# The Intel Devil's Canyon Owners Club



## $ilent

*Welcome to the OCN Intel Devil's Canyon Owners Club!*

This club is for Devils Canyon owners to participate in discussion about the Intel Devils Canyon CPUs (i5-4690k, i7-4790k and including the overclockable Pentium G3258). Please feel free to add yourself to the club using the link titled "*SIGNUP LINK*" below. If you would like to join the club please enter all the information that is asked in the questionaire below on the signup link. *Please follow the same format as the other entries in the club, such as "WATER - Corsair H100" for the cooling section, as apposed to "water - corsair h100".*

Please also remember to include your proof of ownership post once you have bought your CPU. If you have any information that is missed off the spreadsheet or if you have information that needs to be amended, please let me know via way of the PM (messaging system) on OCN.

Thanks!

* SIGNUP LINK *

*Full Page Spreadsheet >> here*





*What is Devils Canyon?*



Devil's Canyon is the title given to Intels 4th generation Haswell Desktop unlocked processors that run on socket 1150 motherboards. There are two CPUs included under the Devils Canyon name; i5-4690k and i7-4790k. Both processors have identical core/thread count to their haswell counterparts; 4c/4t and 4c/8t respectively. Both the i5-4690k and i7-4790k feature an unlocked CPU multipler up to 80x base clock.

*Why should I be interested in Devils Canyon?*

There are several new improvements on Devils Canyon vs previous Haswell processors.

New Thermal Interface material (TIM). Intel has stated that the new DC cpus will now feature better thermal material used between the Integrated Heatspreader and the CPU die, which is good news since ivy Bridge and Haswell CPUs both suffer from unusually high temperates vs Sandy Bridge CPUs when overclocked past a certain point. This is due to the poor IHS contact and inferior TIM.

Enhanced Performance and Overclocking. The new DC CPUs are advertised as being sold with overclocking in mind, and recently screenshots have appeared on the internet showing the i7-4790K has a stock core clock of 4Ghz. This would be the first Intel CPU to feature a stock core clock of 4Ghz and could potentially mean higher core frequency overclocking.

Supported by Intel 9 chipset. Intel have been vague up until now as to wether or not the new DC CPUs are compatible only with the new Intel 9 series chipset (Z97). However recent rumours have surfaced that indicate that it is potentially possible to run the DC CPUs on the current 8 seies chipset (Z87). Again, this has not been fully confirmed if all current Z87 motherboards will support the new cpus with a simple BIOS update.

*When is Devil's Canyon available?*

Devil's Canyon has been available in the UK and from European stores since Friday 20th June on a limited basis, and has also been available from Monday 23rd June in the USA.

*What motherboard do I need to run Devils Canyon? (Z87 or Z97)*

Please use the *Intel Desktop Compatibility Tool* to check which motherboards will run the Devils Canyon CPUs*. Fateswarm* has made a very informative post compiling information with regards to VRM information on various Z97 motherboards, and details the benefits of a wide range of motherboards. Check it out *here.*

*Devil's Canyon Overclocking Guide*

This is a quick and easy overclocking guide showing you how to get the most out of your Devils Canyon processor. I hope it helps, if you have any problems please feel free to post in the club and ask questions, or you can send me a message via the PM system.

*Programmes needed for overclocking*

CPUz - http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html

Realtemp - http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/

Hwinfo - http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php

Piece of paper and a pen! (ok, not a programme but still needed!) Definitely a good idea to write down all your settings on a piece of paper or save them on a notepad document, it saves a hell of a lot of time when it comes to pinpointing your instability!

*Stress test programmes*

AIDA64 - http://www.aida64.com/downloads

Intel Extreme Tuning Utility (XTU) - https://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?keyword=%22%22extreme+tuning+utility%22%22

X264 - http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=520

IBT - http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/intelburntest.html

Prime95 v27.9 - http://www.mersenneforum.org/showpost.php?p=298381&postcount=1

Prime95 v28.5 - http://www.mersenneforum.org/showpost.php?p=368539&postcount=1

*Quick word on the above stress tests - These stress tests are various tests tried and tested by OCN members. There is no definitive word on which is the best or which any one will guarantee you the ultimate stability. Up until Haswell I have always ran prime95 vigirously, but I have since been made aware prime95 is extremely difficult on Haswell. As such I can only comment on the stress test I have used and give my experience on this.*

*Disclaimer! Please ensure you have the appropriate hardware in your pc before following this guide, i.e dont use a cheap stock intel cpu cooler or a cheap power supply/motherboard etc etc. This guide pushes your cpu hard and you need good quality parts in your system before overclocking the cpu! Overclocking is your responsibility, I accept no liability for any hardware damaged through the use of this overclocking guide. By following the information in this guide you are accepting you understand the above disclaimer.

Please bare in mind that no two CPUs are the same regardless of batch number; just because CPU A can do 5ghz at 1.4v doesnt mean CPU B will do the same. Please bare this in mind when overclocking your cpu.*

OK! Onto the overclocking.

This is a quick overview of what this guide entails:

Step 1. Decipher your stock CPU VID. (Beginning this step assumes you have all the required components in place, i.e Good CPU Cooling, quality components in your computer etc).

Step 2. Begin overclocking process.

Step 3. Stress test said overclock.

Step 4. Continue overclocking until successful or temperature/voltage limit is reached/

Step 5. Return to step 3 after adjustments if overclock is unsuccessful.

Step 6. Enjoy your overclock!

*How to find out your stock CPU VID.*

Turn on your PC and boot into the bios. Once inside the bios, load optimized defaults. This will reset everything in the bios to stock. Next locate all the power saving features namely EIST, C1E, C3/C6 and DISABLE all these features. What this does is ensure that the CPU is running completely without any downclocking of the cpu multiplier or voltage. Once you have disabled all the power saving features, go into the VOLTAGE section of the bios and look next to the CPU CORE VOLTAGE or CPU VCORE. The setting should be at auto, but there should be a number to the left of the AUTO setting, 1.10v for example. This number is your CPUs VID and is a predetermined voltage set for your cpu.

Once you have done the above, proceed to boot into windows and open up cpuz, hwinfo and realtemp. Here you should be looking at your cpu temperatures and ensuring they are in the normal range, i.e not running at 50c with the cpu being at stock. Also please double check your cpu multiplier and cpu vcore in hwinfo/cpuz. This SHOULD be at 4.4Ghz, and the multipliers should be from 44 to 40. If the cpu vcore is showing at something like 1.4v, please go into the bios and double check the amount of cpu vcore, this is a bug on Z97 Gigabyte motherboards. This should be remedied by going to optimized defaults, or you can try to flash your motherboard to the latest bios from your manufacturer's website.

*Beginning the CPU overclocking process.*

Ok, now that you have your stock VID amount noted down, and all cooling aspects in order with respect to your cpu, its time to begin the overclocking process. Now there are several ways to go about this, personally I would choose my target cpu speed and then go from there.

For these instructions, the test assumes I want a core speed of 4.6Ghz.

Locate the CPU Frequency settings in bios and start by changing the CPU Multiplier to your desired amount. So for 4.6Ghz enter 46, since the base clock is set to 100mhz and the cpu multiplier would be 46, giving you the final clock speed of 4.6Ghz. Now you will also notice the core unclock frequency, there is no need to change this from stock, so leave it at auto. Also the System Memory Multiplier setting is present, this determines the speed of your memory, so 16.00 gives you memory speed of 1600mhz, 21.33 is 2133mhz and so on. Again leave this at stock for now since we want to concentrate on the cpu core speed.

Also remember at this point to manually enter your RAM speeds and voltages. These can be located under the Advanced Memory Settings, you will need to enter your timings, such as 10-10-10-30 and also enter your RAM voltage under the section DRAM voltage. Again go by what the information is on your RAM sticks. Some people prefer to use XMP profile for their RAM, this is where the settings are automatically entered into your bios as to what your RAM should be running at; but I prefer to manually enter the settings since XMP doesnt always work.

Now you will want to adjust you cpu vcore, so start at something light such as 1.20v.

You can now go ahead and attemtp to boot into windows. There is no need to change any other settings at this point assuming you are running your ram at stock and the uncore frequency is also at stock. If you cannot boot into windows, either because windows hangs or you get a Blue Screen of Death (BSOD), then restart your pc and increase the cpu vcore until you can boot into windows.

*Stress testing your overclock*

Once you are in windows this is where it gets interesting, stress testing. If you are going to be overclocking your CPU it is vitally impotant that you do some form of stress testing so that you can at least have some reassurance that your pc will not BSOD unexpectedly. There is nothing worse than being in the middle of a game or important document only to have your pc shut down unexpectedly. Whilst stress testing is a good indicator of stability, it is not a definitive 100% assurance your pc is stable, there is no stress test available that can prove this.

My personal choice for stress testing my i7 4790K has been to use the Intel Extreme Testing Utility, [email protected] (distributed computing), and AIDA64. The reason I have not chosen to use Prime95 is that it is incredibly tough on Haswell processors for some reason. Whereas before prime95 was very useful for Sandy and Ivy Bridge CPUs, I have tried and failed miserably to use it for Haswell. If you choose to use it on Haswell that is fine, but it may prove to be alot more difficult than the other stress tests mentioned here.

Now for the stress test I used Intel XTU, which is pretty self explanatory, just open the programme and decide how long you want to run the stress test. AIDA64 is another stress test, again open the programme, go to tools then select stability stress test and press start. I decided to run both of these tests for around 10 hours, you can do less or more its up to you. I would recommend at least a few hours for whichever stress test you choose.

*Please* ensure you monitor the cpu voltage and cpu temperatures throughout the stress tests to make sure they dont go into dangerous amounts. You can monitor your cpu vcore and cpu temp in hwinfo, located under the sensors setting. The vast majority of people recommend staying under 1.4v cpu vcore and I would say stay under 85C during stress tests if possible. If you are getting higher than either of these amounts, then you are close to the limits of your chip. Once your CPU goes over 90C it might possibly shut itself down to prevent any damage.

Ok, so once you have started your stress test either you will get to the desired length of time for the test and pass, or your overclock will be unsucessful in one of many ways:

BSOD - not enough CPU vcore or Try increasing your VRIN Override voltage, dont go over 2.1v but keep within 0.4v - 0.6v of CPU vcore.

Stress test hangs - Not enough CPU vcore or Try increasing your VRIN Override voltage, dont go over 2.1v but keep within 0.4v - 0.6v of CPU vcore.

Temperature/voltage too high - Stop the stress test and lower your overclock and then try again.

Struggle to boot into windows even after increasing CPU vcore - Try increasing your VRIN Override voltage, dont go over 2.1v but keep within 0.4v - 0.6v of CPU vcore.

Success - You have passed the test to your desired time. You should now proceed to restart your PC and go into the bios and save your overclock profile.

It is also advised that lowering the CPU Uncore frequency can help with CPU Multiplier overclocking, so you can attempt to lower this amount if you are struggling with your cpu's frequency.

*Overclocking the CPU Uncore Frequency/Memory Overclock*

The CPU Uncore Frequency overclocking is much the same the CPU multiplier overclocking process. Increase the Uncore Frequency to your desired amount, boot into windows and begin the stress testing process. To overclock your memory simply increase the System Memory Multplier and or your Memory Timings and then begin to stress test as above Use AIDA64's System Stability Test and chose Test Cache to test the Uncore frequency, or stress Memory to test your RAMs overclock.

If the cache stress test hangs, you get a BSOD or your PC shuts down, either lower the uncore frequency or increase the CPU Ring Voltage. Personally I would stay under 1.2v on this but others may advise you to go higher. If you fail the memory stress test, you can either increase the DRAM voltage or the System Agent voltage to help stabilize the memory overclock.

Again, remember to monitor the temperature and voltage of your CPU throughout this process.

*Power Saving Features*

After setting your overclock you might want to downclock your cpu to save power. The following settings can be used to save power when overclocking once enabled:

EIST dynamically scales voltage and frequencies at load
C1E scales voltage and frequencies at idle

In conjunction with C3/C6 which also save power through use of downclocking the core and decreasing cpu vcore.

*Club Signature Code*







*Intel Devil's Canyon Owners Club*

Code:



Code:


:devil:[URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/0_40][B]Intel Devil's Canyon Owners Club[/B]:devil:

Joined the club? Make sure to add the above code to show off in your signature!


----------



## garikfox

I got a i5-4690 last Friday, seems good so far


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I got a i5-4690 last Friday, seems good so far


How is that mobo?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I got a i5-4690 last Friday, seems good so far


Awesome, im hoping these DC cpus are gonna be good clockers! Plus it'd be nice to give haswell a try


----------



## carlhil2

Waiting patiently....


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Waiting patiently....


heh nice! Im not looking forward to taking my whole WC loop apart to accomodate this new board and cpu


----------



## dhenzjhen

I got this one http://i.imgur.com/KJmjy3m.jpg and maybe/hopefully some 4790K es chips before computex


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> heh nice! Im not looking forward to taking my whole WC loop apart to accomodate this new board and cpu


Me neither, that's why I am doing a complete new build, my girl is upset with me right now, I just put my sig rig together 5 months ago....







going with the XSPC D5 Photon kit to cool this baby...


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> I got this one http://i.imgur.com/KJmjy3m.jpg and maybe/hopefully some 4790K es chips before computex


Dont forget to sign up to the club!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Me neither, that's why I am doing a complete new build, my girl is upset with me right now, I just put my sig rig together 5 months ago....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going with the XSPC D5 Photon kit to cool this baby...


Oof I dont fancy doing another watercool build any time soon, it was abit too stressful. Stuff like the second before you think your ready to go you realise your short 1 compression fitting, or like me you stupidly decide to screw the fittings in BY HAND, instead of using a coin from your wallet like the title suggests you do when its called "compression fitting - COIN FIT" ha-ha. Man they tore my hands to shreds, they dont look sharp at first but those fittings certainly are.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Dont forget to sign up to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oof I dont fancy doing another watercool build any time soon, it was abit too stressful. Stuff like the second before you think your ready to go you realise your short 1 compression fitting, or like me you stupidly decide to screw the fittings in BY HAND, instead of using a coin from your wallet like the title suggests you do when its called "compression fitting - COIN FIT" ha-ha. Man they tore my hands to shreds, they dont look sharp at first but those fittings certainly are.


What can I say, I am addicted to building new rigs, truly can't help myself...


----------



## wanako

my body is ready. I want that new 4790K and I will HAVE IT. I'm just waiting for ASRock to release a Z97M Extreme4 or something. plsplspls.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> What can I say, I am addicted to building new rigs, truly can't help myself...


I have resisted the urge to pick up a new cpu but this new devils canyon sounds exciting. I think it will hold me out til at least we see 6 or 8 core cpu's being the norm where 4c/8t is now.

Plus I hope I can give better advice on haswell overclocking through experiencing it hands on, seems less & less people ask about ivy bridge and sandy bridge questions are rare now.

Funny how things change, I remember 3 years ago when sandy bridge was all over the shop!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I have resisted the urge to pick up a new cpu but this new devils canyon sounds exciting. I think it will hold me out til at least we see 6 or 8 core cpu's being the norm where 4c/8t is now.
> 
> Plus I hope I can give better advice on haswell overclocking through experiencing it hands on, seems less & less people ask about ivy bridge and sandy bridge questions are rare now.
> 
> Funny how things change, I remember 3 years ago when sandy bridge was all over the shop!


Sandy was King...I was doing 4.6 on air [same cooler from my i7 920]....for me, that was great...


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> my body is ready. I want that new 4790K and I will HAVE IT. I'm just waiting for ASRock to release a Z97M Extreme4 or something. plsplspls.


Im eyeing up the Gigabyte Z97 SOC Force mobo, looks good bit pricey though :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Sandy was King...I was doing 4.6 on air [same cooler from my i7 920]....for me, that was great...


Sandy for me was a double edged sword, on one hand it was great I remember seeing max temps of 63c at 1.4v with my air cooler, on the other hand my max overclock was 4.7ghz when I was seeing everyone else doing 5ghz. It took me ages to nail down an overclock too, I was constantly plagued by that BSOD 124, it was down to C states in the end.

Then Ivy came along and all you need is 3 settings...too easy!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Im eyeing up the Gigabyte Z97 SOC Force mobo, looks good bit pricey though :/
> Sandy for me was a double edged sword, on one hand it was great I remember seeing max temps of 63c at 1.4v with my air cooler, on the other hand my max overclock was 4.7ghz when I was seeing everyone else doing 5ghz. It took me ages to nail down an overclock too, I was constantly plagued by that BSOD 124, it was down to C states in the end.
> 
> Then Ivy came along and all you need is 3 settings...too easy!


True...


----------



## blackhat840

I'm hoping they release some additional information really soon about the 4790k, Its the last piece of my new puzzle, everything else is either here or being prepared for shipment.


----------



## $ilent

So, is anyone any good in making banners?


----------



## Shoulon

I haven't been in the loop for a while, So are the new Haswells the "Devils Canyon?" I'm literally like few mins away from buying a new setup with a i7-4790S. Should I wait for the 4790K edition? Iv'e been bitten by the none K series chips and regretted it before. (Couldn't overclock freely) Also what is the S for anyway?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoulon*
> 
> I haven't been in the loop for a while, So are the new Haswells the "Devils Canyon?" I'm literally like few mins away from buying a new setup with a i7-4790S. Should I wait for the 4790K edition? Iv'e been bitten by the none K series chips and regretted it before. (Couldn't overclock freely) Also what is the S for anyway?


The very latest haswell chips are a refresh, that in they ship with a small 100mhz core clock boost. The Devil's Canyon chips are those that are expected next month and feature better thermal properties, much higher stock clock and are aimed at overclockers.

Also S - Performance-optimized lifestyle (low power with 65 W TDP)

I would definitely recommend waiting for the 4790K chip seen as it could be out in a few weeks.


----------



## Shoulon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> The very latest haswell chips are a refresh, that in they ship with a small 100mhz core clock boost. The Devil's Canyon chips are those that are expected next month and feature better thermal properties, much higher stock clock and are aimed at overclockers.
> 
> Also S - Performance-optimized lifestyle (low power with 65 W TDP)
> 
> I would definitely recommend waiting for the 4790K chip seen as it could be out in a few weeks.


Sweet thanks! Just picked up Watch_Dogs (PS4), Should keep my PC building edge at bay for now.









Also is it just me or are the new Z97 Motherboards abit bland? maybe its just too early to know?


----------



## garikfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> How is that mobo?


It's great so far, I dont OC and dont need extra LAN or SATA ports so I got what I have now, I havent owned a Gigabyte in very long time I'm hoping I made a good decision.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> It's great so far, I dont OC and dont need extra LAN or SATA ports so I got what I have now, I havent owned a Gigabyte in very long time I'm hoping I made a good decision.


I used to have a gigabyte ep45 back in the day and I dont rememeber it being anything over average, but my new Z77 gigabyte mobo is brilliant. Great price, easy to use BIOS, handy features for overclocking.

Im hoping the z97 giga boards are much of the same.


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So, is anyone any good in making banners?


What kind of banner you after?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> What kind of banner you after?


PM'd


----------



## white

Ordered this last week

corsair sleeved cable kit white
next white led braided kit
corsair ax 860 psu

kingston 2x4gb 1866 white
kingston 2x4gb 1866 blue

corsair h100i cpu cooler
corsair 2x sp 120 mm fan
corsair 1x af 140 mm fan

crucial m500 240 gb ssd
WD black 2 TB

EVGA 780 Ti superclocked acx cooler
Asrock Z97 extreme 6
NZXT H440

- only thing left to order is the devils canyon

would love to be a member of this page


----------



## fateswarm

I may get it, if I don't decide to wait for Broadwell (though new china rumor has it LGA may lag a few months behind laptop chips). Here's hoping it won't be just a 70K delid practically. We had some good speculation on the news forums about it maybe having better firmware or voltage regulation, but I get sense we are being more hopeful than needed sometimes.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white*
> 
> Ordered this last week
> 
> corsair sleeved cable kit white
> next white led braided kit
> corsair ax 860 psu
> 
> kingston 2x4gb 1866 white
> kingston 2x4gb 1866 blue
> 
> corsair h100i cpu cooler
> corsair 2x sp 120 mm fan
> corsair 1x af 140 mm fan
> 
> crucial m500 240 gb ssd
> WD black 2 TB
> 
> EVGA 780 Ti superclocked acx cooler
> Asrock Z97 extreme 6
> NZXT H440
> 
> - only thing left to order is the devils canyon
> 
> would love to be a member of this page


If you would like to join the club please click on the link marked "signup" on page 1 and fill out your details.

Cheers


----------



## Justinbaileyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> If you would like to join the club please click on the link marked "signup" on page 1 and fill out your details.
> 
> Cheers


Count me in I am just waiting for them to show up so I can buy mine..


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justinbaileyman*
> 
> Count me in I am just waiting for them to show up so I can buy mine..


Please use the link marked "signup here" in the first post to join the club, this is a join-it-yourself type club, i.e you can add yourself to the list. Its not done by my as the thread starter.

Makes it easier and more streamlined as it auto updates


----------



## countersin

Can't wait for this thing to drop. My cpu is finally showing its age after all this time


----------



## white

It's going to be awesome to have a new desktop computer, have only had laptops for the last 10-12 years and only really been console gaming these past years and it is getting boring. this pc should hopefully last 5 years next thing i need is a new monitor though ...


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white*
> 
> It's going to be awesome to have a new desktop computer, have only had laptops for the last 10-12 years and only really been console gaming these past years and it is getting boring. this pc should hopefully last 5 years next thing i need is a new monitor though ...


The irony is that Intel is good enough for laptops but the GPUs are so lackluster (unless the laptop costs an arm and a leg and then another arm and another leg).

Though that's generally part of Intel having exceptionally better foundries than where NVIDIA and AMD lease their chip manufacturing.


----------



## blackhat840

Oh I wish Intel would just release this damn thing already, or at least give us word on when it will release. I have literally EVERYTHING except the CPU either in my hands or in UPS hands.


----------



## sdmf74

I am anxious too, I cant help to wonder how much it will cost though. Got enough saved for a MVIIF and a chip but I dont want to settle for the I5.
Any one care to make an educated guess on the $ of the i7 4790k??? Hopefully under $400


----------



## blackhat840

Speculation has it will be around same as the 4770k list price.


----------



## fateswarm

80% probability to be almost exactly the same price with the 4770K. It's traditional (and good form) to keep the price on a replacement refresh when a whole year has passed. The only reason I keep a 20% probability of fail, is that they did create a new branding "Devil's Canyon" and some of their marketing people may become greedy.


----------



## $ilent

80% probability sounds good to me fateswarm. Im gonna go for 85% probability.


----------



## cbr600

I'm reading around other sites and in one thread here some saying not till SEP!!!!! I cant wait that long I got a 3rd MSI z77 Mpower dieing two on fire and this ones bios have failed and only boots with overclock genie pused needless to say I am done with MSI. I just really hope I am not sitting here waiting for a chip that's not coming out any time soon its killing me.


----------



## fateswarm

Yeah it's a weird rumor from a nordic site. It has a vague "our source is good". It does sound bogus, but it's scary that it does sound slightly possible.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbr600*
> 
> I'm reading around other sites and in one thread here some saying not till SEP!!!!! I cant wait that long I got a 3rd MSI z77 Mpower dieing two on fire and this ones bios have failed and only boots with overclock genie pused needless to say I am done with MSI. I just really hope I am not sitting here waiting for a chip that's not coming out any time soon its killing me.


I dont know, I find it hard to believe to be honest because there are about 20 different websites all saying the same its gonna land around computex 2014. Plus why would Intel release this Devils Canyon CPU in September if Broadwell is expected to land for the Christmas holiday? They wouldnt release a CPU in such short time window when the next die shrink is so close.


----------



## fateswarm

That's exactly my hopeful thought. If it goes that late, people may think it goes to Broadwell directly. Though it's combined with another scary thought, that there's info that LGA Broadwell may be in 2015, making this more likely.


----------



## SEMPERMONSTER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbr600*
> 
> I'm reading around other sites and in one thread here some saying not till SEP!!!!! I cant wait that long I got a 3rd MSI z77 Mpower dieing two on fire and this ones bios have failed and only boots with overclock genie pused needless to say I am done with MSI. I just really hope I am not sitting here waiting for a chip that's not coming out any time soon its killing me.


Dang, I really want the new z97 mpower too.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> That's exactly my hopeful thought. If it goes that late, people may think it goes to Broadwell directly. Though it's combined with another scary thought, that there's info that LGA Broadwell may be in 2015, making this more likely.


http://uk.reuters.com/article/2014/05/18/uk-intel-chips-idUKKBN0DY0MY20140518

Key word in these news reports is "Broadwell processors will ship in time to be used in personal computers". To me for use in personal computers means desktop CPUs ready to put in a pc.


----------



## NameUnknown

When i upgrade from my 1090T I have debated going to Intel. If I upgrade would it be better to upgrade to DC or wait for DC-EP? The 1090T is still a strong chip for everything I do on a regular basis, gaming, coding, everyday crap, remote support of my family, etc. With DC just starting to come now, how long until DC-EP is released? 2015?

Also, anyone know if there are any direct comparisons of 1090T vs DC or even Haswell-EP?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> When i upgrade from my 1090T I have debated going to Intel. If I upgrade would it be better to upgrade to DC or wait for DC-EP? The 1090T is still a strong chip for everything I do on a regular basis, gaming, coding, everyday crap, remote support of my family, etc. With DC just starting to come now, how long until DC-EP is released? 2015?
> 
> Also, anyone know if there are any direct comparisons of 1090T vs DC or even Haswell-EP?


Im not sure there will be a DC-E.

Its gonna go DC, Haswell-E, Broadwell. All in 2014 by the looks of things.

For direct comparisons you might aswell compare the 4770k to the 1090T, since devils cnayon is just going to be a 4770k but higher clocked and better binned if the rrumours are true. Check out a 4770k vs 1090T here - http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/146?vs=836

I always use anandtech bench to compare cpus







Alot of those benchmarks have the 4770k twice as fast as the 1090T.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> http://uk.reuters.com/article/2014/05/18/uk-intel-chips-idUKKBN0DY0MY20140518
> 
> Key word in these news reports is "Broadwell processors will ship in time to be used in personal computers". To me for use in personal computers means desktop CPUs ready to put in a pc.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1490377/reuters-exclusive-intel-ceo-promises-broadwell-pcs-on-shelves-for-holidays/0_100#post_22287967


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1490377/reuters-exclusive-intel-ceo-promises-broadwell-pcs-on-shelves-for-holidays/0_100#post_22287967


So what was the Intel CEO referring to?

O Hai BLademaster01, I see you lurking. Are you gonna join the club?


----------



## fateswarm

The speculation is LGA is later.


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> When i upgrade from my 1090T I have debated going to Intel. If I upgrade would it be better to upgrade to DC or wait for DC-EP? The 1090T is still a strong chip for everything I do on a regular basis, gaming, coding, everyday crap, remote support of my family, etc. With DC just starting to come now, how long until DC-EP is released? 2015?
> 
> Also, anyone know if there are any direct comparisons of 1090T vs DC or even Haswell-EP?
> 
> 
> 
> Im not sure there will be a DC-E.
> 
> Its gonna go DC, Haswell-E, Broadwell. All in 2014 by the looks of things.
> 
> For direct comparisons you might aswell compare the 4770k to the 1090T, since devils cnayon is just going to be a 4770k but higher clocked and better binned if the rrumours are true. Check out a 4770k vs 1090T here - http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/146?vs=836
> 
> I always use anandtech bench to compare cpus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of those benchmarks have the 4770k twice as fast as the 1090T.
Click to expand...

Looks significantly more powerful. But when playing or coding in Visual Studio or whatever I'm doing, how much of a difference will it actually make? I guess on the flipside of the equation, the increased power of the chip would open up more space for newer multicard video setups. Sorry for the pretty basic questions, I'm not really an Intel guy


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Looks significantly more powerful. But when playing or coding in Visual Studio or whatever I'm doing, how much of a difference will it actually make? I guess on the flipside of the equation, the increased power of the chip would open up more space for newer multicard video setups. Sorry for the pretty basic questions, I'm not really an Intel guy


Well for coding and stuff I think that applies to those benchmarks, for instance in some of those encoding benchmarks the 4770 finishes those in some cases 50% faster than the 1090T, so its obviously faster for stuff like that. Plus I would hazard a guess you'd actually notice it faster in general windows stuff.


----------



## Cait Sith Cat

Should there be a cooling column to describe the method? Air/Closed water/custom water/LN2?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cait Sith Cat*
> 
> Should there be a cooling column to describe the method? Air/Closed water/custom water/LN2?


I was debating this, but then would it not make sense to add like voltage amongst other stuff?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhat840*
> 
> Speculation has it will be around same as the 4770k list price.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> 80% probability to be almost exactly the same price with the 4770K. It's traditional (and good form) to keep the price on a replacement refresh when a whole year has passed. The only reason I keep a 20% probability of fail, is that they did create a new branding "Devil's Canyon" and some of their marketing people may become greedy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 80% probability sounds good to me fateswarm. Im gonna go for 85% probability.


Thanks for the opinions guys but I'm struggling with the idea that intel won't increase the price over the 4770k. I hope you are all correct but remember i7 DC has a 500mhz speed bump not just a 100mhz. With that and the fact that they have upgraded Tim and packaging I think greedy Intel will charge a premium but like I said I sure hope not cause this time I'm shooting for i7 vs i5. Games are becoming more demanding and I'm tired of my i5 holding me back on benchmarks, even @ 4.9ghz
Im guessing it will be around $429.95


----------



## countersin

I thought i heard it would come out around June.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *countersin*
> 
> I thought i heard it would come out around June.


If it doesn't come out next month, I might as well wait and do the cheapest Haswell-E build, 6 core sounds real good......I have everything but the cpu/mobo...


----------



## hendermd

The price is starting to show up on some sites , I'm seeing 352 - 404 dollar range, most are listing it as CORE I7-4790K FC-LGA12C *4.1*GHZ 8MB BOX.


----------



## white

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hendermd*
> 
> The price is starting to show up on some sites , I'm seeing 352 - 404 dollar range, most are listing it as CORE I7-4790K FC-LGA12C *4.1*GHZ 8MB BOX.


ooohhhh what sites if you will please ....


----------



## yoi

if thiese CPU doesnt pop soon ... im gonna be so dissapointed ...

im not gonna put a dirty 4770k on ma Asus Deluxe Z97 mobo ! . NEVAH

... and another rant ... Where is EK with the waterblocks for their mobos ... there should be a industry standard , that .. when a mobo is released , all the watercooling companies have their offerings at or close to the release date of these releases

because when there is a "new" chipset or a new architecture or something ... every big player in the mobo industry is guaranteed to put out like 5 offerings lol ( its really stupid if there is no CPU to put in [ i know u can put a 4770k ... but damn it , i want it all new] )


----------



## hendermd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white*
> 
> ooohhhh what sites if you will please ....


Click on sites in my post.


----------



## ramsclub

I just ordered the rest of my components last night. My first build just waiting on DC
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3OMN1


----------



## Haebyun

I am guessing the 4790k will be around $10-20 more than the 4770k


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Everybody's getting a 4790K but me


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Everybody's getting a 4790K but me


Least your still in the club









edit: Im gonna alter the club slightly to include the following: VID, batch number, cooling, voltage. Seems to make sense!


----------



## stasio

Intel Will Paper Launch Devil's Canyon on 2nd June - Retail Availability Planned For Late September....









Intel Will Paper Launch Devil's Canyon on 2nd June - Retail Availability Planned For Late September, Desktop Broadwell Pushed To Q2 2015

Intel Core i7-4790K ($359.99), 4690K ($249.99) and Pentium G3258 Available For Pre-Order.....

Intel Core i7-4790K, Core i5-4690K and Pentium G3258 Available For Pre-Order - Unlocked Pentium G3258 Specifications Confirmed


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Intel Will Paper Launch Devil's Canyon on 2nd June - Retail Availability Planned For Late September....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Will Paper Launch Devil's Canyon on 2nd June - Retail Availability Planned For Late September, Desktop Broadwell Pushed To Q2 2015
> 
> Intel Core i7-4790K ($359.99), 4690K ($249.99) and Pentium G3258 Available For Pre-Order.....
> 
> Intel Core i7-4790K, Core i5-4690K and Pentium G3258 Available For Pre-Order - Unlocked Pentium G3258 Specifications Confirmed


I still have hope this "information received" is not true and that they actually do launch in June. Why would all these websites be taking pre orders for a product that isnt going to be launched for another 3 months? Thats idiotic.

For instance when I preordered the r9 290x I only had to wait 3 weeks, I cannt fathom why any website would take preorders for something 3 months in advance. They will all know when its due to be released.

Back to the DC club, ive added sections to the spreadsheet for cpu VIN/Vcore, cooling, batch number


----------



## fateswarm

Yeah I'm very hopeful about the preorders. Is there history of stores taking preorders on a paper launch for months to no end? I mean, on Intel, I'm sure it was done on Duke Nukem Forever


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Yeah I'm very hopeful about the preorders. Is there history of stores taking preorders on a paper launch for months to no end? I mean, on Intel, I'm sure it was done on Duke Nukem Forever


Ive never heard of any gpu or cpu being preorderable for months on end.


----------



## ramsclub

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/05/18/us-intel-chips-idUSBREA4H08P20140518
3 days ago the CEO of Intel said Broadwell was guaranteed to hit shelves for the holidays I think someone is confused.


----------



## blackhat840

No way I'm waiting until September as I will be upgrading to Broadwell by the end of the year and I have everything but the CPU now...


----------



## Hms1193

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramsclub*
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/05/18/us-intel-chips-idUSBREA4H08P20140518
> 3 days ago the CEO of Intel said Broadwell was guaranteed to hit shelves for the holidays I think someone is confused.


No one's confused, It was known since IDF '13 that Broadwell for mobility devices and PCs will ship in Q3/Q4 2014. Holiday season is Q4 2014 which confirms this and Broadwell won't launch first on desktop, that will arrive later. First PCs getting Broadwell processors are Ultrabooks, Notebooks, Laptops, AIOs, etc.

Broadwell for LGA socketed platform was initially planned for Q1 2015, it is now moved to Q2 2015 just like mobility Broadwell processors.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hms1193*
> 
> No one's confused, It was known since IDF '13 that Broadwell for mobility devices and PCs will ship in Q3/Q4 2014. Holiday season is Q4 2014 which confirms this and Broadwell won't launch first on desktop, that will arrive later. First PCs getting Broadwell processors are Ultrabooks, Notebooks, Laptops, AIOs, etc.
> 
> Broadwell for LGA socketed platform was initially planned for Q1 2015, it is now moved to Q2 2015 just like mobility Broadwell processors.


It said desktop board well due before holidays.

Also, when Intel launches something you'll be able to buy it almost right away.


----------



## SEMPERMONSTER

Off topic but has anyone seen the orange and black h440


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> It said desktop board well due before holidays.
> 
> Also, when Intel launches something you'll be able to buy it almost right away.


This is what I took what the CEO said to mean, desktop broadwell means to me a CPU to buy and put in your pc.


----------



## ramsclub

I have noticed, over the last several months of close observation, That what is usually known 6+ months ahead of time is rarely accurate.


----------



## blackhat840

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEMPERMONSTER*
> 
> Off topic but has anyone seen the orange and black h440


I have not seen the orange and black but I have the Blue/Black model I just got yesterday. Its very nice.


----------



## SEMPERMONSTER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhat840*
> 
> I have not seen the orange and black but I have the Blue/Black model I just got yesterday. Its very nice.


is there a way to mount a slim optical drive


----------



## blackhat840

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEMPERMONSTER*
> 
> is there a way to mount a slim optical drive


No the case is not designed for any optical drives. The hard drive bays are not wide enough to do it, but I just ordered an external drive in case I ever need it. I have not really used a optical drive in years.


----------



## SEMPERMONSTER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhat840*
> 
> No the case is not designed for any optical drives. The hard drive bays are not wide enough to do it, but I just ordered an external drive in case I ever need it. I have not really used a optical drive in years.


would you mind linking a nice recommended external drive, I may just order this case instead of the r4


----------



## Pahani

Plans for my rig include 4790K and ASUS Z97 Maximus VII Formula. The rig in my sig is still unbuilt (is that a word?), so substitute those parts.


----------



## Pahani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I am anxious too, I cant help to wonder how much it will cost though. Got enough saved for a MVIIF and a chip but I dont want to settle for the I5.
> Any one care to make an educated guess on the $ of the i7 4790k??? Hopefully under $400


Dude, your rig will be almost identical to mine......and we even live in the same State! LOL


----------



## Blackspots

I will be owning the 4790K by at least August or September, but seems I can't quite add myself to the list just yet. (Nevermind, added myself)


----------



## blackhat840

I just went with a LG drive slim external. Buy sodding with good reviews.


----------



## AnnoyinDemon

Anyone know a retailer that does the 4790K for the UK? Cant seem to find one :S


----------



## radeon-google

I hear new rumors about DC being delayed until September. I was looking forward to finally upgrade from my Phenom 2.


----------



## fateswarm

There is a public competition on OC with Devil's Canyon at Computex on June 3.

Then we'll know how it clocks at least.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1491315/hwbot-org-devils-canyon-oc-competition-at-computex-2014/0_100


----------



## opt33

This site has 1,700 4690k cpus arriving on 5/30/2014. I would question why a vendor would have 1700 of just 4690k cpus arriving 5/30/2014 if vendor knew release was not til sept.
http://www.shopblt.com/search/order_id=170202542&s_lastpos=0&s_mfg=INTEL&s_cat=&t_desc=1&s_desc=FC-LGA12C&t_mfgpart=1&s_mfgpart=80646&t_item=1&s_item=BVT&s_costcomp=&s_cost=&s_max=100

go to link click on cpu and availability. Not all are listed, but that one is. 2nd link far left core i5 variant, click on availability. I would think sometime in june would make more sense.


----------



## iRUSH

I wouldn't stress it. I think we'll be able to get our hands on these in June. 9 series chipsets out without a cpu to justify it? Unlikely IMO.


----------



## ramsclub

Found this : http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/anton-shilov/intel-furthers-boosts-default-clock-rate-of-the-core-i7-4790k/
says the I7-4790k will have a base clock of 4.10GHz


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramsclub*
> 
> Found this : http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/anton-shilov/intel-furthers-boosts-default-clock-rate-of-the-core-i7-4790k/
> says the I7-4790k will have a base clock of 4.10GHz


Yes. It's based on the pre-order listings with prices and frequency/cache specs. http://www.overclock.net/t/1491099/various-devils-canyon-unlocked-pentium-preorder-prices-and-frequency-specs-show-up/0_100

This thread in here, and namely this post cracked this news before most:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hendermd*
> 
> The price is starting to show up on some sites , I'm seeing 352 - 404 dollar range, most are listing it as CORE I7-4790K FC-LGA12C *4.1*GHZ 8MB BOX.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pahani*
> 
> Dude, your rig will be almost identical to mine......and we even live in the same State! LOL


You have good taste in PC gear









But seriously I was getting worried with all these rumors about DC being released end of year but you guys have made some good points. Intel would be killing sales bigtime for some of the
higher-end Z97 motherboards if that was the case. I hope to have an Asus MVII7 and DC cpu by mid June at the latest


----------



## rpjkw11

I bought the new white Enthoo Primo (I already have the black one) and decided a new Z97 mobo (Asus Z97 PRO) with a 4790K would nicely populate (I hate that stupid word) my new EP. Timing isn't a big deal except the itch is getting worse, something everyone here understands. Eventually I'll move up to Broadwell. Haswell-E is in my future, too, but I can wait.


----------



## Noufel

A z97 sabertooth and a 4790k are my next upgrade the rest of my rig is good, after that haswell-E when ddr4 price will drop along with 2x pirate's ilands 390


----------



## white

does anyone know if there is truth to the rumor of it being a september release ?? cause there are still sites with info of incoming 1700 units to be delivered on the 30/5/2014 ............ i really hope it is a early june release cause i only have a laptop and this is my first build in 10 years


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white*
> 
> does anyone know if there is truth to the rumor of it being a september release ?? cause there are still sites with info of incoming 1700 units to be delivered on the 30/5/2014 ............ i really hope it is a early june release cause i only have a laptop and this is my first build in 10 years


If we can pre-order them on some of the sites I seen, I bet they will be here sooner rather than later.


----------



## fateswarm

My theory on the release date. It's probably July 2:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Let's decypher what Mid-Year means.
> 
> The middle of the calendar or academic year.
> All dictionaries give more or less the same.
> 
> Let's see what's the middle of the year precisely.
> 
> *July 2*
> 
> D'oh!
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds so terribly reasonable. It's exactly one month after Computex too.


I know. I will not post it again.


----------



## carlhil2

Well, June 2nd seems to be not happening, hoping for mid July...http://wccftech.com/intel-roadmap-confirms-devils-canyon-delay-q3-2014-haswelle-september-broadwell-late-q1-2015/


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Intel has really muddied the waters on this one. What a crock.


----------



## carlhil2

I am really considering waiting for the 8-core Haswell-E........


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Well, June 2nd seems to be not happening, hoping for mid July...http://wccftech.com/intel-roadmap-confirms-devils-canyon-delay-q3-2014-haswelle-september-broadwell-late-q1-2015/


> wcctech

> any credibility

Seriously, they just repost anything they hear anywhere. They could repost you. They did repost an overclock.net post on AMD CPU speculation last month.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> > wcctech
> 
> > any credibility
> 
> Seriously, they just repost anything they hear anywhere. They could repost you. They did repost an overclock.net post on AMD CPU speculation last month.


True, I was just going by the road map that they are showing, could be bogus....


----------



## Blackspots

Looks like VR-Zone has samples of the chips already:
http://chinese.vr-zone.com/114262/intel-devils-canyon-core-i7-4970k-and-core-i5-4690k-cpu-z-show-05272014/


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> wccftech


Aaargh. They don't know Mid-Year is in Q3. They report "confirmed delay because the roadmap says Q3".


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Looks like VR-Zone has samples of the chips already:
> http://chinese.vr-zone.com/114262/intel-devils-canyon-core-i7-4970k-and-core-i5-4690k-cpu-z-show-05272014/


Nice post +REP. Ive made it into a news post


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Looks like VR-Zone has samples of the chips already:
> http://chinese.vr-zone.com/114262/intel-devils-canyon-core-i7-4970k-and-core-i5-4690k-cpu-z-show-05272014/


And notice that it says:
Quote:


> the two processors have begun sending samples last week.


The probability of it going September now is minuscule.


----------



## fateswarm

From guy claiming to work at retail from just now:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Paper launch is ~ Computex, and will be available somewhere between 9th and 15'th June.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> I work retail so that is from our suppliers.


----------



## fateswarm

It is getting more credible. Another person from his company claims the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> I trust our suppliers (we've also got pricing info) over ANY site on the internet


----------



## $ilent

@fateswarm

Spread the word about the DC club!


----------



## fateswarm

and kitguru reports that samples are out but not to all the guys, just a select few got samples.

http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/anton-shilov/intels-core-i7-4790k-devils-canyon-may-not-be-available-at-launch/

not released in 7 days is fine I guess according to the rumor of the 2 retail guys above.


----------



## radeon-google

I preordered 4790k from MacMall.... It shows 4.1 ghz


----------



## Asus11

sign me up.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> sign me up.


You can actually add yourself. Link is in the first post.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> You can actually add yourself. Link is in the first post.


This, thanks blackspots!


----------



## sdmf74

@ Fateswarm & Eggy88 I hope you guys are correct about the official launch date. I really dont want to have to buy a 4770k for my M7F and then have to sell it 2 or 3 months later to upgrade. I may
have my i5 and M5F sold already and cant go w/ out a desktop PC and we all know Intel wont offer some sort of upgrade program to go from a 4770k/4790 to a devils canyon, Unfortunately.


----------



## carlhil2

Questin: even though I don't believe it, many are claiming that the 5920k will come in at under, $400.00, closer to $300.00, so, wouldn't buying the 6 Haswell core be a better buy? I am going to have to decide between the 2, but, if they are the same price, I am going the 6 core chip...


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Questin: even though I don't believe it, many are claiming that the 5920k will come in at under, $400.00, closer to $300.00, so, wouldn't buying the 6 Haswell core be a better buy? I am going to have to decide between the 2, but, if they are the same price, I am going the 6 core chip...


There isnt a 5920K AFAIK, its 5820K, but the rumour is that it will cost about the same as the 4820k now, which is about same as 4770k.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> There isnt a 5920K AFAIK, its 5820K, but the rumour is that it will cost about the same as the 4820k now, which is about same as 4770k.


Yeah, my bad, meant 5820k, still, for the same price, getting 2 extra cores, with better ram, I would go for the 5820k all day, every day. we'll see soon enough..


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Yeah, my bad, meant 5820k, still, for the same price, getting 2 extra cores, with better ram, I would go for the 5820k all day, every day. we'll see soon enough..


I would tend to agree but we don't know how much DDR4 will be...that plus the X99 mobos might be pricey too or not.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I would tend to agree but we don't know how much DDR4 will be...that plus the X99 mobos might be pricey too or not.


I have a budget of $up to $350.00 on the mobo, $300.00 for the ram, and that's if buying the 4970k, I think I would stay under that budget with a Miocrocenter deal...if I can't get mobo/DDR4 ram for under $700.00, something is wrong...Haswell 6 core will beat Haswell 4 core, regardless if the 4 core overclocks better...the 5820k system would be quicker than my 4930k build, and for only $300.00+, that's why I doubt that pricing...


----------



## fateswarm

A news source I googled had a good and logical speculation/rumor. Since we can clearly see more capacitors on the back of Devil's Canyon from some early pictures, we can logically deduce, the electrical specifications of the processor might change. That might also mean that it takes advantage of the Broadwell-destined electrical changes on Z97.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> 5820k


VERY unlikely to not cost more than a 4 core mainstream. Alatar had the idea that it may be same price since the rest of the system is higher priced too. But still, very unlikely and besides, many people buy on impulse and they may not even think of the other costs.


----------



## Pahani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I have a budget of $up to $350.00 on the mobo, $300.00 for the ram, and that's if buying the 4970k, I think I would stay under that budget with a Miocrocenter deal...if I can't get mobo/DDR4 ram for under $700.00, something is wrong...Haswell 6 core will beat Haswell 4 core, regardless if the 4 core overclocks better...the 5820k system would be quicker than my 4930k build, and for only $300.00+, that's why I doubt that pricing...


I hope I'm wrong......but I fully expect DDR4 to be horrifically expensive for at least the first 6 months! We saw how the Hynix fire spiked prices last year, and now they'll have to split manufacturing capacity between the 2 formats.

I have no compunction jumping on 4790K and Z97 now, to give DDR4 time to come down to something more comfortable for this po' boy's pocketbook!


----------



## Blackspots

I'm planning to wait till about 2016 for Sandy Lake and DDR4, it should be cheaper by then.


----------



## white

cant wait to see this CPU ... got all excited today my PSU, fans, SSD, HDD, AIO and gtx780Ti arrived today but that has quickly turned to sadness as when i looked at the card the front fin is flapping around and in the antistatic bag there is a small piece of metal floating around like a clip of some sort


----------



## fateswarm

Hrm. I noticed the suggested price of 4770k was 350 also, same price. That means that it's either not very impressive, or Intel is generous.

At least we know there are more capacitors at the back of the chip so it's definitely not just a packaging change.

Hopefully it takes advantage of Z97 Broadwell features.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Hrm. I noticed the suggested price of 4770k was 350 also, same price. That means that it's either not very impressive, or Intel is generous.
> 
> At least we know there are more capacitors at the back of the chip so it's definitely not just a packaging change.
> 
> Hopefully it takes advantage of Z97 Broadwell features.


It is still only a 4-core Haswell, prices shouldn't differ, yet, there are people who believe that a 6-core Haswell will be in the same price range of a 4-core 4820k, crazy...now THAT would be generous of intel, big time...


----------



## sdmf74

Just noticed how shopblt now has 0 dc's on order and 0 in stock. That is some shady business practices, creating fake orders to drive preorder sales. Glad I didnt fall for their scheme


----------



## netxzero

so when will the DC be released?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> It is still only a 4-core Haswell, prices shouldn't differ, yet, there are people who believe that a 6-core Haswell will be in the same price range of a 4-core 4820k, crazy...now THAT would be generous of intel, big time...


Yeah definitely. I also had the same idea on Haswell-E (mainly because Broadwell will be kept on 4 cores on mainstream).


----------



## netxzero

I have read some posts by you guys here. mid june or july release seems to be getting imminent. I am new to this site and I want to learn from you guys in terms of being an advanced overclocker.







planning to get DC by september along with a gigabyte gaming 7 board or whichever budget permits me to.


----------



## csjames

Can't wait to get my hands on the 4790k, general consensus seems to be sometime in June/July with a small chance of September. Whether that small chance of September is exclusively WCCFtech I don't know I just hope its a false lead. All we be revealed soon I hope.

As to over clocking I am hoping to reach 4.7-8gHz on a h80i with little to no issue. What about you lads n lasses?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csjames*
> 
> Can't wait to get my hands on the 4790k, general consensus seems to be sometime in June/July with a small chance of September. Whether that small chance of September is exclusively WCCFtech I don't know I just hope its a false lead. All we be revealed soon I hope.
> 
> As to over clocking I am hoping to reach 4.7-8gHz on a h80i with little to no issue. What about you lads n lasses?


Im hoping for over 5ghz.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Im hoping for over 5ghz.


My non-delidded i5 3570k can do 5000mhz so considering the updated TIM etc. anything below that would be a serious let down


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> My non-delidded i5 3570k can do 5000mhz so considering the updated TIM etc. anything below that would be a serious let down


Yep. That's the main danger with this. We'd been talking about old chipset supports or delays but the real danger is that it may not be faster at all.


----------



## darkstorm

I am just going to leave this here:

*They actually had the 4790K when I was at Microcenter. Was around $350-$360 price tag on it also. I almost got one after buying the z97 board.*

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1818408&page=4 <

source


----------



## fateswarm

Notice the $350 price is exactly the same with 4770k. It only dropped to ~300 later on by the suppliers' competition (EVERYONE sells intel cpus). That's a hopeful thing about it, though it also brings thoughts that it may not be too impressive.

But if it's too impressive in performance, a hopeful thing is that it's the decent thing to do in pricing for a replacement.

A year has passed since 4770k so it's not like it's 'new' anymore, or mostly.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstorm*
> 
> I am just going to leave this here:
> 
> *They actually had the 4790K when I was at Microcenter. Was around $350-$360 price tag on it also. I almost got one after buying the z97 board.*
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1818408&page=4 <
> 
> source


So he sees a CPU for sale that isn't even out and he doesn't buy it because he decides to 'wait it out'?

Whatever...

Also his post doesn't even make sense. He says he sold his z87 and 4770k and now has just z97 mobo but then he might sell that and wait it out. So you sell your PC to buy the next best thing then you cancel that then to just contemplate waiting. I.e having nothing?

Sounds legit definitely. He could probably have sold that 4790k if they were selling it, which they probably weren't, for double it's value on eBay.


----------



## fateswarm

It took it they didn't let him.


----------



## darkstorm

Yes, this would be consistant with the 2 June release, since, like you said, they might of not allowed him to purchase it _yet_, until _*tomorrow*_.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> It took it they didn't let him.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstorm*
> 
> Yes, this would be consistent with the 2 June release. since, like you siad, they might of not allowed him to purchase it _yet_, until _*tomorrow*_.


Lol you guys don't seriously believe him right?


----------



## fateswarm

I don't believe him fully either yes. Just saying how I took it.


----------



## darkstorm

One can dream







, tomorrow it will all be cleared out!


----------



## $ilent

I personally think we will know at computex


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I personally think we will know at computex


May I recommend a banner picture for this club?



or


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> May I recommend a banner picture for this club?
> 
> 
> 
> or


I like that second one alot!

Did you make it?


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Im hoping for over 5ghz.


Same here, would be set for a while


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Questin: even though I don't believe it, many are claiming that the 5920k will come in at under, $400.00, closer to $300.00, so, wouldn't buying the 6 Haswell core be a better buy? I am going to have to decide between the 2, but, if they are the same price, I am going the 6 core chip...


Dont expect the 5820K for less than 399.99


----------



## EasterEEL

This delay of Devil's Canyon until September really is not good news. I brought an MSI Gaming 7 Z97 mobo special bundle price with the Corsair Hydro H80 & 2xSP120 fans for £139 delivered assuming an early June date to get the CPU. Also sold my X58 system to a relative wef June. So I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place. I've got to let my old system go or risk getting stuck with it and don't want to buy a standard Haswell, which forces me to use a laptop for three months.

Not sure what has gone wrong here the media with misinformation or Intel misleading the media. Either way I've ended up with a mobo ticking down its warranty. Since the initial media frenzy it has come out the CPU is using TIM and not solder to the heat spreader. I do hope Devil's Canyon is going to be worth the wait. Just got a nagging feeling the Intel might let us down here with a overpriced damp squib which has lower temps but don't overclock any better.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Dont expect the 5820K for less than 399.99


Honestly, I don't expect it to come in under $500.00.....been saying it since day one, I don't believe that "priced like a 4820k" for a second...


----------



## darkstorm

*I'm pretty sure it was the "K" model. But I'm getting old also. I will call to make 100% sure it was the 4970K model. But the guy told me he just got them in when I asked about them after buying the z97 board. I will update the thread after I speak to him. As they don't even have any 4970 cpus listed on the site. But he had 4 in the glass case.

I'm hoping all these cpus actually do better than the 4770k models did. Intel should upgrade everyone that has a 4770k with the newer 4790k. from all the sorry glued on IHS and heat issues.*

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1818408&page=4 < source

this guy is back for more, throwing "bones"


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasterEEL*
> 
> This delay is


There's no delay confirmed. Still a rumor. Based on an asian site without providing a hint on source quality.

In general, whenever I don't hear "an official source told us" I'm very suspicious.

Very rarely something looks legit by just simple text and anonymity.


----------



## Blackspots

That guy later says:
http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1040866956&postcount=64
Quote:


> I'm pretty sure it was the "K" model. But I'm getting old also. I will call to make 100% sure it was the 4970K model. But the guy told me he just got them in when I asked about them after buying the z97 board. I will update the thread after I speak to him. As they don't even have any 4970 cpus listed on the site. But he had 4 in the glass case.
> 
> I'm hoping all these cpus actually do better than the 4770k models did. Intel should upgrade everyone that has a 4770k with the newer 4790k. from all the sorry glued on IHS and heat issues.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I like that second one alot!
> 
> Did you make it?


No, I just googled valleys of the shadows of death picture and those are among the ones that came up.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The name "Devil's Canyon" just reminds of this bible verse(Psalm 23:4)
Quote:


> Even though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I fear no evil...


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> No, I just googled valleys of the shadows of death picture and those are among the ones that came up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The name "Devil's Canyon" just reminds of this bible verse(Psalm 23:4)


Awesome!

Could you photoshop the picture maybe?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Could you photoshop the picture maybe?


Unfortunately I only have MS Paint







Maybe someone else could help you.


----------



## $ilent

I was thinking someone with some photoshop skills could give it an Intel kick, make ti blue, put a OCN logo in there?


----------



## MCFC

Is it safe to say that it won't be coming out June 2nd since it won't just magically appear on the shelves tomorrow?


----------



## TheHunter

Expect it end June.



www.techbang.com/posts/18429


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> Expect it end June.
> 
> 
> 
> www.techbang.com/posts/18429


End of June would be great considering I've been hearing end of September everywhere.


----------



## fateswarm

Hrm. ASUS trying to play the hero by advertising its hacks on Z87 and H97. It'd be funny if Intel prevented them getting chipsets at all next time.


----------



## TheHunter

You're the one that's funny speculating this fudd, while Intel said it will be Z87 compatible all along.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> You're the one that's funny speculating this fudd, while Intel said it will be Z87 compatible all along.


What's your problem? Speak politely.

Also, post Intel saying that.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> You're the one that's funny speculating this fudd, while Intel said it will be Z87 compatible all along.


And read this

http://wccftech.com/intel-devils-canyon-not-supported-8-series-pentium-anniversary/

\

Intel seems to blatantly not say it's supported, but it might be hacked(cracked).


----------



## TheHunter

No problem, just you assuming some stuff.. Like that absurd comment about Asus & intel.

Then they should sue Asrock, MSI, Gigabyte & Ecs too while they're at it, because all already released an updated firmware Intel Management Engine bios update + extra new cpu microcodes.

Mine got changed form 12h to 19h with latest bios.

And that slide is Marketing if you havent noticed it yet.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> No problem, just you assuming some stuff.. Like that absurd comment about Asus & intel.
> 
> And that slide is Marketing if you havent noticed it yet.


You keep being sarcastic and dismissive. You keep not presenting the evidence Intel said it's compatible. They only said Pentium unlocked is 8 and 9 and DC is 9.


----------



## TheHunter

Because you keep saying same stuff. Look at what IMEI - intel management Engine Interface is and how firmware update works then you will see the bigger picture. It has nothing to do with VRM on Z97 mobos.

Btw z97 will get a new IME firmware for sure when Broadwell hits retail., I've already seen IME 9.5.xxx firmwares, so guess Z97 with default IME 9.1.xxx will have to be cracked as well


----------



## Blackspots

According to that article on TechBang, Z87 DOES support Devil's Canyon, but with a BIOS update (according to MSI)


----------



## stasio

All ASUS Z87 series got BIOS update for DC........


----------



## csjames

I know this is pretty poor but in terms of concept what do you reckon to this for a background?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csjames*
> 
> I know this is pretty poor but in terms of concept what do you reckon to this for a background?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like it!

Something like that but with a banner reading the intel devils canyon owners club would be awesome!

Thanks


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csjames*
> 
> I know this is pretty poor but in terms of concept what do you reckon to this for a background?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csjames*
> 
> I know this is pretty poor but in terms of concept what do you reckon to this for a background?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well done...


----------



## csjames

Getting rather rageworth as the software i am using (GIMP) has the text and font manipulation features of MS Paint ^^ Can only do one color text, perhaps someone with Photoshop or equivalent could add the 'Intel Devil's Canyon Owner's Club' banner.

(Shown below is the best GIMP can do)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JMatzelle303

How do some of these people have the 4790K

what kind of temps you guys getting


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> How do some of these people have the 4790K
> 
> what kind of temps you guys getting


Nobody has the 4790K yet. As for the list at the first post, those are people who are going to buy the chips.


----------



## JMatzelle303

Oh ok i can't wait till this comes out I'm getting my CL S3 or S8 for either the EVGA Stinger or Classified for the z97 chip..

Also you you using the S8 for a MATX board ?


----------



## fateswarm

We might be played by ASUS since 8 might support DC *anyway* (without *any* update). Notice the BIOS update notes say "*Enhance* compatibility", not Add compatibility.

It comes to reason that would be very likely to happen since the cpu is 4770 architecturally. Well, the capacitors appear different at the back, but it might be minimal.

Besides, it might violate Intel's promise on 8 that it's "4th gen compatible".


----------



## JMatzelle303

I wonder if DC will be delayed till sept really won't be thrilled but will give me a lot of time to set up case and do a week to week buying of all my parts instead of buying all at once


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> I wonder if DC will be delayed till sept really won't be thrilled but will give me a lot of time to set up case and do a week to week buying of all my parts instead of buying all at once


You should go back 2 pages and start from there....


----------



## $ilent

So my fellow DC friends...is anyone any good with Photoshop or banners? Csjames has done a brilliant job with the club banner, it just needs a finishing touch!


----------



## MCFC

How's this


----------



## JMatzelle303

Looks good


----------



## rpjkw11

FWIW I _think_ and stand to be corrected, but Microcenter lists the i7 4790K but does _NOT_ mention pre-order, not in stock, coming soon, or anything else implying they are not now, or soon (as in maybe tomorrow?) available.


----------



## JMatzelle303

I don't see micro center list it?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> How's this


I like it!









What does everyone else think?


----------



## MCFC

Some more colors, picture is better quality and different font used


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JMatzelle303

2nd to last one


----------



## fateswarm

You're making a thrash metal album?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> We might be played by ASUS since 8 might support DC *anyway* (without *any* update). Notice the BIOS update notes say "*Enhance* compatibility", not Add compatibility.
> 
> It comes to reason that would be very likely to happen since the cpu is 4770 architecturally. Well, the capacitors appear different at the back, but it might be minimal.
> 
> Besides, it might violate Intel's promise on 8 that it's "4th gen compatible".


?? Not too long ago you were espousing that not only was the Devil's Canyon not coming out now - that only the Anniversary Edition Pentium was - but also that DC would not be supported on Z87, contrary to the mounting evidence saying it would, and as proof your pointed out the different capacitors on the back of the processor. Now you are saying the Z87 BIOS supported DC al l along. Wow!

Let me address a few things. Number one, the capacitors being different is neither here nor there and is not evidence about anything more than maybe Intel made some internal changes or improvements.

Secondly, the BIOS will have to be updated and the IME option ROM updated to recognize the new processor. If only for that. Asus hints indicate that there is more to it than that.

Thirdly Intel has always said that DC was supported by the 9 series chipset, not that the 8 series did not support it. I always assumed that this was because it was up to the motherboard manufacturers to decide whether to support DC on Z87 - Intel could not guarantee it.

Finally, MB manufacturers have an interest in perpetuating the idea that DC would only be supported on Z97 as they could sell more Z97 motherboards in the interim.

So, regardless of whether this is all true or not, it makes a lot of sense.

If the Z87 motherboards do end up supporting DC, it may not work as well as on a Z97. It will be interesting to see how this plays out tomorrow.


----------



## fateswarm

I don't "espouse" anything. I speculate and I'm never 100% certain, and it appears you are not OK with that. This discussion is better suited for the Speculation and Rumors forum.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I don't "espouse" anything. I speculate and I'm never 100% certain, and it appears you are not OK with that. This discussion is better suited for the Speculation and Rumors forum.


Oh, OK, it is OK for you to speculate here but if I present some factual information it should go in the rumors forum. I would relegate your evidence of the new capacitors, that the test of the BIOS 1504 update as CPU being singular instead of plural indicating that the BIOS didn't support DC (even though it said it did), and a lot of the other junk you posted should go to that forum.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Oh, OK, it is OK for you to speculate here but if I present some factual information it should go in the rumors forum. I would relegate your evidence of the new capacitors, that the test of the BIOS 1504 update as CPU being singular instead of plural indicating that the BIOS didn't support DC (even though it said it did), and a lot of the other junk you posted should go to that forum.


You have obviously a problem with people expressing a probability and not a certainty, that's why I directed you there. Don't insult me by saying there is no evidence. ASUS has explicitly written on the BIOS update that it *enhances* support, it doesn't add it.

It's pretty much obvious that it's possible all boards just work *already* with DC.

They probably just enhance default settings with it.


----------



## Stay Puft

What exactly did Intel change with DC? Different Tim, higher binned chips.. What else?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> What exactly did Intel change with DC? Different Tim, higher binned chips.. What else?


Aside from higher stock clocks not much else as far as I'm aware.


----------



## JMatzelle303

Better tim for lower temps hopefully


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> You have obviously a problem with people expressing a probability and not a certainty, that's why I directed you there. Don't insult me by saying there is no evidence. ASUS has explicitly written on the BIOS update that it *enhances* support, it doesn't add it.
> 
> It's pretty much obvious that it's possible all boards just work *already* with DC.
> 
> They probably just enhance default settings with it.










There you go, speculating again. LOL. I don't have a problem with people expressing a probability or speculating, just when they express it is certainty like you did.

Oh, and by the way your speculation about what ASUS means is wrong. They clearly say in their supported CPU page:

Core i7-4790K (4.0Ghz, 4C, HT, L3:8M, HD Graphic, 88W, rev.C0) ALL 1504

Where the 1504 is in the "since BIOS" column.

-


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, speculating again. LOL. I don't have a problem with people expressing a probability or speculating, just when they express it is certainty like you did.


As I said you have a problem with rational discussion on speculation. You are consistently aggressive and sarcastic. It might be best to stop discussing it now.


----------



## $ilent

Let's keep it on topic guys please. Discussions about DC CPUs is fine but let's not get into arguments


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> As I said you have a problem with rational discussion on speculation. You are consistently aggressive and sarcastic. It might be best to stop discussing it now.


Maybe you should And maybe you should not make wild speculations and think a little before posting. Nothing you have posted about this has been correct.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Nothing you have posted about this has been correct.


Hrm OK, the ultimate strawman argument, "EVERYTHING you do is wrong". Aside from the fact that obviously some of the info I've posted are facts, there is another bit information that is important: The CPU is not out yet to know what is right or wrong for most things said.


----------



## Alxx

Here is a picture of the different looks of Devils Canyon. The right one is Devils Canyon. Left is a 4770K.



Source is: http://www.hardware.fr/news/13724/devil-s-canyon-compatible-z87.html


----------



## TTheuns

My 4770K is getting replaced by a 4790K soon. (Haven't got a motherboard yet, anyways.)


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Here is a picture of the different looks of Devils Canyon. The right one is Devils Canyon. Left is a 4770K.


I don't know what those tiny things are but it sure looks quite different.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I don't know what those tiny things are but it sure looks quite different.


Those are micro capacitors for filtering and smoothing out power to the CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Aside from higher stock clocks not much else as far as I'm aware.


Didn't they move the voltage regulator off die?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Didn't they move the voltage regulator off die?


As far as i know, no.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Those are micro capacitors for filtering and smoothing out power to the CPU.
> Didn't they move the voltage regulator off die?


I've heard people state they moved the VRM's off die but where exactly would they move them too?


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I've heard people state they moved the VRM's off die but where exactly would they move them too?


Instead of being part of the whole die, it could be a separate chip on the package.

According to the Wikipedia Broadwell page, this is when Intel is supposed to adopt the multichip package design.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Instead of being part of the whole die, it could be a separate chip on the package.
> 
> According to the Wikipedia Broadwell page, this is when Intel is supposed to adopt the multichip package design.


That would be a pretty complicated change - cooling etc. I don't think they would have done this for DC itself, but perhaps they could have towards Broadwell. I suspect not. I think it more likely that they tweaked the IVR for DC.


----------



## fateswarm

The VRM change was based on a rumor from 2013. It's probably not going to happen. The multichip approach refers to the RAM of the iGPU last time I heard about it.


----------



## bubbleawsome

Man. :| I want one. Had to buy my 4670k because I didn't have a CPU. Maybe I could convince microcenter to trade my 4670k for a 4690k.


----------



## Schmuckley

There's a few floating around already..
Any word on official release date?


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Nobody has the 4790K yet. As for the list at the first post, those are people who are going to buy the chips.


i7-4790K (ES) running on ASUS Maximus VI Gene (Z87) with BIOS 1504........











http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289076-Asus-says-no-thank-you-to-Intel-on-not-supporting-devils-canyon-on-Z87&p=5232933&viewfull=1#post5232933


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> i7-4790K (ES) running on ASUS Maximus VI Gene (Z87) with BIOS 1504........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So, how did you manage to get a 4790K? Engineering sample? (Oh, wait, that's what the ES must mean)


----------



## csjames

3rd from the bottom is my favorite, very good job man! Gotta go for a satanic theme, looks like every death metal album cover ever haha


----------



## Pahani

The 4790K has the distinct possibility of being one of the rare "iconic" CPUs in PC history, IF the hype is correct. I'm surprised it appears it will be compatible with Z87.......that is the one speculation I've gotten wrong! But that blows the doors off the potential market for the chip, as well









I probably won't even overclock mine for several months.....the stock speeds are more than healthy enough for my needs, and I'd like to get used to my new PC first







You know, the usual......crash it and reinstall about 5X messing around ;p


----------



## fateswarm

When posting images of important information post the source. If the source is you say so. Otherwise it looks like you're trying to get credit.

PS. I wonder if it booted without the BIOS update at all before updating it.


----------



## The Source

1.280v for 4.4GHz isn't exactly great. Not terrible either I suppose. Is that accurate?


----------



## Someone09

That´s what I thought, too.
Maybe it´s not tuned 100% or something.
Also, I guess if the temps stay under 60°C at that setting, it might still be a nice improvement.


----------



## EasterEEL

_Based on binned "Haswell Refresh" silicon, "Devil's Canyon" chips are special, in that they feature enhanced on-package electricals that can tolerate higher current; an enhanced thermal interface material between the die and the integrated heatspreader (IHS), enhanced LGA contact points, and increased voltage and thermal limits._

Now it appears the Z87 chipset will support the new CPU (*stasio* post), I do hope Intel haven't backtracked and compromised on design as I sort of understood the enhanced on-package electricals were the reason the Z97 chipset was required.

I appreciate expectations were probably raised very high by the media given this is a Haswell part, but I'm getting this uneasy feeling that Devil's Canyon is a load of hype dreamt up by Intel to kickstart Z97 chipset mobo sales and placate manufacturers given they are dead in the water with Z97 boards without Broadwell.


----------



## Phuuz

Nothing official yet about the TIM being solder?

Just made a minimalism banner if you like to use it, basicly almost in the same format Intel uses to market the Devil's Canyon. Can change if needed.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Weber

The box is built, I put a 4770k in it because of the DC delay. Looks like early July atm.
To save room, here's some pictures of the 750D stuffed.

http://hwbot.org/submission/2557056_


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phuuz*
> 
> Nothing official yet about the TIM being solder?
> 
> Just made a minimalism banner if you like to use it, basicly almost in the same format Intel uses to market the Devil's Canyon. Can change if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks!

Im gonna see if we can add this club to the carousel on the front page, ill use this blue one for that and then one of those valley of death ones for the club


----------



## darkstorm

searching "4790k" consistently, regardless of last hour, 24 hours or any time, google seems to give amazon as a top result, but clicking the link gives a dead end 4790 regular and other "related" products, probably preparing the launch


----------



## Phuuz

Alternate.de has them on pre-order now for 314 euros, with delivery date in June











*Source:* http://www.alternate.de/Intel(R)/Core(TM)-i7-4790K-CPU/html/product/1143720?


----------



## Ponteral

Czech republic - price 425 USD (include taxes), and delivery up to 10 days...


----------



## fateswarm

Big day tomorrow, in Tapei. It's right now 23:00 in Tapei and in a few hours they will hold an OC competition involving Devil's Canyon. It's at 5.30PM until 8.30PM hence in exactly 18.30 hours.


----------



## darkstorm

Alright, let the hysteria begin

some sellers here:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-4x-4-00GHz-So-1150-BOX_962955.html

http://shop.ba-computer.at/catalog/product/view/id/1060285

http://www.compuland.de/product_info.php/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-4x-4-00GHz-So-1150-BOX_962955.html

http://www.drivecity.de/product_info.php/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-4x-4-00GHz-So-1150-BOX_962955.html

http://www.alternate.de/Intel(R)/Core(TM)-i7-4790K-CPU/html/product/1143720?

http://www.mix-computer.de/html/product/detail.html?artNo=HW7I27&

http://www.hardware-finanzierung.de/product_info.php/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-4x-4-00GHz-So-1150-BOX_962955.html

http://www.misco.de/productinfo/productinfo?productCode=700239869&cm_mmc=feeds-_-ISHgeizhalsAT_DE-_-Aff2051-_-SKU700239869&affiliate=2051

http://www.alternate.at/Intel(R)/Core(TM)-i7-4790K/html/product/1143720?

http://www.vibuonline.de/product_info.php/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-4x-4-00GHz-So-1150-BOX_962955.html

http://www.alternate.pl/Intel(R)/Core(TM)-i7-4790K/html/product/1143720?

http://server5.eshopv5.com/midas/Intel-CPU-Core-i7-4790k-4.00GHz-LGA1150-BOX/product.html/eid_3133110/

and not a whisper from newegg or amazon yet, like, for real


----------



## fateswarm

And so it begun.

EU had only one shop, misco.de yesterday.


----------



## $ilent

I dont believe any of those sellers to be honest.

Until I see it for sale on amazon, scan, OCUK I dont believe the CPU is legitimately for sale or at the vendor.


----------



## fateswarm

*Available expected. from 6/10/14*

http://shop.ba-computer.at/catalog/product/view/id/1060285


----------



## kostacurtas

When we are expecting the first benchmarks?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> *Available expected. from 6/10/14*
> 
> http://shop.ba-computer.at/catalog/product/view/id/1060285


Again, I dont believe that website. My local vendor puts up expected dates and 9 times out of 10 new products go past that date and become overdue. I hope im wrong I really do, and im not saying you are wrong this is just my opinion. Frankly Im more interested in knowing for sure if Z87 will support DC, what the difference between running a DC on Z87 vs Z97 will be, and which Z87 motherboards if any will recieve new bios' to support DC. For me the difference between buying Z87 or getting new Z97 mobo is about 50% price difference.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kostacurtas*
> 
> When we are expecting the first benchmarks?


Tomorrow following Intels show at Computex


----------



## CapZ

Got all the parts except the CPU waiting at home for assembly. Will use a Celeron G1820 until it's delivered. -.-


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Again, I dont believe that website.


The pattern is similar. The date might be bs in specific day of the month. But many of them seem to report "yep, in a couple of weeks".

Also, Austria is a serious country.


----------



## CapZ

alternate.de, where I preordered, just says "June". So I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## TTheuns

Since Dutch stores are lagging behind I'll preorder from Alternate.DE as well. Even Alternate.nl doesn't have a pre-order.

Now all that's left is for Asus to release the Maximus VII Formula with beautiful ROG Armor.


----------



## Mettiu

This is from probably the biggest online shop with computer parts and electronics in Slovak and Czech republic.

http://www.alza.sk/intel-core-i7-4790k-d1563063.htm

It should be available in 10 days and price is 311€ (4770K on the same shop is about 310€). They expect to have them around 11.06.2014 (US format 06-11-2014)


----------



## $ilent

So has anyone here legitimately preordered one of the 4790ks? If so which site from please.


----------



## Mettiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So has anyone here legitimately preordered one of the 4790ks? If so which site from please.


I just ordered it few hours ago from http://www.alza.sk/intel-core-i7-4790k-d1563063.htm


----------



## CapZ

I've got my order confirmed by alternate.DE, which is a fast and reliable shop.

http://www.alternate.de/Intel(R)/Core(TM)-i7-4790K-CPU/html/product/1143720?


----------



## TTheuns

Has it even been officially announced?


----------



## fateswarm

It's as if Intel has ships in the ocean loaded with the chip, an NDA lifted and all rushed to make preorders available. Let's see how long it takes the ships.


----------



## darkstorm

safe travels


----------



## csjames

I'm coming for you devil's canyon. (gotta love cod4)


----------



## Mettiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapZ*
> 
> Got all the parts except the CPU waiting at home for assembly. Will use a Celeron G1820 until it's delivered. -.-


Same here. I have everything except CPU which is on the way







.


----------



## ramsclub

I believe Hassan Mujtaba is reporting that those ships are wind powered, on the way to the east coast. bypassing the Panama Canal and should arrive around Labor Day.


----------



## kqpahv

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-4x-4-00GHz-So-1150-BOX_962955.html

Expected on 03/06/2014

Also a huge German online retailer








Not going to order before I see some reviews though


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Since Dutch stores are lagging behind I'll preorder from Alternate.DE as well. Even Alternate.nl doesn't have a pre-order.
> 
> Now all that's left is for Asus to release the Maximus VII Formula with beautiful ROG Armor.


How long does it usually take for Dutch stores to stock new cpu's?
This is the first time I'm getting a cpu right at launch


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> How long does it usually take for Dutch stores to stock new cpu's?
> This is the first time I'm getting a cpu right at launch


I have no idea, it's also my first time


----------



## darkstorm

http://www.coolmod.com/product/24775/0/0/1/Procesador-Intel-Core-i7-4790K-40GHz-Socket-1150.htm

^ these guys had it with 2 green dots and one yellow from left to right PLUS it saying "DISPONIBLE" [which translated means available in english] and in the span of an hour it turned to all 3 dots red, the question is, did a bunch of clients zerg them in that span and if Spain has officially received a intel devil's canyon cariyng cargo ship, would make sense, they are the furthest eastern country excluding the EU hating Brits


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I have no idea, it's also my first time


I bet we're going to get it at the highest prices...


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> I bet we're going to get it at the highest prices...


Probably, traveling to germany soon so I think I'll get one when I'm there.


----------



## Mettiu

EU always get the "best" prices but sometimes there is exception like my GPU which costs me only 400€ witch Watch Dogs included. (Gainward 780GTX Phatnom GLH 3GB)


----------



## CapZ

Most of the German shops that give a date name the 3rd of June. So either they're all pretty optimistic, or they know more than we do.


----------



## $ilent

I have edited the front page folks with some more information and also a new "Code" to add the Intel Devils Canyon Owners Club to your signature.

Please feel free to add it 

Thanks








*Intel Devil's Canyon Owners Club*









Quote:


> Code:
> 
> 
> :devil:[URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/0_40][B]Intel Devil's Canyon Owners Club[/B]:devil:


----------



## darkstorm

I wonder if those spanish chips that were available for a short period of time here http://www.coolmod.com/product/24775/0/0/1/Procesador-Intel-Core-i7-4790K-40GHz-Socket-1150.htm, ended up as parts for a prebuilt system and shoved here http://www.ebay.es/itm/Gamer-PC-I7-4790K-4-6-GHz-GTX-Titan-BE-16GB-DDR3-240GB-SSD-M-2-2-TB-HHD-/321422087021?pt=DE_Technik_Computer_Peripheriegeräte_PC_Systeme&hash=item4ad63fd36d


----------



## CapZ

To end up in a fugly Thermal Take case? Harsh.


----------



## Blackspots

Since I get my Asus Maximus VII Gene in Wednesday, I'll buy a Celeron G1840 to put in it until I can afford to buy the 4790K in August or September.


----------



## darkstorm

dear god this foreplay with no escalation is killing me









https://twitter.com/IntelGaming


----------



## iRUSH

Lol that's a funny picture!


----------



## TTheuns

What time does Intel's presentation start? (In CET please)


----------



## fateswarm

13:20 Tapei time, i.e. ...

http://www.timezoneconverter.com/cgi-bin/tzc.tzc?now=1&zone=Asia/Taipei&tozone=GMT

05:20 GMT
07:20 CET
00:20 CST

DC OC Contest is 4 hours later.


----------



## csjames

Is there any livestreams available for the contest?


----------



## TTheuns

7 in the morning








I guess it's time to pull an all nighter!
Gaming and checking the news inbetween matches...


----------



## fateswarm

We might learn most of what we care about 4 hours later, when they hold an OC competition using i7 or i5 DC. If they keep good records of results.


----------



## TTheuns

Right now I am way too excited to get some sleep anyways, but I sure hope it'll be available A.S.A.P. Can't wait for the competition, hope I can pick up a livestream anywhere.

I know TekSyndicate are at Computex2014 but they haven't uploaded any videos since the 31st of May


----------



## Stay Puft

When does the NDA drop?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> 13:20 Tapei time, i.e. ...
> 
> http://www.timezoneconverter.com/cgi-bin/tzc.tzc?now=1&zone=Asia/Taipei&tozone=GMT
> 
> 05:20 GMT
> 07:20 CET
> 00:20 CST
> 
> DC OC Contest is 4 hours later.


So, the OC challenge starts at 09:20 GMT tomorrow?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> When does the NDA drop?


I would assume as soon as Intel starts, so 05:20 GMT going by what fateswarm says? Or thinking about it, probably when the DC OC challenge starts so 09:20 GMT.


----------



## fateswarm

OC Contest is 17:30 Tapei

http://hwbot.org/competition/intel_occa_computex14_registration/

i.e. add 4 hours to previous hours.


----------



## fateswarm

Aha. The Professionals, i.e. LN2, including hand-picked overclockers by Motherboard brands, start 30minutes earlier.

http://hwbot.org/news/10855_overclocking_at_computex_2014_what_when_who_and_where/


----------



## TTheuns

I really like that new Devil's Canyon logo on the HWBot page. Hope it will be on the box of the CPU and a casebadge or something


----------



## $ilent

So its gonna be from around 11PM GMT onwards...thats a shame ill have to miss that. Least I should wake up to find out what we need to know.

8Ghz anyone?


----------



## fedrosishere

Uhh I thought these were not yet released(i5 4690K/4790K).


----------



## Pierre3400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fedrosishere*
> 
> Uhh I thought these were not yet released(i5 4690K/4790K).


I was also kinda confused with the list of owners? Do they show a pre-order receipt on an item no yet for sale?

Am i missing something?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fedrosishere*
> 
> Uhh I thought these were not yet released(i5 4690K/4790K).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierre3400*
> 
> I was also kinda confused with the list of owners? Do they show a pre-order receipt on an item no yet for sale?
> 
> Am i missing something?


Intel is doing a showcase with these new CPUs tomorrow at which point we should know the release date. The list of owners is there for potential buyer looking to join to sign up; once the chips are out and people have bought the processors they can go back and edit their submissions.


----------



## $ilent

Folks, no more posts in relation to information that is under embargo.

I will have to lock this thread until tomorrow otherwise.

Thanks


----------



## koekwau5

Some interesting stuff, seems like the Maximus VI Extreme is going to support the 4790K: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_EXTREME/HelpDesk_CPU/
Been watching this page for a couple of days and now it has been added and the new 1504 BIOS is released.
But how will the overclocking be ... thats the question!


----------



## TTheuns

I think using the latest chip in a Z87 board is a waste, but that's just me


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I think using the latest chip in a Z87 board is a waste, but that's just me


I agree. Its not like Z97 motherboards are expensive


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I agree. Its not like Z97 motherboards are expensive


Indeed

Unless you just bought a Z87 board.

But hey, that's the risk you take if you wait too long to get something.


----------



## koekwau5

I was thinking of the 4790K as a replacement if I would destroy my i7-4770K by delidding it, but it still lives! (oef!)
Reason to buy one would just be to bypass the heat problems. But I never thought it would be possible due to the 4790K only being released for the Z97 chipset. But it's not!


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I think using the latest chip in a Z87 board is a waste, but that's just me


Why do you say that? You may not be getting much more for a Z97 and $200 is $200 you could spend elsewhere.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I think using the latest chip in a Z87 board is a waste, but that's just me


yeah I'm also getting a z97


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Why do you say that? You may not be getting much more for a Z97 and $200 is $200 you could spend elsewhere.


Z97 supports Broadwell. Z87 does not


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Why do you say that? You may not be getting much more for a Z97 and $200 is $200 you could spend elsewhere.


Because most people won't get a last gen board if there is a new gen that guarantees compatibility, while the last gen does not guarantee anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> yeah I'm also getting a z97


What model are you shooting for?


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Because most people won't get a last gen board if there is a new gen that guarantees compatibility, while the last gen does not guarantee anything.
> What model are you shooting for?


Asus Maximus VII Hero, it looks great I think and fits within my budget. Which one are you planning on getting? Or do you already have it?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Z97 supports Broadwell. Z87 does not


Well have you considered if the DC is good you would skip Broadwell and and buy in Skylake? If the DC is pretty good why would you get a broadwell?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Z97 supports Broadwell. Z87 does not


At this moment .. yes I would get myself a Z97 instead of Z87.
But I bought Haswell just when it got released.
And since I kept on overclocking it month by month a lil bit I ran into the heat problem at quite low speeds (4.4Ghz).
Started thinking about delidding it but waited a long time before doing it. While knowing the DC's where comming up which would have the heat problems fixxed I finally was able to start the delidding knowing I would have a good alternative.
Luckily it survived and there is no need for a DC processor yet.


----------



## vanja0mileski

What do you guys think about Asus Maximus VII Ranger for 4790k?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Well have you considered if the DC is good you would skip Broadwell and and buy in Skylake? If the DC is pretty good why would you get a broadwell?












You seem to be forgetting about one thing.......

14nm

If all estimations are correct. A 5Ghz Broadwell Quad will use something like 136w at full load


----------



## fateswarm

I'm really eager to see if DC works on Z87 without any BIOS update. Because I'm eager to see if ASUS is abusing our interest. That "enhance compatibility" they later put rather than "adds compatibility" they initially had, might not mean that they added anything, but that they just improved default settings.

Or stick it in, and it reads it as a 4770K without an update.

In any case, I hope not all tests are after BIOS updates.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I'm really eager to see if DC works on Z87 without any BIOS update. Because I'm eager to see if ASUS is abusing our interest. That "enhance compatibility" they later put rather than "adds compatibility" they initially had, might not mean that they added anything, but that they just improved default settings.
> 
> Or stick it in, and it reads it as a 4770K without an update.
> 
> In any case, I hope not all tests are after BIOS updates.


That is a damn good interesting question!
If I'll be needing to perform this test because my i7-4770K died (yet it's still alive) I will post results here!


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be forgetting about one thing.......
> 
> 14nm
> 
> If all estimations are correct. A 5Ghz Broadwell Quad will use something like 136w at full load


Well, that may or may not be. So you say you will get a new board and DC now, then move to broadwell when itt comes out. I say I will get a DC now and not get a new board. But if I decide to go broadwell, then I will buy the new board and broadwell. The cost is the same, except maybe I get the board cheaper because I waited







And there may be a larger selection of boards.

-


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> Asus Maximus VII Hero, it looks great I think and fits within my budget. Which one are you planning on getting? Or do you already have it?


I hope to order the Maximus VII Formula, which is hopefully announced during Computex
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be forgetting about one thing.......
> 
> 14nm
> 
> If all estimations are correct. A 5Ghz Broadwell Quad will use something like 136w at full load


I'm with this guy, no way that a 22nM chip is going to be enough to battle the 14nM Broadwell chips...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I'm really eager to see if DC works on Z87 without any BIOS update. Because I'm eager to see if ASUS is abusing our interest. That "enhance compatibility" they later put rather than "adds compatibility" they initially had, might not mean that they added anything, but that they just improved default settings.
> 
> Or stick it in, and it reads it as a 4770K without an update.
> 
> In any case, I hope not all tests are after BIOS updates.


Maybe they already sneakily released a BIOS update that adds support


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I hope to order the Maximus VII Formula, which is hopefully announced during Computex
> I'm with this guy, no way that a 22nM chip is going to be enough to battle the 14nM Broadwell chips...
> Maybe they already sneakily released a BIOS update that adds support


I am not arguing that the broadwell may not be the better processor, but that if you have a Z87 now and you are planning on getting a DC, it may be prudent to wait until the broadwell comes out to to get a new board. More slection and lower price, assuming the DC performs well on a Z87.If the broadwell doesn't turn out as expected, then you can wait for skylake









But if you have to have the greatest and latest, it doesn't matter









-


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I am not arguing that the broadwell may not be the better processor, but that if you have a Z87 now and you are planning on getting a DC, it may be prudent to wait until the broadwell comes out to to get a new board. More slection and lower price, assuming the DC performs well on a Z87.
> 
> But if you have to have the greatest and latest, it doesn't matter


That's the good thing about the modularity in PCs. Everyone can do what they want









And we made it to the OC.net frontpage with all our recent chitchat!


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Maybe they already sneakily released a BIOS update that adds support


That's what I'm talking about. I'm eager to see if it's needed because they initially had "adds support" on the notes and later put "enhances support". Someone had the argument it may just be an update on the update itself but still, questionable.

edit: Oh you mean earlier? Ye


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> That's what I'm talking about. I'm eager to see if it's needed because they initially had "adds support" on the notes and later put "enhances support". Someone had the argument it may just be an update on the update itself but still, questionable.
> 
> edit: Oh you mean earlier? Ye


Guess we'll find out soon

Also @GeneO your profile pic is ******* with my mind


----------



## GeneO

Asus state in their supported CPU list that DC is supported in BIOS 1504 and later. Seems pretty definitive to me.

Psychedelic huh LOL.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> definitive


That's why I'm eager to see the truth. It's especially enjoyable when people that say "definitive" are wrong. Because this is the marketing of the tech world, "definitive" is a strong word.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> That's why I'm eager to see the truth. It's especially enjoyable when people that say "definitive" are wrong. Because this is the marketing of the tech world, "definitive" is a strong word.


Well you should know, your definitive statements have been wrong. And it is a lot more definitive than going off some description that says "adds support" instead of "supports" as evidence for some conspiracy, Just like you posted that the 1504 BIOS description of "Enhance compatibility for new Anniversary Edition and Devil's Canyon CPU" didn't include DC because "CPU is singular", so they were only referring to the Anniversery edition


----------



## fateswarm

If any pre-BIOS update Z87 motherboard works with a DC processor, I expect a private message with an apology in triplicate.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> If any pre-BIOS update Z87 motherboard works with a DC processor, I expect a private message with an apology in triplicate.


Well you sure won't get one as I am sure you wouldn't apologize. Why don't you apologize for insisting that Asus won't support DC on Z87.


----------



## fateswarm

Apologize for what? I speculate. You are the one accusing me of that being something wrong.

Let the people speculate.


----------



## bubbleawsome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> If any pre-BIOS update Z87 motherboard works with a DC processor, I expect a private message with an apology in triplicate.


Send me a 4690k, I'll test for you.


----------



## MCFC

lol are you two going at it again


----------



## Maintenance Bot

This DC is stressing me out. If DC doesn't work on my Z-87 then I more than likely will probably blow a head gasket.


----------



## fedrosishere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> This DC is stressing me out. If DC doesn't work on my Z-87 then I more than likely will probably blow a head gasket.


It wont...


----------



## darkstorm

anyone remember the september guy







, well, he just ate his heart out http://wccftech.com/intel-devils-canyon-processors-officially-announced-core-i74790k-core-i54690k-march-4-ghz-barrier/


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Apologize for what? I speculate. You are the one accusing me of that being something wrong.
> 
> Let the people speculate.


What exactly are you speculating on anymore..? I think I see you posting the same "speculation" on various threads but I don't get what you're still questioning.


----------



## darkstorm

Quote:


> Everyone tuning into http://twitch.tv/overclocktv to watch the Intel OC Challenge? Almost time!


all i'm thinking is


----------



## error-id10t

When is that on..?


----------



## Jeronbernal

when is the intel's announcement anyways? i was watching for the rog booth, but still waiting for 4790k announcements


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> This DC is stressing me out. If DC doesn't work on my Z-87 then I more than likely will probably blow a head gasket.


Don't quote me... but from a article i read, ASUS is updating or updated the BIOS to the Maximus VI Extreme to accept the DC chips.


----------



## Exilon

http://intelstudios.edgesuite.net/computex/2014/flashlive.html

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Exilon

The keynote is so awkward.


----------



## caladbolg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117369&cm_re=4790k-_-19-117-369-_-Product

4790k now up for preorder on newegg. Release date - 6/25/14


----------



## DizZz

http://www.overclock.net/t/1493497/ds-intel-launches-devils-canyon-i7-4970k-i5-4690k-pentium-g3258


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caladbolg*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117369&cm_re=4790k-_-19-117-369-_-Product
> 
> 4790k now up for preorder on newegg. Release date - 6/25/14


Great







. I'm kind of looking forward to this release.


----------



## Typhoeus

yay, my 4790k is preordered:


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> yay, my 4790k is preordered:


Congrats! Post some overclocks when it arrives


----------



## Jeronbernal

where'd you preorder it? can't find it on newegg, but i see newegg 3 day 

**EDIT

nvm, here we go http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117369&Tpk=n82e16819117369


----------



## Onyxian

A vendor on Amazon has it too for something like $413. I still wait.


----------



## caladbolg

I was so hyped about getting the link up I forgot to post.


Grabbed the 2 day shipping cause I want it by Friday.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caladbolg*
> 
> I was so hyped about getting the link up I forgot to post.
> 
> 
> Grabbed the 2 day shipping cause I want it by Friday.


Definitely worth the $13 in shipping


----------



## Onyxian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caladbolg*
> 
> I was so hyped about getting the link up I forgot to post.
> 
> Grabbed the 2 day shipping cause I want it by Friday.


Hope you don't mean this friday haha. 2 day shipping is the only option I get with Newegg


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onyxian*
> 
> A vendor on Amazon has it too for something like $413. I still wait.


Delivery 3 to 5 weeks though.


----------



## caladbolg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onyxian*
> 
> Hope you don't mean this friday haha. 2 day shipping is the only option I get with Newegg


Nope. 25th is a Wednesday, so I wanna make sure my parts are all in by that Friday since they have to be delivered to my parent's house. Don't trust the people in my apt complex.


----------



## Onyxian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> Delivery 3 to 5 weeks though.


Well that's when it would be released anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caladbolg*
> 
> Nope. 25th is a Wednesday, so I wanna make sure my parts are all in by that Friday since they have to be delivered to my parent's house. Don't trust the people in my apt complex.


Just wanted to see if you realized it wasn't actually released. Sounds good. Part of me wants to buy one immediately even though I won't have all of the parts until probably August. Just stare at it and hope I have a good one. Have a lot more deciding to do on the other parts, NH-D15 has to be easily available too.


----------



## darkstorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onyxian*
> 
> Just wanted to see if you realized it wasn't actually released.


??????? http://ark.intel.com/products/spec/SR219 *Status Launched* *LAUNCHED!*


----------



## Onyxian

Semantics I guess. Unless there are places that will ship one immediately that I don't know about.


----------



## Pierre3400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fedrosishere*
> 
> It wont...


Its already been tested, and the information is out there. Why would you respond with an incorrect answer?

If the supplier makes the changes to the Bios with an update, then z87 will run all DC chips.

I already have my Formula updated, and the DC is on pre-order.


----------



## Jeronbernal

hope this helps...

http://wccftech.com/asus-maximus-vi-extreme-bios-update-supports-corei74790k-other-manufacturers-to-follow-suit/


----------



## Wiz766

Where can I buy the pentium?


----------



## csjames

Intel overclocking event has just started everyone










http://hwbot.org/competition/intel_occ_computex14/


----------



## Sisaroth

Subbed. Not going to buy one but i'm interested in the OC results with the new tim.


----------



## Pahani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csjames*
> 
> Intel overclocking event has just started everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/competition/intel_occ_computex14/


Thanks! Watching it now.......June release confirmed by Ms Graff!

Those nasty September rumors can go pound sand


----------



## csjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pahani*
> 
> Thanks! Watching it now.......June release confirmed by Ms Graff!
> 
> Those nasty September rumors can go pound sand


I was actually so scared they were going to come true!

Hopefully they (4790k) will be available in the UK in june aswell. Struggling to find a supplier other than scan at the moment


----------



## TTheuns

Tried to pull an all nighter for Intels announcement. Fell asleep 2 min before it started









Ah well at least it is released


----------



## CapZ

According to computerbase.DE, shipping for DC will indeed begin in June, but widespread availability wont be ensured until Juy.


----------



## Pierre3400

All left to do now... is wait...


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Where can I buy the pentium?


I want to know also. In the Devils Canyon hype lies a very important chip from intel. This unlocked Pentium could surly rattle AMD's budget cpu's. Many here don't see its relevance, but I'm fairly certain it'll do quite well. Priced right that is.....

EDIT: newegg has the G3258 scheduled for the 25th too. HERE


----------



## Lu(ky

Just pulled the trigger on a pre-order from the newegg.. I wanted to pick up in person but it would not give me that option only shipped..


----------



## Stay Puft

I see no reason to pre-order until we see if it can do 5ghz


----------



## white

I really hope that we get it in Australia on the 25th as well I have the system built but it is like the scarecrow from wizard of oz ..... It needs a brain


----------



## Pierre3400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I see no reason to pre-order until we see if it can do 5ghz


Its does 5,5 on LN2.

My order has been cancelled.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierre3400*
> 
> Its does 5,5 on LN2.
> 
> My order has been cancelled.


You have your info wrong, that's on air/water...


----------



## TTheuns

5.0 on air. That's enough reason for me!


----------



## bubbleawsome

I'm going to end up just watching you guys and your DC chips.







Doubt I'll be able to trade mine.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> Subbed. Not going to buy one but i'm interested in the OC results with the new tim.


Uh.. pretty much just like with old TIM, just with better temperatures









everyone waiting for indication to see if they will max at ~4.6-4.7 for most chips like 4670k/4770k, or if they regularly go higher (say [email protected] being normal)


----------



## fateswarm

After a storm of speculation by various "news" sites, we returned to the *Official* Intel announcement from way months back, that it would be released around Mid-Year. I derived that Mid-Year means July 2 on encyclopedias. Around a week spot on, and there's still chance it's at that time for most people.


----------



## MCFC

It says memory support for the 4790k is 1600, does this mean that 1333 won't work?


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> It says memory support for the 4790k is 1600, does this mean that 1333 won't work?


Yes, it will work. That's officially max supported, but they do and can run 1866 and 2133 memory.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Yes, it will work. That's officially max supported, but they do and can run 1866 and 2133 memory.


Glad to hear that, was afraid I had to throw out my 12GB ddr3 1333 ram


----------



## stubass

Unlocked pentium's and k chips for me with ln2 w/ z97x soc force. 11th is the release here for me so the stores have said.


----------



## fateswarm

wth, reports that MSI did 5.5Ghz in Computex on *air*. But there's a lot of shilling in there, practically everyone works for Intel or for boards, we'll have to see more independent results maybe.


----------



## josephimports

Microcenter has also added a pre-order with availability July 04.

Link.


----------



## carlhil2

Can't wait to bench the 4790K myself, looks good as far as I am concerned, I am looking for 4.8 on water, ..that's all that I need..


----------



## caladbolg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> wth, reports that MSI did 5.5Ghz in Computex on *air*. But there's a lot of shilling in there, practically everyone works for Intel or for boards, we'll have to see more independent results maybe.


Assuming it was done with a cherry picked unit, that bodes well for the upper-mid to upper tiers of the silicon lottery. We could end up seeing 1GHz+ on air and CLC's. Maybe some even crazier numbers on custom-loops.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Microcenter has also added a pre-order with availability July 04.
> 
> Link.


The G3258 is only $59.99 lol!!!! YEAH!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Unlocked pentium's and k chips for me with ln2 w/ z97x soc force. 11th is the release here for me so the stores have said.


Go stubass!


----------



## MCFC

Will I notice any considerable difference if I OC with 1333mhz as opposed to 1600 or higher?


----------



## fateswarm

Why is microcenter so significantly cheaper? Do you sign a contract with the devil in the process?

edit: Nevermind. Google says it's because they try to lure you in the actual shop for shills.


----------



## rpjkw11

The low priced products are called "loss leaders" whereby a store is willing to lose money on a product to lure a customer into the store where, normally, they buy something, or more of something than they normally would. Grocery stores have used this practice for 60+ years, so it's obviously a successful practice. I wish there was a Microcenter nearby, or close than 350 miles.


----------



## fateswarm

Good thing they don't know users of this cpu, and especially too early are going to be very clever people that will not be lured by anything they don't need.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> wth, reports that MSI did 5.5Ghz in Computex on *air*. But there's a lot of shilling in there, practically everyone works for Intel or for boards, we'll have to see more independent results maybe.


It was done using a dual 120mm Coolermaster AIO cooled by LN2 vapor blowing through the rad


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> It was done using a dual 120mm Coolermaster AIO cooled by LN2 vapor blowing through the rad


Ah. "Air" cooling.

Everest air.


----------



## fateswarm

The "Amateurs" (air cooling):



mysteriously few are listed, all above 5G

The "Pros" (+LN2 and motherboard manufacturers):



Notice the latter table isn't rankings, it's several categories, each line a winner.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> Glad to hear that, was afraid I had to throw out my 12GB ddr3 1333 ram


Why throw it out when you can sell it on eBay?


----------



## Sisaroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Uh.. pretty much just like with old TIM, just with better temperatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone waiting for indication to see if they will max at ~4.6-4.7 for most chips like 4670k/4770k, or if they regularly go higher (say [email protected] being normal)


Just wondering if you can get higher clocks with an air cooler, water cooling seems like too much work for me so i probably wont get a watercooled PC anytime soon.


----------



## Pierre3400

Air/liquid, thats great..

On the feed i saw a guy with H100.. Thats cool, apart from it being cooled by LN2. Kinda defeats the whole point.

I want to see real world benching and OC before i order one again.


----------



## Weber

I did newegg preorder with an overnight. I didn't see the tray, only the box.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117369


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierre3400*
> 
> Air/liquid, thats great..
> 
> On the feed i saw a guy with H100.. Thats cool, apart from it being cooled by LN2. Kinda defeats the whole point.
> 
> I want to see real world benching and OC before i order one again.


Exactly! How does it do on a hyper 212 an a h100? Test those two and we can assume the rest.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Why throw it out when you can sell it on eBay?


We don't really use ebay here


----------



## csjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> We don't really use ebay here


And when we do people try and screw us over by telling us its dead on arrival, then mail us back their old broken one and demand the refund







but im not bitter haha


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csjames*
> 
> And when we do people try and screw us over by telling us its dead on arrival, then mail us back their old broken one and demand the refund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but im not bitter haha


That's horrible


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> The "Amateurs" (air cooling):
> 
> 
> 
> mysteriously few are listed, all above 5G
> 
> The "Pros" (+LN2 and motherboard manufacturers):
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the latter table isn't rankings, it's several categories, each line a winner.


I thought this event was awesome. It was really cool to see all the vendors and overclockers competing against each other on the same stage. But as far as the results go...I'm going to have a rant here.

I don't know on what planet 5498Mhz is a "Air/Liquid 4c8t WR" but it's not this one. Here's a nice Sandy Bridge on water for reference and there's plenty more where that came from. http://hwbot.org/submission/2119445_roccoesa_cpu_frequency_core_i7_2600k_5800.69_mhz You could call it a hardware record I guess but in that case, everything on there is a hardware record.

What really disappoints me about Devils Canyon so far, is everything. Intel are still competing with their former selves from as far back as 2009 (even further if you want to talk about the dual cores) and still losing. They went through a reported 160 CPU's for this event and failed to take down a single Haswell record, they didn't even come close. They even struggled against Ivy Bridge(They took IVY's cinebench by 6 points but that bench wasn't point worthy when Ivy was still relevant so isn't very competition heavy). As far as the air scores go.... Reality is if there was someone sat there with a reasonably nice 2600K at 5.7Ghz+, they would of cleaned up and taken home a serious chunk of change.

Like I said to @PizzaMan at the weekend, with the clock rumors circulating, either Intel either has some serious balls putting on this event or they are being really dumb. Turns out it may of been the latter.

Bring on Broadwell.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> We don't really use ebay here


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csjames*
> 
> And when we do people try and screw us over by telling us its dead on arrival, then mail us back their old broken one and demand the refund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but im not bitter haha


I obviously can't use the marketplace here just yet. I have a few old things to sell.


----------



## csjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> I obviously can't use the marketplace here just yet. I have a few old things to sell.


Not sure if there is much of a marketplace on overclock.net for people in the UK, i certainly haven't seen any (although i haven't done much looking) or are you outside the UK?


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csjames*
> 
> Not sure if there is much of a marketplace on overclock.net for people in the UK, i certainly haven't seen any (although i haven't done much looking) or are you outside the UK?


Way outside the UK, in the good 'ol state of Texas in fact.


----------



## $ilent

@el gappo

I agree and disagree with you on your post, bear with me









So if these chips are doing 5ghz in those benchmarks on air is that not considered pretty decent? Im only going by hwbot which for the 4770k, the average is only like 4.68ghz even on water.

Either way, I think im gonna grab a couple 4790K's and sell the less performing chip. Im just not sure which motherboard to go with...do I really need the SOC Force if I just want a high water 24.7 overclock?

Sorry I know I sound noobish, but frankly ive not had the chance to sit down recently and thoroughly investigate the specs on the new Z97 motherboards, Im only using Z77 at the minute.

Edit: have we had confirmation if Z87 is totally compatible with DC? Ive not been watching the show today ive been out. If so Ill just likely grab a cheaper Z87 mobo.


----------



## Typhoeus

Are there any temperature results anywhere to look at? because that is my biggest concern. The main reason I waited for a 4790k was the improved thermals, which I haven't seen demonstrated anywhere as of yet.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> They went through a reported 160 CPU's for this event and failed to take down a single Haswell record


ouch.


----------



## csjames

I just need to know if the z87 mpower boards will support (fully) these processors. They are good and cheap at the moment, the z87 mpower with wireless costs the same as the z97 mpower without wireless


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csjames*
> 
> I just need to know if the z87 mpower boards will support (fully) these processors. They are good and cheap at the moment, the z87 mpower with wireless costs the same as the z97 mpower without wireless


I am also in the same boat, the difference between a cheap Z87 mobo and one of the decent Z97 mobos is like £80.

Can someone confirm please if all Z87 mobos will be compatible? I.e someone who has a quick link to prove it etc.


----------



## csjames

To my understanding at the moment its up to individual manufacturers choice whether to release a BIOS update to provide support

Source:see the Intel express chip set question

http://m.hardocp.com/article/2014/06/03/intel_devils_canyon_core_processor_presentation#.U438sMtwaAg


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I am also in the same boat, the difference between a cheap Z87 mobo and one of the decent Z97 mobos is like £80.
> 
> Can someone confirm please if all Z87 mobos will be compatible? I.e someone who has a quick link to prove it etc.


I am with you I got a maximus vi sitting on the bench all insulated ready for my new 4790K if it will compatible if not I will be throwing a 4770K in there and have to pick up a z97 board for the 4790K. Can't wait to throw the 2 stage phase changer and some LN2 on it. That's all this chip and the 5960x are going to be dedicated for is my bench.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> @el gappo
> 
> I agree and disagree with you on your post, bear with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if these chips are doing 5ghz in those benchmarks on air is that not considered pretty decent? Im only going by hwbot which for the 4770k, the average is only like 4.68ghz even on water.
> 
> Either way, I think im gonna grab a couple 4790K's and sell the less performing chip. Im just not sure which motherboard to go with...do I really need the SOC Force if I just want a high water 24.7 overclock?
> 
> Sorry I know I sound noobish, but frankly ive not had the chance to sit down recently and thoroughly investigate the specs on the new Z97 motherboards, Im only using Z77 at the minute.
> 
> Edit: have we had confirmation if Z87 is totally compatible with DC? Ive not been watching the show today ive been out. If so Ill just likely grab a cheaper Z87 mobo.


No, not really.

http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/core_i7_4770k/ Click on rankings and filter by H20 and look at the top results.

You have to factor in that the competition results were from some of the best benchers in the world, pushing it to the limit with cash on the line so we can consider them "suicide" runs if you like. A lot of the H20 results on hwbot are peoples daily rigs and all people stand to gain from hammering those is a dead cpu. Yet still they are outperformed by a large margin.

Plus... This is the water they were using at the event.



Lets hope things improve with a new stepping or something but right now, there's nothing to sing and dance about other than new ( Some awesome looking!) boards.

Here's a depressing table to illustrate how far backwards we're going


          4790k Air/H204790K Ln24770k Air/H204770 Ln23770K Air/H203770K Ln22600k Air/H202600k Ln2CPUZ-  55156409560071745700718658916061XTU- 12901360131415591153140310621143Cine R15-1006116610541293100511609241051Wprime1024-146123139108132109132127HWPrime-  64176776647672426502710350715364Memclock- 17722160-2250--


----------



## Vaux

The 4770K/3770K record wasn't made without the IHS?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaux*
> 
> The 4770K/3770K record wasn't made without the IHS?


Those CPUs loose a few hundred MHz once you rip the lid off when it comes to ln2 overclocking


----------



## NickF

My 4670k is doing 4.9 @ 1.35v on water after de-lid, prime and IBt stable. I'm curious what this will do, but I'm really not hopeful


----------



## fateswarm

Nobody should be surprised of el gappo's comments. The main danger from the start weren't 8 support or delays, it was that it may not be better than a delidded 4770K. I wouldn't upgrade to this if I were on a 2600K or better.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickF*
> 
> My 4670k is doing 4.9 @ 1.35v on water after de-lid, prime and IBt stable. I'm curious what this will do, but I'm really not hopeful


My 4670K es can do 4.8ghz wprime 1024 all day long at 1.213V







but no good on ln2


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Check out this Intel compatability link. I myself have a z-87 Mpower and msi has not released a DC bios yet but in sure they soon will.

http://processormatch.intel.com/


----------



## csjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Check out this Intel compatability link. I myself have a z-87 Mpower and msi has not released a DC bios yet but in sure they soon will.
> 
> http://processormatch.intel.com/


Very grateful for this mate, helped a lot. This list implies that basically all motherboard manufacturers intend to release a bios update at some stage.

If there is some method of adding this link to the forums main page it might be worth doing as it is very useful and i am sure it will answer a lot of peoples questions in the future

http://processormatch.intel.com/MotherBoards/CompatibleBoards?componentName=I7-4790K


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Check out this Intel compatability link. I myself have a z-87 Mpower and msi has not released a DC bios yet but in sure they soon will.
> 
> http://processormatch.intel.com/


According to that list, i7-4790K is already supported since BIOS v1.0.

GeneO, yoohoo


----------



## NickF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> My 4670K es can do 4.8ghz wprime 1024 all day long at 1.213V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but no good on ln2


mine was around there voltage wise at 4.7....but after del I'd i went straight for 4.9 and needed a big jump in voltagr


----------



## bubbleawsome

DC is nice for the rest of us. My 4670k does [email protected] or [email protected] I hope DC is better, and my board supports them.


----------



## Typhoeus

I'm coming from a lynnfield 45nm quad so this is gonna be a decent upgrade for me.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> According to that list, i7-4790K is already supported since BIOS v1.0.
> 
> GeneO, yoohoo


Quit being such a jerk. I don't know where you got that information, all of the Asus Z87 show minimum BIOS TBD.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Quit being such a jerk. I don't know where you got that information, all of the Asus Z87 show minimum BIOS TBD.


His board supports it. Oh you changed it now. It's only for ASUS?

I see. Whatever suits you.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> His board supports it. Oh you changed it now. It's only for ASUS?
> 
> I see. Whatever suits you.


I changed nothing. We were talking about Asus all along. Go look at what you wrote.

And you still haven't pointed out what board supports it in their 1.0 BIOS.


----------



## ramsclub

For my first build( technically second since I got my son's system with a fx 8320 running last night) I have been waiting on DC. This morning I ordered an 4670K from newegg. I will get an I7 Broadwell next year to put in my Asus Z97 Pro. then get my son a good Z87 mobo and upgrade him with the 4670K.


----------



## dhenzjhen

There u go


----------



## Vaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> There u go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> Which cooler do you use and what's the temperature?


----------



## dhenzjhen

Prolimatech magahalems + 9k rpm fan


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Prolimatech magahalems + 9k rpm fan


what were the temperatures after that run? and at idle?


----------



## $ilent

Wish me luck!


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Prolimatech magahalems + 9k rpm fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what were the temperatures after that run? and at idle?
Click to expand...

Idle while in the BIOS http://i.imgur.com/iHStL8z.jpg


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Idle while in the BIOS http://i.imgur.com/iHStL8z.jpg


is that while OC'd? if so then I think I made the right choice, thanks!


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Idle while in the BIOS http://i.imgur.com/iHStL8z.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> is that while OC'd? if so then I think I made the right choice, thanks!
Click to expand...

Yes overclocked used for that 05 run above. I have more infos here


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> His board supports it. Oh you changed it now. It's only for ASUS?
> 
> I see. Whatever suits you.


Where is this coming from? We were always talking about Asus, where did you get that? Here. I will quote you:

"That's what I'm talking about. I'm eager to see if it's needed because they initially had "adds support" on the notes and later put "enhances support". Someone had the argument it may just be an update on the update itself but still, questionable."

which refers to the Asus BIOS description and I said

"Asus state in their supported CPU list that DC is supported in BIOS 1504 and later. Seems pretty definitive to me."

So You are the one misinterpreting things here

So whose board supports it in V1.0 it and what board?


----------



## csjames

I picked myself up one from scan.co.uk just now. ETA 30/06/14


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csjames*
> 
> I picked myself up one from scan.co.uk just now. ETA 30/06/14


OCUK ETA is 23/06 lol, sry

Also ive added that handy Intel Desktop Compatibility Tool, thanks Maintenance Bot!


----------



## csjames

I know, but thats OEM, the one I got has the stock cooler (which i will need as i dont have the h80i until late july)









And i've gotta get me a Motherboard


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csjames*
> 
> I know, but thats OEM, the one I got has the stock cooler (which i will need as i dont have the h80i until late july)


Ah thats strange, on OCUK it says 23/06 for both. I hope so, would hate to hate to wait another week hoping for a better clocker!

This might sound like a dumb question, but im assuming since its only a pre order I wont get charged the full price until the items are despatched?


----------



## csjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Ah thats strange, on OCUK it says 23/06 for both. I hope so, would hate to hate to wait another week hoping for a better clocker!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Ah thats strange, on OCUK it says 23/06 for both. I hope so, would hate to hate to wait another week hoping for a better clocker!
> 
> This might sound like a dumb question, but im assuming since its only a pre order I wont get charged the full price until the items are despatched?


My mistake when i was looking for it i was only seeing the OEM version, combination of tiredness (stayed up late to get all the computex gossip and researching) and perhaps foolishness.

I dont mind waiting an additional week, probably for the best since i have all my exams that week anyway


----------



## kostacurtas

I ordered a 4790K today from a big Greek shop and the ETA is for this Friday (06/06/2014)!







It is the box version.

For the motherboard I choose the ASUS Maximus VII Ranger as I am upgrading from a Core i7 920.


----------



## $ilent

It's odd all these different ETAs never seen that before.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> It's odd all these different ETAs never seen that before.


Getting a lot of unconfirmed ETAs


----------



## Phuuz

There's only 1 webshop here selling it on pre-order in the Netherlands. Delivery date is 10 work days+ e-mailed them to ask what their estimated delivery is. On the other side, Komplett.se and .dk are 25/06/14


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> There u go


You did this with 1333 mhz ddr3 ram? I'm set!


----------



## kostacurtas

I don't know if there is valid information about the availability but if I thought that I saw in a thread here in overclock.net that the first batch of devil's canyon chips will be limited and available in June. Then you have to wait until July.

In my case the Greek shop open the pre orders for the 4790K early today without a ETA, then a few hours ago they updated their site stating that they expecting the first batch this Friday (06/06/2014).

Hopping to be true but indeed its weird to have the CPU sooner than you guys with orders from major English/German shops...


----------



## bubbleawsome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Where is this coming from? We were always talking about Asus, where did you get that? Here. I will quote you:
> 
> "That's what I'm talking about. I'm eager to see if it's needed because they initially had "adds support" on the notes and later put "enhances support". Someone had the argument it may just be an update on the update itself but still, questionable."
> 
> which refers to the Asus BIOS description and I said
> 
> "Asus state in their supported CPU list that DC is supported in BIOS 1504 and later. Seems pretty definitive to me."
> 
> So You are the one misinterpreting things here
> 
> So whose board supports it in V1.0 it and what board?


All the MSI boards support it since 1.0.


----------



## kishagi

Argh ive got that upgrade itch again... However I really want to try out an i3 4360.
I totally dont utilize my Core i7 3770k anywhere near levels that validate having it over an i3. At the same time, there arent and 1155 or 1150 unlocked i3s


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kishagi*
> 
> Argh ive got that upgrade itch again... However I really want to try out an i3 4360.
> I totally dont utilize my Core i7 3770k anywhere near levels that validate having it over an i3. At the same time, there arent and 1155 or 1150 unlocked i3s


Why not go with the unlocked Pentium for $80 ($60 at Microcenter)?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Why not go with the unlocked Pentium for $80 ($60 at Microcenter)?


Tempting but no HyperThreading, Turbo Boost, VTd, AES or AVX instructions is a turn off.

They did kind of miss a trick with no i3K. Clarkdale is still going to be the dual core king 5 years later... :/


----------



## kishagi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Why not go with the unlocked Pentium for $80 ($60 at Microcenter)?


I would, but the i3s are simply straight up better than pentiums.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Prolimatech magahalems + 9k rpm fan


That makes me confident of getting an NH-D15. If I ever want more, I'll stick a turbine on it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kostacurtas*
> 
> Hopping to be true but indeed its weird to have the CPU sooner than you guys with orders from major English/German shops...


eshop is probably lying. we'll see.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kishagi*
> 
> I would, but the i3s are simply straight up better than pentiums.


I3 4340 is faster then a 5ghz Clarkdale


----------



## Blackspots

Ugh... So who wants to discuss the rumor going around that after Broadwell, CPUs might be only soldered onto motherboards?

Discussion on IRC:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[15:07] <+Chakat_Blackspots> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117369 The Intel Core i7 4790K Devil's Canyon is available for pre-order (as well is the i5 4690K and Intel Pentium Anniversary Edition)
[15:10] <+Chakat_Blackspots> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117374 Pentium Anniversary Edition
[15:11] <+Chakat_Blackspots> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117372 i5 4690K
[15:13] * ChanServ sets mode: +v StripeKazama
[15:28] <~Kyr> its still only a socket 1150 proc
[16:09] <+Chakat_Blackspots> And your point is Kyr?
[16:10] <+Chakat_Blackspots> Its compatible with 8 and 9 series chipsets
[16:10] <+Chakat_Blackspots> Broadwell will be 9 series only
[16:10] <+Chakat_Blackspots> Skylake is 10 series only (2015/16)
[16:10] <+Chakat_Blackspots> Skylake will be a new socket too
[16:10] <@Chakat_Deirdre> Not quite true.
[16:10] <~Kyr> my point is, its limited to 16 pcie3 lanes
[16:11] <~Kyr> which is not useful for me








[16:11] <~Kyr> its not that its bad or good, its just a small socket
[16:11] <~Kyr> i have a haswell board for my work desktop im using right now, and its really nice
[16:11] <~Kyr> but my home desktop needs more, so, 1150 is meh there
[16:11] <@Chakat_Deirdre> Haswel, haswel refresh, will be 8. broadwell will be SOME 9. but it looks like the current lot of 9s may not all be compatable with Broadwell.
[16:11] <+AlynnasTail> 1150's also limited to two memory channels.
[16:11] <+Chakat_Blackspots> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haswell_(microarchitecture) (16 PCI-E 3.0 lanes, BTW)
[16:12] <+Chakat_Blackspots> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadwell_(microarchitecture)
[16:12] <@Chakat_Deirdre> Skylake might not even be on mass avalible in normal socket form.
[16:12] <+AlynnasTail> Chakat_Blackspots: ivy bridge-e
[16:12] <+Chakat_Blackspots> *phone*
[16:12] <+Chakat_Blackspots> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skylake_(microarchitecture)
[16:12] <@Chakat_Deirdre> I wish they didnt space out their enterprise/workstation from the initial consumer so far.
[16:12] <+Chakat_Blackspots> support for DDR4 SDRAM in mainstream variants,[5][6] with up to 64 GB of RAM on LGA 1151 variants.
[16:12] <+Chakat_Blackspots> support for 20 PCI Express 3.0 lanes (LGA 1151)
[16:12] <+Chakat_Blackspots> support for PCI Express 4.0 (Skylake-E/EP/EX)[7][8]
[16:13] <@Chakat_Deirdre> I missed the 6 months window.
[16:14] <+Chakat_Blackspots> And yes, Skylake will be mass available
[16:14] <@Chakat_Deirdre> Not what I was saying
[16:14] <@Chakat_Deirdre> Skylake will be mass avalible but they still havent comitted to having it in an open socket design.
[16:15] <+Chakat_Blackspots> LGA1151 isn't an open socket
[16:15] <+Chakat_Blackspots> ?
[16:15] <@Chakat_Deirdre> Haswell was originally supposed to be the last "lose" cpu socketed design outside of Xeon from Intel.
[16:15] <~Kyr> shi means
[16:15] <~Kyr> swapable
[16:15] <~Kyr> you can drop whatever proc you want in it (within reason, match socket, same family, etc)
[16:15] <~Kyr> vs a soldered on cpu
[16:15] <@Chakat_Deirdre> and interchangable. They were going to be sold together as a fixed unit thats easily interchangable.
[16:16] <~Kyr> like what you get in todays idiotic ultrathin sodlered on pos's
[16:16] <@Chakat_Deirdre> You can still solder a LGA1151 or just not sell the CPUs and main board separately.
[16:16] <+Chakat_Blackspots> Don't be dumb and think they'll be soldered on. Mobile (laptop, ect) are, and those are a completely different socket
[16:16] <+Chakat_Blackspots> When it says BGA, then that's soldered on
[16:16] <+Chakat_Blackspots> LGA is a socket
[16:17] <~Kyr> im aware c,,c
[16:17] <@Chakat_Deirdre> Well in 20011 they announced Broadwell, Skylake, etc would all be soldered or fixed sockets.
[16:17] <+Chakat_Blackspots> Who?
[16:17] <@Chakat_Deirdre> Intel
[16:17] <+Chakat_Blackspots> And that's ALL rumor
[16:17] <+Chakat_Blackspots> Broadwell is for the 1150 socket THIS HOLIDAY SEASON
[16:17] <@Chakat_Deirdre> No, I was sitting in the room with the Intel Intigrator Channel VP of sales telling us this.
[16:17] <+Chakat_Blackspots> Sales doesn't know everything
[16:18] <~Kyr> ^i got it from our var, whic was mostlliky chained down from those mettings/releases
[16:18] <+Chakat_Blackspots> Intel also knows that the enthusiast market exists and won't do something dumb like that. DOing so means they lose lots of customers to AMD
[16:18] <~Kyr> and then a day later, varous techsites carrying it
[16:18] <@Chakat_Deirdre> With the haswell refresh they announced a change.
[16:18] <~Kyr> enthusiast market is niche and tiny compared with othe rmarkets
[16:19]


----------



## fateswarm

I put that rumor on the same boat with last year's "LGA will go straight to Skylake". Never made sense. Never will do.

There is a reason Intel shrinks the transistor, it makes cheaper/more transistors on the same die size.

Why not use it?


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phuuz*
> 
> There's only 1 webshop here selling it on pre-order in the Netherlands. Delivery date is 10 work days+ e-mailed them to ask what their estimated delivery is. On the other side, Komplett.se and .dk are 25/06/14


Azerty.nl and misco.nl both have them


----------



## MCFC

Don't trust Misco, they are rated 1 star on tweakers pricewatch. Also I just got an alert that the vii hero motherboard dropped below my pricealert of 160 euro. When I checked it was misco.nl offering it for 36 euro....


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> Don't trust Misco, they are rated 1 star on tweakers pricewatch. Also I just got an alert that the vii hero motherboard dropped below my pricealert of 160 euro. When I checked it was misco.nl offering it for 36 euro....


Misco used to be legit, sister site of Tiger Direct. Has something changed?

Not looked in years.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Misco used to be legit, sister site of Tiger Direct. Has something changed?
> 
> Not looked in years.


It has tons of bad reviews from users of a major Dutch technology website


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubbleawsome*
> 
> All the MSI boards support it since 1.0.


Still need BIOS update.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Still need BIOS update.


1.0 is a BIOS version.


----------



## stasio

All boards needs BIOS update ,as Asus done a few days ago for 87 series.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> All boards needs BIOS update ,as Asus done a few days ago for 87 series.


So that is for DC support on Z87's? Z97's such as my GB Z97X-SOC Force will work with a DC chip out of the box, then update the BIOS to the latest?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> All boards needs BIOS update ,as Asus done a few days ago for 87 series.


Yep, MSI boards didn't support Haswell Refresh until 1.2 or even 1.9 depending on the board. The desktop compatability tool is wrong for the MSI.

-


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> So that is for DC support on Z87's? Z97's such as my GB Z97X-SOC Force will work with a DC chip out of the box, then update the BIOS to the latest?


Yes, I think SOC Force from BIOS F6c is 100% ready.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Yep, MSI boards didn't support Haswell Refresh until 1.2 or even 1.9 depending on the board. The desktop compatability tool is wrong for the MSI.
> -


MSI (87 series)....I think,is not ready yet.

Sample:
Z87-GD65 GAMING ....last BIOS 1.9 released on 2014-02-24 (BIOS Date: 02/21/2014 )......Haswell Microcode dated 2013/08/16.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> So that is for DC support on Z87's? Z97's such as my GB Z97X-SOC Force will work with a DC chip out of the box, then update the BIOS to the latest?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I think SOC Force from BIOS F6c is 100% ready.
Click to expand...

Cool thanks


----------



## EinZerstorer

hey guys

I have a maximus v gene z77 matx board that I love ,

i'm running a 2500k @ 5.0 ghz ( 1.416 ) stable as my daily oc ( w/ speedstep )

is it better for me to get a 3770k and delid at this point to save on cost vs performance?

I am a gamer only, single gpu 780ti classy and I play bf3 / steam games mainly

any input much appreciated


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> hey guys
> 
> I have a maximus v gene z77 matx board that I love ,
> 
> i'm running a 2500k @ 5.0 ghz ( 1.416 ) stable as my daily oc ( w/ speedstep )
> 
> is it better for me to get a 3770k and delid at this point to save on cost vs performance?
> 
> I am a gamer only, single gpu 780ti classy and I play bf3 / steam games mainly
> 
> any input much appreciated


I'd say stay put. 2500k at 5ghz is amazing.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I'd say stay put. 2500k at 5ghz is amazing.


I am bottle-necked in bf3 / bf4 multilayer ( 64 player games ) and bottle-necked in benchmarks, I have tested against a 4930k to confirm this.

11,800 w/ 4930k firestrike, 11,010 with 2500k !


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EinZestorer*
> 
> hey guys
> 
> I have a maximus v gene z77 matx board that I love ,
> 
> i'm running a 2500k @ 5.0 ghz ( 1.416 ) stable as my daily oc ( w/ speedstep )
> 
> is it better for me to get a 3770k and delid at this point to save on cost vs performance?
> 
> I am a gamer only, single gpu 780ti classy and I play bf3 / steam games mainly
> 
> any input much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say stay put. 2500k at 5ghz is amazing.
Click to expand...

I agree, a 5GHz 2500k stable is beastly









Also not being rude but if you start a thread about your topic you will get more attention than the chances of it getting lost in this thread.


----------



## EinZerstorer

not rude at all, just wanted to pop that question in here after seeing the Intel OC challenge results last night , thanks for the input I appreciate it as always =D


----------



## GeneO

What I found interesting is that, besides the improved TIM, Intel has spread out the components of the IVR so they can be more easily cooled. Besides that, some changes in capacitors etc. that improve current limits, it appears to be binning.

Does this actually improve your chances in the lottery, or only guarantee you a winning of 4 GHz.? How much improvement in temperatures? I think I will wait this out and see how early adopters fare


----------



## Onyxian

I am still hoping to hit 5GHz but thinking I'll be more realistic at 4.8. Definitely going to see how everyone else does on theirs to set a definite goal later.

Will be my first time overclocking after all.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onyxian*
> 
> I am still hoping to hit 5GHz but thinking I'll be more realistic at 4.8. Definitely going to see how everyone else does on theirs to set a definite goal later.
> 
> Will be my first time overclocking after all.










Have fun!


----------



## dhenzjhen

Dc works with asrock z87m ocf also


----------



## darkstorm

http://www.amazon.com/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-Processor-BX80646I74790K/dp/B00KPRWAX8 and now, it has made its appearance on both newegg and amazon, now we wait


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Dc works with asrock z87m ocf also


awesome!


----------



## kahboom

Damn it in newegg won't let me pre order a i7 4790k yet. Just take my money already.


----------



## Onyxian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun!


I'll try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstorm*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-Processor-BX80646I74790K/dp/B00KPRWAX8 and now, it has made its appearance on both newegg and amazon, now we wait


I went to look if the same would be for an NH-D15. One vendor is selling from them at least, still no real free shipping for me. Life in Hawaii.


----------



## bubbleawsome

What is a cooler with a dissipation rate similar to the NZXT T40? I'd like an idea on how well I could expect it to cool.


----------



## KoNLaR

Will be getting an i7 4790K next week hopefully as Norwegian Shops will have them in stock then








Hoping for 5 GHz as from what I've read lately about it having better TIM and made for overclocking








Also getting the new Asus Maximus VII Hero Z97 board with it and Corsair H100i to cool the cpu


----------



## TTheuns

Ordering this week sometime. How convenient my dad has this own company. €60 discount


----------



## SonDa5

Pre-ordered 4790k from Tiger Direct with a T shirt for $339.99 + shipping. Hope to get it ASAP and I will delid it.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Pre-ordered 4790k from Tiger Direct with a T shirt for $339.99 + shipping. Hope to get it ASAP and I will delid it.


Delidding is probably the way to go. Wish they would go back to soldering the IHS...


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Delidding is probably the way to go. Wish they would go back to soldering the IHS...


It's cheaper to use thermal paste and they can justify it with the low TDP unfortunately.


----------



## fateswarm

Oh yiss. Proof it runs on old BIOSes(of Z87).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*


Do not question my speculatory "skilz" again.

In all likelihood ASUS took advantage of the hype to create interest in themselves with their BIOS updates.

They first had an "adds support" in description and later changed it to "enhances support".


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Oh yiss. Proof it runs on old BIOSes(of Z87).
> Do not question my speculatory "skilz" again.
> 
> In all likelihood ASUS took advantage of the hype to create interest in themselves with their BIOS updates.
> 
> They first had an "adds support" in description and later changed it to "enhances support".


Yea,I saw......maybe BIOS is modded with latest ME firmware and CPU Microcode,but version and date remain same ??
Same as I doing modding for GB BIOS on TT forum.

Edit:
Will be nice to see official support from other manufacturers (as Asus did).


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> What I found interesting is that, besides the improved TIM, Intel has spread out the components of the IVR so they can be more easily cooled. Besides that, some changes in capacitors etc. that improve current limits, it appears to be binning.
> 
> Does this actually improve your chances in the lottery, or only guarantee you a winning of 4 GHz.? How much improvement in temperatures? I think I will wait this out and see how early adopters fare


Same here, not seeing many stellar reviews


----------



## steven88

Do you guys think the new Devil's Canyon will run better on Z97 than Z87 boards?

I plan to stick with my Z87 Asus Hero. Asus already released a BIOS to work with the new Devil's Canyon. But I'm wondering if I am going to be "held back" if I'm using Z87, instead of the new Z97? Or it doesn't matter, and Z97 is really designed for Broadwell CPUs?

My plan is to buy this new Devil's Canyon and reuse my old Z87 mobo. Then skip Broadwell, and probably go for Skylake or Cannonlake. It would suck if I have to go Z97 to get full benefit out of my Devil's Canyon. I'm looking for close to 5ghz on a Noctua D15


----------



## Pierre3400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Do you guys think the new Devil's Canyon will run better on Z97 than Z87 boards?
> 
> I plan to stick with my Z87 Asus Hero. Asus already released a BIOS to work with the new Devil's Canyon. But I'm wondering if I am going to be "held back" if I'm using Z87, instead of the new Z97? Or it doesn't matter, and Z97 is really designed for Broadwell CPUs?
> 
> My plan is to buy this new Devil's Canyon and reuse my old Z87 mobo. Then skip Broadwell, and probably go for Skylake or Cannonlake. It would suck if I have to go Z97 to get full benefit out of my Devil's Canyon. I'm looking for close to 5ghz on a Noctua D15


Remember 1 thing before you do this!

The z87 will require you to have a Haswell CPU for use to update the bios. a Z87 will NOT boot with a DC installed until the bios has been updated.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierre3400*
> 
> Z87 will NOT boot with a DC installed until the bios has been updated.


Source? Look at the image above on an ASRock running an old BIOS.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierre3400*
> 
> Remember 1 thing before you do this!
> 
> The z87 will require you to have a Haswell CPU for use to update the bios. a Z87 will NOT boot with a DC installed until the bios has been updated.


Oh I already have it flashed to the latest BIOS. I'm currently running a 4670K....so I'm ready to swap the CPU over as soon as it becomes available. I'm just checking to see if theres any benefit to going Z97 for OC potential for running Devil's Canyon. I'm guessing NO because DC is basically the same Haswell we all know (4670K, 4770K)....but better TIM, possibly better binning, and something about more capacitors?

http://hardocp.com/image.html?image=MTQwMTc1MjAyMFMxWmZXQkduanRfMV8zX2wuanBn

I'm thinking there is no difference in OC potential between Z87 and Z97. But just wanted to check in and see if theres something I could have missed.


----------



## chon

Also pre-ordered mine on Newegg


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Source? Look at the image above on an ASRock running an old BIOS.


On Asus boards, before the new BIOS for the DC chips:
Quote:


> MAXIMUS VI GENE BIOS 1402
> 1. Improve system stability.
> 
> 2. Support New 4th-Generation Intel Core Processors
> 3. Before using the new Intel 4th Gen Core processors, we suggest that you first update the BIOS using USB BIOS flashback, or download the BIOS updater for new Intel 4th Gen Core Processors and then update the BIOS using it.


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickF*
> 
> My 4670k is doing 4.9 @ 1.35v on water after de-lid, prime and IBt stable. I'm curious what this will do, but I'm really not hopeful


better tim








wait till the deliding club floods with 4790k


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Dc works with asrock z87m ocf also


 This is stock clocks. What about Overclocking ??


----------



## capreppy

For those with a MicroCenter nearby, you can pre-order for $280 plus tax. Works out to $303.09 for me.

http://www.microcenter.com/product/434211/Core_i7-4790K_40GHz_LGA_1150_Boxed_Processor_-__PREORDER


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capreppy*
> 
> For those with a MicroCenter nearby, you can pre-order for $280 plus tax. Works out to $303.09 for me.
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/434211/Core_i7-4790K_40GHz_LGA_1150_Boxed_Processor_-__PREORDER


So jealous...costs equivalent of $435 here.


----------



## Cait Sith Cat

heck, it'd be worth the drive just to get the $70 off!


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cait Sith Cat*
> 
> heck, it'd be worth the drive just to get the $70 off!


70 off?

after tax its more like 30 off http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117369&cm_sp=Specials-_-19-117-369-_-06032014_3

personally its an hour and 10 min drive each way, so id be better off ordering from newegg.


----------



## iDShaDoW

Times like these I'm glad I'm like 15-20 minutes away from Microcenter each way. It's on the way home from work too. Still waiting on reviews with actual overclocks and a motherboard/cpu bundle discount from Microcenter.


----------



## capreppy

It's only 20 minutes for me and my current rig is dead. My rebuild stalled due to funds, but I am hoping to get some funds doing some consulting work on the side. The timing is perfect for me and given it is basically the same price as a 4770K, it is a no brainer for me.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Dc works with asrock z87m ocf also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is stock clocks. What about Overclocking ??
Click to expand...

There u *go*


----------



## Asus11

sooo, is there any ground info if there is any IPC improvement?

is this just a higher clocked i7 4770k with better TIM

or is it actually better IPC?

need to know before I preorder


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So jealous...costs equivalent of $435 here.


I know what you mean...400 dollars here


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierre3400*
> 
> Remember 1 thing before you do this!
> 
> The z87 will require you to have a Haswell CPU for use to update the bios. a Z87 will NOT boot with a DC installed until the bios has been updated.


Also to add to this a some boards have bios updating with no cpu installed the rog boards have it at least
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> sooo, is there any ground info if there is any IPC improvement?
> 
> is this just a higher clocked i7 4770k with better TIM
> 
> or is it actually better IPC?
> 
> need to know before I preorder


No, no ipc improvements the last few pages detail that. Improved tim, more capacitors, higher current and voltage limits, and the vrm is more spread out to aid in cooling. If you already have an 4770k especially if its delided theres no point most likely in getting this.

I do wonder what the higher voltage limits are since haswell it wasn't really said. I know asus mentioned dont go above 1.35v, but that was because of thermal limits not because of voltage/current limits


----------



## therfman

I was able to pre-order a 4790k last night from TigerDirect Canada for $349 (and apparently even includes an Intel T-Shirt







) That's a very good price, and cheaper than a 4770k.

I looks like the price has increased now unfortunately. I hate it when retailer do that, but I guess it's supply and demand in action.

I also ordered a G3258 for kicks. It's more of a disposable purchase for my entertainment, I want to see how hard I can push it before it goes kaput. It would be awesome to see the days of the 50% overclock again!


----------



## fateswarm

Stupid Americans and their Microcenters..

Just kidding, I loves you.


----------



## $ilent

Got a 4790K and G3258 on route


----------



## Typhoeus

After spending so many years on my i5 750, I'm gonna be quite happy if I can just get a nice stable 4.5 w/ decent temperatures using my H100i.


----------



## kostacurtas

Anyone saw this?
Quote:


> The max Turbo Boost speed on the Devil's Canyon-based Core i7 processor is a huge 4.8GHz, so we should expect to see some truly massive overclocks in the coming weeks and months.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at http://www.tweaktown.com/news/38227/intel-shows-off-devil-s-canyon-its-first-4-core-4ghz-core-i7-cpu/index.html


Maybe the maximum Turbo Boost when only one core is active? Or Tweaktown is wrong about Turbo Boost and this was just an overclocked 4790K?


----------



## rpjkw11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therfman*
> 
> I was able to pre-order a 4790k last night from TigerDirect Canada for $349 (and apparently even includes an Intel T-Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) That's a very good price, and cheaper than a 4770k.
> 
> I looks like the price has increased now unfortunately. I hate it when retailer do that, but I guess it's supply and demand in action.
> 
> I also ordered a G3258 for kicks. It's more of a disposable purchase for my entertainment, I want to see how hard I can push it before it goes kaput. It would be awesome to see the days of the 50% overclock again!


A BIG thanks for the heads up!!!

I just preordered a 4790K for $339.99 (with instant $10 off coupon) and free shipping. I also ordered an Asus Z97 Pro mobo. In a few weeks my poor white Enthoo Primo won't feel so lonely as I already have everything else except, perhaps, a PSU. I might get another Seasonic.


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kostacurtas*
> 
> Anyone saw this?
> Maybe the maximum Turbo Boost when only one core is active? Or Tweaktown is wrong about Turbo Boost and this was just an overclocked 4790K?


looking at that voltage I'd definitely say its an overclock and not turbo boost. Also not a very healthy one if it requires that much voltage.


----------



## kostacurtas

@Typhoeus: Yes, that was my thought also.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Got a 4790K and G3258 on route


$ilent you had news from overclockers that today dispatched to you a 4790K?


----------



## Zt1tan

Just pre-ordered mines!


----------



## csjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zt1tan*
> 
> Just pre-ordered mines!


May the courier gods bless you with a hasty delivery!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kostacurtas*
> 
> @Typhoeus: Yes, that was my thought also.
> $ilent you had news from overclockers that today dispatched to you a 4790K?


Ive had an email confirming my order, not recieved anything about it being dispatched.

edit: although saying that the money has already been taken from me









To be fair they did say in a webnote that the money would be taken as soon as the order was processed xD


----------



## Pahani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Stupid Americans and their Microcenters..
> 
> Just kidding, I loves you.


LOL looks like the 2 closest Microcenters are each a 4-hour drive for me one way. For you EU people, think driving from the southern part of Great Britain to the northern tip, and you're not far off. And that's just 1 state away.

I'd spend half the cost of the CPU just in gas!

Will be Amazon, Newegg, NCIX, or Tiger Direct for me.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pahani*
> 
> LOL looks like the 2 closest Microcenters are each a 4-hour drive for me one way. For you EU people, think driving from the southern part of Great Britain to the northern tip, and you're not far off. And that's just 1 state away.
> 
> I'd spend half the cost of the CPU just in gas!
> 
> Will be Amazon, Newegg, NCIX, or Tiger Direct for me.


Maybe you could walk it? or cycle there? Wont take too long...

just kidding.


----------



## Zt1tan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csjames*
> 
> May the courier gods bless you with a hasty delivery!


Ty kind sir. Same to all!


----------



## csjames

I don't even know what i will do when my 4790k arrives, probably just stare at it. First chip i will have owned over £75


----------



## Pahani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Maybe you could walk it? or cycle there? Wont take too long...
> 
> just kidding.


I'll just Forrest Gump it!

"Life is like a box of CPUs......"


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csjames*
> 
> I don't even know what i will do when my 4790k arrives, probably just stare at it. First chip i will have owned over £75


Try contemplating thinking about ripping the lid off it when you want lower temps! Haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pahani*
> 
> I'll just Forrest Gump it!
> 
> "Life is like a box of CPUs......"


Haha nice that made me laugh out loud


----------



## Cooknn

Was speaking with tech support at Corsair today to verify that my H60 pump wasn't going to blow up. It's reported as 4600 rpm's, but is actually only half of that. Asked the support rep if he was excited for the 4790k. He told me he is purposefully *not* reading anything about it so he won't spend any more money. Heh. I suspect he has a significant other that watches the finances


----------



## $ilent

Added myself to the club twice, for the G3258 too ha.

Also folks, I know I posted on the first page you can edit your submissions, but I will just edit them myself as and when you post in here, so make sure you report back in here once your shiney new cpus arrive!


----------



## rpjkw11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csjames*
> 
> I don't even know what i will do when my 4790k arrives, probably just stare at it. First chip i will have owned over £75


Do what I've done with my white Primo for the past month: Just look, admire, SIGH, and wish other components would finally arrive/become available.


----------



## Phuuz

Decided to order one for 294 euros (4790K), delivery date is unknown for now







the wait begins.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phuuz*
> 
> Decided to order one for 294 euros (4790K), delivery date is unknown for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wait begins.


i bet you're dutch


----------



## fateswarm

The delivery date is consistency around the 25th around europe. It's the 25th in America. It's pretty much the 25th for everyone it seems.

Add the delay of delivery, Mid-Year was spot on, the initial official announcement months ago.

July 2.


----------



## Stay Puft

Amazons says the 4790K will ship on the 20th


----------



## navynuke499

quite impressed by these. a 4790k at 5.5GHz on water at computex is great. almost makes me rethink my x79 purchase.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Amazons says the 4790K will ship on the 20th


I've seen as early as the 6th (tomorrow) and the 20th and others. The 24th-25th seems a more consistent convergence. It's not certain but I doubt we have a couple of smarties getting everything too early without an indication of a special relationship with Intel.


----------



## csjames

Pretty sure the first person to get a 4790k on this forum deserves a prize


----------



## Phuuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> i bet you're dutch


Yep! I am







Most other websites are above € 300 (4Launch and Salland) prices are varying a lot here!


----------



## johnvosh

Just pre-ordered a Pentium G3258 anniversary edition from Tiger Direct! Couldn't get it pre-ordered at Memory Express or even newegg.ca. Now I just have to get a Z97 motherboard!


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> Just pre-ordered a Pentium G3258 anniversary edition from Tiger Direct! Couldn't get it pre-ordered at Memory Express or even newegg.ca. Now I just have to get a Z97 motherboard!


That's the route I'm going too. To me it's a far more interesting chip than DC.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> That's the route I'm going too. To me it's a far more interesting chip than DC.


Same







! Can't resist overclocking that unlocked Pentium!

I'm still trying to figure out if it's worth going for z97 or just buying a z87 board. Gigabyte Gaming 5 looks nice for the price, then Asrock has some nice stuff like the Z97M OC. ~______~


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Can't resist overclocking that unlocked Pentium!
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out if it's worth going for z97 or just buying a z87 board. Gigabyte Gaming 5 looks nice for the price, then Asrock has some nice stuff like the Z97M OC. ~______~


Asrock matx for me. Z97 pro4 m or the formula m.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Can't resist overclocking that unlocked Pentium!
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out if it's worth going for z97 or just buying a z87 board. Gigabyte Gaming 5 looks nice for the price, then Asrock has some nice stuff like the Z97M OC. ~______~


No brainer. Go with Z97 if you are new to Haswell. You will get longer support with the Z97 and these new chips. Once they update the BIOS for DC on the Z87 boards, there won't be many updates after that, if any. The Z97 offer newer features and peripheral support as well, and, you can plop a Broadwell in it later.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Asrock matx for me. Z97 pro4 m or the formula m.


Hmmm. For $30 more I think between those 2, the formula would be my choice. It is a dual core after all, I don't think we need that many phases for it. The ASRock Z97E-ITX looks nice as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> No brainer. Go with Z97 if you are new to Haswell. You will get longer support with the Z97 and these new chips. Once they update the BIOS for DC on the Z87 boards, there won't be many updates after that, if any. The Z97 offer newer features and peripheral support as well, and, you can plop a Broadwell in it later.


True, it does offer the m.2 which sort of interests me in the future. I kinda hate the idea that it can support future chips, unless of course they release another dual core unlocked with hyperthreading


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Added myself to the club twice, for the G3258 too ha.
> 
> Also folks, I know I posted on the first page you can edit your submissions, but I will just edit them myself as and when you post in here, so make sure you report back in here once your shiney new cpus arrive!


Can I join too? I am planning to get a mobo and the 4790k by september XD


----------



## white

Sad panda .... Not expecting this in AUS for about 5-6 weeks according to one of the stores ...... Off to get a loan CPU


----------



## fateswarm

I have received confirmation the Z87M Formula old BIOS from 2013 was not modified when it run i7-4790K.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Can I be a part of the club now?


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Can I be a part of the club now?


What test was used for those load temperatures?


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> What test was used for those load temperatures?


LINX


----------



## Cooknn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> No brainer. Go with Z97 if you are new to Haswell. You will get longer support with the Z97 and these new chips. Once they update the BIOS for DC on the Z87 boards, there won't be many updates after that, if any. The Z97 offer newer features and peripheral support as well, and, you can plop a Broadwell in it later.


I thought Broadwell was going to be soldered to the mobo...


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cooknn*
> 
> I thought Broadwell was going to be soldered to the mobo...


Old rumor. Never made sense. Latest leaks show it released on May/June 2015 (2014 for mobile).


----------



## cephelix

Been following this threas since it started and would definitely like to upgrade to DC from my i5 [email protected] Just undecided if i should get the 4690k or the 4790k...
Will mainly be used for gaming(ac4,watch dogs,sleeping dogs etc) and photoshop/illustrator. Anyone can help?thanks


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Been following this threas since it started and would definitely like to upgrade to DC from my i5 [email protected] Just undecided if i should get the 4690k or the 4790k...
> Will mainly be used for gaming(ac4,watch dogs,sleeping dogs etc) and photoshop/illustrator. Anyone can help?thanks


I'd personally go with the 4790K for future proofing considering more and more games are utilizing multiple threads.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Been following this threas since it started and would definitely like to upgrade to DC from my i5 [email protected] Just undecided if i should get the 4690k or the 4790k...
> Will mainly be used for gaming(ac4,watch dogs,sleeping dogs etc) and photoshop/illustrator. Anyone can help?thanks


Man, if you can spare the extra cost do the i7. Some games don't use it, but some do, and some will, and in all likelihood you'll need other stuff on the PC too. Many i5 users think i7 is nothing, but it's a boost.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> I'd personally go with the 4790K for future proofing considering more and more games are utilizing multiple threads.


That's what I read as well. and if my current i5 can last me 4yrs and still be fast, then the i7 should be longer i suppose.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Man, if you can spare the extra cost do the i7. Some games don't use it, but some do, and some will, and in all likelihood you'll need other stuff on the PC too. Many i5 users think i7 is nothing, but it's a boost.


Thinking of pairing it up with an MSI Gaming 9..Going by the price of a 4770K as the 4790K prices have not been released yet and it shouldn't be much more expensive if at all, it'll cost me SGD 855, about USD 680.

The consensus i get has always been that the HT would actually affect frame rates but not sure whether it still holds true now. Been out of the game for quite a while until recently when the upgrade itch hit me.


----------



## EinZerstorer

seems like dc is more " buy our new stuff " and less " this is actually better "

4 year old cpu's at 5.ghz keep up..

why waste the $???


----------



## warr10r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> Just pre-ordered a Pentium G3258 anniversary edition from Tiger Direct! Couldn't get it pre-ordered at Memory Express or even newegg.ca. Now I just have to get a Z97 motherboard!


Please, please overclock the snot out of it! It would be wicked if this little chip could be overclocked to 6GHz on air...


----------



## incog

Quick question, unrelated to Devil's canyon but still somewhat relevant. Can the i5 4690 be put on a B85 or H81 board? Does doing so require a BIOS update?


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> I'd personally go with the 4790K for future proofing considering more and more games are utilizing multiple threads.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Man, if you can spare the extra cost do the i7. Some games don't use it, but some do, and some will, and in all likelihood you'll need other stuff on the PC too. Many i5 users think i7 is nothing, but it's a boost.


People have been saying it for years, as old as back to the Pentium 4 HT days. Devs has been relishing about it for eons.

Half way into 2014, where are we at? PC ports with inconsistent optimizations that ranges from decent to terrible. Sorry but games will continue to be built for the masses and the masses simply aren't on an i7.
Not picking either i5 or i7 side here, but a short look back into history and you'll see how little HT actually matters _in games_.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> People have been saying it for years, as old as back to the Pentium 4 HT days. Devs has been relishing about it for eons.
> 
> Half way into 2014, where are we at? PC ports with inconsistent optimizations that ranges from decent to terrible. Sorry but games will continue to be built for the masses and the masses simply aren't on an i7.
> Not picking either i5 or i7 side here, but a short look back into history and you'll see how little HT actually matters _in games_.


The problem is that programmers, just like everyone else, do their job to make a living... not to please everyone. As long as their boss is happy, that's all that matters. The bosses don't want to spend money on PC because chances are, people will be suckers and buy their games anyway. Programming time is money, so they cut time from the PC port.

Even if the bosses approve a proper PC port, most programmers in the gaming industry likely don't have the skill to utilize a magnitude of threads (it is very difficult, I'm not trying to make it sound otherwise).


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> Can I join too? I am planning to get a mobo and the 4790k by september XD


Sure, anyone who is actually going to buy a DC cpu can join!

You just need to use the "signup link" in the first page and fill out your details.


----------



## Pahani

Just preordered 4790K from Tiger Direct.....$10 off coupon code until tomorrow pushes the price down to $339







Plus a free T-shirt!

However......

The confirmation E-mail after my order was placed estimates a Sept 21st shipping date o.0

That can't be right, I think they're just covering their butts based on those Sept release rumors that were going around.


----------



## csjames

This baby just arrived in the post


----------



## sdmf74

Nice!


----------



## Phuuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csjames*
> 
> This baby just arrived in the post


Highfive!







got it as well. Performs like a champ on my 4770K atm! amazing looking motherboard and features for the price as it's technically the same as a MPOWER MAX besides the wifi crap and without the hideous fittings on the heatsink.


----------



## Onyxian

Going to need some help on choosing a motherboard when the time comes. Was thinking a Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H (Maybe BK) but I kind of want a blue colored Mobo to match the Vapor-X R9 290 I'm thinking of getting so then maybe an Asrock Extreme 6. I don't know, not the place to do this though.


----------



## csjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phuuz*
> 
> Highfive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got it as well. Performs like a champ on my 4770K atm! amazing looking motherboard and features for the price as it's technically the same as a MPOWER MAX besides the wifi crap and without the hideous fittings on the heatsink.


Glad to hear its a good board, MSI really shot themselves in the foot with these stupid water cooling fittings. The fan control and BIOS look so good


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be a part of the club now?


Since your 4790k reported way less power usage (18 watts at load), can i ask for vcore under load for both, with temperature stat also?

You say at stock, but however there are stock chips for 4770k's ranging from below 1.00v, to above 1.2v. That alone is a ~44% increase in power consumption from the cpu core, and it can change temps by like 20c. If you're not manually setting the same voltage, it's important to know what voltages both chips are actually using.

Also, is this Linx with avx1 (old) or avx2? You can tell by the gflops range - i've hit 208 @4ghz using ~6144 RAM(?) but i hear you can be stuck in the 150-170 range, with way less cpu power consumption and heat, if you have slow RAM and it can't keep up. Avx1 linpack won't approach 200. If you have a really low number, like 60, it just means that avx is not compatible in OS, people often have windows 7 without service pack 1 destroying their performance.

The Cinebench score seems low, considering i got 952 @4.6ghz, but if we assume the chip is at 4.2ghz (4-core load) then that means my run was only ~3.85% faster, clock for clock. That much can be accounted for in stuff like my system being cleaner, having faster RAM etc.


----------



## FuryDharok

So from what I understand, Devil's Canyon is still 4th gen Haswell, right?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuryDharok*
> 
> So from what I understand, Devil's Canyon is still 4th gen Haswell, right?


Correct.

4th gen. refresh.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuryDharok*
> 
> So from what I understand, Devil's Canyon is still 4th gen Haswell, right?


I believe 4th gen Intel Core CPU's. I know you have Sandy Bridge, Ivy Bridge, Haswell and Haswell refresh.


----------



## fateswarm

People trash game programmers too easily. They should first learn the ins and outs of basic multithreaded programming. It's extremely easy to make it fast on non-interactive applications like encoding, when it gets to interactive applications like games there is an enormous tax in performance because you must sync variables between threads *very* often.


----------



## bubbleawsome

Yes, we had nehalem then sandy then ivy then Haswell, then Haswell refresh. Refresh of 4th gen.


----------



## TheHunter

In EU its set @ 23.6.2014 [Boxed version]

http://compare.eu/intel-core-i7-4790k-bx80646i74790k-a1119923.html

17.6.2014 [Boxed no cooler]
http://compare.eu/intel-core-i7-4790k-bx80646i74790k-a1119923.html

23 - 27.6.2014 [Tray]
http://compare.eu/intel-core-i7-4790k-cm8064601560016-a1119924.html


----------



## kahboom

Just ordered i7 4790k off tiger direct for the free shirt, then ordered a MSI Z97 Gaming 9 mobo. Used promo code masterpass10 on newegg and got $20.00 discount. Was going to do separate transactions to try and get the discount twice but since the CPU has a 5.00 coupon they send to you, you can't use the $20.00 discount. Tiger direct doesn't have many z97 gaming boards either but it worked out to be a better deal getting them separate places. Tiger direct had to use the $10.00 off code to get for 339.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Just ordered i7 4790k off tiger direct for the free shirt, then ordered a MSI Z97 Gaming 9 mobo. Used promo code masterpass10 on newegg and got $20.00 discount. Was going to do separate transactions to try and get the discount twice but since the CPU has a 5.00 coupon they send to you, you can't use the $20.00 discount. Tiger direct doesn't have many z97 gaming boards either but it worked out to be a better deal getting them separate places. Tiger direct had to use the $10.00 off code to get for 339.


looking at that exact combo.....but will probably be purchasing in aug- sept...do let us, and by us i mean me, updated on how the gaming 9 performs....


----------



## $ilent

Im still undecided on what board to buy...I would buy a Z87 but im not totally convinced. I bet I buy one and then it doesnt work...still I have the pentium on the way to update the bios, but thats still a pain to have to do.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Im still undecided on what board to buy...I would buy a Z87 but im not totally convinced. I bet I buy one and then it doesnt work...still I have the pentium on the way to update the bios, but thats still a pain to have to do.


It's a pain but at least you have a solution. Providing the Z87 you choose will be 100% DC compatible.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> It's a pain but at least you have a solution. Providing the Z87 you choose will be 100% DC compatible.


I should already know this (being Intel editor) but I need to research the Z97 boards to see what difference I will be getting between a cheapish board and one of the more expensive boards like the SOC Force.


----------



## DANZAS4321

I will be buying an i5 4690k, maximum VII Ranger and some new thermal paste ( Any recommendations?) when the 4690K releases


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> I will be buying an i5 4690k, maximum VII Ranger and some new thermal paste ( Any recommendations?) when the 4690K releases


I prefer IC Diamond


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I prefer IC Diamond


Don't use that for 24/7 if you are planning to buy a AIO watercooler with copper heatsink.
Nasty things have happend with copper cooling surfaces of AIO watercoolers. The IC diamond simply corrodes it away.

I will try find some more info and pictures.

Edit 1: Found it:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411528/avoid-ic-diamond-thermal-paste
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/techpowerup-official-ic-diamond-test.170121/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/techpowerup-official-ic-diamond-test.170121/page-32#post-2944231

Edit 2: It can do nasty damage: http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide/50#post_18308832
Caused by the lil pieces if the diamond inside the paste.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I prefer IC Diamond


Would something like arctic cooling MX-4 do well? im a newb when it comes to paste on my AMd now i have the stock cooler master stuff


----------



## burticus

56 pages and these things aren't even released to the public yet. Yikes. This thread is going to be massive.


----------



## fateswarm

^ Most supplier info appears to converge for the 23rd-25th. We will likely get bored talking about it. A period of a few days will pass with no news.

Though, we may start getting a lot of reviews.

Or leaks of retail chips.


----------



## FuryDharok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Would something like arctic cooling MX-4 do well? im a newb when it comes to paste on my AMd now i have the stock cooler master stuff


Yes AC MX-4 is very good, it's actually one of the best around. I have it, it's amazing.


----------



## Weber

I prefer Tuniq TX-4 so far....


----------



## $ilent

My fav paste for air cooling was prolimatech pk nano, in using gelid gc extreme on my watercool setup and getting great results with that too.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> The problem is that programmers, just like everyone else, do their job to make a living... not to please everyone. As long as their boss is happy, that's all that matters. The bosses don't want to spend money on PC because chances are, people will be suckers and buy their games anyway. Programming time is money, so they cut time from the PC port.
> 
> Even if the bosses approve a proper PC port, most programmers in the gaming industry likely don't have the skill to utilize a magnitude of threads (it is very difficult, I'm not trying to make it sound otherwise).


And... thus, my point stands. Hyper Threading matters little in games, still.


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> My fav paste for air cooling was prolimatech pk nano, in using gelid gc extreme on my watercool setup and getting great results with that too.


How is that GC when you apply it, is it hard to spread or did you let cpu cooler spread?

Im using Noctua Nt-h1 and so far so good. I noticed ShinEtsu x23 pre-applied on H90 was a little better though..


----------



## iluvkfc

I will surely buy the 4790k to replace my 2500k 4.7 GHz if a majority of them can do 5.0 GHz on good air cooling (I have NH-D14 that I plan to re-use). If not then I will see what Haswell-E brings to the table.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> How is that GC when you apply it, is it hard to spread or did you let cpu cooler spread?
> 
> Im using Noctua Nt-h1 and so far so good. I noticed ShinEtsu x23 pre-applied on H90 was a little better though..


Super easy, its just like normal paste such as artic silver. Just a small pea size blob, then let the heatsink/cpu block spread it over time.

Im not sure if I just got a good application, lucky or its a combination of decent IHS TIM on top coupled with cool labs on the die, but I get really good temps on my 3770k (1.27v/4.7ghz at idle):


----------



## CrazyNikel

Cant wait for DC, gonna be my upgrade path after so many years!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel*
> 
> Cant wait for DC, gonna be my upgrade path after so many years!


Dont forget to join the club!


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel*
> 
> Cant wait for DC, gonna be my upgrade path after so many years!


I'm in the same boat! except it'll be an even bigger upgrade for me - going from an i5 750 (no HT) and a 5850 to an i7 4790k and a GTX 770!


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Here is my 4790K 4.8Ghz benches.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Here is my 4790K 4.8Ghz benches.


Good review nav! Thanks for posting.

Does putting a fan on the CPU block do much? I've never done that before.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Good review nav! Thanks for posting.
> 
> Does putting a fan on the CPU block do much? I've never done that before.


Keeps the VRMs cool


----------



## lilchronic

1.37v for 4.8Ghz is still better then all 7 4770k's ive had. lol


----------



## Vaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> I'm in the same boat! except it'll be an even bigger upgrade for me - going from an i5 750 (no HT) and a 5850 to an i7 4790k and a GTX 770!


All those little players... e6600 here


----------



## mgrande465

Would the 4790 (Not the K model) Count as DC?


----------



## Vaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrande465*
> 
> Would the 4790 (Not the K model) Count as DC?


Nope, it's haswell refresh not DC.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaux*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mgrande465*
> 
> Would the 4790 (Not the K model) Count as DC?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's haswell refresh not DC.
Click to expand...

DC is Haswell refresh so the 4790 is a DC chip, might be wrong here actually








http://wccftech.com/intel-haswell-refresh-processors-codenamed-devils-canyon-launching-mid-2014-unlocked-design-improved-tim/

Fome the aticle
Quote:


> Intel seems to finally be fixing this issue once and for all with their upcoming Haswell Refresh processors. The K-Series Haswell Refresh processors in specific are codenamed Devil's Canyon.


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> DC is Haswell refresh so the 4790 is a DC chip
> http://wccftech.com/intel-haswell-refresh-processors-codenamed-devils-canyon-launching-mid-2014-unlocked-design-improved-tim/


except it isn't and contains none of the features of the DC chips, and was released prior to the Devil's Canyon launch on the 3rd.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> DC is Haswell refresh so the 4790 is a DC chip


I'm not sure what's the name of this fallacy but I'm sure it has a fancy name.


----------



## stubass

Yeah i fixed my post


----------



## cephelix

Nice update to the oc there nav...hopefully the rest of the chips can do 4.8ghz.still kind of a shame though,i know it may not be worth much but my i5 760 overclocked to [email protected]
Still kind of excited to see more oc reviews of the 4790k


----------



## Blackspots

As for me, I'd be going from an Ivy Bridge Celeron G1610 (1155) to Haswell Refresh G1840 to the 4790K in August.


----------



## Vaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> DC is Haswell refresh so the 4790 is a DC chip, might be wrong here actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wccftech.com/intel-haswell-refresh-processors-codenamed-devils-canyon-launching-mid-2014-unlocked-design-improved-tim/
> 
> Fome the aticle


I don't remember intel calling the DC "haswell refresh"

Haswell refresh is just a refresh of the haswell lineup like the name say, that's only consist at new haswell CPU with +100mhz

On the other hand, DC is an evolution of the haswell K processor, same die but with a new TIM.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> My fav paste for air cooling was prolimatech pk nano, in using gelid gc extreme on my watercool setup and getting great results with that too.


Hey $ilent, i love gelid gc extreme and now the only paste i use.. I buy the 10g Tubs and with the applicator I make a nice sized blob in the middle and never had a problem with TIM application... on my 3rd tub now and obviosly since i am going to bench under Ln2 gelid gc extreme (or creamique) ae the pastes of choice. Well there might be some othes that dont freeze i havern't heard off!

Anyway love it even on my air coolers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> except it isn't and contains none of the features of the DC chips, and was released prior to the Devil's Canyon launch on the 3rd.


True yeah








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I'm not sure what's the name of this fallacy but I'm sure it has a fancy name.


The fallacy is called "cant read for *"








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaux*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> DC is Haswell refresh so the 4790 is a DC chip, might be wrong here actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://wccftech.com/intel-haswell-refresh-processors-codenamed-devils-canyon-launching-mid-2014-unlocked-design-improved-tim/
> 
> Fome the aticle
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember intel calling the DC "haswell refresh"
> 
> Haswell refresh is just a refresh of the haswell lineup like the name say, that's only consist at new haswell CPU with +100mhz
> 
> On the other hand, DC is an evolution of the haswell K processor, same die but with a new TIM.
Click to expand...

I always thought DC was still just a haswell refresh.. hmmm


----------



## OCguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Keeps the VRMs cool


Thanks for the data on DC!

A couple (respectful) issues I see with your brief review, that open the door to possible misjudgment: Normally not such a big deal, but since this is the only non-compensated information that is this detailed currently, the spotlight is a little brighter than if there were 100 reviews posted today.









1. Changing the cooling solution between stock and OC measurements - This prevents an apple to apples comparison of the temperatures as the clock speeds and Vcore increase, as well as power consumption. By nature, a superior cooling solution is going to result in lower temps, which lowers power draw as well.

2. Due to Haswell needing more massaging than say Wolfdale as fare as tuning voltages efficiently, some more information is needed about what setup you used, BIOS options, RAM, stock voltages, etc. You had both chips running @ 4.4ghz at 1.25v, but that seems like a coincidence that they would both need to be at that exact number for the same speed. There are screenshots of 4970k @ 4.4ghz in the 1.1x vcore range, and 1.25 is most likely the max VID, isnt it?

Thanks again for the data, it is much appreciated. I am just being a nitpicker because frankly there is a DC info vacuum, and this is all we have, not because I am trying to be nasty.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCguy*
> 
> Thanks for the data on DC!
> 
> A couple (respectful) issues I see with your brief review, that open the door to possible misjudgment: Normally not such a big deal, but since this is the only non-compensated information that is this detailed currently, the spotlight is a little brighter than if there were 100 reviews posted today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Changing the cooling solution between stock and OC measurements - This prevents an apple to apples comparison of the temperatures as the clock speeds and Vcore increase, as well as power consumption. By nature, a superior cooling solution is going to result in lower temps, which lowers power draw as well.
> 
> 2. Due to Haswell needing more massaging than say Wolfdale as fare as tuning voltages efficiently, some more information is needed about what setup you used, BIOS options, RAM, stock voltages, etc. You had both chips running @ 4.4ghz at 1.25v, but that seems like a coincidence that they would both need to be at that exact number for the same speed. There are screenshots of 4970k @ 4.4ghz in the 1.1x vcore range, and 1.25 is most likely the max VID, isnt it?
> 
> Thanks again for the data, it is much appreciated. I am just being a nitpicker because frankly there is a DC info vacuum, and this is all we have, not because I am trying to be nasty.


A lot of DC screenshots are running without load applied, or with four core load, which results in ~4.2ghz turbo, not 4.4


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCguy*
> 
> Thanks for the data on DC!
> 
> A couple (respectful) issues I see with your brief review, that open the door to possible misjudgment: Normally not such a big deal, but since this is the only non-compensated information that is this detailed currently, the spotlight is a little brighter than if there were 100 reviews posted today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Changing the cooling solution between stock and OC measurements - This prevents an apple to apples comparison of the temperatures as the clock speeds and Vcore increase, as well as power consumption. By nature, a superior cooling solution is going to result in lower temps, which lowers power draw as well.
> 
> 2. Due to Haswell needing more massaging than say Wolfdale as fare as tuning voltages efficiently, some more information is needed about what setup you used, BIOS options, RAM, stock voltages, etc. You had both chips running @ 4.4ghz at 1.25v, but that seems like a coincidence that they would both need to be at that exact number for the same speed. There are screenshots of 4970k @ 4.4ghz in the 1.1x vcore range, and 1.25 is most likely the max VID, isnt it?
> 
> Thanks again for the data, it is much appreciated. I am just being a nitpicker because frankly there is a DC info vacuum, and this is all we have, not because I am trying to be nasty.


Ill try and get you those numbers. As far as bot hat 4.4 Ghz, the 4790K could definitely run it at better efficiency settings but people were asking how it would run with the SAME EXACT settings. That's why it looks like that.


----------



## SonDa5

My free Devils Canyon T Shirt has shipped from Tiger Direct! Hope 4790k is soon to follow!!


----------



## rocktober

I was thinking it would be fun to put the G3258 in an HTPC, but the cost of z87/z97 would make it a stupid idea from a value standpoint (i3 and h81/h91 would be cheaper and faster)... Then I saw these new anniversary boards from Asrock. I haven't seen anything about these mentioned here so I thought I would share.

http://www.techpowerup.com/201662/asrock-celebrates-intel-pentium-anniversary-with-special-motherboards.html


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaux*
> 
> I don't remember intel calling the DC "haswell refresh"
> 
> Haswell refresh is just a refresh of the haswell lineup like the name say, that's only consist at new haswell CPU with +100mhz
> 
> On the other hand, DC is an evolution of the haswell K processor, same die but with a new TIM.


Same thing.

Haswell refresh + better TIM = Devil's Canyon


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

Ok my i7-4790k is on pre order just got to sit back and wait







I was unlucky with my 4770 so please Intel gods give me a good chip this time


----------



## white

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onyxian*
> 
> Going to need some help on choosing a motherboard when the time comes. Was thinking a Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H (Maybe BK) but I kind of want a blue colored Mobo to match the Vapor-X R9 290 I'm thinking of getting so then maybe an Asrock Extreme 6. I don't know, not the place to do this though.


i have had the MOBO running for 24 hours and i am using a i5 4670k and it is a beautiful little board the features seem really nice and the software is easy to use


----------



## Pahani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> My free Devils Canyon T Shirt has shipped from Tiger Direct! Hope 4790k is soon to follow!!


Mine did too! Wondering if they're clearing out miscellaneous old stock LOL......mine is a Planetside 2 shirt, which did you get?


----------



## johnvosh

Well, apparently my Pentium G3258 is on back order from Tigerdirect and I Newegg and Memoryexpress isn't carrying it for some reason.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Same thing.
> 
> Haswell refresh + better TIM = Devil's Canyon


and just to add DC is supposed to be binned as well. With Haswell some were getting 4.7 to 4.8, avg 4.5 per that thread, and some only 4.3 ish stable. Hopefully with non-k refresh coming first, it was to allow time to screen better overclockers for DC and releasing those not making cut as non-k. Wish intel did this all the time.

But if thats the case, makes me wonder if mainly what we will see is just higher end of haswell overclocks, ie and not see many doing 5 as many are hoping (and would like myself







), but time will tell.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> Well, apparently my Pentium G3258 is on back order from Tigerdirect and I Newegg and Memoryexpress isn't carrying it for some reason.


Everyone be wanting those free planetside 2 shirts yo.









Mines on it's way for whatever reason lol, guess they'd rather get rid of those shirts now then wait till the chips ship.


----------



## OCguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I always thought DC was still just a haswell refresh.. hmmm


"Refresh" could technically mean anything, but in the conventional Intel SKU world, DC is substantially different than a standard refresh.

Comparison pictures show actual die alterations, which makes sense. TIM alone cant explain the gains, but we need more data to determine just how far they go.


----------



## cephelix

i'm still on the edge of my seat waiting for reviews to come out......
a noob question, overclocking DC would be exactly the same as the 4670k and 4770k right?
really don't mind not hitting 5ghz at this point...anything would be an upgrade from my current cpu


----------



## fateswarm

There appears to be a global release date for all three unlocked chips. The 23rd or 25th of June. Those shops that report much earlier dates are probably lying for shills.


----------



## iatacs19

Devil's Canyon has more capacitors in the underside as well as the improved TIM. It is now an 88W part vs. 84W for 4770k.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> There appears to be a global release date for all three unlocked chips. The 23rd or 25th of June. Those shops that report much earlier dates are probably lying for shills.


that's what i thought as well.....still, can't wait....hopefully the guy i go to for computer parts can get me a nice discount compared to physical shops over here....


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Devil's Canyon has more capacitors in the underside as well as the improved TIM. It is now an 88W part vs. 84W for 4770k.


i7 4770k 3.5Ghz vs i7 4790k 4.0Ghz for only 4watt difference seems like a major win for intel.


----------



## fateswarm

It's not 4W difference. The spec's TDP is a crude approximation. I believe it's the max possible power draw on stock clocks, abstractly made for motherboard/PSU use, or something of that sort.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> i'm still on the edge of my seat waiting for reviews to come out......
> a noob question, overclocking DC would be exactly the same as the 4670k and 4770k right?
> really don't mind not hitting 5ghz at this point...anything would be an upgrade from my current cpu


As far as procedures go, pretty much the same.

Do you really need an upgrade from your 760? I'd say wait until Broadway in your case, to be honest.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> As far as procedures go, pretty much the same.
> 
> Do you really need an upgrade from your 760? I'd say wait until *Broadway* in your case, to be honest.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> As far as procedures go, pretty much the same.
> 
> Do you really need an upgrade from your 760? I'd say wait until Broadway in your case, to be honest.


damn, you may actually be right......but the itch needs to be scratched....either way, i'm waiting for proper user review bla bla bla before making any purchase so i'm not committed to it yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*


LOL


----------



## rpjkw11

Out! Out! Damned itch! Or something to that effect. There are itches and then there are ITCHES. Computer itches seem to be the worst of all.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpjkw11*
> 
> Out! Out! Damned itch! Or something to that effect. There are itches and then there are ITCHES. Computer itches seem to be the worst of all.


i agree, that and my aquarium itch......and my diving itch........all these itches i scratch are leaving holes in my clothes...


----------



## TheHunter

^
btw its Broadwell :]

And you would want to wait for Skylake cpu LGA 1151 with Z170 chipset & DDR4








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skylake_%28microarchitecture%29
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Super easy, its just like normal paste such as artic silver. Just a small pea size blob, then let the heatsink/cpu block spread it over time.
> 
> Im not sure if I just got a good application, lucky or its a combination of decent IHS TIM on top coupled with cool labs on the die, but I get really good temps on my 3770k (1.27v/4.7ghz at idle):


Ok wasnt really sure is it safe or not







thanks,

I saw a video or review once, its kinda hard to spread - low viscosity and that you need to use that mini plastic brush.


----------



## lkramer

I reserved a Hyper-threaded Devil's Canyon (4790K) from the Micro Center in Mayfield Heights, Ohio and it ready for me to pick up now. But, unfortunately, I cannot go there today as I have other commitments, and tomorrow, I have to attend a wedding, so it will have to wait until Sunday.

I cannot wait to see if it will work in my current motherboard, the Z87X-UD3H. If not, I will change it to the ASUS Z97-Pro.

I am also looking forward to seeing how well it will overclock. In any case, I will post my results.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lkramer*
> 
> I reserved a Hyper-threaded Devil's Canyon (4790K) from the Micro Center in Mayfield Heights, Ohio and it ready for me to pick up now. But, unfortunately, I cannot go there today as I have other commitments, and tomorrow, I have to attend a wedding, so it will have to wait until Sunday.
> 
> I cannot wait to see if it will work in my current motherboard, the Z87X-UD3H. If not, I will change it to the ASUS Z97-Pro.
> 
> I am also looking forward to seeing how well it will overclock. In any case, I will post my results.


----------



## fateswarm

I did, didn't I?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lkramer*
> 
> ready for me to pick up now


That's hard to believe. The chip appears to be globally available only after the 20th or 25th. By the way, yes, try the Z87 because I have a strong suspicion it doesn't even need a BIOS upgrade, a Z87M OC Asrock, is already confirmed to work with i7-4790K without any upgrade or modding.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lkramer*
> 
> I reserved a Hyper-threaded Devil's Canyon (4790K) from the Micro Center in Mayfield Heights, Ohio and it ready for me to pick up now. But, unfortunately, I cannot go there today as I have other commitments, and tomorrow, I have to attend a wedding, so it will have to wait until Sunday.
> 
> I cannot wait to see if it will work in my current motherboard, the Z87X-UD3H. If not, I will change it to the ASUS Z97-Pro.
> 
> I am also looking forward to seeing how well it will overclock. In any case, I will post my results.


Really? I may try to do the same then. I'll see if there's truth to this.


----------



## robertparker

Unless it's a mistake on their website, it looks like the DC chips are showing to be available at the Dallas Microcenter.


----------



## lkramer

I received an e-mail from Micro Center, stating:
Quote:


> We're confirming that the items you reserved are secured for you and will be held until store closing on Monday, June 9th, 2014.


On Micro Center's website, it does say that they are in stock and the Mayfield Heights store has 10+ available.

My hopes are not high as I know the commercial availability is 20th (for NCIX) and 25th (for Newegg). But I have to go to Micro Center anywhere to return some stuff. And I will see if there was any truth to that reservation e-mail.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> a strong suspicion it doesn't even need a BIOS upgrade.


That is my suspicion too.


----------



## fateswarm

Quickly, run and get them all for the science. Before the muggles do.

(if it's true)


----------



## iRUSH

I'll reserve a Pentium today and see if I can pick one up tomorrow.


----------



## lkramer

I just spoke with one of the sales people at Micro Center over the phone in Mayfield Heights and they said the store does not have any physical inventory of the DC chips. But they have 50 available for pre-order (8 already reserved) and the chips will be arriving very soon.

So, I guess that e-mail which Micro Center sent me was in error.


----------



## fateswarm

lol... possibly a microcenter attempt to shill for preorders. As expected.


----------



## Tmfs

Showing 10+ in stock at both GA locations. If I knew 100% it would work with my Gigabyte z87 UD4H I would probably already be on my way to pick one up.

Edit: Never mind looks like my board already supports it according to http://processormatch.intel.com/Processors/CompatibleProcessors?componentName=GA-Z87X-UD4H


----------



## fateswarm

Better call to make sure it's not just for preorders like lkramer said.


----------



## lkramer

If the reservation e-mail was generated in error, I agree it is an attempt by Micro Center to generate more pre-order sales and I fell right into it. It will not be my first time getting "burned" by Micro Center.


----------



## Tmfs

Yeah I think you guys are correct.


----------



## jopale

The Intel website tells me that my Maximus VI formula (Z87) is compatible with Devil's Canyon...should I go for it? 4Ghz base clock is pretty significant considering Computex over clockers were able to get 5 GHz on air alone....


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I did, didn't I?
> That's hard to believe. The chip appears to be globally available only after the 20th or 25th. By the way, yes, try the Z87 because I have a strong suspicion it doesn't even need a BIOS upgrade, a Z87M OC Asrock, is already confirmed to work with i7-4790K without any upgrade or modding.


Some other guy in this thread said it needed a bios update to work on z87
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopale*
> 
> The Intel website tells me that my Maximus VI formula (Z87) is compatible with Devil's Canyon...should I go for it? 4Ghz base clock is pretty significant considering Computex over clockers were able to get 5 GHz on air alone....


Those processors are cherry picked though


----------



## lkramer

I called the Micro Center in Detroit/Madison Heights (about the same distance as the Mayfield Heights store) and the sales person also confirmed that they do not have any physical stock of the DC chips. They also told that it will not be released until July.

Edit: I think this is an attempt from Micro Center to generate more pre-orders and to get more "foot traffic" into their stores. And now, I admit that I was duped by it. At least, I did not drive over 450 km to find this out.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> Some other guy in this thread said it needed a bios update to work on z87


We have confirmation from a well respected OCN user it runs on an unmodified BIOS from 2013 on an ASRock Z87M OC. I could find the reference if you want.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> We have confirmation from a well respected OCN user it runs on an unmodified BIOS from 2013 on an ASRock Z87M OC. I could find the reference if you want.


Nah I don't care, getting a z97 anyway


----------



## fateswarm

Yeah, I'd like the option of Broadwell too. Even if it's possible the upgrade would be lackluster. But you never know.


----------



## Sand3853

After trying to figure out how I'm going to spend money I received for my bday and for the 10th anniversary contest, I think I'll be rejoining the blue team. I have enough to be able to get the i5 and a motherboard, and should be a nice little bump over my 8320







I'll be putting in my order in the next week.


----------



## fateswarm

This is not very important but I noticed this slide that I haven't seen on the forum before.



It shows an official confirmation of a June arrival.

Preorders showing July are probably delayed(?).


----------



## Asus11

ok just preordered..

woot



super cheap compared to everywhere else


----------



## zaodrze244

The Intel Core i7-4790K - Devil's Canyon Review and Overclocking



Wysłane z mojego Lenovo S5000-F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> The Intel Core i7-4790K - Devil's Canyon Review and Overclocking
> 
> Wysłane z mojego Lenovo S5000-F przy użyciu Tapatalka


 I was trying to help Ryan hit 4.8, sucks that his chip is a dud.


----------



## cephelix

now with this i'm back to being undecided on whether to upgrade to the 4790k or stick with my 760.....


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> I was trying to help Ryan hit 4.8, sucks that his chip is a dud.


most will be, 4.6 will be the average oc.

its more haswell idk why people are expecting miracles.

intel is competing with their selves from 4 years ago and losing


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> most will be, 4.6 will be the average oc.
> 
> its more haswell idk why people are expecting miracles.
> 
> intel is competing with their selves from 4 years ago and losing


They REALLY overhyped DC to the point where I think the avg Joe is expecting 5.0 Ghz. Let's see how this plays out.


----------



## EinZerstorer

the more I see the more worried I am, waiting for a larger sample of results ... then I'll decide, but so far it's mirroring haswell's performance very closely it seems.

I have a 2500k here at 5.0ghz but its starting to need more vcore to hold stability, this is captivating because it's time for me to upgrade!

Either a 3770k delid into my old system or a new chip / board,

the results you guys post when you receive yours will be my guide in which way to go!

good luck fellas:thumb:


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> ok just preordered..
> 
> woot
> 
> 
> 
> super cheap compared to everywhere else


Which shop?


----------



## fateswarm

Ryan's review is the most disappointing to date. The only promising thing was that he didn't seem very thorough in overclocking procedure. e.g. meticulously going through multipliers, adjusting voltage delta, etc.


----------



## Pahani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> most will be, 4.6 will be the average oc.
> 
> its more haswell idk why people are expecting miracles.
> 
> intel is competing with their selves from 4 years ago and losing


I've never overclocked before....

Frankly, I'll be quite satisfied with stock clocks for awhile......when I finally DO overclock, it'll be all gravy.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> I was trying to help Ryan hit 4.8, sucks that his chip is a dud.


Why on the DC chip is the Temp Delta so huge? i see core one at 84 degrees at 4.7Ghz and core 4 at 58. Thats ridiculous


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Which shop?


Looks like scan i think.


----------



## CrazyNikel

4.6 still beats the hell out of my 3.6 on first gen i series. Getting this chip, with the asus z97 hero+corsair h100=cant wait!

I cant even play world of tanks on medium settings anymore.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel*
> 
> 4.6 still beats the hell out of my 3.6 on first gen i series. Getting this chip, with the asus z97 hero+corsair h100=cant wait!


If I upgrade I also get a big upgrade. But I still worry this is a very suboptimal time period to upgrade. Broadwell may come out in the next 6-8 months and GPUs are also for an imminent release on 20nm.

A mildly 'positive' thing is that LGA Broadwell is rumored/leaked to go as far as May/June 2015.

Another 'positive' thought is that it seems they find it harder to shrink transistors nowadays.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel*
> 
> 4.6 still beats the hell out of my 3.6 on first gen i series. Getting this chip, with the asus z97 hero+corsair h100=cant wait!
> 
> I cant even play world of tanks on medium settings anymore.


3.6ghz is a weak overclock for a first gen I7


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Which shop?


scan


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> The Intel Core i7-4790K - Devil's Canyon Review and Overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z mojego Lenovo S5000-F przy użyciu Tapatalka


Have yet to see a positive review


----------



## flopper

5ghz OC has to be common or else why upgrade?
I wont.


----------



## Promisedpain

1.365v for 4.7GHz ? Kinda disappointing. Seems like even with Devil's Canyon it will all come down to luck. At least the temps are better, but that's what delid was made for.

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Processors/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-Devils-Canyon-Review-and-Overclocking/Overclocking-Experience


----------



## Maintenance Bot

I would think the extra capacitors on the back of the chip would allow a higher voltage threshold potential, but I guess its still to early to tell. I just hope Ryan had a ''lower chip'''.


----------



## vanja0mileski

At Computex Intel demonstrated a 4790k overclocked at 4.50 GHz on all cores with HT enabled with passive cooling only.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanja0mileski*
> 
> At Computex Intel demonstrated a 4790k overclocked at 4.50 GHz on all cores with HT enabled with passive cooling only.


Can I also cherry pick when I buy a cpu? No right then *** does it matter


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> scan


Yeah. Solid price but sadly they don't ship outside UK (and the price has already changed).


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> 5ghz OC has to be common or else why upgrade?


A more sane upgrade from an i5 is an i7, rather than looking at clocks first.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanja0mileski*
> 
> At Computex Intel demonstrated a 4790k overclocked at 4.50 GHz on all cores with HT enabled with passive cooling only.


Cherry picked chip right from the center of the wafer


----------



## Ponteral

Well, for me doesn't look good also. I'm thinking about upgrade, but my 4770k 4.7 Ghz stable at 1.275V, don't see reason for buying 4790k now...


----------



## Mochaultimate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> the more I see the more worried I am, waiting for a larger sample of results ... then I'll decide, but so far it's mirroring haswell's performance very closely it seems.


Devil's Canyon IS a Haswell... ...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## opt33

looks like temps (on one pcpaper review lined earlier) are better (not as good as delidded) but maybe half way between haswell and delidded haswell, but their sample maxed at 4.7, not unlike haswell.

but just sample of one so far.


----------



## dVeLoPe

been waiting to upgrade (on a 4ghz i5-760 first gen amazing chip can go up to 4.4ghz under water but its getting old)

was going to buy this and a z97 or even good z87 on sale for around 600$ to run with my GTX 680 but is this not the ''new'' line of cpus?

have been skipping the 7xx series in gfx cards aswell waiting for the next big thing so this chip is pretty much a better version of a 4770k?!?!?


----------



## Phuuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> been waiting to upgrade (on a 4ghz i5-760 first gen amazing chip can go up to 4.4ghz under water but its getting old)
> 
> was going to buy this and a z97 or even good z87 on sale for around 600$ to run with my GTX 680 but is this not the ''new'' line of cpus?
> 
> have been skipping the 7xx series in gfx cards aswell waiting for the next big thing so this chip is pretty much a better version of a 4770k?!?!?


Yea it's basically a "better version" of the 4770K with upgraded TIM (better temperatures) and some improvement(s) with the voltages to allow it to be more smoothly, but at the end of the day it's still a hit or miss overclock capability wise.


----------



## dVeLoPe

the wait continues for me then so when is this chips replacement coming?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> Well, for me doesn't look good also. I'm thinking about upgrade, but my 4770k 4.7 Ghz stable at 1.275V, don't see reason for buying 4790k now...


only 1.275v for 4.7 ??? push moaarr !!

mine is a sad thing after 4.5 ghz it need crazy voltages,just look the voltage jump.

4.1 @ 1.10v
4.2 @ 1.13v
4.3 @ 1.16v
4.4 @ 1.20v
4.5 @ 1.23v
4.6 @ 1.28v
4.7 @ 1.33v
4.7 @ 1.38v


----------



## dhenzjhen

Please add me

http://valid.canardpc.com/cjdgaz


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Please add me
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cjdgaz


I wish I also could get cherrypicked CPUs directly from Intel


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Please add me
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cjdgaz


Wayooo that is a awesome-o score!
ES power .. here I come with my retail i7-4770k @ 4.4 Ghz


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> I wish I also could get cherrypicked CPUs directly from Intel


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Wayooo that is a awesome-o score!
> ES power .. here I come with my retail i7-4770k @ 4.4 Ghz


You both realize thats on LN2 right?


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> You both realize thats on LN2 right?


Define LN2


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> Define LN2


Liquid Nitrogen.

DJ be all about dat Liquid!

Not a cherry picked cpu direct from Intel either, he cherry picked it himself


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> Define LN2


It's cold


----------



## Emu105

Microcenter has them released June 30th now.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> Define LN2
> 
> 
> 
> Liquid Nitrogen.
> 
> DJ be all about dat Liquid!
> 
> Not a cherry picked cpu direct from Intel either, he cherry picked it himself
Click to expand...

1 out of 5







oh and CB -121C and CBB -117C


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> Well, for me doesn't look good also. I'm thinking about upgrade, but my 4770k 4.7 Ghz stable at 1.275V, don't see reason for buying 4790k now...


That is an outstanding chip, no point going DC.


----------



## Ponteral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> only 1.275v for 4.7 ??? push moaarr !!
> 
> mine is a sad thing after 4.5 ghz it need crazy voltages,just look the voltage jump.
> 
> 4.1 @ 1.10v
> 4.2 @ 1.13v
> 4.3 @ 1.16v
> 4.4 @ 1.20v
> 4.5 @ 1.23v
> 4.6 @ 1.28v
> 4.7 @ 1.33v
> 4.7 @ 1.38v


I tried 4.8 GHz, but I don't have best cooler and temps were above 90°C. and voltage 1.350V. When I will try CLU, than I will push it..









Bud did SuperPI 32M 5 GHz 4c/4t 1.370V.
http://img24.eu/images/90216470712193888439.jpg

BTW: Know, it's off topic, but I'm selling my chip anyway.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Microcenter has them released June 30th now.


Quoted for truth per their site.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Microcenter has them released June 30th now.


However, NewEgg still has June 25th as the release date.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> However, NewEgg still has June 25th as the release date.


True, but MC originally had their release date set at July 4th. I suspect MC will change theirs again to match Neweggs once we get closer to the "release date".


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> i7 4770k 3.5Ghz vs i7 4790k 4.0Ghz for only 4watt difference seems like a major win for intel.


That's not the power consumption, that's the long-duration package power limit (yes package, for everything including the iGPU)

Volt for volt, watt for watt, they seem to run about the same.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> I was trying to help Ryan hit 4.8, sucks that his chip is a dud.


What would you expect? ~4.6ghz at 1.36vcore is normal right now. I mean it was hyped and all, but nobody ever said that these chips would clock better than Haswell, only that they would be cooler. They are cooler, pretty much by as much as i expected, but overall i'd still take a 4670k + delid over a 4690k. Good for new buyers, though.


----------



## nitrubbb

Suggest me a cpu into ASRock Z97 Pro 4. I'm leaving AMD behind for good. I don't really need a beefy CPU and don't care much for OCing.

Is i5-4690 non-k the best option? I don't want 2015 games to be bottlenecked by CPU before DX12 comes out though so under i5 is a no go I guess?


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> Suggest me a cpu into ASRock Z97 Pro 4. I'm leaving AMD behind for good. I don't really need a beefy CPU and don't care much for OCing.
> 
> Is i5-4690 non-k the best option? I don't want 2015 games to be bottlenecked by CPU before DX12 comes out though so under i5 is a no go I guess?


Since you have Z97 board get a 4690k. If you want non-k cpu you could get a ASRock H97 Pro4, $83.99 on Newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157511


----------



## nitrubbb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Since you have Z97 board get a 4690k. If you want non-k cpu you could get a ASRock H97 Pro4, $83.99 on Newegg.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157511


I don't really have that board yet, whats the difference between H and Z boards? Should I get H97 and 4690 non-K, the K version is not available yet where I live but 4690 is.


----------



## Marc79

With a Z97 you would be able to overclcock a K cpu, but since you want the non-k, there's no need for Z97 board. If you don't plan on getting a K cpu you can get an H97 board, since those are cheaper.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> I don't really have that board yet, whats the difference between H and Z boards? Should I get H97 and 4690 non-K, the K version is not available yet where I live but 4690 is.


Buy the Z and wait for the K. That could "future proof" you another year or so beyond a non overclockable setup.


----------



## nitrubbb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> With a Z97 you would be able to overclcock a K cpu, but since you want the non-k, there's no need for Z97 board. If you don't plan on getting a K cpu you can get an H97 board, since those are cheaper.


Thanks, H97 it is then.


----------



## The Source

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> Suggest me a cpu into ASRock Z97 Pro 4. I'm leaving AMD behind for good. I don't really need a beefy CPU and don't care much for OCing.
> 
> Is i5-4690 non-k the best option? I don't want 2015 games to be bottlenecked by CPU before DX12 comes out though so under i5 is a no go I guess?


Options as I see them. Almost no one tries to saves 20 bucks for the non K versions and overclocking is free performance. If you're scared of it, don't be.

- buy a 4690k and use it for a year. If not satisfied, sell it and get whatever fits the socket at the time. Resale value will still be good within the first year.

- spend quite a bit more on the 4790k, good cooling, and be done with it for 4 years. You won't need anything more powerful for this generation of games for one or two video cards..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> oh awesome, I shall get a dual-core for some light gaming until broadwell + z97 - yay
> 
> any suggestions for CPU? I basically only play trackmania 2 which doesn't require much.


lol, I saw this in another thread, yeah I don't think trackmania 3 will be much more demanding than 2 is.


----------



## nasrott

from what I"m reading my gig-oc-force z87 board should work on the devils canyon cpu right? Wasn't looking to buy a new board for m2 options.


----------



## $ilent

Front page spreadsheet updated!

Over 50 members!!!


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Front page spreadsheet updated!
> 
> Over 50 members!!!


I'd probably would have waited until after release and made a CPUZ screenshot mandatory. All you have on there now is potential owners (clutter) which doesn't make sense.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> I'd probably would have waited until after release and made a CPUZ screenshot mandatory. All you have on there now is potential owners (clutter) which doesn't make sense.


This isnt the Ivy Bridge Stable Club, its just a Devils Canyon Owners Club. I will update everyones submission once the chips are released and ask people to submit their proof once the cpus are out


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> This isnt the Ivy Bridge Stable Club, its just a Devils Canyon Owners Club. I will update everyones submission once the chips are released and ask people to submit their proof once the cpus are out


Is this the *owners* club, or the club of hopes and dreams? Sounds like twice the workload to me. I like my data kept nice and tidy for referencing.







Those researching the topic will also appreciate that.

I see what you're getting at. We shouldn't need a separate club for stable clock submissions.


----------



## csimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> This isnt the Ivy Bridge Stable Club, its just a Devils Canyon Owners Club. I will update everyones submission once the chips are released and ask people to submit their proof once the cpus are out


69 pages before the chip has arrived. Imagine once they start delivering.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> Is this the *owners* club, or the club of hopes and dreams? Sounds like twice the workload to me. I like my data kept nice and tidy for referencing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those researching the topic will also appreciate that.
> 
> I see what you're getting at. We shouldn't need a separate club for stable clock submissions.


Do you have a mild version of autism or ocd by any chance?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> Is this the *owners* club, or the club of hopes and dreams? Sounds like twice the workload to me. I like my data kept nice and tidy for referencing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those researching the topic will also appreciate that.
> 
> I see what you're getting at. We shouldn't need a separate club for stable clock submissions.


Id like to think its option A and B









I appreciate what your saying, people will start posting screenshots showing their CPU at x.x Ghz at x.x V, but then if might quickly become a stable club again, and I dont want to force people to run long prime95 runs to prove stability. I will just include cpu speeds and volts from members posts in here, much like the AMD R9 owners club, that shows overclocks but doesnt ask peole to benchmark it if they dont want to.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csimon*
> 
> 69 pages before the chip has arrived. Imagine once they start delivering.


I eagerly await the mountains of posts I will need to go through to update the spreadsheet. Thats why I applied to be Intel Editor


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> Do you have a mild version of autism or ocd by any chance?


No. But what everyone including myself hates when trying to research a topic is having to waste time sifting through mountains of useless, mislabeled, inconsequential information to find something useful. As in these 1000 page owners clubs threads with nothing useful in the OP. People end up cross posting to several threads making it a mess.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> No. But what everyone including myself hates when trying to research a topic is having to waste time sifting through mountains of useless, mislabeled, inconsequential information to find something useful. As in these 1000 page owners clubs threads with nothing useful in the OP. People end up cross posting to several threads making it a mess.


WHat useful information would you like to see included in the first post that would be of benefit to others? Do you mean like an overclocking guide or something else?

I am plannng on putting an OC guide together once DC is out.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> WHat useful information would you like to see included in the first post that would be of benefit to others? Do you mean like an overclocking guide or something else?
> 
> I am plannng on putting an OC guide together once DC is out.


I think what you have there is great. Maybe once DC is out, make a separate tab for verified owners so people don't have to scroll through hundreds of unconfirmed. Motherboard identification and ram speed/amount might be another category to add. People are also concerned with temps, so maybe include that under idle/load with approx ambient? This shouldn't be any different to OC than Haswell, right? Could probably just link to that guide.


----------



## $ilent

I dont mind adding another tab to the spreadsheet for verified submissions, but if and when everyone's submission is confirmed it will just be a duplicate tab then to the first one?

I am open to hear peoples thoughts on editing the questionaire to include things like temps, motherboard, ram if people would like that to be included. I will check in the next few weeks and see what everyone;s thoughts on that are. To be fair thast why I included the cpu by cooling tab, i.e if im running a corsair H100 you can easily go to the cooling tab and then check the handful of H100 owners submission links and check what their temps will be if people chose to post that in their verification post.

Id like to think the majority of owners will include that information, but I can edit it for sure. I just dont want to force people to post the information if they dont want to.


----------



## Blackspots

Ok, I won't actually buy my 4790K till about August or September, but in the mean time, I have a Celeron G1840. Now, is the voltage supposed to be at 1.76v? (Asus Maximus VII Gene)


----------



## Marc79

It's showing incorrect voltage, you'd fry the cpu with that voltage.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> It's showing incorrect voltage, you'd fry the cpu with that voltage.


I should probably boot back into the BIOS to make sure its not at that voltage. Note that I also set the RAM to run at 1866 (because that's the type of RAM I bought). Windows says its running at 1333, CPU-Z shows it running at 1866.


SiSoft Sandra shows 1.050v for "Core Voltage/CPU DC Line"


----------



## $ilent

If your cpu was really running at 1.76v your cpu cooler would have packed its bags and left.

But go into bios and see what cpu vcore is set to lol.


----------



## Onyxian

Well I don't think I'll be getting mine anytime soon. I could but I won't have it installed. If it for some reason goes on sale for cheaper somewhere before I am ready to make a bulk purchase I could take a picture of it with my username on a paper next to it.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> If your cpu was really running at 1.76v your cpu cooler would have packed its bags and left.
> 
> But go into bios and see what cpu vcore is set to lol.


LOL. Dunno if you saw my edit, but SiSoft Sandra shows 1.050v for the CPU.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> LOL. Dunno if you saw my edit, but SiSoft Sandra shows 1.050v for the CPU.


Good stuff!


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> No. But what everyone including myself hates when trying to research a topic is having to waste time sifting through mountains of useless, mislabeled, inconsequential information to find something useful. As in these 1000 page owners clubs threads with nothing useful in the OP. People end up cross posting to several threads making it a mess.


Not everyone as I don't hate that. I just went through 155 pages of the Phantom 820 thread yesterday and today to make myself familiar with the case and user experiences with it.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> Not everyone as I don't hate that. I just went through 155 pages of the Phantom 820 thread yesterday and today to make myself familiar with the case and user experiences with it.


Agreed. makes you know the ins and outs of the product....also provides more realistic reviews and any problems that may have popped up with extended usage. i find tht invaluable


----------



## phillyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Dont forget to sign up to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oof I dont fancy doing another watercool build any time soon, it was abit too stressful. Stuff like the second before you think your ready to go you realise your short 1 compression fitting, or like me you stupidly decide to screw the fittings in BY HAND, instead of using a coin from your wallet like the title suggests you do when its called "compression fitting - COIN FIT" ha-ha. Man they tore my hands to shreds, they dont look sharp at first but those fittings certainly are.


I started wearing a basic pair of work gloves (the $8 cut-resistant ones with rubber grips) when I work with watercooling fittings for that same reason. My fingertips would be way rubbed raw after working on a loop since the fittings are supposed to be finger-tight.

I've got a 4790k on pre-order from Newegg as well, with a G3420 holding me over until it arrives. I'm hoping for around 4.8 or so to make me happy







.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> Not everyone as I don't hate that. I just went through 155 pages of the Phantom 820 thread yesterday and today to make myself familiar with the case and user experiences with it.


People that work for a living and have other obligations don't have hours to spend sifting through hundreds of pages for every item they purchase.. Anyone living in the real world would understand this, it's not up for debate. I'm shocked to find someone with so much free time on a forum of this nature.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Good stuff!


Oh, 1.760V in the BIOS is "Initial CPU Input Voltage" in the VII Gene UEFI.


----------



## Airrick10

Subbed!


----------



## Descadent

ugh to upgrade from i7 2600k at 4.6 or not


----------



## cephelix

can u push ur cpu higher?


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> can u push ur cpu higher?


Me?


----------



## cephelix

not u nav....descadent...
should've quoted..my bad....are you doing any more tests on the 4790k?


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> not u nav....descadent...
> should've quoted..my bad....are you doing any more tests on the 4790k?


Yup! Going to up to 1.4v and try to hit 5 ghz.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Yup! Going to up to 1.4v and try to hit 5 ghz.


all the best of luck.cant wait to see the results


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> ugh to upgrade from i7 2600k at 4.6 or not


I would have 2600K as the last point to not upgrade yet before broadwell or maybe skylake if broadwell flops. A 2500K though may be a point of getting at least an i7. Or from any i5 for that matter.

But there's a lot of resistance form i5 users still thinking 'ht is just virtual empty threads'.

Dat buyer's remorse.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Guys have you seen the temp deltas in this review?

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Processors/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-Devils-Canyon-Review-and-Overclocking/Overclocking-Experience

26 degrees difference between core 1 and core 4 on this 4790k! Thats ridiculous!


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> 26 degrees difference between core 1 and core 4 on this 4790k! Thats ridiculous!


That may be wrong installation. Or IHS inclination. Or fixable with a delid.


----------



## carlhil2

Make sure that you guys get the Tuning Plan. if you ever sell your chip, you can give the buyer an option of old chip/new sealed chip...


----------



## fateswarm

Hah, look at the last slide. It's as if the cooling apparatus pressure is literally inclined via the cores and even the discrepancy between core 2 and 3 may be explained by the topology. I would definitely suspect a sitting issue or at worst something fixable with a delid.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Hah, look at the last slide. It's as if the cooling apparatus pressure is literally inclined via the cores and even the discrepancy between core 2 and 3 may be explained by the topology. I would definitely suspect a sitting issue or at worst something fixable with a delid.


But it shouldnt need to be de lidded......

EDIT: and from your previous comment what do you mean about look at the last slide?


----------



## fateswarm

It's more probable the cooler wasn't installed as best it could rather than being an IHS+thermal compound issue imo.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> It's more probable the cooler wasn't installed as best it could rather than being an IHS+thermal compound issue imo.


ah i see it now. still if that final core has good contact that amazing temperatures for 4.7Ghz at 1.36v


----------



## fateswarm

Come to think of it, unless there is impossibly good quality control, the IHS may not be seated that great, e.g. it may be 90% great but 10% of the die requiring cooling to be getting 40% less of it. I suspect most people took advantage of those discrepancies when they delidded rather than just avoiding the bad thermal compound (which was an additional problem). So a delid added not only a generally better thermal compound but also a better resit, and many chances to improve that resit with retesting, something the Intel quality control would find impossibly expensive to do.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> People that work for a living and have other obligations don't have hours to spend sifting through hundreds of pages for every item they purchase.. Anyone living in the real world would understand this, it's not up for debate. I'm shocked to find someone with so much free time on a forum of this nature.


So because he read through a cpu club that automatically makes him unemployed, otherwise how else could he have so much free time?

Sheesh...I do this all the time go through pages upon pages of stuff if its about something im really interested in. And I work too.


----------



## KoNLaR

Havent read through the entire thread here so will just ask if anyone who's gotten their cpu already have managed to clock to 5+ GHz with good temps and it being stable 24/7 ?


----------



## fateswarm

The product is unreleased. Only some very limited engineering samples appear to be out.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> can u push ur cpu higher?


no. requires to much power to be worth it pushing pass 4.6 on 2600k...last two generations of cpu's have hardly been an upgrade over the 2600k...this one prob won't be much different but starting at 4.0 is nice i suppose....dunno what i want to do


----------



## fateswarm

An LN2 overclocker at xtremesystems.org claimed
Quote:


> This chip is binned for review sample, it should be close to what you get from retail.
> With the new chip you get more Mhz on air and water but you can see the wall trying to reach the last few multilples on the top end.
> This chip is better than any retail 4770K that I have tested in the past year.
> 
> Two of the major changes help with getting all retail chips to 5ghz on air, The TIM and the added resistor packs on the back of the CPU allow more voltage and that pushes the chip a little harder to push past 6Ghz.


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289119-Intel-4790K-OC-Report

It is a bit though questionable, since he just had 1 chip.

What is certain is the resistors+tim improvement.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So because he read through a cpu club that automatically makes him unemployed, otherwise how else could he have so much free time?
> 
> Sheesh...I do this all the time go through pages upon pages of stuff if its about something im really interested in. And I work too.


I don't see why we are still having this inane, off topic conversation. The number people that would actually have the time and want to read through a 2000+ post thread is next to none. Let alone several threads of that size, all for a single component. And yes, most of those "next to none" individuals would be concentrated on forums like this. It still makes their numbers minuscule. Most people can't be bothered to read more than 5 pages before giving up.

All I did was reinforce the importance of the OP in a mega thread and I'm questioned about wether or not I have a mental/behavioral disorder. So either I've been trolled or some of you are completely out of touch with reality. Or children.

But I digress, it just striked me as juvenile to start a list of people that don't actually own the item the club and thread is about. That being said, the age range of members on this forum varies from child to retiree, in other words, many with unlimited free time. At any rate, I'm done with this conversation. It's time to move on.


----------



## Stay Puft

Amazon is showing a June 20th ship date


----------



## fateswarm

Yeah what's going on? Some europe shops here also show around 20th. I'm trying to figure out if they're lying or not.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Amazon is showing a June 20th ship date


So it's now?

- Amazon June 20th
- Newegg June 25th
- Micro Center June 30th


----------



## fateswarm

20 hits a friday. It could be a good excuse to say "ye, and we shipped after monday". They may be lying


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Havent read through the entire thread here so will just ask if anyone who's gotten their cpu already have managed to clock to 5+ GHz with good temps and it being stable 24/7 ?


They seem to clock about as well as the Haswell chips we already had. That is, likely ~4.6-4.7ghz on 1.4v with some being a bit better or worse and a few weird chips flying off the top or bottom ([email protected] or [email protected])


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Make sure that you guys get the Tuning Plan. if you ever sell your chip, you can give the buyer an option of old chip/new sealed chip...


Just wondering but...wouldn't the chip be replaced regardless of overclocking damage under the 3 year warranty?

I mean, they have no means to know it was your fault, or proof of it.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Just wondering but...wouldn't the chip be replaced regardless of overclocking damage under the 3 year warranty?
> 
> I mean, they have no means to know it was your fault, or proof of it.


this is what I think.. I think the tuning plan is pointless way for intel to make money

ive rmed a few chips without the tuning plan.. no problem


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

I will have 4690K numbers tomorrow for you guys.


----------



## Jeronbernal

I wonder if the New TIM would be Comparable to CLU, or its going to be one of those chips, I'll end up delidded and swapping with CLU


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> no. requires to much power to be worth it pushing pass 4.6 on 2600k...last two generations of cpu's have hardly been an upgrade over the 2600k...this one prob won't be much different but starting at 4.0 is nice i suppose....dunno what i want to do


from what i've read here, the 2600k is great and usually it's recommended to wait till broadwell or beyond but i can see your point of view as well as i'm in the same boat as you.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> this is what I think.. I think the tuning plan is pointless way for intel to make money
> 
> ive rmed a few chips without the tuning plan.. no problem


Exactly they are make pure profit with it, you get replacement no matter what and it is thier job to prove you mishandled it and in which case is impossible to do so unless there was physical tampering like de-liding.

Circuit city went out of business for this reason they made most profits and met margins by selling warranties while losing money on almost all items and or specific segments. Once Walmart came up with half priced warren ties for electronics CC went bankrupt BC no one would pay thier price.

(Ha I know off topic but just maybe in OCN wants to know!)

It's free money at its core.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> I will have 4690K numbers tomorrow for you guys.


Thank you kind sir! Alas your review will determine my Asus Heros fate.


----------



## cephelix

Woohoo!can't wait for the 4690K results..would help in determining which one i purchase


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Woohoo!can't wait for the 4690K results..would help in determining which one i purchase


If that is your budget I might be considering a used 4770K instead. Just a friendly suggestion.







I look forward to the results as well.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> If that is your budget I might be considering a used 4770K instead. Just a friendly suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to the results as well.


Well,don't exactly have a budget...but this upgrade will last me another 4-5yrs before i ship out to another country.so might as well get the latest i suppose


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Just wondering but...wouldn't the chip be replaced regardless of overclocking damage under the 3 year warranty?
> 
> I mean, they have no means to know it was your fault, or proof of it.


I don't know how the 3 year manufacturers warranty work, i'll leave that answer to the experts...the only pc part that I have ever needed to return on warranty was a SSD...if anyone has ever returned an intel cpu in warranty and was given a new replacement, I would love to know, it would save me $25.00...


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I don't know how the 3 year manufacturers warranty work, i'll leave that answer to the experts...the only pc part that I have ever needed to return on warranty was a SSD...if anyone has ever returned an intel cpu in warranty and was given a new replacement, I would love to know, it would save me $25.00...


@asus11 has your proof (meh thinks)!

And right you are, my ssd failed..sigh the only failure in my rig. Smh I drop water in my cpu socket and poof works like a bull, leave my computer off in the cold for a month ssd fails.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Circuit city went out of business for this reason












Circuit City went out of business because in 2000 some corporate moron decided the company would be more profitable not selling appliances when they were earning 1.6 billion dollars a year from it in revenue.


----------



## fateswarm

Pulled the trigger on an i7-4790K (not too much contemplation was needed, I don't have a desktop at all currently). I'm not sure I should trust the local dealer's estimation of 19th June. In any case, I did it for the rest components to come one by one, because we all know how many things can go wrong if you buy the WHOLE shebang.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circuit City went out of business because in 2000 some corporate moron decided the company would be more profitable not selling appliances when they were earning 1.6 billion dollars a year from it in revenue.


I was about to say this, but that's when they stopped selling appliances, they finally went out of business in 2010 or so. SystemMax (parent company of TigerDirect) now owns the name and runs the Circuit City website.

Back when they stopped selling appliances, I thought "Yep, this is going to be the end of them in a few years."

--EDIT--
Well, nevermind, typing in www.circuitcity.com redirects you to http://www.tigerdirect.com/?site=cc now. It has "Circuit City is now part of Tigerdirect" with a link with details.


----------



## rpjkw11

With all the talk (speculation) about 5.0Ghz possible on air, which I seriously doubt, my curiosity is piqued concerning what I might get at 1.25v MAX. Letting the UEFI do the overclocking, I'm very happy with 4.1Ghz on my delidded and aircooled (Phanteks TC-14PE) 4770K chip. I'm conservative in all things electronic, especially pushing CPUs, but I'm still curious. I expect 4.2 or 4.3, perhaps even 4.4 might be possible. I'm not above delidding a 4790K, but I'll only do it after a lot of folks have successfully done so and posted comments. It's not a big deal for me as I doubt I see any improvement in Flight Simulator X. My current overclock wasn't necessary, either, but I wanted to try.


----------



## danielxcloud

I'll be grabbing a 4790K from my local Microcenter as soon as they become available.

SIGNUP Google Docs link doesn't work for me, I'm assuming since they aren't out yet that's why.

I'll post after they release and I purchase mine.

Good luck all!


----------



## fateswarm

Guys on 4770k or 3770k shouldn't have to explain themselves. Not even with earlier processors. If you are on 2600K or better you have every excuse to ignore the release until Broadwell, or Skylake if Broadwell flops.


----------



## Vaux

I don't think they gonna be big change with broadwell, the next evolution would be with Skylake who certainly gonna support ddr4 and have 6 core CPU


----------



## Phuuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaux*
> 
> I don't think they gonna be big change with broadwell, the next evolution would be with Skylake who certainly gonna support ddr4 and have 6 core CPU


Mainstream will have up to 4 cores on Skylake as of the latest roadmap. Hopefully AMD will change something about that, but 6 core as of now won't be mainstream before Cannonlake.


----------



## fateswarm

Is Intel doing distribution themselves? I tried to find out a local main distributor in case I reach the "source" but it seems no list exists on intel.com.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Im benchmarking the Pentium now.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Im benchmarking the Pentium now.


I'm all eyes and ears! Looking forward to temps, voltage and cooler used in your testing.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Currently have it running at 4.5 Ghz on stock cooler. Pushing it further before I put it under water.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Currently have it running at 4.5 Ghz on stock cooler. Pushing it further before I put it under water.


Lol on the stock cooler! Wow! What stress test are you running on it?


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Lol on the stock cooler! Wow! What stress test are you running on it?


LINX, SiSoft.

Have it running stable at 4.7Ghz on both cores with stock cooler at 1.275 v.


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Currently have it running at 4.5 Ghz on stock cooler. Pushing it further before I put it under water.


Come on just put it under water already and go for 5ghz, we are all dying to know how well it will overclock and I dont trust the reviews that are out now and want to see what retail can do!


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

had to up core to 1.29, crashed on SiSoft.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Im benchmarking the Pentium now.


ETA on the i5?


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> ETA on the i5?


End of day.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> had to up core to 1.29, crashed on SiSoft.


I don't know how stressful of a program that is. I've only used Prime95, OCCT and AIDA64. What are the temps you're seeing with the stock cooler at 4.7?

Heck, should be just fine with just a Hyper 212 EVO then.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Settled with 1.28v at 4.6Ghz on the Pentium with stock cooler. Will update with water results later.


----------



## Rhialto

If some of you are like me, with a 2500K or 2600K and are wondering if they should update to either of the DC CPU, maybe you'll be fixed tomorrow!

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1040885921&postcount=156


----------



## tafkamk

Placed my order today
I7 4790k and Asus Maximus VII Hero

ETA from NCIX is 6/20/2014

Hoping for 4.7 - 5ghz on water, but as long as its better then my 3470k which takes 1.35v for 4.4ghz I'll be happy

Figured this would make a suitable first post (long time lurker, first time poster)


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Settled with 1.28v at 4.6Ghz on the Pentium with stock cooler. Will update with water results later.


How does that thing perform with mid range GPu's? and what numbers in benchmarks are you getting out of it? that thing looks even more compelling now its getting 4.6Ghz on a stock cooler! Is it the traditional intel ones? the little aluminum fin array with a tiny fan?


----------



## radeon-google

New DC review.


----------



## fateswarm

posted.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon-google*
> 
> New DC review.


Well I think that was a good and fair review for the most part. Where I would differ is the reviewer was optimistic that maybe they got an underperforming part whereas I would think Intel would have sent them a cherry-picked part.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Here is my Pentium review!


----------



## $ilent

Anyone got any thoughts on the Gigabyte Z97X Gaming series? Im looking at the Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming 7, comes with 8GB hyperx ram ath moment worth £60, seems like a good deal.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Anyone got any thoughts on the Gigabyte Z97X Gaming series? Im looking at the Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming 7, comes with 8GB hyperx ram ath moment worth £60, seems like a good deal.


After a long journey developing the thread on my sig that's the card I ended up with. According to Sin's list, since we don't have other data, but he is a very reliable Gigabyte source, it's on 8 true digital phases, in effect it has a quality that is only slightly worse than the best boards in the market. The gaming 5 has identical CPU VRM, but it lacks an extra phase for the memory, the power button, voltage meter station, etc.


----------



## GeneO

[H] chimes in:

The good, the bad, the ugly

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/06/10/intel_devils_canyon_good_bad_ugly#.U5ZRINJOXmE


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> After a long journey developing the thread on my sig that's the card I ended up with. According to Sin's list, since we don't have other data, but he is a very reliable Gigabyte source, it's on 8 true digital phases, in effect it has a quality that is only slightly worse than the best boards in the market. The gaming 5 has identical CPU VRM, but it lacks an extra phase for the memory, the power button, voltage meter station, etc.


Brilliant, thanks! +rep.

I dont think I have any other obvious choice to go with then, since the extra RAM is worth like £60 if I sell it, meaning the board only costs like £80, compared to SOC Force which costs £170.


----------



## fateswarm

I could say in half-jest that Z97X-gaming 7 is the new UD5H. 8 true digital phases, instead of 6 doubled to 12, an extra phase for the memory, overclocking extras, etc. Sure it has killer lan and sound blaster software but I kinda like the idea exploring them.


----------



## $ilent

Well ive only ever had my trusty old z77x-UD3H and that has served me well, overclocks like a beast no problems whatsoever. How would you say it compares to that?


----------



## fateswarm

I see on sin's vrm list that ud4h had 4 digital phases on z77. So gaming 7 should be better! Disclaimer: It depends on mosfets, chokes, capacitors as well but I assume those are adequate comparable, plus haswell has a simplified vrm now making its requirements even more lenient.


----------



## $ilent

Im at a crossroad now though, do I keep this Kingston HyperX 8GB (2x4GB) PC3-17100C11 2133MHz kit or sell my trusty Samsung 30nm 8GB "Wonder ram"?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> [H] chimes in:
> 
> The good, the bad, the ugly
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/06/10/intel_devils_canyon_good_bad_ugly#.U5ZRINJOXmE


Higher volts?not a gd thing for me living in tropical weather


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Im at a crossroad now though, do I keep this Kingston HyperX 8GB (2x4GB) PC3-17100C11 2133MHz kit or sell my trusty Samsung 30nm 8GB "Wonder ram"?


Why not keep the wondet ram?i've read nothing but praises about it.and u cant find it anywhere anymore


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> [H] chimes in:
> 
> The good, the bad, the ugly
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/06/10/intel_devils_canyon_good_bad_ugly#.U5ZRINJOXmE


So far PCper and HardOCP both gotten somewhat weak samples. Both only top out at 4.7ghz


----------



## Marc79

I'd be happy with 4.7Ghz, bring it.


----------



## valkeriefire

The hardOCP link is dead. I bet intel made them take it down if it was bad news. My personal theory is DC is nothing more than cherry picked Haswells, and all this nonsense about 5.0ghz on air is not going to come to pass. I am willing to bet the reviews we've seen so far are the truth. If you have a good 4770k , don't sell it, your 4790 might not be any better.


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> The hardOCP link is dead. I bet intel made them take it down if it was bad news. My personal theory is DC is nothing more than cherry picked Haswells, and all this nonsense about 5.0ghz on air is not going to come to pass. I am willing to bet the reviews we've seen so far are the truth. If you have a good 4770k , don't sell it, your 4790 might not be any better.


the link still works fine for me.


----------



## masmotors

my 4670k seems old now will try get the i7 this time i guess ill try to upgrade some 1 pc sell my cpu and mobo and gert the new stuff but really no need i know just epeen


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I could say in half-jest that Z97X-gaming 7 is the new UD5H. 8 true digital phases, instead of 6 doubled to 12, an extra phase for the memory, overclocking extras, etc. Sure it has killer lan and sound blaster software but I kinda like the idea exploring them.


Could be the perfect board if it uses Intel LAN and forego that stupid PCI slot once and for all. Also, the heatsinks on the VRMs needs to be beefier and not use some stupid spring loaded clips (use screws damn it!) because from what I've seen and heard from owners of the Gaming 7, they run hot like hell. Probably the hottest amongst the $180 boards.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> the link still works fine for me.


You are correct. My bad. I was viewing the page through my iPhone, and it wasn't showing at first (operator error).

Looks like the article confirms our fears that 5ghz isn't happening for most users.


----------



## SonDa5

Got my 4970k preorder t shirt from TD today.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> heatsinks on the VRMs needs to be beefier


Do you happen to remember the source of this?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Anyone got any thoughts on the Gigabyte Z97X Gaming series? Im looking at the Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming 7, comes with 8GB hyperx ram ath moment worth £60, seems like a good deal.


I was actually looking at that board as well. I was going to wait for the OC Formula but I'm impatient


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I was actually looking at that board as well. I was going to wait for the OC Formula but I'm impatient


The deal from the website I bought mine from has sold out now on the gaming 7, prob cos of that free ram xD


----------



## Myrmeleon

I have just purchased a Gigabyte Z97X Gaming GT, now wait for 4790K!!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrmeleon*
> 
> I have just purchased a Gigabyte Z97X Gaming GT, now wait for 4790K!!


Nice

We all wait now!


----------



## DANZAS4321

Think i will get the Maximum VII Ranger and a 4690K. Any better boards around this price? preferably black and red but if its much difference colour can change.#

EDIT: how high can i push on a Hyper 212 Do you guys/girls think? and whats a good thermal paste? out of this cooler master stuff that came with the cooler


----------



## fateswarm

The ranger drops steeply in quality compared to the other two ROG boards. It has 4 true phases, likely digital, while the other two have 8 true phases. I say 'likely digital' because ASUS hides the true identity of their PWM chips, making our determination of their OEM a reasonable guess.


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Think i will get the Maximum VII Ranger and a 4690K. Any better boards around this price? preferably black and red but if its much difference colour can change.#
> 
> EDIT: how high can i push on a Hyper 212 Do you guys/girls think? and whats a good thermal paste? out of this cooler master stuff that came with the cooler


It has been proved that thermal paste doesnt make a big difference, aslong its a quality product it will do the job









I have no clue what a Hyper 212 is capable of so cant really give you an advice, you need to figure that out for yourself as every CPU is different


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Think i will get the Maximum VII Ranger and a 4690K. Any better boards around this price? preferably black and red but if its much difference colour can change.#
> 
> EDIT: how high can i push on a Hyper 212 Do you guys/girls think? and whats a good thermal paste? out of this cooler master stuff that came with the cooler


How much is the Ranger? 180? I'd take a look at what Gigabyte and MSI offer in that range too. Newegg has a search feature to arrange by price.

Has Navi posted the results of the 4690K review yet, somewhere?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> Has Navi posted the results of the 4690K review yet, somewhere?


Not yet, should be sometime today i think!


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Do you happen to remember the source of this?


Source? There are pics online.

Also, I went and took a look and compared the boards (MSI and Gigabyte Gaming 7) myself personally at my local computer store. The store clerk who's using the Gigabyte Gaming 7 as his own rig told me as well that it got quite toasty on the VRM. I trust him as he's been a long time Gigabyte user.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Think i will get the Maximum VII Ranger and a 4690K. Any better boards around this price? preferably black and red but if its much difference colour can change.#
> 
> EDIT: how high can i push on a Hyper 212 Do you guys/girls think? and whats a good thermal paste? out of this cooler master stuff that came with the cooler


MSI Gaming 7, Gigabyte Gaming 7, Asus Z97-Pro are all better boards than the Ranger at the same price.

The Ranger is overpriced, so I don't know why Asus went the route of introducing it as an entry level ROG board when their own Z97-Pro is built better and being sold at a similar price. That said, 4 true phase is enough for most overclocks (the typical 4.4 - 4.7ghz) before a chip tops out anyway (unless you get a very lucky 5ghz clocker).

The 4690k is still very scarce out in the wild. So it'll be another month or 2 before we can get a good idea of how well it overclocks. The Hyper 212x took my 4670k to 4.4ghz at 1.2v just fine, temps at load were 80c and my ambient is a constant 30+ in the room (live in Malaysia, hot as hell country a year long).


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Source? There are pics online.
> 
> Also, I went and took a look and compared the boards (MSI and Gigabyte Gaming 7) myself personally at my local computer store. The store clerk who's using the Gigabyte Gaming 7 as his own rig told me as well that it got quite toasty on the VRM. I trust him as he's been a long time Gigabyte user.
> MSI Gaming 7, Gigabyte Gaming 7, Asus Z97-Pro are all better boards than the Ranger at the same price.
> 
> The Ranger is overpriced, so I don't know why Asus went the route of introducing it as an entry level ROG board when their own Z97-Pro is built better and being sold at a similar price. That said, 4 true phase is enough for most overclocks (the typical 4.4 - 4.7ghz) before a chip tops out anyway (unless you get a very lucky 5ghz clocker).
> 
> The 4690k is still very scarce out in the wild. So it'll be another month or 2 before we can get a good idea of how well it overclocks. The Hyper 212x took my 4670k to 4.4ghz at 1.2v just fine, temps at load were 80c and my ambient is a constant 30+ in the room (live in Malaysia, hot as hell country a year long).


1.4v delidded or bust for me.


----------



## DANZAS4321

So i should get the GIGABYTE Z97 GAMING 7 ore the MSI Z97 Gaming 7 or the GD65 GAMING? ( liek the red







)


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Source? There are pics online.


I meant sources about the temperature...... of course there are pics online, I've been researching the boards for the thread on my sig for several weeks, and we have confirmation on Gigabyte data from Sin0822 as well. I guess the source is what that shop told you, OK, it can be real, I'll tell you why.

The Gigabyte boards, SOC, SOC Force excluded have their mosfets slightly downgraded to SiRA12DP x 2, which offers about 25Amps on a power loss of 6.5W, while the IR3553 mosfet package most models had before, offers 33Amps on that same reference power loss. That means warmer.

Sin0822 believes there's no issue at the current generation and you are likely to see mosfets of that ability a lot. There is probably no problem but you will feel them warmer if you touch them at the same power draw.

On an 8 phase board with the 'downgraded' mosfets if only 20amps are utilized, the CPU can draw more than 300W. That is more than extreme air/water and LN2 may require.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> So i should get the GIGABYTE Z97 GAMING 7 ore the MSI Z97 Gaming 7 or the GD65 GAMING? ( liek the red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I went with the Z97X- Gaming 7, hope its good!


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> So i should get the GIGABYTE Z97 GAMING 7 ore the MSI Z97 Gaming 7 or the GD65 GAMING? ( liek the red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Or the Asus Maximus VII Hero?? So many choices...


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I went with the Z97X- Gaming 7, hope its good!


Let us know what you think about it, I'm looking at the GT version which is pretty similar. Thanks.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> Let us know what you think about it, I'm looking at the GT version which is pretty similar. Thanks.


I will do once it arrives!


----------



## Typhoeus

Well, my new GPU is now purchased. Time to wait for the i7 and then all of my stressing over this build will come to an end (hopefully)


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

First test with BF4.

Stock Pentium = 46 FPS

OCed = 68 FPS

Tested using a GTX 780 Ti at 1080p and ULTRA preset.


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> First test with BF4.
> 
> Stock Pentium = 46 FPS
> OCed = 68 FPS
> 
> Tested using a GTX 780 Ti at 1080p and ULTRA preset.


What was the testing environment in BF4? solo campaign? multiplayer? how many players on the server if multiplayer?


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> What was the testing environment in BF4? solo campaign? multiplayer? how many players on the server if multiplayer?


Single player first mission on outside part with tons of explosions.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Single player first mission on outside part with tons of explosions.


Not sure anyone cares about SP. Still, seems competent at that at least.


----------



## iRUSH

Was that average or minimum fps on the pentium?


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Was that average or minimum fps on the pentium?


average


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> average


Nav could you run a 64 multiplayer test with the pentium?

thanks


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Nav could you run a 64 multiplayer test with the pentium?
> 
> thanks


Might as well just go to Shanghai on that one too while you're at it


----------



## burticus

TLDR. Just read an article on Hardocp and Kyle has got a i7-4790k DC for testing and the results are not super. He is maxxing out at 4.7 stable on water. 5ghz isn't happening, might be hit or miss depending on the chip you get.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/06/09/intel_devils_canyon_good_bad_ugly

Sorry if this is duplicate post, I didn't feel like reading 82 pages to see if anyone else mentioned it.


----------



## csjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burticus*
> 
> TLDR. Just read an article on Hardocp and Kyle has got a i7-4790k DC for testing and the results are not super.
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/06/09/intel_devils_canyon_good_bad_ugly
> 
> Sorry if this is duplicate post, I didn't feel like reading 82 pages to see if anyone else mentioned it.


Perhaps they have one of the ****ty engineering samples?


----------



## KnownDragon

Thinking I might get the Pentium or the i5 for now! With a Z97 chipset board. Then wait to see if Broadwell does good and if so Upgrade to that. I wouldn't mind being in the haswell league but my 3770k isn't such a good clocker. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## burticus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Thinking I might get the Pentium or the i5 for now! With a Z97 chipset board. Then wait to see if Broadwell does good and if so Upgrade to that. I wouldn't mind being in the haswell league but my 3770k isn't such a good clocker. I just don't know what to do.


That "low end" DC Pentium does sound interesting, throw some massive cooling on it and crank it until it cries. Wouldn't it be hysterical if that one turns out the be the gem instead of the 4790k, lol


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burticus*
> 
> That "low end" DC Pentium does sound interesting, throw some massive cooling on it and crank it until it cries. Wouldn't it be hysterical if that one turns out the be the gem instead of the 4790k, lol


Yeah the price is what is luring me towards it. The Kicker would be if Broadwell turn failwell. I was just trying to look towards the future. My 3770k is at 4.7 24/7 I want to future proof and if the Broadwell doesn't cook bacon then. I would jump ship to Broadwell and use the Pentium for htpc and Mario cart emulators stuff like that when the friends come over. 53 watts should be easy to cool and I have water cooling already.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burticus*
> 
> TLDR. Just read an article on Hardocp and Kyle has got a i7-4790k DC for testing and the results are not super. He is maxxing out at 4.7 stable on water. 5ghz isn't happening, might be hit or miss depending on the chip you get.
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/06/09/intel_devils_canyon_good_bad_ugly
> 
> Sorry if this is duplicate post, I didn't feel like reading 82 pages to see if anyone else mentioned it.


Yeah I have a feeling Intel overhyped it like crazy. PCper was only able to get 4.7ghz out of their 4790K as well.

I initially thought that 4790Ks were highly binned 4770K's with better TIM, and better power delivery from the extra caps on the back of the CPU. Because if you looked around, there are a few guys running 4.9 to 5ghz on their Delidded 4770K's. So I just thought they would save the highly binned ones for DC. I'm guessing Intel didn't really bin them as well as we thought they would.


----------



## burticus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Because if you looked around, there are a few guys running 4.9 to 5ghz on their Delidded 4770K's. .


I thought the 4770k was soldered and couldn't be delidded?

Edit - just found the OCN thread on it, never mind.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burticus*
> 
> I thought the 4770k was soldered and couldn't be delidded?


4770k is the same as 3770k (not soldered, uses poor thermal paste).

Also I have a feeling the Broadell cpus wont net us much more performance vs haswell, maybe 10% max in general benchmarks. Broadwell is intended to mainly improve on power usage and effeciency.


----------



## Cata1yst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burticus*
> 
> That "low end" DC Pentium does sound interesting, throw some massive cooling on it and crank it until it cries. Wouldn't it be hysterical if that one turns out the be the gem instead of the 4790k, lol


http://www.digitalstormonline.com/unlocked/intel-pentium-g3258-review-and-overclocking-benchmarks-idnum298/

Doesnt look like it. Same ceiling regardless of cooling it looks like. Not to mention in terms of pure computing benchmarks it seems to take overclocking to keep up with the i3 at stock.


----------



## KnownDragon

That is a interesting read on pcper. That is looking good to me and I would go with the fact that temps were better at a higher voltage. The silicon lottery will not go away though is what I think. Maybe we should get the bin numbers and keep track.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> That is a interesting read on pcper. That is looking good to me and I would go with the fact that temps were better at a higher voltage. The silicon lottery will not go away though is what I think. Maybe we should get the bin numbers and keep track.


Yes please don't forget to include your bin number when your CPU arrives, it's all ready to be updated in the spreadsheet.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

So it looks like my 4.8 Ghz on water is the highest right now?


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> So it looks like my 4.8 Ghz on water is the highest right now?


at what voltage if you don't mind?


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> at what voltage if you don't mind?


1.37


----------



## dhenzjhen

Just added mi 4790K into the list


----------



## opt33

Splave's comment on xtreme..."IDK man out of 130 ES maybe 10 5ghz 1.4v on air cooling 4c8t so far, hope they get better". Also Fugger ES 4790k does 5 ghz on air with 1.4 to 1.5v as he said....but would need water for temp control stressing, and no mention of stability.
from thread:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289119-Intel-4790K-OC-Report

These, like Harcopps, etc are all ES...have to wait and see with retail, but 1 in 13 hitting 5ghz isnt great odds.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Splave's comment on xtreme..."IDK man out of 130 ES maybe 10 5ghz 1.4v on air cooling 4c8t so far, hope they get better". Also Fugger ES 4790k does 5 ghz on air with 1.4 to 1.5v as he said....but would need water for temp control stressing, and no mention of stability.
> from thread:
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289119-Intel-4790K-OC-Report
> 
> These, like Harcopps, etc are all ES...have to wait and see with retail, but 1 in 13 hitting 5ghz isnt great odds.










Great work Intel


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> 1.37


thats the G3258 right ?


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thats the G3258 right ?


No, 4790K G3258 was 1.28 for 4.6 GHz


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> No, 4790K G3258 was 1.28 for 4.6 GHz


Nice.


----------



## fateswarm

Let's be a bit lenient on the buzzword "5G". If it did 4.9G on all chips would it be a flop? It won't do 4.9 on all chips but if it does ~4.7 or 4.8 on all chips, that's a success, if you don't have anything better than an Ivy or even a 2600K maybe.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Here are my Crysis 3 and BF4 results for the G3258 Pentium

Battlefield 4 was SP on the first mission where you are outside after getting the grenade launched.

http://www.digitalstormonline.com/unlocked/intel-pentium-g3258-gaming-benchmarks-idnum299/


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Let's be a bit lenient on the buzzword "5G". If it did 4.9G on all chips would it be a flop? It won't do 4.9 on all chips but if it does ~4.7 or 4.8 on all chips, that's a success, if you don't have anything better than an Ivy or even a 2600K maybe.


I have a 4.8Ghz Release 4770K so if a 4790K can only match it thats no success


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burticus*
> 
> That "low end" DC Pentium does sound interesting, throw some massive cooling on it and crank it until it cries. Wouldn't it be hysterical if that one turns out the be the gem instead of the 4790k, lol


NavDigitalStorm hit the ghz wall with his G3258 @ 4.6ghz using the *stock cooler*. It didn't matter if it was on water or not. I think max temp was 85c.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I have a 4.8Ghz Release 4770K so if a 4790K can only match it thats no success


So the entire Devils Canyon release success is entirely determined upon wether or not it competes with Stay Pufts better than average 4770k.

Is what your saying....


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So the entire Devils Canyon release success is entirely determined upon wether or not it competes with Stay Pufts better than average 4770k.
> 
> Is what your saying....


I've seen him post this nonsense a dozen times already.

Patiently waiting for i5 results.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> I've seen him post this nonsense a dozen times already.
> 
> Patiently waiting for i5 results.


A few people seem to have this incomprehensible belief that because of the handful of reviews out at the minute, none of which show the cpus overclocking like mad, that these devils canyon cpus are all going to be poor overclockers before they've even been tested.

Its baffling...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So the entire Devils Canyon release success is entirely determined upon wether or not it competes with Stay Pufts better than average 4770k.
> 
> Is what your saying....


Yes... Yes I am


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Yes... Yes I am


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Last two posts just epic


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

So im sorry but I guess my 4690K results will come out tomorrow. Been SUPER busy today. I already have it benched, though.


----------



## EinZerstorer

from what I've seen so far from both haswell and DC intel doesnt care about making real improvements, minor changes in chipset, and re release at the Same perf. levels as the last gen to keep making $

+ 5% bench increases from gen to gen is laughable and any decent oc can pull + 10% over the stock " increase " in performance.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> So im sorry but I guess my 4690K results will come out tomorrow. Been SUPER busy today. I already have it benched, though.


SOMEONE GET THIS MAN A REDBULL!


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Ill tease you ... 687 CineBench R15 score when OCed to 4.6GHz.


----------



## opt33

So far we have only seen ES samples, so have to wait for a hundred or so retail samples overclocked.

But intel released this about DC:
Quote:


> It can be overclocked to 5GHz in air-cooled systems, said Renee James, president of Intel, during a keynote speech at the Computex trade show in Taipei.


And the tweet from intel pasted on several webb/news sites including hardcopp:


So the publicly stated 5ghz bar was set by intel themselves....twice, not by anyone else.

Personally I would be happy with 4.8ghz 24/7 stable with reasonable vcore, which means 5ghz would be benchable even if not 24/7 stable...so just hope retail is closer to intels marketing than ES.


----------



## GeneO

Haven't the ES chips turned out to be better overclockers than the retail in the past?


----------



## Koniakki

So, my trusty [email protected] 3770k is sold and now one of my backup rigs(E6600/3GB/9500GT) is doing its job until my 4790k arrives.

Guys can someone say even *hypothetically* what should I expect from the cpu at max v1.30 for 24/7? Will be using a H100i or H110.

I'm asking because I'm not very familiar with the Haswell cpus.

Might also grab a used good-clocker 4770k if I find one since I don't see anything/read exciting so far as far as OCing goes..


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> So, my trusty [email protected] 3770k is sold and now one of my backup rigs(E6600/3GB/9500GT) is doing its job until my 4790k arrives.
> 
> Guys can someone say even *hypothetically* what should I expect from the cpu at max v1.30 for 24/7? Will be using a H100i or H110.
> 
> I'm asking because I'm not very familiar with the Haswell cpus.
> 
> Might also grab a used good-clocker 4770k if I find one since I don't see anything/read exciting so far as far as OCing goes..


hypothetically 5Ghz









...check the market place


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> hypothetically 5Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...check the market place


4.6 seems to be the realistic 4790k oc, 4.8 a " good " chip

5 + will still be reserved for the GOLDEN processors it seems.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> hypothetically 5Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...check the market place


I hope the CPU binning gods are good to me once more.. My last 3770k were above average. Here's hoping.









...I do already like a Hawk above a huge juicy raw steak lying around in plain sight.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> 4.6 seems to be the realistic 4790k oc, 4.8 a " good " chip
> 
> 5 + will still be reserved for the GOLDEN predecessors it seems.


Well it sounds good for 24/7. Isn't that hypothetical 24/7 4.6G's around 4.7-4.75 for a 3770k?


----------



## Typhoeus

If I can break 4.5GHz without hitting 80C on my h100i, I'll be so happy.


----------



## z06z33

I'm trying to figure out the release date newegg says its coming the 25th while Amazon says the 20th if I can get it 5 days earlier I get it from amazon anyone know which site is correct? Also Im new to Intels I'm a AMD guy but have decided to join the darkside so to speak so don't get mad if I sound like a noob but will the 4690K overclock as well as the 4790k? I'm only going to be using the PC for gaming mainly for flight sims which don't really use hyper-threading and I don't want to spend an extra $100 if its not going to help any.


----------



## z06z33

Double post please delete.


----------



## soulwrath

thinking about selling my delid 4770k and risk the chance to get a 4790k that can run @ 5.0ghz lol


----------



## kahboom

Purchased mine at tiger direct and it says ships in 99-99 days. No confirmed date but I already got the free shirt....


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> If I can break 4.5GHz without hitting 80C on my h100i, I'll be so happy.


I'm OCing it on a VI Impact tomorrow with a H100i


----------



## p3gaz_001

i'll join the club.... waiting for my cpu to arrive


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> I'm OCing it on a VI Impact tomorrow with a H100i


I'm eagerly awaiting those results! be sure to do it at different voltages and clocks!


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> I hope the CPU binning gods are good to me once more.. My last 3770k were above average. Here's hoping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I do already like a Hawk above a huge juicy raw steak lying around in plain sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it sounds good for 24/7. Isn't that hypothetical 24/7 4.6G's around 4.7-4.75 for a 3770k?


I have three friends running at 4.4 / 4.5 100% stable that have room to go higher but chose not too,

I've built one that runs 4.6 stable and Have another friend with three 3570k's at 4.6 / 4.8 and 5.0 ( delids )

seems like thats the right range for ivy, the guy with the 3570k's has a 4770k @ 4.8 stable non delid ( ek dual 360 loop ) as well, but that's def a golden chip...

just hoping you guys get 4.6+ average, not just the good ones


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*












Let's be realistic silent. DC is simply a 4770K with better Tim. We were all naive to think Intel would release this amazing new processor that could easily do 5ghz+. They could have given us a new stepping or atleast soldered the chip but this is simply a money grabbing move since broadwell wasn't ready. I'm an Intel fanboy for life but damn is this disappointing. I really wanted a 5ghz 4790K


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be realistic silent. DC is simply a 4770K with better Tim. We were all naive to think Intel would release this amazing new processor that could easily do 5ghz+. They could have given us a new stepping or atleast soldered the chip but this is simply a money grabbing move since broadwell wasn't ready. I'm an Intel fanboy for life but damn is this disappointing. I really wanted a 5ghz 4790K


The difference in performance 200MHz makes is negligible so I don't see why you would even bother moving from the 4770K you already have. That doesn't make much sense. I'm not sure what's wrong with your life that makes you feel the need to bash a company several times a day for your own admitted nativity, but I'm just starting to feel sorry for you.

This bump in base/turbo clocks at 500MHz is still significant for the large number of users that don't overclock.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> The difference in performance 200MHz makes is negligible so I don't see why you would even bother moving from the 4770K you already have. That doesn't make much sense. I'm not sure what's wrong with your life that makes you feel the need to bash a company several times a day for your own admitted nativity, but I'm just starting to feel sorry for you.
> 
> This bump in base/turbo clocks at 500MHz is still significant for the large number of users that don't overclock.


So i must have something wrong with my life to speak my opinion?


----------



## Pahani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> I have three friends running at 4.4 / 4.5 100% stable that have room to go higher but chose not too,
> 
> I've built one that runs 4.6 stable and Have another friend with three 3570k's at 4.6 / 4.8 and 5.0 ( delids )
> 
> seems like thats the right range for ivy, the guy with the 3570k's has a 4770k @ 4.8 stable non delid ( ek dual 360 loop ) as well, but that's def a golden chip...
> 
> just hoping you guys get 4.6+ average, not just the good ones


Ahh, 4.6 doesn't seem to be any problem......check out the hardocp review, after he tried and FAILED with manual overclocking, going the easy route with auto-tuning on his ASUS MB gave the best results!

4.6GHz with a simple button press. From my time reading the M6F Owner's Thread, that's a much better result than with (average) 4770K. Auto-tuning is basically considered unusable, from what they told me.

I'm not expecting the magical 5GHz, but I'm not a hardcore OCer. Anything in that 4.6 - 4.8 range will be perfectly fine for me!

*edit* And I'm lazy enough that auto-tuning will probably be all that I do. I won't be building until July, will be on M7F with Swiftech H220X.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So the entire Devils Canyon release success is entirely determined upon wether or not it competes with Stay Pufts better than average 4770k.
> 
> Is what your saying....


What does intel editor mean?


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> This bump in base/turbo clocks at 500MHz is still significant for the large number of users that don't overclock.


Those buy an amd 4.7ghz/5ghz turbo anyhow.

5ghz OC with ease or else its just iust a fancy new name for a renamed 4770k.
Feels good to wait for a few more years until Intel can do better than this average garbage.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z06z33*
> 
> I'm trying to figure out the release date newegg says its coming the 25th while Amazon says the 20th if I can get it 5 days earlier I get it from amazon anyone know which site is correct? Also Im new to Intels I'm a AMD guy but have decided to join the darkside so to speak so don't get mad if I sound like a noob but will the 4690K overclock as well as the 4790k? I'm only going to be using the PC for gaming mainly for flight sims which don't really use hyper-threading and I don't want to spend an extra $100 if its not going to help any.


Ordered some chips from Amazon with 1 day shipping. Monday, June 23 is expected delivery date.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> What does intel editor mean?


I edit the intel section.

Also a parcel arrived in the post today:


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> Those buy an amd 4.7ghz/5ghz turbo anyhow.
> 
> 5ghz OC with ease or else its just iust a fancy new name for a renamed 4770k.
> Feels good to wait for a few more years until Intel can do better than this average garbage.


There's nothing coming. Intel is focused on power consumption
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I edit the intel section.
> 
> Also a parcel arrived in the post today:


Looking forward to seeing your results


----------



## $ilent

Going to grab a 4670K i think to test it and get used to haswell clocking prior to 4790K release.

Gonnna have a 3770k, 4670k, Z77X-UD3H mobo and 6GB of ram to sell soon!


----------



## FlanK3r

My board for testing:

http://pctuning.tyden.cz/hardware/zakladni-desky/30123-asus-maximus-vii-hero-testujeme-s-kamaradkou?start=3

ES is home. But Im sure stable OC will be between 4.7-4.8 GHz, no more. Hope for 5100 MHz validation.

After weekend will post results


----------



## Krahe

Silent, is it possible to add what type of motherboard people are using onto the spreadsheet?

Cheers


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krahe*
> 
> Silent, is it possible to add what type of motherboard people are using onto the spreadsheet?
> 
> Cheers


If more people request it I will add it to the spreadsheet yes. Also I didnt see your name in the club, are you joining?

cheers


----------



## Krahe

At this stage I'm 85% sure I will be doing a DC build in the next month or so, gathering parts already.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krahe*
> 
> At this stage I'm 85% sure I will be doing a DC build in the next month or so, gathering parts already.


Cool

I have gone ahead and added motherboard, Ram speed/clock, CPU temps to the club. I thnk thats all the information that should be needed.

I have edited the questionaire too, hopefully it still works.


----------



## wombatface

Hey guys.

I had always planned on getting a 4690k and am now re-thinking things for all the obvious reasons. However, I am building new, I don't have a system in place.

Has anyone given any serious thought to going with the Pentium for bang for the buck purposes? I mean Nav got 4.6GHz with stock. How much of a performance difference in games are you really talking at the end of the day between a 4.6GHz Pentium and 4.6GHz DC?

At Microcenter we're looking at 60 bucks vs 200 bucks for the 4690k. Thoughts? I'm talking strictly gaming and general PC use, no heavy editing or any goofiness like that. I have my whole build in place minus this and I'm starting to think on where the smart decision lies given that DC isn't what it was cracked up to be, and the Pentium may be more than people expected.

Thanks guys.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> not going to lie, DC has been nothing but hot air so far. Intel hype machine is working and it's clearly evident.
> 
> - Sandy bridge master race, back when they actually made chips for performance, not re releases to make more profit and create an illusion of improvement.
> 
> let me know how your 4770k's and 4790k's are doing above 5.0ghz, My sandy just hit 5.3 last night 12 hour stable...


A 5.3ghz sandy bridge cpu is probably equal to a 4.7ghz haswell, so yeah you might want to upgrade for bit of performance increase









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> from what I've seen so far from both haswell and DC intel doesnt care about making real improvements, minor changes in chipset, and re release at the Same perf. levels as the last gen to keep making $
> 
> + 5% bench increases from gen to gen is laughable and any decent oc can pull + 10% over the stock " increase " in performance.
> 
> Intel hype machine / Profit machine going full steam ahead


Well Intel could either go all out and keep spending all their money researching to release the absolute best CPUs with each new release, or they could just release slightly better each time for less money.

Given that AMD doesnt compete with Intel anymore, why would anyone in their right mind chose option A and blow more money when people will suffice with slightly better cpus? Im not saying its right, heck the CPU market is practically a monopoly now but thats just the way it is.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *wombatface*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I had always planned on getting a 4690k and am now re-thinking things for all the *obvious reasons*. However, I am building new, I don't have a system in place.
> 
> Has anyone given any serious thought to going with the Pentium for bang for the buck purposes? I mean Nav got 4.6GHz with stock. How much of a performance difference in games are you really talking at the end of the day between a 4.6GHz Pentium and 4.6GHz DC?
> 
> At Microcenter we're looking at 60 bucks vs 200 bucks for the 4690k. Thoughts? I'm talking strictly gaming and general PC use, no heavy editing or any goofiness like that. I have my whole build in place minus this and I'm starting to think on where the smart decision lies given that DC isn't what it was cracked up to be, and the Pentium may be more than people expected.
> 
> Thanks guys.


All what obvious reasons? Those two reviews you've read online?

It depends what games you are taking about. Simple games like LoL will make do with a pentium fine, but something like BF4 the pentium wont be good enough at any decent resolution.

Tell us what games youll be playing, what resolution and what graphics card youll be using and then I will tell you what id do.


----------



## wombatface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> All what obvious reasons? Those two reviews you've read online?
> 
> It depends what games you are taking about. Simple games like LoL will make do with a pentium fine, but something like BF4 the pentium wont be good enough at any decent resolution.
> 
> Tell us what games youll be playing, what resolution and what graphics card youll be using and then I will tell you what id do.


No I see what you mean, I guess the obvious reasons note was silly. I just felt that the community got caught up in the pursuit of 5GHz, but as other people have noted, at the end of the day if you are talking about 4.6, vs 4.8 or what have you, and the actual performance differences, they are negligible. This is known, I'm being captain obvious.

I game at 1920x1200, I also don't play BF4 or online FPS, or extremely demanding games like Watch Dogs, I'm more of a Dota2, WoW, Diablo 3, Skyrim and all the other casual stuff. I know when I say "It isn't even about the money, I expected to get the 4690k anyway" the answer is "just get the 4690k dummy", lol, but I'm just wracking my brain. It sounds dumber the more that I type really.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> So, my trusty [email protected] 3770k is sold and now one of my backup rigs(E6600/3GB/9500GT) is doing its job until my 4790k arrives.
> 
> Guys can someone say even *hypothetically* what should I expect from the cpu at max v1.30 for 24/7? Will be using a H100i or H110.
> 
> I'm asking because I'm not very familiar with the Haswell cpus.
> 
> Might also grab a used good-clocker 4770k if I find one since I don't see anything/read exciting so far as far as OCing goes..


From my experience (2 different 4770ks), 1.3 v will get you between 4.2-4.6ghz on a 4770k. Haswell needs more voltage than Ivy did. Haswell also seems to have less headroom overall compared to Ivy, IMHO. My first 4770k sucked and would only do 4ghz at 1.2v. My current one is decent and does 4.5 @ 1.3v.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Could you please stop posting in this thread. You clearly have no intention of joining the club; and the only reason you have started posting in here is to talk smack about these unreleased processors.


Guys who get down like that are making themselves look like fools. how are they going to try to smash on a cpu that is faster than theirs? I could never understand this childishness..."guess I can keep my Core 2 Duo for 5 more years, yuk, yuk..." chicken-heads..no finesse..


----------



## stasio

Seems everybody for Reviews use same CPU batch......*.L336D081*...QG81 ES.
Only Hexus use different....L410C691...QG81 ES.

Still waiting for Retail results.


----------



## fateswarm

"4.8GHz. What a flop."

I'd suggest you stop caring about CPUs if you have anything better than a 2600K lately. CPUs advancement is just too slow. And GPUs are the ones usually being behind on most system setups because Intel foundries are dominating everything.


----------



## bobsaget

Hi guys,

I've been following the news about DC and this thread a lot lately.

I'm still waiting for more professional and consumer reviews before making my own opinion about DC, but I guess I could need some advice.

I currently own a good old 2500k and a Z77 mobo. My 2500k is not golden, but i can bring it to 4.5ghz without any trouble.

Do you think I should upgrade my CPU? I've been thinking about these two options:
- either grab a second hand 26/700k that overclocks very well (upgrade for HT)
- change everything, go for last gen and grab a brand new DC cpu and Z97 mobo (global upgrade).

I use my PC mostly for gaming (1080p res). I don't play anything fancy, my main game is Dota2, though I enjoy some other games (which I play for 1 or 2 weeks after their release, such as Bioshock Infinite, Dishonored, Tomb Raider, etc.)

Apart from the nerd satisfaction of having the latest gen of computer hardware, do you think any of these two upgrades are worth considering in terms of performance/cost ratio?

Thanks for your answer. I hope my post is not irrelevant for this topic. Maybe I should have created a new one... thanks anyway


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been following the news about DC and this thread a lot lately.
> 
> I'm still waiting for more professional and consumer reviews before making my own opinion about DC, but I guess I could need some advice.
> 
> I currently own a good old 2500k and a Z77 mobo. My 2500k is not golden, but i can bring it to 4.5ghz without any trouble.
> 
> Do you think I should upgrade my CPU? I've been thinking about these two options:
> - either grab a second hand 26/700k that overclocks very well (upgrade for HT)
> - change everything, go for last gen and grab a brand new DC cpu and Z97 mobo (global upgrade).
> 
> I use my PC mostly for gaming (1080p res). I don't play anything fancy, my main game is Dota2, though I enjoy some other games (which I play for 1 or 2 weeks after their release, such as Bioshock Infinite, Dishonored, Tomb Raider, etc.)
> 
> Apart from the nerd satisfaction of having the latest gen of computer hardware, do you think any of these two upgrades are worth considering in terms of performance/cost ratio?
> 
> Thanks for your answer. I hope my post is not irrelevant for this topic. Maybe I should have created a new one... thanks anyway


Short anwser, no.

i5 good enough for gaming, the last gen has nothing spectacular that require you to upgrade. Aslong your gpu is good enough, then there is no need







Should just wait for Broadwell or Skylake as most others will do.


----------



## Peepr

I will be jumping from an i5-760 to the 4690k. Managed to get my 760 from 2.8 to 3.8 on water. I had a bad chip and couldnt go stable 4ghz even with 1.4v and took me to 1.3v to get 3.8 stable. So i am hoping for good things from DC despite initial disappointment. As I also need a new mobo, i am asking for suggestions. Something under $150 if possible. I am thinking of going z97 for some future proofing. Been 4 years since I shopped for a mobo so perhaps I am a bit behind.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been following the news about DC and this thread a lot lately.
> 
> I'm still waiting for more professional and consumer reviews before making my own opinion about DC, but I guess I could need some advice.


Really, all the hype about DC comes from an Intel engineer stating he easily got 5GHz out of it and on air. That was a mistake and he has now deleted his tweet. Just go with all current reviews online, 4.5GHz with no effort is possible but 4.7 is hard to get. Also, I had a chat with someone at ASUS and he told me only a single DC out of 14 they had got to 5GHz with 1.45v so don't expect anything more from any other review, you are all set.

Quote:


> I currently own a good old 2500k and a Z77 mobo. My 2500k is not golden, but i can bring it to 4.5ghz without any trouble.


Same boat, I have a Z68, just before the PCIe update and was wondering the same, if I should upgrade.

Quote:


> Apart from the nerd satisfaction of having the latest gen of computer hardware


That's also the reason why I was tempted to upgrade but now I'm not sure. I may keep my money for later. I decided to run my 2500K at 4.2 even if I can hit 4.5 like you and I'm not sure what are the performance differences would be with a 4.5 DC (was looking at i5-4690K instead of the i7-4790K). I don't use a SSD yet so the new build would also benefit from this.

My plan was to do this in August so I still have time.


----------



## valkeriefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> Really, all the hype about DC comes from an Intel engineer stating he easily got 5GHz out of it and on air. That was a mistake and he has now deleted his tweet. Just go with all current reviews online, 4.5GHz with no effort is possible but 4.7 is hard to get. Also, I had a chat with someone at ASUS and he told me only a single DC out of 14 they had got to 5GHz with 1.45v so don't expect anything more from any other review, you are all set.
> Same boat, I have a Z68, just before the PCIe update and was wondering the same, if I should upgrade.
> That's also the reason why I was tempted to upgrade but now I'm not sure. I may keep my money for later. I decided to run my 2500K at 4.2 even if I can hit 4.5 like you and I'm not sure what are the performance differences would be with a 4.5 DC (was looking at i5-4690K instead of the i7-4790K). I don't use a SSD yet so the new build would also benefit from this.
> 
> My plan was to do this in August so I still have time.


Rhialto, your 2500 k should be just fine until Broadwell, but if you don't have an SSD, you don't know what you are missing. SSDs are the single biggest improvement in PCs in the east 5, maybe 10 years. You NEED one. The new 256gb MX100 can be purchased for $100, I would highly recommend it.


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Im surprised im the only one who has passed 4.7 Ghz so far.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Im surprised im the only one who has passed 4.7 Ghz so far.


"
After many hours of adjustments and tweaking, the best overclock we could reach with 4790K was 4.8GHz. No amount of core voltage or other modifications would allow the chip to move up to 4.9/5GHz). Even increasing the core voltage to 1.45v or dropping the ratio down and increasing the BCLK didn't allow us to budge over the 4.8GHz mark.

Although we did need 1.38v to achieve 4.8GHz you will notice the temperatures are lower than an equivalent 4770K at such frequency and/or voltage. This is testament to the improved TIM, and could indicate that our Engineering Sample is limited by other than heat output. Overclockers experienced with the Haswell platform may find that there are yet more gains to be had, especially under water or more exotic cooling methods..." http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/intel_devils_canyon_core_i7_4790k_review,5.html


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> Rhialto, your 2500 k should be just fine until Broadwell, but if you don't have an SSD, you don't know what you are missing. SSDs are the single biggest improvement in PCs in the east 5, maybe 10 years. You NEED one. The new 256gb MX100 can be purchased for $100, I would highly recommend it.


I know, I was waiting for 480-512GB models to be more available and at a lower price which there are valuable options now... but I don't want to open the box only to install a SSD and move the OS. I thought that getting a new board and CPU (and last chance to use current DDR3) with a fresh install of Windows would be more rewarding in time spent.

Maybe there will be some review later showing diff from a 4.0GHz 2500K and a 4.0GHz 4690K (important is same clock speed). That would help me decide if newer instructions and other tuning of latest CPU are worth it.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> "
> After many hours of adjustments and tweaking, the best overclock we could reach with 4790K was 4.8GHz. No amount of core voltage or other modifications would allow the chip to move up to 4.9/5GHz). Even increasing the core voltage to 1.45v or dropping the ratio down and increasing the BCLK didn't allow us to budge over the 4.8GHz mark.
> 
> Although we did need 1.38v to achieve 4.8GHz you will notice the temperatures are lower than an equivalent 4770K at such frequency and/or voltage. This is testament to the improved TIM, and could indicate that our Engineering Sample is limited by other than heat output. Overclockers experienced with the Haswell platform may find that there are yet more gains to be had, especially under water or more exotic cooling methods..." http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/intel_devils_canyon_core_i7_4790k_review,5.html


Sounds legit (literally). Though.. MOAR samples.


----------



## Asus11

my 4770k is stuck at 4.3ghz.. so stock DC is a upgrade for me regardless







anything else is a bonus


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> my 4770k is stuck at 4.3ghz.. so stock DC is a upgrade for me regardless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything else is a bonus


One reviewer got to 4.6 using the Asus Auto-overclock...


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> One reviewer got to 4.6 using the Asus Auto-overclock...


"What a flop!"


----------



## Promisedpain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> my 4770k is stuck at 4.3ghz.. so stock DC is a upgrade for me regardless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything else is a bonus


Stock is 4.2GHz on all 4 cores, but yeah it will be an upgrade but very minimal. I'm having a good laugh at those who thought that DC could do 5.5GHz on air. (with decent voltages ofc)


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Promisedpain*
> 
> Stock is 4.2GHz on all 4 cores, but yeah it will be an upgrade but very minimal. I'm having a good laugh at those who thought that DC could do 5.5GHz on air. (with decent voltages ofc)


4.4ghz turbo


----------



## Promisedpain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> 4.4ghz turbo


But 4.4 on single core I think, read the review on anandtech (not sure if it was this website, haha) but someone else can confirm. It's 4.2 GHz on all 4 cores.


----------



## Asus11

also another thing is the 4790k has vt-d


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Promisedpain*
> 
> But 4.4 on single core I think, read the review on anandtech (not sure if it was this website, haha) but someone else can confirm. It's 4.2 GHz on all 4 cores.


Doesn't mean much. About every mobo out there has the option to sync all cores now a days. All cores can run at 4.4 out of the box.


----------



## Promisedpain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Doesn't mean much. About every mobo out there has the option to sync all cores now a days. All cores can run at 4.4 out of the box.


Sync all cores yeah thats called overclocking and it means you will also have to raise the voltage ofc.

Stock voltage is still 4.2GHz on all cores.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Short anwser, no.
> 
> i5 good enough for gaming, the last gen has nothing spectacular that require you to upgrade. Aslong your gpu is good enough, then there is no need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should just wait for Broadwell or Skylake as most others will do.


Ok thanks! Guess I'll save some money then







(or buy something else I don't need either)


----------



## fateswarm

Darn.. local distributor just went from 20h june to 30th june expectation date. Why are you stubbing me like that life? Though ok, it was a mild shock, I knew the 20th was probably rubbish.


----------



## $ilent

Mine still showing 23rd June for UK.


----------



## fateswarm

If I find something much sooner I might cancel. But I'm not surprised yet. After all, I had derived "Mid-Year", the official announcement of Intel is technically July 2.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Mine still showing 23rd June for UK.


got mine from scan for £248 but says 30th june wonder if they playing it safe?


----------



## fateswarm

aha. that 30th suddenly seems more legit for the yorope.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> got mine from scan for £248 but says 30th june wonder if they playing it safe?


They might be playing it cool at Scan, only time will tell!


----------



## fateswarm

cool to lose preorders? they probably asked someone. someone deeply involved.


----------



## radeon-google

Is it possible to overclock higher with internal GPU disabled???


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon-google*
> 
> Is it possible to overclock higher with internal GPU disabled???


Dont think it makes a difference to be honest.


----------



## mothman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> cool to lose preorders? they probably asked someone. someone deeply involved.


I was thinking the same thing. I have one on pre-order at Microcenter with a 6-30 availability. I bet they show up sooner vs. later now, with the risk of cancellations


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> Really, all the hype about DC comes from an Intel engineer stating he easily got 5GHz out of it and on air. That was a mistake and he has now deleted his tweet. Just go with all current reviews online, 4.5GHz with no effort is possible but 4.7 is hard to get. Also, I had a chat with someone at ASUS and he told me only a single DC out of 14 they had got to 5GHz with 1.45v so don't expect anything more from any other review, you are all set.


Yep, if retail performs like ES ones already benched (still have to wait and see to be sure)...problem is not with the cpu, but intels ceo and engineer over exuberance claim of 5ghz on air, after playing with their cherry picked sample.

Intel should have simply said, while we design chips for efficiency to compete in current markets, we are trying to improve OCers experience by offering a binned chip (removing poor OCers ie 4.3's), improving tim and power delivery design, and increasing stock clocks...and left it at that.

Personally I hope in the future they always release non-k first, and do some binning to remove worst clockers (sell those as non-k) + tim improvement to cater to Ocers. Certainly better than getting stuck with 4.3 Ocer at high vcore.

I am waiting on my newegg one, still coming 6/25, and have adjusted my expectation to hoping for 4.8 instead of higher.

These guys got 4.9 benchable/bootable but not fully stable with 1.35v....
http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-core-i7-4790k-devils-canyon-processor-review_143880/14


----------



## MCFC

GTA V is coming soon so I really need to man up and bite the bullet...


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Just browsed through our Devil's Canyon Owners Club manifest. It seems some of us have pre bought, a pre cooled, pre clocked, pre binned, pre hyped chip. The new toys can't come soon enough.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been following the news about DC and this thread a lot lately.
> 
> I'm still waiting for more professional and consumer reviews before making my own opinion about DC, but I guess I could need some advice.
> 
> I currently own a good old 2500k and a Z77 mobo. My 2500k is not golden, but i can bring it to 4.5ghz without any trouble.
> 
> Do you think I should upgrade my CPU? I've been thinking about these two options:
> - either grab a second hand 26/700k that overclocks very well (upgrade for HT)
> - change everything, go for last gen and grab a brand new DC cpu and Z97 mobo (global upgrade).
> 
> I use my PC mostly for gaming (1080p res). I don't play anything fancy, my main game is Dota2, though I enjoy some other games (which I play for 1 or 2 weeks after their release, such as Bioshock Infinite, Dishonored, Tomb Raider, etc.)
> 
> Apart from the nerd satisfaction of having the latest gen of computer hardware, do you think any of these two upgrades are worth considering in terms of performance/cost ratio?
> 
> Thanks for your answer. I hope my post is not irrelevant for this topic. Maybe I should have created a new one... thanks anyway


I'd say it was worth upgrading, but that's just me.

I switched to Intel in 2013, I had previously been on AMD CPU's for the previous 13 years (had an AMD Athlon II X2 260 3.2GHz/Asus M4A88TD EVO USB3). Of course that switch to Intel was a budget switch to an Intel Celeron G1610 2.6GHz/ASRock B75M-DGS and this year I decided to build/upgrade a new computer.

Originally I was going to go with an Asus RoG Z87 board (initially an Impact, then later Gene) and an Intel 4770K. Not even two weeks after I made this decision did Intel announce Haswell refresh/Devil's Canyon, which made me decide to get the 4790K and buy the Asus RoG VII Gene (and earlier bought a 1TB hard drive and 16GB of DDR3-1866 to be used in the new computer).

So, long story short, this is definitely worth an upgrade for someone like me (and a huge one at that). For you, its not a huge upgrade, but its up to you if you want to do the upgrade.


----------



## Sand3853

Anyone have any experience with the z97 itx boards? I'll be putting my DC chip in an sff build and trying to decide on which board would be best. I'm currently leaning towards the Asrock board, as I had the z77 and really liked it, but the gigabyte gaming 5 looks interesting too. Overall price and compatibility with the swiftech h220 is my main concern


----------



## Asus11

if this chip doesn't do at least 4.8ghz at 1.4ghz im delidding it and putting 1.45-1.5v into daily considering its got more caps for better power delivery maybe it can take more..

if it dies ill rma .. if no luck ill just say false advertisement.. which it is if it doesn't overclock well, when they are braggin it can do 5ghz on air at computex..


----------



## Blackspots

Overclocking isn't terribly important to me. I'll do it to test to see how far I can get, but I'm not going to complain if it doesn't get to 5GHz. Its just that after 15 years of building my own computers, I've decided to build a real gaming machine, so budget is almost no issue with this, but it'll take me all year to do it (combined with water cooling, I might wind up spending about $3200)


----------



## radeon-google

I got my motherboard and ram still deciding where to order my CPU from whether Amazon or Newegg...


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

i5 4690K benchmarks going up shortly. Dissapointed in the chip, could only hit 4.6 GHz.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> i5 4690K benchmarks going up shortly. Dissapointed in the chip, could only hit 4.6 GHz.


it has just dawned upon me that maybe intel has used the ''better power delivery'' to improve the below average chip instead of having a good chip to begin with, which would explain their poor overclocks, also intels money grabbing schemes & the codename.


----------



## ngzb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Ordered some chips from Amazon with 1 day shipping. Monday, June 23 is expected delivery date.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Overclocking isn't terribly important to me. I'll do it to test to see how far I can get, but I'm not going to complain if it doesn't get to 5GHz. Its just that after 15 years of building my own computers, I've decided to build a real gaming machine, so budget is almost no issue with this, but it'll take me all year to do it (combined with water cooling, I might wind up spending about $3200)


+ 1


----------



## z06z33

I just ordered mine from amazon cant beat the 1 day shipping for $3.99


----------



## radeon-google

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z06z33*
> 
> I just ordered mine from amazon cant beat the 1 day shipping for $3.99


I have amazon prime so its free 2 day shipping for me...







Also i have shop runner account (from amazon prime) which is also 2 days free shipping from Newegg... Tough choice to make lol


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Here is my i5 4690K review...


----------



## $ilent

thanks nav! +rep


----------



## carlhil2

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289119-Intel-4790K-OC-Report&p=5233330 This guy here has got a nice chip, gets 5.0 on stock air....


----------



## z06z33

Hmm wonder what I'll be able to get with my h110 in a push pull config.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289119-Intel-4790K-OC-Report&p=5233330 This guy here has got a nice chip, gets 5.0 on stock air....


THanks for posting this, perhaps now we will see less "DC is a fail, nobody is getting 5Ghz" posts.


----------



## EinZerstorer

lets not leave out the details,

" If you need to see 5Ghz from your 4790K just crank the vcore to 1.4v to 1.5v in XTU, increase multiples to 50x with cupid open. Set it back and you are done. Do not expect 5Ghz air machines, you need water cooling for 5Ghz+ 24/7 operation.
No one promised 5Ghz air cooling processors, be realistic and settle for 4.9Ghz
My chip is an ES and I have been to 1.7v on air and would have tried 1.8v if I made progress at 1.7v."

INTEL DID PROMISE 5 GHZ.

1.5 + is not safe for daily voltage...

4790k Not stable at 4.7 by a mainstream review site.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/core_i7_4790k_processor_review,1.html


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> lets not leave out the details,
> 
> " If you need to see 5Ghz from your 4790K just crank the vcore to 1.4v to 1.5v in XTU, increase multiples to 50x with cupid open. Set it back and you are done. Do not expect 5Ghz air machines, you need water cooling for 5Ghz+ 24/7 operation.
> No one promised 5Ghz air cooling processors, be realistic and settle for 4.9Ghz
> My chip is an ES and I have been to 1.7v on air and would have tried 1.8v if I made progress at 1.7v."
> 
> INTEL DID PROMISE 5 GHZ.
> 
> 1.5 + is not safe for daily voltage...
> 
> 4790k Not stable at 4.7 by a mainstream review site.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/core_i7_4790k_processor_review,1.html


You are nitpicking Kid....he just happens to have a nice chip, not claiming that everyone will do this...
4500 1.25 air stock 35c
4600 1.25 air stock 35c
4700 1.25 air stock 35c
4800 1.3 air stock 35c
4900 1.35 air stock 35c
5000 1.4 air stock 35c


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> lets not leave out the details,
> 
> " If you need to see 5Ghz from your 4790K just crank the vcore to 1.4v to 1.5v in XTU, increase multiples to 50x with cupid open. Set it back and you are done. Do not expect 5Ghz air machines, you need water cooling for 5Ghz+ 24/7 operation.
> No one promised 5Ghz air cooling processors, be realistic and settle for 4.9Ghz
> My chip is an ES and I have been to 1.7v on air and would have tried 1.8v if I made progress at 1.7v."
> 
> INTEL DID PROMISE 5 GHZ.
> 
> 1.5 + is not safe for daily voltage...
> 
> 4790k Not stable at 4.7 by a mainstream review site.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/core_i7_4790k_processor_review,1.html


Please explain to me how just because one review site didnt manage 5Ghz, how that could ever possibly relate to every single CPU that Intel will release?

Not only are there only a handful of reviews out, but these are all with ES not retail cpus, so we dont know how they will perform.

Also, do you seriously not have anything better to do than to come in here and post your own opinion on the matter? You have ZERO intention of buying Devils Canyon, so why are you wasting your time posting here?


----------



## carlhil2

Oh, and, this guy reached 4.8... "Although we did need 1.38v to achieve 4.8GHz you will notice the temperatures are lower than an equivalent 4770K at such frequency and/or voltage. This is testament to the improved TIM, and could indicate that our Engineering Sample is limited by other than heat output. Overclockers experienced with the Haswell platform may find that there are yet more gains to be had, especially under water or more exotic cooling methods." http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/intel_devils_canyon_core_i7_4790k_review,5.html


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?289119-Intel-4790K-OC-Report&p=5233330 This guy here has got a nice chip, gets 5.0 on stock air....


I'm reading between the lines here but he appears to claim the chip will overclock higher in general than expected. People might be afraid or reaching 1.4v or more but that might be the point it shines. It's actually very possible the chip is much safer at higher voltages since it is confirmed with photographic evidence there are electrical changes.

One might have to become a hero and show that the chip can survive high voltages on air.

Any volunteers?


----------



## carlhil2

@ EinZerstorer, be happy with your chip and let those of us who buys Devils Canyon enjoy those, it's not like your chips performance will diminish, relax dude...


----------



## BoredErica

Everybody should take these early reports with a grain of salt. Nothing is known for sure until we get normal people buying the chips and testing it out. *I am seeing way too many people get too excited over a few cherry picked samples.* On FB Kitguru posted a story of an OC challenge and a chip hitting 5.5ghz on air. What does that mean to us? Not that much. Youtube OCing guides that are released before the CPU is even release to the public all suck, they are dished out to get their story and video out first. It's only through lots of testing by different people on OCN, who have no agenda other than to put out the best overclock they can, that we'll see what Devil's Canyon is truly capable of. Anything we post right now are speculations.

At this point of course I can't know if the changes are significant enough over Haswell for me to modify my Haswell Overclocking Guide, or if another thread needs to be started.

The topic of safety is troubling to me personally because I happen to be one of the few people stresses his CPUs constantly as part of a normal workload. Even having one brave soul march on to 1.5v is assuming that the sample size of one will be enough for me or some other guide-writer to suggest higher voltages and potentially risk other people's CPUs. Plus, degradation takes time. And sometimes degradation gets mixed with instability from the start. It's a real headache.


----------



## $ilent

I was hoping to make a new oc guide for DC CPUs once they are out and adding it to this club


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I was hoping to make a new oc guide for DC CPUs once they are out and adding it to this club


I've not decided what to do yet about Devil's Canyon. Maybe I'll upgrade to Devil's Canyon.









I'm sure a lot of Haswell stuff will apply to Devil's Canyon too. I wonder to what extent.


----------



## madclassic

Need opinion on upgrading to DC. Coming from a Q9550. Really getting the itch to upgrade properly. The 4690K looks good for the price, or pay the premium for the 4790K? Also, take into account Intel's roadmap for the later part of the year. Is it worth waiting for that? I don't need the best of the best, but I want my new system I build to be open to future upgrades in the future.


----------



## Marc79

Definitely worth it, you'll notice a huge bump in performance, especially gaming, whether you decide to go with 4690k or 4790k.


----------



## BoredErica

Do you want hyperthreading or not?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Promisedpain*
> 
> But 4.4 on single core I think, read the review on anandtech (not sure if it was this website, haha) but someone else can confirm. It's 4.2 GHz on all 4 cores.


If it is a 4 GHz piece, then it is 4 GHz on all four cores. And prob 4.4 on only one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Please explain to me how just because one review site didnt manage 5Ghz, how that could ever possibly relate to every single CPU that Intel will release?
> 
> Not only are there only a handful of reviews out, but these are all with ES not retail cpus, so we dont know how they will perform.
> 
> Also, do you seriously not have anything better to do than to come in here and post your own opinion on the matter? You have ZERO intention of buying Devils Canyon, so why are you wasting your time posting here?


Well I hate to be the pessimist here, but the original Haswell ES chips over clocked better than the retails. It just makes sense that the engineering releases will be binned for better press.

It appears that all Intel has done is isolate the supplied power better to get to a 4.0/4.4 GHz base, improve the TIM and spread out the heat load some (only 7c gain compared to 20c from delidding), and that is basically it. The die is basically the same and from what I have seen from multiple reviews so far, it appears they haven't done any binning. So pessimistically you should expect the same overclocking ability and lottery as with the 4770k.

But it is what it is and time will tell.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Please explain to me how just because one review site didnt manage 5Ghz, how that could ever possibly relate to every single CPU that Intel will release?
> 
> Not only are there only a handful of reviews out, but these are all with ES not retail cpus, so we dont know how they will perform.
> 
> Also, do you seriously not have anything better to do than to come in here and post your own opinion on the matter? You have ZERO intention of buying Devils Canyon, so why are you wasting your time posting here?


I'm trying to shed light on the reality of the situation.

DC's performance in ocing is no better than haswell.

period

i'm not attacking potential buyers or those who have pre ordered , look at the factual results of oc's on these chips under water ln2 and air, they are on par with haswell or minimally better in a few cases.

discussion with those in high level oc spectrum ( kingpin Etc. ) has resulted in a common theme, dc is the same or marginally better than haswell for performance gains and oc potential.

i'm not blindly hyping a chip that was highly toted to reach 5.0ghz by intel marketing personel, and i'm not trying to let consumers believe the hype that is genuinely dishonest concerning the realistic performance of these chips.

if you can't handle the reality of the situation that's your fault, dont mislead consumers with unsupported hype and respect the factual findings of reviewers who are pushing these chips.


----------



## BoredErica

It could be better by a little bit. I mean, some people are Prime-or-Die and this will help them with their temps without delidding. Not mind-blowingly high OCs but maybe 100-200mhz improvement for those folks?


----------



## EinZerstorer

if 4.6/4.7 is the average it is a marginal improvement form haswell oc's, but I have two haswell rigs here in a local music studio at 4.9 ( i5) and 5.0 (i7) respectively, both are at 1.386 v core delided under dual 360 loops however,

it's the pure hype machine I'm trying to deflate not the hope and love of hardware the consumers have. it's poor marketing on intels part and a slight to the consumers who pad them with profits and customer loyalty year after year after year,

between the new chipset being pushed and the marginal oc potential over older models intel has realllly rubbed me wrong this time, I was THE MOST excited for dc , from the first rumors of it all the way up until computex and post computex having discussions with oc'ers about their feelings on the new chip, now with the reviews all mirroring each other ( 4.6 / 4.7 max oc and sometimes not even stable p95 12hr+ ) I MUST bring a realistic light to the situation ,

be happy, be hyped, but be wary and aware of what people are finding on what are most definitely binned chips ( reviewers, computex chip samples )

because we all know that the spectrum of chip quality that hits the shelves will have a much greater degree of variance then then ES and binned samples for the competition and reviewers!

sorry to be negative about it and to be going against the flow of the river here, just being honest and trying to get those interested to measure all the accounted facts of this chip. vs blind hype


----------



## nazarein

It's the same wafer, so no higher overclock unless the few celcius saved was the initial roof.


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NavDigitalStorm*
> 
> Here is my i5 4690K review...


Any news yet on that H100i run of the 4790k?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> if 4.6/4.7 is the average it is a marginal improvement form haswell oc's, but I have two haswell rigs here in a local music studio at 4.9 ( i5) and 5.0 (i7) respectively, both are at 1.386 v core delided under dual 360 loops however,
> 
> it's the pure hype machine I'm trying to deflate not the hope and love of hardware the consumers have. it's poor marketing on intels part and a slight to the consumers who pad them with profits and customer loyalty year after year after year,
> 
> between the new chipset being pushed and the marginal oc potential over older models intel has realllly rubbed me wrong this time, I was THE MOST excited for dc , from the first rumors of it all the way up until computex and post computex having discussions with oc'ers about their feelings on the new chip, now with the reviews all mirroring each other ( 4.6 / 4.7 max oc and sometimes not even stable p95 12hr+ ) I MUST bring a realistic light to the situation ,
> 
> be happy, be hyped, but be wary and aware of what people are finding on what are most definitely binned chips ( reviewers, computex chip samples )
> 
> because we all know that the spectrum of chip quality that hits the shelves will have a much greater degree of variance then then ES and binned samples for the competition and reviewers!
> 
> sorry to be negative about it and to be going against the flow of the river here, just being honest and trying to get those interested to measure all the accounted facts of this chip. vs blind hype


I'm going to assume people who fall for the hype this time around didn't buy Haswell, so they never looked at the Haswell situation closely. From a quick survey that seems to be the case.

Jedson would *LOVE* to tell you all about his overclocking headaches.

Base clock increase is still very nice for non-overclockers though.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I was hoping to make a new oc guide for DC CPUs once they are out and adding it to this club


Please do this as I have never overclocked before


----------



## Pahani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm going to assume people who fall for the hype this time around didn't buy Haswell, so they never looked at the Haswell situation closely. From a quick survey that seems to be the case.
> 
> Jedson would *LOVE* to tell you all about his overclocking headaches.
> 
> Base clock increase is still very nice for non-overclockers though.


Precisely.

I don't currently own Haswell. For me, the ONLY question that matters, is "Is 4790K better than 4770K?" The question of HOW MUCH better doesn't enter into the equation. I mean, they're exactly the same price....

And I'm building my brand-new rig NOW. Well, "now" meaning sometime between now and August, depending on parts releases









For me, there's no discussion. If you already have Haswell, definittely keep it unless it's a particularly poor example. Building new, 4790K is the way to go. And @Ein, I'm fairly certain we're all intelligent enough to realize these early reviews aren't set in stone. Heck, even AFTER release, each review only applies to that particular CPU.....every chip may be different. Just like it has always been. Your concern is duly noted, just dial it back a notch heh.


----------



## opt33

yeah, if building a new computer, DC is a no brainer, judging by ES so far, averaging ~200-300mhz better OCing than haswell, ie most 4.6-4.8 to 4. vs 4.4 average in haswell Ocing thread....and 10C better temps when fully Oced, which is 50% between IHS on and delidded. Enough better temps, that I wont bother with the hassle of running delidded...delidding is easy part, pain is every time breaking it down having 2 tims to apply.

In future intel should always give OCers a DC version, only release it at the outset ie this would have been better to release instead of haswell. And leave the comments about what the chip can do to the reviewers...like most intelligent people that market. Intel ceo and engineer will be getting razzed for long time, if retail doesnt do better than ES.


----------



## FlanK3r

So, Devils Canyon finaly in my hands. I will tetsing now only AIR cooling OC and few benchmarks, so stay tunde. After weekend we will see.


__
https://flic.kr/p/nYFQxH


__
https://flic.kr/p/nYFQxH


__
https://flic.kr/p/nEq5B1


__
https://flic.kr/p/nEq5B1


__
https://flic.kr/p/nEq5HJ


__
https://flic.kr/p/nEq5HJ

With M7H, Gelid Tranquillo and 4000 rpm fan Delta at it.


----------



## nitrubbb

Can anyone help me, bought i5 4690 and the stock cooler is a bit ******ed? Look at the bottom left "leg"? I am unable to rotate it to normal position.



edit: nvm, got it into positionwith a screwdriver


----------



## jopale

Do you guys think broad well will use socket 1150?


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopale*
> 
> Do you guys think broad well will use socket 1150?


Z97 has been released for Broadwell, which guess what? Uses Socket 1150. Broadwell is a refinement over Haswell, not a new architecture.


----------



## Notion

Hi Guys, before i upgrade, what are the temps like with the new chips? any good compared to Ivy, Haswell?

Thanks


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Z97 has been released for Broadwell, which guess what? Uses Socket 1150. Broadwell is a refinement over Haswell, not a new architecture.


Mostly a die shrink from 22nm to 14nm,


----------



## Notion

oh been reading reviews about this chip and it looks to be a pointless upgrade if overclocking.. can anyone confirm this who has one?

Thanks


----------



## z06z33

Amazing 14nm I still have a pc running a 350nm Pentium P54C at 100mhz lol we've come a long way in the past 18 years.
CPU's have gotten 25 times smaller and at least 45 times faster.


----------



## opt33

In case some did not see massmans post on xtreme yet. Results of several ES samples on ambient air, 4.5 to 4.8 max, and with relatively high vcore for that speed. These were ones without using LN2 to cool the ambients, ie true air.


4.5 max on 1.38 and 1.42 vcore ...ouch. A cpu that does 4 turbo to 4.2 on 4 cores (4.4 on 1 core) (per anandtech), but needs 1.42v for 4.5 ghz...impressively crappy scaling or high stock vcore?

good thing im upgrading just for 2 new toys on 1 mobo (broadwell), otherwise I would sit it out unless retail surprisingly bucks the ES trend.


----------



## fateswarm

I keep wondering what cooler, what ambient, what VID, what uncore, what uncore multi etc. they are using in all those tests posted.


----------



## Promisedpain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> In case some did not see massmans post on xtreme yet. Results of several ES samples on ambient air, 4.5 to 4.8 max, and with relatively high vcore for that speed. These were ones without using LN2 to cool the ambients, ie true air.
> 
> 
> 4.5 max on 1.38 and 1.42 vcore ...ouch. A cpu that does 4 turbo to 4.2 on 4 cores (4.4 on 1 core) (per anandtech), but needs 1.42v for 4.5 ghz...impressively crappy scaling or high stock vcore?
> 
> good thing im upgrading just for 2 new toys on 1 mobo (broadwell), otherwise I would sit it out unless retail surprisingly bucks the ES trend.


It's seems like the CPU is just 4770k with higher stock speed, but also higher voltage. And the temps are a little bit better, but overall it's kinda dissapointing. But you should still hit at least 4.4 GHz, which wasn't guaranteed with every 4770k, so that's something....


----------



## BoredErica

It's not even a tick or a tock really. We're getting something halfway so I guess we can't really complain.


----------



## mandrix

I'm much less enthusiastic about DC than I was, like a lot of us I guess. But I still need another cpu since I have both Z87 & Z97 boards with only a single 4770K and my backup rig down. My 4770K has been a very good one, quite a cut above average from what I see in Darkwizzie's thread. So anyway, I'll bite and get the 4790K and hope for the best.

I managed somehow to move some pins out of place on the Z87's cpu socket trying to put the cover on the wrong way,







so I still need to get out the magnifying glass stand and a good sharp needle and go to work. Wish me luck on that, looks like 5 or 6 pins got moved.


----------



## KnownDragon

I am trying to decide on motherboard. Thinking the z97x udh5 or asus pro or maybe the hero? Any comments to which board?


----------



## fateswarm

Indications indicate based on people from the delided club, that if these do around 80C under heavy load on an exceptional non-custom cooler, they may do 65C or less on delid.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I am trying to decide on motherboard. Thinking the z97x udh5 or asus pro or maybe the hero? Any comments to which board?


Depends on what you need....I don't know the asus boards well, but the UD5H is a very dependable board and a good overclocker. It was "downgraded" a little from the Z87 board but it still cooks.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I am trying to decide on motherboard. Thinking the z97x udh5 or asus pro or maybe the hero? Any comments to which board?


I went with the Z97X gaming 7, got a sweet deal on it with some free ram.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I went with the Z97X gaming 7, got a sweet deal on it with some free ram.


OCN may need a gaming 7 club soon


----------



## istudy92

I5 DC chips on amazon are inflated


----------



## johnvosh

Can't wait for my Pentium to come in! Picking up an MSI Z97S SLI Plus motherboard to run it! Went with this board because I wanted a board with some blue on it and since you can't find anything other than black PCB nowadays this will have to do


----------



## EinZerstorer

here's to hoping the retail chips sail smoothly in oc's.

but I MUST wonder

is intel killing the oc market with their designs?

what will 14nm do to power handling and delivery ? reduce oc potential even further???


----------



## Notion

I think you might be onto something there .. don't understand why 14nm needs more power .. Should be less.. Hotter, should be cooler.. Somethings not right


----------



## EinZerstorer

larger die's allow more power capacity AND better cooling... " newer " isn't always better.


----------



## carrion

Just started the "order sequence" myself...

Placed one for MSI's Z97M Gaming, and thinking about preorder or not the 4790k.


----------



## Notion

agree.. Sandybridge looks quite attractive


----------



## BoredErica

Haswell's average OC still had an edge over a 5ghz Sandy performance wise. No point picking an old part now, only to Devil's Canyon we go.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> larger die's allow more power capacity AND better cooling... " newer " isn't always better.


I think Intel will have get big again. More finely tuned displacement for the hot rodders.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> here's to hoping the retail chips sail smoothly in oc's.
> 
> but I MUST wonder
> 
> is intel killing the oc market with their designs?
> 
> what will 14nm do to power handling and delivery ? reduce oc potential even further???


The smaller the process node the harder to deviate from factory voltage. That's a fundamental property. All foundries have it.

It's mainly a matter what Intel offers out of the box.

What it oc's later probably diminishes.


----------



## opt33

yep, not only are smaller nodes less voltage tolerant (though ameliorated some with design improvements), but massive growth is in portable devices which require power efficiency to compete, and engineers have said you can design for max efficiency (low tdp) or max performance (high mhz), but compromises are made on one or the other. And when people say PCs are dead, they simply mean PC growth is stagnant compared to portable devices, and without growth, company stock prices go down, pisses off stock holders, and ceo's lose their job to someone who can maintain company growth by competing in growing markets not stagnant ones.

Like fateswarm said, what intel designs for masses, we then get, though intel this time tried to make some minor improvements for overclockers, though clearly they cant redesign a chip from ground up for overclocking.


----------



## FlanK3r

Its hot inside, 28 C in room. Seems 4700 MHz stable 1.375 V, but I cant get 4800 MHz hard benchmarks yet...( i tried up to 1.425V)


----------



## Notion

I agree but hell they would probably sell more chips


----------



## FlanK3r

now is it only in hands of overlcockers. Classic retails will be aviable in end of June (around 20th)


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> now is it only in hands of overlcockers. Classic retails will be aviable in end of June (around 20th)


Its gonna be exciting!


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notion*
> 
> I agree but hell they would probably sell more chips


They could, but not a significant enough difference. Harsh reality is, overclockers are a small minority in Intel's customer base.


----------



## rrrman

I'm in!
4970KPOO.png (12k. png file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## DANZAS4321

So im pretty much set on getting the 4690K. I need a board. Im looking at the MSi GAMING 7, GIGABYTE GAMING 7, MSI Z97-GD65 Or the Maxiumums VII RANGER. Also need new paste. whats best choice?


----------



## tafkamk

P
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> So im pretty much set on getting the 4690K. I need a board. Im looking at the MSi GAMING 7, GIGABYTE GAMING 7, MSI Z97-GD65 Or the Maxiumums VII RANGER. Also need new paste. whats best choice?


Recently switched to the Gelid Extreme paste personally and I'm a fan









As for motherboard, If the VII Hero is in your price range and you intend on overclocking, apparently VRM is a big improvement over the VII Ranger.
I didn't look into the Gigabyte 7 board much, but my previous Z77x gigabyte board and z87x boards were rock solid. I've never had great luck with MSI, went through 2 DOA boards before giving up on MSI and picking up my Gigabyte Z77x, but could have just been bad luck.

On a side note, my Asus VII Hero arrived yesterday, the board looks sexy. Poor CPU socket looks lonely though, hoping the 20th is an accurate date for the 4790k. Despite the poor overclocking results for DC so far, I'm feeling the itch to do some OCing.


----------



## DANZAS4321

ive seen reviews from sites such as bittech saying the ranger matches the msi gaming 7 when overclocking a 4770k, vrm cant be much different can it?


----------



## tafkamk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> ive seen reviews from sites such as bittech saying the ranger matches the msi gaming 7 when overclocking a 4770k, vrm cant be much different can it?


I haven't looked much into the MSI but between the Ranger and Hero
Ranger is 4 phase, Hero is 8 phase


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tafkamk*
> 
> I haven't looked much into the MSI but between the Ranger and Hero
> Ranger is 4 phase, Hero is 8 phase


ok then. thanks. Also 1000 POSTS ON THIS THREAD. THE CHIP ISNT EVEN OUT YET xD


----------



## tafkamk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> ok then. thanks. Also 1000 POSTS ON THIS THREAD. THE CHIP ISNT EVEN OUT YET xD


IKR, common INTEL take my money already


----------



## bubbleawsome

I still haven't asked microcenter if I can trade my 4670k for a 4690k. They've been great about that in the past.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubbleawsome*
> 
> I still haven't asked microcenter if I can trade my 4670k for a 4690k. They've been great about that in the past.


I went to get my 4770k they told me i could do that. (That's if you got warranty with them)


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> So im pretty much set on getting the 4690K. I need a board. Im looking at the MSi GAMING 7, GIGABYTE GAMING 7, MSI Z97-GD65 Or the Maxiumums VII RANGER. Also need new paste. whats best choice?


I went with the Gigabyte Gaming 7 after getting a really good deal on it (free ram), check out fateswarm's helpful threadon Z97 VRM info, the Gigabyte G7 seems to come out almost on par with the top end motherboards in terms of its VRMs/ number of phases - http://www.overclock.net/t/1490142/z97-vrm-info/0_40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> ok then. thanks. Also 1000 POSTS ON THIS THREAD. THE CHIP ISNT EVEN OUT YET xD


We are awesome


----------



## MCFC

Thinking of skipping this one


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of skipping this one


Whats your current CPU? Im sitting on an athlon X4 760K and this is marginally better than haswell so ill be buying it regardless. If you are on an Fx 8320/8350 or a sandy i5/i7 there is no point in getting these at all


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I went with the Gigabyte Gaming 7 after getting a really good deal on it (free ram), check out fateswarm's helpful threadon Z97 VRM info, the Gigabyte G7 seems to come out almost on par with the top end motherboards in terms of its VRMs/ number of phases - http://www.overclock.net/t/1490142/z97-vrm-info/0_40
> 
> We are awesome


I saw in a review on Bittech.net that the MAXIMUM VII ranger and the MSI GAMING 7 match each other overclock wise on a 4770k, despite the ranger having 4 phases and the gaming 7 having 6, so idk if they make mcuh difference


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Whats your current CPU? Im sitting on an athlon X4 760K and this is marginally better than haswell so ill be buying it regardless. If you are on an Fx 8320/8350 or a sandy i5/i7 there is no point in getting these at all


I would like to concur, I am riding my 8320 for this chip and Hero board.

8320 is such a slow CPU compared to all the benchmarks in games, the results clearly show these chips are better for gaming.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> I saw in a review on Bittech.net that the MAXIMUM VII ranger and the MSI GAMING 7 match each other overclock wise on a 4770k, despite the ranger having 4 phases and the gaming 7 having 6, so idk if they make mcuh difference


Anything can match anything pretty much if you're using low voltages.

If you're running 1.4v, not so much. Better to have something meaty like the z87x-d3h (which retails sub-£100 in UK sometimes) which basically means: Not the lowest lowest z87 boards, but a step above -

z97.. many boards are worse there. Maybe have to be careful if you like to push OC's.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Anything can match anything pretty much if you're using low voltages.
> 
> If you're running 1.4v, not so much. Better to have something meaty like the z87x-d3h (which retails sub-£100 in UK sometimes) which basically means: Not the lowest lowest z87 boards, but a step above -
> 
> z97.. many boards are worse there. Maybe have to be careful if you like to push OC's.


If you had to get Z97 ( i might want broadwell) what board would you pick? i was looking at GIGABYTE GAMING 7, MSI GAMING 7 and MAXIMUS VII ranger


----------



## cephelix

i think generally, from the Z97 VRM info thread, the GB gaming 7 is the best bang for buck board currently. I'd go for that if it fit my theme...


----------



## KFume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> If you had to get Z97 ( i might want broadwell) what board would you pick? i was looking at GIGABYTE GAMING 7, MSI GAMING 7 and MAXIMUS VII ranger


I just picked up a SOC Force. So far liking it.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KFume*
> 
> I just picked up a SOC Force. So far liking it.


sleek...nice...


----------



## madclassic

I'm watching this thread intently as I'm planning on getting i7 DC.

Currently researching parts, my wish list on newegg is lookin very nice so far.

Right now I'm leaning towards the Gaming 7 myself, but any of the Z97 Gigabyte boards would be a good choice.


----------



## EinZerstorer

it seems like 1.4 is high Vcore for you haswell guys, that's where things just start to get fun for us sandy guys


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> it seems like 1.4 is high Vcore for you haswell guys, that's where things just start to get fun for us sandy guys


Nah I'm sure 1.4v is fine on haswell


----------



## lilchronic

once you delid it


----------



## $ilent

But of course ?


----------



## fateswarm

There is a chance that 1.4v "soft limit" was raised. The die is same but the electrical contraptions of the package have an upgrade.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> There is a chance that 1.4v "soft limit" was raised. The die is same but the electrical contraptions of the package have an upgrade.


from the looks of that video it seems like once you delid you might hit voltage limit before temp limit


----------



## FlanK3r

I testing now voltage 1.425 V, for benchmarks as Cinebench Im near the temp limit now with aircooler :-/


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> I testing now voltage 1.425 V, for benchmarks as Cinebench Im near the temp limit now with aircooler :-/


"Air cooler" is kindda vague.


----------



## Scotty99

Just watched TTL's review of the 4790k, sigh still no real upgrade from my 2500k. (for games at least).

Sandy bridge will go down in history as the best enthusiast CPU's ever made, unless broadwell pulls a rabbit out of its proverbial hat.

One thing i will say though, if you are a person who is not interested in overclocking the regular 4790 is an absolutely amazing CPU.


----------



## MCFC

CPUs have 3 year warranty right? What's stopping me from overclocking this thing to like 5.5 ghz with 1.45 voltage? When it dies can't I get a new one from intel?


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Just watched TTL's review of the 4790k, sigh still no real upgrade from my 2500k. (for games at least).
> 
> Sandy bridge will go down in history as the best enthusiast CPU's ever made, unless broadwell pulls a rabbit out of its proverbial hat.
> 
> One thing i will say though, if you are a person who is not interested in overclocking the regular 4790 is an absolutely amazing CPU.


I highly disagree.

I am cpu bound in bf3 mp, bf4 mp, far cry 3 at times, crysis 3 a lot of the time with a 2500k @ 5.0ghz.

even a 3770k would solve these issues and FPS drops with my 780ti classified in 64 player multilayer battlefield,


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> CPUs have 3 year warranty right? What's stopping me from overclocking this thing to like 5.5 ghz with 1.45 voltage? When it dies can't I get a new one from intel?


I believe that is true, I've heard from several people that they got replacements from intel.

To be perfectly honest 1.45v probably wouldn't kill it so long as it's delidded, but if it's delidded you won't get a replacement likely


----------



## radeon-google

You guys realize the the "gaming" boards aren't really for overclocking as much as for features such as (killer nic, better sound etc...)? If you are going to overclock get Gigabyte SOC Force, MSI Mpower/XPower or other OC boards.


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> I highly disagree.
> 
> I am cpu bound in bf3 mp, bf4 mp, far cry 3 at times, crysis 3 a lot of the time with a 2500k @ 5.0ghz.
> 
> even a 3770k would solve these issues and FPS drops with my 780ti classified in 64 player multilayer battlefield,


Just for reference my 4770k @ 4.6 with a 290 sits around 70% in 64 player BF4. I had a 2500k @ 4.6 before that was pegged at 100% with only a 670. So there is a bit of a bottleneck there for sure especially for your 780ti.


----------



## DANZAS4321

In the past what has been the difference overclocking wise between a gaming board and an OC Board??? like 100Mhz? Hoping i could get maybe 4.2 out of a 4690k on a MSi gaming 7 or maximus VII ranger or GIGABYTe GAMINg 7 and a hyper 212







im still really torn on which board lol


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> MSi gaming 7 or maximus VII ranger or GIGABYTe GAMINg 7


Gigabyte 7 is the best between those three for OC. 8 true digital phases vs 4 analog or digital phases doubled or 6 analog phases.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> I highly disagree.
> 
> I am cpu bound in bf3 mp, bf4 mp, far cry 3 at times, crysis 3 a lot of the time with a 2500k @ 5.0ghz.
> 
> even a 3770k would solve these issues and FPS drops with my 780ti classified in 64 player multilayer battlefield,


Good thing battlefield 4 exists huh? Otherwise how would you guys justify these upgrades lol. (grats on your 3 FPS per 350 bucks, solid price/performance ratio there).

Sorry lol, its just that the BF4 multiplayer comments get tiring after a while, being as its pretty much the only game on the market you can even measure FPS gain with hyperthreading enabled.

I would bet an insanely large amount of money more games run worse with hyperthreading enabled than disabled. Hell even wildstar which just came out has a hyperthreading bug that saps performance.


----------



## Phuuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon-google*
> 
> You guys realize the the "gaming" boards aren't really for overclocking as much as for features such as (killer nic, better sound etc...)? If you are going to overclock get Gigabyte SOC Force, MSI Mpower/XPower or other OC boards.


Most of them are quite marketed to handle overclocking aswell. The Z87 / Z97 Motherboard VRM's don't really matter as they used to do since the voltage controller is on the CPU. You can basically overclock the same amount with almost every "decent" Z97 board. It's a shame they didn't remove it tbh.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon-google*
> 
> You guys realize the the "gaming" boards aren't really for overclocking as much as for features such as (killer nic, better sound etc...)? If you are going to overclock get Gigabyte SOC Force, MSI Mpower/XPower or other OC boards.


On the contrary, I've got a z77x ud3h and it's probably not as good in terms of components as say a gaming 7 but it still overclocks just fine.

My gut feeling is you only need soc force for ln2 overclocking


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Gigabyte 7 is the best between those three for OC. 8 true digital phases vs 4 analog or digital phases doubled or 6 analog phases.


Ok, so i guess GIGABYTE GAMING 7 it is. Is the BIOS better than what i would be on my F2-A75M HD2? On this one to adjust voltage i have to set an offset over the stock, which i doesnt tell me. also NB is locked







i wasl eanign towards MSi as their BIOs implementation is nice, same with ASUS, but im not sure on GIGABYTE


----------



## carlhil2

I am just hoping that Microcenter have both the 4790k and Formula mobo at the same time..


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Ok, so i guess GIGABYTE GAMING 7 it is. Is the BIOS better than what i would be on my F2-A75M HD2? On this one to adjust voltage i have to set an offset over the stock, which i doesnt tell me. also NB is locked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wasl eanign towards MSi as their BIOs implementation is nice, same with ASUS, but im not sure on GIGABYTE


gigabyte bios' are very nice


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> gigabyte bios' are very nice


You are 100% sure? i wont have any stupid issues like i currently do with this board?

EDIT: the current one is locked liek this http://www.kitguru.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/OLD-BIOS.jpg


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I believe that is true, I've heard from several people that they got replacements from intel.
> 
> To be perfectly honest 1.45v probably wouldn't kill it so long as it's delidded, but if it's delidded you won't get a replacement likely


I think I might do that then without delidding. If I have to up the voltage to 1.6 then so be it as long as they give me a new one.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon-google*
> 
> You guys realize the the "gaming" boards aren't really for overclocking as much as for features such as (killer nic, better sound etc...)? If you are going to overclock get Gigabyte SOC Force, MSI Mpower/XPower or other OC boards.


It's intuitive to think that Soc Force is optimal for air cooling. In reality SOC Force is ideal for Liquid Nitrogen Overclocking and other extreme overclocking too. The Z97 chipset in whole is designed only for overclocking since it's the only extra feature it has over the downgraded chipset.

There are some mediocre boards on Z97 that will not be good even on air. But there are boards that are not SOC force that are exceptional on Air or Water. What they may lack is some extra features extreme overclockers want or excessive redundancies.

Among the most exceptional for air or water are the ones on 8 digital phases and rest components being adequate. They can even be decent for LN2 overclocking in some cases and one could call them almost unnecessary on air if they are too good.

PS. Mpower is worse than several of the gaming boards of GB.


----------



## The Source

For all those building a new system around DC with a new motherboard, I recommend checking the return policy timeframe from the retailer you are going to buy from. Otherwise, it will be sitting for weeks without being able to test it, and if it turns out to be defective, you'll be forced to RMA through the boards maker and that could take a very long time. Better off waiting until you have the CPU in your hands.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> You are 100% sure? i wont have any stupid issues like i currently do with this board?
> 
> EDIT: the current one is locked liek this http://www.kitguru.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/OLD-BIOS.jpg


Please explain your issues? I have the same bios I like it no problems lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> I think I might do that then without delidding. If I have to up the voltage to 1.6 then so be it as long as they give me a new one.


Well lets be clear, 1.4v and 1.6v are worlds apart my friend lol. The point is Intel have been known to replace CPUs in the past that have died from voltage, I think munaim1 managed to get a replacement cpu from intel after his died. Obviously they wont replace a delidded or lapped cpu.

Also I dont think you will stand a chance running a cpu at any load at 1.6v without delidding it at the very least, heck I think youd struggle on custom water & delidded to run 1.6v 24.7. Plus that voltage will kill it. Just a matter of time.


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> For all those building a new system around DC with a new motherboard, I recommend checking the return policy timeframe from the retailer you are going to buy from. Otherwise, it will be sitting for weeks without being able to test it, and if it turns out to be defective, you'll be forced to RMA through the boards maker and that could take a very long time. Better off waiting until you have the CPU in your hands.


This is why I bought a Celeron to slap in and make sure everything is working properly first. cheap (40$) and can probably recoup most of the cost by reselling later.


----------



## The Source

Anything above 1.5v is a time bomb for 24/7 use.

My personal comfort level is 1.45v.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> This is why I bought a Celeron to slap in and make sure everything is working properly first. cheap (40$) and can probably recoup most of the cost by reselling later.


lol...that is exactly what I did, I thought i would be the only one. I wanted a new mobo/ram/ssd now since I have the time now to do a tear down of my liquid cooling + windows reinstall..then will just drop in 4790k when it comes...and will run my coming 2400 mhz ram at 1333mhz since that cheap cpu apparently has issues with oc ram.

And totally agree with The Source, I was going to wait, until I saw how cheap duo cores were, if something is DOA newegg is quick and effortless, vendors can take months.

I went with GB Ud5h for dual lans (want to try killer vs intel and this has both), any of the gaming GB boards, or UD3h, Ud5h are going to overclock your cpu same...OC will only be limited by cpu, especially now that FIVR (fully integrated voltage regulator) is on cpu....per rumors on china vr zone skylake may abandon FIVR, then will worry more about mobo for ocing, although those GB boards I would buy even if FIVR werent on cpu .


----------



## z06z33

Yal are having issues low fps in bf4 with a 4770k? I have no issues with my fx8350 even when I have it set a 4.0ghz smooth as silk I know bf4 runs on 8 threads maybe that's why I don't even have an amazing video card I have a 4gb 770gtx


----------



## DANZAS4321

@$ilent for my board most of the tweaking bits are just offsets from factory default of which the board wont tell you and many bits reset after saving which sucks. Ive seen the gaming 7 has several other tabs which look much bettrr


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> @$ilent for my board most of the tweaking bits are just offsets from factory default of which the board wont tell you and many bits reset after saving which sucks. Ive seen the gaming 7 has several other tabs which look much bettrr


Ah I see, on my GB bios I save the profile which saves all settings so I just load that up.

The new bios does look good though, and im realy digging the included software that comes with it. Stuff like LiveUpdate utility to update all your drivers, fast boot etc looks really useful:

http://www.eteknix.com/gigabyte-z97x-gaming-7-lga-1150-motherboard-review/5/


----------



## DANZAS4321

@$ilent I saw that new bios after some googling, looks much better in my opinion. The z97x gaming 7 overclocked a 4770k to 4.8ghz at 1.28v so I feel confident in it. Board I will be getting


----------



## Jeronbernal

Got my z97 deluxe board in, and tubing up, just need to wait for 4790k, I have my Lapped and delidded 4770k in it for the time being.

Any idea what color dye I should use? Was thinking black but it might take away from the color of the fittings... Or white but it might contrast too much..


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Got my z97 deluxe board in, and tubing up, just need to wait for 4790k, I have my Lapped and delidded 4770k in it for the time being.
> 
> Any idea what color dye I should use? Was thinking black but it might take away from the color of the fittings... Or white but it might contrast too much..


White or Silver id go with


----------



## The Source

Black and gold? Are you Persian? I'd go with black I think.


----------



## fateswarm

I'd go with a celeron too but then I figured since I get everything else as I well I might wait for other components too. Et voilà, the box takes forever, the motherboard takes 2-3 weeks. Heck, the Hitachi HDD takes 10 days, lol..


----------



## The Source

And who knows. These retailers might have June 20th-30th on their sites, but you can't depend on that being accurate at all. It could be mid July before some get their hands on a chip. Just saying. I'll be picking up a used 4770K as a place holder. Hell if it clocks well I'll just keep it and forego DC altogether. At least I'll be able to test the board out properly.


----------



## fateswarm

Nah, it's so consistent across retail internationally that the 25th to 30th seems very legit. It's those claiming 20 or earlier that are probably lying for preorders. Intel aren't that inconsistent either to be that inconsiderate.

PS. It's interesting to note that the original announcement of Intel back a few months ago was for a "Mid-Year" availability. Mid-Year is exactly July 2.


----------



## The Source

Yes but there's no guarantee that there will be enough chips to meet initial demand. That's what I'm trying to say. It's not 100% everyone will have their grubby mits on a chip come June 30th. This might be one of those times I actually condone pre ordering. Queue up lads!


----------



## fateswarm

It's Intel. They rarely run out of stock. And the OC market isn't as big as it looks from this forum.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> Yes but there's no guarantee that there will be enough chips to meet initial demand. That's what I'm trying to say. It's not 100% everyone will have their grubby mits on a chip come June 30th. This might be one of those times I actually condone pre ordering. Queue up lads!


Has a cpu ever sold out before that it was available literally nowhere at all


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Please explain your issues? I have the same bios I like it no problems lol.
> 
> Well lets be clear, 1.4v and 1.6v are worlds apart my friend lol. The point is Intel have been known to replace CPUs in the past that have died from voltage, I think munaim1 managed to get a replacement cpu from intel after his died. Obviously they wont replace a delidded or lapped cpu.
> 
> Also I dont think you will stand a chance running a cpu at any load at 1.6v without delidding it at the very least, heck I think youd struggle on custom water & delidded to run 1.6v 24.7. Plus that voltage will kill it. Just a matter of time.


ive RMA'd two delidded 4770ks with no problems


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> Has a cpu ever sold out before that it was available literally nowhere at all


Yes? Not everyone has access to the NA market where there are many retailer choices. All I'm saying, again, is that shipping times and quantity, can't be depended upon on initial release, for any product. This just seems like common sense.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ive RMA'd two delidded 4770ks with no problems


Good to know
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> Yes? Not everyone has access to the NA market where there are many retailer choices. All I'm saying, again, is that shipping times and quantity, can't be depended upon on initial release, for any product. This just seems like common sense.


It was a question and I'm European


----------



## getmeouttahere

Will an i7-4790K be a significant upgrade from my Core i5 2500K (which I could never overclock at all...ugh!). Also, any mini ITX recommendations to match with the i7-4970K? Thanks!


----------



## RetiredAssassin

hey folks, I'm a potential buyer for 4790K as it hits the market, at this point overclocking headroom doesn't concern me much since I don't have PC at all, and regardless how far it can be overclocked I need to purchase it anyways because I need nice computer for work, but still... I've read on some sources and forums that we shouldn't expect to go over 4.7ghz even with AIO(such as h105?) is this really the case guys? thanks.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> hey folks, I'm a potential buyer for 4790K as it hits the market, at this point overclocking headroom doesn't concern me much since I don't have PC at all, and regardless how far it can be overclocked I need to purchase it anyways because I need nice computer for work, but still... I've read on some sources and forums that *we shouldn't expect to go over 4.7ghz even with AIO(such as h105?)* is this really the case guys? thanks.


That sounds like a reasonable expectation. Every CPU will require different voltage to reach the desired clock speeds so it's going to vary.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> Black and gold? Are you Persian? I'd go with black I think.


American Filipino







just tired of making red builds... But didn't want to switch to a different mobo manuf. So gold it is! I like Gold anyways, was pretty fun doing a gold build

I really want to make a blueberry pastel build, with white


----------



## CapZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> lol...that is exactly what I did, I thought i would be the only one.


You're not alone guys. I couldn't wait to put my new build together, so I am using a Celeron G1820 till my 4790k arrives.


----------



## Myrmeleon

Hi all,
i just purchased a Giga Z97X Gaming GT and preordered an i7 4790k.








This mobo probably comes with first version bios (F2), while in the web site Giga is reccommended the version F5.
I ask you: the mobo will can recognize the cpu for afford me of to flash the bios at the new version?
Thanks men!


----------



## Myrmeleon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *getmeouttahere*
> 
> Will an i7-4790K be a significant upgrade from my Core i5 2500K (which I could never overclock at all...ugh!). Also, any mini ITX recommendations to match with the i7-4970K? Thanks!


http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4999#ov

or

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z97E-ITXac/


----------



## getmeouttahere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrmeleon*
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4999#ov
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z97E-ITXac/


Thanks for the suggestions! Any thoughts on what kind of performance increase I'll see upgrading from my 2500k?


----------



## KnownDragon

Okay count me In I have decided the Pentium Is a no go. Going to get the I7 DC and see how broadwell does. I am not confident in the BW 14nm and power delivery. That is something that will have to be proved to me. I am going to take the DC and upgrade in a few years from now. Thinking of a gigabyte Udh5 or msi gaming.


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notion*
> 
> oh been reading reviews about this chip and it looks to be a pointless upgrade if overclocking.. can anyone confirm this who has one?
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *getmeouttahere*
> 
> Will an i7-4790K be a significant upgrade from my Core i5 2500K (which I could never overclock at all...ugh!). Also, any mini ITX recommendations to match with the i7-4970K? Thanks!


i5 to i7 can be beneficial in some games which is cpu intensive, were the i5 might bottleneck your gpu where the i7 doesnt









It depends what games you plan on playing and if you think its worth it


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *getmeouttahere*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions! Any thoughts on what kind of performance increase I'll see upgrading from my 2500k?


Gaming, not much once both are overclocked, in everything else, should be significant..


----------



## KnownDragon

Going to go with the Msi Gaming 7 z97. Hoping the 12 power phase will help when overclocking but the usb's are a must. Picked up a black widow ultimate in the meantime to keep me calm.


----------



## bubbleawsome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> I went to get my 4770k they told me i could do that. (That's if you got warranty with them)


Warranty is special there.







I got a two year replacement on a GPU there back in 2008. I took it in two years later and traded it for the new best card (hd 5870?) for only the price difference. Awesome.


----------



## DANZAS4321

@knowndragon the board really has 6 phases. I was stuck between that board and the gigabyte gaming 7. Chose the gigabyte as it has more features for the price and I prefer the bios


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrmeleon*
> 
> Hi all,
> i just purchased a Giga Z97X Gaming GT and preordered an i7 4790k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This mobo probably comes with first version bios (F2), while in the web site Giga is reccommended the version F5.
> I ask you: the mobo will can recognize the cpu for afford me of to flash the bios at the new version?
> Thanks men!


That's a good question.
If you find out post up and let us know.


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> lol...that is exactly what I did, I thought i would be the only one. I wanted a new mobo/ram/ssd now since I have the time now to do a tear down of my liquid cooling + windows reinstall..then will just drop in 4790k when it comes...and will run my coming 2400 mhz ram at 1333mhz since that cheap cpu apparently has issues with oc ram.


my 1840 went straight to XMP just fine on my 1866MHz RAM, and I had it OC'd to 2133 without any issue as well. luck of the draw I guess


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> my 1840 went straight to XMP just fine on my 1866MHz RAM, and I had it OC'd to 2133 without any issue as well. luck of the draw I guess


Good to know, I just read of couple other people having problems, hadnt tried it myself yet, I get my board on tuesday from newegg so will see.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> @knowndragon the board really has 6 phases. I was stuck between that board and the gigabyte gaming 7. Chose the gigabyte as it has more features for the price and I prefer the bios


Thanks, curious as to why they would say 12 phase but will listen to a fellow clocker. Back to the drawing board. Going to wait to get motherboard when I pick my processor up!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> @knowndragon the board really has 6 phases. I was stuck between that board and the gigabyte gaming 7. Chose the gigabyte as it has more features for the price and I prefer the bios
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, curious as to why they would say 12 phase but will listen to a fellow clocker. Back to the drawing board. Going to wait to get motherboard when I pick my processor up!
Click to expand...

The MSI Gaming 7 has 6 true phases and a doubler hence why they say 12 phases.


----------



## Cozmo85

So what is recommendation for a MicroATX z97 board for this cpu? Was looking at the maximus VII gene.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> So what is recommendation for a MicroATX z97 board for this cpu? Was looking at the maximus VII gene.


yeah looks like a good board


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrmeleon*
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4999#ov
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z97E-ITXac/


if you can't oc the 2500k, yes, huge upgrade dude


----------



## KnownDragon

I looked at the Gigabyte's Oc and soc force wasn't really impressed with the lack of heatsinks. Right now looking at reviews for the Asrock extreme 6. Claims to have 12 power phase digi control. I need to do my research into power phase for these boards. Even Asrock's Oc board wasn't calling to me.

Edited... Here is a very helpful information on some vrm and power phase of z97. It has helped me almost decide to get the asrock extreme 6. Looking for the gigabyte's info now.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1490142/z97-vrm-info/10


----------



## KnownDragon

Right now this is the board that I am going to choose. Ga-z97-udh5-bkIt has the M.2 sata, ample usb, 4k resolution support. I want to say 12 phase and should not hold back an Overclock. I went with the Bk edition for the extra warranty and the color scheme matches my black and red h440. This will be the first time for me getting my hands on a chip on it's release date and I want to thank everyone that has guided me in my decisions. Now just waiting on the 30th to come by. I will post data on overclocks Asap. I will also try and get microcenter to let me hold every i7 and see if they are carrying different chips or just the same chip and manufacture dates. We shall see. Hopefully I pick the right damn one. My 3770k is going to go to my wife and the 3570 will be the htpc and gaming console. (Emulators)


----------



## Pahani

I'm going with the ASUS Maximus VII Formula, myself. I've never owned a top-line ASUS board, and i promised myself this time would be it









The MB won't be released until July, though......though neither will the PG278Q monitor I'm also waiting for.

So even if my preordered 4790K ships later than expected, I still have time to play with.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pahani*
> 
> I'm going with the ASUS Maximus VII Formula, myself. I've never owned a top-line ASUS board, and i promised myself this time would be it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MB won't be released until July, though......though neither will the PG278Q monitor I'm also waiting for.
> 
> So even if my preordered 4790K ships later than expected, I still have time to play with.


I own a Asus Maximus V Formula right now. I haven't any problems with it. I bought it used from here on the Market Place. It overclocks nicely. I was leaning towards the Asus Deluxe but I think my wife would've killed me on that one. I will give you a heads up though. When I installed the wifi on this board the l bracket caused it to ground out. Also the software in Ai suite I want to say the game first wifi and the usb charger caused issues.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Ugh, release arrive faster! Want to play some bf4 but cant now as frame dips are horrid D; 4690K and GIGABYTE Z97X GAMING 7 i need you!!!


----------



## $ilent

Am I crazy for contemplating selling my 3770k, and just keeping a hopefully highly overclocked G3258 to play games like Titanfall and BF4 with gtx 670 SLI at 1440p?


----------



## fateswarm

Notice there is a point that the current the VRM can handle is so much, it becomes not that important to even cool it. e.g. those cards on Z87 with IR3550 x 8 could do 480Amps and that's like ~1000W under regular conditions and a very big overclock on LN2 or air/water might not need more than 200W, you get the picture of the redundancy.

So, 12 phases will occasionally need no cooling at all and occasionaly 8 phase boards won't either. The SOC Force will likely not need much cooling (I've seen Sin0822 remove the heatsink on presentations) since with 8 IR3553s it could theoretically do up to 750W under regular conditions when again it won't need it.

For the mid-end boards it's more interesting, since e.g. the Gigabytes appear to usually have 8 mosfets that can do up to around 25A under regular conditions, a max of around 400W. They should be fine with a mild application of heatsinks but they will feel warmer to the touch.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Am I crazy for contemplating selling my 3770k, and just keeping a hopefully highly overclocked G3258 to play games like Titanfall and BF4 with gtx 670 SLI at 1440p?


Yes.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Am I crazy for contemplating selling my 3770k, and just keeping a hopefully highly overclocked G3258 to play games like Titanfall and BF4 with gtx 670 SLI at 1440p?


Every time I see your profile picture, I think you're crazy.


----------



## $ilent

I have disabled my CPU so it's at 2c/2t going to test titanfall and bf4 Fps


----------



## DANZAS4321

Good luck


----------



## EinZerstorer

yeah that's going a little far. no 2 core will handle bf4 dude................


----------



## z06z33

Have you looked at benchmarks? Intel CPU's kill AMD in single core performance. The 4770k at 3.5ghz killed the fx-8350 at 4.0ghz don't get me wrong I love my FX-8350 but FSX/P3DV2 loves chips that are strong for single core.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Hey $ilent put me down for an i5


----------



## z06z33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> The MSI Gaming 7 has 6 true phases and a doubler hence why they say 12 phases.


Will it make a big difference in OC'ing? I have the MSI Gaming 7 and bought it because of the 12 phase power design. I know I'm able to get my fx-8350 to 4.6 ghz on a 4 phase motherboard and it draws a lot more power than the 4790k does.


----------



## $ilent

Ive tested 2c/2t vs 4c/8t

In tital fall at 1440p with GTX 670 SLI my results are:

2c/2t - Min, Max, Avg: 28, 97, 55.872

4c/8t - Min, Max, Avg: 27, 97, 63.424

Now for BF4.


----------



## TTheuns

Finally ordered my 4790K!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## fateswarm

The main thing doubled number of phases give is capacity, the board being able to handle more wattage. Number of true phases give better stability and efficiency, all else being equal. It comes to reason that if the mosfets, chokes, capacitors can handle say 8 very easily, going to 16 is not a benefit.

See the 'Literature' at the OP on my sig for an excellent description by Sin0822 on how VRMs work.

To be practical, expect up to 200W needs, and after a big redundancy over it, it's about quality.


----------



## FlanK3r

__
https://flic.kr/p/nYVbHq


__
https://flic.kr/p/nYVbHq

stejný takt wprime

__
https://flic.kr/p/nGxwyo


__
https://flic.kr/p/nGxwyo

Cant get more. I tried many combination of vcore and vccin (1.35V-1.45V)/ 1.75V-1.97V), higher, lower, laborating with PCH VLX and others settings and 4800 MHz cant get OK


----------



## Jeronbernal

You guys think delidded the 4790k, and replacing the Tim with CLU would make it worse or better?


----------



## fateswarm

It's definitely better. Only question is if the benefit is small or big.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Hey $ilent put me down for an i5


why not get a used 4770k for the same price


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Hey $ilent put me down for an i5


You can signup using the link marked "signup" in the first post









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> You guys think delidded the 4790k, and replacing the Tim with CLU would make it worse or better?


The only time it would make it worse is if you obviously kill the chip by delidding it wrong, or if the chip is a golden CPU and you loose a few hundred mhz if you were going to be putting the cpu under LN2.


----------



## DANZAS4321

@lilchronic well how much would one of those run me ?? I don't see the point as all I do is game


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> You can signup using the link marked "signup" in the first post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only time it would make it worse is if you obviously kill the chip by delidding it wrong, or if the chip is a golden CPU and you loose a few hundred mhz if you were going to be putting the cpu under LN2.


Like my 4770k I delidded it due to Temps, but what I meant was is it a fact that they used much better TIM this time? and is it comparable to CLU?


----------



## $ilent

Oh, no its not as good as CLU. I think we are seeing like 10C better temps at best, so its like 80C now where before that was 90C. But it remains to be seen what happens on water I feel, im not 100% sure if its going to be like water vs air for better temps or if it still will need a delid.

Also just looking at all the numerous 4790k reviews listed on OCN from the likes of TH, legitreviews, guru3d etc, they all seem to inexplicably test the temperatures with like the 4770k at 4.4ghz and 1.20v and then the 4790k at 4.8ghz and 1.29v, but with the 4790k only being like 5C hotter. Why they just cant test both at the same speed and voltage is beyond me.

The PCper review makes the most sense:

Quote:


> Interesting stuff. Even though I wasn't able to get higher than 4.7 GHz, the limit does not appear to be temperature on my Core i7-4790K, just crappy luck. *Under load with a voltage of 1.36v, temperatures on Devil's Canyon didn't go past 84C*. On the other hand, *the original Haswell part hit 91C with a lower voltage (1.25v) and higher clock speed (4.8 GHz). *


Also notice this from PCper:



Temperatures during load of Core i7-4790K at 4.7 GHz

The above to me says a delid is necessary to remove that huge variance across cores (suggests poor TIM/IHS contact to me).

My gut feeling is a delid will be necessary for best temps.


----------



## Jeronbernal

When 4790k come so can already see a influx of 4770ks in the market place... Wonder if mine would sell for more or less? Considering it's Lapped and delidded.


----------



## opt33

yeah I think tim1 and need to delid will be luck of draw just like OC...if I had that 26C difference between two loaded cores I would definitely delid, that is some crappy tim1 application.

If I get 4.8ghz with 1.4v and load temps are 76C in prime like guru3d's chip then wont delid, but several other review samples had temps I would delid..


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> @lilchronic well how much would one of those run me ?? I don't see the point as all I do is game


i have a 4770k for sale in the market..... also more and more games are using more core's / thread's including BF4 , crysis 3 and pretty much every new game thats coming out.


----------



## fateswarm

There *is* a good review with same voltages.

http://www.sweclockers.com/recension/18924-intel-core-i7-4790k-devils-canyon/21#pagehead

1.35V 4770K 4.4GHz, 90C
1.35V 4790K 4.4GHz, 77C


----------



## $ilent

Well I tested the BF4 at 2c/2t and 4c/8t, here are my results:

2c/2t - Min, Max, Avg: 0, 72, 49.532

4c/8t - Min, Max, Avg 37, 71, 65.112

So I might just stick with the pentium for now, I guess ill see what happens once my DC cpu arrives. The thing is I hate BF4 at the moment, plays like crap on my pc and pretty much always has done, its awful. Whereas Titanfall plays just fine and im playing that a lot recently.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Well I tested the BF4 at 2c/2t and 4c/8t, here are my results:
> 
> 2c/2t - Min, Max, Avg: 0, 72, 49.532
> 
> 4c/8t - Min, Max, Avg 37, 71, 65.112
> 
> So I might just stick with the pentium for now, I guess ill see what happens once my DC cpu arrives. The thing is I hate BF4 at the moment, plays like crap on my pc and pretty much always has done, its awful. Whereas Titanfall plays just fine and im playing that a lot recently.


I had SLI 670's as well and I gave up on trying to get it running properly. I ended up doing what I did with BF3, almost all low settings on a single card. After the initial sheen of pretty visuals wears off, the scoreboard tends to matter more and more.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> I had SLI 670's as well and I gave up on trying to get it running properly. I ended up doing what I did with BF3, almost all low settings on a single card. After the initial sheen of pretty visuals wears off, the scoreboard tends to matter more and more.


Yeah, well I might just ending up doing that if it allows me to play the game at a decent fps. At which case, I dont see a reason to not run the pentium unlocked chip if its clocked quite high. I never do any coding or anything like that, and the only games besides bf3, bf4, titanfall I play are steam games.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Yeah, well I might just ending up doing that if it allows me to play the game at a decent fps. At which case, I dont see a reason to not run the pentium unlocked chip if its clocked quite high. I never do any coding or anything like that, and the only games besides bf3, bf4, titanfall I play are steam games.


I also saw an improvement in smoothness and general performance improvements in most games using those cards simply by switching to Win 8.1 from Win 7


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> There *is* a good review with same voltages.
> 
> http://www.sweclockers.com/recension/18924-intel-core-i7-4790k-devils-canyon/21#pagehead
> 
> 1.35V 4770K 4.4GHz, 90C
> 1.35V 4790K 4.4GHz, 77C


If this link is accurate, I will be ecstatic with my purchase.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> I also saw an improvement in smoothness and general performance improvements in most games using those cards simply by switching to Win 8.1 from Win 7


Thats not an option unfortunately


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Yeah, well I might just ending up doing that if it allows me to play the game at a decent fps. At which case, I dont see a reason to not run the pentium unlocked chip if its clocked quite high. I never do any coding or anything like that, and the only games besides bf3, bf4, titanfall I play are steam games.


settings maxed, 2xmsaa 110% resolution scale - 780ti / 2500k 82-100fps with v sync on at 1080, usually holds 100 fps except huge scenes in MP

it's your cpu AND gpu's holding you back, you need 3g vram first of all to handle bf4


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> settings maxed, 2xmsaa 110% resolution scale - 780ti / 2500k 82-100fps with v sync on at 1080, usually holds 100 fps except huge scenes in MP
> 
> it's your cpu AND gpu's holding you back, you need 3g vram first of all to handle bf4


Not true at all. You can run a single 2GB 670 with full Ultra including 4xMSAA (might have been 2xMSAA) at 1080p and it still runs smoothly. No res scaling. You might not achieve the FPS you want though. The major issues only pop up when SLI in enabled.


----------



## EinZerstorer

not achieving high or stable fps is cpu and gpu holding you back. .................................







btw dude, I ran a 670 on bf4, and a 680, and a 780 and a 780 ti, and a 660ti sli setup, I'm pretty sure I know where bottlenecks begin, 680 still is gpu bound, 780 you start seeing cpu holding you back and anything higher is cpu


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> If this link is accurate, I will be ecstatic with my purchase.


I think it's legit. But I may still delid if I get an itch. Though I think a lot of people interpret temperature reviews wrongly since you can't just talk temperature, you have to talk temperature in relation to cooler and load too.


----------



## FlanK3r

*There is my settings*
stable for benchmark, but not for OCCT/LINX...

*antisurge*

__
https://flic.kr/p/nH5Vxr


__
https://flic.kr/p/nH5Vxr

*Extreme Tweaker settings (voltages, turbo, multipliers etc)*

__
https://flic.kr/p/nH565h


__
https://flic.kr/p/nH565h


__
https://flic.kr/p/nZrFJw


__
https://flic.kr/p/nZrFJw


__
https://flic.kr/p/nZsHCw


__
https://flic.kr/p/nZsHCw


__
https://flic.kr/p/nH563o


__
https://flic.kr/p/nH563o

*Tweakers paradise+digi power control settings*

__
https://flic.kr/p/nZsHBj


__
https://flic.kr/p/nZsHBj


__
https://flic.kr/p/nH5Vza


__
https://flic.kr/p/nH5Vza


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> not achieving high or stable fps is cpu and gpu holding you back. .................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw dude, I ran a 670 on bf4, and a 680, and a 780 and a 780 ti, and a 660ti sli setup, I'm pretty sure I know where bottlenecks begin, 680 still is gpu bound, 780 you start seeing cpu holding you back and anything higher is cpu


I tone the resolution scale down, so its no longer a question of VRAM.

I just think BF4 plain sucks and doesnt work to be honest.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *getmeouttahere*
> 
> Will an i7-4790K be a significant upgrade from my Core i5 2500K (which I could never overclock at all...ugh!). Also, any mini ITX recommendations to match with the i7-4970K? Thanks!


If you never OC'ed your 2500K then yes it would be a significant upgrade. Why you were not able to overclock it? From 3.3GHZ, 4.2GHz was assured on air, probably 4.4GHz too and possibly 4.6GHz.

The direct compare of the 2500K would be the 4690K but you look for the higher one 4790K with HT and 2 MB more cache and from 3.3GHz you 2500K is, you would now run @4GHz so don't hesitate!

If I was to go into mini-ITX, I would go with the ASUS IMPACT VII coming out soon. I moved to microATX a long time ago and I'm tempted to fo mini-ITX now but from my current OC'ed 2500K I see no reason to upgrade to the DC. I had hope to make another use of my DDR3 before having to move to DDR4 with next platform.


----------



## Rhialto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> So what is recommendation for a MicroATX z97 board for this cpu? Was looking at the maximus VII gene.


That would be my choice too because I'm happy with my current GENE-Z so I would have took another GENE.


----------



## Rhialto

Anyone else was looking for the i5-4690K instead of the i7-4790K? I currently use a 2500K so it's similar to it, just like the 2600K is similar to the 4790K.

Maybe the i5-4690K will show better OC score with no HT and 2MB less cache. I'm still looking for firsts reviews of it.


----------



## getmeouttahere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhialto*
> 
> If you never OC'ed your 2500K then yes it would be a significant upgrade. Why you were not able to overclock it? From 3.3GHZ, 4.2GHz was assured on air, probably 4.4GHz too and possibly 4.6GHz.


I don't know why I couldn't OC my 2500K...must have just got a lemon. This was the first time an OC failed for me, so I'm looking forward better luck this time around. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *getmeouttahere*
> 
> I don't know why I couldn't OC my 2500K...must have just got a lemon. This was the first time an OC failed for me, so I'm looking forward better luck this time around. Thanks for the advice.


When live gives you lemons...

...Your lemonade will suck unless you also got free sugar and water to go with it.

Took me all night to come up with that.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I edit the intel section.
> 
> Also a parcel arrived in the post today:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> *There is my settings*
> stable for benchmark, but not for OCCT/LINX...
> 
> *antisurge*
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/nH5Vxr
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/nH5Vxr
> 
> *Extreme Tweaker settings (voltages, turbo, multipliers etc)*
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/nH565h
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/nH565h
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/nZrFJw
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/nZrFJw
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/nZsHCw
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/nZsHCw
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/nH563o
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/nH563o
> 
> *Tweakers paradise+digi power control settings*
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/nZsHBj
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/nZsHBj
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/nH5Vza
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/nH5Vza


Wow is that bios super sweet looking. Maybe its time to come back to Asus


----------



## SonDa5

Finally chose a Z97 motherboard for my 4790k build with crossfire/SLI video cards.

ASUS Z97 WS.


----------



## madclassic

Can't decide between Gigabyte Gaming 7 and Asus Max VII Hero...


----------



## tafkamk

my hero arrived last week in the mail, its sexy looking. No 1150 chip yet, so thats all i can really tell you


----------



## Falling Rain

Yeah I just picked up a maximus hero VII on friday, going to be putting the 4690k in it seeing how my current processor is a FX-6100 and all I do is game, so the i7 isn't necessary. Gonna be using the Noctua NH-D14 for cooling to... also picked up 4x2 G Skills Ram sticks... you know... Red


----------



## Cozmo85

My Vii Gene is on the way. Bank of america has 10% cash back at tigerdirect also right now which will make the 4790k around $305 shipped.


----------



## Falling Rain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> My Vii Gene is on the way. Bank of america has 10% cash back at tigerdirect also right now which will make the 4790k around $305 shipped.


Must be nice, I live in Canada so... when shipping and tax is all added it will be $310 from newegg for the 4690k... it would cost me $423.73 for the 4790k


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> My Vii Gene is on the way. Bank of america has 10% cash back at tigerdirect also right now which will make the 4790k around $305 shipped.


Wait, what?

Does the cash back apply to all Bank of America customers?


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Wait, what?
> Does the cash back apply to all Bank of America customers?


Log into your account and click Cash Back Deals at the top. Should be one for Tigerdirect 10% cash back



Changed to processing after i placed my order today.


----------



## Phuuz

Does anyone know what the official release date is of the ASUS Maximus Formula VII? My retailer is trolling me every day now with switching the delivery date from the 23rd to 25th to even the 27th and then back and forward on my 4790K pre-order :\


----------



## fateswarm

DC is so going July 2. 30 if you're lucky. 25 if you are *very* lucky.

Earlier if they break in the vaults.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> DC is so going July 2. 30 if you're lucky. 25 if you are *very* lucky.
> 
> Earlier if they break in the vaults.


Amazon still hasnt changed their date from the 20th

http://www.amazon.com/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-Processor--BX80646I74790K/dp/B00KPRWAX8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1402951289&sr=8-1&keywords=4790K


----------



## fateswarm

I've seen that too. My guess is they're lying. Fishing for preorders.

But never say never!


----------



## Asus11

11 days


----------



## KnownDragon

Motherboard change again. Decided to go with the Maximus VII Hero. They need to go ahead and release these things.


----------



## $ilent

Not long now my friend.


----------



## madclassic

Do you think the initial batch/release of these DC chips will "underperform" compared to when the chips manufacturing has matured?
Just wondering if I shop cop right away or wait a bit to see users results.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> Do you think the initial batch/release of these DC chips will "underperform" compared to when the chips manufacturing has matured?
> Just wondering if I shop cop right away or wait a bit to see users results.


I dont think anyone could definitely confirm or deny this. I think prices will drop slightly though after initial release.


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> Do you think the initial batch/release of these DC chips will "underperform" compared to when the chips manufacturing has matured?
> Just wondering if I shop cop right away or wait a bit to see users results.


I think the initial batch of release chips possibly has a better chance of OC'ing well. This is based on the theory that with the initial batch Intel has had plenty time to stock pile chips and be a little more picky with the binning process. It would make sense from a business stand point that your first batch of hyped up refresh K sku CPUs released to the public actually perform well to create even more of a buzz to get people buying.

However going by this logic you would expect better performance from the ES chips. So who knows really, these are just some random thoughts I have on the subject


----------



## Pavilion 650m

Im building a pc and just ordered everything yesterday and today. I just havent ordered a CPU or motherboard, should i wait to get the 4790k? Whens the release date? On amazon it says 6/20/14... On tigerdirect it doesnt say anything.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

I pre-ordered my 4790K from Amazon and my conformation says I can expect it between the 25th and 27th. But I have a perfectly good Intel 970 running @ 4.3GHz right now so I'm not in a hurry to build. It will get here when it gets here.


----------



## TLM-610

Intel have a bad rep of trading off temps for overclocking abilities or vice versa especially since this new unsoldered tim trend begun. The first releases of any generation seem to overclock the best but with supernova like temps. The latter releases that have better temps tend to overclock poorly.


----------



## wanako

I'm defenitely going for a 4790K and maybe an MSI Z97M Gaming or a Gigabyte Z97M Gaming-5. Let's see how this turns out.


----------



## zaodrze244

i'm going for 4790k + Asrock Z97 Extreme 4.

http://www.purepc.pl/plyty_glowne/test_asrock_z97_extreme4_plyta_glowna_lga_1150_warta_swojej_ceny


----------



## Pahani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phuuz*
> 
> Does anyone know what the official release date is of the ASUS Maximus Formula VII? My retailer is trolling me every day now with switching the delivery date from the 23rd to 25th to even the 27th and then back and forward on my 4790K pre-order :\


I'm also waiting for the M7F. The only thing I've read on the ROG site says "July".....nothing more specific. Same for the ROG SWIFT.

So I'm planning on July 31st LOL


----------



## MCFC

4790k with maximus vii hero here


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I tone the resolution scale down, so its no longer a question of VRAM.
> 
> I just think BF4 plain sucks and doesnt work to be honest.


it gives everyone problems,

it'd be cool if a 2 core ran modern games even oc'ed to the moon but the last push of games moving towards multicore support have me thinking 4c HT will become the new low end and 6 / 8 cores will be the high end parts in the near future......


----------



## Onyxian

Why is choosing a motherboard is so difficult? I was pretty set on the UD5H, is it bad a big reason I don't want it is because there is no system fan header near the socket? I was thinking about going for the Gaming 7 instead but then I don't like the red color. Haha I'm so bad.


----------



## bluedevil

Thinking about going with a i5 4690K, should I upgrade? Web browsing and gaming are my main tasks.....


----------



## EinZerstorer

go i7 if you can man. newer games will use the HT cores.


----------



## radeon-google

My temp CPU to set everything up. Now just gotta wait for my 4790k and pop that baby in.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> go i7 if you can man. newer games will use the HT cores.


It also adds another $100.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> go i7 if you can man. newer games will use the HT cores.


Like what? For i5 to i7 upgrade to make sense the FPS improvement has to be larger than putting $100 more into the GPU. And he's running a 1440p monitor.


----------



## EinZerstorer

any modern game................ bf4 . far cry 4 . watch dogs for example, all use or will utilize 8 threads

idc what you do, but you will better fps / especially in multiplayer iwth 8 threads. if you haven't figured that out by now you must not have played the last wave of games. also the influx of games being based off " next gen " consoles and their arch will make i7's more useful than ever because of the threads.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> any modern game................ bf4 . far cry 4 . watch dogs for example, all use or will utilize 8 threads
> 
> idc what you do, but you will better fps / especially in multiplayer iwth 8 threads. if you haven't figured that out by now you must not have played the last wave of games. also the influx of games being based off " next gen " consoles and their arch will make i7's more useful than ever because of the threads.


Given this is almost a year old, I still find this very relevant.

http://www.techspot.com/review/734-battlefield-4-benchmarks/page6.html
http://www.hardwarepal.com/battlefield-4-benchmark-mp-cpu-gpu-w7-vs-w8-1/8/


----------



## csjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon-google*
> 
> My temp CPU to set everything up. Now just gotta wait for my 4790k and pop that baby in.


. That board is so beautiful, even the box makes me happy haha


----------



## radeon-google

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csjames*
> 
> . That board is so beautiful, even the box makes me happy haha


Ya i love it so far, cant wait to overclock the 4790k


----------



## Weber

Pentium G3258 and i7 4790k still on pre order, while I wait...
Over a month on the ASUS Z97-DELUXE with a 4770k in it. Ok chip at 4.5 stable, good Asus Bios for overclocking. Picked up a sweet little board GIGABYTE GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 (microATX).
Moved the 4770k to the Gigabyte and put a Pentium G3220 Haswell Dual-Core in the Asus. Got lucky with a 10% overclock on a locked part xtu g3220. I should just about finish benchmarking the Pentium when New Egg says they are releasing. Trying to keep busy for the next 8+1 days


----------



## Falling Rain

The only thing I do is game, and I only use one monitor, would I ever need the i7 over the i5? (Devil's Canyon)


----------



## Asus11

its nice to see alot of people getting DC










waiting for mine too

I think 27th is the date..


----------



## Alxx

Here is another video review of 4790K, 4690K. In the review there are also some game benchmarks.






4690K


----------



## superV

4790K still looks bad from reviewers in terms of overclocking.all done max 4.8ghz @1.4/145v.that 5.5 ghz at computex was just to rise appetite in buying terms.


----------



## Peepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Here is another video review of 4790K, 4690K. In the review there are also some game benchmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4690K


This guy got higher temps when putting the 4690k on water than with stock?


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peepr*
> 
> This guy got higher temps when putting the 4690k on water than with stock?


pretty sure his "water" is an AIO cooler, and that isn't hard to achieve if his 4.6GHz clock on the i5 required very high voltages.


----------



## CapZ

alternate.de changed the date to July today...


----------



## Cozmo85

I put all my faith in amazon. I now have this staring at me all day at work


----------



## kostacurtas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapZ*
> 
> alternate.de changed the date to July today...


mindfactory.de also changed a few days ago their estimation from 23/06 to 27/06 but they have already 120+ pre orders, so maybe its just a matter of stock.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kostacurtas*
> 
> mindfactory.de also changed a few days ago their estimation from 23/06 to 27/06 but they have already 120+ pre orders, so maybe its just a matter of stock.


cant wait to see some results from you guys.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> 4790K still looks bad from reviewers in terms of overclocking.all done max 4.8ghz @1.4/145v.that 5.5 ghz at computex was just to rise appetite in buying terms.


4ghz stock without touching anything is what I think most people are intrigued by


----------



## caladbolg

Looks like I won't be able to OC the hell out of mine right away as I planned. With my decision to go custom water for the first time, I hafta wait an extra few days for the next check to roll in so i can comfortably afford the blocks and etc I want. I may stick a Hyper 212 on it as a stop gap then save it as a back up.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> 4ghz stock without touching anything is what I think most people are intrigued by


yep 4 ghz and 4.4 ghz on turbo.but i'm moar interested in (five point o)
i'm currently planning my phase change so if i can get 5 ghz i will stay with my 4770k,but if dc batches will have high % in overclock that can do 5 ghz on water maybe i will buy one,but now im, stuck, i have x2 4770k and can't sell them.


----------



## $ilent

OCUK staff on their forums said in the first week of June they expect supply to be in 2 weeks, so 23rd june is looking good still imo.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falling Rain*
> 
> The only thing I do is game, and I only use one monitor, would I ever need the i7 over the i5? (Devil's Canyon)


in my opinion yes the i7 is the way to go, *even just for gaming*. next gen games are going to use more cores and threads coming from ps4 and xbone.

....i used to have a i5 3570k @ 5 ghz got a 3770k and noticed a 10FPS increase on my minimum FPS in certain games. since then got a 4770k and only @ 4.6Ghz i gained around 10FPS over the 3770k @ 4.9Ghz in some games.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> in my opinion yes the i7 is the way to go, *even just for gaming*. next gen games are going to use more cores and threads coming from ps4 and xbone.
> 
> ....i used to have a i5 3570k @ 5 ghz got a 3770k and noticed a 10FPS increase on my minimum FPS in certain games. since then got a 4770k and only @ 4.6Ghz i gained around 10FPS over the 3770k @ 4.9Ghz in some games.


more than performance it comes what kind of gamer you are,if you want to lay on the ground,or you lay down other people.
if is the second(like me) then every drop of juice is important and on the top is the i7.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> any modern game................ bf4 . far cry 4 . watch dogs for example, all use or will utilize 8 threads
> 
> idc what you do, but you will better fps / especially in multiplayer iwth 8 threads. if you haven't figured that out by now you must not have played the last wave of games. also the influx of games being based off " next gen " consoles and their arch will make i7's more useful than ever because of the threads.


Utilize =/= gives more benefit than spending $100 more on GPU at 1440p.

If we're going to talk about the future of gaming, that's prediction. I'm talking about now. We went from "Stock Haswell is fine for gaming" to "4.5ghz 4 core on Devil's Canyon is not going to touch HT" in the space of a year.


----------



## stubass

i was originally told the 11th June which turned out obviously to be a guess, i wouldn't say they were just saying that as a crock as no pre orders here so i think they took a guess... i do hope for before the 26th here as i have to buy in store in Bangkok and living a 2-3hr round trip from the closest store sucks w/o a car. But will be in Bangkok on the 26th.

BTW, Online ordering here sucks as they only accept bank transfer and my wife wants me to use credit card as we are sooo close in points to getting two adult round trip tickets to Australia for family visit.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i was originally told the 11th June which turned out obviously to be a guess, i wouldn't say they were just saying that as a crock as no pre orders here so i think they took a guess... i do hope for before the 26th here as i have to buy in store in Bangkok and living a 2-3hr round trip from the closest store sucks w/o a car. But will be in Bangkok on the 26th.
> 
> BTW, Online ordering here sucks as they only accept bank transfer and my wife wants me to use credit card as we are sooo close in points to getting two adult round trip tickets to Australia for family visit.


Sounds fun stu!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i was originally told the 11th June which turned out obviously to be a guess, i wouldn't say they were just saying that as a crock as no pre orders here so i think they took a guess... i do hope for before the 26th here as i have to buy in store in Bangkok and living a 2-3hr round trip from the closest store sucks w/o a car. But will be in Bangkok on the 26th.
> 
> BTW, Online ordering here sucks as they only accept bank transfer and my wife wants me to use credit card as we are sooo close in points to getting two adult round trip tickets to Australia for family visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds fun stu!
Click to expand...

Yep, havernt been back home since 2007 so really looking forward to it.. plus my son has only met my mum so the rest of my family are looking forward to meeting him


----------



## steven88

Does anybody if Tustin MC is taking preorders? If so, what is the current pricing for 4690K and 4790K?

I would call and find out for myself...but they never pick up the phone...and when they do, they never give a straight answer.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapZ*
> 
> alternate.de changed the date to July today...


*Hah*! It seems some start getting more accurate or honest now. I'm almost sure they are fishing for pre-orders.

e.g. No way huge American chains are on July 2 and some local shops here will get them "19 June".

The most meticulous detailing of stock I've found is by shop blt *here*.


----------



## masgreko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Does anybody if Tustin MC is taking preorders? If so, what is the current pricing for 4690K and 4790K?
> 
> I would call and find out for myself...but they never pick up the phone...and when they do, they never give a straight answer.


Last I saw was $280. It's not showing on the site anymore though


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> in my opinion yes the i7 is the way to go, *even just for gaming*. next gen games are going to use more cores and threads coming from ps4 and xbone.
> 
> ....i used to have a i5 3570k @ 5 ghz got a 3770k and noticed a 10FPS increase on my minimum FPS in certain games. since then got a 4770k and only @ 4.6Ghz i gained around 10FPS over the 3770k @ 4.9Ghz in some games.


....As was said since the Pentium 4 HT days. So a decade+ later and where are we at? Games shifting to GPGPU and only a good 2 handfull of games that really makes use of multithreads and multicores.

Sorry but your claim of going i7 *EVEN just for gaming* is illogical.


----------



## tw33k

Australian pre-orders started today so i grabbed a 4790K. According to the vendor they will ship on 24th. Now I need a new board (but which one?)


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Australian pre-orders started today so i grabbed a 4790K. According to the vendor they will ship on 24th. Now I need a new board (but which one?)


Asus VII Hero, Sexiest board available and has the best features for gaming and none of that unecassary one-click overclocking bull**** and other marketing scams


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Australian pre-orders started today so i grabbed a 4790K. According to the vendor they will ship on 24th. Now I need a new board (but which one?)


pccasegear? It's a shame about the pricing... I thought the 4790K was supposed to drop for the same price as the 4770K?

I have preordered with amazon instead. Even with their 2-5 day shipping to australia it works out $50 less than pccasegear.

As far as boards go the Maximus VII Hero/Gene seem pretty solid.


----------



## TTheuns

Can't wait for the 4790K to arrive. But it hurts me to know that I'll have to keep it in it's box for at least a month untill the Maximus VII Formula is released (unless I find some other beautiful motherboard.) Even when I get my motherboard I'll still have to run it on the stock Intel cooler until I get the cash for a water loop...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Can't wait for the 4790K to arrive. But it hurts me to know that I'll have to keep it in it's box for at least a month untill the Maximus VII Formula is released (unless I find some other beautiful motherboard.) Even when I get my motherboard I'll still have to run it on the stock Intel cooler until I get the cash for a water loop...


I am going to wait on the Formula also, got to have it...


----------



## BoredErica

What motheboard do you guys think has the most high-quality components?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What motheboard do you guys think has the most high-quality components?


I am going to go out on a limb and say the Z97 Asus WS mobo...[and, hopefully, the Formula..]


----------



## Costas

Wanting the Formula VII myself... however the last few days I have been rethinking my choice.

I suspect that the MFVII is really just a minor update of the MFVI and thereby does not really bring anything new to the table. For instance ASUS have still not addressed the CMOS batt access issue.

While I really like the looks of the board I may opt for the latter designed Hero, WS or Deluxe boards for my latest build. Still undecided as the MFVII does look great though....


----------



## KoNLaR

Personally I didn't see the needs to get formula and think the hero still looks better cause it has a clean black pbc







Just looks so freaking good!


----------



## BoredErica

Any differences in component quality across Hero and other ROG boards?


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Any differences in component quality across Hero and other ROG boards?


I think Raja from Asus can tell more, but atleast the differences between are just in the packaging were Hero get a bigger bundle and I believe Ranger dont have all the lighting effects or so.

Could maybe be more differences, but havent really looked it up that much







As for the other products like formula, impact and gene I have no clue


----------



## Falling Rain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> ....As was said since the Pentium 4 HT days. So a decade+ later and where are we at? Games shifting to GPGPU and only a good 2 handfull of games that really makes use of multithreads and multicores.
> 
> Sorry but your claim of going i7 *EVEN just for gaming* is illogical.


Yeah I've been thinking that even if games are getting HT at some point it likely won't be next year... and also I'm saving like $100 by getting the i5, which in turn can go towards the 780ti I want


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falling Rain*
> 
> Yeah I've been thinking that even if games are getting HT at some point it likely won't be next year... and also I'm saving like $100 by getting the i5, which in turn can go towards the 780ti I want


i agree with your statement, it matters what you need now


----------



## BoredErica

I think as a thread we've agreed upon this point already.


----------



## fateswarm

The highest quality components are in EVGA Classified, SUPERMICRO C7Z97-OCE (yes, you got to be too hipster to even know it exists), SOC Force, ASUS WS, ASRock OC Formula and probably the MSI XPower.

Needless to say at least some of those cards are about >400% overkill in power output capability on air/water and even LN2 overclocking.

After a certain point it's so overkill, you better go for features, and you'd be surprised to know that point is before $200 for various cards .


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> pccasegear? It's a shame about the pricing... I thought the 4790K was supposed to drop for the same price as the 4770K?
> 
> I have preordered with amazon instead. Even with their 2-5 day shipping to australia it works out $50 less than pccasegear.
> 
> As far as boards go the Maximus VII Hero/Gene seem pretty solid.


The price did surprise me too. Oh well, I don't really mind. I've got my eye on the ASUS Deluxe. I've got an MVF already so don't think I want another red/black board


----------



## tw33k

double post


----------



## Falling Rain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> The highest quality components are in EVGA Classified, SUPERMICRO C7Z97-OCE (yes, you got to be too hipster to even know it exists), SOC Force, ASUS WS, ASRock OC Formula and probably the MSI XPower.
> 
> Needless to say at least some of those cards are about >400% overkill in power output capability on air/water and even LN2 overclocking.
> 
> After a certain point it's so overkill, you better go for features, and you'd be surprised to know that point is before $200 for various cards .


Overkill can be good, when your looking to SLI at a later date :3


----------



## fateswarm

I mean overkill in CPU. Other components are isolated. Even the highest overclocks usually never go above 200W and some of those boards can go 1000W


----------



## Falling Rain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I mean overkill in CPU. Other components are isolated. Even the highest overclocks usually never go above 200W and some of those boards can go 1000W


Ahhhhhhhhhh I see







my bad


----------



## BoredErica

I don't know what Silent is looking to do with his guide, but right now I am planning to record Devil's Canyon entries in my Haswell Guide. And the Haswell Guide might turn into Haswell & Devil's Canyon Guide [With Statistics]. I feel this is acceptable because the two chips are really alike.


----------



## TTheuns

I just got an email from the e-tailer I bought my 4790K from, and they officially confirmed they would receive them on the third of July. So for some Americans it'll be a nice fourth of July present.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I just got an email from the e-tailer I bought my 4790K from, and they officially confirmed they would receive them on the third of July. So for some Americans it'll be a nice fourth of July present.


For some reason I thought June 4th was July 4th. So I was like... no fireworks? Lol.

Don't know what happened there.









Offtopic but yeeeeaaaa.


----------



## Falling Rain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I just got an email from the e-tailer I bought my 4790K from, and they officially confirmed they would receive them on the third of July. So for some Americans it'll be a nice fourth of July present.










Was really hoping for next week


----------



## Dominican

newegg Release Date: 06/25/2014
amazon Release Date: 06/20/2014

i was thinking by this week i was getting it but look like am not.


----------



## Phuuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominican*
> 
> newegg Release Date: 06/25/2014
> amazon Release Date: 06/20/2014
> 
> i was thinking by this week i was getting it but look like am not.


Full of bullcrap or Intel loves Americans a lot more than Europeans







since everything in Europe is delayed till July sadly :*(


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phuuz*
> 
> Full of bullcrap or Intel loves Americans a lot more than Europeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since everything in Europe is delayed till July sadly :*(


big damm quote,with the 4770k in silicon lottery europe was bunnyextraction looking to us.lots of people from us were hitting 4.7/4.8 ghz @1.25v to1.3v, here in europe absolute crap.
that's why i'm waiting cuz last version 1x 4770k killed during delidd surgery, 1x has low voltages to 4.5ghz after is crap,and 1x is just ...embarrassing.4.5ghz @1.4v

and recently intel got busted here in europe and has to pay 1 billion € /1.4 billion $.


----------



## tafkamk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominican*
> 
> newegg Release Date: 06/25/2014
> amazon Release Date: 06/20/2014
> 
> i was thinking by this week i was getting it but look like am not.


Similar discrepancies in Canada

NCIX: 6/20/2014
Newegg Canada: 6/25/2014


----------



## BoredErica

Or maybe Newegg is just a slowpoke.


----------



## Alxx

Right now in Germany three shops list the *4690K* as in stock.

http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/intel-core-i5-4690k-bx80646i54690k-a1119925.html

I am long time mindfactory customer and for me in stock with mindfactory always ment that the part was actually available.

Unfortunatly it is only 4690K.

Edit: Now Hardwareversand shows *4790K* in stock

http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/intel-core-i7-4790k-bx80646i74790k-a1119923.html


----------



## fateswarm

Devil's Canyon is Haswell. You wouldn't need to rename.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Right now in Germany three shops list the *4690K* as in stock.
> http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/intel-core-i5-4690k-bx80646i54690k-a1119925.html
> I am long time mindfactory customer and for me in stock with mindfactory always ment that the part was actually available.
> Unfortunatly it is only 4690K.


Very suspicious none of them has i7-4790k listed at all.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phuuz*
> 
> Full of bullcrap or Intel loves Americans a lot more than Europeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since everything in Europe is delayed till July sadly :*(


OCUK still saying 23/06/14, always has been that date on their site.


----------



## Phuuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> OCUK still saying 23/06/14, always has been that date on their site.


Has always been an ETA. Would gladly see it on the 23/06/2014 and that you're right, but I would be surprised. Even Alternate has an July date now and that is by far the biggest e-tailer in Europe.


----------



## fateswarm

shopblt actually claims that *Intel* gave them an estimated date. That's pretty impressive. Another reason they look legit is that they were one of the first 5-6 in the world that got the CPU listed weeks ago (with the correct SKU code).


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> OCUK still saying 23/06/14, always has been that date on their site.


hope thats still right as thats where my chip is coming from









cant wait to get rid of this 4770k @4.6 pushes out more heat then from the surface of the sun cant get to 4.7 to save my life please let the intel gods give me a good chip this time round


----------



## fateswarm

Ah, a good idea might be to research the original news breakers of the chip's price with the correct SKU:

The original 6:

macmall.com
antarespro.com
neobits.com
shopblt.com
compsource.com
ecost.biz

(list from http://www.overclock.net/t/1491099/various-devils-canyon-unlocked-pentium-preorder-prices-and-frequency-specs-show-up/0_100)

macmall.com: *"Call us"*
antarespro.com: *Not listed anymore*
neobits.com: *Backordered: within 2 weeks*
shopblt.com: *2 July or 3 July*
compsource.com: *Manufacturer Drop Ship* wut? http://www.compsource.com/pn/CM8064601710501/Intel-211/Tray-Core-I74790k-40g-4c-8t-8m-S1150/ (has a tooltip)
hrm, this shop is very interesting,
compsource.com #2: *25 June or 10 August* (lol?) http://www.compsource.com/pn/BX80646I74790K/Intel-211/Box-Core-I74790k-40g-4c-8t-8m-S1150/ (the plot thickens)
ecost.biz: *"Please Call"*

I wonder if some of them get their distribution from one of the others. Though it appears Intel also plays its own distributor.


----------



## Tweakin

I'm wondering if some of the larger US sites will run out of initial stock with all the pre-orders that have been placed.


----------



## Peen

Amazon was showing 20th, now 27th. Selling my 4770k on ebay now because it's a horrible clocker. Think I'll just go with Tigerdirect to avoid CA tax since no one seems to really know when they are going to be released.


----------



## wombatface

Hey, if we're looking at gaming at 5760x1080 gaming, is there any benefit to multi-threaded processors(4790k etc) at that resolution for games like WoW and basically not BF4 or super demanding games?

Basically, are you risking *major* performance by going with something like the Pentium G3258 OCed to 4.6+ at such a high res? I'm contemplating dumping extra cash into video card(s) instead of the CPU.


----------



## fateswarm

$ilent I got extra photographic evidence that the GA-Z97X-Gaming 7 has an 8-phase digital controller. http://www.overclock.net/t/1490142/z97-vrm-info/300_100#post_22437127

woohoo!


----------



## kostacurtas

hardwareversand.de now shows that they have 4790K in stock!

http://www.hardwareversand.de/en/Sockel+1150/170309/Intel+Core+i7-4790K+Box%2C+LGA1150.article

I ordered from them a few days ago my EVGA Supernova 850W G2, maybe I should have ordered the 4790K from them as well...


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kostacurtas*
> 
> hardwareversand.de now shows that they have 4790K in stock!
> 
> http://www.hardwareversand.de/en/Sockel+1150/170309/Intel+Core+i7-4790K+Box%2C+LGA1150.article
> 
> I ordered from them a few days ago my EVGA Supernova 850W G2, maybe I should have ordered the 4790K from them as well...


fat chance


----------



## ixsis

Just placed my 4790k preorder from Microcenter for 279.99. They are now saying June 30th for the availability date.


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wombatface*
> 
> Hey, if we're looking at gaming at 5760x1080 gaming, is there any benefit to multi-threaded processors(4790k etc) at that resolution for games like WoW and basically not BF4 or super demanding games?
> 
> Basically, are you risking *major* performance by going with something like the Pentium G3258 OCed to 4.6+ at such a high res? I'm contemplating dumping extra cash into video card(s) instead of the CPU.


If you're gonna run SLI/Crossfire setups then I would recommend getting an i7, the extra threads and cores will make sure that it doesnt bottleneck. So if you go for a pentium, your video cards might not be used to the fullest.


----------



## Cozmo85

Amazon now has switched from the 20th, to the 27th, and now the 25th.


----------



## Falling Rain

Canada Newegg now says Release Date: 06/29/2014 so yeah likely won't be getting anything until july


----------



## Tweakin

Just checked my pre-order at the Egg...still the 25th.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wombatface*
> 
> Hey, if we're looking at gaming at 5760x1080 gaming, is there any benefit to multi-threaded processors(4790k etc) at that resolution for games like WoW and basically not BF4 or super demanding games?
> 
> Basically, are you risking *major* performance by going with something like the Pentium G3258 OCed to 4.6+ at such a high res? I'm contemplating dumping extra cash into video card(s) instead of the CPU.


Whether you stand to lose "*MAJOR*" performance if you go with a dual core Pentium assuming it clocks to 4.5ghz is still irrelevant... The question is whether the money you saved and put towards the graphics card gives more performance than had you gone with a cheaper GPU and a better CPU.

I'd just say, for most people you'd probably want the i5 part. Delay the GPU purchase for a month if you really need to, to make up for the pricier CPU. We're not just talking 2 more cores, we're talking 2 more physical cores and probably better IPC as well. You can't just compare clock speed to clock speed - Is there a performance discrepancy across the two processors at the same frequency?

Also chipset features and the like.


----------



## darkstorm

and another shop for those in need







http://www.atelco.de/articledetail.jsps?ref=13&pvid=4q8lfj50c_hwj5sao0&agid=2850&aid=170309


----------



## fateswarm

Can anyone go and confirm those german shops have actually anything available?

http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=170309&agid=2850&pvid=4q8lfj3ge_hwkl85c0&ref=13


----------



## darkstorm

*ARE YOU READY FOR IT? IN STOCK!*

http://www.av-electronix.de/articledetail.jsps?aid=170309


----------



## fateswarm

We just said.


----------



## fateswarm

We need a german. ASAP. First thing in the morning call them and interrogate them until they admit they either don't have the chip at all, or they do have it.


----------



## darkstorm

I sit here and wonder, watching all these shops, at midnight, all across europe, changing their availability for these chips, IN REAL TIME, who the fk is working past 12 across europe updating availability in real time, who? some SUN HATERS LIKE ME


----------



## fateswarm

LF German or Austrian to call these shops tomorrow. Paying 10g.


----------



## darkstorm

10g =))), when i quit "that game" i gave away 50k g, and now im thinking of going back cus nothign beats that crappy 24 bit depth color with direct x 11 nowadays, maybe the division will


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Die Intel Core i7 Prozessoren stellen dank schnellerer, intelligenter Multicore-Technik, die Rechenleistung dynamisch ganz nach Bedarf zuweist, einen unglaublichen Durchbruch bei der PC-Leistung dar.


Guys, the i7 Prozessoren will die dankly and be more intelligenter than Technik. Keep that in mind.


----------



## darkstorm

and here we have the reason why americans are getting the chips slower and why germany already has them in stock



i'll give you a hint, the pacific ocean is a big btch compared to traveling the indian ocean+red sea+Mediterranean and then docking at some italianwhatever port , also, this means the ships carying the processors traveling the gulf of aden must of had military vessel escorts or armed personnel on the cargo ships themselves since they made it without getting hijacked by somali pirates


----------



## fateswarm

yeah, no.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> yeah, no.


No, yeah?


----------



## z06z33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Amazon now has switched from the 20th, to the 27th, and now the 25th.


I see that but my delivery date is still the 23rd


----------



## fateswarm

The ships are drawing nearer to the shore.


----------



## FlanK3r

*Default clocks - stock Intel settings*

__
https://flic.kr/p/nGxhht

Average seems i7-4790K better choice for daily users. There are better OC assumptions than retails i7-4770k. Why? If you have i7-4770K with long-term CPU and with very good cooler managed up to 1.255V, with 4770K could be in practice around 1.35V. Thats why with higher voltage (and lower temps) you can get +200 MHz extra. Of course delided 4770K will be the same or better than 4790K without it.
With LN2 is no difference between 4770K and 4790K overclocking. Depends it on luck of CPU piece.

In idle CPU working at 800 MHz

__
https://flic.kr/p/nHYcQC


__
https://flic.kr/p/nHYcQC

CPU with Intel turbo boost (not edhanced turbo by motherboards specification) will working always at frequency 4200 MHz. Interesting could be high cache clock, up to 4400 MHz at stock, so with next OC and higher clocks will be harder get stable....

__
https://flic.kr/p/nHZ3cp


__
https://flic.kr/p/nHZ3cp

AIDA was tested at XMP profile 1866 MHz. Haswell in memory work these syntetic test scaling very well (and continue effective in higher memory clocks too)

__
https://flic.kr/p/nHYcVs


__
https://flic.kr/p/nHYcVs

Fritzchess -all threads stressed

__
https://flic.kr/p/o1kFYq


__
https://flic.kr/p/o1kFYq

multithread Pi 80k size

__
https://flic.kr/p/o3eZ9D


__
https://flic.kr/p/o3eZ9D

POV-RAY very stressed render benchmark in 151.26 seconds!

__
https://flic.kr/p/o1sBGD


__
https://flic.kr/p/o1sBGD

HWbot PRIME

__
https://flic.kr/p/o3eZ3r


__
https://flic.kr/p/o3eZ3r

Cinebench R11.5 - very nice score for stock result

__
https://flic.kr/p/o3eYYZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/o3eYYZ

The newest Cinebench R15 seems optimalized for Haswells, others good multithreads CPUs are worse here in higher difference (Ivy Bridge, FX) than in other multi tests

__
https://flic.kr/p/nHYciW


__
https://flic.kr/p/nHYciW

wprime (1.55 vversion) - 174,592s

__
https://flic.kr/p/o3eYJF


__
https://flic.kr/p/o3eYJF

y-cruncher is very hard benchmark and stability test together, working example with AVX and its is the fastest PI number test, 500M in 110,5s :!:

__
https://flic.kr/p/nHZ2Ap


__
https://flic.kr/p/nHZ2Ap

3D Mark11, Performance test, my favourite new 3D Mark (result without OC GPU and without tweaks)...Grafika R9-270x DCII

__
https://flic.kr/p/o1kGjW


__
https://flic.kr/p/o1kGjW

Far Cry II test with R7-280x DC II, 156.43 FPS average

__
https://flic.kr/p/nHYd5o


__
https://flic.kr/p/nHYd5o

Unreal Tournament III benchmark, nice average 334,73 FPS









__
https://flic.kr/p/o3eYMr


__
https://flic.kr/p/o3eYMr

And what about OC tests result? Tomorow, finally


----------



## fateswarm

The cpu is not just better paste. The VRM and other contraptions appear updated.


----------



## Asus11

might cop from

http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=170309&agid=2850&pvid=4q8lfj3g8_hwkl85c0&ref=13

and forget waiting till 30th..










EDIT: JUST COPPED

HOPEFULLY IN A FEW DAYS I'LL GET IT NOW WOOOOOT LMAO


----------



## FlanK3r

fateswarm: for air is not important, maybe with LN2 could be more stable with higher voltage, but with AIR? No, really not.


----------



## madclassic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ixsis*
> 
> Just placed my 4790k preorder from Microcenter for 279.99. They are now saying June 30th for the availability date.


This is a damn good deal. Most places are selling for $340. Sounds too good to be true. Is this legit?
I just checked and the closest Microcenter to me is in Philadelphia. Looks like it's in-store only. Just curious - why?

You doing in-store pickup?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> fateswarm: for air is not important, maybe with LN2 could be more stable with higher voltage, but with AIR? No, really not.


yeah that has no source. LN2 is also non-intuitively not as demanding as people often think. e.g. The mb's VRM may actually lower its burden because while the wattage will be higher, the voltage might be so high that the mosfets no longer need to carry as much current.


----------



## phenom01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> This is a damn good deal. Most places are selling for $340. Sounds too good to be true. Is this legit?
> I just checked and the closest Microcenter to me is in Philadelphia. Looks like it's in-store only. Just curious - why?
> 
> You doing in-store pickup?


Microcenter is legendary for selling CPU's at sub MSRP day one for in store pick up only. The reason being while you are there you are probably going to buy something else as a impulse buy if not a second big purchase like a MB vs waiting for one to ship when your cpu is in hand.


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> This is a damn good deal. Most places are selling for $340. Sounds too good to be true. Is this legit?
> I just checked and the closest Microcenter to me is in Philadelphia. Looks like it's in-store only. Just curious - why?
> 
> You doing in-store pickup?


MC deals are legit and they often have a mobo combo deal running along side the CPUs for another $30-40 off. In store only because they are Lose Leaders which are there just to get you in the door. If you have a MC near you there is really no better place to buy CPU + Mobo combo.


----------



## umaxtu

My Amazon order for the 4790k now says that the release date is the 27th but the 4790k Amazon product page says its the 25th.


----------



## ixsis

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> This is a damn good deal. Most places are selling for $340. Sounds too good to be true. Is this legit?
> I just checked and the closest Microcenter to me is in Philadelphia. Looks like it's in-store only. Just curious - why?
> 
> You doing in-store pickup?


I work about 10 minutes from the Dallas store. They always have the lowest CPU prices as long as you can get to a store.


----------



## carlhil2

Can't wait til the guys who get theirs first start benching...


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umaxtu*
> 
> My Amazon order for the 4790k now says that the release date is the 27th but the 4790k Amazon product page says its the 25th.


Amazon's release date seems to be changing by the hour. I pre-ordered June 8th with 1 day shipping. Just checked order details and "Delivery estimate: June 23, 2014 '' is expected delivery date, but im thinking this may not happen.


----------



## Peen

I preordered from Tigerdirect to avoid CA sales tax, they told me I should have ETA in 24-48hrs.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I preordered from Tigerdirect to avoid CA sales tax, they told me I should have ETA in 24-48hrs.


Nice, please let us know how you get on.

Off topic, can we get this thread to 1500 replies before release?

Here's a nice song to listen to (none dubstep fans turn away now)


----------



## madclassic

Thanks for the input on Microcenter. I've heard of them but I've never shopped there before so I wanted to hear firsthand experience from you guys. Though it is a Great deal, it's about 40 minutes from me driving. If I factor in tax, toll and gas money, along with my time spent driving there, I may just end up ordering from newegg or amazon to save myself the hassle. No doubt if I lived closer I would def. consider it an option.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> Thanks for the input on Microcenter. I've heard of them but I've never shopped there before so I wanted to hear firsthand experience from you guys. Though it is a Great deal, it's about 40 minutes from me driving. If I factor toll and gas money, along with my time spent driving there, I may just end up ordering from newegg or amazon to save myself the hassle. No doubt if I lived closer I would def. consider it an option.


Get a friend or two to go in with you and save on gas money.


----------



## madclassic

None of my friends build cpus. lol They all mostly own and use Apple products. lol


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> Thanks for the input on Microcenter. I've heard of them but I've never shopped there before so I wanted to hear firsthand experience from you guys. Though it is a Great deal, it's about 40 minutes from me driving. If I factor in tax, toll and gas money, along with my time spent driving there, I may just end up ordering from newegg or amazon to save myself the hassle. No doubt if I lived closer I would def. consider it an option.


So it costs you ~$30 to drive 40 miles? WHat do you drive a tank?! After factoring in your rough sales tax ($25) and toll not sure how much that is.

For me in the UK it costs me about $10 per 40 miles and even then that is with me paying $2.30 a litre of petrol. Surely you guys pay next to nothing for your juice?


----------



## MercurySteam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> None of my friends build cpus. lol They all mostly own and use Apple products. lol


Don't worry man, I don't build CPUs either


----------



## ixsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> Thanks for the input on Microcenter. I've heard of them but I've never shopped there before so I wanted to hear firsthand experience from you guys. Though it is a Great deal, it's about 40 minutes from me driving. If I factor in tax, toll and gas money, along with my time spent driving there, I may just end up ordering from newegg or amazon to save myself the hassle. No doubt if I lived closer I would def. consider it an option.


For me its normally not just the great cpu price but the 30 to 50 bucks off a motherboard in the combo. The other plus is you also get to check that socket for bent pins before you leave and just hand it back and say go get another. Try that with newegg (or amazon). You just arent going to beat the price of the combo (including tax) even if you lived an hour away and get 12mpg.


----------



## z06z33

I wish intel would just set a date for release I've had my new mobo sitting here waiting for a month almost waiting on the CPU.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MercurySteam*
> 
> Don't worry man, I don't build CPUs either


I do. It's sitting right here on my desk waiting for x99 to drop.

No, wait... That's just half a pop-tart.

(Doing my part for those 1500 posts silent)


----------



## rpjkw11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z06z33*
> 
> I wish intel would just set a date for release I've had my new mobo sitting here waiting for a month almost waiting on the CPU.


We're in the same boat.


----------



## umaxtu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpjkw11*
> 
> We're in the same boat.


Same boat here. I think we should decide on a name (For the boat). How about the "S.S. Give Me the Actual Release Date Already!!!"


----------



## rrrman

How about S.S. "Hurry up & wait"!


----------



## umaxtu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrrman*
> 
> How about S.S. "Hurry up & wait"!


Its a bit less of a mouthful, thats for sure.


----------



## fateswarm

Intel has set a release according to some retailers. I wait to see if some german shops indeed got the chip or they're bluffing for preorders too. Or they set a different release to different retailers.

If I understand it correctly the distributor of Intel is Intel.


----------



## darkstorm

*HERE COMES ANOTHER DOSE OF HYPE FOR THE HYPE TRAIN*

http://www.anobo.de/PC-und-Hard-Software/PC-Komponenten/Prozessoren/Desktop/Sockel-1150/117767/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-Box-LGA1150


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> Thanks for the input on Microcenter. I've heard of them but I've never shopped there before so I wanted to hear firsthand experience from you guys. Though it is a Great deal, it's about 40 minutes from me driving. If I factor in tax, toll and gas money, along with my time spent driving there, I may just end up ordering from newegg or amazon to save myself the hassle. No doubt if I lived closer I would def. consider it an option.


MC is hours away from me and I'd still drive for it


----------



## BoredErica

Calculating the cost of driving to Microcenter @ 28mpg leads to $106 spent on gas and more than 12 hours of my life spent driving.

...No.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So it costs you ~$30 to drive 40 miles? WHat do you drive a tank?! After factoring in your rough sales tax ($25) and toll not sure how much that is.
> 
> For me in the UK it costs me about $10 per 40 miles and even then that is with me paying $2.30 a litre of petrol. Surely you guys pay next to nothing for your juice?


$4 usd a gallon right now in the midwest

What is the MAX SAFE VCORE for a 4770k 24/7???

1.35?


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Calculating the cost of driving to Microcenter @ 28mpg leads to $106 spent on gas and more than 12 hours of my life spent driving.
> 
> ...No.


The Socal MC doesn't do discounts on CPUs unfortunately. It's stupid, because they are the only MC out of the 23 that don't do discounts. i5's are $220 and i7's are $330, not the $200 and $280 respectively you see on the website.

But if you ever do come down, we can totally geek out and my boy's place. We can all overclock our DC's there, since he lives in a freaking manison.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> The Socal MC doesn't do discounts on CPUs unfortunately. It's stupid, because they are the only MC out of the 23 that don't do discounts. i5's are $220 and i7's are $330, not the $200 and $280 respectively you see on the website.
> 
> But if you ever do come down, we can totally geek out and my boy's place. We can all overclock our DC's there, since he lives in a freaking manison.












It's just... too far away though.








12 hours round trip, JEEEZUSSSSSS.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just... too far away though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 hours round trip, JEEEZUSSSSSS.


I have an 8 hour round trip to mc(ATL) but There is a staples 20 minutes from here and they price match MC.

Just order the cpu online and get the price match through customer support chat and pick it up in store is my cheapest route.


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I have an 8 hour round trip to mc(ATL) but There is a staples 20 minutes from here and they price match MC.
> 
> Just order the cpu online and get the price match through customer support chat and pick it up in store is my cheapest route.


That's a good idea. I'm lucky that I have the two GA MCs about 20mins from me in different directions. Being able to hand pick a batch #s is awesome but having a place to play the very expensive silicon lottery so close is scary for the old wallet.


----------



## Pahani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just... too far away though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 hours round trip, JEEEZUSSSSSS.


Yeah, I'd have an 8-9 hour round trip to either Minneapolis or Kansas City......and my truck is running like crap right now, only getting 8MPG o.0

No. Way.

Preordered mine from Tiger Direct for the free T-shirt! LOL


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pahani*
> 
> Yeah, I'd have an 8-9 hour round trip to either Minneapolis or Kansas City......and my truck is running like crap right now, only getting 8MPG o.0
> 
> No. Way.
> 
> Preordered mine from Tiger Direct for the free T-shirt! LOL


8mpg?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> I have an 8 hour round trip to mc(ATL) but There is a staples 20 minutes from here and they price match MC.


I've price matched before at NCIX and they just say, nooope we can't do that price match. GG.


----------



## Tmfs

Hey man don't underestimate the free T! I got a Logitech/Newegg shirt for something I can't even remember years ago and to this day it's one of my favorite shirts.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 8mpg?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've price matched before at NCIX and they just say, nooope we can't do that price match. GG.


I learned about staples price match mc here on OCN. If they deny it simply wait a few mins for different rep.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> Hey man don't underestimate the free T! I got a Logitech/Newegg shirt for something I can't even remember years ago and to this day it's one of my favorite shirts.


I had a Cyberpower Tshirt. It sucked.


----------



## fateswarm

I was thinking this morning that those "green" availabilities in germany might be automatic after they had set an internal estimate for the 19th. It probably hit when their server hit 12 at night. 19 was a common estimate across shops.

In any case I'd love to hear if any german speaker called those shops.


----------



## Dominican

Amazon Has Push Back to release date to 25.

This item will be released on June 25, 2014.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> $4 usd a gallon right now in the midwest
> 
> What is the MAX SAFE VCORE for a 4770k 24/7???
> 
> 1.35?


That's scandalous, your petrol is less than 50% the cost of mine ?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominican*
> 
> This item will be released on June 25, 2014.


Put that in quotes that it's not your statement because they had a ludicrous earlier estimate before.


----------



## heliosh

Can someone explain why the idle power consumption of the 4790K in almost every review is higher than the 4770K? Both have an idle clock of 800MHz and it's the same chip...
May somebody confirm this who had run both CPUs on the same mainboard?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heliosh*
> 
> Can someone explain why the idle power consumption of the 4790K in almost every review is higher than the 4770K? Both have an idle clock of 800MHz and it's the same chip...
> May somebody confirm this who had run both CPUs on the same mainboard?


Higher TDP on the 4790k?


----------



## tafkamk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 8mpg?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've price matched before at NCIX and they just say, nooope we can't do that price match. GG.


I've done probably 20-30 NCIX price matches over the years, I've yet to have one declined. First thing i do once my cart is loaded is hit up shopbot.ca and price match what i can. In fact I price matched both my Maximus VII Hero and my 4790k.


----------



## FlanK3r

First part of OC, srry for bad quality of video....


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heliosh*
> 
> Can someone explain why the idle power consumption of the 4790K in almost every review is higher than the 4770K? Both have an idle clock of 800MHz and it's the same chip...
> May somebody confirm this who had run both CPUs on the same mainboard?


It's very probably something about the new package VRM. Beefy VRMs appear to be very efficient on high load. But they could be less efficient on low loads.

Imagine like a big PSU being less efficient on 100W than a small PSU on 100W draw.


----------



## heliosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> It's very probably something about the new package VRM. Beefy VRMs appear to be very efficient on high load. But they could be less efficient on low loads.


That's plausible.
But on the other hand, the 4690K seem to draw less idle power than the 4670K. There aren't many reviews yet though.


----------



## BrainSplatter

deleted


----------



## heliosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> The 4790K might have a default voltage of between 1.25v to 1.3v. Thereas the 4770K has more 1.1v.


Yes, but I'm speaking of idle power. I think the idle voltage is pretty the same.


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heliosh*
> 
> Yes, but I'm speaking of idle power. I think the idle voltage is pretty the same.


Yeah, noticed that too late and deleted my post. Maybe the idle voltage is also higher for some reason.


----------



## radeon-google

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominican*
> 
> Amazon Has Push Back to release date to 25.
> 
> This item will be released on June 25, 2014.


So I made the right decision to order from Newegg. There was no way Amazon or any online retailers in U.S for that matter, were going to get it before Newegg. Besides Amazon listed 4.1MHZ for stock clock, that kinda helped lean toward Newegg even more.


----------



## radeon-google

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First part of OC, srry for bad quality of video....


Terrible recording... why couldnt you just use a screen recorder?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon-google*
> 
> Terrible recording... why couldnt you just use a screen recorder?


doesn't matter the quality of the video,the bad thing is just 4.7 [email protected] with a delta fan.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> doesn't matter the quality of the video,the bad thing is just 4.7 [email protected] with a delta fan.


<---Still holding out for retail overclocks


----------



## EinZerstorer

yeah all is pretty much moot until we see a wide span of retail oc #'s

that's what I'm waiting on.

prob selling the 2500k for a new 3770k today though I have batch #'s and about 100 cpu's to look through first though at this retailer..... top lel


----------



## FlanK3r

next video


----------



## wombatface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Whether you stand to lose "*MAJOR*" performance if you go with a dual core Pentium assuming it clocks to 4.5ghz is still irrelevant... The question is whether the money you saved and put towards the graphics card gives more performance than had you gone with a cheaper GPU and a better CPU.
> 
> I'd just say, for most people you'd probably want the i5 part. Delay the GPU purchase for a month if you really need to, to make up for the pricier CPU. We're not just talking 2 more cores, we're talking 2 more physical cores and probably better IPC as well. You can't just compare clock speed to clock speed - Is there a performance discrepancy across the two processors at the same frequency?
> 
> Also chipset features and the like.


You have a point. I'm not a settings whore anyway, I may as well future a proof a bit with the 4690k.

Thx sir.


----------



## Weber

I ran wow on a z97/i7-4770k 3.7GHz last night and never used more than 1 core while I watched it with XTU. I don't see why you would need a 4790k to run it unless they change the engine next xpac (could happen). I think the Pentium G3258 oc would really do a good job running wow. I tested a dual core Pentium G3220 with a msi gtx 760/4k video card and averaged wow out at 35 fps on the most extreme settings.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heliosh*
> 
> That's plausible.
> But on the other hand, the 4690K seem to draw less idle power than the 4670K. There aren't many reviews yet though.


Did the 4690K get the VRM improvements? I recall seeing only 4790K pics. Hrm, it might be the reason it's not rated as high on clocks.


----------



## fateswarm

The potential crooks I had locally showing it 19 June now put it up 24 June. This is in all likelihood psychological manipulation of consumers. Something tells me I had a good hunch not ordering from anyone showing a very early date without having a direct connection to Intel or another reasonable indication it had a reason to be earlier than others.


----------



## GeneO

What VRM improvements? The VRM is on the die, so those changes in capacitors must be for the input voltage to the chip, not the on-die VRM.


----------



## carlhil2

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2014/06/19/intel-core-i7-4790k-devil-s-canyon-review/3


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> What VRM improvements?


Didn't you notice the whole VRM area next to the die is bigger when people delidded it?


----------



## incog

So, are these chips better than normal haswell or what? I already know that a lot of Z97 boards have weaker VRM than Z87 boards, which kind of sucks (though it's because Broadwell is suppose to consume way less power or something).

So my feelings are still mitigated unless someone has cold numbers.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I have an 8 hour round trip to mc(ATL) but There is a staples 20 minutes from here and they price match MC.
> 
> Just order the cpu online and get the price match through customer support chat and pick it up in store is my cheapest route.


This is good to know!


----------



## darkstorm

*ALL THE UK OVERCLOCKERS GET HYPE*

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-539-IN&campaign=pcm/skinflint-couk&campaign=pcm/skinflint-couk


----------



## KnownDragon

Show of hands who will be going to ATL MC?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstorm*
> 
> *ALL THE UK OVERCLOCKERS GET HYPE*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-539-IN&campaign=pcm/skinflint-couk&campaign=pcm/skinflint-couk


OK that *does* look legit. See if they confirm it in forum.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incog*
> 
> So, are these chips better than normal haswell or what? I already know that a lot of Z97 boards have weaker VRM than Z87 boards, which kind of sucks (though it's because Broadwell is suppose to consume way less power or something).
> 
> So my feelings are still mitigated unless someone has cold numbers.


The electrical devices on the package are different and the paste. There is talk that there may be binning or a more mature process too. I suspect the binning/process hasn't got a reasonable change along the way, considering we saw on engineering sample chips they were made in 2013.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Didn't you notice the whole VRM area next to the die is bigger when people delidded it?


The VRM is on the die (hence the term FIVR), that is just the input voltage circuit for the chip/VRM. So I don;t think that is proerly an improvement or "beefed up" VRM.


----------



## fateswarm

The "input voltage circuit" then is obviously altered. I suspect it mainly consists of capacitors and inductors playing the role of filter of ripple. Similar to those found usually next to ATX power connectors on motherboards.


----------



## $ilent

4790K arriving MONDAY, it would have been tomorrow had I rung up earlier to amend my order (consist of 4790k & G3258, the pentium isnt out yet)

haha the 4790K is out! I just rang OCUK and they confirmed the 4790K is available for despatch.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Scan.co.uk has changed from 30 june to 25th :0


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 4790K arriving MONDAY, it would have been tomorrow had I rung up earlier to amend my order (consist of 4790k & G3258, the pentium isnt out yet)
> 
> haha the 4790K is out! I just rang OCUK and they confirmed the 4790K is available for despatch.


Any news on 4690k? ;(


----------



## $ilent

Sorry, only the 4790K retail chip is available for despatch...even the OEM 4790K is still showing pre order.


----------



## Asus11

holy.. S H .. T . i bought one from germany last.. now UK have it .. lmao

just my luck..

might be a good one from Germany seeing as they got first Batch


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Sorry, only the 4790K retail chip is available for despatch...even the OEM 4790K is still showing pre order.


im guessing you'll get your chip tomorrow then? lol

sadface


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> im guessing you'll get your chip tomorrow then? lol
> 
> sadface


No it will be Monday now because ocuk despatch it too late for it to arrive tomorrow. If I had realised earlier I could have swapped it but I swear I remember checking nearly daily so it wasn't showing available this morning.


----------



## ryouiki

Been following this thread since it started, but never bothered to sign up.

At any rate, G3258 and 4790K both on order (since the day they were listed)... if estimated shipping dates are to be believed then the G3258 will get here at least a week earlier then the 4790K.

Realistically that probably works out better anyway... the rest of the system is 100% new/untested components, so that gives me a week to make sure all the components are functioning properly before I start fiddling with the 4790K.

Probably won't push the 4790K too hard though... the real interest for me was that it was essentially a 4770K with lower temperatures, and it is going into a mATX system, so many compromises in cooling had to be made. The G3258 can be the toy I can play with if I feel so inclined (or at least acts as a backup chip), but I need the 4790K to do actual work... hopefully the gains over my i7-920 will be worth it.


----------



## fateswarm

Woohoo! My 30 June preorder changed to 26. Woohoo! x2.


----------



## mandrix

I guess now I'll ride it out until Newegg shows stock.
Still got half my money in Pay Pal and it's too late to transfer to the bank, most likely... sucks that Newegg won't take Pay Pal for preorders.

Nearest Microcenter I think is in Atlanta which is about 6 hours fast boogie so I'll pass, besides Georgia highway patrol love to see Florida tags....


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> The "input voltage circuit" then is obviously altered. I suspect it mainly consists of capacitors and inductors playing the role of filter of ripple. Similar to those found usually next to ATX power connectors on motherboards.


Yes, I don't think it is VRM improvements like you said earlier.

So given that it is probably to get cleaner voltage input to the chip, if you have a high end motherboard with a good VRM that already has execellent voltage input, I would think this might not help much, if at all, with overclocking on those boards. But maybe the original chip circuit couldn't handle high current or something when overclocking, even given good input from the motherboard.


----------



## caladbolg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I guess now I'll ride it out until Newegg shows stock.
> Still got half my money in Pay Pal and it's too late to transfer to the bank, most likely... sucks that Newegg won't take Pay Pal for preorders.
> 
> Nearest Microcenter I think is in Atlanta which is about 6 hours fast boogie so I'll pass, besides Georgia highway patrol love to see Florida tags....


I'm in the same boat with Microcenter, the closest one is Houston, making the drive all the way there for it completely not worth it. Staples is a lot closer and apparently price matches MC, but they don't seem to stock the 4790k. So I'm just hoping Newegg ships immediately on the 25th or earlier since all my parts are at my parents house (don't trust my apt complex) and I can only get there on weekends.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Yes, I don't think it is VRM improvements like you said earlier.
> 
> So given that it is probably to get cleaner voltage input to the chip, if you have a high end motherboard with a good VRM that already has execellent voltage input, I would think this might not help much, if at all, with overclocking on those boards. But maybe the original chip circuit couldn't handle high current or something when overclocking, even given good input from the motherboard.


I suspect that's how it is too. Though I took your word for it on VRM. I might as well be a part, or a small part, of what makes the whole voltage regulation of the chip.

Or they might have figured that ripple is *extremely* important to be avoided in the case of FIVRs. Meaning, even good m/b VRMs may be giving it issues.

Whatever it is, the system in whole might have problems since news came out the FIVR is ditched in Skylake.

I suspect though they may do it to avoid costs and return part of the load to m/b makers.


----------



## GeneO

Well that is what they say about Skylake, but that is a ways off yet. If they ditch the FIVR, it may be because of the thermal issue an on-die VRM introduces.

I think the high end motherboard have good enough ripple - they still basically have the same quality VRM that was supplying the voltage directly to the cores for previous generations of processors.

I read sometime prior to the Devil's Canyon official release that Intel was beefing up the chip/socket so it could handle more current. That is probably it.


----------



## KoNLaR

First norwegian shop have the cpu available:
http://www.multicom.no/Core-i7-4790K-4GHz-LGA1150-8M-cache-Haswell-Refreshe-88W-INTEL/cat-p/c/p7484197


----------



## fateswarm

The ships have arrived to the shore apparently.


----------



## El Capo

Caseking.de just changed their date from June 27th to July 9th








http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Prozessoren/Sockel-1150-Intel/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-40-GHz-Devils-Canyon-Sockel-1150-tray::27804.html

The chips have officially arrived in european stores and these guys are delaying their shipment by TWO WEEKS... srsly


----------



## Phuuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> I ran wow on a z97/i7-4770k 3.7GHz last night and never used more than 1 core while I watched it with XTU. I don't see why you would need a 4790k to run it unless they change the engine next xpac (could happen). I think the Pentium G3258 oc would really do a good job running wow. I tested a dual core Pentium G3220 with a msi gtx 760/4k video card and averaged wow out at 35 fps on the most extreme settings.


An i5 or i7 is a must have for any decent raider in my opinion. especially for a raider who raids at least 3 or 4 days a week. If you raid 25m and soon to be 20m and want the best minimal FPS as possible you need at least an i5 or i7. I used to raid with an AMD Phenom II 720 / FX-8320 and the performance is so bad when raiding, that I had to go Intel just for this reason alone. G3258 is good for the casuals, but if you raid 25m, I have a feeling you won't have a very good time on decent settings at least, but please correct me if I'm wrong in that part







As i'd love to make a mini build with that little beast!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El Capo*
> 
> Caseking.de just changed their date from June 27th to July 9th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Prozessoren/Sockel-1150-Intel/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-40-GHz-Devils-Canyon-Sockel-1150-tray::27804.html
> 
> The chips have officially arrived in european stores and these guys are delaying their shipment by TWO WEEKS... srsly


Dutch retailers are doing something ridiculous aswell, they are bumping up the price by € 15, from € 295 to € 310... but that delay is stupid.


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> First norwegian shop have the cpu available:
> http://www.multicom.no/Core-i7-4790K-4GHz-LGA1150-8M-cache-Haswell-Refreshe-88W-INTEL/cat-p/c/p7484197


Just ordered it aswell now !


----------



## fateswarm

I got a personal email confirmation that the chips will be here next Thursday at the most. It seems the storm is in full effect. I didn't even ask for a confirmation.


----------



## p3gaz_001

guys.... i have a delidded 4770k wich is not bad, first picked is able to boot at 4.8ghz and end some kind of benchmarks, only one tried atm is firestrike..... but at 4.7 is much more stable, imc is able to push my ddr3 kit from 2400 to 2800mhz .. do you ppl suggest me to go for the lottery of a 4790K ? i do not ask for a 5ghz 1.25chip but at least ... a chip wich will let me close any bench at 4.8ghz without 124/101 bsod errors.....


----------



## BoredErica

I think if you can stick 4.7 reliably on Haswell, you might actually downgrade if you get DC...


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I got a personal email confirmation that the chips will be here next Thursday at the most. It seems the storm is in full effect. I didn't even ask for a confirmation.


From where?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> guys.... i have a delidded 4770k wich is not bad, first picked is able to boot at 4.8ghz and end some kind of benchmarks, only one tried atm is firestrike..... but at 4.7 is much more stable, imc is able to push my ddr3 kit from 2400 to 2800mhz .. do you ppl suggest me to go for the lottery of a 4790K ? i do not ask for a 5ghz 1.25chip but at least ... a chip wich will let me close any bench at 4.8ghz without 124/101 bsod errors.....


If you want to upgrade from that 4770k go with a 6c/12t CPU anything lower is wasting money, but lets say you get a 4790k that does 5GHz you are looking at better benchmark scores at most because game performance will be pretty much the same


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> If you want to upgrade from that 4770k go with a 6c/12t CPU anything lower is wasting money, but lets say you get a 4790k that does 5GHz you are looking at better benchmark scores at most because game performance will be pretty much the same


yeah agreed +1 invisible rep









......i need to stop wasting money lolz


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> From where?


Das Griekenland

msystems.gr


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah agreed +1 invisible rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......i need to stop wasting money lolz


LOL thanks, the Devil Canyon is a good upgrade from someone who comes from sandy i guess and even so i would not upgrade a 2600/700k to a 4790k but some of us have that bug (i upgraded from a 3570K to a 4770K) though went from 4 to 8 threads so i guess its not that bad


----------



## fateswarm

Yep, 2500K should be the minimum I guess for an "obvious" upgrade at the moment. Broadwell may change that. But it's probable Skylake may have to do it.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> If you want to upgrade from that 4770k go with a 6c/12t CPU anything lower is wasting money, but lets say you get a 4790k that does 5GHz you are looking at better benchmark scores at most because game performance will be pretty much the same


2 yrs ago i had the x79 setup, and sold it cos i saw it was uber kill for my ordinary use. 6c/12t for gaming/benchmark is just "lame" .. i wount buy again a 6c/12t platform ...


----------



## Peen

I'm sidegrading from a 4770k. Was barely stable at 4.2Ghz @ 1.275v with custom water loop. I usually have pretty good luck with the silicon lottery but this one bugs me too much!


----------



## [CyGnus]

p3gaz_001 agree with you on that, so dont waste money on a haswell refresh that could be a side or even down grade since your 4770K does 4.7/4.8GHz my CPU is pretty much the same i use it at 4.5GHz 24/7 for benchmarks 4.7GHz i did not even dellide it so i guess i am happy with it


----------



## fateswarm

Guys notice that the motherboard can diminish overclockability. I was reading a review showing that the Z97X-SLI was not able to compete on a modest overclock with mid ranged cards. It turns out that card has 4 analog phases without even a doubler and its few mosfets appear incapable to ever go near 200W, it's not that you may need that much power, but if your board is already near capacity..


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> p3gaz_001 agree with you on that, so dont waste money on a haswell refresh that could be a side or even down grade since your 4770K does 4.7/4.8GHz my CPU is pretty much the same i use it at 4.5GHz 24/7 for benchmarks 4.7GHz i did not even dellide it so i guess i am happy with it


well ..... i must agree with you







but i'll still keep an eye on this thread too .....


----------



## Shogon

Darn you TigerDirect











I knew it..there plan all along was to use this preorder to get rid of all those Planet Side 2 shirts..genius.

Ordered it from Amazon this time.


----------



## sfdxsm

First new build in almost 5 years and first Intel chip since the Pentium D days.....


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 4790K arriving MONDAY, it would have been tomorrow had I rung up earlier to amend my order (consist of 4790k & G3258, the pentium isnt out yet)
> 
> haha the 4790K is out! I just rang OCUK and they confirmed the 4790K is available for despatch.


I put a pre order from OCUK on the 6th still not heard anything from them and NO money has been taken from my account
you would think the pre orders would be sent first


----------



## $ilent

Re 4790K delivery:



Here's hoping!


----------



## umaxtu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfdxsm*
> 
> First new build in almost 5 years and first Intel chip since the Pentium D days.....


Thats odd, my Amazon order says the release date is on the 27th


----------



## sfdxsm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umaxtu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sfdxsm*
> 
> First new build in almost 5 years and first Intel chip since the Pentium D days.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats odd, my Amazon order says the release date is on the 27th
Click to expand...

Hmm weird. Maybe there's been a change. Are you a prime member?


----------



## umaxtu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfdxsm*
> 
> Hmm weird. Maybe there's been a change. Are you a prime member?


The student prime thing. The product page says the release date is the 25th. I've sent them an email and I will report what I hear from them.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> LOL thanks, the Devil Canyon is a good upgrade from someone who comes from sandy i guess and even so i would not upgrade a 2600/700k to a 4790k but some of us have that bug (i upgraded from a 3570K to a 4770K) though went from 4 to 8 threads so i guess its not that bad


Or. 8320

Im a new blue team member someone welcome me and embrace me and praise me!!


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umaxtu*
> 
> The student prime thing. The product page says the release date is the 25th. I've sent them an email and I will report what I hear from them.


Dont pay too much attention to amazon dates on a preorder. They can be all over the place.


----------



## KnownDragon

Just ordered my Asus Maximus VII Hero. Will arrive the 25th and trying to decide if I need to preorder a cpu from MicroCenter or Point and Pick when I get there?


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Just ordered my Asus Maximus VII Hero. Will arrive the 25th and trying to decide if I need to preorder a cpu from MicroCenter or Point and Pick when I get there?


Curious to se what your oc will be. Going with the same mobo+cpu as you.


----------



## KnownDragon

I don't know haven't really messed with Haswell to much and just ordered a xspc 360 rad to cool it with. Hope my raystorm block will work.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I don't know haven't really messed with Haswell to much and just ordered a xspc 360 rad to cool it with. Hope my raystorm block will work.


It will. I was using Raystorm until I bought an EK supremacy a few weeks ago.(4770K)


----------



## KnownDragon

How different is the overclocking on haswell to Ivy?


----------



## madclassic

I really like the Asus VII Hero but it doesn't have a PCI slot for me to reuse my Asus Xonar ST sound card.
Will probably have to go with Gigabyte Gaming 7 because of this.


----------



## z06z33

Mine still says Im gonna get it on the 23rd?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> How different is the overclocking on haswell to Ivy?


it's pretty similar haswell has a few more things to factor in like input voltage and uncore where ivy is just pretty much set multiplier and up voltage till it's stable









http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_50


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> it's pretty similar haswell has a few more things to factor in like input voltage and uncore where ivy is just pretty much set multiplier and up voltage till it's stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_50


Don't forget the uncore... I'm stuped


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweakin*
> 
> Don't forget the uncore...


i put that in there


----------



## KnownDragon

Thanks guys!


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i put that in there


I just edited my post to show that I'm stuped


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Thanks guys!


here's another good guide since you're probably familiar with the asus rog boards
http://rog.asus.com/242142013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> here's another good guide since you're probably familiar with the asus rog boards
> http://rog.asus.com/242142013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/


thanks .. much usefull for me too


----------



## $ilent

My parcel will be delivered in the next 3 hours!


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> My parcel will be delivered in the next 3 hours!


so jealous right now


----------



## kahboom

Let us know how it clocks. Hope its a good clocker.


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> My parcel will be delivered in the next 3 hours!


you lucky dog! I'm still sitting here with my poor little Celeron.


----------



## cephelix

Cant wait to see how the retails overclock.might make me rethink not spending my money


----------



## $ilent

I hope its good too, ive never had anything over an average clocker before, but then again the 2700K I bought at launch wasnt too bad.

Now I have the always horrible task of taking my pc apart to swap mobo's...


----------



## Typhoeus

I've only had a single rig in my life so far, other than this Celeron. and it was a rather nice i5 750 that was able to easily do 4.5GHz stable (if I had the cooling for it)


----------



## $ilent

Are there any seasoned haswell overclockers here?


----------



## cephelix

I've heard legendary things about the 2600K...
then again, my ageing i5 760 isn't doing too badly I suppose.waiting for the ek reinforcing bracket to come back into stock so I can order the stuff for my 290 and finally build my loop...always keep getting thermally limited over here in the tropics


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I hope its good too, ive never had anything over an average clocker before, but then again the 2700K I bought at launch wasnt too bad.
> 
> Now I have the always horrible task of taking my pc apart to swap mobo's...


Me too I have to break down my WL and get it dry. Means I will be on the Lappy.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Me too I have to break down my WL and get it dry. Means I will be on the Lappy.


How come you need to break down your WL? I was hoping to just kind of move my loop slightly just so I can remove my motherboard, and then just put it all back in again.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Are there any seasoned haswell overclockers here?


I have a guy who has two i5's at 5.1 and a i7 4770k at 4.9, pm me if you have detailed questions i'll ask him ( binned a few chips via the buy try and sell method though )


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> I've heard legendary things about the 2600K...
> then again, my ageing i5 760 isn't doing too badly I suppose.waiting for the ek reinforcing bracket to come back into stock so I can order the stuff for my 290 and finally build my loop...always keep getting thermally limited over here in the tropics


the legends are true, I'm running 2500k at 5.0 now for 26 months 1.408/1.416 super stable, never had a bsod after the first prime session!

except for gpu bsod while learning my 780ti classy


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> the legends are true, I'm running 2500k at 5.0 now for 26 months 1.408/1.416 super stable, never had a bsod after the first prime session!
> 
> except for gpu bsod while learning my 780ti classy


tht's awesome! gotta see how high my i5 760 can OC


----------



## BrainSplatter

My OC legends are the Celeron 300A and the Core Duo E4300. Both did a *50% overclock* (Celeron 300 to 450Mhz, E4300 1800 to 2700Mhz) with ease and I used them for about 2 years without any problems at that speed before upgrading. Both did that with the stock cooler, btw (although I replaced the E4300 cooler with sth quieter).

My 2500K was running at 4.6Ghz which wasn't soooo bad.

But nowadays u need to buy a dedicated OC CPU and a high-end cooler and if u get a 20% overclock out of it you can already consider yourself lucky







. My 4770K does just about 10% (if counted from turbo speed) with a good AIO water cooler.

OC now is more of a *marketing show* imho. Just look at that name ('Devils Canyon') and logo for the 4790K, lol. Intel probably spent more for that than for the CPU improvements (the thermal paste was a design mistake anyway known since Ivy Bridge).


----------



## $ilent

Shiney xD


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> My parcel will be delivered in the next 3 hours!


good luck








let us know batch and how ovc is going.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let us know batch and how ovc is going.


Will do thanks! My delivery is about an hour away now.

Ive taken my old Z77 mobo out so now its just waiting on the cpu then I can put the new mobo straight in, I will be under water too.


----------



## stasio

Let us know what is batch number.........


----------



## $ilent

In terms of Haswell overclocking is this information I assume correct:

1.45v vcore max

2v max VIN

1.2v max vRING

I can pretty much leave uncore frequency alone until around 4.5Ghz?


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> In terms of Haswell overclocking is this information I assume correct:
> 
> 1.45v vcore max
> 2v max VIN
> 1.2v max vRING
> 
> I can pretty much leave uncore frequency alone until around 4.5Ghz?


You got it, going to be an exciting day for you!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> In terms of Haswell overclocking is this information I assume correct:
> 
> 1.45v vcore max
> 
> 2v max VIN
> 
> 1.2v max vRING
> 
> I can pretty much leave uncore frequency alone until around 4.5Ghz?


You can pretty much leave uncore frequency alone until forever. You saw my benchmarks in my thread, right? Either way you can easily push 4ghz uncore with minimal voltage to get an overclocked ring without trouble.

If you can push 1.45v vcore though, I think it's alright to push 1.25v vring as well. And maybe 2.1v Vrin. Ish.


----------



## BoredErica

Oh yea, the i7 DC part is at 4ghz 'stock', right? Even better.

Here is the relevant part of my thread for your convenience:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Credits to Maxforces for the second part of the benchmarks. From my personal benchmarks, I found the drop of 0.7ghz for the ring bus to be an equal performance hit of 0.05ghz decrease in core clock and this difference shows in a very CPU reliant benchmark like chess.




And here are the most recent tests for uncore that I have done:



The 4.2 vs 3.4 is the uncore setting. The core multiplier for this test was x45.

Testing methodoloy in this test is much more well documented by me.

Chess: Houdini 3, 9mb hash, starting position, 5 minutes.

BF3 Multiplayer: 64 player server in a closed map (Canals). Regular gameplay for entire round.

BF3 Campaign: Second misson, following scripted NPC movement.

Enemy Territory: 30 vs 30, Fueldump.

Runescape: GE, World 3. Capturing FPS while stationary. Max detail, non HTML5. x4 AA Bloom enabled. (It seems to use CPU to do AA)

Oblivion 1: Walk out in the wild, through Oblivion gate, to town gate.

Oblivion 2: NPC combat in Imperial City. Several guards/NPC vs Umbra. Spawn 50 player copies and begin combat once Umbra dies.

These were done on tests, as you can see, that vary from CPU benchmarks to CPU reliant games.

Maxforces Says:
Test setup


Results


















but if you play 3dmark you will gain some pionts


----------



## $ilent

What about like 4.8ghz overclock, could you just leave uncore freq. and vRING alone entirely at stock? I.e only increase VIN and cpu vcore?


----------



## fateswarm

A local shop in Athens told me they can hand me the product this very evening. I will wait for my normal order for next week though. I still wait for the PSU and other and the shop I ordered the chip from is more trusted.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What about like 4.8ghz overclock, could you just leave uncore freq. and vRING alone entirely at stock? I.e only increase VIN and cpu vcore?


Unless you're chasing benchmarks or it makes you feel better, yea, you can leave it at "stock" which is now probably 4ghz anyways. If you can hit a 4.8ghz overclock you can probably go above 4ghz uncore too without serious vring or troubles as well though. The way I see it, leaving at stock vs overclocking slightly but not too much ... The uncore OC will probably cost a little bit more time but give a little more performance, but both the extra time used and performance gained are so small it really doesn't matter whatever you decide to do, OC or not OC.

Keep in mind my original data was targeted at Haswell parts which had uncore all the way down at 3.4-3.5ghz and I was saying overclocking it doesn't matter.

And if somehow lowering uncore lets you raise core by one multiplier, definitely go for it.


----------



## $ilent

Would leaving uncore and vRING at stock/auto mean that they automatically increase once you start increasing cpu vcore and cpu multi?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Would leaving uncore and vRING at stock/auto mean that they automatically increase once you start increasing cpu vcore and cpu multi?


That depends on what the motherboard wants to do, it may vary from motherboard to motherboard. But 98% of the time if you take it out of auto and type in "40" as the uncore multiplier, that will tell the motherboard to never touch it. You can double check this with HWinfo (assuming HWinfo has day 1 support for DC which isn't as unlikely compared to other CPU launches).

Typically with uncore set manually to some multiplier the Vring will not move, but I personally set it to a number (because I have it overclocked just because I want to), but also because that way I can decrease Vring to the lowest voltage I can get away with without instability. But that's obviously optional and not super important.


----------



## $ilent

ok i think im gonna try uncore freq of just 40 and vring at say 1.15v and go from there with the cpu multi.


----------



## $ilent

Malay chip, batch L336D106


----------



## [CyGnus]

$ilent good luck on the OC


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> Malay chip, batch L336D106




Are you planning to record overclocking settings and results like I am? Right now I am deciding to add Devil's Canyon overclocks on my chart too.


----------



## fateswarm

Now we know the box doesn't have the skull face. I was wondering about that.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Now we know the box doesn't have the skull face. I was wondering about that.


That's it, cancelling pre-order. I want the freaking skull!


----------



## fateswarm

They should have had the skull on it. Intel appears to have a very streamlined production line. It most probably explains why they still used paste since the packaging factories in the developing world (also handling the boxes probably) would need upgrades.


----------



## $ilent

I will be recording my oc results and settings yeah.

Well this is weird just started my PC up new motherboard but same OS, CPUz reads 4.4ghz but vcore is 1.43v...

It can't be right since it's not changed from 1.43v but my CPU is at 30c lol


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> That's it, cancelling pre-order. I want the freaking skull!


Pftt!! McAfee offer inside?! Sign me up for two!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I will be recording my oc results and settings yeah.
> 
> Well this is weird just started my PC up new motherboard but same OS, CPUz reads 4.4ghz but vcore is 1.43v...
> 
> It can't be right since it's not changed from 1.43v but my CPU is at 30c lol


I mean recording other people's OC results and settings in a Google Doc.

The reason why you are having those issues is because there isn't a skull on the CPU box.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> Pftt!! McAfee offer inside?! Sign me up for two!


----------



## fateswarm

Darkwizzie I'd say do it. Devil's Canyon is Haswell anyway. And if people have other results in other threads, there's no problem.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Darkwizzie I'd say do it. Devil's Canyon is Haswell anyway. And if people have other results in other threads, there's no problem.


agreed. From all the info out the process of overclocking is exactly the same. It even seems to be about the same averages. Though I hope DC has atleast a 200mhz advantage.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I mean recording other people's OC results and settings in a Google Doc.
> 
> The reason why you are having those issues is because there isn't a skull on the CPU box.


Ah sorry, yeah I will be updating the google doc on the first page.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I hope its good too, ive never had anything over an average clocker before, but then again the 2700K I bought at launch wasnt too bad.
> 
> Now I have the always horrible task of taking my pc apart to swap mobo's...


If it sucks I expect you to be honest and rip it to shreds


----------



## $ilent

Much better, I have no idea why my vcore was set to 1.43v on stock settings, thats not a good sign I dont think lol.


----------



## $ilent

4.7Ghz


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

Just rang OCUK told me retail chips arrived yesterday and have sold out OEM will be sent out on 23rd looks like I will just have to sit and wait a little longer


----------



## mystikalrush

How do some of you get it early!


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.7Ghz


Going to be super impressed if that's stable. Damn man I didn't expect to see any results from you for a bit, came through with the quickness!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> Going to be super impressed if that's stable. Damn man I didn't expect to see any results from you for a bit, came through with the quickness!


even if thats stable by or before 1.3v its a good chip. 200mhz above average haswell.


----------



## Wezzor

Do you think the i5-4690K will be more than enough just for a gaming machine? I guess games aren't really close to making use of HT yet and the extra $150 is more worth spending on a GPU instead. Correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## $ilent

Is there something I'm missing with haswell overclocking? I'm at 5ghz booting and it's hanging at the last second before login.

Any particular setting to overcome this or just more vcore?


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

yes you need more vcore but keep an eye on the temps . I would crank it back to say 4.7 and try to get it stable first before going mad @ 5ghz I know you want to see what it can do but use baby steps and learn what the chip can do in stability tests . Keep up the good work you lucky - - -


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is there something I'm missing with haswell overclocking? I'm at 5ghz booting and it's hanging at the last second before login.
> 
> Any particular setting to overcome this or just more vcore?


at what vcore are u now for this 5ghz?only way i know to make it stable is vcore.


----------



## stubass

Nice $ilent, i will keep looking out to see what you end up with after some tweaking









I hope I can get a nice I7 6GHz ++ validation on Ln2 in about a month.. gunna flog a few pentiums first


----------



## Pahani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.7Ghz


The OCN Intel Editor and DC Owner's Club thread starter is the first to get his hands on a retail chip......

Hax!!! Hax, I say!!

/puppydogeyes


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> 4.7Ghz


This is above average chip compared to 4770Ks. If you get 4.7 Ghz stable between 1.25-1.3 vcore then you have a very good CPU 

to boot 5.0 you might have to up the Input voltage a bit. 1.9-1.95.


----------



## superV

i told you italians are crazzy.
oh wait special price not 390 euros now it's discount 324 euros.are you [email protected]$%%n crazzy ??? omg italians will do everything just to sell you something.


here bigger image: http://oi58.tinypic.com/ohqv5j.jpg


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i told you italians are crazzy.
> oh wait special price not 390 euros now it's discount 324 euros.are you [email protected]$%%n crazzy ??? omg italians will do everything just to sell you something.
> 
> 
> here bigger image: http://oi58.tinypic.com/ohqv5j.jpg


Haha nice scam


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is there something I'm missing with haswell overclocking? I'm at 5ghz booting and it's hanging at the last second before login.
> 
> Any particular setting to overcome this or just more vcore?


Which board do you have? Gigabyte, right?

If you have a Gigabyte board, set the bus speed to "manual" on the frequency page of the bios...this should bring your bus speed up to 100. cpu-z 1.64 reads bus speed correctly on Giga Haswell boards.
(this is not to help with 5 GHz btw)

You could try moving Vccin up from defaults to 1.9 > 2.0> 2.1. It takes around 2.1 Vccin for me to boot at 5GHz with my 4770K.


----------



## stasio

mandrix....
it's CPU-Z bug (99.98MHz)...no need to set Manual (for Z97).

Use latest CPU-Z Gaming version (or 1.67.0 blue version).
Anyway CPU-Z reads VID voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> Malay chip, batch L336D106


*L336D106*

Omg......batch almost same as ES......(L336D081).....year 2013.

Edit:

I expected batch L*4*2xx.....(year 2014).


----------



## Dominican

Here you go boys 4790K in stock ready to ship
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Intel-4790K-4-0GHz-CPU-Processor-BX80646I74790K-/321407442691?pt=CPUs&hash=item4ad5605f03

499


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominican*
> 
> Here you go boys 4790K in stock ready to ship
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Intel-4790K-4-0GHz-CPU-Processor-BX80646I74790K-/321407442691?pt=CPUs&hash=item4ad5605f03
> 
> 499


People would actually pay that much just to have it a few days early?

EDIT: Delivery:
Estimated between Fri. Jul. 4 and Mon. Jul. 14

lol


----------



## Dominican

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> People would actually pay that much just to have it a few days early?
> 
> EDIT: Delivery:
> Estimated between Fri. Jul. 4 and Mon. Jul. 14
> 
> lol


in stock if anyone would order get it by Monday.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominican*
> 
> Here you go boys 4790K in stock ready to ship
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Intel-4790K-4-0GHz-CPU-Processor-BX80646I74790K-/321407442691?pt=CPUs&hash=item4ad5605f03
> 
> 499


Wat Da Phuk??? I can't believe people would pay that much. It says delivery around the 27th or 30th. That's when mine is promised from Amazon anyway. With most retailers saying the same delivery date they must know exactly when Intel is shipping them out.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> mandrix....
> it's CPU-Z bug (99.98MHz)...no need to set Manual.
> 
> Use latest CPU-Z Gaming version (or 1.67.0 blue version).
> Anyway CPU-Z reads VID voltage.
> *L336D106*
> 
> Omg......batch almost same as ES......(L336D081).....year 2013.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I expected batch L*4*2xx.....(year 2014).


Hey Stasio, I'm not talking about cpu-z bug......I have to set manual on both my Z87 & Z97 boards to get/show full bus speed. Doesn't matter what app is showing the bus speed.
But yeah the vid is shown from the newer cpu-z instead of vcore for Gigabyte boards, whereas cpu-z 1.64 (mostly) shows vcore.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is there something I'm missing with haswell overclocking? I'm at 5ghz booting and it's hanging at the last second before login.
> 
> Any particular setting to overcome this or just more vcore?


Asus motherboards allow you to select the max core speed at which the bios passes off control to the OS during boot.

I always have it set to: max non turbo mode.

That means until windows boots the cpu is maxing out at 3.4ghz. When the desktop appears it kicks the overclock in.

I dnt know if your board has any settings like that.


----------



## stasio

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Hey Stasio, I'm not talking about cpu-z bug......I have to set manual on both my Z87 & Z97 boards to get/show full bus speed. Doesn't matter what app is showing the bus speed.
> But yeah the vid is shown from the newer cpu-z instead of vcore for Gigabyte boards, whereas cpu-z 1.64 (mostly) shows vcore.


I have no problem with my Z97-SOCF..on Auto and reads 100.0 MHz (OC and G1 version) .
With Z87-OC ...yes,must be Manual.
CPU-Z 1.64.0 Core Voltage works only for Z87...not for Z97.

Edit:
OK,back to thread title..........

Will be interesting if anybody with batch from this year (2014) ....L*4*xxxx


----------



## Ponteral

4.7 GHz looks very good, if it will be stable at yours 1.249V. I had 4770k stable at 4.7 GHz with 1.280V.. Really interested if your chip can make 5 GHz stable.. LET US KNOW


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is there something I'm missing with haswell overclocking? I'm at 5ghz booting and it's hanging at the last second before login.
> 
> Any particular setting to overcome this or just more vcore?


1.32vcore and 1.9v cpu input voltage are the only two voltages I change


----------



## $ilent

I'm just out at the moment guys but will be back with more results in a few hours


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is there something I'm missing with haswell overclocking? I'm at 5ghz booting and it's hanging at the last second before login.
> 
> Any particular setting to overcome this or just more vcore?


I think its something to do with the new bios for this new DC chip

my HERO 7 does it


----------



## fateswarm

$ilent let me know if the heatsinks of the gb7 vrm run hot if you can.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> ]
> I have no problem with my Z97-SOCF..on Auto and reads 100.0 MHz (OC and G1 version) .
> With Z87-OC ...yes,must be Manual.
> CPU-Z 1.64.0 Core Voltage works only for Z87...not for Z97.
> 
> Edit:
> OK,back to thread title..........
> 
> Will be interesting if anybody with batch from this year (2014) ....L*4*xxxx


Yep, you're right, Z87 not Z97. Sorry.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> $ilent let me know if the heatsinks of the gb7 vrm run hot if you can.


Will do, they are very loose though


----------



## fateswarm

Looseness is fine, it's part of the design. Because of a spring. I actually removed them.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Will do, they are very loose though


you could alwats swap out the plastic snaps for real hardware like bolts with washers/nuts. Except I really doubt vrm temps will be an issue.


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> 4.7 GHz looks very good, if it will be stable at yours 1.249V. I had 4770k stable at 4.7 GHz with 1.280V.. Really interested if your chip can make 5 GHz stable.. LET US KNOW


I'm getting excited as my i5 is 24/7 stable at 4.2Ghz under 1.3v, regardless of uncore...on multiple boards also, z87 and z97.

Come on 25th!


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> How come you need to break down your WL? I was hoping to just kind of move my loop slightly just so I can remove my motherboard, and then just put it all back in again.


New radiator on the way going with a 360 instead of two 120's!


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> New radiator on the way going with a 360 instead of two 120's!


Nice upgrade!


----------



## KnownDragon

I was restricted by my case hence the two 120's but just got the h440 nzxt planning on adding another 360 when Ivan get a second r9 290 and water block them.


----------



## umaxtu

I got the following response from Amazon...
Quote:


> We have received new release date information related to the order you placed on June 09, 2014 (Order# 115-5326767-6064243). The item(s) listed below will actually ship sooner than we originally expected based on the new release date:
> 
> "Intel Core i7-4790K Processor- BX80646I74790K"
> Previous estimated arrival date: June 30, 2014
> New estimated arrival date: June 26, 2014
> 
> If you want to check on the progress of your order, take a look at this page in Your Account:


Looks like I'm getting it earlier than expected.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umaxtu*
> 
> I got the following response from Amazon...
> Looks like I'm getting it earlier than expected.


Damn, hope tigerdirect comes through.


----------



## umaxtu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Damn, hope tigerdirect comes through.


Tiger is great. I've ordered stuff from them at like 2 AM on a weekday and gotten my order the same day. Thats with the beater shipping.


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I was restricted by my case hence the two 120's but just got the h440 nzxt planning on adding another 360 when Ivan get a second r9 290 and water block them.


Sweet, I'm running dual 360's in my modded H440. Had great thermals with my i5 @ 1.25 as long as the front and top panels were off...but I'm modding those now in lieu of my DC. If you are going to run a second 360, be carefull of how you mount your front 360 as it's best to run it as low as you can, but that's another thread!


----------



## fateswarm

I like this intel approach this time. "Surprise earlier release!". I also got a confirmation for 4 days earlier.


----------



## Cozmo85

Yea, plus no tax on TD for me and BOA has 10% cash back.


----------



## Asus11

Just got my dispatch email from a German site ... Looks like I might be cancelling scan preorder... Funny thing is even with European shipping/currency conversion & surcharge for using PayPal still came cheaper than overclockers lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peen

TD update


----------



## Pe8er

Has anyone tried price matching TigerDirect to Micro Center? Or is it too early?


----------



## Cozmo85

Just talked to TD and was told July 7th. Cancelled. Ordered with amazon.


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Just talked to TD and was told July 7th. Cancelled. Ordered with amazon.


I just checked the site and the 4790's are in stock w/free shipping today...


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweakin*
> 
> I just checked the site and the 4790's are in stock w/free shipping today...


4790 =/ 4790k


----------



## Peen

It says Shipping: Available for pre-order, at TD. I don't see it being in stock, otherwise I would be pestering them to ship mine!


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> 4790 =/ 4790k


yep, you're right...my bad


----------



## Phuuz

Weird that there's such a wide variety of shipping dates still. How come it's possible that some retailers can have a batch 2 to 3 weeks before other retailers? Just pure luck?


----------



## Pe8er

B&H Photo Video has it for $339 with free shipping and no tax, and expected availability is June 25th. Anyone has experience with this store?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phuuz*
> 
> Weird that there's such a wide variety of shipping dates still. How come it's possible that some retailers can have a batch 2 to 3 weeks before other retailers? Just pure luck?


countries closer to the swet shops factories where they make the chips get them first.


----------



## Cozmo85

B&H is great. Fast too. Ship from NYC

edit: TD actually just cancelled my order due to no stock.


----------



## doubledown11

I'm rather new to overclocking. so how would this relate to my current setup?

I've currently got an i3570k @ 4.5. Is4790k @ 4.7 good?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pe8er*
> 
> B&H Photo Video has it for $339 with free shipping and no tax, and expected availability is June 25th. Anyone has experience with this store?


Very good. I buy all of my photo equipment from them (or Amazon) and have purchased electronics as well. They are the go-to online store for photography.


----------



## $ilent

Nowhere near stable though :/


----------



## cephelix

1.336V for 4.8? is that normal?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> 1.336V for 4.8? is that normal?


Is it good?


----------



## cephelix

well, don't quote me on this....i'm no expert, not by a long shot. But having a quick look through the haswell OC thread, it seems about there.what are your load temps?


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> 1.336V for 4.8? is that normal?


1.336V is VID voltage...so real Vcore is 1.34+V....

Edit:
Aida64 and HWiNFO reading real Vcore.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> 1.336V is VID voltage...so real Vcore is 1.34+V....
> 
> Edit:
> Aida64 and HWiNFO reading real Vcore.


my bad....still learning...


----------



## EinZerstorer

$silent use hwmonitor, try to get your vcore at 1.385 after llc draw


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pe8er*
> 
> B&H Photo Video has it for $339 with free shipping and no tax, and expected availability is June 25th. Anyone has experience with this store?


I've bought from them before...no issues.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> $silent use hwmonitor, try to get your vcore at 1.385 after llc draw


Ive put vrin LLC to extreme, cpu vcore shows at 1.379 in cpuz, hwinfo says 1.3792/1.3800.

No matter what I try, I cannot get the cpu to boot into windows at 4.9ghz. 4.8Ghz is fine from 1.336v but 4.9ghz doesnt work, it just stops at the windows blue login screen every time regardless of wether vcore is 1.35v or 1.400v. Iv tried vrin from 1.800 to 2.2v, upped RING voltage to 1.200v, nothing seems to work. I have tried disabling c1e, eist, c3/c6 and tried manually setting base clock to 100mhz, but it still doesnt boot.

Any ideas?


----------



## Pe8er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweakin*
> 
> I've bought from them before...no issues.


Thanks! Preordered.


----------



## Weber

can u see the bsod error code ?


----------



## DANZAS4321

Guys should i pre order the 4690K now then?







still havent done it







Will be ordering from scan.


----------



## $ilent

It doesnt BSOD, it just sits at windows load in screen everytime. It does it at 5Ghz too.

Which is making me think it might not be vcore, since I cant fathom how it can do 4.8Ghz at 1.336v but then 4.9ghz wont boot into windows even all the way up to and including 1.40v.

Is there a setting that needs to be on for high overclock, such as CPU PLL Overvoltage which was needed in sandy bridge overclocking when you cant boot into windows? Is there a similar setting for Haswell?

thanks


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> It doesnt BSOD, it just sits at windows load in screen everytime. It does it at 5Ghz too.
> 
> Which is making me think it might not be vcore, since I cant fathom how it can do 4.8Ghz at 1.336v but then 4.9ghz wont boot into windows even all the way up to and including 1.40v.
> 
> Is there a setting that needs to be on for high overclock, such as CPU PLL Overvoltage which was needed in sandy bridge overclocking when you cant boot into windows? Is there a similar setting for Haswell?
> 
> thanks


Might have hit a frequency wall.If you feel daring push 1.45v and see what happens. thats max i would ever go and not for too long. is 4.8Ghz stable at 1.336v BTW?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Might have hit a frequency wall.If you feel daring push 1.45v and see what happens. thats max i would ever go and not for too long. is 4.8Ghz stable at 1.336v BTW?


No it wont be stable, its stable enough for me to muck about in windows in but it wont pass prime95 not a cat in hells chance.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> B&H is great. Fast too. Ship from NYC
> 
> edit: TD actually just cancelled my order due to no stock.


When did you place your order? Mine was the 18th, but haven't got a cancellation, yet...


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> No it wont be stable, its stable enough for me to muck about in windows in but it wont pass prime95 not a cat in hells chance.


You tried to make 4.8ghz stable at all yet? As in up voltage a bit? maybe 1.36?


----------



## Peen

$ilent, Do you prime blend? My 4770k even with custom water would fail prime blend right when I hit start when overclocked. 4.5ghz 1.3v to 1.4v fail. Had to run 4.2ghz 1.275v to get it to prime blend and not fail. Hope the new chip is better!


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> It doesnt BSOD, it just sits at windows load in screen everytime. It does it at 5Ghz too.
> 
> Which is making me think it might not be vcore, since I cant fathom how it can do 4.8Ghz at 1.336v but then 4.9ghz wont boot into windows even all the way up to and including 1.40v.
> 
> Is there a setting that needs to be on for high overclock, such as CPU PLL Overvoltage which was needed in sandy bridge overclocking when you cant boot into windows? Is there a similar setting for Haswell?
> 
> thanks


i have same problem with my 4770k,during winter i did this, but now no matter what voltage or settings,it doesn't go over 4.5 ghz.mine is good till 4.5ghz after it's very big increase in voltage.
4.1 @ 1.10v stable 3x wprime 32m

4.2 @ 1.13v stable 3x wprime 32m

4.3 @ 1.16v stable 3x wprime 32m

4.4 @ 1.20v stable 3x wprime 32m

4.5 @ 1.23v stable 3x wprime 32m

4.6 @ 1.28v stable 3x wprime 32m

4.7 @ 1.33v stable 3x wprime 32m


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> $ilent, Do you prime blend? My 4770k even with custom water would fail prime blend right when I hit start when overclocked. 4.5ghz 1.3v to 1.4v fail. Had to run 4.2ghz 1.275v to get it to prime blend and not fail. Hope the new chip is better!


I do have prime yeah, I will try a run and let you know how I get on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i have same problem with my 4770k,during winter i did this, but now no matter what voltage or settings,it doesn't go over 4.5 ghz.mine is good till 4.5ghz after it's very big increase in voltage.
> 4.1 @ 1.10v stable 3x wprime 32m
> 
> 4.2 @ 1.13v stable 3x wprime 32m
> 
> 4.3 @ 1.16v stable 3x wprime 32m
> 
> 4.4 @ 1.20v stable 3x wprime 32m
> 
> 4.5 @ 1.23v stable 3x wprime 32m
> 
> 4.6 @ 1.28v stable 3x wprime 32m
> 
> 4.7 @ 1.33v stable 3x wprime 32m


4.9Ghz is a definite no go for me. Ive just tried 2.1v VRIN, 1.45v cpu vcore, 1.1v uncore, 4ghz uncore frequency and it does the exact same thing as it does at 1.35v, just hangs at that windows screen.

I assume uncore frequency and uncore voltage has nothing to do with it, i.e increasing either wont make a difference?


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> It doesnt BSOD, it just sits at windows load in screen everytime. It does it at 5Ghz too.
> 
> Which is making me think it might not be vcore, since I cant fathom how it can do 4.8Ghz at 1.336v but then 4.9ghz wont boot into windows even all the way up to and including 1.40v.
> 
> Is there a setting that needs to be on for high overclock, such as CPU PLL Overvoltage which was needed in sandy bridge overclocking when you cant boot into windows? Is there a similar setting for Haswell?
> 
> thanks


Boot in Windows with 4.8GHZ.......then use GTL...increase voltage.....BCLK ......and multi.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Boot in Windows with 4.8GHZ.......then use GTL...increase voltage.....BCLK ......and multi.


Rodger that


----------



## Peen

Awesome, thanks. That was the Achilles heel for my 4770K. I could run 4.5ghz and pass most stability tests but prime95 blend was instant bsod no matter what unless I dropped to less then 4.4ghz..


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Rodger that


Which BIOS you running?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Which BIOS you running?


F4 bios.


----------



## stasio

Flash to latest.......F6..or F7a.......GB Gaming 7 right?


----------



## $ilent

GB Gaming 7, can I go straight to F7? Also F6 is showing as latest on the website, no f7a showing.


----------



## stasio

You mean F7a.....yes,why not.

Edit:
Link for F7a in my siggy.......


----------



## $ilent

is F7a beta? I will just go F6 if F7a is a beta bios.


----------



## stasio

OK,no problem.
Just checked......BIOS F6 has newer CPU Intel MicroCode then F4.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Ive put vrin LLC to extreme, cpu vcore shows at 1.379 in cpuz, hwinfo says 1.3792/1.3800.
> 
> No matter what I try, I cannot get the cpu to boot into windows at 4.9ghz. 4.8Ghz is fine from 1.336v but 4.9ghz doesnt work, it just stops at the windows blue login screen every time regardless of wether vcore is 1.35v or 1.400v. Iv tried vrin from 1.800 to 2.2v, upped RING voltage to 1.200v, nothing seems to work. I have tried disabling c1e, eist, c3/c6 and tried manually setting base clock to 100mhz, but it still doesnt boot.
> 
> Any ideas?


yeah, 4.8 is where your cpu will run at, try it at 1.386 / 1.398 / 1.408 or 1.416 after llc, use a LOW llc setting and a high offset is what I found to help

you dont want your voltage to drop under load say 1.4 to 1.386 when a heavy load is applied

you want it to raise itself under load, 1.400 low load to 1.408 / 1.416 high load !!!

leave uncore and the others at stock for now and just work vcore to boot / stable


----------



## Ponteral

Well, not good,

but it same in my case. for stable 4.7 GHz in Prime95 with 4770k, I needed 1.280V, but I can't find stable 4.8 GHz not even with 1.350V, I don't want be be scary, but I almost sure you'll be under 4.8 GHz with stable clock...


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> You mean F7a.....yes,why not.
> 
> Edit:
> Link for F7a in my siggy.......


Not to steal the thread, but I just looked and my G1 Sniper z87 is still only at F3. Not sure that's good or bad, i.e. the board has no issues or they don't care about that board!


----------



## EinZerstorer

" 5 gigahertz on air " - Intel rep

What a fraudulent marketing scheme

an honest to god 100 % lie.


----------



## $ilent

Ive updated to F6 bios, made no difference still cant boot at 4.9ghz.


----------



## EinZerstorer

so work 4.8.!


----------



## stasio

I still want to see retail made this year........L4xxx


----------



## $ilent




----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Please say that is stable


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Please say that is stable


Behave.


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*


With GTL ?


----------



## $ilent

If by gtl you mean easy tune yes


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is it good?


If you can hit 4.7 stable, that's already above average. 4.7ghz is top 11% of the recorded OCs for Haswell.

I got better chess speeds on a 4.5ghz Haswell than a 5ghz Sandy. A 4.7 or higher Haswell should blow up any overclock a Sandy can ever do.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Behave.


ok







Run IBT AVX and see what happens


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run IBT AVX and see what happens


Haha sorry that was just me being a little sarcastic


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Haha sorry that was just me being a little sarcastic


Its all good







your CPU seems to be better than the ones some reviewers got as i saw a few say no matter what >4.8 wouldn't boot







I really wanna order now but i'm just thinking about seeing the i5 reviews and overclocking numbers first


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> If by gtl you mean easy tune yes


No...GTL is easier.....but can be also with EasyTune....









GIGABYTE Tweak Launcher 2.0 B14.0611.1


----------



## $ilent

O Hai Mr 5Ghz, where have you been hiding?


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O Hai Mr 5Ghz, where have you been hiding?


STABILITY TEST NAOW!!!!! Maybe 5Ghz was true







what cooler?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> STABILITY TEST NAOW!!!!! Maybe 5Ghz was true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what cooler?


Its barely stable enough to get a screenshot

Custom water EK supremacy block, 360mm rad.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Its barely stable enough to get a screenshot
> 
> Custom water EK supremacy block, 360mm rad.


Ah ok so some pretty serious stuff







Stability at 4.9?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Ah ok so some pretty serious stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stability at 4.9?


Not a chance I'm afraid, prime hangs after 1 min with bsod 101, temps hit 81c before it went also.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Not a chance I'm afraid, prime hangs after 1 min with bsod 101, temps hit 81c before it went also.


4.8? D:


----------



## Peen

prime blend? My haswell could run them all easily, but blend instant fail no matter what I did. Just had to low mhz. 1min is promising for me!


----------



## $ilent

Currently doing 4.7ghz but vcore is 1.41, so id be offended if it fails.

edit: Vrms measuring 60c and 55c respectively with heat gun directly on the heat sinks, but the cpu is at 91C, so ive stopped the prime test. So a delid is definitely needed again folks im sorry to say if your looking for a high overclock.

Just to confirm, im running the following voltages:

1.39v (1.41v cpu vcore, I know this is too high)
cpu RING - 1.1v
CPU VRIN - 1.90v

C1E, EIST, C3/C6 all disabled.

There is no other setting im missing is there that should be enabled/disabled/altered?


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Currently doing 4.7ghz but vcore is 1.41, so id be offended if it fails.
> 
> edit: Vrms measuring 60c and 55c respectively with heat gun directly on the heat sinks, but the cpu is at 91C, so ive stopped the prime test. So a delid is definitely needed again folks im sorry to say if your looking for a high overclock.
> 
> Just to confirm, im running the following voltages:
> 
> 1.39v (1.41v cpu vcore, I know this is too high)
> cpu RING - 1.1v
> CPU VRIN - 1.90v
> 
> C1E, EIST, C3/C6 all disabled.
> 
> There is no other setting im missing is there that should be enabled/disabled/altered?


IF you back of the voltage whats the coolest you can get it? D: that's kinda disheartening

EDIT: Speedstep off?

EDIT2: im an idiot


----------



## $ilent

At 1.35v temps are mid to late 70s under prime at 4.7ghz

Edit sorry it's 1.38vcore but 1.35 vid


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> At 1.35v temps are mid to late 70s under prime at 4.7ghz


Thats still top 11% haswell as stated earlier and much cooler than most at that voltage and speed


----------



## BoredErica

Using Prime with the 1344 setting might lower temps a bit.


----------



## $ilent

At 1.356v actual vcore temps hover around 70c during prime up to late 70s. VRMs are at 65/68c with heat gun on the heatsinks.


----------



## fateswarm

..be careful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> VRMs are at 65/68c with heat gun on the heatsinks.


Thanks. I transferred that information to the vrm thread.


----------



## $ilent

Are those temps bad for VRMs?

Well im underwhelmed by DC thus far, not impressed that my chip isnt made this year judging by the batch code!

Might grab another and hope for a different batch code xD


----------



## stasio

Yea,my delivery is also June 25,but will insist on 2014 batch...L4xxx.....


----------



## Jeronbernal

4790k frys point of sale system days 4790k coming soon. Price is $344.99 not in Stock yet. Was suppose to be at frys the 14th


----------



## caladbolg

Is it fine that your name is in both those pictures?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Yea,my delivery is also June 25,but will insist on 2014 batch...L4xxx.....


Where did you order from?

Im a little disappointed but I feel like contacting the supplier to question why its a 2013 chip but its been released in June 2014. I.e its clearly not a new chip its just an old 4770k that they clocked highly. I mean by default the cpu vcore was set to 1.43v! Whats that about...


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Where did you order from?


Malaysia......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I mean by default the cpu vcore was set to 1.43v! Whats that about...


Did you try to load Optimized defaults or Clear_CMOS in BIOS?
For 4.4GHz Turbo boost should be arround ~1.20V


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Are those temps bad for VRMs?


I do not know. I hope not. We may have to ask Sin0822 I guess.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pe8er*
> 
> B&H Photo Video has it for $339 with free shipping and no tax, and expected availability is June 25th. Anyone has experience with this store?


Yes, I bought my Plasma TV from them and some other stuff over the last five years and they are top notch. I have been very pleased with how fast they ship. Never had to deal with their customer service though.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Malaysia......
> Did you try to load Optimized defaults or Clear_CMOS in BIOS?
> For 4.4GHz Turbo boost should be arround ~1.20V


I've already cleared CMOS once but that 1.43v for 4.4ghz was at stock, I.e it wasn't from my previous overclock

edit: clearing CMOS makes the cpu run at 1.239 VID/1.248vcore.

So im getting the impression these chips are just a haswell wth slighty better TIM and then a big overvolt on the vcore to run that 4.4ghz at stock.


----------



## Peepr

So are temps the limiting factor here? Will de-lidding actually let you get stable @ 4.9/5ghz even with 1.4+ volts? I am under the impression more than 1.4V is bad regardless of temps.


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peepr*
> 
> So are temps the limiting factor here? Will de-lidding actually let you get stable @ 4.9/5ghz even with 1.4+ volts? I am under the impression more than 1.4V is bad regardless of temps.


I thought 1.35 was the upper limit??????


----------



## Jeronbernal

[U
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caladbolg*
> 
> Is it fine that your name is in both those pictures?


Not my name but I'll take it down just for privacy sake


----------



## EinZerstorer

1.5's the real " limit " 1.35's the safe limit and more manageable for temps

i dont recommend the average dude run at 1.4 or higher for extended times

i've had one guy eat a 3570k @ 7 months at 1.55v just the other day here


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peepr*
> 
> So are temps the limiting factor here? Will de-lidding actually let you get stable @ 4.9/5ghz even with 1.4+ volts? I am under the impression more than 1.4V is bad regardless of temps.


No idea what the limiting factor is, I can boot 4.8ghz at 1.336v, but 4.9Ghz wont boot into windows unless I load into windows at 4.8ghz then up the cpu multiplier. No, delidding probably wont let me get stable at 4.9ghz/5ghz due to the fact the pc crashes at idle at these speeds.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweakin*
> 
> I thought 1.35 was the upper limit??????


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> No idea what the limiting factor is, I can boot 4.8ghz at 1.336v, but 4.9Ghz wont boot into windows unless I load into windows at 4.8ghz then up the cpu multiplier. No, delidding probably wont let me get stable at 4.9ghz/5ghz due to the fact the pc crashes at idle at these speeds.


PLL Overvolt, PLL, DIO/AIO.

But..I boot into Windows @ 4.8 @ 1.25V. No use beating a dead horse...sell it for meat.


----------



## fateswarm

No! Sin's list there is for safe overclocks on the short term. Degradation and death can happen shortly after 1.4v on high temps especially.

I'm not sure what the contribution of the temp<->voltage relation is but judging from an anandtech study I found it's a combination.


----------



## $ilent

Safe overclock on the short term? Who overclocks on air for the short term?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Safe overclock on the short term? Who overclocks on air for the short term?


A lot surprisingly. But yeah, we have reports of degradation after months when over 1.30v or 1.35v etc. As I said though I'm not sure of the contribution of temps on top but it's most probably a combo.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I'm not sure what the contribution of the temp<->voltage relation is but judging from an anandtech study I found it's a combination.


silicon is a semi-conductor. Of COURSE temps matter in relation to voltage handling ability.

Intel says max for Haswell v1 is 1.265V. That means, to me, you can push CPU to throttle point, no problem. Throttle is there to save chip from such issues in the first place. Pushing higher voltage than that changes where the throttle point should be to keep it safe. Haswell throttle point is quite high. It can handle quite a bit of voltage, but 1000% temps matter. If we go with the old "10c can double lifespan", then 10c can also 1/2 lifespan.

Personally though, I don't think vCPU had ANYTHING to do with most of reported chip deaths. It's that people don't set everything manually, and many board boost OETHR voltages at the same time when you OC, and THAT is what killed some weaker chips.


----------



## GeneO

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> OK,no problem.
> Just checked......BIOS F6 has newer CPU Intel MicroCode then F4.


New microcode for the DC? I think it probably already has the latest microcode so would not factor that in for the BIOS version.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> A lot surprisingly. But yeah, we have reports of degradation after months when over 1.30v or 1.35v etc. As I said though I'm not sure of the contribution of temps on top but it's most probably a combo.


Damn that sucks, I used to run my 2700k at 1.40v and it degraded in about 6 months, but that was literally 6 months full load temps over 80c

At any route I'm back down to 4.7ghz now running prime95 at 1.32vcore, temps mid 60c which ain't bad I suppose. I'm quite liking this z97 gigabyte board, it boots fast, onboard audio is great and to be fair I was running at 4.7ghz before on ivy bridge, so I guess this is an improvement, plus I'm ready for broadwell now.

I am still confused as to how this chip is a 2013 CPU, surely when ivy bridge and haswell came out people weren't getting batch codes from last year?

Anyone else expecting a DC chip over next few days?

Edit: and it has failed after 7 minutes of prime. C'mon intel really?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> silicon is a semi-conductor. Of COURSE temps matter in relation to voltage handling ability.


I was talking about degradation. CPU ability to overclock at the same height after months or survive depends on voltage and temperature. It's probably not one or the other but a combination, since both low temps on LN2 and high voltage can kill it (probably because on the microscopic level parts of silicon are still hot) and of course high temps on lower voltage on air.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I was talking about degradation. CPU ability to overclock at the same height after months or survive depends on voltage and temperature. It's probably not one or the other but a combination, since both low temps on LN2 and high voltage can kill it (probably because on the microscopic level parts of silicon are still hot) and of course high temps on lower voltage on air.


I was talking about degradation as well. You just don't look at it with the same perspective as I do.

I already have 4790K.

If what I see is correct, and I am not sure because I only have one right now, motherboards matter for OC again, in signifigant ways. How they run can greatly affect what's "safe".

I don't care about OC. For gaming.., which I use my PC for, stock works fine.

I overclock...because the tech and how it works interests me. Degradation, safe points, lifespan...that's what I get off on.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> motherboards matter for OC again, in signifigant ways. How they run can greatly affect what's "safe".


I know. I've been researching Z97 motherboards voltage regulation for weeks. Look at my sig.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> So im getting the impression these chips are just a haswell wth slighty better TIM and then a big overvolt on the vcore to run that 4.4ghz at stock.


Isn't that the impression of like everybody? DC was never advertised to be much more than that. It's not even a tick. It's like half a tick.


----------



## fateswarm

Hey we can clearly see more resistors or capacitors on the package, next to the die after a delid or under the chip.

whatever those do.

probably cleaning input voltage


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I know. I've been researching Z97 motherboards voltage regulation for weeks. Look at my sig.


I've been TESTING such for weeks. LuLz.

It's not even about that, I'm pushing 180W @ 4.2 GHz through my 4790K chip. At 1.2V. 4.2 is the "stock" Turbo on all cores on the MAXIMUS VI FORMULA I am using right now, with per core chosen in BIOS. Under the same load, my 4770k pull 80W only.

That's a 100W increase.

It's pretty crazy. Granted, I'm hitting 90c.

90c on 4770K is about 1.3V and 125W.

So the new TIM works, and works well.


----------



## EinZerstorer

the real question is who overclocks on air ? lolwut

I'm feeling really " i told you so "

DC is haswell with some new nonsense to " make it sell "

that nonsense doesn't make it perform though.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> I've been TESTING such for weeks. LuLz.
> 
> It's not even about that, I'm pushing 180W @ 4.2 GHz through my 4790K chip. At 1.2V. 4.2 is the "stock" Turbo on all cores on the MAXIMUS VI FORMULA I am using right now, with per core chosen in BIOS. Under the same load, my 4770k pull 80W only.
> 
> That's a 100W increase.


OK, I'm not trying to compete with you on anything.

Yeah, that 100W increase seems common.

Do you have wattage measuring tools?


----------



## madclassic

It's interesting watching the OC results of the i7. When I do get my i7, I don't plan on OCing right away because at stock it will be more than fast enough for my needs. In time, when I'm bored and want to tinker, I will be doing a mild overclock though.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> motherboards matter for OC again, in signifigant ways. How they run can greatly affect what's "safe".


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I know. I've been researching Z97 motherboards voltage regulation for weeks. Look at my sig.


I never said that, I can spell significant!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Isn't that the impression of like everybody? DC was never advertised to be much more than that. It's not even a tick. It's like half a tick.


Well I was under the assumption that these chips were actually going to be binned to be able to run at 4.4Ghz stock boost like any normal 4770k stock boosts to 3.9Ghz, at least you can overclock any average 4770k to 4.5Ghz+ which is a nice 600mhz boost, frankly id be very suprised if I see anyone running a stable 5Ghz 4790K. What good is a 4790k that stock boosts to 4.4Ghz, then overclocks to 4.6Ghz max?

In the OCUK forum everyone else is similar to me, theyre doing like 4.6 - 4.8Ghz but none of it is prime95 stable, which to mean doesnt mean its worth anything.

In reality unless we start seeing some good numbers from other batches (different countries, retailers), these processors could be the worst for overclock potential since pre i7 920 days. Every single cpu ive owned since i7 920, i5 2500k, i7 2700k, i7 3770k has been able to do at least 1Ghz overclock over stock boost. I cant even get 300mhz past stock boost on this 4790k


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> OK, I'm not trying to compete with you on anything.
> 
> Yeah, that 100W increase seems common.
> 
> Do you have wattage measuring tools?


Maybe you should google me, first. ROFL. I'm not competing here either... like WHUT!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> In the OCUK forum everyone else is similar to me, theyre doing like 4.6 - 4.8Ghz but none of it is prime95 stable, which to mean doesnt mean its worth anything.


Yeah, my 4770K does P95 all day long @ 1.285V and 4.6 GHz.

But, here's my take....many are stuck at 4.2 GHz with 4770K. 4790K, you're guaranteed AT LEAST that. That's stock, for roughly the same dollar. I'll take that as a normal user, but as an Oc'er..yeah, more Haswell disappointment.

Spelling.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> the real question is who overclocks on air ? lolwut
> 
> I'm feeling really " i told you so "
> 
> DC is haswell with some new nonsense to " make it sell "
> 
> that nonsense doesn't make it perform though.


As I see it the chip is mainly for those needing a chip anyway. They saw 4770K being 1 year old and they felt bad. This makes it slightly easier to upgrade.

If you are on 2600K or better I think it's silly to upgrade. For the fun sure. But for performance, you are tweaking only.

Broadwell may change that but there is a chance Skylake may have to do it.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> the real question is who overclocks on air ? lolwut
> 
> I'm feeling really " i told you so "
> 
> DC is haswell with some new nonsense to " make it sell "
> 
> that nonsense doesn't make it perform though.


Yes you did, but it wasnt the right way to say it prior to the release.

Who knows, maybe my friends across the pond will have more luck come next week!


----------



## Peen

$ilent, did you say it's running all cores 4.4ghz at 1.25v or 1.42v with a cleared CMOS? If it's 1.25v thats automatically a 200+ mhz boost over my 4770k..


----------



## $ilent

Its 1.25v I think, I have no idea what was going on with the 1.42v I saw earlier. That might have just been Intel over estimating the amount of vcore needed to run that 4.4Ghz stock boost


----------



## superV

Quote:


> In the OCUK forum everyone else is similar to me, theyre doing like 4.6 - 4.8Ghz but none of it is prime95 stable, which to mean doesnt mean its worth anything.


all made in 2013 ???


----------



## fateswarm

Aren't all made in 2013?


----------



## Peen

Yeah that would be very extreme voltage. Just think if you ran that on stock HSF! Btw, you might have missed it with all the action going on in here today, but you said you're running prime. You doing small FFT, large or blend?

My Haswell was so strange, it could run small and large, but blend was instant bsod right when I would hit start. Hoping the DC can do prime blend better!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> all made in 2013 ???


Yes, all the cpus I have seen in the OCUK forum have 2013 batches. Some of the cpus in there are literally like 20 lot numbers away from the ES we have seen.

@peen that is what my motherboard ran the 4790K at at stock! I didnt put that voltage in lol.


----------



## fateswarm

There is a good chance all are 2013 and there was no binning or 'maturation of process'. The changes are probably restricted to the packaging (thermal compound, electrical devices, etc.).


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> There is a good chance all are 2013 and there was no binning or 'maturation of process'. The changes are probably restricted to the packaging (thermal compound, electrical devices, etc.).


I dont understand, my chip is from the 33rd week of 2013. Thats August man, Devils Canyon wasnt even announced til like 6 months after that, so all they are doing with these chips is rebadging 4770k's as 4790k's, increasing the stock frequency and stock voltage to compensate?

Unless Intel routinely manufacture new processor 9 months in advance prior to announcing they will be released? Cant say I know the process.


----------



## fateswarm

A working theory I had was that the internal voltage regulators of haswell are very sensitive to voltage ripple, and the beefier device one sees next to the die plays the role of filtering it better. That might be the main reason DC appears to be 200 to 400 better MHz that other packages.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> A lot surprisingly. But yeah, we have reports of degradation after months when over 1.30v or 1.35v etc. As I said though I'm not sure of the contribution of temps on top but it's most probably a combo.


temps are less of factor than the load and voltage. You have to consider. What if cpu A. is at 1.45v but is only under 100% non avx load for 8 hours a month. *vs* cpu B. Thats at 1.35volts but its running a 100% avx load 18 hours a day.

Even though CPU b is at less voltage it will degrade first even if temps are better.

The other factor is going to be cpu lottery. Some just degrade faster at a given voltage.

I see how temps can matter but its just not as important as voltage and load assuming its not at 90c all the time.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I dont understand, my chip is from the 33rd week of 2013. Thats August man, Devils Canyon wasnt even announced til like 6 months after that, so all they are doing with these chips is rebadging 4770k's as 4790k's, increasing the stock frequency and stock voltage to compensate?


Nope.

Devil's Canyon has been part of the plan since before launch, IMHO. Given the press slides Intel handed out to us before the launch, and voltage limits given, 1000% this chip already existed in June last year. But really, I 'm just an idiot, so whatever.

4770K vs 4790K...Same silicon, yes. Diff PCB, IHS metal, TIM, and ergo, higher voltage limits, so now you can push the limits that Intel gave here:



I'm kidding, of course.

It's the same silicon. Boot into BIOS on ASUS board after clearing CMOS, check monitoring section for vCore value. My 4790k is 1.056V. My 4770K 1.040 V.

Which actually clocks better? the 4790K.

Of course, mine isn't stable in prime either, like my 4770K is, but look at my chip:


----------



## tw33k

Has anyone seen any Cost Rica chips around? I remember when the 3770K launched they were all Malay. It took a few months before Costa chips were available. I wonder if it'll be the same with this chip.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Yes, all the cpus I have seen in the OCUK forum have 2013 batches. Some of the cpus in there are literally like 20 lot numbers away from the ES we have seen.
> 
> @peen that is what my motherboard ran the 4790K at at stock! I didnt put that voltage in lol.


the way i see this,is complete opposite than 4770k.
with the 4770k the first batches that came to market, a good % were 4.8/4.9/5 ghz,later all sucked,i bought x3,2 sucked bad and x1 i bought from a famous french overclocker(the deal was 1.4v for 5ghz,and i think he lied to me) he sed that he done 5 ghz on his motherboard,me on 3 different mobos only got 4.8 ghz stable enough for gaming at crazy voltages 1.4/1.45 with direct mounting on water during winter,now bsod over 4.5 ghz at no matter what voltages.
this 4790k....dunno...i think they make part from late 4770k's with some modifications, which suck.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I never said that, I can spell significant!
> 
> Well I was under the assumption that these chips were actually going to be binned to be able to run at 4.4Ghz stock boost like any normal 4770k stock boosts to 3.9Ghz, at least you can overclock any average 4770k to 4.5Ghz+ which is a nice 600mhz boost, frankly id be very suprised if I see anyone running a stable 5Ghz 4790K. What good is a 4790k that stock boosts to 4.4Ghz, then overclocks to 4.6Ghz max?
> 
> In the OCUK forum everyone else is similar to me, theyre doing like 4.6 - 4.8Ghz but none of it is prime95 stable, *which to mean doesnt mean its worth anything*.
> 
> In reality unless we start seeing some good numbers from other batches (different countries, retailers), these processors could be the worst for overclock potential since pre i7 920 days. Every single cpu ive owned since i7 920, i5 2500k, i7 2700k, i7 3770k has been able to do at least 1Ghz overclock over stock boost. I cant even get 300mhz past stock boost on this 4790k


I'm assuming you typoed and meant 'which to me means it's not worth anything'.

At least it's probably better than Haswell. Although technically by the way you look at it, Haswells overclock past 1ghz its stock. You can just think of DC has pre-halfway-oced Haswell... A bit like the overclocked 8350 chips sold by AMD. The 4.4ghz boost is only on single core though. But for people that don't overclock it's a godsend, 4ghz stock. And it guarantees a higher minimum overclock than what a few unfortunate souls with Haswell ended up with.


----------



## fateswarm

cadaveca also notice the resistors next to the die after a delid are 20 more. If they are resistors. I think they are resistors.


----------



## umaxtu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The 4.4ghz boost is only on single core though.


I thought that the 4.4ghz was on two cores


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> cadaveca also notice the resistors next to the die after a delid are 20 more. If they are resistors. I think they are resistors.


Intel said they are capacitors that increase voltage handling capability.

But, voltage handling is done inside chip.

So both Input and other domains have added filtering. That was the whole point of the FiVR, when Intel described it back in like 2007. They wanted to provide votalge is near ZERO ripple, and eliminate "loadline" issues.

So, we can say that Intel's current silicon is not ready for such, and they had to use PCB design to fix that silicon problem.

Or we can simply say that's all BS, and Intel has been binning these chips out of 4770K production since day 1, and that's why many 4770K are really poopy, and the rest is simply a pony show.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> 4770K vs 4790K...Same silicon, yes. Diff PCB, IHS metal, TIM, and ergo, higher voltage limits, so now you can push the limits that Intel gave here:


as cadaveca sed, it's same piece of silicon that they produced during 2013 for 4770k, mounted on new PCB.which this piece of silicon is the most important thing.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umaxtu*
> 
> I thought that the 4.4ghz was on two cores


Yeah, you're probably right, two cores. And then a frequency dent for 3 cores, and then back to stock with 4, right.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yeah, you're probably right, two cores. And then a frequency dent for 3 cores, and then back to stock with 4, right.


Nope.

4.2 GHz all cores. 4.3 on three, 4.4 on one and two.

http://www.intel.com/support/processors/corei7/sb/CS-032279.htm

Look under 4th Gen.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Intel said they are capacitors that increase voltage handling capability.
> 
> But, voltage handling is done inside chip.
> 
> So both Input and other domains have added filtering. That was the whole point of the FiVR, when Intel described it back in like 2007. They wanted to provide votalge is near ZERO ripple, and eliminate "loadline" issues.
> 
> So, we can say that Intel's current silicon is not ready for such, and they had to use PCB design to fix that silicon problem.
> 
> Or we can simply say that's all BS, and Intel has been binning these chips out of 4770K production since day 1, and that's why many 4770K are really poopy, and the rest is simply a pony show.


I hope what they said means it degrades later. I wonder what the headroom increase is. e.g. If we could go 1.30v safely for a year, can we go 1.40v now or 1.35v etc.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I hope what they said means it degrades later. I wonder what the headroom increase is. e.g. If we could go 1.30v safely for a year, can we go 1.40v now or 1.35v etc.


Dunno yet. I'll be sure to report it when I find out. I'm also sure many board makers will suggest higher is OK too. The question about AVX loading vs normal loading is also unanswered as of yet.

I'd like an option in BIOS to disable AVX.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 4.2 GHz all cores. 4.3 on three, 4.4 on one and two.
> 
> http://www.intel.com/support/processors/corei7/sb/CS-032279.htm
> 
> Look under 4th Gen.












I've noted this kindda stuff in my thread before. I must have forgotten the details myself.

You didn't see nothin'.










When I was testing this stuff out though, I noticed that I didn't get the 1 core clock boost unless I set core affinity to 1 core though. Normally every core is working... at like 25% load. So it ends up all cores are working and boost is low.

Keep in mind it's 3pm and I've never slept.

Used to say "It's 6am and I've never slept".


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've noted this kindda stuff in my thread before. I must have forgotten the details myself.
> You didn't see nothin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was testing this stuff out though, I noticed that I didn't get the 1 core clock boost unless I set core affinity to 1 core though. Normally every core is working... at like 25% load. So it ends up all cores are working and boost is low.
> 
> Keep in mind it's 3pm and I've never slept.
> Used to say "It's 6am and I've never slept".


I blame board BIOS for anything Turbo. Nearly every board is different. That page at least has "stock". I find very few boards actually run that, since OEMS want to win benchmarks in reviews. So I quickly started to say that in my reviews, and post less benchmarks. I don't play those games.

Some boards, ROG boards, GAMING, OCF, etc...you gotta expect boosted turbo profiling.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Dunno yet. I'll be sure to report it when I find out. I'm also sure many board makers will suggest higher is OK too. The question about AVX losding vs normal loading is also unanswered as of yet.


i think my 4770k is degrading,during winter [email protected] with max temps 55,now bsod over 4.5 ghz.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i think my 4770k is degrading,during winter [email protected] with max temps 55,now bsod over 4.5 ghz.


What have you been running on your CPU and for how long?


----------



## $ilent

For whats its worth the Gigabyte Gaming 7 is a really nice board if people are thinking of picking it up. Dont bother with the preset overclocks though, I just had to clear the CMOS after trying the "medium" overclock ha-ha


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What have you been running on your CPU and for how long?


nothing special,just gaming,bf4 and other stuf.i ran it for like 4 months 4.8 ghz @1.45v always on water delidded and direct mounting.
and the tests i made to see if was stable were done on wprime1024m,couple of those and was stable for gaming max temps were 55/56.
i did some cmos resets only when updating bios or formatting just to be sure that doesn't crashes during windows install.


----------



## $ilent

Going for a monster overclock guys, 4.6ghz now!


----------



## Typhoeus

So is 4.5GHz on 1.25v seeming like a pipe dream now? :< thats all I wanted.


----------



## fateswarm

I looked into the mosfet temps, it's probably fine,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> On the VRM of the Gigabyte 7,
> 
> 
> 
> The footnote appears to support that the graphs are optimal for a design like this with a heatsink.
> 
> With a case temperature of 70C it appears the power loss in the form of heat is 20W.
> 
> The mosfet appears to be capable to keep going on its max capacity even up to 130C, which translates to roughly 400W supply for the board in whole.
> 
> That temperature is safe for the mosfets themselves. I hope it's for the m/b


----------



## Vaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Aren't all made in 2013?


The hexus one is form mars 2014, but they don't oc it

But yeah, the big majority of the ES tested are the same lot ( L336D081 )


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> So is 4.5GHz on 1.25v seeming like a pipe dream now? :< thats all I wanted.


Ah no dont worry you will be able to do that no problem, im at 4.6ghz @ 1.235v running prime.


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> So is 4.5GHz on 1.25v seeming like a pipe dream now? :< thats all I wanted.


I was hoping for [email protected] 1.2


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Going for a monster overclock guys, 4.6ghz now!


Good luck. Would be better than my 4.3 on 4770k I am stuck at (4.3 3 and 4 core, 4.4 1 and 2) at a VID of 1..248


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Going for a monster overclock guys, 4.6ghz now!


Im wondering, whats your stock pre overclocked vCore value in bios? Just curious if its above or below 1.032V.


----------



## Vaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Im wondering, whats your stock pre overclocked vCore value in bios? Just curious if its above or below 1.032V.


I think it's the same for all cpu, I don't see intel trying to put the minimal vcore possible on each cpu.


----------



## $ilent

I think its around 1.23/1.24v at stock, thats to make it run at 4ghz/4.4Ghz stock/stock boost.

edit: To Vaux, I dont think thats true to be honest from what ive seen so far. Someone else in the OCUK forum has a 4790k with slightly lower stock VID than me and his chip runs better than mine too. Maybe that saying from sin about lower VID meaning better overclock is true.


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Ah no dont worry you will be able to do that no problem, im at 4.6ghz @ 1.235v running prime.


if I can do that I will be incredibly happy, Will match my i5 750 OC (speed-wise at least) and hopefully have similar temperatures as well with the much lower voltage.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

OK.Thanks for checking.


----------



## fateswarm

Anything you get up to 1.3v should be amazing. Practically zero chance to degrade it. For free.


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Anything you get up to 1.3v should be amazing. Practically zero chance to degrade it. For free.


I'm gonna say screw it and be extra safe, and drop the 25$ on a tuning plan. less than 10% of the cost for a guaranteed replacement is worth just the peace of mind to me. I'll probably be capping myself at 1.3v and seeing what speed I can get there. If it degrades, it degrades. No sweat off my back as I'll have a temporary CPU sitting here and a guaranteed replacement.


----------



## Vaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> edit: To Vaux, I dont think thats true to be honest from what ive seen so far. Someone else in the OCUK forum has a 4790k with slightly lower stock VID than me and his chip runs better than mine too. Maybe that saying from sin about lower VID meaning better overclock is true.


He doesn't have the adaptive vcore activate in his bios?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> So is 4.5GHz on 1.25v seeming like a pipe dream now? :< thats all I wanted.


The sample size is still ridiculously small. And even then it's a chip lottery.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> if I can do that I will be incredibly happy, Will match my i5 750 OC (speed-wise at least) and hopefully have similar temperatures as well with the much lower voltage.


4.5ghz on i5 750 is not the same as 4.5ghz on a Devil's Canyon part.......


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> I'm gonna say screw it and be extra safe, and drop the 25$ on a tuning plan. less than 10% of the cost for a guaranteed replacement is worth just the peace of mind to me. I'll probably be capping myself at 1.3v and seeing what speed I can get there. If it degrades, it degrades. No sweat off my back as I'll have a temporary CPU sitting here and a guaranteed replacement.


I'm thinking of starting from there. Why go gradually up if I've derived a max? Maybe go gradually down from it.

Though I wonder what I should do with VRIN. +0.6v? +0.4v? Not care and go up to 2.2v?

I'm not sure if a low vcore and high vrin is safe in terms of degradation.. barring temps.


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The sample size is still ridiculously small. And even then it's a chip lottery.
> 4.5ghz on i5 750 is not the same as 4.5ghz on a Devil's Canyon part.......


I understand that, I would just hate to step down frequency wise after almost 5 years of using the same CPU.


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I'm thinking of starting from there. Why go gradually up if I've derived a max? Maybe go gradually down from it.
> 
> Though I wonder what I should do with VRIN. +0.6v? +0.4v? Not care and go up to 2.2v?
> 
> I'm not sure if a low vcore and high vrin is safe in terms of degradation.. barring temps.


I guess this is true, tho if I set a starting point it'd probably end up being something like 1.325v (assuming temperatures don't wreck me).


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> if I can do that I will be incredibly happy, Will match my i5 750 OC (speed-wise at least) and hopefully have similar temperatures as well with the much lower voltage.


To be fair this chip is quite good for temps, im at 1.24ish vcore and temps are mid 60s on a 360mm radiator with 2 GPUs in the loop aswell.

I would say you'd make a good choice upgrading from that i5 750 to a 46/4790k, I think 99% of people will be able to do 4.6Ghz or more, and heck its a free performance boost for nothing. I think I just got caught up in the hype a little. Oh well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> OK.Thanks for checking.


Your welcome









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaux*
> 
> He doesn't have the adaptive vcore activate in his bios?


Im not sure to be honest, what difference would that make? Im guessing adaptive is same as offset in ivy bridge.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> To be fair this chip is quite good for temps, im at 1.24ish vcore and temps are mid 60s on a 360mm radiator with 2 GPUs in the loop aswell.
> 
> I would say you'd make a good choice upgrading from that i5 750 to a 46/4790k, *I think 99% of people will be able to do 4.6Ghz or more*, and heck its a free performance boost for nothing. I think I just got caught up in the hype a little. Oh well.
> 
> Your welcome


That's a loaded claim.

We'll see if DC is *that much better* than Haswell. I imagine you're wrong.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> I guess this is true, tho if I set a starting point it'd probably end up being something like 1.325v (assuming temperatures don't wreck me).


I'm thinking setting the vcore stable, not touch it at all. Then use only vrin adjustments starting from +0.4 going up. Drop the uncore to x36 or so.

I've no idea if I miss something.







I probably do


----------



## umaxtu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> I'm gonna say screw it and be extra safe, and drop the 25$ on a tuning plan. less than 10% of the cost for a guaranteed replacement is worth just the peace of mind to me.


Overclocking newb here. Where can I get more information on this tuning plan?


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umaxtu*
> 
> Overclocking newb here. Where can I get more information on this tuning plan?


http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/


Why'd you quote me?


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Why'd you quote me?


idk, I hit quote on you earlier and nothing happened for a completely different response, and when I quoted the above it added your quote as well but didn't show in the preview. I edited it out immediately though, surprised you even saw it. couldn't have been there for more than 3-5s


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> idk, I hit quote on you earlier and nothing happened for a completely different response, and when I quoted the above it added your quote as well but didn't show in the preview.


Yeah, it happens. Just wanted to make sure it was on accident.


----------



## mandrix

@$ilent
Didn't you say you were on 1.9 Vccin? I would try a bit higher if you feel OK about it.
Like I said before running 5ghz on my 4770K takes at minimum 2.1 Vccin. You might not want to run it 24/7 (I don't) but it might make you feel better if you can get stable at 4.8.
GL.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's a loaded claim.
> 
> We'll see if DC is *that much better* than Haswell. I imagine you're wrong.


But if chips are being shipped with a stock VID of 1.2 - 1.25v, surely most people are going to be able to grab a cheeky 200mhz overclock, unless they arent willing to touch the vcore at all then I dont see why most people wouldnt make it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> @$ilent
> Didn't you say you were on 1.9 Vccin? I would try a bit higher if you feel OK about it.
> Like I said before running 5ghz on my 4770K takes at minimum 2.1 Vccin. You might not want to run it 24/7 (I don't) but it might make you feel better if you can get stable at 4.8.
> GL.


Yeah I tried 2.2v input voltage, 1.20v ring voltage, nothing really made a diffeence in all honesty. It is physically impossible for me to boot into windows at 4.9ghz under 1.45v, but once im in windows on a lower cpu multi I can up the cpu multi and vcore through easytune and take SS's of 5ghz at 1.43v.

Even 4.7Ghz starts failing under prime95 at like 1.33v, which to me is past my willing zone if you like. I used to run my previous 3770k at 4.7ghz and 1.27v and that was stable all day. So I will probably stick with a 4.6ghz overclock if I can get it primed tonight.

Ill be completely honest im not 100% sure on haswell overclocking, but I think I have a good enough assurance that my chip isnt going to be able to run 4.8ghz at an acceptable 24/7 voltage unless there is a strange combination of input voltage, vcore, ring voltage/uncore frequency or some other small setting I havent tried yet.

Thanks for your comments though, im used to getting lemons by now


----------



## BoredErica

Yea so, in case you haven't heard, what we've discovered a while back with Haswell was, when the core voltage gets pretty high, sometimes we want to manually increase the Vrin and that increases stability. In some cases it doesn't help at all, in some cases it was a godsend.


----------



## fateswarm

Is VRIN safe to be high for degradation, when Vcore is low enough, if temps are kept ok?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> But if chips are being shipped with a stock VID of 1.2 - 1.25v, surely most people are going to be able to grab a cheeky 200mhz overclock, unless they arent willing to touch the vcore at all then I dont see why most people wouldnt make it.


I see where you're coming from but a Haswell chip averages 4.5ghz @ 1.3v. Only the top 25% managed to get an OC of 4.6ghz or higher. That is a huge boost in the average OCs of DC compared to Haswell. I'm still skeptical but there's really only one way to tell and that takes time.

Can't exactly call DC a small, disappointing refresh if guarantees an OC which 75% of people couldn't reach a year earlier. I'd call DC a real success if that were the case.

Even then, 99% of the people are 4.6ghz? I still think that's a bit too optimistic. 99% of people? DC didn't change Haswell around all that much (as far as we know, anyways).


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's a loaded claim.
> We'll see if DC is *that much better* than Haswell. I imagine you're wrong.


thats only 200Mhz over stock im sure all DC can do that no problem.

.... i have been through 8- 4770k's all of them did 4.6Ghz - 4.8ghz although they did need to be delided to reach those oc's, The worst chip i had only did 4.4Ghz @1.275v with out deliding after deliding it was able to reach 4.6Ghz. @1.42v

if you cant overclock 200Mhz on DC then i dont no what to tell you


----------



## $ilent

It was more a figure of speech when I said 99% of people









Why cant haswell just be like Ivy Bridge, increase cpu vcore, increase cpu multiplier, bang job done. No they had to go and bring back the uncore didnt they (I hated uncore clocking on my i7 920)


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Is VRIN safe to be high for degradation, when Vcore is low enough, if temps are kept ok?


Nevermind. I found a direct quote from Sin0822. It appears VRIN can hurt the cpu, I suppose that means if Vcore hurts it at a point, VRIN will start hurting after about 0.4 or 0.6.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thats only 200Mhz over stock im sure all DC can do that no problem.
> 
> .... i have been through 8- 4770k's all of them did 4.6Ghz - 4.8ghz although they did need to be delided to reach those oc's, The worst chip i had only did 4.4Ghz @1.275v with out deliding after deliding it was able to reach 4.6Ghz. @1.42v
> 
> if you cant overclock 200Mhz on DC then i dont no what to tell you


Out of interest did delid only help you once you were temperature limited? I.e did it make a different for quick n dirty boot into windows runs or just when you were above 90C stress testing?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Nevermind. I found a direct quote from Sin0822. It appears VRIN can hurt the cpu, I suppose that means if Vcore hurts it at a point, VRIN will start hurting after about 0.4 or 0.6.


Which post are your referring to?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thats only 200Mhz over stock im sure all DC can do that no problem.
> 
> .... i have been through 8- 4770k's all of them did 4.6Ghz - 4.8ghz although they did need to be delided to reach those oc's, The worst chip i had only did 4.4Ghz @1.275v with out deliding after deliding it was able to reach 4.6Ghz. @1.42v
> 
> if you cant overclock 200Mhz on DC then i dont no what to tell you


200mhz over what? If it's just Haswell pre-oced then no, I don't expect much. I thought DC is supposed to be a small change.

If DC is that much better I might as well just buy DC right now for the performance benefit! I witnessed my FPS drop to 30s in Oblivion standing in one area in the Imperial City. A part of me died on the inside.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> It was more a figure of speech when I said 99% of people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why cant haswell just be like Ivy Bridge, increase cpu vcore, increase cpu multiplier, bang job done. No they had to go and bring back the uncore didnt they (I hated uncore clocking on my i7 920)


Because Intel hates humanity. :O

Sure, uncore clocking is not a headache with this generation of processors but still annoying. Still got input voltage to go along with your vcore, among other things like lots of bsoding.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Anything you get up to 1.3v should be amazing. Practically zero chance to degrade it. For free.


What, it has only been about exactly a year since Haswell introduction? How can anybody know if 1.3V won't degrade the processor in a year? Do you want to qualify that? What do you mean by degrade?


----------



## error-id10t

I know you posted few numbers already but I didn't get them. Can you show the vcore volts when completely stock and running say Cinebench? Then use Multi-Enhancer or whatever it's called on Giga so all cores are locked to 4.4G and do the same? What is the vcore under load?

I know you were trying Prime, have you tried XTU Bench? If not, can you see if you can get few runs through @ 4.7G at least and what kind of temps are you seeing?

BTW: reading that these chips are actually "made" in 2013, I'm now thinking that it's possible later versions of normal Haswell have the TIM fix in them too. They separated the production line for DC bump in speed and PCB/whatever but overall they slap them together the same way now.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> What, it has only been about exactly a year since Haswell introduction? How can anybody know if 1.3V won't degrade the processor in a year? Do you want to qualify that? What do you mean by degrade?


Unless I'm missing something here, the fact that the processor has been out a year means it's possible to test if 1.3v can degrade a processor in a year. Will just have to ask the guys that run their CPUs all the time.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> What, it has only been about exactly a year since Haswell introduction? How can anybody know if 1.3V won't degrade the processor in a year? Do you want to qualify that? What do you mean by degrade?


I been running 1.392v for 6 months. No degradation to date.

I bought 1 copy of the turning plan though. I have two cpu both 4670k. Its not locked to a serial number until the rma. So I stopped short on the 2nd tunning plan when I seen it go live 30days later with just the make of my cpu as info.

I think the tuning plan might not be necessary though. A regular rma is not that hard to pull off anyways.

Its just a guaranteed rma.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Sure, uncore clocking is not a headache with this generation of processors but still annoying. Still got input voltage to go along with your vcore, among other things like lots of bsoding.


There is no uncore. There is Cache, VCCSA(mem control/PCIe), Digital I/O, and Analogue I/O.

Cache and CPU, can take same voltage (naturally). Max stock cache multi matches max CPU multi, 4770K that's 39, on 4790K, that's 44.

However, many users have tested Cache multi efficiency ranges, and anything over 4.2 seems rather not needed.

So, drop that cache multi down to 39-42, and save some heat and voltage there.

Many boards increase DIO/AIO on OC...but it's not always needed. more savings there. VCCSA typically is not adjusted automatically, but it can be. Adjusting all together, or keeping them low..can help negate the need for FiVR adjustments.

Then there's FiVR voltage...which can make a HUGE difference, since it supplies ALL of those areas.

So, if anything, it's FAR MORE complicated than anything even close to "uncore".


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Unless I'm missing something here, the fact that the processor has been out a year means it's possible to test if 1.3v can degrade a processor in a year. Will just have to ask the guys that run their CPUs all the time.


This is true and I don't disagree. I disagree with statements like "Practically zero chance to degrade it" without defining what that means (a year, 2 years, 3?, what duty cycle, etc.). In other words with pulling ill-defined numbers out of ones...


----------



## error-id10t

You can't really answer that, usage varies that much. I run my chip @ 1.41v so I can do 4.6G, that's happy to take on XTU Bench and BF4 etc etc. It's not Prime stable though nor do I play chess.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Nevermind. I found a direct quote from Sin0822. It appears VRIN can hurt the cpu, I suppose that means if Vcore hurts it at a point, VRIN will start hurting after about 0.4 or 0.6.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> What, it has only been about exactly a year since Haswell introduction? How can anybody know if 1.3V won't degrade the processor in a year? Do you want to qualify that? What do you mean by degrade?


He is likely referring to the damage done to the cpu from running high volts/temps. High temps or high volts either way can cause degrading, both at the same time is double trouble.

MY cpus have degraded in the past, I ran a 2700K at 4.9Ghz at 1.40v for about 6 months straight at 100% load, after those 6 months I needed closer to 1.45v to remain stable at same speed. I have since passed that cpu on to my brother, its still going strong. If it could speak it would probably yawn and say "Was that supposed to be difficult". Resilient chips!

To be fair you are going to be limited by temperature long before you are limited by voltages in general with haswell, not counting different voltages after cpu vcore mind.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I know you posted few numbers already but I didn't get them. Can you show the vcore volts when completely stock and running say Cinebench? Then use Multi-Enhancer or whatever it's called on Giga so all cores are locked to 4.4G and do the same? What is the vcore under load?
> 
> I know you were trying Prime, have you tried XTU Bench? If not, can you see if you can get few runs through @ 4.7G at least and what kind of temps are you seeing?


Ok will do.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> There is no uncore. There is Cache, VCCSA(mem control/PCIe), Digital I/O, and Analogue I/O.
> 
> Cache and CPU, can take same voltage (naturally). Max stock cache multi matches max CPU multi, 4770K that's 39, on 4790K, that's 44.
> 
> However, many users have tested Cache multi efficiency ranges, and anything over 4.2 seems rather not needed.
> 
> So, drop that cache multi down to 39-42, and save some heat and voltage there.
> 
> Many boards increase DIO/AIO on OC...but it's not always needed. more savings there. VCCSA typically is not adjusted automatically, but it can be. Adjusting all together, or keeping them low..can help negate the need for FiVR adjustments.
> 
> Then there's FiVR voltage...which can make a HUGE difference, since it supplies ALL of those areas.
> 
> So, if anything, it's FAR MORE complicated than anything even close to "uncore".


The uncore is slang for cache.

Why must cache and core be able to tolerate the same amount of voltage?

I've done the testing myself, cache at 3.4ghz with core at 4.5, basically same as 4.5/4.5, 4.2 seems like an arbitrary number. In essence, tweaking this is very easy. Set and forget.

We've yet to see demonstrable increases in overclocks from those other misc voltages.

I've already mentioned vrin.

Now we're back to what I said at the start: Vcore and vrin.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> He is likely referring to the damage done to the cpu from running high volts/temps. High temps or high volts either way can cause degrading, both at the same time is double trouble.
> 
> MY cpus have degraded in the past, I ran a 2700K at 4.9Ghz at 1.40v for about 6 months straight at 100% load, after those 6 months I needed closer to 1.45v to remain stable at same speed. I have since passed that cpu on to my brother, its still going strong. If it could speak it would probably yawn and say "Was that supposed to be difficult". Resilient chips!
> 
> To be fair you are going to be limited by temperature long before you are limited by voltages in general with haswell, not counting different voltages after cpu vcore mind.
> 
> Ok will do.


One can still run x264 over and over again to ensure stability. That's cooler and Prime on 1344 is also cooler than blend.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Out of interest did delid only help you once you were temperature limited? I.e did it make a different for quick n dirty boot into windows runs or just when you were above 90C stress testing?


only when temp limited. on a non delided 4770k you cant really go over 1.3v cause you'll hit you're temp limit quick, but seems different with DC once delided it sound's like 1.45v will be able to keep temps in the 70's and possibly 5Ghz


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The uncore is slang for cache.
> Why must cache and core be able to tolerate the same amount of voltage?
> I've done the testing myself, cache at 3.4ghz with core at 4.5, basically same as 4.5/4.5, 4.2 seems like an arbitrary number. In essence, tweaking this is very easy. Set and forget.
> 
> We've yet to see demonstrable increases in overclocks from those other misc voltages.
> 
> I've already mentioned vrin.
> 
> Now we're back to what I said at the start: Vcore and vrin.


Cache matters more for multi-GPU users and high ram speeds. It does seem rather arbitrary, but we had a couple of users in our thread post up benchmarks and such and I have tested myself from 35-46. Not all apps need the boost.. cache is pretty fast already, but at the same time, one of the biggest areas for performance improvement from IVB to HWL was cache efficiency. IT does take higher voltage to run those higher cache multis though, so...

That said, I run 39x on cache.









and yeah, for basic clocks..vCore and MAYBE FiVR need adjust, but I think even many users only need vCore. But If you decide to go with BCLK OC and lower multi, or high ram speed, the other domains are CRUCIAL. 3400 MHz ram..only possible with 1.25+ V on DIO/AIO. I dunno what other usage that has, other than posting with higher memory multis on some chips, since not all can POST with 2800 or 2933 multi with stock voltages.

I've killed chips by adjusting FiVR only, so there has to be some relation between the two. I have heard a delta of 0.4 V bandied around a bit, but haven't bothered to test to see. I think Intel whitepapers have some info on this subject too.

Anyway, this is only interesting when comparing old HWL with DC. That's why I started on that conversational path...could be that the new PCB and such has effects elsewhere rather than just those two. Based on the HWL I had, VID matters a lot, but I see DC clocking better with higher VIDs. Dunno if there's any correlation yet..something to look at in a few months.


----------



## GeneO

Yes, I know what he is referring to. I don;t know if he does. The major contributor to long term degradation is electromigration, which is a process that always occurs but is accelerated by current density and high temperature.

I am just saying he has no evidence to say whether 1.3V has zero chance of degrading the processor. Of course it does, but how much does it reduce the lifetime by is the question. There is probably data to be mined from the one year experience with this processor. For instance, if someone has run their processor at 100% duty cycle at 1.3V over the last year without degradation, then you can say with some confidence that if you use the processor 25% of the time, it won't degrade for four years or more. But I have seen anything at all to back up any ill-defined statement that there is zero chance of 1.3V degrading your processor, which is a invalid statement to start with, since it will of course degrade your processor.


----------



## fateswarm

GeneO has a hobby to nitpick my posts. I've no idea why he hates me, anyway. For your information, you would degrade a chip with 0.000001voltage too, but it will take a very long time, what I said was an educated guess based on the fact I won't be running prime 24/7 for months, and almost all people that degraded their chips in more than a few months on high load had to go 1.35+.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Cache matters more for multi-GPU users and high ram speeds. It does seem rather arbitrary, but we had a couple of users in our thread post up benchmarks and such and I have tested myself from 35-46. Not all apps need the boost.. cache is pretty fast already, but at the same time, one of the biggest areas for performance improvement from IVB to HWL was cache efficiency. IT does take higher voltage to run those higher cache multis though, so...
> 
> That said, I run 39x on cache.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah, for basic clocks..vCore and MAYBE FiVR need adjust, but I think even many users only need vCore. But If you decide to go with BCLK OC and lower multi, or high ram speed, the other domains are CRUCIAL. 3400 MHz ram..only possible with 1.25+ V on DIO/AIO. I dunno what other usage that has, other than posting with higher memory multis on some chips, since not all can POST with 2800 or 2933 multi with stock voltages.


Hell, I run x41 on cache right now. Just because I can.

Do you have links to benchmarks showing that multi-gpu usage wants faster cache and high ram speeds?

And how do you know that cache voltage can take as high voltage as core voltage?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hell, I run x41 on cache right now. Just because I can.
> 
> Do you have links to benchmarks showing that multi-gpu usage wants faster cache and high ram speeds?
> And how do you know that cache voltage can take as high voltage as core voltage?


Intel documents for the voltage, plus what ASUS, MSI and Gigabyte have related. Perks of the job. ( I also posted a pic in this thread a couple pages back)

Direct links? nah. I've been doing CPU/board/memory reviews for TPU for nearly 4 years now, this sort of thing isn't something I concern myself with. I don't say stuff without being able to generate some backup, yet at the same time, I love new info, so I am sure you could find this out from users yourself, too. I tested with 7970 and 780 and 780 TI and Titan cards, and I don't look at things like most users...FPS is minimums only, etc, etc.

I mean, who looks at power consumption via 8-pin AND full system with a wall wart? Uh...just me.







Is that 8-pin info even really useful? Nope.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Intel documents for the voltage, plus what ASUS, MSI and Gigabyte have related. Perks of the job.
> 
> Direct links? nah. I've been doing CPU/board/memory reviews for TPU for nearly 4 years now, this sort of thing isn't something I concern myself with. I don't say stuff without being able to generate some backup, yet at the same time, I love new info, so I am sure you could find this out from users yourself, too. I tested with 7970 and 780 and 780 TI and Titan cards, and I don't look at things like most users...FPS is minimums only, etc, etc.


My MSI mobo has the voltage light up in red once it goes past 1.2v (for cache).


----------



## fateswarm

$ilent http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=252306&postcount=15

But in general with little research it's easy to find out VRIN in isolation can kill a cpu, whatever vcore and temps are doing.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> only when temp limited. on a non delided 4770k you cant really go over 1.3v cause you'll hit you're temp limit quick, but seems different with DC once delided it sound's like 1.45v will be able to keep temps in the 70's and possibly 5Ghz


Ok, the TIM must be better than with the 4790k, I went up to 1.45v for the pursuit of performance whilst overclocking, albeit temps got to over 90c.

@*error-id10t*

I ran cinebench at stock 4Ghz and then all cores at 4.4Ghz

Stock 4ghz

Cpuz shows 1.089v

Hwinfo shows 0.780vcore, with power saving features off it shows 1.089vcore

Stock 4Ghz Cinebench run @ 8.68 Pts

Hwinfo shows vcore 1.092vcore

Max temps are 53c

4.4Ghz overclock Cinebench run @ 9.45 Pts

cpuz shows 1.239v

hwinfo at idle shows 0.780vcore

hwinfo at load shows 1.260vcore

Max temps are 65c

Hope this helps!


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> At 1.35v temps are mid to late 70s under prime at 4.7ghz
> 
> Edit sorry it's 1.38vcore but 1.35 vid


nice to see what your running

thanks for your info silent..

I think this is what im going to do... wait for my germany i7 4790k to arrive and test it then wait for my scan preorder..

which ever can overclock best on my h100i test cooler, im going delid the winner and finally get to use the EK naked mount I bought ages ago









I still think there alot of heat to lose

wish me luck..

I hope my german chip has german engineering haha


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My MSI mobo has the voltage light up in red once it goes past 1.2v (for cache).


meh. Many boards do similar. It's noob-catcher stuff. Besides, like we agree on, you don't need to shove V down cache throat because speed increase doesn't help much...but...

you'll notice that many DC chips run with vCACHE @ HIGHER than vCore, which is quite different than original HWL. Also, some new BIOSes on new boards now do this with original HWL now, too. It's not uncommon to see 1.25V on cache, running 39.

I dunno why, or if it matters, or is important, but something to look at, for sure. I dunno why BIOSes have changed to do this now, I just know it changed. Stock power consumption numbers on quite a few of my z97 board reviews are high...cache voltage and DIO is why.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> nice to see what your running
> 
> thanks for your info silent..
> 
> I think this is what im going to do... wait for my germany i7 4790k to arrive and test it then wait for my scan preorder..
> 
> which ever can overclock best on my h100i test cooler, im going delid the winner and finally get to use the EK naked mount I bought ages ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think there alot of heat to lose
> 
> wish me luck..
> 
> I hope my german chip has german engineering haha


Good luck!

There is a definite need to delid if your looking for minimum temps, these chips still get to 90C if the voltage is high enough, and by that I mean sort of 1.40v area.

Also im an idiot, I stated earlier my VID was 1.24v. That was my VID when running the 4.4ghz overclock I believe. My actual VID by default is 1.089v. So hope for less folks!


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> There is a definite need to delid if your looking for minimum temps, these chips still get to 90C if the voltage is high enough, and by that I mean sort of 1.40v area.


Speak for yourself, my ES hits that @ 1.2V. Seems high-leakage chips are clocking better?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> meh. Many boards do similar. It's noob-catcher stuff. Besides, like we agree on, you don't need to shove V down cache throat because speed increase doesn't help much...but...
> 
> you'll notice that many DC chips run with vCACHE @ HIGHER than vCore, which is quite different than original HWL. Also, some new BIOSes on new boards now do this with original HWL now, too. It's not uncommon to see 1.25V on cache, running 39.
> 
> I dunno why, or if it matters, or is important, but something to look at, for sure. I dunno why BIOSes have changed to do this now, I just know it changed. Stock power consumption numbers on quite a few of my z97 board reviews are high...cache voltage and DIO is why.


Yes but the odd part is, text gets red at 1.35v vcore but red at 1.2v (or was it 1.25v?) vring.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Speak for yourself, my ES hits that @ 1.2V.


Euhh? Are you using the intel stock cooler with that?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yes but the odd part is, text gets red at 1.35v vcore but red at 1.2v (or was it 1.25v?) vring.


1.25v on the ring voltage seems about right according to sins guide. Ahh the many times Ive seen that red text for the voltage amounts, was usually in vcore on my P67 board.


----------



## lilchronic

my brother still has his 5year old I7 920 OC'd to 4.6Ghz with 1.425v on the EVGA x58 classified running strong, no signs of degradation just got to keep temps down

but i should mention that he is running one of the original bios for that MOBO if he update to the latest bios it will no longer run 4.6Ghz he has to drop it to 4.5Ghz so he just stick's with one of the first bios for that board.

i see quite a few people say there chip is degrading but then also say the have updated MOBO bios..... you have to redo you're oc


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Euhh? Are you using the intel stock cooler with that?


Nah, CoolerMaster TPC 812 that cools my 4960X @ 4.5 and 265W just fine.

My chip is weird though, clocks higher than yours, kinda, is different batch than all other ES used in review(older), and pulls 140-180W at stock (180W under AVX).

It's that power pulled that makes my temps so high (obviously), not my cooling. I say TIM is working well, most user will not get chips like mine, that pull 200W+ on OC.

But it's still early days, yet.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Nah, CoolerMaster TPC 812 that cools my 4960X @ 4.5 and 265W just fine.
> 
> My chip is weird though, clocks higher than yours, kinda, is different batch than all other ES used in review(older), and pulls 140-180W at stock (180W under AVX).


Strange that, maybe it was a bad mount? I use the ek block with gelid extreme tim, get good results with that stuff.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Nah, CoolerMaster TPC 812 that cools my 4960X @ 4.5 and 265W just fine.
> 
> My chip is weird though, clocks higher than yours, kinda, is different batch than all other ES used in review(older), and pulls 140-180W at stock (180W under AVX).


old (first) 4770k's have good ovc.weird? no, same pasta.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Strange that, maybe it was a bad mount? I use the ek block with gelid extreme tim, get good results with that stuff.


Ah, you has water. Explains a lot. Air..water...not compares.









That to me says too much is just like HWL. OH how I hope Intel binned well, I have 20 chips on order.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> old (first) 4770k's have good ovc.weird? no, same pasta.


Yeah, my 4770K is pretty good. But I have had better. I kept this one since I use in board reviews, I feel bad if not using same chip in all reviews.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> I'm gonna say screw it and be extra safe, and drop the 25$ on a tuning plan. less than 10% of the cost for a guaranteed replacement is worth just the peace of mind to me. I'll probably be capping myself at 1.3v and seeing what speed I can get there. If it degrades, it degrades. No sweat off my back as I'll have a temporary CPU sitting here and a guaranteed replacement.


dont buy warranty you already have.

if this chip doesn't play nice im going to give it Hell..pardon the pun


----------



## $ilent

So what does your ES chip overclock to cada, what volts too?

Which settings have you been using if you dont mind me asking


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So what does your ES chip overclock to cada, what volts too?
> 
> Which settings have you been using if you dont mind me asking


4.7 @ 1.25V



I have been using same settings as on my 4770K, looking at differences., so 1.125V on cache with 39 min/max multi forced, VCCSA @ 0.835V, DIO/AIO @ 1.015V, FiVR @ 1.73 initial to 1.76 in OS. 4x4 GB @ 2133.

I just finished pulling the rig down, I can probably pull a screenshot or two off the drive, but I didn't take many. I have to try many boards first before I feel comfortable pushing harder and using in my review rig.

Also keep in mind that picture with yellow arrows of broken chip...same chip.


----------



## Asus11

I just can't believe most of these chips have been made in 2013..

its weird how OCUK had early stock too..


----------



## $ilent

Does lowering the input voltage help at all below 1.8v?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I just can't believe most of these chips have been made in 2013..
> 
> its weird how OCUK had early stock too..


I have AMD A10-5800K APU with 0001 serial number... with date code of 1202(January 2012). The APUs launched in October 2012.

Date codes mean little.(that tidbit of info should also tell you why AMD fired a certain person for delaying APU launch).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Does lowering the input voltage help at all below 1.8v?


1.8V is not stock for most chips. Most chips stock is 1.7V-1.75V( mine is actually 1.73V stock). Boards force 1.8 because it's safe, but I don't think it's needed and generates excess heat. Lowering doesn't help OC at all, simply hinders it. AS multi and vCore goes up..it must go up.


----------



## fateswarm

Irony. I may have the chip before a power supply the system requires. Why?

The package of the PSU will include a Hitachi HDD out of stock.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> 4.7 @ 1.25V


that's low,looking that voltage, maybe 4.9 maybe 5ghz around 1.4v + and you didn't try to push more cuz ur on air.right?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> that's low,looking that voltage, maybe 4.9 maybe 5ghz around 1.4v + and you didn't try to push more cuz ur on air.right?


Don't get any ideas. Just because I get a chip that clocks well...far better than any chip used in reviews...doesn't mean squat for how retails will perform.

I am quite serious, I have 20 retails ordered, plus others coming from OEMs. I don't trust ES results and I have one.


----------



## $ilent

Well my chip just failed 4.6ghz at 1.27vcore on prime run after 10 minutes...this is going well.

Might edit my dc club submission to say 'hoping for stable 4.4ghz'


----------



## cadaveca

hahahahaahha.

That's actually how I feel too, even though my CPU seems... well.. OK.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Does lowering the input voltage help at all below 1.8v?


Quote:


> Initial CPU Input Voltage: This sets the initial voltage that is fed into the processor FIVR during POST to loading the operating system. 1.8V is nominal. Manipulating this voltage can help some processors POST when they are at sub-zero temperatures.
> 
> Intel recommends keeping CPU Input voltage at least 0.4V higher than CPU Vcore - bear this in mind for normal overclocking.
> 
> Eventual CPU Input Voltage: This is the input voltage used after the operating system loads. 1.8V is nominal by Intel spec. Keeping this setting 0.45V higher than CPU Vcore is advised for normal overclocking. Obviously this rule does not apply when using Max Vcore mode (for Ln2 cooling), because the FIVR will set Vcore as close as possible to the input voltage.
> 
> Take note that CPU Input voltage is capped at 2.44v for LN2 Mode Disabled and 3.04v for LN2 Mode Enabled though you can set to 3.54v in the OS via TurboV/ROG Connect/OC Panel.
> 
> Take note that when LN2 mode is enabled, to protect the CPU, CPU Input voltage will automatically be set to 1.70v when the CPU encounters an unrecoverable hard lock. This will not affect overclocking since the CPU is already hard-locked at that time.


http://rog.asus.com/242142013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/7/


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Don't get any ideas. Just because I get a chip that clocks well...far better than any chip used in reviews...doesn't mean squat for how retails will perform.
> 
> I am quite serious, I have 20 retails ordered, plus others coming from OEMs. I don't trust ES results and I have one.


ye i know that.
a french overclocker sed that es cpu's,u can pump them with more voltage than normal ones,he sed that are more stronger.is that true?
and these es you have to give them back,or sometimes you can keep them?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/242142013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/7/


Nominal doesn't = stock. That's average. It can be 1.85V at stock as per Intel whitepapers that anyone can check. That's why that word was used in the first place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> ye i know that.
> a french overclocker sed that es cpu's,u can pump them with more voltage than normal ones,he sed that are more stronger.is that true?
> and these es you have to give them back,or sometimes you can keep them?


Some I keep, some I send back. I have 1x ES 3960X and 3x 4960X ES that I won't return, even if asked.









There are many different types of ES chips, not sure what I can disclose on that subject, so I'll say nothing. Sorry.


----------



## mandrix

I like the fact that Haswell has a "few more knobs" to turn. Ivy Bridge was no challenge, just vcore/offset and let it go. With Haswell, as noted, there are tradeoffs, more with some cpu's than with others.
Right now I'm retesting my 4770K to see what 4.7 stable is...at this moment I'm at 1.255 vcore set in bios, 1.26 actual while testing 1344-1344 fft's. If good for 2 15 minute passes then I'll move on to x264 and see if anything pops up in Event Viewer.
This is with my Z97 UD5H....when I get the DC chip I'll throw the 4770K back in the Z87 UD5H and look for differences.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> GeneO has a hobby to nitpick my posts. I've no idea why he hates me, anyway. For your information, you would degrade a chip with 0.000001voltage too, but it will take a very long time, what I said was an educated guess based on the fact I won't be running prime 24/7 for months, and almost all people that degraded their chips in more than a few months on high load had to go 1.35+.


I don't hate you, just the posting of misinformation. If you are going to tell people they have zero chance of degradation at 1.3V, define what you mean and back up your educated guess with some data. If it is an "educated' guess, then there must be something to back it up. I mean how can you even say "zero percent chance" if it is a guess?

-


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Well my chip just failed 4.6ghz at 1.27vcore on prime run after 10 minutes...this is going well.
> 
> Might edit my dc club submission to say 'hoping for stable 4.4ghz'


prime95 doesnt mean anything buddy

as long as its stable in everything you do, its stable..

the best way ive found out if my CPU overclock is stable is run a few runs on Asus RealBench H264 runs

it will usually tell you if its stable or not.. try it out


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> There is a definite need to delid if your looking for minimum temps, these chips still get to 90C if the voltage is high enough, and by that I mean sort of 1.40v area.
> 
> Also im an idiot, I stated earlier my VID was 1.24v. That was my VID when running the 4.4ghz overclock I believe. My actual VID by default is 1.089v. So hope for less folks!


Default VID may be important.

I owned 4 4770k's last year. The higher the default VID seemed to produce lower overclocks. But the lower default VID produced higher overclocks. Just something I noticed and held on to the best one.


----------



## Peen

Of course it means something, if it crashes it's not stable. Some people want to make sure it's not going to crash under any circumstance. I can do an hour of Asus Realbench and not crash, but right when I hit start on Prime95 blend it will crash instantly on my 4770K.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> prime95 doesnt mean anything buddy
> 
> as long as its stable in everything you do, its stable..
> 
> the best way ive found out if my CPU overclock is stable is run a few runs on Asus RealBench H264 runs
> 
> it will usually tell you if its stable or not.. try it out


I will have a look at that tomorrow, I hate to admit it but I'm one of these old school prime or bust type persons.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I will have a look at that tomorrow, I hate to admit it but I'm one of these old school prime or bust type persons.


I'm definitely in for P95 1344-1344 w/90% memory....it's not a sign of total stability, but it can get you started.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> "zero percent chance" if it is a guess?


Keep nitpicking the fateswarm nickname whenever you see it in forum. I hope it relieves your tension.

CPUs and every structure in the universe will eventually degrade no matter what.


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Of course it means something, if it crashes it's not stable. Some people want to make sure it's not going to crash under any circumstance. I can do an hour of Asus Realbench and not crash, but right when I hit start on Prime95 blend it will crash instantly on my 4770K.


I agree. A crash under any program is a crash, hence it's not 24/7 stable. That is why we have a stable of test suites / applications that we can throw at a chip. The best I can do with my i5-4670k is 4.2 @ 1.24 for 24/7. I can bench specific things for short durations at 4.6, but it's not stable by any stretch.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> as long as its stable in everything you do, its stable..


exactly.
when i was testing mine,i did wprime 32m or 1024m,is a fast way for testing for my things to do,which is gaming.and i know that my cpu wasn't stable on prime or other stuff that stresssss a lot of the cpu,cuz i knew i will not reach 100% of usage of the cpu with games.


----------



## Alxx

This is definetly the best howto Guide if you want to test a Haswell CPU overclock with Prime 27.9 for stability.

https://translate.google.de/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hardwareluxx.de%2Fcommunity%2Ff139%2Fhowto-get-my-haswell-stable-guide-und-full-custom-liste-989828.html&edit-text=


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweakin*
> 
> I agree. A crash under any program is a crash, hence it's not 24/7 stable. That is why we have a stable of test suites / applications that we can throw at a chip. The best I can do with my i5-4670k is 4.2 @ 1.24 for 24/7. I can bench specific things for short durations at 4.6, but it's not stable by any stretch.


under this train of thought you are only stable passing blend prime95 v28.3.. I wanna to see how man prime95 version 27 stable overclocks can pass it.

As long as I never bsod. I mean never. Its stable. Thats according to how the pc is used. It can run any bench known, all my games and encode for hours.

Priming past 2-4 hours on haswell is just wasting the cpus life on nothing imo.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> @*error-id10t*
> Stock 4Ghz Cinebench run @ 8.68 Pts
> 
> Hwinfo shows vcore 1.092vcore
> Max temps are 53c
> 
> 4.4Ghz overclock Cinebench run @ 9.45 Pts
> 
> cpuz shows 1.239v
> hwinfo at idle shows 0.780vcore
> hwinfo at load shows 1.260vcore
> Max temps are 65c


Thanks for doing that


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I will have a look at that tomorrow, I hate to admit it but I'm one of these old school prime or bust type persons.


I was too.. until everything was failing with prime95 lol


----------



## fateswarm

Your heatgun info on the mosfet heatsinks made me go on a soft research on other mosfets. It turns out almost all solutions are identical in that regard: If you go up to ~130C, then OK, you are still having most or almost all your performance, but that will be the point performance will drop and it will completely shut down after 150C-175C.

It sounds risky for surrounding components though before reaching those extreme points.


----------



## Tweakin

I hope we can get some other reviews up here this weekend...anyone else getting their chips tomorrow?


----------



## naved777

anyone heading to deliding club ?


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> anyone heading to deliding club ?


Didn't know we had one...but I'm seriously considering it now...


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> anyone heading to deliding club ?


I would like to say I had the need to, but my chip doesn't overclock high enough to warrant it haha


----------



## error-id10t

Did you give XTU bench a go? How high can you run that until temps start to become an issue.. for reference, to me that means 90+ degrees and obviously before it hits 95+. Considering it's a quick bench to see your improvements and nothing in-real life comes close to it, I'm personally just fine with that.


----------



## Blackspots

Man... this thread is crazy. 1706 posts already.


----------



## z06z33

Geez all this talk of 1.35 being the degrade limit my fx8350 has been at 1.42v for almost two years nearly 24/7 and even running prime never goes over 55c with my h110. I think the problem is that Intel is so set on capturing the mobile low power market that they are forgetting about us and stopping development on powerful CPU's I just don't see my phone replacing my PC how on earth am I going to fly an ILS in FSX with a 4 inch screen. My thoughts are like this Intel cpu's maybe faster than AMD's per mhz but they are like Ferrari's and can't take a lot of abuse while AMD chips are like a T-34 tank big and old but will keep plowing on no matter what. Im looking forward to my 4790k but reading all this makes me kinda wonder if AMD is the real quality chip maker while Intel makes something fast and pretty but wont take abuse.


----------



## Lu(ky

Not trying to troll but this is not worth leaving my current 4770K at 4.5GHz at 1.2v so I decided to cancel my order through newegg as of now. I would rather save money for the new Asus ROG Swift then deal with this bs of a upgrade..


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is it good?


Meh. I need 1.33v for 4.8Ghz so not really


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O Hai Mr 5Ghz, where have you been hiding?


Good info for retail chip









Hope the ratio will be better than 4770K


----------



## p3gaz_001

meh..... that's a worth upgrade from a 4770k"


----------



## Ized

Any more Z87 info?

The Intel link in the OP doesn't list any Z87 boards as compatible.

Pretty sure it did last week!

Am I out of luck with my Gigabyte Z87X-UD4H?


----------



## zaodrze244

Lzed http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=4488


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Any more Z87 info?
> 
> The Intel link in the OP doesn't list any Z87 boards as compatible.
> 
> Pretty sure it did last week!
> 
> Am I out of luck with my Gigabyte Z87X-UD4H?


No problem...on TT forum you can get BIOS that support Devil's.....


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> Lzed http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=4488


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> No problem...on TT forum you can get BIOS that support Devil's.....


Wonderful! Thanks guys.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Good info for retail chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the ratio will be better than 4770K


this wasnt stable it means it could boot,

crashed on prime instantly.............


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I will have a look at that tomorrow, I hate to admit it but I'm one of these old school prime or bust type persons.


anyone who says p95 doesnt mean thing is obviously trolling and should be spoken to by an admin or experienced oc'er who can set the facts straight.


----------



## lilchronic

running prime95 just means you're prime95 stable. many people including myself have ran prime95 12+ hours and crashed while gaming

ran this 12 hours crashed while gaming


----------



## stasio

Latest Prime95.......2.85 Build 2....?


----------



## koekwau5

Looks like the old, cuz it still reports AVX instead of FMA3


----------



## BoredErica

28.5 is latest version that I know of and its site says it uses avx2.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Latest Prime95.......2.85 Build 2....?


that was back in january 2013 when they released the latest version for ivy bridge............never ran it again since then, there are better and faster ways to determine the stability of you're overclock


----------



## stasio

Latest Prime95 is dated 30.May 2014.
But ,I agree that has more apps with faster way.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> that was back in january 2013 when they released the latest version for ivy bridge............never ran it again since then, there are better and faster ways to determine the stability of you're overclock


http://mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=19182

Post was made on 2014 March

The website even specifically lists 'Haswell'.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> http://mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=19182
> Post was made on 2014 March
> 
> The website even specifically lists 'Haswell'.


i realize that...............thought stasio was asking about the screen shot i posted with prime95 .


----------



## steven88

Sorry if I am a little late to the party....but is 4790K confirmed to run 1 core at 4.4ghz turbo, and 4 cores at 4.2ghz turbo?


----------



## EasterEEL

In the UK Devil's Canyon is priced at circa £263 which is quite a bit more expensive than the 4770K @ £225 on offer from time to time. Not the tiny increase suggested by some.

The comments in this thread (including mine) a couple of weeks ago seem to be about right... over hyped under performing. At the end of the day it a Haswell part and not using solder with the heat spreader is a bad call by Intel as was suggesting 5GHz on air. I am a bit disillusioned and considering cancelling to wait and see it is worth the 17% price hike or maybe even wait for Broadwell next year. Shame as I purchased MSI Gaming 7 Z97 mobo special bundle price with the Corsair Hydro H80 & 2xSP120 fans which has warranty ticking. On the OCUK forums some are suggesting the TIM is the same ??


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Sorry if I am a little late to the party....but is 4790K confirmed to run 1 core at 4.4ghz turbo, and 4 cores at 4.2ghz turbo?


In bios my turbo is like this

core 1 - 44

core 2 - 44

core 3 - 43

core 4 - 42


----------



## El Capo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Sorry if I am a little late to the party....but is 4790K confirmed to run 1 core at 4.4ghz turbo, and 4 cores at 4.2ghz turbo?


according to several people around here yes








However I havent seen any document from intel that supports this yet.


----------



## $ilent

Also ive got no idea why, but even at idle my cpu sits at 4.4ghz according to hwinfo on cores 1-3?

This is with the bios at optimized default.


----------



## EinZerstorer

asus official pulls off 4.6 / 4.7 / 4.8 / 4.9

on 4 seperate chips

https://www.facebook.com/rognordic


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> asus official pulls off 4.6 / 4.7 / 4.8 / 4.9
> 
> on 4 seperate chips
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/rognordic


lol 1.45v for a 4.9ghz cinebenchmark


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Also ive got no idea why, but even at idle my cpu sits at 4.4ghz according to hwinfo on cores 1-3?
> 
> This is with the bios at optimized default.


Set C6/C7 to Enabled and then it should drop all the way to 800 Mhz.
Also what the turbo's do often has to do with the board manufacturer.

Since I don't have a DC chip yet, did further testing my 4770K last night, running P95 1344/874, x264, Rog Realbench and vcore set 1.255 for 4.7, 1.26 vcore max under load. Still looking good.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Set C6/C7 to Enabled and then it should drop all the way to 800 Mhz.
> Also what the turbo's do often has to do with the board manufacturer.


Yeah I know the C states need to be enabled to make it drop, but what I didnt know is that I had to manually turn power saving features on. In the past every other cpu ive owned has downclocked by itself at stock by default.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Yeah I know the C states need to be enabled to make it drop, but what I didnt know is that I had to manually turn power saving features on. In the past every other cpu ive owned has downclocked by itself at stock by default.


I know, they changed things around this time. I actually set C3 & C6/C7 to enabled so I get the downclock + sleep. I'm also running the power options enabled for platform power management for more consistent sleep.
In the past I never touched C3...


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasterEEL*
> 
> In the UK Devil's Canyon is priced at circa £263 which is quite a bit more expensive than the 4770K @ £225 on offer from time to time. Not the tiny increase suggested by some.
> 
> The comments in this thread (including mine) a couple of weeks ago seem to be about right... over hyped under performing. At the end of the day it a Haswell part and not using solder with the heat spreader is a bad call by Intel as was suggesting 5GHz on air. I am a bit disillusioned and considering cancelling to wait and see it is worth the 17% price hike or maybe even wait for Broadwell next year. Shame as I purchased MSI Gaming 7 Z97 mobo special bundle price with the Corsair Hydro H80 & 2xSP120 fans which has warranty ticking. On the OCUK forums some are suggesting the TIM is the same ??


if you buy any new z97 asus board with a i7 4770k.. you get £35 cash back so its even cheaper









I too preordered the i7 4790k.. but my i7 4770k is lame and cant do above 4.3ghz so for me its worth it

still waiting for my i7 from Germany which is scheduled to be here on Tuesday and my preorder with scan.co.uk which ever is better ill sell the other one

wish me luck







can't wait to finally have a finished build and not use build in graphics like im doing now.. lol


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Yeah I know the C states need to be enabled to make it drop, but what I didnt know is that I had to manually turn power saving features on. In the past every other cpu ive owned has downclocked by itself at stock by default.


can you change the price of my pentium to £52.99 on the sheet please, i got some money back on my preorder because they changed the price


----------



## EarlZ

Is there a 4970K because when I search for DC I sometimes get to see a 4970k mentioned but followed by 4790K, like this
http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/processors/1308844/intel-i7-4970k-devils-canyon-revealed-as-companys-first-4ghz-cpu


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is there a 4970K because when I search for DC I sometimes get to see a 4970k mentioned but followed by 4790K, like this
> http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/processors/1308844/intel-i7-4970k-devils-canyon-revealed-as-companys-first-4ghz-cpu


No 4970k. The chap who published that article probably was confused.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper118*
> 
> can you change the price of my pentium to £52.99 on the sheet please, i got some money back on my preorder because they changed the price


Done


----------



## cephelix

so,settled on 4.6GHz thn $ilent?


----------



## mystikalrush

I have an itch to step up to a z97 platform which will set me up for broadwell. Yet, i don't see much buzz or care toward the 4690K, and i only found 1 review as of yesterday for this specific CPU, but results seemed very displeasing, especially in the OC department. This has me worried, and here i was looking into the i5 to replace my 3570K, not sure if its worth it now.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> so,settled on 4.6GHz thn $ilent?


Nope, its not stable. Not sure what I want to do to be honest, I think I might just save some money and just use my G3258 pentium that is on the way and use that for the steam games and titanfall I play.

Im finding it unjustifiable keeping my 4c/8t cpus purely for battlefield 4, which is the only demanding game I try to play. I say try to because it never runs properly, hence why ive stopped playing it.

Or looking at it on the flipside, I might just go 4670K, least that way I could still play demanding games should any come out in the future I want to try.


----------



## fateswarm

Guys, this cpu is mainly for those needing a chip anyway. i.e. mainly those with worse chips than the 2600K. The Computex show was impressive but it was just that, a show.

'Why not get a 4770K?' Well, people were seeing it being 1 year old and they felt bad gettting it. This makes it a little easier.

Also very reliable-looking rumor from VR-ZONE has it Broadwell LGA is 1 year from now.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Guys, this cpu is mainly for those needing a chip anyway. i.e. mainly those with worse chips than the 2600K. The Computex show was impressive but it was just that, a show.
> 
> 'Why not get a 4770K?' Well, people were seeing it being 1 year old and they felt bad gettting it. This makes it a little easier.
> 
> Also very reliable-looking rumor from VR-ZONE has it Broadwell LGA is 1 year from now.


Unless I miss my guess, Broadwell wont be any spectacular either it will just be more effeciency, less power usage.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Nope, its not stable. Not sure what I want to do to be honest, I think I might just save some money and just use my G3258 pentium that is on the way and use that for the steam games and titanfall I play.
> 
> Im finding it unjustifiable keeping my 4c/8t cpus purely for battlefield 4, which is the only demanding game I try to play. I say try to because it never runs properly, hence why ive stopped playing it.


True, you dont do many multithreaded applications?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Guys, this cpu is mainly for those needing a chip anyway. i.e. mainly those with worse chips than the 2600K. The Computex show was impressive but it was just that, a show.
> 
> 'Why not get a 4770K?' Well, people were seeing it being 1 year old and they felt bad gettting it. This makes it a little easier.
> 
> Also very reliable-looking rumor from VR-ZONE has it Broadwell LGA is 1 year from now.


Agreed...was kinda hyped about DC in the beginning..but looking through everything now, I cannot justify spending the cash when i have a perfectly running system. for now i'll hold off my purchases until my system breaks....

Edit
@$ilent...isn't that the genereal direction Intel has been taking for the past few years now? lower power consumption chips


----------



## Tweakin

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> if you buy any new z97 asus board with a i7 4770k.. you get £35 cash back so its even cheaper





I too preordered the i7 4790k.. but my i7 4770k is lame and cant do above 4.3ghz so for me its worth it


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



still waiting for my i7 from Germany which is scheduled to be here on Tuesday and my preorder with scan.co.uk which ever is better ill sell the other one

wish me luck







can't wait to finally have a finished build and not use build in graphics like im doing now.. lol


At almost $100 per additional Ghz over my current chip, I'm thinking DC is a little too steep for me to go from 4.2 to 4.6. I hope you get a great chip.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Unless I miss my guess, Broadwell wont be any spectacular either it will just be more effeciency, less power usage.


Yes. Well, they usually increase cpu performance too by ~5%. But nothing that would impress a previous half-gen user.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> True, you dont do many multithreaded applications?
> Agreed...was kinda hyped about DC in the beginning..but looking through everything now, I cannot justify spending the cash when i have a perfectly running system. for now i'll hold off my purchases until my system breaks....
> 
> Edit
> @$ilent...isn't that the genereal direction Intel has been taking for the past few years now? lower power consumption chips


Well to be fair we dont know how the rest of these chips will do, heck the costa rica chips could land and we might see them doing 5ghz for fun, time will tell. I hope that happens, then ill just buy another!


----------



## Cazomino05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Yes. Well, they usually increase cpu performance too by ~5%. But nothing that would impress a previous half-gen user.


This is a rumour but:
http://hothardware.com/News/Intels-128MB-L4-may-be-coming-to-desktops-with-14nm-BroadwellK-CPUs/#!1Gbdr

Also there is DDR4 support isn't there?

No idea when we should expect Broadwell K CPU's though, I just bought a 4790k to replace my i5 750


----------



## $ilent

Desktop Broadwell is prob Q2 2015


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cazomino05*
> 
> This is a rumour but:
> http://hothardware.com/News/Intels-128MB-L4-may-be-coming-to-desktops-with-14nm-BroadwellK-CPUs/#!1Gbdr


I believe that's almost confirmed and its main use is video memory for the Iris iGPU. DDR4 is most probably only Haswell-E for a while.


----------



## Cazomino05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Desktop Broadwell is prob Q2 2015


Yeah, I really don't want to wait I was actually in the market for the 4770k in May but I held off for devils canyon instead, now I have a motherboard and RAM sitting around waiting for the processor as I missed the delivery cut off on Thursday







!

p.s. I got the same motherboard as you, was lurking on this thread and saw you got free RAM and I managed to pick up the deal on overclockers while it was sold out so thanks for that!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Well to be fair we dont know how the rest of these chips will do, heck the costa rica chips could land and we might see them doing 5ghz for fun, time will tell. I hope that happens, then ill just buy another!


With Haswell, the Costa Rica chips didn't fare better than the Malay chips, in fact it seems to be a little worse.


----------



## Alxx

I think no more costa rica chips according to this article: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-04-08/intel-to-cut-1-500-jobs-at-costa-rica-plant-marked-for-closure.html


----------



## stasio

I think costa rica is closed.......


----------



## cephelix

ouch...tht would be a blow to the costa rican economy....
on a sidenote, Alxx, avatar from necroscope?


----------



## fateswarm

Costa Rica's underlying reason might have been the batch of dies they got, not the packaging facility itself. The good batch now might come from elsewhere. If there is a good batch and a bad batch.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cazomino05*
> 
> This is a rumour but:
> http://hothardware.com/News/Intels-128MB-L4-may-be-coming-to-desktops-with-14nm-BroadwellK-CPUs/#!1Gbdr
> 
> Also there is DDR4 support isn't there?
> 
> No idea when we should expect Broadwell K CPU's though, I just bought a 4790k to replace my i5 750


Could have went with an 875K.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Costa Rica's underlying reason might have been the batch of dies they got, not the packaging facility itself. The good batch now might come from elsewhere. If there is a good batch and a bad batch.


I dont believe i've ever seen a bad CR chip


----------



## Cazomino05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Could have went with an 875K.
> I dont believe i've ever seen a bad CR chip


875K isn't near the performance of DC though, it's a minor upgrade at best


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I dont believe i've ever seen a bad CR chip


The whole batch might have had a good quality. Say, it might have had the wafers of the highest purity of silicon.

They may have gotten a better batch of resistors or capacitors for the package.

I guess people think the handymen of Costa Rica are better.







It might be!


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I dont believe i've ever seen a bad CR chip


So many.....as is not as before..I often followed this thread :
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=73933&page=102


----------



## RJacobs28

Just got an email confirming my pre-order and that the chip will reach the warehouse in 3 days! Had to vent my excitement here!
4770k to 4790k? Why not!

Let's burn this chip!


----------



## $ilent

I had bad CR 3770k's, they do exist.


----------



## stasio

In Denmark 4790K retail batch L418C133.









( April/May 2014 )


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> In Denmark 4790K retail batch L418C133.


Very nice have you got it?


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Very nice have you got it?


You know from where is info....hwbot

I receiving next week.


----------



## fateswarm

As history has thought as, newer doesn't prove better in Haswell.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> ouch...tht would be a blow to the costa rican economy....
> on a sidenote, Alxx, avatar from necroscope?


Looks similar but got it somwhere from the internet 

Someone posted this 4790K screenshot in German Forum

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/oc-prozessoren-intel-sockel-1150-haswell-laberthread-962401-481.html#post22339164



very nice CPU....


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> You know from where is info....hwbot
> 
> I receiving next week.


Ah yeh sorry, thats me being slow lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Looks similar but got it somwhere from the internet
> 
> Someone posted this 4790K screenshot in German Forum
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/oc-prozessoren-intel-sockel-1150-haswell-laberthread-962401-481.html#post22339164
> 
> 
> 
> very nice CPU....


Very nice chip, mine wouldnt even boot that volt at 4.6ghz. Its crazy, I swear I always get sub par cpus, no matter where I buy them from they never overclock well. Always have to buy them from abroad.

Does he say what batch that is?


----------



## fateswarm

Is prime run in blend mode only usually?


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Looks similar but got it somwhere from the internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone posted this 4790K screenshot in German Forum
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/oc-prozessoren-intel-sockel-1150-haswell-laberthread-962401-481.html#post22339164
> 
> 
> very nice CPU....


Yeah very nice indeed. Batch info on that?


----------



## stasio

So Denmark and Germany retail batch *L418*xxxx......so far.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Could have went with an 875K.
> I dont believe i've ever seen a bad CR chip


I've seen more than one bad Costa Rica chip in my list of Haswell ocs.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El Capo*
> 
> according to several people around here yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I havent seen any document from intel that supports this yet.


Why not just troll the Intel site and find it like I did?







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> So Denmark and Germany retail batch *L418*xxxx.


Good news.









I have ASUS Z97 DELUXE, and MSI GAMING 9 here this weekend to play with with DC...which will be the better OC'er?

Any guesses?


----------



## EinZerstorer

so seriously, what do I do?

almost bought a 3770k last night,

I'm on a 2500k at 5.0ghz ( super stable )

I AM bottlenecked in a few games and in bf3 / bf4 64 player maps

do I just take the hit and go with a 3770k and delid oc to save $ using my old mb ? ( maximus v gene )

or do I go DC and accept it may not clock great but know that it will be an improvement and possible get ridof the cpu side bottleneck?

or just wait and go lga 2011 in a few months ? ? ?

really expected dc chips to fly out of the box........


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> so seriously, what do I do?
> 
> almost bought a 3770k last night,
> 
> I'm on a 2500k at 5.0ghz ( super stable )
> 
> I AM bottlenecked in a few games and in bf3 / bf4 64 player maps
> 
> do I just take the hit and go with a 3770k and delid oc to save $ using my old mb ? ( maximus v gene )
> 
> or do I go DC and accept it may not clock great but know that it will be an improvement and possible get ridof the cpu side bottleneck?
> 
> or just wait and go lga 2011 in a few months ? ? ?
> 
> really expected dc chips to fly out of the box........


I think we both know you should buy my delidded 3770k...











On a serious note I must be mad; just blown almost £400 for a processor thats not even as fast as my current setup.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I think we both know you should buy my delidded 3770k...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note I must be mad; just blown almost £400 for a processor thats not even as fast as my current setup.


You should return that chip, I am not settling for anything under 4.7 minimum, I will be playing the return game with Microcenter...if I don't get the chip that I want, i'll just wait on the 5820k and sell my 4930k to help pay for the 8-core Haswell later this year...


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> You should return that chip, I am not settling for anything under 4.7 minimum, I will be playing the return game with Microcenter...if I don't get the chip that I want, i'll just wait on the 5820k and sell my 4930k to help pay for the 8-core Haswell later this year...


But what do they say to you? In all rights they never promise any specific overclocking room so what right do you have to return it?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> But what do they say to you? In all rights they never promise any specific overclocking room so what right do you have to return it?


I will just tell them that the chip isn't stable at stock, it's no loss to them, intel will bless them on the return chips, if not, oh, well....if you buy another item that doesn't work correctly, it could be returned, Microcenter has a 14 day return period and they have a 2 year return plan for about $30.00


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cazomino05*
> 
> This is a rumour but:
> http://hothardware.com/News/Intels-128MB-L4-may-be-coming-to-desktops-with-14nm-BroadwellK-CPUs/#!1Gbdr
> 
> Also there is DDR4 support isn't there?
> 
> No idea when we should expect Broadwell K CPU's though, I just bought a 4790k to replace my i5 750


DDR4 support will be in Skylake, not Broadwell. (But it is in some 2011 CPUs)


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I will just tell them that the chip isn't stable at stock, it's no loss to them, intel will bless them on the return chips, if not, oh, well....if you buy another item that doesn't work correctly, it could be returned, Microcenter has a 14 day return period and they have a 2 year return plan for about $30.00


So they dont say they will just test it and then return it back to you if it works?


----------



## Ponteral

On the german forum, he said, its a L336D106 Batch, and for 4.5 GHz needs 1.123V, but' don't know more, if he tested stability...


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> But what do they say to you? In all rights they never promise any specific overclocking room so what right do you have to return it?


that intel rep DID state that they SHOULD hit 5.0ghz on air,

I heard it from several intel reps in the marketing of this product

if anything start a small claims proceeding for false advertisement!

sincerely mean that, I am the last " sue them " type of person in the world I hate it,

but they straight up lied and did it on mulitple occasions with the hype-marketing of this product.

I say don't let them get away with it, not to mention the z97 chipset which is another slight to consumers, a new 1150 board with no real added features and lower power phases? SCAM to get our $


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> On the german forum, he said, its a L336D106 Batch, and for 4.5 GHz needs 1.123V, but' don't know more, if he tested stability...


Id love to know his settings plus there is obviously something not right here, either he is lying or a software problem. He cant boot to windows at 5ghz, yet he can boot lower and then run 5ghz at 1.24v on a 32M super pi run? I find that really difficult to believe.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So they dont say they will just test it and then return it back to you if it works?


Umm, you have the right to exchange/get refund if the product doesn't meet your needs. buying processors is the same as buying anything else...if you don't like, return...


----------



## Ponteral

He said now, not tested yet.. I sold my 4770k, and I really wanna 4790k, but only 5 GHz stable! :-D


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cazomino05*
> 
> 875K isn't near the performance of DC though, it's a minor upgrade at best


875K @ 4.2 - 4.4 would perform very well


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Umm, you have the right to exchange/get refund if the product doesn't meet your needs. buying processors is the same as buying anything else...if you don't like, return...


Returning products because they are poor overclockers and claiming they are defective is pretty shady stuff.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> Returning products because they are poor overclockers and claiming they are defective is pretty shady stuff.


I never said that, I told dude that he should return his because it doesn't seem to be stable at stock even. I will not accept such a chip. I am expecting 4.7 minimum, and will promptly return a chip that doesn't do what was advertised. if it were a problem, they wouldn't give one the option to return a chip in 2 weeks., or, sell a warranty that allows you to return a chip for an exchange over a certain time period..I am only talking Microcenter here..I am sure that intel expect these chips to overclock higher than 4.4...oh, and, I pay thousands on pc parts a year, I expect the best that I can get for my loot, bad clocking chips [those that don't overclock at all], aren't part of my program...


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> But what do they say to you? In all rights they never promise any specific overclocking room so what right do you have to return it?


Local laws say if you are unsatisfied with any product, you can return. Stores can charge re-stock fee, but must state that before purchase or on receipt. IS not a big deal to exchange a CPU for a new one, IMHO. If store doesn't like that, they should have openly disclosed policy in place to prevent it. Local stores offer 7 day refund, 30 day exchange. Swapping VGAs and CPUs is no big deal, if you are truly unsatisfied.

Will they keep swapping for you? Nope. One or two times? YEP.


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I never said that, I told dude that he should return his because it doesn't seem to be stable at stock even. I will not accept such a chip. I am expecting 4.7 minimum, and will promptly return a chip that doesn't do what was advertised. if it were a problem, they wouldn't give one the option to return a chip in 2 weeks., or, sell a warranty that allows you to return a chip for an exchange over a certain time period..I am only talking Microcenter here..I am sure that intel expect these chips to overclock higher than 4.4...


A few post up you just said this...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> You should return that chip, I am not settling for anything under 4.7 minimum, *I will be playing the return game with Microcenter...if I don't get the chip that I want*, i'll just wait on the 5820k and sell my 4930k to help pay for the 8-core Haswell later this year...


and...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> *I will just tell them that the chip isn't stable at stock*, it's no loss to them, intel will bless them on the return chips, if not, oh, well....if you buy another item that doesn't work correctly, it could be returned, Microcenter has a 14 day return period and they have a 2 year return plan for about $30.00


Microcenter has pretty strict CPU return policy to prevent this very thing. You may be able to swap it out once with the claim it doesn't run stock but I wouldn't hold my breath after that.

Anyways good luck with your CPU hunt. Hopefully you get what you're looking for first try and none of this will matter.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> A few post up you just said this...


I was refering to $ilent and HIS chip...PS, I have never had to return a chip before, thank God...


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> On the german forum, he said, its a L336D106 Batch, and for 4.5 GHz needs 1.123V, but' don't know more, if he tested stability...


Id love to know his settings since thts the exact same batch code as mine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I was refering to $ilent and HIS chip...PS, I have never had to return a chip before, thank God...


Looked like you were referring to your own cpu.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Id love to know his settings since thts the exact same batch code as mine.
> 
> Looked like you were referring to your own cpu.


But, I was responding to you. hey, keep your chip, I was just offering some advice...


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> Returning products because they are poor overclockers and claiming they are defective is pretty shady stuff.


advertizing " all gamers reaching 5.0ghz on air " is even shadier

get real dude.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> advertizing " all gamers reaching 5.0ghz on air " is even shadier
> 
> get real dude.


+1 even had an overclocking event to back it up...


----------



## EinZerstorer

I had conversations with a few of the oc'ers at the intel computex event, they basically rolled their eyes at dc's capabillities and these are top level guys.

they use 3960x's for a reason at that high level of benching...........


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> I had conversations with a few of the oc'ers at the intel computex event, they basically rolled their eyes at dc's capabillities and these are top level guys.
> 
> they use 3960x's for a reason at that high level of benching...........


I wasn't one of those guys expecting a super chip that ran at or above 5.0, but, I DID expect, at LEAST, a solid 4.8 stable. if I want to run a Haswell chip at 4.5, I would rather have SIX of those cores doing it, hello 5820k...decisions...regardless, this chip is a success for the simple facts that it runs cooler and is the fastest quad-core out of the box, and, once overclocked..you have to have 6 cores or more to beat it...


----------



## madclassic

Should I go with Devils Canyon or wait for Haswell-E?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> Should I go with Devils Canyon or wait for Haswell-E?


it depends on your needs. If you can afford it hw-e is superior.


----------



## Ponteral

On german forum one guy has chip with 0.980V at stock 4 GHz!!! German forum seems interesting!!!


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> On german forum one guy has chip with 0.980V at stock 4 GHz!!! German forum seems interesting!!!


Seeing things like this.... makes me want to sell my 4.5 1.265v chip


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> On german forum one guy has chip with 0.980V at stock 4 GHz!!! German forum seems interesting!!!


I'd give you rep for htat, but you didn't provide a link.









0.98 is AMAZING. If we see many 0.95-1.0V VIDs, maybe 5.0 GHz is actually possible.

I think that when Intel talked about 5 GHz, they referred to what these changes can enable, not what the chips actually offer. Haswell V1 that could do 5.0 GHz, many times, were heat/voltage-stability limited. There are a couple out there, too. So Intel has improved these problems, and they now are working silicon to hit that 5 GHz overall.

I mean, in the grand scheme of things, that's the next step, 5 GHz stock chips. Performance via efficiency and die shrinks is nearly at the physical limit now...we have maybe 10 years life left in silicon progression unless something new is discovered.

I think those that are negative about these chips don't understand that we are literally banging our heads against a brick wall when it comes to silicon devices in general right now. there just ain't much life left to give.


----------



## Ponteral

Sorry,

here http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/oc-prozessoren-intel-sockel-1150-haswell-laberthread-962401-482.html

but he just said that, no proof yet.


----------



## madclassic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> it depends on your needs. If you can afford it hw-e is superior.


I think the sweet spot is still Devil's Canyon tho.

Haswell-E and its associated upgrades will cost a premium, esp. that DDR4.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Any batch numbers or results for the 4690K yet? Decided im gonna order one and a new board, 'donate' ( sell for cheap







) my current CPu/MB/old GPU and tower/PSu to my dad and order him new stuff to make him a PC then swap my parts for the GIGABYTE GAMING 7 and the 4690K

OFF TOPIC: If i reformat and then give him the stuff from this PC and keep the same board but different HDD can i install win7 OEm again? Its same board/CPU


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Done


thanks


----------



## EinZerstorer

I really want to see stock clock bench's with a 780 or 780ti in modern games

I'm curious what that 4.4ghz can do on it's own honestly,

I've thought about building a rig and leaving it stock for longevity many times before, but always figured a 3930k was the minimum cpu required to do something like that!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Any batch numbers or results for the 4690K yet? Decided im gonna order one and a new board, 'donate' ( sell for cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) my current CPu/MB/old GPU and tower/PSu to my dad and order him new stuff to make him a PC then swap my parts for the GIGABYTE GAMING 7 and the 4690K
> 
> OFF TOPIC: If i reformat and then give him the stuff from this PC and keep the same board but different HDD can i install win7 OEm again? Its same board/CPU


You cannot give him the PC with serial key 123456 if it's on that PCs HDD then install the same serial key on your own PC and use both at the same time.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> You cannot give him the PC with serial key 123456 if it's on that PCs HDD then install the same serial key on your own PC and use both at the same time.


Ah forgot to say that i have a windows 8 key some guy gave me for free on reddit! 9( Lucky me!) and i checked its legit with MSFT support. Legit Windows 8 pro key







So if i only have the OEM win7 on one PC then its ok?


----------



## soulwrath

Any suggestions if I should just commit and get a 4790k? I would like to get [email protected] 1.1Xvoltage lol


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> I think the sweet spot is still Devil's Canyon tho.
> 
> Haswell-E and its associated upgrades will cost a premium, esp. that DDR4.


I have a hard time calling something an "enthusiast platform" when it gets new cpu tech last. While I would prefer new cpu tech first + 6-8 core, between the two I would choose new cpu tech first, even if that platform was more expensive. I could bounce back and forth, but that is too much windows reinstalling. If most of the software I used ran faster with 8 cores, then I might be willing to be on a platform that gets new tech last, but not case now. Though benching 8 cores would be fun...cant have my cake and eat it too, unless intel changes things around.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> I'd give you rep for htat, but you didn't provide a link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0.98 is AMAZING. If we see many 0.95-1.0V VIDs, maybe 5.0 GHz is actually possible.
> 
> I think that when Intel talked about 5 GHz, they referred to what these changes can enable, not what the chips actually offer. Haswell V1 that could do 5.0 GHz, many times, were heat/voltage-stability limited. There are a couple out there, too. So Intel has improved these problems, and they now are working silicon to hit that 5 GHz overall.
> 
> I mean, in the grand scheme of things, that's the next step, 5 GHz stock chips. Performance via efficiency and die shrinks is nearly at the physical limit now...we have maybe 10 years life left in silicon progression unless something new is discovered.
> 
> I think those that are negative about these chips don't understand that we are literally banging our heads against a brick wall when it comes to silicon devices in general right now. there just ain't much life left to give.


low vid doesn't mean nothing until we see screens for high ghz and voltages.
mine 4770k could be a good cpu with 1.04 vid but look at the voltage jumps : from 4.5 ghz to 4.6 1.23v >>>1.28 and from 4.7 to 4.8 1.35 >>>>>1.42v ++
4.1 @ 1.10v stable 3x wprime

4.2 @ 1.13v stable 3x wprime

4.3 @ 1.16v stable 3x wprime

4.4 @ 1.20v stable 3x wprime

4.5 @ 1.23v stable 3x wprime

4.6 @ 1.28v stable 3x wprime

4.7 @ 1.33v stable 3x wprime


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Ah forgot to say that i have a windows 8 key some guy gave me for free on reddit! 9( Lucky me!) and i checked its legit with MSFT support. Legit Windows 8 pro key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if i only have the OEM win7 on one PC then its ok?


I dont understand what your asking to be honest, the windows key just cannot be used on two different PCs. If your using it on the same pc that should be ok.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Any suggestions if I should just commit and get a 4790k? I would like to get [email protected] 1.1Xvoltage lol


Oof that might be a struggle, im seeing more and more trend about the 2013 chips, people on 2014 ones seem to do ok. I wouldnt bet my chip could do 4.5ghz under 1.20v to be perfectly honest, heck its stock boost of 4.4ghz needs over 1.24v according to my bios.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> low vid doesn't mean nothing until we see screens for high ghz and voltages.
> mine 4770k could be a good cpu with 1.04 vid but look at the voltage jumps : from 4.5 ghz to 4.6 1.23v >>>1.28 and from 4.7 to 4.8 1.35 >>>>>1.42v ++
> 4.1 @ 1.10v stable 3x wprime
> 
> 4.2 @ 1.13v stable 3x wprime
> 
> 4.3 @ 1.16v stable 3x wprime
> 
> 4.4 @ 1.20v stable 3x wprime
> 
> 4.5 @ 1.23v stable 3x wprime
> 
> 4.6 @ 1.28v stable 3x wprime
> 
> 4.7 @ 1.33v stable 3x wprime


Also wprime isnt really prime95 stable, I can do 5ghz at 1.3v on my 3770k but I cant even get prime95 stable at 4.9ghz at 1.4v.


----------



## mystikalrush

Do you guys think a 4690K would be a decent upgrade from a 3570K?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Also wprime isnt really prime95 stable, I can do 5ghz at 1.3v on my 3770k but I cant even get prime95 stable at 4.9ghz at 1.4v.


ur right, but for my needs it was enough stable,it was just to say that low vid doesn't mean nothing.that idiot who sold me the 4770k, he buys test and sells.he sed and i saw some screens that some cpus go better (low voltage) to 4.5 ghz then high voltages increase or high voltages to 4.5 ghz then low voltages increase in up.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I dont understand what your asking to be honest, the windows key just cannot be used on two different PCs. If your using it on the same pc that should be ok.


Lol sorry, im being weird with how im saying it. The windows 7 key is currently in use with my PC. PC has the Athlon 760K/GIGABYTE board. My dad will be getting these parts. Win7 OEm ties to board I believe . if i format my HDD in My PCand install win 8 with my new 4690K and GIGABYTE GAMING 7, will the win7 key still work on the Athlon 760K and GIGABYTE board with a new HDD as that is what the key is tied to??

EDIT: woudl it effectively be like a fresh format reinstall?


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*
> 
> Do you guys think a 4690K would be a decent upgrade from a 3570K?


IMHO no. There is little difference between them. If you mainly game its like 1-2Fps when both are overclocked. not worth it at all. Hell, get another 680 instead and try to overclock the 3570K higher


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> low vid doesn't mean nothing until we see screens for high ghz and voltages.
> mine 4770k could be a good cpu with 1.04 vid but look at the voltage jumps : from 4.5 ghz to 4.6 1.23v >>>1.28 and from 4.7 to 4.8 1.35 >>>>>1.42v ++
> 4.1 @ 1.10v stable 3x wprime
> 
> 4.2 @ 1.13v stable 3x wprime
> 
> 4.3 @ 1.16v stable 3x wprime
> 
> 4.4 @ 1.20v stable 3x wprime
> 
> 4.5 @ 1.23v stable 3x wprime
> 
> 4.6 @ 1.28v stable 3x wprime
> 
> 4.7 @ 1.33v stable 3x wprime


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> ur right, but for my needs it was enough stable,it was just to say that low vid doesn't mean nothing.that idiot who sold me the 4770k, he buys test and sells.he sed and i saw some screens that some cpus go better (low voltage) to 4.5 ghz then high voltages increase or high voltages to 4.5 ghz then low voltages increase in up.


I cant say I agree with the part about overclocking from 4.5ghz being low voltage increments, its either bigger steps from around that point or low increments up to a certain point, it doesnt reverse as fair as I know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Lol sorry, im being weird with how im saying it. The windows 7 key is currently in use with my PC. PC has the Athlon 760K/GIGABYTE board. My dad will be getting these parts. Win7 OEm ties to board I believe . if i format my HDD in My PCand install win 8 with my new 4690K and GIGABYTE GAMING 7, will the win7 key still work on the Athlon 760K and GIGABYTE board with a new HDD as that is what the key is tied to??
> 
> EDIT: woudl it effectively be like a fresh format reinstall?


Yeh the OEM will be tied to the motherboard, reinstalling windows might be necessary since its different cpu, intel to AMD. If it was intel 2500k to 3570k I dont think a reinstall would be needed.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> low vid doesn't mean nothing until we see screens for high ghz and voltages.
> mine 4770k could be a good cpu with 1.04 vid but look at the voltage jumps : from 4.5 ghz to 4.6 1.23v >>>1.28 and from 4.7 to 4.8 1.35 >>>>>1.42v ++
> 4.1 @ 1.10v stable 3x wprime
> 
> 4.2 @ 1.13v stable 3x wprime
> 
> 4.3 @ 1.16v stable 3x wprime
> 
> 4.4 @ 1.20v stable 3x wprime
> 
> 4.5 @ 1.23v stable 3x wprime
> 
> 4.6 @ 1.28v stable 3x wprime
> 
> 4.7 @ 1.33v stable 3x wprime


This is all done with same cooling, right?

To explore VID function in relation to clocking, as you increase voltage and heat, you also need to increase cooling for voltage to scale. That relationship form voltage scaling and cooling has NEVER been truly linear. In order to test one variable, you must balance the equation properly.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Yeh the OEM will be tied to the motherboard, reinstalling windows might be necessary since its different cpu, intel to AMD. If it was intel 2500k to 3570k I dont think a reinstall would be needed.


But it will be used on the same CPU







Im ditching the win 7 OEM from this rig in my sig. Ill be using a different HDD in My dads new build with the 760k/GIgabyte board. My PC will get the i5 and GAMINg 7 and Win8. Win7 will never be on an intel PC


----------



## soulwrath

I ststopped p95. I use realbench and etu with aida64 and x264


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> But it will be used on the same CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im ditching the win 7 OEM from this rig in my sig. Ill be using a different HDD in My dads new build with the 760k/GIgabyte board. My PC will get the i5 and GAMINg 7 and Win8. Win7 will never be on an intel PC


Ah sorry, im too confused now by what your asking. Might be better to ask in the software section


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Ah sorry, im too confused now by what your asking. Might be better to ask in the software section


Lol ok







Still, back to other part of original post, is there any details on batches of 4690K's? Or results?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> I really want to see stock clock bench's with a 780 or 780ti in modern games
> 
> I'm curious what that 4.4ghz can do on it's own honestly,
> 
> I've thought about building a rig and leaving it stock for longevity many times before, but always figured a 3930k was the minimum cpu required to do something like that!


From all of the benches that I have seen, 4790K is a beast at stock...it beats the 3960X, stock for stock, in some benches..


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> From all of the benches that I have seen, 4790K is a beast at stock...


Hey, the stock is 4ghz. That's a pretty beastly frequency for stock!


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> This is all done with same cooling, right?
> 
> To explore VID function in relation to clocking, as you increase voltage and heat, you also need to increase cooling for voltage to scale. That relationship form voltage scaling and cooling has NEVER been truly linear. In order to test one variable, you must balance the equation properly.


same cooling system,direct mounting on the chip with liquid ultra with 360 big rad, during winter which maybe is 10 °C less than now (around 29/30 °C ) .now cant go over 4.5 and i don't have more liquid ultra and temps are very high now.i had 4.8 ghz @1.45v no more than 55 °C under my test (which i know is kinda weak) now temps for 4.5 @ 1.35v 75/78 °C with arctic mx-4.i don't know if is dying or whatever.but i will make a phase change and i will see if he's saying goodbye.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

Amazon just emailed me. Update, your order placed on the 10th for the 4790K with an expected delivery date of 25th - 27th is not in stock yet. We are moving the delivery date to June 30 - July 2nd.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hey, the stock is 4ghz. That's a pretty beastly frequency for stock!


Exactly...that's why it is a better buy than the 4770K for those who don't own a i7 Haswell yet, it's out of box performance...there are a lot of people out there that want a overclocked i7 without actually overclocking it on their own..I know, blasphemy...


----------



## $ilent

I did a cinebench test at stock 4ghz and stock 4.4ghz boost, Stock 4Ghz Cinebench run @ 8.68 Pts, 4.4Ghz overclock Cinebench run @ 9.45 Pts


----------



## mothman

OFF TOPIC: If i reformat and then give him the stuff from this PC and keep the same board but different HDD can i install win7 OEm again? Its same board/CPU

If you didn't get an answer yet, Yes you can install a new HDD on the Win 7 AMD rig and not have any problem re- activating with the original OEM key .


----------



## umaxtu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> Amazon just emailed me. Update, your order placed on the 10th for the 4790K with an expected delivery date of 25th - 27th is not in stock yet. We are moving the delivery date to June 30 - July 2nd.


Odd, I got an email from them yesterday saying that they were moving up the shipping date from the 27th to the 25th.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> Malay chip, batch L336D106


Dang $ilent, take a look at this guy. Your batch numbers are almost identical:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/oc-prozessoren-intel-sockel-1150-haswell-laberthread-962401-482.html#post22339704

Here he states the batch number (L336D107):
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/oc-prozessoren-intel-sockel-1150-haswell-laberthread-962401-482.html#post22339990

Whats your's doin?


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Umm, you have the right to exchange/get refund if the product doesn't meet your needs. buying processors is the same as buying anything else...if you don't like, return...


That is so wrong on so many levels....


----------



## fateswarm

What if, you get a chip, does 4.7, you return it, the next does 4.6, you return it, the next does 4.5, you return it..

Cursed.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> What if, you get a chip, does 4.7, you return it, the next does 4.6, you return it, the next does 4.5, you return it..
> 
> Cursed.


Thats why you dont do it.


----------



## superV

news from Germans?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> news from Germans?


This is what one managed:


Old version of Prime95 and running for just 6 minutes though.

Currently no further special news =(


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> This is what one managed:
> 
> 
> Old version of Prime95 and running for just 6 minutes though.
> 
> Currently no further special news =(


cant see nothing


----------



## fateswarm

I wonder if they turn down memory and uncore speeds when they go for a max frequency test.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> cant see nothing


Ghehe.
Tip for all the photo's being uploaded here: right click the image and open in new tab.
It'll go to the direct link and will give you a full resolution image =)

Direct link for your comfort: http://abload.de/img/4790k_prime_27.9_autoz9sgy.jpg


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> This is what one managed:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old version of Prime95 and running for just 6 minutes though.
> 
> Currently no further special news =(


I saw one posted at TT by Stasio (not his-from Germany I think) that showed 1.212 VID @ 4.7 on a SOC Force board....no other details except what's in the screenie.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I saw one posted at TT by Stasio (not his-from Germany I think) that showed 1.212 VID @ 4.7 on a SOC Force board....no other details except what's in the screenie.


Ahh more numbers.
I think I'mma start up Excel and make a lil sheet with some early stage numbers.
I'm curious since I'm back in the OC business after S1366 with my new Haswell system


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Ahh more numbers.
> I think I'mma start up Excel and make a lil sheet with some early stage numbers.
> I'm curious since I'm back in the OC business after S1366 with my new Haswell system


this should be done in the first page of the thread,clearly visible.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> this should be done in the first page of the thread,clearly visible.


I think I've should've been more clear.
I'll keep up the numbers of ze Germans!

So far:

i7-4790K 4.7Ghz (47x100) 1.360V Prime95 27.9 6 min blend http://cdn.overclock.net/0/09/09b6b9ce_4790k_prime_27.9_autoz9sgy.jpeg
i7-4790K 4.5Ghz (45x100) 1.128V Prime95 27.9 30 min blend http://abload.de/image.php?img=4790k_l336d1064500ghz3ek13.jpg


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> I think I've should've been more clear.
> I'll keep up the numbers of ze Germans!
> 
> So far:
> 
> i7-4790K 4.7Ghz (47x100) 1.360V Prime95 27.9 6 min blend http://cdn.overclock.net/0/09/09b6b9ce_4790k_prime_27.9_autoz9sgy.jpeg
> i7-4790K 4.5Ghz (45x100) 1.128V Prime95 27.9 30 min blend http://abload.de/image.php?img=4790k_l336d1064500ghz3ek13.jpg


hollyyy ... 4.5 ghz @1.128v ???did he try go higher ?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> hollyyy ... 4.5 ghz @1.128v ???did he try go higher ?


Posted a little message that we are curious about their results and if they could also post their batchnumbers.


----------



## trickeh2k

Hi guys,

I'm sorry if this has already been answered before but I'm attempting to build my very first own water loop next week and also preordered the 4790k together with a mobo. What is considered to be safe in terms of voltage? Same as my old current 2500k? I'm going for a 24/7 oc, don't really care about highest bench.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm sorry if this has already been answered before but I'm attempting to build my very first own water loop next week and also preordered the 4790k together with a mobo. What is considered to be safe in terms of voltage? Same as my old current 2500k? I'm going for a 24/7 oc, don't really care about highest bench.


same thing what is written on the cpu box.what you will make ?it depends on what ur use will be .my opinion no more than 1.35v


----------



## Alxx

So far I counted 5x 4790K's all tested with Prime 4.5 Ghz under 1.2 vcore in Hwluxx forum. They all came from Hardwareversand.

The average vcore is way better than 4770K. Usually one out of 30-40 4770K did 4.5 ca.1.2 vcore.

Hopefully this is a good sign for all uf us









Placed my order one hour ago. Probably get this thing on tuesday.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm sorry if this has already been answered before but I'm attempting to build my very first own water loop next week and also preordered the 4790k together with a mobo. What is considered to be safe in terms of voltage? Same as my old current 2500k? I'm going for a 24/7 oc, don't really care about highest bench.


I'd say 1.325 ~ 1.35V is still safe for 24/7.
Higher is not recommended due to possible degredation. (not confirmed yet)


----------



## KoNLaR

I'd rather run 4,4GHz 24/7 with undervoltage then say 4,6GHz with 1.3 voltage


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> I'd rather run 4,4GHz 24/7 with undervoltage then say 4,6GHz with 1.3 voltage


That might be true. I'm thinking of trying 1.3v/1.9v and if that gets me anything, fine, stop there. Then lower voltages in case they can take it at lower.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> So far I counted 5x 4790K's alll tested with Prime 4.5 Ghz under 1.2 vcore in Hwluxx forum. They all came from Hardwareversand.
> The average vcore is way better than 4770K. Usually one out of 30-40 4770K did 4.5 ca.1.2 vcore.
> Hopefully this is a good sign foor all uf us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placed my order one hour ago. Probably get this thing on tuesday.


all cpu's bought in same place ? 5 of them or more ?


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> same thing what is written on the cpu box.what you will make ?it depends on what ur use will be .my opinion no more than 1.35v


what do you mean with what i will make and what i use?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> I'd say 1.325 ~ 1.35V is still safe for 24/7.
> Higher is not recommended due to possible degredation. (not confirmed yet)


Alright, thanks for the answers.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> all cpu's bought in same place ? 5 of them or more ?


I think it was 6-7 in total but one result i do not trust and one user didn't gave any feedback yet.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> what do you mean with what i will make and what i use?
> Alright, thanks for the answers.


if u don't use heavy programs or stuff,is pointless to torture it with stress programs for hours.i'm just saying that you could reach higher frequency with same voltage but stable only for stuff ur doing.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> I'd say 1.325 ~ 1.35V is still safe for 24/7.
> Higher is not recommended due to possible degredation. (not confirmed yet)


Sounds hopeful. But it might be valid for water cooling. From what I gather from degradation reports high temps and 1.33v+ is risky.

The theory is that both voltage and temperature have a contribution.

Intel gives 3-year warranties based on it but DC might be excluded.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> if u don't use heavy programs or stuff,is pointless to torture it with stress programs for hours.i'm just saying that you could reach higher frequency with same voltage but stable only for stuff ur doing.


I use heavy programs, I play games a lot, demanding games and I also use video editing software for youtube. As far as I know, a stress test with Prime95 should run at least 12hrs for the clock to be considered stable?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> I use heavy programs, I play games a lot, demanding games and I also use video editing software for youtube. As far as I know, a stress test with Prime95 should run at least 12hrs for the clock to be considered stable?


well if video editing,yes is heavy stuff.i don't know how much time but 12h seems too much.


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> I use heavy programs, I play games a lot, demanding games and I also use video editing software for youtube. As far as I know, a stress test with Prime95 should run at least 12hrs for the clock to be considered stable?


"24 hour Prime95 stable" has been the standard benchmark for as long as I've been around. However a quick 8-12 hour run while you sleep will probably be sufficient.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> "24 hour Prime95 stable" has been the standard benchmark for as long as I've been around. However a quick 8-12 hour run while you sleep will probably be sufficient.


That's what I thought too. I think I ran mine for 36 or so just to be safe.


----------



## Peen

I think many on here have a different idea on what "stable" is. I've been overclocking for 20 years (very young) but as I get older and now working for the DoD working on important programs, I can't have anything fail under any circumstance. It's just not worth it to get 5% more performance that I will never notice over BSOD'ing because my ambient temps are a little higher one day and running a piece of code that makes it fail. I'll get my 4790K and spend a week to see what it can do for fun, and run it stock everything and still run prime and IBT for 24hrs just to make sure it's 100% stable.


----------



## Darius510

Got my 4790K today....haven't had any time to manually tune anything, but the one click EZ overclock pegged it at 4.6 at 1.25V. So at least that's something (hopefully I can do better when I dig in.)

When you guys say you hit 4.8ghz or whatever, are you referring to all cores, or max turbo for a single core?


----------



## error-id10t

Got to admit little confused. I remember seeing a post here saying the BIOS Multi's were 44,44,43,42 but then we're talking as this is a 4giggle chip? Am I remembering wrong?

Also come to think about it, out of the box my old/dead 3770K was fine with the stock VID up to x41 on all cores. That was almost as fast as DC at stock if it's only 4giggles. I'll check what my poor 4770K does now..


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Got my 4790K today....haven't had any time to manually tune anything, but the one click EZ overclock pegged it at 4.6 at 1.25V. So at least that's something (hopefully I can do better when I dig in.)
> 
> When you guys say you hit 4.8ghz or whatever, are you referring to all cores, or max turbo for a single core?


All cores.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Got to admit little confused. I remember seeing a post here saying the BIOS Multi's were 44,44,43,42 but then we're talking as this is a 4giggle chip? Am I remembering wrong?
> 
> Also come to think about it, out of the box my old/dead 3770K was fine with the stock VID up to x41 on all cores. That was almost as fast as DC at stock if it's only 4giggles. I'll check what my poor 4770K does now..


It was me who put that, I dont know why it happened like that, thats just what my bios set my cpu to at stock.


----------



## error-id10t

So the below, when it was under load..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Stock 4ghz
> 
> Cpuz shows 1.089v


is actually 4.2giggle voltage?

I know you're trying to get your OC working so the above is just anal stuff, if you can't remember that's fine. I started a clean-sheet on mine just to see where it'll go.. I'm just doing quick dirty runs of 1344 on 27.9 version (I don't subscribe to Prime overall but.. it's better than nothing).


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> So far I counted 5x 4790K's all tested with Prime 4.5 Ghz under 1.2 vcore in Hwluxx forum. They all came from Hardwareversand.
> The average vcore is way better than 4770K. Usually one out of 30-40 4770K did 4.5 ca.1.2 vcore.
> Hopefully this is a good sign for all uf us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placed my order one hour ago. Probably get this thing on tuesday.


mines coming Tuesday

I hope this is true


----------



## fateswarm

Massive shipments are coming this week. Massive shipments.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> So the below, when it was under load..
> is actually 4.2giggle voltage?
> 
> I know you're trying to get your OC working so the above is just anal stuff, if you can't remember that's fine. I started a clean-sheet on mine just to see where it'll go.. I'm just doing quick dirty runs of 1344 on 27.9 version (I don't subscribe to Prime overall but.. it's better than nothing).


I cant remember, I think that was just with everything at stock, but then when I put everything at stock and run a stress test and it boosts to 4.4ghz, vcore goes up to 1.24v. So im guessing that 1.089v was when I manually put 40x multi in for stock? Cant remember.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Massive shipments are coming this week. Massive shipments.


There is a container ship dumping devils canyon cpus at suppliers.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Massive shipments are coming this week. Massive shipments.


lol, yeah even here in Thailand so far according to the shops i have spoke with it looks like they forgot the unlocked pentium's.







I hope they do get them in stock coz they will be fun to bench.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Massive shipments are coming this week. Massive shipments.


Soon I hope! I got all my parts in my case laughing at me because I have no CPU. I contemplated just buying a 4770k on amazon just so I could use it.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> lol, yeah even here in Thailand so far according to the shops i have spoke with it looks like they forgot the unlocked pentium's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they do get them in stock coz they will be fun to bench.


6Ghz on the G3258 stu or bust!


----------



## SonDa5

TigerDirect tells me my June 3rd preorder will ship week starting on July 5th.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> lol, yeah even here in Thailand so far according to the shops i have spoke with it looks like they forgot the unlocked pentium's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they do get them in stock coz they will be fun to bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 6Ghz on the G3258 stu or bust!
Click to expand...

lets hope 1st time round







and the I5 and I7 too


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> lets hope 1st time round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the I5 and I7 too


Ha, yeah 6Ghz on all the cpus why not.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> lets hope 1st time round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the I5 and I7 too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, yeah 6Ghz on all the cpus why not.
Click to expand...

And with benching clocks at 6GHz+ plus no deaths of HW lol


----------



## $ilent

I think we are underestimating our new chips, we should be looking at upwards of 7Gigglehurtz surely!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I think we are underestimating our new chips, we should be looking at upwards of 7Gigglehurtz surely!


i would think the top overclockers may hit 7GHz but time will tell. Just have to keep an eye on the bot and see or clubs and threads here.


----------



## Peen

Am I insane to upgrade my 4770K to 4790K if it costs $69? I sold my 4770K for $270


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Am I insane to upgrade my 4770K to 4790K if it costs $69? I sold my 4770K for $270


In your case No your not insane at that price $69 for a 4790k







or is it $69 after using the $270 you got for your 4770k?


----------



## Peen

Yes, $69 after the selling of my 4770K for $270. I actually didn't think I was going to get that much.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Yes, $69 after the selling of my 4770K for $270. I actually didn't think I was going to get that much.


yeah that is a nice price







so how well did your 4770k do stable?


----------



## Peen

Well stable is one of those things a lot of people aren't going to agree with me on. I had it running 4.5ghz with custom water. I could run 4.5ghz and pass most stability tests, but for some reason prime blend would fail instantly no matter what I did. To get it to run P95 blend stable I had to go 4.2ghz 1.275v. It just bugs me when there's always that chance that it could bsod while using my computer for work, so I just ended up running it at stock.


----------



## soulwrath

So 1.265v @ 4.5 stable should get mr like +300?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Well stable is one of those things a lot of people aren't going to agree with me on. I had it running 4.5ghz with custom water. I could run 4.5ghz and pass most stability tests, but for some reason prime blend would fail instantly no matter what I did. To get it to run P95 blend stable I had to go 4.2ghz 1.275v. It just bugs me when there's always that chance that it could bsod while using my computer for work, so I just ended up running it at stock.


Hmmm, tough choice since you have old your 4770k for such a good price.. take the chance on another 4770k or get a 4790k... hmmm I am sure people will disagree with me but i would spend the $69 and go for a 4790k.


----------



## EarlZ

I currently have a 4770K that runs 4.5Ghz stable but needs 1.380v to do so, Im thinking of getting a 4790K and I wonder if it would end up worse.


----------



## soulwrath

Well I'm selling mine since I womt be able to use my computer for 6 months due to work


----------



## lilchronic

i sold my 4770k for a 4790k, 4770k was running 4.6Ghz @ 1.42v delidded


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hmmm, tough choice since you have old your 4770k for such a good price.. take the chance on another 4770k or get a 4790k... hmmm I am sure people will disagree with me but i would spend the $69 and go for a 4790k.


I already pre-ordered the 4790K last week. I just put a Haswell Celeron G1830 (cost me $29 at Fry's) in to replace the 4770K right now till the new CPU comes in. Poor little CPU has a hard time just opening 1 tab in google chrome.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hmmm, tough choice since you have old your 4770k for such a good price.. take the chance on another 4770k or get a 4790k... hmmm I am sure people will disagree with me but i would spend the $69 and go for a 4790k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already pre-ordered the 4790K last week. I just put a *Haswell Celeron G1830* (cost me $29 at Fry's) in to replace the 4770K right now till the new CPU comes in. *Poor little CPU has a hard time just opening 1 tab in google chrome.*
Click to expand...

I think something might be up there, i would expect a celeron to at least be able to open 1 tab in chrome. Whats the CPU usage in task manager?


----------



## Peen

Well, it goes to 100% quite easily. It opens it no problem. Instead of instant with a 4770K, the Celeron takes a second to actually load. I have a new fresh SSD and fresh install. The Celeron is just that much slower then a 4770K







My SSD's are just fast enough to show that the Celeron is a bottleneck now.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Well, it goes to 100% quite easily. It opens it no problem. Instead of instant with a 4770K, the Celeron takes a second to actually load. I have a new fresh SSD and fresh install. The Celeron is just that much slower then a 4770K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SSD's are just fast enough to show that the Celeron is a bottleneck now.


Wow i would not have expected that 100% on the CPU :ekk well it wont be long now till you have a nice I7 again to really speed things up and alleviate any bottlenecks


----------



## Peen

Chrome kind be a CPU hog. I have it "Continue where I left off" so I can have 20 tab's open at once. It will easily 100% my 4770K. I also have a 5ghz FX-8320, that Chrome will peg at 100% CPU when loading all those pages at once.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Chrome kind be a CPU hog. I have it "Continue where I left off" so I can have 20 tab's open at once. It will easily 100% my 4770K. I also have a 5ghz FX-8320, that Chrome will peg at 100% CPU when loading all those pages at once.


I use FF and havern't used chrome... so this is news to me


----------



## Typhoeus

I currently have chrome open with a twitch stream on my Celeron 1840 and can also play dota 2 at high settings without too much lag (CPU @ between 60 and 85% load). So steam, skype, chrome, precision, origin all loaded + a game.


----------



## Peen

Sounds about right.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweakin*
> 
> That is so wrong on so many levels....


You're contractually obligated to list the reasons why it's wrong when you say it's wrong.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweakin*
> 
> That is so wrong on so many levels....


Well.. to be honest, my 4770K couldn't do Prime95 27.9 @ stock with the stock cooler because it hit 100 degrees straight away. IMO that's broken.. but I've bared and battled and abused it, now I'll change it using the Tuning Plan when I get my 4790K (got an email from Amazon saying it's delayed by another week!).

If you disregard Prime95 as I basically do.. then use XTU, that's Intel's own utility. If you can't run that either, you've got issues.


----------



## setter

Got mine delivered on Friday, 4790k. Malay chip with batch no.

L336D106

currently running a 4770k that needs 1.296v @4.5g, very hot running chip though. Temps of 77c max when gaming and 94+ under p95.


----------



## stasio

Seems in UK is only batch from 2013,atm.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *setter*
> 
> Got mine delivered on Friday, 4790k. Malay chip with batch no.
> 
> L336D106
> 
> currently running a 4770k that needs 1.296v @4.5g, very hot running chip though. Temps of 77c max when gaming and 94+ under p95.


Same batch as $ilent =)


----------



## setter

Hopefully its a good un, guy i game with on another forum has one from the same batch. 4.5g @1.216v at load. Max temp of 60c under an H105.


----------



## setter

Most of the people in a DC owners thread on overclockers uk forums are reporting that their chips are from 2013. So far ive seen only one user state that they received a 2014 built chip.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> So 1.265v @ 4.5 stable should get mr like +300?


lol. 300 what? moolahs?


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Well stable is one of those things a lot of people aren't going to agree with me on. I had it running 4.5ghz with custom water. I could run 4.5ghz and pass most stability tests, but for some reason prime blend would fail instantly no matter what I did. To get it to run P95 blend stable I had to go 4.2ghz 1.275v. It just bugs me when there's always that chance that it could bsod while using my computer for work, so I just ended up running it at stock.


no prime = NOT STABLE


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> So far I counted 5x 4790K's all tested with Prime 4.5 Ghz under 1.2 vcore in Hwluxx forum. They all came from Hardwareversand.
> The average vcore is way better than 4770K. Usually one out of 30-40 4770K did 4.5 ca.1.2 vcore.
> Hopefully this is a good sign for all uf us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placed my order one hour ago. Probably get this thing on tuesday.


lol looks cool price 310 euros 330 shipped,i could give it a try but i'm stuck with x2 4770k's, one i'm about to sell maybe ...and one who knows.a 4790k maybe i'll buy it from us.need to wait news from around the sphere.


----------



## fateswarm

US might be late because it gets only newer chips.

That's not necessarily good or bad.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> That's not necessarily good or bad


the fact is "we don't know yet"
but looking on 4770k ovc %,well us did very well.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> US might be late because it gets only newer chips.
> 
> That's not necessarily good or bad.


Then it will be worth the extra week of waiting.


----------



## KnownDragon

Playing around with my 3770k in the meantime. I don't think I can bring myself to sale it. Motherboard and Radiator here on Wed. Then trip to MC and I am going to hope I win the lottery.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i sold my 4770k for a 4790k, 4770k was running 4.6Ghz @ 1.42v delidded


Good choice there that 4770K was horrible hope you have better luck with the 4790k


----------



## tafkamk

This chip cant arrive soon enough, took another swing at overclocking my 3470k and this is one depressing chip. On a side note beefed up my cooling system a little bit well i wait, Off top question though, do you think running dual rads and dual water blocks (gpu+cpu) warrants adding a second D5 pump?

currently topping off at 70c on 3470k @ 1.4v (66-70c across all cores after 2hrs of prime)


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tafkamk*
> 
> This chip cant arrive soon enough, took another swing at overclocking my 3470k and this is one depressing chip. On a side note beefed up my cooling system a little bit well i wait, Off top question though, do you think running dual rads and dual water blocks (gpu+cpu) warrants adding a second D5 pump?
> 
> currently topping off at 70c on 3470k @ 1.4v (66-70c across all cores after 2hrs of prime)


I would say no. The pump should be well enough to push that loop. I am running a d5 xspc on a cpu and vrm cooling. I think when cooling multiple items the rad and fan count is more effective. The longer a radiator is the more efficient it is at cooling. Number doesn't count. I.E. having two 240's compared to one 360. The longer the water stays in the radiator the cooler it will be. I wouldn't mind getting another 360 to go along with my 360 that is on the way(Delta Temps). I also want to throw the gpu on water as well. So instead of 3 fans for 3 items being cooled. It would be 5 fan rad to 3 items being cooled. A 4 x 120 rad would be more efficient due to the water staying in the radiator longer. The head room on a d5 is what 12 feet. take a 1/2 foot away for each item being cooled and radiator. Then subtract the length of tubing. If under twelve you should be fine. (This is a rough way of measuring what your pump can handle.)


----------



## DANZAS4321

Im stuck again on a board. it seems from reviews the MSI GAMING 7 GIGABYTE GAMING 7 and ranger all reach equivalent OC speeds







IDK what board i want more though D:


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Im stuck again on a board. it seems from reviews the MSI GAMING 7 GIGABYTE GAMING 7 and ranger all reach equivalent OC speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK what board i want more though D:


Gaming 7...you know yu want to


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Gaming 7...you know yu want to


Which one though







MSI or GIGABYTe :/


----------



## $ilent

Gigabyte one is good, the included software is handy and the bios is nice too.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Which one though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI or GIGABYTe :/


from the z97 VRM info thread that fateswarm and sin put up, the Gigabyte gaming 7 is the one to go for....


----------



## $ilent

On another note, the club is approaching the 100,000 page view mark, and almost 2000 posts!

Dont forget to let me know once you recieve your CPUs so I can update the spreadsheet.

Thanks


----------



## Jumper118

hopefully my pk will be here on tuesday


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper118*
> 
> hopefully my pk will be here on tuesday


same

where you ordered from?


----------



## tafkamk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I would say no. The pump should be well enough to push that loop. I am running a d5 xspc on a cpu and vrm cooling. I think when cooling multiple items the rad and fan count is more effective. The longer a radiator is the more efficient it is at cooling. Number doesn't count. I.E. having two 240's compared to one 360. The longer the water stays in the radiator the cooler it will be. I wouldn't mind getting another 360 to go along with my 360 that is on the way(Delta Temps). I also want to throw the gpu on water as well. So instead of 3 fans for 3 items being cooled. It would be 5 fan rad to 3 items being cooled. A 4 x 120 rad would be more efficient due to the water staying in the radiator longer. The head room on a d5 is what 12 feet. take a 1/2 foot away for each item being cooled and radiator. Then subtract the length of tubing. If under twelve you should be fine. (This is a rough way of measuring what your pump can handle.)


its a 240mm and a 360mm rad, its about all that will fit in the Corsair Air540 without mods, might add a second 240mm to the bottom if i get bored though. Using your formula i get about 7' (4x0.5' + 5') so guess I'm in good shape. I'm assuming the 12' is at full pump speed though, I think its at 4/5 currently, I'll probably just turn it up to 5 for a little piece of mind.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Alxx

Some guys at overclockers.co.uk have good *DC 4790K* as well...

4790k at 4.7ghz 1.22 vcore: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=26494534&postcount=245

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?p=26494534#post26494534


----------



## koekwau5

Some news from HardwareLUXX.de.
Looks high temperatures are being reached with just 1.278V




Hardware from his signature:

i7-4790k @ 4.7 GHz 1.25V @ Phobya UC-1 Extreme // Asrock Z97M OC Formula // 2x 8 GB Kingston Beast DDR3-2400 //GPU: coming // Crucial M500 M.2 480 GB & Crucial M4 256 GB // Be Quiet Straight Power E9 680 Watt // Fractal R2-Mini// 2x Qnix QX2710 27" 100hz // Roccat Isku // Razer Imperator // Sennheiser PC 360 // Roccat Sense //

And this looks also very satisfying:


Edit: Updated the list so far:

i7-4790K 4.7Ghz (47x100) 1.360V Prime95 27.9 6 min blend http://cdn.overclock.net/0/09/09b6b9ce_4790k_prime_27.9_autoz9sgy.jpeg
i7-4790K 4.6Ghz (46x100) 1.173V Prime95 27.9 8 min blend http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2066269
i7-4790K 4.5Ghz (45x100) 1.128V Prime95 27.9 30 min blend http://abload.de/image.php?img=4790k_l336d1064500ghz3ek13.jpg


----------



## Alxx

That is Prime 28.5 and the guy has wrong (too high) voltage settings...

He used 2.2 vrin/input for 4,5 Ghz his settings are far away from being optimal









He also lowered his vcore later on. This result is not trustworthy at all.

Later on he posted this:


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Some news from HardwareLUXX.de.
> Looks high temperatures are being reached with just 1.278V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardware from his signature:
> 
> i7-4790k @ 4.7 GHz 1.25V @ Phobya UC-1 Extreme // Asrock Z97M OC Formula // 2x 8 GB Kingston Beast DDR3-2400 //GPU: coming // Crucial M500 M.2 480 GB & Crucial M4 256 GB // Be Quiet Straight Power E9 680 Watt // Fractal R2-Mini// 2x Qnix QX2710 27" 100hz // Roccat Isku // Razer Imperator // Sennheiser PC 360 // Roccat Sense //


He must be doing something wrong, mine doesnt get to those temps til well after 1.3v


----------



## tafkamk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Some guys at overclockers.co.uk have good *DC 4790K* as well...
> 4790k at 4.7ghz 1.22 vcore: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=26494534&postcount=245


may be just the low quality screen shot but that looks like 1.77v

atleast in cpu-z and hwmonitor


----------



## Alxx

*false sensor reading* "Cpu-z is not reading my voltage correctly" You have to look for *VID in hwmonitor.*


----------



## $ilent

@koekwau5

What batch are all those 4790ks you listed?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Edit: Updated the list so far:
> 
> i7-4790K 4.7Ghz (47x100) 1.173V Prime95 27.9 8 min blend http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2066269
> i7-4790K 4.7Ghz (47x100) 1.360V Prime95 27.9 6 min blend http://cdn.overclock.net/0/09/09b6b9ce_4790k_prime_27.9_autoz9sgy.jpeg
> i7-4790K 4.5Ghz (45x100) 1.128V Prime95 27.9 30 min blend http://abload.de/image.php?img=4790k_l336d1064500ghz3ek13.jpg


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> @koekwau5
> 
> What batch are all those 4790ks you listed?


Updated it with the batchnumbers I could find:

Devils Canyon Hwluxx.de

CPU Speed Vcore (CPU-Z) Stress test used

i7-4790K (L336D106) 4.7Ghz (47x100) 1.212 Prime95 27.9 15 min blend http://abload.de/image.php?img=4790k_l336d1064700_12qosv8.jpg
i7-4790K 4.7Ghz (47x100) 1.360V Prime95 27.9 6 min blend http://cdn.overclock.net/0/09/09b6b9ce_4790k_prime_27.9_autoz9sgy.jpeg
i7-4790K (L418C133) 4.6Ghz (46x100) 1.173V Prime95 27.9 8 min blend http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2066269
i7-4790K 4.5Ghz (45x100) 1.128V Prime95 27.9 30 min blend http://abload.de/image.php?img=4790k_l336d1064500ghz3ek13.jpg
i7-4790K (L418C133) 4.4Ghz (44x100) 1.183V Prime95 27.9 5 min blend http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2066282


----------



## TTheuns

I envy you! I have to wait till the 4th of July


----------



## $ilent

Thanks *koekwau5*

So its just business as usual (silicon Lotto). Think ill try grab a 2014 chip.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Thanks *koekwau5*
> 
> So its just business as usual (silicon Lotto). Think ill try grab a 2014 chip.


try from that german site or wait a bit for 2014 silicone.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> try from that german site or wait a bit for 2014 silicone.


Which german site did they order from? Thanks


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Which german site did they order from? Thanks


i don't know if i'm allowed to post shop link's if so i delete after.

http://www.hardwareversand.de/en/Sockel+1150/170309/Intel+Core+i7-4790K+Box%2C+LGA1150.article


----------



## $ilent

Thanks, I wonder if they do shopping to the UK and if so how much it costs.


----------



## koekwau5

He is at 4.6Ghz @ 1.163V Prime95 27.9 30 minutes blend stable


The voltages are awesome but still no stable 5Ghz found yet =(


----------



## $ilent

koek did all those people with those batches you mentioned order from that hardware versand site?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> He is at 4.6Ghz @ 1.163V Prime95 27.9 30 minutes blend stable
> 
> 
> The voltages are awesome but still no stable 5Ghz found yet =(


with those voltages 5 ghz is reachable.

one golden 4670k (sold @1k € on hwbot) did this on air :
4.5 at 1.07 v
5.0 at 1.24 v
5.1 at 1.31 light 3d(2001 and 2003 ,1.32v for 2005)

i don't know what voltage difference is between a i5 and a i7..just to make an idea.
Quote:


> Thanks, I wonder if they do shopping to the UK and if so how much it costs.


yes,they do all europe. there's Ireland,so they ship to uk .


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I figured I would ask this here. I built a new gaming pc about 2 months ago & I purchased a Asrock Z97 Pro3 board and got a killer deal on a i5-4690 which does not overclock but I paid $170 for the chip. I am wondering this.

The only reason I went with the Z97 Pro3 is its a newer board & I got it for $85.00. Is there much of a difference between the 4690 & 4690K to warrant the cost besides overclocking?


----------



## Maintenance Bot

These guys think they have degraded there 4790k engineering sample within a matter of a couple hours.

http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/luke-hill/intel-core-i7-4790k-devils-canyon-review-inc-overclocking/3/


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> These guys think they have degraded there 4790k engineering sample within a matter of a couple hours.
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/luke-hill/intel-core-i7-4790k-devils-canyon-review-inc-overclocking/3/


I was about to post the same thing. They seem very thorough with the degradation considerations and they consider 1.3v/1.9v a safe upper limit on that system. I wonder if the author is in this thread, those number remind of what we were saying yesterday.


----------



## $ilent

Id be returning my chip if it degraded after a few hours like that, heck thats not even bad voltage.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Thanks, I wonder if they do shopping to the UK and if so how much it costs.


I ordered from the German webite the other guy posted, it cost me £265 shipped, thats including currency conversion fee from Paypal, UPS shipping plus 3% Surcharge for using Paypal..

and it still came cheaper than overclockers









should be here Tuesday


----------



## DANZAS4321

Any overclocking results around for the 4690k regarding overclocking or batch numbers??


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> These guys think they have degraded there 4790k engineering sample within a matter of a couple hours.
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/luke-hill/intel-core-i7-4790k-devils-canyon-review-inc-overclocking/3/


Bsod ing over and over trying to run prime95 can add instabilities. I do not see where they eliminated the possibility for OS corruption due to bsods. Swapping to fresh windows install or hardrive would prove its not corruption atleast.

Also ram can degrade too.

It is possible the cpu degraded but they did not eliminate any of the other things that could cause the issue.


----------



## fateswarm

OS corruption leading to instability on prime? Not happening.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Bsod ing over and over trying to run prime95 can add instabilities. I do not see where they eliminated the possibility for OS corruption due to bsods. Swapping to fresh windows install or hardrive would prove its not corruption atleast.
> 
> Also ram can degrade too.
> 
> It is possible the cpu degraded but they did not eliminate any of the other things that could cause the issue.


It was probably never stable in the first place. 15 minutes or so on Prime 95 is not enough to determine stability.

I have run across this- I think I have a stable overclock, I run stability tests for some time and all seems good. Then I reboot and it is no longer stable. I have attributed that to it really not being stable in the first place, and some subtle BIOS adjustment during rboot revealed it.


----------



## EinZerstorer

The kit guru people have no clue what they are doing

using AUTO LLC is why they experienced degred so fast.

period.

to further my point, they said stable after 15 minutes/

LOL what?

that chip was NEVER stable and the nonsense " degred " they are trying to say is in actuality it never being stable in the first place period.

why are people like this allowed to review and publish such blatant nonsense?

get me an email I need to talk to these jokers.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> It was probably never stable in the first place. 15 minutes or so on Prime 95 is not enough to determine stability.
> 
> I have run across this- I think I have a stable overclock, I run stability tests for some time and all seems good. Then I reboot and it is no longer stable. I have attributed that to it really not being stable in the first place, and some subtle BIOS adjustment during rboot revealed it.


QFT

it was NEVER stable if they only ran 15 mins, they obviously have no idea what they are doing

my experience you say?

two 2500ks at 5.0ghz daily for over 26 months now, both 24 hour prime stable

three 3570k's at 4.7 , 4.9 and one at 5.0 ( all delided ) stable for over 8 months

one 3770k stable at 4.6 for over 1 year

one 4770k running 4.9 on a custom dual 360 loop for 6 months

one 4760k at 4.8 on a custom loop for 4 months,

all tuned by myself and stabilized through prime, ibt and other bench's gaming sessions

these guys don't have a clue.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> It was probably never stable in the first place. 15 minutes or so on Prime 95 is not enough to determine stability.
> 
> I have run across this- I think I have a stable overclock, I run stability tests for some time and all seems good. Then I reboot and it is no longer stable. I have attributed that to it really not being stable in the first place, and some subtle BIOS adjustment during rboot revealed it.


Exactly. Probability plays serious tricks. Something being probable does not mean it will happen when you expect it to happen in a n=1 experiment.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> OS corruption leading to instability on prime? Not happening.


if you say so. What about the ram? Mobo possible too. Heck even the psu could cause it. They should have done more to verify instead of just claiming degradation.

I believe the chip degraded honestly but they need to take care of the control group before jumping straight to the theory.


----------



## GeneO

I find it hard to believe they degraded a chip in such a short time period. Moe probably is they just did not stress long enough. With that in question, I would also treat their OC results with some skepticism.

-


----------



## EinZerstorer

do you not know what qft means? u wot m8?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> if you say so. What about the ram? Mobo possible too. Heck even the psu could cause it. They should have done more to verify instead of just claiming degradation.
> 
> I believe the chip degraded honestly but they need to take care of the control group before jumping straight to the theory.


I think if they did degrade the chip, it was likely from some a setting other than vcore, I dont believe for a second that the cpu degraded from 1.40v vcore after a few hours.

Also like a few others have said, 15 minutes prime95? Oh wow. Why have I been wasting my life doing 12 hour runs on prime95 when all it really needed was just 15 minutes?...


----------



## EinZerstorer

probably the worst review I've ever read hands down.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> if you say so. What about the ram? Mobo possible too.


I talked about OS only. RAM I don't know. Sin0822 told me VRMs do not degrade, only die.


----------



## trickeh2k

15mins of prime calling it stable is like running for 400m to see if you can make a marathon at the same pace *facepalm*


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I think if they did degrade the chip, it was likely from some a setting other than vcore, I dont believe for a second that the cpu degraded from 1.40v vcore after a few hours.
> 
> Also like a few others have said, 15 minutes prime95? Oh wow. Why have I been wasting my life doing 12 hour runs on prime95 when all it really needed was just 15 minutes?...


dunno what the hell is but i'm in trouble.i tried to do prime95 blend test and i freezes instantly at 4.5 ghz @ 1.35v.
what i think is,i mounted it bad cuz when i mounted i had to unscrew a bit on left side cuz i had errors.my other 4770k when mounted worked at the first try.
i'm gonna mount it again with ihs and motherboard brackets.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> koek did all those people with those batches you mentioned order from that hardware versand site?


Most of them did. Others who ordered somewhere else are also rushing Hardware Versand.
Hopefully there are some clockers left for you guys!


----------



## setter

Got mine installed. Cpu'z reports vcore at stock of 1.216, 1.2202 vid in coretemp. No oc yet as in on the stock cooler. Need to get some better thermal paste and install my alpenfohn k2 with dual corsair PWM sp fans. Idle temps of 51-54c on the Intel cooler. Expect to see low 30's under the k2.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> do you not know what qft means? u wot m8?


Yes, I didn't see it


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tafkamk*
> 
> its a 240mm and a 360mm rad, its about all that will fit in the Corsair Air540 without mods, might add a second 240mm to the bottom if i get bored though. Using your formula i get about 7' (4x0.5' + 5') so guess I'm in good shape. I'm assuming the 12' is at full pump speed though, I think its at 4/5 currently, I'll probably just turn it up to 5 for a little piece of mind.
> 
> Thanks for the advice


No I don't run mine at full pump speed and 12' does not mean you have to. I run mine about 2-3 due to the fact that that I want the water to cool has much as it can. So for me Slower moving water = longer radiator time. Too slow and it will cause adverse effect. Too fast = less rad time warmer temps by a few degrees.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I think if they did degrade the chip, it was likely from some a setting other than vcore, I dont believe for a second that the cpu degraded from 1.40v vcore after a few hours.
> 
> Also like a few others have said, 15 minutes prime95? Oh wow. Why have I been wasting my life doing 12 hour runs on prime95 when all it really needed was just 15 minutes?...


Right. The degradation process that has the effect of requiring more voltage is electromigration. It is the erosion of the conductive traces in the chip by the electron current and happens over time. First effects are more resistance in the traces requiring more voltage for the same current, and the rate of erosion depends on the current density and temperature. Given the same voltages and temperatures, DC will behave the same as the original Haswell in this respect. I imagine there would have been a lot of this documented for the original Haswell, and I haven't seen that.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Most of them did. Others who ordered somewhere else are also rushing Hardware Versand.
> Hopefully there are some clockers left for you guys!


Cool thanks! Ive ordered one from there, wish me luck!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *setter*
> 
> Got mine installed. Cpu'z reports vcore at stock of 1.216, 1.2202 vid in coretemp. No oc yet as in on the stock cooler. Need to get some better thermal paste and install my alpenfohn k2 with dual corsair PWM sp fans. Idle temps of 51-54c on the Intel cooler. Expect to see low 30's under the k2.


Nice, im guessing it wil be a good clocker, that voltage is considerably less than mine.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> 15mins of prime calling it stable is like running for 400m to see if you can make a marathon at the same pace *facepalm*


LOL amazing analogy.


----------



## setter

Hopefully, wont know for sure until i get the better cooler on. Don't want to run anything to heavy on the stock cooler.


----------



## KnownDragon

Question: Who on this thread has had a chip that didn't clock well? Think about it... Question 2: What did you do next? Think about it.... Question 3: How long did you keep that chip at the maximum overclock it could pass any sort of stability? Think about it....

I know my I7 3770k compares nothing to a Haswell or Devil's Canyon except in one aspect. It will degrade. My current 3770k runs 4.7 at 1.39 volts according to software (Bios= +.95 offset high llc 1.8 and what is to be considered only safe to do under ln2 according to Asus with the maximum Current limit it can take.) Yes this overclock isn't bad at all if you ask me it has ran solid for months and will continue to well after. Yes I threw an @ss of voltage at this chip trying to stable anything above 4.9 and saw temps go way out of scale and cause shutdowns. I have tortured this chip and motherboard and they still work well. Did I have to reinstall windows when it bugged after a 100 bsod's yes. I really don't think on the second thought. I really know that they didn't degrade the chip that fast. It would be suicide for Intel. So I read a lot of reviews here lately and some have info that I will take and some I just think my cat could do better.

I smell something about the review and I respect the time they did take but maybe they should have taken a little longer.


----------



## Darius510

So right now I'm pushing 4.6ghz all cores at 1.35V, stable using x264 for an hour so far.

4.7 wasn't happening on all cores, crashed within 5 minutes. I'm on air, so I can't really push past 1.35V anyway or else it's an insta-throttle, I'm hovering at 95C as it is....but I'm pretty sure it'll run stable at 1.25V at 4.6.

I was hoping for a little better, but that's not too shabby. I guess next thing is to see how high I can push 1/2/3 cores....is there any recommendation on how to test that? Should I just stick with x264 and bind the processor affinity to inidividual cores?


----------



## rpjkw11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> So right now I'm pushing 4.6ghz all cores at 1.35V, stable using x264 for an hour so far.
> 
> 4.7 wasn't happening on all cores, crashed within 5 minutes. I'm on air, so I can't really push past 1.35V anyway or else it's an insta-throttle, I'm hovering at 95C as it is....but I'm pretty sure it'll run stable at 1.25V at 4.6.
> 
> I was hoping for a little better, but that's not too shabby. I guess next thing is to see how high I can push 1/2/3 cores....is there any recommendation on how to test that? Should I just stick with x264 and bind the processor affinity to inidividual cores?


That's what I'm hoping to reach. I have a modest 4.1 OC on my 4770K (delidded) and air. Staying with air and not wanting to really push voltages.


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You're contractually obligated to list the reasons why it's wrong when you say it's wrong.


I don't think this thread is a place to discuss ethics...you either understand why or you don't.


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Well.. to be honest, my 4770K couldn't do Prime95 27.9 @ stock with the stock cooler because it hit 100 degrees straight away. IMO that's broken.. but I've bared and battled and abused it, now I'll change it using the Tuning Plan when I get my 4790K (got an email from Amazon saying it's delayed by another week!).
> 
> If you disregard Prime95 as I basically do.. then use XTU, that's Intel's own utility. If you can't run that either, you've got issues.


In that scenario, I would agree...failing a tool at stock settings is fine. It's just ethically wrong to ship a chip back under the guise that it fails due to not obtaining a setting outside normal operating parameters.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> OS corruption leading to instability on prime? Not happening.


that can very much happen, in fact it has happened to me.

back when i had the 3570k i was using p95 to test stability but could not get past 8 hours of p95 , it would crash at the 8 hour mark i ran that about 4 more times all 8 hours each time and it would crash at the 8 hour mark..............

so a week later i reinstalled windows and with the same exact setting's i ran prime 95 12 hours+


----------



## stasio

4790K delidded...:



http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthrea...8606730&page=11


----------



## setter

Paste looks identical to the stuff on the 4770k. Read a post on ocuk by 8 Pack saying how some guys delidded a few chips at computex and reckoned the paste was the same. Different formula perhaps. And maybe a thinner ihs?


----------



## JKuhn

Sorry if someone asked this question recently, but has the G3258 been released yet? And if not, does anyone know when it'll be available?


----------



## superV

now i can confirm that mine after 4 months at 4.8 ghz @ 1.45 is not degraded.
i did test with ihs and mobo brackets(before direct mounting) and my big ventilator over the radiator and i did 4.7 [email protected] 1.45v but temps were under 88 and passed wprime 1024m.
seems my 4770k is sensible to temperature,cuz during end winter and spring i did 4.8,but at the beginning of june ambient temps gone from 22 to 32 so that's why i couldn't reach again 4.8 ghz.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Sorry if someone asked this question recently, but has the G3258 been released yet? And if not, does anyone know when it'll be available?


Not yet, OCUK says expected tomorrow which I believe since they got the i7 4790K in before they said they would.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Seems no one has any further info on overclocking on the 4690K. really wanna know what batches are best and what people are getting out of them!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Seems no one has any further info on overclocking on the 4690K. really wanna know what batches are best and what people are getting out of them!


They arent out yet thats why lol


----------



## BoredErica

They need to hurry up. Delaying mobo releases means people will stop waiting and buy another mobo instead...


----------



## Darius510

So with an all core OC, seems like I can push either 4.6/[email protected] or 4.7/[email protected] in XTU stress test. Which would you guys go for?


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> They arent out yet thats why lol


Micro center in Long Island had them yesterday, maybe they've made it to the Midwest by now?


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> They arent out yet thats why lol


swear some must have had some if the 4790k is out? Or am i an idiot!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> So with an all core OC, seems like I can push either 4.6/[email protected] or 4.7/[email protected] in XTU stress test. Which would you guys go for?


4.7 all day, every day..







if it degrades, you can always just send it back to intel for replacement, or, so I heard...


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> So with an all core OC, seems like I can push either 4.6/[email protected] or 4.7/[email protected] in XTU stress test. Which would you guys go for?


change FSb and try to get 4.65Ghz







But on a serious note id settle for 4.6 as thats a big temp delta


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> change FSb and try to get 4.65Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on a serious note id settle for 4.6 as thats a big temp delta


Yeah, 95C is hot....but it's under the threshold for throttling, and real world games aren't going to hit that. Hmm.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Yeah, 95C is hot....but it's under the threshold for throttling, and real world games aren't going to hit that. Hmm.


Put that under water with, say, a 420mm Monsta rad, you'll be straight...


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Micro center in Long Island had them yesterday, maybe they've made it to the Midwest by now?


You sure about that? Still listed a pre-order on the MC website but if they actually have CPUs in hand I'm sure that's news many would like confirmation on.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> You sure about that? Still listed a pre-order on the MC website but if they actually have CPUs in hand I'm sure that's news many would like confirmation on.


Yep, I would be at the Cambridge Microcenter like tomorrow if this were true...and, make my girl take the day off of work to drive me..


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> You sure about that? Still listed a pre-order on the MC website but if they actually have CPUs in hand I'm sure that's news many would like confirmation on.


That's where I bought mine. $279 + $40 off a Maximus VII hero.


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> That's where I bought mine. $279 + $40 off a Maximus VII hero.


Well that is interesting, I may have to take a drive to my local MC tomorrow. What batch # did you get?


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> Well that is interesting, I may have to take a drive to my local MC tomorrow. What batch # did you get?


Is that on the box, or can I look that up in CPU-Z or something? The only thing I remember from the chip is that it's MALAY.


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Is that on the box, or can I look that up in CPU-Z or something? The only thing I remember from the chip is that it's MALAY.


Yeah it's on the white sticker on the side of the box.


----------



## superV

Alxx news from german side ? i'm tempted to buy one from there,but can't sell my other 4770k...dammm


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> Yeah it's on the white sticker on the side of the box.


Batch L329C241.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> So with an all core OC, seems like I can push either 4.6/[email protected] or 4.7/[email protected] in XTU stress test. Which would you guys go for?


personally i'd delid and go for 4.8Ghz @ around 1.42v







lolz .....i try to keep it under 1.45v with delid and good water cooling.


----------



## Vaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Batch L*329*C241.


You sure it's an 4790k ?









Because that's an even earlier model than all the ES i've seen


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaux*
> 
> You sure it's an 4790k ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because that's an even earlier model than all the ES i've seen


I was just about to ask the same thing. That looks like a 4770k batch #.


----------



## superV

loool.my bad 4770k is L334.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> Alxx news from german side ? i'm tempted to buy one from there,but can't sell my other 4770k...dammm


Ive decided to buy a 4790K from that german website too, HWV. Just hope it doesnt take too long to get here.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Ive decided to buy a 4790K from that german website too, HWV. Just hope it doesnt take too long to get here.


damm ..i want to buy too,but after i will have x2 4770k laying around,and these italian .#$%^.....if they want to buy something they try to get it at lowest price by ruining your thread.
did you order ?


----------



## $ilent

I ordered.


----------



## EinZerstorer

why two chips ? they're all going to hit 4.8 if " golden " ...................................................................................................................................................

you could have one 3930k / 4930k and be DONE with it for the next 2 years + at this point.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> Alxx news from german side ? i'm tempted to buy one from there,but can't sell my other 4770k...dammm


Today nothing really new. One guy posted this:



4.6 Ghz with Prime 27.9 30 min. test does boot 5.0 with 1.35.

So far there were 8x 4790K from Hardwareversand and only one was a dud (4.5 ca 1.3+) the rest were very good. Tomorrow we will hear more i think, new CPU's will probably arrive then. I expect mine from Hardwareversand on Tuesday.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaux*
> 
> You sure it's an 4790k ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because that's an even earlier model than all the ES i've seen


Ya, I'm not ******ed lol. Its a 4790K.

So what's the explanation then? I guess it's a harvested 4770K? 4.6-4.7 on air at 1.25-1.3V was considered a pretty good 4770K, no?


----------



## Darius510

Here's the CPU-Z:



Right now I've got it stable running 3 cores at 4.7, or all 4 cores at 4.6. I'm fairly sure I don't need 1.3V to run at 4.6, but I might need it at 4.7. And maybe I could hit 4.8 at 1.35 on only one or two cores. Is there any way to apply variable voltage based on how far it's turboing/number of active cores?

I'm an old school OCer, all this turbo boost with a zillion voltage settings is super confusing to me. There was like one or two voltage settings max back then lol.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Today nothing really new. One guy posted this:
> 
> 
> 4.6 Ghz with Prime 27.9 30 min. test does boot 5.0 with 1.35.
> So far there were 8x 4790K from Hardwareversand and only one was a dud (4.5 ca 1.3+) the rest were very good. Tomorrow we will hear more i think, new CPU's will probably arrive then. I expect mine from Hardwareversand on Tuesday.


Quote:


> test does boot 5.0 with 1.35.


5 ghz @ 1.35v only boot but not stable ? now i'm at [email protected] so it's a big difference. probably to make it stable needs 1.4/1.45.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Here's the CPU-Z:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I've got it stable running 3 cores at 4.7, or all 4 cores at 4.6. I'm fairly sure I don't need 1.3V to run at 4.6, but I might need it at 4.7. And maybe I could hit 4.8 at 1.35 on only one or two cores. Is there any way to apply variable voltage based on how far it's turboing/number of active cores?
> 
> I'm an old school OCer, all this turbo boost with a zillion voltage settings is super confusing to me. There was like one or two voltage settings max back then lol.


You can use offset voltage, it might be called adaptive voltage now. That just changes it from an idle amount to a large amount under full load, but I dont think its possible to do what your asking. You could just set less multi on the other cores.

Also 4.6ghz with 1.16v to 5ghz booting at 1.35v, whats up with that? Do these chips scale worse than 3770k? Mine does 4.7ghz stable at 1.27v, 5ghz takes just over 1.4v, but 5ghz booting at 1.35v probably means it will need upwards of 1.5v for prime stable is what im guessing.


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> Also 4.6ghz with 1.16v to 5ghz booting at 1.35v, whats up with that? Do these chips scale worse than 3770k? Mine does 4.7ghz stable at 1.27v, 5ghz takes just over 1.4v, but 5ghz booting at 1.35v probably means it will need upwards of 1.5v for prime stable is what im guessing.


As far as i know haswell scaling is worse than ivy. This guy did not run 5.0 with optimized settings, there is a good chance it will boot 5.0 with even less vcore. Because he stated for his OC he only adjusted vcore + xmp when overclocking (new to Haswell). I think if he needs 1.35 to boot it is probably stable around 1.41-42. I had 6 Haswell and in the upper regions /4.5 Ghz needed boot +0.05-0.07 to become fully stable.


----------



## MiePx4

Hey guys,

im follwing this thread now since a while and just want to share my results.
btw my batch nummber is L418C133. I bought it from germany (hardwareversand)



Im using prime blend right now.
But I dont like the temperatures. They jump between 60° and 100° C (Average around 75°C~) and Im using a Kraken x60 AIO.
First I tought I messed up with the thermal compound, but after a second try, nothing really changed. (still, core #3 is mostly 10°C cooler than the others)

I tried to decrease my Vcore (I thing its the right term, eh?) to about 1.2V But everything lower 1.220V crashes (WHEA_uncorrectable_error)
But its also my first overclock ever, so I probably missed or did something wrong.

I tried to render a 4K Video and temps didnt really go over 70°C and that is the "hardest" thing I could do with my PC.
So, should I keep my settings?
My overall CPU Voltage is 1.760V. They guide says Vcore + 0,5, so I think its the right setting.

My ring core is at stock with 4 GHz andf 1.14V.


----------



## fateswarm

Up to 1.3v seems safe for that kind of cooler. VIN can be between 0.4 and 0.6 above it at least but above it there is risk. The thing probably needs a delid on medium end or worse cooling.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> You can use offset voltage, it might be called adaptive voltage now. That just changes it from an idle amount to a large amount under full load, but I dont think its possible to do what your asking. You could just set less multi on the other cores.
> 
> Also 4.6ghz with 1.16v to 5ghz booting at 1.35v, whats up with that? Do these chips scale worse than 3770k? Mine does 4.7ghz stable at 1.27v, 5ghz takes just over 1.4v, but 5ghz booting at 1.35v probably means it will need upwards of 1.5v for prime stable is what im guessing.


I have options for both adaptive and offset, and can use them both at the same time. From what I gather, the way it works is the offset is applied at all times to the stock voltage, but the adaptive is applied only when in turbo. But when you're OCing you're in turbo 100% of the time.....so isn't it then a distinction without a difference?

Anyway, I got a single core stress testing at 4.8/1.4....since it's only one core the temps are still in the 70s. I set it to drop to 4.7ghz with 2/3 cores active....but it stays at 1.4V, and I'm sure it'd overheat.

So far I can get 4.6 on 4 cores at~ 1.275, 4.7 on 2/3 cores at 1.3....but I'm still hoping I can get 4.8 out of a single core with enough voltage. It'll just be for funsies if there's really no way to set voltage based on clock speed.


----------



## MiePx4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Up to 1.3v seems safe for that kind of cooler.


But with higher voltage comes higher temperatures, or?
I tried do dodge the Vcore as much as I can to get better temps. The current ones act like my old with a FX-8120 on air.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiePx4*
> 
> But with higher voltage comes higher temperatures, or?
> I tried do dodge the Vcore as much as I can to get better temps. The current ones act like my old with a FX-8120 on air.


I suspect we may have to delid.. But risky. I still research it.


----------



## MiePx4

meh, looks like it.
The only reason to wait for DC was because i thought I dont have to delid.
That was before they announced the actual specs, so atleast I got 4,5GHz. But I hoped for 5. :/


----------



## stubass

So far 3 major retailers here have told my wife that they may not bother stocking the G3258 at all... I think the people she spoke to really don't know yet. But alais i will go to the major IT market's here which is like a 6 Story Mall full of 100's of IT shops.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> I will go to the major IT market's here which is like a 6 Story Mall full of 100's of IT shops.


Sounds awesome!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I will go to the major IT market's here which is like a 6 Story Mall full of 100's of IT shops.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds awesome!
Click to expand...

It is, can spend a day there checking out all the goodies.







Can even walk around drinkin beer if you want lol


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> It is, can spend a day there checking out all the goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can even walk around drinkin beer if you want lol


I hope Thailand is as good as it looks:


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> It is, can spend a day there checking out all the goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can even walk around drinkin beer if you want lol
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Thailand is as good as it looks:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Oh it is a great place to live and some very nice areas as some are shown in that video







.. They obviously wont show the majority of the country that is poor and slummy looking once you get off the tourist track or even leave the resorts. As poor as the morjority of people are here, there is very little poverty as you can et a good meal for like 66 cents.


----------



## cephelix

How are the prices of electronics there compared to the rest of the world? Cos here in singapore we sometimes feel like we get screwed over in terms of prices and service by the distributors..eg, the price of ssd, made in singapore and bought frm amazon is still cheaper thn buying it locally.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> How are the prices of electronics there compared to the rest of the world? Cos here in singapore we sometimes feel like we get screwed over in terms of prices and service by the distributors..eg, the price of ssd, made in singapore and bought frm amazon is still cheaper thn buying it locally.


It is like that up here in Thailand too but say with CPU's the shippin from amazon and import tax makes up the difference and works out better to buy locally for me... SSD's tho are cheaper to buy from the US than here even with shipping and tax.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> How are the prices of electronics there compared to the rest of the world? Cos here in singapore we sometimes feel like we get screwed over in terms of prices and service by the distributors..eg, the price of ssd, made in singapore and bought frm amazon is still cheaper thn buying it locally.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> It is like that up here in Thailand too but say with CPU's the shippin from amazon and import tax makes up the difference and works out better to buy locally for me... SSD's tho are cheaper to buy from the US than here even with shipping and tax.


It's a bit off topic, but that reminded me of what we pay here for cars. The manufacturers export our cars to Australia, and then those people still pay less for thos cars than we do even though it's manufactured here.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Seems no one has any further info on overclocking on the 4690K. really wanna know what batches are best and what people are getting out of them!


http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/cpu/71265-intel-core-i5-4690k-devils-canyon-22nm-haswell/


----------



## The Source

Got a 4770K to hold me over until DC drops but this seems to be a decent clocker so I might just pass on DC altogether. I've got 4.8GHz stable so if I can hit 4.9 there's probably going to be no point. Guess we'll see what the local wildlife has to say once DC is set free.


----------



## [CyGnus]

The Source you know that a DC is just a 4670k/4770K with more OC right? There is no new tech in it at all... Just upgraded tim...


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> Got a 4770K to hold me over until DC drops but this seems to be a decent clocker so I might just pass on DC altogether. I've got 4.8GHz stable so if I can hit 4.9 there's probably going to be no point. Guess we'll see what the local wildlife has to say once DC is set free.


Only golden 4790Ks will do 4.9+ stable with reasonable cooling and voltage I bet. Think you'll probably be sticking with that 4770K.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> Got a 4770K to hold me over until DC drops but this seems to be a decent clocker so I might just pass on DC altogether. I've got 4.8GHz stable so if I can hit 4.9 there's probably going to be no point. Guess we'll see what the local wildlife has to say once DC is set free.


is it delidded?? Even at 4.8, that's gd.wouldnt need to go DC at all.but thts just me


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> is it delidded?? Even at 4.8, that's gd.wouldnt need to go DC at all.but thts just me


It's not and won't be. No point in risking it. I have a good enough water loop to not need to bother. I'd hit an uncomfortable voltage wall before temps get too high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> The Source you know that a DC is just a 4670k/4770K with more OC right? There is no new tech in it at all... Just upgraded tim...


I'm aware. The last 4770K I had didn't clock very well so I was looking to DC for my new build becasue why not? I got itchy and couldn't hold off any longer and picked up this used CPU until prices and availability up here in Canada became normalized for DC. Lots of talk and speculation regarding binning and all that, so we'll see how well they OC while in the hands of the average user. I'm not expecting more than ES reviews have already shown us, but you never know. I'd like to see results using a larger sample size.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> The Source you know that a DC is just a 4670k/4770K with more OC right? There is no new tech in it at all... Just upgraded tim...


If you delid you can clearly see 20 more resistors next to the die. Also underneath the die the arrangement of capacitors or whatnot is different.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> Got a 4770K to hold me over until DC drops but this seems to be a decent clocker so I might just pass on DC altogether. I've got 4.8GHz stable so if I can hit 4.9 there's probably going to be no point. Guess we'll see what the local wildlife has to say once DC is set free.


I guess that whoever had that chip before you didn't realize that they had a very good chip, bad for them, good for you. I never get blessed like that...with that chip, who needs DC?


----------



## zorc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> Got a 4770K to hold me over until DC drops but this seems to be a decent clocker so I might just pass on DC altogether. I've got 4.8GHz stable so if I can hit 4.9 there's probably going to be no point. Guess we'll see what the local wildlife has to say once DC is set free.


4.8 with what vcore and how are the temperatures ? any screenshots ?


----------



## fateswarm

At this moment DC appears to be a chip that on average does 4.7GHz stable overclocks give or take 100MHz depending on the technology of cooling. i.e. Any 4770K on 4.6GHz or above is practically identical.


----------



## zorc

yes, and before average oc with 4770K was 4.3-4.4 ghz


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> The Source you know that a DC is just a 4670k/4770K with more OC right? There is no new tech in it at all... Just upgraded tim...


I've seen this repeated over and over and it's simply not true. Also look at the delidded pic Stasio posted for a topside view.


----------



## zorc

There are also more capacitors next to the die


----------



## fateswarm

Aren't those resistors. Who cares. They are 20 more.









And nobody knows what they do exactly









Maybe filtering power input I heard


----------



## CapZ

So, I just cancelled my order for the 4790k at alternate.de (who have no idea when exactly they will receive some) and placed a new one at caseking.de, where it is listed as in stock. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Alxx

My 4790K incoming. Hopefully a stud and not a dud









Another 4790K L418C134 from Hwluxx forum:



*This one is from "atelco" picked up in shop.*

My 4790K is on the way


----------



## [CyGnus]

mandrix i know that the layout is different it has improved voltage regulation and more clock speed but a 4770k and a 4790k both at 4GHz have the exact same performance. They are not like Ivy vs Haswell that haswell has 10% improvement at the same clocks....


----------



## BrainSplatter

A 4790K is a bugfixed (thermal interface) 4770K.


----------



## naved777

is this the first time Intel releasing a chip without any IPC improvement ?


----------



## carlhil2

DC is Haswell in new clothes...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> is this the first time Intel releasing a chip without any IPC improvement ?


Yes, "Refreshes", what this basically is..


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> My 4790K incoming. Hopefully a stud and not a dud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another 4790K L418C134 from Hwluux forum:


same shop ? i think i will buy one.yours comes tomorrow right?
but first i have to put liquid ultra and then glue my 2 4770k's so i can sell them,cuz italians get scared when they see a cpu without ihs.
any guide how to glue ihs?i don't want to leave some space between ihs and die.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> My 4790K incoming. Hopefully a stud and not a dud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another 4790K L418C134 from Hwluux forum:


I take it this is from hardwaveversand? I hope mine is as good as this.

edit:

*4690K is IN STOCK NOW!*

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-540-IN


----------



## fateswarm

Interesting we haven't seen an i5's backside or if it has more resistors at the side of the die yet. It probably does. But given it didn't get the same frequency bump it'd be interesting to see.


----------



## carlhil2

I needs to be calling MC today, might get lucky...


----------



## rpjkw11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I needs to be calling MC today, might get lucky...


I don't have a MC within 400 miles, but I'm really interested in what they tell you. I've chewed my fingernails down to nubs waiting for TD to get them in. If I were a contortionist, I wouldn't have any toenails, either.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> mandrix i know that the layout is different it has improved voltage regulation and more clock speed but a 4770k and a 4790k both at 4GHz have the exact same performance. They are not like Ivy vs Haswell that haswell has 10% improvement at the same clocks....


Can't disagree with that.
I'm just hoping that as more data comes in that there is less variability in DC than with 4770K.


----------



## fateswarm

I think I saw a consistency of ~4.7Ghz give or take 100MHz across attemps. Though it surprised me and it might be unreliable. The most experienced overclockers though seem to usually squeeze 100MHz more, if they don't use extreme means though.


----------



## mandrix

I'm not going to get in a hurry until I start seeing batch numbers from the US. Glad I got a functioning system so I don't have to rush....but I sold most of my backup system so all I have left is the Z87 board.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I'm not going to get in a hurry until I start seeing batch numbers from the US. Glad I got a functioning system so I don't have to rush....but I sold most of my backup system so all I have left is the Z87 board.


What's the big deal with the batch number anyway?


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I think I saw a consistency of ~4.7Ghz give or take 100MHz across attemps. Though it surprised me and it might be unreliable. The most experienced overclockers though seem to usually squeeze 100MHz more, if they don't use extreme means though.


What's funny is that 4.7 would have felt like a great OC with a 4770K. But since the 4790K is stock at 4.4...4.7 feels like a failure.


----------



## fateswarm

Does anyone know what is the document (of Intel) that describes a +0.4 to +0.6v deviation from vcore on vin? I was searching like craaayze yesterday to find it.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> What's funny is that 4.7 would have felt like a great OC with a 4770K. But since the 4790K is stock at 4.4...4.7 feels like a failure.


Yeah, but I hate to point this out... but oh well...

4770K AVG OC = + 300 MHz from 3.9 to 4.2
4790K ES AVG OC = + 300 MHz from 4.4 to 4.7.

Since it's the same silicon, so that's all anyone should have expected. It's just that now, those chips that used to hit 4.7 on old PCB and IHS, might do 5 GHz.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Yeah, but I hate to point this out... but oh well...
> 
> 4770K AVG OC = + 300 MHz from 3.9 to 4.2
> 4790K ES AVG OC = + 300 MHz from 4.4 to 4.7.
> 
> Since it's the same silicon, so that's all anyone should have expected. It's just that now, those chips that used to hit 4.7 on old PCB and IHS, might do 5 GHz.


Some seem convinced that DC is a Tock.....or, why else is there this "failure" talk?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> What's the big deal with the batch number anyway?


Well I know that virtually all of the UK batch numbers we have seen so far are from august 2013, and most not clocking too great, which feels a little cheeky to me considering these are 'new chips'. I didn't realise 10 month old CPUs were considered new.

Some of the German 2013 chips have been clocking good though, so it's not consistent.


----------



## KnownDragon

My mobo is arriving today! Going to start breaking down my old build and get some wire management done!


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Well I know that virtually all of the UK batch numbers we have seen so far are from august 2013, and most not clocking too great, which feels a little cheeky to me considering these are 'new chips'. I didn't realise 10 month old CPUs were considered new.
> 
> Some of the German 2013 chips have been clocking good though, so it's not consistent.


I have the oldest ES posted so far, and I get 4.7 GHz @ 1.25V. I place no weight into batch numbers.

These chips MUST be at least 6 months old, since that's how long it takes to VALIDATE a design. Chips were being produced before that, for internal testing. I don't see anything unexpected with batch codes, honestly.

Remember reports of 4770K ES can take higher voltage and don't clock the same?


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Yeah, but I hate to point this out... but oh well...
> 4770K AVG OC = + 300 MHz from 3.9 to 4.2
> 4790K ES AVG OC = + 300 MHz from 4.4 to 4.7.


Where do u get 4.2Ghz as the average OC from? If I look at the stats from this site it's more like 4.4 to 4.5. And if those CPUs were all delidded then they would perform essentially as good(or bad) as 4790Ks, I think.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Well I know that virtually all of the UK batch numbers we have seen so far are from august 2013, and most not clocking too great, which feels a little cheeky to me considering these are 'new chips'. I didn't realise 10 month old CPUs were considered new.
> 
> Some of the German 2013 chips have been clocking good though, so it's not consistent.


Processor has been scanned at a UPS depot less than 20 miles ..

not long now.. hopefully tomorrow


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> Where do u get 4.2Ghz as the average OC from? If I look at the stats from this site it's more like 4.4 to 4.5. And if those CPUs were all delidded then they would perform essentially as good(or bad) as 4790Ks, I think.


I'm talking low-end avg. Is anyone stuck at less than 4.2?

That''s basically what I expected myself, but time has shown even my expectations are a bit lofty. Mind you, my ES is good. I ordered my chips from 4 different retailers, three of which always get different batches of CPUs, so I hope to see a nice mix of chips soon.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Does anyone know what is the document (of Intel) that describes a +0.4 to +0.6v deviation from vcore on vin? I was searching like craaayze yesterday to find it.


It is not an Intel recommendation, but a recommendation by Asus in their overclocking guide on their ROG forums. You won;t find it in any Intel documents.


----------



## Tweakin

Since this is not a tick or tock, just a refresh...$300 for an additional 200~400 Mhz is crazy unless you have a real dog that can only do 4Ghz.

I've cancelled my order...


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Processor has been scanned at a UPS depot less than 20 miles ..
> 
> not long now.. hopefully tomorrow


Good stuff I've got my tracking number too!


----------



## Peen

I wonder how many are actually stable at 4.4-5ghz. Sure they might be "game stable" but that's about it. I tried 2 4770k's and they were both pretty bad. Mine was 4.2ghz w/ 1.275v to get P95 Blend stable. The other was very similar, think it took 1.25v. Both under custom water loop.

edit: talking about 4770K's


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I wonder how many are actually stable at 4.4-5ghz. Sure they might be "game stable" but that's about it. I tried 2 4770k's and they were both pretty bad. Mine was 4.2ghz w/ 1.275v to get P95 Blend stable. The other was very similar, think it took 1.25v. Both under custom water loop.


I agree. I need 1.23 to be stable @ 4.2Ghz . Anything after that all the way up to 4.6Ghz is not stable with any voltage.

I hit a brick wall @ 4.3Ghz for stability...and that requires 1.35 which is out of my comfort zone. Thermals have never been an issue.

I was really hoping DC would be a great batch of chips...


----------



## DANZAS4321

Still set on one of these chips but weird question i just had. seeing as overclcoking somewhat diminished in the die shrink from 32nm to 22nm on intels side and 32 to 28nm on the amd apu side do you think broadwell would overclcok well at all? or get stuck at low frequency with a high IPC?


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Still set on one of these chips but weird question i just had. seeing as overclcoking somewhat diminished in the die shrink from 32nm to 22nm on intels side and 32 to 28nm on the amd apu side do you think broadwell would overclcok well at all? or get stuck at low frequency with a high IPC?


Funny you should say that...I was thinking about this the other day. I also haven't had a good OC since my 9650.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> It is not an Intel recommendation, but a recommendation by Asus in their overclocking guide on their ROG forums. You won;t find it in any Intel documents.


I had found that immediately. It says it's from the Vccin specification. That's what I wonder what it is.

It might be in the VR12.5 spec which is classified though.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweakin*
> 
> Funny you should say that...I was thinking about this the other day. I also haven't had a good OC since my 9650.


My athlon i have atm does 4.5Ghz 1.5v 4hr prime blend stable now.Could probably go higher on a better board. Initially i could do 6 hours but it BSOD one day and since it never passes 4 D: Still game stable and bench stable though







I think it could be my board as its crap anyway







Still, this new i5 should destroy this athlon in everything


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Still set on one of these chips but weird question i just had. seeing as overclcoking somewhat diminished in the die shrink from 32nm to 22nm on intels side and 32 to 28nm on the amd apu side do you think broadwell would overclcok well at all? or get stuck at low frequency with a high IPC?


Deviation of voltage from factory defaults is harder as the transistor shrinks. This is a fundamental property of the technology. I could find you an NVIDIA video explaining it, with the aid of Intel data.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Deviation of voltage from factory defaults is harder as the transistor shrinks. This is a fundamental property of the technology. I could find you an NVIDIA video explaining it, with the aid of Intel data.


If you could find it i would be grateful. Would be worth the watch


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> If you could find it i would be grateful. Would be worth the watch


From minute 21:33 is the exact thing about voltage 



 The whole video is interesting. The accent is hard to follow.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> From minute 21:33 is the exact thing about voltage
> 
> 
> 
> The whole video is interesting. The accent is hard to follow.


thanks


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweakin*
> 
> I agree. I need 1.23 to be stable @ 4.2Ghz . Anything after that all the way up to 4.6Ghz is not stable with any voltage.
> 
> I hit a brick wall @ 4.3Ghz for stability...and that requires 1.35 which is out of my comfort zone. Thermals have never been an issue.
> 
> I was really hoping DC would be a great batch of chips...


there will not be lots of chips doing 5ghz under torture.i hope lots of 5ghz stable for gaming, but as i see it, if will be 4.8/4.9 ghz at decent voltage stable under torture it will be a great result.


----------



## Asus11

as long as the CPU is stable in everything I do.. its stable..

gaming, multitasking, encoding/rendering

browsing


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> same
> 
> where you ordered from?


ocuk


----------



## Peen

Stable until that one day a month or two later when you're working on something important, ambient temp is a bit higher and it crashes. Then you will wish you stress test it for at least a couple hours.









A month ago I was "game stable" at 4.5ghz, multitasking etc for about 100 hours of gameplay total. Fired up Sys Architect did a bunch of work and clock watchdog bsod after about an hour of work. Forgot to put my test clocks back down to prime stable!


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Stable until that one day a month or two later when you're working on something important, ambient temp is a bit higher and it crashes. Then you will wish you stress test it for at least a couple hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A month ago I was "game stable" at 4.5ghz, multitasking etc for about 100 hours of gameplay total. Fired up Sys Architect did a bunch of work and clock watchdog bsod after about an hour of work. Forgot to put my test clocks back down to prime stable!


If you're doing important work, you shouldn't be overclocking at all and backing up frequently. Being OCN's standard of stable doesn't mean you are not going to experience issues at some point either. BSOD's can happen for a lot of reasons. Testing for more than an hour on a gaming centric PC is a waste of time as far as I am concerned. This is beaten to death topic.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> From minute 21:33 is the exact thing about voltage
> 
> 
> 
> The whole video is interesting. The accent is hard to follow.


Good informative video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Phuuz

Getting my 4790K tomorrow, decided to insta-buy an Z97 XPOWER for my GTX 780 Lightning's, can't torture myself another 4 weeks of not having an main rig lol. Any reason to replace Corsair's H105's included TIM with Gelid-GC Extreme?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Does anyone know what is the document (of Intel) that describes a +0.4 to +0.6v deviation from vcore on vin? I was searching like craaayze yesterday to find it.


not from intel but they say that in here...
http://rog.asus.com/242142013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/2/


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> If you're doing important work, you shouldn't be overclocking at all and backing up frequently. Being OCN's standard of stable doesn't mean you are not going to experience issues at some point either. BSOD's can happen for a lot of reasons. Testing for more than an hour on a gaming centric PC is a waste of time as far as I am concerned. This is beaten to death topic.


I used to be that guy too when I did phase change cooling, chiller, volt mods and benching etc. But even the chance of crashing while gaming is no fun. Just trying to save people the frustration of a crash that could happen when even playing a game and your ambient temp is a little high. I see a lot of guys in here who seem to be new to OC'ing. The difference between 4.5ghz and 4.7ghz is nill when gaming.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> The difference between 4.5ghz and 4.7ghz is nill when gaming


ur wrong.in bf4 i run faster and kill faster.and same for other fps, a bit old that ovc has a big impact on game.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> ur wrong.in bf4 i run faster and kill faster.and same for other fps, a bit old that ovc has a big impact on game.


Sure hope this post is a joke.

Translation;

"You're wrong. In Battlefield 4, I run faster, killer faster even for some other FPS games."

No idea what you meant after that.

But yeah, that 4% with perfect CPU scaling sure is a lot!


----------



## CapZ

It's on its way.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Sure hope this post is a joke.
> 
> Translation;
> 
> "You're wrong. In Battlefield 4, I run faster, killer faster even for some other FPS games."
> 
> No idea what you meant after that.
> 
> But yeah, that 4% with perfect CPU scaling sure is a lot!


think what you want.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> not from intel but they say that in here...
> http://rog.asus.com/242142013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/2/


Yeah, it's where they got it form that I'm interested in. It might be in the VR12.5 specification though. And that's a confidential document.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I used to be that guy too when I did phase change cooling, chiller, volt mods and benching etc. But even the chance of crashing while gaming is no fun. Just trying to save people the frustration of a crash that could happen when even playing a game and your ambient temp is a little high. I see a lot of guys in here who seem to be new to OC'ing. The difference between 4.5ghz and 4.7ghz is nill when gaming.


I don't have any issues with those wanting to test for 2-3 hours but there are a large number of people that make it into some kind of contest. 24 hours. 36 hours etc. And a stable OC can still become unstable if ambients rise too much. Anyone whos played BF4 can tell you that it'll crash regardless of what you do. Seems to be an increasing trend in the industry, releasing unstable/buggy games.


----------



## Peen

And that is why you run a stress test. If it's stable it won't crash even if ambient test rises. If you're stress testing for a large period of time HOPEFULLY the ambient has gone up and down a few times. BF4 is crashing because exactly what you said, it's a buggy game. That's a software failure, not a hardware failure.









And yes, they have been releasing buggy games. They certainly don't make games for PC's like they used to.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> And that is why you run a stress test. If it's stable it won't crash even if ambient test rises. If you're stress testing for a large period of time HOPEFULLY the ambient has gone up and down a few times. BF4 is crashing because exactly what you said, it's a buggy game. That's a software failure, not a hardware failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, they have been releasing buggy games. They certainly don't make games for PC's like they used to.


yeah...that ubisoft ;o


----------



## $ilent

Anybody got any more news on the 4790K overclocking results from hardwareLUXX forum?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> And a stable OC can still become unstable if ambients rise too much.


exactly.before ambient temps were around 20ºC i did [email protected] max temps under 60ºC .here in italy there is no spring/autumn,here is winter/summer.so i started to get bsods more frequently.now max [email protected] with temps under 70ºC .more than 4.5ghz=freeze.
Quote:


> Seems to be an increasing trend in the industry, releasing unstable/buggy games.


it's not increasing,it's in full swing.bf4 still buggy,they release a patch that fixes around 50% of the bugs, just to shut up players mouths and release a new game that it's based on same game and same bugs







in bf4 if u press space to jump very fast few times you super jump


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Anybody got any more news on the 4790K overclocking results from hardwareLUXX forum?


Alexx should receive it tomorrow.ur when arrives ?


----------



## $ilent

im not sure how long shipping takes, it has been dispatched by HWV today and im hoping will be in the hands of UPS tonight, so I dont know how long UPS take to delivery from germany to UK?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> im not sure how long shipping takes, it has been dispatched by HWV today and im hoping will be in the hands of UPS tonight, so I dont know how long UPS take to delivery from germany to UK?


1 day i hope.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> 1 day i hope.


Did you order from there too?


----------



## blackhat840

I sure hope the 4790k will fix the issues I've had obtaining the full speed out of my memory. For some reason I can't seem to get 2400 mhz using the 4770k because it clocks at 3.5ghz and to obtain it I have to overclock, well when I try to overclock my 4770k it just croaks. Anyone else know if this should help me? My ram information is below.

Kingston HyperX Beast 32 GB Kit (4x8 GB) 2400MHz DDR3 PC3-19200 Non-ECC CL11 DIMM XMP Desktop Memory KHX24C11T3K4/32X


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Did you order from there too?


nope.today only thing i bought is automotive silicon (rose color lol







) -70°C/+300C to glue the chips and i need liquid ultra to do the job but here in italy i can't find,i need to buy from uk.cuz italians are scared when seeing cpu without ihs and they don't buy them=no 4790k for me.once i sell these two i'll get 2x 4790k.one from same shop and one who knows.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhat840*
> 
> I sure hope the 4790k will fix the issues I've had obtaining the full speed out of my memory. For some reason I can't seem to get 2400 mhz using the 4770k because it clocks at 3.5ghz and to obtain it I have to overclock, well when I try to overclock my 4770k it just croaks. Anyone else know if this should help me? My ram information is below.
> 
> Kingston HyperX Beast 32 GB Kit (4x8 GB) 2400MHz DDR3 PC3-19200 Non-ECC CL11 DIMM XMP Desktop Memory KHX24C11T3K4/32X


What board? I have the same ram, and can do 2600mhz with reduced timings and 1T with my 4770K overclocked. Can you tell me what your board is trying to set for timings at 2400mhz, and RAM voltage?


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhat840*
> 
> I sure hope the 4790k will fix the issues I've had obtaining the full speed out of my memory. For some reason I can't seem to get 2400 mhz using the 4770k because it clocks at 3.5ghz and to obtain it I have to overclock, well when I try to overclock my 4770k it just croaks. Anyone else know if this should help me? My ram information is below.
> 
> Kingston HyperX Beast 32 GB Kit (4x8 GB) 2400MHz DDR3 PC3-19200 Non-ECC CL11 DIMM XMP Desktop Memory KHX24C11T3K4/32X


Not sure. It could just be a really poor IMC on the CPU combined with 4 full dimms of memory. DId you try taking out 2 sticks and try again? Might need voltage adjustment based on 4 dimms as well.

On my last build I had no issues running 8GB 2400MHz ram with the 4770K @ 4.6Ghz and so far with this build I'm not having any issues either running the same amount and speed of ram, although a different brand.


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

its on its way should be tomorrow . We keep talking about the best batch etc put my question is what will be the best motherboard the z87 or the z97 ?


----------



## blackhat840

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> What board? I have the same ram, and can do 2600mhz with reduced timings and 1T with my 4770K overclocked. Can you tell me what your board is trying to set for timings at 2400mhz, and RAM voltage?


I have the new Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK and I can get the timings once I get home.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> Not sure. It could just be a really poor IMC on the CPU combined with 4 full dimms of memory. DId you try taking out 2 sticks and try again? Might need voltage adjustment based on 4 dimms as well.
> 
> On my last build I had no issues running 8GB 2400MHz ram with the 4770K @ 4.6Ghz and so far with this build I'm not having any issues either running the same amount and speed of ram, although a different brand.


The issue is I'm not overclocking at the moment. The BIOS on these boards are quite different compared to my EVGA boards.


----------



## ryouiki

Well for the US folks, newegg just pushed the 4790K by another day (06/26), and the G3258 until July (07/01). Looks like the already long wait keeps getting extended







Hopefully they don't push too much farther out, or some of my parts will be beyond the return window... so if they aren't working i'll have to RMA.


----------



## $ilent

OCUK has said Intel has delayed the G3258 by 7-14 days.


----------



## Peen

TigerDirect: "Carrier Pickup - Your item(s) have been processed and delivered to the carrier for pickup. Please note: no changes or cancellations can be made at this point."


----------



## setter

Ran p95 on mine at stock, 1.216v at idle, 1.264 at load. Temps shot straight into the low 90's. Worse than my 4770k. high 70's on it at stock, 90's at 4.5ghz on 1.271 vcore. Since lowered vcore in bios too 1.200, boots into windows at 4.5ghz and so far passed a run of cinebench R15 and a run of intel XTU. Once again it seems that p95 etc is a no go on theese chips.


----------



## BoredErica

Lol, pre-overclocked Haswell.







Higher voltages and temps and frequencies.


----------



## lilchronic

newegg moved there date to the 26th


----------



## umaxtu

I've never pre-ordered a CPU before. Is this sort of constant change of release date normal?


----------



## Cozmo85

Tigerdirect shows in stock.


----------



## Peen

I just talked to Tigerdirect, and they said it will ship tomorrow. Plus avoided the CA tax, glad I went TD this time!


----------



## umaxtu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I just talked to Tigerdirect, and they said it will ship tomorrow. Plus avoided the CA tax, glad I went TD this time!


When did you preorder? Do you think that its worth me cancelling my Amazon order and ordering from TD?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I just talked to Tigerdirect, and they said it will ship tomorrow. Plus avoided the CA tax, glad I went TD this time!


yeah they want to charge me 25$ in taxes [Florida]


----------



## Peen

I preordered on the 18th. I would if I were you especially if you're in CA. Tax is like an extra $30. I'm more excited about the XXXXXL T-shirt that will come with it









edit: My order is shipped











Too bad I did the cheapest shipping though...


----------



## Dominican

Newegg has now push back by 1 day

Release Date: 06/26/2014


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I preordered on the 18th. I would if I were you especially if you're in CA. Tax is like an extra $30. I'm more excited about the XXXXXL T-shirt that will come with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: My order is shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I did the cheapest shipping though...


I just cancelled my newegg preorder and bought from TD, with second day shipping. Should be here wednesday.


----------



## Cozmo85

Reordered overnight for TD. Price after bank of america 10% back will be $319 shipped. Nice.


----------



## Peen

Time to cancel your Newegg/Amazon orders and go Tigerdirect!


----------



## Tweakin

Just out of curiosity, is anyone picking up the i5-4690 ?


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweakin*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, is anyone picking up the i5-4690 ?


I will be getting a 4690K in the coming weeks. Need a little more cash now as i had to pay to get my phone screen fixed D;


----------



## therfman

That's funny









I ordered both a 4790k and a G3258 from TigerDirect Canada on the 14th of June, both included a T-Shirt. They shipped the T-Shirts immediately (from the U.S., no less!). The 4790k is now being processed for shipping, and the G3258 is not shipping yet. I'm glad I'm not the one paying to clear three separate shipments across the border for one order.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therfman*
> 
> That's funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered both a 4790k and a G3258 from TigerDirect Canada on the 14th of June, both included a T-Shirt. They shipped the T-Shirts immediately (from the U.S., no less!). The 4790k is now being processed for shipping, and the G3258 is not shipping yet. I'm glad I'm not the one paying to clear three separate shipments across the border for one order.


They must have figured you're very much in the need for new T-shirts!


----------



## fateswarm

lol... the "ninja availabilities", my preorder still says "thursday or earlier" but I see today offers of immediate availability with 10 euros cheaper. It's not the money so much but the principle, and I'm still waiting for a few extra components but I've already asked for a price-matching and I'm seeing it very likely I'm cancelling/reordering tomorrow (before it's "next-week").


----------



## $ilent

UPS tracking info:



Booyah.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> lol... the "ninja availabilities", my preorder still says "thursday or earlier" but I see today offers of immediate availability with 10 euros cheaper. It's not the money so much but the principle, and I'm still waiting for a few extra components but I've already asked for a price-matching and I'm seeing it very likely I'm cancelling/reordering tomorrow (before it's "next-week").


Screw it. I cancelled and reordered before waiting confirmation. YOLO.


----------



## carlhil2

My girl already took next Monday off to drive me to MC, if not, I would order from TD, damn.....







too late to have her cancel, she has turned that day into a date...


----------



## z06z33

Canceled my order from amazon and got one day shipping from tiger direct now lets see if it gets here tomorow.


----------



## Peen

I'm sure Amazon and Newegg hate me now for mentioning TD is shipping today


----------



## Cozmo85

My tigerdirect order just went to backordered.


----------



## umaxtu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> My tigerdirect order just went to backordered.


Same


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umaxtu*
> 
> Same


I called in, he said it was because of something with the order from a third party warehouse. He changed it to their warehouse and says it will still ship tonight.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> My girl already took next Monday off to drive me to MC, if not, I would order from TD, damn.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too late to have her cancel, she has turned that day into a date...


You charmer!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> You charmer!


Lol...I try...


----------



## fateswarm

"Baby, how do you fancy being overclocked?"


----------



## $ilent

"Fancy driving me to pick up some PC parts?"

"Oooh







"

haha


----------



## Wirerat

Wait..Wat.

A guy and girl going on a *date* to buy a computer possessor.

Seems legit.


----------



## z06z33

My TD order shows
Carrier Pickup - Your item(s) have been processed and delivered to the carrier for pickup. Please note: no changes or cancellations can be made at this point.
So I guess it'll get here tomorrow.
EDIT
It went back to in processing?


----------



## setter

Lol, true romantics here.? Managed to eek a 4.5ghz oc out of mine so far. Volts are low at 1.200 in bios and temps in the mid 60's with real bench or xtu. Prime however still hits the high 80's.


----------



## koekwau5

Update on HWLuxx.de:

Devils Canyon Hwluxx.de

CPU Speed Vcore (CPU-Z) Stress test used

i7-4790K (L418C134) 4.7Ghz (47x100) 1.219V Prime95 27.9 30 min blend http://baku.inf-d.de/ws12ba185/Bilder/3.JPG
i7-4790K (L336D106) 4.7Ghz (47x100) 1.212V Prime95 27.9 15 min blend http://abload.de/image.php?img=4790k_l336d1064700_12qosv8.jpg
i7-4790K 4.7Ghz (47x100) 1.360V Prime95 27.9 6 min blend http://cdn.overclock.net/0/09/09b6b9ce_4790k_prime_27.9_autoz9sgy.jpeg
i7-4790K (L418C134) 4.6Ghz (46x100) 1.180V Prime95 27.9 20 min blend http://i.imgur.com/E4IEeBR.jpg
i7-4790K (L418C133) 4.6Ghz (46x100) 1.163V Prime95 27.9 30 min blend http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2066319
i7-4790K (L418C133) 4.6Ghz (46x100) 1.173V Prime95 27.9 8 min blend http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2066269
i7-4790K 4.5Ghz (45x100) 1.128V Prime95 27.9 30 min blend http://abload.de/image.php?img=4790k_l336d1064500ghz3ek13.jpg
i7-4790K (L418C133) 4.4Ghz (44x100) 1.183V Prime95 27.9 5 min blend http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2066282

L418C133: marcusT
L336D107: SideWindeR
L418C134: SideWindeR (second unit)
L336D106: jowi69


----------



## umaxtu

I called TigerDirect and my rep said that they are in stock and they reprocess backorders every day at 6am


----------



## $ilent

Thanks for the update koek, good work


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Update on HWLuxx.de:
> 
> Devils Canyon Hwluxx.de
> 
> CPU Speed Vcore (CPU-Z) Stress test used
> 
> i7-4790K (L418C134) 4.7Ghz (47x100) 1.219V Prime95 27.9 30 min blend http://baku.inf-d.de/ws12ba185/Bilder/3.JPG
> i7-4790K (L336D106) 4.7Ghz (47x100) 1.212V Prime95 27.9 15 min blend http://abload.de/image.php?img=4790k_l336d1064700_12qosv8.jpg
> i7-4790K 4.7Ghz (47x100) 1.360V Prime95 27.9 6 min blend http://cdn.overclock.net/0/09/09b6b9ce_4790k_prime_27.9_autoz9sgy.jpeg
> i7-4790K (L418C134) 4.6Ghz (46x100) 1.180V Prime95 27.9 20 min blend http://i.imgur.com/E4IEeBR.jpg
> i7-4790K (L418C133) 4.6Ghz (46x100) 1.163V Prime95 27.9 30 min blend http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2066319
> i7-4790K (L418C133) 4.6Ghz (46x100) 1.173V Prime95 27.9 8 min blend http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2066269
> i7-4790K 4.5Ghz (45x100) 1.128V Prime95 27.9 30 min blend http://abload.de/image.php?img=4790k_l336d1064500ghz3ek13.jpg
> i7-4790K (L418C133) 4.4Ghz (44x100) 1.183V Prime95 27.9 5 min blend http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2066282
> 
> L418C133: marcusT
> L336D107: SideWindeR
> L418C134: SideWindeR (second unit)
> L336D106: jowi69


those numbers seem quite good....


----------



## superV

Quote:


> koekwau5


you will keep Asus Maximus VI Extreme or get a new z97?


----------



## thetinguy

Had to create an account to post this. Went to my local microcenter to pick up the t16000 joystick that was on sale. They told me they got the 4790k's in stock today and let me pick up my online order. My pick up date wasn't coming up until at least the 30th so I am happy!!! And they are almost $70 off.


----------



## cephelix

congrats! @thetinguy keep us posted on how your OC attempts go


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umaxtu*
> 
> I called TigerDirect and my rep said that they are in stock and they reprocess backorders every day at 6am


After being told multiple times it will ship today was now told it will ship tomorrow. Ohh well. They are crediting back my shipping atleast.


----------



## umaxtu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> After being told multiple times it will ship today was now told it will ship tomorrow. Ohh well. They are crediting back my shipping atleast.


I still might get mine tomorrow. I once ordered from TD at 4AM and received my order the same day. That was with the free shipping.


----------



## thetinguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> congrats! @thetinguy keep us posted on how your OC attempts go


Will do! I can't use it until tomorrow when I get my nh-d15 but I will let you guys know.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Wait..Wat.
> 
> A guy and girl going on a *date* to buy a computer possessor.
> 
> Seems legit.


She has this thing for the Swan Boats in Boston, so, she uses every excuse to partake in that activity whenever we go into town...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetinguy*
> 
> Had to create an account to post this. Went to my local microcenter to pick up the t16000 joystick that was on sale. They told me they got the 4790k's in stock today and let me pick up my online order. My pick up date wasn't coming up until at least the 30th so I am happy!!! And they are almost $70 off.


Where are you at?


----------



## cephelix

so it's 10 minutes at the comp store, and then a whole day date?...sitting there with chip in hand,not being able to play with it right away..torture....


----------



## opt33

Newegg changed their release date from 25th to 26th...was going to wait on newegg til saw that, just cancelled and ordered from TD. Thanks Peen and whoever else mentioned TD having them in stock.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> so it's 10 minutes at the comp store, and then a whole day date?...sitting there with chip in hand,not being able to play with it right away..torture....


human prime95


----------



## Typhoeus

Status: Shipped
Method: UPS 2ND DAY AIR (fastest available to me for some reason)

my order from TD says it has been shipped.


----------



## sfdxsm

Well this is a tease. All the new components for my build came today from Newegg but still have to wait for Amazon to ship my DC. Big upgrade for me, even without any OC.

New build is:

Phenom II x2 555 BE unlocked to quad core >> Devil's Canyon
MSI 870A-g54 >> Asus Z97 Pro
G.Skill 1333 mismatched @ 12gb >> G.Skill Ripjaws X 2133 @ 16gb
MSI TwinFrozr 560ti >> EVGA 780 3gb w/ ACX Cooler
Antec Earthwatts 550w >> Corsair HX650 I had laying around

Keeping my existing Cooler Master case, HDs, and Optical Drives for now. Probably will upgrade the case in the future once I'm ready to upgrade the cooling on the DC.

Looking forward to seeing more results from everyone getting their DCs early.


----------



## Pikaru

Is anyone else still holding out on newegg? I'd like to order from TDY but tax is like 40 bucks...


----------



## setter

Quite varied temps for the chips in that list posted by koek, (thanks for compiling/sharing btw). Some nice low voltage chips there too. So far at 4.5ghz at 1.200v i can pass the following tests.

Asus real bench 2
Intel XTU
Super PI 32m
3d mark skydiver

Load temps in all theese are about 10c lower than my 4770k at 4.5 was, (1.271v).


----------



## thetinguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Where are you at?


Don't want to get the store in trouble but it was on the east coast.


----------



## rpjkw11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> After being told multiple times it will ship today was now told it will ship tomorrow. Ohh well. They are crediting back my shipping atleast.


I followed your lead and called TD. I _should_ get it tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!

We'll see. At least it's on the way. (I hope).


----------



## fateswarm

naaaais. My EVGA 1000 G2 is shipping as well. Only problem is the box is late so I'll have to be running it right on the table









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfdxsm*
> 
> Big upgrade for me, even without any OC.


ditto, I've been on laptops for 4+ years now.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Newegg changed their release date from 25th to 26th...was going to wait on newegg til saw that, just cancelled and ordered from TD. Thanks Peen and whoever else mentioned TD having them in stock.


----------



## thetinguy

It even shows as in stock online in a number of stores: http://www.microcenter.com/product/434211/Core_i7-4790K_40GHz_LGA_1150_Boxed_Processor_-__PREORDER#


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> so it's 10 minutes at the comp store, and then a whole day date?...sitting there with chip in hand,not being able to play with it right away..torture....


I am not even mad, she is going to buy the 5960X, I just have to sell my sig rig in order to pay for the mobo/ram... ...patiently waiting..


----------



## umaxtu

Quote:


> Carrier Pickup - Your item(s) have been processed and delivered to the carrier for pickup. Please note: no changes or cancellations can be made at this point.


Woot!!!


----------



## Peen

For the guys struggling to get high core speed, have you tried turning the cache speed down from 4400mhz?


----------



## johnvosh

I just had a look at the canadian TD site and they have the 4790K listed in stock for $407.99 and Memoryexpress is still preorder for $389.99!

Still waiting on TD to ship my G3258.

Was going to try and get a 4790k thru Futureshop online as they sell cpu's, motherboard, etc, but they only have the 4770k and below and they still don't have any z97 boards, only z87. I was going to go thru them as I have there store card!


----------



## Blackspots

Those cancelling their purchase from NewEgg can't wait an extra day? Sheesh. Anyway, I can't order mine until the end of August (because that's when I can afford it)


----------



## Satchmo0016

I wonder why there's been such a large variance in the release date, especially with this last second delay on egg and early release on TD? It makes me think that TD struck a deal with Intel to release early, but sell the 2013 silicon used in the ES chips, and may also be poor overclockers?

I'm not sure why but I feel like I should just wait for my newegg or amazon order, whichever ships first.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> For the guys struggling to get high core speed, have you tried turning the cache speed down from 4400mhz?


Ideally you need to keep that cache within 300-500MHz of the core speed to keep it from bottlenecking.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satchmo0016*
> 
> I wonder why there's been such a large variance in the release date, especially with this last second delay on egg and early release on TD? It makes me think that TD struck a deal with Intel to release early, but sell the 2013 silicon used in the ES chips, and may also be poor overclockers?
> 
> I'm not sure why but I feel like I should just wait for my newegg or amazon order, whichever ships first.


I bet you will find that's not the case. Probably has more to do with where they are shipping the CPU's to warehouses for them to ship out to customers.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> I just had a look at the canadian TD site and they have the 4790K listed in stock for $407.99 and Memoryexpress is still preorder for $389.99!
> 
> Still waiting on TD to ship my G3258.
> 
> Was going to try and get a 4790k thru Futureshop online as they sell cpu's, motherboard, etc, but they only have the 4770k and below and they still don't have any z97 boards, only z87. I was going to go thru them as I have there store card!


You still have ncix.com and newegg.ca to consider. There is also canadacomputers but hey are usually slow to get anything.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> Ideally you need to keep that cache within 300-500MHz of the the core speed to keep it from bottlenecking.


Do you have anything to show this bottleneck? I tried on my 4770K down to 3.5 and 3.2ghz Uncore speed and found very little difference.


----------



## The Source

For all of the new Gigabyte board owners like myself, here is a useful guide here on OCN. http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide

z87 is very similar to z97
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Do you have anything to show this bottleneck? I tried on my 4770K down to 3.5 and 3.2ghz Uncore speed and found very little difference.


I've seen it mentioned in numerous guides including the OCN one above.


----------



## fateswarm

The ES chips do not have a proper retail box I think.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> For all of the new Gigabyte board owners like myself, here is a useful guide here on OCN. http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide
> 
> z87 is very similar to z97


He made a Z97 guide too. But Z87 guide is also interesting.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> human prime95


if only tht was possibld.just strap a chip to the back of your head..and enjoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 
> I am not even mad, she is going to buy the 5960X, I just have to sell my sig rig in order to pay for the mobo/ram... ...patiently waiting..


that.....is...awesome!!!


----------



## Cozmo85

TD changed from backorder to in process.


----------



## setter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> For the guys struggling to get high core speed, have you tried turning the cache speed down from 4400mhz?


Ill look into dropping cache a bit and see how it go's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satchmo0016*
> 
> I wonder why there's been such a large variance in the release date, especially with this last second delay on egg and early release on TD? It makes me think that TD struck a deal with Intel to release early, but sell the 2013 silicon used in the ES chips, and may also be poor overclockers?
> 
> I'm not sure why but I feel like I should just wait for my newegg or amazon order, whichever ships first.


Release here in the uk came a few days sooner than i expected tbh. I got mine last friday. Thought they wouldnt be released until today. Preordered it a few weeks ago from overclockers.co.uk. Mine is batch no L336D106.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> For all of the new Gigabyte board owners like myself, here is a useful guide here on OCN. http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide
> 
> z87 is very similar to z97
> I've seen it mentioned in numerous guides including the OCN one above.


I see what they said in there, but no benchmarks to show this. I've ran it all the way down to 3.2ghz and noticed very little difference. It's worth a shot trying it low if it lets you run high cpu clock and lowered temps.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics

Here are some benches showing it's worth try lower uncore. If you find the programs you use like a higher uncore speed then it's probably not worth it to run it slower.


----------



## Tweakin

10 in stock @ $279 at MC in Baltimore...I've got that itch....


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> Ideally you need to keep that cache within 300-500MHz of the core speed to keep it from bottlenecking.


This has been proven many times with Haswell not to be the case. Haswell has twice the bandwith of IVY Bridge. You can easily run a cache ratio of x38 and CPU multiplier of 45 and you won't be bottlenecked in any way.

Read the Intro Post from Darkwizzie for Instance: *Ring Bus doesn't matter* [Evidence] http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077t/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics

There are Benchmarks as proof in there.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> He made a Z97 guide too. But Z87 guide is also interesting.


Ah, thanks!

Here it is.. http://www.overclock.net/t/1490835/the-gigabyte-z97x-overclocking-guide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> This has been proven many times with Haswell not to be the case. Haswell has twice the bandwith of IVY Bridge. You can easily run a cache ratio of x38 and CPU multiplier of 45 and you won't be bottlenecked in any way.
> 
> Read the Intro Post from Darkwizzie for Instance: *Ring Bus doesn't matter* [Evidence] http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077t/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics
> There are Benchmarks as proof in there.


Thanks for pointing that out. It seems like some very knowledgeable individuals have slightly differing opinions on this. In the end, I guess it really depends on what you do with your CPU as the difference is likely to be small for most, as was pointed out by Peen.


----------



## fateswarm

I heard it's something x35 for <=x45 core, a bit higher for >45x core.


----------



## kingtiger888

Came back home and happy to see that my order from TD has switched from "In Process" to "Shipped"!


----------



## z06z33

sadly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingtiger888*
> 
> Came back home and happy to see that my order from TD has switched from "In Process" to "Shipped"!


Sadly mine when from sent to carrier for pick up back to in processing not sure why.


----------



## $ilent

I love it we are at almost 2200 posts, over 100,000 thread views, and there is only a handful of people with chips. Imagine what it will be like once everyones chips arrive!


----------



## umaxtu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z06z33*
> 
> sadly
> Sadly mine when from sent to carrier for pick up back to in processing not sure why.


Same here. This is very odd


----------



## mandrix

It's looking like I may not be getting the 4790K right away.....we have a rather large, unexpected bill looming that needs to be taken care of. Ah well, I'll live vicariously through you guys for another month 'till the eagle flies again and see how it goes.
Should have set up a "cpu fund" before I retired, lol.
But I'm fortunate enough to have a pretty darn good 4770K on a Z97 UD5H so it's not so bad.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I love it we are at almost 2200 posts, over 100,000 thread views, and there is only a handful of people with chips. Imagine what it will be like once everyones chips arrive!


Difficult to follow for most. I don't think we need 100 pages of shipping updates. I'd like to think most here are adults with some semblance of restraint.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweakin*
> 
> 10 in stock @ $279 at MC in Baltimore...I've got that itch....


Haha if you're in MD, you've got your pick of three MC locations within an hour drive man.
Scratch. That. Itch.

It's an order


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I love it we are at almost 2200 posts, over 100,000 thread views, and there is only a handful of people with chips. Imagine what it will be like once everyones chips arrive!


Depressing? LOL. Just kidding.

I am very interested to see the results (stuck at 4.3).


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> Difficult to follow for most. I don't think we need 100 pages of shipping updates. I'd like to think most here are adults with some semblance of restraint.


Perhaps you should adjust the amount of posts you see per page?









Mine is set to 40 per page, no issues loading that many pages and im not bombarbed everytime I log on.


----------



## z06z33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umaxtu*
> 
> Same here. This is very odd


Mine just changed to shipped with a tracking number. Horrido!

One thing I hated about TD is everytime I called at the end of the call they would hand me off to some random company that would try to sell me something like a cruise or health insurance, I find that very unprofessional.


----------



## thetinguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *setter*
> 
> Ill look into dropping cache a bit and see how it go's.
> Release here in the uk came a few days sooner than i expected tbh. I got mine last friday. Thought they wouldnt be released until today. Preordered it a few weeks ago from overclockers.co.uk. Mine is batch no L336D106.


I've got batch L329C244


----------



## rpjkw11

My settings display 40 per page, up from 20. Took some getting used.

To me, reading posts from folks who receive their orders is great fun. Especially after waiting for almost three weeks.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpjkw11*
> 
> To me, reading posts from folks who receive their orders is great fun. Especially after waiting for almost three weeks.


Thats the spirit.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> It's looking like I may not be getting the 4790K right away.....we have a rather large, unexpected bill looming that needs to be taken care of. Ah well, I'll live vicariously through you guys for another month 'till the eagle flies again and see how it goes.
> Should have set up a "cpu fund" before I retired, lol.
> But I'm fortunate enough to have a pretty darn good 4770K on a Z97 UD5H so it's not so bad.


hope all goes well for you....
On the number of posts though, I like how the 290/x owners club and haswell oc with statistics has it.all relevant info on the OP.well organized and detailed. The rest of the thread though usually contains tips and trick for minor or very specific problems/solutions


----------



## roy5000x2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetinguy*
> 
> Don't want to get the store in trouble but it was on the east coast.


Could you PM me which store? I'm crossing my fingers that it's the one I'm near...


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpjkw11*
> 
> My settings display 40 per page, up from 20. Took some getting used.
> 
> To me, reading posts from folks who receive their orders is great fun. Especially after waiting for almost three weeks.


hell ya.this way is very informative, where to buy things,prices, (quality),shipping time etc.
continue like that


----------



## ryouiki

Well, newegg just charged me for the 4790K, so I would assume it is shipping soon.


----------



## KnownDragon

Z97 vii hero showed up and feels awesome. Can't wait to make my trip to secure the Devil. I am hoping the Hero overclocks the best!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> hope all goes well for you....
> On the number of posts though, I like how the 290/x owners club and haswell oc with statistics has it.all relevant info on the OP.well organized and detailed. The rest of the thread though usually contains tips and trick for minor or very specific problems/solutions


I have plans to organise the first post in due time, I will be adding an overclocking guide for Devils Canyon amongst other information. The main thing is I need to wait to recieve my next 4790K as thats the one ill be using. So please bare with me in respect of the first post and its current "uninformative" nature.

Also folks please check your inbox, I have sent a quick message regarding updating me with your info once your processors arrive. Please refrain from adding multiple submissions to the spreadsheet on the first page, if you would like to edit your submission please send me a message.

Cheers


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Oh what the heck, I'll get a G3258 just for the kicks









Soon there will be a dirt cheap i5 4440 hanging around the marketplace...


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Oh what the heck, I'll get a G3258 just for the kicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon there will be a dirt cheap i5 4440 hanging around the marketplace...


Been delayed for two weeks dude


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetinguy*
> 
> I've got batch L329C244


How perform this batch?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Oh what the heck, I'll get a G3258 just for the kicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon there will be a dirt cheap i5 4440 hanging around the marketplace...
> 
> 
> 
> Been delayed for two weeks dude
Click to expand...

Ahhhh, thats why everyone here says they not sure when they will stock it... oh well Thursday i will just pick up an I7-4790k from the monster store.

Check out the batch #... should i take a chance on the latest batch i can find?


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

First I canceled my Newegg order because I heard some bad things about their CS so I ordered from Amazon. I just canceled that order too because they are delaying almost another week. I'm glad I read these forums because you guys are great about keeping us up to date on things. I just ordered my 4790K from Tiger and requested 2nd day delivery. I hope they get it out, I could build up my new Asus Z97 WS board this weekend then.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I have plans to organise the first post in due time, I will be adding an overclocking guide for Devils Canyon amongst other information. The main thing is I need to wait to recieve my next 4790K as thats the one ill be using. So please bare with me in respect of the first post and its current "uninformative" nature.
> 
> Also folks please check your inbox, I have sent a quick message regarding updating me with your info once your processors arrive. Please refrain from adding multiple submissions to the spreadsheet on the first page, if you would like to edit your submission please send me a message.
> 
> Cheers


dude....don't say it like that.makes me feel like I'm nitpicking...I understand it takes alot of effort to upkeep a thread.i see how darkwizzie and arizonian do it and it really does seem like hard work.i peraonally dont mind digging though a thread.gives me something to do during my breaks.if all else fails,there's always google...
Oh, and I hope your next 4790K performs a ton better thn the one u got...


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Ahhhh, thats why everyone here says they not sure when they will stock it... oh well Thursday i will just pick up an I7-4790k from the monster store.
> 
> Check out the batch #... should i take a chance on the latest batch i can find?


If it was me stu id try grab a 14 batch but thats just my own personal opinion given the results I have seen across various forums. I hope you get a good clocker whichever you pick, you deserve it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> dude....don't say it like that.makes me feel like I'm nitpicking...I understand it takes alot of effort to upkeep a thread.i see how darkwizzie and arizonian do it and it really does seem like hard work.i peraonally dont mind digging though a thread.gives me something to do during my breaks.if all else fails,there's always google...
> Oh, and I hope your next 4790K performs a ton better thn the one u got...


Ah I wasnt posting that to you, it was more just an update for the thread. I have been abit busy recently and need to dedicate some time in the next few days to get it updated









Thanks, im hoping my chip will be here wednesday!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Ahhhh, thats why everyone here says they not sure when they will stock it... oh well Thursday i will just pick up an I7-4790k from the monster store.
> 
> Check out the batch #... should i take a chance on the latest batch i can find?
> 
> 
> 
> If it was me stu id try grab a 14 batch but thats just my own personal opinion given the results I have seen across various forums. I hope you get a good clocker whichever you pick, you deserve it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> dude....don't say it like that.makes me feel like I'm nitpicking...I understand it takes alot of effort to upkeep a thread.i see how darkwizzie and arizonian do it and it really does seem like hard work.i peraonally dont mind digging though a thread.gives me something to do during my breaks.if all else fails,there's always google...
> 
> Oh, and I hope your next 4790K performs a ton better thn the one u got...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah I wasnt posting that to you, it was more just an update for the thread. I have been abit busy recently and need to dedicate some time in the next few days to get it updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, im hoping my chip will be here wednesday!
Click to expand...

Thanks $ilent, ok i will look for a 2014 latest batch i can find. Hope the next one you get is a good clocker too.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Thanks $ilent, ok i will look for a 2014 latest batch i can find. Hope the next one you get is a good clocker too.


Cheers









koekwau5 has made a good post about 4790K batches he has compiled across multiple forums:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Update on HWLuxx.de:
> 
> Devils Canyon Hwluxx.de
> 
> CPU Speed Vcore (CPU-Z) Stress test used
> 
> i7-4790K (L418C134) 4.7Ghz (47x100) 1.219V Prime95 27.9 30 min blend http://baku.inf-d.de/ws12ba185/Bilder/3.JPG
> i7-4790K (L336D106) 4.7Ghz (47x100) 1.212V Prime95 27.9 15 min blend http://abload.de/image.php?img=4790k_l336d1064700_12qosv8.jpg
> i7-4790K 4.7Ghz (47x100) 1.360V Prime95 27.9 6 min blend http://cdn.overclock.net/0/09/09b6b9ce_4790k_prime_27.9_autoz9sgy.jpeg
> i7-4790K (L418C134) 4.6Ghz (46x100) 1.180V Prime95 27.9 20 min blend http://i.imgur.com/E4IEeBR.jpg
> i7-4790K (L418C133) 4.6Ghz (46x100) 1.163V Prime95 27.9 30 min blend http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2066319
> i7-4790K (L418C133) 4.6Ghz (46x100) 1.173V Prime95 27.9 8 min blend http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2066269
> i7-4790K 4.5Ghz (45x100) 1.128V Prime95 27.9 30 min blend http://abload.de/image.php?img=4790k_l336d1064500ghz3ek13.jpg
> i7-4790K (L418C133) 4.4Ghz (44x100) 1.183V Prime95 27.9 5 min blend http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2066282
> 
> L418C133: marcusT
> L336D107: SideWindeR
> L418C134: SideWindeR (second unit)
> L336D106: jowi69


I thnik most if not all of these were bought from the German retailer hardwareversand.de


----------



## cephelix

We're all busy.which is why I appreciate the mods and the community here in general for the amount of effort they put in on this forum.my local pc forum on the other hand I find less informative.it does have it's plus points, but I prefer ocn more. Really itching to get DC again now..but I have to save up!! Such conflicts


----------



## SweWiking

Ive ordered five 4790k cpus from five diff shops in Sweden. The first one should arrive tomorrow.

I hope to get atleast one from the L4 batch, and the remaining four im gonna send back to the shops









As long as you dont open the box of what ever you order online in Sweden you have by law two weeks to return to the shop for a full refound


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> Ive ordered five 4790k cpus from five diff shops in Sweden. The first one should arrive tomorrow.
> 
> I hope to get atleast one from the L4 batch, and the remaining four im gonna send back to the shops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you dont open the box of what ever you order online in Sweden you have by law two weeks to return to the shop for a full refound


But how will you know how they all perform if you cant open the box? xD


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> But how will you know how they all perform if you cant open the box? xD


i was asking myself same lol. magic


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> But how will you know how they all perform if you cant open the box? xD


The last three Intel cpu's ive bought the cpu have been sitting at the top of the box, so that you could see the cpu from outside the box makeing it possible to read w/e it says on the cpu









I wount know how they perform but i aim to get a L4, to get the best chance of getting a good overclocker.

*sorry for misspeled words, apperently my cellphone doesnt speak english


----------



## Maintenance Bot

This thread is going top explode in the next 2 or 3 days when we get our cpu's. Right now I am waiting patiently, throffing at the mouth.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> But how will you know how they all perform if you cant open the box? xD


maybe you can use a heat gun to get the sticker seal off


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Thanks $ilent, ok i will look for a 2014 latest batch i can find. Hope the next one you get is a good clocker too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koekwau5 has made a good post about 4790K batches he has compiled across multiple forums:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Update on HWLuxx.de:
> 
> Devils Canyon Hwluxx.de
> 
> CPU Speed Vcore (CPU-Z) Stress test used
> 
> i7-4790K (L418C134) 4.7Ghz (47x100) 1.219V Prime95 27.9 30 min blend http://baku.inf-d.de/ws12ba185/Bilder/3.JPG
> 
> i7-4790K (L336D106) 4.7Ghz (47x100) 1.212V Prime95 27.9 15 min blend http://abload.de/image.php?img=4790k_l336d1064700_12qosv8.jpg
> 
> i7-4790K 4.7Ghz (47x100) 1.360V Prime95 27.9 6 min blend http://cdn.overclock.net/0/09/09b6b9ce_4790k_prime_27.9_autoz9sgy.jpeg
> 
> i7-4790K (L418C134) 4.6Ghz (46x100) 1.180V Prime95 27.9 20 min blend http://i.imgur.com/E4IEeBR.jpg
> 
> i7-4790K (L418C133) 4.6Ghz (46x100) 1.163V Prime95 27.9 30 min blend http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2066319
> 
> i7-4790K (L418C133) 4.6Ghz (46x100) 1.173V Prime95 27.9 8 min blend http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2066269
> 
> i7-4790K 4.5Ghz (45x100) 1.128V Prime95 27.9 30 min blend http://abload.de/image.php?img=4790k_l336d1064500ghz3ek13.jpg
> 
> i7-4790K (L418C133) 4.4Ghz (44x100) 1.183V Prime95 27.9 5 min blend http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2066282
> 
> L418C133: marcusT
> 
> L336D107: SideWindeR
> 
> L418C134: SideWindeR (second unit)
> 
> L336D106: jowi69
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thnik most if not all of these were bought from the German retailer hardwareversand.de
Click to expand...

Well i wonder what i can find and what the chip can boot at to give me a baseline before i make it really cold.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> The last three Intel cpu's ive bought the cpu have been sitting at the top of the box, so that you could see the cpu from outside the box makeing it possible to read w/e it says on the cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sorry for misspeled words, apperently my cellphone doesnt speak english


so you're actually just looking for batch info and not actually going to test them?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Well i wonder what i can find and what the chip can boot at to give me a baseline before i make it really cold.


Make sure you don't delid it if your going for LN2 high volt runs


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> so you're actually just looking for batch info and not actually going to test them?


Thats correct, just play on luck and hope the L4 will perform the best. From what ive read on other forums it seems that the L4's bought in Germany & Denmark have overclocked the best.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> Thats correct, just play on luck and hope the L4 will perform the best. From what ive read on other forums it seems that the L4's bought in Germany & Denmark have overclocked the best.


that's a big gamble..but i guess since you could get it returned for a full refund, that it shouldn't be a big risk at all...all the best in your search


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> that's a big gamble..but i guess since you could get it returned for a full refund, that it shouldn't be a big risk at all...all the best in your search


Hehe thank you!








Ive got the gigabyte z97x force soc mobo and a custom wc loop ready just waiting for a 4790k cpu, hope to push it if not to 5ghz then as close as possible


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Well i wonder what i can find and what the chip can boot at to give me a baseline before i make it really cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you don't delid it if your going for LN2 high volt runs
Click to expand...

That i know not to do







I ot a pretty ood price on Ln2.. $0.97/L pity tho it is around about a 214KM round trip to fill so w/ payin for my freind to the plant makes it $2.07 / L


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> Hehe thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got the gigabyte z97x force soc mobo and a custom wc loop ready just waiting for a 4790k cpu, hope to push it if not to 5ghz then as close as possible


ooo..tht's a gd mobo.pity in terms of asthetics the gigabyte stuff doesnt appeal to me.but the msi dragon theme I find kinda tacky as well..but rma-ing msi stuff here is easier in terms of customer service from the distributor


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> That i know not to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ot a pretty ood price on Ln2.. $0.97/L pity tho it is around about a 214KM round trip to fill so w/ payin for my freind to the plant makes it $2.07 / L


Ah I forgot you've mentioned it before from ftw 420 ha


----------



## Satchmo0016

It looks like newegg just processed/charged my order (preordered on the 3rd),it says it should ship in 24-48 hrs. Anybody else get that? It's funny that I was literally just about to cancel and order from TD too... think they noticed a lot of orders being canceled and are prematurely charging?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> That i know not to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ot a pretty ood price on Ln2.. $0.97/L pity tho it is around about a 214KM round trip to fill so w/ payin for my freind to the plant makes it $2.07 / L
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I forgot you've mentioned it before from ftw 420 ha
Click to expand...









well 2235 posts, i didnt epect you to remeber all of them


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satchmo0016*
> 
> It looks like newegg just processed/charged my order (preordered on the 3rd),it says it should ship in 24-48 hrs. Anybody else get that? It's funny that I was literally just about to cancel and order from TD too... think they noticed a lot of orders being canceled and are prematurely charging?


yeah probably too many people canceling there orders to buy from Tigerdirect lolz


----------



## Jeronbernal

here we go


----------



## Satchmo0016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> here we go


Gogogo, expecting a quick and dirty OC update tonight!


----------



## Peen

TD should give me a discount for giving them a lot of business today


----------



## Jeronbernal

lol delidded it







ill let you guys know how it goes


----------



## rpjkw11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> lol delidded it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill let you guys know how it goes


What method did you use? Hammer or razor knife? I'm curious in case I decide to the same later down the road.


----------



## Tweakin

Bustin' up a new chip...you da man!


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpjkw11*
> 
> What method did you use? Hammer or razor knife? I'm curious in case I decide to the same later down the road.


i used two blocks of wood, and had one leveled a little higher, give me a while and i can find skyn3t's guide for you, i screwed up a few with the vice method so i prefer the blocks of wood. never destroyed one that way
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweakin*
> 
> Bustin' up a new chip...you da man!


haha thanks


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> lol delidded it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill let you guys know how it goes


That's what I call straight to the point...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> i used two blocks of wood, and had one leveled a little higher, give me a while and i can find skyn3t's guide for you, i screwed up a few with the vice method so i prefer the blocks of wood. never destroyed one that way
> haha thanks


like this ?


----------



## Jeronbernal

Yup like that make sure it's good wood though something that won't Chip in the corners

First time I used bad wood and almost had a issue lol


----------



## fateswarm

I've done a sort of "cancel newegg" thing while it may get stock locally, but I don't care because I found a cheaper offer for 10 euros less as well so even if the old one got stock this morning I don't care, the principle of saving money wins.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Yup like that


I'm thinking of doing razor but very carefully/surgically, but not until I've tested the chip a lot.


----------



## KFume

The vice or the wood method above is safer IMO.


----------



## Typhoeus

I'm a bit too much of a coward to attempt delidding. Not only afraid of messing up the delidding progress, but also cracking the die when mounting the cooler etc. Not really worth the risk to me, I'd rather lose 300mhz extra OC headroom than risk losing my 350$ CPU. Guess thats what comes from working at a part time minimum wage job though =p


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KFume*
> 
> The vice or the wood method above is safer IMO.


I have discovered there are a LOT of people failing in BOTH methods that are ashamed to report their failures. This is because in clubs you see ~100% "success" rate and then you find sporadic posts of honest people that report "I messed up a few chips before I succeeded".

I think the blade method needs more surgical precision and that most people failing do not even do it correctly. e.g. pushing without knowing they have to push towards the top of the IHS. Not push inside "generally".

PS. The two-blocks method seems better than vice. It's like vice without unnecessary complexity. It's as if the vice method stole the idea and made it more fancy.


----------



## tw33k

i'm way too scared to whack a brand new chip with a block of wood and hammer. I'm much more comfortable using a razor


----------



## Jeronbernal

lol ill tell you right now im not 100% lmao.

failed twice with a razor and once with a vice



here's a taste of my failures









right one i SLIGHTLY SLIGHTLY knicked the pcb. and it was game over


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> lol ill tell you right now im not 100% lmao.
> 
> failed twice with a razor and once with a vice
> 
> 
> 
> here's a taste of my failures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right one i SLIGHTLY SLIGHTLY knicked the pcb. and it was game over


lol good job there!!


----------



## Jeronbernal

Lol the left one was a product of a vice that wasn't mounted properly, it bounced out and hit the floor, then I went at it with a razor while I was frustrated. Lmao


----------



## Weber

my newegg changed from pre order to order + packaging and I have one day shipping. hehe


----------



## Asus11

Mine is out for delivery.. But I'm not going to be in :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fateswarm

My EVGA supernova, 290, drives and chip have a chance to be out even tomorrow. The box doesn't appear to have arrived in the shores of europe. I guess I'll be running it right on the desk for a while.

(/more personal stories of people that nobody cares about.

inb4 "write a blog!")


----------



## Pahani

Glad I read this thread every night! Never got an E-mail update from TD......but checked my 4790K order status, and it's shipped!

Wed ETA

However, my comp won't be assembled until about the end of July LOL........waiting on Maximus VII Formula. And yep, that's what my heart is set on.

My CPU cooler (Swiftech H220X) won't be released until about July 10th either.


----------



## Alxx

My 4790K just arrived 1.5 hours ago. Batch is *L418C134* (Hardwareversand).



As you can see it runs with my Gigabyte Z87X UD4H no Problem. Auto vcore voltage was set to abnormal 1.42 vcore.

Below you can see 4.7 Ghz @1.2 vcore is running right now the moment i write this. This probably won't be stable at all but is only a short test - just installed the CPU.



Quick cinebench 4.7 Ghz vcore 1.22



More details to OC later on.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> My 4790K just arrived 1.5 hours ago. Batch is *L418C134* (Hardwareversand).
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see it runs with my Gigabyte Z87X UD4H no Problem. Auto vcore voltage was set to abnormal 1.42 vcore.
> 
> Below you can see 4.7 Ghz @1.2 vcore is running right now the moment i write this. This probably won't be stable at all but is only a short test - just installed the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> More details to OC later on.


Be careful, I heard these CPUs are powered by the devil.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Be careful, I heard these CPUs are powered by the devil.


You are so obviously passive aggressive against those cpus. Don't worry, it's still a nice decision to keep a 47670k. In fact, I think anyone on a 2600K or better should not upgrade yet.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> You are so obviously passive aggressive against those cpus. Don't worry, it's still a nice decision to keep a 47670k. In fact, I think anyone on a 2600K or better should not upgrade yet.


seemed like he was joking to me.


----------



## Dominican

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> my newegg changed from pre order to order + packaging and I have one day shipping. hehe


really ??? mine say pre order this bs that.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> You are so obviously passive aggressive against those cpus. Don't worry, it's still a nice decision to keep a 47670k. In fact, I think anyone on a 2600K or better should not upgrade yet.


I'm not being passive aggressive.









I'm still considering getting the i7 or i5 DC part myself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> seemed like he was joking to me.


----------



## radeon-google

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominican*
> 
> really ??? mine say pre order this bs that.


Not to make you feel worse or anything, but, mine is also packaging.


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

just got mine







looks like I have a different build code L419B533
Got it from OCUK its an OEM not retail
So how do you find out when a chip is made ?


----------



## kahboom

Just got an email from tiger direct. Shipped and scheduled to be delivered on 25th. This is a surprise. Will be asking this thread for lots of pointers, haven't had Intel chip since socket 775.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon-google*
> 
> Not to make you feel worse or anything, but, mine is also packaging.


When did you guys getting yours from newegg pre order? I placed my order on the 14th and it's still in pre-order status...


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=FIB=Goldberg*
> 
> just got mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like I have a different build code L419B533
> Got it from OCUK its an OEM not retail
> So how do you find out when a chip is made ?


Your chip is Malaysian, made in the 19th week of 2014.

L = Malaysia

4 = year (2014)

19 = Week ofproduction (19th week of 2014).


----------



## radeon-google

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> When did you guys getting yours from newegg pre order? I placed my order on the 14th and it's still in pre-order status...


I ordered mine about two weeks ago I think.


----------



## kahboom

Has anyone got a Costa Rica one yet?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Your chip is Malaysian, made in the 19th week of 2014.
> 
> L = Malaysia
> 4 = year (2014)
> 19 = Week ofproduction (19th week of 2014).


The code at the back (B533) just random ID?


----------



## superV

L = Malaysia
4 = year (2014)
19 = Week ofproduction (19th week of 2014 May 11, 2014)
lol 1 month old. good


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Just got an email from tiger direct. Shipped and scheduled to be delivered on 25th. This is a surprise. Will be asking this thread for lots of pointers, haven't had Intel chip since socket 775.


I just checked my email and mine was shipped yesterday. Is currently out for delivery... I must say I'm rather surprised as in the past TD has been a little slow for me.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Your chip is Malaysian, made in the 19th week of 2014.
> 
> L = Malaysia
> 4 = year (2014)
> 19 = Week ofproduction (19th week of 2014).
> 
> 
> 
> The code at the back (*B533*) just random ID?
Click to expand...

In this case
B = stepping
533 = Lot number


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> B = stepping


Wait. That sounds more important than all other info.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Wait. That sounds more important than all other info.


yep.means upgrades(new version)


----------



## Bluemustang

Meh mine switched for 25th to 26th release date on newegg









Preordered the 18th


----------



## hendermd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Wait. That sounds more important than all other info.


I think the "B" is part of the lot number, some of the batch numbers posted here are up to "D".

http://www.intel.com/support/processors/sb/CS-001665.htm

Quote:


> The first version of a new microprocessor product is the A-0 core step. Later, as improvements are made to the product for functional fixes or manufacturing improvements, the core stepping number is incremented. Generally speaking, minor changes result in an increased number (i.e. A-3 to A-4), while more complex changes result in the letter being changed (i.e. A-3 to B-0). Note that a B-0 core stepping is more recent than an A-4 core stepping.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> B = stepping
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. That sounds more important than all other info.
Click to expand...

you would think so as to heat, voltage and best for cooling with but how acurate that is i am not sure.
This is a link from IB days
http://pc.ayumilove.net/list-of-intel-cpu-batch-number/
That i recall from this thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1348988/is-there-a-good-i7-3770k-batch-number


----------



## Pikaru

Just chatted with newegg online and they say that the pre orders will be ready to ship when the CPUs arrive from the manufacturer on the 26th... LIES


----------



## fateswarm

The chip is well stocked in Athens. I guess the Piraeus port has something to do with it. We got some deals with the Chinese using it to important stuff lately.


----------



## caladbolg

My newegg preorder charged last night and is now listed as "packaging". Hoping they actually have the initial set of units and are getting them off to the early pre-orders. I placed mine hours after the announcement


----------



## soulwrath

god i should just sell my haswell and pick up the dc LOL - pretty much get the money to buy a DC by selling my chip


----------



## fateswarm

lol.. I told to a shop "330 is more than the 319.90 + free shipping of another, are you willing to match it?" and they put it up for 319 but I had already cancelled. Now I notice someone undercut them with 318.99. As if undercut wars in WoW.


----------



## chon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caladbolg*
> 
> My newegg preorder charged last night and is now listed as "packaging". Hoping they actually have the initial set of units and are getting them off to the early pre-orders. I placed mine hours after the announcement


Same here, ordered within hours and hoping to get it this week with premier shipping!


----------



## GeneO

Those with Hero VI (Z87). There is non-beta 1505 BIOS out today,


----------



## Dominican

i am really thinking cancel order at newegg and go to microcenter pick up right now or http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9085222&CatId=4726 in stock as well.


----------



## Alxx

Quick Prime 1344K, temps are not so bad i only have Scythe Mugen2. Will probably need ca. *1.163*-65 vcore for 60 min. 1344K Prime 27.9.


----------



## carlhil2

Just called MC Boston, they have more than 80 in stock, making me some plans now....


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Quick Prime 1344K, temps are not so bad i only have Scythe Mugen2. Will probably need ca. *1.163*-65 vcore for 60 min. 1344K Prime 27.9.


very nice








waiting $ilence test,then i think i'll order too.i hope to get one that does better than 1.35v for 4.5ghz


----------



## hendermd

Microcenter Chicago-Central went from pre-order to out of stock on the 4790k already.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Quick Prime 1344K, temps are not so bad i only have Scythe Mugen2. Will probably need ca. *1.163*-65 vcore for 60 min. 1344K Prime 27.9.


NIce, very nice.

Mine should be arriving tomorrow, no approximate time though so could be anytime from 9AM to 7PM :/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hendermd*
> 
> Microcenter Chicago-Central went from pre-order to out of stock on the 4790k already.


OCUK has sold out on their 4790K OEM chips now, the retail 4790K is still showing preorder. They have 8 4690K OEm left, and 10+ 4690K retail.

These chips are moving fast!


----------



## therfman

TigerDirect Canada shipped mine out yesterday. Unfortunately, it's coming from the US (Georgia), so it won't be here until Friday. It doesn't look like any other Canadian retailers will have them before that point though.

My water-cooling parts will all be in this week, so I'll be ready for the weekend


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Quick Prime 1344K, temps are not so bad i only have Scythe Mugen2. Will probably need ca. *1.163*-65 vcore for 60 min. 1344K Prime 27.9.


did u try go higher than 4.5 ghz ? as it looks from that shop all around 1.16v for 4.5 ghz and for 4.8 around 1.30v+


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Quick Prime 1344K, temps are not so bad i only have Scythe Mugen2. Will probably need ca. *1.163*-65 vcore for 60 min. 1344K Prime 27.9.


Sweet only 1.16v, i hope i get that lucky when mine arrives. My 3570k its replacing requires 1.3 or 1.31 (forgot exactly) for 4.5ghz


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> did u try go higher than 4.5 ghz ? as it looks from that shop all around 1.16v for 4.5 ghz and for 4.8 around 1.30v+


First i want to become 4.5 somehow "stable" and then i go for 4.7. If i am lucky CPU will do 4.7 ca. 1.26-27.

But as far as i see it temps are OK but would delid anyway if i keep the CPU.

I tried cinebench 4.7



and cinebench 4.5



Are these values any good for Haswell I7 ??


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Anyone got a retail G3258 yet?

Here in Canada only TD says they have i7 in stock, but nobody has G3258 in stock.

Pentium needs some love


----------



## Descadent

convince me to upgrade from my i7 2600k at 4.6!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> convince me to upgrade from my i7 2600k at 4.6!


Don't do it it's a trap









Wait for Skylake or something. Or maybe jump on the X99 bandwagon.


----------



## Vaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> convince me to upgrade from my i7 2600k at 4.6!


Why?


----------



## Ized

[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> OCUK has sold out on their 4790K OEM chips now, the retail 4790K is still showing preorder. They have 8 4690K OEm left, and 10+ 4690K retail.
> 
> These chips are moving fast!


Be careful buying OEM from OCUK. They sell binned chips in their prebuilt overclocked systems. There are many reports from the past of people buying "brand new" OEM CPUs from them and the chips have mounting scratches or even thermal paste still applied. Also graphics cards covered in dust and finger prints.

Shady bunch.


----------



## Cozmo85

Anyone get a TD chip yet?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Don't do it it's a trap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for Skylake or something. Or maybe jump on the X99 bandwagon.


yeah thinking of waiting for that

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaux*
> 
> Why?


i dunno? pci 3.0 for my 2x 780 ti's ?? i dunno just trying to get convinced!


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yeah thinking of waiting for that
> i dunno? pci 3.0 for my 2x 780 ti's ?? i dunno just trying to get convinced!


naaah not worth the hassle for pci 3.0 only.....
X99 or Skylake will be a better jump


----------



## Vaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i dunno? pci 3.0 for my 2x 780 ti's ?? i dunno just trying to get convinced!


You just gonna gain ~25% performance on CPU, 1% on GPU and that's all. Does it worth to change your motherboard and cpu? Clearly no.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> First i want to become 4.5 somehow "stable" and then i go for 4.7. If i am lucky CPU will do 4.7 ca. 1.26-27.
> But as far as i see it temps are OK but would delid anyway if i keep the CPU.
> 
> I tried cinebench 4.7
> 
> 
> 
> and cinebench 4.5
> 
> 
> 
> Are these values any good for Haswell I7 ??


i don't know nothing about torture stuff.wait somebody will know if the points are good or not.


----------



## umaxtu

Tiger didn't ship mine last night or this morning. It still says "In process"


----------



## DANZAS4321

Scan.co.uk have the chips in stock for delivery by thruday 26th June







May order now and beg dad to pay difference due to my phone needing a repair


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Anyone got a retail G3258 yet?
> 
> Here in Canada only TD says they have i7 in stock, but nobody has G3258 in stock.
> 
> Pentium needs some love


G3258 has been delayed until first week of July judging by what UK suppliers are saying.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> convince me to upgrade from my i7 2600k at 4.6!


Well a 4.6Ghz 4790K is comparable to you running your 2600k at 5.0/5.1Ghz, so in that respect it would be a nice upgrade if money isnt an issue and you want to try something new.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> naaah not worth the hassle for pci 3.0 only.....
> X99 or Skylake will be a better jump


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaux*
> 
> You just gonna gain ~25% performance on CPU, 1% on GPU and that's all. Does it worth to change your motherboard and cpu? Clearly no.


this damn i7 2600k just that damn good  thanks for saving me money intel lol


----------



## CapZ

Mine arrived at home today. Problem: I arrive at home on Friday...


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umaxtu*
> 
> Tiger didn't ship mine last night or this morning. It still says "In process"


When did you order?


----------



## umaxtu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> When did you order?


Yesterday about 4PM EST


----------



## Asus11

mine came L3

says 1.272 at 4.4ghz not sure if its reading right if so going to give the chip hell until it burns


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umaxtu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> When did you order?
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday about 4PM EST
Click to expand...

I ordered about 2 hours after you. Also still in processing...


----------



## v1ral

Woot, finally done with thread.. very interesting results!!

I got a question on the Pentium, can I use it with a z97 board to it's fullest, or would just going low-end be sufficiant enough.

I may just do this, get the Pentium and score a broadwell chip later..


----------



## z06z33

Sadly TD screwed up on shipping and sent it via ground instead of next day air so I wont get it till tomorrow but they refunded me the $14 for shipping so I'm getting it a day early and like $5 cheaper than if I had kept my order with Amazon.....Here's hoping they didn't send me a 4790 with a K drawn on it with a sharpie.


----------



## z06z33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Be careful, I heard these CPUs are powered by the devil.


If that's the case I think 300c would be a safe temp after all hell is pretty hot from what my Bible says.


----------



## Weber

The G3220 is amazing and the G3258 oc is going to kick ass. They both work in a 1150 z97 mobo. MC could get interesting, but no problems 1600 (oc to 2300) and 2400 (oc to 2500). 2400MHz oc was touchy on post (narrow oc range), but it may been the bios.


----------



## Darius510

So right now, I'm stable at 4.5ghz using adaptive voltage (maxes at 1.25V), stressing in looped 3Dmark physics tests. I figure that's a more realistic stress test for a gamer. Temps are 60-70C. Seems like I can push 4.6ghz on three cores though.

I'm sure my cooling is holding me back to some degree, but I don't want to invest in a water cooler yet.

Is there any reason not to use adaptive voltage if I'm only going to get a moderate overclock? On paper it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Woot, finally done with thread.. very interesting results!!
> 
> I got a question on the Pentium, can I use it with a z97 board to it's fullest, or would just going low-end be sufficiant enough.
> 
> I may just do this, get the Pentium and score a broadwell chip later..


If you plan on Broadwell in the future might as well spring for a good quality z97 board. Gigabyte has been making some nice ATX sized boards with 8 digital phases. Certainly overkill for the Pentium but not so much if you think of the Pentium as a placeholder till broadwell.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> [
> Be careful buying OEM from OCUK. They sell binned chips in their prebuilt overclocked systems. There are many reports from the past of people buying "brand new" OEM CPUs from them and the chips have mounting scratches or even thermal paste still applied. Also graphics cards covered in dust and finger prints.
> 
> Shady bunch.


There support over there is also pretty "ehhhh..." in my experience. If they have had a history of this I would avoid them completely.

Also, what is up with the Pentium







((

Seems like it's delayed, pushed back, or just not even listed to ship on Amazon or other sites.


----------



## Asus11

1.272v stock at 4.4ghz? bad luck or?

i am usning built in graphics if that makes much difference?










good job scan emailed me today saying they've sent my DC preorder

so another one comes tomorrow

whichever is best will keep


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> 1.272v stock at 4.4ghz? bad luck or?
> 
> i am usning built in graphics if that makes much difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good job scan emailed me today saying they've sent my DC preorder
> 
> so another one comes tomorrow
> 
> whichever is best will keep


Make sure to reset BIOS fully. If ASUS "SYNC CORE" is enabled, and all multis run at same speed, voltage given isn't "stock".


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> 1.272v stock at 4.4ghz? bad luck or?
> 
> i am usning built in graphics if that makes much difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good job scan emailed me today saying they've sent my DC preorder
> 
> so another one comes tomorrow
> 
> whichever is best will keep


To me it sounds like the L3's are just relabel 4770k, i guess thats not the case but my om 4770k do 4.5 at around 1.270v.

Seems like the L4's give the best chance for a overclock above 4.6ghz


----------



## caladbolg

Newegg order is labelled as "shipped", coming from Memphis, TN. From what I know of that warehouse, I could see it as early as tomorrow, if not, two day shipping means a maximum of Thursday.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Make sure to reset BIOS fully. If ASUS "SYNC CORE" is enabled, and all multis run at same speed, voltage given isn't "stock".


So what is this 1.2x voltage we are seeing when all 4 cores are running at 4.4ghz? This is totally at stock settings for me in bios.


----------



## Typhoeus

For anyone that ordered from TD yesterday (while they had exclusive in-stock availablity for con-US) you can contact their webchat/phone support and get a 10$ credit to your account for the price difference, as it is now on sale for 10$ cheaper.


----------



## chon

Just got tracking # for my 4790k! Newegg


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So what is this 1.2x voltage we are seeing when all 4 cores are running at 4.4ghz? This is totally at stock settings for me in bios.


That's ASUS multi optimization for performance on ROG and other boards. Set "PER CORE", and voltage should be slightly different. Remember that 4.4 GHz is 1-2 cores, 3 cores is 4.3, 4 cores is 4.2, for "stock", and motherboards can define their own Turbo rules and voltage settings.


----------



## Peen

Mine will be here Friday, just in time for me to not be home!


----------



## radeon-google

Just got tracking # from Newegg. Might receive it tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## YellowBlackGod

I have an Asus Z87 Sabertooth with latest "Haswell Refresh" BIOS. I am thinking seriously to upgrade to 4790K just don't know when. I am thinking also to upgrade the memory as well, gonig from 1333 MHz RAM to something higher. Which would be the appropriate memory speed for a combination of Sabertooth Z87+ 4790K just with XMP enabled and no other BIOS tweaks? 1866 MHz, 2133 MHz? Or even higher? What kind of IMC does the 4790K come with?


----------



## Myrmeleon

Mine Devil's







is just arrived!!!!


----------



## Cozmo85

TD order shipped overnight!


----------



## fateswarm

Why would X99 be a "better jump" for gaming. What, gain 2 FPS ? The Enthusiast platform will never be cost effective, get over it.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowBlackGod*
> 
> I have an Asus Z87 Sabertooth with latest "Haswell Refresh" BIOS. I am thinking seriously to upgrade to 4790K just don't know when. I am thinking also to upgrade the memory as well, gonig from 1333 MHz RAM to something higher. Which would be the appropriate memory speed for a combination of Sabertooth Z87+ 4790K just with XMP enabled and no other BIOS tweaks? 1866 MHz, 2133 MHz? Or even higher? What kind of IMC does the 4790K come with?


IMC should be the same as 4770K. I would go with some 2400mhz RAM. After that the price goes up a lot, and really isn't worth it.


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> IMC should be the same as 4770K. I would go with some 2400mhz RAM. After that the price goes up a lot, and really isn't worth it.


Thank you! Does this RAM to achieve the max frequency require additional tweaking, except XMP? Because I am not really good at that....


----------



## Falling Rain

Ordered my processor from amazon.com as it's $40 cheaper to get than in Canada think there still waiting on chips









Edit: Also estimated retrieval is like july 7th :| , Idk about most people but I've ordered items from the US and gotten it the next day on free shipping in Canada.... don't know why they'd make me wait till july 7th


----------



## Ponteral

On hardwareluxx.de, user SideWinderR has batch L418C134

OC results:

4.7 - 1.220v
4.6 - 1.180v
4.5 - 1.140v
4.0 - 0.990v


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowBlackGod*
> 
> Thank you! Does this RAM to achieve the max frequency require additional tweaking, except XMP? Because I am not really good at that....


If you buy 2400mhz ram and it can do XMP then no, should just set XMP 2400 and exit and save. You can always tweak it more after that though.


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowBlackGod*
> 
> I have an Asus Z87 Sabertooth with latest "Haswell Refresh" BIOS. I am thinking seriously to upgrade to 4790K just don't know when. I am thinking also to upgrade the memory as well, gonig from 1333 MHz RAM to something higher. Which would be the appropriate memory speed for a combination of Sabertooth Z87+ 4790K just with XMP enabled and no other BIOS tweaks? 1866 MHz, 2133 MHz? Or even higher? What kind of IMC does the 4790K come with?


http://driverheaven.pl/images/articles/haswell.htm


----------



## Weber

love 2400 cl9


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> On hardwareluxx.de, user SideWinderR has batch L418C134
> 
> OC results:
> 
> 4.7 - 1.220v
> 4.6 - 1.180v
> 4.5 - 1.140v
> 4.0 - 0.990v


Very very nice


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> If you buy 2400mhz ram and it can do XMP then no, should just set XMP 2400 and exit and save. You can always tweak it more after that though.


Which means the memory should be xmp ready, is that right?

@Weber

Are there such memory modules available?


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

Ok this is my first attempt at overclocking this chip and its only been running 6 hours but so far I am impressed

Batch No L419B533 / Bought from OCUK its an OEM not a retail

Bios says 1.300v cpz says 1.320
Max Temps are great 71 / 73 / 71 / 62

been running on Prime95 for 30 mins


----------



## Weber

G.SKILL Trident X F3-2400C9D-8GTXD


----------



## fateswarm

Do we have anyone good at chemistry that knows what is the exact material used for IHS glue?


----------



## roy5000x2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Just called MC Boston, they have more than 80 in stock, making me some plans now....


I know where I'm headed after work today....


----------



## radeon-google

1866 MHz is the sweet spot for ram. Anything higher is waste of money you will not see any increase in performance.


----------



## SweWiking

My 3 out of 5 4790k´s should be arriving this week to me. Hoping atleast one of them will be the L4, otherwise I guess I will have to return all five and start over and order from other stores








From reading what ppl post on this forum, it seems that the L4 is the most common one to get tho, so im possetiv


----------



## DANZAS4321

Judging by the Oc resultso n the L3 4790K's compared to L4 im hoping my 4690K that im gonna order soon will be a L4


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon-google*
> 
> 1866 MHz is the sweet spot for ram. Anything higher is waste of money you will not see any increase in performance.


It was mine also but I noticed I had to push more voltage across the ring and cpu for anything above 1600. Is this common or is my chip just that big of a dog?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon-google*
> 
> 1866 MHz is the sweet spot for ram. Anything higher is waste of money you will not see any increase in performance.


Look more. I've derived 2400 is the sweetest spot on the high end at the moment. Maybe slightly above the sweet spot, but it's definitely not just 1866.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon-google*
> 
> 1866 MHz is the sweet spot for ram. Anything higher is waste of money you will not see any increase in performance.


There is a smallish gain in some games. The thing to note is that intel reccomends no more than 1.5v for the imc. I think 2133MHz @ 1.5v is the sweetspot but if your comfortable with 1.65v then by all means go for 2400MHz.


----------



## Weber

I was trying to find the reason its 2400, prob price/performance thing. I read it somewhere.


----------



## Peen

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Look more. I've derived 2400 is the sweetest spot on the high end at the moment. Maybe slightly above the sweet spot, but it's definitely not just 1866.


I agree, plus 2400 is about the same price so it is a no brainer. 2600 or above it starts getting very expensive.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> On hardwareluxx.de, user SideWinderR has batch L418C134
> 
> OC results:
> 
> 4.7 - 1.220v
> 4.6 - 1.180v
> 4.5 - 1.140v
> 4.0 - 0.990v


If it can't do 5ghz, it's wortless.
who care if the chip can do 4500ghz @ 1.0v if it can't do 4800mhz + @ any voltage

Jyst my 2 cents









This is ocn, not low clock forum


----------



## Cozmo85

People who have taken deliversy from tigerdirect, are yours L4 or L3?


----------



## koekwau5

First "quite stable" (32M Prime succesfully finished) 5Ghz unit:



Edit: found out this unit is from jowi69. His batch: L336D106


----------



## setter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=FIB=Goldberg*
> 
> Ok this is my first attempt at overclocking this chip and its only been running 6 hours but so far I am impressed
> 
> Batch No L419B533 / Bought from OCUK its an OEM not a retail
> 
> Bios says 1.300v cpz says 1.320
> Max Temps are great 71 / 73 / 71 / 62
> 
> been running on Prime95 for 30 mins


Looks good, my L3 bought from ocuk is an incredibly hot chip. Temps into the 90's on default settings using p95. Lowering vcore to 1.200 results in the high 80's in p95. Lowest stable voltage i can boot into windows so far is 1.181, cpu input v at 1.800. Only tested that with a quick run of intel XTU, maxed at 64c Air cooled with an alpenfohn k2 and x2 2350 rpm PWM corsair sp's. Im considering returning this chip under distance selling.


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> There is a smallish gain in some games. *The thing to note is that intel reccomends no more than 1.5v for the imc*. I think 2133MHz @ 1.5v is the sweetspot but if your comfortable with 1.65v then by all means go for 2400MHz.


Intel seems to disagree as they list quite a few 1.65v kits as compatible for all of their iCPUs:

http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/core-i5-processor-memory-datasheet.pdf


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*
> 
> Intel seems to disagree as they list quite a few 1.65v kits as compatible for all of their iCPUs:
> 
> http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/core-i5-processor-memory-datasheet.pdf


Compatible and recommended are two different things.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> First "quite stable" (32M Prime succesfully finished) 5Ghz unit:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: found out this unit is from jowi69. His batch: L336D106


Lol 1 core 1 thread...


----------



## ixsis

Picked mine up a few minutes ago from Microcenter in Dallas and landed up with batch L329C241. That makes this chip just a few weeks short of a year old ... I was the first pre-order to pickup and I asked if they had any other (newer) batches. They brought out a container of boxed CPU's and not a single one was newer than L329 so that looks like what we are getting here.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Lol 1 core 1 thread...


Dang! Didn't see that one. Let me put that in mah chart =)
Here is one from MarkusT with 4c/8t 5Ghz =)


----------



## The Source

That says 4.8GHz. Drinking today or not enough caffeine?


----------



## ryouiki

Well newegg just shipped, so hopefully it will be in my hands before this weekend. Will be interesting to see which batch this comes from...


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> That says 4.8GHz. Drinking today or not enough caffeine?


multiplier 8-50.open ur eyes


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> multiplier 8-50.open ur eyes


Its probably 4.8 on all four and 5Ghz on one or two? My guess


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> That says 4.8GHz. Drinking today or not enough caffeine?


User has Intel SpeedStep enabled.

Edit:

Updates:

Devils Canyon Hwluxx.de

CPU Speed Vcore (CPU-Z) Stress test used

i7-4790K (L336D106) 1c/1t 5.0Ghz (50x100) 1.350V SuperPI / mod 1.5 32M http://cdn.overclock.net/2/29/29056642_screenjotfullscreen069uj2k.jpeg
i7-4790K (L418C133) 5.0Ghz (50x100) 1.332V SuperPI / mod 1.5 32M http://i.imgur.com/8If07Zy.jpg
i7-4790K (L418C134) 4.7Ghz (47x100) 1.219V Prime95 27.9 30 min blend http://baku.inf-d.de/ws12ba185/Bilder/3.JPG
i7-4790K (L336D106) 4.7Ghz (47x100) 1.212V Prime95 27.9 15 min blend http://abload.de/image.php?img=4790k_l336d1064700_12qosv8.jpg
i7-4790K 4.7Ghz (47x100) 1.360V Prime95 27.9 6 min blend http://cdn.overclock.net/0/09/09b6b9ce_4790k_prime_27.9_autoz9sgy.jpeg
i7-4790K (L418C134) 4.6Ghz (46x100) 1.180V Prime95 27.9 20 min blend http://i.imgur.com/E4IEeBR.jpg
i7-4790K (L418C133) 4.6Ghz (46x100) 1.163V Prime95 27.9 30 min blend http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2066319
i7-4790K (L418C133) 4.6Ghz (46x100) 1.173V Prime95 27.9 8 min blend http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2066269
i7-4790K 4.5Ghz (45x100) 1.128V Prime95 27.9 30 min blend http://abload.de/image.php?img=4790k_l336d1064500ghz3ek13.jpg
i7-4790K (L418C133) 4.4Ghz (44x100) 1.183V Prime95 27.9 5 min blend http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2066282

L418C133: marcusT
L336D107: SideWindeR
L418C134: SideWindeR (second unit)
L336D106: jowi69


----------



## Pikaru

TD just shipped so I cancelled my newegg order. Should get it tomorrow with next day shipping!


----------



## Dominican

sweet mother of god.


----------



## Myrmeleon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponteral*
> 
> On hardwareluxx.de, user SideWinderR has batch L418C134
> 
> OC results:
> 
> 4.7 - 1.220v
> 4.6 - 1.180v
> 4.5 - 1.140v
> 4.0 - 0.990v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Very very nice


Wow the same of the mine!!!
Get on HardwareVersande.de


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominican*
> 
> 
> 
> sweet mother of god.


Batch?? tell us how it clocks!!!


----------



## Dominican

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Batch?? tell us how it clocks!!!


L329C241 about start doing oc should hit 5ghz easy.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> multiplier 8-50.open ur eyes


Re look at the screenshot in post #2367, 48 multiplier x100 = 4.8Ghz not 5ghz.


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ixsis*
> 
> Picked mine up a few minutes ago from Microcenter in Dallas and landed up with batch L329C241. That makes this chip just a few weeks short of a year old ... I was the first pre-order to pickup and I asked if they had any other (newer) batches. They brought out a container of boxed CPU's and not a single one was newer than L329 so that looks like what we are getting here.


Have you tried to oc your cpu yet ? In that case how did it go so far ?


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominican*
> 
> L329C241 about start doing oc should hit 5ghz easy.


you think its a 5Ghz chip? good luck


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> User has Intel SpeedStep enabled.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Updates:
> 
> Devils Canyon Hwluxx.de
> 
> CPU Speed Vcore (CPU-Z) Stress test used
> 
> i7-4790K (L336D106) 1c/1t 5.0Ghz (50x100) 1.350V SuperPI / mod 1.5 32M http://cdn.overclock.net/2/29/29056642_screenjotfullscreen069uj2k.jpeg
> i7-4790K (L418C133) 5.0Ghz (50x100) 1.332V SuperPI / mod 1.5 32M http://i.imgur.com/8If07Zy.jpg
> i7-4790K (L418C134) 4.7Ghz (47x100) 1.219V Prime95 27.9 30 min blend http://baku.inf-d.de/ws12ba185/Bilder/3.JPG
> i7-4790K (L336D106) 4.7Ghz (47x100) 1.212V Prime95 27.9 15 min blend http://abload.de/image.php?img=4790k_l336d1064700_12qosv8.jpg
> i7-4790K 4.7Ghz (47x100) 1.360V Prime95 27.9 6 min blend http://cdn.overclock.net/0/09/09b6b9ce_4790k_prime_27.9_autoz9sgy.jpeg
> i7-4790K (L418C134) 4.6Ghz (46x100) 1.180V Prime95 27.9 20 min blend http://i.imgur.com/E4IEeBR.jpg
> i7-4790K (L418C133) 4.6Ghz (46x100) 1.163V Prime95 27.9 30 min blend http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2066319
> i7-4790K (L418C133) 4.6Ghz (46x100) 1.173V Prime95 27.9 8 min blend http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2066269
> i7-4790K 4.5Ghz (45x100) 1.128V Prime95 27.9 30 min blend http://abload.de/image.php?img=4790k_l336d1064500ghz3ek13.jpg
> i7-4790K (L418C133) 4.4Ghz (44x100) 1.183V Prime95 27.9 5 min blend http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2066282
> 
> L418C133: marcusT
> L336D107: SideWindeR
> L418C134: SideWindeR (second unit)
> L336D106: jowi69


Ah, my apologies. These super pi results are well and good but don't make for a useful machine so I'll sit quietly and wait for "stable" results to start coming in. I'd guess we won't be seeing many 5GHz results at that point.


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> People who have taken deliversy from tigerdirect, are yours L4 or L3?


What is this L3 or L4 thing?


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowBlackGod*
> 
> What is this L3 or L4 thing?


L3 is a chip made in 2013 L4 is 2014. many chips so far for 4790K are mid 2013 parts, meaning they are probably repackaged 4770k's. the L4 chips appear to clock better.


----------



## umaxtu

Order processed: Ready for UPS

Also, how much of an effect does the power supply have on overclocking? I didn't go dirt cheap with mine but its not super high quality either.


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> L3 is a chip made in 2013 L4 is 2014. many chips so far for 4790K are mid 2013 parts, meaning they are probably repackaged 4770k's. the L4 chips appear to clock better.


Right! Thank you for the explenation!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> L3 is a chip made in 2013 L4 is 2014. many chips so far for 4790K are mid 2013 parts, meaning they are probably repackaged 4770k's. the L4 chips appear to clock better.


Correct, but this isnt set in stone. We dont really have a big enough amount of results in yet to decipher the truth, but it does appear the L14s OC better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umaxtu*
> 
> Order processed: Ready for UPS
> 
> Also, how much of an effect does the power supply have on overclocking? I didn't go dirt cheap with mine but its not super high quality either.


It can have a big effect, if your PSU aint up to the task and your putting it under stress it could konk out. If its a realy cheap unit it could pull other parts down with it. This is obviously worse case scenario.

Which PSU you got?


----------



## setter

Currently working on a 4.7ghz oc on mine. Only tested so far with cinebench and intel XTU, cant use p95 etc as its too hot.

XTU result.


http://imgur.com/brHTP5q


----------



## Peepr

setter you are on WC or air?


----------



## umaxtu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> It can have a big effect, if your PSU aint up to the task and your putting it under stress it could konk out. If its a realy cheap unit it could pull other parts down with it. This is obviously worse case scenario.
> 
> Which PSU you got?


I have an Ultra LSP550 at the moment. I do plan on replacing my PSU within the next couple months (a little extra headroom for a beefier video card).


----------



## Weber

ok, found it , 2400Mhz is in the conclusion.

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/memory/display/haswell-ddr3.html


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> convince me to upgrade from my i7 2600k at 4.6!


At 4.6, the 4790k would be as fast as if you overclocked your 2600k to about 5.2?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Re look at the screenshot in post #2367, 48 multiplier x100 = 4.8Ghz not 5ghz.


yep after the test went down to 48.but look on right side there is 8-50 which means it was set multiplier to 50.

hardwareversand.de ran out of 4790k.

ready for dispatch from 2014-06-26

damm


----------



## setter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peepr*
> 
> setter you are on WC or air?


Air cooling. Alpenfohn k2 mount doom dual tower cooler. Fitted with x2 120mm, 2350 rpm PWM corsair sp's.


----------



## Peepr

roger that setter. Anyone here running a WC set up and what kinda temps you getting on stock and max oc?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> At 4.6, the 4790k would be as fast as if you overclocked your 2600k to about 5.2?


a I7 2700k @ 5.453Ghz is about the same as a 4.7Ghz 4770k if you compare using cinebench

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores/0_50


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peepr*
> 
> roger that setter. Anyone here running a WC set up and what kinda temps you getting on stock and max oc?


I think my temps on my watercool setup only shot up after like the 1.3v mark. Will be able to let you know for definite tomorrow.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dominican*
> 
> L329C241 about start doing oc should hit 5ghz easy.


Dang .. yours is made in week 29.
Lowest I've seen so far is L336 ..
I'm now praying that this could be the 5Ghz batch .. pl0x Gawd

Edit: Whut the .. my I7-4770K is also a L336. Which means yours was made earlier than my i7-4770k. Intel had them for so long allready ..


----------



## superV

increasing VRM Switching frequancy should decrease vcore ??


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> First i want to become 4.5 somehow "stable" and then i go for 4.7. If i am lucky CPU will do 4.7 ca. 1.26-27.
> But as far as i see it temps are OK but would delid anyway if i keep the CPU.
> 
> I tried cinebench 4.7
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and cinebench 4.5
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these values any good for Haswell I7 ??


Alxx, for comparison my 4.7 4770K does Cinebench at 10.28 (best of 3 runs). So I would say yours looks about right.


----------



## Ponteral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrmeleon*
> 
> Wow the same of the mine!!!
> Get on HardwareVersande.de


Can you get 5 GHz stable, If you will, let me know


----------



## Peepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I think my temps on my watercool setup only shot up after like the 1.3v mark. Will be able to let you know for definite tomorrow.


I am in middle of hot summer in USA and my ambients very high, around 28-30C so my WC setup isn't ideal right now. Will be picking up a 4690k from microcenter next week.


----------



## fateswarm

Wait. Are you sure that last letter was the Stepping. How could some 2013 chips have higher stepping than some 2014?

Also, don't invest everything on the year, it might be unrelated.

But it's fine investigating it.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Wait. Are you sure that last letter was the Stepping. How could some 2013 chips have higher stepping than some 2014?
> 
> Also, don't invest everything on the year, it might be unrelated.
> 
> But it's fine investigating it.


? What are you refering to?


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> ? What are you refering to?


Guessing batch numbers


----------



## fateswarm

Yes, it appears the last four digits are purely batch IDs, not stepping. I mean how could they have a stepping higher months earlier.

Well, unless the "stepping" is on the batch, which is completely uninteresting.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Yes, it appears the last four digits are purely batch IDs, not stepping. I mean how could they have a stepping higher months earlier.
> 
> Well, unless the "stepping" is on the batch, which is completely uninteresting.


Stepping is in the batchnumber:

Example: L707A723 -

1st letter or digit = plant code: (Malaysia)
0 = San Jose, Costa Rica
1 = Cavite, Philippines
3 = Costa Rica
6 = Chandler, Arizona
7 = Philippines
8 = Leixlip, Ireland
9 = Penang, Malaysia
L = Malaysia
Q = Malaysia
R = Manila, Philippines
Y = Leixlip, Ireland

2nd digit = Year of production: (2007)
3rd & 4th digits = week: (7th week )
5th digit = Stepping (A or B or C)
6th - 8th digits = lot number: (723)
10th - 13th digits = serialization code (-)

Mine I7-4770K = L336C836

Malaysia, Year 2013, Week 36, Stepping C, lot number whatever that may be.

Edit: seems like CPU-Z is telling me the same. So guess that's correct.


----------



## EinZerstorer

DC didnt sell me so I'm keeping my maximus v gene and got this today, until intel releases something more worthwhile to jump to...........


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Stepping is in the batchnumber:
> 
> Example: L707A723 -
> 
> 1st letter or digit = plant code: (Malaysia)
> 0 = San Jose, Costa Rica
> 1 = Cavite, Philippines
> 3 = Costa Rica
> 6 = Chandler, Arizona
> 7 = Philippines
> 8 = Leixlip, Ireland
> 9 = Penang, Malaysia
> L = Malaysia
> Q = Malaysia
> R = Manila, Philippines
> Y = Leixlip, Ireland
> 
> 2nd digit = Year of production: (2007)
> 3rd & 4th digits = week: (7th week )
> 5th digit = Stepping (A or B or C)
> 6th - 8th digits = lot number: (723)
> 10th - 13th digits = serialization code (-)
> 
> Mine I7-4770K = L336C836
> 
> Malaysia, Year 2013, Week 36, Stepping C, lot number whatever that may be.
> 
> Edit: seems like CPU-Z is telling me the same. So guess that's correct.


Alright, last four digits are largely uninteresting beyond obscure bookkeeping since they don't denote a technological change.


----------



## asuindasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Stepping is in the batchnumber:
> 
> Example: L707A723 -
> 
> 1st letter or digit = plant code: (Malaysia)
> 0 = San Jose, Costa Rica
> 1 = Cavite, Philippines
> 3 = Costa Rica
> 6 = Chandler, Arizona
> 7 = Philippines
> 8 = Leixlip, Ireland
> 9 = Penang, Malaysia
> L = Malaysia
> Q = Malaysia
> R = Manila, Philippines
> Y = Leixlip, Ireland
> 
> 2nd digit = Year of production: (2007)
> 3rd & 4th digits = week: (7th week )
> 5th digit = Stepping (A or B or C)
> 6th - 8th digits = lot number: (723)
> 10th - 13th digits = serialization code (-)
> 
> Mine I7-4770K = L336C836
> 
> Malaysia, Year 2013, Week 36, Stepping C, lot number whatever that may be.
> 
> Edit: seems like CPU-Z is telling me the same. So guess that's correct.


That's correct, the lot is the batch of wafers that this die was run in (x # wafers in a lot, y # die/wafer ect)


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuindasun*
> 
> That's correct, the lot is the batch of wafers that this die was run in (x # wafers in a lot, y # die/wafer ect)


Ahh nice to know! Thnx for the information.
+rep =)

Edit: Nice Scooby btw. Whut blow-off valve? (a)


----------



## xCarJx

well i think i've lurked enough in this forum and its time to join~ im getting a DC, a nice step up from my 2500 (non K) and really cheap intel motherboard

Sadly i was already half done with my new build when the DC was announced (same day i was going to buy a 4770K) so i got a Hero VI instead of Vi when planning for the 4770K well i wasn't going to jump into Broadwell so no losses there

this will be my first time jumping in the overclocking wagon but i have always build my own rigs, will keep track of this topic and report my findings when amazon finally ships the cpu

so yea i have the chip pre-ordered since june 7~ so i hope amazon sends me the first batch they get, delivery date is still for 26th,1 day shipping you know how restless the waiting is, and after that it still needs shipping to my country i should be getting it around Wednesday next week

will be bothering you all when i start tweaking and twitching stuff ;D


----------



## Bluemustang

WOOT WOOT my newegg preorder just went into packaging status, getting earlier than expected!


----------



## koekwau5

Welcome to overclock.net
Don't hesitate to ask questions =)


----------



## fateswarm

Darn living on an island. Thursday.


----------



## Eddie Felson

This week my over-nighted i7-4790k should arrive from newegg and fit into my Asus z97 Deluxe motherboard. From what I read I will be able to let the motherboard do the OC and get pretty good results without my help.

I have been otherwise doing my research, most i7-4790k reviews use my motherboard so outside the variability of the CPU the stuff I read should be applicable with normal disclaimers.

Core Components:
EVGA Super NOVA 1300 - PS
Cool Master Cosmos II - Case
Cool Master Nepton 280L - CPU cooling
Samsung 840 EVO 1TB - Boot Drive
Asus Z97 Deluxe - MB
G.Skill Trident X 4x4GB 2400 10-12-12-31 - memory
Intel i7-4790k - CPU
EVGA Geforce GTX 780 3GB - ACX cooler
Windows 8.1 Pro - with the Classic Shell upgrade

Bit Tech reached 4.8GHZ at 1.33v x48 multiplier staying below 85C. They tried 1.4V to reach 4.9GHz but the PC would not boot.

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2014/06/19/intel-core-i7-4790k-devil-s-canyon-review/7

Tweak town ended up with a 47x multiplier for 4697 MHz, that would be at 1.402V.

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6447/intel-core-i7-4790k-devil-s-canyon-cpu-review/index2.html

Legit Reviews ran 1.351V and a 47 multiplier to reach 4698.9 MHz.

http://www.legitreviews.com/intel-core-i7-4790k-devils-canyon-processor-review_143880/14#lMSZtJDfj4GxBp29.99

I'd would like to get five years of 12x7 use out of this CPU like I have all my others. I guess my one question would be how safe is to run more than 1.351V and if I tried 1.4V would damage the CPU with long term harmful effects on the CPU?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eddie Felson*
> 
> From what I read I will be able to let the motherboard do the OC and get pretty good results without my help.


If you think you can let motherboards do the OC you gonna have a bad time.

That phrase sounds influenced by ASUS advertising.


----------



## Bluemustang

Based on what ive read im going to stay under 1.3. You're expecting quite a long life so i'd at least do the same with yours.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Anyone know Amazon.ca and newegg.ca's policy on CPU returns?

I ordered an i5 that's gonna come in a few weeks, in the meantime I need a CPU to power my rig.

I'm thinking ordering a DC, a Pentium K, or maybe an i3 to use for a week or two.


----------



## Phoney Persona

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetinguy*
> 
> Had to create an account to post this. Went to my local microcenter to pick up the t16000 joystick that was on sale. They told me they got the 4790k's in stock today and let me pick up my online order. My pick up date wasn't coming up until at least the 30th so I am happy!!! And they are almost $70 off.
> 
> I've got batch L329C244


Thanks...I followed your lead and went to my local MC (ATL) and got one with a ASRock Z97 Extreme6. $409.98, B4 tax. Plus the Extreme6 has a $15 rebate. YIPEE...4790K DC + MB = $396. Will help soften the ouch of the Samsung XP941 Ultra M.2 PCIe x 4 that will be the OS SSD.

I hope your batch is a great one because mine is identical.







L329C244

They started with "We don't have those yet".
Can you check inventory? I hear lots of other MC's have them.
Checks and it comes up with 65 4790K's "Oh, look at that. Well, let me go check the warehouse".
Comes back with " We can't sell those until Friday".
Are you sure. I see on the internet that lots of MC's all over the east coast are selling them now. (Really just you thetinguy)
After 4 minutes, (which felt like 20) he steps out from the back with one of those glorious blue boxes. But is then called back and disappears for 3 more minutes only to return with my Intel 4790k DC CPU.


----------



## Darius510

How late do the 4770K batches go? If they've really been harvesting the good OCers for the past year, that explains why it's been so hard to find a decent clocking 4770K....they've been holding them back.


----------



## fateswarm

I don't think they harvested anything. The package has improved electrical circuits. In all likelihood the FIVR proved extremely unstable for overclocking and they are filtering the power supply better now.


----------



## MiePx4

Hey guys, I have a quick question about the batch no. ...
I found this picture:


He got the exact same batch no, as I got: L418C133

But I only get 4.6GHz P95 blend stable with my CPU (1.32V). 4.7 is impossible with 1.4V.
First I tought i just got a bad chip, but this makes me curious.

Are such big differences possible within the same batch?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiePx4*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a quick question about the batch no. ...
> I found this picture:
> 
> 
> He got the exact same batch no, as I got: L418C133
> 
> But I only get 4.6GHz P95 blend stable with my CPU (1.32V). 4.7 is impossible with 1.4V.
> First I tought i just got a bad chip, but this makes me curious.
> 
> Are such big differences possible within the same batch?


If the voltage regulation of a motherboard is very bad, yes. Also there are more settings that Vcore.

Also year etc. bunch numbers are largely nothing important.

People collect them rightfully but don't bet on their info.


----------



## MiePx4

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> If the voltage regulation of a motherboard is very bad, yes. Also there are more settings that Vcore.
> 
> Also year etc. bunch numbers are largely nothing important.
> 
> People collect them rightfully but don't bet on their info.






I got a MSI mPower Z97.
It just called itself a OC Board.

And yeah, I tried to tweak some settings. Im following the Haswell OC Guide right now.
And as I said in my first post, its my first overclock ever, but this huge differnces just makes me feel uncomfortable with my OC right now ...


----------



## fateswarm

All Z97 boards are OC boards, though some are mediocre for OC indeed. The MPowers aren't the most amazing (analog/hybrid PWM controllers) but they should be adequate for air/water needs in almost all cases.

I'd look at settings in your case first, yeah.


----------



## Peepr

4690k and 4790k available at MC in houston. Going to pick up a 4790k tomorrow during lunch. Will be putting it underwater and let you all know tomorrow night. Pairing with a gigabyte z97 SOC Force board.

EDIT: customer service rep just emailed me saying they will be available on the 30th. Not sure wut is happening as their website says in stock and others have been able to pick up their preorders.


----------



## $ilent

Whats the definition of "Ultimate annoyance?"

Spending 2 hours taking your PC apart, removing the radiator and reattaching 6 fans, putting it all back together...only to realise one of the fans on the top side of the radiator is facing the wrong way.

Literally cannot describe how annoying this is...means im going to have to take it all apart since the top fans position mean that the whole rad and all top fans must be unscrewed.

On the plus side, my new bitfenix spectre 120mm fans are $ilent (see what I did there?), in comparison to the awful corsair Sp120 fans I had in before. The noise they emitted was ridiculous, I dont know if it was design or if it was bearing noise meaning they were faulty, but these new fans are literally inaudible over my D5 vario pump now.

I will once again be able to leave my PC on overnight without noticing it!

P.S if anyone is looking for some new rad fans I highly recommend these bitfenix 120mm Spectre's. They look exactly the same as scythe gentle typhoons and I think they are actually case fans, but just checking my temps at load and even with only 4 fans running they outperform my noisy old SP120s, maxing out at 63C at ~1.25v during prime.


----------



## MiePx4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I'd look at settings in your case first, yeah.


Should I just reset my cmos and start all over again?
Do you got some tips for a bloody beginner like me?

Well, maybe I just got a very decent chip and I just want to contribute some nice OC results.
But I cant becuase of the missing experience.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I don't think they harvested anything. The package has improved electrical circuits. In all likelihood the FIVR proved extremely unstable for overclocking and they are filtering the power supply better now.


Then how else do you explain my chip being made in the middle of last year?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Whats the definition of "Ultimate annoyance?"
> 
> Spending 2 hours taking your PC apart, removing the radiator and reattaching 6 fans, putting it all back together...only to realise one of the fans on the top side of the radiator is facing the wrong way.
> 
> Literally cannot describe how annoying this is...means im going to have to take it all apart since the top fans position mean that the whole rad and all top fans must be unscrewed.
> 
> On the plus side, my new bitfenix spectre 120mm fans are $ilent (see what I did there?), in comparison to the awful corsair Sp120 fans I had in before. The noise they emitted was ridiculous, I dont know if it was design or if it was bearing noise meaning they were faulty, but these new fans are literally inaudible over my D5 vario pump now.
> 
> I will once again be able to leave my PC on overnight without noticing it!
> 
> P.S if anyone is looking for some new rad fans I highly recommend these bitfenix 120mm Spectre's. They look exactly the same as scythe gentle typhoons and I think they are actually case fans, but just checking my temps at load and even with only 4 fans running they outperform my noisy old SP120s, maxing out at 63C at ~1.25v during prime.


Good to know checking them out now!


----------



## superV

looking in my case i touched vrm cooler of the mobo and it was very very very hot.so i put a cooler master high rpm 120mm fan over it at max and i start testing lower voltages and increasing pwm frequency till 900 khz the temps of the cooler went down so much that touching i wasn't feeling heat,and from my crappy 4770k from 4.5 ghz @1.35v i did 1.24v stable wprime 1024m. in bios 1.24v but cpuz showing different.so as it seems increasing pwm frequency and cooling vrm helps a lot getting low voltages..i have the radiator up on my case pushing air into but not very helpful,and inside my case i have only 2 corsair 140mm fans and cpu liquid cooled,so there is no big airflow.
so i take off the fan and put pwm frequency to auto/300 khz,and almost finished to write the post and it freezed at 4.5 [email protected] so i had to put back 1.35v.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Good to know checking them out now!


Its the bitfenix 120mm Spectre model number - BFF-SCF-12025WW-RP

They are literally amazing, same performance if not better than SP120s but man...they are inaudible. And best of all they are cheap! They are like 1/3 of the price of the Noctua fans and I bet they dont perform much worse for the price. Loving them! Ive got them in a fan controller too, at 40% they are inaudible, even at 100% they just emit a quiet hum.


----------



## radeon-google

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Anyone know Amazon.ca and newegg.ca's policy on CPU returns?
> 
> I ordered an i5 that's gonna come in a few weeks, in the meantime I need a CPU to power my rig.
> 
> I'm thinking ordering a DC, a Pentium K, or maybe an i3 to use for a week or two.


You can't return CPU's , you can only exchange it for an identical one.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiePx4*
> 
> Should I just reset my cmos and start all over again?
> Do you got some tips for a bloody beginner like me?
> 
> Well, maybe I just got a very decent chip and I just want to contribute some nice OC results.
> But I cant becuase of the missing experience.


There are several guides posted for both Z87 & Z97 boards, check any/all of them out. Also check out Darkwizzie's "Haswell Overclocking Guide" for sure. I don't remember if he posted nominal voltages but they can be found:


----------



## Pe8er

BHPhotovideo just changed expected availability to July 1st







I should probably cancel that order and go for TigerDirect. I'll see if I can manage to get another $20 off coupon from Shoprunner guys


----------



## setter

Impressive temps, ive looked at the spectre fans before, well priced too.


----------



## Cait Sith Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> WOOT WOOT my newegg preorder just went into packaging status, getting earlier than expected!


My 4690K is still in Pre-Order, and the release date is bumped back to the 26th.


----------



## superV

guys look post #2431 .
anybody have experienced this kind of ovc ?


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cait Sith Cat*
> 
> My 4690K is still in Pre-Order, and the release date is bumped back to the 26th.


Yours maybe. Mine changed from pre-order to packaging so that should be whats happening.

When did you place your order? I preordered on the 18th.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Then how else do you explain my chip being made in the middle of last year?


The same. That they didn't harvest anything. The dies are 4770, the package is only changed, circuits on it and paste.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> guys look post #2431 .
> anybody have experienced this kind of ovc ?


Dont change PWN frequency, leave it at auto.

Also why jump from 1.35 to 1.30? Go up in 0.05 increments.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon-google*
> 
> You can't return CPU's , you can only exchange it for an identical one.


Is that just newegg or apply to amazon as well?


----------



## asuindasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Ahh nice to know! Thnx for the information.
> +rep =)
> 
> Edit: Nice Scooby btw. Whut blow-off valve? (a)


Np, share what I can









Have a full-recirc turbo-smart, no chirp sound until I go EWG, but staying stage 2 until i have enough saved for a built engine. Turbo swap puts me in the "gonna blow up!" engine range so just takin it easy and going after the suspension/brakes for the moment


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> looking in my case i touched vrm cooler of the mobo and it was very very very


I'm surprised the 6 extreme got high temps. It's supposed to have 8 CSD87350Q5D mosfets that are able to go up to roughly 600W without much problem. A LN2 overclock may go up to 200W.

See if you've disabled phases with one of the options.


----------



## thetinguy

This is what I got with the NH-D15 and the Asus Z97-A auto-overclock. 

http://i.imgur.com/nSO5Uvc.png


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Dont change PWN frequency, leave it at auto.
> 
> Also why jump from 1.35 to 1.30? Go up in 0.05 increments.


from what i saw on web and me testing, having high pwm frequency gives cleaner voltage to the cpu and lowers the core voltage.i'm not worried bout those temps, soon phase change and i'll do i vrm block too,just asking if somebody tweaks that too,and is good news. for now i'm not keeping the fan it makes big noise.
Quote:


> I'm surprised the 6 extreme got high temps. It's supposed to have 8 CSD87350Q5D mosfets that are able to go up to roughly 600W without much problem. A LN2 overclock may go up to 200W.
> 
> See if you've disabled phases with one of the options.


ye i disabled all thermal stuff etc etc,maybe for that,but still good news.


----------



## ixsis

Took a quick pic. I'm planning on leaving it in the box until I see some results more results for the batch number. I have 15 days to take it back in the event the batch turns out to be worse than most. My case/cooling choices right now are a CaseLabs S5 and either a single fan Megahalem Rev C. or a single fan H80i until I make the move to full water after Thanksgiving (personal Christmas present...)

As posted earlier

Retailer: Microcenter Dallas
Batch: L329C241


----------



## radeon-google

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Is that just newegg or apply to amazon as well?


It applies to Newegg. I am not sure about amazon.


----------



## Weber

My newegg changed from packaging to shipped, but it looks like it was too late to get a tracking number today.

edit, it did go last minute.

its coming today


----------



## Asus11

played around with it for abit

seems like 4.6 is the max I can get it to atm with around 1.36-1.375v
with 2600mhz ram

this one is 2013 production

I got another one coming tomorrow

hopefully a better overclocker

we'll see..

if anyone has any tips on to overclock further as im still a novice

but.. stock volts at 4.4ghz was 1.272v..

so maybe just a bad cpu

defo considering delidding

Batch

L336D106


----------



## Tmfs

Looks like everyone that has got one from MC is a L329XXXX which is earliest production I've seen so far for a 4790K. Unfortunately it seems like the L4s are performing better at the moment.

Oddly enough my 4770K is 3329BXXX which is the same production week as the 4790Ks MC has but my chip is a Costa Rica. Does 4.6 with 1.3v with 20C ambient (needs 1.31 with more reasonable ambients) so nothing special by any means.

Edit: Typo


----------



## fateswarm

Hrm. I wonder if there's any benefit in delidding if you don't go above 80C on air cooling.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Hrm. I wonder if there's any benefit in delidding if you don't go above 80C on air cooling.


probably not much.most delid because they hit the thermal limit first.but from the guys that have already gotten their chips, it seems this time around, ppl are hitting voltage limits first


----------



## caladbolg

Impressively, my 4790k seems to have achieved a weight of 0.00Lbs.


----------



## fateswarm

There might be a slight benefit for longevity. Anyway.. I'll see what I get.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> 
> 
> played around with it for abit
> 
> seems like 4.6 is the max I can get it to atm with around 1.36-1.375v
> with 2600mhz ram
> 
> this one is 2013 production
> 
> I got another one coming tomorrow
> 
> hopefully a better overclocker
> 
> we'll see..
> 
> if anyone has any tips on to overclock further as im still a novice
> 
> but.. stock volts at 4.4ghz was 1.272v..
> 
> so maybe just a bad cpu
> 
> defo considering delidding
> 
> Batch
> 
> L336D106


where u from ? here in italy and i think EU ,you have 10 days to give back the product if not satisfied and if u opened it.
go read policies from where u bought it.

are you sure that you tried everything??cuz that cpu is bad as #@#$%%


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caladbolg*
> 
> 
> Impressively, my 4790k seems to have achieved a weight of 0.00Lbs.


nice! U must've gotten the special edition one made completely of aerogel


----------



## Alxx

I had some Haswells and when you delid you can save Vcore sometimes through delidding. When this is the case (not always) you can save around 0.015-0.02 Vcore on your overclock. This was also confirmed by other Hwluxx members. I had two I5 4670K where this was definetly the case. The less heat the better for your overclock.

@Asus11 ignore stock voltage it is in most of the times too high. Best is to fix Input, vcore and cache voltages manual. Put your vcore to fixed/ override when testing your OC. When you are stable you can try adaptive or offset - if you have to. You can start with let's say 1.25 Vcore an then see how high you can go with CPU multiplier.

With my Gigabyte Board I can leave Vcore fixed. It will definetly lower to around 0.08 when in idle.

Also read Darkwizzies Haswell OC Guide. Good luck with your incoming DC.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> I had some Haswells and when you delid you can save Vcore sometimes through delidding. When this is the case (not always) you can save around 0.015-0.02 Vcore on your overclock. This was also confirmed by other Hwluxx members. I had two I5 4670K where this was definetly the case.
> 
> @Asus11 ignore stock voltage it is in most of the times too high. Best is to fix Input, vcore and cache voltages manual. Put your vcore to fixed/ override when testing yor OC. When you are stable you can try adaptive or offset - if you have to.
> With my Gigabyte Board I can leave Vcore fixed. It will definetly lower to around 0.08 when in idle.
> Also read Darkwizzies Haswell OC Guide.


how to make the cpu go idle? i tried everything,just changing multiplier and vcore and same doesn't go idle,stays at the multiplier i set.


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> how to make the cpu go idle? i tried everything,just changing multiplier and vcore and same doesn't go idle,stays at the multiplier i set.


review the GB intel oc guide for all the specifics...VID will stay set but vcore will throttle along with your multi.


----------



## fateswarm

Ah. BTW. Upgrade your gigabyte BIOSes or set manual voltages at least.

There's a bug they run above 1.4 on stock.


----------



## roy5000x2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> Looks like everyone that has got one from MC is a L329XXXX which is earliest production I've seen so far for a 4790K. Unfortunately it seems like the L4s are performing better at the moment.
> 
> Oddly enough my 4770K is 3329BXXX which is the production week as the 4790Ks MC has but my chip is a Costa Rica. Does 4.6 with 1.3v with 20C ambient (needs 1.31 with more reasonable ambients) so nothing special by any means.
> 
> Edit: Typo


Just picked one up from MC in Boston and yup, L329C241


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Ah. BTW. Upgrade your gigabyte BIOSes or set manual voltages at least.
> 
> There's a bug they run above 1.4 on stock.


i have asus maximus vi extreme.yes i did only manual voltage and multiplier,same doesn't go idle.it's not a important thing for me,cuz i want the cpu at full speed when gaming,cuz some games don't require full speed just how much it needs.just asking cuz i'm curious


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> how to make the cpu go idle? i tried everything,just changing multiplier and vcore and same doesn't go idle,stays at the multiplier i set.


Enable Eist, C1, C3 sometimes C6/7 in Bios set windows Power plan (in energy options) to balanced and check with Hwinfo under Vcore not Vid. It also might be that your vcore sensor has the wrong description than you have to identify and rename it in Hwinfo.

In the picture you can see vcore setting


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Enable Eist, C1, C3 sometimes C6/7 in Bios set windows Power plan (in energy options) to balanced and check with Hwinfo under Vcore not Vid. It also might be that your vcore sensor has the wrong description than you have to identify and rename it in Hwinfo.


damm maybe ur right,i have windows on high performance,so maybe is that.anyway just forget it. i was curious.


----------



## lilchronic

in stock at newegg:thumb:


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roy5000x2*
> 
> Just picked one up from MC in Boston and yup, L329C241


How is your chip? I can't make it to Cambridge til next Monday, unless I take the T, nah, i'll wait...


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> First i want to become 4.5 somehow "stable" and then i go for 4.7. If i am lucky CPU will do 4.7 ca. 1.26-27.
> But as far as i see it temps are OK but would delid anyway if i keep the CPU.
> 
> I tried cinebench 4.7
> 
> 
> 
> and cinebench 4.5
> 
> 
> 
> Are these values any good for Haswell I7 ??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> how to make the cpu go idle? i tried everything,just changing multiplier and vcore and same doesn't go idle,stays at the multiplier i set.
> 
> 
> 
> Enable Eist, C1, C3 sometimes C6/7 in Bios set windows Power plan (in energy options) to balanced and check with Hwinfo under Vcore not Vid. It also might be that your vcore sensor has the wrong description than you have to identify and rename it in Hwinfo.
> 
> In the picture you can see vcore setting
Click to expand...

Just some comparison on cine 11.5..
3770k @ 4836


So around 4500 on a 4790k can come out in front there abouts


----------



## SonDa5

I just got mine. 4790k batch L329C244 made in Malaysia.


----------



## roy5000x2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> How is your chip? I can't make it to Cambridge til next Monday, unless I take the T, nah, i'll wait...


Don't know and sadly won't know until the weekend. The chip is for a new computer that I still need to build :/


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Enable Eist, C1, C3 sometimes C6/7 in Bios set windows Power plan (in energy options) to balanced and check with Hwinfo under Vcore not Vid. It also might be that your vcore sensor has the wrong description than you have to identify and rename it in Hwinfo.
> 
> In the picture you can see vcore setting


Your numbers still seem fairly high. You should be going down to 0.024v during idle states.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Alxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Your numbers still seem fairly high. You should be going down to 0.024v during idle states.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Somehow my PC does not like C6/7 so it is disabled. I think it is an issue with the power supply. Only Eist and C3 for me.


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Stepping is in the batchnumber:
> 
> Example: L707A723 -
> 
> 1st letter or digit = plant code: (Malaysia)
> 0 = San Jose, Costa Rica
> 1 = Cavite, Philippines
> 3 = Costa Rica
> 6 = Chandler, Arizona
> 7 = Philippines
> 8 = Leixlip, Ireland
> 9 = Penang, Malaysia
> L = Malaysia
> Q = Malaysia
> R = Manila, Philippines
> Y = Leixlip, Ireland
> 
> 2nd digit = Year of production: (2007)
> 3rd & 4th digits = week: (7th week )
> 5th digit = Stepping (A or B or C)
> 6th - 8th digits = lot number: (723)
> 10th - 13th digits = serialization code (-)
> 
> Mine I7-4770K = L336C836
> 
> Malaysia, Year 2013, Week 36, Stepping C, lot number whatever that may be.
> 
> Edit: seems like CPU-Z is telling me the same. So guess that's correct.


Stepping on batch number is different, then stepping which CPU-Z read.


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

Happy days just done 30 mins on prime95 4.8Ghz







ok I know its not fully stable but that will do for me










Not sure I can get to 4.9 will need a much cooler day . I can boot @ 4.9 and run the computer but no way is it going to run prime95


----------



## stasio

^Set CPU Base Clock to "Manual" (in BIOS) ... to get bus speed 100MHz.

Edit:
Your temp is far away from TJmax.


----------



## bkiserx7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=FIB=Goldberg*
> 
> Happy days just done 30 mins on prime95 4.8Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok I know its not fully stable but that will do for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I can get to 4.9 will need a much cooler day . I can boot @ 4.9 and run the computer but no way is it going to run prime95


Very nice, I hope you get it stable at 4.9 and maybe benchable at 5.0.


----------



## Pavilion 650m

I dont understand why some people use 1.4v on the new processors to get 4.7/4.8 , even though you can get 4.4 ghz on 1.27ish. I dont think its worth the risk.


----------



## KFume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I have discovered there are a LOT of people failing in BOTH methods that are ashamed to report their failures. This is because in clubs you see ~100% "success" rate and then you find sporadic posts of honest people that report "I messed up a few chips before I succeeded".
> 
> I think the blade method needs more surgical precision and that most people failing do not even do it correctly. e.g. pushing without knowing they have to push towards the top of the IHS. Not push inside "generally".
> 
> PS. The two-blocks method seems better than vice. It's like vice without unnecessary complexity. It's as if the vice method stole the idea and made it more fancy.


In my case I did it incorrectly, I positioned the razor towards the PCB, like you mentioned, scratching and effecting the memory modules on my board. I also tried the vice method and it couldn't be easier. Everyone should look into what method they feel comfortable with, using razors can also be dangerous. IMO using the vice is by far the safest and easiest option.


----------



## bkiserx7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KFume*
> 
> In my case I did it incorrectly, I positioned the razor towards the PCB, like you mentioned, scratching and effecting the memory modules on my board. I also tried the vice method and it couldn't be easier. Everyone should look into what method they feel comfortable with, using razors can also be dangerous. IMO using the vice is by far the safest and easiest option.


I agree, it literally took seconds with the vice. I also did my G1610 first just to get a feel for it. Home depot has a great lil $20 vice that has nice bite on the IHS.


----------



## stasio

Here in Malaysia start to receive batch L419B540.

https://www.facebook.com/IDEALTECHOLOGY


----------



## BoredErica

How much benefit are we going to see delidding the DC? Isn't the #1 selling point of DC that the thermal material is actually fine now?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Here in Malaysia start to receive batch L419B540.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/IDEALTECHOLOGY


Cool, tomorrow I will let you guys know what I get up here in Thailand.


----------



## Cazomino05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Ah. BTW. Upgrade your gigabyte BIOSes or set manual voltages at least.
> 
> There's a bug they run above 1.4 on stock.


just came to post this, my cpu was running at 1.35v on stock (I noticed because my temps were off the charts), what bios are you using? I can only get F5 from their online updater

also turbo boost monitor thinks I'm at 31.62Ghz


----------



## Quantum Reality

Hey. I don't have my G3258 yet, but here's proof of my NCIX pre-order:


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cazomino05*
> 
> just came to post this, my cpu was running at 1.35v on stock (I noticed because my temps were off the charts), what bios are you using? I can only get F5 from their online updater
> 
> also turbo boost monitor thinks I'm at 31.62Ghz


That must be a world record, congratulations.


----------



## Speedster159

Hurr... Worth the upgrade from the 3770K?


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cazomino05*
> 
> just came to post this, my cpu was running at 1.35v on stock (I noticed because my temps were off the charts), what bios are you using? I can only get F5 from their online updater
> 
> also turbo boost monitor thinks I'm at 31.62Ghz


Which board you have?


----------



## Cazomino05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Which board you have?


Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming 7


----------



## astralhash

Wooo! Guess I'm part of the club now, just placed my order for the 4790K. Hopefully I get a good chip! I have a 4670K and it runs 4.6 at 1.225v... Hopefully I can top that or at least run that.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cazomino05*
> 
> just came to post this, my cpu was running at 1.35v on stock (I noticed because my temps were off the charts), what bios are you using? I can only get F5 from their online updater
> 
> also turbo boost monitor thinks I'm at 31.62Ghz


That's... slightly high.









But... can it play Minesweeper?!


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cazomino05*
> 
> Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming 7


NEVER use online updater.

Latest official BIOS F6 you can get here:
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4959#bios
or latest beta BIOS F7a here:
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios.html


----------



## Cazomino05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's... slightly high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But... can it play Minesweeper?!


nope!







no games in W7 professional
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> NEVER use online updater.
> 
> Latest official BIOS F6 you can get here:
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4959#bios
> or latest beta BIOS F7a here:
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-latest-beta-bios.html


Thanks, I already updated to F6 from the gigabyte website though I wonder what's in F7A


----------



## h2spartan

A weekend project for me! Some building and binning.


----------



## Pahani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> ok, found it , 2400Mhz is in the conclusion.
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/memory/display/haswell-ddr3.html


I remember reading a similar, highly detailed review on Anandtech. Though it's probably 4 months or so older than that review.

Anandtech's results (from a price/performance perspective) was that 1866 was the lowest recommended speed. 2133 was their sweet spot, but they sure didn't dissuade you from 2400 if you had a little more cash!

Based on their article, I went with 2400 C10 myself


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

Anyone get their 4790K's from Tiger Direct yet know if they are L3 or L4 batch numbers? Mine is in route scheduled for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## $ilent

Hey guys!

Got my second 4790K from HWV! Batch L418C134.

Check this out: my L3 chips stock VID for the 4.4Ghz boost was 1.239.

The new L4 chips stock VID? 1.157v


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Got my second 4790K from HWV! Batch L418C134.
> 
> Check this out: my L3 chips stock VID for the 4.4Ghz boost was 1.239.
> 
> The new L4 chips stock VID? 1.157v


lets see resultsssss


----------



## Cazomino05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Got my second 4790K from HWV! Batch L418C134.
> 
> Check this out: my L3 chips stock VID for the 4.4Ghz boost was 1.239.
> 
> The new L4 chips stock VID? 1.157v




so this is good for a 2013?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cazomino05*
> 
> 
> 
> so this is good for a 2013?


I'm not sure but it's a good indicator especially considering my previous chip needed an extra 0.10v for same stock speed determines by the vid


----------



## Cazomino05

guess it's another lottery... mines also from overclockers


----------



## Pahani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Whats the definition of "Ultimate annoyance?"
> 
> Spending 2 hours taking your PC apart, removing the radiator and reattaching 6 fans, putting it all back together...only to realise one of the fans on the top side of the radiator is facing the wrong way.
> 
> Literally cannot describe how annoying this is...means im going to have to take it all apart since the top fans position mean that the whole rad and all top fans must be unscrewed.
> 
> On the plus side, my new bitfenix spectre 120mm fans are $ilent (see what I did there?), in comparison to the awful corsair Sp120 fans I had in before. The noise they emitted was ridiculous, I dont know if it was design or if it was bearing noise meaning they were faulty, but these new fans are literally inaudible over my D5 vario pump now.
> 
> I will once again be able to leave my PC on overnight without noticing it!
> 
> P.S if anyone is looking for some new rad fans I highly recommend these bitfenix 120mm Spectre's. They look exactly the same as scythe gentle typhoons and I think they are actually case fans, but just checking my temps at load and even with only 4 fans running they outperform my noisy old SP120s, maxing out at 63C at ~1.25v during prime.


Hmm....normal Spectre's, or Spectre PRO?

My case will have 6 Spectre PROs









http://pcpartpicker.com/p/cRhxbv
(Substitute: Swiftech H220X for H220)
(Substitute: Maximus VII Formula for Maximus VI Formula)

I do have a spare 120mm......might see about replacing the stock fan the Swiftech H220X will come with, unless it's PWM.

Thanks for the vote of confidence in those fans, though......I was hoping I had made a good decision there! BitFenix fans are also only 25mm tall, instead of the 30mm that most manufacturers go with. That extra 5mm helps if you have really tight clearances!


----------



## $ilent




----------



## Cazomino05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*


nice!!







also I don't know if you saw it a few pages back but I just wanna say thanks for recommending the board on here, I got it with the free ram and I'm really happy with it


----------



## stasio

Today, I choose batch L419B540 ,
coming this friday.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Result! Congratz









CPU envy growing


----------



## setter

Nice result $ilent.


----------



## $ilent




----------



## [CyGnus]

astralhash that is a very good ( golden ) 4670k you got there... 4.6 with only 1.22v









I dont see the 4790K doing that but lets hope so


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Awesome! batch L418C134 sure looks to be a winning batch!









gz!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*










I wonder if you can do a 5GHz CPU-z sub


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you can do a 5GHz CPU-z sub


It doesnt seem to enjoy 5Ghz booting for some reason, but its strange because I trued booting at like 1.35v didnt boot, then 1.36v got to windows log in, then 1.37 didnt make it to log in, so I think there some fine tuning to be done.

Also for what its worth:


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you can do a 5GHz CPU-z sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt seem to enjoy 5Ghz booting for some reason, but its strange because I trued booting at like 1.35v didnt boot, then 1.36v got to windows log in, then 1.37 didnt make it to log in, so I think there some fine tuning to be done.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Also for what its worth:
Click to expand...

Keep playing around...







what RAM are you using?


----------



## $ilent

I've got 8gb Samsung wonder ram in


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> It doesnt seem to enjoy 5Ghz booting for some reason, but its strange because I trued booting at like 1.35v didnt boot, then 1.36v got to windows log in, then 1.37 didnt make it to log in, so I think there some fine tuning to be done.
> 
> Also for what its worth:


ordered mine 5 mins ago.it costed me total -€332,29 EUR from germany, here in italy is 339+15 euro shipping.

try a test with 1024m to see if stable.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I've got 8gb Samsung wonder ram in


Cool, what clock and timings?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cool, what clock and timings?


Just got it at stock at the moment.

edit: looks like ive hit my thermal limit. I was wondering what was up with it, my chip was getting more stabke then less stable, I think im limited by temps since they are hitting over 90C.

Guess its time to delid.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cool, what clock and timings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got it at stock at the moment.
Click to expand...

I see.... well keep tweaking and I hope to wake up and see some nice results







clock that RAM too


----------



## trickeh2k

****'s about to get real!


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*


My God. Keep cranking that thing!


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Just got it at stock at the moment.
> 
> edit: looks like ive hit my thermal limit. I was wondering what was up with it, my chip was getting more stabke then less stable, I think im limited by temps since they are hitting over 90C.
> 
> Guess its time to delid.


try to put a fan at max over mobo vrm cooler then try switching pwm frequency.


----------



## $ilent

guys im going to delid, but just realised I dont have anything to cover the little metal contacts next to the cpu die.

Would putting some of this stuff over them work under the IHS?

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Electrical-tape_green-yellow.jpg


----------



## Asus11

Nice one silent 

Mine was from Germany but is L3.. 1.272v at stock not sure wether to try and send it back or burn it just to annoy intel, my one from scan is arriving today so hopefully it is L4 otherwise I'll send it back .. The joys of wasting money

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cephelix

i've seen pics of people applying clear nail polish to that area.could give that a try


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> guys im going to delid, but just realised I dont have anything to cover the little metal contacts next to the cpu die.
> 
> Would putting some of this stuff over them work under the IHS?
> 
> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Electrical-tape_green-yellow.jpg


regular non conductive tim will protect them if you have no clear fingernail polish.

The electric tape can work too but I was scared to use that. It just does not stick good enough to me.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> guys im going to delid, but just realised I dont have anything to cover the little metal contacts next to the cpu die.
> 
> Would putting some of this stuff over them work under the IHS?
> 
> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Electrical-tape_green-yellow.jpg


my bad 4770k


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> my bad 4770k


Brill thanks, this is what I was looking to do just put some tape over that area. Did it work? I take it your saying bad 4770k as in bad overclocker, i.e not dead?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Brill thanks, this is what I was looking to do just put some tape over that area. Did it work? I take it your saying bad 4770k as in bad overclocker, i.e not dead?


yep bad ovc.but i suggest you just to put thermal paste,very thin and use something to spread it,so when u put ihs it will not spread more and can't reach those contacts,and you gain some ºC.
like i sed, very thin thermal layer.


----------



## setter

What method are you going to use for delidding $ilent? Nail polish as mentioned can work well, though you may get a few strange looks upon purchasing it.?


----------



## BoredErica

Hurry up gaise, I wanna see the average OCs on DC already.

My friend wants to do business with the devil soon.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hurry up gaise, I wanna see the average OCs on DC already.
> 
> My friend wants to do business with the devil soon.


ordered mine today,i hope they ship tomorrow.if is not 2014 batch i will not open the box.


----------



## gjc10212

Just received my 4790K from Scan. Batch L418C133


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> yep bad ovc.but i suggest you just to put thermal paste,very thin and use something to spread it,so when u put ihs it will not spread more and can't reach those contacts,and you gain some ºC.
> like i sed, very thin thermal layer.


so would the electric tape not work though?


----------



## Ized

Can't imagine slapping some plastic electrical tape on top of a CPU is a great idea.. whats its melting point?


----------



## Asus11

Silent just but ek naked mount  when I get a good chip I have the ek naked mount dying to be used 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> so would the electric tape not work though?


On my 4770K I used MX4 on the exposed contacts under the IHS.....works fine. In fact I just took it back apart (months later) and redid the CLP and the MX4 was still sitting there, undisturbed.


----------



## setter

http://imgur.com/SZc9p3a


4.7ghz, ram at 2400mhz, 10-11-11-31, 2T.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> so would the electric tape not work though?


will work,but ...in those contact passes electricity so i think they get hot a bit/maybe,so i think it's better not putting nothing.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> will work,but ...in those contact passes electricity so i think they get hot a bit/maybe,so i think it's better not putting nothing.


Well nothing is better but if some of the CLP/CLU touches does circuits by by CPU... so MX-4 is the best choice there just use some over the circuits


----------



## mick458

Just joined the club







Currently waiting for my 4790k From amazon but sadly I will have to wait till early July (Live in Australia)
Does anybody know if amazon are shipping the new 2014 DC chips or the older ones from 2013?


----------



## $ilent

What about Gelid GD Extreme TIM on the cpu electrical components? I dont have any MX4.


----------



## setter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What about Gelid GD Extreme TIM on the cpu electrical components? I dont have any MX4.


Should be ok as its non conductive.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What about Gelid GD Extreme TIM on the cpu electrical components? I dont have any MX4.


don't worry,just put a thin layer,so when u put ihs it won't spread.


----------



## [CyGnus]

$ilent you need a non conductive paste if that one is non conductive it will do just as good


----------



## Asus11

I'm confused.. Why are you using electric tape for ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gjc10212*
> 
> Just received my 4790K from Scan. Batch L418C133


Mine will come today just out of curiosity what's your stock volts??? When boosting to 4.4ghz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gjc10212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Mine will come today just out of curiosity what's your stock volts??? When boosting to 4.4ghz
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't installed it yet, will do tonight and update.


----------



## MiePx4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Mine will come today just out of curiosity what's your stock volts??? When boosting to 4.4ghz
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, I got the same batch and this is was HWInfo showed me:

Vcore: 1,080
Vcin: 1,904
CPU Vid: 1,069
CPU Ring: 1,224
/e didnt read







This are the results with 4GHz without turbo.

btw, currently testing it on x264 with 4,4 GHz 1,152 Vcore/1,139 VID


----------



## Falling Rain

Amazons website says temporarily out of stock >








It's like if you don't have enough why didn't you tell me before I ordered?









Dunno if I should cancel and reorder >_> it's just if I order in Canada it will be atleast $35 more


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiePx4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Mine will come today just out of curiosity what's your stock volts??? When boosting to 4.4ghz
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I got the same batch and this is was HWInfo showed me:
> 
> Vcore: 1,080
> Vcin: 1,904
> CPU Vid: 1,069
> CPU Ring: 1,224
> /e didnt read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This are the results with 4GHz without turbo.
> 
> btw, currently testing it on x264 with 4,4 GHz 1,152 Vcore/1,139 VID
Click to expand...

Perfect  great to hear can't wait 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxmix65

Now is here 4790k batch L331C516..
Is good batch???
http://postimg.org/image/psq4sko2j/


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falling Rain*
> 
> Amazons website says temporarily out of stock >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like if you don't have enough why didn't you tell me before I ordered?


They just trollin'


----------



## Falling Rain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> They just trollin'


Maybe I should reorder somewhere else? :|


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmix65*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now is here 4790k batch L331C516..
> Is good batch???
> http://postimg.org/image/psq4sko2j/


my bad ovc 4770k is L334
i found on net same for a 4770k 3313B438 (1.35v 5ghz 4c8t boot xp, 1.385v 32m)


----------



## sunfire222

quick test with Hyper 212 cooler, 26C roomtemp

best chip out of 4. every chip does 4.8Ghz but this with lowest voltage - just 1.27v in cinebench.

boots to 4.9Ghz, but just wont run cinebench - even with 1.4v.


----------



## sfdxsm

Anyone having issues with Amazon? My order was still pending and now they no longer show sold by amazon with prime. Says circuit city and not prime eligable. I canceled it and will take the 45 minute drive to MC now since they have plenty in stock. Really annoyed.


----------



## Falling Rain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfdxsm*
> 
> Anyone having issues with Amazon? My order was still pending and now they no longer show sold by amazon with prime. Says circuit city and not prime eligable. I canceled it and will take the 45 minute drive to MC now since they have plenty in stock. Really annoyed.


Amazon says temp out of stock for me, but I really don't have the luxury of changing, due to the fact its like $40 extra in Canada... and I would still need to pay for shipping lolz, btw also says at the earliest I'll get it by july 7th


----------



## $ilent

Well looks like I got out of jail.

Just been and bought a crappy vice from homebase, tried wood block method to delid having no succes...the bloody chip flew out of the vice and hit a hard tile floor. One of the corners is damaged from the impact...still booting into windows though *phew*

Looks like ill have to use the razor method, this 4790K is proving impossible to delid with hammer and wooden block....ive tried literally 20 times hitting it no success.


----------



## gjc10212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> *Snip*
> 
> Use a hairdryer to heat/loosen the glue then carefully push a stanley blade under a corner, worked for me with my old 4770K.


----------



## Bluemustang

Wow mine finally changed from packaging to shipped. Only took probably 14-16 hours since yesterday. Longest packaging status i can recall.


----------



## Falling Rain

Just out of curiosity, which places are being buying from, and do they ship to Canada?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gjc10212*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> *Snip*
> 
> Use a hairdryer to heat/loosen the glue then carefully push a stanley blade under a corner, worked for me with my old 4770K.
Click to expand...

how long for? how hot?

thanks


----------



## sfdxsm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falling Rain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sfdxsm*
> 
> Anyone having issues with Amazon? My order was still pending and now they no longer show sold by amazon with prime. Says circuit city and not prime eligable. I canceled it and will take the 45 minute drive to MC now since they have plenty in stock. Really annoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon says temp out of stock for me, but I really don't have the luxury of changing, due to the fact its like $40 extra in Canada... and I would still need to pay for shipping lolz, btw also says at the earliest I'll get it by july 7th
Click to expand...

Really poor customer service of them. I would have placed an overnight order with Newegg if they were going to switch like this. However my local MC has it for $280 and half the tax (special business rule in the town) so I'm getting it for $100 less than either place. Guess it worked out. Now if work would just get out of my way so I can go pick it up.....


----------



## fateswarm

$ilent's theory and belief in L numbers is bogus. Right when he posted his happiness of L4 giving better voltages, someone said his L3 did even better. Don't be sad about your L3s guys.


----------



## caladbolg

My Newegg 4790k is out for delivery today, but I can't personally assemble my rig til Friday. I do plan to get someone at my parent's to grab a pic of the bar codes on the side for some more batch code logging.


----------



## gjc10212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> how long for? how hot?
> 
> thanks


I held the hairdryer about 6-10 inches from the chip and worked around the edges, I would guess for around 2 minutes. The glue partially melts which makes pushing the blade in easier.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> $ilent's theory and belief in L numbers is bogus. Right when he posted his happiness of L4 giving better voltages, someone said his L3 did even better. Don't be sad about your L3s guys.


That someone is lying.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> That someone is lying.


Wow. Now you are even "confirming" L4 does better. I assure you, there have been Haswell chips even older than those DC L3s doing even better.


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> That someone is lying.


I agree that someone is most likely to be lying, or have extreme luck. There are a few 4770k who will do around 4.8-4.9ghz too but they arent many.
From all the reviews ive seen on the 4790k _all_ that have overclocked bad have been L3´s.

Sweden´s largest overclocking site (sweclockers) also reviewed the 4790k, they got a L3 and it wouldnt do over 4.6ghz, pretty much the sweet spot for all *4770k*

If i got a L3, I wouldnt open the box. I would return it to the shop and either contact them asking for a L4,or if the first shop doesnt have any then I would contact another shop and ask them for a L4.

Getting a L3 would in my eyes be getting a 4770k, and then be in a worse spot then if you got a L4.

**This is ofc my view of the whole L3/L4 thing. Im not saying that this is 100% correct or anything, its just what I would do.


----------



## setter

Currently have my L3 at 4.7, 1.2593v in bios. Passed real bench a few runs, on two clicks lower vcore it blue screened, (0x124) during the encoding task. Upping the vcore to the afforementioned solved this.


----------



## roy5000x2

Guess I'm willing to save $60 by getting an L3 from MC than an L4 from anywhere else, even if it won't clock as well (time will tell)

......at least that's how I'm justifying it


----------



## $ilent

FINALLY


----------



## setter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY


Nice un, look forward to your updated results after repasting.


----------



## Cazomino05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> That someone is lying.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> $ilent's theory and belief in L numbers is bogus. Right when he posted his happiness of L4 giving better voltages, someone said his L3 did even better. Don't be sad about your L3s guys.


if you mean me then no, I'm not it's a 13 from overclockers.co.uk I can't overclock it on the stock cpu cooler though.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY


congrats! Looks like the same paste used on HW. I wonder if better temps is just do to added resistors/caps.


----------



## $ilent

To fate swarm I meant that someone is lying if they think my L14 chip performs worse, I've already confirmed this with my early screenshots









Folks what's best method to remove the black glue from the ihs and pcb? I think I will just put some thermal tape over the die


----------



## setter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> To fate swarm I meant that someone is lying if they think my L14 chip performs worse, I've already confirmed this with my early screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folks what's best method to remove the black glue from the ihs and pcb? I think I will just put some thermal tape over the die


For the black glue, just use a cotton bud or even your finger. Ocuk used to sell extreme 4770k bundles where the chip was delidded and done with CLU/P but they left the glue in place. I game with a guy who has one of theese bundles and his temps are still very good even with the glue in place.


----------



## $ilent

With any liquid? It seems tough scratching it off with my finger


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> To fate swarm I meant that someone is lying if they think my L14 chip performs worse, I've already confirmed this with my early screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folks what's best method to remove the black glue from the ihs and pcb? I think I will just put some thermal tape over the die


scratch it off with credit card.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> To fate swarm I meant that someone is lying if they think my L14 chip performs worse


Oh nevermind then, I only meant we can't confirm L3 means "bad". There have been good L3s.

Mine just came. Crap. It's L3.


----------



## setter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> With any liquid? It seems tough scratching it off with my finger


Perhaps a drop of isopropyl alcohol will soften it enough to allow easier removal.

Which on a side note, ive wondered what type of adhesive is used and wether there is a solvent that could be used to dab round the glue and soften it, therefore making the ihs easier to remove than using razors or vices and hammers. Obviously it would have to be something that wouldnt damage the pcb.


----------



## Drew010

Hey guys I can't decide on whether I want to get the MAXIMUS VII HERO or the FORMULA. I plan on overclocking heavily and expanding my water loop to the MOBO as well, any thoughts on if it;s worth waiting for the M7F?


----------



## Cozmo85

Just received from TD. L352c119


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Mine just came. Crap. It's L3.


My will be 7 weeks old ...on friday.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Just received from TD. L352c119


Christmas production last year.


----------



## Cazomino05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Oh nevermind then, I only meant we can't confirm L3 means "bad". There have been good L3s.
> 
> Mine just came. Crap. It's L3.


if you were referring to mine in your previous post, mines a L336D106 or for anyone reading

p.s. How does the motherboard know what core voltage the chip runs at/can run at?

I've used the gigabyte overclocking utility to up it to 4.4 the cpu voltage hasn't changed in cpuz

Also if there is any information I can provide to help just ask, if I had a decent cooler I'd totally go for it


----------



## setter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cazomino05*
> 
> if you were referring to mine in your previous post, mines a L336D106 or for anyone reading
> 
> p.s. How does the motherboard know what core voltage the chip runs at/can run at?
> 
> I've used the gigabyte overclocking utility to up it to 4.4 the cpu voltage hasn't changed in cpuz
> 
> Also if there is any information I can provide to help just ask, if I had a decent cooler I'd totally go for it


Same batch here, and so far im happy enough with it. A little hotter running than id like. But it's clocking higher on less voltage than my 4770k did.


----------



## $ilent

Much better man that glue stuff is awful!


----------



## roy5000x2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> Much better man that glue stuff is awful!


Crank that bad boy up!!


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cazomino05*
> 
> p.s. How does the motherboard know what core voltage the chip runs at/can run at?


The specifications of Intel appear to imply that they set a factory default. The motherboard can read that default. It uses it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> Much better man that glue stuff is awful!


vice?


----------



## Cazomino05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> The specifications of Intel appear to imply that they set a factory default. The motherboard can read that default. It uses it.
> vice?


Thanks!

Good luck with your cpu! hopefully you got a good one


----------



## Pikaru

My 4790K is currently 3 hours away from me and the status hasnt changed by UPS in 6 hours... it still says by end of day on the tracker so Im still being hopeful.


----------



## madclassic

Did anyone receive their Newegg order yet?
Wondering what batch Newegg is sending out.
My order was just shipped so it should be here in a day or two...


----------



## ryouiki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> Did anyone receive their Newegg order yet?
> Wondering what batch Newegg is sending out.
> My order was just shipped so it should be here in a day or two...


Someone a few pages back posted that their chip should arrive today, so I guess we will find out soon... mine is still with UPS with an estimated delivery of tommorow.


----------



## Cozmo85

L3 batch. Can boot easilly at 4.6 1.3v (havn't tried lower) but blue screens a few minutes after running prime95. What other settings should it try changing other than voltage? Or what is safe voltage?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Oh nevermind then, I only meant we can't confirm L3 means "bad". There have been good L3s.
> 
> Mine just came. Crap. It's L3.


Yeah like I say, its not confirmed just my early impressions 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> The specifications of Intel appear to imply that they set a factory default. The motherboard can read that default. It uses it.
> vice?


No razor.

It is booted into windows! I used cool labs liquid pro on the die and underside of the IHS, covered the die metal contacts with electrical tape, used gelid gc extreme on top of the IHS. Temps maving out 55C at 4.4ghz/1.15~ volt.


----------



## z06z33

I just got my 4790K that I ordered from TigerD, Its batch number is L352C119 so Im guessing its a 2013 chip, I wont know how it preforms till tonight as I'm waiting on the paint to dry on my case.
The cool part is the case I'm using is the same one I got when I had my first gaming computer build 11 years ago. Back then it held a 3.2ghz Pentium 4 with HT. Its a full tower case but has no place for my h110 so I had to have to h110 sit outside the case when I used it for my FX-8350 that I ran up until this morning. I won't OC the chip for at least a week to give the thermal paste time to break in but then we'll see she can do, but as long as I can get 4.5 ghz on all cores I'll be happy,


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> No razor.


Cool! I'm thinking of getting at least something to grip it at first with, because the gap where the glue is is *too thin*. I heard you could push the pcb down on a corner until it gives a little to make it easier to cut (still sounds dangerous).

I'm really scared trying it. So if I attempt it, I may go with very, very slow steps.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Cool! I'm thinking of getting at least something to grip it at first with, because the gap where the glue is is *too thin*. I heard you could push the pcb down on a corner until it gives a little to make it easier to cut (still sounds dangerous).
> 
> I'm really scared trying it. So if I attempt it, I may go with very, very slow steps.


Oh I was scared too, especially after trying the block and hammer method which just didnt work for me at al.

I took it slow, and used one of those really thin double sided razors you buy to shave with. I did corner to corner first, the hardest part was doing the sides where the IHS comes out, they are difficult to do. But I gotta say, thank you so much gjc10212 for the hair dryer recommendation, this helped A LOT! Made it so much easier to cut into.

Just testing now with Intel extreme testing cpu stress test, cpu is at 4.9ghz at 1.375v, max temp? 74c.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Oh I was scared too, especially after trying the block and hammer method which just didnt work for me at al.
> 
> I took it slow, and used one of those really thin double sided razors you buy to shave with. I did corner to corner first, the hardest part was doing the sides where the IHS comes out, they are difficult to do. But I gotta say, thank you so much gjc10212 for the hair dryer recommendation, this helped A LOT! Made it so much easier to cut into.
> 
> Just testing now with Intel extreme testing cpu stress test, cpu is at 4.9ghz at 1.375v, max temp? 74c.


Great! Did you make it really hot? Or just warm?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Great! Did you make it really hot? Or just warm?


With the hair dryer? I used a warming setting I measured the CPU with a heat gun it got to about 40c on the surface , did that from about 4 inch away for 20 seconds, had to do it 4 times in total.


----------



## blackhat840

Looks like Amazon is not going to keep its shipment promise of today, apparently the order has not even arrived for them to ship it. Sucks I'm going out of town Friday and I needed this...


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhat840*
> 
> Looks like Amazon is not going to keep its shipment promise of today, apparently the order has not even arrived for them to ship it. Sucks I'm going out of town Friday and I needed this...


Yeah it does kinda suck. I cancelled my order through them a few minutes ago, ordered from Newegg.


----------



## Shaitan

Well, I just broke down and ordered a 4790k from Newegg after reading this thread. It should hopefully be here tomorrow!

This will be my first go at Haswell overclocking, I think I better go read up a bit on it. My only previous experience with overclocking has been my 3570k.


----------



## Cooknn

Newegg is shipping today. Just got my tracking number.


----------



## Cozmo85

My cpu is getting up to 1.296v at stock running prime95 with all default bios settings. Dunno if thats bad.

Large FFT in prime95 is around 65c with an h80i.


----------



## caladbolg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryouiki*
> 
> Someone a few pages back posted that their chip should arrive today, so I guess we will find out soon... mine is still with UPS with an estimated delivery of tommorow.


That'd be me, already instructed somebody to crack open the newegg box and send me a picture of the batch number label on the side.


----------



## bmg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cooknn*
> 
> Newegg is shipping today. Just got my tracking number.


I'm about ready to cancel my Amazon order and switch to Newegg.


----------



## Weber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> Did anyone receive their Newegg order yet?
> Wondering what batch Newegg is sending out.
> My order was just shipped so it should be here in a day or two...


UPS just dropped it off, shipped from newegg yesterday. I got a L352C120, will bench it in a couple hours.


----------



## caladbolg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> UPS just dropped it off, shipped from newegg yesterday. I got a L352C120, will bench it in a couple hours.


L3? ****. Hoping that 2013 isn't basically a damning number for these DC's and it's just the batch. Regardless, i don't think I'll end up returning it right away. Absolutely burnt out on my 4 year old laptop that starts spitting flames the minute I start playing any 'stressful' games.


----------



## Peen

Some of the best clockers I've had were from supposedly bad batch/year. So hopefully guys that get a 2013 wont just go sending them back. If they do, they could have sent back a gem!


----------



## madclassic

I know right now everyone is hoping for L4, but the L3 is not quite a deal breaker right? Those with L3 - are you going to return/exchange? Is it worth the trouble?


----------



## $ilent

There seems to be a lot of panic in here regarding the L3 chips.

The fact is there is no definitive answer that an L3 chip is a bad clocker, heck look at koeks post a few pages back, one of the guys on hwluxx has an L3 chip doing prime runs at 5ghz at 1.35v iirc.

It is just assumptions at the moment. I wouldn't reject any chip based on its batch number not by a long shot.


----------



## caladbolg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Some of the best clockers I've had were from supposedly bad batch/year. So hopefully guys that get a 2013 wont just go sending them back. If they do, they could have sent back a gem!


Yeah, I plan to at least set it up and play with it first. I'm a total novice at overclocking, so at least if it's a turd I can get some idea of what I'm doing before sending it back.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> I know right now everyone is hoping for L4, but the L3 is not quite a deal breaker right? Those with L3 - are you going to return/exchange? Is it worth the trouble?


mine if is not L4 i will not open the box and return it back.


----------



## Phuuz

Got mine in yesterday together with my XPOWER, My chip is pretty good, was shocked how low the stock voltage is compared to other "2013" chips. Will replace my Corsair H105 for an EK Supremacy / Swiftech Apogee XL this weekend

*Batch:* L336D107, Malay chip
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H105 (Push / Pull config SP-120 QE's)

4.4 @ 1.1v 56c / 52c / 50c / 47c
4.6 @ 1.2v 59c / 53c / 55c / 52c
4.7 @ 1.2v 59c / 55c / 56c / 54c

Might go higher, but I only wanted 4.7~4.8, and I like these voltages.

Will post pictures tonight.


----------



## fateswarm

Is it normal for the glue to look a bit shiny on the edges when strong light is on it? It's like super glue.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phuuz*
> 
> L336D107


No way! I'm L336D106


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Is it normal for the glue to look a bit shiny on the edges when strong light is on it? It's like super glue.


I take it it went well then? Haha

Erm not sure it is quite hard glue so possibly.


----------



## Phuuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> No way! I'm L336D106


High five!


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> I know right now everyone is hoping for L4, but the L3 is not quite a deal breaker right? Those with L3 - are you going to return/exchange? Is it worth the trouble?


I will not accapt a L3, so I will return it. I got 5 cpu´s coming tho, so one must be an L4








Infact one of the shops told me that they only had L4, so i know atleast one of them should be a L4 for sure.


----------



## setter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I take it it went well then? Haha
> 
> Erm not sure it is quite hard glue so possibly.


It reminds me of the type of adhesives commonly used by builders. Theres a brand called stixall and it looks identical to the intel glue.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I take it it went well then? Haha
> 
> Erm not sure it is quite hard glue so possibly.


No I haven't even attempted it yet. Well, it looks well sealed and proper. It must be how it looks like in general.


----------



## Pikaru

...package was delayed because of weather. No ETA on the website.


----------



## madclassic

I'm quite excited about my new build. Coming from a Q9550 and P35 board with 4GB of DDR2 RAM. I've upgraded here and there along the way and held out long enough.
Can't wait to see the difference.


----------



## fateswarm

Dayyym, that glue looks thinner than the thinnest razor. I'm thinking of not attempting this until at least I grip it with a proper tool from the IHS to have better control of their separation.


----------



## Peepr

I just picked up a 4690k from MC for those wondering. Batch# L331C508.

Will be benching it tonight underwater but I do have high ambient temps (26-30C)

EDIT: I asked the bro to check batch numbers for me. All of their i5's and i7's were L3xx batches. He said they werent supposed to release until the 30th so they may get newer shipments after. I plan on benching it and seeing if I want to return and step up to an i7. Or if it OC's like ****e also to return it.


----------



## fateswarm

It's decided. I won't delid until at least I see it working. I won't have a funeral before having even an illness.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Dayyym, that glue looks thinner than the thinnest razor. I'm thinking of not attempting this until at least I grip it with a proper tool from the IHS to have better control of their separation.


fateswarm I just held it in my had, and tried to keep the blade level too.

Also just done an hour of intel XTU, 4.9ghz @ 1.375vid, 1.38v/1.39vcore actual. Temps maxed out at 82c which aint bad considering ive just put some 1000rpm fans in, and only have 4 out of 6 working in my 360mm rad at the moment.

One thing I have noticed, these chips do seem sensitive to temperatures, before when my temps went over 90c my pc BSOD'd, but now its just done an hour of XTU after delid.


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhat840*
> 
> Looks like Amazon is not going to keep its shipment promise of today, apparently the order has not even arrived for them to ship it. Sucks I'm going out of town Friday and I needed this...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Yeah it does kinda suck. I cancelled my order through them a few minutes ago, ordered from Newegg.


Well yea i just chatted amazon and it seems the "In Stock" is a only for the other seller and not amazon itself and it would "take another 1-2 business days to process the order"......i should not have cancelled my newegg order

might as well order from newegg now, i really dont care about batch since i only plan to overclock to 4.6ish for now being this my first overclock


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> Well yea i just chatted amazon and it seems the "In Stock" is a only for the other seller and not amazon itself and it would "take another 1-2 business days to process the order"......i should not have cancelled my newegg order
> 
> might as well order from newegg now, i really dont care about batch since i only plan to overclock to 4.6ish for now being this my first overclock


Just fyi, Circuit city/compusa/tigerdirect same company.


----------



## z06z33

Do batch numbers really matter that much? I thought it came down to the individual chip mine was made in 52nd week of 2013 so its basically a 2014 chip


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> I'm quite excited about my new build. Coming from a Q9550 and P35 board with 4GB of DDR2 RAM. I've upgraded here and there along the way and held out long enough.
> Can't wait to see the difference.


Not to burst your bubble, but I came from a Q9650 @ 3.6Ghz P35 and I really didn't notice any difference moving to z87 and i5-4670k @ 4.2Ghz.. Synthetics are better, real world not so much.


----------



## bmg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> Well yea i just chatted amazon and it seems the "In Stock" is a only for the other seller and not amazon itself and it would "take another 1-2 business days to process the order"......i should not have cancelled my newegg order
> 
> might as well order from newegg now, i really dont care about batch since i only plan to overclock to 4.6ish for now being this my first overclock


This is the last time I'm going to get burned by Amazon on preorders. I ordered a 4790K from them 2-3 weeks ago... I just cancelled and switched to Newegg. I've learned my lesson with Amazon. I had the same problem with my Asus VG248 order...finally had to cancel it and buy from Newegg. I guess that's what's called a clue...


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z06z33*
> 
> Do batch numbers really matter that much? I thought it came down to the individual chip mine was made in 52nd week of 2013 so its basically a 2014 chip


Too early to say for sure, but it would be different from sandy, ivy and haswell if they do.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I just held it in my had, and tried to keep the blade level too.


IHS + pcb look so close together to me that I'm afraid I may cut a slice of the pcb by chance. It seems hard to control and make sure I direct it towards the IHS' top. My blades are thin double sided too so I couldn't improve that with thinner ones.


----------



## $ilent

I started by holding the razor in the centre of it, take a corner of the pcb, rest the razor against the edge of the IHS and start rocking back and forth, initially it will slowly move under the IHS. Then just repeat this, if you use a hair dryer on it its much smoother and quicker.

I didnt bother with the advice some people give of bending the razor upwards or downwards, just rock it back and forth. Dont try it if your too nervous, its a lot of money to gamble with. I was 50/50 about giving up after I dropped my chip after hammer method didnt work, but I bought these razors months ago when I was gonna try with ivy bridge when it came out.

Also I wouldnt have tried it with one of those 'carpet cutters' people sometimes use, the blade looks too thick for my liking.


----------



## wizpar

here's my overclock of this guy.. could not get it past 4.8





this on air with coolmaster 212 (older model)
asus Pro z97 board (latest bios)


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Just fyi, Circuit city/compusa/tigerdirect same company.


ohh didnt know that, thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmg2*
> 
> This is the last time I'm going to get burned by Amazon on preorders. I ordered a 4790K from them 2-3 weeks ago... I just cancelled and switched to Newegg. I've learned my lesson with Amazon. I had the same problem with my Asus VG248 order...finally had to cancel it and buy from Newegg. I guess that's what's called a clue...


to be honest this is my first time pre-ordering with amazon and the first time i have any issues with them, last time i even got a 2nd laptop battery because tracking was lost, reported, they sent another and ended up with 2 xD

but yea will order now from newegg since no taxes, sad move taxing in Florida my carrier is located there =(


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizpar*
> 
> here's my overclock of this guy.. could not get it past 4.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this on air with coolmaster 212 (older model)
> asus Pro z97 board (latest bios)


Looking good! Thats a nice voltage for 4.8Ghz.


----------



## wizpar

I have not ran any benchmarks but for normal use since i got the chip yesterday evening (picked it up at local Fry's)
and have it been running all night and did some coding and browsing on it.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> holding the razor in the centre
> 
> edge of the IHS


Hm. Those two points seem interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z06z33*
> 
> Do batch numbers really matter that much? I thought it came down to the individual chip mine was made in 52nd week of 2013 so its basically a 2014 chip


I can see it going both ways....I think it mostly depends how their standards for harvesting chips went over the past few months. They could have started with a really high bar, savings only the very best, making those early chips the true gems. And then finding out later that they weren't going to cull enough chips if they kept standards that high, and let them slip.

Or they could have started low, realized they were culling way more chips at that low standard than they needed, and gradually raised standards....making the later chips better. And of course, the process is likely to improve over time.

If I had to guess, I'd lean towards the later batches being superior, but I don't think that can be said for sure.

I do think it'd be kind of hilarious but also kind of cool if intel sold a limited amount of chips like dealers sell diamonds. Charge a premium for a chip that can do 5ghz at 1.2. Takes some of the fun out of OCing, but the chip lottery can really suck, and all these people ordering multiple chips, keeping the good ones and returning the rest can't be good for business.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> My cpu is getting up to 1.296v at stock running prime95 with all default bios settings. Dunno if thats bad.
> 
> Large FFT in prime95 is around 65c with an h80i.


It's generally not recommended to use Adaptive voltage with stress tests that use AVX instruction sets. It'll cause the voltage to spike and stay high for the duration of the test. If you're going to use Prime, x264 etc. to stress, don't use Adaptive voltage.


----------



## Cozmo85

Resetting my cmos to factory defaults has really helped. All ive done now is turn off ai overclock, crank up all the power delivery settings, and set multiplier to 45 and i seem stable at 4.5ghz. Gonna try or more after 50 runs of IBT finish.


----------



## Peepr

wizpar nice chip. Good temps too.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> It's generally not recommended to use Adaptive voltage with stress tests that use AVX instruction sets. It'll cause the voltage to spike and stay high for the duration of the test. If you're going to use Prime, x264 etc. to stress, don't use Adaptive voltage.


How accurate is ai suite 3? Its showing it topping out at 1.31v during IBT and prime


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizpar*
> 
> here's my overclock of this guy.. could not get it past 4.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this on air with coolmaster 212 (older model)
> asus Pro z97 board (latest bios)


very nice,what batch you have ?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Hm. Those two points seem interesting. Thanks.


No probs, probably best to get final advice from the guys in the delidded club, they know best. But for me as a delid noob I found that worked best.

This is my latest DC result for anyone interested:



I think maybe when Intel said we could do 5ghz on air, they meant on air but after you've delidded it and used cool labs afterwards haha


----------



## wizpar

batch # is L418C169


----------



## fateswarm

Here the glue seems sandwitched and slightly protruding on all sides and corners. There doesn't seem to be a straightfoward way to make sure I start with the roof of the IHS. I may try a corner and the protruding glue to direct me downwards.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Here the glue seems sandwitched and slightly protruding on all sides and corners. There doesn't seem to be a straightfoward way to make sure I start with the roof of the IHS. I may try a corner and the protruding glue to direct me downwards.


Thats how mine looked, particularly on the protruding sides of the IHS. Those sides are the most difficult to do, I didnt move onto those side parts until id done all 4 corners.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> How accurate is ai suite 3? Its showing it topping out at 1.31v during IBT and prime


It's probably reliable. I use HWInfo 64 to monitor the various voltages.


----------



## Kioto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> No probs, probably best to get final advice from the guys in the delidded club, they know best. But for me as a delid noob I found that worked best.
> 
> This is my latest DC result for anyone interested:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think maybe when Intel said we could do 5ghz on air, they meant on air but after you've delidded it and used cool labs afterwards haha


And running 1 core.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Thats how mine looked, particularly on the protruding sides of the IHS. Those sides are the most difficult to do, I didnt move onto those side parts until id done all 4 corners.


Daymmmm... Almost all sides of the perimeter seem like that to me here







Anyway, no worries, I will have to try the chip first without a delid anyway. I may decide to not delid for a long time depended on needs and properties.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## $ilent

Lol, I took the screenshot after the test had finished, but it passed at 4.9ghz with 4c/8t.


----------



## Kioto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Lol, I took the screenshot after the test had finished, but it passed at 4.9ghz with 4c/8t.


Oh, very good then. I might have to delid mine when I get it.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kioto*
> 
> Oh, very good then. I might have to delid mine when I get it.


Cheers 

Try it out though first! But it does seem these chips are sensitive to high temps.

Also for what its worth, I was testing my cpu with that super PI 32M, and noticed on hwinfo it only uses about 12% cpu core. So I dunno...doesnt seem like much of a stress test really.


----------



## jpchap

Have not got my Asrock z97 oc formula yet but i got the cpu today batch#L352C120. I will try out in my z87 board tonight until i get the new board I should be able to get a good idea on what i can get out of it.


----------



## setter

Ive heard one user who delidded a 3770k saying to cut the corners first with the razor. Then use a peice of thin plastic off the top of a takeaway carton and do the sides with it. Heating with the hair dryer will help here.


----------



## fateswarm

super pi is single threaded. there is a 'hyper pi' but nobody uses it.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> mine if is not L4 i will not open the box and return it back.


You could very easily be sending back a gem, wasting fuel, shipping, companies time just because of a hunch that a 2014 chip might be better?


----------



## Onyxian

That $28 off combo for CPU+Mobo is tempting but I really shouldn't. With Steam sales and already purchasing other parts before I got my used credit down to (What I think is) a comfortable level it's just bad.

Eventually friends! But not this month.


----------



## Cozmo85

Currently prime95ing 4.7ghz @ 1.4v on an L3. Gonna see how high i can get then lower voltage.


----------



## stubass

i will pick up my 4970k today... well in about 14 hours since it is 12.30AM here lol... 3 independent sources have said that the Thai stock ATM Is L418C's but will see once i get there. Wont have any results until the weekend tho.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Currently prime95ing 4.7ghz @ 1.4v on an L3. Gonna see how high i can get then lower voltage.


That puts you in the top 11% of chips in the Haswell overclocking guide...thats whats im talking about!

Is OCN crawling for anyone else or just me?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i will pick up my 4970k today... well in about 14 hours since it is 12.30AM here lol... 3 independent sources have said that the Thai stock ATM Is L418C's but will see once i get there. Wont have any results until the weekend tho.


Good luck stu!


----------



## Cozmo85

Whats safe voltage on haswell? I bsod seconds into 4.8ghz prime95 @ 1.4v (reading 1.425v)

Also on cache should i up its voltage or leave it auto?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Currently prime95ing 4.7ghz @ 1.4v on an L3. Gonna see how high i can get then lower voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> That puts you in the top 11% of chips in the Haswell overclocking guide...thats whats im talking about!
> 
> Is OCN crawling for anyone else or just me?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i will pick up my 4970k today... well in about 14 hours since it is 12.30AM here lol... 3 independent sources have said that the Thai stock ATM Is L418C's but will see once i get there. Wont have any results until the weekend tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck stu!
Click to expand...

Thanks $ilent... oh BTW i skimmed a lot of pages, so how did your Delidding go?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Thanks $ilent... oh BTW i skimmed a lot of pages, so how did your Delidding go?


Went well in the end, at the start it was anxiously frustrating...I tried to use the hammer and wooden block method, had to go out and buy a vice. It didnt work after like 30 tried, my chip even fell on a hard tile floor and one of the corners was chipped. So had to put int back in Pc to check it worked, thank God it did!

Then I remembered my old razors I bought for ivy bridge delidding, checked a few quick videos and hoped for the best. Took about an hour and a few laps of a hair dryer on it, but in the end it came off great.

I wouldnt look forward to having to do it aagin in the future though lol.

Dropped temps about 20c and allowed me to run an hour of XTU whereas before it crashed.


----------



## xCarJx

ok so newegg does not accept international cards....only US ones?.....seriously...... even paypal got rejected.....just....god im gonna have to play the waiting game with amazon


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Thanks $ilent... oh BTW i skimmed a lot of pages, so how did your Delidding go?
> 
> 
> 
> Went well in the end, at the start it was anxiously frustrating...I tried to use the hammer and wooden block method, had to go out and buy a vice. It didnt work after like 30 tried, my chip even fell on a hard tile floor and one of the corners was chipped. So had to put int back in Pc to check it worked, thank God it did!
> 
> Then I remembered my old razors I bought for ivy bridge delidding, checked a few quick videos and hoped for the best. Took about an hour and a few laps of a hair dryer on it, but in the end it came off great.
> 
> I wouldnt look forward to having to do it aagin in the future though lol.
> 
> Dropped temps about 20c and allowed me to run an hour of XTU whereas before it crashed.
Click to expand...

Nice







oh lucky its survived the fall on the hard floor.


----------



## z06z33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Went well in the end, at the start it was anxiously frustrating...I tried to use the hammer and wooden block method, had to go out and buy a vice. It didnt work after like 30 tried, my chip even fell on a hard tile floor and one of the corners was chipped. So had to put int back in Pc to check it worked, thank God it did!
> 
> Then I remembered my old razors I bought for ivy bridge delidding, checked a few quick videos and hoped for the best. Took about an hour and a few laps of a hair dryer on it, but in the end it came off great.
> 
> I wouldnt look forward to having to do it aagin in the future though lol.
> 
> Dropped temps about 20c and allowed me to run an hour of XTU whereas before it crashed.


20C wow that new TIM must be kinda useless,I wish they would just offer some chips without the lid installed that way we could add our own TIM


----------



## Pahani

My US Tiger Direct chip just came......batch L418C164.

I is pleased =D

Do NOT expect any figures from me for quite awhile, though.....I won't have a functioning system for about another month.

But for statistical purposes, TD does have L4's.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh lucky its survived the fall on the hard floor.


Not half! It was a bit of a drop too, I was like ah shoot guess ive ruined it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z06z33*
> 
> 20C wow that new TIM must be kinda useless,I wish they would just offer some chips without the lid installed that way we could add our own TIM


Yeh it seems like its just the same stuff as before. Albeit review sites mentioned DC is a whole 5C cooler than Haswell...


----------



## Pheesh

so are you running it direct on the die after delid? Or did you re-seat it w/ a different TIM?


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Lol, I took the screenshot after the test had finished, but it passed at 4.9ghz with 4c/8t.


What multi are you running the cache at?


----------



## MiePx4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Could I know your Vcin and ring voltage?

Im currently testing 4.7 GHz with 1.305 VID but its not looking good.
4.6 was stable with 1.26 VID but know I cant find a good VID for 4.7 GHz. I hope 1.305 is stable now.
And since I messed up my first OC so badly, I just want to know if my other settings are alright.


----------



## fateswarm

I'm thinking of running the chip at max 1.25v for longevity for a while. And whatever that might bring. I hope my NH-D15 can handle it!

On temps, notice that the on-package updated circuits will have a different behavior. ASUS had claimed that Haswell in whole should have higher temps because of those components. In that train of thought, if the new ones are beefier it might explain why the chips appear hotter on idle but cooler on load.

This is because beefier power supplies may be more efficient on high load but less efficient on very low load.


----------



## z06z33

I'm to much of a coward to delid, you'd think on a $350 CPU they'd at least use stuff as good as AMD does on their $180 fx8350


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiePx4*
> 
> Could I know your Vcin and ring voltage?
> 
> Im currently testing 4.7 GHz with 1.305 VID but its not looking good.
> 4.6 was stable with 1.26 VID but know I cant find a good VID for 4.7 GHz. I hope 1.305 is stable now.
> And since I messed up my first OC so badly, I just want to know if my other settings are alright.


Have you tried the Haswell OC guide yet?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z06z33*
> 
> I'm to much of a coward to delid


It's not exactly cowardice. It's also smart to avoid it in some cases. I consistently see smart people saying they did fatal mistakes on either of the methods.

One can get the illusion the methods are safe, or the vice method or another method is safe, but I think that's because most are afraid to admit mistakes.

It should be a decision that balances the advantages with the possibility of chip fatality. *Unless we find a way to dissolve the glue without force.*


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheesh*
> 
> so are you running it direct on the die after delid? Or did you re-seat it w/ a different TIM?


I reseated with cool labs liquid pro on the die and Gelid GC Extreme on top of the IHS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweakin*
> 
> What multi are you running the cache at?


Stock 4ghz for now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiePx4*
> 
> Could I know your Vcin and ring voltage?
> 
> Im currently testing 4.7 GHz with 1.305 VID but its not looking good.
> 4.6 was stable with 1.26 VID but know I cant find a good VID for 4.7 GHz. I hope 1.305 is stable now.
> And since I messed up my first OC so badly, I just want to know if my other settings are alright.


VRIN voltage is 1.98v (2.00v set in bios), ring voltage is stock. Only settings I have changed are cpu vcore, VRIN, and disabled all power saving features such as c1e, eist, c3/c6. Rest are stock.


----------



## MiePx4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweakin*
> 
> Have you tried the Haswell OC guide yet?


Yeah, im following it right now.
Sadly, I dont understand everything, because english isnt my first language.

I just want to know some recommended voltages, since we got the same batch no.
So I can orientate on this voltages.


----------



## fateswarm

Same batch number is still different chip!


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> ...Unless we find a way to dissolve the glue without force.


Has anyone tried to heat the die up with a paint stripper while gently prying the two apart?


----------



## MiePx4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> VRIN voltage is 1.98v (2.00v set in bios), ring voltage is stock.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Same batch number is still different chip!


I know. But for a beginner like me its nice to have some voltages to orient with. And every L418CXXX chip I saw on the Internet behave nearly the same.
But now, his and my voltages are the same. Vrin is 2V and stock ring voltage.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiePx4*
> 
> Yeah, im following it right now.
> Sadly, I dont understand everything, because english isnt my first language.
> 
> I just want to know some recommended voltages, since we got the same batch no.
> So I can orientate on this voltages.


VRIN voltage is total control for voltage on the motherboard, should be at least 0.4v - 0.6v above cpu vcore, so 1.30vcore should be used with VRIN of at least 1.7v - 1.9v. Ring voltage is for the uncore. The only settings you should need to change are realistically cpu vcore, disable power saving features if you dont want the cpu vcore and multiplier to drop at idle, and increase VRIN if you are struggling with cpu overclock.

You only need to change Ring voltage when upping the uncore frequency.

DRAM voltage is for memory, set this as per your memory sticks and their timings, i.e 1.50v CL 11-11-11-30.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweakin*
> 
> Has anyone tried to heat the die up with a paint stripper while gently prying the two apart?


I was thinking this afternoon, could you potentially heat up the cpu enough to melt that glue. But I wouldnt recommend this, this seems like something for an extreme overclocker to confirm or deny. It could be dangerous also because who knows how hot you need to heat the cpu? It would obviously be above 90C since otherwise the glue would melt at normal operating temperatures.

Frankly thinking about it, I think its a bad idea.


----------



## fateswarm

Acetone may do it (or not + it could be unsafe for other components). We were thinking about it in general in the delidding club.

I was thinking a liquid boiled in a pan may do it, that otherwise would be inert.


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> VRIN voltage is total control for voltage on the motherboard, should be at least 0.4v - 0.6v above cpu vcore, so 1.30vcore should be used with VRIN of at least 1.7v - 1.9v. Ring voltage is for the uncore. The only settings you should need to change are realistically cpu vcore, disable power saving features if you dont want the cpu vcore and multiplier to drop at idle, and increase VRIN if you are struggling with cpu overclock.
> 
> You only need to change Ring voltage when upping the uncore frequency.
> 
> DRAM voltage is for memory, set this as per your memory sticks and their timings, i.e 1.50v CL 11-11-11-30.
> 
> I was thinking this afternoon, could you potentially heat up the cpu enough to melt that glue. But I wouldnt recommend this, this seems like something for an extreme overclocker to confirm or deny. It could be dangerous also because who knows how hot you need to heat the cpu? It would obviously be above 90C since otherwise the glue would melt at normal operating temperatures.
> 
> Frankly thinking about it, I think its a bad idea.


I was thinking more along the lines of getting it warm enough to pry-off with a plastic putty knife or something along that line. I was thinking of using the heat gun on low from about 12" just to really "soften" the glue while thying to pry up a corner and just keep putting larger wedges between the two...I'm contemplating on doing that to my i5 as it's kinda a dog.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweakin*
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of getting it warm enough to pry-off with a plastic putty knife or something along that line. I was thinking of using the heat gun on low from about 12" just to really "soften" the glue while thying to pry up a corner and just keep putting larger wedges between the two...I'm contemplating on doing that to my i5 as it's kinda a dog.


A guy at uk overclockers said that his i7-4790k delid started with holding the IHS with a plumbers grips while pushing each corner until one gave. Then he could move on more easily to cut with the blade.

I was thinking his method, supplemented with the hairdryer method might be eye opening.


----------



## $ilent

oh, well when I heated my chip up to about 40c on the surface with a hairdryer the razor just kinda sank into the ihs instead of me having to cut away at it.


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> oh, well when I heated my chip up to about 40c on the surface with a hairdryer the razor just kinda sank into the ihs instead of me having to cut away at it.


ah, so the heat made it into a goop vice a hard ****...then my idea probably wouldn't work...


----------



## MiePx4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> VRIN voltage is total control for voltage on the motherboard, should be at least 0.4v - 0.6v above cpu vcore, so 1.30vcore should be used with VRIN of at least 1.7v - 1.9v. Ring voltage is for the uncore. The only settings you should need to change are realistically cpu vcore, disable power saving features if you dont want the cpu vcore and multiplier to drop at idle, and increase VRIN if you are struggling with cpu overclock.
> 
> You only need to change Ring voltage when upping the uncore frequency.
> 
> DRAM voltage is for memory, set this as per your memory sticks and their timings, i.e 1.50v CL 11-11-11-30.


Yeah, that was also in the OC guide.
In fixed mode I cant turn EIST on and C7 after Im done with OCing.
1.65 is on the RAM sticker, so I changed DRAM from auto to 1.65.

After a crash I changed the VID to 1.315 and I hope its stable now.
It would be absolutely awesome if I can get 4.8GHz under 1.35 VID. Hopefully 1.349 works.


----------



## fateswarm

Something like that looks perfect



Or I guess a vice if you had it ready.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

So what is exactly the reason for trying to get to 5GHz ? I would like to know what you expect performance wise, I mean while you are actually using your PC for tasks, with 4.9, 4.8, whatever, versus 4.6GHZ. 4.6GHZ I think would be better than the 4.2GHZ I get with my current X58 system now, but I can't imagine that I'm going to see a lot of difference once I get my Z97 work station built. Why go through all this trouble to maximize and risk the life of the CPU?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> oh, well when I heated my chip up to about 40c on the surface with a hairdryer the razor just kinda sank into the ihs instead of me having to cut away at it.


That easy? Impressive! Well, either most people didn't notice, or that seems like it could just be torn off after it's on a vice.


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> So what is exactly the reason for trying to get to 5GHz ? I would like to know what you expect performance wise, I mean while you are actually using your PC for tasks, with 4.9, 4.8, whatever, versus 4.6GHZ. 4.6GHZ I think would be better than the 4.2GHZ I get with my current X58 system now, but I can't imagine that I'm going to see a lot of difference once I get my Z97 work station built. Why go through all this trouble to maximize and risk the life of the CPU?


Because it's out there...waiting to be discovered...and we are just the people to do it!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> So what is exactly the reason for trying to get to 5GHz ? I would like to know what you expect performance wise, I mean while you are actually using your PC for tasks, with 4.9, 4.8, whatever, versus 4.6GHZ. 4.6GHZ I think would be better than the 4.2GHZ I get with my current X58 system now, but I can't imagine that I'm going to see a lot of difference once I get my Z97 work station built. Why go through all this trouble to maximize and risk the life of the CPU?


The pursuit of performance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> That easy? Impressive! Well, either most people didn't notice, or that seems like it could just be torn off after it's on a vice.


Well no, it wasnt easy by any stretch of the imagination but compared to how difficult it was to cut it cold, it was certainly easier.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> You could very easily be sending back a gem, wasting fuel, shipping, companies time just because of a hunch that a 2014 chip might be better?


looking at the batches guys posted here, i saw L3 have big % to be bad,but if lucky can be better than L4,with L4 have big % to be a good all perform the same,but low % to get a beast(over average [email protected]/1.2v).but we still need to wait.and ya i will send it back since i pay for that insurance cuz already have x2 4770k and can't get rid of them.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> The pursuit of performance.
> 
> That's what I'm asking. How much performance from an actual usage standpoint can one see?


----------



## fateswarm

We don't know yet if most L4s are better, or if most people that get L4s are better.







e.g. the climate may be better for overclocking in countries that get L4. People that get L3 might have a preconception they fail so they fail.

That's an assumption, it might as well be they are better. Or they may not eventually. Or it may be temporary.

e.g. the Latest L4 might be bad, but the "early" L4 to be good, and stuff like that.


----------



## Kioto

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweakin*
> 
> Has anyone tried to heat the die up with a paint stripper while gently prying the two apart?






I think when I get my chip I will try to delid by heating up the lid and using one of the sealant scrapers we use at work (Aviation). They are pretty thin and sharp and they have a high melting point, so I think I can get away with 80-90F of heat. I'll attach the scrapers, I might have to make 'em a little sharper, but I think it'll work.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kioto*
> 
> 
> I think when I get my chip I will try to delid by heating up the lid and using one of the sealant scrapers we use at work (Aviation). They are pretty thin and sharp and they have a high melting point, so I think I can get away with 80-90F of heat. I'll attach the scrapers, I might have to make 'em a little sharper, but I think it'll work.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's the kind of scraper I have also...I have been pondering this process for some time, just too scared to try it as I don't have a spare chip (yet)!


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> We don't know yet if most L4s are better, or if most people that get L4s are better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e.g. the climate may be better for overclocking in countries that get L4. People that get L3 might have a preconception they fail so they fail.
> 
> That's an assumption, it might as well be they are better. Or they may not eventually. Or it may be temporary.
> 
> e.g. the Latest L4 might be bad, but the "early" L4 to be good, and stuff like that.


Altho with the information at hand now, you cant deny that L4 looks to overclock more frequently higher then L3.
If you live like me in Sweden, its like what...20c outside atm at 20.45 (at night) but if you live in Miami its like 33c, but then again if you live in Miami you most likely got your AC running









Anyhow with the information available right now, at this very hour an L4 would be the better choise.


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> looking at the batches guys posted here, i saw L3 have big % to be bad,but if lucky can be better than L4,with L4 have big % to be a good all perform the same,but low % to get a beast(over average [email protected]/1.2v).but we still need to wait.and ya i will send it back since i pay for that insurance cuz already have x2 4770k and can't get rid of them.


really, you can't get rid of them...


----------



## Pikul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizpar*
> 
> batch # is L418C169


I just picked up the 4790k with the same batch number. Also at Fry's. Won't be home until this evening to try it out though.


----------



## $ilent

Oops, well this is odd.

My chip can do an hour of XTU at 100% load, but fails prime95 after 5 mins with bso code 101.

Is there something about haswell or some setting that needs adjusting to pass prime95?

Seems illogical that it can do 1 test for an hour but fail another 100% utilization test after such a short period of time.


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Oops, well this is odd.
> 
> My chip can do an hour of XTU at 100% load, but fails prime95 after 5 mins with bso code 101.
> 
> Is there something about haswell or some setting that needs adjusting to pass prime95?
> 
> Seems illogical that it can do 1 test for an hour but fail another 100% utilization test after such a short period of time.


Do you pass using IBT?


----------



## 66racer

Hey guys,

I haven't followed haswell too much but after reading some DC 4790K reviews it seems like 4.8ghz (what I would hope for) is a roll of the dice... Would it be safe to say that 4.6ghz is nearly guaranteed?

Tempted to buy one at launch but not sure if the timing is right for me. I'm on a 4.8ghz 2700k and have been wanting a new CPU to play with for a while now lol


----------



## TTheuns

I am so jealous you guys are already overclocking yours, while my chip is still on it's way to Europe...


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Oops, well this is odd.
> 
> My chip can do an hour of XTU at 100% load, but fails prime95 after 5 mins with bso code 101.
> 
> Is there something about haswell or some setting that needs adjusting to pass prime95?
> 
> Seems illogical that it can do 1 test for an hour but fail another 100% utilization test after such a short period of time.


I could run all stress tests for 1hr+ except Prime95 blend would BSOD instantly on my 4770K, which was by the way a L4 chip. To get my chip to run Prime95 Blend I had to go all the way down to 4.2ghz 1.275v with water. Prime blend is just really hard for Haswells.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I could run all stress tests for 1hr+ except Prime95 blend would BSOD instantly on my 4770K, which was by the way a L4 chip. To get my chip to run Prime95 Blend I had to go all the way down to 4.2ghz 1.275v with water. Prime blend is just really hard for Haswells.


Did you notice the need to prime for stability? I.e could you run another stress test successfully and your pc was genuinely stable?


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Did you notice the need to prime for stability? I.e could you run another stress test successfully and your pc was genuinely stable?


I use IBT for a quick thermal ok, then move on to Prime and BOINC for 12+ hr runs (overnight actually)

Then I try my games and Cinebench for a final go on stability


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Oops, well this is odd.
> 
> My chip can do an hour of XTU at 100% load, but fails prime95 after 5 mins with bso code 101.
> 
> Is there something about haswell or some setting that needs adjusting to pass prime95?
> 
> Seems illogical that it can do 1 test for an hour but fail another 100% utilization test after such a short period of time.


Same here. I can pass XTU on 4.7 indefinitely, but it'll crash after an hour or so looping 3dmark physics, after 10 minutes x264, and within seconds of launching prime95 small. And yet I can game and surf just fine on 4.8 for hours at a time.

Lol after like 5 days of testing, I still haven't found a stable OC, and I'm getting like 5% above stock at best. I remember the days when you could hone in on a stable 30-50% OC in last few hours.









And yet somehow, I can't help myself, like 4.7 is going to be some sort of life altering improvement over 4.6.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Did you notice the need to prime for stability? I.e could you run another stress test successfully and your pc was genuinely stable?


not unless you run p95 for entertainment.

I prefer aida64 and ibt high to get stable but I also do short p95 1344-1344 runs.


----------



## madclassic

This thread's movin fast man...


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Did you notice the need to prime for stability? I.e could you run another stress test successfully and your pc was genuinely stable?


It did a few things that I wasn't sure if it was a hardware failure or software. I just reformatted my SSD and sold the chip so didn't get any time afterwards to see if it was hardware or software related.

Sorry internet went out. I would get 0x124 once in awhile when prime blend would fail. AIDA could run on my system completely unstable, so I quit using that.


----------



## tw33k

I've found that Prime95 requires more voltage than other stress tests. Personally, I use Aida64 and have done for years (check the link in my sig for details)


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> not unless you run p95 for entertainment.
> 
> I prefer aida64 and ibt high to get stable but I also do short p95 1344-1344 runs.


Does this have anything to do with the HT? I have never had any issues with Prime but I don't run an i7.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I've found that Prime95 requires more voltage than other stress tests. Personally, I use Aida64 and have done for years (check the link in my sig for details)


Avx2 causes it to need more voltage.


----------



## setter

Im only stressing with normal use as my temps get into the 90's at stock using p95. I can pass a few runs of real bench, xtu, cinebench, 3dm. So far ive mainly been gaming on bf3 where ive had one freeze with bf3 exe stopped responding. No blue screen or system shutdown, i guess it could be oc related or one of the many bugs with this game as ive had this happen at stock on two totally different systems. My hw setup and an older x58 rig.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweakin*
> 
> Does this have anything to do with the HT? I have never had any issues with Prime but I don't run an i7.


Im running i5 myself but ht doesnt affect anything except added heat and a touch more voltage.


----------



## Satchmo0016

Got mine from Newegg.

Batch: L352C120
VID stock: 1.217v

Seeing about 57C in Prime95 (4.2ghz/1.138v because it downclocks with all cores loaded).

I'm going to try OC, but I'm really not expecting much more than 4.5hgz on all cores from this chip.

Sigh.


----------



## fateswarm

I looked over at the pentium K thread and got a reality check. People are so happy gettting 2 cores on 4.2Ghz.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satchmo0016*
> 
> Got mine from Newegg.
> 
> Batch: L352C120
> VID stock: 1.217v
> 
> Seeing about 57C in Prime95 (4.2ghz/1.138v because it downclocks with all cores loaded).
> 
> I'm going to try OC, but I'm really not expecting much more than 4.5hgz on all cores from this chip.
> 
> Sigh.


My guess is you could get a 4.7ghz oc based on your vid, it's not too high compared to others.


----------



## Bluemustang

I dont understand peoples needs to test stress test for hours and hours for each OC test then testing many OCs, maybe days worth of test. Not unless you require rock solid stability for something work related.

For gaming i see no point. I just run a few mins in linx to test thermals then leave it at that. Though frankly that isnt even necessary, id say just render/encode stuff as thats real world usage. And if it does eventually crash in gaming or rendering or what have you, so what? I add another notch of voltage and alls well....boom, saved days of work.


----------



## Weber

This chip is much better than my 4770k and I'm pleased with the initial results. Prime gets is too hot to
leave the volts up there, 24/7 1.27v at 4.7g looks good for today. Delid would help this chip.

i7 4790k Batch: L352C120


10 mnutes of prime95 stable 4.7Ghz 1.353v


XTU cpu stress test stable 4.7Ghz 1.27v


----------



## Cozmo85

I think im settled at 4.5ghz. Currently running stable with valley and prime95 going.


----------



## fateswarm

$ilent, how do you see the default VRID on the gigabyte BIOS? Just put "manual" instead of auto and it shows it? Or is it shown next to auto?


----------



## KFume





Enjoy!


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> I dont understand peoples needs to test stress test for hours and hours for each OC test then testing many OCs, maybe days worth of test. Not unless you require rock solid stability for something work related.
> 
> For gaming i see no point.


You and me both. A prime for a minute and a game would be enough, unless you are some kind of "professional gamer" (there are a few).

I'd be more afraid about voltages even if it's stable, the reports of 1.35v killing unless it's at least custom water are a lot.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Oops, well this is odd.
> 
> My chip can do an hour of XTU at 100% load, but fails prime95 after 5 mins with bso code 101.
> 
> Is there something about haswell or some setting that needs adjusting to pass prime95?
> 
> Seems illogical that it can do 1 test for an hour but fail another 100% utilization test after such a short period of time.


see if your chip can do 5 runs of H264 realbench continuously

also update

my cpu from scan came and its L418C133

1.22V stock

I think its known that z97 boards require more volts for some reason this may be the reason some people have 1.153v stock?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Avx2 causes it to need more voltage.


Aida64 benchmarks utilize AVX and AVX2 instructions but no more voltage is required. It's just personal preference what people use. When my chip comes today, I'm going to run Intel XTU for the first time and see how it goes.


----------



## Peepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> You and me both. A prime for a minute and a game would be enough, unless you are some kind of "professional gamer" (there are a few).
> 
> I'd be more afraid about voltages even if it's stable, the reports of 1.35v killing unless it's at least custom water are a lot.


I run folding overnight and during the day so I will use that as my stability benchmark.


----------



## setter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> I dont understand peoples needs to test stress test for hours and hours for each OC test then testing many OCs, maybe days worth of test. Not unless you require rock solid stability for something work related.
> 
> For gaming i see no point. I just run a few mins in linx to test thermals then leave it at that. Though frankly that isnt even necessary, id say just render/encode stuff as thats real world usage. And if it does eventually crash in gaming or rendering or what have you, so what? I add another notch of voltage and alls well....boom, saved days of work.


This is my preferred method now. Prior to ib and hw i did use stuff like p95, ibt/LinX for very long periods. On the chips i had at that time, crazy high temps werent an issue. Theese latest chips run far too hot under such programs. If i get an error in whatever im doing, ill look at bsod codes etc to see whats wrong, also keeping an eye out for WHEA errors in event viewer. Often a sign of a lack of voltage.


----------



## Satchmo0016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> My guess is you could get a 4.7ghz oc based on your vid, it's not too high compared to others.


Yup, can't get into windows at 4.8 1.35v. 4.7 at 1.35 is putting me in the 85-88C range, which is too hot. I'm kinda disappointed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> This chip is much better than my 4770k and I'm pleased with the initial results. Prime gets is too hot to
> leave the volts up there, 24/7 1.27v at 4.7g looks good for today. Delid would help this chip.
> 
> i7 4790k Batch: L352C120
> 
> 
> 10 mnutes of prime95 stable 4.7Ghz 1.353v
> 
> 
> XTU cpu stress test stable 4.7Ghz 1.27v


Same batch. Neat.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> $ilent, how do you see the default VRID on the gigabyte BIOS? Just put "manual" instead of auto and it shows it? Or is it shown next to auto?


Set everything to Auto, and boot into windows, check at idle then check at full load using hwinfo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> see if your chip can do 5 runs of H264 realbench continuously
> 
> also update
> 
> my cpu from scan came and its L418C133
> 
> 1.22V stock
> 
> I think its known that z97 boards require more volts for some reason this may be the reason some people have 1.153v stock?


Got a link to that H264 benchmark?

I am confused by Haswell, I can run the following:



But prime95 seems so elusive. There must be a setting or configuration change needed.


----------



## sfdxsm

Just picked up mine from Micro center in NJ. They tried to tell me and another guy they can't release until tomorrow. A few phone calls and it is home. Also got an L3 batch.



Now to get the build going!



-Galaxy S5


----------



## maxmix65

Bios default Asrock z87 killer
Vid 1.198


----------



## Sage805

Hey Overclockers.net I've been watching from the sideline and after reading through this thread I signed up. I do have a question I recently purchased a I7 4790k at my local Frys and I notice a smudge it looked like discolored stain on the lid and also 2 scratches on the lower end of the chip are cpu lids suppose to be prestige when you buy them new or does some smudges and scratches happen when they are in the processes of making them thank you for helping out a newb =(


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> I dont understand peoples needs to test stress test for hours and hours for each OC test then testing many OCs, maybe days worth of test. Not unless you require rock solid stability for something work related.
> 
> For gaming i see no point. I just run a few mins in linx to test thermals then leave it at that. Though frankly that isnt even necessary, id say just render/encode stuff as thats real world usage. And if it does eventually crash in gaming or rendering or what have you, so what? I add another notch of voltage and alls well....boom, saved days of work.


It's not work, it's play. That last 100mhz is challenging....but I WILL conquer this chip, lol.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sage805*
> 
> Hey Overclockers.net I've been watching from the sideline and after reading through this thread I signed up. I do have a question I recently purchased a I7 4790k at my local Frys and I notice a smudge it looked like discolored stain on the lid and also 2 scratches on the lower end of the chip are cpu lids suppose to be prestige when you buy them new or does some smudges and scratches happen when they are in the processes of making them thank you for helping out a newb =(


It should be clean.

Check the side of the IHS (the metal top of the cpu if you dont know), does it have little indentations on each of the protruded sides? If so its been used before reaching you.


----------



## t0tum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Oops, well this is odd.
> 
> My chip can do an hour of XTU at 100% load, but fails prime95 after 5 mins with bso code 101.
> 
> Is there something about haswell or some setting that needs adjusting to pass prime95?


With HWinfo or other monitoring software that can read CPU watts (doesnt matter if its accurate or not) do the following:

- run XTU or other test where you are stable and read the wattage
- run p95 (preferably v28.5) and read the wattage

You should see about 30% power increase over your regular stability test. You'll need more volts to pass it.


----------



## Sage805

Thank you $ilent, No the sides of where the metal wings are are prestige the 2 micro scratches were at the bottom of the IHS the middle lower portions. Are they IHS made of copper? because I think thats what I saw, Im sorry for not taking a picture as its my only system running now and already installed. Also I downloaded prime 95 from Cnet if thats a good version to test the cpu? How long should I let it run for a quick result so I can post it here for you guys.
'


----------



## fateswarm

What the board gives as default VID *may not be the factory VID*. The gigabyte boards had a bug and they reported higher voltages. I heard it's fixed on latest BIOS but I'm not sure if it's certain.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sage805*
> 
> Thank you $ilent, No the sides of where the metal wings are are prestige the 2 micro scratches were at the bottom of the IHS the middle lower portions. Are they IHS made of copper? because I think thats what I saw, Im sorry for not taking a picture as its my only system running now and already installed. Also I downloaded prime 95 from Cnet if thats a good version to test the cpu? How long should I let it run for a quick result so I can post it here for you guys.
> '


Could just be some anomolie maybe it got scratched in transit or similar.

Latest version of prime95 is avaiable from their website, its the first result in google, version 28.5, but to be honest nobody seems to be able to run prime95 on these chips for more than half an hour.

It'd be cool to see everyones VID when the chip is stock boosting to 4.4Ghz, my lower VID CPU overclocks better than my higher VID.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> What the BIOS gives as default VID *may not be the factory VID*. The gigabyte boards had a bug and they reported higher voltages. I heard it's fixed on latest BIOS but I'm not sure if it's certain.


My first CPU booted at 1.43v for some reason, this second one works fine after a quick optimized default in the bios. Set the VID to 1.15v, instead of that 1.25 or whatever it was on my first chip.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfdxsm*
> 
> Just picked up mine from Micro center in NJ. They tried to tell me and another guy they can't release until tomorrow. A few phone calls and it is home. Also got an L3 batch.
> 
> 
> 
> Now to get the build going!
> 
> 
> 
> -Galaxy S5


Exact same batch # I got from the MC in Duluth, GA. I hope yours is better than mine, it needs 1.35v for 4.7GHz.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> My first CPU booted at 1.43v for some reason


I have a flashdrive ready to flash it to latest BIOS first thing when I boot. If it keeps insisting on frying it, I'll manually set it low.


----------



## Asus11

been playing around ever since I got in..

so far 4.7ghz @ 1.37v

im trying to get 4.8-4.9 desperately


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I have a flashdrive ready to flash it to latest BIOS first thing when I boot. If it keeps insisting on frying it, I'll manually set it low.


That's the first thing I did was flash latest none beta bios. It's crazy my board shipped with a bios like 6 months+ out of date.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> been playing around ever since I got in..
> 
> so far 4.7ghz @ 1.37v
> 
> im trying to get 4.8-4.9 desperately


I think this board is holding this CPU back

ops meant to edit.. aw well









silent any updates? also what MB are you using?

I have a Z87X-OC board .. but not sure if DC is compatible


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> That's the first thing I did was flash latest none beta bios. It's crazy my board shipped with a bios like 6 months+ out of date.


And i assume that older bios didnt support 4790k? So your 4790k worked, at least enough to get the bios flashed?

I'm concerned my asrock z97 extreme4 claims to only support the 4790k with the latest bios and the board probably ships with the original bios. I'm hoping i can at least boot to flash the bios.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I think this board is holding this CPU back
> 
> ops meant to edit.. aw well


The hero 7? No way. The voltage regulation doesn't get easily better. Better cards are big overkills.

Unless the BIOS programming is bogus. I wouldn't know.


----------



## sabishiihito

I'm running 4790K at the moment on an Asrock Z87 OC Formula with a BIOS from December, so I'd be surprised if a Z97 board *wouldn't* work with one with any BIOS version.


----------



## maxmix65

: D First test with prime95
Now I'm going to 4700mhz


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> And i assume that older bios didnt support 4790k? So your 4790k worked, at least enough to get the bios flashed?
> 
> I'm concerned my asrock z97 extreme4 claims to only support the 4790k with the latest bios and the board probably ships with the original bios. I'm hoping i can at least boot to flash the bios.


Intel confirms DC works on 9. In fact, I suspect it even works on 8 without any BIOS update, or at least it boots on it. He have examples, e.g. an official overclocker of OCN run his engineering samples on a Z87M Formula with a BIOS from 2013 without any modification.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I think this board is holding this CPU back
> 
> ops meant to edit.. aw well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silent any updates? also what MB are you using?
> 
> I have a Z87X-OC board .. but not sure if DC is compatible


No updates yet, the fact I'm struggling to prime irritates me but I've dropped back to 4.7ghz at 1.23v and running folding at home. I'm using the gigabyte z97x gaming 7.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> And i assume that older bios didnt support 4790k? So your 4790k worked, at least enough to get the bios flashed?
> 
> I'm concerned my asrock z97 extreme4 claims to only support the 4790k with the latest bios and the board probably ships with the original bios. I'm hoping i can at least boot to flash the bios.


The first bios worked fine I could use it in windows etc, I just updated the bios in vain attempting to improve my overclock.

I'm sure at the least you could get into bios to flash the new bios from USB stick.


----------



## fateswarm

From what I gather the chip boots on anything, potentially even any 8. *But*, it may be weakly supported. The gigabyte bug was outright scary, especially for air cooling setups.

I'd suggest to everyone to 1) Update your bios first thing 2) Make sure the default VID at first isn't set to the roof.


----------



## xCarJx

ok so in the end i cancelled my pre-order from Amazon LLC, and ordered from CircuitCity in amazon, cpu is "preparing for shipment" with estimate delivery date 27~2 hoping for the best times

i have a question, i know changing mobo + processor is big so should i re install Windows? im kinda lazy to do that D= configuring every (non essential) program to not waste my SSD cycles is a pain (mostly temp paths).

My questions goes more for the using my current install will affect the overclock capabilities, i mean clean install = better OC testing or it doesn't really matter beyond all the background process when testing?


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> I dont understand peoples needs to test stress test for hours and hours for each OC test then testing many OCs, maybe days worth of test. Not unless you require rock solid stability for something work related.
> 
> For gaming i see no point. I just run a few mins in linx to test thermals then leave it at that. Though frankly that isnt even necessary, id say just render/encode stuff as thats real world usage. And if it does eventually crash in gaming or rendering or what have you, so what? I add another notch of voltage and alls well....boom, saved days of work.


That's exactly how I do it too.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> 2) Make sure the default VID at first isn't set to the roof.


Wait, The *Vcore* as well. The issue encompassed various voltages.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> I'm running 4790K at the moment on an Asrock Z87 OC Formula with a BIOS from December, so I'd be surprised if a Z97 board *wouldn't* work with one with any BIOS version.


there is a new bios update for the z87 oc formula (Update C0 microcode to support Pentium Anniversary)


----------



## gobblebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> And i assume that older bios didnt support 4790k? So your 4790k worked, at least enough to get the bios flashed?
> 
> I'm concerned my asrock z97 extreme4 claims to only support the 4790k with the latest bios and the board probably ships with the original bios. I'm hoping i can at least boot to flash the bios.


I have the same board, you shouldn't have to worry about this, just make sure you are hardwired and run the BIOS update in the UEFI... problem solved.


----------



## gobblebox

I have a L329 batch from Microcenter in Dallas, has anyone else OCed this batch yet? Results?


----------



## Sage805

Heelllpp!! I got Batch L418C after 15mins of Prime95 Ver. 28, I really think I got a defect CPU the scratches on the CPU and the IHS looked used from a new never broken seal sticker Intel Box Im worried









Temps.png 617k .png file


----------



## Pheesh

every CPU within a batch is going to be different...so really that's not going to tell you too much.


----------



## MiePx4

Final results here:



Batch: L418C133

4,7GHz
VID 1.33
Vcin: 2V
1H x264 Stable

I tired 4.8, but thats impossible.
4,8GHz
VID: 1.4
Vcin: 2.165
BSOD after 1min x264.

Meh, im sad.
5GHz would have been cool. And I dont know why, but for me 4.8GHz is a bigger milestone than anything else. It was my "dream" speed.
Well, 4.7GHz is still nice. Ill take it.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sage805*
> 
> Heelllpp!!


Voltage is low your temps up? Your cooling seems to be the problem. Unless the IHS paste is completely misinstalled.


----------



## Sage805

Sorry Im new to posting pics Why is Prime95 So Hott =\


----------



## $ilent

Sage805 what cpu cooler you using? Something is definitely up with those temps at those volts. Seems to me bad mount/too much or too litle TIM on the IHS.


----------



## Sage805

I think its something to do with the stain I saw on the IHS when i initial bought the chip I thought it was just manufacture grime or something but now that I'm seeing these temps I think Im going to return and try my luck with another my Vcore is so low and the temps dont add up


----------



## Sage805

Im using H105 with stock fans, Motherboard Hero 7 with latest Bios and I left everything stocked the only think I enabled with XMP for my Gskills 2400C10 everything else I left alone For thermal paste im using Noctua NH-1 hmm I used the Pea size method maybe I used to much.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sage805*
> 
> I think its something to do with the stain I saw on the IHS when i initial bought the chip I thought it was just manufacture grime or something but now that I'm seeing these temps I think Im going to return and try my luck with another my Vcore is so low and the temps dont add up


cooler type/thermal paste amount/ambient temps/how you mounted the cooler


----------



## maxmix65

4700mhz 1.3v Corsair H90


----------



## Vaux

What's your cooler and what's the ambient temperature?

édit: ok, yeah maybe a bad cpu


----------



## setter

I get temps as high as that at stock, cooler mounted twice with a rice grain sized drop of thermal paste. My 4770k would hit the high 70's at stock, same k2 cooler and liquid metal paste on the cpu. Tbh it's just the nature of some haswell chips, theyre not capable in stock form of handling the high load temps that p95 etc generate.

When 8 Pack mentioned that a few benchers had delidded a few at computex and noticed no difference in the assembly/paste from the old chips, i had an inkling that once again temps were going to be the limiting factor on theese chips.


----------



## Sage805

Heres my ambient SuperV


----------



## kahboom

Got mine in batch number L352C119 from tigerdirect


----------



## Nizzen

*L4*18c134

4900mhz - 2800mhz memory

http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/CB49004790k.png.html

Watercooling


----------



## TopicClocker

Dayum i dont know how you guys blow up over 200 posts in just under two days lol.
Really interesting read a few pages I've read, the L4 batch sounds promising.









Gonna do a ton of research before I buy my i5 or i7, considering picking up an unlocked Pentium for experimentation too.

Nizzen, mother of god that OC...
What water cooler do you have?


----------



## KnownDragon

Okay guys I am on the lappy. Downloading Dayz to keep me going until I get my processor to finish my build. The Desktop and WL is getting tore down. My ex 360 came today and the Motherboard has been here. Will be making trip to the Atl this weekend.


----------



## Sage805

Ok guys I'm going to go offline for a few to remount my H105 and trying the rice method c-ya and thank you to everyone


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Got mine in batch number L352C119 from tigerdirect


Same. Settled on 4.5ghz.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Dayum i dont know how you guys blow up over 200 posts in just under two days lol.
> Really interesting read a few pages I've read, the L4 batch sounds promising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna do a ton of research before I buy my i5 or i7, considering picking up an unlocked Pentium for experimentation too.
> 
> Nizzen, mother of god that OC...
> What water cooler do you have?


EK cpu + ek x 3 @ GPU + EK 2x 360


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> EK cpu + ek x 3 @ GPU + EK 2x 360


Nice!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> *L4*18c134
> 
> 4900mhz - 2800mhz memory
> SNIP
> Watercooling


Very nice, exact same batch number as me 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sage805*
> 
> Ok guys I'm going to go offline for a few to remount my H105 and trying the rice method c-ya and thank you to everyone


Quick tip, mount the cooler corner to corner. I.e do top left 5 turns, then bottom right 5 turns, then bottom left 5 turns, finally top right 5 turns. Do this until its fully secured for a good even mount.


----------



## tw33k

Time to get started

http://s1014.photobucket.com/user/_tw33k_/media/WP_20140626_003_zps0f4cf02c.jpg.html


----------



## Nizzen

My Benchtable for 4900mhz/2800mhz 4790k


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sage805*
> 
> Im using H105 with stock fans, Motherboard Hero 7 with latest Bios and I left everything stocked the only think I enabled with XMP for my Gskills 2400C10 everything else I left alone For thermal paste im using Noctua NH-1 hmm I used the Pea size method maybe I used to much.


what was your stock voltage?


----------



## illmatic6596

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Very nice, exact same batch number as me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick tip, mount the cooler corner to corner. I.e do top left 5 turns, then bottom right 5 turns, then bottom left 5 turns, finally top right 5 turns. Do this until its fully secured for a good even mount.


Where did you purchase yours ?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Time to get started


Eagerly awaiting, good luck!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> My Benchtable for 4900mhz/2800mhz 4790k


Ha, looks just like one of my many setups from the past (cluttered )

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illmatic6596*
> 
> Where did you purchase yours ?


Got it from hardwareversande.de. I must say ive not seen one bad 4790K come out HWV yet!


----------



## illmatic6596

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Got it from hardwareversande.de. I must say ive not seen one bad 4790K come out HWV yet!


They don't ship to the US


----------



## fateswarm

I may have everything tomorrow.

First PC in years.

without the case yet

desk "mount"


----------



## Gabkicks

quick question:
will my v1 xigmatek dark knight fit on socket 1150/ 4790k? maybe i should buy a new cooler? i dunno


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have everything tomorrow.
> 
> First PC in years.
> 
> without the case yet
> 
> desk "mount"


Use your motherboard box, works a treat


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sage805*
> 
> Heelllpp!! I got Batch L418C after 15mins of Prime95 Ver. 28, I really think I got a defect CPU the scratches on the CPU and the IHS looked used from a new never broken seal sticker Intel Box Im worried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps.png 617k .png file


Send it back...


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Eagerly awaiting, good luck!
> 
> Ha, looks just like one of my many setups from the past (cluttered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Got it from hardwareversande.de. I must say ive not seen one bad 4790K come out HWV yet!


mine was 1.272v stock









will test it again soon.. but...

we'll see how I get on

L3

testing Scan L4 atm


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> mine was 1.272v stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will test it again soon.. but...
> 
> we'll see how I get on
> 
> L3
> 
> testing Scan L4 atm


Man 1.27v is high, good luck with the l4 chip!


----------



## Satchmo0016

Update on my batch# L352C120 4790k

It requires 1.4v+ to go beyond 4.7ghz, and is pretty hot.

I settled with at 4.7ghz/1.31 adaptive (in prime it goes up to 1.344v sometimes) which hovers around 80c but lets me keep hypterthreading and all the power saving stuff on.

Still kinda disappointed though, its honestly no different than an "average" 4770k.. but I guess that makes sense since its simply a re-stamp of old unsold 4770k's.

I think I'm going to go ahead and get the 25$ intel insurance and burn the crap out of this one, maybe the replacement in a few months wont be as bad.

Edit: I'm using a swiftech H220 with NF-F12s on it also^^


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Just fyi, Circuit city/compusa/tigerdirect same company.


I never knew that!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jasecore

Hi all has anyone down clocked the cache to try for a higher multiplier clock?


----------



## Sage805

Quote:


> Quick tip, mount the cooler corner to corner. I.e do top left 5 turns, then bottom right 5 turns, then bottom left 5 turns, finally top right 5 turns. Do this until its fully secured for a good even mount.


Yeah I tighten the X method so across the way and I did a good hand tighten with a 50% of a turn to lock it in with my screwdriver. even gave it a wiggle it was solid.
Quote:


> what was your stock voltage?


I have it set to auto when I go into UEFI the PC it says about 1.03 but thats a estimate because I haven't even went to bios yet after remounting ill double check
Quote:


> Send it back...


Yea Frys near my hometown just got in stock so I'm going to ask my GF to exchange it for me since it under her name lol she asked the cashier if they had them instock while I was browsing the motherboards I enjoy she owns everything I've bought


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Man 1.27v is high, good luck with the l4 chip!


so far

4.7ghz 1.37v 44 cache ratio

stable

so not sad but not that happy

tried doing 4.8 at 1.42v but temps are holding me back..

this is with the L4..

going to play around with the L3 tomorrow see how I get on then choose one, then delid and finish my WC setup


----------



## Sage805

Im so sorry for the Quote missing the Author I'm new...trying to learn everything anyhow I ran 2 test for about 15 mins each Prime95 Ver.28 I ran first 15 mins after applying the thermal paste used the rice method and then I restarted the comp after letting it settle in from the first test. 


Guess I got a dud =\


----------



## Satchmo0016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> Hi all has anyone down clocked the cache to try for a higher multiplier clock?


I couldn't even get 4.7ghz at 1.4v until uncore was < x35


----------



## opt33

Just got mine installed 10 mins ago from tiger direct. Batch L418C164. Mine boots at 5ghz and can tool around so far, at 5ghz now. I set vcore to 1.4, vrin 1.95, locked mem 1600, and locked few other volts off auto. Booted at 4.8, then 4.9, now 5.0. Havent booted at stock yet to see other settings.

Prime was running fine til I hit start.

http://valid.canardpc.com/dz3gpw


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sage805*
> 
> Im so sorry for the Quote missing the Author I'm new...trying to learn everything anyhow I ran 2 test for about 15 mins each Prime95 Ver.28 I ran first 15 mins after applying the thermal paste used the rice method and then I restarted the comp after letting it settle in from the first test.
> 
> 
> Guess I got a dud =\


I know you have remounted it but something is not right...there is no way a correctly mounted 4790k would be at those temps at that voltage. Either your CPU cooler is faulty/not installed correctly or the voltage monitoring software is not correct.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Just got mine installed 10 mins ago from tiger direct. Batch L418C164. Mine boots at 5ghz and can tool around so far, at 5ghz now. I set vcore to 1.4, vrin 1.95, locked mem 1600, and locked few other volts off auto. Booted at 4.8, then 4.9, now 5.0. Havent booted at stock yet to see other settings.
> 
> Prime was running fine til I hit start.


what board?


----------



## Jasecore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satchmo0016*
> 
> I couldn't even get 4.7ghz at 1.4v until uncore was < x35


WOW your making me want to keep 4770k reading that Im at 4.7ghz @1.395 cache @ 4.0ghz still wait for my 4790k to turn up hope its not a lemon


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> what board?


added cpuz link in post above with rest info and board...but GB UDH5


----------



## pony-tail

I have ordered mine from Umart in Brisbane - unsure of arrival time .
I most likely will not be overclocking it until it is holding the video card back .
The machine is currently running Asus Z97 Gryphon - 16 gig G-skill Sniper DDR3 1866 - Gigabyte 280x video card .
Just a basic uATX game machine.
I can't see the Radeon 280x being held back by the 4790k even at stock 4ghz . I do not believe the i5 4670k that is on it now is holding it back much . even if it was , I mostly just play Diablo III - Not the most graphically challenging game - That said this is an OC forum and faster is always better . so even if the i5 is doing fine the i7 has to be better !


----------



## Satchmo0016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> WOW your making me want to keep 4770k reading that Im at 4.7ghz @1.395 cache @ 4.0ghz still wait for my 4790k to turn up hope its not a lemon


Oh if you have a 4770k there's absolutely no reason to get a 4790k! I was coming from a i7 930, so it is an improvement but mostly in the IMC since my 930 ran at 4.5 for ~3 years. Lol.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> added cpuz link in post above with rest info and board...but GB UDH5


z87 or z97?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Eagerly awaiting, good luck!
> 
> Ha, looks just like one of my many setups from the past (cluttered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Got it from hardwareversande.de. I must say ive not seen one bad 4790K come out HWV yet!


don't worry it will be mine,i'm very unlucky person


----------



## caladbolg

Got someone to snap a picture of mine back home, L352C119. Gotta wait til Friday to see how it performs though.

EDIT: Someone else got the same batch and it looks like it's gonna suck. v1.4+ for 4.7GHz? C'mon. Maybe I'll run it hard and buy the replacement plan.


----------



## mandrix

For you guys that delid and want to secure the IHS after delidding.....on my delidded 4770K after applying CLP I put a small amount of black silicone sealant (like you get at the auto parts stores) on each corner of the IHS with a toothpick, replaced the IHS then put the cpu in the motherboard socket so I could line it up then clamped it in place. Since it's being clamped down tightly before the adhesive dries, the glue is not impacting the height of the IHS above the pcb.....and yes, my temps are good.









This way when I move it again I don't have to worry about the IHS falling off.

FWIW.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caladbolg*
> 
> Got someone to snap a picture of mine back home, L352C119. Gotta wait til Friday to see how it performs though.
> 
> EDIT: Someone else got the same batch and it looks like it's gonna suck. v1.4+ for 4.7GHz? C'mon. Maybe I'll run it hard and buy the replacement plan.


Yuuup. Same batch


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> z87 or z97?


Z97.


----------



## Sage805

Ok I did a quick 10 min Prime95 here are the result also Im running my CPU pump off a Molex to 3 Pin adapter will this effect my pump I was thinking it would run my pump at full speed. Is it better to run my CPU fans with DC or PWM Im sorry for asking such question among the sages.


----------



## superV

in fact :
Delivery late, new date requested.
they ran out of 4790k


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sage805*
> 
> Ok I did a quick 10 min Prime95 here are the result also Im running my CPU pump off a Molex to 3 Pin adapter will this effect my pump I was thinking it would run my pump at full speed. Is it better to run my CPU fans with DC or PWM Im sorry for asking such question among the sages.


Run your fans DC if 3 pin. Pwm if 4 pin


----------



## opt33

I wont be delidding mine. randomly priming 1.32v vcore and 46x to see temps...temps are low 60's and all within about 5C of each other. ambient is 25C, on custom water with 800 rpm fans.


----------



## z06z33

Got my system up and running at bios the chip is using 1.01v at 4ghz is this good for the 4790K?


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

Does anyone live near me that wants to delid my chip ? . There is no way I can do it myself the eyesight is c--p and my hands shake








Whats the best tim to use these days I still have some MX4 after fitting water blocks to my cards


----------



## Peppy197

I take it that I cannot order a DC to be delivered from a Canadian source, like NCIX. At least until perhaps July 14 ?

It would cost me about 50cdn more to get it through TD.ca which is shipped out from Kentucky, or newegg.ca from Georgia....

are the suppliers manipulating the market availability in favor of their own? They can make a few extra bucks off the Canadians until release. Then again, just how many enthusiast are there? Not as many as what would merit market manipulation


----------



## 691175002

Isn't a delidded 4790k literally exactly the same chip as a delidded 4770?

I mean, you get extra capacitors and whatnot but that seemed more like a marketing trick.


----------



## sfdxsm

Not having luck with this chip. Not sure what is up but 47-50c temps across the board at less than 10% load....... fan was not working too well at first but seems fine now. I even applied some artic silver 5 to see if the compound was just bad.


----------



## blackhat840

So Amazon told me now that my order will not ship until at least Monday and that I should cancel and order with another vendor if I want it sooner. This is the 4th time they have screwed me in 45 days on orders. I'll take my business back to Newegg and TD.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *691175002*
> 
> I mean, you get extra capacitors and whatnot but that seemed more like a marketing trick.


That is what I like about this forum.
I am playing wait and see about this magical Devil's Canyon....:


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> I take it that I cannot order a DC to be delivered from a Canadian source, like NCIX. At least until perhaps July 14 ?
> 
> It would cost me about 50cdn more to get it through TD.ca which is shipped out from Kentucky, or newegg.ca from Georgia....
> 
> are the suppliers manipulating the market availability in favor of their own? They can make a few extra bucks off the Canadians until release. Then again, just how many enthusiast are there? Not as many as what would merit market manipulation


What about tigerdirect.ca?

EDIT: I just now took the time to read your post. Lol.


----------



## Typhoeus

Just received my chip! Batch # L418C164 from TigerDirect. Will post results as soon as I manage to install it later this evening.


----------



## Pikaru

Trying to track down UPS right now so I can get my chip tonight... It came in late and they're trying to find whoever has it on their truck. *crosses fingers


----------



## cephelix

I miss all this whle I was asleep?! Man, life is just passing me by...so frm wht I've read,4.7ghz seems to be the average right? Of course at various voltages


----------



## z06z33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhat840*
> 
> So Amazon told me now that my order will not ship until at least Monday and that I should cancel and order with another vendor if I want it sooner. This is the 4th time they have screwed me in 45 days on orders. I'll take my business back to Newegg and TD.


I'm so glad I canceled my order through them. Not to gloat but my 4790K is currently installing windows 7 in the other room


----------



## Gabkicks

Here's mine

Batch L329C241


----------



## 691175002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> I miss all this whle I was asleep?! Man, life is just passing me by...so frm wht I've read,4.7ghz seems to be the average right? Of course at various voltages


The chances are that the people posting in this thread are generally above average in skill, occasionally choosing the best of multiple chips, and only posting their best overclocks.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *691175002*
> 
> The chances are that the people posting in this thread are generally above average in skill, occasionally choosing the best of multiple chips, and only posting their best overclocks.


You have a point there...still, exciting thing seeing their OC attempts and results....


----------



## Tweakin

I ran the latest Prime as several individuals stated they had to drop OC just to run this. I had to take my i5 back to 4.3 and up my vcore to 1.3 just to run this test. Take into consideration that my ambient temp is really high due to heat/humidity here on East Coast, and as such my temps went through the roof as seen below within 15 minutes:



That's worse then IBT ! Now I see what everyone is talking about !!


----------



## Brian Wallace

Yay, UPS just came! Too late to start tonight though









http://s1188.photobucket.com/user/dockerthedog/media/20140625_203125_zps45c9ad87.jpg.html


----------



## Alxx

This is the best Devils Canyon 4790K i have seen so far - 30 min Prime 27.9 1344K (good test for Vcore):

Unfortunatly it is not mine







from Hwluxx forum

Batch Is *L336D105 4.5 Ghz @1.121*


----------



## Satchmo0016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian Wallace*
> 
> Yay, UPS just came! Too late to start tonight though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1188.photobucket.com/user/dockerthedog/media/20140625_203125_zps45c9ad87.jpg.html


Hey I'll be looking for your post tomorrow, same batch.


----------



## wizpar

different batch .. i got this one to 4.9 but no go on 5.0 on air
i might try water on it later with higher voltage
but tried to get as high as 1.395 and no go so i stopped there..





again i will do a suite of tweaks and tests later tonite but for now typing from the very said setup

asus pro z97 (latest bios)


----------



## wizpar

above batch is L331C501 made in malaysia


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizpar*
> 
> above batch is L331C501 made in malaysia


Yup, the L gives that away


----------



## madclassic

Happy to see several L3s clockin nicely. Seems to not be so clear cut which batches clock better than others, just luck of the draw.
Waiting for my Newegg delivery. Any Newegg orders get L4 so far?


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sage805*
> 
> 
> Sorry Im new to posting pics Why is Prime95 So Hott =\


Get P95 version 27.9 and see if that helps. Version 28+ will push temps crazy high which why most people stick with 27.9.


----------



## sabishiihito

Only one can stay. May the best silicon win.


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one can stay. May the best silicon win.


My bets on L4


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one can stay. May the best silicon win.


Cool an L3 vs L4








I wont put any money which will be better as either one could win.. goodluck


----------



## wizpar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one can stay. May the best silicon win.


from my experience my L4 batch topped at 4.8
L3 topped at 4.9 (board/memory/cooler same between them)

seems like thats the trend.. 4.6 do-able for almost all these
4.7-5.0 less so


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cool an L3 vs L4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wont put any money which will be better as either one could win.. goodluck


Exactly, I wouldn't put too much faith in batch number just yet, or ever.

Overclocking has always been a crap shoot. That's why they call it the silicon lottery, if it were as easy as picking up a batch of lottery tickets that won, I would be trying to win that right now!


----------



## Sin0822

i honestly think these are just high binned 4770Ks and the dies were moved and some mods made and then re packaged. I would bet that maybe they changed their binning process.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> Happy to see several L3s clockin nicely. Seems to not be so clear cut which batches clock better than others, just luck of the draw.
> Waiting for my Newegg delivery. Any Newegg orders get L4 so far?


i get mine from newegg tomorrow


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> i honestly think these are just high binned 4770Ks and the dies were moved and some mods made and then re packaged. I would bet that maybe they changed their binning process.


Thats really how all cpu's are made. Intel doesn't make 4770k's. They make cpus and then bin them based on demand.


----------



## Cozmo85

Anyone gotten a bug where windows only reports .8ghz?


----------



## Marc79

Picked this up today, will pair it with a Z87 board. Maybe I'll get lucky and get 4.6Ghz under 1.3V.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Anyone gotten a bug where windows only reports .8ghz?


That's speedstep downclocking to 800mhz, not a bug.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> That's speedstep downclocking to 800mhz, not a bug.


It always shows .80ghz. Even when it used to update properly


----------



## Peen

By the way, if you keep your PC on high performance within Power Options it stays at the frequency you input. The difference at 800mhz vs 4.5ghz with C6 states on is 1 watt at idle.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> It always shows .80ghz. Even when it used to update properly


Where are you seeing this a in Windows? Task Manager?


----------



## Cozmo85

Yea. And in system control panel. shows @ 801mhz. Didn't used to do this. Odd.


----------



## sabishiihito

No time for in depth testing tonight as I'm actually working







but just a quick run of Intel XTU 5 minute CPU stress test passed 4.6GHz 1.2v. Looks like the L4 chip has potential...


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Yea. And in system control panel. shows @ 801mhz. Didn't used to do this. Odd.


I wouldn't say it's a bug, I've had this happen. I'm going to assume you have BSOD'ed on this install quite a bit, so possibly some file corruption. Maybe a cmd prompt and sfc /scannow will fix it..


----------



## Cozmo85

Reset bios defaults and back to normal. interesting. This is on a vii gene.


----------



## Peepr

So I have my 4690k hooked up to my new z97x SOC Force board. Temps are VERY high. Currently benching IBT @ 4.5ghz at 1.25 volts. Under load gets to 1.27v. Temps are high 80's which seems wrong. I am using a legit water loop that kept my old i5-760 at 4ghz @ 1.36 volts to under 65 degrees during IBT.

Do I need to remount the block here? Maybe I used too much EK thermal paste? OR is this temp normal. You can see ambient temps are not bad I cranked my AC.

dog.jpg 575k .jpg file


----------



## Peepr

EDIT:


----------



## jpchap

Ok I think I got a good one but I will let you be the judge. I am new at overclocking haswell so I done a quick study and jumped right in.

My batch is https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47366093/4790k/2014-06-25%2011.01.07.jpg

asrock z87 killer board z97 oc formula on preorder
memory 16Gb gskill f3-1600c7-8gtx cas 7
antec 920 water cooler
haf x case
3 7970's

10 minutes at stock load prime95 temps https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47366093/4790k/10%20min%20load%20stock.png

4.8 @ 1.34 volts will do superpi, surf, heaven benchmark and play games no problems yet but will not run prime95
4.8 @ 1.39 volts stable prime95 temps reach 91c @ 5 min mark room temp 68F (got the a/c cranking)









4.9 @ 1.40 superpi,surfing and gaming but not running prime95 https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47366093/4790k/4.9%20superpi.png forgot to try heaven benchmark

5.0 @ 1.40 (my limit I set for myself do not want a repeat of the 7970 triple crossfire @1150 core 1800 memory. It was only a small fire)








computer boot surfing no gaming no superpi no prime95 https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47366093/4790k/5.0.png

I have spread spectrum, c1e, c3, c6, c7 and eist disabled.

here is my setup https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47366093/4790k/setup1.png
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47366093/4790k/setup2.png

Anything I am doing wrong or you see that I could change to improve it let me know. I am happy with what I got but would like 5Ghz stable









Also I will update when I get the z97 board and xspc ax360 water cooling kit


----------



## opt33

Temps were high 50's on larger ffts during blend, then during smaller ffts, temps up to 80C....lol

4.7 and 1.28v temps hit high 80s after 30 mins prime....not letting that run overnight until have time to see if can lower vcore plus watch temps during day run.

4.6 and 1.25v, 40 mins so far, will let this run overnight..


----------



## PolRoger

i7-4790K4.6GHz.PNG 218k .PNG file


L329C batch... Preliminary testing with AIDA stress.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Thats really how all cpu's are made. Intel doesn't make 4770k's. They make cpus and then bin them based on demand.


I know how CPus are picked off the wafer, im just saying these were probably marked to be 4770K maybe even picked for samples that clock higher than normal.


----------



## Peepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Temps were high 50's on larger ffts during blend, then during smaller ffts, temps up to 80C....lol
> 
> 4.7 and 1.28v temps hit high 80s after 30 mins prime....not letting that run overnight until have time to see if can lower vcore plus watch temps during day run.
> 
> 4.6 and 1.25v, 40 mins so far, will let this run overnight..


What cooler are you using? And what are your ambient temps like? I am on water cooling and 10 degrees higher at same volts/clock.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> i7-4790K4.6GHz.PNG 218k .PNG file
> 
> 
> L329C batch... Preliminary testing with AIDA stress.


Gives me slight hope, as I have L329Cxxx, ~1.200v @4.6 would be great.


----------



## Satchmo0016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpchap*
> 
> Ok I think I got a good one but I will let you be the judge. I am new at overclocking haswell so I done a quick study and jumped right in.
> 
> My batch is https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47366093/4790k/2014-06-25%2011.01.07.jpg
> 
> asrock z87 killer board z97 oc formula on preorder
> memory 16Gb gskill f3-1600c7-8gtx cas 7
> antec 920 water cooler
> haf x case
> 3 7970's
> 
> 10 minutes at stock load prime95 temps https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47366093/4790k/10%20min%20load%20stock.png
> 
> 4.8 @ 1.34 volts will do superpi, surf, heaven benchmark and play games no problems yet but will not run prime95
> 4.8 @ 1.39 volts stable prime95 temps reach 91c @ 5 min mark room temp 68F (got the a/c cranking)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.9 @ 1.40 superpi,surfing and gaming but not running prime95 https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47366093/4790k/4.9%20superpi.png forgot to try heaven benchmark
> 
> 5.0 @ 1.40 (my limit I set for myself do not want a repeat of the 7970 triple crossfire @1150 core 1800 memory. It was only a small fire)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> computer boot surfing no gaming no superpi no prime95 https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47366093/4790k/5.0.png
> 
> *I have spread spectrum, c1e, c3, c6, c7 and eist disabled.*
> 
> here is my setup https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47366093/4790k/setup1.png
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/47366093/4790k/setup2.png
> 
> Anything I am doing wrong or you see that I could change to improve it let me know. I am happy with what I got but would like 5Ghz stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I will update when I get the z97 board and xspc ax360 water cooling kit


Did you mess with any other settings? I'm on an asus z97 pro and could barely get into windows at 5Ghz/1.41v

Also your idle temps are low. Nice.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> I know how CPus are picked off the wafer, im just saying these were probably marked to be 4770K maybe even picked for samples that clock higher than normal.


Yeah... You are probably right... I bet these L3xx batch samples were originally 4770K stock. My understanding is that there isn't any revision improvements to the core silicon with DC... Just changes to packaging and TIM?


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Yeah... You are probably right... I bet these L3xx batch samples were originally 4770K stock. My understanding is that there isn't any revision improvements to the core silicon with DC... Just changes to packaging and TIM?


Yea i had asked about IMC improvements during computex from an engineer at Intel, he said no. He said only changed TIM and added caps on package.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> I know how CPus are picked off the wafer, im just saying these were probably marked to be 4770K maybe even picked for samples that clock higher than normal.


Ooh...I'm interested to know how they're picked off the wafer....


----------



## jpchap

I have spread spectrum, c1e, c3, c6, c7 and eist disabled. and a screen shot of all my voltages in the post


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Yea i had asked about IMC improvements during computex from an engineer at Intel, he said no. He said only changed TIM and added caps on package.


I suspect those caps might be the only thing somehow that makes them clock ~300Mhz higher. I would find it less likely that Intel bins chips differently. But it's still likely of course.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> i have a question, i know changing mobo + processor is big so should i re install Windows? im kinda lazy to do that D= configuring every (non essential) program to not waste my SSD cycles is a pain (mostly temp paths).
> 
> My questions goes more for the using my current install will affect the overclock capabilities, i mean clean install = better OC testing or it doesn't really matter beyond all the background process when testing?


I was wondering the same thing. I will do a clean re-install but at first is there a way that it can be done then re-install after everything is set up. Running Win 8.1 update 1 and going from 3570K and Asrock Z77 Extreme4 to 4790K and Z97 UD5H?
Thanks


----------



## Peen

No need to reinstall to test OC especially with Windows 8.1.

I've switched between OC rigs quite a bit with no difference in stability, etc even Intel to AMD chipsets.

Re-install once you find rock solid stability and done. If you want to tweak more later, make a system image first and when you're done reinstall image. That way your system is always "fresh".


----------



## Cozmo85

Im running an install right now that has been through 2 z77's and now a z97 and no issues. As long as you are moving between intel chipsets you should be ok.


----------



## kpo6969

Thanks to both of you. I was mainly worried about the chipset and achi drivers. The rest I use the default Windows drivers.


----------



## Shogon

Welp, I decided to end my lust for a Pentium build and I went out and bought me a 4690k from Fry's. L331C508 is the batch and this bad boy is from Malaysia. First chip in a while that isn't from Costa Rica for me.


----------



## Sage805

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> Get P95 version 27.9 and see if that helps. Version 28+ will push temps crazy high which why most people stick with 27.9.


Thank you so much Ver. 27.9 is way better than 28 =)

On another note I went back to frys and exchange my chip and to my surprise same lot L418C but the temps are amazing nice but a higher VCore here are my comparison of the two I know they're not at full hours of testing but a quick 15 min timer was set for them both Thank you for all those who have helped me now its time to learn more =)


----------



## tw33k

My temps are ridiculous. I tried 4.6GHz @ 1.2v and temps hit 100c running Aida64 FPU stress! I remounted the H100i twice and same results. I'm going to try a new H100i and see what happens. I've also got a Phanteks air cooler that's a pain to set up but I might have to give it a go if the new H100i fails.

Stock temps hit 75c under Aida64 so I hope it's simply a dud cooler.


----------



## illmatic6596

Guys this might sound dumb but i want to pick up a pentium g3258 tomorrow on my way to work . However on intel website the g3258 only support 1333 memory . Do you think i can run my set of 1600 mhz crucial tactical with it ? I really want to get around 4.5 maybe more on air.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I suspect those caps might be the only thing somehow that makes them clock ~300Mhz higher. I would find it less likely that Intel bins chips differently. But it's still likely of course.


300mhz higher?

4670k/4770k normal clock was 4.5ghz @1.3v or so, according to the OCN chart wtih like 200 chips. Do these average 4.8 @ 1.3vcore, with normal chip doing 4.9 or 5.0 maxed out? (300mhz above 4670k/4770k) - if so, i missed a big memo









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> My temps are ridiculous. I tried 4.6GHz @ 1.2v and temps hit 100c running Aida64 FPU stress! I remounted the H100i twice and same results. I'm going to try a new H100i and see what happens. I've also got a Phanteks air cooler that's a pain to set up but I might have to give it a go if the new H100i fails.
> 
> Stock temps hit 75c under Aida64 so I hope it's simply a dud cooler.


Cooler problem or not, you have a PEBKAC issue; running the FPU stress alone. Don't do that and complain about temperatures at the same time, unless you want to break out avx2 linpack as well - this stuff was figured out a year ago.

Check out the Haswell overclocking guide with statistics (searchbar it) and note the stress + temperatures section for 100% cpu load at the same vcore and cooling solution


----------



## BoredErica

So uhm... possibly to import some stuff from my Haswell thread... And I'll post it this one time only...

The coolest and easiest test to pass is x264... to call yourself stable and to prevent flak from people that only use Prime, you should probably run this for a good 12 hours.

https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk

Prime 27.9: ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p95v279.win64.zip

Prime Beta (version 28.5): ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p95v285.win64.zip

When you run blend the temps will really get high, ESPECIALLY with Beta prime.
Some people suggest using FFT size of 1344 only. This lowers temps compared to blend while still stressing the CPU.
If you haven't guessed, 28.5 is harder to pass than 27.9.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illmatic6596*
> 
> Guys this might sound dumb but i want to pick up a pentium g3258 tomorrow on my way to work . However on intel website the g3258 only support 1333 memory . Do you think i can run my set of 1600 mhz crucial tactical with it ? I really want to get around 4.5 maybe more on air.


Sure, use it. The G3258 will just underclock the RAM at stock.


----------



## spacin9

Now I just primed 24 hours @ 4.5ghz Sandy -E 3820 on a Sabertooth @ 1.38v (all under 80c) and you're telling me you guys aren't Priming DC for stability? Oh great... I'll get a 4790K @ 4.3 Ghs Prime stable on Friday... now If I could Prime @ 4.8 Ghz, it will be worth it. If not.... I'ma be disappoint.









I thought you guys had balls... bump-up that voltage sissys! Renew my faith!


----------



## Derp

After seeing some of these results does anyone else think devil's canyon is a bit of a let down when it comes to fixing the paste/tim job for lower temps?


----------



## Cyro999

Hard to say really, cooling varies so much person to person. They might have got like half the gains from delidding, also i heard a rumor of some batches being done differently to others.

You really have to run the same tests to compare too, as some 100% CPU loads will reach 100c while at the same voltage, others won't hit 60.


----------



## Eddie Felson

I need only three things from Newegg to finish my build, the i7-4790, a fresh Blu-ray drive and a 12" 4 pin fan extension. All were due Friday via UPS who comes about 5:30 pm. BUT as of 3:42 am 6/26/14 all are expected to arrive today by 5:30 pm. (Joy Joy dance)

Maybe I build a little different than most folks. The new PC is almost built, all I need to do is slide the Blu-ray in, drop the CPU in and mount the water block, and run the fan extension wire, make all the wire runs look nice and install the EVGA GTX 780 last. All that should take less than an hour, twice that if I take lots of photos.

Then I figure at least 3 days to load Windows 8.1 Pro 64 bit (which I know nothing about except I know I will run Classic Shell) and all drivers for MB and video card, update the BIOS, tweak the BIOS at least 50 times, reboot 10,000 times, install endless app software from CDs, download endless MS updates and get everything just so before I can start thinking about OCing.

How do you guys get a brand new CPU and start reporting OC results the same damn day?


----------



## Jeronbernal

played around with just some simple numbers and clocks. first i tried 4.7 @ 1.2 it posts. and now im at 4.9 @ 1.3 so i guess im going to play around a little bit more

http://valid.x86.fr/u63x41

http://valid.x86.fr/u63x41


----------



## stubass

Bought a 4790K batch number L418C209... i wonder what mine will do in testing before I make it cold.. guess we will see on the weekend.


----------



## Jeronbernal

anyone else know of a list of so far of recorded speeds and voltages for the 4790k?

so far i'm 1 and 1/2 hours stable so far on 4.9ghz @ 1.3v maybe i'll push it up a little or lower the voltage


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illmatic6596*
> 
> Guys this might sound dumb but i want to pick up a pentium g3258 tomorrow on my way to work . However on intel website the g3258 only support 1333 memory . Do you think i can run my set of 1600 mhz crucial tactical with it ? I really want to get around 4.5 maybe more on air.


The listed RAM speed is just what it runs at stock, it'll surely run RAM faster then 1333. Haswell is only listed at 1600 but people run RAM at 2000+ routinely.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Eagerly awaiting, good luck!
> 
> Ha, looks just like one of my many setups from the past (cluttered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Got it from hardwareversande.de. I must say ive not seen one bad 4790K come out HWV yet!


they ran out of 4790k's and was written new delivery date 7 July ,today there is written ready for dispatch.
hope that they didn't get cpus from other shops cuz what they had was [email protected] 100%.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 300mhz higher?
> 
> 4670k/4770k normal clock was 4.5ghz @1.3v or so, according to the OCN chart wtih like 200 chips. Do these average 4.8 @ 1.3vcore, with normal chip doing 4.9 or 5.0 maxed out? (300mhz above 4670k/4770k) - if so, i missed a big memo


OK, maybe 200. No reason to be sarcastic, it was just a quick estimate, it wasn't the point of that discussion. No reason to feel bad about your 4770.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Bought a 4790K batch number L418C209... i wonder what mine will do in testing before I make it cold.. guess we will see on the weekend.


Mines batch L418C4169

Not sure if that will help at all with the guessing, but so far I'd say mines doing pretty good. Only played with the voltage and the clock speed nothing else, at full dimms with xmp on

Still sitting stable at [email protected]

Anyone know what's the average so far? Or what most have posted clockwise stability?

Not sure if mines considered a average chip or what not.

My 4770k did [email protected] so I'm pretty happy so far with my dc chip . Maybe if I play with it a Lil more I can get the clocks a few hundred mhz higher and still be under 1.35v. I'm delidded with the 4790k and my temps haven't broken 72c yet


----------



## BoredErica

Saw Jay on Newegg Alt Tabs how talk about how DC chip managed to get 5.5ghz on air.

Shaking my head.

One chip hit 5.5ghz on air in an overclocking competition. Yeah, that tells me so much about what the average chip can do! The nitty gritty details on each CPU generation it seems like we must turn to a forum like this one.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Saw Jay on Newegg Alt Tabs how talk about how DC chip managed to get 5.5ghz on air.
> Shaking my head.
> 
> One chip hit 5.5ghz on air in an overclocking competition. Yeah, that tells me so much about what the average chip can do! The nitty gritty details on each CPU generation it seems like we must turn to a forum like this one.


If he is talking about Computex competition, that wasn't air either. It was an AIO watercooler with LN2 vapor blowing through it


----------



## $ilent

I will be updating everyone's posts today and putting that in the spreadsheet on the first page.


----------



## fateswarm

4770 users shouldn't feel bad even if this were much faster. They did a good purchase last year. This chip is for us that wanted a chip anyway and had nothing else good enough.

In fact I think anyone with an 2600K or better should not upgrade at all yet.

For gaming and similar workloads.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> 4770 users shouldn't feel bad even if this were much faster. They did a good purchase last year. This chip is for us that wanted a chip anyway and had nothing else good enough.
> 
> In fact I think anyone with an 2600K or better should not upgrade at all yet.
> 
> For gaming and similar workloads.


Agree with you 100% though i dont understand why are people with decent 4770K's ''Upgrading'' to 4790K... its a thing that transcends me...


----------



## roy5000x2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Mines batch L418C4169
> 
> Not sure if that will help at all with the guessing, but so far I'd say mines doing pretty good. Only played with the voltage and the clock speed nothing else, at full dimms with xmp on
> 
> Still sitting stable at [email protected]
> 
> Anyone know what's the average so far? Or what most have posted clockwise stability?
> 
> Not sure if mines considered a average chip or what not.
> 
> My 4770k did [email protected] so I'm pretty happy so far with my dc chip . Maybe if I play with it a Lil more I can get the clocks a few hundred mhz higher and still be under 1.35v. I'm delidded with the 4790k and my temps haven't broken 72c yet


Sounds like you've got an above average chip








There's quite a few people that max out at ~ 4.7 with 1.35V from what I've seen across the web (granted how many of those are engineering samples I can't remember).

Gotta hit that 5 GHz man!!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> If he is talking about Computex competition, that wasn't air either. It was an AIO watercooler with LN2 vapor blowing through it


With him Haswell sucks and can't get anywhere and is completely borked and DC is all of a sudden a holy grail.









OCN.net for OCing advice ftw. It's even in the name!

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> Agree with you 100% though i dont understand why are people with decent 4770K's ''Upgrading'' to 4790K... its a thing that transcends me...


Some people like new tech because it's new.

Personally I am a possible candidate for a DC jump. My friend is getting one and I want to wait a little longer to see how the average DC OCing pans out.


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peepr*
> 
> So I have my 4690k hooked up to my new z97x SOC Force board. Temps are VERY high. Currently benching IBT @ 4.5ghz at 1.25 volts. Under load gets to 1.27v. Temps are high 80's which seems wrong. I am using a legit water loop that kept my old i5-760 at 4ghz @ 1.36 volts to under 65 degrees during IBT.
> 
> Do I need to remount the block here? Maybe I used too much EK thermal paste? OR is this temp normal. You can see ambient temps are not bad I cranked my AC.
> 
> dog.jpg 575k .jpg file


Interesting. I mounted my current i5 on a new z97 board (same board as my z87) and it showed thermals 10c higher across the board.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweakin*
> 
> Interesting. I mounted my current i5 on a new z97 board (same board as my z87) and it showed thermals 10c higher across the board.


Was this at the same speed, volts?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peepr*
> 
> What cooler are you using? And what are your ambient temps like? I am on water cooling and 10 degrees higher at same volts/clock.


custom cooling, Koolance 380 wb, 2 large rads. ambient is 25C.

so far 5.0 and 1.4 boots fine and routine stuff ok, but crashed prime instantly.
4.7 and 1.26v, prime crashed in few mins.
4.7 and 1.285v was prime stable for 30 mins, but temps were high 80s, so stopped it for now, will run that when im awake.
4.6 and 1.25v prime blend 8 hours stable so far, temps maxed at 82c. only vcore tried so far at 4.6.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> If he is talking about Computex competition, that wasn't air either. It was an AIO watercooler with LN2 vapor blowing through it


i felt like it was cheating...i mean i know it didn't break competition rules, but it does nothing for the average user. again, i suppose the point of the competition wasn't targeted at the average user


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> custom cooling, Koolance 380 wb, 2 large rads. ambient is 25C.
> 
> so far 5.0 and 1.4 boots fine and routine stuff ok, but crashed prime instantly.
> 4.7 and 1.26v, prime crashed in few mins.
> 4.7 and 1.285v was prime stable for 30 mins, but temps were high 80s, so stopped it for now, will run that when im awake.
> 4.6 and 1.25v prime blend 8 hours stable so far, temps maxed at 82c. only vcore tried so far at 4.6.


I have just downloaded aida64 for stability testing, Alatar recommended it to me so im gonna give that a try since prime seems to hate haswell.

I will report back with my results. Also for what its worth, my pc ran [email protected] all night and restarted after around 10 hours I think, now [email protected] is 100% cpu usage, so for pime to fail so suddenly but [email protected] can run for hours...leads me to think we shouldnt be using p95 for haswell.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I have just downloaded aida64 for stability testing, Alatar recommended it to me so im gonna give that a try since prime seems to hate haswell.
> 
> I will report back with my results. Also for what its worth, my pc ran [email protected] all night and restarted after around 10 hours I think, now [email protected] is 100% cpu usage, so for pime to fail so suddenly but [email protected] can run for hours...leads me to think we shouldnt be using p95 for haswell.


Prime is past a typical 100% load, it's been like this since forever.

Normal 100% calculation? Chess. And that's even easier to pass than x264.

And chess is 100% cpu usage and x264 isn't.

So...

But some people still feel Prime or die... and more specifically, beta Prime or die. w/e. When you're writing your guide I suggest having multiple stress testing options listed with quick download links. If you want to can borrow any part of my guide for your guide, or use the custom x264 download link I have.

If you chart people who don't use Prime some people will think your entries are invalid. If you force everybody to use Prime, some people will just say "No" and walk away.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Prime is past a typical 100% load, it's been like this since forever.
> 
> Normal 100% calculation? Chess. And that's even easier to pass than x264.
> 
> And chess is 100% cpu usage and x264 isn't.
> 
> So...
> 
> But some people still feel Prime or die... and more specifically, beta Prime or die. w/e. When you're writing your guide I suggest having multiple stress testing options listed with quick download links. If you want to can borrow any part of my guide for your guide, or use the custom x264 download link I have.
> 
> If you chart people who don't use Prime some people will think your entries are invalid. If you force everybody to use Prime, some people will just say "No" and walk away.


Thanks, I might need to borrow a couple entries from your guide 

As to your last statement, this is why I was hesitant at adding more and more columns into the spreadsheet, I idnt want it ending up like a stable club, since not everyone has the time to run 12hr runs, especially since I would have likely asked people to prime had I gone down that route and look at it now, I dont think I could prime at anything over stock.


----------



## Peepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> custom cooling, Koolance 380 wb, 2 large rads. ambient is 25C.
> 
> so far 5.0 and 1.4 boots fine and routine stuff ok, but crashed prime instantly.
> 4.7 and 1.26v, prime crashed in few mins.
> 4.7 and 1.285v was prime stable for 30 mins, but temps were high 80s, so stopped it for now, will run that when im awake.
> 4.6 and 1.25v prime blend 8 hours stable so far, temps maxed at 82c. only vcore tried so far at 4.6.


would you mind running IBT @ very high on 4.6ghz at 1.25 volts and tell me what temps you get? Your ambients are lower than mine so that may be it. Also does your LLC raise your voltage? I have mine set to 1.25 in bios but it jumps to 1.272 under full load.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Thanks, I might need to borrow a couple entries from your guide
> 
> As to your last statement, this is why I was hesitant at adding more and more columns into the spreadsheet, I idnt want it ending up like a stable club, since not everyone has the time to run 12hr runs, especially since I would have likely asked people to prime had I gone down that route and look at it now, I dont think I could prime at anything over stock.


My idea was to jot down everything and have varying stress test and duration on the chart. I had a 'picture verification' column too. I think that's the best compromise.


----------



## fateswarm

My chip is 1.116v default. After fixing gigabyte bios bug. It was erroneously setting 1.375 before.

bios v. f7a vs f4


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> My chip is 1.116v default. After fixing gigabyte bios bug. It was erroneously reporting 1.375 before.


Lol I just replied to this in Sins Z97 thread, but thats a nice chip. Is that the stock VID for when the board is boosting at 4.4ghz on all cores as shown in hwinfo? If so thats one of if not the lowest VID ive seen yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My idea was to jot down everything and have varying stress test and duration on the chart. I had a 'picture verification' column too. I think that's the best compromise.


Yeah I just had to reinstall windows, so gonna run some aida tests now!


----------



## kahboom

So what's the deal with this uncore? What frequency should it be when over clocking, and what voltages are OK to use for various things on these chips?


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I have just downloaded aida64 for stability testing, Alatar recommended it to me so im gonna give that a try since prime seems to hate haswell.
> 
> I will report back with my results. Also for what its worth, my pc ran [email protected] all night and restarted after around 10 hours I think, now [email protected] is 100% cpu usage, so for pime to fail so suddenly but [email protected] can run for hours...leads me to think we shouldnt be using p95 for haswell.


Last night I did preliminary testing with AIDA Stress ~1 1/2 hrs load stable 46x with ~1.2v vcore. Then I started "crunching" Rosetta 8 threads and my settings BSOD. I've bumped up voltages now to ~1.21v vcore. I'm looking for 24/7 daily long term stability. Prime would most like need a further bump/increase but I'm not wild about doing long Prime stability runs. I just want long term crunching stability. (L3xxC batch)


----------



## Wirerat

Is the cache frequency also at 4.4ghz on 4790k?


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Is the cache frequency also at 4.4ghz on 4790k?


My ASUS Z-87 Deluxe with most current DC BIOS defaulted Cache multi to 40x.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> My ASUS Z-87 Deluxe with most current DC BIOS defaulted Cache multi to 40x.


That's without boost though.
I'm pretty sure XTU will spell out the turbo info. My assumption is by default the CPU runs 1:1 like with Haswell.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> After seeing some of these results does anyone else think devil's canyon is a bit of a let down when it comes to fixing the paste/tim job for lower temps?


Fortunately I waited
Will maybe wait it out for the SkyLake

But I am NOT surprised they did not achieve great changhes N


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> My ASUS Z-87 Deluxe with most current DC BIOS defaulted Cache multi to 40x.


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> So what's the deal with this uncore? What frequency should it be when over clocking, and what voltages are OK to use for various things on these chips?


just leave it 40x. No need to raise it. In hw oc thread there where reports of lowering down to 35x helped stabilize core frequency.


----------



## fateswarm

In windows vcore appears 1.195v under prime. With nh-d15 ~70C. Ambient is summer.


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Was this at the same speed, volts?


Yes, originally I thought I had a bad mount, so I remounted and checked again. I have received my original z87 board back from GB RMA, and my temps are all back down again. Strange.


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Thanks
> just leave it 40x. No need to raise it. In hw oc thread there where reports of lowering down to 35x helped stabilize core frequency.


The only way I can post into windows past 4.4 is by turning the cache down to 34. I can then post all the way up to 4.6 vice the 4.4 when I run my cache at 4.0.


----------



## fateswarm

According to experts by factory VID is 1.163.

What range are the good vids?


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Judas Priest
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> According to experts by factory VID is 1.163.
> 
> What range are the good vids?


This is something I am dying to know as well. A lower stock VID on these may allow for a higher overclock, but I cant really back that statement up since only a few have reported stock VID so far.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> According to experts by factory VID is 1.163.
> 
> What range are the good vids?


My first cpu was ~1.25v VID and it topped out at 4.6 max at high voltage stable, this new one has vid of 1.15v and is currently into its 3rd hour of aida64 at 4.7ghz at 1.25v.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Judas Priest
> This is something I am dying to know as well. A lower stock VID on these may allow for a higher overclock, but I cant really back that statement up since only a few have reported stock VID so far.


See above.


----------



## sfdxsm

Well I'm just not sure what to make of this thing. When I installed my Evo cooler thinking the stock one was bad, nothing really changed. Booting to Windows is fine.



But as soon as I run Prime Blend the temps spike to 100c (yes you read that right) and the system dumps into BSOD obviously. I realized I had XMP on when this was occuring and naturally the system was overclocking itself.

I dropped out of XMP, rebooted, and now Prime Blend has been running for a while with no issues. So the cooler didn't make a difference but XMP turned on immediately roasted the CPU.


----------



## Cozmo85

My cpu is ~1.26-1.29 stock voltage at stock multipliers running prime95 and i cant really get stable at 4.6


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfdxsm*
> 
> Well I'm just not sure what to make of this thing. When I installed my Evo cooler thinking the stock one was bad, nothing really changed. Booting to Windows is fine.
> 
> But as soon as I run Prime Blend the temps spike to 100c (yes you read that right) and the system dumps into BSOD obviously. I realized I had XMP on when this was occuring and naturally the system was overclocking itself.
> 
> I dropped out of XMP, rebooted, and now Prime Blend has been running for a while with no issues. So the cooler didn't make a difference but XMP turned on immediately roasted the CPU.


I have said this before and I say it again, dont use XMP. More often than not the ram settings arent correct and can end up causing instability. Its so much easier to just manually put your speed, timings and dram voltage in.

Glad you got it sorted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> My cpu is ~2.6-2.93 stock voltage and i cant really get stable at 4.6.


2.6 - 2.93 in terms of what? Cant be cpu multiplier or cpu vcore.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 2.6 - 2.93 in terms of what? Cant be cpu multiplier or cpu vcore.


Stock cpu settings with prime95.

Vcore that is. From aisuite3


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Agree with you 100% though i dont understand why are people with decent 4770K's ''Upgrading'' to 4790K... its a thing that transcends me...


My 3403 4770K clocked really bad and the upgrade cost $69...still feel crazy for selling and going to a 4790K though.


----------



## Darius510

At 1.32, I can push 3 cores/6 threads at 4.7, but not 4 cores/8 threads.

Does this mean temps are probably holding me back?


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfdxsm*
> 
> Well I'm just not sure what to make of this thing. When I installed my Evo cooler thinking the stock one was bad, nothing really changed. Booting to Windows is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> But as soon as I run Prime Blend the temps spike to 100c (yes you read that right) and the system dumps into BSOD obviously. I realized I had XMP on when this was occuring and naturally the system was overclocking itself.
> 
> I dropped out of XMP, rebooted, and now Prime Blend has been running for a while with no issues. So the cooler didn't make a difference but XMP turned on immediately roasted the CPU.


Running an XMP Profile will cause the cpu to dump extra voltage into the system. My default VID with 1866 memory was 1.107 without XMP, and when enabled I jumped to 1.24 if I remember correctly. I have since been running at 1600.


----------



## sfdxsm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sfdxsm*
> 
> I have said this before and I say it again, dont use XMP. More often than not the ram settings arent correct and can end up causing instability. Its so much easier to just manually put your speed, timings and dram voltage in.
> 
> Glad you got it sorted.
Click to expand...

Yea this is my first time with XMP and it seems that way. I guess now I'll tinker with some bare OC settings and see what happens.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Stock cpu settings with prime95.
> 
> Vcore that is. From aisuite3


If your cpu vcore was 2.6 - 2.93v your cpu would be dead.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> At 1.32, I can push 3 cores/6 threads at 4.7, but not 4 cores/8 threads.
> 
> Does this mean temps are probably holding me back?


Depends..what temperature are you seeing? If its over 90c its plausible.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> If your cpu vcore was 2.6 - 2.93v your cpu would be dead.
> 
> Depends..what temperature are you seeing? If its over 90c its plausible.


Sorry, i meant 1.26-1.29v


----------



## SweWiking

Just got the first out of five 4790k´s










L4 at once lol


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Sorry, i meant 1.26-1.29v


That's what I thought you meant lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> Just got the first out of five 4790k´s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L4 at once lol


Good now overclock it!


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> Just got the first out of five 4790k´s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L4 at once lol


all L4 are L418c133/136


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> That's what I thought you meant lol.
> Good now overclock it!


What is typical stock prime95 voltage?

Should i exchange it?


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Last night I did preliminary testing with AIDA Stress ~1 1/2 hrs load stable 46x with ~1.2v vcore. Then I started "crunching" Rosetta 8 threads and my settings BSOD. I've bumped up voltages now to ~1.21v vcore. I'm looking for 24/7 daily long term stability. Prime would most like need a further bump/increase but I'm not wild about doing long Prime stability runs. I just want long term crunching stability. (L3xxC batch)


AIDA didn't work well for me on any CPU, gets pretty warm but doesn't seem to stress as hard as others.

I think the best if you don't want to use Prime is "Asus ROG RealBench". It's almost as stressful as Prime blend. It's really good at quicky seeing if your rig has any hint of stability.

http://rog.asus.com/241042013/overclocking/rog-realbench-free-app-download-now/


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> all L4 are L418c133/136


Not necessarily some are 134.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> What is typical stock prime95 voltage?
> 
> Should i exchange it?


Define typical stock prime95 voltage lol.


----------



## Weber

I would like to see a common bench used to evaluate the CPU's. Without that, saying you are stable does not really mean anything. I agree the prime95 is too hard and varies with version. Though, I like to know what mine does on it. If I had to vote for something, I'll stick my neck out and say XTU. Either Bench or CPU Stress test gives us a frequency and voltage which we can compare across these batches.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Not necessarily some are 134.
> 
> Define typical stock prime95 voltage lol.


What are these L4 stuff, I know it's to do with the batches and they seem to be a code of a batch which OCs well, how many other batches are there, right now from reading through a couple pages I've seen that there are L3 and L4.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Depends..what temperature are you seeing? If its over 90c its plausible.


Mid-80s, hits 90C for brief periods....never throttled though. I would think it the vcore is good enough to sustain 3 cores, it should be good enough for the 4th. But maybe that's not true?


----------



## BoredErica

How much cooler is the new TIM compared to Haswell?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> What are these L4 stuff, I know it's to do with the batches and they seem to be a code of a batch which OCs well, how many other batches are there, right now from reading through a couple pages I've seen that there are L3 and L4.


There can only be L3 or L4, since the number is the year and Haswell was only released in 2013. Several people have seen good overclocks with L4 batches and not so much from L3, but that isnt to say L4 overclocks better, just that L3 batches have been noted as dating being made almost the same time as the Engineer Sample chips, all of which overclocked poorly to my knowledge.

We dont really have enough results out yet to confirm or deny which overclock better, if any. Since Sandy Bridge cpu batches havent really mattered anymore in terms of OC potential.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> Mid-80s, hits 90C for brief periods....never throttled though. I would think it the vcore is good enough to sustain 3 cores, it should be good enough for the 4th. But maybe that's not true?


Not necessarily no, you gotta think 3c/6t is a good 25% less stress on the cpu, vs all 4c/8t being at said speed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> How much cooler is the new TIM compared to Haswell?


From the reviews ive read between 5 - 10C. But a delid is still probably necessary in most cases at a certain point.


----------



## Peepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> How much cooler is the new TIM compared to Haswell?


well on water at 4.6ghz 1.25v I get to 91 on IBT with my 4690k. So I am not impressed at all. Could be IBT is just too hot I will try looping x264 or running long superpi and seeing what I get. I feel like I have a good chip and could do 4.8ghz with 1.3+ but very afraid of these temps. Or my ambient is too high, around 30C


----------



## Weber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Agree with you 100% though i dont understand why are people with decent 4770K's ''Upgrading'' to 4790K... its a thing that transcends me...


Because its fun. Because my 4770k sucked. Because my 4790k finally beats my last 2600k benchmark. Because when I skip lunch to pay for this I also lose weight.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peepr*
> 
> well on water at 4.6ghz 1.25v I get to 91 on IBT with my 4690k. So I am not impressed at all. Could be IBT is just too hot I will try looping x264 or running long superpi and seeing what I get. I feel like I have a good chip and could do 4.8ghz with 1.3+ but very afraid of these temps. Or my ambient is too high, around 30C


It's not horrible, 4770k couldn't run IBT at all and would hit 100C in seconds.


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Just contacted a reliable retailer here in Greece who will have a batch of 4790Ks by tomorrow.He told me that 99% the batch will be L418. He will confirm this as soon as the batch arrives.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowBlackGod*
> 
> Just contacted a reliable retailer here in Greece who will have a batch of 4790Ks by tomorrow.He told me that 99% the batch will be L418. He will confirm this as soon as the batch arrives.


Nice. Good luck with it!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> There can only be L3 or L4, since the number is the year and Haswell was only released in 2013. Several people have seen good overclocks with L4 batches and not so much from L3, but that isnt to say L4 overclocks better, just that L3 batches have been noted as dating being made almost the same time as the Engineer Sample chips, all of which overclocked poorly to my knowledge.
> 
> We dont really have enough results out yet to confirm or deny which overclock better, if any. Since Sandy Bridge cpu batches havent really mattered anymore in terms of OC potential.
> 
> Not necessarily no, you gotta think 3c/6t is a good 25% less stress on the cpu, vs all 4c/8t being at said speed.
> 
> From the reviews ive read between 5 - 10C. But a delid is still probably necessary in most cases at a certain point.


Ye, I'm waiting for member opinions. Don't trust reviewers for anything more than an overview.


----------



## Peepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> It's not horrible, 4770k couldn't run IBT at all and would hit 100C in seconds.


Yea except this refresh was supposed to address the temp issues. I didn't buy DC just to have to delid. Silent lowered temps 20C by delidding and using different TIM. Why didnt intel just address this in the first place. Wondering if they even changed the TIM under the IHS or just told us they did. Any chemists out there want to test the TIM from each?


----------



## Cazomino05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> According to experts by factory VID is 1.163.
> 
> What range are the good vids?


is that the one displayed in CPU-Z or HWInfo @ load?

i.e. how would I double check that


----------



## kahboom

Same batch as Cozmo85. Doesn't get stable after 4.5ghz. Set up RMA with tigerdirect. Mine doesn't play nice with its own turbo on stock clocks. Vid was between 1.28- 1.32. Terrible clocker. Hopefully next one is better.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cazomino05*
> 
> is that the one displayed in CPU-Z or HWInfo @ load?
> 
> i.e. how would I double check that


In bios load optmized defaults, then disabled all power saving features (c1e, eist, c3/c6), then leave everything else at stock. Boot into windows and open up hwinfo, then run stability test and check your VID and vcore.


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> all L4 are L418c133/136


So far....L4:

L418C133 -
L418C134 -
L418C136 -
L418C164 -
L418C169 -
L418C209 -
L419B533- OEM
L419B540 -

Edit:
Will be nice to have this info in OP.


----------



## Cazomino05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> In bios load optmized defaults, then disabled all power saving features (c1e, eist, c3/c6), then leave everything else at stock. Boot into windows and open up hwinfo, then run stability test and check your VID and vcore.


Thanks! I'm really worried about that bios bug, it set my core voltage to 1.4-1.5v! could have started cooking with the temps my cpu reached


----------



## madclassic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> In bios load optmized defaults, then disabled all power saving features (c1e, eist, c3/c6), then leave everything else at stock. Boot into windows and open up hwinfo, then run stability test and check your VID and vcore.


You have the Gigabyte Z97 Gaming 7 right? What bios are you running?


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cazomino05*
> 
> Thanks! I'm really worried about that bios bug, it set my core voltage to 1.4-1.5v! could have started cooking with the temps my cpu reached


Update to latest F6 or F7a BIOS.


----------



## madclassic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Update to latest F6 or F7a BIOS.


Oh hey Stasio, I saw your thread over on another forum where you have the beta and various bios posted.
I'll prob just go with the F6 after setting up my build, have it loaded on a USB already.
One question tho - is it really that bad to use @Bios?


----------



## stasio

@BIOS is OK to use,but system must be stable (best to flash on stock).


----------



## Cazomino05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Update to latest F6 or F7a BIOS.


I'm using F7a already, seems fine apart from the rendering issues in the advanced mode which are slightly annoying (tabs)


----------



## gobblebox

Hey guys, I currently have SE X23 7783D on my 4790K with h100i push/pull idling around 30 at stock... I'm going to stress for a few minutes for a baseline then install my Indigo Xtreme XS to see the difference... wonder how much of a difference it'll actually make; I'll report the results later tonight when I have plenty of time for proper preparations. Should I test this OCed or at stock as I intend?


----------



## Cozmo85

Ordered a new chip from TD. 1.3v at stock speeds isn't acceptable.


----------



## setter

Regarding XMP, on my 4770k using Samsung greens, which don't feature XMP. Temps were still into the high 70's at stock with prime. My current team ram is an XMP kit. Personally i just think theese chips aren't designed with p95 in mind.


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> So far....L4:
> 
> L418C133 -
> L418C134 -
> L418C136 -
> L418C169 -
> L419B540 -
> 
> Edit:
> Will be nice to have this info in OP.


you missed mine







L419B533


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peepr*
> 
> would you mind running IBT @ very high on 4.6ghz at 1.25 volts and tell me what temps you get? Your ambients are lower than mine so that may be it. Also does your LLC raise your voltage? I have mine set to 1.25 in bios but it jumps to 1.272 under full load.


If your LLC increases volts to 1.272 under full load, then you are using 1.272 vcore, doesnt matter how you get there. My vcore is 1.25 bios, droops to 1.248v under full load. If I run 1.27v (using LLC or bios to get my loaded vcore there), my temps are 8C higher. That is the main difference, your loaded vcore is higher than mine. My LLC is set low.

Also other volts play a role in temps. I am running 4.6 again, dropped all volts 0.1C (vring (back to stock, vcore), and temps look like will max at 74C.


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=FIB=Goldberg*
> 
> you missed mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L419B533


Thanks ..added.
How this batch perform?

Edit:
My is L419B540 ...getting tomorrow.

Btw,
I posted new BIOS for Z87X-OC (Force) on TweakTown today......


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> So far....L4:
> 
> L418C133 -
> L418C134 -
> L418C136 -
> L418C169 -
> L419B533- OEM
> L419B540 -
> 
> Edit:
> Will be nice to have this info in OP.


Thanks, will add it this evening.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> You have the Gigabyte Z97 Gaming 7 right? What bios are you running?


I do! Im on the F6 bios.


----------



## fateswarm

The irony is I haven't had a fast desktop in a few years so I'm quite ok with the 4.4gigs for the time being while I set up things. The nh-d15 don't let them throttle at all either. I'm sure it can go a bit higher stably without even highering voltage.


----------



## caladbolg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Same batch as Cozmo85. Doesn't get stable after 4.5ghz. Set up RMA with tigerdirect. Mine doesn't play nice with its own turbo on stock clocks. Vid was between 1.28- 1.32. Terrible clocker. Hopefully next one is better.


Craaaap. This is getting me all depressed for mine. I'll probably run mine for a week or so before stuffing it back in the box and swapping via newegg. Hopefully giving it some time will let Newegg move some chips so I can get a hold of an L4.


----------



## maxmix65

4900mhz 1.37v cinebench cooling corsair h90


----------



## lilchronic

just got mine from newegg


stock voltage @ load 1.2v


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmix65*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4900mhz 1.37v cinebench cooling corsair h90


Pic to small.......which batch?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmix65*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4900mhz 1.37v cinebench cooling corsair h90


Very nice 

I have updated the front post with the replies I got back via PM, now to update going through the posts on here. Just a quick one, if you are adding yourself to the spreadsheet, please submit your actual results, i.e some people have put links up showing their cpu at stock, but then said their cpu is higher than stock. Please provide a link to your overclocked speed if thats what you intend to put in the spreadsheet otherwise its pointless logging everyone's cpu performance.

cheers


----------



## [CyGnus]

lilchronic i hope the best with that 4790k, you're last 4770k was very bad so you deserve a good clocker this time


----------



## $ilent

CyGnus are you not watching the football?

Also I got about 1500 posts to go through, this thread has exploded in the past 5 days, 1500 posts in 5 days...mental.


----------



## [CyGnus]

$ilent i am watching at the same time, Portugal is done for so not much to watch anymore...


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> $ilent i am watching at the same time, Portugal is done for so not much to watch anymore...


They only need to win like 4-0 and USA need to get beat, better chance than England have ha-ha


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> lilchronic i hope the best with that 4790k, you're last 4770k was very bad so you deserve a good clocker this time


thanks! .... but so far i have it @ 4.8Ghz with 1.35v and temps hit 100c







time to delid this thing . i was hoping for a little better but well see how far this chip can be pushed.









..... germany just scored on usa


----------



## [CyGnus]

Its better than the 4770k you had so not all is lost


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> $ilent i am watching at the same time, Portugal is done for so not much to watch anymore...


Go Portugal!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thanks! .... but so far i have it @ 4.8Ghz with 1.35v and temps hit 100c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to delid this thing . i was hoping for a little better but well see how far this chip can be pushed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... germany just scored on usa


Off topic, but USA only need to not loose by like 3-0 and need either Portugal to win or draw in that game. only if Ghana win by a few goals or USA loose by a few is the USA out.


----------



## setter

Quick attempt on p95 small fft, (ver 285). Set oc to manual instead of xmp and entered ram voltages, timings etc.



That was after about 5 seconds whereupon i stopped it.


----------



## SweWiking

Just got my wc loop back inplace, sat the volt to 1.300 and multipler to x48.

This is first try tho, will start to fine tune and go for 5ghz in the end


----------



## Pe8er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> Because when I skip lunch to pay for this I also lose weight.


(-๏_๏-)

Best reason to buy hardware/gadgets EVER.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my wc loop back inplace, sat the volt to 1.300 and multipler to x48.
> 
> This is first try tho, will start to fine tune and go for 5ghz in the end


Very nice start! Go for 5ghz for the glory of OCN!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *setter*
> 
> Quick attempt on p95 small fft, set oc to manual instead of xmp and entered ram voltages, timings etc.
> 
> 
> 
> That was after about 5 seconds whereupon i stopped it.


You cant just say small fft and then not specify which version of Prime.


----------



## ryouiki

Well seems today may not be my lucky day... Newegg just delivered.

Batch: L352C120

Will have to test it in 3-4 hours from now.


----------



## setter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You cant just say small fft and then not specify which version of Prime.


Ahh, will edit op, but it was version 285.


----------



## caladbolg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Off topic, but USA only need to not loose by like 3-0 and need either Portugal to win or draw in that game. only if Ghana win by a few goals or USA loose by a few is the USA out.


USA is holding well and Portugal is up one and I'm freaking out in a room full of developers and they totally understand. If the US can hold this well against Germany in the pouring rain, I am NOT complaining.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryouiki*
> 
> Well seems today may not be my lucky day... Newegg just delivered.
> 
> Batch: L352C120
> 
> Will have to test it in 3-4 hours from now.


Welcome to the batch of damned souls. Seems like C119 and C120 just flat out suck.


----------



## spacin9

Ronaldo! USA survives the Devil's Canyon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryouiki*
> 
> Well seems today may not be my lucky day... Newegg just delivered.
> 
> Batch: L352C120
> 
> WIll have to test it in 3-4 hours from now.


Looks like an L3 for me tomorrow then. bah.


----------



## caladbolg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Ronaldo! USA survives the Devil's Canyon.
> Looks like an L3 for me tomorrow then. bah.


I think one person managed an L4 from Newegg. It's really just the C119/120 that are botched as overclockers. But that's assuming that if one/two chips are bad, the whole batch is bad.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Ronaldo! USA survives the Devil's Canyon.
> Looks like an L3 for me tomorrow then. bah.


Worst christmas ever. Welcome to the 119 club


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryouiki*
> 
> Well seems today may not be my lucky day... Newegg just delivered.
> 
> Batch: L352C120
> 
> Will have to test it in 3-4 hours from now.


Mines L352C119. 1 away from yours.


----------



## caladbolg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Mines L352C119. 1 away from yours.


Well, that's 5 of us in the screwed batch of C119. Myself, cozmo, you, z06z33, and kahboom. It's sad that I might as well have set up an RMA the minute I saw C119. If mine follows trends and is struggling at 4.5GHz at 1.3v I'mma be one irritated sob.


----------



## Peepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> If your LLC increases volts to 1.272 under full load, then you are using 1.272 vcore, doesnt matter how you get there. My vcore is 1.25 bios, droops to 1.248v under full load. If I run 1.27v (using LLC or bios to get my loaded vcore there), my temps are 8C higher. That is the main difference, your loaded vcore is higher than mine. My LLC is set low.
> 
> Also other volts play a role in temps. I am running 4.6 again, dropped all volts 0.1C (vring (back to stock, vcore), and temps look like will max at 74C.


Thanks OPT, I am using a gigabyte board so I will lower the LLC from Extreme down to standard and see what happens. I did try lowering vcore in bios to 1.23 and then running IBT but it BSOD'd fairly quick.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *setter*
> 
> Ahh, will edit op, but it was version 285.


There is a very large temperature difference between 27.9 and 28.5 small fft. 27.9 and 28.5 are different animals.

It has been said that trying 1344 for fft instead of small or blend results in a more stressful test AND lower temperatures. I'm not 100% sure about the former but I know it is definitely less hot and it's extra evident in 28.5.


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Thanks ..added.
> How this batch perform?
> 
> Edit:
> My is L419B540 ...getting tomorrow.
> 
> Btw,
> I posted new BIOS for Z87X-OC (Force) on TweakTown today......


Many thanks
I like this chip so far much better than my old 4770k
Just installed the new Bios again ty for that . Do you know what changes there are from 10A ?
I was having problems with the old version after setting up defaults in bios chip said 1.357v







also a very strange fault I could not save profiles well I saved them but after when trying to use them there was no profile saved / also had problems increasing voltage got to 1.360 it would freeze on (save and exit) kept going finaly got to 1.372 and it let me boot again very odd . So lets hope this bios works better


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caladbolg*
> 
> Well, that's 5 of us in the screwed batch of C119. Myself, cozmo, you, z06z33, and kahboom. It's sad that I might as well have set up an RMA the minute I saw C119. If mine follows trends and is struggling at 4.5GHz at 1.3v I'mma be one irritated sob.


It may not be that bad. I just installed mine and ran XTU for 30 minutes. 44x at 1.200. Going to crank it up later tonight when I get time.


----------



## Bluemustang

So i've heard a few people with bad chips from newegg saying theyre rma'ing. Can you do that with newegg if the chip is technically functioning? And if you can is their restocking fee? Shipping i assume?

I should get mine from newegg tomorrow, will report when i do. Hopefully its a good one *crosses fingers*.


----------



## caladbolg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> So i've heard a few people with bad chips from newegg saying theyre rma'ing. Can you do that to newegg if the chip is technically functioning? And if you can is their restocking fee? Shipping i assume?
> 
> I should get mine from newegg tomorrow, will report when i do. Hopefully its a good one *crosses fingers*.


http://help.newegg.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/181 Is their CPU specific policy. Doesn't seem like there's any restocking fee, just shipping costs.


----------



## h2spartan

Well I cancelled my Amazon order yesterday and wen with TD. They just got here!

One is L4 and the other is L3. So this will be interesting! I think I will start with the L4 though.









*Batch: L418C164 / L352C118*

Anyone have numbers close to this?


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Well I cancelled my Amazon order yesterday and wen with TD. They just got here!
> 
> One is L4 and the other is L3. So this will be interesting! I think I will start with the L4 though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Batch: L418C164 / L352C116*
> 
> Anyone have numbers close to this?


L352C119 and 120 are both duds. Good luck. Hopefully my new TD order is a L4.

did yours both ship from the same warehouse?


----------



## SweWiking

At 1.4v (5ghz) it will boot Windows 8.1 but it blue screen as soon as i start prime95
i still run my mem at 2133mhz tho thru all tests, will try set it too 1600mhz and try for 5ghz again


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> L352C119 and 120 are both duds. Good luck. Hopefully my new TD order is a L4.
> 
> did yours both ship from the same warehouse?


Oh, sorta dodged a bullet then.









I made a mistake on the L3 it is 118 not 116 but that's still not 119/120 so....pheeew!

Edit: Oh yeah they both came in the same box.


----------



## Asus11

im stuck at 4.7ghz atm stable.. so im not complaining..

I might buy another DC just for luck but so far I think im going to stick with this one









batch is

L418C133

Stock volts when boosting 1.22v

I think Z97 boards especially asus rog rang take more volts stock as seen on videos


----------



## Quantum Reality

"Bad chips"? As in they fail at stock, or when OCed?


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> im stuck at 4.7ghz atm stable.. so im not complaining..
> 
> I might buy another DC just for luck but so far I think im going to stick with this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> batch is
> 
> L418C133
> 
> Stock volts when boosting 1.22v
> 
> I think Z97 boards especially asus rog rang take more volts stock as seen on videos


I wish i had 1.22v stock boost.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> "Bad chips"? As in they fail at stock, or when OCed?


as in a BMW which is not the ultimate driving machine when you solely brought it on the basis it was.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> im stuck at 4.7ghz atm stable.. so im not complaining..
> 
> I might buy another DC just for luck but so far I think im going to stick with this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> batch is
> 
> L418C133
> 
> Stock volts when boosting 1.22v
> 
> *I think Z97 boards especially asus rog rang take more volts stock as seen on videos*


What do you mean "take more volts?" Do you mean the z97 boards seem to require more voltage to be stable or that the boards can handle more volts than the predecessor?

Edit: I have a z87 board coming but I guess I have to use it until the z97 impact is released. Sigh....


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> [/B]
> 
> What do you mean "take more volts?" Do you mean the z97 boards seem to require more voltage to be stable or that the boards can handle more volts than the predecessor?
> 
> Edit: I have a z87 board coming but I guess I have to use it until the z97 impact is released. Sigh....


ive seen tests what indicate z97 require more volts to be at the same frequency as a chip on the z87 platform


----------



## setter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There is a very large temperature difference between 27.9 and 28.5 small fft. 27.9 and 28.5 are different animals.
> 
> It has been said that trying 1344 for fft instead of small or blend results in a more stressful test AND lower temperatures. I'm not 100% sure about the former but I know it is definitely less hot and it's extra evident in 28.5.


Thanks for that, ill look into ver 27.9. In other benchmarks such as real bench, intel XTU my temps are in the mid to high 70's. I also need to get some better thermal paste. The stuff i had was quite old but unfortunately all i had at the time.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Huh. I didn't know about the Extreme Tuning Utility or that it had a stress tester.


----------



## 2tired

ok guys 2 questions

is this cpu compatible with z87? I have an asrock x87 killer motherboard

also, how much better is this cpu than the 4770K?

The price difference is about $40. Im not going to OC too much.. I just want the hyperthreading and something that lasts long. If $40 nets me more future proofing, then I guess I would go for the 4790k..


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> as in a BMW which is not the ultimate driving machine when you solely brought it on the basis it was.


Lol... That analogy...

It probably still is the ultimate diving machine. It just doesn't exceed it's advertised top end speed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2tired*
> 
> ok guys 2 questions
> 
> is this cpu compatible with z87? I have an asrock x87 killer motherboard
> 
> also, how much better is this cpu than the 4770K?
> 
> The price difference is about $40. Im not going to OC too much.. I just want the hyperthreading and something that lasts long. If $40 nets me more future proofing, then I guess I would go for the 4790k..


Compatible with z87 dependent on bios update.

If you read some reviews, 4790k seems to perform around 10% better at stock depending on the situation.

Nothing is future proof.


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2tired*
> 
> ok guys 2 questions
> 
> is this cpu compatible with z87? I have an asrock x87 killer motherboard
> 
> also, how much better is this cpu than the 4770K?
> 
> The price difference is about $40. Im not going to OC too much.. I just want the hyperthreading and something that lasts long. If $40 nets me more future proofing, then I guess I would go for the 4790k..


1) Yes, after flashing the board with the latest BIOS that adds supports for the new cpus. Visit the homepage of your motherboard for more info.
2) 4790K is faster in stock speeds (4 GHz base clock, 4.4 GHz Turbo), and has also better soldering for optimal overclocking.


----------



## maxmix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Pic to small.......which batch?


Batch L331C516
5ghz LOL


----------



## 2tired

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowBlackGod*
> 
> 1) Yes, after flashing the board with the latest BIOS that adds supports for the new cpus. Visit the homepage of your motherboard for more info.
> 2) 4790K is faster in stock speeds (4 GHz base clock, 4.4 GHz Turbo), and has also better soldering for optimal overclocking.


thank you for the info. I checked the website and the lastest bios was released on 5/14. Will my mobo still support it?


----------



## Peepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmix65*
> 
> Batch L331C516
> 5ghz LOL


pic still too small lol


----------



## caladbolg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> Lol... That analogy...
> .


More like you gave it better gas and all it did was overheat on a warm day.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2tired*
> 
> thank you for the info. I checked the website and the lastest bios was released on 5/14. Will my mobo still support it?


It seems that way...

http://www.asrock.com/mb/intel/Fatal1ty%20Z87%20Killer/index.de.asp?cat=CPU


----------



## maxmix65




----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxmix65*
> 
> Batch L331C516
> 5ghz LOL


My L329 with 4.6/4.7 at 1.3ish on air seems to be doing pretty good compared to a lot of the late year L3s and L4s.

Maybe the mid year L3s are a different breed than the late year ones?


----------



## maxmix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> It seems that way...
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/intel/Fatal1ty%20Z87%20Killer/index.de.asp?cat=CPU


My cpu is on Asrock Z87 killer bios1.40


----------



## Satchmo0016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caladbolg*
> 
> Well, that's 5 of us in the screwed batch of C119. Myself, cozmo, you, z06z33, and kahboom. It's sad that I might as well have set up an RMA the minute I saw C119. If mine follows trends and is struggling at 4.5GHz at 1.3v I'mma be one irritated sob.


L352C120 here.

Sometimes when I reboot if its set to adaptive voltage, it can be anywhere from 1.2-1.5vid at stock. That's bothersome because its so inconsistent.

After trying a ton of tweaks similar to what you could do in z87 to OC, it was possible to run P95 for over 30 min but havent tested further. I've also tried using high BCLK and low multiplier and the chip still seems frequency blocked at 4.7, it wont clock any higher no matter the voltage, tweaks, or method. I tried 1.45v at 4.8ghz and it crashes as windows loads.

This is pretty disappointing.


----------



## lilchronic

not the best 4790k but it's still better then the 8 4770k's ive been through


----------



## 2tired

than
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> It seems that way...
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/intel/Fatal1ty%20Z87%20Killer/index.de.asp?cat=CPU


ok thank you guys. Really helpful. I guess im going to wait until my MC has them in stock. Anyone know if the price will remain the same? it was $280


----------



## h2spartan

Honestly guys, if one of my chips is capable of at least 4.7-4.8ghz @ around 1.3-1.4v, I will be very happy even If unable to achieve 5.0ghz.


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Im eyeing up the Gigabyte Z97 SOC Force mobo, looks good bit pricey though :/


Thats the motherboard I have, and i can absolutely recommend it. Its pure awesome to overclock with, no problem what so ever.
At 4.9ghz stable now at 1.335V, trying to get that 5ghz stable but so far it crashes druing prime95


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satchmo0016*
> 
> L352C120 here.
> 
> Sometimes when I reboot if its set to adaptive voltage, it can be anywhere from 1.2-1.5vid at stock. That's bothersome because its so inconsistent.
> 
> After trying a ton of tweaks similar to what you could do in z87 to OC, it was possible to run P95 for over 30 min but havent tested further. I've also tried using high BCLK and low multiplier and the chip still seems frequency blocked at 4.7, it wont clock any higher no matter the voltage, tweaks, or method. I tried 1.45v at 4.8ghz and it crashes as windows loads.
> 
> This is pretty disappointing.


Welcome to the L352C disappointment club. So far we all have **** chips.


----------



## stasio

Guys,
ASRock Z87 series release Beta BIOS,so look at "Beta-Zone" for new BIOS.

e.g.....Fatal1ty Z87 Killer new BIOS 1.41

http://66.226.78.22/downloadsite/bios/1150/Z87%20Killer(L1.41)ROM.zip
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=FIB=Goldberg*
> 
> Many thanks
> I like this chip so far much better than my old 4770k
> Just installed the new Bios again ty for that . Do you know what changes there are from 10A ?
> I was having problems with the old version after setting up defaults in bios chip said 1.357v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also a very strange fault I could not save profiles well I saved them but after when trying to use them there was no profile saved / also had problems increasing voltage got to 1.360 it would freeze on (save and exit) kept going finaly got to 1.372 and it let me boot again very odd . So lets hope this bios works better


High stock voltage should be fixed with this BIOS ,also......


----------



## fateswarm

wow, prime95 blend is like 70C and smallffts like 94C.


----------



## Satchmo0016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Welcome to the L352C disappointment club. So far we all have **** chips.


I wonder if RMA is possible? I actually don't think it is because if its works at stock settings there's nothing you can really say. But that 25$ intel overclock protection is looking okay, I guess but that feels like a sham just to get people to pay 25$ more to take old refirb 4770ks of intels hands...


----------



## Quantum Reality

4 GHz stock clock speed?







No wonder some of y'all are getting what look like bad overclocks, you've already effectively climbed "half the mountain" compared to a 4770K!


----------



## [CyGnus]

lilchronic thats a lot of 4770K's and still you ended up with a bad one... But lets be realistic this 4790K at 4.8 will do nothing better than a 4770K you had at 4.6







we just have this thing about overclocking lolol


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> wow, prime95 blend is like 70C and smallffts like 94C.


yep...I was running blend at 4.7 and 1.29 vcore thinking what is issue with temps im at 60's C....then I hit some small ffts in blend and 80's instantly.


----------



## cHodAX

Just got up and running, not had any time to tweak so I let the auto-tune have a go...


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Guys,
> ASRock Z87 series release Beta BIOS,so look at "Beta-Zone" for new BIOS.
> 
> e.g.....Fatal1ty Z87 Killer new BIOS 1.41
> 
> http://66.226.78.22/downloadsite/bios/1150/Z87%20Killer(L1.41)ROM.zip
> High stock voltage should be fixed with this BIOS ,also......


is there a bios out for z87x-oc to allow DC?

also guys

try ASUS REALBENCH 5 continuous runs of H264

tell me if your stable

post back!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> 4 GHz stock clock speed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder some of y'all are getting what look like bad overclocks, you've already effectively climbed "half the mountain" compared to a 4770K!


Every OC I compare to an average OC on a Haswell CPU. If I can see an average of say, 300mhz boost in OC, then I am satisfied. There isn't sufficient data to really prove this yet though. I am still... waiting.

XTU BENCH is known to be more stressful than XTU stress but last I checked XTU bench cannot easily be looped. Since it's an Intel software, it includes a whoolleee lot of CPU information.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> -


You might and Quantum Reality might like this:





I never went back to recheck all the numbers but I think it's still a good resource.

Making a chart showing average temps on various stress tests takes way longer than you might think.

Some things are old but not irrelevant. EG: Prime is at 28.5 now, the x264 bench has a custom version we use for the Haswell Thread that's a bit better, Stockfish got updated, it doesn't have 1344 Prime values, but ehhh.

And of course, this was done with Haswell CPU, not DC, and with my setup. So DC should be a little cooler.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> lilchronic thats a lot of 4770K's and still you ended up with a bad one... But lets be realistic this 4790K at 4.8 will do nothing better than a 4770K you had at 4.6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we just have this thing about overclocking lolol


yeah that last 4770k i had was the worst one of all .............. i had to bump voltage to 1.4v for 4.8Ghz on the 4790k, 1.375v crashed









oh and i got it delidded already








razor method


----------



## Peepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cHodAX*
> 
> Just got up and running, not had any time to tweak so I let the auto-tune have a go...


what are your temps like? Under what benches or programs?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah that last 4770k i had was the worst one of all .............. i had to bump voltage to 1.4v for 4.8Ghz on the 4790k, 1.375v crashed


At least you managed to GET to that frequency. I had to pull 1.42v with 2.15v vrin to get a mostly stable 4.6ghz which later on degraded. Managed to get 4.7 to be stable enough for benchmarking before it happened.

4.8ghz for 1.4v, hot damn I would jump at the opportunity for that, that's above average!

But I will rage very hard if I get DC and then my OC is somehow lower than my current 4670k.
You'll hear my scream from your house.


----------



## cHodAX

Bit pushed for time this evening but I will try post updates as and when, Prime95 running for the last 20 mins or so and here are the numbers...


----------



## [CyGnus]

i am happy mine does 4.5 with 1.24v 1.8 vrin and i bench at 4.7 1.3v 1.9vrin never tried more lol


----------



## cHodAX

Haven't done anything like benches, overclocking and stress testing for at least 6 years so I am completely out of date on what to test with and post. Happy to take any pointers and post results though.


----------



## madclassic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cHodAX*
> 
> Haven't done anything like benches, overclocking and stress testing for at least 6 years so I am completely out of date on what to test with and post. Happy to take any pointers and post results though.


I'm in a similar position as you, as my last build was a Q9550 with P35.
Others have posted this guide to help get you in the right direction: http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide/0_20


----------



## Quantum Reality

Holy Linpack, Batman!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cHodAX*
> 
> Haven't done anything like benches, overclocking and stress testing for at least 6 years so I am completely out of date on what to test with and post. Happy to take any pointers and post results though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> I'm in a similar position as you, as my last build was a Q9550 with P35.
> Others have posted this guide to help get you in the right direction: http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide/0_20


Before Haswell, I was back at Q6600!!

Ironically you're not much worse off than some of the people coming from Sandy or Ivy as Haswell and DC are a departure from those and the past CPUs.

People still use Prime but there is a new Prime version, there is Aida64 and the easier to pass x264 stress.

You got core, core voltage, ring bus, ring bus voltage, input voltage as the main variables... With Core speed/voltage being most important, and input voltage needing some bumping if Vcore gets high, and ring bus voltage/multiplier being less important.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Holy Linpack, Batman!


It wasn't actually 100C, I had to shut down the test for... you know. Safety. Any more and the CPU itself will throttle and the results won't be accurate anyways.

And here's the rub: Linpack's not even the most stressful test. I don't mean temps, I mean ability to spot instability. That honor goes to 28.5 Prime. That thing is brutal on instabilities while being less hot. So when people suggest Linpack, I'm just like, hahahaha... NO. And then I walk away.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah that last 4770k i had was the worst one of all .............. i had to bump voltage to 1.4v for 4.8Ghz on the 4790k, 1.375v crashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and i got it delidded already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> razor method


what is a safe way to take the glue off?

im going to be deliding in the next week

also I was thinking of heating up the chip with a hair dryer and using a razer or fishing line ?

whats your method


----------



## ACallander

Should I upgrade my 3770k to a 4790k?


----------



## BoredErica

Probably not unless you use CPU like a junky like me, you got a dud CPU last time, or you just want new toys.









There has been two chipsets since then though.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> what is a safe way to take the glue off?
> 
> im going to be deliding in the next week
> 
> also I was thinking of heating up the chip with a hair dryer and using a razer or fishing line ?
> 
> whats your method


Hmm fishing line, cool idea. Anyone know if that could work? If that could move through that might be something that would do the job without being dangerous to the pcb and etc?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Should I upgrade my 3770k to a 4790k?


I remember reading one of the reviews that said a stock 4790k was beating a 4.8ghz 3770k....but not sure how true that is. If it is then I would say yes, it is worth the investment. But that is also dependent on your financial situation.


----------



## jpchap

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caladbolg*
> 
> USA is holding well and Portugal is up one and I'm freaking out in a room full of developers and they totally understand. If the US can hold this well against Germany in the pouring rain, I am NOT complaining.
> Welcome to the batch of damned souls. Seems like C119 and C120 just flat out suck.






Not all I still running xmp and can have not got z97 board yet


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I remember reading one of the reviews that said a stock 4790k was beating a 4.8ghz 3770k....but not sure how true that is. If it is then I would say yes, it is worth the investment. But that is also dependent on your financial situation.


Hard for me to believe that.

A stock 4790k is what, 4.2ghz on turbo using all cores? With 5% IPC improvement that's 4.41ghz equivalent, halfway to 4.8...

Also an upgrade of the CPU at this stage also means selling both CPU and mobo and getting new CPU and mobo. The cost is pretty high if you're a normal gamer. Getting a new CPU is another new CPU lottery.

Not saying it's stupid to upgrade though. But in raw FPS maybe that money and effort spent on GPU might yield more?


----------



## caladbolg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpchap*
> 
> Not all I still running xmp and can have not got z97 board yet


Yeah, I figured that batch is a good guideline as to what you're gonna get, not a definitive answer. Still gonna keep hoping for a miracle that my C119 isn't a flop.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Hmm fishing line, cool idea. Anyone know if that could work? If that could move through that might be something that would do the job without being dangerous to the pcb and etc?


my friend uses it to debadge his car lol which gave me the idea of delidding.. does sound like a less risky method


----------



## Peepr

jchap did you delid? I don't understand how your temps are so low even on water?


----------



## rpjkw11

I finally have everything to start building tomorrow. My white Primo has been very lonesome for the last month or so. I'm really following this thread closely now; this weekend I plan to start OCing and I hope for ~4.5 @ ~1.25v. Under a Noctua NH-D15. We'll see how it goes. I've not decided about delidding. A lot depends on other user's experiences.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> what is a safe way to take the glue off?
> 
> im going to be deliding in the next week
> 
> also I was thinking of heating up the chip with a hair dryer and using a razer or fishing line ?
> 
> whats your method


i slide into one corner with a razor blade... u have to try all 4 corners with the razor and find the easiest corner. once you get the easiest corner and slide the razor in you can take a credit card and put it in that corner and break the rest of the glue with the card

kinda like this but i take the credit card around the outside of the chip where the glue is instead of how the guy in the video does it by going over the die





...... i use a credit card to get most of the glue off the PCB then ill use my fingernail to get the rest. also i leave the glue on the bottom of the IHS because it helps stick back to the pcb when you mount it on the motherboard and lock it in, it wont move as much


----------



## $ilent

I have returned, nice to see the club still booming 

Im currently into hour 8 of a AIDA64 stress test, 4.7ghz at 1.26vcore. Hope to have it running [email protected] from this evening.


----------



## Germanian

what's the best haswell stability tester? i am considering selling my 4770k and getting a 4790k for better thermals since i don't want to delid.
Only if Staples gets it in stock though.

I am using cinebench r15 atm


----------



## KnownDragon

Okay so not going to MC and changed to ordering from Fry's. Going to save the trip to Atl wife can't go which means I would have to use my Gas Guzzler. Overnighted it and hopefully will have my chip tomorrow.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> what's the best haswell stability tester? i am considering selling my 4770k and getting a 4790k for better thermals since i don't want to delid.
> Only if Staples gets it in stock though.
> 
> I am using cinebench r15 atm


For the 2 Haswells I've had in order of hardest to pass to easiest...

1. Prime95 "Blend"
2. ROG Realbench
3. LinX or IBT
4. Intel XTU
5. AIDA64

There is many more to try (OCCT, Folding), these are just a few to try.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> what's the best haswell stability tester? i am considering selling my 4770k and getting a 4790k for better thermals since i don't want to delid.
> Only if Staples gets it in stock though.
> 
> I am using cinebench r15 atm


Asking what the best Haswell stress test is, is like asking what the best car is. People can argue for days.

List ordered from least to most stressful...

x264 - Least stressful, more useful when you are hitting that temperature wall hardcore and want a way out

Aida64 - Commercial program with trial. Beware, CPU only test is useless. A full suite test is what most people take (sans GPU stress, etc). FPU only test is oddly stressful if that's the only thing checked.

Prime 27.9 - The tried and true classic?

Prime 28.5 - Ultimate instability finder.

I'm not so hot on Realbench. The x264 there is not going to be as fancy as the one we have. Cinebench is not adequate for stress testing. XTU is OK I guess but I'm not so hot on it as there's x264 for that.

As Peen mentioned OCCT is an option, it's not often used but I'm not sure why.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> For the 2 Haswells I've had in order of hardest to pass to easiest...
> 
> 1. Prime95 "Blend"
> 2. ROG Realbench
> 3. LinX or IBT
> 4. Intel XTU
> 5. AIDA64
> 
> There is many more to try (OCCT, Folding), these are just a few to try.
> We've gotta differentiate between Prime 27.9 and 28.5 though. Big difference.
> 
> With 1344 ffts on the Primes I see little reason to go with Linx or IBT. And lots of Realbench are just already existing tests, only Asus didn't bother to update them as often.


----------



## max883

Is it possible to delid using hammer and vice Method? And would the temps be better??

Im runing 4.8.GHz at 1.32v temps With prime95 82.c


----------



## KnownDragon

I am question the fact if the z87 and z97 motherboards are effecting overclocks. Any input to this.


----------



## Peppy197

NCIX.ca is now estimating 06/27/14, tomorrow?

DARN IT EDIT: They have since removed any mention of the date....

maybe they sold out before?


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> NCIX.ca is now estimating 06/27/14, tomorrow?


Tomorrow is in fact the 27th.


----------



## Peen

OCCT is old school like Prime. But I'll always pick Prime95 (v28.5 but that's always changing) as the ultimate, especially for the Haswell architecture. It's the quickest at finding stability issues, so your chip can pass prime for some time then it should take anything you throw at it.

ROG Realbench was close 2nd though on my Haswells.

Another thing if you're new to OC. Just because a stress test program will show instability on one system architecture may not mean it will on another. So best practice is to just try a few on your own, to see what shows system instabilities best.


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> is there a bios out for z87x-oc to allow DC?


F8 (F9) already ready for DC........and today posted F10a.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> OCCT is old school like Prime. But I'll always pick Prime95 (v28.5 but that's always changing) as the ultimate. It's the quickest at finding stability issues, so your chip can pass prime for some time then it should take anything you throw at it.
> 
> ROG Realbench was close 2nd though.
> 
> Another thing if you're new to OC. Just because a stress test program will show instability on one system architecture may not mean it will on another. So best practice is to just try a few on your own, to see what shows system instabilities best.


I wonder why Prime is more popular than OCCT though.
Like, nobody uses OCCT. It's not like OCCT is a pile of turd so nobody uses it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I am question the fact if the z87 and z97 motherboards are effecting overclocks. Any input to this.


Yes guys, seriously.

I *really* want to know the answer on this!!!


----------



## Eddie Felson

Fresh from newegg as of 4:19 EST. I pre-ordered.




I read that as Malay, Batch L352C120. If I get above turbo speed with an OC I'll be OK, I don't need 4.7Ghz or 5.0Ghz to be happy.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I wonder why Prime is more popular than OCCT though.
> 
> Like, nobody uses OCCT. It's not like OCCT is a pile of turd so nobody uses it.


1: Theres a 1 minute warmup time before it actually starts which is annoying
2: It hasn't been as good as showing instability on new arch's as it has on (if I remember right) NetBurst, K8, K7 days.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> We've gotta differentiate between Prime 27.9 and 28.5 though. Big difference.
> 
> With 1344 ffts on the Primes I see little reason to go with Linx or IBT. And lots of Realbench are just already existing tests, only Asus didn't bother to update them as often.


There seems to be a bit of a misconception on here ive noticed recently with alot of people mentioning doing prime 95 runs specifically 1344 and 1792. Those tests are considered amongst the hardest to pass on prime95 but they are *not* consistant. I dont know if this belief of passing those guarantees success is what has been passed on my from old 2500k guide and from the sandy bridge stable club, but they arent 100% consistent, so just because you can do them on day 1, day 2 you might fail them miserably at the same voltage/speed.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> Is it possible to delid using hammer and vice Method? And would the temps be better??
> 
> Im runing 4.8.GHz at 1.32v temps With prime95 82.c


It will be just as possible as with the 4770k, I found it very difficult and moved onto using a razor to delid my 4790K, took me about an hour. Temps dropped about 20c for me.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eddie Felson*
> 
> Fresh from newegg as of 4:19 EST. I pre-ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read that as Malay, Batch L352C120. If I get above turbo speed with an OC I'll be OK, I don't need 4.7Ghz or 5.0Ghz to be happy.


Let us know what default voltage is before overclocking under load.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> -


Interesting, I've never been told this before.


----------



## Pahani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Just got mine installed 10 mins ago from tiger direct. Batch L418C164. Mine boots at 5ghz and can tool around so far, at 5ghz now. I set vcore to 1.4, vrin 1.95, locked mem 1600, and locked few other volts off auto. Booted at 4.8, then 4.9, now 5.0. Havent booted at stock yet to see other settings.
> 
> Prime was running fine til I hit start.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/dz3gpw


Woo hoo! Exact same batch as me


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pahani*
> 
> Woo hoo! Exact same batch as me


same here!


----------



## jpchap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peepr*
> 
> jchap did you delid? I don't understand how your temps are so low even on water?


Did not delid room temp 68F A/C cranking antac 920 cooler has served me well but I am ordering xspc rx240 or ax360 temps are a problem under load and I do not want to delid unless I have to.


Better heat transfer than a 4770k but not fixed when you can delid and lower 5c to 20c.

You did a better job intel but if I was the boss you would be fired!! You know you can do better hell I would have paid more $ for this chip if I new it was done right.

We by cpu's that cost a grand and you can't spend a few extra dollar's on the product to make it perform at its best.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pahani*
> 
> Woo hoo! Exact same batch as me


Sounds good, cant wait to see what it does!

can do cinebench at 5ghz, requires 1.47v though and temps 87C, 1.45 bsod, 1.46v app error...to boot and sp1m only 1.4v at 5. also need to set my mem settings.

4.7 w/ 1.29v is prime stable 2hrs so far and likely max for 24/7, unless I delid.


----------



## Peepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpchap*
> 
> Did not delid room temp 68F A/C cranking antac 920 cooler has served me well but I am ordering xspc rx240 or ax360 temps are a problem under load and I do not want to delid unless I have to.
> 
> Better heat transfer than a 4770k but not fixed when you can delid and lower 5c to 20c.
> 
> You did a better job intel but if I was the boss you would be fired!! You know you can do better hell I would have paid more $ for this chip if I new it was done right.
> 
> We by cpu's that cost a grand and you can't spend a few extra dollar's on the product to make it perform at its best.


Thanks jchap I agree with you.


----------



## Peppy197

What keeps us upgrading? Anxiety.


----------



## spenceaj

looks like TD is the place to get chips from atm?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpchap*
> 
> Did not delid room temp 68F A/C cranking antac 920 cooler has served me well but I am ordering xspc rx240 or ax360 temps are a problem under load and I do not want to delid unless I have to.
> 
> 
> Better heat transfer than a 4770k but not fixed when you can delid and lower 5c to 20c.
> 
> You did a better job intel but if I was the boss you would be fired!! You know you can do better hell I would have paid more $ for this chip if I new it was done right.
> 
> We by cpu's that cost a grand and you can't spend a few extra dollar's on the product to make it perform at its best.


Did the Ivy Bridge Es use solder?


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Did the Ivy Bridge Es use solder?


Think any extreme edition uses solder.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Think any extreme edition uses solder.


I thought all the Ivy Es used solder, not just the extreme ones.


----------



## Tweakin

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpchap*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all I still running xmp and can have not got z97 board yet






What kind of memory are you running to get 7-8-8 @ 1600?


----------



## pchow05

so which retailers are shipping out the 2014 ? just curious


----------



## Cozmo85

All of them have both it seems.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

My chip just arrived from Tiger Direct



It doesn't look good based on what I read in this thread. I'm installing it anyway, if it's crap I'll just delid it. If that doesn't do well I'll buy a new chip in maybe a month or two once the garbage has been taken out.


----------



## caladbolg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> My chip just arrived from Tiger Direct
> 
> It doesn't look good based on what I read in this thread. I'm installing it anyway, if it's crap I'll just delid it. If that doesn't do well I'll buy a new chip in maybe a month or two once the garbage has been taken out.


You may've lucked out. It's C119 that's been all duds so far. C120 seems to have some promise.


----------



## Cozmo85

I hope i dont get the exact same batch i already have for my rma.


----------



## kostacurtas

I saw yesterday that Intel has a free software offer with every new CPU, today I picked up my 4790K and when I asked at the shop about this offer they didn't had any information.

Has anyone here saw this offer, did they give you a voucher from the shop or is it inside the CPU box?

Description of this offer from Amazon.com.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I thought all the Ivy Es used solder, not just the extreme ones.


Thats what i meant







ivy bridge-e







though it was just ivy bridge extreme as what the E stands for? or is it enthusiast?


----------



## spenceaj

damn this endless search for what store i go to to get a L4


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> My chip just arrived from Tiger Direct
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look good based on what I read in this thread. I'm installing it anyway, if it's crap I'll just delid it. If that doesn't do well I'll buy a new chip in maybe a month or two once the garbage has been taken out.


Post results when you get them. I want to see if 118 has promise.


----------



## caladbolg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> damn this endless search for what store i go to to get a L4


No store can guarantee and L4 unless you're physically picking it up and checking the batch. Online it's pure luck


----------



## spenceaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caladbolg*
> 
> No store can guarantee and L4 unless you're physically picking it up and checking the batch. Online it's pure luck


i know im playing the what has the best odds game


----------



## fateswarm

Isn't there a forum rule that if you hate the product of a club you aren't allowed to post in it?


----------



## Shaitan

My chip from Newegg just arrived. Surprised to see it is an L4!


----------



## jpchap

Did not delid room temp 68F A//C cranking antac 920 cooler has served me well but I am ordering xspc rx240 or ax360 temps are a problem under load and I do not want to delid unless I have to.


Better heat transfer than a 4770k but not fixed when you can delid and lower 5c to 20c.

You did a better job intel but if I was the boss you would be fired!! You know you can do better hell I would have paid more $ for this chip if I new it was done right.

We by cpu's that cost a grand and you can't spend a few extra dollar's on the product to make it perform at its best.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweakin*
> 
> 
> What kind of memory are you running to get 7-8-8 @ 1600?


Model Brand G.SKILL
SeriesTrident X
SeriesModel F3-1600C7D-16GTX
Type240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM
Capacity16GB (2 x 8GB)
SpeedDDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
Cas Latency 7 timing 7-8-8-24


----------



## madclassic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> My chip from Newegg just arrived. Surprised to see it is an L4!


I'm hopeful I get an L4 tomorrow!


----------



## kingtiger888

My chip finally arrived from TD! L4 and I think its the same batch code that a few other members have too!


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Post results when you get them. I want to see if 118 has promise.


Unfortunately I have to run just the supplied cooler because if you look at the rig in my sig it's going in there and going to be a lot of work to get it under water. I plan on doing that over the 4th of July weekend. I doubt I will see much with it on the bench right now.


----------



## spenceaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> My chip from Newegg just arrived. Surprised to see it is an L4!


what mobo you got under there? let us know how it clocks


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> what mobo you got under there? let us know how it clocks


The Motherboard is an MSI z97 Gaming 7, I've always had good luck with their boards.

I'll post back my results once I get it up and running. I'll be switching cases to my SM8 at the same time as I have a feeling I'll want to upgrade back to WC in the near future


----------



## spenceaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> The Motherboard is an MSI z97 Gaming 7, I've always had good luck with their boards.
> 
> I'll post back my results once I get it up and running. I'll be switching cases to my SM8 at the same time as I have a feeling I'll want to upgrade back to WC in the near future


you going SLI or did you just want an MSI?


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> you going SLI or did you just want an MSI?


It was more that I wanted an MSI. I am undecided about SLI in the future as I'm waiting to see what the 880 series holds. I actually just sold my second 780 and am now running one card.


----------



## samin62

thinking of jumping ship to Intel and this processor. Would this processor go for 3 years without hicups?


----------



## spenceaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> It was more that I wanted an MSI. I am undecided about SLI in the future as I'm waiting to see what the 880 series holds. I actually just sold my second 780 and am now running one card.


nice, im going gigabyte gaming 7, i like the on board, price range and phases more, but ability to SLI hopefully wont be needed with my 290 very soon haha


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kostacurtas*
> 
> I saw yesterday that Intel has a free software offer with every new CPU, today I picked up my 4790K and when I asked at the shop about this offer they didn't had any information.
> 
> Has anyone here saw this offer, did they give you a voucher from the shop or is it inside the CPU box?
> 
> Description of this offer from Amazon.com.


On the box it mentioned Mcafee offer, just looking at the leaflet from inside the cpu box, it says free trial mcafee livesafe, unlimited device protection.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Isn't there a forum rule that if you hate the product of a club you aren't allowed to post in it?


Why who has been doing this?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samin62*
> 
> thinking of jumping ship to Intel and this processor. Would this processor go for 3 years without hicups?


It sure would, I would be suprised if in 3 years games are optimized enough that 4c/8t isnt enough, in fact that might just be the time games start fully utilising 8 threads of a cpu is my guess.


----------



## Jasecore

Just got mine L418c209 install tonight post results later


----------



## samin62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> On the box it mentioned Mcafee offer, just looking at the leaflet from inside the cpu box, it says free trial mcafee livesafe, unlimited device protection.
> 
> Why who has been doing this?
> 
> It sure would, I would be suprised if in 3 years games are optimized enough that 4c/8t isnt enough, in fact that might just be the time games start fully utilising 8 threads of a cpu is my guess.


which motherboard would you recommend? I am looking at performance. I hear good things about Maximus Hero


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samin62*
> 
> which motherboard would you recommend? I am looking at performance. I hear good things about Maximus Hero


Well I have only praises for my Gigabyte Gaming 7 motherboard. I guess it depends on your budget and what you hope to achieve. If your looking for a big overclock, I suggest looking at fateswarms Z97 VRM info thread here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1490142/z97-vrm-info/0_40.

It provides good info on choosing a motherboard based on the componens used, and describes what each component is used for.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samin62*
> 
> which motherboard would you recommend? I am looking at performance. I hear good things about Maximus Hero


The Gigabyte gaming 7 is looking pretty good or even gaming 5 and they are not expensive at all


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> The Gigabyte gaming 7 is looking pretty good or even gaming 5 and they are not expensive at all


The Gaming 7 looks only to be second to the SOC Force on fateswarms list in terms of the quality of components on the motherboard such as phases, controller etc.

I must say ive really been impressed by Gigabyte boards ever since I picked up my Z77X, I see you have the Z87X, how are you liking it?


----------



## Blu3Falc0n

i got mine yesterday from TD. batch: L352C119

i've seen differing reports on the L352 batches.

but my limited testing results are as follows:

i was able to get a stable oc of 4.6 @ 1.232v. i ran aida64 fpu test and got temps in the high 70s/low 80s. what other stress test should i run?

i then tried to bump up to 4.7 @ 1.232v. ran the aida64 fpu test again and got temps instantly in the high 80s/low 90s and also throttling.

i am also oc'ing my ram to 2400 (its stock 2400 ram) @ 1.605v. would that limit my oc on my cpu? i'm still kinda new at this.

i'm running on a msi z97 gaming 7 mobo and a h100i in push-pull.

i'm at work now but i'll update later tonight when i get home from work with more results.


----------



## Pe8er

My TigerDirect order has arrived! Looking forward to squeezing all juices out of this bad boy.


----------



## cephelix

^ I would personall go with the gigabyte gaming 7 if my card weren't already an msi


----------



## kostacurtas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> On the box it mentioned Mcafee offer, just looking at the leaflet from inside the cpu box, it says free trial mcafee livesafe, unlimited device protection.


Yes, this is exactly what I have also in the box of my 4790K $ilent.

I believe that the shop have to give you a voucher, this is how Amazon describes it:
Quote:


> After your purchase has been shipped, we will send you an email with instructions about how to redeem your free software or game download through an Intel.com website.


----------



## $ilent

This is getting fun, this club has now averaged over 3,700 views a day, and averages over 80 posts a day too. I am loving the amount of chips rolling in now...keep em coming!


----------



## samin62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Well I have only praises for my Gigabyte Gaming 7 motherboard. I guess it depends on your budget and what you hope to achieve. If your looking for a big overclock, I suggest looking at fateswarms Z97 VRM info thread here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1490142/z97-vrm-info/0_40.
> 
> It provides good info on choosing a motherboard based on the componens used, and describes what each component is used for.


I won't be overclocking until 1 year into it, even then I am not some mad enthusiast that is trying to squeeze every drop of performance out of the chip lol

Gaming 7 looks great, I guess I will go with that. How come EVGA doesn't get any love? too expensive?


----------



## cephelix

^ what kind of overclocks are you looking at?


----------



## [CyGnus]

$ilent since i bought my first Gigabyte board i never looked back i went with a Z77X UD5H and now i have the Z87X UD3H and i love it, i guess this is personal preference but i have tried Asus Asrock and MSi and Giga just stays on top of them all for me


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samin62*
> 
> I won't be overclocking until 1 year into it, even then I am not some mad enthusiast that is trying to squeeze every drop of performance out of the chip lol
> 
> Gaming 7 looks great, I guess I will go with that. How come EVGA doesn't get any love? too expensive?


If you are looking to svae some money you could go with something cheaper.

Also EVGA motherboards, they never pop up on any of the online shops I buy fom, just checked now and they dont even stock any.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> $ilent since i bought my first Gigabyte board i never looked back i went with a Z77X UD5H and now i have the Z87X UD3H and i love it, i guess this is personal preference but i have tried Asus Asrock and MSi and Giga just stays on top of them all for me


Ah I went with the Z77X UD3H, loved that board and it was cheap from amazon. I also tried ASRock I had a Z77 Extreme4, got rid of that as soon as possible that motherboard wasnt fit for purpose. But alas it has put me off AsRock boards full stop, even though their high end boards are probably pretty good.


----------



## samin62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> ^ what kind of overclocks are you looking at?


I have to do more reading to understand the processor and its behavior before I can determine that. Hence 1 year delay. I might not even do it if all my programs run smoothly


----------



## $ilent

*Quick message for new Devils Canyon Owners:*

*Please when submitting your info please put your stock VID and overclocked Vcore in the "VID/VCORE" box.*

*I.e 1.15v/1.30v, for a stock VID of 1.15v, but overclocked voltage of 1.30v*

*Thanks*


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> *Quick message for new Devils Canyon Owners:*
> 
> *Please when submitting your info please put your stock VID and overclocked Vcore in the "VID/VCORE" box.*
> 
> *I.e 1.15v/1.30v, for a stock VID of 1.15v, but overclocked voltage of 1.30v*
> 
> *Thanks*


how do I update the spreadsheet?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> how do I update the spreadsheet?


I am editing the spreadsheet now, which info would you like me to update?


----------



## Pikaru

Finally!


----------



## madclassic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> *Quick message for new Devils Canyon Owners:*
> 
> *Please when submitting your info please put your stock VID and overclocked Vcore in the "VID/VCORE" box.*
> 
> *I.e 1.15v/1.30v, for a stock VID of 1.15v, but overclocked voltage of 1.30v*
> 
> *Thanks*


What's the ideal way to find stock VID (bios? coretemp?) and then OC'd voltage (cpu-z) ?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I am editing the spreadsheet now, which info would you like me to update?


1.22v stock 1.37v overclocked

4.7 ghz

L418C133

Hero maximus VII Motherboard

not ready to do temps as im going full WC next week or so

Ram

10-12-12-31 1T 2600mhz


----------



## opt33

yeah, i need to edit mine...once I figure out how.....my vid is 1.2. (was 1.05 with turbo off). But 1.2 at default.

and prime 28.5 beta is borked once you hit small ffts. prime 27.9 works fine. 28.5 hitting small ffts = instant restart, failed stock clock, failed stock with turbo off, failed underclocked with uncore decrease, vcore and vring increased with underclock. 27.9 ran 13 hours no issue OCed. 28.5 small ffts wont run 1 nanosecond at below stock.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> What's the ideal way to find stock VID (bios? coretemp?) and then OC'd voltage (cpu-z) ?


1. Optimizwe default in bios

2. Check cpu vcore under voltage settings, it shoud be on auto but might say 1.15 next to it, or similar.

3. If it doesnt, with everything at stock and all power saving features disabled (c1e, eist, c3/c6) boot into windows, open up HWinfo64 and check the VID amount.


----------



## samin62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> If you are looking to svae some money you could go with something cheaper.
> 
> Also EVGA motherboards, they never pop up on any of the online shops I buy fom, just checked now and they dont even stock any.


what performance ram would you recommend? its mostly for gaming


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> *Quick message for new Devils Canyon Owners:*
> 
> *Please when submitting your info please put your stock VID and overclocked Vcore in the "VID/VCORE" box.*
> 
> *I.e 1.15v/1.30v, for a stock VID of 1.15v, but overclocked voltage of 1.30v*
> 
> *Thanks*


By stock, do you mean 4.0, or 4.4?


----------



## stubass

Well i thought i might as well post a pic of mine too LOL



kinda busy today but will set up my drive tomorrow (Dual boot XP SP3 and [Win 7 x64 SP1 modded comes too under just under 1GB ISO]) and do some testing to see how it performs on a 120MM CM AIO i use just to test.

Still gotta prep the board for Ln2. Pic of some Insulation as well





Drives, Going to try to use the M6E as system and the M5p as a back up drive.





Fun times coming lol


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> By stock, do you mean 4.0, or 4.4?


At stock the cpu will boost to 4.4ghz, thats why I say turn the power saving features on so that it boosts to 4.4ghz and should stay there. The GIgabyte bios is a little "iffy" to say the least, so I need someone without the GIgabyte Z97X motherboard to confirm if their bios shows the CPU VID amount in the bios next to the auto setting after loading optimized defaults, if so thats how to globally check your VID.

Could someone confirm this please? Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samin62*
> 
> what performance ram would you recommend? its mostly for gaming


Any 8GB 2133mhz kit CL9 or CL10 kit to be perfectly honest is fine for gaming. Anything over 2133mhz is probably only noticed in benchmarking. So Kingston Hyperx, Corsair Vengeance, g.skill ripjaws etc. The best would likely be whichever has the best timings at the lowest voltage, ideally something at 1.5v or below. But like I say, it doesnt really make much difference.

I personally have the 8GB Samsung "wonder ram", the MV-3V4G3D/US model but its EOL now. I just run it at stock too, 1600mhz CL11.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Well i thought i might as well post a pic of mine too LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Fun times coming lol


Hey Stu!

Glad to se you got the part you wanted 

Looks like you werent kidding about serious overclocking with that mobo!


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samin62*
> 
> I have to do more reading to understand the processor and its behavior before I can determine that. Hence 1 year delay. I might not even do it if all my programs run smoothly


That's a good thing.there are alot more adjustments to be made for haswell compared to lynnfield...what kind of programs are you running?


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> At stock the cpu will boost to 4.4ghz, thats why I say turn the power saving features on so that it boosts to 4.4ghz and should stay there. The GIgabyte bios is a little "iffy" to say the least, so I need someone without the GIgabyte Z97X motherboard to confirm if their bios shows the CPU VID amount in the bios next to the auto setting after loading optimized defaults, if so thats how to globally check your VID.
> 
> Could someone confirm this please? Thanks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Any 8GB 2133mhz kit CL9 or CL10 kit to be perfectly honest is fine for gaming. Anything over 2133mhz is probably only noticed in benchmarking. So Kingston Hyperx, Corsair Vengeance, g.skill ripjaws etc. The best would likely be whichever has the best timings at the lowest voltage, ideally something at 1.5v or below. But like I say, it doesnt really make much difference.
> 
> I personally have the 8GB Samsung "wonder ram", the MV-3V4G3D/US model but its EOL now. I just run it at stock too, 1600mhz CL11.
> 
> Hey Stu!
> 
> Glad to se you got the part you wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you werent kidding about serious overclocking with that mobo!


Shows default VID...z87 Sniper F3 Bios


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweakin*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Shows default VID...z87 Sniper F3 Bios


Brilliant thanks, just checking is it like 1.1v to 1.25v?

I havent checked but would the VID drop below the amount set for the stock 4.4ghz boost? I.e if you set 4ghz on all cores would the VID drop if cpu vcore is set to auto?


----------



## samin62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> That's a good thing.there are alot more adjustments to be made for haswell compared to lynnfield...what kind of programs are you running?


primary is gaming, I do occasional media editing but I am a HUGE multi-task freak. I refuse to close programs and keep everything on standby lol


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> By stock, do you mean 4.0, or 4.4?
> 
> 
> 
> At stock the cpu will boost to 4.4ghz, thats why I say turn the power saving features on so that it boosts to 4.4ghz and should stay there. The GIgabyte bios is a little "iffy" to say the least, so I need someone without the GIgabyte Z97X motherboard to confirm if their bios shows the CPU VID amount in the bios next to the auto setting after loading optimized defaults, if so thats how to globally check your VID.
> 
> Could someone confirm this please? Thanks
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samin62*
> 
> what performance ram would you recommend? its mostly for gaming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any 8GB 2133mhz kit CL9 or CL10 kit to be perfectly honest is fine for gaming. Anything over 2133mhz is probably only noticed in benchmarking. So Kingston Hyperx, Corsair Vengeance, g.skill ripjaws etc. The best would likely be whichever has the best timings at the lowest voltage, ideally something at 1.5v or below. But like I say, it doesnt really make much difference.
> 
> I personally have the 8GB Samsung "wonder ram", the MV-3V4G3D/US model but its EOL now. I just run it at stock too, 1600mhz CL11.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Well i thought i might as well post a pic of mine too LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun times coming lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Stu!
> 
> Glad to se you got the part you wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you werent kidding about serious overclocking with that mobo!
Click to expand...

Thanks $ilent







just waiting on my G.Skill TridentX 2600 CL10 to come from the US. But have other RAM to use to try this sucker out.


----------



## cephelix

^hahaha....well then, you need a top of the line everything!!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> ^hahaha....well then, you need a top of the line everything!!


pretty much LOL except at this point in time, just a basic GPU as I am only doing some 2D benches untill end of year.


----------



## jpchap

Ok here is my update for the spread sheet

Batch
Stock
max OC
room temp









Asrock z87 killer
not delidded
max temp 91c


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> There seems to be a bit of a misconception on here ive noticed recently with alot of people mentioning doing prime 95 runs specifically 1344 and 1792. Those tests are considered amongst the hardest to pass on prime95 but they are not consistant. I dont know if this belief of passing those guarantees success is what has been passed on my from old 2500k guide and from the sandy bridge stable club, but they arent 100% consistent, so just because you can do them on day 1, day 2 you might fail them miserably at the same voltage/speed.


That is the result of not running the stress test for long enough.


----------



## ryouiki

Well due to an issue at work I won't have a chance to put the system through its full paces today (maybe this weekend)....

In the meantime:

Batch: L352C120

So far what I've gathered about this chip @ stock settings:

Default VID: 1.056 (or that is what the BIOS claims)
Maximum Vcore: 1.155 (under AIDA64 stress test, cpu/fpu/memory/cache)
Idle Temps: 28-32C
Maximum Temps: 72C hottest core, 66 coldest core

Not going to fiddle with Prime95/Linpack/etc. until I turn adaptive voltages off, so that will have to come later. Also may have to reapply thermal paste, and give it some time to set up properly.


----------



## spenceaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpchap*
> 
> Ok here is my update for the spread sheet
> 
> Batch
> Stock
> max OC
> room temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asrock z87 killer
> not delidded
> max temp 91c


niceeee, what was your max at 4.4?


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> That is the result of not running the stress test for long enough.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> That is the result of not running the stress test for long enough.


People on here are very afraid of running Prime too long, not sure why.


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Brilliant thanks, just checking is it like 1.1v to 1.25v?
> 
> I havent checked but would the VID drop below the amount set for the stock 4.4ghz boost? I.e if you set 4ghz on all cores would the VID drop if cpu vcore is set to auto?


I don't have a DC...i5

but:

1.154 with XMP and Turbo enabled
1.104 with no XMP and turbo enabled
1.050 with no XMP and turbo disabled


----------



## jpchap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> niceeee, what was your max at 4.4?


@ stock 4.4 load max 74c


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweakin*
> 
> I don't have a DC...i5
> 
> but:
> 
> 1.154 with XMP and Turbo enabled
> 1.104 with no XMP and turbo enabled
> 1.050 with no XMP and turbo disabled


Thanks, but I just need someone without a Gigabyte board to confirm my VID question "I havent checked but would the VID drop below the amount set for the stock 4.4ghz boost? I.e if you set 4ghz on all cores would the VID drop if cpu vcore is set to auto?", before I put how to check VID in the first post.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Thanks, but I just need someone without a Gigabyte board to confirm my VID question "I havent checked but would the VID drop below the amount set for the stock 4.4ghz boost? I.e if you set 4ghz on all cores would the VID drop if cpu vcore is set to auto?", before I put how to check VID in the first post.


no it didnt drop on my Mobo

default bios settings


only thing i changed was All core to 4Ghz and everything else is default / auto


----------



## pinoyremix

Still waiting on my intel 4790k to show up. Preordered from newegg on the 13, it shipped yesterday morning, it's been sitting in Jamaica, NY all day, ups says I'm supposed to get it on Monday. I ordered thinking it was gonna get shipped from LA, cuz I'm here on the west coast. Oh well, just waiting. I'm excited for this processor I have my asus z97 hero waiting, switching from an Amd fx 8120 OC to 4.5 ghz on an msi 990fxa-gd80.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Is there a way to read out the VID besides using CPU-Z's [email protected] as a proxy? I could've sworn CoreTemp or RealTemp or some other utility could read it out.


----------



## Marc79

I use HWinfo it shows VID and Vcore for each core.

HWiNFO64
http://www.hwinfo.com/files/hw64_440.exe


----------



## Maintenance Bot

This is about as high as it goes. Going to run some long duration tests and post final results this weekend.


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Is there a way to read out the VID besides using CPU-Z's [email protected] as a proxy? I could've sworn CoreTemp or RealTemp or some other utility could read it out.


CoreTemp ,RealTemp ,HWiNFO ,AIDA64 ,SIV, HWMonitor......all display CPU VID voltage in Windows.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no it didnt drop on my Mobo
> 
> default bios settings
> 
> only thing i changed was All core to 4Ghz and everything else is default / auto


Is this the reading your getting from inside the bios yeah? Because my VID in windows changes in hwinfo when I overclock.

Thanks

Also spreadsheet updated as of 27/06/14 post #3167!

edit: Well I just checked and my cpu vcore is showing as 1.100v in windows next to my 1.26v manual setting. So either my VID is 1.100v or its 1.15v as shown by Hwinfo when I set everything to auto and disable all power saving features before booting into windows.

Anyone know which is correct for certain?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is this the reading your getting from inside the bios yeah? Because my VID in windows changes in hwinfo when I overclock.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Also spreadsheet updated as of 27/06/14 post #3167!
> 
> edit: Well I just checked and my cpu vcore is showing as 1.100v in windows next to my 1.26v manual setting. So either my VID is 1.100v or its 1.15v as shown by Hwinfo when I set everything to auto and disable all power saving features before booting into windows.
> 
> Anyone know which is correct for certain?


yeah my bios read's 1.201v


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Is there a way to read out the VID besides using CPU-Z's [email protected] as a proxy? I could've sworn CoreTemp or RealTemp or some other utility could read it out.


Core temp does. As does Hwinfo64 (the best overall IMO) and probably tools provided by your MB manufacturer.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah my bios read's 1.201v


So the bios is correct then in what it shows next to cpu vcore setting? Not what Hwinfo shows as the VID? (Since hwinfo clearly changes during overclocking).


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> It will be just as possible as with the 4770k, I found it very difficult and moved onto using a razor to delid my 4790K, took me about an hour. Temps dropped about 20c for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> So the bios is correct then in what it shows next to cpu vcore setting? Not what Hwinfo shows as the VID? (Since hwinfo clearly changes during overclocking).


The VID that HWinfo shows actually depends on the load line, so can be slightly different than what is specified in the BIOS. When Intel speaks of VID, they mean what HWinfo is showing I believe, not what is specified in the BIOS.


----------



## ryouiki




----------



## $ilent

Yes but when I say VID I mean the set defined voltage that doesnt change, i.e the one that people talk about when they have a number of chips and the one with the lowest VID overclocks best in their experience.

So im assuming this is the one from the bios.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Yes but when I say VID I mean the set defined voltage that doesnt change, i.e the one that people talk about when they have a number of chips and the one with the lowest VID overclocks best in their experience.
> 
> So im assuming this is the one from the bios.


I think it is a common misuse, but yes, though I don't think it makes a lot of difference in the end.

EDIT: Memory refresh cycle

To make matters more confusing, On the Haswell, Intel uses the VID in reference the input voltage, VCCIN, not the core voltage. So it is even more obscure now. For haswell it's range is 1.65 - 1.86 with a typical values of 1.75. It is basically what the processor tells the motherboard what to supply based on load and temperature. Prior to Haswell and the FIVR, this was basically related to core voltage, with Haswell it is related to input voltage. For what itrs worth...









-


----------



## Typhoeus

My initial results - I set vcore straight to 1.25 and then upped multi to x45. Nothing fancy, this is just a starting point. Going to kick it up 200MHz and see if she fails prime anywhere even remotely quick. Temps quite acceptable @ 58C average over 15 minutes with a peak of 70C. Cooler is a Corsair H100i w/ stock fans at max RPMs.


----------



## stubass

Before i start going thru guides to really tweak.

What are some quick values I should use just to instal windows?


----------



## Brian Wallace

Well, I got a quicking install and started tinkering. Not looking to bad, not great, but not as bad as I was expecting with the batch I got. I'm going to try for 4.8 then call it a night. A quicky shot starting prime. I need to play with the vcore at 4.6 as I think I can drop it some. 4.8 booted win 7 but crashed on P95 fairly quickly, like 5 minutes.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Yes but when I say VID I mean the set defined voltage that doesnt change, i.e the one that people talk about when they have a number of chips and the one with the lowest VID overclocks best in their experience.
> 
> So im assuming this is the one from the bios.


lowest default / stock vid.....


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Before i start going thru guides to really tweak.
> 
> What are some quick values I should use just to instal windows?


Just stock will let you install windows stu, no need to adjust anything other than setting sata to AHCI.


----------



## Eddie Felson

Turn ASUS z97 auto clocker lose and this is what it gave me.

4600GHz, multipler x45, at 1.35 v getting 89.0C

seems a little warm for me

I can't find a way to tell the fan expert that


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Before i start going thru guides to really tweak.
> 
> What are some quick values I should use just to instal windows?
> 
> 
> 
> Just stock will let you install windows stu, no need to adjust anything other than setting sata to AHCI.
Click to expand...

Alrighty $ilent... will read up while i set up both OS's


----------



## TDurden80

This arrived today


----------



## Blackspots

Alright, my previous entry on the list needs to be deleted. I updated with what motherboard I have.


----------



## h2spartan

Can any of you guys post firestrike/skydiver physics scores with this chip at stock and overclocked please.


----------



## lilchronic

here are some overclock pics









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3399136




http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3399155


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Can any of you guys post firestrike/skydiver physics scores with this chip at stock and overclocked please.


check my singnature those are all done at 4.4Ghz 4770k though, 4790k 4.4Ghz on all cores will be similar/same as its the same architecture.


----------



## Pikaru

I've currently got my 4790K running through prime95 v28.5. Took a while to get somewhere with the overclock, but I'm crossing my fingers.

I'm still fairly new to overclocking. Last chip I had was a 2500K overclocked to 4.5ghz. This 4790K I've got is currently at 4.7ghz (hoping to be be stable after I go to sleep and run prime95 and praying it doesn't crash.) I've got a couple of questions though...

So I've got it set a 4.7ghz with what I assume is Vcore (MSI bios calls it CPU Voltage) at 1.32v. While I'm running prime95, CPU Z says my core voltage is 1.344v, HWMonitor says my VID is 1.321v, and HWInfo says it's a 1.32v. Is CPU Z at 1.344v the true voltage I'm at? And if so, why did it change from the what I set it to and how do I stop it from doing that? Thanks!

EDIT: I now see where Vcore is in HWMonitor, under the Motherboard area which is the same as CPU ID. I still don't know why it went higher than what I set though. I do know a lot of stuff in my BIOS is set to auto.


----------



## Peepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I've currently got my 4790K running through prime95 v28.5. Took a while to get somewhere with the overclock, but I'm crossing my fingers.
> 
> I'm still fairly new to overclocking. Last chip I had was a 2500K overclocked to 4.5ghz. This 4790K I've got is currently at 4.7ghz (hoping to be be stable after I go to sleep and run prime95 and praying it doesn't crash.) I've got a couple of questions though...
> 
> So I've got it set a 4.7ghz with what I assume is Vcore (MSI bios calls it CPU Voltage) at 1.32v. While I'm running prime95, CPU Z says my core voltage is 1.344v, HWMonitor says my VID is 1.321v, and HWInfo says it's a 1.32v. Is CPU Z at 1.344v the true voltage I'm at? And if so, why did it change from the what I set it to and how do I stop it from doing that? Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: I now see where Vcore is in HWMonitor, under the Motherboard area which is the same as CPU ID. I still don't know why it went higher than what I set though. I do know a lot of stuff in my BIOS is set to auto.


Sounds like line load calibration is on. When i set my vcore to 1.32 it went to 1.344 under full load.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I've currently got my 4790K running through prime95 v28.5. Took a while to get somewhere with the overclock, but I'm crossing my fingers.
> 
> I'm still fairly new to overclocking. Last chip I had was a 2500K overclocked to 4.5ghz. This 4790K I've got is currently at 4.7ghz (hoping to be be stable after I go to sleep and run prime95 and praying it doesn't crash.) I've got a couple of questions though...
> 
> So I've got it set a 4.7ghz with what I assume is Vcore (MSI bios calls it CPU Voltage) at 1.32v. While I'm running prime95, CPU Z says my core voltage is 1.344v, HWMonitor says my VID is 1.321v, and HWInfo says it's a 1.32v. Is CPU Z at 1.344v the true voltage I'm at? And if so, why did it change from the what I set it to and how do I stop it from doing that? Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: I now see where Vcore is in HWMonitor, under the Motherboard area which is the same as CPU ID. I still don't know why it went higher than what I set though. I do know a lot of stuff in my BIOS is set to auto.


It's just like Haswell - the actual voltage is pretty much always 0.02V above what you set. It's just the way the onboard voltage regulator works.


----------



## Mikecdm

Did this yesterday while testing out new chip. It also boots in 5ghz 4c/8t with all auto. Voltage is a bit higher than it needs though. Somewhere around 1.3v is looking pretty good for 5ghz.



http://valid.canardpc.com/9cyxsj


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> here are some overclock pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3399136
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3399155


That's pretty impressive for a quad I must say...nearly 14k physics.

I mostly got this chip for an itx gaming build. I've read it's the best for gaming. But I do plan to get the most out of it for 24/7 usage. I would be happy with about 4.7ghz. But I will attempt to reach that magical 5ghz mark!


----------



## lilchronic

mine wont even boot @ 4.9ghz









i need 1.475v to get 4.8Ghz stable


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> mine wont even boot @ 4.9ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need 1.475v to get 4.8Ghz stable


What batch number do you have?

Maybe try your luck in the lottery again? But maybe wait a bit so a lot of these 2013 batch go away and have a better shot at a newer one.


----------



## h2spartan

LOL! I like the updated status of some of the users..."hoping for".









Well I'm hoping for 5.0ghz @ 1.2v!


----------



## Mikecdm

Frys has a lot of L418 batches. The two that I've tried are both the same batch and both boot 5ghz fine. I have a 2013 batch which I haven't tried yet. I might just return it without opening it. Any L4xx 4770k batch I've tried has been terrible though.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> What batch number do you have?
> 
> Maybe try your luck in the lottery again? But maybe wait a bit so a lot of these 2013 batch go away and have a better shot at a newer one.


Batch # L418C169


----------



## h2spartan

Based on a lot of the posted results, I have to think batch L4 is outperforming L3 for the most part. I may just open my L4 and return the unopened L3. Hmmm. I guess I might rethink this if my L4 performs poorly.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Batch # L418C169


I have two of those, Both 5ghz easy


----------



## Sin0822

I got 3 now, thanks microcenter.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Batch # L418C169


hmmm, well I guess 4.8ghz is still above average for this chip.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I have two of those, Both 5ghz easy


ill trade you lolz


----------



## RJacobs28

Is Prime95 still the go to stability test? If so, Blend, Small FFT's - which setting?


----------



## gjc10212

Would using the igpu (integrated graphics processing unit) reduce the ability of my chip to overclock?


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> I got 3 now, thanks microcenter.


All 3...L3...hmmm


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> OK, maybe 200. No reason to be sarcastic, it was just a quick estimate, it wasn't the point of that discussion. No reason to feel bad about your 4770.


I don't feel bad









I've been running [email protected] for a year, what's to hate?

I'm just waiting for the evidence that these chips average even 100mhz faster. 200-300 would be amazing. If we get a chart up like Darkwizzie's or add to his chart, once we have like 20-50 chips charted and can compare volt for volt that'd be really sweet


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Is Prime95 still the go to stability test? If so, Blend, Small FFT's - which setting?


custom, fft 1344-1344 is very good on version 27.9, not 28.5. Don't run prime blend or small FFT, IMO.

Also, x264 test in the Haswell overclocking guide with statistics thread should be a minimum for what you can pass.

If you want the hardest test, it's prime 28.5 blend all fft's for 24+ hrs. If you want the hottest test, it's probably avx2 linpack - but neither of those will probably be of much use to you, compared to more realistic loads


----------



## SweWiking

Anyone know whats the warmest you should run the cpu at for 24/7 use ? I tried some games at 4.9ghz @ 1.360v and the hottest core hit 84c (80c for the "coolest") The tj max is around 100-105c on Haswell I think so it shouldnt matter if it would max out on 84c ?

The game i played was "crysis 3", when i tried "watch dogs" the cpu didnt get warmer then 73c


----------



## tw33k

Got the new H100i installed and temps under load dropped by 15c. Now I can do some OCing before de-lidding. With BIOS defaults VID under load is 1.070v running Aida64. It's a little higher running XTU. If it scales well, I might get a decent OC out of it.

UPDATE: I just realised that Aida64 FPU test only takes the CPU to 4000MHz hence the lower VID.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> Anyone know whats the warmest you should run the cpu at for 24/7 use ? I tried some games at 4.9ghz @ 1.360v and the hottest core hit 84c (80c for the "coolest") The tj max is around 100-105c on Haswell I think so it shouldnt matter if it would max out on 84c ?
> 
> The game i played was "crysis 3", when i tried "watch dogs" the cpu didnt get warmer then 73c


That's hot for temps while gaming. what kind of temps does it see under a 100% CPU load?

grab the x264 test from here - www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/ - if you want a realistic test to show what will happen when you video encode with your cpu


----------



## Pahani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Sounds good, cant wait to see what it does!
> 
> can do cinebench at 5ghz, requires 1.47v though and temps 87C, 1.45 bsod, 1.46v app error...to boot and sp1m only 1.4v at 5. also need to set my mem settings.
> 
> 4.7 w/ 1.29v is prime stable 2hrs so far and likely max for 24/7, unless I delid.


4.7 24/7 is more than good enough for me......never overclocked before, so I don't plan on pushing it too hard. L418C164 looks good though, based on your results









Plus, my MB is likely a month away LOL.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> All 3...L3...hmmm


yea they had no L4 at either location. it seems the further east you go the less L4 they have haha, but also there was like 0 rush to get CPUs here.


----------



## Jeronbernal

5.0ghz 1.35v aida64 stable so far... Still need to dink around with other options than voltage and clock to see if I can raise or lower it

Xmp on 2133mhz 32gb full dimms
Windows 8.1
[email protected](1.352v)
Asus deluxe z97
4790k i7 delidded
Batch LC418C169
Malaysia
On water
http://valid.x86.fr/0q9ftv
http://valid.x86.fr/0q9ftv

gotta update the spreadsheet still, trying to figure out how to do that to type my info about batch etc

any pointers on raising the clock without raising the voltage?

***EDIT ***
Failed after about 45min, raised voltage to 1.375

Still looking for pointers to help increase stability or clock or keep clock and lower voltage

I'm hitting around 75/80c 85c on core #3


----------



## lilchronic

why is my L418c169 so bad? WHY!


----------



## Jeronbernal

Didn't know mine was bad o. 0 from what I've seen most ppl are only getting 4.8/4.9 and l4s are getting, 5s?

Whats the average so far?


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> 5.0ghz 1.35v aida64 stable so far... Still need to dink around with other options than voltage and clock to see if I can raise or lower it
> 
> Xmp on 2133mhz 32gb full dimms
> Windows 8.1
> [email protected](1.352v)
> Asus deluxe z97
> 4790k i7 delidded
> Batch LC418C169
> Malaysia
> On water
> http://valid.x86.fr/0q9ftv
> http://valid.x86.fr/0q9ftv
> 
> gotta update the spreadsheet still, trying to figure out how to do that to type my info about batch etc
> 
> any pointers on raising the clock without raising the voltage?
> 
> ***EDIT ***
> Failed after about 45min, raised voltage to 1.375
> 
> Still looking for pointers to help increase stability or clock or keep clock and lower voltage
> 
> I'm hitting around 75/80c 85c on core #3


Nice results.









Btw,
maybe you should update your BIOS.....CPU-Z validation show you running 0801 BIOS.
On Asus web page is already 1104 BIOS with many improvements........

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z97DELUXENFC_WLC/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Didn't know mine was bad o. 0 from what I've seen most ppl are only getting 4.8/4.9 and l4s are getting, 5s?
> 
> Whats the average so far?


you're chip looks good i have the same batch # as you and i need 1.475v to get 4.8Ghz stable


----------



## Jeronbernal

X_X i'm sorry man :/ didn't know that
are you using a z87 mobo or z97?

i noticed with my older 4770k that on my z87 M6 Formula mobo i could only get 4.4ghz @ 1.3v but with my z97 deluxe i could get 4.6ghz @ 1.25v
not sure why ... maybe the bios firmware? >>;;


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> X_X i'm sorry man :/ didn't know that
> are you using a z87 mobo or z97?
> 
> i noticed with my older 4770k that on my z87 M6 Formula mobo i could only get 4.4ghz @ 1.3v but with my z97 deluxe i could get 4.6ghz @ 1.25v
> not sure why ... maybe the bios firmware? >>;;


z87m oc formula.....


----------



## Jeronbernal

maybe that's your issue? like i said in my previous post, my OC's were muuuch better with a z97 board

take what im saying with a grain of salt... but i also think i heard TTL say something about the z97 vs z87 board's OC capabilities


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> z87m oc formula


New BIOS 1.61:
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z87M%20OC%20Formula/?cat=Beta


----------



## AndreaMG

Hello guys,

I'm about to build a PC around a Silverstone RVZ01, since the heatsink will be very limited even though the case will be very well ventilated by three noctuas I was panning to buy a 4790k and running it at stock speed (I need it badly for dolphin emulator, painting programs, SVP frame interpolator, etc).

I've read here that some batches seem to perform better than others even though an "L4", might be worse than an "L3"..., it seems a lottery







the big question for me is:

at stock speed these chips are all equivalent in terms of both performance and power consumption?

Thanks


----------



## Pahani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> Because its fun. Because my 4770k sucked. Because my 4790k finally beats my last 2600k benchmark. *Because when I skip lunch to pay for this I also lose weight.*


+1 Rep for the chuckle


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> maybe that's your issue? like i said in my previous post, my OC's were muuuch better with a z97 board
> 
> take what im saying with a grain of salt... but i also think i heard TTL say something about the z97 vs z87 board's OC capabilities


well i just bought a z97 board so we'll see monday if it's any different....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> New BIOS 1.61:
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z87M%20OC%20Formula/?cat=Beta


im on that bios


----------



## james111333

Can someone clarify what state the CPU is in when testing the stock VID? I am trying to compare it to my 4770k where I set it at 4.4GHz with all voltages set on auto to simulate 4790k behaviour / overclockability.

Right now, it idles at 4.4 @ ~1.24v and as soon as I launch Aida 64 stress test, it jumps up to 1.36v

There seems to be some correlation between lower stock voltages and overclock potential, which of my voltages do I take as a base to compare to the charts?

I am looking to trade in my 4770k for a 4790k for a new overclocking toy and if the recorded VIDs are whilst at stock speeds and under load, it looks like it will be a worthwhile swap, my 4770k is stable at 4.6 @ 1.4v which was ok-ish but pretty bad compared to DC now.


----------



## fateswarm

The practical VRIN default voltage is probably set in stone to 1.8v.That's according to specs. The practical VCore voltage we know of and use is probably set at foundry after a quick resistance test.

I suspect motherboard makers play god after that point and do their tweaks on any of the two values (e.g. "ignore VIN default, use a delta from VCore). That might bring bugs. Or it may be wrong.

e.g. Intel saying in one document "0.4-0.6v delta is optimal" might not be true in all cases.


----------



## stubass

Got my OS's installed and have booted fine at stock so i can tweak them....

Now i am looping @ debug code 4F... What could be wrong?

[edit] fixed


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james111333*
> 
> Can someone clarify what state the CPU is in when testing the stock VID? I am trying to compare it to my 4770k where I set it at 4.4GHz with all voltages set on auto to simulate 4790k behaviour / overclockability.
> 
> Right now, it idles at 4.4 @ ~1.24v and as soon as I launch Aida 64 stress test, it jumps up to 1.36v
> 
> There seems to be some correlation between lower stock voltages and overclock potential, which of my voltages do I take as a base to compare to the charts?
> 
> I am looking to trade in my 4770k for a 4790k for a new overclocking toy and if the recorded VIDs are whilst at stock speeds and under load, it looks like it will be a worthwhile swap, my 4770k is stable at 4.6 @ 1.4v which was ok-ish but pretty bad compared to DC now.


Yea,I am also interested in stock CPU VID voltage....
My 4770K VID voltage on Z87X-OC board has been 1.078V and with Z97X-SOC Force is 1.137V.
Why is difference Z87=>Z97= +0.06V..?

Another 2 hours time my 4790K will be delivered and I'll set multi to x39 and compare with 4770K previous stock voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> e.g. Intel saying in one document "0.4-0.6v delta is optimal" might not be true in all cases.


Can you link me to this Intel document?
As far I know this came from Asus,Gigabyte OC guide.

Edit:
Even now Sin0822 suggest to keep delta >0.7v. +


----------



## Cazomino05

What exactly do I need as proof as ownership? box with my username? I seem to have a pretty good stock core voltage on an L3 D106 should probably post it even though it isn't overclocked to show L3's aren't entirely useless - could still be a rare one though


----------



## angelotti

...


----------



## BoredErica

Personally don't get why people talk about stock VID when you can easily overclock to get a close-up look at how it overclocks.

For example with Haswell you can just dump x46 core, 1.35v, x40 ring bus, x1.2 vring, 1.9v vrin. If it won't work, your CPU is bad.

Etc etc.

This thread is exploding way faster than my Haswell thread, lol.







Lots of DC love all around.


----------



## SheldonC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> My chip from Newegg just arrived. Surprised to see it is an L4!


Did it ship from New Jersey, California, or Tennessee?


----------



## angelotti

...


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Did this yesterday while testing out new chip. It also boots in 5ghz 4c/8t with all auto. Voltage is a bit higher than it needs though. Somewhere around 1.3v is looking pretty good for 5ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9cyxsj


What the....am I the only person who noticed this? Thats a cpu running 6Ghz at 1.40v, man that thing must be able to do like 5.5Ghz at reasonable voltage...unbelievable. THat is a platinum chip right there congrats!


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What the....am I the only person who noticed this? Thats a cpu running 6Ghz at 1.40v, man that thing must be able to do like 5.5Ghz at reasonable voltage...unbelievable. THat is a platinum chip right there congrats!


thats on cold


----------



## AndreaMG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreaMG*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm about to build a PC around a Silverstone RVZ01, since the heatsink will be very limited even though the case will be very well ventilated by three noctuas I was panning to buy a 4790k and running it at stock speed (I need it badly for dolphin emulator, painting programs, SVP frame interpolator, etc).
> 
> I've read here that some batches seem to perform better than others even though an "L4", might be worse than an "L3"..., it seems a lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the big question for me is:
> 
> at stock speed these chips are all equivalent in terms of both performance and power consumption?
> 
> Thanks


Anyone?


----------



## Tmfs

Yes you are correct, at stock there is no performance difference in the L3 and L4 chips. The L4s may consume a little less power due to the on average lower stock vid but it will be very marginal.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> thats on cold


Even still look at the core clock


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Even still look at the core clock


not sure if he sed on air or cold [email protected]


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> not sure if he sed on air or cold [email protected]


I wouldnt say it mattered, it still booting 6ghz at 1.4v. Even if you had a super rubbish cpu it wouldnt be able to boot a that speed wether its cold or not.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I wouldnt say it mattered, it still booting 6ghz at 1.4v. Even if you had a super rubbish cpu it wouldnt be able to boot a that speed wether its cold or not.


yep it looks very good,but we still need see the temps.
on hwbot there were people saying that some 4770k were terrible on air but very good on cold.


----------



## stasio

Finally at home.......



Not bad atm....CPU VID 1.181V......at stock


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Finally at home.......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad atm....CPU VID 1.181V......at stock


got my fingers crossed for you that you got a super chip, Stasio.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Finally at home.......
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad atm....CPU VID 1.181V......at stock


yep, looking the batch L419B540,never saw L419. made May 4, 2014---May 11, 2014
Let us know


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> yep, looking the batch L419B540,never saw L419. made May 4, 2014---May 11, 2014
> Let us know


Yea,I already posted 2 days ago then I choose this batch.......
Thanks mandrix.......

4790K with latest LinX topped on 78C (ambient 33C)..... at stock voltage (default).

CPU Vcore is 1.200V and CPU VID is 1.183V.



Let's start to set manually........


----------



## looz

Since I'll soon join this club, I have a quick question.

It seems that the minimum output amperage for my PSU's 12V rails is 0.5A (source), the only issue that poses is the fact that it won't support C6/C7 power saving states, correct?


----------



## barti2

l331c518 whether each of the series will be so prone to oc

4.5 at 1.09v


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> yep it looks very good,but we still need see the temps.
> on hwbot there were people saying that some 4770k were terrible on air but very good on cold.


This chip is the other way around. The 6ghz was on cold, 5ghz was on air. Now thats probably not 24hrs p95 stable at 1.3v, but boots in fine and i spent hours testing out 32m. CPU is for benching, so only need stability where needed.

Unfortunately, there is close to no stability at 6ghz and over. I managed 6ghz 32m, but nothing passed that. Looking good for air/water as daily, but terrible for benching.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barti2*
> 
> l331c518 whether each of the series will be so prone to oc
> 
> 4.5 at 1.09v


what do you mean ? [email protected] that's very very good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> This chip is the other way around. The 6ghz was on cold, 5ghz was on air. Now thats probably not 24hrs p95 stable at 1.3v, but boots in fine and i spent hours testing out 32m. CPU is for benching, so only need stability where needed.
> 
> Unfortunately, there is close to no stability at 6ghz and over. I managed 6ghz 32m, but nothing passed that. Looking good for air/water as daily, but terrible for benching.


what temps for 6 ghz ? ln2?


----------



## Mikecdm

Was about -80 when I did that. Did 6.4ghz valid too, but 1.65v. Doesn't look as good as 6ghz 1.4v


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheldonC*
> 
> Did it ship from New Jersey, California, or Tennessee?


It shipped from City of Industry, CA.

Small update for my chip from Newegg. I played around a bit with it last night after I finally got everything put back together.

I was able to boot 4.8 with 1.25v but it was not stable at all in prime of course. I dropped it down to 4.6 to test and ran x264 for 1 loop. On air, my temps hit the high 80's so I will definitely need to delid or switch to watercooling to really take this chip any farther. At stock I was even hitting mid 70's while testing out some Insurgency.

I'll play around with it some more this weekend as I want to see what it's upper limit is, but I am actually fine with running it at stock. It is still a bit of an upgrade from the 4.2 I was running my previous 3570k at.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Was about -80 when I did that. Did 6.4ghz valid too, but 1.65v. Doesn't look as good as 6ghz 1.4v


i want to make a phase change around -30/-50 so i think it will do no more than 5.5ghz


----------



## istudy92

Hey guys so, what is "s-spec" and im assuming I have the "good batch"?

Sorry but im new to intel comming from AMD and stuff.=p

Could someone on front page post update details on what batch means and such?


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Well I'm hoping for 5.0ghz @ 1.2v!


Hope, like a certain body part, springs eternal.


----------



## Shaitan

So, I'm starting to rethink my motherboard choice. I went with the MSI Z97 Gaming 7 as MSI is for the most part all I've owned for the past 8 years or so. I'm very tempted to switch to a Maximus VII Hero.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys so, what is "s-spec" and im assuming I have the "good batch"?
> 
> Sorry but im new to intel comming from AMD and stuff.=p
> 
> Could someone on front page post update details on what batch means and such?


S-spec is Intels internal code id for for this version of the 4970K cpu. All the different Intel cpu as well as all the different revisions have an S- spec...

For example:

SLACR = Q6600 G0 revision
SLBEJ = i7-920 D0 revision
SR008 = i7-2600K

You will have to test your individual sample to see how it performs. There have been both average and better than average with the L4xx batch(s).


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> *GeneO* said "_Intel uses the VID in reference the input voltage, VCCIN, not the core voltage_", but i do't think it's fully the case. While VCCIN is a factor, it's definitely not *THE* factor in determining the VID. If it would be like that, an manual increase of VCCIN to 2.2V would increase VID as well, which won't happen. Also, i think he meant the other way around (as in: VCCIN in reference to VID) as the IVR is the one that deals with the frequency/load in the first place, and only then the VCCIN is adjusted as needed. He is right about load and temperature beeing a determining factor, but for the VID (and therefore vcore) as well, not only VCCIN.


All I was saying is that the processor uses the VID to signal to the MB what VCCIN to use depending on load and frequency. With Haswelll it no longer is a "core" voltage but a "input" voltage. And even though HWinfo and other apps report a "core" voltage as a VID, that is not how Intel uses the term with Haswell. I think you read too much into what I said.


----------



## AndreaMG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> Yes you are correct, at stock there is no performance difference in the L3 and L4 chips. The L4s may consume a little less power due to the on average lower stock vid but it will be very marginal.


Thank you


----------



## Peepr

So my 4690k is stable at 4.6ghz at 1.272volts folding overnight is my benchmark as this mirrors real use. I tried 4.7ghz and had to go up to 1.33v to get XTU "stable" but that was only a quick run as I ran out of time last night. I just ordered some CLU and will de-lid next week. Temps get too high for me to feel comfortable increasing voltage to 1.35 or higher.


----------



## jpchap

Ok I am thinking about a delid. I have a stable 4.9 temps are high 5.0 will not bench from to high of temps. I am ordering a xspc water cooling kit and might delid at the time of install. I have not found a video on how to delid worth a crap. there head is in the way or the cpu is not even in the veiw of the camera etc. Can someone help with info on the process and thermal paste to use. Thank you for the help.


----------



## Peepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpchap*
> 
> Ok I am thinking about a delid. I have a stable 4.9 temps are high 5.0 will not bench from to high of temps. I am ordering a xspc water cooling kit and might delid at the time of install. I have not found a video on how to delid worth a crap. there head is in the way or the cpu is not even in the veiw of the camera etc. Can someone help with info on the process and thermal paste to use. Thank you for the help.










I will race you jpchap. I watched this video last night. 



 I think the only thing he could have done better is added some electric grease or vaseline over the capacitors and voltage regs next to the die to ensure no CLU could short them out.


----------



## CapZ

Finally home and got my 4790k installed.



I just fired up Prime95 and the core voltage went straight to 1,27v. Isn't that a bit much for stock values? Temperaturewise I'm looking at about 74°C with my H105 and H440.

Edit: Now it's 1,29v. Time to fire up the BIOS and see what's what.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpchap*
> 
> Ok I am thinking about a delid. I have a stable 4.9 temps are high 5.0 will not bench from to high of temps. I am ordering a xspc water cooling kit and might delid at the time of install. I have not found a video on how to delid worth a crap. there head is in the way or the cpu is not even in the veiw of the camera etc. Can someone help with info on the process and thermal paste to use. Thank you for the help.


Cool labs liquid metal clp or clu are the best but they are conductive so protect the vrm area with tape or clear fingernail polish.

The absolute best Tim combo is gelid extreme on the ihs and clp/clu on the die. Although I done some comparisons and gelid on die and ihs is only 2c warmer than clp/ gelid.

Clp vs gelid on die. Also the op in below link has the info you are after.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide/24090_10#post_21822222


----------



## Shaitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapZ*
> 
> Finally home and got my 4790k installed.
> 
> 
> 
> I just fired up Prime95 and the core voltage went straight to 1,27v. Isn't that a bit much for stock values? Temperaturewise I'm looking at about 74°C with my H105 and H440.
> 
> Edit: Now it's 1,29v. Time to fire up the BIOS and see what's what.


What board do you have out of curiosity? You might also check on a bios update as well. My MSI Gaming 7 was running the processor stock in prime at 1.22v. I found that there was a bios update for it and after the update, it dropped the voltage in prime at stock to 1.14v. Just something you might check into.

On a side note, I have ordered a Gigabyte Gaming 7 and will be returning the MSI Gaming 7.


----------



## Cozmo85

Gelid extreme is great and completely non conductive.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapZ*
> 
> Finally home and got my 4790k installed.
> 
> 
> 
> I just fired up Prime95 and the core voltage went straight to 1,27v. Isn't that a bit much for stock values? Temperaturewise I'm looking at about 74°C with my H105 and H440.
> 
> Edit: Now it's 1,29v. Time to fire up the BIOS and see what's what.


Maybe check to see in the bios that the cpu core voltage is not set on adaptive, if it is it will add lots more voltage when testing. Switch it to maybe manual or static, im not too familar with Asus boards.


----------



## Peepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Gelid extreme is great and completely non conductive.


Just cancelled my order of CLU and ordered some Gelid extreme. I dont want to worry about getting CLU on anything and blowing it up over 2c.


----------



## jpchap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Gelid extreme is great and completely non conductive.


So I could use this and not worry about using to much and frying cpu

http://www.amazon.com/Gelid-Solutions-GC-Extreme-Compound-TC-GC-03-A/dp/B002P5W4RU


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> ...
> The absolute best Tim combo is gelid extreme on the ihs and clp/clu on the die. Although I done some comparisons and gelid on die and ihs is only 2c warmer than clp/ gelid
> ...


On 'Sandy Bridge' or a delidded Ivy/Haswell, it's rare to see more than 5°C difference between clu and a quality tim. The reason people have achieved more then that is because of improper application of the paste, whereas with the liquid metal, it's quite impossible to mess it up.


----------



## CapZ

It's a Maximus VII Hero. Voltage was set on auto, there's of course also manual and adaptive. I will get the latest BIOS. I just tried fixating the vcore at 1.05 and it didn't work well (Win8 wouldn't but properly for some reasons).


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpchap*
> 
> So I could use this and not worry about using to much and frying cpu
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gelid-Solutions-GC-Extreme-Compound-TC-GC-03-A/dp/B002P5W4RU


Yes. It will not short things out.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpchap*
> 
> So I could use this and not worry about using to much and frying cpu
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gelid-Solutions-GC-Extreme-Compound-TC-GC-03-A/dp/B002P5W4RU


That will get the job done nicely.


----------



## stasio

4.7 GHz @ 1.230V SPI32



going for more.....


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> 4.7 GHz @ 1.230V SPI32
> 
> 
> 
> going for more.....


+rep up

good,can't wait to see results


----------



## jpchap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> That will get the job done nicely.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Yes. It will not short things out.


I see a delid in my future


----------



## CapZ

Shame, cannot update to the latest BIOS version right now, because I can't find my memory stick. However, I played around with the offset mode and now it is doing Prime95 at 1.044v and about 61°C.


----------



## DANZAS4321

So now the chips have been out for a few days whats the general consensus and opinions on them? Thye better overclockers than Haswell was? Also how do people with the 4690K find it? is the overclocking potential good??


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> So now the chips have been out for a few days whats the general consensus and opinions on them? Thye better overclockers than Haswell was? Also how do people with the 4690K find it? is the overclocking potential good??


here most users have 4790k,4690k it's not released yet or stuff like that.4790k batch L4 have bigger % to hit 4.8 ghz than L3, and L3 have low % to hit 4.8 ghz ,that low % can go higher than 4.8 ghz.


----------



## Peepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> So now the chips have been out for a few days whats the general consensus and opinions on them? Thye better overclockers than Haswell was? Also how do people with the 4690K find it? is the overclocking potential good??


My 4690k seems to have hit a wall going from 4.6 to 4.7. Needs a lot more voltage to hit 4.7 and higher. 4.6ghz needs 1.272 whereas 4.7 needs atleast 1.33


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> yep, looking the batch L419B540,never saw L419. made May 4, 2014---May 11, 2014
> Let us know


How do you determine the date of manufacture?


----------



## Cozmo85

Bank of america once again has 10% cash back at TD on up to $250.

So you can get $25 back on your cpu.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> How do you determine the date of manufacture?


read back posts.
L=Malaysia
4= year 2014
19=19'th week of 2014 made May 4, 2014---May 11, 2014


----------



## stanneveld

Got mine in. (yesterday) making a wc mod in a Lian Li pc-d600.
Installed in with the standard cooler so i can install win 8.1 in my cute new m.2 ssd.
Temps where all over the place.
It started op in windows 8.1 at 40c and 4.4ghz on all cores, 1.2v
Temps spike to over 80c.
Removed the stock "flimsy pentium cooler out of 1990"
Then i saw this.


It a L418C133 batch.

Gonna clean this baby up and see what happens with a Noctua NH-D14.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanneveld*
> 
> Got mine in. (yesterday) making a wc mod in a Lian Li pc-d600.
> Installed in with the standard cooler so i can install win 8.1 in my cute new m.2 ssd.
> Temps where all over the place.
> It started op in windows 8.1 at 40c and 4.4ghz on all cores, 1.2v
> Temps spike to over 80c.
> Removed the stock "flimsy pentium cooler out of 1990"
> Then i saw this.
> 
> It a L418C133 batch.


There is a reason NOBODY uses that included Intel stock cooler, its complete garbage


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanneveld*
> 
> Got mine in. (yesterday) making a wc mod in a Lian Li pc-d600.
> Installed in with the standard cooler so i can install win 8.1 in my cute new m.2 ssd.
> Temps where all over the place.
> It started op in windows 8.1 at 40c and 4.4ghz on all cores, 1.2v
> Temps spike to over 80c.
> Removed the stock "flimsy pentium cooler out of 1990"
> Then i saw this.
> 
> 
> It a L418C133 batch.


My guess is the heatsink clips were not pressed down properly. Ive never seen a oem intel heatsink not make decent contact. Thats exactly what they look like when the clips arn't pressed in all the way.


----------



## The Source

It wasn't installed properly.

And lol at Super Pi temps.


----------



## stanneveld

It was installed correctly.
This is my kitchen pc, so trust me i know how to install coolers


----------



## CapZ

Alright, it has begun.

Started OC at a gentle 4,3GHz and 1.150vCore. Temperatures are in the green. Trying 4.5 now.


----------



## Cozmo85

Then either its simply faulty or your motherboard is warped. Cant say ive ever seen a bad intel factory heatsink assembly in the thousands ive worked with.


----------



## GeneO

You really have to look at the back of the board to see that it is clipped in and seated properly. Even though it feels like it clips when you push the pins, they may not have engaged properly.


----------



## CapZ

[email protected] = Crash on boot up. Hmm...


----------



## Weber

Had to use the G3220 to compete in the primes per second. I would have to get above 5.1Ghz to beat the dual core.


----------



## calderes

I have been running my i7-930(4.17ghz) @ vcore1.38 (BIOS vcore is 1.41) for over two years and at BIOS 1.38 for 2.5 years before that. ZERO stability issues and I run 24 hour prime95 and 6 hour intelburntest. NoctureDH14 keeps it sufficiently cool (obviously it gets up to low 90's during burntest but it doesn't get to 80 during BF4/Crisis3)

*edit

Just throwing that out there in case people are worried about electron migration. I figure 3-4th gen would stand up even better than my 1st gen. Though that might be in need of proof.


----------



## tw33k

Got 4.6GHz stable at a decent voltage


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calderes*
> 
> I have been running my i7-930(4.17ghz) @ vcore1.38 (BIOS vcore is 1.41) for over two years and at BIOS 1.38 for 2.5 years before that. ZERO stability issues and I run 24 hour prime95 and 6 hour intelburntest. NoctureDH14 keeps it sufficiently cool (obviously it gets up to low 90's during burntest but it doesn't get to 80 during BF4/Crisis3)


You can't necessarily compare voltages (current densities) of processors made at different lithography sizes. The 930 is 45 nm while Haswell is 22nm, The conductive traces on the latter 22nm are probably twice as small and would degrade faster than the 45nm chips for the same current.


----------



## ryouiki

Well I had some more time to play...

Not sure what to think about this chip. Motherboard manufacturers are seem to be taking some liberties on default settings... case in point:

According to Intel, Turbo multipliers should be (1core/2cores/3cores/4cores): 44/43/43/42. However on my board "optimized defaults/auto turbo ratio" any load is stuck at 40 multiplier.

If manually force Intel's specifications and leave voltage adaptive, 1.131 vcore under load. If I force 44 mulitplier across all cores, 1.194 under load. Force 45 multiplier shoots straight to 1.300 under load.

I've disabled adaptive at this point... but it will take time to test. Right now I'm pushing 45 multipler across all cores with < 1.190, but breaking 80C (puny Noctua U12S cooler).


----------



## KnownDragon

Okay guys I just got this in ordered yesterday from Fry's Overnight was 17.00. Going to run to the store for distilled water. Hate I forgot it. Chip from Malay!!!!


----------



## stanneveld

Noctua NH-D14 installed +-25c idle @4.4ghz.
My neighbor now is the prowd owner of a 4970k cooler







(dont ask)


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanneveld*
> 
> Noctua NH-D14 installed +-25c idle @4.4ghz.
> My neighbor now is the prowd owner of a *4970k* cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dont ask)


I'd like to be a proud owner of a 4970k!


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Okay guys I just got this in ordered yesterday from Fry's Overnight was 17.00. Going to run to the store for distilled water. Hate I forgot it. Chip from Malay!!!!


Almost as my L419B540

Suicide shot.......=> 5GHz @ 1.41V



At least I know is booting.......


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Almost as my L419B540
> 
> Suicide shot.......=> 5GHz @ 1.41V
> 
> 
> 
> At least I know is booting.......


suicide run?

its only 1.4v

if I could get 1.4v 5ghz id run it 24/7


----------



## tw33k

I tried both adaptive and offset voltage but both gave me over 1.3v for 4.6GHz.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I tried both adaptive and offset voltage but both gave me over 1.3v for 4.6GHz.


Switch to manual voltage tw33k, and have some coffee!!


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapZ*
> 
> Finally home and got my 4790k installed.
> 
> 
> 
> I just fired up Prime95 and the core voltage went straight to 1,27v. Isn't that a bit much for stock values? Temperaturewise I'm looking at about 74°C with my H105 and H440.
> 
> Edit: Now it's 1,29v. Time to fire up the BIOS and see what's what.


thats weird because mine went to the same volts.. on the same motherboard..

what was your batch number?


----------



## Peen

My 4790K was delivered, but I'm at work Looks like I need to find an excuse to go home early. Already taking a 4 day weekend though ha.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaitan*
> 
> So, I'm starting to rethink my motherboard choice. I went with the MSI Z97 Gaming 7 as MSI is for the most part all I've owned for the past 8 years or so. I'm very tempted to switch to a Maximus VII Hero.


The ASRock Z97 Extreme4 I got was $189.99 before rebate. I happened to notice the Max VII Hero in NCIX for like $250. I was tempted for a second to get an in-store exchange + $$ to get the Hero, but decided I didn't need to be spending more than I'd planned.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> You really have to look at the back of the board to see that it is clipped in and seated properly. Even though it feels like it clips when you push the pins, they may not have engaged properly.


OhgodyouhavenoideahowmuchIhatethat.

Source: LGA775 heatsink usage over the years.


----------



## BoredErica

Bro, I've went past 1.5v once.

1.41 is child's play.


----------



## opt33

My batch L418C164 so far,

5.0 w/1.4v boot and spi, 1.47v run cinebench.
4.9 w/1.4v bench, havent tried lower
4.8 w/ 1.34v prime 2 hours stable, but temps 90's small ffts, temps 70's large ffts.
4.7 w/1.29v prime blend stable 10 hrs, temps max 87C with a/c turned up so ambients 22c.
4.6 w/1.25v prime blend stable 13 hrs, temps max 82C, ambient 25C.

4.6 w 1.23v crashed prime blend in few hours, max temps 79C
4.6 w 1.23v crashed custom prime blend ffts 44 to 4096 (omitted 4-40's fts) in few hours, temps max 60s with small ffts omitted.
Im thinking small ffts add 20c to temps, but may not be any better for stability testing over a long run without small ffts.

done beating up my chip with prime, now just need oc ram and bench.

24/7 will be 4.7 w/1.29v as 10 hr run below, less likely 4.8 w/1.34v. Temps would never be above 55 gaming, only get ridiculous with small ffts prime.


----------



## Bluemustang

Finally got mine and it appears to be one of the great ones, woot!

I'm going to reinstall windows first so probably wont post results until tonight or tomorrow, but hopeful!


----------



## james111333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryouiki*


+1 rep for your avatar hahaha


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Finally got mine and it appears to be one of the great ones, woot!
> 
> I'm going to reinstall windows first so probably wont post results until tonight or tomorrow, but hopeful!


i have same batch #. im @ 4.7ghz with 1.35v

4.8ghz needs 1.475v
hope you're chip is one of the good ones


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> Had to use the G3220 to compete in the primes per second. I would have to get above 5.1Ghz to beat the dual core.


Ummmmm 5809 > 3064... clearly the I7 wins


----------



## Bluemustang

All set up and ready to install this baby, then i realize, i'm out of rubbing alcohol noeees!!! Now i gotta run to the store first :/


----------



## h2spartan

I just ordered another from fry's.









Hopefully a L419.









If it is, I will send back my L352 but obviously keep my L418. This should be fun once i get my build started!


----------



## blackhat840

Well I just got mine in the mail....Batch # L352C119...


----------



## sfdxsm

Trying out some basic settings right now. I simply upped the multiplier to 46 and BSOD immediately upon Windows loading every time. Brought it down to 45 and it boots fine. I left all voltage settings to Auto to let the MB decide. BLCK set to 100. Went to run Prime95 blend and it crashes immediately. No BSOD just shut down the entire system. I can run Prime Small FFTs for a few minutes before temps creep to about 80c and then the system shuts down. This is all with the Evo 212 cooler on too. Seems so far I cannot OC this chip at all. I'm wondering if I got a bad chip or on day 1 when the stock cooler was having issues if the chip didn't bite the bullet. Or I need more volt tinkering than auto...


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Finally got mine and it appears to be one of the great ones, woot!
> 
> I'm going to reinstall windows first so probably wont post results until tonight or tomorrow, but hopeful!


O.O back to the future ?? u have this 4790k in 2004??


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> O.O back to the future ?? u have this 4790k in 2004??


I suppose thats the manufacture date of my ancient camera lol, i didnt bother setting the date.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Switch to manual voltage tw33k, and have some coffee!!


Yeah...I did. Got 4.7GHz @ 1.4v running now. Any more voltage and I'll have to de-lid. Temps are all over the place with this chip. It's been as high as 92c and as low as 54c.


----------



## Blu3Falc0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I just ordered another from fry's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully a L419.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is, I will send back my L352 but obviously keep my L418. This should be fun once i get my build started!


how are you able to send back/rma the l352 one's? i mean, even if there isn't technically anything wrong with it..?


----------



## Cait Sith Cat

So far on my listed sig rig:

4.4 GHz @ 1.2v, RAM is only stable at 2000Hz at the moment. Great benches, but I hope to go farther. I have a Corsair H60, and I'm missing half the screws for the block mount... So that might be affecting things a LITTLE bit, although idle is at 35-40C and prime95 "only" gets to 80C.

Next steps: Get the right screws from Corsair, downclock RAM and uplock CPU to see how much farther I can go. In the meantime, I'm running the AC all day.


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> My batch L418C164 so far,
> 
> 5.0 w/1.4v boot and spi, 1.47v run cinebench.
> 4.9 w/1.4v bench, havent tried lower
> 4.8 w/ 1.34v prime 2 hours stable, but temps 90's small ffts, temps 70's large ffts.
> 4.7 w/1.29v prime blend stable 10 hrs, temps max 87C with a/c turned up so ambients 22c.
> 4.6 w/1.25v prime blend stable 13 hrs, temps max 82C, ambient 25C.
> 
> 4.6 w 1.23v crashed prime blend in few hours, max temps 79C
> 4.6 w 1.23v crashed custom prime blend ffts 44 to 4096 (omitted 4-40's fts) in few hours, temps max 60s with small ffts omitted.
> Im thinking small ffts add 20c to temps, but may not be any better for stability testing over a long run without small ffts.
> 
> done beating up my chip with prime, now just need oc ram and bench.
> 
> 24/7 will be 4.7 w/1.29v as 10 hr run below, less likely 4.8 w/1.34v. Temps would never be above 55 gaming, only get ridiculous with small ffts prime.


My L419B540 is very close to your.......

Just fast test with AIDA64.......4.8 @ 1.330V



Edit:
Well known overclocker said that L420 goes super high.......(?)


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blu3Falc0n*
> 
> how are you able to send back/rma the l352 one's? i mean, even if there isn't technically anything wrong with it..?


Because it is unopened. TD approved the RMA request pretty easily.









Edit: I know I could be sending back a gem but from what I've seen the older ones are performing worse.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhat840*
> 
> Well I just got mine in the mail....Batch # L352C119...


I got one of those also. I guess its not that great of a batch from some other owners reporting yesterday. Right now stable 4.7 at 1.290V.


----------



## Blu3Falc0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Because it is unopened. TD approved the RMA request pretty easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I know I could be sending back a gem but from what I've seen the older ones are performing worse.


ah ok. i thought you already opened it. i opened mine (l352 batch) and was wondering if i could get them to rma it as well.


----------



## Weber

@stubass
hwbot uses per core to normalize the result. Each core of the i7 is doing less, even though the clock is 5g vs 3g and HT is twice the threads.


----------



## CapZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> thats weird because mine went to the same volts.. on the same motherboard..
> 
> what was your batch number?


Mine's L331C517. I set the vCore offset to -0.050. Now it is WAY better. Jumps to a maximum of 1.15v while turbo is active.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> @stubass
> hwbot uses per core to normalize the result. Each core of the i7 is doing less, even though the clock is 5g vs 3g and HT is twice the threads.


Ahhh cool, didn't know that..


----------



## calderes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetinguy*
> 
> This is what I got with the NH-D15 and the Asus Z97-A auto-overclock.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/nSO5Uvc.png


Why aren't more people starting their oc TESTING at super low multipliers and then seeing how much BCLK they can get. I mean 4hz on the BCLK with a x45 mulitplier is almost 180hz. Once you max your BCLK, based on iGPU limitations THEN start cranking the multiplier. at such high multipliers even a few BCLK hz can mean big oc gains


----------



## sfdxsm

Giving it a rest for a while. My noobness for OCing is frustrating my results. Messed with vcore around 1.2-1.3 with multiplier again. Still no luck. Had some odd luck with memory swapping though. I ditched my Ripjaw X 2133 1.6v for my old Sniper set (1333 1.5v). Was able to boot and at least start prime blend on 45 and 46 multiples. I also let the system do some tuning up to 4.5ghz with multipliers at 36. While I still cannot escape BSOD or actually use the system on anything but stock settings, the memory swap that allowed the system to at least boot and attempt Prime was interesting.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> I got one of those also. I guess its not that great of a batch from some other owners reporting yesterday. Right now stable 4.7 at 1.290V.


What are your settings for 4.7 @ 1.29


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> The ASRock Z97 Extreme4 I got was $189.99 before rebate. I happened to notice the Max VII Hero in NCIX for like $250. I was tempted for a second to get an in-store exchange + $$ to get the Hero, but decided I didn't need to be spending more than I'd planned.
> OhgodyouhavenoideahowmuchIhatethat.
> 
> Source: LGA775 heatsink usage over the years.


I hope you have better luck with that board then I did. It was my first z97 and I couldn't get my i5 past 4.1 stable on that board. Same chip ran 4.3 on a z97 GB Gaming and now I'm back on my z87 @ 4.3 1.21


----------



## KnownDragon

Hey guys I think that this is good? Maybe you tell me. Still old Os but for giggles you know. 4600

Edit: Just did IBT 10 run test. Highest temps got was 72. Leaving the motherboard in control over them.


----------



## madclassic

Got my i7 in the mail from Newegg.
Batch# L352C118

What can I expect with this?
At least it's not a 119 or 120 right?


----------



## lilchronic

4790k @ 4.7Ghz 1.35v on z87 mobo hopefully z97 on monday will be different







Batch# L418C169

20min prime95 27.9



4.8ghz was just not happening it required way to much voltage 1.475v-1.5v


----------



## Judist

Arrived today (Newegg pre-order).

L352C118

Will be a few days before I have time to get everything up and running for testing.


----------



## tw33k

Can't get voltage for 4.7GHz any lower. I'm not going to even try for 4.8GHz. Might get a new chip and try again.


----------



## KnownDragon

This isn't bad to boot into. Is it? Loving this chip compared to my 3770k come on guys what do you think?


----------



## Nizzen

Why do people care about Batch number? Almost all 4790k sux, and we all know it









http://s413.photobucket.com/user/Nizzen/media/CB49004790k4900-42-2800mhz.png.html

DC is the worst SCAM ever


----------



## Peppy197

Seems that someone started a 5GHz on Air rumor some time ago and things are fuzzing down to a harder reality ?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> Seems that someone started a 5GHz on Air rumor some time ago and things are fuzzing down to a harder reality ?


dunno what u heard but there are few people on air doing 5ghz.rest are on water.
read some posts behind.


----------



## KnownDragon

I am water cooling myself these are in no way stating I am stable. Minimum boot voltage.


----------



## Gunslinger.

L352C119

4.7GHz benchable pretty much any bench on 1.2V - but I'm not seeing any scaling past 1.2V










Megahalems with a Delta installed. LN2 testing this weekend.


----------



## max883

i7-4790K 4.8GHz 1.30v temp i prime95 82.c max i7-4790K 5.GHz 1.39v havent tried prime 95 think it will get to hot. Maybe i will delid and use LCU







Think i got a god one!!!


----------



## calderes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Oops, well this is odd.
> 
> My chip can do an hour of XTU at 100% load, but fails prime95 after 5 mins with bso code 101.
> 
> Is there something about haswell or some setting that needs adjusting to pass prime95?
> 
> Seems illogical that it can do 1 test for an hour but fail another 100% utilization test after such a short period of time.


RAM issue


----------



## Nizzen

Can it bench @ 5GHZ og play Battlefield 4?


----------



## max883

il try in the NeXT days to test and play


----------



## Satchmo0016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I just ordered another from fry's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> DC is the worst SCAM ever


It feels to me like the whole "NGTIM" and "better power delivery" were both things that were cut from the 4770k probably to save money/time but Intel decided to use it to look like they were responding to the "enthusiast community" to make us buy refurbished 4770ks at full price a year later.

Also my C120 seems to be simply frequency limited at anything above 4.7ghz. It would insta-crash at 4.8ghz in Prime95 27.9 at 1.4vid. But it was able to achieve a reasonable vid at 4.6 so there's that I guess...

Also also, I'm not sure if this has to do with z97 boards in particular but I seemed to be getting a lot more instability and much hotter when the CPU was allowed to use whatever current and wattage it wanted. What I ended up doing was finding the minimum power it needed for 4.6ghz and adding a few % fudge factor.

My Settings:
Everything mostly "auto" except
CPU core voltage: Adaptive +offset 0.001, additional turbo +1.2285
CPU Multiplier: Sync 46x
Long Duration Package Power Limit: 140 W
CPU Integrated VR Current limit: 130.0 A
CPU Integrated VR fault management: disabled
CPU Integrated VR Efficiency mode: disabled _High Performance_

Pretty much all the settings in the bios that says "do xyz to increase overclocking ability" seemed to have adverse effects on my Asus z97-Pro board but changing those few things seemed to help keep temps down, allow me to save power, and remain stable.

My suggestion is to use XTU and see what kind of power you're pulling, going from 4.6 to 4.8ghz, mine required nearly double.

Hopefully this helps anybody else who got a dud.


----------



## Cooknn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Did this yesterday while testing out new chip. It also boots in 5ghz 4c/8t with all auto. Voltage is a bit higher than it needs though. Somewhere around 1.3v is looking pretty good for 5ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9cyxsj


Nice!







I see you changed your multiplier. What are the advantages of lowering that? Would you care to share the rest of your settings? Apologies if you already have later in this thread. Catching up!

[EDIT] Disregard multiplier comment. I thought that setting was referring to the BCLK Frequency. Duh


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cooknn*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you changed your multiplier. What are the advantages of lowering that? Would you care to share the rest of your settings? Apologies if you already have later in this thread. Catching up!


6ghz @ 1.4 good lord props


----------



## Cooknn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> 6ghz @ 1.4 good lord props


I was quoting *Mikecdm*. I would be happy with 4.8. My CPU should get here Monday from Newegg


----------



## Jeronbernal

Lol yeah, I noticed I tried to quote both posts, then noticed it quoted just yours and couldn't find his, and I'm in a phone so it'll be the death of me digging through all the posts X_X

I hope your cpu goes well, I hope everyone's cpu does well, and for those that aren't doing so good, hopefully a bios update will help with it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Why do people care about Batch number? Almost all 4790k sux, and we all know it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC is the worst SCAM ever


Unsure what you are smoking.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> My L419B540 is very close to your.......
> 
> Just fast test with AIDA64.......4.8 @ 1.330V
> 
> Edit:
> Well known overclocker said that L420 goes super high.......(?)


yep, yours is clocking very much like mine....

Is there a gigabyte tweaker 2.0 that works with z97 board UD5h, or just soc force. I downloaded one dated 5/13 on general gigabyte site, but wasnt compatible with mine.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> My L419B540 is very close to your.......
> 
> Just fast test with AIDA64.......4.8 @ 1.330V
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Well known overclocker said that L*420 goes super high*.......(?)


I see what you did thar!


----------



## sfdxsm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Can't get voltage for 4.7GHz any lower. I'm not going to even try for 4.8GHz. Might get a new chip and try again.


Mind sharing your BIOS settings? Being I can't even get into Windows @ 4.5ghz or stay stable at anything over stock curious to hear settings (I'm running Asus Z97-Pro).


----------



## h2spartan

How do the 4770ks clock in comparison to DC? Similar results?


----------



## sfdxsm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satchmo0016*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I just ordered another from fry's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> DC is the worst SCAM ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It feels to me like the whole "NGTIM" and "better power delivery" were both things that were cut from the 4770k probably to save money/time but Intel decided to use it to look like they were responding to the "enthusiast community" to make us buy refurbished 4770ks at full price a year later.
> 
> Also my C120 seems to be simply frequency limited at anything above 4.7ghz. It would insta-crash at 4.8ghz in Prime95 27.9 at 1.4vid. But it was able to achieve a reasonable vid at 4.6 so there's that I guess...
> 
> Also also, I'm not sure if this has to do with z97 boards in particular but I seemed to be getting a lot more instability and much hotter when the CPU was allowed to use whatever current and wattage it wanted. What I ended up doing was finding the minimum power it needed for 4.6ghz and adding a few % fudge factor.
> 
> My Settings:
> Everything mostly "auto" except
> CPU core voltage: Adaptive +offset 0.001, additional turbo +1.2285
> CPU Multiplier: Sync 46x
> Long Duration Package Power Limit: 140 W
> CPU Integrated VR Current limit: 130.0 A
> CPU Integrated VR fault management: disabled
> CPU Integrated VR Efficiency mode: disabled
> 
> Pretty much all the settings in the bios that says "do xyz to increase overclocking ability" seemed to have adverse effects on my Asus z97-Pro board but changing those few things seemed to help keep temps down, allow me to save power, and remain stable.
> 
> My suggestion is to use XTU and see what kind of power you're pulling, going from 4.6 to 4.8ghz, mine required nearly double.
> 
> Hopefully this helps anybody else who got a dud.
Click to expand...

thanks for this. Going to try out your settings as I have no luck getting any OC to be usable so far. Was starting to think the board was questionable.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I see what you did thar!


lolz yeah i seen that too i want batch L420


----------



## Blu3Falc0n

how are people doing with msi boards?


----------



## sabishiihito

Finally got something to show, this is the L418C169 chip. 4.7GHz is doable though my H100i doesn't seem to do a good job keeping it cool.


----------



## Blu3Falc0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satchmo0016*
> 
> It feels to me like the whole "NGTIM" and "better power delivery" were both things that were cut from the 4770k probably to save money/time but Intel decided to use it to look like they were responding to the "enthusiast community" to make us buy refurbished 4770ks at full price a year later.
> 
> Also my C120 seems to be simply frequency limited at anything above 4.7ghz. It would insta-crash at 4.8ghz in Prime95 27.9 at 1.4vid. But it was able to achieve a reasonable vid at 4.6 so there's that I guess...
> 
> Also also, I'm not sure if this has to do with z97 boards in particular but I seemed to be getting a lot more instability and much hotter when the CPU was allowed to use whatever current and wattage it wanted. What I ended up doing was finding the minimum power it needed for 4.6ghz and adding a few % fudge factor.
> 
> My Settings:
> Everything mostly "auto" except
> CPU core voltage: Adaptive +offset 0.001, additional turbo +1.2285
> CPU Multiplier: Sync 46x
> Long Duration Package Power Limit: 140 W
> CPU Integrated VR Current limit: 130.0 A
> CPU Integrated VR fault management: disabled
> CPU Integrated VR Efficiency mode: disabled
> 
> Pretty much all the settings in the bios that says "do xyz to increase overclocking ability" seemed to have adverse effects on my Asus z97-Pro board but changing those few things seemed to help keep temps down, allow me to save power, and remain stable.
> 
> My suggestion is to use XTU and see what kind of power you're pulling, going from 4.6 to 4.8ghz, mine required nearly double.
> 
> Hopefully this helps anybody else who got a dud.


i seem to be in a similar boat as you (batch l352c119). i was able to get 4.6 relatively easily with around 1.23-1.25v. however i've been having nothing but trouble getting to 4.7. i got windows to load but under any sort of stress test i'll get a bsod. i attempted 4.7 up to 1.310ish but that's all i'm really willing to push as far as voltage is concerned. i'm slowly scaling back my voltage to the low 1.2s to find a sweet spot for 4.6. my temps never get out of the high 60s at 4.6 tho, which i guess is the silver lining.


----------



## Satchmo0016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calderes*
> 
> Why aren't more people starting their oc TESTING at super low multipliers and then seeing how much BCLK they can get. I mean 4hz on the BCLK with a x45 mulitplier is almost 180hz. Once you max your BCLK, based on iGPU limitations THEN start cranking the multiplier. at such high multipliers even a few BCLK hz can mean big oc gains


Intel changed the architecture to minimize bclk overclocking (not sure of it was intentional or simple consequence of reducing die size) unfortunately.. The days you could double your processors advertised speed are likely never going to happen again as they continue to prioritize efficiency.

I did try anyway and didn't see any better results.


----------



## fateswarm

I appear to be prime stable on 4.6gig on full-on vanilla settings on rest. 1.2v Vcore. Is it good?


----------



## Satchmo0016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blu3Falc0n*
> 
> i seem to be in a similar boat as you (batch l352c119). i was able to get 4.6 relatively easily with around 1.23-1.25v. however i've been having nothing but trouble getting to 4.7. i got windows to load but under any sort of stress test i'll get a bsod. i attempted 4.7 up to 1.310ish but that's all i'm really willing to push as far as voltage is concerned. i'm slowly scaling back my voltage to the low 1.2s to find a sweet spot for 4.6. my temps never get out of the high 60s at 4.6 tho, which i guess is the silver lining.


Yeah, it seems to be a frequency limitation on the chips. I remember the same thing happening with 4770k's around 4.3-4.4, which makes sense. These are just slightly above average refurbished unsold 4770ks. The duds like ours are probably the ones that just barely made the cut to be 4790ks. I tried 4.7 @ 1.38 and was still having stability issues =/


----------



## Peen

let's see what happens


----------



## Blu3Falc0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satchmo0016*
> 
> Yeah, it seems to be a frequency limitation on the chips. I remember the same thing happening with 4770k's around 4.3-4.4, which makes sense. These are just slightly above average refurbished unsold 4770ks. The duds like ours are probably the ones that just barely made the cut to be 4790ks. I tried 4.7 @ 1.38 and was still having stability issues =/


i was really hoping for 4.8 or more but i guess i was being overly optimistic. i can live with 4.6 at the low temps i've been getting. coming from an 8350/asus bsod machine, i'm pretty happy with the speed and stability offered by the 4790k and z97 platform.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satchmo0016*
> 
> It feels to me like the whole "NGTIM" and "better power delivery" were both things that were cut from the 4770k probably to save money/time but Intel decided to use it to look like they were responding to the "enthusiast community" to make us buy refurbished 4770ks at full price a year later.
> 
> Also my C120 seems to be simply frequency limited at anything above 4.7ghz. It would insta-crash at 4.8ghz in Prime95 27.9 at 1.4vid. But it was able to achieve a reasonable vid at 4.6 so there's that I guess...
> 
> Also also, I'm not sure if this has to do with z97 boards in particular but I seemed to be getting a lot more instability and much hotter when the CPU was allowed to use whatever current and wattage it wanted. What I ended up doing was finding the minimum power it needed for 4.6ghz and adding a few % fudge factor.
> 
> My Settings:
> Everything mostly "auto" except
> CPU core voltage: Adaptive +offset 0.001, additional turbo +1.2285
> CPU Multiplier: Sync 46x
> Long Duration Package Power Limit: 140 W
> CPU Integrated VR Current limit: 130.0 A
> CPU Integrated VR fault management: disabled
> CPU Integrated VR Efficiency mode: disabled
> 
> Pretty much all the settings in the bios that says "do xyz to increase overclocking ability" seemed to have adverse effects on my Asus z97-Pro board but changing those few things seemed to help keep temps down, allow me to save power, and remain stable.
> 
> My suggestion is to use XTU and see what kind of power you're pulling, going from 4.6 to 4.8ghz, mine required nearly double.
> 
> Hopefully this helps anybody else who got a dud.


Thanks for the tips. I managed to lower my voltage but I had to tweak the settings a bit for my OC

My Settings:
Everything mostly "auto" except
CPU core voltage: *Adaptive +offset 0.01, additional turbo +1.30*
CPU Multiplier: *Sync 47x*
Long Duration Package Power Limit: 140 W
CPU Integrated VR Current limit: *160.0 A*
CPU Integrated VR fault management: disabled
CPU Integrated VR Efficiency mode: *high performance*


----------



## Peen

Priming right now 4.8ghz 1.325v everything auto on Max Hero z87


----------



## Nizzen

We want 5Ghz + not 4800mhz


----------



## Satchmo0016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blu3Falc0n*
> 
> i was really hoping for 4.8 or more but i guess i was being overly optimistic. i can live with 4.6 at the low temps i've been getting. coming from an 8350/asus bsod machine, i'm pretty happy with the speed and stability offered by the 4790k and z97 platform.


Take a look at my other post and see if limiting the power to the chip helps you with stability at all. You may actually be able to get 4.8ghz on your chip.

BTW, what kind of motherboard are you using?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Thanks for the tips. I managed to lower my voltage but I had to tweak the settings a bit for my
> 
> ...
> 
> CPU Integrated VR Efficiency mode: *high performance*


Oops. sorry about that, I fixed the name of that setting in my original post.

You can probably refine that amperage a little bit. If you open up XTU and start lowing it until it decides to turbo down one multiplier, then go a few amps above that.

Basically what I think is happening is that the chip can pull an unnecessarily large amount of power for some reason sometimes and some other components arent liking that. I first notice that my VRM temps were getting pretty high and narrowed it down to this power delivery issue.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> We want 5Ghz + not 4800mhz


Do you still think DC is a total fail?


----------



## Peen

Going from a chip that wouldn't even do 4.2ghz prime to 4.8ghz prime is pretty good in my book.


----------



## Blu3Falc0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satchmo0016*
> 
> Take a look at my other post and see if limiting the power to the chip helps you with stability at all. You may actually be able to get 4.8ghz on your chip.
> 
> BTW, what kind of motherboard are you using?
> Oops. sorry about that, I fixed the name of that setting in my original post.
> 
> You can probably refine that amperage a little bit. If you open up XTU and start lowing it until it decides to turbo down one multiplier, then go a few amps above that.
> 
> Basically what I think is happening is that the chip can pull an unnecessarily large amount of power for some reason sometimes and some other components arent liking that. I first notice that my VRM temps were getting pretty high and narrowed it down to this power delivery issue.


yeah i was planning to try that out when i get home from work. i copy and paste all the tips and tricks i see in these posts into an email and send it to myself so i don't have to search for them/forget and then tinker when i get off. your previous post is already on my list!









i have an msi z97 gaming 7.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Going from a chip that wouldn't even do 4.2ghz prime to 4.8ghz prime is pretty good in my book.


This is my point, for some reason nizzen keeps posting that DC is a total fail. Just wondering what defines total fail...


----------



## barti2

what a batch L420 maybe someone will explain it


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barti2*
> 
> what a batch L420 maybe someone will explain it


My explanation:

Malaysian chip, born in the 20th week of 2014.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barti2*
> 
> what a batch L420 maybe someone will explain it


Placebo...


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> We want 5Ghz + not 4800mhz


k


----------



## Exilon

Have you guys tried playing around with the IVR slope settings? Might help with AVX2 Prime95


----------



## Nizzen

@$ilent

I just want DC @ 5ghz and game stable. This looks like hard for most of the DC`s.

The first of my 4790k is L4 and is gamestable @ 4900mhz on water. 1.42v.

One of my old 4770k did 4800mhz @ 1.28v. Four did 4700mhz, but no more. DC IS overhyped. Maybe a notch better in average than 4770k.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> @$ilent
> 
> I just want DC @ 5ghz and game stable. This looks like hard for most of the DC`s.
> 
> The first of my 4790k is L4 and is gamestable @ 4900mhz on water. 1.42v.
> 
> One of my old 4770k did 4800mhz @ 1.28v. Four did 4700mhz, but no more. DC IS overhyped. Maybe a notch better in average than 4770k.


Lol...


----------



## DCheesus

Hey guys, I just received a i5 4690k from Microcenter yesterday. This is my first test of a mild overclock. I'm running on a Hyper Evo 212 for cooling. Do these temperatures look alright to you all? Prime95 is running on SmallFTT btw.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfdxsm*
> 
> Mind sharing your BIOS settings? Being I can't even get into Windows @ 4.5ghz or stay stable at anything over stock curious to hear settings (I'm running Asus Z97-Pro).


One other thing you can try is dropping your uncore to 35 from stock 40, then try to overclock. If that works, then you can increase uncore til have issues, then increase vring in small increments.

I can bench all day at 5ghz, prime stable at 4.8 w 1.34v, all of that is with uncore dropped to 39 for 4.7ghz and 38 for 4.8ghz and 5ghz and vring increased to 1.12.

But I cant run prime stable until I drop my uncore to 38/39 from 40 or increase vring above stock. My cpu is poor with uncore, luckily uncore doesnt really matter. Prime was pissing me off, until I dropped uncore, basically instant cut off of computer with starting prime.


----------



## Peen

I seem to be pretty much prime stable at 4.8ghz, 1.335v.

Problem is huge temp variance among cores, 88c on hottest, 66c coolest. Ambient temp is quite warm, 80F+

batch: L418C164


----------



## Tweakin

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satchmo0016*
> 
> It feels to me like the whole "NGTIM" and "better power delivery" were both things that were cut from the 4770k probably to save money/time but Intel decided to use it to look like they were responding to the "enthusiast community" to make us buy refurbished 4770ks at full price a year later.
> 
> Also my C120 seems to be simply frequency limited at anything above 4.7ghz. It would insta-crash at 4.8ghz in Prime95 27.9 at 1.4vid. But it was able to achieve a reasonable vid at 4.6 so there's that I guess...
> 
> Also also, I'm not sure if this has to do with z97 boards in particular but I seemed to be getting a lot more instability and much hotter when the CPU was allowed to use whatever current and wattage it wanted. What I ended up doing was finding the minimum power it needed for 4.6ghz and adding a few % fudge factor.
> 
> My Settings:
> Everything mostly "auto" except
> CPU core voltage: Adaptive +offset 0.001, additional turbo +1.2285
> CPU Multiplier: Sync 46x
> Long Duration Package Power Limit: 140 W
> CPU Integrated VR Current limit: 130.0 A
> CPU Integrated VR fault management: disabled
> CPU Integrated VR Efficiency mode: disabled _High Performance_
> 
> Pretty much all the settings in the bios that says "do xyz to increase overclocking ability" seemed to have adverse effects on my Asus z97-Pro board but changing those few things seemed to help keep temps down, allow me to save power, and remain stable.
> 
> My suggestion is to use XTU and see what kind of power you're pulling, going from 4.6 to 4.8ghz, mine required nearly double.






Hopefully this helps anybody else who got a dud.



I feel your pain. My i5 is pretty much a 4.3 and that's it chip if I want to do anything more then boot into windows, so I was all over the DC Hype. Lucky for me my DC was delayed to 6/30 and as such I have cancelled the order, which will save me $$350 to grab another 300Mhz. This thread has been great.

As for owning a dud, well...I feel your pain!


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCheesus*
> 
> Hey guys, I just received a i5 4690k from Microcenter yesterday. This is my first test of a mild overclock. I'm running on a Hyper Evo 212 for cooling. Do these temperatures look alright to you all? Prime95 is running on SmallFTT btw.


That's a lower vcore then I'm at with my i5 Haswell running 4.3Ghz...but I'm cooler by about 20c and my ambient is 27c. I'm on a 420 rad currently.



I also ran my chip on a z97 board and it was consistently 10c+ hotter then with my z87...HTH

edit, uploaded older screen shot of Prime 28...ugh!


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I seem to be pretty much prime stable at 4.8ghz, 1.335v.
> 
> Problem is huge temp variance among cores, 88c on hottest, 66c coolest. Ambient temp is quite warm, 80F+
> 
> batch: L418C164


this batch seems to be doing well. I have exact same.









If I have similar temps though, I might consider delidding...


----------



## HackManSD

[email protected](Thermally Limited) Asus Maximus VI Extreme, 16GBs Corsair Vengeance 2400
Prime stable BUT hitting 90C. Throttled at 5GHz without raising the voltage.

Ownership:



After 3DMark Firestrike:


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> k


good L4 batches almost perform same [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfdxsm*
> 
> Mind sharing your BIOS settings? Being I can't even get into Windows @ 4.5ghz or stay stable at anything over stock curious to hear settings (I'm running Asus Z97-Pro).


The main settings are in this post

I've seen a couple of people with an ASUS skin CPU-Z (black and green). Where did you get it?


----------



## fateswarm

Hrm. I appear to be stable-y on 4.8 on 1.3v. 4.9 Autohangs.

I try not to cross the 1.3v line, the "mid" degradation line.

Hrm, even at 1.35v the 4.9 completely craps out.

OK, I'm happy about this chip, I may use it on 4.6 or something, unless I find out I don't need it at all. I wouldn't want to go above 1.3v on constant use.

A positive thing that came out it appears I don't "absolutely" have to delid and go through the risk of it, since it appears to crap out before thermals.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> The main settings are in this post
> 
> I've seen a couple of people with an ASUS skin CPU-Z (black and green). Where did you get it?


I think this is it: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/ASUS_CPU-Z_Win7-8-8-1_VER169.zip


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Hrm. I appear to be stable-y on 4.8 on 1.3v. 4.9 Autohangs.
> 
> I try not to cross the 1.3v line, the "mid" degradation line.
> 
> Hrm, even at 1.35v the 4.9 completely craps out.
> 
> OK, I'm happy about this chip, I may use it on 4.6 or something, unless I find out I don't need it at all. I wouldn't want to go above 1.3v on constant use.
> 
> A positive thing that came out it appears I don't "absolutely" have to delid and go through the risk of it, since it appears to crap out before thermals.


Which batch? Mines the same at 4.8ghz if you mean "stable-ish" @1.3v

I can bench 5ghz 1.4v though.


----------



## ryouiki

Tired of playing the "how low can you go" voltage game for today... way to time consuming









Managed 45 multiplier "stable" (AIDA64) at 1.145 manual override... Prime95 28.5 is just all together a no go (way too hot). I almost break 70C as it stands in AIDA64, so probably leave it as is until I decide on a replacement cooling solution.


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Hrm. I appear to be stable-y on 4.8 on 1.3v. 4.9 Autohangs.
> 
> I try not to cross the 1.3v line, the "mid" degradation line.
> 
> Hrm, even at 1.35v the 4.9 completely craps out.
> 
> OK, I'm happy about this chip, I may use it on 4.6 or something, unless I find out I don't need it at all. I wouldn't want to go above 1.3v on constant use.
> 
> A positive thing that came out it appears I don't "absolutely" have to delid and go through the risk of it, since it appears to crap out before thermals.


I run mine at 1.4v 24/7, max temp it hits is ~81c. Even if it degrade and die sooner then at 1.2v im sure it can keep this up for years and well lets face it, when Intel releases next 14 nanometers cpus we all gonna run out and buy them too. So it doesnt really matter if our 4790k´s last 3 years or 10 years.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Which batch? Mines the same at 4.8ghz if you mean "stable-ish" @1.3v
> 
> I can bench 5ghz 1.4v though.


L336D106. I try not to cross 1.3v since I mainly try to derive what I would use 24/7. I'd like it to survive at least at 4.4 until the possibility of a Broadwell-K being much faster (next year).

I suspect I may keep it at 4.6 a few mvolts below 1.3.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> A positive thing that came out it appears I don't "absolutely" have to delid and go through the risk of it, since it appears to crap out before thermals.


when mine comes and if it's good,i'll make a very very easy guide for front page to delid 4790k.i think i will need some help with image editing,i will do my way then i'll pass to Mr.$ilent to do a well done job.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> What are your settings for 4.7 @ 1.29


4.7 @ 1.29 settings:
VCCIN: 1.850
Lowered cache from 44 to 40.
Inputed core voltage to 1.260, but rises under stress to 1.288.


----------



## DCheesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweakin*
> 
> That's a lower vcore then I'm at with my i5 Haswell running 4.3Ghz...but I'm cooler by about 20c and my ambient is 27c. I'm on a 420 rad currently.
> 
> 
> 
> I also ran my chip on a z97 board and it was consistently 10c+ hotter then with my z87...HTH


Wow, that i5 is quite the clunker. Also, you mean the temperature is different between Z97 and Z87 boards, even at the same voltages? I would have never expected that.

I'm running at 1.10 Vcore currently and it's still stable. I've tried remounting the Hyper Evo but the temps aren't going down. Probably should have bought a 120 mm CLC to fit in my case.


----------



## yomama9388

Just went to microcenter to find that they only had L3 chips in stock. People who have gotten L4 chips, where did you buy them from? I'm trying to determine where my best chance of getting one would be.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> I think this is it: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/ASUS_CPU-Z_Win7-8-8-1_VER169.zip


Awesome. Thanks


----------



## Tweakin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCheesus*
> 
> Wow...that i5 is quite a clunker. Also, you mean the temperature is different between Z97 and Z87 boards, even at the same voltages? I would have never expected that.
> 
> I'm running at 1.10 Vcore currently and it's still stable. I've tried remounting the Hyper Evo but the temps aren't going down. Probably should have bought a 120 mm CLC to fit in my case.


I tested / used my i5 on a new asrock z97 and GB Sniper z97 and both times my chip ran about 10c warmer then on my z87, which was in for RMA as I cooked the BIOS somehow.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yomama9388*
> 
> Just went to microcenter to find that they only had L3 chips in stock. People who have gotten L4 chips, where did you buy them from? I'm trying to determine where my best chance of getting one would be.


Mine was from TigerDirect.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yomama9388*
> 
> Just went to microcenter to find that they only had L3 chips in stock. People who have gotten L4 chips, where did you buy them from? I'm trying to determine where my best chance of getting one would be.


I bought my L4 chip from Fry's Electronics. Overall consensus seems to be that MC=L3 and Fry's=L4 from what I've read over the Web.


----------



## fateswarm

Keep in mind the *iGPU is not disabled when a monitor is not hooked up to it*. This is because I can clearly see QSync (the iGPU video-decoding feature) available on LAVC decoder. When I disable the iGPU, it is also unable to be used.


----------



## $ilent

Hi All

I am currently in the process of writing up a simple to follow overclocking guide for DC, it will follow a similar format to my [info] 2500k/2600k overclocking guide.

please stay tuned!

thanks


----------



## DCheesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweakin*
> 
> I tested / used my i5 on a new asrock z97 and GB Sniper z97 and both times my chip ran about 10c warmer then on my z87, which was in for RMA as I cooked the BIOS somehow.


Huh, that's odd. Actually that might explain why my 4690k seems to be running warmer than 4670k's with the Hyper Evo and a Z87 motherboard.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I appear to be prime stable on 4.6gig on full-on vanilla settings on rest. 1.2v Vcore. Is it good?


So far have been some that are way over 1.3v @ 4.6
Yours seems good


----------



## Jeronbernal

Delid itttttttt


----------



## Peen

quick 20min XTU run. Seem's to be picking up errors quicker then Prime95 blend v27.9

This was 20min, 4.8ghz 1.35v

Core temp variance was up to 23c.


----------



## phenom01

Just stopped by Microcenter on the way home. Picked up a 4790K . Hope she clocks good. I will find out tomorrow.



*edit* Phew lucky you quoted me on that I made it all the way home with the wrong MB lol. Grabbed the MSI and not gigabyte trying to beat the stateline rushhour traffic.


----------



## Peen

Box shot and T-shirt that came with it from TD.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blu3Falc0n*
> 
> how are people doing with msi boards?


Running a z87 Mpower. Working just great.


----------



## Blu3Falc0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> Just stopped by Microcenter on the way home. Picked up a 4790K . Hope she clocks good. I will find out tomorrow.


if and when you get all setup and clocked upped can you send me a pick of your bios settings? we have the same board i'm not 100% sure what else i could/should be tweaking outside of the basics.


----------



## spacin9

Why can't I get a nice 10:30-12:30 delivery?... wake-up... have my coffee... boom UPS is here! But nooooo... I have to watch the stupid Ancient Aliens marathon waiting for my L3 119 chip to come after 5PM PT.









Life is tough when you're a PC junkie.


----------



## $ilent

The overclocking guide has been added to the front page. I have tried to make it easy to understand and explain the basics, I will update it in due course.

Please let me know if you feel there is information not present that you feel would be of benefit to other members.

Thanks!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> yep, yours is clocking very much like mine....
> 
> Is there a gigabyte tweaker 2.0 that works with z97 board UD5h, or just soc force. I downloaded one dated 5/13 on general gigabyte site, but wasnt compatible with mine.


I also have the UD5H.

You need to go to Tweaktown Gigabyte forum for latest, well anything pretty much Gigabyte related, thanks to Stasio. Here's a direct link that Stasio posted over there:
https://www.mediafire.com/?gb3t2wvjpvoem59


----------



## opt33

thanks mandrix!


----------



## Noufel

I installed my M6E and 4770k (4.2 ghz 1.2 Vcore 72C under stress) waiting for the 4790k it will be here in 2 weeks


----------



## fateswarm

Vcore here doesn't drop when it's set to manual even with all c states enabled, is that normal? Freq drops.


----------



## fateswarm

ah wait, multimeter is smarter than programs. it is low.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> The overclocking guide has been added to the front page. I have tried to make it easy to understand and explain the basics, I will update it in due course.
> 
> Please let me know if you feel there is information not present that you feel would be of benefit to other members.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi $ilent, I skimmed guide and it looks OK on first look. I know you don't like P95 but I know from massive testing that running 1344-1344 fft's with >80% memory at the minimum can be a very good early test that can tell you if you're way out on vcore. If you can't pass 2x15 minute runs back to back (continous) then I feel like you do not have a stable overclock.
Plus, 1344-1344 should not heat up the cpu that much; it never has for me.
For those that want to go further in I suggest reading this link that Alxx posted: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/howto-get-my-haswell-stable-guide-und-full-custom-liste-989828.html

Thanks for your work.
.
.
Something I noticed is that DC seems to require less Vrin than Haswell? Not sure I've seen any statistics though.


----------



## maxmix65

Asrock Z97X Killer 5ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/nd78vi


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Hi $ilent, I skimmed guide and it looks OK on first look. I know you don't like P95 but I know from massive testing that running 1344-1344 fft's with >80% memory at the minimum can be a very good early test that can tell you if you're way out on vcore. If you can't pass 2x15 minute runs back to back (continous) then I feel like you do not have a stable overclock.
> Plus, 1344-1344 should not heat up the cpu that much; it never has for me.
> For those that want to go further in I suggest reading this link that Alxx posted: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/howto-get-my-haswell-stable-guide-und-full-custom-liste-989828.html
> 
> Thanks for your work.
> .
> .
> Something I noticed is that DC seems to require less Vrin than Haswell? Not sure I've seen any statistics though.


Thanks!

But where does he get the info that testing specific FFT numbers tests certain parts of the overclock?

I cant help but feel that people are repeating the advice from the sandy stable club when saying run 1344 and 1792 for 15 minutes for good indicator for stability, we only meant for that to be a basic piece of advice and not 100% conclusive since 1344 and 1792 are not consistent.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> The main settings are in this post
> 
> I've seen a couple of people with an ASUS skin CPU-Z (black and green). Where did you get it?


The skin was on the driver disc that came with the mother board


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> But where does he get the info that testing specific FFT numbers tests certain parts of the overclock?
> 
> I cant help but feel that people are repeating the advice from the sandy stable club when saying run 1344 and 1792 for 15 minutes for good indicator for stability, we only meant for that to be a basic piece of advice and not 100% conclusive since 1344 and 1792 are not consistent.


I've never read your other guides....I stumbled upon the 1344-1344 on my own quite by accident. But I'm not saying passing it will make you stable; what I'm saying is it's a very good early test to run, and if you can't pass it then IMO you are not stable.

On the guide in the link, I was told it came about from a lot of their members testing. Is it 100% accurate? IDK but when I thought I was stable I failed one of the tests (560K fft's) and them bumped up the Vring as per their suggestion and it made it stable.
But anyway I did not mean it as a replacement, just thought it would be some interesting reading.

EDIT: also I don't look at what "everyone else " does and follow blindly, I set up my own testing routines and see what works for me and what doesn't. I do think it's funny all these people asking each other for their overclock settings instead of finding out how their boards operate......


----------



## ChaosDimension85

This is my chip from MC this morning. Will be throwing the upgrades in my rig and see what results i obtain.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I've never read your other guides....I stumbled upon the 1344-1344 on my own quite by accident. But I'm not saying passing it will make you stable; what I'm saying is it's a very good early test to run, and if you can't pass it then IMO you are not stable.
> 
> On the guide in the link, I was told it came about from a lot of their members testing. Is it 100% accurate? IDK but when I thought I was stable I failed one of the tests (560K fft's) and them bumped up the Vring as per their suggestion and it made it stable.
> But anyway I did not mean it as a replacement, just thought it would be some interesting reading.
> 
> EDIT: also I don't look at what "everyone else " does and follow blindly, I set up my own testing routines and see what works for me and what doesn't. I do think it's funny all these people asking each other for their overclock settings instead of finding out how their boards operate......


Nah thats ok I wasnt insuating you meant it should be a replacement. The 1344/1792 thing was something me and munaim1 discussed in the sandy stable club a few years ago as a quick n easy premilary test for stability on sandy, we said if it can do these you have a good shot of passing 12hrs prime95.

But alot of people took that as if you can do 15 mins of those, your 100% set. Which wasnt always the case since 1344/1792 arent fully consistent. I was just noticing that alot of people have been recommending doing these tests especially on haswell and was wondering if it came about from the old info that was mentioned in the sandy club.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> The skin was on the driver disc that came with the mother board


I realised that when I saw the link I was given


----------



## Peen

At same voltage and cpu speed as the 2 4770K's I had, my 4790K actually run's 10-15c hotter. It's like they forget all together to put in a TIM. Good news is it clocks way better.


----------



## fateswarm

Looks like I'm settling for 4.6 for 24/7. It's the only logical conclusion if I want to keep it below 1.3v. Still looking for details I may be missing though.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweakin*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As for owning a dud, well...I feel your pain!


So now it should be immediately available in Canada....


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Nah thats ok I wasnt insuating you meant it should be a replacement. The 1344/1792 thing was something me and munaim1 discussed in the sandy stable club a few years ago as a quick n easy premilary test for stability on sandy, we said if it can do these you have a good shot of passing 12hrs prime95.
> 
> But alot of people took that as if you can do 15 mins of those, your 100% set. Which wasnt always the case since 1344/1792 arent fully consistent. I was just noticing that alot of people have been recommending doing these tests especially on haswell and was wondering if it came about from the old info that was mentioned in the sandy club.


Right...I think a lot of people got on to the 1344-1344 in the Haswell OC thread, as I guess other people also noticed it as a good "quick and dirty" test to see if you are in the ball park.
I know for SB & IB I didn't use it much but for Haswell for some reason it always seemed like a good quick early test.
But lots of people have their own way of doing things, I guess that's just one of mine.


----------



## fateswarm

I love my 4.6 to be honest. It appears to start being stable at 1.2 onwards depending on settings. Then again, I haven't had a good desktop chip for years, so I guess that might be nothing for others.

PS. Why does that crappy Core Temp bugs on windows unless start up software is fully loaded? I use RealTemp instead for now.

Looks like I may be settling to something like 1.24v/1.64v on 4.6gig.


----------



## rrrman




----------



## Blu3Falc0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I love my 4.6 to be honest. It appears to start being stable at 1.2 onwards depending on settings. Then again, I haven't had a good desktop chip for years, so I guess that might be nothing for others.
> 
> PS. Why does that crappy Core Temp bugs on windows unless start up software is fully loaded? I use RealTemp instead for now.
> 
> Looks like I may be settling to something like 1.24v/1.64v on 4.6gig.


i'm currently sitting at 4.6 @ 1.250ish volts as well. and to be honest i'm pretty happy with that. would i love to get to 4.7 or 4.8 or even more? hell yeah. but for what i need this chip to do 4.6 is pretty damn good. i haven't had a stable machine in almost a year so i'm pretty satisfied thus far.


----------



## fateswarm

Word of advice on your voltages: When your VRIN is higher, given the same Vcore and Freq, you may be giving less load on your VRM. This is because Wattage may remain roughly the same but since wattage = voltage * current, the mosfets might be doing less work now with more voltage to compensate in the equation.

This is mainly for those that are thinking of ways to trim the temps on their motherboard. e.g. instead of +0.4v from Vcore, at least +0.5v might be better for those people.

Don't even think about this "problem" if you have 8 IR3553s or 8 IR3550 or 8 of those TI 40Amp mosfets, you are beyond overkill and you can probably run them naked.


----------



## calderes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> You can't necessarily compare voltages (current densities) of processors made at different lithography sizes. The 930 is 45 nm while Haswell is 22nm, The conductive traces on the latter 22nm are probably twice as small and would degrade faster than the 45nm chips for the same current.


so because I myself don't like posting without proof, and in addition because you mentioned a potential counter argument. Here is an ARSTechnica article (a bit dated - and for some reason - not loading properly on my firefox browser) which discusses a strong distrust of electromigration fears (and in fact is label in the html title as "oc myths-2")

For those of you who do not know...ARS technica is the **** on following techno-legislation and advancements.

Interestingly enough, it points out that electromigration (EM) is a factor (potentially) of BOTH current AND heat - and while they claim to be doubtful of the theoretical harm in GENERAL - they make it clear that their source material claims that both are a factor.

So hopefully keeping things cool means that running at high vcore won't brick your card anytime soon. (again - I've been running on almost 1.4v for about 5 years on my i7-930 to keep it at 4.17ghz on a NH-D14)


----------



## fateswarm

I'm done with 24/7 settings: http://valid.x86.fr/qezaxc For now at least.


----------



## Bluemustang

Hey guys, got my 4790k installed into my extreme4 board and installed windows, but part way through windows install this board is giving me problems using the ssd and hdd together. Which i never had problems on either of my 2 previous boards (x58 gigabyte and z77 gigabyte).

I posted about my problem here http://www.overclock.net/t/1498607/asrock-z97-extreme4-issue/0_100

If anyones got any advice id appreciate it. Or if this new board ultimately refuses to let me use my normal method to move program files+x86 and users to secondary drive then perhaps the next best way to achieve the same result (i know about symlinks but im not sure if thats the best option).


----------



## stubass

This where i am at now.
http://valid.canardpc.com/juk58z

going to tweak more later and see if i can break 5GHz


----------



## RJacobs28

*CPU:* i7 4790k
*CPU Overclock:* 4.8GHz
*Stock VID/OC VID:* 1.184v/1.375v
*Max CPU Temp:* 84c
*Batch Number:* L418C221
*Ram Speed/Timing:* 1866MHz/9-11-9-27
*Motherboard:* Asus Maximus VII Hero
*Delidded:* No
*Price:* $415AUD
*Cooling:* Corsair H100i
*Proof of Ownership:*


----------



## calderes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I seem to be pretty much prime stable at 4.8ghz, 1.335v.
> 
> Problem is huge temp variance among cores, 88c on hottest, 66c coolest. Ambient temp is quite warm, 80F+
> 
> batch: L418C164


delid!


----------



## fateswarm

Delid may kill on either method. Many people that kill their chips are afraid to admit it. Consider all "delid is easy and safe" posts as either trolls or naive.


----------



## $ilent

Looking good stu!

fate is right, delidding was difficult, at least I thought it was.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> But where does he get the info that testing specific FFT numbers tests certain parts of the overclock?
> 
> I cant help but feel that people are repeating the advice from the sandy stable club when saying run 1344 and 1792 for 15 minutes for good indicator for stability, we only meant for that to be a basic piece of advice and not 100% conclusive since 1344 and 1792 are not consistent.


What do you mean aren' consistent. They will surely show an instability consistently if you run them for a sufficient time. 1344k is fast in showing instabilities in Haswell as well as Sandybridge. It isn't the end-all in stress tests however. For me it is just the first I run followed by others like x264, various memtest, and Realbench.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> *CPU:* i7 4790k
> *CPU Overclock:* 4.8GHz
> *Stock VID/OC VID:* 1.184v/1.375v
> *Max CPU Temp:* 84c
> *Batch Number:* L418C221
> *Ram Speed/Timing:* 1866MHz/9-11-9-27
> *Motherboard:* Asus Maximus VII Hero
> *Delidded:* No
> *Price:* $415AUD
> *Cooling:* Corsair H100i
> *Proof of Ownership:*


Proof that batch numbers are meaningless. Our chips are from the same batch but mine needs 1.3v for 4.7GHz. I'm not even going to try 4.8GHz unless I decide to de-lid (which I probably will and then buy a new chip and try again)


----------



## calderes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Delid may kill on either method. Many people that kill their chips are afraid to admit it. Consider all "delid is easy and safe" posts as either trolls or naive.


Well I just got my master's so the income should be ^^^ soon. I'll refer to this post around Christmas time when I finally can afford my new rig - but I assure you - I will be delidding (for the first time)...We've all seen the ring of glue - we've all seen the razor blades from the side that is free of extra components. Let's get this party started.

(If I haven't bought/delidded by January of next year - it's because my wife left me and I can't afford it - she makes so much money! - otherwise - troll me to the end of the earth)

Btw - I'm new around here posting - but I've used OCN since way back to get my 930 to 4.17ghz and I love this place and its tutorials.


----------



## KnownDragon

I would like to say that L419b609 is a decent batch. Has anyone else received a chip from this batch? Wouldn't mind comparing notes.


----------



## RJacobs28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Proof that batch numbers are meaningless. Our chips are from the same batch but mine needs 1.3v for 4.7GHz. I'm not even going to try 4.8GHz unless I decide to de-lid (which I probably will and then buy a new chip and try again)


Mine needed 1.288v to stay stable at 4.7 - that seems pretty consistent to me.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> What do you mean aren' consistent. They will surely show an instability consistently if you run them for a sufficient time. 1344k is fast in showing instabilities in Haswell as well as Sandybridge. It isn't the end-all in stress tests however. For me it is just the first I run followed by others like x264, various memtest, and Realbench.


I mean you could pass them one day after an hour but fail the next day after a few mins, hence not consistent.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I'm done with 24/7 settings: http://valid.x86.fr/qezaxc For now at least.


I would be happy with that clock/voltage for 24/7:thumb:


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I mean you could pass them one day after an hour but fail the next day after a few mins, hence not consistent.


They are consistent. Like any other test it is statistical. You need to run them for more than 1 hour.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I would be happy with that clock/voltage for 24/7:thumb:


Yep. I seem to be getting a jump of voltage requirements at 4.7. I could go 4.8 but 4.7 is already beyond the voltage I want (4.9 seems distant).

The good thing that comes out of it is that I most probably don't have to delid since the main realistic problems appear to be before thermals.


----------



## pony-tail

I have mine now .
Somebody earlier wanted to know what batch no. the Aussie chips are .
Mine is from Umart Brisbane and is Product code BX80646174790k Batch no. is L419B533.
Hope that helps .


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> They are consistent. Like any other test it is statistical. You need to run them for more than 1 hour.


Ok then whatever you say.


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> Just stopped by Microcenter on the way home. Picked up a 4790K . Hope she clocks good. I will find out tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* Phew lucky you quoted me on that I made it all the way home with the wrong MB lol. Grabbed the MSI and not gigabyte trying to beat the stateline rushhour traffic.


Frist L4 I've seen from MC, congrats!









Which MC was it btw?


----------



## phenom01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> Frist L4 I've seen from MC, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which MC was it btw?


Overland Park, Kansas. I had the guy digging through backstock for 15 mins to find a L4 told em if he found one id buy the CPU insurance and he did so I did.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> I have mine now .
> Somebody earlier wanted to know what batch no. the Aussie chips are .
> Mine is from Umart Brisbane and is Product code BX80646174790k Batch no. is L419B533.
> Hope that helps .


Nice. I have one on order from umart. It hasn't made its way down to sydney yet though... Can you post stock volts, results etc when you have them?


----------



## Jeronbernal

Wish me luck with the 2nd one for the mitx build

Different batch


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Ok then whatever you say.


What am I supposed to say to such a response? I guess you just don't get it.


----------



## KnownDragon

Testing trying to bring in 24/7 overclock now. Stabled 4704 at 1.24. With Uncore at auto I.E. 4.4. trying for 4804 with 4.6 Uncore and 1.255 vc. Testing with IBT and aida 64.


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> Overland Park, Kansas. I had the guy digging through backstock for 15 mins to find a L4 told em if he found one id buy the CPU insurance and he did so I did.


Haha awesome! I've often considered slipping the guys at MC a $20 to go searching in the back for me but haven't yet. I normally just ask for them to open up the case and look through the 20-50 CPUs they have in it myself.

It's good to know that L4s do exist at MC, you just have to be a little resourceful.


----------



## Brian Wallace

Well, I think I've found the sweet spot for my particular chip. Here's how I look at it, I don't plan to stress my CPU with prime95, Linx, Aida64, etc 24/7, so if my OC does what I want and doesn't crash, then I call it good  I'm at 4.6 @ 1.21ish and just did a gaming marathon, about 5 hours of various games, Far Cry 3, Assetto Corsa, FSX, and BF4, etc. No crashes and temps were about 60c. HWinfo showed avg vid of 1.218 to 1.216. I call it good.. I'm going to keep trying to work the vcore down little by little then call it super good.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Mine needed 1.288v to stay stable at 4.7 - that seems pretty consistent to me.


I meant to say 1.4v (1.389v actually now with RAM set properly)


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> What am I supposed to say to such a response? I guess you just don't get it.


I get a negative vibe from your posts, so I'm just not gonna bother replying.


----------



## fateswarm

Those of us with digital VRM controllers we get awesome results on temps and amps etc. on HWinfo

e.g. for CPU and RAM vrms on Gigabyte's Gaming 7



*IR3563B is the CPU controller, 3570 the memory modules' controller.


----------



## wanako

I'm gonna be buying this a little later. Once you guys have bought all the L3's off.


----------



## Lu(ky

Yeah just a FYI for anyone looking for one at MicroCenter in Tusin, CA they only have L3 on there shelf the sales guy let me take a quick look through them all. Now they may have more in back but the 30 boxes I went through where all L3..


----------



## Alxx

Gigabyte Z87 UD4H



highest i ever saw was 60 C°


----------



## Peen

Who ever said to delid, I would but plan on selling when Haswell-E comes out so I want max resell. Plus knowing it's stable at 4.8ghz doesn't hurt


----------



## fateswarm

Hah, now I know why the memory VRM phases rarely have to be more than 1 or 2. The power losses appear to be no more than 0.5Watts. Those things run cool as a fridge.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxx*
> 
> Gigabyte Z87 UD4H
> 
> 
> 
> highest i ever saw was 60 C°


Yep. Z87 gigabytes were total overkill on mosfets, they went with IR3553 or even better. Now because they probably know Broadwell will be similar, they downgraded them A LOT and even now I see the temps are decent on high load.

Only problem are the cheapest cards with only 4 phases with the new mosfets.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I get a negative vibe from your posts, so I'm just not gonna bother replying.


All I said was that if you are unstable and run Prime 95 long enough, it will consistently fail if it fails at all. I don't see what can be negative about that except you seem to disagree. I found your response pretty rude and negative though.

I have been responding mostly to posts where people have been making incorrect statements, usually based on something they have heard, in order to clear it up I guess you can interpret that as negative if you want, but I think of it as positive.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Here's my submission.

Stock VID in bios 1.088
Overclock voltage 1.288
4.7Ghz



Batch # L352C119


----------



## pony-tail

What is the relevance of L3 vs L4 batches ?
Is one preferable to the other ?


----------



## Tmfs

L4 is more preferable based on the very small pool of results so far.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> L4 is more preferable based on the very small pool of results so far.


Cool thanks !


----------



## sfdxsm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sfdxsm*
> 
> Mind sharing your BIOS settings? Being I can't even get into Windows @ 4.5ghz or stay stable at anything over stock curious to hear settings (I'm running Asus Z97-Pro).
> 
> 
> 
> The main settings are in this post
> 
> I've seen a couple of people with an ASUS skin CPU-Z (black and green). Where did you get it?
Click to expand...

Was on my CD of all the various drivers/software Asus packaged along. I see someone posted a link. Only downfall is it's not up to date (1.69 vs 1.69.2) and no idea how to get it to update as there is no tools button like on the normal version.


----------



## Peen

Whats the record for core temp variance? I'm up to 26c now. I have a decent chip even with this huge variance (4.8ghz 1.35v stable) Hit 100c on hottest, 74c on lowest with custom watercooler.

It's a bit frustrating when the IHS can't even transfer enough heat to the waterblock to get the radiator luke warm.

My 5ghz AMD FX chip will get it very warm!


----------



## RJacobs28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Whats the record for core temp variance? I'm up to 26c now. I have a decent chip even with this huge variance (4.8ghz 1.35v stable) Hit 100c on hottest, 74c on lowest with custom watercooler.
> 
> It's a bit frustrating when the IHS can't even transfer enough heat to the waterblock to get the radiator luke warm.
> 
> My 5ghz AMD FX chip will get it very warm!


Tried reapplying the thermal paste?


----------



## Peen

Of course, but I never screw up thermal paste anymore I do it so often. The core temp variance tells me the IHS isn't making good contact with core.


----------



## spacin9

Well... let's see what we got... I hope my H100i in push/pull can tame this puppy cause I ain't delidding.

Delivered 8 PM pacific. UPS trying my patience...


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> 
> 
> Well... let's see what we got... I hope my H100i in push/pull can tame this puppy cause I ain't delidding.
> 
> Delivered 8 PM pacific. UPS trying my patience...


Haswell doesn't put out that much heat really, just the heat transfer die is very bad. My radiator doesn't even get luke warm. This is my 4th Haswell and they all were the same.


----------



## sfdxsm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sfdxsm*
> 
> Mind sharing your BIOS settings? Being I can't even get into Windows @ 4.5ghz or stay stable at anything over stock curious to hear settings (I'm running Asus Z97-Pro).
> 
> 
> 
> The main settings are in this post
> 
> I've seen a couple of people with an ASUS skin CPU-Z (black and green). Where did you get it?
Click to expand...

Thanks. Just cannot get into Windows no matter what once I break the 4.5ghz. Your settings allowed it to post fine but upon loading Windows would BSOD. When I went back down to 45 as multiplier all was well. XTU running stress tests fine. Temps are a little higher than I expected. Constant 80-85c on CPU test and oddly seeing 85-92c on memory tests. But at least stable. Was hoping to stay under 1.3 vcore but it's pulling 1.308 constantly at idle and nothing less. Spiking 1.328 under full load.

Going to try to see if I can break 4.5ghz on air with a lower multiplier and tweak BCLK a little but not really expecting it to work at this stage.


----------



## yawa

Alright I'll be joining you guys tomorrow late afternoon.

Cannot pass up the Microcenter deal for i7 4790k + MSI Z97 MOBO for $399. Also I can't pass it up as the God's have apparently smiled on my reckless decision to get it this weekend.









So heading into the Microcenter in Cambridge, MA ASAP tomorrow. Will have it in my loop hopefully right after that (luckily they have a $62.99 Raystorm Intel Water block in stock as well). So hope to join you soon.


----------



## Cozmo85

Switched my h80i out for an h100i tonight and front mounted it in the case. Temps have dropped like 15-20c on prime95 small FFt's since the radiator isnt heating up from the vrm's and things anymore.


----------



## yawa

Woah, someone enlighten me on the L4 situation. Why we freaking out and wanting them?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Alright I'll be joining you guys tomorrow late afternoon.
> 
> Cannot pass up the Microcenter deal for i7 4790k + MSI Z97 MOBO for $399. Also I can't pass it up as the God's have apparently smiled on my reckless decision to get it this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So heading into the Microcenter in Cambridge, MA ASAP tomorrow. Will have it in my loop hopefully right after that (luckily they have a $62.99 Raystorm Intel Water block in stock as well). So hope to join you soon.


See if they have any L4's, I will be going through there Sunday morning...oh, and, congrats...


----------



## yawa

Will do man.

Total aside here, but Medford huh? I grew up there. Near Playstead I imagine?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Will do man.
> 
> Total aside here, but Medford huh? I grew up there. Near Playstead I imagine?


West Medford, across from the commuter rail...it really doesn't matter the batch #, I am getting the 2 year return plan with MC....


----------



## fateswarm

*4.9 gigs* man! http://valid.x86.fr/a4x9v7 Below 1.3v on air.

PS. I ain't trying this for 'stability' (or performance).


----------



## yawa

Nice job.

Even though you ain't going for it give a quick Cinebench a shot if possible.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Nice job.
> 
> Even though you ain't going for it give a quick Cinebench a shot if possible.


With an 8x of Ring, you don't want to test that for performance.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Of course, but I never screw up thermal paste anymore I do it so often. The core temp variance tells me the IHS isn't making good contact with core.


Could be the IHS is misshapen a little or the internal tim was applied by a blind chimp down at the banana stand. All you can do it remount and try again and then rma it if nothing improves.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Alright I'll be joining you guys tomorrow late afternoon.
> 
> Cannot pass up the Microcenter deal for i7 4790k + MSI Z97 MOBO for $399. Also I can't pass it up as the God's have apparently smiled on my reckless decision to get it this weekend.
> 
> So heading into the Microcenter in Cambridge, MA ASAP tomorrow. Will have it in my loop hopefully right after that (luckily they have a $62.99 Raystorm Intel Water block in stock as well). So hope to join you soon.


How much did you win?









And good luck with the new hardware


----------



## fateswarm

*5 gigs*! http://valid.x86.fr/1i9g1v boom boom boom!

Now even more unstable and even more slow. lol.

oh crap, wrong nickname, I'll have to redo.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> Could be the IHS is misshapen a little or the internal tim was applied by a blind chimp down at the banana stand. All you can do it remount and try again and then rma it if nothing improves.


I like to think a chimp put it on. I've tried a remount with no difference. I have a good chip regardless so not worth the RMA. Doing some 5ghz bench now.


----------



## fateswarm

here. 5 gigs. http://valid.x86.fr/1i9g1v

ON AIR!1111

5 GIGS ON AIRIIIR

(unstable/slow)


----------



## fateswarm

zomg. 5.1 gigs on air! http://valid.x86.fr/1i9g1v

(crashed right after validation)


----------



## cephelix

that's amazing fate!keep on tweakin!


----------



## The Source

I have a question. Using Hwinfo64 and I noticed some pretty high temps on Temp #5, #6 and I have no idea what those are referring too. Anyone one know?


----------



## sfdxsm

So jeally. I'd be happy to hit 4.6 lol


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> zomg. 5.1 gigs on air! http://valid.x86.fr/1i9g1v
> 
> (crashed right after validation)


These Gigabyte gaming boards are pretty solid eh?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> These Gigabyte gaming boards are pretty solid eh?


Definitely. 8 true phases on a digital controller. Even the mosfets don't overheat and I was worried about that since they were downgraded since Z87.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> zomg. 5.1 gigs on air! http://valid.x86.fr/1i9g1v
> (crashed right after validation)


Nice work. What batch?


----------



## Peen

Is everyone's motherboard setting uncore at 4000mhz default? Mine also sets 1.2v cache voltage. I can run 4.8ghz 1.35v CPU with 4.4ghz uncore 1.2v with 16GB 2600mhz RAM 11-13-13-32 1T prime blend v28.5 stable.


----------



## Peen

Action pic! 4.8ghz Haswell vs 5ghz AMD FX!


----------



## pony-tail

Nearest I can get at present to proof of ownership


----------



## Zt1tan

My proof post, only 20 minutes and messing with a few volts, had bout 3 reboots. And I'm pretty noob at this, but pretty sure I'm not gonna get 4.8 without giving her more juice.

Very please so far.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Are an i3 4150 ( http://ark.intel.com/products/77486/Intel-Core-i3-4150-Processor-3M-Cache-3_50-GHz ) and an i3 4760 ( http://ark.intel.com/products/77493/Intel-Core-i3-4360-Processor-4M-Cache-3_70-GHz ) also Devil's Canyon?


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> How much did you win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And good luck with the new hardware


Looks like 500 bucks. Wish I were that lucky.

On the brighter side of things, I'm at 4.7ghz at 1.28Vcore maxing temps at around 78c. XTU and Realbench stable. I played with p95 earlier and it kept pissing me off cause it would BSOD up until about 1.32v. Still, I'm fine with 2 out of 3.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> zomg. 5.1 gigs on air! http://valid.x86.fr/1i9g1v
> 
> (crashed right after validation)


just booting to windows,or tested on something?


----------



## Zt1tan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Looks like 500 bucks. Wish I were that lucky.
> 
> On the brighter side of things, I'm at 4.7ghz at 1.28Vcore maxing temps at around 78c. XTU and Realbench stable. I played with p95 earlier and it kept pissing me off cause it would BSOD up until about 1.32v. Still, I'm fine with 2 out of 3.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> just booting to windows,or tested on something?


Does that have anything to do with his ram freq?


----------



## CapZ

So, with [email protected] I am stable so far. However, after letting Prime run for about three minutes, I'll get a temperature spike from 78°C up to 100°C, which is kinda weird.
Well, I guess I'll leave it at my offset values until I got the latest BIOS installed and checked up on alle the available options.


----------



## EvanDSays

Hey guys. I'm a bit concerned. I picked up a Devils Canyon 4690k and ASRock Z97 Extreme4 for my new build. I just saw that ASRock's website lists compatibility with my CPU at BIOS 1.30 but it only comes with 1.00. Has anyone been able to boot up with 1.00 to get an opportunity to flash the BIOS? If this isn't possible I guess i am out of luck. I really thought ALL Z97 motherboards were Devils Canyon friendly out of the box but I guess I could be wrong!


----------



## Quantum Reality

There may or may not be ways to do a "blind flash" with that board. Hopefully you don't end up out of pocket buying some Celeron CPU just to have to do the flash.


----------



## Peen

I think you'll be fine, it may not recognize the CPU correctly but should work.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapZ*
> 
> So, with [email protected] I am stable so far. However, after letting Prime run for about three minutes, I'll get a temperature spike from 78°C up to 100°C, which is kinda weird.
> Well, I guess I'll leave it at my offset values until I got the latest BIOS installed and checked up on alle the available options.


You need to set voltage to manual from adaptive when stress testing on that asus board. Otherwise it will spike like crazy.

I should add that you need to be using a specific version of Prime. Its was post a few pages back,


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> zomg. 5.1 gigs on air! http://valid.x86.fr/1i9g1v
> 
> (crashed right after validation)


i'm speechless, what batch please?


----------



## fateswarm

L336D106. I really don't think it's anything great considering other performance settings are hit.

I believe the most important tweaks are undervolting while still keeping a high performance.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> L336D106. I really don't think it's anything great considering other performance settings are hit.
> 
> I believe the most important tweaks are undervolting while still keeping a high performance.


LoL epic!!! the same one i'm having here.... 5ghz 1.29v quick tested with superpi 32mb..... screen to come next days.


----------



## Jeronbernal

I can boot [email protected] like fateswarm on my first chip but I crash like two seconds after aida64 or prime95 start testing XD

Other than adjusting the voltage higher for a certain core frequency, and keeping memory at a low frequency, what can I do to adjust and stabilize a overclock?

I pretty much leave everything at auto for the moment, other than core multiplier and core voltage. And turn the voltage to manual

Any input would be nice. I'm reading through darkwizzies guide atm also. Would adjusting the ring help much or should I just leave it auto?


----------



## Peen

And are you putting any load on it fateswarm?

I've settled mine in few hours of stable stress testing for possibly 24/7 use. Final results for batch L418C164...

4.8ghz 1.348v
4.4ghz cache 1.2v
16gb 2600mhz HyperX Beast 11-13-13-32 1T 1.65v
Maximus Hero VI Z87


----------



## fateswarm

As I said, it crashes right after validation. Also the gigabyte utility that lets me adjust settings right next to the browser helps. Tips for "pro" (not really) overclocking: ring 8x, memory 8x.

I would be more impressed with very low voltage results while still being above 4.6 gigs and high performance settings (e.g. my 4.6gig 1.24v I constantly run is on 2400 mem and 40x ring).

That's where a real world advantage would be since it would have a real world benefit.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> I can boot [email protected] like fateswarm on my first chip but I crash like two seconds after aida64 or prime95 start testing XD
> 
> Other than adjusting the voltage higher for a certain core frequency, and keeping memory at a low frequency, what can I do to adjust and stabilize a overclock?
> 
> I pretty much leave everything at auto for the moment, other than core multiplier and core voltage. And turn the voltage to manual
> 
> Any input would be nice. I'm reading through darkwizzies guide atm also. Would adjusting the ring help much or should I just leave it auto?


lowering ring can help stabilize. if you are leaving it on auto it can cause bsods. set it to something like 4.0 @ 1.18v until you find your core multi stable then go back and raise it if you want but the performance gain of oc cache is just about zero. In darks guide we set it to 3.4 but I see no reason to under clock it on the 4790k just run it stock and lock the voltage to manuel.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Ah he did say that lol it was in just realllllllly tiny font lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> lowering ring can help stabilize. if you are leaving it on auto it can cause bsods. set it to something like 4.0 @ 1.18v until you find your core multi stable then go back and raise it if you want but the performance gain of oc cache is just about zero. In darks guide we set it to 3.4 but I see no reason to under clock it on the 4790k just run it stock and lock the voltage to manuel.


Thanks, will definitely get on that in the morning for sure.

Any other tips?

Fateswarm what did you mean 8x and 8x


----------



## fateswarm

800MHz


----------



## lilchronic

ehh 4.8ghz 1.45v hopefully this z97 board is better it gets here monday, it feels like im waiting all over again for the 4790k but it just a motherboard lol


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> As I said, it crashes right after validation. Also the gigabyte utility that lets me adjust settings right next to the browser helps. Tips for "pro" (not really) overclocking: ring 8x, memory 8x.
> 
> I would be more impressed with very low voltage results while still being above 4.6 gigs and high performance settings (e.g. my 4.6gig 1.24v I constantly run is on 2400 mem and 40x ring).
> 
> That's where a real world advantage would be since it would have a real world benefit.


My chip runs similar to this. I was able to run 4.7gig at 1.24v Mem on 2400 and a 44xring. Trying to push in 4.8 1.27v and mem 2404 temps stay in seventies right now vring has been lowered to test theory of lower ring..


----------



## angelotti

...


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calderes*
> 
> so because I myself don't like posting without proof, and in addition because you mentioned a potential counter argument. Here is an ARSTechnica article (a bit dated - and for some reason - not loading properly on my firefox browser) which discusses a strong distrust of electromigration fears (and in fact is label in the html title as "oc myths-2")
> 
> For those of you who do not know...ARS technica is the **** on following techno-legislation and advancements.
> 
> Interestingly enough, it points out that electromigration (EM) is a factor (potentially) of BOTH current AND heat - and while they claim to be doubtful of the theoretical harm in GENERAL - they make it clear that their source material claims that both are a factor.
> 
> So hopefully keeping things cool means that running at high vcore won't brick your card anytime soon. (again - I've been running on almost 1.4v for about 5 years on my i7-930 to keep it at 4.17ghz on a NH-D14)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*


Temperature affects everything (cpu, board (vrm's), ram, psu, etc...). Temperature increase causes current resistance increase and also insulators "resistance" decrease (which means the exact opposite of what you want or what they are supposed to do), which means you need higher voltages (across the board) to compensate for that, which means even more temperature increase, and so on... It is a normal process, but it wreaks havoc with your OC/testing.
I don't know what the ideal temperature for all these conductors/insulators to be "most" efficient is, but when it comes to semiconductors, the general believe is that anything above 50°C will hinder the proper operation and performance.

When those intel/asus rep's claimed that "_heat won't kill the chip, the voltage will_", they meant just that!, which is true. But some people misunderstood it, and figured that they meant something like: "temps are not a factor" because the cpu throttles at 100°C.
Also, not killing the chip doesn't mean it won't degrade it either. Temperature is a major contributor to degradation.


----------



## KnownDragon

Well the scaling between my 4.7 stable and the 4.8 is so great but it isn't the worse. Still have a few things to tweak in order to have it prime stable. Is folding the only use for prime?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> So your thought process is that, if I cannot achieve OC stability, then I should "test" with something that makes the OC look like it's stable ?!?
> Intel is going to be so happy with "guides" like these.., it will keep them in business forever!
> With mentality like that, it's small wonder that their idea of "research and development" boils down to 'refreshing' (and by that I mean raising the frequency a little and changing it's name) an already problematic product.
> 
> The idea is, if you can run prime 28.5x at stock, you need to be able to run it OC-ed as well!, in order to qualify the chip's operation as stable. It's not as if you're asking it to also make you a sandwich and bake a cake if you run prime 28.5 while OC-ed. It will operate the same way as it does with stock frequencies.


I agree with you completely except for one thing. What if using a different stability test means you can run a certain multi without deliding? I certainly would not suggest someone delid just to pass prime95.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ehh 4.8ghz 1.45v hopefully this z97 board is better it gets here monday, it feels like im waiting all over again for the 4790k but it just a motherboard lol


dont get your hopes up on the z97..

im going to test the DC on my z87x-oc in a while to check what the stock vcore is as im sure these chips go further with z87 for some reason..

or maybe the hero 7 bios is turd.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> dont get your hopes up on the z97..
> 
> im going to test the DC on my z87x-oc in a while to check what the stock vcore is as im sure these chips go further with z87 for some reason..
> 
> or maybe the hero 7 bios is turd.


I would have to say that my hero 7 is pretty spot on. I haven't updated bios and to be honest I am almost afraid to (fear of not being able to flash back to original.) However if a chip is decent on one board it should do decent on most. We need to come up with a way of testing the z87 against z97 to see if one can push the exact same chip a little further then the other one.


----------



## PaulAllen

I'm getting insane temps with my overclock only when using Prime95 and IntelBurnTest (Idling @ 25-32*C .. Maxing @ 90-100*C) :

Hardware:

4790k (L418C134)
ASRock Extreme6
Corsair H105 (Performance Mode)
Settings:

Multi: x47
VCore: 1.225 (Offset: Auto)
CPU Cache Voltage: 1.2
CPU VIN: 1.9
LLC: Auto
All other offsets: Auto
SpeedStepping: Disabled
4.8Ghz @ 1.225V maxing at over 90*C on IBT (Failed Prime95 within a couple of minutes)


4.7Ghz @ 1.225V hovering around just over 80*C in AIDA64


Is there something glaringly obvious that I'm missing? I've re-seated my H105 with different thermal paste and there's no difference. I did have the "loose backplate" issue, but the waterblock seems to be sat with good contact to the CPU. Is this going to need a delid to get running at respectable temps?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*


Thanks for your kind comments, I will update the stress test links.

Please accept my utmost apologies the guide is not to your satisfaction.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulAllen*
> 
> I'm getting insane temps with my overclock only when using Prime95 and IntelBurnTest (Idling @ 25-32*C .. Maxing @ 90-100*C) :
> 
> Hardware:
> 
> 4790k (L418C134)
> ASRock Extreme6
> Corsair H105 (Performance Mode)
> Settings:
> 
> Multi: x47
> VCore: 1.225 (Offset: Auto)
> CPU Cache Voltage: 1.2
> CPU VIN: 1.9
> LLC: Auto
> All other offsets: Auto
> SpeedStepping: Disabled
> 4.8Ghz @ 1.225V maxing at over 90*C on IBT (Failed Prime95 within a couple of minutes)
> 
> 4.7Ghz @ 1.225V hovering around just over 80*C in AIDA64
> 
> Is there something glaringly obvious that I'm missing? I've re-seated my H105 with different thermal paste and there's no difference. I did have the "loose backplate" issue, but the waterblock seems to be sat with good contact to the CPU. Is this going to need a delid to get running at respectable temps?


Hi

Try switching out that offset voltage to manual, if your vcore could be spiking up albeit from those screenshots it doesnt look like it does. Id try a reseat of the H100, is the pump plugged into a SYS_FAN header on your motherboard also?


----------



## Clexzor

Some results I got from recent microcenter 4790k L3 batch.

Currently only running 4.5ghz since on stock cooler atm. loop isn't ready yet.

Asus hero VII z97 latest bios 0904

4.5ghz @ 1.18v with cache @ 4.2ghz 1.16v been playing wildstar for about 4 hours no hiccups. Also did some full size 100% cpu usage zips.
Ram 8gb 2800mhz 1.2v vtt

4.8ghz booted in @ 1.28 but don't have the cooling to test yet.


----------



## fateswarm

I would doubt prim95-blend is unrealistic. It would be very common to reach that kind of load by at least combining the loads of a couple of realistic apps. The dedicated cpu blend95 test might be less unrealistic but I noticed even that may be stable if blend is stable, only with other thermals.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I would doubt prim95-blend is unrealistic. It would be very common to reach that kind of load by at least combining the loads of a couple of realistic apps. The dedicated cpu blend95 test might be less unrealistic but I noticed even that may be stable if blend is stable, only with other thermals.


But what about the time frame? is there a real program(s) going to push the cpu to that load and thermals for that amount of time ? if you have something that specific then you know you need to be 12hours prime95 blend stable . Its not going to meet a prime95 type load by accident.


----------



## The Source

You guys pining for that 5GHz stable are dreaming.

Don't expect too much out of those ASUS boards. I had a z87 Hero and while it was solid, it didn't seem to like to clock very high on the 4770K's I put in it.


----------



## henkkaap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> dont get your hopes up on the z97..
> 
> im going to test the DC on my z87x-oc in a while to check what the stock vcore is as im sure these chips go further with z87 for some reason..
> 
> or maybe the hero 7 bios is turd.


Which BIOS does your Gigabyte Z87X-OC have? I own the same board and want to purchase a DC CPU. At the moment I do not have a CPU so I cannot update the BIOS. Does DC work on that board with BIOS F6 (or F7)?

Thankyou for any help you can provide.


----------



## fateswarm

I suspect the board gets out of the equation with a couple of simple tests. e.g. I notice my true voltage on a multimeter is where it should be and I know theoretically that the mosfets can handle the current. There is actually a requirement by the specification that the cpu must be shutdown (cut the supply completely) if the vrm fails to provide the right voltage.

Of great help is the data of digital VRM controllers on HWInfo. It directly gives an output of Wattage, Current carrying and Amps.

I still wonder if ASUS outputs that information or it still hides the true nature of the VRM controllers even in that..


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> You guys pining for that 5GHz stable are dreaming.
> 
> Don't expect too much out of those ASUS boards. I had a z87 Hero and while it was solid, it didn't seem to like to clock very high on the 4770K's I put in it.


yep.on asus what you boot it's more stable than msi, in my case.on msi higher clocks but not stable.
take a look:
msi mpower max ac

4.5 ghz @ 1.22v
passed wprime 32 and wprime 1024 Temp max 43
4.6 ghz @ 1.25v
passed wprime 32 and wprime wprime 1024 Temp max 46

4.7 ghz @ 1.3v
passed wprime 32 x 4 times. wprime 1024 bsod at 16% Temp max 49

4.8 ghz @ 1.35v
passed wprime 32 x 4 times.wrprime 1024 Temp max 52 (bad waterblock install cuz tems per core are 51-52-53-46)

4.9 ghz @ 1.46
passed wprime 32 x 4 times. wprime 1024 temp max 62

5 ghz @ 1.55v boot to windows but crash on prime.

asus maximus vi extreme

4.1 @ 1.10v stable 3x wprime

4.2 @ 1.13v stable 3x wprime

4.3 @ 1.16v stable 3x wprime

4.4 @ 1.20v stable 3x wprime

4.5 @ 1.23v stable 3x wprime

4.6 @ 1.28v stable 3x wprime

4.7 @ 1.33v stable 3x wprime

4.7 @ 1.38v stable 3x wprime


----------



## $ilent

I think im gonna have to buy an extra rad for my case, my temps are getting up to 80c through the night, albeit that is with my 4790k at 4.7ghz and 2x overclocked gpus all running on a single 360mm rad


----------



## TTheuns

So, this happened yesterday:

Haven't got it installed yet (no motherboard) but it's here!


----------



## angelotti

...


----------



## fateswarm

It has to be said there are some "freak" crashes sometimes, very rarely, on all systems. e.g. I had an i7 laptop that was extremely stable 99.9% of the time. Once and only once every 2 or 3 months it might shut down out of the blue like someone overclocked it above specification.

The cause is not clear but it could be the cpu. After all I doubt there is "0 chance" here. We just determine an "extreme unlikelihood".

Intel also sells an "extreme unlikelihood" on stock I guess.


----------



## $ilent

I have updated the front page with a new tab showing all the results as per overclock. Out of 98 people we have 19 overclock speeds submitted thus far.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> My comments were not meant to insult or discredit you. If you don't find any pertinent information in my post, you can say so (for the others, not for me), or come with proof or at least arguments (if i am wrong). But pouting and sarcasm...


I'm starting to think you might just be a cyborg in which case your people skills firmware seems to out of date.

It's the delivery. This isn't a workplace environment. We are here to enjoy this hobby and have a little fun. Not too much though as it's been proven to be dangerous.

Thanks for the hard work $ilent.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> But what about the time frame? is there a real program(s) going to push the cpu to that load and thermals for that amount of time ? if you have something that specific then you know you need to be 12hours prime95 blend stable . Its not going to meet a prime95 type load by accident.


For most situations, 2/3h test should suffice (with the proper stress test). Claiming the necessity of 12/24h tests is a bit much, especially considering that some crashed on a second 12/24h test (where they passed the first run).
Giving the variables that come into play, like ambient temps and OS background loads (like scheduled tasks, AV's, updates etc..), then 12/24h tests will not be absolutely definitive and should be considered optional, and not needed for most situations (except mission critical pc's).

Like you said, those that meet similar conditions to prime loads in day to day usage, will know they need to test for longer.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> Delidding is just a crutch to prop-up a gimping chip (when it comes to OC-ing). It shouldn't be necessary in the first place.
> As i said before, not testing with latest prime will not completely invalidate other stress tests. As long as you are aware of the facts (mostly that you might have to revisit your OC in the near future and/or you might suffer a BSOD every now and then) and not lie to yourself about the achieved stability, it's fine. Especially if the hardest thing you throw to the OC-ed cpu is gaming (more so, casual gaming).
> x264 regular encoding (megui, handbrake, etc..) will not be covered by 'XTU' or "aida' if the voltage set for those tests is at the limit of that particular test needs (according to my experience, not even prime 27.9 managed it).
> 
> The thing is, this sort of warning is not present in any guide that i've read so far (when it comes to aida, xtu and the like..).
> I think we can dispense with the sarcasm.
> My comments were not meant to insult or discredit you. If you don't find any pertinent information in my post, you can say so (for the others, not for me), or come with proof or at least arguments (if i am wrong). But pouting and sarcasm...


Deliding doesnt prop up anything. You do not gain core clock overhead that was not there already. Deliding is for a chip that is overclocking well and has more voltage headroom but no more temp headroom. Say a 4770k that can do 4.8ghz @ 1.28volts but its already hitting 95c in prime95. That chip can go higher by ether deliding or use a cooler test.

No one has to lie to them self about stability. I pick up a certain attitude in your posts about this subject.

I understand you wanting to get the correct info out but why do you care so much about what other people call stable on their own pc? Its not going to make your PC bsod.


----------



## fateswarm

People should know of degradation before knowing about testing. If you go 1.45 or higher on any cooling, you might degrade the cpu during "testing"







Then later on to find out it's "stable" at say, 1.35 but to have lost a chance to be a bit higher.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> People should know of degradation before knowing about testing. If you go 1.45 or higher on any cooling, you might degrade the cpu during "testing"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then later on to find out it's "stable" at say, 1.35 but to have lost a chance to be a bit higher.


I've yet to see actual proof of this degradation using Intel recommended voltage specifications. And personally, although limited to a decade or so, I have yet to see any degradation in any system I've built. Although I've never held on to a system for more than 4 years and I'm assuming those that do OC are the same way, upgrading fairly often.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> I've yet to see actual proof of this degradation using Intel recommended voltage specifications. And personally, although limited to a decade or so, I have yet to see any degradation in any system I've built. Although I've never held on to a system for more than 4 years and I'm assuming those that do OC are then same way with upgrading fairly often.


yea. These cpus can take a beating. There are some that are more sensitive to degradation but its a lottery just like overclocking.

The actual use of the cpu is such a major factor in degradation. My cpu could be doing 100 times the work someone elses does.

The cpu under more stress will degrade faster. So consider that when deciding what voltage works for your 24/7.

If you run prime95 for 24 hours at a time becuase you love it then stay under 1.3v.


----------



## fateswarm

Unless you think countless of OCN users are lying, there is degradation on those voltages. Various examples are even at ~1.35v.

I would not go above 1.3v if I absolutely want to ensure survival at a certain cpu settings for a year or more.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Unless you think countless of OCN users are lying, there is degradation on those voltages. Various examples are even at ~1.35v.
> 
> I would not go above 1.3v if I absolutely want to ensure survival at a certain cpu settings for a year or more.


lying no those ppl are telling truth. How many pages are in that degradation thread vs haswell owners? Tiny percentage there.

Even less reports in the hw overclocking thread.

And myself again with 2 4670k just under 1.4v. No issues 6 months later.


----------



## fateswarm

I wasn't responding to you. Your post is 7 seconds earlier than mine. You actually admitted there are degradation reports.


----------



## angelotti

...


----------



## $ilent

Please keep the posts relevant to the discussion of the club folks.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> For most situations, 2/3h test should suffice (with the proper stress test). Claiming the necessity of 12/24h tests is a bit much, especially considering that some crashed on a second 12/24h test (where they passed the first run).
> Giving the variables that come into play, like ambient temps and OS background loads (like scheduled tasks, AV's, updates etc..), then 12/24h tests will not be absolutely definitive and should be considered optional, and not needed for most situations (except mission critical pc's).
> 
> Like you said, those that meet similar conditions to prime loads in day to day usage, will know they need to test for longer.


What stress test do you recommend that would be good to run for ~2/3h to ~3/4h which would help in "dialing in" a longer term overclock?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> What stress test do you recommend that would be good to run for ~2/3h to ~3/4h which would help in "dialing in" a longer term overclock?


I used AIDA64, seems pretty stable. Ive also run my pc [email protected] overnight and its still going some 10 hours later.


----------



## fateswarm

Guys, put your 24/7 overclocks on your sigs so we know what's going on : P


----------



## $ilent

Done!


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Guys, put your 24/7 overclocks on your sigs so we know what's going on : P












guys stop [email protected]#%^ng on what is stable and what is not.already makes me feel sad whats going on on other forums.








don't ruin this thread plz cuz $ilent did great job.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Deliding doesnt prop up anything. You do not gain core clock overhead that was not there already. Deliding is for a chip that is overclocking well and has more voltage headroom but no more temp headroom. Say a 4770k that can do 4.8ghz @ 1.28volts but its already hitting 95c in prime95. That chip can go higher by ether deliding or use a cooler test.
> 
> No one has to lie to them self about stability. I pick up a certain attitude in your posts about this subject.
> 
> I understand you wanting to get the correct info out but why do you care so much about what other people call stable on their own pc? Its not going to make your PC bsod.


+1

and for sure if my chip is good as my dealer showed to me i will not run any prime95 or linx avx2 stuff like these ones, i just want the chip pushing for those cpu tests moments like 3md2011 firestrike and family, for daily use i'll be fine with 1.25/ 1.27v at any clock ... time will tell.

and yes earlier i've wrote i was not going to get the 4790k but i'd lost the bet with my friend, i told him... look at this batch bruh ... i bet you can't find the same one hitting these clocks, he said u sure? yeah .. if you do get it that's mine, so the challenge was accepted and i lost t ahahah


----------



## tw33k

My main PC, 3770K in a Maximus V Formula, never crashes/BSODs. It's been running at 4.7GHz daily for about 12 months. It is my TV, blu-ray player, stereo. I use it for work sometimes and am on it every day surfing, visiting forums etc. I reckon it would not pass a 24 hour Prime95 run.

I have never used Prime95 to test stability and never will. I believe there are better options but if you choose to use it then what do I care? People need to chill. Just because you believe something doesn't make it right for everyone.


----------



## PaulAllen

So I've re-seated my heatsink and changed my H105 fans to pull cold air into the case, which has shaved off a couple of degrees, but I still can't run Prime95 without it hitting 100*C. As far as voltages go this chip seems to perform pretty well. I can pass 10 runs of IBT (Very High) at 1.225V (4.8Ghz) but temps are becoming a real issue for getting any further.

I don't think I can afford to risk de-lidding, although I might change my mind as I'd love to see what this chip can do at 1.3V, considering many people are struggling to boot with 4.8 on less than that.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I used AIDA64, seems pretty stable. Ive also run my pc [email protected] overnight and its still going some 10 hours later.


I also use AIDA64 but have found that [email protected] can BSOD settings that a quick AIDA64 test will pass (@1hr+). I've also noticed that Rosetta uses more memory when running compared to WCG/[email protected]

I've experienced random BSOD running Rosetta 100% load for 24/48/72+ hrs or sometimes even one week out while running overclocks on my 4770K.

I still use AIDA64/Prime to do my short term testing. If your overclock setting are very unstable while running Rosetta it will bork/wipe-out all your downloaded work files and the Rosetta servers will stop sending out work units if you keep requesting too much.


----------



## Quantum Reality

@angelotti

Please be aware that there are still going to be statistical fluctuations from CPU to CPU simply because of certain inherently uncontrollable aspects of mass production processes using a raw material which is modified during production. The fact that there is normally a *spread* in the overlocking speeds people get such that there are some "golden" and some "junk" CPUs is a testament to the phenomenon of statistical fluctuations.

What Intel _can_ and probably _does_ do, is occasionally bias that distribution of fluctuations by purposely changing their binning, as they did with the 2x00K Sandy Bridge CPUs.

But it doesn't matter, some people managed to get 5.4 on air, others could only get 4.8 on water. And the distribution of speeds means that to a certain extent the overclockability of a CPU is not within user control and therefore inherently statistical in nature.

So there is stil a silicon lottery, but what is lost in all this is that strictly speaking, any CPU sold by Intel or AMD is only guaranteed to operate up to and including the specifications of normal + Turbo clock speeds. Anything beyond that is gravy.


----------



## sfdxsm

Best I've been able to do so far. Pulled the vcore down under 1.3. Still cannot run a Prime Blend (BSOD) but I've had success running Heavenly, XTU, playing games (Watch Dogs, BF4, Black Ops, etc) and general usage. So I consider that a win for now. Really want to break into 4.7/4.8 territory but looks like that'll be a long shot with my particular chip. Might pull the heat sink and check out the thermal paste as I'm not too excited about the temp spikes near 90c under constantly heavy load.

Grabbed the Intel $25 protection plan in case something goes south.

Thanks to tw33k for sharing settings. Borrowed his for the most part.

Everything mostly "auto" except
CPU core voltage: Adaptive +offset 0.002, additional turbo +1.297
CPU Multiplier: Sync 45x
CPU Cache Voltage: Adaptive+
Long Duration Package Power Limit: 140 W
CPU Integrated VR Current limit: 160.0 A
CPU Integrated VR fault management: disabled
CPU Integrated VR Efficiency mode: high performance


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> ...
> I pick up a certain attitude in your posts about this subject.
> 
> ...why do you care so much about what other people call stable on their own pc? Its not going to make your PC bsod.


You're right actually.
Point taken, lesson learned.


----------



## ixsis

OK, I think I'm done. Cooling right now with a Megahalem with a single AP14 in pull. After a 6 hour run of XTU, temps average 68 with a single peak of 71.

VID 1.008/1.262


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfdxsm*
> 
> Best I've been able to do so far. Pulled the vcore down under 1.3. Still cannot run a Prime Blend (BSOD) but I've had success running Heavenly, XTU, playing games (Watch Dogs, BF4, Black Ops, etc) and general usage. So I consider that a win for now. Really want to break into 4.7/4.8 territory but looks like that'll be a long shot with my particular chip.


You may have just hit a frequency wall with your chip. What batch is yours?

the only settings that helped on mine for 4.7 prime 10+hrs on both prime blend 28.5 and 27.9 were (i just ran 28.5 to see if any diff, and blend wasnt on mine):
vrin 1.88 (stock 1.8 fails)
vcore 1.29v
vring 1.2 with uncore 40, or 1.1 with uncore 39, 38.
also have vrin to medium llc, only because did not know what auto meant

I only primed 4.8 for 2 hours because temps, but same settings above, but increased vcore 1.34.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> You're right actually.
> Point taken, lesson learned.


lol


----------



## sfdxsm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sfdxsm*
> 
> Best I've been able to do so far. Pulled the vcore down under 1.3. Still cannot run a Prime Blend (BSOD) but I've had success running Heavenly, XTU, playing games (Watch Dogs, BF4, Black Ops, etc) and general usage. So I consider that a win for now. Really want to break into 4.7/4.8 territory but looks like that'll be a long shot with my particular chip.
> 
> 
> 
> You may have just hit a frequency wall with your chip. What batch is yours?
> 
> the only settings that helped on mine for 4.7 prime 10+hrs on both prime blend 28.5 and 27.9 were (i just ran 28.5 to see if any diff, and blend wasnt on mine):
> vrin 1.88 (stock 1.8 fails)
> vcore 1.29v
> vring 1.2 with uncore 40, or 1.1 with uncore 39, 38.
> also have vrin to medium llc, only because did not know what auto meant
> 
> I only primed 4.8 for 2 hours because temps, but same settings above, but increased vcore 1.34.
Click to expand...

Yea I need to tinker with the vrin and uncore settings to see if I can break over. Thanks for the tips!

Batch: L331C501


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> So, this happened yesterday:
> 
> Haven't got it installed yet (no motherboard) but it's here!


You bought it at alternate right? Damn prices are skyhigh now. I'm waiting for them to drop


----------



## MCFC

Would running the cpu at say 4.4 ghz for normal (non-gaming/editing) use and only run it at say 4.8 ghz for gaming slow down degradation?


----------



## angelotti

...


----------



## barti2

can anyone say about this Batcha l331c518


----------



## blackhat840

Well either I'm just stupid or I don't know how to overclock with newer motherboards and CPU. I've got a Gigabyte Z97 G1 BK edition and the bios naming is a bit different than some of the other boards I've used (EVGA). I've tried so much to get my memory to clock at 2400Mhz and my chip to clock at 4.6 but I keep getting this screen over and over and it resets the BIOS to default settings.



Any help in what I need to set would be great. I've turned off all of the cpu power savings features.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhat840*
> 
> Well either I'm just stupid or I don't know how to overclock with newer motherboards and CPU. I've got a Gigabyte Z97 G1 BK edition and the bios naming is a bit different than some of the other boards I've used (EVGA). I've tried so much to get my memory to clock at 2400Mhz and my chip to clock at 4.6 but I keep getting this screen over and over and it resets the BIOS to default settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Any help in what I need to set would be great. I've turned off all of the cpu power savings features.


Are you trying to overclock the ram and core at the same time? If so just do the core first. Set your memory manually from the ram sticks info.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhat840*
> 
> Well either I'm just stupid or I don't know how to overclock with newer motherboards and CPU. I've got a Gigabyte Z97 G1 BK edition and the bios naming is a bit different than some of the other boards I've used (EVGA). I've tried so much to get my memory to clock at 2400Mhz and my chip to clock at 4.6 but I keep getting this screen over and over and it resets the BIOS to default settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Any help in what I need to set would be great. I've turned off all of the cpu power savings features.


Can you even boot into Windows?
If you can't. then maybe try updating the bios to the latest version?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> Would running the cpu at say 4.4 ghz for normal (non-gaming/editing) use and only run it at say 4.8 ghz for gaming slow down degradation?


It's really about the temps and voltages for degradation. Lots of it depends on how much your use your CPU... that varies a lot from person to person.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> You bought it at alternate right? Damn prices are skyhigh now. I'm waiting for them to drop


Bought it at Azerty.nl. Prices werd raised €3 just after I got it in the mail.


----------



## yawa

Yeah it was $500. I've been extremely lucky the last few weeks actually, as one of the winners two weeks ago was for $1000.

Anyway I'm off to Micro center. Hopefully there will be some L4's left. The bundle with the MSI gaming 5 is actually $379 for those who might be on the fence.

That is a steal.


----------



## blackhat840

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Can you even boot into Windows?
> If you can't. then maybe try updating the bios to the latest version?


The bios is at the latest version...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Are you trying to overclock the ram and core at the same time? If so just do the core first. Set your memory manually from the ram sticks info.


I've set the memory to the 11-13-13 1.65v with 1T instead of 2T, and it resets it self after I do that. Apparently my memory won't run at the 2400mhz with using the auto settings for the CPU. The memory I have is Kingston HyperX Beast 32 GB Kit (4x8 GB) 2400MHz DDR3 PC3-19200 Non-ECC CL11 DIMM XMP Desktop Memory KHX24C11T3K4/32X

$ilent do you know what I should set my settings to for 4.6Ghz or where I should start? Sorry I'm new to this.

EDIT: Found the guide for Haswell overclocking. I'm going to read over this, but any advice on where to start with the 4790k would be great.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhat840*
> 
> The bios is at the latest version...
> I've set the memory to the 11-13-13 1.65v with 1T instead of 2T, and it resets it self after I do that. Apparently my memory won't run at the 2400mhz with using the auto settings for the CPU. The memory I have is Kingston HyperX Beast 32 GB Kit (4x8 GB) 2400MHz DDR3 PC3-19200 Non-ECC CL11 DIMM XMP Desktop Memory KHX24C11T3K4/32X
> 
> $ilent do you know what I should set my settings to for 4.6Ghz or where I should start? Sorry I'm new to this.
> 
> EDIT: Found the guide for Haswell overclocking. I'm going to read over this, but any advice on where to start with the 4790k would be great.


I've put a guide in the first post


----------



## TopicClocker

Not sure if already posted, but.
G3258 OEM in stock from Overclockers.
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-544-IN&groupid=701&catid=6&subcat=567

Finally!


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhat840*
> 
> The bios is at the latest version...
> I've set the memory to the 11-13-13 1.65v with 1T instead of 2T, and it resets it self after I do that. Apparently my memory won't run at the 2400mhz with using the auto settings for the CPU. The memory I have is Kingston HyperX Beast 32 GB Kit (4x8 GB) 2400MHz DDR3 PC3-19200 Non-ECC CL11 DIMM XMP Desktop Memory KHX24C11T3K4/32X
> 
> $ilent do you know what I should set my settings to for 4.6Ghz or where I should start? Sorry I'm new to this.
> 
> EDIT: Found the guide for Haswell overclocking. I'm going to read over this, but any advice on where to start with the 4790k would be great.


I've got Kingston HyperX Beast 2400Mhz 16GB (2x8GB) @ 11-13-13-32-2T
When I try same settings @ 2400MHz with 1T it just won't boot. Think that's over the top for this memory.

Running 2133Mhz 11-13-13-30-1T @ 1.72V aint no problem.
Give that a try.

Edit: I'm still keeping an eye on HardwareLuxx.de and all the new CPU's they are getting are L3 units.
Seems like all the German stores ran out of L4 chips allready.


----------



## wholeeo

MC near me only had L3's.







Picked up a L329C241.

@Dominican

Yo come platano, what kind of clocks you getting with this batch?

edit:

@ixsis @roy5000x2 @Gabkicks

See you guys also have the same chips from the same batch.


----------



## koekwau5

After this weekend I will contact Azerty.nl. We @ work buy there often .. so they might want to tell me which batches they got in stock.
When they got some L4 units I'll post it here.


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> MC near me only had L3's.


Did you check with the one in Yonkers ?


----------



## mandrix

Does the XMP setting for your Kingston RAM set the CR to 1? Or are you just trying to make it CR1?
I have the Kingston Genesis (anniversary edition RAM) 2400 4x4GB and the xmp setting is CR2. I can make it run CR1 but it takes a few boots for the board to get all the settings adjusted. But, after running several tests at both CR1 and the default CR2 with the Aida memory benchmark I found it just doesn't make any difference......so I just set it for XMP 1 and let it go.
I admit I'm not much of a RAM overclocker but like I say the differences for me between CR1 & CR2 are exactly nothing in the benchmark.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> I've got Kingston HyperX Beast 2400Mhz 16GB (2x8GB) @ 11-13-13-32-2T
> When I try same settings @ 2400MHz with 1T it just won't boot. Think that's over the top for this memory.
> 
> Running 2133Mhz 11-13-13-30-1T @ 1.72V aint no problem.
> Give that a try.
> 
> *Edit: I'm still keeping an eye on HardwareLuxx.de and all the new CPU's they are getting are L3 units.
> Seems like all the German stores ran out of L4 chips allready.*


?????????????


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> Did you check with the one in Yonkers ?


Nah, no way am I going all the way to Yonkers.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> [/B]
> ?????????????


Hardwareversand ran out of L4 batches allready.
Ppl at hardwareluxx are ordering from different webshops now and are getting L328 ~ L336 units.


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> Would running the cpu at say 4.4 ghz for normal (non-gaming/editing) use and only run it at say 4.8 ghz for gaming slow down degradation?


Imo quit worrying about degradation, Intel Broadwell & Skylake will be releasted in Q2-2015. And Im sure most of us will just run out and buy one at release day.
If you run your cpu at 80-85c 24/7 at max load I can guarantee it will survive atleast a year. (and no one will run it at max load for a year anyhow).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Nah, no way am I going all the way to Yonkers.


Hehe when I was in Manhattan I took the train to Yonkers it went pretty fast (~20mins from grand central) and the sub from NJ to Manhattan goes pretty fast dont it ?









That jewish computer store B&H they might got some L4´s ? worth a call, it was a pretty good pc shop imo


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Hardwareversand ran out of L4 batches allready.
> Ppl at hardwareluxx are ordering from different webshops now and are getting L328 ~ L336 units.


ordered 25/06/2014 mine and was shipped 26/06/2014.i'll get a L4 ?


----------



## yawa

K Micro center in Cambridge, MA most of what they got were L3's. Guy swore up and down no L4's left.

Still all set and omw home.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> K Micro center in Cambridge, MA most of what they got were L3's. Guy swore up and down no L4's left.
> 
> Still all set and omw home.


Seems like the one in NJ didn't get any L4's. I have a friend who works there that looked through a gang of cases for me to no avail.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> MC near me only had L3's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a L329C241.
> 
> @Dominican
> 
> Yo come platano, what kind of clocks you getting with this batch?
> 
> edit:
> 
> @ixsis @roy5000x2 @Gabkicks
> 
> See you guys also have the same chips from the same batch.


My sample is @4.7 with ~1.277v/1.282v... It will bench @4.8... HyperPi 32M (4-instances), Cinebench R15 with ~1.3v.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> My sample is @4.7 with ~1.277v/1.282v... It will bench @4.8... HyperPi 32M (4-instances), Cinebench R15 with ~1.3v.


Thanks, I'm hoping to hit 4.8. How are your temps?


----------



## csjames

Question (perhaps a stupid one) in regards to overclocking.

I am only running the stock cooler and I understand that an overclock on stock is pointless (and even dangerous) however I raised the multiplier on my processor to 43 (after all the turbo boost speed is 4.4Ghz) and loaded up intel XTU stress test. The processor never went above 4.0 ghz (40 multiplier). Is this due to turbo boost not kicking in due to lack of thermal overhead (temps were at 72) perhaps or do i need to turn off turbo boost?

I use a mpower z97 board and 4790k.

P.s. i will be getting a h105 soon so i can overclock properly.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csjames*
> 
> Question (perhaps a stupid one) in regards to overclocking.
> 
> I am only running the stock cooler and I understand that an overclock on stock is pointless (and even dangerous) however I raised the multiplier on my processor to 43 (after all the turbo boost speed is 4.4Ghz) and loaded up intel XTU stress test. The processor never went above 4.0 ghz (40 multiplier). Is this due to turbo boost not kicking in due to lack of thermal overhead (temps were at 72) perhaps or do i need to turn off turbo boost?
> 
> I use a mpower z97 board and 4790k.
> 
> P.s. i will be getting a h105 soon so i can overclock properly.


Verify if Intel Turbo Boost is still activated in the BIOS.
Changing certain settings might cause this feature to get disabled.

Also make shure you are on "Balanced" power scheme in Windows and not on power saving.


----------



## yawa

K about to set her up.


----------



## csjames

Okay mate, thankyou. It is enabled in the BIOS and shows enabled in the XTU, Power setting is on High Performance.

Spent a few minutes researching I think it is to do with thermal headroom i.e. turboboost wont kick in if temperatures are too high and is more of a feature that is used when available and when it wont cause harm to the system


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Thanks, I'm hoping to hit 4.8. How are your temps?


Open air bench with custom water (420 rad) ambient temps ~72F:


----------



## stasio

I noticed (10 pages back) CPU-Z validations 4.9...5...5.1 GHz. with very low voltage.
This can be done easy with GTL 2.0 (for Gigabyte boards).
Will be nice to know if they can boot in Windows and at least SPI 1M.


----------



## csjames

(Crappy photo)

Stupid crappy cooler


----------



## csimon

L352C118 ...should be installing over the weekend.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> My sample is @4.7 with ~1.277v/1.282v... It will bench @4.8... HyperPi 32M (4-instances), Cinebench R15 with ~1.3v.


What score did you get in Cinebench? I'm @ 4.7GHz as well and I got 938. Curious to see how it compares


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csjames*
> 
> 
> 
> (Crappy photo)
> 
> Stupid crappy cooler


Nice colour scheme.








That looks like a lightning card, what card is it?


----------



## centvalny

From Neweeg NJ warehouse, both L352C118 @ 1.31Vcore / 1.33Vcache h2o, better than most of my 4770Ks



http://imgur.com/StFVZ6S





http://imgur.com/rGuqOSr


----------



## tw33k

nice chip centvalny


----------



## csjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Nice colour scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a lightning card, what card is it?


Thankyou, yellow components can be hard to find. And I wish it was a lightning card. It's MSI a r9 290 gaming (over clock edition). Picked it up on eBay for £230 not to long ago


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> nice chip centvalny


Yea,I agree.....
SPI 32M bellow 6 minutes.....


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> What score did you get in Cinebench? I'm @ 4.7GHz as well and I got 938. Curious to see how it compares


4790k @ 4,6 GHz


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> What score did you get in Cinebench? I'm @ 4.7GHz as well and I got 938. Curious to see how it compares
> 
> ...


Here is my ol 4770k @ 4.7ghz 1.27v, cache 4.4ghz 1.175v, ram oc 2400mhz CL10 1T 1.65v



cache @ 4.2ghz gets me ~961cb


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csjames*
> 
> Thankyou, yellow components can be hard to find. And I wish it was a lightning card. It's MSI a r9 290 gaming (over clock edition). Picked it up on eBay for £230 not to long ago


No problem, and wow I didn't know MSI had yellow variants of that card.
Great price also, was that used? I've been thinking about picking up a used 290 but trying to stop the upgrade itch.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> What score did you get in Cinebench? I'm @ 4.7GHz as well and I got 938. Curious to see how it compares


I only ran Cinebench @4.8 with 1.3v as a quick gauge of stability... I haven't tested/run @4.7 yet.


----------



## Pikaru

4.7ghz 1.288vcore tested with ASUS ROG Realbench, Superpi, and XTU


----------



## Jeronbernal

Congrats on finding a good frequency and stability


----------



## blackhat840

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> I've got Kingston HyperX Beast 2400Mhz 16GB (2x8GB) @ 11-13-13-32-2T
> When I try same settings @ 2400MHz with 1T it just won't boot. Think that's over the top for this memory.
> 
> Running 2133Mhz 11-13-13-30-1T @ 1.72V aint no problem.
> Give that a try.
> 
> Edit: I'm still keeping an eye on HardwareLuxx.de and all the new CPU's they are getting are L3 units.
> Seems like all the German stores ran out of L4 chips allready.


Koekwau5, what voltage are you running at 2400Mhz? Even with your timings it won't boot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I've put a guide in the first post


I did it! Made it to 4.6 at 1.2v easily and it's stable with 3 hour of stress testing. Now to just get my ram to clock correctly!


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhat840*
> 
> Koekwau5, what voltage are you running at 2400Mhz? Even with your timings it won't boot.
> I did it! Made it to 4.6 at 1.2v easily and it's stable with 3 hour of stress testing. Now to just get my ram to clock correctly!


Currently running 2133Mhz @ 11-13-13-30-1 @ 1.725V
Any lower voltage would cause Prime95 to fail.

2400Mhz XMP profile requires 1.75V instead of 1.65V.
1.65V might be game stable but certainly not Prime95 stable.

Also my i7-4770K hates 2400MHz memory . Common problem with the IMC. 2133Mhz is stable.
Your new DC CPU should handle 2400Mhz without a problem.
Problem is the memory simply needs more volts then advertised to be stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> ordered 25/06/2014 mine and was shipped 26/06/2014.i'll get a L4 ?


Hard to tell.
$ilent got his a week ago and 2 day's after they were sold out.
With a lil' bit of luck they ran out of the L3's as well and received new L4's.

Tip: cuz you bought this product in Europe the shop will allow you to return the product unopened within 8 days. This is a standard European webshop rule.
So is it a L3 simply return the product. Money will be transfered back.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> From Neweeg NJ warehouse, both L352C118 @ 1.31Vcore / 1.33Vcache h2o, better than most of my 4770Ks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/StFVZ6S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/rGuqOSr


hmmm...that's the same batch as my L3...maybe I'll try it after all.


----------



## madclassic

I have that exact same batch too.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> I have that exact same batch too.


What is its max oc/voltage/temp for you?


----------



## radeon-google

Where are the proofs that says L4 batch are better than L3? Why are everyone so desperate to get L4 ? Have I missed something?? Please enlighten me.


----------



## Cooknn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> *5 gigs*! http://valid.x86.fr/1i9g1v boom boom boom!


Is that on your L336D106?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon-google*
> 
> Where are the proofs that says L4 batch are better than L3? Why are everyone so desperate to get L4 ? Have I missed something?? Please enlighten me.


read back pages.


----------



## KnownDragon

Hey guys... This is my 24/7 overclock stable for now. Can push further temps and voltage are in check. Just wanted to update. Now time to play some Dayz standalone....

If you ask me this isn't bad at all. Especially for my first Haswell style overclock. 4800 24/7 stable BOOM!


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon-google*
> 
> Where are the proofs that says L4 batch are better than L3? Why are everyone so desperate to get L4 ? Have I missed something?? Please enlighten me.


From what I've read it seems like they are on this thread.

But from personal experience with two L4s that are on two sides of the spectrum I'm not so sure, I have read of some horrible L3s though

For me this is my stable setup on both

first one is L418C169 - Malaysia
OC'd to 5.0Ghz @ 1.35v

the second is L418C229 - Malaysia
OC'd to 4.8Ghz @ 1.35v

Both on water, full DIMMS xmp on, pretty much everything on auto except core and vcore


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cooknn*
> 
> Is that on your L336D106?


Read my post #3608.


----------



## tw33k

My chip is definitely not performing as well as I'd like. I wonder how much of an impact using on board VGA is having on performance. Even my RAM at the same settings as I had on the 3770K is quite a bit slower.


----------



## MCFC

Sorry if this is a stupid question but what's the difference between the L4 and L3 batches?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> What score did you get in Cinebench? I'm @ 4.7GHz as well and I got 938. Curious to see how it compares


that looks about right im sure you can do a few thing to make it better, close unnecessary process's, set to high priority.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> From Neweeg NJ warehouse, both L352C118 @ 1.31Vcore / 1.33Vcache h2o, better than most of my 4770Ks
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/StFVZ6S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/rGuqOSr


^^^nice chip i can boot 4.9ghz no matter what voltage

4.8Ghz / 4.5uncore


----------



## Cooknn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon-google*
> 
> Where are the proofs that says L4 batch are better than L3? Why are everyone so desperate to get L4 ? Have I missed something?? Please enlighten me.


I'm not seeing it. Of the top 10 that have reported their batch number (so far) in the club spreadsheet, 7 of the highest OC's are from batch L3*.


----------



## madclassic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> What is its max oc/voltage/temp for you?


I've been busy the last few days and I'm only partially done setting up my entirely new build so I don't have any results yet unfortunately. But I am happy to see that other L3s are getting good results. Everyone's going crazy for L4, but don't discount L3s automatically.


----------



## YellowBlackGod

In Greece there were expected L418 and received L331 instead (so said the retailer i asked).


----------



## sfdxsm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> K Micro center in Cambridge, MA most of what they got were L3's. Guy swore up and down no L4's left.
> 
> Still all set and omw home.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the one in NJ didn't get any L4's. I have a friend who works there that looked through a gang of cases for me to no avail.
Click to expand...

I picked mine up there too and so did someone else on launch day. Both got L3s as well.


----------



## sfdxsm

You guys are smoking me in Cinebench. 4.5ghz pulled a 890. 872 @ 4.4ghz


----------



## radeon-google

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cooknn*
> 
> I'm not seeing it. Of the top 10 that have reported their batch number (so far) in the club spreadsheet, 7 of the highest OC's are from batch L3*.


Exactly its all placebo bs.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon-google*
> 
> Exactly its all placebo bs.


yep but u need to see the % of *all* L3 how they ovc against L4.


----------



## opt33

1002 cinebench with 5ghz, mem at 2400 10, 12, 12, 31.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Highest
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> 1002 cinebench with 5ghz, mem at 2400 10, 12, 12, 31.


Nice one there.

Best I got.


----------



## Satchmo0016

Hey to anybody using an Asus z97 board, I noticed a problem that was causing some instability.

If you update to the 1103 bios, make sure you manually clear the CMOS after because it apparently leaves some gremlins. I was unable to change CPU Input voltage (aka vrin aka vccin depending on the manufacturer) through the bios. It would show the setting, but the voltage wouldnt reflect that one you reboot. It appeared locked at 1.678 or something, but clearing the CMOS manually fixed it.

Oh and be careful with LLC, level 8-9 may induce overvolting.

5.0: http://valid.x86.fr/kcqiq4


----------



## max883

i7-4790K 4.8GHz 3.4v cache ratio 4.4GHz 2.5v temps 82.c 100% stable

Is it possible to dellid this cpu and would i get better temps?


----------



## blueMach

Hi all not much of a poster more of a reader but I feel compelled to put my 2 cents worth in and introduce myself. Name is Randall and I've been a software developer since the 80's. Needless to say, I'm getting old. (52) 

I bought the 4770K at the first of April this year out of impatience. I came from a stock locked Q6600 (using it now) that I bought in a HP media center PC in Sept. 2007. I paired the new 4770k with a MSI Z87M Gaming board (don't game but it looked cool ). After reading darrkwizzie's Haswell thread I was able to get a 4.5 overclock to work using a Noctua NH U14S for cooling. It ran at 29-33 idle temp and 72 stress load temp. I stressed it using ixtu benchmark and stress test options. The benchmark is tougher than the stress test. I've also been a bit of a video record (TV tuner card) and conversion fanatic for a long time so I use ffmpeg tool quite a bit to convert/compress mpeg to h264(libx264). I think this is probably part of the stress test tool referenced as x264. This also worked well with the 4.5 overclock to convert 2-3 hour movies. The time reduction from the Q6600 to the 4770K was incredible. I tried using the prime95 tool that seems so controversial and could only get the full default blend and small fft tests to run stable at 4.3 even using 1.45 vcore etc. on the 4770k. The media center 4770K machine is mainly a toy I've got a bunch of other machines for wife, kids, and work in the house that I don't mess with (much ;-)).

Long story short I decided this morning to halfheartedly see if I could sell my average 4770k on ebay and to my surprise within 15 minutes of listing it as "buy it now" at $250, it sold. Kind of shocked because there are so many out there. That's why I'm using my old Q6600 now . Anyway I paid 299 for the 4770K so didn't mind losing little because I wanted one of these 4790K's your all having so much fun with.

After the transaction I surfed on over to TigerD and put in my order for a 4790K with 2nd day delivery. If all goes well, Monday or Tuesday, I should be able to offer my results to your list. I gotta say reading this has been like watching a good movie to see what's going to happen next.







Great work and kudos to darkwizzie and $ilent as well as to the rest of you folks. It's phenomenal how much time people have contributed to these two threads.

Thanks.


----------



## szeged

hi guys, gonna join the club, gonna buy some 4790ks to bin, still deciding on what motherboard to get for them. Gonna try to beat my old 4770k hopefully on at least one of them.

http://valid.canardpc.com/i7rl1c



this was 100% game and bench stable in every test i ran, only thing that it crashed on was assassins creed 4, random blue screens, turned out to be some memory problem, replaced the ram and got it running again









wish me luck, ill probably have to go through 10+ chips to get a good one knowing my luck lol.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueMach*
> 
> Hi all not much of a poster more of a reader but I feel compelled to put my 2 cents worth in and introduce myself. Name is Randall and I've been a software developer since the 80's. Needless to say, I'm getting old. (52)
> 
> I bought the 4770K at the first of April this year out of impatience. I came from a stock locked Q6600 (using it now) that I bought in a HP media center PC in Sept. 2007. I paired the new 4770k with a MSI Z87M Gaming board (don't game but it looked cool ). After reading darrkwizzie's Haswell thread I was able to get a 4.5 overclock to work using a Noctua NH U14S for cooling. It ran at 29-33 idle temp and 72 stress load temp. I stressed it using ixtu benchmark and stress test options. The benchmark is tougher than the stress test. I've also been a bit of a video record (TV tuner card) and conversion fanatic for a long time so I use ffmpeg tool quite a bit to convert/compress mpeg to h264(libx264). I think this is probably part of the stress test tool referenced as x264. This also worked well with the 4.5 overclock to convert 2-3 hour movies. The time reduction from the Q6600 to the 4770K was incredible. I tried using the prime95 tool that seems so controversial and could only get the full default blend and small fft tests to run stable at 4.3 even using 1.45 vcore etc. on the 4770k. The media center 4770K machine is mainly a toy I've got a bunch of other machines for wife, kids, and work in the house that I don't mess with (much ;-)).
> 
> Long story short I decided this morning to halfheartedly see if I could sell my average 4770k on ebay and to my surprise within 15 minutes of listing it as "buy it now" at $250, it sold. Kind of shocked because there are so many out there. That's why I'm using my old Q6600 now . Anyway I paid 299 for the 4770K so didn't mind losing little because I wanted one of these 4790K's your all having so much fun with.
> 
> After the transaction I surfed on over to TigerD and put in my order for a 4790K with 2nd day delivery. If all goes well, Monday or Tuesday, I should be able to offer my results to your list. I gotta say reading this has been like watching a good movie to see what's going to happen next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work and kudos to darkwizzie and $ilent as well as to the rest of you folks. It's phenomenal how much time people have contributed to these two threads.
> 
> Thanks.


LOL people on ebay are hardware hungry, that's crazy!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hi guys, gonna join the club, gonna buy some 4790ks to bin, still deciding on what motherboard to get for them. Gonna try to beat my old 4770k hopefully on at least one of them.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/i7rl1c
> 
> 
> 
> this was 100% game and bench stable in every test i ran, only thing that it crashed on was assassins creed 4, random blue screens, turned out to be some memory problem, replaced the ram and got it running again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice clock and volts on that, I might join soon myself.
> wish me luck, ill probably have to go through 10+ chips to get a good one knowing my luck lol.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hi guys, gonna join the club, gonna buy some 4790ks to bin, still deciding on what motherboard to get for them. Gonna try to beat my old 4770k hopefully on at least one of them.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/i7rl1c
> 
> 
> 
> this was 100% game and bench stable in every test i ran, only thing that it crashed on was assassins creed 4, random blue screens, turned out to be some memory problem, replaced the ram and got it running again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish me luck, ill probably have to go through 10+ chips to get a good one knowing my luck lol.


yeah that is golden 4770k if only i asked you a week earlier if you were selling it


----------



## szeged

the golden man from florida







if you think thats nice you gotta see the results this new kingpin is giving me....just wow.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> K Micro center in Cambridge, MA most of what they got were L3's. Guy swore up and down no L4's left.
> 
> Still all set and omw home.


It's ok, I always have good luck with MC chips...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the golden man from florida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you think thats nice you gotta see the results this new kingpin is giving me....just wow.


when you guna do the Ln2 so i can come over


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> when you guna do the Ln2 so i can come over


well vince (kingpin) is taking his sweet time sending me a new cpu pot







but hopefully itll be here sometime this coming week lol.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> well vince (kingpin) is taking his sweet time sending me a new cpu pot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but hopefully itll be here sometime this coming week lol.


nice, id like to see that KPE @ 2000Mhz on the core







and 2000Mhz on the mem with xoc bios lolz


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> nice, id like to see that KPE @ 2000Mhz on the core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 2000Mhz on the mem with xoc bios lolz


Oh lawd just thinking about it makes me drool.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hi guys, gonna join the club, gonna buy some 4790ks to bin, still deciding on what motherboard to get for them. Gonna try to beat my old 4770k hopefully on at least one of them.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/i7rl1c
> 
> 
> 
> this was 100% game and bench stable in every test i ran, only thing that it crashed on was assassins creed 4, random blue screens, turned out to be some memory problem, replaced the ram and got it running again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish me luck, ill probably have to go through 10+ chips to get a good one knowing my luck lol.


Dang .. that is one fine i7-4770K you got there!
Could tell me what batchnumber it carries?


----------



## yawa

Just about done. Just have to redo my Custom loop and I'll be benching tonight.

Giddy to say the least.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Just about done. Just have to redo my Custom loop and I'll be benching tonight.
> 
> Giddy to say the least.


Can't wait...







did you get the replacement plan?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Dang .. that is one fine i7-4770K you got there!
> Could tell me what batchnumber it carries?


batch# L313B328


----------



## koekwau5

Send out a mail to the following Dutch webshop with the request to send me the batchnumbers of their yet to be received i7-4790K: http://azerty.nl/0-5656-707629/intel-core-i7-4790k-4-ghz.html
Got some connections via work =)
Also asked if they are willing to ship to you guys in the USA if they receive L4 batch units.
A nice oppertunity for them and some OC fun for you guys.
I'll keep you guys in touch.
Edit: And I'm gonna order one as well =) Just for some OC fun. If it goes fast I'll sell my delidded i7-4770K.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> batch# L313B328


Mines L336C836 so different stepping.
Wish I had a golden unit like yours!


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> Imo quit worrying about degradation, Intel Broadwell & Skylake will be releasted in Q2-2015. And Im sure most of us will just run out and buy one at release day.
> If you run your cpu at 80-85c 24/7 at max load I can guarantee it will survive atleast a year. (and no one will run it at max load for a year anyhow).
> Hehe when I was in Manhattan I took the train to Yonkers it went pretty fast (~20mins from grand central) and the sub from NJ to Manhattan goes pretty fast dont it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That jewish computer store B&H they might got some L4´s ? worth a call, it was a pretty good pc shop imo


Mind you, Skylake is 2016.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Send out a mail to the following Dutch webshop with the request to send me the batchnumbers of their yet to be received i7-4790K: http://azerty.nl/0-5656-707629/intel-core-i7-4790k-4-ghz.html
> Got some connections via work =)
> Also asked if they are willing to ship to you guys in the USA if they receive L4 batch units.
> A nice oppertunity for them and some OC fun for you guys.
> I'll keep you guys in touch.
> Edit: And I'm gonna order one as well =) Just for some OC fun. If it goes fast I'll sell my delidded i7-4770K.
> Mines L336C836 so different stepping.
> Wish I had a golden unit like yours!


Is azerty a good webshop? Cdromland is like 10 minutes from my house though


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> Is azerty a good webshop? Cdromland is like 10 minutes from my house though


Dutch:
Het is een zeker een goede webshop. Wij bestellen daar vaak onderdelen voor klanten die zelfbouw PC's willen voor overclocken of gaming. Mijn eigen PC komt daar ook in zijn geheel vandaan. Zij waren ook de enige die aan een EVGA SuperNova voeding konden komen.
Ze hebben ook de wat slechter verkrijgbare spullen als Liquid Pro koelpasta. Nergens anders verkrijgbaar hier in Nederland.
Je zult wel een paar dagen geduld moeten hebben omdat ze het niet in voorraad hebben maar ze leveren het wel!

English:
It is a good webshop. We buy from them for customers who need custom build PC's for OC or gaming purposes. My new Haswell rig is also from Azerty. They where the only one able of delivering my EVGA SuperNova power supply.
They can get the most exotic product like Liquid Pro which no other webshop in Holland offers.
You might have to wait a couple of days cuz they dont take it into stock but they do deliver!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueMach*
> 
> Hi all not much of a poster more of a reader but I feel compelled to put my 2 cents worth in and introduce myself. Name is Randall and I've been a software developer since the 80's. Needless to say, I'm getting old. (52)
> 
> I bought the 4770K at the first of April this year out of impatience. I came from a stock locked Q6600 (using it now) that I bought in a HP media center PC in Sept. 2007. I paired the new 4770k with a MSI Z87M Gaming board (don't game but it looked cool ). After reading darrkwizzie's Haswell thread I was able to get a 4.5 overclock to work using a Noctua NH U14S for cooling. It ran at 29-33 idle temp and 72 stress load temp. I stressed it using ixtu benchmark and stress test options. The benchmark is tougher than the stress test. I've also been a bit of a video record (TV tuner card) and conversion fanatic for a long time so I use ffmpeg tool quite a bit to convert/compress mpeg to h264(libx264). I think this is probably part of the stress test tool referenced as x264. This also worked well with the 4.5 overclock to convert 2-3 hour movies. The time reduction from the Q6600 to the 4770K was incredible. I tried using the prime95 tool that seems so controversial and could only get the full default blend and small fft tests to run stable at 4.3 even using 1.45 vcore etc. on the 4770k. The media center 4770K machine is mainly a toy I've got a bunch of other machines for wife, kids, and work in the house that I don't mess with (much ;-)).
> 
> Long story short I decided this morning to halfheartedly see if I could sell my average 4770k on ebay and to my surprise within 15 minutes of listing it as "buy it now" at $250, it sold. Kind of shocked because there are so many out there. That's why I'm using my old Q6600 now . Anyway I paid 299 for the 4770K so didn't mind losing little because I wanted one of these 4790K's your all having so much fun with.
> 
> After the transaction I surfed on over to TigerD and put in my order for a 4790K with 2nd day delivery. If all goes well, Monday or Tuesday, I should be able to offer my results to your list. I gotta say reading this has been like watching a good movie to see what's going to happen next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great work and kudos to darkwizzie and $ilent as well as to the rest of you folks. It's phenomenal how much time people have contributed to these two threads.
> 
> Thanks.


You're not old....I got 10 years on you.








Anyway, welcome to OCN!


----------



## The Source

I pad 250 for the 4770K I picked up just last week. It's the going rate because they are surprisingly difficult to find used even though they shouldn't be.


----------



## sfdxsm

My 4790k was $280 at Microcenter. Curious to why they are selling so much cheaper than basically everyone else.


----------



## sfdxsm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satchmo0016*
> 
> Hey to anybody using an Asus z97 board, I noticed a problem that was causing some instability.
> 
> If you update to the 1103 bios, make sure you manually clear the CMOS after because it apparently leaves some gremlins. I was unable to change CPU Input voltage (aka vrin aka vccin depending on the manufacturer) through the bios. It would show the setting, but the voltage wouldn't reflect that one you reboot. It appeared locked at 1.678 or something, but clearing the CMOS manually fixed it.
> 
> Oh and be careful with LLC, level 8-9 may induce overvolting.
> 
> 5.0: http://valid.x86.fr/kcqiq4


Mind sharing your settings for your OC? I'm running the same board and just updated the BIOS. I did a CMOS clear last night as I started having problems with the BIOS even showing (it would boot, try to get to the screen, then just stay black).


----------



## tw33k

Looks like my chip doesn't like high memory clocks. Had it set to 2666MHz and scored pretty low in Aida64 memory benchmark. Dropped down to 2400MHz and much better


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Dutch:
> Het is een zeker een goede webshop. Wij bestellen daar vaak onderdelen voor klanten die zelfbouw PC's willen voor overclocken of gaming. Mijn eigen PC komt daar ook in zijn geheel vandaan. Zij waren ook de enige die aan een EVGA SuperNova voeding konden komen.
> Ze hebben ook de wat slechter verkrijgbare spullen als Liquid Pro koelpasta. Nergens anders verkrijgbaar hier in Nederland.
> Je zult wel een paar dagen geduld moeten hebben omdat ze het niet in voorraad hebben maar ze leveren het wel!
> 
> English:
> It is a good webshop. We buy from them for customers who need custom build PC's for OC or gaming purposes. My new Haswell rig is also from Azerty. They where the only one able of delivering my EVGA SuperNova power supply.
> They can get the most exotic product like Liquid Pro which no other webshop in Holland offers.
> You might have to wait a couple of days cuz they dont take it into stock but they do deliver!


Thanks, is it a better thermal compound than arctic silver 5 in your opinon?
Plan on using it with the 4790k and either a corsair h110 or kraken x61


----------



## looz

^ As far as I remember, Liquid Pro is arguably the best paste, but a bit of a nuisance to apply and especially remove. Liquid ultra has slightly worse performance but is gooey and as such easier to apply and clean.


----------



## fateswarm

Hrm. My cinebench 4.7 is stable on same volts with 4.6. But prime isn't. But I'm sure it can be realistic since it was only blend mode.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looz*
> 
> ^ As far as I remember, Liquid Pro is arguably the best paste, but a bit of a nuisance to apply and especially remove. Liquid ultra has slightly worse performance but is gooey and as such easier to apply and clean.


i thought this BS had been busted. CLU and CLP perform so close to one another that in some test CLP has better results while in others CLU comes out on top. I have done a lot of testing. There's a link in my sig


----------



## Satchmo0016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfdxsm*
> 
> Mind sharing your settings for your OC? I'm running the same board and just updated the BIOS. I did a CMOS clear last night as I started having problems with the BIOS even showing (it would boot, try to get to the screen, then just stay black).


Yeah, Asus's bios arent completely ironed out yet on z97. Sometimes when I 'instability crash' and try to get into the bios it just freezes and I have to reboot a 2nd time to get into the bios.

I posted most of them a couple pages back. I ended up leaving most things at auto because some they didnt appear to be doing anything when changed to the mode that would correspond to OC, they may only come into effect at high clock like for cold benching.

Off the tip of my head:
CPU frequency: 100 x 46 (adaptive 0 + 1.24)
Uncore multi: 8-40
Turbo/EIST/Cstates: all enabled (I like turbo enabled so the processor is never OC'd in the bios)
Cache voltage: 1.17 (adaptive 0 + 1.17)
CPU Input Voltage 1.85
LLC - Level 4 (seems to produce minimal vdroop without overcompensating)
Disabled FIVR stuff
and then limited the current as appropriate, for my processor at 4.6ghz it needed about 133A in prime so I limited it to 140.

Doing it this way will keep he processor from requesting too much power for whatever reason and will instead just drop the multiplier momentarily, this way you can keep the voltage low too and avoid instability. I did it this way to consume minimal power when idle but still have a moderate OC.


----------



## 636cc of fury

L418C169 all air cooled









Hopefully it scales with cold



http://imgur.com/oyrkGw2


----------



## fateswarm

Cold doesn't scale that easily. It may need subzero. Or something like 30C less.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> L418C169 all air cooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it scales with cold
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/oyrkGw2


wow thats insane, i hope it scales as well, that could be a real winner you have there for some ln2 fun.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> L418C169 all air cooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it scales with cold
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/oyrkGw2


Oh man what I wish for


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Looks like my chip doesn't like high memory clocks. Had it set to 2666MHz and scored pretty low in Aida64 memory benchmark. Dropped down to 2400MHz and much better


Welcome to Z97 memory OC, you can adjust tertiary timings to fix this problem. IT is possible, but few BIOSes seem tuned over 2400 MHz now. Few people run that high, anyway.


----------



## yawa

K friends she's in, up and running Prime overnight with a modest 4.2Ghz (turbo disabled) Overclock. For stability and loop testing of course before I really begin tomorrow.

Now a few things I need you Intel guys to answer as my last Intel chip was a Core 2 Duo like 7 years ago that I never OC'd. To get to the last Intel chip I actually did OC, you'd have to go way back to the Pentium 4 Extreme Edition 3.0...









- Temps are weirdly lower than I was expecting with an Intel chip (I though 70C was the norm). When I left the house after 20 minutes of Prime it was peaking at 59C. Is that better than average? I mean I do have two radiators and it is a Prime load so imagine so, but have no point of reference. -

- Windows 8.1 feels snappier. Boot time is an absurdly fast 9 seconds as well. -

- That being said, I've never switched platforms like this without a reinstall. Not for me, and not for my friends. So imagine my shock when I connected it all back up and hit the power button to find it booted in flawlessly (I was coming from an AMD 7850k). Only thing that wasn't working was the Network Adapter. So all I did was get the drivers on my phone, pull em off, and install them and I was good to go.

I mean, I'm totally OK to reinstall Windows if I have to, but so far, absolutely zero detrimental effects, so I think I'll hold off. -

- What weird quirks should an AMD guy look out for when it comes to Overclocking on an Intel platform? Is there anything similar to the Northbridge trick on AMD Phenom's I should know about before I get going? Voltage options that I'd ignore on an AMD chip set that I need to pay attention to on an Intel one?

Need some help with Ram as well. I read my Motherboard can do up to a 3200Mhz OC on some sticks. Currently running a set of GSkill at 2400Mhz default XMP Profile, but should I push for more?

- Is anyone else using the Raystorm water block in my posted pic? The weird X one? If so, how's it hold up? I literally had no other choices when it came to an Intel one at my local Microcenter and I figured it was cheap enough at $62.99, so I just went with it.-

- Is there any point to downloading and installing updated Intel chipset drivers? -

- Oh, and if you live in the Boston area and are considering hitting up Microcenter for one of these puppies and a heavily discounted Z97 Motherboard, I'm afraid I've got some bad news. There are no L4's left. Only one's they got were L3's. So good luck.-

K that's it really. Here's a (horrible) pic of my rig in rebuild state from earlier.

Glad to get to know you guys. Hopefully I got a chip capable of an eyebrow turning OC. Talk to you Laters.

P.S. Thanks in advance for the advice. I need as much as I can get. As I said earlier, I haven't properly OC'd an Intel chip since my Pentium 4, 3.0 "Extreme" Edition. So I'm gonna need some help.


----------



## wholeeo

Seems like it isn't going to be easy to hit 4.8 with my L329C241. Tried most of the evening to get it stable, will most likely have to stick to 4.7 for now.


----------



## fateswarm

I'm ready for the Broadwell-K considerations (in a year). I tried 4.7 again but I'm not happy with it. I will need around 1.3v or above to be confident and I'd prefer the stability of 1.24v for a year, for a loss of advantage that is minuscule before reaching something like 5.2 which is unattainable.


----------



## csjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> No problem, and wow I didn't know MSI had yellow variants of that card.
> Great price also, was that used? I've been thinking about picking up a used 290 but trying to stop the upgrade itch.


Sorry dude the card itself isnt yellow just the rest of the components, its red ^^, luckily you can only see that from about 30 degrees below the card so it didnt ruin the look.

And you know the only way to cure the upgrade itch is to scratch it with a new expensive piece of tech ^^


----------



## sabishiihito

Went to a different Micro Center and got another L331C501 chip, tested on Asrock Z87 OC Formula. This one looks promising. Stock VID looks to be 1.198v, passed 15 minutes of Intel XTU CPU stress test 4.9GHz at 1.35v.


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csjames*
> 
> And you know the only way to cure the upgrade itch is to scratch it with a new expensive piece of tech ^^


Ain't that that the truth, one $500 winning scratch ticket later and a well-timed, unexpected Microcenter bundle deal, and now I'm a member of the blue team.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Went to a different Micro Center and got another L331C501 chip, tested on Asrock Z87 OC Formula. This one looks promising. Stock VID looks to be 1.198v, passed 15 minutes of Intel XTU CPU stress test 4.9GHz at 1.35v.


Ooooohh you're giving me hope as I think we have chips from the same batch. Good luck. Mine is stress testing right now a little above stock because I had to redo my loop and leak test it. I'll give mine a real shot tomorrow.


----------



## RackdNStackd

I got a couple clubs I can join with this picture











Here's my first step into current-generation computing, this i5-4690K will be replacing my old Phenom II. Gonna assemble it all tonight and run stock for a bit just to get the feel for how it runs then start fiddling with overclocking! H110 on the CPU and a Antec Kuhler 620 in the G10 bracket for my 560 Ti. Hopefully I can get it all routed correctly, should be fun!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> L418C169 all air cooled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it scales with cold
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/oyrkGw2


very nice, my L418C169 chip sucks wont even boot 4.9ghz


----------



## Jeronbernal

Might take another shot at the Silicon lottery. Anyone have any idea what a Lapped and delidded 4790k goes for? Vs a non Lapped 4790k goes for? One of them is Lapped, one of them isn't, both have clu in them ones 4.9 other is 5.0/5.1 stable. Just depends on ur voltage comfortabilty


----------



## yawa

I'm sure you could get about $220-$230 range for each of them.

If you want more I think you'll have to wait for this Microcenter bundle deal to end as they can be had for as little as $279 right now new.

If you're already doing 5.0-5.1Ghz I can't imagine you'll be lucky enough to find one much higher than that. I mean, no offense, but the average clocks for these seem to be in the 4.6-4.8 Ghz range.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Might take another shot at the Silicon lottery. Anyone have any idea what a Lapped and delidded 4790k goes for? Vs a non Lapped 4790k goes for? One of them is Lapped, one of them isn't, both have clu in them ones 4.9 other is 5.0/5.1 stable. Just depends on ur voltage comfortabilty


once you lap the IHS you cant RMA it., thats no good


----------



## Jeronbernal

from
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> I'm sure you could get about $220-$230 range for each of them.
> 
> If you want more I think you'll have to wait for this Microcenter bundle deal to end as they can be had for as little as $279 right now new.
> 
> If you're already doing 5.0-5.1Ghz I can't imagine you'll be lucky enough to find one much higher than that. I mean, no offense, but the average clocks for these seem to be in the 4.6-4.8 Ghz range.


really? it seems ive seen a pretty few lucky people getting in the 5.0 range in the 1.25v~1.3v
i guess i haven't really been counting the lower clocking chips though... hmmm.... jesus this lottery. lol its the 4770k ALL over again XD


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> K friends she's in, up and running Prime overnight with a modest 4.2Ghz (turbo disabled) Overclock. For stability and loop testing of course before I really begin tomorrow.
> 
> Now a few things I need you Intel guys to answer as my last Intel chip was a Core 2 Duo like 7 years ago that I never OC'd. To get to the last Intel chip I actually did OC, you'd have to go way back to the Pentium 4 Extreme Edition 3.0...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Temps are weirdly lower than I was expecting with an Intel chip (I though 70C was the norm). When I left the house after 20 minutes of Prime it was peaking at 59C. Is that better than average? I mean I do have two radiators and it is a Prime load so imagine so, but have no point of reference. -
> 
> - Windows 8.1 feels snappier. Boot time is an absurdly fast 9 seconds as well. -
> 
> - That being said, I've never switched platforms like this without a reinstall. Not for me, and not for my friends. So imagine my shock when I connected it all back up and hit the power button to find it booted in flawlessly (I was coming from an AMD 7850k). Only thing that wasn't working was the Network Adapter. So all I did was get the drivers on my phone, pull em off, and install them and I was good to go.
> 
> I mean, I'm totally OK to reinstall Windows if I have to, but so far, absolutely zero detrimental effects, so I think I'll hold off. -
> 
> - What weird quirks should an AMD guy look out for when it comes to Overclocking on an Intel platform? Is there anything similar to the Northbridge trick on AMD Phenom's I should know about before I get going? Voltage options that I'd ignore on an AMD chip set that I need to pay attention to on an Intel one?
> 
> Need some help with Ram as well. I read my Motherboard can do up to a 3200Mhz OC on some sticks. Currently running a set of GSkill at 2400Mhz default XMP Profile, but should I push for more?
> 
> - Is anyone else using the Raystorm water block in my posted pic? The weird X one? If so, how's it hold up? I literally had no other choices when it came to an Intel one at my local Microcenter and I figured it was cheap enough at $62.99, so I just went with it.-
> 
> - Is there any point to downloading and installing updated Intel chipset drivers? -
> 
> - Oh, and if you live in the Boston area and are considering hitting up Microcenter for one of these puppies and a heavily discounted Z97 Motherboard, I'm afraid I've got some bad news. There are no L4's left. Only one's they got were L3's. So good luck.-
> 
> K that's it really. Here's a (horrible) pic of my rig in rebuild state from earlier.
> 
> Glad to get to know you guys. Hopefully I got a chip capable of an eyebrow turning OC. Talk to you Laters.
> 
> P.S. Thanks in advance for the advice. I need as much as I can get. As I said earlier, I haven't properly OC'd an Intel chip since my Pentium 4, 3.0 "Extreme" Edition. So I'm gonna need some help.


I am going through there tomorrow morning, don't care about the batch, just hope that I get a descent chip, and, that cpu block isn't bad, have one on my 4930K and have a new one set up for my 4790K...


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I am going through there tomorrow morning, don't care about the batch, just hope that I get a descent chip, and, that cpu block isn't bad, have one on my 4930K and have a new one set up for my 4790K...


Running that with a ex360 and I am having no issues with temps.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> from
> really? it seems ive seen a pretty few lucky people getting in the 5.0 range in the 1.25v~1.3v
> i guess i haven't really been counting the lower clocking chips though... hmmm.... jesus this lottery. lol its the 4770k ALL over again XD


I think those people are just doing validation runs though, which doesn't count for much. Not many people seem to be actually stable at those kinds of voltages.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Makes sense, I guess I'm just a liiiiittle jelly =p


----------



## The Source

Am I the only one that leaves the base clock alone at 3.5Ghz and only OC's the turbo clocks?


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> Am I the only one that leaves the base clock alone at 3.5Ghz and only OC's the turbo clocks?


Yes. Don't you know where you are boy? You're in the Overclocking jungle babbbbbyyyyyyy!!!!

Even the member who can only afford an Athlon X4 on stock cooling has that thing up to 4.5 GHz. Boooooommmm!!!


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> Am I the only one that leaves the base clock alone at 3.5Ghz and only OC's the turbo clocks?


Altering the actual base clock:the 100mhz clock, will cause stability issues and will require bumps in VCCSA(System agent voltage) and maybe even perhaps vcore and uncore/cache voltage, not to mention many GPUs will have issues with BCLk and PCi-E 3.0. But the dividers can help in some rare cases.
38x125mhz(1.25*100) would give you 4750mhz
47x100.05mhz would give you 47050mhz
However the 4750 using the 1.25 divider might be more stable.

The dividers mainly benefit memory overclocks as it is impossible to go higher than 28x120mhz(3519mhz) without them(without dividers), however with dividers it is very easy to scale through the whole range with dividers allowing BCLk upto 200mhz(which is 1.66*120mhz). BCLk maxes in the 200mhz range that is why i said 120mhz max. Also sometimes when OCing memory certain memory dividers will allow better memory overclocks and the BCLK dividers allows easier tuning to the desired frequency.


----------



## phenom01

Wow my base voltage is 1.259 when I follow the guide on page 1. Right now im at [email protected] aida stable for about an hour max temp 75c. Havnt changed anything other than ratio and mild volt bump. Seems ok was wishing for more. Guess I will keep playing and hope for more.

Still rather lost on Haswell overclocking...makes me miss my faceroll 2500k overclocking


----------



## BoredErica

Linus having a conversation with Intel rep talking about Devil's Canyon and what the rep goes through in a product launch.






Talks a bit about Haswell and TIM issues. Start at maybe 8:00. He wants to give his side of the story for the decisions to use crappier TIM. Goes on for 5 minutes. At 15:30 they start to talk about overclocking Haswell vs DC. According to Intel rep, DC is binned. I think it's an interesting watch if you have time. We always think about Intel from a consumer standpoint.


----------



## stubass

Still at 4.9 with a simple boot and validate.. Didn't run any tests but no crash atleast before shutdown.. stull learning the ins and out of OCing these chips lol

http://valid.canardpc.com/jwaikl


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Still at 4.9 with a simple boot and validate.. Didn't run any tests but no crash atleast before shutdown.. stull learning the ins and out of OCing these chips lol
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jwaikl


Nice, but that damn cpuz 99.98 bus bug.









I see it everywhere.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Still at 4.9 with a simple boot and validate.. Didn't run any tests but no crash atleast before shutdown.. stull learning the ins and out of OCing these chips lol
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jwaikl
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, but that damn cpuz 99.98 bus bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see it everywhere.
Click to expand...

Thanks MrTOOSHORT.. yeah that 99.98 bus bug is annoying...


----------



## BlamJam

I've got a 4690k L418xxxx
VID 1.01 @ Stock

Currently got it @4.5Ghz, 1.230v but can't seem to take it any higher due to heat.

I've got a Thermalright Ultra 120 cooling it but Prime currently makes it throttle after a couple minutes. If I clock my ram down to 1600Mhz from 2400 then it doesn't throttle but still gets to mid-90s.

I'm pretty happy with the OC but it seems like a lot of heat for 1.2v.
Core temps are pretty similar and come soon quickly to a reasonable level so I don't think the mounting of the heatsink is bad.

XTU results in temps in the mid-80's.

Any suggestions or insight as to why it's so hot under Prime @ 1.2v?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlamJam*
> 
> 
> I've got a 4690k L418xxxx
> VID 1.01 @ Stock
> 
> Currently got it @4.5Ghz, 1.230v but can't seem to take it any higher due to heat.
> 
> I've got a Thermalright Ultra 120 cooling it but Prime currently makes it throttle after a couple minutes. If I clock my ram down to 1600Mhz from 2400 then it doesn't throttle but still gets to mid-90s.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with the OC but it seems like a lot of heat for 1.2v.
> Core temps are pretty similar and come soon quickly to a reasonable level so I don't think the mounting of the heatsink is bad.
> 
> XTU results in temps in the mid-80's.
> 
> Any suggestions or insight as to why it's so hot under Prime @ 1.2v?


You're the one using beta Prime, lol. That on small is hotter than IBT on max.


----------



## BlamJam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You're the one using beta Prime, lol. That on small is hotter than IBT on max.


It was running Blend, but are you saying it will run superhot even when CPU is at stock?
I'm not too fussed about it all, just curious really.
I'm running an older version to compare (25.8 - just what I had for C2D days) and it's still hitting low 90's.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlamJam*
> 
> It was running Blend, but are you saying it will run superhot even when CPU is at stock?
> I'm not too fussed about it all, just curious really.
> I'm running an older version to compare (25.8 - just what I had for C2D days) and it's still hitting low 90's.






Don't know your cooler personally but it sounds pretty weaksauce.


----------



## zaodrze244

Can I join the club with this picture?


----------



## lilchronic

4790k Batch # L418C169

4.5Ghz 1.2v
4.6Ghz 1.25v
4.7Ghz 1.35v
4.8Ghz 1.475v
4.9Ghz wont boot
5.0Ghz hahahaha


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 4790k Batch # L418C169
> 
> 4.5Ghz 1.2v
> 4.6Ghz 1.25v
> 4.7Ghz 1.35v
> 4.8Ghz 1.475v
> 4.9Ghz wont boot
> 5.0Ghz hahahaha


How about 5.1ghz?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> How about 5.1ghz?


keep dreaming lolz

..............i keep thinking this z97 board will be better but my gut feeling is telling me it's not going to be any different


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> keep dreaming lolz
> 
> ..............i keep thinking this z97 board will be better but my gut feeling is telling me it's not going to be any different


I'm thinking of not changing my mobo if and when I get DC. First I'd have to sell my mobo at a loss and install the new mobo and boy that's a lotta wires. I'm not into the whole M.2 thing right now. There's basically nothing new with z97 past the M.2ness. I heard a guy mention +10C temps going from z87 to z97 but that's one guy and there isn't enough testing to back it up.

If I get a DC I hope to get 4.7ghz minimum. Really striving for that 4.7, 4.8. I really need that extra speed...

I wonder what Broadwell will be like in terms of performance.


----------



## Peen

lilchronic, have you changed cpu input voltage, or SA voltage at all? Whats your cache speed at?

I have same batch, voltage is similar but yours seems odd needing to go all the way to 1.35v for 4.7ghz.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm thinking of not changing my mobo if and when I get DC. First I'd have to sell my mobo at a loss and install the new mobo and boy that's a lotta wires. I'm not into the whole M.2 thing right now. There's basically nothing new with z97 past the M.2ness. I heard a guy mention +10C temps going from z87 to z97 but that's one guy and there isn't enough testing to back it up.
> 
> If I get a DC I hope to get 4.7ghz minimum. Really striving for that 4.7, 4.8. I really need that extra speed...
> I wonder what Broadwell will be like in terms of performance.


are you thinking i7 dc or i5?


----------



## Marc79

Anyone here running DC with Z87 board? Any issues to report? just curious. Have yet to update the motherboard's bios and install the new chip.


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Nice, but that damn cpuz 99.98 bus bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see it everywhere.


To display Bus Speed 100.00 MHz use Gigabyte/Asus branded CPU-Z.

For normal "blue" CPU-Z use ver. 1.67.0 (no SPD table).

http://www.mediafire.com/download/3z3c5h2q7f5zd5d/CPU-Z+1.67.0.zip



Note:
Core Voltage displayed in CPU-Z is real CPU VID voltage.


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Anyone here running DC with Z87 board? Any issues to report? just curious. Have yet to update the motherboard's bios and install the new chip.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/3670#post_22489605


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Haswell doesn't put out that much heat really, just the heat transfer die is very bad. My radiator doesn't even get luke warm. This is my 4th Haswell and they all were the same.


well I delidded... realized my heatsink wasn't making contact so I relidded.... I've been on LGA 2011 for 3 years... haswell confounds me.

this is what I got so far... when I figure out what the heck i'm doing .. ahh hell. At least I got XMP 2133 Mhz.

2400 Mhz was crashing. I got 5ghz working no prob but it required over 1.4v... I might be able to get it I dunno. Odd thing, I got this top of the line Z87 XPower and I can't make manual changes from the BIOS.. but I can do it in windows... but not from the BIOS.. I have no idea why. It hits over 90c priming.. but I don't care. seems to be stable. See if that liquid metal under the shim makes a difference.

I'll tell you what though it feels snappier than my 3820 for what it's worth. Oh yeah it was worth about $800 so far in new stuff.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Anyone here running DC with Z87 board? Any issues to report? just curious. Have yet to update the motherboard's bios and install the new chip.




I got this XPower Z87 as a re certified. I honestly didn't like a single Z97 I saw... with all the downgraded VRMS and red dragons and eyes on heatsinks... I dunno.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> lilchronic, have you changed cpu input voltage, or SA voltage at all? Whats your cache speed at?
> 
> I have same batch, voltage is similar but yours seems odd needing to go all the way to 1.35v for 4.7ghz.


cache can go to 4.5ghz with 1.2v , tried 2.1v vccin and didnt touch vccsa . but 2.1v vccin didnt seem to help


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/3670#post_22489605


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> well I delidded... realized my heatsink wasn't making contact so I relidded.... I've been on LGA 2011 for 3 years... haswell confounds me.
> 
> this is what I got so far... when I figure out what the heck i'm doing .. ahh hell. At least I got XMP 2133 Mhz.
> 
> 2400 Mhz was crashing. I got 5ghz working no prob but it required over 1.4v... I might be able to get it I dunno. Odd thing, I got this top of the line Z87 XPower and I can't make manual changes from the BIOS.. but I can do it in windows... but not from the BIOS.. I have no idea why. It hits over 90c priming.. but I don't care. seems to be stable. See if that liquid metal under the shim makes a difference.
> 
> I'll tell you what though it feels snappier than my 3820 for what it's worth. Oh yeah it was worth about $800 so far in new stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this XPower Z87 as a re certified. I honestly didn't like a single Z97 I saw... with all the downgraded VRMS and red dragons and eyes on heatsinks... I dunno.


nice, both @5Ghz, thanks. Should update bios tommorow and see what I got.


----------



## astralhash

I got a poor chip it seems. My i5 4670K was able to do 4.7 Ghz at 1.3v, my i7 4790K can only do 4.5 Ghz at 1.3, and is NOT stable at all (BSOD's during games). This is unacceptable to me. I purchased it through TigerDirect. How should I go about trying to get a new/better chip? Return and exchange through TigerDirect or through some sort of process through Intel? Thanks all.


----------



## Marc79

Do you mind posting Batch# of your cpu?

Not sure about exchange, but you might try returning it, but also there may be 15% restocking fee, not sure.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> To display Bus Speed 100.00 MHz use Gigabyte/Asus branded CPU-Z.
> 
> For normal "blue" CPU-Z use ver. 1.67.0 (no SPD table).
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/3z3c5h2q7f5zd5d/CPU-Z+1.67.0.zip
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note:
> Core Voltage displayed in CPU-Z is real CPU VID voltage.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## DANZAS4321

hmm, so my dad has made a deal with me and said he would buy me new PC parts







I was gonna get the i5 but i might try and squeeze an i7 and a GIGABYTE GAMING 7 out of him







Good plan?


----------



## Marc79

yup, latest 1.69.2 ROG CPU-Z







, shows 100Mhz bus speed.


----------



## lilchronic

i havent had that bug for a while now


----------



## stubass

Its the luck of the draw. Your CPU may not overclock well but it works as advertised. Many people here will agree with me thst returing a CPU or even a GPU is not a valid reason to return it becuase not a good overclocker. It is your chocie tho if you want to do it.


----------



## astralhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Do you mind posting Batch# of your cpu?
> 
> Not sure about exchange, but you might try returning it, but also there may be 15% restocking fee, not sure.


Batch # of my poor overclock CPU is L418C164 MALAYSIA.


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i havent had that bug for a while now


Because you increase your BCLK......
set to Auto or Manual 100.00MHz and check.

Edit:
Btw,

CPU-Z 1.69.3 is also out, but with same bugs.....









Interesting that HWMonitor (from same cpu-z developer...Franck) display correct Vcore.
(but many others value is not correct)



So far latest AIDA64 and HWiNFO display all value correct.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> Am I the only one that leaves the base clock alone at 3.5Ghz and only OC's the turbo clocks?


I booted up with a 125 base clock for giggles. Think the clock was 4635. The voltage required was greater.


----------



## KnownDragon

Here is my 5 giggles so hard it hurts on my 4790k. http://valid.x86.fr/wan4s9


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Linus having a conversation with Intel rep talking about Devil's Canyon and what the rep goes through in a product launch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talks a bit about Haswell and TIM issues. Start at maybe 8:00. He wants to give his side of the story for the decisions to use crappier TIM. Goes on for 5 minutes. At 15:30 they start to talk about overclocking Haswell vs DC. According to Intel rep, DC is binned. I think it's an interesting watch if you have time. We always think about Intel from a consumer standpoint.


Thanks for the link, Darkwizzie.
I didn't watch the whole thing, but anyway it's nice to have speculation confirmed, especially about the binning process.
In my mind, and I can be wrong, there is still just as much variability in overclocking yield with DC as with vanilla Haswell. Even when you factor in all the people that aren't necessarily up to speed on overclocking Haswell, I still think Intel didn't do enough to hit the target after all the hype.....ESPECIALLY for not actively stating that "upgrading" to Z97 from Z87 was not necessary to run a DC cpu.
If I had not bought a Z97 board I would have enough money set aside to buy a 4790K on launch....and I was perfectly happy with my Z87 board anyway that would have only taken a bios update to use.


----------



## Cape Cod

I could not get it to validate because CPU-Z kept crashing? << probably needs an update for Devils Canyon cpu's.


----------



## Peppy197

So...

Just about to click the final purchase button but am undecided on Motherboard issues

Does ASUS actually have faulty OC BIOS right now ?

Is Gigabyte the only way to go right now?

Suggestions on MB please-please pretty-please ???









BTW money not spent is money earned


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> So...
> 
> Just about to click the final purchase button but am undecided on Motherboard issues
> 
> Does ASUS actually have faulty OC BIOS right now ?
> 
> Is Gigabyte the only way to go right now?
> 
> Suggestions on MB please-please pretty-please ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW money not spent is money earned


I would recommend the Gigabyte z97x Soc Force motherboard, its prolly the best motherboard Ive ever had. Stable, fast, easy to work with. A very good board to overclock with!


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Thanks for the link, Darkwizzie.
> I still think Intel didn't do enough to hit the target after all the hype.....ESPECIALLY for not actively stating that "upgrading" to Z97 from Z87 was not necessary to run a DC cpu.


I wouldn't be so sure. Darin stated the motherboard manufactures were able to get DC to work on some Z87 boards but may have not been able to take full advantage of the efficiency and power delivery features like the Z97. I think he said Intel was not concerned and could only validate DC & Z platform compatibility. Does it work, yes maybe on some, does it work best or the same, the way I see it no. I wouldn't feel like I bought a Z97 board for nothing if I was you.

Something else I took away from that interview was chip degradation. He says they do degrade with the increase voltages and therefore that is good enough for me. I've decided not to overclock my chip. This upgrade from X58 and i7 970 to Z97 and 4790K was a noticeable change for me and I'm happy. The only thing that is driving me nutz is the upgrade to the Windows 8.1 OS.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> I would recommend the Gigabyte z97x Soc Force motherboard, its prolly the best motherboard Ive ever had. Stable, fast, easy to work with. A very good board to overclock with!


Yes I've heard a good deal about the SOC but I do not need 4 slots (one is enough) and I find the top slot rests way to close to the bottom RAM for easy RAM/Videocard removal


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Because you increase your BCLK......
> set to Auto or Manual 100.00MHz and check.
> 
> Edit:
> Btw,
> 
> CPU-Z 1.69.3 is also out, but with same bugs.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that HWMonitor (from same cpu-z developer...Franck) display correct Vcore.
> (but many others value is not correct)
> 
> 
> 
> So far latest AIDA64 and HWiNFO display all value correct.


nope i have bclk on auto ........


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure. Darin stated the motherboard manufactures were able to get DC to work on some Z87 boards but may have not been able to take full advantage of the efficiency and power delivery features of the Z97. I think he said Intel was not concerned and could only validate DC & Z platform compatibility. Does it work, yes maybe on some, does it work best or the same, the way I see it no. I wouldn't feel like I bought a Z97 board for nothing if I was you.


Well given a choice between buying either a Z97 or a DC, -which I feel I wasn't- I would have bought the DC and saw for myself if it worked.....especially since I feel my Z87 is a more robust board.
Choice is the issue, I guess.


----------



## fateswarm

Put my VID to 1.163v please. I had read it without optimized defaults etc before.

I'm not sure if we can be certain BIOSes read it correctly.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Well given a choice between buying either a Z97 or a DC, -which I feel I wasn't- I would have bought the DC and saw for myself if it worked.....especially since I feel my Z87 is a more robust board.
> Choice is the issue, I guess.


You're right. I don't care for the way the Z97 platform was released either.


----------



## Quantum Reality

@zaodrze244:

Nice! I have that motherboard and it's goot to see you can squeeze out a nice OC from it


----------



## zaodrze244

Thx


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Curious as if anyone has experimented with adjusting the processor cache ratio. I have drop it down to 40 and it seems so far it has increased stability at higher vcore levels. Does cache hinder performance?


----------



## fateswarm

Drop it to 8x. It drops temperatures enormously. But as I had said, those are gimmicks.

I would be more impressed with very low voltages on very high performance settings.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Curious as if anyone has experimented with adjusting the processor cache ratio. I have drop it down to 40 and it seems so far it has increased stability at higher vcore levels. Does cache hinder performance?


yep, cache ratio or uncore stability will vary per cpu just like core mhz stability.

My cpu is not prime 28.5 stable on stock settings, until I decrease uncore/cache ratio to 38 from 40, or increase ring/vrin above stock.

Stasio had mentioned before of even dropping uncore to 35, being same philosophy as dropping memory down to stock, and then OC core 1st (knowing uncore and mem wont be issues).

Then bump up uncore/cache ratio and restest...ie same philosophy as memory..only overclock 1 thing at time, core then uncore then memory.

But no question, especially on running 4.7 to 5 ghz, uncore settings play a big role in stabiltiy.

My cpu, which is pretty good core, has a crappy uncore, until I raise ring/vrin volts a little above stock. I run my uncore at max 40, and that requires a little over stock voltage settings to accomplish.

as far as does it hinder performance, not unless going really low. somewhere there is extensive testing of 35 uncore vs 40..

read under ring bus doesnt matter:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


----------



## BlueWingedTiger

my proof of ownership


----------



## wholeeo

Prime95 is pretty hard on these chips... It's either I can pass tests left and right with flying colors or I get a hard crash when I lower my voltages just past unstable. No in between like on previous generations where individual cores would fail and you could then fine tune your settings.


----------



## CapZ

So, tested it with 1.28vCore at 4.6 GHz which seems to work. 4.7 with same voltage nets a crash at Prime. However, I think I wont do any serious overclocking because while the H105 does really well at stock speeds, the H440 holds it back while overclocking and I get temperatures around 80°C when running at 4.6GHz and the noise level rises considerably. Well, I guess purely from an overclockers point of view, my original plan for a Carbide Air 540 and NH-D15 would have suited me better here.









Btw, how can I find out my real VID?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> My cpu is not prime 28.5 stable on stock settings, until I decrease uncore/cache ratio to 38 from 40, or increase ring/vrin above stock.


Have you contacted Mersenne and Intel about this? You shoudl either get an RMA or Mersenne should know there is a potential known issue. Your CPU should pass ANY and ALL stress tests under stock conditions, it's rated for that!


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Have you contacted Mersenne and Intel about this? You shoudl either get an RMA or Mersenne should know there is a potential known issue. Your CPU should pass ANY and ALL stress tests under stock conditions, it's rated for that!


My cpu is prime stable at 4.8ghz 1.34v and benches great at 5ghz, once I put in overclock volts, so I dont want another cpu, might get one that clocks worse.

What is interesting is one of the reviewers of 4790K also had stability at stock issues, they requested and got another cpu.

If intel promised me another one that overclocked as well, plus had better uncore, then I would rma...but that isnt going to happen.

Running prime 28.5 small ffts at stock, my computer instantly restarts. wont run even 1 nanosecond. If I drop uncore to 36 or increase vrin and vring voltages significantly over stock, then it will run 28.5 small ffts.

Given one reviewer also had stability issues, wonder how many can not run prime 28.5 small ffts (not blend) at stock, ie if mine is rare or not.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapZ*
> 
> So, tested it with 1.28vCore at 4.6 GHz which seems to work. 4.7 with same voltage nets a crash at Prime. However, I think I wont do any serious overclocking because while the H105 does really well at stock speeds, the H440 holds it back while overclocking and I get temperatures around 80°C when running at 4.6GHz and the noise level rises considerably. Well, I guess purely from an overclockers point of view, my original plan for a Carbide Air 540 and NH-D15 would have suited me better here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, how can I find out my real VID?


I've reached over 90 momentarily with Prime95 and I'm on a custom loop with two radiators..









It was however while I was learning the Haswell ropes. There may have been some settings I carelessly fiddled with.


----------



## tripleclick

Proof post.

Batch: L418C169


----------



## roy5000x2

Alright time to start this overclocking business. Of course I completely brushed over the finding the stock VID whoops









Didn't do any crazy validations for these yet. Usually just 15 min of AIDA64 then on to the next one

4.5 @ 1.2v
4.6 @ 1.25v
4.7 @ 1.3v
4.8 @ 1.35v

Currently running AIDA64 and I'm seeing my temps bounce all over the place. Sometimes they'll dip below 70 and other times they'll touch 97. Not sure what the deal is but bumping up to 4.9 might be a no go. Thought an H100i with Noctuas would perform better than that.....maybe I should take it off and put on some different thermal paste from the stuff that comes on it to see if there's a temp difference.

Yup now I'm getting throttling at 4.8. Gonna have to fix that.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I've reached over 90 momentarily with Prime95 and I'm on a custom loop with two radiators..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was however while I was learning the Haswell ropes. There may have been some settings I carelessly fiddled with.


Same here, Im custom with 2 rads, 10 hours prime blend 4.7gh w/1.29v, temps maxed at 87C, I posted pic earlier in thread of that 10 hour run. 4.8 w/1.33 temps in high 90's. But temps are only 60's 4.7 and 70's 4.8 running prime blend 90% time (when it runs ffts from 50 to 4096). when it hits small ffts 8k to 20'sk, temps spike 20+C. It is really just small ffts that kill temps.

any normal use, normal loading program, gaming, etc, temps in 50's.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Drop it to 8x. It drops temperatures enormously. But as I had said, those are gimmicks.
> 
> I would be more impressed with very low voltages on very high performance settings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> yep, cache ratio or uncore stability will vary per cpu just like core mhz stability.
> 
> My cpu is not prime 28.5 stable on stock settings, until I decrease uncore/cache ratio to 38 from 40, or increase ring/vrin above stock.
> 
> Stasio had mentioned before of even dropping uncore to 35, being same philosophy as dropping memory down to stock, and then OC core 1st (knowing uncore and mem wont be issues).
> 
> Then bump up uncore/cache ratio and restest...ie same philosophy as memory..only overclock 1 thing at time, core then uncore then memory.
> 
> But no question, especially on running 4.7 to 5 ghz, uncore settings play a big role in stabiltiy.
> 
> My cpu, which is pretty good core, has a crappy uncore, until I raise ring/vrin volts a little above stock. I run my uncore at max 40, and that requires a little over stock voltage settings to accomplish.
> 
> as far as does it hinder performance, not unless going really low. somewhere there is extensive testing of 35 uncore vs 40..
> 
> read under ring bus doesnt matter:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


Thanks for the clarifications.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Gonna try and squeeze an i7 instead of the i5 Now my dad has said he would help fund my upgrade. Gonna pay the difference in price between the i5 and i7 and he will pay the rest. Gonna pretty much get an i7 4790K and a GIGABYTE GAMING 7 for like £80







All i got to do is give him my old PC parts and build him a little office pc


----------



## Asus11

ok guys ordered my third DC

lets see what this one will do


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> ok guys ordered my third DC
> 
> lets see what this one will do


5.2 stable with 1.3v inc


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Gonna try and squeeze an i7 instead of the i5 Now my dad has said he would help fund my upgrade. Gonna pay the difference in price between the i5 and i7 and he will pay the rest. Gonna pretty much get an i7 4790K and a GIGABYTE GAMING 7 for like £80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All i got to do is give him my old PC parts and build him a little office pc


I7.........good choice


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 5.2 stable with 1.3v inc


what..

on LN2 lol


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> what..
> 
> on LN2 lol


he's like me just dreaming lolz


----------



## szeged

lol


----------



## Quantum Reality

With the way you guys are going through these CPUs like hotcakes it's a wonder there'll be any left for the rest of us


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Haswell doesn't put out that much heat really, just the heat transfer die is very bad. My radiator doesn't even get luke warm. This is my 4th Haswell and they all were the same.
> 
> 
> 
> well I delidded... realized my heatsink wasn't making contact so I relidded.... I've been on LGA 2011 for 3 years... haswell confounds me.
> 
> this is what I got so far... when I figure out what the heck i'm doing .. ahh hell. At least I got XMP 2133 Mhz.
> 
> 2400 Mhz was crashing. I got 5ghz working no prob but it required over 1.4v... I might be able to get it I dunno. Odd thing, I got this top of the line Z87 XPower and I can't make manual changes from the BIOS.. but I can do it in windows... but not from the BIOS.. I have no idea why. It hits over 90c priming.. but I don't care. seems to be stable. See if that liquid metal under the shim makes a difference.
> 
> I'll tell you what though it feels snappier than my 3820 for what it's worth. Oh yeah it was worth about $800 so far in new stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Anyone here running DC with Z87 board? Any issues to report? just curious. Have yet to update the motherboard's bios and install the new chip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I got this XPower Z87 as a re certified. I honestly didn't like a single Z97 I saw... with all the downgraded VRMS and red dragons and eyes on heatsinks... I dunno.
Click to expand...

If it's like my MSI board and uses the MSI UEFI you need to hover over the option you want to change like the multiplier and use the + or - on the numpad


----------



## barti2

anyone have this 4790k batch l331b518


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> So...
> 
> Just about to click the final purchase button but am undecided on Motherboard issues
> 
> Does ASUS actually have faulty OC BIOS right now ?
> 
> Is Gigabyte the only way to go right now?
> 
> Suggestions on MB please-please pretty-please ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW money not spent is money earned


I am loving my Vii Hero. I have not had issues with Bios except for return to bios button. Careful and make sure Windows isn't going to update before using.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I am loving my Vii Hero. I have not had issues with Bios except for return to bios button. Careful and make sure Windows isn't going to update before using.


That is the one I was thinking of getting
What does Windows update? before what?


----------



## carlhil2

Batch# L329C244, 'bout to get busy...


----------



## Macross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> That is the one I was thinking of getting
> What does Windows update? before what?


Sometimes windows updates need a restart or complete shutdown and restart to finish install of updates so if you interrupt the update could brick your install and have to repair your windows install. So just make sure before you hit go to bios button there are no updates waiting for restart or shutdown and restart.


----------



## roy5000x2

Alright I dropped my numbers down to 4.5 @ 1.2v. Can someone help me out with the temps? I'm averaging mid 60s and maxing out at 80C while using an H100i with Noctua fans 90 minutes into AIDA64. Does that sound normal/high/extreme?


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macross*
> 
> Sometimes windows updates need a restart or complete shutdown and restart to finish install of updates so if you interrupt the update could brick your install and have to repair your windows install. So just make sure before you hit go to bios button there are no updates waiting for restart or shutdown and restart.


OK not used to this direct to BIOS option Button which is not on most MB's
will keep it in mind too, about the update thing (which I disable the auto update usually)


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barti2*
> 
> anyone have this 4790k batch l331b518


L331 spotted here in Greece.How is it performing?Should i make the move or wait for L4?


----------



## ryouiki

On the OC front from my 4790K, I found that 4.5Ghz/1.145 vcore AIDA64 stable was not actually stable, so to be 100% stable (Prime95/Linpack/Games/etc.) I had to up it to 1.177... this survived 24 hours of stress testing (and is what I added to the list on the first page).

Now i'm going to swap out the cooler to a NH-D14 (sadly D15/Phanteks/etc. doesn't fit in my case) to see if I can get temperatures more under control. The chip seems to be able to do 4.6 not much over 1.24ish vcore, but the temperatures are so out of control I don't feel comfortable doing extended stress testing.

I debated going to something like a H100i (since the case is built for that), but AIO's noise drives me nuts after a few hours
.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> So...
> 
> Just about to click the final purchase button but am undecided on Motherboard issues
> 
> Does ASUS actually have faulty OC BIOS right now ?


Did I miss something? What is wrong with ASUS's BIOS? I haven't experienced any issues, and thus far my board has turned out much better than I expected. My only complaint regarding ASUS board is the "Probe" driver/AI Suite does not seem to like either this board, or this board on Windows 7, so I cannot use either... but then again I don't like having all that crap installed anyway.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryouiki*
> 
> .
> Did I miss something? What is wrong with ASUS's BIOS? I haven't experienced any issues, and thus far my board has turned out much better than I expected. My only complaint regarding ASUS board is the "Probe" driver/AI Suite does not seem to like either this board, or this board on Windows 7, so I cannot use either... but then again I don't like having all that crap installed anyway.


I guess its OK I was just checking before buying in case it did (guess it was the included software)


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> OK not used to this direct to BIOS option Button which is not on most MB's
> will keep it in mind too, about the update thing (which I disable the auto update usually)


Very convenient to use the software button from windows if you go to the BIOS often.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryouiki*
> 
> On the OC front from my 4790K, I found that 4.5Ghz/1.145 vcore AIDA64 stable was not actually stable, so to be 100% stable (Prime95/Linpack/Games/etc.) I had to up it to 1.177... this survived 24 hours of stress testing (and is what I added to the list on the first page).
> 
> Now i'm going to swap out the cooler to a NH-D14 (sadly D15/Phanteks/etc. doesn't fit in my case) to see if I can get temperatures more under control. The chip seems to be able to do 4.6 not much over 1.24ish vcore, but the temperatures are so out of control I don't feel comfortable doing extended stress testing.
> 
> I debated going to something like a H100i (since the case is built for that), but AIO's noise drives me nuts after a few hours
> .
> Did I miss something? What is wrong with ASUS's BIOS? I haven't experienced any issues, and thus far my board has turned out much better than I expected. My only complaint regarding ASUS board is the "Probe" driver/AI Suite does not seem to like either this board, or this board on Windows 7, so I cannot use either... but then again I don't like having all that crap installed anyway.


We already could have told you that AIDA doesn't really mean anything in terms of indicating 24/7 stability








Ditto with XTU stress (not to be confused with bench). New users would have been better served looking at the Haswell Statistics thread, developed from experiences of hundreds of Haswell users - who *already* have had their chips for nearly a year now. This new thread and the desire to reinvent the wheel is rather confusing to me tbh.

Maybe there's some subtle differences with Z97, but with the actual 24/7 stable clocks I'm seeing, the main principles have not changed.

And from the video DarkWizzie posted earlier, I'm not too surprised either that the bump isn't significant at all.


----------



## ryouiki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> We already could have told you that AIDA doesn't really mean anything in terms of indicating 24/7 stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto with XTU stress (not to be confused with bench). New users would have been better served looking at the Haswell Statistics thread, developed from experiences of hundreds of Haswell users - who *already* have had their chips for nearly a year now. This new thread and the desire to reinvent the wheel is rather confusing to me tbh.


Yeah I read the Haswell w/ Statistics thread, so I didn't have any illusions that AIDA64 guarnteed stability, but i've only had the chip for 3 days, and stress testing takes quite some time







My day to day work (other then the ocassional game) pushes chips pretty hard (lots of massive compression etc), so it would have been exposed eventually









XTU bench (which uses prime bench underneath) is what first exposed the issue, and then more extensive testing with prime95/Linpack afterwards dialed the final settings in. But AIDA64 at least gave me a ballpark to start with, without sending the chip into inferno temperatures.

I'm coming to this chip from a i7-920 D0, which you could abuse like no tommorow at stay under 60C with a decent air cooler, so it has been a learning experience.


----------



## Laserkatten

My 4790k just passed 24h of AIDA64 when doing 4.6 GHz @ 1.21V. There is no chance i can go any higher though due to heat beacause i want my computer to be quiet so i have all the fans on my dh-14 @ 800 rpm.

It is from batch L331C353 so it seems pretty good if L3s are supposed to be bad.


----------



## fateswarm

I think this seems to be the "4.6 low voltage" chip, the "4.7 more risky voltage chip", "4.8 you may kill it in a year" chip.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I think this seems to be the "4.6 low voltage" chip, the "4.7 more risky voltage chip", "4.8 you may kill it in a year" chip.


this could be true for mine also










another on the way.. but if still no better this might be the ones that go back to intel









binned wafer.... OK

more like the power delivery is helping get the extra Mhz


----------



## andressergio

guys anyone tested batch L329C241 ?

thanks !!!
Sergio


----------



## ChaosBlades

Can I get a Single Core and Multi-core Cinebench R15 benchmark on a 4790k @ 4.8Ghz and possibly 4.7Ghz? I want to compare to my 2600k @ 4.8Ghz and decide if I should upgrade or wait for Skylake.

Also anyone use ASUS AI Suite on a Z97 to auto-overclock? How far did that get you? Specifically asking those that hit the CPUs limit before hitting thermal limit.


----------



## barti2

anyone have this 4790k batch l331b518


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusky03*
> 
> Can I get a Single Core and Multi-core Cinebench R15 benchmark on a 4790k @ 4.8Ghz and possibly 4.7Ghz? I want to compare to my 2600k @ 4.8Ghz and decide if I should upgrade or wait for Skylake.
> 
> Also anyone use ASUS AI Suite on a Z97 to auto-overclock? How far did that get you? Specifically asking those that hit the CPUs limit before hitting thermal limit.


I have seen benches where a 4770K @4.8 being as fast as a 2600K @5.5...


----------



## fateswarm

Forget L3 and L4. *Intel engineer confirms these are binned to be the best silicon of 4770*. 




Around 17min position.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusky03*
> 
> Can I get a Single Core and Multi-core Cinebench R15 benchmark on a 4790k @ 4.8Ghz and possibly 4.7Ghz? I want to compare to my 2600k @ 4.8Ghz and decide if I should upgrade or wait for Skylake.
> 
> Also anyone use ASUS AI Suite on a Z97 to auto-overclock? How far did that get you? Specifically asking those that hit the CPUs limit before hitting thermal limit.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores/0_50


----------



## madclassic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Forget L3 and L4. *Intel engineer confirms these are binned to be the best silicon of 4770*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around 17min position.


But is this really surprising?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Forget L3 and L4. *Intel engineer confirms these are binned to be the best silicon of 4770*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around 17min position.


Actually, he said the top based on what meets the weekly number of chips he has to sell. He said if another bin needed chips that week, they'd get 'em. IN other wrods, if demand on 4790K is high, more "bad" chips will end up in 4790K boxes.

Which basically means the batch is the best of what's available at the time, still, not really the best of Haswell across the board. He was asked if 5 GHz-5.5 GHz was possible and said yes, but not worth it.

So, basically he said the exact opposite of what you're implying.

HE said people that want chips like 4790K are not many, soI think that everyone rushing out to buy chips right now, actually has the opposite effect of what you'd think.

As an overclocker, you want Intel to sell the least number of chips, so that they can make that weekly bin smaller, tighter and better.

Which is why batch number matters. Certain batches will be smaller based on demand, and because of that, overall quality will be better. That's why launch chips are usually so good.. the numbers are low, because few people buy chips right on launch day. AS time goes on, chips tend to sell in higher numbers, and overall quality is less, since they have greater demand.

This is very basic stuff when it comes time to find good CPUs as an overclocker, and every company does it this way, as said in the interview.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusky03*
> 
> Can I get a Single Core and Multi-core Cinebench R15 benchmark on a 4790k @ 4.8Ghz and possibly 4.7Ghz? I want to compare to my 2600k @ 4.8Ghz and decide if I should upgrade or wait for Skylake.
> 
> Also anyone use ASUS AI Suite on a Z97 to auto-overclock? How far did that get you? Specifically asking those that hit the CPUs limit before hitting thermal limit.


Here's mine at 4.7


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Hope it helps.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> But is this really surprising?


No, but people are sheep. Why would batches suddenly matter on 4790K when it clearly did not on 4770K? This thread baffles me. I've personally seen 5 CPU's from the same batch range from 4.7 Ghz 1.35v to 4.9 Ghz 1.31v (just Cinebench runs mind you).

It is silicon lottery, obviously.


----------



## ChaosBlades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I have seen benches where a 4770K @4.8 being as fast as a 2600K @5.4...


Are you saying a 4790k clocked down to 4770k speeds has almost identical performance? These are really just 4770Ks with some new TIM and a new cap?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores/0_50


Thanks but not seeing any 4790K scores let alone at 4.7 or 4.8Ghz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Here's mine at 4.7
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it helps.


Thanks it does, can you go to File > Advanced Benchmark and run a Single Core test?


----------



## szeged

the 4790k at the same speeds as a 4770k will have the same performance. they are the same core, just different tim and different power delivery.

a 4770k at 4.7 or 4.8 will be the same score as a 4790k at 4.7 or 4.8


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusky03*
> 
> Are you saying a 4790k clocked down to 4770k speeds has almost identical performance? These are really just 4770Ks with some new TIM and a new cap?
> Thanks but not seeing any 4790K scores let alone at 4.7 or 4.8Ghz.


4770K=4790K yes, you are correct, some were misinformed to think that this was a different chip, Haswell=Haswell..new packaging, etc., etc...Devils Canyon is Haswell with a clothing change..oh, supposedly binned..


----------



## ChaosBlades

Ok, this makes things easier. Was going to wait till Skylake but the Maximus VII Formula is looking really good and I have the feeling I am going to be waiting longer than I expected for Skylake.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> So, basically he said the exact opposite of what you're implying.


Nice misrepresentation of someone's argument. You were supposed to be a serious reviewer. He obviously didn't say the opposite, he *explicitly* said they are the top class of binning for that particular model.

I know of course not all 4790ks are *exactly* the same, and there is a *range*.


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusky03*
> 
> Ok, this makes things easier. Was going to wait till Skylake but the Maximus VII Formula is looking really good and I have the feeling I am going to be waiting longer than I expected for Skylake.


Yeah, I wanted to wait on the Formula, became impatient and bought my cpu/mobo today, copped the Asus Z97 Deluxe..


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yusky03*
> 
> Are you saying a 4790k clocked down to 4770k speeds has almost identical performance? These are really just 4770Ks with some new TIM and a new cap?
> Thanks but not seeing any 4790K scores let alone at 4.7 or 4.8Ghz.
> Thanks it does, can you go to File > Advanced Benchmark and run a Single Core test?


Here you go.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Disclaimer: I have a bunch of services and stuff running in the background. Not sure how much that affects cinebench.


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I think this seems to be the "4.6 low voltage" chip, the "4.7 more risky voltage chip", "4.8 you may kill it in a year" chip.


That's basically my story as well. I'm already a little uncomfortable with 1.33V on air, and that gets me to 4.7 on only 3 cores.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Nice misrepresentation of someone's argument. You were supposed to be a serious reviewer. He obviously didn't say the opposite, he *explicitly* said they are the top class of binning for that particular model.
> 
> I know of course not all 4790ks are *exactly* the same, and there is a *range*.


But only for that week. I think that's really important. Larger batches, when demand is high, you want to avoid.

And who's the reviewer? You mean it takes skill? I'll tell you, it doesn't. Basic know-how, and an ability to get stuff done on time is all that's required?

Want my job? We're looking for more staff!










Don't take things too seriously. Neither of us are experts, and although I do do reviews, I'll never claim to be an expert. I simply didn't assimilate all that info given there in the way you did, since most of it I already knew. What stuck out for me was the stuff that wasn't new.


----------



## BillyBonz

If I may, DC CPUs are a revision of the Haswell CPUs, no improvement on the cores themselves but better binning and thermal solution. AMD did the same with the Piledriver cores with the FX 9370 and FX9590.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 4770K=4790K yes, you are correct, some were misinformed to think that this was a different chip, Haswell=Haswell..new packaging, etc., etc...Devils Canyon is Haswell with a clothing change..oh, supposedly binned..


Also. improved bird poop tim. Think they may have changed birds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*


1.47









What are you cooling that thing with,


----------



## ChaosBlades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*


Yep, almost identical to 4770k @ 4.8Ghz

Not that big of an improvement clock for clock on a 3 year old CPU. Pretty disappointing, not like Intel has any competition.

2600k @ 4.8Ghz
Single Core 164
Multi Core 803

4790k @ 4.8Ghz
Single Core 192 --- 17% Increased Performance
Multi Core 983 --- 22% Increased Performance


----------



## fateswarm

Do you know you may damage the chip at 1.47v regardless of cooling?

It appears 1.2v is some kind of "3 to 5 years" expectancy.

Judging from Intel's interviews and their warranties.


----------



## wholeeo

Think I've forgotten how to edit posts.. grrrrr


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Do you know you may damage the chip at 1.47v regardless of cooling?


Intel dude said voltage is evil. Haswell launch interviews said anything over 10% of stock is dangerous, and stock is up to 1.265V according to the Intel whitepapers. SO up to just under 1.4V might be OK. I'm sure there are chips that might not handle that, even.

So you push harder, and then cash in your Tuning plan when ti dies. NO big deal.


----------



## opt33

5.2ghz w/1.45 water cooling, 25C ambient, not very stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/btjp5q


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Also. improved bird poop tim. Think they may have changed birds.
> 1.47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you cooling that thing with,


actual voltage was 1.5v


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Prime95 is pretty hard on these chips... It's either I can pass tests left and right with flying colors or I get a hard crash when I lower my voltages just past unstable. No in between like on previous generations where individual cores would fail and you could then fine tune your settings.


That's weird to me. I passed a prime bench last night (8 hours) only for my OC to fail miserably while browsing today.

Oh well. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Do you know you may damage the chip at 1.47v regardless of cooling?
> 
> It appears 1.2v is some kind of "3 to 5 years" expectancy.
> 
> Judging from Intel's interviews and their warranties.


if a chip needs 1.47v theres only one person to blame


----------



## fateswarm

Yeah. Basically LN2 overclocking proves low temperature doesn't save the chip on high voltage. They kill chips at subzero just because voltage is high.

Temperature is harder to kill - though I'm sure it has a small contribution - since the chip auto-shutdowns or downclocks on its own no matter what.

It appears Haswell in general wants 1.2v to be sure it survives at least 3 years, ~1.3v for around 1.5 or 2, 1.35v starts damaging it even in a year.


----------



## ChaosBlades

The key to being able to run high voltage like that is to make sure it is stable with the power save settings that let the CPU dynamically change the voltage so that it is not always running that high. My 2600k use to be able to do 4.9Ghz but I didn't do this and it degraded in like 6 months. Now at 4.8Ghz I changed it so that it dynamically changes voltage and it has been running great for a few years now. v1.48 on a 2600k is pretty extreme if my memory serves.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> actual voltage was 1.5v


cant see the pic properly what mhz was you running


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> If it's like my MSI board and uses the MSI UEFI you need to hover over the option you want to change like the multiplier and use the + or - on the numpad


yeah... it says "auto" and I kept hitting enter like a monkey digging for ants in a log, expecting it to magically give me a multiplier choice. I was about half deep in a rum and coke so I had that going for me. After watching the dutch stunning, undeserving win over Mexico this morning, I had my coffee and realized that I need to enter the multiplier manually when it says "Auto". I've also been in all ASUS motherboards for the last 3 years and would still be with an ASUS motherboard if they didn't make most of their motherboards look like something Flavor Flav would wear.

Anywhoo... I got 1.256 @ 4.6 Ghz / 2400 Mhz RAM going swimmingly right now Prime 28 around 80c. I guess that ain't too bad...need to keep working the delidding for better cooling... it's a process.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> actual voltage was 1.5v


i should receive my dud tomorrow.not good mood seeing this things.


----------



## yawa

Gotta get used to these low voltages as well. Never had any issue going to the 1.5 required for my old FX8350 at 5.0Ghz.

This "keep it under 1.3" deal is weird to get used to to say the least.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Yeah. Basically LN2 overclocking proves low temperature doesn't save the chip on high voltage. They kill chips at subzero just because voltage is high.
> 
> Temperature is harder to kill - though I'm sure it has a small contribution - since the chip auto-shutdowns or downclocks on its own no matter what.
> 
> It appears Haswell in general wants 1.2v to be sure it survives at least 3 years, ~1.3v for around 1.5 or 2, 1.35v starts damaging it even in a year.


i see LN2 guy's @ 1.7v - 2.0v , 1.7v+ could kill a chip instantly

@asus11 4.8ghz / 4.5Ghz cache


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> That's weird to me. I passed a prime bench last night (8 hours) only for my OC to fail miserably while browsing today.
> 
> Oh well. Back to the drawing board.


I can pass it as well for many hours on stable settings. Thing is unlike previous generations where if you were just slightly leaning towards unstable and cores would fail individually Haswell just gets hard lock ups and bsod's.


----------



## phenom01

Im stable at 4.7ghz 1.237v.... uncore @4700 stock volts few hours IXT and AIDA. I can get my CPU to downclock at idle but the voltage doesnt go down even at idle am I missing something? I have all the power saving options on.


----------



## fateswarm

PS. Judging by the "if demand picks up they may not bin them as well", you may want to get L3 instead of L4.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> Im stable at 4.7ghz 1.237v.... uncore @4700 stock volts few hours IXT and AIDA. I can get my CPU to downclock at idle but the voltage doesnt go down even at idle am I missing something? I have all the power saving options on.


That's impressive. What's your VRIN? I suspect I may squeeze more with VRIN but I'm not sure if it's safe.


----------



## phenom01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> That's impressive. What's your VRIN? I suspect I may squeeze more with VRIN but I'm not sure if it's safe.


VRIN is at 1.9.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> PS. Judging by the "if demand picks up we may not bin them as well, you may want to get L3 instead of L4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's impressive. What's your VRIN? I suspect I may squeeze more with VRIN but I'm not sure if it's safe.












What's nice is that they say the bins have been tightened, so the overall range of clocks should be fairly similar. I think we'll see 4.7GHz- 5.0, large batches get some 4.6 GHz parts which would otherwise go into 4770K. Likewise, if demand is high on 4770K, and low on 4790K, 4770K might end up with some nice CPUs, but I suspect 4.7 GHz is reserved for 4790K only now.


----------



## yawa

Good lord am I out of my element with Intel stuff.

Why are there two multipliers?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> VRIN is at 1.9.


nvm my mistake


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 4770K=4790K yes, you are correct, some were misinformed to think that this was a different chip, Haswell=Haswell..new packaging, etc., etc...Devils Canyon is Haswell with a clothing change..oh, *supposedly* binned..


Plenty of 4770Ks out there that can't get near 4.4Ghz without serious throttling from heat. Especially when we consider if Intel is selling 4790Ks at 4.4Ghz it will be rock solid. None of this 10mins in Xbenchmark / "oh look I can almost open CPUZ" rubbish. So if the 4790K is just a redressed 4770K, then they would have to be binned.

Sounds a little shady though if people are getting 4790K batches marked from 2013, does that mean the later 4770Ks as a result ended up being worse. All the good ones were being held back...?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Good lord am I out of my element with Intel stuff.
> 
> Why are there two multipliers?


CPU cache has it's own multi along with CPU. Most workloads don't need more than 4.2 GHz, and going higher can introduce heat when you don't need it, affecting CPU (since cache and FiVR generate a lot of heat).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Sounds a little shady though if people are getting 4790K batches marked from 2013, does that mean the later 4770Ks as a result ended up being worse. All the good ones were being held back...?


Nah, I think form day one 4.7 GHz was being binned out of 4770K anyway. The took those chips, analyzed what made them work, and then adjusted the process to match, to increase yields. standard stuff, IMHO.

It's just that 4770 was like 4.0 GHz - 4.7 GHz, mostly, with a wide range, while 4790K should be 4.6 GHz and up. That's how both SKUs can exist, since most users might take the 4770K instead, with lower clocks, just to save $35. IF clocks matter to you, you spend more, and get that 4790K, and maybe a tuning plan.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Batch# L329C244, 'bout to get busy...


I have the exact same batch#.


----------



## BillyBonz

If I may:


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> VRIN is at 1.9.


Hrm. That's higher than I would go. But I haven't heard of what's safe on it, only on VCore.

If we go by the "0.4 to 0.6 diff" advice, 1.3v/1.9v might be relatively safe.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

lilchronic,

All these different chips and mobos over that past little bit, you could have had a nice X79 system by now and reaching killer scores on the benchies!


----------



## Darius510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Plenty of 4770Ks out there that can't get near 4.4Ghz without serious throttling from heat. Especially when we consider if Intel is selling 4790Ks at 4.4Ghz it will be rock solid. None of this 10mins in Xbenchmark / "oh look I can almost open CPUZ" rubbish. So if the 4790K is just a redressed 4770K, then they would have to be binned.
> 
> Sounds a little shady though if people are getting 4790K batches marked from 2013, does that mean the later 4770Ks as a result ended up being worse. All the good ones were being held back...?


They'd have to be.


----------



## wholeeo

So Prime95's Small FFT's is definitely a no go unless you want to kill a chip. Soon as I started it I hit a 100c.


----------



## fateswarm

It doesn't kill a chip. But it's *very* unrealistic. Temps is generally fine for a few seconds of testing since it throttles on its own.

It's very unrealistic since it's doesn't use ram at all. It restricts it to cache. That's a ridiculously niche scenario in the real world.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So Prime95's Small FFT's is definitely a no go unless you want to kill a chip. Soon as I started it I hit a 100c.


same lol

I stick to Asus realbench which has worked for me

I dont understand prime stable 24/7 by time its done 24/7 of constant strain its probably degraded it lol


----------



## fateswarm

I believe blend prime95 is a very realistic test. It splits it to ram and cpu use which is a very realistic scenario. Sure your game may not go 100% at all times but you may go to 100% *some* times when you run a few things at the same time.

Hell I do that all the time with multiple tabs (opening at the same instant).


----------



## phenom01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Hrm. That's higher than I would go. But I haven't heard of what's safe on it, only on VCore.
> 
> If we go by the "0.4 to 0.6 diff" advice, 1.3v/1.9v might be relatively safe.


is that to high? Thats what my MB defaults it to 1.8 i just set it to 1.9 havnt tested lowering it.

I am looking at the VRIN override voltage correct?


----------



## istudy92

My 4790k is at 4.4, with 44 multiplier..at 1.26 volts....default, and optimized settings...is this normal???0.o why isnt it at 4.0?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> same lol
> 
> I stick to Asus realbench which has worked for me
> 
> I dont understand prime stable 24/7 by time its done 24/7 of constant strain its probably degraded it lol


I actually just downloaded v 2.2 of Reallbench and will stick to it moving forward. It's been real Prime95


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> lilchronic,
> 
> All these different chips and mobos over that past little bit, you could have had a nice X79 system by now and reaching killer scores on the benchies!


yeah i know, but i like wasting money







and i dont want to go back to ivy bridge i likes the haswell







................x99 is going to be my next upgrade though


----------



## z06z33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasupwitdat1*
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure. Darin stated the motherboard manufactures were able to get DC to work on some Z87 boards but may have not been able to take full advantage of the efficiency and power delivery features like the Z97. I think he said Intel was not concerned and could only validate DC & Z platform compatibility. Does it work, yes maybe on some, does it work best or the same, the way I see it no. I wouldn't feel like I bought a Z97 board for nothing if I was you.
> 
> Something else I took away from that interview was chip degradation. He says they do degrade with the increase voltages and therefore that is good enough for me. I've decided not to overclock my chip. This upgrade from X58 and i7 970 to Z97 and 4790K was a noticeable change for me and I'm happy. The only thing that is driving me nutz is the upgrade to the Windows 8.1 OS.


Why didn't you just buy windows 7 they still sell it, Just an FYI Microsoft allows you to do downgrade to windows 7 for free if you have 8. I bought my copy of windows 7 64bit off eBay for $75


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I believe blend prime95 is a very realistic test. It splits it to ram and cpu use which is a very realistic scenario. Sure your game may not go 100% at all times but you may go to 100% *some* times when you run a few things at the same time.
> 
> Hell I do that all the time with multiple tabs (opening at the same instant).


I use it. I just prefer short runs. If you are way off on vcore it wil bsod in under 20 mins.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> is that to high? Thats what my MB defaults it to 1.8 i just set it to 1.9 havnt tested lowering it.
> 
> I am looking at the VRIN override voltage correct?


At least for some time now, the Intel specification has the default VRIN set in stone to 1.8v, only the Vcore is varied between CPUs. ASUS also reported that an Intel spec instructs that VRIN should be between 0.4 and 0.6v away from VCore, though that spec is confidential if it's what I think it is (VR12.5 spec).

My educated guess is if we derive 1.3v is safe for at least 1 to 2 years of use without degradation, 1.9v might be safe equally.

But I can't be certain.


----------



## phenom01

I see. I lowered it to 1.8 and did a quick cinebench and PI and seems ok. Maybe I will try lower.

While I am here. What are safe 24/7 Dram voltages for Haswell? I had my sticks running 1.65v on my 2500k for like 2.5 years I popped them in this rig and went straight for 1.65v again not sure if Haswell has the same warnings about DRAM volts.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I have the exact same batch#.


How is it? I haven't put my system together yet, have to take down loop, etc., [seems that I have been leak testing for about 3 weeks waiting on this chip],







will most likely have it setup after work tomorrow...


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillyBonz*
> 
> If I may:


Thank you oh so much. Time to get edumacated
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> How is it? I haven't put my system together yet, have to take down loop, etc., [seems that I have been leak testing for about 3 weeks waiting on this chip],
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will most likely have it setup after work tomorrow...


You are way more careful than me man. Props. I leak tested about an hour.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Thank you oh so much. Time to get edumacated
> You are way more careful than me man. Props. I leak tested about an hour.


Not really, I put my Air 540 setup together weeks ago, started leak testing, was to lazy to take it apart


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> I see. I lowered it to 1.8 and did a quick cinebench and PI and seems ok. Maybe I will try lower.
> 
> While I am here. What are safe 24/7 Dram voltages for Haswell? I had my sticks running 1.65v on my 2500k for like 2.5 years I popped them in this rig and went straight for 1.65v again not sure if Haswell has the same warnings about DRAM volts.


i would say 1.75v max for 24/7 use


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> At least for some time now, the Intel specification has the default VRIN set in stone to 1.8v, only the Vcore is varied between CPUs. ASUS also reported that an Intel spec instructs that VRIN should be between 0.4 and 0.6v away from VCore, though that spec is confidential if it's what I think it is (VR12.5 spec).
> 
> My educated guess is if we derive 1.3v is safe for at least 1 to 2 years of use without degradation, 1.9v might be safe equally.
> 
> But I can't be certain.


VR-in for all of my CPU is different. You haven't had many chips and are taking ASUS info as gospel when it isn't.









1.75V is default, range is 1.65V-1.86V. This is for ALL Haswell CPUs, even BGA and mobile.



That's under load, boot-up is 1.7V, and idle is 1.6V.

Sheesh. ASUS doesn't help here making sense of this stuff.


----------



## istudy92

1.26volts at 4.4 doesnt make sense to me0.o why isnt it at 4.0? I am not even running any programs too


----------



## szeged

got your power settings to high performance?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> 
> 
> 1.26volts at 4.4 doesnt make sense to me0.o why isnt it at 4.0? I am not even running any programs too


do you have power plan set to high performance ? or you c states disabled ?


----------



## ChaosDimension85

Maybe someone can help but I I am trying to follow the simple overclock guide in this thread but cannot find these settings in the bios: EIST, C1E, C3/C6. Motherboard is an Asus z97 Pro Wi-fi.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosDimension85*
> 
> Maybe someone can help but I I am trying to follow the simple overclock guide in this thread but cannot find these settings in the bios: EIST, C1E, C3/C6. Motherboard is an Asus z97 Pro Wi-fi.


UNder CPU C-States, have to enable instead of leave at auto:


----------



## yawa

BTW, has anyone else ever switched from AMD to Intel without reinstalling Windows? Because I'm still blown away I haven't had any issues, minus net drivers of course.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> BTW, has anyone else ever switched from AMD to Intel without reinstalling Windows? Because I'm still blown away I haven't had any issues, minus net drivers of course.


Yeah, it's pretty easy that way, but going the opposite..OMG.


----------



## ChaosDimension85

Thanks alot cadaveca!


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Yeah, it's pretty easy that way, but going the opposite..OMG.


K I'll keep that in mind down the road.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Prime95 stable for 12hours?


Well hi. You asked me for 12 hours of prime at 4.5. I'm delivering, though unfortunately with a new chip. The old one is not with me anymore.
My case still stands, 2x15min give you a good estimate where you end up at. With this processor, it's a mere additional +10mV to run a 12 hour custom run from the bare minimum passing 2x15min 864k.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=4500_custom_1230epsah.png

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Up until Haswell I have always ran prime95 vigirously, but I have since been made aware prime95 is extremely difficult on Haswell. As such I can only comment on the stress test I have used and give my experience on this.


Someone told you it was difficult and then you stopped running prime because of that?


----------



## Peppy197

4790K is turning out to be a real devil after all

A devil to get performance boost out of that is

So the canyon simply implies being stuck between 1.2 and 1.32 volts

It's the devil's work indeed


----------



## yawa

Er sorry, my mind is running a mile a minute while im bored at work and I keep thinking of questions.

Is there any point to installing Intel chipset drivers since I did a dirty switch over from AMD?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> 4790K is turning out to be a real devil after all
> 
> A devil to get performance boost out of that is
> 
> So the canyon simply implies being stuck between 1.2 and 1.32 volts
> 
> It's the devil's work indeed


I'm having a devil of a time myself if I may Satan so.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Is there any point to installing Intel chipset drivers since I did a dirty switch over from AMD?


Yes, I would install the Intel chipset drivers.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Er sorry, my mind is running a mile a minute while im bored at work and I keep thinking of questions.
> 
> Is there any point to installing Intel chipset drivers since I did a dirty switch over from AMD?
> I'm having a devil of a time myself if I may Satan so.


Get a general idea of the new intel set up on this old windows install, then redo windows and the final overclock of your gear after.

Yes, install the chipset drivers.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Well hi. You asked me for 12 hours of prime at 4.5. I'm delivering, though unfortunately with a new chip. The old one is not with me anymore.
> My case still stands, 2x15min give you a good estimate where you end up at. With this processor, it's a mere additional +10mV to run a 12 hour custom run from the bare minimum passing 2x15min 864k.
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=4500_custom_1230epsah.png
> Someone told you it was difficult and then you stopped running prime because of that?


hi.mine arrives tomorrow.what prime95 test should i do?i have p95v285.win64.

then ?
custom ?
min size max size ?
run fft in first place ?

i usually do couple of wprime 1024m and its stable for gaming.never used prime95.


----------



## Peppy197

for comparison:

Is anybody here running Lockheed Martin's P3D V22 with this 4790K ? If so how are the fps?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*


I was about to post that. Though it isn't much help that document. It gives an abstract range of VRIN, no talk of VCore safety or other details.

I still wonder where ASUS got the +0.4v to +0.6v advice.

Probably VR12.5 which is confidential and ungooglable.

Also, try to give your sources instead of playing guru

http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/4th-gen-core-family-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.pdf


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i would say 1.75v max for 24/7 use


are we talking about eventual CPU voltage?


----------



## fateswarm

They were talking about ram there. The VRIN has a 'max' of 1.86v on intel spec.

Though that spec doesn't seem much help for overclocking specifically.

It mainly appears to be a 'catch-all' for all haswell chips, OC or not.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I was about to post that. Though it isn't much help that document. It gives an abstract range of VRIN, no talk of VCore of safety or other details.
> 
> I still wonder where ASUS got the +0.4v to +0.6v advice.
> 
> Probably VR12.5 which is confidential and ungooglable.
> 
> Also, try to give your sources instead of playing guru
> 
> http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/4th-gen-core-family-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.pdf


LuLz. it's not about me, it's about the hardware. If I ever post something, it's from an official spec, and proven results. I'm not the sort of person to be in the position of having sources for my posts...they are my opinion only, not fact. Why do I need to give a source to my opinion?









Like don't get me wrong, ASUS gives EXCELLENT info. There is a difference between ASUS and Intel, as very much hinted at in your posted video. ASUS helps us push further, and usually guidelines like that given out by ASUS are based on their testing rather than official specs, and are meant for those pushing benchmarks only, not for 24/7 usage every time.

But sometimes, AUS only has one batch to work with, so maybe other batch is slightly different. SO ASUS gives general guidelines to us as to what to look for, and how to get more, but it doesn't mean that we use every method given by them at the same time, either.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> hi.mine arrives tomorrow.what prime95 test should i do?i have p95v285.win64.
> 
> then ?
> custom ?
> min size max size ?
> run fft in first place ?
> 
> i usually do couple of wprime 1024m and its stable for gaming.never used prime95.


Well, mine arrived yesterday. My first Haswell, I stayed with Ivy Bridge until last week. As far as I'm concerned, 27.9 is fine since I'm not using applications supporting FMA3. There's different k tests for different key voltages (i'm sure there is a guide for prime around this forum here?), if you've ran those successfully try custom in place.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z06z33*
> 
> Why didn't you just buy windows 7 they still sell it, Just an FYI Microsoft allows you to do downgrade to windows 7 for free if you have 8. I bought my copy of windows 7 64bit off eBay for $75


I already purchased the OS. It is a somewhat interesting transformation. I am learning how to find alot of the same programs and places by using it but it's frustrating at times. I read rumors of Windows 9 on the horizon so I think this move with 8.1 is necessary so I don't get to far left behind. I didn't know that about the downgrade move back to Windows 7 but I am going to push myself with 81 for now unless I learn there is something I really dislike about.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> ASUS


Don't tell me. I have no love for ASUS. I was researching their VRMs and they hide the true identity of the PWM controller, leaving us making guesses.

I don't know if at least HWInfo reveals it. e.g. here I can see the IR3563B (cpu) and IR3570 (memory) controllers on HWInfo.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Don't tell me. I have no love for ASUS. I was researching their VRMs and they hide the true identity of the PWM controller, leaving us making guesses.
> 
> I don't know if at least HWInfo reveals it. e.g. here I can see the IR3563B (cpu) and IR3570 (memory) controllers on HWInfo.


Well, I love ASUS, and don't hide that at all.







I don't think things like that are important, because I get the boards to play with, and have seen that such stuff doesn't really matter. What matters is overall quality of the power output, and simple things like part choice are only a fraction of what makes things good for whatever needs.

Specifically with Haswell, since FiVR is meant to clean power anyway, Such an issue only relates to minimal heat at the CPU. This is bolstered by the PCB change Intel did for Devil's Canyon, and releasing a new "chipset" called Z97. Dude said it in your video himself..Z87 reference spec isn't capable. That's their fault, not the board makers.

At the same time, I'm still investigating if VRM even matters, it'll be several months before I can make any conclusions about that myself.


----------



## szeged

ASUS have some really strong boards out there, but for z97 id have to say gigabyte really takes the performance cake


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ASUS have some really strong boards out there, but for z97 id have to say gigabyte really takes the performance cake


Working on Z97X GAMING G1 WIFI-BK review right this second. Probably be live in a couple of weeks. Pretty solid, but power use is high, probably can be fixed with BIOS tuning.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Working on Z97X GAMING G1 WIFI-BK review right this second. Probably be live in a couple of weeks. Pretty solid, but power use is high, probably can be fixed with BIOS tuning.


mmm









dat z97 SOC Force...mucho sexy.


----------



## cadaveca

Maybe I'll ask for one of the OC boards next. But yeah, I like FAST SATA Express, not dis slow stuff everyone but ASUS seems to have. AND ASUS has EXCELLENT fan control. Otehrwise board only really matters for LN2 and slot config, and maybe you like different audio or LAN.


----------



## phenom01

Whats the verdict on BCLK? I cant get my system to even do 101 stable. Is there a voltage that is linked to this? Seems I either hit the CPU wall or am missing something with BCLK.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> Whats the verdict on BCLK? I cant get my system to even do 101 stable. Is there a voltage that is linked to this? Seems I either hit the CPU wall or am missing something with BCLK.


The BLCK is what runs everything. Your graphics, the PCH, memory, any expansion card all run off that clock (they have their own multipliers). They often don't like it when you go over 100MHz on the BCLK.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Maybe I'll ask for one of the OC boards next. But yeah, I like FAST SATA Express, not dis slow stuff everyone but ASUS seems to have. AND ASUS has EXCELLENT fan control. Otehrwise board only really matters for LN2 and slot config, and maybe you like different audio or LAN.


+ 1 on the aisuite fan control. If my cpu is under 45c on silent mode it turns off some of the fans completely.


----------



## phenom01

I know what BCLK affects. Im just wondering if there is a voltage linked to it. I used BLCK of 104 on my 2500k for years when people said you shouldnt. Just didnt know if Haswell had any settings linked to it.


----------



## YellowBlackGod

I have a Z87 Sabertooth from Asus.I have upgraded to the latest Bios so that i can upgrade to Devil's Canyon Chips.It's solid all around and I am sure it will give me excellent performance just like the Z97.Z97 and Z87 are the same thing after all with equal buit quality.Asus is really reliable in my opinion.


----------



## fateswarm

The gigabytes need the latest BIOS for auto-voltage settings. They give a huge Vcore otherwise.

I suspect they act like that because they treat it like a 4770 that was auto-overclocked.

Probably the main reason to "enhance support for DC" as other makers claimed.


----------



## mandrix

Check cache/Vring voltage!
lol. I put mine on Auto, put a little stress on and the cache voltage was 1.397v as read by my DMM. This is my 4770K but same holds for any cpu as the board/bios is allowing too much voltage on Auto, hence I normally set it manually.
If you have no way to check the cache/Vring or whatever your board calls it, then I advise all of you to set it manually.


----------



## fateswarm

Yes, vring is also weird. I should mention that to the Z97X thread actually. It's probably a bug.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> The gigabytes need the latest BIOS for auto-voltage settings. They give a huge Vcore otherwise.
> 
> I suspect they act like that because they treat it like a 4770 that was auto-overclocked.
> 
> Probably the main reason to "enhance support for DC" as other makers claimed.


That's not what I'm talking about. My sample requires higher voltage to be set manually than any other board so far. 1.308V vs 1.285-1.283. THis means power consumption is a bit higher, 5-8W. Minimal difference.

They also by default force clocks at max, both on CPU and NB
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Yes, vring is also weird. I should mention that to the Z97X actually. It's probably a bug.


Nope, it's present on boards from all brands with newer BIOSes, and even on Z87 boards. Devil's Canyon has higher cache speed, 4.4 GHz vs 3.9 GHz(default cache speed = CPU speed, both dynamic).

I do test result keeping like this, looking at these things:


----------



## fateswarm

It's not that simple. I've seen VRing going above 1.4v on the default multiplier and auto voltage while it can work on much lower. It's not certain how it works since on other occasions I've seen it lower.

It may be very sensitive in relation to core settings or to voltage protection settings.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> It's not that simple. I've seen VRing going above 1.4v on the default multiplier and auto voltage while it can work on much lower. It's not certain how it works since on other occasions I've seen it lower.
> 
> It may be very sensitive in relation to core settings or to voltage protection settings.


I don't use software. Might be sensitive to error.









And yeah, but is that down to the hardware, or the bad BIOS? OR down to just your board? Or CPU?


----------



## fateswarm

It's probably BIOS since gigabytes had a VCore issue too. It's fixed on the latest bios. e.g. on a new bios my board gives something like 1.163v Vcore at default, it gave above 1.4v at boot at first!


----------



## webhito

So, for all of you lucky people that have their hands on a 4790k, how are your stock temperatures? Any different from the 4770k or is it just a placebo effect from intel's marketing? wondering so I can either pick up a 4770k right now or wait for devils canyon to arrive in Mexico.


----------



## fateswarm

Reviews showed the temps are 5-6C lower in some regular cooling and regular load setups. Also the temps are slightly higher on idle, which is not important. It is interesting though.

I suspect the reason of the idle temps is that since the power input contraptions on the package are beefier, they are more efficient on high load, than on low load.

Think of big PSUs, the may not be very efficient on very low load compared to a small high quality PSU, but they may be very efficient on high load.


----------



## $ilent

Tomorrow, I will turn this:



Into this:


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Tomorrow, I will turn this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into this:










hope you have much better temps and a better stable OC


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> It's probably BIOS since gigabytes had a VCore issue too. It's fixed on the latest bios. e.g. on a new bios my board gives something like 1.163v Vcore at default, it gave above 1.4v at boot at first!


Yeah, you know, that is par for the course with new stuff, really. That's why I record things like I do, since if something appears weird, I need an answer as to why. Which ain't no easy thing. Having access to as many boards as I do helps with that, fortunately, but not always.

1.163V for 4.4 GHz seems fair, but I see quite a few boards pushing 1.25V, 1.3V still. It is not something that should affect stability though, fortunately, just make things a bit hotter.


----------



## A L I E N

Following along, as I have a new 4770k and I'm thinking about going 4790k instead. In my case not so much for the performance increase, but for the hopeful lower temps and new Z97 chipset.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Reviews showed the temps are 5-6C lower in some regular cooling and regular load setups. Also the temps are slightly higher on idle, which is not important. It is interesting though.
> 
> I suspect the reason of the idle temps is that since the power input contraptions on the package are beefier, they are more efficient on high load, than on low load.
> 
> Think of big PSUs, the may not be very efficient on very low load compared to a small high quality PSU, but they may be very efficient on high load.


Oh well, I might just skip it, I already ruined a 4770k and 4670k trying to delid them lol. I don't want to run into temperature issues.

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> I already ruined a 4770k and 4670k trying to delid them lol. I don't want to run into temperature issues.


I'm "happy" (well, sort of) that I appear to not be temperature limited so I can avoid the risk of delid. This is because I figured out if I want to keep voltage below 1.3v for safety, I reach a frequency and temps that do not seem to require further cooling for all realistic scenarios of load.

It might be fun though to try risky stuff if I were to possibly buy a Broadwell K in the near future and I wouldn't care much of the old chip's future.


----------



## $ilent

Cheers, stubass! I also have an extra 280mm (2x 140mm) of rad space on the way to help bring temps down.

Im finding at the minute my max core and my lowest core temp are still up to 10C apart, so time for a lap I think


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I'm "happy" (well, sort of) that I appear to not be temperature limited so I can avoid the risk of delid. This is because I figured out if I want to keep voltage below 1.3v for safety, I reach a frequency and temps that do not seem to require further cooling for all realistic scenarios of load.


Well if that's the case I might be even happier, I am not your regular overclocker, I like to rather have things undervolted and stock less heat same performance =), starting to sound a little better.


----------



## fateswarm

I found *a GEM*. This Intel engineer here gives a safety voltage of around +10%. At video position around 20m 30s.






That means for say 1.163v default Vcore, safe might be 1.279v. Sounds about right.

Only small caveat is that it's for Haswell vanilla but it's probably same.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Tomorrow, I will turn this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into this:


that thing doesn't make sense,just do direct mounting on the chip,but need to be careful when screwing,not too much.on mine direct mounting temps didn't go higher than 60 with 1.40v++ around 4.7/4.8ghz (during winter)


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Cheers, stubass! I also have an extra 280mm (2x 140mm) of rad space on the way to help bring temps down.
> 
> Im finding at the minute my max core and my lowest core temp are still up to 10C apart, so time for a lap I think


Nice, more rad space nice!

10*C between max an min core, i have never had that much difference only about 4 - 5C.... Time for a lap or lapdance????


----------



## superV

i'm digging myself a hole.if that is a ddduuudd that i receive tomorrow,i'll be stuck with 3 haswell.


----------



## A L I E N

Delidded Devils Canyon's already, is it increasing performance/temps that much? I thought Devils Canyon used a better TIM to help avoid this?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I found *a GEM*. This Intel engineer here gives a safety voltage of around +10%. At video position around 20m 30s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means for say 1.163v default Vcore, safe might be 1.279v. Sounds about right.
> 
> Only small caveat is that it's for Haswell vanilla but it's probably same.


That's the release interview I was talking about earlier. It's the same die, but maybe the refined power output allows more now, not sure.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A L I E N*
> 
> Delidded Devils Canyon's already, is it increasing performance/temps that much? I thought Devils Canyon used a better TIM to help avoid this?


Still not solder tho.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> The BLCK is what runs everything. Your graphics, the PCH, memory, any expansion card all run off that clock (they have their own multipliers). They often don't like it when you go over 100MHz on the BCLK.


My 4790k booted fine at the 125 bootstrap voltage was higher but it was 4.6 at 1.35. Nothing burned out. Set your ram to the lowest setting possible I.E. 800mhz and then put in 125 bsclk. Performance when compared multi at 4.6 - bsclk 4.6 the bsclk took it. So I don't see why everyone is having trouble with bsclk overclocking. Just remember bsclk overclocks everything else. So set your ram to lower MHz for stability and then overclock ram after stable.


----------



## A L I E N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Still not solder tho.


True


----------



## KnownDragon

125 bsclk 4625. It can overclock through the bsclk just takes a little more patience.


----------



## Falling Rain

Cannot seem to find anyone selling the 4690k in Canada yet still on preorder... newegg.ca claims they have it in stock however seeing how there's only international shipping options... I'd say it still comes from the US


----------



## phenom01

Lowered VRIN to 1.8. Im pretty happy with the results.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Gonna call this my 24/7. Not bad for some old NH-T1...only paste I had on hand. Got some Gelid Extreme and Cool Labs pro and Ultra coming from frozencpu. May feel frisky when it arrives and delid it.

Gonna run it for 8 hours overnight and see.


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Actually, he said the top based on what meets the weekly number of chips he has to sell. He said if another bin needed chips that week, they'd get 'em. IN other wrods, if demand on 4790K is high, more "bad" chips will end up in 4790K boxes.
> 
> Which basically means the batch is the best of what's available at the time, still, not really the best of Haswell across the board. He was asked if 5 GHz-5.5 GHz was possible and said yes, but not worth it.
> 
> So, basically he said the exact opposite of what you're implying.
> 
> HE said people that want chips like 4790K are not many, soI think that everyone rushing out to buy chips right now, actually has the opposite effect of what you'd think.
> 
> As an overclocker, you want Intel to sell the least number of chips, so that they can make that weekly bin smaller, tighter and better.
> 
> Which is why batch number matters. Certain batches will be smaller based on demand, and because of that, overall quality will be better. That's why launch chips are usually so good.. the numbers are low, because few people buy chips right on launch day. AS time goes on, chips tend to sell in higher numbers, and overall quality is less, since they have greater demand.
> 
> This is very basic stuff when it comes time to find good CPUs as an overclocker, and every company does it this way, as said in the interview.


This was one of the most informative post of this entire thread. Thank you for making it clear what he actually said and how the binning process really works.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> This was one of the most informative post of this entire thread. Thank you for making it clear what he actually said and how the binning process really works.


Well, that's my interpretation of what he said, I could be wrong. But it does make sense. Intel is making the best product they can. They are choosing select chips, the best of what they got. They could have chips with stock speeds that are better, but they'd be even more rare, and they'd rather get the tech in people's hands than make it a super-pricey exclusive like NVidia has done with Titan-Z.

At the same time, I've had chips for a while now, and the changes made do make a difference, and do allow you to push more power through this silicon.

I mean really.. if you purposely blow up a chip overclocking, they replace it for you with no questions asked, really, for $25. IF if all you want to do is play a bit and see what's what, you can go ahead.


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Well, that's my interpretation of what he said, I could be wrong. But it does make sense. Intel is making the best product they can. They are choosing select chips, the best of what they got. They could have chips with stock speeds that are better, but they'd be even more rare, and they'd rather get the tech in people's hands than make it a super-pricey exclusive like NVidia has done with Titan-Z.
> 
> At the same time, I've had chips for a while now, and the changes made do make a difference, and do allow you to push more power through this silicon.
> 
> I mean really.. if you purposely blow up a chip overclocking, they replace it for you with no questions asked, really, for $25. IF if all you want to do is play a bit and see what's what, you can go ahead.


Yup, what you outlined is pretty much how I figured the binning process worked for many years now. I haven't been hardcore about overclocking since socket 939 AMD {CABNE 0530APMW Opteron 146 anyone? lol) but even back then batches mattered a large amount. I don't know why some people are trying to say they don't. Of course there is always the exception of getting a bad chip in a good batch and vice versa but buying a proven batch definitely increases your chances as opposed to just taking a shot in the dark with the silicon lottery. But if everyone followed this logic we wouldn't have anyone to test for those good batches lol...


----------



## A L I E N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> This was one of the most informative post of this entire thread. Thank you for making it clear what he actually said and how the binning process really works.


I'm new here and must have missed this, what review or article are you referencing? I'd like to read it. One thing that makes me raise an eyebrow though, is from what I've read of some of the reviewers that got early samples couldn't hit numbers much higher than stock. I'm new to a lot of this, but I would think those chips would be some of the best to help booster sales. I could easily pick up an early batch Devils Canyon i7-4790k from my local store if there's some truth to this. I was honestly going to wait until I sold my i7-4770K and Z87-PRO, but if this is true I might just buy one and sale my stuff after. Interesting,


----------



## fateswarm

There is a good possibility he did not mean at all in the interview that the binning alters from month to month. He may have meant it alters for a whole product and its marketing design. That means while there might be variation, the factory binning might be of the same specification for the WHOLE life of i7-4790k (again, I don't say that's how it happens, but it's a possibility).

Also, regardless of how it happens, there may STILL be huge variation based on environmental or other conditions.

e.g. say their wafers are not as pure for a week, all the batches might be less quality that came out of them.


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A L I E N*
> 
> I'm new here and must have missed this, what review or article are you referencing? I'd like to read it. One thing that makes me raise an eyebrow though, is from what I've read of some of the reviewers that got early samples couldn't hit numbers much higher than stock. I'm new to a lot of this, but I would think those chips would be some of the best to help booster sales. I could easily pick up an early batch Devils Canyon i7-4790k from my local store if there's some truth to this. I was honestly going to wait until I sold my i7-4770K and Z87-PRO, but if this is true I might just buy one and sale my stuff after. Interesting,







Linus interview with Intel Engi/Rep.

It's a good watch with some good info however some of the stuff he says does make for a chuckle. One being "we only use the best silicon in DC guys!!" then goes on to contradict that when he explains hows they pull from different bins to meet demand.

Edit: typo


----------



## A L I E N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linus interview with Intel Engi/Rep.
> 
> It's a good watch with some good info however some of the stuff he says does make for a chuckle. One being "we only use the best silicon in in DC guys!!" then goes on to contradict that when he explains hows they pull from different bins to meet demand.
> 
> Edit: typo


Yeah, I've seen Asus do similar in interviews, lol. I'll have to watch the video, thanks.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linus interview with Intel Engi/Rep.
> 
> It's a good watch with some good info however some of the stuff he says does make for a chuckle. One being "we only use the best silicon in DC guys!!" then goes on to contradict that when he explains hows they pull from different bins to meet demand.
> 
> Edit: typo


And you have no idea what is the time span of those pulls based on demand. It may happen every 6 months, which means, no batch at the moment altered specification of binning. Or it may happen every week (I doubt it), we wouldn't know.

It's likely that *for the same demand* there might be environmental or other uncontrolled conditions creating variations.

e.g. the raw wafers are of a different purity. Or some angles create better chips in photolithography. Stuff like that.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A L I E N*
> 
> I'm new here and must have missed this, what review or article are you referencing? I'd like to read it. One thing that makes me raise an eyebrow though, is from what I've read of some of the reviewers that got early samples couldn't hit numbers much higher than stock. I'm new to a lot of this, but I would think those chips would be some of the best to help booster sales. I could easily pick up an early batch Devils Canyon i7-4790k from my local store if there's some truth to this. I was honestly going to wait until I sold my i7-4770K and Z87-PRO, but if this is true I might just buy one and sale my stuff after. Interesting,


Well, I'm a reviewer with an ES that didn't publish a review (I didn't have a chip for that purpose, and I like to do reviews with retails), and I seemingly got similar results, but with much lower voltages.

But I got a good enough experience to say that there's good reason to buy this vs 4770K if you are into getting the most you can out of a chip, and that the PCB/TIM is reason enough to spend more, binning aside.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> And you have no idea what is the time span of those pulls based on demand. It may happen every 6 months, which means, no batch at the moment altered specification of binning. Or it may happen every week (I doubt it), we wouldn't know.
> 
> It's likely that *for the same demand* there might be environmental or other uncontrolled conditions creating variations.
> 
> e.g. the raw wafers are of a different purity. Or some angles create better chips in photolithography. Stuff like that.


That's very true. But based on manufacturing numbers, and the sales figures, figuring this out isn't that big of a deal.

That's the thing. As a company, Intel is pretty open about who they are, and what they do. You just need to ask. And I think with information they provide, and a bit of time spent with multiple chips, finding out the max potential people can expect is pretty easy.

Back in the day, the really good Intel chips had a "T" on the end of the batch number. Too bad they don't do this any more. I spent months hunting these chips down, and managed to get one of my own, was one of the best ever posted online. Pretty sure the dude I ended up selling it to broke some records with it.


----------



## h2spartan

on my L4, so far from IBT and some benchmarks, I have not bsod with voltage at 1.200-1.216 @4.6ghz....but further testing must be done to claim stability!









oh and this is with mem @ 2400mhz


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> And you have no idea what is the time span of those pulls based on demand. It may happen every 6 months, which means, no batch at the moment altered specification of binning. Or it may happen every week (I doubt it), we wouldn't know.
> 
> It's likely that *for the same demand* there might be environmental or other uncontrolled conditions creating variations.
> 
> e.g. the raw wafers are of a different purity. Or some angles create better chips in photolithography. Stuff like that.


I don't think anyone is trying to argue that the quality of the silicon will *also* influence results. It's one of many factors like you said that go into a good batch.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> I don't think anyone is trying to argue that the quality of the silicon will *also* influence results. It's one of many factors that go into a good batch.


Well, if we want to talk quality, it's pretty disturbing that here we have some top-level chips, many generations after the pic I posted above( and like 7 years later), needing similar voltage. The fact that Intel has some process issues isn't exactly a secret, so Haswell's original wide variation should have been expected, IMHO.


----------



## Tmfs

Off topic a bit here but I wonder why we're seeing 2014 4770Ks. I thought 4790K was supposed to EOL 4770K. Every 4790K seen has been a Malay but the new 4770Ks I've seen have been Costa Rica. If I had to guess it would be that Malaysia is the only plant with the updated production line to support DC and the CR plant is just using up old stock. What do you guys think?

Side note: According to this post @ Hard Forum the 2014 4770Ks aren't too bad.


----------



## pchow05

I tried a L329C241 from Microcenter and it would only do 4.6 @ 1.31v
trying a L329C244 now and can do 4.6 @ 1.3 stable
p95 ~ 1 hrs ish
got pretty hot on both like 35c idle 86c


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> As a company, Intel is pretty open about who they are, and what they do.


They are too big to care to micromanage the propaganda about overclocking chips. But it's not all open really. They will not talk about specifics of binning or manufacturing because they are important trade secrets.

A good example in this forum currently is the people trying to unlock ivy bridge i5s to i7s. Intel is very secretive about how that binning is being done.

There is speculation it's only done via firmware, but it's not certain. If I recall correctly, you will usually hear Intel saying they may laser cut them.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> They are too big to care to micromanage the propaganda about overclocking chips. But it's not all open really. They will not talk about specifics of binning or manufacturing because they are important trade secrets.
> 
> A good example in this forum currently is the people trying to unlock ivy bridge i5s to i7s. Intel is very secretive about how that binning is being done.
> 
> There is speculation it's only done via firmware, but it's not certain. If I recall correctly, you will usually hear Intel saying they may laser cut them.


Meh. You can't begrudge them the few secrets they do keep. As a publically traded company, they do have to be reasonably honest about things, and I do find that they are.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pchow05*
> 
> I tried a L329C241 from Microcenter and it would only do 4.6 @ 1.31v
> trying a L329C244 now and can do 4.6 @ 1.3 stable
> p95 ~ 1 hrs ish
> got pretty hot on both like 35c idle 86c


I was able to get 4.7 @ 1.31 prime stable. I think for 4.8 this cpu would need near 1.4 which isn't worth it to me. I'm going to give it a week or two before I play the silicon lottery again at Micro Center. Hopefully by then we have more information on which are good batches and my local MC has more than L329's available.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Well, if we want to talk quality, it's pretty disturbing that here we have some top-level chips, many generations after the pic I posted above( and like 7 years later), needing similar voltage. The fact that Intel has some process issues isn't exactly a secret, so Haswell's original wide variation should have been expected, IMHO.


Voltage is harder to deviate from factory defaults the smaller the transistor process. That's a fundamental property of the technology. They could have high-voltage chips by design but that doesn't suit their other haswell markets, and they would also be much slower if you downclocked them (e.g. they could run very fast at 1.5v, but put them on 1.2v and they may become 50% slower on what they do now on 1.2v).

Frankly, it's not completely bad, unless your electricity bill does not matter at all.


----------



## h2spartan

Doing pretty good so far! about 20 min in to prime

4.6ghz/1.216v

mem @ 2400mhz

but I need to delid and work on my itx cooling a lil better. It can get pretty hot.

I may try a higher clock or lower voltage...not sure what I want to do!


----------



## Jeronbernal

what would you guys suggest is the best program i can use to stress test that records and validates?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> what would you guys suggest is the best program i can use to stress test that records and validates?


I'm not sure about records and validates but I'm really liking RealBench 2.2.

http://rog.asus.com/321702014/news/realbench-v2-2-available-to-download/


----------



## A L I E N

My 4770k is from Microcenter as well, batch 3329B555 Costa Rica. I had too many things going on so I never touched it, now that Devils out it's really perking my curiosity. But, I'd hate to buy another chip and see equal/lower results than what I could get from my current 4770k.


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A L I E N*
> 
> My 4770k is from Microcenter as well, batch 3329B555 Costa Rica. I had too many things going on so I never touched it, now that Devils out it's really perking my curiosity. But, I'd hate to buy another chip and see equal/lower results than what I could get from my current 4770k.


You should test that 4770K. I have a 3329B596 from MC too that does 4.7 @ 1.35v which isn't amazing by any standards but a bit above average for 4770Ks for sure.


----------



## yawa

K, now that I've gotten the basics down and spent my time wasting away at work reading up on overclocking Haswell, I'm starting to find something interesting.

Just finished a run so far at 4.6Ghz on Auto and my Voltage is locked tight at 1.258. No issues. I ran a few benchmarks and intend to push more, but so far, I may have a decent chip here. Obviously I'll manual it out and find the lowest possible voltage, but I am encouraged as I've seen a few of you have to go to 1.3 and beyond to get this clock.

Here's hoping it won't take an absurd voltage to get any higher.

Gonna try now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Doing pretty good so far! about 20 min in to prime
> 
> 4.6ghz/1.216v
> 
> mem @ 2400mhz
> 
> but I need to delid and work on my itx cooling a lil better. It can get pretty hot.
> 
> I may try a higher clock or lower voltage...not sure what I want to do!


Thinking the same here. What L batch did you get? You seem to be doing better than me, but I'm more than encouraged by both of our voltages.

Here's hoping.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> You should test that 4770K. I have a 3329B596 from MC too that does 4.7 @ 1.35v which isn't amazing by any standards but a bit above average for 4770Ks for sure.


sounds exactly like my previous 4770k, same voltage and clock XD

so far as for my validation run i got 5.1 @ 1.35v lowest voltage, 1.4v to be stable @[email protected] but was too hot for my taste, even delidded. 85c is cutting it close for my taste @[email protected]

as for stability, at a decent clock speed and at a decent voltage, i've found 4.8 @ 1.275v is pretty comfortable to me, i don't really break 70c, at low fanspeed. been reading darkwizzie's guide, and a few other guides and some tips i've gotten from some people here and other threads, on what else i can do other than change my clock and voltage, towards getting a good overclock. so far i've only changed my ring max to 40 and kept my ring voltage on auto. might change it if i raise my vCore.

am i doing it right? ;

well here's my aida test so far for stability, and cpu-z valid.

http://valid.x86.fr/u9s6pj

(restarted my aida64 test, but so far the longest run i've had was about 2 hours)

4.8ghz @ 1.275v
32gb corsair dom plats 2133mhz
Asus z97 Deluxe w/ 1104 BIOS

gonna run through real bench and a few others, and then hopefully get onto overclocking my SLI 780ti's. ( i have no idea how to overclock a gpu >>


----------



## A L I E N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmfs*
> 
> You should test that 4770K. I have a 3329B596 from MC too that does 4.7 @ 1.35v which isn't amazing by any standards but a bit above average for 4770Ks for sure.


I may decide too based on what I'm seeing with the 4790k's, seems like the performance may be very close to the same. My big thing is I really like the new Z97-WS board from Asus, no more yellow/gold plastic, all black/grey with subdued gold heat sinks. Plus it has some features I like on it as well. So I figured why not just get rid of both since motherboards seem hard to shift by themselves and pick up the new Devil and Z97. But I'll have to give it some real thought. I think what interest me about Devil is the lower temps. Mainly because my build will be used a lot for work and some gaming, so I'll be on it a lot. My hopes are for performance and longevity.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> sounds exactly like my previous 4770k, same voltage and clock XD
> 
> so far as for my validation run i got 5.1 @ 1.35v lowest voltage, 1.4v to be stable @[email protected] but was too hot for my taste, even delidded. 85c is cutting it close for my taste @[email protected]
> 
> as for stability, at a decent clock speed and at a decent voltage, i've found 4.8 @ 1.275v is pretty comfortable to me, i don't really break 70c, at low fanspeed. been reading darkwizzie's guide, and a few other guides and some tips i've gotten from some people here and other threads, on what else i can do other than change my clock and voltage, towards getting a good overclock. so far i've only changed my ring max to 40 and kept my ring voltage on auto. might change it if i raise my vCore.
> 
> am i doing it right? ;
> 
> well here's my aida test so far for stability, and cpu-z valid.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/u9s6pj
> 
> (restarted my aida64 test, but so far the longest run i've had was about 2 hours)
> 
> 4.8ghz @ 1.275v
> 32gb corsair dom plats 2133mhz
> Asus z97 Deluxe w/ 1104 BIOS
> 
> gonna run through real bench and a few others, and then hopefully get onto overclocking my SLI 780ti's. ( i have no idea how to overclock a gpu >>


that's a pretty good chip you got there, not too many better than that.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> what would you guys suggest is the best program i can use to stress test that records and validates?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about records and validates but I'm really liking RealBench 2.2.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/321702014/news/realbench-v2-2-available-to-download/
Click to expand...

That's what I'm using. My clocks aren't prime stable, but realbench, XTU and superpi work fine.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> K, now that I've gotten the basics down and spent my time wasting away at work reading up on overclocking Haswell, I'm starting to find something interesting.
> 
> Just finished a run so far at 4.6Ghz on Auto and my Voltage is locked tight at 1.258. No issues. I ran a few benchmarks and intend to push more, but so far, I may have a decent chip here. Obviously I'll manual it out and find the lowest possible voltage, but I am encouraged as I've seen a few of you have to go to 1.3 and beyond to get this clock.
> 
> Here's hoping it won't take an absurd voltage to get any higher.
> 
> Gonna try now.
> Thinking the same here. What L batch did you get? You seem to be doing better than me, but I'm more than encouraged by both of our voltages.
> 
> Here's hoping.


4.6 @ 1.25 is good IMO but keep it up!









Right now, I'm testing my L418C164 batch. I may test lower voltage for 4.6 later but for right now it appears to be stable on 1.21v. I think I'm going to play a couple hours of games to further test it and because I just got wolfenstein off of steam and want to try it!:


----------



## yawa

Hmm seem to be doing fine at 1.304 VCore and 4.7Ghz. I'll bring the Voltage down a bit. I have a feeling it'll be stable with a bit less.

Getting into stock six core Cinebench territory at this speed as well. That'll always put a smile on my face.



I'll also make a case and state the floating point optimizations on these chips are not in question.



at



all


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> that's a pretty good chip you got there, not too many better than that.


Wow thank you *_* when I was reading about so many other great chips I was pretty bummed, but I'm starting to really be grateful for what I have now. I thought alot of the posts were stable posts o.o, but now I understand alot more

The other chip I got for my mitx build, I couldn't say the same though... It has a struggling time lol


----------



## h2spartan

4.6ghz/1.21v - 2400mhz

just a quick 15 min test using Real Bench. Now to gaming!


----------



## astralhash

Pretty jelous of all the overclocks I'm seeing... mine is not stable at 1.3v 4.5Ghz


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astralhash*
> 
> Pretty jelous of all the overclocks I'm seeing... mine is not stable at 1.3v 4.5Ghz


I'm sorry man...

I know the feeling, and I hate it.

What are your options? I know alot of people won't like me saying that, but I'm sure some can understand.

If you do want a slightly better clocking chip, I do have another 4790k id be willing to sell for a decent price. It clocks at 4.8/4.9 @ 1.35v

It's delidded though







was gonna use it for my mitx build, but like most, I feel like I wanna take another shot at the lottery. Might enter it onto the marketplace sometime soon here, after I take pics.

If not, I hope that you can find a way of reaching stability, I hope everyone here does, and at a great clock as well


----------



## DrT

For the [few] of you who have delidded your DC, has this netted you any measurable OC improvement(s)? Any extra effort needed to delid (e.g., using the vice method) vs legacy Haswell? I picked up some CL liquid pro alongside the 4790k figuring the "upgraded TIM" was a marketing gimmick but have not found enough evidence to support or reject this hypothesis. Still waiting on Z97 board and X61 AIO to test myself.


----------



## astralhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> I'm sorry man...
> 
> I know the feeling, and I hate it.
> 
> What are your options? I know alot of people won't like me saying that, but I'm sure some can understand.
> 
> If you do want a slightly better clocking chip, I do have another 4790k id be willing to sell for a decent price. It clocks at 4.8/4.9 @ 1.35v
> 
> It's delidded though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was gonna use it for my mitx build, but like most, I feel like I wanna take another shot at the lottery. Might enter it onto the marketplace sometime soon here, after I take pics.
> 
> If not, I hope that you can find a way of reaching stability, I hope everyone here does, and at a great clock as well


Was thinking of just having the CPU replaced by the vendor (TigerDirect) and give it another try.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Is the 4790 actually work the $377 right now? Im tempted to upgrade, but I have reserves about it. Thinking I should maybe hold off until the next Intel CPUs come out. any thoughts? Im sure people have asked it before but I cant find any specifically.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

4690k. It seems like a rare beast around here


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> Is the 4790 actually work the $377 right now? Im tempted to upgrade, but I have reserves about it. Thinking I should maybe hold off until the next Intel CPUs come out. any thoughts? Im sure people have asked it before but I cant find any specifically.


Jumping from x58 to z97 will be a pretty noticeable upgrade. That's similar to what I stepped up to from x58 to z87. That being said, x99 and 6 core due out in Sept so you may want to hold off and see how that turns out. I feel your pain up here in Canada not having access to crazy Microcenter prices.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Well hi. You asked me for 12 hours of prime at 4.5. I'm delivering, though unfortunately with a new chip. The old one is not with me anymore.
> My case still stands, 2x15min give you a good estimate where you end up at. With this processor, it's a mere additional +10mV to run a 12 hour custom run from the bare minimum passing 2x15min 864k.


Actually, make that a full custom run.









http://abload.de/image.php?img=4500_fullcustom_1230_fpjyb.png


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> 4.6ghz/1.21v - 2400mhz
> 
> just a quick 15 min test using Real Bench. Now to gaming!


awesome division bg btw


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> Jumping from x58 to z97 will be a pretty noticeable upgrade. That's similar to what I stepped up to from x58 to z87. That being said, x99 and 6 core due out in Sept so you may want to hold off and see how that turns out. I feel your pain up here in Canada not having access to crazy Microcenter prices.


Yeah right? haha even in NY, I had issues getting them Microcenter prices :X

Do you know if there is any discernable differences between the 4790K? I remember back when I decided on the i7s that the K and non K were silly but its been awhile since I've played this game lol


----------



## Quantum Reality

Okay so NCIX has 4770Ks in stock and if I got one locally it would be over $400 after all is said and done. Were I to go to MicroCenter, that's $259.99 + 8% California tax which is $280.80, current exchange rates would bring that up to $308.88

Good lord, I'm tempted to cancel my Pentium G3258 order and try to get one of those buggers somehow instead of waiting for a used 4770K down the road after the initial Devil's Canyon shakeout.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> awesome division bg btw


Thanks! I still have hope for this game! I need it to be good!


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> Yeah right? haha even in NY, I had issues getting them Microcenter prices :X
> 
> Do you know if there is any discernable differences between the 4790K? I remember back when I decided on the i7s that the K and non K were silly but its been awhile since I've played this game lol


Definitely get the K as the non K is pretty terrible at OC'ing an it's only a few dollars more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Okay so NCIX has 4770Ks in stock and if I got one locally it would be over $400 after all is said and done. Were I to go to MicroCenter, that's $259.99 + 8% California tax which is $280.80, *current exchange rates would bring that up to $308.88*
> 
> Good lord, I'm tempted to cancel my Pentium G3258 order and try to get one of those buggers somehow instead of waiting for a used 4770K down the road after the initial Devil's Canyon shakeout.


Where do you live because I doubt MC would be willing to lower declared value so we'd have to bay customs fees on top of that, which aren't cheap. That's IF we could get those prices online shipped to us.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Okay so NCIX has 4770Ks in stock and if I got one locally it would be over $400 after all is said and done. Were I to go to MicroCenter, that's $259.99 + 8% California tax which is $280.80, current exchange rates would bring that up to $308.88
> 
> Good lord, I'm tempted to cancel my Pentium G3258 order and try to get one of those buggers somehow instead of waiting for a used 4770K down the road after the initial Devil's Canyon shakeout.


I picked up a used 4770K a few weeks ago as a place holder for DC for 250USD, and I don't think I'll bother spend a 100+ on that lottery seeing how lucky I was with this chip which I am still playing with.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> Definitely get the K as the non K is pretty terrible at OC'ing an it's only a few dollars more.


Interesting. I guess I may wait for the x99. If I read correctly it will have DDR4, which will be huge I think for everyone in the long run. Still on the fence.

Looking at mobos for the devil, I read the ASUS maximus is one the best right now? Ive been out of this too long haha


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> Interesting. I guess I may wait for the x99. If I read correctly it will have DDR4, which will be huge I think for everyone in the long run. Still on the fence.
> 
> Looking at mobos for the devil, I read the ASUS maximus is one the best right now? Ive been out of this too long haha


Well we still don't know how much DDR4 will be so that may sway you once we find out. Also, initially, other than lower voltages, DDR4 speeds will be limited to 2133/2400 or there about which offers no performance gains over the current DDR3 offerings of similar speeds. You will be future proofed in a sense though in that regard.

I don't know what the devil is but the ASUS lineup is solid. Gigabyte is a small step above it. I think most of that step involves the quality of customer service.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> Well we still don't know how much DDR4 will be so that may sway you once we find out. Also, initially, other than lower voltages, DDR4 speeds will be limited to 2133/2400 or there about which offers no performance gains over the current DDR3 offerings of similar speeds. You will be future proofed in a sense though in that regard.
> 
> I don't know what the devil is but the ASUS lineup is solid. Gigabyte is a small step above it. I think most of that step involves the quality of customer service.


Devil's Canyon







aka 4970 and other chips in this lineup
yeah Im kinda bouncing back and fourth on the idea. Damn. I hate being indecisive.


----------



## CapZ

I've got the Asus Maximus VII Hero and it is a fine board, although you really have to check all the settings in the BIOS when overclocking. One quite inconspicious option caused my temps to rise by over 10°C after five minutes of stress testing. However, the Gigabyte z97x SOC Force seems to be the pinnacle of OC boards in that price bracket, but it looks like you can't use the first PCIe 16x slot if you want to install something like a Noctua NH-D15.


----------



## canard

Hello everyone.

I'm on the hunt to find a L4 in Europe. Amazon.fr (via iziprice) has L3's, cancelled order, sent mail to hardwareversand and caseking, will report results.

Any fellow european had luck on that matter recently ?


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canard*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> I'm on the hunt to find a L4 in Europe. Amazon.fr (via iziprice) has L3's, cancelled order, sent mail to hardwareversand and caseking, will report results.
> 
> Any fellow european had luck on that matter recently ?


L3's in GREECE (Batch L331) as well according to a certain retailer, I asked a second one today, I am waiting for his reply.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canard*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> I'm on the hunt to find a L4 in Europe. Amazon.fr (via iziprice) has L3's, cancelled order, sent mail to hardwareversand and caseking, will report results.
> 
> Any fellow european had luck on that matter recently ?


in a couple of hours i should receive mine from hardwareversand.


----------



## canard

Thanks.

For anyone in France they say they have L4 http://www.rue-montgallet.com/boutiques/infos,absolute-pc,7321
Will buy and confirm this afternoon.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canard*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> For anyone in France they say they have L4 http://www.rue-montgallet.com/boutiques/infos,absolute-pc,7321
> Will buy and confirm this afternoon.


be careful,if they assembly pc's,you could receive an already binned cpu.


----------



## canard

Didn't thought about that. But I'm more concerned about whether it's true L4, as the guy on the phone was like "no, just one L3 here... Oh wait wait, found some L4 there !"
Now wondering how to figure the authenticity of an intel sticker. Being a geek is sometimes wieird I tell you









Edit: ha, the hologramm on the top right.


----------



## phillyboy

I got mine in from Newegg on Friday, but I probably won't get to it until this weekend. Just moved into a new house so we're still unpacking. L418C169.


__
https://flic.kr/p/o9ZvjZ


It shipped from New Jersey as well.


----------



## superV

dammmm it's L3. a new dud to my dud haswell collection.if sucks i'm sending it back L331C518


----------



## A L I E N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Okay so NCIX has 4770Ks in stock and if I got one locally it would be over $400 after all is said and done. Were I to go to MicroCenter, that's $259.99 + 8% California tax which is $280.80, current exchange rates would bring that up to $308.88
> 
> Good lord, I'm tempted to cancel my Pentium G3258 order and try to get one of those buggers somehow instead of waiting for a used 4770K down the road after the initial Devil's Canyon shakeout.


You know Microcenter's prices for processors are in store only right? You either have to live by one, or have a friend that does. The 4790k is only $279 plus $40 off your motherboard right now. Part of the reason I'm considering selling my 4770k and Z87-PRO right now.


----------



## sdmf74

I havent been here in a while, what's the diff between L3 & L4? Curious what Amazon is sending out and if anyone has got their 4790k from them yet. Also are there many Costa Rica chips out their or are they all Malaysia's?
Mine will be here Wednesday


----------



## looz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I havent been here in a while, what's the diff between L3 & L4? Curious what Amazon is sending out and if anyone has got their 4790k from them yet. Also are there many Costa Rica chips out their or are they all Malaysia's?
> Mine will be here Wednesday


Apparently you have greater odds of having a good overclocker with L4s.


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> dammmm it's L3. a new dud to my dud haswell collection.if sucks i'm sending it back L331C518


I am very interested in L331. That's available in Greece at the moment and I would like to know if it is good or not.


----------



## fateswarm

Wow, guys, the L3 hate has gone overboard. Intel engineering said if the demand picks up they may bin them worse, meaning there is a chance for L4 batches to be worse. Besides, various of the best chips are L3 (look at the OP too).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astralhash*
> 
> Pretty jelous of all the overclocks I'm seeing... mine is not stable at 1.3v 4.5Ghz


That sounds extremely irregular. Make sure your settings are correct, from guides etc. Also you may be limited by the motherboard, e.g. the cheapest gigabytes at the moment (with 4 total phases, SOC non-Force excluded) are very suspect since they can't approach 100 amps output and I've seen that happening on a test on air on a regular overclock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrT*
> 
> For the [few] of you who have delidded your DC, has this netted you any measurable OC improvement(s)? Any extra effort needed to delid (e.g., using the vice method) vs legacy Haswell? I picked up some CL liquid pro alongside the 4790k figuring the "upgraded TIM" was a marketing gimmick but have not found enough evidence to support or reject this hypothesis. Still waiting on Z97 board and X61 AIO to test myself.


I have a "theoretical slash/ practical" result on it for my needs. I figured that on all my realistic scenarios (blend prime95, not "cpu-cache-only mode") I am not temperature limited, but voltage limited, since I want to keep the chip very safe for at least a year, and to do that I'd like to have 1.3v or less. Unfortunately though (or fortunately, since I avoid the risk of delidding), at 4.6GHz I'm temperature-fine on all realistic tests, but on 4.7Ghz, temps are not the problem either, but the voltage appears to need more than 1.3v.


----------



## A L I E N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> sounds exactly like my previous 4770k, same voltage and clock XD
> 
> so far as for my validation run i got 5.1 @ 1.35v lowest voltage, 1.4v to be stable @[email protected] but was too hot for my taste, even delidded. 85c is cutting it close for my taste @[email protected]
> 
> as for stability, at a decent clock speed and at a decent voltage, i've found 4.8 @ 1.275v is pretty comfortable to me, i don't really break 70c, at low fanspeed. been reading darkwizzie's guide, and a few other guides and some tips i've gotten from some people here and other threads, on what else i can do other than change my clock and voltage, towards getting a good overclock. so far i've only changed my ring max to 40 and kept my ring voltage on auto. might change it if i raise my vCore.
> 
> am i doing it right? ;
> 
> well here's my aida test so far for stability, and cpu-z valid.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/u9s6pj
> 
> (restarted my aida64 test, but so far the longest run i've had was about 2 hours)
> 
> 4.8ghz @ 1.275v
> 32gb corsair dom plats 2133mhz
> Asus z97 Deluxe w/ 1104 BIOS
> 
> gonna run through real bench and a few others, and then hopefully get onto overclocking my SLI 780ti's. ( i have no idea how to overclock a gpu >>


Is this what your 4770k is hitting or your 4790k?


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowBlackGod*
> 
> I am very interested in L331. That's available in Greece at the moment and I would like to know if it is good or not.


my L331c518 works on 1,23v 4.6ghz rock stable. this week I'll squeeze more out of it, I'm aiming for 4.8 GHz and 1.3 v


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A L I E N*
> 
> Is this what your 4770k is hitting or your 4790k?


this is his 4790k he sold me one of his 4770k ;o that I am now trying to sell


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowBlackGod*
> 
> I am very interested in L331. That's available in Greece at the moment and I would like to know if it is good or not.


did a quick wprime 1024m,stock voltages 1.152v bouncing to 1.168.now i want to see what i can get from this dud.


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Wow, guys, the L3 hate has gone overboard. Intel engineering said if the demand picks up they may bin them worse, meaning there is a chance for L4 batches to be worse


Intel must say that tho, they cant say that "oh yes L3 will prolly overclock worse and L4 prolly better and if you order one they cost alike and its just luck if you get an L4 over an L3"
The most % of L3´s stop at around 4.6-4.7 and most of the L4´s do over 4.7ghz.. Then ofc there are L4´s who are crap and L3´s who are awesome.

But ofc if you have to gamble between L3 and L4 the chance is greater to have a good overclocker if its an L4.
If it was me i would never have picked an L3 over an L4, and if I would have gotten a L3 i would have sent it back to the shop.

Btw all 5 cpus i ordered were L4, im at 4.9ghz atm at 1.3v


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> did a quick wprime 1024m,stock voltages 1.152v bouncing to 1.168.now i want to see what i can get from this dud.


So you did opened the package?








Now let's hope it does well.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> L3´s stop at around 4.6-4.7 and most of the L4´s do over 4.7ghz.


Do over 4.7 on what voltage. I've noticed almost all L3s here do at least 4.7. Only thing is that may need at least 1.3v usually.

And I don't know if L4s are better at it usually.

PS. Some people are m/b limited.


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> did a quick wprime 1024m,stock voltages 1.152v bouncing to 1.168.now i want to see what i can get from this dud.


Right!Tell us what results you get.Maybe we underestimate the L3s after all.Especially if they are technically the same thing. Second retailer answered me today that he has L3s available.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> So you did opened the package?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now let's hope it does well.


yep but i have another problem on my asus maximus vi extreme,if i restart the pc it shows me code 00 and i have to shut down couple of times or doing mem ok button to make it start.i did bios update and ram timings,but same i have to shut down couple of times.
Quote:


> Right!Tell us what results you get.Maybe we underestimate the L3s after all.Especially if they are technically the same thing. Second retailer answered me today that he has L3s available.


well L3 have high % to get a bad one,but if u get a good one can do even better that L4.


----------



## sabishiihito

FWIW I've had two different L331C501 chips, one was utter trash while the other I've pushed to 4.9GHz 1.35v for Super Pi 32M runs. I also have an L418C169 that falls somewhere in between, so it really is just luck of the draw.


----------



## soulwrath

SILICON LOTTERY :O


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> FWIW I've had two different L331C510 chips, one was utter trash while the other I've pushed to 4.9GHz 1.35v for Super Pi 32M runs. I also have an L418C169 that falls somewhere in between, so it really is just luck of the draw.


Yeah, no wonder this thread confuses things. Too many people putting any emphasis on batch numbers. I've tested 6 chips from the same batch just running Cinebench R15, one could do it at 4.9 1.31v everything on auto, the others ranged from 4700 1.3v to needing 1.35v for the same clock. Why would DC be any different to 4770K? It's the same silicon.


----------



## superV

this is only torture test i do.on higher frequency's i will make only stable for gaming.
[email protected] from bios, bouncing to 1.168v.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Well if that's the case I might be even happier, I am not your regular overclocker, *I like to rather have things undervolted* and stock less heat same performance =), starting to sound a little better.


HOW DARE YOU!

As a member of Overclock.net I feel personally violated.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> Yeah, no wonder this thread confuses things. Too many people putting any emphasis on batch numbers. I've tested 6 chips from the same batch just running Cinebench R15, one could do it at 4.9 1.31v everything on auto, the others ranged from 4700 1.3v to needing 1.35v for the same clock. Why would DC be any different to 4770K? It's the same silicon.
> And a reminder to everybody, the Haswell OCing chart is still a viable resource because we do not have an extensive library of DC results yet. I've listed the batch numbers for everything and the sample size is over 180.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> Yeah, no wonder this thread confuses things. Too many people putting any emphasis on batch numbers. I've tested 6 chips from the same batch just running Cinebench R15, one could do it at 4.9 1.31v everything on auto, the others ranged from 4700 1.3v to needing 1.35v for the same clock. Why would DC be any different to 4770K? It's the same silicon.


Tested huh








So what happens to the not so good ones.


----------



## DuraN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Tested huh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what happens to the not so good ones.


They were already put in system builds for customers, and since DC was new I quickly checked (hence just Cinebench). One of the customers also wanted a preconfigured overclock, but his particular CPU was so bad it couldn't manage 4600 with 1.35v. Not running that voltage 24/7 with a H80i


----------



## Asus11

Congrats 400 pages, btw silent my chip is l4 not l3 that was the first one, also ordered another chip this time from dabs last time I got a good 4770k from them so let's hope third time a charm 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> yep but i have another problem on my asus maximus vi extreme,if i restart the pc it shows me code 00 and i have to shut down couple of times or doing mem ok button to make it start.i did bios update and ram timings,but same i have to shut down couple of times.
> well L3 have high % to get a bad one,but if u get a good one can do even better that L4.


Thats weird.
Try a cpu reseat to make shure it's in there properly.

Edit: also check if the socket is fully dust free. Also check the golden pads on the processor.


----------



## Quantum Reality

@The Source: Fly there + duty-free exemption.


----------



## bluewr

Amazon is preparing to ship mine out.

What's a good benchmark to use to get a idea on the improvement from my current 4670k?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> What's a good benchmark to use to get a idea on the improvement from my current 4670k?


Whatever represents what you usually do.


----------



## Cozmo85

Got my second TD chip. This time its a L418C164.

One guy has one at 5ghz @ 1.24v

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=107023&page=5


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Thats weird.
> Try a cpu reseat to make shure it's in there properly.
> 
> Edit: also check if the socket is fully dust free. Also check the golden pads on the processor.


everything is ok,no bent pins no dust.
i think my mobo is the problem.every time i set something in bios,after exit i have to shutdown cuz of code 00.after 4.8 no matter what voltage it just freezes even 1.4v.
i'll do rma.
so far i did:
4.5 ghz @ 1.15v passed wprime 1024 temps 63
4.6 ghz @ 1.16v passed wprime 1024 temps 65
4.7 ghz @ 1.18v passed wprime 1024 temps 67
4.8 ghz @ 1.25v passed wprime 1024 temps 74
i need a new mobo z97.what's the best and i mean the best z97 mobo for overclock?cuz i have pcie lan intel ct and same for audio(sound blaster z) so audio and lan i don't care,i need to ovc as much as possible.from those voltages maybe i can hit 5ghz around 1.3/1.35v with a good board.
here needs help of mobo master cadaveca


----------



## kostacurtas

Guys on my Asus Maximus VII Ranger even when I set a manual Vcore the HWinfo shows that the Vcrore is a bit higher from what I set, what else is affecting the Vcore in the options of Asus Z97 motherboards?

I don't want to OC, I want to check if I can undervolt for the stock clocks.

Yeah I know shame on me...


----------



## virtguy

I'm new to Haswell overclocking so I might be missing something, but I'm pretty confident I have a dud at this point.

4.6 ghz @ 1.30v is not stable with XTU. This is a L352C120 on an ASRock Extreme6 Z97. Temps are under control with a H100i, not exceeding 77c, but haven't completed more than a couple hours of XTU without a BSOD.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kostacurtas*
> 
> Guys on my Asus Maximus VII Ranger even when I set a manual Vcore the HWinfo shows that the Vcrore is a bit higher from what I set, what else is affecting the Vcore in the options of Asus Z97 motherboards?
> 
> I don't want to OC, I want to check if I can undervolt for the stock clocks.
> 
> Yeah I know shame on me...


Well I guess it depends what other options you have changed in the Bios. I have stopped using Hwinfo and I am using hwmonitor. Double checked by real temp. It seems to be a little more precise. My Rog board has a lot of voltage options. If you left your digi tweaks to auto they will adjust according to asus to the overclock.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> I'm new to Haswell overclocking so I might be missing something, but I'm pretty confident I have a dud at this point.
> 
> 4.6 ghz @ 1.30v is not stable with XTU. This is a L352C120 on an ASRock Extreme6 Z97. Temps are under control with a H100i, not exceeding 77c, but haven't completed more than a couple hours of XTU without a BSOD.


What is you cache(uncore on giga boards) set at ? you should set it to 4.0 until your core stable. I wouldnt bother overclocking it past 4.0 at all as it offers no gains.


----------



## BoredErica

There's a small voltage bump on CPU load. It's normal and basically unavoidable.

If you are witnessing major voltage hikes, shut off the task immediately. At least on Haswell, setting adaptive voltage mode with something like Prime causes the CPU to overdraw on the voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kostacurtas*
> 
> Guys on my Asus Maximus VII Ranger even when I set a manual Vcore the HWinfo shows that the Vcrore is a bit higher from what I set, what else is affecting the Vcore in the options of Asus Z97 motherboards?
> 
> I don't want to OC, I want to check if I can undervolt for the stock clocks.
> 
> Yeah I know shame on me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silent I hope you release a beta-guide, so people are actually aware of ring bus, lol. Just realized, like nobody talks about it in this thread.


----------



## Peepr

Quote:


> everything is ok,no bent pins no dust.
> i think my mobo is the problem.every time i set something in bios,after exit i have to shutdown cuz of code 00.after 4.8 no matter what voltage it just freezes even 1.4v.
> i'll do rma.
> so far i did:
> 4.5 ghz @ 1.15v passed wprime 1024 temps 63
> 4.6 ghz @ 1.16v passed wprime 1024 temps 65
> 4.7 ghz @ 1.18v passed wprime 1024 temps 67
> 4.8 ghz @ 1.25v passed wprime 1024 temps 74
> i need a new mobo z97.what's the best and i mean the best z97 mobo for overclock?cuz i have pcie lan intel ct and same for audio(sound blaster z) so audio and lan i don't care,i need to ovc as much as possible.from those voltages maybe i can hit 5ghz around 1.3/1.35v with a good board.
> here needs help of mobo master cadaveca


sick chip. I need 1.35v to even boot to 4.8ghz. This is on my 4690k


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There's a small voltage bump on CPU load. It's normal and basically unavoidable.
> 
> If you are witnessing major voltage hikes, shut off the task immediately. At least on Haswell, setting adaptive voltage mode with something like Prime causes the CPU to overdraw on the voltage.


I want to say anything with AVX instructions on adaptive mode. Causes spikes. Right?


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> What is you cache(uncore on giga boards) set at ? you should set it to 4.0 until your core stable. I wouldnt bother overclocking it past 4.0 at all as it offers no gains.


On this recent pass, I was trying the cache at 42x @ 1.25v. I'm running it again now at 4.0.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I want to say anything with AVX instructions on adaptive mode. Causes spikes. Right?


I want to say that as well but x264 bench uses AVX2, just not as much. It depends on the program. The macho stress test programs will typically cause the spikes but in actual normal computer usage I've never heard of voltage spikes on adaptive.

Let's say you set Prime95 28.5 on blend with adaptive and you walk off to make a toast... Your CPU might be toast by the time you get back.








Maybe not quite so bad, but definitely not good.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peepr*
> 
> sick chip. I need 1.35v to even boot to 4.8ghz. This is on my 4690k


lol don't tell me that, i dodged a bullet,i thought that my dud haswell collection will enlarge


----------



## KnownDragon

Adaptive Mode: Adaptive voltage affects voltage for Turbo multiplier ratios only. Unlike Offset, using Adaptive does not affect idle/light load Vcore. Therefore, Adaptive mode is the preferred method for overclocking Haswell processors if one wishes to retain dynamic voltage changes according to processor load without running into issues with idle Vcore becoming too low..

There is one issue with Offset and Adaptive Mode that needs to be taken into account. The processor contains a power control unit which requests voltage based upon software load. When the PCU detects AVX instructions, it will ramp Vcore automatically beyond normal load voltage. There is no way to lock Vcore to prevent this if using Offset or Adapative Mode. This is pre-programmed by Intel into the PCU.
From Asus site. If this breaks any rules let me know I will delete.

Rog Haswell Guide


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I want to say that as well but x264 bench uses AVX2, just not as much. It depends on the program. The macho stress test programs will typically cause the spikes but in actual normal computer usage I've never heard of voltage spikes on adaptive.
> 
> Let's say you set Prime95 28.5 on blend with adaptive and you walk off to make a toast... Your CPU might be toast by the time you get back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not quite so bad, but definitely not good.


its worse than that on my asus z87 plus. if its set vcore to adaptive it will have those same crazy high voltages when booting into into windows. I set realtemp to start with windows and noticed it spiking like crazy will warming up. I thought if i was not running synthetics I could test adaptive but its way too scary on my board.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Adaptive Mode: Adaptive voltage affects voltage for Turbo multiplier ratios only. Unlike Offset, using Adaptive does not affect idle/light load Vcore. Therefore, Adaptive mode is the preferred method for overclocking Haswell processors if one wishes to retain dynamic voltage changes according to processor load without running into issues with idle Vcore becoming too low..
> 
> There is one issue with Offset and Adaptive Mode that needs to be taken into account. The processor contains a power control unit which requests voltage based upon software load. When the PCU detects AVX instructions, it will ramp Vcore automatically beyond normal load voltage. There is no way to lock Vcore to prevent this if using Offset or Adapative Mode. This is pre-programmed by Intel into the PCU.
> From Asus site. If this breaks any rules let me know I will delete.
> 
> Rog Haswell Guide


Personally don't see the point of offset.

Adaptive voltage doesn't only affect voltage for turbo...









For example, on my MSI G45 Z87 mobo, I can force multiplier to always be at x45 for all cores no matter the load or voltage. On top of that, voltage is decrease to a very low amount when on idle and to normal levels even under Prime. This is achieved with Cstates and override voltage mode. Multiplier drop is achieved with another seperate setting that has no effect on voltage, load or idle or otherwise. But on ASUS boards people have tried to replicate this with no success. So it varies from mobo to mobo.

What I heard from z87 Asus boards was that adaptive lowers voltage to low levels on idle, but causes spikes in Vcore when running Prime.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> its worse than that on my asus z87 plus. if its set vcore to adaptive it will have those same crazy high voltages when booting into into windows. I set realtemp to start with windows and noticed it spiking like crazy will warming up. I thought if i was not running synthetics I could test adaptive but its way too scary on my board.
> Are you saying that it's different for ASUS' z87 vs z97 boards?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Personally don't see the point of offset.
> Adaptive voltage doesn't only affect voltage for turbo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For example, on my MSI G45 Z87 mobo, I can force multiplier to always be at x45 for all cores no matter the load or voltage. On top of that, voltage is decrease to a very low amount when on idle and to normal levels even under Prime. This is achieved with Cstates and override voltage mode. Multiplier drop is achieved with another seperate setting that has no effect on voltage, load or idle or otherwise. But on ASUS boards people have tried to replicate this with no success. So it varies from mobo to mobo.
> 
> What I heard from z87 Asus boards was that adaptive lowers voltage to low levels on idle, but causes spikes in Vcore when running Prime.


im saying I thought it only added that .1votls when running synthetics but it will do it at warm up too. I bet its the same on z97 but I cannot confirm.

I was testing it yesterday with vcore set at 1.29v and it was hitting 1.45v at warm up. no stress was running.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> everything is ok,no bent pins no dust.
> i think my mobo is the problem.every time i set something in bios,after exit i have to shutdown cuz of code 00.after 4.8 no matter what voltage it just freezes even 1.4v.
> i'll do rma.
> so far i did:
> 4.5 ghz @ 1.15v passed wprime 1024 temps 63
> 4.6 ghz @ 1.16v passed wprime 1024 temps 65
> 4.7 ghz @ 1.18v passed wprime 1024 temps 67
> 4.8 ghz @ 1.25v passed wprime 1024 temps 74
> i need a new mobo z97.what's the best and i mean the best z97 mobo for overclock?cuz i have pcie lan intel ct and same for audio(sound blaster z) so audio and lan i don't care,i need to ovc as much as possible.from those voltages maybe i can hit 5ghz around 1.3/1.35v with a good board.
> here needs help of mobo master cadaveca


*Pops a beer and hands it over to superV*
You luckily did get a good OC unit.
Allready thoughts of delidding?


----------



## looz

Batch L331C514 i5-4690k

Haven't overclocked yet, at stock linpack highest vcore I saw was 1.12V.


----------



## Cozmo85

My L418c164 is way better already than my L352c119.

Asus auto tune took me to 4.6ghz @ 1.3v on the new chip, old chip it stuck me at 4.4ghz at like 1.35v


----------



## fateswarm

Those autotunes are probably both bad (than doing it manually). sub-1.3v 4.6GHz is very common. L3 or L4.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Those autotunes are probably both bad (than doing it manually). sub-1.3v 4.6GHz is very common. L3 or L4.


I would never leave it autotuned. I have found it is a fast way to find a starting point. aisuite 3 auto tuned my 4670k to 4.5ghz at 1.26volts the only thing bad was it had adaptive vcore set. It also made the changes in the bios as opposed to pure software OCs..


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Those autotunes are probably both bad (than doing it manually). sub-1.3v 4.6GHz is very common. L3 or L4.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Those autotunes are probably both bad (than doing it manually). sub-1.3v 4.6GHz is very common. L3 or L4.


Just turned BLK down to 100 (was at 102.1 from autotune) and multiplier up to 4.7. currently doing aid64 4.7ghz @ 1.29v under load. Looks like the BLK boost was spiking the voltage.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Just turned BLK down to 100 (was at 102.1 from autotune) and multiplier up to 4.7. currently doing aid64 *4.7ghz @ 2.96v* under load. Looks like the BLK boost was spiking the voltage.


I smell burned silicon.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> I smell burned silicon.


haha, corrected. I always end up doing that.

edit: now doing 4.8 @ 1.296


----------



## fateswarm

Autotunes do BCLK overclocks? That's adventurous of them.


----------



## wholeeo

Anyone play with cpu strap overclocking?


----------



## Nizzen

Stability testing with Battlefield 4 on paracel storm is one of the best way I think. Fun and the cpu is working hard! 1 hour stable in Bf4 , then i quite stable


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> haha, corrected. I always end up doing that.
> 
> edit: now doing 4.8 @ 1.296


Ghehe thats a huge difference.
I allready knew the 2 would have been a 1, but couldn't make any other working vcore with the remaining numbers x.96


----------



## CapZ

This weekend, I am going to tinker a bit (finding out the VID to begin with, removing the top and front panel of my H440







). So far it did [email protected], L3 batch. Generally speaking, that's kinda middle of the road for a 4790k, isn't it?


----------



## fateswarm

Hm. Unless there is an utter secret, I can't seem to get a stable 4.7 sub-1.3v. Well, at least without abysmal uncore or memory settings.

Or maybe a too high VRIN.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Anyone play with cpu strap overclocking?


Yes I am I think I posted some yesterday. It takes a little bit of voltage. Haven't been able to boot the 250.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapZ*
> 
> This weekend, I am going to tinker a bit (finding out the VID to begin with, removing the top and front panel of my H440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). So far it did [email protected], L3 batch. Generally speaking, that's kinda middle of the road for a 4790k, isn't it?


Similar I am running a H440 with front cover off. 1.23 for 4.6 P95 28.5 stable. L4 batch.


----------



## CapZ

My goal is to find out how far I can go with sub 1.3vCore. [email protected] boots but crashes immediately in Prime. How much did your temps drop by taking the cover off?


----------



## ViTosS

So the best batch to buy is L4, right?


----------



## YellowBlackGod

I honestly don't see any difference between L3 and L4 batches after all. They are all 4790K with certain "refreshed" specs, the production started by the end of last year, and there is clearly a sillicon lottery issue, as with any other chip.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapZ*
> 
> My goal is to find out how far I can go with sub 1.3vCore. [email protected] boots but crashes immediately in Prime. How much did your temps drop by taking the cover off?


What Mobo are you using? Didn't go down by much. I am using my 360 has exhaust. Just a few degrees. I am about the same has you are. Prime doesn't crash as soon as it starts. Going to bump Vcore to 1.29 and see how it runs p95. my temps at 1.28 4700 is around mid to high 80's during prime. I doubt temps will ever go that high during normal use.


----------



## CapZ

Got a Maximus VII Hero. My temps seem similar to yours (also in the 80s above 4.6GHz). My H105 is exhausting top (pull), three Silent Wings 2 front for intakes and one 140mm Silent Wing 2 as exhaust. Looking forward to find out if the latest BIOS changes anything. Also need to check some settings for increased stability. There are lots of different option since I last did some overclocking.


----------



## Wirerat

Anyone running xmp profile with stock cooler on ? I wanna see how the temps are when the cpu runs all 4 cores at 4.4ghz. Does it have ok temps completely stock on the oem cooler ?


----------



## canard

BOW DIRTY L3 PEASANTS



Nah, joke. The more I lurk the more I join the "no difference" wagon. Except for some L3 finishing with 120, those are always reported as crap.
Anyway FYI I got it here http://absolutepc.fr/

And while searching for a L4, only caseking answered, telling me they want to sell L3 before L4, wich is somewhat logical.
So. Yeap, my batch seems good from what I seen posted here and there, not as good as some L3 though. My advice would be, don't care, juste avoid those L3xxxx120.


----------



## Brian Wallace

I have an L3 120 and would call if far from crap. I'm at 4.7 @ 1.21 24/7 stable. Temps on an H100i avg about 68C though one core is always 5C hotter. From what I've seen here, that is pretty good.


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> I'm new to Haswell overclocking so I might be missing something, but I'm pretty confident I have a dud at this point.
> 
> 4.6 ghz @ 1.30v is not stable with XTU. This is a L352C120 on an ASRock Extreme6 Z97. Temps are under control with a H100i, not exceeding 77c, but haven't completed more than a couple hours of XTU without a BSOD.


Here are my settings on the Z97 Extreme 4 motherboard that is very similar to yours.


----------



## canard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian Wallace*
> 
> I have an L3 120 and would call if far from crap. I'm at 4.7 @ 1.21 24/7 stable. Temps on an H100i avg about 68C though one core is always 5C hotter. From what I've seen here, that is pretty good.


My bad then, I just saw a lot of people complaining about 119 and 120. But maybe they are from another week ?


----------



## Brian Wallace

Mine is L352C120. It's chugging along just fine.


----------



## Cozmo85

Im happy with this. Seems stable.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Im happy with this. Seems stable.


what board?


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> what board?


Asus Vii Gene.


----------



## MCFC

Count me in


----------



## Wirerat

Anyone gotten L4 from amazon?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> *Pops a beer and hands it over to superV*
> You luckily did get a good OC unit.
> Allready thoughts of delidding?


obviously






















but now no mobo csi asked me for photos of the socket they think that are bent pins,but i think is vrm problem the cooler was way too hot at stock, and my pc is in pieces only water loop is in the case.,i need a z97 good for ovc.i wait what cadaveca says.so sad passing from ssd raid 0 to a normal laptop.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian Wallace*
> 
> Mine is *L352C120*. It's chugging along just fine.


Same here
Ordered from Newegg last Wed before 3:00PM
Received Thurs afternoon about 1:00PM
From New Jersey to PA.


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> Here are my settings on the Z97 Extreme 4 motherboard that is very similar to yours.


Thanks very much for that. I'll compare my settings against yours when I get home.


----------



## max883

i7 4790K Batch L418c133 smile.gif

Delided With CLU ! 4.8GHz 1.3v Max temp in Prime 95 Large FFP 64c !!!!!!!!! biggrin.gif

Before delid Temp was 87c !!!


----------



## ryouiki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Personally don't see the point of offset.
> Adaptive voltage doesn't only affect voltage for turbo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For example, on my MSI G45 Z87 mobo, I can force multiplier to always be at x45 for all cores no matter the load or voltage. On top of that, voltage is decrease to a very low amount when on idle and to normal levels even under Prime. This is achieved with Cstates and override voltage mode. Multiplier drop is achieved with another seperate setting that has no effect on voltage, load or idle or otherwise. But on ASUS boards people have tried to replicate this with no success. So it varies from mobo to mobo.
> 
> What I heard from z87 Asus boards was that adaptive lowers voltage to low levels on idle, but causes spikes in Vcore when running Prime.


Well I've been fiddling more with this chip on an ASUS Z97 board.

Regardless of what I set for CPU/Package power saving (C7, C7s, etc.), if you are in manual override mode, vcore is always a static value. So as far as I can tell there is no way to get around using adaptive if you want a voltage drop.

I've been playing with adaptive... What seems to be working for me is to set a negative offset, measure how high it spikes when hit with a short Prime95 run, and then increase the negative offset until the maximum recorded spike is just slightly over my "proven" manual override voltage... that lets me run any synthetic and not exceed my target voltage. Of course the caveat here seems to be that the offset applied to both idle and load, so you have to already be at a high enough voltage that you don't drop too low on idle.

Anyway, what I'm curious about is whether or not it is worthwhile to try to find lower limits of VCCIN? Is there any benefit (heat or otherwise) to try to lower VCCIN below 1.8 (boards default value)?


----------



## Falling Rain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Anyone gotten L4 from amazon?


Freaking amazon says temp out of stock for me... placed my order pretty much when they first allowed you to... guess all the stock went to US -_-


----------



## astralhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> That sounds extremely irregular. Make sure your settings are correct, from guides etc. Also you may be limited by the motherboard, e.g. the cheapest gigabytes at the moment (with 4 total phases, SOC non-Force excluded) are very suspect since they can't approach 100 amps output and I've seen that happening on a test on air on a regular overclock.


I can assure you its not because of a cheap motherboard. I have an ASUS Z97 Pro, and running an H100i for cooling. Settings look good. Won't break 4.5 without over 1.3v. I'll see what the Intel dual processors 5 can come up with with an auto tune.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryouiki*
> 
> Anyway, what I'm curious about is whether or not it is worthwhile to try to find lower limits of VCCIN? Is there any benefit (heat or otherwise) to try to lower VCCIN below 1.8 (boards default value)?


If you lower the VRIN, the IVR will increase their duty cycle to compensate for the decreased input voltage. There might be efficiency diferences, but the difference should be minimal.


----------



## fjordiales

Can i join? Tried auto overclock with asus maximus vi formula z87. Interesting results. Will try to push more when I get the chance to.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryouiki*
> 
> I've been playing with adaptive... What seems to be working for me is to set a negative offset, measure how high it spikes when hit with a short Prime95 run, and then increase the negative offset until the maximum recorded spike is just slightly over my "proven" manual override voltage... that lets me run any synthetic and not exceed my target voltage. Of course the caveat here seems to be that the offset applied to both idle and load, so you have to already be at a high enough voltage that you don't drop too low on idle.
> 
> Anyway, what I'm curious about is whether or not it is worthwhile to try to find lower limits of VCCIN? Is there any benefit (heat or otherwise) to try to lower VCCIN below 1.8 (boards default value)?


Sounds like you're implementing a kind of "manual vDroop" - I wonder if Intel has changed the way it works for the latest generation because of the ability to independently set voltages within the CPU.


----------



## Peepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> i7 4790K Batch L418c133 smile.gif
> 
> Delided With CLU ! 4.8GHz 1.3v Max temp in Prime 95 Large FFP 64c !!!!!!!!! biggrin.gif
> 
> Before delid Temp was 87c !!!


Wait I thought the Devil's Canyon was improved TIM!?!? /sarcasm... How can Intel get away with this as a company? I realize at stock the processors stay within thermal limits but no one buying this is running it at stock. It is the K version for a reason. This is like Ford replacing poop steering with a new steering wheel that distracts you from the still terrible steering performance. I am delidding tonight *sigh*


----------



## Cozmo85

At the same clock speed DC does run cooler doesnt it? Realize the stock base clock is more than the boost clock on the 4770k


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> At the same clock speed DC does run cooler doesnt it? Realize the stock base clock is more than the boost clock on the 4770k


Assuming they use the same amount of voltage, yeah.


----------



## Peepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> At the same clock speed DC does run cooler doesnt it? Realize the stock base clock is more than the boost clock on the 4770k


The only difference I have seen so far is that the DC are just binned haswells. For all intents and purposes there is no thermal difference, not when you can delid and gain 23 degrees. Plus Intel has been building their chips like this for the last two years. If only AMD had a comparable chip I would be back to the dark side. I am so annoyed because Intel "built" and marketed this chip for overclocking enthusiasts and then let everyone down by doing the same thing and calling it the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peepr*
> 
> calling it the best thing since sliced bread.


Hate to break it to ya, but there just IS NOT anything better. IT is the best thing since sliced bread. ROFL.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peepr*
> 
> The only difference I have seen so far is that the DC are just binned haswells. For all intents and purposes there is no thermal difference, not when you can delid and gain 23 degrees. Plus Intel has been building their chips like this for the last two years. If only AMD had a comparable chip I would be back to the dark side. I am so annoyed because Intel "built" and marketed this chip for overclocking enthusiasts and then let everyone down by doing the same thing and calling it the best thing since sliced bread.


Intel never promised much more than better tim. Fact that it's better thermals at the same price and binned is a plus when AMD is pulling zero competition. Intel doesn't need to do anything. They can royally screw us over and sit on their butts the whole time and we'd take it.

Not everybody is willing to delid. It's a personal choice. DC is actually doing better than my expectations.


----------



## Peepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Intel never promised much more than better tim. Fact that it's better thermals at the same price and binned is a plus when AMD is pulling zero competition. Intel doesn't need to do anything. They can royally screw us over and sit on their butts the whole time and we'd take it.
> 
> Not everybody is willing to delid. It's a personal choice. DC is actually doing better than my expectations.


Yea I do appreciate the fact that its binned. The chip is a huge step up from my first gen i5, but I feel like I have to delid in order to take advantage of the $$ I spent on a full water loop. I have over 10C in temp variation between cores as well. I am doing the delid tonight after work and will report with results.


----------



## Cooknn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian Wallace*
> 
> Well, I think I've found the sweet spot for my particular chip. Here's how I look at it, I don't plan to stress my CPU with prime95, Linx, Aida64, etc 24/7, so if my OC does what I want and doesn't crash, then I call it good  I'm at 4.6 @ 1.21ish and just did a gaming marathon, about 5 hours of various games, Far Cry 3, Assetto Corsa, FSX, and BF4, etc. No crashes and temps were about 60c. HWinfo showed avg vid of 1.218 to 1.216. I call it good.. I'm going to keep trying to work the vcore down little by little then call it super good.


You race Assetto Corsa?! I've got a wheel attached to my desk for that title! I also ordered from Newegg and my chip shipped from NJ, so it's likely that I'll get the same as you. I see you're running 4.6 24/7. I've got no problem going over 1.3 as long as my temps don't get too high. Were you able to achieve 4.8 and if so at what voltage? I gotta beat 4.6. My son gets that on his 4770K


----------



## superV

dunno what mobo to buy..
now looking on these MSI Z97 XPOWER AC and GIGABYTE Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK .
waiting cadaveca's pm.


----------



## Brian Wallace

Yup, one of my favorite games. I can't wait for the F1 and LM P1 car mods to start coming out. Right now I'm running it at 4.7 @ 1.21. Just upped the multi to 47 and left everything else the same. So far its good. I might try to push it some more if I ever decide to put my custom loop back in. It will crash P95 after 10 minutes or so, but like I said, if it doesn't crash doing what I want then good for me.


----------



## looz

4.5GHz at 1.3V, can't handle more. Well, not like it wasn't enough oomph.


----------



## Cooknn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian Wallace*
> 
> Yup, one of my favorite games. I can't wait for the F1 and LM P1 car mods to start coming out. Right now I'm running it at 4.7 @ 1.21. Just upped the multi to 47 and left everything else the same. So far its good. I might try to push it some more if I ever decide to put my custom loop back in. It will crash P95 after 10 minutes or so, but like I said, if it doesn't crash doing what I want then good for me.


Shoot me your Steam name. We'll hook up in AC


----------



## Judist

Disclaimer: It's been a long time since I was interested in overclocking. My last endeavor was getting an i5-750 to 4.0ghz on an Evga P55, so I'm not up to date on this Haswell stuff.

*L3*52C118


I started with a simple 4.8ghz oc via x48 multiplier only. Everything else on auto.


5 mins of Prime95 blend - *pass*
5 mins of XTU cpu - *pass*

Mobo: Asus Z97-WS
Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 2400ghz
Cooling: Custom loop 140.2 and 140.3

I'm gonna do more research before I really stress this for long periods. Not comfortable with my knowledge and auto voltages.


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Judist*
> 
> Disclaimer: It's been a long time since I was interested in overclocking. My last endeavor was getting an i5-750 to 4.0ghz on an Evga P55, so I'm not up to date on this Haswell stuff.
> 
> *L3*52C118
> 
> 
> I started with a simple 4.8ghz oc via x48 multiplier only. Everything else on auto.
> 
> 
> 5 mins of Prime95 blend - *pass*
> 5 mins of XTU cpu - *pass*
> 
> Mobo: Asus Z97-WS
> Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 2400ghz
> Cooling: Custom loop 140.2 and 140.3
> 
> I'm gonna do more research before I really stress this for long periods. Not comfortable with my knowledge and auto voltages.


Be wary of trustinf the stress tests only Captain Crunch. I had what I though was a rock solid 4.7Ghz at 1.288 when I got a crash after opening a second tab in Chrome.


----------



## Judist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Be wary of trustinf the stress tests only Captain Crunch. I had what I though was a rock solid 4.7Ghz at 1.288 when I got a crash after opening a second tab in Chrome.


That I remember.


----------



## Brian Wallace

dockerthedog on steam and origin


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Be wary of trustinf the stress tests only Captain Crunch. I had what I though was a rock solid 4.7Ghz at 1.288 when I got a crash after opening a second tab in Chrome.


People seem to have different experiences. In past 10 years I have overclocked countless cpus, and always do prime 12hrs stable OC for my 24/7. I have not had a single bsod or cpu stability issue using prime stable settings in past 5 years for sure, and cant remember ever having one that wasnt tracked down to bad ram, etc. Although, I run my final 24/7 prime settings about .007v or so higher than minimum for stability, as just like intel doesnt give you a cpu with no margin of error for vcore, I dont run mine like that either.

But nothing wrong for those that do short runs, then just bump up vcore if have issues. It is one of those, to each their own...people go by their own past experiences.


----------



## MCFC

How reliable is overclocking with the asus OC program?


----------



## blueMach

Any consensus on best board option? I've got a MSI Z87M Gaming (M=micro atx). Was running 4770K in it with 4.5 stable. 4790K should be here tomorrow or next day. Trying to decide if I should sell the board and get ATX board. Gigabyte, Asus, MSI?

Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueMach*
> 
> Any consensus on best board option? I've got a MSI Z87M Gaming (M=micro atx). Was running 4770K in it with 4.5 stable. 4790K should be here tomorrow or next day. Trying to decide if I should sell the board and get ATX board. Gigabyte, Asus, MSI?
> 
> Any suggestions would be great.


GIGABYTE for now, ASUS M7F later ;D


----------



## lilchronic

i was using a z87m oc formula with my 4790k for a few day's, just got a z97 oc formula today haven't got a chance to oc any since i had to install windows on another ssd. .... my z87m oc formula feels and looks much more beef'er than this z97 oc formula also heavier ....................









going to put them to the test to see if z97 chipset oc's any better


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Can i join? Tried auto overclock with asus maximus vi formula z87. Interesting results. Will try to push more when I get the chance to.


Sure, all you need to do is fill out your details in the link marked Signup Link on the first post 

also sorry ive been kind of absent past few days, got some new 140mm rads today and been stuck with the pain of getting them added to my loop today.

Dropped temps max 10C across the cores, average is more like 5-7c.

One thing is for sure, I definitely need to lap my cpu. Still seeing up to 10c difference across all cores...

I will update the spreadsheet tomorrow also, got about 1000 new posts to go through! This club is booming, over 4000 posts and almost 200,000 views! Thanks folks! Looks like devils canyon has turned out quite nice in the end, going by the overclock results tab on the first page.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i was using a z87m oc formula with my 4790k for a few day's, just got a z97 oc formula today haven't got a chance to oc any since i had to install windows on another ssd. .... my z87m oc formula feels and looks much more beef'er than this z97 oc formula also heavier ....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to put them to the test to see if z97 chipset oc's any better


does the z97 OC formula come with the waterproof coating also? if so it makes a strong contender for my z97 board ill be getting lol, have it narrowed down to the Xpower z97, Classified z97, SOC Force and possibly the OC formula.


----------



## Peepr

I delidded my 4690k and used gelid gc extreme. Looks like about a 10C drop when under load. As my ambients are so high right now (30C/84F) I won't be attempting a stable 4.8ghz OC until the winter. It would take at least 1.35v.

Put me down for 4.6ghz @ 1.25v Max temp during XTU bench is 68 on hottest core. Coolest core is at 62. I am using a z97x gigabyte SOC Force.

proof below EDIT: i dont know what the deal with image size is here. Open in new tabs for full size.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> does the z97 OC formula come with the waterproof coating also? if so it makes a strong contender for my z97 board ill be getting lol, have it narrowed down to the Xpower z97, Classified z97, SOC Force and possibly the OC formula.


yeah it has the conformal coating


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah it has the conformal coating


nice


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> GIGABYTE for now, ASUS M7F later ;D


Why Gigabyte.. is it because they did by far the most advertising from all the manufacturers so everyone looks at them? For example, would you be able to tell me what a Gigabyte board can give me that a an ASUS board won't? As an example, ASUS would give me easy BIOS update even if there's no CPU in there. Pretty sure both manufacturers give similar SW OC tools etc..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Anyone running xmp profile with stock cooler on ? I wanna see how the temps are when the cpu runs all 4 cores at 4.4ghz. Does it have ok temps completely stock on the oem cooler ?


This.. very interested myself. The 4770K couldn't do Prime95 27.9 @ stock with stock cooler so I doubt, though hope, this can.


----------



## HackManSD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Judist*
> 
> Disclaimer: It's been a long time since I was interested in overclocking. My last endeavor was getting an i5-750 to 4.0ghz on an Evga P55, so I'm not up to date on this Haswell stuff.
> 
> *L3*52C118
> 
> 
> I started with a simple 4.8ghz oc via x48 multiplier only. Everything else on auto.
> 
> 
> 5 mins of Prime95 blend - *pass*
> 5 mins of XTU cpu - *pass*
> 
> Mobo: Asus Z97-WS
> Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 2400ghz
> Cooling: Custom loop 140.2 and 140.3
> 
> I'm gonna do more research before I really stress this for long periods. Not comfortable with my knowledge and auto voltages.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Judist*
> 
> Disclaimer: It's been a long time since I was interested in overclocking. My last endeavor was getting an i5-750 to 4.0ghz on an Evga P55, so I'm not up to date on this Haswell stuff.
> 
> *L3*52C118
> 
> 
> I started with a simple 4.8ghz oc via x48 multiplier only. Everything else on auto.
> 
> 
> 5 mins of Prime95 blend - *pass*
> 5 mins of XTU cpu - *pass*
> 
> Mobo: Asus Z97-WS
> Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 2400ghz
> Cooling: Custom loop 140.2 and 140.3
> 
> I'm gonna do more research before I really stress this for long periods. Not comfortable with my knowledge and auto voltages.


Am I crazy or does your Vcore say its at 1.792 volts?


----------



## error-id10t

Look at VIN4, that's his vcore. VCORE seems to be VCCIN so it's just being read wrong.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Did the 4690K get the same updates the 4790K get? (TIM, updated package material)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Did the 4690K get the same updates the 4790K get? (TIM, updated package material)


Of course.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Of course.


Thanks for confirming. I've only seen backside pictures of the 4790K but no 4690K.

I just sold my 4770K and I'm thinking of buying the 4690K and G3258


----------



## lilchronic

well there is no difference in overclocking between the z87m oc formula and the z97 oc formula................. my chip still suck's. but hopefully my new chip will be here friday or monday and will be better


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well there is no difference in overclocking between the z87m oc formula and the z97 oc formula................. my chip still suck's. but hopefully my new chip will be here friday or monday and will be better


Are temps the same?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well there is no difference in overclocking between the z87m oc formula and the z97 oc formula................. my chip still suck's. but hopefully my new chip will be here friday or monday and will be better


you couldve gotten a 4930k and rivbe 15x over by now with all the 4770k/4790ks youre going through


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> I'm new to Haswell overclocking so I might be missing something, but I'm pretty confident I have a dud at this point.
> 
> 4.6 ghz @ 1.30v is not stable with XTU. This is a L352C120 on an ASRock Extreme6 Z97. Temps are under control with a H100i, not exceeding 77c, but haven't completed more than a couple hours of XTU without a BSOD.


I'm assuming you mean DC? 
Haswell OCing belongs in Haswell threads.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> are you thinking i7 dc or i5?


i5.

I will have a friend more closely test hyperthreading with chess. We're talking much more detailed and lengthy testing than what Error did. Unless HT is proven to improve performance in chess, I will not be getting i7. My bet is that HT evens out at best.

I'm the one that really cares about and can use each extra 100mhz of overclock I can squeeze out.

I deserve 5 giggles!!!


----------



## sabishiihito

I certainly can't complain about this L331C510 chip. i can only imagine what it could do with better cooling.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Anyone with a retail Pentium yet?

Here in Canada, NCIX and it's daughter stores have no stock.
Tiger Direct is total rip off.
Newegg is somewhat rip off and ships from the US (so shipping will take dayz).


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm assuming you mean DC?
> 
> Haswell OCing belongs in Haswell threads.


Yes, it's a DC. I suppose I'm not distinguishing between them in my head.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> How reliable is overclocking with the asus OC program?


Did the Ai3 overclock to 4.8. It went through cooling vrm and other things and in a few minutes it restarted and booted. 4.8 to 1.35vc. I had to give it another .02 volts = 1.37 to be p95 stable.


----------



## yawa

I have hit hit the Haswall of Haswell.

4.8Ghz is stable at 1.365 Volts for me. However due to the extreme heat in my room, it is impossible to bench at this as my loop gets destroyed. Now I know why you guys delid these chips and I'm seriously debating doing so myself. The heat transfer from the die lid is just terrible. My loop has so much Rad Space and it keeps getting to the point of a heat shutdown.

Till then, my cap seems to be a very pleasingly stable 4.7Ghz at 1.310 Volts. I believe I could bring it below 1.310 but temps aren't too bad at this voltage (peaks about 78C on the hottest core under prime load). I really, really, really, am considering delidding though, as I know my loop can more than handle haswell at high volts, but not with that terrible heat transfer.

Just for fun, and for those interested, my Cinebench R15 and 11.5 Scores from 4.7Ghz.

CB: 11.5 - 10.33 (tying an older Xeon, Not bad)



CB: R15 - 955


----------



## fateswarm

Some of you guys place a lot of faith in cooling. Intel designers of those chips say it explicitly, temps don't kill, voltage does. If you go 1.35v and above you enter the danger zone so if you are not temps limited yet, you are not losing much, unless it's for world records too and not 24/7.

PS. Even some motherboard manufacturers say the opposite. But would you believe the chip's designers or a board maker?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Are temps the same?


the temps are actually a little higher on the z97 board ..... @ stock setting 1.2v and 4.4ghz turbo my chip hit 61°c on the z97 board and on the z87 my temps with default setting 1.2v and 4.4ghz temps were 55°c ................ using prime95 27.9 ambient temps the same

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you couldve gotten a 4930k and rivbe 15x over by now with all the 4770k/4790ks youre going through


imagine how much money i would of spent on 4930k's


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> the temps are actually a little higher on the z97 board ..... @ stock setting 1.2v and 4.4ghz turbo my chip hit 61°c on the z97 board and on the z87 my temps with default setting 1.2v and 4.4ghz temps were 55°c ................ using prime95 27.9 ambient temps the same
> imagine how much money i would of spent on 4930k's


That's two people reporting z97 boards being hotter.

I encourage other people with z87/z97 boards to test this as most people are not in the position to do so.

I'll stick with my motherboard then. No way I'm selling and buying a new one for all this.


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Some of you guys place a lot of faith in cooling. Intel designers of those chips say it explicitly, temps don't kill, voltage does. If you go 1.35v and above you enter the danger zone so if you are not temps limited yet, you are not losing much, unless it's for world records too and not 24/7.
> 
> PS. Even some motherboard manufacturers say the opposite. But would you believe the chip's designers or a board maker?


Well at this moment I am heat limited. Moment I fired up a Cinebench run at 4.8Ghz I hit 92C and my computer shutdown. So back to 4.7Ghz at a much lower voltage. I'm grateful I have that option considering the 4.5Ghz wall I've seen some people hit.

Gonna try again after the AC makes it nice and cool in there.

Otherwise Delidding is in my future.

For the record, my loop used to keep my FX8350 at 5.0Ghz and 1.49 volts a relatively cool 58-60C under load, so I know that's not the issue.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Well at this moment I am heat limited. Moment I fired up a Cinebench run at 4.8Ghz I hit 92C and my computer shutdown. So back to 4.7Ghz at a much lower voltage. I'm grateful I have that option considering the 4.5Ghz wall I've seen some people hit.
> 
> Gonna try again after the AC makes it nice and cool in there.
> 
> Otherwise Delidding is in my future.
> 
> For the record, my loop used to keep my FX8350 at 5.0Ghz and 1.49 volts a relatively cool 58-60C under load, so I know that's not the issue.


Get the AC so YOU don't overheat.

Forget about the computer.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Some of you guys place a lot of faith in cooling. Intel designers of those chips say it explicitly, temps don't kill, voltage does. If you go 1.35v and above you enter the danger zone so if you are not temps limited yet, you are not losing much, unless it's for world records too and not 24/7.
> 
> PS. Even some motherboard manufacturers say the opposite. But would you believe the chip's designers or a board maker?


Well the chip designers lose money if you burn up the cpu under warrenty so I expect intel to low ball the voltages. however. you guys with 4.4ghz at stock( xmp) really do not have much incentive to push voltage over 1.3v.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HackManSD*
> 
> Am I crazy or does your Vcore say its at 1.792 volts?


Nope but I noticed it earlier. Right now though for temps and voltages hwinfo is spot on except for this error.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> *I hit 92C and my computer shutdown*


That's not normal behavior. This occurs either with a crash or when the voltage regulator fails to maintain the required voltage exactly. I guess it's the latter.


----------



## Marc79

Just running a few tests after installing the new chip on a z87 board. I ran into some issues after updating to new bios and right after installing 4790k it wouldn't boot into bios, just blank screen, cleared cmos, nothing, then decided to use the "flashback" feature and flash the bios again, booted right up after updating. I was able to boot into windows at 4.7/1.20v, with my 4770k 4.6/1.20v crashed. 4790k temps at 4.7Ghz/1.28v are on par with my 4770k at 4.4Ghz/ ~1.25v, same cooling, just an H105 in push.

Let Aida run for awhile




Passed RealBench2.2 Benchmark, tested with a few games. I'm still going to run Aida but will full test, cpu/fpu/cache/memory at once. I'm going to be using only Aida64 and RealBench stress test as far as synthetic stress tests go. My main concern is to be stable while gaming.


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> What is you cache(uncore on giga boards) set at ? you should set it to 4.0 until your core stable. I wouldnt bother overclocking it past 4.0 at all as it offers no gains.


Ran XTU for 6 hours at 4.6 Ghz @ 1.3v, cache 4.0 @ 1.25v. Going to bump it down a bit and try it again tonight.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's two people reporting z97 boards being hotter.
> I encourage other people with z87/z97 boards to test this as most people are not in the position to do so.
> 
> I'll stick with my motherboard then. No way I'm selling and buying a new one for all this.


yeah stick with you're z87 ,


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Some of you guys place a lot of faith in cooling. Intel designers of those chips say it explicitly, temps don't kill, voltage does. If you go 1.35v and above you enter the danger zone so if you are not temps limited yet, you are not losing much, unless it's for world records too and not 24/7.
> 
> PS. Even some motherboard manufacturers say the opposite. But would you believe the chip's designers or a board maker?


Hey you know what? Food for thought and no disrespect for this. When I bought a new car I was given a warranty for 50,000 miles. I was supposed to change tires, oil, fluids, and filters. I didn't and to be honest I drove the hell out of that car. Even though it was only designed to be a mid size sedan. Every time a light turned green I was gone kicking rocks. 175,000 miles later and I still don't like to lose off a green line.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> Ran XTU for 6 hours at 4.6 Ghz @ 1.3v, cache 4.0 @ 1.25v. Going to bump it down a bit and try it again tonight.


xtu benchmark is more stressful than the stress test


----------



## gagac1971

hey everybody i just instal my new i7 4790k batch is L418C133,i will try now to put the beast say to 4.8 ghz whit 1.25V and we will see.i heard that this batch is great.....


----------



## pinoyremix

Finally got my 4790k today from Newegg, it shipped from New Jersey and I live in CA. I'm excited to see what this can do, I will be using an ASUS Maximus VII hero mobo.


----------



## gagac1971

i just run some prime whit mine 4790k on 4.6 ghz rock stable whit 1 238V man this is beast!!!!!!


----------



## gagac1971

also using using an ASUS Maximus VII hero mobo but i didnt format my pc.i went from i7 4770k on asus z 87 saber tooth to using an ASUS z 97 Maximus VII hero mobo and i7 4790k......
i think that i need to format my pc......
p.s. my graphics card is whit evga -he died i am waiting for replacement....i am for now on hd 4600....


----------



## Marc79

How did the classified die? Did you run insane voltage through it or something else?


----------



## gagac1971

no classy evga gtx 780 ti sc acx


----------



## gagac1971

i tryed now 4.6 ghz whit 1.21v and rock stable for some 30 min whit prime 95.......i am impressed for sure
i know after i will format my pc and also whit graphic card will be even better overclock whit this i7 4790k......


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Get the AC so YOU don't overheat.
> Forget about the computer.


Thanks for the concern, I will. The rest of the house is AC'd at the moment, it's just that I like to sleep with the window open in my room (which houses the computer) so I've been lazy.

Either way, crazy hot, muggy, heatwave in the Boston area for the next 3 days, then massive thunderstorms brining in the cool. So yeah, I'll get on that tonight.

Also for the record Fateswarm, 92C was the last thing core temp reported before it shutdown. But it was Shooting up super fast, so it likely wasn't the actual temp that caused the shutdown.

In other words, it wasn't small increases. It was 38C to 58C to 75C to 92C to shutdown. Which is why I'm convinced it's a heat transfer issue. At stable 4.7Ghz at 1.310 it goes 35C to 47 C to 62C to 73C then all cores hover around 73- 79C.


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i tryed now 4.6 ghz whit 1.21v and rock stable for some 30 min whit prime 95.......i am impressed for sure
> i know after i will format my pc and also whit graphic card will be even better overclock whit this i7 4790k......


That's a decent chip right there. I can do 4.5 at that Voltage. But 4.6 Ghz requires 1.288 and 4.7 GHz requires 1.310. So suffice to say considering the tales of woe in this thread, you definitely have something worth experimenting with.

Just don't be surprised if it's all roses and low temps till 4.8Ghz and then suddenly you find you need 1.45 volts to make that clock stable.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> also using using an ASUS Maximus VII hero mobo but i didnt format my pc.i went from i7 4770k on asus z 87 saber tooth to using an ASUS z 97 Maximus VII hero mobo and i7 4790k......
> i think that i need to format my pc......
> p.s. my graphics card is whit evga -he died i am waiting for replacement....i am for now on hd 4600....


Eh I came from a 7850K AMD APU and didn't have to format at all. Only issue I had on first boot was lack of network drivers.

Went ahead and got those on my phone from MSI's website, moved them over and installed and haven't had an issue since. Which is surprising considering I thought I had to format as well or it wouldn't boot.

*Y'know, total aside here, but I'm really curious how far and fast I could push my ram. Coming from an AMD platform where even touching the ram/North bridge would insta-crash me, what kind of ram Overclock's you guys be running on Z97's and Haswell chips?


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> That's a decent chip right there. I can do 4.5 at that Voltage. But 4.6 Ghz requires 1.288 and 4.7 GHz requires 1.310. So suffice to say considering the tales of woe in this thread, you definitely have something worth experimenting with.
> 
> Just don't be surprised if it's all roses and low temps till 4.8Ghz and then suddenly you find you need 1.45 volts to make that clock stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh I came from a 7850K AMD APU and didn't have to format at all. Only issue I had on first boot was lack of network drivers.
> 
> Went ahead and got those on my phone from MSI's website, moved them over and installed and haven't had an issue since. Which is surprising considering I thought I had to format as well or it wouldn't boot.
> 
> *Y'know, total aside here, but I'm really curious how far and fast I could push my ram. Coming from an AMD platform where even touching the ram/North bridge would insta-crash me, what kind of ram Overclock's you guys be running on Z97's and Haswell chips?


i run just now on 4.8 ghz whit 1.26V and again rock stable for some 20 min on prime 95....man i trully need to format my pc but i will wait for 780ti coming from evga rma next two days and then i will see how far i will go....


----------



## illmatic6596

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Went ahead and got those on my phone from MSI's website, moved them over and installed and haven't had an issue since. Which is surprising considering I thought I had to format as well or it wouldn't boot.


Are you using a SSD ?


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illmatic6596*
> 
> Are you using a SSD ?


Yup.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i tryed now 4.6 ghz whit 1.21v and rock stable for some 30 min whit prime 95.......i am impressed for sure
> i know after i will format my pc and also whit graphic card will be even better overclock whit this i7 4790k......


thats what mine does so far. What batch do you have? And whats your memory frequency?


----------



## fobbie

Am I doing something wrong?

Using Asrock z97 extreme 4 with 4690k,

Overclocked at 3.9Ghz. I only have a Coolermaster 120v liquid cooler, so I don't want to go too over.

temp doesn't go over 55c running prime 95 and the v-core is only 0.97v.

I see you guys' vcore are like 1.0-1.3 something.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> thats what mine does so far. What batch do you have? And whats your memory frequency?


batch is L418C133 let me just get the card and format pc and i think that will be even better overclocker.memory is on 1866 mhz


----------



## wizpar

which one of these would you keep as i have both and am wanting to get a sort of survey of folks here...
(obviously one is more practical in the sense of day to day usage but aside from that):

i got a L3 can do 4.9 at 1.38 and can do 5.0 at 1.43

I go ta L4 can do 4.9 at 1.276 but one of the cores is bad is cannot do anything above .. 4.9 is ceiling for this chip
while the other older L3 can do 5.0 but alot of voltage..

now i'm on air (212 CM plus older model) and will probably migrate over to one of the better all in one water coolers like
H110 come a big sale black friday where i can get a case that will fit it.

so i'm honestly a bit torn here on what to do... my goal and aim all along was to hit the magical 5.0 but at reasonable volts obviously.

let me know what you guys think.

thanks.


----------



## opt33

32m run...5.1 very stable for 32m at 1.44v, 5.2 isnt going to fly on water at vcore Im willing to use.


----------



## Cozmo85

What is a safe max vcore that will not degrade the chip?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> What is a safe max vcore that will not degrade the chip?


Chip degradation is normal but its the higher voltages that significantly kill the lifespan of the chip no matter the cooling solution. So i would suggest 1.25 and below if you plan on having this cpu for a while.


----------



## KnownDragon

167 bsclkNot to bad for baseclock. Still getting voltage down.


----------



## stubass

Nah, just like the trance mix "Eat, Sleep, Rave... Repeat"

It should be

"Overvolt, Kill, RMA... Repeat"









Jokes of corse


----------



## EinZerstorer

GUYS

stop posting 30 minute, 1 hour , 2 hour prime runs and saying stable

YOU ARE NOT STABLE UNTIL 12+ HOURS.


----------



## Eddie Felson

RE: What motherboard to buy?

I needed 10 SATA, so I went with the ASUS Z97 Deluxe and I love it. Stable and reliable, easy to build on. I read that ASUS is the largest MB mfgr in the world and I have had great luck with my last 8-9 boards from them.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> GUYS
> 
> stop posting 30 minute, 1 hour , 2 hour prime runs and saying stable
> 
> YOU ARE NOT STABLE UNTIL 12+ HOURS.


I've had cores fail after 16 hours Prime95 with Sandy-E. Stability is relative to the user. Let us have our fun. I'm waiting on liquid metal before I do any more testing.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> GUYS
> 
> stop posting 30 minute, 1 hour , 2 hour prime runs and saying stable
> 
> YOU ARE NOT STABLE UNTIL 12+ HOURS.


I have had my chip since Friday. Woke up one morning to one fail. Tested all day and have started this one. The 167 bsclk and will let it test all night tonight. This is the third time I have dropped voltages on this. Probably will drop it till as low as I can go. I don't have to go back to work till the 9th. Here is a Cinebench Score. Is this good?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> GUYS
> 
> stop posting 30 minute, 1 hour , 2 hour prime runs and saying stable
> 
> YOU ARE NOT STABLE UNTIL 12+ HOURS.


That's your opinion. I have never run Prime for 12+ hours (in fact I never use Prime95 at all) and my main system never crashes. You can do what you like but don't expect that others should do the same.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> GUYS
> 
> stop posting 30 minute, 1 hour , 2 hour prime runs and saying stable
> 
> YOU ARE NOT STABLE UNTIL 12+ HOURS.


----------



## h2spartan

Question guys,

when I used my 3770k on win 7 I had cores unparked...Is it recommended to unpark cores for the 4790k on win 8?

Think it could possibly cause instability with overclocks?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Question guys,
> 
> when I used my 3770k on win 7 I had cores unparked...Is it recommended to unpark cores for the 4790k on win 8?
> 
> Think it could possibly cause instability with overclocks?


If you are going to use windows 7 then yeah if you want full utilization then unpark them. It shouldn't affect overclock.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> GUYS
> 
> stop posting 30 minute, 1 hour , 2 hour prime runs and saying stable
> 
> YOU ARE NOT STABLE UNTIL 12+ HOURS.


Lol crashed after playing titanfall for a little bit on a 4670k a month or so ago, and survived overnight with PRIME95, BUT it did keep me warm at night =)

Can't say I crashed from a oc, or from just something random, but oh well. To each his own

Ps. And a toaster can run titanfall lol


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> That's your opinion. I have never run Prime for 12+ hours (in fact I never use Prime95 at all) and my main system never crashes. You can do what you like but don't expect that others should do the same.


agreed.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Lol crashed after playing titanfall for a little bit on a 4670k a month or so ago, and survived overnight with PRIME95, BUT it did keep me warm at night =)
> 
> Can't say I crashed from a oc, or from just something random, but oh well. To each his own
> 
> Ps. And a toaster can run titanfall lol


Wished my toaster would!


----------



## masmotors

Damn I have to wait for my upgrade but truth my 4670k is great just have thT itch


----------



## SheldonC

Batch *L418C164* purchased from Newegg on June 25th and shipped from New Jersey warehouse. motherboard not here yet


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheldonC*
> 
> Batch *L418C164* purchased from Newegg on June 25th and shipped from New Jersey warehouse. motherboard not here yet


That's looking to be a very good batch! good luck!


----------



## Jeronbernal

hehe, the one i tossed in the marketplace is 5 batches over







maybe they were cooked together! XD

L418C169

they can be silicon buddies


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Has anyone tried to overclock just the turbo boost for all cores, or for each one separetly with stock voltages?


----------



## h2spartan

so ive played a few games over past few days for a couple hours each or so and not crashed so far.

I may try a 12 hour torture test and let it run overnight but I feel confident it is stable 4.6ghz @ 1.21

I need to try 4.7 at this voltage later though....


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Wished my toaster would!


lol apparently toasters nowadays can post to social media and have emotions lol

http://affectlab.org/2012/07/26/meet-brad-the-toaster/

one day you'll see it start asking OCN how to overclock itself XD


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> hehe, the one i tossed in the marketplace is 5 batches over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe they were cooked together! XD
> 
> L418C169
> 
> they can be silicon buddies


but the thing is my L418C169 chip suck's


----------



## Jeronbernal

X__X

from what i heard... dont take what i say as fact....

although some chips are from the same batch, depending on where the chip was part of, closer to the center of the wafer, the better the chip... farther away from the center the worse the chip was.

don't know if that's true. don't even remember who said it @[email protected]


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> but the thing is my L418C169 chip suck's


I think it's safe to say there are duds in every batch but some batches are just more consistent than others....I've seen several on here with L418C164 doing very well.

I saw you results a few pages back. I'm not sure it qualifies for a dud though. It really isn't a bad chip. I guess you could consider a chip a dud on this site if it isn't capable of the big 5.0 though.


----------



## Jeronbernal

i actually just submitted my entry to the big 5.0 club @[email protected]

http://valid.x86.fr/1635xd

thank god for @lilchronic, because i was short like 1.8mhz lol, until he pointed out to up the bclk

i wonder.. if someone was on ln2, and didn't have to worry about getting cold bugged... what would be the highest voltage that would be considered the highest voltage for a haswell? before the voltage starts doing damage?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> i actually just submitted my entry to the big 5.0 club @[email protected]
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1635xd
> 
> thank god for @lilchronic, because i was short like 1.8mhz lol, until he pointed out to up the bclk
> 
> i wonder.. if someone was on ln2, and didn't have to worry about getting cold bugged... what would be the highest voltage that would be considered the highest voltage for a haswell? before the voltage starts doing damage?



lol









i try to stay under 1.45v that should last a few year's. i think even people running a phase changer around -30c try to stay under 1.45v so they dont damage / degrade the chip..... if there trying to keep it a while


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> GUYS
> 
> stop posting 30 minute, 1 hour , 2 hour prime runs and saying stable
> 
> YOU ARE NOT STABLE UNTIL 12+ HOURS.


12 hours Battlefield 4 playing stable


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> GUYS
> 
> stop posting 30 minute, 1 hour , 2 hour prime runs and saying stable
> 
> YOU ARE NOT STABLE UNTIL 12+ HOURS.


Careful







I posted in that haswell overclocking guide about stable = fully stable and the OP spazzed out that stable is only what you do


----------



## Jeronbernal

It's more of a situation where he considers certain people's ideas of stable as farce. I think if he worded it differently he probably would have gotten a different reaction.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> It's more of a situation where he considers certain people's ideas of stable as farce. I think if he worded it differently he probably would have gotten a different reaction.


yeah, more so turned into a big worthless discussion. in general the word 'stable' and it's literal meaning holds value so its hard for us to use it subjectively to our situations.

on another note







these Devil Canyon chips look amazing, the name still makes me wonder lol


----------



## wizpar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizpar*
> 
> which one of these would you keep as i have both and am wanting to get a sort of survey of folks here...
> (obviously one is more practical in the sense of day to day usage but aside from that):
> 
> i got a L3 can do 4.9 at 1.38 and can do 5.0 at 1.43
> 
> I go ta L4 can do 4.9 at 1.276 but one of the cores is bad is cannot do anything above .. 4.9 is ceiling for this chip
> while the other older L3 can do 5.0 but alot of voltage..
> 
> now i'm on air (212 CM plus older model) and will probably migrate over to one of the better all in one water coolers like
> H110 come a big sale black friday where i can get a case that will fit it.
> 
> so i'm honestly a bit torn here on what to do... my goal and aim all along was to hit the magical 5.0 but at reasonable volts obviously.
> 
> let me know what you guys think.
> 
> thanks.


any sides on this.. i'm still leaning to the 5.0 just cuz i'ts 5.0 haha


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizpar*
> 
> any sides on this.. i'm still leaning to the 5.0 just cuz i'ts 5.0 haha


I would take 4.9 @ 1.276 over 5.0 @ 1.43. The performance difference is less than meaningless, but that's a big voltage jump.


----------



## koekwau5

For people interested, the webshop www.azerty.nl is having L3 units in stock.
If anyone wants to try his luck with a L3, you can get them there.


----------



## 3930sabertooth

I Have A X79 based PC with A 4930K etc and was looking into building a second pc based on z97, What are peoples opinions of the EVGA z97 Classified. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> I Have A X79 based PC with A 4930K etc and was looking into building a second pc based on z97, What are peoples opinions of the EVGA z97 Classified. Thanks in advance.


My only gruff about it is that it doesn't have sata express.... Which was kind of a big factor for me. Although they don't really make many sata express drives yet, other than the Asus one I can think of... It's nice to know at least you have it if the time comes for it. I haven't used a Evga board myself, but I know when I was shopping around for a z97 board, that was one of the things that made me choose not to go that route.

I do believe it does have m2 though

You could always go with the z97 deluxe it's $20 bucks more, but you get alot of high end stuff with it, I enjoy mine, or you could wait for the m7 formula


----------



## 3930sabertooth

Yes the Deluxe model is very nice, hmm, i've got some thinking to do.


----------



## carlhil2

I am a Asus Deluxe mobo kind of guy... almost ready..


----------



## Gumbi

Currently have access to 170 dollar 4790ks via Intel's Employee Purchase Program. Will cost 200 euro after tax and shipping, thinking of grabbing a pairand keeping the better overclocker, as long as it out performs my decent clocker of a 4770k (4.5ghz at 1.29v/4.6ghz at 1.34v with a Dark Roack Pro 2 Cooler).

Anyone have any experience regarding the 4790k and Z87x-D3H? I should be fine, 8 phase VRMs should be plenty for pushing the chip


----------



## superV

guys my asus maximus vi extreme had some problems and i send it to rma and take my money back.
i'm about to buy MSI Z97 XPOWER AC.anyone got it ?
i want to buy the best z97 for ovc.
any thoughts? no budget limits
by thew way i don't care about sound/land cuz i got external cards,and in future i will do 2 cards sli+sound/lan and pcie ssd.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I am a Asus Deluxe mobo kind of guy... almost ready..


nice. The z97 WS is tits too.


----------



## gagac1971

i7 4790k 1.2V on 4.6 rock stable.i never had in my life such good processor....batch L418C133


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> guys my asus maximus vi extreme had some problems and i send it to rma and take my money back.
> i'm about to buy MSI Z97 XPOWER AC.anyone got it ?
> i want to buy the best z97 for ovc.
> any thoughts? no budget limits
> by thew way i don't care about sound/land cuz i got external cards,and in future i will do 2 cards sli+sound/lan and pcie ssd.


woudl wait for the maximu vii formula that launches in mid july then -


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> woudl wait for the maximu vii formula that launches in mid july then -


nope nope,now i'm without a mobo, using a slow laptop and looking that other asus wil be launched very late..so i'm going with xpower since i had a mpower and was very easy to ovc.
i was just asking if somebody has it and if there is something that could change my mind.


----------



## Judist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> nice. The z97 WS is tits too.


Absolutely love my ws.


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I am a Asus Deluxe mobo kind of guy... almost ready..


Man that gold looks so much better than what they used on the z87 boards.


----------



## Peppy197

Just ordered a 4790K and an ASUS Maximus VII HERO (I want those 8 SATAs)

Hope its a good match


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheldonC*
> 
> Batch *L418C164* purchased from Newegg on June 25th and shipped from New Jersey warehouse. motherboard not here yet


I've got the same batch. Been gaming and stress testing (all but prime stable) at 4.7ghz @ 1.288. Good luck with yours!


----------



## TheHunter

So... Looks like I didnt miss much with my 1year old 4770K


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> Ran XTU for 6 hours at 4.6 Ghz @ 1.3v, cache 4.0 @ 1.25v. Going to bump it down a bit and try it again tonight.


After a few more tests, I'm pretty sure mine's a dud. My goal was to find an overclock stable for 6 hours with XTU and then run more stressful test on the ones that pass. Results so far with L352C120:

*Test 1 - FAIL:* 4.6 Ghz @ 1.30v, cache 4.2 @ 1.25v
*Test 2 - PASS:* 4.6 Ghz @ 1.30v, cache 4.0 @ 1.25v
*Test 3 - FAIL:* 4.6 Ghz @ 1.290v, cache 4.0 @ 1.25v
*Test 4 - FAIL:* 4.6 Ghz @ 1.295v, cache 4.0 @ 1.25v

I'm running Test 2 again to see if the first pass was just a fluke. This processor deserves to fry and I'm willing to let it.


----------



## Weber

Newegg, G3258 out for delivery







Swap out the 4790k and start testing tonight. I was only voltage limited but the p95 heat sucked and one core was a little high. Might delid while its out, might not.

@TheHunter
cinebench r15 i7 4790k 983cb

And 3DMark is mostley the graphics card and yours is very good.


----------



## fateswarm

I tried to delid with the vice-only + hairdryer method and I stopped. The severe force I had on it + with the IHS very hot it seemed very unsafe, if it flew off after than point it would most probably die. I'm not trying this again unless I find a very safe method since I'm not temperature limited for the low voltages I want it to remain at.


----------



## Weber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I tried to delid with the vice-only + hairdryer method and I stopped. The severe force I had on it + with the IHS very hot it seemed very unsafe, if it flew off after than point it would most probably die. I'm not trying this again unless I find a very safe method since I'm not temperature limited for the low voltages I want it to remain at.


That credit card in the corner youtube in this thread looked safe, easy, and fast.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> That credit card in the corner youtube in this thread looked safe, easy, and fast.


This looked VERY safe too.






But it may not be.


----------



## carlhil2

Finally finished my new build, running at 4.4 on all cores, @1.184 volts, is that ok?


----------



## Cozmo85

wrong thread


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I tried to delid with the vice-only + hairdryer method and I stopped. The severe force I had on it + with the IHS very hot it seemed very unsafe, if it flew off after than point it would most probably die. I'm not trying this again unless I find a very safe method since I'm not temperature limited for the low voltages I want it to remain at.


chill,when i finish with rma papers i'll post you some pics.it's very easy you need to stay calm,cold blood.
razor time.


----------



## Cozmo85

The two test chips i just did vice only, no extra heat popped off and the cpu didn't even move. Both pcbs look perfect.


----------



## scramz

I have had this 4690k about and hour and done a few dirty overclocks. Batch L331C504

4.7 @ 1.2 Volts (1.98 CPUz) Cinebench results.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







4.8 @ 1.26 Volts Cinebench results.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







5.0 @ 1.35 Volts - I can boot up into windows and general browse the net, music etc Just need to find a stable OC http://valid.x86.fr/yzenep

BTW this is running in a Bitfenix Prodigy ITX with a Asus Z87i-pro, 8gb 1866 Kingston and R9 290.


----------



## blurp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> so ive played a few games over past few days for a couple hours each or so and not crashed so far.
> 
> I may try a 12 hours torture test and let it run overnight but I feel confident it is stable 4.6ghz @ 1.21
> 
> I need to try 4.7 at this voltage later though....


I'm also stable 4.6ghz @ 1.21. So far tested XTU x 1 hour, prime 95 x 1 hour, Intel burn Very high x 10. Reached 83 C with Intel burn. I have custom 2 x 240 water cooling. Not willing to test higher voltage yet.


----------



## Peepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scramz*
> 
> I have had this 4690k about and hour and done a few dirty overclocks. Batch L331C504
> 
> 4.7 @ 1.2 Volts (1.98 CPUz) Cinebench results.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8 @ 1.26 Volts Cinebench results.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.0 @ 1.35 Volts - I can boot up into windows and general browse the net, music etc Just need to find a stable OC http://valid.x86.fr/yzenep
> 
> BTW this is running in a Bitfenix Prodigy ITX with a Asus Z87i-pro, 8gb 1866 Kingston and R9 290.


unreal that you only need 1.26v for 4.8ghz. I need 1.36 for 4.8ghz. I am on L331C508 so not far from you.

What is your uncore at? vrin override voltage?


----------



## fateswarm

Interesting. uncore 44x seems stable here on default 1.05v. I may keep it there for now. nop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> when i finish with rma papers i'll post you some pics


ok though I may keep my reservations.


----------



## caladbolg

Finally dug into my L352C119 after a few days of letting it roll on stock. Stock VCore is v1.25 -_- Tried a quick and dirty OC, cranking it to v1.3 and 4.6Ghz via GTL inside Win8.1 and it error'd all over the place. So it looks like I'm in for a fight if I wanna see a stable 4.7. Board is a Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H.


----------



## scramz

I will get back to you on that one, I have left it all at stock.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caladbolg*
> 
> Finally dug into my L352C119 after a few days of letting it roll on stock. Stock VCore is v1.25 -_- Tried a quick and dirty OC, cranking it to v1.3 and 4.6Ghz via GTL inside Win8.1 and it error'd all over the place. So it looks like I'm in for a fight if I wanna see a stable 4.7. Board is a Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H.


L352c119 is so far a historically bad batch except for a few.


----------



## caladbolg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> L352c119 is so far a historically bad batch except for a few.


Yeah, I'm hoping that the Lord of silicon is testing my faith, lol. The 4790k is plenty quick, but the more go-fast I can get, the better.


----------



## fateswarm

Hm. It appears I get a big jump in voltage requirements of uncore at x44. x43 appears stable at 1.12v.

It probably stays there.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Interesting. uncore 44x seems stable here on default 1.05v. I may keep it there for now.
> .


For prime 10+hrs stable, my uncore needs 1.1v for 40-42, 1.15v for 44. 4.5-4.7 is benchable only with 1.22-1.25v, . 4.8 is hard wall, instant bsod even with 1.35v vring.

24/7 prime 10hrs, 4.7ghz with 1.28v, my uncore at 42 w/ 1.12. Mine is a decent core clocker, but not so great uncore.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Ok I am ordering within a week now hopefully







4790K and a GIGABYTE GAMING 7. However, just noticed the SOC force is like £8 more, is it alot better?


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Finally finished my new build, running at 4.4 on all cores, @1.184 volts, is that ok?


Yes thats good. Mine at 4.4 is at 1.222 volts. 4.8 takes 1.370 volts which I have been running for days now. I bet your chip can maybe do 4.8 under 1.3.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Ok I am ordering within a week now hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4790K and a GIGABYTE GAMING 7. However, just noticed the SOC force is like £8 more, is it alot better?


It is better mainly for LN2 overclocking and other extreme needs. For air/water the gaming 7 is already very high end.

I also like the cheap Creative X-FI feature and that it supports an NH-D15 unlike the SOC.


----------



## andressergio

Guys at the HWBOT tested this batches

4790K :

L329C241 - 1.325v 5ghz 32m 4c/8t
L329C241 - 5.0ghz 32m 1.325v 4c/8t

L352C118 - 5.0ghz 32m 1.3v 4/4t
L352C119 - 4.7ghz cinebench 1.2v 4c/8t

L418C133 - 4.8ghz wprime 1.31v 4c/8t
L418C134 - 5.0ghz 32m 1.358v 4c/8t
L418C164 - 5.0ghz 32m 1.25v 4c/8t
L418C169 - 5.0ghz 32m 1.300v 4c/8t
L418C223 - 5.0ghz 32m 1.35v 4c/8t

L419B533 - 5.0ghz 32m 1.272v 4c/4t
L419B540 - 4.7ghz 32m 1.23v 4/c8t

So far the L418C seem the better...


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Guys at the HWBOT tested this batches
> 
> 4790K :
> 
> L329C241 - 1.325v 5ghz 32m 4c/8t
> L329C241 - 5.0ghz 32m 1.325v 4c/8t
> 
> L352C118 - 5.0ghz 32m 1.3v 4/4t
> L352C119 - 4.7ghz cinebench 1.2v 4c/8t
> 
> L418C133 - 4.8ghz wprime 1.31v 4c/8t
> L418C134 - 5.0ghz 32m 1.358v 4c/8t
> L418C164 - 5.0ghz 32m 1.25v 4c/8t
> L418C169 - 5.0ghz 32m 1.300v 4c/8t
> L418C223 - 5.0ghz 32m 1.35v 4c/8t
> 
> L419B533 - 5.0ghz 32m 1.272v 4c/4t
> L419B540 - 4.7ghz 32m 1.23v 4/c8t
> 
> So far the L418C seem the better...


ive had both..

maybe im unlucky or dont know how to overclock

or this hero 7 is no good.. why is it ever since ive had this board im thinking its letting me down lol


----------



## fateswarm

A lot of sample size = 1 there. A common statistical fallacy to have a sample size smaller than 20 or 40. The same batch can have better or worse chips.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Guys at the HWBOT tested this batches
> 
> 4790K :
> 
> *L418C164* - 5.0ghz 32m 1.25v 4c/8t


This batch the best!....cuz I said so! and cuz I have it!


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> ive had both..
> 
> maybe im unlucky or dont know how to overclock
> 
> or this hero 7 is no good.. why is it ever since ive had this board im thinking its letting me down lol


I don't think it is the motherboard. If it is I wished I had the money right now to buy another and try it out. Do have a few days to return but then if I do that and this board was the better. It is like a double edge sword. In the near future maybe I will purchase a second board. Lets say the Gigabyte Soc Force or the Msi Maxpower. Then I will be able to do a direct comparison with the same chip and see if it does better on another board. Then on the other hand Mobo's are like everything else. You can get a lemon.

When life gives you lemons put gas into them and make them grenade's!


----------



## Judist

Obligatory "Will boot @ 5.0ghz" picture. I was hitting 80c+ @ 4.8ghz so I wasn't even going to try stressing 5.0.

L352C118


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I don't think it is the motherboard. If it is I wished I had the money right now to buy another and try it out. Do have a few days to return but then if I do that and this board was the better. It is like a double edge sword. In the near future maybe I will purchase a second board. Lets say the Gigabyte Soc Force or the Msi Maxpower. Then I will be able to do a direct comparison with the same chip and see if it does better on another board. Then on the other hand Mobo's are like everything else. You can get a lemon.
> 
> When life gives you lemons put gas into them and make them grenade's!


ok I bought another chip, this is the last of the chips im buying, can't lie its pretty exciting buying these chips and hoping for the best

so ive been through 2 and 2 more are coming so 4 in total, thats enough for me.

I did have a z87x-oc but its broken..


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> ive had both..
> 
> maybe im unlucky or dont know how to overclock
> 
> or this hero 7 is no good.. why is it ever since ive had this board im thinking its letting me down lol


hero no good for OC bro u have to go ASRock Z97 OC Formula or ASUS Impact / Formula


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Judist*
> 
> Obligatory "Will boot @ 5.0ghz" picture. I was hitting 80c+ @ 4.8ghz so I wasn't even going to try stressing 5.0.
> 
> L352C118


Judist the 4790K need delid also, if you do it will drop 22 to 33C depending on what coolign you are


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> This batch the best!....cuz I said so! and cuz I have it!


get me one lol i live in south america jajaja too hard to ask ebays sellers batch







but i know as Overclocker that you can find SAME batch and can be crap...


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> get me one lol i live in south america jajaja too hard to ask ebays sellers batch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i know as Overclocker that you can find SAME batch and can be crap...


It is true. I've just seen a lot of good ones come out of that batch so far. Actually I haven't seen a dud from that batch yet but maybe someone on here has one.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> hero no good for OC bro u have to go ASRock Z97 OC Formula or ASUS Impact / Formula


how comes the impact is so good lol?

also formula 7 is not out yet

I can get a formula 6

are you sure hero 7 is lame or im just unlucky with the cpus? lol


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Guys at the HWBOT tested this batches
> 
> 4790K :
> 
> L329C241 - 1.325v 5ghz 32m 4c/8t
> L329C241 - 5.0ghz 32m 1.325v 4c/8t
> 
> So far the L418C seem the better...


Wonder how their achieving 5 ghz on those L329C241's. I'm assuming Superpi is a lot easier to run than other stress tests?


----------



## fateswarm

You should be aware that some of the very high end boards are beyond overkill for air or water. e.g. the XPower is overkill even for LN2 since it could approach 2,000W in output, while not even 200 may be needed. If you need quality look for a digital controller with at least 6 true phases and other quality components.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> You should be aware that some of the very high end boards are beyond overkill for air or water. e.g. the XPower is overkill even for LN2 since it could approach 2,000W in output, while not even 200 may be needed. If you need quality look for a digital controller with at least 6 true phases and other quality components.


im going to put it down to im unlucky with these chips..

last 2 to come to make a decision..

im just upset some z97 need more volts than z87


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> ok I bought another chip, this is the last of the chips im buying, can't lie its pretty exciting buying these chips and hoping for the best
> 
> so ive been through 2 and 2 more are coming so 4 in total, thats enough for me.
> 
> I did have a z87x-oc but its broken..


Making me Jealous. Give me one.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> That credit card in the corner youtube in this thread looked safe, easy, and fast.
> 
> 
> 
> This looked VERY safe too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it may not be.
Click to expand...

Is that legit?

Wheres the credit card video I havent seen it yet.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is that legit?
> 
> Wheres the credit card video I havent seen it yet.


Word on the delid club is they used a heat gun rather than a dryer. It may be very dangerous also. It may burn the silicon.

search the thread on that phrase ('search this thread' button). It's not perfectly safe either since it at first needs a razor.

Also it's on an Ivy which avoids the resistors next to the die.


----------



## TTheuns

Are there any changes to delidding since the 4770K?


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is that legit?
> 
> Wheres the credit card video I havent seen it yet.


I tried it today with 4 different cpus (including a soldered one that didn't even break the die) with no extra heat. Worked perfectly. No visible damage to anything.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> You should be aware that some of the very high end boards are beyond overkill for air or water. e.g. the XPower is overkill even for LN2 since it could approach 2,000W in output, while not even 200 may be needed. If you need quality look for a digital controller with at least 6 true phases and other quality components.


just ordered one


----------



## soulwrath

best M-ITX mobo for the i7 4790k? besies the Maximus VII Impact?


----------



## KENWOOD912

Hello there!

I wanted to ask what is the maximum recommended voltage for 24/7, I use it for games.

Right now it is at 4.6 ghz and 1.20v stable under P95 and long gaming sessions, p95 temperature of 65 degrees.

Sorry for my English is not my language lol.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> I tried it today with 4 different cpus (including a soldered one that didn't even break the die) with no extra heat. Worked perfectly. No visible damage to anything.


Tried what? Vice only? That method sounds crazy without perfect assurance the package won't fly off, because if it does, it may hit a hard surface (or your face) with the energy of a 1000 suns.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Tried what? Vice only? That method sounds crazy without perfect assurance the package won't fly off, because if it does, it may hit a hard surface (or your face) with the energy of a 1000 suns.


None of them flew off at all, One slightly popped and was knocked off center



If you were really concerned just take a bit of masking tape and stick it loosly to the pcb and if it did disconnect fully it wouldn't go anywhere.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Guys at the HWBOT tested this batches
> 
> 4790K :
> 
> L418C133 - 4.8ghz wprime 1.31v 4c/8t
> L418C134 - 5.0ghz 32m 1.358v 4c/8t
> L418C164 - 5.0ghz 32m 1.25v 4c/8t
> L418C169 - 5.0ghz 32m 1.300v 4c/8t
> L418C223 - 5.0ghz 32m 1.35v 4c/8t


I have L418C164 as well, but mine needs 1.31v for 32m 5ghz. Apparently only few chips out of many that do 1.25 32m...and not all same batch.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KENWOOD912*
> 
> Hello there!
> 
> I wanted to ask what is the maximum recommended voltage for 24/7, I use it for games.
> 
> Right now it is at 4.6 ghz and 1.20v stable under P95 and long gaming sessions, p95 temperature of 65 degrees.
> 
> Sorry for my English is not my language lol.


From what I gather up to 1.3v is safe for 3 to 5 years (Intel's goal for warranties). Up to 1.35v "ok, safe but it may degrade in a year". At 1.4v and above you enter the crazy zone, with 1.45v and above risking imminent death (with temperature being low not saving it by much).

It will never be "perfectly" safe since any structure in the universe eventually degrades, but judging by Intel's warranties and their recommendations, they believe those default Vcores they give will last at least 3 years.


----------



## KENWOOD912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> From what I gather up to 1.3v is safe for 3 to 5 years (Intel's goal for warranties). Up to 1.35v "ok, safe but it may degrade in a year". At 1.4v and above you enter the crazy zone, with 1.45v and above risking imminent death (with temperature being low not saving it by much).
> 
> It will never be "perfectly" safe since any structure in the universe eventually degrades, but judging by Intel's warranties and their recommendations, they believe those default Vcores they give will last at least 3 years.


Well, not exceed 1.3v if you want to have about 3 years, that's my intention, 2/3 years of use to make the leap to DDR4.

As I say this to 4.6 ghz with 1.20 and low temperatures, this RL.

I guess I put 1.35v for example for a test or something that would not break, no?? You would like to test the R15.

Thank you


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Tried what? Vice only? That method sounds crazy without perfect assurance the package won't fly off, because if it does, it may hit a hard surface (or your face) with the energy of a 1000 suns.
> 
> 
> 
> None of them flew off at all, One slightly popped and was knocked off center
> 
> 
> 
> If you were really concerned just take a bit of masking tape and stick it loosly to the pcb and if it did disconnect fully it wouldn't go anywhere.
Click to expand...

Is this like vice only or with the hairblower?


----------



## h2spartan

I've
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> best M-ITX mobo for the i7 4790k? besies the Maximus VII Impact?


I'm using Maximus VI impact and it's working very well. Only thing is you probably will have to use the flashback feature to update bios to current devils canyon supported bios. I believe it is version 1505 but it's not difficult at all. The only thing about the process that took a little longer was looking for what I had to rename the bios prior to flashing. read up about Asus Flashback and remember to rename the bios to "M6I.CAP" without the quotations of course.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is this like vice only or with the hairblower?


Vice only. I have a stack of cpus at work i wanted to try it on before doing my own.



All came off perfectly. You feel like you are giving a lot of pressure but they just come right loose. I didn't even tape the edge of the vice and still no marks.

Thought at home on my own cpu i might hit it with a hair dryer for a minute.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> how comes the impact is so good lol?
> 
> also formula 7 is not out yet
> 
> I can get a formula 6
> 
> are you sure hero 7 is lame or im just unlucky with the cpus? lol


I'm a Tester and Overclocker since years, i tested mostly all so far the BEST Mobo i found in this order and not only tested from me many Oveclockers
Or this i will say it was tested very carefully by me and i have videos to prove it i will leave one with a random 4770K just delided and a Kit of GeIL 2x4GB 3000CL13 FIRST START on ASRock Z87 OC Formula

I DONT have Mobo support and if i have it i always the same, im very truth on my tests i just go to the points not too much show

*-Low volts on all + OC CPU + OC MEM + SLI (only)*
ASRock Z87M,
ASRock Z87 OC FORMULA
ASRock Z97M OC Formula (have it but didnt test yet)
ASRock Z97OC Formula (still dont have it)

*-For Tri SLi and over*
ASUS Maximus 6/7 Formula best combo of OC on all
ASUS Maximus Extreme 6/7 not good for 24/7 for normal user
ASUS Maximus Gene 6/7 small powerful great !!! for 24/7
ASUS Impact 6/7 amazing for MEM but to small for 24/7

*VIDEO* please see it (spanish sorry) but im doing what im saying wich is NOT Edited

-4770K Just Delided and Installed + TT Water Extreme 2.0
-LOAD DEF SETTINGS
-Set XMP on the MEM to 3000 (sets automatic 102.3bckl)
-boot enter bios and put x46 reboot (102.3 x 46)
-enter to windows at 4.7+ 3000CL13 and then 3000CL12





Hope you like it and any questions feel free to ask

Cheers to All
Sergio


----------



## Pheesh

on the delid thing it seems like people that had no trouble delidding 4770k had a different experience with the 4790k...so be careful. I think it was a number of pages back in this thread that a user was reporting the vice method they had used with the 4770k did not work on the 4790k. The contact between IHS and the package surface appeared much tighter/stronger w/ the glue it had and they had to use hairdryer + razor. Might just have been an anomaly though.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> A lot of sample size = 1 there. A common statistical fallacy to have a sample size smaller than 20 or 40. The same batch can have better or worse chips.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> ive had both..
> 
> maybe im unlucky or dont know how to overclock
> 
> or this hero 7 is no good.. why is it ever since ive had this board im thinking its letting me down lol


On top of that, HWbot OCs are probably inflated. What type of validation is required for HWbot? People rail against x264 overnight but HWbot is way easier.


----------



## h2spartan

Guys, what is the best LLC to use? what would offer the most consistent voltage without raising the temp too much? Maybe level 4-5? I have it set to Auto right now but I want to toy around with the settings more. Thought I should ask those more knowledgeable first.


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> Newegg, G3258 out for delivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swap out the 4790k and start testing tonight. I was only voltage limited but the p95 heat sucked and one core was a little high. Might delid while its out, might not.
> 
> @TheHunter
> cinebench r15 i7 4790k 983cb
> 
> And 3DMark is mostley the graphics card and yours is very good.


Well yeah you're @ 4.85ghz, I've seen most that did 4.7ghz scored all bellow 960.. dunno.

btw I posted 3dmarks only for physics @ 4.7ghz.


----------



## cadaveca

What helped me push my ES a bit farther:

WHEA errors: boost Cache/uncore if lower than vCPU to above vCPU.

Clock watchdog timeout: vCore.

POST fail on BCLK increase: VCCSA, DIO/AIO.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheesh*
> 
> on the delid thing it seems like people that had no trouble delidding 4770k had a different experience with the 4790k...so be careful. I think it was a number of pages back in this thread that a user was reporting the vice method they had used with the 4770k did not work on the 4790k. The contact between IHS and the package surface appeared much tighter/stronger w/ the glue it had and they had to use hairdryer + razor. Might just have been an anomaly though.


I would never ever use the vice method I delided 31 chips using stanley cutter




Of course i cutted my fingers 2 or 3 times lol and this *VIDEO* is one lmao


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> how comes the impact is so good lol?
> 
> also formula 7 is not out yet
> 
> I can get a formula 6
> 
> are you sure hero 7 is lame or im just unlucky with the cpus? lol


cauz it was meant for that bro, small board, all components as closer as possible, powerfull phases on vertical board...was made for Records


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Guys, what is the best LLC to use? what would offer the most consistent voltage without raising the temp too much? Maybe level 4-5? I have it set to Auto right now but I want to toy around with the settings more. Thought I should ask those more knowledgeable first.


on what mobo bro ?


----------



## Peen

Must De-lid! Check out my temp variance. I've seen as much as 26c. I have good water cooling with good mount too... actually worse temps then my 4770K's.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> on what mobo bro ?


Its an Asus Maximus VI Impact


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> What helped me push my ES a bit farther:
> 
> WHEA errors: boost Cache/uncore if lower than *vCPU* to above *vCPU*.
> 
> Clock watchdog timeout: vCore.
> 
> POST fail on BCLK increase: VCCSA, DIO/AIO.


What are you referring too with vCPU?

It annoys me to no end that vendors can't be bothered to homologize their nomenclature.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Must De-lid! Check out my temp variance. I've seen as much as 26c. I have good water cooling with good mount too... actually worse temps then my 4770K's


yours beat the 1 review sample that had variance of 24C by 2 degrees. 10C is normal given intels calibration +/- 5C accuracy, but 24C variance I would probably delid as well. And then take before and after pictures, send to intel and ask them if they needed some tips on tim1 application.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> What are you referring too with vCPU? vCore?
> 
> It annoys me to no end that vendors can't be bothered to homologize their nomenclature.


Ha, you? I review motherboards, have to figure out what's what whether I like it or not.









vCore, for me. I'd say FiVR or vInput or otherwise if that's what I meant.

I'm not sure what's going on here, but even with my 4770K, default voltages are now much higher on vCACHE compared to vcore, when on launch, they were much lower.

So, if you can pass all benches, but prime fails with WHEA, this fixed it for me. I'm pushing 4.7 GHz, 4.0 GHz cache @

vinput: 1.86V
vcore: 1.26V
vcache: 1.3V
vcccsa: 0.800
vdio: 1.025
vaio: 1.035

stock was:

vinput: 1.775V
vcore: 1.130V
vcache: 1.185V
vcccsa: 0.800
vdio: 1.015
vaio: 1.025

Dunno if it matters ,really, was kinda hoping people would say yes/no, actually.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Wonder how their achieving 5 ghz on those L329C241's. I'm assuming Superpi is a lot easier to run than other stress tests?


thing is that 4790K its supposed to be better silicon as it auto boost to 4.4...so is easier to get 5Ghz HT than 4770K, but the 4790K delided for sure can achieve 4.9HT stable easy

this is my best 4770K delided i have 2 the second is good but not as this one












http://imgur.com/qqD1iGs


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Ha, you? I review motherboards, have to figure out what's what whether I like it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vCore, for me. I'd say FiVR or vInput or otherwise if that's what I meant.
> 
> I'm not sure what's going on here, but even with my 4770K, default voltages are now much higher on vCACHE compared to vcore, when on launch, they were much lower.
> 
> So, if you can pass all benches, but prime fails with WHEA, this fixed it for me. I'm pushing 4.7 GHz, 4.0 GHz cache @
> 
> vinput: 1.86V
> vcore: 1.26V
> vcache: 1.3V
> vcccsa: 0.800
> vdio: 1.025
> vaio: 1.035


vCPU = VCore = CPU Voltage -- Volts to CPU

VMEM = VDimm = DRAM Voltage etc-- Volts to RAM

VCCSA = SA = System Agent - Volts to IMC

I never ever touch other than those and timmings for mem


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> thing is that 4790K its supposed to be better silicon as it auto boost to 4.4...so is easier to get 5Ghz HT than 4770K, but the 4790K delided for sure can achieve 4.9HT stable easy
> 
> this is my best 4770K delided i have 2 the second is good but not as this one
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A few of us here have the L329C241 and most I've seen us reach at 1.30-1.32v is 4.7 ghz. I've delidded my 3770k so I know what the benefits are but I won't be doing that again. I'm thinking those guys over at hwbot are using exotic cooling or voodoo bios settings.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> vCPU = VCore = CPU Voltage -- Volts to CPU
> 
> VMEM = VDimm = DRAM Voltage etc-- Volts to RAM
> 
> VCCSA = SA = System Agent - Volts to IMC
> 
> I never ever touch other than those and timmings for mem


you don't adjust vcache at all? hmmm? maybe that's been my problem all along. ROFL.

You're the pro though. I must acquiesce to your advice!


----------



## caladbolg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> What helped me push my ES a bit farther:
> 
> WHEA errors: boost Cache/uncore if lower than vCPU to above vCPU.
> 
> Clock watchdog timeout: vCore.
> 
> POST fail on BCLK increase: VCCSA, DIO/AIO.


Oh hello, all my errors yesterday were WHEA. Looks like my 4790k may not be totally boned.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caladbolg*
> 
> Oh hello, all my errors yesterday were WHEA. Looks like my 4790k may not be totally boned.


well, All I have had time to try is run stock, and lower cache, and see if same error occurs under P95, and it does. Which makes this 4790K very different from my 4770Ks, which is really nice, since something new in OC is something new to play with. But I dunno, man, I'm just pushing buttons.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Guys, what is the best LLC to use? what would offer the most consistent voltage without raising the temp too much? Maybe level 4-5? I have it set to Auto right now but I want to toy around with the settings more. Thought I should ask those more knowledgeable first.


LLC only applies to the CPU Input Voltage now, not Vcore, so Auto is probably just fine unless you are pushing higher than normal input voltages.


----------



## Peen

Both my 4770K's would watchdog BSOD when I needed more vcore.

I've never seen watchdog with 4790K, always WHEA and more vcore fixes it.

Same system image and motherboard, etc with all. It's funny how they are all so different.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> you don't adjust vcache at all? hmmm? maybe that's been my problem all along. ROFL.
> 
> You're the pro though. I must acquiesce to your advice!


no bro see my video above im booting doing nothing....just using 4.6HT profile







that can only be done in ASRock and i want to be clear im NOT sponsored by them i just tell the truth to my people i also have my won page

Cheers to all and i can help on whatever is on my reach

Best Regards
Sergio


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Both my 4770K's would watchdog BSOD when I needed more vcore.
> 
> I've never seen watchdog with 4790K, always WHEA and more vcore fixes it.
> 
> Same system image and motherboard, etc with all. It's funny how they are all so different.


I was getting WHEA even at stock. But I was pushing vCache lower than the chip's default, unknowingly, since my 4770K uses FAR less.(1.020V on 4770K vs 1.185!!! on 4790K)

But so, I now understand that default cache for 4770K is 3.5 GHz? and 4.0 GHz on 4790K? I thought it matched max turbo multi, not max non-turbo multi?

And now that I have played with 4790K in a few boards, each is a bit different in voltages applied. But my 4770K is not...

LMAO. It's a holiday here today. I think karma is telling me to have a real one.


----------



## canard

Don't want to pollute the thread or anything but I'll recieve the Maximus VII Gene tomorow, wondering if anyone of you guys have an opinion on it, alongside with 4790k.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> no bro see my video above im booting doing nothing....just using 4.6HT profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that can only be done in ASRock and i want to be clear im NOT sponsored by them i just tell the truth to my people i also have my won page
> 
> Cheers to all and i can help on whatever is on my reach
> 
> Best Regards
> Sergio


Even if ASRock sponsored you, that's cool, man. Really. I really think you are a pro(not as in paid).







Been quite a few years now, sir.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> A few of us here have the L329C241 and most I've seen us reach at 1.30-1.32v is 4.7 ghz. I've delidded my 3770k so I know what the benefits are but I won't be doing that again. I'm thinking those guys over at hwbot are using exotic cooling or voodoo bios settings.


brother the results of deliding a 3770K and 4770K are very different, i did to 31 delids and all tested

3770K delided will ONLY GET LOWER TEMPS not Any Clock Gained, maybe if you are lucky you can boot at a bit more speed but nothing more

4770K delided can turn your chip on a OC beast...i had a crap one not delided won't boot not even at 4.9 till 1,55 and mem till 3200, after delid booted 5GHz and also had the latin america record on Air From [email protected] 3448Mhz

That is the BIG dif that most ppl dont know

Cheers to all
Sergio


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Even if ASRock sponsored you, that's cool, man. Really. I really think you are a pro(not as in paid).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been quite a few years now, sir.


Well i was adviced many times mods here, because sponsored ppl tend to defend they product till death, and as i live in South America IF they send me they will send me just 1 mobo

but i'm truth to ppl, i been 9 years on xtremesystems forums and buying a board from here was hell, so they helped me and now i help









Jesus cadaveca you are from xs also right ? just looked your nick and came to my mind


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> brother the results of deliding a 3770K and 4770K are very different, i did to 31 delids and all tested
> 
> 3770K delided will ONLY GET LOWER TEMPS not Any Clock Gained, maybe if you are lucky you can boot at a bit more speed but nothing more
> 
> 4770K delided can turn your chip on a OC beast...i had a crap one not delided won't boot not even at 4.9 till 1,55 and mem till 3200, after delid booted 5GHz and also had the latin america record on Air From [email protected] 3448Mhz
> 
> That is the BIG dif that most ppl dont know
> 
> Cheers to all
> Sergio


So if I can prime 4.8ghz 1.35v with a huge 26c core temp variance, if I delid I should be able to do much more?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Well i was adviced many times mods here, because sponsored ppl tend to defend they product till death, and as i live in South America IF they send me they will send me just 1 mobo
> 
> but i'm truth to ppl, i been 9 years on xtremesystems forums and buying a board from here was hell, so they helped me and now i help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus cadaveca you are from xs also right ? just looked your nick and came to my mind


Yeah man. Still kicking it around the track, but TPU full-time 4 years now.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> I was getting WHEA even at stock. But I was pushing vCache lower than the chip's default, unknowingly, since my 4770K uses FAR less.(1.020V on 4770K vs 1.185!!! on 4790K)
> 
> But so, I now understand that default cache for 4770K is 3.5 GHz? and 4.0 GHz on 4790K? I thought it matched max turbo multi, not max non-turbo multi?
> 
> And now that I have played with 4790K in a few boards, each is a bit different in voltages applied. But my 4770K is not...
> 
> LMAO. It's a holiday here today. I think karma is telling me to have a real one.


Default cache on my 4770K's were 3.9ghz with around 1.2v vCache.

4790K is 4ghz with 1.2 vCache as well...

But I think certain motherboard bios tweak the defaults a bit. I'm using a Z87 maximus hero.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> So if I can prime 4.8ghz 1.35v stable with highest core temp 98c lowest
> So if I can prime 4.8ghz 1.35v
> with a huge 26c core temp variance, if I delid I should be able to do much more?


This are my results from my experience that is the ONLY thing i talk, if not i dont say a word

on my custom water cooler meaning 4 fan rad, nice CPU Block etc...

-3770K and 4770K dropped from 32 to 39C (LOAD, IDLE doesn't vary too much) using LIQUID PRO not LIQUID ULTRA

-on my AIO's (all double RAD)

-3770K and 4770K dropped from 22 to 29C (LOAD, IDLE doesn't vary too much) using LIQUID PRO not LIQUID ULTRA

I have proofs of all if you need them

Cheers to all
Sergio


----------



## Peen

Ahh the XS days, miss that place. I started a DC thread over there btw.


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Ha, you? I review motherboards, have to figure out what's what whether I like it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vCore, for me. I'd say FiVR or vInput or otherwise if that's what I meant.
> 
> I'm not sure what's going on here, but even with my 4770K, default voltages are now much higher on vCACHE compared to vcore, when on launch, they were much lower.
> 
> So, if you can pass all benches, but prime fails with WHEA, this fixed it for me. I'm pushing 4.7 GHz, 4.0 GHz cache @
> 
> vinput: 1.86V
> vcore: 1.26V
> vcache: 1.3V
> vcccsa: 0.800
> vdio: 1.025
> vaio: 1.035
> 
> stock was:
> 
> vinput: 1.775V
> vcore: 1.130V
> vcache: 1.185V
> vcccsa: 0.800
> vdio: 1.015
> vaio: 1.025
> 
> Dunno if it matters ,really, was kinda hoping people would say yes/no, actually.


O hey Dave









Yeah its bios thing, I remember earlier bios had max 0.04v over voltage now newer ie 2003 or 2004 overvolts for 0.08v or so.

Same 1.135v @ 42x with old was ~ 1.162v, now its 1.18v or so..

And this extra 0.04v can be lower now and still keep the same stability.
Dunno why they decided to use higher, maybe because a lot had picky cache multi and or overclocked it too much with too little voltage?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Default cache on my 4770K's were 3.9ghz with around 1.2v vCache.
> 
> 4790K is 4ghz with 1.2 vCache as well...
> 
> But I think certain motherboard bios tweak the defaults a bit. I'm using a Z87 maximus hero.


I have about 20 boards to paly with. 5 reviews psoted so far, 5 more inbound by end of week, psoted one a week I think. I think I am keeping Z97 Deluxe (Qi charging, gotta have it), MSI Z97I AC, tried Z87 Formula, Extreme, VII HERO, GAMING 9, still got Z87 Gene to try, Maybe OC formula when I finish some other ASRock stuffs I have.

I need to just pick one.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Ahh the XS days, miss that place. I started a DC thread over there btw.


Everybody scattered, but still lurks, of course.









<----Post count. I'm done for the day. ROFL


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> I have about 20 boards to paly with. 5 reviews psoted so far, 5 more inbound by end of week, psoted one a week I think. I think I am keeping Z97 Deluxe (Qi charging, gotta have it), MSI Z97I AC, tried Z87 Formula, Extreme, VII HERO, GAMING 9, still got Z87 Gene to try, Maybe OC formula when I finish some other ASRock stuffs I have.
> 
> I need to just pick one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody scattered, but still lurks, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <----Post count. I'm done for the day. ROFL


Those sound like good boards









I'm kind of curious what Intel really wants set as cache speed. I thought it was 1:1 CPU:UNCORE. Maybe you can tell me what those boards default cache speed at.

I'm still lurking too! Took today off of work so playing with my CPU.

Priming right now 4.8ghz 1.34v. Crazy core temp variance is killing my OC though.

BTW there are some good overclocks in the XS thread I started.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canard*
> 
> Don't want to pollute the thread or anything but I'll recieve the Maximus VII Gene tomorow, wondering if anyone of you guys have an opinion on it, alongside with 4790k.


I ordered one of these too.

Hope it works OK
I wanted the 8 SATAs and ASUS brand. I usually just OC as best I can then get on with life.

Allen


----------



## TheHunter

@Peen

I think its ok at stock either 35x or 39x by 4770k (mine was 39x stock @ asus) or 40x by 4790k.

Its basically like a pcie/cache/memory ratio, its already at its full potential at certain frequency. Kinda like old days with I7 900 and its uncore? multi, that was never in sync with cpu freq.

So far I saw 42 - 44x seems the best multi, doesnt matter what cpu freq. ie this 500mhz gap.. I personally settled with 42x, had 44x but I saw no real difference, actually by few cpu bound gpu benchmarks it ran worse then at 41x or 42x..


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Guys at the HWBOT tested this batches
> 
> 4790K :
> 
> L329C241 - 1.325v 5ghz 32m 4c/8t
> L329C241 - 5.0ghz 32m 1.325v 4c/8t
> 
> L352C118 - 5.0ghz 32m 1.3v 4/4t
> L352C119 - 4.7ghz cinebench 1.2v 4c/8t
> 
> L418C133 - 4.8ghz wprime 1.31v 4c/8t
> L418C134 - 5.0ghz 32m 1.358v 4c/8t
> L418C164 - 5.0ghz 32m 1.25v 4c/8t
> L418C169 - 5.0ghz 32m 1.300v 4c/8t
> L418C223 - 5.0ghz 32m 1.35v 4c/8t
> 
> L419B533 - 5.0ghz 32m 1.272v 4c/4t
> L419B540 - 4.7ghz 32m 1.23v 4/c8t
> 
> So far the L418C seem the better...


I have L329C2*44* instead of 41 (though 5.0Ghz at 1.33v in my case is highly unlikely maybe 4.8Ghz tops).

also

L418C164 - *5.0ghz* 32m *1.25v* 4c/8t

insane. Super Golden?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I have L329C2*44* instead of 41 (though 5.0Ghz at 1.33v in my case is highly unlikely maybe 4.8Ghz tops).
> 
> also
> 
> L418C164 - *5.0ghz* 32m *1.25v* 4c/8t
> 
> insane. Super Golden?


Yeah if that was stable I would be running that 24/7!









I haven't tried that far on my chip yet though. Really haven't done much testing at this point. The highest I have tried is 4.6ghz and just guessed 1.21v but appears to be stable in everything thus far but I have a new cooler coming from Amazon and some Gellid paste...then I'll try for higher clocks.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I have L329C2*44* instead of 41 (though 5.0Ghz at 1.33v in my case is highly unlikely maybe 4.8Ghz tops).
> 
> also
> 
> L418C164 - *5.0ghz* 32m *1.25v* 4c/8t
> 
> insane. Super Golden?


yes send the second to me, i dont bench LN2 just water lol


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> I ordered one of these too.
> 
> Hope it works OK
> I wanted the 8 SATAs and ASUS brand. I usually just OC as best I can then get on with life.
> 
> Allen


ahhhh i forgot the GENE on my list how come !!! thats a good one bro


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> I have about 20 boards to paly with. 5 reviews psoted so far, 5 more inbound by end of week, psoted one a week I think. I think I am keeping Z97 Deluxe (Qi charging, gotta have it), MSI Z97I AC, tried Z87 Formula, Extreme, VII HERO, GAMING 9, still got Z87 Gene to try, Maybe OC formula when I finish some other ASRock stuffs I have.
> 
> I need to just pick one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody scattered, but still lurks, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <----Post count. I'm done for the day. ROFL


oh no cadaveca The Number of the BEAST lol !!! go listen to the Iron Maiden song lol


----------



## Peepr

What is vcache and is it adjustable in gigabyte boards. I don't recall seeing that option, only vcore and vrin override and vring. Is vcache=vring?


----------



## Peen

Hit 95c on 1 core, lowest core was 68c so new record on core temp variance! lol


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peepr*
> 
> What is vcache and is it adjustable in gigabyte boards. I don't recall seeing that option, only vcore and vrin override and vring. Is vcache=vring?


yes i believe that is what gigabyte calls it, vring


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> I was getting WHEA even at stock. But I was pushing vCache lower than the chip's default, unknowingly, since my 4770K uses FAR less.(1.020V on 4770K vs 1.185!!! on 4790K)
> 
> But so, I now understand that default cache for 4770K is 3.5 GHz? and 4.0 GHz on 4790K? I thought it matched max turbo multi, not max non-turbo multi?
> 
> And now that I have played with 4790K in a few boards, each is a bit different in voltages applied. But my 4770K is not...
> 
> LMAO. It's a holiday here today. I think karma is telling me to have a real one.


My 4770k's default cache was 3.9Ghz, same as turbo. Left that at stock.

4790k's on the other hand go up extra 100mhz over that to 4.0Ghz at stock.


----------



## KnownDragon

Okay guys IF I delid my 4790k just to see how much more core clock I can squeeze out of it. What thermal paste would be good. I have Artic Silver 5.


----------



## Marc79

Get something like MX-4, its more "newish" plus there's no curing time like with AS5 which has something like 200 hours cure time, plus its kinda old now, but I will say still popular. I'm sure there's even better ones than MX-4. I have used both AS5 and MX-4 on my 4770k, both do the job.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Hit 95c on 1 core, lowest core was 68c so new record on core temp variance! lol


wooot ??????
that's so unbalanced.what did they put as tim ?chocolate???


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Hit 95c on 1 core, lowest core was 68c so new record on core temp variance! lol


mine's the same. I've seen a difference of 30c between 2 cores. It's not good enough


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> wooot ??????
> that's so unbalanced.what did they put as tim ?chocolate???


hahahaha lol sort of those must be delided for sure


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> ahhhh i forgot the GENE on my list how come !!! thats a good one bro


Im looking for steady voltages for the OC that I do get

whether I get 7GHz or 9GHz, Ill take 7







, I am not fussy

Maybe a little fuzzy....


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Get something like MX-4, its more "newish" plus there's no curing time like with AS5 which has something like 200 hours cure time, plus its kinda old now, but I will say still popular. I'm sure there's even better ones than MX-4. I have used both AS5 and MX-4 on my 4770k, both do the job.


Thank you for the response.


----------



## wholeeo

If I had a chip that had a 20c+ variance between cores I'd return it or RMA, screw that.


----------



## radeon-google

Is this is hi load temperature on stock clocks or what? I can OC to 4.8 but temp hit 100 celsiuis and crashes...


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon-google*
> 
> Is this is hi load temperature on stock clocks or what? I can OC to 4.8 but temp hit 100 celsiuis and crashes...


What are you doing? IBT? small FFT in prime?


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon-google*
> 
> Is this is hi load temperature on stock clocks or what? I can OC to 4.8 but temp hit 100 celsiuis and crashes...


Ouch are you sure you mounted the cooler right ? Maybe take it of, clean the cpu and cooler and mount it back on.
I hit those temps(70-75c full load) with 1.375v at 4.9ghz


----------



## radeon-google

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> What are you doing? IBT? small FFT in prime?


Im doing small FFT in prime95.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> Ouch are you sure you mounted the cooler right ? Maybe take it of, clean the cpu and cooler and mount it back on.
> I hit those temps(70-75c full load) with 1.375v at 4.9ghz


Hmm... Ya I think i have to remount the cooler. Do you kno if thermal compound go bad after while?? I used artctic silver thermal compound that i had laying around for like four years (when I built my old pc). Also Im using NZXT Kraken x61 water cooler.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon-google*
> 
> Im doing small FFT in prime95.


Then its not surprising to me. Small FFT is ridiculously stressful.


----------



## radeon-google

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Then its not surprising to me. Small FFT is ridiculously stressful.


So thats normal??


----------



## BoredErica

There should be a forum rule against people who ask about temp problems they are having without listing the stress test and version.


----------



## canard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> ahhhh i forgot the GENE on my list how come !!! thats a good one bro


Pleased to read that !
So you think the small form factor is what makes those one efficient ? I'm curious, I've never heard that before.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> I ordered one of these too.
> 
> Hope it works OK
> I wanted the 8 SATAs and ASUS brand. I usually just OC as best I can then get on with life.
> 
> Allen


\
\

Actually due to my aging eyesight, I read HERO for GENE (they DO have one letter in common after all, and both a re four letters)

I bought the HERO, and naturally I read AFTER purchase that it is evil....??????


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canard*
> 
> Pleased to read that !
> So you think the small form factor is what makes those one efficient ? I'm curious, I've never heard that before.


Interesting, less distance traveled = less resistance and loss of signal....

Is THAT why they make CPUs smaller and smaller ??


----------



## Cooknn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizpar*
> 
> here's my overclock of this guy.. could not get it past 4.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this on air with coolmaster 212 (older model)
> asus Pro z97 board (latest bios)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizpar*
> 
> batch # is L418C169


I just got my 4790K and it's the same batch as yours. How low were you able to get your CPU Cache Voltage? I've read that we should stay below 1.2. Also curious as to your Min/Max Cache Ratio. I've read that some people have had to set it to 35. For CPU Input Voltage I would be inclined to use 1.815 for a CPU Core Voltage of 1.315. Is that about where you have yours set? Thanks in advance. I'm plugging the bad boy in tomorrow and just doing my homework


----------



## joll

My 4790K just came in from Amazon. It's a Malaysia chip, L419B650. Time to swap out my 4770K!







(yes dumb upgrade, but the Z87 and 4770K are going into the HTPC)


----------



## h2spartan

so I tried 4.7ghz on high stress level for IBT....voltage was 1.216-1.232...but it passed and got very hot lol.

Me thinks I should delid soon!

Edit: IBT goes up about 10c on high from standard though I'm not sure if putting more stress is necessarily a better indication of stability....


----------



## h2spartan

My H105 got here for my itx so I should be able push more on this chip. Currently, my stress testing temps are freaking me out!


----------



## h2spartan

Should I use the corsair paste that comes with the H105 or wipe that off and use the gellid extreme?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Should I use the corsair paste that comes with the H105 or wipe that off and use the gellid extreme?


I believe in the past Corsair was using shin etsu for their stock paste. I wouldn't replace that if its still the case.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I believe in the past Corsair was using shin etsu for their stock paste. I wouldn't replace that if its still the case.


Okay thanks!


----------



## Jeronbernal

Up and running, still just using distilled though, can't figure out which mayhems I want to use.... Any ideas guys? Also on my ssd's I was thinking of putting the Devils Canyon logo on there, using my vinyl cutter, hmmm


----------



## Pavilion 650m

I have a question for everyone clocking at 4.8 ghz-5.0 ghz... Why do you need to overclock them so badly? What do you use them for? I got a 4790k just to have the very best and it fit my budget so why the hell not.







Im using it for gaming and a bit of video editing and the stock speeds seem to be good enough.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavilion 650m*
> 
> I have a question for everyone clocking at 4.8 ghz-5.0 ghz... Why do you need to overclock them so badly? What do you use them for? I got a 4790k just to have the very best and it fit my budget so why the hell not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im using it for gaming and a bit of video editing and the stock speeds seem to be good enough.


Believe we do it for the same reason you got a 4790K instead of a 4690K.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavilion 650m*
> 
> I have a question for everyone clocking at 4.8 ghz-5.0 ghz... Why do you need to overclock them so badly? What do you use them for? I got a 4790k just to have the very best and it fit my budget so why the hell not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im using it for gaming and a bit of video editing and the stock speeds seem to be good enough.


I'd say the same reason people try to get good kill death ratios on call of duty, or get the best score in flappy bird and candy crush lol, it'd always fun to try and get a good score, even if it is a very miniscule gain

Atleast for me that is

I enjoy tweaking around my bios it's soo fun, especially now that I'm starting to understand more about which each variable does


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavilion 650m*
> 
> I have a question for everyone clocking at 4.8 ghz-5.0 ghz... Why do you need to overclock them so badly? What do you use them for? I got a 4790k just to have the very best and it fit my budget so why the hell not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im using it for gaming and a bit of video editing and the stock speeds seem to be good enough.


This is not stockclock.net


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Believe we do it for the same reason you got a 4790K instead of a 4690K.


or for the same reason we get the k versions at all....if you can overclock it you might as well try to push it to get the most out of it


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> This is not stockclock.net


This haha!


----------



## canard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> This is not stockclock.net


Nice one


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavilion 650m*
> 
> I have a question for everyone clocking at 4.8 ghz-5.0 ghz... Why do you need to overclock them so badly? What do you use them for? I got a 4790k just to have the very best and it fit my budget so why the hell not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im using it for gaming and a bit of video editing and the stock speeds seem to be good enough.


... running benchmarks


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> 
> 
> Up and running, still just using distilled though, can't figure out which mayhems I want to use.... Any ideas guys? Also on my ssd's I was thinking of putting the Devils Canyon logo on there, using my vinyl cutter, hmmm


Looks really sweet!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavilion 650m*
> 
> I have a question for everyone clocking at 4.8 ghz-5.0 ghz... Why do you need to overclock them so badly? What do you use them for? I got a 4790k just to have the very best and it fit my budget so why the hell not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im using it for gaming and a bit of video editing and the stock speeds seem to be good enough.


I would say anyone with those clocks is overclocking nicely.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavilion 650m*
> 
> I have a question for everyone clocking at 4.8 ghz-5.0 ghz... Why do you need to overclock them so badly? What do you use them for? I got a 4790k just to have the very best and it fit my budget so why the hell not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im using it for gaming and a bit of video editing and the stock speeds seem to be good enough.


For ever lasting glory


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheesh*
> 
> the vice method they had used with the 4770k did not work on the 4790k. The contact between IHS and the package surface appeared much tighter/stronger w/ the glue it had and they had to use hairdryer + razor. Might just have been an anomaly though.


I might be with one of those. The glue looked like super glue on the sides, shiny with light and an extremely thin distance between IHS and PCB. I tried to do vice-only + hair dryer and the force I put was crazy, I stopped because I feared I would either smash the PCB or if it flew off it would certainly die (or hit a person).

On the pluside, it may mean it is slightly better for temps.

They probably got instructions to squeeze them more.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Okay guys IF I delid my 4790k just to see how much more core clock I can squeeze out of it. What thermal paste would be good. I have Artic Silver 5.


Usually nothing. That's according to delid stats (most do nothing, only temps, and the few that do something usually do 100Mhz more). This is because you have to first see what voltage you need to go up to, and if that voltage has been reached without temperature issues a delid will usually do nothing on air or water.

PS. A few care about the cache-only test of prime95 but that's an incredibly unrealistic test. I would care more about lower fan speeds that this.


----------



## wholeeo

Anyone play with an i7 L331C501? I'll look through this thread and google in the meantime.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Anyone play with an i7 L331C501? I'll look through this thread and google in the meantime.


i have L331C518 and it's damm good.but still need to test it to the end,no mobo right now,but i did 4.8 round 1.25v.


----------



## pchow05

yah i got an l331c501 from MC in MD. was just average 4.6 @1.26v 12hr stable p95. previous 2 4790ks from MC were l328c241/4 and would run at 4.4 @ 1.23v+


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i have L331C518 and it's damm good.but still need to test it to the end,no mobo right now,but i did 4.8 round 1.25v.


I'd certainly be happy to get that out of this chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pchow05*
> 
> yah i got an l331c501 from MC in MD. was just average 4.6 @1.26v 12hr stable p95. previous 2 4790ks from MC were l328c241/4 and would run at 4.4 @ 1.23v+


May have to return it then. I did see someone here getting 4.9 @ 1.34 though with this batch,


----------



## barti2

who better l 331c518 or 336d106


----------



## fateswarm

We barely know the quality of 1 batch. I've been studying a nasty module on Probability and Statistics for 1 year. It's well accepted that below 20 or 40 samples, statistics are very unreliable.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavilion 650m*
> 
> I have a question for everyone clocking at 4.8 ghz-5.0 ghz... Why do you need to overclock them so badly? What do you use them for? I got a 4790k just to have the very best and it fit my budget so why the hell not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im using it for gaming and a bit of video editing and the stock speeds seem to be good enough.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> I'd say the same reason people try to get good kill death ratios on call of duty, or get the best score in flappy bird and candy crush lol, it'd always fun to try and get a good score, even if it is a very miniscule gain
> 
> Atleast for me that is
> 
> I enjoy tweaking around my bios it's soo fun, especially now that I'm starting to understand more about which each variable does


Some people use their CPUs for things other than gaming.

I've run over a thousand hours of chess on my one year old computer. Some games are also heavily CPU bottlenecked, for example Oblivion. It is single threaded. So I can really use high performance per core and I can also use tons of cores. I can go for a 2 or 4 socket Xeon right about now, if I could afford it, and then a golden 4690k for gaming. I actually have a friend who is getting DC for single-threaded gaming for some other game.

I can use every bit of CPU performance increase I can get as long as it's not just HT.

There's a community of people running Xeons and whatnot for chess. I'm sure there are other groups for other hobbies which require CPU power. For example, Prime95 was not just invented to stress your CPU, it's used to find primes. It's not as mainstream and as common as gaming, but these types of people do exist.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I have L329C2*44* instead of 41 (though 5.0Ghz at 1.33v in my case is highly unlikely maybe 4.8Ghz tops).
> 
> also
> 
> L418C164 - *5.0ghz* 32m *1.25v* 4c/8t
> 
> insane. Super Golden?


I have that chip, pushing 4.7 @1.232v locked in....only ran IBT for an hour, Cinebench 10 times straight using realtime priority, and some super pi, might change to adaptive though...


----------



## Marc79

Off to a good start, nice.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barti2*
> 
> who better l 331c518 or 336d106


guys any thoughts? he sends me pm's but i don't know which one.i got lucky to get mine ..
please help him.i told him to go see 1 page batch table.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I have that chip, pushing 4.7 @1.232v locked in....only ran IBT for an hour, Cinebench 10 times straight using realtime priority, and some super pi, might change to adaptive though...


Typo:1.224v..


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Typo:1.224v..


hey another example. This is a great batch no doubt!

yeah mines about the same. I just tried locked 1.216v @ 4.7ghz / mem @ 2400mhz and ran flawlessly on IBT high stress.

Ill stop there for now until I get my h105 installed...

ill post some pics later and im probably going to install win 7 again...as much as I try to like 8, I just cant.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> hey another example. This is a great batch no doubt!
> 
> yeah mines about the same. I just tried locked 1.216v @ 4.7ghz / mem @ 2400mhz and ran flawlessly on IBT high stress.
> 
> Ill stop there for now until I get my h105 installed...


My ram is only @1600, doubt that I could get these volts at 2400...


----------



## gagac1971

i7 4790k batch L418C133 after long years i finally got some kind of silicon lottery.....lololol
i can do 4.6 ghz whit 1.18V rock stable on everything and this night i will try upper overclocks.....


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> Looks really sweet!


thank you


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> My ram is only @1600, doubt that I could get these volts at 2400...


I ran my original prime 10hr runs for 4.7 at 1600mhz. Then for my 2400 xmp profile the only voltage I bumped was sa agent, vcore was same. I think when you get in 3000 mem range, you may have to trade mhz for mem speed, but 2133 or 2400 not.

and you got a nice chip!


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I have L418C164 as well, but mine needs 1.31v for 32m 5ghz. Apparently only few chips out of many that do 1.25 32m...and not all same batch.


if so sell it to me...im finding one Tested to boot 5GHz HT on W7x64SP1 and im sure delided i can make it stable at 4.9HT on a decent VCore...

most low vid chips will go up but hella heat

some middle will do bad or good

higher vid will not do good

PM if you decide to sell it, i cannot afford binning on my Country a chip costs 549 Dollars...but i have address in miami to send no prob and paypal also.

Cheers and same goes to someone who wants the same. Of course not LN2 chip please

Thanks to all again
Sergio


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canard*
> 
> Pleased to read that !
> So you think the small form factor is what makes those one efficient ? I'm curious, I've never heard that before.


Yes canard its like that, the shorter the distance the more efficient...


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Okay guys IF I delid my 4790k just to see how much more core clock I can squeeze out of it. What thermal paste would be good. I have Artic Silver 5.


ONLY LIQUID PRO, no other will work because in a month or so all others will get same temp as before, as i told you i did 31 delids and i know and tested all thermal pastes. Go for LIQUID ULTRA and protect the 2 lines of componentes of chips at the side of die with transparent nail polish. Let it dry, then apply the liqud pro is very conductive


----------



## Jeronbernal

what exactly is 32m?

i keep hearing 32m


----------



## error-id10t

wprime or superpi, likely wprime.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> if so sell it to me...im finding one Tested to boot 5GHz HT on W7x64SP1 and im sure delided i can make it stable at 4.9HT on a decent VCore...
> 
> most low vid chips will go up but hella heat
> 
> some middle will do bad or good
> 
> higher vid will not do good
> 
> PM if you decide to sell it, i cannot afford binning on my Country a chip costs 549 Dollars...but i have address in miami to send no prob and paypal also.
> 
> Cheers and same goes to someone who wants the same. Of course not LN2 chip please
> 
> Thanks to all again
> Sergio


Not interested in selling it, unless I thought I would get a better one







. But 1.31v to boot windows and run spi 32m at 5ghz I dont think is that great anyways. I need 1.33v for prime 4.8 stable (1.31 crashed, havent tried 1.32) though I can bench 4.8 stable at much lower vcore. Long way between 32m and prime stable. For cinebench stable at 5ghz with mem 2400/2600mhz, need 1.46-1.47, have run it several times, posted sceenshot earlier. I would call my chip above average but not that great. But your right for 4.9 to stress test on mine would require delidding.


----------



## Cozmo85

I just cant hit 5ghz


----------



## Jeronbernal

cooling? raise voltage?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> what exactly is 32m?
> 
> i keep hearing 32m


spi 32m, a single loaded cpu test, not much more stressful than tooling around web. Typically If i can boot into windows on a given vcore/mhz most time it will run spi32m fine. sometimes I can get into windows, change to a setting that would not boot windows, yet still run 32m.


----------



## Sin0822

i have 3 CPUs, the one with the highest VID: 1.235v did the best out of all 3 of my CPUs. 2 from the same batch(the 1.235v and a 1.177v and another batch 1.217v.
Max stable OCs:
5.1 on the 1.235v VID
5.0 on the other two

max stable:
4.875ghz on the 1.235vid
4.7 on the 1.177v vid
4.6 on the 1.217v vid

IDK how else Intel was able to boost turbo to 4.4ghz from 4.0ghz, yet barley increase VID and only increase TDP by like 4W other than picking CPUs in a very weird way. I wrote an article for TT, but its not posted up yet, full results in there.


----------



## Cozmo85

H100i. I just delided and it only dropped about 7c but i may have used too much paste between the die and lid. So i might repaste. More voltage makes me hit 100c

edit: redid tim, dropped 14c now. happy.


----------



## EinZerstorer

4.7 4.8 seem to be the average of ocs

would you all agree?


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Not interested in selling it, unless I thought I would get a better one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But 1.31v to boot windows and run 32m prime at 5ghz I dont think is that great anyways. I need 1.33v for prime 4.8 stable (1.31 crashed, havent tried 1.32) though I can bench 4.8 stable at much lower vcore. Long way between 32m and prime stable. For cinebench stable at 5ghz with mem 2400/2600mhz, need 1.46-1.47, have run it several times, posted sceenshot earlier. I would call my chip above average but not that great. But your right for 4.9 to stress test on mine would require delidding.


well thats what i mean







if you delid it will do better for sure


----------



## Jeronbernal

How did you go about getting 4.875ghz? Play with the bclk?

Right now I believe I'm at 1.29v 4.8gh, stable, what can I do to keep the same voltage and raise the clock and still keep it stable? I've only really played with the core and voltage. I set max ring to 40 and Max ring voltage to 1.17

I can post and Web surf at 5.0 w/ 1.38v but crash after a few minutes of Aida64, I'd like to find a way to keep my voltage under 1.3 and still have a clock of 4.9+

Would anyone know of any other settings I can mess with on a Asus board?

Chips delidded, and I can dissipate heat pretty well with my setup, I just want to try and keep Voltage low


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> i have 3 CPUs, the one with the highest VID: 1.235v did the best out of all 3 of my CPUs. 2 from the same batch(the 1.235v and a 1.177v and another batch 1.217v.
> Max stable OCs:
> 5.1 on the 1.235v VID
> 5.0 on the other two
> 
> max stable:
> 4.875ghz on the 1.235vid
> 4.7 on the 1.177v vid
> 4.6 on the 1.217v vid
> 
> IDK how else Intel was able to boost turbo to 4.4ghz from 4.0ghz, yet barley increase VID and only increase TDP by like 4W other than picking CPUs in a very weird way. I wrote an article for TT, but its not posted up yet, full results in there.


Maybe the secret is in the power delivery changes on the package! Considering there are leaks they are ditching FIVR on Skylake, it may have proven very problematic technically (if it's not economical or only economical). Who knows, may the FIVR is just a bad, bad, bad regulator.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> 4.7 4.8 seem to be the average of ocs
> 
> would you all agree?


4.6 on very safe voltages, 4.7 easy up to 1.35v. Higher is very hard for most people unless they go past 1.35v.

Though, I suspect it's also because they try to use very fast ram at the same time. etc.

Some extra tweaking may also have to be done..


----------



## EinZerstorer

just trying to get an idea on the big picture, seems like 4.6 / 4.7 is " the " zone so far.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> 4.6 on very safe voltages, 4.7 easy up to 1.35v. Higher is very hard for most people unless they go past 1.35v.
> 
> Though, I suspect it's also because they try to use very fast ram at the same time. etc.
> 
> Some extra tweaking may also have to be done..


Mine's stable at 4.7GHz 1.38v with RAM @ 2400MHz. Performance is excellent but I'm not happy having the voltage that high. A new chip will be arriving today so hopefully I have better luck


----------



## Peen

Depends on if you mean 24/7 stable, bench, suicide screen's etc.

For example, I think mine is pretty average..these are the prime stable settings for mine with 2600mhz ram 4400mhz uncore

4.5ghz 1.2v
4.6ghz 1.25v
4.7ghz 1.3v
4.8ghz 1.35v
etc etc...till temp becomes a huge problem because up to 27c temp variance between core temps.

I'm actually pretty certain I could get 5ghz mostly stable if I delidded...but I'm happy with 4.8ghz.

4.8ghz Doom 2 machine!


----------



## Gabkicks

I just impulse ordered an h100i since my Dark knight's bracket doesnt seem to fit. my 4790k does 4.4ghz already with bios settings at auto


----------



## wholeeo

Well, my L331C501 wasn't good at all.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Well, my L331C501 wasn't good at all.


Sorry to hear









what did you manage to pull out of it?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Sorry to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what did you manage to pull out of it?


I couldn't manage to get 4.7 stable at under 1.34. At that point I just switched back to my L329C241 which could do it at 1.31.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Sorry to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what did you manage to pull out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't manage to get 4.7 stable at under 1.34. At that point I just switched back to my L329C241 which could do it at 1.31.
Click to expand...

sorry i meant a sad smile









So your L329C241 is stable at 4.7?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> sorry i meant a sad smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your L329C241 is stable at 4.7?


No prob, and yeah, stable at 4.7.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> sorry i meant a sad smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your L329C241 is stable at 4.7?
> 
> 
> 
> No prob, and yeah, stable at 4.7.
Click to expand...

I think stable at 4.7-4.8 is pretty much the most people here have achieved. So the L329C241 is pretty good stable at 4.7, maybe a tad more volts than i few people.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I think stable at 4.7-4.8 is pretty much the most people here have achieved. So the L329C241 is pretty good stable at 4.7, maybe a tad more volts than i few people.


I'm just glad I got rid of the black and yellow theme I had going for the last two years.


----------



## BlamJam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know your cooler personally but it sounds pretty weaksauce.


Just delidded my 4690k and so far the temps are a lot better.
XTU is now pretty close to that chart - about 15deg C less than before and I haven't tried CLU on the CPU die yet.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I think stable at 4.7-4.8 is pretty much the most people here have achieved. So the L329C241 is pretty good stable at 4.7, maybe a tad more volts than i few people.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad I got rid of the black and yellow theme I had going for the last two years.
Click to expand...

HAHAHA.... You mean that ASRock Z77 OCF i see you want to sell eh







what did you go with for DC?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlamJam*
> 
> Just delidded my 4690k and so far the temps are a lot better.
> XTU is now pretty close to that chart - about 15deg C less than before and I haven't tried CLU on the CPU die yet.


Not too surprising considered you delid... You are comparing delid vs Haswell.

Healthy boost but I don't want to pull the trigger on delid unless I absolutely have to.

Try Prime 27.9 on small. Let's see what you get. That 15C advantage might increase a bit. Then it starts to become something quite awesome (if it happens).


----------



## Pavilion 650m

I got an h100i, and a 4790k. I dont plan to delid. Should i even try to oc on my z97 gigabyte ud3h


----------



## KnownDragon

Just delided my 3770k my first chip to ever delid. Have it running in the wife's puter now. You know I can't get upgrade with out her getting something out of the deal. Temps are good on a 212 evo. Figured I would get a little practice in before delidding the DEVIL!!!!


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavilion 650m*
> 
> I got an h100i, and a 4790k. I dont plan to delid. Should i even try to oc on my z97 gigabyte ud3h


Yeah, of course, you have the chip to do so, some get lucky and get high ocs with low voltage.

The h100i is what got me into overclocking, eventually when I started wanting more cooling then I went to a open loop, then delidded. You'll have fun


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavilion 650m*
> 
> I got an h100i, and a 4790k. I dont plan to delid. Should i even try to oc on my z97 gigabyte ud3h


If you are not going to overclock then why Delid?


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> If you are not going to overclock then why Delid?


I think he means, should he even bother overclocking because he hasn't delidded


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> I think he means, should he even bother overclocking because he hasn't delidded


Sorry man long day.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Sorry man long day.


You're all good brotha, it's hot over here in Seattle for once, so everyone's tired over here too









91c @[email protected]

**edit

Lol I mean farenheit

Jesus, computers had me forget about my own Temps lol


----------



## Weber

omg, g3258 is a beast, oc it until it glows cherry red. Seriously, a 3.2g part and I stopped it at 4.8g because the voltage was at 1.5v and there was still room if I wanted to push it.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Is that the unlocked pentium? Are those out already? I want to pick up one here in the next few days, it'll be fun to learn some better oc'ing skills with one of those =)

Edit

Nice man they are out, hopefully frys will have them in Stock soon near me, they have it on the site

I can't wait to bin those, it'd be awesome to get a nice pentium for my mitx build


----------



## andressergio

Just a tip for all those on this new chip and AIO or Custom Water Coolers

Use RealTemp

1) Use the AUTO OC Profiles to 4.6Ghz HT (most boards have it) if no just put XMP mem profile, Reboot enter BIOS and put x46 and 1.320VCore (nothing more)

3) Run Cine R15 CPU and see temps again and IF it passes and check Temps (Sould hit around 79-80)

4) Do a second Run and check temps again
Now you can see that chip is kinda stable

5) IF you don't pass Cine R15 go up 2 steps at time in VCore for ex from 1.320 to 1,330 and repeat steps from 3)

Most chips will do fine here or with less volts as DC is 4.4 Turbo...So try to go lowest Volts to pass it 2 or 3 times consecutive

6) Now put x47 SAME VCore and start testing...if no boot well not a good one, if it does try to seek stability same way, and keep up, if you get to pass x48HT on decent volts i would delid it and chip will change dramatically on temps and behaviour.

This was so far my experience with 4770K, i think that 4790K MUST do better but for what i see it doesn't. My advice as Overclocker from years now is that for those with no that long experience to take it easy and don't go runing and get another batch. Test, and DONT MESS with other volts than VCore and PLEASE Test with XMP so you take MEM out of the ecuation. If you start messing with VCCIN and all that other params you will end on a dead road, same goes for those that PRIME 12 hours or 8 its crazy, i primed 12hours and a GAME will make it crash for OTHERS reason. That PRIME was for OLD chips NOT this Gen. Use the basics no more than this and you will go further.

My 2 cents...

Best Regards for all
Sergio


----------



## wizpar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cooknn*
> 
> I just got my 4790K and it's the same batch as yours. How low were you able to get your CPU Cache Voltage? I've read that we should stay below 1.2. Also curious as to your Min/Max Cache Ratio. I've read that some people have had to set it to 35. For CPU Input Voltage I would be inclined to use 1.815 for a CPU Core Voltage of 1.315. Is that about where you have yours set? Thanks in advance. I'm plugging the bad boy in tomorrow and just doing my homework


sorry that was my older build (returned the cpu and motherboard)
since i went with my L3 batch that could do 4.9 stable and 5.0 at 1.43

for that one i believe
it was ring ratio min and max set to 44 for both values
ring volt was about 1.285
normal volt was about 1.315
vrin was about 1.9ish

again sorry i don't have that board/cpu with me anymore but i think it was around that area..
from my experience of trying asus pro and then asus maximus vii hero .... i like the hero more...
gave me a more stable oc compared to the pro one i had..
and despite L3 batch looking bad for most people my L3 turned out better than all the L4 that i tried (around 4-5 of those guys)

from my experience with these so far:
1) ring ratios for my runs were mainly at 44 my current L3 batch is set at 46 min and max (i just set both to same value)
2) 4.8 for most chips i had and 4.9 with two of them and only the L3 i have now did 4.9 stable and 5.0 but at crazy high volts of 1.43 (again i didn't stress that since i'm only air cooler but i was able to browse and even launch Eclipse IDE and do some java code compile and runs)
3) everything so far has required 1.27+ in regards to core voltage... current L3 is running at 1.370

best of luck and let me know how your L4 batch turns out please.. curious to see what yours can do... but honestly from reading up so far and trying the 5-9 chips i got my hands batch numbers don't mean much just cuz it was made in 2013 for L3 doesn't make it bad and same with having same L3/L4 as someone else doesn't guarantee a good chip.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> if you get to pass x48HT on decent volts i would delid it and chip will change dramatically on temps and behaviour.


My chip will easily do Cinebench with x48 and 1.318v many times over lowest with x48 is 1.309v to complete Cinebench . Do you think it would help a lot to delid? At those settings, everything else on auto max temps are 83c on 1 core, 67c on lowest.

Trying to do X49, even 1.377v would get watchdog bsod so I gave up.


----------



## YellowBlackGod

I really don't think after all that the batch matters. It's the same thing with just different manufacture dates. By the way, why don't you try heavyload for the benchmarks? Nobody mentions it and yet I think it is a good all in one torture suite.

http://www.jam-software.com/heavyload/


----------



## tw33k

New chip is much better. Currently running Aida64 4.7GHz @ 1.275v. Temps are mid 60s


----------



## wizpar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canard*
> 
> Don't want to pollute the thread or anything but I'll recieve the Maximus VII Gene tomorow, wondering if anyone of you guys have an opinion on it, alongside with 4790k.


Yes that's what i'm using for mine as well
it's pretty solid... i had to return the first one cuz it was actually requiring more voltage than the asus pro i had before it but i returned the first maximus hero and the second is solid as rock
and that's what i'm going for for my build.. 8 Sata is pretty sweet if you got tons of hard drives to hook up to it.
and i been able to have a steady 4.9 overclock

for price and performance it hits the sweet spot.. i did try asus deluxe as well and it's a great board but too many features that i won't use (wifi, bluetooth etc) so didn't justify the price difference

i got mine at microcenter in tustin
229 regular price but with cpu combo (4790K) the knock off 40 off of that
so came out to 189 for the board and 299 for the cpu :-D


----------



## Cooknn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizpar*
> 
> Yes that's what i'm using for mine as well
> it's pretty solid... i had to return the first one cuz it was actually requiring more voltage than the asus pro i had before it but i returned the first maximus hero and the second is solid as rock
> and that's what i'm going for for my build.. 8 Sata is pretty sweet if you got tons of hard drives to hook up to it.
> and i been able to have a steady 4.9 overclock
> 
> for price and performance it hits the sweet spot.. i did try asus deluxe as well and it's a great board but too many features that i won't use (wifi, bluetooth etc) so didn't justify the price difference
> 
> i got mine at microcenter in tustin
> 229 regular price but with cpu combo (4790K) the knock off 40 off of that
> so came out to 189 for the board and 299 for the cpu :-D


So, motherboard makes a difference at how well these things clock? All this time I thought my 4770K sucked because my Z87-A was crap. Now I see that it is a possibility. My son just picked up an Asus Maximus Hero VII and is stable at 4.6/1.275 with his 4770K. Thinking of nabbing an Asus Z97-Pro before I install my new 4790K today. Maybe an H100i as well to replace my H60 cooler since I may rebuild


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> My chip will easily do Cinebench with x48 and 1.318v many times over lowest with x48 is 1.309v to complete Cinebench . Do you think it would help a lot to delid? At those settings, everything else on auto max temps are 83c on 1 core, 67c on lowest.
> 
> Trying to do X49, even 1.377v would get watchdog bsod so I gave up.


Peen if that was mine i would do it...Does it boot 5GHz HT 4c/8th ??? If it does delid it


----------



## JackYaz

Hi,

Just started my build, so far just CPU and memory connected, no peripherals etc.

The Gigabyte z97 Gaming G1 board is default to a vCore of 1.49V for 4.4GHz in the UEFI. When I disable turbo boost, i get 1.29V for 4Ghz. Are these on the high side? I'm told UEFI isn't idle which could be lending to the higher voltage than I would expect.

Should I just wait until I get Windows installed and go by what Cpu-z/speccy report?

Oh and I'm getting 35C on the 4Ghz, and 47-49 on the 4.4Ghz as far as temperatures go, using a Phanteks CPu cooler. These sound higher than I hoped for, but I have a feeling this is being caused by the higher voltages.

Regards,

Jack


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackYaz*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Just started my build, so far just CPU and memory connected, no peripherals etc.
> 
> The Gigabyte z97 Gaming G1 board is default to a vCore of 1.49V for 4.4GHz in the UEFI. When I disable turbo boost, i get 1.29V for 4Ghz. Are these on the high side? I'm told UEFI isn't idle which could be lending to the higher voltage than I would expect.
> 
> Should I just wait until I get Windows installed and go by what Cpu-z/speccy report?
> 
> Oh and I'm getting 35C on the 4Ghz, and 47-49 on the 4.4Ghz as far as temperatures go, using a Phanteks CPu cooler. These sound higher than I hoped for, but I have a feeling this is being caused by the higher voltages.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jack


Hi Jack

what i did when I installed windows was set the core to 1.1V, disabled turbo and left the rest on auto then installed. Just check that SATA mode is set to ACHI or RAID for your case.


----------



## JackYaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hi Jack
> 
> what i did when I installed windows was set the core to 1.1V, disabled turbo and left the rest on auto then installed. Just check that SATA mode is set to ACHI or RAID for your case.


Hi,

I'd like turbo to be able to boost me up to 4.4 as required, will leaving this on cause a problem?

Is it my board or cpu that's causing the higher voltages? Reading through this thread I see most people are on 1.2!

Jack


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> i have 3 CPUs, the one with the highest VID: 1.235v did the best out of all 3 of my CPUs. 2 from the same batch(the 1.235v and a 1.177v and another batch 1.217v.
> Max stable OCs:
> 5.1 on the 1.235v VID
> 5.0 on the other two
> 
> max stable:
> 4.875ghz on the 1.235vid
> 4.7 on the 1.177v vid
> 4.6 on the 1.217v vid
> 
> IDK how else Intel was able to boost turbo to 4.4ghz from 4.0ghz, yet barley increase VID and only increase TDP by like 4W other than picking CPUs in a very weird way. I wrote an article for TT, but its not posted up yet, full results in there.


I see you overclocked the blk to achieve your results?

I had a chip with 1.27vid.. I didn't bother with blk you reckon it could have been golden by your findings ? Max I could get out of it was 4.6 lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fateswarm

JackYaz et. al., if on gigabytes, update to the latest BIOS for the auto-voltages to go to sane levels. On manual settings I suspect it does not matter. 1.4v and above is a very dangerous voltage, if you require the CPU to survive for more than 1-2 years at a similar state at least.

Also, look at the VRING auto-voltage. It was high here even on a new BIOS.

I found out with the multimeter.


----------



## JackYaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> JackYaz et. al., if on gigabytes, update to the latest BIOS for the auto-voltages to go to sane levels. On manual settings I suspect it does not matter. 1.4v and above is a very dangerous voltage, if you require the CPU to survive for more than 1-2 years at a similar state at least.
> 
> Also, look at the VRING auto-voltage. It was high here even on a new BIOS.
> 
> I found out with the multimeter.


I'm running F4, just spotted F6. Had a look on the CPU support list and notice 4790K is only supported after F6! I'll flash that tonight and report back. Is this a confirmed thing then?


----------



## fateswarm

Yes. Confirmed by Gigabyte in their club too.


----------



## stubass

Yep F6 worked fine for me with a 4790K and SOC Force.. I only had to adjust the vcore becuase it was a tad high for my liking even just to install windows.

Othes were fine even tested with my DMM's as i wanted to try out the little MM attachments.


----------



## JackYaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Yes. Confirmed by Gigabyte in their club too.


Ah right, glad its not just me then!


----------



## virtguy

I reran test 2 with XTU and it failed. Added +0.005 offset and it ran XTU for 9 hours. Ran the same overclock on AIDA64 and it failed. I'm already over 1.3v and 4.6 Ghz is not stable. Not sure if I want to give up on 4.6 GHz or not.

XTU
*Test 1 - FAIL:* 4.6 @ 1.30v, cache 4.2 @ 1.25v (<1hr)
*Test 2 - FAIL:* 4.6 @ 1.30v, cache 4.0 @ 1.25v (<1hr)
*Test 3 - FAIL:* 4.6 @ 1.290v, cache 4.0 @ 1.25v (<1hr)
*Test 4 - FAIL:* 4.6 @ 1.295v, cache 4.0 @ 1.25v (<1hr)
*Test 5 - PASS:* 4.6 @ 1.30v, offset +0.005, cache 4.0 @ 1.25v (9 hrs XTU)

AIDA64
*Test 1 - FAIL:* 4.6 @ 1.30v, offset +0.005, cache 4.0 @ 1.25v


----------



## fateswarm

Hm. Make sure you aren't on vdroop or similar conditions. e.g. It's done with llc, phase contribution, etc. setttings on my board.

Those tests though usually benefit with a multimeter.

It turns out it's more useful than I thought.


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> I reran test 2 with XTU and it failed. Added +0.005 offset and it ran XTU for 9 hours. Ran the same overclock on AIDA64 and it failed. I'm already over 1.3v and 4.6 Ghz is not stable. Not sure if I want to give up on 4.6 GHz or not.
> 
> XTU
> *Test 1 - FAIL:* 4.6 @ 1.30v, cache 4.2 @ 1.25v (<1hr)
> *Test 2 - FAIL:* 4.6 @ 1.30v, cache 4.0 @ 1.25v (<1hr)
> *Test 3 - FAIL:* 4.6 @ 1.290v, cache 4.0 @ 1.25v (<1hr)
> *Test 4 - FAIL:* 4.6 @ 1.295v, cache 4.0 @ 1.25v (<1hr)
> *Test 5 - PASS:* 4.6 @ 1.30v, offset +0.005, cache 4.0 @ 1.25v (9 hrs XTU)
> 
> AIDA64
> *Test 1 - FAIL:* 4.6 @ 1.30v, offset +0.005, cache 4.0 @ 1.25v


throw screenshots of your BIOS. how do you set the memory.


----------



## cennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> That credit card in the corner youtube in this thread looked safe, easy, and fast.


Can you link me? I did a quick search and couldn't find it.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cennis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> That credit card in the corner youtube in this thread looked safe, easy, and fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you link me? I did a quick search and couldn't find it.
Click to expand...

Been looking for that too


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Hm. Make sure you aren't on vdroop or similar conditions. e.g. It's done with llc, phase contribution, etc. setttings on my board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> throw screenshots of your BIOS. how do you set the memory.


Sure thing, here you go. The ram is 32GB of Corsair Dominator Platinum, DDR3 1866, 1.5v, 9-10-9-27


----------



## ndrect

So I just got my new build mostly together, but it's been a long time since I've built and overclocked anything. I haven't even installed windows yet, but I did get my L4 to click bios 4 at 4.8 on 1.2v. Should I take this as a good sign or is it nothing?


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Peen if that was mine i would do it...Does it boot 5GHz HT 4c/8th ??? If it does delid it


It sure does, and can do some really simple 1 threaded benchmarks.


----------



## KnownDragon

Okay guys just starting to get comfortable with the Devil. Here is my latest and I must say I am happy with this chip. Going to keep pushing it. 4700 1.2


----------



## xCarJx

ok so i finally got my CPU yesterday and put everything together, will put validation later since i cant right now, got it from CircuitCity, batch is L418C164

All was good and all until i started playing with the bios, i noticed my Maximum VI Hero wont POST sometimes and only gives qCode 00 , after that i need to long press power button and when i turn on the PC again it'll boot normally without issues. This happens every cold boot and when i restart the PC (either from bios when saving settings, or OS restart).

So anyone has an idea of what the problem could be?? i dont wanna start overclocking with a (possibly) faulty mobo =( and i cant really RMA, i had this mobo shipped to my country from the US and i could bet sending it back is a good chuck of the price for a new mobo.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> ok so i finally got my CPU yesterday and put everything together, will put validation later since i cant right now, got it from CircuitCity, batch is L418C164
> 
> All was good and all until i started playing with the bios, i noticed my Maximum VI Hero wont POST sometimes and only gives qCode 00 , after that i need to long press power button and when i turn on the PC again it'll boot normally without issues. This happens every cold boot and when i restart the PC (either from bios when saving settings, or OS restart).
> 
> So anyone has an idea of what the problem could be?? i dont wanna start overclocking with a (possibly) faulty mobo =( and i cant really RMA, i had this mobo shipped to my country from the US and i could bet sending it back is a good chuck of the price for a new mobo.


I would say that if you are not running the latest BIos that this could be causing your issues. Then my next question would be have you tried clearing CMOS?


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> Sure thing, here you go. The ram is 32GB of Corsair Dominator Platinum, DDR3 1866, 1.5v, 9-10-9-27


I think that the problem of instability when overclocking cause your memory.

set c3, c6, c7, to disable, set the memory timings to 9--10-9-27-*2T*

also test the memory by removing one pair.


----------



## barti2

l336d106 5.0 1,35v


----------



## Marc79

NM


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I would say that if you are not running the latest BIos that this could be causing your issues. Then my next question would be have you tried clearing CMOS?


well i did update my bios and it should have been the latest but just now i rechecked the asus download page and i see the new bios has a different date than what i think i saw on the UEFI....so i think i might have downloaded an older bios, i think i got the beta one before the newest stable bios (im going by memory at 3am so not so sure), will check when i get home, thanks!

also i did clear cmos and it didnt help

will check bios at home but if anyone has info on this issue it would be great!


----------



## Marc79

Are you able to get into UEFI (bios).

When I installed my 4790k even with the 1505 bios on my z87 board, I got a blank screen, with a 00 code, had to use flashback to update bios again to boot into windows.


----------



## Peen

I'm going to pick up this Vise later on lunch and try to delid

http://www.homedepot.com/p/BESSEY-4-in-Drill-Press-Vise-BV-DP40/205023096

27c temp variance is unacceptable, but my chip seems decent so don't want to RMA.


----------



## Pit2k

Hi guys, any tips on overclocking the 4790k on a z97WS, i have been out of teh game since 2600k came out. Should i turn the TPU and the other switched on the motherboard, or is that only useful for auto overclock?
Got an L3xxxxxx batch chip as thats all my local Microcenter had. Will try for 4.8ghz on H100i.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> ok so i finally got my CPU yesterday and put everything together, will put validation later since i cant right now, got it from CircuitCity, batch is L418C164
> 
> All was good and all until i started playing with the bios, i noticed my Maximum VI Hero wont POST sometimes and only gives qCode 00 , after that i need to long press power button and when i turn on the PC again it'll boot normally without issues. This happens every cold boot and when i restart the PC (either from bios when saving settings, or OS restart).
> 
> So anyone has an idea of what the problem could be?? i dont wanna start overclocking with a (possibly) faulty mobo =( and i cant really RMA, i had this mobo shipped to my country from the US and i could bet sending it back is a good chuck of the price for a new mobo.


same to me with my asus maximus vi extreme,and it was freezing istantly when stressing at 4.8 ghz exact like my 4770k.sent the board to rma (already bought msi z97 xpower tomorrow arrives), and they seem kinda suspicious when i told them this problem,they thought of bent pins,but no,there's no bent pins,i had a very careful look at the socket.
wow,i was feeling bad cuz nobody had that stupid 00 problem and i'll tell them that the board is the issue cuz other people have it.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barti2*
> 
> l336d106 5.0 1,35v


so??? you got it ???? test it ???


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pit2k*
> 
> Hi guys, any tips on overclocking the 4790k on a z97WS, i have been out of teh game since 2600k came out. Should i turn the TPU and the other switched on the motherboard, or is that only useful for auto overclock?
> Got an L3xxxxxx batch chip as thats all my local Microcenter had. Will try for 4.8ghz on H100i.


There's some good tips on the first page of this thread that are pretty good. Auto overclocks are ok to get started, but sometimes with auto overclocks it can over shoot your voltage. Usually best to do it manually.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> There's some good tips on the first page of this thread that are pretty good. Auto overclocks are ok to get started, but sometimes with auto overclocks it can over shoot your voltage. Usually best to do it manually.


+1, I avoid auto clocking, all it does is give way more volts than needed and hence wastes time. There are only a few settings that matter, takes very little time to get approximate stability points, then you can hone down the volts with longer stability runs. Though if you have issues, just like maintencance bot said you can boot up on auto and see what board did...then try and back down volts. Just be warned some of the immature bioses are overvolting several volts not just vcore.


----------



## Peen

I have this stuff at my house, will it work to seal off caps under IHS for delid? For some reason this part makes me more nervous then hitting with hammer. I've heard its safe, and it's not...so not sure

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gardner-Bender-4-fl-oz-Liquid-Electrical-Tape-Black-LTB-400/100119178

I'm going to home depot later, so let me know if there is something better there to do the job, thanks


----------



## Cozmo85

Just get some clear nail polish


----------



## EinZerstorer

what's safe voltage for DC ? long term / 24/7 use with an offset setting?


----------



## Pit2k

I'm more comfortable with manual bumps, i was just wondering what the physical switches for EPU and TPU should be set to when i do manual OC.


----------



## tafkamk

My 4790k finally arrived

Stepping is L419B559, havent had a chance to install it yet, but will repost when i do


----------



## z06z33

The CPU's don't run cool for sure at full load at 4.5ghz and 1.2V my 4790K hit 70C at one point but averaged in the 60's while being cooled by an H110 in a push/pull arrangement. I know the cooling block is properly seated but those temps seem kinda high makes me wonder if the thermal paste inside the chip is making good contact with the IHS as my old FX-8350 at 1.45 volts and 4.5ghz would only hit the high 40's to low 50's when cooled by a h110. My idle temps on the 4790k are in the 29-32c range and thats in a 75 degree F room

EDIT. I was using the auto setting for CPU voltage which at times using when running OCCT would run the Vcore up to 1.22V so I decided to set it manually I was able to boot into windows at 1.120v but failed OCCT after 30 seconds but no bsod after a few different settings I found it was stable a 1.140v and the temps never got above 60C and averaged in the low 50's so just a heads up to all!! Fine tune your OC settings for better temps I got an average of 15c cooler by just reducing the Vcore by .060V


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I'm going to pick up this Vise later on lunch and try to delid
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/BESSEY-4-in-Drill-Press-Vise-BV-DP40/205023096
> 
> 27c temp variance is unacceptable, but my chip seems decent so don't want to RMA.


Me delidding @ Garage









https://www.dropbox.com/s/ot0mrf5mp6hkkdi/20130730_223328.mp4


----------



## Peen

What did you use to seal the caps underneath?


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Are you able to get into UEFI (bios).
> 
> When I installed my 4790k even with the 1505 bios on my z87 board, I got a blank screen, with a 00 code, had to use flashback to update bios again to boot into windows.


yea i can get to UEFI, the problem is not persistent it happens under the situations i said on the board thread, will continue this there

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> same to me with my asus maximus vi extreme,and it was freezing istantly when stressing at 4.8 ghz exact like my 4770k.sent the board to rma (already bought msi z97 xpower tomorrow arrives), and they seem kinda suspicious when i told them this problem,they thought of bent pins,but no,there's no bent pins,i had a very careful look at the socket.
> wow,i was feeling bad cuz nobody had that stupid 00 problem and i'll tell them that the board is the issue cuz other people have it.


since i can boot (sometimes and forcefully(?)) and stress test at stock i highly doubt is the socket....or cpu

sadly i cant rma so if the board turns out to be a expensive chopping board im gonna be seriously pissed.....importing that thing here is not exactly cheap

i also did have some issues with my gpu, but that might have been i didnt connect the power correctly

anyways ill try some light overclock tonight to check things but might not push it more if the board is faulty =(

oh and as far as i checked the stock voltage is around 1.1 with load (really short prime 27 test) with an odd peak of 1.24 temps were around 70~ with load (i feel thats high since its stock and using an h100i ambient was around 25) and 30~ idle, all that is off the top of my head


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I have this stuff at my house, will it work to seal off caps under IHS for delid? For some reason this part makes me more nervous then hitting with hammer. I've heard its safe, and it's not...so not sure
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Gardner-Bender-4-fl-oz-Liquid-Electrical-Tape-Black-LTB-400/100119178
> 
> I'm going to home depot later, so let me know if there is something better there to do the job, thanks


don't do stupid things and kill ur cpu.
you just need these:


here little guide,did my best with paint







,so please don't fool me around


----------



## Peen

I've done delidding plenty of times with razor, I cant get under IHS so not worth it. Vice seems much safer to me.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I've done delidding plenty of times with razor, I cant get under IHS so not worth it. Vice seems much safer to me.


that was my opinion.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> What did you use to seal the caps underneath?


Used Gelid extreme, and use the "EK Supremacy Naked IB kit" for watercool the cpu direct on the die, and fo another rig I use Gelid extreme on the core, and the "hood" is just llos on the top. The bracket is holding it down.


----------



## Peen

Razros work, but it worries me with cutting the PCB or hitting a cap. Looking at videos, vice seems very easy.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I've done delidding plenty of times with razor, I cant get under IHS so not worth it


Are you saying for your particular chip the gap is narrower? I haven't delidded before so I can't compare directly. But it seems my gap is extremely narrow for any safe first-insertion.

On the plus side, it might make temps slightly better.

Vice-only method + dryer also seemed impossible.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Are you saying for your particular chip the gap is narrower? I haven't delidded before so I can't compare directly. But it seems my gap is extremely narrow for any safe first-insertion.
> 
> On the plus side, it might make temps slightly better.
> 
> Vice-only method + dryer also seemed impossible.


Yes, with my old chip at least was just hitting the IHS metal or PCB. Couldn't get inbetween at all, even with thin razors. Sort of knicked the PCB once so I stopped. My old 4770K's temps weren't as bad as the 4790K so maybe the gap was narrower on the 4770K.

I haven't attempted to delid the 4790K yet. Going straight for the vice this time. I have a G1830 to practice on first.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Yes, with my old chip at least was just hitting the IHS metal or PCB. Couldn't get inbetween at all, even with thin razors. Sort of knicked the PCB once so I stopped. My old 4770K's temps weren't as bad as the 4790K so maybe the gap was narrower on the 4770K.
> 
> I haven't attempted to delid the 4790K yet. Going straight for the vice this time. I have a G1830 to practice on first.


Thanks! I heard that before too. It's as if they also gave instructions for better fitting when they gave the packaging-factories a new TIM (they probably put them under pressure for some time).

I'm currently very skeptical on proceeding to anything since I don't appear to be temperature limited for the realistic loads and voltage I need it on.

Hm, it might be best to be done if I wanted to upgrade to a faster Broadwell-K next Summer, if it exists.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Thanks! I heard that before too. It's as if they also gave instructions for better fitting when they gave the packaging factories a new TIM (they probably put them under pressure for some time).
> 
> I'm currently very skeptical on proceeding to anything since I don't appear to be temperature limited for the realistic loads and voltage I need it on.
> 
> Hm, it might be best to be done if I wanted to upgrade to faster Broadwell-K next Summer, if it exists.


I might have said that wrong, what I meant was I couldn't get inbetween the IHS and PCB on my 4770K. I haven't tried anything on the 4790K yet.

At same volts and frequency my 4770K ran cooler then my 4790K which is strange, although the DC chip runs much faster easier.

My 4790K has had up to 27c temp variance between cores so it's in need of a delid.

I'll delid a Haswell Celeron and DC chip tonight with vice and take pics, etc.


----------



## fateswarm

27C variance. I've never heard that before. It's as if it has almost no contact all.

I have 3C variance on core 1, the rest have around 1C variance.

Well, for loads I get on this OC/Cooler.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Thanks! I heard that before too. It's as if they also gave instructions for better fitting when they gave the packaging-factories a new TIM (they probably put them under pressure for some time).
> 
> I'm currently very skeptical on proceeding to anything since I don't appear to be temperature limited for the realistic loads and voltage I need it on.
> 
> Hm, it might be best to be done if I wanted to upgrade to a faster Broadwell-K next Summer, if it exists.


when i saw vice method,i thought it was easy too,the i hit that ihs lot's of times but didn't pop off,so then i tried with razor and killed my 4770k cuz i didn't pay atention at the cap line..
after i watched more videos and did razor method.
yes it looks like there is no space,but after pushing a bit u'll see that the razor goes under ihs.must be very careful.


----------



## Peen

I know it's crazy! I would RMA but I think I have a decent chip, since it primes 4.8ghz with 1.325v. Gets up to 100C though. So maybe a delid will help me get 5ghz somewhat stable.

Kind of funny, my 4770K would crash instantly with prime at 4.4ghz and 1.4v...


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> when i saw vice method,i thought it was easy too,the i hit that ihs lot's of times but didn't pop off,so then i tried with razor and killed my 4770k cuz i didn't pay atention at the cap line..
> after i watched more videos and did razor method.
> yes it looks like there is no space,but after pushing a bit u'll see that the razor goes under ihs.must be very careful.


I wonder if it's possible to enter an area first with a credit card (before even doing a corner). This is because if the credit card's plastic is weaker than the pcb but stronger than the glue, it might be relatively safe.


----------



## KENWOOD912

¿What are safe voltages for the CPU RATIO CACHE?

¿To 4.8 ghz as it is better to have it?

Capture R15


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I wonder if it's possible to enter an area first with a credit card (before even doing a corner). This is because if the credit card's plastic is weaker than the pcb but stronger than the glue, it might be relatively safe.


woooot???maybe a inserting a car...
lol razor makes fatigue to enter under the ihs.a credit card?don't think so.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> woooot???maybe a inserting a car...
> lol razor makes fatigue to enter under the ihs.a credit card?don't think so.


Why are you laughing. A credit card is a very common method. They first though use a razor on one corner.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Why are you laughing. A credit card is a very common method. They first though use a razor on one corner.


well,after doing a corner with razor,yes you could insert a credit card to keep up' the ihs from pcb,and then proceed with another corner.


----------



## Weber

credit card video again


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> credit card video again


ive delidded all my chips like this







very easy and fast


----------



## koekwau5

Quite easy method. Would't risk scraping the die with the credit card tho. Just cut the adhesive using the card by rotating the CPU in your hand.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KENWOOD912*
> 
> ¿What are safe voltages for the CPU RATIO CACHE?
> 
> ¿To 4.8 ghz as it is better to have it?
> 
> Capture R15


I believe you want to stay under 1.30v on the cache voltage.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ive delidded all my chips like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very easy and fast


Same card like his? I think it's thinner than credit cards'.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Quite easy method. Would't risk scraping the die with the credit card tho. Just cut the adhesive using the card by rotating the CPU in your hand.


The card could be weaker than the pcb, making it not able to scratch it. Though still dangerous for the resistors.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Quite easy method. Would't risk scraping the die with the credit card tho. Just cut the adhesive using the card by rotating the CPU in your hand.


although i have gone straight through with no problem on a 4770k , it feels a lot safer just going around the outside of it and only breaking the glue's seal


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> although i have gone straight through with no problem on a 4770k , it feels a lot safer just going around the outside of it and only breaking the glue's seal


Does it go above the resistors?


----------



## KENWOOD912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I believe you want to stay under 1.30v on the cache voltage.


Thank you very much! Now I'll see if I get 4.8 ghz with good voltage


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Does it go above the resistors?


yeah that card i used went right over... i had to start using a credit card because the other started to get torn up a little.

the credt card is a little thick so you have to get a old one and kinda cut the edge to make it sharp and thinner so it will slip in after you get it first with razor
................i havent gone over the die and transistors with a credit card only around the outside


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z06z33*
> 
> The CPU's don't run cool for sure at full load at 4.5ghz and 1.2V my 4790K hit 70C at one point but averaged in the 60's while being cooled by an H110 in a push/pull arrangement. I know the cooling block is properly seated but those temps seem kinda high makes me wonder if the thermal paste inside the chip is making good contact with the IHS as my old FX-8350 at 1.45 volts and 4.5ghz would only hit the high 40's to low 50's when cooled by a h110. My idle temps on the 4790k are in the 29-32c range and thats in a 75 degree F room
> 
> EDIT. I was using the auto setting for CPU voltage which at times using when running OCCT would run the Vcore up to 1.22V so I decided to set it manually I was able to boot into windows at 1.120v but failed OCCT after 30 seconds but no bsod after a few different settings I found it was stable a 1.140v and the temps never got above 60C and averaged in the low 50's so just a heads up to all!! Fine tune your OC settings for better temps I got an average of 15c cooler by just reducing the Vcore by .060V


There's also a large difference between fx and haswell

Fx throttle point is alot lower than haswell, most people with fx chips have to fight for their lives to stay under 70c because of the tj max being so low, although they do keep a little cooler, their max temp is low also.


----------



## Crouch

lol almost all in the list has the 4790K


----------



## Pit2k

So guys, after i delid and mount bare die +tim, i got to make sure i insulate teh caps/resistors on top right? Also remove all the gunk glue right?
How do i go about safely mounting a block on top of the bare die? should i keep something in between the pcb and the block to give it a bit more cushion? i do not want to crack the silicon die.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pit2k*
> 
> So guys, after i delid and mount bare die +tim, i got to make sure i insulate teh caps/resistors on top right? Also remove all the gunk glue right?
> How do i go about safely mounting a block on top of the bare die? should i keep something in between the pcb and the block to give it a bit more cushion? i do not want to crack the silicon die.


Put some sort of electrical insulator on the resistors (nail polish, etc). Remove gunk with credit card or fingers if you can. Just apply TIM and, put cpu in socket, then put IHS back on. The retention bracket will hold IHS in place. No need to do anything else.


----------



## Pit2k

Ohh i see, i thought people who delid mount bare die, no IHS. Does changing the tim from intel's stock to lets say Xigmatek PTI-G4512 (thats what i have currently) help that much? damn, what are they using on those chips? denture cream?

So guys, after i delid and mount bare die +tim, i got to make sure i insulate teh caps/resistors on top,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Put some sort of electrical insulator on the resistors (nail polish, etc). Remove gunk with credit card or fingers if you can. Just apply TIM and, put cpu in socket, then put IHS back on. The retention bracket will hold IHS in place. No need to do anything else.


----------



## Peen

You could bare mount.. But it's pretty easy to crack the core, I've done that. It's not like the Socket A days when the cores were stronger and they had pads to keep heatsink even.


----------



## Pit2k

Yeah i thought about putting couple of pads there, maybe rubber or neoprene or something that can keep it even. I'll see first how the chip handles with stock tim, and move on from there, barely got windows installed and drivers last night. didnt even put the side panel on with my 4 cougar fans blowing in.

So guys, after i delid and mount bare die +tim, i got to make sure i insulate teh caps/resistors on top right? Also remove all the gunk
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> You could bare mount.. But it's pretty easy to crack the core, I've done that. It's not like the Socket A days when the cores were stronger and they had pads to keep heatsink even.


----------



## max883

I have delided my i7 4790k With clu









It can run Prime 95 stable at 4.8Ghz With 1.34v and 4.4GHz 1.1v Witch one is best? i game full hd 1920 x 1080P max settings!


----------



## tw33k

New chip is a little better but voltage is still higher than I'd hoped. Was stable at 1.275v until I bumped the RAM to 2400MHz


----------



## orndorf77

i just ordered the msi z97 gaming 7 and i7 4790k in a bundle deal from newegg.com for $487. so it is like i am getting the msi z97 gaming 7 for $147 which is a good deal because it is a $190 motherboard . I hope I will like the msi z97 gaming 7 better then my asus z87 rog maximus vi hero


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> I have delided my i7 4790k With clu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can run Prime 95 stable at 4.8Ghz With 1.34v and 4.4GHz 1.1v Witch one is best? i game full hd 1920 x 1080P max settings!


nice bro !!! 4.8HT for sure !!! my 4770K is 4.8HT at 1,385 with TRI SLI 780 and 16GB 2666CL11

Don't use PRIME use Cine R15 3 runs and please TRY 4.9HT !!!


----------



## Kioto

Finally got my DC from newegg. L418 club


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> i just ordered the msi z97 gaming 7 and i7 4790k in a bundle deal from newegg.com for $487. so it is like i am getting the msi z97 gaming 7 for $147 which is a good deal because it is a $190 motherboard . I hope I will like the msi z97 gaming 7 better then my asus z87 rog maximus vi hero


What's wrong with your z87 Hero board?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kioto*
> 
> Finally got my DC from newegg. L418 club


Nice! I think 169 is turning out some good clocks at reasonable volts! Good luck!


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I'm going to pick up this Vise later on lunch and try to delid
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/BESSEY-4-in-Drill-Press-Vise-BV-DP40/205023096
> 
> 27c temp variance is unacceptable, but my chip seems decent so don't want to RMA.


I've never delidded before... and swore I wouldn't. I bought some cheap razors from walmart and cracked 'er open. Just work the edges and you'll be fine. But if you're committed to the vice..


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> What's wrong with your z87 Hero board?


there is nothing wrong with my z87 hero . I just decided to get the msi z97 gaming 7 because it came with the i7 4790k in a bundle deal for $487 from newegg.com . so it is like I am only paying $147 for the msi z97 gaming 7 and it is a $190 motherboard . and I now have my i7 4770k and asus z87 rog hero listed on craigslist for $340


----------



## DrT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> I have delided my i7 4790k With clu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can run Prime 95 stable at 4.8Ghz With 1.34v and 4.4GHz 1.1v Witch one is best? i game full hd 1920 x 1080P max settings!


What method did you use to delid? Vice+wood+hammer? Vice+heat gun? Razor? Other? I ask bc I picked up Liquid Pro with my 4790k figuring the "improved TIM" was marketing hype, but I hear people having more difficulty delidding DC than Haswell. How smooth did your delidding go?


----------



## Phuuz

Tried to see how low I can go on the voltage while maintaining 4.7Ghz with my L3 chip. Temps are still high 50's on my Corsair H105.



936 R15 CB
10.28 R11.5


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Used Gelid extreme, and use the "EK Supremacy Naked IB kit" for watercool the cpu direct on the die, and fo another rig I use Gelid extreme on the core, and the "hood" is just llos on the top. The bracket is holding it down.


how risky is it? as I heard you can bend motherboard pins etc? is this true?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> how risky is it? as I heard you can bend motherboard pins etc? is this true?


I used it for months, and I have changed cpu`s several times. No problems


----------



## spenceaj

been looking up on this thread for a few weeks now, if i can get the 4670k for 180 and the 4690k for 230 is it really worth the 50$? im not seeing huge OC differences and i was only looking to go around 4.5 Ghz


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phuuz*
> 
> Tried to see how low I can go on the voltage while maintaining 4.7Ghz with my L3 chip. Temps are still high 50's on my Corsair H105.
> 
> 
> 
> 936 R15 CB
> 10.28 R11.5


Nice. What is your RAM running at?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> nice bro !!! 4.8HT for sure !!! my 4770K is 4.8HT at 1,385 with TRI SLI 780 and 16GB 2666CL11
> 
> Don't use PRIME use Cine R15 3 runs and please TRY 4.9HT !!!


I can run cin R15 all day at 4.7gh 1.2v, never crashes. Prime crashes 4.7 1.2v in minutes, because 4.7 at 1.2 isnt close to stable on mine. Cine R15 is fine for judging some benching stability, though I cant pass firefly or any 3d tests with those settings either. I can also run 5ghz w/ 1.46v cin R15 3x in row as well....but that isnt remotely close to stable either.


----------



## Phuuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Nice. What is your RAM running at?


2133Mhz 9-11-11-31 (Corsair Dominator Plat), I'm also Cinebench stable on 1.25v @ 4.8Ghz


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> how risky is it? as I heard you can bend motherboard pins etc? is this true?


i sed this before.i had my 4770k direct mounted for 4 months, 0 problems,but u have to be careful when screwing the water block.
very big temp difference,i had 4.8 ghz around 1.4/1.45v and temps were under 60.then i switched mobo and no more 4.8 ghz,i thought it was temps problem coming close to summer, but as it appeared with my 4790k it's mobo problem,exact same freeze at 4.8 ghz like my 4770k.waiting new mobo,and i don't think that t i will delid my 4790k,cuz with my 4770k it wasnt booting more than 4.9 at no matter voltage even 1.55v.i will see if my 4790k can boot 5.1/5.2 at 1.4/1.45 and crashes cuz of temps,maybe,if doesn't boot 5.1/5.2 no mater voltage i will not delid.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> there is nothing wrong with my z87 hero . I just decided to get the msi z97 gaming 7 because it came with the i7 4790k in a bundle deal for $487 from newegg.com . so it is like I am only paying $147 for the msi z97 gaming 7 and it is a $190 motherboard . and I now have my i7 4770k and asus z87 rog hero listed on craigslist for $340


Oh I see, thought maybe there was an issue with your board. Great deal on the MSI board.


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Nice. What is your RAM running at?


I saw your post with 2400mhz, did you try to raise Ram power current from 100% to 120% and vccsa for 0.040- 0.050v+ ofset and use the same 1.28v?

Well this is what I do when OC from 2133mhz CL9 to 2400mhz CL10 & 4770K @ 4.7ghz to keep same voltage ~1.28v, cache 4.2ghz @ 1.137v, vccin 1.75v, internal pll auto, cpu current 120%, rest auto in digi+.

btw I get 963cb, 188cb single in CB15
2133mhz, was ~ 956cb at same 4.2ghz cache.


----------



## carlhil2

Is it safe to run Haswell at a steady 1.280v 24/7? I am currently running prime at 4.7...5 hours..


----------



## Marc79

That's the same voltage I've got my 4.7Ghz at right now. Up to 1.32-1.33v is probably still fairly safe. 1.35v++ is probably too much for long term.


----------



## MCFC

I'm going to be getting the 4790k + vii hero later this week or early next week. I am planning on overclocking it and I think I have the basics down but I don't understand why all the ram overclocking? I have 4 sticks of 4 gb 1333mhz, they are just regular kingston ram. Will this somehow affect my ability to overclock?

Thanks


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I can run cin R15 all day at 4.7gh 1.2v, never crashes. Prime crashes 4.7 1.2v in minutes, because 4.7 at 1.2 isnt close to stable on mine. Cine R15 is fine for judging some benching stability, though I cant pass firefly or any 3d tests with those settings either. I can also run 5ghz w/ 1.46v cin R15 3x in row as well....but that isnt remotely close to stable either.


My chip is the same, I can get away with very low volts @4.7 running Cinebench, prime, crashed in 20 minutes, currently priming at 1.270v...if I can get down, to say, 1.250v, I would be a happy man...


----------



## Pit2k

Just did a quick r15 run @ 4.8HT 1.3vcore ram at 1600mhz
now to do further testing for long term stability.
L329c241 batch


----------



## Cooknn

http://valid.canardpc.com/227g1d



Got my 4790K installed and tested today. Upgraded my motherboard to an Asus Sabertooth Z-97 Mark 2 and upgraded my liquid cooler to a Corsair H100i. Achieved a stable 4.8Ghz @ 1.318v on all four cores and am able to run my memory at 2400Mhz. I stress tested for only a half hour with Aida64 Extreme (CPU Test) and core temps stayed right around 70C. FPU test scared me because my temps were mid 80's so I bailed after like 5 minutes. I have my Min/Max CPU Cache set to 35 and CPU Input Voltage at 1.815. CPU Cache Voltage is at 1.2. My batch number is: L418C169 (wizpar test one from this batch and got pretty much the same results). Tried to go higher with the frequency without increasing the voltage, but to no avail. Pretty happy with the results of this upgrade, though


----------



## Peen

Success! DC delidded, and a G1830 Celeron.

Huge temp drop on DC. Will post pics and new OC soon


----------



## Peen

Here are pics of both CPU's. Both tested and still work afterwards.

Sorry the pics are out of order. It was pretty easy to delid. You can tell which CPU is DC and which is Celeron by amount of resistors. Both pastes that were on both CPU's felt exactly the same, in fact the Celeron seemed more uniform.

But, the proof is in the pudding...I was getting instant 90C + temps starting prime blend, now it's 58C hottest core when I start at 4.8ghz 1.35v. And I'm only using Noctua thermal paste in between IHS and die. I am also on custom water cooled system.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> I'm going to be getting the 4790k + vii hero later this week or early next week. I am planning on overclocking it and I think I have the basics down but I don't understand why all the ram overclocking? I have 4 sticks of 4 gb 1333mhz, they are just regular kingston ram. Will this somehow affect my ability to overclock?
> 
> Thanks


Im getting the same combo maybe tomorrow (its in a sort of sort facility) and I too do not have high preformance RAM, I have the 1600MHz type (4X4G)

I will be trying out the initial OC with 2 sticks installed only

Regarding your suspicions, I have read that RAM speed does not matter until you start to get picky with an overclock, where the performance RAM would be needed maybe at extreme ends, so I am holding back on any RAM upgrade to see what I can get for now and when I would want to up if at all...etc


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> Im getting the same combo maybe tomorrow (its in a sort of sort facility) and I too do not have high preformance RAM, I have the 1600MHz type (4X4G)
> 
> I will be trying out the initial OC with 2 sticks installed only
> 
> Regarding your suspicions, I have read that RAM speed does not matter until you start to get picky with an overclock, where the performance RAM would be needed maybe at extreme ends, so I am holding back on any RAM upgrade to see what I can get for now and when I would want to up if at all...etc


Hmm I'll wait and see as well then. Hope I won't have to buy new ram


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> Hmm I'll wait and see as well then. Hope I won't have to buy new ram


You will not have to buy new RAM to overclock, but you may eventually want to upgrade your RAM later if you choose to overclock even more, but the difference is probably only of interest to the OC-devoted. *henceforth to be known as the OCDTs*

I too would like to hear from someone more knowledgeable than we about this.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> That's the same voltage I've got my 4.7Ghz at right now. Up to 1.32-1.33v is probably still fairly safe. 1.35v++ is probably too much for long term.


on pcperspective.com the i7 4790k review that they did they had to set the voltage to 1.36v to get there i7 4790k stable @ 4.7ghz . I am no expert but it sounds like to me that you will be able to get your cpu stable @ 4.6ghz using 1.28v-1.3v which is not bad for every day use


----------



## sabishiihito

4.9GHz G.Skill 2000C6 Pi at 1333MHz 8-12-8-28-1T Super Pi 32M


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> My chip is the same, I can get away with very low volts @4.7 running Cinebench, prime, crashed in 20 minutes, currently priming at 1.270v...if I can get down, to say, 1.250v, I would be a happy man...


Which batch do you have?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Which batch do you have?


Batch# L329C244, currently running 4.7 @1.264v...I'll be running VM's, streaming my media on this machine, it will be on 24/7, I need the highest clocks @lowest voltage possible prime stable...


----------



## Peen

5Ghz cinebench done. RAM 2600mhz, everything else auto and 1.4v.

Pretty sure I can do lower volts...almost did 1.38v too

Also wPrime 32m right after.


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crouch*
> 
> lol almost all in the list has the 4790K


Microcenter sale in the U.S . was Redonk. I got my 4790k for 279 and the bundle was a z97 MSI Gaming 5 for $80 more. Most people here couldn't pass that up. Not even my biased and cheap face.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> 5Ghz cinebench done. RAM 2600mhz, everything else auto and 1.4v.
> 
> Pretty sure I can do lower volts...almost did 1.38v too
> 
> Also wPrime 32m right after.


I'm jelly to say the least. I'm hitting a hard voltage/temp wall at 4.6 GHz. Same batch as our friend from West Medford above us. He apparently did al l right.


----------



## Peen

I hit a mini wall at about 4.9ghz, then it's really hard to bench at 5ghz. But I'm scared to give it more then 1.4ghz now that I delidded it lol.

4.8ghz is stable in Prime with about 1.32v. Need to re figure out my oc now that I delidded and dropped temps a huge amount.


----------



## DrT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I hit a mini wall at about 4.9ghz, then it's really hard to bench at 5ghz. But I'm scared to give it more then 1.4ghz now that I delidded it lol.
> 
> 4.8ghz is stable in Prime with about 1.32v. Need to re figure out my oc now that I delidded and dropped temps a huge amount.


Peen,

Looks like you just used a vice, block of wood and hammer, a la Haswell-era, to delid. Any words of advice before I go the same route?


----------



## yawa

How much have they dropped if I may ask? I'm thinking of delidding myself as soon as this weekend.

Also can you just throw your water block back on it once you're done?


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrT*
> 
> Peen,
> 
> Looks like you just used a vice, block of wood and hammer, a la Haswell-era, to delid. Any words of advice before I go the same route?


Sure. Since I did DC and a Celeron at the same time there was really no difference in difficulty between the two. I recommend taping the CPU at the rear of where you're hitting to the vice, so there's no chance of it becoming a cpu airplane. I put electrical tape on both grip ends of vice, and block of wood. I tried to do with no tape on wood at first, but it started to splinter. Really recommend tape on wood. Start hitting slowly, then increase how hard you're hitting slowly. I felt it barely give...then I just pulled up on pcb and wiggled the IHS off.


----------



## Thrillsy

I can understand the delid on the 4th Gen i7 4770k as i was delidded. But i'm having absolutely no issues with my temperatures on the 4th Gen i7 4790k, you guys baffle me.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrT*
> 
> Peen,
> 
> Looks like you just used a vice, block of wood and hammer, a la Haswell-era, to delid. Any words of advice before I go the same route?


----------



## DrT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> I can understand the delid on the 4th Gen i7 4770k as i was delidded. But i'm having absolutely no issues with my temperatures on the 4th Gen i7 4790k, you guys baffle me.


What's amazing is the huge gains everyone is getting after delidding, no?


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> I can understand the delid on the 4th Gen i7 4770k as i was delidded. But i'm having absolutely no issues with my temperatures on the 4th Gen i7 4790k, you guys baffle me.


It shouldn't. Some of us are having massive non-loop related temp issues. Maybe you got lucky and got one that makes contact. I know I certainly didn't.


----------



## DrT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Sure. Since I did DC and a Celeron at the same time there was really no difference in difficulty between the two. I recommend taping the CPU at the rear of where you're hitting to the vice, so there's no chance of it becoming a cpu airplane. I put electrical tape on both grip ends of vice, and block of wood. I tried to do with no tape on wood at first, but it started to splinter. Really recommend tape on wood. Start hitting slowly, then increase how hard you're hitting slowly. I felt it barely give...then I just pulled up on pcb and wiggled the IHS off.


You da man, thank you! Extremely helpful


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrT*
> 
> What's amazing is the huge gains everyone is getting after delidding, no?


Er and this as well.


----------



## Peen

My 4790K was much worse in temps then both 4770K's. Up to 27c temp variance between cores on 4790K.


----------



## Thrillsy

You get no gains (Mhz) from a delid. Only lower temps on your Chip, as i've said i have no issues with temperatures on my 4790k.


----------



## Peen

Ummm, wrong. I couldn't even come close to benching at 5ghz before, now I can pretty easily.

Not only that, but priming 4.8ghz with .03 lower vcore.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Ummm, wrong. I couldn't even come close to benching at 5ghz before, now I can pretty easily.
> 
> Not only that, but priming 4.8ghz with .03 lower vcore.


What is your temp spread now between cores, how much did it come down, half or more?


----------



## carlhil2

my 24/7 clock as of now...http://valid.x86.fr/ihj2i5


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> I saw your post with 2400mhz, did you try to raise Ram power current from 100% to 120% and vccsa for 0.040- 0.050v+ ofset and use the same 1.28v?
> 
> Well this is what I do when OC from 2133mhz CL9 to 2400mhz CL10 & 4770K @ 4.7ghz to keep same voltage ~1.28v, cache 4.2ghz @ 1.137v, vccin 1.75v, internal pll auto, cpu current 120%, rest auto in digi+.
> 
> btw I get 963cb, 188cb single in CB15
> 2133mhz, was ~ 956cb at same 4.2ghz cache.


I only got the chip yesterday and haven't done much at all yet. I'll keep your suggestions in mind tho...thanks


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> What is your temp spread now between cores, how much did it come down, half or more?


I'll have to Prime more at the original pre-delid vcore to know for sure. Average seemed to be about 25-30c lower. It's absolutely ridiculous how bad mine was, improved TIM my ass. I'm only using Noctua TIM as of right now. Trying to decide if I want to order some Coollab Pro.


----------



## opt33

sounds like what others are getting, if I decide to delid, I will use CL pro. some on this site and several on andantech that delidded haswell were seeing pump out and increase in temps over time with some thinner paste tims, but not CL pro/ultra.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I can run cin R15 all day at 4.7gh 1.2v, never crashes. Prime crashes 4.7 1.2v in minutes, because 4.7 at 1.2 isnt close to stable on mine. Cine R15 is fine for judging some benching stability, though I cant pass firefly or any 3d tests with those settings either. I can also run 5ghz w/ 1.46v cin R15 3x in row as well....but that isnt remotely close to stable either.


PRIME is older stability test bro, just do that and GAME you fill find it interesting...you can pass prime and fail on games easy


----------



## blueMach

Looks like I'm ready to play  Got mine today from TD batch L418C164. I'll post clocks after testing.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 
> my 24/7 clock as of now...http://valid.x86.fr/ihj2i5


That is awesome clock. I am running this because it is sub 1.3. 4.8 was around 1.34. I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> sounds like what others are getting, if I decide to delid, I will use CL pro. some on this site and several on andantech that delidded haswell were seeing pump out and increase in temps over time with some thinner paste tims, but not CL pro/ultra.


CL pro isn't this the tim semi permanent?


----------



## orndorf77

I am upgrading from a asus z87 rog hero and a i7 4770k to a msi z97 gaming 7 and a i7 4790k . I was only able to get my i7 4770k stable @ 4.3ghz using 1.254v in my bios and having my un-core set to 37 . I will be happy if I can get my i7 4790k stable at 4.6ghz my cpu cooler is a corsair h100i . do you think I will be able to manage getting my i7 4790k stable @ 4.6ghz ?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> That is awesome clock. I am running this because it is sub 1.3. 4.8 was around 1.34. I
> CL pro isn't this the tim semi permanent?


It doesn't bond to chip or anything but it will stain the block permanently.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I am upgrading from a asus z87 rog hero and a i7 4770k to a msi z97 gaming 7 and a i7 4790k . I was only able to get my i7 4770k stable @ 4.3ghz using 1.254v in my bios and having my un-core set to 37 . I will be happy if I can get my i7 4790k stable at 4.6ghz my cpu cooler is a corsair h100i . do you think I will be able to manage getting my i7 4790k stable @ 4.6ghz ?


I want to go on a limb and say you should be able to 75% sure. Most of us have exceeded this if no buy 100mhz-300mhz stable so far. Results still coming in.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> It doesn't bond to chip or anything but it will stain the block permanently.


Ok I just wasn't sure. I was doing some research on some naked die mounting and deliding of course when I saw one of thermals being Semi perm. I think it would be bad ass if I could do a naked die setup. I saw a guy on here robo I think did it with his xspc raystorm. Temps are fine but for the fun of it I was researching.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> PRIME is older stability test bro, just do that and GAME you fill find it interesting...you can pass prime and fail on games easy


In 10 years of overclocking multiple chips, never had any stability problems including gaming after passing prime for 10+ hours and never will. I would bsod multiple times gaming if I did it your way, since I can pass cinebench at completely unstable settings. If it works for you, great, I have zero interest in it...


----------



## Peen

I found something strange playing with my RAM. Running 2600mhz 11-13-13-32-1T is much slower bandwidth then 2400mhz 11-13-13-32-1T. 12809MB/s slower on AIDA bench Read score. Both settings are stable though. Anyone else run into something like this?


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I found something strange playing with my RAM. Running 2600mhz 11-13-13-32-1T is much slower bandwidth then 2400mhz 11-13-13-32-1T. 12809MB/s slower on AIDA bench Read score. Both settings are stable though. Anyone else run into something like this?


It is most likely your BIOS settings (auto) for the memory secondary/tertiary timings are loose and not optimized at the 2600 speed vs. 2400.

I see that on my board too. (Z87-Deluxe) 2133/2400 speed gives me the best AIDA bandwidth results using auto on secondary/tertiary.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Hey guys I sold my 4770k for $320 today and buying a 4790k on Friday , just from browsing this thread , so what's the avg overclocks on this chip , 4.7Gz - 4.8Gz stable ? Or ??


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I found something strange playing with my RAM. Running 2600mhz 11-13-13-32-1T is much slower bandwidth then 2400mhz 11-13-13-32-1T. 12809MB/s slower on AIDA bench Read score. Both settings are stable though. Anyone else run into something like this?


Yeah, I posted similar earlier. My Mushkin RAM is slower at 2666MHz than at 2400MHz in Aida64 benchmark


----------



## Cozmo85

Any tips on stabilizing 5ghz? What voltages and things should be adjusted (i have an ROG board so can change just about everything). I havn't touched anything but standard voltage right now.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> It is most likely your BIOS settings (auto) for the memory secondary/tertiary timings are loose and not optimized at the 2600 speed vs. 2400.
> 
> I see that on my board too. (Z87-Deluxe) 2133/2400 speed gives me the best AIDA bandwidth results using auto on secondary/tertiary.


Thanks, that's what I thought since they were both stable.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Hey guys I sold my 4770k for $320 today and buying a 4790k on Friday , just from browsing this thread , so what's the avg overclocks on this chip , 4.7Gz - 4.8Gz stable ? Or ??


Stability: 46x/47x/48x
Benching:48x/49x/50x


----------



## blueMach

Just did a quick ixtu bench test and was able to clock 4.7. Settings are 1600 memory non-xmp, ring ratio 39, vcore 1.227. All other settings auto. Board is MSI Z87M Gaming. Max temp was 68. Not bad I think considering my 4770K took 1.368 to get 4.5 and ran 75 temp. Seems much closer to Intel recommended voltage. All cores averaging 28 idle with Noctua NH-U14S air








http://valid.canardpc.com/arj8y4


----------



## Satchmo0016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueMach*
> 
> ...


That bench score looks a little low, i'm seeing 1070 @ 4.6ghz on my chip


----------



## blueMach

Don't know that much about the tool and what affects the scores. It was the same on my 4770K. It would have a score less than others on HWBOT with higher clock. Any ideas what it could be?


----------



## Satchmo0016

I know its heavily dependent on frequency, cache didnt seem to make much difference on haswell. Havent tested ram speed.


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> when i saw vice method,i thought it was easy too,the i hit that ihs lot's of times but didn't pop off,so then i tried with razor and killed my 4770k cuz i didn't pay atention at the cap line..
> after i watched more videos and did razor method.
> yes it looks like there is no space,but after pushing a bit u'll see that the razor goes under ihs.must be very careful.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's possible to enter an area first with a credit card (before even doing a corner). This is because if the credit card's plastic is weaker than the pcb but stronger than the glue, it might be relatively safe.
Click to expand...

I wanna try it too maybe sharpen the card a bit so it is easier to slide in. Getting mine once Impact VII releases


----------



## A L I E N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Hey guys I sold my 4770k for $320 today and buying a 4790k on Friday , just from browsing this thread , so what's the avg overclocks on this chip , 4.7Gz - 4.8Gz stable ? Or ??


Wow, you got $320 for your 4770k, I'd take that in a second for mine, and mines brand new, lol. I went by my local mc today, to look at motherboards and maybe pick up a 4790k, but they were out. They were telling me they're selling kinda quick, but should have more by Friday,


----------



## blueMach

Wonder if the memory or video could be the culprit. I'm using 1600 speed cl9 kingston hyper-x and 4600 igpu?


----------



## Satchmo0016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueMach*
> 
> Wonder if the memory or video could be the culprit. I'm using 1600 speed cl9 kingston hyper-x and 4600 igpu?




This is mine. The igpu has a separate core, but maybe the way it communicates with ram or something is loading is provinding some extra loading?

Honestly I wouldnt worry about it if you're not gaming or anything though.


----------



## DCheesus

Here is my 4.7 Ghz stable clock on an i5 4690k. I'm running 40 uncore at 1.20 vring. Vcore is 1.270 and input voltage is 1.980. Batch L331C505

It looks like 4.8 Ghz requires 1.29+, which I don't dare touch with a 212 Evo cooling the chip. Pretty good though.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I found something strange playing with my RAM. Running 2600mhz 11-13-13-32-1T is much slower bandwidth then 2400mhz 11-13-13-32-1T. 12809MB/s slower on AIDA bench Read score. Both settings are stable though. Anyone else run into something like this?


Trdrd 4.
U can run it at higher dram clocks above 2400mhz n normally u have to key in ure own rtls.

if u want to know more.. welcome to the world of ram addicts.


----------



## centvalny

L352C118 @ -20C



http://imgur.com/eTlOs3I


----------



## yawa

Total out of the blue here, but I finally got around to updating my motherboard bios and chip set drivers.

Everything just seems more stable now. So, not that most of you likely have ignored this since purchase, but you really should go do that asap if you haven't thought about it. Update your bios that is.

You might find your 4790k is way more stable at lower power draw than before.


----------



## 636cc of fury

First G3258 of many











http://imgur.com/L4H6B9m





http://imgur.com/uspeRIY


----------



## centvalny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> First G3258 of many


The more the merrier









It comes in 5 pack


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Trdrd 4.
> U can run it at higher dram clocks above 2400mhz n normally u have to key in ure own rtls.
> 
> if u want to know more.. welcome to the world of ram addicts.


Thanks! I used to be in the RAM world, but it seemed much simpler in the BH5 days haha. I need to relearn this RAM thing.

So I see tRDRD in Third timings, it autos to 4. I need to raise it then? And what is needed for rtls? Maybe I'll do some more RAM research


----------



## Redpenny

Adding my info to the database, scratching my head why my temps are so high......Looks like I have some reading to do.









http://s223.photobucket.com/user/ispyuspy1/media/stresstest_zps933a3450.png.html
http://s223.photobucket.com/user/ispyuspy1/media/photo_zps923d4d93.jpg.html

CPU Overclock - 4.4 (Too hot to go higher)
CPU STOCK VID/OC'd VID - 1.088 / 1.2024
Maximum CPU Temp - 92C-91-88-81
Batch Number - L329C244 (Microcenter)
Ram Speed/Timing - 1866mhz 9 -10-9-28
Motherboard - Asus Z97-A
Delidded - No
Price - $300
Cooling - Corsair H100i


----------



## jasyn

I'm joining the party. Just got it installed and used the pre-configured setup that came with my ASRock Z97M OC Formula. I'll do more testing tomorrow.

Batch: L331C508


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redpenny*
> 
> Batch Number - L329C244 (Microcenter)


Another identical batch# to mine.


----------



## illmatic6596

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> First G3258 of many
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/L4H6B9m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/uspeRIY


Is it safe to run at such high voltage ? I was never able to get pass the 3.8 Ghz mark with a h100i , and a Gigabyte Gaming 7 motherboard. Would you mind telling me what settings you used ? I am kind of a newb to all of this ; left everything on Auto.


----------



## Redpenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Another identical batch# to mine.


Looks like you got yours up to 4.7 at 1.28, 85C ...more homework for me tomorrow.


----------



## Marc79

He is using LN2 to cool the cpu, extreme overclocking, on air you will never be able to run voltage that high it would kill the cpu instantly.


----------



## Jeronbernal

done with my vinyl for my devils canyon z97 build @[email protected] atleast for what i can think of so far....


----------



## Lukas026

hello there

I recently upgraded to MSI Z97 Mpower / Noctua NH-D15 and i7 4790k.

I am seeing really nice overclocks around here (from 4700 to 5000mhz). I would ike to ask you, if you can download the latest Prime 95 and run the blend test (with 90% RAM) for like an hour and post your temps here.

On the latest version of Prime (28.5) I am able to do only 4300 mhz and the temps are crazy. (Vcore 1.2 / Vring 1.1 / VID 1.9)

There is a link for the Prime 95:

http://download.mersenne.ca/gimps/p95v285.win64.zip

And here are two pics how to set it up:





I am curious about your temps, becouse I need to know if I am doing something wrong or not









Thank you guys


----------



## Jeronbernal

Temps at what voltage? And which prime settings?

Mine might slightly differ from yours considering I'm Lapped and delidded, but I can post them for you if you want


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> He is using LN2 to cool the cpu, extreme overclocking, on air you will never be able to run voltage that high it would kill the cpu instantly.


Correct


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hello there
> 
> I recently upgraded to MSI Z97 Mpower / Noctua NH-D15 and i7 4790k.
> 
> I am seeing really nice overclocks around here (from 4700 to 5000mhz). I would ike to ask you, if you can download the latest Prime 95 and run the blend test (with 90% RAM) for like an hour and post your temps here.
> 
> On the latest version of Prime (28.5) I am able to do only 4300 mhz and the temps are crazy. (Vcore 1.2 / Vring 1.1 / VID 1.9)
> 
> There is a link for the Prime 95:
> 
> http://download.mersenne.ca/gimps/p95v285.win64.zip
> 
> And here are two pics how to set it up:
> 
> I am curious about your temps, becouse I need to know if I am doing something wrong or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you guys


When you guys ask about Prime95 temps, it's helpful to have Core Temp/HWINFO/XTU up and tell us the CPU Total TDP indicated. It's fairly accurate (I checked with a wall meter) and it can help determine whether your test is just very high power or if the IHS gap is too big.

For example, I know that my NH-D14 setup is only good up to 150W. Any more and it hits TjMax.


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Temps at what voltage? And which prime settings?
> 
> Mine might slightly differ from yours considering I'm Lapped and delidded, but I can post them for you if you want


Sure I want you to









Mine is:

i7 4790k
Core: 4300 Mhz
Cache: 4000 Mhz
RAM: 2400 Mhz 1.65v
vCore: 1.2V
vRing: 1.1V
VRIN: 1.9V

Prime 95 settings:
custom Blend with 90% of my RAM (7200 MB exactly) for 1 hour + ticked both options in Advanced tab (like on screenshots)
my temps are in 80s (max was 85C) - most of the time it is like 60s but when SmallFFT part of Blend test starts, it pushes the temps higher


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> When you guys ask about Prime95 temps, it's helpful to have Core Temp/HWINFO/XTU up and tell us the CPU Total TDP indicated. It's fairly accurate (I checked with a wall meter) and it can help determine whether your test is just very high power or if the IHS gap is too big.
> 
> For example, I know that my NH-D14 setup is only good up to 150W. Any more and it hits TjMax.


yeah I know I am sorry, these shots were just to make an example how to set Prime









I will post my own results later this day

awaiting your results !


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hello there
> 
> I recently upgraded to MSI Z97 Mpower / Noctua NH-D15 and i7 4790k.
> 
> I am seeing really nice overclocks around here (from 4700 to 5000mhz). I would ike to ask you, if you can download the latest Prime 95 and run the blend test (with 90% RAM) for like an hour and post your temps here.
> 
> On the latest version of Prime (28.5) I am able to do only 4300 mhz and the temps are crazy. (Vcore 1.2 / Vring 1.1 / VID 1.9)
> 
> There is a link for the Prime 95:
> 
> http://download.mersenne.ca/gimps/p95v285.win64.zip
> 
> And here are two pics how to set it up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious about your temps, becouse I need to know if I am doing something wrong or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you guys


Followed what you said, seems to be running no problem with 4.8ghz 1.325v. Temps in 60s-70s using 14gb of ram

aka, something is wrong with yours.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Satchmo0016*
> 
> That bench score looks a little low, i'm seeing 1070 @ 4.6ghz on my chip


It likes RAM speed and of course runs hotter with higher RAM speed too.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redpenny*
> 
> Adding my info to the database, scratching my head why my temps are so high......Looks like I have some reading to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s223.photobucket.com/user/ispyuspy1/media/stresstest_zps933a3450.png.html
> http://s223.photobucket.com/user/ispyuspy1/media/photo_zps923d4d93.jpg.html
> 
> CPU Overclock - 4.4 (Too hot to go higher)
> CPU STOCK VID/OC'd VID - 1.088 / 1.2024
> Maximum CPU Temp - 92C-91-88-81
> Batch Number - L329C244 (Microcenter)
> Ram Speed/Timing - 1866mhz 9 -10-9-28
> Motherboard - Asus Z97-A
> Delidded - No
> Price - $300
> Cooling - Corsair H100i


I would think that is a bug of some sort. Maybe the cooler seat is off? I hope you get that worked out.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hello there
> 
> I recently upgraded to MSI Z97 Mpower / Noctua NH-D15 and i7 4790k.
> 
> I am seeing really nice overclocks around here (from 4700 to 5000mhz). I would ike to ask you, if you can download the latest Prime 95 and run the blend test (with 90% RAM) for like an hour and post your temps here.
> 
> On the latest version of Prime (28.5) I am able to do only 4300 mhz and the temps are crazy. (Vcore 1.2 / Vring 1.1 / VID 1.9)
> 
> There is a link for the Prime 95:
> 
> http://download.mersenne.ca/gimps/p95v285.win64.zip
> 
> And here are two pics how to set it up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious about your temps, becouse I need to know if I am doing something wrong or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you guys


28.5 is normally hotter than IBT at max.


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Followed what you said, seems to be running no problem with 4.8ghz 1.325v. Temps in 60s-70s using 14gb of ram
> 
> aka, something is wrong with yours.


may I ask what RAM speed and voltage do you have ?

Edit: Looking forward for some more results


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> may I ask what RAM speed and voltage do you have ?


Sure 2400 10-12-12-31 1T 1.62v


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Sure 2400 10-12-12-31 1T 1.62v


damn what am I doing wrong ?









btw for how long did you run it ? also what cooler do you have ?

thanks


----------



## Peen

I don't know, what are crazy temps to you? Try reseating HSF, then start over by loading bios defaults, restart and then go into bios. Leave everything at auto but manual enter vcore. Set RAM 1600 with loose timings 1.5v. See if that makes a difference.

I did delid so that made a huge difference in temps.


----------



## joll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> damn what am I doing wrong ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw for how long did you run it ? also what cooler do you have ?
> 
> thanks


I'm running a 4790K under a D14 and my temps are horrid under Prime95 28.5 and pretty bad with Intel Burn Test. It's pretty hard to mount these Noctua coolers wrong, and I have been getting similar results between my 4770K and 4790K (with the newer chip being stable at higher speeds).

I wish I had a magic chip that ran in the 70's at worst with 1.23 or so volts, but it just isn't happening.

EDIT: To be clear, this is running the "Blend" test. Sure, some tests putt along at 60 degress Celsius, but others will make the chip throttle. I watch the power draw on my UPS, and there is a massive difference between certain tests that correspond with the increased heat.


----------



## Lukas026

hmm maybe thats it - I didnt delid and dont know if I should









my temps are in 80s so its not "that" crazy but you know, its only with 1.2V on core !

whats your cooler please or can you post your entire RIG spec please ?

thanks


----------



## blu3dragon

Hmm, well just got mine up and running. Not sure if I am doing something wrong, or just got a poor chip, but 4.6GHz @1.3V rebooted after a few min in prime95. Temps were all <70


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blu3dragon*
> 
> Hmm, well just got mine up and running. Not sure if I am doing something wrong, or just got a poor chip, but 4.6GHz @1.3V rebooted after a few min in prime95. Temps were all <70


*WHICH VERSION OF PRIME*


----------



## blu3dragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> *WHICH VERSION OF PRIME*


28.5


----------



## spacin9

Here's a few benchies .. the first is the most I could get now @ 4.9 Ghz. Cinebench crashes but it could get through 3dMark. The second is what I settled on for stability and temps.. I changed my motherboard and for anyone thinking Z97 is better than Z87 for I7 4790K, I was getting better clocks with lower voltages with the XPower Z87. But the Sabertooth Mark 1 is a pretty decent board... perhaps not the best for benchmarking with high overclocks, but looks to be a solid board.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Here's a few benchies .. the first is the most I could get now @ 4.9 Ghz. Cinebench crashes but it could get through 3dMark. The second is what I settled on for stability and temps.. I changed my motherboard and for anyone thinking Z97 is better than Z87 for I7 4790K, I was getting better clocks with lower voltages with the XPower Z87. But the Sabertooth Mark 1 is a pretty decent board... perhaps not the best for benchmarking with high overclocks, but looks to be a solid board.


i'm about to receive my z97 xpower,so i will see if there is some difference between maximus vi extreme z87 and z97.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I did delid so that made a huge difference in temps.


lol, well fairly important point when discussing temps...


----------



## Crouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Microcenter sale in the U.S . was Redonk. I got my 4790k for 279 and the bundle was a z97 MSI Gaming 5 for $80 more. Most people here couldn't pass that up. Not even my biased and cheap face.


Wow, what a great! You guys are lucky


----------



## fateswarm

MSI's gaming 7 from a Hero is a distinct downgrade. You go from a digital controler of 8 true phases to a 6 phase analog controller and mosfets that heat up more easily (even though, it is not inadequate at all, for air or water at least). An extra advantage of digital controllers appears to be that it's the only way to read detailed voltage, current, power data on HWInfo (though I'm not sure if ASUS hides that in order to still keep a secret what kind of controller they are using).


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> MSI's gaming 7 from a Hero is a distinct downgrade. You go from a digital controler of 8 true phases to a 6 phase analog controller and mosfets that heat up more easily (even though, it is not inadequade at all, for air or water at least). An extra advantage of digital controllers appears to be that it's the only way to read detailed voltage, current, power data on HWInfo (though I'm not sure is ASUS hides that in order to still keep a secret what kind of controller they are using).


Edit

........


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> lol, well fairly important point when discussing temps...


hmm it seems it still is crucial









shoudnt Intel use better TIM on Devils Canynon CPU's btw ?

Can some more ppl run Prime 28.5 and show temps plase ?









Thanks


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A L I E N*
> 
> Wow, you got $320 for your 4770k, I'd take that in a second for mine, and mines brand new, lol. I went by my local mc today, to look at motherboards and maybe pick up a 4790k, but they were out. They were telling me they're selling kinda quick, but should have more by Friday,


Ya I had my chip listed on my local classifieds , don't myself if I can get $300 I will sell and upgrade , got my asking price of $320 some I'm happy , dude obviously not the brightest when it comes to buying used chips because will can find the 4770k locally and only used for $250 lol


----------



## cyborgo09

Hello all. I received my 4790K today and tested.

BATCH# L418C209
M/B:ASUS Z97 Pro BIOS 1103
MEM:G Skill TridentX F3-2400C1016GB(8GBx2)
Cooler:Kraken X60
V/C:780Ti Dual Classified
SSD:Crucial MX100512GB

STOCK Voltage:1.043V

At 4.7GHz

Adaptive +0.094V
BIOS 1.248V
OS 1.241V
OCCT 1.275V(MAX temp:94C/Ambient temp:24C)

Yes, it is rock solid.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hmm it seems it still is crucial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoudnt Intel use better TIM on Devils Canynon CPU's btw ?
> 
> Can some more ppl run Prime 28.5 and show temps plase ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Your temps are normal with prime 28.5. But temps on prime blend 28.5 for the first several minutes are low because it runs into larger ffts first, it only becomes hot (20-25C hotter) after running into one of the smaller ffts on blend. Also anyone that delidded, temps wont be that bad.

With 20C ambient temps (a/c turned up) custom water, 2 large rads:
Prime 95 28.5 blend because of the use of FMA3 instructions on my 4.7ghz w/1.28v when it hits small ffts on blend temps are in high 90's...but larger ffts early on (60K to 4096K) temps are 60's-low 70's. Some small ffts pushed it to 100C, so stopped running it after few hours. Ran it longer using custom that excluded smaller ffts.

Prime 27.9 (avx but no FMA3) temps on same settings max out in high 80's at normal 24-25C ambient.

Im stable with both at same vcore, hence stick with 27.9 since doesnt run temps needlessly that high.

Gaming temps in 50's max.


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Just ordered my 4790k too.I dont know if this is going to be an L3 or L4 batch,i couldnt wait and search more. I hope it will serve my Z87 Sabertooth well along with the 32 GB of Kingston hyperX fury 1866 MHz RAM that i ordered too.


----------



## fateswarm

Our own Sin0822 wrote a very detailed Overclocking Report on 4790K for TweakTown

http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/6486/intel-4790k-devil-s-canyon-s-spec-sr219-cpu-overclocking-report/index.html

A graph sample:


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Your temps are normal with prime 28.5. But temps on prime blend 28.5 for the first several minutes are low because it runs into larger ffts first, it only becomes hot (20-25C hotter) after running into one of the smaller ffts on blend. Also anyone that delidded, temps wont be that bad.
> 
> With 20C ambient temps (a/c turned up) custom water, 2 large rads:
> Prime 95 28.5 blend because of the use of FMA3 instructions on my 4.7ghz w/1.28v when it hits small ffts on blend temps are in high 90's...but larger ffts early on (60K to 4096K) temps are 60's-low 70's. Some small ffts pushed it to 100C, so stopped running it after few hours. Ran it longer using custom that excluded smaller ffts.
> 
> Prime 27.9 (avx but no FMA3) temps on same settings max out in high 80's at normal 24-25C ambient.
> 
> Im stable with both at same vcore, hence stick with 27.9 since doesnt run temps needlessly that high.
> 
> Gaming temps in 50's max.


thats what I though. I will try 27.9 and see what temps I am getting...


----------



## tafkamk

Ok finally got my 4790k installed seeing higher then expected temps though at stock speed. 67-71c on prime 95 max heat test. Motherboard is a VII Hero, cooling is a 360mm and a 240mm rad with a d5 pump an ek supremacy and a ek 7970 csq block.

At first I was just thinking a bad block mount but seeing something else kind of odd.
I noticed my vcore under load is 1.248v (as per asus software and cpu-z/hwmonitor) which seems a little high for stock vcore, I also noticed under load every core is 4.4ghz, so I'm wondering if ASUS may be doing some overclocking for me , which might explain the higher vcore.

I still intend to reseat the water block tonight, my vIdeo card temps are where I expect , r280 hitting about 41c under load so loop seems fine. So unfortunately no overclocking results until I resolve this.

Anyway ran out of time to play around last night, and off to work now


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tafkamk*
> 
> Ok finally got my 4790k installed seeing higher then expected temps though at stock speed. 67-71c on prime 95 max heat test. Motherboard is a VII Hero, cooling is a 360mm and a 240mm rad with a d5 pump an ek supremacy and a ek 7970 csq block.
> 
> At first I was just thinking a bad block mount but seeing something else kind of odd.
> I noticed my vcore under load is 1.248v (as per asus software and cpu-z/hwmonitor) which seems a little high for stock vcore, I also noticed under load every core is 4.4ghz, so I'm wondering if ASUS may be doing some overclocking for me , which might explain the higher vcore.
> 
> I still intend to reseat the water block tonight, my vIdeo card temps are where I expect , r280 hitting about 41c under load so loop seems fine. So unfortunately no overclocking results until I resolve this.
> 
> Anyway ran out of time to play around last night, and off to work now


Which prime? I feel like prime is just an excessive test for stability unless your a miner/folder

But those temps are just about right. My 4.5 chip running @ 1.265v was running those temps under 2.54 ibt [4770k delid] with just a 240 rad on a mcp655 swiftech pump


----------



## tafkamk

Latest
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Which prime? I feel like prime is just an excessive test for stability unless your a miner/folder


Latest version of prime , the test labeled max heat, sorry I forget the exact name not in front of a pc at the moment.

As I'm at stock speeds it's not really for stability more so to ensure cooling is operating as expected.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Our own Sin0822 wrote a very detailed Overclocking Report on 4790K for TweakTown
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/6486/intel-4790k-devil-s-canyon-s-spec-sr219-cpu-overclocking-report/index.html
> 
> A graph sample:


Its looking like stock low VID really may not matter as much as it did with 4770K.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tafkamk*
> 
> Latest
> Latest version of prime , the test labeled max heat, sorry I forget the exact name not in front of a pc at the moment.
> 
> As I'm at stock speeds it's not really for stability more so to ensure cooling is operating as expected.


Well your in the means of your temperature also take a look at that review that was posted


----------



## carlhil2

Weekend started early, testing my chip @4.7 @1.25v, [1.254v in windows], 20 loops of intel burn test, now prime...EDIIT: crashed at the 23 loop of burn test..on to 1.258v..


----------



## tafkamk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> Well your in the means of your temperature also take a look at that review that was posted


If you mean the TweakTown review, that is air cooling. I didnt see these temps to 1.36v to 1.4v range on Ivy Bridge, so something is definitely not right.


----------



## Pit2k

What sort of cache voltages are you guys running and uncore/cache ratios? I think this is what's holding back my stability at 4.8ghz.


----------



## carlhil2

What would you guys prefer 24/7, 4.7 @1.259v, or, 4.8 @1.28+v?


----------



## Asus11

Have a L419B592 at home.. Just arrived

I'll report back later 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> What would you guys prefer 24/7, 4.7 @1.259v, or, 4.8 @1.28+v?


If it stays 1.28v on a multimeter I may have used it.


----------



## Peepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> 5Ghz cinebench done. RAM 2600mhz, everything else auto and 1.4v.
> 
> Pretty sure I can do lower volts...almost did 1.38v too
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2082237/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


What is your ambient temp? And how custom is your loop? How many rads? I am wondering if I didn't use enough gelid extreme after I delidded. I am on water too, 30C ambient, gets up to mid 70's in XTU benchmark. 1.26 volts.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> If it stays 1.28v on a multimeter I may have used it.


I doubt my chip could do 4.8 @1.28+, but, since I am stable @4.7, 1.258v, I will try 4.8 just to see how low I can get the voltage, testing my chip on first day, I had 4.8 @1.34v, haven't tried at lower vcore yet...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peepr*
> 
> What is your ambient temp? And how custom is your loop? How many rads? I am wondering if I didn't use enough gelid extreme after I delidded. I am on water too, 30C ambient, gets up to mid 70's in XTU benchmark. 1.26 volts.


Sounds about right, I hit those temps at that voltage after 20-25 loops of intel burn test. my loop consist of a RX 240mm in push only, and, my old RS 360 rad in push only, fans at medium speed...oh, my ambient is about 26 c..oops, my bad, you are delidded..


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A L I E N*
> 
> Wow, you got $320 for your 4770k, I'd take that in a second for mine, and mines brand new, lol. I went by my local mc today, to look at motherboards and maybe pick up a 4790k, but they were out. They were telling me they're selling kinda quick, but should have more by Friday,


Man you are so lucky in my Country the 4770K Cost is 549 dollars









i see in micro center and the 4790K are very cheap, none of my friends live near

Good luck on your new batch bro !!!


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> In 10 years of overclocking multiple chips, never had any stability problems including gaming after passing prime for 10+ hours and never will. I would bsod multiple times gaming if I did it your way, since I can pass cinebench at completely unstable settings. If it works for you, great, I have zero interest in it...


bro im not saying you can't do it...just that u can have a reference on R15 then just up 2 notches of vcore and GAME easy...PRIME will eat MORE volts that needed for 24/7 you got me now ? maybe i didn't explain my self well


----------



## blueMach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> When you guys ask about Prime95 temps, it's helpful to have Core Temp/HWINFO/XTU up and tell us the CPU Total TDP indicated. It's fairly accurate (I checked with a wall meter) and it can help determine whether your test is just very high power or if the IHS gap is too big.
> 
> For example, I know that my NH-D14 setup is only good up to 150W. Any more and it hits TjMax.


This is with NH-U14S temps in the 50's, vcore 1.24, clock 4.7, uncore/ring 39, memory 1600/xmp all else defaults. I'm amazed actually because my 4770K could only run this at 4.3 with temps in the 70's. You might check your mount? My ambient is 74F also.


----------



## carlhil2

my new 24/7 clock/voltage...http://valid.x86.fr/4a248s


----------



## Deteria

Managed to get to 4.7GHz on my L3 batch chip. Had to lower my cache/ring ratio down from 44x to 40 and upped cache/ring voltage to 1.2V. Raised VCORE to 1.287 and seems stable. Before when my cache/ring ratio was at 44, it would BSOD seconds/minutes within running AIDA or XTU even at 1.3V VCORE. I guess that was the culprit.


----------



## Peepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Sounds about right, I hit those temps at that voltage after 20-25 loops of intel burn test. my loop consist of a RX 240mm in push only, and, my old RS 360 rad in push only, fans at medium speed...oh, my ambient is about 26 c..oops, my bad, you are delidded..


hmm yea. I noticed about a 10C drop after delid. Perhaps my ambient temps are just too high right now. Summer in south Texas is no fun.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueMach*
> 
> This is with NH-U14S temps in the 50's, vcore 1.24, clock 4.7, uncore/ring 39, memory 1600/xmp all else defaults. I'm amazed actually because my 4770K could only run this at 4.3 with temps in the 70's. You might check your mount? My ambient is 74F also.


Nice chip...


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deteria*
> 
> Managed to get to 4.7GHz on my L3 batch chip. Had to lower my cache/ring ratio down from 44x to 40 and upped cache/ring voltage to 1.2V. Raised VCORE to 1.287 and seems stable. Before when my cache/ring ratio was at 44, it would BSOD seconds/minutes within running AIDA or XTU even at 1.3V VCORE. I guess that was the culprit.


There will be negligible performance difference between uncore 44 and 47, and definitely stability differences. 4.8 uncore is a hard wall on mine, and apparently on many. I need 1.24v vring for 4.7 benching (not prime). I have tried 1.2 to 1.4 vring and 48 uncore is instant bsod without any load. I think uncore 40 to 44 is sweet spot, easy to get prime stable at reasonable vring, and doesnt affect ability for higher core.


----------



## tripleclick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueMach*
> 
> This is with NH-U14S temps in the 50's, vcore 1.24, clock 4.7, uncore/ring 39, memory 1600/xmp all else defaults. I'm amazed actually because my 4770K could only run this at 4.3 with temps in the 70's. You might check your mount? My ambient is 74F also.


Do you have HT on or off? I have the same NH-U14S in Push/Pull, clock 4.7, vid 1.215, uncore 40, vrin 1.9, LLC 4, memory 2400/xmp, ambient 73F and I hit 86c running IBT high. I reapplied paste with no change in temps.


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueMach*
> 
> This is with NH-U14S temps in the 50's, vcore 1.24, clock 4.7, uncore/ring 39, memory 1600/xmp all else defaults. I'm amazed actually because my 4770K could only run this at 4.3 with temps in the 70's. You might check your mount? My ambient is 74F also.


the RAM speed might be why you have such a good temps...

also which version of prime are you using ? and what test did you use ?

FYI the real pain for CPU starts when the Blend test goes to the part, when it is doing small ffts (something like 10th min of Blend test)...


----------



## blueMach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Nice chip...


Thanks! Seems to be same as yours. I think 4.7 is good enough for 24/7 for a few months to see how others degrade. What do you think? I've read a lot about 4770K running at 1.35 and 1.4 without problems for the past year but according to this interview with Intel engineer, (



) I detected that these chips shouldn't go so high.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueMach*
> 
> Thanks! Seems to be same as yours. I think 4.7 is good enough for 24/7 for a few months to see how others degrade. What do you think? I've read a lot about 4770K running at 1.35 and 1.4 without problems for the past year but according to this interview with Intel engineer, (
> 
> 
> 
> ) I detected that these chips shouldn't go so high.


I am not sure, but, I am comfortable running my chip at 4.7/1.258v 24/7, I can always return it to microcenter for a new replacement chip with warranty, if anything happens to this one..


----------



## Deteria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I am not sure, but, I am comfortable running my chip at 4.7/1.258v 24/7, I can always return it to microcenter for a new replacement chip with warranty, if anything happens to this one..


I was under the impression that < 1.3V is fine for the 4790k? It's not like you are running full load 24/7.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hmm it seems it still is crucial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoudnt Intel use better TIM on Devils Canynon CPU's btw ?
> 
> Can some more ppl run Prime 28.5 and show temps plase ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Voltage to voltage they are the same for temperature wise.

Only difference is cpu scales a bit more freely is the best way i can describe dc. Cache scaling is the same.
From what i can tell. Before on 4770k there were many crappy ones n most of them had unstable vccin. Dc fixed this part.

Based on testing about 20++ 4770k and so far 5 4790k. really god of luck is not with me at all. More like laughing at me every minute.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*L419B533*.
_Vid : 1.036, 1.25v OC 4.6ghz, Cache 4.2ghz._

temp stated 71 C there was because i am encoding some blu-rays atm.

Superstable. Linpack Library, Custom test suite etc. So this will continue the work of previous cpu for the next 24/7 till the next gen of mobo/cpu comes out.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deteria*
> 
> I was under the impression that < 1.3V is fine for the 4790k? It's not like you are running full load 24/7.


Yeah, my clocks are adaptive, my voltage isn't, still, it should be ok..


----------



## Deteria

Can't you do adaptive voltage? My comp is always 4.7GHz, but under more load, the voltage goes up and tops out at ~1.3V?


----------



## spenceaj

been looking up on this thread for a few weeks now, if i can get the 4670k for 180 and the 4690k for 230 is it really worth the 50$? im not seeing huge OC differences and i was only looking to go around 4.5 Ghz


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deteria*
> 
> Can't you do adaptive voltage? My comp is always 4.7GHz, but under more load, the voltage goes up and tops out at ~1.3V?


My chip seems to need more juice , like 1.3+V adaptive for 4.7/8, I'd rather chance 24/7 @1.258v locked...


----------



## blueMach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Nice chip...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tripleclick*
> 
> Do you have HT on or off? I have the same NH-U14S in Push/Pull, clock 4.7, vid 1.215, uncore 40, vrin 1.9, LLC 4, memory 2400/xmp, ambient 73F and I hit 86c running IBT high. I reapplied paste with no change in temps.


It's on. The small FFT's is what does it. If I run it alone, it shoots up temps. Version is 28.5. There is lots of discussion about prime95 and stability testing etc. I use Intel XTU benchmark option and if I pass it, along with an encode of a 3 hour movie using FFMPEG libx264 codec, with browsing going etc. then I'm good. I don't game. This machine is mainly a media center/toy.


----------



## brpc

Hi, first post here.

Got my i7-4790k on 6/26, batch L418C169 with 1.056vid... was having horrible temps with NT-H1 and an H100, like 100C+ @ 1.27v horrible. Paste application was not a problem, re-applied multiple times to no avail.

Decided to delid because I felt like I had no other choice if I wanted to get past 4.6, which runs fine at 1.260v - even with this I was getting high 80s - mid 90s under normal stress test (IBT "High")

Anyway, this is what I found when I delided; I was utterly shocked (yet not surprised, given my temps):



Yes, that's a massive air bubble. On the stock die-IHS TIM.

More pics here:


http://imgur.com/6wmOX


Since delidding and switching to Gelid GC (03) Extreme, I can pump it up to 1.32v (farthest I've gone so far) and it only hits mid 90s. Still tweaking, but pretty much have 4.7 stable. I wanted 4.8 but I think that's my chip's limit. Not comfortable running mid 1.3's but I'll see what I can do by increasing CPU Cache voltage.


----------



## carlhil2

@blueMach " This machine is mainly a media center/toy.







.." That's me exactly, my rig is pushing a 750ti..


----------



## Deteria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> My chip seems to need more juice , like 1.3+V adaptive for 4.7/8, I'd rather chance 24/7 @1.258v locked...


Have you tried lowering your Ring/Cache/Uncore ratio? (whatever your mobo calls it)

I had a very difficult time overclocking past 4.5GHz when my cache was auto @ 4.4GHz. Simply lowering it down to 4.0 gave me the stability I needed to pass XTU / AIDA stress tests. I didn't even need to give it as much voltage in BIOS as I attempted before.

Also I believe a member here did a bench comparison of different Ring/Cache/Uncore ratio and it yielded very little performance difference; hence why I decided to stick with a 4GHz cache for a 4.7GHz clock.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueMach*
> 
> Thanks! Seems to be same as yours. I think 4.7 is good enough for 24/7 for a few months to see how others degrade. What do you think? I've read a lot about 4770K running at 1.35 and 1.4 without problems for the past year but according to this interview with Intel engineer, (
> 
> 
> 
> ) I detected that these chips shouldn't go so high.


I think that this is a wise choice. I don't think we will see too much degradation but to be on the safe side I agree with you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> What would you guys prefer 24/7, 4.7 @1.259v, or, 4.8 @1.28+v?


BlueMach has sane logic.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deteria*
> 
> I was under the impression that < 1.3V is fine for the 4790k? It's not like you are running full load 24/7.


If his chip is like mine (probably better then mine) which it is probably not he can boot 4.8 but to get stable probably goes a lil over the 1.3v mark. after 4.7 scaling for me kinda goes out the wall in terms of stability. I.E. 4.7 at 1.27 stable P95. 4.8 1.345 stable.


----------



## fateswarm

Guys on ASUSes, do you see a listing on HWInfo on power and current input and output from the voltage regulator? e.g. here I see the IR3563B controller detected. I'm interested because ASUS hides the true identity of their controllers on the physical chip.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deteria*
> 
> Have you tried lowering your Ring/Cache/Uncore ratio? (whatever your mobo calls it)
> 
> I had a very difficult time overclocking past 4.5GHz when my cache was auto @ 4.4GHz. Simply lowering it down to 4.0 gave me the stability I needed to pass XTU / AIDA stress tests. I didn't even need to give it as much voltage in BIOS as I attempted before.
> 
> Also I believe a member here did a bench comparison of different Ring/Cache/Uncore ratio and it yielded very little performance difference; hence why I decided to stick with a 4GHz cache for a 4.7GHz clock.


I am basically experimenting with Haswell, it's different from overclocking my 4930K....I am learning, thanks for the tips...


----------



## blueMach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> Hi, first post here.
> 
> Got my i7-4790k on 6/26, batch L418C169 with 1.056vid... was having horrible temps with NT-H1 and an H100, like 100C+ @ 1.27v horrible. Paste application was not a problem, re-applied multiple times to no avail.
> 
> Decided to delid because I felt like I had no other choice if I wanted to get past 4.6, which runs fine at 1.260v - even with this I was getting high 80s - mid 90s under normal stress test (IBT "High")
> 
> Anyway, this is what I found when I delided; I was utterly shocked (yet not surprised, given my temps):
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's a massive air bubble. On the stock die-IHS TIM.
> 
> More pics here:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/6wmOX
> 
> 
> Since delidding and switching to Gelid GC (03) Extreme, I can pump it up to 1.32v (farthest I've gone so far) and it only hits mid 90s. Still tweaking, but pretty much have 4.7 stable. I wanted 4.8 but I think that's my chip's limit. Not comfortable running mid 1.3's but I'll see what I can do by increasing CPU Cache voltage.


Man I'm beginning to think like another poster said a few days ago that Intel should sell these chips as a kit without the lid so they could be assembled with care. That's just sloppy for a 350.00 part.


----------



## brpc

You're telling me. And here I was thinking I had *another* bum chip (previously had 4670k - max 4.2~4.3GHz). Glad I delidded, that's for sure. This was a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> Hi, first post here.
> 
> Got my i7-4790k on 6/26, batch L418C169 with 1.056vid... was having horrible temps with NT-H1 and an H100, like 100C+ @ 1.27v horrible. Paste application was not a problem, re-applied multiple times to no avail.
> 
> Decided to delid because I felt like I had no other choice if I wanted to get past 4.6, which runs fine at 1.260v - even with this I was getting high 80s - mid 90s under normal stress test (IBT "High")
> 
> Anyway, this is what I found when I delided; I was utterly shocked (yet not surprised, given my temps):
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's a massive air bubble. On the stock die-IHS TIM.
> 
> More pics here:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/6wmOX
> 
> 
> Since delidding and switching to Gelid GC (03) Extreme, I can pump it up to 1.32v (farthest I've gone so far) and it only hits mid 90s. Still tweaking, but pretty much have 4.7 stable. I wanted 4.8 but I think that's my chip's limit. Not comfortable running mid 1.3's but I'll see what I can do by increasing CPU Cache voltage.


haha. I'm reposting this here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide/25400_100#post_22512354


----------



## fateswarm

brpc how did you delid?


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peepr*
> 
> What is your ambient temp? And how custom is your loop? How many rads? I am wondering if I didn't use enough gelid extreme after I delidded. I am on water too, 30C ambient, gets up to mid 70's in XTU benchmark. 1.26 volts.


Ambient temp was pretty hot, about 80f. Just a 240mm RAD...going to add a 360mm to the loop soon. My loops is Apogee HD, 655 pump, and the 240mm swiftech RAD.


----------



## blueMach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> You're telling me. And here I was thinking I had *another* bum chip (previously had 4670k - max 4.2~4.3GHz). Glad I delidded, that's for sure. This was a disaster waiting to happen.


I'm still learning about all this but it really shows how important the last part of assembly to the chip is. I was on a Q6600 locked board in an HP media center since 2007 until I bought the 4770K in March. I got hooked on this thread when it started and sold my 4770K last week to get the refresh. I'm glad I did. I doubt I'll take the lid off at least for a year. I ran the Q6600 hard for the first 5 years recording TV to mpeg and then compressing it to save space. It sometimes ran 24/7 and I'm still using it in my desk machine.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Guys on ASUSes, do you see a listing on HWInfo on power and current input and output from the voltage regulator? e.g. here I see the IR3563B controller detected. I'm interested because ASUS hides the true identity of their controllers on the physical chip.


No
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Guys on ASUSes, do you see a listing on HWInfo on power and current input and output from the voltage regulator? e.g. here I see the IR3563B controller detected. I'm interested because ASUS hides the true identity of their controllers on the physical chip.


Not seeing it. It is not listed and I want to believe I looked at main window and sensor window.


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> brpc how did you delid?


I used vice only method with a $20 4" IRWIN "drill press" vice from Lowes. I put a few layers of masking tape on both sides to prevent any scoring and it worked very well. Chip did not "pop" off for me, the pressure as I was (very) slowly turning the handle just went away and I very gently pulled the chip off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueMach*
> 
> I'm still learning about all this but it really shows how important the last part of assembly to the chip is. I was on a Q6600 locked board in an HP media center since 2007 until I bought the 4770K in March. I got hooked on this thread when it started and sold my 4770K last week to get the refresh. I'm glad I did. I doubt I'll take the lid off at least for a year. I ran the Q6600 hard for the first 5 years recording TV to mpeg and then compressing it to save space. It sometimes ran 24/7 and I'm still using it in my desk machine.


Yep. Honestly, the delid (at least for me) was not bad at all. Nervewracking, yes, but not bad. To be honest, cleanup was scarier than actually popping off the lid; gotta avoid those little caps next to the glue.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> No
> Not seeing it. It is not listed and I want to believe I looked at main window and sensor window.


Hrm. OK. I think they are overriding it with an "ASUS" pseudo-sensor to keep hiding the identity of chips.

I don't know why they are doing it, they probably have exceptional controllers underneath.

Probably to protect their cheapest boards from revealing themselves.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> been looking up on this thread for a few weeks now, if i can get the 4670k for 180 and the 4690k for 230 is it really worth the 50$? im not seeing huge OC differences and i was only looking to go around 4.5 Ghz


really depends if you feel like you need the latest greatest. If you are getting the 4670k used and you know its average (4.5ghz under 1.3v)or above then its a better choice imo. If the 4670k is new and clocks matter to you, you should get Dc.

This is coming from someone who had to buy 3 4670k to get one slightly above average.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> I used vice only method with a $20 4" IRWIN "drill press" vice from Lowes. I put a few layers of masking tape on both sides to prevent any scoring and it worked very well. Chip did not "pop" off for me, the pressure as I was (very) slowly turning the handle just went away and I very gently pulled the chip off.


I tried to do that and I got afraid because I had already put too much force. Did you think the force was too much?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Hrm. OK. I think they are overriding it with an "ASUS" pseudo-sensor to keep hiding the identity of chips.
> 
> I don't know why they are doing it, they probably have exceptional controllers underneath.
> 
> Probably to protect their cheapest boards from revealing themselves.


There is a pop up when you run it. Said something about a sensor and that I needed to disable it to report. I checked the do not show again tab. I wished I hadn't tried reinstalling to see if I get same message but I don't.


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I tried to do that and I got afraid because I had already put too much force. Did you think the force was too much?


At first I did, and I re-adjusted. Just look at the board. If it's not flexing at all, then you're good. In the end, it's up to you. If you're not happy with your temps, I'd go for it, but I doubt most people will have the kind of issue I did.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> Yep. Honestly, the delid (at least for me) was not bad at all. Nervewracking, yes, but not bad. To be honest, cleanup was scarier than actually popping off the lid; gotta avoid those little caps next to the glue.


what did you use to get adhesive off, just rubbing or solvent?


----------



## tripleclick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueMach*
> 
> It's on. The small FFT's is what does it. If I run it alone, it shoots up temps. Version is 28.5. There is lots of discussion about prime95 and stability testing etc. I use Intel XTU benchmark option and if I pass it, along with an encode of a 3 hour movie using FFMPEG libx264 codec, with browsing going etc. then I'm good. I don't game. This machine is mainly a media center/toy.


Ah, makes sense. Very nice.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> At first I did, and I re-adjusted. Just look at the board. If it's not flexing at all, then you're good. In the end, it's up to you. If you're not happy with your temps, I'd go for it, but I doubt most people will have the kind of issue I did.


Yeah I don't to be honest, it's more of a luxury improvement. I have to go above the voltage I feel comfortable with to clock more and I'm not temperature limited for realistic loads.

There is a slight possibility for more stability on same voltages, but that's probably not easy to occur without extremities in temp differences.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I tried to do that and I got afraid because I had already put too much force. Did you think the force was too much?


I did mine the same way with same vice. I had to tighten my vice quite a bit, my IHS didn't want to pop off at first so I gave it some love taps to help loosen it. I tape my chip down on the vice so there was no chance of it flying it away. Over all, I did two chips in 10 min...both super easy.


----------



## blueMach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> I used vice only method with a $20 4" IRWIN "drill press" vice from Lowes. I put a few layers of masking tape on both sides to prevent any scoring and it worked very well. Chip did not "pop" off for me, the pressure as I was (very) slowly turning the handle just went away and I very gently pulled the chip off.
> Yep. Honestly, the delid (at least for me) was not bad at all. Nervewracking, yes, but not bad. To be honest, cleanup was scarier than actually popping off the lid; gotta avoid those little caps next to the glue.


I've watched the videos of vice method and it looks like to me the increased pressure on the lid kind of squeezes the lid enough to break it loose from the glue. Is this what is happening in the way you did it?


----------



## Peen

The difference was quite extreme for me after delidding. It took me 1.4v at 5ghz just to get INTO windows. Couldn't stress at all or would crash. After delid, not only could I boot into windows, but do a run of Cinebench.


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> what did you use to get adhesive off, just rubbing or solvent?


I used a vegas gambler's card (it seemed appropriate at the time). Any plastic card would do, though. Slow and steady does it. It took me probably 20-30 minutes to achieve this result:


----------



## spenceaj

wouldnt pressuring the adhesive off bend the IHS and leave a gap?


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> what did you use to get adhesive off, just rubbing or solvent?


Fingernail and a credit card.


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> wouldnt pressuring the adhesive off bend the IHS and leave a gap?


Only if you keep turning the vice. Neither the IHS nor the chip board bent at all during the delid. The only thing that moves is the epoxy.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> wouldnt pressuring the adhesive off bend the IHS and leave a gap?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> wouldnt pressuring the adhesive off bend the IHS and leave a gap?


The IHS is pretty thick. You would need to put both sides in the vice and squeeze it. There is no way you are gonna bend the IHS before breaking the adhesive.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Hrm. OK. I think they are overriding it with an "ASUS" pseudo-sensor to keep hiding the identity of chips.
> 
> I don't know why they are doing it, they probably have exceptional controllers underneath.
> 
> Probably to protect their cheapest boards from revealing themselves.


lol my msi z97 xpower just came up,and on the box is written 16 Phase DigitALL Power Design
DigitALL Power digitally steers and receives feedback through a DigitALL PWM controller. This allows for pinpoint voltage delivery and lower power consumption.

i'm gonna test soon.i have to add to my waterloop mobo vrm cooler.


----------



## Peen

Here's a pic to kind of see what I mean about taping the CPU so it wont move. Also the towel is over the CPU a bit just in case as well. (This is Celeron Haswell in vice)


----------



## spenceaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> The IHS is pretty thick. You would need to put both sides in the vice and squeeze it. There is no way you are gonna bend the IHS before breaking the adhesive.


when squeezing it is one edge of vice on the ihs and the other edge of the vice on the chip?


----------



## Cozmo85

If anyone bought from TD. They have the chip for $329 now. I called in and they are sending me a $10 gift card.


----------



## Cozmo85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> when squeezing it is one edge of vice on the ihs and the other edge of the vice on the chip?


Yes, the adhesive is weaker than the IHS and pcb so it will go first (the adhesive)


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> lol my msi z97 xpower just came up,and on the box is written 16 Phase DigitALL Power Design
> DigitALL Power digitally steers and receives feedback through a DigitALL PWM controller. This allows for pinpoint voltage delivery and lower power consumption.
> 
> i'm gonna test soon.i have to add to my waterloop mobo vrm cooler.


We know the controller of the card because they don't hide the identify of their chips (unlike ASUS). It's an IR controller of some sort (they are the good ones).

Also, congratulations on getting the most overkill board around.







That beast can do up to around 2,000W and you may never need more than 200


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowBlackGod*
> 
> Just ordered my 4790k too.I dont know if this is going to be an L3 or L4 batch,i couldnt wait and search more. I hope it will serve my Z87 Sabertooth well along with the 32 GB of Kingston hyperX fury 1866 MHz RAM that i ordered too.


Make sure you have the latest bios for your board (BIOS 2004), seems like the "The Bios Updater tool" is the way to go when updating bios for DC chips.


----------



## Peppy197

Just came in from NCIX.ca, my 4790K

L419B609

also my ASUS MAXIMUS VII HERO

will be working on slapping this into an existing windows 8.1 and hoping for the best....

If that does not work I will reinstall 8.1


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Here's a pic to kind of see what I mean about taping the CPU so it wont move. Also the towel is over the CPU a bit just in case as well. (This is Celeron Haswell in vice)


Wait. If you did vice-only method, how did you hit the pcb with a block? It would have one side protruding but the other fixed on the vice (hence the force would hit the vice on the other side).


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Wait. If you did vice-only method, how did you hit the pcb with a block? It would have one side protruding but the other fixed on the vice (hence the force would hit the vice on the other side).


That's not the vice only method. Also, that's the same type of vice I used.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Wait. If you did vice-only method, how did you hit the pcb with a block? It would have one side protruding but the other fixed on the vice (hence the force would hit the vice on the other side).


I'm using the vice on the thick part of the IHS, hitting PCB with wood.


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Make sure you have the latest bios for your board (BIOS 2004), seems like the "The Bios Updater tool" is the way to go when updating bios for DC chips.


There are several ways to update the Sabertooth Z87 BIOS. 1) BIOS flashback, 2) Update using USB thumb drive directly through bios, 3) Via Windows using the updater tool.

I always use the second methoth which is clean and reliable and works for me beautifully. I did the same with BIOS 2004. No issues.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowBlackGod*
> 
> There are several ways to update the Sabertooth Z87 BIOS. 1) BIOS flashback, 2) Update using USB thumb drive directly through bios, 3) Via Windows using the updater tool.
> 
> I always use the second methoth which is clean and reliable and works for me beautifully. I did the same with BIOS 2004. No issues.


err no for z87 to install the bios for DC on asus u only can do it via the updater tool.

Theres a thread on this in rog forum already.

More info u need to ask Praz


----------



## PowerSlide

got mine with gigabyte gaming 7

batch in photo


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerSlide*
> 
> got mine with gigabyte gaming 7
> 
> batch in photo


Congrats let us know how it does.


----------



## PowerSlide

thanks knowndragon,

will play with it when i got the time tomorrow


----------



## Weber

Asus, just saw a new bios when I checked.
I delided my g3258 this morning via credit card. Hard part is razor the corner without scratching. After that, go slow, the plastic card works well. Used Tuniq TX-4 between die and ihs, got 9c and 4c lower core temps at 100% load.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowBlackGod*
> 
> There are several ways to update the Sabertooth Z87 BIOS. 1) BIOS flashback, 2) Update using USB thumb drive directly through bios, 3) Via Windows using the updater tool.
> 
> I always use the second methoth which is clean and reliable and works for me beautifully. I did the same with BIOS 2004. No issues.


Yes I know, but after updating my bios via UEFI (bios) with a thumb drive, and then installing my DC chip it wouldn't boot to bios/windows. For some reason I think Updating to the latest bios for DC chip using the Windows Updater tool provided by Asus might be a better idea.


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Yes I know, but after updating my bios via UEFI (bios) with a thumb drive, and then installing my DC chip it wouldn't boot to bios/windows. For some reason I think Updating to the latest bios for DC chip using the Windows Updater tool provided by Asus might be a better idea.


Wow. Bad strategy from Asus.Doesn't make any sense. So what exact steps did you follow then after you realised that (good that I mentioned it)?


----------



## Peen

Did I miss something? I updated my Asus in bios to DC bios no problem.


----------



## jh30uk

Has nothing to do with Asus, its down to the Intel Management Engine FW needing updated also so has to be within Windows.

Popping a DC in a Z87 and will not even post if you do not do this.

I found this out the hard way on the early release of DC by 1 UK store, Asus site had very vague info and even the Mods did not know it would not boot if you simply updated Bios using USB stick.

Lucky I was swapping from a 4770k so stuck it back in and did it fully then it works on 47970k.


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Did I miss something? I updated my Asus in bios to DC bios no problem.


That's what makes me also wonder. How did you update the bios?


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowBlackGod*
> 
> Wow. Bad strategy from Asus.Doesn't make any sense. So what exact steps did you follow then after you realised that (good that I mentioned it)?


Cleared CMOS, nothing, my only resort was to use Flashback, it worked, thankfully.


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jh30uk*
> 
> Has nothing to do with Asus, its down to the Intel Management Engine FW needing updated also so has to be within Windows.
> 
> Popping a DC in a Z87 and will not even post if you do not do this.
> 
> I found this out the hard way on the early release of DC by 1 UK store, Asus site had very vague info and even the Mods did not know it would not boot if you simply updated Bios using USB stick.
> 
> Lucky I was swapping from a 4770k so stuck it back in and did it fully then it works on 47970k.


Right..... And what did you do exactly?


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowBlackGod*
> 
> That's what makes me also wonder. How did you update the bios?


I saw early you mentioned Sabertooth Z87, then someone else mentioned Asus and ROG so not exactly sure what board we're talking about. I'm using a Maximus VI Z87 and I just updated from bios, not within windows. Worked fine no problems.

I've updated with 2 DC BIOS no problems on this board. Really have had zero problems with this board at all.


----------



## jh30uk

Copy Bios 2 to Bios 1 or vice versa (whatever you messed up) will sort it also.


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I saw early you mentioned Sabertooth Z87, then someone else mentioned Asus and ROG so not exactly sure what board we're talking about. I'm using a Maximus VI Z87 and I just updated from bios, not within windows. Worked fine no problems.
> 
> I've updated with 2 DC BIOS no problems on this board. Really have had zero problems with this board at all.


It should be the same for all Z87 Asus boards. It doesn't make any sense. I updated to BIOS 2004 without a hitch, nothing went wrong Board Works fine. I will have a look at Maximus VI Z87 and see what description it gives.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jh30uk*
> 
> Copy Bios 2 to Bios 1 or vice versa (whatever you messed up) will sort it also.


I didn't get that. Can you describe more clearly? If I just reflash using the updater isn't it going to work? I didn't mess anything actually, I updated the BIOS via thumb drive like I always did with zero problems.


----------



## Weber

I was a nub. Going from g3220 to 4790k: My biggest problem was that I left my ram overclocked in bios. And Asus can be bad when restarting from a previous Windows crash. My mobo always must goto windows first after crash, ignores the DEL to bios key (this really sucs btw). I could not get to windows or bios and RAM OK didn't help because I still couldn't DEL after it. I didn't know if clear cmos blanked the bios or just the settings, so I avoided it. I ended up putting back in the g3220 and fast ram, booting, back to bios, setting everything to auto, pwr dwn, then swap cpu's, ram, reattach the pluming. Then it came up. Lesson learned, on Asus, set everything to auto before swapping cpu's.


----------



## Cooknn

Since my validation at 4.8GHz yesterday, I've scaled it back just a bit for better temps and memory stability. I brought my core voltage down to 1.295 and dropped my frequency to 4.7GHz but got my uncore back to 4.0. Decreasing my voltage helped my temps dramatically. I was also experiencing stability issues with my memory at 2400MHz, so I backed it down to 1866 and now I'm rock solid for an hour in Aida64. This will be my 24/7. Very happy with this new board and CPU.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> lol, well fairly important point when discussing temps...


lolz


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> There is a pop up when you run it. Said something about a sensor and that I needed to disable it to report. I checked the do not show again tab. I wished I hadn't tried reinstalling to see if I get same message but I don't.


That part is for internal monitoring for cache voltage, ram voltage and mobo pch voltage.

It can be a bit buggy and consume some cpu cycles, that's why hwinfo said what to do with it.
You can still have it displayed in graph, but disable its monitoring. Or only enable cache to see what its like under load. Although Aida64 displays it too









This is in idle from 4.6ghz @ 1.23v, cache 4.2ghz @ 1.140v (both with adaptive voltage).

lol its a bit hotter, summer atm..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowBlackGod*
> 
> Right..... And what did you do exactly?


Usb mode
http://www.asus.com/microsite/2014/MB/New_4th_gen_Intel_processor_compatibility/

I updated mine in windows with its asus tool, and my IME FW didnt change since Feb 2014, used it again now with latest bios v2004, atm its still 9.0.30.xxxx.

Although I had to make sure I installed IME driver from asus site (whole package), I had newer and it kept saying I dont have IMEI installed. xD


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Holy Crap.....

I really am very confused right now


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> lol, well fairly important point when discussing temps...


Well hmmm, why do you think I mentioned it?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> That part is for internal monitoring for cache voltage, ram voltage and mobo pch voltage.
> 
> It can be a bit buggy and consume some cpu cycles, that's why hwinfo said what to do with it.
> You can still have it displayed in graph, but disable its monitoring. Or only enable cache to see what its like under load. Although Aida64 displays it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usb mode
> http://www.asus.com/microsite/2014/MB/New_4th_gen_Intel_processor_compatibility/
> 
> I updated mine in windows with its asus tool, and my IME FW didnt change since Feb 2014, used it again now with latest bios v2004, atm its still 9.0.30.xxxx.
> 
> Although I had to make sure I installed IME driver from asus site (whole package), I had newer and it kept saying I dont have IMEI installed. xD


On my hero Vii I did the bios update through windows. Didn't have any issues when it restarted it did it's thing updating flash. after two restarts and bios writing it booted up into windows.


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Can I just reflash the BIOS within Windows using the updater? Would that do any harm?


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowBlackGod*
> 
> Can I just reflash the BIOS within Windows using the updater? Would that do any harm?


It's fine, just load bios defaults so you know you're stable while updating.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Hey, so I sold two 4790ks that I had delidded, and one guy says the pcb and the box serial is different? Yet it's still a 4790k, so does that mean that I either mixed up the lids? Or that the boxes got mixed up? Both are delidded, the other guy didn't say anything yet, but the last guy who got his chip says that his serial is different on his pcb than on his box. I don't have a photo of the pcb of the chip I sold him, just the lid and the box, my camera I don't think got the pic of the pcb because it wasn't too good of a picture.

I messaged the other guy who didn't say anything about the pcb or serial.

What steps should I take? Should I just have him ship it back and refund it? Or should I wait for the other guy to tell me his serial is mismatched? And if it is switch it, and if not, then some things fishy?

I haven't touched the money from the sale it's still sitting in my PayPal account

Thanks guys. This is a first, @[email protected]


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowBlackGod*
> 
> Can I just reflash the BIOS within Windows using the updater? Would that do any harm?


Well, I said it was fine with this windows update tool









I only suggested usb cause I thought you can't boot to windows with your Z87 mobo,.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> On my hero Vii I did the bios update through windows. Didn't have any issues when it restarted it did it's thing updating flash. after two restarts and bios writing it booted up into windows.


Same here.

Only IMEI driver in windows was "missing", so I had to install that first before I was able to continue updating with that update tool.
*Its a update tool firmware Management Engine thing, I didnt have the right version installed, that's all.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Hey, so I sold two 4790ks that I had delidded, and one guy says the pcb and the box serial is different? Yet it's still a 4790k, so does that mean that I either mixed up the lids? Or that the boxes got mixed up? Both are delidded, the other guy didn't say anything yet, but the last guy who got his chip says that his serial is different on his pcb than on his box. I don't have a photo of the pcb of the chip I sold him, just the lid and the box, my camera I don't think got the pic of the pcb because it wasn't too good of a picture.
> 
> I messaged the other guy who didn't say anything about the pcb or serial.
> 
> What steps should I take? Should I just have him ship it back and refund it? Or should I wait for the other guy to tell me his serial is mismatched? And if it is switch it, and if not, then some things fishy?
> 
> I haven't touched the money from the sale it's still sitting in my PayPal account
> 
> Thanks guys. This is a first, @[email protected]


There's nothing on the PCB that says, so you either mixed up CPU's, lids, or boxes. Did you swap lids on the CPU's ever? If not you just mixed them up cpu's or boxes. You goofed up a bit on that one


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Cleared CMOS, nothing, my only resort was to use Flashback, it worked, thankfully.


this, i had the issue with a hero VI, updated bios from the inside bios option and didnt work (well worked halfway...kinda), then i flashed using the back button and it fixed the issue completely, then i did the intel manage update
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I saw early you mentioned Sabertooth Z87, then someone else mentioned Asus and ROG so not exactly sure what board we're talking about. I'm using a Maximus VI Z87 and I just updated from bios, not within windows. Worked fine no problems.
> 
> I've updated with 2 DC BIOS no problems on this board. Really have had zero problems with this board at all.


lucky D= i thought i had a chopping board at one point

also a question for the veterans, yesterday i did a small try of overclocking with some disappointing results, it was a half serious test since i had a bad headache

mobo hero VI i tried a few combinations what i remember:

4.5 i think it was 1.28 temps around 45C reading from bios BSOD on win logo
4.6 i needed 1.31v......with temps at 50C in bios....which i think are really bad BSOD

then i tried auto all settings but multiplier

4.6 needed 1.27? dont remember temps but i could get to windows without issues
4.7 needed 1.31? BSOD on win logo

to be honest i might have the wrong voltage a bit since i didnt take note but im more worried about the temps in bios....shouldnt those be lower?

i did try some test on stock and idle it runs at 30 with prime 27 temps hit 75~ and with XTU i think peak was 72

i will do a more serious testing today (if work lets me) and note all my tries but any idea what i could try? lowering uncore? increasing vring?


----------



## fateswarm

It is done



Tested to work. It's only tested though because it's on a noctua tim badly applied for now. I have to research how to remove the adhesive safely









Vice-only + Hairdryer method + I put some tape around the middle of the chip (with some paper under it to not mess the grid with glue) to alleviate me from the fear of it flying off on a brick wall.

It popped off after I put up some strong hair drying + some extra force. I believe it's the best method because the grip of the vice is very good, not as perfect as the vice + wood method but the tape helps + you avoid the instability of having to use wood.

Thing that surprised me: It was done with a "boop" sound.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Hey, so I sold two 4790ks that I had delidded, and one guy says the pcb and the box serial is different? Yet it's still a 4790k, so does that mean that I either mixed up the lids? Or that the boxes got mixed up? Both are delidded, the other guy didn't say anything yet, but the last guy who got his chip says that his serial is different on his pcb than on his box. I don't have a photo of the pcb of the chip I sold him, just the lid and the box, my camera I don't think got the pic of the pcb because it wasn't too good of a picture.
> 
> I messaged the other guy who didn't say anything about the pcb or serial.
> 
> What steps should I take? Should I just have him ship it back and refund it? Or should I wait for the other guy to tell me his serial is mismatched? And if it is switch it, and if not, then some things fishy?
> 
> I haven't touched the money from the sale it's still sitting in my PayPal account
> 
> Thanks guys. This is a first, @[email protected]


Does it matter? I mean you can't RMA a delidded cpu from intel anyways right?


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> this, i had the issue with a hero VI, updated bios from the inside bios option and didnt work (well worked halfway...kinda), then i flashed using the back button and it fixed the issue completely, then i did the intel manage update
> lucky D= i thought i had a chopping board at one point
> 
> also a question for the veterans, yesterday i did a small try of overclocking with some disappointing results, it was a half serious test since i had a bad headache
> 
> mobo hero VI i tried a few combinations what i remember:
> 
> 4.5 i think it was 1.28 temps around 45C reading from bios BSOD on win logo
> 4.6 i needed 1.31v......with temps at 50C in bios....which i think are really bad BSOD
> 
> then i tried auto all settings but multiplier
> 
> 4.6 needed 1.27? dont remember temps but i could get to windows without issues
> 4.7 needed 1.31? BSOD on win logo
> 
> to be honest i might have the wrong voltage a bit since i didnt take note but im more worried about the temps in bios....shouldnt those be lower?
> 
> i did try some test on stock and idle it runs at 30 with prime 27 temps hit 75~ and with XTU i think peak was 72
> 
> i will do a more serious testing today (if work lets me) and note all my tries but any idea what i could try? lowering uncore? increasing vring?


Start over, clear cmos and don't touch any other voltages except vcore. What cooler are you using? If using decent cooler...give it 1.3v and just keep raising multi and running prime. Oh yeah, use realtemp to monitor temps.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> There's nothing on the PCB that says, so you either mixed up CPU's, lids, or boxes. Did you swap lids on the CPU's ever? If not you just mixed them up cpu's or boxes. You goofed up a bit on that one


so i checked my receipt, he's right lol, the serial on the PCB matches one serial on one receipt, and the box matches another @[email protected] GAH!!!!!!!!! shoot me


----------



## DrT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> It is done
> 
> 
> 
> Tested to work. It's only tested though because it's on a noctua tim badly applied for now. I have to research how to remove the adhesive safely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vice-only + Hairdryer method + I put some tape around the middle of the chip (with some paper under it to not mess the grid with glue) to alleviate me from the fear of it flying off on a brick wall.
> 
> It popped off after I put up some strong hair drying + some extra force. I believe it's the best method because the grip of the vice is very good, not as perfect as the vice + wood method but the tape helps + you avoid the instability of having to use wood.
> 
> Thing that surprised me: It was done with a "boop" sound.


Congrats! I know you've been working on that delid for a while.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrT*
> 
> Congrats! I know you've been working on that delid for a while.


Oh yes I did.







lol I forgot to put tim on top of the ihs on first test.

On to cleaning then.

thanks.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> It is done
> 
> 
> 
> Tested to work. It's only tested though because it's on a noctua tim badly applied for now. I have to research how to remove the adhesive safely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vice-only + Hairdryer method + I put some tape around the middle of the chip (with some paper under it to not mess the grid with glue) to alleviate me from the fear of it flying off on a brick wall.
> 
> It popped off after I put up some strong hair drying + some extra force. I believe it's the best method because the grip of the vice is very good, not as perfect as the vice + wood method but the tape helps + you avoid the instability of having to use wood.
> 
> Thing that surprised me: It was done with a "boop" sound.


congrats on the "boop!" XD it's always a nice feeling to delid lol, and actually get it right


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Oh yes I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I forgot to put tim on top of the ihs on first test.
> 
> On to cleaning then.
> 
> thanks.


Kinda stress full at first, but it's super easy isn't it


----------



## DCheesus

Are you guys using load line calibration to stabilize the overclocks? I'm on a Z97 UD5H and the Gigabyte/Haswell overclock guide recommends Extreme/Ultra High LLC. Does setting LLC this high pose any risks?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCheesus*
> 
> Are you guys using load line calibration to stabilize the overclocks? I'm on a Z97 UD5H and the Gigabyte/Haswell overclock guide recommends Extreme/Ultra High LLC. Does setting LLC this high pose any risks?


Nope. It will help keep Vrin from drooping. I run mine on Extreme.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> Does it matter? I mean you can't RMA a delidded cpu from intel anyways right?


yes you can.... just glue it back together.

only when physically damage it or lap the IHS you cant RMA, they need those numbers on top of IHS


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Oh yes I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I forgot to put tim on top of the ihs on first test.
> 
> On to cleaning then.
> 
> thanks.


wow you got it! Congrats!


----------



## superV

damm msi idiots,they didnt put something to fix the tubes on vrm cooler,now i don't know what to do.should i leave it without cooling it with water ?


----------



## opt33

when ahead and did mine as well, just want to see if it changes ocing since have a lot of stable points and temps, and see how much temp drop....tim is thick and lopsided on mine, kind of like the first time I applied tim 15 years ago. I just used vice only on mine as well, turned slowly til it gave. Have CL pro coming, but will just use something else til it comes.


----------



## DCheesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Nope. It will help keep Vrin from drooping. I run mine on Extreme.


Alright then. I was worried because someone reported that the highest LLC level could raise Vcore by 0.08. I'm running at 1.29 currently so the additional voltage compensation could damage the chip.


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCheesus*
> 
> Alright then. I was worried because someone reported that the highest LLC level could raise Vcore by 0.08. I'm running at 1.29 currently so the additional voltage compensation could damage the chip.


If you are worried that 1.307v is going to damage the chip... you shouldn't be. As long as you havent disabled thermal monitoring to allow the chip to be throttled, you will never kill your chip with that much volts... unless of course you run it without a heatsink


----------



## DCheesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> If you are worried that 1.307v is going to damage the chip... you shouldn't be. As long as you havent disabled thermal monitoring to allow the chip to be throttled, you will never kill your chip with that much volts... unless of course you run it without a heatsink


Well, 1.37 V, but I understand your point. I did some more research and LLC seems to only affects the voltage regulator inside Haswell. I would definitely be more than fine either way. Thanks guys!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> If you are worried that 1.307v is going to damage the chip... you shouldn't be. As long as you havent disabled thermal monitoring to allow the chip to be throttled, you will never kill your chip with that much volts... unless of course you run it without a heatsink


it will just shut down without a heatsink too. Intel cpu have 2 pieces of hardware in the cpu that prevent heat from killing it. The intel rep speaks about it in that latest twitch video where linuis talks to intel rep about DC.


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Start over, clear cmos and don't touch any other voltages except vcore. What cooler are you using? If using decent cooler...give it 1.3v and just keep raising multi and running prime. Oh yeah, use realtemp to monitor temps.


I have a h100i

and will do, thanks


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCheesus*
> 
> Well, 1.37 V, but I understand your point. I did some more research and LLC seems to only affects the voltage regulator inside Haswell. I would definitely be more than fine either way. Thanks guys!


I can't math, sorry. For whatever reason I added 0.008, not 0.08. My bad; but even 1.37 won't kill your chip. I'd only be worrying about killing my chip by trying to supply 1.5v or something ridiculous that required LN2.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> it will just shut down without a heatsink too. Intel cpu have 2 pieces of hardware in the cpu that prevent heat from killing it. The intel rep speaks about it in that latest twitch video where linuis talks to intel rep about DC.


yep, back when temp testing for realtemp with calibrated thermocouple in ihs, I ran it with thermal monitor off to keep from throttling. It was an old E8400, shuts off at ~120C with thermal monitor off. That is hard wired into cpu, no bios setting will affect it. With thermal monitor turned on, if it cant keep it below 100C with throttling, it will shut it comp off soon as passes 100C.

well my adhesive is cleaned, boots fine. I did sloppy job with phobya hegrease, but wanted to see if boots ok..going to try pk1 for short term til clp gets here.


----------



## Cooknn

Hey, gang. Just want to make sure I have this right. With a Corsair H100i I should disable Q-Fan Control for the CPU, correct?!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCheesus*
> 
> Alright then. I was worried because someone reported that the highest LLC level could raise Vcore by 0.08. I'm running at 1.29 currently so the additional voltage compensation could damage the chip.


Honestly, the best thing to do is monitor under load. Then you can make adjustments as you see fit. Although I guess technically the LLC is for the Vrin, it can have some affect on Vcore as well.
For example, with LLC extreme, & 1.26 vcore running a heavy stress test, the vcore can and will go up as high as 1.272v on my UD5H. In this case I can set LLC for High and the vcore will only reach about 1.266v.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Have a L419B592 at home.. Just arrived
> 
> I'll report back later
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ok this one was worse than my previous..

last chance at this expensive lottery..

*** cant even do 4.7 @ 1.37v


----------



## Tmfs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Hey, so I sold two 4790ks that I had delidded, and one guy says the pcb and the box serial is different? Yet it's still a 4790k, so does that mean that I either mixed up the lids? Or that the boxes got mixed up? Both are delidded, the other guy didn't say anything yet, but the last guy who got his chip says that his serial is different on his pcb than on his box. I don't have a photo of the pcb of the chip I sold him, just the lid and the box, my camera I don't think got the pic of the pcb because it wasn't too good of a picture.
> 
> I messaged the other guy who didn't say anything about the pcb or serial.
> 
> What steps should I take? Should I just have him ship it back and refund it? Or should I wait for the other guy to tell me his serial is mismatched? And if it is switch it, and if not, then some things fishy?
> 
> I haven't touched the money from the sale it's still sitting in my PayPal account
> 
> Thanks guys. This is a first, @[email protected]


Hah I'm one of the guys in this story. Jeron and I have concluded from one of his receipts that there was indeed a mix up. We're going to get things resolved so no worries. I'll have to postpone joining the club for now lol.


----------



## fateswarm

Holy crap. I did the most stupid thing I've ever done. Right at the point I would inset the die after an application of CLP, I bent more than 3 pins on the LGA.

It would not boot at all with no bios errors. I spent some time trying to fix it with the pins of the multimeter. I worked. oO

Now I'm afraid to remove it in case it wouldn't work again.

Anyway. I got at least 10C less on blend. SmallFFts doesn't throttle.

Though at least the noctua on the top of the IHS could be reapplied.


----------



## KENWOOD912

¿VCCIN The voltage could rise to what extent?

Stock is at 1.8v

¿Could go to 1.9V?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KENWOOD912*
> 
> ¿VCCIN The voltage could rise to what extent?
> 
> Stock is at 1.8v
> 
> ¿Could go to 1.9V?


 1.9v is fine.

Also I am updating the front page spreadsheet, I will be updating the spreadsheet from posts in here too, but can I please remind everyone who would like to join the club to signup using the link marked "SIGNUP LINK" in the first post.

I am coming across quite a few posts in here saying add me or just people posting their results, the latter is fine but for pople wanting to join the club please use the link as apposed to posting in here asking to join.

Cheers


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Holy crap. I did the most stupid thing I've ever done.


I'm very jealous if that's the stupidest thing you've done


----------



## fateswarm

OK I think I'm done with delid.







At least 10C less on this air cooling and config. And I don't want to go near those LGA pins again.


----------



## KENWOOD912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 1.9v is fine.
> 
> Also I am updating the front page spreadsheet, I will be updating the spreadsheet from posts in here too, but can I please remind everyone who would like to join the club to signup using the link marked "SIGNUP LINK" in the first post.
> 
> I am coming across quite a few posts in here saying add me or just people posting their results, the latter is fine but for pople wanting to join the club please use the link as apposed to posting in here asking to join.
> 
> Cheers


May be because I come from a 2500k and here there are many options hahha.

I put it to 1.9 to see how it goes.


----------



## fateswarm

Ah, now that I'm able to fully test the insanity that is smallFFTs, some results:

4.6GHz: 1.24v core, 1.74v in, 43x uncore, 1.12 ring

Current input needed: up to *98A* (yep, don't expect that to be supported on the flimsy boards with 4 total phases that can do up to ~25Amps on each mosfet, and we are only at 1.24v on air).
Power input to the CPU: up to 168W (191W from the PSU).


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KENWOOD912*
> 
> May be because I come from a 2500k and here there are many options hahha.
> 
> I put it to 1.9 to see how it goes.


There is a guide in the first post of this thread that explains how to overclock the 46/4790K cpus.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Ah, now that I'm able to fully test the insanity that is smallFFTs, some results:
> 
> 4.6GHz: 1.24v core, 1.74v in, 43x uncore, 1.12 ring
> 
> Current input needed: up to *98A* (yep, don't expect that to be supported on the flimsy boards with 4 total phases that can do up to ~25Amps on each mosfet, and we are only at 1.24v on air).
> Power input to the CPU: up to 168W (191W from the PSU).


Not bad, I can pull 180W @ stock.







Push harder.

Intel saying some board's won't work and releasing a new SKU with basically just power changes wasn't just them being nice.

Non DC chips can't pull that much, nowhere near it. You're lucky to push 150W on the best water.

IF we had enough numbers, we could probably find the wall where people's CPUs stop scaling, I bet it's around 200W - even.

Then, find which boards aren't capable.


----------



## wholeeo

I think Haswell and Prime broke my PSU







, just kidding. But still, this can be why I'm having issues getting my previous stable overclocks from crashing during stress testing.



Bios is reporting I'm getting less than 3.0v on the 3.3v rail.


----------



## Nizzen

Black and yellow:

Asrock z97 OC formula - 2x Sapphire 290 tri-x - 16GB Avexir 2800mhz ram - 4790K...


----------



## caladbolg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Black and yellow:
> 
> Asrock z97 OC formula - 2x Sapphire 290 tri-x - 16GB Avexir 2800mhz ram - 4790K...


I wanted that board so bad, but they took way too long for it to reach retail.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Holy crap. I did the most stupid thing I've ever done. Right at the point I would inset the die after an application of CLP, I bent more than 3 pins on the LGA.
> 
> It would not boot at all with no bios errors. I spent some time trying to fix it with the pins of the multimeter. I worked. oO
> 
> Now I'm afraid to remove it in case it wouldn't work again.
> 
> Anyway. I got at least 10C less on blend. SmallFFts doesn't throttle.
> 
> Though at least the noctua on the top of the IHS could be reapplied.


Hey look now we can be twins lol


----------



## Peepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 1.9v is fine.
> 
> Also I am updating the front page spreadsheet, I will be updating the spreadsheet from posts in here too, but can I please remind everyone who would like to join the club to signup using the link marked "SIGNUP LINK" in the first post.
> 
> I am coming across quite a few posts in here saying add me or just people posting their results, the latter is fine but for pople wanting to join the club please use the link as apposed to posting in here asking to join.
> 
> Cheers


I already signed up but how do I edit my listing? I dont want to duplicate myself and you have already added my proof of ownership link and batch #. Should I PM you my info?


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KENWOOD912*
> 
> May be because I come from a 2500k and here there are many options hahha.
> 
> I put it to 1.9 to see how it goes.


I have some advice from 15+ years of overclocking. You're better off to leave most everything to stock settings especially if you don't know what they do on most platforms. If you just blindly start adding voltages you're probably just adding heat which results in instability. I notice a ton of people doing this, when it's really not needed. I'm running Prime blend 28.5 with everything auto just 48x multi, manual 1.325v.

Take my advice or not, but in the case of overclocking...usually less is more.


----------



## opt33

holy crap, after delidding, I just ran cinebench 3x in a row at 1.36v core 5ghz. I was expecting only temp difference. I needed 1.45v to run it about 1 in 3x successfully before, and 1.465 to consistently run it. I just walked it down to 1.36v havent crashed yet. . I dont know about 24/7 volts, but benching so far made a huge difference. Im going to keep walking down til it crashes.

my temps dropped 13C at prime 28.5 small fft load 4.7ghz 1.28v. loaded both before and after same 12k ffts for 10 mins.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I have some advice from 15+ years of overclocking. You're better off to leave most everything to stock settings especially if you don't know what they do on most platforms. If you just blindly start adding voltages you're probably just adding heat which results in instability. I notice a ton of people doing this, when it's really not needed. I'm running Prime blend 28.5 with everything auto just 48x multi, manual 1.325v.
> 
> Take my advice or not, but in the case of overclocking...usually less is more.


Your mobo is setting your LLC to extreme if it is on auto. That means input voltage of the CPU is going up under load automatically for you. Some mobos do better with the input voltage raised manually.


----------



## Peppy197

Just installed 4790K of family *L419B609* and booted up from ASUS VII HERO

Windows 8.1 loaded right away even though previous MB was a Gigabyte
activated by auto-phone call, but its good to go now.

Vcore = .1.193v @ 4.4G Is this good? temps low

But my ASUS is only seeing one stick of RAM one must be loose then the Vc will rise I bet


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Some mobos do better with the input voltage raised manually.


My comment was more in general.

This is why I say leave things at auto at first, and try one thing at a time. I see so many people just blindly changing things without just trying stock settings, and changing things after.

On this board I have now, I've tweaked everything you can really...and found it works best with everything on auto. Voltage is pretty rock solid at 1.325.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> Just installed 4790K of family *L419B609* and booted up from ASUS VII HERO
> 
> Windows 8.1 loaded right away even though previous MB was a Gigabyte
> activated by auto-phone call, but its good to go now.
> 
> *Vcore = .1.193v @ 4.4G* Is this good? temps low
> 
> But my ASUS is only seeing one stick of RAM one must be loose then the Vc will rise I bet


Mine is 1.184v @4.4Ghz across all cores at stock, so its not that bad. Running 4.7Ghz @1.28v right now.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Mine is 1.184v @4.4Ghz across all cores at stock, so its not that bad. Running 4.7Ghz @1.28v right now.


You have the same batch# that I have, you should be able to get your voltage down to 1.260+, L3's aren't bad...







mine was 1.184 @4.4 on all cores at stock also..


----------



## Pit2k

SO this is odd, aida64 runs stable, but i crash pretty quickly in x264 loops. Any thoughts guys?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peepr*
> 
> I already signed up but how do I edit my listing? I dont want to duplicate myself and you have already added my proof of ownership link and batch #. Should I PM you my info?


Yes please PM me the info you want to add.

Thanks


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> holy crap, after delidding, I just ran cinebench 3x in a row at 1.36v core 5ghz. I was expecting only temp difference. I needed 1.45v to run it about 1 in 3x successfully before, and 1.465 to consistently run it. I just walked it down to 1.36v havent crashed yet. . I dont know about 24/7 volts, but benching so far made a huge difference. Im going to keep walking down til it crashes.
> 
> my temps dropped 13C at prime 28.5 small fft load 4.7ghz 1.28v. loaded both before and after same 12k ffts for 10 mins.


Looks good!

Maybe you'll also be able to lower voltage settings for some of your previous 46x/47x/48 stability runs?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pit2k*
> 
> SO this is odd, aida64 runs stable, but i crash pretty quickly in x264 loops. Any thoughts guys?


I find AIDA64 pretty easy to pass.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Non DC chips can't pull that much, nowhere near it. You're lucky to push 150W on the best water


Oh yeah? I thought they were roughly the same on similar clocks and voltage. Some reviews were putting the temps of DC at idle higher but lower on high load, though that's not a direct comparison of power of course, especially with different tim and package.

I think we can already say the max 200W boards can't do i7 easily (mainly the cheapest gigabytes with 4 total phases and various itx boards or others on 4 total phases). That output depends on VIN but guessing roughly 2V.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Your mobo is setting your LLC to extreme if it is on auto.


Not here, unless I'm missing something in the context (particular BIOS vendor perhaps?). If I put it on auto it crashes on overclocks that extreme is stable (and I can directly see VRIN getting lower on auto anyway on the voltage meters).

It's logical anyway, they wouldn't put extreme on default.


----------



## DCheesus

SmallFTT produces absolutely insane temperatures on my chip. It throttles almost immediately at 100 C whereas I can pass Intel Burn Test all day.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1499811/alternative-guide-for-haswell-dc-overclocking#post_22514274
> 
> For a dose of "reality"...


GLO..


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Oh yeah? I thought they were roughly the same on similar clocks and voltage. Some reviews were putting the temps of DC at idle higher but lower on high load, though that's not a direct comparison of power of course, especially with different tim and package.
> 
> I think we can already say the max 200W boards can't do i7 easily (mainly the cheapest gigabytes with 4 total phases and various itx boards or others on 4 total phases). That output depends on VIN but guessing roughly 2V.


well, give it's the same silicon, but seemingly higher VID goes further, I'd hazard a guess that the PCB adds another 50W of power handling capability. The TIM change was to support only that extra 50W, and that's why things appear similar.

Trying to find 4770K and 4790K with same VID might be interesting.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCheesus*
> 
> SmallFTT produces absolutely insane temperatures on my chip. It throttles almost immediately at 100 C whereas I can pass Intel Burn Test all day.


I use intel burn test to check my temps, and, if I can pass 20-25 loops, I move on to several hours of prime..


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pit2k*
> 
> SO this is odd, aida64 runs stable, but i crash pretty quickly in x264 loops. Any thoughts guys?


AIDA is hardly a stability test. I can be pretty unstable and run AIDA for awhile.

AKA your overclock isn't stable and you need to run something else to test.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCheesus*
> 
> SmallFTT produces absolutely insane temperatures on my chip. It throttles almost immediately at 100 C whereas I can pass Intel Burn Test all day.


It's an extremely unrealistic test. It doesn't use memory almost at all and goes full on cpu-cache, something only a niche scientific app may do. I can pass the test (without throttling) after a delid on 1.24v but I wouldn't consider it a 'proper' test in general.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Lots of people are running around telling others to not go over 1.4V for long term on Haswell.

Where did this come from?

Is Haswell that different from Ivy despite being on the same node?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Lots of people are running around telling others to not go over 1.4V for long term on Haswell.
> 
> Where did this come from?


There are two very important sources. One, Intel Engineers say that to be very safe, don't exceed 10% above default voltage. Two, various people report degradation at 1.35v or above and it goes without saying LN2 overclockers know some voltages kill regardless of temps.


----------



## carlhil2

So, do some STILL think that DC is a fail? if this is fail, I hope that Haswell-E fails more...


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Looks good!
> 
> Maybe you'll also be able to lower voltage settings for some of your previous 46x/47x/48 stability runs?


I have 4.6ghz and 4.7ghz settings that are 10hrs stable in both prime 27.9 and prime 28.5 along with 4.8 shorter runs, and all temps. After I get CLP in couple days, I am going to test them out, as those runs will take a while anyways. Will be interesting to see temp change and if I can go lower volts.

made a video, really crappy one of 1.36v running cinebench at 5gh...then realized I punched in 1.366v, but anyways...you can read volts couple times...but really crappy video. dont know how others get computer screen clear on camera...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> So, do some STILL think that DC is a fail? if this is fail, *I hope that Haswell-E fails* more...


Wash your mouth out with soap!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Wash your mouth out with soap!


Lol, you [or. I], missed my sarcasm...







I will be grabbing me a 8-core chip...


----------



## DCheesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1499811/alternative-guide-for-haswell-dc-overclocking#post_22514274
> 
> For a dose of "reality"...


Hmm, recommended +0.5 V on the VCCIN. And here I'm running 2.0 on VCCIN. Better turn that down and test.


----------



## HackManSD

I think I found my chips top overclock at 4.9. I can boot into windows and browse but it'll fail with any type of stability test at 5GHz.

I am not seeing many with my batch number but it seems to do pretty well, higher than the pre-release reviews!

Batch# L352C120

49 core ratio/1.32 core voltage/44 cache ratio/1.30 cache voltage/Asus M6E/Vengeance 2400 [email protected] 2600MHz/Input 2.0

EK L360 on the CPU with Dual DC 2 GTX 780 Ti's


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> You have the same batch# that I have, you should be able to get your voltage down to 1.260+, L3's aren't bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine was 1.184 @4.4 on all cores at stock also..


hmm







mine blue screen'd at 1.260v running Aida full suite.


----------



## tafkamk

Ok things are looking much better after I reseated my water block

So far 4.4ghz (all cores) 1.2v running prime (large fft) seeing temps max out at around 61c per core (avg is about 57c). Approx 21c ambient. Not much of an overclock I know, just setting a baseline


----------



## nazarein

batch L352c119. stock voltage 1.072. haven't gotten to mess with clocks due to disappearing SSD every time I start plugging in HDDs.


----------



## KoNLaR

Just got mine today and installed with a corsair h100i, but Im seeing some high temps with no overclock but not sure if its cause of a bad cpu chip, motherboard settings, bad radiator or just bad contact between the cpu and cooler.

Lowest on idle is about 30+ Celsius while during 1 Valley Benchmark it was maxed at 80 Celsius degrees. It seems very high with no overclock at all. Voltage is 1.240 aswell.

Any help would be appriciated a lot. Im also running it on a Asus Z97 Hero. MY whole rig is in the signature.

-Thanks


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nazarein*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> batch L352c119. stock voltage 1.072. haven't gotten to mess with clocks due to disappearing SSD every time I start plugging in HDDs.


Is the 1.072v for all 4 cores running at 4.4Ghz or just 1 and the rest at 4.2Ghz? If all are 4.4Ghz then the voltage is very low, and should be able to clock 4.8Ghz at reasonable voltage.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Ah, now that I'm able to fully test the insanity that is smallFFTs, some results:
> 
> 4.6GHz: 1.24v core, 1.74v in, 43x uncore, 1.12 ring
> 
> Current input needed: up to *98A* (yep, don't expect that to be supported on the flimsy boards with 4 total phases that can do up to ~25Amps on each mosfet, and we are only at 1.24v on air).
> Power input to the CPU: up to 168W (191W from the PSU).


Which Prime was that..

I was just checking this myself yesterday using HWInfo Package Power on my 4770K and Cinebench15 uses ~150W, XTU Bench uses ~175-180W and Prime Custom 1344-1344 uses between 150W - 175W. I'm running 4.6giggles @ 1.44v (1.42VID) and 1.91v VCCIN.


----------



## Peepr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Just got mine today and installed with a corsair h100i, but Im seeing some high temps with no overclock but not sure if its cause of a bad cpu chip, motherboard settings, bad radiator or just bad contact between the cpu and cooler.
> 
> Lowest on idle is about 30+ Celsius while during 1 Valley Benchmark it was maxed at 80 Celsius degrees. It seems very high with no overclock at all. Voltage is 1.240 aswell.
> 
> Any help would be appriciated a lot. Im also running it on a Asus Z97 Hero. MY whole rig is in the signature.
> 
> -Thanks


Delid sorry to say. At similar voltages after delid I dropped atleast 10C, some cores 15C. They may have "better" tim but the adhesive process means there is too much gap. Plus one member had a giant air bubble on his die.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> MSI's gaming 7 from a Hero is a distinct downgrade. You go from a digital controler of 8 true phases to a 6 phase analog controller and mosfets that heat up more easily (even though, it is not inadequate at all, for air or water at least). An extra advantage of digital controllers appears to be that it's the only way to read detailed voltage, current, power data on HWInfo (though I'm not sure if ASUS hides that in order to still keep a secret what kind of controller they are using).


I just ordered a msi z97 gaming 7 and i7 4790k in a combo deal for $487 from newegg.com to replace my asus z87 rog hero and i7 4770k .I decided to get the msi z97 gaming 7 because I got a good deal on it and it has a 12 power phase digital power delivery system not analog so get your facts straight . and it has good reviews. on youtube I seen a video of tasty pc tv doing a review of the msi z97 gaming 7 being compared to the asus z87 rog formula and a few other motherboards and the msi z97 gaming 7 used less voltage to overclock then all the motherboards it was compared to in all the different voltage reading test .


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCheesus*
> 
> SmallFTT produces absolutely insane temperatures on my chip. It throttles almost immediately at 100 C whereas I can pass Intel Burn Test all day.


Yeah that was my project for today, Got the liquid metal ultra and clear nail polish and put that crap btw the IHS and the chip, then I put my H100i back on... idle 30c... shoots up to 100c and throttles small FTTs. Those Corsair stand-offs and bracket are oppressive... wasn't making good contact so I just got four straight machine screws and some wingnuts and tightened it up on there...now were in the 70s thank goodness.


----------



## madclassic

What would you consider good temps for the H100i and i7 4790K?


----------



## superV

*guys i really need some help !!!*
i did this on my new msi z97 xpower ac
4.5 [email protected] passed wprime 1024 temp max 60
4.6 [email protected] passed wprime 1024 temp max 63
4.7 [email protected] passed wprime 1024 temp max 66
after 4.8 ghz it boots @ 1.22v but crashes on test,no matter what voltage 1.35/1.4 it boots but crashes,also i get some memory error during test,same thing with cinebench R15,it crashes and after when i try to run it says some error stuff.
i mean look at the voltages it's impossible that stops right there.
had same thing on my asus maximus vi extreme and with a 4770k,same thing crashes at 4.8 ghz,then i tried my 4790k on the asus same crash at 4.8ghz.
then i sent my asus for rma and got this new msi,and don't know why happens this thing.
i used same ram sticks on both mobos.
corsair vengeance pro red 2x4 gb 9-11-11-31 2133mhz
what the hell is the problem it makes me bout to smash everything.









every thing is auto,just raised vcore and cpu ratio and vccin.
i put ram timings and same,freezes.
i raised ram from 1600 1866 2000 to 2133 and same freezes.


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Just got mine today and installed with a corsair h100i, but Im seeing some high temps with no overclock but not sure if its cause of a bad cpu chip, motherboard settings, bad radiator or just bad contact between the cpu and cooler.
> 
> Lowest on idle is about 30+ Celsius while during 1 Valley Benchmark it was maxed at 80 Celsius degrees. It seems very high with no overclock at all. Voltage is 1.240 aswell.
> 
> Any help would be appriciated a lot. Im also running it on a Asus Z97 Hero. MY whole rig is in the signature.
> 
> -Thanks


my chip is doing the same temps, load using prime 28 (78C~) and XTU (70C~), on a Z87 Hero and same cooler, i just hope i dont need to delid....getting a TIM is hard .... importing that thing only because its in a syringe adds 30$~ =( found out the hard way when i ordered some arctic silver
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> What would you consider good temps for the H100i and i7 4790K?


im also wondering this, and i know it depends on ambient too but its good to have some reference vs non at all


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> *guys i really need some help !!!*
> i did this on my new msi z97 xpower ac
> 4.5 [email protected] passed wprime 1024 temp max 60
> 4.6 [email protected] passed wprime 1024 temp max 63
> 4.7 [email protected] passed wprime 1024 temp max 66
> after 4.8 ghz it boots @ 1.22v but crashes on test,no matter what voltage 1.35/1.4 it boots but crashes,also i get some memory error during test,same thing with cinebench R15,it crashes and after when i try to run it says some error stuff.
> i mean look at the voltages it's impossible that stops right there.
> had same thing on my asus maximus vi extreme and with a 4770k,same thing crashes at 4.8 ghz,then i tried my 4790k on the asus same crash at 4.8ghz.
> then i sent my asus for rma and got this new msi,and don't know why happens this thing.
> i used same ram sticks on both mobos.
> corsair vengeance pro red 2x4 gb 9-11-11-31 2133mhz
> what the hell is the problem it makes me bout to smash everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every thing is auto,just raised vcore and cpu ratio and vccin.
> i put ram timings and same,freezes.
> i raised ram from 1600 1866 2000 to 2133 and same freezes.


It can be frustrating sometimes. I ran into a very similar situation. Couldn't go above 4.7ghz, so lowered the cache from 44 to 40 and bam! I gained an extra 100mhz. Been sitting at 4.8ghz for days now. Try lowering the cache if you haven't yet. Good luck. You got a great board.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> It can be frustrating sometimes. I ran into a very similar situation. Couldn't go above 4.7ghz, so lowered the cache from 44 to 40 and bam! I gained an extra 100mhz. Been sitting at 4.8ghz for days now. Try lowering the cache if you haven't yet. Good luck. You got a great board.


it's already auto at 40.
tried to low it to 38 and still freezes.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> it's already auto at 40.
> tried to low it to 38 and still freezes.


I dont know what your running for vcin, but I got mine set at 1.930 volts. If I dare go lower I run into problems. Your passing wprime at very low voltages and good clocks, something doesn't make sense. Damm.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> I dont know what your running for vcin, but I got mine set at 1.930 volts. If I dare go lower I run into problems. Your passing wprime at very low voltages and good clocks, something doesn't make sense. Damm.


vcin me too 1.9v to 2v.but same freezes.
the problem is that happend on same mobo asus with 2 cpu's,and now happens same thing with the 4790k on different mobo.
now i think that the problem can be the ram,cuz i used on boths mobos,or the psu or the ssd's ....dunno...................


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> What would you consider good temps for the H100i and i7 4790K?


I'm learning this as I go along from this thread. I have no idea. I've been on a 3820 running mostly 1.35-1.4v for 3 years and it's a heck of a lot easier to cool than this thing. I'm almost thinking I should gotten a 4820K and called it a day after all this delidding with razor blades and nail polish and winguts and liquid metal half-used the other half hardened you can't squeeze it out of the tube....building and rebuilding.

I'm running all small FTTs in row right now.. and I might have jumped the gun... it seems core 3 doesn't want to play nice and is running me in the high 80's but they are really all over the place from 80c to 89c. And it's ten times better than last night when all cores hit 100c and it throttled back to
4.2 ghz after about two minutes of small FFTs. I can live with this if it's the worst Haswell can be stressed.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> vcin me too 1.9v to 2v.but same freezes.
> the problem is that happend on same mobo asus with 2 cpu's,and now happens same thing with the 4790k on different mobo.
> now i think that the problem can be the ram,cuz i used on boths mobos,or the psu or the ssd's ....dunno...................


You may be on to something there. Swap that ram maybe.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> You may be on to something there. Swap that ram maybe.


kk i try single channel


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> *guys i really need some help !!!*
> i did this on my new msi z97 xpower ac
> 4.5 [email protected] passed wprime 1024 temp max 60
> 4.6 [email protected] passed wprime 1024 temp max 63
> 4.7 [email protected] passed wprime 1024 temp max 66
> after 4.8 ghz it boots @ 1.22v but crashes on test,no matter what voltage 1.35/1.4 it boots but crashes,also i get some memory error during test,same thing with cinebench R15,it crashes and after when i try to run it says some error stuff.
> i mean look at the voltages it's impossible that stops right there.
> had same thing on my asus maximus vi extreme and with a 4770k,same thing crashes at 4.8 ghz,then i tried my 4790k on the asus same crash at 4.8ghz.
> then i sent my asus for rma and got this new msi,and don't know why happens this thing.
> i used same ram sticks on both mobos.
> corsair vengeance pro red 2x4 gb 9-11-11-31 2133mhz
> what the hell is the problem it makes me bout to smash everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every thing is auto,just raised vcore and cpu ratio and vccin.
> i put ram timings and same,freezes.
> i raised ram from 1600 1866 2000 to 2133 and same freezes.


which msi motherboard did you get ? I am expecting to receive my i7 4790k and msi z97 gaming 7 on monday


----------



## KnownDragon

Originally Posted by KoNLaR View Post

Just got mine today and installed with a corsair h100i, but Im seeing some high temps with no overclock but not sure if its cause of a bad cpu chip, motherboard settings, bad radiator or just bad contact between the cpu and cooler.

Lowest on idle is about 30+ Celsius while during 1 Valley Benchmark it was maxed at 80 Celsius degrees. It seems very high with no overclock at all. Voltage is 1.240 aswell.

Any help would be appriciated a lot. Im also running it on a Asus Z97 Hero. MY whole rig is in the signature.

-Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peepr*
> 
> Delid sorry to say. At similar voltages after delid I dropped atleast 10C, some cores 15C. They may have "better" tim but the adhesive process means there is too much gap. Plus one member had a giant air bubble on his die.


um try to reseat first. how was your backplate bracket? all else fail then think to delid.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> which msi motherboard did you get ? I am expecting to receive my i7 4790k and msi z97 gaming 7 on monday


i have msi z97 xpower ac.ù

tried boths ram sticks in single channel.
with one i have lower cpu temps,with another higher during cinebench,and same crashes.
dunno...........


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Just got mine today and installed with a corsair h100i, but Im seeing some high temps with no overclock but not sure if its cause of a bad cpu chip, motherboard settings, bad radiator or just bad contact between the cpu and cooler.
> 
> Lowest on idle is about 30+ Celsius while during 1 Valley Benchmark it was maxed at 80 Celsius degrees. It seems very high with no overclock at all. Voltage is 1.240 aswell.
> 
> Any help would be appriciated a lot. Im also running it on a Asus Z97 Hero. MY whole rig is in the signature.
> 
> -Thanks


Okay don't let your first step be to delid or to reseat. Try and download the H100i usb link and set profile. If you are running it without link go into bios and make sure cpu fan where you hook pump at is at 100%. Check the temps again. If they are not any better how did your backplate bracket feel when putting it on. If it was very loose either add extra thermal compound or take the nylon washers off add washers until the female screw socket is level with mobo. If the bracket is loose then more and likely the pump is sitting fully against cpu.


----------



## KnownDragon

H100i temps. Most brackets were sent wrong and require added washers to the back plate read the corsair forums.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i have msi z97 xpower ac.ù
> 
> tried boths ram sticks in single channel.
> with one i have lower cpu temps,with another higher during cinebench,and same crashes.
> dunno...........


load optimized defaults reboot your computer and then enable xmp and start overclocking from the core ratio you had it last stable at and start from there


----------



## cstkl1

3d result. Rog team did it again. New bios a lot of improvement on scores.

*L419B533*

*[email protected]*

   


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



   



_*vs*_

*[email protected]*

   


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



   



*CPUZ Validation and Cinebench R15*

 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Which Prime was that..


28.5 b2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> it has a 12 power phase digital power delivery system not analog so get your facts straight


Stop talking and click my sig.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I just ordered a msi z97 gaming 7 and i7 4790k in a combo deal for $487 from newegg.com to replace my asus z87 rog hero and i7 4770k .I decided to get the msi z97 gaming 7 because I got a good deal on it and it has a 12 power phase digital power delivery system not analog so get your facts straight . and it has good reviews. on youtube I seen a video of tasty pc tv doing a review of the msi z97 gaming 7 being compared to the asus z87 rog formula and a few other motherboards and the msi z97 gaming 7 used less voltage to overclock then all the motherboards it was compared to in all the different voltage reading test .


I am going to go with Fateswarm on this one. Call it an Educated guess. Board in question I believe if I can remember right is a analog/hybrid. Should have 6 true phases with a doubler equaling twelve chokes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> 28.5 b2
> Stop talking and click my sig.


Fateswarm how is the z97 vrm info thread going?


----------



## yawa

I'm interested as well Fateswarm. I knew my MSI Gaming 5 z97 had to be cutting corners somehow to be $80.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Fateswarm how is the z97 vrm info thread going?


Still wonder if anyone has a pic of a naked Z97 OC Formula.







And the Z97M, maybe more importantly.


----------



## cstkl1

Btw on digital phases.. U got to be kidding me if a slap on heatsink can cool it.

Anyone who had dfi ut or the last evga x58 classy can attest to its temps.


----------



## MacClipper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueMach*
> 
> Wonder if the memory or video could be the culprit. I'm using 1600 speed cl9 kingston hyper-x and 4600 igpu?


Likely RAM...

Scored [email protected] DDR3-2400
Click!


----------



## fateswarm

Temps mainly depend on mosfets quality and amount of total phases. Controller quality affects it but it's mainly for steady supply (along with count of true phases). You mainly want total amount of phases and mosfet capacity for total current capacity, if you have it already beyond that it's pointless.

e.g. the latest XPower is the epitome of overkill. It can do something like up to 2,000W and you may never need more than 200.

It will never go above 30C without a heatsink in the summer I guess.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Temps mainly depend on mosfets quality and amount of total phases. Controller quality affects it but it's mainly for steady supply (along with count of true phases). You mainly want total amount of phases and mosfet capacity for total current capacity, if you have it already beyond that it's pointless.
> 
> e.g. the latest XPower is the epitome of overkill. It can do something like up to 2,000W and you may never need more than 200.
> 
> It will never go above 30C without a heatsink in the summer I guess.


But won't it waste power? I mean does over killing power delivery start to loose efficiency at some point?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> But won't it waste power? I mean does over killing power delivery start to loose efficiency at some point?


I don't know. But I suspect you are right. e.g. A small PSU running at ~50% is probably more efficient than a similar quality bigger PSU at ~5% capacity.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I don't know. But I suspect you are right. e.g. A small PSU running at ~50% is probably more efficient than a similar quality bigger PSU at ~5% capacity.


I have seen mobo reviews where it happens on the biggest vrms but it is a negotiable amount.


----------



## blu3dragon

Hmm, so i7-4790k here running small fft torture on p95v285 I am at 82-86-86-80. Is that a typical temp for high end air?

I'm using a noctua D-14 and asus Z97-A reporting a mobo temp of 23C so ambient is good.
HWiNFO is telling me 125W package power and the kill-a-watt is saying 235W at the wall.

This is with stock settings. 4.2GHz and load voltages at 1.155-1.155.1.151-1.155.
I'm seeing folks running 1.25-1.3V and can't believe that is possible on air without a de-lid. A bit disappointing really, I thought this chip was supposed to have a good tim, but it seems is only has an improved tim...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blu3dragon*
> 
> Hmm, so i7-4790k here running small fft torture on p95v285 I am at 82-86-86-80. Is that a typical temp for high end air?
> 
> I'm using a noctua D-14 and asus Z97-A reporting a mobo temp of 23C so ambient is good.
> 28. is telling me 125W package power and the kill-a-watt is saying 235W at the wall.
> 
> This is with stock settings. 4.2GHz and load voltages at 1.155-1.155.1.151-1.155.
> I'm seeing folks running 1.25-1.3V and can't believe that is possible on air without a de-lid. A bit disappointing really, I thought this chip was supposed to have a good tim, but it seems is only has an improved tim...


It's that stress test. If you insist on running prime 95 version 28. Then try custom 1344 ,1344, 6500mb it will lower temps considerably.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Temps mainly depend on mosfets quality and amount of total phases. Controller quality affects it but it's mainly for steady supply (along with count of true phases). You mainly want total amount of phases and mosfet capacity for total current capacity, if you have it already beyond that it's pointless.
> 
> e.g. the latest XPower is the epitome of overkill. It can do something like up to 2,000W and you may never need more than 200.
> 
> It will never go above 30C without a heatsink in the summer I guess.


I don't know - It gets 45c in summer at times where I live .


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Still wonder if anyone has a pic of a naked Z97 OC Formula.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Z97M, maybe more importantly.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> 28.5 b2
> Stop talking and click my sig.


I was going to get the gigabyte z97x gaming 7 in the combo deal with the i7 4790k from newegg.com but when I placed my order they took the bundle deal off . your results @ 4.6ghz with 1.24v is good but @ 5.1ghz with 1.74v is crazy . what did you use to stress test ? and what are your temperatures @ 4.6ghz with 1.24v ?


----------



## EarlZ

My soon to be owned 4790K is awaiting clearance from customs


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I am going to go with Fateswarm on this one. Call it an Educated guess. Board in question I believe if I can remember right is a analog/hybrid. Should have 6 true phases with a doubler equaling twelve chokes.
> Fateswarm how is the z97 vrm info thread going?


the msi z97 gaming 7 has a 12 phase DigitAll power design . it mite have a hybrid controller but it is not analog . and it is not a downgrade from a asus z87 rog hero . watch the you tube video with that sexy blonde tasty pc tv the msi z97 gaming 7 needs less voltage when overclocked then z87 rog formula , the z97 deluxe , and the z97 sabertooth ,


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> the msi z97 gaming 7 has a 12 phase DigitAll power design . it mite have a hybrid controller but it is not analog . and it is not a downgrade from a asus z87 rog hero . watch the you tube video with that sexy blonde tasty pc tv the msi z97 gaming 7 needs less voltage when overclocked then z87 rog formula , the z97 deluxe , and the z97 sabertooth ,


just saw the vid.
i wouldnt value her overclocking results and voltages comparison because its a auto overclocking result and totally based on bios optimization from the FAE's and bios versions. That also tend to be very skewed to what the bios engineers thought was the general result of the ES sample trays which we knew from 4770k was totally false. 4.5ghz on 4770k at 1.2 not average.

other than that good detail review on the motherboard features etc

the biggest thing about asus z87 etc hence forth design. Seriously vccin +0.4 is enough for full stability. Default on asus is always 1.7v. Heck i run mine at 1.65v up to 1.25v and maintain that 0.4v difference after that.

what i can tell u to look for in long term stability and low voltages especially like vccin...
Hint :
1. voltage frequency of cpu and dram. This is key to maintain good scaling on cpu multi and dram.
2. pll voltage. lower the better on high cpu clock stability . default is 1.2v
3. x-talk. afaik only on m6e. not sure on other brands. but it will stop any 124 bsod issues on long runs.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Maybe the secret is in the power delivery changes on the package! Considering there are leaks they are ditching FIVR on Skylake, it may have proven very problematic technically (if it's not economical or only economical). Who knows, may the FIVR is just a bad, bad, bad regulator.


haha adding the caps probably just allows cleaner input for the FIVR for the higher voltage levels they expect people to input 24/7 b/c the CPUs wont overheat like before and prevent people from pushing 1.3-1.4v on air cooling. I also want them to remove it, I find it kind of stupid other than it combines all the rails, or else we would have like 6 different VRMs for the CPU by now. Intel will either have to design the CPU to accept 2 or 3 VRs or improve the FIVR, maybe move it off-die, however doing that wouldn't be good as being in die allows cleaner delivery. The FIVR has some crazy good specs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*


Oh **** thank you, I need to change the VRM list. But it makes a lot of sense now with that board's price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> the msi z97 gaming 7 has a 12 phase DigitAll power design . it mite have a hybrid controller but it is not analog . and it is not a downgrade from a asus z87 rog hero . watch the you tube video with that sexy blonde tasty pc tv the msi z97 gaming 7 needs less voltage when overclocked then z87 rog formula , the z97 deluxe , and the z97 sabertooth ,


Why would it need less voltage??????? It would only require more VIN or less VIN the VCOre should be exactly the same, unless its not performing the same. That is like saying your Computer's mail PSU changes how much Vcore you need for a CPU OC. lol

Hint: Change in PSU didn't mean really anything other than if it couldn't power the CPU back in the X58 days and before, and it doesn't mean anything now.

So if AC/DC PSU to main DC/DC PSU to CPU meant nothing before
Why should AC/DC to Main DC/DC PSU to CPU DC/DC PSU differ? If anything it should differ less. The integrated VRM has like hundreds of phases if not thousands, i honestly forgot. There can always be a trick somewhere to make people think different tho.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*


Can you get me the other number off the other FET, its prob not 9130AL its probably something else, can u check?

Can i also get a picture of the back of the motherboard







This is like the Z97X-UD3H VRM lol...


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> haha adding the caps probably just allows cleaner input for the FIVR for the higher voltage levels they expect people to input 24/7 b/c the CPUs wont overheat like before and prevent people from pushing 1.3-1.4v on air cooling. I also want them to remove it, I find it kind of stupid other than it combines all the rails, or else we would have like 6 different VRMs for the CPU by now. Intel will either have to design the CPU to accept 2 or 3 VRs or improve the FIVR, maybe move it off-die, however doing that wouldn't be good as being in die allows cleaner delivery. The FIVR has some crazy good specs
> Oh **** thank you, I need to change the VRM list. But it makes a lot of sense now with that board's price.
> Why would it need less voltage??????? It would only require more VIN or less VIN the VCOre should be exactly the same, unless its not performing the same. That is like saying your Computer's mail PSU changes how much Vcore you need for a CPU OC. lol
> 
> Hint: Change in PSU didn't mean really anything other than if it couldn't power the CPU back in the X58 days and before, and it doesn't mean anything now.
> 
> So if AC/DC PSU to main DC/DC PSU to CPU meant nothing before
> Why should AC/DC to Main DC/DC PSU to CPU DC/DC PSU differ? If anything it should differ less. The integrated VRM has like hundreds of phases if not thousands, i honestly forgot. There can always be a trick somewhere to make people think different tho.


Finally. no idea why ppl are so hung up on phases for haswell. They are all good.

I would look into voltage options on the board and dram IC optimization.

and afaik from the transition to z97.. gaygay nd asrock leads on that front so the new boards bios all should be really good since asus backed of from producing m7e.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Finally. no idea why ppl are so hung up on phases for haswell. They are all good.
> 
> I would look into voltage options on the board and dram IC optimization.
> 
> and afaik from the transition to z97.. gaygay nd asrock leads on that front so the new boards bios all should be really good since asus backed of from producing m7e.


Well some better than others, there is a point of good to great and a point of good to crap. You still need to be able to handle the load, quickly, input the input well and clean. The reason the main PSus don't matter much is becuase the quality has heavily increased as has the output levels, 800W PSU with gold efficiency s weren't the normal 4 years ago.


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Okay don't let your first step be to delid or to reseat. Try and download the H100i usb link and set profile. If you are running it without link go into bios and make sure cpu fan where you hook pump at is at 100%. Check the temps again. If they are not any better how did your backplate bracket feel when putting it on. If it was very loose either add extra thermal compound or take the nylon washers off add washers until the female screw socket is level with mobo. If the bracket is loose then more and likely the pump is sitting fully against cpu.


Already got the Corsair Link program and have set it on performance mode but it doesnt show what mode its on and there is no way to adjust it manually. Also have set CPU Fan to 100%.
I dont really remember how it felt when I put the bracket on as it was sometime ago, but the cooler is sitting very tight and I cannot move it atleast, can neither push the backplate.

So basiclly its still not sitting fully against the cpu?


----------



## EarlZ

Is the Batch L3 or L4 of any indicator of good clocking chips?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Can you get me the other number off the other FET, its prob not 9130AL its probably something else, can u check?
> 
> Can i also get a picture of the back of the motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is like the Z97X-UD3H VRM lol...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KENWOOD912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I have some advice from 15+ years of overclocking. You're better off to leave most everything to stock settings especially if you don't know what they do on most platforms. If you just blindly start adding voltages you're probably just adding heat which results in instability. I notice a ton of people doing this, when it's really not needed. I'm running Prime blend 28.5 with everything auto just 48x multi, manual 1.325v.
> 
> Take my advice or not, but in the case of overclocking...usually less is more.


I explain what happens.

I have now the CPU to 4.6 ghz with 1.20v stable with p95 and hours of games and all right, options are Auto, only the CPU power increase to 130% the rest of AUTO.

But to go from the 4.6 ghz longer possible, nor pass me a R15 1.350v runs caught, put him at 140% power, the extreme phases, PLL enabled and nothing to do and not to climb more .

I do not need more than 4.6 ghz, I have a stock 780 SLI going to 1070mhz and I think 4.6 ghz are fine, but it's the cast that I make 4.6 ghz easy,

¿Why not 4.8 ghz??

The VCCIN not even gone, now I'll give to 1.850v instead of 1.9V


----------



## superV

guys,stop arguing bout stupid things,here you talk about 4790k and post results,if you want to talk about which motherboard is better there are other threads.

now i need some damm help!
guys i really need some help !!!
i did this on my new msi z97 xpower ac
4.5 [email protected] passed wprime 1024 temp max 60
4.6 [email protected] passed wprime 1024 temp max 63
4.7 [email protected] passed wprime 1024 temp max 66
after 4.8 ghz it boots @ 1.22v but crashes on test,no matter what voltage 1.35/1.4 it boots but crashes,also i get some memory error during test,same thing with cinebench R15,it crashes and after when i try to run it says some error stuff.
i mean look at the voltages it's impossible that stops right there.
had same thing on my asus maximus vi extreme and with a 4770k,same thing crashes at 4.8 ghz,then i tried my 4790k on the asus same crash at 4.8ghz.
then i sent my asus for rma and got this new msi,and don't know why happens this thing.
i used same ram sticks on both mobos.
corsair vengeance pro red 2x4 gb 9-11-11-31 2133mhz
what the hell is the problem it makes me bout to smash everything.









every thing is auto,just raised vcore and cpu ratio and vccin.
i put ram timings and same,freezes.
i raised ram from 1600 1866 2000 to 2133 and same freezes.
tried xmp profile and freezes.
i mean that this thing can't happen with 2 cpus on 2 different motherboards,same freez at 4.8.
other parts i had on those boards is ram,psu,samsung 840 pro 128 gb raid 0,evga gtx 780 ti hydro i didn't even install the video card drivers.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> guys,stop arguing bout stupid things,here you talk about 4790k and post results,if you want to talk about which motherboard is better there are other threads.
> 
> now i need some damm help!
> guys i really need some help !!!
> i did this on my new msi z97 xpower ac
> 4.5 [email protected] passed wprime 1024 temp max 60
> 4.6 [email protected] passed wprime 1024 temp max 63
> 4.7 [email protected] passed wprime 1024 temp max 66
> after 4.8 ghz it boots @ 1.22v but crashes on test,no matter what voltage 1.35/1.4 it boots but crashes,also i get some memory error during test,same thing with cinebench R15,it crashes and after when i try to run it says some error stuff.
> i mean look at the voltages it's impossible that stops right there.
> had same thing on my asus maximus vi extreme and with a 4770k,same thing crashes at 4.8 ghz,then i tried my 4790k on the asus same crash at 4.8ghz.
> then i sent my asus for rma and got this new msi,and don't know why happens this thing.
> i used same ram sticks on both mobos.
> corsair vengeance pro red 2x4 gb 9-11-11-31 2133mhz
> what the hell is the problem it makes me bout to smash everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every thing is auto,just raised vcore and cpu ratio and vccin.
> i put ram timings and same,freezes.
> i raised ram from 1600 1866 2000 to 2133 and same freezes.
> tried xmp profile and freezes.
> i mean that this thing can't happen with 2 cpus on 2 different motherboards,same freez at 4.8.
> other parts i had on those boards is ram,psu,samsung 840 pro 128 gb raid 0,evga gtx 780 ti hydro i didn't even install the video card drivers.


try setting cache manually. Leave it at 40 and set cache voltage to 1.180. if cache is on auto your board might be trying to run it at 48 too. after you get stable at 48core you can overclock cache separately if you want.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> try setting cache manually. Leave it at 40 and set cache voltage to 1.180. if cache is on auto your board might be trying to run it at 48 too. after you get stable at 48core you can overclock cache separately if you want.


already tried,freezes.tried lower chache and higher with higher voltages.
ye man,but can't happen with 2 cpus on 2 different mobos.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> already tried,freezes.tried lower chache and higher with higher voltages.
> ye man,but can't happen with 2 cpus on 2 different mobos.


Does 47 core pass other stress tests at that low vcore ? Also input voltage may need adjusting . Have you tried setting that to 1.950v?

What PSu do you have ?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Does 47 core pass other stress tests at that low vcore ? Also input voltage may need adjusting . Have you tried setting that to 1.950v?
> 
> What PSu do you have ?


yes at 4.7ghz @1.2v from bios shows 1.22v on cpuz did 5 in row cinebench tests with no crash,input voltages is 1.95.
i have cooler master w850


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> yes at 4.7ghz @1.2v from bios shows 1.22v on cpuz did 5 in row cinebench tests with no crash,input voltages is 1.95.
> i have cooler master w850


Very difficult to explain you getting two cpu with the same exact wall.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> yes at 4.7ghz @1.2v from bios shows 1.22v on cpuz did 5 in row cinebench tests with no crash,input voltages is 1.95.
> i have cooler master w850


reduce that input voltage

i gather ure running at
SVID disabled
Initial auto
Eventual at 1.95v.

i run mine at 1.65v with Loadline Level 8 up to 1.25 maintaining difference of 0.4
cpu 1.35v , Initial, eventual, [email protected] 1.75v.

ure prob is simple. overvolting. if higher bclk with voltage is not stable then before blaiming the board..
test the lower multipliers and see how stable it is first.. high chance ures isnt.

and i dont see how u can rma ure board unless u damage it.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Just got mine today and installed with a corsair h100i, but Im seeing some high temps with no overclock but not sure if its cause of a bad cpu chip, motherboard settings, bad radiator or just bad contact between the cpu and cooler.
> 
> Lowest on idle is about 30+ Celsius while during 1 Valley Benchmark it was maxed at 80 Celsius degrees. It seems very high with no overclock at all. Voltage is 1.240 aswell.
> 
> Any help would be appriciated a lot. Im also running it on a Asus Z97 Hero. MY whole rig is in the signature.
> 
> -Thanks


Tell me about it!

I have a z97 hero vii I'm about to buy a different board or z87 to do a comparison all 3 dcs I've had all had 1.2v+ at stock one even had 1.272v.... If this board is holding me back I'm going to sell it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> reduce that input voltage
> 
> i gather ure running at
> SVID disabled
> Initial auto
> Eventual at 1.95v.
> 
> i run mine at 1.65v with Loadline Level 8 up to 1.25 maintaining difference of 0.4
> cpu 1.35v , Initial, eventual, [email protected] 1.75v.


every thing is auto even svid.
i run vccin 1.95 and xmp enabled nad no matter vcore it freezes.
at 4,7 ghz with 1.22v from bios its even stable with prime95 for 10 mins and didn't freeze,i stoped it,but 4.8 freeze.


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Start over, clear cmos and don't touch any other voltages except vcore. What cooler are you using? If using decent cooler...give it 1.3v and just keep raising multi and running prime. Oh yeah, use realtemp to monitor temps.


ok did this......but......when im stressing the core frequency stays at stock? i noticed that when i boot the frequency is what i set in the bios but after windows loads it just drop to 40x and it never moves above that....what the hell is happening?

i can boot with 45x at 1.27v (lower and its just a black screen + reboot), after that when i check cpuz it does say 8 - 45 but it never seems to go above stock. i tried turning off all power saving settings with the same results, didnt touch anything else

sorry about the seriously noob questions but first time and kinda frustrated, is that the normal behavior and it only boost to whatever multiplier i set when turbo?


----------



## marrawi

CPU-Z Validation


----------



## superV

during wprime i get thread errors on thread 6 and look at the voltage on cpuz at idle. 48 fixed mode.


----------



## General Disarray

Planning to pick up a 4790k as soon as more are in stock at my local Microcenter, they ran out yesterday while I was at work.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I was going to get the gigabyte z97x gaming 7 in the combo deal with the i7 4790k from newegg.com but when I placed my order they took the bundle deal off . your results @ 4.6ghz with 1.24v is good but @ 5.1ghz with 1.74v is crazy . what did you use to stress test ? and what are your temperatures @ 4.6ghz with 1.24v ?


Haha no that's just VRIN don't try it.









The 5.1 was something like 1.35/.4v.

And it crashed immediately.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> The integrated VRM has like hundreds of phases if not thousands, i honestly forgot.


Hah. That's quite interesting.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> Can you get me the other number off the other FET, its prob not 9130AL


The PH5830DLX he posted has also been found on the "Fatal1ty Z97 KILLER" so I expected to be that (paired with the same mosfet).


----------



## petrus

Hi guys.

I'm having a little problem.

This oc runs fine 24/7 and in bf4 and aida64.
But in prime95 it crashes almost immediately.

I read someplace that prime maybe don't like new cpus. I have tried with up to 1.3v and getting same results.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Well hmmm, why do you think I mentioned it?


Bit late in the conversation you were having.. had you included in the initial post then there'd been no reason to comment.


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> *guys i really need some help !!!*
> i did this on my new msi z97 xpower ac
> 4.5 [email protected] passed wprime 1024 temp max 60
> 4.6 [email protected] passed wprime 1024 temp max 63
> 4.7 [email protected] passed wprime 1024 temp max 66
> after 4.8 ghz it boots @ 1.22v but crashes on test,no matter what voltage 1.35/1.4 it boots but crashes,also i get some memory error during test,same thing with cinebench R15,it crashes and after when i try to run it says some error stuff.
> i mean look at the voltages it's impossible that stops right there.
> had same thing on my asus maximus vi extreme and with a 4770k,same thing crashes at 4.8 ghz,then i tried my 4790k on the asus same crash at 4.8ghz.
> then i sent my asus for rma and got this new msi,and don't know why happens this thing.
> i used same ram sticks on both mobos.
> corsair vengeance pro red 2x4 gb 9-11-11-31 2133mhz
> what the hell is the problem it makes me bout to smash everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every thing is auto,just raised vcore and cpu ratio and vccin.
> i put ram timings and same,freezes.
> i raised ram from 1600 1866 2000 to 2133 and same freezes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> vcin me too 1.9v to 2v.but same freezes.
> the problem is that happend on same mobo asus with 2 cpu's,and now happens same thing with the 4790k on different mobo.
> now i think that the problem can be the ram,cuz i used on boths mobos,or the psu or the ssd's ....dunno...................


What is your cpu power current %, if you're on Asus mobo its in DIGI+ section, set at least 120% or better yet 130%.

Also you might have to use higher VCCSA (cpu system agent voltage), 0.050v+ offset should be enough.

I saw Vccin doesnt need to be uber high, internal PLL at auto takes care of that. 1.75 - 1.80v is enough, 0.45v is enough for that gap between cpuv>< vccin.

I had vccin at 1.79v but I kept failing in x264 openCL encoding, until I enabled internal PLL - auto, then it passed even with lower vccin 1.75v.

I have vccin input disabled and bellow manually entered 1.75v , also I disabled IVR fault management (cpu power section in AI tuner). both together can lower temps a bit.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> What is your cpu power current %, if you're on Asus mobo its in DIGI+ section, set at least 120% or better yet 130%.
> 
> Also you might have to use higher VCCSA (cpu system agent voltage), 0.050v+ offset should be enough.
> 
> I saw Vccin doesnt need to be uber high, internal PLL at auto takes care of that. 1.75 - 1.80v is enough, 0.45v is enough for that gap between cpuv>< vccin.
> 
> I had vccin at 1.79v but I kept failing in x264 openCL encoding, until I enabled internal PLL - auto, then it passed even with lower vccin 1.75v.
> 
> I have vccin input disabled and bellow manually entered 1.75v , also I disabled IVR fault management (cpu power section in AI tuner). both together can lower temps a bit.


man dunno whats happening,i did what u sed, and boots to windows 4.8 i start test then he goes to 4.4 ghz .

???????????????????????
i'll do a cmos reset the i reply

now i need to see if this cpu is a dud.is this cpu a dud???
cuz i do 4.7 ghz @1.2v prime95 stable
and after 4.8 nothing it freezes no matter what voltage when going under load.and when doing wprime i get thread errors.when booting to windows it's not smooth like should be,it kinda laggs a bit.
whats the damm problem? this cpu cant be a dud if is stable 1.2 at 4.7 ghz,there's plenty of voltage left for raising up.


----------



## Heidi

Alrite guys...joining the gang...L419B548...1.052V Vid...still everything at stock...tomorrow is the day!


----------



## bluewr

Got mine today and got int working, going to try overclocking it tomorrow.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine today and got int working, going to try overclocking it tomorrow.


almost like mine,mine 1.15v and 1.16 under load,but doesnt go over freezes at 4.8 ghz.
can u try your plz?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> Alrite guys...joining the gang...L419B548...1.052V Vid...still everything at stock...tomorrow is the day!


Trying to score a L401 ~ L420 myself but non of the suppliers in the Netherlands seems to have any. Only L3's.
Looking forward to your results!

My definition about this: L330 ~ L350 are upgraded Haswells. L401 ~ L420 are the best binned units. L420 ~ L4xx faster binned units at lower rated speeds to save waste of CPU's and saving money.


----------



## blueMach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacClipper*
> 
> Likely RAM...
> 
> Scored [email protected] DDR3-2400
> Click!


Unfortunately your right I bought the kit below trying to save a buck









Kingston KHX16C9B1RK2/8X HyperX Red 8GB (4GB 512M x 64-Bit x 2 pcs.) DDR3-1600 CL9 240-Pin DIMM Kit

I did improve the score to 9ish when I overclocked it to 1800 but this is the best I could do with it. Wonder if it would be worth getting the expensive 2400 like you have?


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> almost like mine,mine 1.15v and 1.16 under load,but doesnt go over freezes at 4.8 ghz.
> can u try your plz?


So you want me to OC it to 4.8 ghz, at what volt?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> So you want me to OC it to 4.8 ghz, at what volt?


yes try to reach 4.8ghz stable then try a few cinebenches,and tell me what voltage.
thanks


----------



## bluewr

Real bench

4670k at 4.4ghz


4790k Stock


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> Real bench
> 
> 4670k at 4.4ghz
> 
> 
> 4790k Stock


did u try 4.8 ?
bu the way what ram are you using guys ?


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> did u try 4.8 ?
> bu the way what ram are you using guys ?


Trying it now, running stability test, give me 15~30 minute.
It booted at 4.8ghz at 1.25v


----------



## yenclas

Hi !

My 4970k arrived today.

Batch L331C516

It's good or bad ? Until Monday can't build it

Thank you

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mulle1991

Hmm one Question.

Why does my 4790K shows 1.248v in CPUz nomatter what i do?

Manuel
Adaptive
??


----------



## bluewr

OK, 4.8ghz, passed realbench at 1.4v, going to try 4.9.


But for daily use, most likely going to stay with 4.7ghz at 1.25v


----------



## wholeeo

Just realized these chips have VT-D.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> OK, 4.8ghz, passed realbench at 1.4v, going to try 4.9.
> 
> 
> But for daily use, most likely going to stay with 4.7ghz at 1.25v


woot??????? from 4.7ghz 1.25v to 4.8 ghz 1.4v ???????


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> woot??????? from 4.7ghz 1.25v to 4.8 ghz 1.4v ???????


Well, that's the voltage needed to run through real bench.
4.8ghz
1.25v - Real bench crash on the first one.
1.275 - same
1.3v - Realbehcn goes through the image test, but crash half way through the cine test
1.325 - sane
1.35 - Crash when playing the video
1.4 - Goes through real bench completely with no problem.

But can't boot at 4.9ghz at 1.4v, and don't want to raise the voltage any higher.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> Well, that's the voltage needed to run through real bench.
> 4.8ghz
> 1.25v - Real bench crash on the first one.
> 1.275 - same
> 1.3v - Realbehcn goes through the image test, but crash half way through the cine test
> 1.325 - sane
> 1.35 - Crash when playing the video
> 1.4 - Goes through real bench completely with no problem.
> 
> But can't boot at 4.9ghz at 1.4v, and don't want to raise the voltage any higher.


exact like mine.
whats ur scaling?
i mean 4.5 ghz v ?
4.6 ?
4.7 ?


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> exact like mine.
> whats ur scaling?
> i mean 4.5 ghz v ?
> 4.6 ?
> 4.7 ?


4.5 - 1.25v
4.6 1.25v
4.7 - 1.25~1.3v
4.8, I think 1.3v is possible, if I don't use XMP ram profile.


----------



## Peppy197

Is this picture suitable for proof of purchase in the owner's club?
*
L419B609*



So far only stable at 4.7GHz @ 1.28v

Still learning, so I am not going to report my OC yet, or can I change its values after?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Already got the Corsair Link program and have set it on performance mode but it doesnt show what mode its on and there is no way to adjust it manually. Also have set CPU Fan to 100%.
> I dont really remember how it felt when I put the bracket on as it was sometime ago, but the cooler is sitting very tight and I cannot move it atleast, can neither push the backplate.
> 
> So basiclly its still not sitting fully against the cpu?


Okay if you tightened the thumb screws to the standoff it will lock the pump in place ( Not being able to twist it.) My suggestion would be to actually take the back panel off your tower while it is powered down and look at the backplate if possible. If there is atleast 1mm - 2mm play in the backplate ( give it a gentle pull.) Then yes your pump will not be making good contact.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> Is this picture suitable for proof of purchase in the owner's club?
> *
> L419B609*
> 
> 
> 
> So far only stable at 4.7GHz @ 1.28v
> 
> Still learning, so I am not going to report my OC yet, or can I change its values after?


Yes. There is a sign up link on the first page of this thread. Maybe sign up once you get your overclock dialed in. Good luck


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> 4.5 - 1.25v
> 4.6 1.25v
> 4.7 - 1.25~1.3v
> 4.8, I think 1.3v is possible, if I don't use XMP ram profile.


yep we have a dud,full stable for 4.7 ghz is around 1.25v+
what psu and ram you have ?


----------



## opt33

able to get higher 5ghz CB score with lower vcore 1.365, higher uncore/ some tighter mem after delid....after CLP gets here, hopefully can get 5.1, can get about 2/3 way through before freeze.


----------



## gagac1971

I7 4790K here rock stable 4.7 ghz whit 1.258V i think is perfect for every day usage.temp dont pass 66c after long gaming.....i have also swiftech h 220....batch is L418c133


----------



## yawa

Yeah I'm gonna have to delid. My die top cannot possibly be on straight. Cores 3&4 get way hotter than 1&2 and it's part of the reason I crash at anything higher than 4.7Ghz under load.

So that's my project this holiday weekend. I'm going to go with razor/credit card method. Wish me luck.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> yep we have a dud,full stable for 4.7 ghz is around 1.25v+
> what psu and ram you have ?


superV. Have you adjusted vdroop in bios? Maybe set to 100% and try if you still trying to get past 4.7ghz.


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> yep we have a dud,full stable for 4.7 ghz is around 1.25v+
> what psu and ram you have ?


Antec HPC 1300
Gskill 2400 XMP ram 16gb


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> superV. Have you adjusted vdroop in bios? Maybe set to 100% and try if you still trying to get past 4.7ghz.


tried everyting,it freezes when going under load,cinebench r15 freezes at 1.3v.
it's a dud,i'm sending it back.


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Hi !
> 
> My 4970k arrived today.
> 
> Batch L331C516
> 
> It's good or bad ? Until Monday can't build it
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


You are fine pal.It's just a batch number.You get an original 4790k.


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Hi !
> 
> My 4970k arrived today.
> 
> Batch L331C516
> 
> It's good or bad ? Until Monday can't build it
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


Anyone with this batch can report me ? Same batch means same oc and temps ?


----------



## $ilent

My G3258 arrived today, its a Costa Rica chip, batch 3418B993, stock VID was 1.012v.


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Anyone with this batch can report me ? Same batch means same oc and temps ?


well it actually means nothing.It just indicates when the chip was produced.Nothing more.Every single chip has different potential because silicon is not that accurate and other parts do play a role like RAM,psu and motherboard.Don't worry!


----------



## $ilent

Oops, sorry Power saving stuff was on:


----------



## cstkl1

here another unstable result. *[email protected]*

 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 



it seems that 4790k has a high margin of voltage tolerance for benching at 4.7ghz. This is actually stable only at 1.3v.
3d benching wont tolerate this big of difference.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Oops, sorry Power saving stuff was on:


Alright $ilent when might we expect a few graphic benchmarks on that Pentium? I know a lot of the gaming community would like to see how it fares against other chips at overclocked speeds. I am hearing through some reviews that it is on par with 4790k on most games and benchmarks. Except Multi threaded ones. Can we trust you to come up with some results. Nice Clock on that thing. What do you have cooling it and what mobo might you be using,


----------



## $ilent

You can trust me.

I will run some benches, I got custom EK watercooling and I'm using my same z97x board


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Oops, sorry Power saving stuff was on:


Good god!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Alright $ilent when might we expect a few graphic benchmarks on that Pentium? I know a lot of the gaming community would like to see how it fares against other chips at overclocked speeds. I am hearing through some reviews that it is on par with 4790k on most games and benchmarks. Except Multi threaded ones. Can we trust you to come up with some results. Nice Clock on that thing. What do you have cooling it and what mobo might you be using,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> You can trust me.
> 
> I will run some benches, I got custom EK watercooling and I'm using my same z97x board


Nice, would love to see this, getting mine to bench against a couple benches I ran with a Phenom II at 3.9GHz, alot of people are wanting to see benchmarks but it's always the one or two cliche games that get benched and that's the end of the gaming benches in that review.

I've got a list of 10+ games I'm going to be running, some results from others on i5s would be interesting and helpful for comparison.

It's a shame I dont have any TIM for my existing cooler, gotta run the stock cooler for the time being and maybe get some TIM for next week, others have been hitting 4.5GHz on stock cooling so hopefully I can get close to that on my Maximus VII Gene. (Yes overkill board, G3258 is for experimentation and a placeholder until I get an i5-K)


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> example of unstable clocks [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it seems that 4790k has a high margin of voltage tolerance for benching at 4.7ghz. This is actually stable only at 1.3v.
> 3d benching wont tolerate this big of difference.


yep.exactly like mine.i got super mobo and got super dud cpu


----------



## $ilent

Cinebench result at 4.8Ghz on G3258:


----------



## $ilent

And R15 benchmark


----------



## fateswarm

Cinebench appears to be an unrealistic test for many situations. It appears to not fire up the power output to the RAM almost at all. Which means, it would not be representative of the plethora of real cases you work on stuff residing on the RAM.

Something like "smallFFTs" but light.

Unless pentium's cache is too little


----------



## tw33k

Running Aida64 for 2 hours 4.7GHz 1.35v. Not bad considering 4.7GHz took 1.3v


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> yep.exactly like mine.i got super mobo and got super dud cpu


i mean seriously dude i blame ure whole issue as super dud owner. From ure vccin etc. u didnt learn a single thing from clocking 4770k if not things like this
would be easy. there was nothing wrong with ure boards. U just didnt understand the bios settings to understand the stability limits of ure cpu. But as it stands we really wont know.
Start from basic. I normally will do start at 1.1v and from there i can guess what the cpu can do base on what i know of from 4770k.

4790k has a high tolerance for benching unstable voltage. I gather around 0.075v on the vcore.

m6e is a great mobo with mature bios. It can do wonders other mobo cant do because it lack those options.

here another unstable result. *[email protected]*




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## bluewr

OK, 4.6ghz, seems like the sweet spot with running XMP setting on ram, and can be run with real bench under 1.25v.
Got it through real bench at 1.17v


Going to set it to run Aida while I go to sleep.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> OK, 4.6ghz, seems like the sweet spot with running XMP setting on ram, and can be run with real bench under 1.25v.
> Got it through real bench at 1.17v
> 
> Going to set it to run Aida while I go to sleep.


yeah i noticed 4790k for benching.. it has a 0.075 approximate tolerance level. so that run from 1.25 to 1.175 corresponds.
hence y a lot of the results on the net.. we can filter it for those who are doing batch hunting.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> i mean seriously dude i blame ure whole issue as super dud owner. From ure vccin etc. u didnt learn a single thing from clocking 4770k if not things like this
> would be easy. there was nothing wrong with ure boards. U just didnt understand the bios settings to understand the stability limits of ure cpu. But as it stands we really wont know.
> Start from basic. I normally will do start at 1.1v and from there i can guess what the cpu can do base on what i know of from 4770k.
> 
> 4790k has a high tolerance for benching unstable voltage. I gather around 0.075v on the vcore.
> 
> m6e is a great mobo with mature bios. It can do wonders other mobo cant do because it lack those options.
> 
> here another unstable result. *[email protected]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


please don't ever type " your " as ure again.

thanks

- Humanity


----------



## rene mauricio

I am getting mixed messages (not just from here, but from around the web) about these i7's. If one were to buy a new i7, which one would be the better deal; 4770K or 4970K?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> i mean seriously dude i blame ure whole issue as super dud owner. From ure vccin etc. u didnt learn a single thing from clocking 4770k if not things like this
> would be easy. there was nothing wrong with ure boards. U just didnt understand the bios settings to understand the stability limits of ure cpu. But as it stands we really wont know.
> Start from basic. I normally will do start at 1.1v and from there i can guess what the cpu can do base on what i know of from 4770k.
> 
> 4790k has a high tolerance for benching unstable voltage. I gather around 0.075v on the vcore.
> 
> m6e is a great mobo with mature bios. It can do wonders other mobo cant do because it lack those options.
> 
> here another unstable result. *[email protected]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


seriously dude i mean my board have double the stuff u got on urs.. and a.. getting 4.7 stable round 1.22 for prime95,and then going to 4.8 freezes continuously till 1.4v and run couple of benches and freezes again.
i checked all the stuff that i have in bios,pwm frequency,internal cpu freq all c states voltages bla bla bla,so i know how to overclock, i had like 5 different z87 boards and 3 4770k past six months and seriously i can overclock,and seriously maybe i have a psu problem i hear an electrical buzz, and aa that's kinda why it freezes when going under load.
and aaa that stupid super pi makes no sense.try wprime 1024m then come here and post ur results.and http://www.wprime.net/Download/
and seriously when u get thread errors during benchmark seriously u start getting very angry cuz u dont know what the hell is wrong.
and seriously post some wprime passes on those voltages.
4.5 [email protected] passed wprime 1024 temp max 60
4.6 [email protected] passed wprime 1024 temp max 63
4.7 [email protected] passed wprime 1024 temp max 66


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> seriously dude i mean my board have double the stuff u got on urs.. and a.. getting 4.7 stable round 1.22 for prime95,and then going to 4.8 freezes continuously till 1.4v and run couple of benches and freezes again.
> i checked all the stuff that i have in bios,pwm frequency,internal cpu freq all c states voltages bla bla bla,so i know how to overclock, i had like 5 different z87 boards and 3 4770k past six months and seriously i can overclock,and seriously maybe i have a psu problem i hear an electrical buzz, and aa that's kinda why it freezes when going under load.
> and aaa that stupid super pi makes no sense.try wprime 1024m then come here and post ur results.and http://www.wprime.net/Download/
> and seriously when u get thread errors during benchmark seriously u start getting very angry cuz u dont know what the hell is wrong.
> and seriously post some wprime passes on those voltages.
> 4.5 [email protected] passed wprime 1024 temp max 60
> 4.6 [email protected] passed wprime 1024 temp max 63
> 4.7 [email protected] passed wprime 1024 temp max 66


wprime was ure test bench.

what was ure pwm frequency while ure at it.

ok give me a minute and i will test. lets see how far is the voltage tolerance for wprime.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> I am getting mixed messages (not just from here, but from around the web) about these i7's. If one were to buy a new i7, which one would be the better deal; 4770K or 4970K?


4970k is just 4770k that has been binned to weed out the 4.2 to 4.4 worst overclockers, (plus supposedly better tim and power reg)

If you get a 4770k the lottery is 4.2ghz to 4.8+ghz
If you get a 4790k the lottery is closer to 4.6 to 4.8+ghz.

If buying new,pick from the better lottery, ie 4790k.

And if you are not overclocking the 4790k has higher stock settings.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> wprime was ure test bench.
> 
> what was ure pwm frequency while ure at it.
> 
> ok give me a minute and i will test. lets see how far is the voltage tolerance for wprime.


super pi is just ridiculous only 13% of load


----------



## wizpar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> man dunno whats happening,i did what u sed, and boots to windows 4.8 i start test then he goes to 4.4 ghz .
> 
> ???????????????????????
> i'll do a cmos reset the i reply
> 
> now i need to see if this cpu is a dud.is this cpu a dud???
> cuz i do 4.7 ghz @1.2v prime95 stable
> and after 4.8 nothing it freezes no matter what voltage when going under load.and when doing wprime i get thread errors.when booting to windows it's not smooth like should be,it kinda laggs a bit.
> whats the damm problem? this cpu cant be a dud if is stable 1.2 at 4.7 ghz,there's plenty of voltage left for raising up.


just beause it does low volts to a certain frequency doesn't mean it will be able to do more.. it's happened to most of my chips where it runs great for 4.6-4.7 region with very low volts
and i'm thinking this chip will easily do 4.8+ and it won't...

if you are getting 101 blue screen error that means one or more of the cores of the cpu cannot go above say 4.7 in your case
or lower your uncore/ring cache frequency.. but more often if you are hitting 101 stop error it means again one more more of the core has reached max limit of 4.7 and won't do more than that
so you can try tweaking 1 core, 2 core, 3 core and 4 core limit in your asus mobo where maybe 3 of the cores set to 4.8 and the last core set to 4.7

try one core at a time (do one core then 2 then so forth) hopefully your last 4th core will be the limiting one that means your first 3 can be run at 4.8 (or more if you can find it)
and the bad core to 4.7

in asus this is done as so
1 core = 4.8 (for first test)
2 core = 4.8
3 core = 4.8
4 core = 4.7
this is set where you set the ratio instead of selecting sync all ratio select Per core ratio so you can set ratio per core
note that as you go down the cores the value must be equal or less what it was for 1 core and then 2 core and then 3 core...
but looks your max 4 core limit is 4.7 unfortuntely but u can still tinker with it and see if u can get higher cores on the other 3 cores (provided your first 3 cores are betters)


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> super pi is just ridiculous only 13% of load


HyperPI is good indication for start.


----------



## opt33

I just tried Wprime 1024 at 4.8ghz 1.2v, froze in seconds. 1.25v passed, 1.23v passed took pic below, didnt try other v.

Prime 28.5 blend at 4.8ghz, 1.31 fails, 1.335 passes, havent tried much in between.

spi 32m requires also fails at 1.2V 4.8ghz, passes at 1.23v...didnt try anthing else.

Spi 32m is loading 1 core, wprime loading all cores, both low power loads, though I guess if 1 core is worse than others wprime would sort that quicker.


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> 4970k is just 4770k that has been binned to weed out the 4.2 to 4.4 worst overclockers, (plus supposedly better tim and power reg)
> 
> If you get a 4770k the lottery is 4.2ghz to 4.8+ghz
> If you get a 4790k the lottery is closer to 4.6 to 4.8+ghz.
> 
> If buying new,pick from the better lottery, ie 4790k.
> 
> And if you are not overclocking the 4790k has higher stock settings.


I see. One last question though. Did intel increase the stock voltage on the 90K so that it could do 4.4GHz?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizpar*
> 
> just beause it does low volts to a certain frequency doesn't mean it will be able to do more.. it's happened to most of my chips where it runs great for 4.6-4.7 region with very low volts
> and i'm thinking this chip will easily do 4.8+ and it won't...
> 
> if you are getting 101 blue screen error that means one or more of the cores of the cpu cannot go above say 4.7 in your case
> or lower your uncore/ring cache frequency.. but more often if you are hitting 101 stop error it means again one more more of the core has reached max limit of 4.7 and won't do more than that
> so you can try tweaking 1 core, 2 core, 3 core and 4 core limit in your asus mobo where maybe 3 of the cores set to 4.8 and the last core set to 4.7
> 
> try one core at a time (do one core then 2 then so forth) hopefully your last 4th core will be the limiting one that means your first 3 can be run at 4.8 (or more if you can find it)
> and the bad core to 4.7
> 
> in asus this is done as so
> 1 core = 4.8 (for first test)
> 2 core = 4.8
> 3 core = 4.8
> 4 core = 4.7
> this is set where you set the ratio instead of selecting sync all ratio select Per core ratio so you can set ratio per core
> note that as you go down the cores the value must be equal or less what it was for 1 core and then 2 core and then 3 core...
> but looks your max 4 core limit is 4.7 unfortuntely but u can still tinker with it and see if u can get higher cores on the other 3 cores (provided your first 3 cores are betters)


that core thing did on 4770k and i will not do it on a 4790k.error i get during wprime bench caused by that lagg, says on thread failed etc etc.blue screens i get very rare cuz it just freeze and stays on monitor the things it was displaying .and i don't understand the lag thing when windows is opening and during bench it kinda freezes a bit then recovering.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> I see. One last question though. Did intel increase the stock voltage on the 90K so that it could do 4.4GHz?


Not that much going by my 4770k which did 3.9Ghz @1.152v, my [email protected] with 1.184v, so seems in my case just a slight increase, there's some 4790k's doing 4.4ghz under 1.184v, looking at the chart on first page.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> I see. One last question though. Did intel increase the stock voltage on the 90K so that it could do 4.4GHz?


I havent seen enough haswell stock vids to know difference between haswell and dc stock vids. You can check first post in this thread and see stock vids on many DC's.


----------



## fateswarm

daily reminder super pi is single threaded. there is hyper pi that runs a lot of them at the same time but few use it.

I think it's mainly a "light test", nothing more.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I just tried Wprime 1024 at 4.8ghz 1.2v, froze in seconds. 1.25v passed, 1.23v passed took pic below, didnt try other v.
> 
> Prime 28.5 blend at 4.8ghz, 1.31 fails, 1.335 passes, havent tried much in between.
> 
> spi 32m requires also fails at 1.2V 4.8ghz, passes at 1.23v...didnt try anthing else.
> 
> Spi 32m is loading 1 core, wprime loading all cores, both low power loads, though I guess if 1 core is worse than others wprime would sort that quicker.


well yes that is kind of light bench stressing all cores to 100% for round 3 mins so u can make an idea.if i do couple of those fast, for me thats stable for gaming.
the thing that i don't understand is that i have 1.04 vid on bios and on cpuz 1.15v for 4.4 and 1.16 on load,and doing 1.2v for 4.7 and then stuck.
i will buy new psu a seasonic platinum 1200 and i hope to be the psu the problem cuz with those voltages there is lot of scaling.
Quote:


> I havent seen enough haswell stock vids to know difference between haswell and dc stock vids. You can check first post in this thread and see stock vids on many DC's.


on 4770k if u had vid 1.008 or 1.01 at full stock on bios that was a 5G.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> I see. One last question though. Did intel increase the stock voltage on the 90K so that it could do 4.4GHz?


DC is Haswell pre-overclocked and binned with supposedly better TIM and power delivery. Yes, you will see a higher stock voltage. And it will be hotter at stock than Haswell. There's no other way, it's the same chip. If I had to pick Haswell or DC I'd pick DC, no point in going with Haswell now.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Bit late in the conversation you were having.. had you included in the initial post then there'd been no reason to comment.


I edited it, and put it in within 10 seconds of my intital post


----------



## fateswarm

Does anyone know how the cores are enumerated according to the topology on software reporting their temps? I'm interested because I heard the middle two might be slightly higher on temps normally since they are squeezed between the other two. I made a thread about it but I think it's a very difficult subject.

e.g. when we see core 0,1,2 3 is there a consistent way they are represented on the topology?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Does anyone know how the cores are enumerated according to the topology on software reporting their temps? I'm interested because I heard the middle two might be slightly higher on temps normally since they are squeezed between the other two. I made a thread about it but I think it's a very difficult subject.
> 
> e.g. when we see core 0,1,2 3 is there a consistent way they are represented on the topology?


i heard before that there aren't any temp sensors for each core just the the package... im not 100% on this but it's been a while since ive seen @FtW 420 i think he said something about that. ........ but i could be completely wrong


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> that core thing did on 4770k and i will not do it on a 4790k.error i get during wprime bench caused by that lagg, says on thread failed etc etc.blue screens i get very rare cuz it just freeze and stays on monitor the things it was displaying .and i don't understand the lag thing when windows is opening and during bench it kinda freezes a bit then recovering.


ok i need to get back to u tommorow.
was doing something just now to get 5ghz to boot and it screwed up my whole windows registry etc.. msconfig missing, uac blanked out..

need to restore my whole os from my backup ssd.

thats how the minute i said didnt happen.

afaik wprime runs cpuz, and cpuz has a conflict with the latest imei as so coretemp and asus aisuite. so wondering whether is this the cause from what u have been saying.


----------



## Peen

Delidding is the way to go, this is after 10 run's of RealBench H.264 and Heavy MultiTasking. 1.319v vcore 4.8ghz, RAM 2400mhz 10-12-12-31-1T 1.65v, 4.4ghz uncore 1.225vcache . Notice max temps...

This used to be upper 90's before delid.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Delidding is the way to go, this is after 10 run's of RealBench H.264 and Heavy MultiTasking. 1.319v vcore 4.8ghz, RAM 2400mhz 10-12-12-31-1T 1.65v, 4.4ghz uncore 1.225vcache . Notice max temps...
> 
> This used to be upper 90's before delid.


Nice.








Looking good.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Silent please update my entry









4.6Ghz --- 1.3V --- 65C --- 3419B298 --- 1600-9-9-9-27 --- MSI Z87 G55 --- Delidded --- Zalman CNPS10X Performa


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Delidding is the way to go, this is after 10 run's of RealBench H.264 and Heavy MultiTasking. 1.319v vcore 4.8ghz, RAM 2400mhz 10-12-12-31-1T 1.65v, 4.4ghz uncore 1.225vcache . Notice max temps...
> 
> This used to be upper 90's before delid.


nice...looks like the huge temp spread is back to more normal range as well. Im waiting til I get CLP in (hopefully tomorrow and not monday) then will redo my runs.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> nice...looks like the huge temp spread is back to more normal range as well. Im waiting til I get CLP in (hopefully tomorrow and not monday) then will redo my runs.


I need some CLP too. Just took off side cover and let rad breathe a little more, turned on AC and dropped vcore to 1.3v 4.8ghz. Realbench max 64c right now after a few runs.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> yep.exactly like mine.i got super mobo and got super dud cpu


If your cpu was "super dud", you wouldn't be sitting at 4.7 with those voltages, more like 4.5 @1.3v...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> I am getting mixed messages (not just from here, but from around the web) about these i7's. If one were to buy a new i7, which one would be the better deal; 4770K or 4970K?


You've been reading this thread and you need to ask?


----------



## Marc79

lol


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Hey guys.

I finally got my 4790k yesterday, with the Maximus VII Hero, temps on the cpu were crazy when running small fft in prime95, it hit 91c at 4.4ghz, and I was using a Kraken x60, tried a Corsair H110 too.

Had an issue with the motherboard's cpu fan header not working, so I took back the board.
So I'm shopping for a new board, you guys think I should stick with the Hero or look at something else?


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I finally got my 4790k yesterday, with the Maximus VII Hero, temps on the cpu were crazy when running small fft in prime95, it hit 91c at 4.4ghz, and I was using a Kraken x60, tried a Corsair H110 too.
> 
> Had an issue with the motherboard's cpu fan header not working, so I took back the board.
> So I'm shopping for a new board, you guys think I should stick with the Hero or look at something else?


91c sounds about right running small fft's at that frequency. Not sure what voltage you're running though. That test run's very hot, compounded by the fact that the core can't transfer heat to IHS very well.

I would stick with the board you have. I'm running the VI Hero Z87 running 4.8ghz 1.295 in stress test right now. Great board.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> If your cpu was "super dud", you wouldn't be sitting at 4.7 with those voltages, more like 4.5 @1.3v...


well it depends on what goal you put for yo self.


----------



## Peen

Making some progress 4.8ghz 1.3v 10 run's of RealBench, max temps 67c.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I would stick with the board you have. I'm running the VI Hero Z87 running 4.8ghz 1.295 in stress test right now. Great board.


Cool, will pick another one up when the shop opens.
I would do the deliding thing but I can't afford to blow $400 on a cpu if I kill it..









So what I'm picking up is the whole "improved tim" was a good marketing gimmick by Intel...
It shocked me a little, going from a [email protected] max temp 61c (Kraken X60, small fft), to seeing 91c...lol
Volts were set to [email protected], I'm also running 16GB's G.Skill Trident X 2400Mhz Ram.

You think I should stick with using the Kraken x60 as well, or use the Noctua NH-U12S I have here?
I didn't like the Corsair H110 due to not being able to control the fans properly.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> well it depends on what goal you put for yo self.


I am content on what I am currently pushing, not trying to come off as an a**, I just think that when people call these chips "duds.."fail" ", I don't think that it is the case. now, if you couldn't break, say, 4.5/6, then, yes, I would agree, but, with a little more patience, and, volts, you should be able to push 4.8, I think that you have a good chip there...


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I am content on what I am currently pushing, not trying to come off as an a**, I just think that when people call these chips "duds.."fail" ", I don't think that it is the case. now, if you couldn't break, say, 4.5/6, then, yes, I would agree, but, with a little more patience, and, volts, you should be able to push 4.8, I think that you have a good chip there...


i already have a 4770k that does 4.7 ghz with a lot more voltage,so in my case it's a dud for what i want.already passed lots of time trying different stuff but nothing last night i slept bout 3 hours..then i looked on hwbot there is a user that has same dud as mine,[email protected] and nothing more.
currently i'm working on a project so i need a very good ovc cpu.


----------



## Jumper118

my bit needs updating please just spent 7 hours getting it up and running and overclocking. the current overclock i'm running is 4.9ghz 49X100.05. my stick VID was 1.008v, my oc'ed vid is 1.35v, the maximum temp was 57c, my batch number was 3418B990 Costa Rica, ram speed and timings are 2401mhz CL10-12-12-31 2T, my motherboard is a gigabyte z97x soc force and i've no delidded it


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i already have a 4770k that does 4.7 ghz with a lot more voltage,so in my case it's a dud for what i want.already passed lots of time trying different stuff but nothing last night i slept bout 3 hours..then i looked on hwbot there is a user that has same dud as mine,[email protected] and nothing more.
> currently i'm working on a project so i need a very good ovc cpu.


The average OC for Haswell is 4.5ghz. Be happy you're not one of those guys stuck with 4.2ghz chip. I think you're losing perspective of what type of chips other people have to deal with.

Hwbot is where you go if you want to see what benchmarkers get with unstable overclocks they can't use long term.

I "need" a very good CPU too, but my chip isn't golden -- You make do. Maybe extend the length of the project, or whatnot.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper118*
> 
> my bit needs updating please just spent 7 hours getting it up and running and overclocking. the current overclock i'm running is 4.9ghz 49X100.05. my stick VID was 1.008v, my oc'ed vid is 1.35v, the maximum temp was 57c, my batch number was 3418B990 Costa Rica, ram speed and timings are 2401mhz CL10-12-12-31 2T, my motherboard is a gigabyte z97x soc force and i've no delidded it


very nice. you're the first person I've seen with a Costa Rica chip. Where did you get it?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The average OC for Haswell is 4.5ghz. Be happy you're not one of those guys stuck with 4.2ghz chip. I think you're losing perspective of what type of chips other people have to deal with.
> 
> Hwbot is where you go if you want to see what benchmarkers get with unstable overclocks they can't use long term.
> 
> I "need" a very good CPU too, but my chip isn't golden -- You make do. Maybe extend the length of the project, or whatnot.


i looked on hwbot just to look on their list too,yes they do whatevr ovc, but they list type of cooling etc.
just needed data to see over cpus,and i found that is not my ram is not my psu,is the cpu,cuz somebody got that type too.


----------



## Tennobanzai

What is everyone setting there Min/Max Cache Ratio?


----------



## Marc79

Running stock here 4.0Ghz, if stabiltity proves inconsistent, I'll lower it to 3.5-3.9Ghz. If you want to increase for example to 4.4Ghz, put 44 in MIN and 44 in MAX, but you might have to increase the cache voltage.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> very nice. you're the first person I've seen with a Costa Rica chip. Where did you get it?


I think he's just lost in the wrong forum
i see he has the Pentium version of new outcroppings


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i looked on hwbot just to look on their list too,yes they do whatevr ovc, but they list type of cooling etc.
> just needed data to see over cpus,and i found that is not my ram is not my psu,is the cpu,cuz somebody got that type too.


You can have the most precise detailing of cooling solutions used and the largest sample size in the world, but if a good portion of people use it to show off their unstable overclocks, it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You can have the most precise detailing of cooling solutions used and the largest sample size in the world, but if a good portion of people use it to show off their unstable overclocks, it doesn't mean anything.


yes ur right,they do points with some little benches to get points etc etc,but it never hurts to take a look,and you need to be good at selecting info.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper118*
> 
> my bit needs updating please just spent 7 hours getting it up and running and overclocking. the current overclock i'm running is 4.9ghz 49X100.05. my stick VID was 1.008v, my oc'ed vid is 1.35v, the maximum temp was 57c, my batch number was 3418B990 Costa Rica, ram speed and timings are 2401mhz CL10-12-12-31 2T, my motherboard is a gigabyte z97x soc force and i've no delidded it


Wow, really nice OC.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> very nice. you're the first person I've seen with a Costa Rica chip. Where did you get it?


What is a Costa Rica chip? I presume it's a a code name for a batch, I'm quite new to Devils Canyons chips.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> I think he's just lost in the wrong forum
> 
> SB chip?


I believe that's the unlocked Devils Canyon Pentium, the G3258. (No idea why it's showing as a G3420)


----------



## Peen

The Pentium isn't classed as a DC chip as far as I know, it's just an unlocked Pentium chip. It doesn't have the updated PCB, etc.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> The Pentium isn't classed as a DC chip as far as I know, it's just an unlocked Pentium chip. It doesn't have the updated PCB, etc.


Oh really? I hadn't know that.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> What is a Costa Rica chip? I presume it's a a code name for a batch, I'm quite new to Devils Canyons chips.


Costa Rica is a country where some of the intel chips are made rocket scientist









My Pentium is made in Costa Rica. It sucked quite a bit, probably because intel is shutting down their Costa Rica factories and nobody cares anymore.


----------



## yawa

Y'know, I know I'm not the first one to point this out. But holy crap, for what Intel charges for their chips, it is really absurd that they no longer solder their dies and flatten them to conduct heat properly.

Like you mean to tell me, on a $1000 4960X there is no wiggle room in the budget to pay for a solder? That's just awful.

Well wish me luck here it goes.

* This rant was brought to you by the frusturation Yawa feels in having to resort to taking a razor to his brand new Haswell to get any sort of temperature parity between cores six days after purchase.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Y'know, I know I'm not the first one to point this out. But holy crap, for what Intel charges for their chips, it is really absurd that they no longer solder their dies and flatten them to conduct heat properly.
> 
> Like you mean to tell me, on a $1000 4960k there is no wiggle room in the budget to pay for a solder? That's just awful.
> 
> Well wish me luck here it goes.
> 
> * This rant was brought to you by the frusturation Yawa feels in having to resort to taking a razor to his brand new Haswell to get any sort of temperature parity between cores six days after purchase.


Good luck.








What kind of clocks are you hoping to achieve, or temps at least?


----------



## yawa

I got an L3 chip from the sale at my local Microcenter's that's not too great. 4.7Ghz requires just over 1.3 volts. If it was just for the clocking reason, I probably wouldn't bother.

But I've also got a fairly unhealthy temperature difference brewing between cores, so there is a chance, however slight, delidding might open up some more potential.

Really though I just want to get away from the variance. It bothers me under stress to see two cores in the early 60C range and the other two occasionally breaking 80C.

Still not as bad as that poor guy in here with the 27C temperature difference. I would have returned that as defective, as that's unacceptable no matter how you try to spin it.

Oh and if everything goes well I will at least attempt 4.8Ghz at higher voltages without worrying if two of my cores are gonna break 100C. My cooling is holding up pretty well, it's that higher variance that's holding me back.


----------



## BoredErica

There is no major correlation between average achieved frequencies and the country of origins for Haswell chips. If there were, Costa Rica sure isn't the top.


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There is no major correlation between average achieved frequencies and the country of origins for Haswell chips. If there were, Costa Rica sure isn't the top.


Oh snap! He just called you out Costa Rica!


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Y'know, I know I'm not the first one to point this out. But holy crap, for what Intel charges for their chips, it is really absurd that they no longer solder their dies and flatten them to conduct heat properly.
> 
> Like you mean to tell me, on a $1000 4960X there is no wiggle room in the budget to pay for a solder? That's just awful.
> 
> Well wish me luck here it goes.
> 
> * This rant was brought to you by the frusturation Yawa feels in having to resort to taking a razor to his brand new Haswell to get any sort of temperature parity between cores six days after purchase.


i see that you have a msi z97 gaming 5 I am receiving my msi z97 gaming 7 and i7 4790k on Monday does your msi z97 gaming 5 have a adaptive mode for v-core ? and how much v-core did you need to get your i7 4790k stable @ 4.6ghz


----------



## Jeronbernal

4960x is soldered


----------



## yawa

Oh. Well that's still unacceptable. It should be triple soldered.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Oh. Well that's still unacceptable. It should be triple soldered.


You mean have the IHS soldered on chip, have water block soldered on IHS, and have radiator soldered on water block?

I'm not 100% sure, but I think it might be cheaper to go mainstream.


----------



## drnilly007

I really wonder if the claims of Z97 running 10c or so higher than Z87 motherboards with 4790k is true or not...


----------



## A L I E N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> I really wonder if the claims of Z97 running 10c or so higher than Z87 motherboards with 4790k is true or not...


This is interesting to me as well, considering I'm looking to get rid of my Z87-PRO for a Z97-WS...


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> You mean have the IHS soldered on chip, have water block soldered on IHS, and have radiator soldered on water block?
> 
> I'm not 100% sure, but I think it might be cheaper to go mainstream.


Solderception.


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A L I E N*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> I really wonder if the claims of Z97 running 10c or so higher than Z87 motherboards with 4790k is true or not...
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting to me as well, considering I'm looking to get rid of my Z87-PRO for a Z97-WS...
Click to expand...

I'd prefer lower temps as long as performance didn't suffer as well.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> I really wonder if the claims of Z97 running 10c or so higher than Z87 motherboards with 4790k is true or not...


bit true. Out of the 5 4790k i i tested it wasnt true

however hmm interesting.
A friend of mine had the latest batch of 4770k and that was doing high vcore for high mhz. what was interesting was his Prime95 28.5 small FFT using H105 at 1.25v was at 77C.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Ok got the new ROG board, guy at the shop was more than helpful, said we can organize for the other board to be set back for repinning.
Costs about $70, but it can take up to 2 months.

Anyway, I'm just using the in build XMP profile and running AIDA64, max temp of 74c with the Kraken x60 on the silent profile.
Much lower than the faulty board from yesterday.

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/Capture_zps704bcb9e.jpg.html


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> I really wonder if the claims of Z97 running 10c or so higher than Z87 motherboards with 4790k is true or not...


Cpu temp is product of total wattage consumed hence dissipated. For 1 motherboard to make a cpu run hotter than another at same speed, one motherboard would be supplying more voltage.

It is certainly possible for 1 mobo to do it to some degree, ie 1-2C, ie via LLC or variance, but 10c means 1 mobo is way out of spec compared to another.

But a claim that all z 97 mobos supply way more volts, ie run out of specs, than all z87 mobos, would require massive testing and massive conspiracy involving all mobo makers....neither of which happened.

So again, where did you read this. They must have tested 30 different boards on multiple cpus? Or just another silly internet rumor?


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> I really wonder if the claims of Z97 running 10c or so higher than Z87 motherboards with 4790k is true or not...
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu temp is product of total wattage consumed hence dissipated. For 1 motherboard to make a cpu run hotter than another at same speed, one motherboard would be supplying more voltage.
> 
> It is certainly possible for 1 mobo to do it to some degree, ie 1-2C, ie via LLC or variance, but 10c means 1 mobo is way out of spec compared to another.
> 
> But a claim that all z 97 mobos supply way more volts, ie run out of specs, than all z87 mobos, would require massive testing and massive conspiracy involving all mobo makers....neither of which happened.
> 
> So again, where did you read this. They must have tested 30 different boards on multiple cpus? Or just another silly internet rumor?
Click to expand...

Didn't read it as fact just a few different people went from Z87 to Z97 and reported the temp increase. I'm sure it's not substantiated yet but if so it would be good to know.


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> You've been reading this thread and you need to ask?


Yes. It is pretty divided across multiple sites that 1. there is no difference and 2. DC may OC worse.
















If the 90K guarantees 4.4GHz, as opposed to ~4.2GHz on the 70k, then that is enough for me. Even if they come with a higher vcore out the box.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> I really wonder if the claims of Z97 running 10c or so higher than Z87 motherboards with 4790k is true or not...


on my z87 board stock vid was 1.2v, on z97 stock volts are 1.25v. i didnt notice at first so thats probably the reason my temps were 6°c higher and also my VRIN is a little higher on the z97 board.............. z87 VRIN @ 1.9v in bios, under load was 1.908v, the z97 @ 1.9v in bios was 1.930v under load. im pretty sure that explains the 6°c rise in temps that i saw


----------



## GeneO

I don't see how the MB could cause that, *given all of the same settings, including microcode and IME*. The FIVR on the chip determines the power and temperature, not the MB.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Got my 4790K today!


----------



## Gabkicks

with my mobo/cpu combo,I was at 44x multiplier 4.4ghz out of box 1.25i vcore. after manually setting multiplier to 40x, i am at 1.2v default without manually setting it. Why the default 44x multiplier?

my corsair h100i should be here tomorrow







i will try for 4.8 but i am okay with just runningat 4.4ghz i guess for now.


----------



## bluewr

4.7ghz on 1.25v on real bench - seems like my first application of my TIM was not good, as I noticed temp was really flucating, so reapplied.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Got my 4790K today!


I am batch number b609. I am really starting to think that these batch numbers aren't going to be reliable. My brother also received this same batch number and was running on msi gaming 7 and was messing with it. I think his will be a good chip. I agree with the other guys on here that these chips aren't fail. Unless you get one that just will not Get stable over stock.


----------



## KnownDragon

Okay guys I got some questions. I am new to DC and have seen some rather good overclock's. I have been reading about adjusting other settings besides leaving them at auto (causing instability due to overvolt which = more heat.) So in everyone's personal opinion. Is OCCT a good stability test for the chip?


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Okay guys I got some questions. I am new to DC and have seen some rather good overclock's. I have been reading about adjusting other settings besides leaving them at auto (causing instability due to overvolt which = more heat.) So in everyone's personal opinion. Is OCCT a good stability test for the chip?


Read through the first post.
There isn't a "best" program.

I start with Realbench
Then OCCt stability, since you can also set memory, and GPU.
Intel Burn test, is good to see the max temp you will reach, but it's not realistic.
Other people like to use Aida, because it's pretty much 1 click and go.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

More testing.
Just checking is these temps sound about right.
Linx makes the CPU hit 81c max. AIDA64 tops out at 74c and Realbench 65c. Using a Kraken x60 with a custom fan profile (in between silent and extreme).
I haven't put my eVGA GTX780ti OC ACX in yet, guess that will drive the temps up.

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/realbench_zps679e50e0.jpg.html


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> More testing.
> Just checking is these temps sound about right.
> Linx makes the CPU hit 81c max. AIDA64 tops out at 74c and Realbench 65c. Using a Kraken x60 with a custom fan profile (in between silent and extreme).
> I haven't put my eVGA GTX780ti OC ACX in yet, guess that will drive the temps up.
> 
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/realbench_zps679e50e0.jpg.html


Sounds about right, I have SLI 780, and I top at about 81c on OCCT with the same cooler.


----------



## gobblebox

Hey everyone,

So far these are stable OCs that I've been hitting with 6+ Hours of AIDA64 and x264 (also verified with 4-5 runs on Cinebench) with my 4790k:


Mult *VCore* Cache *VCache* Idle *Load*

x46 *1.230* - x40 - *1.075* - 28c- *72c*
x47 *1.280* - x40 - *1.075* - 29c- *75c*
x48 *1.345* - x40 - *1.075* - 38c- *83c*
x49 *1.390* - x40 - *1.075* - 42c- *86c*
I don't intend to run a 24/7 OC - mostly graphic intense gaming & light rendering; the question is, is 1.35+ VCore too high? Is there a specific voltage threshold that I should stay away from? If the temps are <85c, it is my understanding that I should be okay, but that is why I'm posting my results, for a little more insight and/or clarity from the seasoned OCers. I haven't yet touched Cache or RAM b/c I wanted the highest stable Core first, but that is what leads me to my next question: am I in any danger at these voltages? Should I enable adaptive voltage @ x49 set at 1.39 but wit a Negative Offset/EIST/Cstates, or just be happy with stability at x48? Lower Cache to shoot higher?

Also, how do these results compare to what others have been seeing? Any advice is greatly appreciated!

*The build is in the signature.*

[Edit] Formatting


----------



## Lukas026

I got one more 4790k yesterday and it seemsthis one isbetter than my previous. I am testing it right now but so far I am stable in Prime 95 28.5 Blend with:

vCore: 1.325V
MP:47x
vRing:1.1V
MPX 34x
RAM: Default at 1333 Mhz with 1.5V
VRIN: 1.9V

Temps are in high 80s but if I am considering what the Small FFTs test is doing to that CPU, I think its good









Will post some pics and also batch number + other stuff for validation later.

Edit: Anyone here with MSI Z97 Mpower MAX AC board ? If yes, could you post some basic tutorial what to change in the BIOS, to get the best performance ? So far I have disabled EIST / Turbo / C states.


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobblebox*
> 
> Text


I run my cpu at 1.4v at 5ghz 24/7, i have disable all kind of power saving features etc, so it runs on this all the time.
The cpu never reaches more then 81c, i dont plan to use this cpu for more then ~1 year tho will upgrade whn broadwell comes.

I guess that many of you ppl who are on this forum will do the same, so it doesnt really matter if the 4790k will last 4 years instead of 10 or even 2 years instead of 10 etc.

My settings is: And i cool my system with a custom wc loop.

*Frequency:*
CPU Clock Ratio: 50x
XMP: Enable
Uncore Ratio: 46x
C1E: Disable
C6/C7: Disable
CPU Thermal Monitor: Disable
C3: Enable
EIST: Disable
*Voltage:*
CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration: Extreme
CPU Phase Control: Extreme Performance
VRIN Override: 2.2v
VCore: 1.4v
Ring Voltage: 1.2v


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> I run my cpu at 1.4v at 5ghz 24/7, i have disable all kind of power saving features etc, so it runs on this all the time.
> The cpu never reaches more then 81c, i dont plan to use this cpu for more then ~1 year tho will upgrade whn broadwell comes.
> 
> I guess that many of you ppl who are on this forum will do the same, so it doesnt really matter if the 4790k will last 4 years instead of 10 or even 2 years instead of 10 etc.
> 
> My settings is: And i cool my system with a custom wc loop.
> 
> *Frequency:*
> CPU Clock Ratio: 50x
> XMP: Enable
> Uncore Ratio: 46x
> C1E: Disable
> C6/C7: Disable
> CPU Thermal Monitor: Disable
> C3: Enable
> EIST: Disable
> *Voltage:*
> CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration: Extreme
> CPU Phase Control: Extreme Performance
> VRIN Override: 2.2v
> VCore: 1.4v
> Ring Voltage: 1.2v


What do you run your CPU at max look 24/7 for?


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What do you run your CPU at max look 24/7 for?


Well since im against all kind of prime and stuff like that i rather check if my pc is stable doing the things i do with it.
Which is benchmarking in 3d applications (3d mark, heaven etc) and play games, its 100% stable in those types of applications.
It never bsod´s or hangs etc, im sure if i fire up prime it will hang but i dont plan to do that, since that doesnt interest me much









I think its best to check if your pc is stable doing the kind of stuff you want to use it for, maybe some ppl have a fetish for running prime, then i guess its good if your pc can handle that, others dont...


----------



## white27

Need some help going to 4.9 as it is not stable.
4.6 @ 1.20v - cinebench / realbench pass
4.8 @ 1.31v - cinebench / realbench pass temps 70-72c
4.9 @ 1.375 - booting
but 4.9 failing cinebench @ even 1.4v - also temp over 80c
all I have changed is multiplier and adaptive voltage. + xmp profile
running 4790k (L419 )+ maximus vi formula + 16gb corsair 2400 ram
and I hope it will do 4.9 stable with good temps.
I will post some images tonight.
any advice please


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> Well since im against all kind of prime and stuff like that i rather check if my pc is stable doing the things i do with it.
> Which is benchmarking in 3d applications (3d mark, heaven etc) and play games, its 100% stable in those types of applications.
> It never bsod´s or hangs etc, im sure if i fire up prime it will hang but i dont plan to do that, since that doesnt interest me much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its best to check if your pc is stable doing the kind of stuff you want to use it for, maybe some ppl have a fetish for running prime, then i guess its good if your pc can handle that, others dont...


When we mention 24/7 we typically think of load 24/7 and typically we think of 100% load 24/7. Saying 'I run that voltage 24/7' is factually incorrect if your PC is shut off when you're not using it and somewhat misleading if it's not being pushed 24/7.

I'm talking from a interest in voltage safety. A large majority of people say they want voltages that are safe for "24/7" when the they are lucky if the PC is pushed "12/7". So, safe voltages vary a lot depending on what you actually do with your PC.


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> very nice. you're the first person I've seen with a Costa Rica chip. Where did you get it?


i got it from OCUK it only came yesterday morning.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Wow, really nice OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is a Costa Rica chip? I presume it's a a code name for a batch, I'm quite new to Devils Canyons chips.
> I believe that's the unlocked Devils Canyon Pentium, the G3258. (No idea why it's showing as a G3420)


thanks. i've still got some tuning to do yet, i am trying to get it to 5ghz bench stable, but i've been all the way upto 1.6v and it isn't liking it. this is the first time i've oc'ed 1150 though so i'm probably missing some things that i can make it stable with.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> I run my cpu at 1.4v at 5ghz 24/7, i have disable all kind of power saving features etc, so it runs on this all the time.
> The cpu never reaches more then 81c, i dont plan to use this cpu for more then ~1 year tho will upgrade whn broadwell comes.
> 
> I guess that many of you ppl who are on this forum will do the same, so it doesnt really matter if the 4790k will last 4 years instead of 10 or even 2 years instead of 10 etc.
> 
> My settings is: And i cool my system with a custom wc loop.
> 
> *Frequency:*
> CPU Clock Ratio: 50x
> XMP: Enable
> Uncore Ratio: 46x
> C1E: Disable
> C6/C7: Disable
> CPU Thermal Monitor: Disable
> C3: Enable
> EIST: Disable
> *Voltage:*
> CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration: Extreme
> CPU Phase Control: Extreme Performance
> VRIN Override: 2.2v
> VCore: 1.4v
> Ring Voltage: 1.2v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> Well since im against all kind of prime and stuff like that i rather check if my pc is stable doing the things i do with it.
> Which is benchmarking in 3d applications (3d mark, heaven etc) and play games, its 100% stable in those types of applications.
> It never bsod´s or hangs etc, im sure if i fire up prime it will hang but i dont plan to do that, since that doesnt interest me much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its best to check if your pc is stable doing the kind of stuff you want to use it for, maybe some ppl have a fetish for running prime, then i guess its good if your pc can handle that, others dont...


i like this guy
















also nice chip............. batch# ???


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> When we mention 24/7 we typically think of load 24/7 and typically we think of 100% load 24/7. Saying 'I run that voltage 24/7' is factually incorrect if your PC is shut off when you're not using it and somewhat misleading if it's not being pushed 24/7.
> 
> I'm talking from a interest in voltage safety. A large majority of people say they want voltages that are safe for "24/7" when the they are lucky if the PC is pushed "12/7". So, safe voltages vary a lot depending on what you actually do with your PC.


Ofc my pc is turned on 24/7, i wouldnt bother turning it off ever. We got 1000/1000mbit, so there is allways something fun to download makeing it so that you never want to turn of ur pc







But ofc its not running games or benchmarks 24/7.

The 4790k is so cheap so i wouldnt care much if it would die before broadwell comes out, just pick up a new one. But im sure it will atleast survive a year on 1.4v


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> Ofc my pc is turned on 24/7, i wouldnt bother turning it off ever. We got 1000/1000mbit, so there is allways something fun to download makeing it so that you never want to turn of ur pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ofc its not running games or benchmarks 24/7.
> 
> The 4790k is so cheap so i wouldnt care much if it would die before broadwell comes out, just pick up a new one. But im sure it will atleast survive a year on 1.4v


I hope they don't muck up the TIM for Broadwell.


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i like this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also nice chip............. batch# ???


I got the "L418c133" seems to be rather good, my friend also got one from the same Shop in Sweden, he runs it at 4.9ghz at ~1.350v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I hope they don't muck up the TIM for Broadwell.


Hehe idd!


----------



## wizpar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> Well since im against all kind of prime and stuff like that i rather check if my pc is stable doing the things i do with it.
> Which is benchmarking in 3d applications (3d mark, heaven etc) and play games, its 100% stable in those types of applications.
> It never bsod´s or hangs etc, im sure if i fire up prime it will hang but i dont plan to do that, since that doesnt interest me much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its best to check if your pc is stable doing the kind of stuff you want to use it for, maybe some ppl have a fetish for running prime, then i guess its good if your pc can handle that, others dont...


great comment.. i agree that for those that can and do get their chips to run stable and pass lots of stress tests then that's great... but
i agree that failing the stress test doesn't mean your chip sucks.. if you do most of your daily activities and the chip can handle those fine at the oc you got
that's a winner in my book.. i'm able to do coding (which is multi threaded in the development environment i run like Eclipse for example/gaming/browsing/music just fine on my chip even if it doesn't
pass all the different runs and crazy temp tests etc... i mean it would have been nice if it did and all but for me if it can handle my workload that i need on a day to day basis and let me
run some watch dogs or whatever game at a great frame rate then i'm happy.

to each his own... my chip for instance is at 4.9 1.375 volts on air mind you .. it's been running without a single shutdown for last couple of days solid... while i do most of what i mentioned above.
now if i launch prime and try to test i know it's gonna blue screen because there's no way my air cooler can handle the temps from tests like the small tests that's in prime... way way too hot.
will i ever get that kind of load pushed on the stack for the cpu to consume and generate that much heat .. heck no.. so i'm okay ..

the fun of this whole deal is really the hunt and tweaking and trying to a get nice number you are happy with... be it 4.4 or more or whatever... so far i'm very happy with my upgrade from my old i7-920 .. and i'll keep this guy going for a few more years and upgrade down the road.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Does anyone know how the cores are enumerated according to the topology on software reporting their temps? I'm interested because I heard the middle two might be slightly higher on temps normally since they are squeezed between the other two. I made a thread about it but I think it's a very difficult subject.
> 
> e.g. when we see core 0,1,2 3 is there a consistent way they are represented on the topology?


I got a good response on this for anyone interested, plus my response.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> 
> 
> From the image above I believe intel haven't broken tradition of core enumeration and it will be in order to designate them in a sequential manner, the position of the processor graphics has been maintained on the extreme left, so that should apply to the cores too.
> 
> The image below can also confirm that the intel generations say from 1st to recent ones seem to have their cores in similar locations:- This is an aerial photograph showing the layout of the 4-way Core i7 (Nehalem) microprocessor chip. Source read 1 : Source read 2 (This read allows you to compare physical location and the slight changes)
> 
> 
> 
> This below should be the Nehalem Octocore:-
> 
> 
> 
> As far as load balancing is concerned across the cores, it is impossible to maintain 100% accuracy so the core 1 and 2 will not be the hottest cores in the chip but theoretically your argument may be so in that those should be the hottest 2 cores of the 4. I hope this helps


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Thanks. I guess we can't be 100% certain how the software receives them. But it's very likely to be as in those schematics you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> I've done a relatively thorough application of Liquid Pro on the die of 4790K (after a delid) and at the back of the IHS, as well as on the top of the IHS (I didn't on the noctua cooler, though that's most probably not important since it's a mirror-like surface it will probably take what it needs out of liquid pro from the top of the IHS.
> 
> Since my iGPU is practically shut down, it would be expected for core 0 to be the lowest temped. The rightmost would be low but still higher since it's next to stuff that do some work, and the core2 will be the higher since it works next to cores that don't include the coolest core.


----------



## Darius510

God, every time I see that die it upsets me how much die space is wasted on the POS iGPU.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I am batch number b609. I am really starting to think that these batch numbers aren't going to be reliable. My brother also received this same batch number and was running on msi gaming 7 and was messing with it. I think his will be a good chip. I agree with the other guys on here that these chips aren't fail. Unless you get one that just will not Get stable over stock.


I have batch 209 too. NCIX.ca ??

I have the flattest even distribution of heat btw cores, like under prime95 it goes 54,54,56,53, @4.6G, 1.21Vc, first trials

i edited those #s cause first time was from memory then i repeated the test.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darius510*
> 
> God, every time I see that die it upsets me how much die space is wasted on the POS iGPU.


It's almost as much as the cores.









*all* of them.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Ok I worked out my stupid temps.

The Kraken X60 only ramps up the fans when the internal water heats up, so with the fan profiles the water was warming up to allow the CPU to go over 80c.

Now the I adjusted the fan profile to ramp up between 30 - 36c (35.5c being at 100%) I can run prime95/Linx without going over 81c.
Good thing I'm running Noctua's on it or I'd be deaf, the NZXT stock fans are so loud.

Don't know if a air cooler would be better at this stage or maybe put it into push instead of pull.


----------



## vakuum13

Does anybody know about the batch l336d059 4770k? Are there any oc Results about this batch?

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peppy197

This is my first "stable so far @4.7" OC

Gonna try or the elusive 4.8 now



LATER

4.8G/1,31v was made more stable by increasing the bus speed to 102 and using X47 instead of X48

"stable so far" by prime95 may not survive the hour tho

those temps are 78 to 82 tops whilst under prime95, is that OK? (26 at idle)


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> I think its best to check if your pc is stable doing the kind of stuff you want to use it for, maybe some ppl have a fetish for running prime, then i guess its good if your pc can handle that, others dont...


I think there are 2 issues with stability testing.

1) testing for personal use....No one really cares how someone else tests their cpu for personal use. Some that fold 24/7 or run programs that crunch numbers are going to want to be very stable, others with less stressful use may not care, ie like you said, different needs.

2) The second issue is the ability to compare cpus to get an accurate idea of range of what these chips can do.... I think most people bring up stability testing in this regard. I think that is why hwbot, when trying to semi-scientifically see what these chips can do on average, they pick one test and have people run with lowest vcore. Then they avoid the stability test arguing, well for most part.

Maybe in future make a thread like this with table on front with a mild stability test like realbench, etc and run for relatively short given time that most would be willing to do. Then one can extrapolate from there to their own use.

I can run cinebench all day at 1.365v and 5ghz, and even played new sniper for 1.5 hrs last night at 5ghz 1.375v without bsod. I could even try that for 24/7, except my number crunching program for work would bsod or end up with corrupt data..ie, different needs.

On another note, someone pmed me to run 4.8ghz aida64 at lowest vcore stable for 1-2hrs. 4.8ghz 1.255v crashed after while, 4.8ghz 1.278v easily 1 hr.


----------



## nasrott

picked up one yesterday c229 batch code, will get it under water shortly...


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I think there are 2 issues with stability testing.
> 
> 1) testing for personal use....No one really cares how someone else tests their cpu for personal use. Some that fold 24/7 or run programs that crunch numbers are going to want to be very stable, others with less stressful use may not care, ie like you said, different needs.
> 
> 2) The second issue is the ability to compare cpus to get an accurate idea of range of what these chips can do.... I think most people bring up stability testing in this regard. I think that is why hwbot, when trying to semi-scientifically see what these chips can do on average, they pick one test and have people run with lowest vcore. Then they avoid the stability test arguing, well for most part.
> 
> Maybe in future make a thread like this with table on front with a mild stability test like realbench, etc and run for relatively short given time that most would be willing to do. Then one can extrapolate from there to their own use.
> 
> I can run cinebench all day at 1.365v and 5ghz, and even played new sniper for 1.5 hrs last night at 5ghz 1.375v without bsod. I could even try that for 24/7, except my number crunching program for work would bsod or end up with corrupt data..ie, different needs.
> 
> On another note, someone pmed me to run 4.8ghz aida64 at lowest vcore stable for 1-2hrs. 4.8ghz 1.255v crashed after while, 4.8ghz 1.278v easily 1 hr.


+1


----------



## Wirerat

I must be somewhere in the middle ground on the prime95 stable thing. I always run prime95. If it instant freezes that not acceptable. I just do not run it for long periods. I make sure prime95 can hold for 20mins before trying any other tests.

When you get past what prime95 finds in the first few mins you are atleast close on the vcore.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I must be somewhere in the middle ground on the prime95 stable thing. I always run prime95. If it instant freezes that not acceptable. I just do not run it for long periods. I make sure prime95 can hold for 20mins before trying any other tests.
> 
> When you get past what prime95 finds in the first few mins you are atleast close on the vcore.


Same here I use Prime95 in a quick run to see if I am at least "possibly stable" after 10 minutes of it, then I know I maight be close with the voltages etc... then I drop them to see....etc

I am not going to run it hours on end,
I will run my games for hours on end, and that will be my personal OC test

Anyone using OCCT ?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I must be somewhere in the middle ground on the prime95 stable thing. I always run prime95. If it instant freezes that not acceptable. I just do not run it for long periods. I make sure prime95 can hold for 20mins before trying any other tests.
> 
> When you get past what prime95 finds in the first few mins you are atleast close on the vcore.


That is also why I will always use prime 95 even if I did not do long runs...takes me an hour to get approximate voltages on every mhz setting im interested in for every cpu ive owned.


----------



## KnownDragon

In the Bios for this 4790k In the internal cpu power management tab. There are settings for the internal power frequency. Does increasing this setting allow for a smoother voltage transfer? Does it help with overclocking? Has anyone experimented with this setting?


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> In the Bios for this 4790k In the internal cpu power management tab. There are settings for the internal power frequency. Does increasing this setting allow for a smoother voltage transfer? Does it help with overclocking? Has anyone experimented with this setting?


My AI Suite ASUS shows that by increasing it I decrease my OC capabilities but increase stability
It ranges from 300k to 1000KHz, but I leave mine at 300 so far in my preliminaries @ my seemingly stable 4.8G/1.310V nonHT/4790K/HERO VII


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> I have batch 209 too. NCIX.ca ??
> 
> I have the flattest even distribution of heat btw cores, like under prime95 it goes 54,54,56,53, @4.6G, 1.21Vc, first trials
> 
> i edited those #s cause first time was from memory then i repeated the test.


Yes my temps are pretty much all together. The core 1 and core 2 are just slightly higher the 0,4 but still only a degree or two off in full load.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> My AI Suite ASUS shows that by increasing it I decrease my OC capabilities but increasee stability


I am testing this out. Before moving it to +6% voltages to make 4.7 was 1.28. Now my voltage is 1.265 and running occt for 30+ now.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> +1


I am getting the msi z97 gaming 7 Monday . can you tell me if your msi z97 xpower has a adaptive voltage mode like the rog motherboards ?


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I am getting the msi z97 gaming 7 Monday . can you tell me if your msi z97 xpower has a adaptive voltage mode like the rog motherboards ?


I would be careful using adaptive voltage right away with the Haswell, as it has been known to adapt right away without warning to a 1.4 voltage adaptation. not helpful for OC testing Id say


----------



## Wirerat

V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> I would be careful using adaptive voltage right away with the Haswell, as it has been known to adapt right away without warning to a 1.4 voltage adaptation. not helpful for OC testing Id say


^ this

I also found my asus mobo was hitting crazy voltages at start up too. It is talked about like it only applies those high voltages under a synthetic load on asus youtube vids.

On the the latest bios ( I did not test others) I had vcore set at 1.28v adaptive and it was spiking to 1.42 on startup.

I feel adaptive is broken and useless when oc. Set manual and use c-states.


----------



## Vaux

Talking of adaptive voltage, i don't understand why they don't put an option for fix the maximum voltage, cause it's usefull to have less voltage when the cpu doesn't run at full speed, but who want more voltage?


----------



## coc_james

I'm really hoping I can get some feedback/help from you all. I set up my new Z97 Sniper and 4790k Thursday night. After some hiccups and updates I have made some progress, but here is what's going on.

Cold boot, P95(normal blend), right up until the end of the second pass, the temps are at a max pkg of 63. Just as the second pass is about to end, the temps go all the way up to 94, in the matter of seconds. Ambient temps are 75f.

Latest BIOS.
Checked and reseated aio block.
Loaded VID is @1.265.
All BIOS settings are at default.
Corsair H100/AS5.

I should state that the pkgd BIOS was f4. Version f4 and f5 had a loaded VID of 1.463, making my P95 temps instantly to throttling range, like as soon as I clicked start. After going to f6 the loaded VID went down to 1.265 @default settings.
Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaux*
> 
> Talking of adaptive voltage, i don't understand why they don't put an option for fix the maximum voltage, cause it's usefull to have less voltage when the cpu doesn't run at full speed, but who want more voltage?


I cannot figure out why its even there because avx2.does not need +.1v.


----------



## gagac1971

hey guys i7 4790k here 1.25v whit 4.7 GHz,tell me is it nice overclock whit this voltage?
4.6 ghz whit 1.21V also....everything rock stable...


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey guys i7 4790k here 1.25v whit 4.7 GHz,tell me is it nice overclock whit this voltage?
> 4.6 ghz whit 1.21V also....everything rock stable...


those are very good results there are i7 4790k engineering samples that need 1.31v for 4.6ghz and 1.375v for 4.7ghz . I wish I am as lucky as you when I get my msi z97 gaming 7 and i7 4790k on Monday . what motherboard are you using with your i7 4790k ?


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> those are very good results there are i7 4790k engineering samples that need 1.31v for 4.6ghz and 1.375v for 4.7ghz . I wish I am as lucky as you when I get my msi z97 gaming 7 and i7 4790k on Monday . what motherboard are you using with your i7 4790k ?


hello i am using asus rog maximus 7 hero.....i am happy whit overclocks and i didnt even tryed yet uper overclock like 4.8 ghz and up.....


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> those are very good results there are i7 4790k engineering samples that need 1.31v for 4.6ghz and 1.375v for 4.7ghz . I wish I am as lucky as you when I get my msi z97 gaming 7 and i7 4790k on Monday . what motherboard are you using with your i7 4790k ?


also god luck whit purchase......


----------



## skydog71

Just got my 4790k yesterday. L352C119 batch from TD. Still waiting on my water cooling gear to arrive, but I went ahead and got it running with the stock cooler.

Quick question: Has anyone else done any testing on this chip with the stock cooler? Folding ("full") gave BSOD within about 1 minute. At "medium", it crashed in a couple of minutes, and even at "light", it crashed within 5 minutes. I'm currently just running it at 3.6 GHz (turbo disabled) and it appears to be stable when folding ("light" setting). I know the stock cooler is bad, but I had no idea it was THIS bad.


----------



## fateswarm

Hehe that cooler does about 80C on my brother's 4570.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skydog71*
> 
> Just got my 4790k yesterday. L352C119 batch from TD. Still waiting on my water cooling gear to arrive, but I went ahead and got it running with the stock cooler.
> 
> Quick question: Has anyone else done any testing on this chip with the stock cooler? Folding ("full") gave BSOD within about 1 minute. At "medium", it crashed in a couple of minutes, and even at "light", it crashed within 5 minutes. I'm currently just running it at 3.6 GHz (turbo disabled) and it appears to be stable when folding ("light" setting). I know the stock cooler is bad, but I had no idea it was THIS bad.


It cant be that bad, what temps?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I think there are 2 issues with stability testing.
> 
> 1) testing for personal use....No one really cares how someone else tests their cpu for personal use. Some that fold 24/7 or run programs that crunch numbers are going to want to be very stable, others with less stressful use may not care, ie like you said, different needs.
> 
> 2) The second issue is the ability to compare cpus to get an accurate idea of range of what these chips can do.... I think most people bring up stability testing in this regard. I think that is why hwbot, when trying to semi-scientifically see what these chips can do on average, they pick one test and have people run with lowest vcore. Then they avoid the stability test arguing, well for most part.
> 
> Maybe in future make a thread like this with table on front with a mild stability test like realbench, etc and run for relatively short given time that most would be willing to do. Then one can extrapolate from there to their own use.
> 
> I can run cinebench all day at 1.365v and 5ghz, and even played new sniper for 1.5 hrs last night at 5ghz 1.375v without bsod. I could even try that for 24/7, except my number crunching program for work would bsod or end up with corrupt data..ie, different needs.
> 
> On another note, someone pmed me to run 4.8ghz aida64 at lowest vcore stable for 1-2hrs. 4.8ghz 1.255v crashed after while, 4.8ghz 1.278v easily 1 hr.


cant disagree with that


----------



## skydog71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> It cant be that bad, what temps?


Temps actually don't look that bad. Idle is mid-30's, load is mid-70's. One peculiar thing about this chip is the stock voltage is 1.020V. Maybe the stock cooler is fine, but the stock voltage is too low?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skydog71*
> 
> Temps actually don't look that bad. Idle is mid-30's, load is mid-70's. One peculiar thing about this chip is the stock voltage is 1.020V. Maybe the stock cooler is fine, but the stock voltage is too low?


I suppose that's a possibility, I cant really say as I dont know the average stock voltage for those chips, if you can try and find out or maybe someone here will say, and then try increasing your voltage a bit.


----------



## Peppy197

I think adaptive is used forfinal settings but not for testing with the stress testers like prime95, thats when Vc can shoot your CPU
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey guys i7 4790k here 1.25v whit 4.7 GHz,tell me is it nice overclock whit this voltage?
> 4.6 ghz whit 1.21V also....everything rock stable...


What is a rock stability? Did you try Prime95?

al


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I am getting the msi z97 gaming 7 Monday . can you tell me if your msi z97 xpower has a adaptive voltage mode like the rog motherboards ?


yep there are like 4/5 different options. dunno on urs.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hello i am using asus rog maximus 7 hero.....i am happy whit overclocks and i didnt even tryed yet uper overclock like 4.8 ghz and up.....


Im at 4.8G/1.31v NB=4400 with my HERO VII

Great board


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skydog71*
> 
> I know the stock cooler is bad, but I had no idea it was THIS bad.


It is actually worse than you think LOL









Makes you wonder how they end up with better CPUs compared to AMD


----------



## skydog71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I suppose that's a possibility, I cant really say as I dont know the average stock voltage for those chips, if you can try and find out or maybe someone here will say, and then try increasing your voltage a bit.


It was definitely the voltage. Bumped it from 1.020V (stock) to 1.050V, and it now appears stable. Really bizarre that this chip's stock voltage was too low to run at stock speeds.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

So does DC clock better than regular Haswell on average?

Should I go for a cheap i5 4670K instead?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> It is actually worse than you think LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes you wonder how they end up with better CPUs compared to AMD


The same way they took the decision to give you that cooler. Good money management.

Intel is incredibly meticulous on how they manage money.

e.g. their foundries are in unison predesigned in whole.

The foundry business is extremely expensive.

AMD had foundries and they blew it.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> So does DC clock better than regular Haswell on average?
> 
> Should I go for a cheap i5 4670K instead?


Seems that way, they are binned better.

My 4790K is 500mhz better then both the 4770K's I had.

4770K both would fail within 1min of Prime95v28.5 Blend within 1min running eve 4.4ghz 1.35v
4790K is about the same with 4.9ghz 1.35v failing within 1min.


----------



## opt33

23C drop in core temps using CLP for ihs/die after delid, at 4.7 w/1.287v, prime 28.5 small ffts, from 98C max to 75C max (see pic below)
(all runs use pk1 for wb/ihs tim)

prior to delid,
4.7 ghz w/1.287v, prime 28.5 on small ffts repeating 12k for 7 mins, temps 98C on hottest core.

After delid with pk1 tim between ihs/core (note this pk1 tim was not very well applied, ie too thick)
4.7ghz w/1.287v, prime 28.5 on small ffts repeating 12k for 7 mins, temps 85C on hottest core

After delid with CLP between ihs/core
4.7 ghz w/1.287v, prime 28.5 on small ffts repeating 12k for 7 mins, temps 75C on hottest core.



Pic of CLP applied: this is one really small drop spread around.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> 23C drop in core temps using CLP for ihs/die after delid, at 4.7 w/1.287v, prime 28.5 small ffts, from 98C max to 75C max (see pic below)
> (all runs use pk1 for wb/ihs tim)
> 
> prior to delid,
> 4.7 ghz w/1.287v, prime 28.5 on small ffts repeating 12k for 7 mins, temps 98C on hottest core.
> 
> After delid with pk1 tim between ihs/core (note this pk1 tim was not very well applied, ie too thick)
> 4.7ghz w/1.287v, prime 28.5 on small ffts repeating 12k for 7 mins, temps 85C on hottest core
> 
> After delid with CLP between ihs/core
> 4.7 ghz w/1.287v, prime 28.5 on small ffts repeating 12k for 7 mins, temps 75C on hottest core.
> 
> 
> 
> Pic of CLP applied: this is one really small drop spread around.


try direct mounting without ihs,liquid ulra on die then must be a huge temp decrease.do it just for test if u can.


----------



## spacin9

If you're going to put up a stability test with temps.. try to make it longer than six minutes. So far all my overclocks and voltage experiments have bluescreened Prime95 custom min 8K / 3 min torture test using at least 2/3 of my RAM after 8 hours or so.

It's about time interject a little honesty in this conversation. I wouldn't let Sandy-e in peace unless it could go 24 hours with two cudaminers grinding away in the background.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> try direct mounting without ihs,liquid ulra on die then must be a huge temp decrease.do it just for test if u can.


Idontcare at Anandtech, the one that did thorough testing and found the gap/thick bondline issue and tested many different tims between die and ihs, also ran bare die test with same tims. Comparing NTH1 between die and IHS, vs bare die with NTH1, there was a 2-4C difference depending on wattage. With liquid metal some tested difference to be only 2C, been done more than once.

I have run bare die before for testing, but would not do it 24/7. temp difference to small for risk. And not taking my CLP off, spent too much time getting it perferct


----------



## fateswarm

I suspect Liquid Pro is much more important to be spread at the back of the IHS rather than on the die itself (but do both of course). This is because the die is already mirror-like while the IHS is very rough hence the latter would benefit much more by Liquid Pro. Similarly, if the cooler on top of the IHS is very rough, it might also need some of it, but if it's mirror-like, it might be more important to put it on the IHS, which is again a very rough surface.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> If you're going to put up a stability test with temps.. try to make it longer than six minutes.


I have already ran 10hrs prime for stability test and posted them earlier. This was a quick method to test temp differences before and after delidding at a constant ambient. But if you bothered to read my post, you would have known that.


----------



## coc_james

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> I'm really hoping I can get some feedback/help from you all. I set up my new Z97 Sniper and 4790k Thursday night. After some hiccups and updates I have made some progress, but here is what's going on.
> 
> Cold boot, P95(normal blend), right up until the end of the second pass, the temps are at a max pkg of 63. Just as the second pass is about to end, the temps go all the way up to 94, in the matter of seconds. Ambient temps are 75f.
> 
> Latest BIOS.
> 
> Checked and reseated aio block.
> 
> Loaded VID is @1.265.
> 
> All BIOS settings are at default.
> 
> Corsair H100/AS5.
> 
> I should state that the pkgd BIOS was f4. Version f4 and f5 had a loaded VID of 1.463, making my P95 temps instantly to throttling range, like as soon as I clicked start. After going to f6 the loaded VID went down to 1.265 @default settings.
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


Anything?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I suspect Liquid Pro is much more important to be spread at the back of the IHS rather than on the die itself (but do both of course). This is because the die is already mirror-like while the IHS is very rough hence the latter would benefit much more by Liquid Pro. Similarly, if the cooler on top of the IHS is very rough, it might also need some of it, but if it's mirror-like, it might be more important to put it on the IHS, which is again a very rough surface.


If you place on IHS you risk missing the die. And tim only needs to be put on one surface, either one would not matter. The pressure mating the two will take care of the rest, other wise it would not be a very good thermal interface material.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> If you place on IHS you risk missing the die. And tim only needs to be put on one surface, either one would not matter. The pressure mating the two will take care of the rest, other wise it would not be a very good thermal interface material.


I applied it on a slightly wider area than needed so I was sure it covered it. I don't agree with your latter argument at all to be honest. The die is almost like a mirror when the IHS is very rough compared to it, hence it would likely not just be covered by pressure.

The designers of those pastes themselves suggest to be careful and apply a uniform layer etc.

If the die is perfectly uniformly pasted fine, but sticking a rough IHS on it might not be optimal.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> try direct mounting without ihs,liquid ulra on die then must be a huge temp decrease.do it just for test if u can.


sorry dude for before

yeah something wrong with 4.8ghz. on wprime 1024. One thread seems to like stop.

I dont get any hang etc.. but out of 10 times i tested 1 time i got bsod 101.
no amount of voltage helps.
but can cinebench and do everything else except wprime. Hyperpi etc no issue.

One thing though i found when i increased the thermal default from 130 to 151 (max) it seems to go further around 50-60% before i get one thread not doing anything.

[email protected] no issue..


but hmm it looks like a bios issue. if i remember correctly last time on few of my 4770k had issues with 4.6ghz exact symptoms can bench everything but i coudlnt run linpack. .. was during the first release of 4770k and m6e. later bios solved it.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I applied it on a slightly wider area than needed so I was sure it covered it. I don't agree with your latter argument at all to be honest. The die is almost like a mirror when the IHS is very rough compared to it, hence it would likely not just be covered by pressure.
> 
> The designers of those pastes themselves suggest to be careful and apply a uniform layer etc.
> 
> If the die is perfectly uniformly pasted fine, but sticking a rough IHS on it might not be optimal.


btw...did you cover the exposed ?vrm components with anything, i think some do and some dont...I ended up brushing thin coating of "nail polish top coat", whatever wife had over mine.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> btw...did you cover the exposed ?vrm components with anything, i think some do and some dont...I ended up brushing thin coating of "nail polish top coat", whatever wife had over mine.


Yes, with *provitamin* white nail polish.







The mini market didn't have any clear, so there you have it, confirmation even provitamin nail polish works.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I have already ran 10hrs prime for stability test and posted them earlier. This was a quick method to test temp differences before and after delidding at a constant ambient. But if you bothered to read my post, you would have known that.


I see you posted a short youtube video with a cinebench... I see you saying you passed prime 10 hours but I didn't a screenshot of it. If you could link that for me I'd like to see it.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> I see you posted a short youtube video with a cinebench... I see you saying you passed prime 10 hours but I didn't a screenshot of it. If you could link that for me I'd like to see it.


post 3307, that was before walking vcore down, and before delid.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> post 3307, that was before walking vcore down, and before delid.


I see... one minute tests all long FFTs? Let me challenge you to to do an advanced torture test, select custom, leave it at 8K min, 3min tests and use at least 2/3s of your ram. Let's get some real stress testing going on here. Enough of these "pat ourselves on the back" 5 minute tests.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> I see... one minute tests all long FFTs? Let me challenge you to to do an advanced torture test, select custom, leave it at 8K min, 3min tests and use at least 2/3s of your ram. Let's get some real stress testing going on here. Enough of these "pat ourselves on the back" 5 minute tests.


I'm all for stress testing as well, but come on...he is just testing the temp differences between TIM's, not trying to test for stability.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> I'm really hoping I can get some feedback/help from you all. I set up my new Z97 Sniper and 4790k Thursday night. After some hiccups and updates I have made some progress, but here is what's going on.
> 
> Cold boot, P95(normal blend), right up until the end of the second pass, the temps are at a max pkg of 63. Just as the second pass is about to end, the temps go all the way up to 94, in the matter of seconds. Ambient temps are 75f.
> 
> Latest BIOS.
> Checked and reseated aio block.
> Loaded VID is @1.265.
> All BIOS settings are at default.
> Corsair H100/AS5.
> 
> I should state that the pkgd BIOS was f4. Version f4 and f5 had a loaded VID of 1.463, making my P95 temps instantly to throttling range, like as soon as I clicked start. After going to f6 the loaded VID went down to 1.265 @default settings.
> Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


Blend runs a variety of different tests, some of which get much hotter than others. What you saw was the test switching to small FFTs which is the hot test. Try running just small FFT instead of blend and see what your temps are.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> I see... one minute tests all long FFTs? Let me challenge you to to do an advanced torture test, select custom, leave it at 8K min, 3min tests and use at least 2/3s of your ram. Let's get some real stress testing going on here. Enough of these "pat ourselves on the back" 5 minute tests.


I ran prime blend which tests ffts from 8K to 4096k, the amount mem you use isnt relevant for stability in my experience, what matters is time running different ffts.

And I run normal blend, because in 10 years with multiple cpus, never had a bsod from an unstable overclock after passing prime blend 10+ hrs. I dont do testing for any other reason, and especially not from rude posts, 3x in a row. Running same ffts over and over doesnt test stability for my purpose.

I dont mind requests and often have done them, but I think you could better spend your time developing people skills, until then just quit reading my posts. This is just a hobby.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I'm all for stress testing as well, but come on...he is just testing the temp differences between TIM's, not trying to test for stability.


Well lets get it going. I've delidded, used liquid ultra between the core and the IHS and literally bolted my H80i on my motherboard for better contact.

Using the method described, I am currently at three hours, Core 3 temp hit 90c @ 4589 Mhz / 1.35 vcore, obviously from the small FFTs. As long as it doesn't throttle or bluescreen it doesn't fail. That was what ASUS tuning set it at because all my other tests bluescreened after 8 hours. Mind you, I'm cudaming at the same time. I want to see if other people are doing better and I want to know how they are doing it.

I'll put my 24 hour test up when I find the right combination for my overclock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I ran prime blend which tests ffts from 8K to 4096k, the amount mem you use isnt relevant for stability in my experience, what matters is time running different ffts.
> 
> And I run normal blend, because in 10 years with multiple cpus, never had a bsod from an unstable overclock after passing prime blend 10+ hrs. I dont do testing for any other reason, and especially not from rude posts, 3x in a row. Running same ffts over and over doesnt test stability for my purpose.
> 
> I dont mind requests and often have done them, but I think you could better spend your time developing people skills, until then just quit reading my posts. This is just a hobby.


Yeah these are all excuses. You are bending the rules for a favorable outcome... I want to get down and dirty. Let's do it right.


----------



## coc_james

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> I'm really hoping I can get some feedback/help from you all. I set up my new Z97 Sniper and 4790k Thursday night. After some hiccups and updates I have made some progress, but here is what's going on.
> 
> Cold boot, P95(normal blend), right up until the end of the second pass, the temps are at a max pkg of 63. Just as the second pass is about to end, the temps go all the way up to 94, in the matter of seconds. Ambient temps are 75f.
> 
> Latest BIOS.
> Checked and reseated aio block.
> Loaded VID is @1.265.
> All BIOS settings are at default.
> Corsair H100/AS5.
> 
> I should state that the pkgd BIOS was f4. Version f4 and f5 had a loaded VID of 1.463, making my P95 temps instantly to throttling range, like as soon as I clicked start. After going to f6 the loaded VID went down to 1.265 @default settings.
> Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Blend runs a variety of different tests, some of which get much hotter than others. What you saw was the test switching to small FFTs which is the hot test. Try running just small FFT instead of blend and see what your temps are.
Click to expand...

Will try now. But as I said, it was almost at the end of the second pass, when temps reached TJ. Solid through first pass. Cinebench and Aida64 extreme yields the same... Low to mid 60s. IBT, on highest settings gets into the 90s as well. Everything else I do, futuremark's tests, catzilla, aida, cinebench, BF4, all max low to mid 60's and no crash. Lowered my vcore to 1.89 and cache to 2.39, all tests are stable except IBT and P95. Temps went down to high 50s.


----------



## spacin9

And because I have thrown down the gauntlet, the burden is on me to begin...

This is what I have after four hours. 90c is scary...not to me. I don't expect this to pass after 8 hours. I expect a bluescreen. But I am letting this roll just to see what magic ASUS has devised.

The cudamining takes up CPU cycles..but forget that. It's negligible. It's just something I do in case dogecoin goes to the moon.

Now I am in no way a seasoned overclocker and I expect this to be easily defeated. The temp variances are wild. But it's better than watching post after post of high fives with short tests and cheap benchmarks. I am guilty of it myself... let's get some real testing done... let's see a full screen in Prime 95 with a good 3-5 minute mix of small and large FFTs. No crunching the windows down...let's see the work. Don't make excuses... make it happen.


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I cannot figure out why its even there because avx2.does not need +.1v.


Its how its designed by default.. I use adaptive now once I found my voltages for each OC. And I dont use such brute test apps, ok only x264 encoding time to time but I can live with occasional voltage bump then, to lazy to switch to fixed.









Offset








Adaptive








Fixed


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> Will try now. But as I said, it was almost at the end of the second pass, when temps reached TJ. Solid through first pass. Cinebench and Aida64 extreme yields the same... Low to mid 60s. IBT, on highest settings gets into the 90s as well. Everything else I do, futuremark's tests, catzilla, aida, cinebench, BF4, all max low to mid 60's and no crash. Lowered my vcore to 1.89 and cache to 2.39, all tests are stable except IBT and P95. Temps went down to high 50s.


IBT and Prime (small FFTs) should have similar temps, both of them quite a bit higher than other tests. So that all sounds correct. Can you repost your voltages - the ones you listed don't make sense.


----------



## coc_james

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> Will try now. But as I said, it was almost at the end of the second pass, when temps reached TJ. Solid through first pass. Cinebench and Aida64 extreme yields the same... Low to mid 60s. IBT, on highest settings gets into the 90s as well. Everything else I do, futuremark's tests, catzilla, aida, cinebench, BF4, all max low to mid 60's and no crash. Lowered my vcore to 1.89 and cache to 2.39, all tests are stable except IBT and P95. Temps went down to high 50s.
> 
> 
> 
> IBT and Prime (small FFTs) should have similar temps, both of them quite a bit higher than other tests. So that all sounds correct. Can you repost your voltages - the ones you listed don't make sense.
Click to expand...

What about the voltages don't make sense? Not trying to be snarky, just let me know what you want to know.
EDIT, wow, sorry, I just realized what I did there. Vcore 1.190, cache 1.24
As far as small FFTs go, throttle half way in 1st pass.

I'm thinking my pump isn't cycling. I noticed that there was no increase in fan speed, at temp. So I went into the BIOS and set the fan to full speed, reboot, no difference. Looked at the pump cover, very closely, and noticed that the light wasn't lit properly. So I pressed the speed button on it and it did not change, nor did the light change. I guess this would explain the high temp under extreme load...

Thoughts?


----------



## bilbobaghins

hey guys, i have a problem with my i7 4790k.....i overclocked to 4.5GHz 1.25v and i tested it with ibt, prime95 and linx 0.9.5.

I got 90 °C with my CM Eisberg.....its normal? O_O what can i do?


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bilbobaghins*
> 
> hey guys, i have a problem with my i7 4790k.....i overclocked to 4.5GHz 1.25v and i tested it with ibt, prime95 and linx 0.9.5.
> 
> I got 90 °C with my CM Eisberg.....its normal? O_O what can i do?


It's normal.


----------



## coc_james

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bilbobaghins*
> 
> hey guys, i have a problem with my i7 4790k.....i overclocked to 4.5GHz 1.25v and i tested it with ibt, prime95 and linx 0.9.5.
> 
> I got 90 °C with my CM Eisberg.....its normal? O_O what can i do?
> 
> 
> 
> It's normal.
Click to expand...

That's normal? Are you kidding me? So these chips are garbage too?

I'm having similar [email protected] 4.4ghz...the stock turbo settings...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> What about the voltages don't make sense? Not trying to be snarky, just let me know what you want to know.
> EDIT, wow, sorry, I just realized what I did there. Vcore 1.190, cache 1.24
> As far as small FFTs go, throttle half way in 1st pass.
> 
> I'm thinking my pump isn't cycling. I noticed that there was no increase in fan speed, at temp. So I went into the BIOS and set the fan to full speed, reboot, no difference. Looked at the pump cover, very closely, and noticed that the light wasn't lit properly. So I pressed the speed button on it and it did not change, nor did the light change. I guess this would explain the high temp under extreme load...
> 
> Thoughts?


The pump not working correctly would certainly explain it. It's normal for small FFT and IBT to run hot, but throttling at that low a voltage does seem unusual.


----------



## angelgrin

how are the temps on the 4790k compared to 4770k? can medium air coolers(nt06 pro for example) handle overclocks upto 4.8ghz?


----------



## blueMach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgrin*
> 
> how are the temps on the 4790k compared to 4770k? can medium air coolers(nt06 pro for example) handle overclocks upto 4.8ghz?


As long as you're just browsing the web


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> That's normal? Are you kidding me? So these chips are garbage too?
> 
> I'm having similar [email protected] 4.4ghz...the stock turbo settings...


The contact between IHS and die is garbage. Plus some stress tests really push Haswell harder then other architectures.


----------



## tw33k

Ran XTU for 8 hours. 4.8GHz 1.36v. Temps are pretty good. Ambient 20c


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> I'm really hoping I can get some feedback/help from you all. I set up my new Z97 Sniper and 4790k Thursday night. After some hiccups and updates I have made some progress, but here is what's going on.
> 
> Cold boot, P95(normal blend), right up until the end of the second pass, the temps are at a max pkg of 63. Just as the second pass is about to end, the temps go all the way up to 94, in the matter of seconds. Ambient temps are 75f.


On the Maximus 7 Hero there is a setting I found called ASUS Multicore Enhancement (Could be called something else on the Sniper), once I disabled that my temps went down 10c, doesn't go over 65c in real world test AIDA64, Realbench, Intel Extreme Tuning Utility etc
I've read not to use prime95 due to it pushing the vcore up, It did sporadically push the temps up to 84c then back down to 65c, that could be why, I used it on my Ivy 3570k all the time and the temps were constant not fluctuating like the 4790k.
I am currently only running it at a stock XMP profile, but a 4.4Ghz clock speed.


----------



## Anusha

So with 4790K, do you guys still drop the Cache Ratio to 35x-ish and RAM speeds to 1600MHz-ish before tuning the Core?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> So with 4790K, do you guys still drop the Cache Ratio to 35x-ish and RAM speeds to 1600MHz-ish before tuning the Core?


I did, core first, then uncore then ram. Just so I was sure what went wrong when crashed. Or ram with xmp and uncore stock, and work backwards if necessary.


----------



## Pavilion 650m

my i7 4790k has turbo boost disabled, and its using 1.25v at 4.0 ghz. Is this ok? Or how can i underclock it. I have a gigabyte ud3h z97. Was turboing to 4.4 with 1.37v.

cpu batch # L352c118


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Ran XTU for 8 hours. 4.8GHz 1.36v. Temps are pretty good. Ambient 20c


1.38Volts eh? I was getting BSOD with 1.31v @ 4.8GHz, using prime95 after 12 blend tests(about 30 minutes or less)


----------



## coc_james

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> That's normal? Are you kidding me? So these chips are garbage too?
> 
> I'm having similar [email protected] 4.4ghz...the stock turbo settings...
> 
> 
> 
> The contact between IHS and die is garbage. Plus some stress tests really push Haswell harder then other architectures.
Click to expand...

This is bothersome. It almost feels like Intel lied to us. I thought the point behind DC was better transfer, thus better stability and clocks, especially with the added caps. Guess it wouldn't be the first time creative marketing got the better of consumers.

My luck with Haswell has been terrible. I had three amazing Sandys. I miss Sandy.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> That's normal? Are you kidding me? So these chips are garbage too?
> 
> I'm having similar [email protected] 4.4ghz...the stock turbo settings...
> 
> 
> 
> The contact between IHS and die is garbage. Plus some stress tests really push Haswell harder then other architectures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is bothersome. It almost feels like Intel lied to us. I thought the point behind DC was better transfer, thus better stability and clocks, especially with the added caps. Guess it wouldn't be the first time creative marketing got the better of consumers.
> 
> My luck with Haswell has been terrible. I had three amazing Sandys. I miss Sandy.
Click to expand...

Figured that out when ppl who delided DC still got better temps.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> This is bothersome. It almost feels like Intel lied to us. I thought the point behind DC was better transfer, thus better stability and clocks, especially with the added caps. Guess it wouldn't be the first time creative marketing got the better of consumers.
> 
> My luck with Haswell has been terrible. I had three amazing Sandys. I miss Sandy.


This is the main reason I bought one too and didn't stick with my 3570k, that did a good 4.5Ghz, never went over 60c.
When I first heard about DC I though with a chip like this I won't need to upgrade for a while, it should be much cooler than the 4770k (the main reason I held off upgrading in the first place), seems that's not the case.

I see why MSI made the Xpower AC board with the delid guard, they knew this was a problem....


----------



## Vaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> When I first heard about DC I though with a chip like this I won't need to upgrade for a while, it should be much cooler than the 4770k (the main reason I held off upgrading in the first place), seems that's not the case.


Are you kidding? DC is way more cooler than the firsts haswell...


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaux*
> 
> Are you kidding? DC is way more cooler than the firsts haswell...


Yeah I get that, just not like the hype said it was.
Much hotter than Ivy, and it had the same TIM problem...


----------



## Vaux

DC doesn't really have TIM problems, at least no more than ivy bridge (who have a paste too instead of the indium joint in sandy), you're not really limited by the temps but by the capacity of the CPU (i've seen some review with the cpu who can't gain 100mhz more even with adding 0.1v )


----------



## KonigGeist

Stopped by Microcenter after work on the 25th and picked up this chip for $279. I just got my cooler in a couple of days ago so haven't messed with it all that much, but I have it at 4.8/1.29v for now. I've been trying to get 4.9 stable, but it seems to need a pretty decent voltage bump


----------



## Pavilion 650m

Where can i get an OC guide for my cpu? Link please anybody?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavilion 650m*
> 
> Where can i get an OC guide for my cpu? Link please anybody?


There's a basic guide in the OP of this thread


----------



## Pavilion 650m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> There's a basic guide in the OP of this thread


Thanks a lot. I overlooked it xD


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> I see... one minute tests all long FFTs? Let me challenge you to to do an advanced torture test, select custom, leave it at 8K min, 3min tests and use at least 2/3s of your ram. Let's get some real stress testing going on here. Enough of these "pat ourselves on the back" 5 minute tests.


Honestly, I see so many people mention something like this and no offense to you particularly but if you REALLY want something like this, then create a new thread which states "Prime95 stable Haswell club" or whatever. Put up the rules in the OP and program in the OP.

This is just an owners club and the other haswell threads are an OC threads (or rant threads) effectively.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaux*
> 
> DC doesn't really have TIM problems


Hmmm that's very strange then how I got massive temp drop and ability to bench at higher frequency by changing the TIM.

I've delidded Haswell and DC Haswell...both TIM looked and felt exactly the same.

In fact, my DC ran hotter then BOTH my 4770K's with same settings, frequency and voltage.

My DC does OC much higher though.


----------



## Peen

Btw, ran Prime v28.5 blend for 2hrs, fired up BOINC 8 threads and BSOD in 30min. So maybe I will do some WCG to test stability now


----------



## tp4tissue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Btw, ran Prime v28.5 blend for 2hrs, fired up BOINC 8 threads and BSOD in 30min. So maybe I will do some WCG to test stability now


that sounds like droop crash..


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Hmmm that's very strange then how I got massive temp drop and ability to bench at higher frequency by changing the TIM.
> 
> I've delidded Haswell and DC Haswell...both TIM looked and felt exactly the same.
> In fact, my DC ran hotter then BOTH my 4770K's with same settings, frequency and voltage.


This is why I'm thinking about moving the gear back into my Carbine 500R from the Corsair Air 540, has a huge side fan, more airflow for the RAD and Video card.


----------



## Vaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Hmmm that's very strange then how I got massive temp drop and ability to bench at higher frequency by changing the TIM.
> 
> I've delidded Haswell and DC Haswell...both TIM looked and felt exactly the same.
> 
> In fact, my DC ran hotter then BOTH my 4770K's with same settings, frequency and voltage.
> 
> My DC does OC much higher though.


They are nothing who look more like a thermal paste than a thermal paste...

And yes, you gonna have better temps if you change the TIM, only the fact you don't gonna put too much of it gonna help a lot, do you gonna have better OC capatibilty on DC ? Not really (and i talk about stable and normal overclocking)

And i don't see the problem with your DC running hotter than your delidded 4770k.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaux*
> 
> They are nothing who look more like a thermal paste than a thermal paste...
> 
> And yes, you gonna have better temps if you change the TIM, only the fact you don't gonna put too much of it gonna help a lot, do you gonna have better OC capatibilty on DC ? Not really (and i talk about stable and normal overclocking)
> 
> And i don't see the problem with your DC running hotter than your delidded 4770k.


Really hard to comprehend your post but I will try anyways. You said DC doesn't really have TIM problems. I have first hand experience delidding Haswell and DC Haswell and have seen the huge temp drop. 25-30c is not a small gap. That is a huge problem especially when they advertised it was better.

And the problem is DC was supposed to have better TIM then the 4670K and 4770K, but mine was worse. I don't see how you don't think that's a problem. There has been a lot of people delidding and putting new TIM with similar results as mine, so it's already even after 2 weeks of DC being out a well documented problem.


----------



## tw33k

it's not that the TIM is no good, the issue is that the glue they used creates a gap between the die and the IHS. Lots of testing was done back with the 3770K and this was found to be the problem


----------



## opt33

yeah, intel either needs to use indium solder (87 w/mk and low contact resistance) for the gap/thick bondline between ihs/die from the adhesive, or use an adhesive that allows a thin bondline....paste tim (~5 w/mk and higher contact resistance), or even intels "improved" polymer tim at ? little higher paste specs, doesnt really matter with the thick bondline/gap issue.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> On the Maximus 7 Hero there is a setting I found called ASUS Multicore Enhancement (Could be called something else on the Sniper), once I disabled that my temps went down 10c, doesn't go over 65c in real world test AIDA64, Realbench, Intel Extreme Tuning Utility etc
> I've read not to use prime95 due to it pushing the vcore up, It did sporadically push the temps up to 84c then back down to 65c, that could be why, I used it on my Ivy 3570k all the time and the temps were constant not fluctuating like the 4790k.
> I am currently only running it at a stock XMP profile, but a 4.4Ghz clock speed.


I am trying this has we speak and really haven't noticed a difference. I will test it out though. I have a few other setting in the bios that has been tweaked so this might not help me has much.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> I'm interested as well Fateswarm. I knew my MSI Gaming 5 z97 had to be cutting corners somehow to be $80.


hi again I am getting my msi z97 gaming 7 Monday I have two 8gb sticks of ddr3 2400 ram can you tell me what memory slots I will have to install them in to enable dual channel ?


----------



## Vaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> And the problem is DC was supposed to have better TIM then the 4670K and 4770K, but mine was worse. I don't see how you don't think that's a problem. There has been a lot of people delidding and putting new TIM with similar results as mine, so it's already even after 2 weeks of DC being out a well documented problem.


Ok, i was thinking you compared your DC at your 4770k delidded.
And if you have worse temperature that means your CPU have a default, cause a stock 4790k have almost the same temps than a stock 4770k


----------



## glm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> On the Maximus 7 Hero there is a setting I found called ASUS Multicore Enhancement (Could be called something else on the Sniper), once I disabled that my temps went down 10c, doesn't go over 65c in real world test AIDA64, Realbench, Intel Extreme Tuning Utility etc
> I've read not to use prime95 due to it pushing the vcore up, It did sporadically push the temps up to 84c then back down to 65c, that could be why, I used it on my Ivy 3570k all the time and the temps were constant not fluctuating like the 4790k.
> I am currently only running it at a stock XMP profile, but a 4.4Ghz clock speed.


Multicore Enhancement - MCE - makes the cpu run all cores at top stock bin all the time.
If you disable MCE it will run cooler because the cpu will run at lower bin - 42-40 (unless you OC manually).

First few paragraphs explain pretty good


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> hi again I am getting my msi z97 gaming 7 Monday I have two 8gb sticks of ddr3 2400 ram can you tell me what memory slots I will have to install them in to enable dual channel ?


The ones closest to the CPU, according to their pairing (they prob wont be side by side but juxtaposed)


----------



## Peppy197

New question:

Should I be aiming for the NorthBridge to be same as CPU frequency or what should I be aiming for with NB?

I am at 4800 now trying to get past Prime95V28.5
(it did pass easily for V25, but with this new version it goes beyond 90C once into the second set of tests, only 68 in the first tho)

90C going towards 100 actually so I shut it down right away

1.325 Volts, too high?


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> The ones closest to the CPU, according to their pairing (they prob wont be side by side but juxtaposed)


so then the first memory slot and the third memory slot like on my asus z87 rog hero ? do all intel motherboards have there dual channel memory slots in the same slots ?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glm1*
> 
> Multicore Enhancement - MCE - makes the cpu run all corers at top stock bin all the time.
> If you disable MCE it will run cooler because the cpu will run at lower bin - 42-40
> 
> First few paragraphs explain pretty good


Yeah I've noticed that today since I've been playing.
Instead of going from 4Ghz to 4.4Ghz, it steps from 4Ghz, 4.2Ghz, 4.3Ghz then 4.4Ghz, but also in reverse if all cores aren't at 100%.
Realistically does it effect real world everyday usage and performance, not that I've noticed personally, I can see how it could effect benching and overclocks for sure.


----------



## coc_james

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> New question:
> 
> Should I be aiming for the NorthBridge to be same as CPU frequency or what should I be aiming for with NB?
> 
> I am at 4800 now trying to get past Prime95V28.5
> (it did pass easily for V25, but with this new version it goes beyond 90C once into the second set of tests, only 68 in the first tho)
> 
> 90C going towards 100 actually so I shut it down right away
> 
> 1.325 Volts, too high?


out of curiosity, at all default settings, what do you hit at the end of the second pass on P95 v28.5? And what cooling method? Sorry if you already stated this elsewhere.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> out of curiosity, at all default settings, what do you hit at the end of the second pass on P95 v28.5? And what cooling method? Sorry if you already stated this elsewhere.


you mean load default BIOS?

I use a closed loop waer cooler, one radiator with a fan on each side


----------



## coc_james

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> out of curiosity, at all default settings, what do you hit at the end of the second pass on P95 v28.5? And what cooling method? Sorry if you already stated this elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> you mean load default BIOS?
> 
> I use a closed loop waer cooler, one radiator with a fan on each side
Click to expand...

I too am using an AIO, H100 with performance series in P+P. Default BIOS gives me 1.265 vcore. Near the end of the second pass in P95 v28.5, temps scream from low to mod 60s all the way to TJmax. Doing some research and around the globe, this is seeming more common.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> New question:
> 
> Should I be aiming for the NorthBridge to be same as CPU frequency or what should I be aiming for with NB?
> 
> I am at 4800 now trying to get past Prime95V28.5
> (it did pass easily for V25, but with this new version it goes beyond 90C once into the second set of tests, only 68 in the first tho)
> 
> 90C going towards 100 actually so I shut it down right away
> 
> 1.325 Volts, too high?


Do you mean the uncore/cache speed? There really isn't a northbridge anymore. And cache speed doesn't really affect performance (as long as it is within reason) and can have a negative affect on stability. You are much better off with 48 core and 40 cache than 47 core and 47 cache. Core is king.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> so then the first memory slot and the third memory slot like on my asus z87 rog hero ? do all intel motherboards have there dual channel memory slots in the same slots ?


Normally the ones you want to use are the same color, so if two are yellow and two are black you'd use the two yellow ones or the two black ones.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Ok more digging, seems if you leave voltages on Auto, the Bios picks adaptive voltage mode.

So what do you guys think would be a good start to get the basic 4.4Ghz overclock voltage, do you disable turbo boost so it runs at 4.4Ghz all the time?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Ok more digging, seems if you leave voltages on Auto, the Bios picks adaptive voltage mode.
> 
> So what do you guys think would be a good start to get the basic 4.4Ghz overclock voltage, do you disable turbo boost so it runs at 4.4Ghz all the time?


Um no I leave the turbo on. I would start with what your bios says the auto voltage is for the stock clocks. Might need a bump to get the actual 4.4 on all four.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Um no I leave the turbo on. I would start with what your bios says the auto voltage is for the stock clocks. Might need a bump to get the actual 4.4 on all four.


Nope thats fine, Bios says [email protected]
I'm at [email protected] at the moment, I'm thinking maybe [email protected] sounds ok.
Adaptive mode really pushes up the volts, at 4.4hz it pushed it to 1.21v

Do you need to change the cache clocks too?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Nope thats fine, Bios says [email protected]
> I'm at [email protected] at the moment, I'm thinking maybe [email protected] sounds ok.
> Adaptive mode really pushes up the volts, at 4.4hz it pushed it to 1.21v
> 
> Do you need to change the cache clocks too?


That sounds about right 1.15. I want to say 4.6 was around 1.215


----------



## Scotty99

Question for someone who has done auto overclock with asus software, is 4.6 on all 4 cores at 1.275v or lower pretty much guaranteed?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> That sounds about right 1.15. I want to say 4.6 was around 1.215


I gave it a little extra to start with 1.17, running Intel Extreme Tuner stress test its topped about 64c.
AIDA64 peeks at 70c
But that's also on a fairly quiet fan profile set on the Kraken x60 (55% fan)

Temps sound about right, or a bit high?

The cache volts is set to adaptive, do I need to change that?


----------



## dokujaryu

I'm running a 4790K Malay batch L419B554 on a X97 Sabertooth Mark 1 @ [email protected] using a Corsair H100i cooler in an Antec P100 case. Memory is G.Skill 2133 CAS 9 @XMP speeds.



Holding steady at ~65C after 5 min stress test. Ambient is ~23C. Idle is a chilly 35C.

I tried to bump to 4.7 since temps are so low, but BSOD @ 1.2. Probably going to push core to 1.25v and get whatever I can. I'd like 4.8, but 4.6 seems really safe right now. I want the machine to last a good 3 years, so I don't want to go near 1.3v.

Stock voltages when adaptive are [email protected] idle and [email protected] 1.109v under stress test. Seems pretty good?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I gave it a little extra to start with 1.17, running Intel Extreme Tuner stress test its topped about 64c.
> AIDA64 peeks at 70c
> But that's also on a fairly quiet fan profile set on the Kraken x60 (55% fan)
> 
> Temps sound about right, or a bit high?
> 
> The cache volts is set to adaptive, do I need to change that?


I would say that sounds about right. With your fan profile and being a good aio. I have noticed with my water cooling setup temps really don't start to rise until around 1.26 voltage.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I would say that sounds about right. With your fan profile and being a good aio. I have noticed with my water cooling setup temps really don't start to rise until around 1.26 voltage.


Cool, should the voltage lower on idle, at the moment the clock speed is, but the voltages aren't.
Never changed any of the power saving features, so they are all still on..lol


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Cool, should the voltage lower on idle, at the moment the clock speed is, but the voltages aren't.
> Never changed any of the power saving features, so they are all still on..lol


Yes mine do at the moment if I leave the power saving features on. I always try and find my overclock before trying to do a offset configuration. To me this is easier then to try and pull and overclock with power features all on.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Yes mine do at the moment if I leave the power saving features on.


I'll have to go and check all the settings again, all the power saving is manually enabled, but its not lowering the voltages on idle. Clocks are 800mhz.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Yes mine do at the moment if I leave the power saving features on. I always try and find my overclock before trying to do a offset configuration. To me this is easier then to try and pull and overclock with power features all on.


Nobody uses (or should use) offset with haswell..


----------



## KnownDragon

I did not know this but thankyou for informing of this. Why does no one use offset? Knowing is understanding!


----------



## fateswarm

Cause they do it manually.


----------



## lilchronic

offset / adaptive will go 0.1v over what you set under load...... so 1.2v set in bios would be 1.275v - 1.3v under load


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> offset / adaptive will go 0.1v over what you set under load...... so 1.2v set in bios would be 1.275v - 1.3v under load


So manually setting the voltages, does that stop the voltages lowering when the cpu down clocks on idle?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> So manually setting the voltages, does that stop the voltages lowering when the cpu down clocks on idle?


It shouldn't, but it may on some motherboards.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> So manually setting the voltages, does that stop the voltages lowering when the cpu down clocks on idle?


If ure talking abt getting all the state working with overclock
1. Disable pll overvoltage
2. Manual on cache n cpu voltage
3. The rest on offset mode.
4. Enable all cstates n change package limit to enabled. Default normallt is c0/c1
5. Enable dynamic accelarator.


----------



## cstkl1

Latest x264 command line with AVX2. This is just using a gui tool to make encoding/muxing easier on handling all the commandline tools.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







this is where haswell shines. insanely fast. see that fps counter. If this was sandy/ivy at same speed will be 6-7fps on my encode setting.

I have a lot of times prime stable/linx stable system fail on repetitive number of encodes. i do about 30 encodes a month.

best way to test for long term reliability. First encode on my 4790k. will only certify this stable after the 50th. Each one if based on 200k frames is about 4-5 hours worth. Ivy/Sandy will take like 8-10 hours to do this on clock to clock.

Theres anotherthing ppl here hasnt talking about. The IMC on 4790k is VERY VERY strong.
Previous on all my 4770k to run my rams Hynix BFR 4x4gb 2400mhz C9 at 1t RTL 41,42 tRDRD 4. To pass my linx test etc.. i need System Agent Voltage +0.300 and Analogue at +0.200 with digital at +0.100

so far on the 5 units of 4790k .. only digital +0.100. the rest still default. Just tested it. Before initial benchy etc i was running at the 4770k settings.

Will test to see whether i can break my 2600mhz C10 trdrd 4 1t limit 1.6v I couldnt get it to run at 2666 C10 trdrd 4.

So no wonder ppl are breaking left and right ddr3 wc


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> So manually setting the voltages, does that stop the voltages lowering when the cpu down clocks on idle?


yes on asus and asrock boards it will as long as you have you're c states enabled and power setting set to balanced.

pretty sure gigabyte boards also


----------



## xCarJx

ok after fixing my temp problem (high temps on stock) due to h100i backplate loose and a bad sitting i started overclocking....to find out i have a really bad clocker =(

what ive tried so far:

using auto settings and only putting multiplier, did it to have a vcore parameter:
Multi vcore vccin
x45 1.3 1.792 cinebench ok
x46 1.327 1.792 cinebench ok
x47 wont boot no matter what on auto

so switching to manual
Multi vcore vccin
x45 1.35 1.9 cinebench ok / temp problem on prime but no bsod (anything less on vcore and bsod after a while)
x46 (gave up testing for now)
x47 1.38 2 can boot but fails cinebench / didnt even try prime

sigh...kinda sad but when i was building for a 4770k i wanted to do a 4.2 overclock so im ok at stock 4790k, maybe ill try a stable 4.5 but well see.....

i have yet to try lowering uncore speed im gonna go with the all auto 45 for a while and see if i want more later any advice is welcome~


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> ok after fixing my temp problem (high temps on stock) due to h100i backplate loose and a bad sitting i started overclocking....to find out i have a really bad clocker =(
> 
> what ive tried so far:
> 
> using auto settings and only putting multiplier, did it to have a vcore parameter:
> Multi vcore vccin
> x45 1.3 1.792 cinebench ok
> x46 1.327 1.792 cinebench ok
> x47 wont boot no matter what on auto
> 
> so switching to manual
> Multi vcore vccin
> x45 1.35 1.9 cinebench ok / temp problem on prime but no bsod (anything less on vcore and bsod after a while)
> x46 (gave up testing for now)
> x47 1.38 2 can boot but fails cinebench / didnt even try prime
> 
> sigh...kinda sad but when i was building for a 4770k i wanted to do a 4.2 overclock so im ok at stock 4790k, maybe ill try a stable 4.5 but well see.....
> 
> i have yet to try lowering uncore speed im gonna go with the all auto 45 for a while and see if i want more later any advice is welcome~


gave u the setting on the other thread u posted for u to test out for hero.
btw for asus boards vccin +0.4v more than cpu vcore. with loadline set at maximum


----------



## KENWOOD912

My CPU does not pass 4.6 ghz or I do not know how to do this to 4.8 ghz. : Mad:

4.6 ghz is stable as rock P95, R15, 4.8 ghz games ... but nothing else put a test fails, you got 1.35v, VCCIN 1.9V, 40 cache ratio, phases and no way extreme.

4.6 ghz is stable with temperatures 1.20vy very good, here a photo.



My motherboard is a DELUXE Z97 with the factory BIOS.

¿Would be good then updated the BIOS? If not get better results.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@cstkl1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yes on asus and asrock boards it will as long as you have you're c states enabled and power setting set to balanced.
> 
> pretty sure gigabyte boards also


The moment I manually set the CPU Volts it stops down clocking the volts on idle.
Not that its a huge problem, but running at full volts drive idle temps up.
I didn't manually set the cache clocks and volts though.

Currently I went back to these settings, temps are a little higher (75c AIDA64) due to adaptive pushing the volts to [email protected], manually set the volts to [email protected] and they don't go over 70c, just no lower volts on idle:

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/settings_zps99b0b9c5.jpg.html


----------



## mandrix

schoolofmonkey do you have C6/C7 enabled?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay this is my best o/clock so far with this interesting 4790K








http://valid.canardpc.com/7vs5tf


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Okay this is my best o/clock so far with this interesting 4790K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7vs5tf


I will give you that. I can do the 5.0 but it is usually starting around 1.42


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> @cstkl1
> The moment I manually set the CPU Volts it stops down clocking the volts on idle.
> Not that its a huge problem, but running at full volts drive idle temps up.
> I didn't manually set the cache clocks and volts though.
> 
> Currently I went back to these settings, temps are a little higher (75c AIDA64) due to adaptive pushing the volts to [email protected], manually set the volts to [email protected] and they don't go over 70c, just no lower volts on idle:
> 
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/settings_zps99b0b9c5.jpg.html


Set C6/C7, and you can even put high performance in windows settings to keep clocks up.

The idle voltage going down makes the wattage from wall go down a lot according to watt meter. The clocks going down only makes 1 watt difference.


----------



## fateswarm

In the *very* long term even the drop of 0.8v to 0.012v should be a big benefit in longevity.


----------



## wholeeo

Is it just me or does CPU-Z not read the voltage drops when you set vcore to manual with C-states enabled. It seems HWINFO does however. This is with an Asus Z97 Deluxe.

Looking at my idle wattage off my killawatt when vcore is set to adaptive or manual the reading is nearly the same.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> gave u the setting on the other thread u posted for u to test out for hero.
> btw for asus boards vccin +0.4v more than cpu vcore. with loadline set at maximum


where are these settings? as id like to try them on my hero vii


----------



## coc_james

Okay, I know that Prime95 and IBT stability are the standard to check your OC. But I am supremely baffled. I can't seem to get past P95 or IBT with even stock clocks and stock volts. The temps are way outta control. Everything else is okay.

I am going to try some different versions of P95, I was reading OCUK and I saw that someone recommended not using the 28.5 on DC because of some ridiculous instruction set that is causing excessive heat.

Anyone know or recommend a different version?

Which versions are you all using?
Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


----------



## KnownDragon

I am finding that the pll and load line help a lot with the overclocks. Just have to keep an eye on them.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I am finding that the pll and load line help a lot with the overclocks. Just have to keep an eye on them.


I've dropped my PLL to 1.0, it helped a lot for my overclock.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Im feeling bored today
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I've dropped my PLL to 1.0, it helped a lot for my overclock.


Can you guys elaborate on what PLL is and does? I have not heard of it.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Im feeling bored today
> Can you guys elaborate on what PLL is and does? I have not heard of it.


Quote:


> PLL TERMINATION VOLTAGE
> - Default 1.2V
> - The range between 1.25V to the value of CPU Input Voltage (VCCIN) is a dead zone the processor will not like.
> - At >160 BCLK, set PLL termination reset voltage and Eventual PLL termination voltage to same level as input voltage (VCCIN) or higher
> - At <160 BCLK, sometimes reducing PLL termination voltage helps stability. 1.1 or 1.0 might make the processor more stable at high clocks or subzero temps.
> - If you increase VCCIN in the OS, increase PLL termination voltage first
> 
> Source: http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=733552


Quote:


> PLL Termination Voltages: Very useful rail residing in the PCH ICC Integrated Clock Controller. It is useful when pushing BCLK, when overclocking the Processor, and LN2 temperatures. Default is 1.2000v. The levels to try would be anything below 1.2500v or anything above 1.6000v and higher. The dead-zone where voltages are not liked by the processor is the region between 1.25v to the processor input voltage level.
> 
> When pushing BCLK (in excess of 160+MHz) you will want to set Reset voltage and Eventual voltage to the same level (or higher) as the Input voltage (AKA CPU VCCIN). So for example if you want to run 1.90v input voltage eventually, set Reset and eventual pll termination voltage to 1.90v or higher. Even if you drag input voltage up in the OS, drag the PLL Termination up as well before you drag input up.
> 
> When below 160+BCLK, sometimes it makes the CPU more stable at overclocking if you reduce the PLL voltage. 1.10 or 1.00v might make the processor more stable at high clocks or when temperature of processor is very low.
> So in other words, try lower than 1.25 or same as or higher than Input Voltage.
> 
> Source: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking


These two posts are what got me to mess with the setting.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> These two posts are what got me to mess with the setting.


Ok got it. Thanks. Im going to try this now.


----------



## opt33

Despite 23C temp drop at 4.7gz, 1.282vcore after delid, I cant lower my vcore...still 1.27v crashes after few hours, 1.277 passes long runs, but use 1.282v to be sure. Though much happier running temps 23C lower when testing. Havent fully tested 4.8ghz yet. Benching however was clearly better after delid, 5ghz benches at 1.36 CB and more stable instead of 1.46.

Im glad others are using different stress tests, more interesting and have learned about couple ones im going to try. I use long prime runs since one program I use is similar to folding...long crunching runs.

I used high memory on this prime run to show no different than running standard 2000 mem of 28.5. In fact technically it is easier to use more ram running prime 28.5, because more ram you use (given same ffts/same settings), the less watts core will consume as core is stressed slightly less (HW monitor shows drop ~5W or so with high memory vs standard), and temps drop couple C. Which is why ffts on die have higher temps/wattage. Linx is an intermittent load so requires high memory for long stress, prime is constant load and increasing memory reduces watts/temps/core stess. The regular blend to me is ideal mix to test core/mem controller/mem, but to each their own.

I scrolled last core test back to show earlier ffts, 7 hour run.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Okay this is my best o/clock so far with this interesting 4790K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7vs5tf


Yikes; *THAT IS HIGH Vc*

I try to keep it below 1.375
I am at 1.335 for 4.8G uncore 4100 seems stable (did not melt test)


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> Okay, I know that Prime95 and IBT stability are the standard to check your OC. But I am supremely baffled. I can't seem to get past P95 or IBT with even stock clocks and stock volts. The temps are way outta control. Everything else is okay.
> 
> I am going to try some different versions of P95, I was reading OCUK and I saw that someone recommended not using the 28.5 on DC because of some ridiculous instruction set that is causing excessive heat.
> 
> Anyone know or recommend a different version?
> 
> Which versions are you all using?
> Sent from my Lumia 1520 using Tapatalk


Try lowering Vin to 1.75
and uncore to 4100 fixed and 1.15v for its V
and XMP active

might lower temps

maybe (do at your own risk of BANG)

I do preliminaries with P95/v25.11 and if that works 30 minutes, i try for v28.5, usually fails entering test 2

Now I am at 4.8G/1.335 with uncore 4100/1.16, upped Vram by +.5v, idle temps 22(4cores NON_HT !!)
temps with v28.5 go to 66 to 88++

testing with HT now, so if you never hear from me again its cause Im working overtime to buy a new CPU


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Okay this is my best o/clock so far with this interesting 4790K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7vs5tf


Nice one Goldy


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Nice one Goldy


I dont think its so goldy 1.52v is a lot for 5.1GHz though if it benches let it be


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> where are these settings? as id like to try them on my hero vii


Under the cpu management tab


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Nice one Goldy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think its so goldy 1.52v is a lot for 5.1GHz though if it benches let it be
Click to expand...

Goldy is a nickname for the person between friends







Not the chip.. My Thai friend on custom water did 5.4 at about that voltage. When he put it under Ln2 he could only get 6.3GHz @ 1.84V but with only two cores enabled. Like a lot of benchers have found that scaling when cold is still poor with these chips.

I am happy just to get to 5GHz lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/7z5f4q


----------



## KnownDragon

Home and Stubass nice of you guys to join us.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> CPU-Z HWINFO


Cpu-z reads a hardcoded setting that was recorded (and it may not even read the power-saving voltage drops occasionally).

HWInfo may detect a sensor that practically acts as a multimeter. It practically reads voltages out of the metal.

The quality of that sensor may depend on the make but it's usually better than cpuz's theoretical value.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Home and Stubass nice of you guys to join us.


Cheers







the next step 5.1 i dont think it is going to happen lol


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the next step 5.1 i dont think it is going to happen lol


Throw in some bsclk to reach it. I have found that mine will operate with the 167 strap and 125. I think to hit 5.1 you wouldn't need much would you?


----------



## coc_james

So, just in an effort to be comfortable with my base temps and know my voltages are stable, I installed and ran P95 v25.11. No more TJ spikes. Max PKG temp is 76 in the middle of the third pass on blend.

Should I be okay with this? Or do I need to be temp stable with v28.5? I'm not planning on any serious OCing. Just want a slight bump with reasonable temps. I like a well rounded system for gaming. Pretty much BF4 only, and when Project CARS releases, that.


----------



## KnownDragon

I am running 28.5 and have been adding one feature in the bios (at a time) I found out that the pll in bios if lowered under the dead zone should allow for using the 28.5 stability. Temp drop through that alone was 15c and also took care of the wattage spikes I was incurring.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the next step 5.1 i dont think it is going to happen lol
> 
> 
> 
> Throw in some bsclk to reach it. I have found that mine will operate with the 167 strap and 125. I think to hit 5.1 you wouldn't need much would you?
Click to expand...

i didn't think of that.. going to try it and i know how to do it like RAM an stuff


----------



## coc_james

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I am running 28.5 and have been adding one feature in the bios (at a time) I found out that the pll in bios if lowered under the dead zone should allow for using the 28.5 stability. Temp drop through that alone was 15c and also took care of the wattage spikes I was incurring.


I don't follow. Talk to me like I'm 6yo. I'm not a huge OCer. And you're prolly speaking in Asus, whereas, I speak Giga.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> So, just in an effort to be comfortable with my base temps and know my voltages are stable, I installed and ran P95 v25.11. No more TJ spikes. Max PKG temp is 76 in the middle of the third pass on blend.
> 
> Should I be okay with this? Or do I need to be temp stable with v28.5? I'm not planning on any serious OCing. Just want a slight bump with reasonable temps. I like a well rounded system for gaming. Pretty much BF4 only, and when Project CARS releases, that.


What is 'temp stable', lol. People do Prime to show they can last the stress without crashing, not to show they can bear the temperatures.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Maintenance Bot View Post
> 
> Im feeling bored today
> Can you guys elaborate on what PLL is and does? I have not heard of it.
> 
> Quote:
> PLL TERMINATION VOLTAGE
> - Default 1.2V
> - The range between 1.25V to the value of CPU Input Voltage (VCCIN) is a dead zone the processor will not like.
> - At >160 BCLK, set PLL termination reset voltage and Eventual PLL termination voltage to same level as input voltage (VCCIN) or higher
> - At <160 BCLK, sometimes reducing PLL termination voltage helps stability. 1.1 or 1.0 might make the processor more stable at high clocks or subzero temps.
> - If you increase VCCIN in the OS, increase PLL termination voltage first
> 
> Source: http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=733552
> 
> Quote:
> PLL Termination Voltages: Very useful rail residing in the PCH ICC Integrated Clock Controller. It is useful when pushing BCLK, when overclocking the Processor, and LN2 temperatures. Default is 1.2000v. The levels to try would be anything below 1.2500v or anything above 1.6000v and higher. The dead-zone where voltages are not liked by the processor is the region between 1.25v to the processor input voltage level.
> 
> When pushing BCLK (in excess of 160+MHz) you will want to set Reset voltage and Eventual voltage to the same level (or higher) as the Input voltage (AKA CPU VCCIN). So for example if you want to run 1.90v input voltage eventually, set Reset and eventual pll termination voltage to 1.90v or higher. Even if you drag input voltage up in the OS, drag the PLL Termination up as well before you drag input up.
> 
> When below 160+BCLK, sometimes it makes the CPU more stable at overclocking if you reduce the PLL voltage. 1.10 or 1.00v might make the processor more stable at high clocks or when temperature of processor is very low.
> So in other words, try lower than 1.25 or same as or higher than Input Voltage.
> 
> Source: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?33488-Maximus-VI-Series-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking
> 
> These two posts are what got me to mess with the setting.


----------



## coc_james

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> So, just in an effort to be comfortable with my base temps and know my voltages are stable, I installed and ran P95 v25.11. No more TJ spikes. Max PKG temp is 76 in the middle of the third pass on blend.
> 
> Should I be okay with this? Or do I need to be temp stable with v28.5? I'm not planning on any serious OCing. Just want a slight bump with reasonable temps. I like a well rounded system for gaming. Pretty much BF4 only, and when Project CARS releases, that.
> 
> 
> 
> What is 'temp stable', lol. People do Prime to show they can last the stress without crashing, not to show they can bear the temperatures.
Click to expand...

Umm, not hitting TJ, with almost stock settings would be nice. So to recap, temp stable is not hitting tj under load.


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Latest x264 command line with AVX2. This is just using a gui tool to make encoding/muxing easier on handling all the commandline tools.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is where haswell shines. insanely fast. see that fps counter. If this was sandy/ivy at same speed will be 6-7fps on my encode setting.
> 
> I have a lot of times prime stable/linx stable system fail on repetitive number of encodes. i do about 30 encodes a month.
> 
> best way to test for long term reliability. First encode on my 4790k. will only certify this stable after the 50th. Each one if based on 200k frames is about 4-5 hours worth. Ivy/Sandy will take like 8-10 hours to do this on clock to clock.
> 
> Theres anotherthing ppl here hasnt talking about. The IMC on 4790k is VERY VERY strong.
> Previous on all my 4770k to run my rams Hynix BFR 4x4gb 2400mhz C9 at 1t RTL 41,42 tRDRD 4. To pass my linx test etc.. i need System Agent Voltage +0.300 and Analogue at +0.200 with digital at +0.100
> 
> so far on the 5 units of 4790k .. only digital +0.100. the rest still default. Just tested it. Before initial benchy etc i was running at the 4770k settings.
> 
> Will test to see whether i can break my 2600mhz C10 trdrd 4 1t limit 1.6v I couldnt get it to run at 2666 C10 trdrd 4.
> 
> So no wonder ppl are breaking left and right ddr3 wc


betray what the progam and how it is used - throw links


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> Umm, not hitting TJ, with almost stock settings would be nice. So to recap, temp stable is not hitting tj under load.


It's not a useful measurement.

A person can argue that for stability's sake we need to stress way above normal usage to simulate a long period of normal computer usage. But there's no way your temps will all of a sudden rise 20C doing the same workload you've been doing forever. Even if you pass "temp wise" for Prime, that says little about whether the temps you hit while doing normal activities is acceptable or not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> betray what the progam and how it is used - throw links
> Don't get why people use ROG Realbench for x264 when they can use the custom x264 test.


----------



## gagac1971

hi to all here imy I7 4790K is doing 4.8 ghz whit 1.28V rock stable but for every day usage i am on 4.7 whit 1.25V.....this time i got truly nice chip....


----------



## coc_james

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> Umm, not hitting TJ, with almost stock settings would be nice. So to recap, temp stable is not hitting tj under load.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a useful measurement.
> 
> A person can argue that for stability's sake we need to stress way above normal usage to simulate a long period of normal computer usage. But there's no way your temps will all of a sudden rise 20C doing the same workload you've been doing forever. Even if you pass "temp wise" for Prime, that says little about whether the temps you hit while doing normal activities is acceptable or not.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> betray what the progam and how it is used - throw links
> Don't get why people use ROG Realbench for x264 when they can use the custom x264 test.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I get what you're saying, BUT, many, including myself, throughout general troubleshooting and overclocking as a history, have stressed the importance of being able to pass prime as a point to verify data integrity. Meaning>>>if you can pass prime, you're a lot less likely to have data corruption due to a bad OC.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> I get what you're saying, BUT, many, including myself, throughout general troubleshooting and overclocking as a history, have stressed the importance of being able to pass prime as a point to verify data integrity. Meaning>>>if you can pass prime, you're a lot less likely to have data corruption due to a bad OC.


And that's because of temperatures? We're talking about 'temp stable' here.


----------



## KnownDragon

Okay I know this is going to be off topic. I am trying to find pll voltage options under the msi gaming 7 bios options and I am not finding it anywhere. Can someone help me?


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the next step 5.1 i dont think it is going to happen lol


Im still trying to pass cineR15 test @4.9 But I suspect I need faster RAM at my point of OC

what Vc were you at for 4.9?


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> So, just in an effort to be comfortable with my base temps and know my voltages are stable, I installed and ran P95 v25.11. No more TJ spikes. Max PKG temp is 76 in the middle of the third pass on blend.
> 
> Should I be okay with this? Or do I need to be temp stable with v28.5? I'm not planning on any serious OCing. Just want a slight bump with reasonable temps. I like a well rounded system for gaming. Pretty much BF4 only, and when Project CARS releases, that.


I would venture to suggest that at this point, and after you admitting you are not into serious de rigueur OC'ing, that the real test of your achieved settings would be your game of choice, be it BF4... If temps rarely surpass 77, you sound clear to land to me

Its more philosophy at your point than electronic technology


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Okay I know this is going to be off topic. I am trying to find pll voltage options under the msi gaming 7 bios options and I am not finding it anywhere. Can someone help me?


might be under something like DIGI+Power ??


----------



## smoke2

I'm planning to buy i5-4690K.
My cooler is Scythe Shuriken rev. B:
//www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185097&cm_re=scythe_shuriken-_-35-185-097-_-Product

I will be overclocking it only to the limit without voltage change, so I expect I can reach from 4.0 to 4.2 GHz.

Case is Fractal R4 with three intake fans (two front, one bottom) and one on exhaust.
All on 5V.

Graphic is 290 Tri-X OC.

How many degrees could have this CPU in load with these conditions?


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hi to all here imy I7 4790K is doing 4.8 ghz whit 1.28V rock stable but for every day usage i am on 4.7 whit 1.25V.....this time i got truly nice chip....


Please define rock stable....does this mean Windows loads up and you can open a browser or that you can run Prime95v28.5 for a long time?


----------



## Peen

Some rocks aren't even stable, I've seen plenty tumble down hills.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Some rocks aren't even stable, I've seen plenty tumble down hills.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> Please define rock stable....does this mean Windows loads up and you can open a browser or that you can run Prime95v28.5 for a long time?


i have played bf4 and other games already 0ne week and also prime 95 some benchmarks and is rock stable.this is just enough for me to define if is stable or not.
why torture the processor whit say 8 hours of some benchmarks.....i just played bf4 and other games and is stable like rock.....already almost two weeks of several hours of gaming and is OK for now.i am sure that on 4.8 ghz and 1.28V my chip is ok .....we will see...


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> where are these settings? as id like to try them on my hero vii


this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1499830/black-sheep-4790k-or-stupid-owner-x45-max-oc/20#post_22524215

those settings helped me with stability and it actually lower my temps a bit =D

sadly i still have a bad clocker =( 4.5 @ 1.301v


----------



## KnownDragon

Going to suck when your playing and then bad crash happen. Then you have to reinstall windows, software, and all that good stuff. I would rather know that I can be stable and not stubborn like rock.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1499830/black-sheep-4790k-or-stupid-owner-x45-max-oc/20#post_22524215
> 
> those settings helped me with stability and it actually lower my temps a bit =D
> 
> sadly i still have a bad clocker =( 4.5 @ 1.301v


This sucks big time. Are you stuck with this chip or maybe possibly get another chip?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Going to suck when your playing and then bad crash happen. Then you have to reinstall windows, software, and all that good stuff. I would rather know that I can be stable and not stubborn like rock.


Reinstall windows over bsods? Wut? And the bsods from Prime don't count?


----------



## KnownDragon

Every Bsod Counts. I was just saying I want to be stable instead of stubborn.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Going to suck when your playing and then bad crash happen. Then you have to reinstall windows, software, and all that good stuff. I would rather know that I can be stable and not stubborn like rock.


yes man i just needed to re install win beacose of crash during the gaming but now i find perfect overclock and i hope that i will be fine on 4.7 ghz whit 1.25V....


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Goldy is a nickname for the person between friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the chip.. My Thai friend on custom water did 5.4 at about that voltage. When he put it under Ln2 he could only get 6.3GHz @ 1.84V but with only two cores enabled. Like a lot of benchers have found that scaling when cold is still poor with these chips.
> 
> I am happy just to get to 5GHz lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/7z5f4q


I get called Goldy alot but I have no idea why


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Reinstall windows over bsods? Wut? And the bsods from Prime don't count?


yap that happend whit me i played bf4 and crash ocurred,my win 8.1 pro just messed up all-totally ****ed up.....after re-install everything back to normal...


----------



## BoredErica

I've bsoded a good 50+ bsods (not an exaggeration) doing tests for my thread in the past.

Windows is fine.


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> This sucks big time. Are you stuck with this chip or maybe possibly get another chip?


well i could get another one and sell this or give it to my dad (but i would need to do a 2nd build), but i would need to import it again and cashing $100 extra due to taxes hurts and doubt its worth it with my luck

my plans were to get a 4770k and clock it to 4.2~ but just the same day i was going to buy it the DC was announced, soooo im actually ok with the stock 4790k and the overclock this time was only an itch scratch =P

overall its a big improvement from my 2500 non K so im not mad, just a tad disappointed lucky i already am at the clocks i wanted in the first place


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> well i could get another one and sell this or give it to my dad (but i would need to do a 2nd build), but i would need to import it again and cashing $100 extra due to taxes hurts and doubt its worth it with my luck
> 
> my plans were to get a 4770k and clock it to 4.2~ but just the same day i was going to buy it the DC was announced, soooo im actually ok with the stock 4790k and the overclock this time was only an itch scratch =P
> 
> overall its a big improvement from my 2500 non K so im not mad, just a tad disappointed lucky i already am at the clocks i wanted in the first place


What kind of ASUS do you have?


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> What kind of ASUS do you have?


Hero VI ... forgot to add rig to sig XD


----------



## fateswarm

It should be more than good on power delivery so it can't be that, normally.


----------



## xCarJx

yea just a bad clocker, i think the rest of the rig is up to the task

for those talking about batches this is a L418C164...so yea batch number really says nothing besides when was it made~

just a question, does overclocking my gpu has impacts on the cpu overclock?, just wondering and might not do it because no good cooling for the gpu


----------



## zorc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've bsoded a good 50+ bsods (not an exaggeration) doing tests for my thread in the past.
> 
> Windows is fine.


Exactly, i have Windows 7 installed since last year June and tested 3 diferent haswells with many Bluescreens. Nothing happened to the OS.

And then there is also the possibility to make a system restore via system restore points. Another possibility would be to reload an Image (you would have to create one of course) to the hard drive instead of a new install.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> yea just a bad clocker, i think the rest of the rig is up to the task
> 
> for those talking about batches this is a L418C164...so yea batch number really says nothing besides when was it made~
> 
> just a question, does overclocking my gpu has impacts on the cpu overclock?, just wondering and might not do it because no good cooling for the gpu


are you sure that you played a lot in bios ??
cuz batch L418C164 seems to be the best.
what vcore do you have in bios at full stock and what vcore show cpuz at stock and under load ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> yea just a bad clocker, i think the rest of the rig is up to the task
> 
> for those talking about batches this is a L418C164...so yea batch number really says nothing besides when was it made~
> 
> just a question, does overclocking my gpu has impacts on the cpu overclock?, just wondering and might not do it because no good cooling for the gpu


yeah it's like that MY L418B169 is a dud...... while ive seen quite a few good chips boot 5Ghz @ 1.35 mine wont even boot 4.9 @ 1.45v


----------



## yawa

So I'm holding off on delidding for the time being. I decided right after I was about to take the razor to the die, that for now, it isn't worth it for me. Make no mistake, if I want some kind of temperature parity, I'm going to have to do it at some point, but right now, I just wanna see what this chip can do while wearing it's hat.

It's crappy, cheap, glued on, hat.

So, what's the general consensus on what setting to leave on auto in the bios. Adapative voltage scares me to be honest so I'm going to take that out of the equation, but is there anything else?

I've done some quick and dirty clocks and benches so far, but now I think it's time to get meticulous.


----------



## fateswarm

I wanted to keep it max 1.3v but it appears hard to go 4.7 around that. It seems I'll stick to 4.6. Unless I find a secret setting..


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Despite 23C temp drop at 4.7gz, 1.282vcore after delid, I cant lower my vcore...still 1.27v crashes after few hours, 1.277 passes long runs, but use 1.282v to be sure. Though much happier running temps 23C lower when testing. Havent fully tested 4.8ghz yet. Benching however was clearly better after delid, 5ghz benches at 1.36 CB and more stable instead of 1.46.
> 
> Im glad others are using different stress tests, more interesting and have learned about couple ones im going to try. I use long prime runs since one program I use is similar to folding...long crunching runs.
> 
> I used high memory on this prime run to show no different than running standard 2000 mem of 28.5. In fact technically it is easier to use more ram running prime 28.5, because more ram you use (given same ffts/same settings), the less watts core will consume as core is stressed slightly less (HW monitor shows drop ~5W or so with high memory vs standard), and temps drop couple C. Which is why ffts on die have higher temps/wattage. Linx is an intermittent load so requires high memory for long stress, prime is constant load and increasing memory reduces watts/temps/core stess. The regular blend to me is ideal mix to test core/mem controller/mem, but to each their own.
> 
> Im glad others are using different stress tests, more interesting and have learned about couple ones im going to try. I use long prime runs since one program I use is similar to folding...long crunching runs.
> 
> I scrolled last core test back to show earlier ffts, 7 hour run.


Looks good.. I think. Just one question...i'm not the Prime95 master. I just open the dialog box under torture test, change the memory to 8000 MB under "custom" and let it go. I get what looks like 3-5 minute tests
tests that randomize from 8K to 4096k. Could you do that for four hours like I did?

My four hour test I posted a while back survived 26 hours, but I rebooted to change the settings and I can't reproduce it @ 1.34v or whatever it was, with my worst core staying @ 92c. Small FFTs are back to 100c and throttling in no time. I have no idea what changed. But I'd also like to know what you did here for comparison, if you don't want do it like I had it. I'd like to know how you set-up your test. Here is what I woke up to... the windows got messed-up after waking my monitor from sleep...the workers merged into one window and I couldn't unscramble it. Again... not the Prime95 master. Forgive the noobishness. I'm just trying to make improvements here.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> So, what's the general consensus on what setting to leave on auto in the bios. Adapative voltage scares me to be honest so I'm going to take that out of the equation, but is there anything else?


Honestly without actually overclocking the cpu I've found adaptive fine, it does push the volts to a max of [email protected] when running AIDA64, so temps hit about 71c. My ambient would be about 26c though because we have the heater on (Winter here), this morning when I got up it didn't go over 65c, cold in the house..lol
But from what I've been told here those temps are normal.
I am thinking about switching back to the Corsair H110 and letting the motherboard control the fan speeds based off CPU temps and not water temps like the Kraken x60

Bare in mind this is coming from a first time Haswell tinkerer, had a 3570k prior, the principals are the same, just a few differences.

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/morning_zpsba4687e9.jpg.html


----------



## smoke2

Have been someone owning older i5-4670K and can compare temperatures in load with i5-4690K?

It's hard to find any temperature comparision and it looks like somewhere the temps are similar and somewhere relatively different.


----------



## Peppy197

my 5G

Probably not stable though I'm writing this under it

So anyone want to comment on the 1.394 volts?


----------



## Anusha

I'm currently using following settings.

Core multi: 45x
Uncore multi: 40x (auto)
Vcore: 1.23V
Uncore volts: 1.1V
Input volts: 1.75V (auto)
LLC: must be max as it goes to 1.776V when stressing (auto)
RAM: 2400MHz/CL11/1.65V (XMP)

Tried 4.6GHz with up to 1.27V. At 1.265V, it ran OCCT for 25min then BSOD. At 1.27V it would crash within few seconds, just like 1.23~1.26. I call it the day at this point.

What would you do if you were in this spot? Just try raising Vcore or play with other settings.

At 4.5GHz, dropping the uncore freq or memory clock to 1600 didn't make it stable with less Vcore. So I'm sticking to stock uncore frequency (but not stock uncore volts) and XMP.

One more thing. At 4.5GHz, in OCCT the temps reach 90C after running it for an hour, with an Antec Kuhler 620. Doesn't sound normal, right? This is not Prime95 28.5 kinda load. So I cannot go much higher than 1.275V currently. I wonder if there is a problem with contact. Will try reseating. I did a rushed up job when installing the cooler. Was so eager to try out the CPU.


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> are you sure that you played a lot in bios ??
> cuz batch L418C164 seems to be the best.
> what vcore do you have in bios at full stock and what vcore show cpuz at stock and under load ?


1.12v~ on 4.0 (stupid realtemp had my turbo disabled...struggled with this for a while)
1.24v~ on 4.4

and yea i played with the bios a lot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah it's like that MY L418B169 is a dud...... while ive seen quite a few good chips boot 5Ghz @ 1.35 mine wont even boot 4.9 @ 1.45v


i got 4.7 @ 1.38 boot, failed cinebench and i didnt want to try higher

im sitting at 4.5 @ 1.31v right now i got my RAM to the spec speed (since auto was downclocking them to 1333) and kinda looking for stability....1866 is not working v.v


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> schoolofmonkey do you have C6/C7 enabled?


Yes I do, checked just before.
Set all manually again, clocks go down vcore doesn't stays at 1.171

Don't know how to get a screenshot of the options on the Maximus VII Hero, its really strange.
http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/20140707_092259_zps43a9d459.jpg.html

I think it might be CPU-Z not reporting the voltages correctly, if I fire up AI Suite III (even core temp) it shows that the volts are Core Temp 0.8, AI Suite III volts on a single core 0.125 (little fluctuations).
When stressing AI Suite reports vore as 1.184, even though its manually set as 1.171
AIDA64 reports the lowest volts (CPU Package) as 0.8 as well.

So I'm guessing it is under volting, but CPU-Z isn't picking it up.


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Core multi: 45x
> Uncore multi: 40x (auto)
> Vcore: 1.23V
> Uncore volts: 1.1V
> Input volts: 1.75V (auto)
> LLC: must be max as it goes to 1.776V when stressing (auto)
> RAM: 2400MHz/CL11/1.65V (XMP)
> 
> Tried 4.6GHz with up to 1.27V. At 1.265V, it ran OCCT for 25min then BSOD. At 1.27V it would crash within few seconds, just like 1.23~1.26. I call it the day at this point.
> 
> What would you do if you were in this spot? Just try raising Vcore or play with other settings.


Increase input volt to 1.85v, uncore to 1.15v and retry.


----------



## TopicClocker

@$ilent, can I join?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Looks good.. I think. Just one question...i'm not the Prime95 master. I just open the dialog box under torture test, change the memory to 8000 MB under "custom" and let it go. I get what looks like 3-5 minute tests
> tests that randomize from 8K to 4096k. Could you do that for four hours like I did?


I did it exactly that way first, Ill post below. Just hit custom and only changed to 12mb ram instead of default 2mb. . I did that to show mem size is irrelevant.

I then went custom and changed ffts to 15 min instead of 3min, and increased memory to 12mb instead of 2mb (default) just to show longer runs didnt matter either, the one you quoted.

But below is the 7 hour run blend but custom, only changed memory to 12mb, still default 3 min runs, I scrolled back time in core 8 to show earlier ffts. (However best overall compromise to stress cpu/cache/mem controller/mem is just run normal prime blend...no need to customize at all, which is the way I always run it...just these to show doesnt matter about mem or length of particular ffts run.)


Im going to do one more run the normal way (the way I trust for my use) which is just prime blend for 12hrs (with my final volt changes), then im done with 4.7gz priming.

.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Increase input volt to 1.85v, uncore to 1.15v and retry.


Retry in the sense, go from 1.23V and up? Or try at a specific voltage like 1.26V?


----------



## rpjkw11

Man, you guys are really getting into details and fine tuning. I'm struggling to understand half of what's being talked about.









As for myself, I have an Asus Z97 Pro and I let it do my overclocking. My 4790K is overclocked to 4.6 @ 1.271v and my temps, using a Noctua D15 average 62 peaking at around 75 on a heavy load. Since descretion is the better part of valor, I think I'll stop there. I'm very happy with temps, stability, and peerformance is excellent. I would like a slightly lower voltage, but I'm satisfied that I'm not doing and major, long term damage to my CPU.


----------



## RackdNStackd

Managed to nail down 4.6GHz at 1.2Vcore under the H110 temps spike at 75 and drop like a stone in and out of prime95, haven't done a long-term stress test just yet but will tonight. Might try pushing to 4.7 but I haven't had much luck with that yet and I'm gettin' kinda squirrelly pushing over 1.25V into the chip.


----------



## evornoss

Just got it









Batch: L336D109


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I did it exactly that way first, Ill post below. Just hit custom and only changed to 12mb ram instead of default 2mb. . I did that to show mem size is irrelevant.
> 
> I then went custom and changed ffts to 15 min instead of 3min, and increased memory to 12mb instead of 2mb (default) just to show longer runs didnt matter either, the one you quoted.
> 
> But below is the 7 hour run blend but custom, only changed memory to 12mb, still default 3 min runs, I scrolled back time in core 8 to show earlier ffts. (However best overall compromise to stress cpu/cache/mem controller/mem is just run normal prime blend...no need to customize at all, which is the way I always run it...just these to show doesnt matter about mem or length of particular ffts run.)
> 
> 
> Im going to do one more run the normal way (the way I trust for my use) which is just prime blend for 12hrs (with my final volt changes), then im done with 4.7gz priming.
> 
> .


I reseated and it improved temps dramatically.. but still hit 97c with two 8k tests in a row @ 4590 mhz 1.335v. It seems to be doing two tests in a row... not just one anymore and I haven't done anything different.









Yours looks good..I don't think I have much wiggle room for what i'd like but...ah well.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evornoss*
> 
> Just got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batch: L336D109


Damn, is that stable and the peak voltage?
Forgot they boost to 4.4GHz out of the box.


----------



## Peen

I'm going for a nice cool 4.5ghz with lowest volts 24-48 hrs prime 28.5 custom using 85% memory.


----------



## nero88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I'm going for a nice cool 4.5ghz with lowest volts 24-48 hrs prime 28.5 custom using 85% memory.


What kind of temps are you getting with prime 28.5? At 4.5ghz using 1.175v, i was getting 90c within 5 minutes during the large fft test. This is with
4690k (batch L331C505) and Noctua D14.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Can anyone help me with my voltage settings. Does this look correct?


----------



## spacin9

*This is better for what i've been doing ... If I can get this to last 24 hours... look at what I call core 3, which I guess is core 2. Anyone see this before? 14c difference. Sheesh..
*


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nero88*
> 
> What kind of temps are you getting with prime 28.5? At 4.5ghz using 1.175v, i was getting 90c within 5 minutes during the large fft test. This is with
> 4690k (batch L331C505) and Noctua D14.


About 70-75C but I am delidded and custom water.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Can anyone help me with my voltage settings. Does this look correct?


Look right for what, stock settings? Looks fine...


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> About 70-75C but I am delidded and custom water.
> Look right for what, stock settings? Looks fine...


4.4Ghz on 4690K


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> *This is better for what i've been doing ... If I can get this to last 24 hours... look at what I call core 3, which I guess is core 2. Anyone see this before? 14c difference. Sheesh..
> *


I had up to 27c difference before delidding so yours looks fine.


----------



## spacin9

It's a damn shame. Temps are gorgeous until these small FFTs kick-in... I really don't want to go the bare die. It's not going to help max overclock.


----------



## Vaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I had up to 27c difference before delidding so yours looks fine.


Ok so your CPU was really defective...

14° seems to be pretty big compared the one recorded on the first page sheet


----------



## KnownDragon

Okay guys I apparently can't get 4.8 stable under prime 28.5. I know some guys were saying they were doing custom prime settings. I want to be prime stable 4.8 but my temps tumble upwards of 90+ and after about 16-20 min crash. I am thinking due to thermal protection the board is shutting down when the real heat sets in. Do the custom setting under prime help with the heat? Or is that just a lost dream.


----------



## opt33

I wouldnt run 4.8 on mine for more than few hours before delidding...just to hot, temps hitting near tjmax on some small ffts.

There is no custom run that will protect from temp spikes, unless you limit to just large ffts.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaux*
> 
> Ok so your CPU was really defective...
> 
> 14° seems to be pretty big compared the one recorded on the first page sheet


The CPU isn't defective. I could clock better then most even with the huge temp variance. If anything is "defective" it was the TIM application and the silicone holding the IHS on.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Okay guys I apparently can't get 4.8 stable under prime 28.5. I know some guys were saying they were doing custom prime settings. I want to be prime stable 4.8 but my temps tumble upwards of 90+ and after about 16-20 min crash. I am thinking due to thermal protection the board is shutting down when the real heat sets in. Do the custom setting under prime help with the heat? Or is that just a lost dream.


I don't do custom to try to make prime easier for my CPU so can't help you there. There's not a whole lot you're going to be able to do to fix the small FFT problem. I'm doing a custom Prime setting stress all the memory and the IMC, so it's even hotter.


----------



## Vaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> The CPU isn't defective. I could clock better then most even with the huge temp variance. If anything is "defective" it was the TIM application and the silicone holding the IHS on.


It's a part of the cpu (you're not supposed to changed it) and it's clearly defective, even on previous haswell you don't have that much difference between two core


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaux*
> 
> It's a part of the cpu (you're not supposed to changed it) and it's clearly defective, even on previous haswell you don't have that much difference between two core


I ran Prime 28.5 at 4.8ghz no problem, even with that huge temp variance. Doesn't seem like many can do that. So you can go ahead and call my CPU "defective".


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaux*
> 
> It's a part of the cpu (you're not supposed to changed it) and it's clearly defective, even on previous haswell you don't have that much difference between two core


The tim intel used is meant for stock clocks. Any cpu with tdp of 130W or higher, intel uses solder tim at 87 W/mk. When overclocking these cpus, they can put out 170W. So no his cpu is not defective. 10C temp difference is normal at stock, since intel per their white sheet says calibration is +/-5C and that is only at tjmax. His high variance occurs while running cpu overclocked.

So his cpu temps spread 1) because running overclocked ie out of spec 2) intels tim while ok for stock, is not acceptable for 170W per intels own specs 3) partially normal variance causing up to 10C difference. 4) rest of variance from intels tim plus thick bondline/gap caused by the adhesive which cant handle 170W.

So no his cpu is not defective. It, like everyone on this forum is being run out of spec, beyond the tolerance of tim/gap at stock.

The fix is replacing the tim with liquid metal, so that when we run these at 170W, we have appropriate tim solution for that wattage.


----------



## ACallander

I'm having a hard time find a good overclock/gaming matx with sli.

Recommendations on:

ASRock OC Formula
Gene vii
MSI z97m
Or another board suggestion


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> The tim intel used is meant for stock clocks. Any cpu with tdp of 130W or higher, intel uses solder tim at 87 W/mk. When overclocking these cpus, they can put out 170W. So no his cpu is not defective. 10C temp difference is normal at stock, since intel per their white sheet says calibration is +/-5C and that is only at tjmax. His high variance occurs while running cpu overclocked.
> 
> So his cpu temps spread 1) because running overclocked ie out of spec 2) intels tim while ok for stock, is not acceptable for 170W per intels own specs 3) partially normal variance causing up to 10C difference. 4) rest of variance from intels tim plus thick bondline/gap caused by the adhesive which cant handle 170W.
> 
> So no his cpu is not defective. It, like everyone on this forum is being run out of spec, beyond the tolerance of tim/gap at stock.
> 
> The fix is replacing the tim with liquid metal, so that when we run these at 170W, we have appropriate tim solution for that wattage.


I agree. Everything on these are designed to be running stock speed and nothing more. If you can't do much more then stock without stability are temp problems, etc does not make it a defective CPU. It's just the way the overclocking game works, and has always been this way on all CPU's.


----------



## Vaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I ran Prime 28.5 at 4.8ghz no problem, even with that huge temp variance. Doesn't seem like many can do that. So you can go ahead and call my CPU "defective".


I would call it defective until you stop to refer at it for judge temperature of others cpu.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> The tim intel used is meant for stock clocks.


And for the stock cooler, with a variation of 27° between cores (even if it less when it's not oc) the cpu would throttle if you try to use it at 100% with a stock cooler. (DS got 82° with the stock cooler and a room ambient temperature below 25°)

Also is the only one who have a huge difference between cores, if you check the sheet on first page you see the difference is generally bellow 10°


----------



## error-id10t

Batch #*L418C169* (edit now I can put the pictures). Now to play with it to see what it wants to give me.



Spoiler: Pictures



@ stock everything under load: x42 @ 1.125v



XTU bench x47 @1.25v to see if it copes with usual BIOS changes (XMP etc). My "old" 4770K needed 1.42v for x46 and was ~30 degrees hotter.



Prime 27.9 small FFTs to see temp variations over 5mins. Nice and close IMO.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Some rocks aren't even stable, I've seen plenty tumble down hills.


Funny..







nice.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaux*
> 
> I would call it defective until you stop to refer at it for judge temperature of others cpu.
> And for the stock cooler, with a variation of 27° between cores (even if it less when it's not oc) the cpu would throttle if you try to use it at 100% with a stock cooler. (DS got 82° with the stock cooler and a room ambient temperature below 25°)
> 
> Also is the only one who have a huge difference between cores, if you check the sheet on first page you see the difference is generally bellow 10°


When you run computers at a spec they get hot, just look at this thread. Every few posts someone is complaining of how hot their CPU is running. When I was running stock speeds or even slightly OC'ed I didn't even get 27c temp variance (more like 5-10c). I got 27c when I was running 4.8 to 5ghz at higher voltage. Saying I have a defective CPU when I am running it at much higher frequency and voltage then stock is very very wrong.

As for the people reporting their OCs in the spreadsheet you think everyone is telling the 100% thruth on their OC settings? I've been doing this OC thing for 15+ years, and I can guarantee you they all aren't.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> When you run computers at a spec they get hot, just look at this thread. Every few posts someone is complaining of how hot their CPU is running. When I was running stock speeds or even slightly OC'ed I didn't even get 27c temp variance (more like 5-10c). I got 27c when I was running 4.8 to 5ghz at higher voltage. Saying I have a defective CPU when I am running it at much higher frequency and voltage then stock is very very wrong.
> 
> As for the people reporting their OCs in the spreadsheet you think everyone is telling the 100% thruth on their OC settings? I've been doing this OC thing for 15+ years, and I can guarantee you they all aren't.


+1
from most of their vid u can tell how unstable their "4.7ghz is "


----------



## coc_james

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaux*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I ran Prime 28.5 at 4.8ghz no problem, even with that huge temp variance. Doesn't seem like many can do that. So you can go ahead and call my CPU "defective".
> 
> 
> 
> I would call it defective until you stop to refer at it for judge temperature of others cpu.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> The tim intel used is meant for stock clocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And for the stock cooler, with a variation of 27° between cores (even if it less when it's not oc) the cpu would throttle if you try to use it at 100% with a stock cooler. (DS got 82° with the stock cooler and a room ambient temperature below 25°)
> 
> Also is the only one who have a huge difference between cores, if you check the sheet on first page you see the difference is generally bellow 10°
Click to expand...

I can tell you, IN FACT, that it is most certainly possible to throttle a 4790k with a stock cooler at stock specs. My 4790k, at stock specs with an h100 hits TJ on small ffts, on v28.5. I can link you at least 20 threads, from around the web where people are stating the same thing. But I won't. Trust me, and the folks having this problem, aren't imagining this. I have had some weird PC issues...but this one takes the cake. So I should have to delid my CPU(that supposedly has better heat transfer) to make it run cool enough to pass a test that THIS CPU should, without a doubt, be able to pass at stock specs?


----------



## EarlZ

Hey my 4770K hits 100C at stock speeds with the stock cooler on prime95 would that qualify as defective?


----------



## error-id10t

Ask Intel and let me know.. so does my 4770K.


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Hey my 4770K hits 100C at stock speeds with the stock cooler on prime95 would that qualify as defective?


Probabely not, that's more of a cooling issue, which can be a variety of problem.
Bad seating of the cooler
Forgot to apply TIM
Case don't have good cooling
etc

Beside Prime and other CPU benchmark get the CPU as host as possible, genearlly 60~80c on after market cooler, but that's not temperatue that you will reach on normal usage.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Hey my 4770K hits 100C at stock speeds with the stock cooler on prime95 would that qualify as defective?


Would not surprise me if alot of 4770k's at stock with stock cooler hit around 100C with P95...


----------



## TechSilver13

Prime95 is dangerous...even the new versions for haswell. I won't ever use it again.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> So I'm holding off on delidding for the time being. I decided right after I was about to take the razor to the die, that for now, it isn't worth it for me. Make no mistake, if I want some kind of temperature parity, I'm going to have to do it at some point, but right now, I just wanna see what this chip can do while wearing it's hat.
> 
> It's crappy, cheap, glued on, hat.
> 
> So, what's the general consensus on what setting to leave on auto in the bios. Adapative voltage scares me to be honest so I'm going to take that out of the equation, but is there anything else?
> 
> I've done some quick and dirty clocks and benches so far, but now I think it's time to get meticulous.


how much v-core did you used to get your i7 4790k stable @ 4.6ghz ? and what are you using to get your temperatures ? and what are your temperatures ?


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> Prime95 is dangerous...even the new versions for haswell. I won't ever use it again.


Water is dangerous too, about 10 people drown a day from it.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> Prime95 is dangerous...even the new versions for haswell. I won't ever use it again.


That's why they call it a "torture test". Not a "shiny happy people holding hands" test.


----------



## Scotty99

I never understood people who run torture tests. Do your overclock and use your PC as you normally do, if you get no crashes its stable.

Also the instruction sets on prime are not validated for haswell, if you are going to stress test for whatever reason that is the worst program to be using.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Hey my 4770K hits 100C at stock speeds with the stock cooler on prime95 would that qualify as defective?
> 
> 
> 
> Probabely not, that's more of a cooling issue, which can be a variety of problem.
> Bad seating of the cooler
> Forgot to apply TIM
> Case don't have good cooling
> etc
> 
> Beside Prime and other CPU benchmark get the CPU as host as possible, genearlly 60~80c on after market cooler, but that's not temperatue that you will reach on normal usage.
Click to expand...

So what you are trying to say is that ALL 4770K's should NOT hit 100C, else its a seating/TIM problem? I do have an H220 for reference and it has no issues cooling it. Just when I tried the stock cooler with it when I got it way back and now ( since my H220 pump is dead ) I still get 100c. How high does your 4770K hit with stock cooler on prime95?


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I never understood people who run torture tests. Do your overclock and use your PC as you normally do, if you get no crashes its stable.
> 
> Also the instruction sets on prime are not validated for haswell, if you are going to stress test for whatever reason that is the worst program to be using.


I don't understand people who do not. It's like people who don't want to have to work at having their PC work as intended, and just want instant gratification when their PC is not really stable.

Yeah, it might not crash overclocked...or it might someday. How do you know unless you stress test it? That's part of the art of overclocking is getting it to work as fast as possible with it being stable running ALL types of code.

Your CPU should be able to run Prime95 24/7/365 or any other stress test without any errors or problems ever. So why not have the ability to do that while overclocked and never have to worry about it crashing?

So if you want to run your PC unstable and not run stress tests, go right ahead. But some of us like to know the chance of our PC's crashing is slim, to none.


----------



## Scotty99

Couldn't disagree more peen. What does it matter if your PC crashes during a stress test? Unless maybe you like to beat up your expensive hardware all day for no reason?

If you are doing anything "important" on a PC you are overclocking with you are doing it wrong in the first place.


----------



## Scotty99

Just an example peen, i see stories like this all the time: Dude A runs prime95 overnight with zero errors, boots up WoW the next day and gets a crash within 10 mins. You see this all the time dude, what was the point of putting your CPU to the grindstone when it never guarantees stability in the first place?

Overclock your CPU, go run your PC like you normally do. If everything runs fine you are golden, done and done.


----------



## Peen

Be my guest and disagree.

It should not crash during a stress test, that's the point. I've been running Prime etc for 15+ years on hardware that still works. By the way, Prime was originally meant for distributive computing like Folding. So people run it 24/7/365 just like folding. Servers run code that stress CPU's to the max all day everyday that work for decades.

So if your scared to beat up your expensive hardware, why overclock in the first place?


----------



## error-id10t

I posted yesterday exactly what the Prime creator thinks about stability and it's very clear (you can read this yourself in the text files) - he even mentions that at times you can crash after few weeks only. So though he recommends up to 12 hours, in theory if it's possible to crash after few weeks then run it for weeks.

What I don't get is people who still insist others to run Prime. I've lost count on how many times I've told them to create a *Haswell Prime thread* where the like-minded can join. It'd be interesting how large that group actually is..


----------



## Scotty99

How can you not see where im coming from tho?

What does it matter if you are prime stable overnite but some game/program will crash with the same settings, what is more important? (these scenarios are common, not crashing on prime does not guarantee a fully stable system).


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Just an example peen, i see stories like this all the time: Dude A runs prime95 overnight with zero errors, boots up WoW the next day and gets a crash within 10 mins. You see this all the time dude, what was the point of putting your CPU to the grindstone when it never guarantees stability in the first place?
> 
> Overclock your CPU, go run your PC like you normally do. If everything runs fine you are golden, done and done.


If a "dude" runs Prime overnight, and crashes WoW I'm going to assume it's something else going on, software related. Maybe videocard, drivers etc. Pretty simple stuff to figure out.


----------



## Scotty99

Clearly that was just an example. Browse this forum for 10 minutes and you will see many examples of someone running a stress test for prolonged period with no crashes, they boot up some random game/program the next day and get a crash....what was the point of the stress test?

People are going to continue to run stress tests no matter what i say because they have too much time on their hands and this is a hobby for them, but if you want your PC to be actually stable you can skip the stress test imo.


----------



## Peen

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I posted yesterday exactly what the Prime creator thinks about stability and it's very clear (you can read this yourself in the text files) - he even mentions that at times you can crash after few weeks only. So though he recommends up to 12 hours, in theory if it's possible to crash after few weeks then run it for weeks.
> 
> What I don't get is people who still insist others to run Prime. I've lost count on how many times I've told them to create a *Haswell Prime thread* where the like-minded can join. It'd be interesting how large that group actually is..


I don't think many people test their OC much at all for any CPU. People used to a lot more often. I know at XS we had stress test stable groups where you had to show proof.

Actually, right now I'm running Prime95 v28.5 custom using 90% memory for atleast 24hrs. After I pass I'll start a 24hr thread just to see how many will do it. I'm guessing it will be really small though.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> but if you want your PC to be actually stable you can skip the stress test imo.


ok? lol

And for the too much time comment, all you do is hit a button and you can go outside. I went surfing today while it was testing. Tomorrow it will be doing the same while I'm in the office.


----------



## Scotty99

How you cannot see my logic is beyond me.

How about this, those 12 hours you spent running a program that you will never use again could be spent using your PC normally with programs that matter and you use daily.

Inc two word snarky reply cause that's all you got.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Clearly that was just an example. Browse this forum for 10 minutes and you will see many examples of someone running a stress test for prolonged period with no crashes, they boot up some random game/program the next day and get a crash....what was the point of the stress test?
> 
> People are going to continue to run stress tests no matter what i say because they have too much time on their hands and this is a hobby for them, but if you want your PC to be actually stable you can skip the stress test imo.


After I run stress tests on my OC I don't crash at all, ever. But I can see both points of view.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> How you cannot see my logic is beyond me.
> 
> How about this, those 12 hours you spent running a program that you will never use again could be spent using your PC normally with programs that matter and you use daily.
> 
> Inc two word snarky reply cause that's all you got.


I did that because you're comment is backwards. You run stress tests to see if you're stable. That's the whole point. You could be gaming just fun, then a piece of code your CPU isn't stable on could crash later, like maybe encoding a video. Maybe you encode something once a month, so you wouldn't even discover that for a month later. Then when it fails you could be wondering why, well it was running just fine for a month and now it crashed!

And I do see your logic behind it, and it's flawed. So go ahead and enjoy your possible unstable PC.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> If a "dude" runs Prime overnight, and crashes WoW I'm going to assume it's something else going on, software related. Maybe videocard, drivers etc. Pretty simple stuff to figure out.


If it's 124, 101, 9c, it's pointing back to CPU.

My opinion is to run x264 for a long period of time... that way you get a reliable stress test due to the length of the test, but also get the thermal and voltage headroom too.


----------



## Scotty99

I think i see your confusion.

You assume being prime stable means everything will be stable, this is NOT the case. If this was indeed true i would absolutely agree that doing stress tests is a good idea, but its just not.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya run something for 10-20 mins just to see how hot you are going to get in a worst case scenario, that is what i do.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya run something for 10-20 mins just to see how hot you are going to get in a worst case scenario, that is what i do.


Run what? You can argue that Prime is useful for stressing more than a worst case because stability can be finnicky at times, ei, pass a workload one day and fail the next, but not for temps. Temps don't pass one day and fail the next unless your room has interesting temperature fluctuations. Prime temps are not worst case loads in any way, shape, or form. If we'll argue worst case, we might as well add in Linpack to the mix. That's what I call WORST case, lol.

If we're going to look at actual worst case 100% loads people will typically run, it's much more in line with x264 stress than Prime blend or Linpack. That part is much less disputable than attacking Prime for its stressfulness (by that I mean, it's tendency to Bsod overclocks).


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I think i see your confusion.
> 
> You assume being prime stable means everything will be stable, this is NOT the case. If this was indeed true i would absolutely agree that doing stress tests is a good idea, but its just not.


No but I assume if I can run 24hr's prime or any other stress test for extended periods of time it's more stable then 1-5min then BSOD. Or not even trying for the 1-5min. You just never know.

And I'm not talking just Prime. With most CPU architectures you find what stress test(s) that work best.

Btw, even 3 months ago I got a new 4770K...overclocked it and ran for 2 months no crashes, while doing gaming etc. Fired up handbrake for the first time (something I don't do often), BSOD within 5 minutes. Started to do some stress tests and of course almost instant fail even though it would game no problem.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I don't think many people test their OC much at all for any CPU. People used to a lot more often. I know at XS we had stress test stable groups where you had to show proof.


Yup, agree. There's a specific SB thread that had this requirement for Prime. Nobody created one for Ivy nor has anyone bothered to create one for Haswell (original or DC).

This is sort of the point I've been trying to make. This is an owners club only, specific people want/need to expand on that but they need to speak to the OP and after this many pages, can't see things changing. Then you have few more "how to overclock" threads and they only concentrate on that fact, but there are is no "47xx stability and rules" thread.


----------



## Scotty99

Like i said man we are of two minds with this issue. I am not trying to convince anyone not to run stress tests i just personally see zero point in running them, and no anecdotal evidence would change my mind.

I know this is an enthusiast forum and i am going against the grain here, but i am a logical person and stress tests dont add up in my head as useful.


----------



## BoredErica

All the Prime or die people didn't bother to make a thread. So.......

I could've added it myself but definitely at this point I don't care anymore.


----------



## Peen

I'll make a Prime thread, but I'm sure not many will post up because 95% of people's clocks won't pass. I'm an old school clocker so 24hrs of Prime28.5 it is. But I'm very interested to see who can run Prime for that long and at what clock/volts/cooling/ambient.

But I'm working on 24hrs myself so once I get that I'll make a thread.


----------



## TechSilver13

I stopped doing my 36 hour prime runs with lga 1155. My main reason is insane temps. I'll run it for a half hour to an hour and up or lower voltage depending on what in want. Generally if it's going to fail it will within that time from what I've seen. I like aids64 and occt a little more as the temps are lower. If you do such important stuff on your computer and your data is that invaluable you shouldn't overclock to begin with.


----------



## BoredErica

Personally don't see a point in stability clubs or even clubs in general.

But ok.

I tried to get some balance of accountability with an optional picture validation system for my thread. There are definitely other ways to get a stable overclock that never bsods due to CPU stability ever until the CPU is replaced without passing 24 hours of 28.5. That prime is utterly insane. It upsets me that people discount all of my work because not everybody chose to run 24 hours of Prime 28.5. For example I would take over a thousand hours of chess I've run over any 24 hour session of Prime.

I'll just take the backseat for Devil's Canyon and loosely watch what you guys are saying and doing. And I probably won't bother to correct you even if I'm sure you're wrong.

And for this particular issue on the topic of stress testing, there isn't a realistic way to prove a method to be the best anyways.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> I stopped doing my 36 hour prime runs with lga 1155. My main reason is insane temps. I'll run it for a half hour to an hour and up or lower voltage depending on what in want. Generally if it's going to fail it will within that time from what I've seen. I like aids64 and occt a little more as the temps are lower. If you do such important stuff on your computer and your data is that invaluable you shouldn't overclock to begin with.
> I guess servers don't aggressively overclock for a reason.
> Although in defense of Prime you could run 1344 setting for Prime and not get INSANE INSANE temps which blend on 28.5 would dish out. It's still hot but not insane. You seen my temp chart for 28.3 on blend? Lols.


----------



## TechSilver13

And I'll piggy back off my post. I fold for 12 to 18 hours a day on both my rigs so if my overclocks handle that imo I am 24/7 stable.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> And I'll piggy back off my post. I fold for 12 to 18 hours a day on both my rigs so if my overclocks handle that imo I am 24/7 stable.


Folding is 100% CPU usage? I wonder how stressful it is compared to chess. You like to fold all day, I like to run chess all day. I'm actually running chess right now.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I'm an old school clocker so 24hrs of Prime28.5 it is.


With this requirement anyone on air that isn't delidded won't be able to overclock much at all and should have probably just bought that locked hyperthreaded Haswell Xeon for the same price as a 4670k.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> I like *aids64* and occt a little more.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*


Just run it at 1v. Found it more stable for long term.

Btw that is from Shamino guide on M6e on tweaker paradise voltages. again this are fine tuning for higher clock, like when ure hitting near the wall of ure cpu.
Wont make that much of a difference on lower clocks. Slightly. X-Talk Cancellation voltage helps more. Together they constitute in running high dram clocks with high cache and cpu clocks. How to use them. Easy
if u know ure 4.7ghz example is dead on at 1.3v via scaling. lower it to 1.25-1.275. Test to voltages to increase the time before failure. Thats how u tweak. Switching Frequency also via the same method. Then only up it.

Dram Skews are the same way. we lower it a bit on dram voltage and test the skews to see how long we can prolong the failure. Only then we up it.
Whats the gain. With those skews later u can do higher bench clocks ( without testing stability) and just by using scaling. 4.9ghz was easy on air.

They are not helping in lowering cpu clock voltage.


----------



## Peen

Folding is very stressful. I used to fold with a bunch of overclocked rigs 24/7 but the heat output and electricity is way too much for San Diego.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Folding is very stressful. I used to fold with a bunch of overclocked rigs 24/7 but the heat output and electricity is way too much for San Diego.


I'll try it out just to see what it's like.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> AIDS












Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> With this requirement anyone on air that isn't delidded won't be able to overclock much at all and should have probably just bought that locked hyperthreaded Haswell Xeon for the same price as a 4670k.


Can DC actually run at x44 across all cores at Prime 28.5 blend with air without temp issues?


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Can DC actually run at x44 across all cores at Prime 28.5 blend with air without temp issues?


I doubt it, but that's technically overclocked. Stock is x42 across all cores loaded (I think). I'm delidded with custom water and even X46 on all and 1.2ish volts I'm mid 90's. Office temp is really high though and fans are on low.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I doubt it, but that's technically overclocked. Stock is x42 across all cores loaded (I think). I'm delidded with custom water and even X46 on all and 1.2ish volts I'm mid 90's. Office temp is really high though and fans are on low.


Yes, I know it's overclocked. But you know, traditionally it's been the case that running all cores at the max turbo frequency is basically a guaranteed pass without cooling issues.


----------



## Peen

Try out WCG. It's really tough on Haswell too, my temps doing WCG WU's were just as high as Prime 28.5 and also did BSOD in about same amount of time as running Prime which I was very surprised by.

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/


----------



## nlkccom

Picked up a L329 from Microcenter on day 1. Still sealed and planning to return it since I've now read many people unable to oc this chip anywhere near 5ghz with a L3 batch. Is L4 batch number the better chip out there?


----------



## Marc79

My friend bought an L4 batch (MicroCenter) yesterday and it is similar to my L329 batch, 4.7Ghz/1.280v vs his 4.7Ghz/1.30v. He needed 1.37v to run a few tests at 4.8Ghz, without crashing.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I did that because you're comment is backwards. *You run stress tests to see if you're stable.* That's the whole point. You could be gaming just fun, then a piece of code your CPU isn't stable on could crash later, like maybe encoding a video. Maybe you encode something once a month, so you wouldn't even discover that for a month later. Then when it fails you could be wondering why, well it was running just fine for a month and now it crashed!
> 
> And I do see your logic behind it, and it's flawed. So go ahead and enjoy your possible unstable PC.


This.
Prime95 might be a bit extreme at times (Your CPU might not get hammered in daily uses like gaming as much as Prime95 hammers it)but that's ultimately what you're testing for, stability and possibly even the highest CPU temps.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This.
> Prime95 might be a bit extreme at times but that's ultimately what you're testing for, stability and even the highest CPU temps.


Linpack wants a word with you.


----------



## Jeronbernal

im curious if i should start binning again for a better cpu... so far the one i've got does a stable 5.0 @ 1.35v and i could validate 5.1 @ 1.375/1.4v but her brain powers die after any extensive stress testing, i do understand that i'm lucky for the one i have now, but im just curious how the chances are of getting one slightly better?

would i have a hard time finding anything better you guys think? or just call it a day?

also, how could i adjust my bios/uefi settings to lower my voltage and still keep it stable @ 5.0ghz? i only have the core multiplier and voltage adjusted.. but is there anything else i could adjust? i believe fate said something about setting the ring to 8x and something else to 8x. I also believe darkwizzie said something about adjusting the core ratio to 4.0 & the voltage to something..

right now i just have it sitting at 1.25v @ 4.8ghz because i don't really want to keep my voltages too high because im a wimp. although i can dissipate the heat. i'm still unclear what would be a top safe voltage would be for daily use, if i can keep it lower than 80c load (delidded)


----------



## BoredErica

If I said that I probably said, ring doesn't matter for performance so what the heck, set it to x40 and like 1.2v where it will very likely work, and just be done it with, but you can overclock further if you want...

So you overclock core, once that's done and stable then you can either set to an easy peasy ring overclock or decide to really gun the ring as well. But you do them separately and core first. 5.0 @ 1.35v, that is excellent... I would love to get one of those... Mother of god.


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Personally don't see a point in stability clubs or even clubs in general.
> But ok.
> 
> I tried to get some balance of accountability with an optional picture validation system for my thread. There are definitely other ways to get a stable overclock that never bsods due to CPU stability ever until the CPU is replaced without passing 24 hours of 28.5. That prime is utterly insane. It upsets me that people discount all of my work because not everybody chose to run 24 hours of Prime 28.5. For example I would take over a thousand hours of chess I've run over any 24 hour session of Prime.
> 
> I'll just take the backseat for Devil's Canyon and loosely watch what you guys are saying and doing. And I probably won't bother to correct you even if I'm sure you're wrong.
> 
> And for this particular issue on the topic of stress testing, there isn't a realistic way to prove a method to be the best anyways.


please do correct them, i do take all comments from here since im completely new to overclocking so everyone's opinion counts, after so many tries im inclining for your views on the matter of stress testing 28.5 is just too hard, i've been using a custom run (1344) only to quickly (15 mins runs) spot bad settings first then moving to x264, if i bsod on prime i know i wont pass a long x264, if x264 fails i know i have something else to fix (took me a while to get to this formula...)

after dunno 4 days of trying i got to a (probably) stable 4.5 @ 1.32v (sad) will try 4.6 if it doesnt need more than 1.38v else ill look if i can underclock ram and tighten timings (tried and failed once)

might move to your thead...this chips seems to be clocking the same as a 4770k >_>, is 1.4v safe for a non 24/7 but heavily used PC?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nlkccom*
> 
> Picked up a L329 from Microcenter on day 1. Still sealed and planning to return it since I've now read many people unable to oc this chip anywhere near 5ghz with a L3 batch. Is L4 batch number the better chip out there?


NO dont trust batch numbers, im on a L4 and seriously bad clocker 4.5 @ 1.32 (due to XMP, it could be 4.5 @ 1.3 at underclocked ram)


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If I said that I probably said, ring doesn't matter for performance so what the heck, set it to x40 and like 1.2v where it will very likely work, and just be done it with, but you can overclock further if you want...
> 
> So you overclock core, once that's done and stable then you can either set to an easy peasy ring overclock or decide to really gun the ring as well. But you do them separately and core first. 5.0 @ 1.35v, that is excellent... I would love to get one of those... Mother of god.


What is the ring clock again? It wouldn't happen to be the Cache clock/ratio would it?
What does the Cache clock do performance-wise?

I've heard both of them mentioned in the same sentence before.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> please do correct them, i do take all comments from here since im completely new to overclocking so everyone's opinion counts, after so many tries im inclining for your views on the matter of stress testing 28.5 is just too hard, i've been using a custom run (1344) only to quickly (15 mins runs) spot bad settings first then moving to x264, if i bsod on prime i know i wont pass a long x264, if x264 fails i know i have something else to fix (took me a while to get to this formula...)
> 
> after dunno 4 days of trying i got to a (probably) stable 4.5 @ 1.32v (sad) will try 4.6 if it doesnt need more than 1.38v else ill look if i can underclock ram and tighten timings (tried and failed once)
> 
> might move to your thead...this chips seems to be clocking the same as a 4770k >_>, is 1.4v safe for a non 24/7 but heavily used PC?
> NO dont trust batch numbers, im on a L4 and seriously bad clocker 4.5 @ 1.32 (due to XMP, it could be 4.5 @ 1.3 at underclocked ram)


I ran 2.15v vrin 1.42v vcore and subjected it to actual 24/7 load (12 hours gaming 12 hours 100% CPU usage at chess) for a year and my chip is down 100-200mhz to degradation.

Could just be the result of me trying a very high vrin or could be both. Another guy has said he's tried 1.4v (although didn't specify vrin) and that his CPU is fine under 24/7 load.

This thread is exploding at a rate even faster than my Haswell thread (at least for now). Even if I wanted to correct everybody, I can't do that.


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I ran 2.15v vrin 1.42v vcore and subjected it to actual 24/7 load (12 hours gaming 12 hours 100% CPU usage at chess) for a year and my chip is down 100-200mhz to degradation.
> Could just be the result of me trying a very high vrin or could be both. Another guy has said he's tried 1.4v (although didn't specify vrin) and that his CPU is fine under 24/7 load.
> 
> This thread is exploding at a rate even faster than my Haswell thread (at least for now). *Even if I wanted to correct everybody, I can't do that.*


:sad: oh well....

hmmm dunno if thats worth for 4.6.....i mean 4.7 i could understand (maybe) .... will try tomorrow night and see how much i need for a stable 4.6 if its around 1.4v/2v ill just stay at 4.5.....with stock DC i already reached my ideal overclock xD plus temps will probably limit me


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> :sad: oh well....
> 
> hmmm dunno if thats worth for 4.6.....i mean 4.7 i could understand (maybe) .... will try tomorrow night and see how much i need for a stable 4.6 if its around 1.4v/2v ill just stay at 4.5.....with stock DC i already reached my ideal overclock xD plus temps will probably limit me


Oh well... You win some and you lose some. Most gamers won't suffer at all from a 200mhz frequency penalty or something like that.


----------



## yenclas

Yesterday I build new pc with Asus Maximus VII Hero, 4970K and Noctua DH15.

Batch is L331C516

Setting bios to default, vcore when I stress with Prime is 1,219v but in bios i see vid 1,056. What is the real VID ?

At default (4,4Ghz) with prime 64 27.7 or 28.5 and Blend test, max temps was 69ºC. Is it good ?

Today I oc to 4,6Ghz and report result.

Sorry by my bad English


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> What is the ring clock again? It wouldn't happen to be the Cache clock/ratio would it?
> What does the Cache clock do performance-wise?
> 
> I've heard both of them mentioned in the same sentence before.


Yes, ring and cache are the same thing, just different names on different boards.

There is very little performance impact to running lower cache speeds - locking it at 36 or 40 isn't going to be noticeable at all. You are much better off at 48 core/40 cache than 47 core/47 cache.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yes, ring and cache are the same thing, just different names on different boards.
> 
> There is very little performance impact to running lower cache speeds - locking it at 36 or 40 isn't going to be noticeable at all. You are much better off at 48 core/40 cache than 47 core/47 cache.


Okay, thanks.


----------



## evornoss

One quick question guys,

I began Folding recently, and after 30mins, my CPU temp seems to have stabilized at 75C-80C.. is this safe? What temps are considered normal under load for this CPU? Is it ok if I leave it Folding overnight at a constant 75C-80C?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> Okay, thanks.


My guide lists all the known nicknames different motherboard vendors have for the major settings.

For some reason Silent has not listed them in this thread?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My guide lists all the known nicknames different motherboard vendors have for the major settings.
> For some reason Silent has not listed them in this thread?


I just saw it in your thread, thanks.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Yesterday I build new pc with Asus Maximus VII Hero, 4970K and Noctua DH15.
> 
> Batch is L331C516
> 
> Setting bios to default, vcore when I stress with Prime is 1,219v but in bios i see vid 1,056. What is the real VID ?
> 
> At default (4,4Ghz) with prime 64 27.7 or 28.5 and Blend test, max temps was 69ºC. Is it good ?
> 
> Today I oc to 4,6Ghz and report result.
> 
> Sorry by my bad English


not bad vid. Thats the vid for 4ghz. I can guess already ure clocks. Ure 4.6ghz should be 1.25v. the worst ones are 4ghz vid at 1.136 so they get a 4.4ghz around 1.25v.
[email protected] benching u can run 0.075v less. Its basically the average most of us are getting. Still better than the average 1.25v 4.5ghz for 4770k n sucky ones [email protected]

However u will find the suprising difference is the mem stability and the strength of IMC.Basically the system agent voltage no issue with 4 sticks at 2400mhz.
my bfr no way can even boot into windows at 2600mhz tRDRD 4 at 1t.. Tried every thing even got all the skews perfect. but with 4790k... easy. Although not stable yet.. but atleast a start.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I ran 2.15v vrin 1.42v vcore and subjected it to actual 24/7 load (12 hours gaming 12 hours 100% CPU usage at chess) for a year and my chip is down 100-200mhz to degradation.
> Could just be the result of me trying a very high vrin or could be both. Another guy has said he's tried 1.4v (although didn't specify vrin) and that his CPU is fine under 24/7 load.
> 
> This thread is exploding at a rate even faster than my Haswell thread (at least for now). Even if I wanted to correct everybody, I can't do that.


Been reading through you're guide and I hear the term vrin and uncore throughout the thread... On a Asus board, what would the uncore and vrin be labeled as? Seems like the terminology is different from board to board. That or I'm completely dyslexic


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Been reading through you're guide and I hear the term vrin and uncore throughout the thread... On a Asus board, what would the uncore and vrin be labeled as? Seems like the terminology is different from board to board. That or I'm completely dyslexic


Cache = uncore
cache voltage = vring voltage
Vccin = vrin


----------



## velocityx

ok sign me up peeps! finally got mine today. batch L420B758

switched from amd fx 8320 so this is my first intel since like 2004


----------



## evornoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> ok sign me up peeps! finally got mine today. batch L420B758
> 
> switched from amd fx 8320 so this is my first intel since like 2004


Welcome aboard!

I switched from an AMD too.. Have been an AMD player from 2001 till now! You'll love the change.. a LOT.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evornoss*
> 
> Welcome aboard!
> 
> I switched from an AMD too.. Have been an AMD player from 2001 till now! You'll love the change.. a LOT.


First day saw how e6600 was blowing my x2 4200.. nver looked back since.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Been reading through you're guide and I hear the term vrin and uncore throughout the thread... On a Asus board, what would the uncore and vrin be labeled as? Seems like the terminology is different from board to board. That or I'm completely dyslexic


Asus calls VRIN the CPU Input Voltage (the eventual is the one you want to adjust). Uncore is CPU Cache (voltage and speed) .


----------



## evornoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> First day saw how e6600 was blowing my x2 4200.. nver looked back since.


Oh yeah. Far superior in every way.. Intel that is. Don't regret it at all.

BTW, is it ok to run this 4790k at 75-80C for 12hrs? (Folding)

Screenshot of CPU-Z of right now Folding:


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpjkw11*
> 
> Man, you guys are really getting into details and fine tuning. I'm struggling to understand half of what's being talked about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for myself, I have an Asus Z97 Pro and I let it do my overclocking. My 4790K is overclocked to 4.6 @ 1.271v and my temps, using a Noctua D15 average 62 peaking at around 75 on a heavy load. Since descretion is the better part of valor, I think I'll stop there. I'm very happy with temps, stability, and peerformance is excellent. I would like a slightly lower voltage, but I'm satisfied that I'm not doing and major, long term damage to my CPU.


Then drop it (the voltage). Don't be afraid if it's unstable, it's perfectly safe. It's pretty obvious if you crash a system because of low voltages you lose nothing.

It's the high voltages that may become dangerous.

Below 1.3v it's generally very safe(-ish).


----------



## Olivon

My L418C133 4790K :





Basically :

4.6VGHz = 1.23v
4.7GHz = 1.28v
4.8GHz = 1.37v

So it's an average chip.

I did 10.52pts with my 3 years 1/2 old 2600K so I'm not impress by DC regarding CB results.
Expect the good power consumption and better IMC, 22nm is quite disappointing IMHO.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I don't do custom to try to make prime easier for my CPU so can't help you there. There's not a whole lot you're going to be able to do to fix the small FFT problem. I'm doing a custom Prime setting stress all the memory and the IMC, so it's even hotter.


Yeah that was basically the question I was asking.

Also this is my input for stability and overclocking. If someone wants to be prime stable and this is one of the many stability test that they rely on then let it be. I am sure most are like me and don't trust just any one stress test to do the job. Anyone can bump a voltage and multi and because it boots and lets them do what they want in terms of everyday use and they are happy with it. To me I like to be stable from gaming to encoding to any instruction set my processor may run. I have bought many stress test for stressing my really expensive gpu, cpu, and ram. Heck I even stress test the Psu via OCCT. Is it necessary? To me it is there is nothing like adjusting a overclock and getting it dialed in to perform at 100%. I have noticed that you can do what I call a quick and dirty overclock and you will have some gain in cpu power. I have found out that has you due start to get close to the stability level of that said overclock and I don't know if this is just me or everyone else. That the system becomes more responsive and a little bit snappier then just doing a quick and dirty. This gives me the reward for my troubles. I don't dare say that if you don't use prime you can't be stable. There are plenty of programs out there that will do the equivalent of prime. I also want to say that there is a club for stability on the Ivy level for 5.0hz stable. I was not able to join the club. Just remember everyone is different some may want to stress test and some may not want to.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> My L418C133 4790K :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically :
> 
> 4.6VGHz = 1.23v
> 4.7GHz = 1.28v
> 4.8GHz = 1.37v
> 
> So it's an average chip.
> 
> I did 10.52pts with my 3 years 1/2 old 2600K so I'm not impress by DC regarding CB results.
> Expect the good power consumption and better IMC, 22nm is quite disappointing IMHO.


Oooooh, Olivon upgraded. Gratz. That's slightly above average since it gets 4.7 sub-1.3v (hopefully also on the multimeter).


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Just an example peen, i see stories like this all the time: Dude A runs prime95 overnight with zero errors, boots up WoW the next day and gets a crash within 10 mins. You see this all the time dude, what was the point of putting your CPU to the grindstone when it never guarantees stability in the first place?
> 
> Overclock your CPU, go run your PC like you normally do. If everything runs fine you are golden, done and done.


In over 12+ years of overclocking, I have never had a bsod from an overclock after I have gotten it prime stable 10-12 hrs. Though just like intel doesnt give you a cpu that has just barely enough vcore to run a stress test for 12 hours (but might crash in 24 or 36), I dont run mine that way either. I run mine about .007 to .01 vcore higher than prime stable, and never have and never will have a bsod from an overclock. And those that do run just at prime stable for 10-12 hrs, I imagine the vast majority of those dont ever get a bsod either, as I used to run mine that way without issues either. If you can pass prime, you will be running higher vcore/ other volts for a given mhz than if using gaming to test...so how do people get all these bsods after prime stable when gaming, when people testing just using gaming and hence most using less vcore than prime stable dont have issues? or perhaps it is just rare.

And I actually crunch numbers on my overclocked pc, and I want it stable and accurate. As to your quip about shouldnt be overclocking if doing something important...hate to tell you but 4790k is essentially a factory overclocked cpu. The only difference between intels overclock and the end user's overclock, is intel allows a margin of error with their voltage settings to avoid long run issues. The end user can do the same.

No one on this forum actually cares how anyone else tests their overclock, if they do they need to get outside more. If you want test it gaming, then use gaming. Want to use prime, then use prime.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> My L418C133 4790K :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically :
> 
> 4.6VGHz = 1.23v
> 4.7GHz = 1.28v
> 4.8GHz = 1.37v
> 
> So it's an average chip.
> 
> I did 10.52pts with my 3 years 1/2 old 2600K so I'm not impress by DC regarding CB results.
> Expect the good power consumption and better IMC, 22nm is quite disappointing IMHO.


You had to clock that 2600K to about 5.5 to get that score though, anyways, Sandy was a special chip..


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Increase input volt to 1.85v, uncore to 1.15v and retry.


didn't work sadly. i went all the way up to 1.28V. temps hit 95C so i stopped there.

what i don't understand is, yesterday i could do 4.6GHz at 1.265V for 25min, but today it is impossible to do keep it running for more than a couple of mins.


----------



## glm1

A Changed Perspective

AVX2 - how often do you get double performance from one feature? Amazing!!
This 4790K at 4.0 Ghz will do a PrimeGrid task in half the time of my i7 920 D0 at 4.0 Ghz (which I have bragged is 43,000+ hours PrimeGrid stable!)

But the 920 does not have AVX2.

My 4790K is not yet Prime95 v28.5 stable, (looking like it might be at 4.5Ghz?) But it will run other BOINC projects at 4.6Ghz.

As I am a Distributed Computing Junkie, I hate to lose the extra speed just for one project (PrimeGrid).
So I will have TWO stable OC's! One for PrimeGrid and one for everything else









I might even try the application that automatically changes clock speed when a certain program is running.


----------



## s0d0mg0m0rrah

CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K
CPU Overclock: 4.7GHz
CPU STOCK VID/OC'd VID: 1.15v/1.274
Maximum CPU Temp: 81C
Batch Number: L418C221
Ram Speed/Timing: 2133MHz 9-11-11-31
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK
Delidded: No
Price: $390AUD
Cooling: Corsair Hydro Series H110
Proof of Ownership: http://valid.canardpc.com/ndft1b


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0d0mg0m0rrah*
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K
> CPU Overclock: 4.7GHz
> CPU STOCK VID/OC'd VID: 1.15v/1.274
> Maximum CPU Temp: 81C
> Batch Number: L418C221
> Ram Speed/Timing: 2133MHz 9-11-11-31
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK
> Delidded: No
> Price: $390AUD
> Cooling: Corsair Hydro Series H110
> Proof of Ownership: http://valid.canardpc.com/ndft1b


What app did you use to get the max temp indicated?


----------



## s0d0mg0m0rrah

AIDA64 system stability test for two hours


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> You had to clock that 2600K to about 5.5 to get that score though, anyways, Sandy was a special chip..


Not really.
When I did 10.52 with the 2600K on CB 11.5, I was around 5180MHz regarding clock speed.
SB was exceptionnal I agree, 5400MHz SPI was possible on my chip.
I did 5000MHz SPI1M with DC though, Haswell is really hot hot chip.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> Not really.
> When I did 10.52 with the 2600K on CB 11.5, I was around 5180MHz regarding clock speed.
> SB was exceptionnal I agree, 5400MHz SPI was possible on my chip.
> I did 5000MHz SPI1M with DC though, Haswell is really hot hot chip.


My bad, thought you were talking CB 15....I get 1050 in CB 15 at 4.7...


----------



## Olivon

You're welcome.
R15 didn't exist already


----------



## carlhil2

After messing around with DC, can't wait til 8-core Haswell drops, it will be a BEAST..








clocked at 4.0 pushing a 980ti.....


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0d0mg0m0rrah*
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K
> CPU Overclock: 4.7GHz
> CPU STOCK VID/OC'd VID: 1.15v/1.274
> Maximum CPU Temp: 81C
> Batch Number: L418C221
> Ram Speed/Timing: 2133MHz 9-11-11-31
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK
> Delidded: No
> Price: $390AUD
> Cooling: Corsair Hydro Series H110
> Proof of Ownership: http://valid.canardpc.com/ndft1b


i might tell you that if you plan to overclock that chip will be likely close to [email protected] with a 1866mhz ram (1333 lowers the vcore needed by .2v~

right now im thinking of either push for 4.6 if temps allow or push ram timings tightening (probably the later...dont want to use too much vcore)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> After messing around with DC, can't wait til 8-core Haswell drops, it will be a BEAST..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clocked at 4.0 pushing a *980ti*.....


did....did i miss a couple of generations?


----------



## Weber

To the question on g3258 gaming. Here is a realbench g3258 54533 points .
After delid my 4790k, I got mixed results. I had no clp so I used a good quality tim. One of the cores was +8c above the others and now only +4c. The Asus bios auto oc was able to go to 4.9g on less voltage at each blck. But the r95 over all temperature was only different by ambient. My XTU max is less by 10 points. The chip has a different personality now, I'll have to relearn it.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> i might tell you that if you plan to overclock that chip will be likely close to [email protected] with a 1866mhz ram (1333 lowers the vcore needed by .2v~
> 
> right now im thinking of either push for 4.6 if temps allow or push ram timings tightening (probably the later...dont want to use too much vcore)
> did....did i miss a couple of generations?


Hopefully by next Summer....


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Been reading through you're guide and I hear the term vrin and uncore throughout the thread... On a Asus board, what would the uncore and vrin be labeled as? Seems like the terminology is different from board to board. That or I'm completely dyslexic


CACHE


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Hope this will do:


Currently running stock clock on a Gigabyte Z97M-D3H.
In case there are others with that board (or Gygabyte Z97 in general, I assume) I would advise a BIOS update. Core voltage dropped almost 0.3V for me just by going from F2 to F5.

Have not done any real overclocking on it yet, but did give Gigabyte's Autotune a try just to see what it would do. It gave a stable 4.8Ghz but with the voltage way to high for my taste. I assume that the software is just does that as a quick solution. Temps were in the mid to high 60's at load.
I'm pretty sure it should easily do more than 5.0Ghz with a proper OC, so I'l probably try that at some point. Or maybe just see how low I can undervolt it to get better temps.


----------



## Lesiunta

Any Canucks driving down to Michigan's Micro Center in Madison Heights will be happy to know those guys have the L4 batch.

Made the drive yesterday and picked up one of these mofos. They have 10+ in stock if anybody is interested.



Will be slapping that in my Z87 Maximus VI Formula w/ Dom Plats 2400MHz CL9s.


----------



## Pit2k

I settled on 4.7ghz as getting 4.8 x264 stable was proving impossible and very hot 1 went up to 1.35v and still would crash. I can run 4.7 all day at 1.27 and much cooler too. Now i need to buy faster ram then this 1600mhz i had. any suggestions for some great 2400mhz 2x 8g sticks?


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> *I'm pretty sure it should easily do more than 5.0Ghz with a proper OC*, so I'l probably try that at some point. Or maybe just see how low I can undervolt it to get better temps.


I'm pretty sure it won't be possible.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pit2k*
> 
> I settled on 4.7ghz as getting 4.8 x264 stable was proving impossible and very hot 1 went up to 1.35v and still would crash. I can run 4.7 all day at 1.27 and much cooler too. Now i need to buy faster ram then this 1600mhz i had. any suggestions for some great 2400mhz 2x 8g sticks?


You must have a CPU similar to mine. However I pushed mine further to 4.8G/1.34v
L419B609
I also had 1600MHzCL9 RAM (4x4G) but I dont like using the four slots so I ordered 2X8G of
Corsair 16GB 2X8GB DDR3-2400 CL11 1.65V
which I know has lousy latency but I prob will try to lower the speed
At least 11/2400 < 9/1600 ( 0.004583 and 0.005625 )

As far as suggestions go, its the price of better latency at 2400 that is prohibitive for me, almost doubling
And if its on sale be suspicious


----------



## NoDoz

So whats the average OC people are getting on the 4790k? About 4.7?


----------



## Pit2k

Mines an L3 batch. I'm looking at gzkill trident 2400 CL10 2x8gb kit right now, and already found the buyer for the 4x4gb 1600 set i have.
From the reviews i seen the biggest boost in games with more memory bandwidth is if youre in crossfire which i am








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> You must have a CPU similar to mine. However I pushed mine further to 4.8G/1.34v
> L419B609
> I also had 1600MHzCL9 RAM (4x4G) but I dont like using the four slots so I ordered 2X8G of
> Corsair 16GB 2X8GB DDR3-2400 CL11 1.65V
> which I know has lousy latency but I prob will try to lower the speed
> At least 11/2400 < 9/1600 ( 0.004583 and 0.005625 )


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> So whats the average OC people are getting on the 4790k? About 4.7?


I would say, without doing a data analysis from posts in the past 528 pages ;
4.6 too easy
*4.7 stable*
4.8 iffy (where I am at)
4.9 pro (cannot pass go)


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olivon*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it won't be possible.


Considering it did 4.8 just by letting software throw volts at it and still didn't get above 70C at load, I would say that it is quite likely that 0.2Ghz more can be extracted by doing it properly.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lesiunta*
> 
> Any Canucks driving down to Michigan's Micro Center in Madison Heights will be happy to know those guys have the L4 batch.
> 
> Made the drive yesterday and picked up one of these mofos. They have 10+ in stock if anybody is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Will be slapping that in my Z87 Maximus VI Formula w/ Dom Plats 2400MHz CL9s.


goodluck with that batch









I just sold one of these, wasnt good for me

hope you have better luck than I did


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pit2k*
> 
> Mines an L3 batch. I'm looking at gzkill trident 2400 CL10 2x8gb kit right now, and already found the buyer for the 4x4gb 1600 set i have.
> From the reviews i seen the biggest boost in games with more memory bandwidth is if youre in crossfire which i am


Had I found that 2X8 at C10 I would have bought it right away
But my seller of loyalty and preference was out of stock

There was a 4X4 2400/C10 but I did not want four I wanted 2, and a C10 selling for less than a C11 made me suspicious: why was it still there?

Now I have to find a buyer for 4X4G, a i5-2500K, and a Gigabyte Z77X-D3H
or keep it for backup

Anyway time to mow the lawn (darn summers....)


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Considering it did 4.8 just by letting software throw volts at it and still didn't get above 70C at load, I would say that it is quite likely that 0.2Ghz more can be extracted by doing it properly.


you assume with optimism


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> You must have a CPU similar to mine. However I pushed mine further to 4.8G/1.34v
> L419B609
> I also had 1600MHzCL9 RAM (4x4G) but I dont like using the four slots so I ordered 2X8G of
> Corsair 16GB 2X8GB DDR3-2400 CL11 1.65V
> which I know has lousy latency but I prob will try to lower the speed
> At least 11/2400 < 9/1600 ( 0.004583 and 0.005625 )
> 
> As far as suggestions go, its the price of better latency at 2400 that is prohibitive for me, almost doubling
> And if its on sale be suspicious


do you have any good guide to tighten timings on ram or some recommendations? i have a corsair pro 1866 CL9 and want to try lowering the timings but im not sure how to do it....or a guide to overclock the ram =S been looking but so far the 'guides' are vague at best

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> Considering it did 4.8 just by letting software throw volts at it and still didn't get above 70C at load, I would say that it is quite likely that 0.2Ghz more can be extracted by doing it properly.


to be honest Asus (bios) auto tuning gave me lower volts for my overclock (due to ram, if i left ram on auto the volts were enough) so i dont think auto is overvolting that much


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> goodluck with that batch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just sold one of these, wasnt good for me
> 
> hope you have better luck than I did


I have that batch and at 4.7G/1.272 so far so good old p95
4.8G/1.34 needs tweaking

what were your disappointing volts?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> I have that batch and at 4.7G/1.272 so far so good old p95
> 4.8G/1.34 needs tweaking
> 
> what were your disappointing volts?


I couldnt get it to run at 4.7


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> do you have any good guide to tighten timings on ram or some recommendations? i have a corsair pro 1866 CL9 and want to try lowering the timings but im not sure how to do it....or a guide to overclock the ram =S been looking but so far the 'guides' are vague at best
> to be honest Asus (bios) auto tuning gave me lower volts for my overclock (due to ram, if i left ram on auto the volts were enough) so i dont think auto is overvolting that much


I thought you could just force a lower ram speed then go adjust the latencies in BIOS ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> do you have any good guide to tighten timings on ram or some recommendations? i have a corsair pro 1866 CL9 and want to try lowering the timings but im not sure how to do it....or a guide to overclock the ram =S been looking but so far the 'guides' are vague at best
> to be honest Asus (bios) auto tuning gave me lower volts for my overclock (due to ram, if i left ram on auto the volts were enough) so i dont think auto is overvolting that much


I make small adjustments and run adia64 mem benchmark. The numbers start to get lower when you pass what your ram/memory controller can handle. Of course you will need a stability test after you settle into the new timings as well.

My cpu doesnt like my ram at 2600mhz so I just tighten timings at 2400 to increase the benchmark.

I spent hours tweaking it. All for a whopping 3% performance gain lol.


----------



## Dire Squirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> to be honest Asus (bios) auto tuning gave me lower volts for my overclock (due to ram, if i left ram on auto the volts were enough) so i dont think auto is overvolting that much


I would call 1.5 a bit over the top. And from what I have read, throwing volts at it is pretty much what Gigabyte's AutoTune does.


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> I thought you could just force a lower ram speed then go adjust the latencies in BIOS ?


i meant how to adjust those latencies~ some guideline
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I make small adjustments and run adia64 mem benchmark. The numbers start to get lower when you pass what your ram/memory controller can handle. Of course you will need a stability test after you settle into the new timings as well.
> 
> My cpu doesnt like my ram at 2600mhz so I just tighten timings at 2400 to increase the benchmark.
> 
> I spent hours tweaking it. All for a whopping 3% performance gain lol.


...3%....reconsidering now

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dire Squirrel*
> 
> I would call 1.5 a bit over the top. And from what I have read, throwing volts at it is pretty much what Gigabyte's AutoTune does.


ah well i dont own a gigabyte...and yea 1.5....wow


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nlkccom*
> 
> Picked up a L329 from Microcenter on day 1. Still sealed and planning to return it since I've now read many people unable to oc this chip anywhere near 5ghz with a L3 batch. Is L4 batch number the better chip out there?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pit2k*
> 
> Mines an L3 batch. I'm looking at gzkill trident 2400 CL10 2x8gb kit right now, and already found the buyer for the 4x4gb 1600 set i have.
> From the reviews i seen the biggest boost in games with more memory bandwidth is if youre in crossfire which i am


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> please do correct them, i do take all comments from here since im completely new to overclocking so everyone's opinion counts, after so many tries im inclining for your views on the matter of stress testing 28.5 is just too hard, i've been using a custom run (1344) only to quickly (15 mins runs) spot bad settings first then moving to x264, if i bsod on prime i know i wont pass a long x264, if x264 fails i know i have something else to fix (took me a while to get to this formula...)
> 
> after dunno 4 days of trying i got to a (probably) stable 4.5 @ 1.32v (sad) will try 4.6 if it doesnt need more than 1.38v else ill look if i can underclock ram and tighten timings (tried and failed once)
> 
> might move to your thead...this chips seems to be clocking the same as a 4770k >_>, is 1.4v safe for a non 24/7 but heavily used PC?
> 
> 
> NO dont trust batch numbers, im on a L4 and seriously bad clocker 4.5 @ 1.32 (due to XMP, it could be 4.5 @ 1.3 at underclocked ram)


People need to stop getting hung up on batch numbers, especially the way they're talked about in this thread. L3 just means a CPU made in the Malaysian fab in 2013. L4 means a CPU mead in the Malaysian fab in 2014. Whether your CPU was made in 2013 or 2014 is meaningless as far as overclocking goes.

Saying things like "avoid L4" just serves to confuse people. Some people are going to read that and then go hunting around for only 2013 CPUs, or CPUs not made in Malaysia when it's totally unnecessary. Even within the same lot there can be a lot of variation in overclockability.

Here's how to read batch numbers, and it's not even worth comparing batch numbers unless you're going to include the week, if not even more detail.

1st letter or digit = plant code
0 = San Jose, Costa Rica
1 = Cavite, Philippines
3 = Costa Rica
6 = Chandler, Arizona
7 = Philippines
8 = Leixlip, Ireland
9 = Penang, Malaysia
L = Malaysia
Q = Malaysia
R = Manila, Philippines
Y = Leixlip, Ireland

2nd digit = Year of production (e.g. 3 = 2103, 4 = 2014)

3rd & 4th digits = week

5th - 8th letter / digits = lot number

I am not saying there is nothing to comparing batches, but people tend to make a lot more of batches than they should, and many people don't even understand the batch numbers at all.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> do you have any good guide to tighten timings on ram or some recommendations? i have a corsair pro 1866 CL9 and want to try lowering the timings but im not sure how to do it....or a guide to overclock the ram =S been looking but so far the 'guides' are vague at best
> to be honest Asus (bios) auto tuning gave me lower volts for my overclock (due to ram, if i left ram on auto the volts were enough) so i dont think auto is overvolting that much


few things u need to know first
One what is ure ram chipset. From there u can try equivalent chipset at higher clock
Very important. Learn the best Cas Latency and Write Latency Pairing
After that is RTL's for that pairing..

clock away.

btw instead of lowering timings which i doubt u can unless its a BBSE which not possible. I'd try going higher. With low RTL's.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I couldnt get it to run at 4.7


I booted at 5G
Windows too
but crashed right away with CineR15, not a good sign. 1.44v but idle temps were 25ish

Do you have a stable Voltage Regulator in your MB?


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> few things u need to know first
> One what is ure ram chipset. From there u can try equivalent chipset at higher clock
> Very important. Learn the best Cas Latency and Write Latency Pairing
> After that is RTL's for that pairing..
> 
> clock away.
> 
> btw instead of lowering timings which i doubt u can unless its a BBSE which not possible. I'd try going higher. With low RTL's.


If you lower the speed first, reboot, can you not alter the RAM specs to its lower counterparts?

Seems I read so in guides ( fishing guides ? motorcycling? or whatever )


----------



## brpc

Quick question: Is 4.7 @ 1.305 good for non-24/7 use?

I've got my system at:

i7-4790k in ASUS Maximus VII Hero
Batch L418C169 (not that this matters, but just for posterity)
Stock VID: 1.056v

CPU x47 @ 1.305v
CACHE x42 @ Auto (~1.2v)
BCLK 100.0
VCCIN 1.72v (+0.4015v from vcore)

I usually have my PC on ~8 hours a day, sometimes less, sometimes more.

Even after delid & gelid gc extreme my temps hit mid 90s with IBT High test. With 1.3v I bsod 3 loops in, with 1.305, it's totally fine (passes 10 loops in ~311secs). I really only game with this PC so IBT was enough for me; small FFT on prime95 28.5 toasts my CPU (not to mention 0x101 BSOD).

I don't care to make prime stable (i could add 0.05v, but then I'd get temp throttling), because to be honest I am a) not going to be compiling/doing 100% loads with this cpu and b) i've done prime95 in the past and for me it's not 100% indicative of stability. I think Haswell is just bad at prime95 at reasonable voltages.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> If you lower the speed first, reboot, can you not alter the RAM specs to its lower counterparts?
> 
> Seems I read so in guides ( fishing guides ? motorcycling? or whatever )


Not so much with all the 8gb density kits running around. For haswell higher speed at lowes trdrd n rtl is the key.

Those guides dont apply here.

Theres a reason y ppl are looking for n binning 2gb density psc kits

4790k imc is strong . Insanely strong in comparison to 4770k. This time wont be suprised everybody can run 3000mhz kits.

Btw dont fall for that higher dram will result in lower cpu clocks. Total bs.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> Quick question: Is 4.7 @ 1.305 good for non-24/7 use?
> 
> I've got my system at:
> 
> i7-4790k in ASUS Maximus VII Hero
> Batch L418C169 (not that this matters, but just for posterity)
> Stock VID: 1.056v
> 
> CPU x47 @ 1.305v
> CACHE x42 @ Auto (~1.2v)
> BCLK 100.0
> VCCIN 1.72v (+4.015v from vcore)
> 
> I usually have my PC on ~8 hours a day, sometimes less, sometimes more.
> 
> Even after delid & gelid gc extreme my temps hit mid 90s with IBT High test. With 1.3v I bsod 3 loops in, with 1.305, it's totally fine (passes 10 loops in ~311secs). I really only game with this PC so IBT was enough for me; small FFT on prime95 28.5 toasts my CPU (not to mention 0x101 BSOD).
> 
> I don't care to make prime stable (i could add 0.05v, but then I'd get temp throttling), because to be honest I am a) not going to be compiling/doing 100% loads with this cpu and b) i've done prime95 in the past and for me it's not 100% indicative of stability. I think Haswell is just bad at prime95 at reasonable voltages.


1.305v is not even that crazy for 24/7 use.

Your VCCIN (Eventual CPU Input Voltage) seems low for that VID. At 1.305v you should probably be around 1.9v on the Eventual.


----------



## yenclas

My 4790K isn't good....

1,28vcore to be stable at 4,6Ghz









82ºC max temp in core with prime


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> My 4790K isn't good....
> 
> 1,28vcore to be stable at 4,6Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 82ºC max temp in core with prime


You're not far from the average.


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> 1.305v is not even that crazy for 24/7 use.
> 
> Your VCCIN (Eventual CPU Input Voltage) seems low for that VID. At 1.305v you should probably be around 1.9v on the Eventual.


I am using +0.4v because that is what ASUS recommends for their boards. See this page: http://rog.asus.com/244672013/labels/featured/introduction-to-fully-integrated-voltage-regulators-fivr-on-maximus-vi/


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> I am using +0.4v because that is what ASUS recommends for their boards. See this page: http://rog.asus.com/244672013/labels/featured/introduction-to-fully-integrated-voltage-regulators-fivr-on-maximus-vi/


If you're stable then that's fine.

Asus has put out a lot of information that is incorrect, or that is too general. At stock I can see the +.4V guideline being basically true. With an OC with a 1.3V+ VID it's most likely too low (based on the Haswell with Statistics thread).


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> If you're stable then that's fine.
> 
> Asus has put out a lot of information that is incorrect, or that is too general. At stock I can see the +.4V guideline being basically true. With an OC with a 1.3V+ VID it's most likely too low (based on the Haswell with Statistics thread).


Fair enough, I'll keep monitoring it. It wasn't any more or less stable at +0.4015 as opposed to +0.6 (which I had it at previously) and I personally prefer the lower voltage if it ends up returning the same results









I think ASUS' recommendation may have to do with the extra power phases and LLC levels they put on their boards? Either way, I'll keep an eye on it and post if it ever becomes a problem. I put my system through IBT High and its normal gaming paces last night with the new VCCIN and had no BSODs, so I'm hopeful.


----------



## cephelix

MY TURN!!







Got my chip and board last saturday and spent the whole day setting it up. Still getting used to the bios. So many things that can be adjusted! So for now i'm running at stock...


----------



## koekwau5

Looks good and nice batch number.
Where did you buy it?


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> My 4790K isn't good....
> 
> 1,28vcore to be stable at 4,6Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 82ºC max temp in core with prime


.....im at [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> If you're stable then that's fine.
> 
> Asus has put out a lot of information that is incorrect, or that is too general. At stock I can see the +.4V guideline being basically true. With an OC with a 1.3V+ VID it's most likely too low (based on the Haswell with Statistics thread).


as i said above im at 1.325vcore and +0.4 of vccin stable (overnight x264 loop....like 25 loops, i sleep so little...)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Looks good and nice batch number.
> Where did you buy it?


batch numbers mean little for overclocking to be honest, i have a L4 too and well it behaves like a 4770k with voltages (i know i know haswell and all)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Not so much with all the 8gb density kits running around. For haswell higher speed at lowes trdrd n rtl is the key.
> 
> Those guides dont apply here.
> 
> Theres a reason y ppl are looking for n binning 2gb density psc kits
> 
> 4790k imc is strong . Insanely strong in comparison to 4770k. This time wont be suprised everybody can run 3000mhz kits.
> 
> Btw dont fall for that *higher dram* will result in lower cpu clocks. Total bs.


i wonder about this, for my ram to run at 1866 i needed to add vcore to be stable, at 1333 i just needed 1.3v vs 1.325 right now


----------



## Pit2k

ordered Trident X 2400mhz 2x 8g cas10 kit Lets see how it fares against 4x4g 1600mhz


----------



## cephelix

got it from my pc guy.....delivered right to my doorstep on saturday...most likely he got it straight from the distributor


----------



## marik123

Just got my 4690k and asrock z97 extreme4 today in the mail. Batch # L418C194, hopefully I can hit 4.6ghz with less than 1.3v.


----------



## cephelix

just did a run of XTU benchmark for giggles......
everything at stock...


Seems like it need about 1.23V Max for x44 across all cores. am I reading things right?? temps are about 68C already with an ambient of around 25C..


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> just did a run of XTU benchmark for giggles......
> everything at stock...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like it need about 1.23V Max for x44 across all cores. am I reading things right?? temps are about 68C already with an ambient of around 25C..


seems about right, really close to mine i must (sadly) say, i hope yours scale better, im sitting with a [email protected] one


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> seems about right, really close to mine i must (sadly) say, i hope yours scale better, im sitting with a [email protected] one


so, no golden chip for me eh? why am i not surprised...








Will try my hand at OC-ing my chip this weekend...so many more things to tweak compared to my i5 760.
if it doesn't scale well, i'll just probably keep it at stock.

List of tests:
Aida64, XTU,prime, realbench, chess(from darkwizzie's thread) and x264

anything i'm missing? i just need a few programs to check initial stability. which would be the fastest in doing tht?


----------



## EinZerstorer

does it make ANNNYYY sense to go from a 3770k @ 4.7ghz to a 4790k? for gaming alone?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> does it make ANNNYYY sense to go from a 3770k @ 4.7ghz to a 4790k? for gaming alone?


For performance. No. to own the latest greatest. Sure. Some people in this thread upgraded from the 4770k at the same clocks or close.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> does it make ANNNYYY sense to go from a 3770k @ 4.7ghz to a 4790k? for gaming alone?


From what I've read on here, they seem to say no if you have at least a 2600k.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> MY TURN!!
> 
> Got my chip and board last saturday and spent the whole day setting it up. Still getting used to the bios. So many things that can be adjusted! So for now i'm running at stock...


Please use the link provided on the first post of this thread marked *SIGNUP LINK* to join the club, if you are posting to join the club of course. I wont be adding people onto the spreadsheet manually, I only edit the spreadsheet with member updates or to tidy it up.

Notice for everyone looking to join the club, please dont post your subbmission in here if you would like to join, use the link as described above.

*Thanks*


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Please use the link provided on the first post of this thread marked *SIGNUP LINK* to join the club, if you are posting to join the club of course. I wont be adding people onto the spreadsheet manually, I only edit the spreadsheet with member updates or to tidy it up.
> 
> Notice for everyone looking to join the club, please dont post your subbmission in here if you would like to join, use the link as described above.
> 
> *Thanks*


Oh I know dude.i wont be signing up until I've gotten my numbers all finalized.i was just excited to get new stuff that I had to post something.and that directly came behind "super excited I had to play games on it first" lol


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pit2k*
> 
> ordered Trident X 2400mhz 2x 8g cas10 kit Lets see how it fares against 4x4g 1600mhz


I think the data reads: 10/2400 = 0,00417 against 9/1600 = 0,005625
the smaller division is faster
so if that is correct you can expect your new RAM to be technically 34% faster (not cpu speed tho unfortunately) ??


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> does it make ANNNYYY sense to go from a 3770k @ 4.7ghz to a 4790k? for gaming alone?


Not really .... but i did it

in crysis 3 there is a part where it uses alot of cpu power and with the 3770k @ 4.9Ghz my minimum FPS was 72fps with the 4790k @ 4.8Ghz minimum fps 84

4 cores 8 threads all around 85%-100% usage


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> does it make ANNNYYY sense to go from a 3770k @ 4.7ghz to a 4790k? for gaming alone?


Probably not, but hey I did it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Oh I know dude.i wont be signing up until I've gotten my numbers all finalized.i was just excited to get new stuff that I had to post something.and that directly came behind "super excited I had to play games on it first" lol


Ah cool, it was more of a regular post ive been making. Its easier to keep track of things by editing the spreadsheet and checking my PM inbox as apposed ot going through the ~1000 or so new posts I see new everytime I check this thread xD

Just looking now, the thread has passed the quarter of a million views mark. Thats over 5000 views *a day!*


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> so, no golden chip for me eh? why am i not surprised...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try my hand at OC-ing my chip this weekend...so many more things to tweak compared to my i5 760.
> if it doesn't scale well, i'll just probably keep it at stock.
> 
> List of tests:
> Aida64, XTU,prime, realbench, chess(from darkwizzie's thread) and x264
> 
> anything i'm missing? i just need a few programs to check initial stability. which would be the fastest in doing tht?


after lots of tries this weekend i came to this formula:

voltage from up looking for the lowest stable vcore
starting with XMP

-Prime 28.5 blend custom (1344 FFT so you can handle temps) for 20 mins, if you have a custom loop then i think normal blend would be possible, you can spot any odd instability with only that
-if you pass, 5 x264 loops with a 1080p video playing on background (must do this, i passed x264 without video and insta crashed with video on background)
-if you pass that i found no other tests (30 mins runs) crashed
lower voltage, rinse and repeat

when i found my 4.5 settings i just did an overnight x264 without video on background


----------



## superV

today i sent back mine to hardwareversand.de
[email protected] only


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> does it make ANNNYYY sense to go from a 3770k @ 4.7ghz to a 4790k? for gaming alone?


No, you have a very good chip, unless you need a lot of voltage for 4.7Ghz on you 4770k.

EDIT:

you have 3770k not 4770k, misread. Up to you, 4.7Ghz haswell ~ 4.3Ghz 3770k ivy.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> today i sent back mine to hardwareversand.de
> [email protected] only


You sent it back why? 4.7Ghz at 1.2v is really good.


----------



## KoNLaR

So finally got the time to overclock and ready to post here








http://valid.canardpc.com/2nvrpa


Managed to get 4,9GHz stable @ 1.51 Voltage with 93'C max temp during Intel Extreme Stress test and only 65'C during Unigine Valley Benchmark!










I also managed to get 5Ghz @ 1.53 bootable and it ran Unigine Valley for 14 out 18 scenes before bluescreen







Any higher voltage resulted in Overvoltage error










Just posting this pic aswell







Could of had the fan blowing directly into rad, but didnt bother to take off side panel and place it there










Now I bet there will be so many saying that the voltage is way to high, it will ruin the cpu and all that ****. But im not gonna run this 24/7, it was just too see what the cpu could do and a quick benchmark








It hasnt degraded and still works fine, so im happy


----------



## Marc79

How were you able to cool that chip at that voltage? Is it delidded? At 1.35v+ the temps are really high.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> You sent it back why? 4.7Ghz at 1.2v is really good.


it's stuck bro,it's stuck...no more than 4.7
at 4.8 first it starts giving thread errors during wprime then freezzzzz same cinebench or whatever no matter what voltage.
i looked around and found on hwbot one guy had exact same cpu dud like me.
it's not what i'm looking for.
first shot gone bad.
i got my second and last shot,waiting news from koekwau5.


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> it's stuck bro,it's stuck...no more than 4.7
> at 4.8 first it starts giving thread errors during wprime then freezzzzz same cinebench or whatever no matter what voltage.
> i looked around and found on hwbot one guy had exact same cpu dud like me.
> it's not what i'm looking for.
> first shot gone bad.
> i got my second and last shot,waiting news from koekwau5.


4,7 @ 1.2 is still freaking good and would be awesome for 24/7 operation.


----------



## Marc79

indeed, such low voltage for 4.7Ghz.


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> How were you able to cool that chip at that voltage? Is it delidded? At 1.35v+ the temps are really high.


Corsair h100, all my fans @ max and that desktop fan blowing fresh air into the intakes at the front.

But reached 93'C during Intel Extreme Stress Test, but only 65'C during Unigine Valley.

My Corsair H100i is configured in Pull also btw, stock fans @ 2500 rpm

And not delidded.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> How were you able to cool that chip at that voltage? Is it delidded? At 1.35v+ the temps are really high.


Im guessing so. My delidded 4790K is runing in the late 60s at 1.28v during stress test. Oh I lapped it too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> it's stuck bro,it's stuck...no more than 4.7
> at 4.8 first it starts giving thread errors during wprime then freezzzzz same cinebench or whatever no matter what voltage.
> i looked around and found on hwbot one guy had exact same cpu dud like me.
> it's not what i'm looking for.
> first shot gone bad.
> i got my second and last shot,waiting news from koekwau5.


4.7Ghz isnt an easy overclock judging by everyone elses results, what settings did you try? Also what are you aiming for? Please dont say its like 5Ghz or more, since virtually nobody has a fully stable 5ghz chip.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Im guessing so. My delidded 4790K is runing in the late 60s at 1.28v during stress test. Oh I lapped it too.
> 
> 4.7Ghz isnt an easy overclock judging by everyone elses results, what settings did you try? Also what are you aiming for? Please dont say its like 5Ghz or more, since virtually nobody has a fully stable 5ghz chip.


obviously i'm looking for a 5 ghz round 1.35/1.4v cuz i'm building a phase change,so if is not scaling it's useless.
tried all that bios had and nothing,slept only 3 hours of 48







trying stuff and nothing,till i saw on hwbot.
i was thinkin my psu ram bla bla and sent my asus extreme to rma cuz had 4790k boot problem code 00 stuck,and i was thinking that maybe the mobo is the problem...ops


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> obviously i'm looking for a 5 ghz round 1.35/1.4v cuz i'm building a phase change,so if is not scaling it's useless.


You gonna have a hard time finding a chip like that, needle in a haystack lol









Imo just wasting your time, money and effort. Can maybe only get lucky if you can delidd it I suppose.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> after lots of tries this weekend i came to this formula:
> 
> voltage from up looking for the lowest stable vcore
> starting with XMP
> 
> -Prime 28.5 blend custom (1344 FFT so you can handle temps) for 20 mins, if you have a custom loop then i think normal blend would be possible, you can spot any odd instability with only that
> -if you pass, 5 x264 loops with a 1080p video playing on background (must do this, i passed x264 without video and insta crashed with video on background)
> -if you pass that i found no other tests (30 mins runs) crashed
> lower voltage, rinse and repeat
> 
> when i found my 4.5 settings i just did an overnight x264 without video on background


Thanks for that.will try that formula out this weekend.oh, and am I expecting too much frm my custom loop? 360mm + 240mm cooling just the cpu...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> today i sent back mine to hardwareversand.de
> [email protected] only


That is awesome! But if you're looking for higher clocks, which you are, thn being stuck at that is no fun I suppose


----------



## superV

Quote:


> That is awesome! But if you're looking for higher clocks, which you are, thn being stuck at that is no fun I suppose


+1


----------



## KoNLaR

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> So finally got the time to overclock and ready to post here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2nvrpa
> 
> 
> Managed to get 4,9GHz stable @ 1.51 Voltage with 93'C max temp during Intel Extreme Stress test and only 65'C during Unigine Valley Benchmark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also managed to get 5Ghz @ 1.53 bootable and it ran Unigine Valley for 14 out 18 scenes before bluescreen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any higher voltage resulted in Overvoltage error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just posting this pic aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could of had the fan blowing directly into rad, but didnt bother to take off side panel and place it there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I bet there will be so many saying that the voltage is way to high, it will ruin the cpu and all that ****. But im not gonna run this 24/7, it was just too see what the cpu could do and a quick benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It hasnt degraded and still works fine, so im happy






Thought I'd repost the pic of CPU-Z since it wasnt really readable.


----------



## mandrix

I have been testing with my 4770K, looking at running specific fft's per this thread: (google translate)
https://translate.google.de/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.hardwareluxx.de%2Fcommunity%2Ff139%2Fhowto-get-my-haswell-stable-guide-und-full-custom-liste-989828.html&edit-text=

Anyway the gist of it is I'm specifically using these fft's, I run each one twice for 10 minutes with P95 28.5;
Test sequences:
1344K = Vcore
448K = Vrin / Input
512-576K = Cache / Uncore
672-720K = VTT
768K = Agent / IMC
800K = Vdimm / timings
864K = play here all the components inside.

Now I'm not saying that each of these listings agree 100% with what they list, but I've found that running these can eke out most instabilities, more than good enough for me. But you can substitute whatever you think is reasonable (e.g. vcore) when a test fails instead of following their guide if you wish.

One of our members suggested checking out this thread, so I did and I've found it handy for me, at least.
If you like it, fine, if you don't then just ignore it because I'm not going to argue with anyone about how they test their overclock.


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> obviously i'm looking for a 5 ghz round 1.35/1.4v cuz i'm building a phase change,so if is not scaling it's useless.
> tried all that bios had and nothing,slept only 3 hours of 48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying stuff and nothing,till i saw on hwbot.
> i was thinkin my psu ram bla bla and sent my asus extreme to rma cuz had 4790k boot problem code 00 stuck,and i was thinking that maybe the mobo is the problem...ops


i fixed that 00 mobo code by flashing the bios with the back button, plus updating the chipset to the latest found in asus page (not the one in the CD)

after that no even once ive found the 00 error anymore and ive rebooted and cold booted a lot this weekend
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Thanks for that.will try that formula out this weekend.oh, and am I expecting too much frm my custom loop? 360mm + 240mm cooling just the cpu...
> That is awesome! But if you're looking for higher clocks, which you are, thn being stuck at that is no fun I suppose


im gonna test the stability this week probably and will feedback if i find problems testing it like this

will mostly be gaming and watching anime xD so...yea


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Now I bet there will be so many saying that the voltage is way to high, it will ruin the cpu and all that ****. But im not gonna run this 24/7, it was just too see what the cpu could do and a quick benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It hasnt degraded and still works fine, so im happy


A certain voltage is to a CPU like a rogue wave is to a sandcastle...

All gonnaway


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> How were you able to cool that chip at that voltage? Is it delidded? At 1.35v+ the temps are really high.


I run mine steady at 1.34 and idle is 23 and heavy workload up to 83 HT=1, and 67 HT=0

My heavy load is the academic Lockheed Martin's Flight simulator; P3DV22, *a HOG*


----------



## fateswarm

It appears most people misunderstand what a big jump in rarity is to go from a chip that does 4.7 easily to a chip that does 4.8 easily. 4.7 sub-1.3v is already pushing the limits of haswell and it's already above average. And it seems to be implied they want easy 4.9s too?

Dream on. To be honest.


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> It appears most people misunderstand what a big jump in rarity is to go from a chip that does 4.7 easily to a chip that does 4.8 easily. 4.7 sub-1.3v is already pushing the limits of haswell and it's already above average. And it seems to be implied they want easy 4.9s too?
> 
> Dream on. To be honest.


Couldnt agree more, had to spend plenty of time getting 4,9 stable, but its way to high voltage still to be ok to used often. All in 4790 is just a 4770 with a guaranteed overclock of 4,6 that most 4770k users struggled to reach.

But Intel did hype it saying it would do 5ghz easily with passive cooling, so thats why people have these high expectations. They still havent realized it was all just a marketing scam/trick.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> 
> Thought I'd repost the pic of CPU-Z since it wasnt really readable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> 
> I got 5G with 1.394v
> 
> 5G.jpg 592k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Nats, it went away soon as I touched the prime95 test button......


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> I got 5G with 1.394v
> 
> 5G.jpg 592k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Nats, it went away soon as I touched the prime95 test button......


Damn thats nice, more voltage on top of that and it should be stable









Did you get 4,9 stable and what volts? Also what cooling?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Couldnt agree more, had to spend plenty of time getting 4,9 stable, but its way to high voltage still to be ok to used often. All in 4790 is just a 4770 with a guaranteed overclock of 4,6 that most 4770k users struggled to reach.
> 
> But Intel did hype it saying it would do 5ghz easily with passive cooling, so thats why people have these high expectations. They still havent realized it was all just a marketing scam/trick.


Agreed a 4790K is a 4.6GHz+ chip, i cant justify myself to buy one so i will hold on to my 4770K @ 4.5GHz 1.24v for a while but anyone that is buying a system now should go 4690/4790k no doubt about it just dont expect those 4.8/5GHz


----------



## fateswarm

Hm, I'm getting some unstable 'quality of life' stuff above 1.28v. If I hit smallffts out of completely turned down fans, it may rarely shut down out of temps because it doesn't get the time to turn them on and cool it some more.

The more I'm testing it the more I'm convinced it's not worth going above ~1.25v in this processor.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Damn thats nice, more voltage on top of that and it should be stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get 4,9 stable and what volts? Also what cooling?


no stability regardless, I went up 1.4 + or so and still a whisper away from BSOD

I have not really settled into 4.8G yet, for my sim play, yes it works fine, but for stress testing... no.
Water cooled by Thermalake water 2,0
4.9 is the black sheep of the scale, too close to 5 to be of tenacious interest


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Couldnt agree more, had to spend plenty of time getting 4,9 stable, but its way to high voltage still to be ok to used often. All in 4790 is just a 4770 with a guaranteed overclock of 4,6 that most 4770k users struggled to reach.
> 
> But Intel did hype it saying it would do 5ghz easily with passive cooling, so thats why people have these high expectations. They still havent realized it was all just a marketing scam/trick.


It sort of was a marketing trick. Francois didn't specify what 5ghz meant, but obviously he didn't mean stable but just cpu-z screenshot stable.

He even said he got 4.6ghz on air without fun, that's a dead give away it was only cpu-z screenshot stable.


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Couldnt agree more, had to spend plenty of time getting 4,9 stable, but its way to high voltage still to be ok to used often. All in 4790 is just a 4770 with a guaranteed overclock of 4,6 that most 4770k users struggled to reach.
> 
> But Intel did hype it saying it would do 5ghz easily with passive cooling, so thats why people have these high expectations. They still havent realized it was all just a marketing scam/trick.


assume marketing = scam 80% of the time and life will be easier
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Agreed a 4790K is a 4.6GHz+ chip, i cant justify myself to buy one so i will hold on to my 4770K @ 4.5GHz 1.24v for a while but anyone that is buying a system now should go 4690/4790k no doubt about it just dont expect those 4.8/5GHz


=( [email protected] much a 4770k as far as i can tell
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Hm, I'm getting some unstable 'quality of life' stuff above 1.28v. If I hit smallffts out of completely turned down fans, it may rarely shut down out of temps because it doesn't get the time to turn them on and cool it some more.
> 
> The more I'm testing it the more I'm convinced it's not worth going above ~1.25v in this processor.


1.30- is stock for me~ yay~


----------



## blueMach

Originally Posted by EinZerstorer View Post

does it make ANNNYYY sense to go from a 3770k @ 4.7ghz to a 4790k? for gaming alone?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> For performance. No. to own the latest greatest. Sure. Some people in this thread upgraded from the 4770k at the same clocks or close.


Me


----------



## Devildog83

Just got a G3258 up and running, it's my 1st Intel rig and I must do a lot of reading before I overclock this but it should be fun.


----------



## stubass

I too have a G3258 coming... not sure when stock here is going to be, I have seen it listed but no stock they told me which means like pre-order. So i ordered from Amazon exports which works out about the a bit cheaper than if i waited here and bought it. this is due to instore only here and transport costs would have been more than frieght from amazon to here plus here the chip is about $10 more expensive.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> .....im at [email protected]
> as i said above im at 1.325vcore and +0.4 of vccin stable (overnight x264 loop....like 25 loops, i sleep so little...)
> batch numbers mean little for overclocking to be honest, i have a L4 too and well it behaves like a 4770k with voltages (i know i know haswell and all)
> i wonder about this, for my ram to run at 1866 i needed to add vcore to be stable, at 1333 i just needed 1.3v vs 1.325 right now


it probably has less to do with the memory controller's capabilities, but more to do with the CPU being idling more because of lower memory clock. Faster the memory, faster the instructions can be fetched, and less time for the CPU to *relax*. unless, everything is run off the cache (small fft?) that is. but something has to come from memory at some point.


----------



## stasio

Booting 5GHz with 1.385V...but not benchable.



Btw,
fast bench....i7-4790K @ 5.0 GHz ,DDR3-2800 SPI32M


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Booting 5GHz with 1.385V...but not benchable.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw,
> fast bench....i7-4790K @ 5.0 GHz ,DDR3-2800 SPI32M


Nice, and, you have that ram screaming...







you buy your kit at that speed?


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Nice, and, you have that ram screaming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you buy your kit at that speed?


Oh I bet-ya his credit card empties at that speed !

Like Einstein said: *E*yeCandy = *m*aster*c*ard * 2


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> Oh I bet-ya his credit card empties at that speed !


I am so cheap that I am using my old Corsair Vengeance LP 1600 that I had with my 2600K and overclocked them to 1800, 4790K seems to handle the overclocked ram ok so far..., I may swap out the ram from my 4930K build to my 4790K build...decisions.


----------



## wholeeo

Shame my ram won't do a lick over 1600,


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Nice, and, you have that ram screaming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you buy your kit at that speed?


Is in my sig.


----------



## spacin9

I've been monitoring your prime95 arguments on this thread... I contributed to them. And i'm as good as my word. This is an ugly 24-hour pass... no one wants to see that dreaded over 90c... but it passes. I had no idea my core voltage was loading up with either offset or LLC to 1.314. I thought I was running 1.286 the whole time. It wasn't until I opened the ASUS Thermal Radar, did I see I was running higher voltage than I thought and didn't see it until the 23d hour. I'm going to shave off a bit... see if I can get that pesky core 2 under 90c and keep it 4600 Mhz. A bright note is...I ran this 24-hours @ 1.025 cache voltage, but that could be ramping-up also with offset, I'm not sure yet. And look at those temps drop ten seconds after I stop the test...



On a brighter note..I added ten runs of Intel Burn Test for the heck of it and didn't break 82c. That's absolute magic...


----------



## towtol

On an ASRock Z97 Extreme4 mobo with 16GB G. Skill [email protected] I have found stability with the a few diff settings but this one is the highest so far...



CPU cooling is with an NZXT X60 Push/Pull. All cores. Hyper enabled.

I can boot into Win7 x64 @5.0Ghz but I'm not comfortable with the voltages required just to get to that point.

The 1600 RAM does well OC'd to 2133 @ 1.65v with looser timings.

To get the ring above 4.0Ghz requires a little bit of SA offset.

Lot @ L329C241.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> I've been monitoring your prime95 arguments on this thread... I contributed to them. And i'm as good as my word. This is an ugly 24-hour pass...


lol nicely done, keep that if there's ever going to be a Prime stable club.. you won't see me there though as I only do quick 20 odd min runs to see what happens









Curiously, I just did a test here to see temp difference in 28.5 with FMA3 disabled and enabled using small FFTs, a quick run to pass the 1st test. AFAIK disabling FMA3 doesn't disable AVX2 so that's still used. The difference is between 9-13 degrees.

To be honest, I think your cooling is doing a good job, my temps with less volts are almost the same!


----------



## EarlZ

Is there a specific voltage to help with base clock overclocking ?


----------



## orndorf77

I just got my msi z97 gaming 7 and i7 4790k . so far the only setting I changed was my cpu core ratio to 4.7ghz and left every thing on auto every my cpu seems stable. does this mean I got a good chip ?


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I just got my msi z97 gaming 7 and i7 4790k . so far the only setting I changed was my cpu core ratio to 4.7ghz and left every thing on auto every my cpu seems stable. does this mean I got a good chip ?


Run some test ,then you will know.


----------



## orndorf77

d
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Run some test ,then you will know.


am I using the least voltage possible by leaving it on auto ? or can I use less voltage if I set it manually ?


----------



## error-id10t

Don't leave it on auto, it's using more than needed with 95% certainty. Do you even know what it's using... also remember to use Manual mode with C states though this is of course up to you .. assume you know this as you already have a haswell per your sig.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> d
> am I using the least voltage possible by leaving it on auto ? or can I use less voltage if I set it manually ?


From what I have seen with my previous vi formula, leaving it on auto pretty much just spikes my voltage up to 1.3+ range.

Like he said before me set it to manual and test =)


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Don't leave it on auto, it's using more than needed with 95% certainty. Do you even know what it's using... also remember to use Manual mode with C states though this is of course up to you .. assume you know this as you already have a haswell per your sig.


in aida64 cpu-z it is using 1.245v @ 4.7ghz. I stress tested using aida64 my max temp is 80c


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> lol nicely done, keep that if there's ever going to be a Prime stable club.. you won't see me there though as I only do quick 20 odd min runs to see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curiously, I just did a test here to see temp difference in 28.5 with FMA3 disabled and enabled using small FFTs, a quick run to pass the 1st test. AFAIK disabling FMA3 doesn't disable AVX2 so that's still used. The difference is between 9-13 degrees.
> 
> To be honest, I think your cooling is doing a good job, my temps with less volts are almost the same!


Working on 4.7 Ghz now...bumped the voltage down just a nudge... added an extra 100 Mhz.



The first set of 8K FFTs are passed... will it survive 24 hours? Will it break 90c? We shall see...


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Booting 5GHz with 1.385V...but not benchable.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw,
> fast bench....i7-4790K @ 5.0 GHz ,DDR3-2800 SPI32M


if you got the cooling, you should try 1.4v really, might be stable then! That would be a good chip imo, if 1.4 stable @ 5Ghz


----------



## fateswarm

Cooling does not save you from high voltages..

It may only alleviate the issue slightly.


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Cooling does not save you from high voltages..
> 
> It may only alleviate the issue slightly.


CPU will survive for sure ......till Broadwell come.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> if you got the cooling, you should try 1.4v really, might be stable then! That would be a good chip imo, if 1.4 stable @ 5Ghz


I dont think any chip yet will do 5ghz 24/7 stable. Mine is delidded and runs cinebench R15 (8 core load) all day at 5ghz 1.365v, have posted pics and video earlier in this thread. I have even gamed 1.5hrs with new sniper at 5ghz 1.385v. But prime will bsod even with 1.42-1.45v almost immediately, sometimes makes it a few seconds. For 24/7 im using either 4.7 w/1.28 with is prime28.5 10+hrs stable, or 4.8 w/1.32-1.33v havent pinned down vcore yet.

I could run 5ghz with 1.4v 24/7, but random bsods that would eventually occur (given prime crashes nearly instantly) with enough load on cpu or just time would annoy me to the point of using stable settings.


----------



## orndorf77

is it normal for the i7 4790k stock temperatures to be hotter then the i7 4770k stock temperatures ?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> is it normal for the i7 4790k stock temperatures to be hotter then the i7 4770k stock temperatures ?


i7 4790k stock is 4ghz with vid range 1.05 to 1.2+
I7 4770k stock is 3.5ghz with vid range sometimes lower, given lower speed.

So although both at stock, the 4790k has higher mhz and often higher vcore.

So I would expect most 4790k to run hotter on average at "stock" than 4770k at "stock", though if clocked both to same speed vcore, then 4790k may run cooler from the slightly better tim. Or you could get a really low vid/vcore 4790k and a really high vid/vcore 4770k, and you might find less common instance where despite higher mhz of 4790k it runs cooler.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> i74790k stock is 4ghz with vid range 1.05 to 1.2+
> I7 4770k stock is 3.5ghz with vid range sometimes lower, given lower speed.
> 
> So although both at stock, the 4790k has higher mhz and often higher vcore.


ok so it is normal to be a little warmer ?


----------



## Groove2013

Have my i7-4790K (4.6 GHz @ 1.215 V - delidded @ GC Extreme) running Prime95 v.28.5 Blend for 4 hours now.
Is Prime95 v.28.5 the only prog to check for "real/true" stability? Or Aida64 is also ok? Because I don't know how, but Aida64 generates less heat despite same CPU load as Prime95 v.28.5, resulting in 100 % load for all cores.

I'm not gonna fold or encode videos.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> Have my i7-4790K (4.6 GHz @ 1.215 V - delidded @ GC Extreme) running Prime95 v.28.5 Blend for 4 hours now.
> Is Prime95 v.28.5 the only prog to check for "real/true" stability? Or Aida64 is also ok? Because I don't know how, but Aida64 generates less heat despite same CPU load as Prime95 v.28.5, resulting in 100 % load for all cores.


also check the modified version of x264 in the haswell oc thread. It runs cooler than both. http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_10

Even if you dnt encode it will help find instabilities that might surface later.


----------



## Groove2013

My question remains unanswered so far.
How is it possible that Aida64 generates less heat than Prime95 v.28.5 if both load all cores to 100%?

Is Aida64 not stressing the CPU as much as Prime v.28.5 does?
Is stability achieved using Aida64 for stressing the CPU as reliable as Prime95 v.28.5 is?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> My question remains unanswered so far.
> How is it possible that Aida64 generates less heat than Prime95 v.28.5 if both load all cores to 100%?
> 
> Is than Aida64 not stressing the CPU as intensive as Prime v.28.5 does?


they are different programs using a different balance off extensions. If you run intel burn test its hotter than both of those.

100% cpu usage doesnt mean much really.

You can run handbrake and it will load 100% or you could open 50 tabs of chrome youtube videos and it would load 100%. Those are not exactly stress tests though.


----------



## Groove2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> they are different programs using a different balance off extensions. If you run intel burn test its hotter than both of those.
> 
> 100% cpu usage doesnt mean much really.


So stability achieved using Intel Burn Test for stressing the CPU is even more reliable that the one achieved using Aida64 or Prime95 28.5?

I'm just gaming and nothing else.

Is it than ok (in my case) to limit my stability test to Prime95 v.28.5 only? If yes, than for ho many hours?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> So stability achieved using Intel Burn Test for stressing the CPU is even more reliable that the one achieved using Aida64 or Prime95 28.5?


you are changing the question now. You asked about the 100% load thing.

Now you are asking whats best for finding stability. Its up to you and your use. I suggest x264 as a cooler alternative but ibt high 15x does well if you have the temp headroom.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> My question remains unanswered so far.
> How is it possible that Aida64 generates less heat than Prime95 v.28.5 if both load all cores to 100%?
> 
> Is Aida64 not stressing the CPU as much as Prime v.28.5 does?
> Is stability achieved using Aida64 for stressing the CPU as reliable as Prime95 v.28.5 is?


Wait till you try smallffts mode on blend 28.5. Have the fire extinguisher ready. But it's not a realistic test at least, it doesn't seem to use the ram at all.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> So stability achieved using Intel Burn Test for stressing the CPU is even more reliable that the one achieved using Aida64 or Prime95 28.5?


Prime v27.9 and v28.5 are both very stressfull for haswell... v.28.5 is run hotter with small fft's. Go ahead and stress your setup for 1(+) hours as a short term stress check on your overclocks and you will see.

Edit: NVM...You have already have stressed short term with v28.5... I have found AIDA to be much easier to pass on Haswell then Prime.


----------



## TheHunter

I did some testing with PLL Termination voltage and it can affect cpu temperature threshold with Internal cpu PLL - auto/or enabled.

I think I've read it in this thread, that its ok up to 1.25v (default 1.00v), anything more and cpu doesn't like it.

So I tested up to max 1.20v and to my surprise it lowered cpu temp. by at least 5-7C on core0 but also raw cpu performance. Maybe that's why cpu doesn't like anything above 1.25v - gets underpowered by internal PLL or something like that.

I've tested it with 3dmark2011 physics part @ 4.6ghz and this is how it looked like; in all cases disabled C1E in Realtemp so it didnt downclock.


at auto & internal PLL - auto its ~12480 and core0 70-72C atm in summer.

1.050v minimal throttling by raw cpu perf. lost maybe 50-100points (~12390), but temps. were lower too @ core0 64-66C - I use this atm.

1.10v throttles more, also score at least 200-300 points lower. (~12060)

1.15v throttles a lot, lost up to 700 points, (~11600)

1.20v throttles the most, lost up to 1000 points (~ 11300)
by all above temps bellow 67C, higher PLL termination above 1.10v didnt lower °C anymore, only raw cpu power.


----------



## EarlZ

With my 4770K @ 4.2Ghz 1.280vCore in bios, Prime95 smallFTT 28.5 puts the core at an instant 97c, How is DC in that department.. maybe 80c?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> I did some testing with PLL Termination voltage and it can affect cpu temperature threshold with Internal cpu PLL - auto/or enabled.
> 
> I think I've read it in this thread, that its ok up to 1.25v (default 1.00v), anything more and cpu doesn't like it.
> 
> So I tested up to max 1.20v and to my surprise it lowered cpu temp. by at least 5-7C on core0 but also raw cpu performance. Maybe that's why cpu doesn't like anything above 1.25v - gets underpowered by internal PLL or something like that.
> 
> I've tested it with 3dmark2011 physics part @ 4.6ghz and this is how it looked like; in all cases disabled C1E in Realtemp so it didnt downclock.
> 
> 
> at auto & internal PLL - auto its ~12480 and core0 70-72C atm in summer.
> 
> 1.050v minimal throttling by raw cpu perf. lost maybe 50-100points (~12390), but temps. were lower too @ core0 64-66C - I use this atm.
> 
> 1.10v throttles more, also score at least 200-300 points lower. (~12060)
> 
> 1.15v throttles a lot, lost up to 700 points, (~11600)
> 
> 1.20v throttles the most, lost up to 1000 points (~ 11300)
> by all above temps bellow 67C, higher PLL termination above 1.10v didnt lower °C anymore, only raw cpu power.


I think u need to really sort out ure physx scores.. its too low. 12900-13000 is 4.5ghz. Till then there is some merit in ure testing.
Just run it at 1v.
And pll helps more on bclk. running at 1 gives long term stability and higher multi to voltage scaling...but no short test can show any difference.

Default is 1.2v. Read sham's guide on overclocking m6e.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> With my 4770K @ 4.2Ghz 1.280vCore in bios, Prime95 smallFTT 28.5 puts the core at an instant 97c, How is DC in that department.. maybe 80c?


It depends on the cooling. But DC is not more than -8C usually. It needs a delid for more.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> With my 4770K @ 4.2Ghz 1.280vCore in bios, Prime95 smallFTT 28.5 puts the core at an instant 97c, How is DC in that department.. maybe 80c?


temps no difference

but hmm u got the bad ones. Go get a 4790k. Easily the worse one is 4.4ghz @ 1.25v


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> With my 4770K @ 4.2Ghz 1.280vCore in bios, Prime95 smallFTT 28.5 puts the core at an instant 97c, How is DC in that department.. maybe 80c?
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on the cooling. But DC is not more than -8C usually. It needs a delid for more.
Click to expand...

Swiftech H220


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> With my 4770K @ 4.2Ghz 1.280vCore in bios, Prime95 smallFTT 28.5 puts the core at an instant 97c, How is DC in that department.. maybe 80c?
> 
> 
> 
> temps no difference
> 
> but hmm u got the bad ones. Go get a 4790k. Easily the worse one is 4.4ghz @ 1.25v
Click to expand...

Well if there is no difference in temps, so even setting my 4770K at 4.0Ghz at 1.25v should give me the same temps if I get DC right.. that still hits around 97c after a while.

edit: did a quick change via GTL, x40 multi and vcore at 1.250 starting temps at 89 and quickly got up to 92.


----------



## cephelix

now the question is to delid or not to delid...i guess i'll find out this weekend..so far, at idle, temps between cores from looking at hwinfo is 1 - 2C if that means anything


----------



## EarlZ

Your idle temp is 1-2c??


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Well if there is no difference in temps, so even setting my 4770K at 4.0Ghz at 1.25v should give me the same temps if I get DC right.. that still hits around 97c after a while.
> 
> edit: did a quick change via GTL, x40 multi and vcore at 1.250 starting temps at 89 and quickly got up to 92.


These haswell i7 are very hot. My 4770k 1.3v is delided with h110. It can still hit 70c on the hottest core just running bf4 with HT enabled.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Your idle temp is 1-2c??


my bad....i meant to say the difference between the cores is 1 - 2C


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Your idle temp is 1-2c??
> 
> 
> 
> my bad....i meant to say the difference between the cores is 1 - 2C
Click to expand...

Okay, I suppose you still have it at stock as of now? Can you run Prime95 SmallFTT v28.5 build2 at stock speeds for maybe 15mins and use realtemp to measure the hottest core and also if possible include the ambient temps you have or at least the idle cpu temp since we have the same cooling.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> CPU will survive for sure ......till Broadwell come.


longer than that 1.4v will last 5+ years


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> My question remains unanswered so far.
> How is it possible that Aida64 generates less heat than Prime95 v.28.5 if both load all cores to 100%?
> 
> Is Aida64 not stressing the CPU as much as Prime v.28.5 does?
> Is stability achieved using Aida64 for stressing the CPU as reliable as Prime95 v.28.5 is?


i think the 100% CPU usage means the pipelines for each core are completely filled and is executing instructions without completely waiting for the instructions from memory.
it doesn't necessarily mean that all the functions of the CPU is being used.


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> temps no difference
> 
> but hmm u got the bad ones. Go get a 4790k. Easily the worse one is 4.4ghz @ 1.25v


='( this kinda hurts...but oh well

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> my bad....i meant to say the difference between the cores is 1 - 2C


my delta between cores at idle can go up to 5, at load up to 15.....no i wont delid i dont have ways to get TIM easily....importing that thing would cost me around 300% the original price (syringe)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> longer than that 1.4v will last 5+ years


is this estimate in 24/7 operations?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> My question remains unanswered so far.
> How is it possible that Aida64 generates less heat than Prime95 v.28.5 if both load all cores to 100%?
> 
> Is Aida64 not stressing the CPU as much as Prime v.28.5 does?
> Is stability achieved using Aida64 for stressing the CPU as reliable as Prime95 v.28.5 is?


Run the FPU test only that should put it on par with SmallFTT.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> ='( this kinda hurts...but oh well
> my delta between cores at idle can go up to 5, at load up to 15.....no i wont delid i dont have ways to get TIM easily....importing that thing would cost me around 300% the original price (syringe)
> is this estimate in 24/7 operations?


sure

.... im just saying from past experience my i7 920 has been running 1.4v+ for 5 years no signs of degradation what so ever

remember now that chip does not idle down like ivy / haswell so static clock and voltage 24/7


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> ='( this kinda hurts...but oh well
> my delta between cores at idle can go up to 5, at load up to 15.....no i wont delid i dont have ways to get TIM easily....importing that thing would cost me around 300% the original price (syringe)
> is this estimate in 24/7 operations?


yeah cause i tested like 20 over 4770ks. the worse ones were [email protected] that guy just beat that.

trust me dude. Just log off from OCN and game and realize all this are epeen.
Theres no gain in ure gaming. 4790k is the gaming cpu at stock... i run mine only at [email protected] for 24/7. as this comp never offs and there are times i am away from it for few weeks to a month. .. nvr seen any gain in gaming above 4.2ghz.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Well if there is no difference in temps, so even setting my 4770K at 4.0Ghz at 1.25v should give me the same temps if I get DC right.. that still hits around 97c after a while.
> 
> edit: did a quick change via GTL, x40 multi and vcore at 1.250 starting temps at 89 and quickly got up to 92.


well i really cannot say for other cpu.
One guy suprised me the other day
In Malaysia with aircond at 28C ambient. He run prime small fft for [email protected] with Corsair h105.. and only got 75-78C.

but for the two 4770k that i kept. Its temp is no different that the 5 4790k voltage to voltage with all the other setting equivalent.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> sure
> 
> .... im just saying from past experience my i7 920 has been running 1.4v+ for 5 years no signs of degradation what so ever
> 
> remember now that chip does not idle down like ivy / haswell so static clock and voltage 24/7


However I don't think it is an "apples to apples" comparison... They are a different Arch... Bloomfield 45nm vs. Haswell 22nm. So ~5 yrs use @1.4v+ may not be quite the same.


----------



## xCarJx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> yeah cause i tested like 20 over 4770ks. the worse ones were [email protected] that guy just beat that.
> 
> trust me dude. Just log off from OCN and game and realize all this are epeen.
> Theres no gain in ure gaming. 4790k is the gaming cpu at stock... i run mine only at [email protected] for 24/7. as this comp never offs and there are times i am away from it for few weeks to a month. .. nvr seen any gain in gaming above 4.2ghz.


yea i noticed this yesterday, left HWinfo monitoring my brother and my gaming session, so around....8? hours of gaming and avg clock was 3.7~ , didnt like some votage spikes but i think it was LLC

will just load optimized from asus, set some settings (i disable igpu), probably leave 45 since didnt see instability with all auto and be done with it, i must say i already felt the difference from my last cpu so its all good

if i want in the future ill push it for 46 or 47 if i dont care anymore~


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> However I don't think it is an "apples to apples" comparison... They are a different Arch... Bloomfield 45nm vs. Haswell 22nm. So ~5 yrs use @1.4v+ may not be quite the same.


look at ivy bridge already two years old and still running strong 1.4v+ for 4.9ghz.

....im just saying why be scared of voltage ? i mean how long do people plan to keep a chip. by the time that chip dies you're going to *NEED* a new one, there will be much faster chips by the time these 4790k's die.

and if it die's prematurely then RMA the thing


----------



## Peen

Just interesting load wattage I noticed with watt meter. Just pure CPU load.

4.8ghz 1.35v - 260watt load
4.6ghz 1.25v - 242watt load

Everything else in bios is the same.

In case anyone cares. I thought it was pretty cool, not as much wattage difference as I would have thought.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> yea i noticed this yesterday, left HWinfo monitoring my brother and my gaming session, so around....8? hours of gaming and avg clock was 3.7~ , didnt like some votage spikes but i think it was LLC
> 
> will just load optimized from asus, set some settings (i disable igpu), probably leave 45 since didnt see instability with all auto and be done with it, i must say i already felt the difference from my last cpu so its all good
> 
> if i want in the future ill push it for 46 or 47 if i dont care anymore~


LLC doesn't affect VCore on Haswell / DC. It affects VRIN / VCCIN / Eventual Input Voltage / Whatever you want to call it.

Adaptive voltage mode can cause spikes in VCore.


----------



## Drew010

Hey guys, is anyone who has delidded their 4790k running it straight on the die without replacing the IHS? I reeeaaallllyyy want to know what the results are because I have scoured the internet far and wide and haven't found anyone who has posted their results, only that they actually have done it.


----------



## DANZAS4321

So i could expect around 4.7Ghz out of a 4790K now? pretty sweet







Had to push back my order date D: Gonna get it near end of july- early august


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> LLC doesn't affect VCore on Haswell / DC. It affects VRIN / VCCIN / Eventual Input Voltage / Whatever you want to call it.
> 
> Adaptive voltage mode can cause spikes in VCore.


What is interesting is the volts to cpu (? integrated fivr), clearly is using sometype of LLC logic (of which end user has no control), like you said llc vrin only affect vrin.

I have spent a few hours on my UD5h board with my fluke multimeter checking volts, and hwm checking power.

Independent of any bios setting... vcore on mine with 1.282 set in bios, upon idle vcore is 1.281 via multimeter, but mild load CB vcore increases to 1.288, upon prime load vcore increases to 1.293. This LLC is apparently built into cpu, there is certainly no bios setting that affects the vcore built in LLC. I just find it interesting that intel specifices vdroop for mobos prior to fivr integration..but now ? intel or mobo? implemented an aggressive LLC logic to cpu.

regaring LLC vrin:
on gigabyte board, if my vrin/vccin volts is set to 1.8v (stock), I get following multimeter readings for various LLC settings:
vccin on low LLC or auto or standard.... vccin volts 1.76 idle, 1.72 load (i rounded volts from last digit)
vccin on medium LLC.............................vccin volts 1.78 idle, 1.74 load
vccin on high LLC.................................. vccin volts 1.80 idle, 1.80 load
vccin on turbo LLC................................. vccin volts 1.81 idle, 1.83 load
didnt test it on extreme LLC, and all load testing was prime 28.5 small ffts.

Also regarding prime 28.5 small ffts vs most recent version of linpack via linx/IBT. You can read cpu power in watts from sensor that HWM accesses.
at 4.7ghz, 1.282v

Prime 28.5 16k ffts on die, 175W steady after 3 mins, first 1-2mins is 172-173W, then increase to 175W. (8k max watts were 173)
linx with most recent linpack with 8mb ram, 172W to 176W variable load after 3 mins.
max temps between 2, package temp same at 75C, cores varied by 1C, ie same temps, and same wattage

prime 28.5 16 kffts via blend mode with 2000 standard mem used 166W, though slowly increases to 168W (some ffts maybe higher, havent checked them all)
prime 28.5 16k ffts via blend mode with 12000 (85% mem) used 164-167W, ie more memory does not increase wattage, though slightly decreases, though over long run, temps will be close to same.

Prime 27.9 16k ffts on die 152W
prime 27.9 16k ffts on blend mode 147W with standard mem (nearly same vs 1w less with 85% mem)

running more memory on prime, might check mem better, dont know for sure, but it doesnt stress cpu anymore.

linx does increase wattage with increasing mem, but only to a point. actually had one loading program still going when ran 12mb so it ran low...
linx at 2mb memory: wattage 162W
linx at 5mb to 8mb of memory wattage same 172-177W max I measured on 3 runs.
linx 12mb ram, 173-178 (first time I ran this and got 160W forgot to turn off another loading program)
linx 14mb ram, 173-177.

I think from linx ~4mb on up, going to get same load/temps, and very similar to prime 28.5 small ffts.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drew010*
> 
> Hey guys, is anyone who has delidded their 4790k running it straight on the die without replacing the IHS? I reeeaaallllyyy want to know what the results are because I have scoured the internet far and wide and haven't found anyone who has posted their results, only that they actually have done it.


the results are high drop on temps and you can bump with lots of voltage and you will not be limited by temperature.but highly recommended to use some liquid ultra/pro and be careful when mounting cpu block or whatever when screwing.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drew010*
> 
> Hey guys, is anyone who has delidded their 4790k running it straight on the die without replacing the IHS? I reeeaaallllyyy want to know what the results are because I have scoured the internet far and wide and haven't found anyone who has posted their results, only that they actually have done it.


Idontcare (one from anandtech that first tested that gap as being problem) did thorough testing of bare die, vis ihs with liquid metal, and 9 other tims. compared to liquid metal + IHS, removing IHS and running bare die is few C better. The first link has ihs (but replaced tim/removed adhesive) vs no ihs ie bare die..

http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=34059601&postcount=583

http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=34287825&postcount=1

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2261855&highlight=


----------



## Drew010

Thanks a bunch, looking through it now! I'm currently running an 8350 and am debating whether to upgrade to a 4790k or get the ROG SWIFT, but am leaning towards the 4790k...I have an EK Supremacy block so mounting is as easy as getting the $5 add on. Was just wondering if I decide to delid, if it's significantly better to just go all the way bare die than to even bother with replacing the IHS.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groove2013*
> 
> So stability achieved using Intel Burn Test for stressing the CPU is even more reliable that the one achieved using Aida64 or Prime95 28.5?
> 
> I'm just gaming and nothing else.
> 
> Is it than ok (in my case) to limit my stability test to Prime95 v.28.5 only? If yes, than for ho many hours?


I think the test that is the best at finding any level of instability is Prime 28.5, moreso than IBT or Linpack or anything else that exists. Prime28.5 is overkill. It'll find instabilities you will never find when gaming. But if you want overkill, so be it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> yea i noticed this yesterday, left HWinfo monitoring my brother and my gaming session, so around....8? hours of gaming and avg clock was 3.7~ , didnt like some votage spikes but i think it was LLC
> 
> if i want in the future ill push it for 46 or 47 if i dont care anymore~


How large were the voltage spikes? LLC doesn't affect core voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> yeah cause i tested like 20 over 4770ks. the worse ones were [email protected] that guy just beat that.
> 
> trust me dude. Just log off from OCN and game and realize all this are epeen.
> Theres no gain in ure gaming. 4790k is the gaming cpu at stock... i run mine only at [email protected] for 24/7. as this comp never offs and there are times i am away from it for few weeks to a month. .. nvr seen any gain in gaming above 4.2ghz.
> Not everybody only games, some of us are nuts that run the CPU all friggin day long for one task or another. Some of us play singlethreaded, CPU bottlenecked games. We're not the majority but we do exist.


----------



## Peen

Haswell is finicky sometimes. I ran Prime 28.5 blend for 2hrs and WCG crashes about once a day.

My 8350 can run 5min Prime 28.5 and crash, but run WCG all day with no crashes.

I need to get this chip to 24hr Prime28.5 stable and hopefully I can run WCG 24/7 with no crashes.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Haswell is finicky sometimes. I ran Prime 28.5 blend for 2hrs and WCG crashes about once a day.
> 
> My 8350 can run 5min Prime 28.5 and crash, but run WCG all day with no crashes.
> 
> I need to get this chip to 24hr Prime28.5 stable and hopefully I can run WCG 24/7 with no crashes.


What's WCG?

Yeah, stability is a finnicky thing. Otherwise there would be more of a consensus on what stress test to use and for how long.


----------



## Peen

All Architectures like different. Out of every CPU I've owned (100's) Prime seems to always be one of the best to test stability.

WCG = World Community Grid http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/

Anyone else doing WCG with OC Haswell?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Okay, I suppose you still have it at stock as of now? Can you run Prime95 SmallFTT v28.5 build2 at stock speeds for maybe 15mins and use realtemp to measure the hottest core and also if possible include the ambient temps you have or at least the idle cpu temp since we have the same cooling.


Ok, did the test, but you aren't going to like the results...

For reference, currently ambient temps are 28C, and idle temps are around 36-38C.
And the difference in temps between core temps become apparent...max i saw was about 6C. but that's within the margin of error i suppose.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> ='( this kinda hurts...but oh well
> my delta between cores at idle can go up to 5, at load up to 15.....no i wont delid i dont have ways to get TIM easily....importing that thing would cost me around 300% the original price (syringe)
> is this estimate in 24/7 operations?


ouch...i get ya.some things i dont do because of the high cost of shipping as well


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> I think u need to really sort out ure physx scores.. its too low. 12900-13000 is 4.5ghz. Till then there is some merit in ure testing.
> Just run it at 1v.


Im at windows 8.1, windows 7 scores higher








Also I ran those tests at least 2-3 times to see if there is any variations.

I get ~ 13200 in firestrike physics test @ 4.6ghz


or ~ 13500-13600 @ 4.7ghz









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Default is 1.2v. Read sham's guide on overclocking m6e.


Dunno but default 1.20v is not here, if i use auto it heats more then at 1.20v and scores higher.


----------



## ViTosS

Hey guys, I want to order from Newegg, TigerDirect, NCIX or other web stores, but I want to buy the L4 batch number, is there a way I can tell them to sell me the L4 and not L3?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Haswell is finicky sometimes. I ran Prime 28.5 blend for 2hrs and WCG crashes about once a day.
> 
> My 8350 can run 5min Prime 28.5 and crash, but run WCG all day with no crashes.
> 
> I need to get this chip to 24hr Prime28.5 stable and hopefully I can run WCG 24/7 with no crashes.


you got it backwards why do you need to be prime stable to hopefully be stable in WCG.??? use WCG to find out if you're stable...............

i mean what do you do on you're computer run prime95 all day every day or WCG ?

prime95 just means you.re prime95 stable , ive ran p95 before 12 hrs+ @ 5Ghz and ended up crashing in another application.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/0_50


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> prime95 just means you.re prime95 stable , ive ran p95 before 12 hrs+ and ended up crashing in another application.


I just crashed after 11 hours. I have had cores fail after 16 hours. It's a 24 hour minimum.


----------



## d0mini

Hello everybody.

I have recently purchased a 4790k with an ASUS Z97-pro motherboard, and I have been attempting to O.C to 4.5GHz.
I tested first with a fixed manual voltage and have found myself looking stable with 1.184V vcore.

I tried using an offset voltage and succeeded in getting 1.184v with an offset of -0.015v.

I have been using x264 Stability Test from the link in the 4770k overclocking forum and also Aida64, suggested here, for stability testing. When I was stress testing with a fixed voltage, the power reading from HWMonitor showed a pretty standard 65-70W being used. After applying the offset voltage, I had the same core voltage and temps but massively different wattage and VID, ranging 115 to 120 watts and 1.71v VID instead of 1.51v.

Before (manual 1.68v)


After (offset of -0.015 giving ~1.84v)


EDIT

It was EPU - it was enabled before and it is disabled now, didnt think it would have such an effect!


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Not everybody only games, some of us are nuts that run the CPU all friggin day long for one task or another. Some of us play singlethreaded, CPU bottlenecked games. We're not the majority but we do exist.


Like. I encode a lot i have the gain on high clock is minor. shaving off maybe 15 minutes from a normal 6-7 hours encode.

There is a tipping point where they will be minimal gain as the architecture will be maxed out on its i/o etc.

I am not saying dont overclock. I am telling those who are being discouraged on a 4790k of not reach 4.7ghz etc.. seriously from those of us who had tested a lot of 4770k's etc.
4.4ghz is a gift in comparison. Current batches of 4770k. A lof of them are doing [email protected] I will be having a few more batches but it looks like 4790k is heading there as well.

Generally later on batches will be [email protected]


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Hey guys, I want to order from Newegg, TigerDirect, NCIX or other web stores, but I want to buy the L4 batch number, is there a way I can tell them to sell me the L4 and not L3?


I got an L4 from NCIX CANADA Ontario warehouse shipments

you can call their customer reps (see support/contact us)


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you got it backwards why do you need to be prime stable to hopefully be stable in WCG.??? use WCG to find out if you're stable...............
> 
> i mean what do you do on you're computer run prime95 all day every day or WCG ?
> 
> prime95 just means you.re prime95 stable , ive ran p95 before 12 hrs+ @ 5Ghz and ended up crashing in another application.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/0_50


I don't, I just want an excuse to make a Prime95 24hr thread for Haswell.

But I crash Prime after about 2hrs everytime. WCG crashes once a day with same settings. If I do Prime 24hrs without crashing theres a better chance that WCG won't crash.

Prime is quicker and uncovering stability Problems then WCG.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> I just crashed after 11 hours. I have had cores fail after 16 hours. It's a 24 hour minimum.


well i do just fine without prime95. dont want to torture a good chip and possibly degrade it.

there are faster way's to test stability with the thing's you use everyday. who want's there computer out of commission for 24 hrs and how many times are you going to try and get to that 24hr mark.
run 8 hours here it crashes, run it again maybe it last 12 hrs this time, run it again maybe 16hrs this time, run it again maybe 20hrs................ *Forget that!!* thats 56hrs or testing have fun


----------



## Peen

Best discussion going on right now about Prime

http://www.overclock.net/t/1500294/why-some-people-dont-like-prime95


----------



## Groove2013

I will than stay @ Prime95 as I already did before for my i5-760.
Back in 2010 I had to readjust my CPU core voltage several times till I found one being stable for daily usage.
It was 1.34 V for 4x4.066 GHz after 8 hours testing with Prime95.
Why 8 hours? Because certain voltages that appeared to be stable for 1-2-3-4 hours failed shortly thereafter.

Same story for my i7-4790K.
No TDP or temps throttling @ 8x4.6 GHz (delidded @ GC Extreme) stable for 3 hours @ 1.21 V than failed, stable for 3,5 hours @ 1.22 V than failed.
Still running passed 4 hours @ 1.235 V.

Oh, and I forgot to mention...
EIST, Turbo, C-States, Spread Spectrum - disabled
current delivery to CPU through all available phases instead of balanced or auto.
Integrated voltage regulator set to high performance, disabled tripping and power saving
TDP set to 140% = 123 Watt (considering TDP 100 % = 88 Watt)
Cash ratio 46 @ auto voltage


----------



## fateswarm

Forget old architectures on voltages completely. A design has a certain factory default voltage. Also, the smaller the transistor becomes the harder it is to deviate from factory-default voltage safely.

Yes, Broadwell, may be worse at it.

Unless the default is higher.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well i do just fine without prime95. dont want to torture a good chip and possibly degrade it.
> 
> there are faster way's to test stability with the thing's you use everyday. who want's there computer out of commission for 24 hrs and how many times are you going to try and get to that 24hr mark.
> run 8 hours here it crashes, run it again maybe it last 12 hrs this time, run it again maybe 16hrs this time, run it again maybe 20hrs................ *Forget that!!* thats 56hrs or testing


I destroyed a 340 dollar chip. It is now completely unsellable... I've never bought a computer component that I couldn't sell. This CPU is going to be my buddy for a few years... and i'm going to run it into the bloody ground until i'm satisfied.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Forget old architectures on voltages completely. A design has a certain factory default voltage. Also, the smaller the transistor becomes the harder it is to deviate from factory-default voltage safely.
> 
> Yes, Broadwell, may be worse at it.
> 
> Unless the default is higher.


intel clocking this i7k at 4ghz is good thing. Im certain the main stream broadwell i7k will not step backwards. It should be at least 4ghz.
Judging from the past anyways.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> I got an L4 from NCIX CANADA Ontario warehouse shipments
> 
> you can call their customer reps (see support/contact us)


But you went there and bought it or ordered via internet/website? Because I can't go there I need to order from internet


----------



## marik123

I finally got my hands on my 4690k yesterday, played with in for 2 hours and here is where I'm at. I will post screenshots later when I get home later tonight.

Stock voltage = 1.15V.

First boot with 1.25v @ 46x, failed, increased to 1.275v boot into windows without any issues. Fired up prime95 instant crash, increase vcore all the way to 1.3v still crash, temperature in the 100C prime95 small FFT. Reduced to 45x at 1.215v, stable so far, temperature in the mid-80s.

Next up tweak the RAM since I have 4 sticks of the 30nm samsung ram I bought back in 2012, never had a chance to get them running higher than 1866mhz and now it's my chance.









First boot up with 2400mhz @ 1.6v 12-12-12-36 crash, tried 1.625v black screen and 1.65v also black screen. Seems like my ram does not like anything above 1.6v.







So I back down to 2200mhz @ 1.585v (default auto voltage my asrock z97 extreme4 board detects) 11-11-11-33 2t, ran fine. Tighten up the timing to 10-10-10-30 and works so far. 2133mhz will result black screen, not sure why??

Perhaps I should delid my chip and see if I can get 4.6 or 4.7ghz? I'm also little afraid to do it because I killed one 3770k in the past with the razor method...


----------



## towtol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well i do just fine without prime95. dont want to torture a good chip and possibly degrade it.
> 
> there are faster way's to test stability with the thing's you use everyday. who want's there computer out of commission for 24 hrs and how many times are you going to try and get to that 24hr mark.
> run 8 hours here it crashes, run it again maybe it last 12 hrs this time, run it again maybe 16hrs this time, run it again maybe 20hrs................ *Forget that!!* thats 56hrs or testing


This is how I tested for OC stability on the last 4 CPUs I've purchased (Phenom X4 965 BE, FX-8350, i7-4770k, and i7-4790k)...

1. Apply OC.
2. Boot into Win7 x64.
3. Run AIDA64 Cache and Memory Benchmark.
4. Run AIDA64 System Stability Test for 5 minutes (stressing CPU, FPU, Cache, and Memory).
5. Set GPUs to Max OC using TRIXX.
6. Run 3D Mark Fire Strike in Normal and Extreme modes.
7. Reset GPUs to default settings.

If my system faults, hangs, black screens, or bsods at any point during these steps, I readjust my OC and start again. Once a CPU has past all these steps (less than 0.5 hours), my system is stable for normal 24/7 day-to-day operations. The only time my system might fault out is when I'm trying out beta drivers. Otherwise, I have a stable system. Even when compiling using VS my system remains stable.

Everybody performs tests with what they are comfortable with... these are the tests I'm comfortable with.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> I finally got my hands on my 4690k yesterday, played with in for 2 hours and here is where I'm at. I will post screenshots later when I get home later tonight.
> 
> Stock voltage = 1.15V.
> 
> First boot with 1.25v @ 46x, failed, increased to 1.275v boot into windows without any issues. Fired up prime95 instant crash, increase vcore all the way to 1.3v still crash, temperature in the 100C prime95 small FFT. Reduced to 45x at 1.215v, stable so far, temperature in the mid-80s.
> 
> Next up tweak the RAM since I have 4 sticks of the 30nm samsung ram I bought back in 2012, never had a chance to get them running higher than 1866mhz and now it's my chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First boot up with 2400mhz @ 1.6v 12-12-12-36 crash, tried 1.625v black screen and 1.65v also black screen. Seems like my ram does not like anything above 1.6v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I back down to 2200mhz @ 1.585v (default auto voltage my asrock z97 extreme4 board detects) 11-11-11-33 2t, ran fine. Tighten up the timing to 10-10-10-30 and works so far. 2133mhz will result black screen, not sure why??
> 
> Perhaps I should delid my chip and see if I can get 4.6 or 4.7ghz? I'm also little afraid to do it because I killed one 3770k in the past with the razor method...


if ure stock vid is 1.15v.. ure 4.4ghz is at 1.25v so ure gonna need 1.35 for 4.6ghz.

as i said to others.. this kindda vid is going to be more common than those under 1.1v


----------



## cstkl1

If u guys serious really want super stable.

get some 32gb 2400mhz Ram minimum, Load custom and run that with full mem.

just run some linpack libraries ppl. Since that is the go to tool. It wont run HT but it will load ure cpu any day and any time higher than anything possible.
run the exe bat file and change to how much mem u wanna load..

a 4.4ghz is about 241glops.

an hour of this will always pass any prime etc test.

its the only go to test that i know will also confirm the cache voltage.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> intel clocking this i7k at 4ghz is good thing. Im certain the main stream broadwell i7k will not step backwards. It should be at least 4ghz.
> Judging from the past anyways.


Yes, assuming freq is directly correlated to voltage, which it could be.

But you know what, I think Broadwell may bring big changes for overclockers, if they (Intel) really can't correlate the cheap mainstream chips with something high performance without crashing it on higher voltage (due to the shrink and more "delicate" transistors). It might mean we go closer to the Enthusiast platform or it might explain why it's delayed so far (or it may be forced to always get the "Devil's Canyon" packaging boosts from now on).

Or it may happen in that way for Skylake.


----------



## orndorf77

my build is listed below . I just received my msi z97 gaming 7 and i7 4790k yesterday so far all I changed was my cpu core ratio to 4.6ghz and I left every thing on auto . i ran aida64 stability test for a half hour just to get a idea on how my temperatures are and to see how much voltage my cpu uses in cpu-z . in cpu-z it says i am using 1.224v and my temperatures running aida64 are all over the place but after a half hour my max temp was 79c . my cooler is a corsair h100i . are my temperatures high for a overclock of 4.6ghz using 1.224v ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> If u guys serious really want super stable.
> 
> get some 32gb 2400mhz Ram minimum, Load custom and run that with full mem.
> 
> just run some linpack libraries ppl. Since that is the go to tool. It wont run HT but it will load ure cpu any day and any time higher than anything possible.
> 
> run the exe bat file and change to how much mem u wanna load..
> 
> a 4.4ghz is about 241glops.
> 
> an hour of this will always pass any prime etc test.
> 
> its the only go to test that i know will also confirm the cache voltage.


Nah.
My experience from testing stress test temps showed me that Prime 28.5 is more stressful than Linpack on max while being cooler.


----------



## superV

L352C119 - 4.7ghz cinebench 1.2v 4c/8t - Gunslinger - no cold scaling

like i sed ..no cold scaling with the dud i had.
by the way i was looking at some compact cases and that dud was perfect for a mini case,[email protected] with delid no temp problems and more spcace in the case with aio water 120mm.
mini bomb.like french say ..delicates


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> L352C119 - 4.7ghz cinebench 1.2v 4c/8t - Gunslinger - no cold scaling


Actually it scaled more with cold than volts.

On air 1.2V 4.7GHz benched about everything. 4.8GHz was about the limit for light stuff, on air no scaling with volts.

On LN2 at -110C and only 1.5V it would run anything at 5.7GHz and 5.8GHz was ok for very light stuff, no scaling past 1.5V though.

Time to sell this one and try another I think.

I've also been seeing pretty similar results with 5x G3258's, I still have not found a 5GHz air chip yet.


----------



## fateswarm

Hm. I appear to be Cinebench stable on 4.7 on the same low volts. I wonder if I should ditch my love for blend prime.


----------



## orndorf77

I think I got a golden chip i7 4790k I just updated the bios on my msi z97 gaming 7 motherboard I set all cores to 4.6ghz and left every thing on auto . I the ran aida64 for 20 minutes and in cpu-z the voltage reading was 1.194v and my max temperature was 75c . I know these results will be good if it can stay stable for the long term . but do you think my temperatures are a little high for only using 1.194v in cpu-z ? and if so do you think i should remount my corsair h100i ?


----------



## Peen

I would use something other then AIDA. I can be almost completely unstable and run it and do 20min.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> if ure stock vid is 1.15v.. ure 4.4ghz is at 1.25v so ure gonna need 1.35 for 4.6ghz.
> 
> as i said to others.. this kindda vid is going to be more common than those under 1.1v


What's the best way to see accurate vid? I see in my bios vid reads 1.040v. But in core temp it shows 1.15v full load @ 4.4ghz. I'm a bit confused how that translates to overclocking info though. Theoretically, what should I be ale to achieve with this sort of vid?

I haven't done extensive stress testing with my clocks...Mostly just gaming. I've just left it at 4.6ghz @ 1.21v and have been fine for hours of gaming. I will do more testing later when I get my new case and memory.


----------



## fateswarm

A "positive" thing about overclocking limits is that if you care about noise levels, it might not be that great going high voltage/high freq anyway. e.g. I start getting annoyed after the processor goes to 100% on all threads above the speed of roughly 3.8G. So for most realistic scenarios that doesn't happen that heavily, it's not that bad going low voltage without uber clocks.

It might not be a problem though for those leaving the pc alone.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> What's the best way to see accurate vid? I see in my bios vid reads 1.040v. But in core temp it shows 1.15v full load @ 4.4ghz. I'm a bit confused how that translates to overclocking info though. Theoretically, what should I be ale to achieve with this sort of vid?
> 
> I haven't done extensive stress testing with my clocks...Mostly just gaming. I've just left it at 4.6ghz @ 1.21v and have been fine for hours of gaming. I will do more testing later when I get my new case and memory.


In my thread we define VID as the voltage you set in the BIOS. When we are comparing VID vs voltage under load, we call the latter Vcore. There will always be a small bump in voltage compared to what you put into the bios compared to being under load. That bump is always relatively small.


----------



## fateswarm

It might be best to follow Intel conventions since whoever's thread isn't going to drive it, Intel will. That being said, Intel's naming aren't that easy to follow, but I'm sure they are technically sound. e.g. Vcc is VRIN/VIN but Vcc is probably also for the core but probably with an underscore like Vcc_core, it's confusing like that.

And we don't even have access to the VR12.5 specificatoin for some odd reason, making things worse.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> In my thread we define VID as the voltage you set in the BIOS. When we are comparing VID vs voltage under load, we call the latter Vcore. There will always be a small bump in voltage compared to what you put into the bios compared to being under load. That bump is always relatively small.


Would the 1.040v I see in bios represent the chips operating frequency @ 4.0ghz and the 1.15v is turbo frequency at load then? Surely there couldn't be that large of a difference otherwise...


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> What's the best way to see accurate vid? I see in my bios vid reads 1.040v. But in core temp it shows 1.15v full load @ 4.4ghz. I'm a bit confused how that translates to overclocking info though. Theoretically, what should I be ale to achieve with this sort of vid?
> 
> I haven't done extensive stress testing with my clocks...Mostly just gaming. I've just left it at 4.6ghz @ 1.21v and have been fine for hours of gaming. I will do more testing later when I get my new case and memory.


do I have a good overclocking i7 4790k ? i just updated the bios on my msi z97 gaming 7 I then set all cores to 4.6ghz and I left every thing on auto. I then ran aida64 for 20 minutes to see how much v-core I was using in cpu-z . in cpu-z I was using 1.194v and my max temperature was 75c . I know these results will be good if it is stable for the long term . but do you think 75c is a little hot for a i7 4790k @ 4.6ghz using 1.194v in cpu-z ? my cpu cooler is a corsair h100i


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> It might be best to follow Intel conventions since whoever's thread isn't going to drive it, Intel will. That being said, Intel's naming aren't that easy to follow, but I'm sure they are technically sound. e.g. Vcc is VRIN/VIN but Vcc is probably also for the core but probably with an underscore like Vcc_core, it's confusing like that.
> 
> And we don't even have access to the VR12.5 specificatoin for some odd reason, making things worse.


the names from hw oc thread also match what Hwinfo64 names everything.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What's WCG?
> 
> Yeah, stability is a finnicky thing. Otherwise there would be more of a consensus on what stress test to use and for how long.


I just ran a short flight on my flight simulator which is a CPU hog @ *4850*MHz/1.359v/4250 uncore
and it did well, half the temps Prime95 would max at

So to me this is my relative and required stability

Are those volts too high ?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> What's the best way to see accurate vid? I see in my bios vid reads 1.040v. But in core temp it shows 1.15v full load @ 4.4ghz. I'm a bit confused how that translates to overclocking info though. Theoretically, what should I be ale to achieve with this sort of vid?


In general there are two ways we usually see voltages. A software reads what it is supposed to be commanded to be, or, a sensor chip actually reads the voltage right out of the metal like a handheld multimeter would do.

e.g. I see either what I set in BIOS as max on cpuz and the cpu sensor on hwinfo, but hwinfo also detects another sensor chip that gives me almost the same that I read using a multimeter from the motherboard.

I doubt the sensor has the quality of a good multimeter, or at least not all of them, but it should be better than the theoretical.


----------



## Groove2013

Stopped torturing my i7-4790K 8x4.6 GHz (delidded @ GC Extreme) wiith Prime95 v.28.5 (blend) after 6 hours since I do only gaming and don't even game that much.
Voltage was set to 1.235 V in BIOS and fluctuated from 1.233 V to 1.238 V (used Aida 64 to monitor).
Now time to find lowest stable voltage for the Cache as on auto it throws 1.3 V for 46 Cahe ratio.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I think I got a golden chip i7 4790k I just updated the bios on my msi z97 gaming 7 motherboard I set all cores to 4.6ghz and left every thing on auto . I the ran aida64 for 20 minutes and in cpu-z the voltage reading was 1.194v and my max temperature was 75c . I know these results will be good if it can stay stable for the long term . but do you think my temperatures are a little high for only using 1.194v in cpu-z ? and if so do you think i should remount my corsair h100i ?


That may well be stability enough for your needs but to have the name *golden* bestowed, do Prime95V28.5
as is you is silver at best, likely bronzy


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> I just ran a short flight on my flight simulator which is a CPU hog @ *4850*MHz/1.359v/4250 uncore
> and it did well, half the temps Prime95 would max at
> 
> So to me this is my relative and required stability
> 
> Are those volts too high ?


cinebenchr15 can help find stabity fast. Not looking for a crash though. Watch the score. Then raise vcore to the next step up. If the score goes up 20 to 30 points your vcore was too low. It plateaus off when close to stable.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> do I have a good overclocking i7 4790k ? i just updated the bios on my msi z97 gaming 7 I then set all cores to 4.6ghz and I left every thing on auto. I then ran aida64 for 20 minutes to see how much v-core I was using in cpu-z . in cpu-z I was using 1.194v and my max temperature was 75c . I know these results will be good if it is stable for the long term . but do you think 75c is a little hot for a i7 4790k @ 4.6ghz using 1.194v in cpu-z ?


If your chip is stable at that voltage, then yes, that is great!

For extended use, I would say those temps are pretty hot but that was just during benchmarking. What sort of temps do you get while gaming?

I think I will still be delidding my chip even though gaming temps are fairly reasonable at around mid 50s after a few hours.

I will mess with testing a bit later when I complete my new itx build. I may just keep my cpu at 4.6 for 24/7 usage and try lowering the voltage as well.

EDIT: I just bought some G.Skill Trident X 2x8gb 2666mhz CL11...hoping I will be able to run those without any issue.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> the names from hw oc thread also match what Hwinfo64 names everything.


Actually following Intel isn't that far off from what overclockers are usually doing, if we only trim some of the excess. e.g. if we trim "cc" from some of the official naming here, we get the regular VIN, VCore, VCache, VSA, VIOA etc.



http://www.hotchips.org/wp-content/uploads/hc_archives/hc25/HC25.80-Processors2-epub/HC25.27.820-Haswell-Hammarlund-Intel.pdf

That slide might be more messy and unconventional that the official datasheet(s).


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> That may well be stability enough for your needs but to have the name *golden* bestowed, do Prime95V28.5
> as is you is silver at best, likely bronzy


but how about my temperatures is a max temp of 75c hot for a i7 4790k using 1.194v @ 4.6ghz with a corsair h100i ?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Actually it scaled more with cold than volts.
> 
> On air 1.2V 4.7GHz benched about everything. 4.8GHz was about the limit for light stuff, on air no scaling with volts.
> 
> On LN2 at -110C and only 1.5V it would run anything at 5.7GHz and 5.8GHz was ok for very light stuff, no scaling past 1.5V though.
> 
> Time to sell this one and try another I think.
> 
> I've also been seeing pretty similar results with 5x G3258's, I still have not found a 5GHz air chip yet.


if u can't reach 5.9ghz benchable on ln2 i think thats very very bad chip.
isn't it ?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> cinebenchr15 can help find stabity fast. Not looking for a crash though. Watch the score. Then raise vcore to the next step up. If the score goes up 20 to 30 points your vcore was too low. It plateaus off when close to stable.


Plus he needs to push it more for us to know its true potential. We've seen chips on here that could do 4.7ghz at relatively low voltage and then no matter how much voltage they gave it would not go any further. IMO, to be golden, it has to be able to go much further.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> If your chip is stable at that voltage, then yes, that is great!
> 
> For extended use, I would say those temps are pretty hot but that was just during benchmarking. What sort of temps do you get while gaming?
> 
> I think I will still be delidding my chip even though gaming temps are fairly reasonable at around mid 50s after a few hours.
> 
> I will mess with testing a bit later when I complete my new itx build. I may just keep my cpu at 4.6 for 24/7 usage and try lowering the voltage as well.
> 
> EDIT: I just bought some G.Skill Trident X 2x8gb 2666mhz CL11...hoping I will be able to run those without any issue.


my max temp when playing call of duty ghosts for 20 minutes was 66c but my case is a little warm because I have x2 evga gtx 780 sc acx's in sli and for some reason corsair link is not working and I cant adjust the fan speed .


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Would the 1.040v I see in bios represent the chips operating frequency @ 4.0ghz and the 1.15v is turbo frequency at load then? Surely there couldn't be that large of a difference otherwise...


Not sure, that's up to the CPU I suppose. I was talking about if you manually set your own voltage instead of letting turbo do its thing. The stock is like 4ghz, the turbo with all cores on is 4.2ghz. Maybe you should forget turbo and set the voltages yourself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Actually following Intel isn't that far off from what overclockers are usually doing, if we only trim some of the excess. e.g. if we trim "cc" from some of the official naming here, we get the regular VIN, VCore, VCache, VSA, VIOA etc.
> 
> That slide might be more messy and unconventional that the official datasheet(s).


Those are a lot of arrows.


----------



## fateswarm

haha. He could have used one arrow true.


----------



## Asus11

think ive finally got a decent CPU .. it took the 4th DC

4.9hz @ 1.35v

ill take that.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> think ive finally got a decent CPU .. it took the 4th DC
> 
> 4.9hz @ 1.35v
> 
> ill take that.


What did you do with the first three?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What did you do with the first three?


4.6-4.7 at 1.3-1.37v

sold all but one but will be up for sale soon

the Batch of my 4.9ghz is

L419B655


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> 4.6-4.7 at 1.3-1.37v
> 
> sold all but one but will be up for sale soon
> 
> the Batch of my 4.9ghz is
> 
> L419B655


Personally, selling all those CPUs seems like too much hassle for me.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Personally, selling all those CPUs seems like too much hassle for me.


not really sold the first for RRP because no 1 had stock, sold then second for a little less, hardly lost any money on it..

3rd one will try and sell for close to RRP, think il give up my search now

its been a rocky road but finally paid off


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> but how about my temperatures is a max temp of 75c hot for a i7 4790k using 1.194v @ 4.6ghz with a corsair h100i ?


Just reporting voltage and temps, naturally with lower volts you get lower temps
That is not a golden situation, it requires proof of the pudding >> stress testing


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> Just reporting voltage and temps, naturally with lower volts you get lower temps
> That is not a golden situation, it requires proof of the pudding >> stress testing


I know what you are saying . but I think my max temperature of 75c is hot for a cpu only using 1.194v in cpu-z even though I am @ 4.6ghz . my i7 4770k needed 1.234v @ 4.3ghz and my max temperature was 73c but I was using a asus z87 rog hero and now I am using a msi z97 gaming 7 . do you think I should remount my corsair h100i ? and for some reason corsair link is not detecting my corsair h100i fans so I have the fan speed automatically set default .


----------



## BoredErica

Well, you've seen my temp chart, that's all I can do to help you. Keep in mind though my chip does not have HT.


----------



## orndorf77

my i7 4790k is stable @ 4.6ghz with my voltage set to auto in my cpu-z voltage is 1.194v but my max temperature when running aida64 is 75c and my temperatures when in idle is under 30c . is a aida64 max temperature of 75c a little hot for a i7 4790k using 1.194v in cpu-z ? my cooler is a corsair h100i . do you think I should remount it ? or is my idle temperatures of under 30c a good indication that it is mounted correctly ?


----------



## BoredErica

I got 60C with Aida full suite @ 1.25v with non HT Haswell part... I think your temps are a bit higher than they should be. And DC should be a little cooler at same voltages, right?


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I got 60C with Aida full suite @ 1.25v with non HT Haswell part... I think your temps are a bit higher than they should be. And DC should be a little cooler at same voltages, right?


that's what I thought I am going to try to set the voltage manually and see what happens


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> my i7 4790k is stable @ 4.6ghz with my voltage set to auto in my cpu-z voltage is 1.194v but my max temperature when running aida64 is 75c and my temperatures when in idle is under 30c . is a aida64 max temperature of 75c a little hot for a i7 4790k using 1.194v in cpu-z ? my cooler is a corsair h100i . do you think I should remount it ? or is my idle temperatures of under 30c a good indication that it is mounted correctly ?


It's stable..but with AIDA. Like I said earlier, AIDA isn't really that good. Bare minimum x264.


----------



## iluvkfc

Hi, I have finally sold my 2500K and Z68 board combo and will be picking up a 4790K tomorrow at Microcenter along with a motherboard but I have 2 questions:

1. Which batch number should I go for? I think the L4 ones are better in general, what do you think? And will the staff even let me chose a particular one?
2. Is the ASRock Z97 Extreme4 a good motherboard in terms of features and overclocking? I am looking specifically at fast boot, clearing CMOS with ease and controlling 3-pin fans via voltage.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> It's stable..but with AIDA. Like I said earlier, AIDA isn't really that good. Bare minimum x264.


And the custom x264 on the Haswell thread ftw! Don't settle for the normal x264 you get from Google that requires you to download avsynth and all that, and no looping script, lower stress, etc.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I got 60C with Aida full suite @ 1.25v with non HT Haswell part... I think your temps are a bit higher than they should be. And DC should be a little cooler at same voltages, right?


hypethreading will add 10°-15°


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> hypethreading will add 10°-15°


And the better TIM should counteract half of that and the lower voltage he is running should further lower that margin. Also the H100 should be superior to my cooling solution.


----------



## stubass

first SuperPI 32M to test.. i will try tweaking the RAM and see if i can do better.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> What is interesting is the volts to cpu (? integrated fivr), clearly is using sometype of LLC logic (of which end user has no control), like you said llc vrin only affect vrin.
> 
> I have spent a few hours on my UD5h board with my fluke multimeter checking volts, and hwm checking power.
> 
> Independent of any bios setting... vcore on mine with 1.282 set in bios, upon idle vcore is 1.281 via multimeter, but mild load CB vcore increases to 1.288, upon prime load vcore increases to 1.293. This LLC is apparently built into cpu, there is certainly no bios setting that affects the vcore built in LLC. I just find it interesting that intel specifices vdroop for mobos prior to fivr integration..but now ? intel or mobo? implemented an aggressive LLC logic to cpu.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> regaring LLC vrin:
> on gigabyte board, if my vrin/vccin volts is set to 1.8v (stock), I get following multimeter readings for various LLC settings:
> vccin on low LLC or auto or standard.... vccin volts 1.76 idle, 1.72 load (i rounded volts from last digit)
> vccin on medium LLC.............................vccin volts 1.78 idle, 1.74 load
> vccin on high LLC.................................. vccin volts 1.80 idle, 1.80 load
> vccin on turbo LLC................................. vccin volts 1.81 idle, 1.83 load
> didnt test it on extreme LLC, and all load testing was prime 28.5 small ffts.
> 
> Also regarding prime 28.5 small ffts vs most recent version of linpack via linx/IBT. You can read cpu power in watts from sensor that HWM accesses.
> at 4.7ghz, 1.282v
> 
> Prime 28.5 16k ffts on die, 175W steady after 3 mins, first 1-2mins is 172-173W, then increase to 175W. (8k max watts were 173)
> linx with most recent linpack with 8mb ram, 172W to 176W variable load after 3 mins.
> max temps between 2, package temp same at 75C, cores varied by 1C, ie same temps, and same wattage
> 
> prime 28.5 16 kffts via blend mode with 2000 standard mem used 166W, though slowly increases to 168W (some ffts maybe higher, havent checked them all)
> prime 28.5 16k ffts via blend mode with 12000 (85% mem) used 164-167W, ie more memory does not increase wattage, though slightly decreases, though over long run, temps will be close to same.
> 
> Prime 27.9 16k ffts on die 152W
> prime 27.9 16k ffts on blend mode 147W with standard mem (nearly same vs 1w less with 85% mem)
> 
> running more memory on prime, might check mem better, dont know for sure, but it doesnt stress cpu anymore.
> 
> linx does increase wattage with increasing mem, but only to a point. actually had one loading program still going when ran 12mb so it ran low...
> linx at 2mb memory: wattage 162W
> linx at 5mb to 8mb of memory wattage same 172-177W max I measured on 3 runs.
> linx 12mb ram, 173-178 (first time I ran this and got 160W forgot to turn off another loading program)
> linx 14mb ram, 173-177.
> 
> I think from linx ~4mb on up, going to get same load/temps, and very similar to prime 28.5 small ffts.


I noticed the same thing. The higher I go on my CPU VID, the bigger the margin between VID and VCore at load gets. At 1.2V VID my load VCore is 1.216V (+.016V). At 1.28V VID my load VCore is 1.312V (+.032V) (measured with HWInfo 64).


----------



## orndorf77

why is my 3dmark 11 benchmark score lower with my i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz then my i7 4770k @ 4.3ghz ?


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> my i7 4790k is stable @ 4.6ghz with my voltage set to auto in my cpu-z voltage is 1.194v but my max temperature when running aida64 is 75c and my temperatures when in idle is under 30c . is a aida64 max temperature of 75c a little hot for a i7 4790k using 1.194v in cpu-z ? my cooler is a corsair h100i . do you think I should remount it ? or is my idle temperatures of under 30c a good indication that it is mounted correctly ?


If you run Aida full suite on auto it will add extra voltage, ie ~ 0.1v. If you're running any synthetic test like Aida64, be it Prime, or IBT, you need to use Manual Mode, not Auto, or Adaptive. Running Auto or Adaptive, will incur higher voltages in synthetics stress tests.


----------



## BoredErica

I'm assuming Orndorf bothered to check the Vcore under load and he's not jumping to 1.294v.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I know what you are saying . but I think my max temperature of 75c is hot for a cpu only using 1.194v in cpu-z even though I am @ 4.6ghz . my i7 4770k needed 1.234v @ 4.3ghz and my max temperature was 73c but I was using a asus z87 rog hero and now I am using a msi z97 gaming 7 . do you think I should remount my corsair h100i ? and for some reason corsair link is not detecting my corsair h100i fans so I have the fan speed automatically set default .


There's a problem with Windows 8 and Corsair link. I managed to get it all working with a simple reg hack.

Go into the registry and look for HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USB\VID_1B1C&PID_0C04. For each port/path string you see under this (numbers and ampersands smushed together), open the "Device Parameters" and change the FOUR DWORD settings to 0 (AllowIdleIrpInD3, DeviceSelectiveSuspended, EnhancedPowerManagementEnabled, SelectiveSuspendEnabled). Reboot


----------



## Marc79

Aida at 1.28v, max temps with only h105 in push, I got 73C. Unless he is running just "FPU" test those temps are pretty high for only 1.194v. He is using a similar AIO to mine.


----------



## gobblebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> Just got my 4690k and asrock z97 extreme4 today in the mail. Batch # L418C194, hopefully I can hit 4.6ghz with less than 1.3v.


I absolutely LOVE my Extreme4; not only does it _look_ [email protected]$$, but it also competes (and beats many) with the $200+ Mobos, short of the (unnecessary) bells and whistles.
With my z97 Extreme4 and my L329 4790K, I have been able to hit 4.6 @ 1.23 - 4.7 @ 1.28 and 4.8 @ 1.345 all stable; at 4.8 - 1.345, I'm even able to hit a Cache of x47
I _was_ able to hit 4.9 @ 1.375 and even though it passed a 3 hour AIDA64 test, it almost immediately fails x264, but I can run Chess for about 3 minutes before it crashes.
Good luck with the OC!

Check out my build in my signature if you are interested.

[Edit] Typo


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


under full load in cpu-z I am using 1.194v @ 4.6ghz


----------



## stubass

My pentium is sitting in DHL Germany ATM that I bought of Amazon. it has been processed hours ago but not departed yet... maybe they are too busy celebrating Germany's smashing of Brazil lol

[edit] And for those who dont follow the Gigabyte Z97 Discussion thread, it looks like my SOC Force may be dead.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> My pentium is sitting in DHL Germany ATM that I bought of Amazon. it has been processed hours ago but not departed yet... maybe they are too busy celebrating Germany's smashing of Brazil lol
> 
> [edit] And for those who dont follow the Gigabyte Z97 Discussion thread, it looks like my SOC Force may be dead.


Crap, what happened? To your board I mean


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> My pentium is sitting in DHL Germany ATM that I bought of Amazon. it has been processed hours ago but not departed yet... maybe they are too busy celebrating Germany's smashing of Brazil lol
> 
> [edit] And for those who dont follow the Gigabyte Z97 Discussion thread, it looks like my SOC Force may be dead.
> 
> 
> 
> Crap, what happened? To your board I mean
Click to expand...

i am not sure, maybe PSU related... what happen is today I turned the PSU on and the on board pwr button didn't light up nor would it boot.
So i disconnected everything and let it sit for awhile and still nothing. i tried another PSU and nothing.. well actually the on board pwr switch back light will flicker for a spit second then nothing...

More importantly i hope the PSU didn't blow and take out other components but i dont think so as tried the PSU on a old P5E3 premium with a C2D and works fine even overclocked.


----------



## cephelix

Not something u'd want happening again I suppose.best to check throughly.just read up your posts on the gigabyte thread.all the best of luck dude...


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Not something u'd want happening again I suppose.best to check throughly.just read up your posts on the gigabyte thread.all the best of luck dude...


thanks man..









[edit]
OMG everyone.. after letting it sit for a couple of hours everything works fine


----------



## cephelix

maybe your mobo was tired after the trip from the store


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Okay, I suppose you still have it at stock as of now? Can you run Prime95 SmallFTT v28.5 build2 at stock speeds for maybe 15mins and use realtemp to measure the hottest core and also if possible include the ambient temps you have or at least the idle cpu temp since we have the same cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, did the test, but you aren't going to like the results...
> 
> For reference, currently ambient temps are 28C, and idle temps are around 36-38C.
> And the difference in temps between core temps become apparent...max i saw was about 6C. but that's within the margin of error i suppose.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xCarJx*
> 
> ='( this kinda hurts...but oh well
> my delta between cores at idle can go up to 5, at load up to 15.....no i wont delid i dont have ways to get TIM easily....importing that thing would cost me around 300% the original price (syringe)
> is this estimate in 24/7 operations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ouch...i get ya.some things i dont do because of the high cost of shipping as well
Click to expand...

Looks like there's absolutely no difference in temps between a 4770K and 4790K, damn you intel!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> maybe your mobo was tired after the trip from the store


hahaha, i think it decided to have a go at me and played dead lol


----------



## jkteddy77

So I got my 4790k, and Asus Z97 Pro, and I am having troubles keeping it cooled, Not sure if I am running it right or not.

Got the Cooler master 212 Evo with a Push Pull configuration, 3 fans intake on the front panel, one exhauston the back panel, and two exhaust on the top of the case.
Even with good quality fans, MX-2 Thermal Paste, and the fans running full speed 1200-2000RPM, I am seeing temperatures of up to 72C on each core While I'm playing...

I have the stock XMP profile, 40x multiplier with turbo to 44x, and a 1.056v, 1.211v under load.
For one, I need to make a Fully customcustom bios, preferably set it at 4.6ghz with a voltage around 1.25v, and play around with everything else
(Sidenote: should I disable Turbo when I want to OC or... do many use it with higher clocks as well?) (Coming from AMD, I know nothing of Intel Overclocking...)

Now, Others with the Hyper 212 Evo say it cools this CPU well, and I am using pretty good Thermal Paste as well.
Others claim they can hold 4.7ghz at 1.275v with this cooler, and get 57-63C or so Max on the 4 cores...

Well, BF4 multiplayer (Most CPU Stressing game I've ever played, besides Arma), I am anywhere from 58C-68C, but then it can reach tops of 72C as well...
I'd prefer it to stay under 60C, and if that others can run theirs at 1.275v going just over 60C... Why can't I hold my CPU temp under 60C with only 1.211v...
My CPU fans are moving at 2000RPM each, all others full speed too... infact, the CPU_Opt Fan runs 2000RPM 24/7!!! (Stupid FanXpert3 can''t read it...)

Is this normal? Should I Reapply the cooler? (even though its on their nicely, I used a pea sized dot MX-2 in center, drop cooler on, fastened it tight.)
Should I get a better cooler? My MOBO will throttle my CPU clocks at 76C so...
I don't want to get a better cooler or watercool, if the Hyper 212 Evo can cool these chips well enough for me to use it stock...
Right now it seems even the Intel Stock cooler does a better job than mine now :/


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkteddy77*
> 
> So I got my 4790k, and Asus Z97 Pro, and I am having troubles keeping it cooled, Not sure if I am running it right or not.
> 
> Got the Cooler master 212 Evo with a Push Pull configuration, 3 fans intake on the front panel, one exhauston the back panel, and two exhaust on the top of the case.
> Even with good quality fans, MX-2 Thermal Paste, and the fans running full speed 1200-2000RPM, I am seeing temperatures of up to 72C on each core While I'm playing...
> 
> I have the stock XMP profile, 40x multiplier with turbo to 44x, and a 1.056v, 1.211v under load.
> For one, I need to make a Fully customcustom bios, preferably set it at 4.6ghz with a voltage around 1.25v, and play around with everything else
> (Sidenote: should I disable Turbo when I want to OC or... do many use it with higher clocks as well?) (Coming from AMD, I know nothing of Intel Overclocking...)
> 
> Now, Others with the Hyper 212 Evo say it cools this CPU well, and I am using pretty good Thermal Paste as well.
> Others claim they can hold 4.7ghz at 1.275v with this cooler, and get 57-63C or so Max on the 4 cores...
> 
> Well, BF4 multiplayer (Most CPU Stressing game I've ever played, besides Arma), I am anywhere from 58C-68C, but then it can reach tops of 72C as well...
> I'd prefer it to stay under 60C, and if that others can run theirs at 1.275v going just over 60C... Why can't I hold my CPU temp under 60C with only 1.211v...
> My CPU fans are moving at 2000RPM each, all others full speed too... infact, the CPU_Opt Fan runs 2000RPM 24/7!!! (Stupid FanXpert3 can''t read it...)
> 
> Is this normal? Should I Reapply the cooler? (even though its on their nicely, I used a pea sized dot MX-2 in center, drop cooler on, fastened it tight.)
> Should I get a better cooler? My MOBO will throttle my CPU clocks at 76C so...
> I don't want to get a better cooler or watercool, if the Hyper 212 Evo can cool these chips well enough for me to use it stock...
> Right now it seems even the Intel Stock cooler does a better job than mine now :/


How much Tim did you use, and which TIM, some TIM has burn in period before it start working.
Also, how are you applying it, I find the X method best, other people like the rice dot method.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Looks like there's absolutely no difference in temps between a 4770K and 4790K, damn you intel!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> well, small ffts do increase temps alot...this round i may go with a different stability test.been reading a bit on chess and x264....anything that helps me detect initial instability quick enough would do for the initial phase
> 
> hahaha, i think it decided to have a go at me and played dead lol


it's still a new dog, there's plenty of tricks left to teach it...


----------



## jkteddy77

I used MX-2 Thermal paste, which benchmarks neck and neck with Artic Silver 5, if not even cooler.

I use the Rice Dot method, one dot of it in the center (about the size of a pea), and then dropped the cooler on, screwed it in tight. I burn tested it in to let the paste melt in, but its been a week, and it is just as hot as it was the day I installed the cooler...
Also, MX-2 is know to be an instant set paste, its supposed to work great only hours after applying it.

Do my tmeperatures sound too high? Does anyone know what I SHOULD be getting?


----------



## Marc79

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkteddy77*
> 
> So I got my 4790k, and Asus Z97 Pro, and I am having troubles keeping it cooled, Not sure if I am running it right or not.
> 
> Got the Cooler master 212 Evo with a Push Pull configuration, 3 fans intake on the front panel, one exhauston the back panel, and two exhaust on the top of the case.
> Even with good quality fans, MX-2 Thermal Paste, and the fans running full speed 1200-2000RPM, I am seeing temperatures of up to 72C on each core While I'm playing...
> 
> I have the stock XMP profile, 40x multiplier with turbo to 44x, and a 1.056v, 1.211v under load.
> For one, I need to make a Fully customcustom bios, preferably set it at 4.6ghz with a voltage around 1.25v, and play around with everything else
> (Sidenote: should I disable Turbo when I want to OC or... do many use it with higher clocks as well?) (Coming from AMD, I know nothing of Intel Overclocking...)
> 
> Now, Others with the Hyper 212 Evo say it cools this CPU well, and I am using pretty good Thermal Paste as well.
> Others claim they can hold 4.7ghz at 1.275v with this cooler, and get 57-63C or so Max on the 4 cores...
> 
> Well, BF4 multiplayer (Most CPU Stressing game I've ever played, besides Arma), I am anywhere from 58C-68C, but then it can reach tops of 72C as well...
> I'd prefer it to stay under 60C, and if that others can run theirs at 1.275v going just over 60C... Why can't I hold my CPU temp under 60C with only 1.211v...
> My CPU fans are moving at 2000RPM each, all others full speed too... infact, the CPU_Opt Fan runs 2000RPM 24/7!!! (Stupid FanXpert3 can''t read it...)
> 
> Is this normal? Should I Reapply the cooler? (even though its on their nicely, I used a pea sized dot MX-2 in center, drop cooler on, fastened it tight.)
> Should I get a better cooler? My MOBO will throttle my CPU clocks at 76C so...
> I don't want to get a better cooler or watercool, if the Hyper 212 Evo can cool these chips well enough for me to use it stock...
> Right now it seems even the Intel Stock cooler does a better job than mine now :/






If you want to stay with a heatsink cooler, look into Noctua NH-D14, or get an AIO 240/280 cooler. Hyper Evo is great when you're on a budget, with Haswell you want as best cooler as you can get, and as low ambient as you can get.

Noctua NH-D14 *$69.99* with promo code
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jkteddy77*
> 
> So I got my 4790k, and Asus Z97 Pro, and I am having troubles keeping it cooled, Not sure if I am running it right or not.
> 
> Got the Cooler master 212 Evo with a Push Pull configuration, 3 fans intake on the front panel, one exhauston the back panel, and two exhaust on the top of the case.
> Even with good quality fans, MX-2 Thermal Paste, and the fans running full speed 1200-2000RPM, I am seeing temperatures of up to 72C on each core While I'm playing...
> 
> I have the stock XMP profile, 40x multiplier with turbo to 44x, and a 1.056v, 1.211v under load.
> For one, I need to make a Fully customcustom bios, preferably set it at 4.6ghz with a voltage around 1.25v, and play around with everything else
> (Sidenote: should I disable Turbo when I want to OC or... do many use it with higher clocks as well?) (Coming from AMD, I know nothing of Intel Overclocking...)
> 
> Now, Others with the Hyper 212 Evo say it cools this CPU well, and I am using pretty good Thermal Paste as well.
> Others claim they can hold 4.7ghz at 1.275v with this cooler, and get 57-63C or so Max on the 4 cores...
> 
> Well, BF4 multiplayer (Most CPU Stressing game I've ever played, besides Arma), I am anywhere from 58C-68C, but then it can reach tops of 72C as well...
> I'd prefer it to stay under 60C, and if that others can run theirs at 1.275v going just over 60C... Why can't I hold my CPU temp under 60C with only 1.211v...
> My CPU fans are moving at 2000RPM each, all others full speed too... infact, the CPU_Opt Fan runs 2000RPM 24/7!!! (Stupid FanXpert3 can''t read it...)
> 
> Is this normal? Should I Reapply the cooler? (even though its on their nicely, I used a pea sized dot MX-2 in center, drop cooler on, fastened it tight.)
> Should I get a better cooler? My MOBO will throttle my CPU clocks at 76C so...
> I don't want to get a better cooler or watercool, if the Hyper 212 Evo can cool these chips well enough for me to use it stock...
> Right now it seems even the Intel Stock cooler does a better job than mine now :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to stay with a heatsink cooler, look into Noctua NH-D14, or get an AIO 240/280 cooler. Hyper Evo is great when you're on a budget, with Haswell you want as best cooler as you can get, and as low ambient as you can get.
Click to expand...

I agree^^^ even tho there are others that wont but i feel the CM Hyper EVO has had its day in the sun... I have one in my wifes rig on a 3570K at stock and temps aren't that great.. can get upwards of 60C when doing bugger all on the CPU!


----------



## jkteddy77

hmm... so its not all its cracked up to be...
I didn't expect the world from it, but how come its so much hotter than others are keeping theirs???


----------



## jkteddy77

Yeah, I have been looking into air coolers...
Noctua's there is quite famous, and I'd love to stay under $75 for a new cooler.
VERY tempted to buy it with it being so cheap, but I'd like to do a tad bit more research on it as well. I hear the Silver Arrow, as well as Phantek's air coolers are even better.
BTW, do your think my MX-2 Paste is good enough? Many review sites stated its only 1-2C hotter than MX-3, and is cooler than Arctic Silver.
I see Noctua's cooler there beat the H80 by over 10C+, and is only 5C hotter than an H100i...
I personally don't like AIO's, and many air coolers tend to almost match them, for less money.


----------



## Yuriewitsch

OK, so some basic info about my 4790k









Batch is *L419B331*, default vcore is *1,064 V* (at 4,0 GHz), MB is *MSI Z87 Mpower SP* and cooler is *Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH Edition*.

At least for now, I'm at auto voltage (shame on me, I know







), which gives me *4,6 GHz* for core and *4,4 GHz* for cache.

4,8 GHz needs tweaking, but temps won't let me pass through IBT or Prime95 28.5. I will need around 1,3 V for that clocks. Will try later, if I'll delid it (CLU is ready).

I'm really glad, that I've finally had luck in this lottery







, my 4670k did only 4,2 GHz az 1,3V







.

Some proof for signup link:


----------



## Asus11

does the built in graphics effect the overclockability?

because im getting 4.9ghz @ 1.36 give or take while using built in graphics

just wondered ?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkteddy77*
> 
> Yeah, I have been looking into air coolers...
> Noctua's there is quite famous, and I'd love to stay under $75 for a new cooler.
> VERY tempted to buy it with it being so cheap, but I'd like to do a tad bit more research on it as well. I hear the Silver Arrow, as well as Phantek's air coolers are even better.
> BTW, do your think my MX-2 Paste is good enough? Many review sites stated its only 1-2C hotter than MX-3, and is cooler than Arctic Silver.
> I see Noctua's cooler there beat the H80 by over 10C+, and is only 5C hotter than an H100i...
> I personally don't like AIO's, and many air coolers tend to almost match them, for less money.


You can always check this link on coolers and ask the OP what is the best for your money.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1386288/guide-budget-mid-range-and-high-end-heatsink-choice-price-performance

there are so many things to take into consideration with Air cooling but yeah maybe even check out the new Noctua nh-d15 or as you said the Silver arrow or Phanteks


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuriewitsch*
> 
> I'm really glad, that I've finally had luck in this lottery


Your clocks are very common on DC. Also you might want to look into auto-voltages in case they are too high.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Looks like there's absolutely no difference in temps between a 4770K and 4790K, damn you intel!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> well, small ffts do increase temps alot...this round i may go with a different stability test.been reading a bit on chess and x264....anything that helps me detect initial instability quick enough would do for the initial phase
> 
> hahaha, i think it decided to have a go at me and played dead lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's still a new dog, there's plenty of tricks left to teach it...
Click to expand...

What exactly? Stock voltages/speeds and it still has the same temps as the 4770K


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuriewitsch*
> 
> OK, so some basic info about my 4790k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batch is *L419B331*, default vcore is *1,064 V* (at 4,0 GHz), MB is *MSI Z87 Mpower SP* and cooler is *Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH Edition*.
> 
> At least for now, I'm at auto voltage (shame on me, I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), which gives me *4,6 GHz* for core and *4,4 GHz* for cache.
> 
> 4,8 GHz needs tweaking, but temps won't let me pass through IBT or Prime95 28.5. I will need around 1,3 V for that clocks. Will try later, if I'll delid it (CLU is ready).
> 
> I'm really glad, that I've finally had luck in this lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , my 4670k did only 4,2 GHz az 1,3V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Some proof for signup link:


Where can I grab that X264 stability test?


----------



## Yuriewitsch

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics#post_20437604

Unlick *Stressing* and find *x264: The Cool Stresser*. Download


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkteddy77*
> 
> hmm... so its not all its cracked up to be...
> I didn't expect the world from it, but how come its so much hotter than others are keeping theirs???


I'm getting the True Spirit and putting that on Dad's, that'll cope better than stock cooler and it's cheap and better than the 212.


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkteddy77*
> 
> I used MX-2 Thermal paste, which benchmarks neck and neck with Artic Silver 5, if not even cooler.
> 
> I use the Rice Dot method, one dot of it in the center (about the size of a pea), and then dropped the cooler on, screwed it in tight. I burn tested it in to let the paste melt in, but its been a week, and it is just as hot as it was the day I installed the cooler...
> Also, MX-2 is know to be an instant set paste, its supposed to work great only hours after applying it.
> 
> Do my tmeperatures sound too high? Does anyone know what I SHOULD be getting?


That should be fine

But you can try the X method of applying TIM
http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Thermal-Paste-Application-Techniques-170/


----------



## Weber

clu on order, not happy with the tim I used after delid.
Anybody try it on DC yet ?
Is there a link about the lifespan of the application ?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuriewitsch*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics#post_20437604
> 
> Unlick *Stressing* and find *x264: The Cool Stresser*. Download


Thanks, Running it now and noticed that the temps are significantly lower even compared to Prime95 blend


----------



## MCFC

Finally got mine! Batch is L418C304. The phantom 820 I have to RMA because the leds are not functioning.
Temps with open case and prime 95 on stock are 95 c... something must be wrong here

Using an h100i with noctua nf-f12s


----------



## Peen

Little tip I feel I should mention and this is especially true since I see so many of these new fangled AIO water cooling kits, try actively cooling the socket area and PWM heatsink. It makes a big difference when pushing clocks hard with stability because the area gets very hot.


----------



## Peppy197

Heads up on NCIX.ca they use Canada Post for their so-called 1-2 day delivery discount carrier option but CP takes a week. sits in Mississauga for days doing nothing ...Frustrating

*Really ******ed IMHO to use Canada Post* they are out of touch with the times.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Little tip I feel I should mention and this is especially true since I see so many of these new fangled AIO water cooling kits, try actively cooling the socket area and PWM heatsink. It makes a big difference when pushing clocks hard with stability because the area gets very hot.


really ? but how can i cool my pwms? just loook at tha damm pwm cooler.
go down where is written oc pcb,what kind of fittings i need to buy to lock the tube.

http://it.msi.com/product/mb/Z97_XPOWER_AC.html#hero-overview

thanks.


----------



## Peen

Just use a classic all conquering fan to cool the socket/ VRM area. Very helpful when pushing 1.30-1.35v+


----------



## ryouiki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkteddy77*
> 
> Now, Others with the Hyper 212 Evo say it cools this CPU well, and I am using pretty good Thermal Paste as well.
> Others claim they can hold 4.7ghz at 1.275v with this cooler, and get 57-63C or so Max on the 4 cores...
> 
> Well, BF4 multiplayer (Most CPU Stressing game I've ever played, besides Arma), I am anywhere from 58C-68C, but then it can reach tops of 72C as well...
> I'd prefer it to stay under 60C, and if that others can run theirs at 1.275v going just over 60C... Why can't I hold my CPU temp under 60C with only 1.211v...
> My CPU fans are moving at 2000RPM each, all others full speed too... infact, the CPU_Opt Fan runs 2000RPM 24/7!!! (Stupid FanXpert3 can''t read it...)
> 
> Is this normal? Should I Reapply the cooler? (even though its on their nicely, I used a pea sized dot MX-2 in center, drop cooler on, fastened it tight.)
> Should I get a better cooler? My MOBO will throttle my CPU clocks at 76C so...
> I don't want to get a better cooler or watercool, if the Hyper 212 Evo can cool these chips well enough for me to use it stock...
> Right now it seems even the Intel Stock cooler does a better job than mine now :/


Well I went through something similar (similar VID as your chip)... had a Noctua U12S to begin with, and as I approach 1.2 "vcore", my temps were go through the roof. I thought the issue was the puny cooler, so I ordered a Noctua DH-14 (wanted the DH-15, but it is too tall for my case), and that only shed maybe 1-2 C off my maximum temperatures... even with a massive industrial fan blowing over the cooler directly I did not have any significant change.

I remounted the both the U12S and the DH-14 multiple times, using IC Diamond making sure the surfaces were extremely clean prior to remounts (15-20 minute process) with no change.

So, when I look at others results, I am slightly confused. Some of the AIO coolers are on the list at much higher voltages with significantly lower temperatures, even though the higher end air coolers should not be trailing that far behind. That either means that their figures are not valid, or the problem exists elsewhere...

So assuming their numbers are valid, my only conclusion is Intel's TIM is the weakest link/some chips have better contact that others.

For now, I given up and lowered the clocks back to stock on the chip so I stay under 65C. Not sure I want to deal with the hassle of trying to delid, which may or may not fix the issue... my particular chip seems to need less voltage then most, but I'm severely thermally limited.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryouiki*
> 
> So assuming their numbers are valid, my only conclusion is Intel's TIM is the weakest link/some chips have better contact that others.
> .


Or some people on that list delidded. There is a delid thread and many have delidded.

But I agree, given 15-30C variance in temp drop from delidding, and given how sloppily intel put tim on mine, and given air bubbles were seen by some when delidding, intels mechanically applied tim clearly has some significant variance in quality of application. Although all have in common, is that it is way to thick of an application caused by adhesive.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> does the built in graphics effect the overclockability?
> 
> because im getting 4.9ghz @ 1.36 give or take while using built in graphics
> 
> just wondered ?


Asus claims that you may be able to get slightly better overclocking results / stability with the iGPU turned off. Makes sense, since it's one less thing sucking up power.


----------



## jkteddy77

Yesh, exactly what I was afraid of...
Sp what should I do? Get am AIO cooler?
Remount my Hyper 212 EVO or try another air cooler?
Very few people with air coolers share their temps anymore.
I even have an L4 batch too : /


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuriewitsch*
> 
> OK, so some basic info about my 4790k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batch is *L419B331*, default vcore is *1,064 V* (at 4,0 GHz), MB is *MSI Z87 Mpower SP* and cooler is *Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH Edition*.
> 
> At least for now, I'm at auto voltage (shame on me, I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), which gives me *4,6 GHz* for core and *4,4 GHz* for cache.
> 
> 4,8 GHz needs tweaking, but temps won't let me pass through IBT or Prime95 28.5. I will need around 1,3 V for that clocks. Will try later, if I'll delid it (CLU is ready).
> 
> I'm really glad, that I've finally had luck in this lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , my 4670k did only 4,2 GHz az 1,3V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Some proof for signup link:
> 
> -snip-


Hate to break it to you, but you probably won't get 4.8GHz at 1.3v... my stock VID is 1.056 and I need 1.305v to be stable at 4.7... I could boot into windows with 4.8 at 1.330v but no benches would run. Also, temps go crazy above 1.3v for me. 1.31v at 4.7 gives me 100c+ in no time with IBT/Prime95 28.5.

Sad to say it, but you have an "average" chip like me and many others in this thread. However, "average" 4790k's are still fantastic chips, but I don't expect even 50% to be able to hit 4.7GHz _stable_ below 1.3v.


----------



## stubass

Thats right, 4.5 - 4.6 stable maybe average but it still is a beast CPU.


----------



## Valor958

So, with an overclock 4790K, what sort of power draw are we looking at? I saw it listed at 88W, but never really had to think about how much more is drawn when overclocked. With the build i'm planning I need to make sure I have enough power to go around


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> So, with an overclock 4790K, what sort of power draw are we looking at? I saw it listed at 88W, but never really had to think about how much more is drawn when overclocked. With the build i'm planning I need to make sure I have enough power to go around


TDP is an instruction of Intel to makers of coolers and heatsinks, though coincidentally it's not far off.

I've been looking at the output of the digital PWM controller on my board (IR3563B).

4.6G 1.24v can do up to something like 190W to the CPU (higher from the PSU).


----------



## Yuriewitsch

Thx guys, I will be OK with that 4,7 Ghz anyway, after that awfull 4670k, it will be enough for me.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Asus claims that you may be able to get slightly better overclocking results / stability with the iGPU turned off. Makes sense, since it's one less thing sucking up power.


thats good to hear.. maybe I can hit 5 ghz if I get my system up and running


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> TDP is an instruction of Intel to makers of coolers and heatsinks, though coincidentally it's not far off.
> 
> I've been looking at the output of the digital PWM controller on my board (IR3563B).
> 
> 4.6G 1.24v can do up to something like 190W to the CPU (higher from the PSU).


In other tests, one chip was shown to use 100% less power when switched off.


----------



## cadaveca

Retails:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> So, with an overclock 4790K, what sort of power draw are we looking at? I saw it listed at 88W, but never really had to think about how much more is drawn when overclocked. With the build i'm planning I need to make sure I have enough power to go around


Yeah, TDP = TYPICAL. So, like 88W under normal desktop usage, iGPU enabled, 4.2 GHz Turbo. If pushed hard, Turbo will disable, and you'll get 4.0 GHz. Intel said 3770K was 95W design, but typical usage was lower, so early chips showed 95W TDP on box, while later chips show 77W.

Devil's Canyon was a design to increase power handling, so I take that to mean that that 95W envelope has been raised, and now we are looking at 125W chips instead of 95W. So 250W on OC (double the power design) should lead to decent temps.

Intel also stated that Z97 was a power spec change, so now you want board with very capable VRM, and some budget boards will limit OC, if not by design, then by BIOS. So if you want to OC to the max, you need to buy an OC board. My preliminary testing wit hZ97 boards does seem to indicate this to be true. I am finding some boards are limiting OC by BIOS options, and if you do not adjust power settings in BIOS, OC will be limited. OC-oriented boards do this by default when you adjust clocks.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkteddy77*
> 
> Yesh, exactly what I was afraid of...
> Sp what should I do? Get am AIO cooler?
> Remount my Hyper 212 EVO or try another air cooler?
> Very few people with air coolers share their temps anymore.
> I even have an L4 batch too : /


Your temps seem pretty reasonable to me.

I am at 1.295V VID on a 4770K with HT enabled. I have a Phanteks PH-TC14PE CPU cooler with 2x 120mm Cougar PWM fans (push push) running at ~1,500 RPM (70.5 CFM each). Running x264 my hottest core gets to *80C* (monitored with HWInfo 64). I have 3 intakes and 3 exhausts on my case, all Noctua NF-A14 PWM fans that ramp to full RPM under load.


----------



## orndorf77

my i7 4790k is 100% stable @ 4.6ghz with 1.195v set in my bios and 1.216v in cpu-z under full load . but my temperatures are ridiculous . my max temperature when running aida64 after 8 hours is 79c . when i had my i7 4770k @ 4.3ghz using 1.254v in my bios and 1.264v in cpu-z under full load my max temperature running the same exact test was 76c
what am i doing wrong ? can it be my motherboard ? or is there some thing wrong with my chip ?


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> my i7 4790k is 100% stable @ 4.6ghz with 1.195v set in my bios and 1.216v in cpu-z under full load . but my temperatures are ridiculous . my max temperature when running aida64 after 8 hours is 79c . when i had my i7 4770k @ 4.3ghz using 1.254v in my bios and 1.264v in cpu-z under full load my max temperature running the same exact test was 76c
> what am i doing wrong ? can it be my motherboard ? or is there some thing wrong with my chip ?


You're temps are fine! Enjoy the 100% AIDA stable CPU.


----------



## opt33

normal variance in temps with all the possible variables. Not a motherboard issue.

The automated adhesive application might have been a little less thick on your 4770k, allowing for smaller gap between ihs/die on it, and lower temps. Or tim application may have been a little better on 4770k. Leakage differences between cpus exist, some run hotter than others, etc.

If you have remounted at least 1x and got same thing, nothing else to do, unless you want to delid. But if the only time you will see elevated temps is stress testing, then not an issue either.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> You're temps are fine! Enjoy the 100% AIDA stable CPU.


His temps are higher than normal. Question is if that matters or not. If he decides to stay at 4.6ghz either way regardless of temps, then the temps don't matter as much. But if he had hopes for 4.7ghz, that's a problem.

It's like doing a half-delid and then finding out your temps increased by 3 degrees Celcius after you've lowered the voltage.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> His temps are higher than normal. Question is if that matters or not. If he decides to stay at 4.6ghz either way regardless of temps, then the temps don't matter as much. But if he had hopes for 4.7ghz, that's a problem.
> 
> It's like doing a half-delid and then finding out your temps increased by 3 degrees Celcius after you've lowered the voltage.


If he has remounted (which I think he said he did) then the only next thing to do next is to delid. There is so much variance in temps with Haswell and DC Haswell it's crazy. It's almost hard to say whats normal with them.

Plus summer time with ambient temps, you just never know.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> If he has remounted (which I think he said he did) then the only next thing to do next is to delid. There is so much variance in temps with Haswell and DC Haswell it's crazy. It's almost hard to say whats normal with them.
> 
> Plus summer time with ambient temps, you just never know.


DC is supposed to fix all the issues with the temps though.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> normal variance in temps with all the possible variables. Not a motherboard issue.
> 
> The automated adhesive application might have been a little less thick on your 4770k, allowing for smaller gap between ihs/die on it, and lower temps. Or tim application may have been a little better on 4770k. Leakage differences between cpus exist, some run hotter than others, etc.
> 
> If you have remounted at least 1x and got same thing, nothing else to do, unless you want to delid. But if the only time you will see elevated temps is stress testing, then not an issue either.


I remounted my cooler 3 times allready . is deliding the devils canyon chips the same as deliding a regular haswell chip ? I have gelid gc extreme paste is that good enough ?


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> DC is supposed to fix all the issues with the temps though.


Haha







But hey, Intel's marketing worked. Look how big this thread is, it got tons of people to buy them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I remounted my cooler 3 times allready . is deliding the devils canyon chips the same as deliding a regular haswell chip ? I have gelid gc extreme paste is that good enough ?


Yes on delid method, and yes on Gelid. I'm using Noctua and still got about 25c temp drop. Cover up those resistors though.

After delid, and custom water it takes 4.8-4.9ghz with 1.35v+ with Prime95 v28.5 SmallFFT to brush up to 100C again. It might be a bit better if you use CLP or CLU.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, Intel's marketing worked. Look how big this thread is, it got tons of people to buy them.
> Yes on delid method, and yes on Gelid. I'm using Noctua and still got about 25c temp drop. Cover up those resistors though.
> 
> After delid, and custom water it takes 4.8-4.9ghz with 1.35v+ with Prime95 v28.5 SmallFFT to brush up to 100C again. It might be a bit better if you use CLP or CLU.


Well, at least DC is binned. If I get DC I can mostly sidestep any temp problems with x264... which is actually cooler than Aida, lol. My chip is still a pretty cool one as far as 4670ks go.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, Intel's marketing worked. Look how big this thread is, it got tons of people to buy them.
> Yes on delid method, and yes on Gelid. I'm using Noctua and still got about 25c temp drop. Cover up those resistors though.
> 
> After delid, and custom water it takes 4.8-4.9ghz with 1.35v+ with Prime95 v28.5 SmallFFT to brush up to 100C again. It might be a bit better if you use CLP or CLU.


I think if I delid my i7 4790k I can probably get it stable @ 4.8-4.9ghz but I am really scared to damage my chip .


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I think if I delid my i7 4790k I can probably get it stable @ 4.8-4.9ghz but I am really scared to damage my chip .


Well if you're scared to damage, delidding isn't always safe.


----------



## kahboom

Just got my cpu rma back from intel. Batch# L420B748 Got 4.7Ghz so far, http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8505529 Really liking the new build i have so far. Will have to play around with it this weekend to see how high it will clock.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Well if you're scared to damage, delidding isn't always safe.


I wish tiger direct would delid processors . how did you delid yours with a razor blade or a vice ? which is the safest way ?


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Retails:
> 
> 
> Yeah, TDP = TYPICAL. So, like 88W under normal desktop usage, iGPU enabled, 4.2 GHz Turbo. If pushed hard, Turbo will disable, and you'll get 4.0 GHz. Intel said 3770K was 95W design, but typical usage was lower, so early chips showed 95W TDP on box, while later chips show 77W.
> 
> Devil's Canyon was a design to increase power handling, so I take that to mean that that 95W envelope has been raised, and now we are looking at 125W chips instead of 95W. So 250W on OC (double the power design) should lead to decent temps.
> 
> Intel also stated that Z97 was a power spec change, so now you want board with very capable VRM, and some budget boards will limit OC, if not by design, then by BIOS. So if you want to OC to the max, you need to buy an OC board. My preliminary testing wit hZ97 boards does seem to indicate this to be true. I am finding some boards are limiting OC by BIOS options, and if you do not adjust power settings in BIOS, OC will be limited. OC-oriented boards do this by default when you adjust clocks.


So if I assume high end of 250W tops, 3 290x for final build, 32gb ddr3 2600, and all the WC gear... not sure if 1200W psu will cut it lol. Guess I may have to jump up to a 1500W psu to complete everything.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> So if I assume high end of 250W tops, 3 290x for final build, 32gb ddr3 2600, and all the WC gear... not sure if 1200W psu will cut it lol. Guess I may have to jump up to a 1500W psu to complete everything.


Yep is a big thing on multi-GPU for sure. my regular gaming rig is 3x 780TI and 4960X. 1200W is not enough.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I wish tiger direct would delid processors . how did you delid yours with a razor blade or a vice ? which is the safest way ?


I've delidded with razor in the P4 days, but vice and hammer for Haswell.

Vice and hammer seems much safer to me though, since you can tape the cpu down to keep it from flying.


----------



## cyborgo09

oc6.png 245k .png file


I just finished an OCCT test. This is the result.

4.7GHz Cinebench R 11.529 1.193V, OCCT 1.228V
Adaptive Mode +0.047
Ambient 25C


----------



## fateswarm

cadaveca, TDP is not power usage, it's an instruction for making cooling/heatsink solutions. Read the Thermal Mechanical Design Guidelines (TMDG)

88W is absolutely not typical with what we are doing here. Typical for high overclocks on stress testing is between 170 and 220W.

That's to the CPU. From the PSU or from the wall depend on the efficiency of PSU and VRM.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I think if I delid my i7 4790k I can probably get it stable @ 4.8-4.9ghz but I am really scared to damage my chip .


If you want to look at delidding more closely, there's a thread even larger than the DC or my Haswell thread. It's the Delidding thread! I'm sure there's more info there.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If you want to look at delidding more closely, there's a thread even larger than the DC or my Haswell thread. It's the Delidding thread! I'm sure there's more info there.


thanks I will look in to it


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> cadaveca, TDP is not power usage, it's an instruction for making cooling/heatsink solutions. Read the Thermal Mechanical Design Guidelines (TMDG)
> 
> 88W is absolutely not typical with what we are doing here. Typical for high overclocks on stress testing is between 170 and 220W.
> 
> That's to the CPU. From the PSU or from the wall depend on the efficiency of PSU and VRM.


Uh, whatever dude. At no point did I say that TDP = power usage. To quote the Intel document you refer to:
Quote:


> Thermal Design Power: Thermal solution should be designed to dissipate this target power level. TDP is not the maximum power that the processor can dissipate.


Page 9

I said that TDP is listed as 88W, but I think we have 125W design in Devil's Canyon. I also suggest 250W on max.

What are you trying to tell me?


----------



## carlhil2

My temps seem fine, 27c ambient..


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Uh, whatever dude.


Stop trying to prove you are some kind of guru again and listen or read what I told you. Also, what you quoted, the last part, is absolutely irrelevant. They only say "cool it for 88W but not required to cool it for more" (it is still not about power).

But I get it, you are a "famous reviewer". You can't afford being wrong.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Stop trying to prove you are some kind of guru again and listen or read what I told you. Also, what you quoted, the last part, is absolutely irrelevant. They only say "cool it for 88W but not required to cool it for more" (it is still not about power).
> 
> But I get it, you are a "famous reviewer". You can't afford being wrong.


Actually, I'm not trying to prove anything, I answered a question posted by another user and YOU are playing guru trying to correct me. Please don't spin this any other way, it's pretty obvious to anyone.

Me being a product reviewer means NOTHING, except that I have hardware and use it. You jelly, bro? Nobody else cares what I do, really, I think. Like, big deal. I get stuff for free(not really, I work for it doing reviews). whoopee.









I'm merely relating my experience, that's all man. Don't try to make it anything else. I have these chips, played with them, this is what I found.


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuriewitsch*
> 
> Thx guys, I will be OK with that 4,7 Ghz anyway, after that awfull 4670k, it will be enough for me.










4.7GHz is pretty damn awesome considering these are the same silicon as 4770k (so you can think of it as a 1.2GHz OC, really). They really just enhanced the memory clocking abilities in the 4790k. I have mismatched ram (one kit 2000 xmp, one kit 2133 xmp, same brand but diff timings) and still stable. I considered getting Corsair dominator plat with tighter stock timings but my computer is so damn fast I don't think it's really going to make that big of a difference... not for the price I was going to have to pay, anyway.


----------



## iluvkfc

Finally went and got an i7 4790K (batch L419B610, does that mean it was made in the 19th week of 2014?) and ASRock Z97 Extreme4. Price was $280 for the CPU and $105 for the motherboard (Microcenter FTW). When I get back home to install it in a couple days, I will add OC/VID and all that info. Will most likely not delid.

Picture: http://i.imgur.com/kG77rwe.jpg


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Finally went and got an i7 4790K (batch L419B610, does that mean it was made in the 19th week of 2014?) and ASRock Z97 Extreme4. Price was $280 for the CPU and $105 for the motherboard (Microcenter FTW). When I get back home to install it in a couple days, I will add OC/VID and all that info. Will most likely not delid.
> 
> Picture: http://i.imgur.com/kG77rwe.jpg


Good luck! Hopefully the silicon lottery gods have been kind to you.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If you want to look at delidding more closely, there's a thread even larger than the DC or my Haswell thread. It's the Delidding thread! I'm sure there's more info there.


I just installed intel extreme tuning to see what my temps would be and where it says my cpu settings it says I have my core voltage set to adaptive. that mite be the reason for my high temps but I don't see any where in the msi uefi bios where I can change my voltage to manual


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I just installed intel extreme tuning to see what my temps would be and where it says my cpu settings it says I have my core voltage set to adaptive. that mite be the reason for my high temps but I don't see any where in the msi uefi bios where I can change my voltage to manual




That's how HWinfo looks for my computer. The Vcore at the bottom is the Vcore being drawn right now. With Cstates enabled it should be below what you set on idle and slightly above what you set on max load. If it's way above, Like 0.1v or more, that's adaptive mode over-drawing power and you need to fix it pronto.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Sorry guy I haven't kept up, family been sick with a gastro bug.

How are you guys getting such low temps?

I've undervolted mine (offset -0.020) at stock 4.4Ghz with 1.161volts, AIDA64 will bump it to 1.171v, and I still get about 71c with a 26c ambient (in AIDA64)
I'm using a Kraken x60 fans are running from the motherboards PWM with a turbo profile set. I have a Corsair H110 sitting here too.

I'm just worried about the temps when I stick in the Gigabyte Titan Black, I want to use the Windforce cooler it comes with, but that will dump more hot air into the case.

Am I being a bit picky about the temps or did I set something up wrong?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Sorry guy I haven't kept up, family been sick with a gastro bug.
> 
> How are you guys getting such low temps?
> 
> I've undervolted mine (offset -0.020) at stock 4.4Ghz with 1.161volts, AIDA64 will bump it to 1.171v, and I still get about 71c with a 26c ambient (in AIDA64)
> I'm using a Kraken x60 fans are running from the motherboards PWM with a turbo profile set. I have a Corsair H110 sitting here too.
> 
> I'm just worried about the temps when I stick in the Gigabyte Titan Black, I want to use the Windforce cooler it comes with, but that will dump more hot air into the case.
> 
> Am I being a bit picky about the temps or did I set something up wrong?


A gaming load will be less stressful and cooler than a stress test. And a CPU only load has an idle GPU. Unless you're folding, which uses up both fully.

It doesn't look like DC is any cooler than Haswell...


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It doesn't look like DC is any cooler than Haswell...


If we got chips with same "stock" VID of each 4770K and 4790K, and ran them at same clocks, and measured power to be the same, and 4790K ran with cooler temps, would that validate anything?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I rest my case.












I like to tweak hardware, and the info in this thread is very valuable, and I have some of my own to add. Being a community means we share thoughts and ideas, and I'm here to do that.. I could do without the personal attacks, m'kay? If you think these things because of what I post, others do to, and there is no big deal. I did not single you out and start this, but I will ask that it stops as it detracts from the useful stuff here. Yes, I do reviews, and yes, it doesn't matter. Please don't insinuate that it does or that because of that, I cannot make errors. Thanks.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> If we got chips with same "stock" VID of each 4770K and 4790K, and ran them at same clocks, and measured power to be the same, and 4790K ran with cooler temps, would that validate anything?


Just a few i7 parts at same voltage and frequency doing the same stress test is enough.


----------



## wholeeo

Just got home from MC with a L420B744, no info on the net on it, wish me luck,


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Just a few i7 parts at same voltage and frequency doing the same stress test is enough.


Well, I mean, we know that different chips have different stock voltages and run at different temps, so if we can add that extra part in to qualify, that's good right?

Because that's what I did. I have 1.056V 4770K and 1.056V 4790K.

I have two others of each so far as well, but VID isn't comparable.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Well, I mean, we know that different chips have different stock voltages and run at different temps, so if we can add that extra part in to qualify, that's good right?


No, I am not aware of that. Got some data?

On top of that, it might be very hard to find same stock VID of 4770k vs DC part because the DC part has a much higher base clock.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> No, I am not aware of that. Got some data?


BIOS screenshots from different chips in same board? like this:



Like I dunno, man how do we collect it? Should be a simple question that could be answered either way pretty easily. Pop in different chips, they're different.









I haven't paid much attention to temps between chips with different VIDs, to be honest, I just assumed that'd be the case. I do know for sure that power consumption varies slightly, and that on some boards, my chips all hit their limits at the same power drawn, not really voltage. I don't know how to present that in a clear and concise way.

I've also noticed that System Agent and I/O voltages are different... but I have to pop all the chips into an ROG board that gives all these values first and see what's what.


----------



## Peen

In case anyone cares, I did some load tests just to see the max this CPU would pull from the wall with Prime95 v28.5 using smallFFT. Idle is a bit high since I have SLI, bunch of fans and hard drives. These were short burst tests, about 20s each just to get an idea. All I changed between run's was multi and vcore, so no other changes in bios.

idle 127w
4.8ghz 1.35vid 370w 85c
4.7ghz 1.30vid 336w 76c
4.6ghz 1.25vid 309w 72c
4.5ghz 1.20vid 282w 67c
4.4ghz 1.15vid 258w 61c
4.3ghz 1.10vid 246w 58c
4.2ghz 1.05vid 230w 54c


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> BIOS screenshots from different chips in same board? like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I dunno, man how do we collect it? Should be a simple question that could be answered either way pretty easily. Pop in different chips, they're different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't paid much attention to temps between chips with different VIDs, to be honest, I just assumed that'd be the case. I do know for sure that power consumption varies slightly, and that on some boards, my chips all hit their limits at the same power drawn, not really voltage. I don't know how to present that in a clear and concise way.


I was thinking of having a line of CPUs tested, in an Excel spreadsheet, one column for stock vid, another for temperature at a given setting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> In case anyone cares, I did some load tests just to see the max this CPU would pull from the wall with Prime95 v28.5 using smallFFT. Idle is a bit high since I have SLI, bunch of fans and hard drives. These were short burst tests, about 20s each just to get an idea. All I changed between run's was multi and vcore, so no other changes in bios.
> 
> idle 127w
> 4.8ghz 1.35vid 370w 85c
> 4.7ghz 1.30vid 336w 76c
> 4.6ghz 1.25vid 309w 72c
> 4.5ghz 1.20vid 282w 67c
> 4.4ghz 1.15vid 258w 61c
> 4.3ghz 1.10vid 246w 58c
> 4.2ghz 1.05vid 230w 54c
> I'd like to do testing like that but I don't have the gear and I don't feel like paying for it, lol.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I was thinking of having a line of CPUs tested, in an Excel spreadsheet, one column for stock vid, another for temperature at a given setting.


the real problem is that there might only be a couple of degrees difference and that's within mounting variance. So while it might be interesting, it might also be useless.







rofl.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> In case anyone cares, I did some load tests just to see the max this CPU would pull from the wall with Prime95 v28.5 using smallFFT. Idle is a bit high since I have SLI, bunch of fans and hard drives. These were short burst tests, about 20s each just to get an idea. All I changed between run's was multi and vcore, so no other changes in bios.
> 
> idle 127w
> 4.8ghz 1.35vid 370w 85c
> 4.7ghz 1.30vid 336w 76c
> 4.6ghz 1.25vid 309w 72c
> 4.5ghz 1.20vid 282w 67c
> 4.4ghz 1.15vid 258w 61c
> 4.3ghz 1.10vid 246w 58c
> 4.2ghz 1.05vid 230w 54c


That 140W jump between the highest and lowest is pretty significant.


----------



## orndorf77

I am sorry I am asking again but no one answered me the first time . why is my 3dmark 11 benchmark score lower with my i7 4790k @ 4.6ghz then my i7 4770k @ 4.3ghz ? is it because the i7 4790k is a different platform and 3dmark 11 has a different way of scoring each platform ?


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> the real problem is that there might only be a couple of degrees difference and that's within mounting variance. So while it might be interesting, it might also be useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rofl.
> That 140W jump between the highest and lowest is pretty significant.


I know, but that's Prime28.5 SmallFFT for you. At 4.8ghz 1.35 doing WCG it's 270watt load. I think I might retest with something not so hardcore, if anyone cares to see the difference.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Yep is a big thing on multi-GPU for sure. my regular gaming rig is 3x 780TI and 4960X. 1200W is not enough.


What about a multi-psu system? Not sure if there'd be enough room but it's a nice thought







1500W will have to be my choice i guess... love spending ~$450 for a power supply


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> the real problem is that there might only be a couple of degrees difference and that's within mounting variance. So while it might be interesting, it might also be useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rofl.


Then the it's hard to tell if there's a trend going on and the trend isn't that large.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I know, but that's Prime28.5 SmallFFT for you. At 4.8ghz 1.35 doing WCG it's 270watt load. I think I might retest with something not so hardcore, if anyone cares to see the difference.


Something less hardcore, yes. x264 custom is still probably above a normal usage but shouldn't be too far off. For me a good example would be chess.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I am sorry I am asking again but no one answered me the first time . why is my 3dmark 11 benchmark score lower with my i7 4790k @ 4.6ghz then my i7 4770k @ 4.3ghz ? is it because the i7 4790k is a different platform and 3dmark 11 has a different way of scoring each platform ?


It's the same platform, something else changed.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'd like to do testing like that but I don't have the gear and I don't feel like paying for it, lol.


Wall wart is $20 @ Walmart. The ZALMAN things you put inline on 8-pin and VGA, and you can isolate power draw to specific parts pretty easily, very cheaply. $200 total. Worthy investment.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I know, but that's Prime28.5 SmallFFT for you. At 4.8ghz 1.35 doing WCG it's 270watt load. I think I might retest with something not so hardcore, if anyone cares to see the difference.


It's pretty interesting to me, compared to 4770K and earlier systems. Kind of shows Intel wasn't just talking some smack about needing to do this to push further. That's a lot of wattage to push through such a small chip and not have it burn up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> What about a multi-psu system? Not sure if there'd be enough room but it's a nice thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1500W will have to be my choice i guess... love spending ~$450 for a power supply


Honestly, even at stock ,the power draw my system pulls is rather..well...obscene. Add in real OC, and the pros using 4x 1200W PSU makes sense. Like, if you gotta use PSU size to create a limit to how big your system gets...man...I love you... rofl. The only way my wife goes for it is because I have 3 monitors now.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Wall wart is $20 @ Walmart. The ZALMAN things you put inline on 8-pin and VGA, and you can isolate power draw to specific parts pretty easily, very cheaply.
> 
> It's pretty interesting to me, compared to 4770K and earlier systems. Kind of shows Intel wasn't just talking some smack about needing to do this to push further. That's a lot of wattage to push through such a small chip and not have it burn up.


That's 20 chocolate bars dude.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I am sorry I am asking again but no one answered me the first time . why is my 3dmark 11 benchmark score lower with my i7 4790k @ 4.6ghz then my i7 4770k @ 4.3ghz ? is it because the i7 4790k is a different platform and 3dmark 11 has a different way of scoring each platform ?


Sounds like a mystery...I love mysteries..


----------



## Peen

Yep, I've had this Kill-A-Watt forever, very nice to have.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Yep, I've had this Kill-A-Watt forever, very nice to have.


Well, I'll tell ya, if yyou have time and opportunity to bin chips or VGAs, those 8-pin meters are priceless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's 20 chocolate bars dude.












Where do you live that chocolate is that cheap?

LMAO.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I am sorry I am asking again but no one answered me the first time . why is my 3dmark 11 benchmark score lower with my i7 4790k @ 4.6ghz then my i7 4770k @ 4.3ghz ? is it because the i7 4790k is a different platform and 3dmark 11 has a different way of scoring each platform ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a mystery...I love mysteries..
Click to expand...

So the only thing that has changed is the CPU and the diference in clock speed? No changes in GPU settings etc?

I love a good mystery too.









Maybe @FtW 420 will see this as he knows a lot on the subject


----------



## Peen

Did a Devils Canyon (Haswell) load test with WCG which when I tested x264 was about the same load level temp and power consumption wise when I tested before

So idle was 130w everytime (SLI, Fans, etc)

4.8ghz 1.35vid 69c 270w +16w from 4.7ghz
4.7ghz 1.30vid 65c 254w +16w from 4.6ghz
4.6ghz 1.25vid 60c 239w +15w from 4.5ghz
4.5ghz 1.20vid 57c 224w +12w from 4.4ghz
4.4ghz 1.15vid 54c 212w +11w from 4.3ghz
4.3ghz 1.10vid 52c 201w +08w from 4.2ghz
4.2ghz 1.05vid 50c 193w

4.8ghz - 12.5% frequency and +28.5% power from 4.2ghz
4.7ghz - 10.7% frequency and +24% power from 4.2ghz
4.6ghz - 8.7% frequency and +19% power from 4.2ghz
4.5ghz - 6.7% frequency and +13.9% power from 4.2ghz
4.4ghz - 4.5% frequency and +9% power from 4.2ghz
4.3ghz - 2.4% frequency and +4% power from 4.2ghz


----------



## blueMach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Finally went and got an i7 4790K (batch L419B610, does that mean it was made in the 19th week of 2014?) and ASRock Z97 Extreme4. Price was $280 for the CPU and $105 for the motherboard (Microcenter FTW). When I get back home to install it in a couple days, I will add OC/VID and all that info. Will most likely not delid.
> 
> Picture: http://i.imgur.com/kG77rwe.jpg


Curious to hear your thoughts on your board as well. I've got a MSI Z87M Gaming and have been contemplating whether or not to sell it and get Z97.


----------



## Noufel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueMach*
> 
> Curious to hear your thoughts on your board as well. I've got a MSI Z87M Gaming and have been contemplating whether or not to sell it and get Z97.


keep it and wait for the z170 one


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Did it again with WCG which when I tested x264 was about the same load level temp and power consumption wise when I tested before
> 
> So idle was 130w everytime
> 
> 4.8ghz 1.35vid 69c 270w +16w from 4.7ghz
> 4.7ghz 1.30vid 65c 254w +16w from 4.6ghz
> 4.6ghz 1.25vid 60c 239w +15w from 4.5ghz
> 4.5ghz 1.20vid 57c 224w +12w from 4.4ghz
> 4.4ghz 1.15vid 54c 212w +11w from 4.3ghz
> 4.3ghz 1.10vid 52c 201w +08w from 4.2ghz
> 4.2ghz 1.05vid 50c 193w
> 
> So a 29% power consumption increase from 4.2ghz to 4.8ghz for 12.5% frequency


That's a 100w drop at max from Prime!


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> So the only thing that has changed is the CPU and the diference in clock speed? No changes in GPU settings etc?
> 
> I love a good mystery too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe @FtW 420 will see this as he knows a lot on the subject


the only other thing that changed is my operating system I am now using windows 8.1 .


----------



## orndorf77

I am going for it I am going to delid my processor . how do you suggest I do it with a razor or a vice ? I never did something like this before and I am not very mechanically inclined


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> the only other thing that changed is my operating system I am now using windows 8.1 .


3D mark 11 does better on window's 7 and 3D mark is better on windows 8


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Did it again with WCG which when I tested x264 was about the same load level temp and power consumption wise when I tested before
> 
> So idle was 130w everytime
> 
> 4.8ghz 1.35vid 69c 270w +16w from 4.7ghz
> 4.7ghz 1.30vid 65c 254w +16w from 4.6ghz
> 4.6ghz 1.25vid 60c 239w +15w from 4.5ghz
> 4.5ghz 1.20vid 57c 224w +12w from 4.4ghz
> 4.4ghz 1.15vid 54c 212w +11w from 4.3ghz
> 4.3ghz 1.10vid 52c 201w +08w from 4.2ghz
> 4.2ghz 1.05vid 50c 193w
> 
> 4.8ghz - 12.5% frequency and +28.5% power from 4.2ghz
> 4.7ghz - 10.7% frequency and +24% power from 4.2ghz
> 4.6ghz - 8.7% frequency and +19% power from 4.2ghz
> 4.5ghz - 6.7% frequency and +13.9% power from 4.2ghz
> 4.4ghz - 4.5% frequency and +9% power from 4.2ghz
> 4.3ghz - 2.4% frequency and +4% power from 4.2ghz


Sorry to quote my own post but made some changes. So you can see things climb pretty linearly. I might have made very slight math errors, but I don't think anything is too far off. Let me know if I did, I'm not that great at math some times


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I am going for it I am going to delid my processor . how do you suggest I do it with a razor or a vice ? I never did something like this before and I am not very mechanically inclined


Just get a better cooling solution, like a XSPC kit with a 420/480 rad...I am using a RX240mm and a RS 360 rad, just for my cpu, my temps are str8..fans on medium when benching...


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> the only other thing that changed is my operating system I am now using windows 8.1 .
> 
> 
> 
> 3D mark 11 does better on window's 7 and 3D mark is better on windows 8
Click to expand...

yup ^ i am confident that this is the reason.


----------



## Peppy197

I got a question:

Now that I have settled on my current settings delivering me a constant 4.8G, how do I change things now such that the CPU will throttle back to idle when I'm just reading these pages, and jump to heights of 4.8G when needed?

Thanks, ( ASUS Maximus HERO )


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> I got a question:
> 
> Now that I have settles on my current setting s delivering me a constant 4.8G, how do I change things now such that the CPU will throttle back to idle when I'm just reading these pages, and jumo to heights of 4.8G at need?
> 
> Thanks


Turn C1E, c3/c6, EIST on.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> yup ^ i am confident that this is the reason.


A 4.3 Haswell beating a 4.6 Haswell, because of different OS?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> yup ^ i am confident that this is the reason.
> 
> 
> 
> A 4.3 Haswell beating a 4.6 Haswell, because of different OS?
Click to expand...

you would be surprised at who much a OS can play in bechmarking... why competative benchers have even 4 OS's installed. i dont do 3D so all i need is XP and win 7


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> A 4.3 Haswell beating a 4.6 Haswell, because of different OS?


It's only a 6.5% increase in clock speed. So if everything was perfect, same settings, same OS and 3dmark scaled more with clockspeed that's the most you would see.


----------



## blueMach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Just get a better cooling solution, like a XSPC kit with a 420/480 rad...I am using a RX240mm and a RS 360 rad, just for my cpu, my temps are str8..fans on medium when benching...


Been thinking about XSPC and browsing vs Noctua NH-U14S that I'm using now. What is best bang for buck on XSPC kit on frozencpu site? Case is HAF-912 coolermaster


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> A 4.3 Haswell beating a 4.6 Haswell, because of different OS?


i think it's possible.
i just installed window 8.1 last night for the first time on my bench drive and i cant figure out how to turn my computer on with out having to put in a password. lol









................hopefully this weekend i'll be able to run some benches and test 3dmark and firestike on this 8.1 crud


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i think it's possible.
> i just installed window 8.1 last night for the first time on my bench drive and i cant figure out how to turn it on with out having to put in a password. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hopefully this weekend i'll be able to run some benches and test 3dmark and firestike on this 8.1 crud*


hopefully with sub zero temps as well


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i think it's possible.
> i just installed window 8.1 last night for the first time on my bench drive and i cant figure out how to turn my computer on with out having to put in a password. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ................hopefully this weekend i'll be able to run some benches and test 3dmark and firestike on this 8.1 crud


netplwiz


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueMach*
> 
> Been thinking about XSPC and browsing vs Noctua NH-U14S that I'm using now. What is best bang for buck on XSPC kit on frozencpu site? Case is HAF-912 coolermaster


The one in my "Lil' Boy" sig rig, get the RX rad, the 420mm if you can, works great with fans at about 1200...my 750ti is the loudest thing in my case, fans on both rads in push only...


----------



## BoredErica

I"m thinking such a large change is only present in that one bench, If, for example, switching to 8.1 acts like my CPU is 400mhz slower on chess or Oblivion, I will never switch to 8.1.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> the only other thing that changed is my operating system I am now using windows 8.1 .


What were your scores? I use Win8.1 and can give comparisons from my 4770K, have not run benches on my 4790K.

Sky Diver @ 4.6giggles

http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2194676

Physics Score: 12959

Fire Strike Extreme @ 4.7giggles

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2169440

Physics Score: 13483

I think all the older ones were pre Update1 or maybe even Win8 only so those wouldn't compare.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hopefully with sub zero temps as well


heck yeah bro!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> heck yeah bro!


hopefullu the 1600w evga psu will be at my house on friday/saturday in time for it lol, temp probes arrive friday so i can finally insulate the pots


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hopefullu the 1600w evga psu will be at my house on friday/saturday in time for it lol, temp probes arrive friday so i can finally insulate the pots


I've been waiting a while to hear what you think about this PSU.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> I've been waiting a while to hear what you think about this PSU.


well hopefully i can give a definite answer on friday, maybe saturday, depends on how lazy usps is feeling


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Honestly, even at stock ,the power draw my system pulls is rather..well...obscene. Add in real OC, and the pros using 4x 1200W PSU makes sense. Like, if you gotta use PSU size to create a limit to how big your system gets...man...I love you... rofl. The only way my wife goes for it is because I have 3 monitors now.


Well, this is going to be my "Dream Machine" of sorts that I've been planning for some 3 years and finally have income to support piecing it together. It won't be until next March that it's done probably, but that's ok







Starting with 1 290X and adding as I can. WC on every part I can get a block for with all the WC I can cram in a 900D


----------



## lilchronic

i waiting for a new 4790k hopefully friday it gets here


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i waiting for a new 4790k hopefully friday it gets here


hopefully it isnt a dog like that one you got now


----------



## carlhil2

My setup isn't the prettiest[ still have some work to do], but, it works for me. all fans are intake with the top rad blowing out...the other side has fans blowing in also, Corsair 540 Air..


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> What were your scores? I use Win8.1 and can give comparisons from my 4770K, have not run benches on my 4790K.
> 
> Sky Diver @ 4.6giggles
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/sd/2194676
> 
> Physics Score: 12959
> 
> Fire Strike Extreme @ 4.7giggles
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2169440
> 
> Physics Score: 13483
> 
> I think all the older ones were pre Update1 or maybe even Win8 only so those wouldn't compare.


Geez, not saving that VGA any, is ya? ROFL. I can't get mine up that high at ALL, 1250 is about the limit, 1285 for the best of the three.

Win8.1 does suck for the benches a bit, and I think I do see a bit of a drop in some games, too. but not like 300 MHz difference. But I will also say that Z97 seems a bit slower than Z87 for some reason, too.

Those card clocks tho...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> hopefully it isnt a dog like that one you got now


i hope not, im tired of dud chips









but whats the word on the ln2. ................. im pretty sure publix got the fridge full of dry ice i can pick a bunch up


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Turn C1E, c3/c6, EIST on.


Done that but she stays at 4.8G according to CPU-Z (fr and volts) and HWMonitor (volts)
I left C7 state disabled as you had not mentioned it.

I also noticed that if I load the defaults I still don't get throttling, although it is at 4.4G always in CPU-Z (not a dynamic readout?)

OK OK Now I see it CPUVcore nearer the top of HWMonitor
I was looking at VID

The CPU Vcore sometimes almost seems to dissapear ? 0.016 min ?

I am hoping this throttling will help extend my CPU's life? maybe 3 years max


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i hope not, im tired of dud chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but whats the word on the ln2. ................. im pretty sure publix got the fridge full of dry ice i can pick a bunch up


i dont think jones will rent me a smaller dewar, probably a 150L or more one, im gonna head down there and talk to them in person though and see tomorrow. But so far, we should probably be prepared for just DICE runs


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i dont think jones will rent me a smaller dewar, probably a 150L or more one, im gonna head down there and talk to them in person though and see tomorrow. But so far, we should probably be prepared for just DICE runs


sounds fun either way man, guna have them kpe's screaming.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> sounds fun either way man, guna have them kpe's screaming.


definitely better than the ambient temps in florida this week rofl


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Turn C1E, c3/c6, EIST on.


Cannot find any "+rep" button in your posted reply...... guess you have status herel


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> definitely better than the ambient temps in florida this week rofl


lol for real even my pool was hot


----------



## blueMach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> My setup isn't the prettiest[ still have some work to do], but, it works for me. all fans are intake with the top rad blowing out...the other side has fans blowing in also, Corsair 540 Air..


Looks fine to me. I just wonder if it would benefit me. I just ran IXTU benchmark with 24C room temp at 4.7 mult @ 1.25 vcore and temp max was 68C. If i try Prime small FFT it goes hot but I don't run anything like Prime as an app. Encoding X264 video is max I do and it gives me mid/high 50s.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueMach*
> 
> Looks fine to me. I just wonder if it would benefit me. I just ran IXTU benchmark with 24C room temp at 4.7 mult @ 1.25 vcore and temp max was 68C. If i try Prime small FFT it goes hot but I don't run anything like Prime as an app. Encoding X264 video is max I do and it gives me mid/high 50s.


You are good then, don't waste the loot...my rig is strictly for streaming my media, web surfing and the occasional benching, but, it will be on 24/7, and my voltage is set to 1.258 @4.7...oh, and, running VM's....


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> if ure stock vid is 1.15v.. ure 4.4ghz is at 1.25v so ure gonna need 1.35 for 4.6ghz.
> 
> as i said to others.. this kindda vid is going to be more common than those under 1.1v


I just rechecked it, stock voltage is 1.042v (which should been 1.05v actual). I just don't know why I can't even hit 4.6ghz even with 1.3v.... I'm currently at 1.215v at 4.5ghz, prime95 will crash but games 100% stable?


----------



## blueMach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> You are good then, don't waste the loot...my rig is strictly for streaming my media, web surfing and the occasional benching, but, it will be on 24/7, and my voltage is set to 1.258 @4.7...oh, and, running VM's....


Kinda the same thing I do. I've got this hooked to a 60 inch TV and wireless keyboard so I can sit in the recliner.







I got an old machine on my desk for VM's and dev work.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueMach*
> 
> Kinda the same thing I do. I've got this hooked to a 60 inch TV and wireless keyboard so I can sit in the recliner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got an old machine on my desk for VM's and dev work.


I was using my 4930K build to do these things, but, it is a power hog, my girl complains monthly...







..along with a 50 inch plasma, 3 fish tanks, AC,etc., etc....


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I was using my 4930K build to do these things, but, it is a power hog, my girl complains monthly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..along with a 50 inch plasma, *3 fish tanks*, AC,etc., etc....


oh?did i head fish tanks?lol


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> oh?did i head fish tanks?lol


An aggressive, semi -aggressive, and, schooling tank...each is 25 gallons..all 3 have two filters each, 2 have chillers, ...I don't even turn the heater on in the living room in the Winter because of the heat output everything puts out...


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> An aggressive, semi -aggressive, and, schooling tank...each is 25 gallons..all 3 have two filters each, 2 have chillers, ...


You sir, are a cash machine!i only have a 2ft and 1ft tank and i'm struggling


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> You sir, are a cash machine!i only have a 2ft and 1ft tank and i'm struggling


I work hard, it's treat yourself, not cheat yourself....







Savings Account, what's that?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I was using my 4930K build to do these things, but, it is a power hog, my girl complains monthly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..along with a 50 inch plasma, 3 fish tanks, AC,etc., etc....


Pretty normal North American living, really. I have four kids. They all need PC upgrades.

Look hon, it'll save on the power bill!

ROFL.

Actually gonna swap out two of the kids older 1100T rigs for the 4970Ks. Fish tanks are nothing when you have kids (I admit I have four or five myself, largest is 106 gallon).









The funny thing is that I asked a rep from my power company about my power use, and she said mine was about half the normal. I can't imagine twice the power bill.


----------



## blueMach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I work hard, it's treat yourself, not cheat yourself....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Savings Account, what's that?


Yea most of mine goes to feed my pets...I mean feed my twin 13 year old boys


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueMach*
> 
> Yea most of mine goes to feed my pets...I mean feed my twin 13 year old boys


Well, in that case,..responsibilities come first..







I have no dependents, she gone...


----------



## Edibrac

Here is a quick question for you guys. I am trying to overclock my 4690K on a Sabertooth Mark 2 with a Noctua U14s. The problem I am having is that the cpu frequency is changing under load alot. When it is set at 44, it bounces between 37 and 42. It just doesn't stay. At stock settings it only boosts to 37 but stays there under load. I was testing in the latest Prime95. Any thoughts?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> I just rechecked it, stock voltage is 1.042v (which should been 1.05v actual). I just don't know why I can't even hit 4.6ghz even with 1.3v.... I'm currently at 1.215v at 4.5ghz, prime95 will crash but games 100% stable?


Try 1.19 for 2.5.. 4.6 shld be 1.24. There must be some power draw issue that is limiting ure oc


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> An aggressive, semi -aggressive, and, schooling tank...each is 25 gallons..all 3 have two filters each, 2 have chillers, ...I don't even turn the heater on in the living room in the Winter because of the heat output everything puts out...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> You sir, are a cash machine!i only have a 2ft and 1ft tank and i'm struggling


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Pretty normal North American living, really. I have four kids. They all need PC upgrades.
> 
> Look hon, it'll save on the power bill!
> 
> ROFL.
> 
> Actually gonna swap out two of the kids older 1100T rigs for the 4970Ks. Fish tanks are nothing when you have kids (I admit I have four or five myself, largest is 106 gallon).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is that I asked a rep from my power company about my power use, and she said mine was about half the normal. I can't imagine twice the power bill.


I used to have multiple aquariums and had all sorts of fish, crustaceans, and others. Then I was down to one tank, then even mothballed that one. I miss the fish game.


----------



## cstkl1

*4790k L420B832 VID 1.052*

_CPU = [email protected], CACHE = [email protected]_


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



__


_
CPU = [email protected], CACHE = [email protected]_


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_ _


_
CPU = [email protected] CACHE = [email protected]_


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_ _


_

CPU = [email protected] , CACHE = [email protected]_


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## bkiserx7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I am going for it I am going to delid my processor . how do you suggest I do it with a razor or a vice ? I never did something like this before and I am not very mechanically inclined


Vise imo, very simple. Homedepot has a little one with nice bite.


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Try 1.19 for 2.5.. 4.6 shld be 1.24. There must be some power draw issue that is limiting ure oc


I'm running my voltage in the followings and other settings. Let me know if there anything can be changed. Thanks for your help, appreciate it.









CPU Ratio : All Cores
All Cores = 45
CPU Cache Ratio = 42
BCLK = 100.0
BCLK Ratio = 1
Spread Spectrum = Disabled
CPU OC Fixed mode = Enabled
Intel Speed Step = Auto
Intle Turbo Boost = Auto
Filter PLL Frequency = High
Internal PLL Voltage = Auto
PCIE PLL = Auto
Long Duration Power Limit = Auto
Long Duration Maintained = Auto
Short Duration Power Limit = Auto
Short Duration Maintained = Auto

DRAM = 2200Mhz
DRAM Performance Mode = Enabled

FIVR Switch Frequency Signature = Auto
FIVR Switch Frequency Offset = Auto
Vcore Voltage Mode = Adaptive
Vcore Adapter = 1.215v
Vcore Voltage additional offset = Auto
CPU Cache Voltage Mode = Adaptive
CPU Cache Voltage = 1.15v
CPU Cache Offset = Auto
System Agent Voltage Offset = Auto
CPU Analog IO Voltage Offset = Auto
CPU Digital IO Voltage Offset = Auto
CPU Integrated VR Fault = Auto
CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Mode = Auto

CPU Input Voltage = Fixed
Fixed Voltage = 1.9000v
CPU Load Line Calibration = Level 1
CPU Input Offset = +0mv
DRAM Voltage = 1.585v
PCH 1.05V Voltage = 1.082v
PCH 1.5V Voltage = 1.506v


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> I'm running my voltage in the followings and other settings. Let me know if there anything can be changed. Thanks for your help, appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Ratio : All Cores
> All Cores = 45
> CPU Cache Ratio = 42
> BCLK = 100.0
> BCLK Ratio = 1
> Spread Spectrum = Disabled
> CPU OC Fixed mode = Enabled
> Intel Speed Step = Auto
> Intle Turbo Boost = Auto
> Filter PLL Frequency = High
> Internal PLL Voltage = Auto
> PCIE PLL = Auto
> Long Duration Power Limit = Auto
> Long Duration Maintained = Auto
> Short Duration Power Limit = Auto
> Short Duration Maintained = Auto
> 
> DRAM = 2200Mhz
> DRAM Performance Mode = Enabled
> 
> CPU Input Voltage = Fixed
> Fixed Voltage = 1.9000v
> CPU Load Line Calibration = Level 1
> CPU Input Offset = +0mv
> DRAM Voltage = 1.585v
> PCH 1.05V Voltage = 1.082v
> PCH 1.5V Voltage = 1.506v


Increase ure loadline to maximum.
VCCIN u can reduce it to 1.75v.

Clock first with ure cache at 40/[email protected] U can up this later.


----------



## marik123

I decreased the cache speed to 4000 while maintain 1.15 (default is 1.12) and still having problem trying to get prime95 stable.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> I decreased the cache speed to 4000 while maintain 1.15 (default is 1.12) and still having problem trying to get prime95 stable.


Loadline?? U maxed it??

Disable pll overvoltage.

Set ure vcore n cache to manual. Not adaptive.


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Loadline?? U maxed it??


Level 1 LLC is maximum I can set, no voltage drop during load.

I even tried to use manual voltage on both, no go, computer auto restart once prime95 small fft starts. Dropped cache to 4000, same thing, no change...

As soon as I use CPU input voltage to 1.75v, the system refuse to load into windows. Right now testing with 1.85v.


----------



## NoDoz

I just got a 4790k and a asus deluxe z97 board. I set the bios to a OC profile just to try a quick OC out and its at 4.4ghz and is stable. I would like to manually OC it and hopefully get up to 4.8ghz. Is there a guide somewhere I could look at to go off of. I don't know a lot about manually OC'ing. It was at 1.31v around 60c @4.4ghz in the auto OC profile. Thanks for any help.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> Level 1 LLC is maximum I can set, no voltage drop during load.
> 
> I even tried to use manual voltage on both, no go, computer auto restart once prime95 small fft starts. Dropped cache to 4000, same thing, no change...
> 
> As soon as I use CPU input voltage to 1.75v, the system refuse to load into windows. Right now testing with 1.85v.


disable ure c-state. Thats y its not. C-state like c7 will reduce the vccin to by -0.1v.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> I just got a 4790k and a asus deluxe z97 board. I set the bios to a OC profile just to try a quick OC out and its at 4.4ghz and is stable. I would like to manually OC it and hopefully get up to 4.8ghz. Is there a guide somewhere I could look at to go off of. I don't know a lot about manually OC'ing. It was at 1.31v around 60c @4.4ghz in the auto OC profile. Thanks for any help.


load optimized setting
save and load
enter back into bios
whats ure cpu voltage reading?? this is ure vid at 4ghz.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> load optimized setting
> save and load
> enter back into bios
> whats ure cpu voltage reading?? this is ure vid at 4ghz.


Well there are some switches right on the mother board that I have enabled. Believe it was called TPU and something for the ram to get OC'd. Do I need to have those enabled to be able to OC?


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> load optimized setting
> save and load
> enter back into bios
> whats ure cpu voltage reading?? this is ure vid at 4ghz.


I shut the TPU off and loaded default settings. My core volt in cpu-z is reading 1.152. Its still going over 4ghz though.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Loadline?? U maxed it??
> 
> Disable pll overvoltage.
> 
> Set ure vcore n cache to manual. Not adaptive.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> Level 1 LLC is maximum I can set, no voltage drop during load.
> 
> I even tried to use manual voltage on both, no go, computer auto restart once prime95 small fft starts. Dropped cache to 4000, same thing, no change...
> 
> As soon as I use CPU input voltage to 1.75v, the system refuse to load into windows. Right now testing with 1.85v.


That what I was going to say...

No need to decrease input voltage... Was fine as is and not a liability. You will have stability issues thinking it's Vcore when you crash due to low input voltage, opening up a whole new can of worms.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> I shut the TPU off and loaded default settings. My core volt in cpu-z is reading 1.152. Its still going over 4ghz though.


1.071 in bios


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Well there are some switches right on the mother board that I have enabled. Believe it was called TPU and something for the ram to get OC'd. Do I need to have those enabled to be able to OC?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That what I was going to say...
> No need to decrease input voltage... Was fine as is and not a liability. You will have stability issues thinking it's Vcore when you crash due to low input voltage, opening up a whole new can of worms.


Wrong.

Input voltage 0.4v difference on asus mobo is sufficient. Asrock should be the same.

MSI and Gigabyte no idea but from the OC force that i had. Didnt have to touch it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Input voltage 0.4v difference on asus mobo is sufficient. Asrock should be the same.
> 
> MSI and Gigabyte no idea but from the OC force that i had. Didnt have to touch it.


Right, because your advice worked so well for him when he couldn't even boot, lol. There is a huge difference between not being able to boot vs not being fully stable. If he can't even boot, he is miles away from perfect stability. This means it is likely that voltage is more than just a little off.

I've look at many overclocks over the course of my OC chart. There's no harm in setting Vrin to anything under 2v at all. Anything lower is just a psychological bonus and may lead to instability if you drive it way too low. CPUs vary in how much input voltage they want, and if it's too low and you bsod it makes the issue much murkier because it's not immediately apparent what is causing the Bsod.

I can personally attest to your rule not being perfect as if you want to run my previous 4.6ghz OC, 1.42v Vcore with 1.82v, HAHAHAHA, no. Just no.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Input voltage 0.4v difference on asus mobo is sufficient. Asrock should be the same.


It's not specific to a motherboard. I for example would never use less than 1.9v but prefer 1.95v to make sure that isn't causing issues. Show me any evidence it's harmful, baring in mind that there's a thread or two here which are close to a year old now..


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It's not specific to a motherboard. I for example would never use less than 1.9v but prefer 1.95v to make sure that isn't causing issues. Show me any evidence it's harmful, baring in mind that there's a thread or two here which are close to a year old now..


Asus Maximus VI Extreme, Asus Maximus VI Hero, Asus Maximus VII Gene, Asus Sabertooth Z97 MKII, Giga Z87 OC Force,
24x4770k, 7x4790k ( as of today) 4x4770k died.

From i can see. Every one of those clocks are just gaming stable. Dont believe everything ppl post etc. It all depends on how to test them.
I do by scaling. A fix voltage scaling of 0.05v for every multi. When ppl break this. Its obvious that their lower multi was nvr stable.

Nobody saying its harmful. Saying there is no need. Intel Spec on VCCIn is 1.8v to 1.65v. This is base on no loadline and with C7 State. C-state reduces the vccin by 0.01v.

With so many threads. So many post. So many OC. So many ppl saying they have experience. Yet no one here even showing how good the 4790k IMC is. Its superb. Its taking a lot of ram timings that kills 4770k easily.

Intel - 4790k stock spec.
[email protected] with VCCIn 1.7v intial, Max 1.8v and C-State at 1.65v. Load at 1.7-1.75v.

VCCIN overvolting is just pushing errors further down the line. Thats my take from my own testing from day one of haswell. How i see this in ppl's clocks.. When they go higher multi.. they vcore suddenly takes a big jump.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Right, because your advice worked so well for him when he couldn't even boot, lol. There is a huge difference between not being able to boot vs not being fully stable. If he can't even boot, he is miles away from perfect stability. This means it is likely that voltage is more than just a little off.
> 
> I've look at many overclocks over the course of my OC chart. There's no harm in setting Vrin to anything under 2v at all. Anything lower is just a psychological bonus and may lead to instability if you drive it way too low. CPUs vary in how much input voltage they want, and if it's too low and you bsod it makes the issue much murkier because it's not immediately apparent what is causing the Bsod.
> 
> I can personally attest to your rule not being perfect as if you want to run my previous 4.6ghz OC, 1.42v Vcore with 1.82v, HAHAHAHA, no. Just no.


Not my rule dude.
as i said for MSI i cannot attest to the 0.4v. Cause nver testest one. I myself am preplexed what is wrong with the bios and mobo that doesnt allow it.

anyway already stated above on whats the intel spec.

but for those who read this thread and always find their clocks are not true. Seriously read sham guide.
and for those who want to know about ram clocking. seriously if u cannot get ure rtl's and imc training fix. U will start overvolting things.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> Every one of those clocks are just gaming stable. Dont believe everything ppl post etc. It all depends on how to test them.
> When ppl break this. Its obvious that their lower multi was nvr stable.


Don't believe when the guy who started the second largest thread on Intel CPU section of OCN.net, which happens to be specifically about Haswells, noted that he himself did extensive tests for his own 4.6ghz overclock in which a high input voltage was required for stability regardless of Vcore. I also extensively stressed the 4.5 setting ironically, hit it with XTU, x264, hundreds of hours of chess, and many, many hours of Prime.

You really don't think the voltage requirements vary from CPU to CPU?

You're a lost cause.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> disable ure c-state. Thats y its not. C-state like c7 will reduce the vccin to by -0.1v.


I've never seen that happen!


----------



## Peen

Guys, it's just computer stuff...calm down









Anyways, I did a very rough comparison of some stress tests...

If anyone cares about wattage being used, and temps...I came up with this earlier. It's not to say whats the best program, but to see if you're maybe running up to a PSU limit, or thermal limit. If you want to see any other tests let me know.

4.6ghz 1.25v
Delid + custom water
Ambient temp was 24c

They were 5min test just to get a quick idea. This is a whole system test, idle wattage is 130W

AIDA64 Inc FPU - 226W - 71C
AIDA64 No FPU - 216W - 65C
Realbench H.264 - 234W - 66C
x264 Bench 16T - 235W - 66C
x264 Bench 8T - 232W - 66C
Intel XTU - 220W - 67C
LinX 8192MB - 314W - 83C
Prime 28.5 Blend - 255W - 67C
Prime 28.5 Small - 303W - 84C
Prime 27.9 Blend - 247W - 64C
Prime 27.9 Small - 276W - 76C
WCG - 230W - 69C
OCCT Small - 272W - 71C
OCCT Medium - 250W - 65C
OCCT Large - 254W - 65C


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I've never seen that happen!


Same here. Looks normal with Hwinfo.


----------



## pmac

I am filling the Devils Canyon ownership form out and it requires proof of ownership post.
I assume I can do that in this thread? If not someone tell me where to re-post it.


----------



## Anusha

I wish the coolers everyone was using could be listed in the chart as well. I'm looking to upgrade my CPU cooler and this lack of vital info from the graph is really saddening.

Also it should include which test they were using to get the maximum temps. Some people use Prime 95, some people just using Realbench. I'm sure there is a 20-30C delta between the max temps observed in them. *Or let's fix the application. Most people cannot run Prime, so that's out. How about XTU? or the x264 benchmark.*


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I've never seen that happen!


it does. when it hits the low voltage. Unless ure mobo bios is interfering. vccin will drop to 1.65v.
Asus is running on intel spec. Initial 1.7, eventual 1.8, Load 1.75v, c-state 1.65v

again this is based on intel spec with no loadline
1.7v boot, 1.8v max, load 1.75v, C7 state 1.65v when multi drops. Thats the reason y ppl are have comp shutdown. There is a variance on how big ure voltage can go down from the intial voltage also other than the 0.4v difference.

generally i can tell u its fine up to 1.25v on vcore. above this u have to do things by ureself.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pmac*
> 
> 
> 
> I am filling the Devils Canyon ownership form out and it requires proof of ownership post.
> I assume I can do that in this thread? If not someone tell me where to re-post it.


if you mean for this devils canyon club, then right here


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Guys, it's just computer stuff...calm down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I did a very rough comparison of some stress tests...
> 
> If anyone cares about wattage being used, and temps...I came up with this earlier. It's not to say whats the best program, but to see if you're maybe running up to a PSU limit, or thermal limit. If you want to see any other tests let me know.
> 
> 4.6ghz 1.25v
> Delid + custom water
> Ambient temp was 24c
> 
> They were 5min test just to get a quick idea. This is a whole system test, idle wattage is 130W
> 
> AIDA64 Inc FPU - 226W 71C
> AIDA64 No FPU - 216W 65C
> Realbench H.264 - 234W 66C
> x264 Bench 16T - 235W 66C
> x264 Bench 8T - 232W 66C
> Intel XTU - 220W 67C
> LinX 8192MB - 314W 83C
> Prime 28.5 Blend - 255W 67C
> Prime 28.5 Small - 303W 84C
> Prime 27.9 Blend - 247W 64C
> Prime 27.9 Small - 276W 76C
> WCG - 230W 69C


Do u mind trying Linpack command rather than linx.
But seriously i am impressed with 4790k imc and stability of the vccin voltage.

There is no such thing as best program as u have stated. For me its always multiplier to voltage scaling. It has to hold. It will hit either a limit of the motherboard, cpu etc that ends up with ppl overvolting.


----------



## pmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> if you mean for this devils canyon club, then right here


Thank you


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I wish the coolers everyone was using could be listed in the chart as well. I'm looking to upgrade my CPU cooler and this lack of vital info from the graph is really saddening.
> 
> Also it should include which test they were using to get the maximum temps. Some people use Prime 95, some people just using Realbench. I'm sure there is a 20-30C delta between the max temps observed in them. *Or let's fix the application. Most people cannot run Prime, so that's out. How about XTU? or the x264 benchmark.*


I think the DC chart should consider using my chart as a template and build on from there. Yeah, there's a whole lot of info there but for the person charting it's only an extra 30 seconds and who knows when the info becomes useful later. I'd rather err on the side of too much info than too little.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> generally i can tell u its fine up to 1.25v on vcore. above this u have to do things by ureself.


this could be true though. i'm fine with the stock VRIN up to my 4.5Ghz OC with 1.23V Vcore and 40x/1.1V Uncore. But AUTO LLC takes to max LLC with Asus M6H, so it is actually 1.776V when using OCCT.

but 4.6GHz has been really crazy! stock VRIN isn't good enough. 1.8V isn't good enough. neither is 1.85V. But at 1.90V, I have good stability, but still not 100% stable. this is all at 1.27V. I cannot go above 1.28V maybe with my crappy cooler. need a new one right now really. gonna try 1.95V just to see if it improves things. else, i will have to wait for the new cooler which i still don't know what to get. i am not willing to delid it.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> this could be true though. i'm fine with the stock VRIN up to my 4.5Ghz OC with 1.23V Vcore and 40x/1.1V Uncore. But AUTO LLC takes to max LLC with Asus M6H, so it is actually 1.776V when using OCCT.
> 
> but 4.6GHz has been really crazy! stock VRIN isn't good enough. 1.8V isn't good enough. neither is 1.85V. But at 1.90V, I have good stability, but still not 100% stable. this is all at 1.27V. I cannot go above 1.28V maybe with my crappy cooler. need a new one right now really. gonna try 1.95V just to see if it improves things. else, i will have to wait for the new cooler which i still don't know what to get. i am not willing to delid it.


whats ure vid?? if u cant remember or not how to find it.
Save ure OC profile
Load optimized .. save and reboot
Enterback into bios and c whats ure 4ghz voltage is running at.

Assuming ure vid is 1.026v since ure saying 1.23v for 4.5ghz.

Try this for 4.6ghz
Set Loadline Max
Set CPU voltage Frequency 400
Set Dram Voltage Frequency 400 ( although i havent seen a big gain on this so far up to 2666mhz C10 tRDRD 4)
Set Initial VCCIN 1.7v
Set Eventual VCCIN 1.7v
Reduce Inital CPU PLL Termination / PLL Termination Reset / Eventual PLL Termination to 1v.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> whats ure vid?? if u cant remember or not how to find it.
> Save ore OC profile
> Load optimized .. save and reboot
> Enterback into bios and c whats ure 4ghz voltage is running at.
> 
> Assuming ure vid is 1.026v since ure saying 1.23v for 4.5ghz.
> 
> Try this for 4.6ghz
> Set Loadline Max
> Set CPU voltage Frequency 400
> Set Dram Voltage Frequency 400 ( although i havent seen a big gain on this so far up to 2666mhz C10 tRDRD 4)
> Set Initial VCCIN 1.7v
> Set Eventual VCCIN 1.7v
> Reduce Inital CPU PLL Termination / PLL Termination Reset / Eventual PLL Termination to 1v.


thanks. will give it a shot when i get back home.


----------



## r0cawearz

has anyone seen this before? my stock cpu voltage is 1.417.

batch L3, and mobo is z97x gaming 7 gigabyte. I just built this computer couple hours ago and turned on cpuz to see that it was 1.4v. i had to turn off all the speedstep, c1e stuff to see if it actually gave me 1.4v and it did.

is this normal for my gigabyte mobo? or did i do something wrong?


----------



## sdmf74

Please delete my original entry for SDMF74 (its 7th entry on spreadsheet).I have added new entry. Have had my chip for a about a week but not installed yet, waiting for MVIIF and caselabs case etc.
It's an L418C173 batch # (not sure if that is good or bad or even relevant) and unfortunately Malaysia chip. Will post results when everything gets here.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0cawearz*
> 
> has anyone seen this before? my stock cpu voltage is 1.417.
> 
> batch L3, and mobo is z97x gaming 7 gigabyte. I just built this computer couple hours ago and turned on cpuz to see that it was 1.4v. i had to turn off all the speedstep, c1e stuff to see if it actually gave me 1.4v and it did.
> 
> is this normal for my gigabyte mobo? or did i do something wrong?


*Yes. Update to the latest BIOS.*

That being said, manual voltages on VIN, VCore, VRing should be a very safe alternative that wouldn't matter what bios it's at.

Notice VRing may need a manual setting even after a new BIOS to be low.

Double check with a multimeter on the read points or just trust me.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0cawearz*
> 
> has anyone seen this before? my stock cpu voltage is 1.417.
> 
> batch L3, and mobo is z97x gaming 7 gigabyte. I just built this computer couple hours ago and turned on cpuz to see that it was 1.4v. i had to turn off all the speedstep, c1e stuff to see if it actually gave me 1.4v and it did.
> 
> is this normal for my gigabyte mobo? or did i do something wrong?


My 24/7 voltage is 1.408v......... @ 4900mhz







, but seriously I dont know why your voltage is that high at stock. Never owned a gb motherboard let alone a Z97. Go into bios and check all your settings


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> My 24/7 voltage is 1.408v......... @ 4900mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but seriously I dont know why your voltage is that high at stock. Never owned a gb motherboard let alone
> a Z97. Go into bios and check all your settings
> NVMND


He has to update the BIOS. It wasn't an idea. It was a fix.

It may not fix vring.


----------



## r0cawearz

ill give it a shot i figured it would be something like that. thanks

btw what are idle temps with an aircooler like 212 evo. @vcore 1.2v, 1.3v(waiting for my d14 to arrive)

also, how much vrin should i be looking at


----------



## orndorf77

I want to delid my i7 4790k . but I am not sure which method to use . if I do the razor method can I bend the pins by holding the chip to tight with my hand ? I know the hammer and vice method is faster . but which way is the safest ?


----------



## Wirerat

doesnt have pins.

So no you wont bend them.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> whats ure vid?? if u cant remember or not how to find it.
> Save ure OC profile
> Load optimized .. save and reboot
> Enterback into bios and c whats ure 4ghz voltage is running at.
> 
> Assuming ure vid is 1.026v since ure saying 1.23v for 4.5ghz.
> 
> Try this for 4.6ghz
> Set Loadline Max
> Set CPU voltage Frequency 400
> Set Dram Voltage Frequency 400 ( although i havent seen a big gain on this so far up to 2666mhz C10 tRDRD 4)
> Set Initial VCCIN 1.7v
> Set Eventual VCCIN 1.7v
> Reduce Inital CPU PLL Termination / PLL Termination Reset / Eventual PLL Termination to 1v.


stock VID is 1.056V

tried those settings.
cannot even pass one round of x264 benchmark with Vcores from 1.25V to 1.27V. i'll get back to tuning the VRIN.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I want to delid my i7 4790k . but I am not sure which method to use . if I do the razor method can I bend the pins by holding the chip to tight with my hand ? I know the hammer and vice method is faster . but which way is the safest ?


I believe in the vice-only method + some hair dryer on it to make it easier. I have talked about it in this thread a bit. Also look into the delid club in this forum.

I like it because instead of the vice+block method it avoids having to use good blocks, handing blocks well, or having a good vice that holds a block well.

But no method is 100% safe automatically.


----------



## EarlZ

I cant really imagine the vice + hair dryer method working that easy when I saw the video.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I cant really imagine the vice + hair dryer method working that easy when I saw the video.


It didn't (if you mean the video I posted), I needed a bit more force than he showed. I think he used an already delidded chip, or a heatgun which may be risky on temps.

But, it's still a safer method in my opinion, unless one is an excellent machinist on other methods.

I was scared the grip isn't as firm, but that fear is alleviated with some tape protection.


----------



## blueMach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I wish the coolers everyone was using could be listed in the chart as well. I'm looking to upgrade my CPU cooler and this lack of vital info from the graph is really saddening.
> 
> Also it should include which test they were using to get the maximum temps. Some people use Prime 95, some people just using Realbench. I'm sure there is a 20-30C delta between the max temps observed in them. *Or let's fix the application. Most people cannot run Prime, so that's out. How about XTU? or the x264 benchmark.*


I would be interested in results of everyone using the benchmark test in XTU. It takes a couple of minutes. I got max of 68c with ambiant 24c. Settings as follows:
4.7ghz with vcore 1.25 1600 xmp memory 39 uncore
cooler Noctua NH-U14S


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> stock VID is 1.056V
> 
> tried those settings.
> cannot even pass one round of x264 benchmark with Vcores from 1.25V to 1.27V. i'll get back to tuning the VRIN.


Ure 4.6ghz should be 1.25v
again dont clock ure cache speed or voltage atm. leave it at 1.1v 40x.
up the cpu voltage fequency to 600

run ure rams at stock for the moment.

leave initial pll voltage to 1.7v, eventual 1.65v.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I believe in the vice-only method + some hair dryer on it to make it easier. I have talked about it in this thread a bit. Also look into the delid club in this forum.
> 
> I like it because instead of the vice+block method it avoids having to use good blocks, handing blocks well, or having a good vice that holds a block well.
> 
> But no method is 100% safe automatically.


I delided my cpu I am trying to get the balck glue off . do I have to get it all off ? or can I leav it ?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I delided my cpu I am trying to get the balck glue off . do I have to get it all off ? or can I leav it ?


Try with something plastic like a credit card because it may be softer than the PCB (careful with the resistors/capacitors next to the die). It helps a lot to be thinner because the IHS will be closer to the die. I guess it doesn't have to be perfect, just thin enough.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Try with something plastic like a credit card because it may be softer than the PCB (careful with the resistors/capacitors next to the die). It helps a lot to be thinner because the IHS will be closer to the die. I guess it doesn't have to be perfect, just thin enough.


I think I broke my cpu. I turn the power on and i am not getting any picture . I did it using the razor method . I think I broke it when I was cleaning it I got thermal paste on the back of it the part that goes into the socket so I cleaned it off with artic cpu cleaner . I don't knoe what else I could have done wrong. any ideas on what I can do to fix it ?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Did a Devils Canyon (Haswell) load test with WCG which when I tested x264 was about the same load level temp and power consumption wise when I tested before
> 
> So idle was 130w everytime (SLI, Fans, etc)
> 
> 4.8ghz 1.35vid 69c 270w +16w from 4.7ghz
> 4.7ghz 1.30vid 65c 254w +16w from 4.6ghz
> 4.6ghz 1.25vid 60c 239w +15w from 4.5ghz
> 4.5ghz 1.20vid 57c 224w +12w from 4.4ghz
> 4.4ghz 1.15vid 54c 212w +11w from 4.3ghz
> 4.3ghz 1.10vid 52c 201w +08w from 4.2ghz
> 4.2ghz 1.05vid 50c 193w
> 
> 4.8ghz - 12.5% frequency and +28.5% power from 4.2ghz
> 4.7ghz - 10.7% frequency and +24% power from 4.2ghz
> 4.6ghz - 8.7% frequency and +19% power from 4.2ghz
> 4.5ghz - 6.7% frequency and +13.9% power from 4.2ghz
> 4.4ghz - 4.5% frequency and +9% power from 4.2ghz
> 4.3ghz - 2.4% frequency and +4% power from 4.2ghz


These are great numbers, ty!

I think it's important to note the difference between idle and load, not really the difference in absolute load power when you have like 120w of "other stuff" in your system.

I don't know if you had c-states etc enabled, but if we assume 10 watts idle from the CPU, then you get 73w from [email protected] and 150w from [email protected] That falls into expected values.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I think I broke my cpu. I turn the power on and i am not getting any picture . I did it using the razor method . I think I broke it when I was cleaning it I got thermal paste on the back of it the part that goes into the socket so I cleaned it off with artic cpu cleaner . I don't knoe what else I could have done wrong. any ideas on what I can do to fix it ?


Triple-check that it's seated in the socket correctly


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Triple-check that it's seated in the socket correctly


when I press the power button i trys to start but I turns off imedietly


----------



## orndorf77

I just delidid my cpu and my computer is not working I am trying to reseat it now. is it bad if I get thermalpaste on the capacitors ?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I just delidid my cpu and my computer is not working I am trying to reseat it now. is it bad if I get thermalpaste on the capacitors ?


If you pull the cpu back out, check the pins in the socket carefully...if you see any that are shinier than the rest it's possible they got moved a little. If so, you can use a magnifying glass and needle to carefully move the pins back in place.
Been though that a few times....actually got a brand new mobo with bent pins once.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Sorry to here about that. If your paste is non conductive then you may be allright.

Last week I failed a delid on one of my DC's, I clobbered it so hard one of the capacitors broke off.


----------



## marik123

I'm thinking about deliding my chip as well, runs in the 100C range when I apply 1.3v during prime95 small fft. Stock voltage is 1.042v, prime95 runs at 60c and currently using hyper 212+ evo lapped with mirror finish with 2000 grid sand paper.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> when I press the power button i trys to start but I turns off imedietly


Most definitely need to try and reseat it. Also before you put the ihs on give the cpu pcb a wiggle in the slot carefully. Check for bent pins while you have it out too. Unless you can see damage somwhere its not likley the cpu.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Most definitely need to try and reseat it. Also before you put the ihs on give the cpu pcb a wiggle in the slot carefully. Check for bent pins while you have it out too. Unless you can see damage somwhere its not likley the cpu.


I also put thermal paste on the capacitors that are next to the diy . is that bad ? I try reseating it is in the rite place. I think I broke it when I was cleaning the black glue off of it. I used artic clean cpu cleaner I socked the whole chip in it. or I could of broke it from sqeesinig the cpu to thight with my hand when I delidid using the rasor method. what do you think is the problem ? excuse my spelling I am posting with my phone


----------



## yenclas

Last week got my 4790K batch number L331C516. Not a good chip. 4,6Ghz with 1,29 vocre to be stable (prime 28.5 with 82ºC max core temp).

Today goy another chip and had same batch number !!!!!!!!!!!!























This night test the new chip. Same batch = same oc ?


----------



## orndorf77

this is a stupid question. but I am asking it because when I was deliding my i7 4790k I got thermal paste on the pins on the back of the cpu. should I put the cpu in a cup of 91% isopropyl alcohol to make sure its clean? I don't know what else I can do to fix my cpu


----------



## Earth Dog

LOL, 11 results in 5700 posts... OCN, you too big and un organized!!!!


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Last week got my 4790K batch number L331C516. Not a good chip. 4,6Ghz with 1,29 vocre to be stable (prime 28.5 with 82ºC max core temp).
> 
> Today goy another chip and had same batch number !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This night test the new chip. Same batch = same oc ?


yep pretty much the same.
i had L331C518 did only [email protected] no more scaling.
and same, one guy named Gunslinger has L352C119 and exact like mine no scaling.
need L4 for more chanches.


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> yep pretty much the same.
> i had L331C518 did only [email protected] no more scaling.
> and same, one guy named Gunslinger has L352C119 and exact like mine no scaling.
> need L4 for more chanches.


I like [email protected] !!!!!!

Mine (first) with batch number L331C516 do [email protected] !!!







And

Later test new one with same batch number......


----------



## yenclas

repeated


----------



## Pheesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> this is a stupid question. but I am asking it because when I was deliding my i7 4790k I got thermal paste on the pins on the back of the cpu. should I put the cpu in a cup of 91% isopropyl alcohol to make sure its clean? I don't know what else I can do to fix my cpu


Is your thermal paste conductive? You mentioned you have it on the capacitors...what exactly have you done after de-lidding. Did you apply paste under the IHS and then remount, or?


----------



## NoDoz

Well I think my posts got lost but I would really appreciate some help. I would like some help OCing my 4790k. I have a Asus Deluxe z97 mobo. I read somewhere that the only thing I need to change is:

change to XMP
adjust core ratio
adjust cache min/max
adjust voltage

If this is correct, then could someone give me advice on what I need to set things to for 4.8ghz? Not trying to get a super OC but just a bump in performance. Its already running at 4.4 ghz stock so that isn't terrible.

Thanks for the help, giving +1


----------



## wholeeo

Talking about delidding reminds me of the dude that had used a spoon or some crap like that







, going to have to search for that thread now, it was a classic.

edit:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1378998/i-killed-my-3770k/0_100


----------



## orndorf77

can I soak my chip with the hs off in a cup of 91% isiopropyl alcohol to get all the gunk off it ? or will I damage my chip even more ?


----------



## A L I E N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> An aggressive, semi -aggressive, and, schooling tank...each is 25 gallons..all 3 have two filters each, 2 have chillers, ...I don't even turn the heater on in the living room in the Winter because of the heat output everything puts out...


lol, the hobbies must run together. I have two reef tanks, a 90 gal corner and 30 gal tall, one with SPS corals and the other with softies. Between MH's, LED's, Vortech's, return pumps, skimmers, reactors, controllers and everything else I know I add a lot to my electric bill each month. It's all good though, I have this hobby and a number more for my enjoyment not to save money lol.


----------



## superV

guys any news about European shops if they have some L4 ??


----------



## Pit2k

Hmm got my trident x 2400 memory last night, setting xmp profile for 2400 makes it run at 667, had to manually adjust to 1200. Not much difference in benches, tried cinebench and 3d mark, but could not do high rez 3d mark compassion as im not paying money for a damn benchmark


----------



## fateswarm

The razor method kills if you go through the PCB with the blade. The capacitors are shorted with Liquid Pro or other very conductive pastes like that. Regular alcohol (preferably 90+) should be fine to clean anything on a cpu, a long as it dries.

If you tried to clean with the razor over the glue, big mistake. A credit card or other soft plastic might be better since it's often softer than the PCH. And it needs care to not hit a capacitor and disconnect it or break it.

The PCB is a *very* sensitive area around the die, it has connections going through it to connect the die with the grid.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> The razor method kills if you go through the PCH with the blade. The capacitors are shorted with Liquid Pro or other very conductive pastes like that. Regular alcohol (preferably 90+) should be fine to clean anything on a cpu, a long as it dries.
> 
> If you tried to clean with the razor over the glue, big mistake. A credit card or other soft plastic might be better since it's often softer than the PCH. And it needs care to not hit a capacitor and disconnect it or break it.
> 
> The PCH is a *very* sensitive area around the die, it has connections going through it to connect the die with the grid.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Talking about delidding reminds me of the dude that had used a spoon or some crap like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , going to have to search for that thread now, it was a classic.
> 
> edit:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1378998/i-killed-my-3770k/0_100


Butchered that one


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> can I soak my chip with the hs off in a cup of 91% isiopropyl alcohol to get all the gunk off it ? or will I damage my chip even more ?










you still have not told us what thermal paste you used ?

I use a clean cloth to remove excess paste or a small brush just put a small amount of isiopropyl alcohol on the cloth and wipe the gunk off if any paste is still there use the small brush dipped in the alcohol gently brush off paste then dry off with the cloth


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> The razor method kills if you go through the PCH with the blade. The capacitors are shorted with Liquid Pro or other very conductive pastes like that. Regular alcohol (preferably 90+) should be fine to clean anything on a cpu, a long as it dries.
> 
> If you tried to clean with the razor over the glue, big mistake. A credit card or other soft plastic might be better since it's often softer than the PCH. And it needs care to not hit a capacitor and disconnect it or break it.
> 
> The PCH is a *very* sensitive area around the die, it has connections going through it to connect the die with the grid.


there was black glue on the capacitors around and inbetween them. I put the artic cpu cleaner on if for a few minutes to loosen thd glue I then scraped it with a credit card to clean it but I was gentle. do the capacitors around the die break or bend easy? is there a way I can fix it?


----------



## fateswarm

s/PCH/PCB there obviously.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> there was black glue on the capacitors around and inbetween them. I put the artic cpu cleaner on if for a few minutes to loosen thd glue I then scraped it with a credit card to clean it but I was gentle. do the capacitors around the die break or bend easy? is there a way I can fix it?


can you get a magnifing glass and look at the caps? Make sure they are all there. Also I have seen cracks the length of the die ruin a cpu that are tiny as a hair.

Look very close at the die for a line.


----------



## fateswarm

I don't know what that cleaner is. Probably just alcohol or something similarly safe.

Make sure you don't have bent pins on the motherboard's LGA too.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Will hopefully be picking this up tonight for Frankenstein


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> These are great numbers, ty!
> 
> I think it's important to note the difference between idle and load, not really the difference in absolute load power when you have like 120w of "other stuff" in your system.
> 
> I don't know if you had c-states etc enabled, but if we assume 10 watts idle from the CPU, then you get 73w from [email protected] and 150w from [email protected] That falls into expected values.


Right, and I had all idle states enable. My 4770K idled the same, and SLI adds 30w to idle. But I found it interesting to see the voltage x watts curve.


----------



## =FIB=Goldberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> can you get a magnifing glass and look at the caps? Make sure they are all there. Also I have seen cracks the length of the die ruin a cpu that are tiny as a hair.
> 
> Look very close at the die for a line.


Any chance you can can take a good close up picture and post it on here so we can have a look ?


----------



## canard

My non delidded L4 seems pretty stable at
4.6 Ghz / 1.23 V
4.7 Ghz / 1.28 V

Looking for a reasonnable OC, I Settled at 4.6, max temp never exceeds 70°

Seems it's a good average chip right ?

Now I was wondering if there were any tricks to decrease Vcore further more, as I run pretty much everything on auto.
If I could run 4.7 at 1.26 I would be a happy panda.


----------



## h2spartan

Is this about right for win 8.1 firestrike score?

4790k - [email protected]
Corsair Dom Plats - 2400mhz 9-11-11-31
Titan Black - 1201mhz/1,[email protected]


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Is this about right for win 8.1 firestrike score?
> 
> 4790k - [email protected]
> Corsair Dom Plats - 2400mhz 9-11-11-31
> Titan Black - 1201mhz/1,[email protected]


Looks right to me. Actually, do you have some board software installed, seems like it might be about 50-100 points low.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Looks right to me. Actually, do you have some board software installed, seems like it might be about 50-100 points low.


Board software? as in the drivers from the ASUS website for my Maximus VI Impact? I flashed latest bios and installed latest chipset driver.

I also have read something about win 8 scores being lower than win 7, so maybe that's it?


----------



## Marc79

I have a similar physics score at 4.7Ghz.


----------



## Drew010

Guys mine just came in, batch L419B544! I know that batch has nothing to do with the overclocking, but I noticed that a lot of people with the L419B series had some great results!


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Board software? as in the drivers from the ASUS website for my Maximus VI Impact? I flashed latest bios and installed latest chipset driver.
> 
> I also have read something about win 8 scores being lower than win 7, so maybe that's it?


Yeah, Win8 is slower, for sure. could just be test differences, whatever, 50 points is within test variations, different drivers affect results too, and it was a long time ago that I played with Titan Black. Could also be cache speed.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Yeah, Win8 is slower, for sure. could just be test differences, whatever, 50 points is within test variations, different drivers affect results too, and it was a long time ago that I played with Titan Black. Could also be cache speed.


Okay, thank you. I'll toy around with bios a bit more and see if I can bring my physics score up at 4.6ghz. I haven't messed with cache speed at all.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I have a similar physics score at 4.7Ghz.


Do you run win 8.1 with your 4790k?


----------



## Marc79

Yes, 8.1 standard non-Pro.


----------



## Weber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Is this about right for win 8.1 firestrike score?
> 
> 4790k - [email protected]
> Corsair Dom Plats - 2400mhz 9-11-11-31
> Titan Black - 1201mhz/1,[email protected]


I found Firestrike really likes the ram to be oc. Like 102.2 X 45 better than 100 X 46


----------



## setter

Got a second chip in yesterday, L419B533. First one i got was an L336D106. Going by cpuz reading, vid on the L3 was 1.264, 1.200 on the L4.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Okay, thank you. I'll toy around with bios a bit more and see if I can bring my physics score up at 4.6ghz. I haven't messed with cache speed at all.


cache speed help's a little in firestrike. it's actually one of the few things you see a good performance increase in from raising the cache ratio


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Yes, 8.1 standard non-Pro.


I'm running pro w/ Media Center.

Odd.


----------



## Marc79

1600Mhz Ram, 4.0Ghz Cache/Uncore, and I run FireStrike off Steam. Games play fine that's all that matters to me anyway, well except Watch Dogs...


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> cache speed help's a little in firestrike. it's actually one of the few things you see a good performance increase in from raising the cache ratio


awesome, thanks for the info!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Input voltage 0.4v difference on asus mobo is sufficient. Asrock should be the same.
> 
> MSI and Gigabyte no idea but from the OC force that i had. Didnt have to touch it.


vcin depends on the chip ive had some chips that only needed 1.9v and some that needed 2.1v vcin


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> I found Firestrike really likes the ram to be oc. Like 102.2 X 45 better than 100 X 46


Thanks! Ill try adjusting it a bit!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> awesome, thanks for the info!


no problem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Thanks! Ill try adjusting it a bit!


memory speed also help's. you could try 9-10-10 28 or 9-11-10-28 that could give you another 100 points


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no problem
> memory speed also help's. you could try 9-10-10 28 or 9-11-10-28 that could give you another 100 points


what would you recommend setting cache ratio to for 4.6ghz just to start things off?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> what would you recommend setting cache ratio to for 4.6ghz just to start things off?


you could try 4.3ghz with 1.2v and if you can work you're way up from there
but keep cache voltage just under you're multiplyer voltage


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> what would you recommend setting cache ratio to for 4.6ghz just to start things off?


I've seen others and tested myself with 4770K that up to 42 is useful, over that, not so much. ASUS' guide suggests that 200-300 MHz lower than CPU is sufficient.

I run my 4770K @ 46/46.

Still working on the 4790K. What's really interesting is that I can run higher NB speeds with less voltage on my 4770K, but the 4790K can do more CPU multi. Not sure if that's just how it work in general, or just my chips.

Really enjoying the level of complexity here, to be honest, gives lots of tweaking time.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you could try 4.3ghz with 1.2v and if you can work you're way up from there
> but keep cache voltage just under you're multiplyer voltage


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> I've seen others and tested myself with 4770K that up to 42 is useful, over that, not so much. ASUS' guide suggests that 200-300 MHz lower than CPU is sufficient.
> 
> I run my 4770K @ 46/46.
> 
> Still working on the 4790K. What's really interesting is that I can run higher NB speeds with less voltage on my 4770K, but the 4790K can do more CPU multi. Not sure if that's just how it work in general, or just my chips.
> 
> Really enjoying the level of complexity here, to be honest, gives lots of tweaking time.


Thank you again guys! I will mess with it some more after work and report back with some more firestrike runs!


----------



## orndorf77

I delidid my i7 4790k and now it does not work I just got it Monday from newegg I called newegg and explained what I did the guy said he really wants to help me he sent me a shipping label he said just try to make the processor look as neat as possible and hopefully they'll except it . should I buy crazy glue and glue the heat spreader back on ?


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I delidid my i7 4790k and now it does not work I just got it Monday from newegg I called newegg and explained what I did the guy said he really wants to help me he sent me a shipping label he said just try to make the processor look as neat as possible and hopefully they'll except it . should I buy crazy glue and glue the heat spreader back on ?


honestly, you knew the risk, accept the consequence


----------



## r0cawearz

can anyone help me with my temps? im running a 212 evo with 2 gentletyphoons(push/pull) and im getting really high temps with stock volts/clock on aida64. it shoots up to 100c so i had to lower my volts to 1.1 @ 4.4ghz and its now hittin 77c


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I delidid my i7 4790k and now it does not work I just got it Monday from newegg I called newegg and explained what I did the guy said he really wants to help me he sent me a shipping label he said just try to make the processor look as neat as possible and hopefully they'll except it . should I buy crazy glue and glue the heat spreader back on ?


yeah glue it back on and send it in they will replace it









you can use 3M super adhesive weather stripping to glue it down
four dab's of that in each corner and line it up you should be fine as long as there is no signs of physical damage


----------



## cennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I delidid my i7 4790k and now it does not work I just got it Monday from newegg I called newegg and explained what I did the guy said he really wants to help me he sent me a shipping label he said just try to make the processor look as neat as possible and hopefully they'll except it . should I buy crazy glue and glue the heat spreader back on ?


did they give you a rma label even though you told them it was delidded?
newegg is not known to be good with any returns in general.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> honestly, you knew the risk, accept the consequence


If I knew it was going to break I would not have done it . I explained to newegg exactly what I did . they sent me a free shipping lable. and said to make it look as neat as possible. so my question is should I glue the hs back on ?


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cennis*
> 
> did they give you a rma label even though you told them it was delidded?
> newegg is not known to be good with any returns in general.


yes they did they sent me a free shipping lable to. I gave the guy my puppy voice


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> If I knew it was going to break I would not have done it . I explained to newegg exactly what I did . they sent me a free shipping lable. and said to make it look as neat as possible. so my question is should I glue the hs back on ?


Should have done vice method. Definitely looks a lot easier and less risky IMO. As long as you don't apply too much force and tape down the cpu.

If you attempt delid on next chip, try vice.


----------



## cennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> yes they did they sent me a free shipping lable to. I gave the guy my puppy voice


Let us know how it goes, but definitely glue it back on ...
wish you luck.


----------



## orndorf77

I feel like a dummy. If I knew it was so dangerous I would have not tried deliding. I did evrey thing the rite way . there is no damage to the pcb or capacitors that I can see. its a shame I had it stable @ 4.6ghz with 1.195v in my bios. but my temperatures were 80c running aida64 and I have a corsair h100i


----------



## Pit2k

Here is mine with 4790k @ 4.7ghz Trident X memory @ 2400 10-12-12-31 and 2 290s



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Is this about right for win 8.1 firestrike score?
> 
> 4790k - [email protected]
> Corsair Dom Plats - 2400mhz 9-11-11-31
> Titan Black - 1201mhz/1,[email protected]


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I feel like a dummy. If I knew it was so dangerous I would have not tried deliding. I did evrey thing the rite way . there is no damage to the pcb or capacitors that I can see. its a shame I had it stable @ 4.6ghz with 1.195v in my bios. but my temperatures were 80c running aida64 and I have a corsair h100i


Yeah man. It sucks. You lost a good chip. It is the reason I am so reluctant to do it. I mean, right now temps are pretty normal. As much as I want better tamps, I'm not sure I want to take that chance. But if I build up enough confidence, I will attempt the vice method. Looks very simple...

BTW to anyone who has tried the vice method. Is there a certain direction I should have the chip face? I mean, can I pound away at any side of the pcb and be fine?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> If I knew it was going to break I would not have done it . I explained to newegg exactly what I did . they sent me a free shipping lable. and said to make it look as neat as possible. so my question is should I glue the hs back on ?


yes


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pit2k*
> 
> Here is mine with 4790k @ 4.7ghz Trident X memory @ 2400 10-12-12-31 and 2 290s


Hmmm, I guess mine seems pretty close to where it should be. I think I could probably get a bit more out of it with some tweaking though.


----------



## cennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pit2k*
> 
> Here is mine with 4790k @ 4.7ghz Trident X memory @ 2400 10-12-12-31 and 2 290s


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Hmmm, I guess mine seems pretty close to where it should be. I think I could probably get a bit more out of it with some tweaking though.


can you guys run 3dmark11 P physics?


----------



## trickeh2k

Finally done with my first ever water cooling build







Here's my validation

http://valid.x86.fr/9nikvr

Awesome photo quality alá le phone.


----------



## Pit2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cennis*
> 
> can you guys run 3dmark11 P physics?


I could once i get home, in 35minutes, still at work.


----------



## lilchronic

windows 7 - [email protected] 4.8Ghz /4.5Ghz uncore 2666Mhz @ 11-13-13-32

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2352713


----------



## teximex

Greetings all, this is my first post!

So is 1.5v safe for the 4790K? I got mine, L419B609, to 4.8ghz on air cooling @ 1.499v

http://valid.canardpc.com/pc7wxm

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## cennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pit2k*
> 
> I could once i get home, in 35minutes, still at work.


alright expecting your results
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> windows 7 - [email protected] 4.8Ghz /4.5Ghz uncore 2666Mhz @ 11-13-13-32
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2352713


can you post 3dm11 physics performance scores thanks


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Finally done with my first ever water cooling build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my validation
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/9nikvr
> 
> Awesome photo quality alá le phone.


wow nice build what is that ? a asus z97 rog hero a i7 4790k ? is that a triple radiator I see ? very nice


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cennis*
> 
> alright expecting your results
> can you post 3dm11 physics performance scores thanks


4.7Ghz 3dmark 11
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7844183


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Should have done vice method. Definitely looks a lot easier and less risky IMO. As long as you don't apply too much force and tape down the cpu.
> 
> If you attempt delid on next chip, try vice.


I am never going to attempt delidding again . I just hope newegg excepts my rma


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teximex*
> 
> Greetings all, this is my first post!
> 
> So is 1.5v safe for the 4790K? I got mine, L419B609, to 4.8ghz on air cooling @ 1.499v
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pc7wxm
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input.


welcome to overclock.net









hell noooo bro







, unless ur on cold at -50/-100 °C
low it down to 1.30/1.35v that's what people say round here.


----------



## Asus11

im so glad ive finally got a half decent chip..

can't wait to finish off my WC loop and finally get to mess & play around!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> welcome to overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hell noooo bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , unless ur on cold at -50/-100 °C
> low it down to 1.30/1.35v that's what people say round here.


1.35v - 1.45v depending on how much you value your chip


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> im so glad ive finally got a half decent chip..
> 
> can't wait to finish off my WC loop and finally get to mess & play around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.35v - 1.45v depending on how much you value your chip


i know bout value the stuff you own,but will be better not to see someone again crying after some time that he killed his cpu.
obviously if you got the cash,then no problem


----------



## cennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 4.7Ghz 3dmark 11
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7844183


Hmm some people get 13000 with 4.5ghz and 2400mhz cl9...
Im always had trouble too. Your score is similar to mine


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Ure 4.6ghz should be 1.25v
> again dont clock ure cache speed or voltage atm. leave it at 1.1v 40x.
> up the cpu voltage fequency to 600
> 
> run ure rams at stock for the moment.
> 
> leave initial pll voltage to 1.7v, eventual 1.65v.


I was running the cache at 35x / 1.15V and RAM at 1600 (XMP is 2400) until I got the core stable.

I'll try again tonight. Right now commuting to work. :sadness:


----------



## Pit2k

Here ya go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cennis*
> 
> alright expecting your results
> can you post 3dm11 physics performance scores thanks


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0cawearz*
> 
> can anyone help me with my temps? im running a 212 evo with 2 gentletyphoons(push/pull) and im getting really high temps with stock volts/clock on aida64. it shoots up to 100c so i had to lower my volts to 1.1 @ 4.4ghz and its now hittin 77c


You're probably running Adaptive voltage and getting VCore spikes.

How are your temps when you're not using synthetic benchmarks?


----------



## cennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pit2k*
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go.


seems abit low, your firestrike scores looked alright


----------



## Derp

Has anyone posted temperature results from a 4790k running it's default 4.4GHz turbo on all cores with the included stock heatsink while stressing with prime95 28.5? The heatsink included with processors have always been enough to cool the processor at it's default speeds without throttling.

I don't think this is possible with this CPU release.


----------



## fateswarm

It's not.


----------



## r0cawearz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> You're probably running Adaptive voltage and getting VCore spikes.
> 
> How are your temps when you're not using synthetic benchmarks?


do gigabyte boards have anything like adaptive voltage? my idle temps are around 30-40c, mid 40s with the stock volt(1.21v)

also, i'm currently running aida @ 4.6ghz 1.18v reachign around 88c max


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Has anyone posted temperature results from a 4790k running it's default 4.4GHz turbo on all cores with the included stock heatsink while stressing with prime95 28.5? The heatsink included with processors have always been enough to cool the processor at it's default speeds without throttling.
> 
> I don't think this is possible with this CPU release.


Tell em' to use Linpack. That's worse for temps.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> wow nice build what is that ? a asus z97 rog hero a i7 4790k ? is that a triple radiator I see ? very nice


Thanks man









ASUS Maximus VII Hero
4790k (at stock for the moment)
Alphacool NexXxos ST30 360 in the top and 240 in the front with Aerocool Dead Silence fans


----------



## spacin9

Here's my third 24-hour prime stable submission and most likely the last. 4700 Mhz / 1.360-1.344v. All thermal status OK = pass... barely.

4.7 Ghz was my goal and I crashed at varying voltages and settings in 4, 8, 11 and 16 hours. This is the absolute limit for my chip for 24-prime stable. 4.8 would take probably go into 1.4v and higher and no way my temps won't throttle.

I did a quick power test with my Corsair link and AX 1200i with these settings and one GTX 780 Ti. Idle- *128 w*. Full small FFT load- *310w*. I don't use speedstep. It runs 4700 Mhz on all cores at all times.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0cawearz*
> 
> do gigabyte boards have anything like adaptive voltage? my idle temps are around 30-40c, mid 40s with the stock volt(1.21v)
> 
> also, i'm currently running aida @ 4.6ghz 1.18v reachign around 88c max
> I think with Gigabyte you can achieve adaptive like voltages by turning on C states. Then open up HWinfo and check the Vcore reading (not the VID reading) on idle. This was for Haswell.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> It's not.


oh and you tested this you're self? ................ claims like that need details "bro"


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> oh and you tested this you're self? ................ claims like that need details "bro"


Read the thread. It has been tested multiple times. And found to be incapable.


----------



## Pit2k

It does seem low but im not worried as its an old piece of software.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cennis*
> 
> seems abit low, your firestrike scores looked alright


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> oh and you tested this you're self? ................ claims like that need details "bro"


I understand you're annoyed by Fateswarm for the other thread but I think he's right in this case. DC runs at 4.2ghz! On a stock cooler on Linpack, that is insanity. 1.25v, 4.3ghz, Linpack at max with my D14, with my chip being known to be one of the cooler Haswells out there, and I was hitting like 100C. What happens if we replace my D14 with stock? Oh lord.


----------



## h2spartan

Should I turn c states off if im running adaptive? Or does it really matter?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Should I turn c states off if im running adaptive? Or does it really matter?


My experience with Haswells was that it varies from motherboard to motherboard. For example, adaptive does literally nothing positive as far as I can tell on my board. Nothing. At all. Yet somebody on Asus board might try to correct me and ask me what I'm smoking.

IIRC for Asus boards and z87, adaptive does affect idle voltage.


----------



## combatant3219

Have my 4790K (L419B533) running stable at 4.7Ghz with 42x on the Cache and RAM at 2400Mhz (10-12-12-31)

Settings are:
vcore - 1.255v in BIOS (CPU-Z/HWMon report 1.272V under load)
VCCIN - 1.82v
Cache V - 1.18v

Motherboard is MSI Z87 MPower with BIOS 1.9

Temps maxed out at 84C cooled by a H110 under Prime95 27.9 (17 Hours Stable). Not bothering with 28.5 at the moment.

Now pushing up Cache to 44x and will then have a play around with getting 4.8Ghz stable.

Temps at 4.7Ghz are lower than temps on my 4770K at 4.5Ghz @ 1.225V, but the TIM is still pretty crap. I can see that if I need 1.35vcore for 4.8 then temps will likely become an issue when stressing.


----------



## Beatwolf

What should uncore be set at for stock, and if i want to start out at 4.6 after that?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I am never going to attempt delidding again . I just hope newegg excepts my rma


Several of us mentioned looking for bent socket pins, and I don't remember you replying?
Did you look or not?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I understand you're annoyed by Fateswarm for the other thread but I think he's right in this case. DC runs at 4.2ghz! On a stock cooler on Linpack, that is insanity. 1.25v, 4.3ghz, Linpack at max with my D14, with my chip being known to be one of the cooler Haswells out there, and I was hitting like 100C. What happens if we replace my D14 with stock? Oh lord.


I'll check this sooner or later at my end, but I'm happy with my chip so I don't want to see what happens lol. My chip wants 1.125v @ x42 when under-load, throw FMA3 at that and I can easily see it going to 100 degrees.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Have my 4790K (L419B533) running stable at 4.7Ghz with 42x on the Cache and RAM at 2400Mhz (10-12-12-31)
> 
> Settings are:
> vcore - 1.255v in BIOS (CPU-Z/HWMon report 1.272V under load)
> VCCIN - 1.82v
> Cache V - 1.18v
> 
> Motherboard is MSI Z87 MPower with BIOS 1.9
> 
> Temps maxed out at 84C cooled by a H110 under Prime95 27.9 (17 Hours Stable). Not bothering with 28.5 at the moment.
> 
> Now pushing up Cache to 44x and will then have a play around with getting 4.8Ghz stable.
> 
> Temps at 4.7Ghz are lower than temps on my 4770K at 4.5Ghz @ 1.225V, but the TIM is still pretty crap. I can see that if I need 1.35vcore for 4.8 then temps will likely become an issue when stressing.


ohh finally some news bout batches, people started to ##$%^& bout temps and stuff...ridiculous


----------



## combatant3219

Yeah, seems the batches here in Australia are all around the same. A couple of guys have bought from different retailers in different parts of the country but received the same batch # L419B533.

Another store near work has L419B540 in stock. Same guy that bought L419B533 got L419B540 on his second chip. L419B540 apparently needed slightly higher volts for the same clock, but then again there's variance within batches too.

Just hoping mine scales well and will do 4.8 on reasonable volts. If not I may take another ticket in the silicon lottery. 4.7 @ 1.272v isn't too bad though


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I am never going to attempt delidding again . I just hope newegg excepts my rma


I am sorry that happened to you, but had you listened to multiple people months ago to be happy with your 4.2ghz 4770K, you would have hundreds of dollars in your pocket and a functioning kick-ass PC. If I had to bet, I am going to guess Newegg does not replace your CPU. If you do end up buying a new one, please just enjoy it.


----------



## bmg2

Anyone who screws up their processor by delidding, and then tries to get someone to replace it should be ashamed of themselves. Just man-up and move on, and try to learn from the experience.


----------



## shremi

Hi guys i need some insight on this

4790k

Delidded with coolaboratory ultra now @ 1.3v and 4.7 my temps during p95 v28.5 are going bananas .... H100 cooler here

I used the 1344 - 1344 trick but i dont think the temps seem normal what do you guys think ?????


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Hi guys i need some insight on this
> 
> 4790k
> 
> Delidded with coolaboratory ultra now @ 1.3v and 4.7 my temps during p95 v28.5 are going bananas .... H100 cooler here
> 
> I used the 1344 - 1344 trick but i dont think the temps seem normal what do you guys think ?????


If you want anybody to be able to comment on the temps you need to show them in the post itself.


----------



## biz1

my 4790k's at 4.6ghz @ 1.25V vcore

"stability" (and temperature) is kind of subjective

it survives aida64
it survives the x264 encoding test from the other thread
it crashes in prime95 28.5
it throttles in intel burn test (but still passes)

not really sure what to do with that result.

i'm guessing it's like GPUs that can't pass furmark... it doesnt mean they'll crash during games
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Has anyone posted temperature results from a 4790k running it's default 4.4GHz turbo on all cores with the included stock heatsink while stressing with prime95 28.5? The heatsink included with processors have always been enough to cool the processor at it's default speeds without throttling.
> 
> I don't think this is possible with this CPU release.


maybe 4.0 is possible if it doesn't try to increase vcore or boost (isn't the whole point of boost to not boost if it's unsafe?)

on my gigabyte board, the adaptive voltage stuff was on by default and prime would crash instantly on stock settings (even with better cooling than the bundled hsf)


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If you want anybody to be able to comment on the temps you need to show them in the post itself.


Sorry i forgot about that i was getting temp around mid high 80s ...


----------



## Gunslinger.

4790K's (twins)

L419B535 - air - 4.7GHz XTU at 1.25V - 4.8GHz XTU/WPrime 1024 at 1.32V max temp 91
L419B538 - air - 4.7GHz XTU at 1.25V - 4.8GHz XTU/WPrime 1024 at 1.32V max temp 91

Just messing around benching on air, not looking for stability yet.









Using Megahalems with a Delta on it.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> 4790K's (twins)
> 
> L419B535 - air - 4.7GHz XTU at 1.25V - 4.8GHz XTU/WPrime 1024 at 1.32V max temp 91
> L419B538 - air - 4.7GHz XTU at 1.25V - 4.8GHz XTU/WPrime 1024 at 1.32V max temp 91
> 
> Just messing around benching on air, not looking for stability yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using Megahalems with a Delta on it.


Nice


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> 4790K's (twins)
> 
> L419B535 - air - 4.7GHz XTU at 1.25V - 4.8GHz XTU/WPrime 1024 at 1.32V max temp 91
> L419B538 - air - 4.7GHz XTU at 1.25V - 4.8GHz XTU/WPrime 1024 at 1.32V max temp 91
> 
> Just messing around benching on air, not looking for stability yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using Megahalems with a Delta on it.


Mother of god, more like identical twins!


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Here's my third 24-hour prime stable submission and most likely the last. 4700 Mhz / 1.360-1.344v. All thermal status OK = pass... barely.
> 
> 4.7 Ghz was my goal and I crashed at varying voltages and settings in 4, 8, 11 and 16 hours. This is the absolute limit for my chip for 24-prime stable. 4.8 would take probably go into 1.4v and higher and no way my temps won't throttle.
> 
> I did a quick power test with my Corsair link and AX 1200i with these settings and one GTX 780 Ti. Idle- *128 w*. Full small FFT load- *310w*. I don't use speedstep. It runs 4700 Mhz on all cores at all times.


Nice to see that H80i keeping up! Did you delid ?


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Nice to see that H80i keeping up! Did you delid ?


Of course... liquid ultra between the core and IHS. And I went back the H100i.

I don't even know how this compares... because no one has even tried to do 24-hour stable according to my rules. As of right now... I win this thread.


----------



## trickeh2k

Anyone else had this? Just downloaded latest version of Prime and selected preset Small FFT's. My temps shot up top 96-100 within 0,5 second which seems really off (idle temps where 34, no oc ASUS default settings which is running the cpu at max clock). I know Prime stresses the **** out of the cpu, but this just seems waaaay off?


----------



## blueMach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Sorry i forgot about that i was getting temp around mid high 80s ...


They do get hot. If your keeping under 85 at 4.7 compared to my Noctua U14S that throttles at 4.6 in small ffts I think you doing pretty good.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Anyone else had this? Just downloaded latest version of Prime and selected preset Small FFT's. My temps shot up top 96-100 within 0,5 second which seems really off (idle temps where 34, no oc ASUS default settings which is running the cpu at max clock). I know Prime stresses the **** out of the cpu, but this just seems waaaay off?


What cooler and settings? sig says stock and noctua?

But if running prime 28.5 small ffts, its normal.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> What cooler and settings? sig says stock and noctua?
> 
> But if running prime 28.5 small ffts, its normal.


Custom water loop, doesn't matter imo. Temps shouldn't go from stock to throttle in less than 0,5 secs. Just set this system up but playing Grid Autosport for about 1 hour made the temp go up tp 55 at most (wasn't taxing the cpu more than about 48%, but still).


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Custom water loop, doesn't matter imo. Temps shouldn't go from stock to throttle in less than 0,5 secs. Just set this system up but playing Grid Autosport for about 1 hour made the temp go up tp 55 at most (wasn't taxing the cpu more than about 48%, but still).


You can try remounting, but if get same thing, it is what it is. I delidded just like many others to avoid exactly what you just posted. I am on custom water as well and running prime 28.5 with 1.28Vcore temps were hitting near 100C. after delidding they max out mid 70's, same settings.

Is your vid for stock up around 1.25v or so?

Prime 28.5 small ffts at 1.25V is an instant 160W just cpu usage...given tim solution was meant for 80W cpu...so yep it can throttle instantly with that much wattage. If it were solder tim....temps would be fine.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Nice to see that H80i keeping up! Did you delid ?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course... liquid ultra between the core and IHS. And I went back the H100i.
> 
> I don't even know how this compares... because no one has even tried to do 24-hour stable according to my rules. As of right now... I win this thread.
Click to expand...

24h small ftt?


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> You can try remounting, but if get same thing, it is what it is. I delidded just like many others to avoid exactly what you just posted. I am on custom water as well and running prime 28.5 with 1.28Vcore temps were hitting near 100C. after delidding they max out mid 70's, same settings.
> 
> Is your vid for stock up around 1.25v or so?
> 
> Prime 28.5 small ffts at 1.25V is an instant 160W just cpu usage...given tim solution was meant for 80W cpu...so yep it can throttle instantly with that much wattage. If it were solder tim....temps would be fine.


No challenge to me opt? No 24-hour prime95? Lots of sages on here... with sage advice.


----------



## Beatwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatwolf*
> 
> What should uncore be set at for stock, and if i want to start out at 4.6 after that?


Also, why use prime? Is the new version "Haswell compatible" again? if not I don't see the point. the stress it gives is insanely unrealistic


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> No challenge to me opt? No 24-hour prime95? Lots of sages on here... with sage advice.


I usually just run 10-12 hrs, then raise vcore .005 to .007 above that, never failed that way. But easy to run 24...its just a stress test, not a big deal. You mean regular blend, except hit custom and change mem to 8-12mb, I also change from 3 mins to 4mins, to make sure each ffts hits at least 2x.

I was going to run last run with last changes I made 12....but just for you, ill let it go 24.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I usually just run 10-12 hrs, then raise vcore .005 to .007 above that, never failed that way. But easy to run 24...its just a stress test, not a big deal. You mean regular blend, except hit custom and change mem to 8-12mb, I also change from 3 mins to 4mins, to make sure each ffts hits at least 2x.
> 
> I was going to run last run with last changes I made 12....but just for you, ill let it go 24.


Excellent! Run a torture test, since we both have 16 GB RAM, do just 10000 MB and 15 minute tests. Leave the minimum at 8 FFT. Good luck.. I'm sure you'll win. And I want to see your work.... no scrunching those windows down. And I want to see your actual full load voltage.. not CPU-z voltage it's inaccurate.

Now I warn you.. I failed a test @ 16 hours. I want to see all 8 boxes say " all tests completed in 24h 0min with zero errors and zero warnings."

You have to beat 4700 Mhz and 97c on your worst core... should be easy for you.

And I encourage anyone else who wants to do a _real_ stress test to do this.


----------



## opt33

lol...no problem, ill get 2 screenshots one running, one done, with large boxes, my max temps will be high 70's or low 80's.

Once delidded, I have no issue running prime long runs. Isnt any worse than a 3 day run of number crunching on 8 threads.

Mine is unlikely to fail at 16 hours, because again, Im running mine at nearly .01 volt higher than required for 12hrs stable. Same reason I never bsod in games.

I also gave up on 4.8ghz...I will need about 1.34 to 1.35v for prime stable, and temps in high 80's...and some of programs I use, while not as bad as prime, are 100% load, hence will stick with 4.7 and lower vcore..


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Yeah, seems the batches here in Australia are all around the same. A couple of guys have bought from different retailers in different parts of the country but received the same batch # L419B533.
> 
> Another store near work has L419B540 in stock. Same guy that bought L419B533 got L419B540 on his second chip. L419B540 apparently needed slightly higher volts for the same clock, but then again there's variance within batches too.
> 
> Just hoping mine scales well and will do 4.8 on reasonable volts. If not I may take another ticket in the silicon lottery. 4.7 @ 1.272v isn't too bad though


good to see you here mate


----------



## blueMach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> lol...no problem, ill get 2 screenshots one running, one done, with large boxes, my max temps will be high 70's or low 80's.
> 
> Once delidded, I have no issue running prime long runs. Isnt any worse than a 3 day run of number crunching on 8 threads.
> 
> Mine is unlikely to fail at 16 hours, because again, Im running mine at nearly .01 volt higher than required for 12hrs stable. Same reason I never bsod in games.
> 
> I also gave up on 4.8ghz...I will need about 1.34 to 1.35v for prime stable, and temps in high 80's...and some of programs I use, while not as bad as prime, are 100% load, hence will stick with 4.7 and lower vcore..


Is this the cooling solution you have?
http://www.xs-pc.com/watercooling-kits/raystorm-d5-ax360-watercooling-kit


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> lol...no problem, ill get 2 screenshots one running, one done, with large boxes, my max temps will be high 70's or low 80's.
> 
> Once delidded, I have no issue running prime long runs. Isnt any worse than a 3 day run of number crunching on 8 threads.
> 
> Mine is unlikely to fail at 16 hours, because again, Im running mine at nearly .01 volt higher than required for 12hrs stable. Same reason I never bsod in games.
> 
> I also gave up on 4.8ghz...I will need about 1.34 to 1.35v for prime stable, and temps in high 80's...and some of programs I use, while not as bad as prime, are 100% load, hence will stick with 4.7 and lower vcore..


See you in 24 hours!

*edit*

If you hit say 80c on your worst core after the first small FFT run, chances are you'll only go up 3-4c worse after that. It's all about stability after that. Tell me if that's your experience.


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> good to see you here mate


haha, you too mate!

In case anyone was wondering tw33k is "the other guy" I was talking about.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueMach*
> 
> They do get hot. If your keeping under 85 at 4.7 compared to my Noctua U14S that throttles at 4.6 in small ffts I think you doing pretty good.


Nahhhh man I was running custom blend with 90% usage of ram with the 1344-1344 FFts

It seems that my liquid ultra has no effect at all maybe it doesn't work anymore I am going to work on the weekend to get my rig up again ad see if my loop can take the heat better so far I think I am stuck @ 4.8 trying 1.34 vcore and it's a no go


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> 4790K's (twins)
> 
> L419B535 - air - 4.7GHz XTU at 1.25V - 4.8GHz XTU/WPrime 1024 at 1.32V max temp 91
> L419B538 - air - 4.7GHz XTU at 1.25V - 4.8GHz XTU/WPrime 1024 at 1.32V max temp 91
> 
> Just messing around benching on air, not looking for stability yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using Megahalems with a Delta on it.


Which motherboards are you using? Or is it the same board?


----------



## MCFC

Any experiences with the *L418*C304 batch? I already own it but unfortunately have to wait for my case rma to be sorted out which can take weeks...


----------



## stubass

Why not set up everything on a table and play with it? put the mobo on the box or cardboard.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> Any experiences with the *L418*C304 batch? I already own it but unfortunately have to wait for my case rma to be sorted out which can take weeks...


i'm waiting news too from L4 batches.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Why not set up everything on a table and play with it? put the mobo on the box or cardboard.


yep,put everything on mobo box and play a bit.i did like that with my i7 990x.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Why not set up everything on a table and play with it? put the mobo on the box or cardboard.


I might just do that


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Ure 4.6ghz should be 1.25v
> again dont clock ure cache speed or voltage atm. leave it at 1.1v 40x.
> up the cpu voltage fequency to 600
> 
> run ure rams at stock for the moment.
> 
> leave initial pll voltage to 1.7v, eventual 1.65v.


didn't do any good.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Got two more today since my failed delid.

L419B610 [email protected]
L419B593 [email protected]

4.8 not stable on either chip at any given voltage or adjustment.


----------



## Olivon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> 4790K's (twins)
> 
> L419B535 - air - 4.7GHz XTU at 1.25V - 4.8GHz XTU/WPrime 1024 at 1.32V max temp 91
> L419B538 - air - 4.7GHz XTU at 1.25V - 4.8GHz XTU/WPrime 1024 at 1.32V max temp 91
> 
> Just messing around benching on air, not looking for stability yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using Megahalems with a Delta on it.


Really good samples Gunslinger


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Got two more today since my failed delid.
> 
> L419B610 [email protected]
> L419B593 [email protected]
> 
> 4.8 not stable on either chip at any given voltage or adjustment.


damm,not good ...seems like L419B5/6 its not good.
i don't understand this scaling problem.
on 4770k there was no more scaling cuz of high voltages,cuz u got 4.7 round 1.35 etc etc,with this one there is space for voltages but not scaling.
cuz u can do [email protected]/1.25v..then stop.
why?
what i think is that these devils are 4770k duds and they added some voltage regulators just to get lower voltages to 4.4 or 4.5/4.6 and nothing more.temps are the same and the tim is the same as a 4770k just 2/3 °C less cuz of lower voltages.
well these are binned cpus bla bla.don't think so.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> damm,not good ...seems like L419B5/6 its not good.
> i don't understand this scaling problem.
> on 4770k there was no more scaling cuz of high voltages,cuz u got 4.7 round 1.35 etc etc,with this one there is space for voltages but not scaling.
> cuz u can do [email protected]/1.25v..then stop.
> why?
> what i think is that these devils are 4770k duds and they added some voltage regulators just to get lower voltages to 4.4 or 4.5/4.6 and nothing more.temps are the same and the tim is the same as a 4770k just 2/3 °C less cuz of lower voltages.
> well these are binned cpus bla bla.don't think so.


I was thinking this at first but look how many 4770k are maxed out at 4.2-4.4?

Intel sold us the same cpu twice. They where holding back all the high binned 4770k to resale as dc. Which explains why so many 4770k were poor clockers.

I dont think its better anything. Its a different looking package. Intel just held out the best ones and sold them later.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I was thinking this at first but look how many 4770k are maxed out at 4.2-4.4?
> 
> Intel sold us the same cpu twice. They where holding back all the high binned 4770k to resale as dc. Which explains why so many 4770k were poor clockers.
> 
> I dont think its better anything. Its a different looking package. Intel just held out the best ones and sold them later.


i don't think so.these are same cpus 4770k with added voltage regulator just to improve a bit ovc to 4.4 ghz.
no binned cpus at all just a bit of luck same as 4770k.
i think if u get a 4770k dud that could only do 4.2/4.3ghz and u add these voltage regulator you can get 4.4 and a bit more 4.7ghz with good voltages.
the only improvement on 4790k is getting all 4.5/4.6/4.6ghz on lower voltages, so this way you have a little/no temp difference.
but to get a 5 ghz the % is almost the same as a 4770k,maybe a little improvement.
but don't tell me these are binned cpus.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Guess I'll have to see which batch my newly acquired 4790k came from, surprised on how inexpensive this chip was as well.


----------



## Earth Dog

Im curious why people are still hanging on to batch numbers. Since Ivybridge really, they have meant relatively nothing... Its like being able to count cards in black jack.. sounds like it sways things in your favor, and it does, but the % it sways it is utterly small to the point of not bothering to do it (ok BJ is a bad example but.......)

Is there are strong correlation now in the DC CPU than Haswell?


----------



## glm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I was thinking this at first but look how many 4770k are maxed out at 4.2-4.4?
> 
> Intel sold us the same cpu twice. They where holding back all the high binned 4770k to resale as dc. Which explains why so many 4770k were poor clockers.
> 
> I dont think its better anything. Its a different looking package. Intel just held out the best ones and sold them later.


This.
My 47*7*0K Batch# L323C549 that I got in March 2014 won't do P95 v28.5 at 4200 with less than 1.30 vcore.

Also, I think they binned out all the best 47*9*0K!
Otherwise how do you explain the small spread (4.5-4.8) of OC's we are seeing with DC? Where are the best chips? Can they make Xeons out of them? Or save all the best ones for employees?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i don't think so.these are same cpus 4770k with added voltage regulator just to improve a bit ovc to 4.4 ghz.
> no binned cpus at all just a bit of luck same as 4770k.
> i think if u get a 4770k dud that could only do 4.2/4.3ghz and u add these voltage regulator you can get 4.4 and a bit more 4.7ghz with good voltages.
> the only improvement on 4790k is getting all 4.5/4.6/4.6ghz on lower voltages, so this way you have a little/no temp difference.
> but to get a 5 ghz the % is almost the same as a 4770k,maybe a little improvement.
> but don't tell me these are binned cpus.


we have no specs on the changes that are made on the pcb to support your theory. If there is please link it.

All we know is the info intel marketing released.

Which is what I think the whole deal is. They sold tons of low binned 4770ks. Now they are selling off the better ones. Its a conpany that exists to make money. Im not calling them evil for it. I commend them for not raising the price.

Besides if it was anything except binned 4770k there would be some kind difference when they are at the same clocks. Which there is not.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> damm,not good ...seems like L419B5/6 its not good.
> i don't understand this scaling problem.
> on 4770k there was no more scaling cuz of high voltages,cuz u got 4.7 round 1.35 etc etc,with this one there is space for voltages but not scaling.
> cuz u can do [email protected]/1.25v..then stop.
> why?
> what i think is that these devils are 4770k duds and they added some voltage regulators just to get lower voltages to 4.4 or 4.5/4.6 and nothing more.temps are the same and the tim is the same as a 4770k just 2/3 °C less cuz of lower voltages.
> well these are binned cpus bla bla.don't think so.


Yeah I agree. Not much scaling at all.

SuperV, If I recall, didnt last week you had one that did 4.7 at a super low voltage but would not run at 4.8 at all?


----------



## cstkl1

@superV
Ok made headway on M6e wprime


so far seems the same issue that i had when was running on 920 x58 2250 C7 on hypers above 4.5ghz.
but comparatively asus m6e has more bios options to tackle this.

problem starts at 4.6ghz. again this issue u wont notice on prime. most ppl overvolt their cpu/vccin to compensate.

will tell u more superv when whole rig is under water by end of the month.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Which motherboards are you using? Or is it the same board?


Asus NDA board - will be opening an "official" thread once its "officially" launched.


----------



## Drew010

Would it happen to rhyme with Shmaximus Sheven Shformula?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Yeah I agree. Not much scaling at all.
> 
> SuperV, If I recall, didnt last week you had one that did 4.7 at a super low voltage but would not run at 4.8 at all?


yes i had that dud(dud for me)[email protected] and no more scaling.
it's impossible that these are binned cpus.max i can say, these cpus were tested to see if works(standard test for all the tech stuff u buy) and that's it.
cpu binning adds costs and time increase.(i don't believe what says that intel whatever on linus interview)
my idea is that these 4790k are just normal 4770k with stuff added to lower the voltage to get 4.4 with lower temps,and *it's clearly visible* people got cpus that get 4.5/4.6 at very low voltages but after 4.4/4.5/4.6 is exact like a 4770k and delidding is almost obligated if you want to reach high freqs and acceptable temps.yes it is a an improvement to 4.4 but after 4.4 is an exact 4770k.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> yes i had that dud(dud for me)[email protected] and no more scaling.
> it's impossible that these are binned cpus.max i can say, these cpus were tested to see if works(standard test for all the tech stuff u buy) and that's it.
> cpu binning adds costs and time increase.(i don't believe what says that intel whatever on linus interview)
> my idea is that these 4790k are just normal 4770k with stuff added to lower the voltage to get 4.4 with lower temps,and *it's clearly visible* people got cpus that get 4.5/4.6 at very low voltages but after 4.4/4.5/4.6 is exact like a 4770k and delidding is almost obligated if you want to reach high freqs and acceptable temps.yes it is a an improvement to 4.4 but after 4.4 is an exact 4770k.


definitely plausible.

Anyone know what clockspeed on 4770k/4790k can hit 1000 cinebenchr15?

I thinks it takes 5ghz or higher judging by th way the score seems scale less at higher clocks.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> yes i had that dud(dud for me)[email protected] and no more scaling.
> it's impossible that these are binned cpus.max i can say, these cpus were tested to see if works(standard test for all the tech stuff u buy) and that's it.
> cpu binning adds costs and time increase.(i don't believe what says that intel whatever on linus interview)
> my idea is that these 4790k are just normal 4770k with stuff added to lower the voltage to get 4.4 with lower temps,and *it's clearly visible* people got cpus that get 4.5/4.6 at very low voltages but after 4.4/4.5/4.6 is exact like a 4770k and delidding is almost obligated if you want to reach high freqs and acceptable temps.yes it is a an improvement to 4.4 but after 4.4 is an exact 4770k.


Hope you get a better one. Some of these DC's give the impression at low volts that there going to scale well but they don't. At least thats what I have seen in my three.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> definitely plausible.
> 
> Anyone know what clockspeed on 4770k/4790k can hit 1000 cinebenchr15?
> 
> I thinks it takes 5ghz or higher judging by th way the score seems scale less at higher clocks.


I get about 965 at 4.8G/1.379 volts which is prob too high a voltage for long term
But that is with HT enabled, otherwise it drops to a 660 or so score


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Hope you get a better one. Some of these DC's give the impression at low volts that there going to scale well but they don't. At least thats what I have seen in my three.











i'm a bit ashamed to say but it happened.
i tested on my asus maximus vi extreme and it was stuck at [email protected] saw that voltage and i thought it was the mobo defected. cuz on 4770k if there is space like that for voltage means it can go higher (in most cases),so i did rma and got my money back and bought new mobo.








yep i want to get a new 4790k but i don't know where to get it.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> I get about 965 at 4.8G/1.379 volts which is prob too high a voltage for long term
> But that is with HT enabled, otherwise it drops to a 660 or so score


660 with ht off at 4.8ghz? Are you certain you are stable? My 4670k gets 715 @ 4.7. The i7 should do better 100mhz higher with ht off. I am using 2400mhz ram but that should not be a 50 point difference.

Im getting 920 at 4.5ghz on 4770k.


----------



## JKuhn

I see the G3258 in the member list, but it's not mentined in the OP. Is it still accepted here?


----------



## NoDoz

Here is my new 4790k/Asus Deluxe Z97


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Asus NDA board - will be opening an "official" thread once its "officially" launched.


M7E.....come on, Asus is famous for breaking NDA.


----------



## Dsrt

Hi, Im currently running i5-3570k @ 4,3ghz with 2x r9-290x. Would I see any improvements in game's fps If I would upgrade to Devils Canyon i7 and reach something like 4.7ghz oc?


----------



## Onyxian

Got mine! Proof next to avatar. Couple more weeks until I can put it to work though, still need to order my case and an NH-D15. Boo Newegg going out of stock just as I was going to order one.


----------



## JKuhn

I also have to wait before I can use my G3258. I have a board, but the store doesn't stock those CPUs. I'll probably get it Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Macross

Just received my 4690k yesterday spent most of last night setting things up having a few bios issues put expect to see how far i can push it this weekend.


----------



## lilchronic

just got a new 4790k today Batch# L419B538
stock setting and temps


quick and dirty oc. just put multiplier to 4.7Ghz and voltage to 1.25v.


loaded xmp - 2666Mhz dropped voltage in bios to 1.225v. wasnt expecting to last 15min of aida guna drop voltage to 1.2v and test 4.7Ghz.... will see what happens


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onyxian*
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine! Proof next to avatar. Couple more weeks until I can put it to work though, still need to order my case and an NH-D15. Boo Newegg going out of stock just as I was going to order one.


So grab Thermalright Macho, you will not notice any difference in temperatures between the nh-d15 on a processor that is not delided, and is cheaper by half


----------



## Onyxian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> So grab Thermalright Macho, you will not notice any difference in temperatures between the nh-d15 on a processor that is not delided, and is cheaper by half


Ew, but it's so ugly







I actually like the look of Noctua fans. If anything else I would get an NH-U14S.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onyxian*
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine! Proof next to avatar. Couple more weeks until I can put it to work though, still need to order my case and an NH-D15. Boo Newegg going out of stock just as I was going to order one.


can you post ur batch number and eventual results?
thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> just got a new 4790k today Batch# L419B538
> stock setting and temps
> 
> 
> quick and dirty oc. just put multiplier to 4.7Ghz and voltage to 1.25v.
> 
> 
> loaded xmp - 2666Mhz dropped voltage in bios to 1.225v. wasnt expecting to last 15min of aida guna drop voltage to 1.2v and test 4.7Ghz.... will see what happens


looks nice.
did u try go higher than 4.7 ?


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onyxian*
> 
> Ew, but it's so ugly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like the look of Noctua fans. If anything else I would get an NH-U14S.


hehehe I know what you mean, I have nh-d14 with two NF-A15 PWM









but despite its ugliness Thermalright fulfills its role perfectly


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> can you post ur batch number and eventual results?
> thanks
> looks nice.
> did u try go higher than 4.7 ?


no not yet but i dropped voltage too 1.2v and it's running fine at 4.7Ghz


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no not yet but i dropped voltage too 1.2v and it's running fine at 4.7Ghz


really. run OCCT in the basic profile is instantly verify 1.2v.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no not yet but i dropped voltage too 1.2v and it's running fine at 4.7Ghz


Can you run Handbrake or do x264 stest at that speed and voltage?


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 660 with ht off at 4.8ghz? Are you certain you are stable? My 4670k gets 715 @ 4.7. The i7 should do better 100mhz higher with ht off. I am using 2400mhz ram but that should not be a 50 point difference.
> 
> Im getting 920 at 4.5ghz on 4770k.


My non-HT was 725 as a for lowest in the list saved
I misread the one underneath was for a 3770


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no not yet but i dropped voltage too 1.2v and it's running fine at 4.7Ghz


Find out the max air/water clocks because tomorrow... we freeze it! Maybe today...







. Off work in an hour!

Idk why my phone added the stupid rolleyes smiley at the top. It does what it wants sometimes


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Can you run Handbrake or do x264 stest at that speed and voltage?


havent tried yet but i have some BF4 footage i need render and play BF4 at the same time lolz


----------



## Jumper118

the spreadsheet needs updating. my pentium got to 4.95ghz today


----------



## marik123

I got my 4690k to 4.6ghz with offset 1.275v, not prime95 stable, but games and every day application seems to be running fine. Prime95 will instantly crash.


----------



## bluewr

So cinebench score of 912 at 4.7ghz, and 1.25v


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no not yet but i dropped voltage too 1.2v and it's running fine at 4.7Ghz


batch ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> batch ?


Batch# L419B538
currently @ 4.8Ghz with 1.225v in bios


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Keep going up lilchronic


----------



## Onyxian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Batch# L419B538
> currently @ 4.8Ghz with 1.225v in bios


Dang, pretty good. Mine is an L418, hope I got a good one. Originally wanted 5 which I suppose most of us did. At this point I'd love 4.8. At least 4.6 at a good temp.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Batch# L419B538
> currently @ 4.8Ghz with 1.225v in bios


very nice.keep pushing


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Keep going up lilchronic


my temps are already higher than I like, going to have to delid this to go higher


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my temps are already higher than I like, going to have to delid this to go higher


aren't u on water ?
if ur limited by temps at least try to go higher to see if boots,so we can see if it's scaling.
thanks


----------



## mandrix

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my temps are already higher than I like, going to have to delid this to go higher


You Tallahassee guys got a local source for DC cpu's, or you having to order off the 'Net? I'm planning on picking one up in about 2 weeks, but no place local and I'm about halfway between Tally and Gainesville.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my temps are already higher than I like, going to have to delid this to go higher


Good luck. Make sure you report back with those results.

Where did you purchase that one?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> .
> You Tallahassee guys got a local source for DC cpu's, or you having to order off the 'Net? I'm planning on picking one up in about 2 weeks, but no place local and I'm about halfway between Tally and Gainesville.


got mine from newegg








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Good luck. Make sure you report back with those results.
> 
> Where did you purchase that one?


5Ghz 1.35v


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> got mine from newegg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5Ghz 1.35v










thanks for info


----------



## BoredErica

So with so many screenshots and settings, do we have an average OC compiled from that data?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> So with so many screenshots and settings, do we have an average OC compiled from that data?


not all users know that they need to sign up their results on the first page.
they just come here with a photo.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> got mine from newegg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5Ghz 1.35v


Very nice gonna be fun frozen


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find out the max air/water clocks because tomorrow... we freeze it! Maybe today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Off work in an hour!
> 
> Idk why my phone added the stupid rolleyes smiley at the top. It does what it wants sometimes


yeah man hit me up ..... i dont plan on delidding till we freeze this chip









edit: i got this problem i dont know what the heck is wrong .... cant log in to my gmail account and it pissing me off right now


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah man hit me up ..... i dont plan on delidding till we freeze this chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: i got this problem i dont know what the heck is wrong .... cant log in to my gmail account and it pissing me off right now


is your system clock showing the correct time ? it makes gmail and chrome and pretty all the internet act like you're a terrorist when its on the wrong year.


----------



## DarthBaggins

hoping to start installing my newly acquired 4790k and z97x-SOC Force mobo ( bought from Microcenter in Marietta, GA) tonight or later this weekend and at least firing up on stock air just trying to get a game plan on what connectors need hooking up on this mobo, very different animal than the Asus M5A990fx mobo in the rig lol


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> got mine from newegg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5Ghz 1.35v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice. Do want.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper118*
> 
> the spreadsheet needs updating. my pentium got to 4.95ghz today


funny, I did not see it in the obituary forum at overclock.net ??


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> I got my 4690k to 4.6ghz with offset 1.275v, not prime95 stable, but games and every day application seems to be running fine. Prime95 will instantly crash.


I can just see us all running Prime95 24x7 with unending BIOS mods from here to the gen 5s

and never a game in sight


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> is your system clock showing the correct time ? it makes gmail and chrome and pretty all the internet act like you're a terrorist when its on the wrong year.


yeah that was it.... figured it out before i saw you're post but +rep for yeah


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah that was it.... figured it out before i saw you're post but +rep for yeah


Never experienced that issue but hey thats good to know for future reference just in case.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> not all users know that they need to sign up their results on the first page.
> they just come here with a photo.


That's why I monitor every picture post in my thread... and used to lurk in the other Haswell threads... to nab their settings even if they don't want to post them.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> is your system clock showing the correct time ? it makes gmail and chrome and pretty all the internet act like you're a terrorist when its on the wrong year.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah that was it.... figured it out before i saw you're post but +rep for yeah


Yes, happens multiple times... even many years ago on my 2008 rig for the Q6600 overclock.

Or... MAYBE I AM A TERRORIST!







NSA just got excited.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's why I monitor every picture post in my thread... and used to lurk in the other Haswell threads... to nab their settings even if they don't want to post them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, happens multiple times... even many years ago on my 2008 rig for the Q6600 overclock.
> Or... MAYBE I AM A TERRORIST! " src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/ph34r-smiley.gif" style="border-width:0px;">
> NSA just got excited.


lolz

.....still working on a submission for the op, i want 5 ghz but need to delid to stress test it. 1.35v to boot into windows hopefully under 1.4v to stabilize it


----------



## spacin9

Let's see what your motherboard software reports as the voltage, lilchronic. CPU-z might not be accurate. But if your screenie holds true, that's a pretty good chip.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> definitely plausible.
> 
> Anyone know what clockspeed on 4770k/4790k can hit 1000 cinebenchr15?
> 
> I thinks it takes 5ghz or higher judging by th way the score seems scale less at higher clocks.


I did a XTU bench and cine15 benches @ 4.9giggles and got 1004. With very fast RAM and little tuning I'm guessing you could get ~20 points and from there get a 4.8giggle score very close to 1000.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> So grab Thermalright Macho, you will not notice any difference in temperatures between the nh-d15 on a processor that is not delided, and is cheaper by half


I keep reading about this but then reviews show True Spirit is better and cheaper at least here?


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I did a XTU bench and cine15 benches @ 4.9giggles and got 1004. With very fast RAM and little tuning I'm guessing you could get ~20 points and from there get a 4.8giggle score very close to 1000.


ohhh I'd like to see that. My RAM is 2133 too ... I'm at about 920 @ 4.7 Ghz. I guess 200 mhz makes all the difference! Are you using faster RAM?

*edit*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> I can just see us all running Prime95 24x7 with *unending BIOS mods* from here to the gen 5s
> 
> and never a game in sight


I was just wondering... unending BIOS mods? What does this mean just BIOS changes or BIOS cheats?

I'm totally noob to that phrase...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> So cinebench score of 912 at 4.7ghz, and 1.25v


Run in realtime priority, you'll get about 950...


----------



## error-id10t

Ignore the volts for 2 reasons. I just threw in the volts I used on my 4770K to see temp differences and secondly this was to ensure I passed XTU bench. Then I threw in the cine runs.



Spoiler: Cine runs



Cine15.


Cine11.5 also shows a comparison to my now dead 3770K, never could get it to 5giggles but tried hard.. then I killed it trying to delid.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> I can just see us all running Prime95 24x7 with unending BIOS mods from here to the gen 5s
> 
> and never a game in sight


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Ignore the volts for 2 reasons. I just threw in the volts I used on my 4770K to see temp differences and secondly this was to ensure I passed XTU bench. Then I threw in the cine runs.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cine runs
> 
> 
> 
> Cine15.
> 
> 
> Cine11.5 also shows a comparison to my now dead 3770K, never could get it to 5giggles but tried hard.. then I killed it trying to delid.


Yeah there's *no ignoring the volts*... considering they are most likely reported lower in CPUz than in the proprietary motherboard software. You can either do it or you can't. Still.. 1004 is pretty good. Still waiting on lilchronic's true voltage... guess he needed a bong hit or something.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> *edit*
> I was just wondering... unending BIOS mods? What does this mean just BIOS changes or BIOS cheats?
> 
> I'm totally noob to that phrase...


mods in BIOS, I meant to type brods, but Im so dummy

just take it as models for penthouse mag. u kno, BODI mods

Serouisly.....i mean "modifications, short for...
darn I should just have tippin tweaks...:









I anit not an official grade typist


----------



## h2spartan

So I have a random question and I know it is somewhat off topic but since this thread is so popular I thought I'd get a quick response....

I have the ASUS Maximus VI Impact and the bios has an option for fast boot whcih I have enbabled but then there is another option for hardware fast boot. Should I enable both or does it really make a difference?

Also, there is a jumper on my board for enabling hardware fast boot too. Im assuming it is the same as what I see in the bios just another way to activate it....


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> mods in BIOS, I meant to type brods, but Im so dummy
> 
> just take it as models for penthouse mag. u kno, BODI mods
> 
> Serouisly.....i mean "modifications, short for...
> darn I should just have tippin tweaks...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I anit not an official grade typist


mhmm hmm yup.


----------



## Anusha

i'm getting BSOD 101. what could be the reason?
Vcore? Input Voltage?
I'm stable at 4.5GHz 1.23V
But I get code 101 even at 4.6GHz 1.3V!!! what the heck


----------



## TheHunter

^

Check cache, lower it or add more voltage, I wouldnt go over 44x and 1.25v.

Raise cpu current 120 - 130 %
vccsa - cpu system agent voltage 0.030 - 0.060v
also enable internal cpu PLL and manually enter Terminal PLL @ 1.00v so it doesnt "overheat" too much.

- you can disable SVID and manually enter input voltage - vccin ~1.75 - 1.85v
- and in cpu power management disable iVR fault check.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Ignore the volts for 2 reasons. I just threw in the volts I used on my 4770K to see temp differences and secondly this was to ensure I passed XTU bench. Then I threw in the cine runs.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cine runs
> 
> 
> 
> Cine15.
> 
> 
> Cine11.5 also shows a comparison to my now dead 3770K, never could get it to 5giggles but tried hard.. then I killed it trying to delid.


Still nice, I assume its delided









This is the best I can do with my 4770k @ 4.7 1.28v & 4.2ghz cache 1.135v, 2400mhz CL10 1T




pb was 964 and 188cb @ 4.7ghz cache 4.2ghz


----------



## combatant3219

Quick question on idle voltages guys.

I always ran my 4770K on Adaptive once my overclock was dialed to make sure voltages dtopped when not pushing the CPU, but now I'm noticing some discrepancies in readings.

Just finished a 26hour Prime Stability run and Voltage is currently on Overide at 1.255v in BIOS but peaked at 1.28V (1.272 most of the time) in CPU-Z and HW Mon and never went over 1.255 in Intel XTU.

Now I've stopped the test, Voltages have dropped at idle according to CPU-Z, HW Mon & AIDA. But not in XTU as per this pic. XTU will only drop if set to Adaptive.



I know by setting Adaptive I'd get spikes if running stress tests/AVX loads. No Multimeter to test what's actually right.

So what do I believe? Are voltages actually dropping with Overide voltage set or should I still be setting Adaptive?


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> i'm getting BSOD 101. what could be the reason?
> Vcore? Input Voltage?
> I'm stable at 4.5GHz 1.23V
> But I get code 101 even at 4.6GHz 1.3V!!! what the heck


My 4690k is doing the samething, 4.6ghz at 1.3v isn't even prime95 stable.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Yeah there's *no ignoring the volts*... considering they are most likely reported lower in CPUz than in the proprietary motherboard software. You can either do it or you can't. Still.. 1004 is pretty good. Still waiting on lilchronic's true voltage... guess he needed a bong hit or something.


1) I think you need to re-read what I meant by it

2) I'm well aware how the voltage works on Haswell, DC isn't my 1st Haswell.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Quick question on idle voltages guys.
> 
> I always ran my 4770K on Adaptive once my overclock was dialed to make sure voltages dtopped when not pushing the CPU, but now I'm noticing some discrepancies in readings.
> 
> Just finished a 26hour Prime Stability run and Voltage is currently on Overide at 1.255v in BIOS but peaked at 1.28V (1.272 most of the time) in CPU-Z and HW Mon and never went over 1.255 in Intel XTU.
> 
> Now I've stopped the test, Voltages have dropped at idle according to CPU-Z, HW Mon & AIDA. But not in XTU as per this pic. XTU will only drop if set to Adaptive.
> 
> 
> 
> I know by setting Adaptive I'd get spikes if running stress tests/AVX loads. No Multimeter to test what's actually right.
> 
> So what do I believe? Are voltages actually dropping with Overide voltage set or should I still be setting Adaptive?


I was about to give you a big thumbs up.. but...

It's not a legitimate 24-hour prime... it's 26 hours of frankly I don't know what. You got a bunch of windows open.. you passed that part of the test. You don't show the core speed as it's running full load. I guess that's supposed to be 4700 Mhz I dunno. 1700 tests in 26 hours?


----------



## h2spartan

Guys, what is the real benefit of running adaptive voltage over offset? Ive tried both and frankly I cant tell any difference between the two. They both dynamically adjust voltage depending on load. Does one actually save more power than the other?


----------



## Schmuckley

Idk ..I can never get the chip to do what I want with adaptive/offset voltage


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> ^
> 
> Check cache, lower it or add more voltage, I wouldnt go over 44x and 1.25v.
> 
> Raise cpu current 120 - 130 %
> vccsa - cpu system agent voltage 0.030 - 0.060v
> also enable internal cpu PLL and manually enter Terminal PLL @ 1.00v so it doesnt "overheat" too much.
> 
> - you can disable SVID and manually enter input voltage - vccin ~1.75 - 1.85v
> - and in cpu power management disable iVR fault check.


Thanks for the input.

Cache is at 40x @ 1.1V

I'll add CPU current thingy. It's at AUTO or whatever the default setting is. I didn't touch it.

Isn't VCCSA required when you are using fast RAM?

i'll play with the PLL too. they are all at AUTO at the moment. shame that the board doesn't show the actual voltage that is being used at the moment.

SVID is turned off. input voltage is at 1.81V with LLC at level 6. that results in 1.808V when stressing.

IVR fault check is also at AUTO. will play with it as well.


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> I was about to give you a big thumbs up.. but...
> 
> It's not a legitimate 24-hour prime... it's 26 hours of frankly I don't know what. You got a bunch of windows open.. you passed that part of the test. You don't show the core speed as it's running full load. I guess that's supposed to be 4700 Mhz I dunno. 1700 tests in 26 hours?


Not sure what you're alluding to?? I'm not trying to prove anything re my OC to anyone, I know what I've got, I was actually asking a question about voltages......

I just ran Prime95 Blend to to test stability which is what I've done for all my previous overclocks and never had an issue. You think it's not a valid Prime 24 hour test, then enlighten me to what is a valid Prime hour test and what I should have done in your opinion.

Got any input to my Adaptive vs Overide Voltage question?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Idk ..I can never get the chip to do what I want with adaptive/offset voltage


yeah same here







gave up on that a long time ago. besides if you have c stats enabled and balanced power plan, voltage and multiplier drop to idle x8 and 0.8v
.....at least on asus and asrock boards

i leave all the c states on auto makes no difference if i disable while overclocking on water maybe different with xoc,.....idk maybe might help with cold bug ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah same here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gave up on that a long time ago. besides if you have c stats enabled and balanced power plan, voltage and multiplier drop to idle x8 and 0.8v
> .....at least on asus and asrock boards


MSI G45: Easy setup of power savings and multiplier drop without voltage spike on Prime.


----------



## Peppy197

Anyone try the new *1002* BIOS update for the ASUS Maximus VII HERO yet?

I am with the 904 seems ok

al


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Not sure what you're alluding to?? I'm not trying to prove anything re my OC to anyone, I know what I've got, I was actually asking a question about voltages......
> 
> I just ran Prime95 Blend to to test stability which is what I've done for all my previous overclocks and never had an issue. You think it's not a valid Prime 24 hour test, then enlighten me to what is a valid Prime hour test and what I should have done in your opinion.
> 
> Got any input to my Adaptive vs Overide Voltage question?


Prime 28.5 select "Torture Test" "custom", change your RAM to 2/3s of your system RAM, set your tests for 15 minutes...leave all else as is. Show all your work. Make sure your voltages, temps and overclock are apparent and in full load when you take your final screenshot. Take another screenshot with all 8 windows saying "24 hour no errors or warnings". Use your motherboard software to verify voltages, CPU-z and/or Hardware info may be inaccurate. Temps measured by Real Temp. because it shows the uptime and history of your temps.

Have no idea about override voltages or adaptive. I just plug in a number and go. That's something you'll have to figure out for yourself. Now get to that test and good luck!


----------



## opt33

24 hr run of prime 28.5 blend at 4.7ghz, 1.29v, except custom 10mb ram and 15mins per ffts. 1 pic showing running, 1 with 8th core scrolled back to show earlier small ffts, and last pic stopped showing no errors.

This is .01 higher than probably necessary to give a margin of error, like intel does at stock, which in past 12+ years have prevented any bsods on my prime + margin of error settings. I think only ones getting bsods gaming etc after prime, are those that run it to short or use just barely enough vcore with no margin of error, hence some few get bsods.

I think in future I will stick to my way of 12-15hrs stable and add few notches, never crashed that way and doesnt prevent me from using computer







since can can 12-15hrs during sleep and work next day.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> 24 hr run of prime 28.5 blend at 4.7ghz, 1.29v, except custom 10mb ram and 15mins per ffts. 1 pic showing running, 1 with 8th core scrolled back to show earlier small ffts, and last pic stopped showing no errors.
> 
> This is .01 higher than probably necessary to give a margin of error, like intel does at stock, which in past 12+ years have prevented any bsods on my prime + margin of error settings. I think only ones getting bsods gaming etc after prime, are those that run it to short or use just barely enough vcore with no margin of error, hence some few get bsods.
> 
> I think in future I will stick to my way of 12-15hrs stable and add few notches, never crashed that way and doesnt prevent me from using computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since can can 12-15hrs during sleep and work next day.


Right on time opty... I mean this is superb.. To get 24-hours at that voltage and mighty fine temps blows me out of the water...but I still don't have "all tests completed with zero errors zero warnings?" for all 8 windows at the same time. am I missing it?

And there it is... see the window now... good show!


----------



## opt33

I loaded the same file twice...but fixed it now. last one shows all 8 with no errors.


----------



## error-id10t

Yeah.. but.. but.. you didn't show us the screenshot where you set the priority for Prime95!!!! I bet you left it as default you cheat. /sarcasm

Why is there no Prime95 thread still? We have 2 entries


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I loaded the same file twice...but fixed it now. last one shows all 8 with no errors.


Yep real good nice and clean.

er um... I'll address this to the general community.

I have this odd anomaly going on here. After I tested for 24 hour stability, I do 99 runs of Metro Last Light Benchmark with advanced physx on Very High in SLI to test gaming stability. With my 24-hour prime settings, I crashed in the middle of the second loop. Three times in a row. So I tried it without physx, crash to desktop after 63 runs. Still not good.

I admit I challenged myself to the 1004 Cinebench score a few posts back. Best I could do was to leave everything Auto, set my multi to 48 and my RAM @ 2133 and I came up with 978...not bad. I just can't seem to get higher with any stability, even though I can boot @ 4.9 and 5.0 over 1.4v.

Er um.. I left it there at 4.8 Ghz..I did no CPU stability test whatsoever. I think the Auto voltage is like 1.38 or something. I have both my GPU cores pinned and running hard with full advanced PhysX in visual indicator. I mean it's still flying...and on the 70th loop.









It's quite possible 24 prime stability means nothing whatsoever lol. I still have to do more gaming tests to be sure... I gotta figure this out.









edit*

Here's a few pics...

I was waiting for it to crash before I said anything... this failed after ten runs @ stock. I don't know what's going on with this chip.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Yep real good nice and clean.
> 
> er um... I'll address this to the general community.
> 
> I have this odd anomaly going on here. After I tested for 24 hour stability, I do 99 runs of Metro Last Light Benchmark with advanced physx on Very High in SLI to test gaming stability. With my 24-hour prime settings, I crashed in the middle of the second loop. Three times in a row. So I tried it without physx, crash to desktop after 63 runs. Still not good.
> 
> I admit I challenged myself to the 1004 Cinebench score a few posts back. Best I could do was to leave everything Auto, set my multi to 48 and my RAM @ 2133 and I came up with 978...not bad. I just can't seem to get higher with any stability, even though I can boot @ 4.9 and 5.0 over 1.4v.
> 
> Er um.. I left it there at 4.8 Ghz..I did no CPU stability test whatsoever. I think the Auto voltage is like 1.38 or something. I have both my GPU cores pinned and running hard with full advanced PhysX in visual indicator. I mean it's still flying...and on the 70th loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite possible 24 prime stability means nothing whatsoever lol. I still have to do more gaming tests to be sure... I gotta figure this out.


Pass 24hr Prime, crashes in a video game.

GG


----------



## opt33

I think one of the most important things about stability is watching scaling of your cpu. Very shortly after had my cpu I entered 4.7ghz 1.3v on front page as my 24/7 primarily based on short runs and scaling. Even if I could get 4.8 prime 24hr stable, I wouldnt use it, as scaling breaks down then. 4.5 to 4.7 scales nicely, 4.8 just starts to break, 4.9 and 5.0 are beyond.

My guess is if you stick in range the cpu scales nicely per mhz jump, and run 12-24hrs prime stable, then bump vcore up to a margin of safety like intel does in case your cpu voltage regulator isnt always perfect (which it isnt), vast majority would never see a bsod. I never have from a known stable setting.

And if prime 24 hrs you still see bsods (where your vcore is way higher for a given mhz than "gaming stable"....got to wonder just how many bsods people see while being "gaming stable"...unless they are turning vcore down to be more stable.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Yep real good nice and clean.
> 
> er um... I'll address this to the general community.
> 
> I have this odd anomaly going on here. After I tested for 24 hour stability, I do 99 runs of Metro Last Light Benchmark with advanced physx on Very High in SLI to test gaming stability. With my 24-hour prime settings, I crashed in the middle of the second loop. Three times in a row. So I tried it without physx, crash to desktop after 63 runs. Still not good.
> 
> I admit I challenged myself to the 1004 Cinebench score a few posts back. Best I could do was to leave everything Auto, set my multi to 48 and my RAM @ 2133 and I came up with 978...not bad. I just can't seem to get higher with any stability, even though I can boot @ 4.9 and 5.0 over 1.4v.
> 
> Er um.. I left it there at 4.8 Ghz..I did no CPU stability test whatsoever. I think the Auto voltage is like 1.38 or something. I have both my GPU cores pinned and running hard with full advanced PhysX in visual indicator. I mean it's still flying...and on the 70th loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite possible 24 prime stability means nothing whatsoever lol. I still have to do more gaming tests to be sure... I gotta figure this out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Pass 24hr Prime, crashes in a video game.
> GG


lol... at least I had gaming in mind... not just to pass for the sake of passing. But you're right...


----------



## Peen

Was curious how much cache speed and ram effected Cinebench and Wprime. Tried to keep everything else fast to make cache the bottle neck first, and then RAM

4800mhz CPU, 2400mhz RAM

4500mhz cache - Cinebench 976 wprime 5.471
4000mhz cache - Cinebench 970 wprime 5.48
3500mhz cache - Cinebench 954 wprime 5.482
3000mhz cache - Cinebench 944 wprime 5.467
2500mhz cache - Cinebench 918 wprime 5.484
2000mhz cache - Cinebench 905 wprime 5.486
1500mhz cache - Cinebench 856 wprime 5.504
1000mhz cache - Cinebench 759 wprime 5.563

4800mhz CPU, 4400mhz cache, RAM ran at 10-12-12-31-1T unless specified otherwise

2400mhz RAM - Cinebench 976 wprime 5.460
2166mhz RAM - Cinebench 975 wprime 5.469
1866mhz RAM - Cinebench 967 wprime 5.466
1600mhz RAM - Cinebench 966 wprime 5.466 "8-8-8-24-1T"
1600mhz RAM - Cinebench 955 wprime 5.519
1333mhz RAM - Cinebench 947 wprime 5.469
1066mhz RAM - Cinebench 932 wprime 5.515

Edit: I should mention, my RAM speed is running the exact same timings, when I change frequency. I might test again, but tighter latency to see if it catches up

Also, notice 3000mhz cache to 2500mhz cache is pretty significant, but from 2500mhz to 2000mhz isn't. Then the rest of the way down is about 50 PT's per 500mhz. I ran a couple times and was the same.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Was curious how much cache speed and ram effected Cinebench and Wprime. Tried to keep everything else fast to make cache the bottle neck first, and then RAM
> 
> 4800mhz CPU, 2400mhz RAM
> 
> 4500mhz cache - Cinebench 976 wprime 5.471
> 4000mhz cache - Cinebench 970 wprime 5.48
> 3500mhz cache - Cinebench 954 wprime 5.482
> 3000mhz cache - Cinebench 944 wprime 5.467
> 2500mhz cache - Cinebench 918 wprime 5.484
> 2000mhz cache - Cinebench 905 wprime 5.486
> 1500mhz cache - Cinebench 856 wprime 5.504
> 1000mhz cache - Cinebench 759 wprime 5.563
> 
> 4800mhz CPU, 4400mhz cache
> 
> 2166mhz RAM - Cinebench 975 wprime 5.469
> 1866mhz RAM - Cinebench 967 wprime 5.466
> 1600mhz RAM - Cinebench 955 wprime 5.519
> 1333mhz RAM - Cinebench 947 wprime 5.469
> 1066mhz RAM - Cinebench 932 wprime 5.515


Interesting numbers... might have to start messing with that cache. One day...lol.


----------



## Marc79

wow the difference when differenct Ram speed is tested is pretty significant. I'm running 1600mhz on my ram, 20 points difference if I switched to 2133mhz, damn.


----------



## Peen

I should mention, my RAM speed is running the exact same timings, when I change frequency. I might test again, but tighter latency to see if it catches up


----------



## fateswarm

Cinebench appears a very bad benchmark of memory. I don't think it uses it all.

The proof is that the IR3570 digital PWM controller here indicates ~0 usage.


----------



## Marc79

I was wondering why my friend got 950's in R15 at the same speed (4.7Ghz) on his 4790k. He is running 8GB 2133mhz. About 15 point difference from my ~940 with 8GB 1600mhz ram.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Yep real good nice and clean.
> 
> er um... I'll address this to the general community.
> 
> I have this odd anomaly going on here. After I tested for 24 hour stability, I do 99 runs of Metro Last Light Benchmark with advanced physx on Very High in SLI to test gaming stability. With my 24-hour prime settings, I crashed in the middle of the second loop. Three times in a row. So I tried it without physx, crash to desktop after 63 runs. Still not good.
> 
> I admit I challenged myself to the 1004 Cinebench score a few posts back. Best I could do was to leave everything Auto, set my multi to 48 and my RAM @ 2133 and I came up with 978...not bad. I just can't seem to get higher with any stability, even though I can boot @ 4.9 and 5.0 over 1.4v.
> 
> Er um.. I left it there at 4.8 Ghz..I did no CPU stability test whatsoever. I think the Auto voltage is like 1.38 or something. I have both my GPU cores pinned and running hard with full advanced PhysX in visual indicator. I mean it's still flying...and on the 70th loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite possible 24 prime stability means nothing whatsoever lol. I still have to do more gaming tests to be sure... I gotta figure this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit*
> 
> Here's a few pics...
> 
> I was waiting for it to crash before I said anything... this failed after ten runs @ stock. I don't know what's going on with this chip.


What GPU's are you runnning SLI? I have 2 GTX670's SLI, and both on their own overclock very well. But when in SLI I get freezes pretty consistently with even very little OC. So now I just run them at stock. And what PSU? You're going to be running much higher wattage then just Prime alone.

I have a feeling you're going to find out it's not your OC that's not stable if you ran 24hrs Prime28.5!


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> wow the difference when differenct Ram speed is tested is pretty significant. I'm running 1600mhz on my ram, 20 points difference if I switched to 2133mhz, damn.


not sure if being sarcastic or not









would you mind giving me your M6H overclock profile (the one you can save onto USB stick) with your [email protected] overclock? are you one firmware 1505? wanna try it out. i'm having a hard time getting 4.6GHz stable on the same board.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I have a feeling you're going to find out it's not your OC that's not stable if you ran 24hrs Prime28.5!


yeah, spacin9, I would run your gpu's at stock and see if that fixes the problem. when gpus run without crashing at stock, then put your cpu OC back with gpus at stock, if that runs fine....its your gpu overclock that isnt working.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> not sure if being sarcastic or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would you mind giving me your M6H overclock profile (the one you can save onto USB stick) with your [email protected] overclock? are you one firmware 1505? wanna try it out. i'm having a hard time getting 4.6GHz stable on the same board.


why would I be sarcastic, 20 points is a huge difference in R15.

Every chip is different, some overclock better than others.

My 4770k only does 4.5Ghz at the same voltage.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> What GPU's are you runnning SLI? I have 2 GTX670's SLI, and both on their own overclock very well. But when in SLI I get freezes pretty consistently with even very little OC. So now I just run them at stock. And what PSU? You're going to be running much higher wattage then just Prime alone.
> 
> I have a feeling you're going to find out it's not your OC that's not stable if you ran 24hrs Prime28.5!


Those are all good questions....lol. GTX 780 Ti SLI. I had the freezing problems and CTDs with GTX 780 SLi on socket 2011 and Metro Last Light. That's why I use it to test gaming stability. It's an okay game but it's a crashing mess most of the time. That's why I'm utterly shocked...I'm on the 88th run.

And you're right.. all my 24-hours stable tests are fail until I understand what's going on. Maybe ASUS just has the magic touch...leave everything auto, set the multi and go. I dunno.









OH and I have a Corsair AX 1200i power supply... that better not be the problem.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> why would I be sarcastic, 20 points is a huge difference in R15.
> 
> Every chip is different, some overclock better than others.


Check it out again, I ran the same timings at both settings, so I ran again but with more typical 1600mhz timings.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> why would I be sarcastic, 20 points is a huge difference in R15.
> 
> Every chip is different, some overclock better than others.


sure. but it could also be me using the wrong settings.

so would you mind sharing it with me?


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> sure. but it could also be me using the wrong settings.
> 
> so would you mind sharing it with me?


how would I go about it? I wasn't even aware that you can save OC profile onto USB flash drive/stick.


----------



## kahboom

So I ran occt which lasted all of less than a min stopping after reaching 92c. Prime95 shuts down the PC due to temps. Thinking a delid in my case is a must. This was while at 4.7ghz 1.31v core and 1.9v input. 4.4ghz ran low 80c range after 15mins on stock voltages with 360rad and 240rad, both push pull. So was thinking of using clu which seems to be a better long term solution compared to CLP. Never delided before so nervous but still going to do it. Have to wait on Tim still. Tried a few remounts and checked the bracket but there both fine and not touching anything. Just runs stupid hot. Not very good next gen Tim on mine I guess


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> lol... at least I had gaming in mind... not just to pass for the sake of passing. But you're right...


2 things:

1. What is the Bsod code?

2. One guy suggested it could be your SLI causing issues. You can confirm this by running it without SLI.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 2 things:
> 1. What is the Bsod code?
> 2. One guy suggested it could be your SLI causing issues. You can confirm this by running it without SLI.


It blue screened once I think WATCHDOG TIMEOUT or some such nonsense. But twice it crashed inside windows and it was hard to bring up task manager to shut it down.

I'm on my 94th run right now.. it ain't SLI..but who knows at this point.. total shocker. I mean this almost never passes for me in SLI and advanced physx.


----------



## yawa

Heads up for those of you struggling to get stable Overclock above 4.6Ghz. I just noticed (and flashed) a newly updated bios on MSI's website for the Z97 Gaming 5 board I have.

What caught my eye about it was the fact that the bios note's stated "improved performance on "Haswell" K series and the Pentium based processors.

Might be worth a look on your Motherboard's website for those of you super frustrated at these chips. Going to see if it made a difference myself.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> It blue screened once I think WATCHDOG TIMEOUT or some such nonsense. But twice it crashed inside windows and it was hard to bring up task manager to shut it down.
> 
> I'm on my 94th run right now.. it ain't SLI..but who knows at this point.. total shocker. I mean this almost never passes for me in SLI and advanced physx.


You said you had the same problem on 2011, so I would say it's a problem with the game. Or the cards are just bad and you can always trade me haha.

And I'm assuming you did a fresh clean install of gpu drivers with no overclock?

Also, since you found a 24hr Prime stable setting might as well do a fresh install of Windows if you can! If you have BSOD'ing on that install trying for 24hr's you might have some driver corruption somewhere.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> how would I go about it? I wasn't even aware that you can save OC profile onto USB flash drive/stick.


you know the page in UEFI where you save your OC profiles in CMOS, right? on the bottom of that page, there is the option to store the firmware onto a USB stick. i am running a stress test as we speak so cannot get into it and show you a screenshot. if you cannot find it, i will show it to you later.

wait. i just remembered i had a video on that page. check it out.


----------



## Marc79

I will make a trip to UEFI bios and try to locate it.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I will make a trip to UEFI bios and try to locate it.


check out the video i posted above.


----------



## combatant3219

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> Prime 28.5 select "Torture Test" "custom", change your RAM to 2/3s of your system RAM, set your tests for 15 minutes...leave all else as is. Show all your work. Make sure your voltages, temps and overclock are apparent and in full load when you take your final screenshot. Take another screenshot with all 8 windows saying "24 hour no errors or warnings". Use your motherboard software to verify voltages, CPU-z and/or Hardware info may be inaccurate. Temps measured by Real Temp. because it shows the uptime and history of your temps.
> 
> Have no idea about override voltages or adaptive. I just plug in a number and go. That's something you'll have to figure out for yourself. Now get to that test and good luck!


Fair enough. Maybe I'll run that during the week just for the hell of it if I get around to it. No stability issues here though with what I've already done.

Still trying to work out this Adaptive vs Overide thing, seeing as CPU-Z and HW Monitor are both telling me it's kicking down the voltage when it's set to override. It's just Intel XTU that's not reporting it, and unfortunately MSI motherboard software doesn't seem to report it in windows either, not that I can see anyway.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> check out the video i posted above.


found it and saved it to USB flash drive, and now? I should take this to pm's sorry everyone.


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> You said you had the same problem on 2011, so I would say it's a problem with the game. Or the cards are just bad and you can always trade me haha.
> 
> And I'm assuming you did a fresh clean install of gpu drivers with no overclock?
> 
> Also, since you found a 24hr Prime stable setting might as well do a fresh install of Windows if you can! If you have BSOD'ing on that install trying for 24hr's you might have some driver corruption somewhere.


Yeah the Windows 8 is a fresh install but I put all my BS software on there already and of course I didn't overclock the Ti's. A reinstall definitely might be in order...let me do a bit more testing.

Well i'm seeing now...I went back to my prime settings and it passed three times. The 99 runs were sucessful @ 4.8 Ghz / 1.38v. I have screenies if anyone wants to see them I'm tired of posting them. There's no way I can test 4.8 because my prime cooling configuration creates an annoying constant hollow tone when you bolt an H100i in 4-fan push-pull to the front of Corsair 760T. I had to reconfigure the fans and they aren't as effective so doing any meaningful CPU testing @ 4.8 Ghz ain't happening.

Well, I seem to have passed 3 runs at my prime stable settings... that's 1.5 runs better than before. Maybe it fixed itself!









Also, I could run stone cold stock on everything and fail the 99 runs with two brand new GTX 780s on 2011. It's always been an ongoing battle between me and that game. I got it stable a few times...


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> found it and saved it to USB flash drive, and now? I should take this to pm's sorry everyone.


now simply let me have that profile XD
dropbox public folder or somewhere that you use to upload stuff and lemme have the link


----------



## iluvkfc

I installed a 4790K and for some reason I have ****ty benchmark results. I get a physics score of about 8500 in 3DMark when this CPU should be doing 12000 or so and 770 in Cinebench 15 when it should be getting 880 or so. Running at stock clocks (4 GHz).

Also I installed it over a Windows install that was previously used on a 2500K, does that make any difference and explains my bad score?


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combatant3219*
> 
> Fair enough. Maybe I'll run that during the week just for the hell of it if I get around to it. No stability issues here though with what I've already done.
> 
> Still trying to work out this Adaptive vs Overide thing, seeing as CPU-Z and HW Monitor are both telling me it's kicking down the voltage when it's set to override. It's just Intel XTU that's not reporting it, and unfortunately MSI motherboard software doesn't seem to report it in windows either, not that I can see anyway.


I wouldn't if you're going to get around 90c like me... it's no good really. I set my cache voltage manually and it boosts automatically. I think it has something to do with LLC. Like I'll set it to 1.025 and it'll run up to 1.050 under load. I don't recall seeing an offset for it. Actually, I thought my CPU voltage was supposed to stay where I set it, but it jumps up a good .04 under load and CPU-z doesn't detect it. I don't know why it boosts when I have it set to manual. I think its LLC or an offset setting i'm not seeing. This is a new BIOS and chip to me. I've been on a 3820 a long time...I should do more research but I like to figure it out, get frustrated with it and such.


----------



## gobblebox

I just exchanged my L329 4790K for a L420 4790K at Micro Center - it looked like it was a brand new shipment that they had just received, and this was also the first CPU that I've purchased that was completely blemish free; absolutely _no_ indications of prior use. Has anyone had a chance to bench one of these bad boys yet? I'll submit my results most likely sometime tomorrow when I actually have time to tinker with it...


----------



## Marc79

What was wrong with your L329, I have that batch#Lxxx244?


----------



## gobblebox

TBH, nothing really - it was actually a decent overclocker - I just wanted to play around with a batch that I haven't seen around here yet; the beauty of being right beside a Micro Center is that I can exchange practically any time that I want.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> Anyone try the new *1002* BIOS update for the ASUS Maximus VII HERO yet?
> 
> I am with the 904 seems ok
> 
> al


Just updated then.
Can't notice any real difference other than CFG Lock, unless I missed it before..
The internal date of the BIOS is the 17th June 2014, but the release date is the 8th July.

I'll keep you updated, but from what I see no visible changes.


----------



## PCPanamaCrew

well i just update my build from a AM3 Phenom II 965 oc to 3.6, corsair dominator gt 2000 underclocked to 1600
to a i7 4790k and the same dominator ram but this time i can oc to 2133

BF4 whit 965 3.6 + 1600 dominator gt + 290x 1040 core,1300 mem = 1080p ultra multiplayer whit 64 players min fps 27 max 57...
BF4 whit 4790k 4.4 turbo boost + 2133 dominator gt + 290x 1040 core, 1300 mem= 1080p ultra multiplayer whit 64 players min fps *50* max *121*...

so the phenom is bottlenecking my 290x... glad to upgrade









Ilde Right Now:
http://valid.x86.fr/ch5a5x

my 3 years Old Corsair H50 is still doing his job... of course i cant guarantee that can last 4 years... so i gonna bought a h80i


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobblebox*
> 
> TBH, nothing really - it was actually a decent overclocker - I just wanted to play around with a batch that I haven't seen around here yet; the beauty of being right beside a Micro Center is that I can exchange practically any time that I want.


So you're saying you can walk right in the store and exchange the cpu just like that? So if I had a very poor clocker ie. 4.4Ghz 1.35v for example I could simply exchange it? They don't ask why or problem, just let you exchange. Good to know I guess in case you come upon a crappy chip. I bought my cpu's at MC, I've got 2 by me.


----------



## marduke83

I'm getting 95c on stock clocks and volts (1.234VID) using prime95 blend on some tests, mostly it's around 78c, but a couple of times it went up to 95c, my h105 has corsair sp120 performance fans with the speed reducers, not sure if it should be that high though at stock, I can't even imagine these on the stock cooler! Might try again with the fan speed reducers out. My batch # L419B533. I know there's a few from this batch in here hitting 4.8, but at these temps on stock I don't want to even overclock at all. From other reviews I've seen the haswells should be getting alot lower temps at stock with similar coolers with the speed reducers.


----------



## gobblebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> So you're saying you can walk right in the store and exchange the cpu just like that? So if I had a very poor clocker ie. 4.4Ghz 1.35v for example I could simply exchange it? They don't ask why or problem, just let you exchange. Good to know I guess in case you come upon a crappy chip. I bought my cpu's at MC, I've got 2 by me.


I've done it twice actually... I simply told them that the temps ran too high at low voltage, didn't even OC it







and that I just wanted to swap it out with another one... in and out in 10 minutes.


----------



## stasio

^So,where they selling your used 4790K?









or
turn back to Intel?


----------



## Jeronbernal

depending on the case... RTV or RTS. return to vendor, or return to sale.

what usually happens is they will toss it in a box, let some employees do testing, if the chip seems like it is not doing what it should be, or if it is a poor clocker in "SOME" cases, they will send it back, most places dont go indepth to how it overclocks, but will test it's stock settings. and from there it's all up to that certain employee where it goes. most cases when a customer comes in saying it isn't doing what it's suppose to do, they just send it straight to the vendor, removing the tester, and intel deals with it.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> depending on the case... RTV or RTS. return to vendor, or return to sale.
> 
> what usually happens is they will toss it in a box, let some employees do testing, if the chip seems like it is not doing what it should be, or if it is a poor clocker in "SOME" cases, they will send it back, most places dont go indepth to how it overclocks, but will test it's stock settings. and from there it's all up to that certain employee where it goes. most cases when a customer comes in saying it isn't doing what it's suppose to do, they just send it straight to the vendor, removing the tester, and intel deals with it.


when they go as open box retail the retailer eats the loss though.


----------



## cstkl1




----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I was wondering why my friend got 950's in R15 at the same speed (4.7Ghz) on his 4790k. He is running 8GB 2133mhz. About 15 point difference from my ~940 with 8GB 1600mhz ram.


I got a 952 at 4.6ghz, 4.4 uncore/cache (though it was like 950 with 4.0 uncore) using sammy greens @2200c9
Quote:


> It blue screened once I think WATCHDOG TIMEOUT or some such nonsense.


Then that just screams that you have a problem with Input Voltage. When you can handle some tests but not others and you don't get 124/9c.. input volts.

You're adjusting them correctly right?









I need ~2.05 for 4.7 or it won't be stable. Ever.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I got a 952 at 4.6ghz, 4.4 uncore/cache (though it was like 950 with 4.0 uncore) using sammy greens @2200c9
> Then that just screams that you have a problem with Input Voltage. When you can handle some tests but not others and you don't get 124/9c.. input volts.
> 
> You're adjusting them correctly right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need ~2.05 for 4.7 or it won't be stable. Ever.


this.

I was prime stable yet getting bsod 101 only running Linx. Moving input voltage from 1.95 to 2.05 fixed it. I am only at 1.328v. I was surprised I needed more than 1.9v my 4670k did not.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCPanamaCrew*
> 
> my 3 years Old Corsair H50 is still doing his job... of course i cant guarantee that can last 4 years... so i gonna bought a h80i


Last summer my "old" 3 year old cooling loop leaked all over my MB and soaked my PCI2 in its non glorious solution This was due tio an overclock that required setting the cooler head to max constant in order to keep OC temps down.
In my ignorance or being misinformed, I did not re-engage the speed-step.....so eventually the rotating thing inside there just melted away

It does this without a sound

I lost both MB and Videocard, which turned to be a blessing cause I upgraded and got a boost in power.


----------



## Drew010

Hey guys so I have my 4790k all up and running. I manually set my RAM timings, and left everything else on auto. I then changed my CPU core voltage control to adaptive and have been simply changing the adaptive offset? Is this an ok way to overclock? Every guide for Haswell/Z97 that I've read says that you should do it on manual and turn off all power saving features (which I didn't), but I am currently able to run XTU almost indefinitely at 4.9Ghz with a core voltage of 1.335


----------



## Marc79

Ok, I have a question, about the initial and eventual input voltage, what should I set the eventual voltage to if running at close to 1.3vcore? Asus board.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drew010*
> 
> Hey guys so I have my 4790k all up and running. I manually set my RAM timings, and left everything else on auto. I then changed my CPU core voltage control to adaptive and have been simply changing the adaptive offset? Is this an ok way to overclock? Every guide for Haswell/Z97 that I've read says that you should do it on manual and turn off all power saving features (which I didn't), but I am currently able to run XTU almost indefinitely at 4.9Ghz with a core voltage of 1.335


are you watching the vcore(not vid) in hwinfo? If you are set to adaptive it is raising your vcore under certain loads.

I suggest making sure its not boosting past 1.45v as it can die at that point. Run adaptive if you like it is your choice.

I do not run it becuase I dnt trust my mobo to stay under 1.5v


----------



## Drew010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> are you watching the vcore(not vid) in hwinfo? If you are set to adaptive it is raising your vcore under certain loads.
> 
> I suggest making sure its not boosting past 1.45v as it can die at that point. Run adaptive if you like it is your choice.
> 
> I do not run it becuase I dnt trust my mobo to stay under 1.5v


I am watching Vcore using CPU-Z. It does not go past 1.34 even when running P95 or IBT


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drew010*
> 
> I am watching Vcore using CPU-Z. It does not go past 1.34 even when running P95 or IBT


then its a judgment call. I dont suggest it but I only have experience with asus z87 motherboards (z87plus, z87A). If you are confident it will stay under a safe level go for it.


----------



## fateswarm

CPU-Z reads the setting, not the actual voltage. The HWInfo app may detect a sensor that actually acts like a multimeter. It may give the actual voltage out of the metal with relative accuracy (I guess it depends on the quality of the sensor, but I guess it's usually enough for most realistic needs).


----------



## EarlZ

When can we tell if its the input voltage that is lacking, aside from setting it at 0.50 are there other tell tale signs that it needs more when overclocking ?


----------



## Marc79

If running Prime or Aida Suite for example I would only do it in manual mode, as those synthetics stress tests add extra voltage on top with adaptive mode. Manual is safer and only way to go when stressing, I've been running in Manual mode since I installed my 4790k, and haven't changed to adaptive mode yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> When can we tell if its the input voltage that is lacking, aside from setting it at 0.50 are there other tell tale signs that it needs more when overclocking ?


wondering same thing.


----------



## Marc79

NM. I need to learn to quote.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> When can we tell if its the input voltage that is lacking, aside from setting it at 0.050 are there other tell tale signs that it needs more when overclocking ?


it can through 101 or 124 bsod just like core.

I was trying to pass linx on the stable i7 clubs settings. On the 2nd cycle it threw a 101. I moved it to 1.990v. Its passed 10 runs after that.

I really think different mobos need different input voltages due to how the LLC can vary.


----------



## fateswarm

Judging from what even experienced engineers and old school LN2 overclockers say, it hard to tell without playing with it. The problem probably lies at the fact a processor die is a beast of complexity. e.g. your chip may be perfectly stable on part of the uncore, but be very unstable on core, or have only one cpu instruction that is very unstable, or stuff like that.

Concerning VIN alone, the chips now have on-die voltage regulators, those may be higher or lower quality depended on individual chip.


----------



## Drew010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> If running Prime or Aida Suite for example I would only do it in manual mode, as those synthetics stress tests add extra voltage on top with adaptive mode. Manual is safer and only way to go when stressing, I've been running in Manual mode since I installed my 4790k, and haven't changed to adaptive mode yet.
> wondering same thing.


Will that still allow it to lower the voltage and frequency when just idling though?


----------



## Marc79

frequency only voltage stays fixed.


----------



## Alxx

Depends on the Motherboard though i think when properly set (and read out) all Z87 and Z97 Motherboards lower "fixed vcore" when in idle (it is a haswell feature). They just don't display it. I have Gigabyte Z87 UD4H and had a Asrock Z87 MOC Formula and when vcore was set to "fixed" both lowered vcore in idle. *You have to use Hwinfo for reading and look for vcore not Core VID*. With Asrock Z87 OC Formula board vcore sensor is called wrongly VIN6.

Gigabyte



Asrock


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> frequency only voltage stays fixed.


with cstates enabled vcore drops at idle in manual.


----------



## Peppy197

The PLL thingamajig what is it and what to do with it

any contributions?


----------



## Marc79

I see, so what is the point of adaptive mode? I don't get it, I though adaptive was best for power consumption, and manual mode would be best for best OC stability and when stressing.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> When can we tell if its the input voltage that is lacking, aside from setting it at 0.050 are there other tell tale signs that it needs more when overclocking ?
> 
> 
> 
> it can through 101 or 124 bsod just like core.
> 
> I was trying to pass linx on the stable i7 clubs settings. On the 2nd cycle it threw a 101. I moved it to 1.990v. Its passed 10 runs after that.
> 
> I really think different mobos need different input voltages due to how the LLC can vary.
Click to expand...

But I suppose the lack of input voltage can never be compensated by increasing vcore, correct?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I see, so what is the point of adaptive?


the world may never know.

Its the mobos manufacturer way of dealing with avx2 I guess.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> with cstates enabled vcore drops at idle in manual.


mine doesn't


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> mine doesn't


if they are set auto it wont work. Set to enabled also select c7. Then check hwinfo.

I have been through this with a dozen ppl in the hw oc thread. Its common to check for the voltage drop in the wrong place or have auto set.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> mine doesn't


Same here on a Asus Maximus 7 Hero..
Stays locked at the set volts even when cpu downclocks.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Same here on a Asus Maximus 7 Hero..
> Stays locked at the set volts even when cpu downclocks.


show me a image of hw info please

I am using two asus gold boards and vcore drops like a rock. You have things set wrong or your not checking hwinfo.

Set cstates to enabled. All of them then select c7 where its available.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> show me a image of hw info please


Actually I maybe wrong.
Updated HWinfo, now I'm seeing this, just CPU-Z reads the set vcore:

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/vcore2_zps054f10d3.jpg.html


----------



## Eddie Felson

Intel Extreme Tuning Utility

Yesterday I came across this OCing tool, maybe I am the only one who did not read his memo?

But I like it a lot. It is an easy way to change settings one at a time with in windows and test them while monitoring temps and voltages.

here is a link to the newest 64 bit - version 4.4:

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=23743&lang=eng&wapkw=intel%C2%AE+extreme+tuning+utility

It is a simple way to OC, monitor the test while in progress and check the results, the system reads your settings and you can "compare online"; which is nice because then you can see what other folks are doing, you can down load and try their settings or they can down load and try your settings.

That is attractive to me because so many folks have so much more experience and time with over clocking then I do. Hopefully I can learn something and get a touch faster, Others could easily see what I may be doing wrong and perhaps make recommendations.

It is a hell of a nice tool, nice simple GUI, reasonably detailed and flexible and because it makes it so easy to import and export settings it is very amicable to the needs of a community such as this.

And it is free from Intel the makers of our CPU, so what is not to like?

Assume you hate it as a tool, you can still use it to benchmark your system and compare to other owners with the same CPU.

my score - wzofoz - 1178 marks - 7/12/14 I was trying to stay in the mid 80C but I got one temp spike to 93C.

One guy is running 4.8 GHz but he is running core voltage = 1.375v static, while I am running core voltage = 1.3 adaptive. I know, because I tried, that will not run on my PC at all, and it makes the temps really spike


----------



## orndorf77

I broke my i7 4790k when deliding it. when I put the chip in my motherboard and tried to boot it up my cases led lights and fans turned on for 2 seconds and turned off the computer did not fully start. I rma-d my i7 4790k . do you think when I put my new chip in it my computer will boot up and post ? and could I have damaged my motherboard by trying to boot it up with a broke chip inside ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Actually I maybe wrong.
> Updated HWinfo, now I'm seeing this, just CPU-Z reads the set vcore:


yup. Cpuz shows vid only. Really it shows what u set in bios which is kinda useless.

Another trick:

You can lock the speed by using performance mode in windows powerplan and it will still drop voltage if there is no load on cpu.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I see, so what is the point of adaptive mode? I don't get it, I though adaptive was best for power consumption, and manual mode would be best for best OC stability and when stressing.


adaptive and C states is good for battery life on portables. The power savings would amount to few dollars per year. Sleep mode or turning whole computer off is significant power savings.

I never use adaptive mode because I dont want to test my overclock for stability at multiple different loads. I have played with adaptive back when it started being used on some mobo.

But to test a manual overclock, where vcore and mhz are static, you just need to test during max load, using a static load program like prime, and add a little vcore to your stable settings for tolerance, and your done.

To test adaptive mode, you are only 1/2 way done after testing at full load. You also need to test to make sure your mobo logic/scaling of adaptive volts work appropriately with a given Mhz. So you need to really test multiple different loads. Linx is an intermittent load and ramps up and down, that would help. There was a thread ? on xtreme, cant remember where, that people could run prime stable, then predictably crash at light loads, as the adaptive mode wasnt giving enough volts for a given mhz at a given load. I could duplicate same on my cpu.

Not that you cant do adaptive....just requires much more testing. Or just via normal use and when get bsods, change settings....though I dont do bsods on 24/7 settings.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yup. Cpuz shows vid only. Really it shows what u set in bios which is kinda useless.
> 
> Another trick:
> 
> You can lock the speed by using performance mode in windows powerplan and it will still drop voltage if there is no load on cpu.


I've always ever used performance mode with the 3570k on Windows 7, and it used to downclock on idle.

Its good to be able to manually set the stock clock volts instead of adaptive stupidly pumping more through than it needs.
Don't think you need 1.206v on stock clocks..









Thanks for that little tip.


----------



## Drew010

Well here are my final settings, 4.8Ghz @ 1.30v!!


----------



## opt33

IBT on standard 1024mb ram is just a two minute test, if you use a lot of memory its better test.

5ghz IBT halfway through with 1.41v on standard settings.


and 5ghz finished, although Im bench stable at 5ghz, not 24/7 use stable:


----------



## Drew010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> IBT on standard 1024mb ram is just a two minute test, if you use a lot of memory its better test.
> 
> 5ghz IBT halfway through with 1.41v on standard settings.
> 
> 
> and 5ghz finished, although Im bench stable at 5ghz, not 24/7 use stable:


So you are saying that I shouldn't be using IBT to test for stability? I was also able to run the XTU benchmark, 3Dmark, and play BF4 for about an hour without any issues whatsoever. I mostly did IBT to test thermals because that and P95 produce higher thermals than any of the other tests I did.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drew010*
> 
> So you are saying that I shouldn't be using IBT to test for stability? I was also able to run the XTU benchmark, 3Dmark, and play BF4 for about an hour without any issues whatsoever. I mostly did IBT to test thermals because that and P95 produce higher thermals than any of the other tests I did.


not saying anything about your stability, dont have your cpu. But if using IBT for stability, I would use at least 8mb memory so test runs longer than 2 minutes. If just playing with temps, then yeah doesnt matter, you wont reach those temps doing anything else anyways.

I just ran 5ghz at 1.38v at IBT standard, still no issue.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> CPU-Z reads the setting, not the actual voltage. The HWInfo app may detect a sensor that actually acts like a multimeter. It may give the actual voltage out of the metal with relative accuracy (I guess it depends on the quality of the sensor, but I guess it's usually enough for most realistic needs).


Depends on board and CPU-Z version. CPU-Z has always shown the vcore for me., not the setting, and agrees with Hwinfo64 vcore.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I damaged my i7 4790k trying to delid it. can I have damaged my motherboard by trying to boot it up with a broken chip installed in it?


doubt it. i tried to boot one that had a cracked die before. the cpu light came on. The board is fine to this day.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I broke my i7 4790k when deliding it. when I put the chip in my motherboard and tried to boot it up my cases led lights and fans turned on for 2 seconds and turned off the computer did not fully start. I rma-d my i7 4790k . do you think when I put my new chip in it my computer will boot up and post ? and could I have damaged my motherboard by trying to boot it up with a broke chip inside ?


Im sure its going to be just fine. I failed a 4790k delid last week and it would not boot. Installed a new working cpu and it booted ok.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Im sure its going to be just fine. I failed a 4790k delid last week and it would not boot. Installed a new working cpu and it booted ok.


which method of delidding did you use?


----------



## gobblebox

Since I haven't seen much about the i7-4790K L420 batch, here are my results so far (I just got it last night, so I'm still pushing it further):

*Batch:* L420B748

ASRock Z97 Extreme4 - *My full rig is in my signature.*
RAM is set at default 1600Mhz for benching. (G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 1866Mhz CAS: 8)
All power saving features are disabled.

The following stats are x264 stable for at least 1 hour, since this is just an initial benchmark:

*Mult:* x44 - *VCore:* 1.2 - *Cache:* x40 - *VCache:* 1.2 - *VCCIN:* 1.90
*Mult:* x45 - *VCore:* 1.2 - *Cache:* x40 - *VCache:* 1.2 - *VCCIN:* 1.90
*Mult:* x46 - *VCore:* 1.2 - *Cache:* x40 - *VCache:* 1.2 - *VCCIN:* 1.90
*Mult:* x47 - *VCore:* 1.24 - *Cache:* x40 - *VCache:* 1.2 - *VCCIN:* 1.90
I'll post pictures when I've finished my bench. So far, this is looking like an excellent batch; at least, this particular chip.

I also need to reapply my TIM, because temps are a little higher than they should be, so I'm going to do that before I continue on to 4.8.

Anyone have any suggestions for getting the most out of this chip?


----------



## dokujaryu

Spent some more time OCing my 4790K. Going for sane and stable.

I feel pretty good at 4.7Ghz: 46 x 102 @1.25v core. Left everything else normal.

Getting 18500 from geekbench.

Mobo: Asus Sabertooth Z97 Mark I
Cooler: Corsair H100i
VGA: Gigabyte Windforce 770 GTX 4GB

Temps:
Ambient: 24C
Idle temp: 31C
IETU Stress Test: 63C - 72C

Seems pretty safe. Wanted to keep stress CPU under 80C, so I'm really happy with under 75C.


----------



## superV

my friend got a 4790k batch L419B687
bios vcore 1.104v
cpu-z says 1.259v


----------



## yawa

So I spent some more time with MSI's new 1.40 bios for their z97 boards and it all feels a bit more stable. 4.7GHZ @1.388 is 10 hours Intel Extreme Test stable so far with max temps hitting 80C and no more.

Though I'd like to bring the voltage down a bit more, this is definitely better than the result I was getting on the 1.30 bios before. It took me 1.42 core voltage to get 4.7GHZ benching stable, just not full load stable.

So again, this is a heads up for those having issues OC'ing. A new bios with improved performance/stability dropped from MSI on 7/9/14. So keep an eye out on your boards website to see if you have a new one up as well.

It definitely makes a diffeence, and may even help you get your goal Overclock stable.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Im sure its going to be just fine. I failed a 4790k delid last week and it would not boot. Installed a new working cpu and it booted ok.


I broke mine using the razor method . how did you break yours ?


----------



## opt33

cpuz is not reading the mhz correctly (99.98 bug), nor is it reading vcore correctly on mine. If I set bios at 1.29v, cpuz says 1.292v, multimeter says 1.29v, hardware monitor says 1.296v. At load multimeter shows vcore increases to 1.305, HWM reads 1.308 (reading sensor that reports in steps), cpuz still says 1.292v (even though cpuz can report in steps capable of catching the increase it does not).

Hwm reads vcore from a sensor that is measuring vcore on the fly. cpuz is acting like it only reads some bios logic, but not realtime monitoring.

Both the gigabyte version and the latest version on mine still bugged for mhz and vcore.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> which method of delidding did you use?


Vice method. Its a shame too, it was a 4.8 chip.


----------



## AwdDude

Got my new Devil's Canyon i7-4790K w00t!


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AwdDude*
> 
> Got my new Devil's Canyon i7-4790K w00t!


batch number?


----------



## Bluemustang

Alright had to do an RMA on my mobo so i've been outa this thread a couple weeks, over 2k posts since then lol.

So have finally gotten to test my 4790k, seems pretty good. Got it stable at 4.7 with 1.25v at 68c max temp. I'm surprised too the uniformity of the core temps is nice, im loving my new AIO cooler vs my old hyper 212. 68-68-68-65 cores. Hows that sound? I could probably get it to 4.8 or 4.9 at acceptable temps but 1.25 is a nice voltage to run for years, i dont wanna go over that for another 100-200 mhz.

Also i'm gettin another AIO cooler on the way to replace this one and this one will be used with my gpu along with a kraken g10. A antec kuhler 1250 dual rad, should do even a bit better then this one. Got it for $42 hah, and got this single rad thermaltake for $30. Both for the same price as the single rad goes for.

So how do i get my info in the OP updated?

To reiterate for the update to my original post.

Batch #: L418C169
4.7ghz at 1.25v
Max temp 68c
Thermaltake Water 3.0 performer in push/pull AIO water cooler
Ram 1.5v 2200 11-13-13-28
Asrock Z97 extreme4


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> when they go as open box retail the retailer eats the loss though.


MC has a plan where you could return and swap for any reason..never took advantage of it though, I always get decent chips from MC..


----------



## riverdief

Tested some 4790ks







all undelided (Cooler: Prolimatech Megahalems) 1344k 27.9 Vcore runs:

Chip 1: 4500MHZ @ 1.259V


Chip 2: 4700MHZ @ 1.291V

4500MHZ @ 1.117V


Chip 3: 4700MHZ @ 1.287V

[email protected]


Chip 4: 4700MHZ @ 1.307V


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riverdief*
> 
> Tested some 4790ks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all undelided (Cooler: Prolimatech Megahalems) 1344k 27.9 Vcore runs:
> 
> Chip 1: 4500MHZ @ 1.259V
> 
> 
> Chip 2: 4700MHZ @ 1.291V
> 
> 4500MHZ @ 1.117V
> 
> 
> Chip 3: 4700MHZ @ 1.287V
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Chip 4: 4700MHZ @ 1.307V


batch numbers ?


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riverdief*
> 
> Tested some 4790ks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all undelided (Cooler: Prolimatech Megahalems) 1344k 27.9 Vcore runs:
> 
> Chip 1: 4500MHZ @ 1.259V
> 
> 
> Chip 2: 4700MHZ @ 1.291V
> 
> 4500MHZ @ 1.117V
> 
> 
> Chip 3: 4700MHZ @ 1.287V
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Chip 4: 4700MHZ @ 1.307V


Where is 5 ghz prime?


----------



## riverdief

not possible with the actual ones







but I got some more here


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riverdief*
> 
> not possible with the actual ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I got some more here


please post batch numbers.


----------



## riverdief

L331C516 or L331C510.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Where is 5 ghz prime?


here is 5ghz, same prime version 27.9...or did you mean for more than 2 minutes


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> here is 5ghz, same prime version 27.9...or did you mean for more than 2 minutes


that doesn't make sense at all


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> here is 5ghz, same prime version 27.9...or did you mean for more than 2 minutes


hmm now I want to see if mine can do that at same volts


----------



## opt33

here is my best CB 1022 at 5.05ghz, and spi32m at 5.15ghz, need faster ram to get below 6m on 32m


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> hmm now I want to see if mine can do that at same volts


just use 27.9 intead of 28.5. If you use 28.5 let me know what happens. If I prime with same vcore at 5ghz on 28.5 it reboots, I believe it is overcurrent protection kicking in even though that is set to max on my mobo...if I walk vcore down then it doesnt reboot but freezes/bsods after a few seconds.


----------



## AwdDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> batch number?


Man this thread is moving fast, in response to your question my batch number is L419B634


----------



## burgergod

Got my 4790K today!

Unfortunately weird things are happening. Stock @ 90C when running prime 95 (Corsair H100i). Also CPU-z is acting up. However AIDA64 shows core voltages up to 1.266.
















Watch the Core Voltage, image on left is when running prime95, image on right is when idle. It looks like CPU Voltage input or something?

btw im a total noob when it comes to overclocking and stuff. I'm here to find a solution to this heat issue. It shouldn't go up to 90C...

As I've been reading this thread people seem to be interested in batch#: L331C501


----------



## Peen

Yeah something is wrong with your CPU-Z otherwise that CPU would be insta-toast. Love the Doom avatar. IDDQD!


----------



## Asus11

ok finally got my cpu totally stable and happy with the result, 1.275v @4.7

might try for abit more but think this voltage is the sweet spot


----------



## tw33k

with default settings voltage drops at idle

Aida64 reads the same as HWiNFO

in manual mode voltage does not drop


----------



## Quantum Reality

Hey all! I finally got my G3258 today. NCIX had them on back-order, they were that damn popular.

My batch code is: 3418C004 and I'll be putting it on an ASRock Z97 Extreme4


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> with default settings voltage drops at idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Further Down:

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/s...a-4901-8858-3ac0bbb5a09f_zps4986c689.jpg.html


----------



## Maintenance Bot

What are some of you running for ram voltages? Is maximum safe voltage for DC around 1.6 or 1.65v?
Its just I can get a good deal on some faster ram right now but just curious about those voltages.


----------



## Peppy197

*4,7G seems to be the reasonable expectation*

class dismissed

I had used 4.8G/1.38v for a while but I wanna sell this after I get a gen5


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Further Down:
> 
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/s...a-4901-8858-3ac0bbb5a09f_zps4986c689.jpg.html


they aren't the right readings for Vcore. VCore doesn't drop to 0v


----------



## Eddie Felson

An Editorial Comment.

My old PC was a Dec of 2009 i7-860 on a ASUS Maximus III Formula mothertboard, it is four and a half years old, it has no USB 3.0, or SATA III.

It encodes Blu-rays slowly at about 14.5 fps, while my new i7-4790 encodes at about 35 fps. About 240% faster. Some of that not due to the CPU but to z97 chipset features and architecture.

But by Moore's law: twice as fast every 18 months, it should be, 18,36,52 months; it should be EIGHT times faster.

I am not completely unhappy, $340 is the LEAST I have spent on a CPU for myself in decades. But I am far from woot. I originally intended to get a i7-5960k but they have been delayed now for 2 years; until next spring? That build would cost much more and perhaps not even be twice as fast as my i7-4790k? So I caved in and purchased what Intel had for sale.

After 30 years with Intel this is my smallest ever incremental performance gain on a five year upgrade pattern.

Sorry no "woot" for devil's canyon, just a yawn. What was the quote from Intel's CEO?

"Anyone who can't get Devil's Canyon to run at 5GHz doesn't know how to over clock?"

I see a class action lawsuit in Intel's future.

In China with few cars for 40 of the last 50 years even a KIA is a big step in to the future. But for those of us who remember 8088, 286, 386. 486, and Pentium. Intel is very far from the trajectory we expect for our investment.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> they aren't the right readings for Vcore. VCore doesn't drop to 0v


From what I understand it does when its not using that core on idle.
There's no point having all 4 cores running when the PC isn't doing anything, so it shuts down all but one, hence no vcore.

But I could be wrong.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> From what I understand it does when its not using that core on idle.
> There's no point having all 4 cores running when the PC isn't doing anything, so it shuts down all but one, hence no vcore.
> 
> But I could be wrong.


Nah, I think that it is just a software bug..


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eddie Felson*
> 
> An Editorial Comment.
> 
> My old PC was a Dec of 2009 i7-860 on a ASUS Maximus III Formula mothertboard, it is four and a half years old, it has no USB 3.0, or SATA III.
> 
> It encodes Blu-rays slowly at about 14.5 fps, while my new i7-4790 encodes at about 35 fps. About 240% faster. Some of that not due to the CPU but to z97 chipset features and architecture.
> 
> But by Moore's law: twice as fast every 18 months, it should be, 18,36,52 months; it should be EIGHT times faster.
> 
> I am not completely unhappy, $340 is the LEAST I have spent on a CPU for myself in decades. But I am far from woot. I originally intended to get a i7-5960k but they have been delayed now for 2 years; until next spring? That build would cost much more and perhaps not even be twice as fast as my i7-4790k? So I caved in and purchased what Intel had for sale.
> 
> After 30 years with Intel this is my smallest ever incremental performance gain on a five year upgrade pattern.
> 
> Sorry no "woot" for devil's canyon, just a yawn. What was the quote from Intel's CEO?
> 
> "Anyone who can't get Devil's Canyon to run at 5GHz doesn't know how to over clock?"
> 
> I see a class action lawsuit in Intel's future.
> 
> In China with few cars for 40 of the last 50 years even a KIA is a big step in to the future. But for those of us who remember 8088, 286, 386. 486, and Pentium. Intel is very far from the trajectory we expect for our investment.


Why do people always misquote Moore's law for performance? It has to do with number of transistors, not performance.


----------



## tw33k

monkey...have a read of this...http://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-Solved-HWiNFO64-and-Haswell-Systems


----------



## Iggg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> So I spent some more time with MSI's new 1.40 bios for their z97 boards and it all feels a bit more stable. 4.7GHZ @1.388 is 10 hours Intel Extreme Test stable so far with max temps hitting 80C and no more.
> 
> Though I'd like to bring the voltage down a bit more, this is definitely better than the result I was getting on the 1.30 bios before. It took me 1.42 core voltage to get 4.7GHZ benching stable, just not full load stable.
> 
> So again, this is a heads up for those having issues OC'ing. A new bios with improved performance/stability dropped from MSI on 7/9/14. So keep an eye out on your boards website to see if you have a new one up as well.
> 
> It definitely makes a diffeence, and may even help you get your goal Overclock stable.


Thanks for the head's up,
I got the same board as well.

So far I got 4.7ghz stable @ 1.395v on the old 4/25/14 bios.
Updated the bios and now I'm going for 4.8 @1.385, lets see how this one holds up.

Also I've stopped using prime 95 and switched over to intel extreme tuning utility to stress test.

I figure who's better at stress testing their own CPU then intel


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> here is my best CB 1022 at 5.05ghz, and spi32m at 5.15ghz, need faster ram to get below 6m on 32m


are you delidded.........?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> with default settings voltage drops at idle
> 
> Aida64 reads the same as HWiNFO
> 
> in manual mode voltage does not drop


you have to scroll down a little to see what the voltage controller sensors are reporting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> they aren't the right readings for Vcore. VCore doesn't drop to 0v


hwinfo can sometimes be buggy and may need an update for you're motherboard/ controller

........sorry for double post should have read the entire thread and edit my first post


----------



## Peppy197

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eddie Felson*
> 
> An Editorial Comment.
> 
> My old PC was a Dec of 2009 i7-860 on a ASUS Maximus III Formula mothertboard, it is four and a half years old, it has no USB 3.0, or SATA III.
> 
> It encodes Blu-rays slowly at about 14.5 fps, while my new i7-4790 encodes at about 35 fps. About 240% faster. Some of that not due to the CPU but to z97 chipset features and architecture.
> 
> But by Moore's law: twice as fast every 18 months, it should be, 18,36,52 months; it should be EIGHT times faster.
> 
> I am not completely unhappy, $340 is the LEAST I have spent on a CPU for myself in decades. But I am far from woot. I originally intended to get a i7-5960k but they have been delayed now for 2 years; until next spring? That build would cost much more and perhaps not even be twice as fast as my i7-4790k? So I caved in and purchased what Intel had for sale.
> 
> After 30 years with Intel this is my smallest ever incremental performance gain on a five year upgrade pattern.
> 
> Sorry no "woot" for devil's canyon, just a yawn. What was the quote from Intel's CEO?
> 
> "Anyone who can't get Devil's Canyon to run at 5GHz doesn't know how to over clock?"
> 
> I see a class action lawsuit in Intel's future.
> 
> In China with few cars for 40 of the last 50 years even a KIA is a big step in to the future. But for those of us who remember 8088, 286, 386. 486, and Pentium. Intel is very far from the trajectory we expect for our investment.


well then give you PC away for free

And you will be eight times nicer


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> that doesn't make sense at all


you mean because I ran it only 2 minutes? how about 10 mins at same settings, which is longer prime than some on front page ran








here is youtube video, I shot it for the start through the first 4 mins or so, havent seen vid myself yet, but should be able to see ok.





10 mins 5ghz prime 27.9 blend on regular settings. temps arent bad since prime 27.9 (1st default ffts are large), and im delidded with 1.469v. Didnt run it long enough to hit any small ffts.


after 10 mins showing no errors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> are you delidded.........?


yep, couldnt do 5.15 32m or CB 5.05 prior to delidding. Also couldnt run prime 27.9 at 5ghz at all prior to delidding.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Nah, I think that it is just a software bug..


Could be.
Even though nothing is showing the drop in vcore properly, I'm getting lower then adaptive idle temps (hottest core 28c).

So I don't know, it is kinda strange.
Maybe some of the monitoring software needs updating for z97 boards.

I ran prime95 lastnight with the manual 1.161 vcore, 2 core we pushed up to 1.181 and 2 remained at 1.161, unless the board is adapting slightly to compensate or it is a software bug.
But I will admit a 4 hour run of prime and not passing 81c was good at stock 4.4Ghz clocks, was louder than normal due to the Noctua's running at 100%, but not as loud as the split system heater..lol


----------



## groundzero9

Hey guys I have a quick question. I'm trying to set my CPU to downclock when idle and also have the voltage go down respectively. I have the vcore set at 1.26 manually and am 4.8ghz stable with speedstep on and cstates on. However, the option to select a cstate (C6, C7 etc.) is grayed out. I can select a cstate no problem if I put the CPU vcore into adaptive mode. With the settings described my core speed drops to 800mhz idle, but the voltage stays a constant 1.26. Is there a setting I'm missing?


----------



## Eddie Felson

> well then give you(r) PC away for free

I have done that many times, given away older laptops and workstations. I don't need 2 laptops, don't need 3 PCs. Lord grant me a good home for my old Q9450. I asked my pastor to let me know if he finds a worthy person who could use a nice PC.

This was a $4,940 build. I intend to keep it a while before I give it away.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Hey guys I have a quick question. I'm trying to set my CPU to downclock when idle and also have the voltage go down respectively. I have the vcore set at 1.26 manually and am 4.8ghz stable with speedstep on and cstates on. However, the option to select a cstate (C6, C7 etc.) is grayed out. I can select a cstate no problem if I put the CPU vcore into adaptive mode. With the settings described my core speed drops to 800mhz idle, but the voltage stays a constant 1.26. Is there a setting I'm missing?


you need to enable C7 states in CPU power management section. I bet they are set to AUTO which doesn't enable C7 states.


----------



## Eddie Felson

> Why do people always misquote Moore's law for performance? It has to do with number of transistors, not performance.

Point well taken, thank you.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moore's_law

Antidotaly, I have often read it expressed as "twice as fast and half as expensive every 18 months." As you pointed out that interpretation is neither accurate nor authoritative.


----------



## orndorf77

I broke my I7 4790k trying to delid it I got a rma number and a free shipping label from newegg.com I shipped it yesterday Friday. if they except my rma how long do you think it will be before I get my replacement ? I have shoprunner free 2 day shipping and the guy from newegg said they are going to ship the replacment using my shoprunner 2 day shipping . but the free shipping lable that newegg sent me to ship my damaged processor back to them. was that also a 2 day shipping lable ?


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I broke my I7 4790k trying to delid it I got a rma number and a free shipping label from newegg.com I shipped it yesterday Friday. if they except my rma how long do you think it will be before I get my replacement ? I have shoprunner free 2 day shipping and the guy from newegg said they are going to ship the replacment using my shoprunner 2 day shipping . but the free shipping lable that newegg sent me to ship my damaged processor back to them. was that also a 2 day shipping lable ?


How did you manage to destroy it delidding? What method did you use? The vice only method is pretty much fool proof. I did it no problem at all and it was my first time delidding any cpu. Did not practice on an old cpu either.

Did you re-glue your IHS to the cpu pcb? Because they are going to inspect it. The return shipping label is UPS ground, so it wont get back to them in 2 days unless you live in california or somewhere close by.


----------



## Eddie Felson

> I broke my I7 4790k trying to delid it

I have to suspect "deliding" voids them of any responsibility.

Let me know if I am wrong?


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eddie Felson*
> 
> > I broke my I7 4790k trying to delid it
> 
> I have to suspect "deliding" voids them of any responsibility.
> 
> Let me know if I am wrong?


You are correct... which is why I asked him those questions. If he is going to commit fraud and lie about what he did, then at least he can do it right by gluing back on the IHS...


----------



## Peen

I can think of a few ways that it *could kill it.

1) IHS nicking die
2) IHS nicking resistor
3) using electrically conductive sealant on resistors (not direct result from vice method)
4) CPU becomes airplane from doing vice method wrong

Using tape to hold down chip made it almost impossible to do 1,2 and 4, but it makes another potential, probably non-cpu killing way to make it not work. If you tape on the bottom with the gold contacts, their might be a little residue preventing proper contact with pins in socket. I even had a little black on mine from electrical tape so I cleaned them up a bit.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> How did you manage to destroy it delidding? What method did you use? The vice only method is pretty much fool proof. I did it no problem at all and it was my first time delidding any cpu. Did not practice on an old cpu either.
> 
> Did you re-glue your IHS to the cpu pcb? Because they are going to inspect it. The return shipping label is UPS ground, so it wont get back to them in 2 days unless you live in california or somewhere close by.


I used the razor method. I explained to the guy at newegg what I did. he told me to make the processor look as neet as possible and hopefully they will except it. I crazy glued the hs back on. I put the smallest drop of crazy glue possible on each coner . I live in florida I shipped it yesterday on Friday do you think the should have it by wendsday ?


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I used the razor method. I explained to the guy at newegg what I did. he told me to make the processor look as neet as possible and hopefully they will except it. I crazy glued the hs back on. I put the smallest drop of crazy glue possible on each coner . I live in florida I shipped it yesterday on Friday do you think the should have it by wendsday ?


Weren't you afraid of going above 1.2v out of fear of damaging the CPU, but de-lidding wasn't a concern?


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I used the razor method. I explained to the guy at newegg what I did. he told me to make the processor look as neet as possible and hopefully they will except it. I crazy glued the hs back on. I put the smallest drop of crazy glue possible on each coner . I live in florida I shipped it yesterday on Friday do you think the should have it by wendsday ?


Dunno, UPS ground can take up to 5 days. Wednesday would be the earliest IMO. Check the tracking number for estimated delivery.

Also, next time do not use the razor method. IMO that is the most risky/stupid method of delidding. The vice only method is what everyone should be using, and barring that, the vice+wood+hammer method. Razor method is stupid because you can cut the traces on the PCB... with vice only that is pretty much impossible when done properly.


Go to Lowes/Home Depot and buy the $20 (IRWIN at Lowes) drill press vice.
Wipe off as much oil off the vice clamp surfaces as possible.
Then put 3 or 4 layers of blue painters tape on each side to prevent scoring the IHS/PCB.
Rest the IHS on the stationary vice clamp side.
On the other side, angle the cpu pcb such that it rests 1/8" below the edge of the vice clamp.
Very slowly tighten until pressure subsides. IHS/PCB should not "pop" off.
Loosen vice.
Remove cpu and pull IHS off the pcb. Will take minimal effort.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> I can think of a few ways that it *could kill it.
> 
> 1) IHS nicking die
> 2) IHS nicking resistor
> 3) using electrically conductive sealant on resistors (not direct result from vice method)
> 4) CPU becomes airplane from doing vice method wrong
> 
> Using tape to hold down chip made it almost impossible to do 1,2 and 4, but it makes another potential, probably non-cpu killing way to make it not work. If you tape on the bottom with the gold contacts, their might be a little residue preventing proper contact with pins in socket. I even had a little black on mine from electrical tape so I cleaned them up a bit.


or putting nail polish on the resistors and not letting it dry completely before you boot it back up


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> What are some of you running for ram voltages? Is maximum safe voltage for DC around 1.6 or 1.65v?
> Its just I can get a good deal on some faster ram right now but just curious about those voltages.


Mine's at 1.656v (2400mhz cas9).


----------



## Jeronbernal

So far here's my settings and what i've found to be stable, via aida64, realbench, some prime95, and alot of real use application testing

Core Speed 4798.9Mhz
Core Voltage 1.288V
i set the ring to 40x MIN, and 44x MAX

voltage is set to manual, and i'm using a ASUS Z97 Deluxe

i currently have XMP on with my 32gb Dominator Platinum 2133mhz ram

is there anything else setting wise i can change to lower my voltage more? or should i change my ring to anything else? what do you guys do to dial in your overclocks? i only understand asus "uefi" lingo, so please bare with me if i ask what something is X_X still getting use to overclocking as it is lol

hopefully after i have this CPU all dialed in i can move onto my GPU's !

thanks guys for all your help, and thank you Darkwizzie for your guide aswell!


http://valid.x86.fr/vdkvxe


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Weren't you afraid of going above 1.2v out of fear of damaging the CPU, but de-lidding wasn't a concern?


lol I've seen enough posts from this guy to come to the conclusion that he might be Mr. Bean. I'm amazed that newegg didn't tell him to pound sand. LOL at crazy glue. I'm sure they won't notice.


----------



## Jeronbernal




----------



## Marc79

lol


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> you mean because I ran it only 2 minutes? how about 10 mins at same settings, which is longer prime than some on front page ran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is youtube video, I shot it for the start through the first 4 mins or so, havent seen vid myself yet, but should be able to see ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 mins 5ghz prime 27.9 blend on regular settings. temps arent bad since prime 27.9 (1st default ffts are large), and im delidded with 1.469v. Didnt run it long enough to hit any small ffts.
> 
> 
> after 10 mins showing no errors.
> 
> yep, couldnt do 5.15 32m or CB 5.05 prior to delidding. Also couldnt run prime 27.9 at 5ghz at all prior to delidding.


not the time.just not worth torture ur cpu at those voltages for nothing.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> When can we tell if its the input voltage that is lacking, aside from setting it at 0.050 are there other tell tale signs that it needs more when overclocking ?
> 
> 
> 
> it can through 101 or 124 bsod just like core.
> 
> I was trying to pass linx on the stable i7 clubs settings. On the 2nd cycle it threw a 101. I moved it to 1.990v. Its passed 10 runs after that.
> 
> I really think different mobos need different input voltages due to how the LLC can vary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I suppose the lack of input voltage can never be compensated by increasing vcore, correct?
Click to expand...

Anyone ?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Depends on board and CPU-Z version. CPU-Z has always shown the vcore for me., not the setting, and agrees with Hwinfo64 vcore.


I was about to say that the behavior of CPU-Z appears erratic to me. I have seen it drop and raise voltage during operation in occasions, and in other BIOS settings stay fixated to the theoretical max value. Good thing there is a sensor on HWInfo reporting a more real value because I wouldn't want to bother with that.


----------



## Anusha

looks like this chip is also not any better than my last 4770K. 4.5GHz @1.235V and cannot his 4.6GHz with anything up to 1.285V Vcore/2.05V VRIN.

1.285V Vcore limit is because i'm currently one a crappy cooler - was hoping to get a better cooler if it scaled well, but don't feel liking shedding money on it now.

basically, it got 0x124 until i upped the Vcore from 1.235V. that's up to 1.25V. then i got 0x101. then it raised VRIN - 0.01V at a time. then i got 0x124 again. so i raised the Vcore and then again, 0x101...this was a never ending battle. i had the uncore locked at 40x with AUTO volts - that's 1.220V. also tried it at 1.15V.

i also had it at 1.30V and x264 benchmark crapped out. so probably 1.3V isn't enough either. i didn't play with VRIN at that volts though.


----------



## stasio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> CPU-Z reads the setting, not the actual voltage. The HWInfo app may detect a sensor that actually acts like a multimeter. It may give the actual voltage out of the metal with relative accuracy (I guess it depends on the quality of the sensor, but I guess it's usually enough for most realistic needs).


CPU-Z display max. VID Core.....with Core and Bus speed offset .
AIDA64 and HWiNFO (HWMonitor) displays real Vcore.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/3710#post_22490663

Btw,
Suggestions for DC overclocking.....
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=108373


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/3710#post_22490663


TIL There are Gigabyte/Asus branded CPU-Zs to display 100Mhz BCLK.

Hm, old versions.


----------



## zorc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Anyone ?


Input voltage delivers power to the IVR (Internal voltage regulator) and then cpu cores, cache, internal graphics SA IO A/D. Input voltage is the main voltage for all the parts of the Haswell CPU.


If Input voltage is too low or too high CPU can/will suffer stability problems. If you have wrong input voltage can be that you might need more vcore than you would with the right amount of input voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> looks like this chip is also not any better than my last 4770K. 4.5GHz @1.235V and cannot his 4.6GHz with anything up to 1.285V Vcore/2.05V VRIN.
> 
> 1.285V Vcore limit is because i'm currently one a crappy cooler - was hoping to get a better cooler if it scaled well, but don't feel liking shedding money on it now.
> 
> basically, it got 0x124 until i upped the Vcore from 1.235V. that's up to 1.25V. then i got 0x101. then it raised VRIN - 0.01V at a time. then i got 0x124 again. so i raised the Vcore and then again, 0x101...this was a never ending battle. i had the uncore locked at 40x with AUTO volts - that's 1.220V. also tried it at 1.15V.
> 
> i also had it at 1.30V and x264 benchmark crapped out. so probably 1.3V isn't enough either. i didn't play with VRIN at that volts though.


I would try lower input voltage 1,8-1,85 and see how it goes, DC has a new package design and in other forum people reported better overclock with lower input voltage.
Also Haswell likes the cold. The cooler the less vcore you will need. Watercooling will give you ca. -0.015-20 and delidding sometimes -0.01-0.015 less vcore.


----------



## p3gaz_001

so i bought my 4790k ... as previously said ain't gonna mess it up with linx prime and whatever.... just made few runs with 3dmarks and hitted 68 C° @ x49 1.28v .. at stock speed if i use linx i will reach 78 C° in 3 min.... off course i don't wanna use linx ..... if aida is ok i'll use it.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> so i bought my 4790k ... as previously said ain't gonna mess it up with linx prime and whatever.... just made few runs with 3dmarks and hitted 68 C° @ x49 1.28v .. at stock speed if i use linx i will reach 78 C° in 3 min.... off course i don't wanna use linx ..... if aida is ok i'll use it.


How would you mess it up? High temps for stability tests aren't going to hurt anything. Also aida is junk and in no way should be used for a final means of testing.


----------



## Eddie Felson

One reason I do so much of business with Newegg is because I feel as if their prices are fair 98% of the time and they are reasonable to do business with when problems come up.

If they or Intel refused a refund on a delided CPU I would still consider them reasonable.

Back in '78 I special ordered a WS6 Trans/Am. I was an undergraduate at Penn State. In a town of only 100,000 folks one "learns" all the other cars -WS6 Trans/Am, like their own. It was a bad-ass expensive-to-insure car for its time and something about the owner demographics 24 months later my car was the only one not totaled out of about 8 cars..

In the same way I wonder about the demographics of the "Devil's Canyon" owners, a self selected group; perhaps a much higher percentage of overclockers who might freeze, burn up CPU's or screw up de-lids? If that is the case Intel could as in the case of Detroit/Dearborn disallow claims based on "neglect and abuse". One might suppose that it is in Intel's interest to pay some very small number of claims out of corporate goodwill when "neglect and abuse" is suspected. But should Intel, as in the case of the undergrad Trans/Am the get a high rate of folks who cut, crush and bake the i7-4790k they will start to take a hard line.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Lesiunta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I would like to say that L419b609 is a decent batch. Has anyone else received a chip from this batch? Wouldn't mind comparing notes.


Hey Chief!

I have the same exact batch as you. I bought from MC in Detroit Madison Heights.

Got a really quick and dirty OC. Sitting on 1.3010v @ 4.7GHz /w2400MHz RAM on my Maximus VI Formula.

Further testing is needed to test full stability but as far as I know XTU benchmark passed it and 30 min of BF4.

I'm wondering if I need to raise my Input voltage to 1.9v to make 4.8GHz pass with XTU benchmark and turn off SVID Support?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> To display Bus Speed 100.00 MHz use Gigabyte/Asus branded CPU-Z.


Looks like the Gigabyte ones G1 and OC, apparently only work with those exact models of Gigabyte motherboards. I have Gigabyte UDH5, and the only cpuz that displays core speed and bus speed correctly is 167.0.

1.69.2 generic displays bugged 99.98 and bugged 4698.9 (and does not vary with spread spectrum)

1.69.2 for Gigabyte OC and G1 (on my Z97 UDH5) displays bus as 100mhz (does not vary with spread spectrum), but core speed still says 4698.9, so 2 issues, the core speed is still bugged, but now also the core speed is not = to multi x bus.

1.67 generic apparently displays core speed and bus speed correctly and both vary with spread spectrum.

Realtemp look like displays correct core speed and varies with spread spectrum as well.


----------



## QuietGamer

Subscribed


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> you need to enable C7 states in CPU power management section. I bet they are set to AUTO which doesn't enable C7 states.


This is my problem though. I set C states to "enabled" and there are a bunch of options, but most of them are grayed out, including the drop-down menu for C7.



Here's my results so far with Batch#: L419B561
It's 100% stable as low as 1.26v with the same clocks, but I haven't quite figured out how to set the adaptive voltage to that yet. Also need to tighten up the memory timings a bit.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Weren't you afraid of going above 1.2v out of fear of damaging the CPU, but de-lidding wasn't a concern?


I am not scared to go over 1.2v I would be a little scared to go over 1.3v the highest aida64 temperature I would go would be 84c


----------



## orndorf77

What is the suggested max v-core I should give the i7 4790k for overclocking ?


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> What is the suggested max v-core I should give the i7 4790k for overclocking ?


it should be no more than 1.30v ...


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> This is my problem though. I set C states to "enabled" and there are a bunch of options, but most of them are grayed out, including the drop-down menu for C7.


The people whose bios will allow adaptive voltage and C states enabled with overclocking are the ones that should be complaining









With adaptive voltage and C states enabled, it defeats the purpose of overclocking via the increased latency hindering SSD performance in the most important areas of random small read/writes, a 25% decrease in 4k random read speed and the 50% decrease in 4k random write speed with C states enabled versus not.

Although each mobo/bios may handle it differently, I am on GB, one person with Asus had a 14% decrease in random read and 36% decrease in random writes with C states enabled.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1494449/do-you-have-intel-c-state-disabled-or-enabled/20#post_22555937

here are my scores 1st pic with C states disabled, 2nd pic with C states enabled, which is repeatably accurate, note increase on access times and effect on small 4k random read/write:


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9*
> 
> Hey guys I have a quick question. I'm trying to set my CPU to downclock when idle and also have the voltage go down respectively. I have the vcore set at 1.26 manually and am 4.8ghz stable with speedstep on and cstates on. However, the option to select a cstate (C6, C7 etc.) is grayed out. I can select a cstate no problem if I put the CPU vcore into adaptive mode. With the settings described my core speed drops to 800mhz idle, but the voltage stays a constant 1.26. Is there a setting I'm missing?


I would NOT go over not set a 1.5 and would always NOT use adaptive when in any OC


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> it should be no more than 1.30v ...


are the temperatures of the i7 4790k using 1.3v lower then a i7 4770k using 1.3v ?


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> are the temperatures of the i7 4790k using 1.3v lower then a i7 4770k using 1.3v ?


i don't know tbh, when i asked here someone replied that i shouldn't push more than 1.30v ..... and regarding the temps personally i can't make a comparation since my previous 4770k was delidded but i can say (if somehow it helps) for the same cpu test my 4770k @ 4.8ghz and 1.445v the hottest core hitted 62 C° max core temp, and now the actual 4790k @ 4.9 @ 1.29v 78 C° ... i'm not planning on delid my chip

EDIT: http://www.anandtech.com/show/8227/devils-canyon-review-intel-core-i7-4790k-and-i5-4690k/2

maybe this could answer your doubts


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> i don't know tbh, when i asked here someone replied that i shouldn't push more than 1.30v ..... and regarding the temps personally i can't make a comparation since my previous 4770k was delidded but i can say (if somehow it helps) for the same cpu test my 4770k @ 4.8ghz and 1.445v the hottest core hitted 62 C° max core temp, and now the actual 4790k @ 4.9 @ 1.29v 78 C° ... i'm not planning on delid my chip
> 
> EDIT: http://www.anandtech.com/show/8227/devils-canyon-review-intel-core-i7-4790k-and-i5-4690k/2
> 
> maybe this could answer your doubts


you got a good chip. i damaged my i7 4790k deliding . when my chip was working it needed 1.195v to be stable @ 4.6ghz but my max aida64 temperature was 80c which is verey hot for a i7 4790k usung 1.195v . my i7 4770k needed 1.254v @ 4.3ghz and my max temperature was 77c . my cooler is a corsair h100i . i think some intel chips have the thermal paste that is inbetween the die and hs apllied better then others . is that true ?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> you got a good chip. i damaged my i7 4790k deliding . when my chip was working it needed 1.195v to be stable @ 4.6ghz but my max aida64 temperature was 80c which is verey hot for a i7 4790k usung 1.195v . my i7 4770k needed 1.254v @ 4.3ghz and my max temperature was 77c . my cooler is a corsair h100i . i think some intel chips have the thermal paste that is inbetween the die and hs apllied better then others . is that true ?


did u try to push higher than 4.6 ghz and what voltage?


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> you got a good chip. i damaged my i7 4790k deliding . when my chip was working it needed 1.195v to be stable @ 4.6ghz but my max aida64 temperature was 80c which is verey hot for a i7 4790k usung 1.195v . my i7 4770k needed 1.254v @ 4.3ghz and my max temperature was 77c . my cooler is a corsair h100i . *i think some intel chips have the thermal paste that is inbetween the die and hs apllied better then others . is that true ?*


i'm sure it could be like that... i've seen other chips with the same voltages, doing less mhz and less heat...

and sorry to hear you damaged your 4790k .... wich it was a good one too... 4.6ghz with 1.195v is very good, by hearing this i'm much more convinced to don't delid mine! i will leave it this way, don't wanna play with linx or those useless tests, in the past i'd wasted so much time on those sw, running linx here and there, all night long, and no problems, and when i used the pc normally... it goes bsod.. nah.. i'm done with that stuff.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> did u try to push higher than 4.6 ghz and what voltage?


I overclocked to 4.8ghz I used 1.23v but I only ran aida64 for 30 minutes because my max temp hit 88c. my i7 4790k was screaming to be delidid


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> The people whose bios will allow adaptive voltage and C states enabled with overclocking are the ones that should be complaining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With adaptive voltage and C states enabled, it defeats the purpose of overclocking via the increased latency hindering SSD performance in the most important areas of random small read/writes, a 25% decrease in 4k random read speed and the 50% decrease in 4k random write speed with C states enabled versus not.
> 
> Although each mobo/bios may handle it differently, I am on GB, one person with Asus had a 14% decrease in random read and 36% decrease in random writes with C states enabled.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1494449/do-you-have-intel-c-state-disabled-or-enabled/20#post_22555937
> 
> here are my scores 1st pic with C states disabled, 2nd pic with C states enabled, which is repeatably accurate, note increase on access times and effect on small 4k random read/write


Thanks for that info









I put it back to manual and managed to get it down to 1.255 volts 4.8ghz stable.


----------



## tomheppy

hi guys

got a 4790k with a nh-d14
no overclock
p95 (small ffu) and linx are pushing my temps into 90-95c.

Is this normal or do I have a terrible chip?

thanks


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> i'm sure it could be like that... i've seen other chips with the same voltages, doing less mhz and less heat...
> 
> and sorry to hear you damaged your 4790k .... wich it was a good one too... 4.6ghz with 1.195v is very good, by hearing this i'm much more convinced to don't delid mine! i will leave it this way, don't wanna play with linx or those useless tests, in the past i'd wasted so much time on those sw, running linx here and there, all night long, and no problems, and when i used the pc normally... it goes bsod.. nah.. i'm done with that stuff.


ya I wouldnt delid again. it is not as safe as people make it out to be. people damage the processors using the razor method and the vice method. the only way I would delid my processor is if I could get a professional to do it and they would have to guarantee the proceesor wont break


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> The people whose bios will allow adaptive voltage and C states enabled with overclocking are the ones that should be complaining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With adaptive voltage and C states enabled, it defeats the purpose of overclocking via the increased latency hindering SSD performance in the most important areas of random small read/writes, a 25% decrease in 4k random read speed and the 50% decrease in 4k random write speed with C states enabled versus not.
> 
> Although each mobo/bios may handle it differently, I am on GB, one person with Asus had a 14% decrease in random read and 36% decrease in random writes with C states enabled.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1494449/do-you-have-intel-c-state-disabled-or-enabled/20#post_22555937
> 
> here are my scores 1st pic with C states disabled, 2nd pic with C states enabled, which is repeatably accurate, note increase on access times and effect on small 4k random read/write:


+1









4770k full stock



4770k stock without power savings



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I overclocked to 4.8ghz I used 1.23v but I only ran aida64 for 30 minutes because my max temp hit 88c. my i7 4790k was screaming to be delidid


omg you killed a beast.it could do 5 ghz round 1.3/1.35v


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> ya I wouldnt delid again. it is not as safe as people make it out to be. people damage the processors using the razor method and the vice method. the only way I would delid my processor is if I could get a professional to do it and they would have to guarantee the proceesor wont break


and let me add... i was surprised my 4770K still worked, i used the razor method and at the angles i really went deep, so deep that after opening the die the upper side of one of those little smd beside the die went off plus the 4790k has few more voltage regulators than the 4770k, so is much more risky to mess around that area with the razor ....


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> ya I wouldnt delid again. it is not as safe as people make it out to be. people damage the processors using the razor method and the vice method. the only way I would delid my processor is if I could get a professional to do it and they would have to guarantee the proceesor wont break


if u have such a beats,ask for help or mp somebody.i already did a mini guide how to delid in safe mode with razor.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4770k full stock
> 
> 
> 
> 4770k stock without power savings
> 
> 
> 
> omg you killed a beast.it could do 5 ghz round 1.3/1.35v


you see why I tried deliding it ? why were my temps so high ?


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> if u have such a beats,ask for help or mp somebody.i already did a mini guide how to delid in safe mode with razor.


well point me to it, let me see if i feel safe...


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> you see why I tried deliding it ? why were my temps so high ?


voltage+ high frequency+not all cpu are the same(maybe gap between the chip and die like had user peen)=high temps

here (it was a quick guide):
http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/4410#post_22507417


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> if u have such a beats,ask for help or mp somebody.i already did a mini guide how to delid in safe mode with razor.


I did the deliding the rite way. there was no visable damage done to it. I guess it just wasn't ment to be


----------



## barkinos98

Guys I bought that $100 combo off of microcenter (G3258 and Z97 PC Mate) and although i havent used it yet i'm planning to buy a second g3258 so i can bin it


----------



## h2spartan

So I see that manual voltage is probably the best/most reliable way to go but is there a way to have the voltage drop down when idle? I just don't want it running constant voltage 24/7. Which cstates should be enabled or disabled?


----------



## lilchronic

usually from my experience good chips run hot


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> usually from my experience good chips run hot


mmmh... in those cases, will you delid such cpus _?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Guys I bought that $100 combo off of microcenter (G3258 and Z97 PC Mate) and although i havent used it yet i'm planning to buy a second g3258 so i can bin it


I bought one as well had it up yesterday to 4.6 stable and was pushing for 5.0ghz when I realized what time it was.


----------



## killahmau

Now that i'm done with my rig.. here i am to test mine
batch *L418C322*.


----------



## opt33

Is it just me or can most people not see full screen shots legibly even after clicking on them?


----------



## p3gaz_001

no it's not just you


----------



## tomheppy

hi

did anyone see my post?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> mmmh... in those cases, will you delid such cpus _?


yes i would







..................very carefully


----------



## h2spartan

Which c states should have on/off for manual voltage?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomheppy*
> 
> hi
> 
> did anyone see my post?


your temps are normal. small ffts on prime 28.5 and linx (most recent version) can push temps into 90's easily on stock settings of 4790k even with aftermarket coolers. You can check your vcore/vid and make sure it is set reasonable, and check your mount (tim2 between IHS/cooler)...but temps you posted are normal with those programs and are a result of tim1 (intels tim application between die and IHS too thick from adhesive)


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lesiunta*
> 
> Hey Chief!
> 
> I have the same exact batch as you. I bought from MC in Detroit Madison Heights.
> 
> Got a really quick and dirty OC. Sitting on 1.3010v @ 4.7GHz /w2400MHz RAM on my Maximus VI Formula.
> 
> Further testing is needed to test full stability but as far as I know XTU benchmark passed it and 30 min of BF4.
> 
> I'm wondering if I need to raise my Input voltage to 1.9v to make 4.8GHz pass with XTU benchmark and turn off SVID Support?


I left mine at 1.9.


----------



## tomheppy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> your temps are normal. small ffts on prime 28.5 and linx (most recent version) can push temps into 90's easily on stock settings of 4790k even with aftermarket coolers. You can check your vcore/vid and make sure it is set reasonable, and check your mount (tim2 between IHS/cooler)...but temps you posted are normal with those programs and are a result of tim1 (intels tim application between die and IHS too thick from adhesive)


Ah ok, thanks.

Did this happen with 4770ks? Have Intel ****ed up?


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yes i would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..................very carefully


ah... that's inviting, but if i fail... no one will ever hear my rage!!


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> just made few runs with 3dmarks and hitted 68 C° @ *x49 1.28v*


Is that a typo? It sounds like the best cpu in the universe. And with stress testing stable at that.

Hm, unless uncore and ram are very low, maybe.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Guys I bought that $100 combo off of microcenter (G3258 and Z97 PC Mate) and although i havent used it yet i'm planning to buy a second g3258 so i can bin it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought one as well had it up yesterday to 4.6 stable and was pushing for 5.0ghz when I realized what time it was.
Click to expand...

Wow dude i hope mine is that good too
I'm far from my supplies so i dont even know if these work or not :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Is it just me or can most people not see full screen shots legibly even after clicking on them?


For me it doesnt work if its quoted...


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Is that a typo? It sounds like the best cpu in the universe. And with stress testing stable at that.
> 
> Hm, unless uncore and ram are very low, maybe.


i'm referring to this https://app.box.com/s/54gxyjz44vs86f8ae18o , guys, don't ask me to run linx, i will not! i prefer playing 1h at BF4 + cinebench + superpi 32mb + XTU + RealBench.. but no Linx at all, and also don't wanna hear nothing about that, cpu is not delided, and when i tried running linx at stock speed 4.4ghz i hitted 78 C° so.. imagine at 1.28 or 1.29v.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Is that a typo? It sounds like the best cpu in the universe. And with stress testing stable at that.
> 
> Hm, unless uncore and ram are very low, maybe.


actually no..i think the best 4790k in this thread is dead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I overclocked to 4.8ghz I used 1.23v but I only ran aida64 for 30 minutes because my max temp hit 88c. my i7 4790k was screaming to be delidid


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Is it just me or can most people not see full screen shots legibly even after clicking on them?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> no it's not just you


If you please click on original after clicking on the image, it will be fullscreen.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> actually no..i think the best 4790k is dead.


not the best but surely better than others out there


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> If you please click on original after clicking on the image, it will be fullscreen.


now i see!! thanks!


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> The people whose bios will allow adaptive voltage and C states enabled with overclocking are the ones that should be complaining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With adaptive voltage and C states enabled, it defeats the purpose of overclocking via the increased latency hindering SSD performance in the most important areas of random small read/writes, a 25% decrease in 4k random read speed and the 50% decrease in 4k random write speed with C states enabled versus not.
> 
> Although each mobo/bios may handle it differently, I am on GB, one person with Asus had a 14% decrease in random read and 36% decrease in random writes with C states enabled.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1494449/do-you-have-intel-c-state-disabled-or-enabled/20#post_22555937
> 
> here are my scores 1st pic with C states disabled, 2nd pic with C states enabled, which is repeatably accurate, note increase on access times and effect on small 4k random read/write:


All C states disabled.



C3 enabled only



Disregard anime theme. It's the only version I could find. I suppose I should find and run asssd.

This GB board doesn't have a selectable manual/adaptive setting so I am assuming it's manual when a voltage is manually entered?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> i'm referring to this https://app.box.com/s/54gxyjz44vs86f8ae18o , guys, don't ask me to run linx, i will not! i prefer playing 1h at BF4 + cinebench + superpi 32mb + XTU + RealBench.. but no Linx at all, and also don't wanna hear nothing about that, cpu is not delided, and when i tried running linx at stock speed 4.4ghz i hitted 78 C° so.. imagine at 1.28 or 1.29v.


Can it run prime95 blend?

That test is low load.


----------



## h2spartan

Anyone ...anyone at all.....

What c states should keep enabled or which ones should I turn off so that if I set manual voltage it wont be running constant voltage 24/7...Or is there another way around manual voltage being locked even at idle?


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Can it run prime95 blend?
> 
> That test is low load.


i don't know, because i'd never tried, i'll try it once i get at home later this evening, actually i'm still at working place


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomheppy*
> 
> Ah ok, thanks.
> 
> Did this happen with 4770ks? Have Intel ****ed up?


The tim1 paste ~5-8 W/mk is meant for TDP of 84W (in this case), but always less than 100W. All 130W tdp cpus have solder for tim (87W/mk).

My 4790k at stock 4ghz 1.19vid, running prime 28.5 small ffts dissipates 148W (cpu only per hwm). running prime 27.9 small ffts dissipates 132W.

So if this chip was thermally designed to be able to run either prime 27.9, prime 28.5, linx or any other significant stress test at stock settings, according to intels own specs of using solder for tdp 130W, then this chip should have solder.

But fact is, 4790k is just a factory overclocked 4770k, with no extra thought into tim1 application despite higher speed/typically higher vid. Even 4770k was just borderline and probably some would be near tjmax with same tests.

edit: I just booted at stock 4770 settings, ie loaded defaults of my 4790k, then changed cpu core to 35, max turbo 40, uncore to 35....my vid auto changed from 1.19v to 1.05v. Then ran prime 27.9 small ffts and watts cpu was 88w, prime 28.5 small ffts 99w. So my 4790k if was released as a 4770k would have been clearly within tim1 paste specs for prime 27.9 and still not bad for 28.5.

Intel probably should just sell the 4790k in 2 versions, one with ihs attached, and one with ihs just comes with a rubber band holding it to the die...with note on box... tim1 not included. Intel couldnt complain about tim1 cost of not having it or having to apply it.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> Wow dude i hope mine is that good too
> I'm far from my supplies so i dont even know if these work or not :/
> For me it doesnt work if its quoted...


I would recommend updating the bios and I was not all that familiar with the bios myself. Forgot to swap it to advanced and was in simple mode. It is going to make a good little htpc with some emulators.


----------



## fateswarm

Hm. I guess I'd get higher clocks if I only did 3d benchmarks. My main (initial) test is blend prime95 28.5 for 2 minutes.

Even smallffts survives after that usually.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Anyone ...anyone at all.....
> 
> What c states should keep enabled or which ones should I turn off so that if I set manual voltage it wont be running constant voltage 24/7...Or is there another way around manual voltage being locked even at idle?


Me! Me! Me! Me!









Only have C3 enabled and speed step enabled. Go into power options in Windows under advanced settings and change CPU minimum to 20%. Use HWinfo64 to monitor changes.


----------



## stasio

Did I post this...?

5.0....1.35V Vcore...DDR3-2800CL.11....








http://valid.canardpc.com/i0t2f6[/


----------



## Drew010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Did I post this...?
> 
> 5.0....1.35V Vcore...DDR3-2800CL.11....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/i0t2f6[/


Pssshhh that's only 4998.83!


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stasio*
> 
> Did I post this...?
> 
> 5.0....1.35V Vcore...DDR3-2800CL.11....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/i0t2f6[/


Can you run anything other than superpi though? No? Ok, then.


----------



## groundzero9

I was just playing around with 5Ghz for a while. I can get it to boot and start p95/IBT at 1.375v, but it crashes after a couple mins. When I increased the vcore further, it has no effect up to 1.4v. It seemed to obtainable for a while


----------



## opt33

I havent seen anyone get 4.9 or 5 prime stable. You would need to be delidded to even run prime 28.5 blend for a few hours at 4.9 and above or soon as you made it to smaller ffts your cpu would likely be throttling from temps.


----------



## zorc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I did the deliding the rite way. there was no visable damage done to it. I guess it just wasn't ment to be


If you did it the right way CPU would have worked. Why don't you people who have no experience ask someone to delid it for you ?
I wouldn't try to repair my car if i have no idea what i am doing, i think this appplies to Computers as well.

If you properly know how to delid your CPU than it is not dangerous. You need the right tools and technique. Most people who brake their CPU for instance used wrong blade or wrong peace of wood. There are plenty of mistakes that someone can do.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorc*
> 
> If you did it the right way CPU would have worked. Why don't you people who have no experience ask someone to delid it for you ?
> I wouldn't try to repair my car if i have no idea what i am doing, i think this appplies to Computers as well.
> 
> If you properly know how to delid your CPU than it is not dangerous. You need the right tools and technique. Most people who brake their CPU for instance used wrong blade or wrong peace of wood. There are plenty of mistakes that someone can do.


in italy we say "who never tries, never fails" .... i also killed a pair of 3770K in the past. the first delidded 3770K i did it careless, i used brute force and it worked, the second one, i were very carefull, but the delid killed the cpu, after i discovered that what killed the cpu was the bad razer blade profile, razer used for the first 3770k in wich i used brute force


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Is it just me or can most people not see full screen shots legibly even after clicking on them?


After you click on the photo, click on "original" on the lower right. Then it displays just the image (and you can zoom in even further)


----------



## barkinos98

is it possible to delid a G3258 or no?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> is it possible to delid a G3258 or no?


Yep. It'd been done.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> Me! Me! Me! Me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only have C3 enabled and speed step enabled. Go into power options in Windows under advanced settings and change CPU minimum to 20%. Use HWinfo64 to monitor changes.


thank you!


----------



## Bluemustang

Nice tweaked my OC a bit more and got my 4790ks 4.7ghz OC down from 1.252 to 1.218. Pretty good for a 4.7


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> is it possible to delid a G3258 or no?


Would there be a need to?


----------



## SheldonC

My temps and stats are at the left for each screenshot. I am using Intel XTU for monitoring Prime95 and itself.

Do my temps and VCORE seem right? The VCORE is higher then the VID. Is this right? Forgive my ignorance. This is my first build since my Q9550 build a few years ago. That processor acted very different.

I have the MSI Z97 Xpower with newest bios. All defaults so far.

Click to ZOOM. Then click to view original bottom right.


The temps on Prime95 shoot up but level out at around 80c.

*133 Watts vs. 79 Watts*









Click to ZOOM. Then click to view original bottom right.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheldonC*
> 
> My temps and stats are at the left for each screenshot. I am using Intel XTU for monitoring Prime95 and itself.
> 
> Do my temps and VCORE seem right? The VCORE is higher then the VID. Is this right? Forgive my ignorance. This is my first build since my Q9550 build a few years ago. That processor acted very different.
> 
> I have the MSI Z97 Xpower with newest bios. All defaults so far.


yep, temps look normal for those settings. And vcore is higher at load since your cpu (and everyone elses) has apparent LLC logic that increases vcore with increasing load. And vcore will be higher than vid on load for sure, idle will depend on power settings.


----------



## The Source

My CPU package power/CPU total TDP peaks at 75w under XTU CPU stress test and that's with clocks at 4.7Ghz/1.360v vcore. That doesn't seem right does it?


----------



## PureBlackFire

so friends, what is about the average oc on 4790K?


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> so friends, what is about the average oc on 4790K?


There's a spreedsheet in the OP to answer this question because it depends on how much voltage people are willing to give it. I'd say 4.7Ghz for those under 1.3v and 4.8GHz for those going over 1.3v is the average at this point.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvOpIsGT1cQAdEFvV2lQWVd1OWo2a2ZlTkxjdWVtUmc&output=html&gid=1


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> so friends, what is about the average oc on 4790K?


4.6 on sub-1.3v. 4.7 easy but it may reach 1.35v. Others fluctuate around those depended on lottery and system.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> My CPU package power/CPU total TDP peaks at 75w under XTU CPU stress test and that's with clocks at 4.7Ghz/1.360v vcore. That doesn't seem right does it?


do you have the latest version of XTU. some earlier versions stress less. But yeah I just ran my 4.7 1.29v and it showed 105 W package power using HWM for wattage. prime 28.5 small ffts is 175W package power.


----------



## PureBlackFire

thanks guys.


----------



## SheldonC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> yep, temps look normal for those settings. And vcore is higher at load since your cpu (and everyone elses) has apparent LLC logic that increases vcore with increasing load. And vcore will be higher than vid on load for sure, idle will depend on power settings.


Thanks, I just didn't expect such a difference between the two tests.

I heard that the AVX2 instructions trigger the CPU to increase VCORE no matter what your settings. So even if you have a specific voltage settings in the bios, it will add a small? voltage boost to that?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> There's a spreedsheet in the OP to answer this question because it depends on how much voltage people are willing to give it. I'd say 4.7Ghz for those under 1.3v and 4.8GHz for those going over 1.3v is the average at this point.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvOpIsGT1cQAdEFvV2lQWVd1OWo2a2ZlTkxjdWVtUmc&output=html&gid=1


I judge mainly from having read the whole thread. I think the blunt list is slightly inflated. Mainly because we have a lot of reports based on not even single blend prime95 for two minutes.

I mean ok, let's not do 2 days of prime95, but do at least 2 minutes of it guys.

We see a lot of superpis or low-cpu-load gaming.


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> do you have the latest version of XTU. some earlier versions stress less. But yeah I just ran my 4.7 1.29v and it showed 105 W package power using HWM for wattage. prime 28.5 small ffts is 175W package power.


It says it is, AIDA64 tops out at 60W. Using HWinfo64 and XTU to monitor. It seems low but I mean if it's accurate I'm not complaining.


----------



## kinzx

Hi all, I would like some advice. I got a 4790k batch number L419B633 last week from microcenter in the queens store. So far I can get this chip to 4.6 ghz at 2.65 volt and 40 cache at 1.18 volt and memory xmp 1866 at 1.65 volt and everything else on auto to pass all my benchmark requirement on a MSI z87 mpower.

My benchmark include realbench, x264 and gaming while folding and having a render in the background. I also have youtube on 1 screen, xbmc on another and Netflix on another; not really watching but just letting it run to test. I can fold, watch videos and game all day with these setting. This is my everyday use so I test it as close to my normal usage.

Same thing with 4.7 at 1.33 volt except it fails realbench and x264. Beside realbench and x264 everything else run fine. The error is 101. I tried everything from lowering cache to as low as 30, running memory at 1333 at 1.5 volt. Disable SVID, set everything to manual, bumping voltage to 1.35, disabling c state, setting SA volt from 0.001 to 0.010. Adjusted vccin from 1.8 to as high as 2.0 and cache voltage from 1.18 to 2.1 and still 101 BSOD. Beside failing the realbench and x264, I been using it all week at 4.7 and no crash.

At 4.8 I can boot at 1.35 min but up to 1.45 can't get it stable and it is also giving 101 error code.

Right now running it at 4.7 at 1.32 volt watching the world cup streaming on xbmc while playing a game while wife and kids watching muppet movie on Netflix, no issue. However failing realbench and x264 worry me when I would need to render or encode large file as I do this for work and my work computer still is a Dell.

I don't know if I should return the chip for another and play the lottery again. The temp on this chip is great, all core are only about 2-5c apart, cool and quiet. Even folding all night it never got over 80c at 1.33 voltage. But I am seeing most people can get 4.6 under 1.25 and 4.7 under 1.3, I know every chip is different but it bother me a little knowing this chip could have been better. Anyone got any suggestion on any other setting I should look at or maybe I should just exchange it, I got 1 more week left to return.

P.S. I got 2 bent pin on the MB that occur when I was working on computer and babies cry and drop the chip into the socket. I bent it back and tested it with no issue for the last 2 weeks. But could bent pin limit my oc or is 4.7 semi stable the limit of this chip.


----------



## virtguy

I got tired of my L352C120 that wasn't stable under normal use at 4.5ghz @ 1.385v so I decided to improve my chances at the lottery and went to Tiger Direct and picked a L418C164 out of their inventory.

Whereas the L3 wouldn't even reliably boot 4.7ghz @ 1.4v, the L4 is currently running XTU for the last 30 minutes at 4.7ghz @ 1.185v. No matter what I end up with ultimately, it's gotta be better than the first lemon I got. It's already off to a much better start.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheldonC*
> 
> Thanks, I just didn't expect such a difference between the two tests.
> 
> I heard that the AVX2 instructions trigger the CPU to increase VCORE no matter what your settings. So even if you have a specific voltage settings in the bios, it will add a small? voltage boost to that?


I spent a while measuring vcore with multimeter and watching HWM. Bottom line, with increasing load, vcore increases, intel has some sort of LLC logic built into cpu.

If I set vcore manually to 1.29 volts, multimeter reads 1.292. Under prime 95 load old version 25.1 (no avx), vcore increase to 1.302 by multimeter, similar increase on HWM. The higher/more stressful the load, the more vcore increases. Prime 27.9 vcore increases to 1.308, prime 28.5 increases a little more.

Just increasing load alone causes increase in vcore above what is set manually. Intel has some aggressive built in LLC. As to whether specifically avx causes more vcore, or just byproduct of increased load, dont know, but either way vcore goes up.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> I got tired of my L352C120 that wasn't stable under normal use at 4.5ghz @ 1.385v so I decided to improve my chances at the lottery and went to Tiger Direct and picked a L418C164 out of their inventory.
> 
> Whereas the L3 wouldn't even reliably boot 4.7ghz @ 1.4v, the L4 is currently running XTU for the last 30 minutes at 4.7ghz @ 1.185v. No matter what I end up with ultimately, it's gotta be better than the first lemon I got. It's already off to a much better start.


i think we got the thread champion.
[email protected] is amazing.
try go higher so we can see if it scales.
thanks


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I judge mainly from having read the whole thread. I think the blunt list is slightly inflated. Mainly because we have a lot of reports based on not even single blend prime95 for two minutes.
> 
> I mean ok, let's not do 2 days of prime95, but do at least 2 minutes of it guys.
> 
> We see a lot of superpis or low-cpu-load gaming.


That definitely ran through my read reading over the chart. But let's face it, the majority here are gamers and that's what needs to be stable for them even if it a bit misleading. I'll meet you in the middle, 1.325v









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I spent a while measuring vcore with multimeter and watching HWM. Bottom line, with increasing load, vcore increases, intel has some sort of LLC logic built into cpu.
> 
> If I set vcore manually to 1.29 volts, multimeter reads 1.292. Under prime 95 load old version 25.1 (no avx), vcore increase to 1.302 by multimeter, similar increase on HWM. The higher/more stressful the load, the more vcore increases. Prime 27.9 vcore increases to 1.308, prime 28.5 increases a little more.
> 
> Just increasing load alone causes increase in vcore above what is set manually. Intel has some aggressive built in LLC. As to whether specifically avx causes more vcore, or just byproduct of increased load, dont know, but either way vcore goes up.


That differential is very small though and wouldn't have any impact on temps.


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i think we got the thread champion.
> [email protected] is amazing.
> try go higher so we can see if it scales.
> thanks


I can't imagine I got some kind of golden sample. All I did was reset to defaults prior to installing the new chip, disabled C states and checked the default voltage, went back in the bios, set the multiplier to 47, cache to 40, and the voltage to override @ 1.185v. Everything else was left unchanged from bios defaults.

I noticed when taking this screenshot that since the cache voltage was left set to auto (I didn't think to change it) XTU says it's currently running at 1.349. I'm not uncomfortable with that voltage, but I guess I should stop the test and manually set the cache voltage and start it again.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> this is a stupid question. but I am asking it because when I was deliding my i7 4790k I got thermal paste on the pins on the back of the cpu. should I put the cpu in a cup of 91% isopropyl alcohol to make sure its clean? I don't know what else I can do to fix my cpu


Just rub that thermal paste off with a towel or similar.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> That definitely ran through my read reading over the chart. But let's face it, the majority here are gamers and that's what needs to be stable for them even if it a bit misleading. I'll meet you in the middle, 1.325v


I'm all for no prime95 runs for days to be honest. I mainly do a fast couple-of-minutes run on blend prime95 28.5 for two reasons. One, it's approximately like running a lower load test for hours and two, even in gaming there will be high load cases, e.g. the loading screen, running something in the background, etc.

Hell, even opening 10 tabs in chrome gives me "prime95 blend"-type loads for a few seconds.

(When they open exactly at the same time.)


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> I can't imagine I got some kind of golden sample. All I did was reset to defaults prior to installing the new chip, disabled C states and checked the default voltage, went back in the bios, set the multiplier to 47, cache to 40, and the voltage to override @ 1.185v. Everything else was left unchanged from bios defaults.
> 
> I noticed when taking this screenshot that since the cache voltage was left set to auto (I didn't think to change it) XTU says it's currently running at 1.349. I'm not uncomfortable with that voltage, but I guess I should stop the test and manually set the cache voltage and start it again.


it looks amazing.
try go higher than 4.7ghz cuz i had one [email protected] but it didn't scale anymore.
ty


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> I can't imagine I got some kind of golden sample. All I did was reset to defaults prior to installing the new chip, disabled C states and checked the default voltage, went back in the bios, set the multiplier to 47, cache to 40, and the voltage to override @ 1.185v. Everything else was left unchanged from bios defaults.
> 
> I noticed when taking this screenshot that since the cache voltage was left set to auto (I didn't think to change it) XTU says it's currently running at 1.349. I'm not uncomfortable with that voltage, but I guess I should stop the test and manually set the cache voltage and start it again.


yep alot of motherboards overvolt cache on auto, immature bioses maybe. But I would manually set it.

And yep you got a nice cpu. I just tried to run XTU at 1.18 4.7ghz, I bsoded in 7 minutes, yours has been going quite a while. Running with 1.2v seems ok for 15 mins.

At some point in each cpu, scaling goes out window, but most scale at .05v per 100mhz. So for XTU run, you could try 4.8 at 1.23-1.24. Though on most scaling becomes an issue at 4.9 and 5.0.


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> it looks amazing.
> try go higher than 4.7ghz cuz i had one [email protected] but it didn't scale anymore.
> ty


I just fixed the cache voltage and kicked it off again. I'll let it do 6 hours of XTU before I try for more









I feel guilty for subjecting the cache to 1.34v if it didn't need it, lol


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I'm all for no prime95 runs for days to be honest. I mainly do a fast couple-of-minutes run on blend prime95 28.5 for two reasons. One, it's approximately like running a lower load test for hours and two, even in gaming there will be high load cases, e.g. the loading screen, running something in the background, etc.
> 
> Hell, even opening 10 tabs in chrome gives me "prime95 blend"-type loads for a few seconds.
> 
> (When they open exactly at the same time.)


Well I tend to multitask while running XTU stress test. That includes browsing with chrome with many windows and watching video wether that's youtube or a 1080p movie/show. I might even throw in a malwarebytes scan as well. Basically, I run the stress test in the background and continue using my computer as I usually do. No gaming though, obviously.


----------



## Knoxis

Got mine 4790k recently with maximus vii hero.

stock vid 1.02

currently at 4.8ghz on 1.22 , temperatures on load with aida64 blend maxes out at about 71, averages at 65. Ambient about 18 degrees.
Stable for 4 hours on aida. Going to use it normally for a week.

Tried to push past 4.8 but temps got too much for me.

noctua d15 with stock 2 fans + R4 with 2 original fans at front, gentle typhoons 2 top 1 rear and 1 bottom. All intake apart from rear exhaust.

Pretty happy with the result


----------



## glm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Is it just me or can most people not see full screen shots legibly even after clicking on them?


I think this is easier than all other suggestions:

Right-click on picture and select "Open in new tab". Now click anywhere on picture to zoom in.

This leaves original tab in tact so I can keep reading while the new picture tab loads.

This works in Firefox, Chrome and IE.


----------



## gobblebox

Batch L420
Right now I'm 4.7 @ 1.24v

I read somewhere on this thread that *lower VRIN is suggested for stability on Devil's Canyon* compared to Haswell, so I put it to the test and, lo and behold, I found it to be _true_.

4.7Ghz @ 1.24v with 1.90 VRIN and even 1.85, crashed x264 before even finishing one loop.

4.7Ghz @ 1.24v is _easily_ stable at 1.80 VRIN - lowering VRIN definitely helped me - give it a shot, you might be surprised - now fine tune & push the limits...

That being said, this chip looks like it's pretty awesome; *does anyone have any tips for additional stability at higher multipliers as I shoot for 5.0?* If I hit 4.8 or 4.9, should I increase the BCLK? How does that affect RAM & PCI slots?

I have Indigo XS between my 4790K and a H100i w/ a push/pull configuration. (BTW, Indigo XS is pretty phenomenal, though a bit expensive, and some report it being difficult to apply, which I successfully applied in my first attempt, while idle temps remained about the same, it lowered my load temps, literally, by around 10 degrees. Of course, it is for those who would rather leave their TIM alone for a while, but cleanup was as easy as peeling off a temporary window decal - highly recommended!!)

[Edit] Typo


----------



## h2spartan

So i just downloaded xtu. How come when stress testing it isn't showing my voltage for either core/cache? It just says "default"....


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> it looks amazing.
> try go higher than 4.7ghz cuz i had one [email protected] but it didn't scale anymore.
> ty


After an hour, I stopped the test and tried 4.8ghz. It would boot into windows at 4.8 @ 1.185v, but crashed a few seconds after starting XTU. Bumped the voltage up to 1.195 and now it's running. Let's see how it goes...


----------



## opt33

If you actually need 1.18v for 4.7 XTU (meaning you cant go lower), you will need roughly 1.23v for 4.8 (if your cpu scales well).


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> So i just downloaded xtu. How come when stress testing it isn't showing my voltage for either core/cache? It just says "default"....


I see some other XTU results and under cache/core voltage mode it says "static" and I am currently using adaptive. This may be the reason the software is unable to read my voltage?


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> If you actually need 1.18v for 4.7 XTU (meaning you cant go lower), you will need roughly 1.23v for 4.8 (if your cpu scales well).


Yeah, XTU crashed after 20 minutes at 4.8 @ 1.195v. I'll fiddle around with it more later and let it stress test overnight. For now, I need to get some FFXIV in for the day


----------



## h2spartan

So I fugured it out...it was because of adaptive the voltage wasnt showing.

Anyways I ran a 30min test 4.7ghz @ 1.2v and memory @ 2400mhz...solid. I'll try 4.8 at same volts next!


----------



## PCPanamaCrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> Last summer my "old" 3 year old cooling loop leaked all over my MB and soaked my PCI2 in its non glorious solution This was due tio an overclock that required setting the cooler head to max constant in order to keep OC temps down.
> In my ignorance or being misinformed, I did not re-engage the speed-step.....so eventually the rotating thing inside there just melted away
> 
> It does this without a sound
> 
> I lost both MB and Videocard, which turned to be a blessing cause I upgraded and got a boost in power.


exist these posibility, but my h50 just work fine im planning upgrade to a Corsair 80i, bigger Corsair h105, or Monster Noctua nh-d15(that says in is specs that block my primary pci express and cant use 2 fans whit my corsair dominator gt...)

*P.S: seriously my 4790k batch(L329C244) is a 4770k rebranded??? for that reason is cheaper in microcenter???(i bought it in ebay by a reseller that bought there...) my batch match whit all that bought in microcenter for 279.99 these batch never pass 4.7 and is more hotter that the L4???







*


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> Yeah, XTU crashed after 20 minutes at 4.8 @ 1.195v. I'll fiddle around with it more later and let it stress test overnight. For now, I need to get some FFXIV in for the day


I will prolly crash too. Well I'll never know unless I try.









I see you have L418C164. Same!


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> All C states disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> C3 enabled only
> 
> 
> 
> Disregard anime theme. It's the only version I could find. I suppose I should find and run asssd.
> 
> This GB board doesn't have a selectable manual/adaptive setting so I am assuming it's manual when a voltage is manually entered?


& opt33

btw there is a option called dynamic storage accelerator, by MSI its called Tiny Lake


you should enable it and keep c-states on., now they will be controlled by intel RST & Windows power plan.

@ Power saver its C7
@ Balanced its C3
@ High performance its C0

btw at windows boot it takes some time to react properly, its rst service is set to delayed start. Normal start doesnt help either, you will have to wait until action center starts then it will start to use proper C states.

You can also manually override and force high performance gear and keep C0 state all the time in balance or power saver, but yeah it doesn't react right away, unless you change it first in RST control panel or wait until it starts its service.


----------



## groundzero9

I figured out after more testing all night that my processor is thermally limited. I can't risk delidding, so it seems my limit is 4.8ghz. I tried up to 1.41v, but 5ghz just isn't possible for me. Every stress test crashes a minute into it.







Next, I went for 4.9ghz and was actually surprised by what my chip can do. It's stable at 1.32v, but temps reached 94-98°c across the cores after only 10mins, meaning not 24/7 usable. Now that I know the cpu limits, time to get to work on the ram.


----------



## opt33

Making a list of what vcore I need per stress test at 4.7ghz. Seems the higher wattage draw, the higher vcore needed for stability.

Looks like need .08v more vcore to be prime 28.5 stable versus running AIDA64 or XTU for an hour, ie 1.29v prime 28.5 vs 1.21V for an hour of AIDA64 or XTU. Both AIDA64 and XTU draw same wattage and need ~ same vcore.

4.7ghz 1.19V
AIDA64 crashed at about 10 mins
XTU crashed about 7 mins
prime 27.9 instant bsod
prime 28.5 instant bsod

4.7ghz 1.21v vcore
AIDA64 stable for 1 hour (see pic below), HWM shows ~100W cpu package power
XTU stable for 40 mins (didnt test 1 hr yet), HWM shows ~100W cpu package power
prime 27.9, bsod in 4 minutes
prime 28.5 instant bsod

4.7ghz 1.265V
prime 27.9 stable 1 hours, crashes after few hours 110W blend with large ffts, 145W blend during small ffts
prime 28.5 bsod after 10 mins

4.7ghz 1.29
prime 28.5 stable 24 hours 175W blend during small ffts
prime 27.9 152W during blend with small ffts
XTU variable load 100-112W
AIDA64 110-113W


----------



## h2spartan

I am sort of becoming a believer that some batches are just better than others and it isn't just as random as a lot would have you think. I know there can be bad apples in every batch but I am seeing a consistency, at least on this board, with batch "L418C164"....I have not seen a terrible/mediocre one yet. But I admit it could just be coincidence. Strange if that is the case. hmmm.


----------



## virtguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I am sort of becoming a believer that some batches are just better than others and it isn't just as random as a lot would have you think. I know there can be bad apples in every batch but I am seeing a consistency, at least on this board, with batch "L418C164"....I have not seen a terrible/mediocre one yet. But I admit it could just be coincidence. Strange if that is the case. hmmm.


Same here. I mean, I've only got anecdotal evidence with a sample size of two, but my L353C120 was crap and couldn't even pull off 4.5ghz at any reasonable voltage, whereas my L418C164 is awesome and (so far) more stable at 4.7ghz @ 1.185 than the L3 was a 4.5ghz @ 1.385.


----------



## wizpar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinzx*
> 
> Hi all, I would like some advice. I got a 4790k batch number L419B633 last week from microcenter in the queens store. So far I can get this chip to 4.6 ghz at 2.65 volt and 40 cache at 1.18 volt and memory xmp 1866 at 1.65 volt and everything else on auto to pass all my benchmark requirement on a MSI z87 mpower.
> 
> My benchmark include realbench, x264 and gaming while folding and having a render in the background. I also have youtube on 1 screen, xbmc on another and Netflix on another; not really watching but just letting it run to test. I can fold, watch videos and game all day with these setting. This is my everyday use so I test it as close to my normal usage.
> 
> Same thing with 4.7 at 1.33 volt except it fails realbench and x264. Beside realbench and x264 everything else run fine. The error is 101. I tried everything from lowering cache to as low as 30, running memory at 1333 at 1.5 volt. Disable SVID, set everything to manual, bumping voltage to 1.35, disabling c state, setting SA volt from 0.001 to 0.010. Adjusted vccin from 1.8 to as high as 2.0 and cache voltage from 1.18 to 2.1 and still 101 BSOD. Beside failing the realbench and x264, I been using it all week at 4.7 and no crash.
> 
> At 4.8 I can boot at 1.35 min but up to 1.45 can't get it stable and it is also giving 101 error code.
> 
> Right now running it at 4.7 at 1.32 volt watching the world cup streaming on xbmc while playing a game while wife and kids watching muppet movie on Netflix, no issue. However failing realbench and x264 worry me when I would need to render or encode large file as I do this for work and my work computer still is a Dell.
> 
> I don't know if I should return the chip for another and play the lottery again. The temp on this chip is great, all core are only about 2-5c apart, cool and quiet. Even folding all night it never got over 80c at 1.33 voltage. But I am seeing most people can get 4.6 under 1.25 and 4.7 under 1.3, I know every chip is different but it bother me a little knowing this chip could have been better. Anyone got any suggestion on any other setting I should look at or maybe I should just exchange it, I got 1 more week left to return.
> 
> P.S. I got 2 bent pin on the MB that occur when I was working on computer and babies cry and drop the chip into the socket. I bent it back and tested it with no issue for the last 2 weeks. But could bent pin limit my oc or is 4.7 semi stable the limit of this chip.


from my experience the 101 error means one or more of your cores cannot handle the current frequency and has hit the wall/max in that category.. so if you are unning 4.6 all day long and try to jump to 4.7 but no matter the voltage you still keep getting 101 that's
the sign of one ore more of the cores on your chip can do max 4.6 and nothing higher.. 124 error is usually voltage related
101 is due to one or more cores not able to keep the frequency stable at the selected frequency.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizpar*
> 
> from my experience the 101 error means one or more of your cores cannot handle the current frequency and has hit the wall/max in that category.. so if you are unning 4.6 all day long and try to jump to 4.7 but no matter the voltage you still keep getting 101 that's
> the sign of one ore more of the cores on your chip can do max 4.6 and nothing higher.. 124 error is usually voltage related
> 101 is due to one or more cores not able to keep the frequency stable at the selected frequency.


yeah it seems that way ... i only run into 101's with may max oc.


----------



## BoredErica

222 new posts huh?

Yeah... no thanks.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah it seems that way ... i only run into 101's with may max oc.


There was a time where I forced Bsods on a known unstable overclock. I noticed that the Bsod code changes depending on the stress test I used. I think people still read way too much into individual bsod codes for the CPU. If it's a non-CPU bsod code then yeah, that's definately noteworthy.


----------



## Jeronbernal

So far here's my settings and what i've found to be stable, via aida64, realbench, some prime95, and alot of real use application testing

Core Speed 4798.9Mhz
Core Voltage 1.288V
i set the ring to 40x MIN, and 44x MAX

voltage is set to manual, and i'm using a ASUS Z97 Deluxe

i currently have XMP on with my 32gb Dominator Platinum 2133mhz ram

is there anything else setting wise i can change to lower my voltage more? or should i change my ring to anything else? what do you guys do to dial in your overclocks? i only understand asus "uefi" lingo, so please bare with me if i ask what something is X_X still getting use to overclocking as it is lol

hopefully after i have this CPU all dialed in i can move onto my GPU's !

thanks guys for all your help, and thank you Darkwizzie for your guide aswell!


http://valid.x86.fr/vdkvxe


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> So far here's my settings and what i've found to be stable, via aida64, realbench, some prime95, and alot of real use application testing
> 
> Core Speed 4798.9Mhz
> Core Voltage 1.288V
> i set the ring to 40x MIN, and 44x MAX
> 
> voltage is set to manual, and i'm using a ASUS Z97 Deluxe
> 
> i currently have XMP on with my 32gb Dominator Platinum 2133mhz ram
> 
> is there anything else setting wise i can change to lower my voltage more? or should i change my ring to anything else? what do you guys do to dial in your overclocks? i only understand asus "uefi" lingo, so please bare with me if i ask what something is X_X still getting use to overclocking as it is lol
> 
> hopefully after i have this CPU all dialed in i can move onto my GPU's !
> 
> thanks guys for all your help, and thank you Darkwizzie for your guide aswell!
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/vdkvxe


minimum ring should be 8x also should have core clock minimum 8x, you dont want you're core to drop at idle to 8x and you're cache to stay at 40x.......

i usually keep the minimum value on auto


----------



## Bogs

Wanting to join this club! Here's my CPU-Z Validation URL: http://valid.x86.fr/q3b0v0


----------



## r0cawearz

i seem to have a similar issue with prime95. at 4.8ghz i seem to bsod no matter how much volts i pump and only in prime95. temps arent an issue either.

with 4.6, I only need 1.17v but trying to get 4.8ghz requires over 1.3v and still no luck. waiting til I upgrade my cooler before i attempt higher volts.


----------



## shremi

I finally got my loop up and running again over the weekend.

I was playing around with Prime 95 .... I learned how to overclock in the sandy era where prime 95 was pretty much the best way to go to stress test our cpus... I have been reading for a while now and its seems that pretty much everyon e thinks prime 95 is a little bit overkill..

I havent got a lot of time to really test my cpu but here is what i got so far :

[email protected] using P95 V28.5 with 1344-1344 ftts using 90% of ram and minimun 3 hours to consider it stable
[email protected] using P95 V28.5 with 1344-1344 ftts using 90% of ram and minimun 3 hours to consider it stable

I couldnt get to be stable with prime 95 1.4 volts was my absolute limit so i switched to aida and .....



I really hate this so much i could run aida for 9 hours even with a higher multiplier and ran absolutely fine so i guess its time to go back to the drawing board... I really want a 5.0 system but knowing im not Prime stable feels like cheating.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There was a time where I forced Bsods on a known unstable overclock. I noticed that the Bsod code changes depending on the stress test I used. I think people still read way too much into individual bsod codes for the CPU. If it's a non-CPU bsod code then yeah, that's definately noteworthy.


so what do you say? just increase the Vcore whether you get 101 or 124? when exactly do we increase VRIN?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0cawearz*
> 
> i seem to have a similar issue with prime95. at 4.8ghz i seem to bsod no matter how much volts i pump and only in prime95. temps arent an issue either.
> 
> with 4.6, I only need 1.17v but trying to get 4.8ghz requires over 1.3v and still no luck. waiting til I upgrade my cooler before i attempt higher volts.


what about 4.7GHz? i bet it doesn't scale linearly. if you needed 1.17V for 4.6GHz and 1.25V for 4.7GHz, you will more likely need *more than 1.33V* for 4.8GHz


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxis*
> 
> Got mine 4790k recently with maximus vii hero.
> 
> stock vid 1.02
> 
> currently at 4.8ghz on 1.22 , temperatures on load with aida64 blend maxes out at about 71, averages at 65. Ambient about 18 degrees.
> Stable for 4 hours on aida. Going to use it normally for a week.
> 
> Tried to push past 4.8 but temps got too much for me.
> 
> noctua d15 with stock 2 fans + R4 with 2 original fans at front, gentle typhoons 2 top 1 rear and 1 bottom. All intake apart from rear exhaust.
> 
> Pretty happy with the result


I think that's the best cpu on the thread if it's true. A lot are going high. But few run extensive stress tests on 4.8 and 1.22v.

Hm, unless your ram is very low, the uncore very low, or other extremities like that.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxis*
> 
> Got mine 4790k recently with maximus vii hero.
> 
> stock vid 1.02
> 
> currently at 4.8ghz on 1.22 , temperatures on load with aida64 blend maxes out at about 71, averages at 65. Ambient about 18 degrees.
> Stable for 4 hours on aida. Going to use it normally for a week.
> 
> Tried to push past 4.8 but temps got too much for me.
> 
> noctua d15 with stock 2 fans + R4 with 2 original fans at front, gentle typhoons 2 top 1 rear and 1 bottom. All intake apart from rear exhaust.
> 
> Pretty happy with the result


batch number ?


----------



## TechSilver13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I think that's the best cpu on the thread if it's true. A lot are going high. But few run extensive stress tests on 4.8 and 1.22v.
> 
> Hm, unless your ram is very low, the uncore very low, or other extremities like that.


I ran at 4.8ghz (aida stress test) and it was fine for 2 hours, went to fold and it crashed in less than 10 minutes. So far folding seems to be the best stress tester unless you want to burn your CPU out using prime95 (this goes over 100c on my H320 within 8 minutes but nothing else stress test wise does that, VERY scary and strange.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> I ran at 4.8ghz (aida stress test) and it was fine for 2 hours, went to fold and it crashed in less than 10 minutes. So far folding seems to be the best stress tester unless you want to burn your CPU out using prime95 (this goes over 100c on my H320 within 8 minutes but nothing else stress test wise does that, VERY scary and strange.


I run a prime 28.5 for a couple of minutes at least. I like severe tests because in a short time it's approximately like running weaker tests for much longer.

I noticed even SmallFFTs survives it if blend does, though that one is like a cooling setup test.


----------



## lilchronic

4.9ghz 28.5 blend


thats probably as long as ill ever run prime95..........


----------



## zorc

Sorry but, It is Prime 28.5 but not one Test finished, that says nothing about stability.
It only means your PC did do 4,9 Ghz 3 minutes Prime..


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> I ran at 4.8ghz (aida stress test) and it was fine for 2 hours, went to fold and it crashed in less than 10 minutes. So far folding seems to be the best stress tester unless you want to burn your CPU out using prime95 (this goes over 100c on my H320 within 8 minutes but nothing else stress test wise does that, VERY scary and strange.


That makes sense, and similar to mine. I need .08 more vcore to run prime 28.5 stable (max 175W draw) versus AIDA64 or XTU (both max 100-110W draw). Would be interesting to see if folding is higher in wattage draw than AIDA64 or XTU.

And knoxis does have one of better ones at aida64 4.8 with 1.22 for 4 hrs, then prime 28.5 for 24hrs stable would need approximately 1.30V for 4.8, if scaled same as mine with stress tests. I need 1.34v for 4.8 (4 hrs).


----------



## virtguy

After running XTU and playing FFXIV for a couple hours at 4.7 @ 1.185v, it crashed running AIDA64 in less than an hour, so I bumped it up. How does 8.5 hours of AIDA64 sound at 4.7 @ 1.195v?


----------



## Knoxis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> batch number ?


L419B540

My system:
i7 4790K
maximus vii hero
Noctua NH-D15
G.SKILL RipjawsX 32GB F3-2400C11Q-32GXM @ 2400 11-13-13-31

Only touched the Vcore, havent touch any other values, left it on auto, should I be fiddling with the uncore etc??


----------



## barkinos98

I was wondering if a deld was possible on a g3258 after the haswell days...
Under full folding load for 2-3 days, when checked my 4770k had core temps high enough to boil water









I haven't tried it though, and if there is any need for delidding or it can be done for lols i might pick up another one just in case.


----------



## Drew010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> After running XTU and playing FFXIV for a couple hours at 4.7 @ 1.185v, it crashed running AIDA64 in less than an hour, so I bumped it up. How does 8.5 hours of AIDA64 sound at 4.7 @ 1.195v?


Core VID is not the same as the Vcore. LLC is probably raising it above what you input for the Vcore.


----------



## Knoxis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drew010*
> 
> Core VID is not the same as the Vcore. LLC is probably raising it above what you input for the Vcore.


I do mean the vcore (the first option in the bios), i have left LLC to auto. So you are probably right LLC probably have adjusted it somewhat??


----------



## Drew010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxis*
> 
> I do mean the vcore (the first option in the bios), i have left LLC to auto. So you are probably right LLC probably have adjusted it somewhat??


I have my LLC on auto (Asus M7H) and my Vcore is set to 1.3v manual mode, when running P95 or AIDA64 it increases to ~1.315v, it stays below 1.305 when running XTU though.


----------



## Knoxis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drew010*
> 
> I have my LLC on auto (Asus M7H) and my Vcore is set to 1.3v manual mode, when running P95 or AIDA64 it increases to ~1.315v, it stays below 1.305 when running XTU though.


just checked my vcore under aida 64, v cores range from 1.232-1.248

So as long as my temperature is fine I can leave it as it is?


----------



## Drew010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxis*
> 
> So as long as my temperature is fine I can leave it as it is?


Yup


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxis*
> 
> just checked my vcore under aida 64, v cores range from 1.232-1.248
> 
> So as long as my temperature is fine I can leave it as it is?


did u go higher than 4.8 ghz ?
try to see what is the max frequency you can boot.
thanks


----------



## A L I E N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> There's a spreedsheet in the OP to answer this question because it depends on how much voltage people are willing to give it. I'd say 4.7Ghz for those under 1.3v and 4.8GHz for those going over 1.3v is the average at this point.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AvOpIsGT1cQAdEFvV2lQWVd1OWo2a2ZlTkxjdWVtUmc&output=html&gid=1


The spread sheets not the best right now, just a lot of "hope to" post. I was curious about a real average myself. From what I've been reading since around the 400's in this tread. 4.6 low to 4.8 high for a stable oc. I could be wrong, just what I'm observing.


----------



## JKuhn

My G3258 arrived!



Batch 3418C001

I'm not sure what I'll oc it to, but I want it to last. Any ideas on where to stop?


----------



## Onyxian

If you click on "All entries by overclock" on the top it's much clearer, but there still aren't that many entries.


----------



## A L I E N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onyxian*
> 
> If you click on "All entries by overclock" on the top it's much clearer, but there still aren't that many entries.


Yeah, I saw that. I agree though not that many entries yet. I even question the 4.8 I've seen, 4.6 to 4.7 seems more realistic.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorc*
> 
> Sorry but, It is Prime 28.5 but not one Test finished, that says nothing about stability.
> It only means your PC did do 4,9 Ghz 3 minutes Prime..


That's a test finished. Do you want to coder to tell you it's finished? Because he just picks a position to tell you it's finished.

The few-minute tests are not very serious, but since prime 28.5 is so taxing, it's a good test compared to others.

If you run it for days on no-load or low/realistic-load, a strong prime for a few minutes may reflect reality better.


----------



## nutzela

hope i can join the club ...

just arriving today from via package from my local store ....

but motherboard will arrive tomorrow ... lol

im still newb about oc stuff ... because im upgrading from E8400 ..


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drew010*
> 
> Core VID is not the same as the Vcore. LLC is probably raising it above what you input for the Vcore.


LLC only affects Input Voltage.


----------



## Weber

G3258 delid is easy. The highest prime stable clock I got was 4848 but I did get an unstable 5g .

I finally got some clu. After replacing the 4790k TX-4 with clu, my temps dropped 10c on 3 cores and 6C on the hottest. I can't really oc higher but the chip runs lower volts and cooler so it's a win. 4790k validator


----------



## barkinos98

Reaching those numbers would be so good man...
Also, a z87 board with a bios update should run this chip right? Another question, the H60 is enough for an overclocked G3258 right????


----------



## zaodrze244

I have a question: write what you have differences in temperatures after delidded cpu, I think about cutting my 4790k but I do not know how much can I get?


----------



## Weber

I'm at work, it will be 8hrs before I can post the pics of temp differences but I do have them.
g3258 water aio: The chip doesn't put out that more heat, so a 120mm size should do fine.


----------



## batman900

Just got done playing with my new chip. L419B566. It will do 4.6 at 1.3V p95 28.5 stable. I can do 4.7 at that voltage with any other test but I don't trust any other test. Sadly this chip runs hotter than my 4770K did at the same voltage. I tried with my h110 and CM V8 GTS, re-seated twice with each. I'm pushing almost 100c in p95's harder tests. My Haswell would only kiss 90c with the same case, fans etc but would only do 4.2 p95 stable @ the same voltage.

As a side note I hate this board "MSI Z97 Gaming 5." It is buggy as crap even with a bios update. Half the time I boot up it will force me to un-plug my extra ssd's before it will recognize my windows install. It also won't throttle my cpu fans. It will ramp them up just fine but they NEVER go back down until I shut down and turn the comp back on. Restart doesn't fix it. In bios it won't let me click on the voltages or clocks, I have to scroll over them and then use the + or - symbol to change anything which can take forever just holding that button down. I regret not staying with Gigabyte. If it didn't take so long to install crap I'd just throw my z87 OC board back in.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Just got done playing with my new chip. L419B566. It will do 4.6 at 1.3V p95 28.5 stable. I can do 4.7 at that voltage with any other test but I don't trust any other test. Sadly this chip runs hotter than my 4770K did at the same voltage. I tried with my h110 and CM V8 GTS, re-seated twice with each. I'm pushing almost 100c in p95's harder tests. My Haswell would only kiss 90c with the same case, fans etc but would only do 4.2 p95 stable @ the same voltage.
> 
> As a side note I hate this board "MSI Z97 Gaming 5." It is buggy as crap even with a bios update. Half the time I boot up it will force me to un-plug my extra ssd's before it will recognize my windows install. It also won't throttle my cpu fans. It will ramp them up just fine but they NEVER go back down until I shut down and turn the comp back on. Restart doesn't fix it. In bios it won't let me click on the voltages or clocks, I have to scroll over them and then use the + or - symbol to change anything which can take forever just holding that button down. I regret not staying with Gigabyte. If it didn't take so long to install crap I'd just throw my z87 OC board back in.


I would much rather use the z87 oc if it were me. It has 8 phase digital vrm. That msi gaming 5 has analog vrm according to the z97 vrm database http://www.overclock.net/t/1490142/z97-vrm-info/0_10


----------



## smoke2

Maybe not proper thread, but don't you know if Haswell Refresh CPU like i5-4590, do have new thermal paste, like Devils Canyon CPU's?
Second question: How big temperature difference in load could be between i5-4670K and i5-4690K on 4.0 and 4.2GHz frequencies?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> I have a question: write what you have differences in temperatures after delidded cpu, I think about cutting my 4790k but I do not know how much can I get?


Roughly 20C, if you do a good application of thermal compounds. Or find what 4770K did, and subtract about 7C. There are some extreme cases that would get more, e.g. someone found a bubble on their TIM, but those are rarities.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Maybe not proper thread, but don't you know if Haswell Refresh CPU like i5-4590, do have new thermal paste, like Devils Canyon CPU's?
> Second question: How big temperature difference in load could be between i5-4670K and i5-4690K on 4.0 and 4.2GHz frequencies?


1. 4590 is haswel refreh not dc. It does not have dc improvements.

2.At those clocks expect about 5-7c delta. Maybe less.

At max overclock and full load the dc i7 and hw i7 are the same. I expect the i5s are the same way. The difference shows more at lower clocks. DC still benifits from deliding at max clocks. However i5 run much cooler than i7s and thermal throttling is easier to avoid without deliding.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> LLC only affects Input Voltgage.


yep LLC via bios is only for input voltage, no effect on vcore.

The vcore has an aggressive LLC logic that the end user cant adjust, that apparently is controlled by cpu fivr.


----------



## orndorf77

I just rma-d my i7 4790k @ newegg.com if they except my rma and send me a new one in a unopened box can I return the new unopened i7 4790k for a cash refund ? becsuse I want to buy a new i7 4790k now and when they send me if they send me the new replacement I want to send it back for a cash refund. I read the newegg return policy on processors and it says only returnable for a replacment but it does not say any thing about unopened processors .


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I just rma-d my i7 4790k @ newegg.com if they except my rma and send me a new one in a unopened box can I return the new unopened i7 4790k for a cash refund ? becsuse I want to buy a new i7 4790k now and when they send me if they send me the new replacement I want to send it back for a cash refund. I read the newegg return policy on processors and it says only returnable for a replacment but it does not say any thing about unopened processors .


First, I am doubtful that they accept your RMA. However, assuming they do, and they send you a new 4790K in an unopened box, you want to return it, only to buy a new 4790K? Can you explain why?


----------



## A L I E N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I just rma-d my i7 4790k @ newegg.com if they except my rma and send me a new one in a unopened box can I return the new unopened i7 4790k for a cash refund ? becsuse I want to buy a new i7 4790k now and when they send me if they send me the new replacement I want to send it back for a cash refund. I read the newegg return policy on processors and it says only returnable for a replacment but it does not say any thing about unopened processors .


Seriously? You messed up your cpu while delidding it, then you contacted newegg to try and get them to replace it. Now your saying if they replace it you want cash back. Seriously, consider yourself lucky if they even replace it at all.


----------



## Earth Dog

Assuming he tells them the truth in the first place...

That is just straight physical damage and there is no way they should accept an RMA in any form.

Shady...


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A L I E N*
> 
> Seriously? You messed up your cpu while delidding it, then you contacted newegg to try and get them to replace it. Now your saying if they replace it you want cash back. Seriously, consider yourself lucky if they even replace it at all.


no I want to pay for a new i7 4790k now and when they send me if they send me the new replacment for my rma. I will not open it and send it back for a cash refund. do you think they will do it ?


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> no I want to pay for a new i7 4790k now and when they send me if they send me the new replacment for my rma. I will not open it and send it back for a cash refund. do you think they will do it ?


If they replace your CPU, they will probably send you a new one. They arent going to glue yours back together. Why would you want to return that and purchase a new, different 4790K? I'd count my blessings if they send you anything at all. You are probably going to have to buy another one anyways.


----------



## orndorf77

I shipped my i7 4790k rma to newegg Friday using the free shipping lable they sent me and I tracked the package and newegg wont receive the package to Friday the 18th. I tried to upgrade the shipping lable so newegg will receive it sooner and there is no option to upgrade the shipping lable because the package is in transit. that's why I want to buy a i7 4790k to get it now and when they send me if they send me the rma replacement I will leave it unopened and return it for a cash refund


----------



## Quantum Reality

I shudder to think of what "Open Box" specials Newegg is gonna end up selling in the coming weeks thanks to y'all's failed delidding experiments.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> If they replace your CPU, they will probably send you a new one. They arent going to glue yours back together. Why would you want to return that and purchase a new, different 4790K? I'd count my blessings if they send you anything at all. You are probably going to have to buy another one anyways.


I know I will probably have to buy a new one anyway do you think I should order it now or wait 2 weeks to see if they send me a replacemet ? rite now I don't have a computer and I am posting with my phone


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I shipped my i7 4790k rma to newegg Friday using the free shipping lable they sent me and I tracked the package and newegg wont receive the package to Friday the 18th. I tried to upgrade the shipping lable so newegg will receive it sooner and there is no option to upgrade the shipping lable because the package is in transit. that's why I want to buy a i7 4790k to get it now and when they send me if they send me the rma replacement I will leave it unopened and return it for a cash refund


Someone else can chime in, but Newegg already is sort of a pain when it comes to regular returns. I'd be wiling to bet that once they send you your replacement (if they do), they will not allow you to return it for money. If they did that, they would charge you shipping and a restocking fee. If you cannot wait for them, you could buy another processor and if/when you get the RMA back, you could sell it on eBay. It is a very likely possibility that you wait until the 18th + whatever time it takes for them to inspect the RMA and they tell you that they will not replace it since you destroyed it, and you will end up buying a new CPU anyways. Hopefully, since this will be your 5th (I believe) CPU, you can just enjoy it rather than continue to waste money on trying to save a few degrees on an overclock.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I know I will probably have to buy a new one anyway do you think I should order it now or wait 2 weeks to see if they send me a replacemet ? rite now I don't have a computer and I am posting with my phone


I say delid your phone and take pics. Then send that back to when it breaks.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I know I will probably have to buy a new one anyway do you think I should order it now or wait 2 weeks to see if they send me a replacemet ? rite now I don't have a computer and I am posting with my phone


I posted my thoughts in the post above. My intent isn't to come off rude, but with your history with Haswell chips, my opinion of what you should do with your PC probably isn't worth posting.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> no I want to pay for a new i7 4790k now and when they send me if they send me the new replacment for my rma. I will not open it and send it back for a cash refund. do you think they will do it ?


no i dont think they will do that. but i know the will send you a brand new sealed in box processor.

as long as you glued it back together and looks like it's never been touched then yes they will send a brand new cpu


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I shipped my i7 4790k rma to newegg Friday using the free shipping lable they sent me and I tracked the package and newegg wont receive the package to Friday the 18th. I tried to upgrade the shipping lable so newegg will receive it sooner and there is no option to upgrade the shipping lable because the package is in transit. that's why I want to buy a i7 4790k to get it now and when they send me if they send me the rma replacement I will leave it unopened and return it for a cash refund


If they send you another, it would be new so I'm not sure what all this talk of sending the replacement back is for cash just to buy another new one?

You're a silly guy though. No one forced you to delid and you knew the risk. If I were you I would be more discrete about things like this on these forums. There's nothing to be gained from it, certainly not respect from the community. I mean, why ask people here anyways? You were going to attempt a RMA regardless...


----------



## veg28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I know I will probably have to buy a new one anyway do you think I should order it now or wait 2 weeks to see if they send me a replacemet ? rite now I don't have a computer and I am posting with my phone


Is this what you are trying to do?

1. Buy one now from Newegg open and use it so you have a PC for the time being.
2. When/If your RMA is approved, Newegg will send you a new CPU
3. Try and return the RMA CPU as the new one (step 1) you just bought unopened?

This will likely NOT work, most places also track the serial number of the CPU that they send out to you. All my local stores will also scan the serial number (barcode) which will be on printed receipt. If I return it they check to see if the receipt, box and what is printed on the CPU match.

What you are trying to do won't match, your RMA CPU's serial number will mismatch with the serial number of new cpu (item 1) which you are trying to retun RMA as the new cpu.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veg28*
> 
> Is this what you are trying to do?
> 
> 1. Buy one now from Newegg open and use it so you have a PC for the time being.
> 2. When/If your RMA is approved, Newegg will send you a new CPU
> 3. Try and return the RMA CPU as the new one (step 1) you just bought unopened?
> 
> This will likely NOT work, most places also track the serial number of the CPU that they send out to you. All my local stores will also scan the serial number (barcode) which will be on printed receipt. If I return it they check to see if the receipt, box and what is printed on the CPU match.
> 
> What you are trying to do won't match up your RMA CPU's serial number won't match the serial number of new cpu (item 1) that you are returning.


I think he wants to buy a brand new CPU, use that one permenantly, and if Newegg sends him a replacement RMA CPU for the one he destroyed, he would send that CPU back to Newegg for a refund.


----------



## Peen

I think his CPU falls under this per Newegg's return policy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newegg*
> 
> Products that are not eligible for return and will be sent back to you at your cost and expense if received by us:
> 
> Any product that exhibits physical damage


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I think he wants to buy a brand new CPU, use that one permenantly, and if Newegg sends him a replacement RMA CPU for the one he destroyed, he would send that CPU back to Newegg for a refund.


It says on the product page it is nonrefundable. I would have to think the same applies to a replacement, probably even more so. I'm sure there have been exceptions but if he were to be honest, as far as a refund, he would get a hell no. He would have to come up with some bs story but even that is a long shot.

Edit: Plus, why didn't he just try for a refund to begin with? It would have failed but no more so than a refund off of a replacement.


----------



## veg28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I think he wants to buy a brand new CPU, use that one permenantly, and if Newegg sends him a replacement RMA CPU for the one he destroyed, he would send that CPU back to Newegg for a refund.


He should just buy a Celeron ~$40 and use it for the time being and then ebay it if he gets lucky and his RMA from Newegg comes through. Or if he's a big city then buy locally and return they usually allow 14 days.


----------



## Peen

I have a Celeron G1830 that I would have sold him, already de lidded so he can't harm it


----------



## Maintenance Bot

I destroyed a 4790k a few weeks back trying to delid.

It never even crossed my mind, not even once that I would send the destoyed cpu back to the retailer so they would have to eat it.
I knew the risks associated with a delid and somebody else should not have to pay for my mess up.

If an electrical contraption modification goes bad on a new device, the retailer should not have to eat it.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> It says on the product page it is nonrefundable. I would have to think the same applies to a replacement, probably even more so. I'm sure there have been exceptions but if he were to be honest, as far as a refund, he would get a hell no. He would have to come up with some bs story but even that is a long shot.
> 
> Edit: Plus, why didn't he just try for a refund to begin with? It would have failed but no more so than a refund off of a replacement.


I have no idea. Look at some of the threads he has started. My point is not to poke fun at him, but he doesn't seem to be happy with anything he has. He's been through I believe 3 4770K's and now at least 2 4790Ks because he is not able to overclock it as high as others are and feels it must be the best OC in the world otherwise it will bottleneck his 780 SLI config.


----------



## superV

so much fun to read this stuff























by the way that was a very very very good cpu.

i only sent back mine cuz it was stuck at 4.7,and asked if they have some L419/L420 batches to change it + i'll pay the difference.

but to send back cuz u murdered it,it's not honest stuff.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Hoping I did good in the lottery with my L419 batch chip


----------



## orndorf77

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I think he wants to buy a brand new CPU, use that one permenantly, and if Newegg sends him a replacement RMA CPU for the one he destroyed, he would send that CPU back to Newegg for a refund.


yes you are rite


----------



## zorc

Some people are just funny. No words for asocial behaviour.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> I destroyed a 4790k a few weeks back trying to delid.
> 
> It never even crossed my mind, not even once that I would send the destoyed cpu back to the retailer so they would have to eat it.
> I knew the risks associated with a delid and somebody else should not have to pay for my mess up.
> 
> If an electrical contraption modification goes bad on a new device, the retailer should not have to eat it.


I commend your pride and honesty.

But if newegg is dumb enough to not even look at it then its on them.

I hope they send him a new one.

Hes lucky if they do.


----------



## Dave65

Got a 4790K @ 4.6 on a Gigabyte Z97X UD5H, rock solid but hoping for more


----------



## Caos

that used to strees test processor?


----------



## Peppy197

My max level is 4800GHz from 1.35v which I am now abusing all the time with speedstep enabled


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I know I will probably have to buy a new one anyway do you think I should order it now or wait 2 weeks to see if they send me a replacemet ? rite now I don't have a computer and I am posting with my phone


Just sell the extra one on EBay if your lucky you will break even


----------



## Weber

my 4790k delid temps are posted if anyone wants to see the temp changes.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1493938/delidding-devils-canyon/80#post_22565132


----------



## madclassic

Hey guys, now that I've had my new system setup and running for a week or two, I feel like, as is, the cpu is powerful enough for what I'm doing. Instead of overclocking, can I just set my power options to high performance? Using cpu-z I can see that it runs it maxed out to turbo specs at 4.4 at 1.168V.


----------



## Iggg

Finally got a good batch for once.
Batch L419B641 from amazon.

Got 4.7GHz stable @ 1.240v.

I can get it to post and stuff at 4.8 but the voltages were unreasonable. So I'm happy at 4.7.

One thing that I noticed is that the CPU does not slow down to 1600mhz or whatever like my 2600k used to.

The only thing I've changed in the MSI Gaming 7 bios is the Vcore & dram voltage.

Any tips?


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> Hey guys, now that I've had my new system setup and running for a week or two, I feel like, as is, the cpu is powerful enough for what I'm doing. Instead of overclocking, can I just set my power options to high performance? Using cpu-z I can see that it runs it maxed out to turbo specs at 4.4 at 1.168V.


As opposed to "Balanced"? Of course you can. I run High Performance with all C-states enabled for a 25w drop in idle power usage. If you use Balanced the idle wattage is the same, but SSD 4k performance drops a lot. Another alternative is to raise the minimum processor state to %100 in Balanced mode.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drew010*
> 
> Core VID is not the same as the Vcore. LLC is probably raising it above what you input for the Vcore.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxis*
> 
> I do mean the vcore (the first option in the bios), i have left LLC to auto. So you are probably right LLC probably have adjusted it somewhat??


Wrong, LLC is for input voltage. Small bump is normal under load.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iggg*
> 
> Finally got a good batch for once.
> Batch L419B641 from amazon.
> 
> Got 4.7GHz stable @ 1.240v.
> 
> I can get it to post and stuff at 4.8 but the voltages were unreasonable. So I'm happy at 4.7.
> 
> One thing that I noticed is that the CPU does not slow down to 1600mhz or whatever like my 2600k used to.
> 
> The only thing I've changed in the MSI Gaming 7 bios is the Vcore & dram voltage.
> 
> Any tips?


EIST in bios, plus you're probably running "High Performance" Power Management in Windows. You're better off enabling all C-states and running "High Performance" anyways. The difference between 4.8ghz with C-states, and 800mhz with C-states is 1 watt at idle, but with a huge drop in hard drive performance.


----------



## smoke2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 1. 4590 is haswel refreh not dc. It does not have dc improvements.
> 
> 2.At those clocks expect about 5-7c delta. Maybe less.
> 
> At max overclock and full load the dc i7 and hw i7 are the same. I expect the i5s are the same way. The difference shows more at lower clocks. DC still benifits from deliding at max clocks. However i5 run much cooler than i7s and thermal throttling is easier to avoid without deliding.


I'm planning to overclock it on max. frequency but only without voltage increasing.
Don't know which frequency can I achieve?

I can buy i5-4670K for 20€ less. Which one Would you prefer in my case?


----------



## Iggg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> EIST in bios, plus you're probably running "High Performance" Power Management in Windows. You're better off enabling all C-states and running "High Performance" anyways. The difference between 4.8ghz with C-states, and 800mhz with C-states is 1 watt at idle, but with a huge drop in hard drive performance.


I see, I didn't disable EIST or touch any option as such but I guess it got disabled some how?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> Hey guys, now that I've had my new system setup and running for a week or two, I feel like, as is, the cpu is powerful enough for what I'm doing. Instead of overclocking, can I just set my power options to high performance? Using cpu-z I can see that it runs it maxed out to turbo specs at 4.4 at 1.168V.


if that voltage is on all stock,that cpu must be a moster in ovc.
mine had same at stock 1.152v and under load 1.168v.but didn't scale more than [email protected]

what batch number?


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iggg*
> 
> I see, I didn't disable EIST or touch any option as such but I guess it got disabled some how?


Probably not, most board's I've used have EIST on by default, but C-states disabled on Z87 and Z97 boards. The claim is some PSU's can't support C-states, but I've tried even a terrible PSU that worked fine with it.

If EIST is on in CPU power management in this bios, make sure C-states are on too (not required to drop CPU speed on idle). Next would be to see if you're on balanced in Windows power management.

If it still doesn't drop, I would suspect something is loading the CPU enough for it to not warrant dropping the CPU speed, so check task manager on that.

Last but not least, a borked Windows install could do it, but I haven't had this happen on Haswell yet so I'm doubting this.

But if you're concerned about power usage and temps but still want high performance, I suggest turning on EIST and C-states but running High Performance in Windows. You can check to see if it's working correctly if for example, in CPU-Z it shows your current overclocked frequency, but you see a massive drop in vcore being used.


----------



## Iggg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Probably not, most board's I've used have EIST on by default, but C-states disabled on Z87 and Z97 boards. The claim is some PSU's can't support C-states, but I've tried even a terrible PSU that worked fine with it.
> 
> If EIST is on in CPU power management in this bios, make sure C-states are on too (not required to drop CPU speed on idle). Next would be to see if you're on balanced in Windows power management.
> 
> If it still doesn't drop, I would suspect something is loading the CPU enough for it to not warrant dropping the CPU speed, so check task manager on that.
> 
> Last but not least, a borked Windows install could do it, but I haven't had this happen on Haswell yet so I'm doubting this.
> 
> But if you're concerned about power usage and temps but still want high performance, I suggest turning on EIST and C-states but running High Performance in Windows. You can check to see if it's working correctly if for example, in CPU-Z it shows your current overclocked frequency, but you see a massive drop in vcore being used.


Thanks for the tips.

EIST is on and I am on high performance in window mode. CPU usage is around 6% when just plain surfing. My temps are around 36C idle so it's not bad. The voltages are dropping to around .200 to .400 or so when supposedly idling but CPU is still running @ 4.7.

I suppose I have nothing to worry about since XTU is only showing TDP of 20w or so.

Thanks again.


----------



## fateswarm

The PSU thing is about a sleep state. The c-states in whole are mainly a thing between the CPU and the motherboard's supply, and those are supported.

I read it's the C7 state in particular.


----------



## madclassic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> if that voltage is on all stock,that cpu must be a moster in ovc.
> mine had same at stock 1.152v and under load 1.168v.but didn't scale more than [email protected]
> 
> what batch number?


Batch# L352C118 from Newegg.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> I'm planning to overclock it on max. frequency but only without voltage increasing.
> Don't know which frequency can I achieve?
> 
> I can buy i5-4670K for 20€ less. Which one Would you prefer in my case?


You are only going to get 4.0 or 4.1 on stock volts unless you get a very good cpu. The 4690k will get you higher on stock voltage though as its already 100mhz higher.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> Batch# L352C118 from Newegg.


did u try go higher?
try to higher without testing stability, only if boots and what voltages needs.
thanks

like i sed at the beginning,you americans will have best cpu's


----------



## TopicClocker

I've had this for a couple of days now.

CPU: Intel Pentium G3258
Clock speed: 4.4GHz
Batchcode: L3418C000
Voltage: 1.241v


----------



## virtguy

Ok, so after 20 hours of AIDA64 at 4.7ghz and 1.195v, I'm calling it quits to play some FFXIV. After the bad experience with my crappy L3, I am thrilled with the L418C164!


----------



## Gunslinger.

Nice one
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> Ok, so after 20 hours of AIDA64 at 4.7ghz and 1.195v, I'm calling it quits to play some FFXIV. After the bad experience with my crappy L3, I am thrilled with the L418C164!


Nice one there, I'm selling my 2 off and going to try a couple more I think.


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> As opposed to "Balanced"? Of course you can. I run High Performance with all C-states enabled for a 25w drop in idle power usage. If you use Balanced the idle wattage is the same, but SSD 4k performance drops a lot. Another alternative is to raise the minimum processor state to %100 in Balanced mode.


Or enable Dynamic storage accelerator and have RST control C-states according to power plan., like I mentioned it 3-4 pages ago









Balanced C3
High perf. C0

Or force high performance gear (C0) all the time even in balanced while keeping balanced power & lower temps in idle.


----------



## Exilon

Hmm. I just got my 4790K and I'm playing around with 4.8 GHz @ 1.35 V Prime 27.9

It isn't doing that +100 mV thing my old Haswell (4.4 @ 1.35 V) used to do. Anyone know what's up?

Well if I count the +100 mV thing, my old Haswell was 4.4 @ 1.45 V









Also, regarding the new TIM, I've measured my CPU at 170W before it hit 100C, so the TIM is about 10-15% better than the old one. Maybe more once the TIM between my heatsink and IHS sets in.


----------



## DarthBaggins

And we're installing the 4790k


----------



## Spawn-Inc

got up to 5.2ghz @1.4vcore with ice water, tried 5.3 but stopped at 1.5vcore. have it running pretty stable @4.8ghz with 1.255vcore on my normal water setup.


----------



## yawa

So I've hit the wall at 4.7Ghz. Any voltage I try with 4.8Ghz won't even remotely stay benching stable, much less prime/intel test stable.

Best I can do is 4.7Ghz at above 1.3 voltage. Thank God I'm running a fairly meaty custom loop, so I don't have to fear benching at higher voltages. Still would be nice to gain some kind of significant clock bump when doing so. Oh well.

So yeah, I think my day to day overclock with reasonable voltage is going to remain 4.5Ghz for the time being, at least until I get brave enough to delid and see if that helps, or a Motherboard bios comes along that magically makes it more stable.

As time goes on and I get braver in regards to delidding, I may push again, but for the time being I have to admit I got a dud after seeing the types of clocks/voltages some of you guys are getting.

That being said, I have to say, this was an unexpected detour this summer. I never expected to have the circumstances of events result in me getting a flagship (well, quad core flagship) Intel CPU anytime soon. For those of you without access to a Microcenter, I really feel bad for you. That first weekend sale was killer. Though they are still running a similar promotion now, the prices on Devil's Canyon i7's and i5's are the same, the prices on the Motherboard bundles have gone up quite a bit since then. So if you were jumping platforms and didn't get to a Microcenter that first week, you really missed out on a great deal. I still can't get over getting an i7 4790k for $279 and the Gaming 5 Z97 Chipset for only $80 more, which roughly puts the combo at the same price online retailers have been selling the chip by itself ($339) at for the last few weeks. So very good.

* Also, I saw someone earlier in this thread complaining about the MSI Z97 Gaming 5 Motherboard in regards to not recognizing their Samsung Pro SSD 240 upon boot.

I just wanted to say I've had the same problem right along since they dropped Rapid Mode with two, (yes two!) other chipsets. The Pro 240 at times failed to recognized on my 7850k/Asrock FM2+ setup, as well as my 970-UD3/FX8350 setup. I think this just happens to be an issue with the drive itself, and not so much the board.

I never bothered to update the firmware when Rapid Mode came out (and Samsung has released more than one since then I think) and I feel that will be our best chance to avoid this happening in the future.

Anyway, us both being on Overclock.net so I think it's safe to assume yours is in rapid mode as well, so I just wanted to give you the heads up. In regards to the other bugs you mentioned, specifically the one's involving the Gaming 5's USB ports, I've found at higher voltages and certain unstable clocks, the Motherboard refuses to recognize my wireless mouse. Though it's usually solved with a reboot, I feel your pain and frustration with that one.

Anywho, the reason I personally am still happy with this thing (other than the fact that I got both the board and the chip for the price of a normal, on sale, 4790k) is that I've found the bios updates from MSI have been pretty frequent in coming, and decent in addressing the more outstanding issues with the board. It's kind of amazing to think that I've gone from stock, to 1.30 to 1.40 bios in less than three weeks since purchase, which is a level of proactive I'm not accustomed to from a Motherboard manufacturer.

So fellow Gaming 5 guy whose name I didn't bother to read through all 629 pages to find, feel free to PM me to see if we can troubleshoot our apparently mutual SSD problem. Since I'm pretty sure it's not a Z97 thing, and more of a firmware thing, we might at least be able to resolve this issue.


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/pk3z3c daily
http://valid.canardpc.com/tcs10b OC


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pk3z3c daily
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tcs10b OC


Dude what did you use for cooling on the second one? just water and validate?


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pk3z3c daily
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tcs10b OC


Yeah on that second one. Suicide run? LN2? Or did you overclock it in Windows using the Intel Extreme program and then rush to validate it before it crashed?

I ask because, no offense of course, but that's not even a custom loop possible clock at this point unless everyone here happens to be doing something horribly, horribly, wrong and you just happen to be the only person in the world to have figured out what it was.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> And we're installing the 4790k


Yay!

That's the same waterblock I bought! Someone with taste!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawn-Inc*
> 
> got up to 5.2ghz @1.4vcore with ice water, tried 5.3 but stopped at 1.5vcore. have it running pretty stable @4.8ghz with 1.255vcore on my normal water setup.


I'm envious to say the least. I can't even boot at 4.8Ghz at 1.48 Volts. Even with the Ambient in my room dropped to 65F using the Airconditioner.

I have to ask though, how did you do cold water in your loop without causing...

Con-den-sa-ti-on?


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> *Yeah on that second one. Suicide run? LN2? Or did you overclock it in Windows using the Intel Extreme program and then rush to validate it before it crashed?*
> 
> I ask because, no offense of course, but that's not even a custom loop possible clock at this point unless everyone here happens to be doing something horribly, horribly, wrong and you just happen to be the only person in the world to have figured out what it was.
> Yay!
> 
> That's the same waterblock I bought! Someone with taste!










Why didn't I think of that?







I could've used XTU to clock it higher


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't I think of that?


Hey man, still impressive as all get out.

Someday when I'm rich (and not, "winning on scratch tickets when I need it the most" rich) I hope to be able to do the same.


----------



## Spawn-Inc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> I'm envious to say the least. I can't even boot at 4.8Ghz at 1.48 Volts. Even with the Ambient in my room dropped to 65F using the Airconditioner.
> 
> I have to ask though, how did you do cold water in your loop without causing...
> 
> Con-den-sa-ti-on?


my testing didn't last very long, maybe 45 minutes at most, i did get some condensation, but not alot. this is what was on the cpu after removing the block.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*


You never list your settings.


----------



## smoke2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> You are only going to get 4.0 or 4.1 on stock volts unless you get a very good cpu. The 4690k will get you higher on stock voltage though as its already 100mhz higher.


Do you think it's worth to pay 20€ more for i5-4690K instead of i5-4670K?


----------



## Jameswalt1

I seem to have bought a good 4790k. So far perfectly stable at 4.8 using auto voltage on air. I'll push the hell out of it once watercooled.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> minimum ring should be 8x also should have core clock minimum 8x, you dont want you're core to drop at idle to 8x and you're cache to stay at 40x.......
> 
> i usually keep the minimum value on auto


is the core ratio minimum the same as the core clock minimum? i only see one setting that has a min/max and that's the core ratio min/max


----------



## Knoxis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> did u go higher than 4.8 ghz ?
> try to see what is the max frequency you can boot.
> thanks


I tried 5ghz at 1.3, booted into windows, but not stable long enough to validate on cpuz

here is the validation for 4.8

http://valid.x86.fr/59h9hr


----------



## EarlZ

L419B540, good batch?


----------



## stubass

Pentium with RAM @ 2666
http://valid.canardpc.com/921c3p

drop the RAM to 2000 and still the same.. it will be hit or miss cold


----------



## monohouse

I made a new build with Gigabyte Z87X OC Force and the 4790K and I wonder how hot does it get, the problem is I have a very high ambient temperature (over 30C) and no AC at the location the computer is going to be, it will be on water with two radiators: one radiator is 8 FPI with two fans running at all times at their maximum (which is low) speed while the other 4 fans (and the other 20 FPI radiator) I turn on when there is heavy load on the system and it does help reduce another 5C, I think I might have to set the pump to a higher voltage to do any better. that loop is currently cooling a E8400 at 1.4V 4230 mhz to 60C (with a video card in the loop), and it's not a very hot sample. you know ? I am probably going to be the only user on the planet that will be using windows xp on the z87 chipset









Weber is it dangerous to delid the processor ? are there any special tools that can help ?
I really don't understand what the deal is with Intel, if delided provides significantly better cooling then why put IHS on it ? YAY for the good old days of the Coppermine !

I whant to know how tolerant is the entire processor package to temperatures, to determine a safe temperature point for everyday use

I am not even new (yet) to overclocking haswell, but the way I understand it so far, the biggest gains in performance are in this particular order:

1. CPU Core
2. Uncore
3. RAM

I see many people are posting results with all four cores loaded at a specific static frequency, has anyone experimented or considered configuring the turbo ?


----------



## Knoxis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> L419B540, good batch?


Maybe?
Think this chip may have a bit more in it, but I don't have watercooling so can't push any harder.


----------



## Pahani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtguy*
> 
> Ok, so after 20 hours of AIDA64 at 4.7ghz and 1.195v, I'm calling it quits to play some FFXIV. After the bad experience with my crappy L3, I am thrilled with the L418C164!


Yay!! Another good result with the same batch # as mine









My rig won't be built until July 31st or shortly after, still impatiently waiting on new parts to be released.


----------



## EarlZ

You have the same batch#? What are you getting for now?


----------



## Knoxis

4.8 on 1.22


----------



## Loladinas

Looks like I've got one of the newer batches - L420B758. Stock vcore is 1.271 @ 4.4Ghz. Haven't tried doing anything to it yet.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> I seem to have bought a good 4790k. So far perfectly stable at 4.8 using auto voltage on air. I'll push the hell out of it once watercooled.


careful with auto and overclocking could make volts go high.. how much voltage for 4,8Ghz ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> is the core ratio minimum the same as the core clock minimum? i only see one setting that has a min/max and that's the core ratio min/max


i think on asus boards the min \ max core ratio is under the cpu config instead of the oc tweaker page
either way the could be left on auto


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxis*
> 
> I tried 5ghz at 1.3, booted into windows, but not stable long enough to validate on cpuz
> 
> here is the validation for 4.8
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/59h9hr


very nice.i think it needs 1.35v to make it stable at 5 ghz, but if you don't have water cooling not worth to do it.
thanks


----------



## monohouse

stable at 5000 mhz ? that's a really impressive achievement, and a golden sample !
it's unfortunate that since the move to 3D Tri-Gate transistors the frequency does not react as much as it used to reductions in temperature

some reviews mentioned that from 4770K to 4790K there is a drop in temp of about 10C, but the clocking headroom did not change at all


----------



## smoke2

I need quick answer.
How increase in performance in % can I expect in games when I overclock i5-4690K on 4.0GHz instead of buying i5-4590 (3.3/3.7 Boost)?


----------



## fateswarm

Quick answer: It depends on the game.

Short answer: Some games may benefit, others may not.

Long answer: Others may want to answer that thoroughly.


----------



## monohouse

depends on number of video cards - I've heard that the more video cards the more dependence on cpu performance and more so on number of cores
for a single video card probably very little performance improvement within 10%


----------



## fateswarm

Yes. That too. Because of higher potential FPS, it's not that the game inherently needs more but the GPUs may want a quicker feed of draw commands.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> I need quick answer.
> How increase in performance in % can I expect in games when I overclock i5-4690K on 4.0GHz instead of buying i5-4590 (3.3/3.7 Boost)?


Even on a cpu bound game/setup the gains that actually make into the game is quite small. For that small overclock its less than 5%. However the price difference is only about $30-40. The unlocked cpu will stay viable a little longer. Making it a better value imo.

Just go stock cooling on the k model. Overclock to 4.0 on stock cooler prolly even stock voltage.

In a year or so you can add better cooling and clock a little higher as an upgrade.


----------



## EarlZ

Installed my 4790K just now, bios loaded to defaults.. ran prime95.. 1.344v showing on CPU-Z 1.64.0, Is it expected to be THAT high ?

This is what HWinFO64 shows

Capture.JPG 18k .JPG file


----------



## monohouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> yep, temps look normal for those settings. And vcore is higher at load since your cpu (and everyone elses) has apparent LLC logic that increases vcore with increasing load. And vcore will be higher than vid on load for sure, idle will depend on power settings.


so that is the reason why many experienced stability problems even if their VRIN was within the recommended 400 millivolts higher ? because they didn't know the increased vcore at load ? does that mean the gap need to be higher than 400 millivolts ? like 450 or 500 ? but another member found out that the lower the VRIN the better is the stability ! so what to do ? on the one hand VRIN needs to be higher in order to compensate the vcore on the other hand it needs to be lower to improve stability :x it's boxed in on all sides


----------



## fateswarm

The recommended is 0.4 to 0.6v higher. That's according to ASUS. They claim it's from an official Intel specification but I don't know which one, probably a Confidential.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Installed my 4790K just now, bios loaded to defaults.. ran prime95.. 1.344v showing on CPU-Z 1.64.0, Is it expected to be THAT high ?
> 
> This is what HWinFO64 shows
> 
> Capture.JPG 18k .JPG file


If you run Prime on auto it will add extra ~0.1v to what's set in the bios. You should only run Prime, Aida64 or IBT with manual "fixed" voltage only.


----------



## EarlZ

- deleted post -


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Installed my 4790K just now, bios loaded to defaults.. ran prime95.. 1.344v showing on CPU-Z 1.64.0, Is it expected to be THAT high ?
> 
> This is what HWinFO64 shows
> 
> Capture.JPG 18k .JPG file


from what HWinfo shows that 1.18v at stock, means it's a good cpu if it scales. i think 5ghz 1.38/1.4v++

to see real stock vid go to bios at vcore. it must be around 1.04/1.05v


----------



## smoke2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Even on a cpu bound game/setup the gains that actually make into the game is quite small. For that small overclock its less than 5%. However the price difference is only about $30-40. The unlocked cpu will stay viable a little longer. Making it a better value imo.
> 
> Just go stock cooling on the k model. Overclock to 4.0 on stock cooler prolly even stock voltage.
> 
> In a year or so you can add better cooling and clock a little higher as an upgrade.


Thank you so much for quick response








The 5% increase is barely noticeable and I must to buy Z-chipset board which costs next 15€ and maybe I will have opportunity to sell this rig in the future.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Installed my 4790K just now, bios loaded to defaults.. ran prime95.. 1.344v showing on CPU-Z 1.64.0, Is it expected to be THAT high ?
> 
> This is what HWinFO64 shows
> 
> Capture.JPG 18k .JPG file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from what HWinfo shows that 1.18v at stock, means it's a good cpu if it scales. i think 5ghz 1.38/1.4v++
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Installed my 4790K just now, bios loaded to defaults.. ran prime95.. 1.344v showing on CPU-Z 1.64.0, Is it expected to be THAT high ?
> 
> This is what HWinFO64 shows
> 
> Capture.JPG 18k .JPG file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from what HWinfo shows that 1.18v at stock, means it's a good cpu if it scales. i think 5ghz 1.38/1.4v++
> 
> to see real stock vid go to bios at vcore. it must be around 1.04/1.05v
Click to expand...

Okay will check that out, this is the lowest voltage value ive seen on this chip at idle.

Capture.JPG 31k .JPG file


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Okay will check that out, this is the lowest voltage value ive seen on this chip at idle.
> 
> Capture.JPG 31k .JPG file


mm....not good that 1.23v for stock.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Okay will check that out, this is the lowest voltage value ive seen on this chip at idle.
> 
> Capture.JPG 31k .JPG file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mm....not good that 1.23v for stock.
Click to expand...

It shows 1.14v for minimum, I was doing some other stuff when that 1.23 showed up. Its the same processor above that showed 1.18v

So I went into the bios and found 1.416v on the main screen for vcore (lol what??) and 1.397v on the actual voltage adjustments..


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> It shows 1.14v for minimum, I was doing some other stuff when that 1.23 showed up. Its the same processor above that showed 1.18v
> 
> So I went into the bios and found 1.416v on the main screen for vcore (lol what??) and 1.397v on the actual voltage adjustments..


do bios update,then in bios load defaults and exit,then enter to see vcore.

must be wrong cuz is a z87 board


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> It shows 1.14v for minimum, I was doing some other stuff when that 1.23 showed up. Its the same processor above that showed 1.18v
> 
> So I went into the bios and found 1.416v on the main screen for vcore (lol what??) and 1.397v on the actual voltage adjustments..
> 
> 
> 
> do bios update,then in bios load defaults and exit,then enter to see vcore.
> 
> must be wrong cuz is a z87 board
Click to expand...

Im already on the latest F9 bios for my board. I think I know whats causing it to show a huge number lemme check it out.

Loaded all defaults and its still showing 1.3xx probably becasue in bios it is running in turbo at x42 while I remember with the 4770k it would only show 3.5Ghz even if turbo is on.


----------



## Weber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monohouse*
> 
> Weber is it dangerous to delid the processor ? are there any special tools that can help ?


Yes it is. I did my g3258 first to practice. I watched a lot of you tubes. Many people destroy their cpu.
I carefully did two without problems. I have only done it this way, so I can not comment on the other ways. I choose the razor in corner to remove the glue, then plastic card around outside. Scrape inside with plastic card and finger nails. Watch out for the little components, go slow. Nail polish the components, clu and lid on. I lapped my g3258 but not the 4790k. The biggest problem I had was the amount of force to cut the corner without scratching the pcb, it's difficult. After that, go slow and careful with plastic card, but no problems.


----------



## opt33

5ghz aida64 stable for 1 hour at 1.38V. For aida64 at least 1 hr stable with lowest vcore... 4.7gz needs 1.215v, 4.8ghz needs 1.27v, 4.9 1.32v, and 5ghz 1.38.

Out of curiosity, how many using just aida64 stable settings are getting bsods in gaming, other use?


----------



## EarlZ

Im a bit scared to leave everything in auto as I sometimes do x264 encodes and I see it hitting 1.4v in auto voltages









I'll probably fix the voltage to 1.15v and see if its stable at 4.2Ghz


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> 5ghz aida64 stable for 1 hour at 1.38V. For aida64 at least 1 hr stable with lowest vcore... 4.7gz needs 1.215v, 4.8ghz needs 1.27v, 4.9 1.32v, and 5ghz 1.38.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how many using just aida64 stable settings are getting bsods in gaming, other use?


whats your stock vid in bios?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Thank you so much for quick response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 5% increase is barely noticeable and I must to buy Z-chipset board which costs next 15€ and maybe I will have opportunity to sell this rig in the future.


5% was me being optimistic. Asus shows a 3% increase for every 100mhz gained. Unfortunately that same percentage rarely scales in games and apps.


----------



## barkinos98

L3418B990 batch'd Costa Rica G3258 with a Z97 PC Mate.
Is the PC Mate a decent board to overclock? I know it wont be like the gigabyte OC boards but is it still doable?
I'm also planning to use a Hyper 612S to go with it.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> whats your stock vid in bios?


batch is L418C164, stock vid is 1.19. I have same batch as virtguy, although mine needs .02 more vcore for same setting, he needs 1.195 for aida64 4.7, I need 1.215v. I wonder what virtguy vid is?

What is interesting is I booted up at stock, except I changed multi and uncore from 40 to 35, changed turbo to 40, and it then listed my vid as 1.045v in bios. So I think if this chip had been released as haswell, it was 1.045 vid.


----------



## smoke2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 5% was me being optimistic. Asus shows a 3% increase for every 100mhz gained. Unfortunately that same percentage rarely scales in games and apps.


What I was seeing test, in games it was maximum 10-15%, but the i5-4690K was overclocked on 4600MHz from stock 3500MHz.
It comes from me if I will overclocked it on 4000MHz it will be probably 5-7% increase.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> What I was seeing test, in games it was maximum 10-15%, but the i5-4690K was overclocked on 4600MHz from stock 3500MHz.
> It comes from me if I will overclocked it on 4000MHz it will be probably 5-7% increase.


4.6ghz is a 25% overclock while 4.0 is around 6%. Im getting these numbers from asus aisute.

I expect a 6% frequency increase to be very small in game. Then from one game to the next it can be completely different.


----------



## EarlZ

Flashed the F10a beta bios on my board and now its showing the correct Vcore under bios. 1.140v for my stock VID


----------



## smoke2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 4.6ghz is a 25% overclock while 4.0 is around 6%. Im getting these numbers from asus aisute.
> 
> I expect a 6% frequency increase to be very small in game. Then from one game to the next it can be completely different.


Maybe 25% increase in games teoretically, but in practice tests it was from 0% to around 10% and max. 15%. But it was also voltage tweaked, then I think 4.0GHz on stock voltage could be really 6%.
I will buy i5-4590 then.


----------



## fateswarm

I had derived the 4570/90 is the sweetest spot when I was looking for a cpu for my brother (he wanted something stable and good enough to last for years). However! I have to agree with others, if you are into some hobbyism and overclocking and some extra speeds, you may want a K, unless you are really not into that sort of thing.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> careful with auto and overclocking could make volts go high.. how much voltage for 4,8Ghz ?


1.276. I'll certainly find the correct fixed voltage, this was just me messing with it real quick on air. I'll fine tune the hell out of it once watercooled, hopefully at 5Ghz +. Very stable though.


----------



## fateswarm

Make sure you check it on something reliable like the ITE sensor HWInfo may detect for VCore, because indeed, 4.8Gigs on automatic are very often on very high voltages.

Might not be true though.

Good luck.


----------



## gagac1971

hi to all here.guys i need your help......
i have an rog maximus 7 and i7 4790k batch L418C133
i am overclocking to 4.7 GHz whit 1.263V
memory is corsair vengeance pro 1866 MHz
for that overclocking i just messed up whit adaptive voltage to 1.263V and nothing more.
i heard that my batch can do a lot more overclock whit less voltage.....like 4.8 GHz whit 1.22V...
i am +- new in processor overclocking and from there can i do something more in board bios tweaking for more overclocking whit less voltage?
appreciated for some help....


----------



## Gunslinger.

You can tweak the load line calibration and input voltage to see if that helps.

A newish theory is to run then vccin about .08-.1 higher than vcore.


----------



## Iason

First day of playing around with my 4690k, here is what I've got so far.

HSF: CM Hyper Evo 212
Cache Multi x 35 for all

Stock:
Vcore - 1v

4.5ghz:
Vcore - 1.2v
Vring - 1.2v
Vrin - 1.85v
Temps - 73C Max
2hrs AIDA64, 3~ hours of general use and gaming (WoW mostly)

4.6ghz:
Vcore - 1.22v
Vring - 1.2v
Vrin - 1.85v
Temps - 75C Max
10~ min AIDA64, might try to get this stable.

4.7ghz:
Vcore - 1.27v
Vring - 1.2v
Vrin - 1.975v
Temps - 82C Max
~7 min AIDA64

Edit: Managed 4.6ghz @ Vcore 1.23v Vrin 1.9v max temps of 77 running AIDA64 4 hrs. Will run this for now.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hi to all here.guys i need your help......
> i have an rog maximus 7 and i7 4790k batch L418C133
> i am overclocking to 4.7 GHz whit 1.263V
> memory is corsair vengeance pro 1866 MHz
> for that overclocking i just messed up whit adaptive voltage to 1.263V and nothing more.
> i heard that my batch can do a lot more overclock whit less voltage.....like 4.8 GHz whit 1.22V...
> i am +- new in processor overclocking and from there can i do something more in board bios tweaking for more overclocking whit less voltage?
> appreciated for some help....


nothing wrong with ur cpu ovc.i had an L3 and didn't go more than [email protected]


----------



## JKuhn

Just an update: I exchanged the Asrock H87M for a Gigabyte H97M-D3H, because it didn't POST and according to the shop's supplier the board isn't compatible with the G3258, so they lied about that.

I'll sign up after installing the new parts.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hi to all here.guys i need your help......
> i have an rog maximus 7 and i7 4790k batch L418C133
> i am overclocking to 4.7 GHz whit 1.263V
> memory is corsair vengeance pro 1866 MHz
> for that overclocking i just messed up whit adaptive voltage to 1.263V and nothing more.
> i heard that my batch can do a lot more overclock whit less voltage.....like 4.8 GHz whit 1.22V...
> i am +- new in processor overclocking and from there can i do something more in board bios tweaking for more overclocking whit less voltage?
> appreciated for some help....


i swear you just posted and no that does not apply to every CPU... your cpu is fine. The batch # is no longer valid with DC!

also there is another factor that can help with lower voltage - PSU


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> i swear you just posted and no that does not apply to every CPU... your cpu is fine. The batch # is no longer valid with DC!
> 
> also there is another factor that can help with lower voltage - PSU


sorry about double post.......yes ok that is that i cant do better overclock whit less voltage and i know that my cpu is ok but my question is can i mess whit other things in bios option for better voltage or just whit adaptive voltage and nothing more?thanks


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> sorry about double post.......yes ok that is that i cant do better overclock whit less voltage and i know that my cpu is ok but my question is can i mess whit other things in bios option for better voltage or just whit adaptive voltage and nothing more?thanks


honestly you could mess with your input voltage, heard that gives it some better results.
you only use adaptive voltage if you plan to use the C states for power saving so that your CPU is not running at clock speeds 100% of the time

I myself tried this and did not care so i went back to manual clocking and enjoyed it better


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hi to all here.guys i need your help......
> i have an rog maximus 7 and i7 4790k batch L418C133
> i am overclocking to 4.7 GHz whit 1.263V
> memory is corsair vengeance pro 1866 MHz
> for that overclocking i just messed up whit adaptive voltage to 1.263V and nothing more.
> i heard that my batch can do a lot more overclock whit less voltage.....like 4.8 GHz whit 1.22V...
> i am +- new in processor overclocking and from there can i do something more in board bios tweaking for more overclocking whit less voltage?
> appreciated for some help....


already told you,if no matter what voltage vcore ur cpu will not scale more, THAT'S IT.
i had same problem.


----------



## barkinos98

The G3258 gpu is fine, right?
I have a GTS250 in the rig i want to put this in but i'd much prefer to phase that loud and hot running thing.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hi to all here.guys i need your help......
> i have an rog maximus 7 and i7 4790k batch L418C133
> i am overclocking to 4.7 GHz whit 1.263V
> memory is corsair vengeance pro 1866 MHz
> for that overclocking i just messed up whit adaptive voltage to 1.263V and nothing more.
> i heard that my batch can do a lot more overclock whit less voltage.....like 4.8 GHz whit 1.22V...
> i am +- new in processor overclocking and from there can i do something more in board bios tweaking for more overclocking whit less voltage?
> appreciated for some help....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> You can tweak the load line calibration and input voltage to see if that helps.
> 
> A newish theory is to run then vccin about .08-.1 higher than vcore.


You ask for help, then don't read what's given.


----------



## Crouch

Guys, what mobo should I get for a 4690k ?! I did some research and I'm thinking to either get a Asus Z97 Pro or GA-Z97X-UD3H. If I went for the gigabyte, I'd get a combo that comes with the 4690K. What do you think ?


----------



## henkkaap

Got a 4690K from Afuture NL today








Batch is L331C512, Malaysia.
Runs 4.9 GHz @ 1.35V VCore, 1.25V VRING, 2.1V VRIN, 4.6 GHz Uncore (on a Z87X-OC and air-cooled).
(And G.Skill Ripjawz 1866 MHz CL8 overclocked to 2200 MHz CL11.)
Trying 5.0 now


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> You can tweak the load line calibration and input voltage to see if that helps.
> 
> A newish theory is to run then vccin about .08-.1 higher than vcore.


seriously ? have you ran vccin that high........on air / water ?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> seriously ? have you ran vccin that high........on air / water ?


I run it at auto for air and water, which usually means 1.7V to 1.8V on most boards

What I was saying was to run it lower So if vcore is set to 1.3V, you would have vccin set to 1.31 or so. The thinking is to find the lowest stable input voltage to reduce the heat load.

On LN2 I've ran it as high as 2.3V


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I run it at auto for air and water, which usually means 1.7V to 1.8V on most boards
> 
> What I was saying was to run it lower So if vcore is set to 1.3V, you would have vccin set to 1.31 or so. The thinking is to find the lowest stable input voltage to reduce the heat load.
> 
> On LN2 I've ran it as high as 2.3V


oh ok i understand ...... im going to try that


----------



## JKuhn

My system is up and running, but for some reason my oc won't apply in the BIOS, and everything in EasyTune is greyed out. Any ideas?

Also, I'll update my sig rig now so you can see what I'm running.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I run it at auto for air and water, which usually means 1.7V to 1.8V on most boards
> 
> What I was saying was to run it lower So if vcore is set to 1.3V, you would have vccin set to 1.31 or so. The thinking is to find the lowest stable input voltage to reduce the heat load.
> 
> On LN2 I've ran it as high as 2.3V


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> oh ok i understand ...... im going to try that


so @ 4.8Ghz with 1.25v i tried 1.3 vccin no boot, vccin @ 1.4v boot but not stable, vccin @ 1.5v stable using XTU bench mark

edit. it just locked up my computer after running xtu about 5 times.
so currently testing 1.6 vccin


----------



## orndorf77

I just went out to tiger direct to buy a new i7 4790k . I left every thing in my bios to default except for my ram I enabled xmp my ram is ddr3 2400. I ran aida64 for a half hour and my highest temperature reached 69c . in cpu-z it says it is using 1.208v . are these temperatures and voltage needed normal ? my cooler is a corsair h100i


----------



## canard

You need to delid asap.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I just went out to tiger direct to buy a new i7 4790k . I left every thing in my bios to default except for my ram I enabled xmp my ram is ddr3 2400. I ran aida64 for a half hour and my highest temperature reached 69c . in cpu-z it says it is using 1.208v . are these temperatures and voltage needed normal ? my cooler is a corsair h100i


Seem pretty normal to me.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I just went out to tiger direct to buy a new i7 4790k . I left every thing in my bios to default except for my ram I enabled xmp my ram is ddr3 2400. I ran aida64 for a half hour and my highest temperature reached 69c . in cpu-z it says it is using 1.208v . are these temperatures and voltage needed normal ? my cooler is a corsair h100i


yeah thats normal
here are my stock temps


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah thats normal
> here are my stock temps


i cant see the picture to good but it looks like your max temp is 72c . am I rite ? and are you running aida64 stability test ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> i cant see the picture to good but it looks like your max temp is 72c . am I rite ? and are you running aida64 stability test ?


yeah
..... you can right click and open in new tap or click the original tap to view the full image


----------



## r0cawearz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> so @ 4.8Ghz with 1.25v i tried 1.3 vccin no boot, vccin @ 1.4v boot but not stable, vccin @ 1.5v stable using XTU bench mark
> 
> edit. it just locked up my computer after running xtu about 5 times.
> so currently testing 1.6 vccin


what would you benefit from having lower vccin? more stability or just simply less heat? also what is the general consensus of safe vccin? i can't maintain stable 4.7ghz @ 1.26v w/o 2.0+ vccin


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah
> ..... you can right click and open in new tap or click the original tap to view the full image


ok now I seen the full picture . aren't those temperatures a little high for a custom water cooler ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0cawearz*
> 
> what would you benefit from having lower vccin? more stability or just simply less heat? also what is the general consensus of safe vccin? i can't maintain stable 4.7ghz @ 1.26v w/o 2.0+ vccin


less heat with a lower vccin
and try what gunslinger said it will give you a better idea on how much vccin you're cpu needs
Quote:


> You can tweak the load line calibration and input voltage to see if that helps.
> 
> A newish theory is to run then vccin about .08-.1 higher than vcore.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I run it at auto for air and water, which usually means 1.7V to 1.8V on most boards
> 
> What I was saying was to run it lower So if vcore is set to 1.3V, you would have vccin set to 1.31 or so. The thinking is to find the lowest stable input voltage to reduce the heat load.
> 
> On LN2 I've ran it as high as 2.3V
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> ok now I seen the full picture . aren't those temperatures a little high for a custom water cooler ?


with ambient temps 80° F and a 780ti kingpin ......... idk i hope not


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah
> ..... you can right click and open in new tap or click the original tap to view the full image


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> less heat with a lower vccin
> and try what gunslinger said it will give you a better idea on how much vccin you're cpu needs
> 
> with ambient temps 80° F and a 780ti kingpin ......... idk i hope not


where are you at with overclocking ?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> already told you,if no matter what voltage vcore ur cpu will not scale more, THAT'S IT.
> i had same problem.


By saying your didn't scale past 4.7GHz @1.2V, what exactly were you seeing? BSODs? Then which bug-check code? No POST? Crashes in your favourite stress test? What?

I'm getting BSOD 101 at 4.6GHz with 1.235V to 1.30V -the max I'm willing to go with this crap cooler. Wonder if mine is like that too. But I'm stuck at 4.5GHz


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> By saying your didn't scale past 4.7GHz @1.2V, what exactly were you seeing? BSODs? Then which bug-check code? No POST? Crashes in your favourite stress test? What?
> 
> I'm getting BSOD 101 at 4.6GHz with 1.235V to 1.30V -the max I'm willing to go with this crap cooler. Wonder if mine is like that too. But I'm stuck at 4.5GHz


yep,with one i had at 4.8ghz no matter what voltage even 1.45v, it freezes then bsod.
just stared to browse on web freezzz,trying wprime or other bench,freezzz.
that means the max ovc you can do on ur cpu.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> where are you at with overclocking ?


right now im trying to get 5Ghz stable @ 1.38v................ so far so good


----------



## orndorf77

I have been overclocking and the only setting in my bios I changed is my all core multiplier and I left all voltages and every thing on auto so far I tried 4.7ghz and in cpu-z it says I am using 1.224v and I tried 4.8ghz and in cpu-z it says I am using 1.296v to 1.304v . I ran aida64 for 10 minutes @ 4.7ghz and @ 4.8ghz just to see what kind of chip I have and it has not crashed . do you think I can get away with using less voltage if I set it manually ?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> What I was saying was to run it lower So if vcore is set to 1.3V, you would have vccin set to 1.31 or so. The thinking is to find the lowest stable input voltage to reduce the heat load.


Probably just an example but that will never work on any chip on earth. Though I'm under, I see no heat reduction anywhere with playing VCCIN voltage.. wonder how many people in this thread have limited their overclocks because they don't touch this at all or do worse, lower it.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I have been overclocking and the only setting in my bios I changed is my all core multiplier and I left all voltages and every thing on auto so far I tried 4.7ghz and in cpu-z it says I am using 1.224v and I tried 4.8ghz and in cpu-z it says I am using 1.296v to 1.304v . I ran aida64 for 10 minutes @ 4.7ghz and @ 4.8ghz just to see what kind of chip I have and it has not crashed . do you think I can get away with using less voltage if I set it manually ?


yeah maybe auto usually set voltage too high


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I have been overclocking and the only setting in my bios I changed is my all core multiplier and I left all voltages and every thing on auto so far I tried 4.7ghz and in cpu-z it says I am using 1.224v and I tried 4.8ghz and in cpu-z it says I am using 1.296v to 1.304v . I ran aida64 for 10 minutes @ 4.7ghz and @ 4.8ghz just to see what kind of chip I have and it has not crashed . do you think I can get away with using less voltage if I set it manually ?


I thought you sent your cpu back to Newegg? Are you saying it's working now? (My apologies if you're someone else).


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I thought you sent your cpu back to Newegg? Are you saying it's working now? (My apologies if you're someone else).


he said he went out and bought a new one


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> he said he went out and bought a new one


Ah, OK.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah maybe auto usually set voltage too high


how does a motherboard determine how much voltage it needs for a stable overclock ?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Probably just an example but that will never work on any chip on earth. Though I'm under, I see no heat reduction anywhere with playing VCCIN voltage.. wonder how many people in this thread have limited their overclocks because they don't touch this at all or do worse, lower it.


well you never know what you're going to get unless you try.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> how does a motherboard determine how much voltage it needs for a stable overclock ?


I don't think there is a proper algorithm for that. It must be based on two things.
1. The stock VID
2. The amount of samples tested by a motherboard manufacturer.

It doesn't mean that auto settings always work. After some point, you will have to play with the voltages manually if you want to make your CPU stable. And if you want to lower temps, you have to definitely play with manual volts.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> how does a motherboard determine how much voltage it needs for a stable overclock ?


There are two modes for auto voltage,

the first is SVID that the CPU provides itself through communication with the PWM on the VRM, this is newish tech introduced with P67 and Sandy bridge, bt applies to VIN here since the VRm on the board doesn't directly supply the CPu Cores but rather the FIVR.
The second are motherboard auto rules on different voltages set different on each brand/model.

There is almost no way to tell.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I have been overclocking and the only setting in my bios I changed is my all core multiplier and I left all voltages and every thing on auto so far I tried 4.7ghz and in cpu-z it says I am using 1.224v and I tried 4.8ghz and in cpu-z it says I am using 1.296v to 1.304v . I ran aida64 for 10 minutes @ 4.7ghz and @ 4.8ghz just to see what kind of chip I have and it has not crashed . do you think I can get away with using less voltage if I set it manually ?


Careful with the auto voltages guys. Apart from not knowing what they are exactly, they may change after a bios update etc. Let alone you have to look at them very closely with something more reliable than cpu-z/bios setting, e.g. a sensor detected on HWInfo or a multimeter, and there are more voltages than vcore/vin, e.g. vring may be skyrocketting in some cases.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I don't think there is a proper algorithm for that. It must be based on two things.
> 1. The stock VID
> 2. The amount of samples tested by a motherboard manufacturer.
> 
> It doesn't mean that auto settings always work. After some point, you will have to play with the voltages manually if you want to make your CPU stable. And if you want to lower temps, you have to definitely play with manual volts.


so far @ 4.8ghz with my voltage on auto it is using 1.296v to 1.304v in cpu-z what voltage you suggest I try ? I just set my voltage to 1.254v @ 4.8ghz and in cpu-z it says I am using 1.272v and it booted up and I am posting on overclock.net with those settings I only stress tested for 5 minutes . do you think I should set my voltage even lower ?


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> so far @ 4.8ghz with my voltage on auto it is using 1.296v to 1.304v in cpu-z what voltage you suggest I try ? I just set my voltage to 1.254v @ 4.8ghz and it booted up and I am posting on overclock.net with those settings I did not stress test yet . do you think I should set my voltage even lower ?


You should stress test first before messing around with the voltage. Until you load the CPU, you can't tell if there are:

Paths that will become too slow during load voltage drop <- this is why AVX murders overclocks
Paths that will be too slow after temperature increases
On another note, my thermal paste cooked in... 185W before I throttle now


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> You ask for help, then don't read what's given.


chill out man....i was been working,came home now......i will check that parameters and try to get some better overclock.by the way i can be rock stable on 4.8 ghz whit just messed up whit adaptive voltage 1.31V.....i didn't tried upper overclock


----------



## kersoz2003

Guys I purchased 4790K and sold 4670K







Now I wait for the new cpu to come tomorrow

Will you add me







?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> Guys I purchased 4790K and sold 4670K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I wait for the new cpu to come tomorrow
> 
> Will you add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


You have to add yourself.the sign up sheet link is on the first post


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> Guys I purchased 4790K and sold 4670K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I wait for the new cpu to come tomorrow
> 
> Will you add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Use the link on front page to sign up.

Signup Link


----------



## kersoz2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Use the link on front page to sign up.
> 
> Signup Link


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> You have to add yourself.the sign up sheet link is on the first post


Thank you guys . I have done it now









Do you think it is a good upgrade from 4670k to 4790K?







I upgraded to 4670k from fx 8350 and I saw a nice increase in overall performance. Will I see now from 4670k to 4790k







?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> Thank you guys . I have done it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it is a good upgrade from 4670k to 4790K?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I upgraded to 4670k from fx 8350 and I saw a nice increase in overall performance. Will I see now from 4670k to 4790k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


if you use enough multithreaded applications then i suppose so. other than that maybe not. don't quote me on that though. i recently upgraded from a i5 760 to an i7 4790k, so that was a big leap, especially with w8.1....my boot up became lightning fast


----------



## kersoz2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> if you use enough multithreaded applications then i suppose so. other than that maybe not. don't quote me on that though. i recently upgraded from a i5 760 to an i7 4790k, so that was a big leap, especially with w8.1....my boot up became lightning fast


Oh It is a big upgrade for you









Do you think my rig is good now ?


----------



## cephelix

yeah, seems fine to me. but is the rig purely for gaming?


----------



## kersoz2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> yeah, seems fine to me. but is the rig purely for gaming?


gaming , internet surfing , watching movies







why?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> gaming , internet surfing , watching movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why?


well, depends on the type of load you're applying to the system, you may or may not see the differences between an i5 to i7 upgrade of the same gen. and also when you start Oc-ing your system, you'll start to see the shortcomings, if any of your components and may have to swap them out etc etc...it's a neverending game of change


----------



## orndorf77

I just ran 3dmark 11 four times with my i7 4790k @ 4.8ghz and my i7 4770k @ 4.3ghz scored 75 to 150 points higher . I upgraded from a i7 4770k to a i7 4790k and a asus z87 rog hero to a msi z97 gaming 7 and windows 7 to windows 8.1 . what do you think is making my benchmark scores lower ? the new motherboard or the new operating system because I know it cant be the processor


----------



## blueMach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> well, depends on the type of load you're applying to the system, you may or may not see the differences between an i5 to i7 upgrade of the same gen. and also when you start Oc-ing your system, you'll start to see the shortcomings, if any of your components and may have to swap them out etc etc...it's a neverending game of change


Yep. Like I bought 1600 speed Kingston Hyper-X. Wish I had spent a little more and got faster memory. Also need to add a video card. You guys have suggestions for sub $200 card that will help instead of igpu?


----------



## sabishiihito

Well, you may be able to overclock the HyperX.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueMach*
> 
> Yep. Like I bought 1600 speed Kingston Hyper-X. Wish I had spent a little more and got faster memory. Also need to add a video card. You guys have suggestions for sub $200 card that will help instead of igpu?


750ti? that's what I am pushing, my 4790K rig is a non-gaming rig, streaming media, surfing the web, running a DAW or two, and VM's...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Well, you may be able to overclock the HyperX.


He should, I have overclocked my Corsair Vengeance LP from 1600 to over 1800...I know, not much, but, still..


----------



## blueMach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> He should, I have overclocked my Corsair Vengeance LP from 1600 to over 1800...I know, not much, but, still..


Yep. Tested it out a few days ago. Just wish I had got this for about the same price now.








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231666

Also thinking about this video. Any opinions?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487024


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> The recommended is 0.4 to 0.6v higher. That's according to ASUS. They claim it's from an official Intel specification but I don't know which one, probably a Confidential.


Intel apparently no longer make their voltage regulator down document publicly available. That is where it probably is.


----------



## kinzx

I decided my chip is a truly dog chip that couldn't get stable after 4.6 at 1.265 and just exchange it today. It kept failing during rendering and encoding. I am really impress with this new chip so far; so far a fast dirty oc gave me up to 5.0 at 1.4 volt. 5.1 at auto I blue screen at window start up so probably will have to fine tune that setting. Everything on auto except multiplier and I set cache to 40, but left cache voltage at auto. Probably with some fine tuning I might even run 5.0 at 1.35 to 1.38, if it is that good. Since none of my chip oc this high, would anyone realistically run it at 5.0. I do a lot of encoding and rendering, a few VM as well as gaming and notice the improvement.




My previous chip was batch number L419B633, this one is batch number L419B641.

I will run a full test later this week to see if for once I might have something decent.


----------



## orndorf77

I have my i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz with 1.22v in my bios and 1.232v in cpu-z I am in the middle of running aida64 I have been running it for 90 minutes so far and my max temperature hit 80c is 80c hot for a i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz using 1.22v bios voltage and 1.232v cpu-z voltage ? or is this temperature normal ? my cooler is a corsair h100i and my motherboard is s msi z97 gaming 7


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I have my i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz with 1.22v in my bios and 1.232v in cpu-z I am in the middle of running aida64 I have been running it for 90 minutes so far and my max temperature hit 80c is 80c hot for a i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz using 1.22v bios voltage and 1.232v cpu-z voltage ? or is this temperature normal ? my cooler is a corsair h100i and my motherboard is s msi z97 gaming 7


I'm getting 75C at 4.7 @ 1.29 in AIDA64 CPU+FPU+Cache. I think you're running a high, but it's hard to tell without you giving a wattage number. Use CoreTemp, XTU, or hwinfo to look it up.


----------



## r0cawearz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> less heat with a lower vccin
> and try what gunslinger said it will give you a better idea on how much vccin you're cpu needs
> 
> with ambient temps 80° F and a 780ti kingpin ......... idk i hope not


after experimenting more with vccin, it seems like i don't even need that high vccin to begin with. well at least for 1.8-2.0 doesnt help me anymore than 1.4, and i'm getting MUCH lower temps now with 1.4 rather than 2.0. i'd have to see with higher clocks though, i'm currently doing 47x @ 1.27vcore, 1.4vrin, 1.0vring


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> I'm getting 75C at 4.7 @ 1.29 in AIDA64 CPU+FPU+Cache. I think you're running a high, but it's hard to tell without you giving a wattage number. Use CoreTemp, XTU, or hwinfo to look it up.


all I changed in my bios was my core multiplier to 47 and my core voltage to 1.22v and I enabled xmp profile 1 for my ram which is ddr3 2400 . can my motherboard have a different default wattage then other motherboards ? I have my bios updated to the latest version . can I have a defected motherboard ? for some reason my 3dmark 11 score was higher when I had my asus z87 rog hero and i7 4770k @ 4.3ghz then my msi z97 gaming 7 and i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz .


----------



## REAPER XD

Just bought my 4790K.. Batch number L419B540. Will be overclocking as soon as I get my hands on one of those new NZXT Kraken. Hoping for about 4.7GHz









Validation if needed.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Just bought my 4790K.. Batch number L419B540. Will be overclocking as soon as I get my hands on one of those new NZXT Kraken. Hoping for about 4.7GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation if needed.


We have the same batch number. my VID is 1.140


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Intel apparently no longer make their voltage regulator down document publicly available. That is where it probably is.


Yep. We have leaks up to 12.0. But that's no much help since 12.5 is where the IVR use is.

Luckily though it's not adding much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I just ran 3dmark 11 four times with my i7 4790k @ 4.8ghz and my i7 4770k @ 4.3ghz scored 75 to 150 points higher . I upgraded from a i7 4770k to a i7 4790k and a asus z87 rog hero to a msi z97 gaming 7 and windows 7 to windows 8.1 . what do you think is making my benchmark scores lower ? the new motherboard or the new operating system because I know it cant be the processor


That board is most probably a downgrade for OC by the way. But it's most certainly not the reason for that problem. If any two boards eventually manage same clocks, differences in performance are approximately nothing and that even runs on higher clocks.

My guess is different Benchmark versions or something slowing them down.

Oh wait. 3DMark. Make sure the PCI-E lanes used are as many.

It might just be the OS too.

Or other software.


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> We have the same batch number. my VID is 1.140


Is that a good thing?

EDIT: Don't really know that the VID term is used for


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> We have the same batch number. my VID is 1.140
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a good thing?
> 
> EDIT: Don't really know that the VID term is used for
Click to expand...

It can be an indicator of something but not absolute.

To everyone else:

I noticed that on the main bios screen the Vcore displayed is 1.140V while on the voltage adjustment screen it is showing 1.12x, which one of these is the actual stock VID?


----------



## Earth Dog

VID is an indicator of stock voltage... that is about it since results from the same starting voltage vary wildly (like batch numbers... also nearly pointless.. and has been after Sandybridge).

For stock voltage (VID) I go by the idle voltage in CPUz if the board doesn't have any voltage read points.


----------



## fateswarm

Sin0822 recently found out that some low VID cpus may perform worse. So it's not an end-all indication.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> To everyone else:
> 
> I noticed that on the main bios screen the Vcore displayed is 1.140V while on the voltage adjustment screen it is showing 1.12x, which one of these is the actual stock VID?


The VID is 1.12. The vcore displayed is from a sensor. mine is same way.


----------



## Brian729

Hi guys,

I need some advice. I am seeing really high temps in realtemp, Corsair Link, and the motherboard temp displays. I have reinstalled my H100i using arctic silver 5 making sure to firmly tighten screws diagonally a little at a time to ensure an even mounting of the pump. I still get same temps when running prime95 and realbench stress tests. My temps are 99 in realtemp and corsair link but is 10 degrees cooler on the motherboard temp. My idle temps are fine about 32-40 c depending on room temp. Room temp is anywhere from 72-75 at times. I can retry mounting the pump, but I'm sure I did it right. I had an i7 3770K and it was fine when I mounted it.

I need to know if I need to return this CPU and get another from another batch. My batch is L418C169. From what I'm reading, everyone's temps are high except a few. Am I correct in saying this? Is this what I can expect from another batch? I am sorry if I am reiterating what others have said but I tried wading through the 641 pages here and didn't see a definite answer as to whether there are bad batches out there or if mine is a fluke.

Thanks in advance.

Brian


----------



## fateswarm

You may be in the "lucky" population that may need a delid to avoid a very bad TIM application (risky though). Check your voltages. Chances are they are high.


----------



## orndorf77

for some reason when I have my i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz using automatic voltage and 1.224v in cpuz my max aida64 temp is 66c and when I set the voltage manually to 1.22v and 1.32v in cpu-z my max aida64 temperature is 80c . why is there such a big difference in temperatures from when I have my voltage set to auto and when I have my voltage set manually ?


----------



## monohouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> if you use enough multithreaded applications then i suppose so. other than that maybe not. don't quote me on that though. i recently upgraded from a i5 760 to an i7 4790k, so that was a big leap, especially with w8.1....my boot up became lightning fast


I wonder how mutch faster will it be with windows xp ...









I've been wondering why no one is looking at turbo overclocking, everyone is disabling turbo and not testing single core loads at higher speed than their base cpu speed. I mean if you reach 4.5/4.6/4.7/4.8/4.9 isn't it worth finding out how mutch higher can the single/dual/triple core turbo can go beyond that ?

also one other thing, the uncore can improve memory latency and that is the slowest component in the system, shouldn't that be also as high as possible ?

aren't the stock temperatures of almost 70C bad ? I am considering that it maybe best not to overclock it at all, with my core 2 duo I pumped 1.4V into it and it still managed <60C, I suppose there is little to no chance of that happening with 4790K ? despite the improved thermal material


----------



## Brian729

fateswarm and all,

Here's my voltages listed from BIOS:

CPU core voltage 1.040v Auto Mode
(has "manual" "offset" and "adaptive" modes)

CPU cache 1.160v Auto Mode

CPU System Agent Voltage Offset Auto Mode

CPU Input Voltage 1.776V Auto Mode

DRAM Voltage 1.513v Auto Mode
PCH Core Voltage 1.053v Auto Mode
PCH VLX Voltage 1.500v Auto Mode

also, I see under CPU option all the following enabled:

Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology
Turbo Mode
CPU C-States
CFG Lock

I am not sure how to manually set the CPU voltage or if that would be stable. I thought I read in this thread that having it other than 'auto mode' can cause instability issues?

I am not comfortable delidding my CPU as I have only put together a computer and not a CPU before... will it make a big difference? I use the computer mainly for gaming but seeing spikes up to 66c while playing but mainly around 50-60c. That's just playing solo; not sure what it'd be in a party yet...

How do I lower my voltages and do I need to?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian729*
> 
> fateswarm and all,
> 
> Here's my voltages listed from BIOS:
> 
> CPU core voltage 1.040v Auto Mode
> (has "manual" "offset" and "adaptive" modes)
> 
> CPU cache 1.160v Auto Mode
> 
> CPU System Agent Voltage Offset Auto Mode
> 
> CPU Input Voltage 1.776V Auto Mode
> 
> DRAM Voltage 1.513v Auto Mode
> PCH Core Voltage 1.053v Auto Mode
> PCH VLX Voltage 1.500v Auto Mode
> 
> also, I see under CPU option all the following enabled:
> 
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology
> Turbo Mode
> CPU C-States
> CFG Lock
> 
> I am not sure how to manually set the CPU voltage or if that would be stable. I thought I read in this thread that having it other than 'auto mode' can cause instability issues?
> 
> I am not comfortable delidding my CPU as I have only put together a computer and not a CPU before... will it make a big difference? I use the computer mainly for gaming but seeing spikes up to 66c while playing but mainly around 50-60c. That's just playing solo; not sure what it'd be in a party yet...
> 
> How do I lower my voltages and do I need to?


you have 1.10v at stock or you put 1.10v?
if it's 1.10v at stock and if it scales that's a monster cpu








i got refunded 100%







from my last dud 4.7ghz 1.2v only,now i don't know where to buy a new one


----------



## batman900

Whelp worst cpu here has got to be mine.

After more testing I found that I need 1.23V for 4.4 to be stable in prime / occt linpack. It will also hit 98C at this voltage. Core variance is a crazy low 1-2C, I'm guessing there is a LOT of TIM under there. I've never seen such low variance.

At the above voltage 4.7 won't even boot into windows. 4.6 will bsod quickly. 4.5 will run tests for about 1-4min then bsod. I can get 4.5 stable at 1.28V but really whats the point since it runs to hot.

I have tried 2 different coolers and re-seated each twice. This is the H110 & CM V8 GTS. I have also played with input V, ring V, Dram V + timings etc etc.

My stock voltage is 1.18 and it will bsod in the above tests.... at stock..... Batch L419 not that it matters


----------



## fateswarm

orndorf77 and Brian729 look at HWInfo for the real Vcore voltage. It's usually a reliable indication when it's listed under a detected ITE sensor or other. In general, manual voltages might be needed if you can't derive what they are in reality since each BIOS has its own tricks, alternatively one can use a multimeter if the board supports it if the HWInfo doesn't return all relevant voltages (vring is rare to be returned).


----------



## Brian729

SuperV,

Yes it's stock. I ran ASUS auto tuning wizard and got higher temps at idle so I reset to default values. I wonder if they really got reset though. Maybe I'll try a reset again?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman900*
> 
> Whelp worst cpu here has got to be mine.
> 
> After more testing I found that I need 1.23V for 4.4 to be stable in prime / occt linpack. It will also hit 98C at this voltage. Core variance is a crazy low 1-2C, I'm guessing there is a LOT of TIM under there. I've never seen such low variance.
> 
> At the above voltage 4.7 won't even boot into windows. 4.6 will bsod quickly. 4.5 will run tests for about 1-4min then bsod. I can get 4.5 stable at 1.28V but really whats the point since it runs to hot.
> 
> I have tried 2 different coolers and re-seated each twice. This is the H110 & CM V8 GTS. I have also played with input V, ring V, Dram V + timings etc etc.
> 
> My stock voltage is 1.18 and it will bsod in the above tests.... at stock..... Batch L419 not that it matters


Voltage correlates to similar temperatures for all cpus released under similar loads and cooling. If you did everything right, chances are the TIM is badly applied at factory.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian729*
> 
> SuperV,
> 
> Yes it's stock. I ran ASUS auto tuning wizard and got higher temps at idle so I reset to default values. I wonder if they really got reset though. Maybe I'll try a reset again?


reset bios.
after look carefully whats stock vcore.
if you want to go higher,just change multiplier,then try to boot and do some quick tests.
if it crashes you add a bit more vcore +0.5 and boot.and so go on.
please try to higher and look only if boots and at what voltage.
thanks

if you have bad temps it can be maybe if you put too much thermal paste.
apply just a little dot,look some youtube videos.
very strange that temp problem.


----------



## Brian729

SuperV,

Validation page shows stock at 1.083 Volts. Is that what I'm looking for? Can I try power saving mode enabled to lower temps?


----------



## rpjkw11

Somewhat OT, but after more playing with my 4970K, I've settled on 4.5 with 1.253v. Higher OC, lower voltage (at anything above 4.3) and better temps than I was getting on my delidded 4770K. As soon as I figure out how to post benchmarks, I will, but mine are about average using a Noctua NH-D15 and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpjkw11*
> 
> Somewhat OT, but after more playing with my 4970K, I've settled on 4.5 with 1.253v. Higher OC, lower voltage (at anything above 4.3) and better temps than I was getting on my delidded 4770K. As soon as I figure out how to post benchmarks, I will, but mine are about average using a Noctua NH-D15 and I couldn't be happier.


what validation page?
in bios u need to look at vcore in the overclocking section..
if you want to get down the temps u need to downclock...dunno
raise fan's speed ..dunno.
i think u did bad mounting.
try like i sed,to put a little dot of thermal paste.


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> so @ 4.8Ghz with 1.25v i tried 1.3 vccin no boot, vccin @ 1.4v boot but not stable, vccin @ 1.5v stable using XTU bench mark
> 
> edit. it just locked up my computer after running xtu about 5 times.
> so currently testing 1.6 vccin


So is it still stable vccin @ 1.60v?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Probably just an example but that will never work on any chip on earth. Though I'm under, I see no heat reduction anywhere with playing VCCIN voltage.. wonder how many people in this thread have limited their overclocks because they don't touch this at all or do worse, lower it.


Yeah mine seems to work the best with at least ~0.45v difference

4.5ghz @ 1.17v is ok with default disabled 1.69v,
4.6ghz @ 1.23v, at least 1.72v
4.7ghz @ 1.28v, 1.75v

I remember I use to be ok with 4.6ghz @ 1.69v, but idk what settings I used.. I think ~ v1205 bios, although I didnt OC ram to 2400mhz back then.


----------



## Brian729

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> what validation page?
> in bios u need to look at vcore in the overclocking section..
> if you want to get down the temps u need to downclock...dunno
> raise fan's speed ..dunno.
> i think u did bad mounting.
> try like i sed,to put a little dot of thermal paste.


I meant in ASUS CPUID there is a validate button that gives yyou a "validated" ID# for your chip. I dunno if that gives stock voltage from factory but I assume so.

Anyway, I disabled turbo mode and got lower temps in realbench benchmark. It didn't crash on me so that's good. Max temps were in image editing and were 86/84/81/75 respectively.

I will remount later today to see what that gives me. Thanks for the advice but not sure what all I'm doing when setting voltages manually so I just disabled turbo.


----------



## gagac1971

hello to all here my i7 4790k can do 4.7 ghz whit 1.263V,i will see this night how much voltage will take for 4.8 ghz.....


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> My system is up and running, but for some reason my oc won't apply in the BIOS, and everything in EasyTune is greyed out. Any ideas?
> 
> Also, I'll update my sig rig now so you can see what I'm running.


I'm just asking again since this thread moves so quickly.

I managed to get the oc presets (3.4, 3.6 ect) selectable in ET, but it doesn't affect the clocks. Same for RAM speed. The custom tab is empty and changing it in the BIOS doesn't change affect anything. Also, I tried auto. It "changes" the ratio and tests stability, but it doesn't really oc.

I'm running a G3258 (batch 3418C001 and a Gigabyte H97M-D3H (F3).


----------



## Iggg

Hi All,
I'm at my wit's end trying to get prime95 stable (28.5)

So far on my L4 4790K, I can am stable with XTU @ 4.7 w/ 1.255V but failling prime95 blend within minutes

I have gone up to 1.310v so far and still BSOD with prime 95,

Any tips?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian729*
> 
> I meant in ASUS CPUID there is a validate button that gives yyou a "validated" ID# for your chip. I dunno if that gives stock voltage from factory but I assume so.
> 
> Anyway, I disabled turbo mode and got lower temps in realbench benchmark. It didn't crash on me so that's good. Max temps were in image editing and were 86/84/81/75 respectively.
> 
> I will remount later today to see what that gives me. Thanks for the advice but not sure what all I'm doing when setting voltages manually so I just disabled turbo.


you have to go there after reset all to default without touching nothing and look what vcore shows:


but at stock without turbo those temps are very bad.
but it depends what voltage is using.
when you do the screenshot open cpu-z, so there is shown what voltage is using during bench, or HWinfo.
do a larger screenshot with real temp +cpu-z + hwinfo.


----------



## wanako

Just bought my 4790K and MSI Z97M-Gaming last night!


----------



## andyctd

Cant seem to get stable at 4.6! Even with voltages as high as 1.36, h100i, 4790k, g.skrill 16gb ram, Maximus vii Hero. I was hoping for around 4.8


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyctd*
> 
> Cant seem to get stable at 4.6! Even with voltages as high as 1.36, h100i, 4790k, g.skrill 16gb ram, Maximus vii Hero. I was hoping for around 4.8


Guess you got a 1 of the bad silicons o.o


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyctd*
> 
> Cant seem to get stable at 4.6! Even with voltages as high as 1.36, h100i, 4790k, g.skrill 16gb ram, Maximus vii Hero. I was hoping for around 4.8


VIN? VRing and uncore? Are all settings manual or auto?

Look at overvoltage/current/droop settings.

I don't know the ASUS BIOSes.


----------



## glm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iggg*
> 
> Hi All,
> I'm at my wit's end trying to get prime95 stable (28.5)
> 
> So far on my L4 4790K, I can am stable with XTU @ 4.7 w/ 1.255V but failling prime95 blend within minutes
> 
> I have gone up to 1.310v so far and still BSOD with prime 95,
> 
> Any tips?


Have you tried with a very low cache (uncore), like 36, to see if that makes a difference?

I am the same except at 4.6, add more vcore and the temps go so high it throttles.


----------



## andyctd

VIN? VRing and uncore? Are all settings manual or auto?

Look at overvoltage/current/droop settings.

I don't know the ASUS BIOSes.

Asus uncore is: max and min cache ratio and I set that to 40,

I'm just tryin 4.7Ghz again at 1.38v Vcore, 1.33v cache voltage and Vccin at 1.8v (manual)

Guarrenteed insta BSOD


----------



## blu3dragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I'm just asking again since this thread moves so quickly.
> 
> I managed to get the oc presets (3.4, 3.6 ect) selectable in ET, but it doesn't affect the clocks. Same for RAM speed. The custom tab is empty and changing it in the BIOS doesn't change affect anything. Also, I tried auto. It "changes" the ratio and tests stability, but it doesn't really oc.
> 
> I'm running a G3258 (batch 3418C001 and a Gigabyte H97M-D3H (F3).


Does the F3 BIOS support overclocking? Officially only the "Z" chipset does, but I know there are recent "H" chipset BIOS versions that add this. You might want to try the latest F4 that claims to "Improve Intel K-sku CPU performance".


----------



## Iggg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glm1*
> 
> Have you tried with a very low cache (uncore), like 36, to see if that makes a difference?
> 
> I am the same except at 4.6, add more vcore and the temps go so high it throttles.


Everything is on auto except Vcore.

Uncore? On my MSI 97 we only have something like Ring or something like that.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blu3dragon*
> 
> Does the F3 BIOS support overclocking? Officially only the "Z" chipset does, but I know there are recent "H" chipset BIOS versions that add this. You might want to try the latest F4 that claims to "Improve Intel K-sku CPU performance".


Thanks for the reply. I'm not sure if it supports overclocking, I just know the optins are in the BIOS and I can change it (typing in new values), but it doesn't change the active values after applying. I tried to update to F4, but so far with no success (it keeps saying it can't read, but the F3 update worked fine). Is it better to flash it from the BIOS or from Windoze?


----------



## andyctd

Does upping Vccin to 1.8-1.9 help or should you try make it closer to the Vcore e.g mine defaults 1.76 maybe try 1.65?


----------



## blu3dragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glm1*
> 
> Have you tried with a very low cache (uncore), like 36, to see if that makes a difference?
> 
> I am the same except at 4.6, add more vcore and the temps go so high it throttles.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iggg*
> 
> Hi All,
> I'm at my wit's end trying to get prime95 stable (28.5)
> 
> So far on my L4 4790K, I can am stable with XTU @ 4.7 w/ 1.255V but failling prime95 blend within minutes
> 
> I have gone up to 1.310v so far and still BSOD with prime 95,
> 
> Any tips?


My results so far with the short fft test in prime95 28.5 without throttling or BSOD. (Blend will hit those same tests, just take longer)

Noctua NH-D14 (using included noctua TIM): 4.2GHz (1.136v)
Noctua NH-D14 + delid (using included noctua TIM): 4.4GHz (1.216v)
Coolermaster H105 + coollaboraty pro between IHS and die (+noctua TIM between IHS and cooler): testing 4.5GHz (1.275v) [4.6GHz at 1.28 throttles, at 1.275 crashes]

This is with memory set to PC1600.

I don't believe anyone without a custom loop or some more extreme setup is running p95 28.5 at 4.6GHz or above.


----------



## glm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyctd*
> 
> Cant seem to get stable at 4.6! Even with voltages as high as 1.36, h100i, 4790k, g.skrill 16gb ram, Maximus vii Hero. I was hoping for around 4.8


I can commiserate with you! Similar systems: Z97 Deluxe, G.Skill 2133 16gb, H110, 4790K.

I can get AVX stable but not AVX2 stable.
Have you tried lower cache/uncore?
I tried 1.9v for VRin/vccin, didn't help me, maybe it will for you?
Seems like the more I tried the worse it got - like some say ... less is more.

I have been following this thread since like page 20 and have come to some conclusions:

There are as many definitions of stable as there are posts in this thread








There are very few systems (that you would call stable) over 4.7 in this thread. To get P95 28.5 stable over 4.6 is rare.

Tip: we should not be averse to trying an OC of 45 x 101.8 = 4581 if that will get us stable.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blu3dragon*
> 
> Does the F3 BIOS support overclocking? Officially only the "Z" chipset does, but I know there are recent "H" chipset BIOS versions that add this. You might want to try the latest F4 that claims to "Improve Intel K-sku CPU performance".


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I'm not sure if it supports overclocking, I just know the optins are in the BIOS and I can change it (typing in new values), but it doesn't change the active values after applying. I tried to update to F4, but so far with no success (it keeps saying it can't read, but the F3 update worked fine). Is it better to flash it from the BIOS or from Windoze?


I managed to update the BIOS to F4:



Now I'll see what I can get without pushing it too far.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> So is it still stable vccin @ 1.60v?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah mine seems to work the best with at least ~0.45v difference
> 
> 4.5ghz @ 1.17v is ok with default disabled 1.69v,
> 4.6ghz @ 1.23v, at least 1.72v
> 4.7ghz @ 1.28v, 1.75v
> 
> I remember I use to be ok with 4.6ghz @ 1.69v, but idk what settings I used.. I think ~ v1205 bios, although I didnt OC ram to 2400mhz back then.


yeah it's stable but ive been playing around with it right now i have vccin set to 1.7v and the LLC at level 5..... the most vdrop


----------



## skydog71

Been playing with mine for about a week. L352C119 batch, 1.020V stock. Had to bump up the stock voltage to 1.050V just for stability at stock speeds. My highest stable OC so far is 4.5GHz @ 1.250V. I thought I had 4.6GHz stable @ 1.275V (max temp 74C) but crashed after about 36 hours of folding.


----------



## marik123

I recently updated my BIOS to 1.53 from Asrock to the latest version and here are my settings. So far it runs fine during games, but prime95 still crash. I did a memtest86 and it pass all the test so now I'm scratching my head. I also would like to push my ram to 2400mhz if possible so should I increase the following voltage more? I tested with everything running stock except 2200mhz RAM, memtest86 will throw an error if I leave the following to auto. Increase them to +0.025 stabilize memtest86. Initially I thought I needed 1.600v to stabilize the mem o/c with memtest86, guess that's not the case.

System Agent Voltage Offset = 0.025 to 0.05 maybe?
CPU Analog IO Voltage Offset = 0.025 to 0.05 maybe?
CPU Digital IO Voltage Offset = 0.025 to 0.05 maybe?

Board = Asrock Z97 Extreme4, BIOS = 1.53

CPU Ratio : All Cores
All Cores = 46
CPU Cache Ratio = 42
BCLK = 100.0
BCLK Ratio = Auto
Spread Spectrum = Disabled
CPU OC Fixed mode = Enabled
Intel Speed Step = Auto
Intle Turbo Boost = Auto
Filter PLL Frequency = High
Internal PLL Voltage = Auto
PCIE PLL = Auto
Long Duration Power Limit = Auto
Long Duration Maintained = Auto
Short Duration Power Limit = Auto
Short Duration Maintained = Auto

DRAM = 2200Mhz
DRAM Performance Mode = Enabled
Timing = 10-10-10-30 2T

FIVR Switch Frequency Signature = Auto
FIVR Switch Frequency Offset = Auto
Vcore Voltage Mode = Adaptive
Vcore Adapter = 1.29v
Vcore Voltage additional offset = Auto
CPU Cache Voltage Mode = Adaptive
CPU Cache Voltage = 1.19v
CPU Cache Offset = Auto
System Agent Voltage Offset = 0.025
CPU Analog IO Voltage Offset = 0.025
CPU Digital IO Voltage Offset = 0.025
CPU Integrated VR Fault = Auto
CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Mode = Auto

CPU Input Voltage = Fixed
Fixed Voltage = 1.9000v
CPU Load Line Calibration = Level 1
CPU Input Offset = +0mv
DRAM Voltage = 1.525v
PCH 1.05V Voltage = 1.082v
PCH 1.5V Voltage = 1.506v


----------



## andyctd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glm1*
> 
> I can commiserate with you! Similar systems: Z97 Deluxe, G.Skill 2133 16gb, H110, 4790K.
> 
> I can get AVX stable but not AVX2 stable.
> Have you tried lower cache/uncore?
> I tried 1.9v for VRin/vccin, didn't help me, maybe it will for you?
> Seems like the more I tried the worse it got - like some say ... less is more.
> 
> I have been following this thread since like page 20 and have come to some conclusions:
> 
> There are as many definitions of stable as there are posts in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are very few systems (that you would call stable) over 4.7 in this thread. To get P95 28.5 stable over 4.6 is rare.
> 
> Tip: we should not be averse to trying an OC of 45 x 101.8 = 4581 if that will get us stable.


whats AVX? I've lowered the cache ratio down to 36
LLC level 8,
Cpu power phase control - extreme
current capability 130%,
VRM switching frequency of 400Khz,
upped the Vccin to 1.9
Vcore 1.39
Vcache to auto

Runs cooler for some reason but still blue screens


----------



## orndorf77

I have my i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz using automatic voltage in cpu-z it says I am using 1.224v I ran aida64 for 3 hours and my max temperature hit 75c . do I have a decent chip ? and is 75c a little high for a i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz using auto voltage and 1.224v in cpu-z ? my motherboard is a msi z97 gaming 7 and my cooler is a corsair h100i


----------



## Iggg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I have my i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz using automatic voltage in cpu-z it says I am using 1.224v I ran aida64 for 3 hours and my max temperature hit 75c . do I have a decent chip ? and is 75c a little high for a i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz using auto voltage and 1.224v in cpu-z ? my motherboard is a msi z97 gaming 7 and my cooler is a corsair h100i


No that temp is about right.

Have you tried prime95?


----------



## glm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andyctd*
> 
> whats AVX? snip


AVX and AVX2/FMA3 are Instruction Sets built into the CPU.

Programs that use these can finish a task in half the time. CPUs without would have to run at like 10GHz to keep up.

Prime95 27.9 uses AVX.
Prime95 28.5 uses AVX2/FMA3

If you have a CPU that is 4.5GHz P95 28.5 stable, you will finish a AVX2 task where a 4.8GHz will be looking at a blue screen


----------



## ChaosAD

Imo trying to find stability with XTU or AIDA is a waste of time! Your best bet is either prime (for at least 3-4 hours), x264 benchmark for at least 6-10 loops (you can find it in the 4770k thread and i recommend 6+ loops because if i pass that i can fold happily 24/7) or folding ofc. Thats my opinion after many tests and many wasted hours and i choose x264 benchmark as the quickest method! A simple example is that i can pass XTU benchmark (which is supposed to be harder) x5 times with 1.22v while i need 1.25v to be folding stable at 4.6Ghz.


----------



## andyctd

**** U 4.7!!!!!! BSOD @ 1.4 COME ON!


----------



## fateswarm

You'll kill it with that attitude.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iggg*
> 
> No that temp is about right.
> 
> Have you tried prime95?


I ran prime95 version v26.5 and my max temp after running it for 1 hour is 75c the same as when I ran aida64 for 3 hours . I am scared to run the newest version of prime95 I read that temperatures can reach up to 30c higher then when running version v26.5 . is my chip decent though ?


----------



## szeged

Throw more voltage at it, I'm sure that will work....................


----------



## WiLd FyeR

I'd like to upgrade, is the corsair dom 1633mhz 1.5v Dram compatible?


----------



## superV

guys i want to get my 4790k from us.is there a micro center in las vegas or close to it ?


----------



## blu3dragon

Delid + Coolermaster H105 prime95 v28.5: Throttles at 4.6GHz/1.28v, crashes at 4.6GHz/1.275v.

Appears to be stable at 4.5GHz, 1.275v.


----------



## A L I E N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> guys i want to get my 4790k from us.is there a micro center in las vegas or close to it ?


Guessing you're not from the US, but no there are no Microcenter's in Nevada, and there's only one in California which I believe might be the closest. Couldn't you just order one from Newegg, wouldn't that come from the US?


----------



## The Source

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> guys i want to get my 4790k from us.is there a micro center in las vegas or close to it ?


http://www.microcenter.com/site/stores/


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A L I E N*
> 
> Guessing you're not from the US, but no there are no Microcenter's in Nevada, and there's only one in California which I believe might be the closest. Couldn't you just order one from Newegg, wouldn't that come from the US?


dunno bout newegg,i saw they ship to uk and australia but not damn italy.
my sis is in vegas so i thought i give her batch numbers and she can get one from shop,but if there is no micro center,really dunno...
ty for answer


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blu3dragon*
> 
> Delid + Coolermaster H105 prime95 v28.5: Throttles at 4.6GHz/1.28v, crashes at 4.6GHz/1.275v.
> 
> Appears to be stable at 4.5GHz, 1.275v.


I have a similar issue where I can play games all day with 1.29v at 4.6ghz, but prime95 will crash instantly.


----------



## Brian729

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> you have to go there after reset all to default without touching nothing and look what vcore shows:
> 
> 
> but at stock without turbo those temps are very bad.
> but it depends what voltage is using.
> when you do the screenshot open cpu-z, so there is shown what voltage is using during bench, or HWinfo.
> do a larger screenshot with real temp +cpu-z + hwinfo.


SuperV,

I did remount H100i pump and temps came down. Just ran a few stress tests using realbench at 1.040 core voltage in BIOS. Temps never got above 82. I ran Intel's extreme tuning utility stress test and never got over 80. I benchmarked using same (uses prime95) and never got over 72c. Using just prime95 for five minutes, it stabilized immediately after starting at 70c with room temp of 74F. All at normal power settings and turbo mode on at 4.4Ghz stock. But that's with 3x Coolermaster jetflo fans at full RPM (95cfm rating) and the H100i at performance.

I'm happy it's not 99-100c anymore so I'm GTG (good to go). Thanks for the help! I'll have to run another with realtemp up and download HWinfo too. Thanks again.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian729*
> 
> SuperV,
> 
> I did remount H100i pump and temps came down. Just ran a few stress tests using realbench at 1.040 core voltage in BIOS. Temps never got above 82. I ran Intel's extreme tuning utility stress test and never got over 80. I benchmarked using same (uses prime95) and never got over 72c. Using just prime95 for five minutes, it stabilized immediately after starting at 70c with room temp of 74F. All at normal power settings and turbo mode on at 4.4Ghz stock. But that's with 3x Coolermaster jetflo fans at full RPM (95cfm rating) and the H100i at performance.
> 
> I'm happy it's not 99-100c anymore so I'm GTG (good to go). Thanks for the help! I'll have to run another with realtemp up and download HWinfo too. Thanks again.


try to go higher than stock,change multiplier and add vcore(try multiplier if not boots add +0.5 vcore manualy) just test only if boots without benches,this way we can see if it scales.
thanks


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> I have a similar issue where I can play games all day with 1.29v at 4.6ghz, but prime95 will crash instantly.


running prime95 at least long enough to start it and stop it 1-3mins later is ensures your not wasting performance.

Run cinebenchr15. Then run it again with a voltage bump of.025. If it goes up 20points or more you were costing yourself performance. Maybe even underperforming the next lower multi.

I can get game stable .04 away from actual stability.


----------



## Brian729

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> try to go higher than stock,change multiplier and add vcore(try multiplier if not boots add +0.5 vcore manualy) just test only if boots without benches,this way we can see if it scales.
> thanks


SuperV,

I believe Intel's Extreme Tuning Utility put me in an adaptive state. Per hwinfo, the CPU voltages changes. Here's a couple screenshots. First is from during the ROG Realbench test and then after. I didn't touch nothing except use Intel's XTU. I'm not so sure I know what I'm doing with multiplier. I'd need a few days to read up on it online and maybe some youtube vids to know exactly what I'm doing in ASUS BIOS... Let me get back to ya on that one.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brian729*
> 
> SuperV,
> 
> I believe Intel's Extreme Tuning Utility put me in an adaptive state. Per hwinfo, the CPU voltages changes. Here's a couple screenshots. First is from during the ROG Realbench test and then after. I didn't touch nothing except use Intel's XTU. I'm not so sure I know what I'm doing with multiplier. I'd need a few days to read up on it online and maybe some youtube vids to know exactly what I'm doing in ASUS BIOS... Let me get back to ya on that one.


as it looks,at 4.4ghz under full load gets 1.167,exactly like mine.
if its scales it's a sick chip


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> dunno bout newegg,i saw they ship to uk and australia but not damn italy.
> my sis is in vegas so i thought i give her batch numbers and she can get one from shop,but if there is no micro center,really dunno...
> ty for answer


Order from Amazon?


----------



## ViTosS

The chances to get the L4 batch are the same if I buy from Amazon or Tiger Direct? (I can't buy from NCIX, either Newegg)


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> Order from Amazon?


nope..if i order from amazon.com they will ship stuff they have here in italy.
i think.
or if i log in .com it will appear .it
i think


----------



## orndorf77

do I have a good chip ? I have my i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz using auto voltage and 1.224v in cpu-z . when running aida64 for 3 hours and monitoring my temps with real temp 3.70 my max temp was 75c when monitoring my temps with aida64 statistics my max temp was 74c . my motherboard is a msi z97 gaming 7 and my cooler is a corsair h100i . what do you think about those results ?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> do I have a good chip ? I have my i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz using auto voltage and 1.224v in cpu-z . when running aida64 for 3 hours and monitoring my temps with real temp 3.70 my max temp was 75c when monitoring my temps with aida64 statistics my max temp was 74c . my motherboard is a msi z97 gaming 7 and my cooler is a corsair h100i . what do you think about those results ?


u so lucky to get 2 good chips.
thats very good.
try go higher with manual voltage like [email protected]


----------



## Marc79

my idle temps, lol.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> do I have a good chip ? I have my i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz using auto voltage and 1.224v in cpu-z . when running aida64 for 3 hours and monitoring my temps with real temp 3.70 my max temp was 75c when monitoring my temps with aida64 statistics my max temp was 74c . my motherboard is a msi z97 gaming 7 and my cooler is a corsair h100i . what do you think about those results ?


Sounds promising, but try something harder then AIDA. You could be completely unstable and run AIDA pretty easily. I ran AIDA for 30min, but doing an actual real world task encoding a home movie with Handbrake would BSOD within seconds.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> my idle temps, lol.


wow how did you get your idle temps so low ? my idle temps are in the high 20's low 30's . what are your temps under full load ?


----------



## Marc79

16C ambient in room.

Aida full suite @ 1.296v maxes out at 76C. (about 5 hours run)


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> do I have a good chip ? I have my i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz using auto voltage and 1.224v in cpu-z . when running aida64 for 3 hours and monitoring my temps with real temp 3.70 my max temp was 75c when monitoring my temps with aida64 statistics my max temp was 74c . my motherboard is a msi z97 gaming 7 and my cooler is a corsair h100i . what do you think about those results ?


where do u get this chips ?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> 16C ambient in room.


Confirmed Polar Bear PC.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> do I have a good chip ? I have my i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz using auto voltage and 1.224v in cpu-z . when running aida64 for 3 hours and monitoring my temps with real temp 3.70 my max temp was 75c when monitoring my temps with aida64 statistics my max temp was 74c . my motherboard is a msi z97 gaming 7 and my cooler is a corsair h100i . what do you think about those results ?


i mean people just spend time and money looking in other country shops and u just do sushi with them


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> 16C ambient in room.
> 
> Aida full suite @ 1.296v maxes out at 76C. (about 5 hours run)


wow my max Aida temp is 75c running for 3 hours using 1.224v in cpu-z @ 4.7ghz do you think I should remount my corsair h100i ? what cooler do you have ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> wow my max Aida temp is 75c running for 3 hours using 1.224v in cpu-z @ 4.7ghz do you think I should remount my corsair h100i ? what cooler do you have ?


no you're temps are where they should be


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i mean people just spend time and money looking in other country shops and u just do sushi with them


my chip mite be good because it does not need that much voltage to overclock but my temperatures are up there . 75c for a i7 4790k using 1.224v in cpu-z @ 4.7ghz with a corsair h100i . look at Marc79 his max temp is 76c using 1.296v


----------



## Marc79

You're fine with temps, I'm using a slightly more thicker 240 AIO, plus I have fairly low ambient temps. You're good, you have an insanely good chip if you can do 4.7Ghz at only 1.22v, keep it, enjoy it, and Leave it alone.


----------



## Dave65

Question..
Are you guys just raising the v core or other voltages?
If so can you post what is safe to change?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave65*
> 
> Question..
> Are you guys just raising the v core or other voltages?
> If so can you post what is safe to change?


you can change:

v-input up to 2.0v? Main CPU voltage, like PLL in older systems, but not even close to similar in design.

vcore up to 1.4v? main CPU cores

vcache/vring up to 1.4v? L3 voltage

vccsa up to 1.25v (rarely needed)? memory control and I/O

Vdio/vAIO up to 1.25V? dunno exactly what part of system agent these are, but it seems that analogue getting boosted can prove useful.

Also v-input lowering...ASUS ROG boards (and some other ASUS) have two settings for v-input, initial, eventual. Intial is to be set @ stock or so, for booting, then initial with adjusted setting lower, or higher, as needed. That's why there are two settings for what other boards have one setting for.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/site/stores/


There's a Microcenter in Dallas, though I live about 4 hours west. I do see that the i7 4790K is $279 there instead of $339 at NewEgg. Because of this price difference, I am quite willing to make the drive from Wichita Falls to Dallas to pick it up.


----------



## Onyxian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> There's a Microcenter in Dallas, though I live about 4 hours west. I do see that the i7 4790K is $279 there instead of $339 at NewEgg. Because of this price difference, I am quite willing to make the drive from Wichita Falls to Dallas to pick it up.


Will it be worth it with tax/gas added in?


----------



## Costas

Hi all,

Just curious as to what approx. CPU temps are people seeing when running Prime 95 (v28.5) with small FFTs test selected while running various watercooling options.

While there are many posts in this thread regarding temps - many fail to disclose what program and/or options they are testing with and more importantly what their ambient temp is.

I see that my i4790K with a new custom WC setup at default 4.4Ghz runs the cores at around 70c when running Prime95 small FFT. Core temp variance across all 4 is no more than 5c. Note that my CPU is not delidded and ambient temp in my room was around 21c.

I have been OC'ing the PC last night and was able to run it 1.20v [quick 1hr test] and the temps were stable but now at 80c. Is this reasonably normal?

If I utilise just about any other test eg Prime95 Blend, A1DA64 etc - the temps drop down drastically to around 50c or 60c max.

I know that the small FFT test in Prime is hard on the temps but I want to OC further so just curious as to how far I should push the temps when using Prime95 small FFT test.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onyxian*
> 
> Will it be worth it with tax/gas added in?


Ok, tax is an additional $23, but I figured I could go there on the same weekend that I was going to go to my parents house (they live just north of Weatherford), so gas isn't that much extra. (140 miles round trip from their place to Microcenter and back, which is about 8 gallons of gas, or almost $27), so it winds up being just $9 less.

--EDIT--
Although, I could just go in their car (we would all go). They have a 2004 Chevy Aveo (a 1.8L four), and I have a 2006 Ford F-150 XLT (5.4L V-8)


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Just curious as to what approx. CPU temps are people seeing when running Prime 95 (v28.5) with small FFTs test selected while running various watercooling options.
> 
> While there are many posts in this thread regarding temps - many fail to disclose what program and/or options they are testing with and more importantly what their ambient temp is.
> 
> I see that my i4790K with a new custom WC setup at default 4.4Ghz runs the cores at around 70c when running Prime95 small FFT. Core temp variance across all 4 is no more than 5c. Note that my CPU is not delidded and ambient temp in my room was around 21c.
> 
> I have been OC'ing the PC last night and was able to run it 1.20v [quick 1hr test] and the temps were stable but now at 80c. Is this reasonably normal?
> 
> If I utilise just about any other test eg Prime95 Blend, A1DA64 etc - the temps drop down drastically to around 50c or 60c max.
> 
> I know that the small FFT test in Prime is hard on the temps but I want to OC further so just curious as to how far I should push the temps when using Prime95 small FFT test.


That is normal temps with prime 95 small ftts on 28.5, which is why many dont run it. I am on custom water, 2 large rads, and my temps with 4.7 ghz, 1.285vcore, were nearly mid 90's C with prime 95 28.5 small ffts. Then I delidded and now temps are 23C lower. The wattage when running prime 95 28.5 small ffts on one 4.7 or 4.8 setting cant remember, but 28.5 small ffts 175W, large ffts 120W, and XTU and aida64 110w.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> That is normal temps with prime 95 small ftts on 28.5, which is why many dont run it. I am on custom water, 2 large rads, and my temps with 4.7 ghz, 1.285vcore, were nearly mid 90's C with prime 95 28.5 small ffts. Then I delidded and now temps are 23C lower. The wattage when running prime 95 28.5 small ffts on one 4.7 or 4.8 setting cant remember, but 28.5 small ffts 175W, large ffts 120W, and XTU and aida64 110w.


I just upgraded to Prime95 28.5 and ran large FFTs at ~115 W, so it looks about right. Based on all the hype about how 28.5 uses so much power, I was expecting more. My results between 27.9 and 28.5 didn't really change at the wall or the CPU reported power, despite using AVX vs FMA... strange, no?


----------



## error-id10t

28.5 small FFT will use ~180W, well at least mine does @ 1.27v. That pretty much matches the latest Linx. Remove FMA3 and it drops by ~20W.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Finally fired the 4790k up and it's idling at 19c as stated by the bios







a lot cooler than my 8350 did in bios


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You never list your settings.


Eh I change them a lot depending on what I'm doing. I do list them quite a bit in the Benching threads.

But for fun, here's my day to day...

4.5Ghz = 45 x 100Mhz
@ 1.288
4000 Uncore

Ram XMP Profile 1
2400Mhz
10-12-12-31 1T
1.65V

290X
+150MV Voltage
1220Mhz Core
1475Mhz Ram

Day to day stuff. Benching I might push much higher on everything, and I'm always experimenting. Also, if I'm going for a high CPU clock, I drop that ram to 1333Mhz, as we all know how Haswell reacts to that action.

Sadly, if you were hoping I got a decent CPU, I can't get 4.8Ghz even benching stable at 1.5 (I've tried), so I'd rate my chip at a bit below average in comparison to what I've seen in this thread so far. The newer bios made 4.7Ghz fully (as in Prime, not just benching) stable for me at 1.35 volts, so I'm hoping something magical happens in the future for a 4.8-5.0 Clock, though I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Dave65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> you can change:
> 
> v-input up to 2.0v? Main CPU voltage, like PLL in older systems, but not even close to similar in design.
> 
> vcore up to 1.4v? main CPU cores
> 
> vcache/vring up to 1.4v? L3 voltage
> 
> vccsa up to 1.25v (rarely needed)? memory control and I/O
> 
> Vdio/vAIO up to 1.25V? dunno exactly what part of system agent these are, but it seems that analogue getting boosted can prove useful.
> 
> Also v-input lowering...ASUS ROG boards (and some other ASUS) have two settings for v-input, initial, eventual. Intial is to be set @ stock or so, for booting, then initial with adjusted setting lower, or higher, as needed. That's why there are two settings for what other boards have one setting for.


I see, ok well that is a good starting point to try for more than 4.6..thanks much


----------



## Costas

Thanks for the replies - So it looks like I'm in the same ballpark with my temps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Then I delidded and now temps are 23C lower.


Wow - that's a substantial gain... I may consider delidding after I thoroughly experiment with my new gear to see how far I can push it.


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Thanks for the replies - So it looks like I'm in the same ballpark with my temps.
> Wow - that's a substantial gain... I may consider delidding after I thoroughly experiment with my new gear to see how far I can push it.


It's been hit or miss for some. It's certainly worth a shot if you don't mind the risk though. Some people have had even more amazing gains than that one (I think one guy dropped a full 30C on one core), and got some improved stability at lower voltage out of it as well.

Personally, I came very close to doing it two weekends ago, but backed off after I realized my chip just wasn't clocking high enough to benefit enough from it. Maybe if I get some gains out of a few new Bios revisions or something, but I'm likely not going to do it otherwise.


----------



## Loladinas

Damn this thing runs hot. Seems XTU stable at 4.5 with 1.2v and maxes out at 75C, but the very instant I try Prime95 small FFT it just shoots up to a 100c, and I'm really not comfortable running that for long. Didn't crash immediately so that's something, I guess.

i7-4970k, batch is L420, stock VID 1.217, mobo Gene VII, cooling is NH-D14 with two NB Multiframes running at 100%.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Damn this thing runs hot. Seems XTU stable at 4.5 with 1.2v and maxes out at 75C, but the very instant I try Prime95 small FFT it just shoots up to a 100c, and I'm really not comfortable running that for long. Didn't crash immediately so that's something, I guess.
> 
> i7-4970k, batch is L420, stock VID 1.217, mobo Gene VII, cooling is NH-D14 with two NB Multiframes running at 100%.


What's your wattage at 100C? Use CoreTemp or XTU.

Can someone who delidded also chime in?


----------



## DarthBaggins

So far at 4.4 under full folding load I'm at 28c


----------



## Evil Harpo

Hi all, I'm just new here. I got my 4790k a couple of weeks ago and haven't really done any overclocking but having fun doing research. Mostly I am an hardware enthusiast and all these tweaks with the K series CPUs are exciting but sometimes dubious. I have no experience with OC, I did some with my GPU maybe 10 years ago, that is all.

In any case, before I trek into OC territory I'd like to know a little about my CPU. In my system I am seeing some unexpected stock voltages in CPU-Z and in the BIOS. BIOS settings are optimized defaults (Gigabyte Z97MX-Gaming 5 BIOS version F4). The numbers I am seeing are:

BIOS: 1.233v (BIOS M.I.T. main menu shows 1.24v)
CPUZ: 1.236v (under load @ 2.4GHz)

When I turn off EIST, C1E, C3/C6 and view the Vcore in the BIOS it reads:

1.135v (BIOS M.I.T. main menu shows 1.152v)

I don't know why or what the numbers in the main M.I.T menu are actually showing but I think you get the idea. IIRC I've seen stock numbers as low as 1.05v and modest overclocks using 1.24v hence my concerns my CPU is volted too high for stock; are they unfounded?


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> What's your wattage at 100C? Use CoreTemp or XTU.
> 
> Can someone who delidded also chime in?


Can't check right now since I'm not home, but I guess I could post on Sunday if that's still relevant.


----------



## kersoz2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> So far at 4.4 under full folding load I'm at 28c


nice trolling..


----------



## PinkJackal

Hello guys!

Just finished my setup:
-i7 4790k
-16gb Ram 1333
-EVGA GTX 760 4gb OC
-Power supply EVGA 850 G2

My first OC is 4.6ghz @ 1,25mhz (temp full load 56-60c, cooled with Corsair H110)

Do you think it's ok, can i push the volts higher to obtain a better speed, for every day usage?


----------



## Marc79

Yes its fine I'd bump the voltage a bit and try 4.7Ghz, it should be attainable at or a bit under 1.3v. And your full load temps are good, you have some nice headroom to bump the voltage up a bit more.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkJackal*
> 
> My first OC is 4.6ghz @ 1,25mhz (temp full load 56-60c, cooled with Corsair H110)


Define "full load". If it's something like XTU that sounds about average.


----------



## JKuhn

Now that I got my board to oc, does someone know how I can get it to stop ramping my BCLK to 150MHz or even over 190? As soon as that happens my rig gets unusably slow.


----------



## PinkJackal

Full load means all cores to 100% for 15min with realbench from ROG


----------



## Dave65

People still use Intel Burn test to stress the CPU?


----------



## Puunh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave65*
> 
> People still use Intel Burn test to stress the CPU?


Yessir, we do.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave65*
> 
> People still use Intel Burn test to stress the CPU?


People use that along with XTU, AIDA64, Prime95, x264 tests.

I personally use Prime95 28.5 but I disable the AVX2 modes as it is a very unrealistic load and I dont intent to prematurely kill off my CPU to just prove to stability that will just crash shortly in gaming. Though I am getting lazy and when I got my 4790K its running at stock till now XD

On topic:

Which voltage helps when overclocking base clock?


----------



## kersoz2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Define "full load". If it's something like XTU that sounds about average.


right. at this voltage it must be70s. my h100i 4.6 ghz 1.25v 75 degress full load prime test.


----------



## kersoz2003

is this ok to use for gaming system:



[email protected] with 1.3 volts full load stress test = 85 degrees most.

or if I lower to 4.6 with 1.25 v it is 77 degress most.

which one should I choose









PS: I most get 60-65 in gaming with these overclocks.

Also with 4.4 ghz I can use 1.17 volts


----------



## PinkJackal

Here's the proof, H110 is a super cooler, and i have 5 fans in total in my case!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/640rw7


----------



## JKuhn

How's this during P95 25.9?



I'm still running a P95 test and after that I'll do some benches.

Oh, and the voltage is on auto.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> I need quick answer.
> How increase in performance in % can I expect in games when I overclock i5-4690K on 4.0GHz instead of buying i5-4590 (3.3/3.7 Boost)?


enough to justify getting the k sku chip


----------



## monohouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> Yes it is. I did my g3258 first to practice. I watched a lot of you tubes. Many people destroy their cpu.
> I carefully did two without problems. I have only done it this way, so I can not comment on the other ways. I choose the razor in corner to remove the glue, then plastic card around outside. Scrape inside with plastic card and finger nails. Watch out for the little components, go slow. Nail polish the components, clu and lid on. I lapped my g3258 but not the 4790k. The biggest problem I had was the amount of force to cut the corner without scratching the pcb, it's difficult. After that, go slow and careful with plastic card, but no problems.


yhe I have seen the videos, I whant to do it








I will try to aim the razor at an angle that will go up towards the upper part of the package so that it would minimize the risk to the PCB
I don't think I will have a problem as long as I know how deep to cut it and where the components are, from what I have seen in the video the electronics are to the left of the writings, to get used to it I should probably start at the corners that are away from the writings, those appear to be the safest ones

but I do have other concerns: the dude that made that video the one I watched says that for sufficient thermal conductivity must use collaboratory liquid pro, but another video I have seen shows that this thermal material wears out pretty fast - within a couple of months, and another video says that if I use arctic silver 5 between the die and the IHS the thermal performance is going to be very low....

is there a thermal material that is high in thermal conductivity performance but does not require replacement every couple of months ?

also, what about the corrosion ? I see liquid pro/ultra are to be used below the IHS, and it is safe to do so there, but if the material is metal that means I cannot use it between the water block and the IHS ?

one other thing I whant to clarify as well: from what I understand the plan is to remove the thermal material and replace it with something mutch better, then to put back the IHS ?
but now that the IHS is free - how do you secure it into the socket ?

I've heard there are some direct die mounting kits, any specific names ? is it better ?

I have an athlon 64 to practice on


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> On topic:
> 
> Which voltage helps when overclocking base clock?


i believe it is the System Agent


----------



## fateswarm

Nah that's for memory.


----------



## JKuhn

I settled on 3.9 GHz for my G3258 (for now, if I can figure out how to get it stable on 4 I'll do that), so I guess it's time to sign up.

In the BIOS setup at the core voltage it shows a value (I think 1.1) and next to that the one I chose (auto). Is that the stock voltage required for membership?


----------



## orndorf77

this is off topic and I know I said this before but my 3dmark 11 scores were higher with my i7 4770k @ 4.3ghz then my i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz . I think the reason is because I am now using windows 8.1 instead of windows 7 . I have a friend that works in a pc repair shop and he said he will trade me the oem version of windows7 home premium for my full retail version of windows 8.1 . should I do it ?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> this is off topic and I know I said this before but my 3dmark 11 scores were higher with my i7 4770k @ 4.3ghz then my i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz . I think the reason is because I am now using windows 8.1 instead of windows 7 . I have a friend that works in a pc repair shop and he said he will trade me the oem version of windows7 home premium for my full retail version of windows 8.1 . should I do it ?


It's not neseccarily Windows. I just went down from 4 GHz to 3.9 and I got a higher score (in the new 3DMark). Win8 is generally faster. Did you try them at the same speed?


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> It's not neseccarily Windows. I just went down from 4 GHz to 3.9 and I got a higher score (in the new 3DMark). Win8 is generally faster. Did you try them at the same speed?


well I don't have my i7 4770k and my asus z87 rog hero any more . I upgraded to a i7 4790k and a msi z97 gaming 7 . if I do trade my full version of windows 8.1 for a windows 7 oem I will only be loosing $5 because I got best buy to price match amazon and I got the windows 8.1 full version for $105 the windows 7 oem cost $100 . but the thing that I feel stupid about is when I sold my asus z87 rog hero and i7 4770k I included my windows 7 cd and product key and the person I sold it to did not want my windows 7 cd and product key and I gave it to him any way . because I thought windows 8.1 was going to be better then windows 7 but I like windows 7 much better then windows 8.1


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> well I don't have my i7 4770k and my asus z87 rog hero any more . I upgraded to a i7 4790k and a msi z97 gaming 7 . if I do trade my full version of windows 8.1 for a windows 7 oem I will only be loosing $5 because I got best buy to price match amazon and I got the windows 8.1 full version for $105 the windows 7 oem cost $100 . but the thing that I feel stupid about is when I sold my asus z87 rog hero and i7 4770k I included my windows 7 cd and product key and the person I sold it to did not want my windows 7 cd and product key and I gave it to him any way . because I thought windows 8.1 was going to be better then windows 7 but I like windows 7 much better then windows 8.1


Can't you try your new CPU at the old one's clock speed? Like I said mine got slow when I tried 4 GHz, but it's probably something I didn't set right as I'm not used to ocing.


----------



## TiM3SH1FT

Hi guys, I received my 4790k last Friday and been trying to find out what's the best OC I can get out of it but honestly I'm out of ideas now...

I can boot into Windows at 4.7ghz and even 4.8 but I can't manage to get it stable even at 4.6









I'm coming from a 2500k so there's a few things I'm not used to with Haswell and I'm wondering if I'm doing it right, here's what I got so far (taken from cstkl1's post):

*Trying 4.7 / 4.6Ghz:*
CPU Strap 100
PLL Selection LC PLL
Filter PLL low bclk mode
CPu Core Ratio Sync All cores
CPU 47 / 46
Cache min/Max 40
Internal PLL Voltage disabled
Manual mode for CPU+Cache
Both set at 1.35v
Digital = +0.100
Initial VCCIN 1.75v
Eventual 1.75v
SVID disabled
CPU Spectrum disabled

In Digi+ menu
Loadline - level 8
Phase Control for cpu and Dram Extreme
Tweaker's Paradise
Initial/Reset/Eventual PLL voltage.. All three to 1v
CPU Power Management
VR fault Management - Disabled
Advanced - Cpu config
Intel Adaptive Thermal Management - Disabled

With these settings I cannot get it stable on 4.7ghz and even 4.6 (AIDA64 BSOD). The max vcore I tried is 1.36v and it didn't help.
Temps are around 90 max on load with AIDA64.

Am I missing something here? Should I be tweaking more settings? Is it just because I got a bad chip?


----------



## Weber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monohouse*
> 
> yhe I have seen the videos, I whant to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to aim the razor at an angle that will go...
> is there a thermal material that is high in thermal conductivity performance but does not require replacement every couple of months ?
> also, what about the corrosion ? I see liquid pro/ultra are to be used below the IHS, and it is safe to do so there, but if the material is metal that means I cannot use it between the water block and the IHS ?


The force on the razor makes it difficult to aim, I found straight in the best option. You only cut in a little, enough to get your plastic card started.
I used Tx-4 first and didn't get a lot of gain but it was non conductive. I changed to clu and I'm much happier. I did see the it drys out vid, but I do not care. I'll reapply, if that's even true. The secret to apply is to thin coat the die and the ihs above the die also. Use a thin coat of clear nail polish on the die side components to prevent shorts. Too much nail polish and the ihs will not seat properly. On one cpu I did not glue the ihs back on, for the 4790k, I put a very tiny couple of dots of silicone on the ihs and weight compress dried the assembly before mobo insertion. That just holds the ihs but I can quickly pry it off if needed. I posted the different temps between tx-4 and clu, clu is much better, here's the link again: http://www.overclock.net/t/1493938/delidding-devils-canyon/80#post_22565132

good luck.


----------



## Nark96

Sign me up, just got my i7 4790K today from Ebuyer







the batch is L419B577, I looked around a little and it seems like it's a good batch? can anyone confirm?

Many Thanks


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Sign me up, just got my i7 4790K today from Ebuyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the batch is L419B577, I looked around a little and it seems like it's a good batch? can anyone confirm?
> 
> Many Thanks


only tests can confirm


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Sign me up, just got my i7 4790K today from Ebuyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the batch is L419B577, I looked around a little and it seems like it's a good batch? can anyone confirm?


You. You can confirm.


----------



## Nark96

Haha well I still have to wait for a few more components to arrive, damn amazon!









Full Spec:

Asus Z97 Pro WIFI AC
Intel Core i7 4790K
Corsair H105 in push config
16GB 1866Mhz CL10 Kingston HyperX Fury (Black & White)
EVGA GTX 780 Classified
EVGA G2 850W PSU
Crucial 512GB MX100 SSD (Primary- OS)
1TB WD Black (extra storage)
2TB Seagate SSHD (Games)
Corsair Graphite 760T (White)

Let me know what you guys think?


----------



## 1stcowgirl




----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1stcowgirl*


Haha nice, exactly the same batch!







does yours overclock well then?


----------



## monohouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> The force on the razor makes it difficult to aim, I found straight in the best option. You only cut in a little, enough to get your plastic card started.
> I used Tx-4 first and didn't get a lot of gain but it was non conductive. I changed to clu and I'm much happier. I did see the it drys out vid, but I do not care. I'll reapply, if that's even true. The secret to apply is to thin coat the die and the ihs above the die also. Use a thin coat of clear nail polish on the die side components to prevent shorts. Too much nail polish and the ihs will not seat properly. On one cpu I did not glue the ihs back on, for the 4790k, I put a very tiny couple of dots of silicone on the ihs and weight compress dried the assembly before mobo insertion. That just holds the ihs but I can quickly pry it off if needed. I posted the different temps between tx-4 and clu, clu is much better, here's the link again: http://www.overclock.net/t/1493938/delidding-devils-canyon/80#post_22565132
> 
> good luck.


yhe the Coolaboratory Liquid Metal Ultra is the best, hands down !
at first glance I was afraid that even 80 Celsius is higher than what I am comfortable with
but I am thinking - this is a 4-core with hyperthreading at full, it's very different compared to a dual core that I now have
I guess some of my concepts of temperature that I learned so far are going out the window since this is completely different hardware

have you tried to play with the turbo ? I learned from the forums that uncore doesn't give anywhere near the performance that I hoped it would, I wonder if the turbo will


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiM3SH1FT*
> 
> Hi guys, I received my 4790k last Friday and been trying to find out what's the best OC I can get out of it but honestly I'm out of ideas now...
> 
> I can boot into Windows at 4.7ghz and even 4.8 but I can't manage to get it stable even at 4.6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm coming from a 2500k so there's a few things I'm not used to with Haswell and I'm wondering if I'm doing it right, here's what I got so far (taken from cstkl1's post):
> 
> *Trying 4.7 / 4.6Ghz:*
> CPU Strap 100
> PLL Selection LC PLL
> Filter PLL low bclk mode
> CPu Core Ratio Sync All cores
> CPU 47 / 46
> Cache min/Max 40
> Internal PLL Voltage disabled
> Manual mode for CPU+Cache
> Both set at 1.35v
> Digital = +0.100
> Initial VCCIN 1.75v
> Eventual 1.75v
> SVID disabled
> CPU Spectrum disabled
> 
> In Digi+ menu
> Loadline - level 8
> Phase Control for cpu and Dram Extreme
> Tweaker's Paradise
> Initial/Reset/Eventual PLL voltage.. All three to 1v
> CPU Power Management
> VR fault Management - Disabled
> Advanced - Cpu config
> Intel Adaptive Thermal Management - Disabled
> 
> With these settings I cannot get it stable on 4.7ghz and even 4.6 (AIDA64 BSOD). The max vcore I tried is 1.36v and it didn't help.
> Temps are around 90 max on load with AIDA64.
> 
> Am I missing something here? Should I be tweaking more settings? Is it just because I got a bad chip?


Try to increase VCCIN to 1.9v. I have issues when I decrease that from 1.9v stock to 1.75v. System just refuse to boot. When you set your cache at 40x, 1.15v is enough to run. Try to start with 45x multiplier at 1.25v and go from there. My chip needed 1.3v to run stable at 4.6ghz, and I also delided it.


----------



## Dave65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> People use that along with XTU, AIDA64, Prime95, x264 tests.
> 
> I personally use Prime95 28.5 but I disable the AVX2 modes as it is a very unrealistic load and I dont intent to prematurely kill off my CPU to just prove to stability that will just crash shortly in gaming. Though I am getting lazy and when I got my 4790K its running at stock till now XD
> 
> On topic:
> 
> Which voltage helps when overclocking base clock?


Prime 95 scares me too, I was reading a review I think it was HARDOP where they said this new CPU didn't play well with Prime no matter what they did..I will try to find it and post it!
Thanks for the info:thumb:


----------



## t3h0th3r

preliminary test, before delidding:


----------



## TiM3SH1FT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> Try to increase VCCIN to 1.9v. I have issues when I decrease that from 1.9v stock to 1.75v. System just refuse to boot. When you set your cache at 40x, 1.15v is enough to run. Try to start with 45x multiplier at 1.25v and go from there. My chip needed 1.3v to run stable at 4.6ghz, and I also delided it.


So when using 40x for the cache its voltage should be ok at 1.15v right? I will try increasing the VCCIN tonight thanks a lot!


----------



## gagac1971

hey guys just one question....
my i7 4790k can do 4.6 ghz whit 1.21V and 4.7 ghz 1.263V. temp on 4.7 are around 67c max whit swiftech h220.my batch is L418C133
motherboard is rog maximum 7.i saw other people whit my batch say 4.7 1.22V doas is every batches are the same overclocking capability or truly depend of every processor? or do i missing something in bios option?i just put adaptive voltage and nothing more.memorys are corsair vengance pro 1866 mhz
or this is what my processor can do....


----------



## blu3dragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey guys just one question....
> my i7 4790k can do 4.6 ghz whit 1.21V and 4.7 ghz 1.263V. temp on 4.7 are around 67c max whit swiftech h220.my batch is L418C133
> motherboard is rog maximum 7.i saw other people whit my batch say 4.7 1.22V doas is every batches are the same overclocking capability or truly depend of every processor? or do i missing something in bios option?i just put adaptive voltage and nothing more.memorys are corsair vengance pro 1866 mhz
> or this is what my processor can do....


Every chip is different. There might be some similarities within the same batch, but I don't that has been statistically proven.

Did you set the voltage manually, or are you saying the bios picked the voltage for you? If you did not set it manually, you could try lowering it and seeing if your chip is still stable.

Just curious, what software are you using to test it?


----------



## wanako

WOOT!

Got mine in today!





It's a Malay chip. How's that batch number look? I know squat about that.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blu3dragon*
> 
> Every chip is different. There might be some similarities within the same batch, but I don't that has been statistically proven.
> 
> Did you set the voltage manually, or are you saying the bios picked the voltage for you? If you did not set it manually, you could try lowering it and seeing if your chip is still stable.
> 
> Just curious, what software are you using to test it?


hello i have set the voltage to adaptive and voltage to 1.263V and everything lower then 1.255 on 4.7 ghz will crash....i am using prime to test also a lot of games....


----------



## Dark Volker

I just purchased my i7-4790k today so I don't have it yet.

I also purchased an Asus Maximus VII Hero motherboard for this chip to go into. Is this going to be a good CPU/Mobo combination?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> I just purchased my i7-4790k today so I don't have it yet.
> 
> I also purchased an Asus Maximus VII Hero motherboard for this chip to go into. Is this going to be a good CPU/Mobo combination?


Should be yeah, but the whole ROG Asus thing is just a gimmick in my eyes, you're essentially just paying a premium for the red/black colour scheme that not many people even like, I personally think it its a little too over the top and just ugly, but that's just my opinion, each to their own







I much rather prefer the black/white colour scheme or just black with white led's etc. But in terms of it being a good match yeah it should be why not?


----------



## Dark Volker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Should be yeah, but the whole ROG Asus thing is just a gimmick in my eyes, you're essentially just paying a premium for the red/black colour scheme that not many people even like, I personally think it its a little too over the top and just ugly, but that's just my opinion, each to their own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I much rather prefer the black/white colour scheme or just black with white led's etc. But in terms of it being a good match yeah it should be why not?


I'm mostly asking whether that motherboard will be a good one for overclocking my i7-4790k CPU?
I'm hoping for 5.0GHz 24/7 on water.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> I just purchased my i7-4790k today so I don't have it yet.
> 
> I also purchased an Asus Maximus VII Hero motherboard for this chip to go into. Is this going to be a good CPU/Mobo combination?


I like it, I bought it

The reason I wanted that one is because it has 8 SATA ports and is reputed to have a very steady voltage regulator.

I am OC @ 4.8G water-loop; a bit high at 1.356 volts but its steady (cache [email protected])

Recommend to NOT use adaptive but only manual voltages when first overclocking. 1.5+ volts has been said can kill your CPU in its bed


----------



## Nark96

Like I said, it is a good motherboard for overclocking the 4790K, but the price premium is not worth it imo, you can get the same overclock off a Z97 PRO or a Z97 A etc









*As for getting a 5.0GHz OC on a custom water loop again it depends on your chip, not all chips are the same so it's just luck I'm afraid.


----------



## Dark Volker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Like I said, it is a good motherboard for overclocking the 4790K, but the price premium is not worth it imo, you can get the same overclock off a Z97 PRO or a Z97 A etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As for getting a 5.0GHz OC on a custom water loop again it depends on your chip, not all chips are the same so it's just luck I'm afraid.


Yeah I hope I get a good chip like I did with my i5-3570k. It is running 4.5GHz @ 1.176v 24/7.

I kinda like the red in the board because my case mod is probably going to end up being red, white, and blue. There's just gonna be a black pcb mobo in it.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> Yeah I hope I get a good chip like I did with my i5-3570k. It is running 4.5GHz @ 1.176v 24/7.
> 
> I kinda like the red in the board because my case mod is probably going to end up being red, white, and blue. There's just gonna be a black pcb mobo in it.


Haha I hope so for you too







and well you gotta remember IvyBridge has a better TIM than Haswell/Devils Canyon, so OC is more limited. But then again you have the option of delidding for a higher chance of a better more stable OC, if you're into that stuff







. Man I miss my 2500K haha just sold my old PC a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Dark Volker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Haha I hope so for you too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and well you gotta remember IvyBridge has a better TIM than Haswell/Devils Canyon, so OC is more limited. But then again you have the option of delidding for a higher chance of a better more stable OC, if you're into that stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Man I miss my 2500K haha just sold my old PC a couple of weeks ago.


I still have my 2500k. It ran 4.8GHz at around 1.32v i think 24/7

I thought the DC chips were supposed to fix the high heat problems with ivy and haswell? Shouldn't this i7-4790k stay cooler than my i5-3570k?

I might delid the 3570k, but from what Intel says I shouldn't need to delid my 4790k.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> I'm mostly asking whether that motherboard will be a good one for overclocking my i7-4790k CPU?
> I'm hoping for 5.0GHz 24/7 on water.


You will be lucky to boot/bench at 5.0...

More realistic overclock will be 4.6 to 4.7 with stability and 4.8 if your chip is strong.

Benching at 4.8 to 4.9 and 5.0(+) if your chip is strong.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> I'm mostly asking whether that motherboard will be a good one for overclocking my i7-4790k CPU?
> I'm hoping for 5.0GHz 24/7 on water.


yes, and getting 5Ghz for 24/7 use on even custom loop is a bit optimistic, and probably unlikely. 4.8Ghz on the other hand more realisitic.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> You will be lucky to boot/bench at 5.0...
> 
> More realistic overclock will be 4.6 to 4.7 with stability and 4.8 if your chip is strong.
> 
> Benching at 4.8 to 4.9 and 5.0(+) if your chip is strong.


+1 agreed


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> +1 agreed


+1 second it


----------



## Dark Volker

Well maybe I will hope for a 4.8GHz 24/7, but at least 4.6-4.7GHz. if not 4.8GHz.

All parts were ordered today and will be shipped out either today or tomorrow, so I guess we will find out sometime next week if I get a good chip.


----------



## Jumper118

got my second pentium today



on this one the voltage scaling is as follows:

stock 1.086v
4.4ghz 1.200v
4.5ghz 1.235v
4.6ghz 1.300v
4.7ghz 1.400v (bench stable only)

didn't bother going any higher as its not as good as my other one. still better than most i've seen.


----------



## DMac84

I'm new again to te overclocking game, havnt had a build and oc since 2009. I had some 100c throttling issues in prime 95 and want to mess with some settings... I was looking to see what the default vcore is... And I can't find this answer anywhere.... The more I research, the more it seems like there is no default 4970k vcore and everyone's is different/dynamic.







help


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMac84*
> 
> I'm new again to te overclocking game, havnt had a build and oc since 2009. I had some 100c throttling issues in prime 95 and want to mess with some settings... I was looking to see what the default vcore is... And I can't find this answer anywhere.... The more I research, the more it seems like there is no default 4970k vcore and everyone's is different/dynamic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> help


First off, don't run synthetic stress tests with Adaptive voltage mode. That = instant 100C.

Follow this guide for overclocking.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_100


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> On topic:
> 
> Which voltage helps when overclocking base clock?
> 
> 
> 
> i believe it is the System Agent
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Nah that's for memory.


So which voltage is it then?


----------



## DMac84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> First off, don't run synthetic stress tests with Adaptive voltage mode. That = instant 100C.
> 
> Follow this guide for overclocking.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_100


Is auto voltage different than adaptave? Because I don't have an adaptive

And that's why I asked, what is the 4790k default voltage? So I can set it there first


----------



## orndorf77

I just installed windows 7 and my 3dmark11 benchmark scores are 500 points higher then when I had windows 8.1 installed


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> So which voltage is it then?


None. But it affects almost the whole system. So all voltages are related.


----------



## orndorf77

I just switched from windows 8.1 to windows 7 and my i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz @ 1.224v in cpu-z is running 6c cooler then when I was using windows 8.1 and my 3dmark 11 benchmark score went up 500 points so if anybody is wondering what is better for gaming pc's windows 7 or windows 8.1 you now know windows 7 is better


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I just switched from windows 8.1 to windows 7 and my i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz @ 1.224v in cpu-z is running 6c cooler then when I was using windows 8.1 and my 3dmark 11 benchmark score went up 500 points so if anybody is wondering what is better for gaming pc's windows 7 or windows 8.1 you now know windows 7 is better


That's some very thorough testing you did to conclude that Windows 7 is better then 8.1.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMac84*
> 
> Is auto voltage different than adaptave? Because I don't have an adaptive
> 
> And that's why I asked, what is the 4790k default voltage? So I can set it there first


Someone with a Gigabyte mobo will have to chime in. I don't know if "Auto" on your motherboard is Adaptive or another voltage mode. For overclocking you want to set the voltages to whatever your motherboard calls Manual voltage.

There is no "default voltage" for Haswell CPUs. It's going to be different on every CPU. To see what your "stock VID" is, set your voltage to Auto, play games and do other things for a while (except don't run synthetic stress tests with AVX instructions etc.) with HWInfo 64 running in the background with the sensor window open and then note down your VID and max Vcore. That's as close as you're going to get to the "default voltage" for your CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I just installed windows 7 and my 3dmark11 benchmark scores are 500 points higher then when I had windows 8.1 installed


That's normal. Different benchmarks and games work better with different OSes. Some work better on Windows XP, some better on 7, some better on 8. It just depends on the game / bench.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Someone with a Gigabyte mobo will have to chime in. I don't know if "Auto" on your motherboard is Adaptive or another voltage mode. For overclocking you want to set the voltages to whatever your motherboard calls Manual voltage.
> 
> There is no "default voltage" for Haswell CPUs. It's going to be different on every CPU. To see what your "stock VID" is, set your voltage to Auto, play games and do other things for a while (except don't run synthetic stress tests with AVX instructions etc.) with HWInfo 64 running in the background with the sensor window open and then note down your VID and max Vcore. That's as close as you're going to get to the "default voltage" for your CPU.
> That's normal. Different benchmarks and games work better with different OSes. Some work better on Windows XP, some better on 7, some better on 8. It just depends on the game / bench.


ok that explains why the bench score is better on windows 7 but how do you explain 6c temperature drop from using windows 8.1 to windows 7 ?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> ok that explains why the bench score is better on windows 7 but how do you explain 6c temperature drop from using windows 8.1 to windows 7 ?


Different power plan? I don't know.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> That's some very thorough testing you did to conclude that Windows 7 is better then 8.1.


ok I mite have jumped the gun by saying windows 7 is better then windows 8.1 but there is no denying the 6c temperature drop I got from switching from windows 8.1 to windows 7


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I just switched from windows 8.1 to windows 7 and my i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz @ 1.224v in cpu-z is running 6c cooler then when I was using windows 8.1 and my 3dmark 11 benchmark score went up 500 points so if anybody is wondering what is better for gaming pc's windows 7 or windows 8.1 you now know windows 7 is better


Or your installations did something differently. Very unlikely that windows 8.1 is "slow" inherently.


----------



## cennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> right now im trying to get 5Ghz stable @ 1.38v................ so far so good


Hey, can you give some settings for the other voltages? system agent, digital/analog i/o, vccin, etc

got two chips here both boot at a minimum (unstable, cbsod even opening cpuz) of 1.325v at 5ghz

cant even get 4.9ghz stable with my settings


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cennis*
> 
> Hey, can you give some settings for the other voltages? system agent, digital/analog i/o, vccin, etc
> 
> got two chips here both boot at a minimum (unstable, cbsod even opening cpuz) of 1.325v at 5ghz
> 
> cant even get 4.9ghz stable with my settings


You've got to get pretty lucky to get a 4.9 chip. Start lower and work your way up. Don't shoot for the moon and then try working your way down.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> ok I mite have jumped the gun by saying windows 7 is better then windows 8.1 but there is no denying the 6c temperature drop I got from switching from windows 8.1 to windows 7


Reasons it could be warmer,

1) Ambient temp
2) More processes running in Windows 8.1 due to older install
3) Windows 7 is fresh so less running in background
4) Power plan
5) You changed something in BIOS

There are so many variables I couldn't list them all.

Windows 8.1 doesn't inherently run hotter, I've run both many many many times.

So yes, you're jumping the gun a bit.


----------



## fateswarm

He was likely running the search. 8.1 takes a while to crawl the computer.


----------



## DMac84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Someone with a Gigabyte mobo will have to chime in. I don't know if "Auto" on your motherboard is Adaptive or another voltage mode. For overclocking you want to set the voltages to whatever your motherboard calls Manual voltage.
> 
> There is no "default voltage" for Haswell CPUs. It's going to be different on every CPU. To see what your "stock VID" is, set your voltage to Auto, play games and do other things for a while (except don't run synthetic stress tests with AVX instructions etc.) with HWInfo 64 running in the background with the sensor window open and then note down your VID and max Vcore. That's as close as you're going to get to the "default voltage" for your CPU.
> That's normal. Different benchmarks and games work better with different OSes. Some work better on Windows XP, some better on 7, some better on 8. It just depends on the game / bench.


Cool. Thank you for the explination!


----------



## cennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> You've got to get pretty lucky to get a 4.9 chip. Start lower and work your way up. Don't shoot for the moon and then try working your way down.


I wouldnt call it a 4.9 chip yet,
all I know is it will boot at 5ghz


----------



## iluvkfc

Ok I tried overclocking my 4790K and it's been pretty derpy so far. I followed all the instructions: found stock VID, disabled power saving features... Started it off at 48x and 1.3V, for some reason my motherboard decided the cache should follow suit and put it at 48x and 1.35V which I only figured out after running the system a bit (hopefully nothing was damaged). Set voltage at 40x and 1V manually and ran XTU, got BSOD. 47x and 1.25V = BSOD. 47x and 1.26V = BSOD. 47x and 1.27V = freeze (no BSOD). 47x and 1.28V = black screen (no BSOD). Gave up here, played games and thankfully no issues there.

Is there a difference between uncorrectable_error and watch_dogs BSOD (are the causes different)? Should I touch other settings (so far all I've touched is disable C-states and EIST, core multiplier 47x, vcore 1.28V, cache multiplier 48x, vcache 1V? Should I eventually re-enable C-states? (Not too concerned about power usage, just longevity).


----------



## fateswarm

Try 4.6. 4.7 is a known bottleneck.


----------



## kersoz2003

*According to my 4970K processor's overclock :

>>>>>>>4.4 GHz voltage is dropped to 1.17 v worked stable in stress test at 100%, up to 68 degrees

>>>>>>> 4.6 GHz voltage is increased to 1.25 v (almost like automatic voltage at turbo boost gives 1.24) worked stable in stress test at 100%, up to 77 degrees

>>>>>>>4.7 GHz voltage is increased to 1.3 v worked stable in stress test at % 100 , up to 85 degrees

so its a really good chip and nice temps and performance







﻿ Even with my MSI Z97 PC MATE cheap motherboard







what do you think guys ?*


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> *According to my 4970K processor's overclock :
> 
> >>>>>>>4.4 GHz voltage is dropped to 1.17 v worked stable in stress test at 100%, up to 68 degrees
> 
> >>>>>>> 4.6 GHz voltage is increased to 1.25 v (almost like automatic voltage at turbo boost gives 1.24) worked stable in stress test at 100%, up to 77 degrees
> 
> >>>>>>>4.7 GHz voltage is increased to 1.3 v worked stable in stress test at % 100 , up to 85 degrees
> 
> so its a really good chip and nice temps and performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ﻿ what do you think guys ?*


What stress test? There are so many definitions of stable..... Going from super easy tests like aida64 to x264 to XTU to Realbench to prime 27.9 to prime 28.5. The differences here are massive.


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Ok I tried overclocking my 4790K and it's been pretty derpy so far. I followed all the instructions: found stock VID, disabled power saving features... Started it off at 48x and 1.3V, for some reason my motherboard decided the cache should follow suit and put it at 48x and 1.35V which I only figured out after running the system a bit (hopefully nothing was damaged). Set voltage at 40x and 1V manually and ran XTU, got BSOD. 47x and 1.25V = BSOD. 47x and 1.26V = BSOD. 47x and 1.27V = freeze (no BSOD). 47x and 1.28V = black screen (no BSOD). Gave up here, played games and thankfully no issues there.
> 
> Is there a difference between uncorrectable_error and watch_dogs BSOD (are the causes different)? Should I touch other settings (so far all I've touched is disable C-states and EIST, core multiplier 47x, vcore 1.28V, cache multiplier 48x, vcache 1V? Should I eventually re-enable C-states? (Not too concerned about power usage, just longevity).


Forgot to say, my RAM is by default 1333 9-9-9-24, I have it running at 1600 9-9-9-24 (manually set timings, no XMP), not sure whether that has an effect on CPU OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Try 4.6. 4.7 is a known bottleneck.


I will try transcoding videos and if I get crashes I will modify it.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> I just purchased my i7-4790k today so I don't have it yet.
> 
> I also purchased an Asus Maximus VII Hero motherboard for this chip to go into. Is this going to be a good CPU/Mobo combination?


You should be fine with that combo. The MB is more than ample to do the job of overclocking the 4790K as it uses a fairly good power design. Your overall limitation will more than likely hinge on the cpu and not the MB.

I have the same combo and have been testing my setup over the last few days.

Last night I confirmed that I can run A1DA64/Prime95 stable at 4.8GHz and at 1.250v VID. This results in 1.265 max Vcore (loaded) with my Hero VII. Also, while running at 4.8GHz I was able to achieve a stable Uncore clock of 4.6GHz. Vcache (Uncore) had to be set to 1.250v on the MB which resulted in an overall max voltage of 1.275v under load for the cache.

Voltage wise my cpu looks good but temps is where my concern is. While A1DA does not present any drama (max 70C - average around 50/60 or so), at the above settings Prime 95 small FFTs runs me up in the high 80's to low 90c - This is with my fairly serious custom WC setup which currently consists of 2x 480mm rads with no GPU added as yet (waiting on WC block).

At least with my custom WC solution - my rig is serenely quiet...









I think this will be my sweet spot for my combo atm until I decide to delid etc.

This MB has been real easy to setup for a good OC, apart from setting the main voltages to manual control and locking in my multipliers etc - most of the other settings have currently been left at their defaults (need a lot more time to fine tune). However the majority of extracted performance is probably attributable to the cpu itself ie luck of the draw.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> You should be fine with that combo. The MB is more than ample to do the job of overclocking the 4790K as it uses a fairly good power design. Your overall limitation will be the cpu and not the MB.
> 
> I have the same combo and have been testing my setup over the last few days.
> 
> Last night I confirmed that I can run A1DA4/Prime95 stable at 4.8GHz and at 2.50v VID which is around 2.65 Vcore (loaded) with my Hero VII. Also, while running at 4.8GHz I was able to achieve a stable Uncore clock of 4.6GHz. Vcache (Uncore) was also set to 2.50v on the MB which resulted in an overall voltage of 2.75v under load for the cache.
> 
> Voltage wise my cpu looks good but temps is where my concern is. While A1DA does not present any problem (max 70C - average around 50/60 or so) at the above settings Prime 95 small FFTs runs me up in the high 80's to 90c - This is with my custom WC setup which currently consists of 2x 480mm rads with no GPU added as yet (waiting on WC block).
> 
> I think this will be my sweet spot for my combo atm until I decided to delid etc.
> 
> This MB has been real easy to setup for a good OC, apart from setting the main voltages to manual control and locking in my multipliers etc - most of the other settings have been left at their defaults. However most of the good performance result is probably attributable to the cpu itself ie luck of the draw.


Your voltages would lead him to instant failure if not destruction

2.65 volts????? even 1.65 is not good !


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> Your voltages would lead him to instant failure if not destruction
> 
> 2.65 volts????? even 1.65 is not good !


LOL - You are correct....! and I cant type on my Samsung phone properly while at work....









I have gone back and fixed the voltages.

Thanks


----------



## orndorf77

I have my i7 4790k stable @ 4.7ghz using auto voltage and 1.224v in cpu-z under full load . what percentile do you think my chip is in ?


----------



## orndorf77

how can I edit what I put down in the devils canyon sign up link ?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> how can I edit what I put down in the devils canyon sign up link ?


PM @$ilent, he will make the changes for you.


----------



## Marc79

Send a PM to the $ilent.

and stubass beat me to it


----------



## cennis

Is there the serial number of the chip somewhere on the chip itself? I can only see it from the box. Im talking about sn not BN


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cennis*
> 
> Is there the serial number of the chip somewhere on the chip itself? I can only see it from the box. Im talking about sn not BN


No S/N on the chip, only the Batch Number and I think SKU


----------



## r0cawearz

ok guys looks like if i make my uncore 8x, my cpu is stable at 48x, 1.35vcore, 1.65vccin, 1.1vring

but if i put my uncore any higher than 30, it starts to crash on x246. can anyone give me tips on how to get this to work with higher uncore?


----------



## fateswarm

A very low uncore is a good trick for high validations but it's probably a gimmick. I mean, it might not even be a side effect that effects it: If it's very slow it probably just slows down the core completely since the core depends on its cache, even if the clock of the core technically shows high.

A proof of that might be that temps and consumption drop very low.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0cawearz*
> 
> ok guys looks like if i make my uncore 8x, my cpu is stable at 48x, 1.35vcore, 1.65vccin, 1.1vring
> 
> but if i put my uncore any higher than 30, it starts to crash on x246. can anyone give me tips on how to get this to work with higher uncore?


it probably will take more volts.. maybe best to drop back to x47 i think


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0cawearz*
> 
> ok guys looks like if i make my uncore 8x, my cpu is stable at 48x, 1.35vcore, 1.65vccin, 1.1vring
> 
> but if i put my uncore any higher than 30, it starts to crash on x246. can anyone give me tips on how to get this to work with higher uncore?


When you drop the Uncore ratio down that low, it reduces cache performance so much where the CPU is waiting around a lot more, and it's much easier for the CPU and run's cooler, and uses less power. To get it to run at higher cache, you will just need to give it more vcore.

In your case, it's probably safer to drop to 46-47 multi then giving it more vcore unless your just benching.


----------



## iluvkfc

Also is it safe to have "CPU Package Power" be around 175W and "IA Cores Power" to be around 165W (during encoding)?


----------



## Quantum Reality

That sounds like a helluva power draw. According to Intel the nominal wattage output is 88 W. Your CPU is kicking out twice that much, so I hope that's either a misreading due to the sensor just not being designed for that range, or that your heatsink is actually capable of removing that much heat.


----------



## iluvkfc

I lowered my OC to 4.6 GHz due to instability and 1.26V and now I get a more reasonable... 160W. Luckily it is no problem for the NH-D14, temps barely rise above 80C. I don't have Kill-a-Watt to test if this is true, but it's taken from HWInfo64.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0cawearz*
> 
> ok guys looks like if i make my uncore 8x, my cpu is stable at 48x, 1.35vcore, 1.65vccin, 1.1vring
> 
> but if i put my uncore any higher than 30, it starts to crash on x246. can anyone give me tips on how to get this to work with higher uncore?


VCCIN looks too low.


----------



## BoredErica

Why such low VCCIN, don't be shy!


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> That sounds like a helluva power draw. According to Intel the nominal wattage output is 88 W. Your CPU is kicking out twice that much, so I hope that's either a misreading due to the sensor just not being designed for that range, or that your heatsink is actually capable of removing that much heat.


It's not a misreading. Prime95 small, LinX, or any AVX2 benchmarking program can easily pull 180W on an overclocked Haswell. The problem is that Haswell tend to throttle at 150W-180W no matter how many watts your cooler can dissipate due to the bottleneck at the IHS-die interface.


----------



## error-id10t

To be honest, he isn't saying volts or multi from a quick look. I can only draw that much when using FMA3, AVX2 is 20-30W less.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Ok I tried overclocking my 4790K and it's been pretty derpy so far. I followed all the instructions: found stock VID, disabled power saving features... Started it off at 48x and 1.3V, for some reason my motherboard decided the cache should follow suit and put it at 48x and 1.35V which I only figured out after running the system a bit (hopefully nothing was damaged). Set voltage at 40x and 1V manually


This isn't right.. you don't drop cache to 1v and expect all to work just fine...


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> wattage output is 88 W


TDP != Power consumption. TDP is part of an specification of intel for making entry heatsinks and coolers. It is not power input (I guess you meant input there to the cpu/output to it).

The actual power needs of the cpu are higher. e.g. On 4.6G 1.24v It may need from 120W on decent load to 180W on insane stressing.


----------



## cennis

For anyone testing stability before delidding pushing 1.3v+, it is difficult to test on P95/IBT even if you are on a custom loop due to being temperature limited. Most people resort to AIDA64 which from my experience can runs long time on a very unstable system. Its very time consuming and non indicative.

I suggest looping 3dmark11 physics, it is way more intensive than something like AIDA64 and it is possible to stay around 80c with 1.3v 4.8 with my 240mm AIO.


----------



## orndorf77

what is a safe max temperature for a i7 4790k ? I know with the i7 4770k the recommended max temperature was 80c and under . does this go for the i7 4790k to ?


----------



## fateswarm

It's vague because Intel instructs to go lower than a certain max in specifications but that makes little sense since it's higher the higher the TDP, so it wouldn't make sense that it would be safer for a higher end CPU to go higher since all i5/i7 dies are identical. But we can make a reasonable guess. Since Intel autothrottles or shutdowns the cpus at 100C, say 80C or lower would be very safe even in the long term, and the ~75C on spec sounds close to it.


----------



## Dark Volker

So the i7-4790k would be safe at voltages reaching up to 80-90°C while stress testing or benching. With the safe max voltage for daily use might be around 70-75?


----------



## fateswarm

Voltages are dangerous after a point even on low temperature.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Voltages are dangerous after a point even on low temperature.


rite now I have a solid stable overclock @ 4.7ghz using auto voltage and 1.224v in cpu-z my max temp when running aida64 is 74c I am happy with my overclock @ 4.7ghz but I don't think I would be able to get 4.8ghz under 80c . is there a way to cut down temperatures with out changing and altering your hardware ?


----------



## fateswarm

Load, voltage and frequency will raise temps. I've only heard this but it sounds right: Voltage will raise temps much faster than frequency each step up (possibly linearly vs logarithmically).

By the way, we've been looking at this on another thread/discussion last week:

Voltage may affect longevity via: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_breakdown

Current may affect it via: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromigration

There is some interdependence there since higher voltage on higher freq will usually raise current too, etc.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> You should be fine with that combo. The MB is more than ample to do the job of overclocking the 4790K as it uses a fairly good power design. Your overall limitation will more than likely hinge on the cpu and not the MB.
> 
> I have the same combo and have been testing my setup over the last few days.
> 
> Last night I confirmed that I can run A1DA64/Prime95 stable at 4.8GHz and at 1.250v VID. This results in 1.265 max Vcore (loaded) with my Hero VII. Also, while running at 4.8GHz I was able to achieve a stable Uncore clock of 4.6GHz. Vcache (Uncore) had to be set to 1.250v on the MB which resulted in an overall max voltage of 1.275v under load for the cache.
> 
> Voltage wise my cpu looks good but temps is where my concern is. While A1DA does not present any drama (max 70C - average around 50/60 or so), at the above settings Prime 95 small FFTs runs me up in the high 80's to low 90c - This is with my fairly serious custom WC setup which currently consists of 2x 480mm rads with no GPU added as yet (waiting on WC block).
> 
> At least with my custom WC solution - my rig is serenely quiet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this will be my sweet spot for my combo atm until I decide to delid etc.
> 
> This MB has been real easy to setup for a good OC, apart from setting the main voltages to manual control and locking in my multipliers etc - most of the other settings have currently been left at their defaults (need a lot more time to fine tune). However the majority of extracted performance is probably attributable to the cpu itself ie luck of the draw.


hello also i have the same board and i was overclocking to 4.7 GHz whit 1.263V adaptive voltage.....now i tryed to put everything on default and i tried to overclock just whit CPU level up that our motherboard have.i put to 4.8 GHz and leave board to chose everything else....and for my surprise is rock stable 4.8 ghz whit the same voltage of 1.263V!!!!!but everything is on default just i turn on CPU level up to 4.8 GHz....i have nice CPU finally!!!4.8 GHz just whit 1.263 for me is epic.....
i cant belive how good is this motherboard....great purchase and i had luck whit cpu also....finally!!!


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> rite now I have a solid stable overclock @ 4.7ghz using auto voltage and 1.224v in cpu-z my max temp when running aida64 is 74c I am happy with my overclock @ 4.7ghz but I don't think I would be able to get 4.8ghz under 80c . is there a way to cut down temperatures with out changing and altering your hardware ?


another sushi delid


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> rite now I have a solid stable overclock @ 4.7ghz using auto voltage and 1.224v in cpu-z my max temp when running aida64 is 74c I am happy with my overclock @ 4.7ghz but I don't think I would be able to get 4.8ghz under 80c . is there a way to cut down temperatures with out changing and altering your hardware ?


disabling HT will allow temps to drop quite a bit


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hello also i have the same board and i was overclocking to 4.7 GHz whit 1.263V adaptive voltage.....now i tryed to put everything on default and i tried to overclock just whit CPU level up that our motherboard have.i put to 4.8 GHz and leave board to chose everything else....and for my surprise is rock stable 4.8 ghz whit the same voltage of 1.263V!!!!!but everything is on default just i turn on CPU level up to 4.8 GHz....i have nice CPU finally!!!4.8 GHz just whit 1.263 for me is epic.....
> i cant belive how good is this motherboard....great purchase and i had luck whit cpu also....finally!!!


lolol bummer...i had crash whit 4.8 ghz just on cpu level up....now i am trying the same clock of 4.8 ghz but whit adaptive voltage of 1.278V and lets see....


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> another sushi delid


no way no more deliding for me i learned my lesson . I am willing to let a professional do it for me though . honestly though shouldn't my temperatures be a little cooler then 75c under full load running aida64 with a i7 4790k using auto voltage and 1.224v in cpu-z ? my cooler is a corsair h100i . and if my temperatures are normal for a i7 4790k using 1,224v in cpu-z . how are people overclocking using voltage 1.3v and higher ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> no way no more deliding for me i learned my lesson . I am willing to let a professional do it for me though . honestly though shouldn't my temperatures be a little cooler then 75c under full load running aida64 with a i7 4790k using auto voltage and 1.224v in cpu-z ? my cooler is a corsair h100i . and if my temperatures are normal for a i7 4790k using 1,224v in cpu-z . how are people overclocking using voltage 1.3v and higher ?


they are running something cool like x264 to find stability.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> lolol bummer...i had crash whit 4.8 ghz just on cpu level up....now i am trying the same clock of 4.8 ghz but whit adaptive voltage of 1.278V and lets see....


until now 4.8 ghz whit 1.278V seams stable i run some prime 95 tests and it seams that until now is stable,we will see....


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> they are running something cool like x264 to find stability.


so aida64 runs hotter then x264 ?


----------



## cennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> so aida64 runs hotter then x264 ?


aida64 is not indicative of real stability


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> so aida64 runs hotter then x264 ?


Why don't you try on your own? Luckily, I did a test a week or so ago...
Quote:


> 4.6ghz 1.25v
> Delid + custom water
> Ambient temp was 24c
> 
> They were 5min test just to get a quick idea.
> 
> AIDA64 Inc FPU - 226W - 71C
> AIDA64 No FPU - 216W - 65C
> Realbench H.264 - 234W - 66C
> x264 Bench 16T - 235W - 66C
> x264 Bench 8T - 232W - 66C
> Intel XTU - 220W - 67C
> LinX 8192MB - 314W - 83C
> Prime 28.5 Blend - 255W - 67C
> Prime 28.5 Small - 303W - 84C
> Prime 27.9 Blend - 247W - 64C
> Prime 27.9 Small - 276W - 76C
> WCG - 230W - 69C
> OCCT Small - 272W - 71C
> OCCT Medium - 250W - 65C
> OCCT Large - 254W - 65C


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> no way no more deliding for me i learned my lesson . I am willing to let a professional do it for me though . honestly though shouldn't my temperatures be a little cooler then 75c under full load running aida64 with a i7 4790k using auto voltage and 1.224v in cpu-z ? my cooler is a corsair h100i . and if my temperatures are normal for a i7 4790k using 1,224v in cpu-z . how are people overclocking using voltage 1.3v and higher ?


I do not find 75 too high for a full temporary load during stress


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> no way no more deliding for me i learned my lesson . I am willing to let a professional do it for me though . honestly though shouldn't my temperatures be a little cooler then 75c under full load running aida64 with a i7 4790k using auto voltage and 1.224v in cpu-z ? my cooler is a corsair h100i . and if my temperatures are normal for a i7 4790k using 1,224v in cpu-z . how are people overclocking using voltage 1.3v and higher ?


maybe cuz is all on auto.
maybe ur 4.7 ghz require less voltage than 1.224v
u cant leave all on auto and hope in good temps.
omg.....that cpu in ur hands is a waste


----------



## Baiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> no way no more deliding for me i learned my lesson . I am willing to let a professional do it for me though . honestly though shouldn't my temperatures be a little cooler then 75c under full load running aida64 with a i7 4790k using auto voltage and 1.224v in cpu-z ? my cooler is a corsair h100i . and if my temperatures are normal for a i7 4790k using 1,224v in cpu-z . how are people overclocking using voltage 1.3v and higher ?


I also have the h100i, the problem with my temperatures were the backplate not being tight enough. Temps were hitting 80c on stock speed. I used some washers on the backplate and now temperatures are ~65 on 4.7ghz with a 1.250 vcore.

I do have a question about my overclock results though. I tried overclocking it to 4.8ghz, that requires a 1.295vcore to be stable, temps were ~70-75c.

So I tried 4.9ghz, of course bsods with 1.295vcore, slowly went upping the voltage to try to get it stable and closely monitoring the temperature. I went as far as 1.45vcore with 2.1 VCCIN, temps were still under 90c. I'm fully aware these are dangerous voltages, but I wanted to see if I could get 4.9ghz stable.

How come the jump from 4.8ghz to 4.9ghz requires that much more voltages to become stable. Am I doing something wrong or is 4.8ghz just the sweet spot and my chip can't do any better.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baiko*
> 
> I also have the h100i, the problem with my temperatures were the backplate not being tight enough. Temps were hitting 80c on stock speed. I used some washers on the backplate and now temperatures are ~65 on 4.7ghz with a 1.250 vcore.
> 
> I do have a question about my overclock results though. I tried overclocking it to 4.8ghz, that requires a 1.295vcore to be stable, temps were ~70-75c.
> 
> So I tried 4.9ghz, of course bsods with 1.295vcore, slowly went upping the voltage to try to get it stable and closely monitoring the temperature. I went as far as 1.45vcore with 2.1 VCCIN, temps were still under 90c. I'm fully aware these are dangerous voltages, but I wanted to see if I could get 4.9ghz stable.
> 
> How come the jump from 4.8ghz to 4.9ghz requires that much more voltages to become stable. Am I doing something wrong or is 4.8ghz just the sweet spot and my chip can't do any better.


ur chip can't do better.
i had [email protected] after no more scaling no matter what voltage.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baiko*
> 
> I also have the h100i, the problem with my temperatures were the backplate not being tight enough. Temps were hitting 80c on stock speed. I used some washers on the backplate and now temperatures are ~65 on 4.7ghz with a 1.250 vcore.
> 
> I do have a question about my overclock results though. I tried overclocking it to 4.8ghz, that requires a 1.295vcore to be stable, temps were ~70-75c.
> 
> So I tried 4.9ghz, of course bsods with 1.295vcore, slowly went upping the voltage to try to get it stable and closely monitoring the temperature. I went as far as 1.45vcore with 2.1 VCCIN, temps were still under 90c. I'm fully aware these are dangerous voltages, but I wanted to see if I could get 4.9ghz stable.
> 
> How come the jump from 4.8ghz to 4.9ghz requires that much more voltages to become stable. Am I doing something wrong or is 4.8ghz just the sweet spot and my chip can't do any better.


your 4.8 ghz overclock voltage and temps seem good. did you try tweaking your uncore ratio to hiy 4.9ghz ? I bought washers I just have not instaleed them yet because I used the last of my gelid gc extreme thermal paste on my mount that I have now . the only thermal paste I have now is some cheap cooler master paste . your temperatures really dropped that much from adding washers ?


----------



## gagac1971

hey guys is it safe for every day usage my i7 4790k whit 4.8 ghz whit 1.3V and the max temp is 68c?performance on 4.8 ghz is awesome from there i want to leave always on 4.8 ghz ....


----------



## Baiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> ur chip can't do better.
> i had [email protected] after no more scaling no matter what voltage.


Thanks for the reply, I'm happy with 4.7ghz anyway but will try some more tweaking later on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> your 4.8 ghz overclock voltage and tems seem good. did you try tweaking your uncore ratio to hiy 4.9ghz ? I bought washers I just have not instaleed them yet because I used the last of my gelid gc extreme thermal paste on my mount that I have now . the only thermal paste I have now is some cheap cooler master paste . your temperatures really dropped that much from adding washers ?


Haven't tried uncore ratio yet, might try that later. It's a shame because even @ 1.45vcore I still get temps below 90c.

Yeah the h100i block wasn't hitting the cpu properly, each time I re-applied paste I could see it was not hitting the cpu fully. I took the block off and could move the backplate. Added 8 washers and the backplate was tight as it should have been out of the box. Even with cheap thermal paste I would still suggest you install the washers, made a huge difference for me.

Here is what my backplate looked like before I installed washers LOL:


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey guys is it safe for every day usage my i7 4790k whit 4.8 ghz whit 1.3V and the max temp is 68c?performance on 4.8 ghz is awesome from there i want to leave always on 4.8 ghz ....


Most will say yes. Don't consider it "100% safe" though. Just "very unlikely for anything to happen".

Especially if most of the time it doesn't pull more than 50W, which is usual in gaming.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Most will say yes. Don't consider it "100% safe" though. Just "very unlikely for anything to happen".
> 
> Especially if most of the time it doesn't pull more than 50W, which is usual in gaming.


yap thanks man i had i7 4770k always on 4.5 ghz whit 1.315V for 2 years and still rocking....i think that i will leave on 4.8 ghz whit 1.30V for every day usage....


----------



## superV

where can i buy a 4790k from us no ebay no amazon and hopeful not binned that ships to europe?


----------



## brpc

Did this yesterday...



Installed CLU between DIE and IHS (Gelid GC Extreme 3 between IHS and H100), working great. Temps max out at 81C (hottest core) with a ~3C delta between cores on IBT High. Gonna try 1.320v on prime95 small fft now that I have some thermal headroom (1.310v still BSOD 0x101 at 4.7ghz).

For anyone wondering, the blue stuff is sensor-safe RTV. Has a peak temp of 504F, so I think it'll be fine.


----------



## Baiko

I think I will settle for 4.7ghz, at 4.8ghz the fans become loud as well. 4.9Ghz = possible but I'm not happy with 1.45vcore.



1.250vcore


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> where can i buy a 4790k from us no ebay no amazon and hopeful not binned that ships to europe?


Newegg will ship int'l to UK and Australia (not Austria) only. Maybe NCIX, i dunno.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> Newegg will ship int'l to UK and Australia (not Austria) only. Maybe NCIX, i dunno.


i need to italy


----------



## gagac1971

then i find sweet spot for my i7 4790k ate 4.8 ghz whit 1.297V swiftech h 220 whit one more radiator 120mm max temp of 65c.
this will be my clock forever....and performance on 4.8 ghz is awsome...from 4.7 ghz to 4.8 ghz everything is more faster i will not say notable faster but much better yes....
this time after 5 years buying processors i have got some kind if silicon lottery luck







...


----------



## marik123

Here is what I tested so far on my chip. I also delided my chip. Maybe I should get some CLU TIM and replace the MX-2 under the IHS for better temps.

Stock volt = 1.05v

4.0 = 1.05
4.1 = 1.075
4.2 = 1.1
4.3 = 1.15
4.4 = 1.2
4.5 = 1.25
4.6 = 1.3
4.7 = 1.375
4.8 = 1.45
4.9 = ???
5.0 = ???


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> Here is what I tested so far on my chip. I also delided my chip. Maybe I should get some CLU TIM and replace the MX-2 under the IHS for better temps.
> 
> Stock volt = 1.05v
> 
> 4.0 = 1.05
> 4.1 = 1.075
> 4.2 = 1.1
> 4.3 = 1.15
> 4.4 = 1.2
> 4.5 = 1.25
> 4.6 = 1.3
> 4.7 = 1.375
> 4.8 = 1.45
> 4.9 = ???
> 5.0 = ???


These voltages just to boot? or stable (and whats your definition of stable)?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> Here is what I tested so far on my chip. I also delided my chip. Maybe I should get some CLU TIM and replace the MX-2 under the IHS for better temps.
> 
> Stock volt = 1.05v
> 
> 4.0 = 1.05
> 4.1 = 1.075
> 4.2 = 1.1
> 4.3 = 1.15
> 4.4 = 1.2
> 4.5 = 1.25
> 4.6 = 1.3
> 4.7 = 1.375
> 4.8 = 1.45
> 4.9 = ???
> 5.0 = ???


You will probably find scaling terrible after 4.8


----------



## Caos

1 hora prime95 small FFTs

or prime95 settings I have to use?

good result?


----------



## Peen

Finally, results with Prime to help validate OC. I would say it's looking good so far. I would try Custom with 80% or more RAM though using 28.5 if you're very serious about checking system stability.


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> well I don't have my i7 4770k and my asus z87 rog hero any more . I upgraded to a i7 4790k and a msi z97 gaming 7 . if I do trade my full version of windows 8.1 for a windows 7 oem I will only be loosing $5 because I got best buy to price match amazon and I got the windows 8.1 full version for $105 the windows 7 oem cost $100 . but the thing that I feel stupid about is when I sold my asus z87 rog hero and i7 4770k I included my windows 7 cd and product key and the person I sold it to did not want my windows 7 cd and product key and I gave it to him any way . because I thought windows 8.1 was going to be better then windows 7 but I like windows 7 much better then windows 8.1


I would keep win8.

windows 8.x scores lower in 3dmark2011 physics test, apparently up to 1000 points, dunno why but yeah its optimized for win7 by default.

Im at win8.1 and I get ~ 12600points @ 4.7ghz, cache 4.2ghz, ram 2400mhz.

Latest Firestrike physics test, same OC as above ~ 13450points.

Imo use this Firestrike test to see if it shows correctly or Vantage runs fine on Win8.1 too.. I get physics ~35400poins there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiM3SH1FT*
> 
> Hi guys, I received my 4790k last Friday and been trying to find out what's the best OC I can get out of it but honestly I'm out of ideas now...
> 
> I can boot into Windows at 4.7ghz and even 4.8 but I can't manage to get it stable even at 4.6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm coming from a 2500k so there's a few things I'm not used to with Haswell and I'm wondering if I'm doing it right, here's what I got so far (taken from cstkl1's post):
> 
> *Trying 4.7 / 4.6Ghz:*
> CPU Strap 100
> PLL Selection LC PLL
> Filter PLL low bclk mode
> CPu Core Ratio Sync All cores
> CPU 47 / 46
> Cache min/Max 40
> Internal PLL Voltage disabled
> Manual mode for CPU+Cache
> Both set at 1.35v
> Digital = +0.100
> Initial VCCIN 1.75v
> Eventual 1.75v
> SVID disabled
> CPU Spectrum disabled
> 
> In Digi+ menu
> Loadline - level 8
> Phase Control for cpu and Dram Extreme
> Tweaker's Paradise
> Initial/Reset/Eventual PLL voltage.. All three to 1v
> CPU Power Management
> VR fault Management - Disabled
> Advanced - Cpu config
> Intel Adaptive Thermal Management - Disabled
> 
> With these settings I cannot get it stable on 4.7ghz and even 4.6 (AIDA64 BSOD). The max vcore I tried is 1.36v and it didn't help.
> Temps are around 90 max on load with AIDA64.
> 
> Am I missing something here? Should I be tweaking more settings? Is it just because I got a bad chip?


Set sync all cores and set first core to x47, if you know your main timings set them manually and switch to manual mode rather then XMP, but this will include both 2nd and 3rd timings, also you will have to manually enter 1.65v if using such ram.

In digi+ menu set all to auto and change only cpu current % to 130% and ram current % to 110 or 120% if you OC it, ie 2133 to 2400mhz OC.

Set cpu PLL to auto, i think its mostly this limiting it.
I had the same issue when encoding using x264 openCL mode.. After I set it to at least auto it would run ok..

Cache is ok at auto, or max 1.15v adaptive. Really. Im oc'ing mine to 42x @ 1.135v, bios overvolts it anyway up to 1.18v-

set digital+ to auto, mobo already sets Digital & Analog IO with this 50mv difference automatically.

adjust cpu system agent only - VCCSA, something like 0.050v+ offset - especially if oc'ing ie 2133 to 2400mhz, needs more at higher cpu multi. up to 0.100v is plenty, I stopped at 0.055v.

set eventual vccin to 1.79v, or up to 1.85v if going over 1.3v, ie 1.35v.

I also noticed my 4770k gets a 4.8ghz wall, cant make it stable no matter what.. its like it has a internal limit xD
very similar to this review, guess my max bet is 4750mhz @ 38x125mhz.
http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/reviews/hardware/motherboards/26443-test-asus-z87-deluxe.html?start=5

EDIT: you can try this for extra cpu stability ie @ 4.7ghz testing

http://rog.asus.com/254052013/maximus-motherboards/recommended-settings-for-overclocking-maximus-vi-motherboards/

specifically
Quote:


> Power Decay Mode is the idle time power saving function of the CPU integrated voltage regulator. Can be set to Disabled to allow more O.C. margin while Enabled for better power efficiency, i.e. more power saving.
> 
> Idle Power-in Response controls how fast the integrated voltage regulator should respond to the reduction of power level requests when the CPU idles down. This option can be set to Regular for better O.C. margin just in case if the CPU load fluctuates too fast. Setting to Fast allows the CPU to drain relatively less power from the integrated voltage regulator over time, making it more power saving when in action.
> 
> Idle Power-out Response controls how fast the integrated voltage regulator should respond to the rise of power level request when load is applied to the CPU. Setting to Fast enables the CPU to receive the higher voltage with a relatively shorter delay, which essentially helps to improve the O.C. margin under extensive O.C.


Power decay enabled so it saves more in idle, because of regular Power-In. Keep rest at auto there, except for yes iVR fault management and maybe that Intel adaptive management, but you are trying to avoid high temps anyway.
Also keep anti surge enabled, its not really recommended disabled for 24/7 OC..


----------



## klepp0906

Why are people delidding these? Intel is using better TIM than on the haswells and the haswell TIM was good lol. The heat came from a manufacturing defect with the glue leaving too large a space between the IHS and the die.

I'd imagine liquid metal may save you even 3 degrees - but is 3 degrees worth your warranty? /boggle


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> where can i buy a 4790k from us no ebay no amazon and hopeful not binned that ships to europe?


Why?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Why?


cuz i need one


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> cuz i need one


Why from America to Italy?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Why are people delidding these? Intel is using better TIM than on the haswells and the haswell TIM was good lol. The heat came from a manufacturing defect with the glue leaving too large a space between the IHS and the die.
> 
> I'd imagine liquid metal may save you even 3 degrees - but is 3 degrees worth your warranty? /boggle


Because the gains are much more than 3c because Intel improved the situation but the problem is far from fixed. For an example:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> You can try remounting, but if get same thing, it is what it is. I delidded just like many others to avoid exactly what you just posted. I am on custom water as well and running prime 28.5 with 1.28Vcore temps were hitting near 100C. after delidding they max out mid 70's, same settings.
> 
> Is your vid for stock up around 1.25v or so?
> 
> Prime 28.5 small ffts at 1.25V is an instant 160W just cpu usage...given tim solution was meant for 80W cpu...so yep it can throttle instantly with that much wattage. If it were solder tim....temps would be fine.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Why from America to Italy?


yes,because us chips always clock better than rest.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Why from America to Italy?
> 
> 
> 
> yes,because us chips always clock better than rest.
Click to expand...

That's a bold statement to say "Always"


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> These voltages just to boot? or stable (and whats your definition of stable)?


Boots and run OCCT / Games stable.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> yes,because us chips always clock better than rest.


No.


----------



## Nark96

LOL US chips don't 'ALWAYS' OC better than other chips from all over the world... idk where you got this info from lmao. I live in the UK and I've received a decent OC'ing 4790k CPU :/


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> LOL US chips don't 'ALWAYS' OC better than other chips from all over the world... idk where you got this info from lmao. I live in the UK and I've received a decent OC'ing 4790k CPU :/


LMBAO u need to look lots of results then u will make a self idea.

so whats ur best ovc ??


----------



## Onyxian

So um, no overclocking yet but this isn't correct is it?


----------



## A L I E N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkJackal*
> 
> Here's the proof, H110 is a super cooler, and i have 5 fans in total in my case!!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/640rw7


Nice temps, I have the same cooler. Do you have it set up push, or push/pull?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onyxian*
> 
> 
> 
> So um, no overclocking yet but this isn't correct is it?


excuse moi,but that is a crazy voltage for 4.4ghz
turn it down fast 1.44v


----------



## Onyxian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> excuse moi,but that is a crazy voltage for 4.4ghz
> turn it down fast 1.44v


Yeah I haven't even touched anything in the bios yet, was just getting my system all setup and decided to run some random stuff like image randomizers and saw how high the voltage got. I ran Prime 95 Small FFTs, not doing that again, jumps up to ~97c instantly so I shut it down in seconds. Not sure if I seated my heatsink wrong or the stock volts are just so stupidly high it does that.


----------



## superV

guys before coming here and asking stupid questions,there are some awesome guides for haswell overclock made by Darkwizzie

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> LMBAO u need to look lots of results then u will make a self idea.
> 
> so whats ur best ovc ??


I bought my 4770k (L308B202) last year in Germany Caseking and I have to say its a good chip for what it is, almost above average.

4.5ghz @ 1.17v
4.6ghz @ 1.225v
4.7ghz @ 1.278v
4.8ghz @ 1.34v? I cant really test this anymore with just aio Corsair H90.

So this statement isnt really true, from what I saw most US folks got crappy 4770K's, a lot with just max 4.3 -4.5ghz @ 1.3v.

Imo you can't really judge 4790K this way, you either get a good chip or not, its how it is.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> LMBAO u need to look lots of results then u will make a self idea.
> 
> so whats ur best ovc ??


4.8GHz at 1.32v on my friends Maximus Hero VII, could probably do more.


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> Imo you can't really judge 4790K this way, you either get a good chip or not, its how it is.










There is no conspiracy. To be honest any correlation is purely coincidental, and only because there are more people in the US buying chips/reporting info on the thread. With a larger sample size, of course there will be "better" OC'ers out of the bunch. If every region's sample size was the same, I would be willing to be large amounts of money they'd be almost exactly equal.


----------



## fateswarm

US was full of L3s and Germany of L4s. Not that batch# is that important. But just saying, there is no such consensus about America at all.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Wow.. major overclocking in this thread. Keep it up. Just wondering what the temps are on default stock clock? Just got my order just making sure everything is up and running okay when completed


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> US was full of L3s and Germany of L4s. Not that batch# is that important. But just saying, there is no such consensus about America at all.


i sed that considering 4770k too,and saw lots results on forums.
yes, bout 4790k's at the begining us users got L3,after all L4.
and yes the amount of us 4790k purchased is bigger .
you need to read this thread from begging pages and u will see,not just getting a 4790k and come here and be an expert


















omg 666 page


----------



## fateswarm

I've read the thread from the beginning.


----------



## orndorf77

I experimented with my i7 4790k @ 4.8ghz by setting my voltage manually first I tried 1.245v in my bios using 1.264v under full load in cpu-z running aida 64 it crashed after a half hour I then set my bios voltage to 1.255v using 1.272v under full load in cpu-z and I ran aida64 for 5 hours and it is stable I am reluctant to leave it at those settings because my max aida64 temperature hit 84c . should I leave my i7 4790k @ 4.8ghz with 1.255v in my bios and 1.272v under full load in cpu-z with a max aida64 temp of 84c ? or should I put my overclock back to its stable 4.7ghz using auto voltage and 1.224v in cpu-z with a max aida64 temp of 75c ? honestly are my temperatures unusually high for a i7 4790k using such low voltages ? my cooler is a corsair h100i


----------



## trickeh2k

Ok, this question might seem odd but I can't make my CPU down clock. It's alwYs at highest clock. Anyone with my mobo who's experiencing the same or know what I'm missing? Got all c-steps, speed step and power saving features enabled. Voltage seems to adapt though...


----------



## TiM3SH1FT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> Set sync all cores and set first core to x47, if you know your main timings set them manually and switch to manual mode rather then XMP, but this will include both 2nd and 3rd timings, also you will have to manually enter 1.65v if using such ram.
> 
> In digi+ menu set all to auto and change only cpu current % to 130% and ram current % to 110 or 120% if you OC it, ie 2133 to 2400mhz OC.
> 
> Set cpu PLL to auto, i think its mostly this limiting it.
> I had the same issue when encoding using x264 openCL mode.. After I set it to at least auto it would run ok..
> 
> Cache is ok at auto, or max 1.15v adaptive. Really. Im oc'ing mine to 42x @ 1.135v, bios overvolts it anyway up to 1.18v-
> 
> set digital+ to auto, mobo already sets Digital & Analog IO with this 50mv difference automatically.
> 
> adjust cpu system agent only - VCCSA, something like 0.050v+ offset - especially if oc'ing ie 2133 to 2400mhz, needs more at higher cpu multi. up to 0.100v is plenty, I stopped at 0.055v.
> 
> set eventual vccin to 1.79v, or up to 1.85v if going over 1.3v, ie 1.35v.
> 
> I also noticed my 4770k gets a 4.8ghz wall, cant make it stable no matter what.. its like it has a internal limit xD
> very similar to this review, guess my max bet is 4750mhz @ 38x125mhz.
> http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/reviews/hardware/motherboards/26443-test-asus-z87-deluxe.html?start=5
> 
> EDIT: you can try this for extra cpu stability ie @ 4.7ghz testing
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/254052013/maximus-motherboards/recommended-settings-for-overclocking-maximus-vi-motherboards/
> 
> specifically
> Power decay enabled so it saves more in idle, because of regular Power-In. Keep rest at auto there, except for yes iVR fault management and maybe that Intel adaptive management, but you are trying to avoid high temps anyway.
> Also keep anti surge enabled, its not really recommended disabled for 24/7 OC..


Hey thanks for these details man it helps a lot!

Last night I tried upping the VCCIN (or eventual input voltage as they call it on Asus boards) to 2.0v ... didn't pass stress testing.
Then I tried 2.1v and started AIDA64 before going to bed and it crashed during the night.

I feel like I could get it stable but so far I haven't found out how to do it... I will try tweaking the settings you mentioned and hopefully it'll help!


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Ok, this question might seem odd but I can't make my CPU down clock. It's alwYs at highest clock. Anyone with my mobo who's experiencing the same or know what I'm missing? Got all c-steps, speed step and power saving features enabled. Voltage seems to adapt though...


I've seen something similar. It goes away after a couple of minutes after boot. But I'd be interested in other answers.

Hm, something may be actually running. Try a more slimmed down windows account or something.


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> you need to read this thread from begging pages and u will see,not just getting a 4790k and come here and be an expert


I don't mean to be rude, but I don't think you know the difference between correlation and causation... correlation does not imply causation... simple fact is, "better" chips were not sent to the US or anywhere in particular. But it's hard to convince some people...


----------



## Peppy197

*dumb question:
*
ready?

Has anyone tried to squeeze the CPU to make the top
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> 4.8GHz at 1.32v on my friends Maximus Hero VII, could probably do more.


Gee I only got it @ 4.8 @ 1.36 ... same MB
stable?


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I've seen something similar. It goes away after a couple of minutes after boot. But I'd be interested in other answers.
> 
> Hm, something may be actually running. Try a more slimmed down windows account or something.


Could be windows power plan? A lot of people automatically put windows in "High Performance" power mode... that forces the clock to be static.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I experimented with my i7 4790k @ 4.8ghz by setting my voltage manually first I tried 1.245v in my bios using 1.264v under full load in cpu-z running aida 64 it crashed after a half hour I then set my bios voltage to 1.255v using 1.272v under full load in cpu-z and I ran aida64 for 5 hours and it is stable I am reluctant to leave it at those settings because my max aida64 temperature hit 84c . should I leave my i7 4790k @ 4.8ghz with 1.255v in my bios and 1.272v under full load in cpu-z with a max aida64 temp of 84c ? or should I put my overclock back to its stable 4.7ghz using auto voltage and 1.224v in cpu-z with a max aida64 temp of 75c ? honestly are my temperatures unusually high for a i7 4790k using such low voltages ? my cooler is a corsair h100i


Do you not read anyones replies? You seriously ask the same question over and over. Your chip is fine!


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> I don't mean to be rude, but I don't think you know the difference between correlation and causation... correlation does not imply causation... simple fact is, "better" chips were not sent to the US or anywhere in particular. But it's hard to convince some people...


i did not say that.i sed they clock better,but don't know the reason.(my opinion based on multiple forums including 4770k)
and looking (tiger-direct guys,at the beginning,and germans, well us chips did very well,germans only 10 cpus good enought)


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Do you seriously not read anyones replies? You seriously ask the same question over and over. Your chip is fine!


so should I keep my overclock @ 4.8ghz or should I put my overclock back @ 4.7ghz ?


----------



## Peen

It's up to you, I'm sure you can decide on your own. Otherwise, your temps and voltage are safe.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> It's up to you, I'm sure you can decide on your own. Otherwise, your temps and voltage are safe.


I think I am going to put it back to 4.7ghz. I don't think the 9c higher temperature is worth it for a 100mhz increase in frequency .


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> I don't mean to be rude, but I don't think you know the difference between correlation and causation... correlation does not imply causation... simple fact is, "better" chips were not sent to the US or anywhere in particular. But it's hard to convince some people...


+1 lol







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> *dumb question:
> *
> ready?
> 
> Has anyone tried to squeeze the CPU to make the top
> Gee I only got it @ 4.8 @ 1.36 ... same MB
> stable?


Yeah it was stable







could have pushed it even more but no point tbh, think I coulda got 5.0GHz, but I'll try it out when I get my own MOBO still not got it from Amazon (Z97 PRO)


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I think I am going to put it back to 4.7ghz. I don't think the 9c higher temperature is worth it for a 100mhz increase in frequency .


It's frustrating to see you have such a good chip and not realize it. Also, try using IBT High and then x264 or prime95 small fft.... aida64 is not a stability test, lol.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> Could be windows power plan? A lot of people automatically put windows in "High Performance" power mode... that forces the clock to be static.


True. It does that. I avoided using that stuff after I fried a laptop with those settings.

As if they ever gain anything noticeable.


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> True. It does that. I avoided using that stuff after I fried a laptop with those settings.
> 
> As if they ever gain anything noticeable.


Well, performance power plan does help with hard drive read/write speeds... and power consumption with c states is pretty much the same despite the constant max clock speed. On a desktop with adequate cooling it's usually fine. Laptops should be on balanced/power saver anyway.


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I've seen something similar. It goes away after a couple of minutes after boot. But I'd be interested in other answers.
> 
> Hm, something may be actually running. Try a more slimmed down windows account or something.


It's something else. It was like this with everything untouched and a fresh install of Windows. Would always sit at 4,4. Didn't really care about it then since everything was at stock and I thought speed step was disabled.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> It's frustrating to see you have such a good chip and not realize it. Also, try using IBT High and then x264 or prime95 small fft.... aida64 is not a stability test, lol.


I am using aida64 stability test under the tools option . I also ran rog realbench for 2 hours my max temp is 3c lower then my aida64 temp


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> It's something else. It was like this with everything untouched and a fresh install of Windows. Would always sit at 4,4. Didn't really care about it then since everything was at stock and I thought speed step was disabled.


See if the power plan has the cpu on 100% as brpc suggested above.


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I am using aida64 stability test under the tools option . I also ran rog realbench for 2 hours my max temp is 3c lower then my aida64 temp


Have you tried x264 (also runs cool like AIDA and "real"bench)? Let me know how fast into pass 2 you bsod, if you make it that far.

AIDA and Realbench are basically validation benchmarks, not indicative of any real use. You can run AIDA's stability test for 24h+ and crash using chrome opening some tabs... it really doesn't mean much for stability. IBT High and Prime 95 small fft will show you if your cpu is rock solid stable.

For me, IBT High passing = gaming stable. Still can't run prime95 small fft without bsod... it just needs more voltage.


----------



## opt33

+1...yeah I tried gaming at 5ghz 1.38v (which can run aida64 no problem have screen shots earlier), 1st time 1.5hrs no crashes. later during heavy fights, had many annoying bsods, each time adjustng vcore. I probably had 200+ bsods benching...not sure if some corruption occurred then or just during gaming but last bsod, couldnt load game, then steam screwed....file errors....I just reloaded windows 7, faster than playing file fix. That phone call with 9 sets of numbers because of installs of win 7 is a pain. Im sticking to my prime stable settings for gaming just the annoyance of bsoding when action gets fun is enough for me.


----------



## lilchronic

so i decided to run prime95 28.5 blend a little longer this time to see the wattage pull, and dam that is way too hot for me. 7min in i quit









and my hwinfo clock's are crazy 7billion Ghz lolz........it's really 4.8Ghz 1.26v


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> See if the power plan has the cpu on 100% as brpc suggested above.


Thanks, didn't think of that. Turned out Samsung Magician wanted it to keep it at 100%. Got it down to 1% now, but it's still quite high. Even with Chrome shut off it's at 2,6 briefly before jumping up and with it on it stays around 3,5 to 4,4 jumping up and down all the time. Not sure if this is DC but with my Sandy i5 it usually stayed around 0,8-1,8 or something around that. Same OS, same apps. Well, a few apps fever now to be honest. Still seems a bit too high imo.

EDIT: a reboot seemed to do the trick. Now it's down to 1,8 staying around the 2-mark for the most of the time anyways. Thanks for the brain input


----------



## DarthBaggins

Noticed my 4790 is getting horrible ppd in [email protected] (5269ppd) it's set at stock clocks in 8.1 right now along with F6 BiOS on my SOC Force mobo. Can't seem to figure why it's getting the same ppd as my fx6100 and my 8350 averaged 12-16k ppd in 8.1


----------



## orndorf77

what version of x264 do I download the codec or encoder or the torrent ? I never used a encoder or a codec or a torrent or at least I don't think I did what is the difference between them ? and which one do I use ? and where do I download it ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> what version of x264 do I download the codec or encoder or the torrent ? I never used a encoder or a codec or a torrent or at least I don't think I did what is the difference between them ? and which one do I use ? and where do I download it ?


https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk


thanks


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk


what program do I open it with ?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> what program do I open it with ?


Double click the batch file in the folder corresponding to the test you want to run and follow the instructions.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

For those who are H110 on their 4790k (or any 140mm rad), I switched out my fans to the Noctua 140mm Industrial PWM 2000rpm fans, they dropped the temps a fair bit (4 - 6c @ Stock clocks) and I found them a lot quieter than the stock and the Noctua NF-A14.
Bloody expensive though.

Just thought someone might be interested


----------



## gobblebox

How many people here consider Chess as a reliable stability test? If XTU and Chess are considered reliable, then my L420 chip must be sick... 4.8 @ 1.28 x45 Uncore @ 1.275, max temp 76... I'm currently stabilizing 4.9 @ 1.35 but Chess keeps throwing a BSOD. Thus the question, is Chess still reliable?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobblebox*
> 
> How many people here consider Chess as a reliable stability test? If XTU and Chess are considered reliable, then my L420 chip must be sick... 4.8 @ 1.28 x45 Uncore @ 1.275, max temp 76... I'm currently stabilizing 4.9 @ 1.35 but Chess keeps throwing a BSOD. Thus the question, is Chess still reliable?


What engine are you using? My experience is that Houdini 4 throws bsods more often than Stockfish but the former is paid while the latter is free. And for chess you'll definitely want to run 12 hours minimum before calling it stable.


----------



## madclassic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> For those who are H110 on their 4790k (or any 140mm rad), I switched out my fans to the Noctua 140mm Industrial PWM 2000rpm fans, they dropped the temps a fair bit (4 - 6c @ Stock clocks) and I found them a lot quieter than the stock and the Noctua NF-A14.
> Bloody expensive though.
> 
> Just thought someone might be interested


Are the industrial the new/black colored ones? Do you have a link for where to purchase? Because last time I was looking at them, they had just released and I couldnt find an large retailer that stocked them.


----------



## Baiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I think I am going to put it back to 4.7ghz. I don't think the 9c higher temperature is worth it for a 100mhz increase in frequency .


Did you fix your h100i yet? Because I can run 4.9ghz @ 1.45vcore below 90c. My room temperature is around 33celcius (91.4 degrees)

How about we trade the h100i's and the chips


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> Are the industrial the new/black colored ones? Do you have a link for where to purchase? Because last time I was looking at them, they had just released and I couldnt find an large retailer that stocked them.


Yeah they are the black ones.
Depends on what country you're in, I can get them from PC Case Gear in Australia, not to sure about other countries.


----------



## gobblebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What engine are you using? My experience is that Houdini 4 throws bsods more often than Stockfish but the former is paid while the latter is free. And for chess you'll definitely want to run 12 hours minimum before calling it stable.


Oh okay, I'm running stockfish modern. 3+ hours so far. What about XTU? Any quick stability tests that the community accepts as reliable?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobblebox*
> 
> Oh okay, I'm running stockfish modern. 3+ hours so far. What about XTU? Any quick stability tests that the community accepts as reliable?


For a quick check to see if you're in the right ballpark, you can do Prime 28.5 1344. For people who want a less stressful test that's not so hot but can still check for stability I recommend x264 custom.

Do you run chess because you're into computer chess, or it's just something you picked for stressing?


----------



## gagac1971

here is my beast!!!!this set up will be forever......

SemTtulo.png 401k .png file


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baiko*
> 
> Did you fix your h100i yet? Because I can run 4.9ghz @ 1.45vcore below 90c. My room temperature is around 33celcius (91.4 degrees)
> 
> How about we trade the h100i's and the chips


no way I am keeping my chip lol . I am going to order some more gelid gc extreme then I will add the washers . the washers I bought are called sealing washers they are made of steel galvanized on one side of the wash is made of steel and the other side of the wash feels like it has a rubber coating . are these washes good to use ?


----------



## $ilent

Finally got the spreadsheet updated!

QUick message to everyone who has sent me a message about updating their information, I will be updating it as soon as I can. Unfortunately I dont have the capacity to go through the club and check each post to edit information, since well...ill be honest the club is moving at such a fast rate!









If you would like to have your submission edited, please send me a message and I will update it. If you would like to join the club, please use the link provided on the front page, also if you can follow the same format as the entries in the club that would be awesome and make editing the club easier









Thanks all, look at this club go now. When I started it virtually nobody posted for a few weeks...here we are now with almost 7000 posts, over 5000 views a day and approaching the 150 club member mark!

Superb!









Who said Devils Canyon was a fail? xD


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> For those who are H110 on their 4790k (or any 140mm rad), I switched out my fans to the Noctua 140mm Industrial PWM 2000rpm fans, they dropped the temps a fair bit (4 - 6c @ Stock clocks) and I found them a lot quieter than the stock and the Noctua NF-A14.
> Bloody expensive though.
> 
> Just thought someone might be interested


Tnx didnt know they made those









btw now I saw they make 3000rpm too with a whooping 10.52 mm h2o















http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=84&lng=en&set=1

And here I was thinking mine Akasa Viper with max 3.12mm h2o was a killer, its not very silent either stock Corsair 140mm was almost quieter.

edit: found both 23 & 25€, yeah that sounds about right.. xD
http://compare.eu/noctua-nf-a14-industrialppc-2000-pwm-140mm-a1115473.html

http://compare.eu/noctua-nf-a14-industrialppc-2000-ip67-pwm-140mm-a1115484.html


----------



## orndorf77

wow I actually got a 7.9 on every thing in the windows experience index


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> For those who are H110 on their 4790k (or any 140mm rad), I switched out my fans to the Noctua 140mm Industrial PWM 2000rpm fans, they dropped the temps a fair bit (4 - 6c @ Stock clocks) and I found them a lot quieter than the stock and the Noctua NF-A14.
> Bloody expensive though.
> 
> Just thought someone might be interested
> 
> 
> 
> Tnx didnt know they made those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw now I saw they make 3000rpm too with a whooping 10.52 mm h2o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=84&lng=en&set=1
> 
> And here I was thinking mine Akasa Viper with max 3.12mm h2o was a killer, its not very silent either stock Corsair 140mm was almost quieter.
> 
> edit: found both 23 & 25€, yeah that sounds about right.. xD
> http://compare.eu/noctua-nf-a14-industrialppc-2000-pwm-140mm-a1115473.html
> 
> http://compare.eu/noctua-nf-a14-industrialppc-2000-ip67-pwm-140mm-a1115484.html[/quote
> 
> I wonder if those 3k RPM noctuas can do a better job as front intake on my 350D as compared to my Gentle Typhoon AP15's
Click to expand...


----------



## gobblebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> For a quick check to see if you're in the right ballpark, you can do Prime 28.5 1344. For people who want a less stressful test that's not so hot but can still check for stability I recommend x264 custom.
> 
> Do you run chess because you're into computer chess, or it's just something you picked for stressing?


I chose chess because you suggested it as a "real" test in your guide lol. For some reason I have always had trouble with x264, even when I knew it was stable... I prefer it over the others as well, but it doesn't like to play nice. I'll be delidding on Monday, since this particular chip tends to run hot but has appeared to scale wonderfully so far; thus I'm hitting my thermal wall on a push/pull H100i with several remounts and Indigo XS. What would you suggest? All power saving off, 48 vcore @ 1.28 x45 uncore @ 1.275 and vccin @ 2.0

I initially found core stability with cache @x40 and stock RAM freq, basically following your guide to the T.


----------



## Baiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> no way I am keeping my chip lol . I am going to order some more gelid gc extreme then I will add the washers . the washers I bought are called sealing washers they are made of steel galvanized on one side of the wash is made of steel and the other side of the wash feels like it has a rubber coating . are these washes good to use ?


Yeah your backplate needs to be really tight, just make sure there is no metal pushing against your motherboard. For the screws against the front of the motherboard, don't worry too much about it. Don't go ham on the screwdriver though, just make sure it's tight.

When pushing the backplate down into your motherboard, make sure those female screw holes (insert joke here) barely come outside of your front motherboard, so your block makes max contact with the cpu.

Heh English not my primary language!


----------



## Chomuco

NEW ! http://www.shopblt.com/search/order_id=%2521ORDERID%2521&s_max=25&t_all=1&s_all=CM80648

http://www.cpu-world.com/news_2014/2014071501_Pre-order_prices_of_Intel_Haswell-E_processors.html


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> wow I actually got a 7.9 on every thing in the windows experience index


7.9 out of 9.9
doesn't really mean anything btw
I checked mine just because I was bored and my total system score was 8.2


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> 7.9 out of 9.9
> doesn't really mean anything btw
> I checked mine just because I was bored and my total system score was 8.2


It only displays up to 7.9 on right click computer, properties.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It only displays up to 7.9 on right click computer, properties.


For Windows 8.1 update 1 it does not show it at all.
For Windows 8 Consumer Preview 9.9 was the highest value.


----------



## stubass

Win 7 max is 7.9 & win 8 max score is higher. How much i cant recall


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> For Windows 8.1 update 1 it does not show it at all.
> For Windows 8 Consumer Preview 9.9 was the highest value.


Well then something is wrong here because it's very unlikely that Orndorf's hardware is all rating at exactly the same points for everything.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well then something is wrong here because it's very unlikely that Orndorf's hardware is all rating at exactly the same points for everything.


If his rig specs are incorrect that shows he's running win 8.1 and switched to Win 7 then that might be it since 7.9 is highest for Win 7. Vista was 5.9, 7 is 7.9 and 8 was 9.9


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> If his rig specs are incorrect that shows he's running win 8.1 and switched to Win 7 then that might be it since 7.9 is highest for Win 7. Vista was 5.9, 7 is 7.9 and 8 was 9.9


I'm assuming he dropped back to Windows 7 and didn't change his siggy?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> NEW ! http://www.shopblt.com/search/order_id=%2521ORDERID%2521&s_max=25&t_all=1&s_all=CM80648
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/news_2014/2014071501_Pre-order_prices_of_Intel_Haswell-E_processors.html


Oh, damn, time to sell the 4930K setup...


----------



## Weber

in about 8 weeks, need a x99 mobo, quad ddr4, and hex cpu minimum to fire that beast., 2k


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> NEW ! http://www.shopblt.com/search/order_id=%2521ORDERID%2521&s_max=25&t_all=1&s_all=CM80648
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/news_2014/2014071501_Pre-order_prices_of_Intel_Haswell-E_processors.html


http://www.mouser.be/Semiconductors/Embedded-Processors-Controllers/CPU-Central-Processing-Units/_/N-ba96s?P=1yy2mkiZ1yy3y20Z1yy5us4Z1yvu6sp


----------



## monohouse

is gelid gc extreme better than AS5 ?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monohouse*
> 
> is gelid gc extreme better than AS5 ?


It's debatable... but imo yes it's slightly better. All in all though, I'd go with Arctic MX-4 it's pretty damn good thermal compound and amazing for the price


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chomuco*
> 
> NEW ! http://www.shopblt.com/search/order_id=%2521ORDERID%2521&s_max=25&t_all=1&s_all=CM80648
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/news_2014/2014071501_Pre-order_prices_of_Intel_Haswell-E_processors.html


This is very off topic. There are a lot of threads about it at the industry news section though.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monohouse*
> 
> is gelid gc extreme better than AS5 ?


it is definitely better. As5 also has a curing time before it reaches full potential vs gelid that is max potential right out out of the tube.


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> Here is what I tested so far on my chip. I also delided my chip. Maybe I should get some CLU TIM and replace the MX-2 under the IHS for better temps.
> 
> Stock volt = 1.05v
> 
> 4.0 = 1.05
> 4.1 = 1.075
> 4.2 = 1.1
> 4.3 = 1.15
> 4.4 = 1.2
> 4.5 = 1.25
> 4.6 = 1.3
> 4.7 = 1.375
> 4.8 = 1.45
> 4.9 = ???
> 5.0 = ???


Same as my chip


----------



## Caos

an hour prime95 28.5 Small FFTs

4.5 - 1.18 V


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> an hour prime95 28.5 Small FFTs
> 
> 4.5 - 1.18 V


good sign of stability for passing that....and looks like a good clocker. most scale ~ .05v for 100mhz, so yours should do 4.7 prime stable with 1.28. though temps would be too high because of tim1 issue on prime 28.5 small.


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> good sign of stability for passing that....and looks like a good clocker. most scale ~ .05v for 100mhz, so yours should do 4.7 prime stable with 1.28. though temps would be too high because of tim1 issue on prime 28.5 small.


I think I leave it to 4.5,


----------



## Marc79

I noticed less stability going from manual to adaptive. Anyone running fixed voltage 24/7?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I noticed less stability going from manual to adaptive. Anyone running fixed voltage 24/7?


I think most do.


----------



## opt33

yep, never use adaptive voltage, as I dont want to spend twice as much time testing my overclock...1x at full load (all fixed voltage requires) but then for adaptive have to do additional testing ensuring the logic that scales vcore with load/mhz is stable, ie need to do a lot of intermittent load testing, gaming, linx, just time using, etc.


----------



## Marc79

So it's best to just leave it in manual, any long term issues from running constant fixed voltage?


----------



## opt33

everyone used to overclock only using fixed voltage, so no issues doing it that way, adaptive settings are relatively new. I have never used adaptive, and likely never will.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> So it's best to just leave it in manual, any long term issues from running constant fixed voltage?


No issues, especially on your motherboard. If you enabled C7 states, the voltages would still drop when the CPU is in idle, so it doesn't matter whether you have manual (fixed) or adaptive.

Also, if you have C states enabled, you won't have a issue with abnormal idle power draws.

Just think about it. There are so many people folding 24/7. Their CPUs are running basically like in fixed voltage mode, right? Have you ever heard anyone complain that folding killed their CPUs because it was running 100% all the time?


----------



## fateswarm

Adaptive has nothing to do with safety. Chances are it runs it higher than safe. So yeah, for safety too, I'd stick with manual.


----------



## Celisuis

Stable 4.5GHz at 1.3V.

Memory: 1866MHz

Gonna re-enable my C1E and EIST now.

Cooling: Hyper 212 Evo

Max Temp: 91C


----------



## Eddie Felson

$320 at newegg on 7/19 and 7/20 only.

$30 is $30?

Intel
Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell Quad-Core 3.5GHz LGA 1150 84W Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80646I74770K
Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell Quad-Core 3.5GHz LGA 1150 84W Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80646I74770K
FREE Total War: Rome II [Online Game Code] with Purchase!
$349.99
Your Price: $319.99
Free Gift Promo Code
EXLEMC2427
Shop Now


----------



## DarthBaggins

So guessing my 4790 being at 68-70c under full fold load @ 4.6 is good then,


----------



## Wezzor

I'm running mine stable at 4,4Ghz with 1.175V. But once I try going for 4,5Ghz I need 1.235V which in my opinion is really weird. Is it normal with such a big jumps? This might be a dumb question but it's my first time overclocking.









Thanks on advance!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I'm running mine stable at 4,4Ghz with 1.175V. But once I try going for 4,5Ghz I need 1.235V which in my opinion is really weird. Is it normal which such a big jumps? This might be a dumb question but it's my first time overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks on advance!


Once you hit a wall, then the voltage required rockets in value.

This is normal when overclocking.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Once you hit a wall, then the voltage required rockets in value.
> 
> This is normal when overclocking.


Ahh okey that's nice to hear. Thought first that something was wrong


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I'm running mine stable at 4,4Ghz with 1.175V. But once I try going for 4,5Ghz I need 1.235V which in my opinion is really weird. Is it normal which such a big jumps? This might be a dumb question but it's my first time overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks on advance!


And even before you hit a wall, or hit a point where scaling gets bad....normally for every 100mhz increase you need roughly .05V more to be equivalently stable. going from 1.175 to 1.225 would be norm.


----------



## Lesiunta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I left mine at 1.9.


Just delidded my DC. What a difference.
On XTU I used to get Max Core to hit 94C @ 4.7GHz.

Now look at the difference when CLP was applied (on the die, under the TIM, on the CPU and under the H100i lapped copper plate)

65C @ 4.7GHz on highest core. Not too shabby.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Just bought a maximus vii gene, and an i7-4790K!


----------



## smoke2

I have a few questions:
1. If I bought i5-4690K or i5-4670K and overclock it, how big maximum frequency *without* voltage tweak could I expect?
2. How it will increase temperatures in comparision with stock frequency?
3. Will be this cooler avalaible to handle it on normal temps (to 70 degrees)? Scythe Shuriken rev. B http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/cpu-cooler/shuriken-rev-b.html


----------



## chartiet

Please sign me up. Thanks


----------



## orndorf77

this is off topic . i just added washers to my corsair h100i back plate trying to improve my cpu temperatures . i used the last of my gelid gc extreme on my last mount so i used some cheap cooler master thermal paste and my temperatures went up 3 degrees Celsius form 75c to 78c . i thought adding the washers would make up for using the cheap thermal paste i was wrong . i then wound up removing the extra washers and when i ran aida64 my temperatures hit 90c after 1 minute i panicked and then put the washes back on and ran aida64 and my temperatures hit 90c again after 1 minute . i then got smart and reset my cmos and my temperatures went back down to 78c . i now ordered gelid gc extreme again hopefully my temperatures go back to where they were at 75c . should i leave the extra washers on when i apply the gelid gc extreme or remove them ?


----------



## coc_james

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> this is off topic . i just added washers to my corsair h100i back plate trying to improve my cpu temperatures . i used the last of my gelid gc extreme on my last mount so i used some cheap cooler master thermal paste and my temperatures went up 3 degrees Celsius form 75c to 78c . i thought adding the washers would make up for using the cheap thermal paste i was wrong . i then wound up removing the extra washers and when i ran aida64 my temperatures hit 90c after 1 minute i panicked and then put the washes back on and ran aida64 and my temperatures hit 90c again after 1 minute . i then got smart and reset my cmos and my temperatures went back down to 78c . i now ordered gelid gc extreme again hopefully my temperatures go back to where they were at 75c . should i leave the extra washers on when i apply the gelid gc extreme or remove them ?


I had to add washers to make my H100i backplate secure as well. Should be plate, plate insulator, number of washers needed and finally the plastic washers, included. The mount must be secure, after you install the mounting screws. If the plate is loose, once the pump is installed, you will not have optimal pressure.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> I had to add washers to make my H100i backplate secure as well. Should be plate, plate insulator, number of washers needed and finally the plastic washers, included. The mount must be secure, after you install the mounting screws. If the plate is loose, once the pump is installed, you will not have optimal pressure.


the washers I used mite be a little to thick because the back plate screws don't go threw my motherboard all the way . does that matter ? the back plate is now on tight. but the thing that makes me nervous is when mounting the water block the mounting nuts don't stop screwing on . when I used to mount the waterblock on with out the added washers the nuts would stop screwing on and that's how I would know It was installed


----------



## glm1

Quote:


> that's how I would know It was installed


You must be careful when modifying. You are changing the design and thus lost the designed in SAFETY factor. If you tighten the screws all the way down it would probably break the motherboard.
You are changing the design so that YOU can determine the needed tightness.

Your setup is better than 90% of the computers in this thread (for the second time!). If you keep messing with it you WILL break something again!

And ignore this advice if the only reason you build computers is to see how quickly you can break them


----------



## monohouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lesiunta*
> 
> Just delidded my DC. What a difference.
> On XTU I used to get Max Core to hit 94C @ 4.7GHz.
> 
> Now look at the difference when CLP was applied (on the die, under the TIM, on the CPU and under the H100i lapped copper plate)
> 
> 65C @ 4.7GHz on highest core. Not too shabby.


I thought there is corrosion between coolaboratory liquid pro and copper ? because it is metal with copper ? I thought we are supposed to use gelid gc extreme between the IHS and the water block ?

what was the ambient temperature to get 65C delided ? I have 34 Celsius ambient, how hot is it going to be ?

what about the memory, is it true that the higher is the memory frequency the lower is the cpu core frequency overclockability ? despite added system agent analog IO and digital IO voltages ?

also does disabling the video hardware of the processor reduces the temperature ?


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glm1*
> 
> You must be careful when modifying. You are changing the design and thus lost the designed in SAFETY factor. If you tighten the screws all the way down it would probably break the motherboard.
> You are changing the design so that YOU can determine the needed tightness.
> 
> Your setup is better than 90% of the computers in this thread (for the second time!). If you keep messing with it you WILL break something again!
> 
> And ignore this advice if the only reason you build computers is to see how quickly you can break them


thanks for the tip i will be carefull


----------



## KnownDragon

Warning Bad Cell Pictures!




Alright so this is what I have to say about not so good temps. This is a 4790k and I did my pentiumk20th chip today. It didn't have a temp problem but just for practice what the hell. Also I did nick the pcb in three places and was worried it was going to bite the dust. I just calmly applied very little nail polish to the pcb where scratched. The chip did have a air bubble at top of processor. To my amaze it still worked. My Pentium is running on a msi pc mate. It is currently downloading backed up movies and running p95 28.5 at normal. 4.2 ghz at 1.162 vcore. Temps are on a thermal take NiC F3 haven't broke 45C. Still plenty of room to play around with this chip. I will do some more pushing. I know it will do 4.7 haven't pushed more then that but hope to get in the 2ghz + club with it.

At 4.7 stable and Temps at 99c on a custom water loop w/ 1.285 vcore prime stable. Having the head room to actually move to 4.8 was there but not with temps. Now I am just starting this rig back up. I do have a couple of things to say though. I completed this one without nicking the pcb. I was shocked at how horrible under the ihs was. I did not take pics. The middle of the chip didn't have any tim on it. It looked has if it had been put on the caps under the ihs weird thing. The silicon glue was actually on the die itself which probably created a slightly larger gap. Now I didn't have any fancy tim but I did manage to get nano diamond formula 7 from Best Buy. My temps right now are 22-26c at 4.2 at 1.072 vcore vid. Which dropped from 1.086. Also there was a lot of silver shavings in my silicon glue don't know what from but made me freak thinking I scratched the hell out of my pcb. Going to start pushing it and see how far I can get. Even if I only get another 100mhz it was worth the rush of deliding and comfortable temps.


----------



## coc_james

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glm1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> that's how I would know It was installed
> 
> 
> 
> You must be careful when modifying. You are changing the design and thus lost the designed in SAFETY factor. If you tighten the screws all the way down it would probably break the motherboard.
> You are changing the design so that YOU can determine the needed tightness.
> 
> Your setup is better than 90% of the computers in this thread (for the second time!). If you keep messing with it you WILL break something again!
> 
> And ignore this advice if the only reason you build computers is to see how quickly you can break them
Click to expand...

You are, somewhat, correct.

Do you think that every motherboard is the same thickness? The standoff height is the important factor in mounting the heat sink. If the back plate is not secure, the height of the standoff is compromised. The standoffs are made to take into the consideration the height of the chipset with the CPU installed. The chipset is made to Intel's spec. Motherboard thickness varies. Backplate needs to be tight, and yes, there must be care when tightening the cooler down.


----------



## monohouse

is diamond formula 7 is as good as coolaboratory liquid ultra/pro ?
yhe good idea that you didn't go with the 4.7 at 99 Celsius.... it really is very afraid !


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> the washers I used mite be a little to thick because the back plate screws don't go threw my motherboard all the way . does that matter ? the back plate is now on tight. but the thing that makes me nervous is when mounting the water block the mounting nuts don't stop screwing on . when I used to mount the waterblock on with out the added washers the nuts would stop screwing on and that's how I would know It was installed


Look man I have just gotten to know you and I respect you but please stop trying to modify stuff and possibly damaging your equipment. What you are doing is dangerous and some of the other more experienced people are advising you not to attempt it. I assume you are talking about the h100i that the backplate is loose on? If so you want that female socket level with the motherboard not under.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monohouse*
> 
> is diamond formula 7 is as good as coolaboratory liquid ultra/pro ?
> yhe good idea that you didn't go with the 4.7 at 99 Celsius.... it really is very afraid !


Nope but it is a diamond formula which is ranked one of the top three spots but not familiar with the nano 7 diamond formula but I know it is not conductive. Temps are good so far I will be able to post more results later.


----------



## Alxx

CPUZ 1.70 all versions http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html


----------



## Lesiunta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Warning Bad Cell Pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright so this is what I have to say about not so good temps. This is a 4790k and I did my pentiumk20th chip today. It didn't have a temp problem but just for practice what the hell. Also I did nick the pcb in three places and was worried it was going to bite the dust. I just calmly applied very little nail polish to the pcb where scratched. The chip did have a air bubble at top of processor. To my amaze it still worked. My Pentium is running on a msi pc mate. It is currently downloading backed up movies and running p95 28.5 at normal. 4.2 ghz at 1.162 vcore. Temps are on a thermal take NiC F3 haven't broke 45C. Still plenty of room to play around with this chip. I will do some more pushing. I know it will do 4.7 haven't pushed more then that but hope to get in the 2ghz + club with it.
> 
> At 4.7 stable and Temps at 99c on a custom water loop w/ 1.285 vcore prime stable. Having the head room to actually move to 4.8 was there but not with temps. Now I am just starting this rig back up. I do have a couple of things to say though. I completed this one without nicking the pcb. I was shocked at how horrible under the ihs was. I did not take pics. The middle of the chip didn't have any tim on it. It looked has if it had been put on the caps under the ihs weird thing. The silicon glue was actually on the die itself which probably created a slightly larger gap. Now I didn't have any fancy tim but I did manage to get nano diamond formula 7 from Best Buy. My temps right now are 22-26c at 4.2 at 1.072 vcore vid. Which dropped from 1.086. Also there was a lot of silver shavings in my silicon glue don't know what from but made me freak thinking I scratched the hell out of my pcb. Going to start pushing it and see how far I can get. Even if I only get another 100mhz it was worth the rush of deliding and comfortable temps.


Nice job, Sir!

Yeah I was surprised at how "improved" Intel's new NGPTIM was. NOT
I delidded my last Haswell and pretty much it looks like the same as the DC iteration.

So now it's on to see how can get what higher clockspeed between our batch eh?


----------



## Anusha

anyone using the ASRock Z97M OC Formula board? if so, how good is the board for overclocking? there aren't any reviews out yet. people say the new board is not as good as the Z87M OC Formula. I have to make a decision between it, the Gigabyte Z97MX Gaming 5 and the MSI Z97M Gaming.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lesiunta*
> 
> Nice job, Sir!
> 
> Yeah I was surprised at how "improved" Intel's new NGPTIM was. NOT
> I delidded my last Haswell and pretty much it looks like the same as the DC iteration.
> 
> So now it's on to see how can get what higher clockspeed between our batch eh?


Did you delid your chip already? I am going to see how the nano 7 works and might order some other thermal product at a later date and time. Up to 4.5 so far and temps still looking good.


----------



## RoooDog

Hi all,

New to the forum, but I'm in the club!
Got my 4690K last week, and I am happily stable at 4.4. I want to push it to 4.7 and am looking for some help in that quest.

Rig in the sig, but for brevity, I'm on MSI BIOS rev. 1.3 (trying to love it) on a Z87M Gaming board.
1.25v vCore, but I think I am overvolting at 4.4.

Thoughts?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoooDog*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> New to the forum, but I'm in the club!
> Got my 4690K last week, and I am happily stable at 4.4. I want to push it to 4.7 and am looking for some help in that quest.
> 
> Rig in the sig, but for brevity, I'm on MSI BIOS rev. 1.3 (trying to love it) on a Z87M Gaming board.
> 1.25v vCore, but I think I am overvolting at 4.4.
> 
> Thoughts?


There are plenty of people in this thread that wouldn't mind helping you. I think we need to know exactly what you changed in the bios? If all you changed was vcore then what are your temps at 4.4?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I noticed less stability going from manual to adaptive. Anyone running fixed voltage 24/7?


I....


----------



## RoooDog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> There are plenty of people in this thread that wouldn't mind helping you. I think we need to know exactly what you changed in the bios? If all you changed was vcore then what are your temps at 4.4?


Multiplier at 44
Ring Bus ratio at 35
vCore: 1.25v

Temps maxed at: 72


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoooDog*
> 
> Multiplier at 44
> Ring Bus ratio at 35
> vCore: 1.25v
> 
> Temps maxed at: 72


That really doesn't seem to bad. What are you using to stress with? Also I would look in the bios for any other options that might allow for a lower vcore. Vrm switching etc. Temps seem good for that and you might be able to squeeze another 100- 200 out. People have been playing with the pll voltage and vccin trying to lower it to cool the chip off. What vcore are you comfortable with?


----------



## gagac1971

hello to all here again....i have rog maximux 7 and i7 4790k after some days of cpu overclocking i find the best clock of 4.8 ghz and for that i just put voltage to adaptive 1.302V.
can you tell me if this voltage is too high?my max temp are 74c in full loud.
also i heard that the best way is to put the voltage to manual but i dont know how to add the voltage up when i put on manual ....
can you help me guys to set up my overclock in bios options for the best way possible?
thanks for your help....


----------



## RoooDog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> That really doesn't seem to bad. What are you using to stress with? Also I would look in the bios for any other options that might allow for a lower vcore. Vrm switching etc. Temps seem good for that and you might be able to squeeze another 100- 200 out. People have been playing with the pll voltage and vccin trying to lower it to cool the chip off. What vcore are you comfortable with?


Testing with OCCT and Prime95.
I'm not the biggest fan of this bios, tbh as MSI seem to use proprietary names for everything.
I don't think I want to head north of 1.375v. as I might get too high in temps.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 1. If I bought i5-4690K or i5-4670K and overclock it, how big maximum frequency *without* voltage tweak could I expect?


Usually 4.5. But it's usually very safe to go up to 1.3v or slightly below. According to degradation reports that only start to appear at ~1.35v on 100% load in a year.


----------



## EarlZ

Havent tried the 1.70 yet, does it show vid or current voltage?


----------



## zorc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> anyone using the ASRock Z97M OC Formula board? if so, how good is the board for overclocking? there aren't any reviews out yet. people say the new board is not as good as the Z87M OC Formula. I have to make a decision between it, the Gigabyte Z97MX Gaming 5 and the MSI Z97M Gaming.


Z97M OC Formula is not as good as Z87M OC Formula, you can read from this post on about differences: http://www.overclock.net/t/1484906/wccf-asrock-z97-motherboards-exposed-z97-oc-oc-formula-z97-extreme-6-fatal1ty-z97x-killer-z97e-itx-ac-detailed/60#post_22234354

Vrm's on Z97M OCF are less and of worse quality, also board is missing many OC relevant/important features (dual-bios, clear cmos button, post code, reset button...) but most important is the VRM section.
If i had to buy matx i would go for the Z87M OC Formula, it supports Devils Canyon and is a very good OC board. It is nearly the same as the bigger Z87 OC Formula wether the Z97M OC Formula by far is not.


----------



## EarlZ

So I tried the CPU-Z 1.70 and the voltage read out on it is in line with my digital multimeter, HWinfo64. v1.64 was showing anything between 1.212 ~ 1.224 while real temp is at 1.190, HWinfo is showing 1.200 and 1.198 on some cores. Would this make the 1.70 the most accurate read out as it is also in line with my digital multi meter.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> So I tried the CPU-Z 1.70 and the voltage read out on it is in line with my digital multimeter, HWinfo64. v1.64 was showing anything between 1.212 ~ 1.224 while real temp is at 1.190, HWinfo is showing 1.200 and 1.198 on some cores. Would this make the 1.70 the most accurate read out as it is also in line with my digital multi meter.


Yep. Believe the multimeter first. The sensor chips HWInfo detects also seem to act as multimeters, directly reading out of the metal, but I don't know if they are as precise (but they seem precise enough usually).


----------



## Lesiunta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Did you delid your chip already? I am going to see how the nano 7 works and might order some other thermal product at a later date and time. Up to 4.5 so far and temps still looking good.


Oh did I ever!

To put things in perspective, at idle I would be at 40C-45C (4.7GH) and while gaming BF4 I would be in the 65C if not 75C range.

Now at idle the delidded DC sits 30 degrees average and BF4 never goves above 55C. It's like I have just installed a more advanced watercooling loop. Crazy!


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lesiunta*
> 
> Oh did I ever!
> 
> To put things in perspective, at idle I would be at 40C-45C (4.7GH) and while gaming BF4 I would be in the 65C if not 75C range.
> 
> Now at idle the delidded DC sits 30 degrees average and BF4 never goves above 55C. It's like I have just installed a more advanced watercooling loop. Crazy!


with HT off and speedstep on I am idle at 25C
and thats a 4.8G OC; 1.359v

with HT on and SpST off, temps rise to 33+ idle


----------



## EarlZ

CPU Multi: 47
Uncore: 40
HT: Enabled

Vcore 1.305v
Vccin 1.960v

Getting 101 BSOD on the X264V2 test in about 10mins









Was even hoping to get 4.7 with less than 1.300v oh well..

With SPD profile loaded on my board the max turbo is always active for all 4 cores instead of just x44 for single threading. I'll test it further with just the 'stock' speed of 4.4Ghz on all 4 cores with auto voltage of 1.200v and see how stable it goes. Kinda sad if its stable at 1.200v @ 4.4Ghz and it needs more than 1.305v for 4.7

Getting 70c with 1.200v btw kinda feels toasty.


----------



## orndorf77

I seen a video on youtube of someone deliding using a blowdryer and a vice . but on the video it looked like he was tightening the vice a lot . is this method safer then using the hamer and vice method ?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I seen a video on youtube of someone deliding using a blowdryer and a vice . but on the video it looked like he was tightening the vice a lot . is this method safer then using the hamer and vice method ?


It was discussed a long time ago and deemed one of the safest methods to delid. What is the purpose of the hairdryer in this process though?


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I seen a video on youtube of someone deliding using a blowdryer and a vice . but on the video it looked like he was tightening the vice a lot . is this method safer then using the hamer and vice method ?


Good point. Carefully using a heat gun (so you don't fry the components) could probably loosen the IHS fairly easy, and then removing it with a razor blade while it's lightly held inside the vice (so you don't burn yourself) would probably work great.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> CPU Multi: 47
> Uncore: 40
> HT: Enabled
> 
> Vcore 1.305v
> Vccin 1.960v
> 
> Getting 101 BSOD on the X264V2 test in about 10mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was even hoping to get 4.7 with less than 1.300v oh well..
> 
> With SPD profile loaded on my board the max turbo is always active for all 4 cores instead of just x44 for single threading. I'll test it further with just the 'stock' speed of 4.4Ghz on all 4 cores with auto voltage of 1.200v and see how stable it goes. Kinda sad if its stable at 1.200v @ 4.4Ghz and it needs more than 1.305v for 4.7
> 
> Getting 70c with 1.200v btw kinda feels toasty.


Trying x45 now with 1.200v seems theres a sign of stability as Im on the second loop right now with 4.7 it crashes at about 10mins into the test. I find it hard to accept that more than 1.305 is needed for 4.7Ghz when 4.5 can possibly be stable at 1.200v~ish volts.


----------



## Anth Seebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Usually 4.5. But it's usually very safe to go up to 1.3v or slightly below. According to degradation reports that only start to appear at ~1.35v on 100% load in a year.


Ive only seen 1 OCN user post 1 report from a hardware site that said they experienced degradation @ ~1.4+V. With such a small sample size I don't put too much weight on such claims.

I would be interested to see evidence from more reports, so far Ive seen alot of here-say , but not much evidence.

Having said that, haswell is already plenty fast @ 4.2, which most cpus do comfortably at low volts.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> Ive only seen 1 OCN user post 1 report from a hardware site that said they experienced degradation @ ~1.4+V. With such a small sample size I don't put too much weight on such claims.
> 
> I would be interested to see evidence from more reports, so far Ive seen alot of here-say , but not much evidence.
> 
> Having said that, haswell is already plenty fast @ 4.2, which most cpus do comfortably at low volts.


100% load in a year if going 24/7 is like 5 years for the average user... I don't think you've been in my thread because I've repeated my CPU situations multiple times. Degradation hit @ 1.42v vcore, 2.15v vrin, 100% load every night when I sleep, gaming loads when I'm awake, 100% load when I'm not at the computer but still awake. But I had very high vrin too, you can say vrin was the cause of that. Personally, I don't care, the last 100mhz is a red herring because once you reach for it and you use the CPU like I do, you'll just have to give up that 100mhz later on when the CPU farts. Haswell is good enough for me but not plenty fast.


----------



## RoooDog

Highest I've been able to go on the 4690k is 4.5 @ 1.275v, with avg temps just under 80C (maxed 1 core out at 83C)
Sadly, I think that may be the ceiling of my current cooling setup.

http://valid.canardpc.com/s9cbvc


----------



## Anth Seebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 100% load in a year if going 24/7 is like 5 years for the average user... I don't think you've been in my thread because I've repeated my CPU situations multiple times. Degradation hit @ 1.42v vcore, 2.15v vrin, 100% load every night when I sleep, gaming loads when I'm awake, 100% load when I'm not at the computer but still awake. But I had very high vrin too, you can say vrin was the cause of that. Personally, I don't care, the last 100mhz is a red herring because once you reach for it and you use the CPU like I do, you'll just have to give up that 100mhz later on when the CPU farts. Haswell is good enough for me but not plenty fast.


Oh yes, Ive seen you say your cpu degraded, make that 2 reports Ive see, thanks for the reminder. 1.42v isnt that bad, 2.15Vccin 24/7 is tho. If you could do 1.42V with 1.85-1.90V and your temps were 70-80C load I think your chip would be fine based on the lack of evidence for haswell degradation.

Haswell is the fastest single thread cpu available , I guess we have to wait for AMD to compete before we all get bigger single thread improvements. Having said that, It's plenty fast for all my games.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> Yeah, but
> Oh yes, Ive seen you say your cpu degraded, make that 2 reports Ive see, thanks for the reminder. 1.42v isnt that bad, 2.15Vccin 24/7 is tho. If you could do 1.42V with 1.85-1.90V and your temps were 70-80C load I think your chip would be fine based on the lack of evidence for haswell degradation.
> 
> Haswell is the fastest single thread cpu available , I guess we have to wait for AMD to compete before we all get bigger single thread improvements. Having said that, It's plenty fast for all my games.


AMD can't do single thread improvements to save their life, lol. The temps I had under load was 70s peak, I don't hit 80C.


----------



## Anth Seebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> AMD can't do single thread improvements to save their life, lol. The temps I had under load was 70s peak, I don't hit 80C.


We can only hope









Good temps, but dangerous 24/7 voltage of 2.15Vccin imho.

Out of curiousity have you tested your cpu in another motherboard ?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> We can only hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good temps, but dangerous 24/7 voltage of 2.15Vccin imho.
> 
> Out of curiousity have you tested your cpu in another motherboard ?


Nope.


----------



## smoke2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Usually 4.5. But it's usually very safe to go up to 1.3v or slightly below. According to degradation reports that only start to appear at ~1.35v on 100% load in a year.


I wouldn't like to do any voltage tweak.
I mean, I will only overclock it on max. frequency without voltage move.
My cooler is weak.
Which frequency can I expect?


----------



## Wezzor

How do I join the club btw? Just take a screenshot of CPU-Z with my OC name next to it is enough?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> How do I join the club btw? Just take a screenshot of CPU-Z with my OC name next to it is enough?


a cpuz validation in my ocn username is all i did.. you will find a sign up link in the first post.. you cant miss it


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> a cpuz validation in my ocn username is all i did.. you will find a sign up link in the first post.. you cant miss it


Thanks!


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> 1.42v isnt that bad, 2.15Vccin 24/7 is tho.


Do you have a source of that? The vcore is a voltage that actually supplies the cores. The VIN only goes to the voltage regulators for conversion.

It might be dangerous indeed but intuitively I'd care more about vcore.

Both are important of course, plus others like ring.

PS. Find the Haswell death thread.


----------



## EarlZ

6hrs with x264 stability test on 1.200v 4.5Ghz so I would consider this 99% stable. I might do an overnight run or not as I find it really unhealtyh for the CPU to run betweet 68-74c in 12-24hrs.

Now If I can find the root cause of my 101 BSOD on 4.7Ghz @ 1.305v that would be sweet


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 6hrs with x264 stability test on 1.200v 4.5Ghz so I would consider this 99% stable. I might do an overnight run or not as I find it really unhealtyh for the CPU to run betweet 68-74c in 12-24hrs.
> 
> Now If I can find the root cause of my 101 BSOD on 4.7Ghz @ 1.305v that would be sweet


What about 4.6GHz?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 6hrs with x264 stability test on 1.200v 4.5Ghz so I would consider this 99% stable. I might do an overnight run or not as I find it really unhealtyh for the CPU to run betweet 68-74c in 12-24hrs.
> 
> Now If I can find the root cause of my 101 BSOD on 4.7Ghz @ 1.305v that would be sweet
> 
> 
> 
> What about 4.6GHz?
Click to expand...

I havent tried 4.6Ghz yet, This is the first attempt to OC as I got this a few days ago. I just based it on the auto voltage of 1.200 on 4.4 (turbo), I went straight with 4.7Ghz and just backed down to 4.5Ghz for now. Maybe ill leave it for another 6hrs.. just maybe..


----------



## A L I E N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> this is off topic . i just added washers to my corsair h100i back plate trying to improve my cpu temperatures . i used the last of my gelid gc extreme on my last mount so i used some cheap cooler master thermal paste and my temperatures went up 3 degrees Celsius form 75c to 78c . i thought adding the washers would make up for using the cheap thermal paste i was wrong . i then wound up removing the extra washers and when i ran aida64 my temperatures hit 90c after 1 minute i panicked and then put the washes back on and ran aida64 and my temperatures hit 90c again after 1 minute . i then got smart and reset my cmos and my temperatures went back down to 78c . i now ordered gelid gc extreme again hopefully my temperatures go back to where they were at 75c . should i leave the extra washers on when i apply the gelid gc extreme or remove them ?


Have you ever heard the phase "leave well enough alone", just saying.


----------



## Anth Seebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Do you have a source of that? The vcore is a voltage that actually supplies the cores. The VIN only goes to the voltage regulators for conversion.
> 
> It might be dangerous indeed but intuitively I'd care more about vcore.
> 
> Both are important of course, plus others like ring.
> 
> PS. Find the Haswell death thread.


Only the haswell death/degradation thread you mentioned. http://www.overclock.net/t/1409797/the-haswell-death-degradation-thread

In that thread there is hardly any cases of degradation even with haswell version 1 being out about a year, certainly not enough cases to conclude much. However it is interesting that those cases were using Vccin > 2.0+V. There's quite a few using 1.35+vcore for months with no problems but I assume they have good cooling.


----------



## daguardian

All the extra washers are doing is creating more space between the plate and the cpu - which means you won't get as good a contact and have higher temps - take them out and see what results you get.


----------



## coc_james

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> All the extra washers are doing is creating more space between the plate and the cpu - which means you won't get as good a contact and have higher temps - take them out and see what results you get.


 wow.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> All the extra washers are doing is creating more space between the plate and the cpu - which means you won't get as good a contact and have higher temps - take them out and see what results you get.


I hate to disagree with you but with the extra washers the contact is actually better. The washers fill the gap between the motherboard and the backplate. With out them if he has more the 2 to 3 mm of wiggle room. His waterblock has 2 - 3 mm of wiggle room. Take away the space on the back side of the motherboard and the wiggle room is gone. Unless he added the washers on the wrong side?


----------



## MCFC

My room is 31c...is it better if i wait a couple of weeks until the temps go down before I start ocing my 4790k?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> My room is 31c...is it better if i wait a couple of weeks until the temps go down before I start ocing my 4790k?


woot ??????
my room have 30+ (city near mountains with no airflow) how can ur in england have 30 ???

had some fun this morning


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> woot ??????
> my room have 30+ (city near mountains with no airflow) how can ur in england have 30 ???
> 
> had some fun this morning


I'm in holland


----------



## coc_james

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> All the extra washers are doing is creating more space between the plate and the cpu - which means you won't get as good a contact and have higher temps - take them out and see what results you get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to disagree with you but with the extra washers the contact is actually better. The washers fill the gap between the motherboard and the backplate. With out them if he has more the 2 to 3 mm of wiggle room. His waterblock has 2 - 3 mm of wiggle room. Take away the space on the back side of the motherboard and the wiggle room is gone. Unless he added the washers on the wrong side?
Click to expand...

Thanks, I hadn't had coffee yet, thus I was lacking the patience to explain that.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A L I E N*
> 
> Have you ever heard the phase "leave well enough alone", just saying.


I left the added washers on and went to my local tiger direct and bought cooler master thermal fusion 400 paste and my max temp is now 74c 1 degree Celsius lower and my idle temps are definitely lower then when I had the corsair h100i mounted they way it is supposed to be out of the box and using gelid gc extreme thermal paste applied . I know gelid gc extreme is better then cooler master fusion 400 . do you think the added washers helped a little ? i also just ordered some more gelid gc extreme . do you think my temps will go down some more if i leave the extra washers on and apply gelid gc extreme ? even if my temps go down even just 1 or 2 degrees Celsius it will be worth it for me to remount my corsair h100i with the gelid gc extreme . i am very anal about temperatures


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coc_james*
> 
> Thanks, I hadn't had coffee yet, thus I was lacking the patience to explain that.


Was 3/4's through my first cup. This solution worked well for my h100I.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I left the added washers on and went to my local tiger direct and bought cooler master thermal fusion 400 paste and my max temp is now 74c 1 degree Celsius lower and my idle temps are definitely lower then when I had the corsair h100i mounted they way it is supposed to be out of the box and using gelid gc extreme thermal paste applied . I know gelid gc extreme is better then cooler master fusion 400 . do you think the added washers helped a little ? i also just ordered some more gelid gc extreme . do you think my temps will go down some more if i leave the extra washers on and apply gelid gc extreme ? even if my temps go down even just 1 or 2 degrees Celsius it will be worth it for me to remount my corsair h100i with the gelid gc extreme . i am very anal about temperatures


It isn't worth touching at all, ever. How much money do you have into this already? In a different thread you said money is very tight, yet you likely have close to a grand spent going from a 4770k at 4.2 ghz to a 4790 at 4.7. Your temps are fine and will not run that hot when doing normal things. If you choose not to listen to this advice and continue to play with things, bookmark this post so no one has to say "I told you so" when you destroy something and are complaining that you wish you hadn't done anything.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> My room is 31c...is it better if i wait a couple of weeks until the temps go down before I start ocing my 4790k?


Personally, I say just the opposite.

I like to do my OCing during the summer months to find my MAX temps. If you try finding your max OC during the winter months you'll probably end up having to back off a bit once it starts getting hot out again (at least this has been my experience)


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> Personally, I say just the opposite.
> 
> I like to do my OCing during the summer months to find my MAX temps. If you try finding your max OC during the winter months you'll probably end up having to back off a bit once it starts getting hot out again (at least this has been my experience)


damm right








from 4.8ghz ended at 4.5ghz


----------



## KnownDragon

Okay so at 4.7 vcore 1.26 temps with 28.5 reached 84c . Now this is with fans on turbo so they don't kick in really till 70c. Did this for a couple of hours then ran Occt CPU Linpak with 90% mem used. Temps reached 87c. So I am going on to 4.8 and will work on getting this stable. Now ofcourse the 4.7 isn't justified 24/7 but the 24/7 runs I want to use for my highest overclock. Right now I am up to 4.8 at 1.3 vcore and am willing to go to 1.375 and up to 1.45 if 5.ghz is obtainable. I don't think it would be unless I went bare die cooling.

Also using Antec Nano 7 Formula which is not the best but keeps up with as5.


----------



## lolapaloza

I just buy i5 4690K. My first oc test: [email protected]
http://valid.x86.fr/k6jqwg

Edit.
Welcome to all


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolapaloza*
> 
> I just buy i5 4690K. My first oc test: [email protected]
> http://valid.x86.fr/k6jqwg


Welcome to OCN, lolapaloza.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Okay so at 4.7 vcore 1.26 temps with 28.5 reached 84c . Now this is with fans on turbo so they don't kick in really till 70c. Did this for a couple of hours then ran Occt CPU Linpak with 90% mem used. Temps reached 87c. So I am going on to 4.8 and will work on getting this stable. Now ofcourse the 4.7 isn't justified 24/7 but the 24/7 runs I want to use for my highest overclock. Right now I am up to 4.8 at 1.3 vcore and am willing to go to 1.375 and up to 1.45 if 5.ghz is obtainable. I don't think it would be unless I went bare die cooling.
> 
> Also using Antec Nano 7 Formula which is not the best but keeps up with as5.


hello here whit my i7 4790 k i can do 4.8 ghz whit 1.315V.what do you think can i leave like this for every day usage?temp dont pass about 73c whit swiftech h 220 in all games that i play.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hello here whit my i7 4790 k i can do 4.8 ghz whit 1.315V.what do you think can i leave like this for every day usage?temp dont pass about 73c whit swiftech h 220 in all games that i play.


Wouldn't see why not.

Here is my latest at 4.8 think I will push for 4.9 here shortly.


----------



## gobblebox

Finally got around to validating & posting OC results (haven't tested prime95 extensively yet) so far:





I'll be delidding this bad boy tomorrow. After which, I should hit 4.9 @ ~1.40vcore

*CPU-Z Validation:*
http://valid.x86.fr/niit8j

Edit: Formatting & Images


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Wouldn't see why not.
> 
> Here is my latest at 4.8 think I will push for 4.9 here shortly.


hey do you know how to put the voltage to manual mode?i have rog maximum 7 and i just know how to put voltage to adaptive but when switch to manual mode i don't know where to add more voltage...i appreciate some help...


----------



## burgergod

Hi friends,

First I'd like to say I'm 9001% new when it comes to overclocking. I've been fiddling around a bit with settings and I have a question.

According to AIDA64 my CPU Core voltage is 1.140v (i set the offset mode to "-" in my bios) . Sometimes it says 1.155v when I'm running IBT. I'm running the chip at 4.4ghz.

Pretty sure it runs stable, been running IBT for 20 minutes. Getting a maximum temperature of 73c according to RealTemp. Even played some battlefield.

Anyway, If I'm not mistaken my cpu is stuck in turbo boost mode. It doesn't want to clock back when my cpu is doing nothing. I also went back to my bios and reset to default. After that it was still stuck @ 4400mhz. My idle temperature is around 34 (core #2 is for some reason 37c) degrees Celsius (according to RealTemp)

Any ideas?


----------



## Caos

lower the voltage a bit more.

1.176

more than 1 hour prime95 SMALL FFTs


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey do you know how to put the voltage to manual mode?i have rog maximum 7 and i just know how to put voltage to adaptive but when switch to manual mode i don't know where to add more voltage...i appreciate some help...


click on auto and it will give you choice.


----------



## orndorf77

when stress testing my i7 4790k core 2 and core 3 are the hottest cores and both core 2 and core 3 reach 74c the same temperature . is this normal ? because when I used to stress test other processors my hottest core used to be 4 to 5 degrees Celsius hotter then my 2nd hottest core I never had 2 cores running at the same exact temperature


----------



## lolapaloza

What procesor cache voltage should i set, if i have Vcore 1.2v (4500Mhz), and ratio cache 42? Now i set 1,2v too, Is it ok?


----------



## opt33

lowering vrin/vccin actually increases cpu package power and increases temps...ie just opposite of what some were saying?

Running prime 28.5 small ffts at 4.7ghz, 1.29v, using GTL to switch just vccin/vrin realtime
with vrin/vccin 2.1v cpu package power 153W, temps max 74C
with vrin/vccin 1.9V cpu package power 168W, temps max 75C
with vrin/vccin 1.7v, cpu package power 184W, temps max 75C, but other temps were higher on avg.

Can someone else using HWM confirm, that lowering vccin/vrin actually increase package power and temps. package power more noticeable than temps however. kow from wall would be interesting as well.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> lowering vrin/vccin actually increases cpu package power and increases temps...ie just opposite of what some were saying?
> 
> Running prime 28.5 small ffts at 4.7ghz, 1.29v, using GTL to switch just vccin/vrin realtime
> with vrin/vccin 2.1v cpu package power 153W, temps max 74C
> with vrin/vccin 1.9V cpu package power 168W, temps max 75C
> with vrin/vccin 1.7v, cpu package power 184W, temps max 75C, but other temps were higher on avg.
> 
> Can someone else using HWM confirm, that lowering vccin/vrin actually increase package power and temps. package power more noticeable than temps however. kow from wall would be interesting as well.


I can confirm it. Temps actually level out using 2.015 vccin. I am able to stress test 4.9 at 1.375 only with out avx instruction. with avx instruction temps are 105c. I can stress 4.8 at 1.3 with all instructions with max temps of 89 c so I am going to stick with the 4.8 might even just test the cpu at 4.9 without the instruction then give a vcore boost.

I do agree with you that the vccin does the opposite of what some are saying. Maybe this is by motherboard or is it by all design?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolapaloza*
> 
> What procesor cache voltage should i set, if i have Vcore 1.2v (4500Mhz), and ratio cache 42? Now i set 1,2v too, Is it ok?


Not trying to be mean but set cache multi to 40 for min and max then find your core overclock first vcore and multi. Then go for the cache once you have found your core overclock. Cache will add heat and for 4.5 I had to have 1.25 cache voltage.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> click on auto and it will give you choice.


ok i know that but when i choose manual mode then where can i rise up the voltage?that is the problem i don't know where to rise the voltage after choosing manual mode....


----------



## EarlZ

15hrs now on 4.5Ghz with the x264 test this should be enough but ill complete the 128 loops currently at 99th


----------



## lolapaloza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Not trying to be mean but set cache multi to 40 for min and max then find your core overclock first vcore and multi. Then go for the cache once you have found your core overclock. Cache will add heat and for 4.5 I had to have 1.25 cache voltage.


Ok. I set ratio cache [email protected]
Now I testing core [email protected]


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> ok i know that but when i choose manual mode then where can i rise up the voltage?that is the problem i don't know where to rise the voltage after choosing manual mode....


right below it should be a selection


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> right below it should be a selection


ok i will check then...thanks


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burgergod*
> 
> Hi friends,
> 
> First I'd like to say I'm 9001% new when it comes to overclocking. I've been fiddling around a bit with settings and I have a question.
> 
> According to AIDA64 my CPU Core voltage is 1.140v (i set the offset mode to "-" in my bios) . Sometimes it says 1.155v when I'm running IBT. I'm running the chip at 4.4ghz.
> 
> Pretty sure it runs stable, been running IBT for 20 minutes. Getting a maximum temperature of 73c according to RealTemp. Even played some battlefield.
> 
> Anyway, If I'm not mistaken my cpu is stuck in turbo boost mode. It doesn't want to clock back when my cpu is doing nothing. I also went back to my bios and reset to default. After that it was still stuck @ 4400mhz. My idle temperature is around 34 (core #2 is for some reason 37c) degrees Celsius (according to RealTemp)
> 
> Any ideas?


I have actually heard some motherboards do this by default... especially MSI motherboards (specifically the gaming series) but I'm not sure just something I heard a while ago


----------



## opt33

+1, yep turbo means your cpu runs at 4.4ghz until the load forces it down to 4.2ghz if power limits exceeded. so staying at 4.4 instead of 4 is the norm.


----------



## orndorf77

I think I am going to delid my i7 4790k again . this time I am going to use the hammer and vice method . what side of the cpu should I hit with the hammer ? and does it matter what side of the cpu I hit with the hammer ? also is it necessary to clean off the black glue from the pcb and the hs ? and is cooler master thermal fusion 400 good enough thermal paste to use ?


----------



## blueMach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I think I am going to delid my i7 4790k again . this time I am going to use the hammer and vice method . what side of the cpu should I hit with the hammer ? and does it matter what side of the cpu I hit with the hammer ? also is it necessary to clean off the black glue from the pcb and the hs ? and is cooler master thermal fusion 400 good enough thermal paste to use ?


Not trying to be mean, but I gotta say if you didn't have so many posts, I would have to think your playing games on this forum


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I think I am going to delid my i7 4790k again . this time I am going to use the hammer and vice method . what side of the cpu should I hit with the hammer ? and does it matter what side of the cpu I hit with the hammer ? also is it necessary to clean off the black glue from the pcb and the hs ? and is cooler master thermal fusion 400 good enough thermal paste to use ?


If I was you I would not do the delid. Be happy with what you have. You already destroyed one and you might end up ruining this one. Since you are going to though make sure to cover the caps with finger nail polish. Watch plenty of tutorials first. Then if you do mess it up which there is a good chance don't whine about destroying it then post you are rmaing it. A lot of people from the places you buy from frequent here. So please do not admit to fraud again on public forum.

I.E. New Egg employees do visit this site. If one happened to tell his supervisor could lead to federal or state charges.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> If I was you I would not do the delid. Be happy with what you have. You already destroyed one and you might end up ruining this one. Since you are going to though make sure to cover the caps with finger nail polish. Watch plenty of tutorials first. Then if you do mess it up which there is a good chance don't whine about destroying it then post you are rmaing it. A lot of people from the places you buy from frequent here. So please do not admit to fraud again on public forum.
> 
> I.E. New Egg employees do visit this site. If one happened to tell his supervisor could lead to federal or state charges.


what do you mean put nail polish on the capacitors that are around the die ?

I did not admit to fraud I told newegg.com exactly what I did to the cpu they even wrote it down and I am still waiting to see if they except my rma


----------



## burgergod

So running 4.4ghz @ 1.140 vcore 24/7 isn't a bad thing?


----------



## blueMach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burgergod*
> 
> So running 4.4ghz @ 1.140 vcore 24/7 isn't a bad thing?


This is fine. I'm running mine at 47x 1.25 vcore, 35x 1.13 cache, and 1.9 vccin. I've stressed it multiple times with OCCT, PovRay, iXTU, x264. Max temps 74


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> what do you mean put nail polish on the capacitors that are around the die ?
> 
> I did not admit to fraud I told newegg.com exactly what I did to the cpu they even wrote it down and I am still waiting to see if they except my rma


You're going to destroy a good chip? Man, you will never be happy.


----------



## stubass

this is funny
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?p=321829


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> You're going to destroy a good chip? Man, you will never be happy.


I decided not to delid I'm going to upgrade my corsair h100i to a cooler master eisberg 240l prestige when I get some money . and my chip is not as good as everybody thinks I just got a bsod in the middle of playing call of duty ghosts . the auto voltage And 1.224v in cpu-z is not sufficient enough for my overclock of 4.7ghz


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I decided not to delid I'm going to upgrade my corsair h100i to a cooler master eisberg 240l prestige when I get some money . and my chip is not as good as everybody thinks I just got a bsod in the middle of playing call of duty ghosts . the auto voltage And 1.224v in cpu-z is not sufficient enough for my overclock of 4.7ghz


I bet that upgrade is minimal. Enjoy what you have and leave it alone. 2 degrees means nothing. It baffles me why you are putting so much time and effort into buying multiple CPUs to see which one you can OC the highest so you can play COD with dual 780s. You could OC your CPU to 10 ghz and COD is going to be the same.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I bet that upgrade is minimal. Enjoy what you have and leave it alone. 2 degrees means nothing. It baffles me why you are putting so much time and effort into buying multiple CPUs to see which one you can OC the highest so you can play COD with dual 780s. You could OC your CPU to 10 ghz and COD is going to be the same.


maybe your rite .


----------



## Bluemustang

So my 4790k 4.7ghz survived linx at 1.21 or 1.22v but now im playing my games it keeps wanting more and more and more. I've notched up .005v at a time up to 1.25v and it is still 124ing in games but not linx. I always thought 124s to be voltage related but might there be some other voltages like input or whatever to help stabilize this besides straight vcore? Seems strange it passes linx at 1.22 but needs so much more to play a game which doesnt take the temps out of the 50s.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I decided not to delid I'm going to upgrade my corsair h100i to a cooler master eisberg 240l prestige when I get some money . and my chip is not as good as everybody thinks I just got a bsod in the middle of playing call of duty ghosts . the auto voltage And 1.224v in cpu-z is not sufficient enough for my overclock of 4.7ghz


Sounds like you enjoy throwing money away. Total waste of time making that upgrade especially without delid and how little voltage you are running. Don't make me send the DC police to seize your chip!

In all seriousness, are you trying for max bench?

Find a nice stable setting that can run x264 for a few hours without crashing, don't worry about temp too much since you're well within reasonable voltage.


----------



## gobblebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> So my 4790k 4.7ghz survived linx at 1.21 or 1.22v but now im playing my games it keeps wanting more and more and more. I've notched up .005v at a time up to 1.25v and it is still 124ing in games but not linx. I always thought 124s to be voltage related but might there be some other voltages like input or whatever to help stabilize this besides straight vcore? Seems strange it passes linx at 1.22 but needs so much more to play a game which doesnt take the temps out of the 50s.


You should be increasing Uncore Voltage instead
124 BSODS are related to the cache - give that a shot & see what you come up with


----------



## Bluemustang

Thanks ill give that a try


----------



## ctguy1955

Reading about all of the 4790K's that are reaching 4.7 and 4.8 is making me very happy. I really messed up and went about everything in the wrong way. I sold my 4770K on ebay for 221 and then ordered the 4790K and received an L4 batch. When I put the new cpu in the 1150 socket of my Maximus VI Formula, it kept giving me a 55 code and the dram light was on.
After spending about 4 hours reading, I pulled the cpu out and found out I had bent a bunch of socket pins with my dust cover. Idiot me tried to put the dust cover on the inside instead of on the outside of the frame. VERY costly mistake. I ordered a "open box" from new egg and when it arrived I did the 1505 bios update ( it came with 1402 ) and all I got for a code was 00.

Reading many things about taking the cpu out and then doing the bios upgrade did not work either and I did not have my H100i too tight. I ended up ordering a celeron G1840 to either find out that my new mb or cpu is bad. The new cpu will arrive this wednesday, and if its the 4790k that is bad, its going to be a close call returning it within the 30 days as I bought it on june 7th, and the 30 day thing means they have to get it in the mail by the 30 days. You can order something and if it comes from California and takes 5 days to get to you, the 5 days counts towards the 30, not 30 days in
your possession. Anyway, I cant believe I did something so stupid, and im paying for it not only in money, but BF4 has the new Dragons Teeth DLC available and Im not able to play it !!! GRRRRRR



EDIT... Ya know its funny, I was just looking at my "rating" on here, and its Commodore 64. While looking for my Amiga 500 PSU in the attic today, I found two C64
PSU's and put them on craigslist for sale. I cant find the amiga 500 one so I can test it out and sell that "Vintage" for some money to buy a new VII Formula z97 board.


----------



## stubass

that sucks dude, sorry to hear









I use a CPU for a dust cover on like 5 different mobos i have sitting here from 775 - AM3


----------



## EarlZ

Is a bsod 101 only related to vcore? My cpu can do 4.5Ghz at 1.200v and possibly lower but i get 101 on 4.7 even at 1.305v I havent tried 4.6 yet


----------



## lolapaloza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is a bsod 101 only related to vcore? My cpu can do 4.5Ghz at 1.200v and possibly lower but i get 101 on 4.7 even at 1.305v I havent tried 4.6 yet


My chip is the same. [email protected] 1.2v is rock stable, but [email protected] 1,303v is unstable. XTU passed, but OCCT after ten minutes test, restarting my PC.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is a bsod 101 only related to vcore? My cpu can do 4.5Ghz at 1.200v and possibly lower but i get 101 on 4.7 even at 1.305v I havent tried 4.6 yet


http://www.sevenforums.com/crash-lockup-debug-how/63501-stop-0x101-clock_watchdog_timeout-troubleshtg.html

believe you need more voltage, you need to try 4.6 instead of jumping to 4.7; the voltage inc from 4.5->4.6->4.7 can be very high


----------



## Bluemustang

Question about turbo boost. I'm using speedstep and adaptive voltage for my overclock with 47 the max multi. Now i hadnt realized i had turbo boost enabled but once i disabled it the max multi i hit is 40. I have to disable turbo to get the 47 mutli.

Whats up with that?
And also doesnt turbo boost only boost 1 core to said speed?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is a bsod 101 only related to vcore? My cpu can do 4.5Ghz at 1.200v and possibly lower but i get 101 on 4.7 even at 1.305v I havent tried 4.6 yet


Needs more vcore for 4.7GHz:
*
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?266589-The-OverClockers-BSOD-code-list*


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Sounds like you enjoy throwing money away. Total waste of time making that upgrade especially without delid and how little voltage you are running. Don't make me send the DC police to seize your chip!
> 
> In all seriousness, are you trying for max bench?
> 
> Find a nice stable setting that can run x264 for a few hours without crashing, don't worry about temp too much since you're well within reasonable voltage.


Is intel extreme tuning utility stability test god enough for stressing my cpu ? I am having problems installing x264


----------



## lolapaloza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> Is intel extreme tuning utility stability test god enough for stressing my cpu ? I am having problems installing x264


Is not enough. My CPU passed XTU [email protected],3v, but OCCT, after ten minutes stress, restarting my PC.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> Is intel extreme tuning utility stability test god enough for stressing my cpu ? I am having problems installing x264


the xtu benchmark test is more stressful than the stress test


----------



## mjrhealth

Turboboost will adjust the spped to what is set. My defaults where something like 44, 44 43 42. if you set them all to 44 thats what it will boost too. I believe if you turn off all the power saving features it wil lstay there. Currently at 4.6 @ 1.223


----------



## glm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> ok i know that but when i choose manual mode then where can i rise up the voltage?that is the problem i don't know where to rise the voltage after choosing manual mode....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> right below it should be a selection


Right below it is the word "Auto" in a textbox.

In that textbox where it says Auto, type your number, ex. 1.250

Be careful what you type. If you forget the leading "1" your voltage would be 2.50!


----------



## TTheuns

Finally found a video on how to delid the 4790K:


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> lowering vrin/vccin actually increases cpu package power and increases temps...


I had speculated why that may happen. But it's uncertain. I thought that on lower voltages, the current required will increase (for the same frequency and stress testing load), and by doing that the power supply may drop efficiency and as a result trigger both higher temperatures and higher needs for input wattage since the power losses (to heat) are higher.

This is entirely (if it happens) depended on the quality of the voltage regulator/power supply system. e.g. getting the common example of PSUs, a very big PSU may even raise efficiency on higher load instead of dropping it while a lower max wattage PSU will do the opposite at a certain same load.

I've no idea what happens with the IVR (if it happens in that way) but it's possibly not very efficient on high loads given its bad record and the ditching it's getting on Skylake.

The supply in question of said efficiency is only the IVR if it's as I describe it because the package power HWMonitor reports appears to be the same or almost the same with the power output of the motherboard to the IVR so any losses on the m/b supply or the PSU appear to be irrelevant (we only see the final result after those loses).


----------



## KnownDragon

So I type this from my system while p28.5 is running. I went with direct die cooling. My temps now are 70c at 4.8 with 1.34 vcore. Not sure I need this much now. When I stuck the ram back in I got a bios code readout error 55. After some research I fear that I may have bent a couple of pins causing the cpu not to see dual channel memory. Now I did have a screw fall just above the ram dim slots so maybe I didn't bend any pins. I am enjoying the temps now. I did not use a naked die mounting system. I used my raystorm mounting and very carefully mounted it. No guts no glory. I do think though with this extra cooling maybe 5.ghz is within grasp.


----------



## Peppy197

where do these OverClockers BSOD code display

I have an ASUS M7H, is it on the little LEDs inside?

I thought that once you get a BSOD there is no displaying of anything


----------



## DarthBaggins

Normally when the BSOD comes up there is a numerical code that is displayed, that's what I've seen many times when I was pushing my 8350 to 5-5.1 with no avail.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Normally when the BSOD comes up there is a numerical code that is displayed, that's what I've seen many times when I was pushing my 8350 to 5-5.1 with no avail.


When I get these Blue-Screens-Of-Death, there is simply a total freeze-up >> nothing new displays, except maybe some or all of the screen in the proverbial Blue....


----------



## orndorf77

is occt a hard stability test to pass ?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Ok, yeah I've had that too, or it displays the error then goes black too fast to catch the code


----------



## orndorf77

yesterday I got a bsod in the middle of playing call of duty ghosts team death match . I am trying to get my i7 4790k stable @ 4.7ghz . I set my v-core to 1.23v in my bios and 1.248v in cpu-z . I then ran occt stability test and then fell a sleep when I woke up this morning I got a bsod again . is occt a hard stability test to pass ? also after I got the bsod and booted my computer back up I was not getting mouse support . I had to unplug my mouse and plug it back in to another usb port this happened both times I got a bsod . is this normal ? and how long should I run occt ?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctguy1955*
> 
> Reading about all of the 4790K's that are reaching 4.7 and 4.8 is making me very happy. I really messed up and went about everything in the wrong way. I sold my 4770K on ebay for 221 and then ordered the 4790K and received an L4 batch. When I put the new cpu in the 1150 socket of my Maximus VI Formula, it kept giving me a 55 code and the dram light was on.
> After spending about 4 hours reading, I pulled the cpu out and found out I had bent a bunch of socket pins with my dust cover. Idiot me tried to put the dust cover on the inside instead of on the outside of the frame. VERY costly mistake. I ordered a "open box" from new egg and when it arrived I did the 1505 bios update ( it came with 1402 ) and all I got for a code was 00.
> 
> Reading many things about taking the cpu out and then doing the bios upgrade did not work either and I did not have my H100i too tight. I ended up ordering a celeron G1840 to either find out that my new mb or cpu is bad. The new cpu will arrive this wednesday, and if its the 4790k that is bad, its going to be a close call returning it within the 30 days as I bought it on june 7th, and the 30 day thing means they have to get it in the mail by the 30 days. You can order something and if it comes from California and takes 5 days to get to you, the 5 days counts towards the 30, not 30 days in
> your possession. Anyway, I cant believe I did something so stupid, and im paying for it not only in money, but BF4 has the new Dragons Teeth DLC available and Im not able to play it !!! GRRRRRR
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT... Ya know its funny, I was just looking at my "rating" on here, and its Commodore 64. While looking for my Amiga 500 PSU in the attic today, I found two C64
> PSU's and put them on craigslist for sale. I cant find the amiga 500 one so I can test it out and sell that "Vintage" for some money to buy a new VII Formula z97 board.


Well guess what....I did the same thing with my Z87 board a while back, not thinking about the change. lol. But I just used a magnifying glass and a needle to straighten out the pins. Have you tried that? Usually they just get rotated to the side a little.


----------



## KnownDragon

I am back up and running. I did not have any bent pins. I did not have even pressure on the raystorm. It took several tries getting it right but. I am happy I did it. Will not be taking it apart anytime soon and when I do I will have a naked die mount. I am happy so far. The only thing is I have to start my overclock's over. Temps going way down have cause my overclocks not to need as much voltage. If you do plan on using raystorm mount kit please do put plastic washers if you put the back support plate on.


----------



## KnownDragon

After going naked die. I was able to boot 5.0 at 1.32 bsod. tried 1.35 and was able to validate http://valid.x86.fr/ub3sl7Going to see about some stress testing doubt this is stable though.


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Finally found a video on how to delid the 4790K:


bahaha... every time someone says they screwed up a delid... this has to be what they watched.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I am back up and running. I did not have any bent pins. I did not have even pressure on the raystorm. It took several tries getting it right but. I am happy I did it. Will not be taking it apart anytime soon and when I do I will have a naked die mount. I am happy so far. The only thing is I have to start my overclock's over. Temps going way down have cause my overclocks not to need as much voltage. If you do plan on using raystorm mount kit please do put plastic washers if you put the back support plate on.


yesterday in the middle of playing call of duty ghosts I got a bsod . I then set my voltage to 1.23v in my bios I then installed occt and I ran it and went to bed when I woke up this morning I had a bsod . I never used occt before is it a hard stress test to pass ? also is prime95 version 28.5 still the newest version because I ran a custom test for 5 minutes just to see how high my temps would reach I set custom and minimum fft size of 1344 and a maximum fft size of 1344 and memory in use 7000 and time to run each fft 15 minutes . is this a good stress test and custom settings to use for a i7 4790k ?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> yesterday in the middle of playing call of duty ghosts I got a bsod . I then set my voltage to 1.23v in my bios I then installed occt and I ran it and went to bed when I woke up this morning I had a bsod . I never used occt before is it a hard stress test to pass ? also is prime95 version 28.5 still the newest version because I ran a custom test for 5 minutes just to see how high my temps would reach I set custom and minimum fft size of 1344 and a maximum fft size of 1344 and memory in use 7000 and time to run each fft 15 minutes . is this a good stress test and custom settings to use for a i7 4790k ?


I have been using Occt cpu LInpak with avx. Which will really slow the system down. You should see a tab for the stress test. I believe I saw someone else saying the 1344 was a ballpark figure. I am sure they will chime in. There are other ways to go around using p95 and occt has stress test. Just don't use the easiest test and you should be fine. Use a combination of test to find your max stable overclock. Unless you are going to be folding @ home then I wouldn't see a need to be p95 stable.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I have been using Occt cpu LInpak with avx. Which will really slow the system down. You should see a tab for the stress test. I believe I saw someone else saying the 1344 was a ballpark figure. I am sure they will chime in. There are other ways to go around using p95 and occt has stress test. Just don't use the easiest test and you should be fine. Use a combination of test to find your max stable overclock. Unless you are going to be folding @ home then I wouldn't see a need to be p95 stable.


in occt I used the cpu occt tab the first tab on the top i guess its the default tab because i just opened occt and pressed on . is this ok to use ?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> in occt I used the cpu occt tab the first tab on the top i guess its the default tab because i just opened occt and pressed on . is this ok to use ?


Yes it is small for heat and large will detect errors better.


----------



## brpc

I keep seeing this and it is starting to bug me. Not sure who came to the conclusion that setting p95 to 1344 and calling it a day was ok. If you're doing a 5 min stability test (for verification or something) then fine, but overall system stability? No. Might as well run AIDA, which we all know is a joke.

Run prime95 small fft default settings with 4 or 8 workers (depending on if you have HT off/on) and let it do its thing. Yes your temps will get high. If you can't handle it, back down your OC/volts or delid. Running it with default settings puts it through a variety of tests which is more (but not totally) indicative of real world use. Blend also works fine but wont test heat as much (blend runs small fft about 10-15 mins in) but will test your ram (and you'll find out if that is stable).

Also, yeah, everyone wants 4.8-5.0 OC. Reality is most people wont get it, and fudging your benchmarks to get it to be "stable" isn't helping you or anyone in that regard.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> I keep seeing this and it is starting to bug me. Not sure who came to the conclusion that setting p95 to 1344 and calling it a day was ok. If you're doing a 5 min stability test (for verification or something) then fine, but overall system stability? No. Might as well run AIDA, which we all know is a joke.
> 
> Run prime95 small fft default settings with 4 or 8 workers (depending on if you have HT off/on) and let it do its thing. Yes your temps will get high. If you can't handle it, back down your OC/volts or delid. Running it with default settings puts it through a variety of tests which is more (but not totally) indicative of real world use. Blend also works fine but wont test heat as much (blend runs small fft about 10-15 mins in) but will test your ram (and you'll find out if that is stable).
> 
> Also, yeah, everyone wants 4.8-5.0 OC. Reality is most people wont get it, and fudging your benchmarks to get it to be "stable" isn't helping you or anyone in that regard.


My friend I repeated what I read and even said I was repeating it about the 1344. I run p95 at default and then I do custom to really test my ram to make sure it is stable. Reality is not many will be able to make 4.8 or 5.0 not without going to drastic measures which risk all warranties with your equipment. I use Occt and p95 don't fudge on it either. If I did I wouldn't be doing naked die cooling.


----------



## brpc

I wasn't singling you out, which is why I didn't quote you (or anyone). I know people are just reciting 1344 because so many people have said it (it's the mob mentality).

Bad timing on my part to get annoyed, I guess. But again, wasn't directing it at you


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> I wasn't singling you out, which is why I didn't quote you (or anyone). I know people are just reciting 1344 because so many people have said it (it's the mob mentality).
> 
> Bad timing on my part to get annoyed, I guess. But again, wasn't directing it at you


Everyone has their own opinion and I do believe what you said is correct. Cheating a stress test to get the stability you want isn't going to be all that it is cracked up to be either. Although for really good temps naked die cooling is bad @$$.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Yes it is small for heat and large will detect errors better.


I set my bios voltage to 1.24v and I ran prime95 version 28.5 with 1344 setting I got a bsod after 25 minutes . should I up my voltage and run occt or just leave my voltage where it is and run occt ?


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> I keep seeing this and it is starting to bug me. Not sure who came to the conclusion that setting p95 to 1344 and calling it a day was ok. If you're doing a 5 min stability test (for verification or something) then fine, but overall system stability? No. Might as well run AIDA, which we all know is a joke.
> 
> Run prime95 small fft default settings with 4 or 8 workers (depending on if you have HT off/on) and let it do its thing. Yes your temps will get high. If you can't handle it, back down your OC/volts or delid. Running it with default settings puts it through a variety of tests which is more (but not totally) indicative of real world use. Blend also works fine but wont test heat as much (blend runs small fft about 10-15 mins in) but will test your ram (and you'll find out if that is stable).
> 
> Also, yeah, everyone wants 4.8-5.0 OC. Reality is most people wont get it, and fudging your benchmarks to get it to be "stable" isn't helping you or anyone in that regard.


I ran prime95 version 28.5 small ftts and my temperatures went up to 91c after 10 seconds and I have a corsair h100i how is someone supposed to run that test and pass ?


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I set my bios voltage to 1.24v and I ran prime95 version 28.5 with 1344 setting I got a bsod after 25 minutes . should I up my voltage and run occt or just leave my voltage where it is and run occt ?


core clock? cache clock? cache voltage? vccin voltage? needs more information. You might need more core voltages, maybe more vccin... impossible to tell.

Obviously have no idea what your clockspeed is, but regardless 1.24 is pretty low voltage for OC, so you probably need more. And just run small fft on default... 1344 wont give you the stability you want...


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> core clock? cache clock? cache voltage? vccin voltage? needs more information. You might need more core voltages, maybe more vccin... impossible to tell.
> 
> Obviously have no idea what your clockspeed is, but regardless 1.24 is pretty low voltage for OC, so you probably need more. And just run small fft on default... 1344 wont give you the stability you want...


but I ran prime95 small ftts and my temps went up to 91c after 10 seconds


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I ran prime95 version 28.5 small ftts and my temperatures went up to 91c after 10 seconds and I have a corsair h100i how is someone supposed to run that test and pass ?


if you have 91c at 1.24v you have other problems to address before continuing to OC. Sorry. And if you are afraid to delid, then get used to not being to push your chip much past 4.4 or 4.5.

And for the record, I get 91c at 1.330v... with 1.75 vccin and the corsair h100 (older version of h100i)


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> if you have 91c at 1.24v you have other problems to address before continuing to OC. Sorry. And if you are afraid to delid, then get used to not being to push your chip much past 4.4 or 4.5.
> 
> And for the record, I get 91c at 1.330v... with 1.75 vccin and the corsair h100 (older version of h100i)


did you delid your chip?


----------



## ctguy1955

Mandrix asked "Well guess what....I did the same thing with my Z87 board a while back, not thinking about the change. lol. But I just used a magnifying glass and a needle to straighten out the pins. Have you tried that? Usually they just get rotated to the side a little."

I have a cataract in my right eye, and I just cant see well enough, even with a magnifying glass. I turned the board into a local pc fix it shop, and they charged me 18 bucks to fix it, They were not able to fix it and actually broke off some of the pins. Ive heard of others using credit cards or two sets of razor blades. I could not find any diagrams of the socket to tell me what the pins were that were broken,
as I know many are redundant grounds. I kept getting 15 21 55 code over and over. The replacement board is giving me 00 and that cost me 221 bucks. Ir the new cpu does not work, I will send the open box back for a full refund, but now they are coming out with the VII Formula and it sure would be nice to have the money to get that.
Thank You for your kind words.


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> did you delid your chip?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*


why did u put thermal paste on the capacitors ?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> why did u put thermal paste on the capacitors ?


I believe that is a sealant to cover the caps.


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> why did u put thermal paste on the capacitors ?


I didn't. That is Blue Sensor-Safe RTV silicone compound. It is non conductive and is to protect them from the possibility of pump-out effect from CLU.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*


no I did not because the only thermal paste I have at the moment is cooler master thermal fusion 400 . I am waiting to get the gelid gc extreme I ordered from newegg.com on Wednesday . do you think cooler master thermal fusion 400 thermal paste is good enough ?


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> no I did not because the only thermal paste I have at the moment is cooler master thermal fusion 400 . I am waiting to get the gelid gc extreme I ordered from newegg.com on Wednesday . do you think cooler master thermal fusion 400 thermal paste is good enough ?


I have no idea. Why don't you read some thermal paste roundups? There is this thing called... Google


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> why did u put thermal paste on the capacitors ?


Who told you it's thermal paste?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Who told you it's thermal paste?


looks exact like mx-4


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Who told you it's thermal paste?


I know... the reading comprehension in this thread is _extremely_ high.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> I have no idea. Why don't you read some thermal paste roundups? There is this thing called... Google


i did cooler master thermal fusion 400 got geek tested approved on maximumpc.com thermal paste roundup but out of all the thermal paste that got approved the cooler master thermal fusion 400 was only better then arctic silver 5 . but my temperatures with the cooler master thermal fusion 400 are exactly the same as when I had my h100i mounted with gelid gc extreme . I ran out of gelid gc extreme last time I mounted my cooler so I went to my local tiger direct and bought the thermal fusion 400 and I ordered gelid gc extreme from newegg


----------



## blu3dragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blu3dragon*
> 
> Delid + Coolermaster H105 prime95 v28.5: Throttles at 4.6GHz/1.28v, crashes at 4.6GHz/1.275v.
> 
> Appears to be stable at 4.5GHz, 1.275v.


I wanted to post an update to this and hopefully throw some useful info into the noise of this thread. I re-seated the waterblock using Liquid ultra this time (I previously had the liquid ultra between die and ihs, but the noctua tim between ihs and cooler) and dropped another 10+degC. This means I can now run at 4.6/1.3v without throttling. Still have some more testing to do, but I can at least say it is close to stable at 4.6/1.3v (I ran p95 v28.5 short FFT for a short while, and the Blend test for a few hrs, but did crash overnight at 4.6/1.29v)


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blu3dragon*
> 
> I wanted to post an update to this and hopefully throw some useful info into the noise of this thread. I re-seated the waterblock using Liquid ultra this time (I previously had the liquid ultra between die and ihs, but the noctua tim between ihs and cooler) and dropped another 10+degC. This means I can now run at 4.6/1.3v without throttling. Still have some more testing to do, but I can at least say it is close to stable at 4.6/1.3v (I ran p95 v28.5 short FFT for a short while, and the Blend test for a few hrs, but did crash overnight at 4.6/1.29v)


Sounds like you are making lead way. I installed the new asus bios and it has been buggy. Voltage required is more but since delid and naked die cooling I don't have to worry about temps.

Quick question for everyone what is CFG Lock under the advanced cpu management tab?


----------



## EarlZ

What is that 1344 everyone is talking about?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> What is that 1344 everyone is talking about?


custom settings for prime95 that run much cooler. Use custom 1344 - 1344 and 80% your total ram.

First box 1344 2nd box 1344 lower right box I use 6000mb becuase i have 8gb.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> What is that 1344 everyone is talking about?


its a custom torture test setting for prime95 version 28.5


----------



## orndorf77

what is the average temperature drop when deliding a i7 4790k ?


----------



## opt33

If using liquid metal, and with vcore around 1.3, typical temp decrease is probably 20C with delidding (mine was 23C, and I carefully measured before and after temps and used CLP). If using paste tim, temp decrease is half that or less depending on how well you apply the paste tim.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctguy1955*
> 
> Mandrix asked "Well guess what....I did the same thing with my Z87 board a while back, not thinking about the change. lol. But I just used a magnifying glass and a needle to straighten out the pins. Have you tried that? Usually they just get rotated to the side a little."
> 
> I have a cataract in my right eye, and I just cant see well enough, even with a magnifying glass. I turned the board into a local pc fix it shop, and they charged me 18 bucks to fix it, They were not able to fix it and actually broke off some of the pins. Ive heard of others using credit cards or two sets of razor blades. I could not find any diagrams of the socket to tell me what the pins were that were broken,
> as I know many are redundant grounds. I kept getting 15 21 55 code over and over. The replacement board is giving me 00 and that cost me 221 bucks. Ir the new cpu does not work, I will send the open box back for a full refund, but now they are coming out with the VII Formula and it sure would be nice to have the money to get that.
> Thank You for your kind words.


You are welcome. I hope you get it all straightened out.


----------



## orndorf77

I removed my cpu getting ready to delid. I got thermal paste on the back of the cpu on those gold dots aka pins I cleaned it off with a qtip and 91% rubbing alcohol. did I clean it off the rite way


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I removed my cpu getting ready to delid. I got thermal paste on the back of the cpu on those gold dots aka pins I cleaned it off with a qtip and 91% rubbing alcohol. did I clean it off the rite way


You said you weren't going to do it. Just remember how much it's going to suck to have to spend 350 on a new processor when you are done. Can you make a video?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I removed my cpu getting ready to delid. I got thermal paste on the back of the cpu on those gold dots aka pins I cleaned it off with a qtip and 91% rubbing alcohol. did I clean it off the rite way


omg..not again








remember when delidding stay away from gordon ramsey's sushi tutorial.the chip is not a fish









just ordered my second chip.
second and last shot with devil bla bla.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I removed my cpu getting ready to delid. I got thermal paste on the back of the cpu on those gold dots aka pins I cleaned it off with a qtip and 91% rubbing alcohol. did I clean it off the rite way


inc


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctguy1955*
> 
> Mandrix asked "Well guess what....I did the same thing with my Z87 board a while back, not thinking about the change. lol. But I just used a magnifying glass and a needle to straighten out the pins. Have you tried that? Usually they just get rotated to the side a little."
> 
> I have a cataract in my right eye, and I just cant see well enough, even with a magnifying glass. I turned the board into a local pc fix it shop, and they charged me 18 bucks to fix it, They were not able to fix it and actually broke off some of the pins. Ive heard of others using credit cards or two sets of razor blades. I could not find any diagrams of the socket to tell me what the pins were that were broken,
> as I know many are redundant grounds. I kept getting 15 21 55 code over and over. The replacement board is giving me 00 and that cost me 221 bucks. Ir the new cpu does not work, I will send the open box back for a full refund, but now they are coming out with the VII Formula and it sure would be nice to have the money to get that.
> Thank You for your kind words.


I think I can help you. I bet you are trying to run dual channel ram. Try removing one of the sticks. Boot up it might take a minute. Some of those codes I saw earlier today. Although could be risky trying to do so. I would only do it if you have tried since the fix it up shop broke the pins off. If you haven't tried don't mess with it and eat the board. If you have though I want to say that ram is the problem. I had this issue earlier today which can be caused by bent pins, broken pins and uneven pressure or not enough contact. Two of those codes are for the ram. 15 and 55 I bet the third is because of ram. It could be possible that you can no longer run your memory in dual channel. On the other hand you could run two sticks in single channel. Slight performance hit but might buy you a few months till you can get the money for a new board.


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I removed my cpu getting ready to delid. I got thermal paste on the back of the cpu on those gold dots aka pins I cleaned it off with a qtip and 91% rubbing alcohol. did I clean it off the rite way


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> You said you weren't going to do it. Just remember how much it's going to suck to have to spend 350 on a new processor when you are done. Can you make a video?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> omg..not again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remember when delidding stay away from gordon ramsey's sushi tutorial.the chip is not a fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just ordered my second chip.
> second and last shot with devil bla bla.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> inc










I swear to god, orndorf is a troll. Guy uses us as personal google, fails a delid (dont even know how thats possible, honestly), SOMEHOW manages to get ahold of another poor 4790k, said he will NOT DELID this one.... starts asking all sorts of questions about if 1.24v and 91c is OK and how do you guys OC with those temps, and now he is going to delid.

I can't take it anymore. Orndorf, you are a grade A clown.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> what is the average temperature drop when deliding a i7 4790k ?


Here are my temps just start a run after delidding and running a naked die.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to god, orndorf is a troll. Guy uses us as personal google, fails a delid (dont even know how thats possible, honestly), SOMEHOW manages to get ahold of another poor 4790k, said he will NOT DELID this one.... starts asking all sorts of questions about if 1.24v and 91c is OK and how do you guys OC with those temps, and now he is going to delid.
> 
> I can't take it anymore. Orndorf, you are a grade A clown.


finally you figured out


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to god, orndorf is a troll. Guy uses us as personal google, fails a delid (dont even know how thats possible, honestly), SOMEHOW manages to get ahold of another poor 4790k, said he will NOT DELID this one.... starts asking all sorts of questions about if 1.24v and 91c is OK and how do you guys OC with those temps, and now he is going to delid.
> 
> I can't take it anymore. Orndorf, you are a grade A clown.


I honestly think he's real with a severe case of ADHD and OCD.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to god, orndorf is a troll. Guy uses us as personal google, fails a delid (dont even know how thats possible, honestly), SOMEHOW manages to get ahold of another poor 4790k, said he will NOT DELID this one.... starts asking all sorts of questions about if 1.24v and 91c is OK and how do you guys OC with those temps, and now he is going to delid.
> 
> I can't take it anymore. Orndorf, you are a grade A clown.










I wouldn't mind seeing some of these pics he hasn't bother to post. roof:


----------



## KnownDragon

Okay guys so this is what I have. After delidding and then reseating I decided to go naked die. My temp drops have been incredible. The risk I took was stupendous but worth it. I haven't made it to 4.8 but I am sure I will unless one of the cores refuses to go there. Here are a couple of shots for anyone willing to try this with the same setup.

Intel Raystorm Mounting on naked die 4790k.
Have common sense before attempting. DO AT YOUR OWN RISK!

Use two plastic washers if attaching the back support after removing retention plate.


Now when tightening use even pressure while adjusting the nuts on the posts. Finished product....


----------



## orndorf77

I successfully delidid my i7 4790k but I did not get any improvement in temperatures . what did do wrong and how do I fix it ?


----------



## nazarein

did you remove the black adhesive that you had to cut through after the delid?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I successfully delidid my i7 4790k but I did not get any improvement in temperatures . what did do wrong and how do I fix it ?


Remove glue, Then I know for a fact unless you are using the best of the best tim with the ihs back on you will only see minimal gains. Also you may need to reset bios after delidding. I did!


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nazarein*
> 
> did you remove the black adhesive that you had to cut through after the delid?


I took most of it off all I left was the faded black stuff but I removed all the access black stuff . I did not want to damage the capacitors that surround die . I used cooler master thermal fusion 400 thermal paste I applied it using the line method


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I took most of it off all I left was the faded black stuff but I removed all the access black stuff . I did not want to damage the capacitors that surround die . I used cooler master thermal fusion 400 thermal paste I applied it using the line method


Pics Or it didn't happen


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I took most of it off all I left was the faded black stuff but I removed all the access black stuff . I did not want to damage the capacitors that surround die . I used cooler master thermal fusion 400 thermal paste I applied it using the line method


the TIM intel uses is really good, you will need CLU / CLP to get better temps................. pretty much pointless to delid a chip if you dont have clp /clu


----------



## blueMach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to god, orndorf is a troll. Guy uses us as personal google, fails a delid (dont even know how thats possible, honestly), SOMEHOW manages to get ahold of another poor 4790k, said he will NOT DELID this one.... starts asking all sorts of questions about if 1.24v and 91c is OK and how do you guys OC with those temps, and now he is going to delid.
> 
> I can't take it anymore. Orndorf, you are a grade A clown.


ROFLMAO







I almost said this last night and have been thinking it for a while. Been reading this thread daily since its inception. I don't care if he is playing us. I haven't laughed so hard since I can't remember when.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> the TIM intel uses is really good, you will need CLU / CLP to get better temps................. pretty much pointless to delid a chip if you dont have clp /clu


but I read about people using noctua thermal paste and there temps improved by 20c . i ordered gelid gc extreme it is coming Wednesday should i wait until then to re-seat and re-mount my cpu ?


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Pics Or it didn't happen


i have my cpu installed now . i will take pictures next time when i re-apply paste to the die and mount the hs


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> i have my cpu installed now . i will take pictures next time when i re-apply paste to the die and mount the hs


It doesn't bother you that you delided and your temps are the same? It's possible you still damaged your CPU but it boots. It could bsod randomly.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Remove glue, Then I know for a fact unless you are using the best of the best tim with the ihs back on you will only see minimal gains. Also you may need to reset bios after delidding. I did!


didn't you delid with out putting the hs back on ? how much did your temps drop ?


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> It doesn't bother you that you delided and your temps are the same? It's possible you still damaged your CPU but it boots. It could bsod randomly.


my cpu is fine I scratched up the hs a little


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Remove glue, Then I know for a fact unless you are using the best of the best tim with the ihs back on you will only see minimal gains. Also you may need to reset bios after delidding. I did!


I seen your pictures of your temps with a naked die . is that prime95 version 28.5 ? and what clock frequency is that ?


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to god, orndorf is a troll. Guy uses us as personal google, fails a delid (dont even know how thats possible, honestly), SOMEHOW manages to get ahold of another poor 4790k, said he will NOT DELID this one.... starts asking all sorts of questions about if 1.24v and 91c is OK and how do you guys OC with those temps, and now he is going to delid.
> 
> I can't take it anymore. Orndorf, you are a grade A clown.


why are you hating on me ? what did I do to you ? you are D-head


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> my cpu is fine I scratched up the hs a little


Today it may seem like it.


----------



## phenom01

Anyone got any good links/ info on max memory volts for 24/7? Been working on my uncore and mem since I maxed out my core clocks. Haswell/DC has a beast of a IMC. Couldnt push my 1866 kit at all on sandy no matter volts or timings. Sitting at 2417 10-12-11-22-1T 1.65v. Would like to push farther but havnt seen much info on mem volts.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I seen your pictures of your temps with a naked die . is that prime95 version 28.5 ? and what clock frequency is that ?


Sorry was eating Dinner. Yes that is prime 28.5 and 4.7 vcore at 1.285. Going for hour and a half and still haven't broke 67. If you ask me I was stupid for doing it without the proper mounting but pulled it off. I am happy will leave it alone. Will push higher clock. Where are you from orndorf?


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> Anyone got any good links/ info on max memory volts for 24/7? Been working on my uncore and mem since I maxed out my core clocks. Haswell/DC has a beast of a IMC. Couldnt push my 1866 kit at all on sandy no matter volts or timings. Sitting at 2417 10-12-11-22-1T 1.65v. Would like to push farther but havnt seen much info on mem volts.


I heard mem volts should not go over 1.7 or you start making french fries out of those little pins

or was it french toast from those little 256MB chocolate square thingies


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Sorry was eating Dinner. Yes that is prime 28.5 and 4.7 vcore at 1.285. Going for hour and a half and still haven't broke 67. If you ask me I was stupid for doing it without the proper mounting but pulled it off. I am happy will leave it alone. Will push higher clock. Where are you from orndorf?


I live in south Florida . how did you place your cooler on top of the die with out the hs ? did you apply thermal paste to the die and just place your cooler on top ? or did you apply the thermal paste to the cooler ? what kind of thermal paste did you use ? can you explain to me how you did it ? I would really appreciate it


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I live in south Florida . how did you place your cooler on top of the die with out the hs ? did you apply thermal paste to the die and just place your cooler on top ? or did you apply the thermal paste to the cooler ? what kind of thermal paste did you use ? can you explain to me how you did it ? I would really appreciate it


Yeah I can. Take a t20 torque bit and remove the top two retention screws. Remove retention plate. Put plastic washers and screwed backplate back on. Applied nano 7 diamond formula to the die itself and spread a thin layer across die. Held the water block far away from die but could start screws. Still holding the water block to keep from moving the pcb and damaging pins is hard to do. Then I adjusted the nuts on the screws till it was snug enough to make contact. When you go naked die cooling I hear that it doesn't really matter which Tim you use. What I did could have fried my whole system. So please think about that first. Going naked die with h100i is possible but extremely more complicated then what I did.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I live in south Florida . how did you place your cooler on top of the die with out the hs ? did you apply thermal paste to the die and just place your cooler on top ? or did you apply the thermal paste to the cooler ? what kind of thermal paste did you use ? can you explain to me how you did it ? I would really appreciate it


DO NOT ATTEMPT THIS! Unless you have the money for a new chip. Going bare die is fraught with danger and the risk of cracking the die is very high.

The gains in temp is not worth the risk IMO especially using an H100i.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to god, orndorf is a troll. Guy uses us as personal google, fails a delid (dont even know how thats possible, honestly), SOMEHOW manages to get ahold of another poor 4790k, said he will NOT DELID this one.... starts asking all sorts of questions about if 1.24v and 91c is OK and how do you guys OC with those temps, and now he is going to delid.
> 
> I can't take it anymore. Orndorf, you are a grade A clown.


You sound nice, I bet you're like that in real life too but in secret, too scared to show your true-self. With 40 posts only, I hope you learn some respect.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> DO NOT ATTEMPT THIS! Unless you have the money for a new chip. Going bare die is fraught with danger and the risk of cracking the die is very high.
> 
> The gains in temp is not worth the risk IMO especially using an H100i.


I know I wont do that . I an going to order some cool laboratory liquid pro


----------



## TrevJonez

Just got mine in today. Still messing with the OC but it seems solid @ 4.8&1.38v. Cache ratio hasn't been touched yet.

http://valid.x86.fr/z9e8ci

L418C229


----------



## ctguy1955

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I think I can help you. I bet you are trying to run dual channel ram. Try removing one of the sticks. Boot up it might take a minute. Some of those codes I saw earlier today. Although could be risky trying to do so. I would only do it if you have tried since the fix it up shop broke the pins off. If you haven't tried don't mess with it and eat the board. If you have though I want to say that ram is the problem. I had this issue earlier today which can be caused by bent pins, broken pins and uneven pressure or not enough contact. Two of those codes are for the ram. 15 and 55 I bet the third is because of ram. It could be possible that you can no longer run your memory in dual channel. On the other hand you could run two sticks in single channel. Slight performance hit but might buy you a few months till you can get the money for a new board.


Right now I have the new board that is only 00 code. New Celeron G1840 will arrive in two days and when I upload the 1402 bios ( I guess I can try the 1505 that is in there now first ) it will tell me
if the MB is bad, or that the cpu is bad. I spoke to a asus rep who said that the 00 means that the cpu is not completing the circuit. The celeron will allow me to test and at least have a backup.

It figures that the new Formula VII is now listed on newegg and they are taking back orders. I really dont need to spend the extra money for that board as the VI will serve my needs just fine if I can
get it to work. If the celeron completes the circuit and allows me to post, then I can do the 1505 and IME and whatever is needed for the 4790K to work.

On the board with the broken pins, I did try moving the ram around, and tried one at a time, and I hit the mem ok button many times. The Mem I have is :G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200) Desktop Memory Model F3-2400C10D-16GTX and so I have no idea if that was a problem, but it worked fine before I messed up the MB.

Thank you for taking the time to try and help me, I appreciate it very much.

Mike

******** G1840 is on the truck to be delivered today. I just took out the 4790K and uploaded the 1402 bios and am ready to find out what will happen. I sure hope this works today !!!

************************************* NEW EDIT*******************************

I received the new G1840 and the "open box" VI formula was bad, so I rma'ed back. I then put my old mb back into my case and using 1402, was able to get the G1840 to post to bios. I then upgraded to 1505 and was able to test the new 4790K and it worked too !!! I cant get the system to go into OS as I get a A2 error about
CPU Fan error and have to hit F1 to get into bios again.



So at least I know my new DC cpu is ok !!!

Because of the 4 broken socket pins, I dont think I will ever be able to get my pc to go into OS at all.



I will have to wait for the RMA board to be received in order to have the money to buy another MB, but I will
NEVER order an "open box" one again. Not worth the trouble.


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> You sound nice, I bet you're like that in real life too but in secret, too scared to show your true-self. With 40 posts only, I hope you learn some respect.


Nah, cynical maybe, but not rude. I've got tons of respect for everyone here, but orndorf has shown less than zero effort and no problem-solving ability.

For example (this is JUST between my last post and this one):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I successfully delidid my i7 4790k but *I did not get any improvement in temperatures* . what did do wrong and how do I fix it ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I took most of it off all I left was the faded black stuff but I removed all the access black stuff . I did not want to damage the capacitors that surround die . *I used cooler master thermal fusion 400 thermal paste I applied it using the line method*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> *but I read about people using noctua thermal paste and there temps improved by 20c* . *i ordered gelid gc extreme* it is coming Wednesday should i wait until then to re-seat and re-mount my cpu ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I know I wont do that . *I an going to order some cool laboratory liquid pro*


I'm not sure why I have to put together the inconsistencies. I am convinced it is a pure troll at this point; I don't believe someone like this actually exists. If I'm wrong (I really hope not), Orndorf77 is looking for copy/paste bios settings and a guaranteed method for OC'ing success--neither of which exist.

I promise I will start ignoring his posts and be happy again.


----------



## monohouse

does anyone know if coolaboratory liquid ultra corrodes with copper ? can it be used between the IHS and a water block ?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monohouse*
> 
> does anyone know if coolaboratory liquid ultra corrodes with copper ? can it be used between the IHS and a water block ?


It's fine to use with copper. It's aluminium that you need to keep it away from


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> It's fine to use with copper. It's aluminium that you need to keep it away from


does it not stain metal surfaces?? i may be wrong here but i thought i read that somewhere


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to god, orndorf is a troll. Guy uses us as personal google, fails a delid (dont even know how thats possible, honestly), SOMEHOW manages to get ahold of another poor 4790k, said he will NOT DELID this one.... starts asking all sorts of questions about if 1.24v and 91c is OK and how do you guys OC with those temps, and now he is going to delid.
> 
> I can't take it anymore. Orndorf, you are a grade A clown.


LMAO







agreed! He loves to waste money unnecessarily


----------



## monohouse

ok thanks
next up: did anyone try to disable the graphics part of the processor, did it help reduce temperature/improve frequency/reduce voltage requirements ?


----------



## Peen

Most enthusiast class motherboards should turn off iGPU when a dGPU is connected. Although, I did turn mine back on since I am having a unique problem. I've been stable at 4.8ghz since a week after DC release, still stable there even with iGPU enabled.


----------



## Jeronbernal

So far been using THIS and Darkwizzie's Haswell OC guide

been putting around for low voltage/temp high clock OC's, im in a semi-limbo between keeping it at 1.25v for 48x or 1.2v for 47x

as for stress testing i've been using AIDA64, Realbench, and Prime95, as of the moment restarted my AIDA test and sitting @ 67c max w/ 1.2v @ 4.7ghz

Anyways, really my question is... although i guess it's more of a personal choice... but in everyones here's oppinion, what would you guys suggest a person should do? look for a higher clock? or look for the lowest voltage for a decent clock?

and if a higher clock w/ higher voltage... what would you suggest be my voltage ceiling be? 1.35v? 1.4v? and my CPU input voltage? 1.9v?
i'm currently using a delidded 4790k w/ a open loop


http://valid.x86.fr/hzilkb


----------



## cadaveca

Hi guys.


----------



## Olivon

Nice memory you got there Cadaveca


----------



## Jasecore

Hi guys been doing some overclocking tonight and I was hoping I could get some help so here go's
1. I need to know what manual setting should I be using if my vcore is on adaptive @1.310 @4.8GHz
2. I have the cache @1.2v @4.5GHz and set to manual is this right?
mobo z87 sabertooth any help would be great


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monohouse*
> 
> does anyone know if coolaboratory liquid ultra corrodes with copper ? can it be used between the IHS and a water block ?


It doesnt corrode copper, but it can bond to it and stain it, requiring lapping to get it off. Using CLU/CLP will make huge gains at tim1 over paste, because the surface area is very small going from hot spots on die to IHS, so 4-5x higher thermal conductance, lower contact resistant, thin bondline makes a huge difference. My temps dropped 23C with CLP at tim1, but half that using paste tim. IHS is a heat spreader since copper has thermal conductance of 400 w/mk and markedly diffuses the hot spots going to ihs. With much larger surface area of tim2 between IHS and waterblock (increase in size and lack of hot spots), there is typically only 1C difference, 2C at most, using liquid metal between IHS and waterblock vs paste in tim reviews.

For tim2 it is a potential extra 1C, maybe 2C, (potential because mount variance is often 1C) vs staining and conductivity issue if put too much on or spill.

For tim1 though, it almost defeats the purpose of delidding to not use CLU/CLP.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> Hi guys been doing some overclocking tonight and I was hoping I could get some help so here go's
> 1. I need to know what manual setting should I be using if my vcore is on adaptive @1.310 @4.8GHz
> 2. I have the cache @1.2v @4.5GHz and set to manual is this right?
> mobo z87 sabertooth any help would be great


That is a pretty low cache voltage. If you start getting 124 blue screens I would just bump the cache voltage. My cache clock eats voltage to be stable.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> Hi guys been doing some overclocking tonight and I was hoping I could get some help so here go's
> 1. I need to know what manual setting should I be using if my vcore is on adaptive @1.310 @4.8GHz
> 2. I have the cache @1.2v @4.5GHz and set to manual is this right?
> mobo z87 sabertooth any help would be great


When OCing it's best to tweak your vcore first and leave cache voltage on Auto. Once you're stable you can then work on setting a manual cache voltage if that's what you want.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that... No it can't be... Is it? Yup, it's the super beautiful M7F


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Yeah I can. Take a t20 torque bit and remove the top two retention screws. Remove retention plate. Put plastic washers and screwed backplate back on. Applied nano 7 diamond formula to the die itself and spread a thin layer across die. Held the water block far away from die but could start screws. Still holding the water block to keep from moving the pcb and damaging pins is hard to do. Then I adjusted the nuts on the screws till it was snug enough to make contact. When you go naked die cooling I hear that it doesn't really matter which Tim you use. What I did could have fried my whole system. So please think about that first. Going naked die with h100i is possible but extremely more complicated then what I did.


I reseated the hs to my die . my temperatures are 3 degress Celsius cooler then before I delidid . the thermal paste I am using now is cooler master thermal fusion 400 . I am getting gelid gc extreme Wednesday . should I try to apply the thinnest layer of thermal paste possible in between the hs and the die using the spreader that comes with the gelid gc extreme ? because rite now I put a lot of thermal paste in between the hs and the die


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I reseated the hs to my die . my temperatures are 3 degress Celsius cooler then before I delidid . the thermal paste I am using now is cooler master thermal fusion 400 . I am getting gelid gc extreme Wednesday . should I try to apply the thinnest layer of thermal paste possible in between the hs and the die using the spreader that comes with the gelid gc extreme ? because rite now I put a lot of thermal paste in between the hs and the die


You delidded to get a 3 degree temp drop ... all that work for 3 degrees :/ It really isn't worth it with Devils Canyon CPU's imo. The 4770K/4670K's were a different story; but there's really no point in delidding the 4790K/4690K for a few degrees temp drop unless your CPU has major heat issues, but even then I'd advise just sending it back and asking for a new one.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I reseated the hs to my die . my temperatures are 3 degress Celsius cooler then before I delidid . the thermal paste I am using now is cooler master thermal fusion 400 . I am getting gelid gc extreme Wednesday . should I try to apply the thinnest layer of thermal paste possible in between the hs and the die using the spreader that comes with the gelid gc extreme ? because rite now I put a lot of thermal paste in between the hs and the die


OrnDorf77 it is always harder to apply too much paste then it is to apply to little. I would suggest before putting the pcb in socket to apply a thing layer then put the ihs on then pulling it apart and make sure that all four corners are making contact with ihs. Also you don't want a lot of buldging tim on the sides of the die too much and you make a blanket effect.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> You delidded and to get a 3 degree temp drop ... all that work for 3 degrees :/ It really isn't worth it with Devils Canyon CPU's imo. The 4770K/4670K's were a different story; but there's really no point in delidding the 4790K/4690K for a few degrees temp drop.


I know . I wish some one would have told me before I delidid that there would only be a few degrees in temperature drop . I asked about deliding the i7 4790k so many times on this thread . I am hoping when I get my gelid gc extreme tomorrow my temperatures will drop some more . have you ever dilidid before ?


----------



## tw33k

There's no point in delidding unless you use a liquid metal and paint the die. The TIM Intel use isn't bad so using a regular paste is not going to give you much better temps.

This has been mentioned many times in this thread.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I know . I wish some one would have told me before I delidid that there would only be a few degrees in temperature drop . I asked about deliding the i7 4790k so many times on this thread . I am hoping when I get my gelid gc extreme tomorrow my temperatures will drop some more . have you ever dilidid before ?


I have never really had to, been very lucky with Processors haha







I've owned 2600K, 2500K, 2700K, 3570K and now a 4790K and they've all been very good overclockers


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> Hi guys been doing some overclocking tonight and I was hoping I could get some help so here go's
> 1. I need to know what manual setting should I be using if my vcore is on adaptive @1.310 @4.8GHz
> 2. I have the cache @1.2v @4.5GHz and set to manual is this right?
> mobo z87 sabertooth any help would be great


i use the same voltage for 4.8 ghz but i just put on adaptive voltage since i dont know how to put voltage on manual.i have rog maximus 7 hero.temp are arround 72c gaming but i must put my evga gtx 780 ti sc on water.that will be an next step.i have sfwiftech h 220 and i was thinking to trow in one more radiator and add graphic card water block.....
what is your CPU batch?mine is L418C133


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I know . I wish some one would have told me before I delidid that there would only be a few degrees in temperature drop . I asked about deliding the i7 4790k so many times on this thread . I am hoping when I get my gelid gc extreme tomorrow my temperatures will drop some more . have you ever dilidid before ?


It depends on how bad it is from factory. I just used Noctua thermal paste and averaged 25c drop. No CLU or CLP.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> There's no point in delidding unless you use a liquid metal and paint the die. The TIM Intel use isn't bad so using a regular paste is not going to give you much better temps.
> 
> This has been mentioned many times in this thread.


what other liquid metal paste is available besides coollaboratory ? I cant find any coollaboratory on newegg.com


----------



## tw33k

Go here: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=46_58_1100&zenid=2d7153f57a88176175c9124dda0edcd5 Coollabs is the best


----------



## Jasecore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i use the same voltage for 4.8 ghz but i just put on adaptive voltage since i dont know how to put voltage on manual.i have rog maximus 7 hero.temp are arround 72c gaming but i must put my evga gtx 780 ti sc on water.that will be an next step.i have sfwiftech h 220 and i was thinking to trow in one more radiator and add graphic card water block.....
> what is your CPU batch?mine is L418C133


L420B832 I'm getting good temps on this one after about 2 hours on P95 hottest core is at 74c gaming is good too around the 54c but I must say I used CLU and have not delided this one............yet I've killed one of these already (to much CLU under the lid)







and don't really want to buy another one lol


----------



## Weber

clu http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0039RY3MM/ref=pe_385040_30332200_TE_item


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> L420B832 I'm getting good temps on this one after about 2 hours on P95 hottest core is at 74c gaming is good too around the 54c but I must say I used CLU and have not delided this one............yet I've killed one of these already (to much CLU under the lid)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and don't really want to buy another one lol


lol delided is not an option for me....i will never mess whit this things.....normal like this is enough for me....i had some luck on this cpu 4.6 ghz whit 1.21v and 4.7 ghz whit 1.267v and 4.8 ghz whit 1.31v....4.9 i didn't tried yet....


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Go here: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=46_58_1100&zenid=2d7153f57a88176175c9124dda0edcd5 Coollabs is the best


thanks for the link . I all ready ordered gelid gc extreme on Saturday from newegg.com using shop runner I will receive it tomorrow . I will apply it to the die and if my temperatures don't drop I will then order coollaboratory . do you know if I should try to apply the thinnest layer possible between the hs and the die ? or should I just put a big glob and spread it around ?


----------



## Peen

I can tell you're looking for some massive temp drop, but I know you're going to be upset and it's going to be never ending quest for you. But I can assure you the temp difference in thermal pastes will not be very drastic, unless you just applied it very wrong in the first place.


----------



## Jasecore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> lol delided is not an option for me....i will never mess whit this things.....normal like this is enough for me....i had some luck on this cpu 4.6 ghz whit 1.21v and 4.7 ghz whit 1.267v and 4.8 ghz whit 1.31v....4.9 i didn't tried yet....


I got this one up to 4.6GHz before I had to touch the vcore stock was 1.192 was thinking this is looking good until I went for 5GHz gave up at 1.45 mind you it was booting up but wouldn't run cinebench so stopped there


----------



## Jasecore

http://valid.x86.fr/yztdn7


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> thanks for the link . I all ready ordered gelid gc extreme on Saturday from newegg.com using shop runner I will receive it tomorrow . I will apply it to the die and if my temperatures don't drop I will then order coollaboratory . do you know if I should try to apply the thinnest layer possible between the hs and the die ? or should I just put a big glob and spread it around ?


This has been answered by knowndragon a couple of pages ago when you asked . Please read and stop asking the same questions over and over and over. Also, numerous people told you not to delid, but you like to ask questions, ignore people, and then ask why no one told you not to do something. I am beginning to think you are a troll as well and none of this is real.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> I got this one up to 4.6GHz before I had to touch the vcore stock was 1.192 was thinking this is looking good until I went for 5GHz gave up at 1.45 mind you it was booting up but wouldn't run cinebench so stopped there


one true question.what do you think of leaving mine CPU always on 4.8 ghz whit 1.31v for every day usage.when gaming temp don't pass 75c max....is ok to leave on this voltage?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> one true question.what do you think of leaving mine CPU always on 4.8 ghz whit 1.31v for every day usage.when gaming temp don't pass 75c max....is ok to leave on this voltage?


It should be fine I OC'd mine on my friends Hero VII @ 4.8GHz, 1.32V and it was around the same temp as yours in a session of BF4 so I guess it should be okay







but double check with others on here


----------



## Jasecore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> one true question.what do you think of leaving mine CPU always on 4.8 ghz whit 1.31v for every day usage.when gaming temp don't pass 75c max....is ok to leave on this voltage?


I'm with Nark96 on that one my 4770k was 4.7GHz @ 1.395 for over a year and its still going strong. I just ran this http://valid.x86.fr/lvg445


----------



## gagac1971

thanks guys i will leave then on 4.8 ghz and just have some fun.....


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> I'm with Nark96 on that one my 4770k was 4.7GHz @ 1.395 for over a year and its still going strong. I just ran this http://valid.x86.fr/lvg445


great speed that you have there:thumb:


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i use the same voltage for 4.8 ghz but i just put on adaptive voltage since i dont know how to put voltage on manual.i have rog maximus 7 hero.temp are arround 72c gaming but i must put my evga gtx 780 ti sc on water.that will be an next step.i have sfwiftech h 220 and i was thinking to trow in one more radiator and add graphic card water block.....
> what is your CPU batch?mine is L418C133


http://rog.asus.com/242142013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/2/


----------



## $ilent

New members looking to join the club, please use the link marked "SIGNUP LINK" on the first page.

Just had a quick browse through the club a few pages back and seen people asking to be added.


----------



## Jasecore

Best score for me yet


----------



## samoth777

hi guys, I just got myself a 4690K. I'm trying to break the 4.8ghz barrier. Is 1.4 volts safe?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> hi guys, I just got myself a 4690K. I'm trying to break the 4.8ghz barrier. Is 1.4 volts safe?


on a i5 1.4v not delidded might be a little hot. once dellided id run that 24/7 ....... i ran a 3570k 2 years at that voltage delided temps barley broke 70's


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/242142013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/2/


thanks man


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> This has been answered by knowndragon a couple of pages ago when you asked . Please read and stop asking the same questions over and over and over. Also, numerous people told you not to delid, but you like to ask questions, ignore people, and then ask why no one told you not to do something. I am beginning to think you are a troll as well and none of this is real.


I am not a troll . and the reason people told me not to delid was because they did not want to see me damage another chip . no one said I would not see a temperature improvement . it mite have been said in this thread that the temperature improvement would be small . but I was not quoted when I asked the question ( what is the average temperature drop when deliding a i7 4790k ? ) and nobody answered my question . and I am sorry for not reading every post on this thread . I am not blaming anyone for what did . but please don't call me a troll . I am not even 100% sure what a troll is . isn't a troll some one who starts arguments . I have not started any arguments on overclock.net . people mite of stuck up for me when some one has bad mouthed me and called me names on this website but that is not my fault . and there has been a lot of bad mouthing about me on this website since I joined. sorry for not being perfect and not knowing every thing about computers and I hope no one gets offended but I am really starting to like toms hardware forums better then overclock.net because no one ever bad mouthed me and called me names


----------



## samoth777

thanks for the reply. the 3570k has different architecture though.

I don't plan to delid. I want to get my chip to go 4.8ghz at 1.4v with around 80c temps


----------



## opt33

Never really tried adaptive or power savings before on known prime stable settings in 12+yrs overclocking so gave it a try yesterday.

I am prime stable at 1.282v with 4.7ghz, and added .01 volts for margin of error, and ran prime 28.5 for 24 hrs 4.7ghz at 1.29. Never crashed since doing anything, gaming, running boinc (like folding), etc.

So yesterday, I decided to try enabling just C6/C7. This drops idle power from 30W to 5W per HWM. Worked fine for an hour, then mouse started freezing during gaming, thought it was mouse, then started gettting bsods. So changed to adaptive vore, all power savings on, and made sure vcore was exactly same at prime load. This enabled both vcore and mhz to vary, worked fine for a while, then this am bsod while light load/browsing, right after mouse was freezing again. And there is really no way to fix this issue, unless I could modify the logic to ramp up vcore faster, I had vrm on extreme perf, dont know of any method to alter idle vcore though.

Went back to manual volts, power savings off, works flawlessly again.

But now I fully understand why people get prime stable, then get bdods. Though my conclusion is prime works fine for manual/static volts and clocks providing you run prime long enough and give a margin of error...and secondly and just my opinion, overclocking with power states enabled or adaptive sucks (though this will depend on scaling logic match between your mobo and cpu).


----------



## samoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> on a i5 1.4v not delidded might be a little hot. once dellided id run that 24/7 ....... i ran a 3570k 2 years at that voltage delided temps barley broke 70's


thanks for the reply. the 3570k has different architecture though.

I don't plan to delid. I want to get my chip to go 4.8ghz at 1.4v with around 80c temps


----------



## skruppe

Just got myself a cheap DC. I'm afraid to push it further due to ambient temp ~30°C but 5GHz @ 1.36V is a start.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> thanks man


no problem
when i had a rog board i spent about the first 3 days in my bios trying to understand everything lol. ......................soo many options


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I am not a troll . and the reason people told me not to delid was because they did not want to see me damage another chip . no one said I would not see a temperature improvement . it mite have been said in this thread that the temperature improvement would be small . but I was not quoted when I asked the question ( what is the average temperature drop when deliding a i7 4790k ? ) and nobody answered my question . and I am sorry for not reading every post on this thread . I am not blaming anyone for what did . but please don't call me a troll . I am not even 100% sure what a troll is . isn't a troll some one who starts arguments . I have not started any arguments on overclock.net . people mite of stuck up for me when some one has bad mouthed me and called me names on this website but that is not my fault . and there has been a lot of bad mouthing about me on this website since I joined. sorry for not being perfect and not knowing every thing about computers and I hope no one gets offended but I am really starting to like toms hardware forums better then overclock.net because no one ever bad mouthed me and called me names


You should ask questions here, thats what its for, but heres a couple things that you should try to avoid:

1) Asking simple questions that a simple google search would answer. If someone is just going to google it for you, then you could do it yourself.
2) This may be a personal thing and others may not mind it, but you do not need to state your entire setup in every post you make. Starting out by saying "I have a 4790K with an MSI board and H110 cooler" is not necessary to put, especially since its in your signature.
3) Posting the same question over and over again. I have seen you do this numerous times, its almost as if you copy the first post and repaste it. If you begin to see less and less people respond to you, its because they don't like it either.
4) Not listening to what others suggest and doing whatever you want anyways. If you ask for help, and continuously ignore it, people are going to stop helping you.

Maybe others can add to this list, but everyone here is more than happy to help you, but there are unwritten etiquette rules everyone should follow.


----------



## Peen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Never really tried adaptive or power savings before on known prime stable settings in 12+yrs overclocking so gave it a try yesterday.
> 
> I am prime stable at 1.282v with 4.7ghz, and added .01 volts for margin of error, and ran prime 28.5 for 24 hrs 4.7ghz at 1.29. Never crashed since doing anything, gaming, running boinc (like folding), etc.
> 
> So yesterday, I decided to try enabling just C6/C7. This drops idle power from 30W to 5W per HWM. Worked fine for an hour, then mouse started freezing during gaming, thought it was mouse, then started gettting bsods. So changed to adaptive vore, all power savings on, and made sure vcore was exactly same at prime load. This enabled both vcore and mhz to vary, worked fine for a while, then this am bsod while light load/browsing, right after mouse was freezing again. And there is really no way to fix this issue, unless I could modify the logic to ramp up vcore faster, I had vrm on extreme perf, dont know of any method to alter idle vcore though.
> 
> Went back to manual volts, power savings off, works flawlessly again.
> 
> But now I fully understand why people get prime stable, then get bdods. Though my conclusion is prime works fine for manual/static volts and clocks providing you run prime long enough and give a margin of error...and secondly and just my opinion, overclocking with power states enabled or adaptive sucks (though this will depend on scaling logic match between your mobo and cpu).


Interesting find, I tested this a lot with 3 Haswell CPU's and no difference in stability. Wonder if it's a motherboard thing in your case, like maybe the power circuitry can't handle C states as well as some others? I know other older platforms I could never OC well with energy saving features enabled (X58, most AMD) but with my current Hero VI it's been rock solid either way.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I am not a troll . and the reason people told me not to delid was because they did not want to see me damage another chip . no one said I would not see a temperature improvement . it mite have been said in this thread that the temperature improvement would be small . but I was not quoted when I asked the question ( what is the average temperature drop when deliding a i7 4790k ? ) and nobody answered my question . and I am sorry for not reading every post on this thread . I am not blaming anyone for what did . but please don't call me a troll . I am not even 100% sure what a troll is . isn't a troll some one who starts arguments . I have not started any arguments on overclock.net . people mite of stuck up for me when some one has bad mouthed me and called me names on this website but that is not my fault . and there has been a lot of bad mouthing about me on this website since I joined. sorry for not being perfect and not knowing every thing about computers and I hope no one gets offended but I am really starting to like toms hardware forums better then overclock.net because no one ever bad mouthed me and called me names


I don't think your a troll but I can see why some are getting frustrated. Before you ask questions here, try googling things and see what you can find. If you still need help or need something clarified, then ask here. It will show that at least you are trying.

To answer you're question about applying liquid metal, there are a number of youtube vids you should find and watch that will show you exactly how to do it.


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> thanks for the reply. the 3570k has different architecture though.
> 
> I don't plan to delid. I want to get my chip to go 4.8ghz at 1.4v with around 80c temps


I don't think this will happen and I hope you won't be too disappointed. DC is good but not nearly THAT good.

1.4v daily use is not really attainable without custom water cooling with a big radiator and preferably direct-die. Without the aforementioned setup it will be impossible to run benches without delid at 1.4v without breaking the 100c barrier.

I think you are looking at 1.25-1.28v max for thermal headroom (will still spike past 80, though) if Intel put your CPU's TIM on correctly. You almost certainly wont get 4.8 with those volts unless you've got the most golden of golden chips.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to god, orndorf is a troll. Guy uses us as personal google, fails a delid (dont even know how thats possible, honestly), SOMEHOW manages to get ahold of another poor 4790k, said he will NOT DELID this one.... starts asking all sorts of questions about if 1.24v and 91c is OK and how do you guys OC with those temps, and now he is going to delid.
> 
> I can't take it anymore. Orndorf, you are a grade A clown.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueMach*
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost said this last night and have been thinking it for a while. Been reading this thread daily since its inception. I don't care if he is playing us. I haven't laughed so hard since I can't remember when.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> Nah, cynical maybe, but not rude. I've got tons of respect for everyone here, but orndorf has shown less than zero effort and no problem-solving ability.
> 
> For example (this is JUST between my last post and this one):
> 
> I'm not sure why I have to put together the inconsistencies. I am convinced it is a pure troll at this point; I don't believe someone like this actually exists. If I'm wrong (I really hope not), Orndorf77 is looking for copy/paste bios settings and a guaranteed method for OC'ing success--neither of which exist.
> 
> I promise I will start ignoring his posts and be happy again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agreed! He loves to waste money unnecessarily


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> Nah, cynical maybe, but not rude. I've got tons of respect for everyone here, but orndorf has shown less than zero effort and no problem-solving ability.
> 
> For example (this is JUST between my last post and this one):
> 
> I'm not sure why I have to put together the inconsistencies. I am convinced it is a pure troll at this point; I don't believe someone like this actually exists. If I'm wrong (I really hope not), Orndorf77 is looking for copy/paste bios settings and a guaranteed method for OC'ing success--neither of which exist.
> 
> I promise I will start ignoring his posts and be happy again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> This has been answered by knowndragon a couple of pages ago when you asked . Please read and stop asking the same questions over and over and over. Also, numerous people told you not to delid, but you like to ask questions, ignore people, and then ask why no one told you not to do something. I am beginning to think you are a troll as well and none of this is real.


I don't come on this website to make enemies . and I don't like calling people names . but I don't understand why you people get mad at me and are teaming up on me over this stuff . when I ask questions it because I am trying to get help . I do not do it on purpose to annoy any one . I know 99.99 % of the people on this forum do not get upset over discussions on this forum . and 99.99% of the people on this forum do not get in to a arguments and name calling . people come on this website to get help with stuff and give help with stuff they don't even pay attention to stuff they can not help with or need help with . for you guys to team up on me it erks me you guys really need to get a life


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I don't think your a troll but I can see why some are getting frustrated. Before you ask questions here, try googling things and see what you can find. If you still need help or need something clarified, then ask here. It will show that at least you are trying.
> 
> To answer you're question about applying liquid metal, there are a number of youtube vids you should find and watch that will show you exactly how to do it.


thanks this is a intelligent response it show you are concerned with me needing help and you do not get upset because I need help . unlike some people in this forum who want to team up on me and call me names


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I don't come on this website to make enemies . and I don't like calling people names . but I don't understand why you people get mad at me and are teaming up on me over this stuff . when I ask questions it because I am trying to get help . I do not do it on purpose to annoy any one . I know 99.99 % of the people on this forum do not get upset over discussions on this forum . and 99.99% of the people on this forum do not get in to a arguments and name calling . people come on this website to get help with stuff and give help with stuff they don't even pay attention to stuff they can not help with or need help with . for you guys to team up on me it erks me you guys really need to get a life


This will be the last time I reply to you because it is not productive for either of us if I keep getting frustrated with the way you operate.

*I overreacted and I apologize.* That said, other people have voiced the same concerns I have in a more diplomatic way. I would suggest you really let those posts soak in for a bit before resorting to being the victim.

Perhaps I have little patience because I answer questions on StackOverflow. On SO, there is a minimal amount of effort expected before someone asks a question. Tens of thousands of questions get asked (and closed) every day, because people come to the site looking for people to do all the work for them. One of the most common responses to a "homework" question is "What have you tried?". I think you should ask yourself that question *every time* you go to ask a question of others (in real life as well).

This site really is no different. If people really wanted to do all your research for you, they would offer to, but that's not constructive because we can't delid your CPU, apply your thermal paste, tweak your bios settings, do your benchmarks for you. We just can't. If that's what you want/need, I would suggest finding a local computer shop that will do overclocking, testing, and troubleshooting for you.

Again, I understand you are asking questions to get help, but it's still unclear if your memory just resets every time you come on here because you keep asking the same questions, receiving the same responses... and the next day you come back as if none of it ever happened. I hope you can see where I'm going with this.

Lastly, nobody is teaming up on you. Any ill will on here was probably mostly from me in that one post because I was just tired of seeing you ask the same questions over and over (which to me showed no effort on your part) and flat out ignoring people who were replying to you (myself included). I'll also politely ignore you telling us to 'get a life'.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> This will be the last time I reply to you because it is not productive for either of us if I keep getting frustrated with the way you operate.
> 
> *I overreacted and I apologize.* That said, other people have voiced the same concerns I have in a more diplomatic way. I would suggest you really let those posts soak in for a bit before resorting to being the victim.
> 
> Perhaps I have little patience because I answer questions on StackOverflow. On SO, there is a minimal amount of effort expected before someone asks a question. Tens of thousands of questions get asked (and closed) every day, because people come to the site looking for people to do all the work for them. One of the most common responses to a "homework" question is "What have you tried?". I think you should ask yourself that question *every time* you go to ask a question of others (in real life as well).
> 
> This site really is no different. If people really wanted to do all your research for you, they would offer to, but that's not constructive because we can't delid your CPU, apply your thermal paste, tweak your bios settings, do your benchmarks for you. We just can't. If that's what you want/need, I would suggest finding a local computer shop that will do overclocking, testing, and troubleshooting for you.
> 
> Again, I understand you are asking questions to get help, but it's still unclear if your memory just resets every time you come on here because you keep asking the same questions, receiving the same responses... and the next day you come back as if none of it ever happened. I hope you can see where I'm going with this.
> 
> Lastly, nobody is teaming up on you. Any ill will on here was probably mostly from me in that one post because I was just tired of seeing you ask the same questions over and over (which to me showed no effort on your part) and flat out ignoring people who were replying to you (myself included). I'll also politely ignore you telling us to 'get a life'.


It is how he operates in every thread. I would love to help him, but as you have said, I think each time he logs in, he starts the same questions over and forgets someone tried to help him. If you are up for some good reads, search other threads he has started. The difficult part for me is I want to be able to help him, but because there is something that causes him to ask the same questions over and over again and not listen, I honestly don't think there is anything we can do on this site to help him. He has been through 3 4770Ks, I believe 2 motherboards, and now he is on his 2nd 4790K and I'd bet a fair share of money that soon will be his 3rd since I can't see anyway this delidding goes nicely for him. It's sad to watch that much money to go waste, but sadly, there's nothing we can do to help him.

Orndorf, good luck with whatever it is you are looking for. Hopefully you find a 5 ghz 4790K that runs prime and maxes out at 30C after 48 hours while only using 1.0 volts.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Tried searching for reason for this but no solid answer, I'm noticing 3 of my core temps to be in the same zone while one is sitting comfortably 10c cooler

I'm not looking to delid just yet either, still want to get more comfortable and acquainted with the i7 (this is my first i7, have had core 2 duo's and various pen times but those were in laptops). Guessing I should try another TIM than the xspc TiM I used that came with my raystorm's mounting kit (converted it from AM3+ to 115x).
Right now sitting at 4.6 (can't remember the voltages it's set at since I'm not looking at my BiOS at he moment).

Also to note this isn't at idle but in full [email protected] load


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no problem
> when i had a rog board i spent about the first 3 days in my bios trying to understand everything lol. ......................soo many options


What do you think what is better to use on this board adaptive or manual voltage?for 4.8 ghz i am just using adaptive voltage.can i tweak something more in bios for more stable overclock?i am at 4.8 ghz 1.31v.....


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Tried searching for reason for this but no solid answer, I'm noticing 3 of my core temps to be in the same zone while one is sitting comfortably 10c cooler
> 
> I'm not looking to delid just yet either, still want to get more comfortable and acquainted with the i7 (this is my first i7, have had core 2 duo's and various pen times but those were in laptops). Guessing I should try another TIM than the xspc TiM I used that came with my raystorm's mounting kit (converted it from AM3+ to 115x).
> Right now sitting at 4.6 (can't remember the voltages it's set at since I'm not looking at my BiOS at he moment).
> 
> Also to note this isn't at idle but in full [email protected] load


I can all but guarantee you this is a TIM issue. Try taking your cooler off and see how the spread is. If it's fine, then you've got an issue with intel's application of the TIM between die and IHS. In that case, delid is the only cure. CLU/CLP if you want to improve temps more after delid.

Before any of that though, try doing IBT or something that will synthetically load all cores equally.


----------



## marik123

Here are my final settings for my 4690k, just an average chip.







4.6ghz stable on prime95 now too.

CPU Ratio : All Cores
All Cores = 46
CPU Cache Ratio = 40 (Anything over 40 will crash, no matter how much voltage added to the CPU cache).
BCLK = 100.0
BCLK Ratio = Auto
Spread Spectrum = Disabled
CPU OC Fixed mode = Enabled
Intel Speed Step = Auto
Intle Turbo Boost = Auto
Filter PLL Frequency = High
Internal PLL Voltage = Auto
PCIE PLL = Auto
Long Duration Power Limit = Auto
Long Duration Maintained = Auto
Short Duration Power Limit = Auto
Short Duration Maintained = Auto

DRAM = 2200Mhz (Tested 100% stable at stock CPU speed to confirm 100%)
DRAM Performance Mode = Enabled
Timing = 10-10-10-30 2T

FIVR Switch Frequency Signature = Auto
FIVR Switch Frequency Offset = Auto
Vcore Voltage Mode = Adaptive
Vcore Adapter = 1.300v
Vcore Voltage additional offset = Auto
CPU Cache Voltage Mode = Adaptive
CPU Cache Voltage = 1.15v
CPU Cache Offset = Auto
System Agent Voltage Offset = 0.025
CPU Analog IO Voltage Offset = 0.025
CPU Digital IO Voltage Offset = 0.025
CPU Integrated VR Fault = Auto
CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Mode = Auto

CPU Input Voltage = Fixed
Fixed Voltage = 1.880v
CPU Load Line Calibration = Level 1
CPU Input Offset = +0mv
DRAM Voltage = 1.525v
PCH 1.05V Voltage = 1.082v
PCH 1.5V Voltage = 1.506v


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> I can all but guarantee you this is a TIM issue. Try taking your cooler off and see how the spread is. If it's fine, then you've got an issue with intel's application of the TIM between die and IHS. In that case, delid is the only cure. CLU/CLP if you want to improve temps more after delid.
> 
> Before any of that though, try doing IBT or something that will synthetically load all cores equally.


Grr, guess I see a delid in my future, but I'll first check my TiM's spread and also changing to a better mounting agent also check with a better program since I fold 24/7 on this rig. Since I'm running 2 240 rads on my loop just for the CPU right now (want to get my temps stabilized before adding more to it, also might add my 120 back to the loop). Thanks for the insight


----------



## orndorf77

I don't have the excellent overclocking chip every one thought I had . I would say I have a little better then average chip . I have my i7 4790k stable @ 4.7ghz with 1.255v bios voltage and 1.28v cpu-z voltage . I ram occt for 8 hours and I ran prim95 version 28.5 with 1344 settings for 2 hours and I did not get a blue screen . I consider this as stable as I will need . I got a 5 degree Celsius temperature drop from from deliding my i7 4790k my temps before deliding my i7 4790k was 84c when running occt and now my max temp when running occt is 79c .


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I don't have the excellent overclocking chip every one thought I had . I would say I have a little better then average chip . I have my i7 4790k stable @ 4.7ghz with 1.255v bios voltage and 1.28v cpu-z voltage . I ram occt for 8 hours and I ran prim95 version 28.5 with 1344 settings for 2 hours and I did not get a blue screen . I consider this as stable as I will need . I got a 5 degree Celsius temperature drop from from deliding my i7 4790k my temps before deliding my i7 4790k was 84c when running occt and now my max temp when running occt is 79c .


Way to go man. Those are some awesome clocks and decent temps. A bunch of guys are having problems reaching 4.6 at 1.3 vcore. Occt is a very decent stability test one of the harder ones. You saved 5 degrees which allowed you to get the clocks you want. I doubt you will ever see temps that close to level during normal operations of the system.


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I don't have the excellent overclocking chip every one thought I had . I would say I have a little better then average chip . I have my i7 4790k stable @ 4.7ghz with 1.255v bios voltage and 1.28v cpu-z voltage . I ram occt for 8 hours and I ran prim95 version 28.5 with 1344 settings for 2 hours and I did not get a blue screen . I consider this as stable as I will need . I got a 5 degree Celsius temperature drop from from deliding my i7 4790k my temps before deliding my i7 4790k was 84c when running occt and now my max temp when running occt is 79c .


4.7ghz at 1.255 is excellent, FYI.

If you game, run IBT on high 10 passes. If no bsod, you should be fine. If you bsod, keep bumping up 0.01v until it passes, then back down by 0.005v. If that passes, then leave it. If it bsod's bump up by 0.001v until it passes.

For example:

IBT High x 10 w/ 4.7ghz @ 1.255v: Fail? Continue.
IBT High x 10 w/ 4.7ghz @ 1.265v: Fail? Continue.
IBT High x 10 w/ 4.7ghz @ 1.275v: Pass? Back down volts by 0.005v
IBT High x 10 w/ 4.7ghz @ 1.270v: Pass? Done. Fail? Bump up by 0.001v until pass. i.e. 1.271v, 1.272v, 1.273v, 1.274v or back to 1.275v.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> What do you think what is better to use on this board adaptive or manual voltage?for 4.8 ghz i am just using adaptive voltage.can i tweak something more in bios for more stable overclock?i am at 4.8 ghz 1.31v.....


manuel voltage is what you want to use. ive always had problems getting stable with adaptive voltage


----------



## KnownDragon

Well It has been a fun road. I have reached the limit of what I can do with this chip. I am able to to ascertain 4.9ghz stable. Vcore is outrageous but with naked die cooling temps stay below 90. Can't do small fft but can run p95 and occt. http://valid.x86.fr/ac22dw


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Way to go man. Those are some awesome clocks and decent temps. A bunch of guys are having problems reaching 4.6 at 1.3 vcore. Occt is a very decent stability test one of the harder ones. You saved 5 degrees which allowed you to get the clocks you want. I doubt you will ever see temps that close to level during normal operations of the system.


thanks. I hope my chip at 4.7ghz will be better then the Broadwell chips @ stock clock when they are released . I am planning on keeping this chip for a while . I am happy with it . I am glad I upgraded from my i7 4770k I was only able to get that chip stable @ 4.3ghz . a 400mhz frequency boost was well worth it for me


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> thanks. I hope my chip at 4.7ghz will be better then the Broadwell chips @ stock clock when they are released . I am planning on keeping this chip for a while . I am happy with it . I am glad I upgraded from my i7 4770k I was only able to get that chip stable @ 4.3ghz . a 400mhz frequency boost was well worth it for me


Broadwell is mainly for power efficiency and not huge performance gain. It's actually mostly intended for Laptops/Notebooks/ultrabooks etc. You should be fine with the 4790K for a good couple of years. I'm keeping mine for at least 4/5 years I think.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> What do you think what is better to use on this board adaptive or manual voltage?for 4.8 ghz i am just using adaptive voltage.can i tweak something more in bios for more stable overclock?i am at 4.8 ghz 1.31v.....


unless you are stress testing using rog realbench you should have your voltage set to manual until you get you cpu stable and once your cpu is stable then you should set the voltage to adaptive mode


----------



## velocityx

any tips on haswell bios settings for a recent amd escapee?

I got my i7 4790k but see some cpu spikes in BF4 during gaming. wonder what settings I should use in the bios ( wanna leave HT on since I do graphics/photoshop/photo work)

leave turbo mode on?


----------



## KnownDragon

So I have been trying to achieve 5.0 and it doesn't look within grasp. So for the next few weeks I am going to be messing with voltages. I will report my findings here for others with my similar set ups. I wonder though I heard a lot about the psu for haswell thing. I bought my psu pre haswell. I wouldn't think that it would hold anything back but it is a thermaltake 850m smartpower. I am going to have to do some research on this.


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> any tips on haswell bios settings for a recent amd escapee?
> 
> I got my i7 4790k but see some cpu spikes in BF4 during gaming. wonder what settings I should use in the bios ( wanna leave HT on since I do graphics/photoshop/photo work)
> 
> leave turbo mode on?


Explain what you mean by "see some cpu spikes in bf4 during gaming"?

Temperature spikes? Usage spikes? both would be normal...

If you are not overclocking, you can pretty much leave the bios as is. Maybe enable XMP for your ram, but other than that I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> Explain what you mean by "see some cpu spikes in bf4 during gaming"?
> 
> Temperature spikes? Usage spikes? both would be normal...
> 
> If you are not overclocking, you can pretty much leave the bios as is. Maybe enable XMP for your ram, but other than that I wouldn't touch it.


slightly irritated

when you play bf4, you can use a command perfoverlay.drawgraph that draws cpu ang gpu performance and display latency of each. in this graph I can see the i7 spiking creating lag and stutter whereas my gpu's are smooth as butter.

however the issue is, I didnt switch from an fx which was butter smooth (but lower fps) to a more expensive cpu to leave with spikes like that. so no, temps are fine, around 65 deg.


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> slightly irritated
> 
> when you play bf4, you can use a command perfoverlay.drawgraph that draws cpu ang gpu performance and display latency of each. in this graph I can see the i7 spiking creating lag and stutter whereas my gpu's are smooth as butter.
> 
> however the issue is, I didnt switch from an fx which was butter smooth (but lower fps) to a more expensive cpu to leave with spikes like that. so no, temps are fine, around 65 deg.


Did you format/reinstall windows or do mobo/cpu swap? If no reformat, did you mess with core parking settings? Install AMD cpu drivers, AMD windows hotfixes... etc?

Could be an issue with BF4 and hyperthreading as well, try turning HT off and see if it helps. I think you'll find that photo editing and whatnot are still very fast with "only" 4 cores. Remember, single thread performance is still king.

Also, you should know that an application designed to use multiple threads will not be twice as fast with HT on. HT just makes it a little more efficient. So basically, 2x threads does not equal 2x performance. HTH. Do some testing and report back.

I re-read my post and what I'm trying to get at with turning off HT is that BF4 might be trying to juggle the work between the logical cores too often. You can fix this via software (maybe) by setting the affinity to 4 of the logical cores (i.e. 0,2,4,6) under task manager with bf4 running, but I would try HT off first.


----------



## gagac1971

hey i know that this is not the exact topic but i get finally overclocked my corsair vengeance pro 1866 MHz to 2005 MHz whit same voltage 1.5V....great memory's!!!!i can overclock to say 2200 mhz but just whit better voltage.....for now this overclock is fine for me.i will sell my memory's and buy some 2600 mhz ....


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey i know that this is not the exact topic but i get finally overclocked my corsair vengeance pro 1866 MHz to 2005 MHz whit same voltage 1.5V....great memory's!!!!i can overclock to say 2200 mhz but just whit better voltage.....for now this overclock is fine for me.i will sell my memory's and buy some 2600 mhz ....


You are right I am using the corsair vengeance 9-9-9-24 1600. If I leave timings to automatic I can clock them to 2200mhz at 1.53 but I don't have anything to chill them with yet so. I am going to stick to 2000mhz at 1.515.


----------



## Tokuzi

Got to 5.0Ghz.







Lots of settings.. if anyone is super interested I'll go take some BIOS screenshots. 1.385v, passed Cinebench and 3D Mark w/ CPU tests. *EDIT: Ignore my fill-in 750ti haha.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> You are right I am using the corsair vengeance 9-9-9-24 1600. If I leave timings to automatic I can clock them to 2200mhz at 1.53 but I don't have anything to chill them with yet so. I am going to stick to 2000mhz at 1.515.


i did now 2133 mhz whit stock voltage 1.5V until now no crash....do you have any quick program ho will benchmark memory's?
also timings are 2133 MHz, 11-11-11-27, 1.5V.if will keep on that is epic just on stock voltage!








p.s. command rate is 1T!epic! we will see if will hang on...will play some bf4....


----------



## Jasecore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokuzi*
> 
> Got to 5.0Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of settings.. if anyone is super interested I'll go take some BIOS screenshots. 1.385v, passed Cinebench and 3D Mark w/ CPU tests. *EDIT: Ignore my fill-in 750ti haha.


I'm keen to have a look dude I'm @4.9GHz with 1.375 vcore with good temps and cache @4.5GHz


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokuzi*
> 
> Got to 5.0Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of settings.. if anyone is super interested I'll go take some BIOS screenshots. 1.385v, passed Cinebench and 3D Mark w/ CPU tests. *EDIT: Ignore my fill-in 750ti haha.


please send to us bios settings bro....so that i will also try that insane speed!!!
cheers


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i did now 2133 mhz whit stock voltage 1.5V until now no crash....do you have any quick program ho will benchmark memory's?
> also timings are 2133 MHz, 11-11-11-27, 1.5V.if will keep on that is epic just on stock voltage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. command rate is 1T!epic! we will see if will hang on...will play some bf4....


use p95 and set ram to 90%


----------



## The Source

If you think copy pasting bios settings is going to work you're going to have a bad time. Well, at the very least, a cmos reset.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> use p95 and set ram to 90%


ok i will try that to see if will survive...


----------



## Tokuzi

Here's my BIOS for the 5.0ghz on the 4790k. No, copying my settings might not work, but it does show what I played around with. It's unstable without everything set the way it is. I have not tampered with Cache for this 5.0ghz OC, but I will be tonight.


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> use p95 and set ram to 90%


hey man so first time on 2133 MHz whit 1.5V i had crash but then i rise voltage from 1.5V to 1.525V and passed everything!!!!nice overclock here.....and i think that 1.5V to 1.525V is nothing special for this overclock.....satisfied here but man i will sell this memory's and get some truly fast,something like 2600 MHz maybe


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey man so first time on 2133 MHz whit 1.5V i had crash but then i rise voltage from 1.5V to 1.525V and passed everything!!!!nice overclock here.....and i think that 1.5V to 1.525V is nothing special for this overclock.....satisfied here but man i will sell this memory's and get some truly fast,something like 2600 MHz maybe


I want to clarify that the only time I use that much ram in p95 is when testing my ram. I know if it passes that it will be stable for what I want. Aida64 has a benchmark for the ram if you want to see if it out performs your stock ram. Not doing overclock right on ram can sometimes cause it to act worse then stock. Another way to get a little extra clock out of that ram is to set bsclk to 101 which will give benchmark scores a boost.


----------



## opt33

finally got CB stable at 5.1ghz, best run 1030. Scaling goes to crap after 5ghz. 5ghz needs 1.38v for CB/aida64 1hr, but 5.1 needs 1.47v for CB.


----------



## cephelix

that's very high voltages. what are your temps like at those voltages?


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I want to clarify that the only time I use that much ram in p95 is when testing my ram. I know if it passes that it will be stable for what I want. Aida64 has a benchmark for the ram if you want to see if it out performs your stock ram. Not doing overclock right on ram can sometimes cause it to act worse then stock. Another way to get a little extra clock out of that ram is to set bsclk to 101 which will give benchmark scores a boost.


thanks for your instructions....now memory's on 2133 mhz is opening web pages more quicker and i am not joking.i memorized from a milion of times how much sec it need to open overclock.net general page and now is opening quicker but i mean truly quicker.... from there memory's on this clock is improvement for sure but i will run that Aida64 benchmark to see how much it improves...


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> thanks for your instructions....now memory's on 2133 mhz is opening web pages more quicker and i am not joking.i memorized from a milion of times how much sec it need to open overclock.net general page and now is opening quicker but i mean truly quicker.... from there memory's on this clock is improvement for sure but i will run that Aida64 benchmark to see how much it improves...


and i am an person that when i put something in my tick head i will do that and from there i started to be crazy in-loved in memory performance-i will sell this 16 gb of corsair vengance pro 1866 mhz and get some ferrari memory's say maybe 2600 mhz or upper....
is expensive but i saw this in my country


CORSAIR PC3-21328 2666MHZ 16GB DOMINATOR PLATINUM 4x 4GB


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> that's very high voltages. what are your temps like at those voltages?


Not very high since Im delidded with CLP, and CB isnt that heavy a load....temps usually in 60's to low 70's with CB at that speed and vcore. When I ran prime for 10 mins at 5ghz and 1.47v (same vcore as CB 5.1) temps were only 77C (blend on large ffts), I posted that screenshot earlier. But if I didnt have CLP for tim1 wouldnt do either as temps would prohibit.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> i did now 2133 mhz whit stock voltage 1.5V until now no crash....do you have any quick program ho will benchmark memory's?
> also timings are 2133 MHz, 11-11-11-27, 1.5V.if will keep on that is epic just on stock voltage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. command rate is 1T!epic! we will see if will hang on...will play some bf4....


superpi 32m for memory


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> superpi 32m for memory


thanks, already installing.....


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Not very high since Im delidded with CLP, and CB isnt that heavy a load....temps usually in 60's to low 70's with CB at that speed and vcore. When I ran prime for 10 mins at 5ghz and 1.47v (same vcore as CB 5.1) temps were only 77C (blend on large ffts), I posted that screenshot earlier. But if I didnt have CLP for tim1 wouldnt do either as temps would prohibit.


oh, that is totally acceptable temps...
still in the process of OC-ing mine. trying to see how far i can go before delidding.
currently running p95 on blend for 10mins just to check initial stability... temps are already around 76C.
of course mine is not delidded.


----------



## AwdDude

OK guys i have 2 stable profiles for my 4790k

4.7GHz @ 1.30v
4.8GHz @ 1.39v

my question is can i use the 4.8 @1.39 24/7? keep in mind that i have all the "C" states and power saving feautres enabled so clock speed and voltage can scale automatically.


----------



## cennis

Just delidded mine, doing small FFT at 1.4v 4.7ghz. highest core 81, lowest core 70, stable for an hour now

seems like decent temps but core variance is high..

CLU on die, GC extrreme on IHS.

using XMP I crash on blend. trident X 2400mhz cl 10 1.65v

any ideas?


----------



## samoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AwdDude*
> 
> OK guys i have 2 stable profiles for my 4790k
> 
> 4.7GHz @ 1.30v
> 4.8GHz @ 1.39v
> 
> my question is can i use the 4.8 @1.39 24/7? keep in mind that i have all the "C" states and power saving feautres enabled so clock speed and voltage can scale automatically.


Hi,

I can get my 4690k stable at 4.7ghz @ 1.3v but I can't get it to be stable at 4.8ghz @ 1.4v

Mind if I ask you what settings you used for your 4.8ghz?


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AwdDude*
> 
> OK guys i have 2 stable profiles for my 4790k
> 
> 4.7GHz @ 1.30v
> 4.8GHz @ 1.39v
> 
> my question is can i use the 4.8 @1.39 24/7? keep in mind that i have all the "C" states and power saving feautres enabled so clock speed and voltage can scale automatically.


If you're going to upgrade witin a year or 2, you might be able to run it that high, I'm sure some degradation will occur. Temps will be high though, even if you had a custom loop. If you want to be on the "safe" side, I'd do 1.3v.


----------



## AwdDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I can get my 4690k stable at 4.7ghz @ 1.3v but I can't get it to be stable at 4.8ghz @ 1.4v
> 
> Mind if I ask you what settings you used for your 4.8ghz?


yeah sure,

I turned off Turboboost, i enabled all power saving states, i am using dynamic vcore so voltage scales with clock speed. i am running at 4.5ghz on the uncore vring is +.15v. i was running vrin at 1.9v to help smooth out power delivery at high load but i didnt see it help much so i dropped it back down to normal at 1.8v.


----------



## AwdDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> If you're going to upgrade witin a year or 2, you might be able to run it that high, I'm sure some degradation will occur. Temps will be high though, even if you had a custom loop. If you want to be on the "safe" side, I'd do 1.3v.


yeah thats what i was thinking. running at 4.8 i get throttling when stress testing. i feel more comfortable at 1.3v


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AwdDude*
> 
> yeah sure,
> 
> I turned off Turboboost, i enabled all power saving states, i am using dynamic vcore so voltage scales with clock speed. i am running at 4.5ghz on the uncore vring is +.15v. i was running vrin at 1.9v to help smooth out power delivery at high load but i didnt see it help much so i dropped it back down to normal at 1.8v.


Which board are you using in order to turn off turbo boost and still overclock? Dumb question I know.


----------



## shremi

I think i came just int time to the thread to report my results

In case anyone is wondering the difference in using a good tim vs CLP after delid here are some screen shots i took within 20 min so room temps weren't a problem ...

4.8 using gelid extreme on the die and gelid extreme between ihs and waterblock



4.8 using CLP on the die and MX-4 between the ihs and the waterblock



I also got 4.9 stable validation i can run prime x264 and every stress test so im sure it is rock solid

I really felt 5.0 was reachable since i ran aida and got 8hrs stable but it really isn't no matter what i do i keep getting 101 BSOD in other stress tests believe me i have tried pretty much everything tweaked every voltage and i think its a no go hate this wall so close to the my 5.0 dream







... but i am open to everyone's suggestions.

I can bench @ 5.0 this is my best cinebench run


----------



## AwdDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Which board are you using in order to turn off turbo boost and still overclock? Dumb question I know.


Gigabyte Z97N-WiFi, with gigabyte turning off turboboost just means it wont throttle cores back to 4.2 ghz when all cores are active, you can still set the core multiplier and it will run at what ever frequency you set.


----------



## AwdDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> I think i came just int time to the thread to report my results
> 
> In case anyone is wondering the difference in using a good tim vs CLP after delid here are some screen shots i took within 20 min so room temps weren't a problem ...
> 
> 4.8 using gelid extreme on the die and gelid extreme between ihs and waterblock
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8 using CLP on the die and MX-4 between the ihs and the waterblock
> 
> 
> 
> I also got 4.9 stable validation i can run prime x264 and every stress test so im sure it is rock solid
> 
> I really felt 5.0 was reachable since i ran aida and got 8hrs stable but it really isn't no matter what i do i keep getting 101 BSOD in other stress tests believe me i have tried pretty much everything tweaked every voltage and i think its a no go hate this wall so close to the my 5.0 dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but i am open to everyone's suggestions.
> 
> I can bench @ 5.0 this is my best cinebench run


What voltage are you running at for 4.8, 4.9 and 5.0?


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AwdDude*
> 
> What voltage are you running at for 4.8, 4.9 and 5.0?


I think i spoke too soon as of right now i was able to pull a 5 loops of x264 v2 with 1.410 vcore 2.0 VCCIN but i dont really think i should be targetting those volts for 24/7 use.

Voltages are

4.8 @ 1.300 Vcore 1.8 VCCIN
4.9 @ 1.365 Vcore 1.9 VCCIN


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> I think i spoke too soon as of right now i was able to pull a 5 loops of x264 v2 with 1.410 vcore 2.0 VCCIN but i dont really think i should be targetting those volts for 24/7 use.
> 
> Voltages are
> 
> 4.8 @ 1.300 Vcore 1.8 VCCIN
> 4.9 @ 1.365 Vcore 1.9 VCCIN


You mentioned 24/7 use.

Does your CPU run full load 24/7?


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You mentioned 24/7 use.
> 
> Does your CPU run full load 24/7?


Nop it doesn't run 24/7 on full load actually the most stressful thing this CPU is going to be seeing is some gaming 2 or 3 times a week and also some benching runs for some competitions but that wont be 24/7

I think i could be ok if i manage to use offset voltage but i really don't know why no one is using it on haswell i pretty much used in all of my sandy ivy builds. All i hear is don't turn on adaptive mode...


----------



## d0mini

Just thought I should sign up, here is my proof, hope it is enough:



Batch #: L418C164

core speed: [email protected]
Cache/uncore speed: 3.5Ghz.

I was finding that the cache speed and voltage at stock was severely restricting my overclocking of the core due to temperature issues, and that reducing it by 500mhz helped a great deal. Despite this, my highest temp was 88°c after 24hrs of x264, so it looks like this is going to be my safe overclocking limit for now.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> I think i came just int time to the thread to report my results
> 
> In case anyone is wondering the difference in using a good tim vs CLP after delid here are some screen shots i took within 20 min so room temps weren't a problem ...
> 
> 4.8 using gelid extreme on the die and gelid extreme between ihs and waterblock
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8 using CLP on the die and MX-4 between the ihs and the waterblock
> 
> 
> 
> I also got 4.9 stable validation i can run prime x264 and every stress test so im sure it is rock solid
> 
> I really felt 5.0 was reachable since i ran aida and got 8hrs stable but it really isn't no matter what i do i keep getting 101 BSOD in other stress tests believe me i have tried pretty much everything tweaked every voltage and i think its a no go hate this wall so close to the my 5.0 dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but i am open to everyone's suggestions.
> 
> I can bench @ 5.0 this is my best cinebench run


yeah man same with my chip 5ghz will crash 101 Bsod no matter what voltage. Batch # L419B538

4.8Ghz 1.26v 4.9Ghz 1.32v 5.0Ghz @ 1.385v can run cinebench but not stable


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Nop it doesn't run 24/7 on full load actually the most stressful thing this CPU is going to be seeing is some gaming 2 or 3 times a week and also some benching runs for some competitions but that wont be 24/7
> 
> I think i could be ok if i manage to use offset voltage but i really don't know why no one is using it on haswell i pretty much used in all of my sandy ivy builds. All i hear is don't turn on adaptive mode...


Read a guide. Adaptive mode is probably fine. Set overclock stable for manual, switch to adaptive, it should be the same. Many of us have it on adaptive without problems.

I don't understand why people keep saying "24/7" when they don't even use their computer "12/7". And 24/7 for what? 24/7 on idle is hardly impressive, so I'm assuming 100% load 24/7, something even I do not hit. For me, gaming actually decreases the load on my CPU because when I'm not using the computer, the CPU is at 100%. 24/7 100% load is light years away from "I game from time to time". We have to think about this when we talk about degradation. So when I hit degradation, others probably shouldn't be worried even if they ran the exact same settings I ran because they'll never hit anything close to what my CPU went through. Just wanna remind everybody this.


----------



## fateswarm

Daily reminder to read the guide on the OP, if you are on gigabyte the amazing Z87X or Z97X guides of Sin0822, or the guide of Darkwizzie's thread.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Daily reminder to read the guide on the OP, if you are on gigabyte the amazing Z87X or Z97X guides of Sin0822, or the guide of Darkwizzie's thread.


Noted...been reading and rereading Sin's guide.so many new things to fiddle with it's mind-boggling.


----------



## orndorf77

i am going to fix the delid on my i7 4790k because i want to do it the rite way and i am hopping to get better temperatures . I just ordered coollaboratory liquid pro so I can remove the cooler master thermal fusion 400 thermal paste from my die and apply coollaboratory liquid pro to the die . and i also ordered gelid gc extreme to put in between my heat sink and the hs . but i am worried if i accidently get the coollaboratory liquid pro on the capacitors that surround the die because coollaboratory is electric conductive . should i apply gelid gc extreme to the capacitors to protect them in case i get coollaboratory on them ? i seen a youtube video of someone applying black silicone on the capacitors to protect them incase they accidentally get coollaboratory on them . will the gelid gc extreme also protect the capacitors from accidentally getting coollaboratory on them ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> i am going to fix the delid on my i7 4790k because i want to do it the rite way and i am hopping to get better temperatures . I just ordered coollaboratory liquid pro so I can remove the cooler master thermal fusion 400 thermal paste from my die and apply coollaboratory liquid pro to the die . and i also ordered gelid gc extreme to put in between my heat sink and the hs . but i am worried if i accidently get the coollaboratory liquid pro on the capacitors that surround the die because coollaboratory is electric conductive . should i apply gelid gc extreme to the capacitors to protect them in case i get coollaboratory on them ? i seen a youtube video of someone applying black silicone on the capacitors to protect them incase they accidentally get coollaboratory on them . will the gelid gc extreme also protect the capacitors from accidentally getting coollaboratory on them ?


you can put nail polish on them i wouldn't waste the gc extreme.
...... just make sure it's dry before you boot it up


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> i am going to fix the delid on my i7 4790k because i want to do it the rite way and i am hopping to get better temperatures . I just ordered coollaboratory liquid pro so I can remove the cooler master thermal fusion 400 thermal paste from my die and apply coollaboratory liquid pro to the die . and i also ordered gelid gc extreme to put in between my heat sink and the hs . but i am worried if i accidently get the coollaboratory liquid pro on the capacitors that surround the die because coollaboratory is electric conductive . should i apply gelid gc extreme to the capacitors to protect them in case i get coollaboratory on them ? i seen a youtube video of someone applying black silicone on the capacitors to protect them incase they accidentally get coollaboratory on them . will the gelid gc extreme also protect the capacitors from accidentally getting coollaboratory on them ?


You can put about anything non-conductive. For example, on my delidded 4770K I use MX4 on the surface components of the die, but CLP on the "chip".
Been working fine for months.
Just about any non-conductive tim, or like lilchronic said, nail polish, liquid tape, etc etc.


----------



## mandrix

FWIW Newegg is throwing in the Intel "gaming bundle" with the 4790K if you catch the right link. Finally got my 4790K ordered....real pain when you only get paid once a month, lol.
Here's the link with the Intel bundle:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.1715924


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cennis*
> 
> Just delidded mine, doing small FFT at 1.4v 4.7ghz. highest core 81, lowest core 70, stable for an hour now
> 
> seems like decent temps but core variance is high..
> 
> CLU on die, GC extrreme on IHS.
> 
> using XMP I crash on blend. trident X 2400mhz cl 10 1.65v
> 
> any ideas?


prime crashes partly by chance, so could be you just need more vcore.

However, if you are sure you are stable with memory at stock, and only crashes with memory on XMP, then you may need to increase system agent voltage. When I bench 5 to 5.1ghz with 2400 mem on xmp or oced I get instant bsod unless I increase system agent volts. Also on my 4.8 with xmem enabled, I have sytem agent volts set to +.08v. Benching 5 to 5.1 have to use +.2v SA for mem on xmem or OCed 2600.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you can put nail polish on them i wouldn't waste the gc extreme.
> ...... just make sure it's dry before you boot it up


did you apply coollaboratory on the inside of the hs ?


----------



## KnownDragon

OrnDorf that looks like nail polish if I am not mistaken. I put nail polish and then let it sit under a fan for about an hour a little extreme but didn't want to take any chances with it being wet.


----------



## DuckieHo

Looks like I got a not-so-good i5-4690K. I believe the VID is 1.23v...









It's not stable after 1hr on OCCT:
Bclk = 100
Multi = 47
Override LLC: Extreme
VRIN Override = 2.1v
CPU Vcore = 1.4v
CPU Ring Voltage = 1.3v
C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST = disabled


----------



## gobblebox

How are people still overclocking with Turbo Boost disabled? I thought it was necessary to enable it in order to OC with Haswell & DC... everytime I disable Turbo Boost, my OC is limited to stock Frequency 4.0GHz in CPU-Z & HWiNFO, even though it shows 4.8GHz in the BIOS. Any input?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Looks like I got a not-so-good i5-4690K. I believe the VID is 1.23v...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not stable after 1hr on OCCT:
> Bclk = 100
> Multi = 47
> Override LLC: Extreme
> VRIN Override = 2.1v
> CPU Vcore = 1.4v
> CPU Ring Voltage = 1.3v
> C1E, C3, C6/C7, and EIST = disabled


occt is very heavy.try something lighter


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Do you use intel turbo boost or asus turbo boost? I believe asus turbo boost lets you turbo all the cores to your desired height, and overrides the chip preferences.

edit:nvm, you have an asrock board.

Jason


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> occt is very heavy.try something lighter


I happen to like occt but it is heavy.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobblebox*
> 
> How are people still overclocking with Turbo Boost disabled? I thought it was necessary to enable it in order to OC with Haswell & DC... everytime I disable Turbo Boost, my OC is limited to stock Frequency 4.0GHz in CPU-Z & HWiNFO, even though it shows 4.8GHz in the BIOS. Any input?


I would like to know this too. I asked last night but no response. I try to disable turbo and it resets the stock clocks of 40 multi and if I change it back to say 47 then it turns turbo on. Now I can bsclk with turbo off.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> OrnDorf that looks like nail polish if I am not mistaken. I put nail polish and then let it sit under a fan for about an hour a little extreme but didn't want to take any chances with it being wet.


I know that's nail polish on the capacitors . I am talking abut underneath the heat spreader . did he put coollaboratory on the die and the part that covers the die ? or did the coolallaboratory rub off the die on to the part that covers the die ?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I know that's nail polish on the capacitors . I am talking abut underneath the heat spreader . did he put coollaboratory on the die and the part that covers the die ? or did the coolallaboratory rub off the die on to the part that covers the die ?


Sorry does look like he put a little on both.


----------



## gorden

I can't wait to fire mine up. I hope my chip can take some beating. Are there a lot of people hitting stable 5ghz?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorden*
> 
> I can't wait to fire mine up. I hope my chip can take some beating. Are there a lot of people hitting stable 5ghz?


Don't want to get your hopes up. Most are hitting 4.7-4.8 before temps are a problem or start throttling. I am running naked die cooling and reached 4.9 can't bench on 5.0 yet but a couple have thus far. Although I wander what they are using for cooling and the possibility that their chips are better then mine. I have reached my voltage limit of 1.45 for 5.0 but still have many settings to tweak in order to try.


----------



## gorden

I don't have them up for 5ghz. Anywhere above 4.5ghz for me is OK. Originally I wanted to do clear tubing and dye coolant, but I went with colored tubing and I'm going to be cooling on distilled water with anti-corrosion additives only, just so I can get better temperatures (if any different).

I've also never overclocked with the Maximus VII, so I'm doing some reading in the meantime.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorden*
> 
> I don't have them up for 5ghz. Anywhere above 4.5ghz for me is OK. Originally I wanted to do clear tubing and dye coolant, but I went with colored tubing and I'm going to be cooling on distilled water with anti-corrosion additives only, just so I can get better temperatures (if any different).
> 
> I've also never overclocked with the Maximus VII, so I'm doing some reading in the meantime.


I think you have the right expectations in order to reach your goal. 4.6 is almost a given if you even have a dog chip. I am using the maximus vii hero myself and my chip is decent in my eyes. before delid I reached 4.7 p95 stable and 4.8 was out of reach so I delidded and went naked die cooling. That board should be efficient for overclocking to 4.7-4.8 if you have supergood chip maybe even further. One thing I will suggest is to try the auto overclock from asus 4.8 if it boots and benches I would assume that this would be reachable depending on your cooling.


----------



## gorden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I think you have the right expectations in order to reach your goal. 4.6 is almost a given if you even have a dog chip. I am using the maximus vii hero myself and my chip is decent in my eyes. before delid I reached 4.7 p95 stable and 4.8 was out of reach so I delidded and went naked die cooling. That board should be efficient for overclocking to 4.7-4.8 if you have supergood chip maybe even further. One thing I will suggest is to try the auto overclock from asus 4.8 if it boots and benches I would assume that this would be reachable depending on your cooling.


What voltage are you running for 4.7?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> did you apply coollaboratory on the inside of the hs ?


I've tried putting it on the inside of the IHS and it made no difference to temps. So now I don't bother as it's just a waste.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorden*
> 
> What voltage are you running for 4.7?


1.285 vcore 1.8 on vccin and suedo


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> 1.285 vcore 1.8 on vccin and suedo


here for my i7 4790k 1.267V for 4.7 ghz and 1.31V for 4.8 ghz upper i didn't tried yet....


----------



## simi_id

Hello,

I have a 4790K with a Noctua NH-D15, upgraded from a previous Thermalright True Spirit 140 and still, my idle temps for CPU Package are arround 40 degrees Celsius.
Why is that when I saw in all reviews reporting 30 degrees Celsius idle temps ?

Thanks


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simi_id*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have a 4790K with a Noctua NH-D15, upgraded from a previous Thermalright True Spirit 140 and still, my idle temps for CPU Package are arround 40 degrees Celsius.
> Why is that when I saw in all reviews reporting 30 degrees Celsius idle temps ?
> 
> Thanks


This could be due to overclocking c-states etc. What are your bios settings if you are wanting input otherwise there could be a broad base of things effecting the temps.


----------



## simi_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> This could be due to overclocking c-states etc. What are your bios settings if you are wanting input otherwise there could be a broad base of things effecting the temps.


I am at stock, no overclock ...
Might be because of environment temperature, here is summer and outside are 30 degrees celsius ?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simi_id*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have a 4790K with a Noctua NH-D15, upgraded from a previous Thermalright True Spirit 140 and still, my idle temps for CPU Package are arround 40 degrees Celsius.
> Why is that when I saw in all reviews reporting 30 degrees Celsius idle temps ?
> 
> Thanks


That is definitely on the high side for your CPU and a D15.

I see you have a Maximus VII. On my Maximus VI Hero I have to manually turn down my cache ratio or it will run at max frequency all the time.

Enable all your C-States and EIST. Make sure your Windows power plan is on "Balanced" as well. Check that you don't have any programs in the background ramping up the CPU. Then recheck your idle temps.


----------



## simi_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> That is definitely on the high side for your CPU and a D15.
> 
> I see you have a Maximus VII. On my Maximus VI Hero I have to manually turn down my cache ratio or it will run at max frequency all the time.
> 
> Enable all your C-States and EIST. Make sure your Windows power plan is on "Balanced" as well. Check that you don't have any programs in the background ramping up the CPU. Then recheck your idle temps.


All settings are default ones in bios/windows.
Here is a screenshot for Aida64 with my Idle temps.

http://s3.postimg.org/v7pp1y15v/4790_K_Idle_Temp.jpg


----------



## gorden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simi_id*
> 
> All settings are default ones in bios/windows.
> Here is a screenshot for Aida64 with my Idle temps.
> 
> http://s3.postimg.org/v7pp1y15v/4790_K_Idle_Temp.jpg


What is your environment temperature like ?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simi_id*
> 
> All settings are default ones in bios/windows.
> Here is a screenshot for Aida64 with my Idle temps.
> 
> http://s3.postimg.org/v7pp1y15v/4790_K_Idle_Temp.jpg


My next question might sound offensive but not trying to be just ruling out possibilities. How is you intake and exhaust set up in your rig. How is the wire management and what graphics card are you pushing. I know with a 212 evo on a 3770k and a 7950 running up under it will cause idle temps to run a little higher then normal. Then is it possible when you were sitting the heatsink did it move get lifted up create air bubbles in tim?


----------



## simi_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorden*
> 
> What is your environment temperature like ?


My room temperature is around 31-32 degrees Celsius. As I said is summer outside and I have no AC yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> My next question might sound offensive but not trying to be just ruling out possibilities. How is you intake and exhaust set up in your rig. How is the wire management and what graphics card are you pushing. I know with a 212 evo on a 3770k and a 7950 running up under it will cause idle temps to run a little higher then normal. Then is it possible when you were sitting the heatsink did it move get lifted up create air bubbles in tim?


The case is CM Storm Sniper well ventilated. All the wires are managed from the back of the motherboard and the graphic card is the one from signature, no overclock.
I am afraid of bubbles in TIM since if you know how big is NH-D15 and the retaining mechanism you have to screw a screw on one side and then on the other, and to not spread paste only on half of the cpu ...


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simi_id*
> 
> My room temperature is around 31-32 degrees Celsius. As I said is summer outside and I have no AC yet.
> The case is CM Storm Sniper well ventilated. All the wires are managed from the back of the motherboard and the graphic card is the one from signature, no overclock.
> I am afraid of bubbles in TIM since if you know how big is NH-D15 and the retaining mechanism you have to screw a screw on one side and then on the other, and to not spread paste only on half of the cpu ...


I would say if bios is default then if the heatsink barely touched and was pulled away a bubble could have been created. Normally takes me about two tries to get it perfect. Then again could be your ambient temps. What are your delta temps like?


----------



## simi_id

Delta-T if you are talking about the difference between room temperature and CPU temperature is about 8 degrees Celsius.


----------



## gobblebox

Any word on how people are OCing with Intel Turbo Boost disabled?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simi_id*
> 
> My room temperature is around 31-32 degrees Celsius. As I said is summer outside and I have no AC yet.
> The case is CM Storm Sniper well ventilated. All the wires are managed from the back of the motherboard and the graphic card is the one from signature, no overclock.
> I am afraid of bubbles in TIM since if you know how big is NH-D15 and the retaining mechanism you have to screw a screw on one side and then on the other, and to not spread paste only on half of the cpu ...


If your ambient is already at 30C, there is no way you are going to get lower temps....even on water I'm about ambient +5C.
Ambient + 8-10C on air wouldn't surprise me.
Another thing to keep in mind is that motherboard temp sensors are not necessarily accurate on the lower end of the scale.


----------



## lolapaloza

My i5 4690k:

[email protected],2v (bios)


[email protected],27 (bios)


I didn't try lower vcore, at this MHz.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> did you apply coollaboratory on the inside of the hs ?


yes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Sorry does look like he put a little on both.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I've tried putting it on the inside of the IHS and it made no difference to temps. So now I don't bother as it's just a waste.


yeah probably a waste of time ...... it takes for ever to get clp to spread on the ihs


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobblebox*
> 
> Any word on how people are OCing with Intel Turbo Boost disabled?


there's really no reason to disable it......


----------



## simi_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> If your ambient is already at 30C, there is no way you are going to get lower temps....even on water I'm about ambient +5C.
> Ambient + 8-10C on air wouldn't surprise me.
> Another thing to keep in mind is that motherboard temp sensors are not necessarily accurate on the lower end of the scale.


To be honest I think you have a point.
I also have a 50" Plasma in my room, and during the cold winters it was pretty ok in my room without any heater except TV and Computer with 2 monitors, and the room size is 15 square meters.
Also before I didn't payed attention to cpu temps and started now with the upgrade from curiosity.
So there is no issue or to be worried that I applied TIM wrong, or there might be bubbles.

@lolapaloza

What is your room/ambient temperature when you overclock and what cooler do you have ?


----------



## Wezzor

I'm sitting on 4,4 with 1.192 vcore. 35°C idle and 65°C while gaming. I get around 75-80°C when running Small FFTs for couple of hours. Is it really worth pushing more? I mean, I wouldn't notice any performance increase anyway if I would push it to 4,6 let's say?


----------



## lolapaloza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simi_id*
> 
> @lolapaloza
> 
> What is your room/ambient temperature when you overclock and what cooler do you have ?


In my room is ~ 27-28C. I have Thermalright Macho BW rev.A.


----------



## simi_id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolapaloza*
> 
> In my room is ~ 27-28C. I have Thermalright Macho BW rev.A.


And what is your idle temperature on stock and oc ?
Can you post a screenshot with sensor from Aida 64 ?
I was stressed out in posts before about the idle temperature without overclock.


----------



## lolapaloza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simi_id*
> 
> And what is your idle temperature on stock and oc ?
> Can you post a screenshot with sensor from Aida 64 ?
> I was stressed out in posts before about the idle temperature without overclock.


Temperature in iddle is the same as ambient's temperature.


----------



## lilchronic

no one should be worried about the idle temps lolz it's all about load temps.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah man same with my chip 5ghz will crash 101 Bsod no matter what voltage. Batch # L419B538
> 
> 4.8Ghz 1.26v 4.9Ghz 1.32v 5.0Ghz @ 1.385v can run cinebench but not stable


I think i was able to get 5.0 stable

Ran 30 loops of X264 v2 high overnight







i had to up the vcore to 1.410 in bios ill test with a multimeter later on tonight to see the actual voltage provided.

I really think that you should be able to stabilize 5.0 sice your volts required for stability are really lower than mine on 4.7 4.8 and 4.9....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Read a guide. Adaptive mode is probably fine. Set overclock stable for manual, switch to adaptive, it should be the same. Many of us have it on adaptive without problems.
> 
> I don't understand why people keep saying "24/7" when they don't even use their computer "12/7". And 24/7 for what? 24/7 on idle is hardly impressive, so I'm assuming 100% load 24/7, something even I do not hit. For me, gaming actually decreases the load on my CPU because when I'm not using the computer, the CPU is at 100%. 24/7 100% load is light years away from "I game from time to time". We have to think about this when we talk about degradation. So when I hit degradation, others probably shouldn't be worried even if they ran the exact same settings I ran because they'll never hit anything close to what my CPU went through. Just wanna remind everybody this.


I will look a little more into adaptive volts thanks .

I just want o know if i will hit degradation on this volts i tend to keep this chip with me for a while.


----------



## Airrick10

Just got my DC 4970K chip batch # L419B538.... Hopefully it's a decent overcklocker!


----------



## gorden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Just got my DC 4970K chip batch # L419B538.... Hopefully it's a decent overcklocker!


At least you can test yours. I have mine in the mobo and I can't turn it on yet


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gorden*
> 
> At least you can test yours. I have mine in the mobo and I can't turn it on yet


Oh No!!! Well I just got my chip and mobo in at work but I sure hope mine turns on when I get home


----------



## klepp0906

Can I get a few of you guys to post your VID at stock? I have been on the fence about swapping out my 4770k for a 4790k. I decided to go ahead since I broke even apart from losing a ssd I had sitting around (but gained some much needed TIM too!)

The 4770k was a doozy. It took me 1.46 for 4600 stable which coulda been worse - but it certainly could have been a lot better as well.

Being that I run multiple gpus and displays - the less of a bottleneck CPU wise the better right









So long story short, I plug her in and it seems I have a vid of 1.040. Not sure how good that is relative to others (hence my post) but it was certainly better than my haswells at 500mhz slower.

I figured I would set it to 1.25 and 4600 and check for a post. Worked. So I jumped down to 1.20. Worked! At this point I was pretty stoked so I set it to 1.150 and it still posted! I didn't expect much more so I started to work on the voltage so I can start creeping up. Well the first run at 1.15 was a lock which I expected. Low and behold 1.16 and I was able to run 10 passes of IBT on maximum. Temps maxed at 60c which if I left it be I'm already .3v lower and 30c lower than my haswell overclock.

As if I'm gonna let it be though









Anyways, apart from the VID inquiry, I haven't done very much research as far as devils canyon goes. All I know is intel flapped it's gums about 5ghz on air and that's apparently not happening lol. Is my chip on the better side of the scale or is this pretty much average/what people are obtaining in general?

Certainly not a fraction of the info out there that their was for the 4770k but I figured this was as good a place to start as any.

Anyone getting 5ghz on water even?


----------



## spawn447

hi , ive been following this thread just a bit.
heres my 4790k delid'ed.
temps still seem kinda high










btw , my sig is very outdated


----------



## Shogon

So yeah, does a low VID mean much at all? I recall some people saying it might, but I don't pay attention to every detail when it comes to CPUs.

At stock speeds my 4690k needs 1.1v (a little under) for 3.9 GHz on all 4 cores. Playing some games =50C load temps, and this is only with 2 240 radiators with 'meh quality' fans and a 1.25v 780ti in the loop. Maybe when I overclock it things will change (temps), but these are surely not the Ivy Bridge temps I experienced long ago, even at stock speeds. Still would prefer solder though







. Hoping for some overclocking later tonight, I really want 5 GHz. Realistically I expect 4.6 or higher.


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> I figured I would set it to 1.25 and 4600 and check for a post. Worked. So I jumped down to 1.20. Worked! At this point I was pretty stoked so I set it to 1.150 and it still posted! I didn't expect much more so I started to work on the voltage so I can start creeping up. Well the first run at 1.15 was a lock which I expected. Low and behold 1.16 and I was able to run 10 passes of IBT on maximum. Temps maxed at 60c which if I left it be I'm already .3v lower and 30c lower than my haswell overclock.


That's pretty good.

My stock vid is 1.056v but i'm not prime95 small fft stable even at 4.7ghz / 1.34v. Maybe would be at 1.35v, but i dunno. I'm IBT high stable at 1.305v though, and that's good enough for gaming so I don't know if I need to futz with it.

There are no plans for now to do any video encoding/compiling/3d rendering etc, but if I do I may back down to 4.6 for stability.


----------



## B3RGY

Just got a 4690k, waiting on my graphics card to ship in, I'll wait until then to put it together.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> That's pretty good.
> 
> My stock vid is 1.056v but i'm not prime95 small fft stable even at 4.7ghz / 1.34v. Maybe would be at 1.35v, but i dunno. I'm IBT high stable at 1.305v though, and that's good enough for gaming so I don't know if I need to futz with it.
> 
> There are no plans for now to do any video encoding/compiling/3d rendering etc, but if I do I may back down to 4.6 for stability.


Yea I used prime for many many years, but with the advent of 28.5 I'm officially done with it. I ran my [email protected] 24hr stable and without a crash anywhere, in anything for over a year. Prime 28.5 releases and it crashes in about 30 seconds even with .05v higher. Forget that. Prime was already "too much" bordering on beating up your CPU.

I now run IBT for max temps and quickie jobs, hyper PI for ram dialing in, and x264 for my end all be all.

As far as vid goes, it isn't a cut and dry indicator, but it certainly helps. Consider it similar to a gpus ASIC.

Since I'm here as an update, I'm finishing up IBT/maximum/10 runs at 4800 with a temp of 68c and a vcore of 1.25v

I think I finally ended up with a good chip! Yay! I'm gonna try for 5ghz but I'm suee another 100 MHz and the power requirement is gonna nose dive . Not to mention when I add in uncore temps are gonna go up up up. Still so far much better results than I expected.

Was unable to get my haswell stable at 4700 at 1.525v and here I am 4800 stable(ish) at 1.25v

Sorry if it seems like I'm gloating. I sorta am lol. I deserve it I went thru hell with haswells. After my good one hit the bathroom floor I cried a little inside but figured "hey I'll get an even better one" which of course was tremendously worse lol.

Anyhow bbs with my epic saga for teh 5ghz! Thanks for the replies gents


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B3RGY*
> 
> Just got a 4690k, waiting on my graphics card to ship in, I'll wait until then to put it together.


Yea my came yesterday but I had to wait till today for the TIM. I took the opportunity to clean out my PC all day so I just got it in about an hour ago


----------



## klepp0906

Knew it. Nose dive right around 4.8+

All the way up to 1.36v for 5.0 IBT stable.


----------



## EarlZ

I see that everyone hits 4.7Ghz pretty easy with just 1.25v while I cant get it stable even at 1.305v


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I see that everyone hits 4.7Ghz pretty easy with just 1.25v while I cant get it stable even at 1.305v


It's just luck of the draw my friend.i may be in the same boat as you actually.will only be able to resume my oc-ing attempts this weekend


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobblebox*
> 
> How are people still overclocking with Turbo Boost disabled? I thought it was necessary to enable it in order to OC with Haswell & DC... everytime I disable Turbo Boost, my OC is limited to stock Frequency 4.0GHz in CPU-Z & HWiNFO, even though it shows 4.8GHz in the BIOS. Any input?


They're not.. they are confused incase they board appears to show it implying that is what is happening. You need it enabled and/or it's forced ON once you overclock regardless what you put in there. This I assume is just another case of how different mobo's show values in BIOS.


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I see that everyone hits 4.7Ghz pretty easy with just 1.25v while I cant get it stable even at 1.305v


Mine is 4.6ghz stable at 1.3, 4.7 I need like 1.375v...


----------



## gagac1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> Mine is 4.6ghz stable at 1.3, 4.7 I need like 1.375v...


lucky here 1.268V for 4.7 ghz and 1.31V for 4.8 ghz ........


----------



## AwdDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobblebox*
> 
> Any word on how people are OCing with Intel Turbo Boost disabled?


I don't know if this has been answered yet but with disabling turbo boost on a gigabyte board is alittle different that other boards, on a gigabyte it just means that all core speeds are sync'd and don't have power limits. you then set your core frequency multiplier to whatever you want and the cpu should hit it.

as a side note for some reason some times i have to save it multiple times for a frequency change to take affect.


----------



## AwdDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> They're not.. they are confused incase they board appears to show it implying that is what is happening. You need it enabled and/or it's forced ON once you overclock regardless what you put in there. This I assume is just another case of how different mobo's show values in BIOS.


I have turboboost disabled and im running at 4.7GHz, like i said in my previous post disabling turboboost works alittle different on gigabyte boards.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm noticing that w/ this gigabyte mobo


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> It's just luck of the draw my friend.i may be in the same boat as you actually.will only be able to resume my oc-ing attempts this weekend


Some of those that are getting higher clocks may also soon join your lower ranks as they slowy destroy their prizes.


----------



## opt33

yeah, no ones motherboard actually turns turboboost off, as doing so would disable overclocking on the cpu. Like AwdDude said, "disabling turbo" in GB bios (while it obviously doesnt disable turbo) it does neatly accomplish in the background what the user wants....which is to allow manually adjusting just 1 multi for manual overclocking. You could leave turbo on and manually set all cores, disable power limits, etc....but GB did a nice job of having the "disable turbo" do those items for you with 1 bios stroke.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Knew it. Nose dive right around 4.8+
> 
> All the way up to 1.36v for 5.0 IBT stable.


Your chip is stronger then most.









I saw your earlier post about running/testing 48x with ~1.25v. Looks like your chip might be scaling 100Mhz with around +.050v... So 49x with ~1.30v/1.31v and 50x with ~1.35v/1.36v. You should try benching Cinebench R15 at 48x/49x/50x? A chip that does 50x Cinebench at ~1.35v is pretty nice!

I'm also curious to know the batch # for your sample?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I see that everyone hits 4.7Ghz pretty easy with just 1.25v while I cant get it stable even at 1.305v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just luck of the draw my friend.i may be in the same boat as you actually.will only be able to resume my oc-ing attempts this weekend
Click to expand...

Ill also resume this weekend, ill try 4.6 at the same voltages.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> yeah, no ones motherboard actually turns turboboost off, as doing so would disable overclocking on the cpu. Like AwdDude said, "disabling turbo" in GB bios (while it obviously doesnt disable turbo) it does neatly accomplish in the background what the user wants....which is to allow manually adjusting just 1 multi for manual overclocking. You could leave turbo on and manually set all cores, disable power limits, etc....but GB did a nice job of having the "disable turbo" do those items for you with 1 bios stroke.


Not sure I get this I'm just lost maybe.

Nobody is overclocking with their turbo off, that's known. Doesn't matter what you think your BIOS is reporting, just check the MSRs, hell there was a thread about this just a little while back.

Now regarding GB and their BIOS setting for 1 value, isn't that the case for most/all boards? ASUS boards allow me to set per-core or all-cores so I'm curious what's the difference?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well I checked and resnugged my raystorm, set the clock to 4.70 and vcore to 1.285 so far folding full load stable at 68-70c


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Not sure I get this I'm just lost maybe.
> 
> Nobody is overclocking with their turbo off, that's known. Doesn't matter what you think your BIOS is reporting, just check the MSRs, hell there was a thread about this just a little while back.
> 
> Now regarding GB and their BIOS setting for 1 value, isn't that the case for most/all boards? ASUS boards allow me to set per-core or all-cores so I'm curious what's the difference?


per core helps if you want to set a couple higher then others.


----------



## shremi

I'm so stupid.... Last night as I thought I finally was able to stabilize 5.0 I was using 4.9... I was making changes via Windows with GTL and it closed on so when I opened up again and set the voltages I forgot to set the cpu clock.. So back to the drawing board 5.0 not stable as of now


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> So yeah, does a low VID mean much at all?


Sin0822 had recently discovered on a TweakTown review that some low ID chips may overclock worse.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Ill also resume this weekend, ill try 4.6 at the same voltages.


I'm trying hard to get my 4.6GHz stable. I thought I had it running fine @1.28V. But now i have a new board, and the AUTO settings are completely different and I got a BSOD with those settings.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Sin0822 had recently discovered on a TweakTown review that some low ID chips may overclock worse.


??

i'm about to receive my 2nd ...


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> ??


http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/6486/intel-4790k-devil-s-canyon-s-spec-sr219-cpu-overclocking-report/index.html

Quote:


> Interestingly enough, the *stock VID doesn't correlate to maximum CPU speed like we are used to seeing*. Perhaps this is because of the binning process and the need to sustain a 4.4 GHz overclock. Perhaps some CPUs exceeded their TDP threshold and required a lower stock VID to compensate and keep the CPU within the proper TDP limits. Either way, lower VID seemed to mean higher temperatures; at the same time, maximum clocks were not directly related to having a low VID. While our sample size of three CPUs is quite small to draw any conclusive results, it is enough to show us that the batch number really doesn't indicate much.


----------



## BoredErica

I never liked trying to find how well your chip will do via stock VID. Just OC the god damned thing and then see how far it goes. Plug in average vcore/multiplier and see if it passes, there, done.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/6486/intel-4790k-devil-s-canyon-s-spec-sr219-cpu-overclocking-report/index.html


3 cpus only very small size.he's wrong lower vid means you can reach freqs at lower voltage if it scales like should do(obviously you can have cpus with low vid but when scaling frqs have huge voltage increase).mine stock bios 1.04v cpuz 1.152/1.16 and i had [email protected] but it didn't scale more.
the bad thing is we can't know everyone's bios/cpuz stock vid because lots of users don't know what means and where to see it .








that vid doesn't say much but we can see a little what a cpu can do if scales


----------



## fateswarm

oh superV saying Sin0822 is "wrong". Who do I believe? Let's see..


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> oh superV saying Sin0822 is "wrong". Who do I believe? Let's see..


i'm telling you based on 4770k batch list on hwbot.
and guess what,all cpus that reached 5 ghz all had low vid 1.01/1.02.and there was a huge list.


----------



## fateswarm

Read what you are responding to before placing judgement. "[..] like we are used to seeing." It was even underlined and bolded.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Read what you are responding to before placing judgement. "[..] like we are used to seeing." It was even underlined and bolded.


whatever ..
i'll stop responding to you,cuz you to understand something,you need a review,when this things are very obvious,less voltage at beginning means more ovc,it's just like a car, less petrol consume, more road you can do.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> whatever ..


----------



## skydog71

Mine is finally stable at 4.6GHz with 1.290V. Temps are good, but I'd rather not increase the voltage further. My chip had a really low stock vcore (1.018V I think).


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skydog71*
> 
> Mine is finally stable at 4.6GHz with 1.290V. Temps are good, but I'd rather not increase the voltage further. My chip had a really low stock vcore (1.018V I think).


here is the last


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I see that everyone hits 4.7Ghz pretty easy with just 1.25v while I cant get it stable even at 1.305v


Mine is about the same, doesn't bother me at all. Knowing that it's same silicon as 4770k, we're all basically getting 1.1+ghz overclocks with minimal effort.


----------



## klepp0906

Welp, it's no 24 hours but after running all night long we have what's stable in my book.

1.38v @ 5ghz @ 80c

I'm gonna venture 5.1 is possible on this chip but I think this is plenty. Ready to see how badly it dogs on my backup rig @ 5ghz (amd 9590)

What was surprising (and took me a minute of frustration to figure out) was a lower vrin was causing continually restarts while stressing. I first assumed ram as it's a common undervolted ram symptom. Then I figured core, going .05v higher than I am now until I realized it had no effect.

The last thing I imagined was vrin considering intel suggest .4v higher than vcore and the general rule of thumb is more like .6v for heavily overclocked stability. Still here I am with a full .8v needed for stability at 5.0

2.2v vrin to supply at vcore of only 1.38v

Ridiculous!


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Welp, it's no 24 hours but after running all night long we have what's stable in my book.
> 
> 1.38v @ 5ghz @ 80c
> 
> I'm gonna venture 5.1 is possible on this chip but I think this is plenty. Ready to see how badly it dogs on my backup rig @ 5ghz (amd 9590)
> 
> What was surprising (and took me a minute of frustration to figure out) was a lower vrin was causing continually restarts while stressing. I first assumed ram as it's a common undervolted ram symptom. Then I figured core, going .05v higher than I am now until I realized it had no effect.
> 
> The last thing I imagined was vrin considering intel suggest .4v higher than vcore and the general rule of thumb is more like .6v for heavily overclocked stability. Still here I am with a full .8v needed for stability at 5.0
> 
> 2.2v vrin to supply at vcore of only 1.38v
> 
> Ridiculous!


What cooling are you using? I am shocked you are getting 80c at 1.38v... on IBT?

Edit: especially with 2.2 vccin/vrin


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> Some of those that are getting higher clocks may also soon join your lower ranks as they slowy destroy their prizes.


These chips are heartier than most think. When people were panicking early on about running over 1.3v on haswell I was already running 1.5v (mind you I didn't just ramp up to 1.5v but not being thermally limited post delid I was gonna be damned if I couldn't get 4.6 out of the awful chip I had)

I settled on 4.675/4.575 which took 1.48v for stability and it ran at that up until I sold it (yesterday since last June) with no degredation to speak of.

Mind you that's only my personal experience - everyone noticed that the soon thereafter the guidelines for what was considered safe went up and up and up.

As long as common sense is used and you keep your temps and voltages within reason, I wouldn't concern yourself with "ruining" your toy. By the time any meaningful damage would be done - your chip would be healthily outdated.

Naturally their are exceptions to every rule.

If I didn't end up with a golden chip this go round I was fully prepared to take my voltage just as high. However running 3-400mhz faster I'm hitting the same temps at a full .1v lower so with any synthetic benchmarks I'm actually gonna hit the rev limiter around 1.5v.

For me 90c in synthetics is cool. That is usually around 70c in non synthetics which is usually around 50c under normal use. Bouncing off the throttle point synthetics or is where I draw the line.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Your chip is stronger then most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw your earlier post about running/testing 48x with ~1.25v. Looks like your chip might be scaling 100Mhz with around +.050v... So 49x with ~1.30v/1.31v and 50x with ~1.35v/1.36v. You should try benching Cinebench R15 at 48x/49x/50x? A chip that does 50x Cinebench at ~1.35v is pretty nice!
> 
> I'm also curious to know the batch # for your sample?


You were right on the button voltage wise with your predictions







. I'll run cinebench later this afternoon. That's non synthetic full PC bench I presume? (Haven't used it before but I use x264v2 often)

It did take a bit more voltage for an all night run - I ended up needing 1.38v for 5.0.

I'm digging for info on disabling HT as it will drop temps considerably and I'm pretty confident I can get Atleast another 200 out of the chip with it off. Still, I'm not sure if it will be a worthwhile trade off. Their seems to be 2 opposing schools of thought on the viability of Hyperthreading.

Here is that batch #


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> These chips are heartier than most think. When people were panicking early on about running over 1.3v on haswell I was already running 1.5v (mind you I didn't just ramp up to 1.5v but not being thermally limited post delid I was gonna be damned if I couldn't get 4.6 out of the awful chip I had)
> 
> I settled on 4.675/4.575 which took 1.48v for stability and it ran at that up until I sold it (yesterday since last June) with no degredation to speak of.
> 
> Mind you that's only my personal experience - everyone noticed that the soon thereafter the guidelines for what was considered safe went up and up and up.
> 
> As long as common sense is used and you keep your temps and voltages within reason, I wouldn't concern yourself with "ruining" your toy. By the time any meaningful damage would be done - your chip would be healthily outdated.
> 
> Naturally their are exceptions to every rule.
> 
> If I didn't end up with a golden chip this go round I was fully prepared to take my voltage just as high. However running 3-400mhz faster I'm hitting the same temps at a full .1v lower so with any synthetic benchmarks I'm actually gonna hit the rev limiter around 1.5v.
> 
> For me 90c in synthetics is cool. That is usually around 70c in non synthetics which is usually around 50c under normal use. Bouncing off the throttle point synthetics or is where I draw the line.


It's heavily dependent on how much you actually use your CPU. I've degraded that 4670k of mine @ 1.42v/2.15v. If you just do some gaming from time to time, fine. But if you do folding overnight every day, or you're another computer chess fanatic like me, you will run into problems down the road. I'm talking <2 years. If you just game from time to time, yeah, maybe >5 years depending on the settings.

Just saying "I ran these settings and I was ok" is meaningless because it tells us nothing about how much you use your CPU. There are actually people that push the CPU to 100% load hours every day, day after day.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> I see that *everyone* hits 4.7Ghz pretty easy with just 1.25v


That's absolutely not true. It's consistent that 4.6 is easy but 4.7 often needs 1.3v or more.

Also the blunt lists of results are very inflated since they don't usually test stability.

Unless you mean I can do one suicide validation. OK, whatever, who cares.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Your chip is stronger then most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw your earlier post about running/testing 48x with ~1.25v. Looks like your chip might be scaling 100Mhz with around +.050v... So 49x with ~1.30v/1.31v and 50x with ~1.35v/1.36v. You should try benching Cinebench R15 at 48x/49x/50x? A chip that does 50x Cinebench at ~1.35v is pretty nice!
> 
> I'm also curious to know the batch # for your sample?


Ironically you were right on the head voltage wise. I'll run cinebench as well as get you my batch number after work. Fortunately it's delidded so the cap is sitting right on my desk







. otherwise youd be sol cause that waterblock is permanently affixed for the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> I'm so stupid.... Last night as I thought I finally was able to stabilize 5.0 I was using 4.9... I was making changes via Windows with GTL and it closed on so when I opened up again and set the voltages I forgot to set the cpu clock.. So back to the drawing board 5.0 not stable as of now


We've all some something similar lol. I remember working on my haswell overclock and pushing for 4.7 and I meant to put in 1.55v and I hit 6 without noticing. I started stressing and was like WOW apparently I've finally overloaded my ek supremacy lol. It was hitting tjunctjon pretty readily. Course I noticed the voltage and ended that experiment readily.

Officially the highest voltage I've ever ran through a chip lol. (Woulda ran it non synthetic too I bet!) but I loved my chip too much to even entertain the idea


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> What cooling are you using? I am shocked you are getting 80c at 1.38v... on IBT?
> 
> Edit: especially with 2.2 vccin/vrin


Increasing Vrin/vccin actually decreases temps and decrease watts consumed by cpu because cpu volt regulation is switch (buck) not linear. You can actually measure the decreasing watts consumed via HWM with increasing vccin.

4.7 1.29v, running prime small ffts.
vccin 2.2 = 150W max cpu temp 73C
vccin 2.1 = 155W
Vccin 2.0 = 161W
Vccin 1.9 = 168W
Vccin 1.8 = 175W
vccin 1.7 = 182W
vccin 1.6 = 190W max cpu temp 75C

Some of that increase in watts may be cpu power calculation error because of volt regul method and limited ability to calculate power with changing delta between vccin and vcore (cpu uses this calc for turbo/throttling limits,etc so needs to be relatively accurate). I say maybe exaggeration of power change as temps only slightly go up by coupled C as decrease vccin from 2.2 to 1.6, despite huge cpu calculated power change.

80C with 1.38v at 5ghz would be normal if delidded, also depending on which version of IBT.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Increasing Vrin/vccin actually decreases temps and decrease watts consumed by cpu because cpu volt regulation is switch (buck) not linear. You can actually measure the decreasing watts consumed via HWM with increasing vccin.
> 
> 4.7 1.29v, running prime small ffts.
> vccin 2.2 = 150W max cpu temp 73C
> vccin 2.1 = 155W
> Vccin 2.0 = 161W
> Vccin 1.9 = 168W
> Vccin 1.8 = 175W
> vccin 1.7 = 182W
> vccin 1.6 = 190W max cpu temp 75C
> 
> Some of that increase in watts may be cpu power calculation error because of volt regul method and limited ability to calculate power with changing delta between vccin and vcore (cpu uses this calc for turbo/throttling limits,etc so needs to be relatively accurate). I say maybe exaggeration of power change as temps only slightly go up by coupled C as decrease vccin from 2.2 to 1.6, despite huge cpu calculated power change.
> 
> 80C with 1.38v at 5ghz would be normal if delidded, also depending on which version of IBT.


What probably happens is that under the same cores' load, same freq and same Vcore, you will need the same power on the cores, however, with lower VIN you will need higher current (to the IVR). Higher current may significantly decrease the efficiency of the mosfets of the IVR and hence to increase heat losses (due to lower efficiency) and hence temperature, and power usage (to compensate for the losses).

This would depend on the quality of the IVR, e.g. a very high end supply may even increase efficiency on higher load, but chances are the IVR isn't that strong, considering it's the same across the low end models, it's ditched in Skylake, and DC got a package upgrade for power input.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Your chip is stronger then most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw your earlier post about running/testing 48x with ~1.25v. Looks like your chip might be scaling 100Mhz with around +.050v... So 49x with ~1.30v/1.31v and 50x with ~1.35v/1.36v. You should try benching Cinebench R15 at 48x/49x/50x? A chip that does 50x Cinebench at ~1.35v is pretty nice!
> 
> I'm also curious to know the batch # for your sample?


Was i supposed to run the CPU or the OpenGL or both? I assume the former.... and it completed for a grand total of 986cb (of course this is with my uncore and memory at 35/1600) but thats next on the list to be worked up so i'll post another score after i get done w/ those, perhaps tonight if your interested.

Im not sure about prime 28.5, but if it passes aida, IBT, x264, cinebench, hyper pi, and gaming... im gonna call it good enough for me







I may run prime 27.9 just cause im ocd like that but 28.5 can go find the nearest toilet and flush itself imo. Its not worth the extra voltage and heat to produce stability for itself. (course i could be pleasantly surprised and it may be stable as is but based on my experiences going from 27.9 to 28.5 w/ my 4770k.... im not betting on it lol)

EDIT: Ran the OpenGL (not sure if resolution is relevant or gpus or w/e) but in its current state it was 126.97

So in the end im gonna have to call Intel on their 5ghz on air crap. We'll all take our lessons now Mr. CSR. With any less of a closed loop setup i dont know that i'd hit 5.0 and this is with a fairly. good chip apparently.


----------



## fateswarm

I realized the IR3563B output on my board (from HWInfo) does not reflect what HW*Monitor* is saying on power. The HWMonitor app is probably guessing and it's far off. I tend to trust the digital PWM controller more than a software guess since it's at the scene of the crime directly controlling what supply goes in the IVR (and out from the PSU to it, but that's not needed here).

The PWM controller reports that the power usage is approximately the same on different VINs.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's heavily dependent on how much you actually use your CPU. I've degraded that 4670k of mine @ 1.42v/2.15v. If you just do some gaming from time to time, fine. But if you do folding overnight every day, or you're another computer chess fanatic like me, you will run into problems down the road. I'm talking <2 years. If you just game from time to time, yeah, maybe >5 years depending on the settings.
> 
> Just saying "I ran these settings and I was ok" is meaningless because it tells us nothing about how much you use your CPU. There are actually people that push the CPU to 100% load hours every day, day after day.


i guess thats neither here nor there. I agree but for what its worth.. i beat the hell out of it. Im super anal and very OCD to my and my wives chagrin. I spent from september to december (believe it or not) doing nothing but running prime 24/7. I built hte pc to play ffxiv at launch which launched in september (pc was built in june) and i didnt log in my first time till december. Why you say? Because im ocd as i said before and i refused to play until my oc was dialed in unto its entirety.

that means reaching the highest clock i could, and the tightest timings i could (even tertiery) at the lowest voltages i could. You cant imagine how time consuming this is and i wondered several times how badly i was or if i was degrading my chip.

With that said - a few months into 10-23hr prime sessions, i finally had my timings and never had to touch it again. (until prime 28.5 that is lol)

Now sure, folding is around the same levels of stress. Just like some people refuse to buy gpu's that have been mined on, yet the 3 r290x i scooped up for my Backup PC are running just fine and they had been mined on 24/7 since launch by the former owner.

Lightly used, or heavily.. ymmv like anything BUT i stick by my assertion that these chips are heartier than many assume. Also going to assume most people here that are overclocking are doing so because they game and use their pc's like regular enthusiasts use their pcs. Work, browsing, media, gaming, benching, stressing.

I may do the aforementioned things a bit MORE than the average enthusiast, but obviously that would strengthen any potential arguement to be had. I certainly dont just "game a bit".

Ultimately its up to each individual and each indivduals hardware, just stating my opinion, experiences, etc.

What i can say is i hated how bad of a chip i had haswell wise. Its spectacular to hit 400mhz higher off a full .1v lower vcore lol. Unfortunately intel is so far ahead of the curve these chips will be in the trash before we reap any of the newer benefits of the chips such as the new instruction set which camew/ devils canyon. VT-d i believe is supported on z97 thought ya?

Selling point for me was ridding myself of that haswell which i had to run at nearly 1.5v for an average overclock (thank god i have an overkill watercooling setup). My expectations were a ~4800mhz @ a lower vcore which have been met and surpassed. Sucks the haswellE are due out so soon and will require a new chipset. I need to win the lotto


----------



## monohouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruppe*
> 
> Just got myself a cheap DC. I'm afraid to push it further due to ambient temp ~30°C but 5GHz @ 1.36V is a start.


I wonder what I am going to do as my ambient temperature is 35 C :x
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> 1.4v daily use is not really attainable without custom water cooling with a big radiator and preferably direct-die. Without the aforementioned setup it will be impossible to run benches without delid at 1.4v without breaking the 100c barrier.


I have custom water cooling and two big radiators, but very high ambient, I wonder how that is going to play out :x

it's all a dream at this point but I am hoping that delidding will be successful and will help my temperatures


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Increasing Vrin/vccin actually decreases temps and decrease watts consumed by cpu because cpu volt regulation is switch (buck) not linear. You can actually measure the decreasing watts consumed via HWM with increasing vccin.
> 
> 4.7 1.29v, running prime small ffts.
> vccin 2.2 = 150W max cpu temp 73C
> vccin 2.1 = 155W
> Vccin 2.0 = 161W
> Vccin 1.9 = 168W
> Vccin 1.8 = 175W
> vccin 1.7 = 182W
> vccin 1.6 = 190W max cpu temp 75C
> 
> Some of that increase in watts may be cpu power calculation error because of volt regul method and limited ability to calculate power with changing delta between vccin and vcore (cpu uses this calc for turbo/throttling limits,etc so needs to be relatively accurate). I say maybe exaggeration of power change as temps only slightly go up by coupled C as decrease vccin from 2.2 to 1.6, despite huge cpu calculated power change.
> 
> 80C with 1.38v at 5ghz would be normal if delidded, also depending on which version of IBT.


it depends, sometimes vrin increases temps, sometimes it helps them. Its a funny thing that vrin







has to be dialed in just right and it causes uninformed folk quite a bit of stress thats for sure lol.

As for 80c being normal... i dont know that id' go THAT far. Especially now that intel has fixed their adhesive issue AND shipped with better tim to boot. Delidding doesnt offer what it did w/ haswell.

Im using water obviously, i dont mess with anything beyond. I dabbled with a peltier way back when but the effort and the risk wasnt worth it to me. Anything beyond that i have 0 interest. If the overclock isnt sustainable, or useable.. whats the point imho. I guess you could keep a vat of LN2 outside your window and keep on ladle'ing it into your pots but im good.

As far temps go on my personal chip, the idle has hardly changed... the problem isnt the cooling of the chip (i have plenty of rad) its removing the heat from such a small area fast enough. I coulda done a better job lapping my waterblock but i was getting antsy. Could DEFINATELY use a new pump too (if anyone is selling one, wink*) im still using an mcp655 which I broke my dial off at half speed. I soldered it up so it runs at "almost" max speed but between that defeciency and its age (i dont expect it to last much longer) its one area where i could benefit from replacing.

With that said my backup pc actually has a better case than my main rig. Morons such as myself always put performance before essentials (ie: a case) im still using a Lian Li pc60b or something like that which is around 8 years old. A mid tower ive chopped to peices trying to fit 2 thick radiators 360/240 an eATX board, and 4 titans. Its truly a sight lol. Definately time for that 900d (its next on my list) but im not looking forward to having to re plumb it all. Its all fun n games when your building a new rig, but when you have to take yours down for days to do a transplant - Booooooooooo!

Though this time i got a backup pc which was the best purchase evar!

So yea, how's that for carrying on?


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monohouse*
> 
> I wonder what I am going to do as my ambient temperature is 35 C :x
> I have custom water cooling and two big radiators, but very high ambient, I wonder how that is going to play out :x
> 
> it's all a dream at this point but I am hoping that delidding will be successful and will help my temperatures


not sure what that is in F but id imagine its pretty high. Heat wave everywhere apparently. Its 90c here in MI which is about 10 higher than usual for this time of year.

I recommend a beefy AC unit lol. Mine can BARELY keep up, not just fighting the heat outside but the ridiculous heat generated by two 5ghz chips, 7 monitors, and 7 gpus. Ughgh. My electric company loves me









Ambient temp makes all the difference int he world so if you can drop it 5-8 degrees via a cheapo AC you'll be in a much better place. I got mine for 70 bucks at the pawn shop and its energy star compliant and 10k btu


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> not sure what that is in F but id imagine its pretty high. Heat wave everywhere apparently. Its *90c* here in MI which is about 10 higher than usual for this time of year.
> 
> I recommend a beefy AC unit lol.


HOLY CRAP!







Your AC better be as beefy as a cow farm!!!


----------



## EarlZ

I never bought the 5Ghz on air from intel but I got suckered into te better tim and heat transfer and though dc chips didny benefit from a delid.


----------



## superV

what a disaster L420B765
stock vid 1.08v and turbo was only 4.2 [email protected],now i enhanced turbo and goes [email protected]


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> what a disaster L420B765
> stock vid 1.08v and turbo was only 4.2 [email protected],now i enhanced turbo and goes [email protected]


What did my post have to do with it?

NVM, I see you edited it out.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> HOLY CRAP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your AC better be as beefy as a cow farm!!!


Lol ugh. It's early







I coulda swore I put F there too! At that point you need a walk in freezer


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I never bought the 5Ghz on air from intel but I got suckered into te better tim and heat transfer and though dc chips didny benefit from a delid.


The TIM is better this time around, but the TIM wasn't the issue to begin with. That said, they fixed what was the issue.

Either way, a chip will always benefit from a delid, how much is the question









With these, not nearly as much as haswell so risking damage to your chip or losing your warranty carries much more weight as a valid concern this time around.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I never bought the 5Ghz on air from intel but I got suckered into te better tim and heat transfer and though dc chips didny benefit from a delid.


same here yo


----------



## monohouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> two 5ghz chips, 7 monitors, and 7 gpus. Ughgh. My electric company loves me


cheese's chrisp ! LOL

I reckon my CRT generates more heat than all of those 7 monitors xD


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> what a disaster L420B765
> stock vid 1.08v and turbo was only 4.2 [email protected],now i enhanced turbo and goes [email protected]


final results
wprime 2.10 /c states disabled/ only vcore and /vccin 2.0v
[email protected] 1024m temps max 61/61/63/58
[email protected] 1024m temps max 62/61/64/59
[email protected] 1024m temps max 67/67/69/64
[email protected] 1024m temps max 70/72/75/66
[email protected] crashes around 30% with temps on 92 on highest core


----------



## furyn9

Best I can get is 4.5ghz at 1.285 stable , maybe this Saturday stop by MC to exchange it .


----------



## Anusha

my CPU seems to become unstable at 4.6GHz when the temps reach 90C. keep it below 80C and no BSODs. I also only seem to get BSOD 101's which I haven't been able to understand the cause of.


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> As for 80c being normal... i dont know that id' go THAT far. Especially now that intel has fixed their adhesive issue AND shipped with better tim to boot. Delidding doesnt offer what it did w/ haswell.


That was good for a laugh









Maybe you didn't see my photo from my delid? 

Anyway, i'm gonna try increasing my vccin tonight and see if that helps my OC. Maybe I can get 4.8 gaming stable? who knows! I've only got vccin at 1.74 right now


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> As for 80c being normal... i dont know that id' go THAT far. Especially now that intel has fixed their adhesive issue AND shipped with better tim to boot. Delidding doesnt offer what it did w/ haswell.


I said 80C was normal _if delidded_ at 5ghz 1.38, and depending on what IBT ( if not newest with avx).

I carefully measured my temps before and after delid and got 23C temp drop at 1.29v and 4.7gz, which is typical of Haswell, and what most others get if delidding properly and using liquid metal tim. If measured at 5ghz, temp drop would have been significantly more, since gradient increases with wattage.

For example, im delidded and here is 5ghz with 1.38 aida64 for 1 hour on mine, temps max at 75C after an hour. Temps would hit log on mine, 100C with any significant load prior to delid at 5ghz 1.38v


And here is 5ghz prime 27.9 with 1.47v for 10 mins blend (large ffts), temps max at 77C, though ambients 4C lower here than my norm.


But if you are not delidded, can you post a screen shot of IBT running 5ghz with 1.38v with 80C temps, because yes that would be very unusual for temps that low if not delidded, unless you are running very old IBT or standard few seconds light load IBT.


----------



## KnownDragon

What annoys me is having a chip that will boot into 5.0 at around 1.36. I can boot into 5.0 at 3.8 surf web light stuff. I guess I am letting all overclockers everywhere down by not being able to stabilize the 5.0. It will not even run a cinebench at 1.47. It is taunting me. It is saying here I am but you can't have me. I have tried playing with pseudo vccin, turbo voltages, cpu input and eventual cpu input. To no avail. Yet I sit here at 4.9 stable at 1.385 1.75 eventual and a 2.0 pseudo vccn. It makes me want to take a hammer and beat the hell out of the rig. My idle temps for 4.9 is 29-34 and under load reach the 80-90's depending on the stress test.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> What annoys me is having a chip that will boot into 5.0 at around 1.36. I can boot into 5.0 at 3.8 surf web light stuff. I guess I am letting all overclockers everywhere down by not being able to stabilize the 5.0. It will not even run a cinebench at 1.47. It is taunting me. It is saying here I am but you can't have me. I have tried playing with pseudo vccin, turbo voltages, cpu input and eventual cpu input. To no avail. Yet I sit here at 4.9 stable at 1.385 1.75 eventual and a 2.0 pseudo vccn. It makes me want to take a hammer and beat the hell out of the rig. My idle temps for 4.9 is 29-34 and under load reach the 80-90's depending on the stress test.


We have pretty similar chips. I'm assuming you're is the same as mine at [email protected] stable, [email protected], [email protected] stable, but nothing I give it keeps 5ghz stable, even with a delid and ridiculous voltage lol

Maybe I'm missing something in my bios. I can post @[email protected] heck sometimes even 1.35, but no juice I give it can make it stable


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> We have pretty similar chips. I'm assuming you're is the same as mine at [email protected] stable, [email protected], [email protected] stable, but nothing I give it keeps 5ghz stable, even with a delid and ridiculous voltage lol
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something in my bios. I can post @[email protected] heck sometimes even 1.35, but no juice I give it can make it stable


Yes you are absolutely right. Mine might take a little more but very similar.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I realized the IR3563B output on my board (from HWInfo) does not reflect what HW*Monitor* is saying on power. The HWMonitor app is probably guessing and it's far off. I tend to trust the digital PWM controller more than a software guess since it's at the scene of the crime directly controlling what supply goes in the IVR (and out from the PSU to it, but that's not needed here).
> 
> The PWM controller reports that the power usage is approximately the same on different VINs.


Yep, just checking same with kilowatt meter from wall HWM is reading the cpu calculated power. And all that increasing vrin/vccin does above the stock relationship is increase calculation error.

I tried same measurements 4.7, 1.29v, prime 28.5 small fft load
vccin/vrin 2.2v = 150W HWM....but kilowatt meter steady read 350-351W
vccin/vrin 1.6V = 190W HWM....... .kilowatt meter steady read 350-351W

cpu power calculation read by HWM is almost assuredly calibrated at stock with stock ratio of vccin to vcore (since this calculation controls turbo, throttling). And increasing or decreasing that ratio isnt changing power output of cpu, it is only increasing calculation error.


----------



## KnownDragon

here is a 5.0 ghz http://valid.x86.fr/gjj20g


----------



## opt33

@Jeronbernal and KnownDragon, your wall is probably just 5. Before delid I could boot at 1.35V 5ghz, but CB required 1.47V to run 80% time stable. 1.46v would fail. After delid, I could run CB at 5ghz 1.38 15x in a row (messing with ram timings), and 5.1 at 1.47v.

You probably already tried everything, but all my settings for 5ghz CB is
vcore 1.38 delidded, 1.47 before delid. rest settings same delidded or not
vccin 2.15, vccin LLC high
vsa +.2 (if memory at xmp)
all power limits turned to absolute max (if forget one of those computer reboots). phase turned to extreme performance.
vring 1.25 with 46 uncore, 1.28 47 uncore, difficult to get any cpu to 48 uncore, mine wont.
all power savings disabled, rest on auto/stock.
vddr is 1.65 with xmem settings 2400, use 1.8v when OC ram to 2600 with same timings


----------



## Nark96

What do you guys think?







Just finished building now

















P.S. excuse the ghetto pic at the top lmao


----------



## BoredErica

Klepp, based one what I've seen, DC isn't really cooler than Haswell.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Yep, just checking same with kilowatt meter from wall HWM is reading the cpu calculated power. And all that increasing vrin/vccin does above the stock relationship is increase calculation error.
> 
> I tried same measurements 4.7, 1.29v, prime 28.5 small fft load
> vccin/vrin 2.2v = 150W HWM....but kilowatt meter steady read 350-351W
> vccin/vrin 1.6V = 190W HWM....... .kilowatt meter steady read 350-351W
> 
> cpu power calculation read by HWM is almost assuredly calibrated at stock with stock ratio of vccin to vcore (since this calculation controls turbo, throttling). And increasing or decreasing that ratio isnt changing power output of cpu, it is only increasing calculation error.


Thanks for looking it up. I guess we can safely say HWMonitor is completely bogus for that and a good PWM controller on HWInfo might be a better indication.


----------



## MCFC

My DC heats up to 97c (first core) when I run prime95 for a minute...
I'm using a phantom 820 case and h100i with noctua nf-f12s

I have not even started overclocking yet so it's still on 4ghz

Could the chip be faulty?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> My DC heats up to 97c (first core) when I run prime95 for a minute...
> I'm using a phantom 820 case and h100i with noctua nf-f12s
> 
> Could the chip be faulty?


If running small fft then temps would be higher. If you run on default then should be about 20 c cooler


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> My DC heats up to 97c (first core) when I run prime95 for a minute...
> I'm using a phantom 820 case and h100i with noctua nf-f12s
> 
> I have not even started overclocking yet so it's still on 4ghz
> 
> Could the chip be faulty?


I guess it's blend on 28.5. Because if it's smallffts on 28.5 it sounds fine. You may have missed using paste, or the TIM might be completely misplaced at assembly (which makes it a hardware fault).

Hardware fault as in the die itself, no way.

Unless the voltage was set too high.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> My DC heats up to 97c (first core) when I run prime95 for a minute...
> I'm using a phantom 820 case and h100i with noctua nf-f12s
> 
> I have not even started overclocking yet so it's still on 4ghz
> 
> Could the chip be faulty?


was the back plate loose?


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> If running small fft then temps would be higher. If you run on default then should be about 20 c cooler


I now picked blend and now the maximum temp is 87c

Isn´t that still high?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> I now picked blend and now the maximum temp is 87c
> 
> Isn´t that still high?


I think we would need to know more information in order to diagnose. Vcore, frequency etc.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I guess it's blend on 28.5. Because if it's smallffts on 28.5 it sounds fine. You may have missed using paste, or the TIM might be completely misplaced at assembly (which makes it a hardware fault).
> 
> Hardware fault as in the die itself, no way.
> 
> Unless the voltage was set too high.


The voltage in the bios was something around 1.052

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> was the back plate loose?


Nope I just checked it and its secure


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I think we would need to know more information in order to diagnose. Vcore, frequency etc.


Just restarted and entered bios
Motherboard is maximus vii hero

Cpu temp is 38c
Vcore is 1.056
BCLK is 100.0mhz
Ratio 40x
Frequency is 4000mhz

Anything else you guys need to know?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> Just restarted and entered bios
> Motherboard is maximus vii hero
> 
> Cpu temp is 38c
> Vcore is 1.056
> BCLK is 100.0mhz
> Ratio 40x
> Frequency is 4000mhz
> 
> Anything else you guys need to know?


Well if you have profile set and you are sure the seat was good when you mounted the block. If fans are intake and getting good supply. I would say that those temps don't seem normal not for stock.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Well if you have profile set and you are sure the seat was good when you mounted the block. If fans are intake and getting good supply. I would say that those temps don't seem normal not for stock.


I already rma'd the h100i once because i thought it was causing the high temps but i'm getting the same exact temps now with this replacement...

What do you mean by profile set? The CPU fan speeds are 2257 rpm


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> I already rma'd the h100i once because i thought it was causing the high temps but i'm getting the same exact temps now with this replacement...
> 
> What do you mean by profile set? The CPU fan speeds are 2257 rpm


Okay the fans are at max. Did you set the pump to max when you hooked it up to the cpu fan header. Then if you are using usb link what profile did you set?


----------



## fateswarm

Did you use thermal paste this time? I don't think it's stupid. I've done that mistake before.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Okay the fans are at max. Did you set the pump to max when you hooked it up to the cpu fan header. Then if you are using usb link what profile did you set?


In the link software it shows

h100i temp: 32.1c
h100i pump: 2142
h100i fan 1: 852
h100i fan 2L 868

The hdd drives are 33c


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Did you use thermal paste this time? I don't think it's stupid. I've done that mistake before.


Yeah I used arctic silver 5 ricegrain method


----------



## MCFC

Just ran prime95 again on blend mode

System hang after three minutes...


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> Just restarted and entered bios
> Motherboard is maximus vii hero
> 
> Cpu temp is 38c
> Vcore is 1.056
> BCLK is 100.0mhz
> Ratio 40x
> Frequency is 4000mhz
> 
> Anything else you guys need to know?


Are you running Adaptive voltage? If so it's going to get very, very hot.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Are you running Adaptive voltage? If so it's going to get very, very hot.


I have no idea, how do I check if that's enabled?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> What annoys me is having a chip that will boot into 5.0 at around 1.36. I can boot into 5.0 at 3.8 surf web light stuff. I guess I am letting all overclockers everywhere down by not being able to stabilize the 5.0. It will not even run a cinebench at 1.47. It is taunting me. It is saying here I am but you can't have me. I have tried playing with pseudo vccin, turbo voltages, cpu input and eventual cpu input. To no avail. Yet I sit here at 4.9 stable at 1.385 1.75 eventual and a 2.0 pseudo vccn. It makes me want to take a hammer and beat the hell out of the rig. My idle temps for 4.9 is 29-34 and under load reach the 80-90's depending on the stress test.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> We have pretty similar chips. I'm assuming you're is the same as mine at [email protected] stable, [email protected], [email protected] stable, but nothing I give it keeps 5ghz stable, even with a delid and ridiculous voltage lol
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something in my bios. I can post @[email protected] heck sometimes even 1.35, but no juice I give it can make it stable


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Yes you are absolutely right. Mine might take a little more but very similar.


yup ive got the same problem.







4.8Ghz -1.26v, 4.9Ghz -1.32v, 5Ghz -1.38v but not stable i stop getting 124 bsod and get a constant 101 bsod with any higher voltage.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> Just restarted and entered bios
> Motherboard is maximus vii hero
> 
> Cpu temp is 38c
> Vcore is 1.056
> BCLK is 100.0mhz
> Ratio 40x
> Frequency is 4000mhz
> 
> Anything else you guys need to know?


You really need to set voltage manually with this board, and any ASUS board, IMHO. Your 1.056v in BIOS is likely giving 1.25 or so under load, and your CPU probably needs only 1.185V.

You should clear CMOS, go into BIOS voltage section, and set all the voltages you see there, manually. ALL OF THEM.

Then, boost CPU voltage up to 1.25V, set CPU multi to 45, cache multi to 40 min/max, and go into OS and test. if it passes, set 46.

Otherwise, your temps seem perfectly normal, to me.

I have noticed that some random crashes I was getting...CPU multi was bouncing up 1 higher than what I set. It is possible this is just a software error, but after seeing this about 30 times yesterday, I have to say, if you are using P95 to test....stop.

Before I was letting the board set voltages, and I needed 1.265V for 46...now I have everything set manually, and am at 1.190V for the same 46 multi. Your CPU, based on my testing with quite a few CPUS now, will need 1.230-1.70V for 4600 MHz. Those saying VID and bath don't matter...I do not agree with. I know StevenB suggested this, and I trust this guy pretty explicitly, but I have tested more CPUs, and do not agree AT ALL.

VID is NOT comparable unless you have CPUs in same batch, for sure, but it does matter, as does batch, and CPUs with lower voltages at stock.. they don't clock well if you don't set everything manually, otherwise voltages like VDIO/VAIO and vInput get set far too high for the chip.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> I have no idea, how do I check if that's enabled?


In the BIOS there should be various options for your CPU Core Voltage. Auto, Adaptive, Manual, Offset. I don't know if any motherboards set on Auto use Adaptive voltage. If you're going to be overclocking and running synthetic stress tests you should set your CPU Core and CPU Cache voltages to Manual. When set to Adaptive anything with prolonged AVX instructions will cause the Vcore to spike and cause temps to instantly hit 100C.

UTV


----------



## superV

Quote:


> VID is NOT comparable unless you have CPUs in same batch, for sure, but it does matter, as does batch, and CPUs with lower voltages at stock.. they don't clock well if you don't set everything manually, otherwise voltages like VDIO/VAIO and vInput get set far too high for the chip.


vid is to make an idea what kind of chip you have.you can make an idea of the quality of the chip.
today, just installed and gone to bios,i saw 1.08v,i made fast an idea how much this chip will push,and i knew that will not go further than 4.8ghz,in fact [email protected]
this is very important thing,if ur interested to know what can ur chip do without testing.
but obviously,testing always beats theory.


----------



## MCFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> You really need to set voltage manually with this board, and any ASUS board, IMHO. Your 1.056v in BIOS is likely giving 1.25 or so under load, and your CPU probably needs only 1.185V.
> 
> You should clear CMOS, go into BIOS voltage section, and set all the voltages you see there, manually. ALL OF THEM.
> 
> Then, boost CPU voltage up to 1.25V, set CPU multi to 45, cache multi to 40 min/max, and go into OS and test. if it passes, set 46.
> 
> Otherwise, your temps seem perfectly normal, to me.
> 
> I have noticed that some random crashes I was getting...CPU multi was bouncing up 1 higher than what I set. It is possible this is just a software error, but after seeing this about 30 times yesterday, I have to say, if you are using P95 to test....stop.
> 
> Before I was letting the board set voltages, and I needed 1.265V for 46...now I have everything set manually, and am at 1.190V for the same 46 multi. Your CPU, based on my testing with quite a few CPUS now, will need 1.230-1.70V for 4600 MHz. Those saying VID and bath don't matter...I do not agree with. I know StevenB suggested this, and I trust this guy pretty explicitly, but I have tested more CPUs, and do not agree AT ALL.
> 
> VID is NOT comparable unless you have CPUs in same batch, for sure, but it does matter, as does batch, and CPUs with lower voltages at stock.. they don't clock well if you don't set everything manually, otherwise voltages like VDIO/VAIO and vInput get set far too high for the chip.


Thanks will give it a try!
Sorry for hijacking the thread a bit there guys


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> You really need to set voltage manually with this board, and any ASUS board, IMHO. Your 1.056v in BIOS is likely giving 1.25 or so under load, and your CPU probably needs only 1.185V.
> 
> You should clear CMOS, go into BIOS voltage section, and set all the voltages you see there, manually. ALL OF THEM.
> 
> Then, boost CPU voltage up to 1.25V, set CPU multi to 45, cache multi to 40 min/max, and go into OS and test. if it passes, set 46.
> 
> Otherwise, your temps seem perfectly normal, to me.
> 
> I have noticed that some random crashes I was getting...CPU multi was bouncing up 1 higher than what I set. It is possible this is just a software error, but after seeing this about 30 times yesterday, I have to say, if you are using P95 to test....stop.
> 
> Before I was letting the board set voltages, and I needed 1.265V for 46...now I have everything set manually, and am at 1.190V for the same 46 multi. Your CPU, based on my testing with quite a few CPUS now, will need 1.230-1.70V for 4600 MHz. Those saying VID and bath don't matter...I do not agree with. I know StevenB suggested this, and I trust this guy pretty explicitly, but I have tested more CPUs, and do not agree AT ALL.
> 
> VID is NOT comparable unless you have CPUs in same batch, for sure, but it does matter, as does batch, and CPUs with lower voltages at stock.. they don't clock well if you don't set everything manually, otherwise voltages like VDIO/VAIO and vInput get set far too high for the chip.


I think setting ALL voltages manually is a bit excessive.

There are only three that you need to set manually unless you're going to get into some really extreme overclocking:

1) CPU Core Voltage
2) CPU Cache Voltage
3) Input Voltage / VCCIN / Eventual Input Voltage (it goes by a lot of different names)

That's it.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I think setting ALL voltages manually is a bit excessive.
> 
> There are only three that you need to set manually unless you're going to get into some really extreme overclocking:
> 
> 1) CPU Core Voltage
> 2) CPU Cache Voltage
> 3) Input Voltage / VCCIN / Eventual (it goes by a lot of different names)
> 
> That's it.


Meh. Why let a board set voltages on areas higher than what is needed? 4770K launch showed us that temps can be a big issue, so I take this approach, and it works for me.

Yeah, it take more work...but...nothing good ever came easy.

Running VCCSA @ 1.185V, instead of 0.808 or whatever the CPU's stock is....that's dumb. And that's what most ASUS ROG boards are doing. Same with AIO/DIO... DIO only really needs boost over 2400 MHz on memory.

Do keep in mind I have 18 Z97 boards and 22 CPUs tested already. MOBOs set voltages that are OK for MOST CPUs...but not all. So if you have extremely good chip..or bad chip...auto voltages won't work for you. StevenB posting that low VID didn't translate into higher clocks is likely 100% due to not setting everything manually.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Meh. Why let a board set voltages on areas higher than what is needed? 4770K launch showed us that temps can be a big issue, so I take this approach, and it works for me.
> 
> Yeah, it take more work...but...nothing good ever came easy.
> 
> Running VCCSA @ 1.185V, instead of 0.808 or whatever the CPU's stock is....that's dumb. And that's what most ASUS ROG boards are doing. Same with AIO/DIO... DIO only really needs boost over 2400 MHz on memory.
> 
> Do keep in mind I have 18 Z97 boards and 22 CPUs tested already.


they're still new to ovc.but they will learn


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Meh. Why let a board set voltages on areas higher than what is needed? 4770K launch showed us that temps can be a big issue, so I take this approach, and it works for me.
> 
> Yeah, it take more work...but...nothing good ever came easy.
> 
> Running VCCSA @ 1.185V, instead of 0.808 or whatever the CPU's stock is....that's dumb. And that's what most ASUS ROG boards are doing. Same with AIO/DIO... DIO only really needs boost over 2400 MHz on memory.
> 
> Do keep in mind I have 18 Z97 boards and 22 CPUs tested already. MOBOs set voltages that are OK for MOST CPUs...but not all. So if you have extremely good chip..or bad chip...auto voltages won't work for you. StevenB posting that low VID didn't translate into higher clocks is likely 100% due to not setting everything manually.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> they're still new to ovc.but they will learn


I'm going to agree that setting SA / DIO / AIO manually, you might be able to save a few C if you want to spend hour after hour stability testing. Not really worth it IMO unless you've got a lot of time and you're really hitting a thermal wall.


----------



## MCFC

Setting cpu core and cpu cache manually gives me an instant BSOD after the windows logo


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> Setting cpu core and cpu cache manually gives me an instant BSOD after the windows logo


Probably setting some voltage too low. Follow this guide to overclocking glory:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_100

Once you've got everything stabilized, you can worry about backing down some of the other auto voltages if you feel like it, like cadaveca and superV mentioned.


----------



## MCFC

Cpuz shows core voltage of 1.250v at 4.4core speed

That might be what's causing the high temps?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> Cpuz shows core voltage of 1.250v at 4.4core speed
> 
> That might be what's causing the high temps?


I'll suggest reseating your CPU. I've run into similar with HERO and VII Formula, reseating CPU fixed everything. I thought the CPU was toast, so popped in another, and it worked fine..went back to the problematic one, and it's worked great since.

Make sure that bracket for H100 is seated properly, if it doesn't go through board holes fully (and ASUS holes are tight







), it can warp the board and lead to some funny issues.

And yeah, CPU-V too high is common. AS is cache set too high..for some odd reason this board at first wanted to set 1.185V for cache, after several CMOS clears, OC fails, and memory changes, now I'm back at orginal config, and have 1.135V for cache.

Do keep in mind that if you enable XMP, ASUS boards set 44x for all cores, not for one core, and so they boost voltage as well, which leads to higher performance than stock, but also higher temps than most expect.

I was using H100 myself, now using H90, similar temps, but less noise. Your reports here seem very similar to what I had at first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I'm going to agree that setting SA / DIO / AIO manually, you might be able to save a few C if you want to spend hour after hour stability testing. Not really worth it IMO unless you've got a lot of time and you're really hitting a thermal wall.


Time? LoL. I do reviews for TechPowerUp, work a full-time night job, and have 4 kids, and am waiting for school to start. Time is no problem for me, dunno why anyone would have a shortage of time unless rushing needlessly. I like to take my time and enjoy the OC process. That's why we have no CPU review and only a few Z97 board reviews up.. I'm taking my time and making sure that what I report in my reviews is valid.


----------



## orndorf77

I am trying to push my i7 4790k to 4.8ghz . in my msi z97 gaming 7 bios if I type in any thing over 1.299v and press enter the voltage gets highlighted in red . rite now I have my cpu stable @ 4.8ghz with 1.28v bios voltage and 1.304v cpu-z voltage but I only stress tested for a half hour and I doubt my cpu will be stable @ 4.8ghz using 1.28v bios voltage and 1.304v cpu-z voltage . because to have my cpu @ 4.7ghz I needed 1.255v bios voltage and 1.28v cpu-z voltage to be stable running occt for 8 hours and prime95 version 28.5 1344 setting for 2 hours . will it be safe to enter over 1.3v in my bios even though the voltage would be highlighted red ? and this is a difficult question to answer but what are the chances I can have my cpu stable @ 4.8ghz using 1.28v bios voltage and 1.304v cpu-z voltage considering what voltage I need to have my cpu stable @ 4.7ghz ?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I am trying to push my i7 4790k to 4.8ghz . in my msi z97 gaming 7 bios if I type in any thing over 1.299v and press enter the voltage gets highlighted in red . rite now I have my cpu stable @ 4.8ghz with 1.28v bios voltage and 1.304v cpu-z voltage but I only stress tested for a half hour and I doubt my cpu will be stable @ 4.8ghz using 1.28v bios voltage and 1.304v cpu-z voltage . because to have my cpu @ 4.7ghz I needed 1.255v bios voltage and 1.28v cpu-z voltage to be stable running occt for 8 hours and prime95 version 28.5 1344 setting for 2 hours . will it be safe to enter over 1.3v in my bios even though the voltage would be highlighted red ? and this is a difficult question to answer but what are the chances I can have my cpu stable @ 4.8ghz using 1.28v bios voltage and 1.304v cpu-z voltage considering what voltage I need to have my cpu stable @ 4.7ghz ?


MSI sent me some OC guidance with their boards. I cannot suggest safe voltages myself yet, but here's what they suggest:



I think most users, unless having high-end water, will be in "advanced" section.


----------



## The Real Deal

4,5 GHZ @ 1,15v stable Cinebench and Realbench

4,9 GHz @ 1,35v stable SPI32M (Uncore @ 4,6 GHz)

http://valid.canardpc.com/7vu8p3





Very similar to my ex 4670K


----------



## PolRoger

I decided to bin a 2nd chip.









My first sample: L329Cxxx... Which seem to overclock 45x ~1.2v, 46x ~1.25v, 47x ~1.3v and it will run Cinebench R15 48x ~1.315v and SuperPi 32M 49x ~1.35v

My second sample: L420Bxxx... Early testing @ 46x ~1.225v, 47x ~1.275v and it will run Cinebench R15 48x ~1.265 and SuperPi 32M 49x ~1.3v.

Motherboard ASRock Z97 OC Formula, Memory 4x2GB GSkill DDR3-2133C9 (PSC):


----------



## samoth777

I'm stable on my 4690k at 4.7ghz with 1.32v using my ROG Z97 Ranger

I was wondering, what would be good cache/uncore settings?

should I tinker with VSA, VIO-A, VIO-D for lower temps or volts?


----------



## The Real Deal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Do keep in mind that if you enable XMP, ASUS boards set 44x for all cores, not for one core, and so they boost voltage as well, which leads to higher performance than stock, but also higher temps than most expect.


Very interesting statement. But when you OC, you clock all the cores with the same ratio, no ?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Real Deal*
> 
> Very interesting statement. But when you OC, you clock all the cores with the same ratio, no ?


Nope. Let me explain my own personal needs...

I set independent ratios for each workload rather than a single ratio for all workloads. I am focused on maximum performance with minimal power consumption, not maximum performance with maximum power consumption. I also like to run stock, with just XMP enabled, since often my gaming needs do not require more than stock, and I prefer low system noise and lower power consumed rather than throwing money away on performance I don't need. So, because this is what I need myself, I notice when things don't meet my needs.

I'm not an "overlcocker" or "bencher", I'm just an enthusiast, so all configurations are valid to me. That's why what I saw often contradicts what other reviewers may post... we are after different things. That doesn't make either way wrong... it's just that there is more than one approach that is valid.

I'm not saying, "oh, this is wrong, do it this way."

I'm saying "oh, that did not work for you? Maybe try this, it might work".


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> I'll suggest reseating your CPU. I've run into similar with HERO and VII Formula, reseating CPU fixed everything. I thought the CPU was toast, so popped in another, and it worked fine..went back to the problematic one, and it's worked great since.
> 
> Make sure that bracket for H100 is seated properly, if it doesn't go through board holes fully (and ASUS holes are tight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), it can warp the board and lead to some funny issues.
> 
> And yeah, CPU-V too high is common. AS is cache set too high..for some odd reason this board at first wanted to set 1.185V for cache, after several CMOS clears, OC fails, and memory changes, now I'm back at orginal config, and have 1.135V for cache.
> 
> Do keep in mind that if you enable XMP, ASUS boards set 44x for all cores, not for one core, and so they boost voltage as well, which leads to higher performance than stock, but also higher temps than most expect.
> 
> I was using H100 myself, now using H90, similar temps, but less noise. Your reports here seem very similar to what I had at first.
> Time? LoL. I do reviews for TechPowerUp, work a full-time night job, and have 4 kids, and am waiting for school to start. Time is no problem for me, dunno why anyone would have a shortage of time unless rushing needlessly. I like to take my time and enjoy the OC process. That's why we have no CPU review and only a few Z97 board reviews up.. I'm taking my time and making sure that what I report in my reviews is valid.


Your experience doesn't apply to all of humanity. Others may view the opportunity cost of tweaking the more arcane voltages in their UEFI differently than you do. I also enjoy the OC process.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Your experience doesn't apply to all of humanity. Others may view the opportunity cost of tweaking the more arcane voltages in their UEFI differently than you do. I also enjoy the OC process.


OF course. See my post above. I'm not saying my opinion is better or more valid...I am merely explaining my thought process. There's nothing more to it than that.

I mean, man...my son games on a 1100T and 5850, all new games, no problem, at stock. What we have in 4790K is excessive. I could hook him up with newer stuff...he doesn't want it. Everything works.. and that's more important to him. We are all different, have different needs and thoughts...nothing else really matters. Please do not take any of my comments personally. At no point did I say or imply my opinion was valid for anyone but myself. I actually post ideas so that people will try then, and either validate..or negate what I posted, with some results to back it up. That's why we are all here, right?

Some guys only like HWBOT usage of their PC...that's cool!


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I never bought the 5Ghz on air from intel but I got suckered into te better tim and heat transfer and though dc chips didny benefit from a delid.
> 
> 
> 
> The TIM is better this time around, but the TIM wasn't the issue to begin with. That said, they fixed what was the issue.
> 
> Either way, a chip will always benefit from a delid, how much is the question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With these, not nearly as much as haswell so risking damage to your chip or losing your warranty carries much more weight as a valid concern this time around.
Click to expand...

This is still a haswel part and people are getting the very same result with deliding 20-23c better temps


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> OF course. See my post above. I'm not saying my opinion is better or more valid...I am merely explaining my thought process. There's nothing to it more to it than that.
> 
> I mean, man...my son games on a 1100T and 5850, all new games, no problem, at stock. What we got in 4790K is excessive.


You edited out the "*I'm* a busy guy and *I* have plenty of time so everyone should have plenty of time" bit after I'd already responded. Cheers.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> You edited out the "*I'm* a busy guy and *I* have plenty of time so everyone should have plenty of time bit" after I'd already responded. Cheers.


Nah, I didn't edit that out.. I just didn't use those exact words. That's still there in that post. And yes, that's how I feel. So? I've been OCing 4790k since weeks before launch, still haven't settled on a clock yet.







That 's MONTHS of testing. Very few people will take OCing that far, and I 1000% realize that...

I merely posted those thoughts as that's what had me take the time to test each and every setting available on multiple motherboards, with multiple chips. Who other than reviewers have so many boards, so many CPUs to test with? Few.

So there is ZERO way my opinion and thoughts would be 100% relevant to anyone but myself. Like c'mon now...










I found some stuff that works with MY chips...but man...Haswell CPUs are so varied...every approach truly is valid here.

And thanks for the comments, that's really what I'm after, so thanks for taking the time to chat with me, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> This is still a haswel part and people are getting the very same result with deliding 20-23c better temps


ive delidded 2 4790k's and only saw about a 15c drop on both chips, the TIM is better on DC thats why you wont see as big of drop as you did on ivy / haswell which was around 25c drop....... unless the DC chip had a bad ihs mount from factory .


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ive delidded 2 4790k's and only saw about a 15c drop on both chips, the TIM is better on DC thats why you wont see as big of drop as you did on ivy / haswell which was around 25c drop....... unless the DC chip had a bad ihs mount from factory .


tomorrow I will be receiving my coollaboratory liquid pro to fix my delid . I am also planning on using it in between the hs and my heat sink . can I use crazy glue to glue the hs back on to the die when I am finished ? or will crazy glue burn if I use it to glue the hs back on to the die ? also do I have to be careful not to get the coollaboratory on to my chips pcb or my motherboard pcb ?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> tomorrow I will be receiving my coollaboratory liquid pro to fix my delid . I am also planning on using it in between the hs and my heat sink . can I use crazy glue to glue the hs back on to the die when I am finished ? or will crazy glue burn if I use it to glue the hs back on to the die ? also do I have to be careful not to get the coollaboratory on to my chips pcb or my motherboard pcb ?


Everything you ever wanted to know for tomorrow.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide/0_100


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> tomorrow I will be receiving my coollaboratory liquid pro to fix my delid . I am also planning on using it in between the hs and my heat sink . can I use crazy glue to glue the hs back on to the die when I am finished ? or will crazy glue burn if I use it to glue the hs back on to the die ? also do I have to be careful not to get the coollaboratory on to my chips pcb or my motherboard pcb ?


i wouldent glue it back on with crazy glue might be too hard to re delid if you ever want to change out the TIM with some fresh.

and yes be very careful with the clu /clp make sure the only place it goes is on the die

also you can put it on top of the IHS but it will stain you're waterblock and possibly stain the top of the IHS and make those numbers on top of the ihs not able to see and you will not be able to RMA if it die's

i would just put some good TIM on top of IHS so it dosent stain.............. you said you have gc extreme on the way ?? that would be the best if not what erver you have besides clp /clu unless you want to stain you're waterblock and top of ihs









here are a few videos to watch








i used _3M black super weatherstrip adhesive_ to glue HS back on


----------



## kstud

Anybody care to post *prim95 28.5 stable* overclock?

I can get some high overclock IBT, Aida64 stable but prime95 28.5 is a tough one to get through.

Currently 4.6ghz 1.25 prime95 28.5 stable.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> I'm stable on my 4690k at 4.7ghz with 1.32v using my ROG Z97 Ranger
> 
> I was wondering, what would be good cache/uncore settings?
> 
> should I tinker with VSA, VIO-A, VIO-D for lower temps or volts?


On my GB board, I cant measure any temp difference if I run all 3 at stock auto (VSA .831v, VI0A 1.020v and VIOD 1.101v measured with multimeter), or increase all 3 by +.2 while running prime 28.5, so wouldnt plan on improving temps much by adjusting. If stable, I would just leave on auto unless want to experiment for fun. I only increase vsa +.1 to .933v for 4.7/4.8 with xmp enabled, other 2 are on auto. XMP on mine doesnt alter stock vsa/vio volts and I need increase vsa for stability at 4.8, just assumed at 4.7 and havent tested without the increase.

you can just walk your uncore up and find whatever sweet spot you want, adding vring v as necessary. Im using 43 or 44 uncore as doesnt require any more than +.1v to vring.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kstud*
> 
> Anybody care to post *prim95 28.5 stable* overclock?
> 
> I can get some high overclock IBT, Aida64 stable but prime95 28.5 is a tough one to get through.
> 
> Currently 4.6ghz 1.25 prime95 28.5 stable.


4.8 1.335 p95 28.5 small fft 10 min and blend on default can go for hours. Temps under blend default reach 93c naked die cooling made that possible. 4.9 is too hot for v28.5 but use a few other programs to verify stability for normal use gaming encoding.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kstud*
> 
> Anybody care to post *prim95 28.5 stable* overclock?
> 
> I can get some high overclock IBT, Aida64 stable but prime95 28.5 is a tough one to get through.
> 
> Currently 4.6ghz 1.25 prime95 28.5 stable.


Mine is at post 5915. And for 4.6, mine requires roughly same vcore 1.24v, for 4.7 1.29v (24 hours), 4.8 1.34v (4 hours only)


----------



## klepp0906

Well it's a full day later with my 4790k and I have some more numbers for those interested.

What I had in overclocking headroom it apparently offset with a weak IMC. It took me .06v more for the same speed and lower timings on my ram. I'm still not 100% on vring voltage and whether it can be higher than core voltage (while I assume it's ok, I'm anal and it looks funny anyhow) so I erred on the side of caution which left me with 1.39vcore/1.37vring for 5.0core/4.7uncore. Would have liked 4.8 but I'll work on that later.

Moved over to memory and was able to get a 350mhz overclock with the same timings it runs at XMP. The disappointment was how much strain it put on my overclock to do. Uncore didn't phase it but revving up the memory cost me another .03v for stability.

So in the end 1.42v for 5.0. Temps are well within reason (caps via IBT at 82).

I'm sure I can manage another 100mhz on core/uncore but the entire reason I decided to upgrade was the fact I had to push my 4770k to the brink to get acceptable speeds so I don't want to do the same. 1.42v is plenty and 5.0ghz on these chips is stupid fast.

The end


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's a full day later with my 4790k and I have some more numbers for those interested.
> 
> What I had in overclocking headroom it apparently offset with a weak IMC. It took me .06v more for the same speed and lower timings on my ram. I'm still not 100% on vring voltage and whether it can be higher than core voltage (while I assume it's ok, I'm anal and it looks funny anyhow) so I erred on the side of caution which left me with 1.39vcore/1.37vring for 5.0core/4.7uncore. Would have liked 4.8 but I'll work on that later.
> 
> Moved over to memory and was able to get a 350mhz overclock with the same timings it runs at XMP. The disappointment was how much strain it put on my overclock to do. Uncore didn't phase it but revving up the memory cost me another .03v for stability.
> 
> So in the end 1.42v for 5.0. Temps are well within reason (caps via IBT at 82).
> 
> I'm sure I can manage another 100mhz on core/uncore but the entire reason I decided to upgrade was the fact I had to push my 4770k to the brink to get acceptable speeds so I don't want to do the same. 1.42v is plenty and 5.0ghz on these chips is stupid fast.
> 
> The end


I wish to know what your cooling setup is?


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kstud*
> 
> Anybody care to post *prim95 28.5 stable* overclock?
> 
> I can get some high overclock IBT, Aida64 stable but prime95 28.5 is a tough one to get through.
> 
> Currently 4.6ghz 1.25 prime95 28.5 stable.


It's cause 28.5 is a waste of time. I ran my haswell at 4.6 stable on EVERYHING up to and including 24 hr of prime 27.9 and hadnt had a crash since it was dialed in (about a full year). I upgraded to 28.5 and it lasted about 3m.

Let's be realistic, you want to limit your overclocking potential and potentially strain your chip all to "pass prime?"

I get the need for a baseline, but a program which is already synthetic and twice as stressful as all other synthetics becoming even MORE stressful isn't it.

What happens when the next release comes out and it isn't stable anymore because it's bumped up some more? Wanna downclock at that point?

If you can pass something heavy like IBT (which is synthetic and linpack based) and your temps are within reason, then move onto the non synthetics.

I run IBT initially, use hyper PI to dial in memory, move onto x24 for about 100 passes and at that point it's rock stable.

Can't tell ya if it would be enough for prime at this point cause I haven't touched it since I upgraded, nor do I intend to. I'll let ya know when I crash


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Sin0822 had recently discovered on a TweakTown review that some low ID chips may overclock worse.


Interesting prognosis. Not too worried about it though, thanks again for that.

I'm just blown away by how fast this system is compared to my x79, even at stock speeds. Currently at 4.5 GHz 1.186v.


----------



## kstud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> 4.8 1.335 p95 28.5 small fft 10 min and blend on default can go for hours. Temps under blend default reach 93c naked die cooling made that possible. 4.9 is too hot for v28.5 but use a few other programs to verify stability for normal use gaming encoding.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Mine is at post 5915. And for 4.6, mine requires roughly same vcore 1.24v, for 4.7 1.29v (24 hours), 4.8 1.34v (4 hours only)


Nice temp and overclock. Running prime on 4.7 1.3v on a phanteks dual tower result in throttling at 100C. Too high for comfort. I don't really want to delid and dust off the water cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> It's cause 28.5 is a waste of time. I ran my haswell at 4.6 stable on EVERYHING up to and including 24 hr of prime 27.9 and hadnt had a crash since it was dialed in (about a full year). I upgraded to 28.5 and it lasted about 3m.
> 
> Let's be realistic, you want to limit your overclocking potential and potentially strain your chip all to "pass prime?"
> 
> I get the need for a baseline, but a program which is already synthetic and twice as stressful as all other synthetics becoming even MORE stressful isn't it.
> 
> What happens when the next release comes out and it isn't stable anymore because it's bumped up some more? Wanna downclock at that point?
> 
> If you can pass something heavy like IBT (which is synthetic and linpack based) and your temps are within reason, then move onto the non synthetics.
> 
> I run IBT initially, use hyper PI to dial in memory, move onto x24 for about 100 passes and at that point it's rock stable.
> 
> Can't tell ya if it would be enough for prime at this point cause I haven't touched it since I upgraded, nor do I intend to. I'll let ya know when I crash


Totally understand where you are coming from and what you're getting at.
However, for me I like prime95 28.5. For peace of mind, I'd like to know that the system is as well stress/tested as possible even if it means lowering the overclock by a few 100 mhz. I don't like the "System could crash at any random time" feeling. If or when a more stressful test arise, I'll deal with it then.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kstud*
> 
> Nice temp and overclock. Running prime on 4.7 1.3v on a phanteks dual tower result in throttling at 100C. Too high for comfort. I don't really want to delid and dust off the water cooling.
> Totally understand where you are coming from and what you're getting at.
> However, for me I like prime95 28.5. For peace of mind, I'd like to know that the system is as well stress/tested as possible even if it means lowering the overclock by a few 100 mhz. I don't like the "System could crash at any random time" feeling. If or when a more stressful test arise, I'll deal with it then.


I wasn't knocking it at all. I can run prime at 4.9 but the pc throttles and don't think that is a good thing for it. The fact it didn't shut down after a little time at 4.9 and was starting to throttle lead me to different alternatives. Occt Linpak which is just as bad as prime. I like know I am stable too. What I don't understand is how the new instructions can cause the cpu to run so hot. If that was the initial design of intel why does it run so hot. Even though we will not see this instruction included into many programs for a while to come. I do ponder though how often the new instruction will be in new programs.


----------



## szeged

4790k arrived today, batch # L419B538, waiting on the mobo to arrive, probably monday. hope its a good one.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 4790k arrived today, batch # L419B538, waiting on the mobo to arrive, probably monday. hope its a good one.


what kind of motherboard are you getting ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 4790k arrived today, batch # L419B538, waiting on the mobo to arrive, probably monday. hope its a good one.


same batch as mine.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> what kind of motherboard are you getting ?


gonna get a gigabyte z97 SOC FORCE for benching and a asus maximus vii formula for the gaming rig.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> same batch as mine.


nice, we should freeze both this weekend







i really want to see what yours can do at like -70c to -100c


----------



## Anusha

I kind of figured out why I couldn't get my 4.6GHz stable.

*It's not 100% conclusive yet but the evidence seems to point in one way -> cooling.*

With my old cooler that was performing so badly, the temps reached around 95C even when doing x264 stress test at 4.6GHz with anything past 1.250V. up to 1.25V, I got BSOD 124. After that 101, regardless of Vcore and VCCIN. I kept Uncore at 40x and Uncore voltage at AUTO.

When I upgraded the cooler, I could run it stably at 1.28V and 4.6GHz. I didn't try lowering Vcore or VCCIN because it seemed "at that time" that the chip at least needed that much to run at 4.6GHz. The CPU temp never reached more than 83C with the new cooler. It kept below 80C most of the times.

But then the CPU fan on the new cooler went bad and the fan speed got stuck at 500RPM. When I stress tested with the crapped out fan at the same settings, the temps reached 94C. Not all the time of course. Still...that was pretty high. And I got a BSOD. Same 101. Not that crap again!

I got a replacement fan for the cooler, which made the temps to max out at 81C causing BSODs to go away. (I applied thermal paste better this time, so I guess that's why the temps dropped by 2C). 25 rounds of x264 stress test that is. Usually, if I get a 101 BSOD, I would get it within 5 rounds. If Vcore is slightly too low, I would get an app crash. If the Vcore is way off, I would get a BSOD 124.

Now like I mentioned, this was at 4.6GHz with 1.28V. I wanted to lower the Vcore. I tried 1.25V and it still went on for 6 rounds of x264 benchmark without a BSOD. I had to stop it there because I had to leave the house. But I would want it to pass 25 rounds of x264 to conclude it as it being stable enough for me.

Could it be that the 101 errors are associated with instability in some component inside the CPU that's very dependent on temperature? Core or FIVR or Uncore --- something? It could be just my CPU though. Temps could be one cause of it, and there could be many causes.

It looks like if I want to overclock higher, I will have to delid, which I am not willing to do because of the risks and I am not that good with tools.


----------



## glm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> snip ... Even though we will not see this instruction included into many programs for a while to come. I do ponder though how often the new instruction will be in new programs.


There are at least two BOINC projects that use AVX - [email protected] uses AVX and PrimeGrid uses AVX2/FMA3. To run the first, the computer must be Prime95 27.9 stable and to run PrimeGrid it must be Prime95 28.5 stable or it will crash!

There are ways to run the projects without using the AVX instruction sets, but to finish in the same time your computer would have to be OC'ed to 10+GHz. Good Luck with that









So as more programs start using these instruction sets, some here will have to OC all over again or crash. At some point you will want your computer to run twice as fast by using AVX2.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glm1*
> 
> There are at least two BOINC projects that use AVX - [email protected] uses AVX and PrimeGrid uses AVX2/FMA3. To run the first, the computer must be Prime95 27.9 stable and to run PrimeGrid it must be Prime95 28.5 stable or it will crash!
> 
> There are ways to run the projects without using the AVX instruction sets, but to finish in the same time your computer would have to be OC'ed to 10+GHz. Good Luck with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So as more programs start using these instruction sets, some here will have to OC all over again or crash. At some point you will want your computer to run twice as fast by using AVX2.


Yes I was assuming that. Prime 95. 28.5 stable at 4.8 - 4.9 throttles so when the time comes I will load the 4.8 profile. I am happy with both. I see a lot who struggle to get 4.6 at 1.3 and I may not have the best but I know I am up there.


----------



## monohouse

where are all these errors like 101 154 ? are those codes written on the mobo ? I have never seen these errors anywhere in windows


----------



## petron

Here's my 2 cents on OC-ing 4690k:

My target was 4,4ghz. I struggle around 1.17+ vcore quite a bit time. I tought VCCIN set to 1.9 and CPU CACHE 1.15 give me more stability but in the end only 1.21 vcore is prime stable (28.5)
My opinion is vcore is far more important then anything else.


----------



## fateswarm

It is. It's the supply of the cores. VIN is only the supply of the voltage regulators and it mainly has to be high enough.

PS. 1.21 is quite safe. No need to feel bad it didn't stay 1.17.


----------



## samoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> On my GB board, I cant measure any temp difference if I run all 3 at stock auto (VSA .831v, VI0A 1.020v and VIOD 1.101v measured with multimeter), or increase all 3 by +.2 while running prime 28.5, so wouldnt plan on improving temps much by adjusting. If stable, I would just leave on auto unless want to experiment for fun. I only increase vsa +.1 to .933v for 4.7/4.8 with xmp enabled, other 2 are on auto. XMP on mine doesnt alter stock vsa/vio volts and I need increase vsa for stability at 4.8, just assumed at 4.7 and havent tested without the increase.
> 
> you can just walk your uncore up and find whatever sweet spot you want, adding vring v as necessary. Im using 43 or 44 uncore as doesnt require any more than +.1v to vring.


thanks for the info. ill play with those numbers and see what happens


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monohouse*
> 
> where are all these errors like 101 154 ? are those codes written on the mobo ? I have never seen these errors anywhere in windows


when you get a BSOD, in Windows 7 you will get the error code written on it. then it is easier to diagnose the issue.



but in Windows 8, they give a WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124) or CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT (101) error. There are other errors as well, but these are the only ones I've seen so far.



You can also check it in the Event Viewer. It will say "bugcheck" and give a code in the details of the error.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kstud*
> 
> Nice temp and overclock. Running prime on 4.7 1.3v on a phanteks dual tower result in throttling at 100C. Too high for comfort. I don't really want to delid and dust off the water cooling.
> Totally understand where you are coming from and what you're getting at.
> However, for me I like prime95 28.5. For peace of mind, I'd like to know that the system is as well stress/tested as possible even if it means lowering the overclock by a few 100 mhz. I don't like the "System could crash at any random time" feeling. If or when a more stressful test arise, I'll deal with it then.[/quote
> 
> Oh I hear that too. Mind you I did use prime since it's inception. Many many years and it has always caused me to use another .02-.03v for stability, but now it's just silly. I do agree about rock stable, and that had me torn about leaving it behind for quite awhile. Fact of the matter is, I always stress the same way and I never had a problem pre 28.5 so that was my cutoff point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would feel miserable if I ever had/have a lockup/bluescreen/crash but if I can pass every other stress test I go by, and those suggested to me by others (for example I never ran cinebench until yesterday when someone asked me to before "they" deemed my overclock stable) and I didn't mind adding another test to the list. So I did, and it passed. At the point in which your passing a dozen (synthetic and non) and failing 1, you have to begin to wonder.
> 
> As I said before however - a baseline is very important for the community if nothing else. However with the advent of 28.5 I think by using that we would be shortchanging ourselves.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm far from a proponent of "run Aida for an hour" and call it stable. You can almost guaruntee a crash under extra stressful situations if that's your MO. However a suite of stress tests ran over night, coupled with some gaming - if your good at that point....
> 
> Obviously if your someone who just browses the web and plays a game here or there you can get by with a bit more lax standards, me personally - I encrypt, encode, decode, browse, benchmark, game, and use it for work. All very heavily and my PC runs 24/7/365. Not to mention I run all my storage mediums with cacheing etc set to where a power outage (I really do need to Get a ups, been saying that for years) or a crash or lockup will cause me to lose very important work potentially.
> 
> What I'm getting at is if I didn't believe wholeheartedly in stability of my PC and my testing, I wouldn't be using it.
> 
> Always exceptions to every rule, and every person is different, but for the group as a whole - I simply think the stiffest most overbearing stress test (which now actually gets HOTTER than linpack) is insane lol. Something more middle of the road. Perhaps occt. Or I've found x264 v2 to be exceptional. It doesn't overheat to temps you will never see no matter what (synthetic) due to being a real world test, yet it is based around one of the most stressful activities one can do on a PC.
> 
> I've found it more stressful (as far as finding instability) than IBT which ironically causes much higher temps and is synthetic.
> 
> Of course even with prime - never use Just 1 test IMO. Hyper PI is awesome for dialing in ram timings without bluescreening your entire PC.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm carrying on. Fwiw I ran x264 all night again last night and my final tally is 1.42vcore for 5.0, 1.37vring for 4.7, and 1.85dram for my 1866 at 2200 with 9/10/9/27/1T
> 
> Could really use some faster ram but I'm very very happy with the chip. Very. Although with everything overclocked together IBT is capping at a toasty 86c. (90c is my personal limit) which goes without saying I haven't dialed down my voltages in other areas yet to see if I can chop a few degrees off the top.
> 
> Have a good day gentlemen!


----------



## KnownDragon

So I haven't really messed with uncore till the last couple of days. What I am running into is that the uncore takes a lot of voltage to get it stable compared to the core clock. I have went back to a p95 stable 4.7 and started the uncore clocking process. It does seem that the cache will cause the system to seem real snappy but you will add lots of heat due to the voltage it takes to push the uncore.


----------



## Jasecore

Hey guy's stress testing is over (prime95,Intel burn test,LinX,OCCT,aida64) I'm thinking this will be my daily use overclock i.e gaming and surfing this cpu will run [email protected] http://valid.x86.fr/lvg445 although I haven't tried it on manual only adaptive at this speed does anyone have any tips for cpu offsets on a ASUS mobo to help lower the vcore at this speed???


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> Hey guy's stress testing is over (prime95,Intel burn test,LinX,OCCT,aida64) I'm thinking this will be my daily use overclock i.e gaming and surfing this cpu will run [email protected] http://valid.x86.fr/lvg445 although I haven't tried it on manual only adaptive at this speed does anyone have any tips for cpu offsets on a ASUS mobo to help lower the vcore at this speed???


that's a nice chip








nothing difficult,just try to put manual/override voltage,and if it is not stable,u just add till u find stability.this way you can lower voltage and temps will go down a bit.
whats ur bios stock vcore and on cpu-z stock under load?


----------



## kersoz2003

corsair vengance 1600 mhz ram makes my 4790k 4.7 ghz unstable , but at 1333 mhz it works as a charm . I overlocked to 4.7 ghz @ 1.3 volts and when I do test with 1600 mhz ram freq , it gives blue screen. however with 1333 mhz it works perfect. I need to lower to 4.6 to work with 1600 mhz. so how can I make 1600 mhz +4.7 ghz work together ? Do I need to raise the cpu voltage ?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> corsair vengance 1600 mhz ram makes my 4790k 4.7 ghz unstable , but at 1333 mhz it works as a charm . I overlocked to 4.7 ghz @ 1.3 volts and when I do test with 1600 mhz ram freq , it gives blue screen. however with 1333 mhz it works perfect. I need to lower to 4.6 to work with 1600 mhz. so how can I make 1600 mhz +4.7 ghz work together ? Do I need to raise the cpu voltage ?


I am rocking that same ram. I have no issues with it at 4.8 1.28 volts. I played assault horizon for a few hours last night with no hiccups at 4.9 with xmp on. I want to say go to stock settings except for xmp and try wprime or other ram stressing programs and see if it works with xmp on. Otherwise I would say that maybe a bump in dram voltage to 1.51 may stabilize the ram. Or you may just need a bump in voltage. Also what was the bsod code?


----------



## kersoz2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I am rocking that same ram. I have no issues with it at 4.8 1.28 volts. I played assault horizon for a few hours last night with no hiccups at 4.9 with xmp on. I want to say go to stock settings except for xmp and try wprime or other ram stressing programs and see if it works with xmp on. Otherwise I would say that maybe a bump in dram voltage to 1.51 may stabilize the ram. Or you may just need a bump in voltage. Also what was the bsod code?


I now try to open xmp and also give some voltage to VCCCIN and now testing.I will write the results


----------



## cephelix

Hey guys, a continuation on my attempts to OC my 4790K.
Currently I can't seem to get it stable at 4.7Ghz even at 1.3V and by stable, and by that I mean just a 10 minute run of p95 v28.5 on blend.
Just a quick and dirty run.
Been reading the OC guide on the OP, Sin's Gigabyte Z87 guide as well as Darkwizzie's Haswell OC guide.
I've set ram to 1333MHz though my ram runs at 1600MHz stock.
Set all power-saving features off
Set uncore to x40 though the voltage is on auto.
LLC is set to extreme.
Everything is on auto
Constantly getting a WHEA Uncorrectable Error and runs prime for less then a minute.
Temps are at 78C highest, 26C ambient(AC turned on)

Anything i'm missing here? Chip does 4.6GHz at 1.26V, again, just a quick an dirty run on prime95. and in no way am I considering any of these settings stable stable....


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Hey guys, a continuation on my attempts to OC my 4790K.
> Currently I can't seem to get it stable at 4.7Ghz even at 1.3V and by stable, and by that I mean just a 10 minute run of p95 v28.5 on blend.
> Just a quick and dirty run.
> Been reading the OC guide on the OP, Sin's Gigabyte Z87 guide as well as Darkwizzie's Haswell OC guide.
> I've set ram to 1333MHz though my ram runs at 1600MHz stock.
> Set all power-saving features off
> Set uncore to x40 though the voltage is on auto.
> LLC is set to extreme.
> Everything is on auto
> Constantly getting a WHEA Uncorrectable Error and runs prime for less then a minute.
> Temps are at 78C highest, 26C ambient(AC turned on)
> 
> Anything i'm missing here? Chip does 4.6GHz at 1.26V, again, just a quick an dirty run on prime95. and in no way am I considering any of these settings stable stable....


It's probably normal. I can't do 4.7 sub-1.3v easily either. After 4.6 I get a big jump in voltage requirements.


----------



## opt33

takes .05v for each 100mzh, when the scaling is best. Will take more than .05v for 100 mhz when get near end of what your particular cpu will do.

Since your only running prime blend for 10 mins, first thing I would try would be 1.31v then 1.32v core. If your cpu then runs prime with that vcore....there is no setting that is going to allow it run 4.7 with less vcore. If you then dont want to use that much vcore, you at least know what the issue is, and then can decide if want to stay at 4.6 or 4.7.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> It's probably normal. I can't do 4.7 sub-1.3v easily either. After 4.6 I get a big jump in voltage requirements.


Noted, least I know I'm not just doing things completely wrong. Somewhat disappointed even though it's a big jump from my previous i5 and it already comes factory overclocked compared to normal haswell. I guess i was keeping my fingers crossed for some sort of magical chip that runs on air and spews out money instead of heat.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> takes .05v for each 100mzh, when the scaling is best. Will take more than .05v for 100 mhz when get near end of what your particular cpu will do.
> 
> Since your only running prime blend for 10 mins, first thing I would try would be 1.31v then 1.32v core. If your cpu then runs prime with that vcore....there is no setting that is going to allow it run 4.7 with less vcore. If you then dont want to use that much vcore, you at least know what the issue is, and then can decide if want to stay at 4.6 or 4.7.


Will do....try it tomorrow when i'm not as sleepy and prone to making mistakes. thanks for that. i could do 4.5 at stock, 1.217V but 4.6 takes quite a bit.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 4790k arrived today, batch # L419B538, waiting on the mobo to arrive, probably monday. hope its a good one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> same batch as mine.


Same batch as mine







I haven't had the chance to test it out yet...hopefully tonight when I get out of work. I'll be using a Gigabyte Z97 Gaming 7.


----------



## szeged

Won't get off work tonight till about 8 and 3:30 tomorrow, gonna have to freeze the new chip Sunday


----------



## Airrick10

Damn....That's a long time from now lol


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Won't get off work tonight till about 8 and 3:30 tomorrow, gonna have to freeze the new chip Sunday


let me know ill stop by


----------



## glenbuck1914

After many days tinkering finally got stable oc, temps and voltage on air with Hyper212evo.

4.6 @ 1.28v



Stable in every benchmark I've thrown at it AIDA,x264 etc.. except prime small fft's. Which I've given up on, after it bluescreened on stock settings.









Even the slightest increase in voltage after 1.28 starts sending load temps into the 90's

Although it seems to quite happily run 4.8 @ 1.32 but the load temp hits 100c fairly quick and it downclocks,

My mobo bios hates odd numbers apparently as the multiplier set at 43,45 or 47 will cause random reboots - no bluescreens, just reboots. Even from within the bios menu.

Well happy though





















was running a budget rig, old cpu was an i5 4570 and got this 4790k as a gift. So now my mission is to melt this B85 motherboard with it!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> let me know ill stop by


We can chill tomorrow if you want, 3:30 isn't that late


----------



## orndorf77

I fixed my i7 4790k delid . I applied coollaboratory liquid pro in between the hs and the die and I applied gelid gc extreme in between the heat sink and the hs . my temperature dropped another 11c from when I had cooler master thermal fusion in between the hs and the die so I got a total of 16c drop in temperature . i am very happy with my deliding results


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenbuck1914*
> 
> After many days tinkering finally got stable oc, temps and voltage on air with Hyper212evo.
> 
> 4.6 @ 1.28v
> 
> 
> 
> Stable in every benchmark I've thrown at it AIDA,x264 etc.. except prime small fft's. Which I've given up on, after it bluescreened on stock settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the slightest increase in voltage after 1.28 starts sending load temps into the 90's
> 
> Although it seems to quite happily run 4.8 @ 1.32 but the load temp hits 100c fairly quick and it downclocks,
> 
> My mobo bios hates odd numbers apparently as the multiplier set at 43,45 or 47 will cause random reboots - no bluescreens, just reboots. Even from within the bios menu.
> 
> Well happy though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was running a budget rig, old cpu was an i5 4570 and got this 4790k as a gift. So now my mission is to melt this B85 motherboard with it!


oh boy...
tell me whats ur stock vid in bios and on cpuz under load,so we can see maybe is bad ovc.
let me know


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I fixed my i7 4790k delid . I applied coollaboratory liquid pro in between the hs and the die and I applied gelid gc extreme in between the heat sink and the hs . my temperature dropped another 11c from when I had cooler master thermal fusion in between the hs and the die so I got a total of 16c drop in temperature . i am very happy with my deliding results


good results


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> good results


I just sent you a private message . will I have to re apply cool laboratory to the die in the future ?


----------



## mandrix

Finally got the DC, batch L419B544. VID is 1.22, if it means anything. Prime 95 1344-1344 stock vcore is 1.224. I'll get some more testing later when I get time.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I just sent you a private message . will I have to re apply cool laboratory to the die in the future ?


I doubt it. On my main rig, I've had CLU on for over a year and temps are still as good as ever


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I doubt it. On my main rig, I've had CLU on for over a year and temps are still as good as ever


cool thanks


----------



## tw33k

I just checked my files and I actually first applied it December 2012, so it's been over 18 months now.


----------



## EarlZ

How long do you guys run the 1344-1344 test?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Finally got the DC, batch L419B544. VID is 1.22, if it means anything. Prime 95 1344-1344 stock vcore is 1.224. I'll get some more testing later when I get time.


need bios stock vid. that 1.22v at stock on cpuz says around 4.7 good voltage and 4.8++ higher voltage.but only way to know 100% is to test it cuz this 4790k's can scale in different ways,can scale bad to 4.6/4.7 with lots of voltage and then with less, or contrary, or do only certain frequency(i had one [email protected] then didn't scale more)


----------



## Jasecore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> that's a nice chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing difficult,just try to put manual/override voltage,and if it is not stable,u just add till u find stability.this way you can lower voltage and temps will go down a bit.
> whats ur bios stock vcore and on cpu-z stock under load?


Ok so this is stock settings in bios this is running prime95 http://valid.x86.fr/n7ki09 funny thing is it will run @4.6GHz at this vcore voltage by just changing the multiplier and nothing else


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> need bios stock vid. that 1.22v at stock on cpuz says around 4.7 good voltage and 4.8++ higher voltage.but only way to know 100% is to test it.


That is stock vid in bios....that's why I posted it. lol.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> Ok so this is stock settings in bios this is running prime95 http://valid.x86.fr/n7ki09 funny thing is it will run @4.6GHz at this vcore voltage by just changing the multiplier and nothing else


ok.that 1.11v is ok,cuz i have for 4.2ghz 1.13 and it does [email protected], but you need to enhance turbo to go to 4.4 then look whats vcore shows cpuz.
and you need to see the vcore in the bios at stock.i have 1.08v.i really need to see it so i make an idea bout ur cpu.
if u change only the multiplier,the cpu will get how much voltage wants,and this is bad for temps,you have to put a voltage that will not go higher that you put,using manula/override.you have to set the multiplier to whatever freq you want,then put certain voltage and if it crashes,go to bios and add +0.01 and so on till you find stability.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> That is stock vid in bios....that's why I posted it. lol.


impossible that you have that vcore on bios.you have to go into the bios and look for vcore at stock.if u have that voltage in the bios,means ur motherboard reads vcore differently or ur cpu is a super dud.it shouldnt be more than 1.10(worst cases) since 4790k have added voltage regulators.with the 4770k yes i had 1.19v into the bios and it was a super dud(killed it







)


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> ok.that 1.11v is ok,cuz i have for 4.2ghz 1.13 and it does [email protected], but you need to enhance turbo to go to 4.4 then look whats vcore shows cpuz.
> and you need to see the vcore in the bios at stock.i have 1.08v.i really need to see it so i make an idea bout ur cpu.
> if u change only the multiplier,the cpu will get how much voltage wants,and this is bad for temps,you have to put a voltage that will not go higher that you put,using manula/override.you have to set the multiplier to whatever freq you want,then put certain voltage and if it crashes,go to bios and add +0.01 and so on till you find stability.
> impossible that you have that vcore on bios.you have to go into the bios and look for vcore at stock.if u have that voltage in the bios,means ur motherboard reads vcore differently or ur cpu is a super dud.it shouldnt be more than 1.10(worst cases) since 4790k have added voltage regulators.with the 4770k yes i had 1.19v into the bios and it was a super dud(killed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I don't know how to make it any clearer to you. Stock VID is exactly what I posted. If you think I just looked at a bios for the first time today you are sadly mistaken.
Whether or not the bios is artificially holding the vid higher is another guess.


----------



## EarlZ

lol so my stock vid of 1.12 is super dud and worse case then


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I don't know how to make it any clearer to you. Stock VID is exactly what I posted. If you think I just looked at a bios for the first time today you are sadly mistaken.
> Whether or not the bios is artificially holding the vid higher is another guess.


don't know man,but that at stock is high,maybe ur mobo reads that way.you should ask other users that have same mobo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I don't know how to make it any clearer to you. Stock VID is exactly what I posted. If you think I just looked at a bios for the first time today you are sadly mistaken.
> Whether or not the bios is artificially holding the vid higher is another guess.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> lol so my stock vid of 1.12 is super dud and worse case then











what ur cpu can do and what voltages ?


----------



## opt33

yeah my stock vid is 1.19, but I have no troubles running 5ghz at 1.38v aida64 for an hour, 4.8ghz 1.28v aida64 for an hour. I like my super dud chip.


----------



## Anusha

Had this chip for a couple of weeks but didn't post any pics. Here they are. Bought from Amazon, Japan.

Proof of purchase



You can see the box of the 4770K as well


Made in Malaysia


Stuff

I think my 4.6GHz is dialed in.


----------



## Jasecore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> ok.that 1.11v is ok,cuz i have for 4.2ghz 1.13 and it does [email protected], but you need to enhance turbo to go to 4.4 then look whats vcore shows cpuz.
> and you need to see the vcore in the bios at stock.i have 1.08v.i really need to see it so i make an idea bout ur cpu.
> if u change only the multiplier,the cpu will get how much voltage wants,and this is bad for temps,you have to put a voltage that will not go higher that you put,using manula/override.you have to set the multiplier to whatever freq you want,then put certain voltage and if it crashes,go to bios and add +0.01 and so on till you find stability.
> impossible that you have that vcore on bios.you have to go into the bios and look for vcore at stock.if u have that voltage in the bios,means ur motherboard reads vcore differently or ur cpu is a super dud.it shouldnt be more than 1.10(worst cases) since 4790k have added voltage regulators.with the 4770k yes i had 1.19v into the bios and it was a super dud(killed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I'm not sure if I understand what your saying but this is with sync all cores @4.4ghz in the bios and ASUS Multicore Enhancement disabled and nothing else touch http://valid.x86.fr/lprx02


----------



## EarlZ

1.200v @ 4.5Ghz runs x264 v2 test for 24hrs no issues but 1344 test on prime95 (11gb allocated) gives me a 124 bsod in 15mins.. upped to 1.210v still got the same issue, trying 1.250v outright see if it pass it.

@superV

Depends on the test. Im currently running at 4.5Ghz but I would like to hit 4.7Ghz but seems like my chip is a dud as it will 101 BSOD with x264 even at 1.305


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> yeah my stock vid is 1.19, but I have no troubles running 5ghz at 1.38v aida64 for an hour, 4.8ghz 1.28v aida64 for an hour. I like my super dud chip.


that's gigabyte to read that way,but i think on other mobo will read differently.same 1.19v for 4.4ghz under load at stock?
like i sed,cpus vary very much,i can do too [email protected], for torture 1.30v+++ ,but will not go 4.9ghz @1.45v.
these cpu scale differently,bad at the beginning or bad at the end for 5ghz








well since these mobos read vcore in the bios differently,then need to see at stock on cpuz only to be more precise


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> that's gigabyte to read that way,but i think on other mobo will read differently.same 1.19v for 4.4ghz under load at stock?
> like i sed,cpus vary very much,i can do too [email protected], for torture 1.30v+++ ,but will not go 4.9ghz @1.45v.
> these cpu scale differently,bad at the beginning or bad at the end for 5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well since these mobos read vcore in the bios differently,then need to see at stock on cpuz only to be more precise


on stock settings, mine is 1.19 bios, and 1.19 in cpuz at 4.4ghz load. I had booted up in the past with 35 base clock turbo to 40, and 40 multi with turbo off, and then my vid is 1.04v, so if it were released as haswell, it would have been 1.04 vid, but as DC it is 1.19 vid.


----------



## Jasecore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Had this chip for a couple of weeks but didn't post any pics. Here they are. Bought from Amazon, Japan.
> 
> Proof of purchase
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the box of the 4770K as well
> 
> 
> Made in Malaysia
> 
> 
> Stuff
> 
> I think my 4.6GHz is dialed in.


Is that 1.856 on the Vcore???


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> Is that 1.856 on the Vcore???


bad reading cpuz,look hwmonitor.


----------



## Marc79

CPU-Z is giving wrong value, notice on HWiNFO to the left, his vcore is 1.28v with, max 1.312v.


----------



## opt33

cpuz is reading his vccin. asus has own version of cpuz, probably wouldnt have that issue.


----------



## Jasecore

My bad







superV is this what you wanted? http://valid.x86.fr/lprx02


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> My bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> superV is this what you wanted? http://valid.x86.fr/lprx02


you have exact same vid as mine.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> cpuz is reading his vccin. asus has own version of cpuz, probably wouldnt have that issue.


You're right, it is infact reading VCCIN.

@Anusha

Try grabbing CPU-Z ROG version.

http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/cpu-z/1.70-rog-setup-en.exe


----------



## Jasecore

Is it the same as this?
http://valid.x86.fr/lvg445


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> Is it the same as this?
> http://valid.x86.fr/lvg445


See post 7270 couple pages back.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> My bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> superV is this what you wanted? http://valid.x86.fr/lprx02


ye.well mine has 1.2v at stock under load, and does [email protected] for my needs,but for torture needs1.30v+++.
try setting in bios vcore manual or if don't have put override and put 1.2v,then put multiplier to x45 and do some stability tests,then x46 and test,if crashes add 1.21v if crashes add 1.22v and so on till u reach ur stable max frequency


----------



## Jasecore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> ye.well mine has 1.2v at stock under load, and does [email protected] for my needs,but for torture needs1.30v+++.
> try setting in bios vcore manual or if don't have put override and put 1.2v,then put multiplier to x45 and do some stability tests,then x46 and test,if crashes add 1.21v if crashes add 1.22v and so on till u reach ur stable max frequency


I'm not sure if you looked at this pic so sorry for the repost


----------



## opt33

hadnt done cpuz shots since delidded, 5.2ghz with 1.42v.
http://valid.canardpc.com/mxtq3m


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> I'm not sure if you looked at this pic so sorry for the repost


you sed in that post,that the voltage was adaptive,some users sed that adaptive is not ok,it's like auto.
that frequency seems ok,just try to low the voltage or go higher,ur choice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> hadnt done cpuz shots since delidded, 5.2ghz with 1.42v.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mxtq3m


as it looks that cpu has scaling problems


----------



## Jasecore

Yeah I've done that not sure if you looked it this pic
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> ye.well mine has 1.2v at stock under load, and does [email protected] for my needs,but for torture needs1.30v+++.
> try setting in bios vcore manual or if don't have put override and put 1.2v,then put multiplier to x45 and do some stability tests,then x46 and test,if crashes add 1.21v if crashes add 1.22v and so on till u reach ur stable max frequency


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> hadnt done cpuz shots since delidded, 5.2ghz with 1.42v.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mxtq3m


wow I'm thinking a z97 board may be in order for me my board is not that well known for 5ghz stable I think I've seen 1 or 2 that have done it but none of them were 100 on the bus speed. sorry superV I was talking about the 4.9 o.c in that post the 4.8 was on manual


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> as it looks that cpu has scaling problems


even worse scaling here







, the true suicide shot, just validated prior to freeze, 5.3 with 1.48, cpuz grabbed name of my computer rge-pc before could do anything else.
http://valid.canardpc.com/mxtq3m

bumped up vcore to 1.484v gave me enough time to get my name right and cpuz saved prior to freeze.
http://valid.canardpc.com/6z48jq


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> Yeah I've done that not sure if you looked it this pic
> 
> wow I'm thinking a z97 board may be in order for me my board is not that well known for 5ghz stable I think I've seen 1 or 2 that have done it but none of them were 100 on the bus speed. sorry superV I was talking about the 4.9 o.c in that post the 4.8 was on manual


99.98 is cpuz bug. to get 100 base clock you have to enter 100.05 or so for base clock. in all my cpuz validations, I use 100.05 or 100.1, etc.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> even worse scaling here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the true suicide shot, just validated prior to freeze, 5.3 with 1.48, cpuz grabbed name of my computer rge-pc before could do anything else.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/mxtq3m


that cpu must like cold for sure


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> that cpu must like cold for sure


yep, if I had the materials, I would like to see what it would do.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> yep, if I had the materials, I would like to see what it would do.


try this like i did,u can pump a bit more voltages and ur temps will be ok.
looks ghetto style but i tried a bit with my 4770k,but it didn't scale even with a gun pointed at it.


----------



## opt33

if it were winter outside, would have tried that. But my rads are internal and pita to get in and out....but next time I break down, may give the ice bucket a go.


----------



## EarlZ

2hrs with 1.250v on the 1344 test, I'll take that a sign of stability and test 1.230v instead. with X264 btw I was able to get 4hrs done with 1.150v at 4.5Ghz.. such a huge gap of require voltage for both apps.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> Is that 1.856 on the Vcore???


it is reading the VCCIN again. i thought they fixed it in 1.66 or something. now it is back with the 1.7. :/
maybe they board is too new for it.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> You're right, it is infact reading VCCIN.
> 
> @Anusha
> 
> Try grabbing CPU-Z ROG version.
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/downloads/cpu-z/1.70-rog-setup-en.exe


i thought it was just a skin. but i'll give it a try.

Edit:
It works fine


----------



## skruppe

I've tried to push mine further but damn cache ratio/voltage is causing problems no matter how I tweak it... 4:30 in the morning and can't find the screenshots I'm looking for so just a "last minute before pass out"-OC to show something at least...









Pushing higher than 5GHz works though:

And the daily settings is tuned down but I'm happy with the voltage for 4.5GHz, better than my previous Haswells.









Now it's sleepy time...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMCINEMA-PC [email protected]@[email protected]

http://valid.x86.fr/ydhncu
My first clock into 5.2 territory on Haswell and 2800 Dram speed first time as well









1Hp Waterchiller in the loop does the trick


----------



## r34p3rex

Got a i7 4790K build coming up for a client







Can't wait to see what this bad boy does


----------



## EarlZ

1.200v Prime95 28.5 12hr stable
1.150v X264V2 Test 24hr stable
1.150 Gaming Stable
1.240v Prime95 1344-1344 test, currently running for 4hrs.

Looks like the 1344 test is a good way to start for quickly finding stability.. Got the BSOD as fast as 10-15mins before I went up to 1.240v


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 1.200v Prime95 28.5 12hr stable
> 1.150v X264V2 Test 24hr stable
> 1.150 Gaming Stable
> 1.240v Prime95 1344-1344 test, currently running for 4hrs.
> 
> Looks like the 1344 test is a good way to start for quickly finding stability.. Got the BSOD as fast as 10-15mins before I went up to 1.240v


Yep, I like those tests. Why waste time when you can do a massive test and be sure all small tests work?

Well, almost. I'm sure it's not exactly like that in several specific scenarios.


----------



## Tokuzi

Still going strong @5.0ghz a week later. 1.4v, not one BSOD. Temps not going over 65c gaming extended hours in 4k, loving this chip/MB.


----------



## EarlZ

Whats the specific difference or something to look out when you get a BSOD 101 vs a 124?


----------



## mandrix

Didn't get much done last night, but I did get as far as running P95 fft's for a while, 4.7 looks good at 1.260 vcore (actual-1.24 vid) but will probably go a little lower. So far the 4790K seems a little better than my awesome 4770K.
But what I don't like is lack of finite voltage control...I mean, 1.24 vid and the board jumps the vcore to 1.260. It doesn't do that with my 4770K.

Also after 3 different bios swaps the stock vid is still 1.21....and since the same board reads my 4770K vid as 1.092 I'm going to assume it's right.

Anyway I'll pick it up and do some more testing today and look for some higher clocks....I always take my time with a new cpu and get to know it, lol.


----------



## JackCY

4790K clocks are somewhere else than 4770K so yes the stock vcore is around 1.2V or 1.21V by default, Intel won't play a risk or fine tune every chip to run at 1.160V or something that would be the limit of stability at 4.4GHz.
It's 1.091V stock for 4690K since the clocks are the same old low ones.

My MB has no problem and keeps the vcore spot on as set during various loads and tests. LLC 1 raises VRIN a tiny bit 20mV max, LLC 2 falls a tiny bit 20mV max.

So far it looks like CPU/Uncore/RAM 4.5/4.2/2.4GHz @ 1.210/1.170/1.650V with 1.810V LLC1. Hitting my cooler limit of 200W and 90°C when testing Prim95 on hot days.
You guys must have some 300W water coolers to run the crazy voltages above 1.25V, or don't stress the Prime95 anymore.

I've also had 4790 but found out it sucks in a way. The turbo is useless and won't keep the cores up, the TIM IMHO is the same old crap of regular Haswell, not the better one of DC. The 4690K came later so I exchanged the CPUs and it runs cooler at stock speed and keeps turbo higher at stock settings, maybe the HT draw more power from the 4790 but it seemed even under idle. 4690K so much better and overclocked almost matches to 4790 in heavy parallel applications, while beating the crap out of any stock Intel CPU for single to quad threaded performance. HT is nice but not really worth the crazy extra $.


----------



## superV

guys i know u talked bout this,but can't find where.i will be without a video card for a while so i will use internal cpu graphics.
will affect overclocking performance using it?


----------



## monohouse

thanks Anusha now I understand what it meens, but are those the same BSOD codes for windows xp ?

opt33 it's not recommended to exceed 1.3 volts as it may wear out the processor faster than usual
5000 is a great achievement, but I wouldn't recommend keeping it if it requires so mutch voltage, it's bad for him
that being said temperatures are pretty good, I wonder if lower temperatures can allow for higher continuous voltage without wear ?

jasecore 4600 mhz uncore - that's incredible, cache and memory performance must be amazing

no superV, a user already reported that there is no relationship between having the internal video enabled/disable on the processing cores, that being said - it *could* increase the load on the Uncore as I would guess it might require more voltage due to the higher loads on the cache and memory controller


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> You guys must have some 300W water coolers to run the crazy voltages above 1.25V, or don't stress the Prime95 anymore.
> 
> the TIM IMHO is the same old crap of regular Haswell, not the better one of DC.


Many using higher volts are delidded, but yeah no one is running prime 28.5 on high volts without being delidded or throttling. 5ghz 1.4v on prime 28.5 blend temps are high 70's while on larger ffts, have screenshot earlier. prior to delidding 4.7 with 1.29v was hitting close to 100C with prime 28.5.

Regarding tim, Im also thinking it is the same as haswell tim, after I happened to read an old post of mine in real temp thread while looking for something...intel was using polymer tim paste rated at 3-5 w/mk 6+ years ago, which is very similar to actual measured value of best time pastes, that is from an intel white paper, I will try to dig up the white paper. I think the only temp change was the addition of extra power components which probably made a few C difference, and that little temp difference gets lost in chip to chip variability. Intel stated they were using their polymer tim in DC...but doesnt mean they did not use their polymer tim in haswell either. And even if intel did use a slighter better polymer tim, ie 8 w/mk or so, end user wouldnt see much difference as the bondline thickness/gap still same, and that was the real issue.

And here is the intel white paper from 2008, clearly showing they were using polymer tim back then (state 3-4 w/mk thermal conductance), and then they changed to solder base tim at 87 w/mk:
Quote:


> The primary role of the IHS is to spread the heat out
> evenly from the die and to provide a better bondline
> control of the interface material. This can be achieved by
> increasing the area of the IHS and by using a high thermal
> conductivity thermal interface material with low
> interfacial resistances. In order to meet thermal dissipation
> targets, Intel introduced polymer thermal interface
> materials (PTIM) initially with 3-4 W/moK bulk thermal
> conductivity and then successfully transitioned to Pb-free
> solder-based thermal interface material to meet the ever
> increasing demand for thermal cooling capability as
> shown in Figure 16.....
> thermal conductivity and the mechanical compliance requirements resulted in
> the development and qualification of low melting
> temperatures (157oC Tm), low mechanical yield strength
> (4-6 MPa), and relatively high thermal conductivity (~87
> W/moK) pure Indium (In) metal for STIM applications.


http://www.lsi.usp.br/~acseabra/grad/2613_files/%5B4%5D%20Materials%20Technology%20for%20Environmentally%20Green%20Microelectronic%20Packaging.pdf


----------



## JackCY

Thanks, that's quite a difference of stock vs delidded. I don't count throttling, I use power limit so the temp stays below 90°C and it throttles that way due to power limit, which I call a bad test, abort, too much power for the cooler. No use testing a CPU throttled 2-3 ratios down at a high voltage.

With delidded CPU do you still use the heat spreader just with a better paste under it or go straightaway to mount the heatsink to the CPU core like it is done with laptop CPUs, chipsets, GPUs for example?

Intel played a trick on us all, going away from solder back to a useless paste.
Even with DC I can easily see how the CPU can ramp up to 90°C under heavy load in no time because the TIM is still poor and the heat gets trapped on the chip under the spreader and not taken away. Sure some is to do with the very high transistor density now, but the TIM does even worse to this.

---

Internal GPU will raise your power consumption and temperatures, plus I suppose high Uncore could cause some trouble, it should not care about how high your cores are.


----------



## opt33

like most, I removed IHS, cleaned off the adhesive so IHS would then rest on die, ie removing the gap, then applied liquid metal tim (i used clp which is 82 w/mk similar to intels solder at 87 w/mk) and put ihs back on, then regular thermal paste between waterblock and ihs. I got a 23C temp drop at 4.7gh 1.29v, temp drop would be higher at higher vcore.

If you go bare die and still use liquid metal for tim1 clp/clu (or same tim1 you used with IHS on) then you can drop another 4C vs IHS on from idontcare's testing at 4.7ghz here

on another note... best so far 32m/1m runs, finally got 5.2ghz stable enough to run at 1.48 vcore, 2.2 vccin, vsa/vioa/viod all at +.25, vring 1.32 with 47 uncore, all current/power protection disabled.


----------



## monohouse

is it safe to run vRING at 1.32 ? what is the highest maximum recommended vRING voltage for all time use ?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monohouse*
> 
> is it safe to run vRING at 1.32 ? what is the highest maximum recommended vRING voltage for all time use ?


It's not certain but it appears to be slightly below core's safe, or by other opinions, up to the same. So 1.3v might be safe or 1.25v very safe. Above might be pushing it depending on who you ask.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monohouse*
> 
> is it safe to run vRING at 1.32 ? what is the highest maximum recommended vRING voltage for all time use ?


Stock. Want to play it safe, stay on stock. All else brings various degree of potential damage. Can they refuse your warranty on the CPU if you overclocked it? I would guess not but maybe I'm terribly wrong.


----------



## fateswarm

Stock isn't 100% safe either. They are just confident their warranty will run out. All structures in the universe will eventually degrade so you just play with how long you want it for and probabilities.

PS. Intel usually suggests to not go above 10% stock voltage, which probably indicates they are confident it will last for 3-5 years without issue until their warranty expires.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Didn't get much done last night, but I did get as far as running P95 fft's for a while, 4.7 looks good at 1.260 vcore (actual-1.24 vid) but will probably go a little lower. So far the 4790K seems a little better than my awesome 4770K.
> But what I don't like is lack of finite voltage control...I mean, 1.24 vid and the board jumps the vcore to 1.260. It doesn't do that with my 4770K.
> 
> *Also after 3 different bios swaps the stock vid is still 1.21*....and since the same board reads my 4770K vid as 1.092 I'm going to assume it's right.
> 
> Anyway I'll pick it up and do some more testing today and look for some higher clocks....I always take my time with a new cpu and get to know it, lol.


If you disable the turbo function in BIOS as well as Speedstep, EIST, C-States etc and then reboot so BIOS is reading CPU at 40x/40x (multi/ring) what does it then show as VID in BIOS?

I wonder if Gigabyte boards are reading stock VID a little differently then ASUS/ASRock/MSI motherboards?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

4790k Benchies ive done









Cinebench 11.5


Cinebench R15


Highest Clock and Dram

http://valid.x86.fr/ydhncu


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> If you disable the turbo function in BIOS as well as Speedstep, EIST, C-States etc and then reboot so BIOS is reading CPU at 40x/40x (multi/ring) what does it then show as VID in BIOS?
> 
> I wonder if Gigabyte boards are reading stock VID a little differently then ASUS/ASRock/MSI motherboards?


yes it does


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> If you disable the turbo function in BIOS as well as Speedstep, EIST, C-States etc and then reboot so BIOS is reading CPU at 40x/40x (multi/ring) what does it then show as VID in BIOS?
> 
> I wonder if Gigabyte boards are reading stock VID a little differently then ASUS/ASRock/MSI motherboards?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> yes it does


My stock VID is 1.19 in bios and cpuz at full stock on my GB board.

But yes if I disable turbo so that max cpu multi is now 40 (and uncore still 40), then my stock vid is 1.04 in cpuz and bios. (if disable c states, eist will be same 1.04 just disabling c states allows not to have to load cpu to see vid). But stock vid goes down with disabling turbo since max cpu clock is now 4.0, instead of 4.4 with turbo.

Do other mobos have stock vid same with and without turbo disabled?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> My stock VID is 1.19 in bios and cpuz at full stock on my GB board.
> 
> But yes if I disable turbo so that max cpu multi is now 40 (and uncore still 40), then my stock vid is 1.04 in cpuz and bios. (if disable c states, eist will be same 1.04 just disabling c states allows not to have to load cpu to see vid). But stock vid goes down with disabling turbo since max cpu clock is now 4.0, instead of 4.4 with turbo.
> 
> Do other mobos have stock vid same with and without turbo disabled?


i told u so.impossible that ur in bios is 1.19








1.04 iz very good,mine 1.08







that one i had [email protected] had 1.04 too.so i was right lower vid iz better ovc








mine shows full stock with turbo on and c states


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> like most, I removed IHS, cleaned off the adhesive so IHS would then rest on die, ie removing the gap, then applied liquid metal tim (i used clp which is 82 w/mk similar to intels solder at 87 w/mk) and put ihs back on, then regular thermal paste between waterblock and ihs. I got a 23C temp drop at 4.7gh 1.29v, temp drop would be higher at higher vcore.
> 
> If you go bare die and still use liquid metal for tim1 clp/clu (or same tim1 you used with IHS on) then you can drop another 4C vs IHS on from idontcare's testing at 4.7ghz here
> 
> on another note... best so far 32m/1m runs, finally got 5.2ghz stable enough to run at 1.48 vcore, 2.2 vccin, vsa/vioa/viod all at +.25, vring 1.32 with 47 uncore, all current/power protection disabled.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 4790k Benchies ive done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench 11.5
> 
> 
> Cinebench R15
> 
> 
> Highest Clock and Dram
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ydhncu


very nice guys ....... opt33 you have a great chip









here some benchies ive done



http://hwbot.org/submission/2582659_lilchronic_xtu_core_i7_4790k_1207_marks


----------



## kpo6969

4790K
UD5H

stock values:
bios 1.224v
aida64 1.22-1.224v
cpuz 1.219
HWinfo 1.224-1.236v


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> here some benchies ive done


Your ram is much better than mine...next time Im going to try g skill.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i told u so.impossible that ur in bios is 1.19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.04 iz very good,mine 1.08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that one i had [email protected] had 1.04 too.so i was right lower vid iz better ovc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine shows full stock with turbo on and c states


So does your vid say 1.08 with turbo enabled and with turbo disabled in bios?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Your ram is much better than mine...next time Im going to try g skill.
> So does your vid say 1.08 with turbo enabled and with turbo disabled in bios?


yes it does.same damn 1.08v with or without turbo and c states.
told u that gigabyte reads that way


----------



## orndorf77

I read somewhere in this thread that some one delided there i7 4790k using coollaboratory liquid pro in beteeen the die and the hs and when he applied coollaboratory liquid pro in between the hs and the heat sink his temperature went down another 10c . is that really possible ? also can coollaboratory liquid pro do damage to a copper heat sink other then changing the color of the heat sink ?


----------



## samoth777

whats safer for these chips and a better measure of stability, Intel burn test standard setting or prime95 blend?

I noticed a difference between the two in terms of temperatures by around 10c


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I read somewhere in this thread that some one delided there i7 4790k using coollaboratory liquid pro in beteeen the die and the hs and when he applied coollaboratory liquid pro in between the hs and the heat sink his temperature went down another 10c . is that really possible ? also can coollaboratory liquid pro do damage to a copper heat sink other then changing the color of the heat sink ?


There is tons of testing with soldered cpus (solder is 87 w/mk), where clp and clu are used as tim2 (between waterblock and IHS) versus paste. Typically best difference is couple C. That would be basically same as testing with CLP as tim1.

Given there is only ~4C improvement between bare die ie without IHS versus liquid metal + ihs, doesnt really give room for 10C improvement with liquid metal for tim2, as if the 4C is accurate, the best you would get with liquid metal for tim2 vs paste is less than 4C.

So 2 pieces of data with good testing suggests gain of using clp also between ihs and waterblock is less than 4C. And it can stain the copper and require lapping to get it off the waterblock.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> whats safer for these chips and a better measure of stability, Intel burn test standard setting or prime95 blend?
> 
> I noticed a difference between the two in terms of temperatures by around 10c


out of those 2 test I think prime95 is better as long as it prime95 version 28.5 but as for safty I think intel burn test would be safer . I personally stress tested using occt for 8 hours and prime95 version 28.5 with 1344 setting for 2 hours and my cpu is very stable


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> So 2 pieces of data with good testing suggests gain of using clp also between ihs and waterblock is less than 4C. And it can stain the copper and require lapping to get it off the waterblock.


yes.my waterblock was dirty since i did direct mounting,and yesterday i had to clean it with the brush contained in the pack with clu.
and it gone away only with the brush.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> There is tons of testing with soldered cpus (solder is 87 w/mk), where clp and clu are used as tim2 (between waterblock and IHS) versus paste. Typically best difference is couple C. That would be basically same as testing with CLP as tim1.
> 
> Given there is only ~4C improvement between bare die ie without IHS versus liquid metal + ihs, doesnt really give room for 10C improvement with liquid metal for tim2, as if the 4C is accurate, the best you would get with liquid metal for tim2 vs paste is less than 4C.
> 
> So 2 pieces of data with good testing suggests gain of using clp also between ihs and waterblock is less than 4C. And it can stain the copper and require lapping to get it off the waterblock.


will the staining of the copper effect the coolers performance ?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> will the staining of the copper effect the coolers performance ?


I stained my waterblock with indigo xtreme, similar issue, didnt affect cooling, but I eventually lapped it off. That is why people started using clu instead of clp, less chance of staining/bonding to copper. If I were going to use liquid metal between wb and ihs, I would use clu. although some complained clu stains as well. Also you may stain the IHS and all marking maybe not visible on it, if that matters to you.


----------



## samoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> out of those 2 test I think prime95 is better as long as it prime95 version 28.5 but as for safty I think intel burn test would be safer . I personally stress tested using occt for 8 hours and prime95 version 28.5 with 1344 setting for 2 hours and my cpu is very stable


cool, ill think ill stick to IBT then. its much cooler than prime95 28.5


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> If you disable the turbo function in BIOS as well as Speedstep, EIST, C-States etc and then reboot so BIOS is reading CPU at 40x/40x (multi/ring) what does it then show as VID in BIOS?
> 
> I wonder if Gigabyte boards are reading stock VID a little differently then ASUS/ASRock/MSI motherboards?


It has to be right. It shows my 4770K VID as 1.092 on the same board.
I'm not worrying about it. I've done my preliminary testing and settled on 4.7.
This 4790K will do 4.7 with a tiny bit less voltage than my 4770K, but the 4770K is better going higher clocks. A little bit disappointed, but really as much as I expected.
4.7 @ 1.272
4.8 @ 1.380
4.9 not finished testing

My 4770K:
4.7 @ 1.296
4.8 @ 1.320
4.9 @ 1.395


----------



## DarthBaggins

and boom:

http://valid.x86.fr/3znzrm
4.8 @ 1.371


----------



## Peppy197

I have a soldering gun with some solder and flux somewhere in this place

Would that work better than tim?

al


----------



## opt33

intel metallizes the surface of the silicon die prior to solder, as otherwise solder wont stick well to silicone and thermal cycling will cause voids at die surface, part of reason for higher cost of solder. Not to mention the difficulty of soldering and getting a uniform covering and without damaging die. Besides intels indium solder is 87 w/mk. CLP is 82 w/mk. Better off just using CLP.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> intel metallizes the surface of the silicon die prior to solder, as otherwise solder wont stick well to silicone and thermal cycling will cause voids at die surface, part of reason for higher cost of solder. Not to mention the difficulty of soldering and getting a uniform covering and without damaging die. Besides intels indium solder is 87 w/mk. CLP is 82 w/mk. Better off just using CLP.


Interesting answer


----------



## orndorf77

I delidid my i7 4790k using coollaboratory liquid pro in between the die and the hs and my temperature went down 16c . I then decided to use coollaboratory liquid pro in between the hs and the heat sink and my temperature went down another 4c . so all together I got a 20c temperature drop from deliding my i7 4790k


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I delidid my i7 4790k using coollaboratory liquid pro in between the die and the hs and my temperature went down 16c . I then decided to use coollaboratory liquid pro in between the hs and the heat sink and my temperature went down another 4c . so all together I got a 20c temperature drop from deliding my i7 4790k


myself, I don't feel I need deliding
My temps in my game of choice max at 77 to 82 and that ain't often

idles are 23-33

And to get 4.9G Id need over 1.4 volts which is taboo for me

That said, I do want to get the most out of my CPU... a.k.a. my hard earned money


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> cool, ill think ill stick to IBT then. its much cooler than prime95 28.5


Only because it's out of date.

You fix it to run 210gflops at 4ghz and it will be anything but cool









no guarantees you'd get past 4ghz again though LOL

Quote:


> This 4790K will do 4.7 with a tiny bit less voltage than my 4770K, but the 4770K is better going higher clocks. A little bit disappointed, but really as much as I expected.
> 4.7 @ 1.272
> 4.8 @ 1.380
> 4.9 not finished testing
> 
> My 4770K:
> 4.7 @ 1.296
> 4.8 @ 1.320
> 4.9 @ 1.395


Since that vcore jump sticks out a lot - 1.272 to 1.38 - are you using higher input voltage, like.. 2.0 - 2.1 with turbo/extreme LLC? Some chips need it, some don't - AFAIK.


----------



## orndorf77

I currently have my delidid i7 4790k @ 4.8ghz using 1.295v typed in my bios . I ran prime95 version 28.5 small FFTs for 2 hours under full load in cpu-z running prime95 version 28.5 small FFTs i was using 1.328v my max temp was 85c . i also ran occt for 1 hour when running occt under full load in cpu-z i was using 1.32v and my max temperature was 69c . is it safe to say my cpu is stable @ 4.8ghz ?


----------



## Tokuzi

Delided tonight. 5.0ghz @1.425v running @66c max after a Cinebench. Happy camper. Included pics, the CLU was cleaned up around the chip before install.

Since my cooling solution isn't really listed.. it's a 240mm RAD and a 120mm RAD, both EK, with push/pull static pressure corsairs all around plus 3 High Flow Series corsairs pushing air over the mobo.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I currently have my delidid i7 4790k @ 4.8ghz using 1.295v typed in my bios . I ran prime95 version 28.5 small FFTs for 2 hours under full load in cpu-z running prime95 version 28.5 small FFTs i was using 1.328v my max temp was 85c . i also ran occt for 1 hour when running occt under full load in cpu-z i was using 1.32v and my max temperature was 69c . is it safe to say my cpu is stable @ 4.8ghz ?


why don't you run some games and see? there are so many people that report that games crash even when they could run Prime for 24 hrs.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Hey there guys







I'd really appreciate if some of you could take your time and help me get answers on my questions I've, I need to learn towards all these but first I need little push to understand the fundamentals before going ahead and doing the rest on my own, please guys I need answers to *these questions*, you don't have to answer all of them obviously, but I'd love if you shared your knowledge and experience with me, cheers
















Thanks


----------



## petron

Do you guys use fixed or offset vcore voltage?
I just realize that with haswell it doesn't matter any more







(voltage drops on idle anyway)
Asus ROG mobo counts offset voltage as adaptive.
Anyways my peak vcore on prime95 is 1.216v on 4.4ghz


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petron*
> 
> Do you guys use fixed or offset vcore voltage?
> I just realize that with haswell it doesn't matter any more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (voltage drops on idle anyway)
> Asus ROG mobo counts offset voltage as adaptive.
> Anyways my peak vcore on prime95 is 1.216v on 4.4ghz


Manual/override, because it's not fixed and drops all the time


----------



## EarlZ

Those getting 4.7Ghz with less than 1.30v are you guys testing prime blend or small ftt only? I noticed that I can pass prime blend or ftt with 12hrs but it will BSOD with in 15mins with the fixed 1344-1344 test.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Whats the Z97 motherboards would you recommend me for gaming?

I want ATX size and require SLI Support and Tri support if possible and I love USB 3.0 ports.
Its going to be paired with SLI Titan Blacks and two 1tb samsung evo SSD's and a 4790K in a Corsair Air 540 case

MSI appears to have a few nice MB's and ASUS has the Deluxe and gigabyte has an interesting one as well but what is easy to use and most practical features for a gaming rig.

It will live in the living room used with a 9.2 surround sound system and TV and Oculus rift at times. Time ratio for 4K gaming, 4K desktop use and Oculus rift will be a ratio of 40:50:10 respectively.

I wouldn't ask if I didn't already experience a motherboard like the Asrock x79 extreme 11 with its great features on paper and not so good ones that were not disclosed. overall it was good mb but would have liked a heads up.

Thanks for the help lads!


----------



## [CyGnus]

I would recommend the Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming 7


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Guys off-topic question: I've downloaded BF4 from Origin thru their desktop app, and once DOWNLOAD WAS COMPLETE the installation process has started and it's been already going for at least an hour, is this normal or something is wrong?(my specs: 4790k, VII formula, sandisk extreme pro 480gb, 16gb RAM) thanks


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> Guys off-topic question: I've downloaded BF4 from Origin thru their desktop app, and once DOWNLOAD WAS COMPLETE the installation process has started and it's been already going for at least an hour, is this normal or something is wrong?(my specs: 4790k, VII formula, sandisk extreme pro 480gb, 16gb RAM) thanks


*http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/716475-battlefield-4/67904306*


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I would recommend the Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming 7


What do you think of the *Gigabyte Z97X-SOC Force*
http://www.gigabyte.com.au/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4949#ov


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/716475-battlefield-4/67904306*


Thanks for the reference, I've came across to that source but it doesn't seem to be my case, because mine doesn't say any update or anything, it's just pure installation process going on, maybe the software froze? or something else went wrong? because this been going on for at least an hour


----------



## Onyxian

I've decided to forgo Prime and primarily use the x264 test from Darkwizzie's Guide. Testing 4.6 @1.3 at the moment as I failed 4.7 @1.35 in a few minutes and don't feel like going above 1.35.

Guess for now this is my limit! I'll test a couple more voltages below 1.3 and stay at 4.6. Ah well, maybe later when I upgrade some case fans I'll inch a little past 1.35 and try to get 4.7 stable. It was already touching on 90c then, bit disappointed but I'm not the type to get another chip to hope for something better.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Basically going to run with this!



Plus
2x 1tb Samsung Evo SSD's
Sli Gtx Titan Blacks


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Basically going to run with this!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus
> 2x 1tb Samsung Evo SSD's
> Sli Gtx Titan Blacks


Looks good!

Don't need a 1300w G2 for a 4790k and two Titan Blacks, the 850w G2 will suffice, even with overclocking in mind.


----------



## [CyGnus]

hatlesschimp its a very nice board but if you are not using water chillers or LN2 a Gaming 5/7 is enough for all you will need and saves you a few $$ that you can throw to other components









Take a look at the Crucials MX100 drives they are really good and well priced







the PSU i would go with the Cooler Master V1000 ( Top notch quality )


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Looks good!
> 
> Don't need a 1300w G2 for a 4790k and two Titan Blacks, the 850w G2 will suffice, even with overclocking in mind.


Just in case I get a 3rd titan LOL or 3 880's in the future. But also Im thinking of when i had the 3930k overclocked with tri titans.

What power supply exactly do you think?

Also I need some memory I thought i was getting out of it too cheap lol. I once had the GSkill Ares 1600mhz and found them good or should i go corsair.

2 x 8gb i assume?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> hatlesschimp its a very nice board but if you are not using water chillers or LN2 a Gaming 5/7 is enough for all you will need and saves you a few $$ that you can throw to other components
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at the Crucials MX100 drives they are really good and well priced


I already have the two SSD's in an alienware laptop that ill rip out.

Cheers for all this help guys its really helping!!!
















Im trying to purchase it all tonight so it will get delivered some time this week.









Would love to have a ROG Base Front! Looks like it has some nice features.


----------



## [CyGnus]

hatlesschimp ok if you already have the ssd's







PSU like i said before go with a a Cooler Master V1000, the mem get some 2x4Gb 2400MHz c9 modules the Gskill Trident X are good


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

hatlesschimp

Just keep it at two cards for sli and crossfire. Third and forth is just asking for problems, not to mention the smaller increase in performance when adding additional cards.

4-way is great for benchmarking though.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> hatlesschimp ok if you already have the ssd's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSU like i said before go with a a Cooler Master V1000, the mem get some 2x4Gb 2400MHz c9 modules the Gskill Trident X are good


Excellent but 2x4gb? And I'm still scared with the PSU! Will I have headroom after overclocking the CPU and GPU's?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> hatlesschimp
> 
> Just keep it at two cards for sli and crossfire. Third and forth is just asking for problems, not to mention the smaller increase in performance when adding additional cards.
> 
> 4-way is great for benchmarking though.


Yeah your right just roll with the 2 cards at this stage until people start flogging used ones for a packet of half eaten potato chips and then add a 3rd and 4th for fun.


----------



## [CyGnus]

*hatlesschimp* 8 GB is more then enough for years to come dont worry about that unless you do some video editing or photoshop if so go with 2x8GB if you just play and do normal stuff 8GB is plenty. About the PSU the Cooler master V1000 is a very solid one will handle a 4790K with SLI titans very easily and with watts to spare.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Excellent but 2x4gb? And I'm still scared with the PSU! Will I have headroom after overclocking the CPU and GPU's?
> Yeah your right just roll with the 2 cards at this stage until people start flogging used ones for a packet of half eaten potato chips and then add a 3rd and 4th for fun.


depends on what ovc you want to do.on my classy 780 ti, i did 1420 on core and was drawing 780w from v850


----------



## hatlesschimp

Only these left in the trident. Was thinking 2x8gb. And much difference from the C9 to C10?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

EVGA 850w G2 is more than enough with overclocks hatlesschimp, so the V1000 is overkill, which is enough!









Out of that list for ram, I'd go for the 2x8gb 2400MHz Cas10 sticks.


----------



## riverdief

Another good Chip







but not my best







(not delidded yet)


My best chip yet (delidded):


----------



## [CyGnus]

hatlesschimp go with the 2x8Gb 2400c9 then







but remember ram that is not being used its doing nothing so dont waste money just to say you have 16gb the system will not be any faster if you only use 6/7 of the 16...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> depends on what ovc you want to do.on my classy 780 ti, i did 1420 on core and was drawing 780w from v850


The Titan Blacks are limited to 1.21v though, so they'll be at the 300w range max each when OC'd


----------



## hatlesschimp

i wasnt planning for anything more than 16gb but is dual or quad channel better?

I really am scared to go less powerful psu. How much do you think a 4790k overclocked to 4.5ghz would draw?

My poor ill fortunate tri titan and 3930k rig when overclocked would suck 1200 watts from the wall with a ax1200i. I couldnt get anymore out of them because of the PSU bottlenecking.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riverdief*
> 
> Another good Chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but not my best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not delidded yet)
> 
> 
> My best chip yet (delidded):


whats the stock vid in bios on ur best one?if it scales well the 5ghz+++


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> i wasnt planning for anything more than 16gb but is dual or quad channel better?
> 
> I really am scared to go less powerful psu. How much do you think a 4790k overclocked to 4.5ghz would draw?
> 
> My poor ill fortunate tri titan and 3930k rig when overclocked would suck 1200 watts from the wall with a ax1200i. I couldnt get anymore out of them because of the PSU bottlenecking.


Cpu will use around ~150w at this overclock. 300w for the Titan Blacks(high overclock, 1.21v), and 50w - 75w for the rest of the system.


----------



## riverdief

The best one is sold to a user in the hardwareluxx forum. On water it is much better.

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/oc-prozessoren-intel-sockel-1150-haswell-laberthread-962401-602.html#post22460976

But I got some more for testing


----------



## hatlesschimp

Here is where I will buy the PSU from. So you know what stock they have. Cheers for the help again guys! I will go back through and dish some rep.
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=15&zenid=1391f1b32ead2c3575545e77dd83cb8f


----------



## [CyGnus]

hatlesschimp 4790K is socket 1150 so its dual channel dont matter if you use 2 or 4 dimms, quad channel is better but comes at a cost you must have a socket 2011 to use it.

The PSU if you have the budget go with a Seasonic Gold X 1050


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Here is where I will buy the PSU from. So you know what stock they have. Cheers for the help again guys! I will go back through and dish some rep.
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=15&zenid=1391f1b32ead2c3575545e77dd83cb8f


See, the 850w G2 is $200. Save $130 going with the 850w. Corsair ax860 is $290!









Looks like no V1000 on that site.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> hatlesschimp 4790K is socket 1150 so its dual channel dont matter if you use 2 or 4 dimms, quad channel is better but comes at a cost you must have a socket 2011 to use it.
> 
> The PSU if you have the budget go with a Seasonic Gold X 1050


Ive had two 2011 socket motherboards with a 3930k and I had a 3770K and z77 motherboards and I found the 2011 was more powerful and smoother but it wasnt as good in the Snappy ness and less lag when gaming with the Z77 and 3770K combos. I think it was something to do with PLX Chips and the memory. TBH I dont know and as you can tell I am not to technical with it all.

Also its only $50 difference from the EVGA 1300w to the Seasnake 1050w should I just pay the extra and nab the EVGA?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riverdief*
> 
> The best one is sold to a user in the hardwareluxx forum. On water it is much better.
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/oc-prozessoren-intel-sockel-1150-haswell-laberthread-962401-602.html#post22460976
> 
> But I got some more for testing


do you remember stock vid on bios?
i really want to know if there are cpu's with vid lower than 1.04v at stock.i kinda think that best, they all are 1.04v


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> I have a soldering gun with some solder and flux somewhere in this place
> 
> Would that work better than tim?
> 
> al


Man, I would solder almost anything but even that is too much.









No you cannot solder to bare silicon easily at home. Not that I know about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I delidid my i7 4790k using coollaboratory liquid pro in between the die and the hs and my temperature went down 16c . I then decided to use coollaboratory liquid pro in between the hs and the heat sink and my temperature went down another 4c . so all together I got a 20c temperature drop from deliding my i7 4790k


*faint* 16°C down, *slaps Intel*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> why don't you run some games and see? there are so many people that report that games crash even when they could run Prime for 24 hrs.


Yes. Run both actually, load both CPU and GPU. What I did is run Prime on 3 cores and play a game at the same time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petron*
> 
> Do you guys use fixed or offset vcore voltage?
> I just realize that with haswell it doesn't matter any more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (voltage drops on idle anyway)
> Asus ROG mobo counts offset voltage as adaptive.
> Anyways my peak vcore on prime95 is 1.216v on 4.4ghz


What? No voltage drops, your settings allow a voltage drop. If I set it to run @ 4.5GHz @ 1.210V it runs ALL the time these values, even on idle etc.
You can either disable speed step and C states or such, but what I do to keep the CPU maxed out is set OS to ask for 100% CPU all the time. Then when finished, switch to adaptive mode that also follows exactly the voltages I want and set OS to allow the CPU to throttle down based on how much power is needed by the OS.

Haswell IMHO is the same as most other older CPU platforms, especially Intel IB, SB, ... sure some things have moved to the CPU with Haswell but that's about it.
You set voltage somewhere, it will stay there. If you set it to go up and down, then of course it will go up and down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Whats the Z97 motherboards would you recommend me for gaming?
> 
> I want ATX size and require SLI Support and Tri support if possible and I love USB 3.0 ports.
> Its going to be paired with SLI Titan Blacks and two 1tb samsung evo SSD's and a 4790K in a Corsair Air 540 case
> 
> MSI appears to have a few nice MB's and ASUS has the Deluxe and gigabyte has an interesting one as well but what is easy to use and most practical features for a gaming rig.
> 
> It will live in the living room used with a 9.2 surround sound system and TV and Oculus rift at times. Time ratio for 4K gaming, 4K desktop use and Oculus rift will be a ratio of 40:50:10 respectively.
> 
> I wouldn't ask if I didn't already experience a motherboard like the Asrock x79 extreme 11 with its great features on paper and not so good ones that were not disclosed. overall it was good mb but would have liked a heads up.
> 
> Thanks for the help lads!


Wrong thread?
Read reviews, *toms*, *hwinfo*, ...
Figure out what you are after, top performance, top value or top savings.
The boards are all the same! Except power delivery for which check *fateswarm's thread.*
Tri SLI/CF? Mostly useless. For that you will need a board with extra chip for PCIE to get Tri SLI, to have three 8x PCIE for SLI. Which means top end mobo and a lot of $.
Titans? Get 780 TIs if you're buying them.
All boards have USB3.0s, even cheap boards like mine ASRock Extreme4 have additional USB3.0 via ASMedia chip but this kind of went away with Z97 for most mainstream boards so Asus, GB, MSI can save costs on the mobo and removed these extra chips and features. ASRock didn't and has extra USB3.0 and SATA ports.
For gaming rig? It doesn't matter what mobo you have at all. Only that it fits the crazy triple SLI and 4790K. You could go 4690K and still get almost the same gaming performance.

What did you dislike about the x79 mobo?
It's all disclosed in specs and reviews. Unless of course you believe all the marketing nonsense.
Just count the ports and chips on the mobo to find out if it does support tri SLI for example.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> What do you think of the *Gigabyte Z97X-SOC Force*
> http://www.gigabyte.com.au/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4949#ov


Wrong thread, *I think about it this.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Basically going to run with this!
> 
> 
> 
> Plus
> 2x 1tb Samsung Evo SSD's
> Sli Gtx Titan Blacks


That it will not support tri SLI. Bad choice for that, you need a board configured for 8x/8x/8x minimum to run tri SLI as far as I know.
Quote:


> Here GIGABYTE is using PCIe 3.0 x8/x4/x4 from the CPU and PCIe 2.0 x4 from the PCH. This means four-way CrossFire, *but due to SLI limitations requiring x8 lanes per card, only two way SLI*.


For tri SLI you need something like this:
ASRock Z97 Extreme9
Quote:


> AMD 4-Way CrossFireX™ and NVIDIA® 4-Way SLI™ supported by PLX PEX 8747 Bridge


Or: GA-Z97X-Gaming G1, GA-Z97X-Gaming GT, Asus Z97-WS (4 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (dual x16 or x16/x8/x8 or quad x8) ), ...
Only some do support more than dual SLI since SLI has a silly minimum requirement for x8 PCIE. Where as quad CF is easy all you need is 4x4 but for SLI you need 4x8. I don't think boards have 3x8 it's often all the way to 4x8 then.

MSI Z97 XPOWER AC
Quote:


> • 5 x PCIe 3.0 x16 slots (PCI_E1, PCI_E2, PCI_E3, PCI_E5, PCI_E7)*
> - The operating mode will be x0/x16/x0/x0/x0, x16/x0/x0/x16/x0,x16/x0/x0/x8/x8 or x8/x0/x8/x8/x8.*
> - Support for installing up to 4 PCIe x16 expansion cards.


Those are the ones I can quickly find that support tri SLI and even quad SLI on Z97.

Running only dual SLI cuts the costs significantly.

The 4790K overclocked to around 4.5GHz can probably peak at 250W. Sure under normal load you will look more at something about 20-150W.


----------



## [CyGnus]

you will not need the 1300w i would go with the seasonic x 1050 every day over the evga


----------



## hatlesschimp

What governs the hdmi audio from a graphics card? will I get 7.1 still via the gpu if I get a motherboard with only 5.1.


----------



## sdmf74

Yes if you run the HDMI cable through a reciever with HDMI switching, assuming you have 7.1 speakers. I say go for the EVGA 1300 (cant beat the price) that's what I'm using with just one K|ngP|n card, nothin wrong with having headroom and I'll need it when I get a second GPU.

Also you can get a really nice set of cables with the EVGA choice of 4 different colors


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Excellent but 2x4gb? And I'm still scared with the PSU! Will I have headroom after overclocking the CPU and GPU's?
> Yeah your right just roll with the 2 cards at this stage until people start flogging used ones for a packet of half eaten potato chips and then add a 3rd and 4th for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> depends on what ovc you want to do.on my classy 780 ti, i did 1420 on core and was drawing 780w from v850
Click to expand...

Wow, my 780sli doesnt evrn draw that much.


----------



## sdmf74

That's why I upgraded my Ax860i, no headroom left


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Wow, my 780sli doesnt evrn draw that much.


It would with an unlocked bios and overclocked to the moon


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> It would with an unlocked bios and overclocked to the moon


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> My stock VID is 1.19 in bios and cpuz at full stock on my GB board.
> 
> But yes if I disable turbo so that max cpu multi is now 40 (and uncore still 40), then my stock vid is 1.04 in cpuz and bios. (if disable c states, eist will be same 1.04 just disabling c states allows not to have to load cpu to see vid). But stock vid goes down with disabling turbo since max cpu clock is now 4.0, instead of 4.4 with turbo.
> 
> Do other mobos have stock vid same with and without turbo disabled?


When I decided to bin a second chip... I also took advantage of Micro Center's (-$40 off) combo offer for a Gigabyte SOC Force.









My ASUS (Z87) and ASRock (Z97) motherboards report stock VID in BIOS for my first L329Cxxx chip in a very similar manner ~1.08v... While my Gigabyte reads for the same chip ~1.23v.

If I set 40x/40x all power states etc. disabled and with vcore setting to "auto"... The Gigabyte shows 1.073v in the left column of the BIOS voltage "classic setting" section and with those same settings after booting in to windows... CPUZ reports vcore (VID) as 1.081v.


----------



## opt33

superV noted same....looks like if want to compare vids across motherboards, on GB boards have to turn turbo off. turbo on 1.19 cpuz, turbo off 1.042 cpuz

my 4790k at stock except turbo off


my 4790k at stock (turbo on)


----------



## Onyxian

Ah yeah, I was wondering. Now that I turn off turbo I get 1.060v without turbo. 1.249 with. Used to be 1.448 before I updated the bios.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> When I decided to bin a second chip... I also took advantage of Micro Center's (-$40 off) combo offer for a Gigabyte SOC Force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ASUS (Z87) and ASRock (Z97) motherboards report stock VID in BIOS for my first L329Cxxx chip in a very similar manner ~1.08v... While my Gigabyte reads for the same chip ~1.23v.
> 
> If I set 40x/40x all power states etc. disabled and with vcore setting to "auto"... The Gigabyte shows 1.073v in the left column of the BIOS voltage "classic setting" section and with those same settings after booting in to windows... CPUZ reports vcore (VID) as 1.081v.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks....finally took time to go back and check vid with turbo disabled on my UD5H;
1.068
1.21 with turbo enabled.
Strange. lol.

Looks like my highest stable clock is going to be 4.8 though at any kind of reasonable voltage....I went as high as 1.415 trying to get 4.9 stable but no good.


----------



## orndorf77

I have my delidid i7 4790k stable @ 4.8ghz using 1.295v typed in my bios and 1.328 under full load in cpu-z when running prime95 version 28.5 small FTTs . when I run occt under full load I am using 1.32v in cpu-z . am I giving my cpu to much voltage for every day use ? and will my cpu degrade faster then a overclock using less voltage ? my temperatures are low


----------



## PolRoger

How high an overclock and how much vcore one wishes to run for daily use or even 24/7 is a matter of personal preference.

Does your motherboard support saving profiles in BIOS?

Why not save both 4.8 and 4.7 overclock profiles in BIOS and run 4.7 with ~1.225v/1.250v/1.275v for daily use and then reboot into your 4.8 profile when your doing a heavy gaming session or when your wanting a little extra performance?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> How high an overclock and how much vcore one wishes to run for daily use or even 24/7 is a matter of personal preference.
> 
> Does your motherboard support saving profiles in BIOS?
> 
> Why not save both 4.8 and 4.7 overclock profiles in BIOS and run 4.7 with ~1.225v/1.250v/1.275v for daily use and then reboot into your 4.8 profile when your doing a heavy gaming session or when your wanting a little extra performance?


+1, exactly what I do. Have saved profile for 4.7 for complete stability, 4.8 for fun, and then various 5+ghz benching only profiles. Which is why I hate updating bioses....have to reenter all profiles.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> How high an overclock and how much vcore one wishes to run for daily use or even 24/7 is a matter of personal preference.
> 
> Does your motherboard support saving profiles in BIOS?
> 
> Why not save both 4.8 and 4.7 overclock profiles in BIOS and run 4.7 with ~1.225v/1.250v/1.275v for daily use and then reboot into your 4.8 profile when your doing a heavy gaming session or when your wanting a little extra performance?


that's a good idea. my motherboard has a feature that allows me to save overclock profiles. I never used this feature on any of my motherboards . it should be easy to figure out


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> superV noted same....looks like if want to compare vids across motherboards, on GB boards have to turn turbo off. turbo on 1.19 cpuz, turbo off 1.042 cpuz


yep yep.
now we've seen lowest is 1.04v.
very interesting







a 5 ghz 4770k with acceptable voltage was with vid 1.0/1.01v,lowest 4790k we saw is 1.04v.
the only way you get 5ghz with 1.04v is thanks to the added voltage regulators.
a 4790k with vid 1.0/1.01v what can do ? 5.5???
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> How high an overclock and how much vcore one wishes to run for daily use or even 24/7 is a matter of personal preference.
> 
> Does your motherboard support saving profiles in BIOS?
> 
> Why not save both 4.8 and 4.7 overclock profiles in BIOS and run 4.7 with ~1.225v/1.250v/1.275v for daily use and then reboot into your 4.8 profile when your doing a heavy gaming session or when your wanting a little extra performance?


finally ur learning


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> +1, exactly what I do. Have saved profile for 4.7 for complete stability, 4.8 for fun, and then various 5+ghz benching only profiles. Which is why I hate updating bioses....have to reenter all profiles.


Save them to a USB stick. Mine has profiles but only 3 so I save the rest on USB.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Save them to a USB stick. Mine has profiles but only 3 so I save the rest on USB.


good idea...never used the save feature to anywhere else, will try that next time.


----------



## zalazar

about 5 hours of stressing the CPU @4.8Ghz using AIDA64 using offset volt not fixed , most of the apps and games doesnt use more than 1.262v but while stressing the cpu it goes up to 1.289v . im happy with the result so far .


----------



## Marc79

Under 1.3v for 4.8Ghz...now that is a very good chip.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

All the talk of ovewrclocking, I'll throw in something different..lol
I was playing around in the BIOS with the Sync all cores setting, what I found funny is when you'd set it to Auto (Not Auto on all cores) the CPU wouldn't boost past 4.2Ghz.
It didn't matter what program I ran (including Prime95), each time it was boosting [email protected]

I found that interesting seeing that out of the box they are rated to boost to 4.4Ghz, is there some "behide the scenes" overclocking happening when not on Auto.
If I set it to Sync all cores, the Auto on the Clock Multiplier, it boosts to 4.4Ghz.


----------



## Peen

Stock is boost 1-core at 4.4ghz

4 core load will be 4.2ghz max.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Save them to a USB stick. Mine has profiles but only 3 so I save the rest on USB.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> good idea...never used the save feature to anywhere else, will try that next time.


I tried saving profiles for my Z87 motherboard from an older BIOS to a USB stick but when I later updated the BIOS to a newer version and then tried to import the old BIOS profiles back onto the new updated BIOS I got an error message about BIOS version compatibility?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Stock is boost 1-core at 4.4ghz
> 
> 4 core load will be 4.2ghz max.


Cool, get it now.

Due to being winter and my PC being right under the heater, its getting warmer than normal. ([email protected] AIDA64 stress test 68/70c)
Keeping it on Auto (4.2Ghz) lowered the temps to a max of 56c when running AIDA64 stress test. (Under a Corsair H110)

Though I woke up this morning to and idle temp of 24c on the hottest core..lol


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peen*
> 
> Stock is boost 1-core at 4.4ghz
> 
> 4 core load will be 4.2ghz max.


Depends on the board, on my Gigabyte when XMP profile is loaded it locks all 4 cores to 4.4Ghz at turbo.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Depends on the board, on my Gigabyte when XMP profile is loaded it locks all 4 cores to 4.4Ghz at turbo.


With the XMP profile defaults mine will boost to 4.4Ghz, the XMP profile actives Sync all Cores by default and the core multiplier is set to auto, unless you turn the sync all cores off and set it to Auto it will continue to boost to 4.4Ghz.
This is on a Asus Maximus VII Hero.

I was just looking for ways to lower temps without sacrificing too much performance.
The Corsair H110 should be fine for the 4790k at stock clocks but due to the split system being over the top of my PC, in summer with the AC it keeps the PC very cool, in winter with the heater no so much..lol


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Save them to a USB stick. Mine has profiles but only 3 so I save the rest on USB.


At least on my Maximus VI Hero, it couldn't load profiles saved with a different bios version. Sucked! I wonder how it is with the Maximus VII Gene that I'm rolling in these days. Surely gonna try it out next time.


----------



## szeged

quick and dirty overclock of the new 4790k using the stock cooler. Didnt push it more because something is weird with this maximus vii formula, gotta figure out whats causing the problem but when i do im sure i can probably get 5+ on air/water with this cpu.

http://valid.canardpc.com/3i76j4


----------



## error-id10t

Everyone's talking VID so I'll jump in too.

My 4790K is 1.056v, doesn't give 2cents about Turbo on or off. I actually thought stock VID was measured all stock and running it under 4 core load (hence the different stock VID in the spreadsheet). This gives me a 4.7giggle @ 1.28v.

For reference, my 4770K which is now on it's RMA journey was 1.04v and only gave me 4.6giggles @ 1.42v.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> quick and dirty overclock of the new 4790k using the stock cooler. Didnt push it more because something is weird with this maximus vii formula, gotta figure out whats causing the problem but when i do im sure i can probably get 5+ on air/water with this cpu.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3i76j4


when you do let the other maximus vii guys know. We wouldn't mind at all


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> quick and dirty overclock of the new 4790k using the stock cooler. Didnt push it more because something is weird with this maximus vii formula, gotta figure out whats causing the problem but when i do im sure i can probably get 5+ on air/water with this cpu.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3i76j4


Yeah, I had to lower all voltages. My CPU has stock vInput 1.68, board set higher on OC, and this made things less stable. I had to swap chips a few times to even get a proper boot, dunno why, other than I notice that multis in OS go higher than set, and that sometimes CPU is in BIOS with just 0.785V. I'm just about to try 0501. BEst I could do was post with 5 GHz and 3100 MHz mem.


----------



## szeged

can push 4.8 stable with 1.4v with the current problems im having, hopefully i can get 4.8 with lower volts once i figure this board out. might be a bios problem. It gets really annoying though lol.

http://valid.x86.fr/m91a2i


----------



## szeged

sorry double post

sorta got the bios problem semi fixed.

4.9 @ 1.399 v using the stock intel cooler (jesus this thing sucks rofl)


----------



## KnownDragon

Okay guys question. I can test for stability at 5.0 but for some reason can't run cinebench at 5.0 ever. Generally I first try cinebench then move on to other stress test. I just did ten runs ibt at 5.0 but two seconds of cinebench and instant freeze. I want to say I am gonna be a 5. ghz stable is a reality but cinebench just farts on me. Any thoughts?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> sorry double post
> 
> sorta got the bios problem semi fixed.
> 
> 4.9 @ 1.399 v using the stock intel cooler (jesus this thing sucks rofl)


freeze it


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> freeze it


i was going to tonight but with all these weird problems im having with the bios ( at least so far i have it narrowed down to the bios, it might be something else i havent figured out yet) i dont want to complicate things even more yet







if i can get it to 5.0 stable tonight on air ill freeze it for sure


----------



## Tokuzi

Finally done playing with the cache. Looks like 5.0ghz / 4.8ghz will be my sweet spot for now, might try to push it more later. Pretty happy with that running 2600mhz RAM though. With the delid and CLU the temps shown are after 4-5 hours gaming + cinebench.


----------



## orndorf77

how come when I run 3d mark 11 benchmark @ 4.7ghz my score is the same as when I run the benchmark @ 4.8ghz ? is there a limit to how many points a high clock frequency can get you when running 3d mark 11 ? also what is a good benchmark that I can use to compare clock frequencies ?


----------



## error-id10t

Just CPU.. I'd use something like Cinebench15, you should see ~20 points per clock frequency.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Just CPU.. I'd use something like Cinebench15, you should see ~20 points per clock frequency.


This is true, when I had my CPU at 4.2Ghz I would get 846, when I put it back to 4.4Ghz boost clocks I would get 889.

Heck I even saw a video encoding time difference, Was using Freemake Video Converter, this can stress the system as much as AIDA64 does, the temps the cpu run at are the same.
Anyway at 4.2Ghz a video encode too 4min 35sec, on 4.4Ghz it would take 4min 18secs.

So there is a visible difference with a 200Mhz clock bump.

On another note, are temps around 67/69c normal when running AIDA64 on stock [email protected] under a Corsair H110?


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Just CPU.. I'd use something like Cinebench15, you should see ~20 points per clock frequency.


I went to MAXON.com to download cinebench . why do they ask for so much information just to try the demo ? they want my name phone number and address . am I going to the rite place to download it ? and is there a place I can download it with out having to give so much information ?


----------



## opt33

go here, scroll down to gfx benchmarks


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Just CPU.. I'd use something like Cinebench15, you should see ~20 points per clock frequency.
> 
> 
> 
> I went to MAXON.com to download cinebench . why do they ask for so much information just to try the demo ? they want my name phone number and address . am I going to the rite place to download it ? and is there a place I can download it with out having to give so much information ?
Click to expand...

download it from here
http://hwbot.org/benchmarks/processor


----------



## EpicOtis13

Should I RMA my processor? I'm getting an average of 70C on idle


----------



## szeged

you should probably check your cooler first.

at 4.9ghz with the intel stock cooler i wasnt going over 40c or so at idle.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> you should probably check your cooler first.
> 
> at 4.9ghz with the intel stock cooler i wasnt going over 40c or so at idle.


I'm at stock speed on the stock cooler


----------



## szeged

reseat the cooler, its probably not making good contact.


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Should I RMA my processor? I'm getting an average of 70C on idle


You definitely have a mounting problem. Nothing's wrong with the CPU. Make sure at the back of the motherboard the pins are pushed through and that you can at least pick up the motherboard by holding the cooler. Also, apply fresh thermal paste while doing this. Never re use thermal paste, especially when it's from the intel stock cooler.


----------



## Pahani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> sorry double post
> 
> sorta got the bios problem semi fixed.
> 
> 4.9 @ 1.399 v using the stock intel cooler (jesus this thing sucks rofl)


I'll be using M7F with my 4790K once the non-WatchDogs version is released. I'd like to know what problems you're experiencing, and your workaround if you don't mind.

I check here and ROG forums, or you can PM me if you wish. Thanks!


----------



## EarlZ

Does this actually do anything ?

Capture.JPG 25k .JPG file


Leaving VRING to auto on a Gigabyte board ( at least on mine ) is a very terrible thing, I just noticed that it was giving 1.40v to the cache voltage and my cache is just running at x40, loaded up bios defaults and tried my OC settings 1 by 1 and found out that by setting the CPU multi to x45 it jumps from 1.17v to 1.40v, not sure if this is how all boards work. Hopefully no damage was done to my processor.


----------



## frankzotynia10

I was surprised at how easily i got this up and running. I spent exactly 3 minutes in the bios setting up. I'm sure i can either go higher on the multiplier or drop the vcore down a bunch but i think its pretty decent for my first run.

http://valid.x86.fr/p6db54


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Does this actually do anything ?
> 
> Capture.JPG 25k .JPG file
> 
> 
> Leaving VRING to auto on a Gigabyte board ( at least on mine ) is a very terrible thing, I just noticed that it was giving 1.40v to the cache voltage and my cache is just running at x40, loaded up bios defaults and tried my OC settings 1 by 1 and found out that by setting the CPU multi to x45 it jumps from 1.17v to 1.40v, not sure if this is how all boards work. Hopefully no damage was done to my processor.


Yeah Vring will definitely jump on Gigabyte boards on Auto....it's up to you if you think it's too much. Sin0822 that writes the Gigabyte overclocking guides says that 1.4 is not going to hurt anything. But for myself, if the uncore is left on Auto (up to x40) then I usually can set Vring between 1.1-1.2 depending on the overclock. YMMV as they say.

Supposedly it was done that way so that all these people writing reviews that did not actually know how to tweak the boards could get a decent OC. lol.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Sin0822 that writes the Gigabyte overclocking guides says that 1.4 is not going to hurt anything.


No. He says that's a max. His guide is also suitable for *extreme overclocking* so if you are trying to play it very safe, do not go with those maxes.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> No. He says that's a max. His guide is also suitable for *extreme overclocking* so if you are trying to play it very safe, do not go with those maxes.


I'm saying what he told me, Mr. correct everyone.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I'm saying what he told me, Mr. correct everyone.


Well then, Mr Offensive, he's talking about overclocking attempts for records because nobody has the data to say confidently what is safe in the *long term*. Here we have a lot of people that want to ask what is safe for their *24/7* builds. Given that we know some have damaged their Haswells with *lower* voltage in a year, it's not safe to say those voltages are safe for those "super safe" settings people.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Well then, Mr Offensive, he's talking about overclocking attempts for records because nobody has the data to say confidently what is safe in the *long term*. Here we have a lot of people that want to ask what is safe for their *24/7* builds. Given that we know some have damaged their Haswells with *lower* voltage in a year, it's not safe to say those voltages are safe for those "super safe" settings people.


I'm not going to argue with you people that hang around all day just to correct everyone.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I'm saying what he told me, Mr. correct everyone.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Okay really, please don't be so quick to be judging people when all they are trying to do is give you advise. INTEL DIRECT QUOTE "No more then 10% powers increase is Intel RECOMMENDED!" Don't put something out there expecting a response to your output then jump on someone because they put in there advise.
> Well then, Mr Offensive, he's talking about overclocking attempts for records because nobody has the data to say confidently what is safe in the *long term*. Here we have a lot of people that want to ask what is safe for their *24/7* builds. Given that we know some have damaged their Haswells with *lower* voltage in a year, it's not safe to say those voltages are safe for those "super safe" settings people.


FatesWarm and Mandrix you know better.

We are all here to help each other out. Not put one down or call names. Remember this nothing wrong with debates but don't act like we are in elementary school. We smart and discuss in depth things that some may not comprehend. You don't want to be known has the guy that is rude or not willing to take advice. Plenty of people come here seeking answers. Lets be the elders and help guide people.

INTEL RECOMMENDS NO MORE THEN 10% POWER INCREASE TO BE SAFE!


----------



## mandrix

I guess x48 is about as far as I can go under 1.4v;
http://valid.canardpc.com/x3g0yc

btw I comprehend quite well what I am doing. I have been doing this for a bit.....as well as pc's in general since 8087 days.


----------



## EarlZ

Hopefully I didnt do any permanent damage, Ive manually dialed it in at 1.18v for now since that is what is given on auto at stock.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Any over clock is permanent damage, just minimize it with reasonable voltage and controlled temperatures.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankzotynia10*
> 
> I was surprised at how easily i got this up and running. I spent exactly 3 minutes in the bios setting up. I'm sure i can either go higher on the multiplier or drop the vcore down a bunch but i think its pretty decent for my first run.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/p6db54


I don't know what you are using for cooling but you might be surprised how much vcore you save if you walk up the vcore. But that is good. If you can pull 4.6 off at around 1.22 you may pull 4.7 off at 1.28-1.30 and 4.8 at around 1.35. Then again your scaling might be better then some. Keep us updated.


----------



## fateswarm

Nothing is 100% safe (Intel doesn't think their cpus are safe at stock, they think they are safe for 3-5 years at least to cover their warranty policy). But, some voltages (on high load) are only unsafe in the long term.

e.g. I doubt you can damage anything on 1.4v if you just run a validation. Or even more.


----------



## EarlZ

I've ran the X264 test on it for 24hrs and 12hrs+ on Prime95 1344-1344


----------



## szeged

I was pushing 1.4v last night on this new chip @ 4.9 on the stock cooler it came with and had no problems lol. Temps werehigher than water obviously but they were still well within the safe zone for cinebench and pi etc.

It also helped that I was freezing my ass off to do it lol.


----------



## opt33

Gigabyte must have been expecting some reviewers to get 5ghz clock and uncore speed. Because 1.4v to 1.42 vring is what you need to run 49-50 uncore, benching only. For 24/7 setting, im only at 1.12vring. But even benching CB at 5.1 with 4.7 uncore, I only need 1.32vring.

But the main 3 volts, vcore, vring, and vrin, I would always set those manually, just to keep bioses from doing crazy things.

@Earlz your fine, degradation takes time, having vring up that high for short time isnt an issue, just wouldnt run it like that (especially needlessly) 24/7, ie in the future.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Gigabyte must have been expecting some reviewers to get 5ghz clock and uncore speed. Because 1.4v to 1.42 vring is what you need to run 49-50 uncore, benching only. For 24/7 setting, im only at 1.12vring. But even benching CB at 5.1 with 4.7 uncore, I only need 1.32vring.
> 
> But the main 3 volts, vcore, vring, and vrin, I would always set those manually, just to keep bioses from doing crazy things.
> 
> @Earlz your fine, degradation takes time, having vring up that high for short time isnt an issue, just wouldnt run it like that (especially needlessly) 24/7, ie in the future.


Good thing I randomly decided to get a multi meter and check it out.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Well then, Mr Offensive, he's talking about overclocking attempts for records because nobody has the data to say confidently what is safe in the *long term*. Here we have a lot of people that want to ask what is safe for their *24/7* builds. Given that we know some have damaged their Haswells with *lower* voltage in a year, it's not safe to say those voltages are safe for those "super safe" settings people.


From my experience running a laptop for 8 years now, undervolting is the way to go for super safe people








Temps. down by 10°C, power down quite a bit, battery lasts longer, voltage at minimum all the time and works for so long you will start to "hate it" that it doesn't want to die.








I think this is the wrong place for super safe people to come to


----------



## superV

*super news from hwbot*
L418c133 stock vid on bios1.024v.
and like i sed, low vid=lots of ovc
this one [email protected] (on air) on windows xp means for win 7/8 needs 1.25v/1.26v
a 4790k with vid 1.0/1.01v will do for sure 5.2/5.3ghz thanks to the added voltage regulators


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> From my experience running a laptop for 8 years now, undervolting is the way to go for super safe people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps. down by 10°C, power down quite a bit, battery lasts longer, voltage at minimum all the time and works for so long you will start to "hate it" that it doesn't want to die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the wrong place for super safe people to come to


I wouldn't go that far personally. But I get the point. Laptops are undervolted by design anyway, because it's practically the same die on much lower frequency/voltage.

That does not mean they are infallible because there are flimsy laptops that can just die no high load long term, but I suspect it's not the cpu that does it.

I have killed a laptop on high load but I think it was the motherboard. I have run another laptop with an i7 on very high loads long term and it was fine.


----------



## YellowBlackGod

I received my 4790K today. It's an L420......something Malaysian Batch, quite fresh actually. I didn't expect to receive a so new one in Europe (GREECE). Does anybody have an L420 Batch from Malaysia? Are they good?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowBlackGod*
> 
> I received my 4790K today. It's an L420......something Malaysian Batch, quite fresh actually. I didn't expect to receive a so new one in Europe (GREECE). Does anybody have an L420 Batch from Malaysia? Are they good?


post entire batch number so people can see


----------



## YellowBlackGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> post entire batch number so people can see


I am at work now that's why i didn't post the entire Number. I will surely post it later.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowBlackGod*
> 
> I am at work now that's why i didn't post the entire Number. I will surely post it later.


All L is Malaysia. Also the number is not very important, only a very partial indication. Don't worry about it before testing it.

PS. There is a list on the OP if I recall correctly.


----------



## gobblebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokuzi*
> 
> Finally done playing with the cache. Looks like 5.0ghz / 4.8ghz will be my sweet spot for now, might try to push it more later. Pretty happy with that running 2600mhz RAM though. With the delid and CLU the temps shown are after 4-5 hours gaming + cinebench.


Is that on a custom loop?


----------



## Onyxian

Well, stable enough for me.
http://valid.x86.fr/adi3jb


Looks like this is where my journey ends for now. 4.7 isn't even stable at 1.39 and by then my temps are touching 98. Rather not go higher than that, and I'm not going to delid so :shrug:

Edit: Other info that's in the spreadsheet I guess. Stock VID: 1.060. Batch L418C282. Noctua NH-D15.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I picked up a 4790K and a Z97MX-Gaming 5 on Saturday. Got it up and running. It definitely runs hotter than my 2500K ever did. I will post up more when I'm at home.


----------



## orndorf77

I currently have two overclock profiles saved in my bios . I have a 4.7ghz profile with 1.255v and 4.8ghz with 1.295v . both profiles are stable . I have been thinking about trying to push my cpu to 4.9ghz since I have my cpu delidid . I am concerned that on my motherboard the msi z97 gaming 7 if I type any voltage higher then 1.299v the voltage gets highlighted in red . and for me to be able to achieve a overclock of 4.9ghz I will have to type in over 1.3v . is it safe to type in over 1.3v even if the voltage numbers get highlighted in red ? I read a chart on msi's z97 motherboards recommended voltages and it says you can go up to 1.3v for advance overclocking and up to 1.5v for high segment overclocking and up to 1.6v for LN2 overclocking . but it does not say any thing about it being safe if the voltage numbers are highlighted in red


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I currently have two overclock profiles saved in my bios . I have a 4.7ghz profile with 1.255v and 4.8ghz with 1.295v . both profiles are stable . I have been thinking about trying to push my cpu to 4.9ghz since I have my cpu delidid . I am concerned that on my motherboard the msi z97 gaming 7 if I type any voltage higher then 1.299v the voltage gets highlighted in red . and for me to be able to achieve a overclock of 4.9ghz I will have to type in over 1.3v . is it safe to type in over 1.3v even if the voltage numbers get highlighted in red ? I read a chart on msi's z97 motherboards recommended voltages and it says you can go up to 1.3v for advance overclocking and up to 1.5v for high segment overclocking and up to 1.6v for LN2 overclocking . but it does not say any thing about it being safe if the voltage numbers are highlighted in red


Safe? Sure. That is just them alerting you that it is higher than what normal should be. My ASUS motherboard did the same thing. It actually would go purple yellow and red I think. Just a visual check to make sure you know what you are doing.


----------



## Tokuzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobblebox*
> 
> Is that on a custom loop?


Yeap. 240mm and 120mm rad, but running push/pull Corsair Static Pressure fans.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowBlackGod*
> 
> I received my 4790K today. It's an L420......something Malaysian Batch, quite fresh actually. I didn't expect to receive a so new one in Europe (GREECE). Does anybody have an L420 Batch from Malaysia? Are they good?


I have one. i5-4690K Batch#: L420B768
It's OK, nothing extra but nothing bad I think, middle of the road.
You can't tell anything from these numbers anyway. Or if someone can, then please do for mine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I currently have two overclock profiles saved in my bios . I have a 4.7ghz profile with 1.255v and 4.8ghz with 1.295v . both profiles are stable . I have been thinking about trying to push my cpu to 4.9ghz since I have my cpu delidid . I am concerned that on my motherboard the msi z97 gaming 7 if I type any voltage higher then 1.299v the voltage gets highlighted in red . and for me to be able to achieve a overclock of 4.9ghz I will have to type in over 1.3v . is it safe to type in over 1.3v even if the voltage numbers get highlighted in red ? I read a chart on msi's z97 motherboards recommended voltages and it says you can go up to 1.3v for advance overclocking and up to 1.5v for high segment overclocking and up to 1.6v for LN2 overclocking . but it does not say any thing about it being safe if the voltage numbers are highlighted in red


Really? You "can" overclock but can't figure out what a red text field means? 
And those numbers are just guidelines as always, nothing else. Unfortunately they use these instead of power and temps.


----------



## hatlesschimp

All done I just ordered this below. Im starting off with a single 780 Ti and eventually I will swap it out for two 880's and my first ever custom water cooling job







LOL. Would love to go a new 5930k etc but with our first baby due in September I think 4790K will be more than enough to handle a couple of GPUs. Also interested in The Nvidia Shield Tablet and wireless controller for when Im up late at night so I can grab a quick game between changing nappies. Apprently you can change a new borns nappy up to 12 times a day!!!!!!!


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> All done I just ordered this below. Im starting off with a single 780 Ti and eventually I will swap it out for two 880's and my first ever custom water cooling job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Would love to go a new 5930k etc but with our first baby due in September I think 4790K will be more than enough to handle a couple of GPUs. Also interested in The Nvidia Shield Tablet and wireless controller for when Im up late at night so I can grab a quick game between changing nappies. Apprently you can change a new borns nappy up to 12 times a day!!!!!!!


don't waste ur money on the gpu,buy a 100$ card and play or whatever you do on low,cuz in 3 months comes 800 series.obviously if u have the cash ignore my post


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> don't waste ur money on the gpu,buy a 100$ card and play or whatever you do on low,cuz in 3 months comes 800 series.obviously if u have the cash ignore my post


I hear ya! But I have a 4K tv sitting here and I just have to see what 4k @ 60hz with 4:2:0 chroma looks like. Ive seen 4K 30hz at 4:4:4 and its ridiculously good!


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I hear ya! But I have a 4K tv sitting here and I just have to see what 4k @ 60hz with 4:2:0 chroma looks like. Ive seen 4K 30hz at 4:4:4 and its ridiculously good!


i did same,just bought ati 7870 ghz edition for 100euros,and i'll do rma cuz my gtx 780 ti hydro, on water just sends on fire my case,temps on core and vrm are ok but the back plate is very hot,round 70/80 ºC or more,i get drivers stopped working.


----------



## smex

This is a bit frustrating.. my 2700k needs in average only .05v more
to match with the average here and it isn´t the best of it´s kind. I hoped
that DC will be more progressive. Seems like we still have to wait till 5ghz
around 1.35v are 24/7 ready..

meeh :/


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i did same,just bought ati 7870 ghz edition for 100euros,and i'll do rma cuz my gtx 780 ti hydro, on water just sends on fire my case,temps on core and vrm are ok but the back plate is very hot,round 70/80 ºC or more,i get drivers stopped working.


Wow, I get 75c core, but the exhausted air is only about 45/49c on the with my Classified, so it sounds like there's something wrong with the hydro..


----------



## Dark Volker

I can't believe how incredibly difficult it is to overclock the 4790k. Everything is good and stable at reasonably low voltages up to 4.7GHz, but at 4.8GHz all stability is gone no matter what I try.

I've been at it for about 2 weeks now and have tried everything I can think of and everything that I have been able to find on the internet. This includes vcore up to 1.45v and all other common suggestions like low uncore of 35x-39x, raising VCCIN, etc.

I am starting to think that maybe none of these stress testing programs are fully compatible with Devil's Canyon. It is either that or for some reason my chip just won't do 4.8GHz no matter what extreme settings. Or is it really possible that 4.8GHz would suddenly be stable somewhere above 1.45v when it only takes 1.185v for 4.6GHz? At 1.45v that is pushing the limits of what my current loop can handle. I really don't know what else to try. It always boots into Windows just fine at 4.8GHz and only BSOD's at beginning of starting the stress testing. Maybe I will just try a vcore that boots fine with 48x and play my games to test it.

The only other thing I could think of is it just doesn't like 4 RAM modules so I actually spent $170 on some G. Skill Trident X 1866MHz 2x8GB. I'm just waiting for those to get here and hoping like hell that it makes a difference.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Hey what's up folks?







guys I've just recently got 4790K and VII Formula and I'm looking for a good detailed overclocking guide that could teach me how to OC my CPU, is/are there any good reference sources you guys could recommend me? thanks


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> Hey what's up folks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guys I've just recently got 4790K and VII Formula and I'm looking for a good detailed overclocking guide that could teach me how to OC my CPU, is/are there any good reference sources you guys could recommend me? thanks


Yeah there are a few guides. Here is one especially if you have been out of the game for a while. There is also a couple on here. Just search on overclock. This one might ease you into the overclocking way again. Useful info! General Overclock guide. Sins Guide is helpful for some info to most will not apply being asus.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

guys I'd like if anybody could confirms if these temps are high or fine

my case is H440, mobo is VII formula z97, Corsair H105, CPU 4790K at stock speeds no tweaks/no OC

I've ran small FTTs with Prime95 for 25mins, and temps would wave between 87-90, I think these are high but I'd like if somebody could confirm this? thanks


----------



## error-id10t

With stock cooler you're doing better than expected.. that will click 100 degrees most of the time especially as you're using 28.5.

edit: hmm read wrong, you're not using stock cooler. I have no idea how that cooler works, sorry.


----------



## Dark Volker

Yes, those temps are high for no overclock with 240mm radiator. You could have something wrong with the mounting of the CPU block. I would suggest you check that. What thermal compound did you use and how did you apply it?
What is your vcore? If it is auto you should try to find the lowest stable value.

With the newer Prime95 it really stresses these DC chips hard and can cause the vcore to increase some, but you shouldn't get that high of temps at stock speed/vcore. There is something wrong here we just have to figure it out.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> guys I'd like if anybody could confirms if these temps are high or fine
> 
> my case is H440, mobo is VII formula z97, Corsair H105, CPU 4790K at stock speeds no tweaks/no OC
> 
> I've ran small FTTs with Prime95 for 25mins, and temps would wave between 87-90, I think these are high but I'd like if somebody could confirm this? thanks


You have that case and I have that same case. You have formula I have vii. I think I can help you. A lot of guys are modding that case. It is a water cooling enthusiast case. If you have 5 fans intake and 1 exhaust. Try turning your front fans around to help pull air through the radiator. If it is setup has exhaust then make sure the holes are covered in the front. Also make sure the tim is good. I have my loop setup for intake 3 intake and 3 exhaust. One fan removed for my bay/pump mod that will come.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> guys I'd like if anybody could confirms if these temps are high or fine
> 
> my case is H440, mobo is VII formula z97, Corsair H105, CPU 4790K at stock speeds no tweaks/no OC
> 
> I've ran small FTTs with Prime95 for 25mins, and temps would wave between 87-90, I think these are high but I'd like if somebody could confirm this? thanks


Normal temps when running prime95, I get about 83c with a Corsair H110 with 100% Fan speed.
Even with the Noctua's its bloody loud...lol

I've been stressing over the higher temps since getting my 4790k, buy have come to accept they are warm, when running AIDA64 I get about 67/69c.

From the general gist I get from this thread you should run prime95 due to it pushing the voltages and temps way up on the Haswell.
Though it does give you a max temps reading, but not realistic..lol..

But my everyday 100% temps sit in the mid 65c, when video encoding etc, so from what I understand that's normal.
Oh this is all stock 4.4Ghz boost I'm talking about..


----------



## Dark Volker

I guess even a loop like mine must be a lot better than one of those closed loop coolers. I guess the larger tubes, reservoir and powerful pump(D5) make a big difference. I don't get temps reaching 100°C until about 1.45v vcore.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> You have that case and I have that same case. You have formula I have vii. I think I can help you. A lot of guys are modding that case. It is a water cooling enthusiast case. If you have 5 fans intake and 1 exhaust. Try turning your front fans around to help pull air through the radiator. If it is setup has exhaust then make sure the holes are covered in the front. Also make sure the tim is good. I have my loop setup for intake 3 intake and 3 exhaust. One fan removed for my bay/pump mod that will come.


my mobo is *VII* Formula too, and I've only 4 fans as intake and 1 rear exhaust fan and this H105 mounted on top, how can i turn around front 4 fans to make help pull air through rad? these 4 fans I've in front are intake fans and one rear which is exhaust? mine idel temps are 37-38c btw and what if I turn the fans on H105 and make it pull the air into case as opposed to blowing it out as it does now?

Thanks mate








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> Yes, those temps are high for no overclock with 240mm radiator. You could have something wrong with the mounting of the CPU block. I would suggest you check that. What thermal compound did you use and how did you apply it?
> What is your vcore? If it is auto you should try to find the lowest stable value.
> 
> With the newer Prime95 it really stresses these DC chips hard and can cause the vcore to increase some, but you shouldn't get that high of temps at stock speed/vcore. There is something wrong here we just have to figure it out.


Thanks for showing care mate









as I was reading your comment something breezed through my mind that I kind of doubt now that I've done it wrong.

this is the paste I've used as a thermal paste, but here is the thing, since my 4790K came WITHOUT any thermal paste in the box and I didn't have any so I used H105's already pre-applied paste, but later on I had to switch my motherboard to VII Formula, so the way I did it was that I applied this ARCTIC paste without cleaning pre-applied H105's paste from the CPU and cooler's plate itself, I guess I had to clean this used paste from CPU and cooler's block before applying this paste, also the way I applied it this ARCTIC wasn't all that evenly applied, I just kind of applied it in "messy" way so some places had thicker paste some places where way thiner, I guess I should of applied evenly and cleaned before applying at all?

and I have only 4 intake fans(front ones) and one exhaust(rear one) and H105 is on at top fans running at max speed(I connected fans at CPU_FAN header and pump to one of the mobo's fan headers)

this way(before owning h105) I thought it pulls their air at default installation position, but turns out it blows the air from the case, so I thought what if I also turn around this fans too and make them pull the air instead of blowing out?

thanks


----------



## KnownDragon

You would be better taking the time to make the front fans exhaust by taking the front panel off and unscrewing the fans and turning them around. Leave rear fan has exhaust. The put the two fans on the h105 on top has intake fans. It is a pain but pushing warm air through the rad will warm you up a degree. The front intakes are probably just stirring air a little. Turn them around put rad has intake cover the front holes on skeleton and on the top for more efficient cooling.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> You would be better taking the time to make the front fans exhaust by taking the front panel off and unscrewing the fans and turning them around. Leave rear fan has exhaust. The put the two fans on the h105 on top has intake fans. It is a pain but pushing warm air through the rad will warm you up a degree. The front intakes are probably just stirring air a little. Turn them around put rad has intake cover the front holes on skeleton and on the top for more efficient cooling.


thanks for all this suggestions, but let me clearify something please if I turn around front 4 fans and make them exhaust fans and also turn h105's fans and make it intake fans then this means the only source of intake air would be h105's fans? since all other 5 fans will be exhaust fans at that point? if the answer is yes, then how my 780Ti will manage to breath air? it should rely on H105's intake fans only?

thanks









edit: I just very now thought of this, what if i make front 4 fans exhaust fans as you suggested and make rear exhaust fan as intake and h105's fans as intake too? this way should I get more airflow in case? thanks


----------



## Cozmo85

Can you mount the h105 in the front of the case? Thats how I might my h100i.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> thanks for all this suggestions, but let me clearify something please if I turn around front 4 fans and make them exhaust fans and also turn h105's fans and make it intake fans then this means the only source of intake air would be h105's fans? since all other 5 fans will be exhaust fans at that point? if the answer is yes, then how my 780Ti will manage to breath air? it should rely on H105's intake fans only?
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I just very now thought of this, what if i make front 4 fans exhaust fans as you suggested and make rear exhaust fan as intake and h105's fans as intake too? this way should I get more airflow in case? thanks


You might accomplish the same results that way. Remember there are only three fans in front 1 in the rear.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> You might accomplish the same results that way. Remember there are only three fans in front 1 in the rear.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cozmo85*
> 
> Can you mount the h105 in the front of the case? Thats how I might my h100i.


yes there is an option to mount H105 and as you asked I just remembered about that capability too, KnownDragon what if I mount H105 at front and move that three fans to top as an intake fan and leave H105 as intake or turn em as exhaust?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> yes there is an option to mount H105 and as you asked I just remembered about that capability too, KnownDragon what if I mount H105 at front and move that three fans to top as an intake fan and leave H105 as intake or turn em as exhaust?


Either one of those would help improve temps. My setup is ex360 with three intakes at top. Then 2 front exhaust and one rear exhaust. I do plan on putting a 240 in the front when I add my gpu in the line but on a separate loop to itself.


----------



## mAs81

Hey guys,
I was thinking about jumping the gun and buying a K series CPU,to satisfy my overclock itch








In my country,the difference between 4770K and 4790K is about 10euros,so I was thinking of going with devil's canyon..
According to this my motherboard supports the chip,and I have already updated my Bios..
Does anyone in this thread own a Devil's canyon chip in a Gigabyte Z87 chipset?
I think I might be able to have the funds to buy the chip by the end of the summer,but It'll be tough for me to buy a new m/b,plus the hardware that I have in my signature are new anyway..
Any info would be highly appreciated


----------



## Dark Volker

Here is the CPU support list link for your motherboard.

It states that the i7-4790k is supported since the F10 BIOS version.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> Here is the CPU support list link for your motherboard.
> 
> It states that the i7-4790k is supported since the F10 BIOS version.


Thanks..








I thought so myself,just wondering if anyone has actually this particular setup in this thread with no problems..


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Either one of those would help improve temps. My setup is ex360 with three intakes at top. Then 2 front exhaust and one rear exhaust. I do plan on putting a 240 in the front when I add my gpu in the line but on a separate loop to itself.


well, thanks for your all answers I guess then I'll just mount h105 in front and move 3 fans at top as intake fans and leave rear one as exhaust fan, hope this will work out well.


----------



## Lenny-t

i5 4690k owner here, planning on doing some overclocking next week so I'm collection all information I need before starting. All specs of my rig are in my sig, idle temps are around 28c. Load I did not check yet, it's just been built.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> guys I'd like if anybody could confirms if these temps are high or fine
> 
> my case is H440, mobo is VII formula z97, Corsair H105, CPU 4790K at stock speeds no tweaks/no OC
> 
> I've ran small FTTs with Prime95 for 25mins, and temps would wave between 87-90, I think these are high but I'd like if somebody could confirm this? thanks


that's a 5 ghz cpu if it scales well
what's vcore at full stock on bios ?


----------



## error-id10t

I have no idea why you ask that always.. I'm now going to start counting how many of your posts are only asking that


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I have no idea why you ask that always.. I'm now going to start counting how many of your posts are only asking that


instead of that, you should read back post and maybe u will learn something


----------



## stubass

Getting ready for some Ln2 action later this week... Just have to do the paper towel stuff and painters tape on empty slots. Pot insulation takes 5 minutes lol

This is just a test that the gasket and pot fit snuggly.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> instead of that, you should read back post and maybe u will learn something


Do you still believe that Sin0822 is wrong in saying some low VID chips may perform worse? VID is a very partial factor. It does not prove anything concrete.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> I tried saving profiles for my Z87 motherboard from an older BIOS to a USB stick but when I later updated the BIOS to a newer version and then tried to import the old BIOS profiles back onto the new updated BIOS I got an error message about BIOS version compatibility?


Normal, profiles are not compatible between UEFI versions. That's why the basic things for OC I write down on paper and have them setup on a favorites page where it opens at when I enter UEFI when OCing.
You only need like 8 things anyway:
ratio: cpu/cache/ram
voltage: cpu/cache/ram
VRIN voltage and LLC

I only like to save them since I have the rest setup there, like drives and compatibility stuff disabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> sorta got the bios problem semi fixed.
> 
> 4.9 @ 1.399 v using the stock intel cooler (jesus this thing sucks rofl)


And it ran Prim95 for a long period of time without throttling? Doubt it. Pointless overclock.
It's easy to boot and validate high clocks but it crashes the moment you run a demanding application.

Have fun when you install your cooler








Intel should not sell the K CPUs with these crappy stock heatsinks, save the cost, lower the price for us


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> ratio: cpu/cache/ram
> voltage: cpu/cache/ram
> VRIN voltage and LLC


I also found the overvoltage/overcurrent settings to affect it a lot.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Do you still believe that Sin0822 is wrong in saying some low VID chips may perform worse? VID is a very partial factor. It does not prove anything concrete.


you still need to read,u didn't understand nothing.


----------



## mjrhealth

Hi interesede in uncore voltage. My stock is 1.05 with .3 override, what voltages are people generally running at stock 4Gig uncore.

Thanks.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I also found the overvoltage/overcurrent settings to affect it a lot.


I have all the protections and other features Enabled. *shrug*
And I have lowered the power limits PL1 & PL2 from the default crazy 1000W to 200W that I know my cooler can dissipate without the CPU reaching 100°C.
I bet those over power = volt*amp protections are good to disable when running high power/volts/amps on LN2. Otherwise, they don't seem to trip on air OC.

It's still something you set once and let it be, then play with 2 settings, ratio and it's corresponding voltage, one at a time. Maxing out core, then cache then RAM.

I find saving profiles mostly useful to keep the other little settings as I want them, like fan settings, HDD/SDD, etc. all the other setup of the PC that is not necessary for OC but I use it always. One profile is enough for OC often, just have some basic stable OC there with all the other goodies set. Then play with the ratio and voltage you want to change. If one finds some new thing to disable/enable then just rewrite the profile with that "protection" or other thing enabled/disabled.

I'm looking for ASRock to update the P1.30 UEFI of Z97 Extreme4, found some typos there and informed ASRock, they know about them now thanks to me








Sorry guys, you will lose all your profiles *runs for his life*
Not sure they will fix the multicore enhancement thingy that if kept enabled will disable all your CPU ratios overclocking, so disable that one before OCing or you will spend an hour trying to find out what setting is wrong that your ratios are not applied, the setting hides when you enter OCing so you gotta go back to stock and disable multicore enhancement. It's silly really.


----------



## fateswarm

ok..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> *shrug*


I don't know what's going on with them. For the overvoltage it may be related to just turning it up a bit (or not). But for the overcurrent protection I'm puzzled since we don't really set a wattage or current limit otherwise, only a voltage and frequency.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I have all the protections and other features Enabled. *shrug*
> And I have lowered the power limits PL1 & PL2 from the default crazy 1000W to 200W that I know my cooler can dissipate without the CPU reaching 100°C.
> I bet those over power = volt*amp protections are good to disable when running high power/volts/amps on LN2. Otherwise, they don't seem to trip on air OC.


It depends on your motherboard/bios. The cpu vrin current protection if left on auto on my GB UD5h will cause an immediate reboot running prime 28.5 at stock settings. I initially thought my cpu was not stable at stock, even posted such early on. Turns out the cpu vrin current protection is set too aggressive on auto. If change it to extreme it stops the reboots. If change it to one of the lower settings, like turbo, it will reboot running 5ghz prime until change back to extreme.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Before I start overclocking, want to make sure its in working order. Whats the stock Idle temp and Max temp underload. Just give me a ballpark guestimate.


----------



## Dark Volker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Before I start overclocking, want to make sure its in working order. Whats the stock Idle temp and Max temp underload. Just give me a ballpark guestimate.


Sorry if you already told us this, but what is your setup? Is it your sig rig or is it 4790k? Also, what cooler are you using?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> Sorry if you already told us this, but what is your setup? Is it your sig rig or is it 4790k? Also, what cooler are you using?


Oops sorry, the 4790K is on my 2nd build sig.

4790K
H100i cpu cooler
Gene II
16GB 1600mhz


----------



## Dark Volker

Ahh, alright...Are you using the H100i to cool 4790k?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> Ahh, alright...Are you using the H100i to cool 4790k?


Yes sir.. for now and eventually under the Koolance 780i soon.

Ambient temp 27C


----------



## Dark Volker

So are your temps at stock similar or maybe lower than this?

Idle: 35°C ± 3°C
Load: 65°C ± 5°C

I'm just guessing here based on I have a 240mm radiator but it is custom loop. So I guessed your stock temps would be higher than mine but still reasonable.

EDIT: My ambient temps are usually around 22-23°C. I get a couple degrees above my ambient at idle with stock settings and below 60°C at load.

Oh and newer Prime95 will make load temps higher on these chips. I use x264 or Asus RealBench for my stress testing and that is what I am basing my load temps on.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> So are your temps at stock similar or maybe lower than this?
> 
> Idle: 35°C ± 3°C
> Load: 65°C ± 5°C
> 
> I'm just guessing here based on I have a 240mm radiator but it is custom loop. So I guessed your stock temps would be higher than mine but still reasonable.
> 
> EDIT: My ambient temps are usually around 22-23°C. I get a couple degrees above my ambient at idle with stock settings and below 60°C at load.
> 
> Oh and newer Prime95 will make load temps higher on these chips. I use x264 or Asus RealBench for my stress testing and that is what I am basing my load temps on.


Thank you REP+







That's about what I'm getting on idle and at full load on AIDA64.

Time to start overclocking..


----------



## Dark Volker

If you got a decent chip, I'm seeing a 4.5GHz overclock for 24/7 use maybe a bit more. All depends on your chip and what vcore it will need for those speeds.

Why is your ambient so high? Is that your room temp or inside case ambient?

EDIT: How do you like gaming with the 750 Ti? I am truly impressed by its capabilities at 1080p resolution.


----------



## Marc79

Check for initial quality of your chip, type in 1.20v and 4.6Ghz, and go from there. Also make sure to run in Manual mode if you're going to run synthetic tests like Aida64, as synthetics add extra ~0.1v to what's set in bios when running in Auto or Adaptive mode. If you have high speed ram (>1600mhz), leave it at auto 1333mhz for now, when you're overclocking, if its 1600Mhz you can set XMP right from the start.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I have no idea why you ask that always.. I'm now going to start counting how many of your posts are only asking that


have you seen this thread lolz
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=107023&page=25


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you got a decent chip, I'm seeing a 4.5GHz overclock for 24/7 use maybe a bit more. All depends on your chip and what vcore it will need for those speeds.
> 
> Why is your ambient so high? Is that your room temp or inside case ambient?
> 
> EDIT: How do you like gaming with the 750 Ti? I am truly impressed by its capabilities at 1080p resolution.


Hopefully its a good chip and get free performance. If not, lost the lottery.

Live in Arizona and electricity bill can reach about $300. Will be moving back to Northern California soon, can't wait.

For the 750Ti, I'm actually surprised how its doing a good job on medium settings with a VSync of 120mhz. Temps even stays around 40C's. Overclocking didn't farewell though, only bumped up to 52 on the clock with no voltage. Other than that, it will do for now until the new cards come out.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Check for initial quality of your chip, type in 1.20v and 4.6Ghz, and go from there. Also make sure to run in Manual mode if you're going to run synthetic tests like Aida64, as synthetics add extra ~0.1v to what's set in bios when running in Auto or Adaptive mode. If you have high speed ram (>1600mhz), leave it at auto 1333mhz for now, when you're overclocking, if its 1600Mhz you can set XMP right from the start.


to know quality of ur chip,u need to see stock vid in bios at stock and on cpuz at stock.
stock vid 1.04v and if it scales thats a 5 ghz cpu with decent voltages.
1.05v in up 4.9 ghz etc
mine is very weird, 1.08v and does only 4.8ghz 1.35v for bf4,but for torture 1.36v+++


----------



## Dark Volker

Yeah I only got the 750 Ti for a cheap gaming card while I wait for the 800 series.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> Yeah I only got the 750 Ti for a cheap gaming card while I wait for the 800 series.


Same, I sold the Original Titan for $800 last month and I took the money and ran. Couldn't get a better deal than that. This time I'm going to wait for AMD to make a move before I make a purchase.


----------



## Dark Volker

I was having some issues with 4.7GHz and I finally got it pretty stable. Here is a link to my ROG RealBench results @ 4.7GHz.

Going for 4.8GHz next. Hopefully today is the day I finally get 4.8GHz stable. *fingers crossed*


----------



## orndorf77

is it ok if I post my new overclock results on the devils canyon owners club sign up page ? the results that I have posted on there now turned out to be unstable


----------



## hatlesschimp

Well I got all the parts for my rig today! It has been an interesting day/night. I still haven't slept in 40 hours thanks to the oculus rift on YouTube and my rig order getting stuffed up.(And no i am not on anything either lol).
This build gave me my first look at 4K @ 60hz 4:4:4 chroma and was a total spin out! So much good stuff to say but also some negative but thats for another thread. My 2 780ti's are 74.8 and 66.6 ASIC. The corsair 760t case is interesting and I have fallen in love with the EVGA 1300w G2 already. Also I have major PC audio problems that need sorted regarding 4K and my AVR. Oh Oh I had steam installed on a separate SSD on the old computer and I just put it straight in this new rig and away I went. But most of the games had to download bits and pieces like it was its first time played but I thought it was good that I didnt have to re download 600gb however some are not and I think I will have to wipe it totally and start again and do the job proper.

So far its just a rush build. Once some decent 880's arrive I will make the switch to proper water cooling. I haven't even tried to OC the 4970K or the Ram. I had a quick touch with the 780s and was a bust. Im way too tired to be playing with settings and testing. Just happy I got the build done and so far and the rig is at stock or below stock settings if you count the memory running at 1,333mhz LOL and I honestly feel this thing is going to fly once I start tweaking. Cheers to all the people that helped me! I think the 4790K is perfect fit for me.



My wife walked into the kitchen and saw this and totally lost it at me.... LOL


----------



## Dark Volker

That is nice man! I have never actually ordered all my parts for a rig at one time and set them out like that.

That is a very clean looking install in that case. Good job, I like it.


----------



## Chargeit

Hey, I just got a 4790k. I'm running it on my Asus maximus hero vi Z87.

My stock max voltage seems to be 1.168V (high performance mode). This seems great, especially considering my 4770k stock voltage was something like 1.268V (high performance mode).

I have a question, first how does that stock voltage sound? Also, does using the IGP affect that? My 780 is at Asus for repairs, and I'm running off the integrated gpu until it comes back in.

Oh, this SOB runs nice and cool at stock. Especially compared to my old 4770k which was a turd.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Well I got all the parts for my rig today! It has been an interesting day/night. I still haven't slept in 40 hours thanks to the oculus rift on YouTube and my rig order getting stuffed up.(And no i am not on anything either lol).
> This build gave me my first look at 4K @ 60hz 4:4:4 chroma and was a total spin out! So much good stuff to say but also some negative but thats for another thread. My 2 780ti's are 74.8 and 66.6 ASIC. The corsair 760t case is interesting and I have fallen in love with the EVGA 1300w G2 already. Also I have major PC audio problems that need sorted regarding 4K and my AVR. Oh Oh I had steam installed on a separate SSD on the old computer and I just put it straight in this new rig and away I went. But most of the games had to download bits and pieces like it was its first time played but I thought it was good that I didnt have to re download 600gb however some are not and I think I will have to wipe it totally and start again and do the job proper.
> 
> So far its just a rush build. Once some decent 880's arrive I will make the switch to proper water cooling. I haven't even tried to OC the 4970K or the Ram. I had a quick touch with the 780s and was a bust. Im way too tired to be playing with settings and testing. Just happy I got the build done and so far and the rig is at stock or below stock settings if you count the memory running at 1,333mhz LOL and I honestly feel this thing is going to fly once I start tweaking. Cheers to all the people that helped me! I think the 4790K is perfect fit for me.
> 
> I like how you hooked up your corsair h100i with those fans nice. did you hook up the corsair link cable to your motherboard ?
> 
> My wife walked into the kitchen and saw this and totally lost it at me.... LOL


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> that's a 5 ghz cpu if it scales well
> what's vcore at full stock on bios ?


I just check the bios the vcore is automatically set to 1.040v, no overclock hasb e done and my cooler is Corsair H105, so these temps are high right for this situation I'd assume right? thanks


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> to know quality of ur chip,u need to see stock vid in bios at stock and on cpuz at stock.
> stock vid 1.04v and if it scales thats a 5 ghz cpu with decent voltages.
> 1.05v in up 4.9 ghz etc
> mine is very weird, 1.08v and does only 4.8ghz 1.35v for bf4,but for torture 1.36v+++


sadly my 1.056V chip doesn't do 4.7GHz at anything below 1.35V. haven't tried 1.35V. temps made me stop there.

4.4GHz @ 1.2V or less (only checked 1.2)
4.5GHz @ 1.23V
4.6GHz @ 1.26V

any ideas?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> I just check the bios the vcore is automatically set to 1.040v, no overclock hasb e done and my cooler is Corsair H105, so these temps are high right for this situation I'd assume right? thanks


well..prime is a hammer,then depends ambient temps and how you installed cpu cooler,i think ur temps are a bit high.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> sadly my 1.056V chip doesn't do 4.7GHz at anything below 1.35V. haven't tried 1.35V. temps made me stop there.
> 
> 4.4GHz @ 1.2V or less (only checked 1.2)
> 4.5GHz @ 1.23V
> 4.6GHz @ 1.26V
> 
> any ideas?


it depends how it scales.if u have temp problems it's obviously will not go.but i think it can do 4.7ghz around 1.35v
delidd?or send it back.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> well..prime is a hammer,then depends ambient temps and how you installed cpu cooler,i think ur temps are a bit high.
> it depends how it scales.if u have temp problems it's obviously will not go.but i think it can do 4.7ghz around 1.35v
> delidd?or send it back.


today in the morning I turned the computer on and noticed that idle temps are even higher than yesterday, now it idels at 40-41.

I know for sure that I've applied thermal paste in improper way, I've had other motherboard before I've got this VII formula, and when I got this formula motherboard during the installation I applied the new thermal paste over the old one, I didn't clean the old paste before installing this new motherboard, I guess this what it causes it, also I probabaly didn't apply it with lots of case since I had some places covered with paste pretty thickly and some places pretty thiny, I had to do it evenly and apply clean old one before applying right?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> today in the morning I turned the computer on and noticed that idle temps are even higher than yesterday, now it idels at 40-41.
> 
> I know for sure that I've applied thermal paste in improper way, I've had other motherboard before I've got this VII formula, and when I got this formula motherboard during the installation I applied the new thermal paste over the old one, I didn't clean the old paste before installing this new motherboard, I guess this what it causes it, also I probabaly didn't apply it with lots of case since I had some places covered with paste pretty thickly and some places pretty thiny, I had to do it evenly and apply clean old one before applying right?


dont worry about idle temps they will always fluctuate. load temps are what you want to pay attention too.....


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> today in the morning I turned the computer on and noticed that idle temps are even higher than yesterday, now it idels at 40-41.
> 
> I know for sure that I've applied thermal paste in improper way, I've had other motherboard before I've got this VII formula, and when I got this formula motherboard during the installation I applied the new thermal paste over the old one, I didn't clean the old paste before installing this new motherboard, I guess this what it causes it, also I probabaly didn't apply it with lots of case since I had some places covered with paste pretty thickly and some places pretty thiny, I had to do it evenly and apply clean old one before applying right?


Never apply new over old tim. Then you never want to do too much. Nice thin uniform layer would do good.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> today in the morning I turned the computer on and noticed that idle temps are even higher than yesterday, now it idels at 40-41.
> 
> I know for sure that I've applied thermal paste in improper way, I've had other motherboard before I've got this VII formula, and when I got this formula motherboard during the installation I applied the new thermal paste over the old one, I didn't clean the old paste before installing this new motherboard, I guess this what it causes it, also I probabaly didn't apply it with lots of case since I had some places covered with paste pretty thickly and some places pretty thiny, I had to do it evenly and apply clean old one before applying right?


omg







..
obviously you have to clean the old thermal paste, with some toilet paper and some kitchen degreaser (works well in may case with chanteclair) then apply a small point or whatever different method(take a look at some youtube videos,i sed video*s*) then u will see what is the problem


----------



## lilchronic

i prefer the line method


----------



## fateswarm

CLP: The "paint it" method.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> CLP: The "paint it" method.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I spread in a uniform thin layer myself


----------



## Chargeit

I like using X myself. Really it's like a double x since I do 4 lines. The paste I just used was a sob to apply, but my temps seem great.

I checked what the base voltage was in my bios, and it says 1.04v. I'll have to look into it more. I'm not planning on OC'ing this CPU yet since I doubt there would be a noteworthy gain over stock. Might sound crazy, but being able to force the CPU to 44 is plenty fast if you ask me.


----------



## Dark Volker

I think the most widely accepted method is a 5.5mm size dab in the middle then let the heatsink spread it when you tighten it down. I do that and it is always perfectly even.


----------



## fateswarm

All methods are basically a variation of "put it near the middle, don't use much". The "put it near the middle" is expanded to stuff like "make it approximate the die shape" or "make an x so the spread is near the center". Everything is inferior to CLP, though it alloys with materials.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> All methods are basically a variation of "put it near the middle, don't use much". The "put it near the middle" is expanded to stuff like "make it approximate the die shape" or "make an x so the spread is near the center". Everything is inferior to CLP, though it alloys with materials.


I beg to differ. I am delidded using insignia metal alloy thermal paste. The cheap stuff you buy from best buy. It is working great. Right now my temps average 32-35 idle and around 70 avg on load. I used the applicator to make a super thin layer on the die itself. Then used a super thin layer on the inside of ihs. Then I applied a super thin layer to the outside of the ihs. I know there are some really poorly made tims. I am going to order this clu and see if it is worth or if it will lower my temps anymore. I will order some tonight and test out four different tims when they get here.


----------



## fateswarm

Prespreading it might only benefit if the sides of the IHS are important in sinking heat. But I suspect it's mainly the immediate area above the die and slightly around it that matters. You could claim we spread CLP to the whole thing anyway and it may help a little, but that's probably because we can without risking making it bulky like a common paste.


----------



## lilchronic

i use to put clp on top of IHS and lap the cpu but thats worse than delliding at least with delidding you can glue the ihs back on and still RMA if it dies. once you put clu /clp on top of ihs it stains it and then you can't rma if it dies and also stains the water block.

the temps difference form using clp /clu on top of ihs compared to using regular tim is minimal maybe 1°- 2° cooler.. definitely not worth it


----------



## TrevJonez

Traded in my first 4790K at fry's with hopes that i would get a better chip. While not any higher clock the volts are lower. I will leave this one be at 4.8.

http://valid.x86.fr/9iq3vq


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i use to put clp on top of IHS and lap the cpu but thats worse than delliding at least with delidding you can glue the ihs back on and still RMA if it dies. once you put clu /clp on top of ihs it stains it and then you can't rma if it dies and also stains the water block.


Yep. It alloys with materials. It's a hard core strategy.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> obviously you have to clean the old thermal paste, with some toilet paper and some kitchen degreaser (works well in may case with chanteclair) then apply a small point or whatever different method(take a look at some youtube videos,i sed video*s*) then u will see what is the problem


lol I just took cooler off and paste was all over the cpu corners but in center, it sprayed out at corners and in middle there was nothing, so i cleaned it with alcohol both the cpu and copper plate on cooler.be

now. I'm thinking how how I should setup my case fans for better airflow(case is H440) I've 3 intake fans in front(and they seem to be weak fans) and one exhaust fan at rear, my H105 setup as exhaust fans, so I may need to turn them into intake fans.... I really dont know how should I configure this to make better airflow inside the case...


----------



## Dark Volker

I bought my 4790k from newegg.com. I'm not pleased with the chip at all as far as overclocking. Is there a way I can send it back and get a different one without a charge from newegg?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> how I should setup my case fans for better airflow(case is H440)


Front to back, bottom to top.

Cool air in the front out the back, cool air from the bottom out the top. You can't go wrong with the basics. I tried tons of crazy cooling methods and always found that the best way was to just keep it simple.

I don't have your case, but the basic idea is always the same.

I wouldn't use the H105 as intake. That did not work very well when I tried it with my H100i, despite Corsairs suggestion.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> I bought my 4790k from newegg.com. I'm not pleased with the chip at all as far as overclocking. Is there a way I can send it back and get a different one without a charge from newegg?


Yea, send them a msg saying your CPU is a poor OC'er. They'll give you a full refund and pay for shipping.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Front to back, bottom to top.
> 
> Cool air in the front out the back, cool air from the bottom out the top. You can't go wrong with the basics. I tried tons of crazy cooling methods and always found that the best way was to just keep it simple.
> 
> I don't have your case, but the basic idea is always the same.
> 
> I wouldn't use the H105 as intake. That did not work very well when I tried it with my H100i, despite Corsairs suggestion.


I would agree.

If you put the fans as intake on your radiator and have an non-reference gpu, your gpu temps will go up while gaming. If you have a reference design, you might try to set the fans as intake, and see if there's any difference.


----------



## $ilent

Front page updated as of 30/07/2014!

We now have 179 members!

I have also updated all the information from the Messages I have recieved in my inbox, if there is anything you would to be updated in the spreadsheet, please send me a message as apposed to adding another entry into the club!

thanks all!


----------



## Marc79

Would it be possible to include average overclock/voltage also.


----------



## Dark Volker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> I bought my 4790k from newegg.com. I'm not pleased with the chip at all as far as overclocking. Is there a way I can send it back and get a different one without a charge from newegg?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, send them a msg saying your CPU is a poor OC'er. They'll give you a full refund and pay for shipping.
Click to expand...

Seriously? That would be amazing. I figured there would be something I could do since I purchased it on 7/17/14..not even 2 weeks yet.

How long would it take to get the new one?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Would it be possible to include average overclock/voltage also.


You mean a chart showing avergae overclock and voltage it is versus all members?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> Seriously? That would be amazing. I figured there would be something I could do since I purchased it on 7/17/14..not even 2 weeks yet.
> 
> How long would it take to get the new one?


4.6Ghz with HT on at 1.185v is considered a poor overclocker?


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> You mean a chart showing avergae overclock and voltage it is versus all members?


Yes. Just like in the Haswell overclocking thread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 4.6Ghz with HT on at 1.185v is considered a poor overclocker?


Also wondering, as 4.6GHz at 1.185v is a solid chip, unless it scales bad and you can't get 4.8/4.9GHz for example, then I could see why you'd want to exchange it.


----------



## $ilent

I dont see why not, I will look at it this week. Remind me via PM if I forget


----------



## Marc79

Will do, thanks.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> Seriously? That would be amazing. I figured there would be something I could do since I purchased it on 7/17/14..not even 2 weeks yet.
> 
> How long would it take to get the new one?


No, don't do that. It was a joke man.

There is no way they'll accept a return because it's a poor OC'er.

Your only options are to just lie and say it's "DOA" or something. I personally don't like doing it, and it's best to keep a strong history with such company's for when you really are having issues.

I have to say what friends said to me when I wanted to sell my 4770k for a 4790k. But what will you gain?
My response, "Peace of mind"... I sold that sob.

4.6 doesn't sound like a bad OC, and you always run the risk of getting a worse OC'er next time around.


----------



## $ilent

I have also edited the Signup questionnaire in the club, changed cpu name and cpu frequency to multiple choice, only went up to 5.2Ghz since we havent seen any over 5Ghz yet.

HOPEFULLY it will save me some time when it comes to editing the spreadsheet, but we'll see. I dont think everyone reads the questionnaire fully sometimes


----------



## Dark Volker

I'm able to get 4.7GHz stable at 1.35v and 4.8GHz won't stabilize no matter what I do. The only thing I could think of was my 4 RAM modules so I actually ordered a G. Skill Trident X 2x8GB 1866 CL8 kit just to see if I can do 4.8GHz+ with only 2 modules. It is the only thing left I could think of causing it other than it just being the chip.

I definitely don't want one worse so yeah, I'll just keep this one unless of course I kill it because I do have the Intel PTPP coverage. I can live with 4.6GHz at that voltage. It really isn't worth it to increase vcore to 1.35v for just 100MHz more. My cooling does do a good job and it maxes at around 75°C at 4.7GHz/1.35v, but that is still just a huge jump in vcore for 100MHz.


----------



## orndorf77

this is off topic . I am thinking about upgrading my computer case . I currently have a thermaltake overseer rx-1 and the screws inside my case that tighten the graphics cards in to place are stripped. so my graphics cards are inside my case pretty loose. if I upgrade my case to a corsair 750d will my cpu temps improve ?


----------



## Marc79

So it doesn't scale well past 4.6GHz it seems, and I agree, the huge increase in vcore (+0.16v) for only 100mhz is not worth it.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> I'm able to get 4.7GHz stable at 1.35v and 4.8GHz won't stabilize no matter what I do.


What confuses me is Linus's OC results.
I don't know if you've seen the video:





[email protected] with a top temp of 65c using a H100.
I'm sorry but I call BS on this.


----------



## SmackHisFace

Hey just I got my I5 4690k stable at 4.4ghz (4.2 ghz cache) using 1.22 V. Temps are great and Im happy with this overclock my question is about offset voltages. I have the core voltage at about 1.22V using offset but I dont see any way to monitor my cache voltage. I use CPUZ and HW monitor yet I don't see the cache voltage displayed anywhere. I would like to check to ensure that the cache offset is set to a reasonable level but I cant find a program to monitor it. Any idea?
EDIT: On a side note I also got a Pentium 3258 which didnt overclock as well as I hoped. 4.6ghz takes about 1.375v


----------



## Dark Volker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> What confuses me is Linus's OC results.
> I don't know if you've seen the video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] with a top temp of 65c using a H100.
> I'm sorry but I call BS on this.


Well, I have a custom loop with 240mm rad space. With 4.7GHz @ 1.35v my max load temp was around 75°C. I guess it depends on what stress testing program he was using but that is awfully good cooling for a H100.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Hey just I got my I5 4690k stable at 4.4ghz (4.2 ghz cache) using 1.22 V. Temps are great and Im happy with this overclock my question is about offset voltages. I have the core voltage at about 1.22V using offset but I dont see any way to monitor my cache voltage. I use CPUZ and HW monitor yet I don't see the cache voltage displayed anywhere. I would like to check to insure that the cache offset is set to a reasonable level but I cant find a program to monitor it. Any idea?
> EDIT: On a side note I also got a Pentium 3258 which didnt overclock as well as I hoped. 4.6ghz takes about 1.375v


Get HWInfo64 and it displays everything you need.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> Well, I have a custom loop with 240mm rad space. With 4.7GHz @ 1.35v my max load temp was around 75°C. I guess it depends on what stress testing program he was using but that is awfully good cooling for a H100.


I have a H110 running undervolted stock clocks and can only get those temps (sometimes higher with AIDA64).
Makes me think something is wrong with my temps.lol

Lots of people have been asking for his ambient temps, but no one has been told yet, I suggested he could of had air con.


----------



## gobblebox

[Edit] Whoops, wrong sub thread. Sorry


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> So it doesn't scale well past 4.6GHz it seems, and I agree, the huge increase in vcore (+0.16v) for only 100mhz is not worth it.


is 1..296v your bios voltage or you cpu-z voltage ?


----------



## SmackHisFace

Where is the CPU cache voltage?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> What confuses me is Linus's OC results.
> I don't know if you've seen the video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] with a top temp of 65c using a H100.
> I'm sorry but I call BS on this.


At 8:52 in the video, he is at 4.4ghz with 1.25v and hitting 67C in AIDA64. He must have gotten confused when he posted the other temps.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> is 1..296v your bios voltage or you cpu-z voltage ?


CPU-Z

I have 1.28v (VID) set in bios.


----------



## Dark Volker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Where is the CPU cache voltage?


Sorry..when you start it up put a checkmark in "Sensors Only" and then click Run.

You have to scroll down a ways and it will be the one labeled "CPU Cache (VCCRING)".


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> CPU-Z
> 
> I have 1.28 VID set in bios.


@ 4.7ghz I have 1.255v set in my bios and 1.28v under full load in cpu-z . and @ 4.8ghz I have 1.295v set in my bios and 1.32v under full load in cpu-z . both profiles are very stable . i delidid my chip so my temperatures are real good


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Where is the CPU cache voltage?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Click sensors only when you start HWiNFO


----------



## Mark011

Guys do you use linx 0.6.5 for test the overclock? It really turns the cpu to very high temp and require more voltage then other stress test, which is the best stress testing for check a daily use oc?

With link i got

1.17v 4.5ghz
1.25v 4.6ghz
1.32v 4.7ghz

The cpu is not delid ed an di rum a custom loop with 2x360 rad but at 1.32v temps get over 100 degree with linx


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> Sorry..when you start it up put a checkmark in "Sensors Only" and then click Run.
> 
> You have to scroll down a ways and it will be the one labeled "CPU Cache (VCCRING)".


errgg. I think Im derping do you see it here.


----------



## skruppe

Anyone experience trouble with bad cache/uncore voltage scaling caused by high core ratio overclock?

If I push my core clock higher I always have to raise the cache voltage no matter how low the ratio is set to. It's not really a problem with clocks <4.5GHz . As soon as I set up core ratio/BCLK >5GHz the required cache voltage gains like crazy. If I lower the max cache ratio to 30 it needs at least 1.25V with the core clock set @ 5GHz (Vcore 1.36V) to load Windows without BSOD.


----------



## Dark Volker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> errgg. I think Im derping do you see it here.


Yes, on the 2nd screenshot it is called CPU VRIN. I'm pretty sure that is the one for your cache voltage.


----------



## Marc79

VRIN is Input Voltage aka VCCIN.


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> Yes, on the 2nd screenshot it is called CPU VRIN. I'm pretty sure that is the one for your cache voltage.


Isnt that the Input voltage?


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> VRIN is Input Voltage aka VCCIN.


So where is the CPU cache voltage?


----------



## Marc79

I see Input, RAM, and vcore, not sure where cache voltage is.


----------



## Derp

Maybe some Z97 boards don't have the cache voltage sensor. My Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H doesn't have one. I really wish it did...


----------



## Dark Volker

Oh, sorry they are right that is input voltage. I just took a really quick look and didn't examine it like I should have. It doesn't appear to be there. I've only just started using it with this build so I don't know much about HWiNFO. Maybe an updated driver could put that value on there or does it not rely on any type of driver?


----------



## RetiredAssassin

guys what would be the best/good closed-loop water cooler? besides H105/H100i/H110 but as efficient as these H series.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> guys what would be the best/good closed-loop water cooler? besides H105/H100i/H110 but as efficient as these H series.


i like the shiftech H220 or H320
http://www.swiftech.com/H220.aspx


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> well..prime is a hammer,then depends ambient temps and how you installed cpu cooler,i think ur temps are a bit high.
> it depends how it scales.if u have temp problems it's obviously will not go.but i think it can do 4.7ghz around 1.35v
> delidd?or send it back.


i am not willing to increase Vcore that far for the sake of just 100MHz. looks like my CPU hit the wall too early. should give another go in the summer vacation.

am i'm not going to send it back because it is unethical


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> What confuses me is Linus's OC results.
> I don't know if you've seen the video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] with a top temp of 65c using a H100.
> I'm sorry but I call BS on this.


i'm sure he was using AIDA64. That's what every reviewer uses.


----------



## Jeronbernal

My temporary tiny 4790k z97 build lol


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> i'm sure he was using AIDA64. That's what every reviewer uses.


Um, I don't. ROFL.









NOt that what I use is better.. I use wPrime 1024M test.

AIDA64 CPU test with FPU as the only selected option is also fairly good at giving high temps, but if you have even just one other test option selected, temps and power consumption drop drastically.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> You have that case and I have that same case. You have formula I have vii. I think I can help you. A lot of guys are modding that case. It is a water cooling enthusiast case. If you have 5 fans intake and 1 exhaust. Try turning your front fans around to help pull air through the radiator. If it is setup has exhaust then make sure the holes are covered in the front. Also make sure the tim is good. I have my loop setup for intake 3 intake and 3 exhaust. One fan removed for my bay/pump mod that will come.


today I've reapplied the thermal paste in a proper way(watched on youtube) and now it idles at 36-37 which I still think its high because when very first time I used H105's pre-applied paste my idle was 32-33. If you remember we've the same case mobo and cpu, so I wonder what your temps at stock settings at idle? I ran prime95 today and temps were like 85-86, my vcore is 1.040v, what your states are?

some strange behavior also, right now I don't have anything going on except this website(literally), when I click on "next" button below the page in this thread my temps straight up jump over 40-41 and drop back to 36-37 imminently... is this strange?

thanks.


----------



## BoredErica

Did I miss anything in the past 500 posts? Lol.


----------



## 2tired

hey guys quick question

I want every bit of performance on this chip. I notice there are some features like c state, speed step. etc. Which options should I disable? like for fps and rts games I just want every bit of performance and dont want any lag. I read power saving features can hold back performance. Thanks


----------



## Jeronbernal

From what I've read in darkwizzies guide if I recall correctly... C7 was a good setting to set c States to, he says something along the lines of "from what I've noticed there is no recorded negative effect from using c7" or something along those lines, he's a few posts up and his guide is in his sig.

Hopefully when I get rid of this z97 deluxe I posted I can set my c States to c7 on my new mobo XD im already tired of using this tiny whimpy msi nightblade lol

No matter what other components I have in it, i'm still using a msi itx board -_- and this case has horrible airflow

To put things in perspective... When I tore down my loop in my 760t and used the Asus z97 deluxe with the stock cooler and just case fans with no rads etc. I was getting 73c max at 1.2v @ 4.7ghz stressed with Aida 64

Same settings, different mobo. Z97 msi nightblade Barebones with some corsair AIO h75 cooler I found for dirt cheap and a gt ap15 I have as the rad fan, and the stock case fan in the nightblade, I'm breaking around 83c, a little better than what I was getting before I reseated a few times and hit around 85c

I suppose it's understandable since it's a packed itx case, but the airflow for it was so horribly designed, definitely was getting better Temps in my test run in the 250D while I wait for the m7i after I had to rma the m6i for DOA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> today I've reapplied the thermal paste in a proper way(watched on youtube) and now it idles at 36-37 which I still think its high because when very first time I used H105's pre-applied paste my idle was 32-33. If you remember we've the same case mobo and cpu, so I wonder what your temps at stock settings at idle? I ran prime95 today and temps were like 85-86, my vcore is 1.040v, what your states are?
> 
> some strange behavior also, right now I don't have anything going on except this website(literally), when I click on "next" button below the page in this thread my temps straight up jump over 40-41 and drop back to 36-37 imminently... is this strange?
> 
> thanks.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but your idle Temps really don't matter so much. If anything you're ambient might be just a few degrees higher causing that. It's when you're stressing you should be checking your Temps to see if it's higher than it should be.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Did I miss anything in the past 500 posts? Lol.


A bunch of bsods.


----------



## mjrhealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Maybe some Z97 boards don't have the cache voltage sensor. My Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H doesn't have one. I really wish it did...


It does I have same board on HWmonitor its halfway down VCCring mine is 0.3 overide default though will read what ever you manually set it too.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

We all must be doing something wrong here.
Someone else claims 67c on a H100i running prime small fft test
http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/188626-poor-cooling-performance-with-h100i-and-i7-4790k/?p=2544145

Well my H110 cooler and 4790k CPU are stuffed then, mine hits 80c with the small fft test..


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> We all must be doing something wrong here.
> Someone else claims 67c on a H100i running prime small fft test
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/188626-poor-cooling-performance-with-h100i-and-i7-4790k/?p=2544145
> 
> Well my H110 cooler and 4790k CPU are stuffed then, mine hits 80c with the small fft test..


Have you not considered they might be delidded?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> We all must be doing something wrong here.
> Someone else claims 67c on a H100i running prime small fft test
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/188626-poor-cooling-performance-with-h100i-and-i7-4790k/?p=2544145
> 
> Well my H110 cooler and 4790k CPU are stuffed then, mine hits 80c with the small fft test..


well he must be using Prime 95 26.6.


----------



## Pahani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i like the shiftech H220 or H320
> http://www.swiftech.com/H220.aspx


I'm getting the newly-released H220X, myself


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> We all must be doing something wrong here.
> Someone else claims 67c on a H100i running prime small fft test
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/188626-poor-cooling-performance-with-h100i-and-i7-4790k/?p=2544145
> 
> Well my H110 cooler and 4790k CPU are stuffed then, mine hits 80c with the small fft test..


i am delided with h110 and 1.35v only pushes it to 73c. On my 24/7 profile 1.28v linpack only hits 68c on max.

Before delid any type of linpack send it straight to 100c. On a 4770k so my temps may be a touch warmer.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i am delided with h110 and 1.35v only pushes it to 73c. On my 24/7 profile 1.28v linpack only hits 68c on max.
> 
> Before delid any type of linpack send it straight to 100c. On a 4770k so my temps may be a touch warmer.


That sounds more like it.
I wish I was game enough to try deliding, but I don't have the spare $$$ if I stuff it up.
So I still run it at stock (4.4Ghz), with an offset of -0.020, which keeps the volts at a max of 1.181v when running prime95 28.5.

Temps can still hit 65c when encoding video's and 68c when running AIDA64 stress test.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> today I've reapplied the thermal paste in a proper way(watched on youtube) and now it idles at 36-37 which I still think its high because when very first time I used H105's pre-applied paste my idle was 32-33. If you remember we've the same case mobo and cpu, so I wonder what your temps at stock settings at idle? I ran prime95 today and temps were like 85-86, my vcore is 1.040v, what your states are?
> 
> some strange behavior also, right now I don't have anything going on except this website(literally), when I click on "next" button below the page in this thread my temps straight up jump over 40-41 and drop back to 36-37 imminently... is this strange?
> 
> thanks.




Here are my temps after a 15 minutes of prime. This is my prime stable overclock. This is 4.7 at 1.275 and other options in the bios (Too many to list.) I am delidded and I run with the ihs on. I did have it off in attempts to stabilize 5 giggles. I can't stabilize it for more then thirty minutes worth of time. I can get 4.9 gaming stable and use it. I also have another profile of 50-49-48-48 set in my bios that runs pretty warm. I know asus options left at auto will ramp up to make up under load. What is your ambient? If your ambient is 29C you can never think that you will reach 32 temps on core unless you are just booting up. Even after running a stress test it takes a few minutes to cool back down to the actual 32 idle range I have. All of my c states are disabled at the moment. Eist is disabled. When I first booted my asus it would run my cpu at 4.4 on all cores. Temps was up there and then I started overclocking. There are some on here that had no choice but to delid if they wanted to overclock their chip.

So I would ask what are you ambient temps. Did the cpu and water block make brief contact and make a air bubble while installing the cpu? What do you have the pump set to rpm? Which fan header is it hooked to? Then what are the fans set at? Is there any software that came with that aio? If so what profile is selected?


----------



## KnownDragon

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/188626-poor-cooling-performance-with-h100i-and-i7-4790k/?p=2544145

Installed some washers. Water block is now rock solid on the CPU.

Max. temperature with no overclock using Prime95 (small FFT) is now 67 degrees C.

It's also quite warm here today, around 24 degrees C in my office, so I think that's pretty acceptable.

Think that Corsair might need to add a few washers to their installation kit........

Don't know how many times I have suggested the above method. I know it works done it myself.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> We now have 179 members!


Really? It felt like 1,000. We been spammin'!


----------



## KnownDragon

@fateswarmYou been spamming lmao I been reading.


----------



## KnownDragon

Hey guys that think we may be doing it wrong. Here is a window shot of aida64 running stress test suite at 4.9 1.33 vcore 1.75 vccin. Look at these temps and I know this is not stable let me open a game and within minutes it will freeze but if aida was dead on it would be nice.


----------



## EarlZ

So what are we doing wrong ?


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I know I'm doing something wrong. Any stress test makes my CPU hit 90s almost instantly. I am using a cheap H50 with IC Diamond. Idles are nice and low 30s and after hours of playing BF4, I'm just touching 60s. Granted, I've got everything on AUTO, so I will adjust voltages when I get home.


----------



## Dark Volker

It is just what that stress testing does. It stresses these CPU's really hard. It looks like it is when the AVX2/FMA3 is used during the test. I'm not an expert on this low-level CPU stuff but it seems that maybe that the instructions being 256-bit versus 128-bit may be one reason it stresses so hard. Maybe, in theory, the information being processed has double the bandwidth so more data during the same time-frame. This is probably what gave Haswell and DC the big increase in some performance categories. Although with the first AVX it also increased instructions to 256bit so maybe it is the FMA3 capabilities of AVX2 that is the major change. The AVX gen1 was first on Sandy-Bridge, but when AVX2 is introduced we get the higher temps. Just a guess here but it kinda is confirmed in that stress testing without AVX2 doesn't make temps as high as like what you are showing in your screenshots.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> I know I'm doing something wrong. Any stress test makes my CPU hit 90s almost instantly. I am using a cheap H50 with IC Diamond. Idles are nice and low 30s and after hours of playing BF4, I'm just touching 60s. Granted, I've got everything on AUTO, so I will adjust voltages when I get home.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If you're on adaptive voltage mode your voltages will spike and temps will go sky high instantly running synthetic benchmarks with instruction sets like AVX.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> If you're on adaptive voltage mode your voltages will spike and temps will go sky high instantly running synthetic benchmarks with instruction sets like AVX.


Yea I plan on manually setting voltages tonight.


----------



## Dark Volker

Yeah there's the voltage spike with AVX too when not set to manual vcore. I think the maximum spike is supposed to be around 0.1v. Intel designed the voltage to go up on its own when running the AVX instructions. In the stress tests it really shows up and keeps the temps high, but in real-world use it would most likely be occasional spikes that wouldn't cause problems as long as that spike is at the right voltage so that it is stable.


----------



## fateswarm

Voltage may go up a little bit even on manual vcore.


----------



## JayN92

Got most my pieces so decided to start building...


----------



## Wildcard36qs

That's gonna be a sick build.


----------



## CHIZ

I'm at work now and I realized I still don't have my stock vid from BIOS so I will hold off on submitting my numbers to the spreadsheet until then.

I have read through the entire thread (every post on all 761 pages) and have learned a lot. I wanted to post some of my numbers so other members can use them as a comparison.

Batch# L336D105 purchased 6/28/14 at Microcenter in Dallas.



This chip is prime stable (v27.9b) 4.6GHz at 1.25v. Since then it got a little warmer and I got a 124 blue screen while gaming (BF4 if I recall). I have since bumped up the voltage by .004 to give myself a little bit of a cushion for future temperature fluxuation. I think this was a suggestion to someone else in the thread by opt33. I have seen no problems since then, and that was about 2 weeks ago.

I tried 4.7GHz all the way up to 1.28v in the bios but I was unwilling to go past that for a daily use overclock. I don't plan on upgrading again for a couple of generations.

I am running this chip in override voltage mode and I have included some temperatures, voltages, and power draw of the CPU during various benchmarks below.

4.6GH Stable Override numbers:

914 cinebench

CPUZ VID: 1.2542 (verified by HWiNFO)

Max Vcore running AIDA64 stress test: 1.336 (102 Watts 72,80,81,65,81c max after 5 minutes)
Max Vcore running Prime 95 27.9b1 blended stress test: 1.336 (100 Watts 62,65,65,59c max before small ffts kicks

in)
Max Vcore running Prime 95 27.9b1 small ffts stress test: 1.344 (160 Watts 90,96,95,84C max after 20 seconds)

Max Vcore running Cinebench R15: 1.288 (104 Watts 64,68,69,57c max after several runs)

73c Ambient

After running all the above tests I took a screenshot of coretemp so people could see the range of temps. The max temps on this picture were caused by running Prime 95 in small ffts mode to no surprise.



I have also included my 3d mark score if anyone is interested. You can see my GPU in my signature.



All said and done I am very happy with my upgrade from my old i7-930 rig.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my temps after a 15 minutes of prime. This is my prime stable overclock. This is 4.7 at 1.275 and other options in the bios (Too many to list.) I am delidded and I run with the ihs on. I did have it off in attempts to stabilize 5 giggles. I can't stabilize it for more then thirty minutes worth of time. I can get 4.9 gaming stable and use it. I also have another profile of 50-49-48-48 set in my bios that runs pretty warm. I know asus options left at auto will ramp up to make up under load. What is your ambient? If your ambient is 29C you can never think that you will reach 32 temps on core unless you are just booting up. Even after running a stress test it takes a few minutes to cool back down to the actual 32 idle range I have. All of my c states are disabled at the moment. Eist is disabled. When I first booted my asus it would run my cpu at 4.4 on all cores. Temps was up there and then I started overclocking. There are some on here that had no choice but to delid if they wanted to overclock their chip.
> 
> So I would ask what are you ambient temps. Did the cpu and water block make brief contact and make a air bubble while installing the cpu? What do you have the pump set to rpm? Which fan header is it hooked to? Then what are the fans set at? Is there any software that came with that aio? If so what profile is selected?


are you running the latest version of prime?

- I'm not sure of my ambitent temps but I'll figure out today, but in fact with the same ambitent temps I was getting 32-33 at idle when I first time mounted my H105 with its already pre-applied thermal
- I don't think it made any bubbles while installing it, in fact I've re-instalelled it a few times back to back to make sure nothing goes wrong, I did it according to video that shows you pressure with some plastic material to spread it all over the CPU
- my pump RPM set to turbo(in BIOS) so I'm pretty sure it runs at its maximum speed
- I've tried multiple connecting scenarios to see what works the best, but they all give the same results, as of right now my pump is connected to one of motherboard's FAN headers and fans are connected to CPU_FAN header.
- Fans are set to maximum speed as well and again through BIOS
- there is no any software that came this AIO, all it came is some screws and brackets.

this is really frustrating at this point







I mean the temps were really as low as 32-33 when first time I installed H105's with it's pre-applied thermal, then when i swiped my motherboard with VII formula I used ARCTIC MX-2 the way shows 




one more thing - I'm pretty sure this not the case but do you think if I had my mobo's cpu pins bent that could cause this? I mean they look pretty even and straight so this unlikely to be it, but the reason I'm asking is because when I installed my CPU the mobo's CPU bracket force was so strong that it kind of left bends on CPU's two wings that fall under bracket' pressure.
anything comes your mind? what could of been gone wrong?

thanks mate.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> are you running the latest version of prime?
> 
> - I'm not sure of my ambitent temps but I'll figure out today, but in fact with the same ambitent temps I was getting 32-33 at idle when I first time mounted my H105 with its already pre-applied thermal
> - I don't think it made any bubbles while installing it, in fact I've re-instalelled it a few times back to back to make sure nothing goes wrong, I did it according to video that shows you pressure with some plastic material to spread it all over the CPU
> - my pump RPM set to turbo(in BIOS) so I'm pretty sure it runs at its maximum speed
> - I've tried multiple connecting scenarios to see what works the best, but they all give the same results, as of right now my pump is connected to one of motherboard's FAN headers and fans are connected to CPU_FAN header.
> - Fans are set to maximum speed as well and again through BIOS
> - there is no any software that came this AIO, all it came is some screws and brackets.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> this is really frustrating at this point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean the temps were really as low as 32-33 when first time I installed H105's with it's pre-applied thermal, then when i swiped my motherboard with VII formula I used ARCTIC MX-2 the way shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more thing - I'm pretty sure this not the case but do you think if I had my mobo's cpu pins bent that could cause this? I mean they look pretty even and straight so this unlikely to be it, but the reason I'm asking is because when I installed my CPU the mobo's CPU bracket force was so strong that it kind of left bends on CPU's two wings that fall under bracket' pressure.
> anything comes your mind? what could of been gone wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mate.


I think I may know what your problem is. Look where the pump is set to turbo. This is okay for everyday use. Not stress testing. What happens in turbo it will ramp the rpm down to 400 rpm's to 450 rpm's at below 70c if left untouched. By the time it actually hits the 70c mark it is hard to cool it from that point and you have substantial jump in temps. Always put the pump to run full rpm during stress testing. I bet you do that your temps will not be has bad or take longer to get has hot.

I am using the latest version of prime 28.5 blend.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> It depends on your motherboard/bios. The cpu vrin current protection if left on auto on my GB UD5h will cause an immediate reboot running prime 28.5 at stock settings. I initially thought my cpu was not stable at stock, even posted such early on. Turns out the cpu vrin current protection is set too aggressive on auto. If change it to extreme it stops the reboots. If change it to one of the lower settings, like turbo, it will reboot running 5ghz prime until change back to extreme.


Yeah well that is not Intel or processor related that is a feature GB put on their boards extra IMHO.
I have no such setting on ASRock I think.
There is only the CPU integrated VR stuff and I left that all on default, no need to touch it.
As far as VRIN goes there is only voltage, LLC and offset on ASRock.
No VRIN current limits.

Sin... has guides for GB for Z87 and Z97 I bet he explains all these extra GB features there and what to get rid of that GB put there extra. I think he often sets everything to extreme, including LLC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Before I start overclocking, want to make sure its in working order. Whats the stock Idle temp and Max temp underload. Just give me a ballpark guestimate.


4690K stock with HR02: Prime95 Small 67°C. Cinebench R11.5 52°C, R15 50°C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Hey just I got my I5 4690k stable at 4.4ghz (4.2 ghz cache) using 1.22 V. Temps are great and Im happy with this overclock my question is about offset voltages. I have the core voltage at about 1.22V using offset but I dont see any way to monitor my cache voltage. I use CPUZ and HW monitor yet I don't see the cache voltage displayed anywhere. I would like to check to ensure that the cache offset is set to a reasonable level but I cant find a program to monitor it. Any idea?
> EDIT: On a side note I also got a Pentium 3258 which didnt overclock as well as I hoped. 4.6ghz takes about 1.375v


*facepalm* why use offset? First start with override = manual fixed voltage. Then move to adaptive when you are done. Easy, works and you know what it is set to. Offset is rarely useful and you can always use it unless your mobo disallows it.
@ 4.2GHz uncore with voltage on auto, the voltage is going to be around 1.2V I think from my experience. I run 4.2GHz uncore manually at 1.170V with cores at 4.5GHz and 1.210V. Still have to lower the uncore voltage though. 4.1GHz is stable at 1.125V.

On my mobo, there is no way to display uncore voltage in windows, even the mobo's monitoring software doesn't show it, it only shows my setting but not the live read of the voltage. No HWmonitor or HWinfo show the live voltage. You can only see it live in UEFI monitoring. Since I set everything manually I know where it will go at max. I don't get any voltage increases or decreases other than on VRIN depending on the LLC set.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2tired*
> 
> hey guys quick question
> 
> I want every bit of performance on this chip. I notice there are some features like c state, speed step. etc. Which options should I disable? like for fps and rts games I just want every bit of performance and dont want any lag. I read power saving features can hold back performance. Thanks


If you are a robocop or terminator then probably disable all safety features and all features that lower clock and voltages. Lock the CPU to always run at max, it's fairly easy.
If you don't want any lag then better play for real and not on the computer








No lag, maximum realism.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Yeah well that is not Intel or processor related that is a feature GB put on their boards extra IMHO.
> I have no such setting on ASRock I think.
> There is only the CPU integrated VR stuff and I left that all on default, no need to touch it.
> As far as VRIN goes there is only voltage, LLC and offset on ASRock.
> No VRIN current limits.
> 
> Sin... has guides for GB for Z87 and Z97 I bet he explains all these extra GB features there and what to get rid of that GB put there extra. I think he often sets everything to extreme, including LLC.
> 4690K stock with HR02: Prime95 Small 67°C. Cinebench R11.5 52°C, R15 50°C.
> *facepalm* why use offset? First start with override = manual fixed voltage. Then move to adaptive when you are done. Easy, works and you know what it is set to. Offset is rarely useful and you can always use it unless your mobo disallows it.
> @ 4.2GHz uncore with voltage on auto, the voltage is going to be around 1.2V I think from my experience. I run 4.2GHz uncore manually at 1.170V with cores at 4.5GHz and 1.210V. Still have to lower the uncore voltage though. 4.1GHz is stable at 1.125V.
> 
> On my mobo, there is no way to display uncore voltage in windows, even the mobo's monitoring software doesn't show it, it only shows my setting but not the live read of the voltage. No HWmonitor or HWinfo show the live voltage. You can only see it live in UEFI monitoring. Since I set everything manually I know where it will go at max. I don't get any voltage increases or decreases other than on VRIN depending on the LLC set.
> If you are a robocop or terminator then probably disable all safety features and all features that lower clock and voltages. Lock the CPU to always run at max, it's fairly easy.
> If you don't want any lag then better play for real and not on the computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No lag, maximum realism.


you asrock extreme 4 is a lower end board and wont have many option in bios. but still can overclock just as good as any other board on air / water








oc formula bios


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Woke up to these idle temps this morning..lol
http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/morningtemps_zps55e6c1ad.jpg.html

What is the general conciseness on good mid/high z97 motherboards.
I'm having USB issues with my second Hero (posted the issue over at the z97 support thread, basically they are very picky about what can plug into where, more so the DAC).


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I think I may know what your problem is. Look where the pump is set to turbo. This is okay for everyday use. Not stress testing. What happens in turbo it will ramp the rpm down to 400 rpm's to 450 rpm's at below 70c if left untouched. By the time it actually hits the 70c mark it is hard to cool it from that point and you have substantial jump in temps. Always put the pump to run full rpm during stress testing. I bet you do that your temps will not be has bad or take longer to get has hot.
> 
> I am using the latest version of prime 28.5 blend.


Okay, I've just contacted all over Asus, Intel and NewEgg lol and it turns out my motherboard's CPU socket is defective so it doesn't touch the pins properly thus it produces more heat because CPU can't make proper contact with CPU pins, and due to defective CPU socket on motherboard it caused the two wings on CPU's to dent(not the pins, but the wings that held under mobo's CPU bracket) so I contacted NewEgg and they without a problem agreed that it was a manufacturing defect and agreed to replace my both Mobo and CPU even tho CPU has physical damage which is against their replacement policy but they were enough kind to agree help me out, this is why I love NewEgg, human-like approach with understanding, otherwise I doubted I could ever prove/convince them that this has happened to due motherboard's defective socket as I was told my Asus and Intel.

Thank you too for your time and effort, really appreciate mate

*last thing I'd ask what do you think of Swiftech H220X and how do you think it'd compare with Corsair's H105? thanks.*


----------



## Marc79

It's still a 240mm, if you don't want corsair, I'd take a look at NZXT Kraken X61, same price but 280mm.


----------



## hatlesschimp

What temps should I expect under full cpu (4790K) load with a H100i.

Also I have a Gigabyte Gaming G1 Black Edition with watercooling ports on the motherboard. Do i have to water cool or can I keep running on air?


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> What temps should I expect under full cpu (4790K) load with a H100i.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Depends on what voltage mode you're going to run (Adaptive? Manual?) and what loads you're going to put it under (gaming? synthetic benchmarks? AVX2/FMA3?).


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> What temps should I expect under full cpu (4790K) load with a H100i.


Depends on what you are using to stress it..
I've been stressing about my temps for a while now and seeing what @RetiredAssassin just posted makes me more concerned.
Never really got a definitive answer if its good or not, seeing people are getting my temps with higher overclocks.

This is my temps under a Corsair H110 with Noctua NF-A14's after 10 minutes of Prime95, stock speeds, offset of -0.020v.
I have it all in a Enthoo Primo Case, front and bottom air intakes, its bloody cold here this morning, ambient temp of 20c

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/primestress_zps28c6c850.jpg.html


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> It's still a 240mm, if you don't want corsair, I'd take a look at NZXT Kraken X61, same price but 280mm.


should supposedly NZXT one give better temps compared to H105?


----------



## Marc79

In my opinion 280>240. I've ran H105, and now switched back to H110 since getting a new case which allowed me to mount H110 in push, and noticed roughly ~4-6C difference under load in Aida64.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Im 100+ Celsius when I start prime 95. Im to scared to run it any more and thats with my fans already set to run at max all the time.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@hatlesschimp

Now I've just went and manually set the volt to 1.161, same stock clocks.
And the temps a marginally higher. ambient is still the same.
So I don't know what's going on, or if these are normal, but its what I'm getting with the known heat generator prime95 28.5...


----------



## JackCY

Are there any AIOs that are actually better than air coolers like NH-D14 and similar? Seems like the AIOs are more expensive and louder to achieve the same cooling performance.
Any AIOs that are worth buying? Or is it mostly custom loops that are worth it performance wise due to their potential that high end air coolers can't match?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Something aint right. Maybe the pump is not running at full speed


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Are there any AIOs that are actually better than air coolers like NH-D14 and similar? Seems like the AIOs are more expensive and louder to achieve the same cooling performance.
> Any AIOs that are worth buying? Or is it mostly custom loops that are worth it performance wise due to their potential that high end air coolers can't match?


I wouldn't say AIO's are louder, well I never found that, other than the pump buzz when the house is dead silent.
Tried the Kraken x60 and now am using the H110.

The Kraken kept the [email protected] very cool and that was on the silent profile with Noctua fans, but even the stocks were fine, and fairly quiet.
I just like them as it doesn't look like a giant cancer hanging off your motherboard like a lot of those massive coolers, and I've used a lot of them in the past too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Something aint right. Maybe the pump is not running at full speed


Your pump or my pump, cause mine is running at the rated 1500RPM, I can monitor it through Asus AI suite.
I was going to buy one of the Swifttech 320, but when I went to order PCCG had sold out..lol

Oh and I double checked, ambient temps had gone up 3c...


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Are there any AIOs that are actually better than air coolers like NH-D14 and similar? Seems like the AIOs are more expensive and louder to achieve the same cooling performance.
> Any AIOs that are worth buying? Or is it mostly custom loops that are worth it performance wise due to their potential that high end air coolers can't match?


I'm using the h105 and it's very quiet, can barely hear it. Then again I swapped out the stock fans and I'm using SP120 PWM's and it makes a lot of difference in terms of noise. As to cooling performance, it's also very good, and doesn't get loud under load (including the pump and the fans)


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I'm using the h105 and it's very quiet, can barely hear it. Then again I swapped out the stock fans and I'm using SP120 PWM's and it makes a lot of difference in terms of noise. As to cooling performance, it's also very good, and doesn't get loud under load (including the pump and the fans)


what temps do you normally get under load?


----------



## hatlesschimp

well I changed my vcore to 1.2 and was getting around 3.8ghz and 100 celcius on all cores.

Once I stop Prime95 the temps come crashing down real quick. Could it be my paste? Ive done it 3 times and nothings changed. Or maybe I just have a dodgy 4790k!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Woke up to these idle temps this morning..lol
> 
> 
> What is the general conciseness on good mid/high z97 motherboards.
> I'm having USB issues with my second Hero (posted the issue over at the z97 support thread, basically they are very picky about what can plug into where, more so the DAC).


Loving my Z97X Gaming 7, check out fateswarms Z97 VRM info thread, the gaming 7 is close to being top spec in terms of components used on the board.

Also @hatlesschimp please edit your posts as apposed to posting multiple times when not posting after another member has. I.e not two posts one after the other.


----------



## KnownDragon

Was able to get my corsair vengeance 1600 to 2400 MHz. My sweet spot though is 2133. Going to atic a set of trident 2400 MHz and see how much the devil can push em.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> well I changed my vcore to 1.2 and was getting around 3.8ghz and 100 celcius on all cores.
> Once I stop Prime95 the temps come crashing down real quick. Could it be my paste? Ive done it 3 times and nothings changed. Or maybe I just have a dodgy 4790k!


Yeah same, but Prime95 28.5 is known to bring the temps up really high.
Have you got AIDA64, Intel Extreme Tuning Utility, CINEBENCH stuff like that?

They give you more "realistic" temps.
http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/aida64_zps9db2ae46.jpg.html


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> well I changed my vcore to 1.2 and was getting around 3.8ghz and 100 celcius on all cores.
> 
> Once I stop Prime95 the temps come crashing down real quick. Could it be my paste? Ive done it 3 times and nothings changed. Or maybe I just have a dodgy 4790k!


Your VID is 1.2V but what's your Vcore? Are you running adaptive voltage? Are you running Prime without using any custom settings? Are your temps 100C while running non-synthetic apps / games?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Loving my Z97X Gaming 7, check out fateswarms Z97 VRM info thread, the gaming 7 is close to being top spec in terms of components used on the board.


That's the Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 7 Motherboard?
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=138_1491&products_id=27513

Is the Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming GT just as good?
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=138_1491&products_id=27605

Just trying to find the thread..


----------



## $ilent

That is the Z97X Gaming 7 yeah

this is the z97 vrm thread - http://www.overclock.net/t/1490142/z97-vrm-info


----------



## stubass

Off to fill my Dewar Saturday morning and see what i can get out of my best Pentium... Wife wont let me bench until Monday tho because she is worried about our son being home so i just have to convince her.


----------



## $ilent

Good luck stu


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> Your VID is 1.2V but what's your Vcore? Are you running adaptive voltage? Are you running Prime without using any custom settings? Are your temps 100C while running non-synthetic apps / games?


ive turned it off im in bed. Another all nighter for me 10am lol got an operation tomorrow and have to prep for it.

During Grid 2 the cpu load was only 20 to 30 percent. With prime 95 On stock bios setting I was hitting 100 celcius and sitting between 4.2ghz and 4.4ghz. Ran ezytune and got 4.9ghz and ran prime95 and was in the low 3ghz range. Changed the settings again to 4.7ghz and ran prime and was 3.8ghz and 100 celcius.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Good luck stu


Thanks $ilent







First time well be using Ln2 instead of DICE... Bit nervous lol


----------



## $ilent

Ive never been above water! xD

Makes me sound like a fish


----------



## Mark011

Guys what is the best stressing test for the 4790k? I use linx 0.6.5 but the temps get very high, i got a custom loop with 2 360x60 rad and i Can pass 20 cicles of linx with

4.5ghz 1.17v
4.6ghz 1.25v
4.7ghz 1.32v

But temps at 1.32 get over 100 degree


----------



## $ilent

I used [email protected]

Intel XTU didnt prove much for me, superpi is naff, prime95 is too much and crashes.


----------



## SynchroSCP

Here we go...did some upgrading last night!


went from i7-2600K to i7-4790k


Purchased from Amazon on July 26th, Batch L420B797 stock Vcore 1.072

OC Results so far
4.6 @ 1.264V
4.7 @1.328V
4.8 @ 1.392V
Didn't try to go higher than that.

Temps are good, using the new H220-X cooler which I will be expanding to include another 360 rad and GPU block. Low 70's at 4.7 under IXT and WPrime. Using adaptive voltage now, haven't gotten the cache up to 4.7 yet - locked up when I tried it so will have to do some reading and play around with it later. Memory is up to 2133 no problems at 1.65v. Played an hour of BF4 with no probs so will consider it stable until it shows me otherwise.

Here's the rig...still some work to do


----------



## timerwin63

Anyone have any idea as to why I can't get my Gigabyte Z97N-Gaming 5 to OC my Pentium G3258 at all? Multiplier set to 40x, voltage set to a lofty 1.185, and a Hyper 212+ on the chip. For some reason, I can't get it to apply the multiplier changes, despite switching every setting I could find that might keep it from going.

The only thing I haven't really tried is a BIOS flash, but I figured I probably wouldn't need one.


----------



## DeadLink

Curious. I am wondering something. For a 4.9 Ghz clock. At 1.31 volts is that decent or could I do better?


----------



## nado4ilhas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Curious. I am wondering something. For a 4.9 Ghz clock. At 1.31 volts is that decent or could I do better?


you have a 4790k, which batch?


----------



## stubass

wrong thread


----------



## DeadLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nado4ilhas*
> 
> you have a 4790k, which batch?


L4 batch I'll get the rest tomorrow.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Might be a silly question but that is me lol
> 
> Can you run a GPU in the 2nd PCIe slot instead of the first with no problems on the SOC Force?
> 
> i cant try it as my board is pulled a part to get ready to bench on.. the reason i am asking is if it can then i can insulate the first slot! Plus i am only doing 2D


You should be right mate . 2D bench PCI-Ex 3 8x 2nd socket no drama . I knoe with 2011 rog its runs 2x 16 and you can put card in any of the x16 slots and it runs . Flick the pci lane switch to on on that slots that your using


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Might be a silly question but that is me lol
> 
> Can you run a GPU in the 2nd PCIe slot instead of the first with no problems on the SOC Force?
> 
> i cant try it as my board is pulled a part to get ready to bench on.. the reason i am asking is if it can then i can insulate the first slot! Plus i am only doing 2D
> 
> 
> 
> You should be right mate . 2D bench PCI-Ex 3 8x 2nd socket no drama . I knoe with 2011 rog its runs 2x 16 and you can put card in any of the x16 slots and it runs . Flick the pci lane switch to on on that slots that your using
Click to expand...

Cheers matey







BTW filling my Dewar Saturday morning... nervous but excited lol


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cheers matey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW filling my Dewar Saturday morning... nervous but excited lol


Lucky you








Im still yet to get a dewar I cant find a cheap one locally . Not prepared to drop over $1k AU and import one just yet ..... So I gots a 1HP chiller to fill the void


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Curious. I am wondering something. For a 4.9 Ghz clock. At 1.31 volts is that decent or could I do better?


How do you spell braggart ?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cheers matey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW filling my Dewar Saturday morning... nervous but excited lol
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im still yet to get a dewar I cant find a cheap one locally . Not prepared to drop over $1k AU and import one just yet ..... So I gots a 1HP chiller to fill the void
Click to expand...

i saw your chiller, looks nice and will fill the void until you can find a dewar.







oh Ln2 here is about 98 Cents / L


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i saw your chiller, looks nice and will fill the void until you can find a dewar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh Ln2 here is about 98 Cents / L


Thanks maaaate








98c p l ....that's AWESOME that's 60cents p l cheaper than gasoline here


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i saw your chiller, looks nice and will fill the void until you can find a dewar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh Ln2 here is about 98 Cents / L
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks maaaate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 98c p l ....that's AWESOME that's 60cents p l cheaper than gasoline here
Click to expand...

wow, i am outta touch with gas prices back home... here the good stuff is about $1.50 / L i think but to the average family here that is insane due to the low wages in most families


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skruppe*
> 
> Anyone experience trouble with bad cache/uncore voltage scaling caused by high core ratio overclock?
> 
> If I push my core clock higher I always have to raise the cache voltage no matter how low the ratio is set to. It's not really a problem with clocks <4.5GHz . As soon as I set up core ratio/BCLK >5GHz the required cache voltage gains like crazy. If I lower the max cache ratio to 30 it needs at least 1.25V with the core clock set @ 5GHz (Vcore 1.36V) to load Windows without BSOD.


Not sure if its 'bad' as such or simply just a requirement.

I'm currently running my 4790K @ 4.8GHz and the cache at 4.6GHz.

I noted that I had to keep the cache voltage the same as the cpu core voltage [Bios set to 1.27v but HWinfo reports 1.286 max for core and slightly higher 1.310 max on cache when under very heavy load ie Prime95 v28.5.

My setup is Prime95 v28.5 stable at the above volts and freqs. If I drop the cache voltage by 10mV - it crashes in Prime95, not instantly but some time into testing.

CPU is from the L419B533 batch running on a Asus Hero VII MB - Bios rev:1002.

So far I'm pretttty happy. I'd like to push further at this stage but I really want to delid first.


----------



## RackdNStackd

Gonna do some more stability testing over the next couple days, but it's passed the initial XTU stress test with flying colors.

As far as i5s are concerned, I think I got a good one









Validation link: http://valid.x86.fr/bxfqip


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Anyone have any idea as to why I can't get my Gigabyte Z97N-Gaming 5 to OC my Pentium G3258 at all? Multiplier set to 40x, voltage set to a lofty 1.185, and a Hyper 212+ on the chip. For some reason, I can't get it to apply the multiplier changes, despite switching every setting I could find that might keep it from going.
> 
> The only thing I haven't really tried is a BIOS flash, but I figured I probably wouldn't need one.


Try reversing to default settings, especially turn off the custom ratio settings.
Then a setting that is hidden when overclocking may appear, on my board it's called something like "multicore enhancement" what it does is overclock all cores to maximum turbo speed, say for 4690K that is all cores to 3.9GHz, for 4790K that would be 4.4GHz.
Issue is when this is left enabled and I then try set my custom ratios for OCing, they do not have an effect and are ignored and chip runs at stock.
Maybe your GB UEFI has a similar issue.

If all fails, 1) restore default, check, 2) flash laltest UEFI, check, 3) contact GB support.

Are you sure it supports G3258? It probably should but you never know.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> Anyone have any idea as to why I can't get my Gigabyte Z97N-Gaming 5 to OC my Pentium G3258 at all? Multiplier set to 40x, voltage set to a lofty 1.185, and a Hyper 212+ on the chip. For some reason, I can't get it to apply the multiplier changes, despite switching every setting I could find that might keep it from going.
> 
> The only thing I haven't really tried is a BIOS flash, but I figured I probably wouldn't need one.


Definitely flash to the latest BIOS and then try again. If doesn't help look at what JackCY said.


----------



## Pahani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> Here we go...did some upgrading last night!
> 
> 
> went from i7-2600K to i7-4790k
> 
> 
> Purchased from Amazon on July 26th, Batch L420B797 stock Vcore 1.072
> 
> OC Results so far
> 4.6 @ 1.264V
> 4.7 @1.328V
> 4.8 @ 1.392V
> Didn't try to go higher than that.
> 
> Temps are good, using the new H220-X cooler which I will be expanding to include another 360 rad and GPU block. Low 70's at 4.7 under IXT and WPrime. Using adaptive voltage now, haven't gotten the cache up to 4.7 yet - locked up when I tried it so will have to do some reading and play around with it later. Memory is up to 2133 no problems at 1.65v. Played an hour of BF4 with no probs so will consider it stable until it shows me otherwise.
> 
> Here's the rig...still some work to do


Gods, that H220X is nice.....can't wait to get mine and finally finish my build!


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Then a setting that is hidden when overclocking may appear, on my board it's called something like "multicore enhancement" what it does is overclock all cores to maximum turbo speed, say for 4690K that is all cores to 3.9GHz, for 4790K that would be 4.4GHz.
> Issue is when this is left enabled and I then try set my custom ratios for OCing, they do not have an effect and are ignored and chip runs at stock.
> Maybe your GB UEFI has a similar issue.


So, I can see this setting in my BIOS, even with overclocking enabled, but the options for it are either "auto" or an i7-based setting. I set it to auto, but it still doesn't seem to work.


----------



## DeadLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> How do you spell braggart ?


I am missing your point as I am asking a legitimate question.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> what temps do you normally get under load?


Around 58-68 degrees with a 4.7Ghz overclock depending on what I'm doing haha


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pahani*
> 
> Gods, that H220X is nice.....can't wait to get mine and finally finish my build!


Thank you sir! I am pretty impressed with it. I'm planning out the loop with that, GPU block and more rads now and should be able to order parts early next week then I can call this system done.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RackdNStackd*
> 
> Gonna do some more stability testing over the next couple days, but it's passed the initial XTU stress test with flying colors.
> 
> As far as i5s are concerned, I think I got a good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation link: http://valid.x86.fr/bxfqip


What rainmeter skin are you using? if that even is rainmeter


----------



## DeadLink

Anyone able to chime in?

Asking that if at 4900 mhz that if at 1.31 volts is safe and can it do 24/7. Or maybe a better question is what is the safe daily limit for voltage on these chips? Thank you.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Anyone able to chime in?
> 
> Asking that if at 4900 mhz that if at 1.31 volts is safe and can it do 24/7. Or maybe a better question is what is the safe daily limit for voltage on these chips? Thank you.


From what I read 1.3v on the 4770k (same general thing I guess) is considered safe for 24/7 OC on a good cooler with good temps. 1.31v doesn't sound to excessive. I'd personally drop it down to 48 and take it under 1.3v, but that's just me.


----------



## Sir Slappy

This thing is a beast! It is noticeably faster than my recently retired FX-8350 @ 4.8GHz 1.475 Vcore.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Slappy*
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is a beast! It is noticeably faster than my recently retired FX-8350 @ 4.8GHz 1.475 Vcore.


I kept my FX chip around for my back up gaming system. Toss that 8350 in a system with something like a R9-270x/SSD/8gb, and it will make a kick butt just in case system.

My 780 is out for repairs and I've been using my AMD system for the last 10 days. Happy to have it around, and it wasn't that much to get the system up and running.

*I suggest the 270x because it lines up very well with the performance you can expect out of a FX chip.


----------



## Sir Slappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I kept my FX chip around for my back up gaming system.


I already sold my 8350 with Crosshair Formula V to a good friend wanting to build a PC. It helped to offset the cost of getting this. The FX was certainly a good performing chip (there is no doubt about that), but this has already boosted my fps in the games I play along with better SATA performance provided by the Z97 chipset


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Slappy*
> 
> I already sold my 8350 with Crosshair Formula V to a good friend wanting to build a PC. It helped to offset the cost of getting this. The FX was certainly a good performing chip (there is no doubt about that), but this has already boosted my fps in the games I play along with better SATA performance provided by the Z97 chipset


Yea, there are many games the you should notice a huge difference. There are also many that might not be that noticeable without watching fps counters.

I'd say the ones that do make a difference are huge, and the ones that don't really doesn't matter since they run well on both setups.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Anyone able to chime in?
> 
> Asking that if at 4900 mhz that if at 1.31 volts is safe and can it do 24/7. Or maybe a better question is what is the safe daily limit for voltage on these chips? Thank you.


This question pops up on about every other page. There is no safe voltage, run stock if you want safety and warranty.
And for 24/7 systems I think that's what Xeons are for.

You would be looking for something like reports of overclocks going bad after a long time, how much they had to lower voltage and ratio after some time or if the chip died. Never seen a club with spreadsheet info that would include this. Probably not many will boast with it as they do with their successful overclocks.

From purely guessing based on the voltages, stock goes 1.1-1.2V so you should be safe with below 1.2V, kind of ok up to 1.3V and screwed up above 1.4V.
Depends how long you want to keep the chip running, the more you use it and torture it with voltage the less it will last.


----------



## Loladinas

Oh boy did I get a lemon, needs 1.3v just to stabilize at 4.5Ghz. 1.204v -> 1.3v for a 100Mhz increase.


----------



## JKuhn

I'm curious, what's a "normal" voltage for the G3258 at 4.4? I haven't checked how far I can go on my board's auto limit of 1.212 (manual is even lower), but so far it looks stable at 4.4 GHz.

EDIT: I just got back to my rig, and found that it BSOD'd, so I reverted to 4.3 (that was during a Prime 25.9 test, it was stable for a few hours in an old game, Sky Diver, etc).


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Oh boy did I get a lemon, needs 1.3v just to stabilize at 4.5Ghz. 1.204v -> 1.3v for a 100Mhz increase.


It seems you hit a wall there. When you reach a certain point it's aparently normal to see very large bumps in the voltage.

EDIT:

I'm also curious about something I saw in Gigabyte's software (look at the CPU model):


----------



## Loladinas

(ES) as in Engineering Sample?

About that wall, it seems my chip just scales like ass. 1.024 @ 4Ghz -> 1.204 @ 4.4Ghz -> 1.3 @ 4.5Ghz and after that I'm thermally limited. Called a couple of shops around, all they have are #L420, meaning more of the same. Bummer.


----------



## JKuhn

That's what I'm wondering about. Do they just mix unused engineering samples with normal copies at release?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> (ES) as in Engineering Sample?
> 
> About that wall, it seems my chip just scales like ass. 1.024 @ 4Ghz -> 1.204 @ 4.4Ghz -> 1.3 @ 4.5Ghz and after that I'm thermally limited. Called a couple of shops around, all they have are #L420, meaning more of the same. Bummer.


I have L420, does 4.5GHz @ 1.210V. It jumps around 0.040V up between 4.4 and 4.5. No idea about 4.6 yet, will know later but above 1.2V it's a thermal limit for my cooler. I think it could do 1.26-1.27V 4.6GHz stable, did cinebenches on that. I can run 4.7GHz at that but not stable.

I think it's quite common for these chips to start jumping up after 4.4GHz. So 4.4GHz is often the sweetspot. Hence Intel also chose it for 4790K.


----------



## RackdNStackd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> What rainmeter skin are you using? if that even is rainmeter


BlueVision V0.2









I'm currently running 4.9GHz on 1.375v, the temps are holding fine even under load (H110 is a beast) but I'm a little concerned about keeping this level of voltage for 24/7. I can't seem to find a straight answer on what's considered excessive so is there a general consensus for the i5s?


----------



## Anusha

i'm getting higher fps in x264 stress test published iat Darkwizzie's sthread, when i enable. VT-d. can anyone else confirm?

without VT-d: 4.05fps max
with VT-d: 4.18fps max

But it should not affect performance like this, right? VT-d is used only in Virtual environments. Just weird. Does something else get enabled when you enabled VT-d in System Agent section of ROG UEFI?


----------



## timerwin63

For anyone looking at a G3258 and a Gigabyte board, you'll need to update your bios for overclocking support. Just a heads up.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RackdNStackd*
> 
> BlueVision V0.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently running 4.9GHz on 1.375v, the temps are holding fine even under load (H110 is a beast) but I'm a little concerned about keeping this level of voltage for 24/7. I can't seem to find a straight answer on what's considered excessive so is there a general consensus for the i5s?


I would say if you plan on upgrading again in a year or two then you should be okay at that voltage. If you want to keep it for more then a two years then I would take it down to 4.8 at 1.3ish if you could. Either way that is a nice chip. I am not the end all be all just giving you my opinion. I am going to run my 4790k at 1.39 for my usage. Anything hardcore more then gaming will actually be down on a lower 4.7 clock.


----------



## Dark Volker

I think my RAM upgrade made all the difference...going from 4 modules to 2 modules. Oh and I also increased my input voltage to 2.00v.

I am stable 4.8GHz @1.38v

Going for 4.9GHz now......


----------



## RackdNStackd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I would say if you plan on upgrading again in a year or two then you should be okay at that voltage. If you want to keep it for more then a two years then I would take it down to 4.8 at 1.3ish if you could. Either way that is a nice chip. I am not the end all be all just giving you my opinion. I am going to run my 4790k at 1.39 for my usage. Anything hardcore more then gaming will actually be down on a lower 4.7 clock.


I'm hoping to keep it around for 3-4 years then turn down the overclock and pass the rig along to my wife when I upgrade. I'm on a 4-day weekend so I may take some time and poke at 5 GHz to see what it'll take then turn it back down. Thanks!


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> I think my RAM upgrade made all the difference...going from 4 modules to 2 modules. Oh and I also increased my input voltage to 2.00v.
> 
> I am stable 4.8GHz @1.38v
> 
> Going for 4.9GHz now......


What are you using to test stability with and can you provide the specific settings on those apps if possible.


----------



## reklaw75

Hey guys,

Just got myself a 4790K which i did a really quick OC to 4.6 GHZ (just changed the multi to 46 is all). This is running on a Maximus VI Extreme with a ton of watercooling (EK supremacy with 1200mm of rads using 10 fans with an aquero 6).

I'm after maximum performance and don't expect to keep the chip for > 1 year (i.e. if it degrades i don't care







)
Outside of upping Vcore to 1.4+ along with upping multi, is there typically any other values i need to change?

What would you recommend for cache and also memory controller in terms of voltage? I have 2400 speed mem - 32 gigs of (4 x 8).

Ta guys,

Bruce


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Outside of upping Vcore to 1.4+ along with upping multi, is there typically any other values i need to change?


Yes, don't do that. It may kill the chip. Also your overclock probably worked because it gave an automatic voltage.

The haswell goes above 1.4v only if you are aware it's not safe at all.

Most people go sub-1.3v for super safety or others up to 1.35v.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reklaw75*
> 
> is there typically any other values i need to change?
> 
> What would you recommend for cache and also memory controller in terms of voltage? I have 2400 speed mem - 32 gigs of (4 x 8).
> 
> Ta guys,
> 
> Bruce


Refer to the very first post in this thread - lots of good tip/hints in there.

It is difficult for anyone to recommend any specific settings for your combo as they will vary greatly due to various component tolerances.

Also what works for me may not be suitable for you ie My system runs a high performing custom WC loop, others may run simply on air - settings for those two configurations will generally be quite different. I'm not happy unless stable running P95v28.5 for hours on end while others are happy even if their PC cannot run P95 for more than a few minutes..

You need to spend some time with your setup and slowly work through and test various settings thoroughly. You can have two identical pc configurations yet both OC totally differently simply due to component variances. There's no real short cut if you want to ensure that you have a tuely stable system.

My new PC is two weeks old - and I'm still fine tuning - bench testing for stability...lol


----------



## MCFC

Returned my older 4790k because it was giving me 100c temps in prime 95 blend within a couple of minutes. Retailer tested it and it was the same with them. New batch is L419B592

EDIT: Wow! A big difference, booted this new cpu up and my idle bios temp is 27c. Compare that to my previous 4790k where I was getting 37c idle in bios!
Prime 95 blend this time doesn't go above 64c. Took me a month but now I can finally start my first ever overclocking.


----------



## Dark Volker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> I think my RAM upgrade made all the difference...going from 4 modules to 2 modules. Oh and I also increased my input voltage to 2.00v.
> 
> I am stable 4.8GHz @1.38v
> 
> Going for 4.9GHz now......
> 
> 
> 
> What are you using to test stability with and can you provide the specific settings on those apps if possible.
Click to expand...

I didn't run stability for 12 hours or anything on 4.8GHz, but I ran enough that it might only take a couple tiny tweaks for a 12 hour run.

I used x264 for a while and then ran a benchmark with Asus RealBench...no BSOD or any other issues.

I jumped up to 4.9GHz, booted into windows, and seeing some strange things with my core speeds. It is almost like they are throttling or something now instead of running at 4.9GHz constantly. Is it possible that my core multi and cache multi are too far apart? 49x, 50x core / 39x cache


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> I think my RAM upgrade made all the difference...going from 4 modules to 2 modules. Oh and I also increased my input voltage to 2.00v.
> 
> I am stable 4.8GHz @1.38v
> 
> Going for 4.9GHz now......
> 
> 
> 
> What are you using to test stability with and can you provide the specific settings on those apps if possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't run stability for 12 hours or anything on 4.8GHz, but I ran enough that it might only take a couple tiny tweaks for a 12 hour run.
> 
> I used x264 for a while and then ran a benchmark with Asus RealBench...no BSOD or any other issues.
> 
> I jumped up to 4.9GHz, booted into windows, and seeing some strange things with my core speeds. It is almost like they are throttling or something now instead of running at 4.9GHz constantly. Is it possible that my core multi and cache multi are too far apart? 49x, 50x core / 39x cache
Click to expand...

Can you try Prime95 28.5 with test 1344-1344 see if you dont get a BSOD In maybe 1-2hrs


----------



## Gumbi

Have 3 chips to play with, replacing my 4770k (if they beat it, was average to good 4.5ghz 1.29v with ht). Will post pics soon. X264 benchmark. Plan on running a consistent temperature test of 1.25v at 4.3ghz across all 4 chips (1.26v under load with vdroop). My own chip reached 72 degrees, now testing the dc chips.

Not impressed with the next gen tpim so far, the first dc chip has already reached 72c and is holding stably there. I was hoping for a ~6 degree difference under load, maybe poor application of my own TIM made a difference? Highly unlikely given how close the temps are. I wonder is it fair to compare haswell to dc at same voltages and speed?

Oh well, time to start overclocking mofo number one!


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> It seems you hit a wall there. When you reach a certain point it's aparently normal to see very large bumps in the voltage.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I'm also curious about something I saw in Gigabyte's software (look at the CPU model):


Whats that software called?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> I didn't run stability for 12 hours or anything on 4.8GHz, but I ran enough that it might only take a couple tiny tweaks for a 12 hour run.
> 
> I used x264 for a while and then ran a benchmark with Asus RealBench...no BSOD or any other issues.
> 
> I jumped up to 4.9GHz, booted into windows, and seeing some strange things with my core speeds. It is almost like they are throttling or something now instead of running at 4.9GHz constantly. Is it possible that my core multi and cache multi are too far apart? 49x, 50x core / 39x cache


core and cache are *not* too far apart. Dark ran many benches in hw oc thread showing this.

I don't even bother with cache anymore. Whenever I do haswell builds I just set it to 40 and 1.18v and move on.

The gains are less than 3% and it complicates stabilizing the core too often.


----------



## Dark Volker

I wonder why my clock seemed to be throttled when tried for 4.9GHz and 5.0GHz manually. My temps were not too high BTW. I turned Turbo off completely thinking maybe that could help and all Intel features like speedstep, and the C states are disabled.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Whats that software called?


It comes with Gigabyte motherboards. It's called System Information Viewer, and can also be viewed as a sidebar with clockspeeds, voltages, etc.


----------



## msgclb

I'd love to join this club but for now I haven't been able to find in my retirement funds the cash necessary to buy even a G3258!

What I need is any owner of a Devils Canyon i7-4790K that wants to confirm that their 4.7 GHz is stable by folding for The PPD Police 24/7.

You can forgo your gaming and compete for science against other TC i7 folders such as @DarthBaggins !!!

I'd also like to find a supercharged i5-4690K for our team so if any of you are interested and have either the i7 or i5 DC just PM me and I'll give you my 100% attention!


----------



## koekwau5

Was able to swap my poor overclocking i7-4770K @ work. Test pc died and they needed replacement. Boss agreed taking my i7-4770K so I could order a new 4790K without extra costs =)
Photo's of delid are here: http://imgur.com/UX7rYgn,OSleIv5,pp4rDcn,9K1TWPP,TDZSUkr,LO0tBbR,pVpDgYG,YbO29FM,LT23AFW,HUpAFf4

As you can see after applying multiple layers of tape and other tapes still bitemarks! This fella was holding on tight to its PCB! Way better than my i7-4770K.

Currenty running Prime95 28.5V 4.0Ghz @ 1.1V (lowest Maximus VI EXtreme can go) for over an hour now and all good!
Max temp reported 60 degrees (bloody hot upper room of the house)


----------



## mjrhealth

I noticed most mention CPU V few mention ring V. Mine sets itself higher no matter what I set. Set it to 1.23 PC set itself to 1.25 at stock speed, the few posts i have seeing seem to be around 1.3, even going lower in freq doesnt help much.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Was able to swap my poor overclocking i7-4770K @ work. Test pc died and they needed replacement. Boss agreed taking my i7-4770K so I could order a new 4790K without extra costs =)
> Photo's of delid are here: http://imgur.com/UX7rYgn,OSleIv5,pp4rDcn,9K1TWPP,TDZSUkr,LO0tBbR,pVpDgYG,YbO29FM,LT23AFW,HUpAFf4
> 
> As you can see after applying multiple layers of tape and other tapes still bitemarks! This fella was holding on tight to its PCB! Way better than my i7-4770K.
> 
> Currenty running Prime95 28.5V 4.0Ghz @ 1.1V (lowest Maximus VI EXtreme can go) for over an hour now and all good!
> Max temp reported 60 degrees (bloody hot upper room of the house)


Is it easy to delid? How much of a difference does it make?


----------



## saint19

Z97 and G3258 arrived few days ago, LN2 will arrive this weekend and Thursday I will see what can I do with that...

After almost 1 year without practice extreme overclock...I will back


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Is it easy to delid? How much of a difference does it make?


The IHS of the i7-4770K came loose after just 3 minor hits.
This time it required me to rotate the processor in the vice to eventually get it off. To prevent it from loosing grip on the ductape I had to put it in the vice tight causing the bitemarks.


----------



## RackdNStackd

Did some poking at 5 GHz on my i5 but no dice. Booted into Windows at 1.4v but BSOD on XTU Benchmark. Bumped up to 1.425v, BSOD upon logging into Windows. that's as high as I'm willing to push the volts without the cash on hand to grab a replacement, so I turned it back down, just passed the XTU bench at 4.8GHz and 1.275v. Figure this'll be my 24/7


----------



## koekwau5

4.8Ghz @ 1.275V ... that is awesome compared to my i7-4770K 4.3Ghz @ 1.275V








Let's hope my lucky replacement is a good one.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RackdNStackd*
> 
> Did some poking at 5 GHz on my i5 but no dice. Booted into Windows at 1.4v but BSOD on XTU Benchmark. Bumped up to 1.425v, BSOD upon logging into Windows. that's as high as I'm willing to push the volts without the cash on hand to grab a replacement, so I turned it back down, just passed the XTU bench at 4.8GHz and 1.275v. Figure this'll be my 24/7


Good choice if I may say. I think that if you follow others on your motherboard you will find out if they are being able to hit that 5 ghz or not. If they are compare settings and maybe a setting may be off or what not. I can boot it but haven't reached stable yet. I myself may be settling back down to 4.8 once I run some benches between 4.9 and 4.8


----------



## Ponteral

Hi guys, I read this topic every day, also another oc forums, but if I look well I haven't found yet any 4790k running at 5 GHz stable.. am I right, or I just look and read bad?


----------



## KnownDragon

I think there are two on here that claim to be stable. Probably a hundred to a couple hundred back.


----------



## Ponteral

This looks interesting.. just found it..







http://abload.de/image.php?img=unbenanntfoua3.png


----------



## gobblebox

For whatever reason, I can't get speed step or adaptive voltage to function properly. My 4790K is rock solid at Core: x49 @ 1.325v Cache x45 @ 1.337, but regardless of how I set adaptive voltage, it fails to work properly. If I set it to 1.325 with a negative offset, it obviously drops the voltage @ full load to an unstable state, if I set it to 1.29 with a + .035 offset, it _always_ runs at 1.325, rather than only ramping up when it really needs it, which is the goal here. I have Constant OC set to auto (tried disabled & enabled) with EIST enabled, C1E, and C7 states. I've tried all combinations of adaptive voltage & power saving features that I can come up with to no avail. Does anyone know how to set this properly so that I'll only pull the minimum voltage necessary at the current load on the CPU, with 1.325v as my maximum allowed voltage? I know this sounds silly, but I can't, for the life of me, figure this one out & it just seems so simple. The multiplier is changing & lowering accordingly, but the adaptive voltage is either doing the opposite of what I want it to (decreasing at load) or running at the constant maximum voltage available. How do I set adaptive voltage correctly?


----------



## RetiredAssassin

hey guys I've got a question.

would water cooling for VRMs do any better for overclocking the CPU as opposed to its conventional way of cooling them with heatsink?(ASUS VII Formula and 4790K) thanks.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> hey guys I've got a question.
> 
> would water cooling for VRMs do any better for overclocking the CPU as opposed to its conventional way of cooling them with heatsink?(ASUS VII Formula and 4790K) thanks.


Fill out your rig details man.

http://www.overclock.net/rigbuilder


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> hey guys I've got a question.
> 
> would water cooling for VRMs do any better for overclocking the CPU as opposed to its conventional way of cooling them with heatsink?(ASUS VII Formula and 4790K) thanks.


Nope. Pretty much all z87/z97 ROG board use same VRM except Ranger. if better or cooler VRM made a difference, MAXIMUS VI EXTREME would have had better VRM.

You MIGHT pass 200W with this CPU @ max clocks, with most users ending up between 150-180W. That's not a lot of power, since I'm talking about fully-loaded AVX power, not daily usage, gaming, or whatever.

VII FORMULA has no problem pushing 5 GHz+. If you aren't pushing higher than that, I'd not be all that concerned about it.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Fill out your rig details man.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/rigbuilder


I will do it, but that wasn't an answer to my question lol, I'll update my rig in there and put some pics too, but I need an answer to this question if cooling VRMs and MOSFET would give better overclock as opposed to cooling it with regular heatsink that motherboard comes with? thanks.


----------



## yawa

Anybody had any luck with the newer MSI Z97 bioses? It's pretty much straight up in the notes (which is strange because they usually aren't transparent about overclocking results) that it is supposed to increase overclocking potential.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Anybody had any luck with the newer MSI Z97 bioses? It's pretty much straight up in the notes (which is strange because they usually aren't transparent about overclocking results) that it is supposed to increase overclocking potential.


MPOWER boards are clocking 4790K very well for me; memory profile tuning in BIOS is better than ASUS, even.

I am playing with GAMING 9, MPOWER and VII FORMULA the past few weeks, got 4 CPUs now.


----------



## wanako

currently at 4.7 @ 1.275. Testing it out and seeing how far i can take it but i get the feeling that this will be the top.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Nope. Pretty much all z87/z97 ROG board use same VRM except Ranger. if better or cooler VRM made a difference, MAXIMUS VI EXTREME would have had better VRM.
> 
> You MIGHT pass 200W with this CPU @ max clocks, with most users ending up between 150-180W. That's not a lot of power, since I'm talking about fully-loaded AVX power, not daily usage, gaming, or whatever.
> 
> VII FORMULA has no problem pushing 5 GHz+. If you aren't pushing higher than that, I'd not be all that concerned about it.


thanks for this answer, then why do people water cool VRMs and MOSFET at all if they don't benefit in any way? is there a reason for doing so?

thanks


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> MPOWER boards are clocking 4790K very well for me; memory profile tuning in BIOS is better than ASUS, even.
> 
> I am playing with GAMING 9, MPOWER and VII FORMULA the past few weeks, got 4 CPUs now.


Thats funny that you say an msi has better memory profiles than an asus. Msi are always pretty bad when it comes to memory tuning. I find it hard to believe that any of those msi you mentioned would be better than something like a Maximus 7 gene, impact, or formula. Any of the previous ROG boards that I've used, the memory profiles always work well with all types of IC's. The mpowers typically don't work well with them. I haven't used a z97 asus, but own previous generations and currently own a z97 mpower max a/c.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> thanks for this answer, then why do people water cool VRMs and MOSFET at all if they don't benefit in any way? is there a reason for doing so?
> 
> thanks


For looks.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> thanks for this answer, then why do people water cool VRMs and MOSFET at all if they don't benefit in any way? is there a reason for doing so?
> 
> thanks


Old habits? The VRM used to be on the mobo.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Thats funny that you say an msi has better memory profiles than an asus. Msi are always pretty bad when it comes to memory tuning. I find it hard to believe that any of those msi you mentioned would be better than something like a Maximus 7 gene, impact, or formula. Any of the previous ROG boards that I've used, the memory profiles always work well with all types of IC's. The mpowers typically don't work well with them. I haven't used a z97 asus, but own previous generations and currently own a z97 mpower max a/c.
> For looks.


I know, I'm rather shocked myself, but getting 27k mb/s on ASUS, and 40K on MSI @ 2666 C10 says it all.









I don't fully understand why it's like this other than that ASUS has failed to see any reason to set 2600+ profiling properly when XMP is enabled, and not all ASUS boards come with memory profiles you can enable, unfortunately. This being a new thing, it was worth mentioning.

MSI was leery of sending me MPOWER because I knocked down the Z87 MPOWER MAX pretty hard, Z97 is a whole new thing, really. there aren't as many available profiles, but you know, myy favorite sticks are Samsung, while most ASUS "benchers" will be using PSC.

I switched form using 2666 C10 dom. plats in my review rig because ASUS was starting to show problems in bandwidth even on Z87. I'm sure that if you know a bit of ASUS back story, when this began is rather obvious..







Myself, I don't care who is "better". I have to use them all and don't pay for them, so which brand is better is off no consequence to me. I just report what I have found, and that's not to say I'm any more knowledgable than anyone else..could be PBKAC. However, for the end user, it shouldn't be this hard to get decent performance out of these ASUS boards. If you know how to hand-tune all the TERTIARY timings, then OK, ASUS is the same as ever...but not many know how to do this...


----------



## Mikecdm

I kind of just stick to super pi 32m performance and what ever works. The mpower max works ok with samsung, imo. I'd say it works best with samsung compared to something like psc. I've seen other people get psc to work, but I can't. Samsung was running 2800 c9 fairly well, but couldn't get tertiaries as tight as I would like. The profiles are all junk IMO, none work as they should. I don't really use xmp, but the memory profiles are all too loose or just don't work. To get samsung working well, it took a few beta bios too.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I kind of just stick to super pi 32m performance and what ever works. The mpower max works ok with samsung, imo. I'd say it works best with samsung compared to something like psc. I've seen other people get psc to work, but I can't. Samsung was running 2800 c9 fairly well, but couldn't get tertiaries as tight as I would like. The profiles are all junk IMO, none work as they should. I don't really use xmp, but the memory profiles are all too loose or just don't work. To get samsung working well, it took a few beta bios too.


Maybe that's why they sent me the regular MPOWER instead of the MAX, and they did wait some time before sending it to me, just got it a few weeks ago. TO me, OC boards should be able to do what OC'ers, want, which is clock well, and have high-end memory capabilities. MSI might be a bit loose, but at least it works right, whereas ASUS doesn't for me, since their profiling is too tight, and like you say about MSI, tertiaries are too loose. Not everyone wants to clock with 1.9V - 2.1V to vDIMM....

And you pointed out something really important too...this can easily be changed with a BIOS update.










Also, how many new users are buying any memory over 2400 MHz?


----------



## Mikecdm

All valid points. I've been battling the mpower for over a month now. Finally I can put it aside and not have to worry about it until October.

I thought everyone runs 1.9v vdimm







.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> currently at 4.7 @ 1.275. Testing it out and seeing how far i can take it but i get the feeling that this will be the top.


at 1.27 for 4.7, looks like there's definitely some room to grow (lol)


----------



## Anusha

I asked this question earlier but nobody replied.

do you guys enable VT-d that's present in these new chips?

i cannot explain why, *because it shouldn't as it is a virtualization setting*, but when i enable it i get more FPS in x264 stress test posted on Darkwizzie's thread. 4.05fps vs 4.18fps which is 3% which is more than what you should get by OCing to 4.7GHz from 4.6GHz. and it breaks my OC settings as well. neeed to raise vcore or something to get it stable.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I asked this question earlier but nobody replied.
> 
> do you guys enable VT-d that's present in these new chips?
> 
> i cannot explain why, *because it shouldn't as it is a virtualization setting*, but when i enable it i get more FPS in x264 stress test posted on Darkwizzie's thread. 4.05fps vs 4.18fps which is 3% which is more than what you should get by OCing to 4.7GHz from 4.6GHz. and it breaks my OC settings as well. neeed to raise vcore or something to get it stable.


Give me a second and I will confirm if it does or not on my Asus Hero board.

@AnushaHere is without vtd manual voltage stable 4.8


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







@AnushaHere is the result with vt enabled.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







These were both at the same vcore no adjustments but no I did not get a boost but slight lost almost minimum.


----------



## Eyedea

Do these chips run hot? My 4690k idles at 40c on a H80i, haven't dared stress it yet. I have reseated the cooler twice, using MX-4 tim.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyedea*
> 
> Do these chips run hot? My 4690k idles at 40c on a H80i, haven't dared stress it yet. I have reseated the cooler twice, using MX-4 tim.


That sounds very hot. My 4790k idles at 26c (ambient 21c) or so with a H100i at stock.

Might want to seat the Heatsink again with some fresh thermal paste.


----------



## DeadLink

My first 4790K had such a bad IHS I had to RMA the next day. Not to mention my luck with the H80i made me just scrap both and start with a new L4 4790K and Swiftech H=220X


----------



## Eyedea

I'll try the washer method on the H80i mounting, that maybe why, judging by some google searching


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyedea*
> 
> I'll try the washer method on the H80i mounting, that maybe why, judging by some google searching


It should mount without washers.

When I first installed my H100i on my Z87 mobo it seemed like it was too loose to attach correctly. However, it tightens up fine when properly screwed on. It requires nothing outside of what is included to firmly attach to your mobo.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> All valid points. I've been battling the mpower for over a month now. Finally I can put it aside and not have to worry about it until October.
> 
> I thought everyone runs 1.9v vdimm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


???

Plug the RAM in, load XMP profile from it, works fine.
What issues are you guys having? With stock RAM settings?
For me it shows correct transfer speeds in AIDA64 for RAM @2.4GHz at stock XMP setting with stock 1.650V.


----------



## MjoLniRXx

Looking for some input on my CPU/System and overclocking as this is my first rig. I have read the guide to overclocking and done a decent amount of research. However, it seems I have gotten a pretty terrible chip.

For reference I'm running:

i7-4790K
Maximus VII Formula BIOS #0403
Corsair H110
Corsair AX760
16GB Corsair Vengeance Pro
128 GB Samsung 840 Pro
1TB WD Black
EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX

Anyways, when I first got my PC together, the CPU was at a stock voltage of 1.27 VID for 4.4 Ghz (which seems on the high end to me). I lowered the VID to 1.2,1.24,1.25 etc. and at stock speed it can boot with that voltage but it will crash just a few minutes into any stressing program. It can boot 4.5/4.6 at 1.29 but it isn't stable in the slightest and I was really hoping to not have to run the voltage that high to obtain a decent overclock. Temps idle around 29 - 32 celsius and at stock they max out around 65 degrees. So far, I've just been running it at 4.4 Ghz on 1.27 set in the adaptive voltage in the BIOS (even though with adaptive voltage enabled it will draw 1.29 on occasion while gaming for a short period of time. This seems to correspond with the clock speed going higher than 4400.00 , it hits 1.29 volts and the clock will be measured at 4401.02 or something like that.)

Otherwise, system seems to be stable at stock. I have had 2 freezes with audio looping but I seem to have fixed that by disabling the sound from my GFX card. Also a few crashes from some driver issues that also have been sorted.

There is a new BIOS out for the board but I don't know what benefits it might bring me. So, any experienced builders have some tips, tricks, or advice?


----------



## Mikecdm

I'm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> ???
> 
> Plug the RAM in, load XMP profile from it, works fine.
> What issues are you guys having? With stock RAM settings?
> For me it shows correct transfer speeds in AIDA64 for RAM @2.4GHz at stock XMP setting with stock 1.650V.


I'm not trying to run stock ram settings. With Samsung based ic I'm running 2800 9-12-12-15 and all tight secondary and tertiary. With psc I was trying to run they typical 2666 8-12-8-28 but couldn't get it to work like I can on other boards. I ended up trying 2500 8-11-7


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> ???
> 
> Plug the RAM in, load XMP profile from it, works fine.
> What issues are you guys having? With stock RAM settings?
> For me it shows correct transfer speeds in AIDA64 for RAM @2.4GHz at stock XMP setting with stock 1.650V.


We're talking about 2600+, not the easy 2400. Pretty much every board on the market is fine up to 2400, but for those that like to benchmark in a competitive nature, 2400 just isn't fast enough. You need 2800+ on Samsung and 2600+ on PSC, even for 3D. If an OC board doesn't do those well, it's not up to par for real hardcore OC.


----------



## JackCY

AH I see.

I've tried to find about what memories have what chips before but really couldn't find much.
There are some lists but didn't see any there that would be sold around here, worth buying for their price/performance especially.

Any good guides/info for memory OC?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Any good guides/info for memory OC?


Honestly, not really. Memory tweaking is the last part of system performance that OC'ers that want to be competitive have to do themselves, and doing well is a good way to show a bit of skill in tweaking performance. ASUS boards are usually very good in auto settings for this in the past, but they aren't as easy to use as they have been in the past as Mikecdm mentioned, and they use only top-bin memory for the profiles, so if you don't have the very best, you're SOL.


----------



## tw33k

My ASUS Z97 Deluxe doesn't like my Mushkin RAM @ 2666MHz. I had to lower it to 2400MHz to get it performing properly. It runs @ 2666MHz but not very well. The same RAM ran brilliantly in my Z77 ASRock OC Formula.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> My ASUS Z97 Deluxe doesn't like my Mushkin RAM @ 2666MHz. I had to lower it to 2400MHz to get it performing properly. It runs @ 2666MHz but not very well. The same RAM ran brilliantly in my Z77 ASRock OC Formula.


That's pretty much what I was saying. BIOS needs tuning, but... for how many people? 20? I can understand why ASUS didn't bother with the regular series, if you want good ram OC, you buy the ROG boards.


----------



## EarlZ

Im at a dilemma on what voltage to keep my 4.5Ghz at..

24hrs stable @ 1.150 on x264 test and extended gaming sessions while it needs 1.250 to pass 24hrs prime95 1344-1344 test.

EDIT:

I have all of the C-states enabled and I noticed that my voltage is now pegged at 1.250v.. IIRC this goes down to something like 0.800v at idle tough my core speeds are dropping as low as 1600Mhz, Not sure whats going on why it is stuck at 1.250


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobblebox*
> 
> For whatever reason, I can't get speed step or adaptive voltage to function properly. My 4790K is rock solid at Core: x49 @ 1.325v Cache x45 @ 1.337, but regardless of how I set adaptive voltage, it fails to work properly. If I set it to 1.325 with a negative offset, it obviously drops the voltage @ full load to an unstable state, if I set it to 1.29 with a + .035 offset, it _always_ runs at 1.325, rather than only ramping up when it really needs it, which is the goal here. I have Constant OC set to auto (tried disabled & enabled) with EIST enabled, C1E, and C7 states. I've tried all combinations of adaptive voltage & power saving features that I can come up with to no avail. Does anyone know how to set this properly so that I'll only pull the minimum voltage necessary at the current load on the CPU, with 1.325v as my maximum allowed voltage? I know this sounds silly, but I can't, for the life of me, figure this one out & it just seems so simple. The multiplier is changing & lowering accordingly, but the adaptive voltage is either doing the opposite of what I want it to (decreasing at load) or running at the constant maximum voltage available. How do I set adaptive voltage correctly?


That's awfully high for cache voltage. At those voltages it would be better to run manual, since adaptive will add .1V.

I don't know about ASRock but to get the voltages and core frequency to drop on my Asus I enable EIST, enable all C-States, and make sure Windows Power Plan is set to Balanced.


----------



## mjrhealth

Have my cache at 1.136, seems that what ever i set my cache to, teh bios sets it .03V higher. So i just set in .03 lower and all is good.


----------



## EarlZ

Thats my issue as of the moment, I have a gigabyte g1 sniper m5 mobo and I have all of the C-States at auto and I have the voltage at 1.250 Im wondering why its not going down at idle, I have the windows power state at balanced and I have changed the minimum processor state to 1% I am farily certain that I have seen this voltage go down even with manual voltage used ( My board only has auto or manual ) and I am also sure that on my 4770K the voltages went down at idle.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Thats my issue as of the moment, I have a gigabyte g1 sniper m5 mobo and I have all of the C-States at auto and I have the voltage at 1.250 Im wondering why its not going down at idle, I have the windows power state at balanced and I have changed the minimum processor state to 1% I am farily certain that I have seen this voltage go down even with manual voltage used ( My board only has auto or manual ) and I am also sure that on my 4770K the voltages went down at idle.


What are you using to look at core voltage? Depending on your motherboard and the CPU-Z version, you will either see VID (which never changes) or Vcore. Try HWInfo 64 to check out your Vcore rather than CPU-Z.

You may want to set your C-States manually. Most motherboards default to having C6 and C7 disabled since many people have PSUs that don't have D2D circuitry.


----------



## gobblebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> That's awfully high for cache voltage. At those voltages it would be better to run manual, since adaptive will add .1V.
> 
> I don't know about ASRock but to get the voltages and core frequency to drop on my Asus I enable EIST, enable all C-States, and make sure Windows Power Plan is set to Balanced.


Yeah, I just dropped my core to 48 and cache v to 1.28 (which was all that was originally needed until hitting p95) - since I don't need it prime stable, i'm fine with a slightly unstable cache v, and have yet to see a BSOD.
Also, I've been keeping a close eye on my voltages under higher loads, and EIST has yet to add any more than .01 to either voltage.

Thanks for the response. It turns out that i needed Cstates set to Auto instead of "Enabled," with w/e states I wanted to use on "Auto" instead of "Enabled" - weird...

I'm currently running *Force OC*: Auto, *EIST*: Enabled, *CStates*: Auto, *C1E*: Auto, *C7*: Auto
I've noticed significant SSD Performance loss with C3 & C6, but C7 seems to work just fine w/o any impact on it.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Im at a dilemma on what voltage to keep my 4.5Ghz at..
> 
> 24hrs stable @ 1.150 on x264 test and extended gaming sessions while it needs 1.250 to pass 24hrs prime95 1344-1344 test.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I have all of the C-states enabled and I noticed that my voltage is now pegged at 1.250v.. IIRC this goes down to something like 0.800v at idle tough my core speeds are dropping as low as 1600Mhz, Not sure whats going on why it is stuck at 1.250


Try 1.2v at 4.6 and with all c states and power saving off and llc at extreme and then tell me what happens when you run x264 benchmark ..


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Im at a dilemma on what voltage to keep my 4.5Ghz at..
> 
> 24hrs stable @ 1.150 on x264 test and extended gaming sessions while it needs 1.250 to pass 24hrs prime95 1344-1344 test.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I have all of the C-states enabled and I noticed that my voltage is now pegged at 1.250v.. IIRC this goes down to something like 0.800v at idle tough my core speeds are dropping as low as 1600Mhz, Not sure whats going on why it is stuck at 1.250
> 
> 
> 
> Try 1.2v at 4.6 and with all c states and power saving off and llc at extreme and then tell me what happens when you run x264 benchmark ..
Click to expand...

IIRC, 1.200v @ 4.6Ghz will give me a 124 BSOD with X264 test.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> IIRC, 1.200v @ 4.6Ghz will give me a 124 BSOD with X264 test.


stay at 4.5 1.25v then .. thats great voltage what temps do you get with x264


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> IIRC, 1.200v @ 4.6Ghz will give me a 124 BSOD with X264 test.
> 
> 
> 
> stay at 4.5 1.25v then .. thats great voltage what temps do you get with x264
Click to expand...

72c max on a hot afternoon.

My only gripe with the 4.5Ghz is that the voltages stick to 1.250v even when the C-States kick in and putting the CPU down to 800Mhz. But I would suppose running at those voltages at 24/7 for the next 2-3years wont do any harm to the CPU.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 72c max on a hot afternoon.
> 
> My only gripe with the 4.5Ghz is that the voltages stick to 1.250v even when the C-States kick in and putting the CPU down to 800Mhz. But I would suppose running at those voltages at 24/7 for the next 2-3years wont do any harm to the CPU.


Or you can get the intel OC warranty and OC it as high as you want ..


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 72c max on a hot afternoon.
> 
> My only gripe with the 4.5Ghz is that the voltages stick to 1.250v even when the C-States kick in and putting the CPU down to 800Mhz. But I would suppose running at those voltages at 24/7 for the next 2-3years wont do any harm to the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Or you can get the intel OC warranty and OC it as high as you want ..
Click to expand...

Not that easy for me here in the Philippines as the cost to ship back to Intel would be more than the $25 'insurance' they offer


----------



## Onyxian

I'm seeing that a lot, where even with power saving enabled it doesn't lower the voltages. I found out that I'm stable at 4.6 at the same voltage my mobo gave me for 4.4 so I just left it at auto and it downclocks now.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 72c max on a hot afternoon.
> 
> My only gripe with the 4.5Ghz is that the voltages stick to 1.250v even when the C-States kick in and putting the CPU down to 800Mhz. But I would suppose running at those voltages at 24/7 for the next 2-3years wont do any harm to the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Or you can get the intel OC warranty and OC it as high as you want ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not that easy for me here in the Philippines as the cost to ship back to Intel would be more than the $25 'insurance' they offer
Click to expand...

I have never had a problem RMAing a chip with my local dealer/ intel distibuter that died from overclocking that still had warranty.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I have never had a problem RMAing a chip with my local dealer/ intel distibuter that died from overclocking that still had warranty.


i didn't think you could actually kill a CPU without delidding or something.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> i didn't think you could actually kill a CPU without delidding or something.


My Maximus VI Extreme killed two chips. Tip: don't use full manual voltage settings for VCCSA on that board!


----------



## blackhole2013

My H100i that I got on eBay was dead and my chip hit 100c before turning off and my chip is still fine ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> i didn't think you could actually kill a CPU without delidding or something.


My H100i that I got on eBay was dead and my chip hit 100c before turning off and my chip is still fine ...


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onyxian*
> 
> I'm seeing that a lot, where even with power saving enabled it doesn't lower the voltages. I found out that I'm stable at 4.6 at the same voltage my mobo gave me for 4.4 so I just left it at auto and it downclocks now.


At 4.5Ghz auto voltage goes at 1.40v while at 4.4 its sitting at 1.200


----------



## Onyxian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> At 4.5Ghz auto voltage goes at 1.40v while at 4.4 its sitting at 1.200


Well, it wasn't a recommendation for others, just for me for some reason the voltage doesn't change. I mean it clocks up like .02 under stress tests but I'm ok with that.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I have never had a problem RMAing a chip with my local dealer/ intel distibuter that died from overclocking that still had warranty.


They only know you were OC'ing if you tell them you were OC'ing. Sure, they can suspect it, but they can't prove it.

Never say you OC and you're good to go.

I've never killed a CPU OC'ing, but at the same time I don't push my chips to the limit and avoid voltage that are considered unsafe.


----------



## coc_james

Co
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I have never had a problem RMAing a chip with my local dealer/ intel distibuter that died from overclocking that still had warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> They only know you were OC'ing if you tell them you were OC'ing. Sure, they can suspect it, but they can't prove it.
> 
> Never say you OC and you're good to go.
> 
> I've never killed a CPU OC'ing, but at the same time I don't push my chips to the limit and avoid voltage that are considered unsafe.
Click to expand...

I've RMAed a few chips. They don't actually check them. All they check is the details on the IHS. Then they just send you a new one. I'm awaiting a new 4790k, currently, for known faulty batches with thermal issues. That was from the horse's mouth, btw.


----------



## mjrhealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 72c max on a hot afternoon.
> 
> My only gripe with the 4.5Ghz is that the voltages stick to 1.250v even when the C-States kick in and putting the CPU down to 800Mhz. But I would suppose running at those voltages at 24/7 for the next 2-3years wont do any harm to the CPU.


If you are looking at the voltage using CPUZ it wont change. HWmonitor will show min and max.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> My Maximus VI Extreme killed two chips. Tip: don't use full manual voltage settings for VCCSA on that board!


What does it do when you enable it? It's not as if you can enable or disable them per setting anyways.


----------



## sabishiihito

I went too high on VCCSA. I've since learned to use the offsets and not to go much over about +300 or so. Setting 1.35 on manual killed the IMC on two chips.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Not that easy for me here in the Philippines as the cost to ship back to Intel would be more than the $25 'insurance' they offer


The shipping is included, at least at AU.

Buy the plan and when you need to use it, get the RMA papers and schedule a fedex pickup. Few days later you get 2 emails saying they're checking your chip and that they've shipped one to you with a tracking #. Do they check your old chip.. don't know, but they sent one at the same time anyway.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> I went too high on VCCSA. I've since learned to use the offsets and not to go much over about +300 or so. Setting 1.35 on manual killed the IMC on two chips.


Well then it is not the board's fault right? You made me feel as if the board was the culprit.


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Well then it is not the board's fault right? You made me feel as if the board was the culprit.


http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=89181


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyedea*
> 
> I'll try the washer method on the H80i mounting, that maybe why, judging by some google searching


You don't need no stinkin' washers.. just straight bolt all four corners right on until it's tight. The bracket and screws for the H80i and H100i are crap. I'm delidded so I needed to mash that liquid metal down to make better contact. Liquid Pro is the superior liquid metal btw in case anyone was wondering. Don't get the ultra if you're getting it from amazon.

My 4790K is a steam box now. X79 is my main system again. Crap hot CPU..it's amazing it still works after all the abuse I've given it.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> You don't need no stinkin' washers.. just straight bolt all four corners right on until it's tight. The bracket and screws for the H80i and H100i are crap. I'm delidded so I needed to mash that liquid metal down to make better contact. *Liquid Pro is the superior liquid metal* btw in case anyone was wondering. Don't get the ultra if you're getting it from amazon.
> 
> My 4790K is a steam box now. X79 is my main system again. Crap hot CPU..it's amazing it still works after all the abuse I've given it.


That's not correct. I connected the CEO of Coollabs and Liquid Ultra is rated higher than Pro (see link in my sig)


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjrhealth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 72c max on a hot afternoon.
> 
> My only gripe with the 4.5Ghz is that the voltages stick to 1.250v even when the C-States kick in and putting the CPU down to 800Mhz. But I would suppose running at those voltages at 24/7 for the next 2-3years wont do any harm to the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are looking at the voltage using CPUZ it wont change. HWmonitor will show min and max.
Click to expand...

1.70 shows the current voltage. Hw info also shows the same info.


----------



## stubass

Damn, my first LN2 session was a failure... not the chip but me as ended up to the point when i couldn't boot even at stock on this pentium... hit 6GHz at first but crashed before i could validate.







After that well problem after problem. oh well once everything is dry i will test then if everything is ok i will try again as have over 30L easy left.


----------



## Soldier212

hi, im having probs with getting to 4.8ghz from 4.7ghz, 4,7 im at 1.275v when I oc I need 1.35 for 4.8 might need slight more only benched 30mins, but why such a big jump? 4.6 was 1.25v and 4.7 1.275v now 4.8 at 1.35v might retest at 1 hour realbench to make sure I don't need more, I even down clock memory to 1333 from 2133, everything else is on auto, factory settings

any tips? do I need to up the juice somewhere else? cpu 4790k with h100i cooler stock fans


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onyxian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> At 4.5Ghz auto voltage goes at 1.40v while at 4.4 its sitting at 1.200
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it wasn't a recommendation for others, just for me for some reason the voltage doesn't change. I mean it clocks up like .02 under stress tests but I'm ok with that.
Click to expand...

Yes I know, I kinda wish gigabyte didnt program the bios that way. But using "normal" voltage and then using offset allows the CPU to drop voltage when idle but I remember with my SB that I kept getting BSOD's on low CPU usage.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soldier212*
> 
> hi, im having probs with getting to 4.8ghz from 4.7ghz, 4,7 im at 1.275v when I oc I need 1.35 for 4.8 might need slight more only benched 30mins, but why such a big jump? 4.6 was 1.25v and 4.7 1.275v now 4.8 at 1.35v might retest at 1 hour realbench to make sure I don't need more, I even down clock memory to 1333 from 2133, everything else is on auto, factory settings
> 
> any tips? do I need to up the juice somewhere else? cpu 4790k with h100i cooler stock fans


I believe you are gonna need x264 stress and probably 1.365 to be 4.8 stable. P95 will throttle it.


----------



## mAs81

Hey guys,just a quick question again...
I'll be using my H75 to cool the 4790K that I'll be ordering in a few days,
and I know that the Haswell series runs hot..
I was thinking of using my Arctic Silver 5 for thermal conducting..
Do you think that it will be sufficient or should I find something more effective?!?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Hey guys,just a quick question again...
> I'll be using my H75 to cool the 4790K that I'll be ordering in a few days,
> and I know that the Haswell series runs hot..
> I was thinking of using my Arctic Silver 5 for thermal conducting..
> Do you think that it will be sufficient or should I find something more effective?!?


gelid extreme is much better paste. It is only about $12 for a big tube.


----------



## Soldier212

im keeping me 4790k at 4.7, 4.8 ant worth it, goner try oc me northbridge tho hehe  thanks tho m8, also im running h100i on me 4790k Mas81 I wouldn't run anything less(overclocking) but not sure just to keep it cool, probs, wont go to 4.4 turbo much


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> gelid extreme is much better paste. It is only about $12 for a big tube.


Thanks for the quick reply..
I found it in a store outside Athens, so with shipping it will cost me 12,34€ for 3,5gr








Well I might go with it anyway,but I definitely have to do some research in the Greek market..
How about the Prolimatech PK series or Arctic Silver Premium?


----------



## Jasecore

Check out my idle temps got to love winter lol


----------



## stubass

Prolimatech PK series is pretty good too. i use PK1 on my sig rig i think it is that came with my cooler... benches i use gelid extreme tho becuase of its ability to not freeze at subzero temps.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Prolimatech PK series is pretty good too. i use PK1 on my sig rig i think it is that came with my cooler... benches i use gelid extreme tho becuase of its ability to not freeze at subzero temps.


Yeah,I mean I can buy the PK-1 30gr for 26€!
I understand that you don't go cheap in these things,especially when upgrading,but the prices here in Greece are ridiculous..
I mean I haven't even used the Arctic silver 5 yet,and I don't mind spending something extra for proper cooling,but damn!!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Prolimatech PK series is pretty good too. i use PK1 on my sig rig i think it is that came with my cooler... benches i use gelid extreme tho becuase of its ability to not freeze at subzero temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,I mean I can buy the PK-1 30gr for 26€!
> I understand that you don't go cheap in these things,especially when upgrading,but the prices here in Greece are ridiculous..
> I mean I haven't even used the Arctic silver 5 yet,and I don't mind spending something extra for proper cooling,but damn!!
Click to expand...

30gr will last you a long time so do you need 30gr??.. i get heaps of applications from 10gr of gelid, as i constantly change out CPU's on various sockets.

i know the feeling about prices, here in Thailand they are ridiculous as well.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> 30gr will last you a long time so do you need 30gr??.. i get heaps of applications from 10gr of gelid, as i constantly change out CPU's on various sockets.
> 
> i know the feeling about prices, here in Thailand they are ridiculous as well.


No,no I won't I just posted it for price reference








I never had any problems with the AS 5 in the past,but devils canyon is a whole other ball game entirely..but as I said before this isn't the time to cheap out,so I might as well go with it..
Thing is I never used anything else other than AS 5 so I was curious about the performance


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> 30gr will last you a long time so do you need 30gr??.. i get heaps of applications from 10gr of gelid, as i constantly change out CPU's on various sockets.
> 
> i know the feeling about prices, here in Thailand they are ridiculous as well.
> 
> 
> 
> No,no I won't I just posted it for price reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never had any problems with the AS 5 in the past,but devils canyon is a whole other ball game entirely..but as I said before this isn't the time to cheap out,so I might as well go with it..
> Thing is I never used anything else other than AS 5 so I was curious about the performance
Click to expand...

i have never used AS5 myself to compare sorry.







Gelid extreme has worked great for me with DC on test bench.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i have never used AS5 myself to compare sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gelid extreme has worked great for me with DC on test bench.


No worries..
Thanks again for the replies I think that it is better to safe than sorry in these instances,you know?!?
I'll go with the gelid extreme after all..
Next step...order the 4790K(as soon as I get paid that is..)
Wish me luck!!
+REP


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i have never used AS5 myself to compare sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gelid extreme has worked great for me with DC on test bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries..
> Thanks again for the replies I think that it is better to safe than sorry in these instances,you know?!?
> I'll go with the gelid extreme after all..
> Next step...order the 4790K(as soon as I get paid that is..)
> Wish me luck!!
> +REP
Click to expand...

Goodluck and hope you get a nice chip


----------



## mAs81

Thnx!
Should I keep an eye out for batch no or something?
I think I've heard a debate about L4 vs L3 batches being better overclockers


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Thnx!
> Should I keep an eye out for batch no or something?
> I think I've heard a debate about L4 vs L3 batches being better overclockers


i missed most of this debate.. i think batches may be irrelevant as you probably find good and bad in all.. Someone will chime in that has followed more and can tell you.


----------



## superV

my 3rd


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> my 3rd


That's 5960X loot isn't it?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> That's 5960X loot isn't it?


woot??


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> woot??


You said "my 3rd..", if, by this, you mean your 3rd chip, then 3x3= , unless you get your chips for less/free...or, you have 3 rigs...


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> You said "my 3rd..", if, by this, you mean your 3rd chip, then 3x3= , unless you get your chips for less/free...or, you have 3 rigs...


i can say just this:


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i can say just this:


I gotcha....


----------



## benjamen50

Would it be OK if I just overclock my 4690K by just changing core multiplier, CPU voltage, load line calibration to 4.5 GHz?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> my 3rd


it's a disaster too,1.064v stock vid on bios,and 1.216v under load on cpuz on stock


----------



## MK3Steve

Hey Guys . I got a 4790k and iam able to run 4,8 Ghz @ 1,355 Volts . Iam super happy about that remembering my 4770k was barely stable @ 4,4 Ghz on that Vcore . Temperatures are pretty much ok on my Testbench Setup with the Aio Watercooling and will be much better of course on the Big Waterloop . Hitting peaks of 81 on one Core but overall average is around 70-75 on Prime95 running for 2 Hours . Its pretty ok since you guys of course know that prime isent reflecting that much of real term usage . My Rig is for Gaming and on most Games the Temperatures are very good not even hitting 70s . But well i guess you know the Enthusiast Problem , you always want more or in that case less ( temperatures ) .

So did anyone of you guys delid a 4790k yet ? If yes about how much of a temperature drop can i expect ?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> it's a disaster too,1.064v stock vid on bios,and 1.216v under load on cpuz on stock


it's a dud,4.8 ghz [email protected],for torture 1.35+++ and.....in the box ready to send it back


----------



## Dark Volker

So is there a preferred best TIM for Devil's Canyon, specifically 4790k? I'm currently using AS5, but because of curing I was going to switch it to either Shin Etsu G751 or Artic MX-4. Which out of those 2 are best for 4790k, Or should I spend more money and get that Gelid Extreme that stubass recommends? Do you have to spread the Gelid Extreme with the tool that comes with it or should I just heat up the compound in some hot water then use the 5.5mm pea sized dab in the middle and let the pressure from the CPU block spread it out evenly?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> it's a disaster too,1.064v stock vid on bios,and 1.216v under load on cpuz on stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a dud,4.8 ghz [email protected],for torture 1.35+++ and.....in the box ready to send it back
Click to expand...

You are sending 4790k's back for being bad overclockers? What company are you buying them from?


----------



## spacin9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> That's not correct. I connected the CEO of Coollabs and Liquid Ultra is rated higher than Pro (see link in my sig)


The pro is better packaged and you can get multiple uses out of it, comes in a more air tight syringe, where the ultra is half-solid in the tube and I could only get two drops out of it... the temp difference is negligible.

assuming of course you get it through amazon.. that has been my experience.


----------



## Cooknn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soldier212*
> 
> im keeping me 4790k at 4.7, 4.8 ant worth it, goner try oc me northbridge tho hehe  thanks tho m8, also im running h100i on me 4790k Mas81 I wouldn't run anything less(overclocking) but not sure just to keep it cool, probs, wont go to 4.4 turbo much


I made the same decision. 4.7 is a great 24/7.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soldier212*
> 
> hi, im having probs with getting to 4.8ghz from 4.7ghz, 4,7 im at 1.275v when I oc I need 1.35 for 4.8 might need slight more only benched 30mins, but why such a big jump? 4.6 was 1.25v and 4.7 1.275v now 4.8 at 1.35v might retest at 1 hour realbench to make sure I don't need more, I even down clock memory to 1333 from 2133, everything else is on auto, factory settings
> 
> any tips? do I need to up the juice somewhere else? cpu 4790k with h100i cooler stock fans


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cooknn*
> 
> I made the same decision. 4.7 is a great 24/7.


You do know you could go with a per core setup . Especially if you are worried about high volts and temps. Say for example 48 47 47 47 or 48 48 47 47. I know it doesn't sound like good idea but why isn't it? In applications where the 48 would run will more then likely be browsing and etc. Then when under full load ( Gaming, etc. )the 47 would take over and voltage would would should lower too. Set up Adaptive look for a guide and then turn machine to balance in windows and the set c states. I have actually been running 50 49 48 48 at 1.38 with no issues. Just don't do synthetic stress testing on adaptive mode.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> The pro is better packaged and you can get multiple uses out of it, comes in a more air tight syringe, where the ultra is half-solid in the tube and I could only get two drops out of it... the temp difference is negligible.
> 
> assuming of course you get it through amazon.. that has been my experience.


You got a bad batch. Doesn't mean all Liquid Ultra is bad


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> it's a dud,4.8 ghz [email protected],for torture 1.35+++ and.....in the box ready to send it back


Can be worse like mine:

1.120V @ 4Ghz
1.296V @ 4.4Ghz

Batch: L419B655.

Gonna melt this one into a wrist watch cuz I don't want to sell this piece of crap to anyone


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Can be worse like mine:
> 
> 1.120V @ 4Ghz
> 1.296V @ 4.4Ghz
> 
> Batch: L419B655.
> 
> Gonna melt this one into a wrist watch cuz I don't want to sell this piece of crap to anyone


chillll...be smart


----------



## koekwau5

Ghehe I will get it send back but first want to find out the 100Mhz Vcore scaling.
I know Intel ppl in person and I'm there now and than. I'll just bring this piece of faulty sand with me and show the techs there.
And also their pencils and paper notes are awesome







Got a whole box when I asked for just one for in my car ghehe. Now using these for writing down overclock stuff and settings =)


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> That's not correct. I connected the CEO of Coollabs and Liquid Ultra is rated higher than Pro (see link in my sig)


Coolabs used to have specs on their site 3-4 years ago, and thought they stated ultra had better spread-ability but pro had better thermals. Now they no longer list any distinguishing differences on their site, and all specs are gone. Also vendors in USA, Germany, and other countries that sell liquid pro list it as 82 w/mk which suggests specs supplied by manufacturer, though that may be a typo, especially given there are many liquid metal tims with gallium, but all quoted in 30-40 range, so 82 does not appear correct. In fact, paper with gallium (68%), indium (20%), stannous (12%) that has thermal conductance of 39 w/mk, again suggesting CLP with gallium, indium, rh, silv, zin, stan, would not be 82.

I was pretty sure for years CLP had higher thermal properties than CLU based on older marketing statements, but just read that you said CEO said opposite, so now dont know. Do you still have the email? I sent them an email as well just out of curiosity, so far looks like they will ignore it. There are 3 measurements that define a tims performance, bulk thermal conductivity (conductance across tim), contact resistance (conductance from tim to ihs or die), and bondline thickness. bondline thickness is partly controlled by user, other 2 are specs. At higher thermal conductivity of liquid metal, contact resistance is likely limiting factor so wont know that regardless (indigo slide below). But wonder if pro really is just 32 w/mk (typo confused 8 with 3 at some point). And ultra has just the added copper-graphite matrix, ie suspended particles that improve the bulk conductivity but also worsen the contact resistance which would explain if I remember correctly that liquid pro still had better thermals since limiting factor is contact resistance...kind of like diamond based pastes that claim high bulk thermal conductivity, but because they may have higher contact resistance from added particles, so with thin bondlines dont perform any better than base material.

Not that any of it really matters other than curiosity, because end user will see more difference in mounting variance than between those two.

And a quote from a review in 2008, of liquid pro from someone that contacted the manufacturer:
Quote:


> The manufacturer promises thermal conductivity of 82 W/(m·K).


? again 82 was typo?

Edit: here is why contact resistance specs is equally important with liquid metals, in addition to bulk cond/resist. indigo lists their specs, and largest factor is contact resistance. http://indigo-xtreme.com/page-cb.shtml


----------



## mtnmasher

Hi all,

First, I'm a complete novice, so please excuse my ignorant question. My rig (i7-4790K, Asus PRO (Wi-Fi ac) is XTU and OCCT stable at 4.7GHz 1,25v. Temps are 78,79,74,71. Cooling is Water, Corsair H105. Here is my noob question:

I set core voltages manually using XTU for stress testing, but I want to run adaptive for 24/7 use. My typical load is Adobe Lightroom. I don't get how to control (limit) core voltage when BIOS it is set on adaptive. It seems that if I set core voltage manually in BIOS, then it won't drop under light load.

Dave

p.s. I set the divider to 46x for 24/7 use.

p,p.s. XTU benchmark: http://hwbot.org/xtu/share/81871


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MK3Steve*
> 
> Hey Guys . I got a 4790k and iam able to run 4,8 Ghz @ 1,355 Volts . Iam super happy about that remembering my 4770k was barely stable @ 4,4 Ghz on that Vcore . Temperatures are pretty much ok on my Testbench Setup with the Aio Watercooling and will be much better of course on the Big Waterloop . Hitting peaks of 81 on one Core but overall average is around 70-75 on Prime95 running for 2 Hours . Its pretty ok since you guys of course know that prime isent reflecting that much of real term usage . My Rig is for Gaming and on most Games the Temperatures are very good not even hitting 70s . But well i guess you know the Enthusiast Problem , you always want more or in that case less ( temperatures ) .
> 
> So did anyone of you guys delid a 4790k yet ? If yes about how much of a temperature drop can i expect ?


With temps like you state at 1.355 Vcore - Why would you want to delid?

I have a high performing custom WC setup and my temps [approx. 20C ambient] in prime 95 [v28.5 - Small FFT] stabilise around 90C [no delid]. I'm at 4.8GHz & Vcore @ 1.29v VID which equates to approx 1.32v under Prime95 load.

Just curious as to what Prime95 version are you running and what test have you selected. A mention of your ambient temp would be helpful as well.


----------



## Peppy197

Overclockers that want to have heat resistant CPUs might be in for an upgrade:

These new circuits can withstand 650 degrees F
I quote: "This ruggedness allows these circuits to be placed in locations where standard silicon-based parts can't survive,"
Namely, an overclocker's computer case.









read this: http://phys.org/news/2014-06-circuits-capable-functioning-temperatures-greater.html

I think they are a bit big though. such that an actual functioning CPU would be back to the size of the UNIVAC


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtnmasher*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> First, I'm a complete novice, so please excuse my ignorant question. My rig (i7-4790K, Asus PRO (Wi-Fi ac) is XTU and OCCT stable at 4.7GHz 1,25v. Temps are 78,79,74,71. Cooling is Water, Corsair H105. Here is my noob question:
> 
> I set core voltages manually using XTU for stress testing, but I want to run adaptive for 24/7 use. My typical load is Adobe Lightroom. I don't get how to control (limit) core voltage when BIOS it is set on adaptive. It seems that if I set core voltage manually in BIOS, then it won't drop under light load.
> 
> Dave
> 
> p.s. I set the divider to 46x for 24/7 use.
> 
> p,p.s. XTU benchmark: http://hwbot.org/xtu/share/81871


Enable C states and it will (look at vcore and not VID). Anyhow in Adaptive you just leave the offset to auto and then set the voltage you want which appears to be 1.25v. In the greyed out section you'll see that is now the "total" (I forgot the exact wording).


----------



## mtnmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Enable C states and it will (look at vcore and not VID). Anyhow in Adaptive you just leave the offset to auto and then set the voltage you want which appears to be 1.25v. In the greyed out section you'll see that is now the "total" (I forgot the exact wording).


Thanks for the response. I turned on C states, but don't see the selections you mentioned in the CPU Core Voltage control section.

When I set Core Voltage to adaptive mode, the only sub options are Offset Mode Sign, CPU Core Voltage Offset, and Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage. The field that shows the current voltage bounces around near 1.072v.

If I set the Core Voltage to Auto, it doesn't give me any control at all.

I noticed that if I run OCCT for a short time in Adaptive mode, the CPU voltage is at 1.2v. Maybe I should set the offset to +.5v?

Perplexed


----------



## benjamen50

If i'm correct the CPU voltage would be at 1.7v (which is what you'll never want the cpu to go up to) if you had a offset of +.5V. You mean 0.05V+ right?


----------



## pdxracer

I have joined!

Waiting for UPS to deliver all my parts, but building a Intel 4790K system with a Asus Z97 Pro Systemboard. Will post a little more info once I get system assembled starting around Friday or sooner.


----------



## fleetfeather

Severe lack of G3258 entries on that table....


----------



## stubass

Pretty poor Pentium on LN2 lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/it4y1j


----------



## Nark96

Got 4.6GHz on my cousin's 4790K with 1.325V is that dangerous or should I go back to 4.5GHz with 1.25V?



IS ANYONE GOING TO HELP ME OUT HERE JESUS?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Severe lack of G3258 entries on that table....


I have one it will do 4.6 at 1.42 hit my wall at 4.5 gonna stay with 4.6 though temps are nothing on moderate air cooler.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Pretty poor Pentium on LN2 lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/it4y1j


Oh my. Great to see some subzero action, but is that chip representative of how most g3258's do under LN2?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I have one it will do 4.6 at 1.42 hit my wall at 4.5 gonna stay with 4.6 though temps are nothing on moderate air cooler.


What temps are you pulling with 1.42Vcore? (during encoding, XTU, OCCT, Prime, Lin?)
Are you cooling it with that 212 Evo in your 2nd sig rig?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Pretty poor Pentium on LN2 lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/it4y1j
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my. Great to see some subzero action, but is that chip representative of how most g3258's do under LN2?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I have one it will do 4.6 at 1.42 hit my wall at 4.5 gonna stay with 4.6 though temps are nothing on moderate air cooler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What temps are you pulling with 1.42Vcore? (during encoding, XTU, OCCT, Prime, Lin?)
> Are you cooling it with that 212 Evo in your 2nd sig rig?
Click to expand...

nah, i would say below average on LN2... maybe just below average from what i hear on some forums.. on the bot most people wont sub if a poor clocker so it is hard to tell...


----------



## benjamen50

I'm so worried about using a i5 4690K on a motherboard that has 4 phase VRM (that is the ga-z97x-sli). I have a feeling it wont overclock the CPU well..


----------



## Earth Dog

It should be fine to mid 4GHz. Just check the temps/feel them, if they are hot, get a fan on them. Motherboards matter very little on the Intel side... they aren't AMD octo power hogs requiring 8+ phase power bits.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> nah, i would say below average on LN2... maybe just below average from what i hear on some forums.. on the bot most people wont sub if a poor clocker so it is hard to tell...


gotcha. i suppose at the very least, it's a bit of _relatively cheap_ fun


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> nah, i would say below average on LN2... maybe just below average from what i hear on some forums.. on the bot most people wont sub if a poor clocker so it is hard to tell...
> 
> 
> 
> gotcha. i suppose at the very least, it's a bit of _relatively cheap_ fun
Click to expand...

thats right







can get me more to try


----------



## Cooknn

Updated my Sabertooth Z97 Mark 2 to yesterday's new BIOS release 1304 then tried again in vein to remain stable at 4.8GHz - but to no avail. Can't go an hour in AIDA64 without a BSOD. at 4.7GHZ I'm rock solid and only have to use a core voltage of 1.295V.

I was thinking... I've got a lot of time and money in my new system and have it all plugged in to a cheap ass power strip. _I believe it's time to invest in a good battery backup_. Recommendations? My system specs are below. Thanks in advance


----------



## Marc79

4.7Ghz @ a hair under 1.3V is a solid oc imo, for daily tasks/gaming.


----------



## monohouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> 4.7Ghz @ a hair under 1.3V is a solid oc imo, for daily tasks/gaming.


hands down !


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cooknn*
> 
> Updated my Sabertooth Z97 Mark 2 to yesterday's new BIOS release 1304 then tried again in vein to remain stable at 4.8GHz - but to no avail. Can't go an hour in AIDA64 without a BSOD. at 4.7GHZ I'm rock solid and only have to use a core voltage of 1.295V.
> 
> I was thinking... I've got a lot of time and money in my new system and have it all plugged in to a cheap ass power strip. _I believe it's time to invest in a good battery backup_. Recommendations? My system specs are below. Thanks in advance


If by "battery backup" you mean UPS, you could be in a bit of trouble. It depends on how much you're willing to spend....

The only UPS's which I would recommend plugging into a 80+ certified PSU are those which are "pure sinewave UPS's". Pure sinewave UPS's are quite expensive even at lower capacities, let alone ones with high enough capacity to hold a system like yours for a few minutes at load.

If you've got the cash to spend, something like this would be ideal:

https://www.apc.com/products/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=SUA2200&total_watts=50

edit: whoops, forgot to adjust capacity for your 120V power lines. So you can actually get a 1500VA model instead and still be gravy for a few minutes at load.


----------



## Cooknn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> If by "battery backup" you mean UPS, you could be in a bit of trouble. It depends on how much you're willing to spend....
> 
> The only UPS's which I would recommend plugging into a 80+ certified PSU are those which are "pure sinewave UPS's". Pure sinewave UPS's are quite expensive even at lower capacities, let alone ones with high enough capacity to hold a system like yours for a few minutes at load.
> 
> If you've got the cash to spend, something like this would be ideal:
> 
> https://www.apc.com/products/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=SUA2200&total_watts=50
> 
> edit: whoops, forgot to adjust capacity for your 120V power lines. So you can actually get a 1500VA model instead and still be gravy for a few minutes at load.


Appreciate the time you put in to your reply, *fleetfeather*. Indeed, I meant UPS. My son and I are heading to Best Buy in a bit and I'll grab a good 1500VA Pure Sinewave UPS


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cooknn*
> 
> Appreciate the time you put in to your reply, *fleetfeather*. Indeed, I meant UPS. My son and I are heading to Best Buy in a bit and I'll grab a good 1500VA Pure Sinewave UPS


Not a worry at all. I went through the same process about a year ago, so I fully understand what you're aiming to achieve.

All the best,


----------



## DANZAS4321

aaaaaaannnnddd im still yet to buy :/

Circumstances and vacations made me think meh for the time being although i will be buying soon. I keep looking at the different boards and I need input









ASUS MAXIMUS VII RANGER
ASUS-Z97-A
GIGABYTE GAMINg 7
MSI GAMING 7

Teetering between the ranger or either the MSI/GIGABYTE gaming 7 as they match my colour better








they are all great boards from me looking at reviews and are within £5 of each other. Which would be the best?

EDIT: Also, the ASUS board comes with a watch dogs code, which i could sell


----------



## kpo6969

Gigabyte Gaming 7


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> Gigabyte Gaming 7


Any specific reasons why?


----------



## kpo6969

For me I had it down to the UD5H (which I went with) and the Gaming 7. The 7 has better vrm than even the ud5h but for me it was good enough.
Gigabyte over MSI and I don't like Asus.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I'm so worried about using a i5 4690K on a motherboard that has 4 phase VRM (that is the ga-z97x-sli). I have a feeling it wont overclock the CPU well..


you'll be fine, even the cheapest mobo can push the cpu to its limit...... on air and water. once you get into the extreme cooling you'll want a good board that can handle what you throw at it


----------



## Cooknn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> ...ASUS-Z97-A


I initially bought the Z87-A and wished I'd spent a little more for a better board. Take a look at the Z97 Sabertooth Mark 2. Great bang for the buck. That's what I am using now.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Well there is a like new z97 deluxe on the marketplace going for $190 *hint hint*


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> aaaaaaannnnddd im still yet to buy :/
> 
> Circumstances and vacations made me think meh for the time being although i will be buying soon. I keep looking at the different boards and I need input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS MAXIMUS VII RANGER
> ASUS-Z97-A
> GIGABYTE GAMINg 7
> MSI GAMING 7
> 
> Teetering between the ranger or either the MSI/GIGABYTE gaming 7 as they match my colour better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are all great boards from me looking at reviews and are within £5 of each other. Which would be the best?
> 
> EDIT: Also, the ASUS board comes with a watch dogs code, which i could sell


GB G7 or UD5H.

I would say Asus Z97 PRO would be more comparable than the entry level A.
Ranger the same I think.

gaming 5s, A, Extreme4 cost about the same
gaming 7s, SOC, UD5H, Extreme6, Hero, PRO (without wifi) cost about the same
you can also check the non gaming boards, and mainly look at what you are after, that should make it simple to choose
Plus the fatal1ty boards but I don't know about those much since they were out of my budget range and the cheaper one is not worth it as is not UD3H and other boards.
Beware of Asus TUF, the boards are chopped down on features that came with Z97.

I got none of your listed and went with ASRock Z97 Extreme4. Depends what features you prefer, the base is the same, Intel Z97.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Severe lack of G3258 entries on that table....


Maybe because i3 is still a better buy than G3258.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply..
> I found it in a store outside Athens, so with shipping it will cost me 12,34€ for 3,5gr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I might go with it anyway,but I definitely have to do some research in the Greek market..
> How about the Prolimatech PK series or Arctic Silver Premium?


*Comparison.*

I went with Gelid GC Extreme. Costs around 6-8€ in Europe without shipping.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I went with Gelid GC Extreme. Costs around 6-8€ in Europe without shipping.


Is that a good paste then? i just remembered im gonna need some more when i get my 4790k as i used up the tube of cooler master paste


----------



## mAs81

Yep.I went with the GC extreme!!I found it localy for about 11€..I'm going to order the chip in a couple of days and keep you posted after the installation


----------



## mtnmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> If i'm correct the CPU voltage would be at 1.7v (which is what you'll never want the cpu to go up to) if you had a offset of +.5V. You mean 0.05V+ right?


Oops, you're right it should be 0.05v. I'm still not sure if that will do the trick, but I will try it when I have some time to play around.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> even the cheapest mobo can push the cpu to its limit


No it can't. Some boards can't do more than 100Amps. Some overclocks may require more on stress testing.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Oh my. Great to see some subzero action, but is that chip representative of how most g3258's do under LN2?
> What temps are you pulling with 1.42Vcore? (during encoding, XTU, OCCT, Prime, Lin?)
> Are you cooling it with that 212 Evo in your 2nd sig rig?


I think maybe low 60's I believe it is a thermal take n13 or something like that. I could push it more but might have to go 1.47 to hit 4.7. But at 4.6 and a r9 270x it will do firestrike at 6000 and play emulators and movies. I run p95 28.5 on it.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I think maybe low 60's I believe it is a thermal take n13 or something like that. I could push it more but might have to go 1.47 to hit 4.7. But at 4.6 and a r9 270x it will do firestrike at 6000 and play emulators and movies. I run p95 28.5 on it.


cool beans. thanks for the info


----------



## carlhil2

Glad to see the DC thread is going strong, I almost left the club, selling the 4930K build instead, I don't need a 6 core AND a 8 core build, 4+8 core Haswell will suffice...


----------



## Tokuzi

Just a little update. Still going strong @5.0ghz/4.8ghz ring a couple weeks later. Z97 MSI Mpower board. Max temps not going over 60c delided w/ CLU.


----------



## benjamen50

I'm getting a z97x-ud5h black edition instead of z97x-sli for my i5 4690K so VRM issues shouldn't be a problem for me anymore right?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I'm getting a z97x-ud5h black edition instead of z97x-sli for my i5 4690K so VRM issues shouldn't be a problem for me anymore right?


You vertainly wont have VRM issues with that ud5h or even the regular.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> No it can't. Some boards can't do more than 100Amps. Some overclocks may require more on stress testing.


what kind of overclock and voltage would it take to pull over 100Amps ?

im just saying take the asrock z97m anniversary and take the asus VII formula both will overclock very similar on air and water.
if you have a chip capable of 5 ghz on the asus vii formula throw it in the z97m asrock anniversary and i bet it will still run 5ghz also.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> what kind of overclock and voltage would it take to pull over 100Amps ?


Not much. I've seen it below 1.3v on my chip on smallFFts prime95. Granted, that will not be seen on gaming or other light loading.

PS. There are reviews showing boards incapable of reaching some modest overclocks. Not because of amps only.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Not much. I've seen it below 1.3v on my chip on smallFFts prime95. Granted, that will not be seen on gaming or other light loading.
> 
> PS. There are reviews showing boards incapable of reaching some modest overclocks. Not because of amps only.


link ?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> link ?


The Z97x-SLI http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/motherboards/2014/05/11/z97-motherboard-group-tests/11

"_Overclocking-wise, the only motherboard on test to miss the 4.8GHz mark was Gigabyte's GA-Z97X-SLI._"

It's a very good example in this case since it's one of the gigabytes that can't do more than 100Amps.

Discussed here a bit http://www.overclock.net/t/1487772/gigabyte-z97x-discussion-help-and-owners-club-soc-and-gaming-editions-also-included/100_100#post_22250678


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> The Z97x-SLI http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/motherboards/2014/05/11/z97-motherboard-group-tests/11
> 
> "_Overclocking-wise, the only motherboard on test to miss the 4.8GHz mark was Gigabyte's GA-Z97X-SLI._"
> 
> It's a very good example in this case since it's one of the gigabytes that can't do more than 100Amps.
> 
> Discussed here a bit http://www.overclock.net/t/1487772/gigabyte-z97x-discussion-help-and-owners-club-soc-and-gaming-editions-also-included/100_100#post_22250678


What phase is that board?? if its 4 then that makes sense as some reviews are saying the 4790k draws more power anyway, 4 phases for the CPU may not be enough for 4.7Ghz. Most boards with 6 or 8 should do fine


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> What phase is that board?? if its 4 then that makes sense as some reviews are saying the 4790k draws more power anyway, 4 phases for the CPU may not be enough for 4.7Ghz. Most boards with 6 or 8 should do fine


It has 4 true phases. It's not so much the number of phases for wattage/current needs but about mosfets quality and other components, though more true phases make a steadier voltage. Look at the URL on my sig for details.


----------



## jaycn67

new member here








OCN Username
jaycn67

CPU
i7 4790k

CPU Overclock
Hoping for 4.7Ghz

CPU STOCK VID/OC'd VID
1.056v

Maximum CPU Temp
n/a

Batch Number
L329C277

Ram Speed/Timing
2133Mhz 11-13-13-31

Motherboard
ASUS Maximus VI Hero

Delidded
No

Price
$173.25

Cooling
Stock

Proof of Ownership


----------



## Dark Volker

jaycn67...Don't you mean Asus Maximus VII Hero? The Maximus VI Hero is the Z87 chipset and the VII Hero is the Z97 chipset.

EDIT: sorry just looked at CPU support list and seen the M6H does support DC. So, it is the Maximus VI Hero that you are using?


----------



## sabishiihito

Devils Canyon works fine on Z87 chipset, so he probably does mean Maximus VI Hero.


----------



## Dark Volker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Devils Canyon works fine on Z87 chipset, so he probably does mean Maximus VI Hero.


Yeah, sorry...for some reason I was thinking Devil's Canyon didn't work on Z87. My mistake....sorry.


----------



## jaycn67

Dark Volker, its work, my mobo Maximus VI Hero using USB BIOS Flashback to latest bios version 1505


----------



## Dark Volker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaycn67*
> 
> Dark Volker, its work, my mobo Maximus VI Hero using USB BIOS Flashback to latest bios version 1505


Yeah, I know...Sorry. I should have looked it up before posting.

Are you planning on upgrading from the stock Intel HSF and overclocking? What about GPU? I see you are just using the integrated Intel HD graphics right now.

Oh and BTW, Welcome to OCN! Could you please fill in your rig specs? This will allow other members to know exactly what components are in your rig if you are ever asking for help later. Here is a link for doing that.


----------



## jaycn67

yeah, you are right, this rig build up from ground. Next month going to get a cooler. Plan to get H100i. Any cooler recommend?
GPU still waiting for coming Nvidia 800 series, plan to get 870 or 800


----------



## Dark Volker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaycn67*
> 
> yeah, you are right, this rig build up from ground. Next month going to get a cooler. Plan to get H100i. Any cooler recommend?
> GPU still waiting for coming Nvidia 800 series, plan to get 870 or 800


I'm also waiting for 800 series and planning on getting either 870 or 880. I just picked up my EVGA GTX 750 Ti FTW to hold me over until the 800 series is released.

The H100i will work great but it all depends on what you want to spend. For maximum cooling it is best to go with a custom water loop but that is only if you want to spend the money as it is expensive and it takes a lot of time to plan out what parts you need and then there is building the loop itself. A lot of people use the H100i and get some good overclocks so I am in no way saying it is a bad choice. I started out with the H50 years ago and then got an AIO XSPC kit and now I've added stuff to it over time like a better pump and the compression fittings. But even just the H50 allowed me to overclock the 2500k I was using back then to 4.8GHz, although I ran 4.5GHz 24/7 since temps at 4.8GHz were a bit high...the H50 is only a 120mm radiator after all.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaycn67*
> 
> yeah, you are right, this rig build up from ground. Next month going to get a cooler. Plan to get H100i. Any cooler recommend?
> GPU still waiting for coming Nvidia 800 series, plan to get 870 or 800


i recommend not to buy an aio cooler.
buy a custom water kit like this one:




you will get a nice kit,and u will have wayyyy more cooling performance than an aio cooler.
take a look:
http://www.aquatuning.us/water-cooling/kits-und-systems/?p=1

i have this one:
http://www.aquatuning.us/water-cooling/kits-und-systems/internal-kits/16932/alphacool-nexxxos-cool-answer-360-d5/xt-set?c=6459


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i recommend not to buy an aio cooler.
> buy a custom water kit like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you will get a nice kit,and u will have wayyyy more cooling performance than an aio cooler.
> take a look:
> http://www.aquatuning.us/water-cooling/kits-und-systems/?p=1
> 
> i have this one:
> http://www.aquatuning.us/water-cooling/kits-und-systems/internal-kits/16932/alphacool-nexxxos-cool-answer-360-d5/xt-set?c=6459


Depending on his case the H220-X from Swiftech would be a good choice as well.


----------



## Dark Volker

I thought those kits are AIO? The coolers like H100i isn't an AIO...AIO is better than something like an H100i.

I bought an AIO kit and have upgraded on it. Mine is the XSPC Raystorm 750 EX240 AIO kit. I've upgraded the res/pump to an XSPC 5.25" dual bay with D5 vario pump and upgraded the standard barbs to bitspower rotary compression fittings with one being a 90° rotary compression fitting. I've also ditched the crappy tubing included in the XSPC AIO kit and upgraded to PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT tubing.

A custom loop would be picking out each part individually and not a kit where everything is included right?


----------



## jaycn67

thanks for the info, let me go through those review and how to build the custom watercooling kit.


----------



## Dark Volker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaycn67*
> 
> thanks for the info, let me go through those review and how to build the custom watercooling kit.


So you are wanting to build a custom loop? You might want to make a post in water cooling category and we can all help you with getting the correct parts for what you want.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Can be worse like mine:
> 
> 1.120V @ 4Ghz
> 1.296V @ 4.4Ghz
> 
> Batch: L419B655.
> 
> Gonna melt this one into a wrist watch cuz I don't want to sell this piece of crap to anyone


RMA it this batch has problems my CPU was from the same batch and it was hitting 60c on idle and dead locking every time I launched a game


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> RMA it this batch has problems my CPU was from the same batch and it was hitting 60c on idle and dead locking every time I launched a game


What batch # is to be avoided then,in your opinion?I thought that the L4 was a better oc'er than the L3..
At least that's what I've heard tho..
Just asking because I'm in the process of buying a 4790K and wouldn't want a dud :S


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> What batch # is to be avoided then,in your opinion?I thought that the L4 was a better oc'er than the L3..
> At least that's what I've heard tho..
> *Just asking because I'm in the process of buying a 4790K and wouldn't want a dud* :S


Here's what you can do: pray to God.

Anything else beyond that, unless you know the storekeeper and they let you open and test ever 4790k, you're not gonna find a golden chip on your own terms. There's 0% proof of L4 > L3, or vice versa btw.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Here's what you can do: pray to God.
> 
> Anything else beyond that, unless you know the storekeeper and they let you open and test ever 4790k, you're not gonna find a golden chip on your own terms. There's 0% proof of L4 > L3, or vice versa btw.


Haha,I guess you're right..
It's just something that I've heard and read about in the internet..I mean the last CPU I oc'ed was a c2duo at LGA775,
and I'd like my new chip to be a good one I guess


----------



## glm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> I thought those kits are AIO? The coolers like H100i isn't an AIO...AIO is better than something like an H100i.
> 
> I bought an AIO kit and have upgraded on it. Mine is the XSPC Raystorm 750 EX240 AIO kit. I've upgraded the res/pump to an XSPC 5.25" dual bay with D5 vario pump and upgraded the standard barbs to bitspower rotary compression fittings with one being a 90° rotary compression fitting. I've also ditched the crappy tubing included in the XSPC AIO kit and upgraded to PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT tubing.
> 
> A custom loop would be picking out each part individually and not a kit where everything is included right?


AIO = All-in-One ... seems to imply all parts together in one unit factory assembled. A closed loop, non-customizable water cooler.

If you google "water cooling AIO" you get H100i and such like.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glm1*
> 
> AIO = All-in-One ... seems to imply all parts together in one unit factory assembled. A closed loop, non-customizable water cooler.
> 
> If you google "water cooling AIO" you get H100i and such like.


^^^ this


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> RMA it this batch has problems my CPU was from the same batch and it was hitting 60c on idle and dead locking every time I launched a game


So far so good, 4.2Ghz @ 1.1375V 22 hour Prime95 stable.
Currently running 4.3Ghz @ 1.1625V and so far so good.
If this scaling continues .. ohh man how fast would it go ... thats teh question imma go find out.
Curious what 4.4Ghz takes. If it needs below 1.2V I'm gonna ask a Intel tech why they rated this one so dang high for nothing.

Edit; its delid and IHS gouged. No way I can use the standard Intel RMA. All I need is a little chat with some Intel ppl I know via work =)


----------



## danno29

4.7Ghz @ 1.3V ... pretty happy with that so far. May try and push it further when time permits.

Batch #L418C221


----------



## benjamen50

4.6 GHz @ 1.28v on i5 4690K. Pretty decent I guess.


----------



## fateswarm

It's average. The best ones start at 4.7 sub-1.3v. Though I suspect a lot of people "cheat" by not running a proper stress test not even for 2 minutes.


----------



## Nark96

I've got 4.8GHz with 1.27V on mine







it's on adaptive voltage though no need to pump that high of a voltage into the CPU at idle or for basic tasks. Ran CINBENCH a couple of times highest temp on one core I got was 74 degrees celsius, seems decent to me


----------



## klown07

new member here
OCN Username
klown07

CPU
i7 4790k

CPU Overclock
4.6GHz

CPU STOCK VID/OC'd VID
?

Maximum CPU Temp
n/a

Batch Number
L420B804

Ram Speed/Timing
1600Mhz 8-8-8-24
Motherboard
Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97

Delidded
No

Price
$349.00

Cooling
Corsair H105

Proof of Ownership


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> It's average. The best ones start at 4.7 sub-1.3v. Though I suspect a lot of people "cheat" by not running a proper stress test not even for 2 minutes.


I did aida64 stress test for 27 minutes, seemed stable. CPU Uncore frequency is optional right? Maybe I can get 4.7 GHz if I adjust that too?

I noticed that decreasing the VRIN override voltage under 1.8V seemed to make my overclock more stable. Theres heaps of settings on this GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK that are unknown to me..


----------



## klown07

I've also done a number of tests. I admit though that while running Sandra my computer got slow an mouse very sluggish, is that normal? Sorry, noob overclocker here


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> CPU Uncore frequency is optional right?


No. It has a very distinct benefit. Very, very roughly, it must be up to like 300-400Mhz below Cores or it starts slowing them down.

Being equal to it though is often a problem since it hurts the core overclock a lot and core is a higher benefit.


----------



## benjamen50

Well looks like I'm not done over clocking then.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> CPU Uncore frequency is optional right?
> 
> 
> 
> No. It has a very distinct benefit. *Very, very roughly, it must be up to like 300-400Mhz below Cores or it starts slowing them down*.
> 
> Being equal to it though is often a problem since it hurts the core overclock a lot and core is a higher benefit.
Click to expand...

Oh that is handy to know..


----------



## benjamen50

Man overclocking uncore helped so much it stopped my computer to fail boot on restart. Oh wow now I can run my ram at 2400mhz uncore it's so useful!

Anyway would you be able to change my validation proof link for my form submission?

CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/prh7kl

Lol, only tested uncore for 1 minute and 30 seconds.


----------



## superV

here is my 4th.
guys wish me luck plz,cuz this is black unluck so far...


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> here is my 4th.
> guys wish me luck plz,cuz this is black unluck so far...


Goodluck







I hope my 4th LN2 session will be successful too so 4th time a charm lol


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Goodluck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my 4th LN2 session will be successful too so 4th time a charm lol


from what i saw right now from batch lists L420B7xx sucks...
only testing can confirm ...
so see u later


----------



## stubass

yup thats it, only testing will confirm.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> yup thats it, only testing will confirm.


was wondering why all cpus sucks.....well here it is,i was buying already binned cpu's.
one this one,there was cpu cooler signs on the ihs,and was in the box in the plastic thing,the cpu was 180 degrees rotated.and on the box there is a sign that somebody used a blade.
it has 1.04 vid on bios and 1.192v on cpu-z under load 4.4 ghz(5 ghz my bynny),that means if scales well 5 ghz around 1.4v
testing and after i'll tell you.

like i sed,it's a already binned cpu.
[email protected] stable after [email protected] no go,freezes instantly.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Order for an i7 4790k and GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-GAMING 7 is PLACED!!! catch is i have to build a computer for my dad first but hey, no biggie, he paid for them! ( sound really spoilt now but hey







) hoping i get a good batch and a good clock to the point of which my hyper 212 could handle







will get a better cooler later. Will post news on Monday!

EDIT: Whats the best batches from results up to this point?


----------



## Wezzor

Let's say you OC your CPU to like 4,9GHz and it won't pass testing with Prime95, AIDA64 etc but works perfectly fine when it comes to gaming and anything else. Is it bad to just leave it as it is then?


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Let's say you OC your CPU to like 4,9GHz and it won't pass testing with Prime95, AIDA64 etc but works perfectly fine when it comes to gaming and anything else. Is it bad to just leave it as it is then?


My athlon 760k is like that. Doesnt pass P95 or AIDA64. WIll pass IBT AVX 10 passes fine. But then crashes in Bf3 but is fine in Bf4. i wouldnt call it 'stable' though as i do get the odd crash in other things. if it isnt stable at 4.9Ghz in your case surely its stable at around 4.7? That small 200 mhz wont make much of a difference in reality


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> No. It has a very distinct benefit. Very, very roughly, it must be up to like 300-400Mhz below Cores or it starts slowing them down.
> 
> Being equal to it though is often a problem since it hurts the core overclock a lot and core is a higher benefit.


Is this specifically a DC thing, because uncore ratio had such a small impact on HW that it wasn't even worth touching (unless you're heaps keen on Cinebench and compression benchmarks)

.....or have you just been listening to JJ from Asus


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Is this specifically a DC thing, because uncore ratio had such a small impact on HW that it wasn't even worth touching (unless you're heaps keen on Cinebench and compression benchmarks)
> 
> .....or have you just been listening to JJ from Asus


DC is not different to Haswell. same architecture. small cosmetic changes. hence i've not seen any change in Cinebench score a 4.6GHz core and 4GHz-4.4GHz uncore. i just leave it at AUTO.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> DC is not different to Haswell. same architecture. small cosmetic changes.


Package power circuit is changed and it could be binned better. Though of course on same clocks it's identical.

For benchmarks.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> DC is not different to Haswell. same architecture. small cosmetic changes. hence i've not seen any change in Cinebench score a 4.6GHz core and 4GHz-4.4GHz uncore. i just leave it at AUTO.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Package power circuit is changed and it could be binned better. Though of course on same clocks it's identical.
> 
> For benchmarks.


I don't own DC yet, but if what Anusha said is true (which I had a feeling was the case), I'd be incredibly surprised to see evidence of real world gains by moving uncore ratio up from stock. IIRC @Darkwizzie did some benchmarks in the HW OC Thread showing just how small the gains from uncore overclocking really were

I believe uncore overclocking performance is greatly overstated on many of the OC'ing guides floating around (I referenced JJ's Youtube OC Guide as one such example)


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I don't own DC yet, but if what Anusha said is true (which I had a feeling was the case), I'd be incredibly surprised to see evidence of real world gains by moving uncore ratio up from stock. IIRC @Darkwizzie did some benchmarks in the HW OC Thread showing just how small the gains from uncore overclocking really were
> 
> I believe uncore overclocking performance is greatly overstated on many of the OC'ing guides floating around (I referenced JJ's Youtube OC Guide as one such example)


Uncore gives gains. But they are smaller than core and usually, it's a benefit to have it e.g. 300 or 400Mhz lower than core than equal to core and the core having to go much lower. It's easy to test it on any benchmark.

But to prove it has an effect, put it on 800Mhz. It will slow down the core completely and make it run very cool.

PS. It's also a good sneaky way to get good validations.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Uncore gives gains. But they are smaller than core and usually, it's a benefit to have it e.g. 300 or 400Mhz lower than core than equal to core and the core having to go much lower. It's easy to test it on any benchmark.
> 
> But to prove it has an effect, put it on 800Mhz. It will slow down the core completely and make it run very cool.
> 
> PS. It's also a good sneaky way to get good validations.


Well, there's no point underclocking Uncore Ratio; I didn't say _that_ was a good idea haha. I simply said leaving it at stock when you've got the Core Ratio overclocked doesn't have a noteworthy impact. To illustrate:

Core x45 + Uncore x42 *vs* Core x45 + Uncore x34

CHESS: +0.75% performance difference
Cinebench: +0.82% performance difference
x264 looping: +0.60% performance difference
SuperPi: +0.39% performance difference

First post, under the "Ring Bus Doesn't Matter" spoiler:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


----------



## fateswarm

Yep. It's small when the cache isn't the main thing used, e.g. Cinebench appears to not use the RAM much. I wouldn't sacrifice 100Mhz of Core to get Uncore unless it's an extreme case.


----------



## fleetfeather

Since I couldn't think of any Uncore-intensive tasks off the top of my head, I did a bit of googling and found this research paper which looked to analyse Core and Uncore-use in variety of tasks.

http://www.cc.gatech.edu/~vishal/files/atc.pdf

From the looks of this research paper, Uncore-intensive tasks appear to be tasks that a modern, powerful system (A current gen overclocked system) would realistically have no trouble performing at a high level without any adjustment to Uncore. Uncore-intensive tasks are tasks which the Uncore attempts to draw more power (cache voltage). See page 6 for examples.

I fail to see the importance of Uncore overclocking, as there aren't really any tasks I can think of which would benefit from it. You can't really 'flip through photos' or 'play embedded content' with greater performance on a DC or HW based system by overclocking Uncore, as these tasks are already performed at maximum levels with Uncore at stock.

So.... if Non-Uncore-intensive tasks show no improvement from Uncore overclocking, and Uncore-Intensive tasks are below the needs of overclocking, what does a DC or HW user gain by overclocking uncore?


----------



## fateswarm

Ye using cache too much is very rare, I guess mainly for scientific applications or something too specific. e.g. smallFFTs prime95 does it but it's very unrealistic. I mainly use it for stress testing for a few seconds and not for realism.

Also since Cinebench doesn't appear to use the RAM much might not be very realistic. Though I guess it makes sense if you render images just like it does.


----------



## drake7500

Whats the best value for the - Min CPU Cache Ratio ?


----------



## Dark Volker

I don't know the best value, but I always set my min and max cache multipliers the same. Not sure if that is the right thing to do but that is what I do.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Ye using cache too much is very rare, I guess mainly for scientific applications or something too specific. e.g. smallFFTs prime95 does it but it's very unrealistic. I mainly use it for stress testing for a few seconds and not for realism.
> 
> Also since Cinebench doesn't appear to use the RAM much might not be very realistic. Though I guess it makes sense if you render images just like it does.


Gotchya. Makes sense to me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drake7500*
> 
> Whats the best value for the - Min CPU Cache Ratio ?


As below, in any previous overclocking I've done on my 4770k, I've always left Cache Min's and Max's as the same. Out of the past 3 4770k's I owned (some of them horrible, some of them average), they've always handled 4.0ghz Min, 4.0ghz Max, Voltage 1.18V
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> I don't know the best value, but I always set my min and max cache multipliers the same. Not sure if that is the right thing to do but that is what I do.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Gotchya. Makes sense to me
> As below, in any previous overclocking I've done on my 4770k, I've always left Cache Min's and Max's as the same. Out of the past 3 4770k's I owned (some of them horrible, some of them average), *they've always handled 4.0ghz Min, 4.0ghz Max, Voltage 1.18V*


why would you set minimum cache ration to 40 ? that need's to be at 8.

so while your core ration is dropping down to 8 at idle the minimum cache ratio is stuck at 40..............


----------



## BobbyDD

Hi All,

I'm new to these forums.

Just recently got a DC chip i7-4790k. See sig for Rig.

This is my 2nd chip the first one I had was in batch L419B554 and couldn't even handle 4.0ghz it would often step down to 3.7ghz even when only @1.05v.

Sent that one back. My new one is in batch L420B864.










*Load temps:*
OCCT - 66c
Povray - 67c
AID64 - 64c
Prime 95 - 87c

*Idle temps:*
25-30C depending on ambient.

*Gaming temps:*
50-55C

I managed to get 4.0ghz stable @1.00v
The chip wasn't quite stable 4.4ghz @1.15v. Had to add a minor bump to 1.16v.

Using an Artic Freezer i30 CO @100% fan speed with MX-4.

I daren't push it any further at the moment as I'm worried about my prime95 temps even at such a low voltage. Is there any reason why prime95 causes a 20c jump in CPU temps?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> why would you set minimum cache ration to 40 ? that need's to be at 8.
> 
> so while your core ration is dropping down to 8 at idle the minimum cache ratio is stuck at 40..............


simple.... it has no impact either way

temps? nope
lifespan? nope*

why would you mind that your cache ratio is set higher?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobbyDD*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to these forums.
> 
> Just recently got a DC chip i7-4790k. See sig for Rig.
> 
> This is my 2nd chip the first one I had was in batch L419B554 and couldn't even handle 4.0ghz it would often step down to 3.7ghz even when only @1.05v.
> 
> Sent that one back. My new one is in batch L420B864.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Load temps:*
> OCCT - 66c
> Povray - 67c
> AID64 - 64c
> Prime 95 - 87c
> 
> *Idle temps:*
> 25-30C depending on ambient.
> 
> *Gaming temps:*
> 50-55C
> 
> I managed to get 4.0ghz stable @1.00v
> The chip wasn't quite stable 4.4ghz @1.15v. Had to add a minor bump to 1.16v.
> 
> Using an Artic Freezer i30 CO @100% fan speed with MX-4.
> 
> I daren't push it any further at the moment as I'm worried about my prime95 temps even at such a low voltage. Is there any reason why prime95 causes a 20c jump in CPU temps?


prime95 is unrealistic. the temps alone will cause instability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> simple.... it has no impact either way
> 
> temps? nope
> lifespan? nope*
> 
> why would you mind that your cache ratio is set higher?


because you have cache ratio higher than the core clock that it self can cause problems.


----------



## scracy

Hi everybody im new to these forums,recently got my Devils Canyon 4790K with good overclocking results certainly much better than any of the three 4770K's that i ended up binning
Batch L418C221 Load temps XTU Stress Test for 30 minutes ambient 20 degrees celcius 78,72,75,80 using Koolance CPU380i/EX2-1055 Cooler. Needless to say im very happy with the result none of my 4770K would do even 4.8Ghz yet alone 5.0Ghz,though for 24/7 use i run [email protected]


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> because you have cache ratio higher than the core clock that it self can cause problems.


never heard of such things. surely any issues would have come up by now?

maybe because there's no load on the cores (adaptive)


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> 
> Hi everybody im new to these forums,recently got my Devils Canyon 4790K with good overclocking results certainly much better than any of the three 4770K's that i ended up binning
> Batch L418C221 Load temps XTU Stress Test for 30 minutes ambient 20 degrees celcius 78,72,75,80 using Koolance CPU380i/EX2-1055 Cooler. Needless to say im very happy with the result none of my 4770K would do even 4.8Ghz yet alone 5.0Ghz,though for 24/7 use i run [email protected]


I wouldn't recommend using anything above 1.25-1.3v for daily use on Haswell/DC.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend using anything above 1.3v for daily use on Haswell/DC.


----------



## scracy

So 1.33V is too high? even with C states enabled?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*


umm what's so amusing about that?


----------



## fleetfeather

I ran adaptive 1.38Vcore, 1.98VRIN on my 2nd 4770k, and I wasn't the worst of the bunch. Pretty sure Darkwizzie has been running 1.45Vcore, 2.10VRIN for a year now on his 4670k

(keep in mind we're both using Adaptive Voltage)


----------



## Nark96

Leaving mine at 4.7GHz @ 1.265V it says 1.266 on CPUZ idk why


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving mine at 4.7GHz @ 1.265V it says 1.266 on CPUZ idk why


That would be load line calibration doing its thing....


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I ran adaptive 1.38Vcore, 1.98VRIN on my 2nd 4770k, and I wasn't the worst of the bunch. Pretty sure Darkwizzie has been running 1.45Vcore, 2.10VRIN for a year now on his 4670k
> 
> (keep in mind we're both using Adaptive Voltage)


Hmmm it's just a personal preference I'm not comfortable with anything above 1.3V I just think it's a little too much for Haswell CPU's. For Ivy and Sandy it's a different story, I used to have 4.9GHz @ 1.43V on my 2500K







got very lucky with silicon lottery. I guess I haven't got a dud this time round either, pretty decent 4790K I got this time too.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving mine at 4.7GHz @ 1.265V it says 1.266 on CPUZ idk why


use hwinfo64 it's much better cpu-z does not report the correct voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> That would be load line calibration doing its thing....


no that is for input voltage only.

............i think 1.3v is the max i would run prior to delid , after delid you can run up to 1.4v but with that high of voltage the heat from that could cause instability.

also running adaptive voltage is just dumb.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> use hwinfo64 it's much better cpu-z does not report the correct voltage.


Thanks for the tip, I'll check it out now


----------



## Marc79

HWiNFO64 Download
http://www.hwinfo.com/files/hw64_442.exe


----------



## Nark96

A little confused so is everything good?


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Hi everybody. I just upgraded to a 4690k (coming from a 3.6ghz q6600).

Right out of the box performance was night in day and I really don't need to overclock but I have the itch.

Compared to the 775 platform what are the major differences I should be aware of? I remember before I had to worry about memory ratio. Is that not the case anymore?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*
> 
> Hi everybody. I just upgraded to a 4690k (coming from a 3.6ghz q6600).
> 
> Right out of the box performance was night in day and I really don't need to overclock but I have the itch.
> 
> Compared to the 775 platform what are the major differences I should be aware of? I remember before I had to worry about memory ratio. Is that not the case anymore?


All of them at AUTO should do fine. If you have XMP profiles in your RAM, just select it and you are good to go. If you are overclocking however, there is a systematic way and you should refer to http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> 
> 
> A little confused so is everything good?


yeah every thing looks good these software monitors are not 100% correct and your set voltage in the bios will not be the same as cpu-z.
what ever voltage you set in the bios, the actual voltage will be .03v higher


----------



## mjrhealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobbyDD*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to these forums.
> 
> Just recently got a DC chip i7-4790k. See sig for Rig.
> 
> This is my 2nd chip the first one I had was in batch L419B554 and couldn't even handle 4.0ghz it would often step down to 3.7ghz even when only @1.05v.
> 
> Sent that one back. My new one is in batch L420B864.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Load temps:*
> OCCT - 66c
> Povray - 67c
> AID64 - 64c
> Prime 95 - 87c
> 
> *Idle temps:*
> 25-30C depending on ambient.
> 
> *Gaming temps:*
> 50-55C
> 
> I managed to get 4.0ghz stable @1.00v
> The chip wasn't quite stable 4.4ghz @1.15v. Had to add a minor bump to 1.16v.
> 
> Using an Artic Freezer i30 CO @100% fan speed with MX-4.
> 
> I daren't push it any further at the moment as I'm worried about my prime95 temps even at such a low voltage. Is there any reason why prime95 causes a 20c jump in CPU temps?


Your kidding me. Most run 4.4 at round 1.222 stock. There was nothing wrong with that chip. Mine runs 4.6 at 1.249, i clouldnt get my 4770k stabe at 4.2 at that with HT on.


----------



## KnownDragon

Trying to catch up been out of the loop last couple of days. For any one in the Augusta, Ga Metro area There has been a rash breakout of stolen vehicles. My wife and I have fallen victim and wouldn't want anyone else to so take extra precautions with your vehicles.


----------



## tw33k

A couple weeks ago I had my 4790K stable 4.7GHz 1.306v. Today I went to make some changes in the BIOS but instead of saving the current profile, I loaded an old one. Now I can't get it stable again, Aida64 keeps finding a hardware failure and it's never lasted more than 4 hours. Been trying for 14 hours!

Currently I've got it at 4700MHz 1.316v CPU Cache 4400MHz 1.268v everything else is at default. Aida64 is saying the CPU Package is drawing over 90W. Take a look at the screenshot where it was 8 hours stable and it was only drawing 48W.



I've tried everything I can think of. Any suggestions?


----------



## fleetfeather

1. There is such thing as a 'break in' phenomenon, wherein your CPU may require a slight bump in voltage (10-20mv) after a few weeks. However, going from 100% stable to BSOD due to break-in is pretty rare in my experience. I'd suggest you weren't entirely stable previously, or your VRIN (referred to as "Input Voltage" on Asus z87 mainstream and Asus z87 TUF series boards) is too low.

2. There's no random phenomenon that causes CPU's to start drawing nearly double their power draw. You've probably turned adaptive voltage off in between your profiles and/or you've disabled some of the C States (notably C6/C7)


----------



## Dark Volker

Did you remember to increase your CPU Input Voltage(CPU VRIN)?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> A couple weeks ago I had my 4790K stable 4.7GHz 1.306v. Today I went to make some changes in the BIOS but instead of saving the current profile, I loaded an old one. Now I can't get it stable again, Aida64 keeps finding a hardware failure and it's never lasted more than 4 hours. Been trying for 14 hours!
> 
> Currently I've got it at 4700MHz 1.316v CPU Cache 4400MHz 1.268v everything else is at default. Aida64 is saying the CPU Package is drawing over 90W. Take a look at the screenshot where it was 8 hours stable and it was only drawing 48W.
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried everything I can think of. Any suggestions?


what version of aida64 are you running ? have you tried re installing it ?

sometimes the software is buggy and can report wrong readings


----------



## scracy

Ah so there is such a thing as a break in period. Initially mine took 1.325v to get 4.8Ghz stable but few weeks later it took 1.33v to be stable....it's been fine ever since.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 1. There is such thing as a 'break in' phenomenon, wherein your CPU may require a slight bump in voltage (10-20mv) after a few weeks.


Break-in or degradation? It might be break-in. Just wondering.

"why not both?"


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Break-in or degradation? It might be break-in. Just wondering.
> 
> "why not both?"


"why not both" is probably the best way to describe it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Ah so there is such a thing as a break in period. Initially mine took 1.275v to get 4.8Ghz stable but few weeks later it took 1.33v to be stable....it's been fine ever since.


Indeed, 'break in' symptoms are only experienced once. It is not a linear process where you'd have to keep adjust voltage every month to keep stable. It typically happens once sometime between 2 and 12 weeks after you got stable, at which point you bump vcore ever so slightly and never have to think about it again


----------



## scracy

Thanks for that good to know....


----------



## tw33k

Thanks for your input guys.

C-States are all auto

Input voltage is 1.79v (auto)

Aida64 is the latest version. I have not re-installed but thought about that.

Aida64 running for 2.5 hours all defaults except CPU ratio: 47, Cache Min: 8, Cache Max: 44, vCore: 1.316v, cache voltage: 1.265v


----------



## fleetfeather

Regarding your power readings, are you definitely in Adaptive voltage mode?
Regarding your overclock stability, you can raise input voltage to 1.85v in the bios (which should ideally level out at 1.88-1.90v as reported by HWInfo64, depending on what your LLC setting is set to)


----------



## Nark96

I guess I got pretty luck then, my 4790K does 4.8GHz with 1.275V and 4.7GHz with 1.265V







Haven't tried 4.9GHz yet, I reckon it'll do 4.9 @ 1.30-1.38V.


----------



## Soldier212

hi all
ive got me northbridge running at 4.5ghz with me 4790k at 4.7ghz on hero vii board, should i got higher with the northbridge oc? i havent touch its volts yet just the cpu at 1.275 CPU 59 °C (138 °F) the single cores are higher 60c -70c aida64

my northbridge is at 1.888 volts ? ok or not


----------



## scracy

By north bridge i hope your not refering to your cache ratio/uncore? If so that voltage is way too high i wouldnt exceed 1.2v maybe a little more but certainly not 1.8v. If that voltage is your Vrin (Vccin) then thats fine. Its not critical to have the cache ratio any higher than maybe 500 to 300Mhz lower than your core frequency,some benchmarks do benifit from a higher cache ratio but overall clockspeed is king.


----------



## Nark96

Haha had my first blue screen while playing Mafia II lol, screen just froze then bam blue screen, 4.7GHz @ 1.255V, went back into bios and increased voltage to 1.265 to see how things go, will update


----------



## Soldier212

yea sorry read wrong nothbridge @ 4.5ghz at 1.888 vrm and 1.3 cpu cach all on auto should i try alittle more ? or not its just for gaming but i want the best hahaha

i see then extra 500mhz wont help gaming then ?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soldier212*
> 
> yea sorry read wrong nothbridge @ 4.5ghz at 1.888 vrm and 1.3 cpu cach all on auto should i try alittle more ? or not its just for gaming but i want the best hahaha
> 
> i see then extra 500mhz wont help gaming then ?


I think your refering to Vccin CPU input voltage if thats the case then 1.888v is fine.
CPU cache ratio is your north bridge,honestly i dont think many games these days really benefit much from high overclocks as they are more gpu dependent these days,i certainly dont think a higher cache ratio will make much if any difference for gaming.


----------



## Soldier212

ok thanks for your help  ill just leave it at 4.5ghz, its stable, chow


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soldier212*
> 
> yea sorry read wrong nothbridge @ 4.5ghz at 1.888 vrm and 1.3 cpu cach all on auto should i try alittle more ? or not its just for gaming but i want the best hahaha
> 
> i see then extra 500mhz wont help gaming then ?


How much Vcore is your board giving you with auto voltage at 4.5Ghz ??


----------



## koekwau5

For ppl interested here is the updated chart of my CPU:



Currently running 4.5 @ 1.2250V and it is running Prime95 v28.5 for over 3 hours now!


----------



## Soldier212

CPU Cache 1.287 V auto

CPU VRM 1.872 V auto

CPU Core 1.278 V 1.275 in bios

Northbridge @ 4.5ghz

cpu @ 4.7ghz

that what u mean ?


----------



## scracy

What EarlZ is asking what voltage is the Vcore at when running at 4.5Ghz with Vcore set to auto in bios....you can check that with cpuz in Windows


----------



## tw33k

Made it through 8 hours.



Now to set the RAM and tweak some of the other settings again.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Made it through 8 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Now to set the RAM and tweak some of the other settings again.


Very nice!


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Very nice!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Made it through 8 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Now to set the RAM and tweak some of the other settings again.


How come date & time and status is empty?


----------



## DarthBaggins

look at the bottom where it states time of test start


----------



## koekwau5

Noticed that but think there is a small bug in that version of AIDA64


----------



## blurp

Keokwau5 which prime test do you run (blend, small, large?) and what are your temps ? Thanks.


----------



## cadaveca

Try FPU only for real AIDA testing. Be prepared for system meltdown.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blurp*
> 
> Keokwau5 which prime test do you run (blend, small, large?) and what are your temps ? Thanks.


Latest stable result (started from 4.0Ghz to determine personal VID's instead of Intel's

4.4Ghz @ 1.21250V

Prime95 v28.5
Torture Test: Custom
Min FFT size: 8
Max FFT size: 4096
Memory to use: 13250MB
Time to reach each FFT: 3 minutes

System needs to run this 15 hours at least for me to consider it stable









Idle temps: 35 ~ 38
Max temps: 73 ~ 76

Ambient Temp: 28 ~ 30 degrees


----------



## tw33k

Got it back to 1.306v...



So it wasn't degradation that caused the need to increase the voltage nor was it due to a "break-in period" which I don't believe is even a thing. It was caused by the fact that I left Overclock Mode on Auto. I changed it to Manual and options to set Boot Strap, BCLK and a few other things appeared.

This is what happens when I start playing with the BIOS at 2am.

As for Aida64 not displaying Start time on the top, I just re-installed it and it is now.


----------



## Dark Volker

Did you overclock your BCLK some? It almost seems like it might be a couple MHz above 100MHz.


----------



## tw33k

No..I set it to 100. I think Aida64 was not displaying everything 100%, like it shows the Memory Clock at 3 for example. I just re-installed it which looks like it fixed it


----------



## Soulrave

Hi! Currently a 4770k owner and is planning to upgrade to a 4790k.

I am stable @ 4.4 1.275v with my ram at 1866

Can't seem to get to 4.5 stable even at 1.31v, keeps giving me bsods on aida64 at around 2 hour mark or less. Longest time i had it running was 3 hours and 12min.

4.6 wont even boot to windows.

My temps run around 83-87 on h100i when stressing for 4.5.

Do you guys think it's worth the jump to 4790k considering my 4770k is "below average"? I'm using a Maximus 6F btw (hope I dont need to upgrade the board too).


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soulrave*
> 
> Hi! Currently a 4770k owner and is planning to upgrade to a 4790k.
> 
> I am stable @ 4.4 1.275v with my ram at 1866
> 
> Can't seem to get to 4.5 stable even at 1.31v, keeps giving me bsods on aida64 at around 2 hour mark or less. Longest time i had it running was 3 hours and 12min.
> 
> 4.6 wont even boot to windows.
> 
> My temps run around 83-87 on h100i when stressing for 4.5.
> 
> Do you guys think it's worth the jump to 4790k considering my 4770k is "below average"? I'm using a Maximus 6F btw (hope I dont need to upgrade the board too).


Definitely not worth it. Save your money.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soulrave*
> 
> Hi! Currently a 4770k owner and is planning to upgrade to a 4790k.
> 
> I am stable @ 4.4 1.275v with my ram at 1866
> 
> Can't seem to get to 4.5 stable even at 1.31v, keeps giving me bsods on aida64 at around 2 hour mark or less. Longest time i had it running was 3 hours and 12min.
> 
> 4.6 wont even boot to windows.
> 
> My temps run around 83-87 on h100i when stressing for 4.5.
> 
> Do you guys think it's worth the jump to 4790k considering my 4770k is "below average"? I'm using a Maximus 6F btw (hope I dont need to upgrade the board too).


Personally i would upgrade to 4790K as most of them seem to clock higher than what you currently are getting with your 4770K,if nothing else it will run cooler than your present CPU.


----------



## Dark Volker

I would also go through with the upgrade if I were in your situation with that 4770k. Wildcard36qs has a point too though in not upgrading as you aren't really going to see any real-world performance gains. The upgrade to 4790k would mostly just be for better temps and better overclocking. I'm almost 100% sure you will be able to overclock at least a little higher with any 4790k over your current 4770k, but it might not end up being by very much. You could get lucky though and get a really good chip, but you should at least be able to run 4.6GHz 24/7 with your cooler. I don't think I have seen anyone reporting not being able to get 4.6GHz stable on a 4790k.

Oh and you don't have to upgrade your motherboard...the M6F can run a 4790k. In fact, I'm pretty sure all Z87 boards can run Devil's Canyon chips.


----------



## Scotty99

I dont like this CPU at all, why buy something that you can only overclock a couple hundred megahertz? Makes more sense to leave it stock and have guaranteed stability, plus you dont get the reward of overclocking something like a 4770k just not enough gains.

Great CPU for someone who dont overclock, unsatisfying CPU for a tweaker. Just my opinion.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> Definitely not worth it. Save your money.


Well consider you can still sell the 4770K. I used my tuning plan and sold the replacement as unused. Meanwhile my 4790K is a much nicer behaving CPU.

4770K = 4.6giggles @ 1.42v
4790K = 4.8giggles @ 1.34v


----------



## benjamen50

I was pretty satisfied changing from a 3570K to a 4690K. Core temperatures are a lot more even at idle and the load temperatures were a lot lower, like 10°C lower on same voltage as previous CPU. 66°C vs 76°C


----------



## mjrhealth

on Z87 UD3H
4770K 4.2 @ 1.25
4790K 4.6 @ 1.249 might yet get a little lower


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjrhealth*
> 
> on Z87 UD3H
> 4770K 4.2 @ 1.25
> 4790K 4.6 @ 1.249 might yet get a little lower


Mind running Prime95 28.5 Blend test for 8 hours?
If that is stable you might have a real nice CPU which can be even faster Prime95 stable.

Currently fighting 4.5Ghz @ 1.25V with my 4790K to get that atleat 15 hour Prime95 28.5 stable


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soulrave*
> 
> Hi! Currently a 4770k owner and is planning to upgrade to a 4790k.
> 
> I am stable @ 4.4 1.275v with my ram at 1866
> 
> Can't seem to get to 4.5 stable even at 1.31v, keeps giving me bsods on aida64 at around 2 hour mark or less. Longest time i had it running was 3 hours and 12min.
> 
> 4.6 wont even boot to windows.
> 
> My temps run around 83-87 on h100i when stressing for 4.5.
> 
> Do you guys think it's worth the jump to 4790k considering my 4770k is "below average"? I'm using a Maximus 6F btw (hope I dont need to upgrade the board too).


Not worth it save your money. DC/Haswell Refresh is nothing else but Haswell with a different TIM and 100MHz higher clocks except 4790K was given a bigger boost at stock to 4/4.4GHz. It's basically an overclocked CPU right out of the box.
You can do the math, your 4770K @ 4.4GHz compared to lets say 4790K @ 4.6GHz, you will gain 4.55% of performance from clock and that's it. Probably not worth the extra cost even if you resell your 4770K.
If it was an i5-4670K, maybe but even that wouldn't really be worth it.
From IB that is a borderline useful upgrade.

Are you hitting limits of what the 4770K can do? If so, then you probably need some expensive multicore Xeons and not another i7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I dont like this CPU at all, why buy something that you can only overclock a couple hundred megahertz? Makes more sense to leave it stock and have guaranteed stability, plus you dont get the reward of overclocking something like a 4770k just not enough gains.
> 
> Great CPU for someone who dont overclock, unsatisfying CPU for a tweaker. Just my opinion.


Well Intel gave everyone a guaranteed boost to 4/4.4GHz, which is nice, otherwise the CPU is equal to it's predecessor apart from small details. Can't expect to suddenly clock +1GHz as 4770K could do when at stock it was already given +500MHz.


----------



## fleetfeather

"prime stable" is such a vague term haha


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> "prime stable" is such a vague term haha


yep lot of definitions for prime stable, but to me looks like below







; ( plus I run mine like intel supplies at stock, higher vcore than necessary for a margin of error... so can load windows and flash bios on my settings, since I consider it as stable as stock).


----------



## Soulrave

Thank you Wildcard36qs, scracy, Dark Volker, error-id10t and JackCY for the inputs!

I decided to shoot for the 4970k, should arrive in 2 days









What made me go for the dc even if I won't "feel" the extra mhz and lower temps are:

- Managed to sell my old proc and add only 40$ for the 4790k.
- I get to stay with my M6F (would go sabertooth z97, but lucky m6f supports the 4790k)
- satisfied the itch to upgrade

I'll report back after playing around with the 4790k, I hope I can at least reach 4.6! Thanks again for the replies


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> yep lot of definitions for prime stable, but to me looks like below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; ( plus I run mine like intel supplies at stock, higher vcore than necessary for a margin of error... so can load windows and flash bios on my settings, since I consider it as stable as stock).


Dang that is a nice overclock!
A whole 24 hour Prime95 v28.5 (and no 27.9 which required less Vcore)
Currently fiddling to get my 4790K 4.5Ghz stable @ 1.25V =)
For initial test it has to run 15 hours at least. When I found the max speed I want to make it run 24 hours as ultimate test for stability =)


----------



## HeliXpc

Got 2 4790K's, both doing 4.7ghz with 1.26v and 16GB ram at 2400mhz 100% stable.


----------



## Dark Volker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I dont like this CPU at all, why buy something that you can only overclock a couple hundred megahertz? Makes more sense to leave it stock and have guaranteed stability, plus you dont get the reward of overclocking something like a 4770k just not enough gains.
> 
> Great CPU for someone who dont overclock, unsatisfying CPU for a tweaker. Just my opinion.


I am a little disappointed too in that I can't overclock my 4790k past 4.7GHz. I bought it thinking that I would be able to really spend a lot of time overclocking to maybe 5.0GHz or at least 4.8GHz+, but you just don't get that with the 4790k unless you are lucky and get a really good chip.

I'm satisfied with my upgrade to Z97 Asus M7H with the 4790k CPU overall, I was just hoping for some more room to overclock. Maybe there will be a good Broadwell option that works with my Z97 M7H when they come out. I'm starting to wonder if I should have waited for the 100 series chipsets and Skylake CPUs


----------



## scracy

If you have a good 4770K then 4790K wouldn't make much sense but since there were so many bad 4770K clockers a 4790K does make sense for most people. I had 3 4770Ks and only 1 would do 4.7Ghz with any sort of stability but it took 1.43V to do it! Only purchased 1 4790K it it does 4.8Ghz @ 1.33V and 5.0Ghz @ 1.42V which is a much better result overall and much better temps too,so personally no regrets.


----------



## mAs81

I just ordered my 4790K and should have it this week..
Here's hoping I get a good chip!!!
Let the games begin


----------



## HeliXpc




----------



## Nark96

http://valid.x86.fr/9ba8vn left mine at this more than happy with 4.7GHz for now


----------



## JackCY

Played a little today, not testing with Prime95, ran 3 times XTU benchmark trying to find out how much adaptive mode adds for me, it seems to be around 0.01V from the look of power and temps.
Moved to trying 4.6 and 4.7GHz again.
Manual settings, first one is quite tested the rest I tried now and is stable with XTU 3x although didn't seem to pass before because Prime95 would IMHO crash it due to heat over 85C or I had cache at 4.3 and that doesn't seem to pass, ever.

4.5/4.2/2.4GHz, 1.210/1.170/1.650V => 154.4W, 73C
4.6/4.2/2.4GHz, 1.250/1.170/1.650V => 165.8W, 77C
4.7/4.2/2.4GHz, 1.300/1.175/1.650V => 170.7W, 85C



1021p

And Cinebench R15 at 4.7giggles:



If someone wants to import the results for comparison in Cinebench:
Quote:


> CORES=4
> LOGICALCORES=1
> MHZ=4700.000000
> PROCESSOR=Intel Core i5-4690K CPU
> OPENGLVENDOR=Advanced_Micro_Devices
> OPENGLCARD=AMD Radeon R9 200 Series
> OPENGLVERSION=3.2.12874 Compatibility Profile Context 14.100.0.0
> DRIVERVERSION=
> CBTYPE=64 Bit
> OSVERSION=Windows 8, 64 Bit, Enterprise Edition (build 9200)
> *CBCPU1=185.728613
> CBCPUX=718.068396
> CBOPENGL=153.525224
> CBOPENGLQUALITY=98.017265*
> C4DINFO=
> C4DVERSION=15.037
> C4DBUILDID=RC83328demo


The raise of voltage, power and temps above 4.5GHz seems rather steep.
Almost 0.1V (+7.44%) raise for additional 200MHz (+4.44%) which causes +10.56% power and +16.44% temps. When running XTU bench.
4690K can't catch up 4790 in Cinebench R15 but it's getting close, the 4790 is my own testing.
XTU score depends a lot on RAM speed and so does power consumption of CPU.

Updated XTU seems to work now with Z97 older one would crash, not start, simply not work.

*Validation*, which is pretty much useless since it doesn't stress anything for stability.


----------



## 0verpowered

As with most others here, I seem to be stuck at 4.7 @ 1.26 I can boot in to windows at 4.9 but it crashes in prime, even at 1.34 vcore. Havent tried any higher or played with uncore yet though.

Batch is L329C241.


----------



## error-id10t

They made these chips so weird.. my 4770K I got returned (now sold unused) is newer than your 4790K you posted above.


----------



## cgull

just a quick play with new g3258 .. nice and easy to 5 giggles ..didn't test stability..

looking for 4.4-4.6 at reasonable temps/volts

so far 1.175 v @ 4.5ish is looking good.. 54c max

http://valid.canardpc.com/4yflb0

http://valid.canardpc.com/kekajt .. quick prime run ok, but bsod on occt


----------



## [email protected]

I'm going to buy today 4790K, should i consider any batch numbers or pick random one?


----------



## Marc79

Luck of the draw, doesn't matter in most cases.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Luck of the draw, doesn't matter in most cases.


Seems to be true but devil's canyon does seem more consistent, most seem to do 4.7Ghz or more...


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Seems to be true but devil's canyon does seem more consistent, most seem to do 4.7Ghz or more...


If you like 1.3V+ then it seems they can. Otherwise sweet spot is around 4.4-4.5gigles. From looking at the stats. Doesn't scale well above 4.5GHz on most chips.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> If you like 1.3V+ then it seems they can. Otherwise sweet spot is around 4.4-4.5gigles. From looking at the stats. Doesn't scale well above 4.5GHz on most chips.


But with decent cooling is 1.3 to 1.4V really an issue? especially if you leave c states enabled? I ran my 4770K at 1.42V for 12 months without any issues...


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> But with decent cooling is 1.3 to 1.4V really an issue? especially if you leave c states enabled? I ran my 4770K at 1.42V for 12 months without any issues...


It is not an issue


----------



## Menta

running some testes at stock turbo 4.4.... wondering about the voltage is set to high ? tinkering around the offset voltage is not really my thing, wanted to get a sense on the min stable voltage before stepping up

Temperature is solid


----------



## Marc79

If you're on Auto voltage, running a synthetic stress test will add extra voltage. If you're on Manual voltage disregard.


----------



## Menta

at the moment on AUTO with adaptive voltage to scale down when idle. pc stays on all day long no need to have full max on the cpu side all the time for now.

wanted more "control" over the auto voltage and set so it would not scale more then needed i hear ASUS uses agressive voltage

the MB is hero7 just want to know if the offset voltage does this "right"?


----------



## fleetfeather

You're overclocked using AUTO voltage?


----------



## Nark96

Why are you using auto voltage lol, just go into BIOS change your multiplier to whatever you want i.e. 45/46 then go down and use adaptive voltage set it to around 1.20/1.25V then carry on from there...


----------



## Soulrave

Update: my 4790K was just installed! currently stressing 4.6 @ 1.25. Looking waaaaaayyy better than my old 4770k.

Hoping for a 4.9!


----------



## Menta

not using auto when overclocking fully manual, just testing the auto "stuff" and how it works...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

http://valid.x86.fr/ydhncu
LoooooL


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ydhncu
> LoooooL


Noiceeeeeee


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ydhncu
> LoooooL


5256.49 MHz (52 * 101.09 MHz)







nice


----------



## fleetfeather

HC-PC, what did it take for x50*100?

You gonna offload it on OCAU at some point, or volt it until it's had enough?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> HC-PC, what did it take for x50*100?
> 
> You gonna offload it on OCAU at some point, or volt it until it's had enough?


http://valid.x86.fr/ix05v2
primed this one


Don't do OCAU man . They wont accept my email address so no contribution there from me . OCN 4 lyfe LoooL
Spare platform to bench prolly turn it into a HC-PC but I got a G3248 ( whatever its called ) I could use for that . Keep in touch


----------



## fleetfeather

A decent result for sure







Yeah, the 'no free email addresses' requirement is a bit terrible (had to use my Uni address personally)

Will do









edit: Someone sold a really solid chip on OCAU yesterday. Nearly bought it myself.


----------



## Soldier212

is it me or is your prime not running ? lol 1sec looks to me


----------



## JackCY

Update your CPU-Z







so many here still post with an old version that shows DC incorrectly.
http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html


----------



## Wezzor

This might be little off-topic but doesn't feel like I need to create a new thread about this small question. Can a BSOD with BCCode: 124 be caused by too little vcore on CPU? It only occurs every 2-3 day when I'm gaming.


----------



## fleetfeather

124 is almost exclusively too little Vcore


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 124 is almost exclusively too little Vcore


Alright, thank you for your fast answer.


----------



## DANZAS4321

New PC up and running! 4790K batch is

L430B824

From initial research it seems i may be rather lucky as some are getting from L420 batches are getting 4.7Ghz at 1.24v stable







Will overclock later.


----------



## Nark96

My 4790K (batch #L419B577) wont do 4.9GHz without a delid. Upped the voltage to 1.38V and it would still BSOD no matter what I'd do the same thing :/ not in the position to delid right now, but I guess 4.7GHz is fine for me atm. It does 4.8GHz with 1.30V, I'm not comfortable with 1.3V so I'll just stay at 4.7GHz which is more than enough for my needs







. Anything higher than 4.8GHz straight BSOD, unless I delid.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> A decent result for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the 'no free email addresses' requirement is a bit terrible (had to use my Uni address personally)
> 
> Will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Someone sold a really solid chip on OCAU yesterday. Nearly bought it myself.


to be able to run 5Ghz stable 24/7 you would probably need a chip that can do that with 1.3v and under


ive gone all the way to 1.45v and 2.2vccin cant get it stable.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> to be able to run 5Ghz stable 24/7 you would probably need a chip that can do that with 1.3v and under
> 
> 
> ive gone all the way to 1.45v and 2.2vccin cant get it stable


Dude you gotta link me your wallpaper


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Dude you gotta link me your wallpaper


*Or search *


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> *Or search *


Thanks dude saved me the trouble


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Dude you gotta link me your wallpaper


pick out the ones you like








PM sent


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> pick out the ones you like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fvqhi08jttn0eqh/AAB-Tk7IWvIB3C0PBfX3SSKga


Awesomeee! thanks bro


----------



## Nark96

So I opened up CPUZ and it looks like this? :/ any ideas why? the exit button/ minimize button have disappeared and so has the top border :S



*EDIT* dw guys I fixed it, when my taskbar was set to the top of my screen it has this weird glitch ^^ idk why, but when I move it back down it goes back to normal


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> So I opened up CPUZ and it looks like this? :/ any ideas why? the exit button/ minimize button have disappeared and so has the top border :S
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT* dw guys I fixed it, when my taskbar was set to the top of my screen it has this weird glitch ^^ idk why, but when I move it back down it goes back to normal


What is that awesome-o piece of software running showing the temps and download stuff?
Or am I getting fooled by the wallpaper?
Tell me pl0x!


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> What is that awesome-o piece of software running showing the temps and download stuff?
> Or am I getting fooled by the wallpaper?
> Tell me pl0x!


It's called Rainmeter: http://rainmeter.net/


----------



## Dark Volker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> It's called Rainmeter: http://rainmeter.net/


Which skin is it? I like it too. I've been using rainmeter for a long time but never came across that skin.


----------



## Jalen

So I'm currently rocking an 8350 at 4.5 and was thinking about making the switch to Intel, which brought me to the Devil's Canyon processors, which seem to be the best out there at this point. My reason for posting here is this: why should I make the switch? Would it be worth it? I do a lot of gaming (bf4, dayz, civ 5, skyrim, etc.) and a little bit of rendering from recording, but that's about it. Would the change have a noticeable impact? I've heard bf4 is much smoother with an Intel cpu, but I'd like to hear it from other people. Also, for my purposes, would the 4790k be worth it over the 4690k for a $100 premium?

Thanks for the input!

tl;dr Tell me why I should upgrade from an 8350 to Devil's Canyon


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jalen*
> 
> So I'm currently rocking an 8350 at 4.5 and was thinking about making the switch to Intel, which brought me to the Devil's Canyon processors, which seem to be the best out there at this point. My reason for posting here is this: why should I make the switch? Would it be worth it? I do a lot of gaming (bf4, dayz, civ 5, skyrim, etc.) and a little bit of rendering from recording, but that's about it. Would the change have a noticeable impact? I've heard bf4 is much smoother with an Intel cpu, but I'd like to hear it from other people. Also, for my purposes, would the 4790k be worth it over the 4690k for a $100 premium?
> 
> Thanks for the input!
> 
> tl;dr Tell me why I should upgrade from an 8350 to Devil's Canyon


http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/697?vs=1260

Check this site, it shows a 8350 vs 4790K. The 4790K obliterates the 8350 in multi threaded applications, and just plain beats it in other tests. In terms of gaming to be quite honest you wont notice any difference imo between the two. I would personally say if you went ahead with the swap the 4790K would be worth the extra $100 for HT (hyper threading).


----------



## Menta

http://valid.x86.fr/81960u





any good? or voltages to high?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/81960u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any good? or voltages to high?


62c and 1.26vc under load ??
If so that looks nice to me .


----------



## Menta

yes under full load cpu, fpu and cache. just looking for the min voltage required for now 4.6 suits me just fine for 24\7


----------



## Soulrave

Update: Managed to get to 4.7 @ 1.28v, 73 peak temps. edit: ran aida64 for 10 hours.
Trying 4.8 and can only boot to windows.

Looking good with 1.31v and reboots a few minutes after running stress. I might get a custom loop and push this chip!


----------



## Dave65

Hey guys, I found something I am a bit concerned about..
My CPU was at 4.6 with 1.21 volts and ran prime for 24 hours with no issues..Then I tried use Windows Movie Maker for editing some videos for You Tube and it would BSOD on me..So I kept upping the voltages till I was able to complete an edit in movie maker which ended up being 1.249 volts..Question is how come it passed prime for 24 hours but was not stable in movie maker?
the BSOD message I was getting in Windows 8.1 was WHEA something, can't remember the rest..
any advise would be welcomed..Thanks


----------



## Marc79

yes, the voltage was too low. Sometimes you'll pass stress tests with flying colors, and within 30 seconds, blue screen in a game, or in your case rendering a video.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave65*
> 
> Hey guys, I found something I am a bit concerned about..
> My CPU was at 4.6 with 1.21 volts and ran prime for 24 hours with no issues..Then I tried use Windows Movie Maker for editing some videos for You Tube and it would BSOD on me..So I kept upping the voltages till I was able to complete an edit in movie maker which ended up being 1.249 volts..Question is how come it passed prime for 24 hours but was not stable in movie maker?
> the BSOD message I was getting in Windows 8.1 was WHEA something, can't remember the rest..
> any advise would be welcomed..Thanks


Vcore .Proiiy wants some more vtt / vscca / vrin


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave65*
> 
> Question is how come it passed prime for 24 hours but was not stable in movie maker?


Reason is that Prime95 does not test the complete cpu.

This is also the reason that we utilise more than one or two bench stressing programs to ensure that a CPU is stable.

Even Prime95 on its own can produce a BSOD in one mode but pass the other 100%... eg: Blend Vs Small FFT testing.

I found that when OC'ing my setup recently - I could pass small FFT testing all day long yet the Blend test would result in BSOD after only 20 minutes or so. I needed an extra 20mV Vcore to fix that...!


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Reason is that Prime95 does not test the complete cpu.
> 
> This is also the reason that we utilise more than one or two bench stressing programs to ensure that a CPU is stable.
> 
> Even Prime95 on its own can produce a BSOD in one mode but pass the other 100%... eg: Blend Vs Small FFT testing.
> 
> I found that when OC'ing my setup recently - I could pass small FFT testing all day long yet the Blend test would result in BSOD after only 20 minutes or so. I needed an extra 20mV Vcore to fix that...!


This is one reason why AIDA64 is better for stressing Haswell as it stresses all the instruction sets at the same time


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you for answers guys, i ordered 4790K+Sabertooth Mark 1 and can not wait


----------



## Dave65

Thanks guys for the info, I also used Intel burn Test and passed, I will try Aida64 and see what happens..thanks again


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jalen*
> 
> So I'm currently rocking an 8350 at 4.5 and was thinking about making the switch to Intel, which brought me to the Devil's Canyon processors, which seem to be the best out there at this point. My reason for posting here is this: why should I make the switch? Would it be worth it? I do a lot of gaming (bf4, dayz, civ 5, skyrim, etc.) and a little bit of rendering from recording, but that's about it. Would the change have a noticeable impact? I've heard bf4 is much smoother with an Intel cpu, but I'd like to hear it from other people. Also, for my purposes, would the 4790k be worth it over the 4690k for a $100 premium?
> 
> Thanks for the input!
> 
> tl;dr Tell me why I should upgrade from an 8350 to Devil's Canyon


Do you reach a bottleneck on the 8350?
Yes and have the $ to spend, upgrade.
No, don't upgrade and save the cash.

No the 4790K is not worth $100 premium. Only the Xeon 1231 has similar value to i5 4690K, that is probably until you overclock the i5. I don't think any other CPU can match 4690K in terms of price/performance. 4790K is only faster in multithreaded applications and not even all, think of it simply as 5 core 4690K at best.
Most if not all 4690Ks can do the same clocks as 4790Ks, at least the stock 4/4.4GHz that 4790K has.

Not sure going from 8350 to 4690K would be much of a benefit. For gaming you can see benchmarks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave65*
> 
> Hey guys, I found something I am a bit concerned about..
> My CPU was at 4.6 with 1.21 volts and ran prime for 24 hours with no issues..Then I tried use Windows Movie Maker for editing some videos for You Tube and it would BSOD on me..So I kept upping the voltages till I was able to complete an edit in movie maker which ended up being 1.249 volts..Question is how come it passed prime for 24 hours but was not stable in movie maker?
> the BSOD message I was getting in Windows 8.1 was WHEA something, can't remember the rest..
> any advise would be welcomed..Thanks


Because you stressed it wrong.

Read at least the OP and use common sense. Testing with one program will not tell you much especially if you only test one part of the CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> Which skin is it? I like it too. I've been using rainmeter for a long time but never came across that skin.


Me neither, I know rainmeter but don't use it on the old machine, would be interested in the skin too to try out on the new PC.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> Which skin is it? I like it too. I've been using rainmeter for a long time but never came across that skin.


I'm using various skins, the three I'm using currently:

http://www.deviantart.com/art/Circle-for-Rainmeter-119443199 ¬ Circle for Rainmeter

http://customize.org/rainmeter/skins/87340/download ¬ Little Tree for Rainmeter

http://www.deviantart.com/art/FlyAway-for-rainmeter-150654754 ¬ Tech for Rainmeter

Knock yourself out


----------



## DANZAS4321

Dont think its normal to be at optimised defaults with this chip and hit 85 degrees in IBT :/ The defaults set it to 1.272v and 1.282v under load. Newb with intel chips so how low could i set this?

EDIT: ran again and getting 91 :/

EDIT No.2: ok this is weird. retail box but i have just noticed the system viewer for GIGABYTE utilities says its an engineering sample 

EDIT No.3: AIDA 64 caps around 80 degrees. guessing because of no AVX?


----------



## fleetfeather

Batches L420B75X - L420B85X seem to be solid.

Seen 3-4 results with strong multi:voltage ratios..


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Batches L420B75X - L420B85X seem to be solid.
> 
> Seen 3-4 results with strong multi:voltage ratios..


Statisticians say unless your samples are at least 20 or 40 you can not make reasonable claims.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Statisticians say unless your samples are at least 20 or 40 you can not make reasonable claims.


feel free to ignore it if you aren't convinced


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> feel free to ignore it if you aren't convinced


Fine, ignore scientists that have devoted their life to that very decision you made to believe it or not.


----------



## [email protected]

My Batch Code: L424B375


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Fine, ignore scientists that have devoted their life to that very decision you made to believe it or not.


Haha









Could you provide me with a source wherein it's stated that I would need 20-30 results in my sample for the results to be statistically significant?


----------



## AmitPc

getting my 4790k tommorow, gonna run it with a gigabyte gtx 770 on a Gigabyte z97x-SOC motherboard.
first build, hoping for a good chip, bought it from micro center, wont be overclocking if it fills my needs of getting 60fps in planetside 2 while streaming ([email protected]).
i just might use the built in x264 encoder on the 770 with shadowplay to stream, anyway ill see how everything goes once i get the computer up and running.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Is it normal to hit 91 degrees at default settings in IBt with a hyper 212 with two fans? i hit 80 in AIDA 64 and 91 in IBT. Default voltage seems to be around 1.26v when i set defaults in BIOS. Seems high :/


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Default voltage seems to be around 1.26v when i set defaults in BIOS. Seems high :/


What is the core voltage as measured by HWINFO or similar when the cpu is under load?

1.26 sounds certainly high for a default bios voltage.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> What is the core voltage as measured by HWINFO or similar when the cpu is under load?
> 
> 1.26 sounds certainly high for a default bios voltage.


Under load CPUz states 1.272 with it jumping to 1.282 under AVX load in IBT. HWINFO states 1.272. Also seems C6/C7 states arent enabling. PSu is EVGA 600B board is GIGABYTE GAMING 7.

ALso, my Video driver for my GPU ( MSI R9 270X) doesnt seem to want to update to catalyst 14.7 and will use 14.4 as the newest driver i can install. 14.7 installs catalyst but not display drivers. im happy with performance but there are a few things i need to fix







Drivers and temps being two of them

EDIT: i was hitting 97 degrees this morning. re applied TIM and cooler and dropped around 7 degrees to where i am now


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Under load CPUz states 1.272 with it jumping to 1.282 under AVX load in IBT. HWINFO states 1.272. Also seems C6/C7 states arent enabling. PSu is EVGA 600B board is GIGABYTE GAMING 7.
> 
> ALso, my Video driver for my GPU ( MSI R9 270X) doesnt seem to want to update to catalyst 14.7 and will use 14.4 as the newest driver i can install. 14.7 installs catalyst but not display drivers. im happy with performance but there are a few things i need to fix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drivers and temps being two of them


Your temps are normal for that vcore. But your vcore is high since gigabyte sets vid higher than other motherboards.


----------



## Costas

OK - That explains your highish temps ie the 1.27/1.28v ranges.

Not familiar with the Gigabyte settings but I would suggest trying a manually set core voltage at a lower point eg: 1.20v and try and work lower to see how low you can go with your cpu at the stock/default frequ which will give you a good base to start from.

If your CPU is half decent - a core voltage of say 1.28v should get you stable in an around 4.7GHz or so. However temps will be high say when running AIDA 64 and selecting only the cpu test etc.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you provide me with a source wherein it's stated that I would need 20-30 results in my sample for the results to be statistically significant?


University Professors on Probability and Statistics with prestigious credentials I was in contact with.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you provide me with a source wherein it's stated that I would need 20-30 results in my sample for the results to be statistically significant?


First general rule that is learned in any statistics class. You would need more than 30 typically, but many will quote 30 because of central limit theorm, ie typical run chart is stable after 30 data points regardless of calculated sample size. See here.

That being said, it doesnt mean you are wrong, you could have the correct result with a sample size of much less, but you just cant prove it or publish it in any peer reviewed journal until you get a 95% confidence level with interval less than 5%







.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> OK - That explains your highish temps ie the 1.27/1.28v ranges.
> 
> Not familiar with the Gigabyte settings but I would suggest trying a manually set core voltage at a lower point eg: 1.20v and try and work lower to see how low you can go with your cpu at the stock/default frequ which will give you a good base to start from.
> 
> If your CPU is half decent - a core voltage of say 1.28v should get you stable in an around 4.7GHz or so. However temps will be high say when running AIDA 64 and selecting only the cpu test etc.


Ok will try this. ive seen other getting mid 70's at load so im hoping itll drop lower







Im not expecting amazing temps as im only on a hyper 212 but hey, would be nice


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> First general rule that is learned in any statistics class. You would need more than 30 typically, but many will quote 30 because of central limit theorm, ie typical run chart is stable after 30 data points regardless of calculated sample size. See here.
> 
> That being said, it doesnt mean you are wrong, you could have the correct result with a sample size of much less, but you just cant prove it or publish it in any peer reviewed journal until you get a 95% confidence level with interval less than 5%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ahh! Someone who's taken uni stats








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> University Professors on Probability and Statistics with prestigious credentials I was in contact with.


Ok cool beans


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> First general rule that is learned in any statistics class. You would need more than 30 typically, but many will quote 30 because of central limit theorm, ie typical run chart is stable after 30 data points regardless of calculated sample size. See here.
> 
> That being said, it doesnt mean you are wrong, you could have the correct result with a sample size of much less, but you just cant prove it or publish it in any peer reviewed journal until you get a 95% confidence level with interval less than 5%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm glad someone else knows about this but I couldn't bear reading any more of that. I had to study an insanely module on that stuff for more than 6 months last year and I still got only 70%. It turns out the exams were designed to fail almost everyone that year for some reason or another.


----------



## cgull

statistics killed my love of math .. it is the stick that is used to beat us into conformity.
it's also very easy to make the numbers tell the story you want.


----------



## REAPER XD

Hey guys, should I keep my CPU at 4.7 Ghz @ 1.25-6 or keep at 4.8 1.32-3v. This is for 24/7 so which one would be better? Thanks!!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Hey guys, should I keep my CPU at 4.7 Ghz @ 1.25-6 or keep at 4.8 1.32-3v. This is for 24/7 so which one would be better? Thanks!!


Well, my volts are 1.58/1.64 24/7 @4.7, had no issues and my temps are ok, while being pretty quick, so....


----------



## Scotty99

Did this CPU end of life the 4770k? My local microcenter hasnt had the 4770k since this cpu came in stock, which sucks because that is the one i wanted as it was 20 bucks cheaper...


----------



## 0verpowered

Has anybody tried a burn in to see if it helps? I was able to do 3.8 @ 1.35v but temps were 90-95c on my custom loop, so I brought it back down to 4.7 @ 1.26


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you provide me with a source wherein it's stated that I would need 20-30 results in my sample for the results to be statistically significant?


I would say over 10000 to be of any validity, but hey that's personal preference.

20-30 you have in the local stats tables and it says completely nothing. Especially as everyone reports it differently, VID vs Vcore, someone sticks to lower clocks but could do better, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Is it normal to hit 91 degrees at default settings in IBt with a hyper 212 with two fans? i hit 80 in AIDA 64 and 91 in IBT. Default voltage seems to be around 1.26v when i set defaults in BIOS. Seems high :/


Very normal. Especially on CM H212+.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Under load CPUz states 1.272 with it jumping to 1.282 under AVX load in IBT. HWINFO states 1.272. Also seems C6/C7 states arent enabling. PSu is EVGA 600B board is GIGABYTE GAMING 7.
> 
> ALso, my Video driver for my GPU ( MSI R9 270X) doesnt seem to want to update to catalyst 14.7 and will use 14.4 as the newest driver i can install. 14.7 installs catalyst but not display drivers. im happy with performance but there are a few things i need to fix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drivers and temps being two of them
> 
> EDIT: i was hitting 97 degrees this morning. re applied TIM and cooler and dropped around 7 degrees to where i am now


Then it is 1.282V, not 1.260V. Kind of crazy voltage at stock but probably not rare on 4790K.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Did this CPU end of life the 4770k? My local microcenter hasnt had the 4770k since this cpu came in stock, which sucks because that is the one i wanted as it was 20 bucks cheaper...


I think they went for $250 around the time when DC was released or to be released. I'm not sure they still make 4770K or if shops are still willing to buy it/stock it. Pointless really to get 4770K.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Pointless really to get 4770K.


See i look at it completely different, 4770k is 20 bucks cheaper and you get to actually overclock your CPU for real gains, not 200 mhz if your lucky.


----------



## opt33

double post


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I would say over 10000 to be of any validity, but hey that's personal preference.


If you had 1 billion cpus, you would need a sample size of 384, same for 1 million, that is math. (and assumes you take 192 of one supposed good overclocking batch and compare it to 192 of another supposed poor overclocking batch, and supposes there are 1 million or 1 billion of just those 2 batches...then you would have to run statistics on findings).

But really if you had 30, and each fit into good or bad category, you would come close to an answer with statistical significance. If some in "good batch" were bad, or some in "bad batch" were good, then looking for a smaller difference, then need closer to 384.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> See i look at it completely different, 4770k is 20 bucks cheaper and you get to actually overclock your CPU for real gains, not 200 mhz if your lucky.


yeah, there is perhaps more sport in 4770K so to speak. But to me 4770k and 4790k are basically the same chip (the extra power regs/tim differences aside) just 4790k ranges from 4.5 or 4.6 and up (4.3 and 4.4 duds wont make DC specs), and 4770k ranges from ~4.3 and up (some 4.3-4.4 duds possible). I would prefer to choose from the ~4.6 and up, ie have the 4.3 duds removed. Besides the 3.5ghz of 4770k going to 4ghz is a gimme anyways, like putting in a 1 inch put....the real effort is in getting the last few hundred mhz.

And my cpu does 5ghz AIDA64 stable and benches at 5.2ghz, stock is 4ghz turbo 4.2 (for all 4 cores), so I dont consider my OC only 200mhz.


----------



## Xevi

*My 4790K 4.7Ghz 1.2v for Air

Prime95*


----------



## Xevi

*My 4690k @4.8Ghz 1.33v for Air

PRIME95*


----------



## JackCY

4690K
4.5/4.2/2.4Ghz @ 1.21/1.17/1.65V, VRIN 1.81V L2
40 loops of x264 = 7h, fan not maxed out, 67C max

---

Xevi, but with how much stress testing? Good chip but can it hold it under heavy load for hours?
I can boot at similar settings, not as good probably but close and do a useless validation on them.


----------



## lilchronic

4.7Ghz


4.8Ghz


----------



## Dark Volker

Intel is still saying that the i7-4770k status is Launched, not End of Life. You should still be able to purchase them at most retailers but some have probably decided to no longer carry them and just maybe MicroCenter is one of those retailers.

EDIT: Newegg.com still has the i7-4770k for 319.99 after promo code $15 instant rebate, which ends Aug, 18th.


----------



## Scotty99

Newegg/amazon etc are irrelevant when you live close to a microcenter.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> *My 4790K 4.7Ghz 1.2v for Air
> 
> Prime95*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What is your batch code?


----------



## ratskrone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> *My 4790K 4.7Ghz 1.2v for Air
> 
> Prime95*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


hehe not shipped yet.

small world.... have fun


----------



## ratskrone

sorry double post


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratskrone*
> 
> hehe not shipped yet.
> 
> small world.... have fun


Hehehe God bless you!















lol, I'm looking for references frequency / voltage

Small world...


----------



## WiLd FyeR

REP+ to anyone that can provide a temp drop from an AIO cooler to a Customer Loop.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Newegg/amazon etc are irrelevant when you live close to a microcenter.


Newegg/amazon/microcenter etc. are all irrelevant when you live in Europe.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> REP+ to anyone that can provide a temp drop from an AIO cooler to a Customer Loop.


too many variables


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> too many variables


True but don't need an exact. Just need an average temp drop.


----------



## JackCY

Depends on how poor your custom loop is. Can be totally anywhere, from worse than a stock Intel cooler to a crazy freezer like monster.
You should at least specify the power of the custom loop, how many and how big rads, how many pumps for how many components.
Or a budget and see what others can come up with for the custom loop.

it's similar to asking about a drop from an air cooler to AIO. Obviously there are many air coolers and AIOs. The difference can be -100C to +25C probably. Comparing best to worst and vice versa.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> True but don't need an exact. Just need an average temp drop.


You would have to measure your delta air to water, and give OC, etc, to really know how much you can improve. For example if your delta air to water was 10C, and about best delta air to water you would see with reasonable custom cooling is 3C, then your max improvement would be 7C at rad end, and another couple C via better waterblock.

But I can approximate what a corsair H100i would do to my custom loop at my settings, ie work backwards.

My custom cooling (2 large rads/koolance 380i) has a delta air to water of 4.1C running prime 28.5 with 4.7ghz 1.29 vcore. Running AIDA64 delta air to water is only 3.2C because of lower wattage being cooled. This is with push/pull fans at 1800 rpms. If I cut my rads down to 2x120 (corsair100i), and subtract 1C for glycol in H100i, and subtract 2-3C for worse block thermals of H100i compared to koolance 380i:

then I would expect ~ 7-9C worse temps with H100i at 4.7ghz running prime 28.5, and 5-7C worse temps running AIDA64.

The real temp gains would come from delidding and fixing tim1 problem, only modest gains will be had by improved cooling, until tim1 issue is fixed. But even tim1 fix/delidding gains will depend on wattage. Low overclock 10C improvement. High overclock, higher wattage, closer to 20C improvement.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> You would have to measure your delta air to water, and give OC, etc, to really know how much you can improve. For example if your delta air to water was 10C, and about best delta air to water you would see with reasonable custom cooling is 3C, then your max improvement would be 7C at rad end, and another couple C via better waterblock.
> 
> But I can approximate what a corsair H100i would do to my custom loop at my settings, ie work backwards.
> 
> My custom cooling (2 large rads/koolance 380i) has a delta air to water of 4.1C running prime 28.5 with 4.7ghz 1.29 vcore. Running AIDA64 delta air to water is only 3.2C because of lower wattage being cooled. This is with push/pull fans at 1800 rpms. If I cut my rads down to 2x120 (corsair100i), and subtract 1C for glycol in H100i, and subtract 2-3C for worse block thermals of H100i compared to koolance 380i:
> 
> then I would expect ~ 7-9C worse temps with H100i at 4.7ghz running prime 28.5, and 5-7C worse temps running AIDA64.
> 
> The real temp gains would come from delidding and fixing tim1 problem, only modest gains will be had by improved cooling, until tim1 issue is fixed. But even those gains will depend on wattage. Low overclock 10C improvement. High overclock, higher wattage, closer to 20C improvement.


You the man.. Thanks REP+


----------



## jakey101

Hey guys. So far I've got my 4690k up to 4.7ghz @ 1.31v on an H80i while delidded. My motherboard is an MSI Z97 Guard Pro with a beta bios. What voltages should I be giving this for 4.8ghz-5.0ghz? My temps can got from upper 60'5 BF3/4 to mid 80's IBT/prime. I have ways of getting lower temps as they become more urgent I hope.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakey101*
> 
> Hey guys. So far I've got my 4690k up to 4.7ghz @ 1.31v on an H80i while delidded. My motherboard is an MSI Z97 Guard Pro with a beta bios. What voltages should I be giving this for 4.8ghz-5.0ghz? My temps can got from upper 60'5 BF3/4 to mid 80's IBT/prime. I have ways of getting lower temps as they become more urgent I hope.


I'm at the same with my 4670k 1.3v 4.7ghz but mine stops there even at 1.4v 4.8 does not work so try 1.4 at 4.8 if its stable then lower voltage till its not mine did boot at 1.55v at 5.0 on accident tho I have no Idea if it was stable I cant cool it that high ...


----------



## Dark Volker

I'm sure this question has been answered in other threads...
I see that people have been delidding they 4790k's. Say I did that to my 4790k and then a couple years from now needed to RMA. What would I need to do so that Intel accepts the RMA. Have people really been getting RMA's approved by just gluing their IHS back on? If so, what kind of glue? Just use some super glue like krazy glue so that it holds on nice and tight or does there need to be a slight thickness to the glue like it is from factory?


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> What would I need to do so that Intel accepts the RMA.


Once delidded - Its pretty much game over as far as warranty/RMA is concerned. Intel will not [and I would not expect them to] accept a delidded cpu for RMA.

However i wouldn't be surprised if some stores accept returns without checking the cpu upon return.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Once delidded - Its pretty much game over as far as warranty/RMA is concerned. Intel will not [and I would not expect them to] accept a delidded cpu for RMA.
> 
> However i wouldn't be surprised if some stores accept returns without checking the cpu upon return.


not true at all. I rma a 4670k that was delided. I was honest about it too. The intel rep could care less.

The op of this thread shows a chat log of an intel rep accepting a delided rma too.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide/0_10


----------



## jakey101

I'm testing 4.8ghz @ 1.36v.......1.905 in.


----------



## fleetfeather

As mentioned above, there have been past examples where delidded chips have been RMA'd.

Does Intel _have_ to accept your RMA request? No
_Will_ Intel accept your RMA request? Possibly


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> not true at all. I rma a 4670k that was delided. I was honest about it too. The intel rep could care less.


YMMV - while some have had successful delidded RMA returns it probably hinges on who processes the RMA at any given time.

If you get some stickler for the rules, then you will have a hard time getting a replacement cpu.

Intel's official warranty policy states the following:

Warranty is voided for the following reasons...

_damage to the Product due to external causes, including accident, problems with electrical power, abnormal electrical, mechanical or
environmental conditions, usage not in accordance with product instructions, misuse, neglect, alteration, repair, improper installation, or
improper testing;
OR
•
any Product which has been modified or operated outside of Intel's publicly available specifications or where the original identification
markings (trademark or serial number) has been removed, altered or obliterated from the Product_

So on a good day you may get your dead delidded cpu replaced but on a bad day you may not...


----------



## Dark Volker

Dang...maybe I will wait until all warranties have expired to delid this. I don't think I want to take a chance on not being able to RMA my 4790k especially since I purchased the PTPP coverage.

I guess it is time to ramp up on my custom loop's heat dissipation. Only 1x 240mm rad now I think I will add a 360 and another 120 or 240


----------



## jag3rmeiser

in love with my DC, ive upgrade from an I&-920 that was at 4.1 and pushing its last bit of life to this beast of a processor.

4.7 - 1.21v - 59-61c i cant complain. idles around 27-29c

http://valid.x86.fr/1peq8w


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> YMMV - while some have had successful delidded RMA returns it probably hinges on who processes the RMA at any given time.
> 
> If you get some stickler for the rules, then you will have a hard time getting a replacement cpu.
> 
> Intel's official warranty policy states the following:
> 
> Warranty is voided for the following reasons...
> 
> _damage to the Product due to external causes, including accident, problems with electrical power, abnormal electrical, mechanical or
> environmental conditions, usage not in accordance with product instructions, misuse, neglect, alteration, repair, improper installation, or
> improper testing;
> OR
> •
> any Product which has been modified or operated outside of Intel's publicly available specifications or where the original identification
> markings (trademark or serial number) has been removed, altered or obliterated from the Product_
> 
> So on a good day you may get your dead delidded cpu replaced but on a bad day you may not...


they do not even test the cpu when they recieve it ether. I asked the rep while he was in chat. They verify the numbers on the exposed portion of the pcb. Then ship the return. Its insanly easy. Re glue the ihs on the pcb nice and straight and no problem. I know a few ppl on here that have rma several delids successfully.


----------



## JackCY

Yeah unless someone actually looks at the CPU from the side? Where you could probably see there is something wrong with it?
Why and how do you RMA with Intel? O.O Here we never RMA with the manufacturer, would cost crazy to ship to them or even get any contact to RMA with most. Just RMA it with the shop where you bought it? Although they can also get rejected by Intel or who ever they bought it from if they check the CPU again, unlikely but can happen and your RMA gets rejected as user damage.

Why get PTPP? In such a case just push your CPU to the max and replace it easily if it dies no? What's the point of PTPP otherwise.

Delid = no warranty, no PTPP probably either.


----------



## Dark Volker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jag3rmeiser*
> 
> in love with my DC, ive upgrade from an I&-920 that was at 4.1 and pushing its last bit of life to this beast of a processor.
> 
> 4.7 - 1.21v - 59-61c i cant complain. idles around 27-29c
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/1peq8w


Nice chip you've got there if it is stable at 4.7GHz with 1.21v!

Mine is only stable at 4.7GHz with 1.35v.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BramSLI1*
> 
> Send me a PM and I'll look into it for you.


hey there, folks I need your help, I was pretty happy today that my Swiftech H220X should arrive, and after I got it and installed it frankly results seemed to be disappointing, but before I get disappointed I would like to clarify this with you guys.

it's either I'm doing something wrong or it's not really that impressive.

the CPU is 4790K motherboard is ROG VII Formula Z97

after installing I stressed it with latest Prime95 with small FFTs just for one minute, and these are the results



do you think these temps are normal for 4790K or maybe there is something wrong? honestly I don't think these temps are fine for a minute stress test with prime95.

idle temps are 32-33



BTW: no overclock everything runs at stock settings. vcore is 1.072

thanks.


----------



## Dark Volker

I get low to mid-90's with Prime95 new version(AVX instruction set) at 4.5-4.6GHz Vcore=1.185-1.225.

I think your load temps are a little high, maybe try reinstalling the block on the CPU? Remove block, clean TIM on IHS and block, apply new TIM(what method do you use??) and then reinstall block alternating tightening of corners as if you would do when properly installing lug nuts on a vehicle. Alternate the best you can anyway. This should provide even spread of TIM in all directions. If you remove your block that will give you a lot of info on how your TIM spread out. Maybe take some pictures of the IHS of CPU right after you remove the block and we can let you know if something doesn't seem right..

It could just be that cooler though, I have a custom loop so can't really compare that well.

Mine is in my first sig rig under all the cooling parts but, XSPC Raystorm CPU block, XSPC EX240mm radiator 4x XSPC Xinruilian 1650RPM fans in push/pull configuration , 7/16" ID x 5/8" OD tubing, Dual-bay 5.25" res with D5 vario pump(turned all the way up to 5 for now). For my fittings, I used white Bitspower rotary compression fittings with one of them being a 90° rotary compression fitting. These fittings are supposed to be high-flow and better than the barbs I used at first. For the coolant, I used distilled water with Dead-Water in it and there is also a Silver KillCoils in my loop. I just put the Silver KillCoils in my reservoir.


----------



## fleetfeather

Unmount the H220, mount the stock cooler, run p95 again.

If temps on the stock cooler are insane (higher than they were on the H220), RMA your chip. All 4790k's should not throttle on the stock HSF, assuming you've got a regular case with a bit of airflow.
If temps on the stock cooler are roughly the same as they were on your H220 (either the same or lower, but not any higher), remount you H220.

When you remount the H220 (assuming the chip isn't throttling with the stock HSF), double check that you've applied enough thermal paste, and make sure the pump is indeed getting power and spinning up.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> I get low to mid-90's with Prime95 new version(AVX instruction set) at 4.5-4.6GHz Vcore=1.185-1.225.
> 
> I think your load temps are a little high, maybe try reinstalling the block on the CPU? Remove block, clean TIM on IHS and block, apply new TIM(what method do you use??) and then reinstall block alternating tightening of corners as if you would do when properly installing lug nuts on a vehicle. Alternate the best you can anyway. This should provide even spread of TIM in all directions. If you remove your block that will give you a lot of info on how your TIM spread out. Maybe take some pictures of the IHS of CPU right after you remove the block and we can let you know if something doesn't seem right..
> 
> It could just be that cooler though, I have a custom loop so can't really compare that well.
> 
> Mine is in my first sig rig under all the cooling parts but, XSPC Raystorm CPU block, XSPC EX240mm radiator 4x XSPC Xinruilian 1650RPM fans in push/pull configuration , 7/16" ID x 5/8" OD tubing, Dual-bay 5.25" res with D5 vario pump(turned all the way up to 5 for now). For my fittings, I used white Bitspower rotary compression fittings with one of them being a 90° rotary compression fitting. These fittings are supposed to be high-flow and better than the barbs I used at first. For the coolant, I used distilled water with Dead-Water in it and there is also a Silver KillCoils in my loop. I just put the Silver KillCoils in my reservoir.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Unmount the H220, mount the stock cooler, run p95 again.
> 
> If temps on the stock cooler are insane (higher than they were on the H220), RMA your chip. All 4790k's should not throttle on the stock HSF, assuming you've got a regular case with a bit of airflow.
> If temps on the stock cooler are roughly the same as they were on your H220 (either the same or lower, but not any higher), remount you H220.
> 
> When you remount the H220 (assuming the chip isn't throttling with the stock HSF), double check that you've applied enough thermal paste, and make sure the pump is indeed getting power and spinning up.


I'll try in the morning to mount stock fan and see if temps are higher or identical, but here is an interesting thing.

previously I had other VII Formula and other 4790K and had H105 cooler with them, and I was getting the same temps as with these new ones, I've RMAed all 3 of them two weeks ago and just today got another brand VII Formula another brand new 4790K and replaced H105 with H220x but still the temps are high as it used to be with my previously owned H105, VII Formula and 4790K.

isn't this strange? essentially I thought I very badly lost silicon lottery, but this is my second 4790k with second VII Formula and different cooler that should of supposedly be better? in terms of TIM I'm almost certain I've done right amount of it and the CPU block sits on CPU pretty tightly... this is really frustrating at this point.

Somebody in other thread told me it could of be because of such a low vcore I've which is 1.072, could this be true?

BTW: the Prime96 I'm running is 28.5 version with small FFTs.
thanks guys.


----------



## JackCY

I have to correct this.
If temps on the stock cooler are roughly the same as they were on your H220 (either the same or lower, but not any higher), send the H220x to me









There is some issue with the fans, watch out to connect and use them properly. 



 But you have the H220x, not sure what is the difference but seems quite a bit different compared to H220.
Probably something to do with PWM/voltage control on the helix fans.

As others said mount the CPU block correctly, ensure that everything is running.

But as I read more, well if you want to throw the H220x to a garbage bin, send it to me instead









What TIM do you use and how?
Tried any other board or update the UEFI? Verify the temps are reported correctly?
Try the stock cooler for sure.

Forgot to plug in a pump?

Low Vcore will give you lower temps. Check that your mobo is not boosting the Vcore when running Prime95 sky high as you have it on stock = auto, it could happen.


----------



## saint19

Hi guys...

Posting here with a G3258 @ 6GHz...non stable off course.....

http://valid.canardpc.com/d19rtg


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Hi guys...
> 
> Posting here with a G3258 @ 6GHz...non stable off course.....
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d19rtg


1.963V holy balls


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> 1.963V holy balls


And that was because the motherboard don't let me set more voltage...


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> And that was because the motherboard don't let me set more voltage...


Haha I thought so at such a high OC seems like VCORE would be left for the board to set... what were your temps, this was with LN2 I presume?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Hey guys I am trying to sell my ROG z97 Hero with 4790K, for 500 bucks + 5 bucks shipping, do you guys know where I could sell those items apart from ebay? THOSE FEES KILL!


It might take a minute to sale it seeing how you are wanting retail area prices. I think at 25 rep you can sale it here. It would have to be a good clocker.


----------



## Dark Volker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Hi guys...
> 
> Posting here with a G3258 @ 6GHz...non stable off course.....
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d19rtg


Yeah, that is a lot of voltage for no sub-zero cooling.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Haha I thought so at such a high OC seems like VCORE would be left for the board to set... what were your temps, this was with LN2 I presume?


Temps was around -130°C to -150°C
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> Yeah, that is a lot of voltage for no sub-zero cooling.


It's sub-zero cooling...1.9V at normal temps is an dead note for any CPU.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Yeah unless someone actually looks at the CPU from the side? Where you could probably see there is something wrong with it?
> Why and how do you RMA with Intel? O.O Here we never RMA with the manufacturer, would cost crazy to ship to them or even get any contact to RMA with most. Just RMA it with the shop where you bought it? Although they can also get rejected by Intel or who ever they bought it from if they check the CPU again, unlikely but can happen and your RMA gets rejected as user damage.
> 
> Why get PTPP? In such a case just push your CPU to the max and replace it easily if it dies no? What's the point of PTPP otherwise.
> 
> Delid = no warranty, no PTPP probably either.


my personal 4670k was throwing a cpu light with no post. It was 7 months after I delided it. I also had a intel tunning plan however the Intel rep told me cpu light on with no display is covered in standard warranty. I used a black 2 part epoxy and rejoined the ihs. It looked perfect from the sides.

if you want to tell them its delided then they ask you to return it to oem condition. It will be rma.

If you dnt want to tell them and the ihs is back on straght. It will get rma. Not sugesting this, just saying.

Intel has the most straight forward easy to rma warranty I ever used.

I had my new cpu in 8 days from the first chat. They allow cross shipping that makes it even faster if you need.

I see what you mean though. I would not think the distributor would accept rma after delid.


----------



## glm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> previously I had other VII Formula and other 4790K and had H105 cooler with them, and I was getting the same temps as with these new ones, I've RMAed all 3 of them two weeks ago and just today got another brand VII Formula another brand new 4790K and replaced H105 with H220x but still the temps are high as it used to be with my previously owned H105, VII Formula and 4790K.


This makes it look like it is something you are doing the same wrong way OR something that was not changed is causing the problem.

What is the RPM of the water pump? Is it at max RPM? What program are you using to check pump and fan speed?

Is there enough pressure on the water block mount? Take a close look at the back plate for proper fit.

I thought I could come up with more ideas, but now am drawing a blank!


----------



## DANZAS4321

So my chip was running warm at defaults. dropped voltage from 1.272 to 1.2 and still as stable as ever with 11 degrees drop in temps







OCCt maxes at 77 degrees. seems that the die is covered in the TIM weird though. core 3 maxes at 68, core 1 at 77 :/ Not delidding though as im scared i might kill it and also i couldnt afford to replace it


----------



## WiLd FyeR

People still delidding these chips? Thought intel put better TIM.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> Dang...maybe I will wait until all warranties have expired to delid this. I don't think I want to take a chance on not being able to RMA my 4790k especially since I purchased the PTPP coverage.
> 
> I guess it is time to ramp up on my custom loop's heat dissipation. Only 1x 240mm rad now I think I will add a 360 and another 120 or 240


To be honest the chances of you needing to rma a cpu in a few years is highly unlikely unless you are pushing some extreme voltages. I.e it wont die at like 1.4v so long as your not running it with the intel stock cooler.

The thing to worry about is the risk of killing it during the delid process. I was a first timer with my 4790K and just took it steady with a blade since I tried the vice method and that didnt work at all (I even dropped it on a hard tile floor and the corner crushed a little but it still works!)

Best tip I got in this thread was to heat it up with a hair dryer, this loosened the glue immensly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> People still delidding these chips? Thought intel put better TIM.


Yep, the new tim only dropped temps like 5C max, still needs to be delidded past a certain point. My temps now max out at 65c at full load at 4.7ghz/1.26v vcore.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I will post this again ' Chillputer ' no delid here .......... yet









http://valid.x86.fr/ydhncu


----------



## klepp0906

why did you put what people are hoping for in the chart? lol. I'm hoping for 6.0 but I'm likely gonna keep on hoping... some of those numbers are preposterous. And are those just boasts or personal declarations of stability. I saw a few on there that i can guarantee you aren't stable by any measure of the word. (i use "few" loosely).

Course what do i know









I expect the same degree of objectivity so what follows should be taken with a grain of salt. However once im done with this round of stress testing I'll add a few ss with specs and proof of stability. Without such its next to a worthless resource imho.

Until then - on water its took me 1.42v for 4.9 stable and its actually a very good chip. Anyone who claims lower should be viewed with the same skepticism as you should view me with as we speak. With that said, it will run stable a tad lower at the cost of uncore/dram frequency but i was willing to spend the extra voltage for the extra uncore/dram. I always shoot for best performance/24/7 overclock. Otherwise I can actually get 5.0 stable but i have to run my ram at 1333 and my uncore at 35 and my voltage at almost 1.5 which is ok temp wise on all non avx/2 tests but its too much vcore for me for a 24/7 anyhow.

either way, I'm getting off topic.

Point of the post was just to question the veracity and meaning of the chart. If its meant to be a resource it should be cleaned up. In our field, baselines are very important. As they say, A for effort though







After all, its more than I did right?







I had hoped to have something similar to the 4770k one which in some ways it is, but in others it falls short. Either way, dont take this as a lack of gratitude because i know damn well how much effort and time it takes to get that together. This is exactly why myself and others seek out something similar. So we have a means of comparison without having to weed through endless pages of posts.

Of course if its due for an update and you know that, or plan on it... forget everything i said







(almost everything anyhow!)


----------



## DarthBaggins

looks like I might be looking into De-lidding soon, tired of seeing two cores in low to mid 60's in full load and the others at 70-74c. But I will be picking up some new TIM tonight and get that XSPC crap off of my cpu and water block.







if it doesn't drop it by 4-5c I'll be de-lidding


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> why did you put what people are hoping for in the chart? lol. I'm hoping for 6.0 but I'm likely gonna keep on hoping... some of those numbers are preposterous.


Better read the thread. It's not just the list of reports. I've found out that a lot of people report "overclocks" that are just validations, not 24/7 setups that are stable, even for light gaming/loading.

e.g. a general average appears to be 4.6G sub-1.3v and the better and rarer chips start at 4.7G <1.3v, but the list of reports might give the illusion that the average is 4.7.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> People still delidding these chips? Thought intel put better TIM.


TIM wasnt/isnt the problem. And temps can always be lower


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Better read the thread. It's not just the list of reports. I've found out that a lot of people report "overclocks" that are just validations, not 24/7 setups that are stable, even for light gaming/loading.


thats what i figured. Oh well








I'd like to think theirs a resource like this available somewhere but if it isnt here it isnt anywhere imo


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> looks like I might be looking into De-lidding soon, tired of seeing two cores in low to mid 60's in full load and the others at 70-74c. But I will be picking up some new TIM tonight and get that XSPC crap off of my cpu and water block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it doesn't drop it by 4-5c I'll be de-lidding


its DEAN!!

but anyhow... i suggest delidding anyhow if your willing ot take the risk, but dont expect it to change or fix your core temp differences.

Im stressing as we speak and am running a delidded chip naked and my highest core is 71 and lowest is 60. 71/65/63/60 to be exact. Under AVX tests the difference gets even greater.

Just playing devils advocate is all <3

~15ish difference is pretty much par for the course.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Better read the thread. It's not just the list of reports. I've found out that a lot of people report "overclocks" that are just validations, not 24/7 setups that are stable, even for light gaming/loading.
> 
> 
> 
> thats what i figured. Oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think theirs a resource like this available somewhere but if it isnt here it isnt anywhere imo
Click to expand...

It would be hard to make one anyway. A lot of people report something and come back and say "oops, It's not that stable after all" etc. That's why I figured an average is like 4.6 and not 4.7, since I kept seeing tons of people getting - eventually - 4.6 and only the luckiest 4.7 or more on 24/7 stable setups.


----------



## scracy

We all know stability
is highly subjective..some like prime 95 others Aida 64 XTU etc etc....but yeah cpu z validation doesn't mean much.


----------



## $ilent

I put "hoping for" for two reasons. Firstly when I started the thread the new cpus werent out and secondly it seemed like a fun thing to do since there was a lot of buzz in the air regarding how well they would overclock.

As to the stability, to be honest I didnt want to force people to do XX amount of hours stability testing before being welcome to join the club, since not everyone wants to do that, plus there is no single way to determine full stability, whereas before with sandy and ivy it was a pretty safe bet to assume stability with a long prime pass, haswell seems different. I.e I cant pass prime95 for more than minutes with my cpu, but its been [email protected] (100% load) for about 4 days now nonestop.

This isnt a DC 100% stable club, its just a club for owners to post their results, discuss the cpus, have a laugh etc.


----------



## scracy

Can't say my devils canyon is 100% stable at 5Ghz but stable enough for 3d Mark 11, Pc Mark 7 but considering it is very stable at 4.8 Ghz @1.33v I'm very happy with the result. My old 4770k wouldn't even validate above 4.8Ghz..


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I put "hoping for" for two reasons. Firstly when I started the thread the new cpus werent out and secondly it seemed like a fun thing to do since there was a lot of buzz in the air regarding how well they would overclock.
> 
> As to the stability, to be honest I didnt want to force people to do XX amount of hours stability testing before being welcome to join the club, since not everyone wants to do that, plus there is no single way to determine full stability, whereas before with sandy and ivy it was a pretty safe bet to assume stability with a long prime pass, haswell seems different. I.e I cant pass prime95 for more than minutes with my cpu, but its been [email protected] (100% load) for about 4 days now nonestop.
> 
> This isnt a DC 100% stable club, its just a club for owners to post their results, discuss the cpus, have a laugh etc.


Yeah clubs should be for owners. 100% stability is an illusion anyway and some people are right to not seek it. e.g. I run a smallFFTs for 2 minutes and a blend for 5 and then I'm perfectly stable for the low loading I do now, and I don't want to degrade the cpu on the testing when I don't even need to do something that goes above 40% usage at all.


----------



## Earth Dog

You don't degrade the CPU by stress testing it...at least any appreciable amount anyway. You are an enthusiast and will easily upgrade before the negligible at best degradation from stress testing.

But I agree a CPUz SS is one thing, ANY kind of stability is another. I would have setup a "one hour P95 (v28.5) blend" or something. CPUz doesn't mean squat. For all we know, the person BSOD after the validation so what good is that data?

Oh well.


----------



## $ilent

CPUz SS is to for ownership proof, not stable.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Earth Dog*
> 
> You are an enthusiast and will easily upgrade before the negligible at best degradation from stress testing.


I won't. And it might be damaged when some people go to like 1.4v+ for 'testing'. I'm one of those "enthusiasts' that are enthusiastic about making a good purchase, overclocking at a good middle-ground, and then enthusiastically making it run very reliably for up to 2 years or more.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I won't. And it might be damaged when some people go to like 1.4v+ for 'testing'. I'm one of those "enthusiasts' that are enthusiastic about making a good purchase, overclocking at a good middle-ground, and then enthusiastically making it run very reliably for up to 2 years or more.


Same here


----------



## JackCY

The stats in the chart are mostly useless, since temps are random and there is no stability column.
Feel free to boot up at 5 giggles make a CPU-Z validation and BSOD









It's a little different but still not precise in the Haswell statistics thread where there is stability recommended and stability column present.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> The stats in the chart are mostly useless, since temps are random and there is no stability column.
> Feel free to boot up at 5 giggles make a CPU-Z validation and BSOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little different but still not precise in the Haswell statistics thread where there is stability recommended and stability column present.


Someone obviously hasnt read post #8119.


----------



## opt33

It would be nice just for educational value of range of overclocks, data collecting, to have a standard overnight test to pass (not call it stability) that all would be willing to run, like encoding with same source file, etc. It is something that many do anyways, not a big issue to run overnight, and would be a comparable measure of stability and temps. Even if wouldnt pass linx/prime, that isnt relevant since all using same hurdle, and easy to extrapolate to other tests. You would then have some data to work with, granted though that wasnt purpose of this thread. Maybe for broadwell


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Yeah clubs should be for owners. 100% stability is an illusion anyway and some people are right to not seek it. e.g. I run a smallFFTs for 2 minutes and a blend for 5 and then I'm perfectly stable for the low loading I do now, and I don't want to degrade the cpu on the testing when I don't even need to do something that goes above 40% usage at all.


got a thread like that for ivy bridge, you should make one for haswell.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/0_50


----------



## windowszp

Is my chip under-performing or is my cooler just terrible?
I tried an OC on my new 4790k. I did 4.4 @ v1.18 and could only run cinebench, with max temps of 80c! That's withing 1 minute or two.
I fired up ibt very high 8 threads, and it went to 97c in seconds. So i closed that immediately

This is my cooler:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835494014
Mobo is MSI z97 PC Mate


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> Is my chip under-performing or is my cooler just terrible?
> I tried an OC on my new 4790k. I did 4.4 @ v1.18 and could only run cinebench, with max temps of 80c! That's withing 1 minute or two.
> I fired up ibt very high 8 threads, and it went to 97c in seconds. So i closed that immediately
> 
> This is my cooler:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835494014
> Mobo is MSI z97 PC Mate


I got an H90 for my 4670k ay 4.7ghz 1.3v and my Idle is 35c and Running x264 benchmark I only hit 70 max ... Go get water Buy a newegg refurb one they are brand new ..


----------



## windowszp

I actually had a h90 for my 4770k and was not pleased with it. Temps were too high and the constant pump noise is not something i want to hear again. No wc for me









I got this cooler at newegg for $30. It was this or cm 212evo, but picked this due to aesthetics, and they are both 120mm, this has higher rpm aswell.

Might get a better cooler later on though.

@4.4 GHZ I'm getting 9.65 on CB11.5
Is that a bit lower or normal?


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> I actually had a h90 for my 4770k and was not pleased with it. Temps were too high and the constant pump noise is not something i want to hear again. No wc for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this cooler at newegg for $30. It was this or cm 212evo, but picked this due to aesthetics, and they are both 120mm, this has higher rpm aswell.
> 
> Might get a better cooler later on though.
> 
> @4.4 GHZ I'm getting 9.65 on CB11.5
> Is that a bit lower or normal?


For some reason My hyper 212 Is way worse then my H90 and my H90 was the first pump not to buzz on me like my H80 and H50 do . But I do have a Roswell Thor case with crazy air flow ..


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> I actually had a h90 for my 4770k and was not pleased with it. Temps were too high and the constant pump noise is not something i want to hear again. No wc for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this cooler at newegg for $30. It was this or cm 212evo, but picked this due to aesthetics, and they are both 120mm, this has higher rpm aswell.
> 
> Might get a better cooler later on though.
> 
> @4.4 GHZ I'm getting 9.65 on CB11.5
> Is that a bit lower or normal?


never buy AIO,after some time the pump go wild.had h320 and the pump gone wild after 1 month.
there are watercooling kits with all it needs,rad,pump,res,tubes,fittings etc etc for 100$ more,and u get better cooling without the fear that something will happen.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> yep lot of definitions for prime stable, but to me looks like below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; ( plus I run mine like intel supplies at stock, higher vcore than necessary for a margin of error... so can load windows and flash bios on my settings, since I consider it as stable as stock).


are you running small FFTs or 1344 setting ? is your cpu delidid ?


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> never buy AIO,after some time the pump go wild.had h320 and the pump gone wild after 1 month.
> there are watercooling kits with all it needs,rad,pump,res,tubes,fittings etc etc for 100$ more,and u get better cooling without the fear that something will happen.


how about if you have no experience with custom water loops and you don't know any one who can teach you how to install it ?


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> how about if you have no experience with custom water loops and you don't know any one who can teach you how to install it ?


this is the kit i want but im scared to mess it up and leak coolent into my computer

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA3TR1C10944&cm_re=water_cooling_system-_-9SIA3TR1C10944-_-Product


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> are you running small FFTs or 1344 setting ? is your cpu delidid ?


Im running prime blend with memory set to 10mb , so goes through all ffts from 8K to 4096K. Prior to delid, the 8k to 16k ffts on blend hit 100C, so couldnt run it. After delid with clp, temps are high 50s during larger ffts, high 70's during small ffts..


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I have to correct this.
> If temps on the stock cooler are roughly the same as they were on your H220 (either the same or lower, but not any higher), send the H220x to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some issue with the fans, watch out to connect and use them properly.
> 
> 
> 
> But you have the H220x, not sure what is the difference but seems quite a bit different compared to H220.
> Probably something to do with PWM/voltage control on the helix fans.
> 
> As others said mount the CPU block correctly, ensure that everything is running.
> 
> But as I read more, well if you want to throw the H220x to a garbage bin, send it to me instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What TIM do you use and how?
> Tried any other board or update the UEFI? Verify the temps are reported correctly?
> Try the stock cooler for sure.
> 
> Forgot to plug in a pump?
> 
> Low Vcore will give you lower temps. Check that your mobo is not boosting the Vcore when running Prime95 sky high as you have it on stock = auto, it could happen.


Thanks for helping me out







today I've remounted the black, cleaned the plate applied new thermal, checked wiring, everything is plugged, pump and fans are plugged, running at max speed through BIOS, here are some info that might help you to help me









ambient temps: 23C
case(motherboard) temps: 30C
CPU configuration is: 4x4.4GHz, 1.251V



any clues what's happening?







thanks again.


----------



## opt33

Either task manager is wrong or you are throttling. If your temps are not causing throttling did you turn off or to max all the current limits/protection settings in your bios.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Ok so my board default set my 4790K to 1.272v. Peaking at 91 degrees under OCCT. Now after dropping vcore to 1.2v i am still perfectly stable and dont pass 78 degrees in OCCT. Weird why my BIOs set the default that high


----------



## RetiredAssassin

I'm also curious, please if a few of you guys could take your time and help me, I'd need your stats on an instance

I'd need the following

4790K or 4690K
prime95 28.5(latest) with small FFTs just for a minute.
all four cores running 4x4.4GHz
what;s your vecore?
motherboard(case temps)?
cooling solution?(to compare with my scenario your cooler better be an AIO as well)

so if you have this info please help me figure out what's wrong with me because this is really frustrating for me:thinking:


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> Thanks for helping me out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today I've remounted the black, cleaned the plate applied new thermal, checked wiring, everything is plugged, pump and fans are plugged, running at max speed through BIOS, here are some info that might help you to help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambient temps: 23C
> case(motherboard) temps: 30C
> CPU configuration is: 4x4.4GHz, 1.251V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any clues what's happening?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Either task manager is wrong or you are throttling. If your temps are not causing throttling did you turn off or to max all the current limits/protection settings in your bios.


I did not touch anything in BIOS, but I don't think my task manage is wrong because in BIOS it says "sync all cores" under Extreme Tweaking category and multiplier is set to 44 as far as I know, let me make sure that and repost again.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Im running prime blend with memory set to 10mb , so goes through all ffts from 8K to 4096K. Prior to delid, the 8k to 16k ffts on blend hit 100C, so couldnt run it. After delid with clp, temps are high 50s during larger ffts, high 70's during small ffts..


I have my chip delidid to . I have a 4.7ghz profile and a 4.8ghz profile . my 4.7ghz profile is 1.255v typed in my bios and when I run prime95 version 28.5 small FFTs my full load in cpu-z is 1.28v and my max temperature is 78c . my 4.8ghz profile is 1.295v typed in my bios and when I run prime95 version 28.5 small FFTs my full load in cpu-z is 1.32v and my max temp is 83c . these temps are after running prime95 version 28.5 for 2 hours for both profiles . I did not feel there was a need to run prime95 version 28.5 for more then that . because I ran occt for 10 hours with both profiles and I am stable


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> how about if you have no experience with custom water loops and you don't know any one who can teach you how to install it ?


well...you are a particular case here on OCN








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> this is the kit i want but im scared to mess it up and leak coolent into my computer
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA3TR1C10944&cm_re=water_cooling_system-_-9SIA3TR1C10944-_-Product


that kit looks pretty bad.

take a look at Alphacool D5/ST - Sets

http://www.aquatuning.de/water-cooling/kits-und-systems/


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> this is the kit i want but im scared to mess it up and leak coolent into my computer
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA3TR1C10944&cm_re=water_cooling_system-_-9SIA3TR1C10944-_-Product


If I where you I would wait for the swiftech h220x is released
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> this is the kit i want but im scared to mess it up and leak coolent into my computer
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA3TR1C10944&cm_re=water_cooling_system-_-9SIA3TR1C10944-_-Product


if i was in the market for cpu cooling i would get a swiftech h220x .i think custom water loops are nice but there a hassle you have to flush the liquid every six months .


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> If I where you I would wait for the swiftech h220x is released
> if i was in the market for cpu cooling i would get a swiftech h220x .i think custom water loops are nice but there a hassle you have to flush the liquid every six months .


well yeah,only you will flush it every week


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> well...you are a particular case here on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that kit looks pretty bad.
> 
> take a look at Alphacool D5/ST - Sets
> 
> http://www.aquatuning.de/water-cooling/kits-und-systems/


what's that supposed to mean i am a particular case on ocn ?


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> well yeah,only you will flush it every week


i would definitely want it running at peek performance all the time but i would not flush it every week maybe every 3 months at the most


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Ok so my board default set my 4790K to 1.272v. Peaking at 91 degrees under OCCT. Now after dropping vcore to 1.2v i am still perfectly stable and dont pass 78 degrees in OCCT. Weird why my BIOs set the default that high


do you have multi core enhancement enabled ?


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> do you have multi core enhancement enabled ?


Never heard of it. Also, whats a Red screen crash in Bf4?







Just had one but my PC is OCCt and IBt stable :/


----------



## Marc79

Might be GPU/Driver related.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Just snagged some shin etsu TiM,







This should be an improvement over the XSPC TiM


----------



## RetiredAssassin

I'm also curious, please if a few of you guys could take your time and help me, I'd need your stats running p95 28.5v with small FTTs just for a minute.

I'd need the following

4790K or 4690K
prime95 28.5(latest) with small FFTs just for a minute.
all four cores running 4x4.4GHz
what;s your vecore?
motherboard(case temps)?
cooling solution?(to compare with my scenario your cooler better be an AIO as well)

so if you have this info please help me figure out what's wrong with me because this is really frustrating for me









for some reason I'm getting extremely high temps on load with p95 28.5v with small FTTs, under minute my temps fly to 87-88 and I can't do anything about it


----------



## error-id10t

Well you're missing one pretty large requirement there, specify vcore. Nobody is running AUTO and if they are, then they're doing it wrong. I know you're talking stock more than likely but even at stock you won't run AUTO vcore.


----------



## Costas

......and make that Vcore under heavy load... not just at idle...









Here's mine but at 4.8Ghz - I'll grab the details for 4.4Ghz when I get home this evening. I know my 4.8Ghz stats off the top of my head as I run this setup 24/7.

4790K
prime95 28.5(latest) with small FFTs just for a minute.
all four cores running 4x4.8GHz [Cache @ 4.6GHz]
what;s your vecore? [VID=2.90v] Vcore Under load = 1.31v
motherboard(case temps)? Case temps are only 1 or 2 deg C above ambient
cooling solution? - Custom loop 2 x 480mm rads 1x 780Ti GPU cooled as well.

Core temps jump between 85and 90C as soon as I execute the default small FFT setup in Prime 95 v28.5. The temps max around 90 to 95C if run much longer eg 2Hrs etc.

CPU is NOT delidded.

I'll test running at lower Vcore and at 4.4Ghz later this evening for you and report back [at work atm].


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Never heard of it. Also, whats a Red screen crash in Bf4?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had one but my PC is OCCt and IBt stable :/


I mean do you have all 4 cores @ 4.4ghz or do you have your chip @ intels default with 1 core at 4.4ghz and another core @ 4.3ghz and so on


----------



## opt33

For prime 28.5 small ffts at 4.4 and 1.25v (what you listed in another post) I got 84C prior to delidding, and that is with custom water and 2 large rads. Ie your temps are normal.

After I delidded and changed tim to liquid metal, now my temps for same are 63C.

You could reduce your temps by reducing vcore at 4.4 though.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> For prime 28.5 small ffts at 4.4 and 1.25v (what you listed in another post) I got 84C prior to delidding, and that is with custom water and 2 large rads. Ie your temps are normal.
> 
> After I delidded and changed tim to liquid metal, now my temps for same are 63C.
> 
> You could reduce your temps by reducing vcore at 4.4 though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> ......and make that Vcore under heavy load... not just at idle...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Well you're missing one pretty large requirement there, specify vcore. Nobody is running AUTO and if they are, then they're doing it wrong. I know you're talking stock more than likely but even at stock you won't run AUTO vcore.


my vcore is 1.072 in BIOS but p95 raises it up when automatically, some screen shots.





I also just run Intel Burn Test with "maximum" configurations and my temps were 80-81 under 5 mins.

any advice/ suggestions are welcomed guys, please help figure out if I'm indeed having overheating issues or it just seems to me?


----------



## blurp

I'm in the same range as opt33 with Prime 28.5 all cores @ 4.4 1.2v not delidded. I reach 82-83C. Decided not to go further since I got 92 C @ 4.6 1.26 and eventually would crash after 30-60 min. Custom Water cooling : 2 x 240 mm rads + Gentle typhoons 1800 rpm. Ambient temp 24C


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> I'm also curious, please if a few of you guys could take your time and help me, I'd need your stats running p95 28.5v with small FTTs just for a minute.
> 
> I'd need the following
> 
> 4790K or 4690K
> prime95 28.5(latest) with small FFTs just for a minute.
> all four cores running 4x4.4GHz
> what;s your vecore?
> motherboard(case temps)?
> cooling solution?(to compare with my scenario your cooler better be an AIO as well)
> 
> so if you have this info please help me figure out what's wrong with me because this is really frustrating for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason I'm getting extremely high temps on load with p95 28.5v with small FTTs, under minute my temps fly to 87-88 and I can't do anything about it


before I delidid my chip I ran prime95 version 28.5 small FFTs my temps hit 91c after 15 seconds . now that I have my chip delidid with cool laboratory liquid pro in between the die and the hs when I run prime95 version 28.5 @ 4.7ghz using 1.28v under full load my max temp only hits 78c @ 4.8ghz using 1.32v under full load my max temp hits 83c . my cooler is a corsair h100i


----------



## cjg1991

Just built my new rig, upgraded from an FX 8320 to an i7 4790k, been doing a little overclock so far and its stable for IBT, hoping to push up to around 4.8









http://valid.x86.fr/6lx128


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjg1991*
> 
> Just built my new rig, upgraded from an FX 8320 to an i7 4790k, been doing a little overclock so far and its stable for IBT, hoping to push up to around 4.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/6lx128


where are your temperatures ?


----------



## cjg1991

Around 80c - 85c but I need to reapply the thermal compound and reseat the heatsink.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjg1991*
> 
> Around 80c - 85c but I need to reapply the thermal compound and reseat the heatsink.


what kind of cooler do you have ?


----------



## cjg1991

When I say heatsink I ment Liquid cooling, I have the Corsair H105 but I'm still using the thermal compound which came on it so I definitely need to reapply.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjg1991*
> 
> When I say heatsink I ment Liquid cooling, I have the Corsair H105 but I'm still using the thermal compound which came on it so I definitely need to reapply.


the thermal paste that corsair uses is the best when I re mounted my corsair h100i using different thermal paste my temps went up . I tried a lot of different thermal paste and they could not beat the corsairs pre applied thermal paste . the only thermal paste that was a able to tie the corsairs pre applied paste is gelid gc extreme . or if you use coollaboratory liquid pro your temps will go down 3c . rite now I have my chip delidid with coollaboratory liquid pro in between the hs and the die and in between the hs and the heat sink . I know people suggest not to use coolaboratory liquid pro in between the hs and the heat sink but when I applied it in between my hs and the heat sink my temps went down another 3c from when I had gelid gc extreme applied in between the hs and the heat sink


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> ......and make that Vcore under heavy load... not just at idle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine but at 4.8Ghz - I'll grab the details for 4.4Ghz when I get home this evening. I know my 4.8Ghz stats off the top of my head as I run this setup 24/7.
> 
> 4790K
> prime95 28.5(latest) with small FFTs just for a minute.
> all four cores running 4x4.8GHz [Cache @ 4.6GHz]
> what;s your vecore? [VID=2.90v] Vcore Under load = 1.31v
> motherboard(case temps)? Case temps are only 1 or 2 deg C above ambient
> cooling solution? - Custom loop 2 x 480mm rads 1x 780Ti GPU cooled as well.
> 
> Core temps jump between 85and 90C as soon as I execute the default small FFT setup in Prime 95 v28.5. The temps max around 90 to 95C if run much longer eg 2Hrs etc.
> 
> CPU is NOT delidded.
> 
> I'll test running at lower Vcore and at 4.4Ghz later this evening for you and report back [at work atm].


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> For prime 28.5 small ffts at 4.4 and 1.25v (what you listed in another post) I got 84C prior to delidding, and that is with custom water and 2 large rads. Ie your temps are normal.
> 
> After I delidded and changed tim to liquid metal, now my temps for same are 63C.
> 
> You could reduce your temps by reducing vcore at 4.4 though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blurp*
> 
> I'm in the same range as opt33 with Prime 28.5 all cores @ 4.4 1.2v not delidded. I reach 82-83C. Decided not to go further since I got 92 C @ 4.6 1.26 and eventually would crash after 30-60 min. Custom Water cooling : 2 x 240 mm rads + Gentle typhoons 1800 rpm. Ambient temp 24C


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> before I delidid my chip I ran prime95 version 28.5 small FFTs my temps hit 91c after 15 seconds . now that I have my chip delidid with cool laboratory liquid pro in between the die and the hs when I run prime95 version 28.5 @ 4.7ghz using 1.28v under full load my max temp only hits 78c @ 4.8ghz using 1.32v under full load my max temp hits 83c . my cooler is a corsair h100i


thanks guys for responses







after reading all of your comments it seems like mine isn't overheating, I guess these temps are common along Devil's Canyons, I was too worried for getting 87-88 with small FFTs, but I guess everything is fine at this point, thanks


----------



## glm1

For RetiredAssassin:

4790K - HT On - 4.5GHz - VID 1.25 (max vcore during test 1.28)
Corsair H110 (tim IC Diamond)

Ambient 72*F
P95 28.5 Small ffts eight threads
Max Core temps after two minutes 87 - 93 - 90 - 81

numbers from HWiNFO

After building, I had to re-seat the Corsair backplate, one corner was turned and not all the way in. Look carefully at yours.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> thanks guys for responses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after reading all of your comments it seems like mine isn't overheating, I guess these temps are common along Devil's Canyons, I was too worried for getting 87-88 with small FFTs, but I guess everything is fine at this point, thanks


Geeze im glad im running a chiller . That's a bit too close to the to the thermal limit ? I personally would if I could help it go no higher than 80c when stress testing


----------



## Costas

Thermal limit is 100C, so plenty of headroom left...lol

80/90C is not such a big deal when stress testing - Need to remember that these temps are internal die temperatures and not the actual external temp of the IHS etc.

Its quite common to have internal temps in semiconductors up at what you may think are relatively high levels without too many problems.

Just think what a CPU with a stock cooler would be running at even set to default voltages and clocks but with a relatively high ambient temp.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Thermal limit is 100C, so plenty of headroom left...lol
> 
> 80/90C is not such a big deal when stress testing - Need to remember that these temps are internal die temperatures and not the actual external temp of the IHS etc.
> 
> Its quite common to have internal temps in semiconductors up at what you may think are relatively high levels without too many problems.
> 
> Just think what a CPU with a stock cooler would be running at even set to default voltages and clocks but with a relatively high ambient temp.


Yeah good call mate . I don't stress test at ambient anymore


----------



## [email protected]

Can anyone give me info about Digi VRM settings, LLC etc.?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also curious, please if a few of you guys could take your time and help me, I'd need your stats on an instance
> 
> I'd need the following
> 
> 4790K or 4690K
> prime95 28.5(latest) with small FFTs just for a minute.
> all four cores running 4x4.4GHz
> what;s your vecore?
> motherboard(case temps)?
> cooling solution?(to compare with my scenario your cooler better be an AIO as well)
> 
> so if you have this info please help me figure out what's wrong with me because this is really frustrating for me:thinking:
> 
> Thanks for helping me out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today I've remounted the black, cleaned the plate applied new thermal, checked wiring, everything is plugged, pump and fans are plugged, running at max speed through BIOS, here are some info that might help you to help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambient temps: 23C
> case(motherboard) temps: 30C
> CPU configuration is: 4x4.4GHz, 1.251V
> 
> 
> 
> any clues what's happening?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again.


You run high voltage for 4.4GHz. I'm now testing 4.6GHz at 1.250V. Can't run Prime95 small at this voltage anymore on air HR-02. Otherwise 4.4GHz @ 1.170V runs with temps. at maximum similar as your maximum, somewhere close to 90C if I remember, stopped running small once I got to 1.200V as it is too much for my cooler. This is on 4690K.

Your 4790K stocks at 4.4GHz with 1.250V? That's probably the excessive stock voltage given by Intel. You shouldn't need more than 1.200V for 4.4GHz on an alright average chip. There will always be variance though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Can anyone give me info about Digi VRM settings, LLC etc.?


Read the sticky threads?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide
Read the manual of your Mobo?
Read the info in UEFI?
It's usually explained there.


----------



## [email protected]

-I did.
-I know there is but they are not detailed explanation.
Looking that thread now.


----------



## Costas

@ Retired Assassin..........

As promised - Here is my 4790K at 4.4Ghz on the left [Bios set to default settings] and 4.8Ghz on the right [Bios manually configured].

Prime95 v28.5 Small FFT - Temps after approx. 2 min run time.

Cooling - Custom WC loop.


----------



## opt33

Costas, your temps are not quite low enough to be delidded but close, either you are using sub 20C ambients, or your cpu is about 2 standard deviations from the mean in temps, ie you have lower temps then all ones I have seen at those settings running prime 28.5 small ffts. At 1-2 minutes load my delta air to water is only 2C since it takes 7-8 minutes to fully heat up the water to max 4C delta on my custom loop. So even if you have 10 rads, you could only have 1C better temps from rads. Normally you can tell ambients by seeing minimum temps, but you loaded prime first, then started HW so dont have your ambients.

If you are not using really low ambients or delidded maybe with paste tim1, can you post a screenshot where you run again, but show the wattage towards the end, and also start hwm first, so we can see minimum temps. Just curious if intel actually put out one cpu with little gap in tim, or if you are just using really low ambients.


----------



## Costas

Yeh dumbass here - I forgot to quote ambient temps which is probably the most important variable which often gets left out of posts...!

Ambient was about 18 to 17C according to my Aquaero air intake sensor. Its currently winter over here so my room was quite cool before the aircon had a chance to kick-in.

I can always grab my accurate thermometer and do a more accurate run ie take a more accurate ambient temp measurement while logging the cpu temps etc.

Cpu is definitely not delidded and paste I used was Gelid Xtreme.

I'll sit down tomorrow morning and do a much more accurate run and take a much more accurate ambient temp measurement using 2 separate standalone thermometers etc and then post up some results.


----------



## opt33

no issue, lol, low ambients make sense.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glm1*
> 
> For RetiredAssassin:
> 
> 4790K - HT On - 4.5GHz - VID 1.25 (max vcore during test 1.28)
> Corsair H110 (tim IC Diamond)
> 
> Ambient 72*F
> P95 28.5 Small ffts eight threads
> Max Core temps after two minutes 87 - 93 - 90 - 81
> 
> numbers from HWiNFO
> 
> After building, I had to re-seat the Corsair backplate, one corner was turned and not all the way in. Look carefully at yours.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Geeze im glad im running a chiller . That's a bit too close to the to the thermal limit ? I personally would if I could help it go no higher than 80c when stress testing


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yeah good call mate . I don't stress test at ambient anymore


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> You run high voltage for 4.4GHz. I'm now testing 4.6GHz at 1.250V. Can't run Prime95 small at this voltage anymore on air HR-02. Otherwise 4.4GHz @ 1.170V runs with temps. at maximum similar as your maximum, somewhere close to 90C if I remember, stopped running small once I got to 1.200V as it is too much for my cooler. This is on 4690K.
> 
> Your 4790K stocks at 4.4GHz with 1.250V? That's probably the excessive stock voltage given by Intel. You shouldn't need more than 1.200V for 4.4GHz on an alright average chip. There will always be variance though.
> Read the sticky threads?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide
> Read the manual of your Mobo?
> Read the info in UEFI?
> It's usually explained there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> @ Retired Assassin..........
> 
> As promised - Here is my 4790K at 4.4Ghz on the left [Bios set to default settings] and 4.8Ghz on the right [Bios manually configured].
> 
> Prime95 v28.5 Small FFT - Temps after approx. 2 min run time.
> 
> Cooling - Custom WC loop.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Yeh dumbass here - I forgot to quote ambient temps which is probably the most important variable which often gets left out of posts...!
> 
> Ambient was about 18 to 17C according to my Aquaero air intake sensor. Its currently winter over here so my room was quite cool before the aircon had a chance to kick-in.
> 
> I can always grab my accurate thermometer and do a more accurate run ie take a more accurate ambient temp measurement while logging the cpu temps etc.
> 
> Cpu is definitely not delidded and paste I used was Gelid Xtreme.
> 
> I'll sit down tomorrow morning and do a much more accurate run and take a much more accurate ambient temp measurement using 2 separate standalone thermometers etc and then post up some results.


I appericiate you'll for these awesome responses







well, as I said I figured out that my temps are fine, but the issue is that my vcore is high for turbo when stressing, it goes up to 1.251, and some guys suggested me I should gradually decrase the voltage to find out the minimal voltage that would would keep system stable, so basically I've to manually put the vcore and drop it drop .05 each time as long as it's stable... but here comes THE question, HOW do I do this?


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Guys, how do I decease the vcore? mine is set 1.072 and but I can't manually change it? it has an option that says "adaptive voltage" and "manual" no matter which one I choose it doesn't let me manually set the VCORE, and besides this when I put "adaptive voltage" it opens up a feature called "Additional Trubo Mode CPU Voltage" I'm assuming this is the place to set the voltage when turbo boost accures so it'll stay within your specific limits right? if so then I chose this 1.000V and computer just started up fine, but when I open up CPU-Z for some reason my VCORE shows as 1.232V, but I nowhere in BIOS entered such a amount, why does it show 1.232V in CPUZ and how can I change the VECORE? Thanks


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> Guys, how do I decease the vcore? mine is set 1.072 and but I can't manually change it? it has an option that says "adaptive voltage" and "manual" no matter which one I choose it doesn't let me manually set the VCORE, and besides this when I put "adaptive voltage" it opens up a feature called "Additional Trubo Mode CPU Voltage" I'm assuming this is the place to set the voltage when turbo boost accures so it'll stay within your specific limits right? if so then I chose this 1.000V and computer just started up fine, but when I open up CPU-Z for some reason my VCORE shows as 1.232V, but I nowhere in BIOS entered such a amount, why does it show 1.232V in CPUZ and how can I change the VECORE? Thanks


I had a asus z87 rog hero and additional turbo voltage was where you type in the v-core . if I remember correctly even when you have your voltage on manual there should be a option that says additional turbo voltage . additional turbo voltage is the main voltage you change to overclock your cpu and then there is a option that changes your un-core voltage I don't remember what the un core voltage was called you just have to read what it says. regarding your bios not letting you set your voltage . i remember a few times my bios was not responding correctly and i had to update my bios . i updated my bios using a flash drive inside the uefi bios . i even updated my bios with the same version of the bios that i had all ready just to make sure the bios was updated correctly . and make sure you press enter after you type in the voltage


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I had a asus z87 rog hero and additional turbo voltage was where you type in the v-core . if I remember correctly even when you have your voltage on manual there should be a option that says additional turbo voltage . additional turbo voltage is the main voltage you change to overclock your cpu and then there is a option that changes your un-core voltage I don't remember what the un core voltage was called you just have to read what it says. regarding your bios not letting you set your voltage . i remember a few times my bios was not responding correctly and i had to update my bios . i updated my bios using a flash drive inside the uefi bios . i even updated my bios with the same version of the bios that i had all ready just to make sure the bios was updated correctly . and make sure you press enter after you type in the voltage


this look weird, I just set my Vcore 1.072 and Turbo Boost 1.000V, but when I log into Windows open up CPU-Z it shows "core voltage 1.232V"... how come any ideas?


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> this look weird, I just set my Vcore 1.072 and Turbo Boost 1.000V, but when I log into Windows open up CPU-Z it shows "core voltage 1.232V"... how come any ideas?


is 1.232v your voltage in cpu-z under full load ? because if it is 1.232v is not a lot of voltage . regarding you having your voltage being so much different in cpu-z from what you have typed in your bios it sounds like you have your voltage set to automatic


----------



## glm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> this look weird, I just set my Vcore 1.072 and Turbo Boost 1.000V, but when I log into Windows open up CPU-Z it shows "core voltage 1.232V"... how come any ideas?


I think most here would advise to not use "adaptive voltage" until you learn more about overclocking.

After you select "Manual" for vcore, a new text box should appear below that says "Auto". If you click on the word Auto you can then type in the number, ex. 1.20
Be careful what you enter ... if you type the wrong number and it is too high it could do damage.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> is 1.232v your voltage in cpu-z under full load ? because if it is 1.232v is not a lot of voltage . regarding you having your voltage being so much different in cpu-z from what you have typed in your bios it sounds like you have your voltage set to automatic


Well, I solved this CPU-Z problem by downloading the latest version of it right now im in overclocking process and would want to ask a a few questions?

what's the highest VCORE I should try?

my specs are: 4790K, swiftech h220x, asus rog VII Formula

right now I'm trying 1.45V and 1.5V are these VCORE normal or I went to far?

in other words, what's the most common/safest but highest VCORE I should try?


----------



## Marc79

I wouldn't personally go past 1.35v. 1.45-1.5v is high, not sure you'd want to go that high. Are you trying to get 4.9-5.0GHz?


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I wouldn't personally go past 1.35v. 1.45-1.5v is high, not sure you'd want to go that high. Are you trying to get 4.9-5.0GHz?


Well, I mean I don't have any GHz that I'm aiming at, just playing around trying to get the highest I can, but I just wanna make sure the VCORE limit that I shouldn't pass, it'd be nice if I could get 4.8 or 4.9 stable, do you think 1.4V is high too?

thanks


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> Well, I solved this CPU-Z problem by downloading the latest version of it right now im in overclocking process and would want to ask a a few questions?
> 
> what's the highest VCORE I should try?
> 
> my specs are: 4790K, swiftech h220x, asus rog VII Formula
> 
> right now I'm trying 1.45V and 1.5V are these VCORE normal or I went to far?
> 
> in other words, what's the most common/safest but highest VCORE I should try?


in the asus z97 rog uefi bios doesn't your voltage get highlighted in red or purple when you type in over 1.399v ? in my opinion i think the max v-core you should give your i7 4790k if you have a all in one liquid cooler is 1.3v under full load in cpu-z if you have your cpu delidid or you are using a custom water loop the max voltage you should give your i7 4790k is 1.35v under full load in cpu-z . if you go over 1.35v your chip will degrade fast


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> in the asus z97 rog uefi bios doesn't your voltage get highlighted in red or purple when you type in over 1.399v ? in my opinion i think the max v-core you should give your i7 4790k if you have a all in one liquid cooler is 1.3v under full load in cpu-z if you have your cpu delidid or you are using a custom water loop the max voltage you should give your i7 4790k is 1.35v under full load in cpu-z . if you go over 1.35v your chip will degrade fast


thanks for the advice, yes when I change the value to 1.4V it highlights in purple color.

so basically I better settle under 1.35V, then let me ask this, how much realistically I should expect to OC with 1.35V?

EDIT:

I guess I horribly lost silicon lottery lol I'm just stable on 4.6 with 1.35V

this voltage isn't high for this kind of OC?


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> thanks for the advice, yes when I change the value to 1.4V it highlights in purple color.
> 
> so basically I better settle under 1.35V, then let me ask this, how much realistically I should expect to OC with 1.35V?


it depends on your chip . I have two overclock profiles saved in my bios a 4.7hgz and a 4.8ghz my 4.7ghz profile needs 1.28v under full load in cpu-z and my 4.8ghz profile needs 1.32v under full load in cpu-z to be stable . I have my chip delidid that's why I have a 4.8ghz profile . I think you should keep your voltage under 1.3v and hope you can get stable @ 4.7ghz


----------



## Costas

@ opt33 - Here is a quick run a did this morning.

Note that my Aquaero controller's ambient air temp sensor is reading a tad low as compared to my much more accurate dedicated lab thermometer - It was actually 16.5C when I started the tests but I suppose 0.5C accuracy for our typical thermistor type sensors is way good enough.

1st test - PC idle - had been on for some time but I let it stabilise for 6 mins with nothing running except for HWINFO and my Aquaero software before firing up Prime95 small FFT test.










I then started Prime small FFT testing at the 9 minute mark - So here are the results after 2 min run time:

Click on thumbnail for larger version:



.............and after 10 mins



.....and one more snapshot at 30 mins of testing.


----------



## link1393

Hi, I bought my firt Intel CPU (G3258) this week and I want to know what is the thermal and voltage limit of it ? This is the first time I OC an Intel CPU.

Thanks

- Link1393


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> it depends on your chip . I have two overclock profiles saved in my bios a 4.7hgz and a 4.8ghz my 4.7ghz profile needs 1.28v under full load in cpu-z and my 4.8ghz profile needs 1.32v under full load in cpu-z to be stable . I have my chip delidid that's why I have a 4.8ghz profile . I think you should keep your voltage under 1.3v and hope you can get stable @ 4.7ghz


thanks for the input, well... then I guess i got horrible overclocker... I can't get stable at 4.7GHz even with 1.4V.

could be I'm doing something wrong? because as far as I knew 1.4 should be hell of enough to reach 4.7GHz?

thanks again.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I don't see 4.7 coming from that chip if you can't pull it on 1.4, but who knows


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I don't see 4.7 coming from that chip if you can't pull it on 1.4, but who knows

















I thought maybe there are some options should be changed/enabled so I can achieve that speed?

right now I'm stable on 4.6GHz turbo disabled on 1.3Vcore, I'm thinking maybe enabling turbo back might change something and so I can able to get 4.8 with 1.4? what you think of it? thanks for your response tho


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> thanks for the input, well... then I guess i got horrible overclocker... I can't get stable at 4.7GHz even with 1.4V.
> 
> could be I'm doing something wrong? because as far as I knew 1.4 should be hell of enough to reach 4.7GHz?
> 
> thanks again.


you can try setting your un core to 3.5ghz and then raise your cpu core ratio to 4.7ghz and set your v-core to 1.33v that should leave your voltage under 1.35v in cpu-z hopefully . but that would really be pushing the voltage limit


----------



## klepp0906

Anyone use a super high system agent or analog/digital? Trying to get stability Out of some super aggressive memory timings I need .380 on all 3. On Z87 the cap seems to be .400. Just curious if this is risky or generally safe? I'm under water and temps are fine. Just unsure what the stock is on the devils canyon chips so unsure what + .380 comes to.

Input?

Really want to avoid going from c8 to c9 but if that's what it takes (assuming this is an unsAfe level)

Anyone using high voltages in this area? Particular with a 4770 or 4790?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> I appericiate you'll for these awesome responses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, as I said I figured out that my temps are fine, but the issue is that my vcore is high for turbo when stressing, it goes up to 1.251, and some guys suggested me I should gradually decrase the voltage to find out the minimal voltage that would would keep system stable, so basically I've to manually put the vcore and drop it drop .05 each time as long as it's stable... but here comes THE question, HOW do I do this?


You seem quite lost at the settings and typical ranges of voltages, temps.
Read the guides first as they are a good start for people new to tuning computers, overclocking etc.
Then read more related and detailed info around so you know what you are actually doing








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> thanks for the input, well... then I guess i got horrible overclocker... I can't get stable at 4.7GHz even with 1.4V.
> 
> could be I'm doing something wrong? because as far as I knew 1.4 should be hell of enough to reach 4.7GHz?
> 
> thanks again.


You would have to post more complete settings that you use. Too many variables in play.
Are you following the good practice or not?
Setting everything manual? Core, cache, input at the least.

My chip does almost stable 4.6 from 1.200 or so all the way to 1.260V and needs 1.270V to be stable... similar for 4.7 it will boot and run programs like Cinebench at 1.300V but to be stable I think it needs something like 1.350V.
You have to watch for power limits, current limits but mainly for VRIN when you overclock and set these high enough so these don't limit you.
Not all chips are equal, some won't do higher clocks at low voltages, some won't do them stable even at high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought maybe there are some options should be changed/enabled so I can achieve that speed?
> 
> right now I'm stable on 4.6GHz turbo disabled on 1.3Vcore, I'm thinking maybe enabling turbo back might change something and so I can able to get 4.8 with 1.4? what you think of it? thanks for your response tho


Usually no magical settings, not that I have found by experimenting with turning things off or on, as recommended at various places or in UEFI. No difference with what the chip will do, not even lower cache or RAM speed seems to help but it does help to some others from what I read.

At least not for the basic ratio overclocking.
If you want to play with BCLK and straps, that's a whole another load of things that come into play.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> Anyone use a super high system agent or analog/digital? Trying to get stability Out of some super aggressive memory timings I need .380 on all 3. On Z87 the cap seems to be .400. Just curious if this is risky or generally safe? I'm under water and temps are fine. Just unsure what the stock is on the devils canyon chips so unsure what + .380 comes to.
> 
> Input?
> 
> Really want to avoid going from c8 to c9 but if that's what it takes (assuming this is an unsAfe level)
> 
> Anyone using high voltages in this area? Particular with a 4770 or 4790?


Default 2400MHz CL11 XMP profile on Z97 ASRock Extreme4 with 4690K (default or OC, doesn't matter):
SA +0.30 = 1.128V
AIO +0.15 = 1.176V
DIO +0.20 = 1.216V


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> you can try setting your un core to 3.5ghz and then raise your cpu core ratio to 4.7ghz and set your v-core to 1.33v that should leave your voltage under 1.35v in cpu-z hopefully . but that would really be pushing the voltage limit


I agree. If 4.7 requires 1.4v I would drop down to 4.6 or for the 24/7 settings.

4.6 is still decent and performance wise it is a small unnoticeable difference.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> @ opt33 - Here is a quick run a did this morning.
> 
> Note that my Aquaero controller's ambient air temp sensor is reading a tad low as compared to my much more accurate dedicated lab thermometer - It was actually 16.5C when I started the tests but I suppose 0.5C accuracy for our typical thermistor type sensors is way good enough.


Thanks Costas for running that, was just curious about your temps, but low ambients make sense... and that is one way around having to delid to run prime at higher oc, using lower ambients. And nice overclock







.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> Hi, I bought my firt Intel CPU (G3258) this week and I want to know what is the thermal and voltage limit of it ? This is the first time I OC an Intel CPU.
> 
> Thanks
> - Link1393


Personally I would keep it under 1.35v on air, and under 75C or so during stress testing. I have mine currently @ 1.375v for 4.7 GHz which barely gets to 60C, I also have a pretty overkill water loop so it can handle the high volts(plus I delidded) .Hope you enjoy your Pentium









I think I have a really good i7 sample, for once!





Unlike my i5 this bad boy went to 4.7 with little change to the vcore (1.23v), I wanted to see if 4.8 would work and without changing the voltage and upping the multiplier so far it's still stable. Ran a bunch of x264 runs, 3dmark, cinibench. Had it folding for the past 6 hours or so and my temps could be a bit better, so I may have to redo my application of liquid Ultra or something but all in all I'm glad I impulsively bought this i7 thanks to my friend wanting to upgrade his APU. Maybe I'll shoot for 4.9 later today, or even 5.0







.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Just rebuilt my rig; two graphics cards last month, the new 4790K and mainboard this month.

Breaking her in before I do any clockspeed changes.


----------



## Peppy197

I have settled down to 4.7G with 1.291 Vcore non-adaptive just constant without C-States ;

However the idle temps are always above 29, usually 33; HT=enabled
Game temps max at 74 or so
uncore is at 4300/1.2v; RAM/2400/1.65v, VIN 1.8v

Sound good?

4.8 would require 1.34++v and more, which is not me for 24/7


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> I have settled down to 4.7G with 1.291 Vcore non-adaptive just constant without C-States
> 
> However the idle temps are always above 29, usually 33
> Game temps max at 74 or so
> Stress test max at 82
> 
> So uncore at 4300/1.2v; RAM/2400/1.65v, VIN 1.8v
> 
> Sound good? 4.8 requires 1.34++v and more, which is not me for 24/7


I have same OC on cpu and uncore and same vcore and similar other volts. And have the same issue 4.8 stable requires 1.35ish, so just sticking with 4.7.


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I have same OC on cpu and uncore and same vcore and similar other volts. And have the same issue 4.8 stable requires 1.35ish, so just sticking with 4.7.


True, why destroy a good thing for a 2% increase?

And not being a regular overclocker except when setting up a new CPU, I used the word "settle"

Off to the games !!


----------



## gobblebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I would keep it under 1.35v on air, and under 75C or so during stress testing. I have mine currently @ 1.375v for 4.7 GHz which barely gets to 60C, I also have a pretty overkill water loop so it can handle the high volts(plus I delidded) .Hope you enjoy your Pentium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have a really good i7 sample, for once!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike my i5 this bad boy went to 4.7 with little change to the vcore (1.23v), I wanted to see if 4.8 would work and without changing the voltage and upping the multiplier so far it's still stable. Ran a bunch of x264 runs, 3dmark, cinibench. Had it folding for the past 6 hours or so and my temps could be a bit better, so I may have to redo my application of liquid Ultra or something but all in all I'm glad I impulsively bought this i7 thanks to my friend wanting to upgrade his APU. Maybe I'll shoot for 4.9 later today, or even 5.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


My voltages are similar (4.7) - But any higher, I'm only able to hit 4.8 @ 1.325 and 4.9 @ 1.385

I realize this is pretty darn good compared to other chips I've seen here, but it's hard to believe that you're that stable @ 4.8 with only 1.23v
Is this the "chosen" chip? Any proof?


----------



## Peppy197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobblebox*
> 
> .... but it's hard to believe that you're that *stable @ 4.8 with only 1.23v*
> Is this the "chosen" chip? Any proof?


Or is stable to imply only that the CPU did not explode, that the case is not smoking or rocking back and forth?

When my screen locks up, is that state finally stable?
it aint moving after all must mean stability


----------



## gobblebox

Just for laughs (for the first time) I just tried to boot up with 5.0 @ 1.385... no dice.

However, I am able to boot up (and currently still running) 5.0 @ 1.395. http://valid.x86.fr/zaxa1i


----------



## iRUSH

Can you guys help me out with a CPU cooler? I'm a new i5 DC owner. Rig in SIG. I would love to hit about 4.5.

Nothing ugly... Like Noctua. Keep it under $70. If I can get there with a $30 Hyper 212, then so be it. Somehow I doubt it lol. My case internals are black and green with white case fans and two white LED case fans in front to illuminate the interior.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I have an NZXT Respire T40 in my Reboot build at the moment and that sucker cools really well, it was only $40 too







also take a peek into the marketplace can definitely find some good stuff in there, just picked up a H80 AiO cooler and a Swiftech Apogee XT for $72 total. I think someone had a H100 up for sale but I could be mistaken


----------



## Caos

this temperature is good or bad?

1 hour smaller FFTs with H220x

OC 4.5 , 1.17 volts



me playing BF4 reaches maximum at 55 or 60 degrees the maximum core


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Can you guys help me out with a CPU cooler? I'm a new i5 DC owner. Rig in SIG. I would love to hit about 4.5.
> 
> Nothing ugly... Like Noctua. Keep it under $70. If I can get there with a $30 Hyper 212, then so be it. Somehow I doubt it lol. My case internals are black and green with white case fans and two white LED case fans in front to illuminate the interior.


CPU coolers up to 165 mm tall, is what I read for the Fractal Mini R2.
Depends what you want, I wanted something better than 212 evo and quiet so went with Thermalright HR-02 Rev.A BW which runs quite silent on minimum fan speed unless stress testing. Although for cooling and noise performance too I think True Spirit 140 Power, the strongest version beats a lot of coolers (similar power to NH-D14) but may not be easy to get, here it costs more than HR-02 so not worth it but elsewhere should cost similar. plus it is 170-175mm tall, so not very case friendly.
Scythe Mugen, Ashura, ...

Phanteks makes different colors.
...

Usually it's hard to beat the 212 evo price/performance wise.
Bigger cooler, more dissipation area, less fan rpm, less noise, more money.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Can you guys help me out with a CPU cooler? I'm a new i5 DC owner. Rig in SIG. I would love to hit about 4.5.
> 
> Nothing ugly... Like Noctua. Keep it under $70. If I can get there with a $30 Hyper 212, then so be it. Somehow I doubt it lol. My case internals are black and green with white case fans and two white LED case fans in front to illuminate the interior.


My vote goes for prolimatech megahalems, superb cpu cooler with a few decent fans attatched for good measure.

@Caos

81C is high but nothing to worry about. Still...at 1.17v seems high for me considering its a H220x getting those temps.


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> Hi, I bought my firt Intel CPU (G3258) this week and I want to know what is the thermal and voltage limit of it ? This is the first time I OC an Intel CPU.
> 
> Thanks
> - Link1393
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I would keep it under 1.35v on air, and under 75C or so during stress testing. I have mine currently @ 1.375v for 4.7 GHz which barely gets to 60C, I also have a pretty overkill water loop so it can handle the high volts(plus I delidded) .Hope you enjoy your Pentium
Click to expand...

thanks 

This computer will run 24/7, so I don't want to push the voltage to high. for the moment I am at 1.305v @4.4Ghz and my temp are at 65-70c.how can I do infinite loop in x264 ?

Thanks

- Link1393


----------



## iRUSH

I'm a new DC owner.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> My vote goes for prolimatech megahalems, superb cpu cooler with a few decent fans attatched for good measure.
> 
> @Caos
> 
> 81C is high but nothing to worry about. Still...at 1.17v seems high for me considering its a H220x getting those temps.


I've never seen that cooler before. Why that on in particular? It does look nice!


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> this temperature is good or bad?
> 
> 1 hour smaller FFTs with H220x
> 
> OC 4.5 , 1.17 volts
> 
> 
> 
> me playing BF4 reaches maximum at 55 or 60 degrees the maximum core


hey buddy, which version of prime95 is this? 28.5? and how long did you leave it stressing ?


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> My vote goes for prolimatech megahalems, superb cpu cooler with a few decent fans attatched for good measure.
> 
> @Caos
> 
> 81C is high but nothing to worry about. Still...at 1.17v seems high for me considering its a H220x getting those temps.


Thanks $ilent, I will place the h220x
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> hey buddy, which version of prime95 is this? 28.5? and how long did you leave it stressing ?


yes is the version 28.5, an hour of small FFTs


----------



## NoDoz

Well my overall impression with my 4790k is "ok". Running it completely stock, it runs everything smooth and plays games well. But as for overclocking, pretty poor. I can't OC mine at all really. Since the turbo runs at 4.4ghz. I can really only get 4.5 manually. 100mhz is not worth it to me. Kind of disappointed.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This computer will run 24/7, so I don't want to push the voltage to high. for the moment I am at 1.305v @4.4Ghz and my temp are at 65-70c.how can I do infinite loop in x264 ?
> 
> Thanks
> - Link1393


That's a lot of voltage for 4.4GHz


----------



## link1393

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *link1393*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This computer will run 24/7, so I don't want to push the voltage to high. for the moment I am at 1.305v @4.4Ghz and my temp are at 65-70c.how can I do infinite loop in x264 ?
> 
> Thanks
> - Link1393
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of voltage for 4.4GHz
Click to expand...

yeah, but in Prime 27.9 this is what it take and I don't even stable in a overnight stress test, but I think most people here sugest x264 for stability test ?


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glm1*
> 
> I think most here would advise to not use "adaptive voltage" until you learn more about overclocking.
> 
> After you select "Manual" for vcore, a new text box should appear below that says "Auto". If you click on the word Auto you can then type in the number, ex. 1.20
> Be careful what you enter ... if you type the wrong number and it is too high it could do damage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> You seem quite lost at the settings and typical ranges of voltages, temps.
> Read the guides first as they are a good start for people new to tuning computers, overclocking etc.
> Then read more related and detailed info around so you know what you are actually doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would have to post more complete settings that you use. Too many variables in play.
> Are you following the good practice or not?
> Setting everything manual? Core, cache, input at the least.
> 
> My chip does almost stable 4.6 from 1.200 or so all the way to 1.260V and needs 1.270V to be stable... similar for 4.7 it will boot and run programs like Cinebench at 1.300V but to be stable I think it needs something like 1.350V.
> You have to watch for power limits, current limits but mainly for VRIN when you overclock and set these high enough so these don't limit you.
> Not all chips are equal, some won't do higher clocks at low voltages, some won't do them stable even at high.
> Usually no magical settings, not that I have found by experimenting with turning things off or on, as recommended at various places or in UEFI. No difference with what the chip will do, not even lower cache or RAM speed seems to help but it does help to some others from what I read.
> 
> At least not for the basic ratio overclocking.
> If you want to play with BCLK and straps, that's a whole another load of things that come into play.
> Default 2400MHz CL11 XMP profile on Z97 ASRock Extreme4 with 4690K (default or OC, doesn't matter):
> SA +0.30 = 1.128V
> AIO +0.15 = 1.176V
> DIO +0.20 = 1.216V


here are the settings I use guys, please help me figure out if I'm doing something wrong.

Ai Overclock Tuner -- Manual
CPU Strap -- Auto
PLL Selection -- Auto
BLCK Freq. -- 100.0
ASUS MultiCore Enchacement -- Disabled
CPU Core Ratio -- Sync All Cores
Core Ratio Limit -- 46
Min. CPU Cache Ratio -- Auto
Max. CPU Cache Ratio -- Auto
Internal PLL Overvoltage -- Enabled
BLCK Freq. Ratio -- Auto
DRAM Freq. -- Auto
Xtreme Tweaking -- Disabled
CPU Level Up - Auto
EPU Power Saving Mode -- Disabled
Turbo Mode -- Disabled

VOLTAGES

Fully Manual Mode -- Enabled
CPU Core Voltage -- 1.300V
CPU Cache Voltage -- 1.217[auto]
CPU Graphics Voltage -- 0.000V[auto]

BUT....

If I choose "Fully Manual Mode -- Disabled" then it opens up other settings for Vcore, I can choose Vcore either of these "_Auto Mode, Manual mode, Offset Mode, Adaptive mode_" and depending which I choose it opens up other voltage options just below them.

so... the right now I'm at 1.3V 4.6GHz, do you guys think I'm doing something wrong? Thanks


----------



## glm1

Quote:


> If I choose "Fully Manual Mode -- Disabled" then it opens up other settings for Vcore, I can choose Vcore either of these "Auto Mode, Manual mode, Offset Mode, Adaptive mode" and depending which I choose it opens up other voltage options just below them.


The bios is a little different on my Z97 Deluxe.
So ... choose "Fully Manual Mode -- Disabled" and then Manual mode which should open another text box that says "Auto", if you click on "Auto" you can then type in the number. Try 1.28, if it needs higher step up to 1.285 (and then 1.29, etc). You really should read at least Darkwizzie's 4770K Overclock Guide with Stats.

It seems like most here also manually set:
Min. CPU Cache Ratio -- Auto
Max. CPU Cache Ratio -- Auto
to something like min=8 and max=40 (or even less like 36) to eliminate cache from affecting core overclock. After you get core stable then raise cache.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Default 2400MHz CL11 XMP profile on Z97 ASRock Extreme4 with 4690K (default or OC, doesn't matter):
> SA +0.30 = 1.128V
> AIO +0.15 = 1.176V
> DIO +0.20 = 1.216V


Exactly what I was looking for. Seems even the max the board will allow is shy of intels max of 1.3 then. That's good news


----------



## Shogon

Well, after many years of alright CPU's, I think Amazon finally graced me with a gift.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2q18l8

Let's see how stable it is







(it's not very stable lolo). I'm happy 4.8 was so easy though, 1.23v. http://valid.x86.fr/avyfgc (so far pretty darn stable)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoneWolf15*
> 
> Just rebuilt my rig; two graphics cards last month, the new 4790K and mainboard this month.
> 
> Breaking her in before I do any clockspeed changes.


That's what I did with my 4790k, set all the cores to sync in the bios to the max turbo speed (44) and it was pretty good. How are the temps on yours? First thing I did was drain the loop, take the i5 out, delid the i7 and put it in. From my experience the "improved TIM" is no better then Ivy bridge.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peppy197*
> 
> I have settled down to 4.7G with 1.291 Vcore non-adaptive just constant without C-States ;
> 
> However the idle temps are always above 29, usually 33; HT=enabled
> Game temps max at 74 or so
> uncore is at 4300/1.2v; RAM/2400/1.65v, VIN 1.8v
> 
> Sound good?
> 
> 4.8 would require 1.34++v and more, which is not me for 24/7


Voltages sound good







Really low vcore for the 4.7 clock and your VIN uncore are well within stock. Maybe these i7's are binned or are just better over the i5's. Then again my i5 was a L3 batch (might be old since my i7 is L4) needing 1.383v for 4.7, 1.23v on the uncore and 2.1c on the eventual input voltage (VIN). Keeping under 1.3v would be nice for 24/7 use, if you have the tuning plan one can go nuts and test the waters of electron migration







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Can you guys help me out with a CPU cooler? I'm a new i5 DC owner. Rig in SIG. I would love to hit about 4.5.
> 
> Nothing ugly... Like Noctua. Keep it under $70. If I can get there with a $30 Hyper 212, then so be it. Somehow I doubt it lol. My case internals are black and green with white case fans and two white LED case fans in front to illuminate the interior.


How do you feel about Prolimatch? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242008

It's been a while since I used one but it did a damn good job on my old E5620 overclocked to 4 GHz. DC is a bit different though and is certainly hotter vs my old 80W Xeon.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> here are the settings I use guys, please help me figure out if I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner -- Manual
> CPU Strap -- Auto
> PLL Selection -- Auto
> BLCK Freq. -- 100.0
> ASUS MultiCore Enchacement -- Disabled
> CPU Core Ratio -- Sync All Cores
> Core Ratio Limit -- 46
> Min. CPU Cache Ratio -- Auto
> Max. CPU Cache Ratio -- Auto
> Internal PLL Overvoltage -- Enabled
> BLCK Freq. Ratio -- Auto
> DRAM Freq. -- Auto
> Xtreme Tweaking -- Disabled
> CPU Level Up - Auto
> EPU Power Saving Mode -- Disabled
> Turbo Mode -- Disabled
> 
> VOLTAGES
> 
> Fully Manual Mode -- Enabled
> CPU Core Voltage -- 1.300V
> CPU Cache Voltage -- 1.217[auto]
> CPU Graphics Voltage -- 0.000V[auto]
> 
> BUT....
> 
> If I choose "Fully Manual Mode -- Disabled" then it opens up other settings for Vcore, I can choose Vcore either of these "_Auto Mode, Manual mode, Offset Mode, Adaptive mode_" and depending which I choose it opens up other voltage options just below them.
> 
> so... the right now I'm at 1.3V 4.6GHz, do you guys think I'm doing something wrong? Thanks


if you have your cpu stable @ 4.6ghz @ 1.3v under full load that is ok . if you are still trying to get your cpu stable @ 4.6ghz you can try this . I had a z87 rog hero so hopefully this applies to the z97 rog hero to . in extreme tweaker section the main overclocking page in your bios enable xmp scroll down disable SVID control . next go in to DIGI + power control page and set your cpu load line to level 6 .


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Well, after many years of alright CPU's, I think Amazon finally graced me with a gift.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2q18l8
> 
> Let's see how stable it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it's not very stable lolo). I'm happy 4.8 was so easy though, 1.23v. http://valid.x86.fr/avyfgc (so far pretty darn stable)
> That's what I did with my 4790k, set all the cores to sync in the bios to the max turbo speed (44) and it was pretty good. How are the temps on yours? First thing I did was drain the loop, take the i5 out, delid the i7 and put it in. From my experience the "improved TIM" is no better then Ivy bridge.
> Voltages sound good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really low vcore for the 4.7 clock and your VIN uncore are well within stock. Maybe these i7's are binned or are just better over the i5's. Then again my i5 was a L3 batch (might be old since my i7 is L4) needing 1.383v for 4.7, 1.23v on the uncore and 2.1c on the eventual input voltage (VIN). Keeping under 1.3v would be nice for 24/7 use, if you have the tuning plan one can go nuts and test the waters of electron migration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> How do you feel about Prolimatch? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242008
> 
> It's been a while since I used one but it did a damn good job on my old E5620 overclocked to 4 GHz. DC is a bit different though and is certainly hotter vs my old 80W Xeon.


I've only received two recommendations for cpu coolers so far. Both of them have been that cooler.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> if you have your cpu stable @ 4.6ghz @ 1.3v under full load that is ok . if you are still trying to get your cpu stable @ 4.6ghz you can try this . I had a z87 rog hero so hopefully this applies to the z97 rog hero to . in extreme tweaker section the main overclocking page in your bios enable xmp scroll down disable SVID control . next go in to DIGI + power control page and set your cpu load line to level 6 .


I've got 4.6 stable with 1.270

but I just can't get over the idea that I can't push this to 4.7 even by raising Vcore to 1.4V

is this simply because my CPU won't OC 4.7 no matter what?

I heard some guys were talking about Uncore and Cache Voltage, do you think I should tweak these too? thanks


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Well, after many years of alright CPU's, I think Amazon finally graced me with a gift.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2q18l8
> 
> Let's see how stable it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it's not very stable lolo). I'm happy 4.8 was so easy though, 1.23v. http://valid.x86.fr/avyfgc (so far pretty darn stable)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I did with my 4790k, set all the cores to sync in the bios to the max turbo speed (44) and it was pretty good. How are the temps on yours? First thing I did was drain the loop, take the i5 out, delid the i7 and put it in. From my experience the "improved TIM" is no better then Ivy bridge.
> Voltages sound good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really low vcore for the 4.7 clock and your VIN uncore are well within stock. Maybe these i7's are binned or are just better over the i5's. Then again my i5 was a L3 batch (might be old since my i7 is L4) needing 1.383v for 4.7, 1.23v on the uncore and 2.1c on the eventual input voltage (VIN). Keeping under 1.3v would be nice for 24/7 use, if you have the tuning plan one can go nuts and test the waters of electron migration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> How do you feel about Prolimatch? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242008
> 
> It's been a while since I used one but it did a damn good job on my old E5620 overclocked to 4 GHz. DC is a bit different though and is certainly hotter vs my old 80W Xeon.


nice chip you got there, not many boot 5ghz under 1.3v


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> I've got 4.6 stable with 1.270
> 
> but I just can't get over the idea that I can't push this to 4.7 even by raising Vcore to 1.4V
> 
> is this simply because my CPU won't OC 4.7 no matter what?
> 
> I heard some guys were talking about Uncore and Cache Voltage, do you think I should tweak these too? thanks


It's annoying how these chips can clock great at a low vcore then hit a wall like that. I don't recall Sandy Bridge working like that. But ivy/haswell are all over the place. No two chips are the same.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I've only received two recommendations for cpu coolers so far. Both of them have been that cooler.


It served me well in it's time, the AIO coolers from Corsair are alright but some like big honking CPU coolers







. They do make a black version I think, also blue and red.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> nice chip you got there, not many boot 5ghz under 1.3v


Thank you! I'm so happy it does 4.8 at these voltages and boots at 5.0. Maybe my goal will be realized! Now I just wish it could pass more then 10 seconds of x264 with it lol. I think I'll test for 4.9 before I shoot for 5.0..


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> It served me well in it's time, the AIO coolers from Corsair are alright but some like big honking CPU coolers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They do make a black version I think, also blue and red.
> Thank you! I'm so happy it does 4.8 at these voltages and boots at 5.0. Maybe my goal will be realized! Now I just wish it could pass more then 10 seconds of x264 with it lol. I think I'll test for 4.9 before I shoot for 5.0..


when you guna delid it ?









just for refrence
the lowest i could boot 5Ghz was 1.32v and ive got mine running stable @ 4.9Ghz 1.31v dellided

any more than 1.3v and it just get's too hot for me and i can't stabilize 5Ghz but you on the other hand might have a better chance


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> I've got 4.6 stable with 1.270
> 
> but I just can't get over the idea that I can't push this to 4.7 even by raising Vcore to 1.4V
> 
> is this simply because my CPU won't OC 4.7 no matter what?
> 
> I heard some guys were talking about Uncore and Cache Voltage, do you think I should tweak these too? thanks


4.6 ghz at 1.27v is good. I know how you feel though . when I had my i7 4770k the highest clock frequency I was able to hit was 4.3ghz . 4.6ghz is higher then what 80% of what i7 4770k's can hit . you got a decent chip. don't sweat 100mghz . you got a nice build. I bet you if you have windows 7 and you run windows experience index you will score 7.9 on every thing and that's the highest score you can get


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> It's annoying how these chips can clock great at a low vcore then hit a wall like that. I don't recall Sandy Bridge working like that. But ivy/haswell are all over the place. No two chips are the same.


yeah I guess







but it's alright I can live without that







i
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> 4.6 ghz at 1.27v is good. I know how you feel though . when I had my i7 4770k the highest clock frequency I was able to hit was 4.3ghz . 4.6ghz is higher then what 80% of what i7 4770k's can hit . you got a decent chip. don't sweat 100mghz . you got a nice build. I bet you if you have windows 7 and you run windows experience index you will score 7.9 on every thing and that's the highest score you can get


appreciate it a lot mate







thanks for taking your time and helping me out, even tho I'm not really upset with this since I find 4.4ghz to be plenty fast for me, it's just I've got VII Formula mobo with prior desire to be able to OC this chip high... but Saturday came earlier than Friday and I can't go any higher than 4.6 with 1.3V, so after all these trails I put everything on auto and cleared CMOS, so it better perform at its stock settings but for some reason auto settings assign 1.232V just for 4.4 turbo boost which to my knowledge is pretty darn high voltage for that frequency... a few page back a guy achieved 4.5ghz with 1.17V, but I need 1.232 for 4.4 AT STOCK settings haha but anyways man







everything is alright, but I'm hopping Broadwell will be different and we all will be able to achieve higher clocks


----------



## error-id10t

Stock means different things to different people..

When I first posted my results, I thought "stock" was under load voltage so I reported the 1.125v @ x42. I then noticed others are reporting "stock" voltage from BIOS which for me is 1.056v.

Nobody can report "stock" voltage for x44, you've changed things to get that and that's not stock anymore. This gives me 1.28v @ x47 and 1.34v @ x48 stable.


----------



## RetiredAssassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Stock means different things to different people..
> 
> When I first posted my results, I thought "stock" was under load voltage so I reported the 1.125v @ x42. I then noticed others are reporting "stock" voltage from BIOS which for me is 1.056v.
> 
> Nobody can report "stock" voltage for x44, you've changed things to get that and that's not stock anymore. This gives me 1.28v @ x47 and 1.34v @ x48 stable.


Well, let me define then what I mean by "stock", in BIOS my Vcore is set 1.072V, and when I load into the Windows turbo kicks in instantaneously and raises up Vcore to 1.232V

but obviously my chip is horrible, I mean I can't get 4.7GHz stable(Prime95 -- Blend) even with 1.45V...

this doesn't seem right to me, it's either I'm missing out something or I indeed got a terrible chip


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> I've to manually put the vcore and drop it drop .05 each time as long as it's stable... but here comes THE question, HOW do I do this?


Figured it out by now?
Use manual=static=override to set the voltages.
Then run a test of your choice, x264, Aida, Prime, ... for a long time.

The UEFI settings should be clear from the info=help in there or from the guide it hopefully has or can be found some user guide online since you have ROG series and is popular.





Fully manual, manual is what you will use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> I've got 4.6 stable with 1.270
> 
> but I just can't get over the idea that I can't push this to 4.7 even by raising Vcore to 1.4V
> 
> is this simply because my CPU won't OC 4.7 no matter what?
> 
> I heard some guys were talking about Uncore and Cache Voltage, do you think I should tweak these too? thanks


I've got 4.6 stable at the same voltage and 4.7 won't stabilize even at 1.35V with higher VRIN of course.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RetiredAssassin*
> 
> Well, let me define then what I mean by "stock", in BIOS my Vcore is set 1.072V, and when I load into the Windows turbo kicks in instantaneously and raises up Vcore to 1.232V
> 
> but obviously my chip is horrible, I mean I can't get 4.7GHz stable(Prime95 -- Blend) even with 1.45V...
> 
> this doesn't seem right to me, it's either I'm missing out something or I indeed got a terrible chip


Why terrible? 4.6 is a good clock, but too many people think they can get 500MHz extra on top of the 500MHz extra Intel filtered out for 4790K. That just isn't so. Yes 4790K may seem to clock higher than 4770K by 200MHz but that's about it, so if 4770K averaged at 4.4, 4790K averages at 4.6.
The median is still around 4.5 to 4.6 at best. I think.

Sure for 4690K that tops by default on 3.9 the change to 4.6 is nice. Where as for 4790K change from 4.4 to 4.6 leaves people disappointed and hoping for 4.8-5.0







Very good ones can do 4.8, best can do 5.0 under extreme measures I bet (delid, water, ...).
Intel filtered the chips for 4790K, they don't clock somehow magically higher or at least not by a significant amount other than 200MHz at max compared to non DC.


----------



## Pahani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> .
> Why terrible? 4.6 is a good clock, but too many people think they can get 500MHz extra on top of the 500MHz extra Intel filtered out for 4790K. That just isn't so. Yes 4790K may seem to clock higher than 4770K by 200MHz but that's about it, so if 4770K averaged at 4.4, 4790K averages at 4.6.
> The median is still around 4.5 to 4.6 at best. I think.
> 
> Sure for 4690K that tops by default on 3.9 the change to 4.6 is nice. Where as for 4790K change from 4.4 to 4.6 leaves people disappointed and hoping for 4.8-5.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good ones can do 4.8, best can do 5.0 under extreme measures I bet (delid, water, ...).
> Intel filtered the chips for 4790K, they don't clock somehow magically higher or at least not by a significant amount other than 200MHz at max compared to non DC.


Haha agreed! I hope to finally have my rig built in the next week or two, and then run stock for a few weeks without touching it.

When I DO get around to overclocking it, I'll be happy with anything in the 4.6-4.8 range


----------



## spdaimon

What cooling do you guys recommend for the 4790K? I just swapped out my 4670K for the 4790K, and the temps seem high now. I tested the max temp by putting a load on the CPU with BOINC/folding. The temps are hovering around 88C with 4 cores at 4.4Ghz according to Core Temp. That seems extremely high to me. I just reseated the cooler, but no change. I made sure that the fan header was at 100% for the pump. Heatsink fans are at 100% as well. I didn't have this problem with the 4670K. I'm using a Corsair H70, I had applied MX-4 to the cpu, thinking about using Arctic Silver 5 instead. Not sure it will make a huge difference. Would like to try some OCing. My case is a Cooler Master Storm Stryker. Idle temp is 29-32C. Any advice?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> What cooling do you guys recommend for the 4790K? I just swapped out my 4670K for the 4790K, and the temps seem high now. I tested the max temp by putting a load on the CPU with BOINC/folding. The temps are hovering around 88C with 4 cores at 4.4Ghz according to Core Temp. That seems extremely high to me. I just reseated the cooler, but no change. I made sure that the fan header was at 100% for the pump. Heatsink fans are at 100% as well. I didn't have this problem with the 4670K. I'm using a Corsair H70, I had applied MX-4 to the cpu, thinking about using Arctic Silver 5 instead. Not sure it will make a huge difference. Would like to try some OCing. My case is a Cooler Master Storm Stryker. Idle temp is 29-32C. Any advice?


Your CPU cooler is fine, it's again the black adhesive being too thick.
Only way to make your temps drop bigtime is delid that piece of sillicon =)


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> What cooling do you guys recommend for the 4790K? I just swapped out my 4670K for the 4790K, and the temps seem high now. I tested the max temp by putting a load on the CPU with BOINC/folding. The temps are hovering around 88C with 4 cores at 4.4Ghz according to Core Temp. That seems extremely high to me. I just reseated the cooler, but no change. I made sure that the fan header was at 100% for the pump. Heatsink fans are at 100% as well. I didn't have this problem with the 4670K. I'm using a Corsair H70, I had applied MX-4 to the cpu, thinking about using Arctic Silver 5 instead. Not sure it will make a huge difference. Would like to try some OCing. My case is a Cooler Master Storm Stryker. Idle temp is 29-32C. Any advice?


*cough* once again 4790K runs higher voltages than what most people seem to be used to at stock. That is because it's set to run at 4.4GHz max at stock.
1.2Vish is kind of normal and will heat way more than running 1.1Vish.

You have to compare the same voltage to the same voltage under load between the 4670K and 4790K. Even then the 4790K will heat slightly more due to HT and more work possibly being done. Having equal clock and not just voltage will also help to compare more precisely.

---
*Prime95 profiles:*

3GB per worker, so for i5 that runs at 12GB but could possibly ask for 24GB if you run i7 I don't know if Prime95 keeps it to 4 workers or runs 8 on i7s, so you may have to adjust the memory used to what you have. 12GB used works fine when having 16GB of RAM total.

Create these files in Prime95 folder, then run one of the batch files. It will print the output quickly, back up your original Prim95 settings to prime.bak, start Prime95 with the profile and close the command line window. You can create any other profiles with custom settings. They are stored in prime.txt after running Prime95 with your custom settings, just copy and name the file, create/edit a batch for it and run, easy.

No more entering of custom Prime95 torture test values over and over. I'm surprised no one ever linked to custom profiles for Prime95, only giving values but not custom profiles to run easily.



Spoiler: profile-1344-1344-3GBpW-3min.txt



Code:



Code:


V24OptionsConverted=1
WGUID_version=2
StressTester=1
UsePrimenet=0
MinTortureFFT=1344
MaxTortureFFT=1344
TortureMem=3000
TortureTime=3
MergeWindows=7
SumInputsErrorCheck=1
ErrorCheck=1
HideIcon=0
TrayIcon=0

[PrimeNet]
Debug=0







Spoiler: profile-1792-1792-3GBpW-3min.txt



Code:



Code:


V24OptionsConverted=1
WGUID_version=2
StressTester=1
UsePrimenet=0
MinTortureFFT=1792
MaxTortureFFT=1792
TortureMem=3000
TortureTime=3
MergeWindows=7
SumInputsErrorCheck=1
ErrorCheck=1
HideIcon=0
TrayIcon=0

[PrimeNet]
Debug=0







Spoiler: Test 1344-1344-3GBpW-3min.bat



Code:



Code:


REM Version 1.00
REM Updated by JackCY 8/17/2014

@ECHO off
setlocal enabledelayedexpansion

CLS

:config

SET "profile=profile-1344-1344-3GBpW-3min.txt"

:info

ECHO ================================================================
ECHO                       Prime95 Torture test
ECHO ================================================================
ECHO ==== Configuration =============================================
REM ECHO MinTortureFFT = 1344K
REM ECHO MaxTortureFFT = 1344K
REM ECHO TortureMem = 3000MB/worker
REM ECHO TortureTime = 3min
TYPE %profile%
ECHO.
REM SET /P wait=Hit ENTER to launch.

ROBOCOPY prime.txt prime.bak /E /XC /XN /XO >NUL 2>&1
COPY %profile% prime.txt >NUL 2>&1

start prime95.exe -t







Spoiler: Test 1792-1792-3GBpW-3min.bat



Code:



Code:


REM Version 1.00
REM Updated by JackCY 8/17/2014

@ECHO off
setlocal enabledelayedexpansion

CLS

:config

SET "profile=profile-1792-1792-3GBpW-3min.txt"

:info

ECHO ================================================================
ECHO                       Prime95 Torture test
ECHO ================================================================
ECHO ==== Configuration =============================================
REM ECHO MinTortureFFT = 1792K
REM ECHO MaxTortureFFT = 1792K
REM ECHO TortureMem = 3000MB/worker
REM ECHO TortureTime = 3min
TYPE %profile%
ECHO.
REM SET /P wait=Hit ENTER to launch.

ROBOCOPY prime.txt prime.bak /E /XC /XN /XO >NUL 2>&1
COPY %profile% prime.txt >NUL 2>&1

start prime95.exe -t





These run colder than regular Prime95 torture tests but still hotter every other test than x264. 83C max for me on air.
I find them useful for Uncore/cache testing.


----------



## spdaimon

Yeah. It seems to run at 4.4 constantly. The voltage is much higher than you mentioned, like 1.38. I'll have to try lowering the voltages. I'm using a Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5 with F9 bios. Not sure if F10a will fix this.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Yeah. It seems to run at 4.4 constantly. The voltage is much higher than you mentioned, like 1.38. I'll have to try lowering the voltages. I'm using a Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5 with F9 bios. Not sure if F10a will fix this.


I think there is this running around: that is that GB boards use more voltage somehow than other manufacturers of boards, at stock. 1.38V at stock under load is crazy.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> Yeah. It seems to run at 4.4 constantly. The voltage is much higher than you mentioned, like 1.38. I'll have to try lowering the voltages. I'm using a Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5 with F9 bios. Not sure if F10a will fix this.


I'm running F10a with a 4690k. Everything seems to work just fine except the offset voltage is grayed out. It's either steady vcore to what ever I set or leave it on AUTO. Unless I'm missing something.

I tried F9 with a G3258 and it wouldn't overclock so I tried F10a and the G3258 didn't like that either. I picked up a 4690k but still using the F10a BIOS.

I actually asked on the Gigabyte Sniper thread if DC works like it should on F9...your response here has me thinking perhaps not.


----------



## spdaimon

I'll try the F10a and see. The description reads "improved performance for K-sku" ... whatever that means.


----------



## JackCY

It should work with F9 on that board, although who knows how good or bad job GB did with the support to be a reality.
Sometimes it can be a setting that overrides your manually set clock. My board has that and I have to disable multicore enhancement before overclocking, if I don't and move to manual ratios it will hide the setting multicore enhancement but its will still override my manual ratios








Maybe there is some similar not so friendly GUI thing in GB bios too.
Loading defaults solves that for me though as mutlicore enhancement is by default disabled, it's only after enabling that I ran into the issue and had to find out what setting (that was hidden actually) blocked my ratios from being applied.

G3258 clocks even on some non Z boards. Just gotta pick one that allows it, for now.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> when you guna delid it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just for refrence
> the lowest i could boot 5Ghz was 1.32v and ive got mine running stable @ 4.9Ghz 1.31v dellided
> 
> any more than 1.3v and it just get's too hot for me and i can't stabilize 5Ghz but you on the other hand might have a better chance


Already did it xD


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Hmm, well I'll spend some time later today to test out 4.9. I really want higher even though this is impressive enough.


----------



## Dark Volker

A couple days ago I was trying to find the lowest vcore that I could run my 4790k @ 4.6GHz with, and discovered it different than I had originally thought.

Now I'm basing my stability on Asus RealBench benchmarks and a couple hours gaming. I know that doesn't indicate full stability but it seems to be enough for me as nothing else I do causes problems.

I got 4.6GHz stable at 1.225v and took another shot at a decent 4.7GHz overclock. It was looking like no go but finally at 1.300v(1.299v CPU-Z) it was stable enough for my liking.

http://valid.x86.fr/axb1p7

I'm going to give 4.8GHz another shot one day but I haven't been feeling too well lately.


----------



## lilchronic

was just messing around last night and i go 4Ghz stable with 1v


----------



## spdaimon

I installed F10a bios on my board. Brought the Vcore down to 1.128 idle, 1.1831 load. Still likes to hang out at 4.4Ghz, not that I am complaining. Temps are more managable, around 69C now with full load.


----------



## samoth777

hey guys,

i'm using a maximus VII ranger.

ive managed to reduce my vcore by increasing my vrin/vccin.

i used to need 1.32 vcore to be gaming stable. thats with default vrin/vccin

now i'm at 1.303 vcore gaming stable, but i increased my vccin to 1.95

i also did + 0.040 offset to SA, digital and analog.

is this vccin safe? i don't do synthetic benches, etc. the machine is for gaming so i want to be gaming stable.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> i'm using a maximus VII ranger.
> 
> ive managed to reduce my vcore by increasing my vrin/vccin.
> 
> i used to need 1.32 vcore to be gaming stable. thats with default vrin/vccin
> 
> now i'm at 1.303 vcore gaming stable, but i increased my vccin to 1.95
> 
> i also did + 0.040 offset to SA, digital and analog.
> 
> is this vccin safe? i don't do synthetic benches, etc. the machine is for gaming so i want to be gaming stable.


that result is consistent with a few different posts in the Haswell OC Thread (including my own results). Most people only adjust VRIN due to end-game frustration with Vcore stability, rather than proactively adjusting it before beginning to set a Vcore.

1.95 is safe enough. Is that "1.95" value entered into the BIOS, or is that the value reported in your hardware monitoring software? I ask because VRIN values can sometimes be higher than you set in the BIOS, depending on what LCC setting you're using.


----------



## samoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> that result is consistent with a few different posts in the Haswell OC Thread (including my own results). Most people only adjust VRIN due to end-game frustration with Vcore stability, rather than proactively adjusting it before beginning to set a Vcore.
> 
> 1.95 is safe enough. Is that "1.95" value entered into the BIOS, or is that the value reported in your hardware monitoring software? I ask because VRIN values can sometimes be higher than you set in the BIOS, depending on what LCC setting you're using.


hi there,

1.95 is entered in the bios. According to HWMonitor version 1.25, it is actually at 1.968

It is my understanding in HW Monitor, "VCORE" is vrin. Is this correct?

I think my LCC is set to auto. I have levels 1-9. But I'm not sure what it does anyway.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> hi there,
> 
> 1.95 is entered in the bios. According to HWMonitor version 1.25, it is actually at 1.968
> 
> It is my understanding in HW Monitor, "VCORE" is vrin. Is this correct?
> 
> I think my LCC is set to auto. I have levels 1-9. But I'm not sure what it does anyway.


1.97 is indeed quite high, but not dangerous. Most people I know of tend to aim for 1.90v-1.95v as reported by your sensor reading software.

Sorry, different boards use different labels. I'm referring to what your board called VCCIN or "input voltage".

No need to play with LLC in this instance. The Auto setting on your board doesn't appear to be causing significant deviation from your user inputted values. "If it's not broken, don't fix it" applies


----------



## samoth777

thanks dude,

i'm going to keep on reducing either my vcore or vccin, until it crashes.


----------



## TerminusBlock

Hi Guys,

I am new to overclock.net and also new to overclocking in general. Picked up myself a 4790K last month for my first OC'd Gaming Rig.
My chip's sweet spot seems to be at 4.6GHz, 1.27vcore. Stable testing OCCT, IBT, CB (10x in a row), 3DMARK and AIDA64. Temps rarely hit 80C on any of these. All stress tests pass except Prime95 blend; after a few hrs it freezes or BSOD. No increase in vcore seems to stabilize after a few hrs running P95 (still haven't figured out why).

Now, here is my problem. It may sound strange, but it is something I deal with on a daily basis and it is very influential on my personal stress levels and overall happiness.
My feelings towards the numbers 45 and 46 are similar to the symptoms of Tetraphobia. In short, I will avoid them at all costs because they make me feel extremely uneasy. The numbers 5 and 6 just do not sit well with me. The numbers 2, 4, 7 and 9 happen to be numbers I am most comfortable with. Every day I make decisions based on these numerical biases. Whether it is what volume I set in my radio to or what time I put on the microwave, the numbers 5 and 6 are always avoided, ESECIALLY if they are the last numeral in a set.

I was planning on getting a 4770K, but when the 4790K was released, it almost seemed like I was destined to own one. So you can imagine my discontent when I was only able to achieve a 4.6GHz clock. I cannot accept 4.6GHz as my speed, it's irrational, yes, but I just can't get over it.
A 4.7GHz clock on my 4790K is WAY more important to me than a longer lifespan at 4.6GHz. If I can't achieve a 4.7GHz clock, I will have no choice but to drop it down to 4.4GHz.

I was hoping that one of the more experienced overclockers on here could find it in their heart to look over my settings and tell me if there is something I am doing wrong. I have spent many hours trying to get a completely stable 4.7GHZ with no luck. I don't mind upping voltage, but I would rather have a veteran overclocker's opinion on the matter before I go trying to up my vcore to 1.4 + and/or delidding.

My current settings are:

AI Overclock Tuner: XMP
BCLK: 100
CPU Core Ratio: 47
All Cores Synced
Max CPU Cache Ratio: 42
Internal PLL Overvoltage: Enabled
DRAM: DDR3-1600MHz
CPU Core Voltage: 3.372v Manual (Will change to + Adaptive once stable)
CPU Cache Voltage: 1.2v Manual (Will change to + Adaptive once stable)
CPU Input Voltage: 1.9v
DRAM Voltage: 1.5v
SVID Support: Disabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU LLC: Lv 9 (out of 9)
CPU Current Capability: 130%
EVERYTHING ELSE SET TO AUTO

If this is the wrong thread to post this in, please let me know!
Any responses would be appreciated.

Also, I have ordered a GB 770 Windforce that is arriving next week, so all OCing has been done w/o a discrete GPU. I'm really not sure if that would have any effect on my results or not.

System:
i7 4790K
Corsair H100i
ASUS Z97-PRO (Wi-Fi ac)
1x 8GB Curcial Ballistix 1600 CL8
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB SSD
Antec 850w
Corsair 500R
Windows 7 64bit


----------



## TerminusBlock

FAT-FINGERED the vcore value!

*** VCORE =1.372
*** VCORE =1.372
*** VCORE =1.372
*** VCORE =1.372
*** VCORE =1.372


----------



## TerminusBlock

I should probably also mention that, at the settings listed, I can boot to windows just fine at 4.7GHz. I can run CB CPU once or twice with a score of around 920 and run OCCT for no more than 20 mins before freezing. IBT and Prime95 are a no-go due to temps > 90C.
I feel like I'm almost there, but due to temps, setting vcore exceeding 1.377 is not really an option unless I delid (which I am trying to avoid).


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminusBlock*
> 
> I should probably also mention that, at the settings listed, I can boot to windows just fine at 4.7GHz. I can run CB CPU once or twice with a score of around 920 and run OCCT for no more than 20 mins before freezing. IBT and Prime95 are a no-go due to temps > 90C.
> I feel like I'm almost there, but due to temps, setting vcore exceeding 1.377 is not really an option unless I delid (which I am trying to avoid).


Run x264 for stability testing. Max you turbo volts out ie 4096 127 etc should be able to come off vcore a little. What board?


----------



## TerminusBlock

board is an ASUS Z97-PRO (Wi-Fi ac)

I've heard of x264 v2 but haven't used it yet. How does it compare to OCCT, IBT, P95, CB, AIDA64... i figured if i could pass those i should be good.

"Max you turbo volts out ie 4096 127 etc"

No idea what you mean by that. Could you please elaborate? sorry.


----------



## JackCY

1.372 is not that high for 4.7GHz, heat is an issue because of cooling.
1.9V Vrin is kind of low when pushing over 1.3V Vcore. I would personally set 1.95V minimum.

Get a shrink for those 5s and 6s








Don't delid and run sub zero, because then the whole range of 5s and 6s opens up


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminusBlock*
> 
> board is an ASUS Z97-PRO (Wi-Fi ac)
> 
> I've heard of x264 v2 but haven't used it yet. How does it compare to OCCT, IBT, P95, CB, AIDA64... i figured if i could pass those i should be good.
> 
> "Max you turbo volts out ie 4096 127 etc"
> 
> No idea what you mean by that. Could you please elaborate? sorry.


Just wanted to tell you just incase you didn't know, you can edit posts by clicking on the pencil icon located at the bottom right of each of your posts.


----------



## scracy

Mmm...for once it seems I have a decent chip 4790k [email protected] stable [email protected] running those settings 24/7


----------



## Marc79

Yes that's a good one.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Mmm...for once it seems I have a decent chip 4790k [email protected] stable [email protected] running those settings 24/7


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Yes that's a good one.


I have two overclock profiles one @ 4.7 and one @ 4.8ghz . for my 4.7ghz profile I am using 1.255 typed in my bios and 1.28v under full load running prime95 version 28.5 small FFTS and running occt . for my 4.8ghz profile I am using 1.295v typed in my bios and 132v under full load when running occt and when I run prime95 version 28.5 my full load goes back and forth from 1.32v to 1.328v . I also hame my memory @ ddr3 2400 . I know I have a decent chip . my question is would you use my 4.8ghz profile for 24/7 use ? I have my chip delidid using liquid pro in between the die and the hs so my temps are good


----------



## scracy

I'm using Koolance CPU 380i water block with EX2-1055 cooler (dual pump 360mm radiator and 3x120mm fans) running XTU stability test for 1 hour temps don't exceed 67 degrees c with an ambient 20 degrees c. I have a pump and fan speed scale of 1 to 10, 10 being 100% duty cycle when I ran XTU for an hour I only ran 20% duty cycle. I think as long as you can keep temps under control the voltages your running for 4.8Ghz should be fine for 24/7 use. Seems like you have a nice chip similar to mine.


----------



## DANZAS4321

So im rock solid stable at 1.2v 4.4ghz on all cores







Been lazy and havent tweaked it much so i can probably lower the voltage or bump the clocks.

Batch L420


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> So im rock solid stable at 1.2v 4.4ghz on all cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been lazy and havent tweaked it much so i can probably lower the voltage or bump the clocks.
> 
> Batch L420


Stock clock rock stable, nice LOL !


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Stock clock rock stable, nice LOL !


kinda. Stock on one core is 4.4. He said all cores. That is technically a overclock. Most mobo will do that though.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> kinda. Stock on one core is 4.4. He said all cores. That is technically a overclock. Most mobo will do that though.


Exactly, just turn on mutlicore enhancement or similarly named feature in UEFI and all cores will run at max Turbo instead of only one. Although with 4790K it may not be on 1.200V in the auto mode.


----------



## [email protected]

My best so far;



Batch: L424B375


----------



## link1393

So, I test my Pentium @4.4Ghz and I really need 1.290v to keep it stable.

Can I do something to drop my Vcore ?


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> for my 4.8ghz profile I am using 1.295v typed in my bios and 132v under full load when running occt and when I run prime95 version 28.5 my full load goes back and forth from 1.32v to 1.328v . I also hame my memory @ ddr3 2400 . I know I have a decent chip . my question is would you use my 4.8ghz profile for 24/7 use ? I have my chip delidid using liquid pro in between the die and the hs so my temps are good


Yeh - why not? My chip is very similar to yours...ie. running 4.8Ghz @ 1.290 VID which equates to around 1.31v for me in P95 small FFT.

I'm yet to de-lid but running on water. Temps for me are excellent when running normal apps and games and since the voltage is still relatively low I would not hesitate to run as my default configuration which is what I am currently doing.

BTW my chip is an L419B533 if its of any use.


----------



## GreenJavelin

In da club!



Best I can do tonight, will try some more this weekend.


----------



## max883

I7 4790K 4.4GHz: cpu volt: 1.1v







uncore volt: 1.1v


----------



## lolapaloza

What temperature cores have you with Prime 95 28.5 Small Ftt? I have crazy high temps. i5 4690k @ 4500Mhz @ 1,21v + Thermalright Macho rev A BW = 95C!


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> I7 4790K 4.4GHz: cpu volt: 1.1v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uncore volt: 1.1v


is that at full stock?
whats bios vcore at stock?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolapaloza*
> 
> What temperature cores have you with Prime 95 28.5 Small Ftt? I have crazy high temps. i5 4690k @ 4500Mhz @ 1,21v + Thermalright Macho rev A BW = 95C!


Come on that is completely normal. I have the same config and I don't run Prime95 small with that anymore, at least not on 4 cores.

I don't know why does it surprise so many people that Prime95 and Linpack are running hot compared to your average game/app loads that don't use the CPU much.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> My best so far;
> 
> 
> 
> Batch: L424B375


In addition to my previous post, i did x264 benchmark and 10 minutes later system goes BSOD. No problem in IXTU so should i consider about Vcore?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> In addition to my previous post, i did x264 benchmark and 10 minutes later system goes BSOD. No problem in IXTU so should i consider about Vcore?


its not stable. If you do any encoding its most likely going to bsod just like x264.


----------



## JackCY

*How do Uncore = cache instabilities manifest for you when testing?*
For me so far it's often a freeze.

But got some other errors which I think are due to core clock, needs slightly more voltage with higher cache clock.

Core
4.5GHz @ 1.210V
4.6GHz @ 1.280V meh! Had 1.270V but needs more with higher cache, 1.275V might work too.
4.7GHz @ NO GO so far even at 1.350V

Considering to stay at a nice and cool 4.5GHz, 4.6GHz brings almost no extra computing power but only excess thermal power.

Cache
Runs fine 4.2GHz, testing 4.3GHz now.


----------



## TTheuns

I returned my 4790K a few days ago, so if someone could remove me from the owners list, that'd be great. I am aiming for X99


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I returned my 4790K a few days ago, so if someone could remove me from the owners list, that'd be great. I am aiming for X99


Great decision....moar coars...


----------



## JackCY

"Less single-dual core performance."








Twice the price? I bet it's going to be steep, maybe not the cheapest CPU as much but mobo and RAM...

The current 2011 x79 is aged for sure.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> "Less single-dual core performance."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twice the price? I bet it's going to be steep, maybe not the cheapest CPU as much but mobo and RAM...
> 
> The current 2011 x79 is aged for sure.


Being that I have a 4790K @4.7, if I ever want to run a app that uses only 1 or 2 cores, I will have that covered...







oh, and, I doubt that a 5820K build will cost more than $150 over a DC build, while being a lot faster clock for clock..it will be like pitting a 3770k against a 4930k...


----------



## Hambone07si

I'll sign up soon silent!! Got my 4790K already and have been having a lot of fun. Good clocker so far as well.

FYI, if anyone wants a easy way to go over their overclocking runs and be able to do so with details of what worked and didn't work. I made this sheet especially for my DC overclocking and has made it nice to see where the best results (volts vs temps @ clock speed).

Feel free to print your own from this.



OverclockingDataSheetHaswell.jpg 159k .jpg file


----------



## scracy

Haswell-E=more cores=more heat=more cost=lower clocks I'm thinking.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I'll sign up soon silent!! Got my 4790K already and have been having a lot of fun. Good clocker so far as well.
> 
> FYI, if anyone wants a easy way to go over their overclocking runs and be able to do so with details of what worked and didn't work. I made this sheet especially for my DC overclocking and has made it nice to see where the best results (volts vs temps @ clock speed).
> 
> Feel free to print your own from this.
> 
> 
> 
> OverclockingDataSheetHaswell.jpg 159k .jpg file


Thanks a bunch man







+REP


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Haswell-E=more cores=more heat=more cost=lower clocks I'm thinking.


but also much more powerful.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Thanks a bunch man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +REP


No prob buddy. I always help when I can









Haswell-E should be pretty sweet for those who need that kind of power. I have the 3930K at work now for rendering with Inventor. Might be upgrade time soon on the boss's $$$


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Being that I have a 4790K @4.7, if I ever want to run a app that uses only 1 or 2 cores, I will have that covered...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, and, I doubt that a 5820K build will cost more than $150 over a DC build, while being a lot faster clock for clock..it will be like pitting a 3770k against a 4930k...


It will cost more than $150 over a 4790K build, but that's because of DDR4


----------



## carlhil2

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148866 really?   the 5820k should be about $50 more than the 4790k, and, the mobo should be about the same as a good z97 mobo., oh, and, some people pay as much for 16 gigs of DDR3 than that DDR4 kit...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> "Less single-dual core performance."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twice the price? I bet it's going to be steep, maybe not the cheapest CPU as much but mobo and RAM...
> 
> The current 2011 x79 is aged for sure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Being that I have a 4790K @4.7, if I ever want to run a app that uses only 1 or 2 cores, I will have that covered...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, and, I doubt that a 5820K build will cost more than $150 over a DC build, while being a lot faster clock for clock..it will be like pitting a 3770k against a 4930k...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Haswell-E=more cores=more heat=more cost=lower clocks I'm thinking.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> but also much more powerful.


wont a single core haswell -E be the same performance as a single core haswell or devils canyon chip ?


----------



## carlhil2

"wont a single core haswell -E be the same performance as a single core haswell or devils canyon chip ?" Yeah, but, this is the Twilght Zone, where HW-E will become magically slower than quad-core chips...


----------



## Hambone07si

^^ Who knows yet? But those who are playing with ES chips now lol


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> ^^ Who knows yet? But those who are playing with ES chips now lol


I know better than that, common sense tells me this..I don't need benches, just like I didn't need benches to tell me that a 4930k would be faster than a 4770k.., and, the 5820k will be much faster than a 4930k, clock for clock..as I had said before, pitting a 5820k against a 4770k is like what the 4930k is to a 3770k.and, if you got benches saying otherwise.....







Question: is a 2600k faster than your chip?


----------



## error-id10t

Maybe missing the obvious but all you have to do is go and look at the results for Cinebench benches here and the -E chips aren't winning for single core runs. Of course they dominate every single other benchmark, nothing a quad-core can do comes close. Other benches that show them beating Quad cores when we're talking 1-3 core benches?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Maybe missing the obvious but all you have to do is go and look at the results for Cinebench benches here and the -E chips aren't winning for single core runs. Of course they dominate every single other benchmark, nothing a quad-core can do comes close. Other benches that show them beating Quad cores when we're talking 1-3 core benches?


http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/reviews/hardware/cpu/27991-test-intel-core-i7-4820k-.html?start=8 you tell me? also, a 5820k will be faster than a 4960x..my bad, forgot, you have to remember, the reason that quad-core Haswell lead in the cinebench single score is because it was going up against chips with weaker IPC.it will not have that advantage once HW-E drops, ...







in closing, I don't know why people are spreading that noise as if a 4-core Haswell will be faster than a 6 or 8-core Haswell, it has me baffled..


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Picture with IntelBurnTest, CPU-Z active, and CPU-Z archived (with my name on it).

Jason

Edit: Is 4.6 on all 4 Cores @ 1.248v a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## jag3rmeiser

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> 
> 
> Picture with IntelBurnTest, CPU-Z active, and CPU-Z archived (with my name on it).
> 
> Jason
> 
> Edit: Is 4.6 on all 4 Cores @ 1.248v a good thing or a bad thing?


thats about average, which still isnt bad! what are you idling at? im at 4.7 at 1.21v idle temp is 28c . if you are idling about the same temp as me you are not a ina bad position(if i was you id try to lower your voltage just by small incraments so its stable completely and able to stay cooler under loads and idling) - this also depends on your chip aswell though


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jag3rmeiser*
> 
> false
> thats about average, which still isnt bad! what are you idling at? im at 4.7 at 1.21v idle temp is 28c . if you are idling about the same temp as me you are not a ina bad position(if i was you id try to lower your voltage just by small incraments so its stable completely and able to stay cooler under loads and idling) - this also depends on your chip aswell though


I'm idling at about 28 to 30 Deg C. I'm down to 1.239v right now. I think part of what helps me is is that I'm running liquid cooling in my rig (an H220-x). And my max temps in XTU Stress test are about 70 Deg C.


----------



## gobblebox

I don't recall where I saw it, perhaps on this thread or another, but somewhere I read that dropping the VCCIN (say from 2.0 to 1.88, if you are still stable) might allow you to additionally drop the VCore for an already stable OC, without losing stability, it's just a matter of finding that sweet spot. Has anyone found this to be true?

I tested this a little with my 4.9 @ 1.385 VCore with 2.0 VCCIN by dropping the VCore to 1.37 (+.01 from my first known bootable voltage which was 1.36) and then I dropped my VCCIN straight to 1.85. I found it somewhat stable (only using Cinebench, of course) by running back to back tests and continued to play with the VCCIN until I was able to run it 6 times back to back without a BSOD (I determined whether or not to increase VCCIN based on the score of Cine - if score dropped, I would go in the opposite direction adding or subtracting .01 from the current VCCIN - if the score was higher, I would loop it several times).

Finally I was able to get it Cinebench stable (which doesn't say a whole lot) @ 4.9 w/ 1.37 vCore and 1.88 VCCIN. While this isn't rock solid stability, I have been able to play several games (BF4, PoE, Dota 2, Bioshock, and Firefall) without any BSODs.

I realize this is a very unorthodox method for stability testing & most likely far from reliable, but I've had good results so far, considering I don't require 24/7 stability, I was, however, at least able to get similar stability to my original settings, but with lower VCore and VCCIN.

Any ideas if this is even relevant? Lower VCCIN can allow stability with lower VCore? I thought stability was simply based on whether your VCore was high enough to support the OC & the VCCIN was high enough to supply the VCore... otherwise, this would suggest that there is a so-called "sweet spot" for your VCCIN that allows stability with lower VCore, even at higher OCs. Does anyone have any input?

If there is a sweet spot, is there any quick way to find it for existing OCs to allow VCore to be dropped?


----------



## tolis626

So here's mine... Happy to join guys!


----------



## jag3rmeiser

/salute!


----------



## [email protected]

Right now i have to use iGPU because i sent to Sapphire 290 to RMA, so is iGPU effect the overclocking capability?


----------



## djthrottleboi

I filled out the form but forgot to put the stock vid which is 1.072. If anyone has experience with the z97 deluxe let me know as i'm stuck at 4.8GHz. I'm new to this platform and just did what i know how to do from the ivy platform.


----------



## Scotty99

Cant believe im saying this but.....im legit considering upgrading to this CPU from my p67/2500k rig.

I have THE worst 2500k in the world, 1.308v is not enough for 4.4ghz i got a blue screen today playing WoW. Its 100% stable at 1.3 with 4.2 but man its been 3 years and maybe its time to step up to an i7. Funny thing is i know this is not good bang for the buck, my 4.2ghz 2500k is fine for everything i do, but i want a 4.6ghz+ daily driver i7......for reasons only known to my subconcious lol.


----------



## stubass

3419B302 boots @ 4.9... and using GTL hold up without crash @ 5.0
http://valid.canardpc.com/prpc03

And 3418B987 boots at 5.0 without GTL
http://valid.canardpc.com/9t22bk

Both chips uncore @ x40



Simple testbench...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> 3419B302 boots @ 4.9... and using GTL hold up without crash @ 5.0
> http://valid.canardpc.com/prpc03
> 
> And 3418B987 boots at 5.0 without GTL
> http://valid.canardpc.com/9t22bk
> 
> Both chips uncore @ x40
> 
> 
> 
> Simple testbench...


what is the uncore setting the cache ratio?


----------



## stubass

yup and i think it can also be know as Ring Bus, x40 is what i use for boot test... i am not after stability rather Ln2 benching stable and this gives me a baseline to work of.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> yup and i think it can also be know as Ring Bus, x40 is what i use for boot test... i am not after stability rather Ln2 benching stable and this gives me a baseline to work of.


ok thanks and what do i do differently from ivy bridge platform to oc above 4.8GHz. I have seem to hit a brick wall which is wierd considering i am at 4.8GHz at 1.290vc


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> yup and i think it can also be know as Ring Bus, x40 is what i use for boot test... i am not after stability rather Ln2 benching stable and this gives me a baseline to work of.
> 
> 
> 
> ok thanks and what do i do differently from ivy bridge platform to oc above 4.8GHz. I have seem to hit a brick wall which is wierd considering i am at 4.8GHz at 1.290vc
Click to expand...

you may have hit a wall with your chip... probably best to read through some guides and tweak some volts etc
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok thanks and what do i do differently from ivy bridge platform to oc above 4.8GHz. I have seem to hit a brick wall which is wierd considering i am at 4.8GHz at 1.290vc


try setting your input voltage to 1.95v. I have to raise mine that high on my 4770k when I get vcore over 1.3v.

Honestly though if that is a wall. Thats a higher clocker than average dc at 4.8ghz.


----------



## max883

This is the smallest case i could make this to fitt


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the smallest case i could make this to fitt


nice job. You had to gut that case it seems. That took some patience to fit everything that tight with a loop.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok thanks and what do i do differently from ivy bridge platform to oc above 4.8GHz. I have seem to hit a brick wall which is wierd considering i am at 4.8GHz at 1.290vc
> 
> 
> 
> try setting your input voltage to 1.95v. I have to raise mine that high on my 4770k when I get vcore over 1.3v.
> 
> Honestly though if that is a wall. Thats a higher clocker than average dc at 4.8ghz.
Click to expand...

long time no see!!! nice to chat with ya again. I can't wait to get my compression fittings so i can throw the kingpin in and see the real power of this cpu. I will try that and report back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok thanks and what do i do differently from ivy bridge platform to oc above 4.8GHz. I have seem to hit a brick wall which is wierd considering i am at 4.8GHz at 1.290vc
> 
> 
> 
> try setting your input voltage to 1.95v. I have to raise mine that high on my 4770k when I get vcore over 1.3v.
> 
> Honestly though if that is a wall. Thats a higher clocker than average dc at 4.8ghz.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> yup and i think it can also be know as Ring Bus, x40 is what i use for boot test... i am not after stability rather Ln2 benching stable and this gives me a baseline to work of.
> 
> 
> 
> ok thanks and what do i do differently from ivy bridge platform to oc above 4.8GHz. I have seem to hit a brick wall which is wierd considering i am at 4.8GHz at 1.290vc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you may have hit a wall with your chip... probably best to read through some guides and tweak some volts etc
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics
Click to expand...

Thanks this is what I was looking for though for devils and thats why I didn't know where to look.


----------



## fateswarm

The E should be winning when cache is needed. But, the cache is a humongous overkill if it's just one core (assuming at least 1 8th of it is attributed to it). But, if you go to 4 threads or something, on something real (that actually uses it) it should be the deciding factor, unless the benchmark is affected by PCI-E lanes or the RAM (though if the RAM is a factor, the cache will be "forced" to be too).


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the smallest case i could make this to fitt


Man, that is wet..


----------



## fateswarm

I hope you post-process all videos in that beast to the Hz/FPS of the TV with SVP and madVR.


----------



## JackCY

I hope it's not used only for playing TV


----------



## djthrottleboi

Ok so I just attempted to use what I learned but it is hard for me as I have to learn all the new features and their functions to understand what I am doing. In english I have no clue what i'm doing now. This is like going to movies and seeing a list of 30 movies you want to see but only needing to watch 4-8 of them as they end tonight and yet you only have time for 1.


----------



## Nark96

For gaming I think 4.6/4.7GHz is the sweet spot... anything higher is pretty much pointless. Heck the 4790K at stock still smashes through anything.


----------



## djthrottleboi

I'm trying to see how far I can get on water for records and I also wan't to see if I can run 5 daily.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I'm trying to see how far I can get on water for records and I also wan't to see if I can run 5 daily.


5.0GHz for daily use is overly ambitious and in time will badly degrade the CPU, 4.9GHz is even pushing it. But if it was just for test purpose it's possible with good/accurate tweaking


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I'm trying to see how far I can get on water for records and I also wan't to see if I can run 5 daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 5.0GHz for daily use is overly ambitious and in time will badly degrade the CPU, 4.9GHz is even pushing it. But if it was just for test purpose it's possible with good/accurate tweaking
Click to expand...

by then i'll be on to a new cpu. Overly ambitious is a term used for others. Its more like I bought it to oc it. lol


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> by then i'll be on to a new cpu. Overly ambitious is a term used for others. Its more like I bought it to oc it. lol


Fair enough







I guess as long as you have a decent custom water loop you'll be fine with 5.0GHz for daily use if your chip can reach that. Personally even with a custom water loop I wouldn't go past 1.45-1.5V, I'm not comfortable with that... but that's just me. I'm sure many others would probably agree too


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> by then i'll be on to a new cpu. Overly ambitious is a term used for others. Its more like I bought it to oc it. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess as long as you have a decent custom water loop you'll be fine with 5.0GHz for daily use if your chip can reach that. Personally even with a custom water loop I wouldn't go past 1.45-1.5V, I'm not comfortable with that... but that's just me. I'm sure many others would probably agree too
Click to expand...

no need to go past 1.45 if I can figure out these settings. Based on where i'm at currently 1.290 and thats 4.8GHz even with the insane scaling that comes with high multi's and clocks I doubt i will need +0.160v. Even so the loop handles 1.45 easily and I will be adding a 360mm to help with the Kingpin.besides I ran my 3770k at 1.52 for the longest.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no need to go past 1.45 if I can figure out these settings. Based on where i'm at currently 1.290 and thats 4.8GHz even with the insane scaling that comes with high multi's and clocks I doubt i will need +0.160v. Even so the loop handles 1.45 easily and I will be adding a 360mm to help with the Kingpin.besides I ran my 3770k at 1.52 for the longest.


Depends if you've hit the wall or not







if you're lucky then you are correct







congrats on the Kingpin btw it's a monster







and I know Sandy/Ivy were insane, I used to have the 2500K myself and I ran it at 5.0GHz with 1.42V for a while (I believe around a year can't remember lol, I knew I'd hit the lottery







) with no issues whatsoever and temps never exceed 70 degrees while gaming







wish Haswell/DC used the same TIM could probably push these chips a lot further.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no need to go past 1.45 if I can figure out these settings. Based on where i'm at currently 1.290 and thats 4.8GHz even with the insane scaling that comes with high multi's and clocks I doubt i will need +0.160v. Even so the loop handles 1.45 easily and I will be adding a 360mm to help with the Kingpin.besides I ran my 3770k at 1.52 for the longest.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends if you've hit the wall or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you're lucky then you are correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on the Kingpin btw it's a monster
Click to expand...

Thank you and i doubt I hit the wall as the cpu tries to continue after boot and even starts the 58 startup programs on this os I installed yesterday but then something trips it up and then comes the WHEA which i'm confused because I have no WHEA errors in my log but however I believe there is another rule I am missing.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I know better than that, common sense tells me this..I don't need benches, just like I didn't need benches to tell me that a 4930k would be faster than a 4770k.., and, the 5820k will be much faster than a 4930k, clock for clock..as I had said before, pitting a 5820k against a 4770k is like what the 4930k is to a 3770k.and, if you got benches saying otherwise.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: is a 2600k faster than your chip?


You jumped in just before i posted, that was supposed to be pointing the the post above you







. I understand as I'm a owner of a 3930k as well as having and testing out plenty of 2500k,2600k,2700k,3570k,3770k,4670k,4790k. Also binned quite a few chips in the past and Silent can vouch on that one LOL I've seen the difference in all whether it's good or bad or whatnot


----------



## Dark Volker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Depends if you've hit the wall or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you're lucky then you are correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on the Kingpin btw it's a monster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I know Sandy/Ivy were insane, I used to have the 2500K myself and I ran it at 5.0GHz with 1.42V for a while (I believe around a year can't remember lol, I knew I'd hit the lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) with no issues whatsoever and temps never exceed 70 degrees while gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish Haswell/DC used the same TIM could probably push these chips a lot further.


Sandy still had the die soldered to the IHS. I figured that out when I had a sandy CPU rejected by Intel RMA and I was wanting to look under the IHS for inspection.








I think Ivy was when Intel started using TIM instead of soldering. I really wish they hadn't started using TIM and stuck with soldering it. I wonder if our community could petition or persuade Intel to go back to soldering the die to the IHS on future chips?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> Sandy still had the die soldered to the IHS. I figured that out when I had a sandy CPU rejected by Intel RMA and I was wanting to look under the IHS for inspection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Ivy was when Intel started using TIM instead of soldering. I really wish they hadn't started using TIM and stuck with soldering it. I wonder if our community could petition or persuade Intel to go back to soldering the die to the IHS on future chips?


how did it get rejected? I have rma'd a cpu that I thought was a mess with ease.

The rep even told me they only look at the cpu. They do not put it on a bench.


----------



## Dark Volker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> Sandy still had the die soldered to the IHS. I figured that out when I had a sandy CPU rejected by Intel RMA and I was wanting to look under the IHS for inspection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Ivy was when Intel started using TIM instead of soldering. I really wish they hadn't started using TIM and stuck with soldering it. I wonder if our community could petition or persuade Intel to go back to soldering the die to the IHS on future chips?
> 
> 
> 
> how did it get rejected? I have rma'd a cpu that I thought was a mess with ease.
> 
> The rep even told me they only look at the cpu. They do not put it on a bench.
Click to expand...

They told me it was an OEM/Tray CPU and the warranty doesn't apply to those. Apparently the person I bought it from pulled it from a pre-built PC and failed to inform me of that.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> Sandy still had the die soldered to the IHS. I figured that out when I had a sandy CPU rejected by Intel RMA and I was wanting to look under the IHS for inspection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Ivy was when Intel started using TIM instead of soldering. I really wish they hadn't started using TIM and stuck with soldering it. I wonder if our community could petition or persuade Intel to go back to soldering the die to the IHS on future chips?


Aren't we trying to do that since IB?
How's AMD doing it? Intel TIM sucks, even the updated DC TIM is still like replacing an awful TIM with normal TIM.

I would rather go back to bare dies *with safe mounting* than this IHS and TIM mess. But I guess there are some advantages or were theoretically with using IHS and so they moved to it for many chips.
Laptop CPUs have IHS? Not that I have seen. GPUs? Nope. It's probably because they are assembled once and not 10 times, so it's safer to have IHS for regular CPUs where people change it often or don't have the patience anymore with the high tech, less RMAs? Doubt it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> They told me it was an OEM/Tray CPU and the warranty doesn't apply to those. Apparently the person I bought it from pulled it from a pre-built PC and failed to inform me of that.


That's why we normally resolve warranty with the seller, not the maker as the contract is binding between the customer and the seller. But I guess in US you have it easier to RMA with maker directly, in this case I would have gone to the seller then and let them eat the chip, raw.


----------



## Dark Volker

Quote:


> That's why we normally resolve warranty with the seller, not the maker as the contract is binding between the customer and the seller. But I guess in US you have it easier to RMA with maker directly, in this case I would have gone to the seller then and let them eat the chip, raw.


Only problem with that is. The chip was not mine, it was a friend's that loaned it to me. He bought from eBay 2 years ago and stashed it away without testing it or even looking at it. When he loaned it to me about a month ago the contact pads are all messed up and I was getting a boot loop, sometimes got POST beep but then restarted immediately still.

I wasn't even aware that it was OEM/Tray CPU and not a Retail Boxed CPU until Intel told me. I'm giving it back to him and I will just have to tell him he got screwed but kinda screwed himself too by not even visually inspecting it.

Here is a pic of it LOL:


----------



## Xevi

lol God exists!


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> lol God exists!


Nice CPU...


----------



## Dark Volker

Nice! What cooling were you using? I'm thinking sub-zero on the 5.3GHz and the rest a good water loop?


----------



## samoth777

nice chip saint19!









What vccin are you using for these various overclocks?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Someone played crisscross on that no?

Xevi... get lost LOL, UN-freakin-belieavable








1.130V for 4.5GHz,. the heck is that XD
1.330V for 4.9GHz, crazy too.

What a lottery, and the grand price goes to... Xevi


----------



## Dark Volker

It is Xevi's results.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> lol God exists!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Insane chip ahead!


That chip is amazing!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> *Someone played crisscross on that no?*


lol I shouldn't laugh.


----------



## jag3rmeiser

it came in, thanks intel.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> lol God exists!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice chip







what's the batch#
it looks similar to mine. Batch# L419B538


----------



## mAs81

In the club..finally








Getting ready to put it in my Rig...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Hope I got a good one ...like Xevi


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> In the club..finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to put it in my Rig...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I got a good one ...like Xevi


Welcome bruh


----------



## Anusha

used to get 4.6GHz stable with very minimum changes to the board. worked fine on both the Maximus VI Hero and Maximus VII Gene. but now i cannot get them stable with whatever i do. insane!

4.6GHz used to work fine with 1.26V Vcore and XMP 2400 CL11 sticks without touching anything else (means, AUTO settings). i could run 50 rounds of x264 v2 and 2hrs of Prime 95 28.5 1344k custom loop. now not only those settings aren't stable, but i cannot get them stable at any setting. i've gone up to 1.32V and don' t wanna go further.

4.5GHz is fine. that hasn't changed since the day i bought it. Vcore at 1.235V and everything else AUTO and mem at XMP. i'm lost.


----------



## mAs81

Hey guys
Just finished installing the 4970K in my rig..

I have a couple of questions..
First of all the moment I booted , my system was @3,4 GHz and I had to change it from BIOS..

this is where I stand now..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Then when I tried running IBT at first it gave this error:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And then , when it worked my temps were sky high










I got scared and stopped the benchmark,naturally..

I was very careful when mounting my H75 and I used Gelid Extreme with the "pea" at the center method..

Any ideas on what I should do?
My current idle temps are in the higher 30s


----------



## error-id10t

Well the obvious.. stop using IBT. If you want then use Prime95 28.5 Blend or something like the more popular x264 in the Haswell thread.


----------



## mAs81

Thanks for the quick reply
Any input on why when I first installed it the clock was at 3.4GHz??
I went and just upped the multiplier from BIOS,did not touch any voltage(meaning they're on auto..)

EDIT :
Unfortunately using Prime95 28.5 Blend I got this :


What is wrong?Should I reseat my Cpu heatsink in case I used too much/too little TIM?


----------



## JackCY

Load UEFI defaults and make sure 4790K is supported on your mobo and UEFI version.
It might think it's 4770K not 4790K.

---

*Data for the stats:*

Username: JackCY
CPU Model: i5-4690K
Core Multiplier: 46x100
CPU VID: 1.280V
Vcore: 1.280V (HWinfo, HWmonitor, ... doesn't show, VIN6 looks like "Vcore" but drops value even with manual voltage set when frequency drops, same for VIN12 which is "Vring", both often show +0.024V max compared to set values.)
Uncore Multiplier: 43x100
Uncore Voltage: 1.200V
Input Voltage: 1.900V Level 2 (max drop around 0.020V, often keeps spot on or drops by 0.012V, doesn't have much better accuracy in HWinfo, ASRock crapapp shows max drop from what I remember 0.020V with nearly no raise)
Cooling Solution: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A BW
Stability Test: x264 50 loops continuous 8 hours 39 minutes and 40 seconds, Prime95 1344K 14GB 1h 51m, Prime95 1792K 14GB 27m, Aida64 CPU-FPU-Cache-Mem 1h 13m, ... gaming and using the computer while tests run.
Batch Number: Malaysia, L420B768
Ram Speed: 2.4GHz, 11-13-13-32 CR2, stock XMP profile
Ram Voltage: 1.650V, stock XMP profile
Motherboard: ASRock Z97 Extreme4
LLC Setting: Level 2



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Oh yeah, I have 0.001V offsets as that removes the auto from the offset for Vcore and Vring, I don't want auto offset messing with voltages, read it as a workaround for ASRock OCing, I think it even loads that with the predefined OC profiles in UEFI so ASRock uses it too.
There is no power or current throttling, that's just my safety net to avoid thermal throttling when pushing it sometimes or by mistake.







Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ran an extra 1 loop of x264 so you can see the temps and powers and voltages since I have monitoring otherwise closed because it slows down the x264 with it's refreshing.
Running only x264 results in fps 3.40 or higher while lower are often with some other app running, or 3.2x when gaming which you can see at the end of the log.





Spoiler: x264 log



Code:



Code:


================================================================
                     x264-64 Stability test
================================================================

x264 0.142.2453 ea0ca51
(libswscale 2.1.2)
(libavformat 55.20.0)
built on Jul 21 2014, gcc: 4.9.0
configuration: --bit-depth=8 --chroma-format=all
x264 license: GPL version 2 or later
libswscale/libavformat license: LGPL version 2.1 or later

==== Configuration =============================================

Log name = x264_log-i5-config-50.rtf 
Loops    = 50 
Threads  = 8 
Priority = normal

==== Results ===================================================

Start:  15:37:22.85 Wed 08/20/2014

Loop 1: 15:37:22.85
encoded 2121 frames, 3.35 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 2: 15:47:55.64
encoded 2121 frames, 3.33 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 3: 15:58:32.52
encoded 2121 frames, 3.39 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 4: 16:08:59.11
encoded 2121 frames, 3.33 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 5: 16:19:36.36
encoded 2121 frames, 3.37 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 6: 16:30:05.06
encoded 2121 frames, 3.40 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 7: 16:40:29.85
encoded 2121 frames, 3.40 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 8: 16:50:53.36
encoded 2121 frames, 3.40 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 9: 17:01:18.10
encoded 2121 frames, 3.40 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 10: 17:11:42.38
encoded 2121 frames, 3.41 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 11: 17:22:04.14
encoded 2121 frames, 3.40 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 12: 17:32:28.24
encoded 2121 frames, 3.41 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 13: 17:42:51.03
encoded 2121 frames, 3.41 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 14: 17:53:13.54
encoded 2121 frames, 3.36 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 15: 18:03:45.34
encoded 2121 frames, 3.36 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 16: 18:14:16.77
encoded 2121 frames, 3.33 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 17: 18:24:53.60
encoded 2121 frames, 3.42 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 18: 18:35:13.16
encoded 2121 frames, 3.47 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 19: 18:45:25.01
encoded 2121 frames, 3.47 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 20: 18:55:36.33
encoded 2121 frames, 3.48 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 21: 19:05:46.03
encoded 2121 frames, 3.47 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 22: 19:15:58.32
encoded 2121 frames, 3.46 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 23: 19:26:11.27
encoded 2121 frames, 3.48 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 24: 19:36:21.53
encoded 2121 frames, 3.47 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 25: 19:46:32.18
encoded 2121 frames, 3.47 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 26: 19:56:44.50
encoded 2121 frames, 3.47 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 27: 20:06:55.12
encoded 2121 frames, 3.39 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 28: 20:17:21.02
encoded 2121 frames, 3.41 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 29: 20:27:43.61
encoded 2121 frames, 3.45 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 30: 20:37:59.38
encoded 2121 frames, 3.39 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 31: 20:48:24.94
encoded 2121 frames, 3.47 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 32: 20:58:36.70
encoded 2121 frames, 3.40 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 33: 21:09:00.71
encoded 2121 frames, 3.46 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 34: 21:19:13.23
encoded 2121 frames, 3.36 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 35: 21:29:44.19
encoded 2121 frames, 3.46 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 36: 21:39:56.58
encoded 2121 frames, 3.45 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 37: 21:50:11.12
encoded 2121 frames, 3.48 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 38: 22:00:21.19
encoded 2121 frames, 3.44 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 39: 22:10:38.00
encoded 2121 frames, 3.47 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 40: 22:20:49.01
encoded 2121 frames, 3.45 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 41: 22:31:04.22
encoded 2121 frames, 3.47 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 42: 22:41:15.22
encoded 2121 frames, 3.44 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 43: 22:51:32.25
encoded 2121 frames, 3.44 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 44: 23:01:48.29
encoded 2121 frames, 3.43 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 45: 23:12:06.25
encoded 2121 frames, 3.28 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 46: 23:22:54.12
encoded 2121 frames, 3.21 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 47: 23:33:54.61
encoded 2121 frames, 3.27 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 48: 23:44:42.54
encoded 2121 frames, 3.29 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 49: 23:55:27.31
encoded 2121 frames, 3.27 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Loop 50:  0:06:17.13
encoded 2121 frames, 3.29 fps, 35913.33 kb/s

Finish:  0:17:02.87 Thu 08/21/2014





*Validation.*

Won't do 4.7GHz stable, not at 1.35V.
I bet Intel keeps the best chips for 4790K


----------



## error-id10t

See the first screenshot where you have VID clocking in at 1.45v, that's not good.

Go back to BIOS and as you're still at x44 then just set core to Manual and say 1.25v. That's a safe enough voltage and you can then keep raising Multi until you find it won't run anymore. Also set Cache volts or whatever it's called for Giga to 1.18v or nice even 1.2v.

edit: think it's uncore in your language, you can make it be x40, not sure why yours is showing x34.


----------



## JackCY

Actually I see Vcore 1.476V max down in the sensors section. Not a good idea to OC when it even cannot detect the CPU correctly and volts are all over the place probably due to the weird offset voltage changes instead of running manual voltages for OC testing.


----------



## error-id10t

Yeah.. that's expected VID + ~0.02v. You're not the first person I've read with a gigabyte board having weird experiences but I don't follow it enough to know if it's because of older BIOS or what. Just go in there and set them manually yourself and using manual mode.


----------



## mAs81

I'm reseating the cooler now,will post when ready..
Thanks
EDIT :
I lowered my Vcore and Now it looks like this:


Didn't stress test yet,will do it in a bit and post back
Edit 2
With prime95 again I hit 90+c
This is how my stock voltages look in my bios sorry for the crappy pic


----------



## glm1

@ mAs81
I noticed your BIOS is dated "04/09/2014". Most have a newer BIOS for Devils Canyon. I would update before anything else.

Your Prime 95 temp is normal for non-delid chip.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glm1*
> 
> @ mAs81
> I noticed your BIOS is dated "04/09/2014". Most have a newer BIOS for Devils Canyon. I would update before anything else.
> 
> Your Prime 95 temp is normal for non-delid chip.


My BIos is the F10 which is the one reccomended by Gigabyte to run Devil's Canyon..
There's the F11 beta out now,should I use that?
After continuing the Prime 95 test my cores were reaching 99c and then they showed 0
That is with the following voltage:


----------



## prescotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I'm reseating the cooler now,will post when ready..
> Thanks
> EDIT :
> I lowered my Vcore and Now it looks like this:
> 
> 
> Didn't stress test yet,will do it in a bit and post back
> Edit 2
> With prime95 again I hit 90+c
> This is how my stock voltages look in my bios sorry for the crappy pic


It doesnt show the Vcore but the set VID in HWinfo64.

A set VID of 1.24v with a High Input Voltage and LLC enabled might as well be 1.27v ore more Vcore under load


----------



## mAs81

I flashed the latest Bios and this is the default voltage setting in Bios




Once again after about 6-7 minutes of Prime95 Blend , this is what I got :


It's starting to seem that running this chip on my Z87 Gigabyte was not one of my brightest ideas


----------



## koekwau5

Its not the motherboard you're having, its the el cheapo Intel factory adhesive holding the PCB and IHS together.
Just delid it and problem is all gone.
Temps will drop 20 ~ 30 degrees plus.

No other solution here mAS81


----------



## mAs81

I am not going to lie,I'll keep deliding on the back of my head right now because I still believe that the stock voltages are wrong and that it is the motherboard's fault..
Plus I'm kind of afraid to do it









I'm not home right now but I'l continue tweaking when I return and most of the day tomorrow until I get to the bottom of this..

I'll re-read the OP and some info in the Haswell thread , because it's been a long time since I overclocked anything , and I need to get my game together..

Any suggestions are welcome of course , and if push come to shove I'll give deliding a try..


----------



## koekwau5

Tried the same with my i7-4770K and thought my watercooler was faulty.
Until I found out why it was running so hot.
Delidded that hot piece of sillicon and temps dropped bigtime.
Instead of running 100 degrees at 4.2Ghz it dropped to around 65!

The pics of my i7-4770K are in the delid topic. It was a monday morning production sample .. jeez massive layer of black adhesive and coolpaste everywhere except on the die.

Used Liquid Pro between die and IHS and AS5 on top of IHS.

Same shizz again with my new i7-4790K. Also delidded it and temps again dropped bigtime.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> My vote goes for prolimatech megahalems, superb cpu cooler with a few decent fans attatched for good measure.
> 
> @Caos
> 
> 81C is high but nothing to worry about. Still...at 1.17v seems high for me considering its a H220x getting those temps.


I just want to let you know, this cooler is amazing. My prime95 load at 4.0 (4690k w/stock cooler) hit 100c in under 10 minutes. This cooler hasn't gone above 52c in prime95.


----------



## iRUSH

Shooting for 4.5 on this 4690k. Voltage at 1.26 seems stable. 1.25 failed stress testing after 20 min. Is this normal vcore for DC i5?


----------



## RoooDog

Quote:


> Shooting for 4.5 on this 4690k. Voltage at 1.26 seems stable. 1.25 failed stress testing after 20 min. Is this normal vcore for DC i5?


My 4690K runs great at 4.5 1.255v. Zero issues and temps average 65C.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I flashed the latest Bios and this is the default voltage setting in Bios
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again after about 6-7 minutes of Prime95 Blend , this is what I got :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's starting to seem that running this chip on my Z87 Gigabyte was not one of my brightest ideas


Prime95 small FFTs with AVX and Linpack run hot for everyone especially without delid.
You should first resolve the mobo issues and yes 1.2xV for 4790K seems normal as default at the 4790K default clocks 4-4.4GHz.


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> Nice! What cooling were you using? I'm thinking sub-zero on the 5.3GHz and the rest a good water loop?


Sub-zero?


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Prime95 small FFTs with AVX and Linpack run hot for everyone especially without delid.
> You should first resolve the mobo issues and yes 1.2xV for 4790K seems normal as default at the 4790K default clocks 4-4.4GHz.


Be that as it may , I believe that maxing out temps on "stock" clocks with Prime95 is highly irregular..

The thing is I am not sure what is to blame,I tried some "heavy" gaming too with max temps @ 60c..

But when I do any kind of stress testing,as heavy as it might be,99c on cores is extremely hot..

Has to be the mobo because even at stock BIOS settings when I open easy tune it is like this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Default clocks should be 4.0-4.4GHz turbo and not 4.2 as gigabyte recognizes the chip


----------



## error-id10t

The chip should be recognised as a 4790K @ 4.00GHz (ie: cpu-z). Under load with no fancy multi-core enhancement it will run at 4.2giggles under full load, so to me that picture makes sense as the default implies it will run @ 4.2giggles.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoooDog*
> 
> My 4690K runs great at 4.5 1.255v. Zero issues and temps average 65C.


"Average" temps during what? Stress test or gaming load?


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> The chip should be recognised as a 4790K @ 4.00GHz (ie: cpu-z). Under load with no fancy multi-core enhancement it will run at 4.2giggles under full load, so to me that picture makes sense as the default implies it will run @ 4.2giggles.


When you say it like that,it makes sense,although since it is displayed on a program with overclocking features,default should be posted as it is,I think..
Plus,first time I installed the chip my system registered it being 4.0 GHz @ 3.4 GHz , so I'm kind lost as to what to think..


----------



## RoooDog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> "Average" temps during what? Stress test or gaming load?


Both.
At that voltage, I've never maxed above 69C, but for day to day gaming, it's sits at 65 plus/minus a degree.


----------



## Dark Volker

mAs81, As long as you have BIOS version F10 or higher on your motherboard then it should be detected correctly. Though from reading the CPU Support List for your motherboard you may want to try F11b. F11b is Beta, but Gigabyte also says this about it: "Enhanced Intel K-sku CPU performance".


----------



## PCGameFan

What's a good low to moderate OC for the 4790K? I'm about to have one soon.


----------



## Dark Volker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGameFan*
> 
> What's a good low to moderate OC for the 4790K? I'm about to have one soon.


Probably true 4.4GHz on all 4 cores up to 4.6GHz. Above 4.6GHz you can hit a wall and require huge increases in voltages for stability. My 4790k hit the wall after 4.7GHz. I need BIOS set to 1.3v(1.299v reported in CPU-Z) for 4.7GHz and 4.8GHz takes well over 1.4v.

With the default turbo boost, not all cores run at 4.4GHz at the same time like they do when you manually set all cores to 44x.


----------



## PCGameFan

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Dark Volker

np, there are exceptions on both ends though.

You could get a bad clocking chip and 45x might be the highest with reasonable vcore or maybe even just 44x, which in the case where it takes tons of vcore for 44x I would return for exchange.

Or you could get lucky and get a chip that runs at 48x to even 49x with reasonable vcore.

I didn't hit the lottery with mine, but I don't think I struck out either lol. I'm satisfied with 4.7GHz for 24/7 use. I'm even considering delidding and seeing what mine can do with over 1.45v.


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> mAs81, As long as you have BIOS version F10 or higher on your motherboard then it should be detected correctly. Though from reading the CPU Support List for your motherboard you may want to try F11b. F11b is Beta, but Gigabyte also says this about it: "Enhanced Intel K-sku CPU performance".


I already did that,but it seems that before overclocking I have to downvolt if I don't try to delid it in the end for some better temps I guess


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> I already did that,but it seems that before overclocking I have to downvolt if I don't try to delid it in the end for some better temps I guess


If you would've lived close to me I would step into my car and bring a vice to ya









Even at stock speeds it will hit the 90 degrees barrier. Mine went to 100+ degrees plus with stock cooler.
H105 was able to keep it below 90 but still @ stock speed. Upping speed and voltages it went straight back to 100 degrees.
No other way then drinking half a bottle of whiskey and say YOLO and delid that CPU


----------



## mAs81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> If you would've lived close to me I would step into my car and bring a vice to ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even at stock speeds it will hit the 90 degrees barrier. Mine went to 100+ degrees plus with stock cooler.
> H105 was able to keep it below 90 but still @ stock speed. Upping speed and voltages it went straight back to 100 degrees.
> No other way then drinking half a bottle of whiskey and say YOLO and delid that CPU


Oh man I'm starting to believe you're right...
I'll wait a little bit and try some other things but I think that I might try it out if all else fail..
I mean I bought this chip to overclock it,otherwise my 4670 was fine


----------



## JackCY

Mas81: The Corsair H75 Hydro series Push/Pull does not have insane cooling capacity, might be even worse than NH-D14 actually. It will thermal throttle on test with AVX = Prime95 small or new AVX Linpack based tests. At least with voltages above 1.2V I would not be surprised.
What are your temps with running Aida test or something else more normal? x264, Cinebench? These will better tell you how good or bad the cooling is for everyday use and if by chance you have bad TIM or something.


----------



## MBUGS

Hello All,

I just built my first rig about a month ago and this is my first time trying to over clock a computer. I have a i5-4690K with a Asus Z97-A motherboard being cooled with a H80i all in one cooler. I'm currently following this guide and i'm wondering if I'm doing things properly. Here's my progress so far.

1st attempt
multiplier 45
CPU Core Voltage 1.20
Aida64 lasted about a couple mins before BSOD
Average temps 60C

2nd attempt
multiplier 45
CPU Core Voltage 1.21
Aida64 lasted an hour then BSOD
Average temps 60C

3rd attempt
multiplier 45
CPU Core Voltage 1.22
Aida64 lasted a couple hours (fell asleep and woke up to BSOD)
Average temps before going to bed was under 70C

4th attempt
multiplier 45
CPU Core Voltage 1.23
Aida 64 BSOD right away

5th attempt
lowered my multiplier to 44
CPU Core Voltage 1.23
currently running Aida64
Average Temp 60C

This is my first time over clocking so I'm just wondering if I'm going the right direction with my testing and adjustments. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## zorc

If you have immediate bluescreens after a bios change, like you did, restart your PC and try the same setting one more time. This behaviour can be caused through the built in FIVR after a change in Bios settings.


----------



## MBUGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorc*
> 
> If you have immediate bluescreens after a bios change, like you did, restart your PC and try the same setting one more time. This behaviour can be caused through the built in FIVR after a change in Bios settings.


Yeah that kinda scared me which is why i went down to x44 on the multiplier. I will try it again at 45. Thanks


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAs81*
> 
> Oh man I'm starting to believe you're right...
> I'll wait a little bit and try some other things but I think that I might try it out if all else fail..
> I mean I bought this chip to overclock it,otherwise my 4670 was fine


Here is a small test I did to show you the temp improvements.
Ambient temp is 23 ~ 25 degrees, case fully closed with all fans @ lowest speed possible.



Did some Crysis 2 with same settings, CPU max temp after 1 hour: 58 degrees =)


----------



## Dark Volker

What is the best/safest way to delid a 4790k if you don't have a vice? Aren't there components like capacitors or resistors under the IHS on the PCB that a razor blade could damage? I think I want to delid mine now but I want to do it right.

I've read up on the process a lot, of course, and I just want to actually ask before I go to do it. I think my only option is the razor method, but I think that method may be too risky for a first-time delidder.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> What is the best/safest way to delid a 4790k if you don't have a vice? Aren't there components like capacitors or resistors under the IHS on the PCB that a razor blade could damage? I think I want to delid mine now but I want to do it right.
> 
> I've read up on the process a lot, of course, and I just want to actually ask before I go to do it. I think my only option is the razor method, but I think that method may be too risky for a first-time delidder.


I've failed with both vice and razor out of pure haste I believe... But since then I've used the double block method skyn3t showed me, it works really good. Here's the guide

http://www.overclock.net/t/1415190/guide-i7-3770k-4770k-gets-lapped-delidded

Out of 14 delids I've failed 3,1 being vice and it flying out and getting damaged. 2 with a razor.

11 successful two block methods.

He uses a bamboo mat, but I used Blu-ray cases lol, either way



The one on the right had a smalllllllllll almost unseen to the naked eye nick on a line on the PCB. Dead. =/


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> What is the best/safest way to delid a 4790k if you don't have a vice? Aren't there components like capacitors or resistors under the IHS on the PCB that a razor blade could damage? I think I want to delid mine now but I want to do it right.
> 
> I've read up on the process a lot, of course, and I just want to actually ask before I go to do it. I think my only option is the razor method, but I think that method may be too risky for a first-time delidder.


I got the cheapest vice in the universe and I used the vice-only method plus a small help with a hair-dryer. That way I avoided the risk of having to use a good block, handling a block well, or having a good vice to hold the block on the vice well. Best method in the universe though it's slightly worse on being gripped by the vice but it can be alleviated if it's braced with electrical tape.


----------



## Dark Volker

Thanks for the advice!

I'm going to put more thought into it for a while to decide whether I should go pick out a vice specifically for this purpose or do the method with two wooden blocks.

What is the best way to remove all the glue when I do get the IHS off? Then, should I take any precautions or do anything different about how I install the CPU and my water block as far as the pressure put on the IHS?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Here is a small test I did to show you the temp improvements.
> Ambient temp is 23 ~ 25 degrees, case fully closed with all fans @ lowest speed possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Did some Crysis 2 with same settings, CPU max temp after 1 hour: 58 degrees =)


And here is Prime95, got the third core hit 79:



I cannot seem to produce more heat using these settings.
I'm happy with 4.5Ghz cuz this is 24h Prime95 stable.
Above that uses awefull more Vcore and thus more heat.

Started with a 4770K with 4.5Ghz with max 80 degrees as my goal and ended with a 4790K.
My 4770K was max Prime95 24h stable at 4.2Ghz and above that is BSOD randomly.
Since my test PC @ work died and my 4770K would do the job perfectly I was able to order a 4790K for free =)
I was able to hit my goal within the temps I wanted so meh is done =)


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> And here is Prime95, got the third core hit 79:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot seem to produce more heat using these settings.
> I'm happy with 4.5Ghz cuz this is 24h Prime95 stable.
> Above that uses awefull more Vcore and thus more heat.
> 
> Started with a 4770K with 4.5Ghz with max 80 degrees as my goal and ended with a 4790K.
> My 4770K was max Prime95 24h stable at 4.2Ghz and above that is BSOD randomly.
> Since my test PC @ work died and my 4770K would do the job perfectly I was able to order a 4790K for free =)
> I was able to hit my goal within the temps I wanted so meh is done =)


very nice jobe done,since stock vid was 1.3v


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> very nice jobe done,since stock vid was 1.3v


SuperV how ya doin'? =)
How is your new CPU doing?

Edit: ohh and 4.6Ghz tingles all the way .. will try it soon trust me. I must arrrghh.


----------



## iRUSH

What's the best stress test for these chips? Prime95, OCCT, IBT, Aida64? It seems like the last few Prime95's have been extremely brutal generating heat. Is something wrong with it or perhaps that's what makes it better?


----------



## koekwau5

Prime95 is a brutal test.
I use it to make shure my PC will never BSOD.
If it cannot run for 24h stable I'm not satisfied.

After finding 4.5Ghz was stable I reinstalled Windows, and still no BSOD yet =)
Played hours of games and stress testing, cannot seem to make it BSOD









Edit: Tried AIDA64 with my 4770K and it seemed to be able doing 4.6Ghz. Guess what; BSOD while ingame and while typing here on OCN.
Prime95 all the way for me!


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Prime95 is a brutal test.
> I use it to make shure my PC will never BSOD.
> If it cannot run for 24h stable I'm not satisfied.
> 
> After finding 4.5Ghz was stable I reinstalled Windows, and still no BSOD yet =)
> Played hours of games and stress testing, cannot seem to make it BSOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Tried AIDA64 with my 4770K and it seemed to be able doing 4.6Ghz. Guess what; BSOD while ingame and while typing here on OCN.
> Prime95 all the way for me!


Prime95 1344-1344 custom test is brutal. I can pass prime95 24hrs blend but nor more than 8hrs on that custom test


----------



## MBUGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MBUGS*
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> I just built my first rig about a month ago and this is my first time trying to over clock a computer. I have a i5-4690K with a Asus Z97-A motherboard being cooled with a H80i all in one cooler. I'm currently following this guide and i'm wondering if I'm doing things properly. Here's my progress so far.
> 
> 1st attempt
> multiplier 45
> CPU Core Voltage 1.20
> Aida64 lasted about a couple mins before BSOD
> Average temps 60C
> 
> 2nd attempt
> multiplier 45
> CPU Core Voltage 1.21
> Aida64 lasted an hour then BSOD
> Average temps 60C
> 
> 3rd attempt
> multiplier 45
> CPU Core Voltage 1.22
> Aida64 lasted a couple hours (fell asleep and woke up to BSOD)
> Average temps before going to bed was under 70C
> 
> 4th attempt
> multiplier 45
> CPU Core Voltage 1.23
> Aida 64 BSOD right away
> 
> 5th attempt
> lowered my multiplier to 44
> CPU Core Voltage 1.23
> currently running Aida64
> Average Temp 60C
> 
> This is my first time over clocking so I'm just wondering if I'm going the right direction with my testing and adjustments. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


So my 6th attempt i put the multiplier back to 45 and the core voltage is set to 1.24
I ran AIDA64 and it ran for about 10 hours which was my target. I decided to try PRIME95 small FFT and it restarted my computer after about a couple seconds. Is AIDA64 a good enough stress test to see if i have a stable overclock or should i be trying to get it to work with PRIME95? Prime95 small FFT test seems really harsh.


----------



## scracy

Stability is a very subjective thing,personally AIDA 64 for 10 hours i would say its stable,but some people prefer hours and hours of Prime 95,each to their own.


----------



## AmitPc

Finally got my 4790k and my draw of the lottery was pretty darn good.
First of all im currently stress testing 4.7ghz @1.2v been stable for about 40 minutes now and temps are in the low to mid 60's.
How do i make the voltage adaptive to the clock? The only 3 options i see are auto, manual and "normal".i have a gigabyte z97x-SOC


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmitPc*
> 
> Finally got my 4790k and my draw of the lottery was pretty darn good.
> First of all im currently stress testing 4.7ghz @1.2v been stable for about 40 minutes now and temps are in the low to mid 60's.
> *How do i make the voltage adaptive to the clock?* The only 3 options i see are auto, manual and "normal".i have a gigabyte z97x-SOC


whyyyyyy. I was impressed by that post. Until I read that.

Unless you mean the c states for low volts on low freq.

Read Sin0822's Z97 guide.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> whyyyyyy. I was impressed by that post. Until I read that.
> 
> Unless you mean the c states for low volts on low freq.
> 
> Read Sin0822's Z97 guide.


Should we be running fixed voltage 24/7 instead of offset?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> whyyyyyy. I was impressed by that post. Until I read that.
> 
> Unless you mean the c states for low volts on low freq.
> 
> Read Sin0822's Z97 guide.
> 
> 
> 
> Should we be running fixed voltage 24/7 instead of offset?
Click to expand...

It's not the end of the world. Though there are several phenomena that hit the longevity of a CPU. It can be the current (on high loads), it can be the voltage alone (so in this case it could have a contribution) and it can also be damaged by temperature alone.

I guess it might take a years for a voltage without any load to damage a chip, but that may only apply to sub-1.4v since LN2 overclocking is known to kill chips on high voltage with low load (and low temperature) since they usually only go for validations.


----------



## JackCY

It's actually in the Z87 guide.



Leave it at default and you don't have to worry about voltage not being lowered with lower clocks when you use adaptive voltage.
Not sure it works with manual voltage too, for me it seemed it doesn't lower voltage with lower clocks and noone answered the question yet. Can't measure on my board so cannot tell for sure.

Guess it does too.
Quote:


> However now that Haswell has a built in VRM there is almost little reason to use offset mode b/c if you enable C3 power state and EIST the CPU multiplier and voltage drop together even if you have set a manual voltage without offset.


Still have to verify it though.
What's the whole point of adaptive voltage then if manual voltage can adapt to speed of the CPU as well?


----------



## AmitPc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> whyyyyyy. I was impressed by that post. Until I read that.
> 
> Unless you mean the c states for low volts on low freq.
> 
> Read Sin0822's Z97 guide.


I did mean c states,
haha found the culprit *scratches head* apparently my cpu needs a "nudge" after booting to downclock correctly.
AND good news: i used the gigabyte auto oc utility, what it does is it sets the voltage at 1.35v (not that high to my understanding) and does some stability testing then increases the multiplier, WITH THAT it got to 5.1Ghz @1.35vcore (stable on gigabyte's stress test).
TL;DR: 5.1Ghz @1.35v 4790k
BUT im currently running at 4.7Ghz 1.212Vcore stable on intel XTU
Temps in game with the above setting are at 44-53 :-0


----------



## scracy

Personally always use c states no point subjecting your CPU to your O/C voltage continuously makes no difference in benchmarks to enable c states or not.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Personally always use c states no point subjecting your CPU to your O/C voltage continuously makes no difference in benchmarks to enable c states or not.


Agreed


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Personally always use c states no point subjecting your CPU to your O/C voltage continuously makes no difference in benchmarks to enable c states or not.


Yeah I also just have all enabled (and I like seeing 0.012v). Though it's standard practice to have them all off when testing overclocking (especially extreme overclocking). This is because even if it may be a 0.02% contribution, you may want to test it.


----------



## EarlZ

I have my C-States on with my GB board but my voltages are always locked at max. I'll probably try 'normal' voltage and use + offset


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I have my C-States on with my GB board but my voltages are always locked at max. I'll probably try 'normal' voltage and use + offset


Check your power options in the control panel. If you have performance mode set on then switch it to balanced mode, that should lower your voltage and cpu multiplier at idle


----------



## scracy

Which program are you using to determine voltage? With gigabytes boards use CPU-Z Version 1.64 it's the only version that works properly


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Which program are you using to determine voltage? With gigabytes boards use CPU-Z Version 1.64 it's the only version that works properly


I think he has performance mode set on in control panel... I was in the same boat when I OC'd my 4790K for some reason my windows had default performance mode on







I put it back to balanced mode and what do you know it was back to C-states adaptive mode and it has been fine ever since


----------



## scracy

Yeah was just a thought every other version of CPU-Z doesn't show a variable Vid with c states enabled on any Z87 or Z97 Gigabyte board,it's also the only version that shows correct bus frequency too.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I think he has performance mode set on in control panel... I was in the same boat when I OC'd my 4790K for some reason my windows had default performance mode on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put it back to balanced mode and what do you know it was back to C-states adaptive mode and it has been fine ever since


Doesn't matter what profile you use, you can always adapt the profile settings individually, I use performance profile with CPU minimum set to 0% or 5%, same thing.
If disabled then even the ratios won't lower so no wonder voltage won't lower either


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Doesn't matter what profile you use, you can always adapt the profile settings individually, I use performance profile with CPU minimum set to 0% or 5%, same thing.
> If disabled then even the ratios won't lower so no wonder voltage won't lower either


But that's the long way of doing an easy job







I just stuck it on balanced mode and it's been working great ever since. During high load the multiplier rises to 47, BCLK 100.00MHz and voltage at 1.265V. At idle it sits at 800MHz with like 0.71 ish voltage.


----------



## Shogon

I think because I'm using manual voltage my voltage does not drop when idle like my frequency does based on load usage. I'm not so worried about it though, it's weird for z77/z79 I used offset but for Haswell I tend to use manual.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I think because I'm using manual voltage my voltage does not drop when idle like my frequency does based on load usage. I'm not so worried about it though, it's weird for z77/z79 I used offset but for Haswell I tend to use manual.


Why don't you use adaptive voltage and set C-states on?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I think because I'm using manual voltage my voltage does not drop when idle like my frequency does based on load usage. I'm not so worried about it though, it's weird for z77/z79 I used offset but for Haswell I tend to use manual.


Manual voltage settings have nothing to do with it. If the proper c states are set, the manual is ignored and voltage drops on low load.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Why don't you use adaptive voltage and set C-states on?


Never gave it a shot really, just used manual since the beginning. I do have C-States enabled, and after looking at the correct voltage this time in HWinfo I think my voltage does drop under idle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Manual voltage settings have nothing to do with it. If the proper c states are set, the manual is ignored and voltage drops on low load.


Yup, I found that out after a glance over in the Haswell Guide. Just had to look at the vcore not the VID, 0.850v sounds like idle to me.


----------



## carlhil2

Yeah, I finally got tired of seeing my voltage locked at 1.258v in cpuz, turned on the power saving in bios....temps still the same though...crazy..


----------



## fateswarm

Yeah. I love seeing 0.012v. But on high load it's the same since the power has to be used and in fact, I wouldn't be surprised if it's slightly worse (but not detectable) since it has to do the extra checks to see if it has to "power save"(ironically).


----------



## orndorf77

I currently have my i7 4790k at my 4.7ghz profile using 1.255v typed in my bios and 1.28v under full load in cpu-z I stress tested running occt for 10 hours and I ran prime95 version 28.5 small FFTs for 2 hours and my cpu was stable . today I was playing splinter cell black list and the game froze and I could not exit out of the game I had to press the reset button on my computer case . can this game freeze have happened because of a unstable cpu ? there was no error message when the computer rebooted and I cant duplicate the game freeze


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I currently have my i7 4790k at my 4.7ghz profile using 1.255v typed in my bios and 1.28v under full load in cpu-z I stress tested running occt for 10 hours and I ran prime95 version 28.5 small FFTs for 2 hours and my cpu was stable . today I was playing splinter cell black list and the game froze and I could not exit out of the game I had to press the reset button on my computer case . can this game freeze have happened because of a unstable cpu ? there was no error message when the computer rebooted and I cant duplicate the game freeze


Same happened to me testing overclocks with AIDA64.
It could ran for hours but would BSOD after 5 minutes playing Borderlands 2.

Now testing with Prime95 Custom Blend (no small FFT) for 8h+ as stress test.
Currently running at 4.5Ghz @ 1.275V which is Prime95 24h stable.
Been playing Crysis 2 and Far Cry 3 all day and no single BSOD yet.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Same happened to me testing overclocks with AIDA64.
> It could ran for hours but would BSOD after 5 minutes playing Borderlands 2.
> 
> Now testing with Prime95 Custom Blend (no small FFT) for 8h+ as stress test.
> Currently running at 4.5Ghz @ 1.275V which is Prime95 24h stable.
> Been playing Crysis 2 and Far Cry 3 all day and no single BSOD yet.


I did not get a BSOD . splinter cell black list froze in the middle of playing and I could not exit out of the game . I had to press the reset button on my computer case . do you think the game freeze had some thing to do with my cpu being unstable ? when my computer rebooted there was no error message


----------



## dante`afk

do i read this right, the only values you have to take care of while overclocking this cpu is the override vrin and cpu vcore?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> do i read this right, the only values you have to take care of while overclocking this cpu is the override vrin and cpu vcore?


Couple more settings involved with high speed RAM and higher clock speeds.

Till 4.4Ghz it mainly is Vcore and Input Voltage.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Manual voltage settings have nothing to do with it. If the proper c states are set, the manual is ignored and voltage drops on low load.


Thanks. So VID will stay up and Vcore will drop? That would look about the way it behaved for me. Means adaptive voltage is? Useless? What is it for I really wonder.


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Couple more settings involved with high speed RAM and higher clock speeds.
> 
> Till 4.4Ghz it mainly is Vcore and Input Voltage.


I`ll keep my 1600mhz ram though, what else do I need to take care of if I want like 4.8 or more?

can you guys give me a board recommendation?

Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H
ASUS MAXIMUS VII HERO Z97 / Extreme?
MSI Gaming 7 Z97

or any other?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> I`ll keep my 1600mhz ram though, what else do I need to take care of if I want like 4.8 or more?
> 
> can you guys give me a board recommendation?
> 
> Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H
> ASUS MAXIMUS VII HERO Z97 / Extreme?
> MSI Gaming 7 Z97
> 
> or any other?


Gigabyte and Asus are good.
Personally I'd go for the Maximus series.

Don't know anything about MSI.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Gigabyte and Asus are good.
> Personally I'd go for the Maximus series.
> 
> Don't know anything about MSI.


All the Asus boards OC well the Maximus/ or gaming line of Asus motherboards are pure marketing gimmicks. Mostly for aesthetics than performance. Personally, having used Asus for all my builds I'd opt for an Asus board and not Gigabyte. Get something like the Asus Z97 PRO which is a great all round board. Oh and MSI suck... especially their customer service.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> All the Asus boards OC well the Maximus/ or gaming line of Asus motherboards are pure marketing gimmicks. Mostly for aesthetics than performance. Personally, having used Asus for all my builds I'd opt for an Asus board and not Gigabyte. Get something like the Asus Z97 PRO which is a great all round board. Oh and MSI suck... especially their customer service.


The Maximus and Rampage series always do better when overclocking.
For normal use I agree it's marketing tricks but not when it comes to overclocking.


----------



## djthrottleboi

So I have heard from another member
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Gigabyte and Asus are good.
> Personally I'd go for the Maximus series.
> 
> Don't know anything about MSI.
> 
> 
> 
> All the Asus boards OC well the Maximus/ or gaming line of Asus motherboards are pure marketing gimmicks. Mostly for aesthetics than performance. Personally, having used Asus for all my builds I'd opt for an Asus board and not Gigabyte. Get something like the Asus Z97 PRO which is a great all round board. Oh and MSI suck... especially their customer service.
Click to expand...

just note some of us asus z97 deluxe owners are having issues getting over 4.8GHz and it is confirmed that its the motherboard and not the chips. Some setting I have yet to figure out anyway.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> The Maximus and Rampage series always do better when overclocking.
> For normal use I agree it's marketing tricks but not when it comes to overclocking.


Even when it comes to overclocking it's marketing gimmicks even JJ said it himself all the boards have the same OC capability. It all comes down to aesthetics, which colour scheme you like best.


----------



## glm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> what else do I need to take care of if I want like 4.8 or more?


If you want to run more programs than just CPU-Z validation:

To reach 4.8 you will probably have to delid.

And/or you will need custom water cooling.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Even when it comes to overclocking it's marketing gimmicks even JJ said it himself all the boards have the same OC capability. It all comes down to aesthetics, which colour scheme you like best.


JJ is actually overselling the VRM quality of lower-tier asus boards when he says that all of their boards are equally supportive of overclocking.

the componentry used on some of their SKUs simply isn't up to the task of heavy overclocking.

I know, I know; why believe a random forum member over JJ himself? The answer is pretty straight forward; marketing.


----------



## dante`afk

what's the express for on z97x and non x z97, difference?

even though I liked the coloring more on the gigabyte, I went for the asus hero vii in believe of better OC capability.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glm1*
> 
> If you want to run more programs than just CPU-Z validation:
> 
> To reach 4.8 you will probably have to delid.
> 
> And/or you will need custom water cooling.


No delid here [email protected] / [email protected] 24/7 or [email protected] / [email protected] or [email protected] / [email protected] no custom cooler either. Koolance EX2-1055 /CPU 380i


----------



## AmitPc

Same, 4.8Ghz @1.3v 2133mhz ram 100% stable, no delid.
Using the Asetek 570lx (aio water cooler)


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Even when it comes to overclocking it's marketing gimmicks even JJ said it himself all the boards have the same OC capability. It all comes down to aesthetics, which colour scheme you like best.


For some mild stuff sure probably not a big deal. But once you start pushing it to the limit yes then having that extra power capacity and stability does pay off.
The weak entry level boards have something like 4 FETs, 4 coils, 4 caps and that's it, no heatsink. That's asking for trouble when OCing











Someone run on the above board GA Z97M DS3H 8h of Prime95 small with 4790K OCed 4.8Ghz or above and I will believe that it doesn't matter what board one has








Please record it on video so we can see the sparkles when it burns









Sure when it already has decent components and enough stable power delivery, then it does not matter if it's a board that could power one OCed CPU for $150 or a special board that has so much power capability it could power two OCed CPUs and costs $400.
Then it becomes a thing of additional features and the VRMs are a bonus.

Personally I think it's pointless to buy boards above $150-200. You can often get all the features you need on the cheaper boards. Apart from specialties of course.


----------



## scracy

Which is why I love my Gigabyte GA- Z87X-UD4H 16 power phrases..no power delivery issues at higher clock speeds


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Manual voltage settings have nothing to do with it. If the proper c states are set, the manual is ignored and voltage drops on low load.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. So VID will stay up and Vcore will drop? That would look about the way it behaved for me. Means adaptive voltage is? Useless? What is it for I really wonder.
Click to expand...

Yes. VIN says up (Vcore goes down). Adaptive is "bad" for most overclockers since it does automatically whatever the motherboard's coder thought about doing and sometimes that's insanely high (dangerous) or not optimal in general.

And whatever the BIOS version is, it might do different things. In general, if you know what you are doing, avoid it.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Which is why I love my Gigabyte GA- Z87X-UD4H 16 power phrases..no power delivery issues at higher clock speeds


That's not why. You have 8 true phases (the max possible now, that's very good) while the mosfets (IR3553) are already capable of doing something like 500W on 8 phases before even needing a heatsink. On 16 phases the overkill is ridiculous since you may never need 200W.

i.e. even if you were on 8 phases you'd have the same quality.

The reason I think most Z87 motherboards are overkill is that they didn't know how Broadwell will be (or if it's compatible) or how future Haswells will be (maybe they expected 6-cores?) or they just had latent experience from Z77.


----------



## scracy

Only repeating what Gigabyte state in their specs for my board 16 Phase power VRM...but it's only true 8 phase? Marketing ploy maybe?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Only repeating what Gigabyte state in their specs for my board 16 Phase power VRM...but it's only true 8 phase? Marketing ploy maybe?


Yes, look for the Sin's VRM list, it's the best source on the board. No, it's not bad, I mean, you get to get even cooler mosfets (even though they are already cool if they were only 8 lol). Marketing ploys, yes, they do that a lot all of them (e.g. people see 12 phases and they think it's good but the irony is they are usually 6 x 2 phases while 8 true phases are often better) but I think in this case they were also clueless about what will happen with Broadwell or future Haswell or they were 'used' to those designs.


----------



## scracy

Fair enough that makes sense now so technically it's 8 x 2 phases?


----------



## Nark96

Was messing around a little last night, and I managed to get 5.0GHz at 1.46V but that's pushing it, especially on an AIO H105. But that was just for testing purposes... and a little fun














used Cinebench and Core temps were:
Core 1: 88
Core 2: 85
Core 3: 83
Core 4: 82

Not bad for 1.46v and no delid, then again this is just cinebench haha


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Was messing around a little last night, and I managed to get 5.0GHz at 1.46V but that's pushing it, especially on an AIO H105. But that was just for testing purposes... and a little fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> used Cinebench and Core temps were:
> Core 1: 88
> Core 2: 85
> Core 3: 83
> Core 4: 82
> 
> Not bad for 1.46v and no delid, then again this is just cinebench haha


Nice.. similar to mine [email protected] these things are the best thing since Sandy Bridge in my opinion


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Nice.. similar to mine [email protected] these things are the best thing since Sandy Bridge in my opinion


Yeah definitely... I had a 2500K before this, just upgraded about a month ago and I don't regret it one bit


----------



## asfgbdnf

My 4790K, batch L421BXXX


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> My 4790K, batch L421BXXX
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good!
But no way that gonna be anywhere near gaming stable.
How many Gflops does it pull in LinX 0.6.5 11.1.3?


----------



## asfgbdnf

Never tried that thing, don't want to degrade my gem chip with torture test


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> My 4790K, batch L421BXXX


Nice chip, you lucky dog...


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> Never tried that thing, don't want to degrade my gem chip with torture test


Unless that AsRock software is wrong, 2.1v on the memory, and 1.45v for the cache override voltage? Then again you are at 5 GHz uncore and 2800 memory..








Seems a bit high to me for daily use, unless that cache override isn't the same as whatever it is for Asus boards.

Going to try and get 4.9 stable with less vcore, maybe messing with the input voltage can help.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Fair enough that makes sense now so technically it's 8 x 2 phases?


Yes. Which is good. There are currently no >8-phase controllers on the market (of boards).


----------



## MBUGS

Needing some help with ADAPTIVE mode. So i've over clocked my 4690K to 4.5 Gh with a Vcore of 1.24v and have run my stress tests and have also done some gaming and everything seems to be stable and working properly. My Vcore is still set to MANUAL mode and i would like to change that so i'm not always at that 1.24 voltage. When I'm in the BIOS of my Asus Z97-A and I change to ADAPTIVE mode, there are a couple options that pop up below and i have no idea what to put in them.



Can i get a little help figuring out what voltages i have to plug into these spots. Everything works fine while on manual mode but i hear i need to change that once I'm done doing all my stress tests and have found my comfortable over clock. This is the first time i've done this sort of thing so I'm really new at this. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MBUGS*
> 
> Needing some help with ADAPTIVE mode. So i've over clocked my 4690K to 4.5 Gh with a Vcore of 1.24v and have run my stress tests and have also done some gaming and everything seems to be stable and working properly. My Vcore is still set to MANUAL mode and i would like to change that so i'm not always at that 1.24 voltage. When I'm in the BIOS of my Asus Z97-A and I change to ADAPTIVE mode, there are a couple options that pop up below and i have no idea what to put in them.
> 
> 
> 
> Can i get a little help figuring out what voltages i have to plug into these spots. Everything works fine while on manual mode but i hear i need to change that once I'm done doing all my stress tests and have found my comfortable over clock. This is the first time i've done this sort of thing so I'm really new at this. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Click onto the option where it says 'Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage', then type in 1.24 and you're done, exit bios and go back into windows


----------



## MBUGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Click onto the option where it says 'Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage', then type in 1.24 and you're done, exit bios and go back into windows


Awesome Thanks!!


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MBUGS*
> 
> Awesome Thanks!!


You're welcome


----------



## asfgbdnf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Unless that AsRock software is wrong, 2.1v on the memory, and 1.45v for the cache override voltage? Then again you are at 5 GHz uncore and 2800 memory..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems a bit high to me for daily use, unless that cache override isn't the same as whatever it is for Asus boards.
> 
> Going to try and get 4.9 stable with less vcore, maybe messing with the input voltage can help.


Asrock software only reads out the settings in BIOS instead of real-time measurement (of course it could also show voltages in real-time but in a different tab) and all values shown are correct.
For Haswell CPU, 1.45V Vcache for 5G cache is necessary and I believe 1.45V is above average. 2.1V Dimm voltage is ok for benching, and IMO 2.1V is also ok for daily use. Rams generally have life-time warranty, so I would not worry too much.


----------



## link1393

Hi guys, what is the time do you sugest for a Prime95 stability test ?

24h or less will be good ?

EDIT : This is the custom setting I use :

Min: 1792 Max: 1792

1min. each.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> *Prime95 is a brutal test.
> I use it to make shure my PC will never BSOD.*
> If it cannot run for 24h stable I'm not satisfied.
> 
> After finding 4.5Ghz was stable I reinstalled Windows, and still no BSOD yet =)
> Played hours of games and stress testing, cannot seem to make it BSOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Tried AIDA64 with my 4770K and it seemed to be able doing 4.6Ghz. Guess what; BSOD while ingame and while typing here on OCN.
> Prime95 all the way for me!


I have ran prime95 for 16 hours, booted up World of warcraft and got a BSOD within an hour. No stress test will test every possible situation a CPU can experience, this is why i dont do stress test anymore, i use the applications i plan on using day to day. You could also blue screen at idle even if you passed 24 hours of prime95.


----------



## ViTosS

Guys my i7 4790k is showing 1.84v CPU voltage in CPU-Z, is that right? The temps are fine idle (30~33ºC) but the vcore is so high.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Guys my i7 4790k is showing 1.84v CPU voltage in CPU-Z, is that right? The temps are fine idle (30~33ºC) but the vcore is so high.


IT's probably showing INPUT voltage, not vCORE.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> IT's probably showing INPUT voltage, not vCORE.


How do I change that?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> How do I change that?


Use another tool to check voltage, or maybe there's something in CPU-Z options/config file to change to the right sensor.


----------



## muneebansari

@$ilent: Just updated my stable 4790K 4.7 Ghz information.

Just some suggestions:

1- we should also track what's been used and for how long for stability test. For e.g. I'm anal about stability so I used Intel XTU Benchmark, x264 20 passes, Aida64 (CPU, FPU, Cache, Memory) for 8 hours, Intel XTU CPU Stress Test for 8 hours, Watchdogs and Metro Last light for 8 hours each and then called it stable. Whereas I notice another entry for the same batch for 4.8 Ghz @ 1.29v and 4.9 Ghz @ 1.33. I can do 4.8 Ghz (4c/8t) @ 1.29 and 4.9 @ 1.34 with Aida64 and XTU for 8 hours but it BSODs instantly with XTU Benchmark and x264. Similarly, I can bench at 5 Ghz 4c/4 @ 1.28 but that's of no use for a regular/enthusiast user. So that shouldn't be considered stable either.

2- We should also capture Uncore overclock. I've noticed that while Uncore set to 40 allows stability at higher core clocks but it also results in higher VCORE and higher Temps. The closer Uncore is to Core Ratio, the lesser Vcore is required for stability and even Core Temps are less.

3- Similar to point 1 above, we should also capture number of cores/threads as people seem to be doing 4c/4 and consider it stable. Thats better for 4690K than 4790K.

4- Stock VID should be captured at 4.4 all cores from CPUz with High Performance Power Profile (100% processor usage).

Just my 2 (or 4) cents. Think this should allow for a more consistent reporting.


----------



## link1393

So my Pentium G3258 is stable @4.3Ghz 1.250 at Vcore

can I do something to drop my Vcore or I will be good at 1.250 ? this is the first time I overclock a Intel CPU.

Thanks

- Link1393


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Use another tool to check voltage, or maybe there's something in CPU-Z options/config file to change to the right sensor.


I see... I used HWMonitor and at full load is showing 1.274v for 4.4Ghz, is that good? I checked the VID value


----------



## Marc79

No, that voltage is high for 4.4GHz across all cores, my 4770k did 4.4 @1.248v, and it was an average chip.


----------



## dante`afk

hey, got today my 4790 and asus maximus hero VII.

just got the memory stable to 2400mhz. now I am struggling a bit with the settings for the CPU.


I have all power saving (eist, C1E etc) features enabled, however the cpu does not downlock in windows if I do nothing?
Do I have to change CPU cache voltage too? has the CPU cache ratio to be the same value as the CPU ratio? like x48 for both if I want 4800?
why is prime95 not recommended for haswell stability testing but rather aida?


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> No, that voltage is high for 4.4GHz across all cores, my 4770k did 4.4 @1.248v, and it was an average chip.


I'm running with 1.21v now for 30 min Prime95, 4.4Ghz no crashes or BSODs yet, let's see...

Also what is that CPU Cache? I need to change that too with the voltage?


----------



## muneebansari

Core > (Uncore = Memory)
Point being, overclock CPU Core first then Uncore n then memory. Difference between 1333 MHz mem frequency and 2400 MHz is negligible.
So set memory back to 1333/1600 n overclock CPU Ratio and CPU Core Voltage first.

For voltage drop at idle, change Windows Power Profile to balanced (min processor state at 5%)

No need to change cache for now. Keep it 40 (stock) and Cache voltage at 1.2

N Aida64 is easy to pass. Try Intel XTU Benchmark then Intel XTU CPU Stress Test then x264 FHD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> hey, got today my 4790 and asus maximus hero VII.
> 
> just got the memory stable to 2400mhz. now I am struggling a bit with the settings for the CPU.
> 
> 
> I have all power saving (eist, C1E etc) features enabled, however the cpu does not downlock in windows if I do nothing?
> Do I have to change CPU cache voltage too? has the CPU cache ratio to be the same value as the CPU ratio? like x48 for both if I want 4800?
> why is prime95 not recommended for haswell stability testing but rather aida?


----------



## muneebansari

Just keep cache to 40 (stock) and Cache voltage to 1.2 and overclock CPU Ratio and CPU Core Voltage.
This is assuming you've a 4790K.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> I'm running with 1.21v now for 30 min Prime95, 4.4Ghz no crashes or BSODs yet, let's see...
> 
> Also what is that CPU Cache? I need to change that too with the voltage?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muneebansari*
> 
> Core > (Uncore = Memory)
> Point being, overclock CPU Core first then Uncore n then memory. Difference between 1333 MHz mem frequency and 2400 MHz is negligible.
> So set memory back to 1333/1600 n overclock CPU Ratio and CPU Core Voltage first.
> 
> For voltage drop at idle, change Windows Power Profile to balanced (min processor state at 5%)
> 
> No need to change cache for now. Keep it 40 (stock) and Cache voltage at 1.2
> 
> N Aida64 is easy to pass. Try Intel XTU Benchmark then Intel XTU CPU Stress Test then x264 FHD.


If he is going to use XTU Bench then why bother with Stress considering Bench is much harder. Also there's a huge difference between running RAM @ 1333 vs. 2400, if you have the RAM try it in XTU Bench or Prime and compare temps.


----------



## muneebansari

Bench is harder but doesn't depict sustained stability. A successful bench run may still fail during a long stress run. Bench is just to identify immediate failures instead of waiting for hours.

I was talking about OC memory performance difference in real-world usage such as gaming and encoding. It's not worth the extra volts, heat and effort. Only feasible if you want to score higher in XTU or Vine bench.

Check this:




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> If he is going to use XTU Bench then why bother with Stress considering Bench is much harder. Also there's a huge difference between running RAM @ 1333 vs. 2400, if you have the RAM try it in XTU Bench or Prime and compare temps.


----------



## stubass

http://valid.canardpc.com/wsrwkp this is from the one that tested 3rd out of 4...


----------



## error-id10t

I know how to bench and/or stability test... both XTU stability and AIDA are useless for any kind of stability.

Also regarding the RAM speed, we're not talking about OC RAM, I thought that was his XMP.


----------



## muneebansari

I agree .. both Aida and XTU are easy compared to x264. But they test different parts compared to XTU hence still needed. Aida for combination (of Core, Cache and mem) and XTU for Core + Cache.

N I thought XMP is pre-tested OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I know how to bench and/or stability test... both XTU stability and AIDA are useless for any kind of stability.
> 
> Also regarding the RAM speed, we're not talking about OC RAM, I thought that was his XMP.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muneebansari*
> 
> @$ilent: Just updated my stable 4790K 4.7 Ghz information.
> 
> Just some suggestions:
> 
> 1- we should also track what's been used and for how long for stability test. For e.g. I'm an anal about stability so I used Intel XTU Benchmark, x264 20 passes, Aida64 (CPU, FPU, Cache, Memory) for 8 hours, Intel XTU CPU Stress Test for 8 hours, Watchdogs and Metro Last light for 8 hours each and then called it stable. Whereas I notice another entry for the same batch for 1.29v. Now, I can bench at 5 Ghz 4c/4 @ 1.28 but that's of no use for a regular/enthusiast user. Similarly, I can do 4.8 Ghz (4c/8t) @ 1.29 with Aida64 and XTU for 8 hours but it BSODs instantly with XTU Benchmark and x264. So that shouldn't be considered stable either.
> 
> 2- We should also capture Uncore overclock. I've noticed that while Uncore set to 40 allows stability at higher core clocks but it also results in higher VCORE and higher Temps. The closer Uncore is to Core Ratio, the lesser Vcore is required for stability and even Core Temps are less.
> 
> 3- Similar to point 1 above, we should also capture number of cores/threads as people seem to be doing 4c/4 and consider it stable. Thats better for 4690K than 4790K.
> 
> 4- Stock VID should be captured at 4.4 all cores from CPUz with High Performance Power Profile (100% processor usage).
> 
> Just my 2 (or 4) cents. Think this should allow for a more consistent reporting.


Ideally, it should be:

Username | Stock VID | Overclock Core Multipler | Overclock Vcore (software) | Overclock Cache Multiplier | Overclock Cache Voltage | Stability Test Used | Memory Frequency + Timings | Motherboard | Cooling | Batch# | Evidence

As an example:

fleetfeather | 1.02v | 47x | 1.15v (HWInfo64) | 45x | 1.20 | x264 20 loops, XTU Bench 10 loops, AIDA64 Cache 2hrs | 2400mhz, 9-9-11-1T | Asus z87i-Pro | Custom loop | L420 | No

---

Woah, since when does Cache = Memory in terms of performance gains (or lack thereof)?

Haha, memory frequency and timings matter far more than cache does. Sure, RAM at above 1866 matters little for gaming, but memory clocks at least impact real-world, day-to-day stuff (booting, unzipping, web responsiveness, anything which loads and unloads RAM really). Cache overclocking offers benefit exclusively in benchmarking...

Also, you obviously don't just run XTU benchmark once and call it quits; repetitive loops. XTU stress is generally useless.

---

@Error, AIDA's cache stress isn't bad for cache overclock testing. Wouldn't bother with FPU or Core stressing though...


----------



## muneebansari

Uncore > (Cache = Memory) is more for setting overclocking priority than performance gains .. specially for newcomers who are facing difficulty in overclocking.

I'll check again but based on my own testing I've seen "negligible" differences between stock mem clocks and OC/XMP mem clocks in real world usage. Not to forget it makes the system unstable and harder to stabilize (by throwing in VCCSA, Analog and Dogital I/O volts in the mix). From what I know, tighter timings give better gains than higher frequencies.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Ideally, it should be:
> 
> Username | Stock VID | Overclock Core Multipler | Overclock Vcore (software) | Overclock Cache Multiplier | Overclock Cache Voltage | Stability Test Used | Memory Frequency + Timings | Motherboard | Cooling | Batch# | Evidence
> 
> As an example:
> 
> fleetfeather | 1.02v | 47x | 1.15v (HWInfo64) | 45x | 1.20 | x264 20 loops, XTU Bench 10 loops, AIDA64 Cache 2hrs | 2400mhz, 9-9-11-1T | Asus z87i-Pro | Custom loop | L420 | No
> 
> ---
> 
> Woah, since when does Cache = Memory in terms of performance gains (or lack thereof)?
> 
> Haha, memory frequency and timings matter far more than cache does. Sure, RAM at above 1866 matters little for gaming, but memory clocks at least impact real-world, day-to-day stuff (booting, unzipping, web responsiveness, anything which loads and unloads RAM really). Cache overclocking offers benefit exclusively in benchmarking...
> 
> Also, you obviously don't just run XTU benchmark once and call it quits; repetitive loops. XTU stress is generally useless.
> 
> ---
> 
> @Error, AIDA's cache stress isn't bad for cache overclock testing. Wouldn't bother with FPU or Core stressing though...


----------



## aboreal

[email protected] /// 1.2v /// batch.: *L421C044*

I have run X264 and Prime FFT 1344.

Room temperature: 27º /// Air cooling: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (only push) /// Fractal R3.

What do you think about the temps?




CHEERS!


----------



## dante`afk

there's really not a lot of headroom OC'ing the 4790k...not delid and on only on air. can't even hit 4700 with 1.3v. anything above gives crazy temperatures.

currently running 4600 with 1.25 since 6 hours in prime95, not sure if the OC is even worth +200mhz ... -_-

any idea why my cpu will not get into the idle states? all power saving features are enabled in bios.


----------



## asfgbdnf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aboreal*
> 
> [email protected] /// 1.2v /// batch.: *L421C044*
> 
> I have run X264 and Prime FFT 1344.
> 
> Room temperature: 27º /// Air cooling: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (only push) /// Fractal R3.
> 
> What do you think about the temps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS!


that is prime 27.7, probably 32bit version, so what is your point?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> there's really not a lot of headroom OC'ing the 4790k...not delid and on only on air. can't even hit 4700 with 1.3v. anything above gives crazy temperatures.
> 
> currently running 4600 with 1.25 since 6 hours in prime95, not sure if the OC is even worth +200mhz ... -_-
> 
> any idea why my cpu will not get into the idle states? all power saving features are enabled in bios.


Check your Windows Power Saving plan is set to Balanced instead of High Performance / Personal Power Plan.


----------



## muneebansari

You've some headroom .. probably a 100 MHz more. Take it to 1.28v and see the temps. You may get a 4.7 Ghz at that ..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aboreal*
> 
> [email protected] /// 1.2v /// batch.: *L421C044*
> 
> I have run X264 and Prime FFT 1344.
> 
> Room temperature: 27º /// Air cooling: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (only push) /// Fractal R3.
> 
> What do you think
> 
> CHEERS!


Enable Balanced Mode in Windows Power Options (Min Processor State = 5%
Enable EIST
Enable C-States

Use Adaptive Voltage (only AFTER!!!! you've found your stable OC using manual voltage)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> any idea why my cpu will not get into the idle states? all power saving features are enabled in bios.


----------



## monohouse

I am late to the party, but I am here and the results are pretty good so far:

Vcore: Default: 1.141V, Current: 1.25V
Mhz: 4500
Stability: Prime95 25.7 "Large" 2 Hours
Temperatures and Cooling system: Ambient 35C, Hottest CPU core: 80C, not delidded, 2x360 radiators
Power Saving: all enabled including C6/7

had to increase the turbo power and amperes limits from 88/100 to 300/300 to prevent automatic downclocking
will test later today 4600 mhz, but I feel very lucky to have sutch a good clocking processor sample
I know this level of stability may not be acceptable for some of you, but none of the programs I will be using will reach this level of load on the processor so there is no reason to be so stable for me, could get a significant amount of extra mhz at the expense of that stability


----------



## aboreal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asfgbdnf*
> 
> that is prime 27.7, probably 32bit version, so what is your point?


Im asking if those temps are normal considering the stress test and my specs.

Cheers!


----------



## dante`afk

yes they look normal.

u guys got to use prime v27.9 x64 if you are on a 64bit version, also 'use FFTs in place'


----------



## glm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glm1*
> 
> If you want to run more programs than just CPU-Z validation:
> 
> To reach 4.8 you will probably have to delid.
> 
> And/or you will need custom water cooling.


*cough*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> there's really not a lot of headroom OC'ing the 4790k...not delid and on only on air. can't even hit 4700 with 1.3v. anything above gives crazy temperatures.
> 
> currently running 4600 with 1.25 since 6 hours in prime95, not sure if the OC is even worth +200mhz ... -_-
> 
> any idea why my cpu will not get into the idle states? all power saving features are enabled in bios.


The number is really "worth +600mhz" because if you run prime95 at "stock" it will lower to 4000.

But, yes not as much headroom as 4770K. But higher OC than current 4770K will do


----------



## dante`afk

isn't it 4400 instead of 4000?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> isn't it 4400 instead of 4000?


4400 is turbo clk speed, 4000mhz is the default base clk


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glm1*
> 
> *cough*
> The number is really "worth +600mhz" because if you run prime95 at "stock" it will lower to 4000.
> 
> But, yes not as much headroom as 4770K. But higher OC than current 4770K will do


average 4770k is 4.5. What is average dc? 4.6 or 4.7?


----------



## muneebansari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> average 4770k is 4.5. What is average dc? 4.6 or 4.7?


I would say 4.7 ..


----------



## Nark96

Average DC is around 4.6-4.7. A good DC chip is around 4.8-4.9... if you really lucky and you've got a golden chip then 5.0GHz+ with low Voltage.


----------



## djjorno54

i've got a nice 4690k that runs at 4.3GHz and 30°C on idle and on load 55°C in a mini-itx environment


----------



## ViTosS

What is an average vcore for 4.4Ghz stock? I'm at 1.2v


----------



## monohouse

4700-1.25.png 92k .png file
4700 mhz at 1.25V

it's not stable so disregard this one, I will keep working on 4700 for some time
managed to stabilize 4700 mhz at 1.28V


----------



## dante`afk

everest? go for intel XTU or prime :d


----------



## petron

I have a question:
Do you guy run prime95 solo or with other programs?
Blend 12h+, smal ftt 16h+, 1344 6h+, 1792 6h+ all stable ... unless I run firefox simultaneously. Than it goes BSOD sometimes.
Should I care?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> What is an average vcore for 4.4Ghz stock? I'm at 1.2v


I believe around 1.1-1.2V, usually in between that. My 4790K at stock was reaching around 1.16V with 4.4GHz boost.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I believe around 1.1-1.2V, usually in between that. My 4790K at stock was reaching around 1.16V with 4.4GHz boost.


I see... I will leave Prime95 running tonight with 1.17v to see, my stock was reaching 1.27v and I was able to bring the voltage down to 1.19v with sucess


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> I see... I will leave Prime95 running tonight with 1.17v to see, my stock was reaching 1.27v and I was able to bring the voltage down to 1.19v with sucess


Nice


----------



## ViTosS

Which C-States are better to leave enabled? I'm using the stock definition... The processor stays always at 4.4Ghz and almost full voltage


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Which C-States are better to leave enabled? I'm using the stock definition... The processor stays always at 4.4Ghz and almost full voltage


Make sure your power options are checked as balanced and are not in performance mode. Also make sure your voltage is set on adaptive mode in the bios and not manual


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Make sure your power options are checked as balanced and are not in performance mode. Also make sure your voltage is set on adaptive mode in the bios and not manual


I changed to adaptive and the power options are ''normal mode'', but still show in CPU-Z 4.4Ghz


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> I changed to adaptive and the power options are ''normal mode'', but still show in CPU-Z 4.4Ghz


That's very odd :S I'm not sure then. Can you take a picture of your bios screen with your CPU settings?


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> That's very odd :S I'm not sure then. Can you take a picture of your bios screen with your CPU settings?


Here it is:


----------



## Wezzor

I'd also like to get some help with changing from manual mode > adaptive mode but I get some new options that I don't understand what to do with. So first of all guys how do you screenshot when you're in BIOS?


----------



## ViTosS

The voltage/frequency dropped when I changed in Windows the power option to Balanced instead of High Performance, but I always used High Performance with my previous 2600k and it used to drop voltage/frequency based on CPU usage/load


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> The voltage/frequency dropped when I changed in Windows the power option to Balanced instead of High Performance, but I always used High Performance with my previous 2600k and it used to drop voltage/frequency based on CPU usage/load


That's what I meant to do in the first place lmao :') anyways as long as it's all good now







Oh and Haswell works a little differently


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> That's what I meant to do in the first place lmao :') anyways as long as it's all good now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Haswell works a little differently


I see haha, but isn't there another way to down the clock besides choosing Balanced in Windows?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muneebansari*
> 
> Uncore > (Cache = Memory) is more for setting overclocking priority than performance gains .. specially for newcomers who are facing difficulty in overclocking.
> 
> I'll check again but based on my own testing I've seen "negligible" differences between stock mem clocks and OC/XMP mem clocks in real world usage. Not to forget it makes the system unstable and harder to stabilize (by throwing in VCCSA, Analog and Dogital I/O volts in the mix). From what I know, tighter timings give better gains than higher frequencies.


I don't understand the first part.. take ASUS, we don't have uncore as it's called cache. Cache is not Memory (as in RAM). On your second point, agree, that's why I suggest using XMP in the first place. Nothing dumber (IMO) than to tweak your system and then setting XMP only to find out you're SOL now and back to the drawing board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Check your Windows Power Saving plan is set to Balanced instead of High Performance / Personal Power Plan.


You can keep using High Performance, just drop the min to 5%...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> isn't it 4400 instead of 4000?


AFAIK it's 4200MHz. I don't know how to get it down to 4000 and of course with 4400 your mobo is doing the magic via Multi enhancer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Here it is:


Manually enable your C states, don't rely on Auto.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I'd also like to get some help with changing from manual mode > adaptive mode but I get some new options that I don't understand what to do with. So first of all guys how do you screenshot when you're in BIOS?


Set to Adaptive and put in the voltage you want. The total (greyed out) should reflect what you've entered and want it to be, don't put in an offset. Just remember there is no need for Adaptive once you run with C states, nobody has shown it helps with anything.


----------



## dante`afk

yea.. so I am at 4.6ghz now with 1.25 rockstable. 4.7 not even possible with 1.31 and that's too hot.

anyway; my windows index showed for my cpu with the 3770k @ 4.5ghz 7.9 points, with the devils canyons @ 4.6ghz only 7.8??? I AM DEVASTATED


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I don't understand the first part.. take ASUS, we don't have uncore as it's called cache. Cache is not Memory (as in RAM). On your second point, agree, that's why I suggest using XMP in the first place. Nothing dumber (IMO) than to tweak your system and then setting XMP only to find out you're SOL now and back to the drawing board.
> You can keep using High Performance, just drop the min to 5%...
> AFAIK it's 4200MHz. I don't know how to get it down to 4000 and of course with 4400 your mobo is doing the magic via Multi enhancer.
> Manually enable your C states, don't rely on Auto.
> Set to Adaptive and put in the voltage you want. The total (greyed out) should reflect what you've entered and want it to be, don't put in an offset. Just remember there is no need for Adaptive once you run with C states, nobody has shown it helps with anything.


What do I change to ''just drop the min to 5%''?

I manually set the C-States, using High Performance in Windows, Adaptive and my voltage/frequency still 4.4Ghz


----------



## dante`afk

go into your power options, edit the current power profile, go to processor power management. change minimum processor state to 5%.

in windows


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> yea.. so I am at 4.6ghz now with 1.25 rockstable. 4.7 not even possible with 1.31 and that's too hot.
> 
> anyway; my windows index showed for my cpu with the 3770k @ 4.5ghz 7.9 points, with the devils canyons @ 4.6ghz only 7.8??? I AM DEVASTATED


A 3770k @ 4.5Ghz can't pull 7.9 in WEI.

For 7.9, you need a 6C/12T i7 or Xeon @ 5.6GHz, or a pair of 6C/12T Xeons @ 5.0GHz


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> yea.. so I am at 4.6ghz now with 1.25 rockstable. 4.7 not even possible with 1.31 and that's too hot.
> 
> anyway; my windows index showed for my cpu with the 3770k @ 4.5ghz 7.9 points, with the devils canyons @ 4.6ghz only 7.8??? I AM DEVASTATED


Do not base your cpu's performance on Windows 7 crappy builit-in benchmark or whatever it is, thankfully they took it down in Windows 8.1.

Use something like Cinebench R15 instead, or you can run fire strike and compare physics score (cpu). Haswell at 4.6GHz, will score higher than a 4.5GHz Ivy, not other way around.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> A 3770k @ 4.5Ghz can't pull 7.9 in WEI.
> 
> For 7.9, you need a 6C/12T i7 or Xeon @ 5.6GHz, or a pair of 6C/12T Xeons @ 5.0GHz


That's why Win8.1 rulezzzz









CPUScore : 8.6
D3DScore : 8.9
DiskScore : 8.1
GraphicsScore : 8.9
MemoryScore : 8.6
TimeTaken : MostRecentAssessment
WinSATAssessmentState : 1
WinSPRLevel : 8.1
PSComputerName : DESKTOP


----------



## Marc79

Just checked my old Q9550 @2.83GHz and it shows *7.3* on the cpu score, this just tells you how inaccurate this windows index thing is.

Memory: 7.3 slow DDR2
GPU: 7.2 ancient GTX 260


----------



## ViTosS

Guys I reseated my H100i three times, and after 20 min of Prime 95 Blend test, it reaches 95ºC and then I stop Prime95. Is this right? Always when I dismount the pump to clean everything and mount again there was perfect thermal paste contact in the CPU itself. Is Prime95 not good for stress testing with Haswell-E? What are the other programs you guys use, by the way, in-game the temps never go over 60ºC, tested with Far Cry 3, Battlefield 4 and Elder Scrolls Online. It's only Prime95 that it reaches 95ºC. Do you know what is going on?

And thanks for the tips untill now


----------



## muneebansari

I also have an Asus .. Maximus VII Hero to be exact.
Core, Uncore, Vcore, VCCSA, VBAT, QPI/VTT, VCCIN etc are old school terms for folks like us who have been doing it since Sandy-B.
Considering how mainstream overclocking has become now and how it has changed with Haswell to some extent, big manufacturers have renamed some terms. There are still some differences between manufacturers though. So it's better to use universal terms (as reported by CPUZ, HWINFO64) for everyone's understanding.

And again .. the first part only means that I overclock Core first then I over clock uncore/cache OR! RAM. Based on my personal experience, it's easier to overclock uncore/cache (to get better thermal output) than to overclock RAM (to get negligible performance boost) ..
BTW XMP profiles are almost always not defined with a CPU Overclock in mind. That is, an XMP profile might work best with stock core multipliers but make the system unstable with an OC. That's why it's almost always suggested to keep RAM at JEPED (Stock) frequency and timings first while overclocking CPU. Once a stable CPU overclock is found then OC/XMP the memory.

Just to give an example for 1866 MHz XMP profiles almost always set DRAM Voltage at 1.5 but generally 1.55 is required with an OC core multiplier .. similarly 1.65 is required for 2133/240 ..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I don't understand the first part.. take ASUS, we don't have uncore as it's called cache. Cache is not Memory (as in RAM). On your second point, agree, that's why I suggest using XMP in the first place. Nothing dumber (IMO) than to tweak your system and then setting XMP only to find out you're SOL now and back to the drawing board.


----------



## muneebansari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Guys I reseated my H100i three times, and after 20 min of Prime 95 Blend test, it reaches 95ºC and then I stop Prime95. Is this right? Always when I dismount the pump to clean everything and mount again there was perfect thermal paste contact in the CPU itself. Is Prime95 not good for stress testing with Haswell-E? What are the other programs you guys use, by the way, in-game the temps never go over 60ºC, tested with Far Cry 3, Battlefield 4 and Elder Scrolls Online. It's only Prime95 that it reaches 95ºC. Do you know what is going on?
> 
> And thanks for the tips untill now


Prime95 not good for Haswell .. it's been said so many times it has become a cliche.
And reseat the cooler only if you see 10+ Celsius differences between 2 or more cores.

For reaching max thermal limit, use OCCT/Linpack. For checking general stability, try x264 FHD, Intel XTU and Aida64.
Note that none of these tests (run for howeverlong) can grantee 100% stability. So test as much as you can using these then use the PC normally (gaming, video editing) for 2-3 weeks to be 99% sure.


----------



## ViTosS

So I leave Aida64 running for how much time? Couple hours?


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muneebansari*
> 
> Prime95 not good for Haswell .. it's been said so many times it has become a cliche.
> And reseat the cooler only if you see 10+ Celsius differences between 2 or more cores.
> 
> For reaching max thermal limit, use OCCT/Linpack. For checking general stability, try x264 FHD, Intel XTU and Aida64.
> Note that none of these tests (run for howeverlong) can grantee 100% stability. So test as much as you can using these then use the PC normally (gaming, video editing) for 2-3 weeks to be 99% sure.


So I leave Aida64 running for a couple hours?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djjorno54*
> 
> i've got a nice 4690k that runs at 4.3GHz and 30°C on idle and on load 55°C in a mini-itx environment


Hey is that a 230mm bitfenix pro fan? How loud is that at 12v? I cannot decide if i wanna build in a prodigy or a phanteks enthoo pro!


----------



## muneebansari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> So I leave Aida64 running for a couple hours?


Better start with x264 and leave it running overnight (8-12 hours)

Download the modified script/version from here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics

Monitor the temps and stability for the first 5 passes at least. Depending on the PC, 2 passes take about 12 minutes per pass.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muneebansari*
> 
> Better start with x264 and leave it running overnight (8-12 hours)
> 
> Download the modified script/version from here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics
> 
> Monitor the temps and stability for the first 5 passes at least. Depending on the PC, 2 passes take about 12 minutes per pass.


Thank you for the information


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muneebansari*
> 
> Better start with x264 and leave it running overnight (8-12 hours)
> 
> Download the modified script/version from here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics
> 
> Monitor the temps and stability for the first 5 passes at least. Depending on the PC, 2 passes take about 12 minutes per pass.


Hey can you tell me how to use the x264? I opened the stability test .exe and it asked me to put a name, number of loops, priority and etc. How I set for unlimited loops?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Hey can you tell me how to use the x264? I opened the stability test .exe and it asked me to put a name, number of loops, priority and etc. How I set for unlimited loops?


just set it for 20 loops. any more than 20-25 is overkill


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> just set it for 20 loops. any more than 20-25 is overkill


But I want to leave it all the night (like 12h), 20 is enough?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> But I want to leave it all the night (like 12h), 20 is enough?


20 is enough. The latest I've ever seen a BSOD is during the 14th run, which is quite uncommon.

If you want to run it overnight regardless, just plug in 80 loops or something. Unless you're hibernating, you'll be awake before it finishes


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> yea.. so I am at 4.6ghz now with 1.25 rockstable. 4.7 not even possible with 1.31 and that's too hot.
> 
> anyway; my windows index showed for my cpu with the 3770k @ 4.5ghz 7.9 points, with the devils canyons @ 4.6ghz only 7.8??? I AM DEVASTATED


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> A 3770k @ 4.5Ghz can't pull 7.9 in WEI.
> 
> For 7.9, you need a 6C/12T i7 or Xeon @ 5.6GHz, or a pair of 6C/12T Xeons @ 5.0GHz


CPUScore : 8.1
D3DScore : 8.7
DiskScore : 8.05
GraphicsScore : 8.7
MemoryScore : 8.1
WinSPRLevel : 8.05

4690K @ 4.6GHz








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Guys I reseated my H100i three times, and after 20 min of Prime 95 Blend test, it reaches 95ºC and then I stop Prime95. Is this right? Always when I dismount the pump to clean everything and mount again there was perfect thermal paste contact in the CPU itself. Is Prime95 not good for stress testing with Haswell-E? What are the other programs you guys use, by the way, in-game the temps never go over 60ºC, tested with Far Cry 3, Battlefield 4 and Elder Scrolls Online. It's only Prime95 that it reaches 95ºC. Do you know what is going on?
> 
> And thanks for the tips untill now


I think before answering the question we want to know where you got Haswell-E








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muneebansari*
> 
> I also have an Asus .. Maximus VII Hero to be exact.
> Core, Uncore, Vcore, VCCSA, VBAT, QPI/VTT, VCCIN etc are old school terms for folks like us who have been doing it since Sandy-B.
> Considering how mainstream overclocking has become now and how it has changed with Haswell to some extent, big manufacturers have renamed some terms. There are still some differences between manufacturers though. So it's better to use universal terms (as reported by CPUZ, HWINFO64) for everyone's understanding.


No it's best to use terms as they are used by Intel, for example in the datasheet that most people probably don't read







and it explains most of the settings and tricks the CPU can do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> just set it for 20 loops. any more than 20-25 is overkill


Nope.
It can still fail even after 20 loops sometimes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> But I want to leave it all the night (like 12h), 20 is enough?


1 loop is around 10.5min on 4690K and 9.5min on 4790K, so cca 10min per loop. Make the math yourself for how long you want it to run, I would suggest my updated script if you want to interrupt it yourself and still keep the log of the test done so far. I run 10 loops a short test, cca 1h 45min. And 50 loops long test cca 8h 45min.


----------



## Onyxian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> CPUScore : 8.1
> D3DScore : 8.7
> DiskScore : 8.05
> GraphicsScore : 8.7
> MemoryScore : 8.1
> WinSPRLevel : 8.05
> 
> 4690K @ 4.6GHz


Probably talking about Windows 7.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onyxian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> CPUScore : 8.1
> D3DScore : 8.7
> DiskScore : 8.05
> GraphicsScore : 8.7
> MemoryScore : 8.1
> WinSPRLevel : 8.05
> 
> 4690K @ 4.6GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably talking about Windows 7.
Click to expand...

Yup 7.9 is the top score in WEI for win 7


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> CPUScore : 8.1
> D3DScore : 8.7
> DiskScore : 8.05
> GraphicsScore : 8.7
> MemoryScore : 8.1
> WinSPRLevel : 8.05
> 
> 4690K @ 4.6GHz


lol win8.1... i'm not really acknowledging its existence, tbh.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> It can still fail even after 20 loops sometimes.


x264 must have changed since HW then I guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 1 loop is around 10.5min on 4690K and 9.5min on 4790K, so cca 10min per loop. Make the math yourself for how long you want it to run, I would suggest my updated script if you want to interrupt it yourself and still keep the log of the test done so far. I run 10 loops a short test, cca 1h 45min. And 50 loops long test cca 8h 45min.


...and so it appears it has. Guess i'll stick to whatever version of x264 i use for HW then.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> CPUScore : 8.1
> D3DScore : 8.7
> DiskScore : 8.05
> GraphicsScore : 8.7
> MemoryScore : 8.1
> WinSPRLevel : 8.05
> 
> 4690K @ 4.6GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol win8.1... i'm not really acknowledging its existence, tbh.
Click to expand...

thats 8 as 8.1 has to be accessed through cmd and most don't know how to do it and its a tedious thing to do in 8.1


----------



## superV

5th and last one.from what i saw it must do around 4.8ghz and has a vid 1.05v+++
testing now....


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Set to Adaptive and put in the voltage you want. The total (greyed out) should reflect what you've entered and want it to be, don't put in an offset. Just remember there is no need for Adaptive once you run with C states, nobody has shown it helps with anything.


Well, I just enabled C States in bios and my voltage is constant on 1.202 in CPU-Z with 4,4GHz but my core speed keep changing all the time like it always did. I guess if I would enabled adaptive mode it would constantly change the core voltage also but if you say it's not needed I guess I will just skip it.


----------



## muneebansari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> 5th and last one.from what i saw it must do around 4.8ghz and has a vid 1.05v+++
> testing now....


Let us know how it goes.

Mine is L420B772 and it's an (above?) average chip .. 4.7 @ 1.29 with stock-stability. It works fine for booting, surfing etc @ 1.25 as well .. but I don't call it stable.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> 5th and last one.from what i saw it must do around 4.8ghz and has a vid 1.05v+++
> testing now....


that _should be_ a good batch. I have L420B755. hope you got a good sample from it









try the following:
4.7 @ 1.15
4.8 @ 1.25
4.9 @ 1.33
5.0 @ [depends on your mobo's power delivery]


----------



## muneebansari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> 5th and last one.from what i saw it must do around 4.8ghz and has a vid 1.05v+++
> testing now....


And VID in Bios or VID in CPUZ? The one is Bios is for 4 Ghz and one in CPUZ is for 4.4 Ghz.


----------



## Anusha

Thinking of getting a second one to replace my 4.5GHz @1.235V but doesn't want to go higher with anything below 1.3V and hits 89C which running a regular Handbrake bluray transcoding job at 4.5 :-/

I'm afraid that I might get a worse chip but the chances of that happening is below 50% I guess as 4.5 is below average right? I should be realistic with my expectations though.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats 8 as 8.1 has to be accessed through cmd and most don't know how to do it and its a tedious thing to do in 8.1


Win8.1 as in sig rig.
Yes via cmd, takes 1min to search it since they have removed the GUI as there was in Win7 and Vista and maybe Win8.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Well, I just enabled C States in bios and my voltage is constant on 1.202 in CPU-Z with 4,4GHz but my core speed keep changing all the time like it always did. I guess if I would enabled adaptive mode it would constantly change the core voltage also but if you say it's not needed I guess I will just skip it.


CPU-Z reports VID, not Vcore. VID does not change with manual setting but Vcore does with C-states enabled. With adaptive both will change but the Vcore should be about the same, no savings from what I have heard, yet have to test and see if one eats less power.

HWinfo often shows Vcore or it's hiding behind VIN6 or something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> that _should be_ a good batch. I have L420B755. hope you got a good sample from it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try the following:
> 4.7 @ 1.15
> 4.8 @ 1.25
> 4.9 @ 1.33
> 5.0 @ [depends on your mobo's power delivery]


That's top 1% hey?








The average is glad to be stable 4.6 @ 1.25.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> That's top 1% hey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The average is glad to be stable 4.6 @ 1.25.


It all depends on what you value in a chip as to whether my chip is really a "top 1%" chip. Compared to my chip's characteristics, I've seen other 4790k's that require more volts for 4.7 but less volts for 5.0. I personally have my chip set aside for a SFF build log where lower voltage for decent multies is more beneficial than a higher top end.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> that _should be_ a good batch. I have L420B755. hope you got a good sample from it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try the following:
> 4.7 @ 1.15
> 4.8 @ 1.25
> 4.9 @ 1.33
> 5.0 @ [depends on your mobo's power delivery]


whats ur stock vid on bios?
mine is 1.008v.
looks damm great,i hope it scales.i'll test


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> whats ur stock vid on bios?
> mine is 1.008v.
> looks damm great,i hope it scales.i'll test


I seem to recall it was either 1.01 or 1.05, but I can't remember for sure. I don't have it in a rig atm as I'm waiting for some parts to arrive.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I seem to recall it was either 1.01 or 1.05, but I can't remember for sure. I don't have it in a rig atm as I'm waiting for some parts to arrive.


i have bios stock vid 1.008v and on stock on [email protected] under load i have 1.136v.
looks damm impressive.
now i'll try to oc


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i have bios stock vid 1.008v and on stock on [email protected] under load i have 1.136v.
> looks damm impressive.
> now i'll try to oc


Wh00t wh00t looks like you finally got a gem =)
Let's hope it scales well!

Post results, you've made me curious


----------



## Chris Ihao

Will the i4790k fit in my laptop???

Hehe. Getting one of these babies today as well as a MSI Z97 Gamer 7 mobo. Should be fun. Not aiming for higher than 4.5 or 4.6 this time. My TRUE 120 doent have what it takes to keep things nice and cool. Probably should sand it down a bit, but I'll probably just mess it up.

Will post results here later when things are sorted out, or pehaps to ask for advice in the process. Seeya!


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris Ihao*
> 
> Will the i4790k fit in my laptop???
> 
> Hehe. Getting one of these babies today as well as a MSI Z97 Gamer 7 mobo. Should be fun. Not aiming for higher than 4.5 or 4.6 this time. My TRUE 120 doent have what it takes to keep things nice and cool. Probably should sand it down a bit, but I'll probably just mess it up.
> 
> Will post results here later when things are sorted out, or pehaps to ask for advice in the process. Seeya!


I REALLY HOPE you're joking














but good luck with the overclocking


----------



## superV

for now:
[email protected] wprime 1024M temps max 55/52/55/50
[email protected] wprime 1024m temps max 56/53/55/51
[email protected] wprime 1024m temps max 58/56/58/52
[email protected] wprime 1024m temps max 62/60/62/57
[email protected] wprime 1024m temps max 71/69/71/64 with errors
after 4.8 ghz wprime starts to give thread errors and stuff.i need more time to tweak and need to find other testing program.
couldnt run cinebench at [email protected],freezes.i need more time


----------



## Nark96

Would anyone like a free The Crew Beta key? got a spare one haha


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Would anyone like a free The Crew Beta key? got a spare one haha


me want please


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> me want please


PM me bro


----------



## OxygeenHD

Hi there !

I post some of my questions here as i planned to buy a 4690K and a R9 290 probably next year.

First question : Could i get a good temp with a Noctua U12P-SE2 ? ( i'll OC it when i'll feel some lags, as my motherboard might be a Gigabyte SOC Force)
Second Question : Is the 4690K will bottleneck a R9 290 OC 4GB ?

Thanks you all









PS : If you need the rest of my rig here it is :

PSU : CS750M 80+ Gold
RAM : 2*4GB Kingston HyperX Fury.
Case : Corsair Carbide 200R with 8 NF-P12.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OxygeenHD*
> 
> Hi there !
> 
> I post some of my questions here as i planned to buy a 4690K and a R9 290 probably next year.
> 
> First question : Could i get a good temp with a Noctua U12P-SE2 ? ( i'll OC it when i'll feel some lags, as my motherboard might be a Gigabyte SOC Force)
> Second Question : Is the 4690K will bottleneck a R9 290 OC 4GB ?
> 
> Thanks you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS : If you need the rest of my rig here it is :
> 
> PSU : CS750M 80+ Gold
> RAM : 2*4GB Kingston HyperX Fury.
> Case : Corsair Carbide 200R with 8 NF-P12.


1- Yes that cooler is very good you can get a decent overclock








2- No there are no bottlenecks with a R9 290 & an i5 4690K , it's a decent match


----------



## OxygeenHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> 1- Yes that cooler is very good you can get a decent overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2- No there are no bottlenecks with a R9 290 & an i5 4690K , it's a decent match


It's always better to take a High-End motherboard and lower price components, like this i'll be able to upgrade my rig easily ^^

Surely i rather go for a GTX 780 but my roadblock is my budget, so i'll have to deal with a hot but yet powerfull GPU


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OxygeenHD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> 1- Yes that cooler is very good you can get a decent overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2- No there are no bottlenecks with a R9 290 & an i5 4690K , it's a decent match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always better to take a High-End motherboard and lower price components, like this i'll be able to upgrade my rig easily ^^
> 
> Surely i rather go for a GTX 780 but my roadblock is my budget, so i'll have to deal with a hot but yet powerfull GPU
Click to expand...


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris Ihao*
> 
> Will the i4790k fit in my laptop???
> 
> Hehe. Getting one of these babies today as well as a MSI Z97 Gamer 7 mobo. Should be fun. Not aiming for higher than 4.5 or 4.6 this time. My TRUE 120 doent have what it takes to keep things nice and cool. Probably should sand it down a bit, but I'll probably just mess it up.
> 
> Will post results here later when things are sorted out, or pehaps to ask for advice in the process. Seeya!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OxygeenHD*
> 
> It's always better to take a High-End motherboard and lower price components, like this i'll be able to upgrade my rig easily ^^
> 
> Surely i rather go for a GTX 780 but my roadblock is my budget, so i'll have to deal with a hot but yet powerfull GPU


There maybe still are R9 280x and 290 and some 290x on sale second hand. I got my Asus R9 280x DC2T used, can't beat the price/performance really.
NV 780 is still more expensive than R9 290. Lots of people bought AMD cards for mining rigs, then sold them when mining turned not profitable, there was a lot of cards second hand for cheap (2-6 months old cards with 3 year warranty with prices starting at 50% of new cards and usually going no more than 60%)
Pointless to look at parts now if you want to buy next year. It will all change.
Prices and products.

4690K is fine, it's the "same" as 4790K without HT. Only way to get more power is to wait for Haswell-E which will be around $400, $600, $1000 per CPU. Not worth it for gaming. 4690K is the best choice for gaming and budget.


----------



## OxygeenHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> There maybe still are R9 280x and 290 and some 290x on sale second hand. I got my Asus R9 280x DC2T used, can't beat the price/performance really.
> NV 780 is still more expensive than R9 290.
> Pointless to look at parts now if you want to buy next year. It will all change.


Surely, but this setup will probalby be my base. i will certainly change few things as new GPU and CPU will come


----------



## djthrottleboi

Any new guys huge piece of advice. do not get the z97 deluxe.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Any new guys huge piece of advice. do not get the z97 deluxe.


+1 we were just discussing this haha


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Any new guys huge piece of advice. do not get the z97 deluxe.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 we were just discussing this haha
Click to expand...

I hate this board and no wonder they are marketing it with wlc and nfc. those are the only cool things about the board. when you spend $400 on a board it should be top notch considering it costs more than the cpu that goes in it.


----------



## Marc79

What's wrong with the deluxe board? It's Asus' top z97 board, besides the workstation one.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> What's wrong with the deluxe board? It's Asus' top z97 board, besides the workstation one.


The board has a lot of issues, look it up online


----------



## Costas

Almost went with a Z97 Deluxe a few months back but ended up opting for their Z97 ROG Hero board which has worked really well for me as far as overclocking and stability is concerned.


----------



## carlhil2

Glad that I am having no issues with my Deluxe...I am getting rid of my DC build anyways..


----------



## Gregory14

Same here. Glad I got the Deluxe too, I was gonna upgrade anyway, happened sooner rather than later. I like the Bios of the deluxe vs the Hero VI, simply because it has less things to tinker with and confuse me.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> for now:
> [email protected] wprime 1024M temps max 55/52/55/50
> [email protected] wprime 1024m temps max 56/53/55/51
> [email protected] wprime 1024m temps max 58/56/58/52
> [email protected] wprime 1024m temps max 62/60/62/57
> [email protected] wprime 1024m temps max 71/69/71/64 with errors
> after 4.8 ghz wprime starts to give thread errors and stuff.i need more time to tweak and need to find other testing program.
> couldnt run cinebench at [email protected],freezes.i need more time


Looks good. Any new updates? How much Vcore is needed to boot and validate 5GHz? Good luck dialing it all in.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> What's wrong with the deluxe board? It's Asus' top z97 board, besides the workstation one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Glad that I am having no issues with my Deluxe...I am getting rid of my DC build anyways..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> Same here. Glad I got the Deluxe too, I was gonna upgrade anyway, happened sooner rather than later. I like the Bios of the deluxe vs the Hero VI, simply because it has less things to tinker with and confuse me.


its oc capabilities are supposed to be extreme yet I got the motherboard but it is giving me the wierdest issues. I will just have amazon exchange it so i can get another one and see if its the board.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Looks good. Any new updates? How much Vcore is needed to boot and validate 5GHz? Good luck dialing it all in.


his 5.0ghz validation should be around 1.30-1.33Vcore


----------



## CTM Audi

Picked up a 4690K and ASrock Z97 Extreme 6. Using an H105, running X264 bench stable at 4.6Ghz with 1.275V, cores between 54-63C. Cant get it to run more then a minute or so at 4.7Ghz so far. Tried up to 1.35Vcore. Temps were still fine, under 70C.
Have the ring at stock 35x, while the ring voltage was bumped up to 1.25V (hwmonitor keeps reporting ring voltage .03 higher then what is set, so reading 1.28V), and tried up to 2.0V of Input Voltage.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> his 5.0ghz validation should be around 1.30-1.33Vcore








still tweakin
can't make it stable at 5 ghz.i think my mobo is the problem,i had to install the cpu on the socket couple of times cuz i was getting code errors.


----------



## fleetfeather

sticking to validations for now? You will likely need to bump VCCIN (aka VCIN or "Input Voltage") to 1.98v for stability testing. I personally don't even push past 2.00v for VCCIN, but I know of HW owners who have run 2.10v 24/7 for several months now

VCCIN values can influence stability when you try to run with Vcore's above 1.3v


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sticking to validations for now? You will likely need to bump VCCIN (aka VCIN or "Input Voltage") to 1.98v for stability testing. I personally don't even push past 2.00v for VCCIN, but I know of HW owners who have run 2.10v 24/7 for several months now
> 
> VCCIN values can influence stability when you try to run with Vcore's above 1.3v


tried different vccin and nothing


----------



## fleetfeather

what do all your values look like?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> what do all your values look like?


5g boots 1.28v,for stability should be 1.35v for vcore and vccin 1.8/1.9v,not stable.
1.4vcore vccin 2/2.1 not stable


----------



## Nark96

I've done 5.0GHz at 1.46/1.47V stable on a H105, but wayyyy too hot for my liking, can't remember the exact voltage but it was between 1.46-1.47V definitely, just for fun


----------



## fleetfeather

SuperV, your chip may have peaked out below 5.0. I personally haven't tried for stability @ 5.0 yet. When the new build is done, I'll PM you with my results.

If you end up finding 4.9 is stable at a reasonable voltage, you could then try bumping BCLK to see if you can hit, say, 4.95ghz


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> SuperV, your chip may have peaked out below 5.0. I personally haven't tried for stability @ 5.0 yet. When the new build is done, I'll PM you with my results.
> 
> If you end up finding 4.9 is stable at a reasonable voltage, you could then try bumping BCLK to see if you can hit, say, 4.95ghz


i'll try to take a look at the socket and if it's ok and still gives me errors,then rma.and i think to go gigabyte mobo,the gigabyte z97 mobos doing very well.


----------



## fleetfeather

Also might be worth putting your RAM through a few hours of Memtest86, as this will rule out instability from your DIMMs


----------



## monohouse

I always BSOD with MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION, is that any indication as to what the problem is ?
4700 mhz requires more and more voltage, I had it running fine 4600 mhz with a1.25V but 4700 mhz probably needs at least 1.29V


----------



## koekwau5

Been playing around with my Kingston HyperX Beast modules.
Default timings @ 2133Mhz is 11-13-13-30-2N @ 1.65V

Currently running 2133Mhz @ 9-11-10-30-1N @ 1.675V and so far Prime95 still runs lol:


Quite impressed by these Beasts!

Next task: up multiplier to 46 and try run the X264 stress test thingy. Prime95 will fail, no need to test that.


----------



## monohouse

that's different, you usually start with the multiplier and only at the end you work on the memory


----------



## djthrottleboi

XTU fails for me a lot lately. finally went to stock and passed and the amount of given doesn't matter


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monohouse*
> 
> that's different, you usually start with the multiplier and only at the end you work on the memory


I reached my goal of 4.5Ghz and stopped from there.
But I couldn't resist trying to push more =)



Lowering cache speed to 4Ghz made 4.6Ghz pass @ 1.325V. Couldn't get it pass one test with cache at 4.2, while I also tried 4.4 lol.

Currently running Prime95 28.5 for over half an hour and so far so good.


----------



## ViTosS

Is 9800 CPU Physics score good for 4790k 4.4Ghz in 3DMark 11? The same score I had with my 2600k 4.5Ghz


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> I reached my goal of 4.5Ghz and stopped from there.
> But I couldn't resist trying to push more =)
> 
> 
> 
> Lowering cache speed to 4Ghz made 4.6Ghz pass @ 1.325V. Couldn't get it pass one test with cache at 4.2, while I also tried 4.4 lol.
> 
> Currently running Prime95 28.5 for over half an hour and so far so good.


What do you use to test your memory stability?
I found I can run all types of things like CPU stress tests but running memory checks fail fail fail fail with my 2400MHz CL11 beasts.
Will try again now that I run 4.5/4.2GHz, can do 4.6/4.3GHz but runs hotter and it's a limit of stability it seems.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Right now I'm trying to get 4.7 to work at 1.267v.


----------



## monohouse

I found another way to test stability: 7-zip benchmark
it is very realistic load, stressful enough but not too stressful and it's a fluctuating load
with this I found out that I need 1.33V for 4700, but I can do 4600 at 1.25V
lowering uncore ratio now to see if it can be stable at 4700 core with 3500 uncore at 1.33V


----------



## $ilent

Folks, please forgive me ive not had chance to update the spreadsheet yet. I have quite a few PMs to go through and do the updates, just been working alot lately.

I will have them done in due course, please bear with me!









thank you


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> What do you use to test your memory stability?
> I found I can run all types of things like CPU stress tests but running memory checks fail fail fail fail with my 2400MHz CL11 beasts.
> Will try again now that I run 4.5/4.2GHz, can do 4.6/4.3GHz but runs hotter and it's a limit of stability it seems.


Run Prime95 28.5 Custom Blend 8 threads, FFT size 8 - 4096 with 13250MB of memory to use. Check with task manager how many MB's you got left and leave a couple of hundreds so you can use a Internet Browser in the meantime to surf the web








I tried 9-10-10-30-1N but that gave a BSOD instantly.

Lowest timings possible for my kit is 2133Mhz @ 9-11-10-30-1N @ 1.7V


----------



## Scotty99

Can someone post a nice safe everyday overclock? I know all chips are different but would like 1.275v 4.6ghz on all cores be something MOST chips can do?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Can someone post a nice safe everyday overclock? I know all chips are different but would like 1.275v 4.6ghz on all cores be something MOST chips can do?


Which CPU are you trying to OC?
This may work on my chip but it may not work exactly the same on yours, i.e. voltage may differ slightly, you may need more or less voltage. My 4790K right now is OC'd at 4.7GHz 1.265V. Been using it on adaptive voltage since the third day I bought it and it's been stable


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Can someone post a nice safe everyday overclock? I know all chips are different but would like 1.275v 4.6ghz on all cores be something MOST chips can do?


Id say about 4.5 at those volts, or 1.25V. I thought mine was stable at 1.275V for 4.6, but it wasn't. Had to bump to 1.3V. Leave the ring speed at x40 or lower, and you shouldn't need to mess with any other voltages depending on the board.

If stable, then try for more speed, or lower voltage.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Run Prime95 28.5 Custom Blend 8 threads, FFT size 8 - 4096 with 13250MB of memory to use. Check with task manager how many MB's you got left and leave a couple of hundreds so you can use a Internet Browser in the meantime to surf the web
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried 9-10-10-30-1N but that gave a BSOD instantly.
> 
> Lowest timings possible for my kit is 2133Mhz @ 9-11-10-30-1N @ 1.7V


I did that, I run 1344 and 1792 with full RAM.

And memtest, the windows version that needs to be run like 8 times because it's the free version and has a limit 2GB per instance. That's what I try to pass, at least a couple hundred % of coverage without errors, takes ages.
Can do 2133MHz 9-11-10-30-1N @ 1.675V, just quickly, no errors so far, they usually show up fast. But it's slower than my stock 2400MHz CL11 in memory benchmarks, maybe it's different in 3DMark/Sandra or something, gotta check.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I did that, I run 1344 and 1792 with full RAM.
> 
> And memtest, the windows version that needs to be run like 8 times because it's the free version and has a limit 2GB per instance. That's what I try to pass, at least a couple hundred % of coverage without errors, takes ages.
> Can do 2133MHz 9-11-10-30-1N @ 1.675V, just quickly, no errors so far, they usually show up fast. But it's slower than my stock 2400MHz CL11 in memory benchmarks, maybe it's different in 3DMark/Sandra or something, gotta check.


Just so you know, memtest86 in windows can go a bit over 2GB. Ive tried 4GB which didn't work, but 3GB does (3072MB). So it cuts down on the amount needed by a little at least.

Personally, Ive been testing stability by doing the X264 test 10 passes at least, while running enough memtest instances to get ram over 98%. Then an hour of OCCT regular (not linpack) with memtest still going. Then progress the OC. When Im at a point I think is good, I do 50 passes of X264 overnight.


----------



## Chris Ihao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I've done 5.0GHz at 1.46/1.47V stable on a H105, but wayyyy too hot for my liking, can't remember the exact voltage but it was between 1.46-1.47V definitely, just for fun


And thats what you actually see even







The voltage could very well spike a bit up once in a while. I completely understand you.

Edit:

I received the cpu, and here is the proof of purchase:



I clocked it up to 4.5 ghz which is pretty much what I planned to do. Over that and my TRUE 120 will start struggling a bit. Ran it for 4 hours at 1.216 with no errors, and I think I'll leave it at that for now. I guess I could make it to 4.6, but then I would have to accept borderline temperatures, so I'd rather wait until I get a better cooler, if I do. Anyhow, here is a pic:



Man, this processor rocks. I tried it out with Arma 3 last night, and I was baffled what it made my SLI'ed two GTX 770's do. Great stuff.

Cheers!


----------



## muneebansari

Anyone tried a delid yet? Some forums and reviews mentioned that there won't be significant temp drops with a delid due to new TIM but I beg to differ (high temps are cz of the gap between IHS and die and not the TIM itself)
Anyone has facts/personal experience to support that?


----------



## fleetfeather

no facts or personal experience (yet). expect the same results as HW (crappy black glue is still the "bottleneck")


----------



## muneebansari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> no facts or personal experience (yet). expect the same results as HW (crappy black glue is still the "bottleneck")


Hmmmm .. Will wait for some numbers.
Can't get my 4.7 @ 1.29 stable at 4.8 even with 1.4. Only way I'm going past 1.4 is with a delid and temps below 85. I don't mind the volts .. just need this processor to last till May .. when Broadwell comes out ..


----------



## fleetfeather

The reason you may not be having any luck above 1.3V could be due to VCCIN or your mobo VRM complexity. I'm on mobile, so I have no clue what all your sys specs are.

Cooling a chip @ 1.4+ with a delid can still be tough, unless you're working with a large surface area


----------



## Vivi_ZA

here's my 4790k

batch L419B640 - VID is 1.058

4.8ghz - 1.268v - corsair H100i - white cheap thermal paste - auto fans










4.9ghz 1.37v










5.0ghz 1.47v


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Just so you know, memtest86 in windows can go a bit over 2GB. Ive tried 4GB which didn't work, but 3GB does (3072MB). So it cuts down on the amount needed by a little at least.
> 
> Personally, Ive been testing stability by doing the X264 test 10 passes at least, while running enough memtest instances to get ram over 98%. Then an hour of OCCT regular (not linpack) with memtest still going. Then progress the OC. When Im at a point I think is good, I do 50 passes of X264 overnight.


I have some different memtest called: MemTest 4.0
I have the "normal" memtest86 usb install but didn't get to it yet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muneebansari*
> 
> Anyone tried a delid yet? Some forums and reviews mentioned that there won't be significant temp drops with a delid due to new TIM but I beg to differ (high temps are cz of the gap between IHS and die and not the TIM itself)
> Anyone has facts/personal experience to support that?


There is a whole thread about delidding.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I have some different memtest called: MemTest 4.0
> I have the "normal" memtest86 usb install but didn't get to it yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a whole thread about delidding.


Lol not sure why I typed 86 (that's the DOS version). Meant "HCI".
http://hcidesign.com/memtest/


----------



## muneebansari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> The reason you may not be having any luck above 1.3V could be due to VCCIN or your mobo VRM complexity. I'm on mobile, so I have no clue what all your sys specs are.
> 
> Cooling a chip @ 1.4+ with a delid can still be tough, unless you're working with a large surface area


I'll share my UEFI screen shots when home. Just so you know .. I've an Asus M7H and I also tried VCCIN upto 2.0 .. but it just runs XTU Bench and then freezes a second into x264.


----------



## Vaultik

Sup all. Just put together a gaming rig for a friend and went with the 4790k.
So picked everything up at local microcenter in Texas btw. Seems I got a good little chip.

So far im able to run 4.9ghz @ 1.27v

I also tried 5ghz @ 1.31 volts she booted into desktop no problem. However crashed after about 15 or so minutes under battlefield 4









Batch# Malay L421Bxxx

Motherboard is: EVGA z97 Classified


----------



## scracy

Given how many people de-lid their CPU's kinda makes me wonder why Intel don't offer the 4770/4790k without the heat spreader? I'm sure Intel must be aware that many of us enthusiasts are doing this....


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Given how many people de-lid their CPU's kinda makes me wonder why Intel don't offer the 4770/4790k without the heat spreader? I'm sure Intel must be aware that many of us enthusiasts are doing this....


Destroyed CPU = more money's.
Never gonna happen they'll sell delidded CPU's.


----------



## Vivi_ZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Destroyed CPU = more money's.
> Never gonna happen they'll sell delidded CPU's.


i would say destroyed cpu = more rma haha


----------



## Dry Bonez

hey whats up everyone? i have a few questions...does devils canyon run hotter,or cooler than a 4670k? i am having a hard time getting my cpu to be cooled. i have no idea if its the 4670k because i heard it naturally runs hot. the temp makes me wanna get another cpu just for the temps.i saw a few posts back from someone here if you scroll up,having a 4790k @4.8 with a H100i(i believe) and idle hes sitting at mid 20s.. thats bizarre to me because i have a 4670k AAAAAAAND my newly swiftech H220-X,and idle,im sitting at 36 degrees F. and thats at stock.although,when i do overclock to 4.5,it wont go past 74.....but i get discouraged when i see someone like a few posts back,having low temps and under load wont go past 60......Now,keep in mind,my room is maybe about 80-90 degrees F.its pretty hott in there. is that a factor? another thing i noticed last night as i was unhooking something from the back of my pc,is my GTX 580 emits some serious,and i mean SERIOUS amount of heat! today im going to remove it and try it without it,since it produces so much freaking heat.What do you guys think it is?


----------



## scracy

Devils canyon does generally run cooler than Haswell but if your ambient temperature is high then expect your CPU temps to be higher as well temps depend on volts more volts equals higher temps. To idle at 20 degrees c with corsair h100i the ambient room temperature might only be 10 degrees c.Same applies to your GPU as well higher ambient equals higher temperatures also keep in mind Fermi architecture does run hot relative to Kepler...


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Devils canyon does generally run cooler than Haswell but if your ambient temperature is high then expect your CPU temps to be higher as well. Same applies to your GPU as well higher ambient equals higher temperatures also keep in mind Fermi architecture does run hot relative to Kepler...


Only mildly cooler. Then again I guess you're right it varies from cpu to cpu, but generally yeah it runs a tad bit cooler, with the help of the new 'TIM'


----------



## scracy

Mine runs a good 12 degrees c cooler than my 4770k did with same volts and same ambient room temp under load.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Mine runs a good 12 degrees c cooler than my 4770k did with same volts and same ambient room temp under load.


Prior to my 4790K I had a 2500K and it was a hell of a lot cooler than this cpu, much cooler. I'm talking at least 10-15 degrees under full load at the same clock speeds. But I had a very golden 2500K, it would do 5.0GHz at 1.378V dead and never got very hot with my Hyper 212+ in push/pull. Which was pretty impressive imo







But I didn't run it at that speed for daily use. It was at a modest 4.8GHz for daily use/gaming etc.


----------



## scracy

Honestly I don't think the 4770k I had was much good relative to the 4790k I have now I can run 4.8Ghz @1.33v using XTU for a couple of hours and it will not exceed 70 degrees c mind you in Australia we are in winter at the moment so ambient temperature is quite low compared to summer.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Given how many people de-lid their CPU's kinda makes me wonder why Intel don't offer the 4770/4790k without the heat spreader? I'm sure Intel must be aware that many of us enthusiasts are doing this....


The best argument I heard (in the delidded club probably) is that people may burn the CPU if they accidentally try it without a cooler since the IHS alone may make it survive for the few seconds it will take to shut down automatically. It makes sense. People are stupid.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Given how many people de-lid their CPU's kinda makes me wonder why Intel don't offer the 4770/4790k without the heat spreader? I'm sure Intel must be aware that many of us enthusiasts are doing this....


Make an inquiry to Intel to buy an insanely large number of 4790Ks without the IHS or with the IHS soldered on, maybe they will listen and give you a quote.


----------



## scracy

Lol if had that kind of money I would.. guaranteed golden chip


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Lol if had that kind of money I would.. guaranteed golden chip


you and me both


----------



## scracy

Lol not if I'm paying for em...actually if I had that sorted of money I would buy all OCN members a golden chip


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dokujaryu*
> 
> I'm running a 4790K Malay batch L419B554 on a X97 Sabertooth Mark 1 @ [email protected] using a Corsair H100i cooler in an Antec P100 case. Memory is G.Skill 2133 CAS 9 @XMP speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> Holding steady at ~65C after 5 min stress test. Ambient is ~23C. Idle is a chilly 35C.
> 
> I tried to bump to 4.7 since temps are so low, but BSOD @ 1.2. Probably going to push core to 1.25v and get whatever I can. I'd like 4.8, but 4.6 seems really safe right now. I want the machine to last a good 3 years, so I don't want to go near 1.3v.
> 
> Stock voltages when adaptive are [email protected] idle and [email protected] 1.109v under stress test. Seems pretty good?


Received my 4790k and my batch is L419B629 i notice his batch number above is really close. Mean anything? Should I give his settings a try for 1.2v and 4.6? I should be installing this weekend. Since our batches are less than 100 chips from each other ( if i am understanding the number ) then should they perform closely?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vivi_ZA*
> 
> here's my 4790k
> 
> batch L419B640 - VID is 1.058
> 
> 4.8ghz - 1.268v - corsair H100i - white cheap thermal paste - auto fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.9ghz 1.37v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.0ghz 1.47v


And your batch is even closer!


----------



## koekwau5

Mine's batch nr. L419B655.

Runs X264 stress test @ high priority 4.7Ghz @ 1.35V.

Edit: Vivi, something is not going well with your system. Mine CPU is running 200 ~ 300mhz slower and my score is higher:


----------



## marik123

After I turn down my memory from 10-10-10-30 2T to 10-11-11-32 2T, system seems to be stable now even with 1.28v vcore applied at 4.6ghz. I guess I will stop here until I get better TIM under the IHS.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> The best argument I heard (in the delidded club probably) is that people may burn the CPU if they accidentally try it without a cooler since the IHS alone may make it survive for the few seconds it will take to shut down automatically. It makes sense. People are stupid.


the chips wont boot unless they have the pressure of a heatsink on it. I think the main reason the IHS is on, is to protect the die and help transfer heat...........


----------



## scracy

If that's the case then how does that go with a laptop CPU? They don't have a heat spreader are they protected in a different way?


----------



## superV

delided mine,15 degrees drop.
now i'm looking for a new mobo.mine have problems i get code erros,i have to reseat the cpu in the socket couple of times before working.
i looked and no bent pins.same does with my 4770k.and some time freezes into the bios or gets stuck at bios logo.
i'm looking for a mobo for ovc and lots of pcie,i dont care bout audio or lan cuz i have all external








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> the chips wont boot unless they have the pressure of a heatsink on it. I think the main reason the IHS is on, is to protect the die and help transfer heat...........


so wrong,i have to start my mobo with the cpu without the water block in order to make it damm work.
the cpu will work till gets hot then if u have thermal stuff enabled in bios it will shut down automatically


----------



## setter

The two DC i7's ive owned run way hotter than my old 4770k. Mid 90's at stock on the DC's vs high 70's on the 4770k under p95 small fft. Same cooler and fans used on all three chips.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> so wrong,i have to start my mobo with the cpu without the water block in order to make it damm work.
> the cpu will work till gets hot then if u have thermal stuff enabled in bios it will shut down automatically


Can you post a video of that sometime? I was also under the impression that certain mounting force was needed to trigger a boot. Are you using the cpu mounting bracket, (the mouse trap like tension bar that holds your cpu in) because that should provide enough mounting pressure to boot, but I don't think you can boot with out either that spring latch, a heatsink, or both.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Can you post a video of that sometime? I was also under the impression that certain mounting force was needed to trigger a boot. Are you using the cpu mounting bracket, (the mouse trap like tension bar that holds your cpu in) because that should provide enough mounting pressure to boot, but I don't think you can boot with out either that spring latch, a heatsink, or both.


yes with the bracket.if doesnt work,loose the bracket,reseat,then put the bracket on again.if works after i put the water block.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *setter*
> 
> The two DC i7's ive owned run way hotter than my old 4770k. Mid 90's at stock on the DC's vs high 70's on the 4770k under p95 small fft. Same cooler and fans used on all three chips.


Same volts same ambient temperature? Maybe you had a really good 4770k...


----------



## setter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Same volts same ambient temperature? Maybe you had a really good 4770k...


Same ambient temp of 22c, voltage running small fft on each chip below.

4770k, 1.248v
1st 4790k, 1.264v
2nd 4790k, 1.200v

The second DC chip is the one im currently using. At 4.5ghz on 1.275v, the 4770k would go into the low 90's under small fft.


----------



## scracy

Interesting most Devil's Canyon CPU owners that I know report lower temps...you must have had a good one.


----------



## superV

dammmm guys,i didn't expect this,the delid made my cpu finaly stable at 5ghz.before cinebench wouldnt run even at 1.4v.
now [email protected] from bios in override.

and wprime 1024m [email protected]


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> dammmm guys,i didn't expect this,the delid made my cpu finaly stable at 5ghz.before cinebench wouldnt run even at 1.4v.
> now [email protected] from bios in override.
> 
> and wprime 1024m [email protected]


Nice:thumb:


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> If that's the case then how does that go with a laptop CPU? They don't have a heat spreader are they protected in a different way?


idk good question maybe it's just a heat spreader then


----------



## superV

this is madness !!
this is spartaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Mine's batch nr. L419B655.
> 
> Runs X264 stress test @ high priority 4.7Ghz @ 1.35V.
> 
> Edit: Vivi, something is not going well with your system. Mine CPU is running 200 ~ 300mhz slower and my score is higher:


Memory performance affects the score a lot. Mine does 1020 with 2400MHz and something like 7xx or 8xx with 1333MHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> If that's the case then how does that go with a laptop CPU? They don't have a heat spreader are they protected in a different way?


Many CPUs used to not have heat spreaders and one would mount coolers directly onto the CPU with a retention clip. Also one could short circuit some traces on the PCB to unlock features, like overclocking etc. that kinda stuff. And the dies were even tinier than the monsters today.
Laptop CPU still don't have them because IHS adds thickness and serves almost no purpose.
With the different aftermarket heavy coolers it although nice to not mount directly as it was a bit of a precision careful work to do otherwise you killed your CPU and chipped a corner on it.
If there would be rubber/foam compressible pads around the die it wouldn't be that bad to mount direct.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> this is madness !!
> this is spartaaaa!!!!!!


Haha, crazy chip you got.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Memory performance affects the score a lot. Mine does 1020 with 2400MHz and something like 7xx or 8xx with 1333MHz.
> Many CPUs used to not have heat spreaders and one would mount coolers directly onto the CPU with a retention clip. Also one could short circuit some traces on the PCB to unlock features, like overclocking etc. that kinda stuff. And the dies were even tinier than the monsters today.
> Haha, crazy chip you got.


Extra memory speed for gaming is pointless... unless you're running an APU, then by all means overclock the heck out of your ram and find a sweet spot. But for Intel based architecture, there's not much noticeable difference from overclocking memory in applications. Unless you're doing very heavy video editing/rendering. For gaming, pointless, you're just increasing power consumption and shortening the life span of your ram.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Extra memory speed in games is pointless... unless you're running an APU, then by all means overclock the heck out of your ram and find a sweet spot. But for Intel based architecture, there's not much noticeable difference from overclocking memory in applications. Unless you're doing very heavy video editing/rendering. For gaming, pointless, you're just increasing power consumption and shortening the life span of your ram.


..or you have multiple GPUs, and/or are running multiple monitors. Makes quite a noticeable difference with Tri-SLI 780Ti, since all cards access datas in memory. With a single GPU, yeah, you bet, not much difference.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> ..or you have multiple GPUs, and/or are running multiple monitors. Makes quite a noticeable difference with Tri-SLI 780Ti, since all cards access datas in memory. With a single GPU, yeah, you bet, not much difference.


Yeah like 3-5 fps at the most lol still not worth it imo


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Yeah like 3-5 fps at the most lol still not worth it imo


It depends on the game, and what res you are running, but yeah, for some it is minor FPS, for others, it's quite large, as much as 15-20 FPS. Not many users go multi-GPU, so minor thing, really. Sometimes, it pays more to OC memory than CPU, even, with multi-GPU. Finding the right balance between, say, spending $100 on cooling, or $100 for high-speed ram...OMG that's not fun.

ROFL.










I've got 2x Devil's Canyon rigs right now, a couple of 4770K rigs, AMD, other Intel, blah blah blah...which is best for gaming? Ram? Etc etc etc ad nauseum.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> It depends on the game, and what res you are running, but yeah, for some it is minor FPS, for others, it's quite large, as much as 15-20 FPS. Not many users go multi-GPU, so minor thing, really. Sometimes, it pays more to OC memory than CPU, even, with multi-GPU. Finding the right balance between, say, spending $100 on cooling, or $100 for high-speed ram...OMG that's not fun.
> 
> ROFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 2x Devil's Canyon rigs right now, a couple of 4770K rigs, AMD, other Intel, blah blah blah...which is best for gaming? Ram? Etc etc etc ad nauseum.


True say, I guess you're right in a way, but like you said not many run tri-sli GPU setups so yeah it is a minor thing







and LOL omg haha


----------



## FrostyAMD

@$ilent
Have you tried any overclocking on those Samsung Ram. I have 3 sets and plan to use at least on set w/4790k and was interested in overclocking them once cpu is done . Right now I run them @ 2400 using a 3570k @4.8. Mostly interested in finding if you had any results and/or tips for overclocking them on a z97 setyp


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> The best argument I heard (in the delidded club probably) is that people may burn the CPU if they accidentally try it without a cooler since the IHS alone may make it survive for the few seconds it will take to shut down automatically. It makes sense. People are stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> the chips wont boot unless they have the pressure of a heatsink on it.
Click to expand...

Source?


----------



## monohouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Finding the right balance between, say, spending $100 on cooling, or $100 for high-speed ram...OMG that's not fun.


I've spent over 1000$ on cooling and another 1000$ on mobo+processor+fastest RAM I could find - it is not an "or" it is an "and"
yestarday spent another 250$ on cooling and planning to spend another 300$ on another 16GB of RAM
the computer industry couldn't be happy without me onboard









yes the cooling costs as mutch as the whole computer, some people with chillers might have spent twice on cooling than they spent on the whole computer









here is what I've got so far:
Vcore: 1.33V
Freq: 47*100
Uncore Ratio: 42
vRING: 1.060V (up a notch from the default 1.050, without it the system will BSOD under load at Uncore ratio of 40)

I've noticed that Uncore frequency significantly improves memory latency, shaves off about 10 clock cycles from the memory access for every 100 mhz of Uncore, I wonder how far the Uncore will scale


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monohouse*
> 
> I've spent over 1000$ on cooling and another 1000$ on mobo+processor+fastest RAM I could find - it is not an "or" it is an "and"
> yestarday spent another 250$ on cooling and planning to spend another 300$ on another 16GB of RAM
> the computer industry couldn't be happy without me onboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes the cooling costs as mutch as the whole computer, some people with chillers might have spent twice on cooling than they spent on the whole computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is what I've got so far:
> Vcore: 1.33V
> Freq: 47*100
> Uncore Ratio: 42
> vRING: 1.060V (up a notch from the default 1.050, without it the system will BSOD under load at Uncore ratio of 40)
> 
> I've noticed that Uncore frequency significantly improves memory latency, shaves off about 10 clock cycles from the memory access for every 100 mhz of Uncore, I wonder how far the Uncore will scale


Ha!! Not everyone has that sort of budget though. IF you do, however, and play many different games, you can see the advantage that having high-speed memory offers.

cache does help, and with some chips it can match CPU speed. Deveil's canyon seems to have higher vCache compared to original Haswell though. Another thing you may want to try is DROPPING cache speed, and see if it improves CPU clocking. Intel reps on videos about Devil's Canyon that you can find on youtube mention that some things should be reduced, and others increased, by rather "mystically"...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> True say, I guess you're right in a way, but like you said not many run tri-sli GPU setups so yeah it is a minor thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and LOL omg haha


AH, well, the life of a product reviewer means I HAVE to test all this crap out. It's not often my opinion sides with other reviewers... maybe 50% of the time... and many sites have "info" that says ram doesn't matter. ROFL.


----------



## chronicfx

Oh yes, Oh yes it has begun!

4790k
Z97x-gaming gt
Raystorm with 360 + 120 rad CPU only
(3) R9 290x trifire
Soundblaster ZX
(6) Crucial M4 128gb in Raid 0 for 715gb

LETS DO THIS!!


----------



## Heidi

After all, I am seriously thinking about UPDATING my machine to good old AMD FX 8350...I've enough...


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> After all, I am seriously thinking about UPDATING my machine to good old AMD FX 8350...I've enough...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Heidi

Hmm...
I'll explain...
Say, I went from AM3+ to 2011 in more than few occasions and finally landed to the Z97 as "safe land" until something really proper shows up!
In every single Intel occasion I had same issue...copying large amount of data from drive to drive or, which is even worse from USB3 external drive to the internal drive, look....all storage operations, causes me that my machine is choppy and even unresponsive from time to time! In every one of the Intel chipsets!! I can assure everyone that this issue was never happening to me on any AMD machines!
However, all those Intel stuff is really single tasked...which means if I fire up like premiere in background n move large data from say drive d to drive e while compressing video...my machine is useful for almost nothing...while on the other hand I was doing exactly that on my oldie AMD stuff....certainly did without a hitch, which is surprising! I assume that DC should eat the old FX...but, in single occasion only, probably while gaming or doing simple tasks...
This occurrence I can even record n show everyone, and I believe that this is common as I did already experience it on variety of chipsets, from X79 to C606 to Z87/Z97...every time!
Now, someone will say, perhaps my AHCI or RST drivers aren't installed...no, my friends, everything is updated regularly I even spent considerable amount of time doing testing on variety of RST(e) drivers with no distinctive difference! Maybe drives...nope..change variety of them...no real difference as well...maybe RAM...do not go in there, I'll start crying...
If only that OpenCL worked better with programs I am using, Intel would never happen to me, but his way...
So, I did what I did, and almost all possible solutions were exhausted with no real fruit...
Just wondering does all of you never pay any attention to this or I am the single person seeing the aliens here!?
Strange....
p.s.
power consumption...interesting...I never managed to drop under 68W idle...same card same PSU same almost everything else...while that "power hog" used 60W dead...fair enough peak power consumption in this case went to about 287W while the other one peaked at 312W...woow what a difference...


----------



## Marc79

Then switch back, simple.


----------



## Heidi

True...


----------



## CTM Audi

Never had any issues with any modern platform in transferring files across discs. I have four 2TB F4 HDDs that I bounce my media around on, no issues.

Using the same drives in both setups? If not, maybe a drive is going bad, or is bad.


----------



## Heidi

I used variety of drives...from WD to Tosh...pretty much those stuttering skipping and microfreezing of mouse appear almost always...it is not a regular stuff...it skips, then gets unresponsive for few seconds, then everything alright then again...in a rhythm of data transfers...


----------



## dante`afk

on the ram discussion
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/march/haswellrealworld

3 -5 fps more are a lot imo. also why pay 160$ for 16gb lol?

16gb samsung greens ez [email protected] for cheap 80 bugs

about DC temps, my 3770k ran a lot cooler with more vcore than the DC. I wonder why... the noctua DH14 should be more than solid, equal or even better on load than h110

http://thepcenthusiast.com/noctua-nh-d14-cpu-cooler-review/

maybe I need to put more thermal paste in it? I have easily 10c to 20c more on load than what you see on OC2 in the table


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> on the ram discussion
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/march/haswellrealworld
> 
> 3 -5 fps more are a lot imo. also why pay 160$ for 16gb lol?
> 
> 16gb samsung greens ez [email protected] for cheap 80 bugs
> 
> about DC temps, my 3770k ran a lot cooler with more vcore than the DC. I wonder why... the noctua DH14 should be more than solid, equal or even better on load than h110
> 
> http://thepcenthusiast.com/noctua-nh-d14-cpu-cooler-review/
> 
> maybe I need to put more thermal paste in it? I have easily 10c to 20c more on load than what you see on OC2 in the table


Haswell has integrated voltage control, and smaller process = higher temps. Double whammy. Cannot compare things that are physically so different.


----------



## FrostyAMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> on the ram discussion
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/march/haswellrealworld
> 
> 3 -5 fps more are a lot imo. also why pay 160$ for 16gb lol?
> 
> 16gb samsung greens ez [email protected] for cheap 80 bugs
> 
> about DC temps, my 3770k ran a lot cooler with more vcore than the DC. I wonder why... the noctua DH14 should be more than solid, equal or even better on load than h110
> 
> http://thepcenthusiast.com/noctua-nh-d14-cpu-cooler-review/
> 
> maybe I need to put more thermal paste in it? I have easily 10c to 20c more on load than what you see on OC2 in the table


Got any tips or key setting for your ram overclock ? Plz share as I have the same ram and am starting my build this weekend.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Source?


Myth. Most likely busted because the retention clip does put a fair amount of pressure on the IHS so the chip is down secure and connected even without some light or heavy cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monohouse*
> 
> I've spent over 1000$ on cooling and another 1000$ on mobo+processor+fastest RAM I could find - it is not an "or" it is an "and"
> yestarday spent another 250$ on cooling and planning to spend another 300$ on another 16GB of RAM
> the computer industry couldn't be happy without me onboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes the cooling costs as mutch as the whole computer, some people with chillers might have spent twice on cooling than they spent on the whole computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is what I've got so far:
> Vcore: 1.33V
> Freq: 47*100
> Uncore Ratio: 42
> vRING: 1.060V (up a notch from the default 1.050, without it the system will BSOD under load at Uncore ratio of 40)
> 
> I've noticed that Uncore frequency significantly improves memory latency, shaves off about 10 clock cycles from the memory access for every 100 mhz of Uncore, I wonder how far the Uncore will scale


For a $1000 cooling that doesn't look very good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heidi*
> 
> Hmm...
> I'll explain...
> Say, I went from AM3+ to 2011 in more than few occasions and finally landed to the Z97 as "safe land" until something really proper shows up!
> In every single Intel occasion I had same issue...copying large amount of data from drive to drive or, which is even worse from USB3 external drive to the internal drive, look....all storage operations, causes me that my machine is choppy and even unresponsive from time to time! In every one of the Intel chipsets!! I can assure everyone that this issue was never happening to me on any AMD machines!
> However, all those Intel stuff is really single tasked...which means if I fire up like premiere in background n move large data from say drive d to drive e while compressing video...my machine is useful for almost nothing...while on the other hand I was doing exactly that on my oldie AMD stuff....certainly did without a hitch, which is surprising! I assume that DC should eat the old FX...but, in single occasion only, probably while gaming or doing simple tasks...
> This occurrence I can even record n show everyone, and I believe that this is common as I did already experience it on variety of chipsets, from X79 to C606 to Z87/Z97...every time!
> Now, someone will say, perhaps my AHCI or RST drivers aren't installed...no, my friends, everything is updated regularly I even spent considerable amount of time doing testing on variety of RST(e) drivers with no distinctive difference! Maybe drives...nope..change variety of them...no real difference as well...maybe RAM...do not go in there, I'll start crying...
> If only that OpenCL worked better with programs I am using, Intel would never happen to me, but his way...
> So, I did what I did, and almost all possible solutions were exhausted with no real fruit...
> Just wondering does all of you never pay any attention to this or I am the single person seeing the aliens here!?
> Strange....
> p.s.
> power consumption...interesting...I never managed to drop under 68W idle...same card same PSU same almost everything else...while that "power hog" used 60W dead...fair enough peak power consumption in this case went to about 287W while the other one peaked at 312W...woow what a difference...


Please do, I want to see the video comparison.
Usually when something gets slow or stuck it's because one wants to read/write two things from/to the same HDD.
True a lot of Intel chipsets had USB issues and maybe still have, truly disappointing. PCs freezing, not waking up, etc. even with USB3 there was quite a bit of a hassle with bugs over and over. Don't tell me USB with 2 data wires is such a problem to implement








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> on the ram discussion
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/march/haswellrealworld
> 
> 3 -5 fps more are a lot imo. also why pay 160$ for 16gb lol?
> 
> 16gb samsung greens ez [email protected] for cheap 80 bugs


Where the heck do you have some Samsung green 16GB @ 2400MHz? Never seen any in shops. Certainly not for $80.
Bought the cheapest available and that often is Kingston Beasts or ADATA XPG V2.

Faster RAM yes can give you up to 5-10 fps depending on a game. Easy to test, just downclock a fast ram and see how much you lose.
Those Aida64 scores are in line with what I get too, for 2400 and 2133MHz. Although running faster than 2400 as in 2600 or faster drops the scores even below 2133MHz performance... weird but it does, probably because it's not a stable setting, who knows.


----------



## fleetfeather

Samsung stopped producing the Wonder RAM sticks over a year ago. Unless you want to buy used from HardForum, you're SOL. Furthermore, overclocking RAM manually is for chumps.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Samsung stopped producing the Wonder RAM sticks over a year ago. Unless you want to buy used from HardForum, you're SOL. Furthermore, overclocking RAM manually is for chumps.


Totally agree for the performance gained versus time spent it's just not worth overclocking RAM...


----------



## fleetfeather

The only sticks that ever needed to be overclocked were those Sammy dimms, and they were overclocked because (at the time) they were cheap as hell and could clock to the moon. Nowadays, they're resold for profit, and completely redundant since TriX's are so cheap.

If you were ballin' on a budget back in 2012, sure, the Sammy dimms were a solid choice. In 2014, you're making a mistake trying to dick around with them. Buy some TriX's and be done with it.


----------



## zorc

Is that a good score for 4.8 Ghz ?

Batch is 421C110


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorc*
> 
> Is that a good score for 4.8 Ghz ?
> 
> Batch is 421C110


Too me it looks reasonable for 4.8GHz...


----------



## prescotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Totally agree for the performance gained versus time spent it's just not worth overclocking RAM...


Just because you dont really gain performancein games from OCing memory doesnt mean is apply's to all applications.

Performance whise going from 1600Mhz to 2400Mhz ram is like the jump from Sandy Bridge to Haswell, maybe for some not worth it, but some people just want every tiny bit of performance out of their PC's


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Myth. Most likely busted because the retention clip does put a fair amount of pressure on the IHS so the chip is down secure and connected even without some light or heavy cooler.
> For a $1000 cooling that doesn't look very good.
> Please do, I want to see the video comparison.
> Usually when something gets slow or stuck it's because one wants to read/write two things from/to the same HDD.
> True a lot of Intel chipsets had USB issues and maybe still have, truly disappointing. PCs freezing, not waking up, etc. even with USB3 there was quite a bit of a hassle with bugs over and over. Don't tell me USB with 2 data wires is such a problem to implement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where the heck do you have some Samsung green 16GB @ 2400MHz? Never seen any in shops. Certainly not for $80.
> Bought the cheapest available and that often is Kingston Beasts or ADATA XPG V2.
> 
> Faster RAM yes can give you up to 5-10 fps depending on a game. Easy to test, just downclock a fast ram and see how much you lose.
> Those Aida64 scores are in line with what I get too, for 2400 and 2133MHz. Although running faster than 2400 as in 2600 or faster drops the scores even below 2133MHz performance... weird but it does, probably because it's not a stable setting, who knows.


You do not gain 5-10 FPS from higher speed memory... that's so not true. The absolute most you'd ever gain is like 3-5 FPS and in fact in some games you actually don't gain anything. It's really not worthy of spending an extra $20-30 for.


----------



## fateswarm

If you gain 5FPS for $20 it's a huge gain. People way more for way less. As a Ratio.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Just because you dont really gain performancein games from OCing memory doesnt mean is apply's to all applications.
> 
> Performance whise going from 1600Mhz to 2400Mhz ram is like the jump from Sandy Bridge to Haswell, maybe for some not worth it, but some people just want every tiny bit of performance out of their PC's


In gaming there is almost no improvement from OC'ing memory/ or higher memory speeds. For video editing/rendering however, there will most certainly be a significant increase in performance









@fateswarm still no point in spending an extra $20 for a max of 5FPS increase imo. You could just overclock your GPU to gain that extra 5fps.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Just because you dont really gain performancein games from OCing memory doesnt mean is apply's to all applications.
> 
> Performance whise going from 1600Mhz to 2400Mhz ram is like the jump from Sandy Bridge to Haswell, maybe for some not worth it, but some people just want every tiny bit of performance out of their PC's


I think you miss understood what i was trying to say,yes faster RAM is better in most real world scenarios but my point was spending so much time to manually overclock RAM as opposed to the performance gained just isn't worth it. Your better of buying faster RAM and using XMP.


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> Got any tips or key setting for your ram overclock ? Plz share as I have the same ram and am starting my build this weekend.


i had before a z77 gigabyte ud5 where I was not able to clock the memory at all. since the I switched to z97 asus hero VII, I just set them to 2400 11-11-11-33 2T without issues. did not even need to lead them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Where the heck do you have some Samsung green 16GB @ 2400MHz? Never seen any in shops. Certainly not for $80.
> Bought the cheapest available and that often is Kingston Beasts or ADATA XPG V2.
> 
> Faster RAM yes can give you up to 5-10 fps depending on a game. Easy to test, just downclock a fast ram and see how much you lose.
> Those Aida64 scores are in line with what I get too, for 2400 and 2133MHz. Although running faster than 2400 as in 2600 or faster drops the scores even below 2133MHz performance... weird but it does, probably because it's not a stable setting, who knows.


I think I bought them 2 or 3 years ago, nowadays you can't even find them to buy


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> You do not gain 5-10 FPS from higher speed memory... that's so not true. The absolute most you'd ever gain is like 3-5 FPS and in fact in some games you actually don't gain anything. It's really not worthy of spending an extra $20-30 for.


Someone did some testing on this forum a couple years back with benchmarks that showed when he overclocked his memory it increased MINIMUM framerates fairly significantly. The average fps was not much different but in some cases it was making the difference between a dip to 20FPS and a dip to 30FPS. I guess it all depends on where you are limited.

Edit: here is a snip

Originally Posted by nleksan

Here are a few of my results...

System:
- 3930K @ 4.5Ghz (usually 4.8)
- Rampage 4 Extreme
- 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws Z DDR3 2133 9-11-10-27
- EVGA GTX 670 FTW 2GB @ 1326/7460
- Samsung 830 256GB SSD (OS/Sys/Apps)
- WD Blue 320GB (Music/Video)
- HGST 7K500 320GB (Apps)
- WD RE3 1TB (Games)
- Creative Titanium HD
- LG/Hitachi Slim DVD-R/W
- NZXT HALE90 850W PSU
- TRIPP-LITE ISO-BAR-4 ULTRA Line Conditioner/Surge Suppressor/Voltage Regulator

I used the above system for the below tests, with all clocks identical with just the RAM changing. The system is watercooled so no drops in Kepler Boost or anything like that.

*TESTS*

(RAM SPEED + TIMINGS - AVERAGE FPS - MINIMUM FPS - MAXIMUM FPS)
All tests done in 1080p using a Dell P2212Hb connected via DL-DVI-D, all game settings set at maximum unless otherwise noted.

HALF-LIFE 2 EPISODE 2 (CPU @ 3.4Ghz, GPU @ Stock FTW Speeds)
1600 6-7-7-19 - 198.5 - 131.8 - 233
1600 9-9-9-24 - 191.3 - 124.9 - 219
1866 8-8-8-24 - 204.1 - 137.7 - 242
2133 9-11-10-27 - 217 - 147.1 - 259
2133 9-10-9-26 - 226 - 154.3 - 266
2360 9-12-10-29 - 231 - 159.7 - 283

Half-Life 2 and it's countless derivatives (mods, etc) all seem to be CPU Bound at this point, as I see a perfectly linear relationship between a CPU's speed and FPS.

FAR CRY 3 (CPU @ 4.5Ghz, GPU @ 1326/7460)
1600 6-7-7-19 - 52.2 - 26.1 - 93
1600 9-9-9-24 - 50.8 - 24 - 86
1866 8-8-8-24 - 54.1 - 27.9 - 96
2133 9-11-10-27 - 57.4 - 31.1 - 105
2133 9-10-9-26 - 58.7 - 33 - 107
2360 9-12-10-29 - 60.2 - 35.5 - 108

The biggest thing with FC3 is the increase in smoothness. The slower memory feels choppy at times, such as when you get into a firefight. The faster memory never has this problem. Also, with 2133 and above, I get zero texture "pop in", yet it's present with lower memory speeds.

I did recordings of 9 games, 11 benchmarks, and timed start up/shutdown/opening (Firefox with 25tabs/Photoshop/Paint.Net/Chrome with 25tabs,and a half dozen other things), and a few other things.

There is not a single instance in which the 1600 9-9-9-24 didn't come in dead last. The differences ranged from "benchmark-noticeable" to "Wow that's a huge improvement".

I simply don't recommend getting 1600 when the option for faster memory is there, especially if you have an IVB platform. The tests above are X79, and I have done the same tests on a 3770K + GA-Z77X-UP7, 3770K + Maximus 5 Extreme, 3570K + Extreme6 (for Ivy), a 2700K + Maximus 4 Extreme-Z, 2600K + G3.Sniper3, 2500K + Extreme9 (for Sandy), a Phenom II X4 980BE + ASRock 990FX Fatal1ty, 1100T + Crosshair V Formula-Z, 960T + 990FX Sabertooth R2.0, 1090 + M5A99X, 965BE + Gigabyte 990FX UD5(UD7, can't remember), and 8350 + Crosshair V Formula, 8130 + Sabertooth, 6100 + Extreme6, 4100 + Extreme3.

These have been over the course of 16mo, and variables change, not all systems had all tests run (most only had 2-3 games and a few benchmarks), and it's not a controlled experiment. Still, the results are only compared against the results from the same system, so they are perfectly valid.

Every single system wanted the fastest memory possible, although the Phenom II systems had to be controlled for timings by ensuring that the actual latency in ns was better than the prior test (which means most of the Phenom II tests are more about timings for a given speed than speed itself, although 1800 7-8-7-26 was always the fastest, beating 1600 6-7-6-19 by 9.3% on average).

I will try to get the rest of the results all compiled on a single spreadsheet...


----------



## benjamen50

Now I've learnt my lesson that my dirty quick overclock wasn't stable, 0x124 BSOD when playing DayZ haha. Just upped vcore 0.05V and VRING 0.05V.


----------



## zorc

Haswell Real World Performance: DDR3-1600 RAM Speed Is Not Enough
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/march/haswellrealworld


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorc*
> 
> Haswell Real World Performance: DDR3-1600 RAM Speed Is Not Enough
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/march/haswellrealworld


Pure Corsair marketing strategy... lol







it's just so they persuade/attract consumers to purchase faster memory. Also if you look closely there isn't an insane difference from 1866 onwards.


----------



## $ilent

Front page spreadsheet updated! 226 Members now, almost half a million club page views. Very nice!

Just a polite reminder for people lookingto join the club, please follow the other club entries in terms of format, i.e 70C, 1.10v/1.20v, not things like "70, 1.0/1.45" etc. Just saves me time editing each one.

Thanks!


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> You do not gain 5-10 FPS from higher speed memory... that's so not true. The absolute most you'd ever gain is like 3-5 FPS and in fact in some games you actually don't gain anything. It's really not worthy of spending an extra $20-30 for.


Depends what limits your game or application. If it's memory then better memory does help a lot.
For many yes a GPU will be the main limiting factor so you will only see a tiny improvement like this:
*+1fps = +1.5%*




Once the limit is not on GPU though:
*+70fps = +10%*
And the minimum framerates.




Of course many games today are dumb FPSs that are not memory limited.
It may be a little different with games heavy on AI.
Above is a benchmark, there is no AI.

Heaven is a GPU benchmark and there is nearly no difference whatsoever between RAM speeds.
I don't have games with benchmarks here so it's all GPU benchmarks that only run graphics but no game mechanics.

That's why I said *up to* 5-10fps, it can also be no difference.

Compared to people paying +50% ($150) on GPUs to get +10-20fps...
Having good memory pays off often elsewhere during work, sure not so much in many games.
Games you can run on a fast dual core with 290/780/290x/780ti and 4GB of slow RAM, totally skipping everything but GPU and being able to feed them by the CPU.


----------



## orndorf77

i currently have two profiles for my i7 4790k a 4.7ghz and 4.8ghz and both profiles are stable . my motherboard is a msi z97 gaming 7 and i have bios version 1.4 . i just found out that bios version 1.5 was released . if i update my bios to the latest version should i re stress test my cpu ?


----------



## Chris Ihao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Front page spreadsheet updated! 226 Members now, almost half a million club page views. Very nice!


Hey man. You got my oc values wrong. It should have been 4.5 ghz instead of 4.0. I'm quite sure I put that number in.









Other than that, great work man.


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Now I've learnt my lesson that my dirty quick overclock wasn't stable, 0x124 BSOD when playing DayZ haha. Just upped vcore 0.05V and VRING 0.05V.


Had that problem when I was doing 1.29 at 4.7









Ended up having to go 1.31 in the end to pass x264 (and play arma 2 oa - wasteland stable). I did a lot of ram tweaking as well (to get timings within specs for my ram, even after xmp was set). Mostly tho, my stability probs were with vcore. I did not adjust vring or cache. I am running 4.7/4.0... I have a 4790k so YMMV, but I would focus on just the vcore. 0x124 doesnt usually mean vring on DC unless you are going to the extremes with your memory.


----------



## stubass

Same Chip with 1 core, not sure if can go higher if i push it to 2V








http://valid.canardpc.com/3d9rhe


----------



## ViTosS

4.5Ghz 1.20v stable, is a good voltage?


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> 4.5Ghz 1.20v stable, is a good voltage?


Yes, 1.2v @4.5GHz is very good voltage imo.

My 4770k needed 1.296v for 4.5GHz.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Yes, 1.2v @4.5GHz is very good voltage imo.
> 
> My 4770k needed 1.296v for 4.5GHz.


And my i7 2600k needed 1.38v for 4.5Ghz hahaha


----------



## ViTosS

But even with all that voltage on the SB, the i7 4790k still heats a lot more


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Same Chip with 1 core, not sure if can go higher if i push it to 2V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3d9rhe


2V


----------



## benjamen50

I mean 0.010-0.005v that would be too big of a jump.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Same Chip with 1 core, not sure if can go higher if i push it to 2V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3d9rhe
> 
> 
> 
> 2V
Click to expand...

LOL, going to try then i can join Schmuckly's 2V club


----------



## KraxKill

[email protected]

A bit faster than my 4770K was and at quite a bit less voltage. Overall quite happy with this chip.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> LOL, going to try then i can join Schmuckly's 2V club


----------



## muneebansari

Folks .. I'm a bit confused. Suggestions needed:

I had a rock solid 4.7/4.0 @ 1.29/1.15 for about a month. Rock solid is: x264 x 30, XTU Bench, XTU Stress x 8 hours, Aida64 x 8 hours and then continous gaming for 3 weeks without any freezes. Then I tried for 4.8. Went up to 1.37 Vcore, 1.25 VRING and 2.05 VCCIN but it wasn't stable. So I left it for now.

But now .. my 4.7/4.0 at 1.29/1.15 isn't stable. Fails at around 5th-6th x264 pass. Seems to require upto 1.32 Vcore. Is this degradation or am I missing something?

I've tried clearing CMOS and tweaking again but seems to be the same.


----------



## fleetfeather

You're experiencing "break in", which is a one-off degradation of your chip which typically happens around 3-10 weeks after system build. This degradation doesn't continue to occur; it is merely a one-time instance.

Raising Vcore by 0.02v (20mv) should be enough to bring you back to stability, but this can obviously differ for different chips.


----------



## KraxKill

@muneebansari

Can you think of anything else you may have changed in the BIOS? Ram, input voltage, cache voltage etc?

What about the ambient temps where you are. What are your core temps like at full load? In my experience, both with my 4770K and this 4790K the stability would increase as the max core temperatures decreased. I found I could sustain an overclock with lower volts if I could get the fully loaded core temperature values lower.

I was in a similar boat as you wondering how something stable earlier is no longer stable. My problem was my failed thermal compound application. My chip actually needed 1.320v to run stable at 4.8Ghz but it would run 90+ running a stress test. Suspecting the temps and wanting to keep my 4.8 clock, I decided I would attempt to redo the thermal paste - so I did and either it, the pressure on the heat spreader, or something brought my temps down into the 80s, happy with that, I decided to try even fewer volts until I settled at 1.260 and temps in the low to high 70s at max load running Prim95 AVX FFT Blend. I run an H100i for cooling.

Is it possible that the ambient temps were a few degrees lower during you previous stress tests. If suspecting that you were on the edge of stable and if the ambient temps went up a bit, it could push the core temps higher where stability would also require extra volts? Also if you failed at 4.8 and then retested at 4.7 right after, it's possible that your cooling solution may have been saturated from the previous run exacerbating the temps a bit more.

Something to try.

Record your max temp just before it fails during the warmest part of the day, and then run it at night when the temps are lower. open a window or two if it helps and see if your full load core temps are any lower. Run the test and see if it passes. If it does work on your cooling or you'll may have to add volts as long as your temps stay within your comfort zone. Below 9C0 for most people and below 80 if you can get it there.


----------



## DiceAir

Hi there.

I'm running 4790k on z97 gaming 5 and I set my cache ratio to 35x cahce voltage to 1.17 and VCCIN to 1.9V and then I started overclocking.

I could get my cpu to 4.6GHz at 1.2V stable. temps is about 65C under aida64 stress test. So I tried 4.7 @ 1.2V and it crashed. The BSOD was 0x124 so by looking at this guide I need more vcore.

http://www.overclock.net/a/common-bsod-error-code-list-for-overclocking

So now I'm testing 1.25V and so far after 8-9 min it seems stable.

How long should I test minimum to see if stable? Not looking for that 24HR stable. I'm just testing quickly before moving on to 4.8GHz

Anyway thanks for guide. I coupled it with the general haswell guide. I have this feeling that I might have a good chip temps wise. I have my h100i with stock fans set to balance mode.


----------



## fleetfeather

Whilst finding rough stability as you continue to increase multiplier, 30-45minutes should be sufficient. When you get to the 'dialling in' stage, you will need to test for much longer than 45 minutes.

Ideally, you want to stress for [the longest period you would ever sit at full load for] + 50%. If you're likely to do 24hr charity streams, you would therefore ideally stress for 36hrs.


----------



## benjamen50

Yeah, had this issue before when I overclocked my brand new i5 3570K on day 1 30 minutes after putting the CPU in, found it to be unstable in about 8 weeks.

Is cache ratio uncore frequency?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Yeah, had this issue before when I overclocked my brand new i5 3570K on day 1 30 minutes after putting the CPU in, found it to be unstable in about 8 weeks.
> 
> *Is cache ratio uncore frequency*?


yes just different names on different mobos...


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Same Chip with 1 core, not sure if can go higher if i push it to 2V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3d9rhe


Cinebench R15 scores?


----------



## muneebansari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> You're experiencing "break in", which is a one-off degradation of your chip which typically happens around 3-10 weeks after system build. This degradation doesn't continue to occur; it is merely a one-time instance.
> 
> Raising Vcore by 0.02v (20mv) should be enough to bring you back to stability, but this can obviously differ for different chips.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraxKill*
> 
> @muneebansari
> 
> Can you think of anything else you may have changed in the BIOS? Ram, input voltage, cache voltage etc?
> 
> What about the ambient temps where you are. What are your core temps like at full load? In my experience, both with my 4770K and this 4790K the stability would increase as the max core temperatures decreased. I found I could sustain an overclock with lower volts if I could get the fully loaded core temperature values lower.
> 
> I was in a similar boat as you wondering how something stable earlier is no longer stable. My problem was my failed thermal compound application. My chip actually needed 1.320v to run stable at 4.8Ghz but it would run 90+ running a stress test. Suspecting the temps and wanting to keep my 4.8 clock, I decided I would attempt to redo the thermal paste - so I did and either it, the pressure on the heat spreader, or something brought my temps down into the 80s, happy with that, I decided to try even fewer volts until I settled at 1.260 and temps in the low to high 70s at max load running Prim95 AVX FFT Blend. I run an H100i for cooling.
> 
> Is it possible that the ambient temps were a few degrees lower during you previous stress tests. If suspecting that you were on the edge of stable and if the ambient temps went up a bit, it could push the core temps higher where stability would also require extra volts? Also if you failed at 4.8 and then retested at 4.7 right after, it's possible that your cooling solution may have been saturated from the previous run exacerbating the temps a bit more.
> 
> Something to try.
> 
> Record your max temp just before it fails during the warmest part of the day, and then run it at night when the temps are lower. open a window or two if it helps and see if your full load core temps are any lower. Run the test and see if it passes. If it does work on your cooling or you'll may have to add volts as long as your temps stay within your comfort zone. Below 9C0 for most people and below 80 if you can get it there.


The ambient temps were pretty much the same. I generally stress test overnight when the AirCon is on and the ambient is around 25-26. Also during the stable run earlier the load temps were around 80C .. same as the unstable run now.

But .. i wasn't aware of "break-in" .. though it does make sense.

And I always thought that higher Temps don't impact stability as long as they're under TJMax. They just might effect longevity of the chip. For example .. I haven't heard of volt drops after a delid to sustain the same ghz. People generally delid to gain additional thermal headroom so that they can pump in more volts aND get a higher overclock.

Do correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Same Chip with 1 core, not sure if can go higher if i push it to 2V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3d9rhe
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench R15 scores?
Click to expand...

Didnt do cineR15 this time.. last was at 5.6GHz and uncore x50


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Whilst finding rough stability as you continue to increase multiplier, 30-45minutes should be sufficient. When you get to the 'dialling in' stage, you will need to test for much longer than 45 minutes.
> 
> Ideally, you want to stress for [the longest period you would ever sit at full load for] + 50%. If you're likely to do 24hr charity streams, you would therefore ideally stress for 36hrs.


it looks like I can only do 4.7GHz @ 1.25V. Temps is still under 80C maybe like 83C for a split second but I feel that's the max. i have my cache ratio on 3.5GHz.

Anything else I can look at to get it higher or do you think it's not worth it ATM. I have this feeling that I must just be happy with 4.7GHz and call it a day.

Oh and also I would almost never have it on 100% all cores for a long time. max 5min but mostly play games.


----------



## Soldier212

hi all, im having probs, atm i have my cores @ 4.9 4.9 4.7 4.7 1.370v temps 65-75c , and northbridge @ 4.5 1.211v

got bored with 4.7 straight @ 1.270v

my realbench scores were mostly slighty worst lol with image editing test was slighter better with is with ht enabled

i even had ht off and cores @ 5.0 5.0 4.7 4.7 @1.35v, northbridge @4.5 still worse @ all scores with this, all compared to my 4.7 straight with ht on > in my sig

is there and options i need to enable/disable in bios ? i thought this was a way to boost even more performance out of your cpu ?
or is having different ratios slow your cpu alittle ? i thought i nailed it :-(

i stress test them all for 15mins using realbench 2.2 cooled with h100i 2x slip stream fans

DiceAir try reseating cpu cooler m8 thats way too hot when i had the same at 1.275v 58 -68c temp


----------



## zoetrope

Hi all,

Ok, first post on these forums, but this seemed like the best place on the net for people with Devil's Canyon CPUs, so here goes









My system:

i5-4690K
Asus Z97-A
CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO (fans running full blast while stress testing)
Corsair Vengeance Pro 1866Mhz 9-10-9-27

My OC settings:

CPU Ratio - 46
CPU Voltage - Manual 1.2v
CPU Cache Ratio - 43
CPU Cache Voltage - Manual 1.13v
CPU VCCIN - Manual 1.8v

Everything else in BIOS/UEFI left to auto.

Just dialed in the above and passed a 30min Intel Extreme Tuning stress test. I had passed an Intel Burn Test (10 runs, high setting) with auto VCCIN (which was about 1.776) and Cache voltage on 1.12v, but that didn't pass the 30min IET test.

So, my sensors threw back, after the IET test:
Temps:
Core0 oC - 70 max / 61.2 avg
Core1 oC - 70 max / 63.2 avg
Core2 oC - 71 max / 65.1 avg
Core3 oC - 67 max / 61.3 avg

Vcore 1.216v max



I'd like to take my cache ratio a little higher, but it looks like I need to tweak the VCCIN and Cache voltage a bit to do that, neither of which I'm very sure about. Still, I'm pretty happy with this, considering the AISuite suggested 1.275 VCore to get 4600Mhz ~and~ it didn't up the cache voltage.

Also, before I upped the VCCIN, Prime95 was bluescreening straight off the bat on blend and small FFTs were pushing my temps into the 90's, despite the system passing IBT and 5 mins of IET. I haven't tried it since upping the VCCIN, but I'm wondering whether to even bother, considering it seems okay as is. Maybe just play some games and see if it throws a wobbly?

Now just to set the voltages back to adaptive and lower the CPU fan speed to 1400rpm (which is basically inaudible in my Fractal Define R4) and I think I'm good to go.

Any feedback on the above as a 24/7 OC would be much appreciated, particularly on the VCCIN.

Thanks!


----------



## zoetrope

Hmmmm. Okay. I set my Vcore and Cache voltage to adaptive and Windows failed to boot. Set them back to manual, and Windows boots fine.

Argh. What I doing wrong? Do i need offset?


----------



## DonDizzurp

Signing in although I won't be OCing for at least a year


----------



## zoetrope

Durrr. Just googled. Didn't realise I had to set the max turbo voltage to whatever I wanted it to top out at. So I did that, for Vcore and cache, and it boots fine now.


----------



## Norse

Can i join the club?

http://valid.x86.fr/at5aa8

4.7ghz 1.327vcore stable for the last hour gaming temps around 70-75 on a bad mount of a H100i (one of the bolts snapped so waiting for replacement which is due monday so not pushing more yet)

Batch L422b788

Motherboard Gigabyte Z87-HD3

price £169.38


----------



## Soldier212

how far in volts u wanna go ? lol 4.8 will be near 1.4v or over i bet and temps will rise fast, good luck tho m8, im at 4.7 1.275v 4.8 for me is just over 1.355


----------



## Norse

I will see how my temps are once i get the replacement bolt in and reset it properly with all 4 securing it.

What is the max safe temp/vcore on these things?


----------



## Soldier212

i think if i read right just over 90 - 93c it throttles back down so dont go over 80 on temps when oced, then you have a 13c margin if your pc has a hot/bad day headroom , anyone correct me if im wrong?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norse*
> 
> Can i join the club?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/at5aa8
> 
> 4.7ghz 1.327vcore stable for the last hour gaming temps around 70-75 on a bad mount of a H100i (one of the bolts snapped so waiting for replacement which is due monday so not pushing more yet)
> 
> Batch L422b788
> 
> Motherboard Gigabyte Z87-HD3
> 
> price £169.38


The requirements, sign up link for the club are on the first page.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soldier212*
> 
> how far in volts u wanna go ? lol 4.8 will be near 1.4v or over i bet and temps will rise fast, good luck tho m8, im at 4.7 1.275v 4.8 for me is just over 1.355


Running 4.7Ghz @ 1.375V here and no problems. It is stabe at 1.35V but I like to add a lil more to be safe.
Its delidded and stays below 70 degrees while gaming.
1.325 ~ 1.375V won't kill these chips.


----------



## CTM Audi

The memory debate is from a couple pages ago, but wanted to post this.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7364/memory-scaling-on-haswell

There are some apps that show decent scaling from 1333-3000. Not a lot, but some. Though in single GPU game tests, the avg and min framerate are basically the same across the board for all the games they tested (though at a low res). With multiple GPU frame rates were effected more.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> it looks like I can only do 4.7GHz @ 1.25V. Temps is still under 80C maybe like 83C for a split second but I feel that's the max. i have my cache ratio on 3.5GHz.
> 
> Anything else I can look at to get it higher or do you think it's not worth it ATM. I have this feeling that I must just be happy with 4.7GHz and call it a day.
> 
> Oh and also I would almost never have it on 100% all cores for a long time. max 5min but mostly play games.


The result you have is pretty good. I wouldn't bother trying to go higher. It's really up to you though.

Realistically, as long as you are not hanging around above 70C for long periods of gaming, you're probably ok


----------



## Dave65

Guys, I have a huge problem after delidding..
I have delidded many cpu's and had no trouble ever..I delidded my 4790K and now my temps have sky rocketed, I mean 100C right away after starting Intel Burn..I used the razor blade and did it cleanly, no marks, and it is very clean..I am out of liquid metal but I have used MX4 many times under the lid and it has worked well..Now I have fiddled around, taken my h100i off many times to try to re-seat it and also checked the lid to see if it is bowed and it is pretty flat and when I install the cooler the TIM expands evenly..I have checked the pump and it seems fine..I went as far to make a paper shim to put under the lid and it is somewhat better..My idle temps are fine in the mid 30s...Question, could I have hit one of the capacitors? Would that cause temps to spike?
I can't see any damage what so ever, I even checked the pins on the socket with a high powered mag that is used for coins and I see nothing out of the ordinary..
I am at 4.6 normally but have reset to defaults for now..any ideas would be great..


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave65*
> 
> Guys, I have a huge problem after delidding..
> I have delidded many cpu's and had no trouble ever..I delidded my 4790K and now my temps have sky rocketed, I mean 100C right away after starting Intel Burn..I used the razor blade and did it cleanly, no marks, and it is very clean..I am out of liquid metal but I have used MX4 many times under the lid and it has worked well..Now I have fiddled around, taken my h100i off many times to try to re-seat it and also checked the lid to see if it is bowed and it is pretty flat and when I install the cooler the TIM expands evenly..I have checked the pump and it seems fine..I went as far to make a paper shim to put under the lid and it is somewhat better..My idle temps are fine in the mid 30s...Question, could I have hit one of the capacitors? Would that cause temps to spike?
> I can't see any damage what so ever, I even checked the pins on the socket with a high powered mag that is used for coins and I see nothing out of the ordinary..
> I am at 4.6 normally but have reset to defaults for now..any ideas would be great..


Its your mx4. You shouldn't compromise and go without clu after doing all that work. Regular TIM will not handle the W/CM^2 these chips put out


----------



## Dave65

Is that just for the 4790k's?
I used it many times on 3770k and 4770k and it worked..I got some CoolLaboratory liquid metal ordered regardless.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave65*
> 
> Guys, I have a huge problem after delidding..
> I have delidded many cpu's and had no trouble ever..I delidded my 4790K and now my temps have sky rocketed, I mean 100C right away after starting Intel Burn..I used the razor blade and did it cleanly, no marks, and it is very clean..I am out of liquid metal but I have used MX4 many times under the lid and it has worked well..Now I have fiddled around, taken my h100i off many times to try to re-seat it and also checked the lid to see if it is bowed and it is pretty flat and when I install the cooler the TIM expands evenly..I have checked the pump and it seems fine..I went as far to make a paper shim to put under the lid and it is somewhat better..My idle temps are fine in the mid 30s...Question, could I have hit one of the capacitors? Would that cause temps to spike?
> I can't see any damage what so ever, I even checked the pins on the socket with a high powered mag that is used for coins and I see nothing out of the ordinary..
> I am at 4.6 normally but have reset to defaults for now..any ideas would be great..


How much do you use?
If you removed all the black glue the IHS will lay on top of the die.
So only a paper thin layer is needed between die and IHS.


----------



## Dave65

super thin layer..


----------



## fleetfeather

Leave the chip alone until you can order some CLP/CLU in, replace the paste, and see if the issue is still present. Whether the behaviour continues or not should indicate whether it is a paste issue or chip damage.


----------



## glm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soldier212*
> 
> i think if i read right just over 90 - 93c it throttles back down so dont go over 80 on temps when oced, then you have a 13c margin if your pc has a hot/bad day headroom , anyone correct me if im wrong?


Several people earlier in this thread and the 4770K overclock thread said the official throttle number is 100C and I can confirm that my 4790K doesn't throttle until 99 or 100C.


----------



## chronicfx

Installing windows now, weird thing though.. My bios voltage for my 4790k is 1.408v, luckily my temp is only 40c. It wouldn't allow me to change the value although I am still trying to understand the differences of a haswell bios coming from ivy. I will try again after installation of 8.1.


----------



## Screetch82

I have my 4790k running at 4.6GHz using 1.282V. Look at some of the voltages here this actually seems quite good right?


----------



## Crouch

So I finally upgraded to a 4690k (coming from a C2Q) & I'm loving it! But unfortunately, I believe my incompetent PSU died on me yesterday but I'm not 100% sure yet. I'll check it out when I get back from work but if it was then what PSU do you guys recommend for my sig rig ?! (I'm planning on getting a 870 or rather a 970 if they're skipping 800 series)


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Installing windows now, weird thing though.. My bios voltage for my 4790k is 1.408v, luckily my temp is only 40c. It wouldn't allow me to change the value although I am still trying to understand the differences of a haswell bios coming from ivy. I will try again after installation of 8.1.


Another Giga owner saying this.. never seen any other board owner seeing this behaviour. Anyhow, change it to Manual and put in the vcore yourself (say 1.25v and go from there).


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Another Giga owner saying this.. never seen any other board owner seeing this behaviour. Anyhow, change it to Manual and put in the vcore yourself (say 1.25v and go from there).


This is a known problem with Gigabyte boards,update to latest beta bios solves the problem:thumb:


----------



## fateswarm

Whatever it gives by default it's no "problem" since any sane overclocker uses a manual Vcore.

PS. Notice though the VRi*n*g too might have to be manual.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Whatever it gives by default it's no "problem" since *any sane overclocker uses a manual Vcore*.
> 
> PS. Notice though the VRi*n*g too might have to be manual.


Unless you can't set the manual voltage high enough.

My board won't accept 1.2V manual, but on Auto it stops at 1.212V.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Unless you can't set the manual voltage high enough.
> 
> My board won't accept 1.2V manual, but on Auto it stops at 1.212V.


You're using a H series mobo. That's not exactly what we're talking about here









I don't think the G3258's even have the AVX2 instruction set, so really Auto voltage should never really get out of control.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Whatever it gives by default it's no "problem" since *any sane overclocker uses a manual Vcore*.
> 
> PS. Notice though the VRi*n*g too might have to be manual.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you can't set the manual voltage high enough.
> 
> My board won't accept 1.2V manual, but on Auto it stops at 1.212V.
Click to expand...

Yep, that's a serious known issue on gigabytes. "Issue" in big quotes though. Intel does not allow overclocking on non-Z97 at all so whoever does it, it's a violation anyway.

The best choices for cheap pentium-K boards are not gigabyte but they are usually on flimsy hardware.

Good for pentium-k but don't try an i7/5 on some of them.


----------



## Nark96

http://valid.x86.fr/hfy04r still stable today, had no bluescreens







might try 48 on the same voltage and see if its stable


----------



## chronicfx

Mine accepted 1.20v yes i did drop it down. Came with f2 bios and will update it tonight. @fateswarm you cannot just say "anyone should know to drop the voltage" it is a big problem for those who are just building their first rigs with their dads. Inexcusable that there maybe 100's of people right now running chips at 1.4v without a clue because they don't even know to watch temps. Was a simple fix but "it was not my job to fix it"


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Mine accepted 1.20v yes i did drop it down. Came with f2 bios and will update it tonight. @fateswarm you cannot just say "anyone should know to drop the voltage" it is a big problem for those who are just building their first rigs with their dads. Inexcusable that there maybe 100's of people right now running chips at 1.4v without a clue because they don't even know to watch temps. Was a simple fix but "it was not my job to fix it"


I agree to an extent, that not all know how to overclock and not all know how to adjust voltage etc, or monitor their system temperature, but to be fair, with all due respect, if you're new to the pc community and it's your first build, you shouldn't really be overclocking. It's best to learn slowly, not to just jump into things. If you don't know how to monitor your cpu temperature, or adjust voltage in the bios, you shouldn't really be fiddling around with overclocking if you don't know exactly what you're doing.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I agree to an extent, that not all know how to overclock and not all know how to adjust voltage etc, or monitor their system temperature, but to be fair, with all due respect, if you're new to the pc community and it's your first build, you shouldn't really be overclocking. It's best to learn slowly, not to just jump into things. If you don't know how to monitor your cpu temperature, or adjust voltage in the bios, you shouldn't really be fiddling around with overclocking if you don't know exactly what you're doing.


I didn't have to be. I just had to buy that particular mobo. I wonder if it does this with the non-k proc?


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> @fateswarm you cannot just say "anyone should know to drop the voltage"


Yes it's a problem for those people. I meant it's easily no problem at all if you set it up yourself.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I didn't have to be. I just had to buy that particular mobo. I wonder if it does this with the non-k proc?


I don't quite understand what you mean by 'I didn't have to be' doesn't make sense buddy... lol and you can't overclock non k processors by increasing the multiplier, it won't work. The most you could probably do is overclock the base clock slightly.


----------



## PCPanamaCrew

*i learn here that i never trust in the Motherboard aka "Auto OC" now 1.27 and stables 4.7*


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I don't quite understand what you mean by 'I didn't have to be' doesn't make sense buddy... lol and you can't overclock non k processors by increasing the multiplier, it won't work. The most you could probably do is overclock the base clock slightly.


You should read the issue again. I think you skimmed it

Installed my 4790k on a gaming-gt board with the F2 bios while changing it to raid before os install i noticed 1.41v being used at stock. This is why I wondered if the "non-k" would do this as well.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Yes it's a problem for those people. I meant it's easily no problem at all if you set it up yourself.


Thanks Fate, yeah I set it back to 1.2v. Will try to overclock it maybe tonight after i get my updates all in.


----------



## zoetrope

Quick update on my i5-4690K OC.

Even though IBT and IETU gave me stable readings for 4.6Ghz / 1.2v core and 4.3Ghz / 1.13v cache, the system still threw a BSOD while gaming.

So, I've now upped the Vcore to 1.23v (HwInfo reads 1.248v under load), the cache up to 1.15v and the VCCIN set back to auto. It's passed 10 high runs of IBT with 93oC as the max temp and 30mins of IETU CPU test with 74oC as the highest temp. OCCT test (large 6t4bit) was run for 5mins successfully with a max temp of 77oC (averages in the mid 60's). It also gave me 30mins of Arma2 DayZ mod gameplay, with all cores topping out at 53oC bar one which threw a max of 63oC while playing (avg temps were in the mid 40's).

Got it stable by testing it with 5mins of Prime95 blend (latest version). Couldn't run the test for more than five mins though, because the third or so test took my temps to 100oC. It seems like Prime95 finds instability rather well, but it makes the chip run far hotter than any other test.

I'm kinda figuring, from reading about, that these temps are ~fine~ and the Vcore I'm using to get to 4.6Ghz is pretty respectable. I think I might be able to push for 4.7Ghz, but considering the slightly too hot for comfort temps on IBT it's best to stay where I am.

Any thoughts?


----------



## fateswarm

Also lower the vri*n*g if a motherboard is setting vcore too high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Yes it's a problem for those people. I meant it's easily no problem at all if you set it up yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Fate, yeah I set it back to 1.2v. Will try to overclock it maybe tonight after i get my updates all in.
Click to expand...


----------



## chronicfx

I dropped vcore to 1.2v what relative to vcore should vring be? Because i plan on raising that vcore when i overclock.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I dropped vcore to 1.2v what relative to vcore should vring be?


Vring is usually set slightly lower than vcore, say 0.1 lower though it's likely there's no difference when they're being equal. Main related thing though is that uncore is usually set 200 to 400Mhz lower than core since it can make much stabler overclocks and the benefits beyond that difference are minuscule.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Installing windows now, weird thing though.. My bios voltage for my 4790k is 1.408v, luckily my temp is only 40c. It wouldn't allow me to change the value although I am still trying to understand the differences of a haswell bios coming from ivy. I will try again after installation of 8.1.


overclocking on windows 8.1 is a nightmare.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> overclocking on windows 8.1 is a nightmare.


Why do you say that haha?







I'm using windows 8.1 pro, and I've overclocked a few processors on this OS, have had no issues. In fact for me it's been more reliable than Windows 7. Especially now, with all the updates, it's improved a lot imo and it's also a tonne faster than Windows 7, boot times, loading programmes etc.


----------



## Marc79

Not sure what's the deal, I've been using Windows 8/8.1 for a year.


----------



## Nark96

Same here, if anything it's been more stable and way faster than 7 for me







it even gave me a slight fps boost in battlefield 4


----------



## lilchronic

well for benching it's just a pain in the neck when you crash you go through all this crap trying to reboot and having to wait a few minutes .


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well for benching it's just a pain in the neck when you crash you go through all this crap trying to reboot and having to wait a few minutes .


I've never had to wait more than 20-30 seconds lol


----------



## Chris Ihao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I've never had to wait more than 20-30 seconds lol


Lol, yeah. Same here. SSD, Win 8.1 and misc quick boot options = crazy fast boot compared to anything I've experienced. I barely have time to scratch an itch before it has rebooted.


----------



## lilchronic

lol all im saying is windows 8.1 is a mess when trying to overclock to the limit and run into BSOD's while benching, ask anyone that regularly benches and they will tell you its a pain having to wait for scanning and all this other stuff. that windows 7 does not do when you BSOD


----------



## Soldier212

hi all, im having probs, atm i have my cores @ 4.9 4.9 4.7 4.7 1.370v temps 65-75c , and northbridge @ 4.5 1.211v

got bored with 4.7 straight @ 1.270v

my realbench scores were mostly slighty worst lol with image editing test was slighter better then the rest with ht enabled

i even had ht off and cores @ 5.0 5.0 4.7 4.7 @1.35v, northbridge @4.5 still worse @ all scores with this, all compared to my 4.7 straight with ht on > in my sig

is there any options i need to enable/disable in bios ? i thought this was a way to boost even more performance out of your cpu ?
or is having different ratios slow your cpu alittle ? i thought i nailed it :-(

i stress test them all for 15mins using realbench 2.2 cooled with h100i 2x slip stream fans

any help would be great!!!!


----------



## Marc79

I see, I don't bench though, last BSOD I had was 3-4 months ago when I first installed the new DC, and was dialing voltage for 4.7GHz. I will say this though Windows 7 physics scores on Firestrike and 3DMark11 are much higher at the same frequency than Windows 8 physics scores.


----------



## feniks

Got myself a 4790K from Microcenter a few days back and I might have been lucky, at least a bit









Seems like the beast is stable with 1.25v vcore at 4.7GHz, at least initially







... will try 4.8GHz soon








http://valid.canardpc.com/4xlr31


----------



## chronicfx

Just screwing around for a couple minutes with the overclock.. How am I doing?









http://hwbot.org/xtu/share/91853

and


----------



## chronicfx




----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*


thats not bad for 4.8GHz, was XTU done at 4.8Ghz too?


----------



## feniks

got 4.8GHz on my 4970K








http://valid.x86.fr/gm7p76

survived IBT 2.54 for 10 standard rounds, but I won't be using this stress tester anymore, temps go way too high for my liking, I'm not even touching the latest linpacks!


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> thats not bad for 4.8GHz, was XTU done at 4.8Ghz too?


Yea, but just tried a second run of xtu and it threw a whea error collected info and restarted. Any settings besides upping vcore past 1.35v that could help? I have 1.35v vcore, 1.20vring, 1.90vrin and everything else according to silents guide.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> thats not bad for 4.8GHz, was XTU done at 4.8Ghz too?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but just tried a second run of xtu and it threw a whea error collected info and restarted. Any settings besides upping vcore past 1.35v that could help? I have 1.35v vcore, 1.20vring, 1.90vrin and everything else according to silents guide.
Click to expand...

Maybe 2V on the vrin







but any suggestions try at own risk and dont let xtu hit 95 -100C


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Maybe 2V on the vrin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but any suggestions try at own risk and dont let xtu hit 95 -100C


I agree with Stubs. VRIN to 2.0 _might_ help a little. It's worth a shot


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I agree with Stubs. VRIN to 2.0 _might_ help a little. It's worth a shot


Thanks guys and @stubass I will try it again at 2.0 vrin.


----------



## chronicfx

It ran twice with the bump to 2.0 vrin. Also did the stress for ten minutes, not gonna do anything long until I go to sleep. Downloading fire strike amd should post a score (if it gets through) very shortly.


----------



## chronicfx

Firestrike 21086

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3934887

So maybe I can dial in this 4.8? Or do you feel 1.36v (I bumped vcore a tad along with the vrin) is a bit high for 24/7? Firestrike max temp during physics was 70c and during graphics tests was about 50c. This is strictly a gaming, email, facebooking, web surfing computer.

and love the drive performance on this board


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Firestrike 21086
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3934887
> 
> So maybe I can dial in this 4.8? Or do you feel 1.36v (I bumped vcore a tad along with the vrin) is a bit high for 24/7? Firestrike max temp during physics was 70c and during graphics tests was about 50c. This is strictly a gaming, email, facebooking, web surfing computer.
> 
> and love the drive performance on this board


Love the AS SSD score... ok as too voltages i think you are fine for 24/7 and temps look good. if it is stable for your needs with those then your fine.

I would keep it as is.. your firestrike score looks good too tho i dont do much 3B bench


----------



## fleetfeather

If you're under 70C in gaming scenarios (or whatever your most stressful day-to-day task is), then you're good to go. I'm not a fan of running above 70C on a day-to-day basis


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Love the AS SSD score... ok as too voltages i think you are fine for 24/7 and temps look good. if it is stable for your needs with those then your fine.
> 
> I would keep it as is.. your firestrike score looks good too tho i dont do much 3B bench


Thank you very much! I think I will take your advice sit back and use it and just monitor my event viewer for errors periodically and adjust if needed.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Love the AS SSD score... ok as too voltages i think you are fine for 24/7 and temps look good. if it is stable for your needs with those then your fine.
> 
> I would keep it as is.. your firestrike score looks good too tho i dont do much 3B bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much! I think I will take your advice sit back and use it and just monitor my event viewer for errors periodically and adjust if needed.
Click to expand...

No problem and hope you have many days/years of fun


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Just screwing around for a couple minutes with the overclock.. How am I doing?
> 
> http://hwbot.org/xtu/share/91853


I think you can find just a tad more performance.. that 2400 RAM should push you over this score. Cache I know I have x42 instead of your x40 but that's only ~10 points (when I compare my cache x44 vs x42 runs).

http://hwbot.org/xtu/share/91876


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Thanks guys and @stubass I will try it again at 2.0 vrin.


I just did 4.8GHz run with XTU and had to up my vcore by a few notches when compared to IBT 2.54 Standard rounds (thank god temps were lower in XTU LOL!). Also I second the idea of setting VRIN to 2.00v, I actually had to in order to stabilize 4.8GHz in first place, try that!

Here's my XTU run in HWbot:
http://hwbot.org/xtu/share/91879


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I think you can find just a tad more performance.. that 2400 RAM should push you over this score. Cache I know I have x42 instead of your x40 but that's only ~10 points (when I compare my cache x44 vs x42 runs).
> 
> http://hwbot.org/xtu/share/91876


Nice score. It is possible you have a little more stability which can contribute to that. I will see in the coming weeks how it behaves. What are your vring and vrin settings? I may try that xtu memory test too, these sticks were never stable just using the xmp profile itself, i actually have to use 1.68v. Same sticks I used with my ivy system so I just put that as my voltage this time too.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> Got myself a 4970K from Microcenter a few days back and I might have been lucky, at least a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the beast is stable with 1.25v vcore at 4.7GHz, at least initially
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... will try 4.8GHz soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4xlr31


Most are before stress testing.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I think you can find just a tad more performance.. that 2400 RAM should push you over this score. Cache I know I have x42 instead of your x40 but that's only ~10 points (when I compare my cache x44 vs x42 runs).
> 
> http://hwbot.org/xtu/share/91876


Is cache the same as uncore? I have not touched that yet. Not sure what voltage/multi to give it. Tbh I don't even know what it does.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Is cache the same as uncore? I have not touched that yet. Not sure what voltage/multi to give it. Tbh I don't even know what it does.


Yes it is. The idea is to give it the same multiplier as your Core multi, but this is typically a exercise in futility. You can go up to 1.20V very safely. It does very little for RW performance; play with it if you want, but do it after you're certain your stable in other areas (no point turning more knobs to complicate any instabilities)


----------



## fateswarm

Usually you want it 200-400Mhz below core because it might either limit the overclock or not give any noticeable advantage beyond that point.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Is cache the same as uncore? I have not touched that yet. Not sure what voltage/multi to give it. Tbh I don't even know what it does.


Yup, I checked where it was by default for volts and then set that manually (1.18v). I then kept raising it's multi until it stopped being happy which for me was x42 combined with the x48 core clock. As other's mentioned, you can increase it's volts and multi of course but I couldn't be bothered.

VCCIN I've got a steady 1.975v.


----------



## CTM Audi

For anyone interested, I ran some tests against the 2500K I upgraded from.

Clock for clock results with a R9 290. Both clocked at 4.5Ghz, ram 2133Mhz 10-11-10, GPU at stock. Same OS install (removed old drivers, reinstalled new ones after rebuild). Games and benches are installed on secondary M500 240GB SSD.

First numbers are 2500K, [These brackets are DC 4690K results]

Cinebench - 6.80 / 1.79 [ 7.54 / 1.96 ] ~10% improvement
X264 - 63.85 / 13.90 [ 72.24 / 17.17 ] ~15-25% improvement
Hyper PI 8M 4c - 1m 45.143s [ 1m 38.530s ] ~6% improvement
Firestrike - 8519 score / 10221 GPU / 7572 CPU / 4133 Combined [ 8675 / 10288 / 8213 / 4148 ] ~2% overall, ~10% CPU improvement
Heaven - 49.2FPS / 1239 / 8.2min / 100.5max [ 50 / 1261 / 24.5 / 101.8 ] ~2% improvement
Crysis 3 - 44 / 34 / 73 [ 48.9 / 39 / 63 ] ~10-15% improvement
Bioshock Infinite - 90.44 / 52.42 / 141.17 [ 92.97 / 63.52 / 146.47 ] ~3-20% improvement
Tomb Raider - 41.3 / 31 / 52 [ 41.6 / 30 / 54 ] <1% improvement
Grid Autosport - 76.58 / 52.54 / 93.92 [ 94.06 / 70.29 / 114.58 ] ~25% improvement


----------



## Soldier212

my 4790k 4.7ghz performance is same/slightly better* than having different core ratios 4.9 4.9 4.7 4.7, any reasons why ?? tips? my system in sig

corrected*


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soldier212*
> 
> my 4790k 4.7ghz performance is same/slightly worse than having different core ratios 4.9 4.9 4.7 4.7, any reasons why ?? tips? my system in sig


Well, cpus are complex machines. It might be more unstable on one area of the die than another area of the die (another core area). Or, one of the cores might be cooled better than the others.

Or that's normal, isn't 4.9 4.9 4.7 4.7 faster than all 4.7?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soldier212*
> 
> my 4790k 4.7ghz performance is same/slightly worse than having different core ratios 4.9 4.9 4.7 4.7, any reasons why ?? tips? my system in sig


Umm did you type the numbers wrong? Of course if you had two threads running at 4.9ghz applications that only use 1/2 core is going to be faster than all cores running at 4.7......unless of course you meant something else lol.


----------



## Soldier212

sorry, I tried realbench to see the performance difference on 4.7 straight, then in bios set the core singly to 4.9 4.9 4.7 4.7 which should show more performance, at least some lol but im getting same scores or 1percent less,

In overclocking/reviews they tell you about this option that it should increase/boost/ performance but they never cover it in detail lol or I cant find it,

I wonder why we all arnt doing it?? just find the better cooled cores in the 4 cores you have and oc them bit more, I just chose 2

in windows max power setting it sees 4.899ghz when in balanced mode its 4.0ghz to 4.7ghz/4.899ghz


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Okay heres my subs to da club

G3258
http://valid.canardpc.com/j8dfde


3000mhz dram
http://valid.canardpc.com/j8dfde


4790k
http://valid.x86.fr/ydhncu


----------



## glm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soldier212*
> 
> sorry, I tried realbench to see the performance difference on 4.7 straight, then in bios set the core singly to 4.9 4.9 4.7 4.7 which should show more performance, at least some lol but im getting same scores or 1percent less,
> 
> In overclocking/reviews they tell you about this option that it should increase/boost/ performance but they never cover it in detail lol or I cant find it,
> 
> I wonder why we all arnt doing it?? just find the better cooled cores in the 4 cores you have and oc them bit more, I just chose 2
> 
> in windows max power setting it sees 4.899ghz when in balanced mode its 4.0ghz to 4.7ghz/4.899ghz


With those settings, if your program (Realbench) uses more than two cores it will run at 4.7.

If only one or two cores are used it should run at 4.9 if temp, power, etc. are OK.


----------



## Soldier212

ow i thought if a program used all 4 cores it would use them at there full speed not clock down to the lowest being 4.7, so out of 4.9 4.9 4.7 4.7

a program uses 2 cores will use 4.9 then if that program want to used 3 or 4 cores then it would be 4.7 straight lol pritty useless then lol

have i got it right then ?


----------



## Scotty99

Yep you got it right.


----------



## Anusha

this is what my 4.6GHz OC got me
uncore at 4.2GHz and RAM at 2400MHz CL11


----------



## barti2

what ist batch 4790k g3258 4790k ok5,3 1,5v


----------



## koekwau5

A buddy ordered a new PC with a 4790K.
Received the processor today.
Altough the package was sealed the processor had allready small dents on the IHS of being clamped down atleast once.
Might be a binned processor came to my mind.

Batch nr = L424B317

Stock VID 4Ghz: 1.072V
Stock VID 4.4Ghz: 1.232V

Within 3 minutes I came to the following conclusion:
4.8Ghz won't boot regardless of Vcore.
4.7Ghz needs 1.3V+

Will test it some more but as it looks for now another crappy unit!

I'll give my buddy my 4.7Ghz stable 4790K (He doesn't care about overclocking and would be happy if I'd swap it







) and I'm gonna apply this one to the Intel Tuning Plan or try getting it swapped. Cuz this one ain't delidded yet.
Another chance of getting to the 5Ghz =)


----------



## nate513

Here are my results after an extensive oc stress stest. I am trying to get my chip stable at 4.5ghz but I am having to increase the voltage a lot and still cant seem to get stable I think I may have hit a wall.


----------



## JackCY

That's really weird, was it Intel sealed for sure?


----------



## koekwau5

Yup it was Intel sealed for shure.
Box batch number matches CPU batch number.
Could't find any secret cuts in the cardboard so they could lift the cpu out of it without breaking the seal and make it look unopened.

Gonna start Googling some photo's if other CPU's have that as well. Might have happened in factory for a quick run.

Without (brand new out of the box):



With (the one on the left)


----------



## Wirerat

Well ill be officially joining the club tomorrow. Someone wanted my 4670k out of the media server so I ordered my self a 4790k.

So my son is getting my average 4.5ghz 4770k. And the server gets his below average 4670k (4.4ghz).

It will be my 6th haswell cpu and only one was 200mhz above average thus far. Hopefully this will be the one. 1st DC though.


----------



## koekwau5

Hmmz this CPU also seems to suffer from spontanious shutdowns.
No BSOD or what-so-ever, just insta reboot.

Also getting WHEA errors instead of WatchDoge timeout.

*Order himself Pentium Anniversy Edtion to keep busy*

This unit goes RMA.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Hmmz this CPU also seems to suffer from spontanious shutdowns.
> No BSOD or what-so-ever, just insta reboot.
> 
> Also getting WHEA errors instead of WatchDoge timeout.
> 
> *Order himself Pentium Anniversy Edtion to keep busy*
> 
> This unit goes RMA.


that sounds like psu issues. Possibly anyways.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> that sounds like psu issues. Possibly anyways.


EVGA superNOVA 1000 P2 seems to be running fine.
All I swapped was CPU and couple of crappy fans for SP120 quiet ones.

Also I'm undervolting it like mad. Might also be the issue.

Now in second loop of X264 with 4.4Ghz @ 1.13250V (1.152V report from CPU-Z)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> EVGA superNOVA 1000 P2 seems to be running fine.
> All I swapped was CPU and couple of crappy fans for SP120 quiet ones.
> 
> I think this is a tortured to the max binned by someone else processor.


second hand? I never had any issues like that with 2nd hand cpu. But used is what is.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> second hand? I never had any issues like that with 2nd hand cpu. But used is what is.


See 7/8 posts back: http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/8780#post_22785123

Edit: Quick run 4.4Ghz @ 1.13750V:


Let's see when the big hops in Vcore start to occur.

Edit 2: Quick run 4.5Ghz @ 1.1875V:


So far so good. And to 4.6Ghz we go =)


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Well ill be officially joining the club tomorrow. Someone wanted my 4670k out of the media server so I ordered my self a 4790k.
> 
> So my son is getting my average 4.5ghz 4770k. And the server gets his below average 4670k (4.4ghz).
> 
> It will be my 6th haswell cpu and only one was 200mhz above average thus far. Hopefully this will be the one. 1st DC though.


5820K?








Although if one does not need the extra cores then DC is faster and cheaper.

I was looking at Haswell-E quite disappointed today.
Apart from the $1000 5960x 8 core the 6 cores are no extra power over 4790K unless one runs mostly multi threaded programs, even then the extra is not so big to justify the added cost IMHO.
The OCs are nice though because the stock clock is low low low.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Hmmz this CPU also seems to suffer from spontanious shutdowns.
> No BSOD or what-so-ever, just insta reboot.
> 
> Also getting WHEA errors instead of WatchDoge timeout.
> 
> *Order himself Pentium Anniversy Edtion to keep busy*
> 
> This unit goes RMA.


Looks normal to me, I get all kinds of BSODs, can't keep a track of the types.

WIth 4.5GHz @ 1.200V why RMA it?

Although it was used for sure, those are the marks from securing it in the socket. Someone at Intel was bored / you were lucky to get a chip that they test run as I guess they do test a random sample here and there.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 5820K?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although if one does not need the extra cores then DC is faster and cheaper.
> 
> I was looking at Haswell-E quite disappointed today.
> Apart from the $1000 5960x 8 core the 6 cores are no extra power over 4790K unless one runs mostly multi threaded programs, even then the extra is not so big to justify the added cost IMHO.
> The OCs are nice though because the stock clock is low low low.
> Looks normal to me, I get all kinds of BSODs, can't keep a track of the types.
> 
> WIth 4.5GHz @ 1.200V why RMA it?
> 
> Although it was used for sure, those are the marks from securing it in the socket. Someone at Intel was bored / you were lucky to get a chip that they test run as I guess they do test a random sample here and there.


Trying to go for the 5Ghz here.
Completed 2 loops on 4.6Ghz @ 1.2250V and almost done. It has to go wrong at 4.7Ghz or my motherboard wasn't done hugging the CPU yet and made it look bad in the beginning.
We'll find out!


----------



## nate513

I have a question hopefully someone can answer. I am currently using the cm hyper 212 evo cooler if I were to get a noctua nh-u14s cooler how much would my temps drop on average? It uses a 140mm fan vs a 120 on the evo and includes better thermal paste, I am using the cheap cooler master paste that came with the cooler. I read somewhere a 10c drop in temps is that true? As you can see below I am able to maintain a 4.4ghz oc using 1.224 volts and I am trying to get to 4.5 Ghz but have to bump my voltage up to almost 1.3v and I am currently reaching mid 80's under load so I am outside the thermals I would like.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nate513*
> 
> Here are my results after an extensive oc stress stest. I am trying to get my chip stable at 4.5ghz but I am having to increase the voltage a lot and still cant seem to get stable I think I may have hit a wall.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 5820K?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although if one does not need the extra cores then DC is faster and cheaper.
> 
> I was looking at Haswell-E quite disappointed today.
> Apart from the $1000 5960x 8 core the 6 cores are no extra power over 4790K unless one runs mostly multi threaded programs, even then the extra is not so big to justify the added cost IMHO.
> The OCs are nice though because the stock clock is low low low.
> .


you kind of lost me there . I made *NO* mention of 5820k. I said I was getting a 4790k.


----------



## Dry Bonez

random question,is broadwell the next cpu incoming? and will it be socket 1150? sorry for asking


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> random question,is broadwell the next cpu incoming? and will it be socket 1150? sorry for asking


Yes, and yes.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> you kind of lost me there . I made *NO* mention of 5820k. I said I was getting a 4790k.


I know, but wanted to see if you considered the 5820K since it launched now and some folks were waiting to buy Haswell-E instead of DC.
Why you would give it a pass?

I see it this way:
for gaming/budget/more regular use there is 4690K 4C/4T
for content creation and other multithreaded stuff there is 5820K 6C/12T

4790K has the gaming performance of 4690K yet in multithreaded it doesn't offer that much of a bigger punch.
I wonder who will buy the 4790Ks now.
Gamers go for cheaper CPUs and 4690K is on top and plenty power.
For multimedia more cores wins and instead of overpriced Xeons they like to grab the E editions that can be OCed and have more cores. 5820K, 5960X.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Yes, and yes.


If Intel ever releases Broadwell and if they don't break compatibility as they sometimes like to do. You know, keeps business going, new mobos will have to sell, new Intel chipsets along with them instead of us using Z97s. Will see, maybe in 2015.


----------



## koekwau5

Well this cpu my friend has for his new pc does the same as mine: 4.7 @ 1.375V x264 stable.
lowest temp 28 degrees and max temp 80 degrees.
this thing runs cool for some weird reason ... no need to delid this one.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I know, but wanted to see if you considered the 5820K since it launched now and some folks were waiting to buy Haswell-E instead of DC.
> Why you would give it a pass?
> 
> I see it this way:
> for gaming/budget/more regular use there is 4690K 4C/4T
> for content creation and other multithreaded stuff there is 5820K 6C/12T
> 
> 4790K has the gaming performance of 4690K yet in multithreaded it doesn't offer that much of a bigger punch.
> I wonder who will buy the 4790Ks now.
> Gamers go for cheaper CPUs and 4690K is on top and plenty power.
> For multimedia more cores wins and instead of overpriced Xeons they like to grab the E editions that can be OCed and have more cores. 5820K, 5960X.
> If Intel ever releases Broadwell and if they don't break compatibility as they sometimes like to do. You know, keeps business going, new mobos will have to sell, new Intel chipsets along with them instead of us using Z97s. Will see, maybe in 2015.


noway I would invest in ddr4 right now.I have no need for anymore than 4c8t and the present time.

the fact the 5820k is only a $50 more expensive than 4790k is irrelevant. The platform cost is a huge difference. I already have the mobo and ram for 4790k.


----------



## feniks

interestingly with my 4970K at 4.7GHz (47 core / 40 uncore) I get 1080 marks in XTU while at 4.8GHz I get only 1090 marks LOL ... sounds like my 4.8GHz may need way more juice, at least x264 says so (WHEA BSOD within 30 minutes).

at least the 4.7GHz with 1.24v vcore is OK so far, my new daily. Will run x264 over night on it and see what happens. So far I am impressed with 4970K, pretty darn good!


----------



## crazychaz

Hi all, new here and haven't overclocked anything since Lynnfield days. Need some help with my new rig.

Got my core running at 4.7 IBT high x10 + x264 10 pass stable, it's my memory giving me trouble. I'm using Avexir Core 2x 8GB 2133 and it won't even run at it's rated XMP speeds.

The vitals:
Core frequency 4.7GHz
Ring frequency 3.8GHz
Core voltage 1.297V
Ring voltage 1.2V
VCCIN 1.95V
DRAM voltage 1.65V
SA voltage +0.18V offset
IO analog and digital voltage +0.18V offset

My RAM is rated for 11-11-11-31 1.5V, but those timings show errors within seconds on HCI Memtest even with 1.65V. Loosening timings to 11-13-13-32 still shows errors after 1.5 hours. Currently stress testing 11-14-14-32 at home while I'm at work.

Am I missing something? I would really like to run my RAM at least at the speeds on the tin. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## fleetfeather

Nope, you're not missing anything based on your vitals above. You shouldn't even be needing SA or IO bumps for 2133mhz dual channel =/ I've never heard of a HW/DC IMC being so weak that it couldn't handle 2133mhz, but you need to try memtest with the CPU at stock.

If memtest throws errors with XMP enabled and your CPU is at stock, it's RMA time for those DIMMs. If it passes memtest with the CPU at stock, you've got the worst IMC I've ever seen on a HW/DC chip...

Best of luck


----------



## muneebansari

I posted a while back saying I lost my 4.7 @ 1.29 OC after trying for 4.8.

So I flashed the BIOS back, reseated the CPU with a fresh coat of thermal paste, rebuilt the PC (clean Windows 8 install, driver updates and Windows update). Still can't get the damn 4.7 back. 101 in x264 even after I tried VCORE upto 1.38
Although .. I have it stable at Core: 4.6 @ 1.21v; Cache: 44 at 1.17v with XTU and IBT temps at 70C. Stable is x264 x 24 hours, XTU Bench x 10, XTU Stress x 8 hours, Aida64 x 8 hours.

Last thing I will try is 4.7 @ 1.3 with Cache at 35-39. So far I've been using cache between 40 to 44.

Anyone has any suggestions?

http://valid.canardpc.com/jlgq3l


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muneebansari*
> 
> I posted a while back saying I lost my 4.7 @ 1.29 OC after trying for 4.8.
> 
> So I flashed the BIOS back, reseated the CPU with a fresh coat of thermal paste, rebuilt the PC (clean Windows 8 install, driver updates and Windows update). Still can't get the damn 4.7 back. 101 in x264 even after I tried VCORE upto 1.38
> Although .. I have it stable at Core: 4.6 @ 1.21v; Cache: 44 at 1.17v with XTU and IBT temps at 70C. Stable is x264 x 24 hours, XTU Bench x 10, XTU Stress x 8 hours, Aida64 x 8 hours.
> 
> Last thing I will try is 4.7 @ 1.3 with Cache at 35-39. So far I've been using cache between 40 to 44.
> 
> Anyone has any suggestions?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/jlgq3l


Try Vrin or vccin at 2.0v or even up to 2.20v first before you go crazy high on vcore.
Leave cache/uncore at your stock 40x.


----------



## fateswarm

Broadwell-K is after July 2015 according to reliable-looking leaks.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Broadwell-K is after July 2015 according to reliable-looking leaks.


Broadwell is going to be pointless imo. Skylake is the true successor after Haswell, heck after Sandybridge, hopefully


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I know, but wanted to see if you considered the 5820K since it launched now and some folks were waiting to buy Haswell-E instead of DC.
> Why you would give it a pass?
> 
> I see it this way:
> for gaming/budget/more regular use there is 4690K 4C/4T
> for content creation and other multithreaded stuff there is 5820K 6C/12T
> 
> 4790K has the gaming performance of 4690K yet in multithreaded it doesn't offer that much of a bigger punch.
> I wonder who will buy the 4790Ks now.
> Gamers go for cheaper CPUs and 4690K is on top and plenty power.
> For multimedia more cores wins and instead of overpriced Xeons they like to grab the E editions that can be OCed and have more cores. 5820K, 5960X.
> If Intel ever releases Broadwell and if they don't break compatibility as they sometimes like to do. You know, keeps business going, new mobos will have to sell, new Intel chipsets along with them instead of us using Z97s. Will see, maybe in 2015.


A lot of games nowadays use multi-cores i.e. 4 cores +. So saying that the 4690K is sufficient enough for gaming alone is irrelevant and incorrect... The 4790K is the more future proof choice. As to the 5820K, atm there is no point, unless you're doing heavy editing, and content creation, especially since DDR4 is ridiculously expensive. A 4790K is the best all round processor in the market for the majority of users imo.


----------



## koekwau5

I wonder how it comes this unit runs so cool on stock settings:



It's a L424, not delidded yet and one of the latest batches I've seen around.

Edit: It's idle temps are even lower than my delidded 4790K. I might need to give that one a check lol.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Broadwell-K is after July 2015 according to reliable-looking leaks.
> 
> 
> 
> Broadwell is going to be pointless imo. Skylake is the true successor after Haswell, heck after Sandybridge, hopefully
Click to expand...

Well, a process shrink always does something different. Even if the design is same, it may run faster just because the "printing" is better. That being said, I don't expect more than 10% either.

It may be a worse overclocker. The smaller the transistor becomes the harder to deviate from factory voltage. That of course applies to Skylake too.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Well, a process shrink always does something different. Even if the design is same, it may run faster just because the "printing" is better. That being said, I don't expect more than 10% either.
> 
> It may be a worse overclocker. The smaller the transistor becomes the harder to deviate from factory voltage. That of course applies to Skylake too.


Broadwell is designed to be even more energy efficient compared to Haswell. So I don't think it'll be much of a performance boost from Haswell/DC. I'm estimating a 5% increase in performance at the most


----------



## fleetfeather

I'm hedging DC will out perform BW due to die-shrink overclocking limitations
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> I wonder how it comes this unit runs so cool on stock settings:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a L424, not delidded yet and one of the latest batches I've seen around.
> 
> Edit: It's idle temps are even lower than my delidded 4790K. I might need to give that one a check lol.


that's hype! let us know how the chip fairs at load.

surely it hasn't been soldered, right? maybe just a better application of black glue?


----------



## Marc79

Skylake will be a wortwhile upgrade in the mainstream segment, as DDR4 will be supported.


----------



## fleetfeather

depends on what you're doing with your rig, I think


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> Well, a process shrink always does something different. Even if the design is same, it may run faster just because the "printing" is better. That being said, I don't expect more than 10% either.
> 
> It may be a worse overclocker. The smaller the transistor becomes the harder to deviate from factory voltage. That of course applies to Skylake too.
> 
> 
> 
> Broadwell is designed to be even more energy efficient compared to Haswell. So I don't think it'll be much of a performance boost from Haswell/DC. I'm estimating a 5% increase in performance at the most
Click to expand...

I discount that PR on efficiency since efficiency is the other side of performance (if the process can make fast chips, it can also make slower chips that run more efficiently and vice versa). They are mainly talking to mobile users there. If you have an efficient process/design, when you are selling to Desktop users you can tweak it and make it faster instead.

Of course, that needs a big asterisk, since I admit they usually make the same dies for the laptops and the desktop but, they still give some headroom to the deskops, they often make the laptops less efficient than even more mobile platforms, and they would generally not even try to sell to desktop users if it isn't at least a ~10% benefit.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I'm hedging DC will out perform BW due to die-shrink overclocking limitations
> that's hype! let us know how the chip fairs at load.
> 
> surely it hasn't been soldered, right? maybe just a better application of black glue?


Nope but I did found the IHS feeling a lil bit loose.
I could rotate it for a couiple of millimeters when I first got out of the box.
Also it was glued very seamlessly this time and not a thick layer. I can hardly spot the layer with my eyes!

Also weird was it had also been clamped down at least once as seen in couple of posts back.
Might this one be a factory tested sample with some small modifications?


----------



## Nark96

I still believe Broadwell is going to be pointless for us overclockers and desktop users. The wait for Skylake is the better option, by then DDR4 prices should drop and it'll be more mainstream and everything should go along nicely







Personally I'm skipping broadwell, it's just going to be pretty damn pointless imo.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Nope but I did found the IHS feeling a lil bit loose.
> I could rotate it for a couiple of millimeters when I first got out of the box.
> Also it was glued very seamlessly this time and not a thick layer. I can hardly spot the layer with my eyes!
> 
> Also weird was it had also been clamped down at least once as seen in couple of posts back.
> Might this one be a factory tested sample with some small modifications?


Very strange. Yeah might be a factory tested one. God knows why it was tested though. when you RMA a chip, Intel doesn't even test the package upon receiving it; they just rip the IHS off, check the numbers, and dispose of it. (apparently)


----------



## stubass

Whatever Brodwell is like i am still going to bench it.


----------



## fleetfeather




----------



## Nark96

Well I'm not going to be wasting my money haha


----------



## koekwau5

Idle temps drops even more!
Will fire up X264 and let's see how hot it gets with everything @ auto.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Idle temps drops even more!
> Will fire up X264 and let's see how hot it gets with everything @ auto.


My min temps have been in the low 20's before as well. I've had 19c on one core before a few day ago, it's nothing extraordinary, sorry to burst your bubble haha


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> My min temps have been in the low 20's before as well. I've had 19c on one core before a few day ago, it's nothing extraordinary, sorry to burst your bubble haha


Lol I have had temps as low as 12 degrees c doesn't mean much depends largely on ambient temps....


----------



## koekwau5

Hmm then Intel did improve the TIM quite a lot compared to my 4770K!

Max temp I was able to get out of it with stock speeds (VID 1.072V / 1.232V)


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Lol I have had temps as low as 12 degrees c doesn't mean much depends largely on ambient temps....


Exactly haha







it's still quite warm in London and in my room lol that's why mine hasn't gone down quite as low as yours yet. In winter I reckon mine's gonna go down as low as 10-11c


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Exactly haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's still quite warm in London and in my room lol that's why mine hasn't gone down quite as low as yours yet. In winter I reckon mine's gonna go down as low as 10-11c


Lol yeah but we rarely get snow in Melbourne Australia....at idle mine sits about 2 to 3 degrees above ambient.


----------



## koekwau5

Well it also quite warm here in Holland.
Let's see when the temps go down, altough I'd wanna send this in via Intel Tuning Plan with the hope to gain a 4.8 / 4.9 capable unit


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Well it also quite warm here in Holland.
> Let's see when the temps go down, altough I'd wanna send this in via Intel Tuning Plan with the hope to gain a 4.8 / 4.9 capable unit


I must have been lucky [email protected] stable or [email protected] stable or [email protected] stable ish all with memory at 2400Mhz can't get 5.1Ghz not even for validation.


----------



## gizmo83

At least l4 batch is better than l3? another question: cpu made in malaysia or costa rica are different in terms of oc and temps? I'm upgrading from a 3770k to 4790k and the first i remember is more different between malay and costa rica...


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> I must have been lucky [email protected] stable or [email protected] stable or [email protected] stable ish all with memory at 2400Mhz can't get 5.1Ghz not even for validation.


Awesome voltages!
Can you run X264 stress test for 3 - 5 loops without a BSOD?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizmo83*
> 
> At least l4 batch is better than l3? another question: cpu made in malaysia or costa rica are different in terms of oc and temps? I'm upgrading from a 3770k to 4790k and the first i remember is more different between malay and costa rica...


As far I know the wafers Intel uses all come from same place so country of manufacturing shouldn't matter. That being said Costa Rica 4770k did seem to clock higher for some reason.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Awesome voltages!
> Can you run X264 stress test for 3 - 5 loops without a BSOD?


Haven't tried I used XTU for a couple of hours plus some benchmarks like 3dMark11 and Cinebench then did some video transcoding followed by Bitdefender virus scans ....no BSOD so stable enough,seems to scale really well too.


----------



## Nark96

My 4790K is running @ 4.7GHz with 1.265V currently- http://valid.x86.fr/hfy04r. However it does 4.8GHz with 1.275V, 4.9GHz with 1.375V and 5.0GHz with 1.47V. Huge jump in voltage 4.8GHz onwards. I guess I can say I got a decent chip







thankfully I've always been a winner in the silicon lottery









If anyone is wondering what batch# I have:

L419B577


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> My 4790K is running @ 4.7GHz with 1.265V currently- http://valid.x86.fr/hfy04r. However it does 4.8GHz with 1.275V, 4.9GHz with 1.375V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:and 5.0GHz with 1.47V. Huge jump in voltage 4.8GHz onwards. I guess I can say I got a decent chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thankfully I've always been a winner in the silicon lottery


Up until now I never have been so yeah pretty happy to finally get a chip that I can run 24/7 @4.8 at reasonable volts.


----------



## 1stcowgirl




----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> My 4790K is running @ 4.7GHz with 1.265V currently- http://valid.x86.fr/hfy04r. However it does 4.8GHz with 1.275V, 4.9GHz with 1.375V and 5.0GHz with 1.47V. Huge jump in voltage 4.8GHz onwards. I guess I can say I got a decent chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thankfully I've always been a winner in the silicon lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is wondering what batch# I have:
> 
> L419B577


1/100th of a volt between 4.7 and 4.8? Why are you running 4.7? Are those boot to windows voltages?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> 1/100th of a volt between 4.7 and 4.8? Why are you running 4.7? Are those boot to windows voltages?


Because it's more than enough for my everyday use... lol and yes I was monitoring the voltage through CPUZ and Real Temp


----------



## Marc79

He has a point though, extra 0.01v to run 4.8Ghz is a no brainer if its stable at that voltage. Though its hard to believe that extra 100mhz (4.7Ghz > 4.8Ghz) requires only a jump from 1.265v to 1.275v.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> He has a point though, extra 0.01v to run 4.8Ghz is a no brainer if its stable at that voltage. Though its hard to believe that extra 100mhz (4.7Ghz > 4.8Ghz) requires only a jump from 1.265v to 1.275v.


How is that hard to believe lol? to raise my core voltage by 0.01 for 100MHz is not worth it, my temps go up at least 5/6C no point for everyday use and gaming...

I've seen people on here run 4.8GHz @ 1.25V so how is that hard to believe?


----------



## scracy

For the extra 0.01v I would run 4.8 extra heat would be negligible....


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Because it's more than enough for my everyday use... lol and yes I was monitoring the voltage through CPUZ and Real Temp


Real temp does not monitor voltage. But as for the 100th of a volt between 4.7 and 4.8. I would say that if the 4.8 is stable you are overshooting your 4.7 and if your 4.7 needs that voltage then your dreaming about 4.8.


----------



## nate513

I am finally able to get my chip at 4.5ghz stable going to try for 4.6 or higher once I get better cooling to get the temps down currently using a cheap cm hyper 212 evo air cooler.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nate513*
> 
> Here are my results after an extensive oc stress stest. I am trying to get my chip stable at 4.5ghz but I am having to increase the voltage a lot and still cant seem to get stable I think I may have hit a wall.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Real temp does not monitor voltage. But as for the 100th of a volt between 4.7 and 4.8. I would say that if the 4.8 is stable you are overshooting your 4.7 and if your 4.7 needs that voltage then your dreaming about 4.8.


I meant Core temp and think what you want I don't care much for your ignorance.

4.7 as of now: http://valid.x86.fr/hfy04r

Will post 4.8GHz validation in a minute just to prove you wrong and counter that big ego.


----------



## scracy

5 to 6 degrees difference in temps seems like a lot for 0.01v


----------



## Nark96

http://valid.x86.fr/k0m46n 4.8GHz with 1.275V...

@Scracy It's hot in my room. Depends on ambient temperature, sometimes it's 5-6 degrees, sometimes as little as 2-3.


----------



## Marc79

I wish mine did 4.8GHz under 1.3v, that's a good chip right there.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I wish mine did 4.8GHz under 1.3v, that's a good chip right there.


Thank you sir







and yeah I got a pretty darn good chip


----------



## scracy

Fair enough


----------



## aerotracks

did you stress test that or did you change the overclock and then look for blue screens in daily use?


----------



## theor14

Just got my 4790k 
Batch any good ?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> did you stress test that or did you change the overclock and then look for blue screens in daily use?


Bit of both, I ran Cinebench and Aida 64 for 1.5 hours, no bluescreens. Although at 4.9GHz, I crashed during Cinebench, straight BSOD after like 2 minutes. But I tried some Battlefield 4 for 1 hour or so and I had no bluescreens with 4.8GHz 1.275V. Idk I may just leave it at 4.8GHz during winter when it's really cold in London







. So 4.7GHz is my summer oc and 4.8GHz is my Autumn/Winter oc.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I meant Core temp and think what you want I don't care much for your ignorance.
> 
> 4.7 as of now: http://valid.x86.fr/hfy04r
> 
> Will post 4.8GHz validation in a minute just to prove you wrong and counter that big ego.


Just a tip. Sometimes when you get a multiplier stable (ex. 47 in your case), you can actually boot the next using the same voltage (ex. 48), it just doesn't mean 48 is stable, and a CPU validation is meaningless for stability, you really haven't "shown anyone". Anyways when you are ona forum and in posts say 48 is such and such voltage most people would assume you mean "somewhat stable to stable" unless you say I am trying said voltage. You don't have to like me but you should certainly not call me ignorant. When you refer to yourself as an "intel overclocker" in an international overclocking forum with the likes of Sin and FTW hanging around that can take a dead chip and overclock it higher than you ever will, you really should be held to a higher standard than you are currently showing. Anyways I hope you get that 5th rep someday.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theor14*
> 
> Just got my 4790k
> Batch any good ?


Really only way to know is install it and let 'er rip.


----------



## theor14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Really only way to know is install it and let 'er rip.


Will do waiting on some coolant and fresh tubing before I take apart my loop to install it


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Just a tip. Sometimes when you get a multiplier stable (ex. 47 in your case), you can actually boot the next using the same voltage (ex. 48), it just doesn't mean 48 is stable, and a CPU validation is meaningless for stability, you really haven't "shown anyone". Anyways when you are ona forum and in posts say 48 is such and such voltage most people would assume you mean "somewhat stable to stable" unless you say I am trying said voltage. You don't have to like me but you should certainly not call me ignorant. When you refer to yourself as an "intel overclocker" in an international overclocking forum with the likes of Sin and FTW hanging around that can take a dead chip and overclock it higher than you ever will, you really should be held to a higher standard than you are currently showing. Anyways I hope you get that 5th rep someday.


Did you read my previous post? I said I have tested for stability using Aida 64, and Cinebench, along with some Battlefield 4 which is a pretty heavy game both on the CPU and the GPU. FYI, the way you were talking before sounded very ignorant, 'you must be dreaming' is a very shallow response and shows ignorance. I had nothing against you prior to this incident, but now it seems as if you use sarcasm as a pun, to make me look like an idiot. Well, truth be told, I may not be the best 'Overclocker' in the world but take into account that I'm 18 years old. I'm studying A-Levels along side learning a lot of new things from others on this forum. I don't have an insane amount of time on my hands to do hours of stress testing and making sure my overclocks are perfect like a lot of members on here. I don't particularly like making enemies though, I just find it incredibly rude when some people respond with such ignorance, and in a sarcastic manner to people's posts on forums, not just OCN, but the Nvidia driver feedback forums too for example.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Did you read my previous post? I said I have tested for stability using Aida 64, and Cinebench, along with some Battlefield 4 which is a pretty heavy game both on the CPU and the GPU. FYI, the way you were talking before sounded very ignorant, 'you must be dreaming' is a very shallow response and shows ignorance. I had nothing against you prior to this incident, but now it seems as if you use sarcasm as a pun, to make me look like an idiot. Well, truth be told, I may not be the best 'Overclocker' in the world but take into account that I'm 18 years old. I'm studying A-Levels along side learning a lot of new things from others on this forum. I don't have an insane amount of time on my hands to do hours of stress testing and making sure my overclocks are perfect like a lot of members on here.


normally a 100mhz step requires more than .01v. A chip thats scaling good will take about.03 or .04v a step as it nears the wall.

Most likely you were using too much voltage at 4.7 if your 4.8 was stable at such a small step. No big deal though.

Congrats on a nice cpu.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theor14*
> 
> Just got my 4790k
> Batch any good ?


had L420B831 around [email protected]
for 4.8 batch kinda matters,for 5ghz must be lucky
L331c518 [email protected] no more scaling
L420B765 [email protected]
L420B831 [email protected]++
L420B732 [email protected]++
L420b770 [email protected]


----------



## Theboy995

hello today I come to the cpu, and my batch is L420B822
It is GOOD? I have stock voltage 1.248 I think it's much. O right?
thank you


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theboy995*
> 
> hello today I come to the cpu, and my batch is L420B822
> It is GOOD? I have stock voltage 1.248 I think it's much. O right?
> thank you


'I come to the cpu' bruh that English so weak







no worries though I'm just playing with you, English probably isn't your first language









But as to the CPU batch # the only way to find out is for you to test it out and tell us.


----------



## crazychaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Nope, you're not missing anything based on your vitals above. You shouldn't even be needing SA or IO bumps for 2133mhz dual channel =/ I've never heard of a HW/DC IMC being so weak that it couldn't handle 2133mhz, but you need to try memtest with the CPU at stock.
> 
> If memtest throws errors with XMP enabled and your CPU is at stock, it's RMA time for those DIMMs. If it passes memtest with the CPU at stock, you've got the worst IMC I've ever seen on a HW/DC chip...
> 
> Best of luck


Thanks for the suggestion, got my rams RMA'd since XMP at stock core speeds still errors out (perks of staying in Singapore, the RMA centre is a 10 min drive from my house). The new pair still can't run at the XMP speeds but is 100% stable at slightly looser timings that threw up errors with the previous pair. Don't know if I'm just getting unlucky with the ram or if there's something wrong elsewhere.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazychaz*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, got my rams RMA'd (perks of staying in Singapore, the RMA centre is a 10 min drive from my house). The new pair still can't run at the XMP speeds but is 100% stable at slightly looser timings that threw up errors with the previous pair. Don't know if I'm just getting unlucky with the ram or if there's something wrong elsewhere.


Have you tried more dram voltage? Mine are not stable at either xmp profile unless I use 1.7v. Although I have always wondered if this warranted a call to gskill. I always thought it was my 3570k being a little weak in the IMC but my 4790k needs 1.7v too. Go figure.


----------



## crazychaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Have you tried more dram voltage? Mine are not stable at either xmp profile unless I use 1.7v. Although I have always wondered if this warranted a call to gskill. I always thought it was my 3570k being a little weak in the IMC but my 4790k needs 1.7v too. Go figure.


Hmm. Might try that but somehow I'm not too hopeful haha. They're rated for 1.5V and I already have 1.65 running through them yet still no dice


----------



## RHBH

Hey, Hello Everyone!

Just sharing my experience with my 4790K:

Got 4.8GHz with 1.29v, this was enough to boot OS and validate.

To stable this OC I raised the Vcore to 1.33v, enough to run AIDA64 for 2 hours and 3DMark

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2615002

Also, I tried to undervolt and I can get 4GHz stable at 0.99v (I didn't tried to lower more, but I think it can be lowered a little more), the VID is 4GHz @ 1.05v, 4.4GHz @ 1.22v.

http://valid.canardpc.com/j2x04z

My batch: L419B610


----------



## Wirerat

validation photos


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I have 4.7ghz stable at 1.296v currently. 4.8 boots at 1.3v but was crashing at 1.341v in x264 10 mins in. Since 4.8 will be needing at least 1.35v + I will just run the 4.7ghz anyways.

Unless I decide to run much higher voltages deliding is not needed. This 4790k is only 6c hotter than my 4770k delided with clp at the same voltage but 200mhz lower.

batch L*420*B898


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazychaz*
> 
> Hmm. Might try that but somehow I'm not too hopeful haha. They're rated for 1.5V and I already have 1.65 running through them yet still no dice


Not to link another guide in a guided thread.. but sin has a pretty nice ram overclocking guide for gigabyte boards and it says not to be afraid of 1.7v on a 1.5v rated ram kit. I have heard that too, even the occasional nutjob who uses 1.9v. It also recommends a system agent bump to 1.15v or maybe 1.25v. Or lastly you can just loosen timings like you said. Up to you but I hope this helps.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide


----------



## Theboy995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> 'I come to the cpu' bruh that English so weak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no worries though I'm just playing with you, English probably isn't your first language
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as to the CPU batch # the only way to find out is for you to test it out and tell us.


Sorry i am spanish


----------



## glm1

Two things:

1. About Batch Numbers: thru 8,866 posts there is no proof (yet) that there is a better batch. So far each batch has better and worse chips.

2. What I have learned about "stability" by reading 8,866 posts in this thread: peoples' ideas about stability varies widely. Partly we misunderstand when someone states "5.0 @ 1.30 volts", we think they mean stable and in a way it is stable - to them, "they can run CPU-Z ... 24/7". And then there are those on the opposite end, they need the computer to be able to run Prime 95 v28.5 torture test type of software at 100% load for 45,000 hours straight without any BSOD. This is why these chips seem to vary so widely. Add in that some are delidded, cooling systems are many and varied, some are OK with 1.50 vcore and others less than 1.20, some will run at 90C and others are only happy below 65C.

When you understand the above your expectations will be more realistic.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glm1*
> 
> Two things:
> 
> 1. About Batch Numbers: thru 8,866 posts there is no proof (yet) that there is a better batch. So far each batch has better and worse chips.
> 
> 2. What I have learned about "stability" by reading 8,866 posts in this thread: peoples' ideas about stability varies widely. Partly we misunderstand when someone states "5.0 @ 1.30 volts", we think they mean stable and in a way it is stable - to them, "they can run CPU-Z ... 24/7". And then there are those on the opposite end, they need the computer to be able to run Prime 95 v28.5 torture test type of software at 100% load for 45,000 hours straight without any BSOD. This is why these chips seem to vary so widely. Add in that some are delidded, cooling systems are many and varied, some are OK with 1.50 vcore and others less than 1.20, some will run at 90C and others are only happy below 65C.
> 
> When you understand the above your expectations will be more realistic.


I agree however even if everyone was using the same standard the cpus would still vary widely. there would just be more bad clockers reported.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Yeah so i hate asus but its okay. I had bought a z97-deluxe and it would not allow any oc to be stable then died so i was out of a rig for 5 days and the replacement is here however i replaced a jewel of a chip originally think it was the chip. Time to see if this will go for 5GHz. Higher voltages already however.


----------



## fleetfeather

The problem is that people expect statistically significant numbers yet fail to consider that OCN is not the only place that has DC chip owners who report results. Furthermore, googling batches that I personally have seen to be good don't reveal any sources of information (not even the sources of information that I already know exist).

Until people are willing to accept that you won't be able to publish statistically corroborated numbers, then no one will be able to give you hints as to which batches have been seen to clock well.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> The problem is that people expect statistically significant numbers yet fail to consider that OCN is not the only place that has DC chip owners who report results. Furthermore, googling batches that I personally have seen to be good don't reveal any sources of information (not even the sources of information that I already know exist).
> 
> Until people are willing to accept that you won't be able to publish statistically corroborated numbers, then no one will be able to give you hints as to which batches have been seen to clock well.


Its luck of the draw and batches don't matter. I have replaced this current cpu 3 times and i got a bad one and a really good one and this one seems to be about average.


----------



## feniks

From own experience I can say that batches *may* improve your chances of getting a better clocker, but there is no guarantees ever, have seen duds in so called golden batches and have seen great clockers in batches considered poor (HWbot forums is a good source on that). All in all statistically speaking you only get a higher chance of better clocker when you get a batch that was lucky to some other people, that's all, it's still a lottery









I went through 5 of 3770K chips. One thing for certain I can tell is that both chips I received from Intel RMA (using Performance Tuners warranty) were mediocre.


----------



## fleetfeather

Alright then. If batch doesn't matter, you guys should have no objections to me suggesting you should try seek out *L420B75X* batches then, right? I mean, it's completely luck of the draw regarding batches anyway, so directing you to a specific set of batches should have no impact on your chances of getting a good chip...

If everyone actively seeks out L420B75X batches and their results significantly differ from the mean average overclock given a static voltage, can I then finally claim that L420B75X batches do indeed overclock better than most others?


----------



## ViTosS

My batch is L420B797 I can do 1.20v 4.5Ghz stable


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Alright then. If batch doesn't matter, you guys should have no objections to me suggesting you should try seek out *L420B75X* batches then, right? I mean, it's completely luck of the draw regarding batches anyway, so directing you to a specific set of batches should have no impact on your chances of getting a good chip...
> 
> If everyone actively seeks out L420B75X batches and their results significantly differ from the mean average overclock given a static voltage, can I then finally claim that L420B75X batches do indeed overclock better than most others?


my first 4790k had the same batch # as a guy that did 5Ghz @ 1.25v but mine could not even boot 4.8Ghz with 1.25v


----------



## Wirerat

There can be golden and absolute poo with same batch numbers. I do not get why thats hard to believe.


----------



## CTM Audi

When I first put my setup together, I was testing on a clean Win7 install and was overnight X264 stable at 4.6Ghz with 1.3V. Switched over to my Win8 install from my Z68/2500K, and cant pass an hour at 4.5Ghz with up to 1.32V. Was hoping I didn't need a fresh install, but looks like that's all I got left to try.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my first 4790k had the same batch # as a guy that did 5Ghz @ 1.25v but mine could not even boot 4.8Ghz with 1.25v


You've got 2 results for 1 batch both showing different results. Needs more results to determine if the 'guy' was lucky, or you were unlucky. Can't determine if a batch tends to be good or bad from 2 results.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> There can be golden and absolute poo with same batch numbers. I do not get why thats hard to believe.


It's not hard to believe at all. I'm looking to explain the tendencies/themes of different batches


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> You've got 2 results for 1 batch both showing different results. Needs more results to determine if the 'guy' was lucky, or you were unlucky. Can't determine if a batch tends to be good or bad from 2 results.
> It's not hard to believe at all. I'm looking to explain the tendencies/themes of different batches


what dont you get? there can be a bad piece of silicon and a good piece in the same batch of cpu's....


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> what dont you get? there can be a bad piece of silicon and a good piece in the same batch of cpu's....


It's almost as if you flicked your eyes at my response, decided it didn't agree with your opinion, and immediately went on the counter-attack.

If you read the second part of my previous post, you'd see I legitimately acknowledged the EXACT point you are raising.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Replacement mobo just died.







no computer for another week. Can I get some feedback on a rampage 7 to decide if I want it or not.


----------



## p3gaz_001

what is the difference between :



CPU Package & Cpu IA Cores ?? As youi can see they read different values, what value are those?

if i need to monitor the total cpu consumption on my G13 lcd what value should i consider?


----------



## fleetfeather

Pay attention to CPU package rather than IA voltage. I can't remember if the haswell thread ever figured out what the IA sensor was trying to measure, but we all pretty much concluded it was a pointless reading.

IA voltage tends to be slightly higher than Vcore, so don't worry if that's what AIDA is telling you.


----------



## fleetfeather

You should be paying attention to:

CPU Package Voltage (that should be your VCore)
CPU core temp for your hottest core, typically Core #2 but double-check for your particular CPU. (don't rely on CPU Package temp, as that's always lower than what the individual cores are reading in my experience)
GPU Diode temp
GPU VRM temp (if you have the option to do so. varies between graphics card)


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> what is the difference between :
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Package & Cpu IA Cores ?? As youi can see they read different values, what value are those?
> 
> if i need to monitor the total cpu consumption on my G13 lcd what value should i consider?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Pay attention to CPU package rather than IA voltage. I can't remember if the haswell thread ever figured out what the IA sensor was trying to measure, but we all pretty much concluded it was a pointless reading.
> 
> IA voltage tends to be slightly higher than Vcore, so don't worry if that's what AIDA is telling you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> You should be paying attention to:
> 
> CPU Package Voltage (that should be your VCore)
> CPU core temp for your hottest core, typically Core #2 but double-check for your particular CPU. (don't rely on CPU Package temp, as that's always lower than what the individual cores are reading in my experience)
> GPU Diode temp
> GPU VRM temp (if you have the option to do so. varies between graphics card)


thanks for you reply but i don't think u got what i asked.

i asked what is the difference between CPU Package and CPU IA Cores, *wich are shown in W* and not in V.

the value you read in the right side of the aida page i'd personally selected theme to appair on the g13 so i know wich one is wich, and what are picking readings from.

What i don't know is this difference between CPU Package & Cpu IA Cores, since what i need to monitor in the g13 device is the *total consumption in W* (if it's possibile) of the cpu.

id also tried to run the aida stress test and the 2 gives two differents readings... so i need to clarify.


----------



## crazychaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Have you tried more dram voltage? Mine are not stable at either xmp profile unless I use 1.7v. Although I have always wondered if this warranted a call to gskill. I always thought it was my 3570k being a little weak in the IMC but my 4790k needs 1.7v too. Go figure.


Still no luck with 1.7V...ah well. Just going to settle for 2133 11-12-12-35. Gonna try overclocking the uncore and then have a go at 40 pass x264 to finalise my 24/7 settings


----------



## fleetfeather

Oh okay, sorry!

Well, the bad news is that I still don't know what the difference between IA watts is compared to CPU Core watts, since Watts is still just Voltage * Amps









But, if you're just trying to make sure you can accurately^ read the total "wattage" of your CPU, CPU Package is what you need to be paying attention to. You apparently don't need to add Package watts + IA Cores watts together.

^ that reported wattage is still just an estimate. it's probably not entirely accurate.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Oh okay, sorry!
> 
> Well, the bad news is that I still don't know what the difference between IA watts is compared to CPU Core watts, since Watts is still just Voltage * Amps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, if you're just trying to make sure you can accurately^ read the total "wattage" of your CPU, CPU Package is what you need to be paying attention to. You apparently don't need to add Package watts + IA Cores watts together.
> 
> ^ that reported wattage is still just an estimate. it's probably not entirely accurate.


uh ok.. many many thanks now i understand, and like you still don't understand what is that IA watts


----------



## koekwau5

Hi guys,

found some interesting settings in my BIOS yesterday evening. Don't know if its posted allready, if so, pl0x forgive me









People here want their CPU overclocked, but also want it to clock down in speed and voltage when it is idle.
It does all of this when BIOS settings are reverted to stock.

You may have noticed once you start entering voltage values the voltage will stay the same and only the speed will decrease.
Changing all the power saving features don't seem to do much, voltage stays the same only speed drops.

I found this on my Asus Maximus VI Extreme motherboard. Probably all other high-end Asus motherboard will have the same feature.
And it is very very easy without trying out hundreds of settings these motherboard have to offer.
So how to overclock your CPU and still make it drop in volts and speed when idle?

1) Go to your BIOS and reset to default settings. Save settings and reboot.
2) Go back to your BIOS.
3) Go to the Extreme Tweaker page.
4) Go to: "Overclock Presets"
5) Load the Gamer OC Profile.

Now go back to the Extreme Tweakers page. You will notice a whole bunch of settings have been configured automatically. But of course there is more to be adjusted!

This is how to configure the Gamer OC BIOS profile without some settings getting adjusted automatically causing the power saving settings to be reverted.

1) Set your AI Tuner to Manual or XMP.
2) In XMP, select your memory profile.
3) In Manual; set your memory speed and timings.
4) Set "CPU Core Ratio" back to "Per Core" and dial in the core speeds. (Changing memory speed makes it hop back to "Sync All Cores" causing the power saving to fail. So revert this to "Per Core"!)
5) Leave all other settings like "PLL Overvoltage" untouched. VRM's are allready set to Extreme, LLC is set to level 8.
6) Set the needed "CPU Voltage" and "Cache Voltage". It will be on override; so typ in the voltage it is stable at. Like mine does 4.7Ghz @ 1.350V, so I set it to 1.350V.
7) Set needed Eventual Input.
8) Set needed Memory voltage.

Save BIOS and have a look at CPU-Z!



You will notice the voltages drop even to a 0.3V cuz the Asus board reduces the Vcore even more on idle than Intel does!
Once the CPU gains some load you will notice the speed increasing and the override voltage kicking in.

Any questions? Ask em here or send me a PM!


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> People here want their CPU overclocked, but also want it to clock down in speed and voltage when it is idle.
> It does all of this when BIOS settings are reverted to stock.
> 
> You may have noticed once you start entering voltage values the voltage will stay the same and only the speed will decrease.
> Changing all the power saving features don't seem to do much, voltage stays the same only speed drops.


This isn't true, at least not for me. I have my voltage set to adaptive in the bios, and I have balanced mode enabled in power savings in the control panel in windows. My voltage and frequency drops when in idle. I don't know why yours doesn't very odd.


----------



## stubass

i have my custom high performance plan so i dont down clock but the vcore on the DMM changes from like .3V (idle) up to what i set it at when benching + a tad more and flucuates.... i find this to be normal with my settings

C-states enable
EIST Disbaled


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> This isn't true, at least not for me. I have my voltage set to adaptive in the bios, and I have balanced mode enabled in power savings in the control panel in windows. My voltage and frequency drops when in idle. I don't know why yours doesn't very odd.


Adaptive can be a very tricky setting and is not recommended.
Always stay boss about the voltage, adaptive likes to change stuff on its own.

For ppl running other than adaptive the power saving wont work.
In this case it does


----------



## fleetfeather

You can get voltage drop and frequency drop to occur with Manual Voltage on Asus mobos. From memory, all it requires is C States to Auto + Balanced Power Plan.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Adaptive can be a very tricky setting and is not recommended.
> Always stay boss about the voltage, adaptive likes to change stuff on its own.
> 
> For ppl running other than adaptive the power saving wont work.
> In this case it does


Ahhh I see, but I've been using adaptive voltage for gaming almost 3 months now, and I've never seen voltage increase more than I have set it to (I monitor voltage all the time while gaming). If you're benchmarking then yes, you are correct it's best to set it to manual for synthetic benchmarks so it doesn't increase voltage without your consent. But for gaming it's fine, at least for me it has been


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Ahhh I see, but I've been using adaptive voltage for gaming almost 3 months now, and I've never seen voltage increase more than I have set it to (I monitor voltage all the time while gaming). If you're benchmarking then yes, you are correct it's best to set it to manual for synthetic benchmarks so it doesn't increase voltage without your consent. But for gaming it's fine, at least for me it has been


For gaming it won't be a problem. It won't push the CPU so it won't go to any high voltage levels. It will with benchmarking, so keep an eye on that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> You can get voltage drop and frequency drop to occur with Manual Voltage on Asus mobos. From memory, all it requires is C States to Auto + Balanced Power Plan.


Resetted my Windows Power Plans for a test, and a not modified clean Windows installation and a new rig.

Tried that on my currently running Z87 Maximus VI Extreme, no voltage drops. Load Gamer OC profile and fine-tune, yup voltage drop.
Change voltage mode from Override to Manual, no voltage drop!

Z97 Maximus VII Hero, no voltage drops. Load Gamer OC profile and fine-tune; voltage drop!
Change voltage mode from Override to Manual, no voltage drop!

Looks like the Maximus series refuses to do that with C-states @ auto and Balanced Power plan.
Only Asus pre-defined overclock profile seems to be capable.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> For gaming it won't be a problem. It won't push the CPU so it won't go to any high voltage levels. It will with benchmarking, so keep an eye on that


Yeah I will, but for benchmarks I usually just go straight back into bios and set voltage to manual just to be safe haha


----------



## superV

my last touch to my rig before 880's


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> my last touch to my rig before 880's


What GPU do you have now?
Personally I wouldn't jump straight onto the new series of video cards as soon as they're released, usually the first people who manage to get their hands on new gpu's end up losing out.

Oh and nice typhoon fans btw ^^ man I haven't see them around for a long time


----------



## Scotty99

Anyone regret jumping on the devils canyon bandwagon? Im glad i held off as now i can get a 6 core + mobo for only 100 dollars more than a 4790k + mobo (im lucky tho live by microcenter). Its not that its a bad chip but the thing about the 4790k for me was the limited overclocking, obviously this is due to the massive stock clocks it has but with the 5820k ill be able to get 1+ghz overclocks with it, even if the max clocks may be a bit lower than what devils canyon is hitting overall.

And onto that, anyone actually plan on selling their stuff to get into x-99? Havent been this excited about a PC build since my first one : )


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> For gaming it won't be a problem. It won't push the CPU so it won't go to any high voltage levels. It will with benchmarking, so keep an eye on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resetted my Windows Power Plans for a test, and a not modified clean Windows installation and a new rig.
> 
> Tried that on my currently running Z87 Maximus VI Extreme, no voltage drops. Load Gamer OC profile and fine-tune, yup voltage drop.
> Change voltage mode from Override to Manual, no voltage drop!
> 
> Z97 Maximus VII Hero, no voltage drops. Load Gamer OC profile and fine-tune; voltage drop!
> Change voltage mode from Override to Manual, no voltage drop!
> 
> Looks like the Maximus series refuses to do that with C-states @ auto and Balanced Power plan.
> Only Asus pre-defined overclock profile seems to be capable.


Head over the the Haswell Overclocking Thread. They'll be able to tell you how to do it. I can't troubleshoot your current setup since my HW rig got sold off a while ago, and my DC chip is waiting for loop parts to arrive.


----------



## superV

now sitting on a 100euro 7870 cuz i had to rma my evga 780 ti hydro,cuz had heat problems.but yeah sure i'm not gonna get the 880's when they come out,i think december etc etc.i want first reviews and stuff like that.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Anyone regret jumping on the devils canyon bandwagon? Im glad i held off as now i can get a 6 core + mobo for only 100 dollars more than a 4790k + mobo (im lucky tho live by microcenter). Its not that its a bad chip but the thing about the 4790k for me was the limited overclocking, obviously this is due to the massive stock clocks it has but with the 5820k ill be able to get 1+ghz overclocks with it, even if the max clocks may be a bit lower than what devils canyon is hitting overall.
> 
> And onto that, anyone actually plan on selling their stuff to get into x-99? Havent been this excited about a PC build since my first one : )


I don't at all. Buying into Haswell E now is pointless, in a while all this stuff will become mainstream and a heck of a lot cheaper for the majority of consumers. So I'm not going to be upgrading probably till Skylake and when DDR4 becomes a little more mainstream in the PC market. Also, Haswell E overclocks are very similar to Haswell, not much difference there. Unless you're doing heavy editing and content creation there's no point of buying into the enthusiast platform... unless you're loaded with money or you're an idiot lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> now sitting on a 100euro 7870 cuz i had to rma my evga 780 ti hydro,cuz had heat problems.but yeah sure i'm not gonna get the 880's when they come out,i think december etc etc.i want first reviews and stuff like that.


Ahhh fair enough







I'd personally wait till around March, apparently that's when the second wave of Maxwell GPU's come out, probably the new 16nm, not sure though it's just pure speculation


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Anyone regret jumping on the devils canyon bandwagon? Im glad i held off as now i can get a 6 core + mobo for only 100 dollars more than a 4790k + mobo (im lucky tho live by microcenter). Its not that its a bad chip but the thing about the 4790k for me was the limited overclocking, obviously this is due to the massive stock clocks it has but with the 5820k ill be able to get 1+ghz overclocks with it, even if the max clocks may be a bit lower than what devils canyon is hitting overall.
> 
> And onto that, anyone actually plan on selling their stuff to get into x-99? Havent been this excited about a PC build since my first one : )


HW-E overclocks the same as HW did, except now you have to stabilise another 2 cores. I hope you're doing multi-threaded tasks that can make use of 2 extra cores.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I don't at all. Buying into Haswell E now is pointless, in a while all this stuff will become mainstream and a heck of a lot cheaper for the majority of consumers. So I'm not going to be upgrading probably till Skylake and when DDR4 becomes a little more mainstream in the PC market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd personally wait till around March, apparently that's when the second wave of Maxwell GPU's come out, probably the new 16nm, not sure though it's just pure speculation


by the way,these fans are not so loud like people say in the reviews,i bought a fan controller, i was thinking to run them at 2000rpm cuz of noise.did a quick test at 3086/3100rpm and they not loud at all,tested outside the case,and i'm gonna put them inside and i think i'll leave them at 3000rpm








it's a big difference between cm seidon 120m's fan that runs at 2000rpm(most powerful fan i have) and these.

look dat powaaaaa in pressure:

http://www.coolingtechnique.com/recensioni/air-cooling/ventole/764-recensione-scythe-gentle-typhoon-high-rpm.html?showall=&start=4


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I don't at all. *Buying into Haswell E now is pointless, in a while all this stuff will become mainstream and a heck of a lot cheaper* for the majority of consumers. So I'm not going to be upgrading probably till Skylake and when DDR4 becomes a little more mainstream in the PC market. Also, Haswell E overclocks are very similar to Haswell, not much difference there. Unless you're doing heavy editing and content creation there's no point of buying into the enthusiast platform, unless you're loaded with money or you're an idiot lol.
> Ahhh fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd personally wait till around March, apparently that's when the second wave of Maxwell GPU's come out, probably the new 16nm, not sure though it's just pure speculation


Hmm not catching your drift on this one, these enthusiast chips never get mainstream coverage. Ya DDR4 will come down in price a little but i dont see the price of the 2011 chips or boards coming down really (intel never drops cpu prices)


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hmm not catching your drift on this one, these enthusiast chips never get mainstream coverage. Ya DDR4 will come down in price a little but i dont see the price of the 2011 chips or boards coming down really (intel never drops cpu prices)


You clearly didn't understand what I was implying. I meant when DDR4 and Octal/Hex Core cpu's on Intel platform become mainstream...
Oh and DDR4 will drop A LOT in a year and a half, two years. CPU's do drop in price as well, look at the 3770K, 3570K, and heck even the Haswell CPU's have dropped.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> by the way,these fans are not so loud like people say in the reviews,i bought a fan controller, i was thinking to run them at 2000rpm cuz of noise.did a quick test at 3086/3100rpm and they not loud at all,tested outside the case,and i'm gonna put them inside and i think i'll leave them at 3000rpm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a big difference between cm seidon 120m's fan that runs at 2000rpm(most powerful fan i have) and these.
> 
> look dat powaaaaa in pressure:
> 
> http://www.coolingtechnique.com/recensioni/air-cooling/ventole/764-recensione-scythe-gentle-typhoon-high-rpm.html?showall=&start=4


I know man those fans are the bomb haha







shame they're EOL in the UK, cant find them anywhere, although I haven't checked Ebay lol


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> You clearly didn't understand what I was implying. I meant when DDR4 and Octal/Hex Core cpu's on Intel platform become mainstream...
> Oh and DDR4 will drop A LOT in a year and a half, two years. CPU's do drop in price as well, look at the 3770K, 3570K, and heck even the Haswell CPU's have dropped.


Wrong on so many levels lol.
1. So you think broadwell i7's will be 6 core, source? (broadwell will be a mainstream platform)
2.. DDR4 will drop, but not near as much as you think. The ram i have now, i paid 54.00 for 3 years ago. Same ram today? 89.99.
3. http://www.amazon.com/Intel-Core-i5-3570K-Quad-Core-Processor/dp/B007SZ0E1K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1409748612&sr=8-1&keywords=3570k
http://www.amazon.com/Intel-i7-3770K-Quad-Core-Processor-Cache/dp/B007SZ0EOW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1409748628&sr=8-1&keywords=3770k
http://www.amazon.com/Intel-i7-4770K-Quad-Core-Processor-BX80646I74770K/dp/B00CO8TBQ0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1409748644&sr=8-2&keywords=4770k

All at the same MSRP they launched at, intel NEVER drops CPU prices.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Wrong on so many levels lol.
> 1. So you think broadwell i7's will be 6 core, source? (broadwell will be a mainstream platform)
> 2.. DDR4 will drop, but not near as much as you think. The ram i have now, i paid 54.00 for 3 years ago. Same ram today? 89.99.
> 3. http://www.amazon.com/Intel-Core-i5-3570K-Quad-Core-Processor/dp/B007SZ0E1K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1409748612&sr=8-1&keywords=3570k
> http://www.amazon.com/Intel-i7-3770K-Quad-Core-Processor-Cache/dp/B007SZ0EOW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1409748628&sr=8-1&keywords=3770k
> http://www.amazon.com/Intel-i7-4770K-Quad-Core-Processor-BX80646I74770K/dp/B00CO8TBQ0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1409748644&sr=8-2&keywords=4770k
> 
> All at the same MSRP they launched at, intel NEVER drops CPU prices.


1) Intel does drop prices on Intel CPU's at least in the UK they do it may not be a huge amount but they do, but think what you want. Secondly, I wasn't even talking about Broadwell... do you even read? I was talking about Skylake and further, I have no interest in Broadwell.

2) DDR4 will drop a significant amount compared to now.

3) Prove it.

Sorry buddy, but it seems you're wrong 'on so many levels'


----------



## Scotty99

Really really hope you are trolling. If not......i fear for our future.

1. You didn't mention at all you were talking about skylake, you said "when octacores come to the mainstream". That isnt a certainty at all lol.
2. DDR4 will not drop anywhere close to where you think it will, look at current DDR3 prices. Moreover, its going to take quite a while for DDR4 demand to surpass DDR3 and even then who knows whats going to happen with the suppliers. 3 years ago is the cheapest ram has ever been, and i dont see it ever going that low again.
3. I cant say how CPU prices are in the UK, but why didnt you link the amazon UK prices if you are so sure this is the case? I can say definitively intel never drops CPU prices in america.


----------



## FrostyAMD

Where did you find Gamer OC profile on z97 ?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> my last touch to my rig before 880's


and sleeved mod to 3 pin done


----------



## djthrottleboi

Anybody out there that can tell me about themaximus vii?


----------



## Marc79

I have Maximus VI that I've bought over a year ago, ran a 4770k and later updated bios so I could run DC. Not a single issue to report in my case. Both of my friends have Maximus VII Hero and they also have no issues so far.


----------



## Crouch

I signed up! I'm so glad I finally upgraded my PC (coming from C2Q) and so far I'm loving my 4690K


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Anybody out there that can tell me about themaximus vii?


I have the Maximus Gene VII, pretty beautiful board and also very complete in therms of overclock and settings


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crouch*
> 
> I signed up! I'm so glad I finally upgraded my PC (coming from C2Q) and so far I'm loving my 4690K


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Anybody out there that can tell me about themaximus vii?
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Maximus Gene VII, pretty beautiful board and also very complete in therms of overclock and settings
Click to expand...

thank you gentlemen. I will return thi s deluxe mobo for a maximus or maybe thesabertooth


----------



## muneebansari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thank you gentlemen. I will return thi s deluxe mobo for a maximus or maybe thesabertooth


I have the VII hero. Love it.
Ranger is cheaper than Hero in case you're on a tight budget. From what I know, not many differences between Hero and Ranger.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muneebansari*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thank you gentlemen. I will return thi s deluxe mobo for a maximus or maybe thesabertooth
> 
> 
> 
> I have the VII hero. Love it.
> Ranger is cheaper than Hero in case you're on a tight budget. From what I know, not many differences between Hero and Ranger.
Click to expand...

if the hero is full atx I will consider it. The z97 deluxe was 400 so the money isn't a issue. I'm looking to the best ocing board for 400 with tons of features


----------



## muneebansari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if the hero is full atx I will consider it. The z97 deluxe was 400 so the money isn't a issue. I'm looking to the best ocing board for 400 with tons of features


Hero and Ranger are Full ATX.


----------



## FrostyAMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if the hero is full atx I will consider it. The z97 deluxe was 400 so the money isn't a issue. I'm looking to the best ocing board for 400 with tons of features


I have the hero and it's a good board less than $400, but the highest end board for Asus vii will be formula and it too is less than your price @newegg. By the way what cooling and what overclock were you able to obtain. Mine's a burner even with dual rads @ 1.26 95C on aida64 system test may have to delid or exchange.


----------



## JackCY

djthrottleboi: almost any board with the Z97 will do that has a decent VRM, there are no magic UEFI options on some boards that other miss. Differences between boards being almost exclusively in additional features, connectors available and bloatware suites.
Boards for OCing? Might like some of the models with voltage measurement points and OC buttons. Not sure Asus makes those. GB does for sure.


----------



## FrostyAMD

2x360 w/apogee GTZ enough ???

Looking to cool i7 4790k.
At 1.26 vlts.46 mhz on all cores this thing reaches 95C on aida system test and gives BSOD 124. Don' really believe it needs volts as much as it nedds to be cooled so what I am asking is this much rad plus block adequate for cpu or do I need new block or rad ? This has treated me well up to now .or maybe I should just delid and be done with this problem. What do you think would be best solution.


----------



## Scotty99

/facepalm

Sigh, kids.

The funny part is in his head he thinks he is right, lets just let him have that...


----------



## Scotty99

lol what? You wrote something like "looks like scotty got butthurt, looks like he wont be back again". You are the epitome of immature lol.

I just find it comical how you went on and on about stuff you know nothing about. You were wrong about intel cpu prices, you insinuated broadwell i7's are gonna be 6 core, and you think DDR4 is going to magically drop in price when the market for DDR3 is still at an all time high lol.

I didnt have to post anything farther in this thread but i laughed when i read your reply lol.

Anywho, you get to go on ignore cause there is little chance you will ever be useful to me, peace!


----------



## fleetfeather

As per Corsair's DDR4 Q&A thread, DDR4 is unlikely to come down in price until more than one platform supports it.

HW-E is simply too small of a market to support the mainstream pricing that DDR3 commands. It's not about availability (or lack thereof), but rather about how much of the marketshare they're producing for. It's the same reason DDR2 is also still quite expensive these days; the marketshare isn't high enough to justify large-scale production, therefore prices must rise to compensate for the allocation of resources to produce it.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> As per Corsair's DDR4 Q&A thread, DDR4 is unlikely to come down in price until more than one platform supports it.
> 
> HW-E is simply too small of a market to support the mainstream pricing that DDR3 commands. It's not about availability (or lack thereof), but rather about how much of the marketshare they're producing for. It's the same reason DDR2 is also still quite expensive these days; the marketshare isn't high enough to justify large-scale production, therefore prices must rise to compensate for the allocation of resources to produce it.


I don't think you quite understood what I was implying







I meant when Intel releases a new mainstream platform that supports DDR4 not the enthusiast platform, by then the price for DDR4 memory kits should be around the same price as DDR3 kits as of now


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> As per Corsair's DDR4 Q&A thread, DDR4 is unlikely to come down in price until more than one platform supports it.
> 
> HW-E is simply too small of a market to support the mainstream pricing that DDR3 commands. It's not about availability (or lack thereof), but rather about how much of the marketshare they're producing for. It's the same reason DDR2 is also still quite expensive these days; the marketshare isn't high enough to justify large-scale production, therefore prices must rise to compensate for the allocation of resources to produce it.


I wonder if broadwell or skylake will support both ddr3/4? I mean thats not uncommon. If the next chipset that comes after z97 is ddr3 then one of the those cpu may have both controllers.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I wonder if broadwell or skylake will support both ddr3/4? I mean thats not uncommon. If the next chipset that comes after z97 is ddr3 then one of the those cpu may have both controllers.


I doubt it







but just curious has it ever been done before, to have one platform with for example DDR2 support and DDR3? I've never heard of such a thing but that's got me curious haha


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I doubt it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but just curious has it ever been done before, to have one platform with for example DDR2 support and DDR3? I've never heard of such a thing but that's got me curious haha


I recall reading somewhere that Skylake would support both. But rumours are rumours.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I wonder if broadwell or skylake will support both ddr3/4? I mean thats not uncommon. If the next chipset that comes after z97 is ddr3 then one of the those cpu may have both controllers.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but just curious has it ever been done before, to have one platform with for example DDR2 support and DDR3? I've never heard of such a thing but that's got me curious haha
Click to expand...

Well sck 775 chips such as C2D's can run DDR2 and DDR3 but it comes down to the chipset and or motherboard.


----------



## fleetfeather

It was done with 1366 iirc? The mature ddr2 sticks out performed the first of the ddr3 sticks, so ddr3 adoption was quite slow at the beginning (in the enthusiast segment at least).

edit: stubs is on the money. 775 not 1366


----------



## Nark96

Interesting, I'll go have a look on google and see if I can find anything regarding memory support on Skylake/Broadwell and see if I can find anything legitimate.. at least close enough to legit


----------



## Wirerat

Yes 775 socket core 2 duo/quad have a few mobos that even have ddr3/ddr2 on the same mobo. 

All the phenom 2 cpu by amd also had both ddr2/ddr3 mobos.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Yes 775 socket core 2 duo/quad have a few mobos that even have ddr3/ddr2 on the same mobo.
> 
> All the phenom 2 cpu by amd also had both ddr2/ddr3 mobos.


Learn something new everyday haha


----------



## DarthBaggins

Interesting, I have a. P4 and a C2D lying around (775 )


----------



## nitrubbb

what do you use to check cpu temps?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> what do you use to check cpu temps?


i use hwinfo for an in depth look while stressing. I like to run real temp in the tray to keep an on it too during benching.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> what do you use to check cpu temps?


Core temp and Real temp for me


----------



## nitrubbb

Great, thanks. My PC was too loud and it turns out I had to plug my 3-pin CPU cooler into 3 pin header instead of 4 pin (main?) header. On H97 pro4


----------



## koekwau5

Got my Intel Pentium G3258 today.

Batch nr: 3419B302
VID: 1.072V

Core voltage under load of Prime95 28.5: 1.072V.

Now let's see what it can do with a H105 AIO cooler and Maximus VI Extreme motherboard.
If needed I'll delid this unit to reach 5Ghz =)

Edit; wanted to undervolt it but that doesn't work. Motherboard won't allow me to go lower than 1.05V









Edit 2: Quite impressed. 4Ghz @ 1.050V


----------



## Jared2608

I need to upgrade my pc it's really starting to show it's age but I can't afford to do it all in one shot. So I've been thinking of getting a good Z97 Mainboard and 8GB of good memory, and then getting one of the unlocked Pentiums as a place holder until I can afford an i7.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> I need to upgrade my pc it's really starting to show it's age but I can't afford to do it all in one shot. So I've been thinking of getting a good Z97 Mainboard and 8GB of good memory, and then getting one of the unlocked Pentiums as a place holder until I can afford an i7.


That is a good idea imo.


----------



## Jared2608

Yeah I can then add to it over the next few months as I have spare money. Sucks how strong the USD is at the moment...Big time.


----------



## FrostyAMD

you know I posed a question about 3 pages back about my 4790 but I guess with all the sniping it got lost. question was

Looking to cool i7 4790k.
At 1.26 vlts.46 mhz on all cores this thing reaches 95C on aida system test and gives BSOD 124. Don' really believe it needs volts as much as it nedds to be cooled so what I am asking is this much rad plus block adequate for cpu or do I need new block or rad ? This has treated me well up to now .or maybe I should just delid and be done with this problem. What do you think would be best solution.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> you know I posed a question about 3 pages back about my 4790 but I guess with all the sniping it got lost. question was
> 
> Looking to cool i7 4790k.
> At 1.26 vlts.46 mhz on all cores this thing reaches 95C on aida system test and gives BSOD 124. Don' really believe it needs volts as much as it nedds to be cooled so what I am asking is this much rad plus block adequate for cpu or do I need new block or rad ? This has treated me well up to now .or maybe I should just delid and be done with this problem. What do you think would be best solution.


95 degrees at 1.26V?! holy balls, sounds like badly applied TIM. Personally I'd RMA that chip, or If you know what you're doing then delid it


----------



## monohouse

got a small problem: I can't use voltage offset, in the BIOS I either have AUTO voltage, NORMAL voltage or I can specify the voltage manually but if I do that I have no access to the offset, AUTO is obviously a bad idea and when I set to NORMAL it sets a base voltage far higher (1.36V) than I want (1.141V) any ideas ? BIOS version is 10b


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monohouse*
> 
> got a small problem: I can't use voltage offset, in the BIOS I either have AUTO voltage, NORMAL voltage or I can specify the voltage manually but if I do that I have no access to the offset, AUTO is obviously a bad idea and when I set to NORMAL it sets a base voltage far higher (1.36V) than I want (1.141V) any ideas ? BIOS version is 10b


make sure you are running the latest BIOS, some older Gigabyte BIOSes had that problem in offset mode (vcore set as Normal, that activates offset field in UEFI).


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> you know I posed a question about 3 pages back about my 4790 but I guess with all the sniping it got lost. question was
> 
> Looking to cool i7 4790k.
> At 1.26 vlts.46 mhz on all cores this thing reaches 95C on aida system test and gives BSOD 124. Don' really believe it needs volts as much as it nedds to be cooled so what I am asking is this much rad plus block adequate for cpu or do I need new block or rad ? This has treated me well up to now .or maybe I should just delid and be done with this problem. What do you think would be best solution.


what cooler are you using now?

I have an h110 and my temps are fine @ 1.296v 4.7ghz. Aida64 is hitting 73c its at 28c idle non delided. So thats 280mm rad aio.

A 240mm rad in custom loop would be fine though.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> what cooler are you using now?
> 
> I have an h110 and my temps are fine @ 1.296v 4.7ghz. Aida64 is hitting 73c its at 28c idle non delided. So thats 280mm rad aio.
> 
> A 240mm rad in custom loop would be fine though.


It does get warm even with 1080 of rad space for CPU only - here's the temps during a short 2.5h custom run with 4.7 at 1.296V, did that a while back.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=4700_1296_listeimjzq.png

The solution would be a delid I guess


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> It does get warm even with 1080 of rad space for CPU only - here's the temps during a short 2.5h custom run with 4.7 at 1.296V, did that a while back.
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=4700_1296_listeimjzq.png
> 
> The solution would be a delid I guess


imo the solution is run x264 as a stability test instead of prime95. it is a much more realistic load. if prime is really important then yes delid is the the way.

I only run prime for a few mins to avoid instant crash to save time and then move to x264 for a couple of loops.

my 4790k is very similar to yours 4.7ghz 1.296v. I cant seem to get 4.8 stable below 1.35v. Not yet anyways.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> you know I posed a question about 3 pages back about my 4790 but I guess with all the sniping it got lost. question was
> 
> Looking to cool i7 4790k.
> At 1.26 vlts.46 mhz on all cores this thing reaches 95C on aida system test and gives BSOD 124. Don' really believe it needs volts as much as it nedds to be cooled so what I am asking is this much rad plus block adequate for cpu or do I need new block or rad ? This has treated me well up to now .or maybe I should just delid and be done with this problem. What do you think would be best solution.


[quote name="Wirerat" url="/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/8900_100

A simple 240 should be fine. Xspc sells a nice ex240 kit that would do just fine if you want water.


----------



## aerotracks

To me, a realistic load consists of just running the programs you normally do








Stress tests... are stress tests. Some more useful than others. And prime certainly falls in the drawer of the useful ones


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> To me, a realistic load consists of just running the programs you normally do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stress tests... are stress tests. Some more useful than others. And prime certainly falls in the drawer of the useful ones


it does. I run it because it can find instabilities fast. Its really hot though. I like to pass 3 - 4mins and move to a longer run of x264 due to how much cooler it is.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I only run prime for a few mins to avoid instant crash to save time and then move to x264 for a couple of loops.
> 
> my 4790k is very similar to yours 4.7ghz 1.296v. I cant seem to get 4.8 stable below 1.35v. Not yet anyways.


I do always retry once with the same setting to see whether it's an instant IVR blue or a bad setting. When getting close to something that might work, that is.

For 4.8, I haven't been able to stabilize at all. Crashes after few minutes no matter what the voltage. Not a chance until I get myself to delid.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> it does. I run it because it can find instabilities fast. Its really hot though. I like to pass 3 - 4mins and move to a longer run of x264 due to how much cooler it is.


Which version do you use? 28.5 doesn't do you much of a favor since pretty much all the difference to 27.9 is an additional 50mV (+adjusting input) as well as worse temps with the FMA3 load.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I do always retry once with the same setting to see whether it's an instant IVR blue or a bad setting. When getting close to something that might work, that is.
> 
> For 4.8, I haven't been able to stabilize at all. Crashes after few minutes no matter what the voltage. Not a chance until I get myself to delid.
> Which version do you use? 28.5 doesn't do you much of a favor since pretty much all the difference to 27.9 is an additional 50mV (+adjusting input) as well as worse temps with the FMA3 load.


I use 28.5 with 1344-1344 custom settings. it cools it down a lot. I am only looking for that initial freeze/crash though not prime 28.5 full stability. I just know that if it can survive a couple mins of it I am very close to my vcore settings. I then move to a few xtu benches, cinebenchr15 runs and a longer x264 (4 loops). after that I make sure my games all play. I have never had to add vcore to game after done all that though.


----------



## aerotracks

that's quite reasonable, testing 28.5 1344k gives you a nice vcore cushion for non-fma3 load, umm games







. On the other hand, you could possibly do with less (though that may not be the greatest way to spend your time)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> that's quite reasonable, testing 28.5 1344k gives you a nice vcore cushion for non-fma3 load, umm games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . On the other hand, you could possibly do with less.


oh Forgot to mention I disabled the fma3 in p95 28.5







way too much vcore required for my use.


----------



## JackCY

1344 and 1792, anything above 1000K in Prime95 is not very hot especially when using a lot of memory. I can't even find the settings to disable the advanced instructions, how do you do it? Other than running prehistoric version of Prime95 that didn't have them?
It's mostly the small FFTs that run crazy hot because they fit into cache only.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 1344 and 1792, anything above 1000K in Prime95 is not very hot especially when using a lot of memory. I can't even find the settings to disable the advanced instructions, how do you do it? Other than running prehistoric version of Prime95 that didn't have them?
> It's mostly the small FFTs that run crazy hot because they fit into cache only.


you add those lines

CpuSupportsAVX=0

CpuSupportsFMA3=0


----------



## 66racer

Thread cleaned, some post deleted. Please keep the debates civil and refrain from personal attacks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> djthrottleboi: almost any board with the Z97 will do that has a decent VRM, there are no magic UEFI options on some boards that other miss. Differences between boards being almost exclusively in additional features, connectors available and bloatware suites.
> Boards for OCing? Might like some of the models with voltage measurement points and OC buttons. Not sure Asus makes those. GB does for sure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if the hero is full atx I will consider it. The z97 deluxe was 400 so the money isn't a issue. I'm looking to the best ocing board for 400 with tons of features
> 
> 
> 
> I have the hero and it's a good board less than $400, but the highest end board for Asus vii will be formula and it too is less than your price @newegg. By the way what cooling and what overclock were you able to obtain. Mine's a burner even with dual rads @ 1.26 95C on aida64 system test may have to delid or exchange.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muneebansari*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if the hero is full atx I will consider it. The z97 deluxe was 400 so the money isn't a issue. I'm looking to the best ocing board for 400 with tons of features
> 
> 
> 
> Hero and Ranger are Full ATX.
Click to expand...

I will go with the formula as I'm not looking just for a good board I'm looking for features for the look as well and the formula has that look otherwise its gigabyte as that's been my company of choice. I know about the 8phase thing but I will already have a board with that so I'm looking for extras


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> you add those lines
> 
> CpuSupportsAVX=0
> 
> CpuSupportsFMA3=0


Yeah so it's only doable via profiles, I will try and see what temperature drop I get with 1344K without AVX and FMA3.
Quote:


> The program supports many different code paths for LL testing depending on
> the CPU type. It also has a few different factoring code paths. You can
> force the program to choose a specific code path by setting the proper
> combination of these settings in local.txt:
> CpuSupportsRDTSC=0 or 1
> CpuSupportsCMOV=0 or 1
> CpuSupportsPrefetch=0 or 1
> CpuSupportsSSE=0 or 1
> CpuSupportsSSE2=0 or 1
> CpuSupports3DNow=0 or 1
> CpuSupportsAVX=0 or 1
> CpuSupportsFMA3=0 or 1
> CpuSupportsFMA4=0 or 1
> This shouldn't be necessary though as the program uses the CPUID instruction
> to see if the CPU supports these features.


No difference for me when running 1344K with or without AVX, FMA3, FMA4 set to 0.
Both 77C max, average 70.5C.

Guess it only helps with the Small FFTs?

Hmm, neither, even forcing AVX and FMA3 to 1 changed nothing. Same temperatures running Prime95 small 8-16K, yes it's v28.5 build 2 and my profiles in prime.txt do work.


----------



## petron

I only achive full prime95 stability (small FFT, large FFT, 1344-1344 all overnight) on these settings:

44x

1.008 (stock voltage)
+0.1000 offset
gives me VID around 1,20
vcore peaks at 1,232

The biggest stability problem was large FFT. A lot of people claims this is memory (ram) problem but infact I just needed more voltage (+0.01)
Anything but prime was stable at +0.085


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I will go with the formula as I'm not looking just for a good board I'm looking for features for the look as well and the formula has that look otherwise its gigabyte as that's been my company of choice. I know about the 8phase thing but I will already have a board with that so I'm looking for extras


I'd personally just get the Maximus VII Hero, save a few bucks and be done with it







the Formula is mainly for the looks (the armour) and watercooling options, there's nothing hugely different about it compared to other ROG themed Asus boards as far as I know


----------



## superV

here my new mobo,had to rma the msi xfailure ac cuz of code errors (second msi board with defects,had mpower z87 ac didnt work some ram slots) it has socket problems i think,but there aren't bent pins.

bought this gigabyte bla bla ga-z97x ga bla bla wi fi bla bla bk.it has 168 test before selling,so i hope it works cuz i got tired of buying stuff that with defects.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> here my new mobo,had to rma the msi xfailure ac cuz of code errors (second msi board with defects,had mpower z87 ac didnt work some ram slots) it has socket problems i think,but there aren't bent pins.
> 
> bought this gigabyte bla bla ga-z97x ga bla bla wi fi bla bla bk.it has 168 test before selling,so i hope it works cuz i got tired of buying stuff that with defects.


Nice and good luck with your new board, fingers crossed everything is working


----------



## brpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> 2x360 w/apogee GTZ enough ???
> 
> Looking to cool i7 4790k.
> At 1.26 vlts.46 mhz on all cores this thing reaches 95C on aida system test and gives BSOD 124. Don' really believe it needs volts as much as it nedds to be cooled so what I am asking is this much rad plus block adequate for cpu or do I need new block or rad ? This has treated me well up to now .or maybe I should just delid and be done with this problem. What do you think would be best solution.


Definitely delid. 1.26v at 95c is not acceptable. You likely have big bubbles in your "NG"TIM.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brpc*
> 
> Definitely delid. 1.26v at 95c is not acceptable. You likely have big bubbles in your "NG"TIM.


I agree. My aida64 doesnt top 75c. Reseat the block before though just incase.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I agree. My aida64 doesnt top 75c. Reseat the block before though just incase.


I'd just send it back for an RMA, why delid and lose warranty?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I'd just send it back for an RMA, why delid and lose warranty?


i agree,and maybe u can get a better cpu


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i agree,and maybe u can get a better cpu


good points aswell.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Last I remember I thought Intel was allowing De-Lidding on these DC chips as long as there was no damage done by doing so


----------



## Nark96

I don't think Intel allows delidding without the loss of warranty, not sure where you heard that.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I don't think Intel allows delidding without the loss of warranty, not sure where you heard that.


correction. You are correct.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> correction. You ate correct.


Personally I still wouldn't risk it, if he breaks the CPU even further what will he do then?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Personally I still wouldn't risk it, if he breaks the CPU even further what will he do then?


yea its so new he can still rma with the vender.


----------



## MocoIMO

Hey guys! I am thinking of snagging a 4790K with my Microcenter gift card I just got. However I only have a z87 Asus Gryphon & I am just worried about it being stable









Is anyone running a Gryphon z87 or any other z87 Asus board with DC CPU/bios flash to be compatible without freezes/crashes/etc?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Hey guys! I am thinking of snagging a 4790K with my Microcenter gift card I just got. However I only have a z87 Asus Gryphon & I am just worried about it being stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone running a Gryphon z87 or any other z87 Asus board with DC CPU/bios flash to be compatible without freezes/crashes/etc?


i have asus z87 plus with a 4790k. Its running fine.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Hey guys! I am thinking of snagging a 4790K with my Microcenter gift card I just got. However I only have a z87 Asus Gryphon & I am just worried about it being stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone running a Gryphon z87 or any other z87 Asus board with DC CPU/bios flash to be compatible without freezes/crashes/etc?


Got a Maximus VI Extreme and they work perfectly with the new BIOS update.
All the CPU's I binned would do 4.7Ghz. Haven't got any reaching higher.
Or they did reach higher and it's motherboard related but haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## scracy

Running DC on Gigabyte Z87 board no issues...I suspect Asus Z87 would be the same...


----------



## MocoIMO

Awesome, I'll finally be among the i7 ranks then







Did you guys re install OS after the bios etc updates?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> Awesome, I'll finally be among the i7 ranks then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you guys re install OS after the bios etc updates?


Even though I run a 4 disk ssd raid 0 setup didn't have to reinstall Windows or anything...the bios update would only have the added microcodes for devils canyon.


----------



## Wirerat

no OS install needed. Just make sure your on the latest bios and its a good idea to clear cmos. My 4790k booted up with my 4770k overclock at first...oops.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Even though I run a 4 disk ssd raid 0 setup didn't have to reinstall Windows or anything...the bios update would only have the added microcodes for devils canyon.


what speed u reach with 4 ssd's in raid 0 read/write?
i have 2x128gb pro


----------



## scracy

[quotne name="superV" url="/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/8980#post_22803591"]
what speed u reach with 4 ssd's in raid 0 read/write?
i have 2x128gb pro[/quote]
1550MB/s sequential reads and 1200MB/s writes basically limited by chipset bandwidth...4x840 EVO


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> [quotne name="superV" url="/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/8980#post_22803591"]
> what speed u reach with 4 ssd's in raid 0 read/write?
> i have 2x128gb pro


1550MB/s sequential reads and 1200MB/s writes basically limited by chipset bandwidth...4x840 EVO[/quote]

doesn't each sata port have 6 g=750megabytes?
4x evo's= 1800 megabytes/s?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> 1550MB/s sequential reads and 1200MB/s writes basically limited by chipset bandwidth...4x840 EVO


doesn't each sata port have 6 g=750megabytes?
4x evo's= 1800 megabytes/s?[/quote]
Once you go past 3 SSD in Raid 0 it doesnt scale very well kinda like SLI for graphics cards,Z87/Z97 chipset has a bandwidth limit of about 1700MB/s,my peak speed is about 1700MB/sec but average is around 1550MB/sec.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> doesn't each sata port have 6 g=750megabytes?
> 4x evo's= 1800 megabytes/s?


Once you go past 3 SSD in Raid 0 it doesnt scale very well kinda like SLI for graphics cards,Z87/Z97 chipset has a bandwidth limit of about 1700MB/s,my peak speed is about 1700MB/sec but average is around 1550MB/sec.







[/quote]

too bad.tech not used to 100%.for now i'll stick with my 2xpro,in future maybe after a year or two i will buy a pci-e ssd,maybe with new intel cpu.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Can be worse like mine:
> 
> 1.120V @ 4Ghz
> 1.296V @ 4.4Ghz
> 
> Batch: L419B655.
> 
> Gonna melt this one into a wrist watch cuz I don't want to sell this piece of crap to anyone


think you got a rawr deal mine is pretty good same batch









( I did go through 4 cpus though)


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> Once you go past 3 SSD in Raid 0 it doesnt scale very well kinda like SLI for graphics cards,Z87/Z97 chipset has a bandwidth limit of about 1700MB/s,my peak speed is about 1700MB/sec but average is around 1550MB/sec.


too bad.tech not used to 100%.for now i'll stick with my 2xpro,in future maybe after a year or two i will buy a pci-e ssd,maybe with new intel cpu.[/quote]
I think PCI-E SSD are the future...


----------



## sun100

Just wondering, is anyone running i5 4690k on 4.3GHz and 1.1v vcore? I went with 4.5Ghz @ 1.2v vcore but damn fan on CM seidon sounds like something ready for takeoff, so i lowered the ratios a bit. Still kinda looks low vcore but rock stable and low temp (45-55C on 5h of prime95).

Do you guys think this is too low core voltage? I'm a bit noobish when it comes to my new motherboard (msi z97 g43) so i didn't mess around with too many settings in bios, other than multiplier and fan profiles.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sun100*
> 
> Just wondering, is anyone running i5 4690k on 4.3GHz and 1.1v vcore? I went with 4.5Ghz @ 1.2v vcore but damn fan on CM seidon sounds like something ready for takeoff, so i lowered the ratios a bit. Still kinda looks low vcore but rock stable and low temp (45-55C on 5h of prime95).
> 
> Do you guys think this is too low core voltage? I'm a bit noobish when it comes to my new motherboard (msi z97 g43) so i didn't mess around with too many settings in bios, other than multiplier and fan profiles.


real story bout that cm seidon fan.had seidon 120m and i know what kind of noise it does,i still use that fan for tests.

there isn't an exact vcore to put.you have to find it out.
if is stable [email protected] try to lower your vcore to find ur stable vcore and gain some temp decrease,or go higher with the ghz.
same thing,u put ur frequency then vcore,if it's stable then ok,if not add a bit more,if u want to keep that freq try to lower the voltage.


----------



## sun100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> real story bout that cm seidon fan.had seidon 120m and i know what kind of noise it does,i still use that fan for tests.
> 
> there isn't an exact vcore to put.you have to find it out.
> if is stable [email protected] try to lower your vcore to find ur stable vcore and gain some temp decrease,or go higher with the ghz.
> same thing,u put ur frequency then vcore,if it's stable then ok,if not add a bit more,if u want to keep that freq try to lower the voltage.


Haha yeah, gonna look for some aftermarket fan for that seidon









Thanks for the tip, gonna have a weekend ahead of me to play around


----------



## gizmo83

i'm waiting for my new rig based on msi mpower z97 and 4790k l4 batch (on my express request at shop). tridentx 2400mhz cl9 1.5v ram , 500gb ssd samsung and msi 280x gaming...

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## crazychaz

Guys this has probably been asked a million times but what's the consensus on the necessity for Prime95 28.5 to determine stability? My 4790K does IBT very high 20 pass and x264 v2 50 pass no issue at 1.297V but struggles to survive even half an hour on P95 blend on 1.327V and I don't like the idea of raising vcore even further if it isn't necessary


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazychaz*
> 
> Guys this has probably been asked a million times but what's the consensus on the necessity for Prime95 28.5 to determine stability? My 4790K does IBT very high 20 pass and x264 v2 50 pass no issue at 1.297V but struggles to survive even half an hour on P95 blend on 1.327V and I don't like the idea of raising vcore even further if it isn't necessary


None if you dont have any work load close to that, I can pass prime95 28.5 24hrs but if I just run the 1344-1344 test I cant get past 8hrs.


----------



## ryadasu

Hey guys I know this is probably the wrong place but I'm not sure where else to ask...

After doing some overclocking my i5-4690K seems stable at 4.6GHz 1.25v so I turned C states, speedstep, and turboboost. back on in the BIOS, and now 50% of the time my PC boots to a black screen after the BIOS, and the CPU fan will only run at 100% speed when it decides it wants to boots into windows; is this a sign of instability? I've been messing around with settings and I can't seem to get it to boot normally, so I've just reset the BIOS to default in the meantime. My temps are fine by the way, doesn't go over 70 in stress tests.
My other settings are: cache 4GHz 1.2v, cpu input 1.75v (this is what it runs by default at when I reset BIOS so I just manually set it to this)
Motherboard: ASRock Z97 Extreme 4

I'd really appreciate some help!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryadasu*
> 
> Hey guys I know this is probably the wrong place but I'm not sure where else to ask...
> 
> After doing some overclocking my i5-4690K seems stable at 4.6GHz 1.25v so I turned C states, speedstep, and turboboost. back on in the BIOS, and now 50% of the time my PC boots to a black screen after the BIOS, and the CPU fan will only run at 100% speed when it decides it wants to boots into windows; is this a sign of instability? I've been messing around with settings and I can't seem to get it to boot normally, so I've just reset the BIOS to default in the meantime. My temps are fine by the way, doesn't go over 70 in stress tests.
> My other settings are: cache 4GHz 1.2v, cpu input 1.75v (this is what it runs by default at when I reset BIOS so I just manually set it to this)
> Motherboard: ASRock Z97 Extreme 4
> 
> I'd really appreciate some help!


turn on each of the settings one at a time. Too many knobs being turned at once makes it hard to determine the culprit. Off the top of my head, it doesn't sound like instability, but rather a faulty mobo.


----------



## ryadasu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> turn on each of the settings one at a time. Too many knobs being turned at once makes it hard to determine the culprit. Off the top of my head, it doesn't sound like instability, but rather a faulty mobo.


Everything was fine until I turned all the power saving things back on, so I'll go through all those one at a time and check.
I really hope the motherboard is alright!


----------



## samoth777

when overclocking and looking for stability, do we need to bother with SA and PLL and all that other stuff that is not Vcore, vccin and vring?


----------



## chronicfx

I have (6) crucial m4 in raid0 and I top out at 1515MB/s seq read on AS SSD


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I have (6) crucial m4 in raid0 and I top out at 1515MB/s seq read on AS SSD


I get 1550GB/sec with 4xSamsung 840EVO the chipset is the bottleneck it just doesnt scale beyond 4 SSD,you would benefit greatly from a Pcl-e raid controller.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> 
> I get 1550GB/sec with 4xSamsung 840EVO the chipset is the bottleneck it just doesnt scale beyond 4 SSD,you would benefit greatly from a Pcl-e raid controller.


And a winning lottery ticket


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> 
> I get 1550GB/sec with 4xSamsung 840EVO the chipset is the bottleneck it just doesnt scale beyond 4 SSD,you would benefit greatly from a Pcl-e raid controller.


Does the evo still show any advantage to having the onboard memory cache in raid0?


----------



## scracy

Nope Rapid doesnt work on RAID volumes but seriously if you have 6 SSD in RAID 0 consider an external raid controller to get the most from them..
Just a lazy crop from my phone

But using same benchmark


----------



## chronicfx

For games write speed is not a big deal to me. I used primo cache with a dedicated 6gb of my 16gb And that worked really nice. Maybe I will get that again. Have you tried primo cache yet?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> For games write speed is not a big deal to me. I used primo cache with a dedicated 6gb of my 16gb And that worked really nice. Maybe I will get that again. Have you tried primo cache yet?


I have used Primocache before and it does work on RAID 0 set ups,i find it usefull to reduce writes to the EVO drives as they are TLC type NAND which does have a shorter life span than MLC or SLC NAND. Primocache also helps speed up web browsing as well....great piece of software in my opinion:thumb:


----------



## Nark96

Sorry to be a bit of a b**** lol but what you gentlemen are talking about is waaaaaay off topic... no offence again


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol just a wee bit off topic


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Sorry to be a bit of a b**** lol but what you gentlemen are talking about is waaaaaay off topic... no offence again


No offence taken:thumb:back on topic then lol


----------



## Chris Ihao

I've just completed a 24 hour run 4.7 ghz on my 4790k. Voltage set to 1.300 in Bios, but 1.320 showing in Cpu-Z under load. Speedstep, EIST and all that stuff enabled. Max temperatures measured on my cpu was 79 C. through the whole period, with my new Cryorig R1 Universial. Personally I'm ok with that as temperatures have been quite high here in the apartment, with little fresh air coming in. I'm baffled over how simple it was to oc this time around, compared to the good ol' days. Here are some pics:



This is after 14 hours.



This an hour after completing the run. Was sleeping at the time it completed









Also, here is a pic of my case and setup:



Have a smashing saturday folks


----------



## sdmf74

hey Guys I haven't been here in a while been busy with my build, reinstalling windows and downloading all my games etc. I finally got to my overclock after reading up and found some good info but just thought I would see if you guys would answer a couple question, just need some opinions.

I was able to get some pretty good preliminary stable oc's (i7-4790k & Asus MVIIF) @ 47x & 48x even after overclocking my 16gb Trident X to spec 2400mhz but it seems at 49x I'm hittin a wall. My temps are great but I'm just about at my limit
for what I want to give my chip (voltage). My last attempt @ 49x was 1.365v (I backed off the mem to concentrate on the core first) I know this isn't an insane amount of vcore for 49x so I'm gonna bump it a couple more steps before I give up
but is there anything else you would recommend I also try?

For Instance for higher oc's what's the recommended adjustment analog/digital I/O voltage? I know all chips are different.
Should I enable VRM spread spectrum or leave @ auto?
SVID support is set to auto (bios says to disable when overclocking) should I?
What about CPU cache ratio? My other oc's seem to work well keeping it within 200-300 MHz of core multi
anything else?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> hey Guys I haven't been here in a while been busy with my build, reinstalling windows and downloading all my games etc. I finally got to my overclock after reading up and found some good info but just thought I would see if you guys would answer a couple question, just need some opinions.
> 
> I was able to get some pretty good preliminary stable oc's (i7-4790k & Asus MVIIF) @ 47x & 48x even after overclocking my 16gb Trident X to spec 2400mhz but it seems at 49x I'm hittin a wall. My temps are great but I'm just about at my limit
> for what I want to give my chip (voltage). My last attempt @ 49x was 1.365v (I backed off the mem to concentrate on the core first) I know this isn't an insane amount of vcore for 49x so I'm gonna bump it a couple more steps before I give up
> but is there anything else you would recommend I also try?
> 
> For Instance for higher oc's what's the recommended adjustment analog/digital I/O voltage? I know all chips are different.
> Should I enable VRM spread spectrum or leave @ auto?
> SVID support is set to auto (bios says to disable when overclocking) should I?
> What about CPU cache ratio? My other oc's seem to work well keeping it within 200-300 MHz of core multi
> anything else?


What Vccin are you running?


----------



## ehume

I drove into Pa to the Micro Center in St Davids, got myself an i7 4790k and mb. I have some low latency Mushkin RAM sticks to tide me over. I had a half-gig Samsung 840 EVO waiting. I bought a copy of Win 8.1-64 at MC with the other stuff. I already use my Seasonic 460 Watt fanless for testbeds.



I popped on my trusty Megahalems, with a couple of 140mm review fans -- a pair of 2000 rpm NF-A14's. Ready to go.

It turns out that my motherboard does not accept all SATA ports as hot-plugable out of the box. You must enter the BIO and set them. So this



Didn't work. So when I tried to to install Windows, although the system saw the drive, Windows told me it would not install to it. Moving the plug to one of the gray ports on the right fixed all that, and installation went quickly from there on out.

Once Win 8.1 was up, I installed a lot of my other stuff. One problem -- OCCT 3.1 freezes Win 8.1, and OCCT 4.41 does not produce log files. So I'm in a fix for recording temps and putting them in a spreadsheet, so can no longer calculate mean tempts that way.

Here is a shot of the nearly-completed system:



The problem came when I read the fine print (RTFM) and learned that the RAM needed to be in the first and third slots. That pushed the front fan way up. I'm hoping the ultra-low profile RAM I have on order will fix that.

I ran OCCT 4.41 with a small data set. That allows for a steady track. My max core temps ran 63-69c, at 4.4GHz on each core.

That's right: out of the box, the mb mildly OC'd the cpu. VID was 1.17-1.19v and Vcore ran up to 1.8-1.2v (much lower when not cranking). I checked the BIOS -- it was set that way. I ran TMonitor x 8; all 8 threads were at 4.4 GHz.

I haven't even started trying to OC this yet. That comes later. When I'm done with that I will join the club.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> What Vccin are you running?


cpu input voltage (VCCIN) is set to auto (1.856v) but I don't think that the issue doesn't bsod until during benchmark or stresstest

I just increased cpu analog/digital I/O voltage to 1.200v gonna see if that helps


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> cpu input voltage (VCCIN) is set to auto (1.856v) but I don't think that the issue doesn't bsod until during benchmark or stresstest
> 
> I just increased cpu analog/digital I/O voltage to 1.200v gonna see if that helps


Just thought I would ask as I have been reading on another forum that setting Vccin 0.1v above Vcore can improve stability on Devils Canyon only does not apply to Haswell.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Just thought I would ask as I have been reading on another forum that setting Vccin 0.1v above Vcore can improve stability on Devils Canyon only does not apply to Haswell.


oh right on, im fairly new to this, first time ocing on Haswell

Maybe I just need more Vcore. It's just a big amount up from my 48x oc but that's not unusual I suppose

Any other suggestions to achieve a higher oc on Devils Canyon? Anyone


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> oh right on, im fairly new to this, first time ocing on Haswell
> 
> Maybe I just need more Vcore. It's just a big amount up from my 48x oc but that's not unusual I suppose
> 
> Any other suggestions to achieve a higher oc on Devils Canyon? Anyone


Mine takes 1.38v at 4.9Ghz what was your Vcore at 4.8?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Mine takes 1.38v at 4.9Ghz what was your Vcore at 4.8?


48x @ 1.321v
Testing 49x @ 1.378v right now.

Is that your 24/7 oc? I am a little concerned about degredation going over 1.40v +

What was your 48x vcore @


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Just thought I would ask as I have been reading on another forum that setting Vccin 0.1v above Vcore can improve stability on Devils Canyon only does not apply to Haswell.


Have you tested that? I mean vccin 0.1v above vcore on DC chips? so far I was under impression that delta needs to be over 0.5v, but maybe I was looking in the wrong place (Haswell thread) ...


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> Have you tested that? I mean vccin 0.1v above vcore on DC chips? so far I was under impression that delta needs to be over 0.5v, but maybe I was looking in the wrong place (Haswell thread) ...


Is vccin the same as vrin? Silent says .4 above min. My vrin is 2.0v


----------



## mav451

Hey ehume - hopefully you get some better results with DC


----------



## Gabkicks

I'm at 4.7ghz 1.281v atm with all the power saving stuff, speedstep/adaptive voltage etc still on







i'M gonna see if ican lower voltage a bit and test some.


----------



## Chris Ihao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*
> 
> I'm at 4.7ghz 1.281v atm with all the power saving stuff, speedsaving etc still on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'M gonna see if ican lower voltage a bit and test some.


You should run a extended stress test. I got a crash after 6 hours of testing at 1.290 set in bios. 0.010 more, at a total of 1.300 (but there is some throttling to 1.320 in actual usage), everything was ok for 24 hours









How long did you stress test for, and with which program btw?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris Ihao*
> 
> You should run a extended stress test. I got a crash after 6 hours of testing at 1.290 set in bios. 0.010 more, at a total of 1.300 (but there is some throttling to 1.320 in actual usage), everything was ok for 24 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long did you stress test for, and with which program btw?


throttling at 1.32? What cooler?


----------



## Chris Ihao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> throttling at 1.32? What cooler?


Ah. Sorry, a small brain dysfunction going on there. Not throttling but spiking. I mean that it boosts the voltage a bit automatically under load (from 1.300 to 1.320), which seems to be rather common judging from earlier experiences. Is spiking a correct term to use? Dont remember as its been a while.

Edit: Oh, and thanks to the guy/gal who gave me that rep up there, whoever you were. In case you didnt know, you have to write up your name if you want the receiver to know who gave the rep.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Is vccin the same as vrin? Silent says .4 above min. My vrin is 2.0v


yeah, on GB boards VRIN = VCCIN. I have mine at 1.8v stock, 1.9v closer to 1.30v vcore and above that I use 2.0v ...
update bios, early GB bioses had issue with bumping vcore up to 1.40v for K-sku chips.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris Ihao*
> 
> Ah. Sorry, a small brain dysfunction going on there. Not throttling but spiking. I mean that it boosts the voltage a bit automatically under load (from 1.300 to 1.320), which seems to be rather common judging from earlier experiences. Is spiking a correct term to use? Dont remember as its been a while.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and thanks to the guy/gal who gave me that rep up there, whoever you were. In case you didnt know, you have to write up your name if you want the receiver to know who gave the rep.


that small .020 spike is normal under load. I have 1.296v set in bios but it can go up to 1.312 when Im stress testing.


----------



## Gabkicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris Ihao*
> 
> You should run a extended stress test. I got a crash after 6 hours of testing at 1.290 set in bios. 0.010 more, at a total of 1.300 (but there is some throttling to 1.320 in actual usage), everything was ok for 24 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long did you stress test for, and with which program btw?


i am watching Invicta right now, but I've done a few 3dmark runs. next I will do x264 fhd bench, intelburntest for a bit, and then p95 mebbe. i dont remember if p95 is bad for haswell or not i haveto read up.


----------



## Chris Ihao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*
> 
> i am watching Invicta right now, but I've done a few 3dmark runs. next I will do x264 fhd bench, intelburntest for a bit, and then p95 mebbe. i dont remember if p95 is bad for haswell or not i haveto read up.


I've read that p95 has a tendency to cause even bigger voltage spikes than normal, although I dont know that much about it (personally I use Intel extreme tuning utility which supposedly use the p95 engine). My point is that I would really test it for prolonged runs before lowering voltage, as having stuff freeze up due to lack of juice in critical moments suck)


----------



## Gabkicks

^ yeah i was thinking it would suck if it happened during something important hehe. my vid is 1.25v


----------



## Chris Ihao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*
> 
> ^ yeah i was thinking it would suck if it happened during something important hehe. my vid is 1.25v


Ok. I got a vid of 1.096, for reference.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> 48x @ 1.321v
> Testing 49x @ 1.378v right now.
> 
> Is that your 24/7 oc? I am a little concerned about degredation going over 1.40v +
> 
> What was your 48x vcore @


No my 24/7 overclock is [email protected] on water


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> No my 24/7 overclock is [email protected] on water


scracy, what was stable VID for your 4.7Ghz, something that can pass 4 loops of x264 for instance. asking because I've got my chip stable at 4.7GHz even on offsets with C-states enabled, VID 1.27v (with C-states disabled and fixed vcore even 1.26v is OK), but for life of me I cannot make 4.8Ghz stable ... wondering if that is my chip or something about my board (GA-Z97X-UD5H) ... the only way to stabilize 4.8GHz on my 4970K is turn off C-states and pump it with 1.37v vcore ... now see, the step between 4.7GHz vs 4.8GHz, hence my question.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> Have you tested that? I mean vccin 0.1v above vcore on DC chips? so far I was under impression that delta needs to be over 0.5v, but maybe I was looking in the wrong place (Haswell thread) ...


No i was at work when i found a thread on HWBOT forums posted by Splave in regards to 0.1V above Vcore for Vccin/Vrin so i havent tried it yet. Intel do state 400 to 500mV above Vcore for Vccin but that applies to Haswell and may not apply to Devils Canyon.
Same architecture but slightly different power delivery...
Update: Just ran Cinebench R11.5 and Bitdefender Antivirus scan with Vccin/[email protected] ,[email protected] ,[email protected] 4.8Ghz core speed/4.3Ghz cache...seems to be stable so far with even lower temps:thumb:
Update: XTU stability test for 1 hour with above settings passed


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> scracy, what was stable VID for your 4.7Ghz, something that can pass 4 loops of x264 for instance. asking because I've got my chip stable at 4.7GHz even on offsets with C-states enabled, VID 1.27v (with C-states disabled and fixed vcore even 1.26v is OK), but for life of me I cannot make 4.8Ghz stable ... wondering if that is my chip or something about my board (GA-Z97X-UD5H) ... the only way to stabilize 4.8GHz on my 4970K is turn off C-states and pump it with 1.37v vcore ... now see, the step between 4.7GHz vs 4.8GHz, hence my question.


Honestly i have never tried 4.7Ghz with my chip,I had 3x4770K before so I had an idea where to start Vcore wise,I was always aiming for a stable 4.8Ghz and that's what I got at 1.33V with c states enabled,by stable I mean XTU stress test stable,AIDA64 stress test and Cinebench R11.5 stable,personally don't see the point of hours and hours of Prime 95 especially with Haswell. 1.37V isnt that high for 4.8Ghz some Devils Canyon top out at 4.7Ghz,silicone lottery still applies. It could also be that your CPU doesn't scale very well voltage wise,most guides seems to suggest keeping Vcore below 1.45V so with decent cooling and if temps aren't an issue I wouldn't be too concerned about 1.37V


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> No i was at work when i found a thread on HWBOT forums posted by Splave in regards to 0.1V above Vcore for Vccin/Vrin so i havent tried it yet. Intel do state 400 to 500mV above Vcore for Vccin but that applies to Haswell and may not apply to Devils Canyon.
> Same architecture but slightly different power delivery...


Yeah, I agree with slightly different power delivery. However what bugs me in this statement (vrin 0.1 above) is that would mean lowering vrin down to say 1.4v instead of default 1.8v, is this what the guy suggested in HWbot or they were talking about LN2 and vcore reaching 1.7v (and so vrin staying at 1.8v) ?
just wondering. it would also help if you could link the source, so we all could take a look








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Honestly i have never tried 4.7Ghz with my chip,I had 3x4770K before so I had an idea where to start Vcore wise,I was always aiming for a stable 4.8Ghz and that's what I got at 1.33V with c states enabled,by stable I mean XTU stress test stable,AIDA64 stress test and Cinebench R11.5 stable,personally don't see the point of hours and hours of Prime 95 especially with Haswell. 1.37V isnt that high for 4.8Ghz some Devils Canyon top out at 4.7Ghz,silicone lottery still applies. It could also be that your CPU doesn't scale very well voltage wise,most guides seems to suggest keeping Vcore below 1.45V so with decent cooling and if temps aren't an issue I wouldn't be too concerned about 1.37V


yes, I am not too concerned about voltage, temps are in check too, problem is that I can't use C-states with it and so I don't want such OC for daily running. I kind of still hope it's something about BIOS making it run that high on vcore, but ti could very well be CPU that poorly scales voltage above 47x multi.
I do not bother anymore with linpack testing or prime95 at all. I play around mostly with Cinebench, XTU and x264 (in that order) stress tests nowadays.
Linpack generates ridiculous amounts of heat even at 47x multi (vcore YMMV) and I always hated prime95 because it was taking forever to prove anything and nowadays temps are also high under new prime.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> Yeah, I agree with slightly different power delivery. However what bugs me in this statement (vrin 0.1 above) is that would mean lowering vrin down to say 1.4v instead of default 1.8v, is this what the guy suggested in HWbot or they were talking about LN2 and vcore reaching 1.7v (and so vrin staying at 1.8v) ?
> just wondering. it would also help if you could link the source, so we all could take a look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, I am not too concerned about voltage, temps are in check too, problem is that I can't use C-states with it and so I don't want such OC for daily running. I kind of still hope it's something about BIOS making it run that high on vcore, but ti could very well be CPU that poorly scales voltage above 47x multi.
> I do not bother anymore with linpack testing or prime95 at all. I play around mostly with Cinebench, XTU and x264 (in that order) stress tests nowadays.
> Linpack generates ridiculous amounts of heat even at 47x multi (vcore YMMV) and I always hated prime95 because it was taking forever to prove anything and nowadays temps are also high under new prime.


Try this link
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=108373
The way I read that they are testing on air but also referring to cold bug (CB) which suggests LN2


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Try this link
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=108373
> The way I read that they are testing on air


thank you, will have a read tomorrow. off to bed now.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Ok so since I have always been lucky with gigabyte and got 5GHz easily I went with them again http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128700 hope i struck gold again. I was going to go with the asus formula vii however I have had horrible luck with asus and so chose this.


----------



## theor14

Got my L420 4790k in, looking mediocre so far stock vcore if 1.25, runs 4.4 on all cores at 1.2v with 2666 memory stable while I was testing before putting my water cooling loop back in. Bleeding then I can actually start pushing it. Running maximus vii gene in aero cool DS cube modded to hold 4x120 mm of radiator space also got an r9 290x in loop so temps will be interesting.


----------



## gizmo83

Hi just waiting for my l4 4790k but i read this article:http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/6486/intel-4790k-devil-s-canyon-s-spec-sr219-cpu-overclocking-report/index5.html
l3 or l4 is only a case if you take a good cpu and oc possibility is not related to low vcore in idle..


----------



## sun100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Ok so since I have always been lucky with gigabyte and got 5GHz easily I went with them again http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128700 hope i struck gold again. I was going to go with the asus formula vii however I have had horrible luck with asus and so chose this.


Hah, i bought exactly the same model and guess what i got? Damaged CPU pins straight out of the box. And i'm not talking 1-2 pins, it was like entire rows of them gone.

Called customer support of a retailer i purchased it, get response how "every mobo is laser checked before packaging" and how "gigabyte would never RMA the mobo to them" so it must be my faulty way of installing the CPU. Little was it worth that not only i didnt try to install the CPU but my i5 was actually still on the way and haven't actually recieved it.

3rd time i bought Gigabyte board, 3rd time i get issues with it. Ended up threatening the retailer with court and they gave me like 95% discount on any other board i buy, so i went with MSI.

Good luck buddy


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sun100*
> 
> Hah, i bought exactly the same model and guess what i got? Damaged CPU pins straight out of the box. And i'm not talking 1-2 pins, it was like entire rows of them gone.
> 
> Called customer support of a retailer i purchased it, get response how "every mobo is laser checked before packaging" and how "gigabyte would never RMA the mobo to them" so it must be my faulty way of installing the CPU. Little was it worth that not only i didnt try to install the CPU but my i5 was actually still on the way and haven't actually recieved it.
> 
> 3rd time i bought Gigabyte board, 3rd time i get issues with it. Ended up threatening the retailer with court and they gave me like 95% discount on any other board i buy, so i went with MSI.
> 
> Good luck buddy


MSI motherboards are trash no offence lol...







you should have gone with Asus. I've been buying boards from them ever since I started building computers and not one has failed on me







Gigabyte on the other hand is the luck of the draw, if you're lucky you get a really good board with no issues, if you're not so lucky you end up with a board full of problems or one that is just DOA as soon as you take it out of the box. But personally, unless other companies improve their QC and functionality with their motherboards, I'm sticking with Asus.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> MSI motherboards are trash no offence lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should have gone with Asus. I've been buying boards from them ever since I started building computers and not one has failed on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte on the other hand is the luck of the draw, if you're lucky you get a really good board with no issues, if you're not so lucky you end up with a board full of problems or one that is just DOA as soon as you take it out of the box. But personally, unless other companies improve their QC and functionality with their motherboards, I'm sticking with Asus.


Agreed MSI aren't much chop but if I didn't have Z87 and needed a Z97 board I would go with AsRock Z97 extreme 6 fantastic value for money and great all round board in my opinion.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Agreed MSI aren't much chop but if I didn't have Z87 and needed a Z97 board I would go with AsRock Z97 extreme 6 fantastic value for money and great all round board in my opinion.


Personally I'm not too fond of AsRock boards either they're generally quite cheaply made and designed, a lot of them are DOA out of the box and a lot of people just have a lot of issues with them. So again, I'd still stick with Asus. Each to their own though


----------



## sun100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> MSI motherboards are trash no offence lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should have gone with Asus. I've been buying boards from them ever since I started building computers and not one has failed on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte on the other hand is the luck of the draw, if you're lucky you get a really good board with no issues, if you're not so lucky you end up with a board full of problems or one that is just DOA as soon as you take it out of the box. But personally, unless other companies improve their QC and functionality with their motherboards, I'm sticking with Asus.


I actually was die-hard Asus fan, never had a failed motherboard (sold thousands as well) , but the store where i was purchasing at didn´t have any decent model in stock, so i chose MSI. I know it's poopy , but beats my bad luck with Gigabyte xD

Hate the UEFI bios tho, cant enter it via HDMI and TV ..


----------



## coolhandluke41

spreadsheet will only allow 5.2 so I will just leave it here


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sun100*
> 
> I actually was die-hard Asus fan, never had a failed motherboard (sold thousands as well) , but the store where i was purchasing at didn´t have any decent model in stock, so i chose MSI. I know it's poopy , but beats my bad luck with Gigabyte xD
> 
> Hate the UEFI bios tho, cant enter it via HDMI and TV ..


Haha fair enough







but you should have just ordered one off Amazon or some other online store


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sun100*
> 
> I actually was die-hard Asus fan, never had a failed motherboard (sold thousands as well) , but the store where i was purchasing at didn´t have any decent model in stock, so i chose MSI. I know it's poopy , but beats my bad luck with Gigabyte xD
> 
> *Hate the UEFI bios tho, cant enter it via HDMI and TV ..*


This is mostly due to the fact HDMI comes to life with a driver.
Cuz the BIOS ain't got the driver running TV will stay black / no signal.

Certain ATI cards can work without a driver tho! If I remember correctly my R9 290X was capable of doing so.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sun100*
> 
> Hah, i bought exactly the same model and guess what i got? Damaged CPU pins straight out of the box. And i'm not talking 1-2 pins, it was like entire rows of them gone.
> 
> Called customer support of a retailer i purchased it, get response how "every mobo is laser checked before packaging" and how "gigabyte would never RMA the mobo to them" so it must be my faulty way of installing the CPU. Little was it worth that not only i didnt try to install the CPU but my i5 was actually still on the way and haven't actually recieved it.
> 
> 3rd time i bought Gigabyte board, 3rd time i get issues with it. Ended up threatening the retailer with court and they gave me like 95% discount on any other board i buy, so i went with MSI.
> 
> Good luck buddy


always record your unboxing of a sealed product.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> always record your unboxing of a sealed product.


No offence, but that's a stupid suggestion lol, imagine if you had to do that every time :/ would be a pain in the butt haha! best thing to do is just purchase computer components from well known retailers i.e. Amazon direct, Ebuyer, Dabs, Newegg, Overclockers, TigerDirect etc they usually accept returns quibble free and exchange it with whatever you want, at least for me this has always worked







I get most of my stuff from Amazon and have had no issues with computer parts ever since I've started building them, not one single DOA component.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> No offence, but that's a stupid suggestion lol, imagine if you had to do that every time :/ would be a pain in the butt haha! best thing to do is just purchase computer components from well known retailers i.e. Amazon direct, Ebuyer, Dabs, Newegg, Overclockers, TigerDirect etc they usually accept returns quibble free and exchange it with whatever you want, at least for me this has always worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get most of my stuff from Amazon and have had no issues with computer parts ever since I've started building them, not one single DOA component.


Well firstly, the effort of recording your unboxing isn't painful at all. You literally hit record on a recording device of your choice, then open the box. If that's too painful, maybe building PC's isn't for you









Secondly, just because you've perceived a process as hard, doesn't make it stupid at all. What's most people will tell you is stupid is getting into arguments with retailers, e-tailers, or manufacturers who claim user damage when you try to return a DOA product. Recording unboxings has saved me countless times from trying to argue he-said-she-said with companies who don't want to take a hit on their profits.

Thirdly, not everyone is going to have the option of purchasing from select retailers, nor are the retailers always the problem (as has been mentioned previously, some people may have issues with the manufacturers themselves).


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Well firstly, the effort of recording your unboxing isn't painful at all. You literally hit record on a recording device of your choice, then open the box. If that's too painful, maybe building PC's isn't for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, just because you've perceived a process as hard, doesn't make it stupid at all. What's most people will tell you is stupid is getting into arguments with retailers, e-tailers, or manufacturers who claim user damage when you try to return a DOA product. Recording unboxings has saved me countless times from trying to argue he-said-she-said with companies who don't want to take a hit on their profits.
> 
> Thirdly, not everyone is going to have the option of purchasing from select retailers, nor are the retailers always the problem (as has been mentioned previously, some people may have issues with the manufacturers themselves).


Fair enough about retailers/etailers not being available/ and not being accessible in all countries, but to record an unboxing of every component you purchase is stupidity imo, it's just not convenient. Each to their own though. Oh and building PC's is the easy part lol







sometimes getting things out of the box/ its packaging is more difficult


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Well firstly, the effort of recording your unboxing isn't painful at all. You literally hit record on a recording device of your choice, then open the box. If that's too painful, maybe building PC's isn't for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, just because you've perceived a process as hard, doesn't make it stupid at all. What's most people will tell you is stupid is getting into arguments with retailers, e-tailers, or manufacturers who claim user damage when you try to return a DOA product. Recording unboxings has saved me countless times from trying to argue he-said-she-said with companies who don't want to take a hit on their profits.
> 
> Thirdly, not everyone is going to have the option of purchasing from select retailers, nor are the retailers always the problem (as has been mentioned previously, some people may have issues with the manufacturers themselves).


Such as us Aussies that live in the 2 dollar shop lol you would be amazed at how much hardware we miss out on and the prices we have to pay,we call it the Australia tax!


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Such as us Aussies that live in the 2 dollar shop lol you would be amazed at how much hardware we miss out on and the prices we have to pay,we call it the Australia tax!


Yeah I know what you mean, a lot of computer components are reaaaaally expensive in the UK as well compared to the US... I feel your pain


----------



## sun100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> always record your unboxing of a sealed product.


Yep, lesson learned. I recorded the unboxing of replacement board all the way from opening the postal package.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> This is mostly due to the fact HDMI comes to life with a driver.
> Cuz the BIOS ain't got the driver running TV will stay black / no signal.
> 
> Certain ATI cards can work without a driver tho! If I remember correctly my R9 290X was capable of doing so.


Yeah true, i got R9 290 and it does get into the BIOS, but resolution is messed up and whatever i click the BIOS freezes straight away. Same thing with integrated HDMI. Only solution was to plug in VGA cable to tv from built in card (the dvi/vga adapter for my R9 dont fit and TV dont have DVI







) and use BIOS as usual.
Read on few forums that pretty much everyone has same issue on some or nearly all models of UEFI boards. :/


----------



## friend'scatdied

Since the 4790K is the fastest out-of-box Intel CPU since forever, I'm just trying to reduce its power envelope instead of trying to make it faster:

http://valid.x86.fr/qexf86
My temperatures are indeed "bad" but it's the best I can manage right now on a H80i with quiet fan settings in a SG08.

For some reason it doesn't like IBT v2.54 at around the 8th pass of Very High. Temps still stay under 80'C but the system "freezes" without BSOD. P95 27.7.2 runs all day in Blend or Small FFT modes.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> think you got a rawr deal mine is pretty good same batch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( I did go through 4 cpus though)


Found your message here when I entered the batch numbers.
Was quite happy to see you have it running 4.9 @ 1.35V

No way mine was capable of doing so.
Currenty got another one which will go back tomorrow.
Will order a new one and lets hope for the best.


----------



## Chris Ihao

Defeat. I were running my 4790k happily at 4.7ghz with a vcore of 1.32, *until* x264 entered the room. Intel extreme tuning utility (24/7 run), several 3dmark runs, Cinebench and long sessions of Battlefield 4 and Farcry 3 obviosuly didnt even scratch the surface of how potentially unstable my oc was. Before even completing 1 loop, x264 said "die fool!", and although I have been able to do some longer runs after upping the vcore (up to around 1.350), something just doesnt feel alright as I experience small quirks here and there. Having also tried overriding vccin to 2.000 when running 1.350 voltages, but still getting crashes (with around 78-82c. Temps on mu cores), i think its time to take one step back for my 24/7 and go to 4.6ghz instead. Right now x264 is chugging along happily with a vid set to 1.250 and a vcore of 1.272, at approximately 8 Celcius lower temps than at 4.7. Although I had a good stock vid (1.09), and I felt I had acceptable temps of 80c, I am beginning to think that I have hit my wall with my air setup.

Although x264 ruined my day somewhat, I admire it highly for what it has done. As I occasionally do video editing as a hobby, x264 is a much better indication of what my computer is able to handle than anything else. Respect







4.6 it is then!

Btw, could you guys imagine a better use for an ipad while laying sick in bed, away from the computer?



Nope, didnt think so







Using splashtop to stream my desktop to my Ipad. Could even monitor from anywhere in the world if I wanted to, if I subscribe to a monthly fee, but I think Ill just stay on my local network for now


----------



## fleetfeather

I used Teamviewer to monitor my 780 Ti mining clients when I was over in Japan skiing in February. Started new clients and adjusted my overclocks live from the hotel wifi on my iphone.









(Teamviewer is free)


----------



## dante`afk

nvm wrong page


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sun100*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Ok so since I have always been lucky with gigabyte and got 5GHz easily I went with them again http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128700 hope i struck gold again. I was going to go with the asus formula vii however I have had horrible luck with asus and so chose this.
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, i bought exactly the same model and guess what i got? Damaged CPU pins straight out of the box. And i'm not talking 1-2 pins, it was like entire rows of them gone.
> 
> Called customer support of a retailer i purchased it, get response how "every mobo is laser checked before packaging" and how "gigabyte would never RMA the mobo to them" so it must be my faulty way of installing the CPU. Little was it worth that not only i didnt try to install the CPU but my i5 was actually still on the way and haven't actually recieved it.
> 
> 3rd time i bought Gigabyte board, 3rd time i get issues with it. Ended up threatening the retailer with court and they gave me like 95% discount on any other board i buy, so i went with MSI.
> 
> Good luck buddy
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sun100*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> always record your unboxing of a sealed product.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, lesson learned. I recorded the unboxing of replacement board all the way from opening the postal package.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> This is mostly due to the fact HDMI comes to life with a driver.
> Cuz the BIOS ain't got the driver running TV will stay black / no signal.
> 
> Certain ATI cards can work without a driver tho! If I remember correctly my R9 290X was capable of doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah true, i got R9 290 and it does get into the BIOS, but resolution is messed up and whatever i click the BIOS freezes straight away. Same thing with integrated HDMI. Only solution was to plug in VGA cable to tv from built in card (the dvi/vga adapter for my R9 dont fit and TV dont have DVI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and use BIOS as usual.
> Read on few forums that pretty much everyone has same issue on some or nearly all models of UEFI boards. :/
Click to expand...

every Gigabyte board I have had has been a excellent board. I think they sent you a used board that was returned. I have excellent luck with Gigabyte and horrible luck with Asus so i'm sticking with asus.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I have excellent luck with Gigabyte and horrible luck with Asus so i'm sticking with asus.


LOL


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> LOL


I'm sure he means he's sticking with Gigabyte







don't you djthrottleboi? man where you been ????


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure he means he's sticking with Gigabyte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't you djthrottleboi? man where you been ????
Click to expand...

yeah i meant gigabyte and i been on a tablet which I hate typing on so i rebuilt a 775 rig using random components I have and installed ubuntu 14.04 lts just so I can get back. well it was a server build to replace my server thats currently down but i installed ubuntu desktop on top of the server. can't wait to get the hp proliant dl360 g4 back up and running though.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah i meant gigabyte and i been on a tablet which I hate typing on so i rebuilt a 775 rig using random components I have and installed ubuntu 14.04 lts just so I can get back. well it was a server build to replace my server thats currently down but i installed ubuntu desktop on top of the server.


Ahhh nice good old reliable LGA 775 haha, what's it running? and hmmm yeah I figured as much, that's why you aint been talking to me on steam for so long aha


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah i meant gigabyte and i been on a tablet which I hate typing on so i rebuilt a 775 rig using random components I have and installed ubuntu 14.04 lts just so I can get back. well it was a server build to replace my server thats currently down but i installed ubuntu desktop on top of the server.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh nice good old reliable LGA 775 haha, what's it running? and hmmm yeah I figured as much, that's why you aint been talking to me on steam for so long aha
Click to expand...

pentium e5800 dual core on a oem gateway mobo i had laying around i thinks it is from the sx2803. no clue though. I don't even know where i got this cpu from so it may have came with the mobo and i have 3 xeons and 5 celeron 450's laying around to try as well. however the xeon mod won't work with this board i don't think as i can't mod the bios. or at least don't know how to pull and flash the bios from a oem mobo. I would have installed windows 7 but i cant find my disks. BTW I have steam on here as well. I don't have enough room to put thing kingpin in though.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> pentium e5800 dual core on a oem gateway mobo i had laying around i thinks it is from the sx2803. no clue though. I don't even know where i got this cpu from so it may have came with the mobo and i have 3 xeons and 5 celeron 450's laying around to try as well. however the xeon mod won't work with this board i don't think as i can't mod the bios. or at least don't know how to pull and flash the bios from a oem mobo. I would have installed windows 7 but i cant find my disks. BTW I have steam on here as well. I don't have enough room to put thing kingpin in though.


Sign in and we can talk more







don't wanna take this thread off topic







but damnnn that Kingpin would be a massive bottleneck


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> pentium e5800 dual core on a oem gateway mobo i had laying around i thinks it is from the sx2803. no clue though. I don't even know where i got this cpu from so it may have came with the mobo and i have 3 xeons and 5 celeron 450's laying around to try as well. however the xeon mod won't work with this board i don't think as i can't mod the bios. or at least don't know how to pull and flash the bios from a oem mobo. I would have installed windows 7 but i cant find my disks. BTW I have steam on here as well. I don't have enough room to put thing kingpin in though.
> 
> 
> 
> Sign in and we can talk more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't wanna take this thread off topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but damnnn that Kingpin would be a massive bottleneck
Click to expand...

lol ikr and been signed in a long time ago.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Since the 4790K is the fastest out-of-box Intel CPU since forever, I'm just trying to reduce its power envelope instead of trying to make it faster:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qexf86
> My temperatures are indeed "bad" but it's the best I can manage right now on a H80i with quiet fan settings in a SG08.
> 
> For some reason it doesn't like IBT v2.54 at around the 8th pass of Very High. Temps still stay under 80'C but the system "freezes" without BSOD. P95 27.7.2 runs all day in Blend or Small FFT modes.


Try and use Prime 27.9 at least.. Prime 28.5 is always an option as you can stop it from using FMA3.

Freezing without BSOD is most likely due to cache problem, lack of volts for multi you've got.


----------



## Chris Ihao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I used Teamviewer to monitor my 780 Ti mining clients when I was over in Japan skiing in February. Started new clients and adjusted my overclocks live from the hotel wifi on my iphone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Teamviewer is free)


Yeah. Probably a good, free solution when doing this over the internet. I'm really happy about Splashtop's rapid update frequency though. I can almost play certain games on my ipad due to this, although I guess I wont be doing that often though. When I bought Splashtop 2 today it was about 5,5 dollars directly converted from nok. Not shabby for a good local solution, considering how many hundreds of dollars I have spent on this hobby just these last months.


----------



## TPCbench

I got a poor OC chip. My Pentium G3258 @ 4.3 GHz needs 1.325 Vcore / 1.990 VRIN to be stable in x264 Stability Test v2

Core temp reaches ~70 C during gaming. Actual values during load for Vcore and VRIN are *1.344 V* and *2.004 V*, respectively. There is no throttling even when stress testing. Core temp reaches ~75 C when running x264 Stability Test v2

Are those voltages safe for 24/7 use ? How long before degradation kicks in ?

I used HWiNFO to monitor temps and voltages

Thanks


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> I got a poor OC chip. My Pentium G3258 @ 4.3 GHz needs 1.325 Vcore / 1.990 VRIN to be stable in x264 Stability Test v2
> 
> Core temp reaches ~70 C during gaming. Actual values during load for Vcore and VRIN are *1.344 V* and *2.004 V*, respectively. There is no throttling even when stress testing. Core temp reaches ~75 C when running x264 Stability Test v2
> 
> Are those voltages safe for 24/7 use ? How long before degradation kicks in ?
> 
> I used HWiNFO to monitor temps and voltages
> 
> Thanks


I can tell you from experience that you got a not-so-great chip. Mine runs at ~4.6 with 1.319v. Better luck next time? As for lifespan, as long as you're keeping it cool, I don't think I'd expect too much trouble for a while, although personally, that's about as high as I'd run it for a 24/7 oc.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> I got a poor OC chip. My Pentium G3258 @ 4.3 GHz needs 1.325 Vcore / 1.990 VRIN to be stable in x264 Stability Test v2
> 
> Core temp reaches ~70 C during gaming. Actual values during load for Vcore and VRIN are *1.344 V* and *2.004 V*, respectively. There is no throttling even when stress testing. Core temp reaches ~75 C when running x264 Stability Test v2
> 
> Are those voltages safe for 24/7 use ? How long before degradation kicks in ?
> 
> I used HWiNFO to monitor temps and voltages
> 
> Thanks


Which cooler are you using? I would say that is safe. I run mine at 4.6 at 1.42 usually emulating and videos.


----------



## sdmf74

Still trying to dial this 4790k in @ 49x. Bout to hit 1.4v though so Im thinkin it aint gonna happen. I was hopin to use 48x for 24/7 and benchmark only with the 49x oc. damn shame cause temps are great. Realbench keeps trippin it up @ 49x


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Still trying to dial this 4790k in @ 49x. Bout to hit 1.4v though so Im thinkin it aint gonna happen. I was hopin to use 48x for 24/7 and benchmark only with the 49x oc. damn shame cause temps are great. Realbench keeps trippin it up @ 49x


Even if its stable at 1.42v thats a little more than I would put to it for regular use. I take whats closer to 1.3v.

Setting up the profile at that voltage to use for benching shouldn't hurt it too bad though.

I stopped at 4.7 @ 1.296v because 4.8 is going to need more than 1.35v for my 4790k.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Even if its stable at 1.42v thats a little more than I would put to it for regular use. I take whats closer to 1.3v.
> 
> Setting up the profile at that voltage to use for benching shouldn't hurt it too bad though.
> 
> I stopped at 4.7 @ 1.296v because 4.8 is going to need more than 1.35v for my 4790k.


Yeah I decided to stick with 48x @ 1.32v my only issue now is if I go with a native cach ratio and auto setting for cpu cache voltage my mobo is giving it 1.4v I may have to settle for 46 or 47 cache ratio cause I dont think I can get the
voltage down much by manually settting it & retaining stability.

Asus recommends 1.30v or less for 24/7 use ( cache voltage)


----------



## Dave65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Its your mx4. You shouldn't compromise and go without clu after doing all that work. Regular TIM will not handle the W/CM^2 these chips put out


You was right, CLU did the trick..thanks much:thumb:


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Yeah I decided to stick with 48x @ 1.32v my only issue now is if I go with a native cach ratio and auto setting for cpu cache voltage my mobo is giving it 1.4v I may have to settle for 46 or 47 cache ratio cause I dont think I can get the
> voltage down much by manually settting it & retaining stability.
> 
> Asus recommends 1.30v or less for 24/7 use ( cache voltage)


i am running my cache at 4.2ghz @ 1.150v. I just do not see any improvement running it higher.

You might get 4.9 stable if you drop cache to 40x.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave65*
> 
> You was right, CLU did the trick..thanks much:thumb:


Big difference? I wish I could, I am actually voltage limited.


----------



## Dave65

Yes, huge difference, [email protected] 1.270 and the highest I have seen is 77 while running Intel Burn Test on Very High..Before it would go right to 100 as soon as it hit 100% CPU usage..

Still fiddling with voltages, can probably do better..I will probably take the heat spreader off when I get the hardware to mod my H100i.


----------



## chronicfx

Glad to hear it! Going bare die should gain you a couple degrees if your ihs has a concave shape to it from the vice, otherwise technically should be identical. The vice only method you used should not harm the heatsink at all since you aren't pinching the ihs, but the hammer/wood method requires pinching the ihs in a vice which could warp it a bit.


----------



## Dave65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Glad to hear it! Going bare die should gain you a couple degrees if your ihs has a concave shape to it from the vice, otherwise technically should be identical. The vice only method you used should not harm the heatsink at all since you aren't pinching the ihs, but the hammer/wood method requires pinching the ihs in a vice which could warp it a bit.


Didn't use the vise method, I used a razor blade!


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave65*
> 
> Didn't use the vise method, I used a razor blade!


Nice to see some cowboys are still around. I did my ivy with a razor blade too. It is a great feeling when that lid pops!


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sun100*
> 
> Hah, i bought exactly the same model and guess what i got? Damaged CPU pins straight out of the box. And i'm not talking 1-2 pins, it was like entire rows of them gone.
> 
> Called customer support of a retailer i purchased it, get response how "every mobo is laser checked before packaging" and how "gigabyte would never RMA the mobo to them" so it must be my faulty way of installing the CPU. Little was it worth that not only i didnt try to install the CPU but my i5 was actually still on the way and haven't actually recieved it.
> 
> 3rd time i bought Gigabyte board, 3rd time i get issues with it. Ended up threatening the retailer with court and they gave me like 95% discount on any other board i buy, so i went with MSI.
> 
> Good luck buddy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> MSI motherboards are trash no offence lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should have gone with Asus. I've been buying boards from them ever since I started building computers and not one has failed on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte on the other hand is the luck of the draw, if you're lucky you get a really good board with no issues, if you're not so lucky you end up with a board full of problems or one that is just DOA as soon as you take it out of the box. But personally, unless other companies improve their QC and functionality with their motherboards, I'm sticking with Asus.


damm things go trippy.
so he's got troubles with gigabyte and bought msi,i have troubles with msi and i bought a gigabyte Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK.
i had msi z87 mpower ac, the ram didnt work in dual channel,only single,rma,then had asus max extreme vi had problems with booting (didnt read the cpu no bent pins on the socket),rma and i bought msi z97 xfailure ac and this too had same problems with booting,wont read the cpu (no bent pins on the socket)
so i got now this new giga and booted at first try.
??


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> damm things go trippy.
> so he's got troubles with gigabyte and bought msi,i have troubles with msi and i bought a gigabyte Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK.
> i had msi z87 mpower ac, the ram didnt work in dual channel,only single,rma,then had asus max extreme vi had problems with booting (didnt read the cpu no bent pins on the socket),rma and i bought msi z97 xfailure ac and this too had same problems with booting,wont read the cpu (no bent pins on the socket)
> so i got now this new giga and booted at first try.
> ??


maybe the boards that didn't read your CPU came with old factory BIOS not supporting it?

at least on ASUS ROG family you can update bios without CPU, using ROG Flashback method, all you need is power to MB and a USB stick formatted with FAT32 and a BIOS file according to special naming for your board (e.g. M5E.CAP for my former Maximus V Extreme).

Glad it worked on Gigabyte the first try, which BIOS are you running?


----------



## gizmo83

batch l424 here. default hit 80c with npctua dh14 and 1.19 vcore in full with linx 15000 stress test. noticed that tridentx set to 2400mhz 1.65v increase cpu temp.. temps seems to be high ?

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizmo83*
> 
> batch l424 here. default hit 80c with npctua dh14 and 1.19 vcore in full with linx 15000 stress test. noticed that tridentx set to 2400mhz 1.65v increase cpu temp.. temps seems to be high ?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


interested to see how this new batch overclocks. which board you have?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> maybe the boards that didn't read your CPU came with old factory BIOS not supporting it?
> 
> at least on ASUS ROG family you can update bios without CPU, using ROG Flashback method, all you need is power to MB and a USB stick formatted with FAT32 and a BIOS file according to special naming for your board (e.g. M5E.CAP for my former Maximus V Extreme).
> 
> Glad it worked on Gigabyte the first try, which BIOS are you running?


with z87 mobos had 4770k and latest bios,same for msi z97 xfailure ac with 4790k and latest bios.

on this giga all stock, i'll update later


----------



## Wirerat

All asus z87/z97 have bios flasback. Not just rog.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> All asus z87/z97 have bios flasback. Not just rog.


I don't think they 'all' do... most of the 'higher' end boards do, i.e. z87 pro, Z87 deluxe, the entire ROG range, same for the Z97 platform. The z87-a/k/c and the z97-a/k/c don't have this function I believe


----------



## fleetfeather

Every asus z87/z97 board except -A, -C, and -K have bios flashback

(AKA any board that is worth buying and overclocking on)


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I don't think they 'all' do... most of the 'higher' end boards do, i.e. z87 pro, Z87 deluxe, the entire ROG range, same for the Z97 platform. The z87-a/k and the z97-a/k don't have this function I believe


on this gigabyte shows a scary stock vcore 1.3v
with turbo off 4ghz 1.2v
i will try to update the bios


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Every asus z87/z97 board except -A, -C, and -K have bios flashback
> 
> (AKA any board that is worth buying and overclocking on)


Beat you to it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> on this gigabyte shows a scary stock vcore 1.3v
> with turbo off 4ghz 1.2v
> i will try to update the bios


That's a very high v-core for stock







yeah be sure to update the bios to the latest, and let us know what happens


----------



## Wirerat

I know my z87 plus does im checking to see if the A does. I have both.

At any rate its more than just rog.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I know my z87 plus does im checking to see if the A does. I have both.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*


LMAO


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I know my z87 plus does im checking to see if the A does. I have both.
> 
> At any rate its more than just rog.


Dude like I said all Asus Z87/Z97 boards have the bios flashback feature, apart from the Z87/97-A, K, C


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Dude like I said all Asus Z87/Z97 boards have the bios flashback feature, apart from the Z87/97-A, K, C


plus is the lowest one with it. Anyway its not limited to rog as it was suggested.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> with z87 mobos had 4770k and latest bios,same for msi z97 xfailure ac with 4790k and latest bios.
> 
> on this giga all stock, i'll update later


ok I see. missed that board was z87. I have a bad feeling that BIOS update on z87 for new chips might be only basic and poorly covering all models/batches (so or so for some, pretty bad for others).
same thing was with z68 boards and ivy bridge support, some vendors did a poor job on microcode updates for next gen processor ... some didn't do it at all ... lots of people back then noticed great overclocking improvements after swapping boards for z77. might be similar sotry all over again with z87 vs z97 and cpu generation change.
I am wondering if there will be more BIOS microcode updates coming regarding 4970k on z97 to improve stability/performance, I can only hope so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> All asus z87/z97 have bios flasback. Not just rog.


I don't think "all", but you are right not only ROG has that feature - and it's a great one for situation when board is shipped with too old BIOS revision to support the new CPU one has ... or when owner forgot to update BIOS before swapping the CPUs.


----------



## superV

bios updated from F3 to F5
bios stock vcore 0.995v on cpuz under load 1.12v
on msi xfailure ac bios stock 1.008v under load dont remember around 1.13v i think.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> bios updated from F3 to F5
> bios stock vcore 0.995v on cpuz under load 1.12v
> on msi xfailure ac bios stock 1.008v under load dont remember around 1.13v i think.


You got your new mobo?
Let me know how it goes!

I've been playing around with Samsung HCH9 2x 1GB 1333Mhz modules and look at the result:
http://hwbot.org/submission/2625102_

Love this €49 investment lol.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> ok I see. missed that board was z87. I have a bad feeling that BIOS update on z87 for new chips might be only basic and poorly covering all models/batches (so or so for some, pretty bad for others).
> same thing was with z68 boards and ivy bridge support, some vendors did a poor job on microcode updates for next gen processor ... some didn't do it at all ... lots of people back then noticed great overclocking improvements after swapping boards for z77. might be similar sotry all over again with z87 vs z97 and cpu generation change.
> I am wondering if there will be more BIOS microcode updates coming regarding 4970k on z97 to improve stability/performance, I can only hope so.
> I don't think "all", but you are right not only ROG has that feature - and it's a great one for situation when board is shipped with too old BIOS revision to support the new CPU one has ... or when owner forgot to update BIOS before swapping the CPUs.


But remember the microcode update has nothing to do with the board, it's to fix "errata's" on the CPU (or simply remove them like TSX). If you want the latest and greatest then head to the UBU tool, no need for manual updates in today's world anymore (or god forbid, rely on your mobo manufacturer to provide an update).


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> But remember the microcode update has nothing to do with the board, it's to fix "errata's" on the CPU (or simply remove them like TSX). If you want the latest and greatest then head to the UBU tool, no need for manual updates in today's world anymore (or god forbid, rely on your mobo manufacturer to provide an update).


interesting, thanks for pointing it out. I heard about BIOS modding tools before when I was using modded (by Garikfox) BIOSes with latest available OROM module for ASUS M5E board. didn't realized there was UBU tool out there to also cover different things like CPU microcode updates!
Might take a deeper look one day to see how latest available microcode update looks in UBU when compared to what Gigabyte is serving us officially in their BIOS ... Fernando (win-RAID forums) wrote the latest UBU contains Haswell 1C microcode updates and it seems the tool itself was dated 8/22/14.

EDIT:
patched latest official BIOS to latest CPU microcode update. no dice, my overclocking problem is still there, I guess it rules it out and ultimately points to a bad scaling CPU hmmm, OK, at least I tried


----------



## gizmo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gizmo83*
> 
> batch l424 here. default hit 80c with npctua dh14 and 1.19 vcore in full with linx 15000 stress test. noticed that tridentx set to 2400mhz 1.65v increase cpu temp.. temps seems to be high ?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> interested to see how this new batch overclocks. which board you have?
Click to expand...

i have msi mpower z97. with enanched turbo my cpu go easily to 4.4 ghz and 80c in full. when i disable enanched and enable only turbo boost the cpu go frequently to 4.2 ghz with 70c in full and in rare case to 4.4 ghz...it's normal? must i have to replace the tim?

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## gizmo83

my cpu is 0.715v in idle and 1.12v in full at default without turbo enanched..sorry for my bad english..

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## prescotter

I also have a MSI Mpiwer z97, Enhanched Turbo simply forces all CPU Cores to go to the default highest Turbo Multiplier available.
Default the CPU Turbo Frequency is different on the ammount of threads/cores being loaded, this functions forces all cores to the highest mp.


----------



## JackHarry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> that _should be_ a good batch. I have L420B755. hope you got a good sample from it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try the following:
> 4.7 @ 1.15
> 4.8 @ 1.25
> 4.9 @ 1.33
> 5.0 @ [depends on your mobo's power delivery]


Hey fleetfeather,

I've got a chance to buy that same batch # as yours,
How's it working for you now after having sometime, what's a good 24/7 OC? What do you use to cool?
I would also like to know what motherboard you're using (I wonder if motherboards have a role to play when overclocking) I'm considering THIS because I'm on a tight budget









Cheers


----------



## fleetfeather

Hello









My chip is not in use atm as I'm waiting on some new watercooling gear to arrive.

My chip is a quite a strong performer; it has no issue running 4.7 @ <1.2v (mine actually manages 4.7 @ 1.15v)

4.7 @ 1.20v should be very easy to stabilise. 4.8 @ 1.30v will also be quite easy.

I previously had an overkill custom loop setup, consisting of 1x120mm rad + 1x280mm rad + 1x240mm rad. Paired with 2 GTX 660's, my chip could reach up to 70C if I loaded up both GPUs and my CPU to unrealistic levels.

I previously used a Asus Maximus VII Gene mobo, but have since sold it and am moving into a Asus z87i-Pro instead.

That mobo you've chosen isn't a horrible board, but obviously at that price point you can't expect high-end power delivery components. Nevertheless, that board shouldn't have any issues trying to get 4.7 @ 1.20v stablised. Keep in mind there can always be some variance between chips , even when they come from the same batch.

If you managed to grab a chip from the same batch as me, I'd be really interested to hear your overclocking results. I've only seen 1 other result from the same batch as my chip, and it performed almost identically to mine.


----------



## JackHarry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My chip is not in use atm as I'm waiting on some new watercooling gear to arrive.
> 
> My chip is a quite a strong performer; it has no issue running 4.7 @ <1.2v (mine actually manages 4.7 @ 1.15v)
> 
> 4.7 @ 1.20v should be very easy to stabilise. 4.8 @ 1.30v will also be quite easy.
> 
> I previously had an overkill custom loop setup, consisting of 1x120mm rad + 1x280mm rad + 1x240mm rad. Paired with 2 GTX 660's, my chip could reach up to 70C if I loaded up both GPUs and my CPU to unrealistic levels.
> 
> I previously used a Asus Maximus VII Gene mobo, but have since sold it and am moving into a Asus z87i-Pro instead.
> 
> That mobo you've chosen isn't a horrible board, but obviously at that price point you can't expect high-end power delivery components. Nevertheless, that board shouldn't have any issues trying to get 4.7 @ 1.20v stablised. Keep in mind there can always be some variance between chips , even when they come from the same batch.
> 
> If you managed to grab a chip from the same batch as me, I'd be really interested to hear your overclocking results. I've only seen 1 other result from the same batch as my chip, and it performed almost identically to mine.


That's great to hear mate, thank you for the detailed response!

I just found out that you're on OCau as well where I've been asking Ratzz questions about this chip as well (little did I know it the same chip)









Then I will be going for that board. From your experience, should I go for this batch or have you seen better batches our there?

Also, with the amount of heat this can generate, do you think something like NH-U12P-SE2 will do? Reason being I can't fit something like the h100i in my current tower.


----------



## Dave65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Nice to see some cowboys are still around. I did my ivy with a razor blade too. It is a great feeling when that lid pops!


Yep, I have done quite a few now, never a problem, don't have the heart to do the vise method


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackHarry*
> 
> That's great to hear mate, thank you for the detailed response!
> 
> I just found out that you're on OCau as well where I've been asking Ratzz questions about this chip as well (little did I know it the same chip)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I will be going for that board. From your experience, should I go for this batch or have you seen better batches our there?
> 
> Also, with the amount of heat this can generate, do you think something like NH-U12P-SE2 will do? Reason being I can't fit something like the h100i in my current tower.


Yep, I bought Ratzz chip, so his chip = my chip







The other owner of the same batch# was on XtremeSystems forum iirc

I have seen comparable results for batch#'s similar to mine. SuperV (in this thread) has a similar chip with similar results. I haven't found anything significantly better than my current chip, yet!

Not too sure with that cooler. I suspect it would perform fine for 1.20v and under. It'd work very well indeed if you were up for delidding


----------



## gizmo83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> I also have a MSI Mpiwer z97, Enhanched Turbo simply forces all CPU Cores to go to the default highest Turbo Multiplier available.
> Default the CPU Turbo Frequency is different on the ammount of threads/cores being loaded, this functions forces all cores to the highest mp.


if i active only turbo boost with enhanced disabled the cpu under stress test load at 4.2 ghz on all core and not 4.4 that i have only with enhanced. it s normal? also with only turbo boos cpu z show meultiplier 8-44 but under linx load is 4.2 ghz...

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## glm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizmo83*
> 
> if i active only turbo boost with enhanced disabled the cpu under stress test load at 4.2 ghz on all core and not 4.4 that i have only with enhanced. it s normal? also with only turbo boos cpu z show meultiplier 8-44 but under linx load is 4.2 ghz...


It is normal.
The "Enhanced" forces all cores to top - in your case 4.4 - usually with excess voltage and so heat.
Turbo Boost will run one or more cores at higher than the "rated operating frequency" which for 4790K is 4.0.
After "power, current, and temperature limits" are reached the speed will be reduced, which for your test was 4.2.
If your test had been more stressful (like Prime95 v28.5 small FFTs) it would have reduced to 4.0. (at least mine does)


----------



## gizmo83

thank you for explanation









Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## djthrottleboi

Wow the teaming on this board is phenomenal. i love the e2201 killer and they should have put 2 of these on here however back and back at 4.8GHz with no issues. wish I would have kept the first cpu which was a golden clocker.


----------



## Chris Ihao

Darn. Had planned to go for higher speeds on my 4790k (on air), but as I am using my pc also for audio and music programs at really low latencies (2 ms buffer), it turns out that I cant use EIST or C states, as that creates dpc latency spikes. I need to be at 1.250v (in bios) to run at 4.6, and probably need to go above 1.320 to keep it on 4.7 stable (x264 tells me so), and its just not worth staying at these volts and cpu speed 24/7. Is there anything but vccin that could be adjusted for stabilitys sake? I feel like Im missing a piece of the puzzle here. Tried vccin at 2.000 but no dice.

No matter what Im glad I figured out that dpc issue, as thats really a priority for me.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris Ihao*
> 
> Darn. Had planned to go for higher speeds on my 4790k (on air), but as I am using my pc also for audio and music programs at really low latencies (2 ms buffer), it turns out that I cant use EIST or C states, as that creates dpc latency spikes. I need to be at 1.250v (in bios) to run at 4.6, and probably need to go above 1.320 to keep it on 4.7 stable (x264 tells me so), and its just not worth staying at these volts and cpu speed 24/7. Is there anything but vccin that could be adjusted for stabilitys sake? I feel like Im missing a piece of the puzzle here. Tried vccin at 2.000 but no dice.
> 
> No matter what Im glad I figured out that dpc issue, as thats really a priority for me.


i disabled everything on the mobo audio/lan since i have external, c states,hyperthreading and i stay below 10 on dpc latency.
also my cpu dont stay stable even for cinebench for [email protected] with hyperthreding.without hyperthreading complete stable [email protected]


----------



## fleetfeather

you can try dropping Cache multi (if it isn't at stock already), and/or try dropping RAM frequency (to reduce IMC loading, potentially lowering required Vcore).

there's not a whole lot you can do though. maybe findle with bclk and see if you can find 4.65 at a reasonable voltage.


----------



## Chris Ihao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i disabled everything on the mobo audio/lan since i have external, c states,hyperthreading and i stay below 10 on dpc latency.
> also my cpu dont stay stable even for cinebench for [email protected] with hyperthreding.without hyperthreading complete stable [email protected]


Ok. You mean 10 microseconds? I'm way above that just because of my nvidia .sys kernel files and the networking system files. Dont know why really. At first I was a bit freaked out when running dpclat, but I understand that this program isnt optimized for usage in Win8 and shows the wrong values (1000 microseconds steadily showing). Are you running latency mon to check? Mostly my latency is around 20-80, but since latency mon picks up these spikes well, and is showing certain highs I can get up to 600 microseconds. This isnt really a problem though, as 2000 is my limit using 2 ms of buffers on my audio card. I could live with spikes of 1-1.5 ms, if that had been the case. Having run a latency test for about 4-5 hours with *everything* enabled, including wireless networking, hyperthreading and just about everything I could ever want to have running, I consider myself happy about this. Its not cool to have to turn off this and that every time I want to make some music with lots of plugins, or to record acoustic instruments, for a little while.

Regarding hyperthreading; this should really be enabled when doing audio work. The more threads, the happier the misc plugins and programs will be (most of them support multicore now, and for instance Kontakt 4 utilize this well). I would rather have 1000 microseconds and hyperthreading than a value of 5 and no HT. Its interesting that it makes such a difference during oc'ing though. Is this with Prime 95? I dropped using that as its not really representative for real life usage. x264 is my new hero in this regard, like stated earlier.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> you can try dropping Cache multi (if it isn't at stock already), and/or try dropping RAM frequency (to reduce IMC loading, potentially lowering required Vcore).
> 
> there's not a whole lot you can do though. maybe findle with bclk and see if you can find 4.65 at a reasonable voltage.


Ok. Thanks. Nah, I think I'll happily stay at 4.6 with these *relatively* low voltages. I think I'll try to downstep the volts on 4.6 instead, to save some power and to help save the world or something. Pfft.







Also, I'm not really hung up on whole numbers like some others here is (5.0 or nothing!), but if I'm overclocking, I wont do .05 overclocks. Feels like a waste of time. I'd rather do this:







for instance. Hehe


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris Ihao*
> 
> Ok. You mean 10 microseconds? I'm way above that just because of my nvidia .sys kernel files and the networking system files. Dont know why really. At first I was a bit freaked out when running dpclat, but I understand that this program isnt optimized for usage in Win8 and shows the wrong values (1000 microseconds steadily showing). Are you running latency mon to check? Mostly my latency is around 20-80, but since latency mon picks up these spikes well, and is showing certain highs I can get up to 600 microseconds. This isnt really a problem though, as 2000 is my limit using 2 ms of buffers on my audio card. I could live with spikes of 1-1.5 ms, if that had been the case. Having run a latency test for about 4-5 hours with *everything* enabled, including wireless networking, hyperthreading and just about everything I could ever want to have running, I consider myself happy about this. Its not cool to have to turn off this and that every time I want to make some music with lots of plugins, or to record acoustic instruments, for a little while.
> 
> Regarding hyperthreading; this should really be enabled when doing audio work. The more threads, the happier the misc plugins and programs will be (most of them support multicore now, and for instance Kontakt 4 utilize this well). I would rather have 1000 microseconds and hyperthreading than a value of 5 and no HT. Its interesting that it makes such a difference during oc'ing though. Is this with Prime 95? I dropped using that as its not really representative for real life usage. x264 is my new hero in this regard, like stated earlier.
> Ok. Thanks. Nah, I think I'll happily stay at 4.6 with these *relatively* low voltages. I think I'll try to downstep the volts on 4.6 instead, to save some power and to help save the world or something. Pfft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm not really hung up on whole numbers like some others here is (5.0 or nothing!), but if I'm overclocking, I wont do .05 overclocks. Feels like a waste of time. I'd rather do this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for instance. Hehe


your cpu seeems close to mine. 4.6 @ 1.24v. I am running 4.7 at 1.296 set in bios. It hits 1.312 load. The trick to get it x264 stable at 4.7 1.296v was to drop cache to 42 @ 1.180 and set input voltage at 1.900.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris Ihao*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i disabled everything on the mobo audio/lan since i have external, c states,hyperthreading and i stay below 10 on dpc latency.
> also my cpu dont stay stable even for cinebench for [email protected] with hyperthreding.without hyperthreading complete stable [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. You mean 10 microseconds? I'm way above that just because of my nvidia .sys kernel files and the networking system files. Dont know why really. At first I was a bit freaked out when running dpclat, but I understand that this program isnt optimized for usage in Win8 and shows the wrong values (1000 microseconds steadily showing). Are you running latency mon to check? Mostly my latency is around 20-80, but since latency mon picks up these spikes well, and is showing certain highs I can get up to 600 microseconds. This isnt really a problem though, as 2000 is my limit using 2 ms of buffers on my audio card. I could live with spikes of 1-1.5 ms, if that had been the case. Having run a latency test for about 4-5 hours with *everything* enabled, including wireless networking, hyperthreading and just about everything I could ever want to have running, I consider myself happy about this. Its not cool to have to turn off this and that every time I want to make some music with lots of plugins, or to record acoustic instruments, for a little while.
> 
> Regarding hyperthreading; this should really be enabled when doing audio work. The more threads, the happier the misc plugins and programs will be (most of them support multicore now, and for instance Kontakt 4 utilize this well). I would rather have 1000 microseconds and hyperthreading than a value of 5 and no HT. Its interesting that it makes such a difference during oc'ing though. Is this with Prime 95? I dropped using that as its not really representative for real life usage. x264 is my new hero in this regard, like stated earlier.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> you can try dropping Cache multi (if it isn't at stock already), and/or try dropping RAM frequency (to reduce IMC loading, potentially lowering required Vcore).
> 
> there's not a whole lot you can do though. maybe findle with bclk and see if you can find 4.65 at a reasonable voltage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. Thanks. Nah, I think I'll happily stay at 4.6 with these *relatively* low voltages. I think I'll try to downstep the volts on 4.6 instead, to save some power and to help save the world or something. Pfft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm not really hung up on whole numbers like some others here is (5.0 or nothing!), but if I'm overclocking, I wont do .05 overclocks. Feels like a waste of time. I'd rather do this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for instance. Hehe
Click to expand...

All or nothing push big 5!!!!


----------



## Chris Ihao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> your cpu seeems close to mine. 4.6 @ 1.24v. I am running 4.7 at 1.296 set in bios. It hits 1.312 load. The trick to get it x264 stable at 4.7 1.296v was to drop cache to 42 @ 1.180 and set input voltage at 1.900.


Aha. Very interesting. My temps are very ok with my new Cryorig, so that sounds really tempting to try out. Will post back when I've done this








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> All or nothing push big 5!!!!


Hahaha. Thanks for proving my point man.

Removed: On second thought, talk about games will just derail this thread


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris Ihao*
> 
> Ok. You mean 10 microseconds? I'm way above that just because of my nvidia .sys kernel files and the networking system files. Dont know why really. At first I was a bit freaked out when running dpclat, but I understand that this program isnt optimized for usage in Win8 and shows the wrong values (1000 microseconds steadily showing). Are you running latency mon to check? Mostly my latency is around 20-80, but since latency mon picks up these spikes well, and is showing certain highs I can get up to 600 microseconds. This isnt really a problem though, as 2000 is my limit using 2 ms of buffers on my audio card. I could live with spikes of 1-1.5 ms, if that had been the case. Having run a latency test for about 4-5 hours with *everything* enabled, including wireless networking, hyperthreading and just about everything I could ever want to have running, I consider myself happy about this. Its not cool to have to turn off this and that every time I want to make some music with lots of plugins, or to record acoustic instruments, for a little while.
> 
> Regarding hyperthreading; this should really be enabled when doing audio work. The more threads, the happier the misc plugins and programs will be (most of them support multicore now, and for instance Kontakt 4 utilize this well). I would rather have 1000 microseconds and hyperthreading than a value of 5 and no HT. Its interesting that it makes such a difference during oc'ing though. Is this with Prime 95? I dropped using that as its not really representative for real life usage. x264 is my new hero in this regard, like stated earlier.
> Ok. Thanks. Nah, I think I'll happily stay at 4.6 with these *relatively* low voltages. I think I'll try to downstep the volts on 4.6 instead, to save some power and to help save the world or something. Pfft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm not really hung up on whole numbers like some others here is (5.0 or nothing!), but if I'm overclocking, I wont do .05 overclocks. Feels like a waste of time. I'd rather do this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for instance. Hehe


i'm using DPC latency checker v1.3.0 and yes is microseconds.
did a latencymon 1 min:

Highest measured interrupt to process latency (µs): 46.591773
Average measured interrupt to process latency (µs): 1.012062

Highest measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs): 13.823933
Average measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs): 0.363149


----------



## Chris Ihao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i'm using DPC latency checker v1.3.0 and yes is microseconds.
> did a latencymon 1 min:.....


Very good







I also get a very low average measured interrupt to process latency though. I think that value doesnt really show anything helpful to be honest (around 2.4 here).

Would you mind running it for maybe 15 minutes and report back? Just curious here. I think I blame Windows 8.1 for the big difference here, as I see no reason why my MSI Z97 Gaming 7 should do very differently so to speak (except disabling all the built in audio, HT and all that of course, which could have a big impact). I like keeping my built in audio for games as I got better access to EQ and all kinds of loudness effects etc, compared to my Focusrite 8i6 audio card.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris Ihao*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> your cpu seeems close to mine. 4.6 @ 1.24v. I am running 4.7 at 1.296 set in bios. It hits 1.312 load. The trick to get it x264 stable at 4.7 1.296v was to drop cache to 42 @ 1.180 and set input voltage at 1.900.
> 
> 
> 
> Aha. Very interesting. My temps are very ok with my new Cryorig, so that sounds really tempting to try out. Will post back when I've done this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> All or nothing push big 5!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha. Thanks for proving my point man.
> 
> Removed: On second thought, talk about games will just derail this thread
Click to expand...

lol you know i'm messing. I'm pushing for 5GHz as part of my oc'iong hobby but will run 4.8 for daily use.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris Ihao*
> 
> Very good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also get a very low average measured interrupt to process latency though. I think that value doesnt really show anything helpful to be honest (around 2.4 here).
> 
> Would you mind running it for maybe 15 minutes and report back? Just curious here. I think I blame Windows 8.1 for the big difference here, as I see no reason why my MSI Z97 Gaming 7 should do very differently so to speak (except disabling all the built in audio, HT and all that of course, which could have a big impact). I like keeping my built in audio for games as I got better access to EQ and all kinds of loudness effects etc, compared to my Focusrite 8i6 audio card.


30 min test at full stock only hyperthreading off and vcore to 1.03v
Highest measured interrupt to process latency (µs): 46.847772
Average measured interrupt to process latency (µs): 1.807577

Highest measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs): 40.959801
Average measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs): 0.390353


----------



## Chris Ihao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> 30 min test at full stock only hyperthreading off and vcore to 1.03v
> Highest measured interrupt to process latency (µs): 46.847772
> Average measured interrupt to process latency (µs): 1.807577
> 
> Highest measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs): 40.959801
> Average measured interrupt to DPC latency (µs): 0.390353


Ok. Cool. Nice latency values. Thanks for the info.

PS: Wirerat, I am at your suggested settings @ 4.7 ghz now. I was a bit uncertain how to setup the ram though, but I lowered the speed setting to compensate for the increased bclk, so its nearly 1600 mhz. Hwinfo gave me some really confusing values on the ram chips, telling me one have a frequency of 800, one have 666.2, one have 533 etc. Guess Hwinfo dont have a clue what it should think though. Seems like it got it correctly on the bottom part of the overview, frequency and timings and everything.







Have to run some x264 for some hours to be sure if these settings will stick. Exciting indeed!

PS PS: Nope. Seems like the bclk settings didnt stick. Tested some GTA IV to see if it finally runs good (you wish). It worked quite good, but nah. Sudden reboot. Could have been the ram in some way, but think I'll creep back to my cozy little 4.6 for now. I had some expectations, this cpu being a 1.09 VID and all, but nah. 4.6 give more than enough power for some gaming and general usage I guess. Thanks anyways Wirerat.


----------



## hotrod717

What are the good batches with the 4790's?
I've checked hwbot's list, but seems a bit stale as the batches I've seen available are L41*B609, 633, and higher. I'd like to pick one up tomorrow and have a bit of an edge if I can. Although, I usually end up stressing it and get a decent chip anyway.


----------



## cstkl1

Bios 1603.


----------



## Blackspots

I decided to buy the Intel Pentium Anniversary Edition G3258 instead of the Intel Core i7 4970K (will occur in November), mainly because I didn't want to spend over $300 and the G3258 can achieve the same speeds as the Core i7 3258 (max of 4.7GHz), and because its just $70, so please remove my entry for the Core i7 4790K


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> I decided to buy the Intel Pentium Anniversary Edition G3258 instead of the Intel Core i7 4970K (will occur in November), mainly because I didn't want to spend over $300 and the G3258 can achieve the same speeds as the Core i7 3258 (max of 4.7GHz), and because its just $70, so please remove my entry for the Core i7 4790K


Yeah, no. I have a wonderful g3258 and is not near the same, even with voltages. Max is 5.1 xtu, r15 stable and requires over 1.3v for 4.6+ not mention performance. It a great benching chip, but not something I would care for in a 24/7 rig. Good luck though.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Yeah, no. I have a wonderful g3258 and is not near the same, even with voltages. Max is 5.1 xtu, r15 stable and requires over 1.3v for 4.6+ not mention performance. It a great benching chip, but not something I would care for in a 24/7 rig. Good luck though.


I figure I'll go for the big powerful stuff in 2016, with Skylake and DDR4. I'll definitely have a lot more money then (I get my truck paid off in a month), plus I want to spend my money on other things (like buying some land to build a house on later)


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios 1603.


Hey nice scores - how do you get your 4790K @4.7 but only 73c? Mine is may 4.5 aand 83c.... rig details in sig


----------



## Noufel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios 1603.


hy, got my 4790k yesterday on the m6e bios 1505 cpu detected no probleme but tried to overclock but the pc don't want to boot even at stock until several times did you have the same thing on your mobo ?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Hey nice scores - how do you get your 4790K @4.7 but only 73c? Mine is may 4.5 aand 83c.... rig details in sig


Wc delid bare die mount.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> hy, got my 4790k yesterday on the m6e bios 1505 cpu detected no probleme but tried to overclock but the pc don't want to boot even at stock until several times did you have the same thing on your mobo ?


Was the bios flashed via windows?? Ure suppose to do that.

N hmm i can teach u easy for m6e.
Info needed is Ram, Ram IC n CPU vid ( load optimoze, save n reboot into bios n u will get the voltage for 4ghz).

Noufel suspect its ure rams n ioa/iod issue if bios flash was done properly. Again need info.


----------



## Chris Ihao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Hey nice scores - how do you get your 4790K @4.7 but only 73c? Mine is may 4.5 aand 83c.... rig details in sig


Hmm. That sounds quite high for 4.5. Perhaps you need to refine your airflow a bit. Could be some hot pockets forming around the cpu intake or something. Doing a complete overhaul in regards to my airflow did wonders for me. Maxing out around 74-75 if the room temperature is really high @ 4.6 on air. Would go up into the high 80's before this overhaul.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris Ihao*
> 
> Hmm. That sounds quite high for 4.5. Perhaps you need to refine your airflow a bit. Could be some hot pockets forming around the cpu intake or something. Doing a complete overhaul in regards to my airflow did wonders for me. Maxing out around 74-75 if the room temperature is really high @ 4.6 on air. Would go up into the high 80's before this overhaul.


Hey thanks for help!

This build was only started and finished last week, with last fans going in last night.

Setup

2 x AF140 intake front
1 x AF120 intake bottom

2 x AF140 exhaust top
1 x AF140 exhaust rear

1 x SP120 Push on CM Hyper 212 Evo

I am using Asus' Fan Xpert to manage airflow - ensuring positive air pressure to deter dust etc.

I'll give it another run on the Intel Bench after work to see what I get - I'll let yous know!


----------



## Chris Ihao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> I am using Asus' Fan Xpert to manage airflow - ensuring positive air pressure to deter dust etc.
> 
> I'll give it another run on the Intel Bench after work to see what I get - I'll let yous know!


No problem man. There are always more knowledgeable guys here when it comes to airflow, but as this is a chaotic and unpredictable science I guess no one got the "one good solution". Could you please take a picture of your case from the side? Sounds like you got a good fan setup there, actually not very far from mine, but from what you are describing it doesnt neccessarily sound like a positive pressure setup, of course somewhat depending on your fan speeds. From what I know, negative pressure (more air going out than in) is better for keeping the dust out. However, honestly I wouldnt focus on keeping the case dust free by those means. Get some good dust filters for your front and bottom fans if you havent already, and most of the dust should stay out.

I generally would reccommend using a pull config on these kind of coolers, however some might disagree. By having a pull you will ensure that the air is being pulled straight into the outtake instead of potentially being pushed towards the sides and creating vortexes here and there. I generally would only use push if I utilized a push-pull setup.

Your milage may vary, but personally I focused on having more air going out than in, and with your setup that sounds very easy to configure by setting the front and bottom fans to a bit lower speeds than the outtakes. Since you have a push gpu that also counts as an outtake btw.

Anyhow. Take a pic and post it. I probably wont be able to make any comprehensive comments later today, but I will take a quick look at it.

For reference, here is my setup:



The 120 mm Noctua closest to the gtx 770's I have removed btw, as I saw no reason to have it there due to the intake being a focused fan, and that I have removed the second cage (moving two hdds to the top of the cabinet with 5.25 adapters). Some people suggested I might try to use the back top fan as an intake, but after testing a bit I found that using both 140mms as outtakes were best for me.

Nice rig btw


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris Ihao*
> 
> No problem man. There are always more knowledgeable guys here when it comes to airflow, but as this is a chaotic and unpredictable science I guess no one got the "one good solution". Could you please take a picture of your case from the side? Sounds like you got a good fan setup there, actually not very far from mine, but from what you are describing it doesnt neccessarily sound like a positive pressure setup, of course somewhat depending on your fan speeds. From what I know, negative pressure (more air going out than in) is better for keeping the dust out. However, honestly I wouldnt focus on keeping the case dust free by those means. Get some good dust filters for your front and bottom fans if you havent already, and most of the dust should stay out.
> 
> I generally would reccommend using a pull config on these kind of coolers, however some might disagree. By having a pull you will ensure that the air is being pulled straight into the outtake instead of potentially being pushed towards the sides and creating vortexes here and there. I generally would only use push if I utilized a push-pull setup.
> 
> Your milage may vary, but personally I focused on having more air going out than in, and with your setup that sounds very easy to configure by setting the front and bottom fans to a bit lower speeds than the outtakes. Since you have a push gpu that also counts as an outtake btw.
> 
> Anyhow. Take a pic and post it. I probably wont be able to make any comprehensive comments later today, but I will take a quick look at it.
> 
> For reference, here is my setup:
> 
> The 120 mm Noctua closest to the gtx 770's I have removed btw, as I saw no reason to have it there due to the intake being a focused fan, and that I have removed the second cage (moving two hdds to the top of the cabinet with 5.25 adapters). Some people suggested I might try to use the back top fan as an intake, but after testing a bit I found that using both 140mms as outtakes were best for me.
> 
> Nice rig btw


See pic below (i don't have another pic as I'm at work! Positive pressure is where there's more air inside the case pushing out all the holes, negative is where air gets sucked in, along with dust. I use Fan Xpert to ensure all intake fans have higher RPM vs exhaust fans. I have done this in previous builds with great success.

All intakes have dust filters applied, along with an extra dust filter attached at the top of the case where there is no fan (to the right of the two fans on the top).

My GPU is ASUS Direct CU II so it just recycles the air in the case, it's not the original 780ti which pushes directly out of the case.


----------



## gizmo83

is safe to delid 4790k with vice metod?

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizmo83*
> 
> is safe to delid 4790k with vice metod?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Yes but be carefull.
The 4790K is glued better than the 4770K.
First 4790K I had the IHS was holding on very well causing small teethmarks of the vice.
I'd recommended putting something plastic / rubber in between to prevent this.

Also got my 4th 4790K here.
Batch nummer is: L421C023

Had a C-stepping with my 4770K which was a crappy clocker.
Let's find out about this one =)


----------



## Chris Ihao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Positive pressure is where there's more air inside the case pushing out all the holes, negative is where air gets sucked in, along with dust. I use Fan Xpert to ensure all intake fans have higher RPM vs exhaust fans. I have done this in previous builds with great success.


Sorry man but that is not correct. I dont quite get your description. Positive pressure IS when more air is being sucked in (higher CFM on the intake) while negative focuses on creating a negative pull, almost like dragging instead pushing (more CFM on outtake). Look it up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> My GPU is ASUS Direct CU II so it just recycles the air in the case, it's not the original 780ti which pushes directly out of the case.


Also wrong. Your Directcu ii pushes the air through the grills and out the back of the case, like explained here

Other than this, your case looks airy and nice. Just remember that the Corsair Airs (got two myself) are quite weak when it comes to pulling air through a filter. I want them to be a bit weak though, using them on bottom and side as I, like explained above, want negative pressure by keeping CFM highest on the outtake. If your mobo's pcie slots are laid out in such a manner that this is possible, why not try to move the 780 down to a lower slot. From what I see on your pic the only immediate "heat producer" to the cpu cooler is the gpu. I see that your case is quite a lot bigger than mine. Perhaps the top vents doesnt work as well in your case. If your really want positive pressure you could try reversing the top fan closest to the front, while leaving the other one disabled. Try a few variations. Although, do the gpu moving thing first.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris Ihao*
> 
> #1 Sorry man but that is not correct. I dont quite get your description. Positive pressure IS when more air is being sucked in (higher CFM on the intake) while negative focuses on creating a negative pull, almost like dragging instead pushing (more CFM on outtake). Look it up
> 
> #2 Also wrong. Your Directcu ii pushes the air through the grills and out the back of the case, like explained here
> 
> #3 Other than this, your case looks airy and nice. Just remember that the Corsair Airs (got two myself) are quite weak when it comes to pulling air through a filter. I want them to be a bit weak though, using them on bottom and side as I, like explained above, want negative pressure by keeping CFM highest on the outtake. If your mobo's pcie slots are laid out in such a manner that this is possible, why not try to move the 780 down to a lower slot. From what I see on your pic the only immediate "heat producer" to the cpu cooler is the gpu. I see that your case is quite a lot bigger than mine. Perhaps the top vents doesnt work as well in your case. If your really want positive pressure you could try reversing the top fan closest to the front, while leaving the other one disabled. Try a few variations. Although, do the gpu moving thing first.


#1 From http://www.silverstonetek.com/techtalk_cont.php?tid=wh_positive&area=en (I think we're agreeing with each other, your first description was confusing







)

_"Computer chassis are typically equipped with many case fans, some are designed for exhaust and others for intake. When intake fans' combined airflow is greater than exhaust, a positive pressure is created inside the chassis. Conversely, when the airflow is greater for exhaust than it is for intake, a negative pressure is created."_

#2 Never knew that, nice one! +rep!

#3 I'll mess around with getting positive pressure by increasing RPM on the intake fans

Here's a screenshot of Intel Extreme Tuning Utility bench I just did:


----------



## Noufel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Wc delid bare die mount.
> Was the bios flashed via windows?? Ure suppose to do that.
> 
> N hmm i can teach u easy for m6e.
> Info needed is Ram, Ram IC n CPU vid ( load optimoze, save n reboot into bios n u will get the voltage for 4ghz).
> 
> Noufel suspect its ure rams n ioa/iod issue if bios flash was done properly. Again need info.


thanx for the quick reply
the ram is a pair of gskills 4go 2133 (10-11-10-30 2t )
used the usb to flash the bios ( always did that it's too scary to do that in windows







)
now after testing different things i have this 
are those numbers ok ?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizmo83*
> 
> is safe to delid 4790k with vice metod?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


As long as you take your time, and go slowly you should have no issues. I've delidded the 4790k, 4690k, and the Pentium using the vice method and so far 3/3







. Better vs. my days trying to delid with Ivy lol!

As koekwau5 stated it's best to tape the teeth of the vice with something. I used painters tape, the stuff for moldings and such, didn't leave any marks anywhere. Use this video if you need some visual representation, it made my delid jobs much easier seeing it done like this.





 (warning:contains unusually good music)


----------



## Wirerat

Im an using an h110 but I just dnt see the need to delid my 4790k. My 4770k woukd throttle at a mere 1.3v. So deliding it was the only way it could run 4.5ghz.

My 4790k has nice temps imo. Maybe I just got a good one temp wise.

Its a average clocker 4.7 @ 1.312v. But I dont want to push more voltage anyway. Delided 4770k clp vs stock 4790k both idle at 28c. Non synthetic load is only 6c delta. When both have h110.

I think if using high end or custom water most dc cpu could get away without delid.


----------



## koekwau5

New CPU is installed, also a VID in BIOS of 1.008V just like superV's processor.
Pictures of it here:
http://imgur.com/yiOWbdL,R74Gzif,9XQQBWx,GVbtfCz,PNQOukW,aRSifUs#0

Gonna do some benchmarks to make shure it stable and after that whoop its butt to 5Ghz (when possible ofcourse







)

Edit: VID under load 1.152V. Looks good!


----------



## 352227

guys still bugging me, 4790k stock temps...

getting average 38c on idle and 85c on Intel Extreme Tuning Utility

Could you tell me what you get for stock 4790k on idle and Intel XTU?


----------



## Gabkicks

how long did you run the stress test? what settings? i just installed xtu but i never used it before.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Im an using an h110 but I just dnt see the need to delid my 4790k. My 4770k woukd throttle at a mere 1.3v. So deliding it was the only way it could run 4.5ghz.
> 
> My 4790k has nice temps imo. Maybe I just got a good one temp wise.
> 
> Its a average clocker 4.7 @ 1.312v. But I dont want to push more voltage anyway. Delided 4770k clp vs stock 4790k both idle at 28c. Non synthetic load is only 6c delta. When both have h110.
> 
> I think if using high end or custom water most dc cpu could get away without delid.


I am doing just fine without delid even with my uneven mount. The raystorm block's thumbscrew thingy is stripped on one of them so it won't screw down in there.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> guys still bugging me, 4790k stock temps...
> 
> getting average 38c on idle and 85c on Intel Extreme Tuning Utility
> 
> Could you tell me what you get for stock 4790k on idle and Intel XTU?


mine idles at 28c overclocked or stock. My ambients are prolly lower though.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> guys still bugging me, 4790k stock temps...
> 
> getting average 38c on idle and 85c on Intel Extreme Tuning Utility
> 
> Could you tell me what you get for stock 4790k on idle and Intel XTU?
> 
> 
> 
> mine idles at 28c overclocked or stock. My ambients are prolly lower though.
Click to expand...

20c idle here


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I am doing just fine without delid even with my uneven mount. The raystorm block's thumbscrew thingy is stripped on one of them so it won't screw down in there.


Did you find a fix for that thumb screw? I have the same problem with mine. Love the block, but may be forced to get a new one. I've already superglued the bolt head as it had stripped out as well.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I am doing just fine without delid even with my uneven mount. The raystorm block's thumbscrew thingy is stripped on one of them so it won't screw down in there.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you find a fix for that thumb screw? I have the same problem with mine. Love the block, but may be forced to get a new one. I've already superglued the bolt head as it had stripped out as well.
Click to expand...

no fix yet we need new bolts


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> New CPU is installed, also a VID in BIOS of 1.008V just like superV's processor.
> Pictures of it here:
> http://imgur.com/yiOWbdL,R74Gzif,9XQQBWx,GVbtfCz,PNQOukW,aRSifUs#0
> 
> Gonna do some benchmarks to make shure it stable and after that whoop its butt to 5Ghz (when possible ofcourse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Edit: VID under load 1.152V. Looks good!


Very nice vcore for 4.4Ghz full load, I bet you can do 4.5Ghz 1.17v, mine does 4.5Ghz 1.22


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no fix yet we need new bolts


You can order a new intel mount kit. It costs around 16 bucks. Google it or I think I bought mine from Frozen.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17620/ex-blc-1380/XSPC_Replacement_Mounting_Kit_-_Raystorm_CPU_Block_-_Intel.html


----------



## djthrottleboi

thats been out of stock everytime i look and thank you.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Very nice vcore for 4.4Ghz full load, I bet you can do 4.5Ghz 1.17v, mine does 4.5Ghz 1.22


Hmm i bet it does [email protected] superstable


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Very nice vcore for 4.4Ghz full load, I bet you can do 4.5Ghz 1.17v, mine does 4.5Ghz 1.22


Thanks =)

Here are some quick results from yesterday evening:

Edit 2: 4.5Ghz @ 1.1V seems stable. Loop 2 done atm.


Edit 3: Was able to capture the done line without Speedstep kicking in =) I'm very impressed so far!


Edit 4: 4.6 @ 1.15V:


Edit 5: 4.7 @ 1.25V:


----------



## gizmo83

guys for stability test i use LinX 0.6.5-11.2.0 . 3 loops at 15000. Just tried now with my 4790k. 1.16v at 4.5ghz and is stable. I think that i can lower more the voltage...


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizmo83*
> 
> guys for stability test i use LinX 0.6.5-11.2.0 . 3 loops at 15000. Just tried now with my 4790k. 1.16v at 4.5ghz and is stable. I think that i can lower more the voltage...


LinX is quite tough on the processor, but not tough enough on the memory.
If you got your memory running at fast speeds as well I'd recommended testing with Prime95 27.9 or 28.5.

LinX is quite easy to pass, while Prime95 is much much harder!


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> LinX is quite tough on the processor, but not tough enough on the memory.
> If you got your memory running at fast speeds as well I'd recommended testing with Prime95 27.9 or 28.5.
> 
> LinX is quite easy to pass, while Prime95 is much much harder!


Just to ask a question. Isn't there a program just to test ram by itself? Like some guys go to the extreme on the ram and I would imagine they have a stress test for it by itself. Also I always hear it is better to overclock the core before overclocking the ram to simplify overclocking.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Hmm i bet it does [email protected] superstable


Yea he said 1.10v 4.5Ghz stable, I thought 1.15v was the minimum voltage he found for 4.4Ghz, so I was wrong


----------



## DarthBaggins

Debating on switching to my apogee hd block from my raystorm just don't feel like tearing it down to do so


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Just to ask a question. Isn't there a program just to test ram by itself? Like some guys go to the extreme on the ram and I would imagine they have a stress test for it by itself. Also I always hear it is better to overclock the core before overclocking the ram to simplify overclocking.


Well there's memtest but that's for errors more so than stability


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Debating on switching to my apogee hd block from my raystorm just don't feel like tearing it down to do so


I think I am going to go with the EK naked mount kit with my raystorm. I did mount the raystorm naked die with it's own kit but just to aggravating.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Well there's memtest but that's for errors more so than stability


Thank you for quick reply. I want to say people use aida and wprime for memory. I could be wrong.


----------



## sun100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Hmm i bet it does [email protected] superstable


Got the same results, bit higher temps tho (around 80C), mostly due to not such good airflow in case and entry level water cooling.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> LinX is quite tough on the processor, but not tough enough on the memory.
> If you got your memory running at fast speeds as well I'd recommended testing with Prime95 27.9 or 28.5.
> 
> LinX is quite easy to pass, while Prime95 is much much harder!


Prime not tough enough.
Memtest hci pro or better yet deluxe.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Yea he said 1.10v 4.5Ghz stable, I thought 1.15v was the minimum voltage he found for 4.4Ghz, so I was wrong


Faster the mem faster the bsod will crop up. 2400 is the best cause of trdrd4.

But till date i have yet to see a 4.8-5ghz stable on fast rams 2133 n above. With prime 28.5 1344 etc for 4790k. Only 4770k golden cpus.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Just to ask a question. Isn't there a program just to test ram by itself? Like some guys go to the extreme on the ram and I would imagine they have a stress test for it by itself. Also I always hear it is better to overclock the core before overclocking the ram to simplify overclocking.


Thats actually dead wrong
Clock the rams first or set the settings etc.

Important factors are rtl n skews n if ure mobo has it swizzling bit etc.

All this will affect ioa/iod n vcssa which in turn will affect vccin whicj will affect cache stability which affects vcore stability.

Dont forget switching frequency.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I think I am going to go with the EK naked mount kit with my raystorm. I did mount the raystorm naked die with it's own kit but just to aggravating.
> Thank you for quick reply. I want to say people use aida and wprime for memory. I could be wrong.


No worries







Aida and Prime are good too, but I believe they're more for CPU stressing than ram, I could be wrong though, could someone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I think I am going to go with the EK naked mount kit with my raystorm. I did mount the raystorm naked die with it's own kit but just to aggravating.
> Thank you for quick reply. I want to say people use aida and wprime for memory. I could be wrong.


I was going to naked die mount my H110 when I moved to straight studs/nuts with plastic washers but I never removed the ihs clamp because temps were in check already. The studs are still very superior to the crap corsairs sends with the h110.


----------



## gizmo83

A question about delidding: if i reapply the metal cap on die with liquid pro i must use also trasparent nail polish to insulate ics ?? nail polish i know that have a percentual of water..is it safe to use?


----------



## timerwin63

My understanding of delidding is that you simply place the IHS back on the die after apply CLU (or CLP). No need to insulate it.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timerwin63*
> 
> My understanding of delidding is that you simply place the IHS back on the die after apply CLU (or CLP). No need to insulate it.


CLP is highly conductive. If you do not insulate the caps on the pcb then you are taking a lot of risk.

Unless you are using a non conductive tim like gelid extreme which I advise against as dc is that good already, you need to protect the caps.


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> CLP is highly conductive. If you do not insulate the caps on the pcb then you are taking a lot of


Sorry. Didn't realize he was talking about the capacitors under the lid. I thought he was talking about the insulating the IHS from the PCB...


----------



## koekwau5

If the CLU is propperly applied it won't go anywhere.
For example: if your motherboard is in the right position and the IHS is not placed propperly it just flows down, to a place where none of those capacitors are.
With 90 degrees rotated cases it could be dangerous!

Done 5 / 6 delids now and never covered the small capacitors and all are still working without a problem!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> If the CLU is propperly applied it won't go anywhere.
> For example: if your motherboard is in the right position and the IHS is not placed propperly it just flows down, to a place where none of those capacitors are.
> With 90 degrees rotated cases it could be dangerous!
> 
> Done 5 / 6 delids now and never covered the small capacitors and all are still working without a problem!


Putting a small piece of electrical tape there to reduce the risk is still better. Chances are everyone else is not a precise as you. it only takes a few extra seconds. Clp can splatter too. the first time I used it it took some time to spread it.


----------



## yawa

Anyone using the "Gaming" subset of MSI Z97 boards be wary of the 1.5 bios. It could be anecdotal (or I could missing a new modifier that was once auto) or even chip degredation, but I most my 4.7Ghz OC ability after the update.

I now top off at 4.6Ghz. Not awful, but certainly not ideal. For those hoping more mature bios code would unlock lower voltage/higher overclocks on these boards, I think that ship may have sailed.


----------



## fleetfeather

heh, i've never put insulating substances on top of the phases next to the die. it's not as if you're "layering" on the CLU/CLP


----------



## Medusa666

Hi guys!

So I got a Devils Canyon processor, namely the 4690K two days ago, left the Red Team.









I have done some early OCing, and found it stable for about an hour of Prime 95 blend and Aida64 stability test togheter with 20 runs of IBT at 1,250v core voltage and 48 multi, however my Noctua NH-D15 can not maintain acceptable temps during stress testing, it can easily go beyond 95c for short moments.

Right now I'm using 4,7 ghz at 1,200v though, because I'm unsure where to go next, it booted up into Windows 7 with 1,3v at 5 ghz, but the temps were ridicilous.

Should I sell this chip, or is it good enough to swap out the air cooler for some water cooling?

I'm extremely inexperienced with Intel OCing, and their CPUs, I only been using AMD for life and this is the first change I ever do in over ten years.

TL;DR

4,8 ghz @ 1,250v and boot at 5,0 ghz @ 1,300v, daily use 4,7 ghz @ 1,200v, every setting with Uncore ratio of 43 and memory 2133 mhz native.

Should I keep the chip or sell it, this will be my CPU for the coming 4-5 years so I want to make sure I get a good one.

Thank you!

EDIT; My motherboard is an MSI Z97 G45 gaming, could I see a better OC with a more expensive motherboard, this one was on sale for 95 $ so I took it for a bargain.

If so, any mobo you recommend to get the most out of the DC?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> So I got a Devils Canyon processor, namely the 4690K two days ago, left the Red Team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have done some early OCing, and found it stable for about an hour of Prime 95 blend and Aida64 stability test togheter with 20 runs of IBT at 1,250v core voltage and 48 multi, however my Noctua NH-D15 can not maintain acceptable temps during stress testing, it can easily go beyond 95c for short moments.
> 
> Right now I'm using 4,7 ghz at 1,200v though, because I'm unsure where to go next, it booted up into Windows 7 with 1,3v at 5 ghz, but the temps were ridicilous.
> 
> Should I sell this chip, or is it good enough to swap out the air cooler for some water cooling?
> 
> I'm extremely inexperienced with Intel OCing, and their CPUs, I only been using AMD for life and this is the first change I ever do in over ten years.
> 
> TL;DR
> 
> 4,8 ghz @ 1,250v and boot at 5,0 ghz @ 1,300v, daily use 4,7 ghz @ 1,200v, every setting with Uncore ratio of 43 and memory 2133 mhz native.
> 
> Should I keep the chip or sell it, this will be my CPU for the coming 4-5 years so I want to make sure I get a good one.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> EDIT; My motherboard is an MSI Z97 G45 gaming, could I see a better OC with a more expensive motherboard, this one was on sale for 95 $ so I took it for a bargain.
> 
> If so, any mobo you recommend to get the most out of the DC?


here needs a delid.dont sell it, chips like that u will not get everyday


----------



## koekwau5

@superV, my headset got drowned in beer. Won't be on Teamspeak till tomorrow, got new incomming.

Think I also broke the CPU frequency record according to XTU lawl:


Love the Vcore for 4.7Ghz! Dang meh is happy with this chip.


----------



## fleetfeather

nice one









From my chip's previous owner. Despite using XTU stress, it actually does hold 1.135 through x264 loops as well (from my testing). You can see it's in need of a delid lol....


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> @superV, my headset got drowned in beer. Won't be on Teamspeak till tomorrow, got new incomming.
> 
> Think I also broke the CPU frequency record according to XTU lawl:
> 
> 
> Love the Vcore for 4.7Ghz! Dang meh is happy with this chip.


told ya, quick rma.
excess of beer lol


----------



## Medusa666

Made a screenshot of a 5 ghz attempt. This is stable in Windows, have not tested for benching simply because the cooler is not up to the task, I hit 100c easily in Prime95 at 4,8 ghz with 1,250v, so at 5 ghz with 1,310v would be taking it too far.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medusa666*
> 
> Made a screenshot of a 5 ghz attempt. This is stable in Windows, have not tested for benching simply because the cooler is not up to the task, I hit 100c easily in Prime95 at 4,8 ghz with 1,250v, so at 5 ghz with 1,310v would be taking it too far.


that's a gold chip bro








it needs a delid,even water cooling will not save you.
my 4790k boots [email protected] but to make it stable it needs 1.37v,without hyper threading it's [email protected]
your, i think it will be stable 1.35v++
very nice chip,i think is one of the best or the best i5 seen on this thread.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> heh, i've never put insulating substances on top of the phases next to the die. it's not as if you're "layering" on the CLU/CLP


did the guide you followed not suggest it ? Every guide I looked in preparations suggested it. Even the youtube vids I watched covered them.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> did the guide you followed not suggest it ? Every guide I looked in preparations suggested it. Even the youtube vids I watched covered them.


i think it's a relatively new thing to do. i don't think any of the older guides said much about it (older 4770k guides, I mean. of course, the IB guides wont say it hah)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> i think it's a relatively new thing to do. i don't think any of the older guides said much about it (older 4770k guides, I mean. of course, the IB guides wont say it hah)


well everyone of the pictures of 4770/4670k that I was seeing since jan in the delid thread were showing them covered with fingernail polish or packed in regular tim.


----------



## Medusa666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> that's a gold chip bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it needs a delid,even water cooling will not save you.
> my 4790k boots [email protected] but to make it stable it needs 1.37v,without hyper threading it's [email protected]
> your, i think it will be stable 1.35v++
> very nice chip,i think is one of the best or the best i5 seen on this thread.


Wow, thanks, I guess that is good, in a way, in another way, not so much. Haha









So, where to go from here, if I'm going to delid I need to buy some cheaper Pentiums to train on, furthermore, if I delid I should also put it under water I assume?
I have only touched on Vcore and Voltage input from mobo to the CPU (1,850) as for now, there are a gazillion more settings to change, anything noteworthy here?

What is the maximum voltage for i5 Haswell Refresh, I would like to get it stable at 5 ghz with Aida64 stability test, it does not create as much heat as Prime95 or IBT, I noticed.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> well everyone of the pictures of 4770/4670k that I was seeing since jan in the delid thread were showing them covered with fingernail polish or packed in regular tim.


i did not on 4790k but i did on the 4770k just no difference,just dont put a lot of clu.on the 4790k all i did is put clu and glue it back with some silicon for car engines,this way i dont need all the times if i remove the cpu to take care of not moving the ihs.
Quote:


> Wow, thanks, I guess that is good, in a way, in another way, not so much. Haha biggrin.gif
> 
> So, where to go from here, if I'm going to delid I need to buy some cheaper Pentiums to train on, furthermore, if I delid I should also put it under water I assume?
> I have only touched on Vcore and Voltage input from mobo to the CPU (1,850) as for now, there are a gazillion more settings to change, anything noteworthy here?
> 
> What is the maximum voltage for i5 Haswell Refresh, I would like to get it stable at 5 ghz with Aida64 stability test, it does not create as much heat as Prime95 or IBT, I noticed.


well to delid its very complicated and u can damage ur cpu, and you loose ur warranty.very risky but...
this users say is the easiest method but...
posted by user Shogon




and i think u can be good with ur cooler but something on water will be way better.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> did the guide you followed not suggest it ? Every guide I looked in preparations suggested it. Even the youtube vids I watched covered them.


Suggest it, thats the right thing.
No need for it, but better be safe if you feel the need to!

I'm quite confident it won't go anywhere on the delids I've did.
But the possibilty is there, cannot deny that.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Suggest it, thats the right thing.
> No need for it, but better be safe if you feel the need to!
> 
> I'm quite confident it won't go anywhere on the delids I've did.
> But the possibilty is there, cannot deny that.


*orndorf77 approves that*


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> *orndorf77 approves that*


=)

Progress so far, looking goooooood:


----------



## crazymania88

Hİ guys,
I need some help.

I've a 4690k,
I can make 4.4 Ghz @ 1.229-1.231V

I have a twin tower 6 heatpipe cooler Deepcool Neptwin (It was so close to nh-d14 in benchmarks, but I didn't really got that performance).

I try to give 1.275v to reach 4.5GHZ, it BSODs, and temperatures are touching 85-86C, avaraging at 75-76 under Intel XTU stress test.

so this chip should handle 4.5 ghz easily I think, it does handle 4.4 @ 1.231V.
Vrin 2.1V LLC Extreme(everything extreme)
Cpu Ring 1.100V
C3 and EIST ON, others OFF.
BCLK 100
Multi 44x
XMP 1600mhz cl9
uncore 30x-40x doesn't matter it is stable, I've tested.

My Questions are:
-is it good OC for a 4690k?, from my readings it is not.

-Can I do something to lower my temps? My Heatsink feels really cold, I've used Thermaltake TG-2 Paste, and Deepcool's paste no chance both same.

-Do you suggest me to try anything to fine tune it? I was aiming for 4.5 ghz when I bought the CPU, 4.4 @ 1.236v feels I can hit 4.5 on 1.26v but I cannot do it and I know exactly what I am doing, but I still hope there's something I am missing with this haswell...

-Also does it worth the 0.1 ghz? from this scenario it doesn't seem I will ever be able to hit 4.6 GHZ
because of high temperatures.

Please help me out, otherwise I gonna switch cooler with a NH-D14 and I am afraid I won't see any improvement on cooling because according to multiple test sites, they perform same.

Here is the validation:
http://valid.x86.fr/6p7szi


----------



## RackdNStackd

Is it typical for core temps to fluctuate between about 10 degrees during stress testing?

i5-4690k 4.8 GHz 1.3VCore under an H110 Push config full blast

I installed the H110 with the stock TIM on there, perhaps I should dot it up with AS5 and remount?



Drop in the middle is idling between tests


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RackdNStackd*
> 
> Is it typical for core temps to fluctuate between about 10 degrees during stress testing?
> 
> i5-4690k 4.8 GHz 1.3VCore under an H110 Push config full blast
> 
> I installed the H110 with the stock TIM on there, perhaps I should dot it up with AS5 and remount?
> 
> 
> 
> Drop in the middle is idling between tests


it does on my 4690k

85-75C, even 65C sometimes.
I think the test switches methods at that moments.


----------



## RackdNStackd

I had a BSOD during that last stress test (can't explain it) so I cracked 'er open and re-TIMd anyway. Glad I did, the factory TIM was.....crap.

Fired it back up and opened BIOS to reconfirm the overclock, suddenly motherboard speaker starts screaming at me, I look up to the monitor to find my CPU at 85 C and climbing







Immediately cut the power. Okay H110, you shall be a worthy adversary.

Open computer back up and reconfirm everything....forgot to plug the pump back into the header.


Unscrewed that, got everything reconfirmed, loaded XTU and stress tested again, it still fluctuates by 10 degrees, but seems a lot smoother about it now.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Hİ guys,
> I need some help.
> 
> I've a 4690k,
> I can make 4.4 Ghz @ 1.229-1.231V
> 
> I have a twin tower 6 heatpipe cooler Deepcool Neptwin (It was so close to nh-d14 in benchmarks, but I didn't really got that performance).
> 
> I try to give 1.275v to reach 4.5GHZ, it BSODs, and temperatures are touching 85-86C, avaraging at 75-76 under Intel XTU stress test.
> 
> so this chip should handle 4.5 ghz easily I think, it does handle 4.4 @ 1.231V.
> Vrin 2.1V LLC Extreme(everything extreme)
> Cpu Ring 1.100V
> C3 and EIST ON, others OFF.
> BCLK 100
> Multi 44x
> XMP 1600mhz cl9
> uncore 30x-40x doesn't matter it is stable, I've tested.
> 
> My Questions are:
> -is it good OC for a 4690k?, from my readings it is not.
> 
> -Can I do something to lower my temps? My Heatsink feels really cold, I've used Thermaltake TG-2 Paste, and Deepcool's paste no chance both same.
> 
> -Do you suggest me to try anything to fine tune it? I was aiming for 4.5 ghz when I bought the CPU, 4.4 @ 1.236v feels I can hit 4.5 on 1.26v but I cannot do it and I know exactly what I am doing, but I still hope there's something I am missing with this haswell...
> 
> -Also does it worth the 0.1 ghz? from this scenario it doesn't seem I will ever be able to hit 4.6 GHZ
> because of high temperatures.
> 
> Please help me out, otherwise I gonna switch cooler with a NH-D14 and I am afraid I won't see any improvement on cooling because according to multiple test sites, they perform same.
> 
> Here is the validation:
> http://valid.x86.fr/6p7szi


4.4 @ 1.23v is obviously not breaking any records. It is a fine overclock though.

Haswell voltage scaling gets worse the higher up you go. How wel it scales all depends on cpu lottery.

I do think you can get 4.5ghz Stable although the voltage required may make it not worth it over your 4.4 1.236. Especially since you are already trying to get temps down.

Try 4.5ghz at 1.32v. If that is stable try to work vcore down slowly. If it ends up needing that much or more you have decide how bad you want 4.5ghz.

If you simply do not have the thermal overhead to try such high voltages the only option you have is to delid or upgrade cooling to custom loop. And that depends on how bad you want it clocked above 4.4ghz.


----------



## ivicanikolic034

hello,im new on this forum,and i like it very much








i have a question,i got new rig with 4690k.... should i overclock it from start,or should i let it work for a few weeks,to assure that everything is good and processor and whole rig works well?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivicanikolic034*
> 
> hello,im new on this forum,and i like it very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a question,i got new rig with 4690k.... should i overclock it from start,or should i let it work for a few weeks,to assure that everything is good and processor and whole rig works well?


Hi welcome to OCN







and to answer your question, personally I'd run a synthetic benchmark like Aida 64/ P95 at stock just to see where you're at regarding temperatures, voltages etc, then based on those temp/voltage readings I'd start overclocking step by step, with small intervals


----------



## ivicanikolic034

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Hi welcome to OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to answer your question, personally I'd run a synthetic benchmark like Aida 64/ P95 at stock just to see where you're at regarding temperatures, voltages etc, then based on those temp/voltage readings I'd start overclocking step by step, with small intervals


i will,thank you for your answer


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivicanikolic034*
> 
> i will,thank you for your answer


You're very welcome


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivicanikolic034*
> 
> i will,thank you for your answer


Even at stock personally i would not use prime 95 generates way too much heat,Haswell wasn't designed to run prime 95 use Aida 64 or XTU or X264 instead,even Asus don't recommend that you use prime 95 with Haswell


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Even at stock personally i would not use prime 95 generates way too much heat,Haswell wasn't designed to run prime 95 use Aida 64 or XTU or X264 instead,even Asus don't recommend that you use prime 95 with Haswell


I don't think it will be of an issue at stock clocks, XTU actually generates a fair bit of heat too anyway. Generally, AIDA 64 is the better option


----------



## ivicanikolic034

i think linx generates highest temps... at least it did on my xeon e5450


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 4.4 @ 1.23v is obviously not breaking any records. It is a fine overclock though.
> 
> Haswell voltage scaling gets worse the higher up you go. How wel it scales all depends on cpu lottery.
> 
> I do think you can get 4.5ghz Stable although the voltage required may make it not worth it over your 4.4 1.236. Especially since you are already trying to get temps down.
> 
> Try 4.5ghz at 1.32v. If that is stable try to work vcore down slowly. If it ends up needing that much or more you have decide how bad you want 4.5ghz.
> 
> If you simply do not have the thermal overhead to try such high voltages the only option you have is to delid or upgrade cooling to custom loop. And that depends on how bad you want it clocked above 4.4ghz.


I can get 4.5 @ 1.281v, if there's nothing else I can do to get it stable and lower the voltage...
it gets touches 90C on stress tests, stays 80-82, in game like BF4 it stays at 70C.

As I said my cooler is almost identical to nh-d14 when it comes to cooling performance... I thought intel fixed Haswell overheating issue with devil's canyon... so we shouldn't have to delid it.
Deliding is a risk that I cannot take, not that I cannot do but still I won't have a chance to get another one at the moment.

I'll use AS5, MX-4 or a Metal thermal compound I guess, TG-2 aint that good.

*I've a question:*
-Why doesn't my cooler's heatpipes get hot? CPU is 80C, but heatpipes are just warm.
with my old AMD system using another 1 tower cooler, the pipes were being hot like CPU.
with this Haswell and 2 Tower cooler pipes are cool while cpu is 80c, this bothers me
I've mounted it quite perfect.


----------



## chillidog

1st off don't use prime 95 even on stock your temps will hit 80+ within sec's. on devil canyon chips, like many i use intel extreme Utility.4.5 @ 1.28 is ok , bf4 you should be around 60c but depends on your cooling/room temps
also use some good thermal paste


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillidog*
> 
> 1st off don't use prime 95 even on stock your temps will hit 80+ within sec's. on devil canyon chips, like many i use intel extreme Utility.4.5 @ 1.28 is ok , bf4 you should be around 60c but depends on your cooling/room temps
> also use some good thermal paste


I am using XTU and Aida, I've noticed Prime is bad for haswell within a second.

I am around 60C with 1.24v, so 1.28 quite high, again I didn't use a good thermal paste but I feel my CPU doesn't travel heat to the cooler...
I thought they've fixed it with Devil's Canyon, question is -> Can I send it to warranity saying "I don't want this chip, it overheats. Fix it or Change it"

because I cannot take the risk of braking it even tho I can delide it, cannot take the risk at the moment because of my economics









I wanted to hit 4.5 when I chose for cpu at 1.25V, I could get 4.4 so I don't think 0.1 ghz will make much of a difference, and unless I delide it, I cannot take it any higher either.

*So how much will I shorten the life of CPU with 1.23-1.24v~~ 4.4 ghz @ 60C gaming?
it takes 1.080V at stock and this is impressing, 1.2V sounds really high over stock voltages.*


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillidog*
> 
> 1st off don't use prime 95 even on stock your temps will hit 80+ within sec's. on devil canyon chips, like many i use intel extreme Utility.4.5 @ 1.28 is ok , bf4 you should be around 60c but depends on your cooling/room temps
> also use some good thermal paste


80C is perfectly normal for benching dude... not saying p95 is good for Haswell but 80C is normal, CPU's have a threshold of 100C

IMO the best CPU synthetic benchmark is Aida 64, then X264.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I am using XTU and Aida, I've noticed Prime is bad for haswell within a second.
> 
> I am around 60C with 1.24v, so 1.28 quite high, again I didn't use a good thermal paste but I feel my CPU doesn't travel heat to the cooler...
> I thought they've fixed it with Devil's Canyon, question is -> Can I send it to warranity saying "I don't want this chip, it overheats. Fix it or Change it"
> 
> because I cannot take the risk of braking it even tho I can delide it, cannot take the risk at the moment because of my economics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to hit 4.5 when I chose for cpu at 1.25V, I could get 4.4 so I don't think 0.1 ghz will make much of a difference, and unless I delide it, I cannot take it any higher either.
> 
> *So how much will I shorten the life of CPU with 1.23-1.24v~~ 4.4 ghz @ 60C gaming?
> it takes 1.080V at stock and this is impressing, 1.2V sounds really high over stock voltages.*


those voltages are fine. Running over 1.35v is where the concern should start.

Even above 1.35v if the cpu load is mostly just gaming it shouldnt degrade too fast. If it does the worst thing I seen happen is it falls back 100mhz.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> those voltages are fine. Running over 1.35v is where the concern should start.
> 
> Even above 1.35v if the cpu load is mostly just gaming it shouldnt degrade too fast. If it does the worst thing I seen happen is it falls back 100mhz.


thx, so I can go 4.5 ghz @ 85C bench, 60-70C gaming freely







.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> *I've a question:*
> -Why doesn't my cooler's heatpipes get hot? CPU is 80C, but heatpipes are just warm.
> with my old AMD system using another 1 tower cooler, the pipes were being hot like CPU.
> with this Haswell and 2 Tower cooler pipes are cool while cpu is 80c, this bothers me
> I've mounted it quite perfect.


that's because the heat doesn't get transferred properly to the cooler from the die because of the TIM in between the die and the IHS, if you are certain that you've properly mounted the heatsink. delidding is the only option.


----------



## 352227

Guys can you please upload screenshots of your Intel XTU benchmarks with 4790k?

- say if XMP enabled
- what cooler you are using also

Thanks a mill, trying to figure out my heat issues! Still getting max 85c @4.4GHz on the bench 1097pts









This is one @4.5Ghz using Formula vii OC preset


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Guys can you please upload screenshots of your Intel XTU benchmarks with 4790k?
> 
> - say if XMP enabled
> - what cooler you are using also
> 
> Thanks a mill, trying to figure out my heat issues! Still getting max 85c @4.4GHz on the bench 1097pts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one @4.5Ghz using Formula vii OC preset


You need to delid that one. Look up the Delidded club. The last couple posts were videos of how to use a vice to do it safely. Should be easy for you and if you want those temps down in the upper 50's to low 60's from where you are now, it is the only way.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> You need to delid that one. Look up the Delidded club. The last couple posts were videos of how to use a vice to do it safely. Should be easy for you and if you want those temps down in the upper 50's to low 60's from where you are now, it is the only way.


Delidding just sounds scary!! Don't want to void any warranty available and I'm not made of cash...

Really just trying to find out if this is normal temps/scores on a 4790K...

Thanks though, I will have a look out of curiosity...

Keep the benchmark screenshots coming...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Delidding just sounds scary!! Don't want to void any warranty available and I'm not made of cash...
> 
> Really just trying to find out if this is normal temps/scores on a 4790K...
> 
> Thanks though, I will have a look out of curiosity...
> 
> Keep the benchmark screenshots coming...


do not use the auto overclocking. thats the first issue. It is probably getting too much voltage.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> do not use the auto overclocking. thats the first issue. It is probably getting too much voltage.


Not using it anymore - but getting same temps ;(

what readings you getting?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Not using it anymore - but getting same temps ;(
> 
> what readings you getting?


well I am not at home to post screenies. During x264 stress test my 4790k hits 75c. Gaming it runs at 60c or less. Mostly in the 50s playing bf4.

Its at 4.7ghz 1.312v under load (1.296v set in bios).

Honestly I cannot remember xtu but I am certain its not that hot.

What cooler do u have? I have an h110.

Also what thermal compound did u use? I suggest gelid extreme. Its really good stuff.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> that's because the heat doesn't get transferred properly to the cooler from the die because of the TIM in between the die and the IHS, if you are certain that you've properly mounted the heatsink. delidding is the only option.


Like I thought, I am dissapointed that I've bought 4690k instead of 4670k because I wanted a damn FIXED cpu to do not bother with deliding...
Intel I am not happy with my product quality, ofc intel will not see this but I had to say.

I can delid it with the experience I have, but before I'll change the tim to a better one to make transfer a little better to drop 3C-4C on my actual temps.
This'll take me to 56C in Battlefield and 75C-80C in XTU stability.

I'll stay 4.4ghz 1.23V, till the day I think 4.4 GHZ isn't enough and I can fiddle with CPU, I'll delid it









Still, What did you actually FIX INTEL? IT is FAR from fixed, and SANDYBRIDGE.
I would like to pay little more then I did now for a "K" cpu with good thermal solution, I think all of us would and intel still would use normal thermal solution for "non-K" cpus.

If I can think of it, I am sure they did, but I wonder what they are thinking. Probably they do not want people to stay too long with an old cpu like an oced 2600K on air cooling still a beast at high frequencies.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> well I am not at home to post screenies. During x264 stress test my 4790k hits 75c. Gaming it runs at 60c or less. Mostly in the 50s playing bf4.
> 
> Its at 4.7ghz 1.312v under load (1.296v set in bios).
> 
> Honestly I cannot remember xtu but I am certain its not that hot.
> 
> What cooler do u have? I have an h110.
> 
> Also what thermal compound did u use? I suggest gelid extreme. Its really good stuff.


Yeah your chip sounds better alright, they're the temps I would love!

I am using a Hyper 212 EVO with SP120 fan in pull. I know the water coolers are better but the 212 is also very good so don't think that would be an easy fix.

I'm using MX-4
http://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/mx-4.html


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Yeah your chip sounds better alright, they're the temps I would love!
> 
> I am using a Hyper 212 EVO with SP120 fan in pull. I know the water coolers are better but the 212 is also very good so don't think that would be an easy fix.
> 
> I'm using MX-4
> http://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/mx-4.html


that is part of the problem. Hyper 212 evo is not enough cooler for 4790k. Its fine for a mild overclock. its not enough for modern cpus to max out.

This is best budget cooler out there. It will get your temps much closer to mine. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IYEEOMO/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_o6Sfub17W6MBM

I called it budget but the performance is high end. It hangs with the noctua nh-d14 by less than 1c.


----------



## petron

@crazymania88 I have almost identical chip.

I stayed on 4.4ghz too.
vid 1.2
vcore peak 1.232
those extra 0.032 needed for prime95
aida, xtu, x264 were stable on 1.2 vcore

After reading most of this forum I came to conclusion i7 overclocks far better than i5.
Few pages back, i7 4790k 4.8ghz on same vcore as mine. ***
Or i just have crappy chip.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petron*
> 
> @crazymania88 I have almost identical chip.
> 
> I stayed on 4.4ghz too.
> vid 1.2
> vcore peak 1.232
> those extra 0.032 needed for prime95
> aida, xtu, x264 were stable on 1.2 vcore
> 
> After reading most of this forum I came to conclusion i7 overclocks far better than i5.
> Few pages back, i7 4790k 4.8ghz on same vcore as mine. ***
> Or i just have crappy chip.


the i7 is 500mhz higher clocked stock. It means the i7 are binned slightly better.


----------



## petron

Never thought of that .
So regarding oc:
i5 4.4ghz>i7 4.7ghz
Feel better already


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Yeah your chip sounds better alright, they're the temps I would love!
> 
> I am using a Hyper 212 EVO with SP120 fan in pull. I know the water coolers are better but the 212 is also very good so don't think that would be an easy fix.
> 
> I'm using MX-4
> http://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/mx-4.html


Believe it or not these chips are not putting out alot of heat so being on air is not as big a disadvantage as when overclocked chips were pulling 200+ watts a few gens ago In fact I had my better temps with my d14 and Delidded chip then with my 480 worth of rad on the same chip. It is all about how fast the heat goes from the chip into the cooler, and that is where your liquid ultra will make a difference, your cooler is not going to struggle with 130-150watts. There really is no advantage to water if the air coolers are not saturated. If you are gonna spend $300 on water cooling, my advice is to delid, if you fail (which you won't, the vice method is safe imho) buy a new chip instead


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Believe it or not these chips are not putting out alot of heat so being on air is not as big a disadvantage as when overclocked chips were pulling 200+ watts a few gens ago In fact I had my better temps with my d14 and Delidded chip then with my 480 worth of rad on the same chip. It is all about how fast the heat goes from the chip into the cooler, and that is where your liquid ultra will make a difference, your cooler is not going to struggle with 130-150watts. There really is no advantage to water if the air coolers are not saturated. If you are gonna spend $300 on water cooling, my advice is to delid, if you fail (which you won't, the vice method is safe imho) buy a new chip instead


you are suggesting he delid instead of buying a new cooler?

If that's what your are saying I have to disagree. Deliding should be done with proper cooling.

I re-read your post and I am not certain if you relized he is only using a hyper 212. Although you quoted him saying it.

He needs a min of high end air before deliding. Im not saying anything about water being better but expecting to max a Devils canyon on a hyper212 is a reach.

I posted a link to a $50 cooler that will beat the crap outta his hyper212 and he takes zero risk and keeps warranty.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I agree with chronicfx no need for Watercooling the new cpu's use a lot less power now a days so air ie enough to cool them sure WC looks nice but thats iti rather spend 50/80$ in a ggod air cooler and have the same performance of a 500$ WC system....


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I agree with chronicfx no need for Watercooling the new cpu's use a lot less power now a days so air ie enough to cool them sure WC looks nice but thats iti rather spend 50/80$ in a ggod air cooler and have the same performance of a 500$ WC system....


agreed but can you agree a hyper212 is not enough?


----------



## [CyGnus]

well the 212 is pretty basic in my opinion i never liked it to be honest but its a lot better than stock


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> well the 212 is pretty basic in my opinion i never liked it to be honest but its a lot better than stock


true but it will limit a haswell i5/i7. I have one.

I had to replace it. My very old thermalright ultra 120 extreme with a lga 1150 adapter keeps my delided 4770k just as cool as my 4790k + h110.

I tried hyper212 on the 4770k before I bought the adapter and I had to drop voltage back to 1.200 or turn off HT to keep temps resonable. It is delided but the 212 still wasnt enough.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I agree with you on that 212 is not enough


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I agree with you on that 212 is not enough


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IYEEOMO/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_y9Ufub1EFD6J2

True spirit 140 is the best price/performance you can get today. I wish it would have been available when I bought by h110.

Lucky for me I only paid $60 for my h110 as it was open box. But thermalright went over the top on that single fan cooler imo.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IYEEOMO/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_y9Ufub1EFD6J2
> 
> True spirit 140 is the best price/performance you can get today. I wish it would have been available when I bought by h110.
> 
> Lucky for me I only paid $60 for my h110 as it was open box. But thermalright went over the top on that single fan cooler imo.


OK - but am I experiencing temps too high here for stock on 212 EVO? Should I look deeper into voltage or something?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> with my "simple" aircooler i can run IBT at 5.0ghz @ 1.5V vcore, ambient about 25C
> 
> and my "hottest" core is only 84C ..lol still about 20C below Tjmax ..np
> i saw in the other thread, great job martinhal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit,
> double post srry, will del the first


I pulled this from way back in the delidded club. Vondutch was using a cooler i considered totally inferior to my d14 and was matching me all the way.


----------



## Chris Ihao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Anyone using the "Gaming" subset of MSI Z97 boards be wary of the 1.5 bios. It could be anecdotal (or I could missing a new modifier that was once auto) or even chip degredation, but I most my 4.7Ghz OC ability after the update.
> 
> I now top off at 4.6Ghz. Not awful, but certainly not ideal. For those hoping more mature bios code would unlock lower voltage/higher overclocks on these boards, I think that ship may have sailed.


I got the Gaming 7 in that series and I cant get above 4.6. You cant backtrack to bios v. 4? I wouldnt be so pessimistic about the future of these cards' bioses. There has been examples of good bioses popping up once in a while, in a series of versions.

Interesting post man. I wondered why I couldnt reach 4.7 ghz. Guess they mainly focus on the oc series for stable voltages. I'm quite happy at 4.6 atm, and since I run without EIST and other stepping technologies due to latency problems in music software I really shouldnt use too much voltage 24/7, but it WOULD be fun to be able to test. What voltage did you run 4.7 at?


----------



## Chris Ihao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> OK - but am I experiencing temps too high here for stock on 212 EVO? Should I look deeper into voltage or something?


I think you should consider buying a Cryorig R1 Ultimate or Universal (if you got tall ram). I had a Thermalrite 120 extreme,which is a bit similar to yours, but my Cryorig R1 Universal beats it by at least 10 degrees celsius. It has a really great mounting system as well, and is quite light for its performance. Pretty sure that would fix you up.

Also, it *may* be possible that the tim on your cpu is really badly applied due to a construction error or whatever. Extremely unlikely though.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> OK - but am I experiencing temps too high here for stock on 212 EVO? Should I look deeper into voltage or something?


I've been on to the retailer and they recommend I try using Aida64 Extreme for 30-60mins this evening and get back to them tomorrow with my results...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> I've been on to the retailer and they recommend I try using Aida64 Extreme for 30-60mins this evening and get back to them tomorrow with my results...


if you are on stock with voltage set to auto that might be the issue. Some mobos were putting way too much voltage. Especially if your not in the most recent bios.

Try stock clocks and set vcore to 1.100 and see if it helps. If it not stable move to 1.150. Hyper212 can handle that voltage.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> if you are on stock with voltage set to auto that might be the issue. Some mobos were putting way too much voltage. Especially if your not in the most recent bios.
> 
> Try stock clocks and set vcore to 1.100 and see if it helps. If it not stable move to 1.150. Hyper212 can handle that voltage.


Thanks, I'll give that a lash this evening before Aida64

Regarding BIOS - I have the most recent version available


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Thanks, I'll give that a lash this evening before Aida64
> 
> Regarding BIOS - I have the most recent version available


try those voltages. It should work for stock. Good luck and report back


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> try those voltages. It should work for stock. Good luck and report back


Hey guys, so got home and gave it a few tests etc, see results below;

XMP disabled



XMP enabled




As you can see the XMP profile (ASUS preset) has changed Voltage to Static @1.26V, wheras without XMP it is adaptive and default volts.

What should I do to keep the temp down while using XMP profile? Change voltage settings?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Hey guys, so got home and gave it a few tests etc, see results below;
> 
> XMP disabled
> 
> 
> 
> XMP enabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the XMP profile (ASUS preset) has changed Voltage to Static @1.26V, wheras without XMP it is adaptive and default volts.
> 
> What should I do to keep the temp down while using XMP profile? Change voltage settings?


Why does xmp change your vcore? I thought xmp was just for memory? Why can't you just enter manual voltages for both?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Why does xmp change your vcore? I thought xmp was just for memory? Why can't you just enter manual voltages for both?


on my asus boards xmp also raises all 4 cores to the max turbo.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> on my asus boards xmp also raises all 4 cores to the max turbo.


That explains the temperature difference in need for more voltage


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> That explains the temperature difference in need for more voltage


So have I OC'd the CPU to 4.4GHz now?

Is there a way to getting it cooler or should I just be happy with what I got?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> So have I OC'd the CPU to 4.4GHz now?
> 
> Is there a way to getting it cooler or should I just be happy with what I got?


u can try to lower the voltage. Try 1.200v.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> u can try to lower the voltage. Try 1.200v.


Will do - give me 5 mins...


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Will do - give me 5 mins...


Right so, I lowered the Core Voltage to 1.2V and Static, I did not reach 80c!!!

Is it worth trying to go lower?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Right so, I lowered the Core Voltage to 1.2V and Static, I did not reach 80c!!!
> 
> Is it worth trying to go lower?


try 1.150


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> try 1.150


Just gave it a lash - seems to have knocked a further chunk off the temps - too mad to go lower voltage again??


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Just gave it a lash - seems to have knocked a further chunk off the temps - too mad to go lower voltage again??


1.100 if thats stable its a pretty good cpu.


----------



## crazymania88

Wow 1.150 4.4 ghz?
Mine couldn't even hit it at 1.2V, I am jelly :/


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 1.100 if thats stable its a pretty good cpu.


OK we're flying now, should I go even more? dropped 13c going from 1.26 to 1.1V so far....


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Wow 1.150 4.4 ghz?
> Mine couldn't even hit it at 1.2V, I am jelly :/


Take a look at my fifth 4790K:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/9180#post_22840894

4.7 @ 1.175


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> OK we're flying now, should I go even more? dropped 13c going from 1.26 to 1.1V so far....


very nice. That cpu is pretty good. I would settle right there. If 1.10-1.150v is stable for 4.4ghz then that is a good oc for hyper212.


----------



## fleetfeather

overclocking DC on a 212 EVO sounds like a...... experience


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> overclocking DC on a 212 EVO sounds like a...... experience


not recommend but below 1.2v its fine it seems.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> not recommend but below 1.2v its fine it seems.


Might go back to 1.15V to be safe...


----------



## fleetfeather

yet it really does beg the question as to why you'd buy such a cooler. I recognise everyone's budgets are different, but there's also such a thing as putting together a balanced build.

Spent 350 on a CPU, and budget <40 for a cooler? Considering 4790k's can hit over 1.20Vcore for their boost frequencies, it seems like a poor purchase to me personally.

If it's just a temporary solution, I'd be tempted to sit back at stock and wait until you get your hands on something more substantial rather than dialling in profiles.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Take a look at my fifth 4790K:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/9180#post_22840894
> 
> 4.7 @ 1.175


Fifth?
how?
So can we RMA the cpu to get a new one? Mine is still 2 weeks old but the Shop will not accept it back.


----------



## error-id10t

Why? Throw in x264 test from here and double check you're good to go. Couple of runs on XTU Bench is fairly good indicator but no guarantee.

I'm glad someone has finally used something like that as a cooler as my chip will go to my Dad sooner or later with a cheap cooler so now I have a nice baseline. If someone is wondering @ x44 it'll replace a stock 920 so it'll be a nice jump.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Why does xmp change your vcore? I thought xmp was just for memory? Why can't you just enter manual voltages for both?


We don't have the "before" picture but that's clearly the expected ~0.08v jump when using Adaptive voltage and few of these programs.


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> yet it really does beg the question as to why you'd buy such a cooler. I recognise everyone's budgets are different, but there's also such a thing as putting together a balanced build.
> 
> Spent 350 on a CPU, and budget <40 for a cooler? Considering 4790k's can hit over 1.20Vcore for their boost frequencies, it seems like a poor purchase to me personally.
> 
> If it's just a temporary solution, I'd be tempted to sit back at stock and wait until you get your hands on something more substantial rather than dialling in profiles.


we talking Corsair H105? I can't afford time or money on a custom loop system...


----------



## Marc79

Any AIO whether 240 or 280 will do.


----------



## Wirerat

A high end cooler is only $55.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IYEEOMO/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_pt2fub19T9YV6


----------



## fleetfeather

Haha, depends on the workload Error. I'd take a stab that most peeps who grab i7s rather than i5s have some intent to use the chip somewhat, especially for those who force the extra cost of such a chip given the shoestring budget where 40 bucks was the budget for a cooler. Pretty much relates back to my "balance" comment.

We both know the idea behind x264 looping is to check stability across a sustained workload. If you just throw in a few quick and dirty loops here and there, you're really just ensuring the profile isn't horrible, rather than stable. Highly likely you'd still find any instabilities in, say, BF4 sessions (which will be driving such a chip up to 70C's in this scenario, which is questionable)


----------



## fleetfeather

You can pick up used D14's and 14PE's for 40-60 too


----------



## koekwau5

@crazymania88 Got some addresses and possibilities to return / trade all mine.
What you could do is buy a Intel Tuning Plan for 20 euro or dollars.
It can't get any worse actually, you got a normal CPU. You could try your luck with this.

Edit: had some real crappy ones with stock VID of 1.3 @ 4.4 with one core and after couple of lucky possibilities I finally hit jackpot. Can run 4.8Ghz game stable at 1.275v and about to delid it for 4.9Ghz hopefully =)
Worth the money if its jackpot!


----------



## 352227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Any AIO whether 240 or 280 will do.


what's 240 and 280 if you don't mind me asking? The capacity of the rad?

Will getting one of these make a big difference our is out a waste of money?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> what's 240 and 280 if you don't mind me asking? The capacity of the rad?
> 
> Will getting one of these make a big difference our is out a waste of money?


my h110 is a 280mm rad. I would go with the true spirit 140 i posted and save some money. It performs as good.

I only paid $50 for my h110 open box. I would never pay retail for it.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> what's 240 and 280 if you don't mind me asking? The capacity of the rad?
> 
> Will getting one of these make a big difference our is out a waste of money?


I gave my opinion on it being a matter of heat transfer and not heat capacity that is your issue and an example on post #9241 of a cheap air cooler handling 1.5v on a delidded 3770k. You are welcome to buy a new cooler, the plus side is that you get to keep it for future builds. The downside as the nm and TDP get smaller those cpu only loops are overkill unless you want asthetics. I only have water because I had a 7990 on a water block last gen. My d14 had better temps.

A 240 has two 120mm fans in a row on a radiator. A 280 has two 140mm fans in a row. But you may want to learn about static pressure before assuming 280 must always be better.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> @crazymania88 Got some addresses and possibilities to return / trade all mine.
> What you could do is buy a Intel Tuning Plan for 20 euro or dollars.
> It can't get any worse actually, you got a normal CPU. You could try your luck with this.
> 
> Edit: had some real crappy ones with stock VID of 1.3 @ 4.4 with one core and after couple of lucky possibilities I finally hit jackpot. Can run 4.8Ghz game stable at 1.275v and about to delid it for 4.9Ghz hopefully =)
> Worth the money if its jackpot!


Wait, so if I pay 20$, I can change my Chip, but I do not know it gonna be better or worst right?








I wonder if I should try my chance...

I understood it right, right?

so if I get a sh* one, I can pay 20$ and change it again?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Wait, so if I pay 20$, I can change my Chip, but I do not know it gonna be better or worst right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I should try my chance...
> 
> I understood it right, right?
> 
> so if I get a sh* one, I can pay 20$ and change it again?


Do you have to kill it first or just not like the way it clocks? Think intel checks it repacks it and resells it with $20 more in the bank?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Wait, so if I pay 20$, I can change my Chip, but I do not know it gonna be better or worst right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I should try my chance...
> 
> I understood it right, right?
> 
> so if I get a sh* one, I can pay 20$ and change it again?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to kill it first or just not like the way it clocks? Think intel checks it repacks it and resells it with $20 more in the bank?
Click to expand...

they never check em unless you get a shrew. they usually just get them from you and sip a new one out.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> A high end cooler is only $55.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IYEEOMO/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_pt2fub19T9YV6


The HR-02 Macho is a pretty good cooler when i was searching for one the top of the line was the D14 and the HR-02 Macho is just 2Cº shy of it but half the price so if you have the space its a good bet


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> they never check em unless you get a shrew. they usually just get them from you and sip a new one out.


I am not killing anything,
I say I want a better chip because I am not happy with temps and overclock I have with mine atm.

so I have to pay 20$ to take a new one, if it's bad, I've to pay again 20$, till I find a good one I guess?

it sounds nice, I can try it.

@CyGunus

Deepcool Neptwin (which I use) is an unkown diamond







.
It is twin tower, 6 heatpipes, mirror polished base and it is 1C-3C far from Noctua-D14 with same Noise level.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835856003

I would recommend this, V2 or V1 cooling is same V1 has a Fanhub with 4 slots, V2 has leds.


----------



## fleetfeather

doesn't work like that. the warranty has a 30-day kick in period, and you still have to earn a RMA number to send it back. if you get in touch with intel CS and say "my chip is faulty, i need a new one" they're likely to ask you to prove it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> doesn't work like that. the warranty has a 30-day kick in period, and you still have to earn a RMA number to send it back. if you get in touch with intel CS and say "my chip is faulty, i need a new one" they're likely to ask you to prove it.


lol you have to wait like 45 days and describe nutty things and they will just say send it in. after they get it they look at the ihs but they don't run it they toss it in a bin to be used again and then ship a new one out. they even took my delidded 3570k.(of course they might not take too many of those. and the platic cpu case was probably never opened to inspect enough to where the ihs would fall out.)


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I am not killing anything,
> I say I want a better chip because I am not happy with temps and overclock I have with mine atm.
> 
> so I have to pay 20$ to take a new one, if it's bad, I've to pay again 20$, till I find a good one I guess?
> 
> it sounds nice, I can try it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol you have to wait like 45 days and describe nutty things and they will just say send it in. after they get it they look at the ihs but they don't run it they toss it in a bin to be used again and then ship a new one out. they even took my delidded 3570k.(of course they might not take too many of those. and the platic cpu case was probably never opened to inspect enough to where the ihs would fall out.)


Question is,
so what was that 20$ 1 time changing thing?
From that I understood I can pay 20$ and change the CPU with same one :/
isn't RMA a different thing and it doesn't need any payment?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> doesn't work like that. the warranty has a 30-day kick in period, and you still have to earn a RMA number to send it back. if you get in touch with intel CS and say "my chip is faulty, i need a new one" they're likely to ask you to prove it.


they do not ask to prove anything. I am not saying anyone should ever be dishonest as that would be rma fraud.

I had a cpu light no post. The only question asked was if i used a different mobo. I answered yes.

The rep never asked any other questions.

I had the performance tunning plan and the intel rep said my rma was covered under regular warranty.

I see no need to buy the tunning plan really.

Its very easy to rma an intel cpu. I did not even cross ship and my new cpu was at my door 7 days after my rma number was issued.


----------



## fleetfeather

Claiming under Intel tuning plan requires a sound explanation of what you've done to result in a dead chip.

ITP is for issues resulting from overclocking gone bad, not for your run of the mill DOA's or otherwise faulty-from-factory chips


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Claiming under Intel tuning plan requires a sound explanation of what you've done to result in a dead chip.
> 
> ITP is for issues resulting from overclocking gone bad, not for your run of the mill DOA's or otherwise faulty-from-factory chips


I just explained all you have to say is " cpu light is on, no post. They test nothing.

He did not ask how long it worked or anything.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I am not killing anything,
> I say I want a better chip because I am not happy with temps and overclock I have with mine atm.
> 
> so I have to pay 20$ to take a new one, if it's bad, I've to pay again 20$, till I find a good one I guess?
> 
> it sounds nice, I can try it.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol you have to wait like 45 days and describe nutty things and they will just say send it in. after they get it they look at the ihs but they don't run it they toss it in a bin to be used again and then ship a new one out. they even took my delidded 3570k.(of course they might not take too many of those. and the platic cpu case was probably never opened to inspect enough to where the ihs would fall out.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Question is,
> so what was that 20$ 1 time changing thing?
> From that I understood I can pay 20$ and change the CPU with same one :/
> isn't RMA a different thing and it doesn't need any payment?
Click to expand...

this is to cover overclocking and you only get to use it once

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Claiming under Intel tuning plan requires a sound explanation of what you've done to result in a dead chip.
> 
> ITP is for issues resulting from overclocking gone bad, not for your run of the mill DOA's or otherwise faulty-from-factory chips


I told them my cpu was responding slowly and it was causing random bsod's after setting the multi to 50 and after the cmos reset it still persisted they asked no question and took a delidded chiop. Its not what you say its how you say it. You can tell them anything if you word it right and they didn't ask for proof or anything. and ftr delidding isn't covered by warranty and can have your warranty revoked. However they only look at the numbers on the ihs when you send a cpu in so it doesn't matter what you tell them as they wont test it just don't talk about extreme crap.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I just explained all you have to say is " cpu light is on, no post. They test nothing.
> 
> He did not ask how long it worked or anything.


you're missing the entire point.

YOUR chip was faulty. I understand that. But this other dude is trying to take out ITP to return working chips that don't clock to his satisfaction. That is NOT how ITP works; they _do_ test at factory to see if your chip runs and boots when RMA'ing it. People with working chips which got RMA'd have received those exact same chips back, on occasion.

Wanna guess which test Intel uses to test faulty chips at the factory?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> you're missing the entire point.
> 
> YOUR chip was faulty. I understand that. But this other dude is trying to take out ITP to return working chips that don't clock to his satisfaction. That is NOT how ITP works; they _do_ test at factory to see if your chip runs and boots when RMA'ing it. People with working chips which got RMA'd have received those exact same chips back, on occasion.
> 
> Wanna guess which test Intel uses to test faulty chips at the factory?


lol. They only verify the numbers on the ihs.

If someone really wants to return one they can is my point. You could return a perfectly good cpu and they wont know. it is rma fraud though and I am not suggesting that.


----------



## fleetfeather

ask yourself why they'd return chips that they've deemed not faulty or run without error? how could they possibly know that they aren't faulty?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> ask yourself why they'd return chips that they've deemed not faulty or run without error? how could they possibly know that they aren't faulty?


it was the easiest rma I ever done. My cpu could have been faulty because I cracked the die. It wasnt cracked just saying. They do not check the cpu besides reading the numbers on it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> ask yourself why they'd return chips that they've deemed not faulty or run without error? how could they possibly know that they aren't faulty?
> 
> 
> 
> it was the easiest rma I ever done. My cpu could have been faulty because I cracked the die. It wasnt cracked just saying. They do not check the cpu besides reading the numbers on it.
Click to expand...

lol its okay. he can miss out on possible rma's all he wants. I just wish gpu manufacturers would do what intel does so I can get rid of this kingpin without getting one worse than i have. 1346/1784 is unacceptable.


----------



## stubass

People who return or want to return items that work just fine becuase they don't overclock to thier satisifaction are fraudsters imo.. if you dont like it sell it and get another and take your loss...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> People who return or want to return items that work just fine becuase they don't overclock to thier satisifaction are fraudsters imo.. if you dont like it sell it and get another and take your loss...


People will always have different values. its never ok to do a fraud rma.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> People who return or want to return items that work just fine becuase they don't overclock to thier satisifaction are fraudsters imo.. if you dont like it sell it and get another and take your loss...
> 
> 
> 
> People will always have different values. its never ok to do a fraud rma.
Click to expand...

So true matey... unfortunatley..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> People who return or want to return items that work just fine becuase they don't overclock to thier satisifaction are fraudsters imo.. if you dont like it sell it and get another and take your loss...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> People who return or want to return items that work just fine becuase they don't overclock to thier satisifaction are fraudsters imo.. if you dont like it sell it and get another and take your loss...
> 
> 
> 
> People will always have different values. its never ok to do a fraud rma.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> People who return or want to return items that work just fine becuase they don't overclock to thier satisifaction are fraudsters imo.. if you dont like it sell it and get another and take your loss...
> 
> 
> 
> People will always have different values. its never ok to do a fraud rma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So true matey... unfortunatley..
Click to expand...

when i make the money that you guys do i will no problem bu until then i will continue. and besides i don't rma because there's nothing wrong and it doesn't meet my specs there is usually a issue like with the 3570k where that one was very slow and it was bugging. it kept bsod'ing at the end and me thinks I cooked it but then again i was on air at the time because i lacked tim to put on the cpu and couldn't afford it.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> People who return or want to return items that work just fine becuase they don't overclock to thier satisifaction are fraudsters imo.. if you dont like it sell it and get another and take your loss...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> People who return or want to return items that work just fine becuase they don't overclock to thier satisifaction are fraudsters imo.. if you dont like it sell it and get another and take your loss...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People will always have different values. its never ok to do a fraud rma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> People who return or want to return items that work just fine becuase they don't overclock to thier satisifaction are fraudsters imo.. if you dont like it sell it and get another and take your loss...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People will always have different values. its never ok to do a fraud rma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So true matey... unfortunatley..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when i make the money that you guys do i will no problem bu until then i will continue. and besides i don't rma because there's nothing wrong and it doesn't meet my specs there is usually a issue like with the 3570k where that one was very slow and it was bugging. it kept bsod'ing at the end and me thinks I cooked it but then again i was on air at the time because i lacked tim to put on the cpu and couldn't afford it.
Click to expand...

Dont worry dude, i wasnt singleing anyone out, just saying my oppion is all... besides you said you rma if have an issue.


----------



## bigaza2151

Just got the 4690k a week ago and im running idle temps of 38 mid 40s under an antec 950 cooler on stock speeds. After a few google searches i found that other ppl have similar temps mine are a lil higher from what ive seen. Then again i am in australia and it is warm in my apartment already and we are only in spring.

Should i be concerned at all


----------



## crazymania88

We cannot give the chip and take another one, it's okay. (I've heard people doing it but, anyway).

But that 20$ PTPP (Performance Tuning Protection Plan) covers overclocking right from Intel's site:
"The Performance Tuning Protection Plan is Intel offering you a chance to push the tuning of your boxed processor to a new level. The plan allows you a single processor replacement for your boxed processor, hassle-free, from our customer support. This is in addition to your standard 3 year warranty. If you are serious about overclocking, yet you want the safety of recovering from a setting gone wrong, then this is the plan for you."

So it says "Plan allows you a single processor replacement."
I was asking about this line guys.
What does this sentence mean?

1-)
If I can overclock my chip to death, and get another one incase of a dead chip.
2-)
I return the working chip because I am so serious about overclocking, and they give me a better one?

It is fine both ways for me, I'll achive same speed with a better CPU with low temps, or
with a bad cpu with high voltage, bad temps but incase it dies, I'll get a new one anyway.

I am having hard time understanding the policy, needs a clearification.

*"safety of recovering from a setting gone wrong, then this is the plan for you.""
From this line, I understand this:
"I can do whatever I want to the CPU, incase something goes wrong, I'll get a replacement."

Another question, if Delidding is included? Will they want the broken one back and care about delid?*


----------



## carlhil2

You send them chip, for whatever reason, they send you chip, but, you can't, in turn, get the Tuning Plan for the replacement chip..correct?


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Claiming under Intel tuning plan requires a sound explanation of what you've done to result in a dead chip.
> 
> ITP is for issues resulting from overclocking gone bad, not for your run of the mill DOA's or otherwise faulty-from-factory chips


what a load of ... sorry, but this is not true.
last time I checked once you pay for Performance Tuners warranty, in 30 days it kicks in and then you are entitled to replace the chip no questions asked. I did that twice with 3770K, once the chip was physically dead from overclocking and Intel engineer I spoke to (informing him about claim under Perf Tuners plan) decided himself it actually qualifies for free replacement under Standard Warranty instead, go figure. Another time I just gave authorization number of my plan and claim was registered for replacement under it.

Another side of story is that I never received a good overclocker from Intel RMA, that's another (and bitter) side of this coin.


----------



## sdmf74

For those of you that found your stable oc in manual mode and then switched to adaptive mode *did you also set your cpu cache voltage to adaptive? or just leave that setting to auto?*
using Asus ROG board btw

I did notice that after switching core voltage to adaptive (and leaving cache voltage on auto) the cache voltage was dropping a little (like .05v) in tune with the core, This is a good thing cause my cache voltage was getting 1.35v in manual mode, which is a little
high for 24/7 use from what I have read.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> For those of you that found your stable oc in manual mode and then switched to adaptive mode *did you also set your cpu cache voltage to adaptive? or just leave that setting to auto?*
> using Asus ROG board btw
> 
> I did notice that after switching core voltage to adaptive (and leaving cache voltage on auto) the cache voltage was dropping a little (like .05v) in tune with the core, This is a good thing cause my cache voltage was getting 1.35v in manual mode, which is a little
> high for 24/7 use from what I have read.


I see no reason to use adaptive on the vcore. Manual with all cstates enabled/c7 (not set to auto, auto wont work) drops my vcore down to almost nothing at idle.

I don't run much voltage on the cache as cache overclocking doesnt do much. I have my cache at 42 @ 1.150v. I have ran it on adaptive with the core on manual with cstates though with no negative affects.

With cstates enabled you have to look at hwinfo64 to see vcore drop as other software doesnt show the correct info.

With manual vcore and cstates enabled I do not have to worry about any avx load increasing my vcore .1v.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I see no reason to use adaptive on the vcore. Manual with all cstates enabled/c7 (not set to auto, auto wont work) drops my vcore down to almost nothing at idle.
> 
> I don't run much voltage on the cache as cache overclocking doesnt do much. I have my cache at 42 @ 1.150v. I have ran it on adaptive with the core on manual with cstates though with no negative affects.
> 
> With cstates enabled you have to look at hwinfo64 to see vcore drop as other software doesnt show the correct info.
> 
> With manual vcore and cstates enabled I do not have to worry about any avx load increasing my vcore .1v.


how do you check cache voltage?
On my Gigabyte Z97X gaming5, no matter what I set it to, it always shows "1.05V" in voltage settings.
and I don't know what it is in HWinfo.

please Enlighten me guys.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I see no reason to use adaptive on the vcore. Manual with all cstates enabled/c7 (not set to auto, auto wont work) drops my vcore down to almost nothing at idle.
> 
> I don't run much voltage on the cache as cache overclocking doesnt do much. I have my cache at 42 @ 1.150v. I have ran it on adaptive with the core on manual with cstates though with no negative affects.
> 
> With cstates enabled you have to look at hwinfo64 to see vcore drop as other software doesnt show the correct info.
> 
> With manual vcore and cstates enabled I do not have to worry about any avx load increasing my vcore .1v.


So Im assuming Asus' auto setting is essentially disabled then on c7? Either that or im just not noticing my vcore drop in manual mode because im using cpu-z

I was unaware that Haswells vcore drops in manual mode w/ cstates enabled, why is this never talked about? at least I have never read anything about it in any oc guides (or vids)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> So Im assuming Asus' auto setting is essentially disabled then on c7? Either that or im just not noticing my vcore drop in manual mode because im using cpu-z
> 
> I was unaware that Haswells vcore drops in manual mode w/ cstates enabled, why is this never talked about? at least I have never read anything about it in any oc guides (or vids)


its talked about a lot in the haswell overclocking guide thread.

I asure you if you use hwinfo and set them all to enabled and c7 when available it wil drop.

My aisuite software also shows the vcore dropping. Cpuz not so much. Its showing VID not vcore.

It blows my mind all those guides say set adaptive instead after stabilizing the OC.

What if you run a new benchmark that comes out and dnt know it triggers the avx2 + .1v load? It could potentially ruin a cpu if your already running higher vcore.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_10


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> its talked about a lot in the haswell overclocking guide thread.
> 
> I asure you if you use hwinfo and set them all to enabled and c7 when available it wil drop.
> 
> My aisuite software also shows the vcore dropping. Cpuz not so much. Its showing VID not vcore.
> 
> It blows my mind all those guides say set adaptive instead after stabilizing the OC.
> 
> What if you run a new benchmark that comes out and dnt know it triggers the avx2 + .1v load? It could potentially ruin a cpu if your already running higher vcore.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_10


Good to know I will read up on it some more, rep+


----------



## sdmf74

I set ctates to enable, the only setting for c7 is latency (long or short) not sure which one is best and did a quick check in AI SUITEIII but vcore is not dropping. I havent checked the link yet but w/ a quick test doesnt seem to be working.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I set ctates to enable, the only setting for c7 is latency (long or short) not sure which one is best and did a quick check in AI SUITEIII but vcore is not dropping. I havent checked the link yet but w/ a quick test doesnt seem to be working.


I use short. I cannot tell difference they both drop.

Set eist to enabled in bios too.
Check in hwinfo64. Scroll down from vid to the individual vcores.


----------



## crazymania88

Yep, I go manual mode on voltage too, and it lovers when not under load.
But I gonna ask again, how you guys can monitor cache/ring voltage?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Yep, I go manual mode on voltage too, and it lovers when not under load.
> But I gonna ask again, how you guys can monitor cache/ring voltage?


It depends on which monitoring software you use. Hwinfo64 should be vcore 3


----------



## sdmf74

okay I downloaded hwinfo. When I get sensor warning Am I suppose to enable embedded controller sensor? cause my multiplier is going crazy (lowering) but my vcore doesnt seem to change at all see pic....... Sorry never used hwinfo64

I just wish there was another way to tell, it drives me nuts that monitoring software is such hit and miss.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> It depends on which monitoring software you use. Hwinfo64 should be vcore 3


Vcore3? I don't have such thing in my hwinfo...


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> People who return or want to return items that work just fine becuase they don't overclock to thier satisifaction are fraudsters imo.. if you dont like it sell it and get another and take your loss...


I agree on this one, but Intel kinda asked for it.
They fooked up the black adhesive and cooling paste twice!
At their second chance (4790K) they still didn't solve the problem!

You pay a whole lot more for a Intel CPU compared to a AMD and what do you get? A cpu which needs to be edited out of teh box with a hammer and vice or razor. That is madness.

They asked for it by not soldering the 4790K IMHO.
The 4790K chip itself is wonderfull tho!
Buy a Intel Tuning plan, send it back and hope for the best.

Edit: and as a hardcore Intel fan they really disappoint me with the 4790K.
Soon another Intel event I'll be visiting, will speak with couple of Intel techies.
Still need a answer for this crappy adhesive and cooling paste.

About the cpu's not being tested: I can confirm that. Don't worry about that.


----------



## sdmf74

So yeah I double checked c-states in bios, all enabled (my package c-states support is grayed out) and my minimum processor state in win 8 is 5% even dloaded newest beta for hwinfo64 and my vcore is still not dropping @ idle but my multi is.
Also when I check voltage monitor in bios it's at steady 1.32v (not lowering). Not sure why this method is not working for me, I was kinda hoping for another option but might have to stick w/ adaptive. I must be missing something.

@ wirerat you are doing this on your Asus or asrock mobo?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> So yeah I double checked c-states in bios, all enabled (my package c-states support is grayed out) and my minimum processor state in win 8 is 5% even dloaded newest beta for hwinfo64 and my vcore is still not dropping @ idle but my multi is.
> Also when I check voltage monitor in bios it's at steady 1.32v (not lowering). Not sure why this method is not working for me, I was kinda hoping for another option but might have to stick w/ adaptive. I must be missing something.
> 
> @ wirerat you are doing this on your Asus or asrock mobo?


my asus works. Both z97 A and z87 plus show the vcore1, vcore2, vcore3, vcore4.

My asrock doesnt seem to have the sensors for hwinfo to show vcore dropping.

Its just a h87 pro4 board I got off fleabay for my server though. it cost me like $15 via auction. It handles my 4670k at 4.2,ghz 1.180v x264 stable though.


----------



## feniks

On my Gigabyte z97x-ud5h, the HWinfo doesn't give me the cache/uncore voltage, no other system voltages either unless I haven't found them yet in sensor listing. for reading those like VRING/cache, VSA, VIOA, VIOD I just use GTL 2.0 (also good for dynamic adjustments on Gigabyte boards).

Also I agree on sticking to fixed vcore mode and using C-states for dropping voltage, as I read and see the power draw on my UPS, it seems that downclocking frequency doesn't change anything as power idle power draw once voltage drops. Adaptive never worked for me above certain overclock on every CPU I owned.

Also, I don't use C1E or EIST, do you keep it enabled to make it work? It seems like they are not needed.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> On my Gigabyte z97x-ud5h, the HWinfo doesn't give me the cache/uncore voltage, no other system voltages either unless I haven't found them yet in sensor listing. for reading those like VRING/cache, VSA, VIOA, VIOD I just use GTL 2.0 (also good for dynamic adjustments on Gigabyte boards).
> 
> Also I agree on sticking to fixed vcore mode and using C-states for dropping voltage, as I read and see the power draw on my UPS, it seems that downclocking frequency doesn't change anything as power idle power draw once voltage drops. Adaptive never worked for me above certain overclock on every CPU I owned.
> 
> Also, I don't use C1E or EIST, do you keep it enabled to make it work? It seems like they are not needed.


I use eist. You can get it drop vcore and hold max frequency when not loaded but I dont mind it dropping.

I just switch to max performance in windows to lock it at 100% whenever I want it to.

So yes I leave the c1e and eist enabled.

On no mobo I have used does it show current cache voltages though. The closest thing is aisuite but it still only showing what u set it to in bios.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I use eist. You can get it drop vcore and hold max frequency when not loaded but I dont mind it dropping.
> 
> I just switch to max performance in windows to lock it at 100% whenever I want it to.
> 
> So yes I leave the c1e and eist enabled.
> 
> On no mobo I have used does it show current cache voltages though. The closest thing is aisuite but it still only showing what u set it to in bios.


I set it in bios,
it still shows 1.050 in the voltage options menu while it says 1.150 in the voltage box I've set -_- I wonder if Giga Z97X has an issue.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I use eist. You can get it drop vcore and hold max frequency when not loaded but I dont mind it dropping.
> 
> I just switch to max performance in windows to lock it at 100% whenever I want it to.
> 
> So yes I leave the c1e and eist enabled.
> 
> On no mobo I have used does it show current cache voltages though. The closest thing is aisuite but it still only showing what u set it to in bios.


yeah, seeing the frequency and VID drop (e.g. in CPU-Z) looks comforting for sure







I used to trust only that until you guys in this thread convinced me to use HWinfo ... since double-checking voltages with multimeter I trust this software most (plus GTL of course, but that is only for Gigabyte boards I think).
I used C1E/EIST on 4.7GHz, not sure if I have stabilized yet my new daily 4.8Ghz hard enough for C1E and EIST, it survives C-states enabled tho, finally. Turned out I needed a bump in all system voltages (VSA, VIOA, VIOD, probably VRING too) to stabilize the CPU OC.


----------



## sdmf74

Maybe something has changed with Maximus VII Formula or bios IDK but nothing seemed to work in manual w/ c-states enabled. Adaptive seems to be working flawlessly though (HWINFO64 & AI SUITE III now shows voltages fluctuating) temps even dropped a tiny bit. I will just have to switch to my manual profile if I ever need to stress cpu. All benchmarks are ok to run while using adaptive though correct???


----------



## Wirerat

I have needed to bump system agent voltage +200mv (not sure what gigabyte calls it) to stabiliz 2400mhz ram. The system was stable at 1600mhz. That was the sign to raise it.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> We cannot give the chip and take another one, it's okay. (I've heard people doing it but, anyway).
> 
> But that 20$ PTPP (Performance Tuning Protection Plan) covers overclocking right from Intel's site:
> "The Performance Tuning Protection Plan is Intel offering you a chance to push the tuning of your boxed processor to a new level. The plan allows you a single processor replacement for your boxed processor, hassle-free, from our customer support. This is in addition to your standard 3 year warranty. If you are serious about overclocking, yet you want the safety of recovering from a setting gone wrong, then this is the plan for you."
> 
> So it says "Plan allows you a single processor replacement."
> I was asking about this line guys.
> What does this sentence mean?
> 
> 1-)
> If I can overclock my chip to death, and get another one incase of a dead chip.
> 2-)
> I return the working chip because I am so serious about overclocking, and they give me a better one?
> 
> It is fine both ways for me, I'll achive same speed with a better CPU with low temps, or
> with a bad cpu with high voltage, bad temps but incase it dies, I'll get a new one anyway.
> 
> I am having hard time understanding the policy, needs a clearification.
> 
> *"safety of recovering from a setting gone wrong, then this is the plan for you.""
> From this line, I understand this:
> "I can do whatever I want to the CPU, incase something goes wrong, I'll get a replacement."
> 
> Another question, if Delidding is included? Will they want the broken one back and care about delid?*


I would assume that once they replace the dead chip that you no longer have that chip and they covered their end. Once you get new chip it has different serial etc. Need a new plan or insurance. Just like when you total a car they give you the check one time. Then you have to insure the new car.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I would assume that once they replace the dead chip that you no longer have that chip and they covered their end. Once you get new chip it has different serial etc. Need a new plan or insurance. Just like when you total a car they give you the check one time. Then you have to insure the new car.


the rules of the protection plan state that you cannot buy a new plan for the rma'd cpu. It is in the writing in the eula.

http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/terms-and-conditions

Its a 1 time swap for each purchased cpu. Only the purchased cpu is eligible.
Quote:


> The Plan provides a one-time replacement: (i) only applicable to the replacement of Eligible Processors and (ii) only when the Plan is purchased within one (1) year of the purchase of the Eligible Processor. The Plan may only be purchased from the Plan website (www.intel.com/go/tuningplan) or an authorized reseller. The Performance Tuning Protection Plan does not affect the length of the standard 3 year warranty. The Plan will cover the processor running out of specifications for the remainder of the standard 3 year warranty.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I have needed to bump system agent voltage +200mv (not sure what gigabyte calls it) to stabiliz 2400mhz ram. The system was stable at 1600mhz. That was the sign to raise it.


yeah, it's VSA (System Agent) on Gigabyte, I gave it same bump +0.2 and not touching it. Funny that my XMP @ 1866Mhz didn't have trouble at CPU 4.7GHz, but for some reason, it was making unstable CPU OC at 4.8GHz. I also gave a slight bump (+0.1v) to I/O Analog and I/O Digital just in case ... and I keep vring now at 1.20v as opposed to stock 1.05v ... also just in case...
It seems that my board is not doing a great job in bumping up some voltages automatically as some Gigabyte users stated it should, not sure why.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> yeah, it's VSA (System Agent) on Gigabyte, I gave it same bump +0.2 and not touching it. Funny that my XMP @ 1866Mhz didn't have trouble at CPU 4.7GHz, but for some reason, it was making unstable CPU OC at 4.8GHz. I also gave a slight bump (+0.1v) to I/O Analog and I/O Digital just in case ... and I keep vring now at 1.20v as opposed to stock 1.05v ... also just in case...
> It seems that my board is not doing a great job in bumping up some voltages automatically as some Gigabyte users stated it should, not sure why.


My imc falls flat without that system agent bump. That system agent voltage will add heat though so I keep low as I can.

The other voltages auto adjust decent on my z87 A and z87 plus.

Honestly for a $160 mobo (the Plus) and a $125 mobo (the A) asus done a good job on the z87 line.

They both can push every haswel cpu I ve had to the limit. I never tried more than 1.45v but up to there power delivery has been great considering they are low tier boards.

I have a buyer for one of the boards now so it will be a free ish upgrade but honestly I am happy with em both.


----------



## 352227

Hey could one of you guys tell me how to change the Core Voltage Mode from Static to Adaptive? I have read a few places now recommending me to change it to adaptive mode.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> My imc falls flat without that system agent bump. That system agent voltage will add heat though so I keep low as I can.
> 
> The other voltages auto adjust decent on my z87 A and z87 plus.
> 
> Honestly for a $160 mobo (the Plus) and a $125 mobo (the A) asus done a good job on the z87 line.
> 
> They both can push every haswel cpu I ve had to the limit. I never tried more than 1.45v but up to there power delivery has been great considering they are low tier boards.
> 
> I have a buyer for one of the boards now so it will be a free ish upgrade but honestly I am happy with em both.


I think Gigabyte barely made 4790K stable on F8 bios (Improve Intel K-sku CPU performance) for Z97x-ud5H, so it might take 1-2 more BIOS updates to make it behave better on my board ... if they ever do anything past F9e beta which I am running right now.
Yeah, my current mobo ain't a high-end model either LOL, it works fine though, but I hope they make more stability/performance adjustments in BIOS still .. and maybe add more memory kits to XMP support... at least on my former ASUS board my sticks were running XMP better (as per sticker timings).

I was able to validate 5GHz at 1.45v vcore a few nights back, same vcore allows me to pass Cine R15 at 4.9GHz but not the XTU, it's something, because so far I though my chip was badly scaling when I couldn't stabilize 4.8GHz, at least now I know it's the board/BIOS settings playing tricks.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> I think Gigabyte barely made 4790K stable on F8 bios (Improve Intel K-sku CPU performance) for Z97x-ud5H, so it might take 1-2 more BIOS updates to make it behave better on my board ... if they ever do anything past F9e beta which I am running right now.
> Yeah, my current mobo ain't a high-end model either LOL, it works fine though, but I hope they make more stability/performance adjustments in BIOS still .. and maybe add more memory kits to XMP support... at least on my former ASUS board my sticks were running XMP better (as per sticker timings).
> 
> I was able to validate 5GHz at 1.45v vcore a few nights back, same vcore allows me to pass Cine R15 at 4.9GHz but not the XTU, it's something, because so far I though my chip was badly scaling when I couldn't stabilize 4.8GHz, at least now I know it's the board/BIOS settings playing tricks.


4.8 is a tough one. I have no interest in going over 1.35v so beyound a cinebenchr15 at 4.8 run I haven't bothered.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 4.8 is a tough one. I have no interest in going over 1.35v so beyound a cinebenchr15 at 4.8 run I haven't bothered.


yeah, it was tough especially for me since this was my first z97+4790k build and my board BIOS didn't help me in anything automatically LOL, had to find stability based on what people were stating, posting their own results, own lengthy testing, etc... seems to hold for now at 4.8, will see, if it stays stable at 1.36v vcore I will keep it as my daily driver, if not I can always fall back to trusty 4.7








need to do some Heaven/Valley and Firestrike benchmarking and play some games and how it behaves under such load


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> the rules of the protection plan state that you cannot buy a new plan for the rma'd cpu. It is in the writing in the eula.
> 
> http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/terms-and-conditions
> 
> Its a 1 time swap for each purchased cpu. Only the purchased cpu is eligible.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Plan provides a one-time replacement: (i) only applicable to the replacement of Eligible Processors and (ii) only when the Plan is purchased within one (1) year of the purchase of the Eligible Processor. The Plan may only be purchased from the Plan website (www.intel.com/go/tuningplan) or an authorized reseller. The Performance Tuning Protection Plan does not affect the length of the standard 3 year warranty. The Plan will cover the processor running out of specifications for the remainder of the standard 3 year warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read it and was speculating. Although was hoping Intel would do better. Thank you for pointing this stuff out.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I haven't read it and was speculating. Although was hoping Intel would do better. Thank you for pointing this stuff out.


Its no problem.


----------



## feniks

you can always sell that CPU from Intel RMA on ebay and get another one in any retailer and then you are eligible again ...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> you can always sell that CPU from Intel RMA on ebay and get another one in any retailer and then you are eligible again ...


yup and you can sell them as unopend. The rma are sealed with a big white label on them.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> My imc falls flat without that system agent bump. That system agent voltage will add heat though so I keep low as I can.
> 
> The other voltages auto adjust decent on my z87 A and z87 plus.
> 
> Honestly for a $160 mobo (the Plus) and a $125 mobo (the A) asus done a good job on the z87 line.
> 
> They both can push every haswel cpu I ve had to the limit. I never tried more than 1.45v but up to there power delivery has been great considering they are low tier boards.
> 
> I have a buyer for one of the boards now so it will be a free ish upgrade but honestly I am happy with em both.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Gigabyte barely made 4790K stable on F8 bios (Improve Intel K-sku CPU performance) for Z97x-ud5H, so it might take 1-2 more BIOS updates to make it behave better on my board ... if they ever do anything past F9e beta which I am running right now.
> Yeah, my current mobo ain't a high-end model either LOL, it works fine though, but I hope they make more stability/performance adjustments in BIOS still .. and maybe add more memory kits to XMP support... at least on my former ASUS board my sticks were running XMP better (as per sticker timings).
> 
> I was able to validate 5GHz at 1.45v vcore a few nights back, same vcore allows me to pass Cine R15 at 4.9GHz but not the XTU, it's something, because so far I though my chip was badly scaling when I couldn't stabilize 4.8GHz, at least now I know it's the board/BIOS settings playing tricks.
Click to expand...

that boards not so low-end. its more like mid-end. i love the ud5h. instead i got the cheapest board i can find on newegg. its not bad though. http://valid.x86.fr/uf7xbc and why is dc getting the haswell refresh name. it should just be dc.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that boards not so low-end. its more like mid-end. i love the ud5h. instead i got the cheapest board i can find on newegg. its not bad though. http://valid.x86.fr/uf7xbc and why is dc getting the haswell refresh name. it should just be dc.


the gaming G1 black is the cheapest board you could find ?

well I ran like three 4670ks and 2 4770k before I ever had a 4790k is why I just said haswell.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> the gaming G1 black is the cheapest board you could find ?
> 
> well I ran like three 4670ks and 2 4770k before I ever had a 4790k is why I just said haswell.


that's i think the best z97 board








i have it too.


----------



## pmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> Guys can you please upload screenshots of your Intel XTU benchmarks with 4790k?
> 
> - say if XMP enabled
> - what cooler you are using also
> 
> Thanks a mill, trying to figure out my heat issues! Still getting max 85c @4.4GHz on the bench 1097pts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one @4.5Ghz using Formula vii OC preset


Took me a while but here is a screen shot of mine at 4.5, I have no idea what the voltage is at.


----------



## bigaza2151

Just got the 4690k last week and im a lil concerned about the idle temps of 38-49 granted it never goes over 60 in gaming but these temps seem a bit high for stock, in using the antec 950 cooler btw

Seeing mixed results online, also the folks getting these temps from what i can see are sometimes overclocked but i havent even attempted that yet


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> that's i think the best z97 board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have it too.


yea I was being sarcastic. Its too expensive for me. Looks awsome though.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that boards not so low-end. its more like mid-end. i love the ud5h. instead i got the cheapest board i can find on newegg. its not bad though. http://valid.x86.fr/uf7xbc and why is dc getting the haswell refresh name. it should just be dc.


I like the hardware on z97x-ud5h very much, not a bad word about it







so far it's carrying everything I need right there without any gimmicks like PLX bridges, on-board wifi that I'd never use (I rather enjoy secondary LAN port for virtual machines), pretty good PWM (not as great as SOCF tho), even the additional Renesas controlled USB 3.0 ports are running fine - I'm surprised actually, because I thought they would be useless like on certain z68 back in the day, all in all I agree and loving UD5H as well here ... just I wish Gigabyte polished the BIOS a bit better.
For some unknown reason my board stopped bumping up system voltages at some point while overclocking, I remember they were bumped up initially at milder overclocks, but at some point after I switched between BIOS2 vs BIOS1 back and forth, some CMOS resets, BIOS reflashing, it stopped doing it LOL.

and ... what do you mean cheapest z97 on newegg, you don't mean that G1 Gaming WIFI-BK edition, do you?


----------



## MeanBruce

^ you got a kink in your tubing buddy, I'd remount that pump top.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no fix yet we need new bolts


I ended up picking up a new water block. Had my raystorm for two years figured it was time for something new anyway. Picked up one of the last EK supremacy clean CSQ full nickel.
I also just got a 4790K. Batch #L421B947. Hope it's decent.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> ^ you got a kink in your tubing buddy, I'd remount that pump top.


yes, I know, thanks for checking out m pics!









I screwed that up, it's new tubing, Primo Advanced LRT, stiff like hell LOL! I twisted that piece of tubing when tightening the compressions and so I made that kink myself ... was about to fix it the other day, but I'm lazy hehe.
Pump top is good, it's the way I have the whole pump mounted to side of case (at angle), it just sits there held by one bolt








My case is an ancient modded Thermaltake Armor VA8000


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> that boards not so low-end. its more like mid-end. i love the ud5h. instead i got the cheapest board i can find on newegg. its not bad though. http://valid.x86.fr/uf7xbc and why is dc getting the haswell refresh name. it should just be dc.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the hardware on z97x-ud5h very much, not a bad word about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far it's carrying everything I need right there without any gimmicks like PLX bridges, on-board wifi that I'd never use (I rather enjoy secondary LAN port for virtual machines), pretty good PWM (not as great as SOCF tho), even the additional Renesas controlled USB 3.0 ports are running fine - I'm surprised actually, because I thought they would be useless like on certain z68 back in the day, all in all I agree and loving UD5H as well here ... just I wish Gigabyte polished the BIOS a bit better.
> For some unknown reason my board stopped bumping up system voltages at some point while overclocking, I remember they were bumped up initially at milder overclocks, but at some point after I switched between BIOS2 vs BIOS1 back and forth, some CMOS resets, BIOS reflashing, it stopped doing it LOL.
> 
> and ... what do you mean cheapest z97 on newegg, you don't mean that G1 Gaming WIFI-BK edition, do you?
Click to expand...

Yeah rofl and yeah they always cheated ud5h user's. I had that mobo on the z77 platform and it had so much potential but they just wouldn't take the time out to work on the bios the right way. I'm currently on the f4 bios on this board though and its working perfectly so i'm not flashing anything as any gigabyte user knows that if it works its a keeper. now If only it had a lower price tag then i wouldn't have to give me wife sex and me and me pc could go into a all out relationship.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no fix yet we need new bolts
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up picking up a new water block. Had my raystorm for two years figured it was time for something new anyway. Picked up one of the last EK supremacy clean CSQ full nickel.
> I also just got a 4790K. Batch #L421B947. Hope it's decent.
Click to expand...

I think we have the same batch. looks familiar and if you got it from amazon then yes its a great chip because both of the ones i got turned out to be really good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> ^ you got a kink in your tubing buddy, I'd remount that pump top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, I know, thanks for checking out m pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I screwed that up, it's new tubing, Primo Advanced LRT, stiff like hell LOL! I twisted that piece of tubing when tightening the compressions and so I made that kink myself ... was about to fix it the other day, but I'm lazy hehe.
> Pump top is good, it's the way I have the whole pump mounted to side of case (at angle), it just sits there held by one bolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My case is an ancient modded Thermaltake Armor VA8000
Click to expand...

Lolz i turned around and cut the tubing that was supposed to go from the cpu wb to the gpu wb to long and now I have a ugly twist king going to the gpu. no matter turn up the D5 rofl.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I think we have the same batch. looks familiar and if you got it from amazon then yes its a great chip because both of the ones i got turned out to be really good.


I got mine from Micro Center, but that doesn't mean it's not the same batch. Should have a chance to test it out this weekend.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Yeah rofl and yeah they always cheated ud5h user's. I had that mobo on the z77 platform and it had so much potential but they just wouldn't take the time out to work on the bios the right way. I'm currently on the f4 bios on this board though and its working perfectly so i'm not flashing anything as any gigabyte user knows that if it works its a keeper. now If only it had a lower price tag then i wouldn't have to give me wife sex and me and me pc could go into a all out relationship.
> I think we have the same batch. looks familiar and if you got it from amazon then yes its a great chip because both of the ones i got turned out to be really good.
> Lolz i turned around and cut the tubing that was supposed to go from the cpu wb to the gpu wb to long and now I have a ugly twist king going to the gpu. no matter turn up the D5 rofl.


haha! yeah, I know about price tags ... had the Z77 Maximus V Extreme before LOL ... that cost me an arm and leg









I hate the tubing kinks just as anybody around here ... it's just I noticed it after I actually took the picture and viewed it on my PC ...







... no worries, will fix it some day soon ... and will try doing something to case to straighten up the D5 finally LOL







there is a piece of metal blocking it from upright position, otherwise the mounting hole won't line up...


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I got mine from Micro Center, but that doesn't mean it's not the same batch. Should have a chance to test it out this weekend.


I got mine from Microcenter too, same batch L421B956, just 9 units away on the waffle in factory


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Yeah rofl and yeah they always cheated ud5h user's. I had that mobo on the z77 platform and it had so much potential but they just wouldn't take the time out to work on the bios the right way. I'm currently on the f4 bios on this board though and its working perfectly so i'm not flashing anything as any gigabyte user knows that if it works its a keeper. now If only it had a lower price tag then i wouldn't have to give me wife sex and me and me pc could go into a all out relationship.
> I think we have the same batch. looks familiar and if you got it from amazon then yes its a great chip because both of the ones i got turned out to be really good.
> Lolz i turned around and cut the tubing that was supposed to go from the cpu wb to the gpu wb to long and now I have a ugly twist king going to the gpu. no matter turn up the D5 rofl.
> 
> 
> 
> haha! yeah, I know about price tags ... had the Z77 Maximus V Extreme before LOL ... that cost me an arm and leg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the tubing kinks just as anybody around here ... it's just I noticed it after I actually took the picture and viewed it on my PC ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... no worries, will fix it some day soon ... and will try doing something to case to straighten up the D5 finally LOL
Click to expand...

once i got my loop up i noticed my kink and that thing will be there until its time to use new tubing. or at least until i add another rad and 3 fan controllers. this psu doesn't have enough molex connectors. I only grabbed the ccfl's once i realized the molex connectors were passthrough's.


----------



## MeanBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> yes, I know, thanks for checking out m pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I screwed that up, it's new tubing, Primo Advanced LRT, stiff like hell LOL! I twisted that piece of tubing when tightening the compressions and so I made that kink myself ... was about to fix it the other day, but I'm lazy hehe.
> Pump top is good, it's the way I have the whole pump mounted to side of case (at angle), it just sits there held by one bolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My case is an ancient modded Thermaltake Armor VA8000


I have a CaseLabs M8 pristine condition all original packing material just sitting empty on my back porch.

It was $550 shipped, then another $140 in extra parts cuz I didn't know what I was doing when I ordered.









Selling all of it for $250, haven't listed it anywhere yet if you want it man, will hold both your rads, all your gear with space left in reserve.

Let me know buddy, and congratulations on the new platform.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> yes, I know, thanks for checking out m pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I screwed that up, it's new tubing, Primo Advanced LRT, stiff like hell LOL! I twisted that piece of tubing when tightening the compressions and so I made that kink myself ... was about to fix it the other day, but I'm lazy hehe.
> Pump top is good, it's the way I have the whole pump mounted to side of case (at angle), it just sits there held by one bolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My case is an ancient modded Thermaltake Armor VA8000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a CaseLabs M8 pristine condition all original packing material just sitting empty on my back porch.
> 
> It was $550 shipped, then another $140 in extra parts cuz I didn't know what I was doing when I ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selling all of it for $250, haven't listed it anywhere yet if you want it man, will hold both your rads, all your gear with space left in reserve.
> 
> Let me know buddy, and congratulations on the new platform.
Click to expand...

I had a inwin GRone grey and i took a grinder and cut a hole in the side window and stuck my rad through rofl. I then got this 900D for 300 but before i could afford it ghettomodz ruled.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeanBruce*
> 
> I have a CaseLabs M8 pristine condition all original packing material just sitting empty on my back porch.
> 
> It was $550 shipped, then another $140 in extra parts cuz I didn't know what I was doing when I ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selling all of it for $250, haven't listed it anywhere yet if you want it man, will hold both your rads, all your gear with space left in reserve.
> 
> Let me know buddy, and congratulations on the new platform.


hehe, thanks for the offer, but I cannot afford much ... this year wife and me are trying to pay off as much debts as we can, so I am not planning any big purchases anymore. Hey, that case is huuuge, I think I am more comfy with my crappy Armor VA8000, a least I don't mind taking a drill and dremel to it to make it fit what I want and how I want, LOL.
List it on craigslist or ebay (I'd ask more than half price tho if it's good as new LOL), man you need to recover some funds for that water cooling setup of yours









How's you other build coming up Bruce? must be up and running I guess since you are having time to lurk around


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> I got mine from Microcenter too, same batch L421B956, just 9 units away on the waffle in factory


I think you may misunderstand. B947 and B956 are different batch numbers. Not on same " waffle". There is a different number that relates to placement in batch.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I think you may misunderstand. B947 and B956 are different batch numbers. Not on same " waffle". There is a different number that relates to placement in batch.


How does the nomenclature of the batch# go?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> How does the nomenclature of the batch# go?


Serial Number - S/N relates to placement in batch. I have 2- G3258's both 3418C001. One is #0556 the other #1059. There are people all over the world with same batch - 3418C001, thousand or so obviously, How many chips come off a wafer?


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I think you may misunderstand. B947 and B956 are different batch numbers. Not on same " waffle". There is a different number that relates to placement in batch.


oh, i see where I took the wrong turn, tnx








hehe, sorry for my waffle here LOL, but I do such typos sometimes (hence why nearly always have to edit my own posts).

I mixed up the lot number with serial number here, silly me.
we are just down to same week in same factory, but different lot means a different day and shift and so on, *definitely not the same wafer.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> How does the nomenclature of the batch# go?


according to what I read (reposting from ROG forums now) the numbers/letter in batch are:
Quote:


> Example: L707A723 ---
> 
> 1st letter or digit = plant code: (Malaysia)
> 0 = San Jose, Costa Rica
> 1 = Cavite, Philippines
> 3 = Costa Rica
> 6 = Chandler, Arizona
> 7 = Philippines
> 8 = Leixlip, Ireland
> 9 = Penang, Malaysia
> L = Malaysia
> Q = Malaysia
> R = Manila, Philippines
> Y = Leixlip, Ireland
> 2nd digit = Year of production: (2007)
> 3rd & 4th digits = week: (7th week )
> 5th - 8th digits= lot number: (723)
> 10th - 13th digits = serialization code (---)


* source: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?278-HOWTO-Read-an-Intel-CPU-FPO-Batch-Code


----------



## crazymania88

News:
I've updated my Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 5 to F5 bios from F3 bios, no difference @ overclocking stability.

but now it has something like this after OS Selection in bios:
Other OS
Windows 8
Windows 8 WHQL -> New


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> oh, i see where I took the wrong turn, tnx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe, sorry for my waffle here LOL, but I do such typos sometimes (hence why nearly always have to edit my own posts).
> 
> I mixed up the lot number with serial number here, silly me.
> we are just down to same week in same factory, but different lot means a different day and shift and so on, *definitely not the same wafer.*
> according to what I read (reposting from ROG forums now) the numbers/letter in batch are:
> * source: http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?278-HOWTO-Read-an-Intel-CPU-FPO-Batch-Code


+rep thank you for breaking it down.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> News:
> I've updated my Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 5 to F5 bios from F3 bios, no difference @ overclocking stability.
> 
> but now it has something like this after OS Selection in bios:
> Other OS
> Windows 8
> Windows 8 WHQL -> New


I use Windows 8 mode, tried Windows 8 WHQL in F8 BIOS of Z97X-UD5H, but looks same to me, meaning Secure Boot mode works same well, can't see any real life differences between those.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> +rep thank you for breaking it down.


no probs and thanks I figured that info is useful for everybody interested!


----------



## crazymania88

Bad News 
I was having hard time taking CPU 4.5 ghz stable at .1.270V, now it won't make 4.5GHZ at 1.285V with F5.
Now I wonder how I downgrade bios version :/

on 1.284V aida64 4.5 ghz now, I am sure it'll bsod @ 5 minute, it was fine at 1.275V with F3.
I wonder why my cpu doesn't heat up in aida as it does in XTU.
it stays @ 65C in aida while 80-85C in XTU, and I cannot use any Linpack at all









edit:
well.. It's stable @ 1.284V at least...
edit2:
I don't know what changed but I managed to get stable at 1.272 again,
now I am trying 1.260, mostly it stays at 1.260 and it seems stable in Aida64.

My room is quite cold At the moment I think it's about heat, and I am pretty sure if I run
XTU benchmark it'll hit 80C and bsod









in aida my cores are 66-66-67-66 Maximum so I think this is why it is stable at 1.260V
it sounds like I must delid the CPU someday, high temp lowers stability.


----------



## spec

So my 4790k is getting exchanged at Micro center tomorrow afternoon, there's definitely something off with it. Bios set for everything default and I was hitting 91C in P95 & mid 80s in OCCT under water.
Stock cooler hits 100C in under a minute just doing a regular x264 encode in handbrake. Cleared CMOS multiple times, loaded optimized defaults, and this is what I get. Trying to manually lower vcore (through offset) I couldn't get -60mV without a BSOD. Stock vcore appears to be listed as 1.207v in bios, and under load it's 1.210v for handbrake, 1.229v for p95/occt. I'll let you all know how the replacement works.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spec*
> 
> So my 4790k is getting exchanged at Micro center tomorrow afternoon, there's definitely something off with it. Bios set for everything default and I was hitting 91C in P95 & mid 80s in OCCT under water.
> Stock cooler hits 100C in under a minute just doing a regular x264 encode in handbrake. Cleared CMOS multiple times, loaded optimized defaults, and this is what I get. Trying to manually lower vcore (through offset) I couldn't get -60mV without a BSOD. Stock vcore appears to be listed as 1.207v in bios, and under load it's 1.210v for handbrake, 1.229v for p95/occt. I'll let you all know how the replacement works.


is xmp enabled? Some mobos lock all cores to 4.4 and overvolt the crap out if the cpu just like an auto overclock would.

Try manually setting ram to auto or if leaving xmp enabled manually input 1.150 or 1.175 for vcore.

Are you on stock cooler?


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Bad News
> I was having hard time taking CPU 4.5 ghz stable at .1.270V, now it won't make 4.5GHZ at 1.285V with F5.
> Now I wonder how I downgrade bios version :/
> 
> on 1.284V aida64 4.5 ghz now, I am sure it'll bsod @ 5 minute, it was fine at 1.275V with F3.
> I wonder why my cpu doesn't heat up in aida as it does in XTU.
> it stays @ 65C in aida while 80-85C in XTU, and I cannot use any Linpack at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> well.. It's stable @ 1.284V at least...
> edit2:
> I don't know what changed but I managed to get stable at 1.272 again,
> now I am trying 1.260, mostly it stays at 1.260 and it seems stable in Aida64.
> 
> My room is quite cold At the moment I think it's about heat, and I am pretty sure if I run
> XTU benchmark it'll hit 80C and bsod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in aida my cores are 66-66-67-66 Maximum so I think this is why it is stable at 1.260V
> it sounds like I must delid the CPU someday, high temp lowers stability.


Well, it's not stable at 1.260V, but at least I am back to 1.272V 4.5 GHZ Stable, that's enough.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spec*
> 
> So my 4790k is getting exchanged at Micro center tomorrow afternoon, there's definitely something off with it. Bios set for everything default and I was hitting 91C in P95 & mid 80s in OCCT under water.
> Stock cooler hits 100C in under a minute just doing a regular x264 encode in handbrake. Cleared CMOS multiple times, loaded optimized defaults, and this is what I get. Trying to manually lower vcore (through offset) I couldn't get -60mV without a BSOD. Stock vcore appears to be listed as 1.207v in bios, and under load it's 1.210v for handbrake, 1.229v for p95/occt. I'll let you all know how the replacement works.


stock cooler bytes and it will naturally run very hot at 1.210 and higher on the stock cooler. I'm surprised you can even run that much. I threw my stock cooler on a 775 board since it was so crappy rofl.


----------



## spec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> is xmp enabled? Some mobos lock all cores to 4.4 and overvolt the crap out if the cpu just like an auto overclock would.
> 
> Try manually setting ram to auto or if leaving xmp enabled manually input 1.150 or 1.175 for vcore.
> 
> Are you on stock cooler?


XMP isn't currently enabled, but I had it previously set, and it made no difference. I have all power savings enabled (it's absolute default settings) and even while throttling, cpu-z still lists it at 4.4Ghz, but it will downclock during idle. I haven't set a manual vcore yet, but I have used the offset, and even -60mV would BSOD under handbrake after a few minutes, at -25mV now but it makes no difference to temps. Currently on stock cooler as a test, since even under my water loop I was seeing over 90C in P95, and knew that if I couldn't even stay under 100C video encoding on the stock cooler, I should have no problem getting an exchange.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> stock cooler bytes and it will naturally run very hot at 1.210 and higher on the stock cooler. I'm surprised you can even run that much. I threw my stock cooler on a 775 board since it was so crappy rofl.


Stocks volts are stock volts...it's not stable much lower, and I'm not even using XTU, just doing a normal handbrake encode I had to do anyway. I have a water loop, and while it excelled under my fx8320 (1.52v kept under 58C for hours) it's utterly useless on this chip (80C+ in OCCT, 90C+ in P95), thus why I'm blaming the chip not the cooling.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spec*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> is xmp enabled? Some mobos lock all cores to 4.4 and overvolt the crap out if the cpu just like an auto overclock would.
> 
> Try manually setting ram to auto or if leaving xmp enabled manually input 1.150 or 1.175 for vcore.
> 
> Are you on stock cooler?
> 
> 
> 
> XMP isn't currently enabled, but I had it previously set, and it made no difference. I have all power savings enabled (it's absolute default settings) and even while throttling, cpu-z still lists it at 4.4Ghz, but it will downclock during idle. I haven't set a manual vcore yet, but I have used the offset, and even -60mV would BSOD under handbrake after a few minutes, at -25mV now but it makes no difference to temps. Currently on stock cooler as a test, since even under my water loop I was seeing over 90C in P95, and knew that if I couldn't even stay under 100C video encoding on the stock cooler, I should have no problem getting an exchange.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> stock cooler bytes and it will naturally run very hot at 1.210 and higher on the stock cooler. I'm surprised you can even run that much. I threw my stock cooler on a 775 board since it was so crappy rofl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stocks volts are stock volts...it's not stable much lower, and I'm not even using XTU, just doing a normal handbrake encode I had to do anyway. I have a water loop, and while it excelled under my fx8320 (1.52v kept under 58C for hours) it's utterly useless on this chip (80C+ in OCCT, 90C+ in P95), thus why I'm blaming the chip not the cooling.
Click to expand...

ok and I wasn't saying just water. I meant any aftermarket cooler but as water doesn't help its the chip.


----------



## Noufel

This chip is a beast ( had the fx 8320 RIP







) 4.5 ghz with 1.184 vcore with 2133 mhz ram rock stable
after having stability problems on my m6e bios 1603 i reflashed it on windows and tada no more black or blue screens


----------



## spec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok and I wasn't saying just water. I meant any aftermarket cooler but as water doesn't help its the chip.


Yeah, I've just never seen a defective cpu like this before.

Anyway, went to MC, they were great about the exchange, and the new one is sitting happily under 80C while running P95, and I'm pretty sure this was a poor block mount that I'll probably redo soon. The stock voltage is even higher however, 1.239v for most things, and 1.258v for AVX, but as long as it's cooler running and I can get at least a couple hundred Mhz extra out of it, I'm happy.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spec*
> 
> Yeah, I've just never seen a defective cpu like this before.
> 
> Anyway, went to MC, they were great about the exchange, and the new one is sitting happily under 80C while running P95, and I'm pretty sure this was a poor block mount that I'll probably redo soon. The stock voltage is even higher however, 1.239v for most things, and 1.258v for AVX, but as long as it's cooler running and I can get at least a couple hundred Mhz extra out of it, I'm happy.


it seems like the mobo is overvolting it to me.

I assume thats the latest bios. Did u try manual vcore @ something like 1.150 and see how it does?


----------



## Vittoro

Tried a 10min run with the Intel extreme tuning utility stress test.
48x100
v1.350
Temps 71-80c


----------



## spec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> it seems like the mobo is overvolting it to me.
> 
> I assume thats the latest bios. Did u try manual vcore @ something like 1.150 and see how it does?


Latest BIOS is F6 (unless there's a beta I'm not seeing) which is unfortunately from May 30th.

Manually set 1.150v @ 4.4Ghz (all power savings off, everything set to normal instead of auto) BSOD after a few min of P95, 1.165v trying now.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spec*
> 
> Latest BIOS is F6 (unless there's a beta I'm not seeing) which is unfortunately from May 30th.
> 
> Manually set 1.150v @ 4.4Ghz (all power savings off, everything set to normal instead of auto) BSOD after a few min of P95, 1.165v trying now.


are u using prime95 28.5? If your trying to reach prime95 28 stability its gonna be hot and take lots of vcore.

I use xtu benchmark then a long run of of x264 to reach stability.


----------



## spec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> are u using prime95 28.5? If your trying to reach prime95 28 stability its gonna be hot and take lots of vcore.
> 
> I use xtu benchmark then a long run of of x264 to reach stability.


Yes I've been using the newest version of P95, as it's what I'm most familiar with coming from AMD (where it also required lots of vcore and added lots of heat) but I'll stick with it set to blend w\ 8GB ram usage until the temps start getting out of control, then go to XTU & x264 (I have a backlog of encodes to do anyway haha). Right now 1.185v set manually *seems* to be stable, as it's been running for about an hour now, 1.165v resulted in a BSOD.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spec*
> 
> Yes I've been using the newest version of P95, as it's what I'm most familiar with coming from AMD (where it also required lots of vcore and added lots of heat) but I'll stick with it set to blend w\ 8GB ram usage until the temps start getting out of control, then go to XTU & x264 (I have a backlog of encodes to do anyway haha). Right now 1.185v set manually *seems* to be stable, as it's been running for about an hour now, 1.165v resulted in a BSOD.


1.185 is not too bad. Just know you can get stability at .025v less by simply switching to prime95 28.5 with avx2/fma3 disabled.

Or using 27.9


----------



## JackCY

Prime95 1792 with 12GB out of 16GB ram, doesn't run extra hot, gaming at the same time, worked best so far. x264 ran hours and tenths of loops no issue but the previous combo crashed it usually after couple hours. x264 cool, but I would recommend bumping the voltage a step up after the minimum stable is found with it. My 46/43 ran fine with the time I spent on it but my lower 45/42 turned out to need more Vcore.

I would not fear Prime95 it only runs hot if you run it hot = run small FFTs that fit in cache. Otherwise it's not crazy much than x264, hotter but not insanely. Run a custom profile with high enough FFTs size and RAM used. Didn't notice a difference with the different code paths when using higher FFT and RAM sizes but maybe they help with the small FFTs.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Prime95 1792 with 12GB out of 16GB ram, doesn't run extra hot, gaming at the same time, worked best so far. x264 ran hours and tenths of loops no issue but the previous combo crashed it usually after couple hours. x264 cool, but I would recommend bumping the voltage a step up after the minimum stable is found with it. My 46/43 ran fine with the time I spent on it but my lower 45/42 turned out to need more Vcore.
> 
> I would not fear Prime95 it only runs hot if you run it hot = run small FFTs that fit in cache. Otherwise it's not crazy much than x264, hotter but not insanely. Run a custom profile with high enough FFTs size and RAM used. Didn't notice a difference with the different code paths when using higher FFT and RAM sizes but maybe they help with the small FFTs.


I can find stability on any haswell CPU with XTU bench and x264 though. its not just the heat I do not like. I simply do not require passing a certain stress just because it exists. If I cannot crash my system any other way it tells me that version of prime is a bit much.

I make sure I can run prime. I just want a few mins of it though. If it instant freezes that is not acceptable for me.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I can find stability on any haswell CPU with XTU bench and x264 though. its not just the heat I do not like. I simply do not require passing a certain stress just because it exists. If I cannot crash my system any other way it tells me that version of prime is a bit much.
> 
> I make sure I can run prime. I just want a few mins of it though. If it instant freezes that is not acceptable for me.


Prime is past it's expectation date. It stresses your CPU beyond any reasonable point. I've had chips that failed prime and never had any issues through the heaviest of my uses. It's time to get past this. If you can do everything and anything you usually do and experience no issues or crash, guess what? It's stable, for your purposes. Running and passing prime for 48hrs. To prove to someone,you've never met and do not know, that you're stable is ridiculous. I totally agree with what you are saying.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Prime is past it's expectation date. It stresses your CPU beyond any reasonable point. I've had chips that failed prime and never had any issues through the heaviest of my uses. It's time to get past this. If you can do everything and anything you usually do and experience no issues or crash, guess what? It's stable, for your purposes. Running and passing prime for 48hrs. To prove to someone,you've never met and do not know, that you're stable is ridiculous. I totally agree with what you are saying.


@Darkwizzie explained it perfectly










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> 'I must pass all stress tests!'
> This kind of thinking might had merit in previous generation CPUs, but in Haswell at least, it is a load of bollocks. As you can see from my chart below, the range of temperatures vary wildy from test to test. We are talking about a 45C difference in temperatures. If I had stuck to Linpack or go home, I would be down from 4.6ghz to 4.1ghz. (This is backed up by testing.) This is insane. Linpack is so ridiculously hot, so completely out there, it's not worth counting. The mentality of passing all tests for the sake of stability is more irrational than you might presume at first glance. That kind of mentality means passing whatever test people happen to be able to make. If nobody made Linpack, then you would think your CPU is stable. If somebody made Linpack 2.0 that makes Linpack 1.0 look like child's play, then you might as well never overclock, because Linpack is throttling a few people at STOCK. Indeed, Linpack uses AVX2 which is a new instruction set, but so does x264, and that is one of the coldest benchmarks. Stressing AVX2 set doesn't nessesarily mean high temps and failing Linpack doesn't mean AVX2 instability. And how will you know when to stop stress testing under the original ideology? You can only estimate. Computers are built for using, not for stress testing. If you're running Linpack, and you're under the opinion that you must pass all possible tests, you need to update the math logic for Linpack and run it at MAX setting. That means using up all of your available ram for the largest problem size






pulled straight from the Haswell overclocking guide


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> @Darkwizzie explained it perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pulled straight from the Haswell overclocking guide


Lol! Agreed. So many people get caught up in passing Prime and other useless stability tests they lose out on the sheer joys of overclocking. But, you always run across people that are obsessed on thinking that if it doesn't pass Prime, it isn't stable.


----------



## drnilly007

I'm in officially now 4.9 1.418v xtu temps 69 75 74 66 de-lidded Gelid extreme only.


----------



## djthrottleboi

is artic cooling mx-4 good for sticking under the lid?


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> is artic cooling mx-4 good for sticking under the lid?


nah, try something that was designed for it, CoolLaboratory Liquid Pro worked best for me.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> is artic cooling mx-4 good for sticking under the lid?
> 
> 
> 
> nah, try something that was designed for it, CoolLaboratory Liquid Pro worked best for me.
Click to expand...

lol all i could afford was mx-4 $10 for 4g and now you want me to pay http://www.amazon.com/Coollaboratory-Liquid-Thermal-Interface-Material/dp/B001PE5XAC/ref=cm_cd_al_qh_dp_t $15 for 0.15g This is ludicrous rofl. but yeah on a more serious note bi'm restricted from spending thanks to the missus wants to kill me for current upgrades


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol all i could afford was mx-4 $10 for 4g and now you want me to pay http://www.amazon.com/Coollaboratory-Liquid-Thermal-Interface-Material/dp/B001PE5XAC/ref=cm_cd_al_qh_dp_t $15 for 0.15g This is ludicrous rofl. but yeah on a more serious note bi'm restricted from spending thanks to the missus wants to kill me for current upgrades


yeah, it's that good








honestly, if you are delidding then do not cheap out on TIM over there, otherwise, maybe skip it all together








MX-4 or PK-3 are fine under coolers or blocks, but really under the lid I'd use only CLP, even CLU was bad (not lasting long due to air bubbles and pumping out effect)

here they have CLP at $12.99 +s/h:
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/colipro1.html

EDIT:
Ladies rarely grasp the need for those upgrades


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol all i could afford was mx-4 $10 for 4g and now you want me to pay http://www.amazon.com/Coollaboratory-Liquid-Thermal-Interface-Material/dp/B001PE5XAC/ref=cm_cd_al_qh_dp_t $15 for 0.15g This is ludicrous rofl. but yeah on a more serious note bi'm restricted from spending thanks to the missus wants to kill me for current upgrades
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, it's that good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestly, if you are delidding then do not cheap out on TIM over there, otherwise, maybe skip it all together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MX-4 or PK-3 are fine under coolers or blocks, but really under the lid I'd use only CLP, even CLU was bad (not lasting long due to air bubbles and pumping out effect)
> 
> here they have CLP at $12.99 +s/h:
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/colipro1.html
> 
> EDIT:
> Ladies rarely grasp the need for those upgrades
Click to expand...

still not gonna happen since I just grabbed the mx-4 and 2 ccfl's with sound activation.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> still not gonna happen since I just grabbed the mx-4 and 2 ccfl's with sound activation.


Its no point without clu.: go outside and sell your mx-4 as toothpaste and buy clu... I dunno how you have a computer like that and cry about $15 lol. It really is a waste to use mx4 they go over that like every three pages in the delidded club.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> yeah, it's that good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestly, if you are delidding then do not cheap out on TIM over there, otherwise, maybe skip it all together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MX-4 or PK-3 are fine under coolers or blocks, but really under the lid I'd use only CLP, even CLU was bad (not lasting long due to air bubbles and pumping out effect)
> 
> here they have CLP at $12.99 +s/h:
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/colipro1.html
> 
> EDIT:
> Ladies rarely grasp the need for those upgrades


Where did you read this about clu? I have used both and never had issues. I would use clu since it is easier to remove.


----------



## djthrottleboi

double


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> still not gonna happen since I just grabbed the mx-4 and 2 ccfl's with sound activation.
> 
> 
> 
> Its no point without clu.: go outside and sell your mx-4 as toothpaste and buy clu... I dunno how you have a computer like that and cry about $15 lol. It really is a waste to use mx4 they go over that like every three pages in the delidded club.
Click to expand...

apparently you missed this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> but yeah on a more serious note bi'm restricted from spending thanks to the missus wants to kill me for current upgrades


which considering she is letting me drop 200+ on ram for the corsair dominators cry doesn't apply.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> apparently you missed this
> which considering she is letting me drop 200+ on ram for the corsair dominators cry doesn't apply.


Thats fine you can overclock those instead of your processor.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I can find stability on any haswell CPU with XTU bench and x264 though. its not just the heat I do not like. I simply do not require passing a certain stress just because it exists. If I cannot crash my system any other way it tells me that version of prime is a bit much.
> 
> I make sure I can run prime. I just want a few mins of it though. If it instant freezes that is not acceptable for me.


I don't like to later get some odd hickups when I run something else that is demanding, different compression applications or games.
XTU is colder version of linpack.

Also graphic driver BSODs gone when proper Vcore is used.

And probably only because it doesn't crash it may not mean that it's running fine without errors.


----------



## djthrottleboi

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> apparently you missed this
> which considering she is letting me drop 200+ on ram for the corsair dominators cry doesn't apply.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats fine you can overclock those instead of your processor.
Click to expand...

yeah i was going to do that anyway. I just asked what people were putting on their cpu's as i was curious. my cpu is at 4.8GHz and it can go higher.temp wise its perfect and can go higher but i'm waiting on new ram to see how far I can go.


----------



## Blackspots

I've found the most convenient way to go to MicroCenter in Dallas. Gonna be about 15 minutes away from there at the end of February, so that's when I'm going to buy the Core i7 4790K.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I don't like to later get some odd hickups when I run something else that is demanding, different compression applications or games.
> XTU is colder version of linpack.
> 
> Also graphic driver BSODs gone when proper Vcore is used.
> 
> And probably only because it doesn't crash it may not mean that it's running fine without errors.


my method is not a exactly a shot from the hip.

I have owned 6 haswell cpus of my own and built another 5 rigs for customers.

Whenever I a setup a rig for someone else I always err on the side of caution for both stability and longevity of thier machine.

Not 1 person has came back to me with stability issues.

You understestimate what a 12 hour x264 run will do for finding instability. It uses the very latest avx2.

Gaming stable comes well before encoding stable does.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> false
> yeah i was going to do that anyway. I just asked what people were putting on their cpu's as i was curious. my cpu is at 4.8GHz and it can go higher.temp wise its perfect and can go higher but i'm waiting on new ram to see how far I can go.


Don't quote me because i honestly am not remembering exact numbers but the reason clu is so much better is because the die under the ihs has about 1/3 the area of the ihs. When you have a smaller area you need a faster heat transfer. Solder was something like 75watts/cm2 which is best, mx-4 will be about 5watts/cm2, and clu will be a little over 30watts/cm2. Clu will be the closest you can get to the solders transfer rate. I delidded a 3570k two years back and used thermal paste from noctua which is similar to mx-4 and got a 12 degree drop. A couple weeks later I wiped it off and applied clp (pro) and it went to 25 degrees less. So the mx4 was not as good. The $15 was worth it in my opinion and I never went back. You can of course let a few weeks pass and ask your wife nicely.


----------



## Wirerat

If ur not using clp/clu its not worth it. Dc already has tim better than any non metal.


----------



## prescotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> my method is not a exactly a shot from the hip.
> 
> I have owned 6 haswell cpus of my own and built another 5 rigs for customers.
> 
> Whenever I a setup a rig for someone else I always err on the side of caution for both stability and longevity of thier machine.
> 
> Not 1 person has came back to me with stability issues.
> 
> You understestimate what a 12 hour x264 run will do for finding instability. It uses the very latest avx2.
> 
> Gaming stable comes well before encoding stable does.


Wouldnt really say gaming stable comes before encoding stability. Offcourse running 12hour x264 might tell you allot about cpu/memory stabililty, but games also load/stress the whole system. Potentially uncover instability that those one part focused stress test couldnt find.

Atleast that is my experience on Sandy Bridge, had lots of cases where my CPU would pass Prime95 easily Small FFT's and Blend 6hour each, but playing Crysis 3 and my system crashed after the second or third mission. Tiny boost in vcore and never had it anymore. Same as with Battlefield 3 and 4 (Sadly BF4 not really usefull since it tends to crash by itself every once in a while)


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Where did you read this about clu? I have used both and never had issues. I would use clu since it is easier to remove.


Didn't read this. I know it for a fact as I also used either of them under the lid of 3770k. Clu was always causing air pockets eventually over months of 24/7 use, no such problem with CLP.


----------



## Mr-Dark

I need some info what the problem when start stress with xtu or aida64 after 1m freeeez thats with 1.25 up the vcore until 1.4 the same what the problem is the ential input voltage ?


----------



## feniks

^ total freeze sounds like unstable memory! try running MemTest86+ 5.01 from bootable USB stick (can get installer here) for at least 1 full pass and make sure you see no red errors/warnings. Sometimes XMP profiles do not lock correctly and you end up with unstable memory.

You can also disable the XMP profile in BIOS and run memory at JEDEC timings (loosened vs XMP) & speed (1600Mhz usually) to see if it is stable there.


----------



## max883

before and after


----------



## DarthBaggins

Very interesting case you have there


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Wouldnt really say gaming stable comes before encoding stability. Offcourse running 12hour x264 might tell you allot about cpu/memory stabililty, but games also load/stress the whole system. Potentially uncover instability that those one part focused stress test couldnt find.
> 
> Atleast that is my experience on Sandy Bridge, had lots of cases where my CPU would pass Prime95 easily Small FFT's and Blend 6hour each, but playing Crysis 3 and my system crashed after the second or third mission. Tiny boost in vcore and never had it anymore. Same as with Battlefield 3 and 4 (Sadly BF4 not really usefull since it tends to crash by itself every once in a while)


multiple tests are needed. I can easily get gaming stable including counterstrike, bf3 and bf4 and fail x264. I can repeat that behavior. I can also get gaming stable and fail xtu.

Handbrake loads a 8 threads to 100%. No game does that.

My machines are all for entertainment. I dnt sugest overclocking at all on something you need more stability than I am describing.

It was the same in the hw overclock thread. Some ppl are prime or die. Its not possible to change that mindset. Thats fine. By all means do whatever you want with ur gear.

Stability is subjective. If I tell you it does everything I need it to. Why question it? I am sharing my experience.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> multiple tests are needed. I can easily get gaming stable including counterstrike, bf3 and bf4 and fail x264. I can repeat that behavior. I can also get gaming stable and fail xtu.
> 
> Handbrake loads a 8 threads to 100%. No game does that.
> 
> My machines are all for entertainment. I dnt sugest overclocking at all on something you need more stability than I am describing.
> 
> It was the same in the hw overclock thread. Some ppl are prime or die. Its not possible to change that mindset. Thats fine. By all means do whatever you want with ur gear.
> 
> Stability is subjective. If I tell you it does everything I need it to. Why question it? I am sharing my experience.


Simple. Memtest hci 1000% on 16gb. Thats about 30hrs to complete. Thats good enough for gaming stable n everyday task. You would be suprise on how many haswell system i have seen having errors even on xmp rated.
N hence y some ppl think their system aka degraded overtime bsod. It was just that some new background task was stressing that mem block.. One of the causes of bsod.
Because no mobo other than giga lax imc timings are perfect on default. Asus most of the time is too tight.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> Didn't read this. I know it for a fact as I also used either of them under the lid of 3770k. Clu was always causing air pockets eventually over months of 24/7 use, no such problem with CLP.


Were you letting your die dry after cleaning with ipa before you applied clu? Bubbles imply trapped gases, seems unlikely because there isn't really anything other than metal complexes in there. Sounds like you were too fast on the application and some ipa got trapped. Anyways if you don't prefer it that is up to you. I like pro too but you are gonna gave a hard time removing it.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Were you letting your die dry after cleaning with ipa before you applied clu? Bubbles imply trapped gases, seems unlikely because there isn't really anything other than metal complexes in there. Sounds like you were too fast on the application and some ipa got trapped. Anyways if you don't prefer it that is up to you. I like pro too but you are gonna gave a hard time removing it.


yeah, maybe just my preference. Yes, I was letting it dry of course before applying CLU, but the point with CLP is (I think, my understanding) that you're not really supposed to remove it once done right









I did have to open it up in a few hours later after using CLP first time (opening up was no problem in such short time) and use a bit more, maybe the IHS was bad to start with, but the second time worked like a charm and held well for a year and I hope it stays that good forever.
With CLU I had to re-do the thing every few weeks/months, because the temps were getting worse and worse gradually.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> false
> yeah i was going to do that anyway. I just asked what people were putting on their cpu's as i was curious. my cpu is at 4.8GHz and it can go higher.temp wise its perfect and can go higher but i'm waiting on new ram to see how far I can go.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't quote me because i honestly am not remembering exact numbers but the reason clu is so much better is because the die under the ihs has about 1/3 the area of the ihs. When you have a smaller area you need a faster heat transfer. Solder was something like 75watts/cm2 which is best, mx-4 will be about 5watts/cm2, and clu will be a little over 30watts/cm2. Clu will be the closest you can get to the solders transfer rate. I delidded a 3570k two years back and used thermal paste from noctua which is similar to mx-4 and got a 12 degree drop. A couple weeks later I wiped it off and applied clp (pro) and it went to 25 degrees less. So the mx4 was not as good. The $15 was worth it in my opinion and I never went back. You can of course let a few weeks pass and ask your wife nicely.
Click to expand...

of course i know my options but eh as i said there is no need for me to delid. throw in another rad and i'm perfect up to 1.520v. but for now i'm good up to 1.430and thats with the kingpin in the loop. I may get it someday however its fine for now.


----------



## prescotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> multiple tests are needed. I can easily get gaming stable including counterstrike, bf3 and bf4 and fail x264. I can repeat that behavior. I can also get gaming stable and fail xtu.
> 
> Handbrake loads a 8 threads to 100%. No game does that.
> 
> My machines are all for entertainment. I dnt sugest overclocking at all on something you need more stability than I am describing.
> 
> It was the same in the hw overclock thread. Some ppl are prime or die. Its not possible to change that mindset. Thats fine. By all means do whatever you want with ur gear.
> 
> Stability is subjective. If I tell you it does everything I need it to. Why question it? I am sharing my experience.


You are 100% true, stabilily can be different from everybody. But i see more of 99% total stabillity.

You mention you build that PC's for other rig's, i think straight away what if he is a pro gamer, and in a tournament for money and his pc crashed mid of the round?

What if its a content creater, modeller, editor of that sort, and suddenly his whole pc crashes and the project is gone or corrupted?

If you make pre-OCed systems for others, i would personnally go further seeking ''stability''.

People since haswell days use stabilllity as in stable enough, for me stabillity is either 99.9% stable, or a wonky OC that can fail on super important moments.

It really doesnt matter a stress test uses 8 threads, if it only stresses that one part, it also depends on total system usage / stability.
If you know all parts stable seperately, how will they perform when all are pushed 100%


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> multiple tests are needed. I can easily get gaming stable including counterstrike, bf3 and bf4 and fail x264. I can repeat that behavior. I can also get gaming stable and fail xtu.
> 
> Handbrake loads a 8 threads to 100%. No game does that.
> 
> My machines are all for entertainment. I dnt sugest overclocking at all on something you need more stability than I am describing.
> 
> It was the same in the hw overclock thread. Some ppl are prime or die. Its not possible to change that mindset. Thats fine. By all means do whatever you want with ur gear.
> 
> Stability is subjective. If I tell you it does everything I need it to. Why question it? I am sharing my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> You are 100% true, stabilily can be different from everybody. But i see more of 99% total stabillity.
> 
> You mention you build that PC's for other rig's, i think straight away what if he is a pro gamer, and in a tournament for money and his pc crashed mid of the round?
> 
> What if its a content creater, modeller, editor of that sort, and suddenly his whole pc crashes and the project is gone or corrupted?
> 
> If you make pre-OCed systems for others, i would personnally go further seeking ''stability''.
> 
> People since haswell days use stabilllity as in stable enough, for me stabillity is either 99.9% stable, or a wonky OC that can fail on super important moments.
> 
> It really doesnt matter a stress test uses 8 threads, if it only stresses that one part, it also depends on total system usage / stability.
> If you know all parts stable seperately, how will they perform when all are pushed 100%
Click to expand...

personally i don't pre oc build for customers but i do offer to teach them as a service however i make it clear that I show them with my hardware because I will not be responsible for oc damage. This is why I keep my rig in tip top shape and the best thing to do is make them set a low oc as a goal and not something like what we do on here. I believe stability can be achieved completely but it takes a while and i prefer not to oc someone else's machine unless they say you will not be responsible for damage and I accept that.


----------



## HothTron

Wish I knew what Broadwell was about and when so I could decide and build my damn system upgrades already


----------



## hotrod717

Looks like I got a decent sample. Stock- [email protected] Looking forward to putting this through its paces this weekend.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> ^ total freeze sounds like unstable memory! try running MemTest86+ 5.01 from bootable USB stick (can get installer here) for at least 1 full pass and make sure you see no red errors/warnings. Sometimes XMP profiles do not lock correctly and you end up with unstable memory.
> 
> You can also disable the XMP profile in BIOS and run memory at JEDEC timings (loosened vs XMP) & speed (1600Mhz usually) to see if it is stable there.


Thank you for reply

my memory 2 * kingston hyper-x fury 1600mhz 1.5 no xmp profile i will try memtest for 1h


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Looks like I got a decent sample. Stock- [email protected] Looking forward to putting this through its paces this weekend.


Goodluck dude














did you also do the 5GHz boot test and validate it?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Goodluck dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you also do the 5GHz boot test and validate it?


Nope. I don't want to be disappointed too quickly! Lol.
Not binning a bunch of chips, so I'd rather just work it up and learn it. This is my first 4790k and am sure it's a little different from my 2 pentiums. Maybe not?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Nope. I don't want to be disappointed too quickly! Lol.
> Not binning a bunch of chips, so I'd rather just work it up and learn it. This is my first 4790k and am sure it's a little different from my 2 pentiums. Maybe not?


5g 1.4v+++


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> 5g 1.4v+++


?? What is [email protected]+++? Pentiums? Yes. [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] But, [email protected] 1.62 on Dice. A good 4790k should be around 1.4 @ 5ghz, no?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> ?? What is [email protected]+++? Pentiums? Yes. [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] But, [email protected] 1.62 on Dice. A good 4790k should be around 1.4 @ 5ghz, no?


5g i mean 5ghz yes.well a good 4790k should be [email protected] more than 1.4v stable.mine 1.37v,1.34v without hyper threading.
try yours without HT.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> 5g i mean 5ghz yes.well a good 4790k should be [email protected] more than 1.4v stable.mine 1.37v,1.34v without hyper threading.
> try yours without HT.


Ah, I was confused by the "+++" . When I get to 5, I'll be sure to post, but I'm not a fan of jumping right to 5 before I feel out the chip.


----------



## santiagoanders

Looks like my 4790K is bottom of the barrel. 4.5GHz at 1.24V, and I couldn't get 4.6GHz stable until 1.31V. I tried 4.7GHz, and kept getting blue screens and raising the voltage until my p95 temps hit 96C, then I gave up. Severely disappointing.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> This chip is a beast ( had the fx 8320 RIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) 4.5 ghz with 1.184 vcore with 2133 mhz ram rock stable
> after having stability problems on my m6e bios 1603 i reflashed it on windows and tada no more black or blue screens


You got the same motherboard and same BIOS version as me.
Could you check something for me?

Got any overclock profiles? Go to BIOS, go to Overclocking Profile.
This is what you will see (pic below other motherboard with small layout changes but almost the same as ours)


Now if you loaded a profile once, the name of the profile is already filled in at "Profile name" like at the pic above.
There is no way I can change this name anymore. Only the profile number it needs to be saved to.

This issue started by flasing to 1603, cuz in 1505 I never had this issue.

Solution is to load default settings and set everything again by hand and then save the profile because the field is then blank and I can type whatever I want.

Weird weird weird!


----------



## ehume

So far, this chip is doing exactly what I got it for: it is providing a core temp that is scalable, based on its cooling. My 4770k would OC, but when loaded, the temp would shoot out of sight. It could get rid of so much heat and no more. And no amount of better cooling or water cooling would help. So I had to back off from an OC that was stable under non-AVX2 Linpack to allow for exponentially hotter temps and throttling under Linpack with AVX2.

My 4790k, OTOH, has no such inflection point. The core temps are responsive to the cooling solution I am using. I can OC with a Vcore of 1.21v to 4.5GHz. With a Megahalems + one Blue Vortex 14 and Linpack with AVX2, the hottest core runs about 90c, with spikes to 93c. That allows me to run OCCT 4.4.1 with the hottest core at 62-63c.

So when I test lesser TIM's, the system will not overheat and I can collect data.

Using more Volts gets higher OC's of course. But those runs show a steady mounting of temperatures until the system gets too hot. I am not seeing the temps jump to throttle the cores within seconds, as my 4770k will do.

So I am happy with my testbed. And if I ever decide to put it in daily service, I can inch up the OC, knowing that with better cooling it will handle the extra OC.


----------



## koekwau5

Despite the annoying profile saving issue I have with the new 1603 bios for my M6E it runs my low stock vid cpu very well.
Passed the following:

4.4Ghz Core / 4.4Ghz Cache @ 1.15V / 1.15V 16 hours XTU CPU Stress Test
4.5Ghz Core / 4.4Ghz Cache @ 1.15V / 1.15V 2 hours XTU CPU Stress Test
4.6Ghz Core / 4.4Ghz Cache @ 1.15V / 1.15V 2 hours XTU CPU Stress Test

Will try faster tomorrow.
So sad it just won't boot 5Ghz at any voltage even with 2.2V Eventual Input applied with Windows 8. XP it's no problem to boot at 1.25V.
4.8 / 4.9 will be what I'm getting for everday use with Windows 7 or 8 installed. Very satisfied with this result considering all the others I had could only do 4.6 / 4.7!

Edit:

Tried 4.7Ghz quick.
After setting the x47 multiplier my PC shut down and went back on.
Noticed Windows took a lil while to load. Started XTU and noticed core 4 was running at x23!
Went back to BIOS and then iROG kicked in and erased the settings and acting strange.
After it did reset itself everything was fine again.
Think it was lack of Input Voltage. After setting it to 1.9V everything was working as normal.

Applied 1.225V of Core voltage and 1.9V of Input and runs XTU again for 8 hours.
Had BSOD couple of minutes ago while typing this with 1.200V.
Will see tomorrow if 1.225V is enough to keep XTU running.


----------



## error-id10t

I've got a feeling you're not stable, though I'm hoping otherwise. XTU Stress just doesn't do a good enough job and I'm not implying you start throwing in Prime95 etc.

Quick and dirty test, can you pass XTU Bench 5 times? If you do and raise the voltage to say 1.175v does the score go up or not? If not then I'd say you're a very happy camper.

Of course another few runs of x264 updated and whatever games you play will remove any niggling concerns you might have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> 5g i mean 5ghz yes.well a good 4790k should be [email protected] more than 1.4v stable.mine 1.37v,1.34v without hyper threading.
> try yours without HT.


Since when? How do you define a "good" chip being able to crank out a stable 5giggles @ 1.4v? You haven't seen enough people put in 1.35+v to be able to come to that conclusion... let alone enough 5giggle results in any form.

I run x48 @ 1.335v and am happy with that. I know x49 needs ~1.42v and x50 is pretty much un-reachable as a 24/7, that's reserved for dumb benching.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I've got a feeling you're not stable, though I'm hoping otherwise. XTU Stress just doesn't do a good enough job and I'm not implying you start throwing in Prime95 etc.
> 
> Quick and dirty test, can you pass XTU Bench 5 times? If you do and raise the voltage to say 1.175v does the score go up or not? If not then I'd say you're a very happy camper.
> 
> Of course another few runs of x264 updated and whatever games you play will remove any niggling concerns you might have.
> Since when? How do you define a "good" chip being able to crank out a stable 5giggles @ 1.4v? You haven't seen enough people put in 1.35+v to be able to come to that conclusion... let alone enough 5giggle results in any form.
> 
> I run x48 @ 1.335v and am happy with that. I know x49 needs ~1.42v and x50 is pretty much un-reachable as a 24/7, that's reserved for dumb benching.


Final tests will be done with X264. Trying out the new 1603 BIOS which has been released for M6E and finding some quick numbers.
Curious what it needs @ 4.8 or 4.9 to be X264 stable.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I've got a feeling you're not stable, though I'm hoping otherwise. XTU Stress just doesn't do a good enough job and I'm not implying you start throwing in Prime95 etc.
> 
> Quick and dirty test, can you pass XTU Bench 5 times? If you do and raise the voltage to say 1.175v does the score go up or not? If not then I'd say you're a very happy camper.
> 
> Of course another few runs of x264 updated and whatever games you play will remove any niggling concerns you might have.
> Since when? How do you define a "good" chip being able to crank out a stable 5giggles @ 1.4v? You haven't seen enough people put in 1.35+v to be able to come to that conclusion... let alone enough 5giggle results in any form.
> 
> I run x48 @ 1.335v and am happy with that. I know x49 needs ~1.42v and x50 is pretty much un-reachable as a 24/7, that's reserved for dumb benching.


i didnt see people here to post a cinebench at [email protected] HT on.
if so link please,maybe i skipped.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I've got a feeling you're not stable, though I'm hoping otherwise. XTU Stress just doesn't do a good enough job and I'm not implying you start throwing in Prime95 etc.
> 
> Quick and dirty test, can you pass XTU Bench 5 times? If you do and raise the voltage to say 1.175v does the score go up or not? If not then I'd say you're a very happy camper.
> 
> Of course another few runs of x264 updated and whatever games you play will remove any niggling concerns you might have.
> Since when? How do you define a "good" chip being able to crank out a stable 5giggles @ 1.4v? You haven't seen enough people put in 1.35+v to be able to come to that conclusion... let alone enough 5giggle results in any form.
> 
> I run x48 @ 1.335v and am happy with that. I know x49 needs ~1.42v and x50 is pretty much un-reachable as a 24/7, that's reserved for dumb benching.
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt see people here to post a cinebench at [email protected] HT on.
> if so link please,maybe i skipped.
Click to expand...

by @lilchronic
http://cdn.overclock.net/b/be/900x900px-LL-be1c176a_ciner155ghz.png


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> by @lilchronic
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/be/900x900px-LL-be1c176a_ciner155ghz.png


well yeah lilchronic [email protected] but is weird i saw his cinebench [email protected]+ dunno


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> by @lilchronic
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/be/900x900px-LL-be1c176a_ciner155ghz.png
> 
> 
> 
> well yeah lilchronic [email protected] but is weird i saw his cinebench [email protected]+ dunno
Click to expand...

yeah, i am not sure as i just went thru the images posted in this thread until i found one


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Despite the annoying profile saving issue I have with the new 1603 bios for my M6E it runs my low stock vid cpu very well.
> Passed the following:
> 
> 4.4Ghz Core / 4.4Ghz Cache @ 1.15V / 1.15V 16 hours XTU CPU Stress Test
> 4.5Ghz Core / 4.4Ghz Cache @ 1.15V / 1.15V 2 hours XTU CPU Stress Test
> 4.6Ghz Core / 4.4Ghz Cache @ 1.15V / 1.15V 2 hours XTU CPU Stress Test
> 
> Will try faster tomorrow.
> So sad it just won't boot 5Ghz at any voltage even with 2.2V Eventual Input applied with Windows 8. XP it's no problem to boot at 1.25V.
> 4.8 / 4.9 will be what I'm getting for everday use with Windows 7 or 8 installed. Very satisfied with this result considering all the others I had could only do 4.6 / 4.7!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Tried 4.7Ghz quick.
> After setting the x47 multiplier my PC shut down and went back on.
> Noticed Windows took a lil while to load. Started XTU and noticed core 4 was running at x23!
> Went back to BIOS and then iROG kicked in and erased the settings and acting strange.
> After it did reset itself everything was fine again.
> Think it was lack of Input Voltage. After setting it to 1.9V everything was working as normal.
> 
> Applied 1.225V of Core voltage and 1.9V of Input and runs XTU again for 8 hours.
> Had BSOD couple of minutes ago while typing this with 1.200V.
> Will see tomorrow if 1.225V is enough to keep XTU running.


Seems like I have a similar chip.









http://valid.x86.fr/6frgyx


http://valid.canardpc.com/17afcq

Haven't done any stress testing yet. Just a quick peak. Glad you're including very pertinent information most seem to overlook. The trick with these Haswell chips is the "Holy Trinity". You have to have vcore, vrin, and vring in the correct proportions or you will not see the chips true capabilities. I haven't read much of this threads past, but have yet to see many people talking about the complete voltage package. For those that don't know, you really have to check out Sin0822's guide. It is specific toward Giga mobo's, but is a real wealth of knowledge when it comes to this platform and it's chips. -


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Seems like I have a similar chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/6frgyx
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/17afcq
> 
> Haven't done any stress testing yet. Just a quick peak. Glad you're including very pertinent information most seem to overlook. The trick with these Haswell chips is the "Holy Trinity". You have to have vcore, vrin, and vring in the correct proportions or you will not see the chips true capabilities. I haven't read much of this threads past, but have yet to see many people talking about the complete voltage package. For those that don't know, you really have to check out Sin0822's guide. It is specific toward Giga mobo's, but is a real wealth of knowledge when it comes to this platform and it's chips. -


giga mobos suck due to the stupid bios,mine will not even power the num lock,allways its off and i have to power it.
and dunno why,it reads only 1 stick of ram.


----------



## Noufel

This chip is a beast ( had the fx 8320 RIP







) 4.5 ghz with 1.184 vcore with 2133 mhz ram rock stable
after having stability problems on my m6e bios 1603 i reflashed it on windows and tada no more black or blue screens
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> You got the same motherboard and same BIOS version as me.
> Could you check something for me?
> 
> Got any overclock profiles? Go to BIOS, go to Overclocking Profile.
> This is what you will see (pic below other motherboard with small layout changes but almost the same as ours)
> 
> 
> Now if you loaded a profile once, the name of the profile is already filled in at "Profile name" like at the pic above.
> There is no way I can change this name anymore. Only the profile number it needs to be saved to.
> 
> This issue started by flasing to 1603, cuz in 1505 I never had this issue.
> 
> Solution is to load default settings and set everything again by hand and then save the profile because the field is then blank and I can type whatever I want.
> 
> Weird weird weird!


hi
i had issues when i first flasshed the bios via a usb flash in the bios no profiles saved , instable oc , black and blue screens...etc when i tried an reflashed the mobo on windows with the programme provided by ASUS no more problems
my oc is stable i can save profils ...every think is ok
so how did u flash yours???


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> giga mobos suck due to the stupid bios,mine will not even power the num lock,allways its off and i have to power it.
> and dunno why,it reads only 1 stick of ram.


Sorry to hear. I've had no issues with mobo. RMA yours to Gigabyte if you have issues.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Seems like I have a similar chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/6frgyx
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/17afcq
> 
> Haven't done any stress testing yet. Just a quick peak. Glad you're including very pertinent information most seem to overlook. The trick with these Haswell chips is the "Holy Trinity". You have to have vcore, vrin, and vring in the correct proportions or you will not see the chips true capabilities. I haven't read much of this threads past, but have yet to see many people talking about the complete voltage package. For those that don't know, you really have to check out Sin0822's guide. It is specific toward Giga mobo's, but is a real wealth of knowledge when it comes to this platform and it's chips. -
> 
> 
> 
> giga mobos suck due to the stupid bios,mine will not even power the num lock,allways its off and i have to power it.
> and dunno why,it reads only 1 stick of ram.
Click to expand...

definitely rma as Gigabyte has always been reliable for me and they haven't failed me yet. I am down to one stick of ram as well but I have bad ram.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Sorry to hear. I've had no issues with mobo. RMA yours to Gigabyte if you have issues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> definitely rma as Gigabyte has always been reliable for me and they haven't failed me yet. I am down to one stick of ram as well but I have bad ram.


hmm......... bought it a couple of weeks ago and still i need to send my msi xpower ac back.
i think my ram are bad or something like that,even if i dont get errors on mem test.


----------



## $ilent

Quick heads up folks

I have recieved a number of messages requesting changes to the spreadsheet, i will be updating it shortly.

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> This chip is a beast ( had the fx 8320 RIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) 4.5 ghz with 1.184 vcore with 2133 mhz ram rock stable
> after having stability problems on my m6e bios 1603 i reflashed it on windows and tada no more black or blue screens
> hi
> i had issues when i first flasshed the bios via a usb flash in the bios no profiles saved , instable oc , black and blue screens...etc when i tried an reflashed the mobo on windows with the programme provided by ASUS no more problems
> my oc is stable i can save profils ...every think is ok
> so how did u flash yours???


Ahh so I'm not the only one. Glad to hear that.
I did flash 1505 with the tools provided.
I flashed 1603 with a USB stick using the EZFlash utility.

Did what you said couple of posts back, which was reflash the same BIOS.
So I did and no more saving issues =)

Also got 4.8Ghz running on 1.275V now and XTU keeps running =)
Progress so far and I always keep looking on the internet and watching YouTube to kill the time, no problems at all =)



Edit: On screenshot above I'm running the memory stress test of XTU. It seems more heavier than the CPU stress test. Anyone knows why?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> hmm......... bought it a couple of weeks ago and still i need to send my msi xpower ac back.
> i think my ram are bad or something like that,even if i dont get errors on mem test.


Yeah, if you have gone through 2 different mobo's experiencing issues, you need to start looking at other components. Could be as simple as bad win install or faulty storage device. I'm trying address an issue with one of my ssd's right now. Experience bsods that would seem hardware related, switch out to a platter drive and issue disappears.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Yeah, if you have gone through 2 different mobo's experiencing issues, you need to start looking at other components. Could be as simple as bad win install or faulty storage device. I'm trying address an issue with one of my ssd's right now. Experience bsods that would seem hardware related, switch out to a platter drive and issue disappears.


how ram problems can be related to the storage?
even on bios was showing only one stick.
i did couple of bios flashes, some reseat of the sticks,and now work both sticks and i put my pc to mem test like 3 hours ago and still doing.when i come back home i'll see if there are errors.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> how ram problems can be related to the storage?
> even on bios was showing only one stick.
> i did couple of bios flashes, some reseat of the sticks,and now work both sticks and i put my pc to mem test like 3 hours ago and still doing.when i come back home i'll see if there are errors.


Well which is it? You say you don't think you have a ram problem, I offer advise on something else that may be an issue and now you list these issues you had with your ram? I somehow knew all that?
Lay it all out and maybe someone can help.


----------



## PCGameFan

I've got the following thermal pastes, which should I use?

AS5
MX-4
IC Diamond
NH-T1


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGameFan*
> 
> I've got the following thermal pastes, which should I use?
> 
> AS5
> MX-4
> IC Diamond
> NH-T1


I've been using CLU / CLP between die and IHS and always AS5 between IHS en cooling block.
Works perfect!


----------



## freezer2k

Hi guys,

I put my i5-4690K in the ASUS H81T (thin mini-itx with 19V power).

I can't get the C-States into full power-saving.

The Core C-States work great and all cores are mostly in C7.

However, the Package C-States never reach C6 or C7.

It looks like this at idle:

C2: 20%
C3: 80%
C6: 0%
C7: 0%

In HWiNFO64, the CPU Package Power never drops below 7W.
I had the same CPU in the Asus Z97-A MB and package power would drop down to 2W!

I played already a lot with the BIOS settings, trying to enable as much power saving features as possible.

The Package C-State is explicitly set to maximum in BIOS.

Is this a bug, or what settings should I set?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Well which is it? You say you don't think you have a ram problem, I offer advise on something else that may be an issue and now you list these issues you had with your ram? I somehow knew all that?
> Lay it all out and maybe someone can help.


woot?whatever..i don't understand you.
i did some overclocking,then from 2 sticks it was showing only 1 in bios/windows.
ram in channel A and B, reads only A,i take the stick from A and boots only with stick B,ok, i put the A back and reads only B.then i switched the ram sticks in opposite channel and didn't boot at all,it was showing me a code that in the manual explains with (reserved).
then i reflased the bios and reseated the sticks and now works both.since working both sticks (2x4 gb cl 9-11-11-31 2133mhz corsair vengeance pro red) i put the pc on mem test before leaving home,to see if the ram sticks are defective by showing errors during test.
my question was to understand how such ram problems can be related to the storage and not to offend you.
if i didn't explain myself clear then sorry i need to improve my english.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGameFan*
> 
> I've got the following thermal pastes, which should I use?
> 
> AS5
> MX-4
> IC Diamond
> NH-T1


Which ever gives the best temps. IC would be my preference on that list, but always recommend Gelid Extreme. Only time I use AS5 is binning multiple chips because it's cheap. Most benchers would recommend Gelid.


----------



## freezer2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freezer2k*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I put my i5-4690K in the ASUS H81T (thin mini-itx with 19V power).
> 
> I can't get the C-States into full power-saving.
> 
> The Core C-States work great and all cores are mostly in C7.
> 
> However, the Package C-States never reach C6 or C7.
> 
> It looks like this at idle:
> 
> C2: 20%
> C3: 80%
> C6: 0%
> C7: 0%
> 
> In HWiNFO64, the CPU Package Power never drops below 7W.
> I had the same CPU in the Asus Z97-A MB and package power would drop down to 2W!
> 
> I played already a lot with the BIOS settings, trying to enable as much power saving features as possible.
> 
> The Package C-State is explicitly set to maximum in BIOS.
> 
> Is this a bug, or what settings should I set?


Okay seems like I found the root cause of this.

I disabled the on-board sound and network and then the package power dropped massively and the C6 Package State is now being used 80% of the time.

Updating the Realtek network card drivers to the latest seemed to fix the issue. Now it uses C6 even when the card is active.

The whole system now draws less then 10W from the wall-plug when idle =)


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> woot?whatever..i don't understand you.
> i did some overclocking,then from 2 sticks it was showing only 1 in bios/windows.
> ram in channel A and B, reads only A,i take the stick from A and boots only with stick B,ok, i put the A back and reads only B.then i switched the ram sticks in opposite channel and didn't boot at all,it was showing me a code that in the manual explains with (reserved).
> then i reflased the bios and reseated the sticks and now works both.since working both sticks (2x4 gb cl 9-11-11-31 2133mhz corsair vengeance pro red) i put the pc on mem test before leaving home,to see if the ram sticks are defective by showing errors during test.
> my question was to understand how such ram problems can be related to the storage and not to offend you.
> if i didn't explain myself clear then sorry i need to improve my english.


did mem test for 5 hour and no errors.for sure i will buy new ram.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> did mem test for 5 hour and no errors.for sure i will buy new ram.


Mem test for 5 hours with no errors and you think you need new ram?? If you have no errors, it is not your ram.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Mem test for 5 hours with no errors and you think you need new ram?? If you have no errors, it is not your ram.


i really don't know what to do,had same problem on different mobos.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freezer2k*
> 
> Okay seems like I found the root cause of this.
> 
> I disabled the on-board sound and network and then the package power dropped massively and the C6 Package State is now being used 80% of the time.
> 
> Updating the Realtek network card drivers to the latest seemed to fix the issue. Now it uses C6 even when the card is active.
> 
> The whole system now draws less then 10W from the wall-plug when idle =)


How much difference does that Package C state give you. If you disable Package C states completely vs. what you have now?


----------



## superV

i have ram problems,it's a problem that i had even on other boards with same sticks.
so i was looking to buy new ram and since i do only gaming and nothing else i was thinking to go with this ram for low timings
16GB-Kit G.Skill TridentX PC3-14900U CL8-9-9-24 1866 MHz
but also 16GB-Kit G.Skill TridentX PC3-21333U CL12-13-13-35 2666 MHz
what do you suggest ?can be situations that some ram can work better/worse on gigabyte mobos?
i have Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i have ram problems,it's a problem that i had even on other boards with same sticks.
> so i was looking to buy new ram and since i do only gaming and nothing else i was thinking to go with this ram for low timings
> 16GB-Kit G.Skill TridentX PC3-14900U CL8-9-9-24 1866 MHz
> but also 16GB-Kit G.Skill TridentX PC3-21333U CL12-13-13-35 2666 MHz
> what do you suggest ?can be situations that some ram can work better/worse on gigabyte mobos?
> i have Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK.


I went with the trident x 2400MHz ram and we have the same board. here is a ram compatibility list:

mb_memory_ga-z97x-gaming-g1-wifi-bk.pdf 49k .pdf file
 the kit on there that i got from a fellow ocn member is this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231588&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i have ram problems,it's a problem that i had even on other boards with same sticks.
> so i was looking to buy new ram and since i do only gaming and nothing else i was thinking to go with this ram for low timings
> 16GB-Kit G.Skill TridentX PC3-14900U CL8-9-9-24 1866 MHz
> but also 16GB-Kit G.Skill TridentX PC3-21333U CL12-13-13-35 2666 MHz
> what do you suggest ?can be situations that some ram can work better/worse on gigabyte mobos?
> i have Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK.


You shouldn't have problems with most ram available in retail. There have been some complaints about ram with PSC ic's and Gigabyte. These are legacy sets, Gskill PIS and Flares. I haven't had problems with either at reg. clocks, at or below 2400mhz. I have booted into 2800mhz for validation though.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i have ram problems,it's a problem that i had even on other boards with same sticks.
> so i was looking to buy new ram and since i do only gaming and nothing else i was thinking to go with this ram for low timings
> 16GB-Kit G.Skill TridentX PC3-14900U CL8-9-9-24 1866 MHz
> but also 16GB-Kit G.Skill TridentX PC3-21333U CL12-13-13-35 2666 MHz
> what do you suggest ?can be situations that some ram can work better/worse on gigabyte mobos?
> i have Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK.
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't have problems with most ram available in retail. There have been some complaints about ram with PSC ic's and Gigabyte. These are legacy sets, Gskill PIS and Flares. I haven't had problems with either at reg. clocks, at or below 2400mhz. I have booted into 2800mhz for validation though.
Click to expand...

I can't wait to see how high I can push this 2400MHz ram. I may just leave my cpu at 4.8GHz.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I went with the trident x 2400MHz ram and we have the same board. here is a ram compatibility list:
> 
> mb_memory_ga-z97x-gaming-g1-wifi-bk.pdf 49k .pdf file
> the kit on there that i got from a fellow ocn member is this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231588&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> You shouldn't have problems with most ram available in retail. There have been some complaints about ram with PSC ic's and Gigabyte. These are legacy sets, Gskill PIS and Flares. I haven't had problems with either at reg. clocks, at or below 2400mhz. I have booted into 2800mhz for validation though.


ok ty.
i was looking at this one:
G.Skill TridentX Series - DDR3 - 16 GB : 2 x 8 GB CL10 ( 10-12-12-31 ) 2400 MHz
i'll see.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I went with the trident x 2400MHz ram and we have the same board. here is a ram compatibility list:
> 
> mb_memory_ga-z97x-gaming-g1-wifi-bk.pdf 49k .pdf file
> the kit on there that i got from a fellow ocn member is this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231588&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> You shouldn't have problems with most ram available in retail. There have been some complaints about ram with PSC ic's and Gigabyte. These are legacy sets, Gskill PIS and Flares. I haven't had problems with either at reg. clocks, at or below 2400mhz. I have booted into 2800mhz for validation though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok ty.
> i was looking at this one:
> G.Skill TridentX Series - DDR3 - 16 GB : 2 x 8 GB CL10 ( 10-12-12-31 ) 2400 MHz
> i'll see.
Click to expand...

yep thats the same one as me with 2 sticks instead of 4.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I can't wait to see how high I can push this 2400MHz ram. I may just leave my cpu at 4.8GHz.


I have the same set, but cl9 in my x79 rig atm. I'll get around to playing with my ram sets on Haswell, once I've gotten my 4790K cpu oc dialed in. Nothing touches my 2200cl7 PIS' performance wise. I'll put some ram pRon up in a little bit.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I can't wait to see how high I can push this 2400MHz ram. I may just leave my cpu at 4.8GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same set, but cl9 in my x79 rig atm. I'll get around to playing with my ram sets on Haswell, once I've gotten my 4790K cpu oc dialed in. Nothing touches my 2200cl7 PIS' performance wise. I'll put some ram pRon up in a little bit.
Click to expand...

domi or tri-x in your opinion?


----------



## superV

so this ram 2400 it can run lower timings at lower frequency's ?
how do you know what timings to set into the bios for lower frequency ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> so this ram 2400 it can run lower timings at lower frequency's ?
> how do you know what timings to set into the bios for lower frequency ?


go off the xmp profiles and then test lower from there.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> domi or tri-x in your opinion?


I'm a Gskill man, as you can see.


4x2gb set of PSC based 2000 c7 matched Flares


4x2gb and 2x2gb set of Elpida BBSE based Tridents 2000c9


4x4gb 2400c9 Samsung HYKO based Tridents


And 22200c7 PIS PSC based. Too lazy to take out of rig.










The rig.

Not enough pRon on this thread!









And this - 4790K 5ghz @ 1.325


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> domi or tri-x in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Gskill man, as you can see.
> 
> 
> 4x2gb set of PSC based 2000 c7 matched Flares
> 
> 
> 4x2gb and 2x2gb set of Elpida BBSE based Tridents 2000c9
> 
> 
> 4x4gb 2400c9 Samsung HYKO based Tridents
> 
> 
> And 22200c7 PIS PSC based. Too lazy to take out of rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rig.
> 
> Not enough pRon on this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this - 4790K 5ghz @ 1.325
Click to expand...

thats a lot of ram you have there.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> go off the xmp profiles and then test lower from there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats a lot of ram you have there.


damm !!nice collection.
just wondering,bad ram can damage cpu and mobo right?and ram can influence cpu stability during overclock if the ram have problems ?
hotrod717 whats ur cpu vid at full stock on bios and on cpuz under load ?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats a lot of ram you have there.


Yeah I have a little problem.







Let's not get started on chips and mobo's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> damm !!nice collection.
> just wondering,bad ram can damage cpu and mobo right?and ram can influence cpu stability during overclock if the ram have problems ?
> hotrod717 whats ur cpu vid at full stock on bios and on cpuz under load ?


Thanks. 1.178v at stock load. Dips to .778 at idle. Fully stripped on fixed is 1.017v @ 40/40


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Yeah I have a little problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. 1.178v at stock load. Dips to .778 at idle. Fully stripped on fixed is 1.017v @ 40/40


well that's weird.my cpu on bios full stock 0.995v and on cpuz under load 1.117v.
during overclock scaling sometimes its stable and sometimes its not, had this problem i think at [email protected] stable cinebench, but not stable @1.2v,then 5ghz boots at 1.27v sometimes 1.26v and to make a cinebench it needs 1.37v.because with less voltage it start doing and after freezes.same on wprime if i try to make a bench a 1024m it starts well then i get thread errors and cpu load bounces from 100% to 87% then 60% till ends the bench.
i think this ovc problems may be related to the ram.
and even with different mobos, i had the same damm problem, it will work sometimes only single channel.
had 2 x Gigabyte g1 sniper z87 same problem had with my ram (2x4 gb cl 9-11-11-31 2133mhz corsair vengeance pro red) and even with my friends ram which are the same bought in the same shop,then same for z87 oc formula,z87 mpower ac,asus maximus vi extreme,msi z97 xpower ac.
dunno...


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> well that's weird.my cpu on bios full stock 0.995v and on cpuz under load 1.117v.
> during overclock scaling sometimes its stable and sometimes its not, had this problem i think at [email protected] stable cinebench, but not stable @1.2v,then 5ghz boots at 1.27v sometimes 1.26v and to make a cinebench it needs 1.37v.because with less voltage it start doing and after freezes.same on wprime if i try to make a bench a 1024m it starts well then i get thread errors and cpu load bounces from 100% to 87% then 60% till ends the bench.
> i think this ovc problems may be related to the ram.
> and even with different mobos, i had the same damm problem, it will work sometimes only single channel.
> had 2 x Gigabyte g1 sniper z87 same problem had with my ram (2x4 gb cl 9-11-11-31 2133mhz corsair vengeance pro red) and even with my friends ram which are the same bought in the same shop,then same for z87 oc formula,z87 mpower ac,asus maximus vi extreme,msi z97 xpower ac.
> dunno...


I have no idea what you're doing in bios so....??? Have you read some Haswell Guides? What are you cooling with?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I have no idea what you're doing in bios so....??? Have you read some Haswell Guides? What are you cooling with?


yep i did.and its on water with 3 gentle typhoons 3000rpms.


----------



## hotrod717

Eist, c1,c3,c6/7 disabled. Turbo-auto. All phases on extreme. Leave freqs. On auto
VRIN 2.2v, Vring 1.2v and try Vcore 1.325 for 48/42. And ram timings and voltage manually.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Eist, c1,c3,c6/7 disabled. Turbo-auto. All phases on extreme. Leave freqs. On auto
> VRIN 2.2v, Vring 1.2v and try Vcore 1.325 for 48/42. And ram timings and voltage manually.


allready did that.
why should i try this settings for [email protected] when i can do [email protected]?for test?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> go off the xmp profiles and then test lower from there.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats a lot of ram you have there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damm !!nice collection.
> just wondering,bad ram can damage cpu and mobo right?and ram can influence cpu stability during overclock if the ram have problems ?
> hotrod717 whats ur cpu vid at full stock on bios and on cpuz under load ?
Click to expand...

bad ram holds back my oc and limits how high I can go.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> thats a lot of ram you have there.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I have a little problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not get started on chips and mobo's.
Click to expand...

rofl i just sold 4 z77 mobo's so i'm with mobo's like you are with ram and I have ram for every platform here but I do lots of builds.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> bad ram holds back my oc and limits how high I can go.
> rofl i just sold 4 z77 mobo's so i'm with mobo's like you are with ram and I have ram for every platform here but I do lots of builds.


what ram holds ur oc ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> bad ram holds back my oc and limits how high I can go.
> rofl i just sold 4 z77 mobo's so i'm with mobo's like you are with ram and I have ram for every platform here but I do lots of builds.
> 
> 
> 
> what ram holds ur oc ?
Click to expand...

the current single 8 gb stick of corsair veangeance 1866MHz as its bad and the other stick was so bad I had to remove it. This one leaves me functional but doesn't want the cpu above 4.8GHz.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the current single 8 gb stick of corsair veangeance 1866MHz as its bad and the other stick was so bad I had to remove it. This one leaves me functional but doesn't want the cpu above 4.8GHz.


interesting.same as my case with these corsair 2133.after 4.7 needs lots of voltages and i get thread errors during wprime 1024m bench.
just ordered :
G.Skill TridentX Series - DDR3 - 16 GB : 2 x 8 GB - DIMM 240-pin
Product Type RAM memory
Capacity 16 GB : 2 x 8 GB
Memory Type DDR3 SDRAM - DIMM 240-pin
Upgrade Type Generic
Data Integrity Check Non-ECC
Speed 2400 MHz ( PC3-19200 )
Latency Timings CL10 ( 10-12-12-31 )
Features Intel Extreme Memory Profiles (XMP), dual channel, TridentX heatspreader with removable top fin , unbuffered
Voltage 1.65 V


----------



## feniks

I don't get it. why do you think that slow RAM somehow holds you back?? nonsense. faulty RAM could, if it was throwing errors at XMP settings ... faster RAM, if anything, will call for more volts on certain controllers in CPU, not less, unless I completely miss what you people are after ...


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> I don't get it. why do you think that slow RAM somehow holds you back?? nonsense. faulty RAM could, if it was throwing errors at XMP settings ... faster RAM, if anything, will call for more volts on certain controllers in CPU, not less, unless I completely miss what you people are after ...


Haswell loves faster ram speeds. Not always though is faster better then slower ram timings can play a great part. My corsair dominator gt kit can do 2133 at 8-10-10-20-1 and will beat out my 2666 speed and stable timings it takes or even 2400. Its a balancing act really but if a stick is bad nothing you can do.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Lol. Proof or I didn't happen. A screenie of a complete r15 will suffice.
> Bad ram doesn't start and stop at certain CPU clocks. It called an unstable overclock. I'm done listening to your bs.


if u are not satisfied/don't understand my problem/answers,do not reply with offensive language.
and if u are frustrated, because since yesterday you write weird things,it's not the right place to calm down writing bad stuff.
thanks


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> if u are not satisfied/don't understand my problem/answers,do not reply with offensive language.
> and if u are frustrated, because since yesterday you write weird things,it's not the right place to calm down writing bad stuff.
> thanks


Yes ram can hold back your overclock. The tighter timings speed etc can hold back overclocks. I always start my oc using the same method leave ram at stock 1333 speed and overclock my cpu by it self until I get stable at the voltage or speed that I am comfortable with. Once at that point then apply your ram oc or xmp which may require a slight increase in vcore. Also the imc may just be bad and not like high ram speeds also. If you think its ram do one stick at a time to find the stick that is causing the issue if all the sticks do it the it could be cpu imc voltage etc or just the imc is not great. Cpu could have a wall though where it hits a clock and to go the extra bit can require a large jump in clocks.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> if u are not satisfied/don't understand my problem/answers,do not reply with offensive language.
> and if u are frustrated, because since yesterday you write weird things,it's not the right place to calm down writing bad stuff.
> thanks


Lol. I'm writing weird things? Your stories are all over the place. You state one thing and contradict yourself in the next post. Done nothing but try and figure what is giving you issues. Like I said proof or it didn't happen. You can tellall the stories you want , but benches and screenshots; 1 provide proof, 2 can show instabilities and issues you may not be aware of, and 3 separates fact from fiction.
You have a lot to learn here.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Eist, c1,c3,c6/7 disabled. Turbo-auto. All phases on extreme. Leave freqs. On auto
> VRIN 2.2v, Vring 1.2v and try Vcore 1.325 for 48/42. And ram timings and voltage manually.
> 
> 
> 
> allready did that.
> why should i try this settings for [email protected] when i can do [email protected]?for test?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> I don't get it. why do you think that slow RAM somehow holds you back?? nonsense. faulty RAM could, if it was throwing errors at XMP settings ... faster RAM, if anything, will call for more volts on certain controllers in CPU, not less, unless I completely miss what you people are after ...
> 
> 
> 
> Haswell loves faster ram speeds. Not always though is faster better then slower ram timings can play a great part. My corsair dominator gt kit can do 2133 at 8-10-10-20-1 and will beat out my 2666 speed and stable timings it takes or even 2400. Its a balancing act really but if a stick is bad nothing you can do.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> if u are not satisfied/don't understand my problem/answers,do not reply with offensive language.
> and if u are frustrated, because since yesterday you write weird things,it's not the right place to calm down writing bad stuff.
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ram can hold back your overclock. The tighter timings speed etc can hold back overclocks. I always start my oc using the same method leave ram at stock 1333 speed and overclock my cpu by it self until I get stable at the voltage or speed that I am comfortable with. Once at that point then apply your ram oc or xmp which may require a slight increase in vcore. Also the imc may just be bad and not like high ram speeds also. If you think its ram do one stick at a time to find the stick that is causing the issue if all the sticks do it the it could be cpu imc voltage etc or just the imc is not great. Cpu could have a wall though where it hits a clock and to go the extra bit can require a large jump in clocks.
Click to expand...

I know what happened with my ram that made it suck though I tried oc'ing it and corsair veangance basic models doesn't like being oc'ed and it pretty much went out of wack ever since. in the meantime listen to this accidental themesong


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Haswell loves faster ram speeds. Not always though is faster better then slower ram timings can play a great part. My corsair dominator gt kit can do 2133 at 8-10-10-20-1 and will beat out my 2666 speed and stable timings it takes or even 2400. Its a balancing act really but if a stick is bad nothing you can do.


OK, I have to see it, but I'm open-minded.
anyways, if anybody thinks the RAM holds you back then throw it into auto (not XMP) and run at default 1333/1600 with those automatic timings (very loose usually) and see if CPu OC stabilized. For me it's nearly always same ... but I do agree that 48x multi (depending on your vcore, could be starting at 47x multi) might need a bump in system voltages in mobo to get stable, mine was like that, however it wasn't the RAM causing instability, but the mobo itself with the CPU running on it...


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> OK, I have to see it, but I'm open-minded.
> anyways, if anybody thinks the RAM holds you back then throw it into auto (not XMP) and run at default 1333/1600 with those automatic timings (very loose usually) and see if CPu OC stabilized. For me it's nearly always same ... but I do agree that 48x multi (depending on your vcore, could be starting at 47x multi) might need a bump in system voltages in mobo to get stable, mine was like that, however it wasn't the RAM causing instability, but the mobo itself with the CPU running on it...


What exactly are you wanting to see?


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> What exactly are you wanting to see?


I have yet to see a CPU instability caused directly by a memory kit if it is not faulty.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> I have yet to see a CPU instability caused directly by a memory kit if it is not faulty.


So you have never seen instability not caused by memory oc or timings cause a oc to fail or bsod its only due to faulty ram is that what your saying?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Haswell loves faster ram speeds. Not always though is faster better then slower ram timings can play a great part. My corsair dominator gt kit can do 2133 at 8-10-10-20-1 and will beat out my 2666 speed and stable timings it takes or even 2400. Its a balancing act really but if a stick is bad nothing you can do.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I have to see it, but I'm open-minded.
> anyways, if anybody thinks the RAM holds you back then throw it into auto (not XMP) and run at default 1333/1600 with those automatic timings (very loose usually) and see if CPu OC stabilized. For me it's nearly always same ... but I do agree that 48x multi (depending on your vcore, could be starting at 47x multi) might need a bump in system voltages in mobo to get stable, mine was like that, however it wasn't the RAM causing instability, but the mobo itself with the CPU running on it...
Click to expand...

with the ram running in auto 1333 its very unstable at stock and i oc'ed it anyway and got it reasonable where i can pass short benches but its still unstable so I know its the ram and i like any other extremist seti it to xmp and am running 4.8GHz on the cpu i just can't use over 76% of the ram as it hits a certain spot that sends the comp into a frenzy. however i will be rma'ing the ram once i get the new stuff and i can show you better than i can tell you when i oc higher. also let it be known you should not oc the corsair veangance ram kits. pro maybe but not the regular dimms


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Haswell loves faster ram speeds. Not always though is faster better then slower ram timings can play a great part. My corsair dominator gt kit can do 2133 at 8-10-10-20-1 and will beat out my 2666 speed and stable timings it takes or even 2400. Its a balancing act really but if a stick is bad nothing you can do.


Thats for auto overclockers.

2400/2666 trdrd 4 will beat a 2133


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> with the ram running in auto 1333 its very unstable at stock and i oc'ed it anyway and got it reasonable where i can pass short benches but its still unstable so I know its the ram and i like any other extremist seti it to xmp and am running 4.8GHz on the cpu i just can't use over 76% of the ram as it hits a certain spot that sends the comp into a frenzy. however i will be rma'ing the ram once i get the new stuff and i can show you better than i can tell you when i oc higher. also let it be known you should not oc the corsair veangance ram kits. pro maybe but not the regular dimms


Thats cause a lot of ppl are still running their rtl/iol on auto. Set it and get the correct iod for it.

Just like x58 you will end up lowering other voltages.

The imc training will go whack as u up the multi.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> with the ram running in auto 1333 its very unstable at stock and i oc'ed it anyway and got it reasonable where i can pass short benches but its still unstable so I know its the ram and i like any other extremist seti it to xmp and am running 4.8GHz on the cpu i just can't use over 76% of the ram as it hits a certain spot that sends the comp into a frenzy. however i will be rma'ing the ram once i get the new stuff and i can show you better than i can tell you when i oc higher. also let it be known you should not oc the corsair veangance ram kits. pro maybe but not the regular dimms
> 
> 
> 
> Thats cause a lot of ppl are still running their rtl/iol on auto. Set it and get the correct iod for it.
> 
> Just like x58 you will end up lowering other voltages.
> 
> The imc training will go whack as u up the multi.
Click to expand...

will do with my next ram as i'm tired of this ram anyway lolz. though after rma i may stick it back in for 24GB of ram later.


----------



## electro2u

My DC is pissing me off.

One core runs about 20C (26C even...) hotter than the coolest core under IBT.

4.8Ghz prime stable, delidded, on water with an XSPC Raystorm I carefully lapped up to 3000 grit (mirror finish) using CLP on the IHS as well as the chip. Wonder what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Thats for auto overclockers.
> 
> 2400/2666 trdrd 4 will beat a 2133


thats true but mine dont like that in sub timings so I tightened down my 2133 timings.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> will do with my next ram as i'm tired of this ram anyway lolz. though after rma i may stick it back in for 24GB of ram later.


Hint. Run memtest hci in windows diagnostic mode. Max out the mem. Memtest86 is crap.

Only hci will test ure ram secondary n third timings. On default most mobo auto are too tight especially asus.

Frequent bsod f4 sata ports issue indicate rtl/iol are trained wrongly.

The correct iod is crucial.

Bfr 2400 c9 lol on auto on any mobo i ried.. All are wrong. Gets worst when ure upping the multi. But they are the fastest 2400 16gb i could find with tref 112 n twcl 7.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> will do with my next ram as i'm tired of this ram anyway lolz. though after rma i may stick it back in for 24GB of ram later.
> 
> 
> 
> Hint. Run memtest hci in windows diagnostic mode. Max out the mem. Memtest86 is crap.
> 
> Only hci will test ure ram secondary n third timings. On default most mobo auto are too tight especially asus.
> 
> Frequent bsod f4 sata ports issue indicate rtl/iol are trained wrongly.
> 
> The correct iod is crucial.
> 
> Bfr 2400 c9 lol on auto on any mobo i ried.. All are wrong. Gets worst when ure upping the multi. But they are the fastest 2400 16gb i could find with tref 112 n twcl 7.
Click to expand...

did that and failed.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did that and failed.


Are ures bbse??

Elpidas are a lot of issue on z87/z97. Does ure mobo have skews?? You need to set this.


----------



## electro2u

Core 1 is 23C hotter than core 0... that's crazy


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did that and failed.
> 
> 
> 
> Are ures bbse??
> 
> Elpidas are a lot of issue on z87/z97. Does ure mobo have skews?? You need to set this.
Click to expand...

how do i know which module is bbse? or whatever they are?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> how do i know which module is bbse? or whatever they are?


Just assumed since you said ure rams were 2133c8's. I am assuming again its 2gb density.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> how do i know which module is bbse? or whatever they are?
> 
> 
> 
> Just assumed since you said ure rams were 2133c8's. I am assuming again its 2gb density.
Click to expand...

I never said that. I said I have the cheap stock corsair veangance 1866MHz 2x8GB ram and it bytes as its pretty much unoc'able and now shot for the attempt.the ram i just bought is 2400MHz


----------



## error-id10t

You guys and your stability tests..

Is this "memtest hci" like Prime for RAM?!?! I've been blissfully running my ram OC with no issues, throw this at it and it's been doing nothing but spitting errors and laughing at me. Almost all the way back to XMP values now!

I "think" it's been tRFC that's been causing issues, but I'll find sooner rather than later.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I never said that. I said I have the cheap stock corsair veangance 1866MHz 2x8GB ram and it bytes as its pretty much unoc'able and now shot for the attempt.the ram i just bought is 2400MHz


Well i am testing atm some 8gb density kits.
No diff on the 4.8. The jump on ioa/iod still the same. Whats ure mobo??


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> You guys and your stability tests..
> 
> Is this "memtest hci" like Prime for RAM?!?! I've been blissfully running my ram OC with no issues, throw this at it and it's been doing nothing but spitting errors and laughing at me. Almost all the way back to XMP values now!
> 
> I "think" it's been tRFC that's been causing issues, but I'll find sooner rather than later.


Prime was nvr a mem tester. Heck prime said it was ok for me to run tref 96.

Memtest hci in windows is the best for haswell. I tested the deluxe bootdisk. Its not as good because you wont see any errors that are related to imc voltage/timing issue with the cpu clock n pll.

Memtest hci is not a stability tool. Its a ram tester aka "memtest".


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I never said that. I said I have the cheap stock corsair veangance 1866MHz 2x8GB ram and it bytes as its pretty much unoc'able and now shot for the attempt.the ram i just bought is 2400MHz
> 
> 
> 
> Well i am testing atm some 8gb density kits.
> No diff on the 4.8. The jump on ioa/iod still the same. Whats ure mobo??
Click to expand...

its in my sig


----------



## error-id10t

It was a slight _dig_ at Prime seeing as this was picking errors nothing else had previously and just kept giving errors.

Seems I did guess my culprit correctly and it was tRFC. Had it on 125, went back to auto (177) and it's been running fine. Nice to find little easy fixes like this.


----------



## Gregory14

Hello,

I am expecting a 4790k soon, what batch is found to be the best? and I know that L4 is better than L3 right? should I return it if its L3? thanks.


----------



## glm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am expecting a 4790k soon, what batch is found to be the best? and I know that L4 is better than L3 right? should I return it if its L3? thanks.


There is no best batch through L421 - anything after that is yet to be determined.

It was known within the first third of this thread that there are some good and some not quite as good in each batch. There is no bad batch. There is no good batch.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> So you have never seen instability not caused by memory oc or timings cause a oc to fail or bsod its only due to faulty ram is that what your saying?


I don't understand the logical sense of this sentence. sorry, English is not my primary language buddy, no offense.
As far as I understood all the negatives in that question, it more or less sounds to me like "I have always seen stability caused by memory oc or timings..." - that's the closest I get out from those words









What I meant was the other way around, at XMP setting (that's what I was talking about), assuming that XMP is either stable under memtest or not and while it's stable (and so considered not faulty in my terms) then it won't affect the CPU stability considering the motherboard auto-adjusts System voltages at higher XMP clocks (like VSA, VIOA, VIOD) and the CPU OC stability at this point is a separate story.
\
If we are talking about memory OC'ing beyond the XMP profile, then we are talking about memory OC stability and not about CPU OC stability, that's how I see it.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> I don't understand the logical sense of this sentence. sorry, English is not my primary language buddy, no offense.
> As far as I understood all the negatives in that question, it more or less sounds to me like "I have always seen stability caused by memory oc or timings..." - that's the closest I get out from those words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I meant was the other way around, at XMP setting (that's what I was talking about), assuming that XMP is either stable under memtest or not and while it's stable (and so considered not faulty in my terms) then it won't affect the CPU stability considering the motherboard auto-adjusts System voltages at higher XMP clocks (like VSA, VIOA, VIOD) and the CPU OC stability at this point is a separate story.
> \
> If we are talking about memory OC'ing beyond the XMP profile, then we are talking about memory OC stability and not about CPU OC stability, that's how I see it.


Ok my fault we were on two seperate pages I was referring to mem oc can cause cpu instability not at xmp I have only seen a few cases where the mem set at xmp caused the issues but your talking about 2800-3000 mhz mem on xmp mode but at that speed its the imc that isnt strong enough to handle it but those are rare cases because few people will drop $450-$1000 on ram kits besides those benching. So to answer yours I agree I have not seen cpu instability caused by ram at 2400 and below set at xmp settings unless the ram was defective.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Ok my fault we were on two seperate pages I was referring to mem oc can cause cpu instability not at xmp I have only seen a few cases where the mem set at xmp caused the issues but your talking about 2800-3000 mhz mem on xmp mode but at that speed its the imc that isnt strong enough to handle it but those are rare cases because few people will drop $450-$1000 on ram kits besides those benching. So to answer yours I agree I have not seen cpu instability caused by ram at 2400 and below set at xmp settings unless the ram was defective.


I agree with that and thanks for clearing it up









It's possible I might be getting some higher XMP rated Trident X 2x8GB kit, either 2400MHz CL10 or 2666MHz CL11, not sure yet, as they are close in price ($180-210 on the egg). I am nowhere near dropping a $1k bomb on the RAM itself







- I bench for fun only, but I also want a decent XMP if all fails. I used to have a 2x4GB Mushkin 2000MHz CL9 kit that was able to 2400MHz CL10 for benching (not stable enough for 24/7 running) or running perfectly stable with 2133MHz CL9 1T daily. I sold those old 1.65v sticks some time ago.

For now I am running AMD RP1866 memory (1866MHz XMP CL9 3T @ 1.5v), not a bad kit, considering it can run 3T command rate and it was faster in benchmarks than my Mushkin kit at 2133MHz 1T, but it doesn't like my Gigabyte Z97X and XMP locks with different than sticker timings and a 2T command rate instead for some reason (used to work correctly on Asus MVE Z77 in past). Might just as well sell it.

I saw lots of folks discussing trident X 2400MHz and their batches, some able to get pushed up to 2800MHz others not even able to pass the 2500MHz mark, and that's all assuming the IMC in CPU is capable (pretty much a given with all Haswell, I think). and yes, above 2800MHz memory stability might be limited by CPU IMC itself, even on Haswell.

I was never a fan of Corsair Vengance RAM, saw just too many post with unhappy owners not being able to push those sticks at all ... I even saw some of those kits not stable at XMP settings ... and that is bad, really bad.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> I agree with that and thanks for clearing it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's possible I might be getting some higher XMP rated Trident X 2x8GB kit, either 2400MHz CL10 or 2666MHz CL11, not sure yet, as they are close in price ($180-210 on the egg). I am nowhere near dropping a $1k bomb on the RAM itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I bench for fun only, but I also want a decent XMP if all fails. I used to have a 2x4GB Mushkin 2000MHz CL9 kit that was able to 2400MHz CL10 for benching (not stable enough for 24/7 running) or running perfectly stable with 2133MHz CL9 1T daily. I sold those old 1.65v sticks some time ago.
> 
> For now I am running AMD RP1866 memory (1866MHz XMP CL9 3T @ 1.5v), not a bad kit, considering it can run 3T command rate and it was faster in benchmarks than my Mushkin kit at 2133MHz 1T, but it doesn't like my Gigabyte Z97X and XMP locks with different than sticker timings and a 2T command rate instead for some reason (used to work correctly on Asus MVE Z77 in past). Might just as well sell it.
> 
> I saw lots of folks discussing trident X 2400MHz and their batches, some able to get pushed up to 2800MHz others not even able to pass the 2500MHz mark, and that's all assuming the IMC in CPU is capable (pretty much a given with all Haswell, I think). and yes, above 2800MHz memory stability might be limited by CPU IMC itself, even on Haswell.
> 
> I was never a fan of Corsair Vengance RAM, saw just too many post with unhappy owners not being able to push those sticks at all ... I even saw some of those kits not stable at XMP settings ... and that is bad, really bad.


My corsair dominator gt are 2133 xmp there 1.5 v cas 9 xmp they are samsung hch9 ic they oc great 2 sticks are better then my other two. Two will do 2700 fairly easy with 9-12-12-21 the other two dont really like anything over 2600 I had bought those for my x79 plateform for there quad channel kit I have bought a ln2 mem pot yet to see how high I can get them under cold but I have heard 0C is there max cold temp and sounds about right because when I was freezeing my 4930k down to -192C I would get mem error because my ram was getting to cold so I had to insulate them to keep them warm.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> My corsair dominator gt are 2133 xmp there 1.5 v cas 9 xmp they are samsung hch9 ic they oc great 2 sticks are better then my other two. Two will do 2700 fairly easy with 9-12-12-21 the other two dont really like anything over 2600 I had bought those for my x79 plateform for there quad channel kit I have bought a ln2 mem pot yet to see how high I can get them under cold but I have heard 0C is there max cold temp and sounds about right because when I was freezeing my 4930k down to -192C I would get mem error because my ram was getting to cold so I had to insulate them to keep them warm.


2700 is still awesome for a ram than was rated at 2133MHz








did you buy them in a quad kit or 2 pairs separately?

Benching with LN2 is way out of my league or rather I cannot provide environment for playing with such things around here







, my PC stands in a living room of our small apartment








Water cooling is fun enough for me, I like the simplicity and quietness







... it did cost me a bit though to piece everything together ...

For now I am still debating if I should keep my 4790K at daily 4.8GHz (48x core / 45x uncore) @ 1.39v vcore (1.37 VID) or fall back to 4.7GHz with 10C lower temps under load, probably the latter is more optimal for 24/7 ... but if I get that faster RAM it will probably require the bumps in system voltages already, so I might just as well stay at current 4.8Ghz (which on my board+cpu requires the same bumps in system voltages for overall stability otherwise BSOD 101).

have fun with your frosty benching!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Ok my fault we were on two seperate pages I was referring to mem oc can cause cpu instability not at xmp I have only seen a few cases where the mem set at xmp caused the issues but your talking about 2800-3000 mhz mem on xmp mode but at that speed its the imc that isnt strong enough to handle it but those are rare cases because few people will drop $450-$1000 on ram kits besides those benching. So to answer yours I agree I have not seen cpu instability caused by ram at 2400 and below set at xmp settings unless the ram was defective.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with that and thanks for clearing it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's possible I might be getting some higher XMP rated Trident X 2x8GB kit, either 2400MHz CL10 or 2666MHz CL11, not sure yet, as they are close in price ($180-210 on the egg). I am nowhere near dropping a $1k bomb on the RAM itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I bench for fun only, but I also want a decent XMP if all fails. I used to have a 2x4GB Mushkin 2000MHz CL9 kit that was able to 2400MHz CL10 for benching (not stable enough for 24/7 running) or running perfectly stable with 2133MHz CL9 1T daily. I sold those old 1.65v sticks some time ago.
> 
> For now I am running AMD RP1866 memory (1866MHz XMP CL9 3T @ 1.5v), not a bad kit, considering it can run 3T command rate and it was faster in benchmarks than my Mushkin kit at 2133MHz 1T, but it doesn't like my Gigabyte Z97X and XMP locks with different than sticker timings and a 2T command rate instead for some reason (used to work correctly on Asus MVE Z77 in past). Might just as well sell it.
> 
> I saw lots of folks discussing trident X 2400MHz and their batches, some able to get pushed up to 2800MHz others not even able to pass the 2500MHz mark, and that's all assuming the IMC in CPU is capable (pretty much a given with all Haswell, I think). and yes, above 2800MHz memory stability might be limited by CPU IMC itself, even on Haswell.
> 
> I was never a fan of Corsair Vengance RAM, saw just too many post with unhappy owners not being able to push those sticks at all ... I even saw some of those kits not stable at XMP settings ... and that is bad, really bad.
Click to expand...

yeah the veangance bytes but i'm still noobish with ram and it is unoc'able and the sticks go outta whack when you try. The dominators on the other hand are beasts but they cost too much and i believe thats the reason everyone go's for the gskill tri-x's

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> I agree with that and thanks for clearing it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's possible I might be getting some higher XMP rated Trident X 2x8GB kit, either 2400MHz CL10 or 2666MHz CL11, not sure yet, as they are close in price ($180-210 on the egg). I am nowhere near dropping a $1k bomb on the RAM itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I bench for fun only, but I also want a decent XMP if all fails. I used to have a 2x4GB Mushkin 2000MHz CL9 kit that was able to 2400MHz CL10 for benching (not stable enough for 24/7 running) or running perfectly stable with 2133MHz CL9 1T daily. I sold those old 1.65v sticks some time ago.
> 
> For now I am running AMD RP1866 memory (1866MHz XMP CL9 3T @ 1.5v), not a bad kit, considering it can run 3T command rate and it was faster in benchmarks than my Mushkin kit at 2133MHz 1T, but it doesn't like my Gigabyte Z97X and XMP locks with different than sticker timings and a 2T command rate instead for some reason (used to work correctly on Asus MVE Z77 in past). Might just as well sell it.
> 
> I saw lots of folks discussing trident X 2400MHz and their batches, some able to get pushed up to 2800MHz others not even able to pass the 2500MHz mark, and that's all assuming the IMC in CPU is capable (pretty much a given with all Haswell, I think). and yes, above 2800MHz memory stability might be limited by CPU IMC itself, even on Haswell.
> 
> I was never a fan of Corsair Vengance RAM, saw just too many post with unhappy owners not being able to push those sticks at all ... I even saw some of those kits not stable at XMP settings ... and that is bad, really bad.
> 
> 
> 
> My corsair dominator gt are 2133 xmp there 1.5 v cas 9 xmp they are samsung hch9 ic they oc great 2 sticks are better then my other two. Two will do 2700 fairly easy with 9-12-12-21 the other two dont really like anything over 2600 I had bought those for my x79 plateform for there quad channel kit I have bought a ln2 mem pot yet to see how high I can get them under cold but I have heard 0C is there max cold temp and sounds about right because when I was freezeing my 4930k down to -192C I would get mem error because my ram was getting to cold so I had to insulate them to keep them warm.
Click to expand...

do the domi's come with a fan and is the fan good?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> 2700 is still awesome for a ram than was rated at 2133MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you buy them in a quad kit or 2 pairs separately?
> 
> Benching with LN2 is way out of my league or rather I cannot provide environment for playing with such things around here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , my PC stands in a living room of our small apartment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water cooling is fun enough for me, I like the simplicity and quietness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... it did cost me a bit though to piece everything together ...
> 
> For now I am still debating if I should keep my 4790K at daily 4.8GHz (48x core / 45x uncore) @ 1.39v vcore (1.37 VID) or fall back to 4.7GHz with 10C lower temps under load, probably the latter is more optimal for 24/7 ... but if I get that faster RAM it will probably require the bumps in system voltages already, so I might just as well stay at current 4.8Ghz (which on my board+cpu requires the same bumps in system voltages for overall stability otherwise BSOD 101).
> 
> have fun with your frosty benching!


I bought quad channel kit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah the veangance bytes but i'm still noobish with ram and it is unoc'able and the sticks go outta whack when you try. The dominators on the other hand are beasts but they cost too much and i believe thats the reason everyone go's for the gskill tri-x's
> do the domi's come with a fan and is the fan good?


Some do mine didnt even at 1.9v for benching they dont get warm though.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> 2700 is still awesome for a ram than was rated at 2133MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you buy them in a quad kit or 2 pairs separately?
> 
> Benching with LN2 is way out of my league or rather I cannot provide environment for playing with such things around here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , my PC stands in a living room of our small apartment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water cooling is fun enough for me, I like the simplicity and quietness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... it did cost me a bit though to piece everything together ...
> 
> For now I am still debating if I should keep my 4790K at daily 4.8GHz (48x core / 45x uncore) @ 1.39v vcore (1.37 VID) or fall back to 4.7GHz with 10C lower temps under load, probably the latter is more optimal for 24/7 ... but if I get that faster RAM it will probably require the bumps in system voltages already, so I might just as well stay at current 4.8Ghz (which on my board+cpu requires the same bumps in system voltages for overall stability otherwise BSOD 101).
> 
> have fun with your frosty benching!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought quad channel kit
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah the veangance bytes but i'm still noobish with ram and it is unoc'able and the sticks go outta whack when you try. The dominators on the other hand are beasts but they cost too much and i believe thats the reason everyone go's for the gskill tri-x's
> do the domi's come with a fan and is the fan good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some do mine didnt even at 1.9v for benching they dont get warm though.
Click to expand...

yeah i think watercooling ram is a "looks" thing only because i never had ram get really hot with it being under a air conditioner all the time lolz


----------



## opt33

the more recent gskill seems to be heavily binned so just barely do rated specs, my corsair dominator though much more expensive OC much better. My dominators 2400 CAS 10 1.65v, will do 2666 CAS 10 at 1.75V, which is decent for 2x8gb. My first pair of Gskill Trident X 2400 CAS 10 1.65v wouldnt pass memtest at XMP "stock" setting, but would pass with upping voltage to 1.72V, I RMA'ed those and 2nd pair would pass memtest at rated specs, but wouldnt overclock at all, would bsod with smallest increment increase even adjusting bclk for very small increases. Wouldnt boot 2600 even with 2.0v and CAS 11.

My dominators I would call average but decent overclockers. Gskill would barely do specs. But again lot of it luck of draw with any brand.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> the more recent gskill seems to be heavily binned so just barely do rated specs, my corsair dominator though much more expensive OC much better. My dominators 2400 CAS 10 1.65v, will do 2666 CAS 10 at 1.75V, which is decent for 2x8gb. My first pair of Gskill Trident X 2400 CAS 10 1.65v wouldnt pass memtest at XMP "stock" setting, but would pass with upping voltage to 1.72V, I RMA'ed those and 2nd pair would pass memtest at rated specs, but wouldnt overclock at all, would bsod with smallest increment increase even adjusting bclk for very small increases. Wouldnt boot 2600 even with 2.0v and CAS 11.
> 
> My dominators I would call average but decent overclockers. Gskill would barely do specs. But again lot of it luck of draw with any brand.


yeah the price tag is the only advantage of gskill


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah i think watercooling ram is a "looks" thing only because i never had ram get really hot with it being under a air conditioner all the time lolz


putting heatsinks on ram is too. Lol


----------



## RackdNStackd

Validated 5.0 GHz boot to Windows with i5-4690k 1.465v. The difference between my 4.8 and 5.0 is .165v, so scaling was getting pretty ridiculous.

Tried to Benchmark through XTU but BSOD, not gonna try any more without a replacement, maybe I'll save up for a DC i7 and suicide run this i5 when I get it.

http://valid.x86.fr/h0vvwu

Cooler was an H110 Push config on full blast, AS5 between cold plate and IHS. Not delidded.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah i think watercooling ram is a "looks" thing only because i never had ram get really hot with it being under a air conditioner all the time lolz
> 
> 
> 
> putting heatsinks on ram is too. Lol
Click to expand...

ikr i like the domi's looks.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah i think watercooling ram is a "looks" thing only because i never had ram get really hot with it being under a air conditioner all the time lolz


WC rams u can lower ure tref quite a bit.

Tref is very temp dependent. Load on proper wc will lower the load temps quite a bit.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> the more recent gskill seems to be heavily binned so just barely do rated specs, my corsair dominator though much more expensive OC much better. My dominators 2400 CAS 10 1.65v, will do 2666 CAS 10 at 1.75V, which is decent for 2x8gb. My first pair of Gskill Trident X 2400 CAS 10 1.65v wouldnt pass memtest at XMP "stock" setting, but would pass with upping voltage to 1.72V, I RMA'ed those and 2nd pair would pass memtest at rated specs, but wouldnt overclock at all, would bsod with smallest increment increase even adjusting bclk for very small increases. Wouldnt boot 2600 even with 2.0v and CAS 11.
> 
> My dominators I would call average but decent overclockers. Gskill would barely do specs. But again lot of it luck of draw with any brand.


I wonder if G.Skill changed the ICs on more recent batches. Was considering to buy 2400Mhz Trident X, but reading upon some reviews I think I will pass for now. Read reviews just like yours on the nets, seems like older batches were much better.

I think I will try molesting my AMD RP1866 kit (2x8GB 1866MHz 9-10-9-27 1.5v) and see what it can do... as I read there is a chance it's a Hynix MFR which should overclock at least a bit ...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah i think watercooling ram is a "looks" thing only because i never had ram get really hot with it being under a air conditioner all the time lolz
> 
> 
> 
> WC rams u can lower ure tref quite a bit.
> 
> Tref is very temp dependent. Load on proper wc will lower the load temps quite a bit.
Click to expand...

teach me about tref


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> teach me about tref


Ure case its a lost cause for 8gb density kit.
lower value will lower latency

On rog z87/97 skews can reduce it n also other timings.

temp helps a lot on reducing it.

Btw memtest hci you need to get all thr correct voltages set aka vcore/vccin/cache/vcssa/ioa/iod to get a perfect pass. After testing a few times to 1000%. Its always these voltages that gives that 1-2 error rather than timings.

4790k imc skews are very tight in comparison to 4770k. Optimizing them will end up lowering a lot of secondary timings.

example of a stable 2400 C9 with skews optimized.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







benefit is awesome high xtu score showing the performance of ure system



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> teach me about tref
> 
> 
> 
> Ure case its a lost cause for 8gb density kit.
> lower value will lower latency
> 
> On rog z87/97 skews can reduce it n also other timings.
> 
> temp helps a lot on reducing it.
> 
> Btw memtest hci you need to get all thr correct voltages set aka vcore/vccin/cache/vcssa/ioa/iod to get a perfect pass. After testing a few times to 1000%. Its always these voltages that gives that 1-2 error rather than timings.
> 
> 4790k imc skews are very tight in comparison to 4770k. Optimizing them will end up lowering a lot of secondary timings.
> 
> example of a stable 2400 C9 with skews optimized.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> benefit is awesome high xtu score showing the performance of ure system
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

saving this for when the ram comes. Explain to me what the skews are.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> saving this for when the ram comes. Explain to me what the skews are.


I'm also quite interested in this.
If you got some spare time please post some information =)

Max I can get with XTU is 1201 with 4.8Ghz / 2133Mhz / 9-11-10-27-1
http://hwbot.org/submission/2634812_koekwau5_xtu_core_i7_4790k_1201_marks

Love to hear how I can get more out of it.


----------



## General Disarray

I have a 4790k still at stock cooled by a Corsair H80i, and one of the cores is reaching 83C on Intel Burn Test. Is this normal? I reapplied my thermal paste last night, and got the same results, the paste is Arctic MX-4, but that shouldn't make much difference. I haven't done any tweaking to voltage or frequency yet. Do these just run that hot?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Disarray*
> 
> I have a 4790k still at stock cooled by a Corsair H80i, and one of the cores is reaching 83C on Intel Burn Test. Is this normal? I reapplied my thermal paste last night, and got the same results, the paste is Arctic MX-4, but that shouldn't make much difference. I haven't done any tweaking to voltage or frequency yet. Do these just run that hot?


They don't call it Devil's Canyon for nothin!
Mine's delidded--allows me to overclock it but it gets crazy hot under IBT. I can't remember what paste I used on the IHS, maybe it was Liquid Pro, but the chip ran about 30C cooler after the delid.
This last seating I did must have done something a little wacky because one core is wayyy hotter than the others.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> 
> 
> Core 1 is 23C hotter than core 0... that's crazy


----------



## cstkl1

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Dare i say the first prime 28.5 atleast 30mins stable @4.8ghz with ram 2400mhz n 4600 cache???
Scaling still maintained at idle 1.312 load 1.344

4.7 is 1.264v idle n load 1.296v

Mem timings n super stable 4.7 is neccessary.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dare i say the first prime 28.5 atleast 30mins stable @4.8ghz with ram 2400mhz n 4600 cache???
> Scaling still maintained at idle 1.312 load 1.344
> 
> 4.7 is 1.264v idle n load 1.296v
> 
> Mem timings n super stable 4.7 is neccessary.


Dang that is a awesome chip.
If you got some spare time could you post something about adjusting the skews?
Interested in this part to up my memory and XTU benchmark


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Dang that is a awesome chip.
> If you got some spare time could you post something about adjusting the skews?
> Interested in this part to up my memory and XTU benchmark


Ure cpu is better. A lot better.

arggh.. edited the ranting before ppl gang on me. think just let others live with their unstable assumptions.

hmm ok dram on m6e.

whats ure ram timings?? 11-13-13-31?? and whats ure cpu vid??


----------



## ZorracK

New to the OC.
Here it is don't have much time for it


----------



## craige

Getting my 4790K soon... is there any specific thing I have to look out for? Also, which batch is the coolest running?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Ure cpu is better. A lot better.
> 
> arggh.. edited the ranting before ppl gang on me. think just let others live with their unstable assumptions.
> 
> hmm ok dram on m6e.
> 
> whats ure ram timings?? 11-13-13-31?? and whats ure cpu vid??


Got the following RAM

Kingston HyperX Beast 16GB 2400Mhz CL11 (2x8GB)
XMP #1 2400Mhz @ 11-14-14-30-2 1.65V
XMP #2 2133Mhz @ 11-13-13-30-2 1.60V

Got it running at 2133Mhz @ 9-11-10-27-1 @ 1.65V

Processor: Intel Core i7-4790K
Stock VID 4Ghz: 1.008V
Stock VID 4.4Ghz: 1.152V

Running at 4.8Ghz @ 1.325V (some games crash with 1.3V)


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Got the following RAM
> 
> Kingston HyperX Beast 16GB 2400Mhz CL11 (2x8GB)
> XMP #1 2400Mhz @ 11-14-14-30-2 1.65V
> XMP #2 2133Mhz @ 11-13-13-30-2 1.60V
> 
> Got it running at 2133Mhz @ 9-11-10-27-1 @ 1.65V
> 
> Processor: Intel Core i7-4790K
> Stock VID 4Ghz: 1.008V
> Stock VID 4.4Ghz: 1.152V
> 
> Running at 4.8Ghz @ 1.325V (some games crash with 1.3V)


Ure 4.8 shld be 1.328-0.032v= 1.296. If using adaptive then 1.28v, load 1.296-1.328v.

4.7 shld be 1.232v idle load 1.248-1.28v on adaptive.
So you dont know how to get your rams at 2400??


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Ure 4.8 shld be 1.328-0.032v= 1.296. If using adaptive then 1.28v, load 1.296-1.328v.
> 
> 4.7 shld be 1.232v idle load 1.248-1.28v on adaptive.
> So you dont know how to get your rams at 2400??


Why the minus 0.032v? Love the math behind it =)

I can run most games stable on 1.3V but heavier games like BioShock Infinite would BSOD.
Upped the Vcore with 0.025V instead of 0.010V just to be shure it won't happen again.

I know how to get my memory to 2400Mhz, but the stock timinings are poop.
When I change 2400 11-14-14-32-2 to 11-14-14-32-1 the memory allready refuses to POST.
Don't know if it the nooby me or the memory.

With your help I probably get alot further


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Why the minus 0.032v? Love the math behind it =)
> 
> I can run most games stable on 1.3V but heavier games like BioShock Infinite would BSOD.
> Upped the Vcore with 0.025V instead of 0.010V just to be shure it won't happen again.
> 
> I know how to get my memory to 2400Mhz, but the stock timinings are poop.
> When I change 2400 11-14-14-32-2 to 11-14-14-32-1 the memory allready refuses to POST.
> Don't know if it the nooby me or the memory.
> 
> With your help I probably get alot further


They are faster than ure 2133c9. def not a mem stick issue. Rtl n for m6e u need to set the swizzling bits. N some third timing sets.

That 0.032v was the vid difference with my 1.040. Overvolting wont help. 4800 has different set of imc timings n rtl for higher dram speed than 1600. Its not a vcore issue. Something more serious. Imc instability. Some say thread issue. Funny disabling ht at this point the same setting of 4.7 other than the norm vcore scaling is only needed. I would drop down to the forgiving 4.7 if i was u. Even me myself am not running 4.8. Reason is theres a few test which i can still c some form of imc instability that requires a few insane voltage to overcome it. Pretty sure its a pll limit of 4790k. Odd that this doesnt happen in a golden 4770k whose imc is weaker.


----------



## cstkl1

Was checking whether the 4770k myth which is nonsense is true for 4790k ( ppl saying ht off less vcore)

Nope - False



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Prime95 28.5 1344 Max Mem.

everything is the same. Heck the max temp also.

Anyway getting close to superstable.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> I know how to get my memory to 2400Mhz, but the stock timinings are poop.
> When I change 2400 11-14-14-32-2 to 11-14-14-32-1 the memory allready refuses to POST.
> Don't know if it the nooby me or the memory.


with many memory kits rated at certain settings and 2T command rate, you can't just toggle it to 1T with same timings and voltage. Easiest way to fix it is either to loosen timings or up the vdimm while doing so.


----------



## crazymania88

Guys
I am on 4.4 GHZ with 1.235V

MY PC was stable with benchmarks and was stable all day long till it just shut down playing BF4.
I've played BF4 for hours nothing happened, I came back after 2 hours and wanted to play again this happened within minutes.

PC just restarted with no Errors, I've read it is about VRIN, but I am not sure is it really about VRIN?

CPU FREQ 4.4 GHZ
Vcore 1.25V
VRIN 2.1V
LLC etc. all Extreme
Uncore V 1.15V, Uncore Freq 4 GHZ
I left VRIN Current Protection Limit @ Auto
Turbo Disabled, but its limit also set to auto

it just restarted without BSOD, my GPU/CPU temps are fine.
and I am on gigabyte Gaming 5 so my heatsinks on mobo quite good.

it says "Kernel power 41" under event log.
I've a NEW Evga Supernova NEX850G2, It has 9.9/10 points from Johnnyguru and
all voltages looks excellent.
Reboot doesn't happen when not OCed so this is about OC but why?

it also happens when I OC to 4.5 GHZ @ 1.275V in Aida 20 Min test.
Just reboots no Errors.

What should I do?
DO you have any idea why it just restarts without any error?

I've bumped voltage to 1.235V from 1.225V in bios.(1.225 in bios with LLC was 1.235V in Windows)
I lowered uncore to 39X from 40X to just see if it gets fine but it doesn't really happen with a pattern.
So I cannot be sure :/
*
I need your experiences with rare random Reboots without BSOD when Overclocked and how you got rid of it.*


----------



## error-id10t

I've had reboots without BSOD, don't know how to get rid of them beyond what you do with BSOD but there are/were couple of settings in your list.

Your cache volts of 1.15v are too low for x40 multi, you've now lowered it to x39 so maybe that helps but I would still at least retain similar ~auto voltage values which should put you near 1.17v-1.18v (based on my chip though).

Your LLC on extreme, why? You want this to be so VCCIN doesn't change under load which is usually LLC6/7 or 75%, easy to find out. Put a value there and start Cinebench as an example. if it's stays what you put in BIOS then you're sweet.

Your VCCIN is way too high, why do you need 2.1v? That's pretty extreme. When I had my 4770K I would always recommend 1.9v-1.95v just to remove problems this might cause but you just wouldn't need higher unless you're going very high on core. But with my 4790K I can run this @ 1.6v with no issues (this would BSOD my 4770K all day though). The point? Lower it to a reasonable value, I'd say 1.9v.

You say you don't see a patters but there is a small one at least, you mention AIDA on specific voltage/multi. Do those changes and see if the problem goes away. BF4 is also a very good stability test no matter what you may think of the game. Something that is stable on x264 or multiple runs of XTU Bench will die in BF4. For me it ended up being cache. Once I lowered it back to auto completely, I was able to lower vcore a tad too (went from x44 @ 1.2v to x40 @ 1.17v).


----------



## electro2u

Only time I see shutdown without BSOD is PSU over current protection or GPU/CPU over temp.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I've had reboots without BSOD, don't know how to get rid of them beyond what you do with BSOD but there are/were couple of settings in your list.
> 
> Your cache volts of 1.15v are too low for x40 multi, you've now lowered it to x39 so maybe that helps but I would still at least retain similar ~auto voltage values which should put you near 1.17v-1.18v (based on my chip though).
> 
> Your LLC on extreme, why? You want this to be so VCCIN doesn't change under load which is usually LLC6/7 or 75%, easy to find out. Put a value there and start Cinebench as an example. if it's stays what you put in BIOS then you're sweet.
> 
> Your VCCIN is way too high, why do you need 2.1v? That's pretty extreme. When I had my 4770K I would always recommend 1.9v-1.95v just to remove problems this might cause but you just wouldn't need higher unless you're going very high on core. But with my 4790K I can run this @ 1.6v with no issues (this would BSOD my 4770K all day though). The point? Lower it to a reasonable value, I'd say 1.9v.
> 
> You say you don't see a patters but there is a small one at least, you mention AIDA on specific voltage/multi. Do those changes and see if the problem goes away. BF4 is also a very good stability test no matter what you may think of the game. Something that is stable on x264 or multiple runs of XTU Bench will die in BF4. For me it ended up being cache. Once I lowered it back to auto completely, I was able to lower vcore a tad too (went from x44 @ 1.2v to x40 @ 1.17v).


so you had The reboot with no error they say vccin should be 0.8v higher with devil canyon for stability.

i had no issues for now but as i said jt happened after a long day so i am not sure if it gonna happen again.

About psu protection i have the perfect psu and with psu protection kicking in it will not restart but shutdown and will not power on until you cut the power going to cpu


----------



## crazymania88

going to PSU sorry for double post cant edit on phone


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> so you had The reboot with no error they say vccin should be 0.8v higher with devil canyon for stability.
> 
> i had no issues for now but as i said jt happened after a long day so i am not sure if it gonna happen again.
> 
> About psu protection i have the perfect psu and with psu protection kicking in it will not restart but shutdown and will not power on until you cut the power going to cpu


That's right, PSU protection (over-current) is different. It will shut-down your machine and when you boot up it will tell you the computer was shut-down due to that reason and then I have to go through BIOS, this has happened few times to me. This is when I've benched hard and I think tripped the limits.

That's different from simply computer rebooting with no BSOD.

I know what "they" say and it's a guideline, a good one. But not written in stone, your computer is not the same nor is your chip. Try it and see if it helps, either way your VCCIN was too high and Cache volts too low IMO.


----------



## Scorpion49

Well, I'll be joining this club shortly. Got my i5-4790k and a Maximum VII Hero today at Microcenter, great deal $404 out the door. My chip seems to be pretty good from my short time with it, I'm currently stress testing 4600mhz at 1.200V with 2400mhz RAM, so far its run for over an hour without any core going over 73*C.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> with many memory kits rated at certain settings and 2T command rate, you can't just toggle it to 1T with same timings and voltage. Easiest way to fix it is either to loosen timings or up the vdimm while doing so.


1t is a rtl issue which affects iod. Not a timing issue. It has always been like this since x58. The tradeoff is a bump in read but a massive drop in latency.
There isnt a single ram set that cant do it. Its not a ram issue. Purely setting
M6e is not like other boards. It has a few settings that will baffle auto overclockers. Its the swizzling bits 1-4. He needs to train them.
Dram clk on auto also is often wrong.
Heck the board settings on auto is more tuned for 2gb-4gb density kits on auto,

M6 hero however auto works fine.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Guys
> I am on 4.4 GHZ with 1.235V
> 
> MY PC was stable with benchmarks and was stable all day long till it just shut down playing BF4.
> I've played BF4 for hours nothing happened, I came back after 2 hours and wanted to play again this happened within minutes.
> 
> PC just restarted with no Errors, I've read it is about VRIN, but I am not sure is it really about VRIN?
> 
> CPU FREQ 4.4 GHZ
> Vcore 1.25V
> VRIN 2.1V
> LLC etc. all Extreme
> Uncore V 1.15V, Uncore Freq 4 GHZ
> I left VRIN Current Protection Limit @ Auto
> Turbo Disabled, but its limit also set to auto
> 
> it just restarted without BSOD, my GPU/CPU temps are fine.
> and I am on gigabyte Gaming 5 so my heatsinks on mobo quite good.
> 
> it says "Kernel power 41" under event log.
> I've a NEW Evga Supernova NEX850G2, It has 9.9/10 points from Johnnyguru and
> all voltages looks excellent.
> Reboot doesn't happen when not OCed so this is about OC but why?
> 
> it also happens when I OC to 4.5 GHZ @ 1.275V in Aida 20 Min test.
> Just reboots no Errors.
> 
> What should I do?
> DO you have any idea why it just restarts without any error?
> 
> I've bumped voltage to 1.235V from 1.225V in bios.(1.225 in bios with LLC was 1.235V in Windows)
> I lowered uncore to 39X from 40X to just see if it gets fine but it doesn't really happen with a pattern.
> So I cannot be sure :/
> *
> I need your experiences with rare random Reboots without BSOD when Overclocked and how you got rid of it.*


[email protected] just leave it at auto on vcore/vring/vring.

Whats ure ram speed running at. Suspect ioa/iod.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 1t is a rtl issue which affects iod. Not a timing issue. It has always been like this since x58. The tradeoff is a bump in read but a massive drop in latency.
> There isnt a single ram set that cant do it. Its not a ram issue. Purely setting
> M6e is not like other boards. It has a few settings that will baffle auto overclockers. Its the swizzling bits 1-4. He needs to train them.
> Dram clk on auto also is often wrong.
> Heck the board settings on auto is more tuned for 2gb-4gb density kits on auto,
> 
> M6 hero however auto works fine.


Ok so I've been reading your posts with interest as you seem to know RAM. With that testing program I found that it did not like 2200MHz which I had it set to, instead I've dropped it back to 2133MHz and run it at 1.6v which it likes.

This is what I have now, can you see a value I can play with? I can't change any of the first 4 values basically and with tRAS - from what I see - it won't make any difference overall so I think that's fine.

Beyond that I've only changed it to 1N, tRRD from 7 to 5 and tRFC from 177 to 130.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 1t is a rtl issue which affects iod. Not a timing issue. It has always been like this since x58. The tradeoff is a bump in read but a massive drop in latency.
> There isnt a single ram set that cant do it. Its not a ram issue. Purely setting
> M6e is not like other boards. It has a few settings that will baffle auto overclockers. Its the swizzling bits 1-4. He needs to train them.
> Dram clk on auto also is often wrong.
> Heck the board settings on auto is more tuned for 2gb-4gb density kits on auto,
> 
> M6 hero however auto works fine.


need to look into rtl and iod things finally as you keep saying. I think I heard some about it from somebody in days when I played with memory on M5E z77 + 3770K, but I didn't look into this yet really. My former kit was weaklish - very old Mushkin 2x4GB 2000MHz CL9 1.65v, couldn't get it fully stable at 2400MHz, always subtle errors over time.

This AMD RP1866 2x8GB 1866MHz kit (Hynix MFR) I just started OC'ing it 2 days ago, never had time for it so far.
Got 2400MHz 11-12-12-32 1T fine stable with 1.65V, but 10-12-12-32 1T throws some random subtle errors under HCI over time, and I tried up to 1.70v vdimm already.
Highest I can boot it up at is 2800MHz 12-14-14-35 2T but it takes 1.80v and that is just bootable, not even stable LOL.
Highest 1T I was able to boot with was 2666MHz 11-13-13-35, but took a whopping 1.85v ...


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Ok so I've been reading your posts with interest as you seem to know RAM. With that testing program I found that it did not like 2200MHz which I had it set to, instead I've dropped it back to 2133MHz and run it at 1.6v which it likes.
> 
> This is what I have now, can you see a value I can play with? I can't change any of the first 4 values basically and with tRAS - from what I see - it won't make any difference overall so I think that's fine.
> 
> Beyond that I've only changed it to 1N, tRRD from 7 to 5 and tRFC from 177 to 130.


Relax all the main timings n the timings on the right

Find the correct twcl that works with ure cl.
Twcl is rtl/iol dependent. Higher you go higher the rtl. Thats what stopping you. [email protected] Pretty sure you can run up to 2250-2300 on c9 n 2400 on [email protected] Head to the ram addict club thread. Tighten the timings on the right after you have found this pairing. Only voltage at this point is iod. Also if ure cpu/cache/vccin has the wrong pairing will be a issue. So start at 40x. Ure ram looks like a bfr like mine. Are u sure ure twcl is 8?? Its 7 for cl 9. Check ure spd.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> [email protected] just leave it at auto on vcore/vring/vring.
> 
> Whats ure ram speed running at. Suspect ioa/iod.


it is 4600k

Mems are ripjaws 1600nhz
What should i set uncore voltage even i change it , jt shows same in bios using gaming5 gigabyte


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> it is 4600k
> 
> Mems are ripjaws 1600nhz
> What should i set uncore voltage even i change it , jt shows same in bios using gaming5 gigabyte


See it shows 1.050 but i aet it to 1.150...


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> See it shows 1.050 but i aet it to 1.150...


Just leave everything on auto. U shld be fine.
Have you tried that??


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Just leave everything on auto. U shld be fine.
> Have you tried that??


as i mention i am overclocking ofc it is fine at stock but i didnt get 4690k to use at stock.

My psu and mobo has good quality my temps are good i just need an answer why it doesnt show any error? No.oc failed no bsod just restart

One said (Derp) he experienced tuis and upoing vcore solved it.
İt is khgious notyijg wrong with my system so i wonder if i am missing something need an Haswell expert i am not a beginner to overclocking but i feel lost with this **** haswell ive got.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> as i mention i am overclocking ofc it is fine at stock but i didnt get 4690k to use at stock.
> 
> My psu and mobo has good quality my temps are good i just need an answer why it doesnt show any error? No.oc failed no bsod just restart
> 
> One said (Derp) he experienced tuis and upoing vcore solved it.
> İt is khgious notyijg wrong with my system so i wonder if i am missing something need an Haswell expert i am not a beginner to overclocking but i feel lost with this **** haswell ive got.


there can be plenty. Sorry i thought u had a 4790k . First step is always keying in ure ram timings, rtl etc shld be no issue since ure not a beginner.

The timings affect imc stability n voltage pairing mainly iod n cache/vring. Thats the answer.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> there can be plenty. Sorry i thought u had a 4790k . First step is always keying in ure ram timings, rtl etc shld be no issue since ure not a beginner.
> 
> The timings affect imc stability n voltage pairing mainly iod n cache/vring.


i have suspected this and douhle.checked mem even tho it would baos if it is mems

Also got suspected about imc and upped the voltage to 1.180v
But agaain it woule bsod...

i wonder what is wrong bht it uappens faster @1.275v 4.5ghz i har another restart while testing in aida 20th min while 4.4 @ 1.23v was fine for 30 min and a day.

İt is all fine at stock i am really missin aomething or it is juat vcore ass Derp said


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> i have suspected this and douhle.checked mem even tho it would baos if it is mems
> 
> Also got suspected about imc and upped the voltage to 1.180v
> But agaain it woule bsod...
> 
> i wonder what is wrong bht it uappens faster @1.275v 4.5ghz i har another restart while testing in aida 20th min while 4.4 @ 1.23v was fine for 30 min and a day.
> 
> İt is all fine at stock i am really missin aomething or it is juat vcore ass Derp said


Whats ure vid on ure 4690k??


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Whats ure vid on ure 4690k??


i am not at home so nkt really sure but whqt should jt be ill check when i am back home

İ barely remmber 1.235+- 0.002v on cores while vcore is 1.23v
My stock vid is 1st oost in spread sheet


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> i am not at home so nkt really sure but whqt should jt be ill check when i am back home
> 
> İ barely remmber 1.235+- 0.002v on cores while vcore is 1.23v
> My stock vid is 1st oost in spread sheet


Ok basic oc test. Ure stock vid is 1.084. Its always a multiple of 8s.

4690k is 3.5ghz with 3.9ghz boost.
How far you can go from this vid??
If this was 4790k its two multi up. So assuming its the same then its 4.1ghz

So again with that assumption 4.4 is 1.088+0.048*3= 1.232. So ure vcore is dead on. Whats the cache auto voltage?? N is the default 35 or 39??


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Ok basic oc test. Ure stock vid is 1.084. Its always a multiple of 8s.
> 
> 4690k is 3.5ghz with 3.9ghz boost.
> How far you can go from this vid??
> If this was 4790k its two multi up. So assuming its the same then its 4.1ghz
> 
> So again with that assumption 4.4 is 1.088+0.048*3= 1.232. So ure vcore is dead on. Whats the cache auto voltage?? N is the default 35 or 39??


wait what i don. Know anythi g like this and didnt really understand what you mean

Edit oh i understood what you mean so as usual i was accurate with vtage given to cpu i didnt know such calculation exist i think it is an haswell thing.

So basically u mean the vcore wasnt enough if i got a slight bad chip.

As i remmber fache is 39x and shows 1.050 in bios in auto.
Strange thing is egej when i up cache voltage it still says 1.050 in vtage menu jt never changes a d i cannot monitor it under windows.
İ have gigabyte gaming5 so i wonder if it changes.

Also we are talking about my oc byt still i am curious about no bsod restarts it seems some protection kicking in but it is not the psu and temps are fine that i can monitor cpu gpu pch are all good.

Guys no o e eger had simiar no bsod restarts while overclocking haswell help please i need to clear this out


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> wait what i don. Know anythi g like this and didnt really understand what you mean
> 
> Edit oh i understood what you mean so as usual i was accurate with vtage given to cpu i didnt know such calculation exist i think it is an haswell thing.
> 
> So basically u mean the vcore wasnt enough if i got a slight bad chip.
> 
> As i remmber fache is 39x and shows 1.050 in bios in auto.
> Strange thing is egej when i up cache voltage it still says 1.050 in vtage menu jt never changes a d i cannot monitor it under windows.
> İ have gigabyte gaming5 so i wonder if it changes.
> 
> Also we are talking about my oc byt still i am curious about no bsod restarts it seems some protection kicking in but it is not the psu and temps are fine that i can monitor cpu gpu pch are all good.
> 
> Guys no o e eger had simiar no bsod restarts while overclocking haswell help please i need to clear this out


Set your cache manually to x35 or x36 and see what happens.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> wait what i don. Know anythi g like this and didnt really understand what you mean
> 
> Edit oh i understood what you mean so as usual i was accurate with vtage given to cpu i didnt know such calculation exist i think it is an haswell thing.
> 
> So basically u mean the vcore wasnt enough if i got a slight bad chip.
> 
> As i remmber fache is 39x and shows 1.050 in bios in auto.
> Strange thing is egej when i up cache voltage it still says 1.050 in vtage menu jt never changes a d i cannot monitor it under windows.
> İ have gigabyte gaming5 so i wonder if it changes.
> 
> Also we are talking about my oc byt still i am curious about no bsod restarts it seems some protection kicking in but it is not the psu and temps are fine that i can monitor cpu gpu pch are all good.
> 
> Guys no o e eger had simiar no bsod restarts while overclocking haswell help please i need to clear this out


how is airflow in your case? Try to duplicate the restart with all the case fans at max rpm.

I have seen something similar that turned out to the fan profile at low cpu temps.


----------



## Scorpion49

Started testing this morning with 1.175V at 4.6ghz, hoping I can drop it to 1.150V.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> wait what i don. Know anythi g like this and didnt really understand what you mean
> 
> Edit oh i understood what you mean so as usual i was accurate with vtage given to cpu i didnt know such calculation exist i think it is an haswell thing.
> 
> So basically u mean the vcore wasnt enough if i got a slight bad chip.
> 
> As i remmber fache is 39x and shows 1.050 in bios in auto.
> Strange thing is egej when i up cache voltage it still says 1.050 in vtage menu jt never changes a d i cannot monitor it under windows.
> İ have gigabyte gaming5 so i wonder if it changes.
> 
> Also we are talking about my oc byt still i am curious about no bsod restarts it seems some protection kicking in but it is not the psu and temps are fine that i can monitor cpu gpu pch are all good.
> 
> Guys no o e eger had simiar no bsod restarts while overclocking haswell help please i need to clear this out


Np. Impossible 1.05v . Vring voltages are always higher than vcore. Why i need to know because based on it we will know the cache multi speed. Like 4790k vcore n cache same voltage .. Cache is less by two n 4770k is by 3. Why i need this info is to set ure iod/ioa n ure vccin voltage. Exact voltages.

Also later need to set ure rtl n third timings as it will affect iod.

This will stop the restarts. Because as i said most mobo defaults timings work best on stock.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Np. Impossible 1.05v . Vring voltages are always higher than vcore. Why i need to know because based on it we will know the cache multi speed. Like 4790k vcore n cache same voltage .. Cache is less by two n 4770k is by 3. Why i need this info is to set ure iod/ioa n ure vccin voltage. Exact voltages.
> 
> Also later need to set ure rtl n third timings as it will affect iod.
> 
> This will stop the restarts. Because as i said most mobo defaults timings work best on stock.


so teach me senpai tind a solution to my no bsod restarts also my cache v always says 1.05v in bios and i set it to 1.150v as they say in gigabyte oc guide but it still says 1.05v and as i said i cannot monitor it it ways says 1.05v and they say dont go over 1.2v cache on air cooling.

So just Tell me ehat to set what ill do what you say.


----------



## Wirerat

Raja from asus said this in the haswell-e thread. I know the hw-e is hotter but he is talking about degradation.
Quote:


> I'd avoid using Prime95 28.5 on this platform unless you want to risk degrading your CPU. Most of the heat you see is generated by the AVX2 routines with small FFTs. Just because its hot, doesn't mean its useful for everything and will make your overclock bombproof because you passed hours of it smile.gif


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> so teach me senpai tind a solution to my no bsod restarts also my cache v always says 1.05v in bios and i set it to 1.150v as they say in gigabyte oc guide but it still says 1.05v and as i said i cannot monitor it it ways says 1.05v and they say dont go over 1.2v cache on air cooling.
> 
> So just Tell me ehat to set what ill do what you say.


Set all to default. Save n reboot. Enter back into the bios. Tell me whats the cache multi n voltage. Also will need ure ram spd table screenshot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Raja from asus said this in the haswell-e thread. I know the hw-e is hotter but he is talking about degradation.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd avoid using Prime95 28.5 on this platform unless you want to risk degrading your CPU. Most of the heat you see is generated by the AVX2 routines with small FFTs. Just because its hot, doesn't mean its useful for everything and will make your overclock bombproof because you passed hours of it smile.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
Click to expand...


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Set all to default. Save n reboot. Enter back into the bios. Tell me whats the cache multi n voltage. Also will need ure ram spd table screenshot
> Lol


Cache multi is 39X cache is 3900Mhz I am sure.
39x100mhz

also Cache Voltage is 1.050, it never changes.
I set it to 1.180V myself in the box, but it still says 1.050v it is always 1.050V in bios.
I am on latest update so I suspect Mobo doesn't monitor it.

Finally I am with my computer here you go
I've 2x4gb G.Skill F3-12800CL9-4GBXL

Jedec 685mhz 9-9-9-24-33-Command Rate Empty-1.5V
Jedec 761mhz 10-10-10-27-37-CR Empty-1.5V
Jedec 800mhz 11 11 11 11 28 39 Empty 1.5V
XMP 800-9-9-9-24-33-2T-1.5V




and this SS taken while under Aida stress test so you can see everything.
I've changed some stuff, derp said he had same reboots and upped Vcore a little bit.
I take your advice and lowered Vcin and upped Vring to 1.180V
uncore 4GHZ, core 4.4GHZ

will see if it'll restart, it happens so rarely so It'll take my 2 or maybe a week to be sure it is stable.
but tell me what else you will like me to do, I can save this profile anytime and try your suggestions.
I can change ram timings easily I am aware of them, just tell me what do you want.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Cache multi is 39X cache is 3900Mhz I am sure.
> 39x100mhz
> 
> also Cache Voltage is 1.050, it never changes.
> I set it to 1.180V myself in the box, but it still says 1.050v it is always 1.050V in bios.
> I am on latest update so I suspect Mobo doesn't monitor it.
> 
> Finally I am with my computer here you go
> I've 2x4gb G.Skill F3-12800CL9-4GBXL
> 
> Jedec 685mhz 9-9-9-24-33-Command Rate Empty-1.5V
> Jedec 761mhz 10-10-10-27-37-CR Empty-1.5V
> Jedec 800mhz 11 11 11 11 28 39 Empty 1.5V
> XMP 800-9-9-9-24-33-2T-1.5V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this SS taken while under Aida stress test so you can see everything.
> I've changed some stuff, derp said he had same reboots and upped Vcore a little bit.
> I take your advice and lowered Vcin and upped Vring to 1.180V
> uncore 4GHZ, core 4.4GHZ
> 
> will see if it'll restart, it happens so rarely so It'll take my 2 or maybe a week to be sure it is stable.
> but tell me what else you will like me to do, I can save this profile anytime and try your suggestions.
> I can change ram timings easily I am aware of them, just tell me what do you want.


Vccin just leave it on auto.
cpu 44, cache 42
Vcore 1.232, cache 1.232
Iod to +0.048v
Vccin ure fine at 1.7v-1.8v.

Rams ure fine at xmp.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Vccin just leave it on auto.
> cpu 44, cache 42
> Vcore 1.232, cache 1.232
> Iod to +0.048v
> Vccin ure fine at 1.7v-1.8v.
> 
> Rams ure fine at xmp.


okay,
I am just testing mixed settings from you and derp if I get a restart again, I'll do this.
but again are u sure I can go 1.232 on Cache? on one sheet about safe temps on haswell it said at most make 1.2V so maybe that was wrong.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> okay,
> I am just testing mixed settings from you and derp if I get a restart again, I'll do this.
> but again are u sure I can go 1.232 on Cache? on one sheet about safe temps on haswell it said at most make 1.2V so maybe that was wrong.


Yes safe. Wonder where you saw that. Intel spec sheet for 4770k was 1.35 n vcore up to 1.5. If i remember correctly There wasnt one for vccin other than min operating etc n iod/ioa i think was 1.25v.

I have been running on air at 1.25 for more than a year 24/7 having done more than 1000hrs of stress test.

Now on water doing 1.35v.

Btw leave ioa at 1v n vcssa at 0.8v as per default. Till today 4790k these two voltages havent shown any form of gain other than instability if increased. 4770k needed it for 1t rtl stability.

Btw rams will leave it out of this. Dont see how a mobo default sub timings can make a mistake on 1600. N giga is known for lax timings.

Btw all this is assuming since both are dc that the traits of 4790k is the same with 4690k.


----------



## theGrimreaper

The irony is that Intel is good enough for laptops but the GPUs are so lackluster (unless the laptop costs an arm and a leg and then another arm and another leg).

Though that's generally part of Intel having exceptionally better foundries than where NVIDIA and AMD lease their chip manufacturing..............


----------



## cstkl1

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## opt33

Intel Xtreme Tuning utility bench must be very memory sensitive...I ran mine at 5ghz, uncore 46, memory at 2600 CAS10 and still lower than yours at 4.8ghz...either that or it is one of those software settings or windows issues. But your memory timings tighter than mine, I have 2x8gb so mine will be limited for overclocking.


----------



## error-id10t

That. What memory speed/frequency are you running cstkl1?

My best score is 1220 on the spot @ 4.9giggles with the below. The RAM will run 2133 @ 1.6v or the below with 1.67v (it's rated 1.65v for XMP).

Now Cache both of you have higher than me, I ran it at x43 but I think 2 multiples only raise the score about ~10 points so it's not coming from there overall.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Yes safe. Wonder where you saw that. Intel spec sheet for 4770k was 1.35 n vcore up to 1.5. If i remember correctly There wasnt one for vccin other than min operating etc n iod/ioa i think was 1.25v.
> 
> I have been running on air at 1.25 for more than a year 24/7 having done more than 1000hrs of stress test.
> 
> Now on water doing 1.35v.
> 
> Btw leave ioa at 1v n vcssa at 0.8v as per default. Till today 4790k these two voltages havent shown any form of gain other than instability if increased. 4770k needed it for 1t rtl stability.
> 
> Btw rams will leave it out of this. Dont see how a mobo default sub timings can make a mistake on 1600. N giga is known for lax timings.
> 
> Btw all this is assuming since both are dc that the traits of 4790k is the same with 4690k.


Running till now, no restarts yet.
I hope not to have any with those mixed settings, I'll make you know if anything happens.
Thanks for all the information and help, I wasn't a newbie to OC, but I am new to Haswell









I still don't like to idea of VRM in CPU and using BAD BAD BAD Thermal solution on a "K" Cpu tho..


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Intel Xtreme Tuning utility bench must be very memory sensitive...I ran mine at 5ghz, uncore 46, memory at 2600 CAS10 and still lower than yours at 4.8ghz...either that or it is one of those software settings or windows issues. But your memory timings tighter than mine, I have 2x8gb so mine will be limited for overclocking.


Thats because mine is a somewhat stable clock. Only issue with it is ht n my rams are clocked properly with all the skews set.
Hwbot 4.9 is 1250. So it just shows how lax ure mobo timings are. Check ure 3dmark physx
4.5 is 13250
4.6 is 13400
4.7 is 13550
4.8 is 13700

4.9 shld be 13850 n 5 at 14. I wont accept any clocks when i was testing unless it hits this. Hence why i redid my 4.7ghz. I have 7 different settings for it. Hence y i said 4.7 is very forgiving. 4.8 is only dead on one setting.
This was done in diagnostic mode. Score will vary between +- 50.

The xtu was done in my normal full windows.

5ghz shld be 1260.t

The unstable part is still the ht. its inconsistent. Looking at ways to solve this.

Btw dont have to look at ure sig but definately ures is a giga board. Very slow boards in comparison to asus n asrock.
Not sure how they did that but they can run higher multi at a cost of actual benchmarks. Reminds me of foxconn mars.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> That. What memory speed/frequency are you running cstkl1?
> 
> My best score is 1220 on the spot @ 4.9giggles with the below. The RAM will run 2133 @ 1.6v or the below with 1.67v (it's rated 1.65v for XMP).
> 
> Now Cache both of you have higher than me, I ran it at x43 but I think 2 multiples only raise the score about ~10 points so it's not coming from there overall.


2400 9-11-10-28 1t. Ic u have corrected and have set ure rams at twcl 7. Btw ure tref is wrong. For 7.8us you shld set at 8319 for 2133. Pretty sure your rams are bfr like mine. Just different binning.

If your settings are stable. You can run your cpu pll at default or even slightly more 1.25. This is the true speed of that multi.

2600 c10 too slow on 24/7 because you take a hit on trdrd. Thats a side test i am doing atm also. So far 2600 c10 2t trdrd 4 is somewhat stable but not 1t. I believe is possible at any dram speed. Its just a setting issue. Again theory until a wall presents itself.

Really wish more ppl invest with their time on the mystery of 4.7. Its a amazing multi. It can run any benchmark at full scores even at 0.076v lower than the actual stable clock.

Edited cause of lesson from the past in ocn.


----------



## 352227

sorry for butting in here guys - does anyone know how to set adaptive voltage mode in the BIOS? I see you can do it with Intel XTU but that's not through the BIOS.

I have ASUS Formula VII - any help appreciated!

Think I've a good chip but want to compare it to your scores with adaptive voltage....


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdlambe1*
> 
> sorry for butting in here guys - does anyone know how to set adaptive voltage mode in the BIOS? I see you can do it with Intel XTU but that's not through the BIOS.
> 
> I have ASUS Formula VII - any help appreciated!
> 
> Think I've a good chip but want to compare it to your scores with adaptive voltage....


Asus voltage

Adaptive. Set at 1.295 means u get 1.296v it will flux up to 1.344v. Add ure +0.025v ( it normally does a increament of 0.016v )
You will hit 1.36v-1.376/1.384v

Picture time. To explain to u.
Setting in bios.


Always do a total increament of 0.048/0.096/0.0144. So the offset is 0.080 and the extra tubo is 0.016 which will result in getting default as u see.


This for my case will result in normal load 1.264v-1.28v ( extra 0.016v) ( Gaming Stable)


Stressing the cache/system with cpu stress the cpu still has another extra 0.016v. (x264 Stable)


Now the default 0.016 extra turbo voltage will kick in for AVX2/FPU/FMA3 load (Prime95 28.5/Linpack Library load stable)

4790k is very easy to overclock. After testing around 8 CPU i can safely conclude on asus.

First in bios load optimize. Reboot. See inside ure bios whats the voltage is. This is the vid for ure cpu. Mine is 1.04v.
Ok now things will get interesting.

My 4.4ghz stable is +0.096v of this. So if i run manual i will get 1.04+0.096v=1.136v. The default adaptive auto is 1.184
So if i want to run adaptive i need to set offset to "-" 0.064v with additional turbo 0.016v

4.5ghz is offset on auto or adaptive "-0.016v with additional turbo 0.016v
4.6ghz is adaptive "+" 0.032 with additional turbo 0.016v
4.7ghz is adaptive "+" 0.080 with additional turbo 0.016v
4.8ghz is adaptive "+" 0.0128 with additional turbo 0.016v ( for now i am having issue with my ram speed on this. It only will pass my stress test suites if i run the any ram speed with vdimm at 1.5v ...)

this is the confirm superstable.

Whats the difference with manual and adaptive. U can run normal load about 0.016v less, (my case is 1.264v as oppose to 1.28v) have full c-state enabled etc. But remember the total load is still the same. aka system load 1.296 and avx/prime/linx etc load 1.312v

VCCIN always maintain min 0.04v difference. It affects the other 4 voltages, cache/iod/ioa/vcssa more than vcore. If you increase them from default you need more vccin.

so far all this setting the digi vrm setting loadline 6 with the rest on auto is fine . There is no need to increase the current output etcso far.
_
Copy pasted from a guide i posted at rog forum_


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Asus voltage
> 
> Adaptive. Set at 1.295 means u get 1.296v it will flux up to 1.344v. Add ure +0.025v ( it normally does a increament of 0.016v )
> You will hit 1.36v-1.376/1.384v
> 
> Picture time. To explain to u.
> Setting in bios.
> 
> 
> Always do a total increament of 0.048/0.096/0.0144. So the offset is 0.080 and the extra tubo is 0.016 which will result in getting default as u see.
> 
> 
> This for my case will result in normal load 1.264v-1.28v ( extra 0.016v) ( Gaming Stable)
> 
> 
> Stressing the cache/system with cpu stress the cpu still has another extra 0.016v. (x264 Stable)
> 
> 
> Now the default 0.016 extra turbo voltage will kick in for AVX2/FPU/FMA3 load (Prime95 28.5/Linpack Library load stable)
> 
> 4790k is very easy to overclock. After testing around 8 CPU i can safely conclude on asus.
> 
> First in bios load optimize. Reboot. See inside ure bios whats the voltage is. This is the vid for ure cpu. Mine is 1.04v.
> Ok now things will get interesting.
> 
> My 4.4ghz stable is +0.096v of this. So if i run manual i will get 1.04+0.096v=1.136v. The default adaptive auto is 1.184
> So if i want to run adaptive i need to set offset to "-" 0.064v with additional turbo 0.016v
> 
> 4.5ghz is offset on auto or adaptive "-0.016v with additional turbo 0.016v
> 4.6ghz is adaptive "+" 0.032 with additional turbo 0.016v
> 4.7ghz is adaptive "+" 0.080 with additional turbo 0.016v
> 4.8ghz is adaptive "+" 0.0128 with additional turbo 0.016v ( for now i am having issue with my ram speed on this. It only will pass my stress test suites if i run the any ram speed with vdimm at 1.5v ...)
> 
> this is the confirm superstable.
> 
> Whats the difference with manual and adaptive. U can run normal load about 0.016v less, (my case is 1.264v as oppose to 1.28v) have full c-state enabled etc. But remember the total load is still the same. aka system load 1.296 and avx/prime/linx etc load 1.312v
> 
> VCCIN always maintain min 0.04v difference. It affects the other 4 voltages, cache/iod/ioa/vcssa more than vcore. If you increase them from default you need more vccin.
> 
> so far all this setting the digi vrm setting loadline 6 with the rest on auto is fine . There is no need to increase the current output etcso far.
> _
> Copy pasted from a guide i posted at rog forum_


adaptive voltage adds .1v on asus mobo if using avx instructions.

I set 1.296v on adaptive and it goes to 1.4v.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Thats because mine is a somewhat stable clock. Only issue with it is ht n my rams are clocked properly with all the skews set.
> Hwbot 4.9 is 1250. So it just shows how lax ure mobo timings are. Check ure 3dmark physx
> 4.5 is 13250
> 4.6 is 13400
> 4.7 is 13550
> 4.8 is 13700
> 
> 4.9 shld be 13850 n 5 at 14. I wont accept any clocks when i was testing unless it hits this. Hence why i redid my 4.7ghz. I have 7 different settings for it. Hence y i said 4.7 is very forgiving. 4.8 is only dead on one setting.
> This was done in diagnostic mode. Score will vary between +- 50.
> 
> The xtu was done in my normal full windows.


If diagnostic mode increase score by 50 that would explain the difference, but cant get XTU to run in diagnostic mode on mine, gives me an error, obviously some file isnt loaded it wants.

I ran 3dmark physics at 5ghz, gave 14,391.

I never look at HWbot for scores, because most posting there know all the software "optimizations" which makes it impossible to judge hardware since no one is using same software settings.

But most likely it is just software optimizations plus possibly some secondary timings ram +/- mobo.

but XTU on mine goes up 15-17 per 100mhz. goes up 20 by increasing ram from 2400 CAS10 to 2600 CAS10, so it is ram sensitive.
5gz - 1227
4.9 1211
4.8 1194
4.7 1177
4.6 1162


----------



## hellojustinr

Got mines!!! Running it at 4.6GHz right now and perfectly happy with it, don't know if I want to push it anymore since that's the highest I was really hoping for. Really exceeded my expectations, especially coming from Ivy i7 and a Haswell i5 4670K


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> If diagnostic mode increase score by 50 that would explain the difference, but cant get XTU to run in diagnostic mode on mine, gives me an error, obviously some file isnt loaded it wants.
> 
> I ran 3dmark physics at 5ghz, gave 14,391.
> 
> I never look at HWbot for scores, because most posting there know all the software "optimizations" which makes it impossible to judge hardware since no one is using same software settings.
> 
> But most likely it is just software optimizations plus possibly some secondary timings ram +/- mobo.
> 
> but XTU on mine goes up 15-17 per 100mhz. goes up 20 by increasing ram from 2400 CAS10 to 2600 CAS10, so it is ram sensitive.
> 5gz - 1227
> 4.9 1211
> 4.8 1194
> 4.7 1177
> 4.6 1162


ah from that score on physx

ure running windows 8.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> adaptive voltage adds .1v on asus mobo if using avx instructions.
> 
> I set 1.296v on adaptive and it goes to 1.4v.


no it doesnt on 4790k. its vid based. tested a few cpus even on one bad one with stock vid 1.136v.

the early bios for haswell had that issue.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> no it doesnt on 4790k. its vid based. tested a few cpus even on one bad one with stock vid 1.136v.
> 
> the early bios for haswell had that issue.


I can easily reproduce it. Latest bios on z8 A and z87 plus. I have 4770k and 4790k. They both do it. I will post screenies with todays date in a few mins.

Adaptive has always behaved that way. It has not changed.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> ah from that score on physx
> 
> ure running windows 8.


No, im running windows 7 64 bit.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> no it doesnt on 4790k. its vid based. tested a few cpus even on one bad one with stock vid 1.136v.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I can easily reproduce it bro.


seriously it doesnt on m6e, m7f, m6h and m7g
btw did you disable SVID??


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> No, im running windows 7 64 bit.


than i am totally lost on this.

ure 5ghz physx is epic score. huge jump actually.


----------



## koekwau5

@cstkl1; your information is very interesting! Pl0x keep it comming!

Got a screenshot from my memory timings atm, any suggestions / tips what to change?
Could you also tell why and what it does?
Want to know more about the memory and I think you are the correct guy to ask











Edit: Couple of posts back you said tWCL is important and so are the third timings.
Found the following on the internet:

CL6 + 7 = tWCL -1 CL value
CL8 + 9 = tWCL -2 CL value
CL9 + 10 = tWCL -3 CL value.

My motherboard set it at 8, which should be 7 according to above scheme.
Changed it to 7 and noticed the third timings got lower as well.
XTU benchmark rock solid 1190 now, sometimes hitting 1200 / 1201 / 1202.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> seriously it doesnt on m6e, m7f, m6h and m7g
> btw did you disable SVID??


are you on msi motherboard? Darkwizzie always said his msi mobo didnt do anything with adaptive enabled.

Svid on or off had no affect on adaptive vcore on both my asus boards.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> @cstkl1; your information is very interesting! Pl0x keep it comming!
> 
> Got a screenshot from my memory timings atm, any suggestions / tips what to change?
> Could you also tell why and what it does?
> Want to know more about the memory and I think you are the correct guy to ask


m6e ram overclocking guide

1. Set your spd speed
2. Set your spd ram timings main and secondary first
3. Disable MRC Fast boot and enable additional ram timing
4. Find the correct swizzling bits. ( I can tell you now which but better you find out what each one of them does) Some disable and some enable.
5. Run 1t. Bump IOD up a little.
6. Set your rtl ( shamino did a guide last time after i bugged raja who didnt give since he insisted the cpu will do it correctly .. err he was wrong btw)
7. Have a memtest86+ usb boot disk or cd available.
8. Reduce your vdimm 0.025v.
9. Time to set your skews. ( its pretty fast btw) Again shamino has a guide on this in Kingpin Forum.
10. Then bump up back to 1.65v and set ure Secondary timings except for tFAW at tWR. this i advice just run it at SPD and max on tWR.
11. During all the initial test run your DRAM CLK period at 14. Tune this the last and its vcssa voltage dependent.

Btw if yours are Hynix run them at 9-11-10-28.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> are you on msi motherboard? Darkwizzie always said his msi mobo didnt do anything with adaptive enabled.
> 
> Svid on or off had no affect on adaptive vcore on both my asus boards.


it does on mine. it affects vccin and offset voltages.

Example setting 4.7ghz i will get auto on offset at 1.3v

but with it disabled its offset will based on 44x multi vid at 1.184v.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> m6e ram overclocking guide
> 
> 1. Set your spd speed
> 2. Set your spd ram timings main and secondary first
> 3. Disable MRC Fast boot and enable additional ram timing
> 4. Find the correct swizzling bits. ( I can tell you now which but better you find out what each one of them does) Some disable and some enable.
> 5. Run 1t. Bump IOD up a little.
> 6. Set your rtl ( shamino did a guide last time after i bugged raja who didnt give since he insisted the cpu will do it correctly .. err he was wrong btw)
> 7. Have a memtest86+ usb boot disk or cd available.
> 8. Reduce your vdimm 0.025v.
> 9. Time to set your skews. ( its pretty fast btw) Again shamino has a guide on this in Kingpin Forum.
> 10. Then bump up back to 1.65v and set ure Secondary timings except for tFAW at tWR. this i advice just run it at SPD and max on tWR.
> 11. During all the initial test run your DRAM CLK period at 14. Tune this the last and its vcssa voltage dependent.
> 
> Btw if yours are Hynix run them at 9-11-10-28.


Thnx man gonna give that a try this weekend =)

+Rep for you sir =)


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> @cstkl1; your information is very interesting! Pl0x keep it comming!
> 
> Got a screenshot from my memory timings atm, any suggestions / tips what to change?
> Could you also tell why and what it does?
> Want to know more about the memory and I think you are the correct guy to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Couple of posts back you said tWCL is important and so are the third timings.
> Found the following on the internet:
> 
> CL6 + 7 = tWCL -1 CL value
> CL8 + 9 = tWCL -2 CL value
> CL9 + 10 = tWCL -3 CL value.
> 
> My motherboard set it at 8, which should be 7 according to above scheme.
> Changed it to 7 and noticed the third timings got lower as well.
> XTU benchmark rock solid 1190 now, sometimes hitting 1200 / 1201 / 1202.


thats because you the RTL got reduced. This is why you need to set it.

tWCL is ram chipset based first.

example.
Samsung hyko CL10 twcl is 6
BFR is CL9 at 7
Elpida Hypers ( interesting) CL7 is 8 but CL8 is 6 ( aka faster)

tRef = 7.8us is best for overall stability on IMC.

so ure 2200 is 7800.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> than i am totally lost on this.
> 
> ure 5ghz physx is epic score. huge jump actually.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4169695

ran it again, here is link with all settings and windows 7 64 bit, roughly same score 14392 physics w/ 5ghz, 4.6 uncore, 2600 mem CAS10.

Must be some setting with intel extreme utililty im doing different, I dont normally bench with it


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4169695
> 
> ran it again, here is link with all settings and windows 7 64 bit, roughly same score 14392 physics w/ 5ghz, 4.6 uncore, 2600 mem CAS10.
> 
> Must be some setting with intel extreme utililty im doing different, I dont normally bench with it


hmm your igpu is enabled??

hmm somebody told me running that with lucid will boost physx. nvr actually tried it.

try disabling it and running 3dmark and xtu.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> hmm your igpu is enabled??
> 
> hmm somebody told me running that with lucid will boost physx. nvr actually tried it.
> 
> try disabling it and running 3dmark and xtu.


yep it is on, had it turned off in past, forgot to turn it off last bios update.

reran 3d with it off, physx was 14,228 with igpu disabled
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4169993

xtu same with igpu disabled, 1226.

Looking at hwbot, 5ghz haswell with ram not to much different than mine scores anywhere from 1220 to 1300, but 1270ish like you said is where most 5ghz falls. im doing something different than others....but doesnt look like igpu was it. but thanks for the suggestions.

reran 3d again just for variability, think it is just random, not much diff with igpu on or off, here is 14,337 again with igpu off.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4170117


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> hmm your igpu is enabled??
> 
> hmm somebody told me running that with lucid will boost physx. nvr actually tried it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> yep it is on, had it turned off in past, forgot to turn it off last bios update.
> 
> reran 3d with it off, physx was 14,228 with igpu disabled
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4169993
> 
> will try xtu.


still a epic score. crazy titan oc also.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> xtu same with igpu disabled, 1226.
> 
> Looking at hwbot, 5ghz haswell with ram not to much different than mine scores anywhere from 1220 to 1300, but 1270ish like you said is where most 5ghz falls. im doing something different than others....but doesnt look like igpu was it. but thanks for the suggestions.


At 5.0? 1227 was my score for 4.7

http://abload.de/image.php?img=image_id_1253273ccj9i.png


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> At 5.0? 1227 was my score for 4.7


yep, same as cstkl1, but question is why is mine 50 points lower at same frequency, also so is error-id10t, his score is closer to mine. software or hardware difference? are you on windows 7 and normal startup?

here is my cinebench 5.1 ghz, 2600 CAS10. At 5ghz it is about 16-17 points lower


----------



## aerotracks

You're running 4 sticks?


----------



## Wirerat

My 4.7ghz is also lower on xtu with 4.2cache cl10 2400mhz 2x4gb.

I am running windows 7. U guys with 1200 ish are on wind 8?

My cinebench is 960 though.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I am running windows 7. U guys with 1200 ish are on wind 8?


I'm running on a junked 8.1 that has seen a 3770k on Asus, then my funny 3570k on Asrock and now 4790k on the OCF... all without reinstalling.
If I were to guess, probably not the most efficient OS installation.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I'm running on a junked 8.1 that has seen a 3770k on Asus, then my funny 3570k on Asrock and now 4790k on the OCF... all without reinstalling.
> If I were to guess, probably not the most efficient OS installation.


swaping those mobos can lead to issues. Just swapping cpu on the same platforms has no real negatives I have seen. My install has had 4670k/4770k/4790k lol.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> swaping those mobos can lead to issues. Just swapping cpu on the same platforms has no real negatives I have seen. My install has had 4670k/4770k/4790k lol.


Except for the time you only had 2 cores active on your quad?








Or was that somebody else who told me?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> You're running 4 sticks?


no 2 sticks, 2x8gb.


----------



## cstkl1

@opt33
Can u post some aida cache bandwidth score at 4.7/4.8. I only can run at 4.9/5.0 if i cool the room with ac first.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> @opt33
> Can u post some aida cache bandwidth score at 4.7/4.8. I only can run at 4.9/5.0 if i cool the room with ac first.


4.7ghz, same 2600 CAS 10 ram


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> swaping those mobos can lead to issues. Just swapping cpu on the same platforms has no real negatives I have seen. My install has had 4670k/4770k/4790k lol.


Nah. My os was since x58 classy, r2e, r3e, dfi ut x58, p67 m4e, z67 m4e.

Same windows running. Cloned from 4x wd hdd to 2x velociraptors to 3x x25m to 2xcorsair neutrons to 2xcrucial mx100.

So. But my os doesnt really have any junk as its just a gaming/torrent rig that runs 24/7 uploading about 50gb a day. Id say the junk is just steam, origin n uplay running at the back, total processes around 110.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> 4.7ghz, same 2600 CAS 10 ram


Ok initial look is normal. The trdrd 5 hit for 2600. Other than that its epic on write

While ure at it 3dmark physx?? At 4.7??


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Except for the time you only had 2 cores active on your quad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or was that somebody else who told me?


that was me but it was a simple reboot to resolve it.

this was set to 4 is what caused my issue. if it would have been on auto it wouldnt have happend.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> 4.7ghz, same 2600 CAS 10 ram


That looks quite good actually. I'm using 4GB sticks of Samsung, so settings probably can't be replicated because of different IC size - but here's the timings I was running. Don't mind the other stuff, I'm doing a little stability testing.. in the middle of a 21hr full custom run in prime95









http://abload.de/image.php?img=1350_customwmiup.png


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Ok initial look is normal. The trdrd 5 hit for 2600. Other than that its epic on write
> 
> While ure at it 3dmark physx?? At 4.7??


4.7 it is 13,359 physx
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4170774


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> 4.7 it is 13,359 physx
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4170774


so everything is norm. seriously stumped.

btw intel rts service sometimes slows down xtu. i normally either disable it before running or wait till it loads.


----------



## cstkl1

this is a tRDRD 4

will try again with 2600 C10 tRDRD 5. Think i have that setting written down..


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> this is a tRDRD 4
> 
> will try again with 2600 C10 tRDRD 5. Think i have that setting written down..


yep, makes your read/copy much better than mine. dont know if I can get mine to run tRDRD4.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> At 5.0? 1227 was my score for 4.7 /snip/


Do me a favour or someone.

Drop your crazy 2600+MHz ram speeds to 2200MHz CAS9 and show me your XTU please? If you can, keep core multi @ x49 but if not then whatever is fine (I can't do x50 so don't do that please!).

I'm between a rock and hard-place here, I can't match you big boys and your RAM speeds but overall there is something "off" with opt33 XTU score but 3DMark matches what I see as an example so no issues there. While cstkl1 exceeds my expectations in XTU but I just can't test at those RAM speeds.

So both you and cstkl1, if you could please run @ 2200MHz CAS9 would be appreciated?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Do me a favour or someone.
> 
> Drop your crazy 2600+MHz ram speeds to 2200MHz CAS9 and show me your XTU please? If you can, keep core multi @ x49 but if not then whatever is fine (I can't do x50 so don't do that please!).
> 
> I'm between a rock and hard-place here, I can't match you big boys and your RAM speeds but overall there is something "off" with opt33 XTU score but 3DMark matches what I see as an example so no issues there. While cstkl1 exceeds my expectations in XTU but I just can't test at those RAM speeds.
> 
> So both you and cstkl1, if you could please run @ 2200MHz CAS9 would be appreciated?


Ok. Np. After breakfast

@opt33
Lost my 2600 c10 skew setting. Couldnt find it. Auto wont work on 47. Btw ure rams shld have no issue runninh 2400 9-11-11-28 1t trdrd4. Unless its a mfr which hates trdrd 4.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Ok. Np. After breakfast
> 
> @opt33
> Lost my 2600 c10 skew setting. Couldnt find it. Auto wont work on 47. Btw ure rams shld have no issue runninh 2400 9-11-11-28 1t trdrd4. Unless its a mfr which hates trdrd 4.


looks like you were right about loose timings....looks like that is cause of my XTU poor performance. especially when looking at timings that aerotracks posted up compared to GB bios sets on mine.

at 5ghz 2600 CAS 10, i get 1226. But using 5ghz 2400 CAS 9, and manually changing tRDRD to 4, I get 1245 at 5ghz, 20 point increase in XTU just from some tighter mem timings even though lower bandwidth. I think secondary/other timings are just way too loose on this GB bios.

The xtu run is at 5ghz, the aida64 run at 4.7ghz. much better scores on read/copy 4.7 aida64, though worse on write/latency.

But I think if my GB bios would run 2600 without setting all 2nd timings way too loose, XTU would come up to 1270 range no problem, got halfway there with just couple changes.

just crappy GB bios timings on my ram.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> looks like you were right about loose timings....looks like that is cause of my XTU poor performance. especially when looking at timings that aerotracks posted up compared to GB bios sets on mine.
> 
> at 5ghz 2600 CAS 10, i get 1226. But using 5ghz 2400 CAS 9, and manually changing tRDRD to 4, I get 1245 at 5ghz, 20 point increase in XTU just from some tighter mem timings even though lower bandwidth. I think secondary/other timings are just way too loose on this GB bios.
> 
> The xtu run is at 5ghz, the aida64 run at 4.7ghz. much better scores on read/copy 4.7 aida64, though worse on write/latency.
> 
> But I think if my GB bios would run 2600 without setting all 2nd timings way too loose, XTU would come up to 1270 range no problem, got halfway there with just couple changes.
> 
> just crappy GB bios timings on my ram.


Secondary timings it will be hard to get like asrock n asus timings. Thats because you need ic optimozation. Giga bios is focus is on cpu multi at the expense of cache n ram. Asus is all three. Asrock is more on rams.
But asus mobo has skew tuning which helps alot with sense amplifiers.

but those loose timings with high dram n skews makes the imc less taxed which is y its easy to do 5ghz. Dunno whether you realized.. Ures is the first 4790k on wc i have seen doing 3d benchinh on 5ghz.

Btw sorry @error-id10t only can do it later. Got a few things to do atm.


----------



## error-id10t

Can you please lower to x49 core and 2200 CAS9 and run it? I want to see if people are getting more than what I see which is ~1220.

cstkl1, nps when you're free no rush.


----------



## opt33

just tightening up couple settings and 1253, with 2600 CAS 10....so definitely just timings issue...XTU is just more timings sensitive than some other benchmarks.


here is 4.7ghz both aida64 and XTU with 2600 CAS 10, but trdrd changed to 4 and change couple other timings, but not going to be stable.


but yeah between tighter timings and cpu...would rather have both, but if one suffered better for ram than cpu.

will do x49, 2200 cas9 just a sec, but mine will probably be worse than cstkl1 because of timings.

here is my x49 2200, 9,11,10, 28, then same loose other timings as 2400, I get 1213. My xmp profile sets 2200 same as 2400, I just manually changed main 4 timings. But looks like even after main 4 timings, you can easily get a 50+ point swing from adjusting other timings. and im off to bed...


----------



## feniks

I wish I could run XTU at 4.9GHz ... temps hittin 100C, my CPU seems to need like 1.50v VID to get it running ... any chance you guys can do a re-run at 4.8GHz and 2200Mhz CL9?


----------



## hotrod717

Seeing xtu run above what I set for clock is new. Pentiums don't see this. Setting 4.8 and seeing 4.9 is different. Anybody have info on this. Been playing with x79 for past year. Is cPu-z reading wrong?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> I wish I could run XTU at 4.9GHz ... temps hittin 100C, my CPU seems to need like 1.50v VID to get it running ... any chance you guys can do a re-run at 4.8GHz and 2200Mhz CL9?


4.8ghz, 2000 CL9. With ram/other settings same, for every 100mhz higher on cpu you get 15-20 points higher.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Just upgraded from a 3770



Delided with CLU


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> 4.8ghz, 2000 CL9. With ram/other settings same, for every 100mhz higher on cpu you get 15-20 points higher.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks! That my CPU and RAM can compare with. will be back with results very soon, same timings on my 2x8GB kit.

edit:
not funny, I get much lower score ... I am stupefied at fact that uncore speed change between 45x and 46x didn't gain me any points (always 1161). I tried matching all of your settings ... I believe the rest is the difference in secondary/tertiary memory timings in BIOS, included a shot of MemTweak so you can see where I am at.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> Thanks! That my CPU and RAM can compare with. will be back with results very soon, same timings on my 2x8GB kit.
> 
> edit:
> not funny, I get much lower score ... I am stupefied at fact that uncore speed change between 45x and 46x didn't gain me any points (always 1161). I tried matching all of your settings ... I believe the rest is the difference in secondary/tertiary memory timings in BIOS, included a shot of MemTweak so you can see where I am at.


correct, it is memory and other mobo timings. There is 50+ point difference in memory timings and some mobo timings. You can change your tRFC from 260 to 240 to match mine. And then also my mobo has normal, performance, stability timings, that increased 20+ points on mine, but I couldnt see what it was changing....

Im heading out to eat, but I will try to get memtweak or something to show my settings when I get back, i wont use GB easy tune, hate that stupid thing, but only way to show my tert timings. one other, I changed tRDRD_dr and tRDRD-dd to 5 from 6.

But xtu is incredibly sensitive to timings. of note it will just be for benching, as what I posted I have no idea if actually stable since I dont run 2200.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> correct, it is memory and other mobo timings. There is 50+ point difference in memory timings and some mobo timings. You can change your tRFC from 260 to 240 to match mine. And then also my mobo has normal, performance, stability timings, that increased 20+ points on mine, but I couldnt see what it was changing....
> 
> Im heading out to eat, but I will try to get memtweak or something to show my settings when I get back, i wont use GB easy tune, hate that stupid thing, but only way to show my tert timings. one other, I changed tRDRD_dr and tRDRD-dd to 5 from 6.
> 
> But xtu is incredibly sensitive to timings. of note it will just be for benching, as what I posted I have no idea if actually stable since I dont run 2200.


will do memory adjustments as you set and see if I am memtest stable with those. I dont run 2200 either, for me it's either xmp 1866 CL9 2T @ 1.50v (one click in bios hehe) or 2400MHz 10-12-11-28 1T @ 1.70v (perfectly stable under HCI memtest).

So, you running Memory profile as performance? I saw also Stability in there too, but kept it on Normal setting, will switch over too. I think we have same boards, no? GiB Z97X-UD5H here, BIOS F8 for now.
My memory is Hynix MFR based, 2x8GB kit.

I hate Easy Tune too, tried it, but uninstalled all of that crap from my Windows, it sucks.

Here you can get a copy of MemTweak:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/pjapk9kph526c5q/MemoryTweak+B14.0227.1.zip
took the link from Sin's Z97X OC thread

EDIT:
makes no sense... what am I missing here?
did the same mem adjustements (enhanced performance, trdrd 5 and trfc 240), stable, and yet the exactly same score LOL, 1161 ...


----------



## ref

Finally had some time this weekend to mess around with my overclocks.

After 2 hours of Aida64, plenty of XTU Benches and x264 encodes, it seems for the most part my 4790k should be stable at 4.7, 1.270v

So I guess I got a terribly average chip. Meh, not going to complain. Could be worse!

Just not sure if I should just use 4.6 with lower voltage, is 1.27v too high for 24/7?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> will do memory adjustments as you set and see if I am memtest stable with those. I dont run 2200 either, for me it's either xmp 1866 CL9 2T @ 1.50v (one click in bios hehe) or 2400MHz 10-12-11-28 1T @ 1.70v (perfectly stable under HCI memtest).
> 
> So, you running Memory profile as performance? I saw also Stability in there too, but kept it on Normal setting, will switch over too. I think we have same boards, no? GiB Z97X-UD5H here, BIOS F8 for now.
> My memory is Hynix MFR based, 2x8GB kit.
> 
> makes no sense... what am I missing here?
> did the same mem adjustements (enhanced performance, trdrd 5 and trfc 240), stable, and yet the exactly same score LOL, 1161 ...


oops, I just figured out your problem....it was my problem actually...I ran 2200 instead of 2000 ram







. look at my pic.

I will run 2000 cl9.

and thanks for mem link.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> Finally had some time this weekend to mess around with my overclocks.
> 
> After 2 hours of Aida64, plenty of XTU Benches and x264 encodes, it seems for the most part my 4790k should be stable at 4.7, 1.270v
> 
> So I guess I got a terribly average chip. Meh, not going to complain. Could be worse!
> 
> Just not sure if I should just use 4.6 with lower voltage, is 1.27v too high for 24/7?


keep it on 4.7GHz, 1.27v is not too shabby and very safe if temps are OK under load. That's what I use for daily running too, my chip seems same as yours.
Also 4.7Ghz is the best optimal overclock in terms of other voltages, if you ever push it to 4.8GHz you will how flakey it becomes without bumping other volts too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> oops, I just figured out your problem....it was my problem actually...I ran 2200 instead of 2000 ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . look at my pic.
> 
> I will run 2000 cl9.
> 
> and thanks for mem link.


LOL, I missed that haha!
Yeah, I wouldn't be able to do 2200Mhz with 9-11-10-28 1T, hell I can't even boot 2133MHz with such... unless I bump up the vdimm, but I just keep it at 1.65v for this exercise.


----------



## opt33

here it is 2000 this time cl9. 1161 same score as yours. and yep some mobo, just different ram.


----------



## feniks

^thanks, now we are on the same page









can you run 2400MHz 10-12-11-28 1T and see what score you get?
my memory cannot boot 2133-2200 with CL9 for some reason.

I don't have any 2666MHz at reasonable voltage and/or timings to compare with former tests.


----------



## Mega Man

http://valid.x86.fr/n2j37m

will try to ketch up this weekend, not going to sign up for club until i am done ( and shown this chip is stable @ stock )

atm on stock cooling, have a monoblock comming for the Maximus VII impact +4790k+290x-2666CL11 16gb all packed into a s3

end goal is 3 240 rads, as soon as they come in i am sending the top for a custom res to be built .

i wanted the impact as there is no likewise AMD epic itx mobo, if there was would of ran one have to say i am impressed though i am using different operating systems, i may have to get windows 8 on my 3930k, ( heck i would of preferred a 2011v3 build, i dont want to have to delid, come on intel realize these should be soldered )

i will find my max oc, unsure if i will delid, though with my knowledge of this issue i will.


----------



## error-id10t

So Opt33 is now getting similar scores as myself within margin of error. For example I attempted the CAS9 2000MHz and get 1164 which is the same either way. Feniks matches this also for that speed.

BUT.

First time I ran 2000MHz I actually BSOD out of nowhere, was a fair shock. All I've been doing is testing stability since I moved to 2200Mhz and it's passed everything with flying colours. So I took a comparison of auto memory values when I changed between 2000 / 2133 (XMP) / 2200 and the ones in yellow change (ignore tREFI as that's obvious, though it's huge and google tells me contradictory information on this).



Update: so XTU likes 2133 timings on the 2200 run, now to see if it's actually stable.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/n2j37m
> 
> will try to ketch up this weekend, not going to sign up for club until i am done ( and shown this chip is stable @ stock )
> 
> atm on stock cooling, have a monoblock comming for the Maximus VII impact +4790k+290x-2666CL11 16gb all packed into a s3
> 
> end goal is 3 240 rads, as soon as they come in i am sending the top for a custom res to be built .
> 
> i wanted the impact as there is no likewise AMD epic itx mobo, if there was would of ran one have to say i am impressed though i am using different operating systems, i may have to get windows 8 on my 3930k, ( heck i would of preferred a 2011v3 build, i dont want to have to delid, come on intel realize these should be soldered )
> 
> i will find my max oc, unsure if i will delid, though with my knowledge of this issue i will.


welcome to the club. I had my 4770k delided. My 4790k does not need it. I am only running a H110. With your custom water and all that rad space you should not need to delid the 4790k unless you have a very unlucky sample as far as temps go.

lower that ram when your searching for max overclocks. my 4790k max overclock get limited when I run my ram at 2600 or above. It will depend on the IMC. Unfortunatly the memory controllers can vary by a big margin at max overclocks.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> ^thanks, now we are on the same page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you run 2400MHz 10-12-11-28 1T and see what score you get?
> my memory cannot boot 2133-2200 with CL9 for some reason.
> 
> I don't have any 2666MHz at reasonable voltage and/or timings to compare with former tests.


1193 with 2400, 10,12,11, 28 1t


----------



## Mega Man

yea so far i have been lucky with most of my stuff all of my 8350x/9590s can do 2400 +8gb sticks, my 3930k will do max clock ( 4.8 @1.4 ) and 2400, so. fingers crossed !

the rad will also have to make do for the gpu !

before i oc i need to find the max volts for haswell. should be good for when i get a 5960


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea so far i have been lucky with most of my stuff all of my 8350x/9590s can do 2400 +8gb sticks, my 3930k will do max clock ( 4.8 @1.4 ) and 2400, so. fingers crossed !
> 
> the rad will also have to make do for the gpu !
> 
> before i oc i need to find the max volts for haswell. should be good for when i get a 5960


Honestly, for 24/7 overclocks on haswell stay as close to 1.3v or under as you can. I mean if you need 1.31v to get stable so be it. There are many people that run above 1.35v. I just have seen too many ppl complain of degradation. I bench at 1.37v but for 24/7 I ether run my 4.6 1.24v or my 4.7 1.29v.

The newest version of prime95 28.5 is also no good for these chips. it will seriously limit the oc headroom. something like x264 , xtu bench,aida64 or occt (non linepack) will get you stable.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> So Opt33 is now getting similar scores as myself within margin of error. For example I attempted the CAS9 2000MHz and get 1164 which is the same either way. Feniks matches this also for that speed.
> 
> BUT.
> 
> First time I ran 2000MHz I actually BSOD out of nowhere, was a fair shock. All I've been doing is testing stability since I moved to 2200Mhz and it's passed everything with flying colours. So I took a comparison of auto memory values when I changed between 2000 / 2133 (XMP) / 2200 and the ones in yellow change (ignore tREFI as that's obvious, though it's huge and google tells me contradictory information on this).
> 
> 
> 
> Update: so XTU likes 2133 timings on the 2200 run, now to see if it's actually stable.


there is definitely something about 2nd/3rd memory timings and bioses. I believe that some BIOSes are really NOT all that great on sub-auto settings for memory, mine included LOL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> 1193 with 2400, 10,12,11, 28 1t


thanks! here goes mine, matched up perfectly







... got same exact score here, included full mem timings in screenshot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea so far i have been lucky with most of my stuff all of my 8350x/9590s can do 2400 +8gb sticks, my 3930k will do max clock ( 4.8 @1.4 ) and 2400, so. fingers crossed !
> 
> the rad will also have to make do for the gpu !
> 
> before i oc i need to find the max volts for haswell. should be good for when i get a 5960


how are you doing Mega Man! nice to see you around and welcome to our little DC club, don't be shy


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea so far i have been lucky with most of my stuff all of my 8350x/9590s can do 2400 +8gb sticks, my 3930k will do max clock ( 4.8 @1.4 ) and 2400, so. fingers crossed !
> 
> the rad will also have to make do for the gpu !
> 
> before i oc i need to find the max volts for haswell. should be good for when i get a 5960
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, for 24/7 overclocks on haswell stay as close to 1.3v or under as you can. I mean if you need 1.31v to get stable so be it. There are many people that run above 1.35v. I just have seen too many ppl complain of degradation. I bench at 1.37v but for 24/7 I ether run my 4.6 1.24v or my 4.7 1.29v.
> 
> The newest version of prime95 28.5 is also no good for these chips. it will seriously limit the oc headroom. something like x264 , xtu bench,aida64 or occt (non linepack) will get you stable.
Click to expand...

why, does prime find errors ?not my first time dealing with this prime did the same for years on my 83xx

if prime does not work ill use ibt-avx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea so far i have been lucky with most of my stuff all of my 8350x/9590s can do 2400 +8gb sticks, my 3930k will do max clock ( 4.8 @1.4 ) and 2400, so. fingers crossed !
> 
> the rad will also have to make do for the gpu !
> 
> before i oc i need to find the max volts for haswell. should be good for when i get a 5960
> 
> 
> 
> how are you doing Mega Man! nice to see you around and welcome to our little DC club, don't be shy
Click to expand...

thanks i wont ! as soon as my watercooling gear gets here and i oc it ill be in the club officially ! it is already in the mail


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> why, does prime find errors ?not my first time dealing with this prime did the same for years on my 83xx
> 
> if prime does not work ill use ibt-avx
> thanks i wont ! as soon as my watercooling gear gets here and i oc it ill be in the club officially ! it is already in the mail


its becuase of avx2, fma3 on these cpus. AMD doesnt have those intruction sets yet.I like IBT though too. it is also a bit too hot but as long as you watch temps Ibt can be used. I prefer x264. it uses avx2 and run cooler than any other stress test.

x264 is the #1 recomened in the haswell overclocking guide thread.

X264 LINK


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> there is definitely something about 2nd/3rd memory timings and bioses. I believe that some BIOSes are really NOT all that great on sub-auto settings for memory, mine included LOL.


Yup, ran few benches to see what happens and for all that investigation..

Cine11.5 went up from 10.81 to 10.85
Cine15 went up from 1004 to 1005
XTU went up from 1221 to 1224

That's pretty much it for me. XTU needs faster RAM and with DDR4 I'm not dropping $$$ for new DDR3 just to pick that up!


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yup, ran few benches to see what happens and for all that investigation..
> 
> Cine11.5 went up from 10.81 to 10.85
> Cine15 went up from 1004 to 1005
> XTU went up from 1221 to 1224
> 
> That's pretty much it for me. XTU needs faster RAM and with DDR4 I'm not dropping $$$ for new DDR3 just to pick that up!


yeah, I'm not investing into any xmp 2400-2800 ddr3 mem kit either. what I have is not great, but runs nicely where I want it ... mostly









as per CPU, I tried stabilizing 4.9GHz for XTU, but stopped at 1.50v VID as I was overheating already and I was still getting BSOD under load with 1.49v ... that was with 2.30v VCCIN too ... LOL, I guess my chip can't do that clock safely ... a pity, I hoped for 4.9GHz good enough for benching ... oh well ...


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/n2j37m
> 
> will try to ketch up this weekend, not going to sign up for club until i am done ( and shown this chip is stable @ stock )
> 
> atm on stock cooling, have a monoblock comming for the Maximus VII impact +4790k+290x-2666CL11 16gb all packed into a s3
> 
> end goal is 3 240 rads, as soon as they come in i am sending the top for a custom res to be built .
> 
> i wanted the impact as there is no likewise AMD epic itx mobo, if there was would of ran one have to say i am impressed though i am using different operating systems, i may have to get windows 8 on my 3930k, ( heck i would of preferred a 2011v3 build, i dont want to have to delid, come on intel realize these should be soldered )
> 
> i will find my max oc, unsure if i will delid, though with my knowledge of this issue i will.


Good to see you. I Dont think you'll be satisfied unless you delid buddy. I had trouble getting higher than getting 4.9g stable, but after delid- 5.1 so far. Take a look at max temp. Still have to play with mem a bit these are at 2600c9.


----------



## poohbear

Anyone here own an Asrock z97 OC formula & tried the auto overclocking feature? I popped in a 4790k and just picked the "optimized overclock" setting for 4.6ghz & its running smooth. No fuss no sweat. i was gonna manually overclock but its running fine @ the auto overclocked settings in all games & video editing. never gets above 70c & its 1.29v (ambient room temp is 23c). OCCT pushes it to 92c, but i only ran that for 5 min & most programs never push the cores to anywhere near that.

So what do u think? Auto overclocking with the Asrock OC Formula z97 is fine? Am i really gonna notice any difference with manual overclocking? Sorry if i sound blasphemous here, been overclocking for over a decade but this was so easy & breezy... i noticed their 4.7 ghz setting gives it insane voltage, 1.41, totally not worth it.


----------



## aerotracks

Fellow OCF user here. But hell will freeze over before I touch auto overclocking









Why don't you post a screenshot of your voltages in Formula Drive? Would be helpful if you want somebody take a look over it.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poohbear*
> 
> Anyone here own an Asrock z97 OC formula & tried the auto overclocking feature? I popped in a 4790k and just picked the "optimized overclock" setting for 4.6ghz & its running smooth. No fuss no sweat. i was gonna manually overclock but its running fine @ the auto overclocked settings in all games & video editing. never gets above 70c & its 1.29v (ambient room temp is 23c). OCCT pushes it to 92c, but i only ran that for 5 min & most programs never push the cores to anywhere near that.
> 
> So what do u think? Auto overclocking with the Asrock OC Formula z97 is fine? Am i really gonna notice any difference with manual overclocking? Sorry if i sound blasphemous here, been overclocking for over a decade but this was so easy & breezy... i noticed their 4.7 ghz setting gives it insane voltage, 1.41, totally not worth it.


i strongly agree with aerotracks.

If that auto oc crap put you at 4.6ghz 1.29v I bet its getting at least .030 too much vcore. It migt even be stable at 4.7 at that same voltage.

You See auto overclocking applications are notorious for applying too much voltage.

You auto overclock does give you a good place to start though.


----------



## Mega Man

as do i


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Good to see you. I Dont think you'll be satisfied unless you delid buddy. I had trouble getting higher than getting 4.9g stable, but after delid- 5.1 so far. Take a look at max temp. Still have to play with mem a bit these are at 2600c9.


Are you using rad in ice bucket to get cpu idle temp to 18-19C? Im delidded as well with clp tim1, and at same settings my idle cpu temp is 40C with 25C air ambient, so your ambient air must be 3-4C or rad in ice.

Nice ram though 2600 CL9, mine will only do 2600 CL10 so I will be ~15 points lower than you at same cpu multi.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Are you using rad in ice bucket to get cpu idle temp to 18-19C? Im delidded as well with clp tim1, and at same settings my idle cpu temp is 40C with 25C air ambient, so your ambient air must be 3-4C or rad in ice.
> 
> Nice ram though 2600 CL9, mine will only do 2600 CL10 so I will be ~15 points lower than you at same cpu multi.


A/C ducted into case. Delidded with Gelid. If I use my wort cooler it would be idling at 5-8*







. Probably top 3 best set of ddr3 made, pis 2200cl7. Once I'm satisfied with CPU oc, I'll be juicing them and should get better. Can do [email protected] 2400 but not fully stable yet. Need more than 1.67v. XMP profile is very close to best performance at 2200cl7. Notice 2gb scores same as 4gb or 8gb sticks. I'm running 2x2gb.
Will be popping in my 4x2gb set of Flares soon. Not as tight though. Only 2000mhz cl7. Really enjoying Haswell.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> A/C ducted into case. Delidded with Gelid. If I use my wort cooler it would be idling at 5-8*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Probably top 3 best set of ddr3 made, pis 2200cl7. Once I'm satisfied with CPU oc, I'll be juicing them and should get better. Can do [email protected] 2400 but not fully stable yet. Need more than 1.67v. XMP profile is very close to best performance at 2200cl7. Notice 2gb scores same as 4gb or 8gb sticks. I'm running 2x2gb.
> Will be popping in my 4x2gb set of Flares soon. Not as tight though. Only 2000mhz cl7. Really enjoying Haswell.


yeah, I need to get some benching ram, my 2x8gb are good for 24/7, but good benchers come in 2x4 and smaller kits, have tighter timings.


----------



## poohbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Fellow OCF user here. But hell will freeze over before I touch auto overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you post a screenshot of your voltages in Formula Drive? Would be helpful if you want somebody take a look over it.


Thanks Aerotracks, here's a pic of my settings @ the 4.6ghz auto overclock. It idles @ 37c and 65-75c underload in BF4 MP (my most demanding game). What do u thinik?


----------



## poohbear

oops here it is:
not sure if u can see the CPU adaptive volt, but it says 1.280v


----------



## poohbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i strongly agree with aerotracks.
> 
> If that auto oc crap put you at 4.6ghz 1.29v I bet its getting at least .030 too much vcore. *It migt even be stable at 4.7 at that same voltage.*
> 
> You See auto overclocking applications are notorious for applying too much voltage.
> 
> You auto overclock does give you a good place to start though.


nope, put the multiplier to 47 and it failed OCCT @ 4min 18sec mark (got BSOD). Ah well, i read from numerous reviews the jump from 4.6 to 4.7 takes a huge leap in vcore with the 4790k, so maybe 4.6ghz is the comfy spot. Since temps are well within reason under load (65-75c) even with auto overclocking, me thinks its safe to sit on this overclock even if its getting slightly more vcore than it needs. Is that reasonable?

lol i remember i used to fine tune my overclock for days on my 2500k Z68 and even before with my Phenom6 X1100T, i guess with auto overclocking those days are over! In the end i paid a premium to get the Asrock OC Formula as its geared towards overclocking, maybe i'll just enjoy that premium and let the OC Formula take care of things.







what do u think?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poohbear*
> 
> Thanks Aerotracks, here's a pic of my settings @ the 4.6ghz auto overclock. It idles @ 37c and 65-75c underload in BF4 MP (my most demanding game). What do u thinik?


Actually, not terrible. Voltages are reasonable, temps alright for 24/7 use. Input and Cache seem a little high compared to how I was driving my 4790k, but if it this is working for you - minimum effort and a nice result









Pretty sure you can get a lot more out of that chip if you go manual though.


----------



## poohbear

hmmm alot more if i manually overclock? I'm just using air cooling (with noctua NH-D14), i read they max out @ 4.7ghz for reasonable 24/7 use, that's only 100mhz more... not sure if its worth all the trouble....but i understand you guys here are pretty hardcore about this stuff.


----------



## aerotracks

What's the default VCore in the UEFI after you hit f9 and save/reboot?

Edit: If you do that, save your current overclock in a profile.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poohbear*
> 
> hmmm alot more if i manually overclock? I'm just using air cooling (with noctua NH-D14), i read they max out @ 4.7ghz for reasonable 24/7 use, that's only 100mhz more... not sure if its worth all the trouble....but i understand you guys here are pretty hardcore about this stuff.


my 4790k only needs .040v moving from 4.6ghz to 4.7ghz. My big step comes at 4.8ghz. It needs +.070v to get stable. Each cpu can vary where the sweet spot is.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poohbear*
> 
> nope, put the multiplier to 47 and it failed OCCT @ 4min 18sec mark (got BSOD). Ah well, i read from numerous reviews the jump from 4.6 to 4.7 takes a huge leap in vcore with the 4790k, so maybe 4.6ghz is the comfy spot. Since temps are well within reason under load (65-75c) even with auto overclocking, me thinks its safe to sit on this overclock even if its getting slightly more vcore than it needs. Is that reasonable?
> 
> lol i remember i used to fine tune my overclock for days on my 2500k Z68 and even before with my Phenom6 X1100T, i guess with auto overclocking those days are over! In the end i paid a premium to get the Asrock OC Formula as its geared towards overclocking, maybe i'll just enjoy that premium and let the OC Formula take care of things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do u think?


Yep, enthusiasts. Lol! If it suits your use, nobody can say different, right? Not everyone wants to put their self through hours if testing and torment. Lol!


----------



## poohbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> What's the default VCore in the UEFI after you hit f9 and save/reboot?
> 
> Edit: If you do that, save your current overclock in a profile.


default vcore at stock speeds you mean? Which one, cause i noticed with these haswells they have "CPU input voltage" and "CPU adaptive voltage".

even at stock it runs @ 4.4ghz on this mobo!(not 4ghz as turbo mode is permanent on all cores with the z97 OC Formula as you know) lol i'm just doing a 200mhz overclock @ 4.6ghz. Intel is really making this all ridiculously simple!


----------



## aerotracks

I'm talking about the voltage shown next to VCore right after loading optimized defaults:
http://abload.de/image.php?img=140925191836eqs3i.jpg

What you are referring to is the option "Multicore Enhancement" - if you set it on enabled, it activates 4400MHz Turbo on all cores.


----------



## poohbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I'm talking about the voltage shown next to VCore right after loading optimized defaults:
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=140925191836eqs3i.jpg
> 
> What you are referring to is the option "Multicore Enhancement" - if you set it on enabled, it activates 4400MHz Turbo on all cores.


Yep multi-core enhancement, its on by default which is already an overclock out the box!









After hitting F9 & saving & exiting, i get:

CPU vcore voltage mode 1.024v
CPU Cache voltage mode 1.160v
CPU Input Voltage 1.744v

what's the significance of knowing the default mode?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poohbear*
> 
> After hitting F9 & saving & exiting, i get:
> 
> CPU vcore voltage mode 1.024v
> CPU Cache voltage mode 1.160v
> CPU Input Voltage 1.744v
> 
> what's the significance of knowing the default mode?


The lower, the greater the likelihood of having a good clocker. And yours is quite low.


----------



## poohbear

Oh nice. Good to know...ure bringing out the curious overclocker in me ! Lol

I'll see what the lowest vcore it can handle 4.6 & go from there. Do i have to adjust different vcore settings or is there only one main vcore setting? ie will i have to tinker with cpu cache voltage, level calibration, & other settings? The main vcore setting is "cpu input voltage" & thats the one i bump up or down?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poohbear*
> 
> Oh nice. Good to know...ure bringing out the curious overclocker in me ! Lol
> 
> I'll see what the lowest vcore it can handle 4.6 & go from there. Do i have to adjust different vcore settings or is there only one main vcore setting? ie will i have to tinker with cpu cache voltage, level calibration, & other settings? The main vcore setting is "cpu input voltage" & thats the one i bump up or down?


Cpu input voltage isn't the same as Vcore and generally isn't necessary to mess with.

Vcache might need to adjust. Cache voltage should be lower than Vcore.


----------



## poohbear

Btw with the auto overclocking @ 4.7 this mobo gives 1.4vcore, totally wasnt comfortable with that jump & the temps that came with it!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Cpu input voltage isn't the same as Vcore and generally isn't necessary to mess with.
> 
> Vcache might need to adjust. Cache voltage should be lower than Vcore.


you need to adjust input voltage. I am able to get my vcore stable at much lower voltage by raising it to 1.950v. at that input voltage my 4790k is 4.7ghz stable with 1.296v set in bios. otherwise at stock 1.8v it needs 1.32v to get stable. it is very important on all the haswells I have owned anyways.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poohbear*
> 
> Oh nice. Good to know...ure bringing out the curious overclocker in me ! Lol


Haha, good!

Trial and error. I use LLC 5. Cache for 4000 should be good at around 1.125 or lower. Input and VCore are trial and error. For example, for 4700 at 1.296V VCore my chip needs 1.82V input - under load like 1.73V.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> you need to adjust input voltage. I am able to get my vcore stable at much lower voltage by raising it to 1.950v. at that input voltage my 4790k is 4.7ghz stable with 1.296v set in bios. otherwise at stock 1.8v it needs 1.32v to get stable. it is very important on all the haswells I have owned anyways.


Ah, you've put in some time into this, obviously. I went through a lot of 4770k's that were terrible overclockers, and I was always jacking the VCCIN way up and it did me no good. 2.0v even. Then I got a 4.6Ghz stable 4770k that could do that at 1.27vCore and ran stock vccin. Then I moved to a 4790k that was almost exactly the same but 200Mhz better. I think I just got lucky with the last two Haswells I bought. They might have been able to do better even if I had messed with the vccin!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Ah, you've put in some time into this, obviously. I went through a lot of 4770k's that were terrible overclockers, and I was always jacking the VCCIN way up and it did me no good. 2.0v even. Then I got a 4.6Ghz stable 4770k that could do that at 1.27vCore and ran stock vccin. Then I moved to a 4790k that was almost exactly the same but 200Mhz better. I think I just got lucky with the last two Haswells I bought. They might have been able to do better even if I had messed with the vccin!


I bet you could shave some vcore off.







I have read about a few 4790ks that were able to run low input voltage but not in my experience.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I bet you could shave some vcore off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have read about a few 4790ks that were able to run low input voltage but not in my experience.


At 4500, going from 1.85 to 1.75V Input allowed me to drop the VCore from 1.217 to 1.193V on the OC Formula. I tested 20hrs in prime 27.9 custom, so not a sloppy voltage check


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> At 4500, going from 1.85 to 1.75V Input allowed me to drop the VCore from 1.217 to 1.193V on the OC Formula. I tested 20hrs in prime 27.9 custom, so not a sloppy voltage check


1.193v is not that far from 1.217v. I bet if you try 1.3v those results will change. I mean up to 1.2v I dont bother touching input voltage anyway.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 1.193v is not that far from 1.217v. I bet if you try 1.3v those results will change. I mean up to 1.2v I dont bother touching input voltage anyway.


Actually, at 1.3 and higher multiplier it was exactly the same behavior. 1.77 Input under load 1.331V VCore, 1.67V Input under load 1.301V VCore.
I'm a tidy person, saved all the 2x15min 1344k screenies


----------



## cstkl1

I wonder when its going to take for ppl to realize vccin doesnt affect vcore until u reach ranges like close 0.1v n below difference

The one that gets affected the most is cache then iod n ioa followed by vcssa.


----------



## electro2u

All these settings are so complicated... I've been lurking this thread for a while, and I do think cstkl1 knows a lot lot lot about what is related to what. But I just can't keep it all straight. I try to run as many settings at auto as possible, simply so I have fewer settings to remember. You get to the point where if you are really playing with the BIOS a lot, you need to memorize the settings that you are playing with. Writing them down is good, but it's better to *know* them. So far... I *know* very few settings and it seems to me the user mentioned above knows the entire BIOS by heart but it's a little hard to make use of your advice because it's so so so specific.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> I wonder when its going to take for ppl to realize vccin doesnt affect vcore until u reach ranges like close 0.1v n below difference
> 
> The one that gets affected the most is cache then iod n ioa followed by vcssa.


Directly affecting VCore by drooping Vin is not what I was talking about here.


----------



## koekwau5

Baffled by the low Vcore required for 4.9Ghz to complete XTU:
http://hwbot.org/submission/2639088_koekwau5_xtu_core_i7_4790k_1204_marks

This is what I used to need running 4.8Ghz with a lil' bit of luck.
After delid the Vcore usage dropped quite amount:

4.8Ghz - 1.325V --> 1.25V
4.9Ghz - Impossibruu --> 1.325V


----------



## feniks

Does anybody have an XTU run screenie with 4790K at 4.8GHz and RAM running 2666MHz CL11 2T (11-13-13-35 2T) ? wanted to compare ... my RAM can't reach 1T at those speeds unless I bump timings to CL12 and raise vdimm further (not comfy with that).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Baffled by the low Vcore required for 4.9Ghz to complete XTU:
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2639088_koekwau5_xtu_core_i7_4790k_1204_marks
> 
> This is what I used to need running 4.8Ghz with a lil' bit of luck.
> After delid the Vcore usage dropped quite amount:
> 
> 4.8Ghz - 1.325V --> 1.25V
> 4.9Ghz - Impossibruu --> 1.325V


hmmm, you got me baffled as well ... can you double check that with XTU stability stress tester (link to package in Haswell OC thread) ... for how long are you stress testing under prime 27? what settings?

pls post your full voltage set for VCCIN, VRING, chache speed, RAM specs and all ...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Actually, at 1.3 and higher multiplier it was exactly the same behavior. 1.77 Input under load 1.331V VCore, 1.67V Input under load 1.301V VCore.
> I'm a tidy person, saved all the 2x15min 1344k screenies


somethinig is either very different about ether your board or your cpu. Have you had a chance to try that cpu on another mobo or another cpu on the board ? I think its asrocks Load line cal just making up the difference.

I can drop my input voltage below 1.9v right now and start getting 124 bsod in x264 or xtu bench.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Have you had a chance to try that cpu on another mobo or another cpu on the board ? I think its asrocks Load line cal just making up the difference.
> 
> I can drop my input voltage below 1.9v right now and start getting 124 bsod in x264 or xtu bench.


I have a Z87M OC Formula too. Swapping between these two boards is seamless - I'm able to use same settings on either board. Done that with the 4790k (which I just sold) and quite a few G3258.

Load Line Calibration - I just turn it off. Never used it on Ivy either.

Now a Pentium is different to tune. The one I'm currently stress testing needs 1.9V Input under load (Clock speed 4700 too). Prime run crashed after 18hrs unfortunately, there was only three more hours to go








http://abload.de/image.php?img=1350_customdkj45.png

Which board are you using? Asus for example is a bit different I heard.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I have a Z87M OC Formula too. Swapping between these two boards is seamless - I'm able to use same settings on either board. Done that with the 4790k (which I just sold) and quite a few G3258.
> 
> Load Line Calibration - I just turn it off. Never used it on Ivy either.
> 
> Now a Pentium is different. The one I'm currently stress testing needs 1.9V Input under load (Clock speed 4700 too). Prime run crashed after 18hrs unfortunately, there was only three more hours to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=1350_customdkj45.png
> 
> Which board are you using? Asus for example is a bit different I heard.


my two gaming rigs are in sig. ASUS Z87 plus with 4790k and z87 A with 4770k. My media server has a asrock h87 with 4670k. The asrock overclocks but it missing many of the features of a z mobo so it doent compare. It doesnt even have bsclk. It also has very weak 4 phase vrm.

I leave llc on. Both my asus boards allow lower vcore when i raise input voltage above stock. Above 1.9v specifically.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> somethinig is either very different about ether your board or your cpu.


Been there, haven't we?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> The asrock overclocks but it missing many of the features of a z mobo so it doent compare. It doesnt even have bsclk. It also has very weak 4 phase vrm.


I've seen a side by side comparison from an Asus H Board and some other random Z board. Both kept an i5 at 4.7 stable at the same voltage. Never owned a H board myself though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I leave llc on. Both my asus boards allow lower vcore when i raise input voltage above stock. Above 1.9v specifically.


Yup that's exactly what I heard of Asus boards.

Another thing I just thought of, since you're on Z87 and may have an older installation. Did you update to the latest ME?


----------



## gizmo83

1.18v for 4.6 ghz ht on is good for 4790k? max temp 75° with LinX-0.6.5 (11.2.0) 15000 3 pass test..


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizmo83*
> 
> 1.18v for 4.6 ghz ht on is good for 4790k? max temp 75° with LinX-0.6.5 (11.2.0) 15000 3 pass test..


[email protected] is very good for DC.


----------



## gizmo83

i'm satisfied. cinebench 11.5 my score is 10.05.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Been there, haven't we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen a side by side comparison from an Asus H Board and some other random Z board. Both kept an i5 at 4.7 stable at the same voltage. Never owned a H board myself though.
> Yup that's exactly what I heard of Asus boards.
> 
> Another thing I just thought of, since you're on Z87 and may have an older installation. Did you update to the latest ME?


I am on the latest bios revisions if thats what your asking.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Yup that's exactly what I heard of Asus boards.
> 
> Another thing I just thought of, since you're on Z87 and may have an older installation. Did you update to the latest ME?


That's on any mobo. I've been wondering why everyone seems so timid about vccin. Could have never reached 5.2ghz on 2 Pentiums without 2.2-2.3v. Just need to keep that offset between Vcore and vccin between .4 and .8v

Yep it's always recommended to stay updated to latest Intel Management Engine, which isn't included in a new bios download, but should be on download page from mobo manufacturer.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> That's on any mobo. I've been wondering why everyone seems so timid about vccin. Could have never reached 5.2ghz on 2 Pentiums without 2.2-2.3v. Just need to keep that offset between Vcore and vccin between .4 and .8v
> 
> Yep it's always recommended to stay updated to latest Intel Management Engine, which isn't included in a new bios download, but should be on download page from mobo manufacturer.


oh management engine. Yea im on the latest.

Aero has found some results on input voltage to be the opposite of pretty much everyone else. He lowered input voltage on his asrock formula with 4790k and achieved a slightly lower vcore.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> oh management engine. Yea im on the latest.
> 
> Aero has found some results on input voltage to be the opposite of pretty much everyone else. He lowered input voltage on his asrock formula with 4790k and achieved a slightly lower vcore.


Interesting. I've found you can generally keep it below 2v for 4.8 and below, but once you get to around 5g it needs the extra juice, especially if you're trying to have uncore keep up. In certain scenarios , you will not get 5g+ stable without uncore at 4.5+.


----------



## electro2u

Since you guys are already talking about VCCIN can I assume similar adjustments to that setting for my 4820k? Sorry, just got it, switched from 4790k, which is sitting here on my desk.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Since you guys are already talking about VCCIN can I assume similar adjustments to that setting for my 4820k? Sorry, just got it, switched from 4790k, which is sitting here on my desk.


4820k is Ivy, whole different situation. Vcore is main voltage with VTT and VCSSA following for interaction with imc. Please don't try Haswell overclock settings for Ivy. I just sold my 4930k, but there is plenty of help over on the ivy-e thread.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> 4820k is Ivy, whole different situation. Vcore is main voltage with VTT and VCSSA following for interaction with imc. Please don't try Haswell overclock settings for Ivy. I just sold my 4930k, but there is plenty of help over on the ivy-e thread.


Whoops, yeah, VCSSA kinda looks like VCCIN but... nope. Yeah all I've done was mess with the Vcore. Was wondering how to bring Vcore down though, but I will head over to the proper thread. Thanks, though I appreciate the help


----------



## Br4T

Just recently built my rig with a 4790k. I think intel has upped its game with this one. Serious business this. I don't think we will even see a competing cpu from amd for sometime.


----------



## Gregory14

Hello, 4.9 i think is stable, needs more testing, might try for 5Ghz. 4.5 on the Cache.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Br4T*
> 
> Just recently built my rig with a 4790k. I think intel has upped its game with this one. Serious business this. I don't think we will even see a competing cpu from amd for sometime.


Even at stock 4790k is a awsome piece of technology for sure.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> That's on any mobo. I've been wondering why everyone seems so timid about vccin. Could have never reached 5.2ghz on 2 Pentiums without 2.2-2.3v.


Exactly what I said. Most Pentiums I tested need more input than I'd ever put on the 4790k.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Now a Pentium is different to tune. The one I'm currently stress testing needs 1.9V Input under load (Clock speed 4700 too).


Talking about lowering VCCIN for a better overclock was referring to the 4790k.

32M with 5.0 was possible with that chip at 1.35VCore / 1.95V input. No need to turn input all the way up there.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Exactly what I said. Most Pentiums I tested need more input than I'd ever put on the 4790k.
> Talking about lowering VCCIN for a better overclock was referring to the 4790k.
> 
> 32M with 5.0 was possible with that chip at 1.35VCore / 1.95V input. No need to turn input all the way up there.


I agree, however, going to above 5g and depending on chip, you will need more juice to go further. For ave. person here, Under 2v should be fine.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I agree, however, going to above 5g and depending on chip, you will need more juice to go further. For ave. person here, Under 2v should be fine.


Haven't gone over big five yet. Will hear ya when I do!


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Exactly what I said. Most Pentiums I tested need more input than I'd ever put on the 4790k.
> Talking about lowering VCCIN for a better overclock was referring to the 4790k.
> 
> 32M with 5.0 was possible with that chip at 1.35VCore / 1.95V input. No need to turn input all the way up there.


what is thy 4ghz stock vid
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I agree, however, going to above 5g and depending on chip, you will need more juice to go further. For ave. person here, Under 2v should be fine.


and ureself

again using this data to theorize.


----------



## aerotracks

1.040V


----------



## crazymania88

Anyone with gigabyte z97 gaming what is your cache voltage?
Mine always shows 1.050 in bios even when i set it to 1.2v in the box
İt still says 1.050v updated bios still same.

So i need help i am not sure if incrrasing it works or not.
İ use gaming 5


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I agree, however, going to above 5g and depending on chip, you will need more juice to go further. For ave. person here, Under 2v should be fine.


I try to stay below 1.990v (red on asus) for everday use. Pushing over 1.4v requires raising it above 2v though.

I have found cache voltage can be used to keep vcore low to a degree.

My cache is only at 4.2ghz (stock boost). Its stock voltage is below 1.10v. Whenever I run my core up to 4.7ghz I have to increase my cache voltage or lower the cache or it will bsod 124. I run it at 1.180v.

I have played with higher cache clocks and voltages but I cannot even get any benchmarks I run to show any improvement significant enough to waste time tweaking it.


----------



## feniks

I saw I could lower VCCIN down to 1.55v-1.60v for daily 4.7GHz OC, however it impacts the long term stability aka overnight runs with XTU and sometimes crashes after 6-8 hours while it didn't with vccin at 2.0v I tested it with initially, so I am unsure about thorough stability with lowered VCCIN. brief stress testing was always ok with it tho.

on other hand for my 4.8GHz at 1.37v vcore I needed up to 2.25v vccin to be firmly stable, otherwise I needed more vcore (up to 1.40v vid) when vccin stayed around 2.1v

Haven't been able to see the befit of lower vccin that would lower the vcore demand.

either way vcore scaling suck son my chip above 1.33v and every multiplier seems to need hella vcore, e.g. 4.7G 1.26v vid, 4.8G 1.37v, 4.9G pretty much out of reach (would need like 1.50v vid) - tried lower vccin at 4.9G but I'd just BSOD instantly under load with 101.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> what is thy 4ghz stock vid
> and ureself
> 
> again using this data to theorize.


Not sure what you mean? Can you elaborate?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> I saw I could lower VCCIN down to 1.55v-1.60v for daily 4.7GHz OC, however it impacts the long term stability aka overnight runs with XTU and sometimes crashes after 6-8 hours while it didn't with vccin at 2.0v I tested it with initially, so I am unsure about thorough stability with lowered VCCIN. brief stress testing was always ok with it tho.
> 
> on other hand for my 4.8GHz at 1.37v vcore I needed up to 2.25v vccin to be firmly stable, otherwise I needed more vcore (up to 1.40v vid) when vccin stayed around 2.1v
> 
> Haven't been able to see the befit of lower vccin that would lower the vcore demand.
> 
> either way vcore scaling suck son my chip above 1.33v and every multiplier seems to need hella vcore, e.g. 4.7G 1.26v vid, 4.8G 1.37v, 4.9G pretty much out of reach (would need like 1.50v vid) - tried lower vccin at 4.9G but I'd just BSOD instantly under load with 101.


your results are just like mine. My 4790k needs a touch more vcore for 4.7ghz 1.296v but I tend to run a voltage step above whats stable too.

The next step to 4.8 is over 1.35v im not even going to stress test at those voltages to find out whats stable unless intel comes out and says DC can handle more voltage than HW.

Suckd because scaling up to 4.6ghz seemed good at 1.235v.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all i need some info i think somthing rong with my stock setting

i have asus VII Hero z97 with 4790k

my stock voltage in bios is 1.07v under load 1.243v 4400mhz

my cash voltage i thing somthing rong is 1.2v with 4000 stock

ential input voltge is 1.87v

also with last bios update 1104 i cant oc as past bios version









before this bios update i can get 4600mhz at 1.24v now i cant get them stable even at 1.3 somthing rong









also is prime95 27.9 good for stability or just bf4 ?


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> your results are just like mine. My 4790k needs a touch more vcore for 4.7ghz 1.296v but I tend to run a voltage step above whats stable too.
> 
> The next step to 4.8 is over 1.35v im not even going to stress test at those voltages to find out whats stable unless intel comes out and says DC can handle more voltage than HW.
> 
> Suckd because scaling up to 4.6ghz seemed good at 1.235v.


vcore under load for my 4.7Ghz is like 1.272v so it's even closer to yours than it looks like.
4.8GHz at 1.35v, I don't think so if our chips are alike ... unless there is something about my board causing a stability gap at precisely 1.34v vid (no stability at all, even tho 1.335v was "almost" stable), could be the chip of course too, nothing in BIOS tho, many people assured me there was nothing in theirs in such range on my board and bios. even asked GiB tech support at some point and they pointed their finger at my chip too LOL (ya, how easy to do that).

and yes, I was a tad disappointed myself seeing how well it scaled up to 4.6ghz or even 4.7ghz ... oh well, I was never lucky with chip lottery, with Ivy Bridge I went through 5 chips to get an above average (far from golden) chip to have something decent, this time I just pass on binning.


----------



## xXghostXx313

1.185v for a 4.2 overclock att max 72c for i5 4690k. Is that good ? im hoping i can push it more to 4.4. Its my first overclock and air cooling by the way. Noctua nh-d14


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXghostXx313*
> 
> 1.185v for a 4.2 overclock att max 72c for i5 4690k. Is that good ? im hoping i can push it more to 4.4. Its my first overclock and air cooling by the way. Noctua nh-d14


Good bit of head room there I should think. Pretty much assured at least 4.4.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> vcore under load for my 4.7Ghz is like 1.272v so it's even closer to yours than it looks like.
> 4.8GHz at 1.35v, I don't think so if our chips are alike ... unless there is something about my board causing a stability gap at precisely 1.34v vid (no stability at all, even tho 1.335v was "almost" stable), could be the chip of course too, nothing in BIOS tho, many people assured me there was nothing in theirs in such range on my board and bios. even asked GiB tech support at some point and they pointed their finger at my chip too LOL (ya, how easy to do that).
> 
> and yes, I was a tad disappointed myself seeing how well it scaled up to 4.6ghz or even 4.7ghz ... oh well, I was never lucky with chip lottery, with Ivy Bridge I went through 5 chips to get an above average (far from golden) chip to have something decent, this time I just pass on binning.


Unless the frequency of the cpu is all you care about for some type of competition then there is no need to bin a 4790k.

It looks like they all do 4.5ghz. There is no multi gpu configuration that a 4.5ghz 4790k would bottleneck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXghostXx313*
> 
> 1.185v for a 4.2 overclock att max 72c for i5 4690k. Is that good ? im hoping i can push it more to 4.4. Its my first overclock and air cooling by the way. Noctua nh-d14


I would try 1.26V and boot 4.4. From there you might can lower the vcore some more.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Unless the frequency of the cpu is all you care about for some type of competition then there is no need to bin a 4790k.
> .


agreed. I don't care about competition


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Not sure what you mean? Can you elaborate?


Its the only way to know the cpu capability. On auto at 4ghz thats the intel vid.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> 1.040V


Figures. Same as mine.


----------



## koekwau5

For some reason 5Ghz got unlocked by delidding the CPU.
Never happened to me more speed could be unlocked after a delid.
Quite happy tho.
CineBench 11.5 multiple runs is stable at 1.4V:
http://hwbot.org/submission/2639689_


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> vcore under load for my 4.7Ghz is like 1.272v so it's even closer to yours than it looks like.
> 4.8GHz at 1.35v, I don't think so if our chips are alike ... unless there is something about my board causing a stability gap at precisely 1.34v vid (no stability at all, even tho 1.335v was "almost" stable), could be the chip of course too, nothing in BIOS tho, many people assured me there was nothing in theirs in such range on my board and bios. even asked GiB tech support at some point and they pointed their finger at my chip too LOL (ya, how easy to do that).
> 
> and yes, I was a tad disappointed myself seeing how well it scaled up to 4.6ghz or even 4.7ghz ... oh well, I was never lucky with chip lottery, with Ivy Bridge I went through 5 chips to get an above average (far from golden) chip to have something decent, this time I just pass on binning.


What makes u think theres a lot 4.8ghz stable out there. Truely i havent seen one and if i had to point any thats close to it or is will br opt33 cpu since thats one hurdle to get 5ghz 3d benching.

Throw away sll this guides that a full if assumptions and clock with the settings you have. Quantify it and come up with few formulas.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> For some reason 5Ghz got unlocked by delidding the CPU.
> Never happened to me more speed could be unlocked after a delid.
> Quite happy tho.
> CineBench 11.5 multiple runs is stable at 1.4V:
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2639689_


I have a theory on that. Lol. The temps made the switching frequency more efficient.

Same thing happened to me.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> I have a theory on that. Lol. The temps made the switching frequency more efficient.
> 
> Same thing happened to me.


Could be it indeed, I've seen these options in my BIOS.
Can switch from 300Hz to 1000Hz.
Currently got it @ 500Hz which seems to do the trick very well =)
Tried 500Hz before delid as well and no 5Ghz boot, must be temperatures making it more efficient indeed =)

Again thnx for the info =)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Could be it indeed, I've seen these options in my BIOS.
> Can switch from 300Hz to 1000Hz.
> Currently got it @ 500Hz which seems to do the trick very well =)
> Tried 500Hz before delid as well and no 5Ghz boot, must be temperatures making it more efficient indeed =)
> 
> Again thnx for the info =)


i cant tell any difference when I go from 300 to 500.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i cant tell any difference when I go from 300 to 500.


There is. Hence y sham recommends 500. But he gave a warning abt cooling.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> There is. Hence y sham recommends 500. But he gave a warning abt cooling.


i have it set to 500. I have the digital vrm ram but i just leave the ram voltage freq on optimized.

I went through and maxed all those settings (llc, voltage freq.,cpu current, ram current) on that page but honestly its the same as leaving it on auto on my boards.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i have it set to 500. I have the digital vrm ram but i just leave the ram voltage freq on optimized.
> 
> I went through and maxed all those settings (llc, voltage freq.,cpu current, ram current) on that page but honestly its the same as leaving it on auto on my boards.


what cpu/dram/cache speed are you testing it on??

it only comes to play at higher clocks.

and running stress test like prime 95 28.5


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> What makes u think theres a lot 4.8ghz stable out there. Truely i havent seen one and if i had to point any thats close to it or is will br opt33 cpu since thats one hurdle to get 5ghz 3d benching.
> 
> Throw away sll this guides that a full if assumptions and clock with the settings you have. Quantify it and come up with few formulas.


yeah, but you can surely admit the difference between 4.8 vs 5.0








not complaining here (much) hehe, just surprised a bit and saying that initially I expected way more (too much probably) from this CPU. I am content with what it is and as is, because I don't need those insanely high clocks for anything except boasting LOL, just surprised it wants that much vcore for 4.8 already vs 4.7, not to mention 4.9 as 1.52v actual vcore surely overwhelms my cooling. However I am not going to do a thing about it, not delidding, not swapping the CPU, not worth the hassle really, especially delidding not worth it on this chip...

My stock VID was 1.047v at 4.0GHz and 1.18v at 4.4GHz.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> what cpu/dram/cache speed are you testing it on??
> 
> it only comes to play at higher clocks.
> 
> and running stress test like prime 95 28.5


4.7ghz @ 1.296v cache 4.2 @ 1.180v 1.950 input voltage ram is 2400 mhz 1.65v 11-13-13-35-1

I leave at all maxed anyways.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Im currently stable at [email protected] with VCCIN 1.95 on a extreme 4. After reading the previous posts I dropped it to 1.88 and so far it's still running Aida stress test with 1.29. It seems counter intuitive the lower input voltage lets you run lower vcore. Maybe the lower temp of the FIVR usIng less voltage or it might be something with AsRock boards.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 4.7ghz @ 1.296v cache 4.2 @ 1.180v 1.950 input voltage ram is 2400 mhz 1.65v 11-13-13-35-1
> 
> I leave at all maxed anyways.


your vid is 1.088/1.072v right.

well did u know even up to 4.7ghz.. cpu current limit etc 100% and phase at optimized only is sufficient for m6e. its close to the power saving plan.....heck even there's one setting i could enable epu.

if you dont know whats the different on imc, and other settings on each multi. ure just auto-overclocking..... try seriously from a default settings to push and change each setting and figure out what each does.

go back to the basis. discard all those overclocking guide. heck thats how i have 7 different settings to make 4.7ghz superstable. meaning it passed everything at 24hrs.

even then the 4.8 ht issue is still there but atleast from last time fail in a few secs i am now inconsistent 30mins to an 1 hour stable on any test. without compromising cache/dram.
but trust me 4.8 HT is a puzzle. Switching frequency is just one part of it.Giga seems not to have any issue so far. So whats holding asus back. Also surprised nobody noticed that the asrock drive posted few pages back had a cpu pll voltage 1.8v. I had z87 formula before. Pretty sure nvr came across that. And thats the first time i am seeing a pll voltage on haswell. went through the whole 4770k power spec and nvr saw any mention of a pll voltage.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> yeah, but you can surely admit the difference between 4.8 vs 5.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not complaining here (much) hehe, just surprised a bit and saying that initially I expected way more (too much probably) from this CPU. I am content with what it is and as is, because I don't need those insanely high clocks for anything except boasting LOL, just surprised it wants that much vcore for 4.8 already vs 4.7, not to mention 4.9 as 1.52v actual vcore surely overwhelms my cooling. However I am not going to do a thing about it, not delidding, not swapping the CPU, not worth the hassle really, especially delidding not worth it on this chip...
> 
> My stock VID was 1.047v at 4.0GHz and 1.18v at 4.4GHz.


thats the same cpu as mine. basically a vid 1.04v.

yeah 4.8 vs 4.7 really not a biggie

but solving it will give light to the actual 5ghz setting.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastEddieNYC*
> 
> Im currently stable at [email protected] with VCCIN 1.95 on a extreme 4. After reading the previous posts I dropped it to 1.88 and so far it's still running Aida stress test with 1.29. It seems counter intuitive the lower input voltage lets you run lower vcore. Maybe the lower temp of the FIVR usIng less voltage or it might be something with AsRock boards.


how exactly did you come to 1.95v vccin as being the correct one and needed, was it failing before on lower vccin at say 1.90v or 1.85v even with higher vcore than you have now? if so, then I can't understand why lowering it back would allow you to lower the vcore ... doesn't make sense to me, it's simply going backwards in testing.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Its the only way to know the cpu capability. On auto at 4ghz thats the intel vid.


Lol, I'm the of few peoe you need to explain that concept to. However have found vid to be more indicative of efficiency than max oc potential. 2 years ago I tested over a dozen x6 Thubans in relation to vid efficiency and max oc prediction. Some people would argue against this, but I, for one, share some of your idea.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> thats the same cpu as mine. basically a vid 1.04v.
> 
> yeah 4.8 vs 4.7 really not a biggie
> 
> but solving it will give light to the actual 5ghz setting.


interesting ... pretty much same stock VID ... may I know at what vcore you were able to get 4.7GHz and 4.8GHz stable?
mine are 1.27v vs 1.39v respectively, the 4.8GHz one especially weird high (huge leap from the forgiving 4.7GHz) and I was able to get it fully stable only after bumping vccin to like 2.25v and had to give system voltages a bit of bump too, it wouldn't pass XTU without those. Possibly it has something to do with HT issue you mentioned earlier. That chip was nearly stable at 1.335v vcore, then completely unstable at 1.34v and then progressively more stable with more vcore until 1.37v VID (1.39v actual under load).


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> how exactly did you come to 1.95v vccin as being the correct one and needed, was it failing before on lower vccin at say 1.90v or 1.85v even with higher vcore than you have now? if so, then I can't understand why lowering it back would allow you to lower the vcore ... doesn't make sense to me, it's simply going backwards in testing.


My previous testing was done before I Delided and expanded my 220x. I needed 1.95 for stability. Now With a 27C drop in load temps I increased the OC with the same vcore so I assumed the VCCIN Would be the same. It's not.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Lol, I'm the of few peoe you need to explain that concept to. However have found vid to be more indicative of efficiency than max oc potential. 2 years ago I tested over a dozen x6 Thubans in relation to vid efficiency and max oc prediction. Some people would argue against this, but I, for one, share some of your idea.


Agreed but on asus on 4770k for the 21cpu i tested ure statement is valid.

But on the dozen or so 4790k vid showed vid to be a valid 100% on my test on vcore for 4.7 based on a fixed scaling. But of course the only fool proof way of being 100% is if i had delided all of them.


----------



## koekwau5

Having some fun with my 4.9Ghz 24/7 settings.
Managed to do this in the Rookie Rumble on HWBOT:
http://hwbot.org/competition/rookie_rumble_10/

Currently third overall =)


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastEddieNYC*
> 
> My previous testing was done before I Delided and expanded my 220x. I needed 1.95 for stability. Now With a 27C drop in load temps I increased the OC with the same vcore so I assumed the VCCIN Would be the same. It's not.


amazing. 27C drop under load, that is with 4790K, correct? I had similar drop in under load temps with 3770K after delidding. so you noticed both vcore and vccin demand to be lower after delidding? sounds like integrated voltage regulators on CPU are less overheating now under load. can't think of any other reason... you got me thinking ...


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> amazing. 27C drop under load, that is with 4790K, correct? I had similar drop in under load temps with 3770K after delidding. so you noticed both vcore and vccin demand to be lower after delidding? sounds like integrated voltage regulators on CPU are less overheating now under load. can't think of any other reason... you got me thinking ...


Yes it's a 4790k. I Delided w/CLU, lapped the IHS and added a second radiator to get that temp drop. I agree the temp of the regulator has a large affect on stability. Once I find the lowest stable voltage I'll start adjusting the regulator frequency to see how it affects my vcore.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> your vid is 1.088/1.072v right.
> 
> well did u know even up to 4.7ghz.. cpu current limit etc 100% and phase at optimized only is sufficient for m6e. its close to the power saving plan.....heck even there's one setting i could enable epu.
> 
> if you dont know whats the different on imc, and other settings on each multi. ure just auto-overclocking..... try seriously from a default settings to push and change each setting and figure out what each does.
> 
> go back to the basis. discard all those overclocking guide. heck thats how i have 7 different settings to make 4.7ghz superstable. meaning it passed everything at 24hrs.
> 
> even then the 4.8 ht issue is still there but atleast from last time fail in a few secs i am now inconsistent 30mins to an 1 hour stable on any test. without compromising cache/dram.
> but trust me 4.8 HT is a puzzle. Switching frequency is just one part of it.Giga seems not to have any issue so far. So whats holding asus back. Also surprised nobody noticed that the asrock drive posted few pages back had a cpu pll voltage 1.8v. I had z87 formula before. Pretty sure nvr came across that. And thats the first time i am seeing a pll voltage on haswell. went through the whole 4770k power spec and nvr saw any mention of a pll voltage.


my vid 1.040.

I know exactly where my imc drops off. My 4.6ghz profile has huge range on the ram. 4.7 starts to care what my timings/freq is.

I have developed my own way of finding max clocks on a Haswell. After owning 6 of them Its easy to know how find where the cpu will land @ 1.3v (about all the vcore I run 24/7).

I wasnt asking for any help. Just stating that some of those settings can be left on auto on my asus boards. Thanks though.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastEddieNYC*
> 
> Yes it's a 4790k. I Delided w/CLU, lapped the IHS and added a second radiator to get that temp drop. I agree the temp of the regulator has a large affect on stability. Once I find the lowest stable voltage I'll start adjusting the regulator frequency to see how it affects my vcore.


sounds great, grats man.
have you put anything on the strip of transistors, like nail polish or something, right next to the die? I saw some people delidding Haswell use nail polish on it.


----------



## hotrod717

I wo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Agreed but on asus on 4770k for the 21cpu i tested ure statement is valid.
> 
> But on the dozen or so 4790k vid showed vid to be a valid 100% on my test on vcore for 4.7 based on a fixed scaling. But of course the only fool proof way of being 100% is if i had delided all of them.


Nice work! I agree oc'ing Hawell is much different than any other gen I've had. Not sure I can confirm the statement about Giga mobo's From your other post , as I came from z97 SOC and SOC Force. Giga was great on g3258, but have had much more success with Asus on 4790k than Giga. I believe Gigabytes bios is a bit more refined than Asus. All this talk has certainly motivated me to play around some more at 4.7/4.8. Have a beastly 290x Lightning to put through some paces.


----------



## Gregory14

those 4.9 screens for my chip needed a max of 1.408v for stability, sittin at 4.8 with a max of 1.392. Windows just would not start at 5Ghz.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> sounds great, grats man.
> have you put anything on the strip of transistors, like nail polish or something, right next to the die? I saw some people delidding Haswell use nail polish on it.


No, when applied correctly CLP/CLU is so thin on the die that unless I accidentally hit the VRM,s with the brush there is no liquid to be pushed out.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I plan on de-lidding after I sell off another build I'm going to slap together for quick cash, have a fx6100 and am3+ mobo just collecting dust at the moment


----------



## Kondark

As I can improve this? thank you


----------



## koekwau5

Disable Asus Multicore Enchancement

Try min. cache en max cache ratio 44.
This will give a lil' boost in Windows.

Disable Xtreme Tweaking.
Useless function

Go down to Tweakers' Paradise and scroll down. Disable iGPU if you have a graphics card installed.

Set Eventual Input to 1.9V and see how it goes. Better to lock it instead of auto.

Set CPU Cache Voltage to 1.2V. Better to lock it instead of auto.

Rest is all good and can be left on auto.


----------



## Kondark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Disable Asus Multicore Enchancement
> 
> Try min. cache en max cache ratio 44.
> This will give a lil' boost in Windows.
> 
> Disable Xtreme Tweaking.
> Useless function
> 
> Go down to Tweakers' Paradise and scroll down. Disable iGPU if you have a graphics card installed.
> 
> Set Eventual Input to 1.9V and see how it goes. Better to lock it instead of auto.
> 
> Set CPU Cache Voltage to 1.2V. Better to lock it instead of auto.
> 
> Rest is all good and can be left on auto.


Thx m8! i go to this


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kondark*
> 
> Thx m8! i go to this


No problem!
If yours is stable 4.7 @ 1.23V then you have a nice overclocker!
Try 4.8 @ 1.275V if you only play games.

And if you apply the settings I told ya you should get close to my current performance.
Check last night results: http://hwbot.org/user/koekwau5/

If others like to to talk to other overclockers like me or superV for advice, come to my own private Teamspeak server.
Server address: ts.swaghetti.nl / Overclock.net channel.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> No problem!
> If yours is stable 4.7 @ 1.23V then you have a nice overclocker!
> Try 4.8 @ 1.275V if you only play games.
> 
> And if you apply the settings I told ya you should get close to my current performance.
> Check last night results: http://hwbot.org/user/koekwau5/
> 
> If others like to to talk to other overclockers like me or superV for advice, come to my own private Teamspeak server.
> Server address: ts.swaghetti.nl / Overclock.net channel.


Looks like he as a very similar chip to mine







sounds like it's scaling well.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> What makes u think theres a lot 4.8ghz stable out there. Truely i havent seen one and if i had to point any thats close to it or is will br opt33 cpu since thats one hurdle to get 5ghz 3d benching.
> 
> Throw away sll this guides that a full if assumptions and clock with the settings you have. Quantify it and come up with few formulas.


I thought I remembered someone saying this.
First 3d run in probably 5 months or so.







Still have much headroom.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8778600

Can't believe this is within 600 points or so of my best run on a 4930K!


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I thought I remembered someone saying this.
> First 3d run in probably 5 months or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have much headroom.
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8778600
> 
> Can't believe this is within 600 points or so of my best run on a 4930K!


well yes cuz u have extreme cooling,compared to other people like me and others, who does 5 ghz on water.
so please stop saying incorrect things.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> well yes cuz u have extreme cooling,compared to other people like me and others, who does 5 ghz on water.
> so please stop saying incorrect things.


What are you talking about. This is on 2x rx360 rads with ambient air. No extreme cooling. Stop jumping in with incorrect assumptions. If i use a/c I state it. I don't have nothing to hide, so stop hating! Extrreme cooling is phase, dice, or ln2.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> What are you talking about. This is on 2x rx360 rads with ambient air. No extreme cooling. Stop jumping in with incorrect assumptions. If i use a/c I state it. I don't have nothing to hide, so stop hating!


some posts ago u sed that u have special cooling,having idle temps 5/8 °C
so stop lying since majority of users here are using normal water cooling.
you'd like to have a cpu with stock [email protected] and do 5 ghz 1.34v,maybe in ur dreams.
so stop posting ur fake results.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> some posts ago u sed that u have special cooling,having idle temps 5/8 °C
> so stop lying since majority of users here are using normal water cooling.
> you'd like to have a cpu with stock [email protected] and do 5 ghz 1.34v,maybe in ur dreams.
> so stop posting ur fake results.


Seriously not going to waste my time on someone like you. I do have a cpu at stock 1.17v Pretty easy to show. I'll give you something to cry about while you wait. -


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Seriously not going to waste my time on someone like you. I do have a cpu at stock 1.17v Pretty easy to show. I'll give you something to cry about while you wait. -


whatever.
i understood what kind of user are you.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> whatever.
> i understood what kind of user are you.


Lol! All I can do is shake my head and laugh! Don't respond to my posts and block me please. I'll do the same.


----------



## aerotracks

What's your 4GHz VID? Looks way better than my 4790k which had like 1.23V VID at 4.4 / 1.040V at 4.0.


----------



## electro2u

Holy smokes... 5Ghz. I'm crying too. My chip is p95 stable 4.8Ghz at 1.27v, but I can't get it stable at 4.9... maybe I'll try some of the advice on the last page. I had ASUS multicore enhance on, 45x cache @ 1.24v and auto pretty much everything else.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Holy smokes... 5Ghz. I'm crying too. My chip is p95 stable 4.8Ghz at 1.27v, but I can't get it stable at 4.9... maybe I'll try some of the advice on the last page. I had ASUS multicore enhance on, 45x cache @ 1.24v and auto pretty much everything else.


Honestly willing to help anyone and will post bios settings. Haswell can be tricky and some of the most unexpected things make you stable. I use xtu as a stability test. If it's xtu stable, it can run anything I use, including 3d benches.

Somehow putting an air conditioner in front of your case and blowing cold air into it became "extreme" cooling. I competed on AE comp. on the bot and used an ice bucket with a G3258 to attain 5-8* idles, posting pictures and full disclosure of how I did it, and now I'm a liar and perpetually cool that way. Lol.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Somehow putting an air conditioner in front of your case and blowing cold air into it became "extreme" cooling. I competed on AE comp. on the bot and used an ice bucket with a G3258 to attain 5-8* idles, posting pictures and full disclosure of how I did it, and now I'm a liar and perpetually cool that way. Lol.


Don't even sweat it, man. I was smh too, but I definitely let _my_ claws come out sometimes when I feel like luck gave me the shaft, and regret it later, and I think that's all that it was.

The worst thing about Haswell isn't the heat (as bad as it is) it's the silicon lottery.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

I have a question with re: to my rig

I upgraded from 16GB to 32GB of RAM. I was at 4.4GHz @ 1.267v, and when I did Linpack, my temps shot up to 90 Deg C in about 10s. When I went to 4.2GHz at 1.157v, they don't pass 70 Deg C. Is the 32GB of RAM That massive of a downer on OCs? I thought it was tied into RAM speed more than RAM quantity.

Jason


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> What are you talking about. This is on 2x rx360 rads with ambient air. No extreme cooling. Stop jumping in with incorrect assumptions. If i use a/c I state it. I don't have nothing to hide, so stop hating!
> 
> 
> 
> some posts ago u sed that u have special cooling,having idle temps 5/8 °C
> so stop lying since majority of users here are using normal water cooling.
> you'd like to have a cpu with stock [email protected] and do 5 ghz 1.34v,maybe in ur dreams.
> so stop posting ur fake results.
Click to expand...

i think you need to check your attitude. i know hotrod and he is not "fake" or "lying" he states what he does you may say "extreme cooling" so lets talk about what you mean ? my 3930k has 5 480s ( 3 monstas 1 ut60 and 1xt45 ) is that extreme ?
my 8350 has 5 360 monstas is that extreme ?
the 4790k will have 1x240 monsta 1x240ut 60 and 1 st30 is that extreme ( would go bigger but i bought itx to make a small build, and i refuse to use a ped for the S3 )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Honestly willing to help anyone and will post bios settings.
> 
> 
> 
> ill take you up on that. i took a quick peak in the bios and i was lost, but ill wait till the watercooling gear gets here, first time using ek ( not including mobo blocks ) so i decided i wont use swiftech anything, and i am going ek everything excluding fittings as i want to make this portable so i am using hardline fittings for it so i know they wont come out in transit )
Click to expand...


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Don't even sweat it, man. I was smh too, but I definitely let _my_ claws come out sometimes when I feel like luck gave me the shaft, and regret it later, and I think that's all that it was.
> 
> The worst thing about Haswell isn't the heat (as bad as it is) it's the silicon lottery.


I know what your saying. This isn't the first time v's came at me with bs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i think you need to check your attitude. i know hotrod and he is not "fake" or "lying" he states what he does you may say "extreme cooling" so lets talk about what you mean ? my 3930k has 5 480s ( 3 monstas 1 ut60 and 1xt45 ) is that extreme ?
> my 8350 has 5 360 monstas is that extreme ?
> the 4790k will have 1x240 monsta 1x240ut 60 and 1 st30 is that extreme ( would go bigger but i bought itx to make a small build, and i refuse to use a ped for the S3 )
> ill take you up on that. i took a quick peak in the bios and i was lost, but ill wait till the watercooling gear gets here, first time using ek ( not including mobo blocks ) so i decided i wont use swiftech anything, and i am going ek everything excluding fittings as i want to make this portable so i am using hardline fittings for it so i know they wont come out in transit )


Thanks buddy! Appreciate it!

Now here's my 4ghz stock to answer as previous question.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Now here's my 4ghz stock to answer as previous question.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet chip!








But what's up with your RAM settings - timings look like you're trying to use a Samsung preset on PSC?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Sweet chip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what's up with your RAM settings - timings look like you're trying to use a Samsung preset on PSC?


Haven't gotten around to tweaking ram yet. Using what is immediately stable atm.
Bios settings- If you don't see it, it's on auto.












I haven't even tried to tighten voltage or anything else yet. Hopefully be able to get some better scores.

* I have gotten lucky with chips and gpu's.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Hopefully be able to get some better scores.


That should be more than guaranteed! Great kit you got there. Never had a PSC kit that did 2600, let alone at that voltage. Last one I tested wouldn't even boot up at 2400 mem speed, not even under torture (1.9VDimm







)


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> That should be more than guaranteed! Great kit you got there. Never had a PSC kit that did 2600, let alone at that voltage. Last one I tested wouldn't even boot up at 2400 mem speed, not even under torture (1.9VDimm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


For dual, it's great, Booted in at 2800 for Freq. validation- http://hwbot.org/submission/2618323
For quads, it's this - 2666 1.67v on Ivy-E strapped.


It's an addiction. Not sure who coined that phrase, but it's sooooo true. Just look at Megaman's hardware above!







Tip O' the Iceberg


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

So, has anyone figured out what the average OC of these chips is compared to the original Haswells? I've been out of the loop for a while and I heard these were supposed to do 5 GHz on air.


----------



## BrainSplatter

@Dyson Poindexter

see page 1)


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

So like 10 people made it to 5 GHz. That sucks.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Most chips will not go 5 Ghz. The Haswell's hit a wall where you need to apply a large increase to vcore to move to the the multiplier. Getting a great chip is just luck. There is no particular batch that is better than another.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> So like 10 people made it to 5 GHz. That sucks.


it looks like most do 4.6/4.7ghz. It is still considered much beter than the 4770k. There where many reports below 4.4ghz some even could not go above 4.2ghz.


----------



## gobblebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> So, has anyone figured out what the average OC of these chips is compared to the original Haswells? I've been out of the loop for a while and I heard these were supposed to do 5 GHz on air.


I have no trouble hitting 4.9 @ 1.39 and 4.8 @ 1.295 but it seems like I am one of the somewhat lucky few here... pretty disappointing to be honest


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobblebox*
> 
> I have no trouble hitting 4.9 @ 1.39 and 4.8 @ 1.295 but it seems like I am one of the somewhat lucky few here... pretty disappointing to be honest


My chip can do 4.9GHz at 1.39V and 5.0GHz at 1.47V (can boot into Windows) one of the lucky few too I guess


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> My chip can do 4.9GHz at 1.39V and 5.0GHz at 1.47V (can boot into Windows) one of the lucky few too I guess


there was even a few 5ghz 4770k.

The 4790k gives more consistent oc headroom though.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> there was even a few 5ghz 4770k.
> 
> The 4790k gives more consistent oc headroom though.


My problem is I'm having a hard time justifying the expense over just getting a used 2500k that can probably do 4.5 with a little luck, and has a soldered IHS.


----------



## opt33

Front page ranges from just screen shots to prime stable, so cant even go by that for percentages that can do 5ghz for benching, and some listed as only 4.6-4.7 stable may bench 5 ok. But I have seen several that will bench 5ghz in various forums and some that wont get there. But I doubt anyone is using 5ghz for 24/7 without bsods unless on active cooling. I can run prime 27.9 for 10 mins at 5ghz without issue, have screenshot earlier in this thread, but I wouldnt run prime longer because of temps/power draw even delidded at 5ghz...and can 3d bench 5.1 with 3dmark 11 and 5ghz with 3dmark firestrike extreme, but it isnt 24/7 stable for prolonged gaming. Gamed for 2 hours one time at 5ghz, but crashed in one heavy wave of ai activity, but was doing it just to see. 5ghz for benching, 4.6 to 4.8 for 24/7, and most in 4.6-4.7 range is obtainable for 24/7. DC specs go up to 4.4 turbo, so like previously mentioned, main thing with DC is it weeded out 4.2-4.3 haswells since wouldnt meet DC specs. I think claim of 5 easy on air came from getting cherry picked cpus thinking they were the norm.


----------



## feniks

I can do CPU-Z validation at 5GHz, but it doesn't mean it's anywhere near XTU stable, heck, I can't even get 4.9GHz to be XTU stable with any reasonable voltage and temps going through the roof.

To compare anything an pull out percentages we would need to have a spreadsheet based on very strict rules of testing stability, same for all, no guesses or half truths.


----------



## gobblebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> My chip can do 4.9GHz at 1.39V and 5.0GHz at 1.47V (can boot into Windows) one of the lucky few too I guess


I should probably also point out that mine is delidded, I quickly ran out of thermal headroom around 4.8

I run 4.8 with eist and c3 on .... I'm thinking about bumping to my 4.9 but I'm a but concerned about the power draw, but then again, the pc is only on when I'm at home, so only about 6hrs per day


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> My problem is I'm having a hard time justifying the expense over just getting a used 2500k that can probably do 4.5 with a little luck, and has a soldered IHS.


from a purely cost/perf perspective its difficult to conpete with a cheap z77/2500k setup.

You could spend about the same and get 4670k z87 2nd hand. 2nd hand has the advantage of knowing what it clocks. A 4.3ghz 4670k will be faster than 2500k at 4.5.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> from a purely cost/perf perspective its difficult to conpete with a cheap z77/2500k setup.
> 
> You could spend about the same and get 4670k z87 2nd hand. 2nd hand has the advantage of knowing what it clocks. A 4.3ghz 4670k will be faster than 2500k at 4.5.


Good point. 200-300mhz spread on each gen. Even though clocks speeds haven't really increased, in fact decreased in some instances, but the performance at same clocks are ahead of previous gens.


----------



## Gregory14

I set the base clock to 99.2, and multi to 49, cache at 45, netted me 59Mhz more. Was running fine for a day or two, but then today I get BSOD "Clock_Watchdog_Timeout" . I did notice it was a little faster at 4859, but i got the error.


----------



## Ovrclck

You guys are having too much fun! I'm considering opting for a 4790k in a few weeks. Are most still needing to be delidded like the lil haswell brother before?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> You guys are having too much fun! I'm considering opting for a 4790k in a few weeks. Are most still needing to be delidded like the lil haswell brother before?


Yes







they clock higher and get even hotter. The net result was actually more heat in my experience and the name seems reflective of that.


----------



## error-id10t

It really depends.. I had a dog of a 4770K which no matter what did not run cool. Put it this way, I could not run 27.9 Prime @ stock without throttling. These chips can at least be cooled fairly well and the bonus is that even @ stock you're already running ~ as a normal 4770K.

Get a tuning plan, replace your 4770K, sell it as un-opened and buy the 4790K. No regrets here!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Front page ranges from just screen shots to prime stable, so cant even go by that for percentages that can do 5ghz for benching, and some listed as only 4.6-4.7 stable may bench 5 ok.


Nobody created that Prime95 stable club, I called their bluff (lol jokes, well sort of) and I've seen from memory now 3 people who would've made it to that list. I wouldn't with the clocks I run and that's just my choice, I do x48 all day no problems and x49 when benching. x50 is only there when HT is off due to heat (obviously ignoring validations here, talking benching etc).


----------



## RackdNStackd

You guys are bad influences. The more I read the more I want to delid


----------



## AmitPc

what would be the highest daily usage Vcore you guys recommend? currently i'm getting 4.7Ghz @1.235v (XTU stable) and 4.8 at around 1.33v (also XTU stable but i haven't tried lowering it yet, just threw it up there to check if it works, temps are <80).


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they clock higher and get even hotter. The net result was actually more heat in my experience and the name seems reflective of that.


hah thanks man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It really depends.. I had a dog of a 4770K which no matter what did not run cool. Put it this way, I could not run 27.9 Prime @ stock without throttling. These chips can at least be cooled fairly well and the bonus is that even @ stock you're already running ~ as a normal 4770K.
> 
> Get a tuning plan, replace your 4770K, sell it as un-opened and buy the 4790K. No regrets here!


I know some folks have been able to get theirs swapped out while being delidded too.
Just purchased. We'll see! . My 4770k can hit 4.5 at 1.25v currently, any higher and instant x124 with x264.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmitPc*
> 
> what would be the highest daily usage Vcore you guys recommend? currently i'm getting 4.7Ghz @1.235v (XTU stable) and 4.8 at around 1.33v (also XTU stable but i haven't tried lowering it yet, just threw it up there to check if it works, temps are <80).


Xtu...Try x264 which will stress AVX.


----------



## Ultracarpet

hmmm. I am getting very anxious to put this 4790k under water. I can boot into windows and tinker around @ 5ghz with 1.35v.... I don't dare put any load though because it's being cooled by a h75....

Just sitting at 4.7 w/ 1.25v waiting... patiently....


----------



## wholeeo

I'm personally getting anxious to delid. That or put my Intel Protection Plan to use. Perhaps I'll receive a better clocker.


----------



## djthrottleboi

waiting for clu to delid. she will be giving me permission next check.


----------



## USlatin

Hello everyone!

I am going for lowest voltages at 4.4GHz and 1,866 8-9-9-24 T1

Right now I am have 1hs of Prime 95 and it is still running:
*100 x 44 @ 1.175V and 1866 8-9-9-24 T1 @ 1.575V (as set in BIOS)
Max temps 74C, 77C, 76C, 69C = 74C (as read by Core Temp)
CPU delta at peak was ~52.5C (as read by Core Temp vs. case temp)
Peak power 144W (as read by CPUID)*


----------



## USlatin

I stopped Prime95 blend test after 1:30hs
*100x44 @ 1.175V and 1866 8-9-9-24-T1 @ 1.575V
74C, 77C, 76C, 71C = 74.5C
Max power 145W
*
BTW I have a stepping 3 batch L419B633



Now testing with 1.55V on the RAM


----------



## aerotracks

Try 27.9. You can probably do 4500 at the same voltage - unless you absolutely need to be FMA3 stable on an all core load, which most people do not.


----------



## USlatin

nope, that brought on all kinds of instability

so 100x44 @ 1.15V crashes
and 1,866MHz 8-9-9-24-T1 @ 1.55V crashes

but 100x44 @ 1.175V was fine beyond 1:35hs Prime95 blend
as well as 1,866MHz 8-9-9-24-T1 @ 1.575V on the Tridents

both were with BLCK at 100 and all else on auto on the Sabertooth Z97 Mark I

next up will be longer tests, like 3hs and above, but not now


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Sweet chip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what's up with your RAM settings - timings look like you're trying to use a Samsung preset on PSC?


I know most people have used 8-12-8, ect., but have found stock 2200 7-10-10-28 to provide very nice performance and stability. Just a continuation of Gskills expertise and stock intervals using 9-12-12 for 2600mhz or 10-12-12 for 2666mhz. HYKO interval is 9-11-11 or 11-13-13. I see how you could think that.
These can do do 8-12-8 for 2400mhz, but isn't 100% 24/7 stable. Haven't even broken the surface on any true mem oc'ing yet.


----------



## Gregory14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am going for lowest voltages at 4.4GHz and 1,866 8-9-9-24 T1
> 
> Right now I am have 1hs of Prime 95 and it is still running:
> *100 x 44 @ 1.175V and 1866 8-9-9-24 T1 @ 1.575V (as set in BIOS)
> Max temps 74C, 77C, 76C, 69C = 74C (as read by Core Temp)
> CPU delta at peak was ~52.5C (as read by Core Temp vs. case temp)
> Peak power 144W (as read by CPUID)*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> I stopped Prime95 blend test after 1:30hs
> *100x44 @ 1.175V and 1866 8-9-9-24-T1 @ 1.575V
> 74C, 77C, 76C, 71C = 74.5C
> Max power 145W
> *
> BTW I have a stepping 3 batch L419B633
> 
> 
> 
> Now testing with 1.55V on the RAM


I have batch L419B6650, I guess it crashed and restarted itself during the night, so I just left the multi at 4.8 at VID 1.367v and cache at 44 1.247v static.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm personally getting anxious to delid. That or put my Intel Protection Plan to use. Perhaps I'll receive a better clocker.


Intel protection plan can help if u say do extreme cooling .


----------



## USlatin

Getting 1.1689V reading on HWiNFO64 and running P95 for just 30min so far, left the RAM untouched

Wonder how everyone feels about running a 4790k at 4.4GHz using "spec" turbo voltage, in terms of long term durability. I heard people say 1.2V is safe for a long term rig on retail cooling like this


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Try 27.9. You can probably do 4500 at the same voltage - unless you absolutely need to be FMA3 stable on an all core load, which most people do not.


What do you mean by 27.9?


----------



## USlatin

Not paying enough attention but I saw it get close to 140W so I am sure it hit somewhere around there

Still going with 1hs of Prime95 blend behind me
100 x 44 @ 1.1689V (ready by HWiNFO64)
76C, 79C, 78C, 73C = 76.5C
CPU delta ~ 52C

Any suggestions about the modes?

Here is the HWiNFO


----------



## djthrottleboi

i don't think this 2400MHz gskill trident x is stable. it fine till i put it under load. Then the system locks up.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Try 27.9. You can probably do 4500 at the same voltage - unless you absolutely need to be FMA3 stable on an all core load, which most people do not.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by 27.9?
Click to expand...

it is a prime version ( the latest )


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it is a prime version ( the latest )


Latest version of prime95 is 28.5


----------



## Mega Man

ooo yay new update! ( apparently it has been awhile for me )


----------



## USlatin

I am using, 28.5

I tried 100 x 45 and p95 crashed it, it plays nice and stable and with a little juice I am sure I could go way higher, but I am cool 1M super pi in 8.3sec


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> What do you mean by 27.9?


In short, if the applications you run don't use FMA3, use 27.9. It will save you 50mV VCore and run cooler during stress testing. That's why I said you probably can run 4500 27.9 stable at that voltage.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> In short, if the applications you run don't use FMA3, use 27.9. It will save you 50mV VCore and run cooler during stress testing. That's why I said you probably can run 4500 27.9 stable at that voltage.


^this

I actually just use the 28.5 but I disable fma3 and avx2. So really im just making it like 27.9. I still like x264 better for any haswell though.


----------



## klepp0906

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> ^this
> 
> I actually just use the 28.5 but I disable fma3 and avx2. So really im just making it like 27.9. I still like x264 better for any haswell though.


how long were you running x264 for? I liked it too until the settings that passed 100 runs with it were still causing me crashes in games.

prime doesnt have that issue but the newest prime has issues of its own. I can run a 24 hour test and then run it again the next day with the same settings and it locks within an hour.

Makes no damn sense. it got more and more unreliable the later the versions imo. By continually increasing its sensitivity to the point that it detects errors that anything else ignores it basically artificially limits your overclock and causes you to rip your hair out of your dome.

What to do, what to do.


----------



## [CyGnus]

The best stress test is just to use your pc every day with the things you do when it crashes just up the voltage or lower the multi simple as that.. i had many systems pass on 27.9/28.5 and in game freeze or get Blue Screen...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> how long were you running x264 for? I liked it too until the settings that passed 100 runs with it were still causing me crashes in games.
> 
> prime doesnt have that issue but the newest prime has issues of its own. I can run a 24 hour test and then run it again the next day with the same settings and it locks within an hour.
> 
> Makes no damn sense. it got more and more unreliable the later the versions imo. By continually increasing its sensitivity to the point that it detects errors that anything else ignores it basically artificially limits your overclock and causes you to rip your hair out of your dome.
> 
> What to do, what to do.


if it can pass 20 loops then I makes sure it can also pass a few shorter tests. I like xtu bench. I run some aida64, cinbench, passmark, valley and anything else that stresses cpu/gpu and creates heat. I like to see temps with the cpu not fully loaded too as the case fan profiles follow cpu temps.

Then I play bf4 for a few hours. Sometimes bf4 will reqiire a vcore bump.

If your system is freezing up "locks" lower your cache.

If you need an extra .020v to get
rid of an unexpected crash later own its not a big deal.

Its easier just to go 1 vcore step above whats x264/xtu stable and I have no surprises later.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> The best stress test is just to use your pc every day with the things you do


I agree on that one. However, this never froze on me







. Depends on what you define as "passing" I guess.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=4500_fullcustom_1230_fpjyb.png


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it is a prime version ( the latest )


I believe the latest version of prime is 28.5


----------



## koekwau5

Found a nice stable voltage for my 4790K to run @ 4.9Ghz:
http://hwbot.org/submission/2639704_koekwau5_xtu_core_i7_4790k_1206_marks
Check the XTU settings button for all the voltages the application could read from my M6E.
Quite low score due to 16GB of RAM. High memory density = bad timings and speed.

5Ghz will require 1.4V to be game stable, not gonna run that 24/7.
4.9Ghz runs very well and completely save.

Meh is happy =)


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Found a nice stable voltage for my 4790K to run @ 4.9Ghz:
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2639704_koekwau5_xtu_core_i7_4790k_1206_marks
> Check the XTU settings button for all the voltages the application could read from my M6E.
> Quite low score due to 16GB of RAM. High memory density = bad timings and speed.
> 
> 5Ghz will require 1.4V to be game stable, not gonna run that 24/7.
> 4.9Ghz runs very well and complety save.
> 
> Meh is happy =)


Are you running the latest bios on your M6E,1603? Just curios.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Are you running the latest bios on your M6E,1603? Just curios.


Yup =)


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Yup =)


Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Yup =)


does your uncore voltage drop down during idle?


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> does your uncore voltage drop down during idle?


Haven't checked that.
Will do that this weekend for ya.

Currently having difficulties keeping my eyes opened. Time to get some sleep.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Sooo, my 4790k can do 4.5ghz at 1.145 vid (1.160v max vcore under load)... tested using 50 loops of x264. Is this decent? I thought I was stable at 4.7 1.250 vid but now that I'm using x264 bench it didn't even pass 1 loop. I'm going to see what volts 4.7 takes now.


----------



## Gregory14

Here are my voltages for 48, on cores, 44 on cache. Its gaming stable, but not stress test stable. I've fine tuned these and are what I believe to be the lowest possible values I can use without crashing during gaming.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Again problem with oc

i7 4790k with asus hero z97 and noctua d14

my stock vcore at 4400 is 1.234v

now at 4600 with 1.25v and 1.87 input ( stock ) i cant play bf4 for 30m bsod or red screen

at same speed up the vcore untill from 1.25 to 1.35 ( 0.1 each one ) and the input to 2.0 ( 0.2 each time) same problem bsod after 30m bf4

then i get somthing new at 4600 and 1.25v i drop the input to 1.75v then i can play 3h on bf4 then join another server 5m then boooom restart without any bsod what the problem ?

is the restart without bsod mean low input voltage ??

and the bsod with high input with 124 code what mean of this ?

any help please


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Again problem with oc
> 
> i7 4790k with asus hero z97 and noctua d14
> 
> my stock vcore at 4400 is 1.234v
> 
> now at 4600 with 1.25v and 1.87 input ( stock ) i cant play bf4 for 30m bsod or red screen
> 
> at same speed up the vcore untill from 1.25 to 1.35 ( 0.1 each one ) and the input to 2.0 ( 0.2 each time) same problem bsod after 30m bf4
> 
> then i get somthing new at 4600 and 1.25v i drop the input to 1.75v then i can play 3h on bf4 then join another server 5m then boooom restart without any bsod what the problem ?
> 
> is the restart without bsod mean low input voltage ??
> 
> and the bsod with high input with 124 code what mean of this ?
> 
> my uncore stock at 4000 and 1.21v are the high vcore voltage make my oc unstable ?
> 
> any help please


edit : i run my cpu from 45daye at 4400 with 1.17v no any problem stable and play bf4 every day


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> does your uncore voltage drop down during idle?


Like I promised, here is screenshot of HWInfo:



Looks like it does drop on idle.


----------



## SmackHisFace

Anyone know if overclocking is still allowed on non Z chipsets? I heard rumors Intel was going to disable overclocking on Non z chipsets just wondering if anyone knows whats going on with this.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

What's a proof of ownership url in the signup sheet?


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

It's still allowed, from what I know some msi and gigabyte motherboards can do non-z oc and all asrock and asus motherboard can do non-z oc. For instance, my friend has a G3258 overclocked on an asrock h87m-itx motherboard with all the bells and whistles tuning options of a z motherboard.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Anyone know if overclocking is still allowed on non Z chipsets? I heard rumors Intel was going to disable overclocking on Non z chipsets just wondering if anyone knows whats going on with this.


My Media browser server (in sig) has a asrock H87 pro4 and its running my 4670k @ 4.2ghz with ease. It is missing some options (bsclk) and it wont run ram higher than 1600mhz but it overclocks.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> What's a proof of ownership url in the signup sheet?


Make a photo of the processor box with a small paper with your name written on it.
Or just a photo like some other ppl did.

Golden rule still counts: Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Oh ok, so where do I post the pic?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Oh ok, so where do I post the pic?


in a reply


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Ok so here? in a reply like this?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Ok so here? in a reply like this?


yes


----------



## Awesomeguy10578




----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice work!
Just put the link to this post in the field of Proof of ownership.
After that it's all about a lil patience untill the topic starter updates the list =)
(or can be automaticly)


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Well how do I edit the sheet, I already submitted. And it's in the list already...so...


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Well how do I edit the sheet, I already submitted. And it's in the list already...so...


Make another submission and notify the topic starter about the changes.
Problem solved =)


----------



## LostParticle

Hello









Can you please have a look at this topic of mine and give me some help?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1516963/i7-4790k-are-these-temperatures-ok

Thank you very much!


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please have a look at this topic of mine and give me some help?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1516963/i7-4790k-are-these-temperatures-ok
> 
> Thank you very much!


Nothing wrong with your temperatures.
In fact, quite good for a non-delid processor!

If you want to make your temperature drop more and want more overclock headroom you need to delid your processor.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Oh right, now that I think about it though. I'll just do it when I reach my final overclock. Right now I'm fin tuning things still.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Does de-lidding give a noticeable thermal headroom with devil's canyon? I mean they've got the new intel tim and stuff...and mine's having pretty good temps.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Does de-lidding give a noticeable thermal headroom with devil's canyon? I mean they've got the new intel tim and stuff...and mine's having pretty good temps.


deliding my 4770k gave me 27c more headroom using CLP. My devils canyon 4790k didnt need delid imo. it is already 15c cooler than my 4770k was at the same voltage before delid.

So that leaves about 10-15c more headroom I could get if I delided my 4790k.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

ahhh ok, oh and about voltage is over 1.3v really bad?


----------



## USlatin

So I tried adaptive mode on the CPU voltage and set the turbo mode at my 1.168V P95 stable voltage but it didn't boot. Do I need to set the initial CPU voltage to 1.168V somewhere?


----------



## electro2u

Never really bothered with adaptive. I like using manual 24/7, turning speedstep off and using (in asus bios) c-states enabled (not auto) and package c-state enabled (not auto)

That setting allows good thermals in idle from extremely low vcore but keeps multiplier locked and loaded. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

How does that work? Won't it just make the Vcore at what you set it all the time?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> How does that work? Won't it just make the Vcore at what you set it all the time?


No, at least I don't think so. But different monitoring programs seem confused on what is vcore and what isn't and I haven't played with my Haswell in a couple weeks. But, for whatever reason if you set C-states enabled and package c-state enabled (not auto) it idles at low vCore even with speedstep off (at least on my Asus boards). I was trying to figure out why ufotest.com was stuttering in Chrome and it turned out to be speedstep. I'm not sure why, if these settings work, offset or adaptive would even be necessary, but it also caps the voltage at you manual vcore setting so you can use whatever kind of instruction set you want.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Well this sucks, what you did doesn't work on my asrock z87e-itx board...that's a pretty cool find tho.


----------



## electro2u

thats weird as rock bios is usually set up the same as asus isn't it? I'm setting my haswell system back up at the moment I'll take some screenshots if I can get it working.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Yea it seems weird, ok great.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> ahhh ok, oh and about voltage is over 1.3v really bad?


1.3V is still safe.
I'd recommend not going over 1.35V for 24/7.

I'm running 4.9Ghz @ 1.325V which shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## $ilent

Front page spreadsheet has been updated

05/10/2014.

Thanks


----------



## cstkl1

Odd. Tested this a few times.
On 2560x1080/3860x1440 60hzmy vcssa n few other timing was stable at lower.
On 2560x1440 144hz gsync. My vcssa needed a slight bump to 0.85v. N few ram timimgs one notch higher. No different in aida.

Tested it like 7 times. Very odd. No possible explanation at all.

The other part was my friend rig x99.. Changed to gsync n everything went bonkers.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Does de-lidding give a noticeable thermal headroom with devil's canyon? I mean they've got the new intel tim and stuff...and mine's having pretty good temps.


Some users report that the DC they have is running cooler, mine on the other hand is running at about the same temperatures at the same volts. Though I am no longer overlocking and just running at stock speed.


----------



## techenth

Think I could have pushed for a 5k overclock if my temps were any decent.

Untitled.png 220k .png file


----------



## USlatin

That sounds interesting. What exactly are the C-States supposed to control?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> That sounds interesting. What exactly are the C-States supposed to control?


it lowers vcore at idle.


----------



## Gregory14

I was able to lower my cores voltage to 1.335, then the motherboard scales it up to 1.344v, and cores 1&2 get to 1.360v if needed. Also was able to lower system agent to +.180v that one is tricky, because if I start messing with afterburner to fix the voltages and do a mild overclock for the GPU, it needs more juice.


----------



## USlatin

I can't find where the C-State settings are on the Sabertooth, did they give them a different name?


----------



## Gregory14

C states configuration can be found in Advanced-CPU at least on my board. I found that no matter what, 4.8 would cause a Watchdog Clock TImeout BSOD, sometimes just freezing. The voltage stepping is way steep for 4.8, even with 1.344v, I can do 4.7 with 1.264v, dont really notice anything slower. Gonna keep it like this, mabey try to lower it.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> I can't find where the C-State settings are on the Sabertooth, did they give them a different name?


Its on the advance menue then cpu fature then power option or power conif then enable cpu c state and you will see all the c state


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> I can't find where the C-State settings are on the Sabertooth, did they give them a different name?


For cstates to work properly u need cpu n cache in offset/adaptive mode.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> For cstates to work properly u need cpu n cache in offset/adaptive mode.


In my experience with z87 and z97 Asus ROG boards, c-states work fine with manual voltages for cpu and cache
I always set vcore and vcache to manual and then
EIST disabled
C-states Enabled (not auto)
Package C-state Enabled (not auto)

Would idle very low voltage but always at turbo multi


----------



## stasio

Yea,c-states work fine with manual voltages for cpu and cache..me too.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> In my experience with z87 and z97 Asus ROG boards, c-states work fine with manual voltages for cpu and cache
> I always set vcore and vcache to manual and then
> EIST disabled
> C-states Enabled (not auto)
> Package C-state Enabled (not auto)
> 
> Would idle very low voltage but always at turbo multi


this, no need for adaptive on asus mobos. Manual with cstates are the preferred settings.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> this, no need for adaptive on asus mobos. Manual with cstates are the preferred settings.


Cool! Thanks for verifying that... I've never had anyone confirm before.


----------



## LostParticle

Hi guys

This is a ridiculous question, I know, but I have to ask:

- How can I find my stock CPU VID on my system?!

I have an ASRock Z97 Extreme6 with the latest BIOS (P1.40)

When I apply what the guide suggests I do not see a fixed 4.4GHz frequency in CPU-Z. I see 4.2GHz. Is this correct or I should see a fixed core speed of 4.4GHz?

Here's CPU-Z right after disabling all (?) the power saving features I could find including Intel SpeedStep. I've left Package C-state on Auto.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Dang Asus mobos are awesome. My asrock wont drop voltages on override voltage mode.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> In my experience with z87 and z97 Asus ROG boards, c-states work fine with manual voltages for cpu and cache
> I always set vcore and vcache to manual and then
> EIST disabled
> C-states Enabled (not auto)
> Package C-state Enabled (not auto)
> 
> Would idle very low voltage but always at turbo multi


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> this, no need for adaptive on asus mobos. Manual with cstates are the preferred settings.


Up to u guys whether u wanna listen from a comp that has been on for 24/7 for one year 6 months on haswell. Manual with cstates on will not work after sometime. Vcore wont drop. It only works with adaptive n offset.
Setting in auto is a quazzi state. Check with uncleweb c-state check thingy. Pll overvoltage which enabled by default also has to be disabled. U will have wake issues.
Btw aisuite will disable cstate also if ure in manual.
Good luck.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> This is a ridiculous question, I know, but I have to ask:
> 
> - How can I find my stock CPU VID on my system?!
> 
> I have an ASRock Z97 Extreme6 with the latest BIOS (P1.40)
> 
> When I apply what the guide suggests I do not see a fixed 4.4GHz frequency in CPU-Z. I see 4.2GHz. Is this correct or I should see a fixed core speed of 4.4GHz?
> 
> Here's CPU-Z right after disabling all (?) the power saving features I could find including Intel SpeedStep. I've left Package C-state on Auto.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Asus bored only run all cores at 4400 with full load thats becouse asus multi core enhancment fature only on asus mobo
Quote:


> d settings.
> Up to u guys whether u wanna listen from a comp that has been on for 24/7 for one year 6 months on haswell. Manual with cstates on will not work after sometime. Vcore wont drop. It only works with adaptive n offset.
> Setting in auto is a quazzi state. Check with uncleweb c-state check thingy. Pll overvoltage which enabled by default also has to be disabled. U will have wake issues.
> Btw aisuite will disable cstate also if ure in manual.
> Good luck.
> Edited by cstkl1 - Today at 4:21 am


with asus mobo and manual voltage you can let the vcore drop under idle by enable cpu c state to c3 and use hwinfo64 or cpu 1.64v or in hwmonter VIN4 sensor you can see the vcore drop

any version of cpu z over 1.64 will show the VID not vcore ..


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> My asrock wont drop voltages on override voltage mode.


Both Asrock boards I own drop the VCore in idle while using Override. Have you checked your C states?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Up to u guys whether u wanna listen from a comp that has been on for 24/7 for one year 6 months on haswell. Manual with cstates on will not work after sometime. Vcore wont drop. It only works with adaptive n offset.
> Setting in auto is a quazzi state. Check with uncleweb c-state check thingy. Pll overvoltage which enabled by default also has to be disabled. U will have wake issues.
> Btw aisuite will disable cstate also if ure in manual.
> Good luck.


Nah, man. I use aisuite, too and it shows the vcore dropping at idle while using manual vcore and cache. It works fine with all c-states enabled and it sleeps/wakes perfectly. Might be throwing things off manually inputting so many different settings to get a few points in XTU







, most of mine stay on auto. But not c-states (enabled *not* auto) and not package c-state (enabled *not* auto).

Been doing this since z87 was released.


----------



## LostParticle

Hello again

I'm sorry but I do not understand you. I am not a native English speaker but even like this, I am trying to get a specific answer and I'm not sure IF it has been given.

- I have an ASRock Z97 Extreme6 motherboard with the latest BIOS.
- How can I find my stock VCore (Cpu Core voltage) on this board, please?

This guide on the first post says:

_Once you have disabled all the power saving features, go into the VOLTAGE section of the bios and look next to the CPU CORE VOLTAGE or CPU VCORE. The setting should be at auto, but there should be a number to the left of the AUTO setting, 1.10v for example._

On my motherboard nothing like this exists! AUTO is there but there's no number left (or right) to it! There is a section called "HW Monitor" where those voltages are probably shown, but this brings me to my next question. The guide says:

_Also please double check your cpu multiplier and cpu vcore in hwinfo/cpuz. This SHOULD be at 4.4Ghz, and the multipliers should be from 44 to 40._

THAT is my problem! As you can see from the CPU-Z screenshot above, even though I have disabled all the Power Saving Features I could find, and definitely those the guide instructs, my Core Speed is not at 4.4GHz. It is fixed at 4.2GHz.

What am I doing wrong?

Thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Asus bored only run all cores at 4400 with full load thats becouse asus multi core enhancment fature only on asus mobo
> with asus mobo and manual voltage you can let the vcore drop under idle by enable cpu c state to c3 and use hwinfo64 or cpu 1.64v or in hwmonter VIN4 sensor you can see the vcore drop


Hi, I'm sorry, I do not understand 100% what you want to say but my ASRock, as well, has a feature called "Mutli - Core Enhancement". It is Disabled by default.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> - How can I find my stock VCore (Cpu Core voltage) on this board, please?


Hit F9 (Load Optimized Defaults), then Hit F10 (Save and Reboot), enter BIOS again, check the reading next to VCore. That's your 4GHz VID.

For your 4.4 voltage (whyever you want that?), enable MCE in BIOS, load Windows and start Prime 26.6 and check CPU-z to get the voltage under a non AVX load.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> my ASRock, as well, has a feature called "Mutli - Core Enhancement". It is Disabled by default.


Turn Multi-core enhancement to enabled and see if that gets you the 44x you wanted.

Do you have the latest BIOS for your board?

I guess the HW Monitor section should have your Vcore. What does it say? It probably fluctuates between 2 values?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Nah, man. I use aisuite, too and it shows the vcore dropping at idle while using manual vcore and cache. It works fine with all c-states enabled and it sleeps/wakes perfectly. Might be throwing things off manually inputting so many different settings to get a few points in XTU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , most of mine stay on auto. But not c-states (enabled *not* auto) and not package c-state (enabled *not* auto).
> 
> Been doing this since z87 was released.


exactly,

I too been using two Asus gold z87 boards and a h87 asrock. Manual with cstates will drop vcore.

Most of the settings on auto is probably the key. Cstates have to be "on" not auto though as mentioned.


----------



## LostParticle

@aerotracks

Below is what this guide says about finding our stock CPU VID.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



How to find out your stock CPU VID.

Turn on your PC and boot into the bios. Once inside the bios, load optimized defaults. This will reset everything in the bios to stock. Next locate all the power saving features namely EIST, C1E, C3/C6 and DISABLE all these features. What this does is ensure that the CPU is running completely without any downclocking of the cpu multiplier or voltage. Once you have disabled all the power saving features, go into the VOLTAGE section of the bios and look next to the CPU CORE VOLTAGE or CPU VCORE. The setting should be at auto, but there should be a number to the left of the AUTO setting, 1.10v for example. This number is your CPUs VID and is a predetermined voltage set for your cpu.

Once you have done the above, proceed to boot into windows and open up cpuz, hwinfo and realtemp. Here you should be looking at your cpu temperatures and ensuring they are in the normal range, i.e not running at 50c with the cpu being at stock. Also please double check your cpu multiplier and cpu vcore in hwinfo/cpuz. This SHOULD be at 4.4Ghz, and the multipliers should be from 44 to 40. If the cpu vcore is showing at something like 1.4v, please go into the bios and double check the amount of cpu vcore, this is a bug on Z97 Gigabyte motherboards. This should be remedied by going to optimized defaults, or you can try to flash your motherboard to the latest bios from your manufacturer's website.



Unless I got it completely wrong, isn't the man saying that the core speed SHOULD be at 4.4GHz? After reading the above paragraph I, personally, understand that we should seek our stock voltage at 4.4GHz. Am I wrong?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> @aerotracks
> 
> Below is what this guide says about finding our stock CPU VID.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> How to find out your stock CPU VID.
> 
> Turn on your PC and boot into the bios. Once inside the bios, load optimized defaults. This will reset everything in the bios to stock. Next locate all the power saving features namely EIST, C1E, C3/C6 and DISABLE all these features. What this does is ensure that the CPU is running completely without any downclocking of the cpu multiplier or voltage. Once you have disabled all the power saving features, go into the VOLTAGE section of the bios and look next to the CPU CORE VOLTAGE or CPU VCORE. The setting should be at auto, but there should be a number to the left of the AUTO setting, 1.10v for example. This number is your CPUs VID and is a predetermined voltage set for your cpu.
> 
> Once you have done the above, proceed to boot into windows and open up cpuz, hwinfo and realtemp. Here you should be looking at your cpu temperatures and ensuring they are in the normal range, i.e not running at 50c with the cpu being at stock. Also please double check your cpu multiplier and cpu vcore in hwinfo/cpuz. This SHOULD be at 4.4Ghz, and the multipliers should be from 44 to 40. If the cpu vcore is showing at something like 1.4v, please go into the bios and double check the amount of cpu vcore, this is a bug on Z97 Gigabyte motherboards. This should be remedied by going to optimized defaults, or you can try to flash your motherboard to the latest bios from your manufacturer's website.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless I got it completely wrong, isn't the man saying that the core speed SHOULD be at 4.4GHz? After reading the above paragraph I, personally, understand that we should seek our stock voltage at 4.4GHz. Am I wrong?


stock voltage is found by leaving it all on auto. Stock will boost to 4.2ghz on all cores.

4.4 is the max of a single core.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> stock voltage is found by leaving it all on auto. Stock will boost to 4.2ghz on all cores.
> 
> 4.4 is the max of a single core.


On my asus z97 hero its boost all core to 4400 under prime95 or any thing thats with full stock setting in bios


----------



## LostParticle

People, I'm sorry that we get confused on such a fundamental matter








When I look at my processor's specifications it says : Clock Speed = 4GHz, Max Turbo Frequency = 4.4GHz. So, at which core speed are we seeking to find the stock VCore? At 4? At 4.2? Or at 4.4, as the guide implies?

Also, no one mentions disabling the power saving features as the guide says. A simple F9 and reboot is enough then or should we also disable every power saving feature available?

In my system, after following the guide, what @Wirerat says happens. MCE is disabled by default in my system. I have the latest BIOS, as I already said.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> On my asus z97 hero its boost all core to 4400 under prime95 or any thing thats with full stock setting in bios


u have asus core enhancment turned on or XmP profile will do it too.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> People, I'm sorry that we get confused on such a fundamental matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I look at my processor's specifications it says : Clock Speed = 4GHz, Max Turbo Frequency = 4.4GHz. So, at which core speed are we seeking to find the stock VCore? At 4? At 4.2? Or at 4.4, as the guide implies?
> 
> Also, no one mentions disabling the power saving features as the guide says. A simple F9 and reboot is enough then or should we also disable every power saving feature available?
> 
> In my system, after following what the guide says, what @Wirerat says happens. MCE is disabled by default in my system. I have the latest BIOS, as I already said.


the stock vid in the bios at 4 ghz you should disable power saving and intel turbo boost to get them stable at 4ghz

as intel set the base clock 4ghz and max turbo speed 4.4 ghz they will work at 4.2 under full load and 4.4ghz under 1 or 2 core loading

but asus mobo have fature thats run all core at max turbo speed
Quote:


> u have asus core enhancment turned on or XmP profile will do it too.


asus core enhancment is auto and my ram dosent support xmp all stock and my cpu at full load boost to 4400

and i have the same with old 2600k i run them with intel mobo and they boost them to 3500 only on full load then upgrade to asus mobo then the cpu boost all core to 3900 full turbo speed


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Unless I got it completely wrong, isn't the man saying that the core speed SHOULD be at 4.4GHz? After reading the above paragraph I, personally, understand that we should seek our stock voltage at 4.4GHz. Am I wrong?


Not going to read that guide









Your stock voltage is the VCore reading in BIOS after loading optimized defaults. That's at 4GHz.

When you go above 4GHz, you're using the turbo. The 4.4 turbo clocks only one core though, so 4.4 on all cores via MCE is an overclock, basically. That's not stock operation anymore.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> the stock vid in the bios at 4 ghz you should disable power saving and intel turbo boost to get them stable at 4ghz
> 
> as intel set the base clock 4ghz and max turbo speed 4.4 ghz they will work at 4.2 under full load and 4.4ghz under 1 or 2 core loading
> 
> but asus mobo have fature thats run all core at max turbo speed
> asus core enhancment is auto and my ram dosnt support xmp all stock and my cpu at full load boost to 4400
> 
> and i have the same with old 2600k i run them with intel mobo and they boost them to 3500 only on full load then upgrade to asus mobo ten the cpu boost all core to 3900 full turbo speed


if u turn off core enhancment (not auto) it will boost to 4.2. Auto core enhancment is overclocking your cpu 200mhz. My asus z87 plus does the exact same thing.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Not going to read that guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your stock voltage is the VCore reading in BIOS after loading optimized defaults. That's at 4GHz.
> 
> When you go above 4GHz, you're using the turbo. The 4.4 turbo clocks only one core though, so 4.4 on all cores via MCE is an overclock, basically. That's not stock operation anymore.


Excuse me, but if I will just hit F9 and then save and exit, my processor will not be at 4GHz. It will function at up to 4.4GHz max. IF I will disable all those power saving features this guide instructs though, then I will see a steady (fixed) 4.2GHz in CPU-Z. I am going to re-do it right now and post ss from CPU-Z, if you wish!


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Excuse me, but if I will just hit F9 and then save and exit my processor will not be at 4GHz. It will function at up to 4.4GHz max. IF I will disable all those power saving features this guide instructs though, then it will see a steady 4.2GHz in CPU-Z. I am going to re-do it right now and post ss from CPU-Z, if you wish!


Except I said "Voltage reading in BIOS", not "CPU-z under Windows".

Post your BIOS screenshot, not a CPU-z vali.


----------



## petron

Probably been discussed already, and I don't want to offend anyone, but spreadsheet on first page doesn't help much.
I'm more intersted in actual vcore than VID.
Secondly, what had been used to test stability (Prime95, AIDA64, nothing...)?


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Its all on


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Can anyone explain what does pll overvoltage do? And does it actually add stability?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> if u turn off core enhancment (not auto) it will boost to 4.2. Auto core enhancment is overclocking your cpu 200mhz. My asus z87 plus does the exact same thing.


I have AUto or Disable only with core enhancement and i disable them but my cpu stil att 4400 with full load i dont know why









same us my old 4770K with same mobo boost to 3900 at full loading

my friend have an 4770k with msi gaming 7 z97 and they boost to 3700 only under full loading

Look at this my friend have i7 4790k ( Gold patch with very low VID ) and Asus Z97 Deluxe

this with turbo off and on


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Except I said "Voltage reading in BIOS", not "CPU-z under Windows".
> 
> Post your BIOS screenshot, not a CPU-z vali.


Okay.

I took screenshots from the entire OC Tweaker section of my BIOS but here I will post only the H/W Monitor section together with a screenshot of CPU-Z & HWiNFO64 - what these were showing me right after rebooting.

1) Loading Optimal Defaults (F9) only. No power saving features changed (what @aerotracks said)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








2) Loading Optimal Defaults and Disabling all the Power Saving Features together with Intel SpeedStep Technology (as this guide instructs)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








3) Loading Optimal Defaults and disabling all the Power Saving Features together with Intel SpeedStep Technology and Intel Turbo Boost Technology


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








1) What is my stock CPU VID?
2) Is my stock CPU VID high, average or low?

Thank you.


----------



## Marc79

1.056 vid @4GHz, same as mine. I would say average.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay.
> 
> I took screenshots from the entire OC Tweaker section of my BIOS but here I will post only the H/W Monitor section together with a screenshot of CPU-Z & HWiNFO64 - what these were showing me right after rebooting.
> 
> 1) Loading Optimal Defaults (F9) only. No power saving features changed (what @aerotracks said)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Loading Optimal Defaults and Disabling all the Power Saving Features together with Intel SpeedStep Technology (as this guide instructs)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Loading Optimal Defaults and disabling all the Power Saving Features together with Intel SpeedStep Technology and Intel Turbo Boost Technology
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) What is my stock CPU VID?
> 2) Is my stock CPU VID high, average or low?
> 
> Thank you.


Your stock VID is 1.056 with 4 ghz and with turbo its 1.25v as hwinfo64

its the avarge

i have 1.07 with 4ghz and 1.23 at full turbo speed


----------



## aerotracks

Your stock VCore is 1.064V. That's what you initially asked for I believe. Using 1) or 3) shouldn't matter.

Stock VID is 1.056, that's what CPU-z shows you in 3). If you scroll down further in HWinfo, you will see a reading for VCore too, which should be 1.064V again.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> 1.056 vid @4GHz, same as mine. I would say average.


thats mine too. Are you able to hit 4.8ghz stable?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Your stock VCore is 1.064V. That's what you initially asked for I believe. Using 1) or 3) shouldn't matter.
> 
> Stock VID is 1.056, that's what CPU-z shows you in 3). If you scroll down further in HWinfo, you will see a reading for VCore too, which should be 1.064V again.


I believe you.

I sat for 3-4 minutes waiting for the VCore to take the lower value of 1.056V but it was stuck at 1.064V. So this is probably my stock VCore.

I was not able to find this value anywhere though!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Is this 1.064V then still considered an average VCore value? What should I expect with this? Will I be able to run 4.7GHz with appropriate cooling?

Equally important question: when I will attempt my first oc I should disable all the power saving features written in this guide, right? And to what should I set the "CPU C States support"? Now it is on AUTO. Should I disabled it, as well? When this is disabled all the other (C3, C6, C7) disappear. I'm not sure it they also get disabled though.

Thanks


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> C states configuration can be found in Advanced-CPU at least on my board. I found that no matter what, 4.8 would cause a Watchdog Clock TImeout BSOD, sometimes just freezing. The voltage stepping is way steep for 4.8, even with 1.344v, I can do 4.7 with 1.264v, dont really notice anything slower. Gonna keep it like this, mabey try to lower it.


nearly same results here, except I noticed once you bump the system voltages and vccin higher then the vcore at 4.8GHz will get stable at lower value under x264.

For me 4.7GHz is stable with vid set at 1.26v in BIOS (1.27v vcore under load cause of extreme LLC) and vccin at 2.0v, all other voltages are automatic, tested with memory running XMP.

For 4.8GHz I thought I was hitting a wall, because I couldn't get it stable even with 1.40v VID (1.42v vcore actual under load) until I bumped up all system voltages a bit like VSA, VIOA, VIOD, PCH and VCCIN )too, then I saw the VID being stable with 1.37v setting (1.39v vcore actual under load). Until I did that I was seeing BSOD 101 (same as you) within 30 minutes of x264 stress test.
The voltages I raise manually from auto were:
VSA +0.23, VIOA +0.18, VIOD+0.18, PCH core at 1.15v, vccin at 2.25v

Worth noting these above (except vccin) are the same voltages that might need the bump if you want to be running memory clocked above 2400MHz (e.g. 2666-2800MHz), so I am wondering if the CPU's memory controller has anything to do with vcore stability at higher clocks somehow. Also there was discussion that actually Hyper Threading enabled is causing such weird behavior and requires a serious bump in vcore above 4.7GHz, but since I run HT on always, then to me it's just the CPU stability overall.

I am still wondering that maybe this behavior can be relieved a bit by some future BIOS update with more optimizations towards 4790K, or maybe it's how some chips behave. Either way it seem like a huge vcore stability gap between 4.7 and 4.8GHz... I wasn't able to get 4.9GHz stable at all, tried up to 1.50v VID in BIOS, but then the temps are overwhelming my water cooling solution.

4.7GHz looks like a sweet spot on those chips.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> thats mine too. Are you able to hit 4.8ghz stable?


Haven't tried, never went beyond 1.285 vid in the bios.


----------



## Ultracarpet

I'm having a lot of trouble getting 4.7 stable in x264.... I'm at 1.28 VID that goes to 1.305 v-core under load and I still get blue screens within the first loop. I tried upping vccin to 2.15 but it didn't change anything..... That's like a 0.15v increase over what I got stable at 4.5 for 200 more mhz. I don't want to up the voltage any further as I'm hitting mid 80's already at that voltage....

I'm going to step back to 4.6 and see what that takes to get stable so I can see what the increments look like.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Haven't tried, never went beyond 1.285 vid in the bios.


I have to set 1.296v (1.312v under load) to get 4.7 stable.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> thats mine too. Are you able to hit 4.8ghz stable?


Define stable?

Mine is 1.056v in BIOS and x42 in windows shows 1.125v. x48 wants and runs nicely @ 1.34v. If you're going to say Prime then I scoff at that sir, and dismiss you! Jokes aside the spreadsheet shows me saying 1.27v for x47. Considering x49 wants 1.42v it all scales as I expect unless you have an excellent chip.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Define stable?
> 
> Mine is 1.056v in BIOS and x42 in windows shows 1.125v. x48 wants and runs nicely @ 1.34v. If you're going to say Prime then I scoff at that sir, and dismiss you! Jokes aside the spreadsheet shows me saying 1.27v for x47. Considering x49 wants 1.42v it all scales as I expect unless you have an excellent chip.


x264/ gaming stable. I do not bother with prime stable on haswell.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

I've found Asus Realbench to be a great program to test stability on Haswell's. After I run 12 hours Realbench I then run 24 hours of x264 using Hanbrake.


----------



## USlatin

Still getting 1.168V in CoreTemp and CPUID at idle


----------



## USlatin

Still getting 1.1698V idle (both CoreTemp and CPUID)


----------



## USlatin

So with both CPU and Package C-States enabled I see a constant 1.1698V and all that changes is that with speedstep I am pegged at 4.4 and without it I go as low as 800MHz but always at the same voltage


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> So with both CPU and Package C-States enabled I see a constant 1.1698V and all that changes is that with speedstep I am pegged at 4.4 and without it I go as low as 800MHz but always at the same voltage


Try switching to offset/adaptive voltage too, aswell as turning C1E and EIST on.

Also please dont post multiple times in quick succession, you need to edit your posts.

Cheers


----------



## Gregory14

I have a question about input voltage. I kept it at 2v while trying to find a lower vCore. 4.8Ghz was never fully stable, but 4.7 is for me. 1.264v and now 1.92v VCCIN, any lower input and it will bsod, but it did help to bring the temperatures down. Keeping it at 2v, temps were the same. So since it was crashing with any lower input, should I continue to lower vCore? And whats a normal idle temperature? I'm idling at 41c hottest core. 4790k


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> Still getting 1.168V in CoreTemp and CPUID at idle


You must set them to c3 to enable vcroe drop under idle

and use hwinfo64 or cpu z 1.64v or hw mointer VIN4 sencor and you will see the vcore drop

other program see the VID instad of VCore


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> I have a question about input voltage. I kept it at 2v while trying to find a lower vCore. 4.8Ghz was never fully stable, but 4.7 is for me. 1.264v and now 1.92v VCCIN, any lower input and it will bsod, but it did help to bring the temperatures down. Keeping it at 2v, temps were the same. So since it was crashing with any lower input, should I continue to lower vCore? And whats a normal idle temperature? I'm idling at 41c hottest core. 4790k


1.92 input with 1.264v is the avarge (input must be over the vcore 0.6 )

the input effect long stress test stability ( over 3h )

the idle temp based on voltgae you use manual or offset if you set them to manual you must enable cpu c state in the bios to c3

and your vcore will drop in the IDLE

my 4790k idle at 28c with OC or without becouse my vcore drop in the IDLE


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Guys my i7 4790k is showing 1.84v CPU voltage in CPU-Z, is that right? The temps are fine idle (30~33ºC) but the vcore is so high.


You better hope that is a mistake...

What are your bios settings?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You must set them to c3 to enable vcroe drop under idle
> 
> and use hwinfo64 or cpu z 1.64v or hw mointer VIN4 sencor and you will see the vcore drop
> 
> other program see the VID instad of VCore


In my system, please see my signature, when the core voltage is set to override there's no way that it will decrease. It always stays fixed even though the Core# frequencies decrease. I've just checked this with all C States on AUTO, then with S3 State enabled and finally, with all C States enabled. VCore stayed fixed all the time. Only when I've set it to Adaptive it started bouncing according to the core frequency. I have not tried OFFSET yet because I don't know exactly how it works.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> In my system, please see my signature, when the core voltage is set to override there's no way that it will decrease. It always stays fixed even though the Core# frequencies decrease. I've just checked this with all C States on AUTO, then with S3 State enabled and finally, with all C States enabled. VCore stayed fixed all the time. Only when I've set it to Adaptive it started bouncing according to the core frequency. I have not tried OFFSET yet because I don't know exactly how it works.


You can check which C-States are active in Windows with ThrottleStop http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2288/throttlestop-6-00/


----------



## stubass

Hmmmm, wjhen i bench at subzero on my Z97-SOC-Force i have Cstates enabled and Vcore does drop on idle... I can see this on my DMM hooked up... Obviously since i am running the latest CPU-z it shows a constant VID


----------



## aerotracks

Here's a screen with Throttle Stop. You can see VCore drop down in Override.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=c-statesf9cmx.png


----------



## LostParticle

Well, in my system, meaning on my ASRock motherboard things are not like that. And also, there's no value called "VCore" anywhere in my HWiNFO64. I have the latest beta version. Perhaps this depends from the motherboard.


----------



## aerotracks

Well if you are able to get a VCore reading in the BIOS, there should be a way to read it in Windows?
I'm using the OCF, so besides HWinfo I can also use Formula Drive to check voltages. There is a different tool for the Extreme Boards I think.


----------



## phantommaggot

I've got a 3258, Do I count..

So far I'm at 4.5 GHz but I think that's all I'll get.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Well, in my system, meaning on my ASRock motherboard things are not like that. And also, there's no value called "VCore" anywhere in my HWiNFO64. I have the latest beta version. Perhaps this depends from the motherboard.


Yes I imagine it may just not be possible on that board. I find the fact it works on anybody's boards a bit mysterious. It also may depend on some other factors. Uefi settings are so complex now.
I stumbled upon manual w c-states enabled more or less by accident. I would think Intel made it possible purposely but communicating that functionality to the various oem designers might not have been a priority.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Well if you are able to get a VCore reading in the BIOS, there should be a way to read it in Windows?
> I'm using the OCF, so besides HWinfo I can also use Formula Drive to check voltages. There is a different tool for the Extreme Boards I think.


I don't know what "OCF" is. In my BIOS I can see the VCore under the HW Monitor tab. I'm having a discussion with HWiNFO's developer about this matter, so today I installed A-Tuning, too. This is ASRock's tuning utility, I installed it for monitoring purposes only.

I've set the VCore manually in the BIOS at the fixed value of 1.090V (Override mode), and I took a screenshot:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







It seems that what HWiNFO64 calls Core# VID, in my system it represents the VCore value(s). For this though I am not sure at all, so I've contacted the developer.

What motherboard do you have? I cannot see your system. Do you have an ASRock, as well?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Yes I imagine it may just not be possible on that board. I find the fact it works on anybody's boards a bit mysterious. It also may depend on some other factors. Uefi settings are so complex now.
> I stumbled upon manual w c-states enabled more or less by accident. I would think Intel made it possible purposely but communicating that functionality to the various oem designers might not have been a priority.


Hi, if you are talking about the voltage not lowering on idle, that is fine by me. (I'm) Setting it on Adaptive, there, and no problem.

HWiNFO's developer told me something worst few days ago, though! He said that "...ASRock boards cannot measure Vcore. You can only see VID values, which might not represent the true voltage supplied." see here

This sounds unbelievable to me!


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I don't know what "OCF" is. In my BIOS I can see the VCore under the HW Monitor tab. I'm having a discussion with HWiNFO's developer about this matter, so today I installed A-Tuning, too. This is ASRock's tuning utility, I installed it for monitoring purposes only.
> 
> I've set the VCore manually in the BIOS at the fixed value of 1.090V (Override mode), and I took a screenshot:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that what HWiNFO64 calls Core# VID, in my system it represents the VCore value(s). For this though I am not sure at all, so I've contacted the developer.
> 
> What motherboard do you have? I cannot see your system. Do you have an ASRock, as well?


Yes, it's an Asrock board as well, I'm using a Z97 OC Formula.

I see there's no VCore reading in your A Tuning utility.. very strange. So no VCore sensor after all? Wonder where that VCore reading in BIOS comes from then.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Yes, it's an Asrock board as well, I'm using a Z97 OC Formula.
> 
> I see there's no VCore reading in your A Tuning utility.. very strange. So no VCore sensor after all? Wonder where that VCore reading in BIOS comes from then.


my media server (sig) asrock h87 pro4 doesnt show core voltages in hwinfo. I thought it was just cause it was a low end H series board. I didnt know all the asrock boards don't have those sensors.


----------



## aerotracks

Actually, I get individual VCore readings for each core. With the Pentium installed, VCore 3+4 show 0V for obvious reasons









Doesn't seem to be that way on the Extreme Boards though.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Yes, it's an Asrock board as well, I'm using a Z97 OC Formula.
> 
> I see there's no VCore reading in your A Tuning utility.. very strange. So no VCore sensor after all? Wonder where that VCore reading in BIOS comes from then.


Don't you see that value called "VCore Volt.", under the voltages, in the second column, in A-Tuning suite?

Also, here is an earlier screenshot from the HW Monitor tab of my BIOS


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Gregory14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 1.92 input with 1.264v is the avarge (input must be over the vcore 0.6 )
> 
> the input effect long stress test stability ( over 3h )
> 
> the idle temp based on voltgae you use manual or offset if you set them to manual you must enable cpu c state in the bios to c3
> 
> and your vcore will drop in the IDLE
> 
> my 4790k idle at 28c with OC or without becouse my vcore drop in the IDLE


Thanks Mr. Dark. I'm hesitant to turn on power savings because I dont want it to reduce performace. I may do that later. and I did try lower vCore, but could not get into windows with it. I see core 4 lowered to 1.248v, VID is at 1.250.

And for offset, do I need to set vcore back to auto and freq. to auto, save, restart, and fix offset? my original vid was 1.08v.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> Thanks Mr. Dark. I'm hesitant to turn on power savings because I dont want it to reduce performace. I may do that later. and I did try lower vCore, but could not get into windows with it. I see core 4 lowered to 1.248v, VID is at 1.250.
> 
> And for offset, do I need to set vcore back to auto and freq. to auto, save, restart, and fix offset? my original vid was 1.08v.


cstates do not cause any loss in performance.

Benchmark scores are identical with cstates on and vcore dropping or in full manual with performance mode in windows.


----------



## Gregory14

good to know, I meant cstates and EIST, does that also apply to EIST? thanks.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> good to know, I meant cstates and EIST, does that also apply to EIST? thanks.


yes. You can also switch the power plan to performance inside windows to lock max frequency.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> Thanks Mr. Dark. I'm hesitant to turn on power savings because I dont want it to reduce performace. I may do that later. and I did try lower vCore, but could not get into windows with it. I see core 4 lowered to 1.248v, VID is at 1.250.
> 
> And for offset, do I need to set vcore back to auto and freq. to auto, save, restart, and fix offset? my original vid was 1.08v.


As Wirerat say the c state cant reduce the performance in any way its just allow the vcore drop under IDLE thats you wonts

i dont recumended use the offset or adaptive with OC for every day becouse you will need high voltage to be atable + if you run any stress test you vcore will b + 0.1 over you set in the bios

for example if you set it 1.24 in the bios under loading it will be 1.34v ..

use manual voltage and enable c state to c3 your vcore will drop and super stable with manual under loading


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Needed an unexpected replacement so I ordered one of these today. I figure I'll sell it once Skylake hits.


----------



## -FC6753-

im running my 4790k at 4.6ghz and 1.256v if i try to increase the base clock multiplier i get a blue screen which means i have to increase the voltage but already at 1.256v i get temps around 75 degrees and im water cooling :/


----------



## DJLRADEON

hello, all pls i would like if it's necessary to change my cpu ( i5 4690k) to (i7 4790k) because i'll by a second grafic card (r9 290) sapphire tri-x


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-FC6753-*
> 
> im running my 4790k at 4.6ghz and 1.256v if i try to increase the base clock multiplier i get a blue screen which means i have to increase the voltage but already at 1.256v i get temps around 75 degrees and im water cooling :/


75c stressing? Thats fine. You can push higher for stress tests.


----------



## -FC6753-

oh ok thanks


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Nope, the i5 matches or beats the i7 in gaming if the game requires only 4 threads.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Nope, the i5 matches *or beats* the i7 in gaming if the game requires only 4 threads.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*


Yeah idk. The i7 has more cache, too. I imagine the oc distro is similar between them but stock the i7 is clocked a good bit higher as well... I5 isn't faster it's a lot more bang for your buck is all.


----------



## Gregory14

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







word


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

It is faster if the game only requires 4 threads because hyperthreading reduces single core performance. Anandtech proved this, i will post the link later.


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You must set them to c3 to enable vcroe drop under idle
> 
> and use hwinfo64 or cpu z 1.64v or hw mointer VIN4 sencor and you will see the vcore drop
> 
> other program see the VID instad of VCore


So I set the package to c3, the others didn't have a c3 setting,
but the voltage stayed pegged at 1.168V

Then I tried messing with adaptive instead of manual, but then I got 1.22V at load instead of only the 1.168V I really need, I tried lowering the voltage bu the difference between the two values but still got 1.22V at load, dropped it even more but under load it goes right back up to 1.22V


----------



## Gregory14

Use manual VID. Enable EIST and c3 for frequency and vCore droop. In Windows, go to search and "edit power plan"-Change Advanced Power Settings-


----------



## Pikaru

I'm sure this has been asked a dozen times... But is there any reason why I show 3 different vcore voltages in HWinfo? Using a Formula VII on 4790K. I thought disabling LLC would fix it, but nothing changed.

Idle temps are high 30s and sometimes I see spikes up to the mid 60s and somtimes low 70s. On a custom loop with a 360 monsta and 480 xt45 with SP120s in Push/Pull.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked a dozen times... But is there any reason why I show 3 different vcore voltages in HWinfo? Using a Formula VII on 4790K. I thought disabling LLC would fix it, but nothing changed.


Yeah, there's actually 4 the vcore3 is above the others out of place. There's a seperate vcore reading for each core actually, and it's totally normal, just most boards don't have sensors for it.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Yeah, there's actually 4 the vcore3 is above the others out of place. There's a seperate vcore reading for each core actually, and it's totally normal, just most boards don't have sensors for it.


+rep for the quick response. Is there any way to control the vcore on all 4? All but vcore1 is running at the voltage I'd like them to be.


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> Use manual VID. Enable EIST and c3 for frequency and vCore droop. In Windows, go to search and "edit power plan"-Change Advanced Power Settings-


It looks like I already had minimum processor state set to 5% and max to 100%

I also have EIST enabled

Everything that says C3 has been selected

Should I disable the rest of the settings between the "CPU States" and "Package C-States Support"?

Then when I set the voltage manually I get solid 1.169V across the board with no drop during idle

*QUESTION:* What's with the Vcore readings down below on HWiNFO?


----------



## Gregory14

yes, turn off c1, not sure what it does, and keep c3 on. It asks for latency of other cstates that are off, I put them on short, not really sure what that does either. Also I think the main thing is to turn off adaptive and offset.


----------



## USlatin

Disabled C3 and got the same thing

What about CPU C6 Report, C6 latency, CPU C7 Report, C7 latency and CFG lock?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> +rep for the quick response. Is there any way to control the vcore on all 4? All but vcore1 is running at the voltage I'd like them to be.


Aye, I see your point. That vcore1 is a good bit higher... strange. I'm not sure what voltage mode you're running, though; on the M6/M7 boards from ASUS I really like to use manual vcore and cache 24/7 Then C-states enabled and package c-state enabled (not auto) and the voltages will idle very very low. (almost 0--no lie). I'm not sure what happens across all 4 vcore values when you do this though. I'm interested to see!









Edit: I gotta say though, the c-states don't hurt performance at all in my experience. It's speedstep (EIST) that I turn off. Speedstep makes some programs like Chrome stutter. C-states concern voltage only but EIST makes your multiplier change around. So I run C-states full (whatever it is by default--besides changing C-states to ENabled not auto, and Package c-state enabled *not auto*)


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Aye, I see your point. That vcore1 is a good bit higher... strange. I'm not sure what voltage mode you're running, though; on the M6/M7 boards from ASUS I really like to use manual vcore and cache 24/7 Then C-states enabled and package c-state enabled (not auto) and the voltages will idle very very low. (almost 0--no lie). I'm not sure what happens across all 4 vcore values when you do this though. I'm interested to see!


I wish I could get this going, cause it sounds like what I am trying to set up

BTW, what should I set my cache to? Is there a quick way to know what it should be set to like with the Vcore?


----------



## Gregory14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> Disabled C3 and got the same thing
> 
> What about CPU C6 Report, C6 latency, CPU C7 Report, C7 latency and CFG lock?


Looks good, but if the vCore is more than needed, its likey the adaptive/offset that is pumping extra voltage.

C6 report: off, c6 latency, short, c7 report off, c7 latency: short, CFG lock: off

thats what I did, but I may turn on the c6 and c7, as it looks like it shuts cores down.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> I wish I could get this going, cause it sounds like what I am trying to set up
> 
> BTW, what should I set my cache to? Is there a quick way to know what it should be set to like with the Vcore?


Well on my 4790k I run 1.296vCore and 1.24vCache. I think in general .05 or .06 less than stable vcore should be fine. That's me at x48 core and x45 cache multi though. It's one of those you have to play around with.

Definitely turn speedstep off I think, it doesn't help with thermals at all imo. The low idle voltage is what really saves power/heat


----------



## USlatin

Same, no drop in Voltage



I tend to agree about speed step, and what I am really after is lowest voltage possible with the CPU smack right at 4.4GHz as soon as it tries to ad 2+2

What gives, there has to be a way to do this on Sabertooth

These I haven't messed with really


----------



## LostParticle

Hey guys, can I ask you something?

- How is a person supposed to overclock when he does not have a reliable and accurate reading of his real-time VCore values?! Am I missing something?

As you can see I have this ASRock Z97 Extreme6. So far, I haven't yet understood and clarified IF this mobo offers a reliable real-time VCore reading, or not. I've e-mailed ASRock support about this - still no answer.

But there must be a few people with these boards in here! How did they do it? By guessing?

ps: I own this mobo for approx. a week now - first time ever I've purchased something from ASRock. I'm seriously thinking of returning it...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> It is faster if the game only requires 4 threads because hyperthreading reduces single core performance. Anandtech proved this, i will post the link later.


that is only if the i5 and i7 are at similar clockspeeds.

Hyperthreading could cost like 5% fps in a very poorly threaded game. But those benches were ran on a clean install of windows.

On a normal use computer it is likely to have more things running in the background which could change those results.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Yea that's true, but I don't think it's worth spending more than an i5 unless you're into some serious 3-way or 4-way graphics configs which then you'll need an i7 extreme.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Yea that's true, but I don't think it's worth spending more than an i5 unless you're into some serious 3-way or 4-way graphics configs which then you'll need an i7 extreme.


I agree. I Moved from i5 to i7. Even now I can turn off hyperthreading and not notice it gaming on my single gpu rig.

The current 4790k vs 4690k make it a little more interesting. If overclocking is your thing then the 4790k might be a better choice.

Then again most the 4690k might be hitting 4.7ghz @ 1.3v too. I do not have any good data on dc i5 to get an average.

I think the i7 is the better choice at 1080p 144hz though.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

My i5 4690K tops out at 4.6GHz only, but I think the higher clock speed you said you can achieve on 4790K is only because of luck. So for gaming, I would still max recommend the i5 unless like I said if you need 3-4-way multi gpu setup then you'd need an i7 extreme.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> My i5 4690K tops out at 4.6GHz only, but I think the higher clock speed you said you can achieve on 4790K is only because of luck. So for gaming, I would still max recommend the i5 unless like I said if you need 3-4-way multi gpu setup then you'd need an i7 extreme.


if budget is big concern I agree.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hey guys, can I ask you something?
> 
> - How is a person supposed to overclock when he does not have a reliable and accurate reading of his real-time VCore values?! Am I missing something?
> 
> As you can see I have this ASRock Z97 Extreme6. So far, I haven't yet understood and clarified IF this mobo offers a reliable real-time VCore reading, or not. I've e-mailed ASRock support about this - still no answer.
> 
> But there must be a few people with these boards in here! How did they do it? By guessing?
> 
> ps: I own this mobo for approx. a week now - first time ever I've purchased something from ASRock. I'm seriously thinking of returning it...


I'm currently using the Extreme 4 and it does show the correct vcore with A-Tune, Coretemp, HWmonitor and all other monitoring programs. I did not use a multimeter to confirm but my OC voltages are very close to what most users are reporting so I have no reason to doubt them.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastEddieNYC*
> 
> I'm currently using the Extreme 4 and it does show the correct vcore with A-Tune, Coretemp, HWmonitor and all other monitoring programs. I did not use a multimeter to confirm but my OC voltages are very close to what most users are reporting so I have no reason to doubt them.


Thanks for your reply. The problem is that everybody says that what you (we) see is not the actual real-time VCore. It is the Core # VID. While other motherboard manufacturers, like Gigabyte and Asus I suppose, have managed to read the actual Vcore from "inside the Haswell", ASRock has not implemented that, at least on their Extreme series. And it is not just a BIOS update either, from what they say. It is a matter of motherboard design. I can provide you links, if you wish.

Personally, I feel trapped. I've bought this K processor to keep it for a few years, let's say three, and the lack of accuracy in one of the most fundamental values in overclocking, like the VCore, leaves me speechless. I've done this purchase kind of in a hurry, because I come from AMD. Last week my Sabertooth 990 FX R2.0 stopped functioning all of the sudden, so I dropped the AMD platform and passed on Intel. But this was done in a hurry. I didn't have the time to search for specific features etc.

Anyway.

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## asuindasun

Just got my 4790k in, anyone seen anything about batch L435B930? Putting it underwater tonight


----------



## Gregory14

I have batch L419, had good luck with it. Have not heard about L435. Good luck.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Batch numbers for Haswell's really don't matter. OC results really depend on just plain luck of getting an above average chip.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastEddieNYC*
> 
> Batch numbers for Haswell's really don't matter. OC results really depend on just plain luck of getting an above average chip.


this.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuindasun*
> 
> Just got my 4790k in, anyone seen anything about batch L435B930? Putting it underwater tonight


Highest week number I've seen so far.
Lets us know your results. I'd like to see if the newer fabricated versions are working better / cooler / more oc headroom.


----------



## asuindasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Highest week number I've seen so far.
> Lets us know your results. I'd like to see if the newer fabricated versions are working better / cooler / more oc headroom.


So after a few hours of playing with it and my 980 (now under water







) I've got the chip to...

4.7 HT 1.290V - stable for 100 passes of intel burn test high stress, ~74C
4.8 no HT 1.275V - stable for 50 passes of intel burn test, ~71C

Started prime but hit 80+ too quickly, figure that many passes of IBT is enough, will see if I crash gaming. Whats the max suggested voltage for these things, 1.30V?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuindasun*
> 
> So after a few hours of playing with it and my 980 (now under water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I've got the chip to...
> 
> 4.7 HT 1.290V - stable for 100 passes of intel burn test high stress, ~74C
> 4.8 no HT 1.275V - stable for 50 passes of intel burn test, ~71C
> 
> Started prime but hit 80+ too quickly, figure that many passes of IBT is enough, will see if I crash gaming. Whats the max suggested voltage for these things, 1.30V?


I feel like I should call the authorities for abusing the poor chip like that







Hopefully it is "game stable". I used cinebench, XTU for like 10 minutes, aida while I ate dinner, and beat the whole BF4 campaign on a saturday, then did a whole evening of crysis 3 on sunday and haven't crashed in a month. Much more fun than 100 passes at high. (But don't worry I am a former chip abuser as I made my 3570k 24 hour prime stable at 5ghz and 1.5v on air ~90°C)


----------



## Marc79

Max voltage is whatever you feel most comfortable with. I try to stay at or below 1.3v, my friend on the other hand runs his 4790k @4.8GHz with 1.39v.


----------



## TrevJonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Max voltage is whatever you feel most comfortable with. I try to stay at or below 1.3v, my friend on the other hand runs his 4790k @4.8GHz with 1.39v.


^^^ thats me @ 4.8&1.39 as well. works fine on a custom loop. I am contemplating a delid. I did my old 4770k and the temps were far more stable and less spikes but it was a dud. took me 1.36 just for 4.4ghz. ended up giving it to my brother in law when i upgraded to the 4790k since he doesn't OC it was great for him.


----------



## asuindasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I feel like I should call the authorities for abusing the poor chip like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it is "game stable". I used cinebench, XTU for like 10 minutes, aida while I ate dinner, and beat the whole BF4 campaign on a saturday, then did a whole evening of crysis 3 on sunday and haven't crashed in a month. Much more fun than 100 passes at high. (But don't worry I am a former chip abuser as I made my 3570k 24 hour prime stable at 5ghz and 1.5v on air ~90°C)


Lol I did the same to my 3770k... 4.9 @ 1.53V for ~10 months, few weeks of 5.0 @ 1.58v, the thermal headroom from delidding made me greedy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Max voltage is whatever you feel most comfortable with. I try to stay at or below 1.3v, my friend on the other hand runs his 4790k @4.8GHz with 1.39v.


Heard a lot of 1.3v, and got 4.83 stable (so far)


----------



## Marc79

He's also running custom loop, though way overkill (560 monsta + 360 monsta for cpu and 560 monsta for 2 x gpu's, 2 seperate loops for cpu and gpu's).


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> He's also running custom loop, though way overkill (560 monsta + 360 monsta for cpu and 560 monsta for 2 x gpu's, 2 seperate loops for cpu and gpu's).


I don't care if he runs his hoses through glaciers in antarctica, 100 passes is excessive. Plus It does the same damn calculation every pass, you do it 5 times you have done it 100. At least prime switches the load up.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> He's also running custom loop, though way overkill (560 monsta + 360 monsta for cpu and 560 monsta for 2 x gpu's, 2 seperate loops for cpu and gpu's).
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if he runs his hoses through glaciers in antarctica, 100 passes is excessive. Plus It does the same damn calculation every pass, you do it 5 times you have done it 100. At least prime switches the load up.
Click to expand...

not true .

not saying it is necessary as that is a personal choice. however although it does the same calculation this i believe explains well why

http://www.overclock.net/t/990229/stress-testing-warning/0_100#post_13127125


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not true .
> 
> not saying it is necessary as that is a personal choice. however although it does the same calculation this i believe explains well why
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/990229/stress-testing-warning/0_100#post_13127125


Thanks for the link. That is basic stuff, I get that. I was just kidding around with him. Anyways I have always required a higher vcore make it through prime than ibt. In my own personal experience, is that not yours?

Edit: when I say IBT I do 10 on max, sometimes extreme if I feel like it. And prime would be 12hr and if I like temps I will leave it while I go to work to make 24.


----------



## james111333

Hey, I have just got my 4790k, it seems pretty good as the stock VID is 1.152 and is currently rock stable at 4.8 @ 1.28v everything else is standard.

I lost track of the thread a while ago so was wondering if anyone could walk me through or point me in the right direction of a guide to all the little tweaks that might allow for a higher OC?

I'm not worried about additional voltage as I have overkill cooling but just need a nudge as to what to do next as I'm not sure I could handle 500 pages of catching up on the thread! 5GHz would be awesome but will a chip like mine ever reach that at ~1.4V? Is 1.4v considered too much even?

Thanks


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> In my system, please see my signature, when the core voltage is set to override there's no way that it will decrease. It always stays fixed even though the Core# frequencies decrease. I've just checked this with all C States on AUTO, then with S3 State enabled and finally, with all C States enabled. VCore stayed fixed all the time. Only when I've set it to Adaptive it started bouncing according to the core frequency. I have not tried OFFSET yet because I don't know exactly how it works.


I was wrong on this and I am here to correct it. Accept my apologies, please, I own this new platform (motherboard/processor) for less than 10 days - still A LOT to learn&#8230;

I have tested/checked my system's behavior according to the picture below, taken from this amazing guide!



What's shown in the picture works 100% on my system, all of the conditions work as described, with only one exception:

In Optimal Defaults and when I set the CPU Vcore voltage mode in Adaptive [Cache: Override] the last condition fails. I think this is normal. When CPU Vcore voltage mode (&Cache) are both set in Override mode, all of the conditions shown in the picture succeed.

I have tested all of them in Optimal Defaults (all Voltages on Auto), then with CPU Vcore voltage mode (and Cache) in Override and then with CPU Vcore voltage mode in Adaptive and Cache mode in Override.

Finally, for what it's worth, I should mention that it has not been clarified to me yet if Vcore, the real-time actual value, can be monitored in my system or not. I had a reply from ASRock's Technical support which can be seen here. I've asked for more info. Personally, I consider Vcore to be the VIN6 value from the latest beta of HWiNFO64, but this is not certified yet.


----------



## xXghostXx313

Can someone help me? i getting the whea uncorrectable error when overclocking to 4.2 on my i5 4690k at 1.185 volts. There is no error code after the error and idk what is the issue. Im guessing the psu is to low but i dont think so. I think it also might be some of the mobo settings. Just want a little help.
Noctua NH-D14
MSI Z97-GAMING 5 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Corsair Builder 600W 80+ Bronze
Evga Gtx 770


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXghostXx313*
> 
> Can someone help me? i getting the whea uncorrectable error when overclocking to 4.2 on my i5 4690k at 1.185 volts. There is no error code after the error and idk what is the issue. Im guessing the psu is to low but i dont think so. I think it also might be some of the mobo settings. Just want a little help.
> Noctua NH-D14
> MSI Z97-GAMING 5 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
> G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> Corsair Builder 600W 80+ Bronze
> Evga Gtx 770


Increase voltage, its too low.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james111333*
> 
> Hey, I have just got my 4790k, it seems pretty good as the stock VID is 1.152 and is currently rock stable at 4.8 @ 1.28v everything else is standard.
> 
> I lost track of the thread a while ago so was wondering if anyone could walk me through or point me in the right direction of a guide to all the little tweaks that might allow for a higher OC?
> 
> I'm not worried about additional voltage as I have overkill cooling but just need a nudge as to what to do next as I'm not sure I could handle 500 pages of catching up on the thread! 5GHz would be awesome but will a chip like mine ever reach that at ~1.4V? Is 1.4v considered too much even?
> 
> Thanks


Whats the stock VID on 4Ghz?
You can see that in the BIOS at the Voltage Monitor.

Looks like yours is similar to mine. Think its 1.008V for 4Ghz.


----------



## error-id10t

Can someone take little time to see how their chip behaves when using low multipliers (ie: x42 and x44 @ 1.15v) and Adaptive mode. I've just tried to test this for the Asrock dude but it's completely bizarre.

This is what I see.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1235672/official-hwinfo-32-64-thread/410#post_22983894


----------



## drnilly007

Yes but what are you trying to figure out? Vid or vcore. For me my actual vcore for the cpu itself is labeled under vcore0 for the same app. In HwMonitor it is under Vin 4


----------



## error-id10t

Me?

I've updated my post a fair bit to show why Adaptive does not make any sense. I'm not trying to figure out anything per-say, we were trying to understand if VIN6 (I think) was his vcore (I get vcore readings just fine).


----------



## EpicOtis13

Hey guys,
Today I was playing Planetside 2 on my new 4790k and i noticed i was getting no more that 25fps and around 15 in big battles. My Gpu is a 7970, and in game it says that my spu is the one at faut for the farme rate. Fps also doesn't change with graphcal settings at all. Is this normal?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Today I was playing Planetside 2 on my new 4790k and i noticed i was getting no more that 25fps and around 15 in big battles. My Gpu is a 7970, and in game it says that my spu is the one at faut for the farme rate. Fps also doesn't change with graphcal settings at all. Is this normal?


For a minute I was researching what an SPU was... seriously! lol. I fail

OK, is it possible you have your monitor connected to the onboard graphics? Sounds crazy but try setting the graphics in your BIOS to PCIE?


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> For a minute I was researching what an SPU was... seriously! lol. I fail
> 
> OK, is it possible you have your monitor connected to the onboard graphics? Sounds crazy but try setting the graphics in your BIOS to PCIE?


Didn't work







I don't know what to do


----------



## electro2u

But you have the monitor plugged into your graphics card instead of the ports on the motherboard I/O right?


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> But you have the monitor plugged into your graphics card instead of the ports on the motherboard I/O right?


yea I'm dumb but not that dumb


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Yes but what are you trying to figure out? Vid or vcore. For me my actual vcore for the cpu itself is labeled under vcore0 for the same app. In HwMonitor it is under Vin 4


Hello

What I am trying to figure out is IF my motherboard, the ASRock Z97 Extreme6, provides an accurate, real-time, reading of the Vcore value or not, and I would like to thank @error-id10t for his initiative and his contribution. There is a value called VIN6 in the latest beta of HWiNFO64 which approaches what ought to be the Vcore but I am not sure if this is the Vcore and the developer doesn't know either, because he doesn't have the schematics and the appropriate information to give VIN6 the name of Vcore. I have already e-mailed ASRock's Technical support but I have not got a clear answer. I've asked for further explanations. My current impression is that ASRock provides the real-time Vcore reading on its "higher" series of motherboards, like the OC Formula, but I don't know if the Extreme series has that sensor, too.

@error-id10t, later today I will run some similar tests, too.

I am not a native English speaker.

Thank you.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hello
> 
> What I am trying to figure out is IF my motherboard, the ASRock Z97 Extreme6, provides an accurate, real-time, reading of the Vcore value or not, and I would like to thank @error-id10t for his initiative and his contribution. There is a value called VIN6 in the latest beta of HWiNFO64 which approaches what ought to be the Vcore but I am not sure if this is the Vcore and the developer doesn't know either, because he doesn't have the schematics and the appropriate information to give VIN6 the name of Vcore. I have already e-mailed ASRock's Technical support but I have not got a clear answer. I've asked for further explanations. My current impression is that ASRock provides the real-time Vcore reading on its "higher" series of motherboards, like the OC Formula, but I don't know if the Extreme series has that sensor, too.
> 
> @error-id10t, later today I will run some similar tests, too.
> 
> I am not a native English speaker.
> 
> Thank you.


The only " Real-Time" voltage you are going to get is from a DMM and either read points on the mobo or off the socket. There is no software that is 100% accurate at reading vcore. This is why they put the read points on the mobo.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> The only " Real-Time" voltage you are going to get is from a DMM and either read points on the mobo or off the socket. There is no software that is 100% accurate at reading vcore. This is why they put the read points on the mobo.


Thanks for your reply, I am considering of purchasing a Multimeter, as well.

What I am struggling to figure out now though, is IF ASRock provides a Vcore value on my motherboard or if this does not exist at all on the Extreme series. In the OC Formula series they have it. Also, other manufacturers, like ASUS and Gigabyte I think, measure the VCore. How accurate is this, we cannot really know, but users accept it. It is better than nothing.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Thanks for your reply, I am considering of purchasing a Multimeter, as well.
> 
> What I am struggling to figure out now though, is IF ASRock provides a Vcore value on my motherboard or if this does not exist at all on the Extreme series. In the OC Formula series they have it. Also, other manufacturers, like ASUS and Gigabyte I think, measure the VCore. How accurate is this, we cannot really know, but users accept it. It is better than nothing.


ah okay. I understand. You have nothing in hwinfo, ect.,ect. that shows vcore - 1.***v. No label?, just vin6


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> ah okay. I understand. You have nothing in hwinfo, ect.,ect. that shows vcore - 1.***v. No label?, just vin6


No, unfortunately I do not. There is only this VIN6 there, and I am trying to figure out IF this is Vcore. You can see today's results in comparison with another person's, in this post.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> No, unfortunately I do not. There is only this VIN6 there, and I am trying to figure out IF this is Vcore. You can see today's results in comparison with another person's, in this post.


Have you tried other monitoring programs?? Like the one I use most is hwmonitor, from CPUID.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Have you tried other monitoring programs?? Like the one I use most is hwmonitor, from CPUID.


Yes, of course. I have all these programs and AIDA64, too. Here's HWMonitor 1.25 when Prime95, blend is running, on Optimal Defaults.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







As you can observe there is this VIN6 again. I use HWiNFO64 for a few years.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Yes, of course. I have all these programs and AIDA64, too. Here's HWMonitor 1.25 when Prime95, blend is running, on Optimal Defaults.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can observe there is this VIN6 again. I use HWiNFO64 for a few years.


Definitly a bug with the mobo. I see you have a vcore label, but .888 surely isn't the accurate voltage under load. The voltage at VIN6 of 1.216v would seem more appropriate with VID 1.192v, if you're running default.


----------



## james111333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Whats the stock VID on 4Ghz?
> You can see that in the BIOS at the Voltage Monitor.
> 
> Looks like yours is similar to mine. Think its 1.008V for 4Ghz.


Mines 1.05 @4ghz so not quite as low as yours, is it still good? I had another 4790k that was 1.20v which was terrible, Intel dropped the ball on that one!

Are there any guides to show me how to do all the minor tweaks to other voltages etc? Would they be enough to add another 200MHz If I really took the time? It will post at 5GHz, but certainly not stable at 5 right now.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Yes, of course. I have all these programs and AIDA64, too. Here's HWMonitor 1.25 when Prime95, blend is running, on Optimal Defaults.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can observe there is this VIN6 again. I use HWiNFO64 for a few years.


Figure I reply here instead of the other thread. Your last post shows the same result as what I see so I'm fairly confident VIN6 is your vcore reading and it's read correctly (as correctly as SW can, close enough).

You can't use "optimised" as that will use Adaptive and as soon as you use Adaptive, VID stops making sense. If you can't trust VID = BIOS value, then you can't trust vcore reading (in your case VIN6 reading) to figure out if it's right or not.

I did run all of those Adaptive tests with C states off/on and SVID disabled/enabled, no difference (except that vcore of course didn't go down anymore).

Adaptive raises VID automatically which is wrong (rather, too high) even at idle. Then it adds the 0.02v for both VID and vcore on top of that under load = now you see that 0.08v difference if you're still comparing against what you put in BIOS (which you can't because VID doesn't match it).

And you can't even agree with the above because a better/different chip than mine would probably not use / demand / over-write to the same VID value as what I see. Combine this with changing behaviour as we up the multiplier and voltage, it's completely useless.

Change to Manual and the VID starts behaving, no matter the chip you'll see the same exact value and it'll match your BIOS. It does not rise under load by 0.02v either, now only your vcore (VIN6) should rise by that small amount.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Guys I just looked in CPU-Z because I've been having some horiffic performance on my 4790k, and I found a small problem. Clockspeed of 800mhz and vcore of 1.744 in game and on the desktop. What should I do, This is my second 4790k thats broken on me with in 24hours of install. I'm starting to have very little confidence in intel, especially since having to deal with customer support is a hastle. Can anyone help?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Guys I just looked in CPU-Z because I've been having some horiffic performance on my 4790k, and I found a small problem. Clockspeed of 800mhz and vcore of 1.744 in game and on the desktop. What should I do, This is my second 4790k thats broken on me with in 24hours of install. I'm starting to have very little confidence in intel, especially since having to deal with customer support is a hastle. Can anyone help?


Are you on the latest bios for your motherbaord?

Try setting your windows power plan profile to performance and check cpuz again.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Guys I just looked in CPU-Z because I've been having some horiffic performance on my 4790k, and I found a small problem. Clockspeed of 800mhz and vcore of 1.744 in game and on the desktop. What should I do, This is my second 4790k thats broken on me with in 24hours of install. I'm starting to have very little confidence in intel, especially since having to deal with customer support is a hastle. Can anyone help?


Wow, that seems like some serious setting problems. What are doing in bios? Seems odd that this is happening to a second cpu????


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Figure I reply here instead of the other thread. Your last post shows the same result as what I see so I'm fairly confident VIN6 is your vcore reading and it's read correctly (as correctly as SW can, close enough).
> 
> You can't use "optimised" as that will use Adaptive and as soon as you use Adaptive, VID stops making sense. If you can't trust VID = BIOS value, then you can't trust vcore reading (in your case VIN6 reading) to figure out if it's right or not.
> 
> I did run all of those Adaptive tests with C states off/on and SVID disabled/enabled, no difference (except that vcore of course didn't go down anymore).
> 
> Adaptive raises VID automatically which is wrong (rather, too high) even at idle. Then it adds the 0.02v for both VID and vcore on top of that under load = now you see that 0.08v difference if you're still comparing against what you put in BIOS (which you can't because VID doesn't match it).
> 
> And you can't even agree with the above because a better/different chip than mine would probably not use / demand / over-write to the same VID value as what I see. Combine this with changing behaviour as we up the multiplier and voltage, it's completely useless.
> 
> Change to Manual and the VID starts behaving, no matter the chip you'll see the same exact value and it'll match your BIOS. It does not rise under load by 0.02v either, now only your vcore (VIN6) should rise by that small amount.


Thank you VERY much, +REP, I agree with you!
Tomorrow, most probably, I will have my first attempt to overclock this CPU. I will use Override mode for sure! Meaning, a fixed manual core voltage.

Now the only thing I can do is wait for a reply from ASRock's support. I hope they will clarify this matter to me.

Thanks!


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Guys I just looked in CPU-Z because I've been having some horiffic performance on my 4790k, and I found a small problem. Clockspeed of 800mhz and vcore of 1.744 in game and on the desktop. What should I do, This is my second 4790k thats broken on me with in 24hours of install. I'm starting to have very little confidence in intel, especially since having to deal with customer support is a hastle. Can anyone help?


On some boards CPU-z reads Input voltage (1.75V default) as VCore, you might want to check your VID / VCore with a different tool.
Constant 800MHz sound strange.. sure you didn't enable slow mode or something by accident?


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Wow, that seems like some serious setting problems. What are doing in bios? Seems odd that this is happening to a second cpu????


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> On some boards CPU-z reads Input voltage (1.75V default) as VCore, you might want to check your VID / VCore with a different tool.
> Constant 800MHz sound strange.. sure you didn't enable slow mode or something by accident?


I wouldn't know if i did i have my bios set to optimised defaults
it also says .786 as vcore in the bios
Edit: it appears to be locked at 800mhz because i"m in PS2 with ROG CPU-Z on which shows it ass being at .757vcore and 799.2-.5 mhz


----------



## RackdNStackd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> yea I'm dumb but not that dumb


is VSync on? Turn it off and make sure you're hardware rendering.


----------



## LostParticle

Okay, so today I am starting my first attempt ever to overclock my i7 4790K. My full system is in my signature. After reading a few things I have set my BIOS as shown in the screenshots. With these settings I have completed 5 rounds of the x264 stability test and 20 minutes of AIDA64's stability test.

Before starting my overnight stability test I am posting here my settings to hear your opinion/advice. All the Power saving features in my BIOS, the C-States etc, are left on AUTO. My DRAM is (manually set) at its factory defaults: 1866MHz, 8-9-9-24 , 2T @1.6V



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Thank you.


----------



## OkanG

Hi guys, loving my new i5 4690k.

What temps do you guys on air cooling get? I'm on a CM 412s, and temporarily overclocket the chip using the "EZ Tuning Wizard" on my motherboard, so it basically overclocked itself to 4487Mhz, but I'm getting pretty high temps.
What is safe for everyday use?


----------



## Gregory14

Quote:


> Before starting my overnight stability test I am posting here my settings to hear your opinion/advice.


I made comments about page 2 bios.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Hi guys, loving my new i5 4690k.
> 
> What temps do you guys on air cooling get? I'm on a CM 412s, and temporarily overclocket the chip using the "EZ Tuning Wizard" on my motherboard, so it basically overclocked itself to 4487Mhz, but I'm getting pretty high temps.
> What is safe for everyday use?


Yesterday never went above 56c, though I'm using power savings, but at 4.7GHz on AIO water. I'd say for every day 60's, 70's occasional max temps.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Hi guys, loving my new i5 4690k.
> 
> What temps do you guys on air cooling get? I'm on a CM 412s, and temporarily overclocket the chip using the "EZ Tuning Wizard" on my motherboard, so it basically overclocked itself to 4487Mhz, but I'm getting pretty high temps.
> What is safe for everyday use?


I would say it would depend on usage. What do you plan on doing. I would keep it under 70 for longevity.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I would say it would depend on usage. What do you plan on doing. I would keep it under 70 for longevity.


Mainly gaming. It doesn't go over the 60s when gaming, but it reaches the 90s during prime.. I guess it's time to reapply thermal paste.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Mainly gaming. It doesn't go over the 60s when gaming, but it reaches the 90s during prime.. I guess it's time to reapply thermal paste.


I wouldn't do that. I haven't looked at your air cooler but if you are cooling by air stay away from prime x264 is your friend.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I wouldn't do that. I haven't looked at your air cooler but if you are cooling by air stay away from prime x264 is your friend.


I'm not sure I understood the last part of your post, is there a program called x264 I should use instead of prime95 or? I Googled it, but all I get it blu-ray encoders and what not, lol. Prime always seemed like the best program to test stability and temps, why is it not so anymore?

Anyways, I've put it on stock frequency now, and I don't get much higher than 60C on the hottest core, so I guess it's fine. I'll just keep it like this for a while though.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I wouldn't do that. I haven't looked at your air cooler but if you are cooling by air stay away from prime x264 is your friend.


Here's 21 hours of prime on air with a single (CPU) fan at 1000 rpm. As I understand he's at 4500 too, it's not a big deal.

Edit: No delid.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I'm not sure I understood the last part of your post, is there a program called x264 I should use instead of prime95 or? I Googled it, but all I get it blu-ray encoders and what not, lol. Prime always seemed like the best program to test stability and temps, why is it not so anymore?
> 
> Anyways, I've put it on stock frequency now, and I don't get much higher than 60C on the hottest core, so I guess it's fine. I'll just keep it like this for a while though.


Nothing wrong with using prime. A lot of guys use x264 because you might be able to gain a couple 100 MHz out of your overclock versus prime. http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics Look for x264 here. Also might bump the base clock to 101 for a little added boost.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Here's 21 hours of prime on air with a single (CPU) fan at 1000 rpm. As I understand he's at 4500 too, it's not a big deal.
> 
> Edit: No delid.


Yeah I understand what you are saying and not saying you can't use it. Just merely advising that he might gain a little more MHz over his prime stable. His prime stable will restrict him due to cooling. The x264 might gain him more. My overclock is prime stable but with what is considered extreme water cooling. http://valid.x86.fr/r2zaql


----------



## LostParticle

Guys, just a quick question as I'm in the middle of the stress test! When we stress test for stability should we have those Power Saving features ON or OFF?! I'm talking about C1E, C3, C6/C7 and EIST. Right now I'm trying with all those turned off! Turbo is on.

?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Guys, just a quick question as I'm in the middle of the stress test! When we stress test for stability should we have those Power Saving features ON or OFF?! I'm talking about C1E, C3, C6/C7 and EIST. Right now I'm trying with all those turned off! Turbo is on.
> 
> ?


Shouldn't you have it set to whatever you will when you're going to use the computer with the current OC? I'd have it off personally


----------



## hotrod717

I enjoy watching these things. Prime95 and x264 are not the end all, be all. No one should feel compelled to burn and torture their CPU for the pure reason of satisfying some one else's idea of what is stable. It's a nice quick reference point, but doing that for 24, 12, even 4 hours is ridiculous. If you can do everything you normally do ( game, bench, encode, whatever) on your computer and suffer no ill effects,(bsod's, crashes, ect., ect.) It is stable for your purpose.
If your purpose is to thrash your CPU for 24 hours with a synthetic stress test, have fun, but don't perpetuate that everyone has to do that to"prove" their oc is stable.
"Little Trinket of Truth" - Be wary of who you're trying to please.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> If you can do everything you normally do ( game, bench, encode, whatever) on your computer and suffer no ill effects,(bsod's, crashes, ect., ect.) It is stable for your purpose.


The most realistic stress test is the load that the processor actually is subjected to in daily use. I've said that a few times in this thread









Nonetheless, looking at hwbot and other sites, many people do run synthetic stress tests. To each their own


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I enjoy watching these things. Prime95 and x264 are not the end all, be all. No one should feel compelled to burn and torture their CPU for the pure reason of satisfying some one else's idea of what is stable. It's a nice quick reference point, but doing that for 24, 12, even 4 hours is ridiculous. If you can do everything you normally do ( game, bench, encode, whatever) on your computer and suffer no ill effects,(bsod's, crashes, ect., ect.) It is stable for your purpose.
> If your purpose is to thrash your CPU for 24 hours with a synthetic stress test, have fun, but don't perpetuate that everyone has to do that to"prove" their oc is stable.
> "Little Trinket of Truth" - Be wary of who you're trying to please.


That's not my goal with stress testing. I just feel better when I know that it can handle Prime for say 20-30 minutes without reaching critical temperatures, even though I don't do anything near as intensive as that. Running Prime and seeing that I'm fine temp-wise after a good while just makes me less paranoid when I'm doing everyday tasks. It's probably safe to put it on 4,5Ghz, but the fact that it peaked on 95C on Prime just makes me feel bad.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> I made comments about page 2 bios.


Thank you, I appreciate your help!

I'm running the x264 Stability Test V2 right now. It is still in the beginning, at the 7th loop right now, but I think it's going well. A strange thing happened though...

Having the settings given on post #10003 I've completed 5 loops of this test, earlier today.
Few hours ago, when I started the test again I was getting BSODs with the exact same settings! I then disabled the Power Saving features that I mention above, in the BIOS, and so far everything seems to work.

Note: for those settings you are advising me to change, in case of instability, I'd like to say that I do not really know what they do, if they help or not. The only reason I've set them this way is the Help messages in my BIOS. For each one of these settings it says to enable or to set them accordingly, for better stability when overclocking.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Shouldn't you have it set to whatever you will when you're going to use the computer with the current OC? I'd have it off personally


Thanks for your reply









It is my 1st time overclocking this CPU, still don't know "anything", I will have to learn a lot, he-he









Until approximately two weeks ago though, when I was overclocking my AMD FX-8350 on an ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0, the instructions were to disable ALL power saving features in the BIOS, find our desired O/C, stability stress-test it with those OFF, and then enable those power saving features again, for every day usage. Perhaps it's the same with Intel. My current test still runs flawlessly with those disabled.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> The most realistic stress test is the load that the processor actually is subjected to in daily use. I've said that a few times in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, looking at hwbot and other sites, many people do run synthetic stress tests. To each their own


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> That's not my goal with stress testing. I just feel better when I know that it can handle Prime for say 20-30 minutes without reaching critical temperatures, even though I don't do anything near as intensive as that. Running Prime and seeing that I'm fine temp-wise after a good while just makes me less paranoid when I'm doing everyday tasks. It's probably safe to put it on 4,5Ghz, but the fact that it peaked on 95C on Prime just makes me feel bad.


Right on! Not saying it doesn't serve a purpose and it's anybody's prerogative to do what they like. But, when I start see people steered down the "prime95 or nothing path", feel I need to sometimes comment. Because inevitably you see the same people wondering why they start having bsod's a couple months down the road and ask why they need more voltage for their " prime stable" oc.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Right on! Not saying it doesn't serve a purpose and it's anybody's prerogative to do what they like. But, when I start see people steered down the "prime95 or nothing path", feel I need to sometimes comment. Because inevitably you see the same people wondering why they start having bsod's a couple months down the road and ask why they need more voltage for their " prime stable" oc.


Personally, I've run lots of prime, and I never degraded a chip with it. Using common sense goes a long way even when using prime95.

However, I never said (and never will say) anything along the line of prime or nothing. My quote for a realistic stress test is up there, and I think we both agree on that









Fun story, few months back when somebody posted a screen of my 3570k doing an hour of prime at 5000MHz and 1.18V in another thread, first thing I was asked by this thread's OP, "only 12 hours of prime95 will determine how good it really is"


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Personally, I've run lots of prime, and I never degraded a chip with it. Using common sense goes a long way even when using prime95.
> 
> However, I never said (and never will say) anything along the line of prime or nothing. My quote for a realistic stress test is up there, and I think we both agree on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun story, few months back when somebody posted a screen of my 3570k doing an hour of prime at 5000MHz and 1.18V in another thread, first thing I was asked by this thread's OP, "only 12 hours of prime95 will determine how good it really is"


Lol. I hear you. Common sense is key. It's when people take it to the extremes when things get out of whack. It isn't necessarily prime or any stress test that hurts, it's the sustained heat that the CPU would never see in any other situation that is detrimental and ultimately damages the chip. Why it fundamentally important that a temp monitoring program be used in conjunction with testing. Volts don't typically kill, heat does.


----------



## kahboom

4.8GHz 1.263v core, 4.4Ghz vring 1.225v with power savings on, 2133mhz dominator gt OC to 2400mhz, bought some kingston savage 2400mhz CL11 sticks can run them at 2933mhz overclocked with CL13 timings but score is worse than the dominators i have. Memory controller on these chips are far better than any amd chip ive ever used.


----------



## KnownDragon

So I will be honest a most of these guys are right. You don't have to be prime stable let alone x264 stable. I had a 3770k I used at 4.8 with out passing one stress test. I would do 12 hour if not more gaming sessions with my wife on rift and etc. I never had an issue with it. I do however use the windows one drive and saw when I upgraded to DC I7 it did matter about stability. You can be within range of semi (Gaming stable, Etc.) and not have the performance that the processor is meant to give you. When I upgraded to DC the wife got the Ivy I7. When trying to find the Max overclock on her system. I used the stability testing programs P95 and etc. Her performance in benchmarking was actually better at 4.5 then my barely semi stable 4.8. Reason I used them is because she knows very little of overclocking and just knows terms I will use when speaking with friends. When her system BSOD she freaks and I didn't want to have to go through this. In saying this yes you don't have to use test to find stability. Just because you throw a multi on and a volt and it doesn't blue screen does that mean that you have max performance of your processor?

We all have our own methods. You might find a few that agree if you are not prime your not stable. You might find a few that say x264 is the way to go. A few for AIDA and IXTU. You paid for performance don't lose it trying to skip testing. Benchmarks and other software that can help you find the max performance without all the torture. Just use sense when trying to reach your goal.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> You can be within range of semi (Gaming stable, Etc.) and not have the performance that the processor is meant to give you.


QFT

This is why I bother with stress testing to begin with, because I've seen settings that will let me run 3D benchmarks, but run slower than lower OC settings, and prime95 will pretty much immediately fail on settings like this. I don't even bother with 30 minutes of prime anymore. 24hours was never something I thought made any sense FOR ME, but if I ran something _like_ prime (heavy computations) 24/7 then... yeah.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> QFT
> 
> This is why I bother with stress testing to begin with, because I've seen settings that will let me run 3D benchmarks, but run slower than lower OC settings, and prime95 will pretty much immediately fail on settings like this. I don't even bother with 30 minutes of prime anymore. 24hours was never something I thought made any sense FOR ME, but if I ran something _like_ prime (heavy computations) 24/7 then... yeah.


I can find stability with xtu bench, then a few rounds of x264, I also run prime95 for a min or two. I run a lot of bench tests.

Multiple tests can be very effective.

No hours and hours of testing other than gaming.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I can find stability with xtu bench, then a few rounds of x264, I also run prime95 for a min or two. I run a lot of bench tests.
> 
> Multiple tests can be very effective.
> 
> No hours and hours of testing other than gaming.


same here, I run various tests briefly, Cinebench and XTU as primary, then 5 rounds of x264 (usually first 5 rounds are hardest) then normal gaming and usage. I also usually put a little higher vcore for daily use than resulting from stress testing, just to avoid unpleasant surprises in the middle of normal computer use under heavy load (when I need its stability most) or in future when it degrades a bit


----------



## Colin0912

I hope can test my over clock on mine soon couldn't Push my 3570k past 4.5 due to heat so be interesting to see difference in temps. Would faulty RAM cause artifacts using onboard GPU? Sorry to go off topic


----------



## mezmenir

Recently grabbed a 4790K, and so far it has sort of been a headache. It seems like it could be a winner, but it appears to hate my RAM, or I have missed something in the UEFI.

I am currently running these settings:

CPU Cores: 4.00 @ Stock Volts (HWINFO Load Voltage: 1.085v, VID: 1.06V), Auto
CPU Cache: 4.00 @ Stock Volts (HWINFO Load Voltage: 1.200~1.224V), Auto
RAM: JEDEC fallback profile of 1333 (667) @ 1.50v, Auto

It appears to be stable through even high stress, like IBT AVX with large problem sizes, and Prime95 Blend with 75% of RAM. Intel XTU and AIDA don't even get it warm.

However, when I set my RAM to 2133 or 2400, everything falls apart. I know the RAM is not bad, I have memtested it many a time, and used it for quite a while at 2200 C9 on my FX8350.
I have tried the usual things, increased RAM voltage to 1.70 (just incase), increased "System Agent" voltage (up to +250), tried higher VCore (up to 1.250) and VRing (up to 1.250) for the CPU. Nothing seems to fix the instability.
I have also checked all of the primary (and some of the secondary) timings, and they seem to be correct (XMP, and manual, tried both). Though Intel's tertiary timings are confusing, hah- motherboard auto for those.

It still runs an hour of AIDA64 stress and XTU just fine, and even smaller sets of IBT AVX. IBT AVX with a size of 1024M through 4096M passes 10+ runs. With the size up to 6144M, it starts to fail, and with 8192M it fails even faster.

Temps maxing out at 55C through "AVX Hell" testing, so it's not a temperature problem. Note: This is with the CPU and Cache still at stock speed, with turbo turned off.

Any insight into what might be wrong with my setup? Let me know if my information wasn't complete enough, hopefully covered everything.
Not that I need to be so stringently stable (else run stock







), I am just curious why this behavior exists for something simple, like adjusting the RAM. Hoping I didnt get one with a terrible IMC.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Recently grabbed a 4790K, and so far it has sort of been a headache. It seems like it could be a winner, but it appears to hate my RAM, or I have missed something in the UEFI.
> 
> I am currently running these settings:
> 
> CPU Cores: 4.00 @ Stock Volts (HWINFO Load Voltage: 1.085v, VID: 1.06V), Auto
> CPU Cache: 4.00 @ Stock Volts (HWINFO Load Voltage: 1.200~1.224V), Auto
> RAM: JEDEC fallback profile of 1333 (667) @ 1.50v, Auto
> 
> It appears to be stable through even high stress, like IBT AVX with large problem sizes, and Prime95 Blend with 75% of RAM. Intel XTU and AIDA don't even get it warm.
> 
> However, when I set my RAM to 2133 or 2400, everything falls apart. I know the RAM is not bad, I have memtested it many a time, and used it for quite a while at 2200 C9 on my FX8350.
> I have tried the usual things, increased RAM voltage to 1.70 (just incase), increased "System Agent" voltage (up to +250), tried higher VCore (up to 1.250) and VRing (up to 1.250) for the CPU. Nothing seems to fix the instability.
> I have also checked all of the primary (and some of the secondary) timings, and they seem to be correct (XMP, and manual, tried both). Though Intel's tertiary timings are confusing, hah- motherboard auto for those.
> 
> It still runs an hour of AIDA64 stress and XTU just fine, and even smaller sets of IBT AVX. IBT AVX with a size of 1024M through 4096M passes 10+ runs. With the size up to 6144M, it starts to fail, and with 8192M it fails even faster.
> 
> Temps maxing out at 55C through "AVX Hell" testing, so it's not a temperature problem. Note: This is with the CPU and Cache still at stock speed, with turbo turned off.
> 
> Any insight into what might be wrong with my setup? Let me know if my information wasn't complete enough, hopefully covered everything.
> Not that I need to be so stringently stable (else run stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), I am just curious why this behavior exists for something simple, like adjusting the RAM. Hoping I didnt get one with a terrible IMC.


Wrong thread n asking bunch of ppl who has no clue on ram stability.

Info needed
Mobo
Ram density
Ram Ic

First thing u need to find out based on ure tCL is ure tWCL n rtl/iol that goes with that ram speed

Btw vcssa doesnt cause a noboot scenario. Its just to stabilize ioa/iod.

ioa n iod needs to have a margin of difference. Generally at auto they are at ure cpu vid for 4790k.

Use iod to overcome a noboot scenario n its for ure rtl/iol

Ram timings generally the issue here is ure third set aka imc timings. Loosen them up.

Secondary timings only three timings are important.
tfaw, twr n twcl. Put the first two to max first. Tfaw is normally a combi of twtr n trrd formula

Twcl is totally ic n tcl based.

On asus boards skews will help stabilize secondary timings.

Tref is 7.8us n tref stick to a multiple of 16. To reduce tref u need skews n its also temp based so having ram cooler helps.

Test u will need is memtest hci in windows n prime95 27.9. Fft test 128 n 1344.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Wrong thread n asking bunch of ppl who has no clue on ram stability.
> 
> Info needed
> Mobo
> Ram density
> Ram Ic
> 
> First thing u need to find out based on ure tCL is ure tWCL n rtl/iol that goes with that ram speed n tWCL.
> 
> Btw vcssa doesnt cause a noboot scenario. Its just to stabilize ioa/iod.
> 
> ioa n iod needs to have a margin of difference. Generally at auto they are at ure cpu vid for 4790k.
> 
> Use iod to overcome a noboot scenario n its for ure rtl/iol
> 
> Ram timings generally the issue here is ure third set aka imc timings. Loosen them up.
> 
> Second only three timings are important.
> tfaw, twtr n twcl. Put the first two to max first. Tfaw is normally a combi of twtr n trrd formula
> 
> Twcl is totally ic n tcl based.
> 
> On asus boards skews will help stabilize secondary timings.


Thanks for the input, I will try messing with those to see if helps the IMC a little bit. I know this RAM is stable, just need to try getting it to play nice with Haswell-R








Motherboard is in system specs, and the RAM is 4x8GB of ADATA XPG2 2400. I have no clue what the IC layout is, tried looking for a datasheet the other day for some insight actually. ADATA's website didn't want to work for me.

Any suggestion for a proper thread?







Looked a little at the Gigabyte Haswell guide, but the RAM and board suggestions didn't exactly help much. Do you have a link to formulas for Haswell memory timings?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Thanks for the input, I will try messing with those to see if helps the IMC a little bit. I know this RAM is stable, just need to try getting it to play nice with Haswell-R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard is in system specs, and the RAM is 4x8GB of ADATA XPG2 2400. I have no clue what the IC layout is, tried looking for a datasheet the other day for some insight actually. ADATA's website didn't want to work for me.
> 
> Any suggestion for a proper thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looked a little at the Gigabyte Haswell guide, but the RAM and board suggestions didn't exactly help much. Do you have a link to formulas for Haswell memory timings?


taking a guess it should be some hynix.

ok that narrows things a bit.

hynix requires high tRFC.

i would do this first
set ure main timings and 2t for now.
set ure secondary timings as per XMP for 2400 (Check whether ure mobo can see the spd/xmp table of ure rams) Ure tWCL for ure tCL will be written there.

Loosen up all the third timings.

now u need to find the correct iod and RTL/IOL that goes with it. Ok because ure rams are not properly set ure IOD/IOA will be tricky. Theres a margin of difference needed with IOD generally being higher and u might find certain voltages will be a noboot scenario even-though is higher.

as for proper thread.. OCN RAM ADDICT club ofcourse.


----------



## cstkl1

ok can u show me ure spd table. do u have a option in ure bios to see the whole spd table and xmp table??


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> ok can u show me ure spd table. do u have a option in ure bios to see the whole spd table and xmp table??


This should do it right? The UEFI has the same list shown when I view the SPD profiles. Though of note, tWCL is not listed in the BIOS SPD list, and automatically sets itself to tCL - 2 (but shouldn't it be tCL - 2 or tCL - 3 anyway?). Command rate is "0", but I have manually set this to 2N for all of my testing.
Here's the full list from AIDA64


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> This should do it right? The UEFI has the same list shown when I view the SPD profiles. Though of note, tWCL is not listed in the BIOS SPD list, and automatically sets itself to tCL - 2 (but shouldn't it be tCL - 2 or tCL - 3 anyway?). Command rate is "0", but I have manually set this to 2N for all of my testing.
> Here's the full list from AIDA64


ok thats plenty of info there. looking at that tWCL no wonder ure not booting. Thats one super laxed timing. Norm for 2400 C11 is tWCL 9. Ures is 11.

ok so do this on timings


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> ok thats plenty of info there. looking at that tWCL no wonder ure not booting. Thats one super laxed timing. Norm for 2400 C11 is tWCL 9. Ures is 11.
> 
> ok so do this on timings


Hah, it does boot. I haven't had a problem with booting at all. Or memtest, or IXTU, or AIDA. It's simply that large sets of memory when mixed with Prime95 or Linpack, fail. Though, I will be playing with the timings a little more. Now that you mentioned the third set being more for the IMC.

And yeah, their tWCL is broken. It's supposed to be 8 or 9. I tried higher and it does not boot after that hah.


----------



## cstkl1

@mezmenir

RAM strap 100:100
RAM Speed 2400
Before this set VCSSA to 0.95v ( can reduce later)
Set IOA to 1.008 or 1.056.
Set IOD to 1.2 ( Can reduce later)
Vdimm 1.65v

Ok i just going to say all the settings based on that bios screent short starting from tCL. The only unknown here is the RTL/IOL pairing which need to be tested or sometimes the mobo gets it right the first time.
Main - 11,13,13,35,2N (Starting from tCL) ( First Screenshot)
Secondary - 16,314,6,10,10,33,8 ( Starting from tWR) (Second Screenshot) ( tREF/tcke actually belongs under secondary timings)
Third - (9360,6, 4,9,9,26,8,8,4,10,10,12,12,12)

See how ure stress test fares with this.

Once u stabilize. Mess with

Red ones basically lowest can boot is correct

Blue . this is the magic of 2400. Basically tRDRD 4 limit is up to 2400. 2600/2666 is very difficult unless with insane voltages for 24/7. Hence y their read speeds are lowered.

tWRDRD. to be safe just tWCL+tWR( what u set in bios which is 16.. so 25) Once u get ure voltages etc correct. It will revert back to lowest can boot as correct.

Ok some magic info for ppl on this thread. The Yellow. This affects temps on AVX. Norm =tCL+1. It doesnt really impact performance that much but u can lower ure stress test temps on large fft quite a bit but not on small fft.

Green. This affects PCIE/SATA and require vCSSA. On Asus its tied to DRAM CLK.

Also u may want to disable MRC fast boot and also ( i am not sure what that boot exit does)

tWCL is the same as long it boots .. is correct... so if 8 works then use 8. But its heavily tied to RTL/IOL pairing and IOD voltage.

test with Prime95 27.9 FFT 1344 or 28.5 1344. 27.9 is better for ram timings.
Best is with memtestHCI windows. Buy the pro. The deluxe wont test the imc timings/ related voltage properly as it is a boot disk)

End of 4790k ram guide. That was exhausting.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> @mezmenir
> 
> RAM strap 100:100
> RAM Speed 2400
> Before this set VCSSA to 0.95v ( can reduce later)
> Set IOA to 1.008 or 1.056.
> Set IOD to 1.2 ( Can reduce later)
> Vdimm 1.65v
> 
> Ok i just going to say all the settings based on that bios screent short starting from tCL. The only unknown here is the RTL/IOL pairing which need to be tested or sometimes the mobo gets it right the first time.
> Main - 11,13,13,35,2N (Starting from tCL) ( First Screenshot)
> Secondary - 16,314,6,10,10,33,8 ( Starting from tWR) (Second Screenshot) ( tREF/tcke actually belongs under secondary timings)
> Third - (9360,6, 4,9,9,26,8,8,4,10,10,12,12,12)
> 
> See how ure stress test fares with this.
> 
> Once u stabilize. Mess with
> 
> Red ones basically lowest can boot is correct
> 
> Blue . this is the magic of 2400. Basically tRDRD 4 limit is up to 2400. 2600/2666 is very difficult unless with insane voltages for 24/7. Hence y their read speeds are lowered.
> 
> tWRDRD. to be safe just tWCL+tWR( what u set in bios which is 16.. so 25) Once u get ure voltages etc correct. It will revert back to lowest can boot as correct.
> 
> Ok some magic info for ppl on this thread. The Yellow. This affects temps on AVX. Norm =tCL+1. It doesnt really impact performance that much but u can lower ure stress test temps on large fft quite a bit but not on small fft.
> 
> Green. This affects PCIE/SATA and require vCSSA. On Asus its tied to DRAM CLK.
> 
> Also u may want to disable MRC fast boot and also ( i am not sure what that boot exit does)
> 
> tWCL is the same as long it boots .. is correct... so if 8 works then use 8. But its heavily tied to RTL/IOL pairing and IOD voltage.
> 
> test with Prime95 27.9 FFT 1344 or 28.5 1344. 27.9 is better for ram timings.
> Best is with memtestHCI windows. Buy the pro. The deluxe wont test the imc timings/ related voltage properly as it is a boot disk)
> 
> End of 4790k ram guide. That was exhausting.


+Rep for the breakdown, wow. Thanks a bunch, I will try this as a starting point for my next attempt at this chip.
It also occurred to me while I was trying things, that I forgot to mention which way it actually failed. So far, 100% of the failure has been WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (BCC: 0x124)
And it only happens with Prime95 or Linpack, and only when using very large sets of memory. Other than that, it the rig actually acts surprisingly stable.

Back soon, time to go poke the RAM timing list some more


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> +Rep for the breakdown, wow. Thanks a bunch, I will try this as a starting point for my next attempt at this chip.
> It also occurred to me while I was trying things, that I forgot to mention which way it actually failed. So far, 100% of the failure has been WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (BCC: 0x124)
> And it only happens with Prime95 or Linpack, and only when using very large sets of memory. Other than that, it the rig actually acts surprisingly stable.
> 
> Back soon, time to go poke the RAM timing list some more


iod voltage /rtl/third ram timings can cause that. ( my chuckle moment when ppl always see 124 bsod thinking its always a vcore issue)

since ure also populating all ure dimms.

at ure phase config( asus is the digivrm.) for Ram phase set current to max like 130% with DRAM switching frequency at lowest normally 300 with full phase.

also hmm ure vid i think is 1.056v is always a additional of 0.008 so i would try [email protected] with cache [email protected]


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> iod voltage /rtl/third ram timings can cause that. ( my chuckle moment when ppl always see 124 bsod thinking its always a vcore issue)
> 
> since ure also populating all ure dimms.
> 
> at ure phase config( asus is the digivrm.) for Ram phase set current to max like 130% with DRAM switching frequency at lowest normally 300 with full phase.
> 
> also hmm ure vid i think is 1.056v is always a additional of 0.008 so i would try [email protected] with cache [email protected]


I'll be honest, at first I thought it could be related to VRing- I only upped VCore to make sure that my chip wasn't just bad. It seemed like VRing helped it a little as it was more stable, but so far, hasn't actually fixed it. *Also, is VRing stock the same as the CPU VID stock?* Because my board auto-sets the VRing to 1.2 (+/-), and in HWINFO it reads 1.224 under load. Kind of made me wonder, since other things I've seen point to 1.2V being range for a big overclock (earlier 4770K though).

How does RTL actually work? I've seen mine end up on some really random values sometimes. Like 48, 46, 51, 50. So on and so forth, just an example. Other times, 48, 48, 47, 47.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> I'll be honest, at first I thought it could be related to VRing- I only upped VCore to make sure that my chip wasn't just bad. It seemed like VRing helped it a little as it was more stable, but so far, hasn't actually fixed it. *Also, is VRing stock the same as the CPU VID stock?* Because my board auto-sets the VRing to 1.2 (+/-), and in HWINFO it reads 1.224 under load. Kind of made me wonder, since other things I've seen point to 1.2V being range for a big overclock (earlier 4770K though).
> 
> How does RTL actually work? I've seen mine end up on some really random values sometimes. Like 48, 46, 51, 50. So on and so forth, just an example. Other times, 48, 48, 47, 47.


A lower than B by 1 and Both As are the same and both B's are the same.

IOL all are same value for 4gb stick and for 8gb dimms B is normally 1 value more than A

4790k cache multiplier 40 ure vid. which is 1.056v. so a fair start is cpu 42/cache 40 at 1.056v for ure case. ioa 1.008v/iod 1.156v, vcssa 0.95v should be enough for u to mess with the rest of the timings until u find the correct one.

normal on the cache but doesnt really do anything. Vccin affects cache voltage the most.

Theres a few difference between 4770k and 4790k.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Wrong thread n asking bunch of ppl who has no clue on ram stability.


...lol


----------



## LostParticle

Hi people, just a simple quick question, I don't have time Googling right now:

- When said that the MAX Vcore we can use is 1.45V do they mean that the maximum Vcore value I can set in the BIOS is 1.45V or that this is the max we should see in a monitoring tool, when stress testing?

Thank you


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hi people, just a simple quick question, I don't have time Googling right now:
> 
> - When said that the MAX Vcore we can use is 1.45V do they mean that the maximum Vcore value I can set in the BIOS is 1.45V or that this is the max we should see in a monitoring tool, when stress testing?
> 
> Thank you


For 24/7 use, I'd stay within 1.35V. However, that's not set in stone, 1.351V won't insta-kill your chip. Neither will 1.45V. Keeping your temperatures in check is more important than some arbitrary voltage limit you set yourself.

Now, back to the voltage question:
I set an Override of 1.238 in BIOS, CPU-Z shows a VID of 1.237, the VCore sensor in Formula Drive measures 1.248V, and at the board's v-probe I measure 1.250V with my multimeter.

A question of faith I'd call it. If you're an optimist, believe 1.237V, if not, believe the 1.250V


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> For 24/7 use, I'd stay within 1.35V. However, that's not set in stone, 1.351V won't insta-kill your chip. Neither will 1.45V. Keeping your temperatures in check is more important than some arbitrary voltage limit you set.


On a cpu that only costs $60 I say push it to 1.45v or more. But not my i7.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> For 24/7 use, I'd stay within 1.35V. However, that's not set in stone, 1.351V won't insta-kill your chip. Neither will 1.45V. Keeping your temperatures in check is more important than some arbitrary voltage limit you set yourself.
> 
> Now, back to the voltage question:
> I set an Override of 1.238 in BIOS, CPU-Z shows a VID of 1.237, the VCore sensor in Formula Drive measures 1.248V, and at the board's v-probe I measure 1.250V with my multimeter.
> 
> A question of faith I'd call it. If you're an optimist, believe 1.237V, if not, believe the 1.250V


Thanks for your answer.

I've taken this "1.45V" max Vcore from this guide, it's not something I've arbitrarily set by myself.

I've tested my chip a bit, to discover its behavior, and here are the results:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The reason I asked about the max Vcore is because I am thinking of trying with 1.42V or even 1.43V, in the BIOS. This will rise to 1.45 - 1.46V, when running the x264 test. Is this safe then, considering the temperatures are OK?

And one off topic question: how have you managed to measure the actual Vcore, with a multimeter? I was interested in purchasing one myself, but they told me that:

_" [A digital] Multimeter wouldn't do much if Z87/Z97 board doesn't have voltage read points. Because the vcore and others are reported by FIVR, if you try to measure the voltage at caps like people did for Z77 ASRock boards, you will get whatever you set VRIN at"_

Now the "Vcore-matter" with the ASRock Z97 Extreme series motherboards has been clarified/resolved, but if there's a way to measure that with a multimeter, too, I will consider it.

Thank you.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> _" [A digital] Multimeter wouldn't do much if Z87/Z97 board doesn't have voltage read points. Because the vcore and others are reported by FIVR, if you try to measure the voltage at caps like people did for Z77 ASRock boards, you will get whatever you set VRIN at"_


Spot on. However I'm using the ASRock Z97 OC Formula which has the voltage read points - opposed to the Extreme boards.
How accurate of a reading I get from that v-probe is another question. Pretty sure this is not the holy grail either since VCore is generated on-chip.

Prime 27.9 is what you should be using UNLESS you absolutely need all core FMA3 stability.

I'll repeat, keep your temperatures in check. This becomes more important the further you go beyond stock clock.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> A lower than B by 1 and Both As are the same and both B's are the same.
> 
> IOL all are same value for 4gb stick and for 8gb dimms B is normally 1 value more than A
> 
> 4790k cache multiplier 40 ure vid. which is 1.056v. so a fair start is cpu 42/cache 40 at 1.056v for ure case. ioa 1.008v/iod 1.156v, vcssa 0.95v should be enough for u to mess with the rest of the timings until u find the correct one.
> 
> normal on the cache but doesnt really do anything. Vccin affects cache voltage the most.
> 
> Theres a few difference between 4770k and 4790k.


This thing is just being a nightmare. Your settings, and a few tweaks helped, but I am just thinking it may not be possible with these DIMMs, at least, not 4 of them. I might try slapping in my old trusty Samsung HYK-0 just to give the IMC a real speed test at 2133 or so (want to make sure it can at least do that).

On a side note, I reset everything to default (to clear the RAM stuff), and did your other suggestion and set 4.2 @ 1.05V with cache at 4.0 @ 1.05V, and it's very handily passing IBT AVX at these clocks. Temps are even better, topping out at 50C. That is fixed voltage though... Kind of like my chip to throttle when it's idle







... but setting voltage to adaptive on my board is apparently useless.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Spot on. However I'm using the ASRock Z97 OC Formula which has the voltage read points - opposed to the Extreme boards.
> How accurate of a reading I get from that v-probe is another question. Pretty sure this is not the holy grail either since VCore is generated on-chip.


Ah, I see... So my board does not have those V read points... Okay, no problem. I will also ask the Tech support, though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Prime 27.9 is what you should be using UNLESS you absolutely need all core FMA3 stability.
> 
> I'll repeat, keep your temperatures in check. This becomes more important the further you go beyond stock clock.


Yes, yes, I do, thanks for your observation









I was testing with the latest Prime95 until the Core Max temp, in HWiNFO64, was 80C or so. Then I started using the x264 test. Besides that, and besides sitting there and observing it, I have two alerts in HWiNFO64, for the time being:

1) IF Core Max >= 90C then Shutdown computer
2) IF Vcore >= 1.45 then shutdown computer.

Extreme precaution I am taking with the Voltage!! I WILL download Prime95 27.9 though








I used Prime with my AMD all the time









So, guys... *Can I set 1.42V or 1.43V in the BIOS then?*
I'd LOVE to have that 4.8 pass 5 loops of the x264!!

Note: one of these days I will purchase Intel's plan for overclocking. I don't remember its name now.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> This thing is just being a nightmare. Your settings, and a few tweaks helped, but I am just thinking it may not be possible with these DIMMs, at least, not 4 of them. I might try slapping in my old trusty Samsung HYK-0 just to give the IMC a real speed test at 2133 or so (want to make sure it can at least do that).
> 
> On a side note, I reset everything to default (to clear the RAM stuff), and did your other suggestion and set 4.2 @ 1.05V with cache at 4.0 @ 1.05V, and it's very handily passing IBT AVX at these clocks. Temps are even better, topping out at 50C. That is fixed voltage though... Kind of like my chip to throttle when it's idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but setting voltage to adaptive on my board is apparently useless.


32 gb of ram at 2400mhz? Thats asking a lot of the imc.
Try pulling out two dimms for a bit and see what that cpu can actually do.

My ram is severly limited at 4.7ghz. I have 2x 4gb of the adata xpg v2 2400mhz. I can run it at 2800mhz at 4.6 but 4.7 forces me to pull it back to xmp.

Not sure why you want 32gb anyway but it will probably just need to be lowered to 1866 or so to allow headroom.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 32 gb of ram at 2400mhz? Thats asking a lot of the imc.
> Try pulling out two dimms for a bit and see what that cpu can actually do.
> 
> My ram is severly limited at 4.7ghz. I have 2x 4gb of the adata xpg v2 2400mhz. I can run it at 2800mhz at 4.6 but 4.7 forces me to pull it back to xmp.
> 
> Not sure why you want 32gb anyway but it will probably just need to be lowered to 1866 or so to allow headroom.


So far, it can't run IBT AVX at all, at any clock above 1333. Even with CPU and CPU Ring/Cache at 100% stock settings. 1333 is completely fine, any higher and large problem sizes fail. Always WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR when it does fail. Every time.

Note; my FX8350 ran this same set of DIMMs at 2200 C9 for months. It's not the RAM being broken







I wonder if there is something to do with this board, or it's BIOS by chance.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> So far, it can't run IBT AVX at all, at any clock above 1333. Even with CPU and CPU Ring/Cache at 100% stock settings. 1333 is completely fine, any higher and large problem sizes fail. Always WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR when it does fail. Every time.
> 
> Note; my FX8350 ran this same set of DIMMs at 2200 C9 for months. It's not the RAM being broken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if there is something to do with this board, or it's BIOS by chance.


this could be a mobo issue as you said.

Try only populating 2 slots and see what happens.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> this could be a mobo issue as you said.
> 
> Try only populating 2 slots and see what happens.


Will do; though I don't know how to solve this problem in the long run. 32GB is nice, but even so, is just not enough, haha. With DDR4 coming around now, I don't really want to have to buy more DDR3, you know? Also don't want to replace my brand new processor for one that supports DDR4 haha.

On a side note, how does apdative voltage work? I can't seem to get it to undervolt at all. Or is that by design? For example, using adaptive at 42x multiplier gives me 1.23v. Running adaptive at any multiplier on the ring gives me a ring voltage of 1.20v and very clearly, the chip doesn't need that kind of voltage for 42/40. Sorry, been a while since I've had an Intel box. Penryn days, ha.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> This thing is just being a nightmare. Your settings, and a few tweaks helped, but I am just thinking it may not be possible with these DIMMs, at least, not 4 of them. I might try slapping in my old trusty Samsung HYK-0 just to give the IMC a real speed test at 2133 or so (want to make sure it can at least do that).
> 
> On a side note, I reset everything to default (to clear the RAM stuff), and did your other suggestion and set 4.2 @ 1.05V with cache at 4.0 @ 1.05V, and it's very handily passing IBT AVX at these clocks. Temps are even better, topping out at 50C. That is fixed voltage though... Kind of like my chip to throttle when it's idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but setting voltage to adaptive on my board is apparently useless.


Adaptive on 4790k always is based on 44 multi for cpu. If u set adaptive n leave it at (-) 0.016 offset with additional 0.016. Set ure multi to 45. N cache u need to adaptive (+) 0.048 with additional 0.016 for multi 43.
So for ure 42/40 we need to set cpu (-) 0.160 with addional 0.016 n cache (-) 0.096 with additional 0.048.

Dude dont give up. Thats the way of auto overclockers. Ure issue is 90% because of rtl n iod pairing. Bump iod to +0.008 n ioa to -0.008 with vcssa +0.144. Did u set full phase n current max with lowest switching frequency on ure rams?? .

Ure rtl is messed up for sure. I suspect it shld be 44 or 45 on A with 45 or 46 on B with iol 4 on A n iol 5 on B.

I really dont see why 32gb 2400 is hard.
Ddr4. U wont be seeing me buying it until ddr4 4800mhz c17 32gb comes out.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Adaptive on 4790k always is based on 44 multi for cpu. If u set adaptive n leave it at (-) 0.016 offset with additional 0.016. Set ure multi to 45. N cache u need to adaptive (+) 0.048 with additional 0.016 for multi 43.
> So for ure 42/40 we need to set cpu (-) 0.160 with addional 0.016 n cache (-) 0.096 with additional 0.048.
> 
> Dude dont give up. Thats the way of auto overclockers. Ure issue is 90% because of rtl n iod pairing. Bump iod to +0.192. Above this i dont recommend unless on delid etc. i havent killed any 4790k but there was plenty on 4770k on m6e on ram clocking.
> 
> Ure rtl is messed up for sure. I suspect it shld be 44 or 45 on A with 45 or 46 on B with iol 4 on A n iol 5 on B.
> 
> I really dont see why 32gb 2400 is hard.
> Ddr4. U wont be seeing me buying it until ddr4 4800mhz c17 32gb comes out.


Interesting, I'll have to play with adaptive more. I've tried many different combinations of "Adaptive Voltage" and "Offset", but none of them seem to matter. Unless increasing them, then they work fine haha.

Not giving up is a problem I have, I am kind of OCD, and will probably fight with this until I somehow make it work, eventually. IOL on B should be 1 clock more than A? Interesting. The board's auto-detection with your settings set the RTL to 46 on A, and 47 on B. But both IOL were set to 4. Think I should manually try adjusting the IOL?

Edit: And about RAM phase control, my board doesn't have the ASUS Digi+ or similar. There is no phase/switch control for RAM.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Interesting, I'll have to play with adaptive more. I've tried many different combinations of "Adaptive Voltage" and "Offset", but none of them seem to matter. Unless increasing them, then they work fine haha.
> 
> Not giving up is a problem I have, I am kind of OCD, and will probably fight with this until I somehow make it work, eventually. IOL on B should be 1 clock more than A? Interesting. The board's auto-detection with your settings set the RTL to 46 on A, and 47 on B. But both IOL were set to 4. Think I should manually try adjusting the IOL?


do not bother with adaptive voltage.

Use Manual with all cstates enabled. Adaptive will send voltages dangerously high when a avx load is applied.

Manual with cstates is the suggested way to get vcore to drop.

Also only monitor vcore with hwinfo as cpuz and hwmonitor will report vid not vcore.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> do not bother with adaptive voltage.
> 
> Use Manual with all cstates enabled. Adaptive will send voltages dangerously high when a avx load is applied.
> 
> Manual with cstates is the suggested way to get vcore to drop.
> 
> Also only monitor vcore with hwinfo as cpuz and hwmonitor will report vid not vcore.


Yeah, am using HWINFO, because it also shows the Nuvoton sensors list. Though, in fixed mode, even with C-States, my vCore does not go down when idle. The clock multipliers drop to 8x, but the voltage remains 1.05

Edit: According to HWINFO with tests I've done personally, it adds about 25mV give or take when using adaptive at stock settings, while running IBT AVX.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Interesting, I'll have to play with adaptive more. I've tried many different combinations of "Adaptive Voltage" and "Offset", but none of them seem to matter. Unless increasing them, then they work fine haha.
> 
> Not giving up is a problem I have, I am kind of OCD, and will probably fight with this until I somehow make it work, eventually. IOL on B should be 1 clock more than A? Interesting. The board's auto-detection with your settings set the RTL to 46 on A, and 47 on B. But both IOL were set to 4. Think I should manually try adjusting the IOL?
> 
> Edit: And about RAM phase control, my board doesn't have the ASUS Digi+ or similar. There is no phase/switch control for RAM.


I found 8gb density dimm prefered that. Could be wrong for ure sticks but generally yup.
Rtl is amazing. Once u find it. Everything will suddenly end up working at lower voltage etc. my 4.7 setting is really close to a power saving settings. The 4.8 is still a yoyo.

Btw @Wirerat. Adaptive on 4790k is different. The vid table max is 44. Ure so scared to test things out because of whay u learned in 4770k. 4790k i totally discarded everything about 4770k. Test adaptive.

I am running adaptive just fine and it hits the load voltage same as manual on equivalent stress test which is everything imaginable i can pass it without having am excuse of one dont need to run this n that.

Try adaptive since our vid is the same.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Yeah, am using HWINFO, because it also shows the Nuvoton sensors list. Though, in fixed mode, even with C-States, my vCore does not go down when idle. The clock multipliers drop to 8x, but the voltage remains 1.05
> 
> Edit: According to HWINFO with tests I've done personally, it adds about 25mV give or take when using adaptive at stock settings, while running IBT AVX.


sounds like u have cstates set to auto. They must be enabled/c7.

Can u screenshot hwinfo vcores?

@ cstkl1. I have tested adaptive on the 4790k. I can make it add .1v when I run stress tests.

My asus boards treat the 4790k no different. If any offset is set it even adds the .1v while its booting up.

I tested it repeatedly. Every bios update I try it out again.

I really think it has to do with ur mobo.

Just like aerotracks being able to run super low input voltages. That is a mobo characteristic.

My motherboard always boosts the .100v synthetic AVX. There is no way around it.


----------



## aerotracks

So what's adaptive supposed to do override doesn't already?

Got a new chip








http://abload.de/image.php?img=cinebench_2400c10_2o6xg0.png


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> So what's adaptive supposed to do override doesn't already?


Well... it's the official way of allowing low-power voltages. They certainly wouldn't have removed it. Some settings seem to make it inoperable as an option as well. I'm really not clear on WHY that even works for some of our boards... but it does work on the z87 and z97 Hero boards at the very least. It seems like it shouldn't be stable but it is rock solid.

Grats on new chip!


----------



## aerotracks

You get that with override already. That's what C states are for.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=overridegcose.png


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> You get that with override already. That's what C states are for.


You and I do. But a lot of boards simply lock the voltage using Manual/Override Vcore. These are the people that sound mystified when we talk about this.


----------



## aerotracks

I saw a screenshot of the ASRock A-Tuning utility today. Simply showed the VID as "Core Voltage". That's just bad.
No wonder people aren't seeing a voltage drop in idle with override.

It gets pretty confusing there, I agree.


----------



## mezmenir

After some thorough testing with the adaptive and fixed settings, I can confirm that it is just a reporting problem with this board. It does throttle down when using a fixed voltage, it just took me a few attempts to figure out which sensor in HWINFO was actually the VCore. Sadly, I do not have a per-core VCore reading, only per-core VID.

With this particular board, VIN6 @ Nuvoton NCT6791D is the actual VCore, and VIN12 @ Nuvoton NCT6791D is the VRing.

I've know that 12 was the VRing for a while, from other tests, but just figured out 6. And it does drop at idle when using C-States. Need to further test with turbo multiplier increases still, this was done at 40/40 multipliers.



Taken with Linpack running, for the express purpose of trying to figure out which sensors went where. Still think VIN10 is garbage data, though.


----------



## mezmenir

Update for clarity, this is with these settings:

CPU Voltage: Override @ 1.100V
Ring Voltage: Override @ 1.100V
Core/Cache Multipliers at 40x
Turbo/EIST: Enabled
C1E, C3, C6, C7: Enabled
Package C State: C7


----------



## USlatin

With that in mind I looked back at the "Vcore0, Vcore1, Vcore2 and Vcore3" voltage readings in HWiNFO under Nuvotron NCT6791D. I noticed them before and mentioned them but nobody replied about them. Thing is few people have my board so not a lot of knowledge out there, or hard to come by anyway

(Vcore3 is all alone a little higher up for some reason)



With voltage set to manual 1.168V and C-States engaged I get a max of 1.184V at load on those sensors, and a minimum of 0.752V. It is bothering me cause 1.184V is not 1.168V, but it is close and maybe the reading is off by 0.016V, but that would mean that my voltage IS dropping down to 0.736V which would make me a happy camper...


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> With that in mind I looked back at the "Vcore0, Vcore1, Vcore2 and Vcore3" voltage readings in HWiNFO under Nuvotron NCT6791D. I noticed them before and mentioned them but nobody replied about them. Thing is few people have my board so not a lot of knowledge out there, or hard to come by anyway
> 
> (Vcore3 is all alone a little higher up for some reason)
> 
> 
> 
> With voltage set to manual 1.168V and C-States engaged I get a max of 1.184V at load on those sensors, and a minimum of 0.752V. It is bothering me cause 1.184V is not 1.168V, but it is close and maybe the reading is off by 0.016V, but that would mean that my voltage IS dropping down to 0.736V which would make me a happy camper...


I wish mine had the same implementation for the Nuvoton chipset, I believe this board is only reporting Core 0's voltage, and the min is 0.0V because the core goes into off state at C7. I THINK. Correct me if I am wrong?
Edit: Mine also overshoots the manual voltage slightly. Around 12~15mV for me. At least, it reads that much higher than what I set as "Override".

OT:

On a side note, I managed to get my 32GB kit running stable! Thank you @cstkl1 for the information. The RFC just needed a little loosening, and I tweaked the voltage for the rails a touch. Running XMP (11-13-13-35) at 2400, with the RFC at 363. VCCSA is at +50 (0.90V), CPU IO D is at +100 (1.10V) and CPU IO A is at +50 (1.05V). Managed to pass some loops of IBT AVX at 8192M allocation size, where as before it would fail almost instantly at this size. This makes me happy, now to fine tune for slightly better performance, that and actually OC the CPU finally haha.









Timings (rough, but stable)


----------



## USlatin

Thing is the voltages are either not Vcore or not reading right because my true voltage has to be 1.168V since that is what my chip is expected to run 4.4 stable and it is exactly what will give me a stable 4.4 so I have to have a true 1.168V running through the CPU


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Timings (rough, but stable)


Just out of curiosity, was it a 4x8GB kit packaged all together (in other words, a matched quad-channel kit)?

And yeah, cstkl is amazingly intuitive with RAM. Most of it goes right over my head.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> Thing is the voltages are either not Vcore or not reading right because my true voltage has to be 1.168V since that is what my chip is expected to run 4.4 stable and it is exactly what will give me a stable 4.4 so I have to have a true 1.168V running through the CPU


Well I am definitely no expert with Intel hah, I have no idea what it could be then. But I do notice that mine reads slightly higher as well. For example, when I have 1.100 VID set as the override, that "VCore" sensor, shows 1.120V with an AVX test going. It's strange indeed, and no I am not accidently adaptive, hah. As for you board, no clue man.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, was it a 4x8GB kit packaged all together (in other words, a matched quad-channel kit)?
> 
> And yeah, cstkl is amazingly intuitive with RAM. Most of it goes right over my head.


It was not a single kit, I bought them as 2, 2x8 kits. They came with serial numbers rather close together, and same manufacturing date, so I would say it's a lucky buy haha. They ran wonderfully with my FX (albeit locked at 2200 because of the IMC), and now they are running solid 2400 on the Haswell


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Well I am definitely no expert with Intel hah, I have no idea what it could be then. But I do notice that mine reads slightly higher as well. For example, when I have 1.100 VID set as the override, that "VCore" sensor, shows 1.120V with an AVX test going. It's strange indeed, and no I am not accidently adaptive, hah. As for you board, no clue man.
> It was not a single kit, I bought them as 2, 2x8 kits. They came with serial numbers rather close together, and same manufacturing date, so I would say it's a lucky buy haha. They ran wonderfully with my FX (albeit locked at 2200 because of the IMC), and now they are running solid 2400 on the Haswell


that is normal. Under load with manual set it can add up to .020v


----------



## mfdoom7

i have my i5 4690k while now http://valid.x86.fr/ps7nme addme


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> that is normal. Under load with manual set it can add up to .020v


That's good to know, does the cache/ring follow the same rule by design? Because it appears to on my board.

One more RAM question: Running 1.725v DIMM wont kill Haswell, correct? I mean, OC guides seem to think it's alright. Not worried about the RAM, concerned about the CPU IMC.

Edit: Reasoning, got the tRFC down to 320 and tightened up a few of the tertiary delays. Needs slightly more vDIMM to run large problem sizes.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> That's good to know, does the cache/ring follow the same rule by design? Because it appears to on my board.
> 
> One more RAM question: Running 1.725v DIMM wont kill Haswell, correct? I mean, OC guides seem to think it's alright. Not worried about the RAM, concerned about the CPU IMC.
> 
> Edit: Reasoning, got the tRFC down to 320 and tightened up a few of the tertiary delays. Needs slightly more vDIMM to run large problem sizes.


i dont get a active cache voltage on any of my boards. It just shows whats I set in bios like the vid does for vcore.


----------



## slynann

Hello there. So reacently i bought a i5 4690k and the asus z97-a mb, but i am not albe to achive the overclock that i want, im currently running with the multiplyer set at 36 with a core voltage of 1.25v, the goal would be to set the multiplier to 45 but im not able to go past 36 even if i raise the voltage. is there any setting that i need to disable or am i just incredibly unlucky with my CPU. Im using the latest bios. If anyone of you guys have ran into this problem or might have the answer i would love a replay.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slynann*
> 
> Hello there. So reacently i bought a i5 4690k and the asus z97-a mb, but i am not albe to achive the overclock that i want, im currently running with the multiplyer set at 36 with a core voltage of 1.25v, the goal would be to set the multiplier to 45 but im not able to go past 36 even if i raise the voltage. is there any setting that i need to disable or am i just incredibly unlucky with my CPU. Im using the latest bios. If anyone of you guys have ran into this problem or might have the answer i would love a replay.


set cache to manual. Set cache multiple to 35. Set cache voltage to manual and 1.150v.

Then try overclocking the core again. If cache was on auto it will severly limit the oc.


----------



## slynann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> set cache to manual. Set cache multiple to 35. Set cache voltage to manual and 1.150v.
> 
> Then try overclocking the core again. If cache was on auto it will severly limit the oc.


Thanks for the reply! i tried your suggestion but i was not able to boot when the voltage was limited to either 1,150, 1.160 or 1.170. but i was able to boot if i set to auto and with the multiplier at 35


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slynann*
> 
> Thanks for the reply! i tried your suggestion but i was not able to boot when the voltage was limited to either 1,150, 1.160 or 1.170. but i was able to boot if i set to auto and with the multiplier at 35


well as long as cache multiple is locked at 35 the voltage on auto will be ok for now.


----------



## slynann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> well as long as cache multiple is locked at 35 the voltage on auto will be ok for now.


but that didnt fix the problem im still not able to boot with a core multiplier over 36


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slynann*
> 
> but that didnt fix the problem im still not able to boot with a core multiplier over 36


What motherboard are you using specifically?


----------



## slynann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> What motherboard are you using specifically?


Asus z97-A with the latest bios


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slynann*
> 
> Asus z97-A with the latest bios


ok, go ahead and do a default settings in bios. Maybe you need to start ftom scratch.

After that re setup the boot drive correctly then set core, vcore, cache, cache voltage. Also set ram manually to something easy like 1600mhz.


----------



## slynann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> What motherboard are you using specifically?


asus p97-a


----------



## mezmenir

@slynann

if you are using an overclocked memory kit or loading the XMP profile for your kit (if it has one?); try setting the RAM to 1333 with the standard 9-9-9-24 timings, and 1.50V DIMM.

Edit: Wirerat, beat me to the RAM suggestion haha. My board had that problem at first too


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slynann*
> 
> asus p97-a


u ninja double posted see above.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> @slynann
> 
> if you are using an overclocked memory kit or loading the XMP profile for your kit (if it has one?); try setting the RAM to 1333 with the standard 9-9-9-24 timings, and 1.50V DIMM.
> 
> Edit: Wirerat, beat me to the RAM suggestion haha. My board had that problem at first too


do not set xmp while dialing in core. You are exactly right.


----------



## slynann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> do not set xmp while dialing in core. You are exactly right.


Tried the fresh start but nothing worked, seems like as soon as i go over 3.6 i can not boot, the screen freezes at the windows animation


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slynann*
> 
> Tried the fresh start but nothing worked, seems like as soon as i go over 3.6 i can not boot, the screen freezes at the windows animation


post ur psu info pls.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> post ur psu info pls.


EVGA Supernova G2 750W is his psu so it shouldn't be the problem, I know this since he's my irl friend.








I told him to ask you here what might be causing this since I have no clue.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> EVGA Supernova G2 750W is his psu so it shouldn't be the problem, I know this since he's my irl friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told him to ask you here what might be causing this since I have no clue.


its starting to seem like a hardware problem.

Can it pass a few hours prime95 small with it at stock?


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> its starting to seem like a hardware problem.
> 
> Can it pass a few hours prime95 small with it at stock?


We haven't tried it yet since we saw no point doing it without a OC on the CPU. How many hours are we talking about?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> We haven't tried it yet since we saw no point doing it without a OC on the CPU. How many hours are we talking about?


just try 1 hour. If there is a hardware issue its likley to show up pretty fast.

Its often overlooked but you gotta be stable at stock 1st thing.

Does it run cpu intensive games fine? Do some benchmarks and make sure the scores match what websites show that cpu to be at. Cinebenchr15 and passmark.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> just try 1 hour. If there is a hardware issue its likley to show up pretty fast.
> 
> Its often overlooked but you gotta be stable at stock 1st thing.


I'll come back tomorrow with the results. Thank you btw for taking your time and helping out.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I'll come back tomorrow with the results. Thank you btw for taking your time and helping out.


np, i know how frustrating that can be.

Something has to be wrong. I never seen a haswell not allow any multi change at all.

I had a terrible one before but it still could go up to 4.3ghz.

If you have a couple if ram sticks he can borrow go ahead swap his out and see if that was it. It wont hurt to eliminate the ram that way.


----------



## JayBe

4.9ghz @1.39v
Cache 4.5ghz @1.225v

Now i can boot at 5.1ghz at 1.4v and I'm stable at 5ghz HT off @1.428v, with HT on 1.475v but then I am limited by heat.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayBe*
> 
> 4.9ghz @1.39v
> Cache 4.5ghz @1.225v
> 
> Now i can boot at 5.1ghz at 1.4v and I'm stable at 5ghz HT off @1.428v, with HT on 1.475v but then I am limited by heat.


What's your Temps under load?


----------



## JayBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> What's your Temps under load?


I forgot to mention cpu is de-lidded with CLP.
92*c running prime95
68*c running RealBench
gaming never goes above 58*c


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayBe*
> 
> I forgot to mention cpu is de-lidded with CLP.
> 92*c running prime95
> 68*c running RealBench
> gaming never goes above 58*c


Curses. I don't have the guts to delid... how experienced are you with delidding?


----------



## JayBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Curses. I don't have the guts to delid... how experienced are you with delidding?


I have used @skyn3t two blocks of wood + hammer method on 5 delid all were easy as pie









http://www.overclock.net/t/1415190/guide-i7-3770k-4770k-gets-lapped-delidded


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayBe*
> 
> I have used @skyn3t two blocks of wood + hammer method on 5 delid all were easy as pie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1415190/guide-i7-3770k-4770k-gets-lapped-delidded


Agreed. Doesn't get any easier, unless you Thor it and send it flying!


----------



## electro2u

Delidding really is ridiculously easy using the hammer vice method IMO. First one I did I was so nervous my hands were shaking but it still went fine.

I think the only super important thing is to use very hard wood. If using standard plywood find a knot in the wood and that's the spot to use against the chip.

The razor method is risky but doable.


----------



## JayBe

Well I don't have a vice or has access to one so the wood blocks method works for me. The first delid I did shaking like a leaf







I used the razor method and ruined my 4670k dual channel mode







....still works and clocks high.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Hello Everyone,

It seems that my Ivy Bridge may have fragged itself so I may be investing in the i5-4690k. I'm looking at motherboards and am curious if any persons within this club have any experience with certain boards. The boards I am looking at are:
Gigabyte (All Z97X)
UD5H-BK
UD3H-BK
Z97X-SLI
GA-G1.Sniper

Asus
Sabertooth Mk 1
Sabertooth Mk 2

My last mobo was an Asrock Extreme6 that ran very well. I would like to return to Asus or venture to give Gigabyte a try since I have heard many good things about their motherboards. Any input would be great. Thank you.


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> With that in mind I looked back at the "Vcore0, Vcore1, Vcore2 and Vcore3" voltage readings in HWiNFO under Nuvotron NCT6791D. I noticed them before and mentioned them but nobody replied about them. Thing is few people have my board so not a lot of knowledge out there, or hard to come by anyway
> 
> (Vcore3 is all alone a little higher up for some reason)
> 
> 
> 
> With voltage set to manual 1.168V and C-States engaged I get a max of 1.184V at load on those sensors, and a minimum of 0.752V. It is bothering me cause 1.184V is not 1.168V, but it is close and maybe the reading is off by 0.016V, but that would mean that my voltage IS dropping down to 0.736V which would make me a happy camper...


vcore 0 1 2 3 VID will only show what you set in the bios just vcore 0 1 2 3 are the reading for each core after LLC is counted in

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> So what's adaptive supposed to do override doesn't already?
> 
> Got a new chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=cinebench_2400c10_2o6xg0.png


Adaptive was made by intel so when the chip downclocks it goes to their specified settings. It works very well for me.

Also from other posts programs that use AVX will increase vcore by .1v when using adaptive. Most people don't use it I know I don't but I'm only at 1.36


----------



## mezmenir

Update for @cstkl1

Man you were right, haha. After the latency pairing is set- everything runs better at lower volts. Got my VCCIO D at +30mV, VCCIO A at +20mV and VCCSA at stock 0.850V and LinX AVX2 stable.


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> vcore 0 1 2 3 VID will only show what you set in the bios just vcore 0 1 2 3 are the reading for each core after LLC is counted in


Can you please say that again I am not sure what you mean, thank you


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Hey guys!

I have a new 4790k and an Asus Z97I-Plus and i can't figure out the mobo. I tried following the guide in page 1 and when I did I can only see the multiplier hit 42x instead of 44x. I disabled all power saving features like the C-States and EIST and when I boot in to windows CPUz and HWInfo show this:



FYI - I also figured out my stock vid is 1.066v or at least that's what the mobo (bios) says after resetting to stock bios and removing all power saving features (followed the guide on page 1 basically). The pic above shows a manuallly set Vcore of 1.075v and mem volts to 1.5v but the rest are on auto.


----------



## USlatin

drnilly007, so what you are saying is that the Vcore0,1,2,3 VID show the value you ener into the BIOS and the ones I was asking about are the real voltages?


----------



## gobblebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> vcore 0 1 2 3 VID will only show what you set in the bios just vcore 0 1 2 3 are the reading for each core after LLC is counted in
> Adaptive was made by intel so when the chip downclocks it goes to their specified settings. It works very well for me.
> 
> Also from other posts programs that use AVX will increase vcore by .1v when using adaptive. Most people don't use it I know I don't but I'm only at 1.36


Just wanted to acknowledge the message in your sig. I love you, brother


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Update for @cstkl1
> 
> Man you were right, haha. After the latency pairing is set- everything runs better at lower volts. Got my VCCIO D at +30mV, VCCIO A at +20mV and VCCSA at stock 0.850V and LinX AVX2 stable.


Ure close.

That iod A/D doesnt look right. That part will leave you to discover. Linx is good for cpu stuff but kindda weak on ram timings/imc instability because of the length of stress.. You should use linpack libraries but fair warning the temp is high. On my 4.7 small fft 28.5 is about 88, linx about 89 but linpack 97. But it has no merit as
cpu vcore is the easiest thing to find the actual value to the last digit as its vid based.

When ure timings etc settting all are correct. u can do this. Intel engineers are always spot on at the 0.4v difference on vccin. Ppl who overvolt it are compensating for unstable settings/timings.
Tested enough mobo/cpu/rams to know this to be true.

Just a example for ya. Before this has passed everything and i am still tweaking it to find out whats the problem with 4.8. So still looking at any not normal circumstances on the 4.7. Tested every fft on prime for more than 3 hours and every test i know off. Still a theres no clear answer on the inconsistent 4.8.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







VCORE idle 1.264, Normal Stress 1.28, AVX/x264 stress 1.296 , FMA3/Linpack 1.312v. Vccin 1.712v on a PCIE slots that is maxed out with 2 gpu and a soundcard, 4 populated dimm slot and actually 4 ssd and 2 hdd ( i disabled the 4 during stress test to not screw it up incase of some dmi based error..)

4.8 is still a challenge. And i am still putting in the hours everyday to get it right.

Among all the mobo i ever had this m6e and ram has taken a lot of punishment for the last 1 year 7 months. Atleast 1000 hours of stress test on it with 30 odd cpu's and about a dozen gpu's. Solid stuff. Def expecting this mobo to last for quite a bit.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Ure close.
> 
> That iod A/D doesnt look right. That part will leave you to discover. Linx is good for cpu stuff but kindda weak on ram timings/imc instability because of the length of stress.. You should use linpack libraries but fair warning the temp is high. On my 4.7 small fft 28.5 is about 88, linx about 89 but linpack 97. But it has no merit as
> cpu vcore is the easiest thing to find the actual value to the last digit as its vid based.
> 
> When ure timings etc settting all are correct. u can do this. Intel engineers are always spot on at the 0.4v difference on vccin. Ppl who overvolt it are compensating for unstable settings/timings.
> Tested enough mobo/cpu/rams to know this to be true.
> 
> Just a example for ya. Before this has passed everything and i am still tweaking it to find out whats the problem with 4.8. So still looking at any not normal circumstances on the 4.7. Tested every fft on prime for more than 3 hours and every test i know off. Still a theres no clear answer on the inconsistent 4.8.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VCORE idle 1.264, Normal Stress 1.28, AVX/x264 stress 1.296 , FMA3/Linpack 1.312v. Vccin 1.712v on a PCIE slots that is maxed out with 2 gpu and a soundcard, 4 populated dimm slot and actually 4 ssd and 2 hdd ( i disabled the 4 during stress test to not screw it up incase of some dmi based error..)
> 
> 4.8 is still a challenge. And i am still putting in the hours everyday to get it right.
> 
> Among all the mobo i ever had this m6e and ram has taken a lot of punishment for the last 1 year 7 months. Atleast 1000 hours of stress test on it with 30 odd cpu's and about a dozen gpu's. Solid stuff. Def expecting this mobo to last for quite a bit.


good to know about the mobo. I am switching my main out for m6h. I am hoping for slightly better efficiency. The power delivery is much superior to my z87 plus.

I hope I can drop vcore .020v on my 4.7ghz profile. But if not no big deal as this upgrade is coming at zero out of pocket cost.

I currently have the same issues with 4.8ghz too. I couldnt get it stable up 1.36v and decided not to push higher.

Your theory on the .4 vccin is interesing. The overvolting compensation thing makes sense.

The problem I have with it is it just seems like a much more complicated way to achieve the same thing. I dont see the negatives resulting in overvolting input voltage.

Its definitely a lot easier to explain to newbs than going through every ram timimg.

It is a good find for advanced users.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> good to know about the mobo. I am switching my main out for m6h. I am hoping for slightly better efficiency. The power delivery is much superior to my z87 plus.
> 
> I hope I can drop vcore .020v on my 4.7ghz profile. But if not no big deal as this upgrade is coming at zero out of pocket cost.
> 
> I currently have the same issues with 4.8ghz too. I couldnt get it stable up 1.36v and decided not to push higher.
> 
> Your theory on the .4 vccin is interesing. The overvolting compensation thing makes sense.
> 
> The problem I have with it is it just seems like a much more complicated way to achieve the same thing. I dont see the negatives resulting in overvolting input voltage.
> 
> Its definitely a lot easier to explain to newbs than going through every ram timimg.


True. But from what i have seen if u can get that 0.4v difference stable then the rest of the voltages/timings/settings are all correct....example were a few ram timings that was close to insane.. but it was stable on all test but i was getting inconsistent scores on my 3dmark11 graphic scores or having some vram instability. Yeah they all tied in.

4.8 for me is only 30mins to 1 hour. very inconsistent and bsod 101. tried everything under the moon so far so i suspect is a combination of things.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> True. But from what i have seen if u can get that difference stable then the rest of the voltages/timings/settings are all correct....
> 4.8 for me is only 30mins to 1 hour. very inconsistent and bsod 101. tried everything under the moon so far so i suspect is a combination of things.


what voltage are u able to stabilize 4.7 on the rog board?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> what voltage are u able to stabilize 4.7 on the rog board?


kindda vague which voltage are u talking about

for 4.7 rtl/iol dude. Anybody who has been clocking x58 DFI UT ( The first that had rtl ... then i begged shamino for x58 classy as my dfi ut was totally stable but there wasnt a waterblock at that time for the digital phase....... r3e was totally screwed up ...) knew that this was the key for the Elpida hypers. U get this right u will see a big difference. Second i would say the skews. On rog board u can set them.
Btw vt-d etc all works. Sleep mode. all c-states. power saving setting (epu enabled.. hmm trying to tackle that. as its semi stable).

The rest will fall in line.

Now 4.8 thats a pickle.I can bench 5ghz on one gpu. 2 gpu etc everything goes haywire and normally some PCH error. So its definately something is up with the DMI or HT etc. 4.8ghz HT disabled is no issue. So why is that??

btw i am not a guy who believes in limits and so far i clocked every multi at 0.048v increament. U'd be suprise if i tell the tale on how to get bsod 124 on non voltage related. Seriously nothing to do with voltage. Theres a whole list.

But bsod 101 theres like no specific setting/voltage etc..


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> kindda vague which voltage are u talking about
> 
> for 4.7 rtl/iol dude. Anybody who has been clocking x58 DFI UT ( The first that had rtl ... then i begged shamino for x58 classy as my dfi ut was totally stable but there wasnt a waterblock at that time for the digital phase....... r3e was totally screwed up ...) knew that this was the key for the Elpida hypers. U get this right u will see a big difference. Second i would say the skews. On rog board u can set them.
> Btw vt-d etc all works. Sleep mode. all c-states. power saving setting (epu enabled.. hmm trying to tackle that. as its semi stable).
> 
> The rest will fall in line.
> 
> Now 4.8 thats a pickle.I can bench 5ghz on one gpu. 2 gpu etc everything goes haywire and normally some PCH error. So its definately something is up with the DMI or HT etc. 4.8ghz HT disabled is no issue. So why is that??


your vcore under load is what I was asking about.

One of my boards the z87 plus sleeps but doesnt wake properly.

The other has same settings and wakes evertime perfectly.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> your vcore under load is what I was asking about.


didnt u see the picture above.

I wrote down the loads voltage on the scenarios as well. U can even see the vid on idle.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> didnt u see the picture above.
> 
> I wrote down the loads voltage on the scenarios as well. U can even see the vid on idle.


see it now. At first view I thought those were attempts at 4.8.

Do why does my z87 A sleep and wake perfectly but my plus on same manual with cstates has issues? It slerps but doesnt alway wake correctly.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> see it now. At first view I thought those were attempts at 4.8.
> 
> Do why does my z87 A sleep and wake perfectly but my plus on same manual with cstates has issues? It slerps but doesnt alway wake correctly.


Whats the major difference. Ram n psu n gpu. Wake is 90% of the time is gpu issue.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Whats the major difference. Ram n psu n gpu. Wake is 90% of the time is gpu issue.


makes sense. Thats what i thought it was.

That pc wakes and records tv shows. It wakes fine but the screen will be black. No video.

U mentioned it is why I asked.


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> drnilly007, so what you are saying is that the Vcore0,1,2,3 VID show the value you ener into the BIOS and the ones I was asking about are the real voltages?


Yes because of vdroop the voltage you set in bios will rarely if ever be the actual voltage. You must look at the labeled section that says vcore0 or vcore1... in my bios my vcore is set to 1.346 but under load it hits 1.36 vcore0 Vid shows 1.346.

At one point I had llc set to level 10 vcore was at like 1.47 under load!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> didnt u see the picture above.
> 
> I wrote down the loads voltage on the scenarios as well. U can even see the vid on idle.
> 
> 
> 
> see it now. At first view I thought those were attempts at 4.8.
> 
> Do why does my z87 A sleep and wake perfectly but my plus on same manual with cstates has issues? It slerps but doesnt alway wake correctly.
Click to expand...

You need to use adaptive voltage. It was made for wake up issues and eill supply perfect voltages on every state of the cpu I under and within stock specs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Whats the major difference. Ram n psu n gpu. Wake is 90% of the time is gpu issue.
> 
> 
> 
> makes sense. Thats what i thought it was.
> 
> That pc wakes and records tv shows. It wakes fine but the screen will be black. No video.
> 
> U mentioned it is why I asked.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wezzor

Alright I'm back with the results Wirerat.
He passed it and his temps were fine also. I don't think the rams are the problem either since he used them in his old PC and had his i5 2500K at 4,5GHz..


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Yes because of vdroop the voltage you set in bios will rarely if ever be the actual voltage. You must look at the labeled section that says vcore0 or vcore1... in my bios my vcore is set to 1.346 but under load it hits 1.36 vcore0 Vid shows 1.346.
> 
> At one point I had llc set to level 10 vcore was at like 1.47 under load!
> You need to use adaptive voltage. It was made for wake up issues and eill supply perfect voltages on every state of the cpu I under and within stock specs.


I tried adaptive voltage with everything on stock settings.

It still wont wake proberly. Im used to it now. It wakes and records tv which is what I needed. It just leaves my screen blank.

Its something to do with my sli setup or one of my gpus. Anyways im swapping that mobo friday and if the isdue is still there I dnt even mind. It boots so fast a reset doesnt matter.


----------



## LostParticle

Hi, I have a question about the System Agent voltage. Perhaps it has been already answered here.

- What are the recommended values for the System Agent voltage offset?

I have this ram, shown in my sig, which comes from the factory with these specs:
1866Mhz, 8-9-9-24 @1.6V
I am not planning to overclock it.

What value should I set to the System Agent voltage offset?

If I leave it on Auto it is : 1.208V - 1.216V in the BIOS. Is this too high?

Thank you.

@Cyro999, can you please help me on this?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Alright I'm back with the results Wirerat.
> He passed it and his temps were fine also. I don't think the rams are the problem either since he used them in his old PC and had his i5 2500K at 4,5GHz..


its really difficult to accept his cpu cannot oc even 100mhz.

Do you also have lga 1150 motherboard/rig? Its a pita but I would test the cpu on in another pc. That would tell us if its his cpu or possibly the mobo.


----------



## malmental

I'll be officially joining this weekend ladies and gents..


Cheers..


----------



## mfdoom7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'll be officially joining this weekend ladies and gents..
> 
> 
> Cheers..


this is good cpu, i own it myself


----------



## Mega Man

going nuts, all i need is a custom built res so i can run piping, although my sleeving is not complete nor have i weaved my cables yet .... the usb cables dont have to be for the unit to function :/ atm have ap30s in it, will probably be switch to ap15s


Spoiler: first time sleeving feel fre to tell me what you think, i know the heatsink sucks lol !


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> going nuts, all i need is a custom built res so i can run piping, although my sleeving is not complete nor have i weaved my cables yet .... the usb cables dont have to be for the unit to function :/ atm have ap30s in it, will probably be switch to ap15s
> 
> 
> Spoiler: first time sleeving feel fre to tell me what you think, i know the heatsink sucks lol !


Hey nice sleeving very similar build here!


----------



## drnilly007

Sorry about double post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hi, I have a question about the System Agent voltage. Perhaps it has been already answered here.
> 
> - What are the recommended values for the System Agent voltage offset?
> 
> I have this ram, shown in my sig, which comes from the factory with these specs:
> 1866Mhz, 8-9-9-24 @1.6V
> I am not planning to overclock it.
> 
> What value should I set to the System Agent voltage offset?
> 
> If I leave it on Auto it is : 1.208V - 1.216V in the BIOS. Is this too high?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> @Cyro999, can you please help me on this?


Auto is fine. System Agent controls Integrated Memory Controller or IMC

1.3v is the max I would go. It is safe and sometimes a good idea to set it directly to 1.3v when overclocking just to make sure the memory is not causing unstable results.

At 1866 you may be able to lower it as well.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Sorry about double post.
> Auto is fine. System Agent controls Integrated Memory Controller or IMC
> 
> 1.3v is the max I would go. It is safe and sometimes a good idea to set it directly to 1.3v when overclocking just to make sure the memory is not causing unstable results.
> 
> At 1866 you may be able to lower it as well.


Thanks for your help!

I haven't been able to find info yet on this matter!... I am not planning to overclock my memory, at least not right now. I have this 4.7 stable profile and I am trying to improve it.

How much can I lower it, do you know?

I went in the BIOS and set a -0.010 at the offset. Then rebooted and checked System Agent, in the BIOS, it was 1V . I set the offset again at +0.010, rebooted and SA was 1.019V or something.
From which value is the offset subtracted? Or to which value is the offset the user sets, added?

Thank you!


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> its really difficult to accept his cpu cannot oc even 100mhz.
> 
> Do you also have lga 1150 motherboard/rig? Its a pita but I would test the cpu on in another pc. That would tell us if its his cpu or possibly the mobo.


He decided to go to the PC shop where he bought his PC and see what they tell him and hope for the best. This shop is known for it's good support so hopefully will they help him out.







I can come back and tell you what was wrong once this is fixed if you want to ofc







We really appreciate that you took your time to try to help us out. Well deserved rep


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> He decided to go to the PC shop where he bought his PC and see what they tell him and hope for the best. This shop is known for it's good support so hopefully will they help him out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can come back and tell you what was wrong once this is fixed if you want to ofc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We really appreciate that you took your time to try to help us out. Well deserved rep


No problem and I am very interested to see what the issue is.


----------



## st0j

I recently purchased a 212 EVO cooler for my 4690k, my current set up is the GIGABYTE Z97MX-Gaming 5 mobo with the 200r case. How do I overclock with this mobo? and what temperatures would I be looking at.


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Sorry about double post.
> Auto is fine. System Agent controls Integrated Memory Controller or IMC
> 
> 1.3v is the max I would go. It is safe and sometimes a good idea to set it directly to 1.3v when overclocking just to make sure the memory is not causing unstable results.
> 
> At 1866 you may be able to lower it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> I haven't been able to find info yet on this matter!... I am not planning to overclock my memory, at least not right now. I have this 4.7 stable profile and I am trying to improve it.
> 
> How much can I lower it, do you know?
> 
> I went in the BIOS and set a -0.010 at the offset. Then rebooted and checked System Agent, in the BIOS, it was 1V . I set the offset again at +0.010, rebooted and SA was 1.019V or something.
> From which value is the offset subtracted? Or to which value is the offset the user sets, added?
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...

Anything over 1600 is considered overclocked memory.

When overclocking the cpu the imc sometimes needs a boost just to do low speed ram so it helps sometimes mostly with older ivy and sandy cpus. These Haswells are much stronger where it seems 2400/2133 could be considered stock ram speed.

Nost sure what the lowest is as its just like cpu overclock the imc is stronger on some chips than others. Trial and error can only tell.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Anything over 1600 is considered overclocked memory.
> 
> When overclocking the cpu the imc sometimes needs a boost just to do low speed ram so it helps sometimes mostly with older ivy and sandy cpus. These Haswells are much stronger where it seems 2400/2133 could be considered stock ram speed.
> 
> Nost sure what the lowest is as its just like cpu overclock the imc is stronger on some chips than others. Trial and error can only tell.


i'd say up to 2133.

2400. i had a happy time bsoding a lot of ppl 2400. Auto nvr seen or had one thats ok by xmp etc.


----------



## drnilly007

im on xmp


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hi, I have a question about the System Agent voltage. Perhaps it has been already answered here.
> 
> - What are the recommended values for the System Agent voltage offset?
> 
> I have this ram, shown in my sig, which comes from the factory with these specs:
> 1866Mhz, 8-9-9-24 @1.6V
> I am not planning to overclock it.
> 
> What value should I set to the System Agent voltage offset?
> 
> If I leave it on Auto it is : 1.208V - 1.216V in the BIOS. Is this too high?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> @Cyro999, can you please help me on this?


Till to date for 4790k i havent seen or had the use for any voltage above 0.85v.

Btw overvolting this might have some adverse affect to dram vttDR.. hint hint..hint. While on 4770k it was needed to stabilize ioA when running 1t.


----------



## drnilly007

ioA and ioD both also affect memory


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> im on xmp


prime95 28.5 1344 max mem 1hr bro with full hwinfo/mem tweakit (better with asrock timing configurator) screenshot.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> ioA and ioD both also affect memory


its not really so much on mem.

IOD is equivalent to VTT on previous gen and its more to RTL/iol pairing which is determined by ure RAM speed/tCL/tWCL.

IOA hmm after 1 year 7 months to tell u the truth i cannot put into words what it is actually other than its needed when running 1t which so happens lowers the RTL/IOL


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> IOA hmm after 1 year 7 months to tell u the truth i cannot put into words what it is actually other than its needed when running 1t which so happens lowers the RTL/IOL


This, noticed it on my RAM as well. I am running 2200 now, with the IOA at +37mV. Command Rate 1.
It lowered my RTL down to 42 for Channel A and 43 for channel B. IOL at 4 clock and 5 clock respectively.
SA at stock, still.

Now that I have a handle on how Haswell works with this memory, playing with it has been a lot of fun. And yes, XMP is useless on this set of DIMMs (unless you want to run 1.75V DIMM).

EDIT: Is the Intel DRAM Power sensor in HWINFO to be trusted?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> This, noticed it on my RAM as well. I am running 2200 now, with the IOA at +37mV. Command Rate 1.
> It lowered my RTL down to 42 for Channel A and 43 for channel B. IOL at 4 clock and 5 clock respectively.
> SA at stock, still.
> 
> Now that I have a handle on how Haswell works with this memory, playing with it has been a lot of fun. And yes, XMP is useless on this set of DIMMs (unless you want to run 1.75V DIMM).
> 
> EDIT: Is the Intel DRAM Power sensor in HWINFO to be trusted?


ram is a mobo thing. on m6e is quite accurate according to the dimm.

with z87 topology tech i think all should be accurate.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> ram is a mobo thing. on m6e is quite accurate according to the dimm.
> 
> with z87 topology tech i think all should be accurate.


Hmm, need to figure out which timing(s) make my RAM go from 12W to 30W then, hah.








It isn't only the command rate, at least hah.


----------



## LostParticle

Hi

Thank you, @drnilly007, @cstkl1, for your replies. I am not sure I understood how System Agent works, though. I suppose I will have to try different values and see how it works. I will use AIDA64, latest version, stress test and the x264 test.

What I still cannot understand is how this offset works. Does it simply add (in the case of a positive offset) or subtract (in the case of a negative offset) and if so, which is the "base" value? When I set a small value of 0.010 as a System Agent offset, and add it or subtract it, the results are not what they suppose to be, considering the operation is done on the Auto value.

What's going on, then?


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Thank you, @drnilly007, @cstkl1, for your replies. I am not sure I understood how System Agent works, though. I suppose I will have to try different values and see how it works. I will use AIDA64, latest version, stress test and the x264 test.
> 
> What I still cannot understand is how this offset works. Does it simply add (in the case of a positive offset) or subtract (in the case of a negative offset) and if so, which is the "base" value? When I set a small value of 0.010 as a System Agent offset, and add it or subtract it, the results are not what they suppose to be, considering the operation is done on the Auto value.
> 
> What's going on, then?


The "System Agent" is the IMC and PCIe controller domain. That is exactly how the offset works +0.010 will add 10mV, and -0.010 will subtract 10mV. The base value should be 0 (although auto with RAM overclocking overvolts, at least on my board). I don't know if it varies by chip, but the default system agent voltage on mine is 0.850V absolute.

Edit for a fellow ASRock board owner; if you are noticing a behavior where you say, add +10mV to the offset, and your VCCSA plummets- that is because the motherboard on "Auto" offset, was severely overvolting the SA to compensate for your RAM.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> The "System Agent" is the IMC and PCIe controller domain. That is exactly how the offset works +0.010 will add 10mV, and -0.010 will subtract 10mV. The base value should be 0 (although auto with RAM overclocking overvolts, at least on my board). I don't know if it varies by chip, but the default system agent voltage on mine is 0.850V absolute.


Thanks!

I was not able to find my default System Agent voltage anywhere in my BIOS! Where did you find yours?

I made an example though, here are the results:

SA offset Auto: 1.208V - 1.216V in the BIOS and in HWiNFO64.
SA offset +0.010 : 1.016V in the BIOS, [1.016V - 1.024V] in HWiNFO64
SA offset -0.010 : 1V in the BIOS, [0.992V - 1.000V] in HWiNFO64.

So, my default SA voltage is 1V?

The above values were taken after setting the offset and rebooting. In Windows I was just opening my browser, I have not stress-tested anything yet.

ps1: we have the same processor and you have an ASRock board too (if your rig is updated)
ps2: so, when adding or subtracting voltage on System Agent, does this affect the performance of the GPU and the soundcard, too?


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I was not able to find my default System Agent voltage anywhere in my BIOS! Where did you find yours?
> 
> I made an example though, here are the results:
> 
> SA offset Auto: 1.208V - 1.216V in the BIOS and in HWiNFO64.
> SA offset +0.010 : 1.016V in the BIOS, [1.016V - 1.024V] in HWiNFO64
> SA offset -0.010 : 1V in the BIOS, [0.992V - 1.000V] in HWiNFO64.
> 
> So, my default SA voltage is 1V?
> 
> The above values were taken after setting the offset and rebooting. In Windows I was just opening my browser, I have not stress-tested anything yet.
> 
> ps: we have the same processor and you have an ASRock board too (if your rig is updated)


See my edit above; sorry it was a little late. That is the same way that I determined mine. Just tweaked the offset, and recorded the changes. Be wary of auto, it REALLY likes to overvolt when you start pushing the RAM clocks, at least on my setup.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> ps1: we have the same processor and you have an ASRock board too (if your rig is updated)
> ps2: so, when adding or subtracting voltage on System Agent, does this affect the performance of the GPU and the soundcard, too?


The edits for the edits, man this gets confusing hah. Yes my rig is current, actually just switched to Intel recently, still learning Haswell.

For number 2, I don't really know. Performance no, but stability yes. You can push it up, and start crashing all over the place. It's a very touchy voltage, especially with certain RAM timings that affect the IMC, and PCIe lanes. Cstkl is far more qualified to get into the SA settings than I am though.

My SA has no problems running 2400 on it's stock voltage. Shouldn't need to play with it much. Offset of +0.005 just stop the board from overvolting the hell out of it.


----------



## Wezzor

Hello guys!
I'm finally done overclocking my CPU and I guess I'm happy with the results but I have a few question I'd like to ask. (My rig is in sign)

1. My CPU is currently running at 4,5GHz but I'm not really sure what voltage I'm feeding it with because the options in the BIOS makes me a bit confused. I'm currently running manual mode and I have set the CPU Core Voltage Override to 1,235 but the CPU Core Voltage that I can't change that only change if I change CPU Core Voltage Override says the CPU Core Voltage is at 1,248. But when I start the PC and open CPU-Z it says that the Core Voltage 1,236 so how much voltage am I actually feeding the CPU with?

2. My CPU Cache Ratio is currently set at AUTO. Should I leave it as that or is it bad?

I appreciate any help you guys can provide.


----------



## LostParticle

@mezmenir, thank you for your help!

I've tried a few things and I will write my conclusions. I am not a native English speaker.

1) Everything I try is happening on my 4.7 stable profile and not on Optimal Defaults.
2) I am aware that Auto SA (and auto in general) overvolts, this is why I am trying to fine-tune my current stable o/c profile.
3) I have absolutely no intention to overclock my RAM beyond its factory defaults, 1866MHz 8-9-9-24 @1.6V, which I have manually set in the BIOS (no XMP profile loaded). I understand it is already "factory overclocked" - just saying I am not aiming to take it higher, at least not right now.
3) I own this new platform (the Intel system) for exactly 12 days, today. Before I had an AMD FX8350, still have it.

I've tried one more time to figure out my stock System Agent voltage:

- SA offset Auto: 1.208-1.216 in the BIOS & HWiNFO64
- SA offset : +0.001V , 1.008V in the BIOS & HWiNFO64
- SA offset : -0.001V , 1.008V in the BIOS & HWiNFO64

It does not change. In Windows I have just opened my browser and my e-mail client, Outlook 2013, for a couple of times. I will stress-test it later.

Two questions, for anyone who can give an input:
1) Is this the only way to find the default System Agent voltage value?! By adding and subtracting and...guessing?! Isn't there a sensor reading this?
2) From my values above, which is my default SA voltage, then? Is it 1.0V?

@mezmenir, since you own an ASRock board, too, I would like to hear your opinion about your new motherboard, at some point - I hope we won't be off topic. It is the first time ever I have an ASRock myself. On AMD I had a Sabertooth 990FX R2.0. Are you pleased from your ASRock motherboard?

Thank you.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Hello guys!
> I'm finally done overclocking my CPU and I guess I'm happy with the results but I have a few question I'd like to ask. (My rig is in sign)
> 
> 1. My CPU is currently running at 4,5GHz but I'm not really sure what voltage I'm feeding it with because the options in the BIOS makes me a bit confused. I'm currently running manual mode and I have set the CPU Core Voltage Override to 1,235 but the CPU Core Voltage that I can't change that only change if I change CPU Core Voltage Override says the CPU Core Voltage is at 1,248. But when I start the PC and open CPU-Z it says that the Core Voltage 1,236 so how much voltage am I actually feeding the CPU with?
> 
> 2. My CPU Cache Ratio is currently set at AUTO. Should I leave it as that or is it bad?
> 
> I appreciate any help you guys can provide.


Hi

Please download and install the latest version of HWiNFO64. Then look there for a value labeled as "Vcore". Post then a screenshot of it.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Please download and install the latest version of HWiNFO64. Then look there for a value labeled as "Vcore". Post then a screenshot of it.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> @mezmenir, thank you for your help!
> 
> I've tried a few things and I will write my conclusions. I am not a native English speaker.
> 
> 1) Everything I try is happening on my 4.7 stable profile and not on Optimal Defaults.
> 2) I am aware that Auto SA (and auto in general) overvolts, this is why I am trying to fine-tune my current stable o/c profile.
> 3) I have absolutely no intention to overclock my RAM beyond its factory defaults, 1866MHz 8-9-9-24 @1.6V, which I have manually set in the BIOS (no XMP profile loaded). I understand it is already "factory overclocked" - just saying I am not aiming to take it higher, at least not right now.
> 3) I own this new platform (the Intel system) for exactly 12 days, today. Before I had an AMD FX8350, still have it.
> 
> I've tried one more time to figure out my stock System Agent voltage:
> 
> - SA offset Auto: 1.208-1.216 in the BIOS & HWiNFO64
> - SA offset : +0.001V , 1.008V in the BIOS & HWiNFO64
> - SA offset : -0.001V , 1.008V in the BIOS & HWiNFO64
> 
> It does not change. In Windows I have just opened my browser and my e-mail client, Outlook 2013, for a couple of times. I will stress-test it later.
> 
> Two questions, for anyone who can give an input:
> 1) Is this the only way to find the default System Agent voltage value?! By adding and subtracting and...guessing?! Isn't there a sensor reading this?
> 2) From my values above, which is my default SA voltage, then? Is it 1.0V?
> 
> @mezmenir, since you own an ASRock board, too, I would like to hear your opinion about your new motherboard, at some point - I hope we won't be off topic. It is the first time ever I have an ASRock myself. On AMD I had a Sabertooth 990FX R2.0. Are you pleased from your ASRock motherboard?
> 
> Thank you.


Then yes, your SA is more than likely asking the VID of 1.00V (there is a slight overvoltage, same with CPU, the real voltage is ever so slightly more than the requested voltage).
As for sensors, yes, there should be one in the Hardware Monitor tab of your BIOS, that's where I read mine from; it lines up with the value in HWINFO, and personally, I trust this value.

So far, it's been a pretty solid board to me. Though, it is a "budget" board, so it didn't come with flashy features like the more expensive ASRock boards do. The UEFI isn't as good (see: better overclocking settings) as yours, for example. But it definitely gets the job done. I also moved from an AMD FX8350, using a Crosshair V Formula-Z platform, that was a great board, definitely feature rich in the BIOS options. This is my first ASRock board as well, though I have a friend using an OLD ASRock board and a phenom that has never had problems, that and the reviews for this board seemed pretty positive. So I figured I'd give it a shot for the sale price.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*


Well done, thank you.

I meant the Sensors panel though. Post a screenshot of your Sensor's panel and scroll down to find the Vcore value(s).


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Well done, thank you.
> 
> I meant the Sensors panel though. Post a screenshot of your Sensor's panel and scroll down to find the Vcore value(s).


My bad! There you go.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Then yes, your SA is more than likely asking the VID of 1.00V (there is a slight overvoltage, same with CPU, the real voltage is ever so slightly more than the requested voltage).
> As for sensors, yes, there should be one in the Hardware Monitor tab of your BIOS, that's where I read mine from; it lines up with the value in HWINFO, and personally, I trust this value.


Okay, great!








Now that we have established that -anyone else who would like to confirm this, please DO- I will stress test it (AIDA64, latest + 5 loops x264 test) at SA offset = +/- 0.001 to 0.010. I don't know what else to do. About the sensor I got confused, sorry. Of course there is one and it shows the value in my BIOS & in HWiNFO, this is where I got all the values I'm posting from.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> So far, it's been a pretty solid board to me. Though, it is a "budget" board, so it didn't come with flashy features like the more expensive ASRock boards do. The UEFI isn't as good (see: better overclocking settings) as yours, for example. But it definitely gets the job done. I also moved from an AMD FX8350, using a Crosshair V Formula-Z platform, that was a great board, definitely feature rich in the BIOS options. This is my first ASRock board as well, though I have a friend using an OLD ASRock board and a phenom that has never had problems, that and the reviews for this board seemed pretty positive. So I figured I'd give it a shot for the sale price.


My Z97 Extreme6 seems like a good all rounder, too, even though I have it for less than 15 days, so far. I have a feeling that it will be proven a very nice one, though! There was an "issue" with the actual, real-time, Vcore voltage value, but after asking the Technical support they clarified to me that my board does have a sensor reading the actual Vcore, and in HWiNFO64 it was labeled as VIN6. The developer renamed it on the latest version. I'm still waiting confirmation (from ASRock TSD) about IF VIN12 is the actual, real-time, cache voltage. Also, there is no DRAM Voltage & DRAM temperature, I've asked for them, too. Sabertooth was (is) a great board with tons of sensors. The AI Suite though was laggish, A-Tuning doesn't have such problems, it has layout flaws though! I've corrected them by editing the XML file, but right now -and after a Windows clean install, I do not have it on my system anymore.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> My bad! There you go.


Looks good, though when running a stress test it will be slightly above the VID. Those sensors labeled "VCore 1" etc, those are the current core voltages. The given voltage is always slightly higher than the VID voltage when running something that loads the processor to any significant value.

Edit: and dont worry about the low voltage idles, that's Haswell C-States being amazing.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> My bad! There you go.


What @mezmenir said







You are fine!

I would suggest you to reorder the VCore labels and place them one below the other. You can do this by drag & drop the labels. Be careful to place them on place and not outside of the Sensor's window because then they will be hidden. If you wish to Hide a value just drag & drop it outside of the Sensor's panel.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay, great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we have established that -anyone else who would like to confirm this, please DO- I will stress test it (AIDA64, latest + 5 loops x264 test) at SA offset = +/- 0.001 to 0.010. I don't know what else to do. About the sensor I got confused, sorry. Of course there is one and it shows the value in my BIOS & in HWiNFO, this is where I got all the values I'm posting from.
> My Z97 Extreme6 seems like a good all rounder, too, even though I have it for less than 15 days, so far. I have a feeling that it will be proven a very nice one, though! There was an "issue" with the actual, real-time, Vcore voltage value, but after asking the Technical support they clarified to me that my board does have a sensor reading the actual Vcore, and in HWiNFO64 it was labeled as VIN6. The developer renamed it on the latest version. I'm still waiting confirmation (from ASRock TSD) about IF VIN12 is the actual, real-time, cache voltage. Also, there is no DRAM Voltage & DRAM temperature, I've asked for them, too. Sabertooth was (is) a great board with tons of sensors. The AI Suite though was laggish, A-Tuning doesn't have such problems, it has layout flaws though! I've corrected them by editing the XML file, but right now -and after a Windows clean install, I do not have it on my system anymore.


I can personally confirm that VIN12 is the realtime cache voltage. Hah







But I would love to hear what ASRock TSD says about it!
I worked out VIN6 being VCore myself as well. Took some doing but I pretty much guessed all these sensors by feel.

And I have no clue what the A-Tuning thing is about, I don't have any of their junk installed. Im a minimalistic kinda guy when it comes to Windows environment









Edit: AND YES. NO DRAM VOLTAGE SUCKS. Caps required.


----------



## Wezzor

Okay thank you guys!







Rep for both of you!
Anyway should I just leave my CPU Cache Ratio on AUTO?


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Okay thank you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep for both of you!
> Anyway should I just leave my CPU Cache Ratio on AUTO?


Cache Ratio on auto should be fine. As long as the board doesn't ninja OC/OV on you. Hah








There is no benefit, at all, in overclocking the cache/ring bus on these, just adds heat and instability. Cache at 40x and whatever voltage you need to be stable is perfect (unless you're a benching junkie).

Edit for derp: @Wezzor 40x is for the i7. Whatever the stock cache speed is on the i5, yeah you know what I mean hah. Sorry about that


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Cache Ratio on auto should be fine. As long as the board doesn't ninja OC/OV on you. Hah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no benefit, at all, in overclocking the cache/ring bus on these, just adds heat and instability. Cache at 40x and whatever voltage you need to be stable is perfect (unless you're a benching junkie).


Aight! I want to thank both you and LostParticle for the help.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Okay thank you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep for both of you!
> Anyway should I just leave my CPU Cache Ratio on AUTO?


Thank you









On my current 4.7GHz o/c I have Uncore Ratio at x44 and cache voltage at 1.2V fixed. You can try what works for you, by stress testing your settings with the latest AIDA64 and x264 stress test - 5 loops or more. Have a look at this great guide. Scroll down until you will find the table with the recommended voltages. Personally, I am trying to leave on AUTO as less voltages, and settings in general, as possible. I am still learning.


----------



## mezmenir

Haswell Overclocking Guide

Check out "Ring Bus Doesn't Matter" section


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> I can personally confirm that VIN12 is the realtime cache voltage. Hah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I would love to hear what ASRock TSD says about it!
> I worked out VIN6 being VCore myself as well. Took some doing but I pretty much guessed all these sensors by feel.
> 
> And I have no clue what the A-Tuning thing is about, I don't have any of their junk installed. Im a minimalistic kinda guy when it comes to Windows environment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: AND YES. NO DRAM VOLTAGE SUCKS. Caps required.


I agree with you: I leave on my system what is necessary and that's it. When I purchase new components though, and especially now that I've changed platform/architecture, I give it two weeks trying the new things, the software, etc. Then I perform a clean install and start using my system normally.

When it comes to VIN12 you're probably right - I will test this today, as well- but I prefer an official confirmation, too.

Keep in touch, please, because we will have serious matters to discuss and settings to compare. There are not a lot of ASRock owners here, from what I have observed.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Haswell Overclocking Guide
> 
> Check out "Ring Bus Doesn't Matter" section


Yes, I have read it








My thought/opinion is this: since I can...afford it, why not use it?








By "I can afford it" I mean that I have not observed any significant rise in temperatures, in system's consumption, neither any instability of course, by having my Uncore ratio at 4400MHz. Concluding, I'd say: whatever works best for each user/system


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Yes, I have read it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thought/opinion is this: since I can...afford it, why not use it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By "I can afford it" I mean that I have not observed any significant rise in temperatures, in system's consumption, neither any instability of course, by having my Uncore ratio at 4400MHz. Concluding, I'd say: whatever works best for each user/system


Of course, I wasn't saying overclocking it was WRONG. I just mean, leaving it at stock won't really hurt your performance much if any. I personally am running mine at stock, just because I don't like Package C7 screwing with my PCIe/BCLK, so I don't have cache throttle at idle. Using 40x at 1.05v (stock).


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Of course, I wasn't saying overclocking it was WRONG. I just mean, leaving it at stock won't really hurt your performance much if any. I personally am running mine at stock, just because I don't like Package C7 screwing with my PCIe/BCLK, so I don't have cache throttle at idle. Using 40x at 1.05v (stock).


i like to keep cache voltage low and generally run whatever 1.180v will give me. Its like 40 on my 4770k and 42 on 4790k.


----------



## cstkl1

Now things are really getting interesting on this thread after 102 pages ( 100 post per page)

Time for ppl to actually figure out what each voltages does

I want to know what IOA is. Not some general thing like need to up it for high dram clock.
IOD so far seems and behaves exactly like VTT. Hence i call it vtt.


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Now things are really getting interesting on this thread after 102 pages ( 100 post per page)
> 
> Time for ppl to actually figure out what each voltages does
> 
> I want to know what IOA is. Not some general thing like need to up it for high dram clock.
> IOD so far seems and behaves exactly like VTT. Hence i call it vtt.


I/o D will affect Ram as well. It is recommended to find a medium between System Agent, I/o A and D. All three will affect Ram overclock.

I/o a and d will help stabilize ram overclock between 1.15v and 1.3v setting.

I/o d will help stabilize any cold start problems and if too high may worsen the cold start.

Each of these three will most likely change depending on the ram speed.

Also remember any speed over 1600 is an overclock and the strength of an IMC is also part of the CPU lottery.


----------



## cstkl1

@drnilly007








That post 100% belong to the other 100pages

Btw still waiting for that screenshot test of ure 2400 xmp.


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Okay thank you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep for both of you!
> Anyway should I just leave my CPU Cache Ratio on AUTO?
> 
> 
> 
> Cache Ratio on auto should be fine. As long as the board doesn't ninja OC/OV on you. Hah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no benefit*, at all, in overclocking the cache/ring bus on these, just adds heat and instability. Cache at 40x and whatever voltage you need to be stable is perfect (unless you're a benching junkie).
> 
> Edit for derp: @Wezzor 40x is for the i7. Whatever the stock cache speed is on the i5, yeah you know what I mean hah. Sorry about that
Click to expand...

Actually this is wrong.

It is beneficial performance wise, even though slight and most likely not noticeable, to keep the cache within 300mhz of cpu speed.

This may not even be feasible when the cache safe high overclocking voltage is only 1.3v and trying to achieve higher overclocks on the cpu side or even ram speed, which both will affect how far the cache can actually go.

I would attempt to use adaptive voltage and push this as far as possible if you are trying to squeeze every bit of performance from you set up.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Actually this is wrong.
> 
> It is beneficial performance wise, even though slight and most likely not noticeable, to keep the cache within 300mhz of cpu speed.
> 
> This may not even be feasible when the cache safe high overclocking voltage is only 1.3v and trying to achieve higher overclocks on the cpu side or even ram speed, which both will affect how far the cache can actually go.
> 
> I would attempt to use adaptive voltage and push this as far as possible if you are trying to squeeze every bit of performance from you set up.


Btw u posted a nonsense. Cache voltage is vid dependent is actually uncore. There is no such thing as mhz difference but just voltage for that cache speed. If a person has a golden cpu it might even end up as 1:1. Although we havent seen one in 4790k but there was a few for 4770k.

Wirerat is right on daily use. Gaming etc. no benifit as haswell i/o bandwith is huge.

Btw pls post the screenshot of that 2400 xmp with the test i mentioned.


----------



## asuindasun

How's this look? 4.84 @ 1.28vcore and 70c with 4hrs on XTU


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Btw u posted a nonsense.
> 
> Btw pls post the screenshot of that 2400 xmp with the test i mentioned.


If you want someone to post something for you maybe try asking without the attitude. Btw there's a TON of nearly unintelligible stuff in the last 100 pages, and I appreciated Drnilly making it concise and clear instead of me having to try to decipher your posts. Knowing what you are talking about is one thing, and im pretty sure you usually do, but if you can't get your point across because you can't talk or write straight it's not particularly valuable. Mez thanked you like you solved his issue with using unmatched RAM kits, but the truth is he solved it himself through trial and error. I appreciate your hard earned knowledge but not the constant implications that this thread owes you something.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> If you want someone to post something for you maybe try asking without the attitude. Btw there's a TON of nearly unintelligible stuff in the last 100 pages, and I appreciated Drnilly making it concise and clear instead of me having to try to decipher your posts. Knowing what you are talking about is one thing, and im pretty sure you usually do, but if you can't get your point across because you can't talk or write straight it's not particularly valuable. Mez thanked you like you solved his issue with using unmatched RAM kits, but the truth is he solved it himself through trial and error. I appreciate your hard earned knowledge but not the constant implications that this thread owes you something.











Its simple. I hate wrong info or a general statement advice. Worse when its correcting somebody that is correct.

As for mezz case. Seems like you have no clue on the issue and made an assumption. Btw its not even solved n will take a long time before he can chop n sign as valid.

As for me. I didnt contribute anything worthy but just trying to make ppl question each voltages/timings/settings because this will make those who post general statement look foolish.

I have shown my flaws. I dont know how to run 4.8ht stable. Its stable to fool idiots.
I dont know what ioa is. Its easy to tell idiots again that its ram related since thats what written in the bios n all guides.

Hence do u see me telling others how to use it. Do you see me even advising anything but 2400 n thats only on hynix n psc.

So go and ponder what kind of community you want, i am looking forward to mezz report to see whether i can requestion any preassumed facts i have made. This is for my self interest im finding whats so different about 4.8.

The only fact i accepted is two
1. Each multi increase has a increament of 0.048
2. Vccin to vcore is 0.4v because intel engineers said so.

Unmatch rams are of different ic. His is a dual match kit that not binned together.

My rams are rated at 2t n i am running 4dimm. You will nvr see 4dimm rated at 1t.
Thats not a binning issue.

I see everything can be solved with enough time. You see limits.

I give advice n say the actual words i dont know on things i dont know, But alot of auto overclockers here are giving advice that has no clear direction other than just to show off that he can run on auto and you cant.

Out of here.


----------



## electro2u

This is about 4.8Ghz? Welcome to Las Vegas.

Mezz is running 4 DIMMS. 2 different matched dual channel kits which causes problems for the IMC as it doesn't know which values to use. Not a problem on AMD platform apparently. He can validate no problem now even with all 4 DIMMs, I think.

4.7 to 4.8 ghz is irrelevant and is dictated by the quality of the lithography of your specific chip. You got 4.7 I got 4.8--it doesn't mean anything and everyone here is well aware it doesn't take any skill to get a good chip from the SIliCone Lotto! Each chip is like a fingerprint.

Editted for: grumpiness


----------



## Nark96

Can people stop bickering and go back on topic please


----------



## LostParticle

Well, IF someone could give me some support on this new issue of mine, I'd appreciate it! I've already e-mail the technical support. Thank you.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Well, IF someone could give me some support on this new issue of mine, I'd appreciate it! I've already e-mail the technical support. Thank you.


Look for legacy usb support option in bios.
Edit: also try resetting cmos.


----------



## Mega Man

sounds like driver issue


----------



## LostParticle

Thank you

I have replied in this thread, to not be off topic.
Please, give me your support there.


----------



## Wezzor

What do you guys think? I'm currently at 4,5GHz 1,236Vcore with an i5 4690K. Should I try to push the CPU more or do I already starting to get to the point where adding more voltage to the CPU may harm/damage it?


----------



## hotrod717

Here is an interesting tidbit I came across today while going thru some of my screenies. 5ghz on 4790K Gigabyte vs. Asus. Guess I should have kept the Giga.
Giga 1.323v


Asus 1.365v


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> What do you guys think? I'm currently at 4,5GHz 1,236Vcore with an i5 4690K. Should I try to push the CPU more or do I already starting to get to the point where adding more voltage to the CPU may harm/damage it?


1.236v is pretty conservative imo. I would try for 4.6ghz. if its stable at around 1.32v or below and temps are still fine thats what I would run. it depends on how your cpu scales. if it ends up needing a whole .100v to hit the next multi then I would just keep that nice 4.5ghz 1.236v profile.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 1.236v is pretty conservative imo. I would try for 4.6ghz. if its stable at around 1.32v or below and temps are still fine thats what I would run. it depends on how your cpu scales. if it ends up needing a whole .100v to hit the next multi then I would just keep that nice 4.5ghz 1.236v profile.


Thank you once again mate!








I must ask you how do you normally check your CPU if it's fine at a certain voltage with temp etc? I mean when I run Prime95 Small FFTs I get like 30-40c higher temp than I'd get if I were playing a game like BF4 which I normally only do so it feels just kinda unnecessary running Prime95. Wouldn't it just be better checking the CPU stability with various games?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Thank you once again mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must ask you how do you normally check your CPU if it's fine at a certain voltage with temp etc? I mean when I run Prime95 Small FFTs I get like 30-40c higher temp than I'd get if I were playing a game like BF4 which I normally only do so it feels just kinda unnecessary running Prime95. Wouldn't it just be better checking the CPU stability with various games?


It could in a certain aspect yes... but certain benchmarks like AIDA 64/ P95/ OCCT etc hit certain instruction sets on the CPU that games do not. If you have the time and patience then use game benchmarks as well synthetic i.e. Aida64/p95, as that will ensure a much more stable overclock overall


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Thank you once again mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must ask you how do you normally check your CPU if it's fine at a certain voltage with temp etc? I mean when I run Prime95 Small FFTs I get like 30-40c higher temp than I'd get if I were playing a game like BF4 which I normally only do so it feels just kinda unnecessary running Prime95. Wouldn't it just be better checking the CPU stability with various games?


I run hwinfo64 and minimize it to the background for a full day of use. Then go back and check the max temps and the end of the day or between gaming sessions.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> It could in a certain aspect yes... but certain benchmarks like AIDA 64/ P95/ OCCT etc hit certain instruction sets on the CPU that games do not. If you have the time and patience then use game benchmarks as well synthetic i.e. Aida64/p95, as that will ensure a much more stable overclock overall


But if games don't hit those certain "instructions" that you're talking about what's the point of checking them then? I mean if I use my computer daily and game and never encounter a single crash I'd call it stable


----------



## LostParticle

I've quit stress testing with the latest version of Prime95 right after seeing the very high temperatures it causes in my system, when overclocked. I have not decided yet what to use to test stability, as good as an overclocked system can ever be tested, but it will most probably be a combination of a few hours of AIDA64 together with a number of loops of the x264 test, like 50, not right away, probably the next day. To test an o/c attempt, initially, I run 5 loops of the x264 test.

The only time when I will use the latest Prime95 again on this Intel system will be when I will test for stability when I will be trying to determine my stock Vcore --because I think it is too "generous" now. On AMD I use the latest Prime95 all the time.


----------



## craige

Am buying my 4790K in two days... Plz tellme do I have to buy any particular batch for low temps. ? (I am not much of an overclocker)
Also, plz inform how to read Batch number so that I can know the month/date of manufacturing......


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> Am buying my 4790K in two days... Plz tellme do I have to buy any particular batch for low temps. ? (I am not much of an overclocker)
> Also, plz inform how to read Batch number so that I can know the month/date of manufacturing......


The batch date is at the rear of the box. Each CPU is different, luck of the draw I'm afraid


----------



## aberrero

But if you're not overclocking and have decent aftermarket cooling, it shouldn't matter what you end up with.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> Am buying my 4790K in two days... Plz tellme do I have to buy any particular batch for low temps. ? (I am not much of an overclocker)
> Also, plz inform how to read Batch number so that I can know the month/date of manufacturing......


Batch numbers don't matter with Haswell's. The batch is on the end of the box.
Example:L419B535
1st digit is plant code. L is Malaysia.
2nd is year
3 and 4 is week
5 is stepping
6-8 is lot number


----------



## craige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastEddieNYC*
> 
> Batch numbers don't matter with Haswell's. The batch is on the end of the box.
> Example:L419B535
> 1st digit is plant code. L is Malaysia.
> 2nd is year
> 3 and 4 is week
> 5 is stepping
> 6-8 is lot number


Thx. Exactly the info. I required.
I aint gona overclock before a year atleast and will be on stock cooler....


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastEddieNYC*
> 
> *Batch numbers don't matter with Haswell's.* The batch is on the end of the box.
> Example:L419B535
> 1st digit is plant code. L is Malaysia.
> 2nd is year
> 3 and 4 is week
> 5 is stepping
> 6-8 is lot number


I would ask what makes you think not? How many chips have you binned and how many of the same batch?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I would ask what makes you think not? How many chips have you binned and how many of the same batch?


CPU batch numbers generally don't matter. Not just on Haswell. CPU silicon lottery is just the luck of the draw.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Here is an interesting tidbit I came across today while going thru some of my screenies. 5ghz on 4790K Gigabyte vs. Asus. Guess I should have kept the Giga.
> Giga 1.323v
> 
> 
> Asus 1.365v


But.. what's the take away from that? Your cache is higher on ASUS so that's probably why it asked for more volts where-as the CAS7 compensates when compared to pure RAM bandwidth.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastEddieNYC*
> 
> Batch numbers don't matter with Haswell's. The batch is on the end of the box.
> Example:L419B535
> 1st digit is plant code. L is Malaysia.
> 2nd is year
> 3 and 4 is week
> 5 is stepping
> 6-8 is lot number


Hi

Have you checked those System Agent and Analog & Digital IO voltage values on your system, that you talked to me about?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> But.. what's the take away from that? Your cache is higher on ASUS so that's probably why it asked for more volts where-as the CAS7 compensates when compared to pure RAM bandwidth.


this

I have cycled through several mobos with my 4790k. The vcore required going from z87 Plus to Maximus Hero VI is exactly the same for 4.7ghz. I expected a slight vcore drop but nope. The hero actually required me to raise the digital i/o and analog i/o .100v to stabilize my 4.7ghz profile. The z87 plus was making that adjustment on auto but it didnt show the values anyway. It only showed the system agent voltage in that area.

The hero has twice the True Phases in the Vrm 8 phase but the z87 plus is only 4 phase but the way they overclock is 100% based on the cpu.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> But.. what's the take away from that? Your cache is higher on ASUS so that's probably why it asked for more volts where-as the CAS7 compensates when compared to pure RAM bandwidth.


It's not bandwidth. I tested switching tRDRD 4 to 5 which has a huge impact on Read/Copy in AIDA bandwith scores. Doesn't make any difference at all in CineBench.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=cinebench_2400c10z9ub0.png

http://abload.de/image.php?img=cinebench_2400c10_2o6xg0.png


----------



## Hunched

Can someone please explain to me what the best way to have lower voltages at idle is for manual voltage?
I have a 4690k and an Asus Z97-A.

I keep seeing C1E, C-States, EIST, etc... Do I use all of them at once, or do I only use one?
What is C1E? I have an option for "Enhanced C1 State", I'm assuming it's that.
There's also like 7 different C-States, if I use C-States, do I have them all enabled or only some or one?

I just don't want 1.250v running through my CPU 24/7, but I don't want to do anything that may not be optimal for gaming.
I'm sure there's a best way to set this all up...

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I would ask what makes you think not? How many chips have you binned and how many of the same batch?


Just check the spreadsheet at the beginning of this thread or results on Hwbot and show me a batch where all the chips are above average. Each batch can have good and poor OC'ing chips.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Can someone please explain to me what the best way to have lower voltages at idle is for manual voltage?
> I have a 4690k and an Asus Z97-A.
> 
> I keep seeing C1E, C-States, EIST, etc... Do I use all of them at once, or do I only use one?
> What is C1E? I have an option for "Enhanced C1 State", I'm assuming it's that.
> There's also like 7 different C-States, if I use C-States, do I have them all enabled or only some or one?
> 
> I just don't want 1.250v running through my CPU 24/7, but I don't want to do anything that may not be optimal for gaming.
> I'm sure there's a best way to set this all up...
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


It is either going to be adaptive
OR
Some boards can do it with Manual--C-states Enabled not Auto (all of them) Package C-state-Enabled not auto
The C-states dont really affect performance in any situation but I have found that Speedstep should be off.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Have you checked those System Agent and Analog & Digital IO voltage values on your system, that you talked to me about?


I'm at work now but I recall The default SA voltage is .850. The voltage you need for stability is determined by how good your integrated memory controller(IMC) is, number of Dimms, ram speed, timings and OC. I used Aida64 memory stress test to find lowest stable voltages which for me was +.1 SA, +.025 A-IO and +.075 D-IO. Usually the digital IO Is .05 more than A-IO. Anything at or below +.25 for SA is fine for 24/7 use. I'm not sure about max voltages for D-IO and A-IO.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> It is either going to be adaptive
> OR
> Some boards can do it with Manual--C-states Enabled not Auto (all of them) Package C-state-Enabled not auto
> The C-states dont really affect performance in any situation but I have found that Speedstep should be off.


I already have EIST disabled, not that it seemed to be working anyway.
For C-States, can you explain what the latency does for C6 and C7? They are the only C-States where I can adjust the latency.
Because of this, I currently have C6 and C7 disabled, and C3 enabled (and everything below it, like "Enhanced C1 State" enabled), I'm assuming C3 and lower has no latency as there is no option.

I really don't know if what I'm doing is correct though, I can always go and enable C6 and C7 again, the word "latency" is negative to me and is something I like to avoid at all costs.
I'm assuming it just takes a certain amount of time to engage/disengage C6 or C7 mode, where as with lower modes there is no latency, it is instant, I'm guessing.

It's surprisingly difficult to find any actual information on this stuff...


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I already have EIST disabled, not that it seemed to be working anyway.
> For C-States, can you explain what the latency does for C6 and C7? They are the only C-States where I can adjust the latency.
> Because of this, I currently have C6 and C7 disabled, and C3 enabled (and everything below it, like "Enhanced C1 State" enabled), I'm assuming C3 and lower has no latency as there is no option.
> 
> I really don't know if what I'm doing is correct though, I can always go and enable C6 and C7 again, the word "latency" is negative to me and is something I like to avoid at all costs.
> I'm assuming it just takes a certain amount of time to engage/disengage C6 or C7 mode, where as with lower modes there is no latency, it is instant, I'm guessing.
> 
> It's surprisingly difficult to find any actual information on this stuff...


Yeah, I don't know your board well, but EIST is sometimes governed/negated by Windows power options--specifically, under processor power management there is a percentage value for minimum Processor state--if it is set to 100%, EIST will not function. That's fine though, I set mine to performance which defaults that value to 100%.

As far as the latency for C6 and C7 I believe that option actually affects how long the system takes to allow these states to be *entered*, the exit latency is static and not worth mentioning. This affects only voltage, nothing else--so it's not going to change performance in any way. http://rog.asus.com/253612013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-power-saving-power-tuning-guide/ There is a section in that link for Power Settings and C-states.

As far as having C6 and C7 disabled, the package (meaning all cores simultaneous) will not idle down fully if these are disabled. You CAN disable c3 or c1e and still get c6/c7 package state to function, though. I think some people have stated that c1e and c3 affect mouse response... but it won't be happening in games where there is a relatively constant load on at least 1 core. So it would only be an issue on desktop. I'm a pretty heavy browser and I use all c-states and get excellent scrolling feel and window dragging response so I just don't really think it's an issue with c-states. It definitely is with EIST.


----------



## djthrottleboi

So I have noticed that when i downclock and disable my iGPU my Firestrike physics score goes down. Anyone know the reason for this? I thought physics was just calculations. My uncore is at 4.8GHz as well as my core and instead of setting my ram to 2400MHz I set it to 2133MHz.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastEddieNYC*
> 
> I'm at work now but I recall The default SA voltage is .850. The voltage you need for stability is determined by how good your integrated memory controller(IMC) is, number of Dimms, ram speed, timings and OC. I used Aida64 memory stress test to find lowest stable voltages which for me was +.1 SA, +.025 A-IO and +.075 D-IO. Usually the digital IO Is .05 more than A-IO. Anything at or below +.25 for SA is fine for 24/7 use. I'm not sure about max voltages for D-IO and A-IO.


Thanks for the input, could you please post a screenshot of HWiNFO64 though showing these voltages?

Thank you


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> But.. what's the take away from that? Your cache is higher on ASUS so that's probably why it asked for more volts where-as the CAS7 compensates when compared to pure RAM bandwidth.


Not so. I was on Giga first and tried exact oc on Asus and kept crashing. Tried everything under the sun and had to bump voltage. Funny, everyone said Giga Hayes PSC, but Asus has issues running stock timings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> CPU batch numbers generally don't matter. Not just on Haswell. CPU silicon lottery is just the luck of the draw.


well since, I've boughten last 5 or 6 CPUs based on batch numbers, I would have to disagree. Guess all those great oc'ers on HWbot keep track of batch for no reason. Lol.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> well since, I've boughten last 5 or 6 CPUs based on batch numbers, I would have to disagree. Guess all those great oc'ers on HWbot keep track of batch for no reason. Lol.


There are good and bad OC'ing CPU's in all batches... it's extremely rare almost impossible to find all CPU's in the same batch to have great OC ability. Go ask anyone, even 8Pack, they'll say the same thing.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Any one have asus maxiums vii hero z97 here ??

i have problem with hwmonitor cant read all system fan and second gpu temp


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Any one have asus maxiums vii hero z97 here ??
> 
> i have problem with hwmonitor cant read all system fan and second gpu temp


close aisuite and see it it shows. Hwinfo and aisuite can conflict sometimes. hwmonitor might do it too.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Thanks for the input, could you please post a screenshot of HWiNFO64 though showing these voltages?
> 
> Thank you




Here is my 24/7 voltages. [email protected], Cache [email protected] Memory is G.Skill 1866 kit running at 2200 cas 10 1.65v, +.1 SA, +.025 A-IO and +.075 D-IO. The ram will go 2400 11-12-11-31 with +.14 voltage offset for SA and .05 and +.1 A-IO and D-IO. The only voltage reading in HWinfo I dont know is VIN 14 reading .224.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> close aisuite and see it it shows. Hwinfo and aisuite can conflict sometimes. hwmonitor might do it too.


same problem


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> same problem


have you tryed using hwinfo64?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> have you tryed using hwinfo64?


its work fine but i won hwmonter its easy to use


----------



## Gregory14

I am taking a guess, but I think vin14 is the difference from the original VCCIN to your current one. What is your LLC set to?


----------



## Wirerat

Hwmonitor wont always show vcore dropping with cstates.

Hwinfo64 is the suggested application to use with Haswell in the hw oc thread.

I used to use Hwmonitor too coming from amd. I tried and eventually switched on my first 4670k. Now I much prefer hwinfo.

Its worth relearning and its not hard to use.

Just tic the box sensors only when it starts and it looks very much like hwmonitor.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> I am taking a guess, but I think vin14 is the difference from the original VCCIN to your current one. What is your LLC set to?


I have LLC set to 1 and input at 1.95v. I tested with LLC at 2,3 and 4 and under load the voltage would droop especially when using AVX and FMA. I'll check that tonight. Thanx


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastEddieNYC*
> 
> I have LLC set to 1 and input at 1.95v. I tested with LLC at 2,3 and 4 and under load the voltage would droop especially when using AVX and FMA. I'll check that tonight. Thanx


I set it max but auto works on asus boards too.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Everybody pretty much ignored my question.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Everybody pretty much ignored my question.


Didn't ignore just totally stumped. I don't really think 3dmark always makes perfect sense though.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Everybody pretty much ignored my question.


no one has the explanation is why.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Everybody pretty much ignored my question.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't ignore just totally stumped. I don't really think 3dmark always makes perfect sense though.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Everybody pretty much ignored my question.
> 
> 
> 
> no one has the explanation is why.
Click to expand...

Yeah kinda figured but still had to be sure. I need to figure out what besides raw power can boost the physics processing. If its just raw power then i wouldn't be dropping slighty with different tweaks. Seems like oc'ing cache to match my core brought it down a little.


----------



## error-id10t

I just tried.. didn't see an improvement. First was 13700K and with it enabled it was 13590K so within margin of error, def no improvement though.


----------



## electro2u

Fwiw that's the highest uncore multi I've seen or heard of







I had to drop my cache to 45x for 48corex4 to be avx stable. I'm one of those people that wants p95 stability on haswell but I don't do long term testing with it. I literally just want it to make 2 full passes of small fft on all 8 cores w ht on and I'm satisfied.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Yeah kinda figured but still had to be sure. I need to figure out what besides raw power can boost the physics processing. If its just raw power then i wouldn't be dropping slighty with different tweaks. Seems like oc'ing cache to match my core brought it down a little.


did raising cache so high cost some stability? 4.8 cache is really high for such tiny if any gains.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Yeah kinda figured but still had to be sure. I need to figure out what besides raw power can boost the physics processing. If its just raw power then i wouldn't be dropping slighty with different tweaks. Seems like oc'ing cache to match my core brought it down a little.
> 
> 
> 
> did raising cache so high cost some stability? 4.8 cache is really high for such tiny if any gains.
Click to expand...

nope stable as a table. It does seem that it dropped my physics in firestrike a little though. I was under the impression that if you can clock the same as core then you had a solid oc. I think this chip can go 5GHz now though since it can do x48 core and x48 cache.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> nope stable as a table. It does seem that it dropped my physics in firestrike a little though. I was under the impression that if you can clock the same as core then you had a solid oc. I think this chip can go 5GHz now though since it can do x48 core and x48 cache.


I never bother even putting 1.2v to cache. I run at 1.180v then take what it gives. Its 4.2ghz on my 4790k and 4.1ghz 4770k.

I ran benchmarks with it 500mhz lower and no change. When I push it higher it eventually requires a vcore bump. Its not worth it to me.

Memory bandwidth benches can show a small difference but its smaller than oc ram.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> nope stable as a table. It does seem that it dropped my physics in firestrike a little though. I was under the impression that if you can clock the same as core then you had a solid oc. I think this chip can go 5GHz now though since it can do x48 core and x48 cache.
> 
> 
> 
> I never bother even putting 1.2v to cache. I run at 1.180v then take what it gives. Its 4.2ghz on my 4790k and 4.1ghz 4770k.
> 
> I ran benchmarks with it 500mhz lower and no change. When I push it higher it eventually requires a vcore bump. Its not worth it to me.
> 
> Memory bandwidth benches can show a small difference but its smaller than oc ram.
Click to expand...

Yeah i'm going to drop it and go for 5GHz anyway.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Yeah i'm going to drop it and go for 5GHz anyway.


cool. My 4.7ghz requires 1.31v already and scaling on mine goes south after that. I even upgraded to a better board. The Maximus hero VI has much better power delivery but the cpu is stable at exact same vcore as my old board.


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Yeah i'm going to drop it and go for 5GHz anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> cool. My 4.7ghz requires 1.31v already and scaling on mine goes south after that. I even upgraded to a better board. The Maximus hero VI has much better power delivery but the cpu is stable at exact same vcore as my old board.
Click to expand...

Don't feel bad mine used to do 4.7 @1.35 now its 1.365


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Yeah i'm going to drop it and go for 5GHz anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> cool. My 4.7ghz requires 1.31v already and scaling on mine goes south after that. I even upgraded to a better board. The Maximus hero VI has much better power delivery but the cpu is stable at exact same vcore as my old board.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Yeah i'm going to drop it and go for 5GHz anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> cool. My 4.7ghz requires 1.31v already and scaling on mine goes south after that. I even upgraded to a better board. The Maximus hero VI has much better power delivery but the cpu is stable at exact same vcore as my old board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't feel bad mine used to do 4.7 @1.35 now its 1.365
Click to expand...

ouch. those 4.7's. Think I may be fine with 4.8 now lol. If the scaling is that bad going to 5GHz will make this one harder to put back to 4.8GHz when i'm done.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ouch. those 4.7's. Think I may be fine with 4.8 now lol. If the scaling is that bad going to 5GHz will make this one harder to put back to 4.8GHz when i'm done.


I can run 4.8 but I dnt like the voltage required.

I just slapped a g3258 build together. Its more fun abusing a cpu that is that cheap. Also seeing aisuite tell me I have a 47% overclock is a bit rewarding.

The 4790k doesnt even really need the oc. The pentium goes from a sheep to wolf.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ouch. those 4.7's. Think I may be fine with 4.8 now lol. If the scaling is that bad going to 5GHz will make this one harder to put back to 4.8GHz when i'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> I can run 4.8 but I dnt like the voltage required.
> 
> I just slapped a g3258 build together. Its more fun abusing a cpu that is that cheap. Also seeing aisuite tell me I have a 47% overclock is a bit rewarding.
> 
> The 4790k doesnt even really need the oc. The pentium goes from a sheep to wolf.
Click to expand...

I see those pentiums love reaching pretty high too.


----------



## LostParticle

Hi, I have two questions regarding stability-stress testing:

1) Which version of the x264 stress-test/benchmark are you using? The one given on the first post of this guide, specifically x264_Benchmark_HD_v5.0.1, or the version given on the Haswell guide, which is x264 Stability Test V2?

2) Can I run the x264 Stability Test V2 from an external hard drive, meaning a HDD in an enclosure with USB3.0 connection?

Thank you.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hi, I have two questions regarding stability-stress testing:
> 
> 1) Which version of the x264 stress-test/benchmark are you using? The one given on the first post of this guide, specifically x264_Benchmark_HD_v5.0.1, or the version given on the Haswell guide, which is x264 Stability Test V2?
> 
> 2) Can I run the x264 Stability Test V2 from an external hard drive, meaning a HDD in an enclosure with USB3.0 connection?
> 
> Thank you.


the one in the op of the hw oc thread is what I prefer.

Encoding is cpu bound so running through a usb 3 should not bottleneck it at all.

I ran tests on my server with ram disk vs a standard hardrive. I wanted to see if any performance could be gained using a faster drive.

There was no difference in how fast my server could encode. Im talking about a very old 80mbs read/write vs 4,000 read/write ram disk.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> the one in the op of the hw oc thread is what I prefer.
> 
> Encoding is cpu bound so running through a usb 3 should not bottleneck it at all.
> 
> I ran tests on my server with ram disk vs a standard hardrive. I wanted to see if any performance could be gained using a faster drive.
> 
> There was no difference in how fast my server could encode. Im talking about a very old 80mbs read/write vs 4,000 read/write ram disk.


Hi, I'm glad that you personally replied because I was just reading a post of yours, on how you find stability and I have a question: when you run Prime95 28.5 for 2 minutes, as your initial stress testing, which test do you run and with which settings exactly? Do you run the custom blend test? Please, give your Prime95 exact settings.

Regarding what I asked, so you prefer the x264 Stability Test V2, and it does not matter if I will be running it from my external hard disk drive. Am I right? Have I understood you correctly?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hi, I'm glad that you personally replied because I was just reading a post of yours, on how you find stability and I have a question: when you run Prime95 28.5 for 2 minutes, as your initial stress testing, which test do you run and with which settings exactly? Do you run the custom blend test? Please, give your Prime95 exact settings.
> 
> Regarding what I asked, so you prefer the x264 Stability Test V2, and it does not matter if I will be running it from my external hard disk drive. Am I right? Have I understood you correctly?
> 
> Thank you very much!


custom 1344 1344 are my settings. Starting out with 2mins of that test will likely save you time.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> custom 1344 1344 are my settings. Starting out with 2mins of that test will likely save you time.


Yeah, I will follow your advice!

So, do you mean it like this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







How much memory (to use) should I set?

Always talking about the Blend test, right?


----------



## aerotracks

Check in place and go. I let it run for 30mins to get a base VCore value, Wirerat seems to have success with 2 minutes.









Edit: Talking about a Custom run. For CPU OC I use Custom + in-place. Blend I run for a few hours when I get a new RAM kit.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Check in place and go. I let it run for 30mins to get a base VCore value, Wirerat seems to have success with 2 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Talking about a Custom run. For CPU OC I use Custom + in-place. Blend I run for a few hours when I get a new RAM kit.


Okay, so you are running Prime95 28.5 like this?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







To be honest, I don't know IF my system's temperatures will EVER permit me to run Prime95 28.5 in any of these settings. I have 25C in my room right now and my system's cooling can be seen in my signature. How much is your ambient temperature right now?

The only time I will be able to run Prime95 28.5 will be with these parameters in the local.txt file:

CpuSupportsAVX=0
CpuSupportsFMA3=0

And this is what I am planning to do, as an additional to the x264 stress test, when I will be testing my o/c

For a couple of minutes though I wouldn't mind running this latest Prime at its defaults.

Can someone, please, explain or provide a link to, what this "1344" value setting means and does?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay, so you are running Prime95 28.5 like this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Correct! Except I use 27.9. Standard duration is 15mins with that version, so I just let it run for 2 tests.

1344k is a test where VCore factors in the most.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Correct! Except I use 27.9. Standard duration is 15mins with that version, so I just let it run for 2 tests.
> 
> 1344k is a test where VCore factors in the most.


Ah, okay I see, you are using another version. The default Time to run each FFTs size in version 28.5 is 3 minutes, as can be seen on the 1st screenshot I posted.

I have read that using 28.5 with the two instructions I give above disables AVX and also, since running the latest version, you don't have the bugs from previous versions. Few hours ago I run 28.5-untouched on Optimal Defaults and ---> max Core temp = 83C, in my system. I then run it with those two commands in the local.txt file, and ---> max Core temp = 61C. Both tests were Small FFTs.

So, I might use it like this. What is your opinion?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay, so you are running Prime95 28.5 like this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I don't know IF my system's temperatures will EVER permit me to run Prime95 28.5 in any of these settings. I have 25C in my room right now and my system's cooling can be seen in my signature. How much is your ambient temperature right now?
> 
> The only time I will be able to run Prime95 28.5 will be with these parameters in the local.txt file:
> 
> CpuSupportsAVX=0
> CpuSupportsFMA3=0
> 
> And this is what I am planning to do, as an additional to the x264 stress test, when I will be testing my o/c
> 
> For a couple of minutes though I wouldn't mind running this latest Prime at its defaults.
> 
> Can someone, please, explain or provide a link to, what this "1344" value setting means and does?


you can leave the avx fma3 off for the short test I was talking about.

it just helps keep it cooler. its not that important. I researched it before and it is just way to run prime cooler. I just do a short run before moving forward to xtu bench then x264.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> you can leave the avx fma3 off for the short test I was talking about.
> 
> it just helps keep it cooler. its not that important. I researched it before and it is just way to run prime cooler. I just do a short run before moving forward to xtu bench then x264.


No, it's OK, I understand you! You meant that you run Prime95 28.5 on its default settings, unaltered, meaning with AVX and the rest ON. That is what you meant initially. Because that is the whole point: the CPU to be able to pass a few minutes, say 2 or 3, with these exhausting settings. And I say that I would be willing to try this, for a few minutes, IF my system's temperatures will allow it. I do not think that they will allow it though - when I will be testing for 4.7GHz and with the Voltage that my CPU will require... IF temps will allow me I will surely try it!

Otherwise, for sure I will run the latest Prime with AVX etc disabled, and x264 for a few loops, and AIDA64 for a couple of hours... Not on the same day, just saying I'm willing to test with various programs.


----------



## electro2u

Heh, try small FFTs







(actually, don't) 10-20c higher than Low FFTs. Crazy Haswell is crazy.

I take much of my knowledge of custom Prime95 settings from this thread: A quick and dirty guide to the custom settings

But I use almost all available RAM. So I look in Task Manager, see how much RAM is available, and enter in 15,400 for Memory to use (in MB)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> No, it's OK, I understand you! You meant that you run Prime95 28.5 on its default settings, unaltered, meaning with AVX and the rest ON. That is what you meant initially. Because that is the whole point: the CPU to be able to pass a few minutes, say 2 or 3, with these exhausting settings. And I say that I would be willing to try this, for a few minutes, IF my system's temperatures will allow it. I do not think that they will allow it though - when I will be testing for 4.7GHz and with the Voltage that my CPU will require... IF temps will allow me I will surely try it!
> 
> Otherwise, for sure I will run the latest Prime with AVX etc disabled, and x264 for a few loops, and AIDA64 for a couple of hours... Not on the same day, just saying I'm willing to test with various programs.


Originally I started out just starting prime95 and moving the mouse around a few times and hitting the x. I just wanted to make sure it did not instant freeze. That way I know its close to what I need for x264 stability. I have better cooling now so 1-2 mins about what I run. If you disable AVX it will still be effective.

You see if you are way off from where u need to be on the vcore it will freeze instantly. avx on or off will still freeze or crash unless the vcore is pretty close.

oh yea as mentioned above setting at least 80% of max ram is good too but for the quick test Im talking about it dont matter much.


----------



## LostParticle

Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Heh, try small FFTs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (actually, don't) 10-20c higher than Low FFTs. Crazy Haswell is crazy.
> 
> I take much of my knowledge of custom Prime95 settings from this thread: A quick and dirty guide to the custom settings
> 
> But I use almost all available RAM. So I look in Task Manager, see how much RAM is available, and enter in 15,400 for Memory to use (in MB)


Thanks for the link, I will surely check it out even though it is from 2010 and the last message is from 2013.
I edited my post above - the tests I run at stock were both 10 minutes of Small FFTs, Prime95 28.5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Originally I started out just starting prime95 and moving the mouse around a few times and hitting the x. I just wanted to make sure it did not instant freeze. That way I know its close to what I need for x264 stability. I have better cooling now so 1-2 mins about what I run. If you disable AVX it will still be effective.
> 
> You see if you are way off from where u need to be on the vcore it will freeze instantly. avx on or off will still freeze or crash unless the vcore is pretty close.
> 
> oh yea as mentioned above setting at least 80% of max ram is good too but for the quick test Im talking about it dont matter much.


Okay, now I understand. So, AVX on or off does not play big role to VCore. Well, if my temps will allow it I will still run Prime95 28.5 at its defaults.

On AMD I used Prime95 only, this latest version. The usual test was 12 hours of bled-custom, how I call it, with 75% - 85% of total ram. I will set my ram usage to 12,5GB here, too.

Thanks a lot, guys









ps1: what's your ambient temps right now?

ps2:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I really feel the need to say something...
The few months I've overclocked on an AMD processor, an FX-8350, I have NEVER seen a BSOD! Never! What was happening was simple (and civilized): Prime95 was failing, so one or more cores were stopping, and back in the BIOS to change a few settings. Here, in this platform, a BSOD is like the coffee we drink in the morning! An everyday, usual, habit............


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Thanks
> Thanks for the link, I will surely check it out even though it is from 2010 and the last message is from 2013.
> I edited my post above - the tests I run at stock were both 10 minutes of Small FFTs, Prime95 28.5
> Okay, now I understand. So, AVX on or off does not play big role to VCore. Well, if my temps will allow it I will still run Prime95 28.5 at its defaults.
> 
> On AMD I used Prime95 only, this latest version. The usual test was 12 hours of bled-custom, how I call it, with 75% - 85% of total ram. I will set my ram usage to 12,5GB here, too.
> 
> Thanks a lot, guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: what's your ambient temps right now?


22c ish. The avx on or off just doesnt play a huge role because we are only talking about running test for such a short duration.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 22c ish. The avx on or off just doesnt play a huge role because we are only talking about running test for such a short duration.


Yes, of course, I understand you.

Thanks










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



For what it's worth: MY philosophy about O/C stability is that nothing O/C-ed can ever be 100% stable, and that we should not torture our machines but just use them, and that a BSOD now & then cannot harm me, and finally that whenever, and if, I'd like to do serious work on this PC -which won't happen- F9 = optimal defaults, is the answer.

Overclocking is and should be fun.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Yes, of course, I understand you.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth: MY philosophy about O/C stability is that nothing O/C-ed can ever be 100% stable, and that we should not torture our machines but just use them, and that a BSOD now & then cannot harm me, and finally that whenever, and if, I'd like to do serious work on this PC -which won't happen- F9 = optimal defaults, is the answer.
> 
> Overclocking is and should be fun.


Eggcellent.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I really feel the need to say something...
> The few months I've overclocked on an AMD processor, an FX-8350, I have NEVER seen a BSOD! Never! What was happening was simple (and civilized): Prime95 was failing, so one or more cores were stopping, and back in the BIOS to change a few settings. Here, in this platform, a BSOD is like the coffee we drink in the morning! An everyday, usual, habit............


This platform (4790k) only has temp issue which impedes testing, which goes away if you delid. But BSOD's happen only if unstable, ie typically too little vcore or too high mhz just like any other platform. I have not had a single crash/BSOD on my prime 24hr stable 4.7 1.29v settings and been using that setting since a few days after 4790k was released. And I load software, windows OS, windows backups etc, since I consider mine as stable as stock, as I bumped up vcore above what is needed for prime 24hrs, just like intel does at stock.

But even if you dont run prime long, if you BSOD, you just have to up vcore or decrease mhz, just like any other OC on any other platform until BSOD's stop.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> This platform (4790k) only has temp issue which impedes testing, which goes away if you delid. But BSOD's happen only if unstable, ie typically too little vcore or too high mhz just like any other platform. I have not had a single crash/BSOD on my prime 24hr stable 4.7 1.29v settings and been using that setting since a few days after 4790k was released. And I load software, windows OS, windows backups etc, since I consider mine as stable as stock, as I bumped up vcore above what is needed for prime 24hrs, just like intel does at stock.
> 
> But even if you dont run prime long, if you BSOD, you just have to up vcore or decrease mhz, just like any other OC on any other platform until BSOD's stop.


Hi, thanks for your opinion. We are already off topic so I will put my reply in a spoiler.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



What I meant, and perhaps I've not expressed myself correctly a non native English speaker being, is that when I was overclocking my AMD FX-8350 I never had a BSOD. If the Vcore was not enough, Prime95 v28.5 was simply failing but the computer was not freezing and neither was it giving me a BSOD. Honestly speaking, I have never seen a BSOD with my AMD system. I do not know if this was happening simply because on that system my VCore was too close to stable, as stable an O/C-ed system can ever be, but it's the truth.

Besides that, I love my new Intel system, it is much faster than my previous one, and I have no problem with this platform.



I've posted a question in another thread, whoever wishes please reply. Just want to be sure about what I'm doing before attempting anything.

Thank you.


----------



## LostParticle

Can someone please give me a link for the appropriate IBT AVX stressor that runs properly on our processors?

I've downloaded these two different versions, to check them out at 4.0GHz: IntelBurnTest 2.54(11.0.1.005) and IntelBurnTest 2.54(11.0.0.004)
None of them runs on my system and the error I get is this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I've tried running them as Administrator, from the properties panel of the executable, but I still get the same error!
The version from MajorGeeks, given on the OP of this guide, works fine but it isn't AVX enabled, is it?

LinX-0.6.5 (11.2.0) works fine.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Update : What the differnt between intial input voltage and evential input voltage ?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Update : What the differnt between intial input voltage and evential input voltage ?


Initial is boot, eventual is in OS. Check ASUS ROG site, and guides from Raja for more info.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Initial is boot, eventual is in OS. Check ASUS ROG site, and guides from Raja for more info.


Thank you

i read the same in the bios but when i change the intial the voltage in the win not change at all

but the eventual change the value in the win is there need to change both of them ?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> i read the same in the bios but when i change the intial the voltage in the win not change at all
> 
> but the eventual change the value in the win is there need to change both of them ?


The way it works, sometimes value of initial prevents proper boot, but same value in eventual will not cause problems. So there are two values, initial for booting only, eventual for OS only.


----------



## Gregory14

I've turned off power decay mode which was causing VDroop on all voltages. That was a primary reason for bsod's. I kept thinking it was the cache, so i've got it at 44 and cores at 4.7 1.264v. Cache is 1.311v in HWMonitor. Looking at my original voltages, the VCore was 1.057 and Cache 1.116 Is the cache voltage supposed to be that much higher than vCore?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> I've turned off power decay mode which was causing VDroop on all voltages. That was a primary reason for bsod's. I kept thinking it was the cache, so i've got it at 44 and cores at 4.7 1.264v. Cache is 1.311v in HWMonitor. Looking at my original voltages, the VCore was 1.057 and Cache 1.116 Is the cache voltage supposed to be that much higher than vCore?


no. why run it that high ? its not adding anything worth feeding it 1.3v. I have mine at 42 1.180v.

Many people just leave cache at stock and set 1.150.


----------



## Gregory14

One reason to run the cache at turbo 44x is to get the full potential of the CPU. When I had it at 42, I noticed that the CPU usage was lower than with the cache turned up. There has to be something with running cache higher that it keeps up with the cores. I was getting clock watchdog Error, mabey from my GPU being overvolted. I'm still within the scaling of about .05v more with Cache.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> The way it works, sometimes value of initial prevents proper boot, but same value in eventual will not cause problems. So there are two values, initial for booting only, eventual for OS only.


So then what does setting vcore actually do?

These are not my settings, but the screen I see. Not able to look at what I'm actually running right now.

http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/FullyManualMode.jpg


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> One reason to run the cache at turbo 44x is to get the full potential of the CPU. When I had it at 42, I noticed that the CPU usage was lower than with the cache turned up. There has to be something with running cache higher that it keeps up with the cores. I was getting clock watchdog Error, mabey from my GPU being overvolted. I'm still within the scaling of about .05v more with Cache.


I have ran many, many benchmarks and cache matter less than ram overclocking.

It has nothing to do with how much your cpu is loaded. Running it lower actually makes your core stable at a lower voltage.

please read the section titled "ringbus doesnt matter" for proof.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> So then what does setting vcore actually do?
> 
> These are not my settings, but the screen I see. Not able to look at what I'm actually running right now.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/FullyManualMode.jpg


Haswell-based CPUs have internal voltage regulation. CPU Input Voltage is the voltage sent to the voltage regulator, which then doles out voltage to the CPU cores, CPU cache, System Agent (vccsa), digital I/O, and analogue I/O domains. VCore is for the CPU cores only.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Haswell-based CPUs have internal voltage regulation. CPU Input Voltage is the voltage sent to the voltage regulator, which then doles out voltage to the CPU cores, CPU cache, System Agent (vccsa), digital I/O, and analogue I/O domains. VCore is for the CPU cores only.


Okay sooo... Eventual voltage is basically the sum of everything after you're in OS


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Okay sooo... Eventual voltage is basically the sum of everything after you're in OS


Not a mathematical sum, but booting and OS do not place the same load on the CPU, so when the load is higher, in the OS, sometimes you need to boost eventual so that the system is properly stable. AS load increases on the CPU, this places load on the voltage regulator, so sometimes this voltage needs a boost to compensate for that additional load.


----------



## Hunched

Can someone explain to me why my Vcore is higher than my VID? If I set manual voltage to 1.250, Vcore gets to 1.264 at max. I thought they were supposed to be the same.

When I reenter the BIOS after entering my voltage, it's suddenly higher than what I set, yet the VID in HWinfo remains what I originally entered, but reports Vcore as what the BIOS randomly chose.


Vcore is 1.264, VID is 1.250, should they not be the same? At manual voltage of 1.265, Vcore becomes 1.280

Is this normal? Thanks

Oh, this is with an Asus Z97-A and a 4690k


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Can someone explain to me why my Vcore is higher than my VID? If I set manual voltage to 1.250, Vcore gets to 1.264 at max. I thought they were supposed to be the same.
> 
> When I reenter the BIOS after entering my voltage, it's suddenly higher than what I set, yet the VID in HWinfo remains what I originally entered, but reports Vcore as what the BIOS randomly chose.
> 
> 
> Vcore is 1.264, VID is 1.250, should they not be the same? At manual voltage of 1.265, Vcore becomes 1.280
> 
> Is this normal? Thanks
> 
> Oh, this is with an Asus Z97-A and a 4690k


all my asus mobos do that. Its .020v more. I have three z87 A, z87 plus, hero vi.

Its very normal.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Can someone explain to me why my Vcore is higher than my VID? If I set manual voltage to 1.250, Vcore gets to 1.264 at max. I thought they were supposed to be the same.
> 
> When I reenter the BIOS after entering my voltage, it's suddenly higher than what I set, yet the VID in HWinfo remains what I originally entered, but reports Vcore as what the BIOS randomly chose.
> 
> 
> Vcore is 1.264, VID is 1.250, should they not be the same? At manual voltage of 1.265, Vcore becomes 1.280
> 
> Is this normal? Thanks
> 
> Oh, this is with an Asus Z97-A and a 4690k


Loadline/Current settings in the VRM section of BIOS affect this. Set current to "100%", and loadline to "Regular"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Though I'll leave it where it is if this is how Asus likes to work.


It is because of the CPU multiplier settings that give same multi ("sync" rather than "per core") to all workloads. Other boards will do it too.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> all my asus mobos do that. Its .020v more. I have three z87 A, z87 plus, hero vi.
> 
> Its very normal.


Thanks. Still seems odd to not have complete control over the voltage.
It's a weird design choice, to have the voltage you just entered to increase by 0.010v-0.020v when reentering the BIOS, makes you think something changed you didn't want to change.
Was thinking I should enter 1.235, then it would bump it to 1.250, the voltage I actually wanted.

Though I'll leave it where it is if this is how Asus likes to work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Loadline/Current settings in the VRM section of BIOS affect this. Set current to "100%", and loadline to "Regular"


Quickly tried that, I don't appear to have a "Regular" setting for LLC, just Level 1-9 settings.
Set other option to 100%, and tried LLC at Level 8 and Level 9, didn't seem to effect anything so I put them back to auto.

Coming from the guy who has/had a ton of Asus boards, this is normal, and that's all I wanted to be sure of.
So I'll keep things where they are, performance seems fine and no point in fixing what isn't broken.


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> no point in fixing what isn't broken.


Yeah, it's not broken. "1" in loadline settings would be "regular". However, you'd also need to set the core multi option to "per core", and you'd lose a bit of performance there, so I wouldn't worry about it much.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cadaveca*
> 
> Yeah, it's not broken. "1" in loadline settings would be "regular". However, you'd also need to set the core multi option to "per core", and you'd lose a bit of performance there, so I wouldn't worry about it much.


Hey I am glad your answering these questions because right now I am dealing with the same thing. I got my 4790k fully stable at 1.22 v on vcore clocked at 4.8 ghz going to try and lower it more. Coming from my rampage iv black edition I honestly can't figure out why when I go to offset mode or adaptive what is causing my cpu to jump to 1.4v under load. I have llc on 1 and 100%. Any thoughts also the board is the maximus vii impact.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Can any of you guys tell me what temps you are seeing at 1.2v on a 4790K? also what coolers you are using?
Im at 4.4Ghz all cores on the 4790k, 200mhz higher than the 4 core turbo, as i can hit 91 degrees in IBT and OCCT AVX stress tests. Usinga hyper 212 evo and just wondering if i have a bad mount.


----------



## LostParticle

Hi guys

Can someone help me achieve 4.8GHz or explain to me why I cannot stabilize it? I have tried quite a few things but nothing seems to work...

Here are my attempts:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Can any of you guys tell me what temps you are seeing at 1.2v on a 4790K? also what coolers you are using?
> Im at 4.4Ghz all cores on the 4790k, 200mhz higher than the 4 core turbo, as i can hit 91 degrees in IBT and OCCT AVX stress tests. Usinga hyper 212 evo and just wondering if i have a bad mount.


Yeah, I could help you but please tell me exactly what do you want me to do.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> Can someone help me achieve 4.8GHz or explain to me why I cannot stabilize it? I have tried quite a few things but nothing seems to work...


Chances are it just won't.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Not all CPU's can do 4.8, even if it is a 4790K nothing is guaranteed above 4.4...


----------



## LostParticle

Thank you, I already knew that and I am satisfied with 4.7GHz - stable, for 24/7 usage. (I will also purchase Intel's Tuning plan).

I was wondering though IF there's anything I could do. If there's nothing I can do, I wonder if it's my motherboard stopping me. My system is in my signature - fully updated.

Here are the few things I have tried:

- Uncore (cache) multiplier at 40x with 1.2V
- CPU Input voltage at 2.215V (the maximum I have tried).
- I've also tried with 1.430V Vcore.
- Memory set at...800MHz

What am I doing wrong and it just cannot pass the x264 stress test?
I can boot into Windows, of course, and with Vcore at 1.42V, if I recall correctly, I could even run a full system's scan with MSE.

Is there something I am doing wrong?

Do you think that delidding it would help me in anything?


----------



## skmanu

Received a 4790k/Asrock Z97M OC Formula on Thursday.

Got an above average chip, that does 4.8GHz/1.343v/90°C max (Aida 12 Hours/All benchmarks stable stable) with a Raijintek Nemesis.

Not finished with tweaking yet, I might reduce the vCore a bit.

Very happy with it.

MIght want to upgrade GPU's sometime soon though...


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> Received a 4790k/Asrock Z97M OC Formula on Thursday.
> 
> Got an above average chip, that does 4.8GHz/1.343v/90°C max (Aida 12 Hours/All benchmarks stable stable) with a Raijintek Nemesis.
> 
> Not finished with tweaking yet, I might reduce the vCore a bit.
> 
> Very happy with it.
> 
> MIght want to upgrade GPU's sometime soon though...


Congratulations!
If you wish, write your batch number please.

Thank you.


----------



## skmanu

Batch number:
L426B833


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Thank you, I already knew that and I am satisfied with 4.7GHz - stable, for 24/7 usage. (I will also purchase Intel's Tuning plan).
> 
> I was wondering though IF there's anything I could do. If there's nothing I can do, I wonder if it's my motherboard stopping me. My system is in my signature - fully updated.
> 
> Here are the few things I have tried:
> 
> - Uncore (cache) multiplier at 40x with 1.2V
> - CPU Input voltage at 2.215V (the maximum I have tried).
> - I've also tried with 1.430V Vcore.
> - Memory set at...800MHz
> 
> What am I doing wrong and it just cannot pass the x264 stress test?
> I can boot into Windows, of course, and with Vcore at 1.42V, if I recall correctly, I could even run a full system's scan with MSE.
> 
> Is there something I am doing wrong?
> 
> Do you think that delidding it would help me in anything?


I think your CPU won't cut it for 4.8GHz.

CPU Input at 2.215 is high, and not necessary unless you go cold.

To give you an idea, here are my settings for 4.8GHz:
vCore: 1.343v
Uncore: 42/1.15v
CPU Input: 1.8v

This chip is above average, not the greatest, but above average. Keep in mind that only roughly 10% of the 4790K's will do 4.8GHz within reasonable vCore/temps range. I would not go above 1.35/1.36v on air if you use your computer thoroughly. Of course, if it's idling most of the time, you can go higher (1.4/1.42?).

You could always try lowering the uncore to 35/36...


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Hey I am glad your answering these questions because right now I am dealing with the same thing. I got my 4790k fully stable at 1.22 v on vcore clocked at 4.8 ghz going to try and lower it more. Coming from my rampage iv black edition I honestly can't figure out why when I go to offset mode or adaptive what is causing my cpu to jump to 1.4v under load. I have llc on 1 and 100%. Any thoughts also the board is the maximus vii impact.


Haswell will add the additional voltage in those modes under stress tests. Use manual 24/7 and turn all c-states to enabled not auto. Then you will have low idle voltage and capped voltage.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Can any of you guys tell me what temps you are seeing at 1.2v on a 4790K? also what coolers you are using?
> Im at 4.4Ghz all cores on the 4790k, 200mhz higher than the 4 core turbo, as i can hit 91 degrees in IBT and OCCT AVX stress tests. Usinga hyper 212 evo and just wondering if i have a bad mount.


OCCT, 10 minutes, 4.4GHz @1.2V, room temperature = 24C
For cooling see my sig.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> I think your CPU won't cut it for 4.8GHz.
> 
> CPU Input at 2.215 is high, and not necessary unless you go cold.
> 
> To give you an idea, here are my settings for 4.8GHz:
> vCore: 1.343v
> Uncore: 42/1.15v
> CPU Input: 1.8v
> 
> This chip is above average, not the greatest, but above average. Keep in mind that only roughly 10% of the 4790K's will do 4.8GHz within reasonable vCore/temps range. I would not go above 1.35/1.36v on air if you use your computer thoroughly. Of course, if it's idling most of the time, you can go higher (1.4/1.42?).
> 
> You could always try lowering the uncore to 35/36...


Thanks, you are right: my chip most probably cannot do 4.8
I have asked though because it surprises me that I can be 24/7 stable at 4.7 - 1.33 or something, and I cannot get 4.8
I will purchase Intel's plan and push this to its limits, most probably. The chances to get a worst chip than this one are low, I believe.

Thanks anyway.

ps: do you think that delidding would help me at all?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Thanks, you are right: my chip most probably cannot do 4.8
> I have asked though because it surprises me that I can be 24/7 stable at 4.7 - 1.33 or something, and I cannot get 4.8
> I will purchase Intel's plan and push this to its limits, most probably. The chances to get a worst chip than this one are low, I believe.
> 
> Thanks anyway.
> 
> ps: do you think that delidding would help me at all?


Delidding doesn't help with anything but temps. If you are limited by heat in overclocking, then delidding will help. Otherwise it will not.


----------



## skmanu

^This.

You've already hit the voltage wall.

De-liding won't help.

I De-lided my previous chip (3770k), becasue it was capable of 4.8GHz/1.38v, but temps were through the roof.

De-liding allowed me to increase the 24/7 OC from 4.6 to 4.8GHz.


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Can any of you guys tell me what temps you are seeing at 1.2v on a 4790K? also what coolers you are using?
> Im at 4.4Ghz all cores on the 4790k, 200mhz higher than the 4 core turbo, as i can hit 91 degrees in IBT and OCCT AVX stress tests. Usinga hyper 212 evo and just wondering if i have a bad mount.


OCCT 10 mins, 4.5GHz/1.2v, 24°C ambient, cooling Raijintek Nemesis.


----------



## LostParticle

Okay, thank you guys, and yeah, I thought so...

One more question:

- Has anyone of you observed any significant improvement in your systems after installing the Intel Management Engine (IME) software and driver? Does this help is overclocking, at all?!

Here is what some people claim.

What do you think?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> OCCT 10 mins, 4.5GHz/1.2v, 24°C ambient, cooling Raijintek Nemesis.


I think what he meant was to run OCCT AVX. So, you must select the second tab, called CPU:Linpack, and then tick the "AVX Capable Linpack" box. Also, you've run it at 4.5GHz and not at 4.4


----------



## skmanu

Ok, running now


----------



## electro2u

IME is purposely "mysterious". For one part, it is used to make changes to the UEFI and power/other settings remotely, which you know about. On the other hand, it has a TON of low-level functions related to security. It has nothing to do with performance as far as I know.


----------



## skmanu

So, with linpack. 4.4GHz/1.2v/24°C Ambient.

From 69°C to 75° max through all cores with Raijintek Nemesis:


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> IME is purposely "mysterious". For one part, it is used to make changes to the UEFI and power/other settings remotely, which you know about. On the other hand, it has a TON of low-level functions related to security. It has nothing to do with performance as far as I know.


Yeah... I thought so, too. I just thought to give it a try on this latest, clean, Windows 7 installation. So far, I have not observed any changes in the BIOS, any...unlocked hidden features (lol), and most importantly, I have not observed any improvements in overclocking. My system does not overclock better due to installing it. It will go for sure on the next clean install.

Do you think that I should NOT install the driver either? Or that I could install the IME driver but leave the software out?

I would like more people to say their opinion on this - if they have it installed or not. I might ask again (for more opinions) if this will get forgotten.

Thank you.

@skmanu Great cooling solution, you have! Are you using 2 fans (push-pull)? I cannot see your Vcore though, but still it looks great!


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Yeah... I thought so, too. I just thought to give it a try on this latest, clean, Windows 7 installation. So far, I have not observed any changes in the BIOS, any...unlocked hidden features (lol), and most importantly, I have not observed any improvements in overclocking. My system does not overclock better due to installing it. It will go for sure on the next clean install.
> 
> Do you think that I should NOT install the driver either? Or that I could install the IME driver but leave the software out?
> 
> I would like more people to say their opinion on this - if they have it installed or not. I might ask again (for more opinions) if this will get forgotten.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> @skmanu Great cooling solution, you have! Are you using 2 fans (push-pull)? I cannot see your Vcore though, but still it looks great!


It's not meant to open up any hidden features for you to play with. It's for Windows to connect directly to the UEFI. Like SecureBoot, this is not something you *need* it's something to keep viruses and rootkits from being used against you.


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> @skmanu Great cooling solution, you have! Are you using 2 fans (push-pull)? I cannot see your Vcore though, but still it looks great!


Yes, push/pull. As good as a H110 it seems







, without the hassle of a pump that might fail.

Stock fans are quite silent as well, and it's dirt cheap: €60/£50, but not available in the US.

vCore is 1.2v

A screen at 4.7GHz/1.28v/24°C ambient. AVX enabled of course









83°C to 93°C max through all core

And Pics of the cooler:


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> It's not meant to open up any hidden features for you to play with. It's for Windows to connect directly to the UEFI. Like SecureBoot, this is not something you *need* it's something to keep viruses and rootkits from being used against you.


About the "hidden features" I was just trying to be sarcastic








In any case, this software will go on my next, clean, Windows installation, and I will make sure to reflash the BIOS, as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> Yes, push/pull. As good as a H110 it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , without the hassle of a pump that might fail.
> 
> Stock fans are quite silent as well, and it's dirt cheap: €60/£50, but not available in the US.
> 
> vCore is 1.2v
> 
> A screen at 4.7GHz/1.28v/24°C ambient. AVX enabled of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 83°C to 93°C max through all core
> 
> And Pics of the cooler ...


It looks like a really-really good one!

My previous cooler is a Noctua NH-U14S, two fan setup. I still have it and I am planning to install and test it a bit around December, when the temperatures will drop further here. In fact, I will try to mount on it my two Noctua Industrial 2000PWM fans - I have them now on the H110- to see how it will sounds/operate.

This Corsair H110 is a fine AIO, one of the best I could find before proceeding to custom water-cooling, a path I am not willing to take yet, because I feel I do not really need it. I trust my Corsair H110 and I am very satisfied from its output! There is one thing though I am not 100% sure of, yet... I am not sure IF it is seated properly. I have already asked in this topic but I have in my to-DO list to contact Corsair's technical support, as well, about this matter.

What's your opinion about this Intel Management Engine software/driver? Have you installed it in your system?


----------



## skmanu

About IME, well, it's installed, but I have absolutely no clue on what it does!

I should check though...

Yep, the H110 is a real good product, but I've been out of watercooling for a while. Last WC'ed rig was a 2600K on Z77 Fatality Pro-m early 2012.

I am happy with air coolers now, as I usually get into vCore wall before heat wall. And with these Ivy/Haswell chips, if it's too hot, I de-lid.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> About IME, well, it's installed, but I have absolutely no clue on what it does!
> 
> I should check though...


Good luck with that, and please when and if you find something post it here! I'd appreciate it! In my little research on this subject what I've gathered is that most people -who care about this matter- are not installing it mostly due to not understanding/knowing exactly what it does! They do not understand it = they stay away from it. And they are right because there's not extensive documentation about its features, as far as I know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> Yep, the H110 is a real good product, but I've been out of watercooling for a while. Last WC'ed rig was a 2600K on Z77 Fatality Pro-m early 2012.
> 
> I am happy with air coolers now, as I usually get into vCore wall before heat wall. And with these Ivy/Haswell chips, if it's too hot, I de-lid.


I understand you









H100 is my first water-cooling solution, I just wanted to try them/feel their output. There IS one thing that really surprises me though!
I have it mounted on the top side of my chassis, four fan push/pull setup with the fans blowing air outside of the case. Whenever I pass my hand over the top of my chassis I feel...COLD air coming out of the spinning fans! Even when I stress test, using x264 test, and the temperatures are around 75-85C, the air still feels a bit warm, but just a little bit. It does not feel hot! In my AMD FX8350 system, which I had until a month ago -or even less- whenever the 8350 was reaching 65-70C the air from the exact same setup was HOT! I mean, I could "feel" those 65-70 degrees! On Intel it is different. I do not know if this is happening due to worst/slower heat dissipation on this Intel platform or if because my cooler is perhaps not seated properly.

I'd like @Wirerat to tell me his opinion and also @cadaveca to comment on all this...

My AIO was purchased around April/May 2014.

Thank you









ps: sorry for the off topic..


----------



## aerotracks

I used to own a H100. It's not very good, temperatures were worse than with a good air cooler (I own a Silver Arrow for backup). I've gone to a custom loop since, but that's not a fair comparison to a CLC.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I used to own a H100. It's not very good, temperatures were worse than with a good air cooler (I own a Silver Arrow for backup). I've gone to a custom loop since, but that's not a fair comparison to a CLC.


I don't know about your H100 but my H110 -with the fans I now use on it- has been a better performer than my Noctua NH-U14S, on AMD FX-8350. On this Intel system I did not have the chance to try it yet + I am not yet completely sure if my current one is seated properly... Soon I will clarify this though! In general, system's cooling depends from the needs of the user + chassis & chassis' fans, and other factors.


----------



## [CyGnus]

LostParticle the H110 has 280mm surface area the H100 only has 240mm so its normal that it performs better


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> So, with linpack. 4.4GHz/1.2v/24°C Ambient.
> 
> From 69°C to 75° max through all cores with Raijintek Nemesis:


Hmm, i guess im about right then. a single tower heatsink with 2 fans like my hyper 212 evo probably just doesnt cut it for this CPU D: and my case doesnt support 240mm Radiators unless i mod it ( Top two fan vents have a metal piece blocking a rad from being mounted). Would you reccommend that rajintek cooler? Might pick one up if i decide this 212 EVo isnt cuting it in future and i want more speed.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I would recommend a Thermalright HR-02 Macho about 40€ and it performs like a D14, in some tests even a little better (see reviews) i have one and i like it a lot


----------



## DANZAS4321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I would recommend a Thermalright HR-02 Macho about 40€ and it performs like a D14 in some test a little better (see reviews) i have one and i like it a lot


What temps do you see under OCCT AVX? Also, im guesing that thing is huge inside your case







idk if it would fit in my Zalman Z3 PLUS


----------



## [CyGnus]

In Prime 95 v28.5 after 20min 4770K @ 4.5GHZ @ 1.24v i have 88ºc on the hottest core. But in gaming it stays around 58/60ºC.
The cooler is 160mm tall


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Hey I am glad your answering these questions because right now I am dealing with the same thing. I got my 4790k fully stable at 1.22 v on vcore clocked at 4.8 ghz going to try and lower it more. Coming from my rampage iv black edition I honestly can't figure out why when I go to offset mode or adaptive what is causing my cpu to jump to 1.4v under load. I have llc on 1 and 100%. Any thoughts also the board is the maximus vii impact.


You gotta use the measuring pads and a multi-meter, don't trust software. IF your board is doing that, test by multi-meter, then RMA it.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Hmm, i guess im about right then. a single tower heatsink with 2 fans like my hyper 212 evo probably just doesnt cut it for this CPU D: and my case doesnt support 240mm Radiators unless i mod it ( Top two fan vents have a metal piece blocking a rad from being mounted). Would you reccommend that rajintek cooler? Might pick one up if i decide this 212 EVo isnt cuting it in future and i want more speed.


its not that its a single tower. The Thermalright true spirit 140 is on par with any dual tower out out there and its only $55.

its the hyper 212 specifically. it was fine for sandy but haswell is too hot.


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Hmm, i guess im about right then. a single tower heatsink with 2 fans like my hyper 212 evo probably just doesnt cut it for this CPU D: and my case doesnt support 240mm Radiators unless i mod it ( Top two fan vents have a metal piece blocking a rad from being mounted). Would you reccommend that rajintek cooler? Might pick one up if i decide this 212 EVo isnt cuting it in future and i want more speed.


I come from a NH-D14, and I like the Raijintek.

New brand, designed in Germany, made in Taiwan.

In Europe it costs €60 when a NH-D15 is around 85/90, so good bargain!

I don't think it's available in the US though...


----------



## [CyGnus]

Here in Portugal you can get that Raijintek for 54€ D14 69€ and D15 99€


----------



## skmanu

Wow, low prices in PT!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Low? That is a lot actually we here gain +/- 600€ a month


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Good luck with that, and please when and if you find something post it here! I'd appreciate it!


If you install XTU as an example it will install IME for you. What I then do is disable or set most of them to manual so they're not running.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> If you install XTU as an example it will install IME for you. What I then do is disable or set most of them to manual so they're not running.


Oh, thanks for this!!
I've seen this "XTU" in quite a few posts and I was thinking of giving it a try! I did NOT know that it also installs the IME software+driver! Now that I know I will never install it on my new, clean, Windows installation.
I am not sure but IF I recall correctly, in my research about IME I have read that some services cannot be disabled and/or that problems might occur when disabled, if installed. So, much better to not install them.

@Wirerat or anyone else who could help: can you please read the spoiler below -taken from a post of mine, above- and tell me: at 75-85C how do you feel the air coming out from your H110? Hot? Warm? Normal? I'm asking you because we have the same AIO.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



H100 is my first water-cooling solution, I just wanted to try them/feel their output. There IS one thing that really surprises me though!
I have it mounted on the top side of my chassis, four fan push/pull setup with the fans blowing air outside of the case. Whenever I pass my hand over the top of my chassis I feel...COLD air coming out of the spinning fans! Even when I stress test, using x264 test, and the temperatures are around 75-85C, the air still feels a bit warm, but just a little bit. It does not feel hot! In my AMD FX8350 system, which I had until a month ago -or even less- whenever the 8350 was reaching 65-70C the air from the exact same setup was HOT! I mean, I could "feel" those 65-70 degrees! On Intel it is different. I do not know if this is happening due to worst/slower heat dissipation on this Intel platform or if because my cooler is perhaps not seated properly.

I'd like @Wirerat to tell me his opinion and also @cadaveca to comment on all this...

My AIO was purchased around April/May 2014.



Thanks!


----------



## skmanu

Well, the Intel is 80W at stock (+/-100W at 4.5GHz), while the 8350 is 125w at stock (+/-200w at 4.5GHz).

So, much more heat to dissipate actually.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> Well, the Intel is 80W at stock (+/-100W at 4.5GHz), while the 8350 is 125w at stock (+/-200w at 4.5GHz).
> 
> So, much more heat to dissipate actually.


Thanks - explains it.
I just have this impression that my cooler might not be seated properly. Will further investigate it.

@cadaveca, your opinion about IME?


----------



## cadaveca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> @cadaveca, your opinion about IME?


Meh. I don't have anything to really add to the conversation. I do board and memory reviews for TechPowerUp, so I use every single little feature that is offered without posing any real questions about whether it's needed or not, I merely question whether it can be useful in some context, and it can be. So, without it, there wouldn't be the same accuracy and level of capabilities to interact with the hardware from inside the OS on a general level, unless each board maker developed their own software (a la Abit and uGuru). In that context, it provides a base set of capabilities that are available to all users, regardless of what product they purchased, and I see that as a good thing.

So, it offers some capabilities that you cannot have without it... why ignore it? Because some random user says it might be bad? PSH!!!!


----------



## jdorje

So I started playing around with overclocking the other day (for the first time). I have a 4690k with a CM 212 EVO. (http://pcpartpicker.com/user/jdorje/saved/q4hv6h) First thing I did was just install XTU: for a first-timer, this made things really easy.

(1) In XTU, I bumped the boost multiplier by 1 repeatedly, and turned off "short term boost max" so that the boost can run indefinitely. (The explanation doesn't seem consistent with this, but that's what the behavior of the option appears to be.) 42x (4.2 ghz) was stable and had a good temperature of about 65C, hardly higher than the stock temperature. (Temperatures given are under XTU's stress test.) Benchmark numbers were about 10% higher than stock, so that was good (maybe it was 10% higher than stock with the boost limit turned off, so 10% higher than 3.9...have to check into that). 43x seemed stable but 44x died within seconds. Success.

(2) Next I went into the bios and changed the base clock to 37x (3.7 ghz). This was massively hotter (75-80C) with slightly worse benchmark performance (keeping the boost multiplier at 42x, so it was basically always running at 4.2 ghz in stress testing). Strange that it would be so much hotter! Failure.

(3) I went back to the bios, reset the multiplier to 35x, and changed the base clock to 105 mhz. This put the base at ~3.7 ghz, but by changing the boost multiplier to 40x (4.2 ghz) I ended up with basically the same benchmark performance and same temps as in (1). 41x boost (4.3+ ghz) again died within seconds.

So what's next? Bumping the vcore? Being satisfied with 4.2 ghz? I'm not sure.


----------



## skmanu

There is a good guide in there:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_50


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> There is a good guide in there:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_50


This.

Darkwizzie's write up is about as good of guide as there is.


----------



## Duscha

Hey guys, stupid noob question here: does higher batch number correlates to newer chip manufacture date?

I just received my box of # L425B847 and I didn't see anyone so far in the list on page 1 with that particular batch. I'm rooting for 4,7ghz+ on less than 1.3vcore. I'll let you know.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duscha*
> 
> Hey guys, stupid noob question here: does higher batch number correlates to newer chip manufacture date?
> 
> I just received my box of # L425B847 and I didn't see anyone so far in the list on page 1 with that particular batch. I'm rooting for 4,7ghz+ on less than 1.3vcore. I'll let you know.


Hi, I have the exact same batch number!
L425B847

I am listed as an owner on the first page and you can see my results. If you will open it in a new tab and sort it though I do not appear anymore, dunno why...

I am extremely interested in your oveclocking results! Please, let me know what you will be able to achieve! Also, please complete your signature, adding your full system's specifications.

Thank you. Good luck!









ps: regarding your question:

L = Malaysia
4 = year 2014
25 = week 25 of year 2014
B = stepping


----------



## skmanu

Don't know, but I received mine on Thursday and it's # 426B833


----------



## Duscha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hi, I have the exact same batch number!
> L425B847
> 
> I am listed as an owner on the first page and you can see my results. If you will open it in a new tab and sort it though I do not appear anymore, dunno why...
> 
> I am extremely interested in your oveclocking results! Please, let me know what you will be able to achieve! Also, please complete your signature, adding your full system's specifications.
> 
> Thank you. Good luck!


I sorted the list to show only i7-4790K's and you didn't appear, damn it. My bad.

I'm currently waiting for my case and Mobo. You may expect my OC results within next week. Signature is on, brb

When did you purchase your CPU?


----------



## Duscha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> Don't know, but I received mine on Thursday and it's # 426B833


You got some very impressive low vcore. Or is that called VID now? The list does say so. My last chip was a E8400 - it's been a while. This one went [email protected] 4,8ghz on 1,26vcore.


----------



## LostParticle

@$ilent, can you please check/fix the list on the first page because when opened in a new tab and sorted-filtered I personally and perhaps others too, do not appear anymore? Thank you










@Duscha I have purchased my CPU on the 3rd of October, 2014.


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duscha*
> 
> You got some very impressive low vcore. Or is that called VID now? The list does say so. My last chip was a E8400 - it's been a while. This one went [email protected] 4,8ghz on 1,26vcore.


Yes, I've been lucky with this one.

I did a few Cinebench 11.5 last night at 4.93Ghz/1.43v. And it's stable at 4.9GHz/1.34v on air.

I delided the chip, but without liquid ultra, almost no drop in temp after like 10 mounts!

So, hopefully, I can run it 24/7 at 4.9GHz if I have a 10°C drop with the CLU.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duscha*
> 
> I'm currently waiting for my case and Mobo. You may expect my OC results within next week. Signature is on, brb


Thanks!
Which motherboard have you picked?


----------



## Duscha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Thanks!
> Which motherboard have you picked?


Asus Maximus VII Hero

The signature should show something now. At least everything I ordered is in there. By the way I purchased mine in China. It seems Asia gets the newer models faster. GTX 970's are in high stock here too.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duscha*
> 
> Asus Maximus VII Hero
> 
> The signature should show something now. At least everything I ordered is in there. By the way I purchased mine in China. It seems Asia gets the newer models faster. GTX 970's are in high stock here too.


Very good component selections! I am really looking forward to when you will have everything installed and running! You are absolutely sure about your batch number, right?

When you will have everything installed please let's run a couple of stress tests at the same settings, together! We will agree on the settings and run, preferably the x264 stress test, and compare the results. I am really interested in finding out IF my motherboard is limiting me. And one last observation from me: do not trust the list in the first page of this guide. From the little I have seen people used to just bench and post VID/Vcore or even just boot and post these values. There is no consistency, there was not any methodology for acceptable values, for what is stable, agreed in advance...

You and me can thoroughly test this though.

Thanks!


----------



## Duscha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Very good component selections! I am really looking forward to when you will have everything installed and running! You are absolutely sure about your batch number, right?
> 
> When you will have everything installed please let's run a couple of stress tests at the same settings, together! We will agree on the settings and run, preferably the x264 stress test, and compare the results. I am really interested in finding out IF my motherboard is limiting me. And one last observation from me: do not trust the list in the first page of this guide. From the little I have seen people used to just bench and post VID/Vcore or even just boot and post these values. There is no consistency, there was not any methodology for acceptable values, for what is stable, agreed in advance...
> 
> You and me can thoroughly test this though.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, I'm absolutely sure. The chip even says: Malay









As I still got some time upon arrival I will read into it. Is x264 the way to go? I saw several recommendations on Page 1. What do use for stressing the GPU? I would like to stress both at the same time to get some closure about my case temps.

Although the same batch doesn't necessarily produces the exact same quality of the chip if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duscha*
> 
> Yes, I'm absolutely sure. The chip even says: Malay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I still got some time upon arrival I will read into it. Is x264 the way to go? I saw several recommendations on Page 1. What do use for stressing the GPU? I would like to stress both at the same time to get some closure about my case temps.
> 
> Although the same batch doesn't necessarily produces the exact same quality of the chip if I'm not mistaken.


Okay, glad that you are 100% sure about the batch number, and yes, it might not be the exact same quality but my thought is that you and me having the exact same batch number is the closest I can get to "verify" my chip / system.

When it comes to CPU setting and stressing the best advice I ever got can be seen in this post. The latest Prime95 rises temperatures to extreme heights and only if you plan to delidd you should use it. Unless of course you will disable AVX testing by using two commands, which I give in a previous post of mine.

When it comes to GPU stress testing I do not know. I suppose you could try FurMark but I haven't really dealt with this subject.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duscha*
> 
> Asus Maximus VII Hero
> 
> The signature should show something now. At least everything I ordered is in there. By the way I purchased mine in China. It seems Asia gets the newer models faster. GTX 970's are in high stock here too.


Can you post here screen shot for hwmionter please ? i have same mobo and i cant see all my fan speed and 2nd gpu temp


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 1.236v is pretty conservative imo. I would try for 4.6ghz. if its stable at around 1.32v or below and temps are still fine thats what I would run. it depends on how your cpu scales. if it ends up needing a whole .100v to hit the next multi then I would just keep that nice 4.5ghz 1.236v profile.


Well, after testing for a couple of days I need 1,295 for stable 4,6GHz.. I guess that's pretty good.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Unless of course you will disable AVX testing by using two commands, which I give in a previous post of mine.


The easy way would be continuing to use 27.9









Got a new chip today, quick 2x15min 1344k:

http://abload.de/image.php?img=4800_1230g9efi.png


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> The easy way would be continuing to use 27.9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new chip today, quick 2x15min 1344k:
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=4800_1230g9efi.png


Looks so good! Congrats! Batch Number?










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Never used 27.9, I think, in any case I prefer the latest with AVX-etc disabled.
ps: have you got this new one through Intel's Tuning Plan?


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Unless of course you will disable AVX testing by using two commands, which I give in a previous post of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> The easy way would be continuing to use 27.9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new chip today, quick 2x15min 1344k:
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=4800_1230g9efi.png
Click to expand...

Wow. That's an amazing chip. 4.8ghz at 1.23v... I've only gone as high as 4.7ghz on 1.285v


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Looks so good! Congrats! Batch Number?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Never used 27.9, I think, in any case I prefer the latest with AVX-etc disabled.
> ps: have you got this new one through Intel's Tuning Plan?


If you disable FMA3, then there's no point in using the latest. And if you disable AVX, you might just as well use 26.6.









Never owned a tuning plan, got the chip off our good @ratskrone who back in the day also provided me with my good 3570k. Batch I can look up for you tomorrow.

@Pikaru: That's quite good already, my first 4790k ran similar. Great for 24/7 use


----------



## Benjiw

I'm thinking of joining the blue team soon but unsure to wait for the next batch of intels or buy a 4790k as a starter, what advice could you give an AMD convert? Also I'm very new to overclocking, but my AMD 8350 is at 5ghz and my 6870 is at 1ghz so I must be doing something good?


----------



## electro2u

Just do it now. Intel is scraping the bottom of the barrel for more performance from silicone. AMD has a long way to go.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Just do it now. Intel is scraping the bottom of the barrel for more performance from silicone. AMD has a long way to go.


What do you mean by scraping the bottom of the barrel?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What do you mean by scraping the bottom of the barrel?


They've squeezed practically everything there is to get out of the material. From here it will be very slight performance increases with slight decreases in power usage. Haswell is a good purchase that will be competitive with newer platforms for a while.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> They've squeezed practically everything there is to get out of the material. From here it will be very slight performance increases with slight decreases in power usage. Haswell is a good purchase that will be competitive with newer platforms for a while.


Ah I see, what do you think is next on the CPU highway? I do love how well my AMD cpu's have served me but would like a bit more performance out of my next rig.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Ah I see, what do you think is next on the CPU highway? I do love how well my AMD cpu's have served me but would like a bit more performance out of my next rig.


If I may I am not dogging on amd at all. With that said intel is a solid purchase although your 8350 is 8 cores 5 ghz the 4790k will out perform it especially in gaming. Multi threaded applications such as video rendering etc probably not. Your biggest benefit that I showed my buddy who just jumped from his 8350 is in games your fps drops and spikes will even out and be more consistent. I hope amd performs in there 2016 line up but intel is just so far ahead in the ipc department it's going to be hard for amd to catch up. The money you will spend to convert will be worth it. Next year's cpu's for Intel should be part of there tick tock thing as it will be a small improvement nothing to upgrade over next upgrade when we see a improvement should be Skylake I think it is that comes out in 2016 might be Broadwell I can't remember but whatever cpu it is then. By then ddr4 prices should have come down and it will be a viable upgrade at that point from current gens if you wanted to upgrade.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Ah I see, what do you think is next on the CPU highway? I do love how well my AMD cpu's have served me but would like a bit more performance out of my next rig.


If you mean with Silicone, on the non-enthusiast platform it will be Broadwell, which you could wait for but it's looking like the K-SKUs (overclockable) will not be out until June or so. I'm hearing that z97 *should* support Broadwel, but it wont be much of a step forward. 14nm instead of 22nm but mostly just the TDP drop that goes with that (which isn't useful for desktops).

If you mean next material; it's going to be a while. Carbon nanotube or graphene, probably.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> If you disable FMA3, then there's no point in using the latest. And if you disable AVX, you might just as well use 26.6.


Or I could just use the latest, which also fixes a few bugs from what I've seen in the "whatsnew.txt" file and just enable/disable those by setting their values to 1 or 0, respectively, whenever I wish. Or by simply deleting the commands from the local.txt file. To be honest though, I wrote these commands as an alternative for the new user who would like to use Prime95. Personally, I am not using Prime95 at all on this platform. I only run 5 loops of the x264 test, the version suggested in this site.

There are times though when I need Prime, like this time that I wish to test a single core at a time. Does anyone know how can I do this with Prime? I've read that it can be done if you set it like in the following picture:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I don't know what to do next, though. How can I start the per core test?
If, after setting it like this, I start the Blend test for example, all cores max at 100%.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Never owned a tuning plan, got the chip off our good @ratskrone who back in the day also provided me with my good 3570k. Batch I can look up for you tomorrow.


Yeah, I'd like that, thank you!









@Benjiw, I agree with the others that it is a good purchase. Coming from AMD though, I should tell you that overclocking this processor is not that much fun... Not so much o/c headroom, plenty of BSODs, depending always on how lucky you will be in the chip lottery, of course.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Or I could just use the latest, which also fixes a few bugs from what I've seen in the "whatsnew.txt" file and just enable/disable those by setting their values to 1 or 0, respectively, whenever I wish. Or by simply deleting the commands from the local.txt file. To be honest though, I wrote these commands as an alternative for the new user who would like to use Prime95. Personally, I am not using Prime95 at all on this platform. I only run 5 loops of the x264 test, the version suggested in this site.
> 
> There are times though when I need Prime, like this time that I wish to test a single core at a time. Does anyone know how can I do this with Prime?


For stability testing, sure, use whatever works for you!









Select one worker in prime, go to task manager, set core affinity.

With my G3258 I compared 26.6 - 27.9 - 28.5. This chip has no AVX, so prime runs the same routines regardless of the version.

Now, in my own testing, I wasn't able to spot a difference. A bad setting would cause crashes after similar amounts of time, and good settings.. well they just worked.

If you have additional input on those different versions, please fill me up.









Oh, and Batch: L420B759


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> For stability testing, sure, use whatever works for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Select one worker in prime, go to task manager, set core affinity.


Ah, thank you for this! So, for anyone feeling puzzled from this, after setting Prime95 to run on one worker, we go to Task Manager, Processes, right click on Prime95.exe and selecting Afinity. Here's how it looks:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







One last question about this program: when you run those 1344 custom runs how do you set 75%, for example, of ram? I mean, if you select "Run FFTs in-place", in the Custom option, "Memory to use" is grayed out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> With my G3258 I compared 26.6 - 27.9 - 28.5. This chip has no AVX, so prime runs the same routines regardless of the version.
> 
> Now, in my own testing, I wasn't able to spot a difference. A bad setting would cause crashes after similar amounts of time, and good settings.. well they just worked.
> 
> If you have additional input on those different versions, please fill me up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Batch: L420B759


Instead of having 2 or 3 different Prime versions I suggest to have only one and add/delete 2 simple commands, according to the user's goals/needs. It is just a suggestion









Additional info on Prime95 me does not have because I do not care at all about this software. There is the "wnatsnew.txt" there if you wish to read it.

When it comes to Prime I do not run it on Intel, I will never-ever use it to stress test my Intel system for (what I personally and subjectively define as) stability. On AMD it was (and is) my one and only stability stress test. On Intel, with these temperatures it creates, I will never run it for long. This one time though I try to use it because I am trying this "per core" overclock, and to be honest, I don't know any other way to stress test a single core. What I write and ask here about Prime is not for myself only, but for other users who will follow, as well. Perhaps, with this Affinity setting I will be able to set the x264 stress test to run on one core only - I will check it out right now, and if it will work I will delete Prime from my system.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> One last question about this program: when you run those 1344 custom runs how do you set 75%, for example, of ram? I mean, if you select "Run FFTs in-place", in the Custom option, "Memory to use" is grayed out.


Running 1344k, I'm looking for a VCore to start testing with. I don't want to test my memory (I already know what my mems do and what not), so filling up the RAM is pretty pointless. That's why I choose in place.
If you want to test your memory overclock, better to run SuperPi / HyperPi and finish with 800k.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Instead of having 2 or 3 different Prime versions I suggest to have only one and add/delete 2 simple commands, according to the user's goals/needs. It is just a suggestion


27.9 is the only version I actually use with 4790k/G3258. No need to touch the config, always runs the way it should


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Running 1344k, I'm looking for a VCore to start testing with. I don't want to test my memory (I already know what my mems do and what not), so filling up the RAM is pretty pointless. That's why I choose in place.
> If you want to test your memory overclock, better to run SuperPi / HyperPi and finish with 800k.
> 27.9 is the only version I actually use with 4790k/G3258. No need to touch the config, always runs the way it should


I prefer the 28.5 with edits. I just do not like that 27.9 says "unknown" cpu.

Im sure it doesnt matter but the edits take 5secs anyway.


----------



## LostParticle

The really good thing is the plurality in options-opinions!








Each user then can select/test whatever he likes.

Brtw, the Affinity setting on x264 does not seem to function properly - or I don't know how to correctly set it up. When selecting, in Task Manager, cpu 0 and cpu 1 only, after I will start it, only Core 0 Thread 0 goes to 100% usage, in HWiNFO64.

Thanks for clarifying the 1344-testing.









By the way, @Wirerat, do you have IME installed?
And also, since we have the same AIO, how does the air coming out from your H110 feel, at 75-85C? Hot? Just warm? Cool even, perhaps?

@aerotracks, do you have IME installed?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> The really good thing is the plurality in options-opinions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each user then can select/test whatever he likes.
> 
> Brtw, the Affinity setting on x264 does not seem to function properly - or I don't know how to correctly set it up. When selecting, in Task Manager, cpu 0 and cpu 1 only, after I will start it, only Core 0 Thread 0 goes to 100% usage, in HWiNFO64.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying the 1344-testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, @Wirerat, do you have IME installed?
> And also, since we have the same AIO, how does the air coming out from your H110 feel, at 75-85C? Hot? Just warm? Cool even, perhaps?
> 
> @aerotracks, do you have IME installed?


yes I have ime installed.

I have my h110 blowing air into the case atm. The air blowing out of it has never felt much more than room temp really.

When it was pulling air out I would feel more heat but that was because it was pushing the heated air from the 2 660ti's.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yes I have ime installed.
> 
> I have my h110 blowing air into the case atm. The air blowing out of it has never felt much more than room temp really.
> 
> When it was pulling air out I would feel more heat but that was because it was pushing the heated air from the 2 660ti's.


Thank you for this! It is exactly the same on my system, too! Phew!
I have the H110 installed on top of my chassis with the fans blowing air out of the case. When I had the FX-8350 I tried once by installing it on the front side, blowing air into the case. With that system I had the same temps as when installed on top. So I left it on top to not fill my case with dust.

Where do you have it?

Do you think that adding two fans on the bottom of my chassis will help my temps fall further? Not that I need it - just asking.

Thanks


----------



## LostParticle

Originally Posted by aerotracks

For stability testing, sure, use whatever works for you!

Select one worker in prime, go to task manager, set core affinity.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Ah, thank you for this! So, for anyone feeling puzzled from this, after setting Prime95 to run on one worker, we go to Task Manager, Processes, right click on Prime95.exe and selecting Afinity. Here's how it looks:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well... even if I will not select just one worker in Prime, so by setting the Affinity only in Task Manager and leaving Prime at its default settings, it still it works: only Core 0 (threads 1 and 2) go to 100% in HWiNFO. Dunno if it's correct setting it this way..


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Well, my 4690k and GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 is going to be delivered in a few hours (hopefully). Subscribing to this thread and wanted to say that I'll have verification soon!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Thank you for this! It is exactly the same on my system, too! Phew!
> I have the H110 installed on top of my chassis with the fans blowing air out of the case. When I had the FX-8350 I tried once by installing it on the front side, blowing air into the case. With that system I had the same temps as when installed on top. So I left it on top to not fill my case with dust.
> 
> Where do you have it?
> 
> Do you think that adding two fans on the bottom of my chassis will help my temps fall further? Not that I need it - just asking.
> 
> Thanks


I have it on top. The fans are blowing into the case.

It caused my gpu temps to go up when it was blowing out. I dont have enough intake to keep positive air pressure when its blowing out.

My cpu temps never really changed.

I even put 4 bgears Bblaster fans in push pull and temps were only -2c better. Totally not worth the noise.

The fans that come with h110 have good static pressure and they are very quiet.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> @aerotracks, do you have IME installed?


Yep! Kind of analogous to installing the latest graphics driver for your video card, isn't it?

Made some progress, 90min custom in place:


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Yep! Kind of analogous to installing the latest graphics driver for your video card, isn't it?


Uhmm, not sure about IME yet, still researching about it. I do have it installed on this clean Windows installation of mine, not so sure if I will install it on my next one. You seem sure about it - pardon me, if I misinterpreted your language- so how would you answer to these simple+decent questions ?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> @Benjiw, I agree with the others that it is a good purchase. Coming from AMD though, I should tell you that overclocking this processor is not that much fun... Not so much o/c headroom, plenty of BSODs, depending always on how lucky you will be in the chip lottery, of course.


What makes overclocking these harder? And are the intels binned poorly? Im confused lol.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What makes overclocking these harder? And are the intels binned poorly? Im confused lol.


Well...look, I will tell you this from my extremely poor overclocking experience: with my AMD 8350 I went from 4.2GHz to around 5.0Ghz. My last attempt was what I called "4.8 - 5.0 turbo". I enjoyed it!!

On this processor I have just managed to go from 4.4 to 4.7, I am already disappointed a bit, and now I am struggling with per-core overclocking -started this afternoon- and one of these next days I will attempt BCLK o/c, as well.

But I'm not the one to answer you, really. Purchased this on the 2nd of October, first attempted to O/C it a week or so ago...
Makes glad I purchased Performance Tuning Protection Plan from Intel couple of hours ago!

AMD was fan for me (the few months I o/c-ed it) . I could feel the heat...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Well...look, I will tell you this from my extremely poor overclocking experience: with my AMD 8350 I went from 4.2GHz to around 5.0Ghz. My last attempt was what I called "4.8 - 5.0 turbo". I enjoyed it!!
> 
> On this processor I have just managed to go from 4.4 to 4.7, I am already disappointed a bit, and now I am struggling with per-core overclocking -started this afternoon- and one of these next days I will attempt BCLK o/c, as well.
> 
> But I'm not the one to answer you, really. Purchased this on the 2nd of October, first attempted to O/C it a week or so ago...
> Makes glad I purchased Performance Tuning Protection Plan from Intel couple of hours ago!
> 
> AMD was fan for me (the few months I o/c-ed it) . I could feel the heat...


I've learned a lot from my AMD my first clock at 5ghz I was turning up vcore when it really didnt need it, in the end i turned up my VDDA volts and that helped stability enough to reduce my volts by a large margin. I would love to try intel next and get as much juice as possible. What helped me the most was researching what bios options do what to fine tune my OC.


----------



## aerotracks

So there seems to be a tiny difference in the tests between 2x15min 1344k in 27.9 and 2x15min 1344k in 28.5 if you look at the screens closely.

No difference in VCore required though, but this is why I asked for additional input on that topic









Anyway, had a BSOD in 28.5, and after a reboot it was using FMA3 again. So if I have to go into config and make those changes after every crash.. well that's not exactly what I'd call a quick adjustment.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Uhmm, not sure about IME yet, still researching about it. I do have it installed on this clean Windows installation of mine, not so sure if I will install it on my next one. You seem sure about it - pardon me, if I misinterpreted your language- so how would you answer to these simple+decent questions ?


These ones?

1. So from my understanding, MEI is used for remote access and having some BIOS controls in the OS. Is there anything else?
_There's the 5MB and 1.5MB package, we use the 1.5MB and AFAIK it has nothing to do with remote control etc._

2. Do regular users with internet browsing and gaming need to have this installed? What are the benefits of having this installed?
_No, internet and games will work._

3. Is it ok to have the MEI driver installed but not the FW?
_You won't have this situation, the firmware is always there._

4. Windows update in 8.1 has MEI as a listed update even after I installed the MEI driver, what is the update installing?
_Updated version from whatever you have or don't have._

5. Do I need to update MEI FW after every BIOS update?
_It's part of the BIOS. You may update it to a newer version yourself if you want and if it's available but the mobo manufacturer includes it in the BIOS._


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> These ones?
> 
> 1. So from my understanding, MEI is used for remote access and having some BIOS controls in the OS. Is there anything else?
> _There's the 5MB and 1.5MB package, we use the 1.5MB and AFAIK it has nothing to do with remote control etc._
> 
> 2. Do regular users with internet browsing and gaming need to have this installed? What are the benefits of having this installed?
> _No, internet and games will work._
> 
> 3. Is it ok to have the MEI driver installed but not the FW?
> _You won't have this situation, the firmware is always there._
> 
> 4. Windows update in 8.1 has MEI as a listed update even after I installed the MEI driver, what is the update installing?
> _Updated version from whatever you have or don't have._
> 
> 5. Do I need to update MEI FW after every BIOS update?
> _It's part of the BIOS. You may update it to a newer version yourself if you want and if it's available but the mobo manufacturer includes it in the BIOS._


Thank you for this, and also others will be thanking you, as well, I suppose!

Can you please have a look at this, too, and offer your experience?

Thank you very much!


----------



## superV

*AMD* is indisputable the best,look my signature.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I know I know, but I'm kinda bored of wars between things now, ain't nobody got time fo dat! (AMD vs Nvidia - AMD vs Intel - Xbox vs Playstation - etc vs etc) after 20+ years of it, I'm just so freaking bored of hearing the child like squables.


yep,just be happy with what u have.
had amd socket 939 AMD Athlon 64 3200 it was good for me for everything,then had AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ same socket 939,overclocked to the moon bout that time and killed a biostar motherboard







had fun and no problems when gaming


----------



## skmanu

Ah, motherboards are in the front line, lol! Killed mine yesterday!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quick question:
I have a fan controller, so I control my fans manually. I have them at minimum right now, and my max temperature was 61°C peak. I'm sitting around 35°C to 40°C average though. Was the peak 'acceptable'? I'm sitting on stock right now.

EDIT: Doing updates/installs. I hit 100% usage for a couple seconds and hit 68°C.

Update: Impressive single core score in Cinebench 11.5. Had to stop the multi core test since it got up to 90°C. I think I'm having bad contact with my cooler since the air didn't feel that hot. I have it at 40x and 1.2V. Was just starting to see what it could do with that small stress test before moving on to Handbrake. I have to get this figured out though... For now, I'll see what happens with gaming.


----------



## gsan

@cstkl1
how to find the best DRAM ref cycle time at 1866?


----------



## LostParticle

Per clock overclocking attempt - Any suggestion, advice, opinion would be appreciated!

Thank you


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Per clock overclocking attempt - Any suggestion, advice, opinion would be appreciated!
> 
> Thank you


dont bother. Unless you are trying to save power the benifits are not worth the time.

Especially if you are above 4.5ghz on all cores already.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> dont bother. Unless you are trying to save power the benifits are not worth the time.
> 
> Especially if you are above 4.5ghz on all cores already.


I think it does worth it when you are trying to learn something new.








Thank you for your opinion though, it does count!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



ps: I already have another o/c profile at 4.7GHz, which I personally and according to my standards consider stable and thus I am willing to use it. This attempt of mine is about understanding/learning about per core o/c and Adaptive Voltage. My next, and probably last, attempt will be on BCLK o/c.


----------



## mnguy048

I got my new rig coming tomorrow and I've been reading this OC guide on page 1. I feel fairly confident but if you guys have any tips I would much appreciate it.

The parts I got are:
Corsair 400r Case
i5-4690k chip
Asus Z97-A motherboard
Corsair cx750 power supply
gskill 2x4gb sticks ripsaw x series 2133
Noctua NH-D14 Heat Sync
gigabyte nvidia gtx 970
Samsung 840 Evo SSD 500gb


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I think it does worth it when you are trying to learn something new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your opinion though, it does count!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ps: I already have another o/c profile at 4.7GHz, which I personally and according to my standards consider stable and thus I am willing to use it. This attempt of mine is about understanding/learning about per core o/c and Adaptive Voltage. My next, and probably last, attempt will be on BCLK o/c.


if u know to oc with cores all the same then its not really different. Just add in some single thread stressing.


----------



## djthrottleboi

I should have kept that first 4790k. If I go over 60% usage on my cpu it shuts down. I even dropped my OC from 4.8GHz to stock multi and the same voltage and it still does it. I really think its my gpu though.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I should have kept that first 4790k. If I go over 60% usage on my cpu it shuts down. I even dropped my OC from 4.8GHz to stock multi and the same voltage and it still does it. I really think its my gpu though.


You think something in the PSU protection might be kicking in and shutting it off? I do know that with 2 KPEs, I've had it happen twice where it all of a sudden shut down during a bench. I assume it was because I was pushing 1.5v on both cards, lol...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I should have kept that first 4790k. If I go over 60% usage on my cpu it shuts down. I even dropped my OC from 4.8GHz to stock multi and the same voltage and it still does it. I really think its my gpu though.
> 
> 
> 
> You think something in the PSU protection might be kicking in and shutting it off? I do know that with 2 KPEs, I've had it happen twice where it all of a sudden shut down during a bench. I assume it was because I was pushing 1.5v on both cards, lol...
Click to expand...

Actually i really do as it happens when i stream and also when i disable the protections on the KPE. With protections enabled it only happens when I game and stream.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Actually i really do as it happens when i stream and also when i disable the protections on the KPE. With protections enabled it only happens when I game and stream.


That's weird. I've had 1.47 on the DMM on two KPEs using the same PSU, but it only shuts off when I go over 1.51v. I'm using your BIOS too btw.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Actually i really do as it happens when i stream and also when i disable the protections on the KPE. With protections enabled it only happens when I game and stream.
> 
> 
> 
> That's weird. I've had 1.47 on the DMM on two KPEs using the same PSU, but it only shuts off when I go over 1.51v. I'm using your BIOS too btw.
Click to expand...

with the KPE bios set to use 1000w it has a power limit so it wants to be raised. Maybe I can reduced the power and voltage and see how my system acts.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> ..... Just add in some single thread stressing.


Do you know how can I do this with the x264 stress test? Is it possible to set it to run on one core only?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Do you know how can I do this with the x264 stress test? Is it possible to set it to run on one core only?


it asks how many threads, lol.

Just type "1"


----------



## BangBangPlay

I decided to sell my i5 4670K to another member despite it being an excellent OCer for first gen Haswell and jump to an i7. I bought a 4790K from Amazon and FedEx managed to actually loose the package. I went to my local Micro Center and snagged one for under $300 with tax last night. I kept my Z87 Gryphon and after a USB BIOS flash it posted normally.

I have only played around with it for a short time but it looks like I got a pretty good clocker. It's sitting at 4.6 GHz @ 1.220V and plenty stable so far. I haven't even tried to go any higher yet. I have a long way to go to dial in a few profiles (4.7 and 4.8), but it looks like it's a keeper. I was thinking of maybe opening the Amazon chip and giving it a chance when it eventually comes (after an investigation by FedEx) but it looks like that won't be necessary.

So besides having to wait 4 days to find out what happened to the first 4790k I ordered, this upgrade has been inexpensive and relatively painless. I was worried I'd loose out in the Haswell lottery and end up with a downgrade.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I decided to sell my i5 4670K to another member despite it being an excellent OCer for first gen Haswell and jump to an i7. I bought a 4790K from Amazon and FedEx managed to actually loose the package. I went to my local Micro Center and snagged one for under $300 with tax last night. I kept my Z87 Gryphon and after a USB BIOS flash it posted normally.
> 
> I have only played around with it for a short time but it looks like I got a pretty good clocker. It's sitting at 4.6 GHz @ 1.220V and plenty stable so far. I haven't even tried to go any higher yet. I have a long way to go to dial in a few profiles (4.7 and 4.8), but it looks like it's a keeper. I was thinking of maybe opening the Amazon chip and giving it a chance when it eventually comes (after an investigation by FedEx) but it looks like that won't be necessary.
> 
> So besides having to wait 4 days to find out what happened to the first 4790k I ordered, this upgrade has been inexpensive and relatively painless. I was worried I'd loose out in the Haswell lottery and end up with a downgrade.


congrats and welcome to dc.

I had 4670k before too but the ones I owned were average.

4.6 @ 1.22 is above average. Mine needs 1.24 for 4.6. Then mine starts to scale bad. 4.7 is 1.31v and 4.8 requires more than 1.4v so I never even stress tested it that high.

Hopefully yours scales better.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> congrats and welcome to dc.
> 
> I had 4670k before too but the ones I owned were average.
> 
> 4.6 @ 1.22 is above average. Mine needs 1.24 for 4.6. Then mine starts to scale bad. 4.7 is 1.31v and 4.8 requires more than 1.4v so I never even stress tested it that high.
> 
> Hopefully yours scales better.


Lol, you and I have the exact same chip. They should hang out sometime.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> it asks how many threads, lol.
> 
> Just type "1"


Yes, I have tried that before asking here but it does not work. I have selected 1 and then 2 threads but the work load is spread in all of the threads/cores. The only way I have found is to set just one active core in the BIOS. Is there any other way? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Yes, I have tried that before asking here but it does not work. I have selected 1 and then 2 threads but the work load is spread in all of the threads/cores. The only way I have found is to set just one active core in the BIOS. Is there any other way? Am I doing something wrong?


when u select 1 thread does it boost to the 1 core frequency?

Dont worry about the load spread. U just need it to boost to the 1 core freq under load.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> when u select 1 thread does it boost to the 1 core frequency?
> 
> Dont worry about the load spread. U just need it to boost to the 1 core freq under load.


Well, no, I don't think so..

Here is what it looks like (after running for about 2 minutes):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Now, what I am supposed to do, my goal I mean, is that I want to test stability on this per-core overclocking profile, on the first core only, which is set to run at 4.9GHz, max. You can see the settings in this post, if you wish. Can I do this test with the x264 stress test then, and if so, how?

Thank you.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

If you are referring to a couple cores having a load, you need to know that no per-core monitoring program is correct. All you need to see is that the total CPU usage is 13%, or 1/8 of your CPU. I am guessing you have an i7? If so, that means one core is getting pushed to 100%


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> If you are referring to a couple cores having a load, you need to know that no per-core monitoring program is correct. All you need to see is that the total CPU usage is 13%, or 1/8 of your CPU. I am guessing you have an i7? If so, that means one core is getting pushed to 100%


Thanks for your reply.

My system is in my signature which is fully updated. What I wish to achieve is to test for stability on my higher clock frequency which is 4.9GHz at core number one. I have this per-core o/c profile I am working on these days - it's settings can be seen in the link I gave in the exact previous post of mine. It is like this : x49 x48 x48 x47. I have already tested for stability at 4.7GHz. Now I want to "isolate" the first core and stress test it only. I know that I can go in the BIOS and set one core only as active - and then test with Prime or even the x264 test , for example.

My question is: without deactivating the other cores in the BIOS, how can I stress test only Core 1, with the x264 or any other, stress test?

Thank you.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

It appears you were successfully stressing that. This is an assumption, but I would say that if all cores are successfully overclocked to 4.7GHz, then having a turbo on one thread at 4.9GHz would still be stable at the same OC.

I'm not sure if the turbo is setting core #0 to 4.9GHz, but instead is setting the one active core to 4.9GHz (say core #2 if it wanted). And it'll pick two cores (or threads) to go to 4.8GHz to turbo. ETC. Then again, I'm not a software or CPU engineer, so...


----------



## max883

I run My i7 4790K at 4.8GHz With 1.34volt With my GTX 780Ti SLi Overclockt to Gpu: 1200.Mhz Mem: 7000.Mhz. Running in the Same loope .

I used Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra On my Cpu and MX-4 on my Gpus. I gett 28.c idle both cpu and Gpus and max temp is 72c Cpu and 60.c Gpus When testing Battlefeald 4 Ultra With 4K 3840x2160 for 60.min

Is this ok?


----------



## mutatedknutz

hey guys i recently built up a new intel system
my specs are as follows
core i5 4690k stock speed
msi z97 pc mate mobo
2x4 gb hyper x ram 1866mhz
1tb wd hdd
amd asus r9 280
cooler master hyper 212 plus
corsair vs
cooler master elite 431 plus cabinet

i want to know the load and idle temps for the cpu
my ambient temps are high around 28-30degrees
my gpu maxed at 71 degrees stock clock
and cpu here is the screen shot
i just finished a dota game and check the temps and took screen shot


----------



## RONIN021

Ok short, to the point which one is better, L420B822 or L425B370 ?
need for 4.7GHz under 1.25v
my last 4790k was really nasty one!!!
Thnx


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RONIN021*
> 
> Ok short, to the point which one is better, L420B822 or L425B370 ?
> need for 4.7GHz under 1.25v
> my last 4790k was really nasty one!!!
> Thnx


No one will be able to answer that, based on Batch#. Flip a coin.


----------



## RONIN021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> No one will be able to answer that, based on Batch#. Flip a coin.


If i told you some L421Bxxx can handle 4.8GHz under 1.3v, then which one u suggest?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> congrats and welcome to dc.
> 
> I had 4670k before too but the ones I owned were average.
> 
> 4.6 @ 1.22 is above average. Mine needs 1.24 for 4.6. Then mine starts to scale bad. 4.7 is 1.31v and 4.8 requires more than 1.4v so I never even stress tested it that high.
> 
> Hopefully yours scales better.


Thanks bud! I remember you from the Haswell OC guide (with stats) thread. I have been mainly playing around with 4.6 and stress testing and so far so good. Not a single blue screen yet. It looks like I might even be able to lower that voltage. I used that voltage because that's what my 4670K used for 4.6 so it seemed like a good place to start. I will try for 4.7 and 4.8 after I refine this OC profile, since it has been my 24/7 clock for a while. Even if I can hit 4.7 and 4.8 with fairly low voltages odds are that I would only use them for benching, but I'll wait and see what the end voltages are.

If I learned anything from 1st gen Haswell OCing it requires lots of time and patience to really fine tune a good OC profile, but thankfully I have a good base of knowledge. I like to do a combo of synthetic stress tests, video compression, benchmark loops, and some gaming. Just looking at the results and reading reviews, Devil's Canyon seems to be a lot more consistent. Thats why I took the leap of faith selling a near golden OCer in my i5 4670K. But so far I am super content, even though I haven't scratched the surface of this chip.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> It appears you were successfully stressing that. This is an assumption, but I would say that if all cores are successfully overclocked to 4.7GHz, then having a turbo on one thread at 4.9GHz would still be stable at the same OC.


I wish it was (is) like that! Like the "4.7GHz" Vcore to be enough for the 4.9GHz clock, whenever required! I do not know this though, and unfortunately not many people are participating in this thread, as it seems...
So, since I don't know, I will keep stressing that one core at 4.9 until I will find its stability with Adaptive Vcore mode, because with Override Vcore mode = fixed voltage, I have already found its stability, on this per core overclocking attempt. As I say in the other thread, the reason I am trying with Adaptive is that, with the Override mode, it uses too much voltage when in full load (4.7GHz) . It uses a Vcore of 1.456V (!)
With Override, when in full load, it runs at 4.7 but It uses the Vcore of 4.9!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I'm not sure if the turbo is setting core #0 to 4.9GHz, but instead is setting the one active core to 4.9GHz (say core #2 if it wanted). And it'll pick two cores (or threads) to go to 4.8GHz to turbo. ETC. Then again, I'm not a software or CPU engineer, so...


It goes like this:
when one core only - Core 1- is at 100% load the clock is 4.9GHz
when two cores only are in full load - Core 1 & Core 2- the clock is 4.8GHz
when three cores are in full load - Core 1 , Core 2, Core 3- the clock is 4.8GHz
when all four cores are in full load the clock is 4.7GHz

That is my x49 x48 x48 x47 per core overclock.

I already have another o/c profile: 4.7GHz , all cores, override. Impossible to reach 4.8! This is why I'm trying the per-core.

My last attempt, after finishing with the per-core, will be a BCLK attempt.

I still do not fully understand how Adaptive works and specifically to what values exactly the offsets are added or subtracted - and in general, what's going on there.

Too bad genuinely experienced users do not talk.

ps: the only way to test one single core, that I have personally found, is by setting one core only as active in the BIOS. The options are: 1 core active, 2 cores active, 3 cores active, All cores active.


----------



## stubass

Best i could do with 4c/8t.... didnt try with no HT and disabling cores..








http://valid.canardpc.com/pu8293

Batch: L422B690


----------



## RONIN021

L421B999 is a good batch for 4790k so considering this which one you choose? L420B822 or L425B370?
thnx


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RONIN021*
> 
> L421B999 is a good batch for 4790k so considering this which one you choose? L420B822 or L425B370?
> thnx


Hi

I don't know if batch numbers have any significance. I can just say that with my processor, batch number L425B847, I am not able to reach more than 4.7GHz on all cores. So, this period I am trying a per-core overclocking profile - perhaps you have read about my attempts in the recent posts of this thread.

My personal and subjective opinion is that batch numbers do matter. I have been reading this thread from the beginning. Back in the days -like couple of months ago- when this thread was really active, some people claimed that early batch number usually mean better overclocking items because when the demand is not so high, they have time to select them and manufacture them more properly. I think I agree with this. Finally, I am not a native English speaker so I hope you really understand what I am trying to say.

If I were you I would pick the L420B822. It is a lottery anyway, so why not? I have also purchased Intel's performance plan, so I can play with my current processor as much as I desire and at the same time hope for a better item when it will be replaced.


----------



## RONIN021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I don't know if batch numbers have any significance. I can just say that with my processor, batch number L425B847, I am not able to reach more than 4.7GHz on all cores. So, this period I am trying a per-core overclocking profile - perhaps you have read about my attempts in the recent posts of this thread.
> 
> My personal and subjective opinion is that batch numbers do matter. I have been reading this thread from the beginning. Back in the days -like couple of months ago- when this thread was really active, some people claimed that early batch number usually mean better overclocking items because when the demand is not so high, they have time to select them and manufacture them more properly. I think I agree with this. Finally, I am not a native English speaker so I hope you really understand what I am trying to say.
> 
> If I were you I would pick the L420B822. It is a lottery anyway, so why not? I have also purchased Intel's performance plan, so I can play with my current processor as much as I desire and at the same time hope for a better item when it will be replaced.


i really appreciate for spending time on my post and give answer so You know what!, english isn't my first language too, so be it








i hope you get some good 4790k, not like nasty ones...
Thnx


----------



## velocityx

I have to admit that ever since I switched to intel ;D I have no idea how to even approach overclicking that beast;p dont even know if I need to really.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> I have to admit that ever since I switched to intel ;D I have no idea how to even approach overclicking that beast;p dont even know if I need to really.


no, you dont need to but this is ocn. "The pursuit of performance" matters. No reason to leave free performance on the table.

Set your vcore to 1.25v multi to 47. Take cache/uncore off auto and set it to the stock frequency (40 on 4790k or 35 4690k) at 1.150v.

See if it boots. That's a good place to start.


----------



## craige

Guyz,

Proud owner of *new 4790K*... Please assist me what is the ideal Stock temp. and,
Which monitoring software to use to measure temperatures.

PS: Approx. temps pls with stock cooler.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> Guyz,
> 
> Proud owner of *new 4790K*... Please assist me what is the ideal Stock temp. and,
> Which monitoring software to use to measure temperatures.


hwinfo64

Temps depend on the cooler and the ambient temperature.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> Guyz,
> 
> Proud owner of *new 4790K*... Please assist me what is the ideal Stock temp. and,
> Which monitoring software to use to measure temperatures.


HWiNFO64

Please write your batch number and also post your system in your sig.

Thanks


----------



## BangBangPlay

The batch numbers will give/lend no insight into how good of an overclocker any chip will be. The wafers are manufactured and cut in the US and then sent to the various different manufacturers around the world. The batch numbers are created after they are manufactured and boxed. So batch numbers don't necessarily correspond to chips that were in the same wafer/silicone, or close together (in the center). Members already went through this in the Haswell OC Guide Thread and there was no correlation between batch numbers/manufacturing locations and overall OCing output. They definitely call it a "lottery" for good reason.

I really lucked out in selling my well above average i5 4670K for an i7 4790K. I wanted/needed the extra cores but was hesitant to give up an excellent overclocker for a potentially below average upgrade. But it turns out I got a near identical (voltage to clock) replacement. I am currently stressing 4.8 GHz @ 1.315V and my i5 couldn't ever achieve 4.8 stable (only 4.7 @ 1.285V). I need to do much more stressing, but at the moment it looks like I got a slightly better overclocker. As far as I can tell at least Devil's Canyon offers higher probability for a good chip than the first gen chips. But it's always going to be a crap shoot. I've had excellent luck with CPUs but my last 3 GPUs have all been average OCers.


----------



## Khr1s

I have a 4790K for over a month . I run it at stock speeds until I buy one CLC (probably H100i). This thing is a beast .
My rig is in my signature and here is in my proof :


----------



## Duscha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay, glad that you are 100% sure about the batch number, and yes, it might not be the exact same quality but my thought is that you and me having the exact same batch number is the closest I can get to "verify" my chip / system.
> 
> When it comes to CPU setting and stressing the best advice I ever got can be seen in this post. The latest Prime95 rises temperatures to extreme heights and only if you plan to delidd you should use it. Unless of course you will disable AVX testing by using two commands, which I give in a previous post of mine.
> 
> When it comes to GPU stress testing I do not know. I suppose you could try FurMark but I haven't really dealt with this subject.


Hey my friend,

I just got my system up and running and I'm already doing some overclocking. There isn't much to tell yet.

I'm running currently 4.7ghz @1.25Vcore and passed the test of the modified x264 stress test as recommended by you. Max temps were 71 on one core, the others were below 70.

Edit: my CPU VID is 1.040 V

I set my RAM to 2400Mhz, but it's showing me only 1200Mhz in Windows. I must have gotten a setting wrong in the BIOS. Im trying to fix that. Afterwards I will have a look at 4.8ghz.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duscha*
> 
> Hey my friend,
> 
> I just got my system up and running and I'm already doing some overclocking. There isn't much to tell yet.
> 
> I'm running currently 4.7ghz @1.25Vcore and passed the test of the modified x264 stress test as recommended by you. Max temps were 71 on one core, the others were below 70.
> 
> Edit: my CPU VID is 1.040 V
> 
> I set my RAM to 2400Mhz, but it's showing me only 1200Mhz in Windows. I must have gotten a setting wrong in the BIOS. Im trying to fix that. Afterwards I will have a look at 4.8ghz.


Wow, congratulations man!!









Please, run 5 loops of the x264 stress test. Also, download and install HWiNFO64, the latest version. The beta version works great! Then post a screenshot, whenever you are ready!









From my notes, I need to set Vcore at 1.320V in the BIOS to successfully complete 5 loops of the x264 stress test. My RAM is at its defaults: 1866, 8-9-9-24, 1T, @1.6V. My Cache (Uncore) is at 4.4GHz.

Post a few screenshots after you will finish with your attempts or even during the process. Our chips have exactly the same batch number. I know that this might not mean much, but it does mean something, and also---> I am genuinely interested on IF my motherboard is stopping me from reaching a higher clock.

Oh! And please write your ambient temperature.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Duscha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Wow, congratulations man!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, run 5 loops of the x264 stress test. Also, download and install HWiNFO64, the latest version. The beta version works great! Then post a screenshot, whenever you are ready!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my notes, I need to set Vcore at 1.320V in the BIOS to successfully complete 5 loops of the x264 stress test. My RAM is at its defaults: 1866, 8-9-9-24, 1T, @1.6V. My Cache (Uncore) is at 4.4GHz.
> 
> Post a few screenshots after you will finish with your attempts or even during the process. Our chips have exactly the same batch number. I know that this might not mean much, but it does mean something, and also---> I am genuinely interested on IF my motherboard is stopping me from reaching a higher clock.
> 
> Oh! And please write your ambient temperature.
> 
> Thanks a lot


Yes I did run 5 loops indeed and I also got HWiNFO64 installed. The RAM is running at 2400 10,12,12,31 and 1.65V.

Do you need 1.320V for 4.8Ghz or something else?

I will post screenshots after I got something stable at 4.8Ghz.

I just figured 1.200Mhz per RAM is normal, as it runs in dual channel if I'm not mistaken? What does CPU-Z or HWiNFO say about your Memory Speed?

P.S.: 1.28Vcore won't be enough for 4.8Ghz so far. What other settings did you tweek in the BIOS thus far?


----------



## AmitPc

I need about 1.31v for 4.8
And afaik it shows half the speed because the ram is ddr (dual data rate)
Right?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duscha*
> 
> Yes I did run 5 loops indeed and I also got HWiNFO64 installed. The RAM is running at 2400 10,12,12,31 and 1.65V.
> 
> Do you need 1.320V for 4.8Ghz or something else?
> 
> I will post screenshots after I got something stable at 4.8Ghz.
> 
> I just figured 1.200Mhz per RAM is normal, as it runs in dual channel if I'm not mistaken? What does CPU-Z or HWiNFO say about your Memory Speed?
> 
> P.S.: 1.28Vcore won't be enough for 4.8Ghz so far. What other settings did you tweek in the BIOS thus far?


Ah, yes, sorry I forgot: I need 1.320V Vcore set in the BIOS to run 4.7GHz. This value gets a max of 1.352V in HWiNFO64 during the x264 stress test. When I noted this down I was using Override mode = fixed Vcore voltage.

CPU-Z shows only half of your memory speed , so you have to multiply it by 2, to see your current set memory speed. Here is mine, at 1866.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Looking forward to your screenshots! Please make sure that the Vcore readings in HWiNFO will be shown.

Thank you

EDIT: about my other tweakings/settings...? Too many! I cannot write down all of them. We could try something together though, if you'd wish. We have different motherboards but the main idea is the same. And perhaps we could learn something new, as well.







If you don't have the time or the pleasure for this, no problem


----------



## Duscha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Ah, yes, sorry I forgot: I need 1.320V Vcore set in the BIOS to run 4.7GHz. This value gets a max of 1.352V in HWiNFO64 during the x264 stress test. When I noted this down I was using Override mode = fixed Vcore voltage.
> 
> CPU-Z shows only half of your memory speed , so you have to multiply it by 2, to see your current set memory speed. Here is mine, at 1866.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your screenshots! Please make sure that the Vcore readings in HWiNFO will be shown.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> EDIT: about my other tweakings/settings...? Too many! I cannot write down all of them. We could try something together though, if you'd wish. We have different motherboards but the main idea is the same. And perhaps we could learn something new, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't have the time or the pleasure for this, no problem


Alright here you go: [email protected] But 4.8Ghz seems out of reach right now: even @1.38Vcore it got me a very quick BSOD. I will have to tweak some more settings, but I'm having difficulties to identify those. Every motherboard manufacturer got different names for the same meaning. That's quite confusing.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duscha*
> 
> Alright here you go: [email protected] But 4.8Ghz seems out of reach right now: even @1.38Vcore it got me a very quick BSOD. I will have to tweak some more settings, but I'm having difficulties to identify those. Every motherboard manufacturer got different names for the same meaning. That's quite confusing.


Thank you!









Next time it will be much better though if you will scroll down a bit -where the Vcore is shown- and take the screenshot. I think what interests most, among other things, is the Vcore you set in the BIOS and the max Vcore shown in HWiNFO during or after the stress test. This is what interests this community, I guess, and especially the thousands (?) of users who just read and never subscribe/participate. Coming in this or any other thread and writing one sentence or two, like this is...twitter, without any screenshots, without any BIOS settings, without even telling your system's specifications, is zero help. It does not and it cannot help anyone. I'm not referring to you right now, of course.

4.8GHz is impossible for me, as well, but you will reach it! That is what I believe!







Good luck and if you wish post a few screenshots from your BIOS or give links with some pictures of your BIOS from another site and discuss the settings. This is the only way for all of us, yourself included, to learn something new and tame these beasts.

For example, I would really like to learn how EXACTLY the Adaptive Voltage Mode and the respective offsets work on this processor of ours...

PS: IF you want me to post any setting from my BIOS just tell me! 4.7 is the best I could do on all 4 cores.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duscha*
> 
> Alright here you go: [email protected] But 4.8Ghz seems out of reach right now: even @1.38Vcore it got me a very quick BSOD. I will have to tweak some more settings, but I'm having difficulties to identify those. Every motherboard manufacturer got different names for the same meaning. That's quite confusing.


Disable SVID but leave VCCIN / Eventual Input voltage on Auto. Change LLC to 6. As you're getting a BSOD you know it's not caused due to Cache per-say, but on the same breath if you drop it back to Auto values you may find it easier to get x48 working. I can't imagine it being hard as even when you hit the limits it's usually a 0.6v-0.8v jump which "should" bring you stability at around 1.32v-1.34v.

You can also entertain VTT, I had to raise mine by 0.2v to get Prime 28.5 to play ball. Don't just go in and chuck 0.2v on all of the 3 values (including IO/D and IO/A) as that may not help at all, for example IO/A in my case was detrimental each time and caused faster BSOD. They're easy to test one by one but start with VTT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> For example, I would really like to learn how EXACTLY the Adaptive Voltage Mode and the respective offsets work on this processor of ours...


You may want to look at the older Ivy threads where Adaptive is discussed at length. It's the older method which is why you don't see anyone with a Haswell using this. Besides playing around, I don't really see any point you using it.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> You may want to look at the older Ivy threads where Adaptive is discussed at length. It's the older method which is why you don't see anyone with a Haswell using this. Besides playing around, I don't really see any point you using it.


Please, read this post and a couple of posts further down, if you wish. They describe the reason I've turned to Adaptive - without being sure it can help me. It will surely help me if I will understand it, though. I will try to read more.

Thank you.


----------



## error-id10t

Yeap I read that post but I didn't completely understand what you were doing so I didn't want to comment and get it completely wrong and lead you into a wild goose hunt. First you mention that you have a stable x47 @ 1.33v (VID). But then you mention in BIOS it's set to 1.42v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> So, I am stable at 4.7GHz and 1.330V, Vcore in the BIOS. After that I tried the following :
> 
> 1- Core Ratio Limit = 4.9GHz
> 2- Core Ratio Limit = 4.8GHz
> 3- Core Ratio Limit = 4.7GHz
> 4- Core Ratio Limit = 4.7GHz
> 
> CPU Cache ratio = 4.4GHz
> 
> CPU Vcore mode = Override; VCore = 1.420V (in the BIOS)


Anyway, from that last line I figure you're now running x47 @ 1.42v (VID) with Manual mode (override).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> All cores locked at 4.7GHz and started to run but....and this is my only problem....they started to run with ....1.456V ! Now, I do not care at all about this high voltage, at the moment. What I really care about is to understand why when running the x264 stress test, which locks my cores at 4.7 does it use 1.456V and not less!


We already know VID (voltage you set in BIOS) is less than Vcore (voltage that your chip demands under load) and it will rise no matter what you do by 0.02v-0.025v in Manual mode. With SW monitoring not being 100% accurate it's still within expected numbers IMO, which for you would be 1.44-1.45v (you're seeing 1.456v).

By the way, have you tried with just SVID disabled and VCCIN @ auto and LLC at something more "sane" than maxing it? You may find you have no need for those kind of numbers, we're not running a 4770K where those things applied (I can only comment based on what I saw with my old 4770K vs. my 4790K today).

add: as I said I'm not sure what you're doing but I'll try and guess. Your x47 on all cores is stable @ 1.33v (VID). But when you try and get that 1-core run stable @ x49 you raised it to 1.42v which was enough. Now you want it to use 1.42v when using higher multi but drop down to 1.33v when using all 4 cores? It doesn't work like that in any mode (ignore this last addition if I'm now completely wrong)..


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yeap I read that post but I didn't completely understand what you were doing so I didn't want to comment and get it completely wrong and lead you into a wild goose hunt. First you mention that you have a stable x47 @ 1.33v (VID). But then you mention in BIOS it's set to 1.42v.
> Anyway, from that last line I figure you're now running x47 @ 1.42v (VID) with Manual mode (override).
> We already know VID (voltage you set in BIOS) is less than Vcore (voltage that your chip demands under load) and it will rise no matter what you do by 0.02v-0.025v in Manual mode. With SW monitoring not being 100% accurate it's still within expected numbers IMO, which for you would be 1.44-1.45v (you're seeing 1.456v).
> 
> By the way, have you tried with just SVID disabled and VCCIN @ auto and LLC at something more "sane" than maxing it? You may find you have no need for those kind of numbers, we're not running a 4770K where those things applied (I can only comment based on what I saw with my old 4770K vs. my 4790K today).
> 
> add: as I said I'm not sure what you're doing but I'll try and guess. Your x47 on all cores is stable @ 1.33v (VID). But when you try and get that 1-core run stable @ x49 you raised it to 1.42v which was enough. Now you want it to use 1.42v when using higher multi but drop down to 1.33v when using all 4 cores? It doesn't work like that in any mode (ignore this last addition if I'm now completely wrong)..


Perhaps it's better to "speak" with a few screenshots.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My current settings in the BIOS:




The result I get with these settings:





The facts:
- Stable at 4.7GHz with Vcore = 1.330V (in the BIOS) [max=1.352V under stress]
- Core one stable at 4.9GHz with Vcore = 1.420V (in the BIOS) [max=1.456V under stress]
- Override Voltage mode overvolts this setup.

The question:
How much should I set the Vcore Adaptive voltage -and its Additional offset, if necessary- to achieve stability at full load = at 4.7GHz, and also on light load when the cores will climb at 4.8-4.9, without overvolting the system ?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Thank you.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> - My processor cannot do more than 4.7GHz. Whereas it is stable at 4.7GHz with a Vcore = 1.330V in the BIOS, it cannot reach 4.8GHz no-matter-what!
> - So I thought to try a "per core" overclock. Perhaps the term is not correct but you understand me.
> - To set my "per core" O/C, I went in the BIOS and I set: x49 x48 x48 x47.


Few comments.

It seems your chip is hitting a wall and you are running your head against it.

Can your cooling solution handle 4.7 all core? Temperature is an important subject, even more so when raising your clocks. Don't run a clock your cooling is not up to.

Without delidding, my Silver Arrow could barely handle 1344k at 4700 in summer, and my H100 wasn't up to it at all. Custom water was okay.

A clock I was comfortable with going for an air cooled custom run was 4500. Voltage and current were pretty reasonable, so I could justify hitting a rather high maxcore temperature of 88C. Again, this was summer with no A/C. You don't want you winter overclock to be unstable in summer, so make sure you have some additional thermal head room.

Per Core overclocking.. Putting 1.45V on one core with adaptive means voltage is going to shoot through the roof when using an AVX load. That's poor treatment of your chip.

My 2 cents


----------



## error-id10t

ok, we're on the same or at least similar page. Only one of those allows you to enter the 1.42v there, the other is limited to (I think) 0.999v so use the one that is meant for it. Sorry I can't remember off the top of my head as I don't use Adaptive and I'm running Mayhem Blitz on my system at the moment so can't get into BIOS for little while.

But you already know Adaptive is effectively useless because Manual and C states does the job. There used to be a time where C states caused things like SSDs to read 4K QD1 slower but those days are gone and I haven't found any other negatives. Throw it into the Adaptive mode and now you're at the mercy of it as it doesn't "behave".

Besides the other minor suggestions I gave on voltages, could I suggest you try x48 multi on 3 cores instead of x49, x48, x48, x47. There is literally never a scenario where your Windows system is using 1 core because of how load is spread. Trying x48 on 3 cores might need less than what you're trying at the moment.

Hope that helps.. I know you want Adaptive but I don't see the value.

update: additional adaptive value, that's what you want. That then gives you the total.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Few comments.
> 
> It seems your chip is hitting a wall and you are forcing your head through it.


I don't understand exactly the meaning of the expression "forcing your head through it" but IF you mean that I am pushing this beyond its limits, you are right, I do. As I have already said, I have purchased Intel's plan and I now consider this chip as an...experiment.... As something I can push a few limits to learn. I feel liberated but this does not mean that I am trying to kill it. I just feel free, that's all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Can your cooling solution handle 4.7 all core? Temperature is an important subject, even more so when raising your clocks.
> 
> Without delidding, my Silver Arrow could barely handle 1344k at 4700 in summer, and my H100 wasn't up to it at all. Custom water was okay.
> 
> A clock I was comfortable with going for an air cooled custom run was 4500. Voltage and current were pretty reasonable, so I could justify hitting a rather high maxcore temperature of 88C. Again, this was summer with no A/C. You don't want you winter overclock to be unstable in summer, so make sure you have some additional thermal head room.


I trust my cooling solution but of course I do not know how it will respond in the summertime with this Intel processor because I have purchased this CPU in the beginning of October 2014, so I could not tested. My residence is fully air conditioned but that is not the point. The real point is that I usually create multiple overclocking profiles I use depending from the circumstances, I did it with AMD all the time, also that I use alerts in HWiNFO64 to shutdown the computer when certain temperature & voltage limits get exceeded, and finally...this is a Home Computer = for pure fan. At the business and also inside the house we have other computers which do the serious work. And those not only are never overclocked but they are covered from special insurance contracts, as well. This one is mine and I can be crazy....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Per Core overclocking.. Putting 1.45V on one core with adaptive means voltage is going to shoot through the roof when using an AVX load. That's poor treatment of your chip.
> 
> My 2 cents


I respect your experience. Wish I had it, to be honest! My poor common sense tells me though that there MUST be a way with Adaptive. The word means it (ought to) adapt. We will see...
Few apps use AVX, I think.

Thanks anyway.

@error-id10t I'll get back to you tomorrow, thanks


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Few apps use AVX, I think.


Usually apps don't tell you, better be safe than sorry.

Back to topic, I did some XTU fun few days back









http://abload.de/image.php?img=xtu_4800_1181qqs9u.png


----------



## Sea Monkey

I don't see any rules regarding submitting proof of overclocks in the original post. Without standard testing requirements, the results table doesn't seem particularly useful.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Monkey*
> 
> I don't see any rules regarding submitting proof of overclocks in the original post. Without standard testing requirements, the results table doesn't seem particularly useful.


it needs more data collected like the HW overclock thread. The statistics get more accurate the more input there is.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Monkey*
> 
> I don't see any rules regarding submitting proof of overclocks in the original post. Without standard testing requirements, the results table doesn't seem particularly useful.


I agree with you completely! It would be much better if there was a different section on the table separating those who would have had submitted some results under the x264 stress test, for example, from those who just post the settings which allowed them to just boot and take a screenshot. On the other hand, one might argue that this thread is just an Owners Club and not a pure overclocking guide. In any case, it's better than nothing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Usually apps don't tell you, better be safe than sorry.


I think that the few applications that use AVX, state it. That's not the point though. Generally speaking, you are right in what you say but I do not understand why you keep telling me this since I have already explicitly stated that:

- I've purchased Intel's plan which means that I am using this particular CPU to learn a few things.
- Adaptive Vcore voltage mode will most probably never be my constant 24/7 overclock, I just wish to understand how it works in general and how it behaves in my system, in particular.
- HWiNFO64 loads on Windows start up on my system and I have already set a few Alerts that shutdown the computer when some parameters will get exceeded.
Here is an example with Vcore.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Asking so much about Adaptive and insisting on it is happening ONLY because I wish to understand how it works/behaves. I am not suggesting to anyone to use Adaptive, especially if, like me, they do not fully understand what it does.


----------



## LostParticle

@error-id10t , you make a few very interesting points so I am replying to you in a seperate message.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> ok, we're on the same or at least similar page. Only one of those allows you to enter the 1.42v there, the other is limited to (I think) 0.999v so use the one that is meant for it. Sorry I can't remember off the top of my head as I don't use Adaptive and I'm running Mayhem Blitz on my system at the moment so can't get into BIOS for little while.


Forgive me, but I honestly cannot understand what you mean. Please, rephrase/explain what you wish to say because I cannot understand you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> But you already know Adaptive is effectively useless because Manual and C states does the job. There used to be a time where C states caused things like SSDs to read 4K QD1 slower but those days are gone and I haven't found any other negatives. Throw it into the Adaptive mode and now you're at the mercy of it as it doesn't "behave".


Regarding the job C states do in conjunction with Manual Vcore mode and voltage I keep reading what you say, too. Here is something else I found though, from @[email protected] on this topic:

_It's also important to state for sake of others reading that VID and Vcore are not the same thing. VCore (VCC) in this context is real time voltage while VID is the code that identifies the voltage the buck controller is programmed with. VCC can be offset from VID (according to Voffset requirements and LLC) and subject to droop according to load. This is obviously not the same thing as DVID (dynamic changing of VID according to processor loading) which is usually reserved only for Offset and Adaptive voltage modes._

So, without doubting you and most importantly disrespecting you, I'm asking: what is really going on? If the VID (not the Vcore) stays fixed, does this mean that the processor is fed constantly with a fixed amount of core voltage? And that this amount can be genuinely regulated by the usage of Adaptive mode only?

But I have another question, as well:
- Let's assume that you are using Override mode and you set a fixed Vcore of 1.2V at 4.5GHz. You then install and run a program that uses AVX commands. What will happen when your system will require extra voltage, extra Vcore? What will happen if it will require 1.28V, for example? I think that you will get a BSOD, whereas IF you set Adaptive with the alerts I use in HWiNFO64, for example, the system will get fed with the voltage it needs and if this voltage will exceed a defined value it will just shut down normally.

What is your opinion, please? I am just trying to learn.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Besides the other minor suggestions I gave on voltages, could I suggest you try x48 multi on 3 cores instead of x49, x48, x48, x47. There is literally never a scenario where your Windows system is using 1 core because of how load is spread. Trying x48 on 3 cores might need less than what you're trying at the moment.
> 
> Hope that helps.. I know you want Adaptive but I don't see the value.


Yes, most probably that is what I will do, in the end. But I will discover how this works, before anything else.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> update: additional adaptive value, that's what you want. That then gives you the total.


Sir, this might be the answer I'm looking for!! Please explain further! What values should I use?
Or, much better, tell me the formula I should use! For example, in my case: Adaptive voltage = Fixed + (positive or negative offset)? How much? What is the formula?

Please elaborate!! Thank you!









ps: a nice illustration:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sea Monkey

Can someone please tell me that having one core that maxes out above 80C (at 82C) during stress testing isn't a huge deal? I'd like to keep this 4.6GHz OC.


----------



## Klocek001

I'm looking forward to switching to 4690k from 2500k, I'm looking for a solid ATX board which could allow me to run 4,7GHz and wouldn't be too pricey (I'm talking the best price/performance board, which costs roughly the same as Gigabyte GA-Z97-HD3 for example).
Also, is 4,7 GHz possible on air ?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Will be joining the club next week when it gets here. Coming from a 2500K.


----------



## BangBangPlay

What you are seeing is a normal because of the FIRV inside the CPU. The board supplies the VID and the voltage regulator adds an extra 0.020-0.035V when under a heavy load. It used to happen with my first gen Haswell CPU. It looks like Devils Canyon adds more than the former though. It is only added under high stress testing or very heavy loads. Since you can't control it just focus on the VID.

I use adaptive core and cache voltage, but after my OC is dialed in and properly stressed. The reason mainly being that it down clocks appropriately when idling or on low loads with my MB. Some claim they can get C States to work with manual, but I never could get it work as well as it does with adaptive. I would strongly advise not using an offset with adaptive and just entering the "max turbo voltage" for both the core and cache entries.

On another note I have locked in both 4.6 (1.230V) and 4.7 (1.292V) on my new i7 4790K. I am having trouble stressing 4.8 (1.330-1.340) long enough to call it stable. I could probably stabilize it eventually with more time and attention to detail. It looks like my new chip is basically a clone of my old i5 4670K, nearly identical voltages and ceiling. Temps are better and more uniform though.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Monkey*
> 
> Can someone please tell me that having one core that maxes out above 80C (at 82C) during stress testing isn't a huge deal? I'd like to keep this 4.6GHz OC.


One Core Hitting 82C Will Be Ok. What stress test are you using when it goes to 82?


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I'm looking forward to switching to 4690k from 2500k, I'm looking for a solid ATX board which could allow me to run 4,7GHz and wouldn't be too pricey (I'm talking the best price/performance board, which costs roughly the same as Gigabyte GA-Z97-HD3 for example).
> Also, is 4,7 GHz possible on air ?


4.7 is possible on air, but it will depend on your final voltage and which stress tests you use to find stability. Stressing it appropriately will be difficult if the voltage is a little high on your chip. If it is in the 1.250 - 1.290V range you should be ok with most stress tests (stick to large data sets). But if you end up needing upwards of 1.300 you might run it at its max operating temps while stressing. Once it's dialed in though you will be fine and should never get close to temps you see while stressing. Just keep your ambient temps low if you can, run the AC on high or open some windows if it's winter in Poland to buy yourself some extra headroom while stressing. Extra cooling doesn't buy much stability really with Haswell but it does give you more stress testing headroom for higher voltages in my experience.

From what I understand the MB has little effect on final OC stability since Haswell uses an integrated voltage regulator. Just get a well built Z97 board with the bells and whistles you want/need. I like the Asus UEFI BIOS setup personally and it offers clear Adaptive entries if you decide to use them after you find your OCs. I use the Z87 "Tuff" Gryphon and it has been great for both generations of Haswell, and it matches my color scheme.


----------



## Klocek001

Do Z87 boards support DC CPUs ? Are they worse than Z97 ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Do Z87 boards support DC CPUs ? Are they worse than Z97 ?


yes, there is no difference. I have ran my 4790k on a z87 plus and now a hero VI without issue. It will need bios update though.


----------



## Klocek001

I've looked at some of them, but they only support x16/x4 PCI-E 3.0. Are there any x16/x8 or x8/x8 Z97 or Z87 boards for reasonable money ?


----------



## Sea Monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> One Core Hitting 82C Will Be Ok. What stress test are you using when it goes to 82?


OCCT.

I went ahead and lowered it to 4.5GHz and did one full run of PovRay, 5 min of OCCT, and 32 passes of x264 v2. Peak temp is 74. That should be sufficient for stability, right? I might just leave things here to stay below 80C.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Do Z87 boards support DC CPUs ? Are they worse than Z97 ?


Go with a Z97 unless you already have a Z87 or find one at a crazy good price. Like Wirerat said it will require a BIOS update, and it must be done using a flash drive and not the updater in Windows. Z97 will also offer you better future proffing as some of the next gen Intel chips might not require you upgrade your board.


----------



## Klocek001

I'll probably get MSI Z97 Gaming 45 unless you tell me not to. The specs say "Three PCI-E x16 slots" so I assume the're all x16. If the board supports e.g. 2666 DDR3 through O.C. they're talking the XMP profiles, aren't they ?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> What you are seeing is a normal because of the FIRV inside the CPU. The board supplies the VID and the voltage regulator adds an extra 0.020-0.035V when under a heavy load. It used to happen with my first gen Haswell CPU. It looks like Devils Canyon adds more than the former though. It is only added under high stress testing or very heavy loads. Since you can't control it just focus on the VID.
> 
> I use adaptive core and cache voltage, but after my OC is dialed in and properly stressed. The reason mainly being that it down clocks appropriately when idling or on low loads with my MB. Some claim they can get C States to work with manual, but I never could get it work as well as it does with adaptive. I would strongly advise not using an offset with adaptive and just entering the "max turbo voltage" for both the core and cache entries.


Thanks for your reply.

I have settled down with the following settings, in the BIOS:
x49 x48 x48 x47
CPU Input Voltage = 2.1V
Adaptive Vcore = 1.420V
Vcore Additional Offset = -0.05V

Cache = x44, Adaptive Mode, Auto.

The results:
- 5 loops of the x264 stress test, Max Vcore in HWiNFO64 = 1.356V at 4.7GHz (where it normally locks)
- 7 minutes of Prime95 v.28.5, fully enabled, Max Vcore in HWiNFO64 = 1.4V at 4.7GHz. Max Core temperature = 99C. I left it run like this for 60 seconds and then I stopped it.
- Approximately 12 hours, today, of regular usage which included browsing, Skyping, watching a movie + listening to music,, full scan with MSE, and some "work" on Excel 2013. Max Vcore in HWiNFO64 = 1.378V (or so)
I do not play games this period of my life.

I will keep it like this for a week to test it on regular usage, which will include simulations of encoding (the x264 test), since I never encode, and Prime95 for a few minutes to simulate heavy gaming loads since I do not play games. If it won't BSOD I will save it as a stable o/c profile. Note: is there a Demo or something to simulate demanding games?

C States on my computer function perfectly. The only reason I've used Adaptive is because there is no other way for me to see this x49 and this x48 multiplier values, in my system. Running all cores the same allows me to go up to 4.7GHz, only.

I think I have finished with Adaptive. I like it. In my system it works like this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Using Adaptive mode at 4.6GHz. The Offsets in my BIOS cannot be set to zero. Unprocessed version - too bored to edit it!




Next comes BCLK!

Thank you


----------



## BangBangPlay

Cool man, just be careful not to run any programs that use AVX instructions while using adaptive core or cache. Some video compression/conversion programs can introduce a little extra voltage, so keep and eye on it when running anything like that for the first time. Also always monitor your temps with voltages that high. I like to use HWinfo64's system tray temp icons for CPU (highest core) and GPU core with color indicators.

I don't have any experience running the cores unsynced. Aside from normal stress tests I like to run long loops of 3D Mark 11 with only the last three tests, which give it intense video rendering, physx test, and then combined test. You have to own/purchase the full version to do this. You could also do long loops of Valley or Heaven benchmarks too, they work the CPU quite a bit. I like running these tests after I have switched back to Adaptive because they don't use AVX and if it crashes you won't loose progress in a game.

I run x43 cache for my 4.7 @ 1.292V (all cores) with a cache voltage of 1.185V and it is very stable. It has been discovered (in the Haswell Statistics Thread) that higher cache stresses your CPU much more than stock cache and can cause instability. It does benefit benchmarking though, so it can be worth the extra effort if you want to squeeze out some extra points. It has been debated as to whether it effect general performance and it depends on what you do with your CPU on a daily basis. I set it as high as stability will allow without having to add extra core voltage. I have found that 400 MHz below your final OC is a pretty good setting and it shouldn't cause much instability.

I have also found that low grade PSU can effect instability when awaking the computer from sleep mode. If you get crashes coming out of sleep (I use a SSD so I don't hibernate my rig) it can be the PSU voltage supply. I upgraded my CX700M to an HX 750 last year and I have never again had a BSOD coming out of sleep. Before I was getting one every few months with the CX700M despite my OC being rock stable for all other scenarios. Some PSU are listed to be compatible with Haswell ultra low voltage C State/sleep modes. I figured it is worth mentioning for anyone that gets a BSOD coming out of sleep mode...


----------



## mjrhealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I'll probably get MSI Z97 Gaming 45 unless you tell me not to. The specs say "Three PCI-E x16 slots" so I assume the're all x16. If the board supports e.g. 2666 DDR3 through O.C. they're talking the XMP profiles, aren't they ?


Check to see if manual is on line and have a read, dont always believe the advertising, they may all be pcie 16 doesnt mean they will al run at that speed at the same time.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjrhealth*
> 
> Check to see if manual is on line and have a read, dont always believe the advertising, they may all be pcie 16 doesnt mean they will al run at that speed at the same time.


this. it does not have pcie 3.0 16x unless it has a plx chip and that motherboard does not. the cheapest with a plx chip are the msi mpower boards.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Also worth attention is the PWM fan headers that are offered on modern MBs when you are upgrading. Some boards claim that their 4 pin headers have PWM function, but they are not true PWM control. They use voltage control instead and it can also be checked in the board's manual. Typically only the CPU and CPU_OPT headers are true PWM and the rest are just 4 pin voltage controlled headers.

PWM offers wider and more accurate fan control and lower operating speeds. It is not the most important feature of the board, but it's worth looking into when you buy a new one. If you ever plan to water cool extra PWM headers are great for pumps and fans and can facilitate your wiring and overall control of the system's cooling. Even air cooling can be simplified if your board has plenty of headers and even fan control software bundled. I know Asus uses AI Suite/Thermal Radar and it is great for controlling all my fans and pumps in one place.


----------



## Klocek001

I'm okay with voltage controlled fans. I really appreciate your help here. As far as PCI-E slots, I just want a board which offers two of them at 8x PCI-E 3.0, that's all. MPower is out of my budget.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I will keep it like this for a week to test it on regular usage, which will include simulations of encoding (the x264 test), since I never encode, and Prime95 for a few minutes to simulate heavy gaming loads since I do not play games. If it won't BSOD I will save it as a stable o/c profile. Note: is there a Demo or something to simulate demanding games?


You could try running the older 3dmarks (Vantage, 3dmark11, etc.). They have some pretty heavy physics tests which will also stress your CPU quite a bit.


----------



## malmental

http://valid.x86.fr/8dwtxg


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> What you are seeing is a normal because of the FIRV inside the CPU. The board supplies the VID and the voltage regulator adds an extra 0.020-0.035V when under a heavy load. It used to happen with my first gen Haswell CPU. It looks like Devils Canyon adds more than the former though. It is only added under high stress testing or very heavy loads. Since you can't control it just focus on the VID.
> 
> I use adaptive core and cache voltage, but after my OC is dialed in and properly stressed. The reason mainly being that it down clocks appropriately when idling or on low loads with my MB. Some claim they can get C States to work with manual, but I never could get it work as well as it does with adaptive. I would strongly advise not using an offset with adaptive and just entering the "max turbo voltage" for both the core and cache entries.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I have settled down with the following settings, in the BIOS:
> x49 x48 x48 x47
> CPU Input Voltage = 2.1V
> Adaptive Vcore = 1.420V
> Vcore Additional Offset = -0.05V
> 
> Cache = x44, Adaptive Mode, Auto.
> 
> The results:
> - 5 loops of the x264 stress test, Max Vcore in HWiNFO64 = 1.356V at 4.7GHz (where it normally locks)
> - 7 minutes of Prime95 v.28.5, fully enabled, Max Vcore in HWiNFO64 = 1.4V at 4.7GHz. Max Core temperature = 99C. I left it run like this for 60 seconds and then I stopped it.
> - Approximately 12 hours, today, of regular usage which included browsing, Skyping, watching a movie + listening to music,, full scan with MSE, and some "work" on Excel 2013. Max Vcore in HWiNFO64 = 1.378V (or so)
> I do not play games this period of my life.
> 
> I will keep it like this for a week to test it on regular usage, which will include simulations of encoding (the x264 test), since I never encode, and Prime95 for a few minutes to simulate heavy gaming loads since I do not play games. If it won't BSOD I will save it as a stable o/c profile. Note: is there a Demo or something to simulate demanding games?
> 
> C States on my computer function perfectly. The only reason I've used Adaptive is because there is no other way for me to see this x49 and this x48 multiplier values, in my system. Running all cores the same allows me to go up to 4.7GHz, only.
> 
> I think I have finished with Adaptive. I like it. In my system it works like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Using Adaptive mode at 4.6GHz. The Offsets in my BIOS cannot be set to zero. Unprocessed version - too bored to edit it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next comes BCLK!
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...

I've read realbench from Asus offers pretty realistic loads


----------



## LostParticle

Thank you all for your replies!









I will see what I can do with the benchmarks - tests suggested. On AMD, a bit more than a month ago, testing was simple: a night of Prime and then a happy boy (you were). Here I will have to test for about a week. No problem.

I've just run a benchmark:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The results are similar to my 4.7GHz override mode profile. It is normal and expected, since it locks at 4.7 on full load, and it also proves perhaps that there's not much real gain in per-core o/c. Personally, I am very happy to just see these clocks in HWiNFO and...well, you never know what you might be getting









@BangBangPlay, thanks for your contribution!

- I agree with you on the faux PWM fan headers: my ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 probably had plenty of those... No problem.
- My PSU is fine, please look at my sig, good general suggestion, though!
- Regarding the Cache, I understand you. It's just what I say above: you never know what (extra) you might be really getting
- Adaptive mode in Cache voltage allows it to drop, whereas before I always had a fixed value of this, on my system.

Thanks a lot, guys!
After a week, when hopefully all will still be stable, I will post screenshots from my BIOS sections plus the screenshots I will gather during the stress tests. This way those who need, will get helped.

Keep up the good work so that we will keep reading you.


----------



## malmental

OK, I'm all up in the BIOS but missing something.
I need to learn more about this FIVR Efficiency Management section.
ASRock Z97 MKiller mobo.

The voltage doesn't want to drop down as per CPU downclock.
So say the max voltage is 1.248V @ 4.4GHz it only drops to 1.246V @ 0.800GHz (idle).
I have enabled (C1E) and other C-States are set to 'Auto'.
Checked in Windows the Advanced Power setting to Balanced.
I have a stable clock already after a hour of tweaking but this is making my OCD rage..


----------



## aerotracks

C-States Auto let my VCore drop to around 0.8V in idle, then setting C6+C7 enabled brings it down to close to zero.

Are you sure you're reading VCore and not VID? VCore sensor usually measures in 16mV steps whereas VID goes by 1mV.


----------



## malmental

VID.. You are right..


----------



## Ultracarpet

I enabled cstates-- and they work... But my clocks stay locked at their max ( ex. 4700mhz)... I'm assuming its just a bug because there's no way it could be running at that clock under 1v...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultracarpet*
> 
> I enabled cstates-- and they work... But my clocks stay locked at their max ( ex. 4700mhz)... I'm assuming its just a bug because there's no way it could be running at that clock under 1v...


What are you using to read the clocks? You have High Performance set in the Windows Power Plan? That'll make the CPU report full clocks all the time.


----------



## Ultracarpet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> What are you using to read the clocks? You have High Performance set in the Windows Power Plan? That'll make the CPU report full clocks all the time.


Lmao, so simple. Thanks man, fixed it.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I've read realbench from Asus offers pretty realistic loads


Be careful with Realbench, it messed up my system last year and I had to use a system restore point. I have never used it since then. I also disable cache writing on my primary SSD when I stress test and then enable it when I am done.

@LostParticle

Some of those suggestions were directed at you and others were just general tips for the thread. No worries, I am not expert at this and have only been overclocking on desktops for a year and a half, but I like to share what I learn with others. Cheers!


----------



## mnguy048

Thanks everyone on this thread that help me over clock for my first time. It was really easy with your guide, and even easier using the Asus z97-a.

If anyone is curious about the build its

Case: Corsair 400r
Board: Asus z97-a
Chip: i5-4690k
HeatSink: NH-D14 Air cool
Ram: G. Skill Ripsaw X Series (4gbx2sticks) 2133
Hard Drive:Samsung Evo 840: 500gb
PSU: Corsair CX750
GPU: Gigabyte Nvidia GTX 970

P.S. Sorry for the aweful desktop look and theme. I wanted to stress test and Overclock before any of the warranties timed out. Just got the parts 10/31


----------



## Duscha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Disable SVID but leave VCCIN / Eventual Input voltage on Auto. Change LLC to 6. As you're getting a BSOD you know it's not caused due to Cache per-say, but on the same breath if you drop it back to Auto values you may find it easier to get x48 working. I can't imagine it being hard as even when you hit the limits it's usually a 0.6v-0.8v jump which "should" bring you stability at around 1.32v-1.34v.
> 
> You can also entertain VTT, I had to raise mine by 0.2v to get Prime 28.5 to play ball. Don't just go in and chuck 0.2v on all of the 3 values (including IO/D and IO/A) as that may not help at all, for example IO/A in my case was detrimental each time and caused faster BSOD. They're easy to test one by one but start with VTT.
> You may want to look at the older Ivy threads where Adaptive is discussed at length. It's the older method which is why you don't see anyone with a Haswell using this. Besides playing around, I don't really see any point you using it.


I played around some more and so far I can't get 4.8ghz to work even with 1.42Vcore set in BIOS. Is that my chips wall or do I need to tweak something specifically?

Disabling SVID didn't change it either.

I will list all the settings I touched so far or didn't touch.

Speedstep T Disabled
Enhanced C1 Disabled
CPU C3 Disabled
CPU C6 Disabled
Ai Overclock Tuner> XMP/Manual
XMP Profile> 1/2
1-Core Ratio Limit> 48
DRAM Frequency> 2400/1600
CPU Core Voltage> up to1.42
CPU Cache Voltage> up to 1.3 [Ring Bus Voltage]
Initial CPU Input Voltage> Auto/up to 1.9 [VRIN/ VCCIN] [VCCIN during post]
Eventual CPU Input Voltage> Auto [VCCIN before OS loads]
DRAM Voltage > 1.65
EPU Power Saving Mode> Disabled
SVID Support> Auto/Disabled
CPU Load-Line Calibration> Auto/6
CPU System Agent Voltage> Auto/up to +0.3 [VCCSA?]
CPU Analog I/O Voltage> Auto/up to +0.2 [VCCIO-D?]
CPU Digital I/O Voltage> Auto/up to +0.2 [VCCIO-A?]

I couldn't find any entry related to 'Ring Bus Frequency' in my UEFI. Others mentioned it tweaking that as well.


----------



## Duscha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Usually apps don't tell you, better be safe than sorry.
> 
> Back to topic, I did some XTU fun few days back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=xtu_4800_1181qqs9u.png


May I ask what kind of Ram you are using? 2400Mhz on cl9 looks creazy.

Anyway which RAM settings did you touch? Right now I'm still occupied with the CPU, but my PC won't even boot to BIOS if I change cas or speed. I guess I can't do much to tweak the RAM. But what options are suggested to change if at all?

My Memory-Read speed seems to be very low:


----------



## aerotracks

Check tRDRD, should be set to 4 at 2400.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duscha

It is already.


----------



## aerotracks

If your tertiary timings are on auto, you should be able to squeeze out some performance by tightening them up.

I'm running 4x4. 2x8GB will behave differently.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guglif

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I have settled down with the following settings, in the BIOS:
> x49 x48 x48 x47
> CPU Input Voltage = 2.1V
> Adaptive Vcore = 1.420V
> Vcore Additional Offset = -0.05V
> 
> Cache = x44, Adaptive Mode, Auto.
> 
> The results:
> - 5 loops of the x264 stress test, Max Vcore in HWiNFO64 = 1.356V at 4.7GHz (where it normally locks)
> - 7 minutes of Prime95 v.28.5, fully enabled, Max Vcore in HWiNFO64 = 1.4V at 4.7GHz. Max Core temperature = 99C. I left it run like this for 60 seconds and then I stopped it.
> - Approximately 12 hours, today, of regular usage which included browsing, Skyping, watching a movie + listening to music,, full scan with MSE, and some "work" on Excel 2013. Max Vcore in HWiNFO64 = 1.378V (or so)
> I do not play games this period of my life.
> 
> I will keep it like this for a week to test it on regular usage, which will include simulations of encoding (the x264 test), since I never encode, and Prime95 for a few minutes to simulate heavy gaming loads since I do not play games. If it won't BSOD I will save it as a stable o/c profile. Note: is there a Demo or something to simulate demanding games?
> 
> C States on my computer function perfectly. The only reason I've used Adaptive is because there is no other way for me to see this x49 and this x48 multiplier values, in my system. Running all cores the same allows me to go up to 4.7GHz, only.
> 
> I think I have finished with Adaptive. I like it. In my system it works like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Using Adaptive mode at 4.6GHz. The Offsets in my BIOS cannot be set to zero. Unprocessed version - too bored to edit it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next comes BCLK!
> 
> Thank you


Hello there, I'm playing around with a new system I've just built and I'm overclocking the 4790K in it. I'm really curious about the dynamics of adaptive voltage, I don't want to push it to the limits (







) but I think I could really use your experience with Adaptive mode if you can/want to help me








I'm still doing some research on google and here in this thread, but as of now I'm reading some conflicting opinions especially what settings to use for the FIVR and I think I didn't fully understand its behavior... (yet!)

Right now I'm sitting with 1.2v and 4.6 GHz, but my goal is somewhere around 4.8 (if I can get to it







).
It's my very first time overclocking an Intel CPU and my only other overclock has been an AMD FX-8350 which was, well, much more simple







so I thought asking for some help before frying my chip attempting to find the right settings was a good idea


----------



## illest86root

Running my 4790k at 4.7ghz and vcore at 1.250 stable temps dont get above 80c


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illest86root*
> 
> Running my 4790k at 4.7ghz and vcore at 1.250 stable temps dont get above 80c


that's a pretty good chip.


----------



## illest86root

Sweeet.. new to the OC was worried about those temps maxed reached 81c with my 100i.. gonna try for 4.8 at 1.275 vcore tonight was having trouble keeping vcore1.270 stable at 4.8 kept getting the blue screen 5mins in aida64


----------



## Marc79

For 4.8 try 1.3 vcore, if it scales well it might be stable if not you have add more.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> For 4.8 try 1.3 vcore, if it scales well it might be stable if not you have add more.


1.29 is what he should try lolz.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guglif*
> 
> Hello there, I'm playing around with a new system I've just built and I'm overclocking the 4790K in it. I'm really curious about the dynamics of adaptive voltage, I don't want to push it to the limits (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but I think I could really use your experience with Adaptive mode if you can/want to help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still doing some research on google and here in this thread, but as of now I'm reading some conflicting opinions especially what settings to use for the FIVR and I think I didn't fully understand its behavior... (yet!)
> 
> Right now I'm sitting with 1.2v and 4.6 GHz, but my goal is somewhere around 4.8 (if I can get to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> It's my very first time overclocking an Intel CPU and my only other overclock has been an AMD FX-8350 which was, well, much more simple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I thought asking for some help before frying my chip attempting to find the right settings was a good idea


Hello, nice to meet you









I would be delighted to help you but my experience on the usage of Adaptive mode and the voltage value it can be set is...a couple of days old, only! If you have read or will read the last posts of this thread, and also take a look here and here, you will find me asking around but nobody really gave me any detailed explanation or guidance. Working with Adaptive Vcore is a sensitive matter and replying with a couple of sentences does not cover it. I don't know if I was served with such indifference due to people rejecting Adaptive or if they simply did not care/were bored. In the end, I've tried it myself and succeeded in achieving my personal goal, on my own system. Underlined words mean that what worked for me might not work for someone else.

I have touched Adaptive because I own Intel's Tuning plan: I am not scared to push my processor. From the beginning I have taken the appropriate precautions. In my case this meant loading HWiNFO64 on Windows startup with Alerts set regarding Max Core Temp, Vcore, CPU Input voltage, and CPU Cache voltage. I used the values from the following table, refining them a bit:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






It can be found in this AWESOME guide

So, after taking all the precautions I could, I started playing with Adaptive. My goal was to pass my CPU's wall: the 4.7GHz.
Here is the procedure I followed:

- After testing I discovered that I need 1.330V in the BIOS to stabilize at 4.7GHz. Could not go beyond that no matter how I much I've tried.
- Testing Core one, alone, showed me I need 1.420V in the BIOS to pass the x264 stress test, at 4.9GHz.
- Finally, I've set it to the values I give on the post you quoted.

I've also tested Adaptive at 4.6 - the results of this testing are given in a screenshot in one of my previous messages.

All these do not have so much meaning anymore to me, though. I'm glad I've experimented and learnt a few things.
But today I have purchased my new motherboard! I am extremely happy for this!! I will have it in approximately 10 days. Then I will retest and retry everything! At the same time I will -at last- discover IF my current motherboard, a very decent all rounder, has been limiting me. I don't think so, though.

Please try to put your system in your signature so that people will know your components. Download and install the latest beta of HWiNFO64, it is the best monitoring tool in the world! Finally, please try to remember that one screenshot is 1000 words.

Good luck !


----------



## guglif

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hello, nice to meet you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be delighted to help you but my experience on the usage of Adaptive mode and the voltage value it can be set is...a couple of days old, only! If you have read or will read the last posts of this thread, and also take a look here and here, you will find me asking around but nobody really gave me any detailed explanation or guidance. Working with Adaptive Vcore is a sensitive matter and replying with a couple of sentences does not cover it. I don't know if I was served with such indifference due to people rejecting Adaptive or if they simply did not care/were bored. In the end, I've tried it myself and succeeded in achieving my personal goal, on my own system. Underlined words mean that what worked for me might not work for someone else.
> 
> I have touched Adaptive because I own Intel's Tuning plan: I am not scared to push my processor. From the beginning I have taken the appropriate precautions. In my case this meant loading HWiNFO64 on Windows startup with Alerts set regarding Max Core Temp, Vcore, CPU Input voltage, and CPU Cache voltage. I used the values from the following table, refining them a bit:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can be found in this AWESOME guide
> 
> So, after taking all the precautions I could, I started playing with Adaptive. My goal was to pass my CPU's wall: the 4.7GHz.
> Here is the procedure I followed:
> 
> - After testing I discovered that I need 1.330V in the BIOS to stabilize at 4.7GHz. Could not go beyond that no matter how I much I've tried.
> - Testing Core one, alone, showed me I need 1.420V in the BIOS to pass the x264 stress test, at 4.9GHz.
> - Finally, I've set it to the values I give on the post you quoted.
> 
> I've also tested Adaptive at 4.6 - the results of this testing are given in a screenshot in one of my previous messages.
> 
> All these do not have so much meaning anymore to me, though. I'm glad I've experimented and learnt a few things.
> But today I have purchased my new motherboard! I am extremely happy for this!! I will have it in approximately 10 days. Then I will retest and retry everything! At the same time I will -at last- discover IF my current motherboard, a very decent all rounder, has been limiting me. I don't think so, though.
> 
> Please try to put your system in your signature so that people will know your components. Download and install the latest beta of HWiNFO64, it is the best monitoring tool in the world! Finally, please try to remember that one screenshot is 1000 words.
> 
> Good luck !


Wow I didn't expect such a detailed answer! Thank you very much!
The system is not actually for me even if I built it myself, but I'll add it to my signature anyways







judging from your posts, looks like my chip requires less voltage, so I should be able to experiment safely. I'll happily share with you my thoughts and results once I read everything on these last 10 pages and after I get through my stress tests with manual mode!


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hello, nice to meet you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be delighted to help you but my experience on the usage of Adaptive mode and the voltage value it can be set is...a couple of days old, only! If you have read or will read the last posts of this thread, and also take a look here and here, you will find me asking around but nobody really gave me any detailed explanation or guidance. Working with Adaptive Vcore is a sensitive matter and replying with a couple of sentences does not cover it. I don't know if I was served with such indifference due to people rejecting Adaptive or if they simply did not care/were bored. In the end, I've tried it myself and succeeded in achieving my personal goal, on my own system. Underlined words mean that what worked for me might not work for someone else.
> 
> I have touched Adaptive because I own Intel's Tuning plan: I am not scared to push my processor. From the beginning I have taken the appropriate precautions. In my case this meant loading HWiNFO64 on Windows startup with Alerts set regarding Max Core Temp, Vcore, CPU Input voltage, and CPU Cache voltage. I used the values from the following table, refining them a bit:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can be found in this AWESOME guide
> 
> So, after taking all the precautions I could, I started playing with Adaptive. My goal was to pass my CPU's wall: the 4.7GHz.
> Here is the procedure I followed:
> 
> - After testing I discovered that I need 1.330V in the BIOS to stabilize at 4.7GHz. Could not go beyond that no matter how I much I've tried.
> - Testing Core one, alone, showed me I need 1.420V in the BIOS to pass the x264 stress test, at 4.9GHz.
> - Finally, I've set it to the values I give on the post you quoted.
> 
> I've also tested Adaptive at 4.6 - the results of this testing are given in a screenshot in one of my previous messages.
> 
> All these do not have so much meaning anymore to me, though. I'm glad I've experimented and learnt a few things.
> But today I have purchased my new motherboard! I am extremely happy for this!! I will have it in approximately 10 days. Then I will retest and retry everything! At the same time I will -at last- discover IF my current motherboard, a very decent all rounder, has been limiting me. I don't think so, though.
> 
> Please try to put your system in your signature so that people will know your components. Download and install the latest beta of HWiNFO64, it is the best monitoring tool in the world! Finally, please try to remember that one screenshot is 1000 words.
> 
> Good luck !


That guide helped me alot w/ mine especially having the SOC Force Mobo, but if I go X99 w/ another build I plan to go SOC Force w/ X99 as well.


----------



## $ilent

I will be updating the front page spreadsheet in the new few days folks!

thanks


----------



## aerotracks

a little more XTU with just 2 sticks at 2666, fine tuning in progress:

http://abload.de/image.php?img=xtu_4800_1186_2666c10ctr3a.png

C-states enabled, running 48/45.

Edit: 4900 is seeing nice scaling with just +50mV to 1.235V


----------



## illest86root

Well do thanks ill post up a update tonight hitting 19956 score on 3dmark at 4.7


----------



## hotrod717

On to another motherboard... Trading out the gene for a Asrock Formula. So far the Giga SOC provided the best results. Wish I would've kept it, but I am enjoying testing different motherboard.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> On to another motherboard... Trading out the gene for a Asrock Formula. So far the Giga SOC provided the best results. Wish I would've kept it, but I am enjoying testing different motherboard.


Gigabyte boards always work the best for me and every asus mobo I had has died on me and thats 4 of tyhem so far including their z97-deluxe wlc/nfc. the first board i rma'ed taught me not to rma again after 4 rma's so i just returned the z97 and got this Gigabyte board as I am lucky with them.


----------



## sgtgates

Here is my 4790k on an mitx Asus Z97i Plus board, at 4.8ghz, 1.252v, on an h100i max 90-95 degrees only once, far enough! Only gets to mid 60's when gaming mostly. Yuoll have to zoom once in the picture, sorry. Here is the build log if any one is interested as-well!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1520829/c17-engine-pw-2000-f117-pw-corsair-380t-mod-and-build-log-by-sgtgates#post_23095016


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Gigabyte boards always work the best for me and every asus mobo I had has died on me and thats 4 of tyhem so far including their z97-deluxe wlc/nfc. the first board i rma'ed taught me not to rma again after 4 rma's so i just returned the z97 and got this Gigabyte board as I am lucky with them.


I tried to upgrade from the SOC to SOC Force and unfortunately my local Microcenter must have gotten a bad batch. I returned the first with every intention of replacing it, but found readily seen issues with the other 3 that they had available.







Went with the Gene because they had no othe oc mobo's in the price range. My very first build featured an Asrock 890 deluxe 4. As I play the z97 merry-go-round, figured I'd give Asrock another shot. I'll be sure to post rersults and/or frustration. Lol.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Gigabyte boards always work the best for me and every asus mobo I had has died on me and thats 4 of tyhem so far including their z97-deluxe wlc/nfc. the first board i rma'ed taught me not to rma again after 4 rma's so i just returned the z97 and got this Gigabyte board as I am lucky with them.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to upgrade from the SOC to SOC Force and unfortunately my local Microcenter must have gotten a bad batch. I returned the first with every intention of replacing it, but found readily seen issues with the other 3 that they had available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with the Gene because they had no othe oc mobo's in the price range. My very first build featured an Asrock 890 deluxe 4. As I play the z97 merry-go-round, figured I'd give Asrock another shot. I'll be sure to post rersults and/or frustration. Lol.
Click to expand...

lol the things we go through in the quest for power.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol the things we go through in the quest for power.


I just enjoy the tinkering. If it's power I wanted, I'd already be on x99. 2- 3258's, a 4790K, and 4 different mobo's, is me having some fun and waiting for x99 to mature. It also doesn't hurt my hwbot points to work a variety of hardware.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol the things we go through in the quest for better benchmark scores.


Fixed that for you


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Fixed that for you


Lol, so true.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol the things we go through in the quest for better benchmark scores.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed that for you
Click to expand...

It is the quest for power rofl. Is it not making your system more powerful? Especially considering benchmark scores are a symbol of rank according to power.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> It is the quest for power rofl. Is it not making your system more powerful? Especially considering benchmark scores are a symbol of rank according to power.


Yup. But when I hear 'powerful', I'll think stuff like actual applications (bad word, I know







) and not synthetics.
Few days back I did a first gaming benchmark with my 4790k.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://abload.de/image.php?img=4790kcrossfiregrid2fxy02.jpg


Afterwards I tried Bioshock Infinite, but I remembered not even the G3258 was getting out of breath, so I saved myself the benchmarking.
I'll keep looking for stuff besides that grass level, but I'm not expecting significant improvements over stock clocks.

Enough of those silly games, getting ready for a custom run. 864k looks more solid than last time









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://abload.de/image.php?img=4800_1220_864_459ou66.png


----------



## gingerbreadman

What's the safe temperatures for 4790k?

I haven't OC yet, and I'm already getting 68-72C on Aida


----------



## pony-tail

I just finished my rebuild .
A 4790k with a CM212 cooler on a Gryphon Z97 in a Corsair 350d case .
I was wanting to keep it simple - with low maintenance so I was wanting an air cooler hence the 212 , but I am hitting peaks of 90c at full load stock clocks and volts - overclocking at 90c peak temps would not be smart .
I considered an Intel AIW ( 37mm rad) or a Corsair H80i (38mm rad) but they don't , from what I have heard , perform much , if , at all better than a good air cooler . I am no longer interested in custom loops ( just over it thats all ).
So either a good air cooler or 120mm AIW .
What is currently the popular choice .


----------



## pony-tail

here is a pic of the rig!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> 
> here is a pic of the rig!


you forgot to update the sig case/cpu/ cooler and i wish they made the 900d usb port bay like that. I wou;d not have had to rip the cover off lol.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you forgot to update the sig case/cpu/ cooler and i wish they made the 900d usb port bay like that. I wou;d not have had to rip the cover off lol.


I have not updated yet because it is not yet final configuration .
I put a link to my validation in my sig .so you can see what it is .


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you forgot to update the sig case/cpu/ cooler and i wish they made the 900d usb port bay like that. I wou;d not have had to rip the cover off lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not updated yet because it is not yet final configuration .
> I put a link to my validation in my sig .so you can see what it is .
Click to expand...

What else will you be adding? this build is awesome.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> What else will you be adding? this build is awesome.


hopefully another gtx770 Thats why the dangling wires .
also a cooler that will keep the cpu below 60c ( if I can find one )
and when funds permit a 500gig ssd for boot


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> hopefully another gtx770 Thats why the dangling wires .
> also a cooler that will keep the cpu below 60c ( if I can find one )
> and when funds permit a 500gig ssd for boot


sweet. neweggs shell shocker today was a 240GB for $90 now its at $112 I had to grab it though.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> sweet. neweggs shell shocker today was a 240GB for $90 now its at $112 I had to grab it though.


Unfortunately I live in remote Australia - no Newegg here .


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> sweet. neweggs shell shocker today was a 240GB for $90 now its at $112 I had to grab it though.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I live in remote Australia - no Newegg here .
Click to expand...

Ouch that makes parts very hard to get.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Ouch that makes parts very hard to get.


Buy online - but you have to know what you are ordering .
That means you need accurate information !
A lot of review sites are full of B.S. I have bought a few bits lately that have not been what the reviewers claim that is why so much change in my rigs recently . Even on here there are many who carry an agenda and spread misinformation .
but I thought I would see if somebody could recommend a cooler that is suitable - we'll see


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Ouch that makes parts very hard to get.
> 
> 
> 
> Buy online - but you have to know what you are ordering .
> That means you need accurate information !
> A lot of review sites are full of B.S. I have bought a few bits lately that have not been what the reviewers claim that is why so much change in my rigs recently . Even on here there are many who carry an agenda and spread misinformation .
> but I thought I would see if somebody could recommend a cooler that is suitable - we'll see
Click to expand...

I can depending on what you are aiming for but I do not know what you can afford either.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I can depending on what you are aiming for but I do not know what you can afford either.


Funds are not an issue but for me availability can be !
The case has height issues for some large air coolers ( the 212 just clears ) .
I am surprised by how hard this DC CPU is to keep cool - I had a Coolermaster hyper 212 on my old AMD8350 no temp problems at all .
Just do not want to be bothered with another custom loop - for my money they are not worth the bother . I am in my late 50s now , my first custom watercooler was based on a 1984 Toyota Corrolla heater core and an aquarium pump with a waterblock soldered up out of three pieces of copper ( Socket 478 days ). No more for me - just want to keep it simple .


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I can depending on what you are aiming for but I do not know what you can afford either.
> 
> 
> 
> Funds are not an issue but for me availability can be !
> The case has height issues for some large air coolers ( the 212 just clears ) .
> I am surprised by how hard this DC CPU is to keep cool - I had a Coolermaster hyper 212 on my old AMD8350 no temp problems at all .
> Just do not want to be bothered with another custom loop - for my money they are not worth the bother . I am in my late 50s now , my first custom watercooler was based on a 1984 Toyota Corrolla heater core and an aquarium pump with a waterblock soldered up out of three pieces of copper ( Socket 478 days ). No more for me - just want to keep it simple .
Click to expand...

Go with a aio. ttheir are some cost efficient ones and i'm sure one is available and you dont have to worry about space or noise.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Go with a aio. ttheir are some cost efficient ones and i'm sure one is available and you dont have to worry about space or noise.


I have been leaning that ,way but I have been searching google and this and a couple of other forums I do and a lot of people come down very hard , and very vocally on AIWs.
I was looking at the Intel branded one and the Corsair H80i both thicker rads than most - - unsure about Corsair link with the H80 + the Corsair is $45 dearer .


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> I have been leaning that ,way but I have been searching google and this and a couple of other forums I do and a lot of people come down very hard , and very vocally on AIWs.
> I was looking at the Intel branded one and the Corsair H80i both thicker rads than most - - unsure about Corsair link with the H80 + the Corsair is $45 dearer .


the double 120mms h100i,h105 or double 140mm h110 are the best performers. The single 120mms like the h80 are much weaker than high end air coolers. The h80 being think helps some but it will get beat bad by h100i.

My h110 is pretty much only beat by custom loops or within 1-2c of $100 air coolers.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Go with a aio. ttheir are some cost efficient ones and i'm sure one is available and you dont have to worry about space or noise.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been leaning that ,way but I have been searching google and this and a couple of other forums I do and a lot of people come down very hard , and very vocally on AIWs.
> I was looking at the Intel branded one and the Corsair H80i both thicker rads than most - - unsure about Corsair link with the H80 + the Corsair is $45 dearer .
Click to expand...

The corsair comes with a excellent warranty and forget what people say about AIO coolers as they dont supply parts or buy them for you. You have to get what fits your build and sometimes its something you never thought you would use.


----------



## pony-tail

I am going to poke around for a while longer - and see what I can find out . I don't go back into town again till next week .
I am currently looking at a Noctua NH-D14 - Intel BXTS13X AIW and the H80i AIW .
I have only 165mm height available so some of the real big ones do not fit . Not going to go for a Dual fan AIW ( 240mm or 280mm ) as I will lose my 5 1/4 bays and I need both of them . So not an option .


----------



## Wirerat

Pony-tail you should also consider thermolright true spirit 140. Its $55 and just as good as the high end Noctua. The reviews had it less than 2c delta from nhd14

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IYEEOMO/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_9.lwub1YBJV1V


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Pony-tail you should also consider thermolright true spirit 140. Its $55 and just as good as the high end Noctua. The reviews had it less than 2c delta from nhd14
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IYEEOMO/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_9.lwub1YBJV1V


It looks like a very good cooler I will see if I can find one down-under and see what it costs here . Neither of my usual suppliers have it .


----------



## DiceAir

So I had my overclock at 4.6GHz ever since devils canyon came out 0 issues with 2400mhz ram etc etc. Now about a week ago my pc just freezes. Revert back to default settings and my cpu is stable again. No freezing etc etc. Sorry for not providing the details but i forgot what my vcore etc was. So Why do I get this issue now? Could it be that my cpu has degraded or what? I hope not so. Temps never went over 60C when doing intense gaming where the cpu is almost being maxed.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> So I had my overclock at 4.6GHz ever since devils canyon came out 0 issues with 2400mhz ram etc etc. Now about a week ago my pc just freezes. Revert back to default settings and my cpu is stable again. No freezing etc etc. Sorry for not providing the details but i forgot what my vcore etc was. So Why do I get this issue now? Could it be that my cpu has degraded or what? I hope not so. Temps never went over 60C when doing intense gaming where the cpu is almost being maxed.


it is more likely that your cpu was not fully stable to start with even though it did not crash for a while.

What stability test did you use?

Its going to be hard to figure out what happened if you do not even remember your settings.

Just start from scratch with a new overclock is my advice.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> it is more likely that your cpu was not fully stable to start with even though it did not crash for a while.
> 
> What stability test did you use?
> 
> Its going to be hard to figure out what happened if you do not even remember your settings.
> 
> Just start from scratch with a new overclock is my advice.


I used aida64. Although I haven't tested it for a very long time. I only tested it for about 15min-20min can't remember. Although if I can only get 4.5GHz i feel going from 4.4GHz to 4.5GHz is not worth the hassle.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> I used aida64. Although I haven't tested it for a very long time. I only tested it for about 15min-20min can't remember. Although if I can only get 4.5GHz i feel going from 4.4GHz to 4.5GHz is not worth the hassle.


aida64 is good to check thermal headroom but x264 will give you much more stability.

Run 5 loops of x264.

https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> aida64 is good to check thermal headroom but x264 will give you much more stability.
> 
> Run 5 loops of x264.
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk


ok cool thanks

What do you think is a good starting volts for 4.5GHz and 4.6GHz?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> ok cool thanks
> 
> What do you think is a good starting volts for 4.5GHz and 4.6GHz?


1.25v


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 1.25v


So 1.25V for 4.6GHz? BTW will check the weekend when I have more time what my voltage was as I saved the profile in bios.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> So 1.25V for 4.6GHz? BTW will check the weekend when I have more time what my voltage was as I saved the profile in bios.


try 4.7ghz 1.25v and see if it gets to windows. Set cache to 4.0 1.150v and input voltage to 1.850v.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> -snip-


Please pass on the 120mm AIOs. The 240mm+ blow them out of the water. If you can, could you check to see if you can get a Glacer 240L or a Swiftech 240X. I haven't used them, but I've seen people rave about them on OCN.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Please pass on the 120mm AIOs. The 240mm+ blow them out of the water. If you can, could you check to see if you can get a Glacer 240L or a Swiftech 240X. I haven't used them, but I've seen people rave about them on OCN.


that's what I said but he dnt have space in his case. His best bet air cooling imo.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> try 4.7ghz 1.25v and see if it gets to windows. Set cache to 4.0 1.150v and input voltage to 1.850v.


thanks for the help will try what you said


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> that's what I said but he dnt have space in his case. His best bet air cooling imo.


Oops, my bad. I should have been more patient and waited until after breakfast









EDIT: I see people saying the Noctua towers are better than the 120mm radiator AIOs, and the watercooling comes with a few more risks, so I vote he go with towers.

EDIT2: What should I do to give you guys validation for the club?


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Please pass on the 120mm AIOs. The 240mm+ blow them out of the water. If you can, could you check to see if you can get a Glacer 240L or a Swiftech 240X. I haven't used them, but I've seen people rave about them on OCN.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> that's what I said but he dnt have space in his case. His best bet air cooling imo.


My case is only micro ATX -

I have one of the original H100 coolers - it fits in the roof but I would have to mount the fans on the outside .
I would prefer air cooling that is why I am currently using a CM 212 ( but I went to prime test it and it hit 90c in 20 mins at stock volts and clocks )
It depends which review you read about AIW coolers and largely on how they are set up as to their supposed value .I have a H40 in a mini ITX case with a 4670k and it works better than any other cooler I could get in there . The hoses on the first gen H100 were not flexible enough to do what I wanted how I wanted .
but this time I was chasing simplicity


----------



## AcEsSalvation

That an ASUS Sabertooth board?


----------



## Gregory14

delete*


----------



## Gregory14

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> So I had my overclock at 4.6GHz ever since devils canyon came out 0 issues with 2400mhz ram etc etc. Now about a week ago my pc just freezes. Revert back to default settings and my cpu is stable again. No freezing etc etc. Sorry for not providing the details but i forgot what my vcore etc was. So Why do I get this issue now? Could it be that my cpu has degraded or what? I hope not so. Temps never went over 60C when doing intense gaming where the cpu is almost being maxed.


Have you tried to change the Strap and RAM ratios and did it help? If not then what I did, even at 1867Mhz RAM, was put it on auto ratio, raise volage to 1.6v and manually do the ram timings, leaving whats not given on auto


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Parcels have arrived. Just on my way home from work and then I can start building. Excited.


----------



## Intervention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> I have been leaning that ,way but I have been searching google and this and a couple of other forums I do and a lot of people come down very hard , and very vocally on AIWs.
> I was looking at the Intel branded one and the Corsair H80i both thicker rads than most - - unsure about Corsair link with the H80 + the Corsair is $45 dearer .


I personally run a H110 with 4x140mm fans. Total cost was $105(H110) +$45(2xAdditional Noctuas) = 150

I have seen great temps. With Vcore around 1.18-1.22 and running 4.4GHz I see load temps of around 56-60c

I've pushed to 4.9GHz at 1.4v and she holds around 70-72c in 3dmark11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> the double 120mms h100i,h105 or double 140mm h110 are the best performers. The single 120mms like the h80 are much weaker than high end air coolers. The h80 being think helps some but it will get beat bad by h100i.
> 
> My h110 is pretty much only beat by custom loops or within 1-2c of $100 air coolers.


I agree. A custom loop is obviously better. Especially for custom setups. But for the price, the H110 is great


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> I used aida64. Although I haven't tested it for a very long time. I only tested it for about 15min-20min can't remember. Although if I can only get 4.5GHz i feel going from 4.4GHz to 4.5GHz is not worth the hassle.


You left too little safety room or not started with a completely stable overclock and it got worse later.

Just because a CPU can run today on example: 1.25V 4.6GHz today doesn't mean it will work at it 6 months later. Could have used more voltage or lower clock then you can avoid these sudden crashes in the future.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> the double 120mms h100i,h105 or double 140mm h110 are the best performers. The single 120mms like the h80 are much weaker than high end air coolers. The h80 being think helps some but it will get beat bad by h100i.
> 
> My h110 is pretty much only beat by custom loops or within 1-2c of $100 air coolers.


This is true. I run a custom loop and H220X (hybrid) and I only see a few degrees lower on idle and max 5-8C on load over my old H100i. The Devils Canyon chips do run cooler than 1st gen Haswell though. My CPU was idling at and average 23C last night and on my old 4670K it would rarely go below 28C.

I only did a custom loop because of my two GTX 770s being to damn hot in my mATX build. I sold them and now run a single 980 ironically. Custom loops are excellent for GPU cooling. Every time I expanded my loop the GPU temp dropped but the CPU temp stayed about the same. I think it has to do with the compound beneath the heat spreader. It just doesn't promote efficient cooling regardless of what you run.


----------



## aerotracks

Maybe this helps with the cooler question and put water into perspective. I still have a few temp comparisons screenshots on my drive with water, air and a H100. The screenshot with the CLC is still taken with my Ivy 3770k, H100 was loud and inefficient so I got rid of it few months back.

Water vs. air (1000rpm single fan, Silver Arrow), 15min 1344k at 4700, no delid:
http://abload.de/image.php?img=wasserlufthpsi2.png

H100 (2 fans at 2200rpm) vs. Water, 15min 864k at 4800 (Ivy Bridge), no delid:
http://abload.de/image.php?img=h100vswasser91u6o.png

Purchasing the Silver Arrow was just half of what I made selling the H100. For saving space, these CLCs are great.. but performance and noise didn't convince me at all.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Link to my validation, and this as well:


Spoiler: Quick and dirty OC BTW. About to head to bed.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> That an ASUS Sabertooth board?


No , it is a Gryphon - the micro ATX version of a Sabertooth


----------



## Wezzor

Hi!
I was just wondering if those temps are good during idle since I need to keep my PC running 24/7 now for a while. The temps that you can see on the far left is the current temp.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Hi!
> I was just wondering if those temps are good during idle since I need to keep my PC running 24/7 now for a while. The temps that you can see on the far left is the current temp.


Thay are fine.. great actually compared to all my rigs which idle around 30 - 35C since i live in a hot country.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Thay are fine.. great actually compared to all my rigs which idle around 30 - 35C since i live in a hot country.


Thank you.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> No , it is a Gryphon - the micro ATX version of a Sabertooth


How many times can I derp out? You guys just got done telling me you had a mATX case...

Anyway, that's your issue. ASUS puts the CPU power plug at the very top of the board. Any 'standard' case will be obstructed by it. I know how you feel. I had to run my H100 with one fan in my Corsair 400R for a while because of the same issue. I ended up picking up a 650D open box at MC for $50 off so I could finally put the other fan on it.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> How many times can I derp out? You guys just got done telling me you had a mATX case...
> 
> Anyway, that's your issue. ASUS puts the CPU power plug at the very top of the board. Any 'standard' case will be obstructed by it. I know how you feel. I had to run my H100 with one fan in my Corsair 400R for a while because of the same issue. I ended up picking up a 650D open box at MC for $50 off so I could finally put the other fan on it.


Really? I run the gryphon in my Corsair 350D and I used to have an H100i mounted in there. Sure the clearance was and is still tight with my H220X, but it still fit.Im not saying you are wrong, just that it worked in my particular 350D case.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I think the Obsidian series has a little more room up top. It fit my 650D, but not my 400R. And if it fits in the 350D, then I see a pattern with the Corsair series...

EDIT: So say I can render a 100GB video file with Handbrake, that's stable right?

EDIT2: I render with CineBench real quick to see if there is a proper performance gain and a small crash test. Then I go to render a video or two.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Just running a quick and dirty overclock of [email protected] It's hit a max of 83 but it's averaging 67 according to HWiNFO64 with the fans at 1300rpm on AIDA64. I'll run it for a few hours tonight and see how it goes. If all goes well I will be messing around with voltage on Friday to see if I can get it lower and give it a good 8-10 hours of stress testing. Thanks for the guide at the beginning of the thread, it's really good.


----------



## BangBangPlay

When I remove the 8 pin CPU connector I have to do it with a narrow flat head screw driver to push in the release. There is almost not enough room to even get the screw driver in between the H220X and the connector. But I wanted an mATX case so it would be a challenge...

My philosophy is it's as stable as you think/know it is. If you have any doubt then it probably isn't stable. If you stressed it enough and took your time then it is probably stable. I have learned my lesson trying to argue stability, or what programs and for how long are best.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I'm someone who finds it pointless to stress with IBT/Prime/AIDA at the same time for 72 hours (yes, someone did that and asked if it was stable). I say if you want to do one of those, use a custom set on P95. I forget what the settings are, but it's the part of the 'blend' setting when your temperatures are the highest. Try it for something like 4 hours at most.

I do CineBench for a quick test, then check with something like a 30min or hour video render. It's the most stress I put on my system in a realistic scenario anyway.

EDIT: Just got done, 44x100 at 1.25V. Ran IBT for a few runs and peaked at 81°C. I don't know if it needs that at 1.25V, but I'll test it later.


----------



## BangBangPlay

I run these tests until it fails and then tweak and start over. I do 20/10 passes of IBT at very high and extreme respectively, but I keep a close eye on temps. Then I do 5 hour OCCT run of large data sets. Then I switch to adaptive and run some 3D Mark 11 loops (for about an hour) of only the last three tests, intense 3D rendering, physx, and physx combo. I also do some Valley and Heaven loops with the GPU overclocked for about an hour to get an idea of the temps. That has been my routine since my 4670K and none of the profiles I deemed "stable" ever caused a BS or crash.

I am lucky that my 4790K is almost identical voltage wise to my old 4670K. So it was very easy to tune and find stability on my 4790K. It took me several days (over the course of a few weeks) to fine tune the 4670K. The 4790K only took me a few minor tweaks to set 4.6 and 4.7 on my new chip. But yeah, I won't tell anyone that is the right way to do it. It is just my way, and it works for the type of usage my rig sees day in and day out. It has proven to be a good measuring stick for me at least.


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I'm someone who finds it pointless to stress with IBT/Prime/AIDA at the same time for 72 hours (yes, someone did that and asked if it was stable). I say if you want to do one of those, use a custom set on P95. I forget what the settings are, but it's the part of the 'blend' setting when your temperatures are the highest. Try it for something like 4 hours at most.
> 
> I do CineBench for a quick test, then check with something like a 30min or hour video render. It's the most stress I put on my system in a realistic scenario anyway.
> 
> EDIT: Just got done, 44x100 at 1.25V. Ran IBT for a few runs and peaked at 81°C. I don't know if it needs that at 1.25V, but I'll test it later.


Usually, if I can run 10 Cinebench runs in a row, my overclock is stable and will pass flawlessy 12 hours Prime/OCCT.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> Usually, if I can run 10 Cinebench runs in a row, my overclock is stable and will pass flawlessy 12 hours Prime/OCCT.


+1


----------



## Wirerat

I like xtu bench as my short stress test. I can get very close to stable with it.

Cinebenchr15 will pass but the score will be lower when vcore is off. I have used it though. Just keep raising it until it plains off. Its a decent indicator of stability.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> Usually, if I can run 10 Cinebench runs in a row, my overclock is stable and will pass flawlessy 12 hours Prime/OCCT.


Wow, doesnt work for me at all. I ran cinebench flawlessly way over 10x in a row at 5ghz and 1.38v, and scores do not increase above 1.38v. It will fail prime in 1 second. To run prime at 5ghz for even 10 minutes, I need 1.47v. That is .09v difference. To run prime 28.5 at 4.7ghz for 24 hours, I needed 1.29v. I can run cinebench all day at .06v less than that, and scores do not increase by increasing vcore.

I learn more about stability by running prime 1 minute than by benching cinebench all day long.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Just tried to get 4.5GHz at 1.26V and BlueScreened. I'll stick with 4.4GHz at 1.25V for a little. Passed CineBench and a few passes of IBT.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Just tried to get 4.5GHz at 1.26V and BlueScreened. I'll stick with 4.4GHz at 1.25V for a little. Passed CineBench and a few passes of IBT.


most of these scale at .045-.05v for every increase in 100mhz. So if you are stable at 4.4 and 1.25v, then you should need about 1.3v for 4.5. If you need less vcore than 1.29 to 1.3 for 4.5, then you could scale v down for 4.4 as well.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Thanks for that! I'm not sure if 1.25V was actually needed for 4.4GHz. That's why I tried a small amount for 4.5GHz.


----------



## Wezzor

I'm currently running 4,5Ghz with 1,250 and for 4,6GHz I need 1,300 so I feel much safer with running at 4,5GHz.








I also have the i5 4690K like you.


----------



## hotrod717

Just got on my new mobo this morning and am pleasantly surprised at how much better this OCF seems than my previous 3 mobo's with same chip. So far, shaved .02v off ( 1.248v) 4.8/44 R15 stable oc. May end up being lower.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> I just finished my rebuild .
> A 4790k with a CM212 cooler on a Gryphon Z97 in a Corsair 350d case .
> I was wanting to keep it simple - with low maintenance so I was wanting an air cooler hence the 212 , but I am hitting peaks of 90c at full load stock clocks and volts - overclocking at 90c peak temps would not be smart .
> I considered an Intel AIW ( 37mm rad) or a Corsair H80i (38mm rad) but they don't , from what I have heard , perform much , if , at all better than a good air cooler . I am no longer interested in custom loops ( just over it thats all ).
> So either a good air cooler or 120mm AIW .
> What is currently the popular choice .


Delidding is a solid option. You'll be able to push 4.4Ghz/1.20v on a 212 and stay under 80C (ambient @ 25C). Probably works out a fair bit cheaper than buying a new cooler from PCCG or Umart too.


----------



## pony-tail

J
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Delidding is a solid option. You'll be able to push 4.4Ghz/1.20v on a 212 and stay under 80C (ambient @ 25C). Probably works out a fair bit cheaper than buying a new cooler from PCCG or Umart too.


I would not have the confidence to delid -
Already bought a cooler - ************* thing did not fit , it fouled the first 16x pcie slot (Noctua NH-D14 )
I am getting peaks of 90c on the 212 with no overclocks .-- my old AMD FX 8350 was not near that bad also on a 212 originally but in the end on custom water . never again custom water loop - !


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Just got on my new mobo this morning and am pleasantly surprised at how much better this OCF seems than my previous 3 mobo's with same chip. So far, shaved .02v off ( 1.248v) 4.8/44 R15 stable oc. May end up being lower.


unfortunately that voltage delta could just be a different reading due to a different sensor. For such a small difference that is likely.

If you had compared those voltages using a multi meter then it would be true.

But at least it moved in the right direction.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> unfortunately that voltage delta could just be a different reading due to a different sensor. For such a small difference that is likely.
> 
> If you had compared those voltages using a multi meter then it would be true.
> 
> But at least it moved in the right direction.


Both mobo's read approximately .005v higher on dmm from what cpuid reports.








Point is the Asrock is performing better than the Gene. And it should, as it has better, cleaner power delivery. Diffference between a full blown atx oc mobo, compared to mtx " gaming" board. Saw similar differences between SOC-F and the Gene as well.
I'm up to .03 better on this running R15 and XYU.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Both mobo's read approximately .005v higher on dmm from what cpuid reports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point is the Asrock is performing better than the Gene. And it should, as it has better, cleaner power delivery. Diffference between a full blown atx oc mobo, compared to mtx " gaming" board. Saw similar differences between SOC-F and the Gene as well.
> I'm up to .03 better on this running R15 and XYU.


the matx gene has 8 true phase. The asrock advertised 12 phase however it is actually only 6 true phases doubled.


----------



## nvidiagamer

Add me to the club! Just retired my X58 rig. Finished building my new gaming PC two days ago. I'll update my sig rig and add photos when I'm off work. I've got the 4790k and finally was able to snag an MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G.

Coming from an i7 930, I still feel this is a huge upgrade. Everything runs faster and games are silky smooth. Where as I couldn't run Assassin's Creed 4 maxed out, even with a GTX 680 4GB, I can now play it at all maxed out settings and smoothly. Can't wait for Assassin's Creed Unity on Tuesday!


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> the matx gene has 8 true phase. The asrock advertised 12 phase however it is actually only 6 true phases doubled.


I dont think thats true. Where are you getting this information. Physically count the chokes on each mobo....


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I dont think thats true. Where are you getting this information. Physically count the chokes on each mobo....


http://sinhardware.com/images/vrmlist.png

Asrock only has 6 true phase on its best lga 1150 boards. Some are using doublers for 12 phase. They are still very high quality power delivery but 8 true phase is considered better.

The amount of chokes can be misleading.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> http://sinhardware.com/images/vrmlist.png Asrock only has 6 true phase on its best lga 1150 boards. Some are using doublers for 12 phase. They are still very high quality power delivery but 8 true phase is considered better.


Either way, I'm getting better results from the OCF . They both are scored the same on that list. I care more about the result than anything else.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Either way, I'm getting better results from the OCF . They both are scored the same on that list. I care more about the result than anything else.


Thats because the difference from 6 to 8 phase is small. Those asrock boards have plenty of VRM. I was not saying it has issues. The rog board you were using had just as good power delivery though.

Those asrock Formula boards are known to OC very well.


----------



## KENWOOD912

Hello good

I wanted to ask a question.

Now I have a GTX 970 SLI wanted to raise a little more cpu.

Right now this 1.19vy wanted to 4,6ghz to 4,8ghz climb I do it with 1.28V, the thing is, ¿that voltage is safe ???

Thank you.


----------



## error-id10t

Anyone know the max. "safe" voltage for iGPU? I've tried 1.25v and it doesn't even get warm but it's my first time and don't want to blow it up..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KENWOOD912*
> 
> Hello good
> 
> I wanted to ask a question.
> 
> Now I have a GTX 970 SLI wanted to raise a little more cpu.
> 
> Right now this 1.19vy wanted to 4,6ghz to 4,8ghz climb I do it with 1.28V, the thing is, ¿that voltage is safe ???
> 
> Thank you.


If you're cool enough, yes 1.28v is no problems.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Thats because the difference from 6 to 8 phase is small. Those asrock boards have plenty of VRM. I was not saying it has issues. The rog board you were using had just as good power delivery though.
> 
> Those asrock Formula boards are known to OC very well.


Actually asrock boards have half the vrm's phases they say they have because the ones they use are double phases in reality they are for example 4 but since they are double phase each one is like 2 so they advertise 8 phases


----------



## skmanu

Both mobo's read approximately .005v higher on dmm from what cpuid reports.








Point is the Asrock is performing better than the Gene. And it should, as it has better, cleaner power delivery. Diffference between a full blown atx oc mobo, compared to mtx " gaming" board. Saw similar differences between SOC-F and the Gene as well.
I'm up to .03 better on this running R15 and XYU.


[/quote]

How come you have such a low score on XTU?

I get 1100+ at 4.9GHz.

Regarding Asrock boards, the 2 I got (z97M OC Formula and z97 Extreme4) have no issue keeping my 4790k stable at 4.8GHz/1.32v (both at the exact same voltage).


----------



## KENWOOD912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> f you're cool enough, yes 1.28v is no problems.


Temperatures are laughing, you have done the mod and go with a D15 with good airflow lol.

Thanks for answering, I really do not know if that was safe voltage for the CPU or not.


----------



## skmanu

1.28 vcore is safe, up to 1.35v, if your temps stay in check.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> How come you have such a low score on XTU?
> 
> I get 1100+ at 4.9GHz.
> 
> Regarding Asrock boards, the 2 I got (z97M OC Formula and z97 Extreme4) have no issue keeping my 4790k stable at 4.8GHz/1.32v (both at the exact same voltage).


Wondering when someone would comment about the xtu score - Win7 was just installed. I update all my driver first, followed by updates for Win7. Here's with Win7 Fully updated with [email protected] ( 1.243 dmm)

Hopefully be able to get my 5ghz oc dialed in this morning and see how xtu compares to Gene at that clock. Previous best on MG7 is 1262.


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Wondering when someone would comment about the xtu score - Win7 was just installed. I update all my driver first, followed by updates for Win7. Here's with Win7 Fully updated with [email protected] ( 1.243 dmm)
> 
> Hopefully be able to get my 5ghz oc dialed in this morning and see how xtu compares to Gene at that clock. Previous best on MG7 is 1262.


It was not a "comment", it was just a question









It seemed extremely low, compared to mine with "crappy" 1600/Cl8 RAM, that's it.

Golden chip you have though... And that's a comment!


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> try 4.7ghz 1.25v and see if it gets to windows. Set cache to 4.0 1.150v and input voltage to 1.850v.


I tried this and even on 1.275v my pc can get into windows but as when I launch the x264 stress test my cpu can only do it for 1min or so then watchdog blue screen. Temps only go to about 80c and i think that's fine


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> It seemed extremely low, compared to mine with "crappy" 1600/Cl8 RAM, that's it.


An unpatched Win7 lacks AVX, that does a big hit on the XTU score.


----------



## skmanu

Thanks for the info Aerotracks.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Actually asrock boards have half the vrm's phases they say they have because the ones they use are double phases in reality they are for example 4 but since they are double phase each one is like 2 so they advertise 8 phases


i said that asrock uses doublers a couple posts back.

Thier oc formula is 6 true phases with doublers to 12. They dont have a 8 true phase board on lga 1150.

I was just comparing it to the 8 true phases in the rog boards. sins vrm list scores them about the same even though one 6 phase vs 8.

It also says there less difference between 6 and 8 than 4 and 6 in the verbage.


----------



## aerotracks

Is that chart correct? I remember seeing an ISL PWM controller on the Z97 OC Formula review on ocaholic - the list says it's using an IR branded controller though.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Is that chart correct? I remember seeing an ISL PWM controller on the Z97 OC Formula review on ocaholic - the list says it's using an IR branded controller though.


the fact is that mobo manufacturers can change things. I have see him have to update his list.

I never seen an update change the actual count though. I suppose it could be wrong.

The z97 and z87 vrm threads say the asrock formulas are 6 true phases too though.


----------



## aerotracks

Found the link to the photo with the ISL chip:
http://www.ocaholic.co.uk/modules/xcgal/displayimage.php?album=3600&pos=78&pid=62190

While testing how incapable my 2200C7 Pi kit is, I made a quick comparison between Cinebench, XTU and 30mins 1344k. First time stability testing at 4500 with this chip, so testing was not totally pointless








Running CineBench ten times in a row won't help the fact 1.044V VCore is just not enough.

CineBench 1.044V

XTU 1.059V

Prime95 27.9, 2x15min 1344k 1.083V


----------



## Ljanmi

Hi, just got my 4690K bought regulary - box retail. I am waitting for the mobo so I havent opened the box yet. Batch#: L422B788 seems from August, I dont know if I got totally new CPU. How can I check that? Here are the pics of the box. Pay attention to CPU position in the box window.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> Pay attention to CPU position in the box window


That's not unusual.


----------



## Ljanmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> That's not unusual.


Shouldn't the CPU be centered?


----------



## hotrod717

I'm Really liking this mobo!







5.1/48. XTU is missing something thou, haven't hit best yet. ???


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I'm Really liking this mobo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.1/48. XTU is missing something thou, haven't hit best yet. ???


Memory timings, maybe? Found an XTU run with my 2000C9 PSC kit, maybe this helps. Primary timings are pretty conservative, I was running 1.65 VDIMM.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=xtu_4800_1220_psculunj.png
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> Shouldn't the CPU be centered?


It should, but it isn't always. That's why I said this isn't unusual.


----------



## Ljanmi

OK, but can one open the boxes, cherry pick the CPU and put the rest of the CPUs to their retail boxes without evidence of the box being opened?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> OK, but can one open the boxes, cherry pick the CPU and put the rest of the CPUs to their retail boxes without evidence of the box being opened?


The sides of the CPU would have clamping marks from securing the retaining plate of the 1150 socket to the sides of the IHS. Give me a close-up pic of the chip's IHS and I'll be able to tell you clearly whether the CPU has ever been slotted before.

With that all said, there's no reason to expect the chip has ever been used before simply due to the photo's you've uploaded so far - especially if you bought it at a retail store.


----------



## Ljanmi

The reason is Batch#: L422B788 from August at least and those CPUs are mainstreeam, means they are being sold very fast and no importer/distributor is stocking big quantities as they have regular import every month by their sales and needs. *So why do I get a batch from August in November?* Here are the pics, if you need some more just say.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> Shouldn't the CPU be centered?


The real question is what was the condition of both Intel stickers on each side of the box? Do you remember if they were intact? The CPU can move around in that little window so that might not mean anything. Most importantly how does it OC?


----------



## Ljanmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> The real question is what was the condition of both Intel stickers on each side of the box? Do you remember if they were intact? The CPU can move around in that little window so that might not mean anything. Most importantly how does it OC?


The box is still unopened, waitting for a mobo delivery. I posted in post #10574 .


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> The reason is Batch#: L422B788 from August at least and those CPUs are mainstreeam, means they are being sold very fast and no importer/distributor is stocking big quantities as they have regular import every month by their sales and needs. *So why do I get a batch from August in November?* Here are the pics, if you need some more just say.
> 
> snip


Definitely not used.

Getting an August-manufactered chip in November is completely reasonable. Just because your retailers and importers do monthly shipments doesn't mean the chips will be from the previous month. I'm sure Intel has quite a sizeable quantity of 1150 processors ready to be distributed into the various retail and corporate channels around the world.


----------



## aerotracks

Don't get yourself all worked up, man









I've looked at your photos, there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Ljanmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Definitely not used.
> 
> Getting an August-manufactered chip in November is completely reasonable. Just because your retailers and importers do monthly shipments doesn't mean the chips will be from the previous month. I'm sure Intel has quite a sizeable quantity of 1150 processors ready to be distributed into the various retail and corporate channels around the world.


OK, I said from August *at least* but I dont know really production date. Only info when you google L422B788 is one single post #8705 and that post is from this very thread dating 8/30/14 . From that post I got an idea that production date must be from August or before(probably before). I paid *full price* for the product in this month, I expect fresh production, unused CPU. Almost 3 months passed form August, these chips are being sold very fast, no retailer stocks chips anywhere in the world so I got reasons to doubt about it. Fresh production means better wafers, am I right?

PS

In IT HW business 3 months is a very long time...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Don't get yourself all worked up, man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked at your photos, there's nothing to worry about.


Thank you guys for helping really, just want to know what I paid for, nothing else.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> OK, I said from August *at least* but I dont know really production date. Only info when you google L422B788 is one single post #8705 and that post is from this very thread dating 8/30/14 . From that post I got an idea that production date must be from August or before(probably before). I paid *full price* for the product in this month, I expect fresh production, unused CPU. Almost 3 months passed form August, these chips are being sold very fast, no retailer stocks chips anywhere in the world so I got reasons to doubt about it. Fresh production means better wafers, am I right?
> 
> PS
> 
> In IT HW business 3 months is a very long time...
> Thank you guys for helping really, just want to know what I paid for, nothing else.


"Fresher" - newer does not necessarily mean better (clocker). In this thread there were people saying that chips might be better when the demand is low due to having more time to prepare them, or I don't know how to say it. Wait until your motherboard will arrive, read a lot + ask, then attempt to overclock it. IF you are lucky and got a good chip, all good. IF you are unlucky, purchase Intel's Tuning Plan, use your current chip to experiment and learn, and then get a replacement.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> OK, I said from August *at least* but I dont know really production date. Only info when you google L422B788 is one single post #8705 and that post is from this very thread dating 8/30/14 . From that post I got an idea that production date must be from August or before(probably before). I paid *full price* for the product in this month, I expect fresh production, unused CPU. Almost 3 months passed form August, these chips are being sold very fast, no retailer stocks chips anywhere in the world so I got reasons to doubt about it. Fresh production means better wafers, am I right?
> 
> PS
> 
> In IT HW business 3 months is a very long time...
> Thank you guys for helping really, just want to know what I paid for, nothing else.


You're correct, the CPU manfacture date is actually before August; Based off the Batch#, your CPU was manufactured in the 22nd week of 2014 (which is late May - early June). Manufacture date doesn't really correlate with price for an unused product; sealed product is a sealed product, as far as Intel is concerned (who historically haven't adjusted prices based on socket life either, let alone chip manu. dates)

With respect to wafers, newer date doesn't necessarily correlate with quality


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> OK, I said from August *at least* but I dont know really production date. Only info when you google L422B788 is one single post #8705 and that post is from this very thread dating 8/30/14 . From that post I got an idea that production date must be from August or before(probably before). I paid *full price* for the product in this month, I expect fresh production, unused CPU. Almost 3 months passed form August, these chips are being sold very fast, no retailer stocks chips anywhere in the world so I got reasons to doubt about it. Fresh production means better wafers, am I right?
> 
> PS
> 
> In IT HW business 3 months is a very long time...
> Thank you guys for helping really, just want to know what I paid for, nothing else.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> "Fresher" - newer does not necessarily mean better (clocker). In this thread there were people saying that chips might be better when the demand is low due to having more time to prepare them, or I don't know how to say it. Wait until your motherboard will arrive, read a lot + ask, then attempt to overclock it. IF you are lucky and got a good chip, all good. IF you are unlucky, purchase Intel's Tuning Plan, use your current chip to experiment and learn, and then get a replacement.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> You're correct, the CPU manfacture date is actually before August; Based off the Batch#, your CPU was manufactured in the 22nd week of 2014 (which is late May - early June). Manufacture date doesn't really correlate with price for an unused product; sealed product is a sealed product, as far as Intel is concerned (who historically haven't adjusted prices based on socket life either, let alone chip manu. dates)
> 
> With respect to wafers, newer date doesn't necessarily correlate with quality


Yeah this is a little paranoid. I got a beautiful 421 chip. I would be willing to bet that even though it was the newest chip I saw at Microcenter, it was probably at least a month or 2 old. Getting a chip from "x" 3 months later isn't something to worry about before you've even tried the chip out.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Memory timings, maybe? Found an XTU run with my 2000C9 PSC kit, maybe this helps. Primary timings are pretty conservative, I was running 1.65 VDIMM.
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=xtu_4800_1220_psculunj.png
> It should, but it isn't always. That's why I said this isn't unusual.


Running same dram clocks and timings as previously scoring 1262. Lucky boot maybe. I do only have about 5 hours on this mobo. A few more sessions may be whats needed.


----------



## Ljanmi

I will do as advised, doesn't really matter. Just wanted to now if the CPU was used and had some indications like no proper position of the CPU in the box and late manufactured date. If you consider that I paid full retail price 2 days ago...


----------



## aerotracks

Probably. I've had my Z97 OC Formula since launch day, together with first time owning a Haswell chip there certainly was a learning curve.


----------



## Antykain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> Shouldn't the CPU be centered?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just to add, I've seen a number of these CPUs, i5 and i7's, that had the off-centered positioning in the retail box. Don't be alarmed by it. Seen it on the some of the reviewers sites as well, if I am not mistaken. But I've definitely seen this with other retail boxes. I'll be getting my i7-4790k this week and I'll see if I get the same packaging.


----------



## BangBangPlay

When you open the box you'll see why it is "out of position". I just recently sold my i5 and bought an i7 4790K and had to repackage my i5 for shipment. There is nothing inside the packaging that holds it in the center. I can understand your concern cause a returned/working K series CPU is likely a poor overclocker. That's why I asked how it OCs, but you'll have to just wait and see.


----------



## sdmf74

Whats the easiest way to find your cpus vid?


----------



## aerotracks

Load optimized defaults, reboot, check VCore reading in BIOS.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Load optimized defaults, reboot, check VCore reading in BIOS.


that's a daaaamm cpu.
mine 0.995v
how much volts to pass a 5ghz cinebench ?


----------



## aerotracks

Dunno, haven't run CineBench at 5.0 yet. Did some prime95 at 4900 though.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=4900_1269_1344_2kus5h.png


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Think I got a dud chip then... 1.14V stock


----------



## Ljanmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Think I got a dud chip then... 1.14V stock


When did you purchase your CPU? Whats the batch number?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Not sure on batch number, but it arrived last week. 4.4GHz at 1.25V. I can go further with volt and temperature, but I don't need to right now


----------



## 0mega0ne

Hi all, I need your help!
I'd like to use adaptive voltage for my i7 4790k with Asrock z97OC Formula, but when I set 1,22 V and 0,001V offset in bios mode, in CPU-Z I read 1,28V in idle and 1,356 V in full load!!!!
The voltage settings don't changes if I use adaptive mode, why?
Thanks


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0mega0ne*
> 
> Hi all, I need your help!
> I'd like to use adaptive voltage for my i7 4790k with Asrock z97OC Formula, but when I set 1,22 V and 0,001V offset in bios mode, in CPU-Z I read 1,28V in idle and 1,356 V in full load!!!!
> The voltage settings don't changes if I use adaptive mode, why?
> Thanks


That's precisely why you don't run adaptive.









Override with C-States on auto/enabled drops your idle VCore just fine.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> That's precisely why you don't run adaptive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Override with C-States on auto/enabled drops your idle VCore just fine.


I know. I have explained manual vcore with cstates so many times. I need to make a canned message in notepad I can copy/paste.


----------



## BangBangPlay

If I remember correctly my stock VID was 1.006V. That translated to 4.6 @ 1.225V and 4.7 @ 1.292V for me. I couldn't totally stabalize 4.8 with little effort so I gave up for now, it would have been too high voltage anyways.


----------



## 0mega0ne

C-states are on auto mode, but adaptive mode don't work. I try much time but the core are locked to 0,7 &1.28V & 1.356V


----------



## fleetfeather

fixed voltage with EIST enabled and C states set to auto will result in adaptive voltage behaviour. If it doesn't, try flicking windows power mode to balanced rather than high performance.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0mega0ne*
> 
> C-states are on auto mode, but adaptive mode don't work. I try much time but the core are locked to 0,7 &1.28V & 1.356V


cstates wont work on auto. You have to set them all to enabled and c7.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Load optimized defaults, reboot, check VCore reading in BIOS.


I thought there was more to it than that, but if in fact that is the correct way of finding *stock VID mine is 1.040v.* Thanx for the reply *rep+ for you sir*









So most of you guys are using manual 24/7 oc but with c states enabled which in fact does allow your vcore to drop ? just as offset or adaptive would

I am fairly new to Haswell and wanted to check out adaptive overclocking to see what it was all about so I just created 4 oc profiles in UEFI. A 47x manual, a 48x manual, a 47x adaptive & a 48x adaptive and just used the manual ones when testing for stability.
However my manual oc's were setup with AUTO c-states (so no lowering of vcore which is not ideal for 24/7 use). I never experienced any issues while using adaptive mode but want to test all methods to determine what works best.

Now that I have updated to the new 2012 UEFI and am unable to import any of my old overclock profiles I may try to redo all of my oc's using manual mode with c-states enabled.

ANY OTHER SETTINGS I SHOULD TAKE INTO CONSIDERATION? aside from a balanced power option in OS


----------



## BangBangPlay

Careful when updating your Asus MB BIOS, you can loose your saved profiles. Even if you save them on a flash or hard drive, when you try to load them under the new BIOS it can say that the saved profile is compatible with a different BIOS. It recently happened with my Gryphon. Fortunately I had saved some screenshots from my 4.6 and 4.7 profiles, and I remembered most of my settings anyways. Just a heads up that they might not work, so record your settings just in case.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> So most of you guys are using manual 24/7 oc but with c states enabled which in fact does allow your vcore to drop ?


When I set C-States on auto, VCore in idle drops to around 0.7V with my ASRock board. That should be C3.
When I enable all C-States, the VCore reading drops down all the way to zero. Pentium only supports C6.

There's a tool called ThrottleStop, it shows you which C-State your chip is in.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=c-statesj2uof.png


----------



## st0j

I just now overclocked my i5-4690k and I'm looking for some feedback. I followed the guide here and disabled all the power saving features. my stock vCore was 1.050V so I pushed that up to 1.100 and put the clock up 4.2ghz. I then proceeded to run AIDA64 for some time to make sure everything was running correctly. Previously before overclocking I would idle at 27-32C now its more between 32-37C also while stress testing it has only gone up by about 5-8C from 47C or so to 53C... I have attached some screen shots that I saved after running AIDA64 for a little over 10minutes, I know it's not much but I just wanted to make sure It wouldn't crash right away. I have a 200r case and my CPU cooler is the 212 EVO. Also when I go into task manager my CPU usage is at a constant 4.17ghz, why is this?









vCore goes up to 1.1 or so. Is this normal? Would It be safe to enable some power saving features now if the overclock is good? Could I push this overclock to 4.5?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Careful when updating your Asus MB BIOS, you can loose your saved profiles. Even if you save them on a flash or hard drive, when you try to load them under the new BIOS it can say that the saved profile is compatible with a different BIOS. It recently happened with my Gryphon. Fortunately I had saved some screenshots from my 4.6 and 4.7 profiles, and I remembered most of my settings anyways. Just a heads up that they might not work, so record your settings just in case.


You are correct. I wasnt sure if the exported profiles would import to a newer bios so I took precautions, screenshots etc. It is unfortunate that we cannot import old profiles after updating bios but I can see why that is, Many times newer bios' have completely different settings. Sometimes I just write down all my settings. I wish there was an easier way. I suppose you could save a bunch of screenshots and then rename them after the fact, then load the usb w/ screenshots into a laptop and refer to that while inputting settings in new bios. That method is just as monontonous as writing them down though. I have 4 or 5 oc profiles to carry over.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> When I set C-States on auto, VCore in idle drops to around 0.7V with my ASRock board. That should be C3.
> When I enable all C-States, the VCore reading drops down all the way to zero. Pentium only supports C6.
> 
> There's a tool called ThrottleStop, it shows you which C-State your chip is in.
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=c-statesj2uof.png


I was just gonna ask what mobo you have cause our auto settings for c-states are very different im sure. With mine set to auto (Asus mobo) I dont get any vcore drop at all stays at 1.314v.
Im getting ready to enable them to see what happens. Anyone else using Asus ROG mobo? What c-state settings are you using to get vcore to lower while using manual oc? (Devils Canyon CPU BTW)


----------



## sdmf74

Not sure about this throttlestop but heres a screenshot, Have not yet messed with c-states (still at default Auto)


----------



## aerotracks

Click on the "C6r" button.


----------



## sdmf74

see looks like Asus' Auto = Disabled


----------



## BangBangPlay

@sdmf74

Cool man, I'm glad you didn't get caught off guard like I did the first time. I actually had to go back to the Haswell Statistics Thread to refresh my memory. Fortunately my two most used profiles were recorded there. I do use my laptop and just go over all the screenshots to make sure I got everything. I try not to update the BIOS unless I have to because it is such a hassle. My fan profiles in AI Suite/Thermal Radar reset too.

I have been using Adaptive core and cache voltages (once stable) for a while now without issue. Just don't use offsets whatever you do, some MBs don't play nice. It really boils down to personal preference, plus I use a custom power profile in Windows. I still keep c states and EIST enabled in BIOS too.


----------



## sdmf74

ok Aerotracks.... I had to disable fully manual mode to gain access to the rest of cpu power management settings. So I enabled c3 report & c6 report but still no vcore drop, still maintains static 1.314v

Should I also enable c7 report? and which setting should I use for the Package c-states support??? Thanx!



@ Bangbangplay I always update bios as soon as a new one is available, its a hassle to redo profiles but I figure I need the experience overclocking anyway since I am new to Haswell

EDIT........ ok it looks like I lost my helpers but Im gonna post this anyway.

I just noticed that with the above c-state settings my vcore is actually lowering in AISUITE III & HW MONITOR but in CPU-Z it stays constant at 1.314v (which is wierd cause with my previous overclocks my vcore WAS lowering in CPU-Z)

So I still have not enabled CPU C7 REPORT & I believe my PACKAGE C-STATE SUPPORT is set to the lowest setting, still not sure what to do with these. Also I set my vcore to 1.312v in bios but it goes up to 1.328v in HW MONITOR & AI SUITE III.
I thought a manual overclock wasnt suppose to exceed what is set in bios?


----------



## BangBangPlay

I had to update the BIOS on my z87 Gryphon to make it compatible with Devils Canyon. I also had issues getting manual to drop on my Asus Gryphon so that's why I have always used adaptive instead. It could be my custom power profile, although I have it set to 5% CPU minimum, 100% maximum. Adaptive always worked just fine as long as I didn't use an offset. The wording in the BIOS for adaptive is sketchy, so that's partly why people don't know how to use it. You have to enter the max voltage you want to use in the "Additional maximum turbo voltage" field under adaptive voltage. That will cap your voltage at the VID you set there, unless AVX instruction sets are introduced in Windows,


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I had to update the BIOS on my z87 Gryphon to make it compatible with Devils Canyon. I also had issues getting manual to drop on my Asus Gryphon so that's why I have always used adaptive instead. It could be my custom power profile, although I have it set to 5% CPU minimum, 100% maximum. Adaptive always worked just fine as long as I didn't use an offset. The wording in the BIOS for adaptive is sketchy, so that's partly why people don't know how to use it. You have to enter the max voltage you want to use in the "Additional maximum turbo voltage" field under adaptive voltage. That will cap your voltage at the VID you set there, unless AVX instruction sets are introduced in Windows,


I agree the wording in bios is strange, it confused me at first but I too was able to use adaptive without issue. This manual overclock is looking promising though I didnt know you could get vcore to drop with a manual oc, Im just a liitle confused with the c-states now. I edited my above post #10617. Any suggestions?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I agree the wording in bios is strange, it confused me at first but I too was able to use adaptive without issue. This manual overclock is looking promising though I didnt know you could get vcore to drop with a manual oc, Im just a liitle confused with the c-states now. I edited my above post #10617. Any suggestions?


set them all to "on". There are a couple that need to be set to c7.

It will add .020v under full load. That is predictable compared to the crazy volts added in adaptive.

Vid= what u set vcore in bios. Vcore = vid+.020v under a load.


----------



## DiceAir

Guys i'm having the worste luck. My cpu 4790k even at stock clocks will freeze even when only idling on desktop. The only way to fix this is by setting windows to performance mode. my MSI z97 gaming 5 is still on stock clocks


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Guys i'm having the worste luck. My cpu 4790k even at stock clocks will freeze even when only idling on desktop. The only way to fix this is by setting windows to performance mode. my MSI z97 gaming 5 is still on stock clocks


clear cmos and load optimized defaults.

Remove all the ram sticks except 1. Test again.


----------



## Blackdevilmt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer*
> 
> Add me to the club! Just retired my X58 rig. Finished building my new gaming PC two days ago. I'll update my sig rig and add photos when I'm off work. I've got the 4790k and finally was able to snag an MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G.
> 
> Coming from an i7 930, I still feel this is a huge upgrade. Everything runs faster and games are silky smooth. Where as I couldn't run Assassin's Creed 4 maxed out, even with a GTX 680 4GB, I can now play it at all maxed out settings and smoothly. Can't wait for Assassin's Creed Unity on Tuesday!


Incorrect mate







I had an i7 950 was running it with 1.29v on 4.3ghz HT on stable 24/7, even 4.5ghz w/o HT. I haven't see a huge difference in gaming, in benchmarks it devours it for sure. The only thing I am liking is the true sata 6gb/s over my dead asus rampage 3 extreme either way it's nothing. Next summer I a planning to get a couple of 20nm's Atm 4.7ghz on 1.23v


----------



## StangMan04

Worked on overclocking my 4690k tonight and I can only get to 4.5ghz @ 1.25 vcore. I was hoping to hit 4.7 or 4.8, but I just can't get those clocks stable. I think I can get 4.6 if I up the vcore some more, but figure 4.5 should be ok. Sucks seeing some people posting 4.7 at only 1.27 vcore. Oh well, guess I am unlucky in the silicon lottery.

I downgraded BIOS from 2012 to 1104 and was able to get auto vcore @ 4.5ghz to go from wantin 1.3v to 1.27v. So gained a bit from downgrading BIOS. I tried 1002, but didn't look different than 1104 in terms of vcore needed for 4.5ghz @ auto vcore.


----------



## djthrottleboi

how much wattage does a 4790k consume at 1.45v?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> how much wattage does a 4790k consume at 1.45v?


I've observed about 220-230 watts, but if someone has a more concrete number chime in. That was just a software reading too which I'm not sure if that includes dram or not...


----------



## Ljanmi

Edit: Quit, keeping the CPU and see what happens... Cheers


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> how much wattage does a 4790k consume at 1.45v?


I wouldnt run anything other than benchmarks at that vcore.


----------



## Ljanmi

What's the default voltage for 4690K ?


----------



## StangMan04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> What's the default voltage for 4690K ?


You can find that in cpuz or in BIOS. My stock vcore was 1.040.


----------



## Ovrclck

Microcenter from what I can see, has a couple L421XXXX in stock.

I'm currently stuck at 4.5 @ 1.27 on my 4770K. Would like to go higher! I know with DC, I won't notice any performance increase. Hmm. It's not really worth the upgrade eh?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Microcenter from what I can see, has a couple L421XXXX in stock.
> 
> I'm currently stuck at 4.5 @ 1.27 on my 4770K. Would like to go higher! I know with DC, I won't notice any performance increase. Hmm. It's not really worth the upgrade eh?


if u had a really bad clocker like 4.2ghz I would say maybe.

4.5ghz is already a decent oc. I know it gets boring but a new 4790k won't add squat. Trust me. I own both.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> if u had a really bad clocker like 4.2ghz I would say maybe.
> 
> 4.5ghz is already a decent oc. I know it gets boring but a new 4790k won't add squat. Trust me. I own both.


Bored is correct! hah. I appreciate your honestly. I'll put my money elsewhere then.


----------



## Jabba1977

Hi... I have received a 4790K with batch L434C341 ...it´s for mounting a new rig for my brother in law...

What do you think about bacth?...Anyone with L434...??

In 2-3 days will arrive all parts for the computer...I want to know, if possible, about this batch...

And... What is the safe voltages by air for 24/7 for this procesoor...???, We chose the "thermalright true spirit 140" for the cpu cooler.

Thanks!!.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> how much wattage does a 4790k consume at 1.45v?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt run anything other than benchmarks at that vcore.
Click to expand...

lol I have always ran my cpu's high like that. I see no difference as long as I keep it cool. but if I let it get hot then its a problem.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol I have always ran my cpu's high like that. I see no difference as long as I keep it cool. but if I let it get hot then its a problem.


I like to keep haswells below 1.35. Preferably as close to1.3v as possible. I wil bench em higher.

Its just that as far as gaming goes the Performance gained per 100mhz gets less and less after about 4.2ghz. There a couple old terrible optimized 2 core games that can gain more. Other than that.

I don't see enough reason to push 1.4v plus.

If it gave me a significant gain in gaming I would run it that high too.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol I have always ran my cpu's high like that. I see no difference as long as I keep it cool. but if I let it get hot then its a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I like to keep haswells below 1.35. Preferably as close to1.3v as possible. I wil bench em higher.
> 
> Its just that as far as gaming goes the Performance gained per 100mhz gets less and less after about 4.2ghz. There a couple old terrible optimized 2 core games that can gain more. Other than that.
> 
> I don't see enough reason to push 1.4v plus.
> 
> If it gave me a significant gain in gaming I would run it that high too.
Click to expand...

I do toomany things. I'm debating trading my kingpin for a 5930k or maybe going to a titan or 780 6GB so I can run my surround setup.


----------



## LandonAaron

Well im a proud new owner of a i7-4790k and an Asus Maximus VII Hero. Coming from a first gen i7 with the x58 chipset. I haven't really versed myself in all the changes and developments since then, and looking through all the options in the BIOS I have to admit I am kind of intimidated.

On my old i7 the only voltages that much mattered were the core, qpi/vtt, and dram. Now it seems everything and its mom has a voltage, including individual cores. Can anyone point me to a good guide for overclocking these bad boys, or have any sage advice for getting started?

Also, I am running 2 SSD's in a Raid 0 configuration. On my old board this meant that the TRIM command could not be used. Does anyone know if these new processors and motherboards can now use TRIM on RAID 0 configurations, or if there is anything special I need to do to implement it?

I haven't yet installed Intel's RAID/SSD software. Not even sure what the newest version is called. It was Intel Matrix Storage Manger on my old board. I want to get some benchmarks and time in with just the default windows diver first, and then compare the performance after I install the Intel program.

Finally, right now I am using Mushkin Redline 1866 Ram with 9-9-9 timings. The motherboard marketing claims you can run Ram with some crazy high speeds, but I wondering what Ram speed I can realistically expect to get out of it, and what speed Ram and timings I should be shopping for (for a 16GB, 2x8 kit)?


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Can anyone point me to a good guide for overclocking these bad boys, or have any sage advice for getting started?


Check the first post in this thread.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Also, I am running 2 SSD's in a Raid 0 configuration. On my old board this meant that the TRIM command could not be used. Does anyone know if these new processors and motherboards can now use TRIM on RAID 0 configurations, or if there is anything special I need to do to implement it?


Trim works in Raid 0 now, nothing special except you might need the drivers. I am not sure the default Windows drivers support it for Intel Raid 0 but they probably do in Win 8 at least.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Finally, right now I am using Mushkin Redline 1866 Ram with 9-9-9 timings. The motherboard marketing claims you can run Ram with some crazy high speeds, but I wondering what Ram speed I can realistically expect to get out of it, and what speed Ram and timings I should be shopping for (for a 16GB, 2x8 kit)?


I understand 2133 9-11-11-28 or 2400 11-13-13-31 is where the price starts to jump. 2400 is harder on the memory controller but both are reasonable options. I would probably go with the 2133 with lower timings myself.


----------



## sakrosankt

Which motherboard/Ram (16 gb) would you recommend for moderate OC (4790k)?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakrosankt*
> 
> Which motherboard/Ram (16 gb) would you recommend for moderate OC (4790k)?


gigabyte gaming 5 if you are budget limited. Asus hero vII if you are not.

Asrocks formula matx is also great at the lower price if need matx.

As for ram I say go with something that uses hynix chips. I have adata xpg 2400mhz in my 4790k rig. Any ram 1600mhz or better wont bottleneck though.


----------



## 0mega0ne

MSI Z97 Gaming 7


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0mega0ne*
> 
> MSI Z97 Gaming 7


solid board the gaming 5 uses the exact same power delivery though.


----------



## sakrosankt

The Asus hero vII seems to be a bit expensive. Do MSI Z97 Gaming 7/gaming 5 have all solid capacitors?


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakrosankt*
> 
> Which motherboard/Ram (16 gb) would you recommend for moderate OC (4790k)?


Size, price? Feature you want? Many choices


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakrosankt*
> 
> The Asus hero vII seems to be a bit expensive. Do MSI Z97 Gaming 7/gaming 5 have all solid capacitors?


yes the power delivery is 8 true phases. Similar quality as the hero.


----------



## LandonAaron

The first page of this thread recommends staying under 85 C and 1.4 VCore, is this what yall would recommend as well? On my old i7-965 my personal rule was that I never let it go over 80C, but according to Intel's spec sheet the TCase of the i7-4790K is 74 C, and the TCase of the i7-965 is 67 C, so it would appear that this processor can withstand a little more heat than my old one. That is assuming that TCase correlates with TJunction, which unfortunately I can not find the published figure for.

On a side note, I am still running stock and just did some Memory Stress Testing with Intel Extreme Tuning Utility, and the highest recorded temperature was 57 C on core core 2, so I think I have some pretty good headroom for overclocking.


----------



## zJACKRABBIT

What do you guys consider stable?

I have a 4690k that I can only get to 4.4 at about 1.3v which seems really high for just 4.4GHz. I have a gigabyte ga-z97mx gaming 5 motherboard, corsair 2x4GB 1600 vengeance memory, and a corsair tx750 v2 PSU. It will boot just fine and I can game on it. I played starcraft 2 and diablo 3 for a total of about 4-5 hours at 4.5GHz at 1.29v and let OCCT run overnight. It was still running OCCT after about 6-7 hours with temps in the range of 72c-78c so I called it stable, turned it off and went to work.

However, when I got home, I started OCCT again to let it run some more. I was just browsing the web while OCCT was running and it blue screened on me.

I understand that system stability is determined more by the user than a set standard so my question is; Do you guys consider a system stable if it can run OCCT without fail and nothing else, or should you be able to put light loads on it while running OCCT without fail?

I'm still kind of new to the forum and new to overclocking but I'm not scared of research and or reading if necessary.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zJACKRABBIT*
> 
> What do you guys consider stable?
> 
> I have a 4690k that I can only get to 4.4 at about 1.3v which seems really high for just 4.4GHz. I have a gigabyte ga-z97mx gaming 5 motherboard, corsair 2x4GB 1600 vengeance memory, and a corsair tx750 v2 PSU. It will boot just fine and I can game on it. I played starcraft 2 and diablo 3 for a total of about 4-5 hours at 4.5GHz at 1.29v and let OCCT run overnight. It was still running OCCT after about 6-7 hours with temps in the range of 72c-78c so I called it stable, turned it off and went to work.
> 
> However, when I got home, I started OCCT again to let it run some more. I was just browsing the web while OCCT was running and it blue screened on me.
> 
> I understand that system stability is determined more by the user than a set standard so my question is; Do you guys consider a system stable if it can run OCCT without fail and nothing else, or should you be able to put light loads on it while running OCCT without fail?
> 
> I'm still kind of new to the forum and new to overclocking but I'm not scared of research and or reading if necessary.


occt is using a very old version of intel math libraries.

It is not the best way to test haswell. Run X264 Read the stressing section from HERE.


----------



## sakrosankt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Size, price? Feature you want? Many choices


Should be around 130 bucks ... What do you think of the ASUS Z97-A? Is the power supply equal to the GIGABYTE Z97X Gaming 5?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakrosankt*
> 
> Should be around 130 bucks ... What do you think of the ASUS Z97-A? Is the power supply equal to the GIGABYTE Z97X Gaming 5?


No the gigabyte gaming 5 is superior. The z97 A is 4 true phases while that gigabyte board is 8 true phases. IF you really like ASUS and want a decent priced board with 8 phases then the z97 sabertooth mark 2 offers 8 phase power delivery at around $160.

The z97 A will prolly still get your cpu to a good clock but knowing that their are better options around this price I would choose a better board.

Have you considered the matx z97 asrock OC formula ? They are $135 and offer great power delivery.z97 asrock oc


----------



## sakrosankt

I just wonder why the gigabyte gaming 5 doesn't perform better than the ASUS Z97-A?

http://www.tomshardware.de/mainstream-gaming-z97-mainboard-motherboard,testberichte-241567-26.html

Quote:


> Have you considered the matx z97 asrock OC formula ?


The problem is that I can't buy the gigabyte gaming 5 @amazon in germany. So I have to buy it somewhere else which is a problem because other supplyer often sell used stuff. It's hard to find a brand new motherboard although all of them are sold as brand new.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakrosankt*
> 
> Should be around 130 bucks ... What do you think of the ASUS Z97-A? Is the power supply equal to the GIGABYTE Z97X Gaming 5?


Here is my favorite 5 for that price range

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128706

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132118

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128716

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130772

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157520


----------



## sakrosankt

The z97 sabertooth mark 2 is 150€ and available @Amazon. Is the power supply as good as the gaming 5?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakrosankt*
> 
> The z97 sabertooth mark 2 is 150€ and available @Amazon. Is the power supply as good as the gaming 5?


yes 8 true phases. Its the same power delivery as the sabertooth mark 1. Just as good as the gaming 5 or hero.


----------



## sgtgates

Their all good choices in that range just your visual and feature preference


----------



## zJACKRABBIT

Thank you! this is gold! I'll give it another go and follow up


----------



## mutatedknutz

hey guys can i be added?


----------



## LandonAaron

I was looking through the task scheduler library at all the ASUS tasks on startup, and I noticed one called GpuFanHelper. Does anyone know what this is? It runs GpuFanHelper.exe. I couldn't find any info on what this exe actually does.


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I was looking through the task scheduler library at all the ASUS tasks on startup, and I noticed one called GpuFanHelper. Does anyone know what this is? It runs GpuFanHelper.exe. I couldn't find any info on what this exe actually does.


I believe it is part of the Asus AI suite - not sure what it does exactly but at a guess I would say it either monitors or controls the fan speed of your graphics card fans.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> I believe it is part of the Asus AI suite - not sure what it does exactly but at a guess I would say it either monitors or controls the fan speed of your graphics card fans.


That's what it sounds like, but it seems strange for the motherboard to be controlling the GPU fan, think I would rather have Graphics driver software handle that. I think I will go ahead and disable it. I just realized I posted this here btw. I think I meant to post this on the ASUS Maximus VI Hero's owners thread.


----------



## pony-tail

It is not the motherboard - it is Asus AI suite if you install it


----------



## guglif

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> That's what it sounds like, but it seems strange for the motherboard to be controlling the GPU fan, think I would rather have Graphics driver software handle that. I think I will go ahead and disable it. I just realized I posted this here btw. I think I meant to post this on the ASUS Maximus VI Hero's owners thread.


If you have an ASUS graphic card and an ASUS motherboard too AI suite will monitor (but not control) the gpu fan, it's something tied with the motherboard BIOS. You can leave it enabled after you finetuned your overclock, but I would uninstall AI suite while testing, sometimes it makes the system unstable...


----------



## LandonAaron

I like the AI Suite mainly for the fan controls. They are really nice. I have been using a physical fan controller for a lot of my fans, but turning 8 knobs to go from High to Low gets old. I like being able to slow them all down with the press of a button. I may just disable AI Suite in task scheduler so that it doesn't auto launch on start-up and just open it up when I actually need to use it.

So does anyone know of some good overclocking guides specifically for the i7-4790k? Seems there are alot of guides for the 4770k, but not so much for Devil's Canyon. I already looked over the first page of this thread pretty good, but I want something a little more detailed. Just getting started on trying to overclock this bad boy yesterday and got it up 4.7 GHZ with 1.35V. My temps are still good mainly hovering in the 60's during stress testing, but they do jump up to the mid to high 70's occasionally during stress testing, with the highest recorded single core temp being 77 C so far. I want to go for 4.8 and higher, but not sure if I should start tweaking other things besides just core voltage or not. I tried raising voltage to 1.375, but it was still unstable at 4.8, and I was too chicken to go 1.4 until I read more opinions on what the max safe voltage for this processor is.


----------



## guglif

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I like the AI Suite mainly for the fan controls. They are really nice. I have been using a physical fan controller for a lot of my fans, but turning 8 knobs to go from High to Low gets old. I like being able to slow them all down with the press of a button. I may just disable AI Suite in task scheduler so that it doesn't auto launch on start-up and just open it up when I actually need to use it.
> 
> So does anyone know of some good overclocking guides specifically for the i7-4790k? Seems there are alot of guides for the 4770k, but not so much for Devil's Canyon. I already looked over the first page of this thread pretty good, but I want something a little more detailed. Just getting started on trying to overclock this bad boy yesterday and got it up 4.7 GHZ with 1.35V. My temps are still good mainly hovering in the 60's during stress testing, but they do jump up to the mid to high 70's occasionally during stress testing, with the highest recorded single core temp being 77 C so far. I want to go for 4.8 and higher, but not sure if I should start tweaking other things besides just core voltage or not. I tried raising voltage to 1.375, but it was still unstable at 4.8, and I was too chicken to go 1.4 until I read more opinions on what the max safe voltage for this processor is.


Well, oc'ing the 4790K is the same as oc'ing the 4770K, the settings and methodology you need to apply are exactly the same. There are some extra options for the voltage regulators but I haven't touched them at all. 1.35v for 4.7 seems a bit too high for my tastes, but maybe it's just because I won the silicon lottery. I'm still a noob, I've just overclocked my very first intel chip so I'm not the one to ask to write a guide (though a "Devil's Canyon OC guide... From a noob's perspective" sounds great!







)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guglif*
> 
> Well, oc'ing the 4790K is the same as oc'ing the 4770K, the settings and methodology you need to apply are exactly the same. There are some extra options for the voltage regulators but I haven't touched them at all. 1.35v for 4.7 seems a bit too high for my tastes, but maybe it's just because I won the silicon lottery. I'm still a noob, I've just overclocked my very first intel chip so I'm not the one to ask to write a guide (though a "Devil's Canyon OC guide... From a noob's perspective" sounds great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


yea oc'ing my 4790k is no different than my 4770k and 4670k.

LandonAaron,

did u raise input voltage to 1.95v and try leaving cache at 4.0 1.180v?

It might allow you to lower that vcore a to 1.32v and keep 4.7ghz.


----------



## LandonAaron

No I haven't touched any voltage or setting except Vcore. Thanks for the advice. Yeah I fell like 1.35 is a little high, but temps are still good. I was dreaming of going to 5.0 GHZ, but I don't think that is going to be possible with this chip. They have a 5GHZ club over at Overclockers UK, and all those guys are using 1.45 to 1.5 to get there. I couldn't get mine stable at 3.8 with 1.425, and it went up to 85 C, so I immediately lowered that back down. Seems I start getting decreasing returns after 4.6 GHZ, with 4.7 being the max attainable within tolerable voltages/temps. But yeah I am going to try attacking this from a different angle next and try raising the input voltage, and maybe lowering the cache multiplier, or using CPU Strap.

Really though this processor is plenty fast for me without overclocking, I just want to find that max OC more for the heck of it than anything else. Once I do I will probably return to stock or run at like 4.5 or 4.6 for daily use.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> No I haven't touched any voltage or setting except Vcore. Thanks for the advice. Yeah I fell like 1.35 is a little high, but temps are still good. I was dreaming of going to 5.0 GHZ, but I don't think that is going to be possible with this chip. They have a 5GHZ club over at Overclockers UK, and all those guys are using 1.45 to 1.5 to get there. I couldn't get mine stable at 3.8 with 1.425, and it went up to 85 C, so I immediately lowered that back down. Seems I start getting decreasing returns after 4.6 GHZ, with 4.7 being the max attainable within tolerable voltages/temps. But yeah I am going to try attacking this from a different angle next and try raising the input voltage, and maybe lowering the cache multiplier, or using CPU Strap.
> 
> Really though this processor is plenty fast for me without overclocking, I just want to find that max OC more for the heck of it than anything else. Once I do I will probably return to stock or run at like 4.5 or 4.6 for daily use.


mines at 4.7ghz 1.312v. Thats really as much vcore as i am willing to go at for everday use too.

I bet if you make those other adjustments ur 4.7 will prolly be stable at the same vcore or close.

You right though. There really isnt any gaming performance lost if drop to 4.6.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Hey all! I finally got my G3258 today. NCIX had them on back-order, they were that damn popular.
> 
> My batch code is: 3418C004 and I'll be putting it on an ASRock Z97 Extreme4


I have a G3258 I'm finally assembling into a system.

The CPU's info on the heat spreader is:

SR1V0
COSTA RICA

And the batch code is as above.

Wondering what speeds I'm likely to hit from this particular model.







(212 EVO as the cooler)


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Hey all! I finally got my G3258 today. NCIX had them on back-order, they were that damn popular.
> 
> My batch code is: 3418C004 and I'll be putting it on an ASRock Z97 Extreme4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a G3258 I'm finally assembling into a system.
> 
> The CPU's info on the heat spreader is:
> 
> SR1V0
> COSTA RICA
> 
> And the batch code is as above.
> 
> Wondering what speeds I'm likely to hit from this particular model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (212 EVO as the cooler)
Click to expand...

No one can really say for sure since Batch numbers are hit and miss i have found... If i had to guess stable 4.5 - 4.7GHz


----------



## sdmf74

Its funny people have been dissing AISUITE for a few generations now but I have been using it since Z77 & have not had any problems with it whatsoever. I find it extremely useful and couldnt imagine not having for fan control and monitoring etc.
With that being said every system is different with different hardware so some may have issues.

I am curious if anyone has a 4790k COSTA RICA chip and when & where they got it?

@ Wirerat you and I have identical overclocks @ 47x. I sometimes run mine @ 48x 1.321v though & hit a wall there but since now I have figured out how to manually oc with vcore drop I may try for 49x again.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

+1 to AISuite. I had a H100 for a while and a ASUS Sabertooth 990FX board, my rad fans were plugged in the block and the case fans controlled via AISuite. Then I swapped to an i7-960 with a GA-X58-UD5... no fan slots on the block of the Asetek unit that came with it, and I couldn't control fans on the board. Had to get a fan controller so I could get the fans above 50%.

Got the mounting bracket on my H100 for my 4690k now though...


----------



## LandonAaron

+1 I had the first version of AI Suite on my last board, and now the third version on this board. I love the fan controls most of all, but the other features are nice as well. Though I wasn't able to get the 5-way optimization to work.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> +1 I had the first version of AI Suite on my last board, and now the third version on this board. I love the fan controls most of all, but the other features are nice as well. Though I wasn't able to get the 5-way optimization to work.


I have never tried, its not recommended to overclock in windows anyway. UEFI overclocking is super easy


----------



## cpuclocker

Hey... So i bought my first Haswell, 4790k.

I have been in here for some time but reading a lot more than writing, but i have a Question...!

I Used AIDA64 and Intel ETU for Oc stress testing, and stable







Is there anything else i should/could do??? except to wait and see how it is reacting to everyday use for a while.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpuclocker*
> 
> Hey... So i bought my first Haswell, 4790k.
> 
> I have been in here for some time but reading a lot more than writing, but i have a Question...!
> 
> I Used AIDA64 and Intel ETU for Oc stress testing, and stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything else i should/could do??? except to wait and see how it is reacting to everyday use for a while.


yep use it and enjoy it.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Its funny people have been dissing AISUITE for a few generations now but I have been using it since Z77 & have not had any problems with it whatsoever. I find it extremely useful and couldnt imagine not having for fan control and monitoring etc.
> With that being said every system is different with different hardware so some may have issues.
> 
> I am curious if anyone has a 4790k COSTA RICA chip and when & where they got it?
> 
> @ Wirerat you and I have identical overclocks @ 47x. I sometimes run mine @ 48x 1.321v though & hit a wall there but since now I have figured out how to manually oc with vcore drop I may try for 49x again.


if yours is doing 4.8 @ 1.321v they are definitely not the same though.


----------



## doctakedooty

I am guessing 4.8 ghz seems to be the wall for 4790ks. Mine is currently doing 4.8 ghz at 1.265v with 16 gb of ram at 2600 mhz. I can't seem to get 4.9 stable to save my life.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> if yours is doing 4.8 @ 1.321v they are definitely not the same though.


Yeah I was surprised to hit 48x stable with such a small vcore increase from 47x , Are you unable to reach 48x? cause it seems I have hit a wall there. Gonna try for 49x again tomorrow hopefully.

Still wish I could find a costa rica 4790k cause my C.R. Ivy Bridge was a beast


----------



## HappyBuddhaman

Ownership proof


----------



## toolbreaker

Hello All, I have been lurking here and reading the excellent info from all of overclock.net members. I have a L419B544 . I have managed to get it stable at 4.9 but it requires 1.440v to do it. I did also get what I think is a pretty good super pi 32m at 4.9. 6m 765. I am liquid cooled and my temps rarely exceed 75c. I am using a ASROCK Z97 OC Formula. My first ASROCK board and so far I am quite pleased with the results. I run my 4790K at 4.7 normally with 1.280v and it is rock stable and very cool.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Yeah I was surprised to hit 48x stable with such a small vcore increase from 47x , Are you unable to reach 48x? cause it seems I have hit a wall there. Gonna try for 49x again tomorrow hopefully.
> 
> Still wish I could find a costa rica 4790k cause my C.R. Ivy Bridge was a beast


4.8 is not stable at 1.4v on mine. I never tried any higher. I only ran xtu bench and x264 at that voltage but never could pass.

No interest in pushing that much voltage and certainly not any more than that.

I am happy with 4.7ghz. 1.312v is already more than I really wanted to push. Im considering falling back to 4.6 1.265v.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 4.8 is not stable at 1.4v on mine. I never tried any higher. I only ran xtu bench and x264 at that voltage but never could pass.
> 
> No interest in pushing that much voltage and certainly not any more than that.
> 
> I am happy with 4.7ghz. 1.312v is already more than I really wanted to push. Im considering falling back to 4.6 1.265v.


Yours overclocks similar to mine, maybe a little better. I hit a brick wall at 4.8, and even 1.4 volts isn't stable. Well actually I don't know at 1.4 when I fired up OCCT it hit 85 degrees within 2 min and I shut down immediately. At 1.375 though it wasn't stable though temps were fine. I need 1.35 though for 4.7. But I can drop all the way down to 1.25 for 4.6. So that is what I will probably run at.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Alright guy just a few questions.
I have a 4790k on my Maximus VII Gene, and I'm cooling my CPU and for now single 7970 in a custom loop (I'm using arctic ceramique 5 for now). My loop is Pump-Res-CPU-UT60 240mm-GPU-ST30 280mm-Pump. I'm getting into the high 80's on prime 95 runs with stock clocks boosting up to 4.4ghz. This seems to be a bit high. Is there any thing I can do?
Thanks,
Epic


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Alright guy just a few questions.
> I have a 4790k on my Maximus VII Gene, and I'm cooling my CPU and for now single 7970 in a custom loop (I'm using arctic ceramique 5 for now). My loop is Pump-Res-CPU-UT60 240mm-GPU-ST30 280mm-Pump. I'm getting into the high 80's on prime 95 runs with stock clocks boosting up to 4.4ghz. This seems to be a bit high. Is there any thing I can do?
> Thanks,
> Epic


i dont know if there have been newer revisions of prime95 but earlier in the thread it is stated that p95 isn't really optimal for devil's canyon.even at stock it brings the temps up very high.which i would say is normal in this case since i get the same temps too.i think most people test with x264 or chess to get more acceptable temps while still testing stability. Though everyone has their preference in terms of what software to use and length of testing


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Alright guy just a few questions.
> I have a 4790k on my Maximus VII Gene, and I'm cooling my CPU and for now single 7970 in a custom loop (I'm using arctic ceramique 5 for now). My loop is Pump-Res-CPU-UT60 240mm-GPU-ST30 280mm-Pump. I'm getting into the high 80's on prime 95 runs with stock clocks boosting up to 4.4ghz. This seems to be a bit high. Is there any thing I can do?
> Thanks,
> Epic


Nice looking build in that 350d if that's the same set-up your describing, with that gear should be lower yes. Is the cpu block mounted correctly? Water flowing good rate?


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Nice looking build in that 350d if that's the same set-up your describing, with that gear should be lower yes. Is the cpu block mounted correctly? Water flowing good rate?


Thanks for the compliment. Will post pictures. Also how would one find the flow rate or even if their pump is actually running correctly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> i dont know if there have been newer revisions of prime95 but earlier in the thread it is stated that p95 isn't really optimal for devil's canyon.even at stock it brings the temps up very high.which i would say is normal in this case since i get the same temps too.i think most people test with x264 or chess to get more acceptable temps while still testing stability. Though everyone has their preference in terms of what software to use and length of testing


Thanks man. I'll try out x264. I have been gaming on it and the highest it's reached in BF4 is 55C.

Another thing is it runs at around 37-8C on idle, is that high for my loop?

Edit: would deliding help? I've been planning on deliding once I'm sure my processor is fine (I've had two 4790k's die on me). I own the Supremacy Naked mount kit and I have the guts to mutilate my CPU, is it worth it?


----------



## cephelix

@EpicOtis13
seems normal to me.on air mine idles about 10-12 degrees celcius above ambient.on water it's about 8deg above ambient

Your numbers look good to me.take a look at the haswell overclocking guide with statistics, the op uses chess to test for stability....i personally havent tried it, been abit preoccupied to oc my 4790k and 290...


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Alright guy just a few questions.
> I have a 4790k on my Maximus VII Gene, and I'm cooling my CPU and for now single 7970 in a custom loop (I'm using arctic ceramique 5 for now). My loop is Pump-Res-CPU-UT60 240mm-GPU-ST30 280mm-Pump. I'm getting into the high 80's on prime 95 runs with stock clocks boosting up to 4.4ghz. This seems to be a bit high. Is there any thing I can do?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> i dont know if there have been newer revisions of prime95 but earlier in the thread it is stated that p95 isn't really optimal for devil's canyon.even at stock it brings the temps up very high.which i would say is normal in this case since i get the same temps too.i think most people test with x264 or chess to get more acceptable temps while still testing stability. Though everyone has their preference in terms of what software to use and length of testing


@Epic, those temps are actually good for P95 assuming your chip is not delidded, even at stock--you have headroom to work with it as a testing tool. Your loop is working well.

Cephelix is correct, of course. Prime95 is pretty murderous on these chips.
x264 is pretty reliable and will run somewhat cooler than p95 for Haswell.
I like the OCCT software. Some people have been recommending ASUS realbench a lot, I'm planning on using it for a new DC soon.

AIDA64 and IntelBurnTest are unreliable. IBT even gets really hot on Haswell but it will not give you a good read on long term stability.

Stability testing Haswell is just plain difficult no matter what because the packaging and TIM is so problematic.

Prime95 is still very very good for stability testing. It just runs hot. So what? These chips don't throttle until 105C and they are extremely resistant even at their thermal protection shutdown temp. I've throttled the crap out of a bunch of 4770ks and a 4790k and they just don't care.

In my opinion it makes no difference how hot the chip gets while stability testing--if it isn't throttling, the test is valid. You *want* to make it crash as fast as possible _if_ it's going to crash. And that's why I like P95. I use it for insta crash testing. The problem with it is that at high overclocks and voltage (if you have high ambient temps) it's difficult to be able to use it without throttling unless you are delidded.


----------



## Feyris

What would be the "Average" OC. Mines 4.4Ghz auto'd to 1.295v and it goes to 1.31v but I havent touched anything just disabled c states


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> @EpicOtis13
> seems normal to me.on air mine idles about 10-12 degrees celcius above ambient.on water it's about 8deg above ambient
> 
> Your numbers look good to me.take a look at the haswell overclocking guide with statistics, the op uses chess to test for stability....i personally havent tried it, been abit preoccupied to oc my 4790k and 290...


Thanks man you guys have been a real help +Rep


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. Will post pictures. Also how would one find the flow rate or even if their pump is actually running correctly.
> Thanks man. I'll try out x264. I have been gaming on it and the highest it's reached in BF4 is 55C.
> 
> Another thing is it runs at around 37-8C on idle, is that high for my loop?


I think 37-38 is a bit high for idle at stock clocks. I have single 480 Rad and my temps are 25-29 at idle. My idle temps don't change much when I overclock, just my load temps. So I am pretty much always 25-29 during idle. I would try re seating CPU block. How did you apply the thermal paste to the block? Also I would switch to a different thermal paste. The ceramique is good when you want something that has absolutely no electrical conductivity, but for CPU's there are better thermal pastes available that can give you probably at least a 5 C delta over ceramique. I would suggest Prolimatech PK3 or GELid's Extreme thermal paste.

I think you should be getting better temps with those Rads so something is off with your loop either with the mounting or with the pump etc. Check your GPU temps while running Unigen Heaven. If the GPU temps are high as well then its you whole loop, and you can look towards the pump. If the GPU temps are good and its just the CPU. Then it is probably something with how you mounted or applied thermal paste to the CPU.

Hope that helps.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. Will post pictures. Also how would one find the flow rate or even if their pump is actually running correctly.
> Thanks man. I'll try out x264. I have been gaming on it and the highest it's reached in BF4 is 55C.
> 
> Another thing is it runs at around 37-8C on idle, is that high for my loop?
> 
> Edit: would deliding help? I've been planning on deliding once I'm sure my processor is fine (I've had two 4790k's die on me). I own the Supremacy Naked mount kit and I have the guts to mutilate my CPU, is it worth it?


The idle temps are most likely running just a wee high because of a) your ambient b) your c-state and power saving settings

For your board you should try running with C-states all set to Enabled (*not* auto--including Package c-state support enabled *not* auto) and your vcore and cache voltage on manual. For whatever reason, this caps your voltage completely *and* lets c-states function right down to ~.080v. This has been validated repeatedly throughout this thread as the optimum settings for most z87/z97 boards. Some boards can't do it and that's why the platform supports offsets and adaptive voltage settings as well.

Delidding-
In my opinion, if you CAN you SHOULD. I personally am used to seeing 20C drop at load. It doesn't affect idle temps much if at all.
If you delid, use the Vice/hammer/wood method if at all possible. It is the safest method and doesn't really have much learning curve. My hands were shaking on my first attempt and it was fine.

About flow rate and pump effectiveness. If your pump wasn't running your computer would shut off within a few minutes. Flow rate can only reliably be monitored using an inline meter. You might want to take a look at the OCN Water Cooling Club thread for more info.


----------



## Feyris

4.7GHz 1.295 stable with Intel XTU. OCCT doesnt fail but like hour in core hit temp limit of 86c. NO idea if this is too much juice for it or its actually decent.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> 4.7GHz 1.295 stable with Intel XTU. OCCT doesnt fail but like hour in core hit temp limit of 86c. NO idea if this is too much juice for it or its actually decent.


That's safe voltage and an above avg oc. 4.6 is probably the mean. I had 4 or 5 4770ks that were completely stuck at 4.2.
I wouldn't go much higher on vcore for 24/7.


----------



## Feyris

I got
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> That's safe voltage and an above avg oc. 4.6 is probably the mean. I had 4 or 5 4770ks that were completely stuck at 4.2.
> I wouldn't go much higher on vcore for 24/7.


http://valid.x86.fr/mwd1qx

I was able to validate but I am kinda scared to test it because of temps. I ran like 5 minutes of XTUs bench and no....93C was way too scary


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Alright guy just a few questions.
> I have a 4790k on my Maximus VII Gene, and I'm cooling my CPU and for now single 7970 in a custom loop (I'm using arctic ceramique 5 for now). My loop is Pump-Res-CPU-UT60 240mm-GPU-ST30 280mm-Pump. I'm getting into the high 80's on prime 95 runs with stock clocks boosting up to 4.4ghz. This seems to be a bit high. Is there any thing I can do?
> Thanks,
> Epic


High 80s is insanely high for stock clocks. Sounds like a bad mount. When I installed my h80i the first time I got an awful mount. Going back I had to fix the backplate by using some rubber washers to pull it backwards against the motherboard, and install the heatsink before the radiator so that I got it lined up completely evenly. When I removed the previous mounting I saw only half of the heatsink was in contact with the chip!

Now I have 5-10C above ambient on idle (who cares) and max out (during normal usage, not stress tests which go way higher) at ~60C on my 4690k for a 4.5 ghz/1.21V overclock in quiet mode (which is REALLY quiet, and makes me think this is a pretty sweet spot for the OC despite having more voltage headroom - 4.5 ghz takes only 1.21V but 4.6 is 1.27V and 4.7 is 1.34V). One thing I do note is that core #3 (out of 0-3) is always cooler than the others, making me wonder if the mounting (particularly the thermal paste) could be improved further (or it could just be sensor bias).


----------



## electro2u

High 80s on *prime95* with a Haswell that has not been delidded at stock is totally normal...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> High 80s on *prime95* with a Haswell that has not been delidded at stock is totally normal...


this. It should not throttle though. Not even using stock cooler.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> this. It should not throttle though. Not even using stock cooler.


Even delidded, I only can get like 3GHz out of the stock cooler in 27.9. That stock cooler is ridiculous.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Even delidded, I only can get like 3GHz out of the stock cooler in 27.9. That stock cooler is ridiculous.


Seriously. I hit 82 degrees with stock cooler at stock settings installing windows updates.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> High 80s on *prime95* with a Haswell that has not been delidded at stock is totally normal...


Um, at stock with stock cooler, sure. Didn't he say he had a custom watercooling loop? I don't even get high 80s with prime95 at 1 ghz over stock with my AIO water cooler.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Um, at stock with stock cooler, sure. Didn't he say he had a custom watercooling loop? I don't even get high 80s with prime95 at 1 ghz over stock with my AIO water cooler.


You can hit 1 GHZ over stock? Mind sharing your settings?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Even delidded, I only can get like 3GHz out of the stock cooler in 27.9. That stock cooler is ridiculous.


people get rma over that if they want.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> You can hit 1 GHZ over stock? Mind sharing your settings?


Sure, though I doubt I am doing anything special. I have a 4690k, gigabyte z97x-sli, and h80i. The settings are 45x core, 40x uncore, 1.21v. Most other bios settings are auto, but I disabled turbo boost, disabled integrated graphics, enabled all the c states and bios protections, and set ram to xmp (1866/9). I doubt this is unusual for an overclock except maybe the low voltage.

I am aware that the stock 4690k has a base 35x multiplier but boosts up to 39x. That boost does not affect stress testing, as it is 39-39-38-37 and limited to something like .00007s duration. Run xtu stress and you will see it at 3.5ghz almost the whole time. Hence I referred to 3.5 as stock, which you might consider cheating.

But, we were talking about heat. Getting a good mount with my h80i was a total pain in the ass, partly because of the mediocre mounting apparatus and partly because my s340 case is cramped for it. When I went to remount it, I realized only half the heat sink was in contact with the chip! In the second mount I used rubber washers on the backplate to hold it against the the motherboard, and mounted the heat sink before the radiator. On quiet mode now its pretty sweet at my current overclock, maxing out during games at 60-65 and maybe up to 10c warmer on stress tests.

The interesting thing is the water temp that corsair link reports. Water temperature takes about ten minutes of stress testing to max. If xtu has the cpu at 73 degrees, the water will max at about 43 degrees while ambient is around 21. So the biggest issue still remains getting heat from the chip to the water.

Prime95 seems to max around 5c hotter than xtu. I dont let it run for long though. I guess I need to check which version I am using.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Sure, though I doubt I am doing anything special. I have a 4690k, gigabyte z97x-sli, and h80i. The settings are 45x core, 40x uncore, 1.21v. Most other bios settings are auto, but I disabled turbo boost, disabled integrated graphics, enabled all the c states and bios protections, and set ram to xmp (1866/9). I doubt this is unusual for an overclock except maybe the low voltage.
> 
> I am aware that the stock 4690k has a base 35x multiplier but boosts up to 39x. That boost does not affect stress testing, as it is 39-39-38-37 and limited to something like .00007s duration. Run xtu stress and you will see it at 3.5ghz almost the whole time. Hence I referred to 3.5 as stock, which you might consider cheating.
> 
> But, we were talking about heat. Getting a good mount with my h80i was a total pain in the ass, partly because of the bad mounting apparatus and partly because my s340 case is cramped for it. When I went to remount it, I realized only half the heat sink was in contact with the chip! In the second mount I used rubber washers on the backplate to hold it against the the motherboard, and mounted the heat sink before the radiator. On quiet mode now its pretty sweet at my current overclock, maxing out during games at 60-65 and maybe up to 10c warmer on stress tests.
> 
> The interesting thing is the water temp that corsair link reports. Water temperature takes about ten minutes of stress testing to max. If xtu has the cpu at 73 degrees, the water will max at about 43 degrees while ambient is around 21. So the biggest issue still remains getting heat from the chip to the water.
> 
> Prime95 seems to max around 5c hotter than xtu. I dont let it run for long though. I guess I need to check which version I am using.


Thanks. Sorry I thought you had a 4790k (where a 1GHZ OC would be very rare). I forget there is another DC chip. I know what you mean though about the biggest issue being getting the heat from the chip to the water. I am using a custom loop and my water temps stay at about 3 degrees above ambient, and only increase by maybe 5 degrees during stress testing. Even when stress testing the GPU and CPU simultaneously you can put your hand up to the 480mm rad and the air blowing off it feels completely cool. When I was using a 120 rad though you could definitely feel the heat coming off it.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Intel Core i7-4790K CPU @ 4800.0MHz - 1107 XTU marks on HWBOT


----------



## aerotracks

You sure about that score? I get 1100-ish at 4500 and an 1866 memory clock.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=xtu_4500_1059a6uz9.png


----------



## Feyris

CPU-Z wont register below 1.295v and goes to 1.329v load I have an ASUS Z97-AR Im pushing 4.7 stable but I know I could lower it XTU I have it set to 1.260v....


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> You sure about that score? I get 1100-ish at 4500 and an 1866 memory clock.[/url]


@DarthBaggins This guy Aerotracks knows how to tweak settings really well. This is a possible example of a stable overclock that is actually slower than a little bit looser OC would be. This is what this thread is all about guys. Good stuff


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Hey guys, so I hit a wall at 4.6GHz core and 4.4GHz cache @ 1.27V core and 1.25V cache on my 4690K. It wouldn't go 4.7GHz stable even if I pushed 1.35V through it and even lowered the cache below stock. Am I missing something or I just didn't get a super good overclocker.


----------



## SyntaxTerror

I have owned a 4770K and a 4790K. I traded out the 4770K and went for Z87 to Z97, and began to use the 4790K. ..for about 3 days.... These processors-chipset combinations couldn't be more different from each other. I had the 4770K installed in a Z87 ASUS MAXIMUS HERO VI, cooled by a well lapped Cooler master hyper 212+, with Arctic MX-4 thermal paste between the two, I could stably run the 4770K, hard, at 4.444 GHz, along side 16GB (8x2) CMY-2400 Corsair Veangance RAM, at 2666 MHz, and never break 70 degrees or 1.280V. When I went to Z97, I got the ASRock Extreme6 (for reasons I might mention later), and dropped the 4790K in, with the same 2400MHz RAM and MX-4 paste, and installed a Corsair H100i to keep it cool. I don't want to trash the ASRock just yet--possibly because to do so takes the absolute smartest buy I've ever seen in a motherboard and tosses it out the window as a viable option for a K-series rig--, but, as I said, the chip got fried and burnt, visibly, and was only up and running for a few days. Unlike the 4770K I couldn't get the 4790K to make any heat at all. It seemed like I could have sanded down a 1980 copper penny and used it for a heat sink. I could never get to corsair link in time to see the thing above 35 degrees, even with the fans in "Quiet Mode". However, again being unlike the 4770k, the 4790K pulled what i considered to be very high voltages, even at stock speeds. Not having had time to go in and do everything myself, I used ASRock's automatic overclock contingency. Seeing as the factory boost clock is 4.4GHz, I felt a water cooled Devil's Canyon iCore7 @ 4.6GHz clock speed, and uncore/cache speed backed down to 4GHz max, was a rather modest overclock for a chip sitting under premium paste and a dual-length AIO water cooler, within the sizable, 200mm fan-packing NZXT Phantom 530. Well, the Z97 Extreme6 & 4790K didn't think so, It threw an Initial CPU voltage of 1.888 and a core voltage bopping around both sides of 1.35V. Seems highly excessive for a 0.2GHz core clock jump over stock, particularly in a setup with zero thermal concerns and a board that supposedly has so many premium components in its make-up. Oh, to clarify, the "burnt" area was four Voltage regulators on the bottom side of the chip which are oriented horizontally, at the bottom of the open center area. they were torched brown and indented from the vaporized material displacing surface volume on the chip. Totally ruined, of course.

So, whaddayathink? I am going to try and get an RMA, but, naturally, I will have to lie my ass off, as policy would have me use a crappy stock cooler on a chip that had to be redesigned to accommodate it own produced heat, rather than admit that i know how to tighten four screws and apply a dab of thermal paste to a flat surface. If the regular lottery were like the silicon lottery, this would be like the equivalent of buying a ticket and then someone breaks into my home after they air the numbers and kicks over all my expensive $#!+ . ...or worse., It's like after all that, I know who this metaphorical perp is, and then after he runs off, I go to his house and he has his Indian friend come to the door and lie to me in poorly-spoken English.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyntaxTerror*
> 
> So, whaddayathink? I am going to try and get an RMA, but, naturally, I will have to lie my ass off, as policy would have me use a crappy stock cooler on a chip that had to be redesigned to accommodate it own produced heat, rather than admit that i know how to tighten four screws and apply a dab of thermal paste to a flat surface. If the regular lottery were like the silicon lottery, this would be like the equivalent of buying a ticket and then someone breaks into my home after they air the numbers and kicks over all my expensive $#!+ . ...or worse., It's like after all that, I know who this metaphorical perp is, and then after he runs off, I go to his house and he has his Indian friend come to the door and lie to me in poorly-spoken English.


Get the tuning plan from Intel. They will replace it. Absolutely ******ed for AsRock autotune to run 1.5v... that's way over safe. That kind of voltage would be for competition. 1.3v is my 24/7 limit for Haswell.


----------



## SyntaxTerror

Derp. Crappy keyboard problems. All that long post was right, except the "1.5V" was supposed to be "1.35". Damn, that kind of takes the fire out of my presentation. Anywho, I still think 46core/40uncore bouncing around above 1.35 is pretty crappy. This thing was no better than my 4770K would have been under the H100i.

Also, i consider 1.3V my personal full-time limit, as well, though i was willing to push 1.325, or possibly 1.333, for a bit. In the end, I'm sure I would have wanted it back down under the 1.3V, as i always do.


----------



## SyntaxTerror

Also, the CPU was bought months ago, so I don't think I would be elligible for it. I also didn't explain that the 4790K was actually purchased by someone else, for to whom I gave my healthy 4770K, a lapped and painted CM Hyper EVO 212+. This trade was pretty great for me--or should have been--obviously, but it happened because I was building their gaming rig and I knew my 4770K was healthy and would be more than they would need. I can get thme to do the return though


----------



## SyntaxTerror

The Intel overclock warranty can be bought up to a year afterwards? Damn. That's awesome. Now, let's see if they permit aftermarket coolers...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyntaxTerror*
> 
> The Intel overclock warranty can be bought up to a year afterwards? Damn. That's awesome. Now, let's see if they permit aftermarket coolers...


You can edit posts by the pencil shaped icon on the bottom left corner of the post. Its a lot easier on our eyes to read and keep up with what your saying in one post versus spanned out across 3.


----------



## SyntaxTerror

sorry...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyntaxTerror*
> 
> The Intel overclock warranty can be bought up to a year afterwards? Damn. That's awesome. Now, let's see if they permit aftermarket coolers...


yes they do


----------



## Wirerat

You dont need the intel tunning plan though honestly. Getting a regular RMA from intel is super easy.

I had it on a 4670k and when I rma'd the intel rep just used my regular warranty. Not the tunning plan.

You return the cpu. They veryify the numbers on it and ship the new one the same day. They do not test the returned cpu.

The rep verified they do not test it.

If you want they will even cross ship meaning you get the cpu before they get yours but they require you to let them hold the retail cost on a cc while they get the return.


----------



## toolbreaker

WOW!! I never knew about the intel overclock warranty. I just bought it..now im going to overclock my 4790k like I stole it...hello 5.0!!!

Well 5.0 is a no go with this processor.It seems to be a brick wall at 5.0,strange even ludicrous voltage dose not seem to help after 4.9. It simply will not stabilize no matter what I try. It will boot at 5.0 but it is not stable. If any of you guys have a asrock oc formula with settings for 5.0 or above I would relly like to see them. Here is a validation for my 4.9.

http://valid.x86.fr/vfhd4g


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> You sure about that score? I get 1100-ish at 4500 and an 1866 memory clock.
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=xtu_4500_1059a6uz9.png


I need to fine tune the voltage a bit more, but yeah that's the score it gave me for the first time I ever benched it in XTU. I can bump my multi to 4.9 (was stable in Linux) as well just haven't benched that yet. Also I know I could probably thighten my memory timings as well.


----------



## aerotracks

I didn't tighten or tweak anything, I used XMP with timings on auto.. which is why I asked.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I set my timings and voltage in BiOS manually, turned off CPU Graphics, and my timings on my memory were the stock for the Dominator GT's that I'm using at the moment since my Hyper X black's don't seem to like anything over 1866 (stock is 1600)


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> @DarthBaggins This guy Aerotracks knows how to tweak settings really well. This is a possible example of a stable overclock that is actually slower than a little bit looser OC would be. This is what this thread is all about guys. Good stuff


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> You sure about that score? I get 1100-ish at 4500 and an 1866 memory clock.
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=xtu_4500_1059a6uz9.png


Man I only get 979 marks at 4.6 with 1866 memory. I tried once with CPU cache ratio at 40 and once at 46, and actually scored higher with it set to 40 by like 9 points. Still this quite a bit lower than what yall are scoring I wonder whats going on.


----------



## Feyris

I got 1107 4.7 + 2400MHz ram


----------



## aerotracks

I was thinking that maybe you're lacking AVX, but your bot submission shows you're using 8.1.

Here's 4800 +2400 for me:


----------



## DarthBaggins

guess I could bump my Cache ratio since I see yours is at 4.5 vs mine was at 4.0


----------



## mutatedknutz

Hey guys can some one tell me why my one core is running so hot? :/


and ive submitted to be added in the club, but i havent been added yet :/


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Hey guys can some one tell me why my one core is running so hot? :/


Yours is a little more than avg, nothing to be particularly worried about. A different application of TIM and/or a super serious lapping job of the IHS(heatspreader) and waterblock or HSF base might improve it.

Check this out: my last 4790k--

Lowest at 70, highest at 93C! I lapped my block and reapplied with Coolabs liquid Pro and the issue was resolved such that all 4 cores were within 8C of each other...


----------



## vanSCHYNEYDER

Hi guys !
I just bought a i7 4790k and Maximus Formula VII . And I still have a lot to change the system , the BIOS in order to extract the maximum system performance .

Then I come to ask help from you guys .

What do I activate and deactivate the beginning , in the BIOS?

Not intend to overclock for now . Especially because 4.4 GHz is very good for me .

Thank you !


----------



## Sepesusi

I was just running OCCT to test out some fan profiles and temps and noticed that my chip boosts itself to 4.4GHz @ 1.3V. Sounds pretty crazy to me. I should probably clock this thing myself, but for now, can I just get rid of that crazy boost? That voltage sounds outright stupid, since people have been closer to 5GHz with ~1.3V.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sepesusi*
> 
> I was just running OCCT to test out some fan profiles and temps and noticed that my chip boosts itself to 4.4GHz @ 1.3V. Sounds pretty crazy to me. I should probably clock this thing myself, but for now, can I just get rid of that crazy boost? That voltage sounds outright stupid, since people have been closer to 5GHz with ~1.3V.


When running stress test programs you need to set voltage to "Static", if it is set to adaptive this will happen. Otherwise keep it on "adaptive" so that voltage can lower itself as well for power savings. Adaptive generally doesn't hurt stability, but it does result in overly high voltages during stress tests.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanSCHYNEYDER*
> 
> Hi guys !
> I just bought a i7 4790k and Maximus Formula VII . And I still have a lot to change the system , the BIOS in order to extract the maximum system performance .
> 
> Then I come to ask help from you guys .
> 
> What do I activate and deactivate the beginning , in the BIOS?
> 
> Not intend to overclock for now . Especially because 4.4 GHz is very good for me .
> 
> Thank you !


Well if you are just staying on Stock for now there really isn't anything you need to adjust in the BIOS, except for maybe your hard drive and boot settings. ASUS generally have very good auto rules and should come pre-configured with all the optimal settings. As far as getting ready to overclock it seems this generation is a bit different from previous ones, especially for me coming from a first gen i7. But yeah as far as C-states, Speed Step, Phase Control, Load Line Calibration etc. you shoud just keep them all on auto. Some people say you might get more stability by actually setting C states and Speed Step to "On" manually instead of auto, but it is generally not recommended to disable them even when OC'ing as it hasn't been found to improve stability, and just wastes power.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sepesusi*
> 
> I was just running OCCT to test out some fan profiles and temps and noticed that my chip boosts itself to 4.4GHz @ 1.3V. Sounds pretty crazy to me. I should probably clock this thing myself, but for now, can I just get rid of that crazy boost? That voltage sounds outright stupid, since people have been closer to 5GHz with ~1.3V.


Adaptive is definitely way hotter than it needs to be for most chips. On my 4690k it took me up to 1.31v for 45x, while all I need to be stable is 1.21. It may save a little electricity when on idle but it certainly wastes it at high clock rates.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Otherwise keep it on "adaptive" so that voltage can lower itself as well for power savings.


It's the C-states that lower voltage in idle, not the the choice of voltage mode (override or adaptive).


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> It's the C-states that lower voltage in idle, not the the choice of voltage mode (override or adaptive).


on asus mobos adaptive will cause vcore and even vid to drop at idle.

Its the unwanted vcore boosts that makes it undesirable.

Most people set adaptive to get vcore to drop unaware they really need manual vcore with cstates.


----------



## aerotracks

Yup, VID gets mistaken for VCore while one is not the other.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> on asus mobos adaptive will cause vcore and even vid to drop at idle.
> 
> Its the unwanted vcore boosts that makes it undesirable.
> 
> Most people set adaptive to get vcore to drop unaware they really need manual vcore with cstates.


Whats wrong with using adaptive voltage and C-states together, as long as your not stress testing?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Whats wrong with using adaptive voltage and C-states together, as long as your not stress testing?


you can. Just make certain you are not running any avx2.

If I use adaptive and set .001 (or any higher) as offset. My asus mobos will boost the vcore at boot up too. I made some videos of it earlier in the thread.

So if you use adaptive vcore do not use any offset.


----------



## sgtgates

So I'm stable at 4.8ghz on 1.25v, but windows shows 4.0. Is this because its not the cashe overclock, just the multi? Haven't changed cashe voltage or clock just upped multi but it worked great, nice chip here.

This is a true 4.8 correct? All my other programs say yes, and the performance sure seems to be there.

If I need to change something let me know, bios wise for this clock. Couldn't get 4.9 or 5.0 stable at least not on reasonable voltage


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> So I'm stable at 4.8ghz on 1.25v, but windows shows 4.0. Is this because its not the cashe overclock, just the multi? Haven't changed cashe voltage or clock just upped multi but it worked great, nice chip here.
> 
> This is a true 4.8 correct? All my other programs say yes, and the performance sure seems to be there.
> 
> If I need to change something let me know, bios wise for this clock. Couldn't get 4.9 or 5.0 stable at least not on reasonable voltage


its because the oc is read as turbo. open resource monitor and it will give you a maximum frequency that has 4GHz as the 100% and yours will be around 123%


----------



## dkz77

Hello guys...
I bought a new i7 4790k with batch L408C589
that is good? or do I change it?
P. S.
I received the package tampered with ... but the cpu is new! the seller is willing to replace ...

sorry for my bad english


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I don't even get high 80s with prime95 at 1 ghz over stock with my AIO water cooler.


Okay, I'm going to take this back. I was running the prime95 (28.5) "blend" test, which I've been rather happy with for stability testing (along with XTU). Changing it to the "maximum heat" test hits high 80s within seconds before I shut it down.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

$250 4790k better pick than jumping on the DDR4 X99 ship that costs $400+ more overall (with mobo and RAM) or nay?

Should I hold out until CyberMonday for lower than $250 possibly?


----------



## aberrero

The $250 one is a non-K 4790, unless you are looking at a different deal from me.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> $250 4790k better pick than jumping on the DDR4 X99 ship that costs $400+ more overall (with mobo and RAM) or nay?
> 
> Should I hold out until CyberMonday for lower than $250 possibly?


$250 sounds like a good deal. I paid $80 more for mine just 2 weeks ago.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> The $250 one is a non-K 4790, unless you are looking at a different deal from me.


Damn! You're right. I didnt even see that. Thank you for pointing it out. Then its not even worth it right?


----------



## DarthBaggins

I picked mine up back in June for around $260ish, NewEgg is a ripoff compared to Microcenter

Running $249.99 right now! http://www.microcenter.com/product/434176/Core_i7-4790K_40GHz_LGA_1150_Boxed_Processor


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I picked mine up back in June for around $260ish, NewEgg is a ripoff compared to Microcenter
> 
> Running $249.99 right now! http://www.microcenter.com/product/434176/Core_i7-4790K_40GHz_LGA_1150_Boxed_Processor


Nice! thanks, although I hate the limited availability in my area of in person microcenters


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I lucked out in June, they just got a shipment in cause when I checked online they were out at my location.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> Damn! You're right. I didnt even see that. Thank you for pointing it out. Then its not even worth it right?


It depends. Can you do BCLK overclocking on nonK chips? If so, then it really doesn't matter. You can hit 4.5ghz+ on the stock turbo multiplier. And anyway, even if you OC to 4.6ghz on a K chip, that's still only a 4% overclock. It's only worth it to get the K if you just get a kick out of overclocking. The stock clocks of the 4790 are already quite aggressive


----------



## hznn

4790K, New batch

Noctua NH-U14S

Stockvolt: 1,061v

Goal 4,8Ghz

Asus Z97-A (G.Skill Ripjaws 4x4GB 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 1.5v)


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I picked mine up back in June for around $260ish, NewEgg is a ripoff compared to Microcenter
> 
> Running $249.99 right now! http://www.microcenter.com/product/434176/Core_i7-4790K_40GHz_LGA_1150_Boxed_Processor


Yeah the closest microcenter to me is Houston TX which like 4 hours away.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Yeah the closest microcenter to me is Houston TX which like 4 hours away.


same as me as I am 4 hours from ATL. When I have family or friends pasing through I like to send after things.

I have made the trip but the savings do not surpass the gas money unless I am picking up 3-4 cpus for client builds.

However gas is very cheap here now. Down to $2.50 a gal.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Whats wrong with using adaptive voltage and C-states together, as long as your not stress testing?


Nothing, I have been using Adaptive voltage (after I'm done stressing and tweaking) for over a year now without any issues. But there is also nothing wrong with leaving it on Manual and enabling C States/EIST in your BIOS. It really boils down to personal preference or whatever you are comfortable with. I never got manual to downclock on my board, but I also never changed power management to balanced either: I use a custom power profile.

The main benefit to using manual input voltage is it won't increase voltage if you accidentally run a stress test or program with AVX instruction sets and potentially cook your chip. Just keep an eye on your voltages and temps when running any new/questionable programs.


----------



## aerotracks

Tonight I was running 32M, still very much work in progress. 6min is a long way to go, I guess it's about time to raise the memory clock









http://abload.de/image.php?img=32m_5000_2666_6_05_536ckz1.jpg


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Most people set adaptive to get vcore to drop unaware they really need manual vcore with cstates.


I am now using MANUAL OC WITH C-STATES enabled and I like it alot better than adaptive but im not 100% convinced my vcore is actually dropping, I mean monitoring software is so hit and miss. Who knows which ones to believe? I'll explain....

CPU-Z no longer shows my vcore dropping (but it used to with adaptive)









HW MONITOR shows 2 different sets of sensors: The cpu[#0] Intel core I74790k (This one DOES NOT show v core dropping either) & The NUVOTON NCT6791D (This one DOES show v core drop)
Not sure what HWMONITOR sensors read when I was using adaptive.

AISUITE III DOES show my vcore dropping.

Here are some snips to help explain:




For some reason last night when I was running the real bench benchmark my cores read the following:
core0 - 1.328v
core1 - 1.328v
core2 - 1.328v
core3 - 1.344v
Also my set voltage is 1.321v (Manual) - Is it normal for the vcore to increase under load? Especially the 4th core reading different than the other 3.

Why is this way of overclocking never suggested in oc guides or vids? If anyone out there with extensive knowledge about these sensors or monitoring softwares please speak up??? If not feel free to speak up anyway


----------



## aerotracks

Nuvoton reading is correct, it's a sensor which measures in 16mV steps so you are not seeing 1mV increments.


----------



## Heidi

I have found that if oced manually with manually set voltages I need way less volts than in adaptive mode...does that sound like usual scenario or it is just something I see?


----------



## electro2u

My new 4790k was made in Vietnam... Didn't know there was a production facility there. Wonder what kind of performance I'll get, have to wait for some RAM, should get it later today.

The 2 best Haswell chips I've had were both Costa Ricas and all my Maylays have been terrible. I know it is completely garbage random info though.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I am now using MANUAL OC WITH C-STATES enabled and I like it alot better than adaptive but im not 100% convinced my vcore is actually dropping, I mean monitoring software is so hit and miss. Who knows which ones to believe? I'll explain....
> 
> CPU-Z no longer shows my vcore dropping (but it used to with adaptive)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HW MONITOR shows 2 different sets of sensors: The cpu[#0] Intel core I74790k (This one DOES NOT show v core dropping either) & The NUVOTON NCT6791D (This one DOES show v core drop)
> Not sure what HWMONITOR sensors read when I was using adaptive.
> 
> AISUITE III DOES show my vcore dropping.
> 
> Here are some snips to help explain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason last night when I was running the real bench benchmark my cores read the following:
> core0 - 1.328v
> core1 - 1.328v
> core2 - 1.328v
> core3 - 1.344v
> Also my set voltage is 1.321v (Manual) - Is it normal for the vcore to increase under load? Especially the 4th core reading different than the other 3.
> 
> Why is this way of overclocking never suggested in oc guides or vids? If anyone out there with extensive knowledge about these sensors or monitoring softwares please speak up??? If not feel free to speak up anyway


with manual vcore it will increase .020v under load. That is normal.

Download hwinfo64 scroll down to vcore if you want to see it dropping with cstates.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Nuvoton reading is correct, it's a sensor which measures in 16mV steps so you are not seeing 1mV increments.


Not to second guess you but do you have any info/links or did you just hear that? I would be interested to read about the nuvoton sensor etc. just cant find too much info on it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> My new 4790k was made in Vietnam... Didn't know there was a production facility there. Wonder what kind of performance I'll get, have to wait for some RAM, should get it later today.
> 
> The 2 best Haswell chips I've had were both Costa Ricas and all my Maylays have been terrible. I know it is completely garbage random info though.


Let us know how your new chip does? Actually people may tell you thats garbage random info but their wrong. That has been my experience with CR chips as well, that's why I asked the other day if anyone had a 4790k Costa Rica chip and where they got it. Unfortunately I got no responses. Mine is Malaysia didnt know about the VN's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> with manual vcore it will increase .020v under load. That is normal.
> 
> Download hwinfo64 scroll down to vcore if you want to see it dropping with cstates.


Actually I just realized I am using HWINFO64 (NOT HWMONITOR 64) sorry bout that. So those pics I posted were of HWINFO64. I would assume the intel sensor would be the correct one not the Nuvoton but that's just an assumption


----------



## aerotracks

The intel sensor is Not a sensor, it's just a display of each core's VID.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> The intel sensor is Not a sensor, it's just a display of each core's VID.


Kinda like cpu-z then?


----------



## aerotracks

Exactly. All cpu z does is show the VID of core 0.


----------



## tcrews

Folks...if your looking to pick up a 4790k chip Microcenter will probably have them on sale during the holidays for 199.99 just like they did the 4770K last year. WE are only a week away


----------



## MR-e

quick question, stock turbo boost of 4.4ghz - is that all cores?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> quick question, stock turbo boost of 4.4ghz - is that all cores?


No, not necessarily. Boost clock(s) can go up to 4.4GHz stock, meaning variable on all 4 + 4 virtual cores. So one core may be at 4.1Ghz, another may be at 4.3Ghz etc... I think you get the point


----------



## AcEsSalvation

One thread goes to 4.4GHz IF only one thread is being used. Two threads go to 4.3GHz if only two are being used.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> One thread goes to 4.4GHz IF only one thread is being used. Two threads go to 4.3GHz if only two are being used.


This is not *always* the case. As I explained above. It varies, even when one thread is being used if the application doesn't require maximum turbo frequency it wont boost all the way up to 4400MHz.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Well, no. A lot of things only puts our CPUs to something like 2200MHz or 2800mhz. But if the demand is there, one thread will get pushed to 4.4GHz


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Well, no. A lot of things only puts our CPUs to something like 2200MHz or 2800mhz. But if the demand is there, one thread will get pushed to 4.4GHz


That's what I just said... lol


----------



## AcEsSalvation

The way you said it sounded like you were saying that one thread can be at 4.4GHz while two others can be at 4.3GHz. So I attempted to say it differently.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> The way you said it sounded like you were saying that one thread can be at 4.4GHz while two others can be at 4.3GHz. So I attempted to say it differently.


That is what I said... one core can indeed be at 4.4GHz and another at 4.2/4.3GHz. All 4 real and the other 4 virtual cores on the 4790K can be at different boost clock speeds when under load.

For instance:

Core 1: 4300MHZ
Core 2: 4100MHZ
Core 3: 4000MHZ
Core 4: 4400MHZ
Core 5 (V): 4000MHZ
Core 6 (V): 4200MHz
Core 7 (V); 4400MHZ
Core 8 (V): 4300MHZ


----------



## AcEsSalvation

From my understanding, they can't do that. I'll try to dig up some information on this real quick. But it's my understanding that they can only have on type of turbo at a time.
EDIT:
Quote:


> Max Turbo Frequency refers to the maximum single-core processor frequency that can be achieved with Intel® Turbo Boost Technology. See www.intel.com/technology/turboboost/ for more information.


Source Scroll to bottom to find the text, or use Ctrl + F

Now to find if two threads can be turbo'ed while the first is at 4.4GHz....

EDIT 2: Found it!
4.4GHz for two cores, 4.3GHz for three cores, and 4.2GHz for all four cores.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> From my understanding, they can't do that. I'll try to dig up some information on this real quick. But it's my understanding that they can only have on type of turbo at a time.
> EDIT:
> Source Scroll to bottom to find the text, or use Ctrl + F
> 
> Now to find if two threads can be turbo'ed while the first is at 4.4GHz....
> 
> EDIT 2: Found it!
> 4.4GHz for two cores, 4.3GHz for three cores, and 4.2GHz for all four cores.


Yes, all very good sources, but I think you're misunderstanding my point... I'm just implying that not all cores boost to 4.4 GHz like you have just shown with the resources. Essentially what you're saying but in a different way.









Hence why I said for instance







it was just an example off the top of my head.


----------



## Feyris

Vietnam chip up to 4.8GHz 1.24v load Im going to post to XTU once it actually reaches that speed in bench... it does not want to clock up for some freaking reason


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Real quick, is it just me or are these 4790k's overclocking a lot better than the 4690k's?


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Real quick, is it just me or are these 4790k's overclocking a lot better than the 4690k's?


I'm pretty disappointed with my 4690k, so that soudns about right. I could never get it stable at 4.7.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Real quick, is it just me or are these 4790k's overclocking a lot better than the 4690k's?


Think about it this way. 4690Ks are binned 47's most likely


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Yes. i5's are i7's that didn't make the cut. Pentiums are i3's that didn't make the cut. And finally, i7e chips are typically Xeons that didn't make it. I say typically because I remember there being a chance that the 5960X was it's own die.
It seems a bit crazy at the difference though...


----------



## jdorje

My 4690k stock boost is 39-39-38-37. Dunno about the 4790k.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Yes. i5's are i7's that didn't make the cut. Pentiums are i3's that didn't make the cut. And finally, i7e chips are typically Xeons that didn't make it. I say typically because I remember there being a chance that the 5960X was it's own die.
> It seems a bit crazy at the difference though...


Could be were they were fabbed too. I dont know about other locations but VN has been pretty good but I dont know how common those are right now. I didnt even know intel fabbed at VN until I saw the box and was like....what the heck.

Some would think they OC'd better due to lack of HT though. maybe some do.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Real quick, is it just me or are these 4790k's overclocking a lot better than the 4690k's?


Compared to stock, no. Data is limited but 4690k seems fairly reliable in overclocking to 4.6 ghz with good cooling, 1.1 over stock. The 4790 stock numbers are more aggressive.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

If you turn off HT on an i7, you can get stable at a lower volt setting. Would be handy if people can pick up a cheap 4790k at MC or somewhere and didn't need the extra threads... I was thinking of making a run to MC to do just that, and then I have a 4690k I could sell to a friend.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Compared to stock, no. Data is limited but 4690k seems fairly reliable in overclocking to 4.6 ghz with good cooling, 1.1 over stock. The 4790 stock numbers are more aggressive.


Good point on the stock thing. The 4790k's are clocked a bit higher. I'm at a 900MHz overclock right now. I can go further if I wanted, but I'm at a cozy 4.4GHz, and I don't really need any more power.

Also, kind of funny story. I just got a Cooler Master Haf XB EVO and my H100 back from my other rig. I've got a 680 I got for cheap from eBay a while back that also came with an aftermarket cooler. It barely fits in the case with my H100 mounted up front, and I didn't realize that a cord from my GPU was holding my second fan still. That's fixed now, s I'm at 100% cooling. The H100 controls the fans for me anyway, but it's nice that they never go above like 60% speed anyway. And now I find out that the cooling was being done with one fan. I'm pretty sure my chip loves to stay cool. I wonder what I could do if I wasn't put off by voltage...


----------



## DarthBaggins

Having a huge inner debate on snagging another 4790k with MC's prices being $249.99 only thing is which Mitx mobo to get if I do, or should I save the moolah towards a GTX980/970


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> i5's are i7's that didn't make the cut. Pentiums are i3's that didn't make the cut.


Shouldn't there be a way to enable hyperthreading on the Pentium or i5 then?


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Having a huge inner debate on snagging another 4790k with MC's prices being $249.99 only thing is which Mitx mobo to get if I do, or should I save the moolah towards a GTX980/970


do 980 or 390X/ Next nvidia gen 970 SLI was wayway slower then 7990 even by 30+ FPS in my compares. wait for blackfriday, see what micro has up their sleeves then pounce! 250 IS GOOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Shouldn't there be a way to enable hyperthreading on the Pentium or i5 then?


Nope.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Yes. i5's are i7's that didn't make the cut. Pentiums are i3's that didn't make the cut. And finally, i7e chips are typically Xeons that didn't make it. I say typically because I remember there being a chance that the 5960X was it's own die.
> It seems a bit crazy at the difference though...


The difference is pretty artificial. If AMD was at all competitive then Intel would bring HT to many more of their chips.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Shouldn't there be a way to enable hyperthreading on the Pentium or i5 then?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> The difference is pretty artificial. If AMD was at all competitive then Intel would bring HT to many more of their chips.


I dont see AMD really being anything but stagnant but just "keeping up" CPU-wise until they are unbound from their shackles in 2016 from their previous ceo's mistakes from selling fabs + locking themselves into contract with second-rate supplier for wafers


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> Think about it this way. 4690Ks are binned 47's most likely


I've heard that about DC in general, but it doesn't make all that much sense to me. Different packaging, whole bunch of extra capacitors on the bottom and an extra row of vrms or whatever the components on the top next to the die are.

I don't think they bin individual "chips" at all. They probably bin sections of the silicone wafers, which they then cut into pieces. Probably something like the silicone closer to the center or closer to the edges of the discs or whatever they call them tend to have better quality lithography. They probably do little other than testing by sending current through the cut die to make sure it's alive.

Massive speculation on my part. I may be completely wrong but I do know for a fact the chips are different enough from a design standpoint that the "Delid Die Guard" MSI shipped with their XPOWER z97 boards didn't actually fit Devil's Canyon at all. Because of the extra row of components on the PCB of DC, the Delid Die Guard can only be used on Haswell and Haswell refresh.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I've heard that about DC in general, but it doesn't make all that much sense to me. Different packaging, whole bunch of extra capacitors on the bottom and an extra row of vrms or whatever the components on the top next to the die are.
> 
> I don't think they bin individual "chips" at all. They probably bin sections of the silicone wafers, which they then cut into pieces. Probably something like the silicone closer to the center or closer to the edges of the discs or whatever they call them tend to have better quality lithography. They probably do little other than testing by sending current through the cut die to make sure it's alive.
> 
> Massive speculation on my part. I may be completely wrong but I do know for a fact the chips are different enough from a design standpoint that the "Delid Die Guard" MSI shipped with their XPOWER z97 boards didn't actually fit Devil's Canyon at all. Because of the extra row of components on the PCB of DC, the Delid Die Guard can only be used on Haswell and Haswell refresh.


The 4690K and 4790K are physically identical.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> The 4690K and 4790K are physically identical.


We're all aware that i5 DC and i7 DC are physically identical. The point is Haswell and DC are not.

Intel engineers most likely do not sit around binning 4770k's to see if they are good or not and then repackage them completely as DC's. My hypothesis is that they bin 1000s of silicone dies at a time and break them up into sections of estimated strengths. Then they stamp the dies that survive the current testing on PCBs and add the rest of the components.


----------



## LostParticle

Hi









Here's my first successful attempt with my new motherboard.

Thanks


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> We're all aware that i5 DC and i7 DC are physically identical. The point is Haswell and DC are not.
> 
> Intel engineers most likely do not sit around *binning 4770k's* to see if they are good or not and then repackage them completely as DC's. My hypothesis is that they bin 1000s of silicone dies at a time and break them up into sections of estimated strengths. Then they stamp the dies that survive the current testing on PCBs and add the rest of the components.


Okay, I thought she was saying that they were binned 4790Ks.

Does Intel even manufacture 4770Ks anymore?


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Okay, I thought she was saying that they were binned 4790Ks.
> 
> Does Intel even manufacture 4770Ks anymore?


I did mean Binned 4790Ks

Haswell should still be in production until Broadwell or close-to it I guess depends on overall leftover stock

Seems intel has favored Phasing out 4770K for the 4790K.

I just asked my uncle (intel dev) Whatever is still on the market is whats left.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> do 980 or 390X/ Next nvidia gen 970 SLI was wayway slower then 7990 even by 30+ FPS in my compares. wait for blackfriday, see what micro has up their sleeves then pounce! 250 IS GOOD
> Nope.


Yeah compared to what I paid back in June for my current 4790k

And yeah I do want to see what AMD will bring out in their GPU's since I've enjoyed my 7870&270x


----------



## Sepesusi

Hey, just did some overclocking and now running my 4790K 4.5GHz @ 1.190V. A lot better now than the crazy turbo it was giving to the chip @ stock pushing it to 1.3V.

I did the clocking with manual instead of adaptive and used the C-State method to get the thing downlock etc during idle. But where should I now see that the voltage does actually drop like I want it to? There was a mention that the Nuvoton tab in hwinfo64 displays the dropped Vcore, but mine there is hovering mostly between 0.000 and 0.288? Is this what I would want? According to CPU-Z and others chip does atleast downclock to 800MHz @ idle. But CPU-Z only displays the 1.190V.

Also I disabled the turbo in the bios, not sure if I should have that on or not. Considering I am not using any sort of automatic turbo mode, I imagined I don't need it. Also didn't do anything about the cache clock.


----------



## jdorje

Voltage is displayed by a number of programs. Hwmonitor, hwinfo, xtu, cpuz.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> The difference is pretty artificial. If AMD was at all competitive then Intel would bring HT to many more of their chips.


I was thinking about this for a second. At first I thought "Not too many people are actually looking for 8 threads". Then I thought "As another marketing label, that could push more units". Then I thought "I could really see a low power HT chip getting sold fairly well. Imagine that i5's could either have four threads and work at a high frequency like 3.8GHz. Now, you can take that chip and activate HT and drop it's core clock to make it use a lot less power. I could see that selling really well!"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I don't think they bin individual "chips" at all. They probably bin sections of the silicone wafers, which they then cut into pieces. Probably something like the silicone closer to the center or closer to the edges of the discs or whatever they call them tend to have better quality lithography. They probably do little other than testing by sending current through the cut die to make sure it's alive.


If you are talking about the DC vs Haswell, yes they are different chips. i7 vs i5 are the exact same die though. same with i3 vs Pentium.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Shouldn't there be a way to enable hyperthreading on the Pentium or i5 then?


You have no idea. There was a thread a while back where someone had a slightly damaged 3570k (IIRC) that when doing a BIOS flash and changing RAM, allowed his chip to use HT. I'm not sure what exactly happened in that thread, but it died suddenly. HT does require a little extra something on the die itself, and possibly the physical part of the chip too. There's also micro code and a bunch of other stuff that no doubt you need to be an Intel employee to understand.

Anyway, this isn't like AMD's Athlon II and Phenom II series where they locked the cores/L3 off via software. The extra cores that are on i7e chips are laser cut, and no doubt there is a physical limitation that cuts off HT.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> I did mean Binned 4790Ks
> 
> Haswell should still be in production until Broadwell or close-to it I guess depends on overall leftover stock
> 
> Seems intel has favored Phasing out 4770K for the 4790K.
> 
> I just asked my uncle (intel dev) Whatever is still on the market is whats left.


It's fascinating stuff... if I had it all to do again I would study elec. Engineering.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I was thinking about this for a second. At first I thought "Not too many people are actually looking for 8 threads". Then I thought "As another marketing label, that could push more units". Then I thought "I could really see a low power HT chip getting sold fairly well. Imagine that i5's could either have four threads and work at a high frequency like 3.8GHz. Now, you can take that chip and activate HT and drop it's core clock to make it use a lot less power. I could see that selling really well!"


If AMD was competitive, they would have 8 core CPUs while the i5 would only be 4 cores, and they would have an advantage only in multithreaded tasks.

Enabling HT would instantly kill whatever performance advantage AMD manages to come up with over the next two to three years, because they will never beat Intel at single threaded performance anyway.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

That last line, are you talking about AMD using HT? Because if so, they are using a form of multi threading. Intel has SMT - Simultaneous Multi Threading (HT) - while AMD is now using CMT - Clustered Multi Threading. CMT has a better performance per nm than SMT, however it sacrifices single threaded performance while taking up much more die space.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> If you are talking about the DC vs Haswell, yes they are different chips. i7 vs i5 are the exact same die though. same with i3 vs Pentium.


I'm saying Haswell and DC dies are exactly the same silicone in different parts of the giant wafers intel kicks out. They stamp the little dies out and then bin them according to where in the wafer they came from. The differences between Haswell and DC are in the components that surround the die.


----------



## sdmf74

Yeah apparently cpu-z will no longer show lowering of vcore on manual oc (wish it would) but AISUITEIII (if Asus mobo) HWINFO64 etc. does just check the Nuvoton sensor. Im actually getting better temps on manual w c-states enabled than I was on adaptive
so Im keeping it this way. Seems a bit more stable as well.

@ Sepsusi - Im not sure you will see any benefit disabling turbo, I would leave it alone.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> You have no idea. There was a thread a while back where someone had a slightly damaged 3570k (IIRC) that when doing a BIOS flash and changing RAM, allowed his chip to use HT


Except that "damage" had nothing to do with HT since it was a very minor thing on the iGPU side. Also, it wasn't someone, it was me.









Back to topic, I made some progress and did break into 6:00 with 32M


----------



## LostParticle

I'm leaving a post here as well, looking for some help:

- Does anyone know why my Uncore ratio (the cache) does NOT drop on my Gigabyte Z97X SOC Force board? I've set it to 44x and no matter what C-State combinations I try (all or some Enabled, Disabled or Auto) and no matter the Windows Power Plan (Balanced or Performance), it does not drop on idle. On Optimized Defaults, where it's set on Auto and goes up to 40x, it drops on idle.

All the rest of the frequencies & voltages, including VRING (the cache voltage), do drop on idle. Only the Uncore stays fixed on the SOC Force.

ps: on my ASRock Z97 Extreme6 I do not recall having this problem.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Back to topic, I made some progress and did break into 6:00 with 32M


Looks like 6:01 to me!

Pretty fast though: that's twice as fast as I get on 4.6 ghz (11:44.223). Is it just the crazy memory timings?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I'm leaving a post here as well, looking for some help:
> 
> - Does anyone know why my Uncore ratio (the cache) does NOT drop on my Gigabyte Z97X SOC Force board? I've set it to 44x and no matter what C-State combinations I try (all or some Enabled, Disabled or Auto) and no matter the Windows Power Plan (Balanced or Performance), it does not drop on idle. On Optimized Defaults, where it's set on Auto and goes up to 40x, it drops on idle.
> 
> All the rest of the frequencies & voltages, including VRING (the cache voltage), do drop on idle. Only the Uncore stays fixed on the SOC Force.
> 
> ps: on my ASRock Z97 Extreme6 I do not recall having this problem.


the problem is no software lets you monitor cache dropping like we can vcore. All you can see is the cache equivalent of vid.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

[email protected]


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> the problem is no software lets you monitor cache dropping like we can vcore. All you can see is the cache equivalent of vid.


When the system is on Optimized Defaults, so the Uncore ratio (the Cache Frequency) is on Auto, it does drop to 8x. Also, IF I recall correctly it was dropping with my ASRock board. I do not remember exactly right now, but I am sure it was dropping, because if it would not, it would have struck me as a problem and I would have asked about it. Are you sure then?

One last question about the SOC Force: where is Adaptive?! Where is the Adaptive voltage mode on this board? Does "Auto" mean Adaptive on this board? The ASRock had 3 different modes: Auto, Adaptive, and Override.

Thank you


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> When the system is on Optimized Defaults, so the Uncore ratio (the Cache Frequency) is on Auto, it does drop to 8x. Also, IF I recall correctly it was dropping with my ASRock board. I do not remember exactly right now, but I am sure it was dropping, because if it would not, it would have struck me as a problem and I would have asked about it. Are you sure then?
> 
> One last question about the SOC Force: where is Adaptive?! Where is the Adaptive voltage mode on this board? Does "Auto" mean Adaptive on this board? The ASRock had 3 different modes: Auto, Adaptive, and Override.
> 
> Thank you


i thought u ment the cache voltage.

Xtu shows the actual cache speed. It shows cache drop to 800mhz on my asus boards.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> [email protected]


Nice! Poor chip is cooking though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> When the system is on Optimized Defaults, so the Uncore ratio (the Cache Frequency) is on Auto, it does drop to 8x. Also, IF I recall correctly it was dropping with my ASRock board.


Yep, for me it drops on ASRock using my 24/7 setting where I have C-States + SpeedStep enabled. CPU-z shows it as NB-Frequency in the memory tab. Maybe a bug in the Giga bios?


----------



## LostParticle

Yeah...








I thought so...









It is probably a bug. Specifically, I am talking about these settings. Read that post, if you wish. It seems that my new Gigabyte Z97X SOC Force, an overclocking oriented board, overclocks worst (!) than my ASRock Z97 Extreme6, a decent all-rounder. Unless I am doing something terribly wrong, it seems that it does! Read the post and you will understand me.

(note: in these BIOS settings all C States + EIST are disabled, so that I could stress test the profile. Later I enabled them, of course).

Does the SOC Force have Adaptive Voltage mode then? Does AUTO mean Adaptive on this one?

If it does not (have Adaptive) I won't be able to reproduce my per-core OC: the only way I can pass the 4.7GHz barrier on my average Intel processor.

PS: I am starting to regret it that I didn't go for the ASRock OC Formula!... From what I've seen so far in this site, the OC Formula is probably the BEST clocking board on the market, right now.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Yeah...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read that post, if you wish.
> PS: I am starting to regret it that I didn't go for the ASRock OC Formula!


Will do later, man. Did you redo your overclock from scratch? That's usually necessary when switching the board manufacturer.
The Z97 E6 was reported to score worse than the big ASRock board in the VCore department though.

As for the OCF, I've had it since launch day, and I can't complain about results


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Looks like 6:01 to me!
> 
> Pretty fast though: that's twice as fast as I get on 4.6 ghz (11:44.223). Is it just the crazy memory timings?


If that's really the case, there is something wrong. I'm running a slower 4 core Ivy-E (4820k) right now with 2133Mhz RAM at 4.7GHz Core and it does 7:15 in 32M. Your score should be right around mine.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Will do later, man. Did you redo your overclock from scratch? That's usually necessary when switching the board manufacturer.
> The Z97 E6 was reported to score worse than the big ASRock board in the VCore department though.
> 
> As for the OCF, I've had it since launch day, and I can't complain about results


Thank you!

Not only I started my oc from scratch but I also performed a clean Windows 7 64bit installation on an unallocated SSD. The SOC Force came with the latest BIOS (F6) and I have installed all the latest drivers and with the "appropriate" order, if we can say something like this. Right now I have this setup on open air, with fully updated Windows and Skype, only. No other programs on this system because I am learning it / testing it. Of course, I have the APP Center and SIV, fully updated, as well as the LAN Suite from Qualcomm. And that's it. This is a temporary Windows installation to learn the system and overclock it.

Yeah, I believe you about the OC Formula...


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Poor chip is cooking though
Click to expand...

Thanks, the temps are a bit high but luckily nothing I do pushes it like IBT.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> If that's really the case, there is something wrong. I'm running a slower 4 core Ivy-E (4820k) right now with 2133Mhz RAM at 4.7GHz Core and it does 7:15 in 32M. Your score should be right around mine.


Yep, something was wrong: I changed power settings to "power saver" to convince vcore to drop and it killed performance. Setting it back to "balanced" gives 7:01.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Having a huge inner debate on snagging another 4790k with MC's prices being $249.99 only thing is which Mitx mobo to get if I do, or should I save the moolah towards a GTX980/970


I just picked up the 4790k from Microcenter for $249 along with the ASUS Z97i-plus which took off another $40 since they run the cpu/mobo combo deal.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Yep, something was wrong: I changed power settings to "power saver" to convince vcore to drop and it killed performance. Setting it back to "balanced" gives 7:01.


Nice! Hadn't thought of that. I'm pretty proud of my 4820k, actually because ~7min isn't bad at all. Aero's chip is golden, after all. It wasn't easy to get it P95 stable at 4.7GHz with 2 unmatched RAM kits... took weeks of playing with things to dial out every last possible random restart and windows shutdown/sleep error.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I just picked up the 4790k from Microcenter for $249 along with the ASUS Z97i-plus which took off another $40 since they run the cpu/mobo combo deal.


Nice , same exact deal I got a month back! Same stuff, works great


----------



## Antykain

Installed my 4790k about 2 weeks ago, it's one of the 'Vietnam' chips. Seems to OC pretty nicely so far underwater and got her up to 4.8GHz @ 1.216v.



Going to do more tweaking here and there and see how much father she'll go.. Hoping I have a winner here.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> about these settings


Your input is way too high. With 2.1/2.2V you will not find stability at these clocks. Try 1.85-1.9V. Regarding Cache - if you're running 4000, start between 1.05-1.1V.
C-States/SpeedStep/Turbo always enabled when stress testing.
Cheers


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Your input is way too high. With 2.1/2.2V you will not find stability at these clocks. Try 1.85-1.9V. Regarding Cache - if you're running 4000, start between 1.05-1.1V.
> C-States/SpeedStep/Turbo always enabled when stress testing.
> Cheers


Thanks for your feedback + rep!

As you have probably seen from that post, this oc profile is already stable, at least the way I define stability and it satisfies me. I will try with lower VRIN though because perhaps this will allow me to lower the VCore, a bit, as well. This 4.7 profile was created recently on my new SOC Force and I remember I had tried with lower values, too. It didn't work... I will try again. It's worth mentioning though that with my ASRock I also needed 2.1V CPU Input Voltage, and a Vcore of 1.330V, to stabilize at 4.7GHz. It is my chip... I'm glad I purchased Intel's Performance Tuning Protection Plan.

When it comes to the Uncore Ratio (the Cache Frequency), I use 44x on this one. There is a problem (bug) with the SOC Force boards, more people are admitting it.

Finally, nowhere in the BIOS of this SOC Force I was able to find settings for Adaptive Mode voltage... Whoever cares and is interested, please read this post.

I'll report back here after trying to lower the values, a bit.

Thank you.

ps: I always disable all C States + EIST when stress testing for stability and enable, or set on Auto, these features later. Any particular reason you suggest stress testing with them enabled?

*EDIT*
Nope, it doesn't work.
I've lowered VRIN to 1.9V and kept raising it up to 2.0V. It always failed on the beginning of the second loop of the x264 stress test, giving me a x101 BSOD (need more voltage). No worries though because I already stabilized this 4.7GHz profile, with the settings given above.


----------



## M3TAl

Picked up a 4790K at Microcenter $270 after tax last night and a MSI Z97 MPOWER MAX AC here on OCN. First time to ever go to Microcenter, unfortunately didn't have time to look around







. Haven't used Intel since P4 Prescott







. Looking forward to it.

Can't put the system together until some tubing gets here, hopefully by Wednesday. Probably will buy the OC warranty and drive her like I stole it.

Anybody have experience/comments about the MPOWER MAX AC? Just curious if getting this board was a good/bad decision. Don't even see a club for it yet Giga and Asus have a gaziillion clubs.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Anybody have experience/comments about the MPOWER MAX AC? Just curious if getting this board was a good/bad decision. Don't even see a club for it yet Giga and Asus have a gaziillion clubs.


z97/87 Mpower & Xpower boards are very high end and excellent overclocking platforms. The BIOS is a little less well known than ASUS but I found it totally adaptable. Surprised theres no clubs for them, maybe it;s a color scheme thing.


----------



## M3TAl

Think there's a Z87 MPOWER club but never saw anything specific to Z97. Maybe the Z87 club includes Z97? Thanks for the feedback! Makes me feel more confident about going this route. $175 for a $250-260 that's barely used sounded good to me. The board is basically mint, none of the cables have even been opened.

Edit: Was just looking at the chart. Apparently there's a 4790K on there with the EXACT same batch number as mine... Is that normal? Thought the number was somewhat unique? Lookin at you @djthrottleboi


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Think there's a Z87 MPOWER club but never saw anything specific to Z97. Maybe the Z87 club includes Z97? Thanks for the feedback! Makes me feel more confident about going this route. $175 for a $250-260 that's barely used sounded good to me. The board is basically mint, none of the cables have even been opened.
> 
> Edit: Was just looking at the chart. Apparently there's a 4790K on there with the EXACT same batch number as mine... Is that normal? Thought the number was somewhat unique? Lookin at you @djthrottleboi


No I think only the serial no would be unique. I mean the word "batch" implies that there are more than one with the same number, as a batch is inherently plural.


----------



## phaseshift

What is the best ram for devils canyon?


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> What is the best ram for devils canyon?


Some 2400hmz ddr3 is super snappy and quick. Nothing faster is worth it at all, fastest I recommend for the money. 2133 and 1866 do great as well. Even 1600 the old standard is fine as-well. Shoot for 2400 and find what fits the budget. The cost between 2133 and 2400 is usually minimal, 2133- 1600 is a bit of a gap.

Ram budget?

Pic of the rig its going in or theme?

G-Skill usually is the best performance for the money, and great quality, all the models, trident, sniper, ripjaws, aries, ect


----------



## soulwrath

grab the g.Skill Snipers for $135 @ Newegg - 2x8 @ 2400 mhz


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> grab the g.Skill Snipers for $135 @ Newegg - 2x8 @ 2400 mhz


I can agree on this choice.

However if you want to play with overclocking the ram a bit, I'd recommend the ripjaw or trident. I've bought probably over 5 different kits of sniper of various speeds and while they never fail and run the rated speed I've never had a kit that will overclock at all, speed or timings. But its a soild plug and play set for sure


----------



## DiceAir

Maybe he should get 1600mhz and just focus on cpu speed.


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> I can agree on this choice.
> 
> However if you want to play with overclocking the ram a bit, I'd recommend the ripjaw or trident. I've bought probably over 5 different kits of sniper of various speeds and while they never fail and run the rated speed I've never had a kit that will overclock at all, speed or timings. But its a soild plug and play set for sure


really? that is kind of depressing to know that it can't reach overclocking capabilities and that it can only run @ stock speeds


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> really? that is kind of depressing to know that it can't reach overclocking capabilities and that it can only run @ stock speeds


Yeah, but they are still a solid kit. They run their rated speed but any tweaking other than changing 2t - 1t its pretty locked. Pretty sure their the trident/ripjaw dimms that just make the performance level for the rating.

Id still reccomend them if you just going to set XMP profile and move on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Maybe he should get 1600mhz and just focus on cpu speed.


He can focus on cpu speed, everyone should, ram doesn't see as big or a performance difference from say 2133mhz to 2400mhz ram vs 4.0 - 4.3 cpu overclock, main;y benchmarks, some games and high multithreaded applications. Just saying the best for the value if he can pull a 2400 kit


----------



## electro2u

Lower density ram will overclock better sonetimes\always. For a gaming machine 8gb of ram is plenty. Get a 2X4 kit. Ram rated for 2400+ will rarely function at higher speeds because it's already overclocked and has been binned to reach that speed. If it could do better it would be rated for better.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Lower density ram will overclock better sonetimes\always. For a gaming machine 8gb of ram is plenty. Get a 2X4 kit. Ram rated for 2400+ will rarely function at higher speeds because it's already overclocked and has been binned to reach that speed. If it could do better it would be rated for better.


I agree 2x4 for 8gb is a good choice, no need for more.

And yes 2400 rated kits usually don't push further but in this instance I mean the sniper series in general, never had overclocking on them even for 1600 or 1866. Anyway good advice here you'll be good!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Since we are on the topic of RAM, should I try to put my RAM at 1.6V to get C9? My RAM is at 1600C10 1.5V


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> I agree 2x4 for 8gb is a good choice, no need for more.
> 
> And yes 2400 rated kits usually don't push further but in this instance I mean the sniper series in general, never had overclocking on them even for 1600 or 1866. Anyway good advice here you'll be good!


I am just grabbing 2x8 @ 135 because its priced pretty well


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> What is the best ram for devils canyon?
> 
> 
> 
> Some 2400hmz ddr3 is super snappy and quick. Nothing faster is worth it at all, fastest I recommend for the money. 2133 and 1866 do great as well. Even 1600 the old standard is fine as-well. Shoot for 2400 and find what fits the budget. The cost between 2133 and 2400 is usually minimal, 2133- 1600 is a bit of a gap.
> 
> Ram budget?
> 
> Pic of the rig its going in or theme?
> 
> G-Skill usually is the best performance for the money, and great quality, all the models, trident, sniper, ripjaws, aries, ect
Click to expand...

might i ask how you know nothing faster is worth it ?

is he using ramdisk ? is he going for mem benches?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Since we are on the topic of RAM, should I try to put my RAM at 1.6V to get C9? My RAM is at 1600C10 1.5V


yes should be just fine


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> No I think only the serial no would be unique. I mean the word "batch" implies that there are more than one with the same number, as a batch is inherently plural.


Our Finished Process Order # (FPO) is identical so I guess our Partial Assembly Test Process Order (ATPO) would differ? The Serial Number is FPO+ATPO.

At least that is what Intel's own site says for LGA 1150, yet the S/N on the box isn't the FPO+ATPO.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> might i ask how you know nothing faster is worth it ?
> 
> is he using ramdisk ? is he going for mem benches?
> yes should be just fine


Mega,

You are correct, there are plenty of applications that would benefit from faster ram, benches, ect. I mean on average for the standard user, as well as an avid gamer, *for the current price jump* above 2400mhz the sense is not there.
Although you and me push 2400 on the vishera club, anyway







good to see ya again,

Thanks for clarifying
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> I am just grabbing 2x8 @ 135 because its priced pretty well


Sounds good, I just did that on my mitx rig, went with the 16gb adata xpg kit, 2400, works great


----------



## toolbreaker

Before anyone settles for mediocre ram you might want to have a look at these little jewels from Kingston. Hyper x Predator 2666 from newegg or amazon. They fun nicely at 2933 with 12 14 14 35 2t . The price is very reasonable too.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104347&cm_re=hyper_x_2666-_-20-104-347-_-Product


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I always disable all C States + EIST when stress testing for stability and enable, or set on Auto, these features later. Any particular reason you suggest stress testing with them enabled?
> 
> *EDIT*
> Nope, it doesn't work.
> I've lowered VRIN to 1.9V and kept raising it up to 2.0V. It always failed on the beginning of the second loop of the x264 stress test, giving me a x101 BSOD (need more voltage). No worries though because I already stabilized this 4.7GHz profile, with the settings given above.


Yup. Quite easy







- if you want to run C-states enabled, test with C-states enabled.

Now I'm not sitting in front of your machine, but to me it looks like you're compensating bad cache settings with too much input voltage.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Yup. Quite easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - if you want to run C-states enabled, test with C-states enabled.
> 
> Now I'm not sitting in front of your machine, but to me it looks like you're compensating bad cache settings with too much input voltage.


Well, yeah, all the guides I've read however, recommend disabling the C-States while stress testing an o/c profile for stability and enabling them after you've established stability. Anyway, no problem. A user can apply whatever feels good to him/her.

When it comes to the Uncore Ratio (the Cache freq.)... Yeah...
I've heard, too, that raising the cache has no impact at all on overall performance etc, and they might be right. Personally, I don't know... The only benchmarks I've run, took place last night. The results are posted here.

I might lower the Cache Frequency, too, at some point, and try with a bit lower CPU Input voltage. For one thing I am 99% sure though: my Vcore, on this specific chip, will not lower...

So, I thought, why not rise the Cache, as well? I mean, I am obliged to give plenty of voltage with this specific chip. Why not give some to the cache, too, and rise it?

I hope the new processor, which will arrive due to the usage of Intel's plan, some fine day after a few months, will behave better.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toolbreaker*
> 
> Before anyone settles for mediocre ram you might want to have a look at these little jewels from Kingston. Hyper x Predator 2666 from newegg or amazon. They fun nicely at 2933 with 12 14 14 35 2t . The price is very reasonable too.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104347&cm_re=hyper_x_2666-_-20-104-347-_-Product


It is true that there is no real benefit from using ram faster then 2400 but I could'nt resist and took advantage of a 10% off promo code and ordered the Team 2666C11 16GB kit the other day. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313321&cm_re=team_2666-_-20-313-321-_-Product With a Haswell they can run 2800C11 no problem with some users reporting 2933C11. I am currently using 8GB 1866C9 Ripjaws with the Samsung IC's that will do 2400 so I'll post XTU scores from both to show the difference.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> When it comes to the Uncore Ratio (the Cache freq.)... Yeah...


As a rule of thumb, keep it x3 below your core. I use 48core/45cache for my daily overclock.
If you have trouble with stability you can fall back to x40 and see what's wrong.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> As a rule of thumb, keep it x3 below your core. I use 48core/45cache for my daily overclock.
> If you have trouble with stability you can fall back to x40 and see what's wrong.


Wondering where you heard this... Personally I have found literally no difference in any performance/benchmark/anything from running a high cache. Except the higher cache ratio will cause instability.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> As a rule of thumb, keep it x3 below your core. I use 48core/45cache for my daily overclock.
> If you have trouble with stability you can fall back to x40 and see what's wrong.


Well, thank you for your advice but this is what I'm using already! From post #10815 even, I've posted my settings! My stable o/c is 4.7 with cache at 4.4. Then you told me : "_you're compensating bad cache settings with too much input voltage_", and now you're giving me the same advice about the cache...










Are you reading my posts?









Anyway, no worries









I just have an average chip and all I'm trying is to do my best with it, for the few months I will keep it.

Guys, people, boys and girls! *I would REALLY appreciate it if someone would enlightening me on how the Adaptive Voltage Mode works on the Gigabyte Z97X SOC Force!* This feature/setting does NOT exist in my BIOS... I suppose on Giga they use offsets? Does anyone know how this works, please?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Are you reading my posts?


Yes I am. Maybe you're not quite following









Two things I said:
1. If you need above 2.1V Input with LLC enabled for just 4700MHz on a 4790k, something is not right.
2. Usually it's best to run cache at 300MHz less, but for troubleshooting it may help going back to 4000.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Yes I am. Maybe you're not quite following
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things I said:
> 1. If you need above 2.1V Input with LLC enabled for just 4700MHz on a 4790k, something is not right.
> 2. Usually it's best to run cache at 300MHz less, but for troubleshooting it may help going back to 4000.


what do you gain at 300mhz less?

I never read that one before. I always keep it below 1.2v. I see no performance gain going higher.

What i do see is my core start needing more voltage when I push it higher.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> what do you gain at 300mhz less?


Satisfaction. No performance though.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Yes I am. Maybe you're not quite following
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things I said:
> 1. If you need above 2.1V Input with LLC enabled for just 4700MHz on a 4790k, something is not right.
> 2. Usually it's best to run cache at 300MHz less, but for troubleshooting it may help going back to 4000.


I am following but of course it always depends on how one expresses himself









CPU Input voltage depends from the Vcore. This nice guide, for example, suggests +0.8V distance between Vcore and VRIN. It happens that I follow it, not as a religion, because I have a SOC Force. My chip, with the SOC Force, requires 1.360V in the BIOS for 4.7GHz -yeah, just average or worst- so I set VRIN at 2.060V, which goes up to 2.1V, during stress testing. I've tried with lower VRIN too, uncore ratio 40x, but with my ASRock board. It worked. I want Uncore at 44x, though. That's the way I want it! So, I have to set a high VRIN.

That's my answer for what you just now said. Before you said that other thing I quoted.

IF you are able/capable of giving me some info about Adaptive Mode and Adaptive voltage on a SOC Force, I'd appreciate it. Otherwise there's no reason to continue this discussion.

I already have a stable 4.7GHz profile and now I just wish to create a per-core 4.7 - 4.9, one.
After a couple of months I'll get a new chip, hoping it will give me a "straight" 4.8GHz o/c, so I won't have to bother further.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> what do you gain at 300mhz less?
> 
> I never read that one before. I always keep it below 1.2v. I see no performance gain going higher.
> 
> What i do see is my core start needing more voltage when I push it higher.
> 
> Can you show where there is a significant change at more than 300mhz less? Aside form xtu please.
> 
> My xtu cannot compare with scores on win8.1.


It is probably what electro2u, said. A bit of satisfaction. At least, this is how I personally feel it. I have an average processor. It just WILL NOT reach 4.8GHz, no-matter-what! So, I set my uncore at 44x, at least, and I will try with even higher! Dunno if there's improvement, if you wish to see my benchmark, run for the 1st time, ever, last night, have a look here.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Satisfaction. No performance though.


"The Persut of Satisfa...." What wat?

Well i do understand that though







.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I am following but of course it always depends on how one expresses himself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Input voltage depends from the Vcore. This nice guide, for example, suggests +0.8V distance between Vcore and VRIN. It happens that I follow it, not as religion, because I have a SOC Force. My chip, with the SOC Force, requires 1.360V in the BIOS for 4.7GHz -yeah, just average or worst- so I set VRIN at 2.060V, which goes up to 2.1V, during stress testing. I've tried with lower VRIN too, uncore ratio 40x, but with my ASRock board. It worked. I want Uncore at 44x. That's the way I want it! So, I have to set a high VRIN.
> 
> That's my answer for what you just now said. Before you said that other thing I quoted.
> 
> IF you are able/capable of giving me some info about Adaptive Mode and Adaptive voltage on a SOC Force, I'd appreciate it. Otherwise there's no reason to continue this discussion.
> 
> I already have a stable 4.7GHz profile and now I just wish to create a per-core 4.7 - 4.9, one.
> After a couple of months I'll get a new chip, hoping it will give me a "straight" 4.8GHz o/c, so I won't have to bother further.


It may be that different boards handle VRIN and Vcore differently, I got reemed over this recently:
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Oh I've read that thread before, in the same text you Quoted OP said that above 2.2V is uncharted territory.
> While some people do push 2.0-2.1V on air/water. It is not advisable.
> 
> Lets see something from ASUS shall we?
> http://rog.asus.com/244672013/labels/featured/introduction-to-fully-integrated-voltage-regulators-fivr-on-maximus-vi/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The Key Lesson: VCCIN = +0.4 VCore
> 
> Intel defines the VCCIN specification (called the 'Eventual CPU input voltage' in the ROG BIOS) in relation to CPU Vcore as follows:
> 
> Less than 0.4V - not recommended. Instability is almost guaranteed
> 0.4V - ideal value
> 0.4-0.6V - general 'OK' range
> Above 0.6V - not recommend as long-term damage can occur
> Generally speaking, higher VCCIN can cause a higher CPU temperature
> 
> As all 5 internal power rails are pulled from the single VCCIN, below 0.4V difference is not recommended as high loading on the;input voltage will cause a voltage drop that can lead to it being lower than the internal voltages. This will cause the system to lock-up. Above the safe range can cause long-term damage due to a larger than necessary potential difference. This is the same reasoning why DDR3 voltage should not exceed 1.5V, as the CPU Uncore can be damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, people @ Hwbot Bin their CPUs on air with 1.85 to 1.9V.
> Max people go on LN2 is 2.4V as far as I remember reading. I will try to find the post later if I can.
> 
> When people on Ln2 are using around 2.4V, you should judge where you should be on Ambient.
> Personally, I have found that the higher you push the Input Voltage, the Hotter the CPU runs.
> 
> Eagerly waiting your response.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> It may be that different boards handle VRIN and Vcore differently, I got reemed over this recently:


That is for sure. They do handle it a bit differently. On ASRock Z97 Extreme6 I needed 1.330V in the BIOS, for 4.7GHz, Uncrore 44x, VRIN 2.1V Max Vcore under the x264 = 1.360V
On the SOC Force I need 1.360V Vcore, max = 1.380V under the x264 test. Same settings for all the rest. But ofc I own the SOC for less than a week. I am still learning how to use it and....in addition... I have to deal with some silly problems like how to make SIV work (solved), why the Uncore ratio does NOT drop when set in anything else than Auto, why does the SLEEP function in Windows dissapear when the iGPU is enabled (right after loading Optimized Defaults)...


----------



## Feyris

Im using amd ram try the r9?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> what do you gain at 300mhz less?


Some chips react with better stability. Mine does, for example.
I stay below 1.2V cache voltage, too.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Some chips react with better stability. Mine does, for example.
> I stay below 1.2V cache voltage, too.


right now I have 46/40 on my 4790k at 1.25v/1.150v. I see no need to push cache higher even when I run my 4.7 profile.


----------



## jdorje

I've seen no (0) difference in benchmarks with increased cache. Therefore I just leave it at stock (35x on my 4690k, even though actual stock is auto and goes up to 39x). FWIW I need about 0.5V more on Vrin (aka vccin) compared to VID. A Vrin-related crash looks very different: the computer just freezes. 46/35 takes me 1.255V/1.75V and 47/35 1.35V/1.85V.

A question I asked on the haswell overclock thread too: is there anything to be gained (or lost) by adjusting the iGPU voltage? Setting it at 0, for instance?


----------



## M3TAl

Still learning Haswell/DC over here, been on AMD since S939 days. Still can't build the new Z97 system until this weekend.

Is this cache everyone is talking about similar to CPU-NB (AKA Internal Memory Controller) on AMD? It deals with communication between RAM, cache, and CPU? If so I can understand if raising this cache isn't much/any performance improvement.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Still learning Haswell/DC over here, been on AMD since S939 days. Still can't build the new Z97 system until this weekend.
> 
> Is this cache everyone is talking about similar to CPU-NB (AKA Internal Memory Controller) on AMD? It deals with communication between RAM, cache, and CPU? If so I can understand if raising this cache isn't much/any performance improvement.


Yes. There are a few different names for it, annoyingly.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Guys, people, boys and girls! *I would REALLY appreciate it if someone would enlightening me on how the Adaptive Voltage Mode works on the Gigabyte Z97X SOC Force!* This feature/setting does NOT exist in my BIOS... I suppose on Giga they use offsets? Does anyone know how this works, please?


There is no adaptive setting on Gigabyte boards. The Auto setting is the closest thing to Adaptive. However, if you set a manual voltage and have the C states enabled the voltage will still drop to insanely low levels at idle, which provides pretty much the same benefit as adaptive, without the crazy voltage surges you can sometimes get with adaptive.


----------



## BangBangPlay

@LostParticle

In your boards BIOS is there an entry for min and max Cache/Uncore Ratio? I typically set my minimum to 36-38x (not auto) and my max to 43-44x (4.7 GHz core clock) . Then in either CPUz memory tab or HWinfo64 you should see the cache fluctuate speeds with usage. I use around 1.165-1.195V for cache and it has always been plenty stable.

It is best to stay 300-400 MHz below core clock with cache for stability vs 1:1 ratio. It won't lend noticable real world performance really (only benchmarks) but it will cause stress tests to be more stressful. I noticed that when using Linpack higher cache was raising Gflops for each equation set. Leave it set it at default speed for higher stability, unless of course you want more satisfaction...


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Still learning Haswell/DC over here, been on AMD since S939 days. Still can't build the new Z97 system until this weekend.
> 
> Is this cache everyone is talking about similar to CPU-NB (AKA Internal Memory Controller) on AMD? It deals with communication between RAM, cache, and CPU? If so I can understand if raising this cache isn't much/any performance improvement.


I came form amd too, long line aswell.

Had no issue overclocking the 4790k, as well as other haswells before this build.

Let me know if you need any help, but just use the multi and raise vcore, all you need to do on these k chips, basically same thing. I don't mess with the cache although you can. Its basically the fsb overclock. So increasing the ram freq with cpu freq at same time. It does work however using multi setting ram to spec and drop timing as far as you can still works here, you'll catch on quick. no more 1.5v







stay 1.3 and under and watch temps of course


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> There is no adaptive setting on Gigabyte boards. The Auto setting is the closest thing to Adaptive.


As far as I can tell the "auto" setting is equivalent to adaptive. The problem is it overvolts or undervolts (usually the former) since it's still just a stock setting. Setting the voltage to a manual value with all the cstates on is just better.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> @LostParticle
> 
> In your boards BIOS is there an entry for min and max Cache/Uncore Ratio? I typically set my minimum to 36-38x (not auto) and my max to 43-44x (4.7 GHz core clock) . Then in either CPUz memory tab or HWinfo64 you should see the cache fluctuate speeds with usage. I use around 1.165-1.195V for cache and it has always been plenty stable.
> 
> It is best to stay 300-400 MHz below core clock with cache for stability vs 1:1 ratio. It won't lend noticable real world performance really (only benchmarks) but it will cause stress tests to be more stressful. I noticed that when using Linpack higher cache was raising Gflops for each equation set. Leave it set it at default speed for higher stability, unless of course you want more satisfaction...


You should read the haswell overclock guide...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics

The consensus is, uncore does boost performance but by a really, really low amount, maybe 1/10 as much as core does. So you're better off with 4.5 ghz core and 3.5 ghz uncore than 4.4 ghz core and 4.4 ghz uncore. Once you max core ratio, then you can try to boost other settings like ram ratios or uncore.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> I came form amd too, long line aswell.
> 
> Had no issue overclocking the 4790k, as well as other haswells before this build.
> 
> Let me know if you need any help, but just use the multi and raise vcore, all you need to do on these k chips, basically same thing. I don't mess with the cache although you can. Its basically the fsb overclock. So increasing the ram freq with cpu freq at same time. It does work however using multi setting ram to spec and drop timing as far as you can still works here, you'll catch on quick. no more 1.5v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stay 1.3 and under and watch temps of course


I love to tinker so will be doing a lot more than just raising the multi. The board I bought can do 125 and 167 BCLK so maybe that will be fun to play around with? On AMD it was fun finding the sweet spot between raising FSB and multi. My 8350 liked to be in the 220-230 FSB range.

Never cared for RAM MHz , always went 8-8-8 1T with 1866-1930 MHz depending on FSB. 1.3V? Meh I'm on custom water with abundant amount of rads, will probably do some benching for my own enjoyment, and will probably buy that OC plan so time to drive it like I stole it.


----------



## sgtgates

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I love to tinker so will be doing a lot more than just raising the multi. The board I bought can do 125 and 167 BCLK so maybe that will be fun to play around with? On AMD it was fun finding the sweet spot between raising FSB and multi. My 8350 liked to be in the 220-230 FSB range.
> 
> Never cared for RAM MHz , always went 8-8-8 1T with 1866-1930 MHz depending on FSB. 1.3V? Meh I'm on custom water with abundant amount of rads, will probably do some benching for my own enjoyment, and will probably buy that OC plan so time to drive it like I stole it.


Sounds good









Im mixing the multi and multi now aswell, just not getting my ram much higher that its rated so just maxed multi at 4.8 @ 1.25


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> You should read the haswell overclock guide...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics
> 
> The consensus is, uncore does boost performance but by a really, really low amount, maybe 1/10 as much as core does. So you're better off with 4.5 ghz core and 3.5 ghz uncore than 4.4 ghz core and 4.4 ghz uncore. Once you max core ratio, then you can try to boost other settings like ram ratios or uncore.


I have hundreds of posts in that thread and I helped contribute to that consensus that you speak of. Did you even read my post?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I've seen no (0) difference in benchmarks with increased cache. Therefore I just leave it at stock (35x on my 4690k, even though actual stock is auto and goes up to 39x). FWIW I need about 0.5V more on Vrin (aka vccin) compared to VID. A Vrin-related crash looks very different: the computer just freezes. 46/35 takes me 1.255V/1.75V and 47/35 1.35V/1.85V.
> 
> A question I asked on the haswell overclock thread too: is there anything to be gained (or lost) by adjusting the iGPU voltage? Setting it at 0, for instance?


Here are my results from benching couple of nights ago:

Three runs, rebooting after each run.

Core Ratio 47x

Uncore Ratio : Auto (40x) -- CINEBENCH R15 scores : 947, 952, 953
Uncore Ratio : 45x -- CINEBENCH R15 scores : 958, 956, 961
Uncore Ratio : 46x -- CINEBENCH R15 scores : 958, 957, 958
Uncore Ratio : 47x -- CINEBENCH R15 scores : 962, 962, 961

I can provide all the screenshots if anyone wishes so, and actually I've already posted two of them - see my previous posts. Leaving aside the last scores at Uncore ratio = 47x, a setting I will never be able to stabilize, I'd like to ask you:

- How much better is 961 from 953 in the above benchmark? I don't know that's why I'm asking. Personally, I will try to set it at 46x or 45x.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> There is no adaptive setting on Gigabyte boards. The Auto setting is the closest thing to Adaptive. However, if you set a manual voltage and have the C states enabled the voltage will still drop to insanely low levels at idle, which provides pretty much the same benefit as adaptive, without the crazy voltage surges you can sometimes get with adaptive.


If you are right in what you say, then this is :
a) Unbelievable...
b) a BIG disadvantage, according to my personal and subjective opinion.

I do not require Adaptive Mode, neither I'm interested in it, to just drop some voltage that does not drop. All the voltages on my SOC Force, the Vcore, the Uncore voltage, and even the VRIN when on Auto, do drop when the C-States are Enabled or even on Auto.

The (very important to me) reason I ask and seek for Adaptive Mode and voltage, is that using it is probably the only way which will allow me a per-core overclocking. And a per-core overclocking is the only way which will allow me to break through the 4.7GHz barrier that my chip has. I used this per-core oc on my previous mobo, too. It is a 4.7-4.9 per core oc. Maybe, I say MAYBE, per-core oc on the SOC Force is possible by using the Turbo?
I don't know, I have to check it out. I've read a comment from Sin (Steve) once, saying that on GIGA Adaptive is produced by using the offsets... I don't know yet.
And unfortunately, on the respective threads there's not much support...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> @LostParticle
> 
> In your boards BIOS is there an entry for min and max Cache/Uncore Ratio? I typically set my minimum to 36-38x (not auto) and my max to 43-44x (4.7 GHz core clock) . Then in either CPUz memory tab or HWinfo64 you should see the cache fluctuate speeds with usage. I use around 1.165-1.195V for cache and it has always been plenty stable.
> 
> It is best to stay 300-400 MHz below core clock with cache for stability vs 1:1 ratio. It won't lend noticable real world performance really (only benchmarks) but it will cause stress tests to be more stressful. I noticed that when using Linpack higher cache was raising Gflops for each equation set. Leave it set it at default speed for higher stability, unless of course you want more satisfaction...


No, it doesn't have any min-max settings regarding the Cache Freq. in my BIOS, unfortunately. Thanks for your suggestions. I knew them already - I already have a stable 4.7 profile. I've given its settings in one of my previous posts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> As far as I can tell the "auto" setting is equivalent to adaptive. The problem is it overvolts or undervolts (usually the former) since it's still just a stock setting. Setting the voltage to a manual value with all the cstates on is just better.


This is what I tend to believe, too. In GIGABYTE boards, Auto in combination with Offset voltages is an equivalent to Adaptive Mode (and voltage) on other boards. It seems UNBELIEVABLE to me that Gigabyte has left this feature unsupported on its boards, when Intel itself supports it! And you are absolutely right that it overvolts: one time I've set the Uncore Voltage on Auto (and its Ratio at 46x or something), and after the reboot I saw it at.........1.4V or something....!!!

Yes, I know that the max is 1.35V on air, just saying what I saw.


----------



## bond32

Cinebench is one thing. Benchmarks that matter, like 3dmark, Heaven, Valley, ect cache has zero effect. Might even have a negative effect.

To elaborate, you would have to beat a CPU score of 1258 to be in a whopping 104 spot: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Avrck3jWivLcdC14MnV4U2JReWpwRExxc0FRZTZEa0E&output=html

Can't compete with the 2011's. Point is, cache is something to be ignored in my opinion. Set it to 40x, cache voltage to 1.1-1.2 for core stability, then leave it.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Cinebench is one thing. Benchmarks that matter, like 3dmark, Heaven, Valley, ect cache has zero effect. Might even have a negative effect.
> 
> To elaborate, you would have to beat a CPU score of 1258 to be in a whopping 104 spot: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Avrck3jWivLcdC14MnV4U2JReWpwRExxc0FRZTZEa0E&output=html
> 
> Can't compete with the 2011's. Point is, cache is something to be ignored in my opinion. Set it to 40x, cache voltage to 1.1-1.2 for core stability, then leave it.


Hi









Excuse me, I am not sure but perhaps I have given you the wrong impression that I care about benchmarks, ranks, and scores?
If so, my apologies! I am not a native English speaker.

I do not care about benchmarks at all. If I would care I would have a totally different rig. For example, from the very little I know about benchmarking, the GPU plays an important role in these tests? As you can see, I have an average GPU simply because I do not play games this period of my life, and neither I care about benchmarking. When and IF I will ever care about such things, I will make sure to purchase the appropriate hardware first.

I used CINEBENCH only to get a vague(?) idea on how my CPU would act under various Uncore settings. IF you know stuff about benching, tell me please if 961 is significantly better than 953 on the specific benchmark.

All I care about is to get a chip that will reach 4.8 stable, and until then to manage a per-core o/c on my current one.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me, I am not sure but perhaps I have given you the wrong impression that I care about benchmarks, ranks, and scores?
> If so, my apologies! I am not a native English speaker.
> 
> I do not care about benchmarks at all. If I would care I would have a totally different rig. For example, from the very little I know about benchmarking, the GPU plays an important role in these tests? As you can see, I have an average GPU simply because I do not play games this period of my life, and neither I care about benchmarking. When and IF I will ever care about such things, I will make sure to purchase the appropriate hardware first.
> 
> I used CINEBENCH only to get a vague(?) idea on how my CPU would act under various Uncore settings. IF you know stuff about benching, tell me please if 961 is significantly better than 953 on the specific benchmark.
> 
> All I care about is to get a chip that will reach 4.8 stable, and until then to manage a per-core o/c on my current one.


If all you care about is reaching a stable 4.8 ghz, then why mess with the cache knowing full well that it only causes instability? I understand why you would view cinebench to see your cpu performance, but does the score increase of the jawdropping 8 points warrant the headache of not only stabilizing cache but now the core as well?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Here are my results from benching couple of nights ago:
> 
> Three runs, rebooting after each run.
> 
> Core Ratio 47x
> 
> Uncore Ratio : Auto (40x) -- CINEBENCH R15 scores : 947, 952, 953
> Uncore Ratio : 45x -- CINEBENCH R15 scores : 958, 956, 961
> Uncore Ratio : 46x -- CINEBENCH R15 scores : 958, 957, 958
> Uncore Ratio : 47x -- CINEBENCH R15 scores : 962, 962, 961


I've only benched cinebench r15 on an 8350 but quite extensively. Seems odd having so much variance in the first two tests. I've never seen more than one point of variance.

Cinebench loves memory bandwidth and tight timings so naturally raising the speed for the memory controller can help. Just depends on the bench/scenario. Others will have zero benefit.

Part of the fun of benching is learning the bench. What works and what doesn't work to get the best score possible.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> If all you care about is reaching a stable 4.8 ghz, then why mess with the cache knowing full well that it only causes instability? I understand why you would view cinebench to see your cpu performance, but does the score increase of the jawdropping 8 points warrant the headache of not only stabilizing cache but now the core as well?


Well...no headache at all actually.









It was easy for me to stabilize 4.7GHz on this new Z97X SOC Force: I just entered the settings I used in my ASRock Z97 Extreme6 and...it asked a bit more....and then it stabilized. Right now I use this profile, with a 44x Uncore, actually.

Reaching 4.8 on all four cores will be impossible for me with this specific chip, I know it now. Few hours ago I've tried it on this new board. Not even a VCore of 1.410V (Uncore Ratio = 40x, Cache voltage = 1.15V, VRIN = 1.9V and 2.0V), so not even that was enough for 4.8GHz... It boots, but as soon as I start the x264 stress test, here comes a beautiful x101 BSOD = gimme more voltage.

So, I know it now: NO-WAY 4.8 with this chip for me. Maybe with the next one~!









But I still hope for a 4.7~4.9 per-core with the GIGA! What the heck?! This is an O/C oriented board! My ASRock was capable of giving me that, and the "specialized" GIGABYTE will not be?!

*EDIT*
To use Adaptive Mode on the SOC Force, choose "Normal" for the CPU Vcore in the BIOS !








Thank God support came!


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> How much better is 961 from 953 in the above benchmark? I don't know that's why I'm asking.


Well, it's 0.7% better. Which is not much, but if you are stable on both then the better one is better. What happens if you drop uncore to 35x and try to push your core 1x higher?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> All I care about is to get a chip that will reach 4.8 stable, and until then to manage a per-core o/c on my current one.


I don't think adaptive will help with the per-core overclock. My adaptive mode is 1.31V for like 4.4-4.8 ghz with no change. It'd need a custom curve to do what you want. Instead, the bios setting for turbo wattage is the only one left that might help. But I have no idea what to set it to that won't fry things. At 4.7 ghz/1.35V i get up to 135W on 4 cores. Does that mean a 135W setting (normal is 88) for 2-core would be safe? Somehow I doubt it.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> I have hundreds of posts in that thread and I helped contribute to that consensus that you speak of. Did you even read my post?


Yes, but I guess I didn't understand it. What's magical about having uncore 3-4x lower than core? That sounds just as arbitrary as having a 1:1 ratio.

I guess the extension of the question is, would it be better to have uncore at like 10x (1 ghz) so you can get 1-2 more multipliers out of core. Surely at that point you'd see significant performance penalties?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Yes, but I guess I didn't understand it. What's magical about having uncore 3-4x lower than core? That sounds just as arbitrary as having a 1:1 ratio.
> 
> I guess the extension of the question is, would it be better to have uncore at like 10x (1 ghz) so you can get 1-2 more multipliers out of core. Surely at that point you'd see significant performance penalties?


all the way down to 3ghz if you gain 100mhz core is beneficial. Dark showed that in hw oc thread.

No point to keep droping it though as the stability gaines will stop and plateau before u get down to 1ghz.

It does reduce heat and allow ppl to get validations though.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> What's magical about having uncore 3-4x lower than core?


sta-bi-li-ty. Like I've written before. Some chips react to it, others don't. Mine does, for example.

Raising the uncore clock doesn't require more VCore. If it does for you, you're not doing it right.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Well, it's 0.7% better. Which is not much, but if you are stable on both then the better one is better. What happens if you drop uncore to 35x and try to push your core 1x higher?


Ah, is this the way it gets measured then? OK thanks









And yeah, I've just tried that since you've mentioned it. It is the same: it always fails (the x264 test).

Specifically:
CPU 48x
Uncore 35x
VCore : from 1.40V - 1.41V
VRIN: 1.9V -2.1V
VRING: 1.1V

The result: x101 BSOD right after it starts!...

Nothing works - I'll never get to 4.8GHz with this chip - no worries - I don't care, I might make it with the next one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I don't think adaptive will help with the per-core overclock. My adaptive mode is 1.31V for like 4.4-4.8 ghz with no change. It'd need a custom curve to do what you want. Instead, the bios setting for turbo wattage is the only one left that might help. But I have no idea what to set it to that won't fry things. At 4.7 ghz/1.35V i get up to 135W on 4 cores. Does that mean a 135W setting (normal is 88) for 2-core would be safe? Somehow I doubt it.


Well, a couple of hours ago, thank you @stasio!!, I finally learned how the Adaptive voltage mode gets activated on my SOC Force board! Tomorrow I will start my effort for my 4.7 - 4.9 oc on this board. I am glad I have already achieved this on my ASRock! I have all the settings and I know the procedure. I hope I will succeed!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> sta-bi-li-ty. Like I've written before. Some chips react to it, others don't. Mine does, for example.
> 
> Raising the uncore clock doesn't require more VCore. If it does for you, you're not doing it right.


up to a point it doesnt. I can get uncore up to 4.5 on cache voltage alone. After that the stability of my core goes south. Regardless of cache voltage.

My 4.7 profile being more sensitive than 4.6 obviously.

I think your asrock board does something a bit different with the LLC. Seeing as you can run input voltage so low.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I think your asrock board does something a bit different with the LLC. Seeing as you can run input voltage so low.


I always disable LLC altogether when stability testing with prime95. There must be something different compared to other manufacturers. Don't ask me what, though.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> up to a point it doesnt. I can get uncore up to 4.5 on cache voltage alone. After that the stability of my core goes south. Regardless of cache voltage.


Yup, I'm aware there's a wall at some point. I was talking about 24/7 use, where x45 cache is pretty much the reasonable ceiling (so is x48 on the core imho).


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Yes, but I guess I didn't understand it. What's magical about having uncore 3-4x lower than core? That sounds just as arbitrary as having a 1:1 ratio.
> 
> I guess the extension of the question is, would it be better to have uncore at like 10x (1 ghz) so you can get 1-2 more multipliers out of core. Surely at that point you'd see significant performance penalties?


I wouldn't go lower than stock cache speed. It is just that most people seem to find the same stability whether their cache is set around stock settings (35-39X) or 3-4 MHz below final core (42-45X). I have stuck to this "consensus" for both my Haswell generation chips and had success and stability. Usually attempting to run cache and core 1:1 will do two things; It will cause stress tests to be more stressful (and hot in some cases) and can cause more instability and more variables to adjust. I have seen higher benchmark scores from having a faster cache (3D Mark 11 and Cinebench for example), but it's effect will surely vary from system to system. I like to get it as high as I can without having to add more voltage to the core, and that is usually within 3-4 MHz less than the core multi.

I wouldn't go much less than stock cache on your chip, you won't see much (if any) extra boost to your overall core multi speed or overall stability. It is wise to follow DarkWizzie's guide (as you suggested) and first set and stress core multi and voltage before messing with cache, and memory so you limit how many variables you have to tweak. In my experience after getting a solid/stable core multi and voltage you can usually raise your cache to within 3-4 MHz of the core, adjust the cache voltage and still be just as stable as you were before, but results may vary...


----------



## jdorje

Good explanations; thanks. My next question then is how much do you need to raise cache voltage as you raise the cache multiplier? Do you need to raise input voltage at the same time?


----------



## djthrottleboi

crap I put my motherboards waterblock in the loop and now even with adding a 360 to the loop it still runs hot.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Sounds like a bad contact on the blocks possibly


----------



## benjamen50

Is my i5 4690K faulty? I'm getting 0x101 bsod's even at stock speed... Can this problem be caused by a beta bios from tweaktown?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Possibly, go back to the last BiOS you had a stable system load


----------



## hznn

Any one with same or almost the same batch like me?

L437C104

Bought it for like 2 weeks ago from Sweden/Norway komplett.se store.

Any one knows something about this batch.... I tried some OC and started with 1,28v at 4,7ghz with no problem...


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Good explanations; thanks. My next question then is how much do you need to raise cache voltage as you raise the cache multiplier? Do you need to raise input voltage at the same time?


That is a good question, and it will likely require a little more stressing. Bump up the cache multi and add some voltage to whatever your stock voltage reads in BIOS. It will depend on how high you raise the cache too. I run 42-43x cache with my 4.6 profile at 1.175-1.180V, and I run 44x on my 4.7 profile at 1.190V. I'm am certainly not saying that you copy those voltages, but it should give you an idea. Start lower ideally and run some stress tests to see where you are at. You could bump up your input voltage, but that depends where you have it now. I run 1.885-1.900V and have never had an issue. LLC can directly effect input voltage on Haswell on some boards from what I have seen, so keep an eye on its value while stressing.

I can tell you that there is no substitute for time spent stressing/testing and then tweaking. The more you stress and monitor the more you will understand about your specific chip and its tolerances. I really lucked out when I sold my i5 4670K and bought an i7 4790K and they ended up being almost identical in basically everything. It only took me a day to lock in 4.6 and 4.7 whereas it took me several weeks to a month to totally figure out my first i5.


----------



## Mega Man

ok so that was awesome i never really paid attention to the list in the op,
but my fav, is hoping for 5.4, hahahahahaha

HTPCs entries though i can believe he is crazies ( and uses chillers )


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Sounds like a bad contact on the blocks possibly


I checked the cpu block(remounted) and the same results. as for the GPU block it was never removed.its the block on the vrm's. made me loop run hotter.


----------



## DarthBaggins

What kind of fans and pump are you running with your setup?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> What kind of fans and pump are you running with your setup?


XSPC d5 vario and the fans are cooler master blademasters and the xspc 2000rpm fans with no name and a scythe high speed. and the case fas that came in the front of this case lol.


----------



## electro2u

The Vietnam chip I picked up is really solid at 4.7ghz. It doesn't like 4.8 but the benchmark scores are hardly much lower from the 4.8 stable chip I had. Should have kept it but I had bills to pay.
looking forward to broad well and more delidling shenanigans.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> XSPC d5 vario and the fans are cooler master blademasters and the xspc 2000rpm fans with no name and a scythe high speed. and the case fas that came in the front of this case lol.


While you're here, how does your chip OC? According to the chart we have the exact same batch.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> XSPC d5 vario and the fans are cooler master blademasters and the xspc 2000rpm fans with no name and a scythe high speed. and the case fas that came in the front of this case lol.
> 
> 
> 
> While you're here, how does your chip OC? According to the chart we have the exact same batch.
Click to expand...

excellently. If i get this random shutdown under load issue fixed I can run my 4.9GHz oc. and go for 5GHz. 4.9 is 1.340v for me.


----------



## Aesthethc

Hey guys, im about to upgrade from a 2500k to what i think is going to be Z97 (i havent gone CPU shopping in a while)

Is Devils Canyon going to be suffering the same heat issues with Haswell? Hows the overclocking compared to Sandy?

Is it necessary to watercool the motherboard vrm's? or is it non-existent like the other past generations?

does Devils Canyon have soldered IHS or TIM used?

Should i just save the money and upgrade to Z87 instead? is it worth going for Z97?


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Hey guys, im about to upgrade from a 2500k to what i think is going to be Z97 (i havent gone CPU shopping in a while)
> 
> Is Devils Canyon going to be suffering the same heat issues with Haswell? Hows the overclocking compared to Sandy?
> 
> Is it necessary to watercool the motherboard vrm's? or is it non-existent like the other past generations?
> 
> does Devils Canyon have soldered IHS or TIM used?
> 
> Should i just save the money and upgrade to Z87 instead? is it worth going for Z97?


I love my 4790k and maximus VII formula. Imit does run hit, but so far has been a great over locker, I got to 4.8ghz very simply, and got over 5 without to much trouble, but can't really stress test the 5ghz due to thermals, so I would say could candidate for delid chip. Board runs well. It seems to me more people having been getting better ocs out of there 4790ks. It isn't necessary to watercool vrms,although if you are water cooling everything else and you have really poor airflow they could get hot.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> excellently. If i get this random shutdown under load issue fixed I can run my 4.9GHz oc. and go for 5GHz. 4.9 is 1.340v for me.










Hope mine is something like that L420B882 brother. Are there any two other members on this forum with the exact same batch? Or just us?


----------



## LandonAaron

Max mine can do is 4.8 and that requires 1.4v. So I don't really consider this a good overclocking chip as its only a 400mhz boost. Hitting 5 ghz is pretty rare and usually will require good water cooling. Now if you delid and don't mind pushing 1.5v that's another story.

I upgraded from first Gen i7-965 and I'm not really seeing the performance increase I was hoping for. IMHO unless your coming from something pre i7, I would hold out and get a Haswell E once DDR4 prices come down or maybe whatever next comes out and prices normalize a bit.

If you need to upgrade now then I think this a good chip and worth the extra cost for the higher clocks and better performance over the z87 chips.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Max mine can do is 4.8 and that requires 1.4v. So I don't really consider this a good overclocking chip as its only a 400mhz boost. Hitting 5 ghz is pretty rare and usually will require good water cooling. Now if you delid and don't mind pushing 1.5v that's another story.


4790k doesn't overclock much because its clock is so high to begin with; maybe the average is 4.7 or so? 4690k overclocks more, maybe 1 ghz on average (4.5). I don't think it's fair to say that "stock" is equal to the highest turbo boost though, because that boost is both limited in duration and only applies when 1/2 cores are active.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Hey guys, im about to upgrade from a 2500k to what i think is going to be Z97 (i havent gone CPU shopping in a while)
> 
> Is Devils Canyon going to be suffering the same heat issues with Haswell? Hows the overclocking compared to Sandy?
> 
> Is it necessary to watercool the motherboard vrm's? or is it non-existent like the other past generations?


z87 and z97 are mobo chipsets, not cpu chips...i've never heard anyone say z97 is particularly better, but it's also not any more expensive. DC has the same crazy heat issues due to bad TIM. With my lowly h80i I can disperse heat from the radiator to air twice as fast as the heatsink takes it from the chip (20C ambient, 40C water temp, 80C chip). Motherboard heat should not be an issue.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> excellently. If i get this random shutdown under load issue fixed I can run my 4.9GHz oc. and go for 5GHz. 4.9 is 1.340v for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope mine is something like that L420B882 brother. Are there any two other members on this forum with the exact same batch? Or just us?
Click to expand...

probably if they got them from amazon they might have them. mazon sits on the chips and when i sent in the chip i had that was slightly better than this i got one with the same batch number and all.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> probably if they got them from amazon they might have them. mazon sits on the chips and when i sent in the chip i had that was slightly better than this i got one with the same batch number and all.


How do you see the batch number?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> How do you see the batch number?


It's on the box and also on the chip.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 4790k doesn't overclock much because its clock is so high to begin with; maybe the average is 4.7 or so? 4690k overclocks more, maybe 1 ghz on average (4.5). I don't think it's fair to say that "stock" is equal to the highest turbo boost though, because that boost is both limited in duration and only applies when 1/2 cores are active.
> z87 and z97 are mobo chipsets, not cpu chips...i've never heard anyone say z97 is particularly better, but it's also not any more expensive. DC has the same crazy heat issues due to bad TIM. With my lowly h80i I can disperse heat from the radiator to air twice as fast as the heatsink takes it from the chip (20C ambient, 40C water temp, 80C chip). Motherboard heat should not be an issue.


*I know Z87 and Z97 are mobo chipsets*







, Z97 is for Devils Canyon hence why i specifically said Z97. Another case would be Z68 vs Z77 (both being Sandy Bridge platforms), so THATS why i specifically said Z97, because i was looking for a Devils Canyon CPU and motherboard, not just any socket 1150 (which happens to also be compatible with Z87 - Haswell)

And trust me, i wont be using a dinky AIO cooler; ill be using an EKWB Supremacy block on it, so heat from CPU is not necessarily the problem -- Im MORE concerned about heat that will hinder me from overclocking to maximum values... say over a 4.80ghz OC or even better see if this Devil's Canyon CPU can break 5.0ghz just like my Sandy Bridge 2500k did.

My Sandy Bridge is at 1.45v @ 5.2ghz and its at 55C load. I really doubt heat is going to be an issue for me here, but i want to know if its worth the uppgrade to a Z97 thats overclocked from my 5.2ghz clocking SB.


----------



## Wirerat

Anyone know how to use quik sync when you have discrete gpu?

Im not sure if i can select it in handbrake unless there is a ipgu moniter connected.

Edit: after some testing nevermind. My 4.2ghz 4670k can get over 450fps transcode using regular h264 in handbrake.

Same file and setting using the intel quik sync transcoding was only 150fps.

Handbrake must be using some avx or fma3 instructions.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 4790k doesn't overclock much because its clock is so high to begin with; maybe the average is 4.7 or so? 4690k overclocks more, maybe 1 ghz on average (4.5). I don't think it's fair to say that "stock" is equal to the highest turbo boost though, because that boost is both limited in duration and only applies when 1/2 cores are active.


According to HWBOT the avg OC on air is 4.643 GHz and 4.848 on water (16,029 submissions).


----------



## AcEsSalvation

4790k seems to be able to hit higher frequencies, but the MHz increase isn't too much. 4.5GHz is a 500MHz OC over stock (not factoring in turbo), but 4.5GHz for a 4690k is a 1GHz OC over stock.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 4790k doesn't overclock much because its clock is so high to begin with; maybe the average is 4.7 or so? 4690k overclocks more, maybe 1 ghz on average (4.5). I don't think it's fair to say that "stock" is equal to the highest turbo boost though, because that boost is both limited in duration and only applies when 1/2 cores are active.
> z87 and z97 are mobo chipsets, not cpu chips...i've never heard anyone say z97 is particularly better, but it's also not any more expensive. DC has the same crazy heat issues due to bad TIM. With my lowly h80i I can disperse heat from the radiator to air twice as fast as the heatsink takes it from the chip (20C ambient, 40C water temp, 80C chip). Motherboard heat should not be an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> *I know Z87 and Z97 are mobo chipsets*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Z97 is for Devils Canyon hence why i specifically said Z97. Another case would be Z68 vs Z77 (both being Sandy Bridge platforms), so THATS why i specifically said Z97, because i was looking for a Devils Canyon CPU and motherboard, not just any socket 1150 (which happens to also be compatible with Z87 - Haswell)
> 
> And trust me, i wont be using a dinky AIO cooler; ill be using an EKWB Supremacy block on it, so heat from CPU is not necessarily the problem -- Im MORE concerned about heat that will hinder me from overclocking to maximum values... say over a 4.80ghz OC or even better see if this Devil's Canyon CPU can break 5.0ghz just like my Sandy Bridge 2500k did.
> 
> My Sandy Bridge is at 1.45v @ 5.2ghz and its at 55C load. I really doubt heat is going to be an issue for me here, but i want to know if its worth the uppgrade to a Z97 thats overclocked from my 5.2ghz clocking SB.
Click to expand...

2 things are 1 you will find that even a stock 4970k makes a excellent increase over the 2500k and to match the 5.2GHz all you need it about 4.6GHz to catch that. http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-vs-Intel-Core-i5-2500K/2384vs619 and there is more like http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-vs-Intel-Core-i5-2500K where even though it clocks slower it still has better performance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> 4790k seems to be able to hit higher frequencies, but the MHz increase isn't too much. 4.5GHz is a 500MHz OC over stock (not factoring in turbo), but 4.5GHz for a 4690k is a 1GHz OC over stock.


this doesn't matter at all when seeking the higher performing cpu. fact of the matter is thats the 4790k. http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-vs-Intel-Core-i5-4690K total oc the i7 clocks higher and its faster still.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I know that. I wasn't trying to say the 4690k was better. I had said that since there was a small discussion earlier about this. I said something like "The 4790k looks to be a better overclocker". Someone responded and pointed that out. I am at a 900MHz OC on my i5 while others are around 700MHz. I used the term incorrectly.

I'll see if I can find the posts.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Real quick, is it just me or are these 4790k's overclocking a lot better than the 4690k's?
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to stock, no. Data is limited but 4690k seems fairly reliable in overclocking to 4.6 ghz with good cooling, 1.1 over stock. The 4790 stock numbers are more aggressive.
Click to expand...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I know that. I wasn't trying to say the 4690k was better. I had said that since there was a small discussion earlier about this. I said something like "The 4790k looks to be a better overclocker". Someone responded and pointed that out. I am at a 900MHz OC on my i5 while others are around 700MHz. I used the term incorrectly.
> 
> I'll see if I can find the posts.
> 
> EDIT:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Real quick, is it just me or are these 4790k's overclocking a lot better than the 4690k's?
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to stock, no. Data is limited but 4690k seems fairly reliable in overclocking to 4.6 ghz with good cooling, 1.1 over stock. The 4790 stock numbers are more aggressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I dont really understand though. a 1GHz oc that versus a 600MHz oc is that what you're talking about? I honestly think the 4690k should be a more affordable go to cpu then oc'ed yes however if your doing anything other than gaming then the 4790k is the choice as most things are becoming highly multithreaded now and i never even disable HT because you will begin to notice the actual difference in that HT helps big time. Though i'm wondering why steam has a setup that uses more vram on linux than it does in windows but thats another story. But what i'm not understanding is the 4690k overclocks higher. I mean why is the higher oc more important?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I was only talking about the increase of frequency. I never said anything about actual performance. When you brought up performance I tried to explain what I was talking about. I know the i7 is better. It gets a higher frequency and has HT.

That being said, I still don't see a reason for gamers to get the 4790k over the 4690k with the price difference. I would definitely be worth it if you have a MC near by for a $250 i7. Other than that, games are too rare that use more than 4 threads, combine with the fact HT gives 25% more performance while sacrificing single-threaded performance. I can't even justify a $300 i7.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Other than that, games are too rare that use more than 4 threads, combine with *the fact HT gives 25% more performance while sacrificing single-threaded performance*. I can't even justify a $300 i7.


I don't follow.
How does Hyper threading reduce single thread performance?

The avg 4790k overclocks to a higher frequency than the avg. 4690k. The i7 has better single thread performance.
The 4790k has 8MB L3 cache and the 4690k has 6MB.

Is the i5 a great gamer proc? Of course!
If you want the better performance regardless of price, 4790k.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

When SMT is activated, two threads are pushed to the same core. This reduces each thread's performance, but the multi threaded gain from two threads out weighs the loss of single threaded performance.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> When SMT is activated, two threads are pushed to the same core. This reduces each thread's performance, but the multi threaded gain from two threads out weighs the loss of single threaded performance.


But wouldn't that only happen when you have more than one thread? In which case it wouldn't be single-threaded.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> *When SMT is activated*, two threads are pushed to the same core. This reduces each thread's performance, but the multi threaded gain from two threads out weighs the loss of single threaded performance.
> 
> 
> 
> *But wouldn't that only happen when you have more than one thread?* _In which case it wouldn't be single-threaded._
Click to expand...

But each thread is weaker competing for physical resources. I guess I should have phrased it as "Per-thread performance"


----------



## jdorje

Your computer has dozens of background threads; one should always be in the pipeline.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Not talking about those threads. I'm talking about SMT.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I was only talking about the increase of frequency. I never said anything about actual performance. When you brought up performance I tried to explain what I was talking about. I know the i7 is better. It gets a higher frequency and has HT.
> 
> That being said, I still don't see a reason for gamers to get the 4790k over the 4690k with the price difference. I would definitely be worth it if you have a MC near by for a $250 i7. Other than that, games are too rare that use more than 4 threads, combine with the fact HT gives 25% more performance while sacrificing single-threaded performance. I can't even justify a $300 i7.


single core performance is better than the 4690k as well with hyper-threading as the difference is negligible.


----------



## M3TAl

Just drained my loop and pulled out my old mobo. Might get this thing running today/tonight (not doing Thanksgiving...).

Still have no idea how to setup the tubing for the VRM cooler. It will only be a temporary setup anyways. Had to get a small amount of that crap tubing from the hardware store because the tubing I ordered on Saturday won't be here until next week (will only be in town on weekends).


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> single core performance is better than the 4690k as well with hyper-threading as the difference is negligible.


I think you think I'm arguing with you. I'm not.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> single core performance is better than the 4690k as well with hyper-threading as the difference is negligible.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you think I'm arguing with you. I'm not.
Click to expand...

I'm not arguing. Just making it clear that the difference is negligible because people will read this before some of them purchase it and they may make the mistake of thinking the I5 will be something over the 4790k. The performance of the 4790k however is better and it should then correctly be stated that If you are gaming only and on a budget go for the 4690k but if you have the money go for the 4790k.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

That's debatable... But my view is always through priceerformance. I see my 4690k at 4.4GHz and see constant 60FPS at 1080p. I could go to about 4.6GHz before hitting over 1.35V, but I don't need it. Through online stores it's about another $150 for the i7, and it doesn't give enough performance (nor is it necessary for me). But yes, if you can afford it and want some more power, grab the 4790k.

And yes, in every way the 4790k is better than the 4690k.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I'm not arguing. Just making it clear that the difference is negligible because people will read this before some of them purchase it and they may make the mistake of thinking the I5 will be something over the 4790k. The performance of the 4790k however is better and it should then correctly be stated that If you are gaming only and on a budget go for the 4690k but if you have the money go for the 4790k.


Not the first time AcEsSalvation has been spreading misinformation... lol


----------



## Rahldrac

Damn Asus, you cray cray.


----------



## DarthBaggins

For adaptive that's definitely not too shabby


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Not the first time AcEsSalvation has been spreading misinformation... lol


Where else have I been doing this?
Where have I done that in this thread?

Either you guys are not understanding my point or I'm not stating it clearly.


Spoiler: Picture if you think Im wrong about SMT and physical resource competition'




If activating HT gave 100% more performance, then would the difference between single and multi be {thread x single score}?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Either you guys are not understanding my point or I'm not stating it clearly.


Respectfully,
in my case at least,
it is both.

In case anyone is confused by shifting terminology, SMT=simultaneous MultiThreading=Hyperthreading

So are you saying that any time an application can't make use of HT it would be better to have it turned off?

Edit: This just doesn't quite work for my brain because I'm always running bunches of tasks in the background. Sure maybe the game I'm playing only uses 3-4 cores (say pcsx2 emulator, which I love and yes it does use 3-4 cores with MTVU) but Windows is almost always running 15 things in the background. I've got music playing and 15 browser tabs open and all sorts of crap. Multithreading boosts these types of situations, which is pretty constant even if you aren't loading the threads anywhere near full--the main applications run smoother, because the threads that are running them aren't having to start/stop/switch. That's how I see HT.


----------



## jdorje

Obviously running 2 threads on a single hyperthreaded core won't give full performance on each thread.

The more likely scenario is one "intense" thread (like a game) and one "superlight" thread (like a download going in the background that wakes up every now and then for a tiny fraction of a second). In this case, not having hyperthreading would be bad since the bus has to swap in the entire thread and that's time during which the main thread isn't active. In a g3258, you see this with the occasional stuttering in your FPS; it's much less noticeable in an i5 presumably because fewer games have 4 full intense threads. In an i7 you won't see that much stutter but there may still be a slight performance hit from the background task when it comes awake.

But what if there's a "nonexistent" thread as the secondary thread on the core, such as catalyst control center which typically takes up 0% of CPU usage full time. If this were your secondary thread, would you see a performance hit just from the overhead of HAVING a secondary thread? Or to put it a different way, would a 4.7 ghz nonthreaded chip perform better than a 4.7 ghz hyperthreaded chip under any scenario?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Obviously running 2 threads on a single hyperthreaded core won't give full performance on each thread.
> 
> The more likely scenario is one "intense" thread (like a game) and one "superlight" thread (like a download going in the background that wakes up every now and then for a tiny fraction of a second). In this case, not having hyperthreading would be bad since the bus has to swap in the entire thread and that's time during which the main thread isn't active. In a g3258, you see this with the occasional stuttering in your FPS; it's much less noticeable in an i5 presumably because fewer games have 4 full intense threads. In an i7 you won't see that much stutter but there may still be a slight performance hit from the background task when it comes awake.
> 
> But what if there's a "nonexistent" thread as the secondary thread on the core, such as catalyst control center which typically takes up 0% of CPU usage full time. If this were your secondary thread, would you see a performance hit just from the overhead of HAVING a secondary thread? Or to put it a different way, would a 4.7 ghz nonthreaded chip perform better than a 4.7 ghz hyperthreaded chip under any scenario?


I would say that any hit you would take on the i7 is still negligible as the power of the i7 is more than the i5. the hit would put it down to around the i5 and even then you can do more multi-threading to ease the line of threads waiting meaning less hits in a certain amount of time.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> In case anyone is confused by shifting terminology, SMT=simultaneous MultiThreading=Hyperthreading
> 
> So are you saying that any time an application can't make use of HT it would be better to have it turned off?
> 
> Edit: This just doesn't quite work for my brain because I'm always running bunches of tasks in the background. Sure maybe the game I'm playing only uses 3-4 cores (say pcsx2 emulator, which I love and yes it does use 3-4 cores with MTVU) but Windows is almost always running 15 things in the background. I've got music playing and 15 browser tabs open and all sorts of crap. Multithreading boosts these types of situations, which is pretty constant even if you aren't loading the threads anywhere near full--the main applications run smoother, because the threads that are running them aren't having to start/stop/switch. That's how I see HT.


HT is Intel's name for SMT. Hyper-Threading is SMT. IBM also uses SMT, except they are using 8 threads per core.

If you aren't going to be using more than four threads, you could turn it off if you wanted. I turned off HT on my 960 since I wasn't needing the extra threads. Turning it off made me stable at 3.68GHz. Staying at the same volt with HT wouldn't be stable at 3.4GHZ.

HT will work for you then. I may play a game that can use three threads, but my fourth still doesn't get maxed with my background tasks. Also, since my CPU is overclocked and I play with VSync on, I never get 100% anyway. PCSX2 can easily hit 65% usage, so add in Chrome + Netflix and that will put my CPU to use.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Either you guys are not understanding my point or I'm not stating it clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> Respectfully,
> in my case at least,
> it is both.
> 
> In case anyone is confused by shifting terminology, SMT=simultaneous MultiThreading=Hyperthreading
> 
> So are you saying that any time an application can't make use of HT it would be better to have it turned off?
> 
> Edit: This just doesn't quite work for my brain because I'm always running bunches of tasks in the background. Sure maybe the game I'm playing only uses 3-4 cores (say pcsx2 emulator, which I love and yes it does use 3-4 cores with MTVU) but Windows is almost always running 15 things in the background. I've got music playing and 15 browser tabs open and all sorts of crap. Multithreading boosts these types of situations, which is pretty constant even if you aren't loading the threads anywhere near full--the main applications run smoother, because the threads that are running them aren't having to start/stop/switch. That's how I see HT.
Click to expand...

I have the issue of having 26+ pages in chrome open and the game with tons of folders and other programs. sometimes Itunes and sometimes its engines. However In linux HT is kinda a waste as you get the same performance with 4 core as 8. However there is no hit because of the sheer power. Or if its there its very minimal.


----------



## Wirerat

the I5 has 6mb cache 4 threads which means 1.5mb per thread. The I7 has 8mb cache 8 threads which means 1mb per thread. The i5 has that in its favor when we talk single thread.

it just rarely ever comes down to that. Even when it does the difference just doesnt overcome gains from HT. background apps alone can pull HT back in front even in single thread.

the I5 is a very powerful and well rounded cpu though. When Im on my media browser server ( sig) I cant even tell the difference doing most tasks even running handbrake.


----------



## Forceman

I'm no chip engineer, but I'm pretty sure that L3 cache is shared, and isn't allocated on a per-thread basis. A larger cache should be better no matter how many threads there are.


----------



## coolhandluke41

pretty much wrap-up for this little Pentium


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I'm no chip engineer, but I'm pretty sure that L3 cache is shared, and isn't allocated on a per-thread basis. A larger cache should be better no matter how many threads there are.


I thought so as well. http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-vs-Intel-Core-i5-4690K doesn't even list it as a advantage for the i5.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> pretty much wrap-up for this little Pentium


Nice one dude.. kicks my best one butt









Did you HWBot prime it?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I thought so as well. http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-vs-Intel-Core-i5-4690K doesn't even list it as a advantage for the i5.


has to be some reason why occasionally (rare these days) you see the the i5 win a single threaded app though.

it was more common in the past. heck everyone used to turn HT off because it just didnt help as much as it hurt at first. Not the case at all now. its worked well mostly since the icore came along.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I thought so as well. http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-vs-Intel-Core-i5-4690K doesn't even list it as a advantage for the i5.
> 
> 
> 
> has to be some reason why occasionally (rare these days) you see the the i5 win a single threaded app though.
> 
> it was more common in the past. heck everyone used to turn HT off because it just didnt help as much as it hurt at first. Not the case at all now.
Click to expand...

Yeah I believe unlike the past generations where you had a 3770k with HT disabled and lower clocks called a 3570k that Intel has found other ways to make a i7 more appealing than the i5. I mean Show me examples of the 4690k beating the 4790k.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Yeah I believe unlike the past generations where you had a 3770k with HT disabled and lower clocks called a 3570k that Intel has found other ways to make a i7 more appealing than the i5. I mean Show me examples of the 4690k beating the 4790k.


would have to be same clocks lol. but your right I havent seen it.

I love both my I7 rigs and would buy em again but there really is not a huge a difference over the unlocked i5 imo. I think the i7s are gonna last longer but knowing me I will upgrade every two years anyway.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Yeah I believe unlike the past generations where you had a 3770k with HT disabled and lower clocks called a 3570k that Intel has found other ways to make a i7 more appealing than the i5. I mean Show me examples of the 4690k beating the 4790k.
> 
> 
> 
> would have to be same clocks lol. but your right I havent seen it.
> 
> I love both my I7 rigs and would buy em again but there really is not a huge a difference over the unlocked i5 imo. I think the i7s are gonna last longer but knowing me I will upgrade every two years anyway.
Click to expand...

lol I do tend to upgrade more frequent than that lol. even now i'm trying to get to X99. If I cant trade up I buy it from the store because i have a addiction to pc parts and upgrading. Intel has figured something out. Its probably because the 3570k was the go to since it and the 3770k were the exact same cpu with adjustments. The want to sell more i7's.


----------



## James Ireland

Just filled out the form to join the club. My new machine is running rock solid at 4.7 with 1.259v (AIDA64). Haven't spent a lot of time tweaking setting but for a 30 minute session getting to 4.7 I have to say I'm pretty happy. Was way easier to OC this Devil's Canyon chip than my old i7 920.





This new machine eats Photoshop and After Effects for breakfast, I'm really happy with the upgrade from the 920.

I'll be taking more photos after the new cables arrive, apologize that I don't have any with the tube installed.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> pretty much wrap-up for this little Pentium
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one dude.. kicks my best one butt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you HWBot prime it?
Click to expand...

http://hwbot.org/submission/2685095_
Thanks


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> pretty much wrap-up for this little Pentium
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one dude.. kicks my best one butt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you HWBot prime it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2685095_
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Cool and welcome









Now i have to try to break 5 on cine11_5


----------



## Forceman

Amazing how much better this 4790K overclock compared to my 4770K. That one struggled to get to 4.5, but this DC does 4.8 at stock voltage (1.24V). Haven't had time to work on 5.0 yet - the first couple of quick attempts failed. 4.9 at 1.25 completes Cinebench but fails XTU bench.


----------



## M3TAl

Can someone tell me if my temps are normal? I've got no idea. Literally just got the system running about an hour ago









Custom loop with EK Supremacy, 4790K is running stock OCCT for 15+ minutes 4.4 GHz 1.165V. According to HWiNFO64 max core temp is 61C but right now the cores are in the low to mid 50's. Ambient is 70F/21.1C.

Normal?

Edit: Oh and just for fun, system is only pulling about 205W from the wall according to the AX860i. My 8350 was 350W+ running these stress tests.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Can someone tell me if my temps are normal? I've got no idea. Literally just got the system running about an hour ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom loop with EK Supremacy, 4790K is running stock OCCT for 15+ minutes 4.4 GHz 1.165V. According to HWiNFO64 max core temp is 61C but right now the cores are in the low to mid 50's. Ambient is 70F/21.1C.
> 
> Normal?
> 
> Edit: Oh and just for fun, system is only pulling about 205W from the wall according to the AX860i. My 8350 was 350W+ running these stress tests.


I haven't run OCCT, but that's about the temp I get with a similar block/clock/voltage running x264 and XTU Bench.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Amazing how much better this 4790K overclock compared to my 4770K. That one struggled to get to 4.5, but this DC does 4.8 at stock voltage (1.24V). Haven't had time to work on 5.0 yet - the first couple of quick attempts failed. 4.9 at 1.25 completes Cinebench but fails XTU bench.


So jealous...


----------



## Obyboby

Just purchased an i7-4790k. Going to try and rise the core at stock voltages and see where I can get.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Just purchased an i7-4790k. Going to try and rise the core at stock voltages and see where I can get.


Be careful raising the multiplier with the voltage set in Auto though, as it can sometimes case it to spike rather spectacularly. Better off to see what voltage you get at stock, and then set that voltage manually before changing the core speed.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Be careful raising the multiplier with the voltage set in Auto though, as it can sometimes case it to spike rather spectacularly. Better off to see what voltage you get at stock, and then set that voltage manually before changing the core speed.


Yep. Best way to check my stock voltage? CPU-Z in idle?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Yep. Best way to check my stock voltage? CPU-Z in idle?


Go into the BIOS, disable all C-States and EIST, and also disable Turbo. Reboot, and go back into the BIOS and check the value written next to the Vcore.
CPU-Z and HWiNFO will show you the same stock voltage values, under these conditions. Better to trust your BIOS, though.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Yep. Best way to check my stock voltage? CPU-Z in idle?


I would put the chip under load, something like Cinebench, and then use HWInfo to get the actual Vcore. What you see in CPU-z is the VID, which may not be the same as the actual Vcore. Depending on the motherboard you can also check it in the BIOS, Gigabyte shows it on the side of the Smart Tweak screen, for example, just load optimized defaults first.


----------



## Obyboby

My motherboard also has two points where I can connect the multimeter and read the vcore. I would try that too just to see how it works







off to the gym now, will be back in a few hours ready to set up my overclocking environment


----------



## AcEsSalvation

When I turned everything off, my VCore was still at 1.14V. Doesn't really matter though, my chip will max out at 4.5GHz before going over volt limit.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> When I turned everything off, my VCore was still at 1.14V. Doesn't really matter though, my chip will max out at 4.5GHz before going over volt limit.


Are you referring to your rig called "Primary"? If so, have you loaded Optimized Defaults before disabling everything (I've mentioned)? Are you using a beta BIOS or you have the latest official?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I think I'm one version behind. But it won't matter checking stock now, I had a BSOD at 1.25V. So far stable at 1.26V


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I think I'm one version behind. But it won't matter checking stock now, I had a BSOD at 1.25V. So far stable at 1.26V


Okay, I understand.

I was just referring to the process of discovering the stock voltage. Stock voltage is what is required to run at the stock frequency, which is 4.0GHz for the Intel Core i7-4790K. This is why Turbo has to be disabled, as well. All this makes sense if one wishes to discover his stock voltage. Besides that, one can do whatever he wants.

1.26V for ?GHz, if I may ask?

And one last question: - I see you have a Gigabyte motherboard. Have you ever used Adaptive Voltage Mode on your mobo? Have you had any success with this?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

4.4GHz. All I have done is set the VCore voltage and multiplier. I haven't messed with ring bus, adaptive, cache, etc.

EDIT: Forgot I removed my frequency from sig.


----------



## M3TAl

LOL, it took me like 20 minutes to figure out how to OC in this UEFI stuff. I'm used to old school BIOS with drop down menus to select multipliers and things. Everything said AUTO so I was like why is it locked on AUTO? But oh, you just type whatever you want in haha.

Noob questions incoming:

Why does CPU-Z show only VID and not actual vcore? For AMD it shows actual vcore and changes with LLC/load. Anyone used a MPOWER MAX AC board? Is there a way to get the vcore to stick at what is set instead of raising with load?

Why can't I run IBT AVX (even on stock settings)? I mean it opens you click start and a windows error comes up with fault module: BEX64. The SSE IBT runs fine, OCCT runs fine, P95 runs fine. Even the OCCT Linpack with AVX (same thing as IBT AVX?) runs fine.

Been running OCCT for 23 minutes now at 4.5 GHz with 1.18V (picked this voltage randomly) set in BIOS. The mobo sensor in HWiNFO64 for vcore is saying 1.192-1.208V with it usually at 1.20V. Guess it's at least somewhat stable.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Why does CPU-Z show only VID and not actual vcore?


Because they have never cared to fix it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Is there a way to get the vcore to stick at what is set instead of raising with load?


I'm not familiar with your board but I suppose you can set it to stick at whatever you set it by disabling all of the Power Saving Features, the C-States, in the BIOS. CPU LLC also has an impact on the fluctuation of the Vcore.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Why can't I run IBT AVX (even on stock settings)?


Search for the IBT with the appropriate libraries or even better : forget it.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> LOL, it took me like 20 minutes to figure out how to OC in this UEFI stuff. I'm used to old school BIOS with drop down menus to select multipliers and things. Everything said AUTO so I was like why is it locked on AUTO? But oh, you just type whatever you want in haha.
> 
> Noob questions incoming:
> 
> Why does CPU-Z show only VID and not actual vcore? For AMD it shows actual vcore and changes with LLC/load. Anyone used a MPOWER MAX AC board? Is there a way to get the vcore to stick at what is set instead of raising with load?
> 
> Why can't I run IBT AVX (even on stock settings)? I mean it opens you click start and a windows error comes up with fault module: BEX64. The SSE IBT runs fine, OCCT runs fine, P95 runs fine. Even the OCCT Linpack with AVX (same thing as IBT AVX?) runs fine.
> 
> Been running OCCT for 23 minutes now at 4.5 GHz with 1.18V (picked this voltage randomly) set in BIOS. The mobo sensor in HWiNFO64 for vcore is saying 1.192-1.208V with it usually at 1.20V. Guess it's at least somewhat stable.


To get Vcore to stick change it to Static from Adaptive.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Is there a way to get the vcore to stick at what is set instead of raising with load?


Turn off adaptive. Turn on cstates (c3, c6/c7) so that voltage still drops when not under load. TURN OFF ADAPTIVE.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> IWhy can't I run IBT AVX (even on stock settings)? I mean it opens you click start and a windows error comes up with fault module: BEX64. The SSE IBT runs fine, OCCT runs fine, P95 runs fine. Even the OCCT Linpack with AVX (same thing as IBT AVX?) runs fine.


Just stick with x264 - the modified version linked in the original post. It's incredibly good at finding instability while being basically normal in temperature.


----------



## M3TAl

Here's what I'm working with guys/gals:


Spoiler: Warning: BIOS PICS!











Currently it's set to Override? Whatever that is. 1.18V is set and running OCCT it gets to 1.19-1.208V usually 1.2V.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Currently it's set to Override? Whatever that is. 1.18V is set and running OCCT it gets to 1.19-1.208V usually 1.2V.


Override is what you want. It's the opposite of adaptive.


----------



## M3TAl

I'll play around with the Vdroop Offset control and see what kind of affect that has.


----------



## Rahldrac

So I have both an Asus motherboard (Hero VII) and an Intel i7 4790k. So I wondered about Linus teach tips's overclocking video. Since he have almost the same hardware as I do (mostly the ASUS UEFI bios), is his movie any good?

Are there any additional things you would suggest? Things you would have done differently?


----------



## LandonAaron

Un
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> So I have both an Asus motherboard (Hero VII) and an Intel i7 4790k. So I wondered about Linus teach tips's overclocking video. Since he have almost the same hardware as I do (mostly the ASUS UEFI bios), is his movie any good?
> 
> Are there any additional things you would suggest? Things you would have done differently?


Unfortunately there aren't a whole lot of comprehensive guides for the i7-4790k. However there are several ones for the i7-4770k, and those guides will apply to this chip as well. The two chips basically have all the same settings with just the values of the settings being different, if that makes sense.

Here is a guide from asus for the 4770k, on the Maximus VI Hero. I think it will explain all the settings on your VII pretty well, but some of the voltages and other settings will be a little different on the VII. http://rog.asus.com/242142013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/2/

And here is a less comprehensive guide for the 4790k by Asus: http://pcdiy.asus.com/2014/06/6-4970k-cpus-overclocked-oc-impressions-of-devils-canyon-on-asus-z97-motherboards/

The Haswell Overclocking Guide with Statistics goes into a lot of detail and will explain the best way to stress test these chips, but again its for the 4770k. http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics

Finally the first post of this thread has some good info.


----------



## M3TAl

Vdroop Offset doesn't seem to do anything on Override, Adaptive, or Offset mode. Vcore increases at load the same amount no matter the setting or voltage mode used.

Going to update the BIOS it's on a version from April when there's a release from November


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Vdroop Offset doesn't seem to do anything on Override, Adaptive, or Offset mode. Vcore increases at load the same amount no matter the setting or voltage mode used.
> 
> Going to update the BIOS it's on a version from April when there's a release from November


Do you have Vcore set to AUTO in the Bios. If you set it to a specific number and selected "Static" it should not increase or decrease regardless of load. If it is something is wrong. I would try a different BIOS.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Do you have Vcore set to AUTO in the Bios. If you set it to a specific number and selected "Static" it should not increase or decrease regardless of load. If it is something is wrong. I would try a different BIOS.


The options are Adaptive, Override, Offset, Adaptive + Offset, or Override + Offset. I've got 1.18 set in BIOS. Just updated to the latest BIOS as well.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> The options are Adaptive, Override, Offset, Adaptive + Offset, or Override + Offset. I've got 1.18 set in BIOS. Just updated to the latest BIOS as well.


So complicated! You want override, no offset. Again, make sure cstates are enabled so that vcore drops on idle.


----------



## M3TAl

I've done all that. I've tested adaptive, override, and offset. I've also tested the Vdroop Offset setting, none of which seem to make a lick of difference.

When under load vcore still increases. All I wanted to know was if it was possible to set 1.18V and have it stay 1.18V under load. So far that doesn't seem possible.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Vdroop Offset doesn't seem to do anything on Override, Adaptive, or Offset mode. Vcore increases at load the same amount no matter the setting or voltage mode used.
> 
> Going to update the BIOS it's on a version from April when there's a release from November


In all likelihood, that's applied to the CPU Input Voltage (VRIN), since there is no way to control LLC on the built-in FIVR. That's why you aren't seeing any difference.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quick question 3970x or 4790k?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quick question 3970x or 4790k?


here are aa few benches at 4.5ghz. compare to your 4790k.

http://wccftech.com/intel-ivy-bridge-e-core-i7-4960x-pitted-core-i73970x-45-ghz-clock-speeds-ddr33000-mhz/

benches are gonna say 3970x but I like the 4790k better for gaming. Then again I dont care for x99 for gaming either. I like having muitiple rigs. I can control most of my media server functions from my main rig and it lets me off load lots of things.

I do not run any apps that need the 6c/12 threads though.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> In all likelihood, that's applied to the CPU Input Voltage (VRIN), since there is no way to control LLC on the built-in FIVR. That's why you aren't seeing any difference.


That makes perfect sense. Thanks. Didn't watch VRIN at all, only vcore.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> The options are Adaptive, Override, Offset, Adaptive + Offset, or Override + Offset. I've got 1.18 set in BIOS. Just updated to the latest BIOS as well.


Seems your BIOS options are a little different from mine. Intel's Extreme Tuning Utility should allow you to select "Static" voltage.


----------



## M3TAl

Got 4.6 GHz to pass 10 min of OCCT and did 5 min of XTU all with 1.2V. Seems this could be a decent chip. Don't have much time to mess with it more today, maybe tomorrow.

Got a lot of thermal headroom too, custom water and all.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quick question 3970x or 4790k?
> 
> 
> 
> here are aa few benches at 4.5ghz. compare to your 4790k.
> 
> http://wccftech.com/intel-ivy-bridge-e-core-i7-4960x-pitted-core-i73970x-45-ghz-clock-speeds-ddr33000-mhz/
> 
> benches are gonna say 3970x but I like the 4790k better for gaming. Then again I dont care for x99 for gaming either. I like having muitiple rigs. I can control most of my media server functions from my main rig and it lets me off load lots of things.
> 
> I do not run any apps that need the 6c/12 threads though.
Click to expand...

I do run apps but i was looking at ivy-e or haswell-e but i dont know if sandy is too far down. from that they look close but at the same time it uses pcie 2.0 and i'm not sure what else its behind on.


----------



## M3TAl

How often do people raise bclk? Before going out I tried 4.65 GHz 1.2 V. Passed a little stressing. Needs some more testing though.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> How often do people raise bclk? Before going out I tried 4.65 GHz 1.2 V. Passed a little stressing. Needs some more testing though.


not often as there's no need to oc bclk.


----------



## M3TAl

I disagree. Why be stuck to only multiplier? If u can do 4.6 at given voltage but not 4.7 why not 4.65 if it's stable?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I disagree. Why be stuck to only multiplier? If u can do 4.6 at given voltage but not 4.7 why not 4.65 if it's stable?


Because for most people that meaningless 50 Mhz isn't worth the risk of corruption you can get with an overclocked BCLK. If you could delink PCIE and SATA, maybe, but since you can't it's just not worth it for most.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I disagree. Why be stuck to only multiplier? If u can do 4.6 at given voltage but not 4.7 why not 4.65 if it's stable?
> 
> 
> 
> Because for most people that meaningless 50 Mhz isn't worth the risk of corruption you can get with an overclocked BCLK. If you could delink PCIE and SATA, maybe, but since you can't it's just not worth it for most.
Click to expand...

well said as its whats i was going to say. This is why people get as far as they can with multi's and finish with BCLK back in the old days. but now its just not worth it.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> How often do people raise bclk?


Unfortunately, not too often, almost never I'd say. Which explains the lack of support on this subject, and this is the worst for me!

Even though I agree with Forceman, when it comes to the risk, personally I will try it! In fact, last night was the first time ever I've tried a BCLK overclock. I wasn't able to stabilize it and today I'm ready to try it again and post here screenshots and questions.

Because that is the whole point of purchasing overclocking oriented motherboards, like the one I own, and "K" processors, and finally subscribing in this forum: to overclock. My personal goal is to have three oc profiles saved in my BIOS, after I'll be done with everything: one with the Multiplier and Override Vcore, one per-core overclock which will require the usage of Adaptive Voltage Mode (and offset values), and one oc profile using BCLK overclocking.

I am not afraid of anything, besides the most important thing: the lack of support. The lack of the people who will know what they are talking about and will advise accordingly. It is the only thing that can make me quit.

ps: IF you have some time, and you're not bored, etc, we could try this together, post screenshots with our settings, and see how our motherboards/systems react. It is a good way to learn something new, and perhaps others will be helped, as well.


----------



## Rahldrac

I have read through some overclocking guides now, and they really are a bit more complicated than GPU overclocking.

I do not want any heavy overclock, just a little to try. Would if be safe (as long as the temps are fine), to just set the voltage to 1.2 and try for 4.4 or 4.6 overclock?
I know this is not the right way, but everything with uncore/ring bus, and CPU catch voltage was kinda confusing.

And Also, i'm kinda afraid of adaptive voltage now. If i Put Cstate to C7, does that remove any adaptive voltage?


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Except that "damage" had nothing to do with HT since it was a very minor thing on the iGPU side. Also, it wasn't someone, it was me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to topic, I made some progress and did break into 6:00 with 32M


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> I have read through some overclocking guides now, and they really are a bit more complicated than GPU overclocking.
> 
> I do not want any heavy overclock, just a little to try. Would if be safe (as long as the temps are fine), to just set the voltage to 1.2 and try for 4.4 or 4.6 overclock?
> I know this is not the right way, but everything with uncore/ring bus, and CPU catch voltage was kinda confusing.
> 
> And Also, i'm kinda afraid of adaptive voltage now. If i Put Cstate to C7, does that remove any adaptive voltage?


If you want it simple then just tune the core speed the other stuff only gives a slight boost anyways, just do it like this:
1. up the core ratio until cannot boot
2. add volts until it boots though not more than 1.35v or you risk burning the chip
3. stress test (I use intel XTU for it)
4. add volts until it passes stress test again dont put more than 1.35v
5. if cant pass then lower core ratio until pass
6. when pass try to get the lowest possible voltage that allows stability.
7. enjoy!

About the volts that is just what I conclude from seeing around on the internet and my personal limit, your limit may vary and also a lot of people also said 1.3v is the limit so I don't really know. Just dont go crazy on it.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> I read through most of the info on those threads. And it does kinda scare me. It really is a bit more complicated than GPU overclock.
> I do not want any heavy overclock, just a little to try. Would if be safe (as long as the temps are fine), to just set the voltage to 1.2 and try for 4.4 or 4.6 overclock?
> I know this is not the right way, but everything with uncore/ring bus, and CPU catch voltage was kinda confusing.


set cache to stock multi @ 1.150v then set input voltage to 1.850 then core to 1.20v at 4.6mhz. See if it boots.

Only adjust core voltage and multiple from there.
If it gets into windows try and dial it in using x264 stress with only adjusting vcore/multi.

The guides tell you to adust one thing at a time and core frequency being most important.

It really doesnt even matter if you just leave cache at stock/ 1.150v as its affect on performance is negligible compared to core freq.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> I have read through some overclocking guides now, and they really are a bit more complicated than GPU overclocking.
> 
> I do not want any heavy overclock, just a little to try. Would if be safe (as long as the temps are fine), to just set the voltage to 1.2 and try for 4.4 or 4.6 overclock?
> I know this is not the right way, but everything with uncore/ring bus, and CPU catch voltage was kinda confusing.
> 
> And Also, i'm kinda afraid of adaptive voltage now. If i Put Cstate to C7, does that remove any adaptive voltage?


- For the Intel i7 4790k, yes, 1.2V is safe.

- To remove Adaptive just set your Vcore in Override Mode.

- You' re lucky your motherboard offers the Adaptive Voltage Mode. Mine -please see rig - is probably NOT offering it, which seems unbelievable to me. Still waiting confirmation about this.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> I have read through some overclocking guides now, and they really are a bit more complicated than GPU overclocking.
> 
> I do not want any heavy overclock, just a little to try. Would if be safe (as long as the temps are fine), to just set the voltage to 1.2 and try for 4.4 or 4.6 overclock?
> I know this is not the right way, but everything with uncore/ring bus, and CPU catch voltage was kinda confusing.
> 
> And Also, i'm kinda afraid of adaptive voltage now. If i Put Cstate to C7, does that remove any adaptive voltage?


1.2v is fine. What are you using for cooling? Uncore/ring/cache are all words for the same thing. It is made more confusing than it needs to be by all the shifting terminology.

I've used your board a lot. Set Vcore voltage to Manual. Set all Cstates including package to enabled (not auto).

Edit: nvm I see Dark Rock Pro. Nice. You could go higher on vcore if 1.2v isn't stable at 4.6. I don't go much higher than 1.3v though.


----------



## Rahldrac

Thank you all very much for your response! That's some quick answering









Is there anything I need to disable on a 4790k? Hyper-threading or anything?

-When I set my Vcore to 1.2 the auto mode put the CPU catch coltage to 1.208 is that too much? @Wirerat

@electro2u
Since you have used this board a bit, where do I find Cstates? (terribly sorry for such a newbie question)
I have changed the dark rock pro for Thermaltake Water 3.0 Extreme at the moment, but I do not want to push it too much.

Also, I have Asus AI 3 suit going (to control fans). Just hope that it can not interfere with the bios overclock in any way?
Right now it say it 4% overclocked in the AI suit. Even tho I have done nothing, and bios says multiplier is at 40 and BCLK at 100. (Wish I could install only Fan Xpert).


----------



## electro2u

This ss is from an early revision of the M6H bios but it is still basically the same:

Advanced/CPUConfig/CPU Power Management


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> Thank you all very much for your response! That's some quick answering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything I need to disable on a 4790k? Hyper-threading or anything?
> 
> -When I set my Vcore to 1.2 the auto mode put the CPU catch coltage to 1.208 is that too much? @Wirerat
> 
> @electro2u
> Since you have used this board a bit, where do I find Cstates? (terribly sorry for such a newbie question)
> I have changed the dark rock pro for Thermaltake Water 3.0 Extreme at the moment, but I do not want to push it too much.
> 
> Also, I have Asus AI 3 suit going (to control fans). Just hope that it can not interfere with the bios overclock in any way?
> Right now it say it 4% overclocked in the AI suit. Even tho I have done nothing, and bios says multiplier is at 40 and BCLK at 100. (Wish I could install only Fan Xpert).


Forgot to say what the other guys are saying, change cache ratio to stock and stock cach volts also use overrode volts for stress test then change to adaptive.


----------



## Rahldrac

Just did a stress test at stock to check that everything is stable before I start. The temp is usually around 62, and never goes over 70 (Extra fans kicking in then).
But All cores are at 4.4? Is this already overclocked?


----------



## electro2u

Unless you turn turbo off you'll always get a 4‰ oc from the 4.4 stock Boost. Cache voltage can go 1.25 or more safely but it will add heat just as vcore will so try to keep it low as possible.


----------



## Rahldrac

Sounds good, time for breakfast and then some overclocking! Will check back with you guys soon


----------



## LostParticle

I'm leaving here a link to this post of mine, perhaps someone could help. Later today I'll try it more.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> I have read through some overclocking guides now, and they really are a bit more complicated than GPU overclocking.
> 
> I do not want any heavy overclock, just a little to try. Would if be safe (as long as the temps are fine), to just set the voltage to 1.2 and try for 4.4 or 4.6 overclock?
> I know this is not the right way, but everything with uncore/ring bus, and CPU catch voltage was kinda confusing.
> 
> And Also, i'm kinda afraid of adaptive voltage now. If i Put Cstate to C7, does that remove any adaptive voltage?


Putting voltage to 1.15 or 1.2 is fine, unless you are using the stock cooler. This should disable adaptive.

You should also set some other values away from their auto setting to the actual stock, to disable auto overclocking. I would just go through the whole bios and do this, honestly. The only thing I left on auto was the number of cores.

In particular, set the uncore ratio away from auto or it will be overclocked. Set the uncore voltage also. Set it to the actual stock value.

Also make sure cstates are on.

Finally, only bump your ratio by one at a time.


----------



## Rahldrac

Just did a test-run of 30 min ( I know It should be longer). But so far it's stable at 4.6 with 1.2 volts.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> Just did a test-run of 30 min ( I know It should be longer). But so far it's stable at 4.6 with 1.2 volts.


That's good for a start









By the way, I don't know why some people suggest to stress test with the C-States enabled. All the guides I have read suggest to disable all the C-States and EIST, set the system and stress test for stability, and when you will find your stable o/c, then enable the power saving features you want...

oh, and which stress test are you using?


----------



## Rahldrac

Right now I'm doing 47 on the multiplier with 1.27 volts. (Max temp 77, avg 70)
CPU Cache (Uncore?) @ stock (40) catch voltage 1.150

C-states are off until I find which clock I want to run on.
*Edit*:
About C-states, as far as I have understood it you do not need to put your CPU back on adaptive after you have found your overclock with this enable? Since it will work as "downclocker". Or is that wrong?

Right now I am stress testing with Intel stress test. Since I have heard that Prime95 might be overly hard on hashwell and Devils canyon.
The temp is usually around 70, with one spike up to 77.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> Right now I'm doing 47 on the multiplier with 1.27 volts. (Max temp 77, avg 70)
> CPU catch @ stock (40) catch voltage (1.150)
> 
> C-states are off until I find which clock I want to run on.
> *Edit*:
> About C-states, as far as I have understood it you do not need to put your CPU back on adaptive after you have found your overclock with this enable? Since it will work as "downclocker". Or is that wrong?
> 
> Right now I am stress testing with Intel stress test. Since I have heard that Prime95 might be overly hard on hashwell and Devils canyon.
> The temp is usually around 70, with one spike up to 77.


You are right: Enabled C-States do drop your Vcore and your CPU Ratio. Adaptive is used for something different. C-States is what manages the drop of the voltages and the frequencies.

Perhaps you should also consider using the x264 stress test, sorry I have no link right now, five (5) loops is what I suggest, for the beginning. Do not use the latest Prime95, ever, with the i7 4790K.

Are you saying that your stock voltage, so at 40x, is 1.150V? This is not possible. IF you wish to find your stock voltage, disable all C-States, EIST and Turbo, reboot, and look to the value written next to the Vcore, in your BIOS. Dunno if your mobo shows it, if not install the latest CPU-Z and look where it says "Vcore". This value is VID actually, but with all the previously mentioned Disabled, it shows the stock Vcore, in this case.


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Perhaps you should also consider using the x264 stress test, sorry I have no link right now, five (5) loops is what I suggest, for the beginning. Do not use the latest Prime95, ever, with the i7 4790K.


Here's the link:
https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk


----------



## Rahldrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> You are right: Enabled C-States do drop your Vcore and your CPU Ratio. Adaptive is used for something different. C-States is what manages the drop of the voltages and the frequencies.
> 
> Perhaps you should also consider using the x264 stress test, sorry I have no link right now, five (5) loops is what I suggest, for the beginning. Do not use the latest Prime95, ever, with the i7 4790K.
> 
> Are you saying that your stock voltage, so at 40x, is 1.150V? This is not possible. IF you wish to find your stock voltage, disable all C-States, EIST and Turbo, reboot, and look to the value written next to the Vcore, in your BIOS. Dunno if your mobo shows it, if not install the latest CPU-Z and look where it says "Vcore". This value is VID actually, but with all the previously mentioned Disabled, it shows the stock Vcore, in this case.


So after I have found my overclock, if leave my voltage on manual right?

Downloading it now, thanks for the advice!

No no, my mistake. I meant to write cpu cache, so uncore I guess it's called outside of Asus.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> So after I have found my overclock, if leave my voltage on manual right?
> 
> Downloading it now, thanks for the advice!
> 
> No no, my mistake. I meant to write cpu cache, so uncore I guess it's called outside of Asus.


After you stabilize your overclock leave your Vcore on manual (or Override Mode) and enable or set on Auto, all of the C-States you wish. C3 usually, EIST for sure and C6/C7. There is an excellent table showing their functionality, you will decide which to enable or not. No time now sorry, got to run to the market! Later for more...

Here's the table: (it works with our systems, too)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> After you stabilize your overclock leave your Vcore on manual (or Override Mode) and enable or set on Auto, all of the C-States you wish. C3 usually, EIST for sure and C6/C7. There is an excellent table showing their functionality, you will decide which to enable or not. No time now sorry, got to run to the market! Later for more...
> 
> Here's the table: (it works with our systems, too)


auto does nothing my asus mobo. Cstates have to be set to enabled or c7. People are often questioning it because they have auto set.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> auto does nothing on asus mobos. Cstates have to be set to enabled or c7.


Good that you contribute. I own the Gigabyte shown on my rig and an ASRock Z97 Extreme6. I do not own an ASUS, unfortunately.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Good that you contribute. I own the Gigabyte shown on my rig and an ASRock Z97 Extreme6. I do not own an ASUS, unfortunately.


I have had to tell people repeatedly auto not the same as enabled.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I have had to tell people repeatedly auto not the same as enabled.


I believe you.

@Rahldrac, my suggestion: try it yourself on your system. If you have a clean Windows installation, fully updated and with all the latest drivers + BIOS, try yourself "Auto" and "Enabled" for the C-States you desire. It is a matter of minutes (to verify their functionality) and you will offer to the community.


----------



## Rahldrac

My windows Is clean as of yesterday. And only have Battlefield 4, stress tests, and drivers installed (Bios has been updated today).

I want to contribute, but I have to be honest and say that I do not understand much of the Cstates.

So I set C-state to for example c7. And then later to Enable, what changes should I look for in for example Hwinfo64?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> My windows Is clean as of yesterday. And only have Battlefield 4, stress tests, and drivers installed (Bios has been updated today).
> 
> I want to contribute, but I have to be honest and say that I do not understand much of the Cstates.
> 
> So I set C-state to for example c7. And then later to Enable, what changes should I look for in for example Hwinfo64?


I am not familiar with your BIOS. If it is possible can you post a screenshot from its C-States?

HWiNFO64 is the best monitoring tool that exists! To see if your C-States work as expected you should check if the Core #0 to Core# 3 Clock (or the Ratio, further down) drop and if the Vcore value also drops, on idle. The same is valid for the Uncore ratio, or the Cache Ratio as it's called, and also some other voltages. You might have to wait up to 120 seconds on idle to see if these drop. In Windows, either select the Balanced Power Plan, or much better, select the High Performance Power Plan and set the minimum processor state to 0%.

One more suggestion: after you will set your C-States the way you like, run the AS SSD benchmark and check if the score is near the regular score for your SSD. In my ASRock enabling C6/C7 had a negative impact on this. Returning C6/C7 on Auto doubled the score. It is different on each board.


----------



## Rahldrac

Will do that after training! Thanks for your help, would be good to give something back!


----------



## NexusRed

Sup gang. Just switched over from an AMD FX 6300 to an i5 4690K and all I can say is OMG! Felt like I wasted 2 years with that POS processor. Safe to say that I'll be sticking with Intel for the CPU department until AMD comes up with something viable.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Unfortunately, not too often, almost never I'd say. Which explains the lack of support on this subject, and this is the worst for me!
> 
> Even though I agree with Forceman, when it comes to the risk, personally I will try it! In fact, last night was the first time ever I've tried a BCLK overclock. I wasn't able to stabilize it and today I'm ready to try it again and post here screenshots and questions.
> 
> Because that is the whole point of purchasing overclocking oriented motherboards, like the one I own, and "K" processors, and finally subscribing in this forum: to overclock. My personal goal is to have three oc profiles saved in my BIOS, after I'll be done with everything: one with the Multiplier and Override Vcore, one per-core overclock which will require the usage of Adaptive Voltage Mode (and offset values), and one oc profile using BCLK overclocking.
> 
> I am not afraid of anything, besides the most important thing: the lack of support. The lack of the people who will know what they are talking about and will advise accordingly. It is the only thing that can make me quit.
> 
> ps: IF you have some time, and you're not bored, etc, we could try this together, post screenshots with our settings, and see how our motherboards/systems react. It is a good way to learn something new, and perhaps others will be helped, as well.


Any OC is a risk of corruption. Just how much does this risk increase playing with BCLK? 10%? 50%? 99%? Info seems sparse. Using only multi is just well, boring







.

Makes it even worse that info on this Z97 MPOWER MAX AC seems almost non-existent. But I'm figuring it out slowly, just need more time (time I don't have).

Unfortunately I don't have the time, wish I did. I support your endeavor though. I'm only in town on weekends for the next few weeks. If there's something you really, really need me to test though you can PM me, I'll play guinea pig on weekends.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Any OC is a risk of corruption. Just how much does this risk increase playing with BCLK? 10%? 50%? 99%? Info seems sparse. Using only multi is just well, boring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Makes it even worse that info on this Z97 MPOWER MAX AC seems almost non-existent. But I'm figuring it out slowly, just need more time (time I don't have).
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have the time, wish I did. I support your endeavor though. I'm only in town on weekends for the next few weeks. If there's something you really, really need me to test though you can PM me, I'll play guinea pig on weekends.


Thanks, sounds great!

Regarding how risky playing with BCLK is, I'm not so sure - still learning- but you can fry your GPU or SSD or HDD, if you won't disengage the BUS clock from the PCIe clock. I hope your mobo will permit it, I think mine does.

The MOST important thing to have FUN with overclocking is to be lucky enough to get a good chip and to be wise enough to get a good motherboard. IF ur mobo is a good one, no worries about the lack of info, because sooner or later it will do the job! I have two motherboards (a decent one I've underestimated and, most probably, an overhyped one) and an average chip. I'm happy my Intel Tuning Plan got activated already.

So, we will see...


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> By the way, I don't know why some people suggest to stress test with the C-States enabled. All the guides I have read suggest to disable all the C-States and EIST, set the system and stress test for stability, and when you will find your stable o/c, then enable the power saving features you want...


I have heard that, but never with an explanation of why. Whereas I can easily explain why you should have cstates enabled: this is the final setting we will use, and the one we want to test for stability.

Logically however cstates and eist should not trigger during any stress test so it shouldn't matter. I told him to mage sure they were enabled so that he could continue to use his computer normally.

It is potentially very important to change other settings off of auto though. If vid is auto then it will overvolt. If uncore is auto it will ramp up that multiplier automatically and be unstable. If uncore voltage is auto it will again overvolt.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> My windows Is clean as of yesterday. And only have Battlefield 4, stress tests, and drivers installed (Bios has been updated today).
> 
> I want to contribute, but I have to be honest and say that I do not understand much of the Cstates.
> 
> So I set C-state to for example c7. And then later to Enable, what changes should I look for in for example Hwinfo64?


If cstates are working then when your computer is under low or little load, the voltage should drop in hwinfo. The temperatures should also be much lower on idle.

On my board I just have a setting for c6/c7 state. I changed it from auto to enable. Auto might have been enabled, or maybe not. A lot of my auto settings are actually adaptive, I.e. means the motherboard automatically changes the setting during use.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> Right now I am stress testing with Intel stress test.


You mean xtu stress test? It is okay but x264 finds instability way faster while being cooler. Use the link to the modified test in the op guide.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I have heard that, but never with an explanation of why. Whereas I can easily explain why you should have cstates enabled: this is the final setting we will use, and the one we want to test for stability.
> 
> Logically however cstates and eist should not trigger during any stress test so it shouldn't matter. I told him to mage sure they were enabled so that he could continue to use his computer normally.
> 
> It is potentially very important to change other settings off of auto though. If vid is auto then it will overvolt. If uncore is auto it will ramp up that multiplier automatically and be unstable. If uncore voltage is auto it will again overvolt.


The explanation is given on some of the guides suggesting it. Instability on full load, that is their explanation. Another reason I can think of is the so called "final screenshot". If everything drops as soon as the stress test ends, there's no time to take the appropriate screenshots.

Without being 100% sure, I believe that the advice to stress-test for stability with all the Power Saving Features disabled comes from the time when Prime95 was a hit! (lol). It still is on AMD! In those "insane" loads that it can take your system, yes, I suppose the power saving features could be an instability factor.

With the x264 stress test, which is what I use exclusively this period, and which is like encoding a movie as you would normally do, I admit that enabling or disabling them should not have any effect. Of course, I am not so experienced in these matters. For sure you need to disable them to find your stock Voltage.

As for continuing using his computer normally, it cannot stand as an argument : overclocking means that one has to dedicate some TIME to learn and fine-tune his system. Then, with all the successful overclocking profiles saved, and after a clean Windows installation, he or she can start using the system regularly / normally.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Thanks, sounds great!
> 
> Regarding how risky playing with BCLK is, I'm not so sure - still learning- but you can fry your GPU or SSD or HDD, if you won't disengage the BUS clock from the PCIe clock. I hope your mobo will permit it, I think mine does.
> 
> The MOST important thing to have FUN with overclocking is to be lucky enough to get a good chip and to be wise enough to get a good motherboard. IF ur mobo is a good one, no worries about the lack of info, because sooner or later it will do the job! I have two motherboards (a decent one I've underestimated and, most probably, an overhyped one) and an average chip. I'm happy my Intel Tuning Plan got activated already.
> 
> So, we will see...


I think my board has that option, it is supposed to be very "high end" after all.

Ok someone please explain this to me... I'm very confused









I enabled EIST and C states on Auto. Guess what? Now at load vcore stays rock solid at 1.192 (1.18 set in BIOS). What? This is what I was trying to achieve yesterday. Disable EIST and C states while changing absolutely nothing else? Vcore increases at load from 1.192 to 1.2, 1.208, and 1.216 at extremely high load.

I ran OCCT for 13 minutes and it never budged over 1.192V (exactly what I wanted). Why does enabling EIST and C states keep vcore from increasing at load? I thought that was LLC's job to combat Vdroop?

Is this only specific to my MPOWER MAX AC board?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I believe that the advice to stress-test for stability with all the Power Saving Features disabled comes from the time when Prime95 was a hit! (lol). It still is on AMD! In those "insane" loads that it can take your system, yes, I suppose the power saving features could be an instability factor.


Afaik prime95 is the most efficient tool to make a Haswell stable. No insanity







whatsoever, just make sure to use 27.9.

Enabling C-states when running prime95 is fine, I do it all the time. Whoever told you that nonsense didn't know what he was talking about.

So here's the setting I run for daily use with C-States, tested with a 5 hour prime run..

http://abload.de/image.php?img=4800_1219_customv28go2i.png


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> ... just make sure to use 27.9.


I was referring to the latest version of Prime95







and to probably disabling C-States while stress-testing only.
People here are free to test and apply whatever they desire, so they can try your suggestions, as well.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I was referring to the latest version of Prime95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People here are free to test and apply whatever they desire.


I admit I haven't used p95 all that much but I think x264 found instability "faster".


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I admit I haven't used p95 all that much but I think x264 found instability "faster".


With this processor I used the latest Prime95 one - two times. First time was when I didn't know the extremely hard load it places on this processor. The computer taught me by shutting down itself. The other time was when I was checking my AIO for max temps.

With my AMD FX-8350 I used the latest Prime95 for at least 12 hours, when I wanted to test my overclock. This was taking place 2-3 nights per week.

I prefer the x264, too, and I will never use anything else on this processor. I do not have an expensive custom watercooling solution, I do not live in a refrigerated environment, and finally, I do not own a golden and perhaps delidded chip.

IF I had those conditions perhaps I would use even the latest Prime, too!


----------



## LandonAaron

My understanding is that Prime95 it is especially brutal on Haswell and Devil's Canyon chips and generates a lot more heat than x264 and other stress tests like OCCT, and Intel Extreme Tuning Utility. If you don't mind the excessive heat then its fine, but it may limit the overclocks you can get due to hitting higher temps than what you would get with other stress tests.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I admit I haven't used p95 all that much but I think x264 found instability "faster".


(I'm) Quoting you for a second time because you are right: 5 loops of the x264 is what I use, around 42 minutes, to consider an O/C profile, stable. Stability is subjective and depends from the user's activities and usage. IF one is encoding, go on and leave it for 6, 7, or even more, hours. Personally, 5 loops I use and a +0.02V afterwards, IF it will crush on (my) regular daily usage.

PS: tomorrow, most probably, I will mount everything back into my chassis. I will install the system on the ASRock Z97 Extreme 6...
(







--> at myself!,







---> at Gigabyte! <----







)


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I was referring to the latest version of Prime95


Using FMA3 stressors with the "latest prime" while overclocking further than the thermal solution allows... in most cases this shows people don't know what they're doing


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Using FMA3 stressors with the "latest prime" while overclocking further than the thermal solution allows... in most cases this shows people don't know what they're doing


Excuse me, I do not understand what you are implying... ? And also I do not understand why you are quoting me... Care explaining exactly what do you mean?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> My understanding is that Prime95 it is especially brutal on Haswell and Devil's Canyon chips and generates a lot more heat than x264 and other stress tests like OCCT, and Intel Extreme Tuning Utility. If you don't mind the excessive heat then its fine, but it may limit the overclocks you can get due to hitting higher temps than what you would get with other stress tests.


Yes, exactly. Prime95 is 15-30C hotter than normal use (depends on version). x264 is about the same temperature as you will get in normal use. XTU stress is 0-5C hotter than normal use. XTU ram test or benchmark are 5-10C hotter than normal use. There is a graph at the beginning showing actual numbers, the above is just what I have noticed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> (I'm) Quoting you for a second time because you are right: 5 loops of the x264 is what I use, around 42 minutes, to consider an O/C profile, stable.


I've been using 8 loops. I've never yet seen a crash happen after the 5th loop though. Logically you can think that at a certain level of instability there is an x% chance of that instability crashing in a single loop. So if you survive N loops then you have a (1-x)^n chance of a false positive (loops pass but you still have instability). Being geometric, the numbers get tiny fast.

But if you have an almost-stable setup with like a .000001 chance of instability, then you would need a lot of loops. This would correlate to the situation where you would crash in normal usage once a month or once a year. So it's probably even better to find some correlation between number of loops passed and expectation of time between crashes. My guess would be each loop corresponds to something like 2 weeks of normal use (obviously this depends on how much/intensively you use your computer). So 5 loops means a crash no more than once every 10 weeks.

Adding on a bit of vcore a the end after proving a certain level of stability is interesting. Mathematically that makes sense. The amount of vcore you would add would correlate to what level of stability you demanded in your stress benchmarking.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I've been using 8 loops. I've never yet seen a crash happen after the 5th loop though. Logically you can think that at a certain level of instability there is an x% chance of that instability crashing in a single loop. So if you survive N loops then you have a (1-x)^n chance of a false positive (loops pass but you still have instability). Being geometric, the numbers get tiny fast.
> 
> But if you have an almost-stable setup with like a .000001 chance of instability, then you would need a lot of loops. This would correlate to the situation where you would crash in normal usage once a month or once a year. So it's probably even better to find some correlation between number of loops passed and expectation of time between crashes. My guess would be each loop corresponds to something like 2 weeks of normal use (obviously this depends on how much/intensively you use your computer). So 5 loops means a crash no more than once every 10 weeks.
> 
> Adding on a bit of vcore a the end after proving a certain level of stability is interesting. Mathematically that makes sense. The amount of vcore you would add would correlate to what level of stability you demanded in your stress benchmarking.


Really nice of you, man, to contribute with your thoughts to this community! Personally, I appreciate it! And I might run 8 loops as well, or even let it for a whole night, running









But first of all, I have to find that oc, right?

I mean, what genuinely interests me this period is to learn to overclock in the following three different methods:
- Multiplier oc (okay, I already know this, I think)
- Per-Core oc (already achieved this on ASRock, seems impossible on my current Gigabyte board







)
- BCLK oc (never tried this one, besides one "example" two nights ago).

After I will learn the above I will deal with stability stress testing more... I might even use Prime, u never know, lol ! J/K

I purchased this processor, and touched the Intel platform for the 1st time ever, in the beginning of October 2014. Still a LOT to learn...


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Excuse me, I do not understand what you are implying... ? And also I do not understand why you are quoting me... Care explaining exactly what do you mean?


He's implying I don't know what I'm doing!!!!







I tend to put these chips through absolute hell, but I don't do prime95 without delidding first.
28.5 (latest) uses avx2 and 27.9 doesn't. I'm not sure why aerotracks skips avx2, or how overclocking further than the thermal solution allows is pertinent, but he does know what he's doing: overclocking.

He quoted you because you quoted him.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> He's implying I don't know what I'm doing!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> He quoted you because you quoted him.


Oh really?!








The way this person said it I thought he implied I didn't know what I was doing! Which is true, since I touched the Intel platform, first time in my life, in the beginning of October 2014. But this does not give this person the right to sound insulting or to laugh at me.

I never quoted this person first. If you'll look above he started quoting me, replying about Prime and the C-States, when he could have written his opinion in a nicer manner.

I end this here - I had to reply, though.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> He's implying I don't know what I'm doing!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to put these chips through absolute hell, but I don't do prime95 without delidding first.
> 28.5 (latest) uses avx2 and 27.9 doesn't. I'm not sure why aerotracks skips avx2, or how overclocking further than the thermal solution allows is pertinent, but he does know what he's doing: overclocking.
> 
> He quoted you because you quoted him.


because x264 does use avx2. its does so without pushing temps so high.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I enabled EIST and C states on Auto. Guess what? Now at load vcore stays rock solid at 1.192 (1.18 set in BIOS). What? This is what I was trying to achieve yesterday. Disable EIST and C states while changing absolutely nothing else? Vcore increases at load from 1.192 to 1.2, 1.208, and 1.216 at extremely high load.
> 
> I ran OCCT for 13 minutes and it never budged over 1.192V (exactly what I wanted). Why does enabling EIST and C states keep vcore from increasing at load? I thought that was LLC's job to combat Vdroop?
> 
> Is this only specific to my MPOWER MAX AC board?


Still don't understand this. Anyone have a clue?

System is bleeding air right now, my tubing actually came in yesterday so had to re-do the tubing.

Edit: BIOS reset after doing the new tubing/loop now vcore wont stay static, oh well not a huge deal. Think this chip is pretty good... Did XTU, x264, and 2 hours of BF4 at 4.7 GHz 1.2V. BF4 temps around 48-52C with stress tests around 55-62C. Haven't tried going past 4.7 GHz yet. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> because x264 does use avx2. its does so without pushing temps so high.


Thanks so much for mentioning this! I knew it, just wasn't 100% sure about it.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Still don't understand this. Anyone have a clue?
> 
> System is bleeding air right now, my tubing actually came in yesterday so had to re-do the tubing.
> 
> Edit: BIOS reset after doing the new tubing/loop now vcore wont stay static, oh well not a huge deal. Think this chip is pretty good... Did XTU, x264, and 2 hours of BF4 at 4.7 GHz 1.2V. BF4 temps around 48-52C with stress tests around 55-62C. Haven't tried going past 4.7 GHz yet. Maybe tomorrow.


Hi again,

The reason I did not reply to your question is that I do not fully understand what you mean...
Do you mean that if you set the Vcore manually to a specific value in the BIOS you see it rise a bit, when on full load? IF this is what you mean then this is absolutely normal. Fixed Vcore = Override Mode in the BIOS, does fluctuate a bit.

Besides that, I'm glad you have a good chip! Have you given its batch number? Can you please give it again, sorry I missed it..

I have one suggestion:
After you complete a stress test successfully, post please a few screenshots:
- A screenshot from the latest HWiNFO64 where voltages and core temperatures will be shown, and please give your ambient temperature, as well.
- A few screenshots from your BIOS, from the Voltage and Frequency sections, where your settings will be shown. IF this is too much trouble for you, please write down your full settings instead.

Just a few suggestions to standardize the procedure a bit.

Thank you.


----------



## M3TAl

What I mean is somehow, someway the vcore managed to *not* increase with load. It stayed 1.192V at idle or full load. This was shown in CPU-z and HWiNFO64's min/max after 13 minutes of OCCT. Previously it idled at 1.192V and loaded at 1.2, 1.208, and 1.216V (only at super high loads).

Now it's back to loading at 1.2 or 1.208V. Don't know why. I preferred having the vcore stay at a constant 1.192V instead of increasing with load but oh well.

More weird things with this board. The BCLK Strap is grayed out now, the other day it wasn't. It had the options of 1.0, 1.25. or 1.67. Now it's completely grayed out and I don't know why.

Batch is L420B882, same as djthrottleboi's chip.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What I mean is somehow, someway the vcore managed to *not* increase with load. It stayed 1.192V at idle or full load. This was shown in CPU-z and HWiNFO64's min/max after 13 minutes of OCCT. Previously it idled at 1.192V and loaded at 1.2, 1.208, and 1.216V (only at super high loads).
> 
> Now it's back to loading at 1.2 or 1.208V. Don't know why. I preferred having the vcore stay at a constant 1.192V instead of increasing with load but oh well.
> 
> More weird things with this board. The BCLK Strap is grayed out now, the other day it wasn't. It had the options of 1.0, 1.25. or 1.67. Now it's completely grayed out and I don't know why.
> 
> Batch is L420B882, same as djthrottleboi's chip.


Thesethese cpu's are sick and this ones quite the clocker. Too bad I will be selling it soon.


----------



## M3TAl

Shooting for 4.9-5.0 GHz tomorrow. Got to get a Cinebench R15 run in with those clocks and try to break 1000 points!


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Shooting for 4.9-5.0 GHz tomorrow. Got to get a Cinebench R15 run in with those clocks and try to break 1000 points!


Lucky you! Congrats!

Mine: Batch L425B847

- it cannot reach 4.8GHz , 24/7 stable, no-matter-what! (never passes the x264 test)
- for 4.7 GHz stable I need: 1.330V in the BIOS, rising to 1.360V under full load (x264 test)
- right now, and just for a few days, I will run at 4.6GHz, 1.250V in the BIOS, Uncore 44x - VRING (cache) 1.20V. VRIN 1.8V. Passed 5 loops of the x264, twice.

Planning to keep this chip for another 3-4 months, exercise/develop my o/c skills and then replace it with a new one (via Intel's tuning plan).


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Shooting for 4.9-5.0 GHz tomorrow. Got to get a Cinebench R15 run in with those clocks and try to break 1000 points!


4.8GHz will be around 1.290v to 1.310v and 4.9 is 1.340v-1.360v also as this is the second cpu from this batch i feel it safe to say this is a solid batch and cache oc's solid with the oc vbut its not worth it as I seen no benefits.


----------



## LostParticle

Guys, can I ask your opinion on something?

I mean, I understand you cannot possibly know this, but do you think that the chips that will be available after 3-5 months, so those with a newer batch number, might be better clockers? Or is it totally random?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Guys, can I ask your opinion on something?
> 
> I mean, I understand you cannot possibly know this, but do you think that the chips that will be available after 3-5 months, so those with a newer batch number, might be better clockers? Or is it totally random?


I think no one can say so yeah probably still random.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Guys, can I ask your opinion on something?
> 
> I mean, I understand you cannot possibly know this, but do you think that the chips that will be available after 3-5 months, so those with a newer batch number, might be better clockers? Or is it totally random?


They will. i'm going off precedence. In most cases the first cpu's are always the crappiest. Actually I take that back. Ivy Bridge and Sandy had time to mature. Intel has been behind on broadwell and Skylake is supposedly still going to release with the same date as far as I know. They dont have time to waste on Devils Canyon. What we have is all we'll get.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Guys, can I ask your opinion on something?
> 
> I mean, I understand you cannot possibly know this, but do you think that the chips that will be available after 3-5 months, so those with a newer batch number, might be better clockers? Or is it totally random?


Seems to me that (massive speculation) Intel retooled the Haswell fab process at the Malaysian production facility some time before the release of Devil's Canyon, slightly improving yields. Then at some point they shut down the Costa Rica plant. Intel opened a new plant in Vietnam more recently. I would suggest there will be no improvement in Haswell yields from this point forward.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Guys, can I ask your opinion on something?
> 
> I mean, I understand you cannot possibly know this, but do you think that the chips that will be available after 3-5 months, so those with a newer batch number, might be better clockers? Or is it totally random?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me that (massive speculation) Intel retooled the Haswell fab process at the Malaysian production facility some time before the release of Devil's Canyon, slightly improving yields. Then at some point they shut down the Costa Rica plant. Intel opened a new plant in Vietnam more recently. I would suggest there will be no improvement in Haswell yields from this point forward.
Click to expand...

Pretty much. Broadwell and skylake in one year tell you that.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Seems to me that (massive speculation) Intel retooled the Haswell fab process at the Malaysian production facility some time before the release of Devil's Canyon, slightly improving yields. Then at some point they shut down the Costa Rica plant. Intel opened a new plant in Vietnam more recently. I would suggest there will be no improvement in Haswell yields from this point forward.


Okay, I see.

Well, let's hope that people with newer (and Vietnamese) chips will appear here, overclock, and post results. So that we will all see the performance.

I'm going to retry that BCLK oc now. I cannot try the per-core oc, since I cannot set a value for the Adaptive Voltage on this motherboard, the SOC Force. It is so disappointing that even though I have asked so many times about this matter, I still got no straightforward answer about if this can be done, and how (on this mobo, because on ASRock it can certainly be done).

I will try the BCLK and post.


----------



## Wezzor

Hello!








Do you guys have any idea why my Vcore won't change when idling? (I've been using HWiNFO to track my Vcore). This are the options that I am using currently so perhaps I have enabled something that I shouldn't.



I appreciate any help you guys can provide and I also wish you all an awesome sunday!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys have any idea why my Vcore won't change when idling? (I've been using HWiNFO to track my Vcore). This are the options that I am using currently so perhaps I have enabled something that I shouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate any help you guys can provide and I also wish you all an awesome sunday!


I had the z97-deluxe wlc/nfc board and it won't use c-states with a fixed voltage.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I'm going to retry that BCLK oc now. I cannot try the per-core oc, since I cannot set a value for the Adaptive Voltage on this motherboard, the SOC Force. It is so disappointing that even though I have asked so many times about this matter, I still got no straightforward answer about if this can be done, and how (on this mobo, because on ASRock it can certainly be done).


I think that may be something specific you stumbled upon with the board you had previously. I would say the place to ask would be the Z97 Gigabyte thread but I see you are already active there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys have any idea why my Vcore won't change when idling? (I've been using HWiNFO to track my Vcore). This are the options that I am using currently so perhaps I have enabled something that I shouldn't.
> 
> I appreciate any help you guys can provide and I also wish you all an awesome sunday!


Are you using XMP profile? I prefer to set the ASUS Haswell boards to XMP and then change the memory timings manually in the memory sub screen if I change them at all.

Another possibility is to change the Minimum Processor State to something low in Windows Power management.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys have any idea why my Vcore won't change when idling? (I've been using HWiNFO to track my Vcore). This are the options that I am using currently so perhaps I have enabled something that I shouldn't.
> 
> I appreciate any help you guys can provide and I also wish you all an awesome sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using XMP profile? I prefer to set the ASUS Haswell boards to XMP and then change the memory timings manually in the memory sub screen if I change them at all.
> 
> Another possibility is to change the Minimum Processor State to something low in Windows Power management.
Click to expand...

I wish I could use XMP. It makes for one less thing to oc.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys have any idea why my Vcore won't change when idling? (I've been using HWiNFO to track my Vcore). This are the options that I am using currently so perhaps I have enabled something that I shouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate any help you guys can provide and I also wish you all an awesome sunday!


Hello









I am not familiar with your motherboard / BIOS but have you tried to set the Power Plan to Balanced in Windows or (better) set it to High Performance and then set the Minimum Processor State at 0%, in the Advanced power settings of the plan?

A nice Sunday to you, too.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys have any idea why my Vcore won't change when idling? (I've been using HWiNFO to track my Vcore). This are the options that I am using currently so perhaps I have enabled something that I shouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate any help you guys can provide and I also wish you all an awesome sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not familiar with your motherboard / BIOS but have you tried to set the Power Plan to Balanced in Windows or (better) set it to High Performance and then set the Minimum Processor State at 0%, in the Advanced power settings of the plan?
> 
> A nice Sunday to you, too.
Click to expand...

With that bios its the fixed voltage setting. Only adaptive and offset voltages will allow it to budge. Guess Asus figured that If you set a fixed voltage then you don't want C-states. speaking of which my C-states are enabled and minimum processor state is a 0% but i still do not get any varience. Must be something Gigabyte is doing as well.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I had the z97-deluxe wlc/nfc board and it won't use c-states with a fixed voltage.


What exactly do you mean with fixed voltage?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Are you using XMP profile? I prefer to set the ASUS Haswell boards to XMP and then change the memory timings manually in the memory sub screen if I change them at all.
> 
> Another possibility is to change the Minimum Processor State to something low in Windows Power management.


Yeh, I am using XMP for my ram since I have no idea how to overclock them manually.







I just learned recently how to overclock GPU and CPU so perhaps I should focus for ram now but it feels like you won't get out much of overclocking ram anyway. I might be wrong but doesn't also overclocking your ram restrict the possibilty to overclock your CPU more?


----------



## Wezzor

I actually just noticed it went from 1,254 to 1,251 with every application closed for 10 minutes. It doesn't feel like a very big jump


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I think that may be something specific you stumbled upon with the board you had previously. I would say the place to ask would be the Z97 Gigabyte thread but I see you are already active there.


I'm quoting you because you struck a chord, IF I use the correct expression!

Something specific on my ASRock board (which I still own, and will most probably become my main board, soon, when I will mount everything back into the chassis).... Something specific, you say.........

- *IF* the Gigabyte Z97X SOC Force does NOT offer the possibility to set a value for the Adaptive Voltage, and *IF* there is no other way to achieve this on this board, do you realize what this means...?...?

This means that the SOC Force, an overclocking oriented board, is lacking in functionality in comparison with a good all-rounder, like the ASRock Z97 Extreme6 !!!

- How is it possible that a "specialized" board, oc-oriented, to....tight my hands, and to NOT allow me to achieve a per-core overclocking?!

Now...I would like to explicitly state that I have not received a definite answer on this matter yet! Perhaps what I ask can be done on the SOC Force, too, and simply I am blind and I cannot figure it out! I surely hope so. So far, I am just guessing.

And yes, I am active there. All the others are not so active though... My personal, and subjective opinion: for a giant like GIGABYTE it wouldn't cost anything to have an employee checking these forums a couple of times per week and reply to the users who have invested their money on the company's products.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> With that bios its the fixed voltage setting. Only adaptive and offset voltages will allow it to budge. Guess Asus figured that If you set a fixed voltage then you don't want C-states. speaking of which my C-states are enabled and minimum processor state is a 0% but i still do not get any varience. Must be something Gigabyte is doing as well.


Ahh, then I understand.
Would you say it's worth it to change to adaptive mode just to get the c-state option or not?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Particle*
> 
> This means that the SOC Force, an overclocking oriented board, is lacking in functionality in comparison with a good all-rounder, like the ASRock Z97 Extreme6 !!!


Yeah @LP I can see that thread is not very active. I suspect the number of people who own that board is somewhat less than the ASUS boards you find so often talked about in this thread.
One piece of the puzzle you may find interesting is that ASUS and ASRock often share features in their products. The companies are not intimately related anymore but they are close enough that it appears (and this gets talked about by people that have big mouths around the industry like Kyle Bennett from HardOCP) there is a flow of information and money between the two corporations. At one time ASUS was the parent corporation of ASRock, and indeed this feature IS available on the ROG Haswell boards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Ahh, then I understand.
> Would you say it's worth it to change to adaptive mode just to get the c-state option or not?


It depends on if you need EIST(speedstep) enabled to get the voltage to drop. I hate speedstep because it makes regular applications stutter. Like it causes r0ach style mouse lag.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not familiar with your motherboard / BIOS but have you tried to set the Power Plan to Balanced in Windows or (better) set it to High Performance and then set the Minimum Processor State at 0%, in the Advanced power settings of the plan?
> 
> A nice Sunday to you, too.


I already had it on balanced in Windows. But I changed the option Minimum Processor State from 5% to 0%.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Particle*
> 
> How is it possible that a "specialized" board, oc-oriented, to....tight my hands, and to NOT allow me to achieve a per-core overclocking?!


This is not likely to be the case...

According to that screenshot there is certainly per-core overclocking available on the SOC FOrce. The issue you brought up had to do with being able to mix OFFSET with ADAPTIVE voltage modes, which seems to be an ASUS feature that found its way into ASRock's BIOS.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> It depends on if you need EIST(speedstep) enabled to get the voltage to drop. I hate speedstep because it makes regular applications stutter. Like it causes r0ach style mouse lag.


Well, I haven't noticed anything that you mention. But is it not bad for the CPU to run it on a high frequency 24/7? Wouldn't it also decrease the life span of the CPU?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I think that may be something specific you stumbled upon with the board you had previously. I would say the place to ask would be the Z97 Gigabyte thread but I see you are already active there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quoting you because you struck a chord, IF I use the correct expression!
> 
> Something specific on my ASRock board (which I still own, and will most probably become my main board, soon, when I will mount everything back into the chassis).... Something specific, you say.........
> 
> - *IF* the Gigabyte Z97X SOC Force does NOT offer the possibility to set a value for the Adaptive Voltage, and *IF* there is no other way to achieve this on this board, do you realize what this means...?...?
> 
> This means that the SOC Force, an overclocking oriented board, is lacking in functionality in comparison with a good all-rounder, like the ASRock Z97 Extreme6 !!!
> 
> - How is it possible that a "specialized" board, oc-oriented, to....tight my hands, and to NOT allow me to achieve a per-core overclocking?!
> 
> Now...I would like to explicitly state that I have not received a definite answer on this matter yet! Perhaps what I ask can be done on the SOC Force, too, and simply I am blind and I cannot figure it out! I surely hope so. So far, I am just guessing.
> 
> And yes, I am active there. All the others are not so active though... My personal, and subjective opinion: for a giant like GIGABYTE it wouldn't cost anything to have an employee checking these forums a couple of times per week and reply to the users who have invested their money on the company's products.
Click to expand...

Eh adaptive is not necessary and in fact bytes ffor oc'ing. if people want to use a adaptive style of power regulation they use offsets which is the way we have done for years and given that it was either that or fixed those are the only necessary oc modes. I think that this is what those companies believed to be the idea as well. I for one won't use adaptive. Its unreliable to maintain high clocks without issues.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> With that bios its the fixed voltage setting. Only adaptive and offset voltages will allow it to budge. Guess Asus figured that If you set a fixed voltage then you don't want C-states. speaking of which my C-states are enabled and minimum processor state is a 0% but i still do not get any varience. Must be something Gigabyte is doing as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, then I understand.
> Would you say it's worth it to change to adaptive mode just to get the c-state option or not?
Click to expand...

no and never.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lost Particle*
> 
> This means that the SOC Force, an overclocking oriented board, is lacking in functionality in comparison with a good all-rounder, like the ASRock Z97 Extreme6 !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah @LP I can see that thread is not very active. I suspect the number of people who own that board is somewhat less than the ASUS boards you find so often talked about in this thread.
> One piece of the puzzle you may find interesting is that ASUS and ASRock often share features in their products. The companies are not intimately related anymore but they are close enough that it appears (and this gets talked about by people that have big mouths around the industry like Kyle Bennett from HardOCP) there is a flow of information and money between the two corporations. At one time ASUS was the parent corporation of ASRock, and indeed this feature IS available on the ROG Haswell boards.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Ahh, then I understand.
> Would you say it's worth it to change to adaptive mode just to get the c-state option or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It depends on if you need EIST(speedstep) enabled to get the voltage to drop. I hate speedstep because it makes regular applications stutter. Like it causes r0ach style mouse lag.
Click to expand...

I want to know What makes adaptive necessary?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I want to know What makes adaptive necessary?


Yeah. I agree--it's unnecessary for us because we have a cord plugged to the wall. For a laptop, it's critical.
The *only* advantage for desktop systems that I can see, and it is barely an advantage, is that you get slightly lower idle temps.


----------



## Nokmond

Hi guys, is it better to oc the CPU and turn off turbo boost or leave the core at 3.5 (4690k) and oc the turbo boost?

Had a go at both but when I oc'd the actual CPU clock to 4.4 it was only showing as 4.2 on cpuid. Thanks!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I want to know What makes adaptive necessary?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I agree--it's unnecessary for us because we have a cord plugged to the wall. For a laptop, it's critical.
> The *only* advantage for desktop systems that I can see, and it is barely an advantage, is that you get slightly lower idle temps.
Click to expand...

Offsets serve the same purpose all adaptive was made for was a concept to make it easier to apply a offset without doing the math as much. There aren't too many laptops that will oc and In my opinion no laptop should need adaptive as offsets + c-states does the same thing. You pay a premium for mobility though. Adaptive makes it easier for people to mess up.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Yeah @LP I can see that thread is not very active. I suspect the number of people who own that board is somewhat less than the ASUS boards you find so often talked about in this thread.
> One piece of the puzzle you may find interesting is that ASUS and ASRock often share features in their products. The companies are not intimately related anymore but they are close enough that it appears (and this gets talked about by people that have big mouths around the industry like Kyle Bennett from HardOCP) there is a flow of information and money between the two corporations. At one time ASUS was the parent corporation of ASRock, and indeed this feature IS available on the ROG Haswell boards.


I tend to agree with you.

Well, until the end of September 2014 I was on AMD using an ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0. Excellent motherboard!!

Then I thought to give another company a chance. I bought the ASRock, a great board I've underestimated, and then I bought the SOC Force, as the board which would allow me to "squeeze" every MHz from my processor! I am not going to LOL, yet... I trusted GIGABYTE because my previous board on AMD was also an amazing GIGA board from 2011, which still works great! My mistake, as I realize it now, was that I didn't go for the ASRock OC Formula, a board which looks like the winner, from the beginning, OR...simply go for a Z97 ASUS board, an ASUS again.

You are right about less people owning the SOC Force, and perhaps GIGA boards in overall, but....may I say...do you know what the sad thing is, as I feel it (and cannot prove it)? The sad thing is that the people who read, there, DO KNOW the answers but they are avoiding to speak the truth...

Extremely counterproductive, because we could simply tell the truth and proceed to the solutions.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Eh adaptive is not necessary and in fact bytes ffor oc'ing. if people want to use a adaptive style of power regulation they use offsets which is the way we have done for years and given that it was either that or fixed those are the only necessary oc modes. I think that this is what those companies believed to be the idea as well. I for one won't use adaptive. Its unreliable to maintain high clocks without issues.
> no and never.
> I want to know What makes adaptive necessary?


To understand why I need to use Adaptive in my case, please read this post of mine.

It's not that I am suggesting to the people to use Adaptive. People can do whatever they desire! I just describe a situation in which, with one mobo I can achieve something and with the other, as it seems, I cannot. And I then ask, how can I do it?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Yeah @LP I can see that thread is not very active. I suspect the number of people who own that board is somewhat less than the ASUS boards you find so often talked about in this thread.
> One piece of the puzzle you may find interesting is that ASUS and ASRock often share features in their products. The companies are not intimately related anymore but they are close enough that it appears (and this gets talked about by people that have big mouths around the industry like Kyle Bennett from HardOCP) there is a flow of information and money between the two corporations. At one time ASUS was the parent corporation of ASRock, and indeed this feature IS available on the ROG Haswell boards.
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to agree with you.
> 
> Well, until the end of September 2014 I was on AMD using an ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0. Excellent motherboard!!
> 
> Then I thought to give another company a chance. I bought the ASRock, a great board I've underestimated, and then I bought the SOC Force, as the board which would allow me to "squeeze" every MHz from my processor! I am not going to LOL, yet... I trusted GIGABYTE because my previous board on AMD was also an amazing GIGA board from 2011, which still works great! My mistake, as I realize it now, was that I didn't go for the ASRock OC Formula, a board which looks like the winner, from the beginning, OR...simply go for a Z97 ASUS board, an ASUS again.
> 
> You are right about less people owning the SOC Force, and perhaps GIGA boards in overall, but....may I say...do you know what the sad thing is, as I feel it (and cannot prove it)? The sad thing is that the people who read, there, DO KNOW the answers but they are avoiding to speak the truth...
> 
> Extremely counterproductive, because we could simply tell the truth and proceed to the solutions.
Click to expand...

You have to be new to the intel statement to make those statements. Gigabyte boards are top ranking with Asus and you just have to know what you are doing and which boards to get. The SOC-Force is a LN2 board Hence why you dont see adaptive and why it is designed for most of the board to be bare. They thew in other things to make up for uninformed people not knowing better but that board is meant for LN2. This is much like buying a K|NGP|N and complaing that it doesn't do well on air.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Eh adaptive is not necessary and in fact bytes ffor oc'ing. if people want to use a adaptive style of power regulation they use offsets which is the way we have done for years and given that it was either that or fixed those are the only necessary oc modes. I think that this is what those companies believed to be the idea as well. I for one won't use adaptive. Its unreliable to maintain high clocks without issues.
> no and never.
> I want to know What makes adaptive necessary?
> 
> 
> 
> To understand why I need to use Adaptive in my case, please read this post of mine.
> 
> It's not that I am suggesting to the people to use Adaptive. People can do whatever they desire! I just describe a situation in which, with one mobo I can achieve something and with the other, as it seems, I cannot. And I then ask, how can I do it?
Click to expand...

how does this make the soc less of a mobo because it doesn't have it though?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nokmond*
> 
> Hi guys, is it better to oc the CPU and turn off turbo boost or leave the core at 3.5 (4690k) and oc the turbo boost?
> 
> Had a go at both but when I oc'd the actual CPU clock to 4.4 it was only showing as 4.2 on cpuid. Thanks!


Leave turbo on and change the core multiplier to your desired overclock.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> This is not likely to be the case...
> 
> According to that screenshot there is certainly per-core overclocking available on the SOC FOrce. The issue you brought up had to do with being able to mix OFFSET with ADAPTIVE voltage modes, which seems to be an ASUS feature that found its way into ASRock's BIOS.


IF you will tell me how can I achieve these settings on my SOC Force you will make me very happy! But I think you won't be able because I have not found it, yet... When mentioning "per-core" overclocking, I meant it in the way it can be achieved on my ASRock! This is why I explicitly asked, providing a screenshot and mentioning the ASRock BIOS, as well!

And if you say, that this is not likely the case... tell me then: - Is the same functionality possible on the SOC Force? And if so, how? Shouldn't the SOC Force have at least the same functionality?


----------



## Wirerat

Djthrottleboi, thats really odd your z97 deluxe wouldn't drop with cstates. iirc you even had more than one of those boards.

I have the Hero VI, z87 plus and z87-A here and all of them use cstates with manual vcore correctly.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> IF you will tell me how can I achieve these settings on my SOC Force you will make me very happy! But I think you won't be able because I have not found it, yet... When mentioning "per-core" overclocking, I meant it in the way it can be achieved on my ASRock! This is why I explicitly asked, providing a screenshot and mentioning the ASRock BIOS, as well!
> 
> And if you say, that this is not likely the case... tell me then: - Is the same functionality possible on the SOC Force? And if so, how? Shouldn't the SOC Force have at least the same functionality?


You say it doesn't have "per-core" overclocking, but of course it does... As DJThrottleBoi has astutely pointed out the SOC Force is really intended for extreme LN2 DICE clocking (the people that go to competitions), these folks use, I assume, per-core clocking almost exclusively because they only need the big multiplier on the 1st core. Per-core overclocking means you have 1 core at 4.9GHz, the others at the lowest possible multiplier.

As I understand it, you still should be able to input 49x 48x 48x 47x on the SOC Force, but it doesn't work for your CPU, like it did on your ASRock board, because you cannot specifiy the voltage offset while in adaptive mode. It's complicated so I may have it wrong, do I have that correct? I mean, I have ZERO experience with GIGABYTE BIOS functions, so I'm going off your screenshot and the shots I have from the Z97X OC thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Djthrottleboi, thats really odd your z97 deluxe wouldn't drop with cstates. iirc you even had more than one of those boards.
> 
> I have the Hero VI, z87 plus and z87-A here and all of them use cstates with manual vcore correctly.


Yes, I am still wondering if XMP is required. We've postulated on this before but not come up with the feature that enables our c-state trick. It's something we leave on auto (like XMP) that some people do not.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> This is not likely to be the case...
> 
> According to that screenshot there is certainly per-core overclocking available on the SOC FOrce. The issue you brought up had to do with being able to mix OFFSET with ADAPTIVE voltage modes, which seems to be an ASUS feature that found its way into ASRock's BIOS.
Click to expand...

I just answered that. You will need to learn the right way of oc'ing and use a combination of offset and c-states. Adaptive just made offsets easy. To simplify it you need to find your offset. oc as normal and compare your VID to your ACTUAL voltage that you applied and was stable at when oc'ing. subtract your VID from your vcore. random example: 1.250v(vcore) - 1.350v(VID)= -0.100v(offset) or it can turnout you have a positive offset: 1.350v(vcore) - 1.250v(VID) = 0.100 and then you have your offset.

Ikr @Wirerat I was thinking it was wierd.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> You have to be new to the intel statement to make those statements. Gigabyte boards are top ranking with Asus and you just have to know what you are doing and which boards to get. The SOC-Force is a LN2 board Hence why you dont see adaptive and why it is designed for most of the board to be bare. They thew in other things to make up for uninformed people not knowing better but that board is meant for LN2. This is much like buying a K|NGP|N and complaing that it doesn't do well on air.
> how does this make the soc less of a mobo because it doesn't have it though?


I am new to Intel, as I already said: first time, ever, I contacted this platform on October 2014.

And as I already said, I trusted and respected GIGABYTE, and still do, due to that great board on AMD, from 2011! When it comes to the SOC Force, I think there is a dedicated LN2 version of the SOC Force, of course I purchased the regular one. Now, IF you mean that I should have researched this specific feature more, yeah...you are right. It's just that, after reading that guide on the Z97X oc, I did NOT expect that such a rich-feature motherboard would not allow you to set a value for the Adaptive voltage... And I repeat: I do not have a definite answer for this, yet. Perhaps it can be done.

How does this make the SOC Force "less"? It is simple: for my personal needs it is "less" than my ASRock simply because it does not offer me the functionality the other one offers.

But you know what?

This debate is absolutely pointless because I am not learning anything new - I am not helped in my inquires.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Offsets serve the same purpose all adaptive was made for was a concept to make it easier to apply a offset without doing the math as much. There aren't too many laptops that will oc and In my opinion no laptop should need adaptive as offsets + c-states does the same thing. You pay a premium for mobility though. Adaptive makes it easier for people to mess up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I just answered that. You will need to learn the right way of oc'ing and use a combination of offset and c-states. Adaptive just made offsets easy. To simplify it you need to find your offset. oc as normal and compare your VID to your ACTUAL voltage that you applied and was stable at when oc'ing. subtract your VID from your vcore. random example: 1.250v(vcore) - 1.350v(VID)= -0.100v(offset) or it can turnout you have a positive offset: 1.350v(vcore) - 1.250v(VID) = 0.100 and then you have your offset.


Too Right, mate. I never did figure out what adaptive was about at all... I just don't get it. I learned how to do offset on my IVY-E system... and it's as simple as you say. Adaptive has something to do with the variable proc frequency based on load that LostParticle likes. Like he says, when his ASRock setup was at full heavy load, it would only use 47x, which kept it from BSOD. When it was a lighter load, it would go up to 49x 48x 48x 47x, which was functional because it wasn't such a heavy load. It's a weird thing.

Personally I think that LostParticle is right. The GIGA board doesn't do *adaptive in combination with Per-core overclocking*. It's such a complicated concept that I did not understand what it was he was doing until just now.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> You say it doesn't have "per-core" overclocking, but of course it does... As DJThrottleBoi has astutely pointed out the SOC Force is really intended for extreme LN2 DICE clocking (the people that go to competitions), these folks use, I assume, per-core clocking almost exclusively because they only need the big multiplier on the 1st core. Per-core overclocking means you have 1 core at 4.9GHz, the others at the lowest possible multiplier.
> 
> As I understand it, you still should be able to input 49x 48x 48x 47x on the SOC Force, but it doesn't work for your CPU, like it did on your ASRock board, because you cannot specifiy the voltage offset while in adaptive mode. It's complicated so I may have it wrong, do I have that correct? I mean, I have ZERO experience with GIGABYTE BIOS functions, so I'm going off your screenshot and the shots I have from the Z97X OC thread.
> Yes, I am still wondering if XMP is required. We've postulated on this before but not come up with the feature that enables our c-state trick. It's something we leave on auto (like XMP) that some people do not.


i do not use xmp profiles. So thats another thing that would be different between z87 to z97.

I prefer to manually enter the xmp values. If everything else is at stock the xmp profile will push all cores to max multiple.

I prefer not to have it mess with anything when im manually oc'ing. Just incase it does.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> As I understand it, you still should be able to input 49x 48x 48x 47x on the SOC Force, but it doesn't work for your CPU, like it did on your ASRock board, because you cannot specifiy the voltage offset while in adaptive mode. It's complicated so I may have it wrong, do I have that correct? I mean, I have ZERO experience with GIGABYTE BIOS functions, so I'm going off your screenshot and the shots I have from the Z97X OC thread.


Please, read my post on the Gigabyte thread, I give the link above.

My problem actually is that I cannot set a value for the Adaptive Voltage. "Normal" is what represents Adaptive on this board. I can set it to Normal. The problem is that this "Normal" does not accept a value. Please, read my post on the gigabyte forum. There I describe it and give a screenshot from the ASRock BIOS, too. the link again:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1490835/the-gigabyte-z97x-overclocking-guide/160_80#post_23207219


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I just answered that. You will need to learn the right way of oc'ing and use a combination of offset and c-states. Adaptive just made offsets easy. To simplify it you need to find your offset. oc as normal and compare your VID to your ACTUAL voltage that you applied and was stable at when oc'ing. subtract your VID from your vcore. random example: 1.250v(vcore) - 1.350v(VID)= -0.100v(offset) or it can turnout you have a positive offset: 1.350v(vcore) - 1.250v(VID) = 0.100 and then you have your offset.


Hey! Sorry, got lost in the many posts, but is this your suggestion for my problem? Is this how, according to your opinion and knowledge, I could resolve my problem and make my Per-Core OC work on this board, too?

Please tell me and explain a bit more, because I would definitely like to try it!

Thank you!


----------



## DuffinDagels

Hi Guys,

I'm having some issues with my intel i5 4690k. I've followed all the OC links at set my multiplier to 45 (4.5ghz) at 1.2v. But whenever I run any stress tests (using Intel Extreme Tuning Utility) my Processor Frequency stays at 0.8 ghz and never jump into Turbo or even standard 3.5ghz. Seems to be capped at 0.8.

First time working with desktop CPUs and GPUs so sorry if I'm being a bit of a noob. Any help in gettign this up to speed is greatly appreciated.

Also noticed games are running at low FPS, I've got a ZOTAC GTX 970 and 2x 4gb DDR3 1333Mhz RAM but can't seem to get Far Cry 4 to run over 20-30FPS.

Please help!

Thanks,
Duffin


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Please, read my post on the Gigabyte thread, I give the link above.
> 
> My problem actually is that I cannot set a value for the Adaptive Voltage. "Normal" is what represents Adaptive on this board. I can set it to Normal. The problem is that this "Normal" does not accept a value. Please, read my post on the gigabyte forum. There I describe it and give a screenshot from the ASRock BIOS, too.


Yes, I understand. I had read it several times actually. It's one of those weird specific BIOS features that isn't shared between the two vendors. For you it seems such an obvious and essential feature because you had it first and then had it taken away. To GIGABYTE, it's not something on their radar because they are simply using the VID for adaptive ("normal") voltage mode, because they aren't as sophisticated in end-user convenience type BIOS coding sometimes as ASUS/ASRock. I don't think you can do what you want to with the adaptive voltage on your SOC Force. Someone else will want that board, though, because it has voltage terminals and all kinds of other more hardware oriented features that make extreme overclocking possible.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuffinDagels*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm having some issues with my intel i5 4690k. I've followed all the OC links at set my multiplier to 45 (4.5ghz) at 1.2v. But whenever I run any stress tests (using Intel Extreme Tuning Utility) my Processor Frequency stays at 0.8 ghz and never jump into Turbo or even standard 3.5ghz. Seems to be capped at 0.8.
> 
> First time working with desktop CPUs and GPUs so sorry if I'm being a bit of a noob. Any help in gettign this up to speed is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Also noticed games are running at low FPS, I've got a ZOTAC GTX 970 and 2x 4gb DDR3 1333Mhz RAM but can't seem to get Far Cry 4 to run over 20-30FPS.
> 
> Please help!
> 
> Thanks,
> Duffin


What motherboard?
Did you have a fresh install of Windows? Have you installed all of the *latest* motherboard drivers from the manufacturer?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Yes, I understand. I had read it several times actually. It's one of those weird specific BIOS features that isn't shared between the two vendors. For you it seems such an obvious and essential feature because you had it first and then had it taken away. To GIGABYTE, it's not something on their radar because they are simply using the VID for adaptive ("normal") voltage mode, because they aren't as sophisticated in end-user convenience type BIOS coding sometimes as ASUS/ASRock. I don't think you can do what you want to with the adaptive voltage on your SOC Force. Someone else will want that board, though, because it has voltage terminals and all kinds of other more hardware oriented features that make extreme overclocking possible.


the features mentioned is why most pl buy that board. I really doubt anyone using ln2 needs adaptive vcore.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i do not use xmp profiles. So thats another thing that would be different between z87 to z97.
> 
> I prefer to manually enter the xmp values. If everything else is at stock the xmp profile will push all cores to max multiple.
> 
> I prefer not to have it mess with anything when im manually oc'ing. Just incase it does.


Perhaps it's something with some of the software. People maybe don't install something we do. Like the EngineManagement or something?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Offsets serve the same purpose all adaptive was made for was a concept to make it easier to apply a offset without doing the math as much. There aren't too many laptops that will oc and In my opinion no laptop should need adaptive as offsets + c-states does the same thing. You pay a premium for mobility though. Adaptive makes it easier for people to mess up.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I just answered that. You will need to learn the right way of oc'ing and use a combination of offset and c-states. Adaptive just made offsets easy. To simplify it you need to find your offset. oc as normal and compare your VID to your ACTUAL voltage that you applied and was stable at when oc'ing. subtract your VID from your vcore. random example: 1.250v(vcore) - 1.350v(VID)= -0.100v(offset) or it can turnout you have a positive offset: 1.350v(vcore) - 1.250v(VID) = 0.100 and then you have your offset.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too Right, mate. I never did figure out what adaptive was about at all... I just don't get it. I learned how to do offset on my IVY-E system... and it's as simple as you say. Adaptive has something to do with the variable proc frequency based on load that LostParticle likes. Like he says, when his ASRock setup was at full heavy load, it would only use 47x, which kept it from BSOD. When it was a lighter load, it would go up to 49x 48x 48x 47x, which was functional because it wasn't such a heavy load. It's a weird thing.
> 
> Personally I think that LostParticle is right. The GIGA board doesn't do *adaptive in combination with Per-core overclocking*. It's such a complicated concept that I did not understand what it was he was doing until just now.
Click to expand...

they have it on other boards like my current board but all the SOC boards are for LN2 and DICE as he mentioned a more expensive board there is only one SOC on each platform. This is what he's missing. He is expecting ormal everyday use quality from extreme benchmarking quality. The only thing He can do which will serve the same purpose and will work just as well is set the offset and the c-states and then set the clocks on each core.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I just answered that. You will need to learn the right way of oc'ing and use a combination of offset and c-states. Adaptive just made offsets easy. To simplify it you need to find your offset. oc as normal and compare your VID to your ACTUAL voltage that you applied and was stable at when oc'ing. subtract your VID from your vcore. random example: 1.250v(vcore) - 1.350v(VID)= -0.100v(offset) or it can turnout you have a positive offset: 1.350v(vcore) - 1.250v(VID) = 0.100 and then you have your offset.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Sorry, got lost in the many posts, but is this your suggestion for my problem? Is this how, according to your opinion and knowledge, I could resolve my problem and make my Per-Core OC work on this board, too?
> 
> Please tell me and explain a bit more, because I would definitely like to try it!
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...

you have to overclock to the point you are trying to get to and look at your actual applied vcore that you set in fixed voltage then you look at the VID voltage which can be shown by programs like HWINFO and then you do the math using the equations i Gave earlier to find your offset. this was for the max clock. Now take this and go set your clocks for the cores though it wont be asus per core oc but you can set the oc dependent on how many cores are active. This Is going to make for more consistent and solid oc anyway. put in your offset voltage. there done finished and nothing else to worry about. I used that per core oc and its nothing special from the page you see where you can set a multi based on how many cores are active.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Perhaps it's something with some of the software. People maybe don't install something we do. Like the EngineManagement or something?


djthrottleboi is not exactly a rookie though. I would be very surprised if he missed something.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Please, read my post on the Gigabyte thread, I give the link above.
> 
> My problem actually is that I cannot set a value for the Adaptive Voltage. "Normal" is what represents Adaptive on this board. I can set it to Normal. The problem is that this "Normal" does not accept a value. Please, read my post on the gigabyte forum. There I describe it and give a screenshot from the ASRock BIOS, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I understand. I had read it several times actually. It's one of those weird specific BIOS features that isn't shared between the two vendors. For you it seems such an obvious and essential feature because you had it first and then had it taken away. To GIGABYTE, it's not something on their radar because they are simply using the VID for adaptive ("normal") voltage mode, because they aren't as sophisticated in end-user convenience type BIOS coding sometimes as ASUS/ASRock. I don't think you can do what you want to with the adaptive voltage on your SOC Force. Someone else will want that board, though, because it has voltage terminals and all kinds of other more hardware oriented features that make extreme overclocking possible.
Click to expand...

Gigabyyte cares more about functionality and cost cutting. They wont dress their boards up with unnecessary stuff that costs to be put in. Thats always been them. they could but just are cheap and they do get the job done wierdly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> You say it doesn't have "per-core" overclocking, but of course it does... As DJThrottleBoi has astutely pointed out the SOC Force is really intended for extreme LN2 DICE clocking (the people that go to competitions), these folks use, I assume, per-core clocking almost exclusively because they only need the big multiplier on the 1st core. Per-core overclocking means you have 1 core at 4.9GHz, the others at the lowest possible multiplier.
> 
> As I understand it, you still should be able to input 49x 48x 48x 47x on the SOC Force, but it doesn't work for your CPU, like it did on your ASRock board, because you cannot specifiy the voltage offset while in adaptive mode. It's complicated so I may have it wrong, do I have that correct? I mean, I have ZERO experience with GIGABYTE BIOS functions, so I'm going off your screenshot and the shots I have from the Z97X OC thread.
> Yes, I am still wondering if XMP is required. We've postulated on this before but not come up with the feature that enables our c-state trick. It's something we leave on auto (like XMP) that some people do not.
> 
> 
> 
> i do not use xmp profiles. So thats another thing that would be different between z87 to z97.
> 
> I prefer to manually enter the xmp values. If everything else is at stock the xmp profile will push all cores to max multiple.
> 
> I prefer not to have it mess with anything when im manually oc'ing. Just incase it does.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i do not use xmp profiles. So thats another thing that would be different between z87 to z97.
> 
> I prefer to manually enter the xmp values. If everything else is at stock the xmp profile will push all cores to max multiple.
> 
> I prefer not to have it mess with anything when im manually oc'ing. Just incase it does.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it's something with some of the software. People maybe don't install something we do. Like the EngineManagement or something?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Perhaps it's something with some of the software. People maybe don't install something we do. Like the EngineManagement or something?
> 
> 
> 
> djthrottleboi is not exactly a rookie though. I would be very surprised if he missed something.
Click to expand...

I cant because i have a 4x4GB kit and they hate XMP settings for some reason. Also I know I wont hit 1T but its barely a difference.


----------



## DuffinDagels

Gigabyte Z97X-SOC

New PC came pre-built, only had to install the GPU. All drivers updated.

Just can't seem to figure out how to get it up from x8 multiplier to x45!


----------



## Wirerat

Per core ends up using max voltage for the given multiple.

Say 1.25v 4.6 is stable and you per core two cores to 4.8ghz but have raise vcore to 1.35v.

Whenever all cores are active the mobo will still feed 1.35v even though its only at 4.6ghz.

Adative doesnt change this. Its why per core is useless to me.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Per core ends up using max voltage for the given multiple.
> 
> Say 1.25v 4.6 is stable and you per core two cores to 4.8ghz but have raise vcore to 1.35v.
> 
> Whenever all cores are active the mobo will still feed 1.35v even though its only at 4.6ghz.
> 
> Adative doesnt change this. Its why per core is useless to me.


thats was why i was wondering why he was so hung up on it?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuffinDagels*
> 
> Gigabyte Z97X-SOC
> 
> New PC came pre-built, only had to install the GPU. All drivers updated.
> 
> Just can't seem to figure out how to get it up from x8 multiplier to x45!


Try resetting the BIOS functions completely with F7 and verify the chip is functioning in windows at stock clocks under stress test.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> they have it on other boards like my current board but all the SOC boards are for LN2 and DICE .....


They actually offer the possibility to set an Adaptive value on other Gigabyte boards?! Which one, please? Give an example, please! Can you also post a screenshot where we could see this value for Adaptive, set, like I show it on ASRock? And why, if they offer it, haven't they placed it on the SOC Force, as well?!

Regarding your claim that the SOC Force boards are for LN2 and DICE only or mostly, I tend to disagree. I purchased the normal version.

Anyway, I will try your suggestions, even though I do not completely understand them, yet.

Finally, I leave here all the BIOS screenshots from my successful Per-Core o/c with my ASRock. Will I be able to achieve this on the GIGA? We will see...

If anyone, after looking at the screenshots, believes that I will not be able to set my SOC Force in the same way, please warm me to save me from the trouble and the wasted time.

Thank you.

ps: sorry for the random ordering - just left it as the site uploaded them.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sdmf74

Wezzor did you get it working? I was able to get vcore to drop by setting fully manual to disable (ROG BOARD) not sure if your Z97-a has that option though.
Also & more importantly the snip you posted was of your vid not vcore. Check your Nuvoton sensor for vcore drop, here's mine on the right.

Edit pic....


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> they have it on other boards like my current board but all the SOC boards are for LN2 and DICE .....
> 
> 
> 
> They actually offer the possibility to set an Adaptive value on other Gigabyte boards?! Which one, please? Give an example, please! Can you also post a screenshot where we could see this value for Adaptive, set, like I show it on ASRock? And why, if they offer it, haven't they placed it on the SOC Force, as well?!
> 
> Regarding your claim that the SOC Force boards are for LN2 and DICE only or mostly, I tend to disagree. I purchased the normal version.
> 
> Anyway, I will try your suggestions, even though I do not completely understand them, yet.
> 
> Finally, I leave here all the BIOS screenshots from my successful Per-Core o/c with my ASRock. Will I be able to achieve this on the GIGA? We will see...
> 
> If anyone, after looking at the screenshots, believes that I will not be able to set my SOC Force in the same way, please warm me to save me from the trouble and the wasted time.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ps: sorry for the random ordering - just left it as the site uploaded them.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

There is no normal version of the SOC Force. Every mobo manufacturer has a line of mobo'd dedicated to DICE/LN2 Asus for intel is the Sabertooth and those are as bare as it gets. Gigabytes is the SOC Force and they try to make up for normal users buying them not knowing what they are getting by adding features but nonetheless all SOC boards are LN2/DICE boards and the only difference is price http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/motherboard/#m=18&s=24&C=16 compare if you don't believe me. truth is they do this as a marketing tactic. There are those out there that want to power of the ln2 version without using ln2. Take the K|NGP|N for instance. There is a 3887 and 3888. pretty much the same cards nonetheless only evga gimped one of them lol. They are still the same boards and this happens to lots of things as you very well know. AMD does it all the time.


----------



## DuffinDagels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Try resetting the BIOS functions completely with F7 and verify the chip is functioning in windows at stock clocks under stress test.


Updated Bios and reset everything to stock. This is what my stress test looks like:


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuffinDagels*
> 
> Updated Bios and reset everything to stock. This is what my stress test looks like:


I would have to assume there's something wonky with the software portion of the installation. You've been to the Gigabyte website and installed all the latest drivers? I know I asked that already but your answer was vague like maybe you just assumed the builder did that for you.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> There is no normal version of the SOC Force. Every mobo manufacturer has a line of mobo'd dedicated to DICE/LN2 .....


Wait a second.

I am just trying to understand a few things, so I ask you:

1) Can you provide a screenshot from the Gigabyte board BIOS where it will be shown that a value can be set for the Adaptive Voltage, as you claimed?

2) What is it required to provide this feature? Does it need a change in the BIOS, for the Adaptive value to be able to be set, or does it have to do with the hardware? I don't know that's why I'm asking. I mean, IF as you claimed, they are offering this feature on their other motherboards, why are they not offering it on the SOC Force, as well? Is it so difficult? Is it so expensive to implement it as a feature when you already provide it?

Two important notes:
1) It is NOT sure yet that the SOC Force does not allow you to set a value for Adaptive, or "Normal" as they call it. This will be 100% when I will have a definite official answer.

2) I am not a native English speaker but it seems to me that you are defending Gigabyte thinking that I am accusing Gigabyte, and so you are just trying to prove me wrong. IF this is the case, please know that I am not accusing anyone. I just state the facts, I prove them with screenshots and with my posts, and the ONLY thing I am seeking is to figure out how to resolve this matter.

Finally:
1) The per-core oc is important to me simply because my chip cannot pass the 4.7 GHz barrier, it cannot reach 4.8 no matter what. Also, why not try this oc method, as well? Maybe there is no gaining in performance at all with the per-core, but isn't it my right to try, test, learn?

2) Without disrespecting, patronizing or doubting anyone, I want to say that in my system the ASRock did use the lower Vcore while on full load, whereas it was using a higher Vcore when on regular load. Example, taken from my screenshots above: full load = all cores at 4.7GHz, max Vcore used = 1.420 - 0.05 = 1.37V. On regular load = up to 4.9Ghz, max Vcore used = 1.420V, as set in the BIOS. This max was used instantaneously, and actually, very few times I saw that value on HWiNFO64. Right now I cannot prove this with screenshots but as soon as I will mount everything back on that board, I will. And I have already done so, I think!

*EDIT:* @Wirerat, or anyone else interested: I found it! http://cdn.overclock.net/4/48/48ca776a_pass4.9turbo.png
This screenshot shows my system right after completing 5 loops of the x264 stress test on my per-core 4.7 - 4.9 OC, screenshots from the BIOS given earlier. Observe please the max Vcore. It is near 1.37V, as I said.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> There is no normal version of the SOC Force. Every mobo manufacturer has a line of mobo'd dedicated to DICE/LN2 .....
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a second.
> 
> I am just trying to understand a few things, so I ask you:
> 
> 1) Can you provide a screenshot from the Gigabyte board BIOS where it will be shown that a value can be set for the Adaptive Voltage, as you claimed?
> 2) What is it required to provide this feature? Does it need a change in the BIOS, for the Adaptive value to be able to be set, or does it have to do with the hardware? I don't know that's why I'm asking. I mean, IF as you claimed, they are offering this feature on their other motherboards, why are they not offering it on the SOC Force, as well? Is it so difficult?
> 
> Two important notes:
> 1) It is NOT sure yet that the SOC Force does not allow you to set a value for Adaptive, or "Normal" as they call it. This will be 100% when I will have a definite official answer.
> 2) I am not a native English speaker but it seems to me that you are defending Gigabyte thinking that I am accusing Gigabyte, and so you are just trying to prove me wrong. IF this is the case, please know that I am not accusing anyone. I just state the facts, I prove them with screenshots and with my posts, and the ONLY thing I am seeking is to figure out how to resolve this matter.
> 
> Finally:
> 1) The per-core oc is important to me simply because my chip cannot pass the 4.7 GHz barrier, it cannot reach 4.8 no matter what. Also, why not try this oc method, as well? Maybe there is no gaining in performance at all with the per-core, but isn't it my right to try, test, learn?
> 
> 2) Without disrespecting, patronizing or doubting anyone, I want to say that in my system the ASRock did use the lower Vcore while on full load, whereas it was using a higher Vcore when on regular load. Example, taken from my screenshots above: full load = all cores at 4.7GHz, max Vcore used = 1.420 - 0.05 = 1.37V. On regular load = up to 4.9Ghz, max Vcore used = 1.420V, as set in the BIOS. This max was used instantaneously.
Click to expand...

Ok lets restate everything all over again. As I have been stating the whole time Offset Voltage and Adaptive are the exact same thing one is just made for ease of use. This is why if you leave adaptive on with no params it causes a ton of Issues. Its auto voltage with a modifier only difference is you told it a max voltage and let it run wild under that. So again my directive was to find your offset and use it. That is gigabytes adaptive. It will adapt as needed.

Second The per core is really the turbo feature where you set a clock for a certain number of active cores. If you dont believe me look at it. I Have explained this too you though now that I know english Isn't your first language I now understand.

Third i'm not defending Gigabyte as my goal is to inform and teach. Whether you take the knowledge still is to be determined. You are new to intel so i'm giving you the tools to be able to master intel. Eh i'm spending too much time with no progress though. I have put all the info in the thread in regards to your issue. As for your screenshot do you really need a screenshot of a offset box? I am encouraging you to use per core the gigabyte way as that is the mobo you are using but you are expecting us to do it for you. read what we posted and then try with the knowledge we gave. I also am recommending offset because its more finely controlled.


----------



## Nokmond

Hi guys, is it better to oc the core clock and disable turbo boost or leave the core clock at 3.5 (4690k) and oc the turbo boost?

I've tried oc'ing the core clock but it stays at 4.2 regardless of what I do...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nokmond*
> 
> Hi guys, is it better to oc the core clock and disable turbo boost or leave the core clock at 3.5 (4690k) and oc the turbo boost?
> 
> I've tried oc'ing the core clock but it stays at 4.2 regardless of what I do...


boost doesn't affect the oc as far as I know but try it if you want.


----------



## LostParticle

Okay, so I have tried my per-core oc on the SOC Force.

I already know, from previous overclocking attempts, that my processor needs 1.340V in the BIOS for 4.7GHz on all 4 cores - on the SOC Force- and 1.420V for a single core at 4.9GHz.

Here is how I've set things in the BIOS:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








_On post #11096 I give the settings for the same oc profile on my ASRock._

The +0.11V CPU Vcore Offset was found like this: after loading Optimized Defaults, my CPU Vcore was 1.247V, in the BIOS.
So, 1.247 + 0.11 = 1.357V. This is my current VID and also this is from where I need to start so that I can reach the 1.380V I need for stable 4.7, on full load. (system adds 0.02V on load)

What is happening with these settings on the SOC Force is that, when on full load the processor locks at 4.7 using a max Vcore of 1.380V - so far so good- but when on regular load, and the Core Ratio rising up to 4.9Ghz, the Vcore never exceeds 1.380V.

Is this stable? I don't know. As I already said, on ASrock when on regular load I remember the Vcore rising a bit above the 1.38V value. So, there I was "sure" that the system would not crush on light load. (quotation marks mean as sure as one can be on an overclocked system).

The benefit of the ASRock BIOS (and mobo) is that it permits you to set a specific value for the Adaptive Voltage and at the same time a specific positive or negative value for the Offset! On Gigabyte you just have "Normal". No value to set. Just an offset to add or subtract from "Normal". Doesn't this remind you the regular offset? Adaptive means something else, if I'm not terribly mistaken.....

Have a look.

To arrive to a conclusion:
@djthrottleboi is this what you meant? Have I applied your suggestions correctly ?


----------



## RONIN021

why my 4790k can't pass Cinebench 11.5 in 4.800MHz with 1.330V But able to pass wPrime 1024M 8 thread?









Thnx


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RONIN021*
> 
> why my 4790k can't pass Cinebench 11.5 in 4.800MHz with 1.330V But able to pass wPrime 1024M 8 thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx


1024M? You mean you're setting custom FFT to 1024K only?

I guess your proc isn't stressed much by that setting. Try low or high FFT mode on prime. The middle blend set isn't so bad.


----------



## RONIN021

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> 1024M? You mean you're setting custom FFT to 1024K only?
> 
> I guess your proc isn't stressed much by that setting. Try low or high FFT mode on prime. The middle blend set isn't so bad.




that's pretty high stress i'm confused!


----------



## electro2u

Oh wPrime. I'm unfamiliar with it. Sorry I was thinking you meant prime95.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nokmond*
> 
> Hi guys, is it better to oc the core clock and disable turbo boost or leave the core clock at 3.5 (4690k) and oc the turbo boost?
> 
> I've tried oc'ing the core clock but it stays at 4.2 regardless of what I do...


Oc the core clock. On my board the boost multipliers have to be raised too; even if boost is disabled they need to at least equal the core multiplier.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Wezzor did you get it working? I was able to get vcore to drop by setting fully manual to disable (ROG BOARD) not sure if your Z97-a has that option though.
> Also & more importantly the snip you posted was of your vid not vcore. Check your Nuvoton sensor for vcore drop, here's mine on the right.
> 
> Edit pic....


Ohh, that might explain all.











So I guess it's working then.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Go into the BIOS, disable all C-States and EIST, and also disable Turbo. Reboot, and go back into the BIOS and check the value written next to the Vcore.
> CPU-Z and HWiNFO will show you the same stock voltage values, under these conditions. Better to trust your BIOS, though.


So I've used this method to check my CPU's standard voltage at it sets at 1.248V. Seems rather high to me.. How is it? Can I use it as my standard voltage and start overclocking from here?


----------



## RONIN021

Quote:


> why my 4790k can't pass Cinebench 11.5 in 4.800MHz with 1.330V But able to pass wPrime 1024M 8 thread? sadsmiley.gif
> 
> Thnx


actually this happen after i try to set Frequency on 5GHz and push Vcore to 1.4V

MSI Z97 Gaming 5
Nepton 280L for Cooler

thank you guys


----------



## M3TAl

Does anyone have a clue if any of these temps in HWiNFO are the VRM/Mosfets? I actually have two temp sensors from my fan controller on the back of the board/mosfets.

Playing two hours of BF4 the sensors got to 39-40C, same as 5 min of XTU. The only sensor that somewhat resembles that is CPU which I assumed is a socket temp? That pic is about 4 minutes into XTU at 4.7 1.2V.

Auxiliary sensor must be bugged, my ambient is like 24-25C, 13C is impossibruuu.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Care explaining exactly what do you mean?


The way you put it, it reads that prime95 isn't suitable for Haswell. That's plain false.
It's the most targeted and effective stability test for this platform I know of going for everyday stuff like gaming etc.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> So I've used this method to check my CPU's standard voltage at it sets at 1.248V. Seems rather high to me.. How is it? Can I use it as my standard voltage and start overclocking from here?


This is very high. You have probably forgotten to disable Turbo. Mine is 1.247V in the BIOS with Turbo enabled. Please, disable Turbo and all the others I've mentioned and then post a screenshot from the latest CPU-Z.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> This is very high. You have probably forgotten to disable Turbo. Mine is 1.247V in the BIOS with Turbo enabled. Please, disable Turbo and all the others I've mentioned and then post a screenshot from the latest CPU-Z.


Unofrtunately, I remember having disabled turbo. Does this mean I have an unlucky CPU?









Following the OP, I've re-enabled those settings and then put the Vcore to 1.2 V and the multiplier to 46. Am I on the right track? I'm about to run AIDA64 for a stability check.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Unofrtunately, I remember having disabled turbo. Does this mean I have an unlucky CPU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following the OP, I've re-enabled those settings and then put the Vcore to 1.2 V and the multiplier to 46. Am I on the right track? I'm about to run AIDA64 for a stability check.


I suggested you what to do if you wish to find your stock voltage. Your CPU is fine.
If you want to run AIDA with 1.2V at 4.6GHz, do so but it might fail. You might need a bit more. You can always try though, this is what stress testing means.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I suggested you what to do if you wish to find your stock voltage.
> If you want to run AIDA with 1.2V at 4.6GHz, do so but it might fail. You might need a bit more.


Are you saying this because my stock voltage seems to be 1.248V? (I'm pretty sure I've disabled all those options mentioned and then rebooted into the BIOS to check the Vcore).


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Does anyone have a clue if any of these temps in HWiNFO are the VRM/Mosfets? I actually have two temp sensors from my fan controller on the back of the board/mosfets.
> 
> Playing two hours of BF4 the sensors got to 39-40C, same as 5 min of XTU. The only sensor that somewhat resembles that is CPU which I assumed is a socket temp? That pic is about 4 minutes into XTU at 4.7 1.2V.
> 
> Auxiliary sensor must be bugged, my ambient is like 24-25C, 13C is impossibruuu.


I don't know if you are aware of the developer's thread. He is very cooperative and for sure he can help you!


----------



## M3TAl

I am aware of him, in fact he implemented a feature for flow meters I asked for in about 2-3 days







.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I am aware of him, in fact he implemented a feature for flow meters I asked for in about 2-3 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, Martin is a great guy! I contributed in adding some new readings about the Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 and also renaming the Vcore on the ASRock Z97 Extreme6! My posts are on his thread.

Can I ask you something, please? In your mobo can u set a value for the Adaptive Voltage? Like for example, setting the Adaptive at 1.250V and then a negative or positive offset? At the same time?

Thank you, man!


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Yeah, Martin is a great guy! I contributed in adding some new readings about the Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 and also renaming the Vcore on my ASRock Z97 Extreme6! My posts are on his thread.
> 
> Can I ask you something, please? In your mobo can u set a value for the Adaptive Voltage? Like for example, setting the Adaptive at 1.250V and then a negative or positive offset? At the same time?
> 
> Thank you, man!


I've only spent like two minutes messing with Adaptive but I'll go see. The board has an option for Adaptive + Offset too.


----------



## DuffinDagels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I would have to assume there's something wonky with the software portion of the installation. You've been to the Gigabyte website and installed all the latest drivers? I know I asked that already but your answer was vague like maybe you just assumed the builder did that for you.


Really simple fix... The OC Trigger Switch on the board was set to "Engaged"by default so was downclocking my CPU to .8 GHZ as safety, flick of the switch and suddenly running at 3.9 Ghz! Time to start gaming properly!

Hope no one else falls for this rookie mistake!


----------



## electro2u

My grumpy cat meme................................... NO








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuffinDagels*
> 
> Really simple fix... The OC Trigger Switch on the board was set to "Engaged"by default so was downclocking my CPU to .8 GHZ as safety, flick of the switch and suddenly running at 3.9 Ghz! Time to start gaming properly!
> 
> Hope no one else falls for this rookie mistake!


Yah, I was thinking about it as I went to lunch and I was like "I had no answer so I went for software" lulz
Glad you sorted it out. Those boards are interesting!


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I suggested you what to do if you wish to find your stock voltage. Your CPU is fine.
> If you want to run AIDA with 1.2V at 4.6GHz, do so but it might fail. You might need a bit more. You can always try though, this is what stress testing means.


"Passed" 40 minutes of AIDA64 stress test. temps are ok. Can I move further? I know 40 mins is pretty much nothing close to a fulls tability test..


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Yeah, Martin is a great guy! I contributed in adding some new readings about the Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 and also renaming the Vcore on the ASRock Z97 Extreme6! My posts are on his thread.
> 
> Can I ask you something, please? In your mobo can u set a value for the Adaptive Voltage? Like for example, setting the Adaptive at 1.250V and then a negative or positive offset? At the same time?
> 
> Thank you, man!


Ask and you shall receive. Adaptive on its own had no option for +/-. Adaptive + Offset gives either + or -, not both at same time. I set 1.25V and + 0.025 and ran 1 min of XTU for you. Hope this helps you.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> "Passed" 40 minutes of AIDA64 stress test. temps are ok. Can I move further? I know 40 mins is pretty much nothing close to a fulls tability test..


Congratulations! Is that with 1.2V at 4.6GHz?

Know please that AIDA64 is a heavy stress tester. I am always talking about the latest version. What I personally suggest is simple:

- 5 loops of the x264 stress test and then...your everyday usage! IF you will observe instability just add +0.02V on your Vcore.

You can run AIDA longer if you like but pay attention to your temperatures! I recall that its developer suggested running it for like 6-7 hours.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Ask and you shall receive. Adaptive on its own had no option for +/-. Adaptive + Offset gives either + or -, not both at same time. I set 1.25V and + 0.025 and ran 1 min of XTU for you. Hope this helps you.


Thanks a lot, man!

Great looking BIOS!

So, we have : 1.250 + 0.025 = 1.275 in the BIOS, rising to 1.296 (+0.02) under load.

Great, thank you









ps: my GIGA does not offer this function, my ASRock does = the reason I asked you.


----------



## M3TAl

The MPOWER boards are MSI's OC line. They're made for LN2/DICE but seem to cater to those on air/water too.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> The MPOWER boards are MSI's OC line. They're made for LN2/DICE but seem to cater to those on air/water too.


Oh man! Tell this to GIGABYTE people, please! Because as it seems they've cut this from the SOC Force... I don't know your experience, but do you happen to know: this feature, is it a BIOS thing or a hardware thing? I mean, is it something simple or something expensive and complicated to implement?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Congratulations! Is that with 1.2V at 4.6GHz?
> 
> Know please that AIDA64 is a heavy stress tester. I am always talking about the latest version. What I personally suggest is simple:
> 
> - 5 loops of the x264 stress test and then...your everyday usage! IF you will observe instability just add +0.02V on your Vcore.
> 
> You can run AIDA longer if you like but pay attention to your temperatures! I recall that its developer suggested running it for like 6-7 hours.


Thanks for the tips, will try those tests.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Thanks for the tips, will try those tests.


You are welcome!









Just one request I have from you, IF it is possible:

Can you please post a screenshot from your BIOS, from the Voltages section? You know, where it has the Vcore, etc?

Thanks.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> You are welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one request I have from you, IF it is possible:
> 
> Can you please post a screenshot from your BIOS, from the Voltages section? You know, where it has the Vcore, etc?
> 
> Thanks.


You mean at this stage or at the default values?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> You mean at this stage or at the default values?


Actually, I am interested in the settings Adaptive Voltage Mode can take in your motherboard. So, if you could set Adaptive and an offset, take a screenshot, and then set your system back to your own settings, that would be great. I am just interested in the settings it can take.

You don't have to do this right now, of course, if you are in the middle of testing! But at some point, please do it if you can.

Thanks!









ps: I could Google this, of course, but here posted by you it will stay.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay, so I have tried my per-core oc on the SOC Force.
> 
> I already know, from previous overclocking attempts, that my processor needs 1.340V in the BIOS for 4.7GHz on all 4 cores - on the SOC Force- and 1.420V for a single core at 4.9GHz.
> 
> Here is how I've set things in the BIOS:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On post #11096 I give the settings for the same oc profile on my ASRock._
> 
> The +0.11V CPU Vcore Offset was found like this: after loading Optimized Defaults, my CPU Vcore was 1.247V, in the BIOS.
> So, 1.247 + 0.11 = 1.357V. This is my current VID and also this is from where I need to start so that I can reach the 1.380V I need for stable 4.7, on full load. (system adds 0.02V on load)
> 
> What is happening with these settings on the SOC Force is that, when on full load the processor locks at 4.7 using a max Vcore of 1.380V - so far so good- but when on regular load, and the Core Ratio rising up to 4.9Ghz, the Vcore never exceeds 1.380V.
> 
> Is this stable? I don't know. As I already said, on ASrock when on regular load I remember the Vcore rising a bit above the 1.38V value. So, there I was "sure" that the system would not crush on light load. (quotation marks mean as sure as one can be on an overclocked system).
> 
> The benefit of the ASRock BIOS (and mobo) is that it permits you to set a specific value for the Adaptive Voltage and at the same time a specific positive or negative value for the Offset! On Gigabyte you just have "Normal". No value to set. Just an offset to add or subtract from "Normal". Doesn't this remind you the regular offset? Adaptive means something else, if I'm not terribly mistaken.....
> 
> Have a look.
> 
> To arrive to a conclusion:
> @djthrottleboi is this what you meant? Have I applied your suggestions correctly ?


yes but you can tighten that voltage a little more. Try +0.080v instead of 0.110 I fell asleep after burning 101 DVD's. 26 is not young anymore. The idea is to slowly up the offset to see what the minimum that 4.9 can be ran at. try 0.080v then slowly up it to find stability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Yeah, Martin is a great guy! I contributed in adding some new readings about the Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 and also renaming the Vcore on the ASRock Z97 Extreme6! My posts are on his thread.
> 
> Can I ask you something, please? In your mobo can u set a value for the Adaptive Voltage? Like for example, setting the Adaptive at 1.250V and then a negative or positive offset? At the same time?
> 
> Thank you, man!
> 
> 
> 
> Ask and you shall receive. Adaptive on its own had no option for +/-. Adaptive + Offset gives either + or -, not both at same time. I set 1.25V and + 0.025 and ran 1 min of XTU for you. Hope this helps you.
Click to expand...

I like those Mpowers. They really did good with those.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes but you can tighten that voltage a little more. Try +0.080v instead of 0.110 I fell asleep after burning 101 DVD's. 26 is not young anymore. The idea is to slowly up the offset to see what the minimum that 4.9 can be ran at. try 0.080v then slowly up it to find stability.


Thanks for your answer. Let's try this from the beginning with different Clock settings.

My goal: Per Core overclock : 46x 45x 45x 44x
I know that I need 1.250V in the BIOS to stabilize all 4 cores at 4.6GHz. After running a stress test I discovered that my max Vcore is 1.272V, under load. So, according to what you wrote earlier, we have:

Vcore - VID = 1.272 - 1.250 = 0.022 at 4.6GHz. So, a positive offset of 0.022.

Questions:
1) Where should I set this in my BIOS? Should I set it where I now have the 0.11 value? So, at the CPU Vcore Offset?
2) Let's see what setting it like this will give me: 1.247V + 0.11V = 1.357V or so...

This means that when I will be on full load, so all my cores will run at 44x, I will use ~1.357V ? At 44x? When for a full load at 46x I just need 1.250V?

Sorry IF I have misunderstood something but I have just followed your advice, the math that you gave me. Am I doing something wrong?

Of course, I can always try this in the BIOS right now and see for myself. Just asking if I might have mistaken something on your equations, though.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes but you can tighten that voltage a little more. Try +0.080v instead of 0.110 I fell asleep after burning 101 DVD's. 26 is not young anymore. The idea is to slowly up the offset to see what the minimum that 4.9 can be ran at. try 0.080v then slowly up it to find stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your answer. Let's try this from the beginning with different Clock settings.
> 
> My goal: Per Core overclock : 46x 45x 45x 44x
> I know that I need 1.250V in the BIOS to stabilize all 4 cores at 4.6GHz. After running a stress test I discovered that my max Vcore is 1.272V, under load. So, according to what you wrote earlier, we have:
> 
> Vcore - VID = 1.272 - 1.250 = 0.022 at 4.6GHz. So, a positive offset of 0.022.
> 
> Questions:
> 1) Where should I set this in my BIOS? Should I set it where I now have the 0.11 value? So, at the CPU Vcore Offset?
> 2) Let's see what setting it like this will give me: 1.247V + 0.11V = 1.357V or so...
> 
> This means that when I will be on full load, so all my cores will run at 44x I will use ~1.357V ? At 44x? When for a full load at 46x I just need 1.250V?
> 
> Sorry IF I have misunderstood something but I have just followed your advice, the math the you gave me. Am I doing something wrong?
Click to expand...

The math I gave you has you subtracting VID from vcore. Like this you can use 1.250v (vcore) - 1.272(VID) = -0.022 so in that case your offset would be a negative. always subtract VID from Vcore. This offset will set vcore to 1.250 through offset and the voltages will be able to power save as well when the cpu doesn't use it all. set the offset as -0.022 then set the clocks per active cores.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Oh man! Tell this to GIGABYTE people, please! Because as it seems they've cut this from the SOC Force... I don't know your experience, but do you happen to know: this feature, is it a BIOS thing or a hardware thing? I mean, is it something simple or something expensive and complicated to implement?


I have no idea, sorry. I came from many years of AMD and never used UEFI board before either. I'm used to select a vcore from drop town table with a few LLC options Along with CnQ enabled for downclocked core/voltage on idle.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> The math I gave you has you subtracting VID from vcore. Like this you can use 1.250v (vcore) - 1.272(VID) = -0.022 so in that case your offset would be a negative. always subtract VID from Vcore. This offset will set vcore to 1.250 through offset and the voltages will be able to power save as well when the cpu doesn't use it all. set the offset as -0.022 then set the clocks per active cores.


Note: In your text above, 1.250 is the value set in the BIOS so that is VID. 1.272V is the max VCore under stress test, so that value is Vcore. This is how it is shown in HWiNFO64.

Okay, so....

I've set in the BIOS the Core clocks at 46x 45x 45x 44x, with a negative offset of -0.022. The results:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Then I've run a bit the stress test at 44x , all cores. This ratio never interested me so I don't know the voltage required, so I've set it at 1.2V, in the BIOS:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







It seems it could pass it.

The conclusion:
The settings the SOC Force can accept, for its so called Adaptive Mode, require the voltage of 4.6GHz to run at 4.4GHz, on full load.... [on this specific example]

Observe the Vcore values on the screenshots, please. The per-core oc asked me for 1.248V max under load to run at 4.4GHz, when for this frequency I most probably need just 1.2V.

Can you imagine to what voltage values this translates when we speak about a 49x 48x 48x 47x per-core oc, when for 4.9 on one core I needed 1.420V in the BIOS of the ASRock board? Because I have never tried one core on the SOC Force. It might ask for less, it might ask for more! For 4.7GHz all cores the GIGA actually asked 0.02V more... Which was a major turn off....

ps: all the previous settings are for testing purposes only, to understand how this "Normal" mode works.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> The math I gave you has you subtracting VID from vcore. Like this you can use 1.250v (vcore) - 1.272(VID) = -0.022 so in that case your offset would be a negative. always subtract VID from Vcore. This offset will set vcore to 1.250 through offset and the voltages will be able to power save as well when the cpu doesn't use it all. set the offset as -0.022 then set the clocks per active cores.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so....
> 
> I've set in the BIOS the Core clocks at 46x 45x 45x 44x, with a negative offset of -0.022. The results:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I've run a bit the stress test at 44x , all cores. This ratio never interested me so I don't know the voltage required, so I've set it at 1.2V, in the BIOS:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems it could pass it.
> 
> The conclusion:
> The settings the SOC Force can accept, for its so called Adaptive Mode, require the voltage of 4.6GHz to run at 4.4GHz, on full load....
> 
> Observe the Vcore values on the screenshots, please. The per-core oc asked me for 1.248V max under load to run at 4.4GHz, when for this I most probably need just 1.2V.
> 
> Can you imagine to what voltage values this translates when we speak about a 49x 48x 48x 47x per-core oc, when for 4.9 on one core I needed 1.420V in the BIOS of the ASRock board? Because I have never tried one core on the SOC Force. It might ask for less, it might ask for more! For 4.7GHz all cores the GIGA actually asked 0.02V more...
Click to expand...

most cpu's that achieve 4.9GHz- 5GHz are using 1.360v to 1.1.440v and this chip will look to be about the same. Haswell scales badly after 4.8GHz


----------



## M3TAl

What's the usual for 4.8? I did a CInebench R15 about an hour ago and for fun 5 min of XTU, obviously not a true amount of stress testing but I was just benching...

It did all that with a random voltage of 1.25 in BIOS under load was 1.272V. Cache was on auto and 42 multi. Randomly did 1.9V on VCCIN. So far I've never had a single crash, freeze, BSOD or anything on any of the clocks or voltages all weekend lol...

This is like a cakewalk, it's too easy so far.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> most cpu's that achieve 4.9GHz- 5GHz are using 1.360v to 1.1.440v and this chip will look to be about the same. Haswell scales badly after 4.8GHz


Yeah, might be so, anyway, thanks for your help man!









A few more comments, before going to sleep...

I don't mind the purchase of the SOC Force, you know? It's just that I was expecting that an overclocking oriented board would offer all the possible features of overclocking, you know?








Look at the man's above board, the MSI, also an o/c board, doesn't it offer this feature? So why not, the GIGA, yeah?

Also, you said to me that the SOC Force is not for the average user and that there's no "normal" one... Go on their site, man, and tell me: where do they write "You average man do NOT purchase this board of ours"...?

Anyway, no worries









I'll keep them both and I will use each, every 6-8 months, or whenever I get bored from one I'll use the other.. Still, no one told me IF this Adaptive value thing is something simple, a BIOS upgrade, or if it's hardware related = not possible anymore.

Anyway, have a good day or night - over and out.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What's the usual for 4.8? I did a CInebench R15 about an hour ago and for fun 5 min of XTU, obviously not a true amount of stress testing but I was just benching...
> 
> It did all that with a random voltage of 1.25 in BIOS under load was 1.272V. Cache was on auto and 42 multi. Randomly did 1.9V on VCCIN. So far I've never had a single crash, freeze, BSOD or anything on any of the clocks or voltages all weekend lol...
> 
> This is like a cakewalk, it's too easy so far.


4.8 is usually around 1.290v- 1.320v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> most cpu's that achieve 4.9GHz- 5GHz are using 1.360v to 1.1.440v and this chip will look to be about the same. Haswell scales badly after 4.8GHz
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, might be so, anyway, thanks for your help man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more comments, before going to sleep...
> 
> I don't mind the purchase of the SOC Force, you know? It's just that I was expecting that an overclocking oriented board would offer all the possible features of overclocking, you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the man's above board, the MSI, also an o/c board, doesn't it offer this feature? So why not, the GIGA, yeah?
> 
> Also, you said to me that the SOC Force is not for the average user and that there's no "normal" one... Go on their site, man, and tell me: where do they write "You average man do NOT purchase this board of ours"...?
> 
> Anyway, no worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep them both and I will use each, every 6-8 months, or whenever I get bored from one I'll use the other.. Still, no one told me IF this Adaptive value thing is something simple, a BIOS upgrade, or if it's hardware related = not possible anymore.
> 
> Anyway, have a good day or night - over and out.
Click to expand...

I stated that Gigabyte likes to get to the point. They sdon't use adaptive because its unneccsary and costs money to put it in. To bring the quality boards that they sell at the decent price they sell for they cut costs everywhere. This means ANYWHERE they can cut a cost they will.
Quote:


> where do they write "You average man do NOT purchase this board of ours"...?


This statement search of yours is kinda dumb because of the fact that no manufacturer will tell you not to buy their boards. Its common sense when researching a suitable motherboard to purchase that One makes sure it has all features you need. In every thread about a product you will see that their Are general uses for certain boards. Then you will see smaller discussions on getting the best out of the boards. This is what will tell you about a product before you buy it. You could have asked a owner as well. You can also get the most out of that board by joining those conversations. I always go bigger than the Soc force though as that board is not enough features for me. Either way is a good price conservative board. Its lacks in features so that if you torch it or freeze it too much it won't be too expensive to get another one.


----------



## M3TAl

Broke 1000+ in Cinebench R15 guys and with a vcore of somewhere around 1.3V lol. This chip... it's too good.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores/770#post_23217407


----------



## jonu

I'll have myself a G3258 by the end of the week along with a few other goodies







Not going to get a chance to Overclock it right away, but rest assured it will get there eventually


----------



## yawa

Hey guys. So I haven't really checked this thread in awhile, but before I go back to check the 500+pages I missed, I might as well try to save myself some time and check in and ask...

Did we make any progress on getting these things past the 4.6 - 4.7 Ghz thresholds? Was there a trick we were missing? A setting we ignored? Or is it, much like the 4770k, just the luck of the batch number lottery and the golden chip only syndrome?

Before I went on sabbatical from overclocking, I remember there being huge "hitting a wall" issues with the majority of these chips that even delidding failed to address properly and a lot of people having to use absurd voltages to get past 4.6 Ghz (mine won't even boot at 4.7 Ghz unless I put it at 1.45 volts, and even my generous two radiator custom loop has issues handling those temps), and many of us early adopters stuck with L3 chips were lucky to match the turbo clocks on all four cores, much get close to 5.0 Ghz

Nonetheless, I realize OCing is always luck based, I guess I'm just hoping there was some truth to "If you can't 5.0 Ghz with these chips, you're doing it wrong!" Intel promo guy from Computex.

Thanks in advance, and gratz to all those who did hit, or break the 5 Ghz ceiling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Broke 1000+ in Cinebench R15 guys and with a vcore of somewhere around 1.3V lol. This chip... it's too good.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores/770#post_23217407


Lawls well at least this partially answered my question, a few posts up. Gratz man


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Hey guys. So I haven't really checked this thread in awhile, but before I go back to check the 500+pages I missed, I might as well try to save myself some time and check in and ask...
> 
> Did we make any progress on getting these things past the 4.6 - 4.7 Ghz thresholds? Was there a trick we were missing? A setting we ignored? Or is it, much like the 4770k, just the luck of the batch number lottery and the golden chip only syndrome?
> 
> Before I went on sabbatical from overclocking, I remember there being huge "hitting a wall" issues with the majority of these chips that even delidding failed to address properly and a lot of people having to use absurd voltages to get past 4.6 Ghz (mine won't even boot at 4.7 Ghz unless I put it at 1.45 volts, and even my generous two radiator custom loop has issues handling those temps), and many of us early adopters stuck with L3 chips were lucky to match the turbo clocks on all four cores, much get close to 5.0 Ghz
> 
> Nonetheless, I realize OCing is always luck based, I guess I'm just hoping there was some truth to "If you can't 5.0 Ghz with these chips, you're doing it wrong!" Intel promo guy from Computex.
> 
> Thanks in advance, and gratz to all those who did hit, or break the 5 Ghz ceiling.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Broke 1000+ in Cinebench R15 guys and with a vcore of somewhere around 1.3V lol. This chip... it's too good.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores/770#post_23217407
> 
> 
> 
> Lawls well at least this partially answered my question, a few posts up. Gratz man
Click to expand...

lol me and him got the same batch so We cant speak for the other chips but we think it was something in the rev. as we all know early adopters of tech get shafted.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What's the usual for 4.8? I did a CInebench R15 about an hour ago and for fun 5 min of XTU, obviously not a true amount of stress testing but I was just benching...
> 
> It did all that with a random voltage of 1.25 in BIOS under load was 1.272V. Cache was on auto and 42 multi. Randomly did 1.9V on VCCIN. So far I've never had a single crash, freeze, BSOD or anything on any of the clocks or voltages all weekend lol...
> 
> This is like a cakewalk, it's too easy so far.


Sounds about like mine, which does 4.8 at 1.24V. So much better than my 4770K. . Mine's a X438 batch, which is the first X batch I've seen.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Sounds about like mine, which does 4.8 at 1.24V. So much better than my 4770K. . Mine's a X438 batch, which is the first X batch I've seen.


Good chip.
How much further can you push it.?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Sounds about like mine, which does 4.8 at 1.24V. So much better than my 4770K. . Mine's a X438 batch, which is the first X batch I've seen.


Refresh my memory, what does the X mean?

Bed time, got to get up 5am and drive to Huntsville for another week of work







.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Refresh my memory, what does the X mean?
> 
> Bed time, got to get up 5am and drive to Huntsville for another week of work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Vietnam.


----------



## mav451

Interesting bit about the X batch. Gotta get that charted Forceman.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Good chip.
> How much further can you push it.?


Haven't had much time to mess with it yet. Passed Cinebench at 4.9 but my first tries at 5.0 failed.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Haven't had much time to mess with it yet. Passed Cinebench at 4.9 but my first tries at 5.0 failed.


Okay.
You should be able to get 5Ghz as you have quite some voltage room to spare.
Keep pushing.


----------



## Wezzor

Which program are you guys talking about when you mention x264 stress test? Is it Cinebench?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Which program are you guys talking about when you mention x264 stress test? Is it Cinebench?


No. Please, read this post.


----------



## Sharchaster

First Hello everyone, Glad I finally found this thread!

I'm considering to upgrade my Ivy 3570K to this one, and of course along with the motherboard....

My question is,

*the average overclock for most users?* I've heard that this processor is able to run 4.4 Ghz (turbo) even with stock voltage? true or not? 4.0 Ghz at stock is quite impressive I think, considering most of intel cpu frequencies are below 3.8 Ghz at stock....

thanks before


----------



## opt33

average overclock is 4.6 to 4.7. All will do 4.4 since chip turbos to 4.4 and dont have to raise vcore for it on ones that I have seen, though possible.

Mine will do cinbench at 5.1 no problem, and x264 and xtu at 5ghz, but max 24/7 stable is 4.8, though I use 4.7 since prime stable and has never crashed on that setting...and I can load software, backup os etc on that setting without worrying about file corruption.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> No. Please, read this post.


Thank you.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> First Hello everyone, Glad I finally found this thread!
> 
> I'm considering to upgrade my Ivy 3570K to this one, and of course along with the motherboard....
> 
> My question is,
> 
> *the average overclock for most users?* I've heard that this processor is able to run 4.4 Ghz (turbo) even with stock voltage? true or not? 4.0 Ghz at stock is quite impressive I think, considering most of intel cpu frequencies are below 3.8 Ghz at stock....
> 
> thanks before


I agree that the average overclock is 4.6 to 4.7 GHz. My chip cannot stabilize at 4.8, no matter what I did. I have tried in two different motherboards , please see my rig in my signature.

My stock voltage, meaning the voltage at 4.0GHz is 1.050V, approx. - do not recall exactly - long time since I've checked.
With Turbo enabled, so at 4.4GHz my "stock Turbo" voltage is 1.247V.

All the values taken from my BIOS.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> average overclock is 4.6 to 4.7. All will do 4.4 since chip turbos to 4.4 and dont have to raise vcore for it on ones that I have seen, though possible.
> 
> Mine will do cinbench at 5.1 no problem, and x264 and xtu at 5ghz, but max 24/7 stable is 4.8, though I use 4.7 since prime stable and has never crashed on that setting...and I can load software, backup os etc on that setting without worrying about file corruption.


wow, ok....will be back If I have the question again, thanks bro...tempting...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I agree that the average overclock is 4.6 to 4.7 GHz. My chip cannot stabilize at 4.8, no matter what I did. I have tried in two different motherboards , please see my rig in my signature.
> 
> My stock voltage, meaning the voltage at 4.0GHz is 1.050V, approx. - do not recall exactly - long time since I've checked.
> With Turbo enabled, so at 4.4GHz my "stock Turbo" voltage is 1.247V.
> 
> All the values taken from my BIOS.


great answer bro....








that voltage is impressive for 4.0 Ghz, but quite high with "stock turbo" enabled....my biggest concern is about heat problems... I have H100 Cooler on my system, btw...


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> wow, ok....will be back If I have the question again, thanks bro...tempting...
> great answer bro....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that voltage is impressive for 4.0 Ghz, but quite high with "stock turbo" enabled....my biggest concern is about heat problems... I have H100 Cooler on my system, btw...


Thank you , man









My stock voltage, so at 4.0GHz, is just average, I would say... The golden chips usually have a stock VID (voltage) of around 1.0V, or even a tiny bit less. As for my system's voltage at 4.4GHz, so the 1.247V value, I tend to agree that maybe it is a little bit higher than required. But then again systems on Auto are usually...generous...

I need to change motherboards now. Back in 10 hours or tomorrow.

Good luck!


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> First Hello everyone, Glad I finally found this thread!
> 
> I'm considering to upgrade my Ivy 3570K to this one, and of course along with the motherboard....
> 
> My question is,
> 
> *the average overclock for most users?* I've heard that this processor is able to run 4.4 Ghz (turbo) even with stock voltage? true or not? 4.0 Ghz at stock is quite impressive I think, considering most of intel cpu frequencies are below 3.8 Ghz at stock....
> 
> thanks before


Which CPU do you mean? 4690K or 4790K, if you're going to upgrade to a 4690K from a good overclocking 3570K it's not worth it. But judging from your sig your 3570K isn't a very good overclocker?


----------



## DarthBaggins

By the clock numbers sounds like he's looking into the 4790k, so far the average seems to be around 4.6-4.7 on a good OC


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Which CPU do you mean? 4690K or 4790K, if you're going to upgrade to a 4690K from a good overclocking 3570K it's not worth it. But judging from your sig your 3570K isn't a very good overclocker?


I meant 4790K....
My 3570K is pretty poor overclocker....*4.2-4.5 Ghz I need to bump the voltage into 1.25 Volt or more* ( I forget about that )....but for 4.0 Ghz I only need 1.075 Volt and with more settings (like SA, IO Voltage, bla bla bla because I overclock my RAM into 2133 Mhz, too)....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> By the clock numbers sounds like he's looking into the 4790k, so far the average seems to be around 4.6-4.7 on a good OC


This


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> I meant 4790K....
> My 3570K is pretty poor overclocker....*4.2-4.5 Ghz I need to bump the voltage into 1.25 Volt or more* ( I forget about that )....but for 4.0 Ghz I only need 1.075 Volt and with more settings (like SA, IO Voltage, bla bla bla because I overclock my RAM into 2133 Mhz, too)....
> This


Right right, but 1.25volt is still very low. I do think that there is little benefit going from an i5 to an i7 for gaming, even if its a generational gap. I think just push your i5 a bit harder, give it 1.3V and you might get a solid 5GHz if you're lucky


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Right right, but 1.25volt is still very low. I do think that there is little benefit going from an i5 to an i7 for gaming, even if its a generational gap. I think just push your i5 a bit harder, give it 1.3V and you might get a solid 5GHz if you're lucky


5 Ghz is impossible to reach, because of the cooling solution, and my room temperature is far from good...
1.25 Volt is very low? I think it's high for i5 Ivy...??? If it's very low, then I will push it to get stable 4.5 Ghz....sigh I forget about the settings, though....need a bit of research again I think...
Because I don't want my component to run at stock if the cooling solution is good....it's not my style...tbh...

And I don't know why, my i5 now is run a bit hotter then the first time I buy and Install it...so get a bit scared if I bump the voltage too much....


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> I meant 4790K....
> My 3570K is pretty poor overclocker....*4.2-4.5 Ghz I need to bump the voltage into 1.25 Volt or more* ( I forget about that )....but for 4.0 Ghz I only need 1.075 Volt and with more settings (like SA, IO Voltage, bla bla bla because I overclock my RAM into 2133 Mhz, too)....
> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right right, but 1.25volt is still very low. I do think that there is little benefit going from an i5 to an i7 for gaming, even if its a generational gap. I think just push your i5 a bit harder, give it 1.3V and you might get a solid 5GHz if you're lucky
Click to expand...

not true he will notice the differehnce from that upgrade. I noticed one and i came from a 3770k. and from before the 770k i had the 3570k trust me on this they may say it but its much better to have the power of the i7. http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-vs-Intel-Core-i5-3570K reference Games like Battlefield 4 will benefit but the main reason I encourage the upgade is because of the overall system boost you will have. You will be able to run this for quite some time without needing a upgrade however at the same time you should wait because Intel will be releasing a new architecture soon. Broadwell and Skylake both are supposed to drop next year.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not true he will notice the differehnce from that upgrade. I noticed one and i came from a 3770k


you are very sensitive then. Unless i run a benchmark I cannot tell the difference in my 4670k 4.2ghz and my 4790k 4.7.

Even using handbrake the i5 keeps pace. I cannot even tell the i7 is faster unless i use quality settings that are not practical.

At that point its just a benchmark to create a difference. I used to make sure to always use the i7 converting video but it does NOT even save the time added to move the files back over to the server.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not true he will notice the differehnce from that upgrade. I noticed one and i came from a 3770k. and from before the 770k i had the 3570k trust me on this they may say it but its much better to have the power of the i7. http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-vs-Intel-Core-i5-3570K reference Games like Battlefield 4 will benefit but the main reason I encourage the upgade is because of the overall system boost you will have. You will be able to run this for quite some time without needing a upgrade however at the same time you should wait because Intel will be releasing a new architecture soon. Broadwell and Skylake both are supposed to drop next year.


Not interest on Broadwell, but I'll wait for Skylake....I hope skylake will be release on Q4 2015, lol....


----------



## M3TAl

W
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Haven't had much time to mess with it yet. Passed Cinebench at 4.9 but my first tries at 5.0 failed.


Where are your cinebench scores in the bench thread? I want to see you beat me. It will give me incentive to push my chip more this weekend.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I agree that the average overclock is 4.6 to 4.7 GHz. My chip cannot stabilize at 4.8, no matter what I did. I have tried in two different motherboards , please see my rig in my signature.
> 
> My stock voltage, meaning the voltage at 4.0GHz is 1.050V, approx. - do not recall exactly - long time since I've checked.
> With Turbo enabled, so at 4.4GHz my "stock Turbo" voltage is 1.247V.
> 
> All the values taken from my BIOS.


Think mine is 4ghz 1.048v 4.4ghz 1.15v or so.

Sorry if this was a double post, on my phone.


----------



## Sharchaster

What are the best price/performance motherboard for an i7 4790K? At least have a lot of option to tweak this things.







....my old motherboard and CPU are sold, and I want to upgrade those 2 things tommorow....need quick help...


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> First Hello everyone, Glad I finally found this thread!
> 
> I'm considering to upgrade my Ivy 3570K to this one, and of course along with the motherboard....
> 
> My question is,
> 
> *the average overclock for most users?* I've heard that this processor is able to run 4.4 Ghz (turbo) even with stock voltage? true or not? 4.0 Ghz at stock is quite impressive I think, considering most of intel cpu frequencies are below 3.8 Ghz at stock....
> 
> thanks before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that the average overclock is 4.6 to 4.7 GHz. My chip cannot stabilize at 4.8, no matter what I did. I have tried in two different motherboards , please see my rig in my signature.
> 
> My stock voltage, meaning the voltage at 4.0GHz is 1.050V, approx. - do not recall exactly - long time since I've checked.
> With Turbo enabled, so at 4.4GHz my "stock Turbo" voltage is 1.247V.
> 
> All the values taken from my BIOS.
Click to expand...

There is a very slim chance your stock Turbo voltage is 1.247V.

How did you measure it.??


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Where are your cinebench scores in the bench thread? I want to see you beat me. It will give me incentive to push my chip more this weekend.


My RAM is too slow. At 50/44 I only scored a 992. Need to see if I can get it to complete with the RAM at CAS 8 maybe, instead of 9.

I need to find some more time to play with it. I keep getting 101 errors at 5.1. Plus my test hard drive is my only non-SSD and it's so slow on reboots that it makes me want to punch a baby,


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Think mine is 4ghz 1.048v 4.4ghz 1.15v or so.
> 
> Sorry if this was a double post, on my phone.


Since you've mentioned your voltages, and just out of curiosity, I've tried it, too. It handled the x264 :


Still on the SOC Force, tomorrow I'll change to my ASRock board.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> There is a very slim chance your stock Turbo voltage is 1.247V.
> 
> How did you measure it.??


I've loaded Optimized Defaults and rebooted.
Back in the BIOS, here is what it shows:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> There is a very slim chance your stock Turbo voltage is 1.247V.
> 
> How did you measure it.??
> 
> 
> 
> I've loaded Optimized Defaults and rebooted.
> Back in the BIOS, here is what it shows:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

As I thought.
That is not how you do it.

You load optimized defaults & then just set the CPU Vcore to Manual.

Reboot & then look at the voltage by default in either the BIOS or CPUZ in Windows.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> As I thought.
> That is not how you do it.
> 
> You load optimized defaults & then just set the CPU Vcore to Manual.
> 
> Reboot & then look at the voltage by default in either the BIOS or CPUZ in Windows.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> As I thought.
> That is not how you do it.
> 
> You load optimized defaults & then just set the CPU Vcore to Manual.
> 
> Reboot & then look at the voltage by default in either the BIOS or CPUZ in Windows.
Click to expand...

Set to Normal.
Apply & Reboot.
Then check.
Don't have a Gigabyte Mobo. But that is how I measure on my Asus.


----------



## electro2u




----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Set to Normal.
> Apply & Reboot.
> Then check.
> Don't have a Gigabyte Mobo. But that is how I measure on my Asus.
> 
> 
> 
> "Normal" on my Gigabyte SOC Force means "Adaptive". I've set it though, just out of curiosity, and the result is exactly the same: Vcore = 1.247V in the BIOS.
> 
> Besides that, I do not recall ever asking your help on how to find my "stock Turbo" voltage, or your opinion about it. So, before disrespecting a member of this forum by assuming he doesn't know what he is doing, please get your facts right and be sure you personally know what you are talking about - in this case, a Gigabyte motherboard.
> 
> I would ignore you completely but I thought to post a couple of screenshots from the SOC Force's BIOS for the other members, since tomorrow I'm changing to my ASRock.
> 
> Goodbye
Click to expand...

My intention wasn't to insult you.
I have seen that mistake made before that is why made the assumption.
Sorry I was wrong.

I had a brief experience with the Z97 SOC.
Used it for a competition for a few weeks but that involved more UnderClocking than OverClocking.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> My intention wasn't to insult you.
> I have seen that mistake made before that is why made the assumption.
> Sorry I was wrong.
> 
> I had a brief experience with the Z97 SOC.
> Used it for a competition for a few weeks but that involved more UnderClocking than OverClocking.


Okay, please accept my apologies then! This is written speech and in a foreign, to many of us, language. I am sorry.

I will risk a bit of sarcasm: I believe I understand you when you say that you've used that GIGA for...underclocking! It is the reason, among others, tomorrow morning I am back on my ("modest") ASRock. To find the piece of my mind...

Good luck to you!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> My intention wasn't to insult you.
> I have seen that mistake made before that is why made the assumption.
> Sorry I was wrong.
> 
> I had a brief experience with the Z97 SOC.
> Used it for a competition for a few weeks but that involved more UnderClocking than OverClocking.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, please accept my apologies then! This is written speech and in a foreign, to many of us, language. I am sorry.
> 
> I will risk a bit of sarcasm: I believe I understand you when you say that you've used that GIGA for...underclocking! It is the reason, among others, tomorrow morning I am back on my ("modest") ASRock. To find the piece of my mind...
> 
> Good luck to you!
Click to expand...

No worries.
I think I could have used better choice of words in my initial posts.

Ya. Gigabyte could use a little bit of work on their BIOS side if things.
ASRock is the preferred brand of MOBOs for extreme overclockers, since it is usually the best for memory overclocking.
That changed a bit with the launch of Gigabyte's SOC FORCE LN2, but not everyone can get that board so...

Peace.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> 5 Ghz is impossible to reach, because of the cooling solution, and my room temperature is far from good...
> 1.25 Volt is very low? I think it's high for i5 Ivy...??? If it's very low, then I will push it to get stable 4.5 Ghz....sigh I forget about the settings, though....need a bit of research again I think...
> Because I don't want my component to run at stock if the cooling solution is good....it's not my style...tbh...
> 
> And I don't know why, my i5 now is run a bit hotter then the first time I buy and Install it...so get a bit scared if I bump the voltage too much....


Umm I think it's better to just push the 3570K harder, 1.25V is low. Go for 1.3V and see what clocks you got, also what's the cooler?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not true he will notice the differehnce from that upgrade. I noticed one and i came from a 3770k. and from before the 770k i had the 3570k trust me on this they may say it but its much better to have the power of the i7. http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-vs-Intel-Core-i5-3570K reference Games like Battlefield 4 will benefit but the main reason I encourage the upgade is because of the overall system boost you will have. You will be able to run this for quite some time without needing a upgrade however at the same time you should wait because Intel will be releasing a new architecture soon. Broadwell and Skylake both are supposed to drop next year.


For serious heacy tasks like video rendering you can feel a difference between i5 and i7 but for games it's really the same even the i5 pulling ahead sometimes. Also difference between Ivy and Haswell are minor and a high clocked 3570K would be on par with a high clocked Haswell too or if the Haswell was faster only by a FPS.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> My RAM is too slow. At 50/44 I only scored a 992. Need to see if I can get it to complete with the RAM at CAS 8 maybe, instead of 9.
> 
> I need to find some more time to play with it. I keep getting 101 errors at 5.1. Plus my test hard drive is my only non-SSD and it's so slow on reboots that it makes me want to punch a baby,


What's your Ram running at? Mine was only at 1866 8-8-8-24. A lot of people push high MHz but honestly 1866 has never held me back much, at least not in Cinebench.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Ahh welp, sorry my last reply was very late. I just got the email, but it seems you've already upgraded it. Well good luck getting a good chip then!


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I agree that the average overclock is 4.6 to 4.7 GHz..


4.6-4.7 on a 4790k? That's what the 4690k gets.

For all the talk of silicon lottery, there seems to be pretty good consistency. The three 4690k chips listed in the spreadsheet have very similar numbers to each other at 4.6 ghz/1.28V, which is almost exactly what I get. There is a bit of voltage headroom to go to 4.7 (over 1.38V for me), but it's such a big voltage jump that 4.8 is almost certainly above safe voltage even without thermal limitations.

In short, what I have seen is that 1.2V will get you very high. Once you start needing higher voltage each extra multiplier needs a LOT of extra voltage. So there's very little wiggle room in the overclock and not very much (1 multiplier, 2 at most) to be gained from high-end cooling.


----------



## Hunched

I've been having BSOD's with my 4690k at 4.5ghz and recently found what I believe to be the issue while stress testing at 4.4ghz, but am unsure how to fix it.
I've stress tested my 4690k at 4.5ghz for endless hours, it rarely fails, just recently it took over 15 hours to fail the test, and fails about a couple times a week in regular use.
I've never been able to find anything abnormal in HWinfo and have read all guides and followed everything extensively, until I tested at 4.4ghz for the hell of it and found something odd.

It took many hours, but at one point during the test my Core Clock went from 4400mhz to 4438mhz, and my Uncore Clock bumped up too. I can't remember which, but either my Bus Clock or PCIe clock maxed at 100.7mhz instead of it's 100mhz.
It seems very likely to me this was happening at 4500mhz, bumping it to 4525mhz+ which was just enough to cause a BSOD due to a lack of voltage, which would explain why I'm never able to see any abnormalities in HWinfo, it crashes before I can see anything.
At 4.4ghz however, using the voltage I had for 4.5ghz, the bump isn't enough to cause a BSOD.

So how do I fix this? I have no idea why my PC decides once every 5-10 hours, or even sometimes only a couple times a week it decides to do this.
As far as I know, I have everything set correctly in the BIOS, I cannot find or think of any other cause that would be creating my BSODs.
Here are my BIOS settings, choosing "Optimized Defaults" and proceeding "Save & Exit" will (should) show a list of everything I've changed, with all my current settings on the left.




Stupidly, I forgot to take a screenshot of HWinfo showing what I'm describing, so I'm going to stress test for 24 hours and hope it happens at some point during that period, if so I'll post the screenshot here.
Is this a hardware issue or is it something I can take care of in the BIOS? My Core Clock and Uncore Clock shouldn't be going 25mhz+ over what I set them at, I don't know what to do if it doesn't want to listen.

I could leave it at 4.4ghz and have the voltage higher than it needs to be to compensate for these infrequent random core clock boosts, well, I'd have to unless I want BSOD's from a lack of voltage.
Please help. This problem seems hard to find information on, or I don't know how to Google.
Thanks if you have anything to contribute, you could greatly benefit a stranger's sanity.

4690k + Asus Z97-A


----------



## benjamen50

Have you tried manually setting the base clock to 100.00 MHz?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Have you tried manually setting the base clock to 100.00 MHz?



I think, it's at 100mhz 99.99% of the time, but when that 0.01% strikes I get a BSOD

For what it's worth, CPU-Z reports it as 99.98mhz at all times despite the BIOS and HWinfo always saying 100mhz, except for the .01% when it hits 100.7mhz

CPU-Z also says my Core Clock is 4398.97 instead of the 4400mhz it should be from BIOS. Being a bit under doesn't hurt though, occasionally jumping 25mhz+ over what I set my Core Clock at does.


----------



## Forceman

It's quite possible that 100.7 is a measurement glitch, and not an actual change to the BCLK. I've had HWInfo show my BCLK as 200+ before, for just an instant. Your instability may be just that, instability, and not anything caused by the BCLK. I'm skeptical that the BCLK has much unintentional variation at all.


----------



## Sharchaster

Downclock the base clock into 99,98 Mhz...it works on my Z77 Mpower (back into 100.00 Mhz)....if I kept the 100.0 Mhz frequencies, it will bump into 100.51..which in few hours (sometimes only a few minutes) made my system got BSOD.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It's quite possible that 100.7 is a measurement glitch, and not an actual change to the BCLK. I've had HWInfo show my BCLK as 200+ before, for just an instant. Your instability may be just that, instability, and not anything caused by the BCLK. I'm skeptical that the BCLK has much unintentional variation at all.


I don't see how anyone could explain why I never see a max of 100.7mhz at 4.5ghz, but at 4.4ghz I do see 100.7mhz and don't get BSOD's.
If it was a measurement glitch, it doesn't make sense why I would never see it at 4.5ghz but see it at 4.4ghz.

That in my mind confirms that it's causing the BSOD's.
I never see 100.7mhz at 4.5ghz because it crashes the second it happens, as the voltage becomes is too low for the higher frequency it just became, no way that's all coincidence.

I just don't know how to fix it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Downclock the base clock into 99,98 Mhz...it works on my Z77 Mpower (back into 100.00 Mhz)....if I kept the 100.0 Mhz frequencies, it will bump into 100.51..which in few hours (sometimes only a few minutes) made my system got BSOD.


Will try, seems to make sense, and it is what CPU-Z is already saying it is anyway.
Will report back quite a while later, it will take many hours, possibly days to tell if it actually changed anything or not.

Though already have a possible issue, I can't set it to exactly 99.98mhz, 99.9mhz is as close as I can get
Which makes CPU-Z now say it's 99.87mhz with 99.9 in BIOS from 99.98mhz at 100.0 in BIOS


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I don't see how anyone could explain why I never see a max of 100.7mhz at 4.5ghz, but at 4.4ghz I do see 100.7mhz and don't get BSOD's.
> If it was a measurement glitch, it doesn't make sense why I would never see it at 4.5ghz but see it at 4.4ghz.
> 
> That in my mind confirms that it's causing the BSOD's.
> I never see 100.7mhz at 4.5ghz because it crashes the second it happens, as the voltage becomes is too low for the higher frequency it just became, no way that's all coincidence.
> 
> I just don't know how to fix it.
> Will try, seems to make sense, and it is what CPU-Z is already saying it is anyway.
> Will report back quite a while later, it will take many hours, possibly days to tell if it actually changed anything or not.
> 
> Though already have a possible issue, I can't set it to exactly 99.98mhz, 99.9mhz is as close as I can get
> Which makes CPU-Z now say it's 99.87mhz with 99.9 in BIOS from 99.98mhz at 100.0 in BIOS


All I'm saying is that HWInfo isn't 100% accurate. It's possible that's the cause, but if you are so close to the stability limit that 25MHz is sending you into an immediate BSOD, you might want to consider upping the voltage anyway.



I really doubt I had a 10 GHz processor at some point.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> All I'm saying is that HWInfo isn't 100% accurate. It's possible that's the cause, but if you are so close to the stability limit that 25MHz is sending you into an immediate BSOD, you might want to consider upping the voltage anyway.
> 
> I really doubt I had a 10 GHz processor at some point.


I understand what you're saying, but under my circumstances it seems to be correct. I lowered BCLK and am stress testing now, and if that fixes the issue, I know it was that.
It kinda annoys me that I can only adjust to the first decimal in the BIOS, I'd like 99.98 as CPU-Z reports even when it's set to 100.0 in the BIOS, but I can only adjust in increments of 0.1

I'm being generous with 25mhz, at 4400mhz it went up to 4438mhz, at least it reports that.
At 4500mhz, it is probably jumping to 4550mhz or more.
Point is, in the endless hours of stress testing at 4500mhz, it's never went above 4501mhz, and I BSOD at 4.5
Then at 4.4ghz, within hours it says 4438mhz, and I don't get any BSODs. I didn't lower the voltage when I lowered to 4.4ghz
So it seems like I'm stable at 4500mhz but not at whatever it's rarely bumping to higher than that which I never get to see. If it actually stayed at 4500mhz I'm sure I wouldn't be having an issue.

What are the negative effects I could experience by lowering BCLK to 99mhz as I can't lower it just .02mhz? CPU is 4495mhz and RAM is 799mhz now in CPU-Z instead of 800mhz, is that all?

It seems like my options are lower BCLK lower than I'd like, or have voltage higher than I'd like to not BSOD for the millisecond it decides to bump up 25mhz or 50mhz or whatever once every few days or less.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What's your Ram running at? Mine was only at 1866 8-8-8-24. A lot of people push high MHz but honestly 1866 has never held me back much, at least not in Cinebench.


It's 1866 CAS 9, but I can't get it to boot at CAS 8 without pushing the voltage higher than I want to (I tried 1.6 with no luck). I can score 997 in Cinebench at 50/44/1.35V, but I get consistent 101 (Clock Watchdog) errors at 51 even with higher than I like voltages. So I'll be happy at 48/44 at 1.25V I guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I understand what you're saying, but under my circumstances it seems to be correct. I lowered BCLK and am stress testing now, and if that fixes the issue, I know it was that.
> It kinda annoys me that I can only adjust to the first decimal in the BIOS, I'd like 99.98 as CPU-Z reports even when it's set to 100.0 in the BIOS, but I can only adjust in increments of 0.1
> 
> I'm being generous with 25mhz, at 4400mhz it went up to 4438mhz, at least it reports that.
> At 4500mhz, it is probably jumping to 4550mhz or more.
> Point is, in the endless hours of stress testing at 4500mhz, it's never went above 4501mhz, and I BSOD at 4.5
> Then at 4.4ghz, within hours it says 4438mhz, and I don't get any BSODs. I didn't lower the voltage when I lowered to 4.4ghz
> So it seems like I'm stable at 4500mhz but not at whatever it's rarely bumping to higher than that which I never get to see. If it actually stayed at 4500mhz I'm sure I wouldn't be having an issue.
> 
> What are the negative effects I could experience by lowering BCLK to 99mhz as I can't lower it just .02mhz? CPU is 4495mhz and RAM is 799mhz now in CPU-Z instead of 800mhz, is that all?
> 
> It seems like my options are lower BCLK lower than I'd like, or have voltage higher than I'd like to not BSOD for the millisecond it decides to bump up 25mhz or 50mhz or whatever once every few days or less.


No downside to running it at 99, except the slight loss of performance, which is negligible at best. Does your board have an option to disable spread spectrum?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It's 1866 CAS 9, but I can't get it to boot at CAS 8 without pushing the voltage higher than I want to (I tried 1.6 with no luck). I can score 997 in Cinebench at 50/44/1.35V, but I get consistent 101 (Clock Watchdog) errors at 51 even with higher than I like voltages. So I'll be happy at 48/44 at 1.25V I guess.
> No downside to running it at 99, except the slight loss of performance, which is negligible at best. Does your board have an option to disable spread spectrum?


I assume you're also running it with real time priority and safe mode or diagnostic startup? That will always get you some more points. I only lose like 3-4 points going from 8-8-8 to 9-9-9.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> No downside to running it at 99, except the slight loss of performance, which is negligible at best. Does your board have an option to disable spread spectrum?


Yes it does, it's on Auto, could it be causing this?
There's also a VRM Spread Spectrum which is disabled.

Other options I have involving BCLK are CPU Strap, PLL Selection, Filter PLL, and Initial BCLK Frequency. I haven't touched any of those.

I feel like I should mention, during stress tests the Core Clock, Uncore Clock, Bus Speed (in CPU-Z anyway), and Vcore's all fluctuate, but it's all very very small changes. Besides that time it jumped 25mhz+ of course.

Since you say the only downside to running BCLK at 99.90mhz is a very minute performance loss, I'll probably keep this if it works, helps another user said they solved their issue by doing the exact thing.
I only lose 5mhz on Core and Uncore and 1mhz or less in a few other areas as far as I can see, and as long as it doesn't make anything behave weirdly this seems like a nice solution.

If you think CPU Spread Spectrum or anything else would fix it, I'm willing to try.
I did look up in the past as to why CPU-Z reported my Bus Speed as 99.98 instead of 100.00 and I did find people saying it was an issue with Spread Spectrum, but adjusting it didn't work for me, and many were saying 99.98 was normal and fine, and only something you need to fix if you're OCD or a perfectionist. Don't know if it would do anything from stopping it bumping to 100.7, wasn't aware of this issue then.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I assume you're also running it with real time priority and safe mode or diagnostic startup? That will always get you some more points. I only lose like 3-4 points going from 8-8-8 to 9-9-9.


Actually, no. I never messed with it that much. I ran it on high priority with 50/44 and scored 1008, I got 1009 with 50/45 but didn't screenshot it and the next time I ran it it was lower.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Yes it does, it's on Auto, could it be causing this?
> There's also a VRM Spread Spectrum which is disabled.
> 
> Other options I have involving BCLK are CPU Strap, PLL Selection, Filter PLL, and Initial BCLK Frequency. I haven't touched any of those.
> 
> I feel like I should mention, during stress tests the Core Clock, Uncore Clock, Bus Speed (in CPU-Z anyway), and Vcore's all fluctuate, but it's all very very small changes. Besides that time it jumped 25mhz+ of course.
> 
> Since you say the only downside to running BCLK at 99.90mhz is a very minute performance loss, I'll probably keep this if it works, helps another user said they solved their issue by doing the exact thing.
> I only lose 5mhz on Core and Uncore and 1mhz or less in a few other areas as far as I can see, and as long as it doesn't make anything behave weirdly this seems like a nice solution.
> 
> If you think CPU Spread Spectrum or anything else would fix it, I'm willing to try.
> I did look up in the past as to why CPU-Z reported my Bus Speed as 99.98 instead of 100.00 and I did find people saying it was an issue with Spread Spectrum, but adjusting it didn't work for me, and many were saying 99.98 was normal and fine, and only something you need to fix if you're OCD or a perfectionist. Don't know if it would do anything from stopping it bumping to 100.7, wasn't aware of this issue then.


You can try turning it to Disabled and see what that does - on older motherboards that was usually enough to get the BCLK from 99.98 (or whatever) to an even 100.00. But like you said, no guarantee it'll stop your exact problem.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Actually, no. I never messed with it that much. I ran it on high priority with 50/44 and scored 1008, I got 1009 with 50/45 but didn't screenshot it and the next time I ran it it was lower.
> You can try turning it to Disabled and see what that does - on older motherboards that was usually enough to get the BCLK from 99.98 (or whatever) to an even 100.00. But like you said, no guarantee it'll stop your exact problem.


Shhh. Diagnostic startup (open msconfig) with real-time priority is the secret. Don't tell nobody.







Anything for more points!


----------



## LostParticle

Regarding Adaptive Voltage Mode on the Gigabyte Z97X SOC Force, and the two 3-pin fan headers of this mobo, as well.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Regarding Adaptive Voltage Mode on the Gigabyte Z97X SOC Force, and the two 3-pin fan headers of this mobo, as well.


well at least it settled. I am sure you could sell that board if your not satisfied with it.


----------



## Costas

So after a couple of months running my 4790K @ 4.8GHz where it was effectively stable [or so I thought] due to me running all sorts of benchmarks/tests for hours on end [Prime 95 v28.5, OCCT, Aida64, ROG Realbench, XTU, and X264 etc]. In the end of it all it pretty much proved inconclusive - stability that is.

Reason being is that in practice I found that simply running BF4 for around 20 mins or so would cause a DirectX error on my Win8.1 system but never result in a BSOD or full system lockup. This was more noticeable as we moved into summer just recently [higher ambient temps].

At first I thought the Direct X error was a video card/driver issue so I spent quite some time trying to resolve this by focusing all my effort around those variables. At the end though - it simply came down to cpu instability and it was not related to any video variables at all.

With higher ambient temps [eg 28 deg C] I could cause the Direct X errors to appear much more frequently which enabled me to tune my bios settings much faster in conjunction with simply running BF4 rather than performing further lengthy testing with synthetics. I knew it was already running synthetics quite solidly but disappointed to find that running BF4 would bring my system to its knees in less than half an hour.

Now BF4 does not generate any huge CPU loads or temps for that matter - however for some reason it must be utilising cpu commands in different sequences or different command sets etc to what the synthetics are testing and thereby highlighting an instability in my system. Not so much to do with the overall CPU temp but more so a signal threshold/quality either within or external to the cpu.

In the end I had to modify the following parameters to ensure that my cpu is now fully stable for the apps I utilise:

Manual setting of Vcore [1.30v VID] - results in a Vcore of around 1.32v under Prime95 heavy load [small FFTs].
Manual setting of Vcache [1.280] - Results in 1.30v under Prime95 heavy load.
Setting an offset of +0.030v for both CPU Analogue and Digital voltages. ** These two offsets were actually quite critical in achieving full stability at my chosen cpu and cache frequencies.
Note VCCSA was left on auto and untouched.

The above settings were the primary variables which affected stability. I also did modify some mobo settings in regards to the onboard VRMs etc but mainly in regards to opting for more extreme settings for their switching performance.

All in all it has been a good learning curve for me in setting up my platform and a bit of a challenge in achieving my desired result.

4790K @ 4.8Ghz - Cache @ 4.6GHz on ASUS Hero VII - Custom WC Loop [2x 480 rads enclosed in 900D case]

Main thing learned though was that synthetic testing is just another set of tools at our disposal for testing system stability and in my case they did not effectively guarantee me a 100% stable platform while testing only with synthetics...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> So after a couple of months running my 4790K @ 4.8GHz where it was effectively stable [or so I thought] due to me running all sorts of benchmarks/tests for hours on end [Prime 95 v28.5, OCCT, Aida64, ROG Realbench, XTU, and X264 etc]. In the end of it all it pretty much proved inconclusive - stability that is.
> 
> Reason being is that in practice I found that simply running BF4 for around 20 mins or so would cause a DirectX error on my Win8.1 system but never result in a BSOD or full system lockup. This was more noticeable as we moved into summer just recently [higher ambient temps].
> 
> At first I thought the Direct X error was a video card/driver issue so I spent quite some time trying to resolve this by focusing all my effort around those variables. At the end though - it simply came down to cpu instability and it was not related to any video variables at all.)


My 4790k 4.6ghz 1.25v is prime95 28.5 stable (6 hours) x264 50 loops stable.

My 4.7ghz profile 1.312v is x264 and bf4 stable but that version of prime is a no go for longer than a few mins.

The chips just get a lot more picky about stability above around 1.3v. From what I have seen anyway.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Main thing learned though was that synthetic testing is just another set of tools at our disposal for testing system stability and in my case they did not effectively guarantee me a 100% stable platform while testing only with synthetics...


You can fail prime 28.5 even at 13 hours, so if you ran 12 hours, you would need to bump up the vcore a notch or 2 to ensure that it would not have failed after 12 hours.

Also because of the LLC built into the fivr logic that raises vcore .02v with heavy loads, you need to run vcore .02v higher in bios than tested with prime to account for the reduced vcore under lighter loads.

I can run prime 28.5 for 24 hours at 4.7 with 1.28v bios, 1.30v actual at prime load. for 24/7, I use 1.305 in bios which covers the prime llc logic increase and allows for a margin of error, and have been stable since these chips first came out without a single crash, through shadows of mordor, far cry 4, BF, COD, even loaded OS with my overclock.

There is nothing wrong with running on ragged edge of stable, and then bumping up as needed, but point is you can use synthetics to be 100% stable, but you have to use the same logic intel does and allow for a margin of error. Intel doesnt supply you a stock chip where .01v less vcore causes a crash, and that isnt how you get a consistent overclock using synthetics either. Especially when using a chip that has built in LLC.


----------



## Obyboby

SO I reset my BIOS tu defaults, and disabled those C-states and EIST and Turbo, then rebooted and took note of the Vcore. Booted into Windows and double checked the Vcore with HWiNFO. Result? 1.23/1.24 is my stock Vcore. Isn't it too high!?!?!?!?!?! I tried a bit of OC with fixed voltage and 1.22 seems to be OK to get me to 4.7 GHz. Still haven't completed a full stress test tho. I have a friend of mine how has successfully set his CPU to 1.178V with an offset of +0.041V, and he's running 4.7.

Now, the question is: can I drop my stock voltage and try to OC? I'd like to use offset mode too as I've heard it's better and less "power-hungry" or whatever..


----------



## jdorje

What is offset mode with a fixed voltage, and why would it be less power-hungry?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> What is offset mode with a fixed voltage, and why would it be less power-hungry?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+is+cpu+offset+voltage


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> SO I reset my BIOS tu defaults, and disabled those C-states and EIST and Turbo, then rebooted and took note of the Vcore. Booted into Windows and double checked the Vcore with HWiNFO. Result? 1.23/1.24 is my stock Vcore. Isn't it too high!?!?!?!?!?! I tried a bit of OC with fixed voltage and 1.22 seems to be OK to get me to 4.7 GHz. Still haven't completed a full stress test tho. I have a friend of mine how has successfully set his CPU to 1.178V with an offset of +0.041V, and he's running 4.7.
> 
> Now, the question is: can I drop my stock voltage and try to OC? I'd like to use offset mode too as I've heard it's better and less "power-hungry" or whatever..


My friend, regarding the stock voltage of your i7 4790K , so the voltage at 4.0 GHz, it seems unbelievable to me to be so high. If you want download the latest CPU-Z. Go again in your BIOS, load Optimized Defaults and reboot. Back in the BIOS, disable again everything you've mentioned, reboot, take a screenshot of CPU-Z and post it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> 5 Ghz is impossible to reach, because of the cooling solution, and my room temperature is far from good...
> 1.25 Volt is very low? I think it's high for i5 Ivy...??? If it's very low, then I will push it to get stable 4.5 Ghz....sigh I forget about the settings, though....need a bit of research again I think...
> Because I don't want my component to run at stock if the cooling solution is good....it's not my style...tbh...
> 
> And I don't know why, my i5 now is run a bit hotter then the first time I buy and Install it...so get a bit scared if I bump the voltage too much....
> 
> 
> 
> Umm I think it's better to just push the 3570K harder, 1.25V is low. Go for 1.3V and see what clocks you got, also what's the cooler?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not true he will notice the differehnce from that upgrade. I noticed one and i came from a 3770k. and from before the 770k i had the 3570k trust me on this they may say it but its much better to have the power of the i7. http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i7-4790K-vs-Intel-Core-i5-3570K reference Games like Battlefield 4 will benefit but the main reason I encourage the upgade is because of the overall system boost you will have. You will be able to run this for quite some time without needing a upgrade however at the same time you should wait because Intel will be releasing a new architecture soon. Broadwell and Skylake both are supposed to drop next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For serious heacy tasks like video rendering you can feel a difference between i5 and i7 but for games it's really the same even the i5 pulling ahead sometimes. Also difference between Ivy and Haswell are minor and a high clocked 3570K would be on par with a high clocked Haswell too or if the Haswell was faster only by a FPS.
Click to expand...

Would you like to test this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> not true he will notice the differehnce from that upgrade. I noticed one and i came from a 3770k
> 
> 
> 
> you are very sensitive then. Unless i run a benchmark I cannot tell the difference in my 4670k 4.2ghz and my 4790k 4.7.
> 
> Even using handbrake the i5 keeps pace. I cannot even tell the i7 is faster unless i use quality settings that are not practical.
> 
> At that point its just a benchmark to create a difference. I used to make sure to always use the i7 converting video but it does NOT even save the time added to move the files back over to the server.
Click to expand...

You know I am as we have been doing this for a long time me and you and when you sit in front of a screen long enough you know your rig and its speeds. This may also be affected by the raid array as the cpu is used for raid and the stronger the cpu the better the raid performance. You know it wont increase the transfer speed back to the server due to this being a network reliance more than CPU reliance. Slowest encoding gives a huge difference which is what I use as well considering that this PC is a Studio/Gaming rig


----------



## LandonAaron

Mine defaults to 1.22 volts at stock.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Would you like to test this?
> You know I am as we have been doing this for a long time me and you and when you sit in front of a screen long enough you know your rig and its speeds. This may also be affected by the raid array as the cpu is used for raid and the stronger the cpu the better the raid performance. You know it wont increase the transfer speed back to the server due to this being a network reliance more than CPU reliance. Slowest encoding gives a huge difference which is what I use as well considering that this PC is a Studio/Gaming rig


I do not doubt you can tell at all bro. Also I am comparing haswell without HT to haswell with HT. There may be a bigger delta from ivy to HW.

I mostly use handbrake and the 4.2ghz 4670k is really fast using that software. I know my 4.7ghz 4790k rig is faster but honestly I cannot tell the difference unless I directly compare them.

what I mean is I never start an encode on my 4670k and think to myself its taking too long i should have used my i7 rig. My server is also using two 3tb drives in mirror raid with a ssd cache. My i7 rig has pure ssd and hdd storage. none of that should affect encoding speed. its cpu bound.

I thought about going x99 when I added my 4790k and created the 4670k server. Then I though what if I want to game while my pc is encoding ? x99 running handbrake and bf4 at the same time would be tricky( i know the 8 core prolly can).

So I have several apps setup with remote access. I can completely control my server from my main rig. I can control just about all of it from my phone even away from home. I have full access to all my 450+ movies from any mobile device at any time via media browser.

so this way I can download and encode and even stream media from the server and never even loose any FPS. A single rig with more cores would be much more efficient at some things and less at others.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> What is offset mode with a fixed voltage ...


Positive / Negative offset applied to the entire curve, perhaps? I'm not sure to what exactly he's referring..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> You can fail prime 28.5 even at 13 hours, so if you ran 12 hours, you would need to bump up the vcore a notch or 2 to ensure that it would not have failed after 12 hours.


Yeh, I agree.... Irony is that testing with BF4 would result in me picking up the instability issue a lot faster than running synthetics for hours on end.... Lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Would you like to test this?
> You know I am as we have been doing this for a long time me and you and when you sit in front of a screen long enough you know your rig and its speeds. This may also be affected by the raid array as the cpu is used for raid and the stronger the cpu the better the raid performance. You know it wont increase the transfer speed back to the server due to this being a network reliance more than CPU reliance. Slowest encoding gives a huge difference which is what I use as well considering that this PC is a Studio/Gaming rig
> 
> 
> 
> I do not doubt you can tell at all bro. Also I am comparing haswell without HT to haswell with HT. There may be a bigger delta from ivy to HW.
> 
> I mostly use handbrake and the 4.2ghz 4670k is really fast using that software. I know my 4.7ghz 4790k rig is faster but honestly I cannot tell the difference unless I directly compare them.
> 
> what I mean is I never start an encode on my 4670k and think to myself its taking too long i should have used my i7 rig. My server is also using two 3tb drives in mirror raid with a ssd cache. My i7 rig has pure ssd and hdd storage. none of that should affect encoding speed. its cpu bound.
> 
> I thought about going x99 when I added my 4790k and created the 4670k server. Then I though what if I want to game while my pc is encoding ? x99 running handbrake and bf4 at the same time would be tricky( i know the 8 core prolly can).
> 
> So I have several apps setup with remote access. I can completely control my server from my main rig. I can control just about all of it from my phone even away from home. I have full access to all my 450+ movies from any mobile device at any time via media browser.
> 
> so this way I can download and encode and even stream media from the server and never even loose any FPS. A single rig with more cores would be much more efficient at some things and less at others.
Click to expand...

I see what you mean. I pay attention to speed and detail so thats why I notice but your average user will not see it. Good point. I notice time being reduced on encoding because I watch it and notice even mere seconds. BTW raid 0 is completely underrated. I have seagate 2TB drives in raid and they are always backed up with disc images but they are fast. I get on average 200-400MB/s transfer. 
LOLZ probably shouldn't have ran this while having euro truck driving simulator in the background.and for comparison here's the ssd.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Positive / Negative offset applied to the entire curve, perhaps? I'm not sure to what exactly he's referring..


That's what I don't understand. An offset from a curve makes sense. What does an offset from a fixed voltage do?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Positive / Negative offset applied to the entire curve, perhaps? I'm not sure to what exactly he's referring..
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I don't understand. An offset from a curve makes sense. What does an offset from a fixed voltage do?
Click to expand...

its auto with a offset. since auto varies this tells you that offset will vary as well but combined with C-states you will still idle down to c-state values and mainly full voltage uses the offset. Other values should still be present in their own forms.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Downclock the base clock into 99,98 Mhz...it works on my Z77 Mpower (back into 100.00 Mhz)....if I kept the 100.0 Mhz frequencies, it will bump into 100.51..which in few hours (sometimes only a few minutes) made my system got BSOD.


Seems like this has worked, hopefully. Put it at 99.90mhz, next closest thing to 100.0mhz I could set it to.



I'd still like to know why I have this issue, I find it hard to believe every person with an Asus Z97-A & 4690k would need to downclock their BCLK to fix this, that would be ridiculous.
I feel like something else may be the cause of the issue, but at least this seems to work.
May not be "the solution", but it's a solution.


----------



## Sharchaster

Does motherboard listed below have an offset voltage?

Maximus VII Hero
Z97-A
SOC Force and normal SOC
Sabertooth Mark 1
Maximus VII Ranger

?

Confused with motherboard for tweaking my 4790K now


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Does motherboard listed below have an offset voltage?
> 
> Maximus VII Hero
> Z97-A
> SOC Force and normal SOC
> Sabertooth Mark 1
> Maximus VII Ranger
> 
> ?
> 
> Confused with motherboard for tweaking my 4790K now


No idea but I can tell you the MSI MPOWER does.

Got a question for you guys/gals. I'd test this myself, and probably will this weekend, but won't be home until Friday night. What affect does the input voltage have on core temps keeping vcore constant?

Say 1.2 vcore with input of 1.8, 1.85, 1.9, 1.95, and so on. Are there other voltages that have a large impact on core temp besides vcore and obviously the one for internal memory controller/cache whatever the dang thing is called lol.


----------



## jonu

Just received my G3258 today. Hopefully I get the motherboard tomorrow and I can start putting things together tomorrow.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> No idea but I can tell you the MSI MPOWER does.
> 
> Got a question for you guys/gals. I'd test this myself, and probably will this weekend, but won't be home until Friday night. What affect does the input voltage have on core temps keeping vcore constant?
> 
> Say 1.2 vcore with input of 1.8, 1.85, 1.9, 1.95, and so on. Are there other voltages that have a large impact on core temp besides vcore and obviously the one for internal memory controller/cache whatever the dang thing is called lol.


Not much at all. Maybe a couple of degrees (like 2) at most. Really not a big deal. Even Vring doesn't make that much difference.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Does motherboard listed below have an offset voltage?
> 
> Maximus VII Hero
> Z97-A
> SOC Force and normal SOC
> Sabertooth Mark 1
> Maximus VII Ranger
> 
> ?
> 
> Confused with motherboard for tweaking my 4790K now


In both my ASRock Z97 Extreme6 and my Gigabyte Z97X SOC Force offset voltages can be set. The SOC Force does not offer the Adaptive voltage mode.

ps: IF you are searching to purchase a motherboard for your system I strongly suggest you one simple thing: go to Intel Motherboards and start looking at the threads. Select the active ones and read a bit the first post and few pages and the last pages. Use the "Search in this Thread" (or something similar) function to search for whatever features interest you. After you'll find the board(s) you like Google for a review, as well. And finally, ask whatever you want









I will give you my personal and subjective, and not based on facts, opinion: Without ever owning an ASRock OC Formula I consider it one of the best boards to overclock!

From my experience, starting from October 2, 2014, I can say that my ASRock Z97 Extreme6 is an excellent all rounder! And of course, the ASUS boards are always a solid guarantee!

Remember that very often SUPPORT (the official, but most importantly from other users) is what can really make the difference in your experience.

Just my 2c


----------



## Hunched

Out of curiosity, does anyone have an explanation as to why my BCLK would have been bouncing up to 100.7mhz? And still fluctuates despite the downclock?

Everything fluctuates, I posted the HWinfo readings. At 100% load, Vcore goes from 1.248v-1.264v all the time, some of the Vcore's remain higher than others on average.
Core & Uncore are always fluctuating 1mhz below or above what I set, nothing is constant despite all power saving settings and such disabled.
Even Core VID is different between cores, but it never moves.
You can see the min and max of all the voltages, almost nothing stays constant.

Is this normal? I'd just like some reassurance.

Since my BCLK was behaving weirdly, I'd like to make sure nothing else is, some clarification, peace of mind, despite everything currently working fine now.


Thanks


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Got a question for you guys/gals. I'd test this myself, and probably will this weekend, but won't be home until Friday night. What affect does the input voltage have on core temps keeping vcore constant?
> 
> Say 1.2 vcore with input of 1.8, 1.85, 1.9, 1.95, and so on. Are there other voltages that have a large impact on core temp besides vcore and obviously the one for internal memory controller/cache whatever the dang thing is called lol.


Not that much... From my experience so far, I agree with @Forceman.

I've tested it a bit for you







Ambient temperature = 22.5C
Small FFTs, 2 minutes.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Gregory14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> No idea but I can tell you the MSI MPOWER does.
> 
> What affect does the input voltage have on core temps keeping vcore constant?
> 
> Say 1.2 vcore with input of 1.8, 1.85, 1.9, 1.95, and so on. Are there other voltages that have a large impact on core temp besides vcore and obviously the one for internal memory controller/cache whatever the dang thing is called lol.


Input voltage is probably the most important voltage. It if its too high temps will rise and other voltages will try and step down to keep temps in check. For me its +0.64 for input voltage to cores voltage.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Not that much... From my experience so far, I agree with @Forceman.
> 
> I've tested it a bit for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient temperature = 22.5C
> Small FFTs, 2 minutes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks. And woah, those temps. Makes me glad to be on custom water







.


----------



## rt123

Received a new 4790K Today



Vietnam chip same as Forceman, hope runs like his too
Sadly can't test right now as H100i died & is on its way to Corsair.

Will post results in a few days with the results & include the results for this one too



In my short testing this one has been decent.


----------



## Atiko

Hey I'm new here but thought I'd give this a go, I've only played around with my settings a little due to time, but hope to get a few better tweaks and improvements.

My system

i7 4790k, currently on stock, will be upgrading soon
Maximus Gene VII
Gigabyte 970 nvidia G1
1600mhz 8GB ram

I do have a few questions on adaptive voltage; I have read up on it, and think I have a sound knowledge. eg. Run stress tests on manual settings, get stable voltage and apply it to the adaptive, usually with a very small offset as my motherboard requires at least +/-0.001.

However, based on what I've seen, I seem to be getting over voltage even whenever I am using my pc for just gaming FarCry4, which doesn't use stress AVX commands as far as I'm aware.

My first attempt I initially tried setting adaptive core to 1.1V and adaptive offset to +0.01V where I expected 1.11V. However I was getting over 1.24V instead. Therefore I have had to use the below values to get a better result.

1.01V - 0.08V = 0.93V
Based on this calculation my max voltage (when not AVX stressing) should be 0.93V or so during gaming, but what I actually saw was 1.085V (Image2) but this is much better than the 1.24V

Image 1 shows doing a quick 1minute stress


Image 2 shows just gaming with the same settings where the max adaptive voltage should be controlled?


Adaptive is working other than the issue above as it drops down to around 0.63V when not on load. I hope this is clear enough to understand. Either my understanding is wrong, my maths is wrong, or else adaptive voltage will pull more than you set even when it isnt running stress test. If anyone could point me in the right direction on where to go from here, thanks


----------



## KoolDrew

My first go ahead overclocking on the new build and pleased with the results overall. So far stable through XTU bench, 50 loops of x264 and gaming. It definitely could be pushed further but it needed over 1.3v to be stable at 4.6GHz and quite a bit more for 4.7GHz so I settled with 4.5 w/ 1.25v for 24/7 operation. Max temps seem to be right around 69C.

Settings:
Uncore Ratio: 43x
Ring Voltage: 1.2v
VCore: 1.25v
VRIN: 1.8v
XMP: Enabled
C1E: Disabled
C6/C7: Disabled
C3: Disabled
EIST: Disabled

I was getting low VRIN readings under load until changing CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration to "Extreme" on my board. That maintained ~1.8v under load and avoided any stability issues. Definitely something to consider for those that think VRIN is the culprit before increasing it.


----------



## error-id10t

Just for the last 2 posts..

1) Why are you entertaining Adaptive? There are plenty of posts and I still see it coming up everyday. Your board, set to Manual and use C6/C7 to get nice low voltage when idling.

2) Why are you disabling C6/C7. Those are the ones you want enabled so you get a nice low voltage when idling.


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> 2) Why are you disabling C6/C7. Those are the ones you want enabled so you get a nice low voltage when idling.


On my Gigabyte board even with all of the power saving features enabled my voltage does not change while idle. With C1E, C6/C7, C3, and EIST all enabled all that changed with load was my core multiplier.


----------



## error-id10t

Then you're looking at VID... as an example open up HWInfo and look at vcore values not vid.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> On my Gigabyte board even with all of the power saving features enabled my voltage does not change while idle. With C1E, C6/C7, C3, and EIST all enabled all that changed with load was my core multiplier.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Then you're looking at VID... as an example open up HWInfo and look at vcore values not vid.


Yep, and if you are using HWInfo, make sure you scroll down to the actual Vcore value (it's not the one at the top under the CPU, it's nearer the bottom under the Novutron or ITE section). Gigabyte boards definitely downvolt with C states enabled (not auto).


----------



## Nero09

I have a little bit of problem with my i7-4790k ...

Even on default boost speed (about 4.2GHz) the cpu goes pass 90C and sometimes, 100C after 5 minutes into stress test. Normal idle temp is about 33 - 37C. By the look of that, there shouldn't be anything wrong with the cooler installation right? I'm using Corsair H100i for the moment, the pump seems to sit pretty tightly on the cpu. Also, during the stress test, I can feel the heat coming from the radiator and the tubes when touching them. Does this mean my H100i is wearing out? something's wrong with my cpu? or something's wrong with the cooler installation?

If I overclock it to 4.5GHz, the temp jumps to 90C+ instantly as I start the stress test.









My motherboard: ASUS Z97 deluxe


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nero09*
> 
> I have a little bit of problem with my i7-4790k ...
> 
> Even on default boost speed (about 4.2GHz) the cpu goes pass 90C and sometimes, 100C after 5 minutes into stress test. Normal idle temp is about 33 - 37C. By the look of that, there shouldn't be anything wrong with the cooler installation right? I'm using Corsair H100i for the moment, the pump seems to sit pretty tightly on the cpu. Also, during the stress test, I can feel the heat coming from the radiator and the tubes when touching them. Does this mean my H100i is wearing out? something's wrong with my cpu? or something's wrong with the cooler installation?
> 
> If I overclock it to 4.5GHz, the temp jumps to 90C+ instantly as I start the stress test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My motherboard: ASUS Z97 deluxe


Which stress test are you running.?
Also did you change your CPU Vcore from Auto to Manual in the Bios.?


----------



## Nero09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Which stress test are you running.?
> Also did you change your CPU Vcore from Auto to Manual in the Bios.?


Yup I changed everything to manual when overclocking. For the default stock speed, I keep the default settings in the BIOS.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nero09*
> 
> Yup I changed everything to manual when overclocking. For the default stock speed, I keep the default settings in the BIOS.


You still didnt say the name of the stress test. Prime95 or Aida64 or x264, what are you using.?
Even at stock change your VCore to Manual.

By Quick Googling I found this Video.





At *6:03* there is a CPU core voltage & CPU Cache Voltage setting in the bottom of the screen, change those to Manual, apply & reboot. No need to change the voltage, just set it to Manual.
Then try your test again.


----------



## Nero09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> You still didnt say the name of the stress test. Prime95 or Aida64 or x264, what are you using.?
> Even at stock change your VCore to Manual.
> 
> By Quick Googling I found this Video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At *6:03* there is a CPU core voltage & CPU Cache Voltage setting in the bottom of the screen, change those to Manual, apply & reboot. No need to change the voltage, just set it to Manual.
> Then try your test again.


Sorry, my bad. I used prime95's blend test


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nero09*
> 
> Sorry, my bad. I used prime95's blend test


Ya try with that Manual voltage I told you about.
Also don't forget to set your H100i fans to Performance mode in Corsair Link.

_Edited for clarity. Looked a bit rude there even though I didn't mean it._


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Thanks. And woah, those temps. Makes me glad to be on custom water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You're welcome, and as for my temperatures don't forget that this is Prime95 v.28.5 running Small FFTs, as shown in the screenshot... My system will never encounter such load in its lifetime, never-ever. My temps are normal for my AIO solution.

It would be interesting though if you'd run the exact same settings, they are shown in the screenshots, and post your results. I run at 4.5GHz , VCore = 1.250V in the BIOS. Uncore ratio at 40x, VRING (cache voltage) = 1.1V -not shown correctly in HWiNFO64 , will research this further today, and finally CPU Input Voltage was set at 1.9V, and at 2.1V, respectively.

IF you will do this please remember to give your ambient temperature, as well.

Thank you


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Received a new 4790K Today
> 
> 
> 
> Vietnam chip same as Forceman, hope runs like his too
> Sadly can't test right now as H100i died & is on its way to Corsair.
> 
> Will post results in a few days with the results & include the results for this one too
> 
> 
> 
> In my short testing this one has been decent.


Congratulations on your new purchase! I am very-very interested in how your chip (and these Vietnamese chips, in general) perform! I cannot pass the 4.7GHz barrier on all 4 cores - already activated my Intel's Tuning Plan, no need/not going to replace it so soon - really interested, however, in these new ones!

Looking forward to your testing!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Congratulations on your new purchase! I am very-very interested in how your chip (and these Vietnamese chips, in general) perform! I cannot pass the 4.7GHz barrier on all 4 cores - already activated my Intel's Tuning Plan, no need/not going to replace it so soon - really interested, however, in these new ones!
> 
> Looking forward to your testing!


Thanks man.

I got around 2-3 Hours on the second chip before my H100i bit the dust.
Was able to do XTU @ 4.8Ghz with 1.35V, works for both XTU bench and the XTU stress test. Passed Firestrike Ultra Physics test multiple times.
It also boots up Windows 8.1 fine at 5.0Ghz @1.42, but cannot get it stable.

Maybe it needed to be run colder(can be arranged as its Winter outside) and Windows 7 to hopefully get to 5.0Ghz.

The Vietnam chip just arrived today, have yet to open it but no point as all my testing has hit a roadblock till I get my cooler back.
Going to call Corsair tomorrow & set up an Advance RMA.

Will report back with overclocking results as soon as I can.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Does motherboard listed below have an offset voltage?
> 
> Maximus VII Hero
> Z97-A
> SOC Force and normal SOC
> Sabertooth Mark 1
> Maximus VII Ranger
> 
> ?
> 
> Confused with motherboard for tweaking my 4790K now


No idea what is confusing in GB, Asus, ASRock, MSI UEFI. You can see them online in reviews or maybe even demos on their sites.
Maybe some reduce the available features, I would avoid those.

I have ASRock and it has offset. The trick with ASRock to avoid auto offset by any chance etc. is to set it to 0.001V even ASRock does that with their profiles








No idea what you would use offset for otherwise, just dial in manual voltage, turn on saving features aka C states etc. and the cores and uncore will happily reduce voltage and clocks when not under load and keep your maximum voltage and clock spot on.
Adaptive voltage can be close but it tends to be a little higher and not spot on where you set it.


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Then you're looking at VID... as an example open up HWInfo and look at vcore values not vid.


You're right. When I get home later today I'll enable C1E, C6/C7, C3, and EIST and see what I get. Thanks.


----------



## menthuslayer

4790k runningat 4.8ghz, 1.32v, XMP 2400, nothing else changed in bios, having some trouble booting some mornings. Once it's going no real problems, totally stress test stable, no problems, just these boot issues on occassion, after a few tried I'm usually good. I'm guessing I need to raise some other voltage or something that has to do specifically with booting?


----------



## RONIN021

Here is my new 4790K



Stable at cinebench 11.5 4800MHz with 1.325V but after increase voltage to 1.4v for 5GHz Valid, eventually it's become unstable at 1.325v


----------



## KoolDrew

So I decided last night to just run 100 loops of x264 to double check stability and it looks like it failed on loop 48 with the settings I posted yesterday:


Spoiler: Settings Used



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> 
> 
> My first go ahead overclocking on the new build and pleased with the results overall. So far stable through XTU bench, 50 loops of x264 and gaming. It definitely could be pushed further but it needed over 1.3v to be stable at 4.6GHz and quite a bit more for 4.7GHz so I settled with 4.5 w/ 1.25v for 24/7 operation. Max temps seem to be right around 69C.
> 
> Settings:
> Uncore Ratio: 43x
> Ring Voltage: 1.2v
> VCore: 1.25v
> VRIN: 1.8v
> XMP: Enabled
> C1E: Disabled
> C6/C7: Disabled
> C3: Disabled
> EIST: Disabled
> 
> I was getting low VRIN readings under load until changing CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration to "Extreme" on my board. That maintained ~1.8v under load and avoided any stability issues. Definitely something to consider for those that think VRIN is the culprit before increasing it.






Previously with RAM set to 1600MHz it was perfectly stable for 50 loops of x264, the only thing that makes this run different is activating the XMP profile. My RAM is rated for 1866 9-10-9-28 2T @ 1.5v which is what it was running at. What would the likely culprit be here? I'd rather not decrease memory speed to 1600, should I up the DRAM voltage +0.05v to see if that helps?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> You're welcome, and as for my temperatures don't forget that this is Prime95 v.28.5 running Small FFTs, as shown in the screenshot... My system will never encounter such load in its lifetime, never-ever. My temps are normal for my AIO solution.
> 
> It would be interesting though if you'd run the exact same settings, they are shown in the screenshots, and post your results. I run at 4.5GHz , VCore = 1.250V in the BIOS. Uncore ratio at 40x, VRING (cache voltage) = 1.1V -not shown correctly in HWiNFO64 , will research this further today, and finally CPU Input Voltage was set at 1.9V, and at 2.1V, respectively.
> 
> IF you will do this please remember to give your ambient temperature, as well.
> 
> Thank you


Can/will do this Friday/Saturday. For science's sake.


----------



## webhito

Howdy fellas!

Picked up a Sabertooth z97 mark 1 and a 4790k a few days ago... Gotta update my rig... sigh... Once again lol.

Anyways! I am not your average user, I love to undervolt, keep things under control and at the first glimpse of this motherboards settings I realized one thing, its not the same as my last z87 board... New settings, new names, and it seems well a little overwhelming lol. I really don't understand much about overclocking at all, have always got help from here.
I have a few questions regarding the voltages... Voltage in, cache voltage what are these for, can they stay on auto? Everything is on auto since I want to make sure first of all that I dont have any issues as is. Got a bsod just trying to run catzilla but after I restarted it worked fine. Temperature wise I seem to be ok, 65c was the hottest core when I tried 3d mark, I don't dare try prime 95 as I have heard its just too much for these chips. Any pointers on what I should do first to tame this little beast?

My vcore under load seems to be 1.211 at stock not sure if this is good or bad.


----------



## jonu

Just got my G3258 up and running yesterday. Took a quick screenshot of where I'm at right now. It's a quick and dirty OC, but I'm going to start reducing voltage to see how Low I an go while staying at 4GHz.


----------



## jonu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Howdy fellas!
> 
> Picked up a Sabertooth z97 mark 1 and a 4790k a few days ago... Gotta update my rig... sigh... Once again lol.
> 
> Anyways! I am not your average user, I love to undervolt, keep things under control and at the first glimpse of this motherboards settings I realized one thing, its not the same as my last z87 board... New settings, new names, and it seems well a little overwhelming lol. I really don't understand much about overclocking at all, have always got help from here.
> I have a few questions regarding the voltages... Voltage in, cache voltage what are these for, can they stay on auto? Everything is on auto since I want to make sure first of all that I dont have any issues as is. Got a bsod just trying to run catzilla but after I restarted it worked fine. Temperature wise I seem to be ok, 65c was the hottest core when I tried 3d mark, I don't dare try prime 95 as I have heard its just too much for these chips. Any pointers on what I should do first to tame this little beast?
> 
> My vcore under load seems to be 1.211 at stock not sure if this is good or bad.


Best advise I've heard is to turn off the adaptive voltage when running stress tests as it can severely over volt your cpu.


----------



## szeged

got another 4790k for some sub zero benching

any info on batch # L418C715 ?

havent tested it on air or water yet, only installed windows onto that drive with it so far.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> got another 4790k for some sub zero benching
> 
> any info on batch # L418C715 ?
> 
> havent tested it on air or water yet, only installed windows onto that drive with it so far.


L418C221 is on the of the best cold-scaling batch on HWbot but people's C169 chips didn't scale.
So you need the exact Batch No or its silicon lottery.
But L418 is a good sign. Rest is up to your luck.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> No idea what is confusing in GB, Asus, ASRock, MSI UEFI. You can see them online in reviews or maybe even demos on their sites.
> Maybe some reduce the available features, I would avoid those.
> 
> I have ASRock and it has offset. The trick with ASRock to avoid auto offset by any chance etc. is to set it to 0.001V even ASRock does that with their profiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what you would use offset for otherwise, just dial in manual voltage, turn on saving features aka C states etc. and the cores and uncore will happily reduce voltage and clocks when not under load and keep your maximum voltage and clock spot on.
> Adaptive voltage can be close but it tends to be a little higher and not spot on where you set it.


I'd like to ask you something, since you have an ASRock, as well :

- In your ASRock, if you set in the BIOS a fixed cache voltage, can you then monitor its value in HWiNFO64? What about when you set it to Adaptive? Can you see that value changing in HWiNFO64?

Also, can you see this fixed cache voltage value in the H/W Monitor menu of the BIOS?

Thanks in advance for any help on this matter.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonu*
> 
> Best advise I've heard is to turn off the adaptive voltage when running stress tests as it can severely over volt your cpu.


Its on auto, all settings are lol, reason I am not stress testing yet.


----------



## szeged

Stock volts for this chip @ 4.4 is 1.259v hopefully it's better than it seems.


----------



## webhito

So, what's the general consensus of what programs to use for stress testing 4790k? Prime seems to be a no go, is occt a viable option?


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> So, what's the general consensus of what programs to use for stress testing 4790k? Prime seems to be a no go, is occt a viable option?


x264 is the go to stress test for DC. I use OCCT and intel extreme tuning utility as well.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> x264 is the go to stress test for DC. I use OCCT and intel extreme tuning utility as well.


Thank you kind Sir, will give that a go =).


----------



## szeged

new chip is great.

stock voltage 1.259, cinebench r15 completes at 4.9ghz, crashes at 5.0 though, ill give it more juice in a few minutes.

boots to 5.1ghz @ 1.259 but any load will cause a blue screen reset.

running ram @ 2400mhz c9

gonna see if i can get it bench stable @ 5.0 with this h100i.

copy/paste from another thread -
Quote:


> edit: k i dun went and borked something, 4.9 isnt playing nice and 5.0 doesnt want to boot at all unless it has 1.37v now lol. Time to start from scratch and see where i went wrong.
> 
> eidt 2: i accidentally set the cache ratio to 50 also and didnt notice -_-
> 
> edit 3: i goobered something up, not sure what but 4.9 is crashing right at the end of cinebench every time now =\
> 
> edit 4: 4.9 doesnt want to pass cinebench unless it has almost 1.4v now, i think my software must have been off at the start, gonna set up the dmm in a few minutes.


cpu or my monitoring software seems to be off, cant get 4.9 stable under load unless it has 1.39v now, weird.


----------



## M3TAl

2400 MHz C9, dang. Must be some pricey sticks. What's the voltage for that?


----------



## szeged

1.65v


----------



## illest86root

Ya my corsair vengeance pro is at 2400mhz at 1.66.. i got my 4970k stable at 4.7ghz vcore at 1.24


----------



## djthrottleboi

i'm running y 2400MHz ram at 2133 CAS 10 because i didn't think that upping it to 2400 made a difference.


----------



## REAPER XD

Overclocking my CPU right now, just a question if you don't mind >.< Should I get my CPU at 4.8GHz @1.35-36v or 4.7GHz at around 1.3v 4.7 GHz? On Cinebench 4.7GHz was 929 and 4.8GHz was 940.

Thank you


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Overclocking my CPU right now, just a question if you don't mind >.< Should I get my CPU at 4.8GHz @1.35-36v or 4.7GHz at around 1.3v 4.7 GHz? On Cinebench 4.7GHz was 929 and 4.8GHz was 940.
> 
> Thank you


You won't see any difference from 4.7 to 4.8ghz in daily use.

I run 4.8/1.34 24/7, but the CPU is de-lidded and temps don't go above 75c with aida64.

You can push well above these conservative voltages when benching, as soon as temps stay in check.


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 2400 MHz C9, dang. Must be some pricey sticks. What's the voltage for that?


I run my TridentX 2400/[email protected]0/9.11.11.24-1t/1.72v with no issue.

I got them for €80, which is the price of 1866/Cl9...


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skmanu*
> 
> You won't see any difference from 4.7 to 4.8ghz in daily use.
> 
> I run 4.8/1.34 24/7, but the CPU is de-lidded and temps don't go above 75c with aida64.
> 
> You can push well above these conservative voltages when benching, as soon as temps stay in check.


Thanks for that, just like the higher prettier numbers







I'll be down for 4.7


----------



## TheMiracle

Something weird is happening when I am trying to overclock my i7 4790k on my Z97X Gaming 3.
I tried:

CPU Clock Ratio: 45x
XMP: Disable
Uncore Ratio: 40
C1E: Disable
C6/C7: Disable
CPU Thermal Monitor: Disable
C3: Enable
EIST: Disable
Voltage:
CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration: Turbo
VRIN Override: 2.2v
VCore: 1.275v
Ring Voltage: 1.1v

It worked all fine. But I cant change the CPU Clock Ratio. No matter the ratio I set (42x,44x, 46x) it always load with 45x.
Everything else I can change. Its like if anything out of the default is locked at 45x.

My BIOS is F5.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMiracle*
> 
> Something weird is happening when I am trying to overclock my i7 4790k on my Z97X Gaming 3.
> I tried:
> 
> CPU Clock Ratio: 45x
> XMP: Disable
> Uncore Ratio: 40
> C1E: Disable
> C6/C7: Disable
> CPU Thermal Monitor: Disable
> C3: Enable
> EIST: Disable
> Voltage:
> CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration: Turbo
> VRIN Override: 2.2v
> VCore: 1.275v
> Ring Voltage: 1.1v
> 
> It worked all fine. But I cant change the CPU Clock Ratio. No matter the ratio I set (42x,44x, 46x) it always load with 45x.
> Everything else I can change. Its like if anything out of the default is locked at 45x.
> 
> My BIOS is F5.


Sounds almost like a bios update is needed, same happened to me on my sabertooth, multi wasn't working at all after saving, updated and voila. Anyways I see that you have the latest version. Maybe try clearing cmos and loading defaults first?


----------



## TheMiracle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Sounds almost like a bios update is needed, same happened to me on my sabertooth, multi wasn't working at all after saving, updated and voila. Anyways I see that you have the latest version. Maybe try clearing cmos and loading defaults first?


If I load defaults it goes back. But if I try again to change the CPU Ratio it always load with 45x.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Overclocking my CPU right now, just a question if you don't mind >.< Should I get my CPU at 4.8GHz @1.35-36v or 4.7GHz at around 1.3v 4.7 GHz? On Cinebench 4.7GHz was 929 and 4.8GHz was 940.
> 
> Thank you


With that small a voltage difference, I'd just run it at 4.8. At some point the next multiplier takes a significant voltage bump, and it's best to stay below that, but it doesn't sound like you are there yet.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMiracle*
> 
> If I load defaults it goes back. But if I try again to change the CPU Ratio it always load with 45x.


Is that what you see in the bios? Have you tried booting into windows at all to check? Reason I am wondering is because my g3258 was doing the same thing, in bios it was showing a 32x multiplier when i had it set to 40x, logging into windows confirmed it was properly working at 40x.


----------



## webhito

Question for you experts, everything is on auto... Are my voltages ok or should I try lowering them? One other thing... temp 2 and 5 lol, bad sensor or is this a known issue lol? Sorry for the big picture, don't know how to spoiler hide it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Question for you experts, everything is on auto... Are my voltages ok or should I try lowering them? One other thing... temp 2 and 5 lol, bad sensor or is this a known issue lol? Sorry for the big picture, don't know how to spoiler hide it.





ignore that 2 and 5. my 5 stays at 159C


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ignore that 2 and 5. my 5 stays at 159C


Much appreciated!


----------



## TheMiracle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Is that what you see in the bios? Have you tried booting into windows at all to check? Reason I am wondering is because my g3258 was doing the same thing, in bios it was showing a 32x multiplier when i had it set to 40x, logging into windows confirmed it was properly working at 40x.


Yes, I always boot into windows to check.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMiracle*
> 
> Something weird is happening when I am trying to overclock my i7 4790k on my Z97X Gaming 3.
> I tried:
> 
> CPU Clock Ratio: 45x
> XMP: Disable
> Uncore Ratio: 40
> C1E: Disable
> C6/C7: Disable
> CPU Thermal Monitor: Disable
> C3: Enable
> EIST: Disable
> Voltage:
> CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration: Turbo
> VRIN Override: 2.2v
> VCore: 1.275v
> Ring Voltage: 1.1v
> 
> It worked all fine. But I cant change the CPU Clock Ratio. No matter the ratio I set (42x,44x, 46x) it always load with 45x.
> Everything else I can change. Its like if anything out of the default is locked at 45x.
> 
> My BIOS is F5.


2.2 vrin is crazy high.

You may need to set boost ratio equal to core ratio.


----------



## TheMiracle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 2.2 vrin is crazy high.
> 
> You may need to set boost ratio equal to core ratio.


What you sugest for vrin? I want to get to 4.8ghz.
Cant I just leave boost ratio on auto?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMiracle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 2.2 vrin is crazy high.
> 
> You may need to set boost ratio equal to core ratio.
> 
> 
> 
> What you sugest for vrin? I want to get to 4.8ghz.
> Cant I just leave boost ratio on auto?
Click to expand...

2.10 is the highest you will ever need. try down at 1.95 first while working with vcore.


----------



## kromar

yeah something arrived this week
thats gona be a great upgrade:thumb: my last intel cpu was a p4 so this is gonae be an interesting time with oc


----------



## Obyboby

Can anyone explain why my stupid CPU Vcore is so HIGH with default BIOS values????!?!?!?!?!?!?



I have no idea what to do and I'm so pissed off about this CPU...


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Can anyone explain why my stupid CPU Vcore is so HIGH with default BIOS values????!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> I have no idea what to do and I'm so pissed off about this CPU...


Get the latest BIOS - if you don't have it.
Clear CMOS.
Load Optimized Defaults.

Repost.

And look further down for your Vcore even though your VID looks high, too.
Update HWiNFO, as well.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Get the latest BIOS - if you don't have it.
> Clear CMOS.
> Load Optimized Defaults.
> 
> Repost.
> 
> And look further down for your Vcore even though your VID looks high, too.
> Update HWiNFO, as well.


Everything is up to date (as usual).










BIOS is already on optimized defaults (done it countless times...)

Here's the Vcore value:



CPU clock is obviously 4.0 with turbo up to 4.4. I've changed NOTHING in the BIOS.


----------



## LostParticle

Clear CMOS.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Clear CMOS.


I don't understand why I should be doing this as I've done it last night and today I've been out for work for the whole day. What difference is it gonna make?
I'm now downloading some updates, will do that as soon as they are completed, but I don't think that will change anything.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I don't understand why I should be doing this as I've done it last night and today I've been out for work for the whole day. What difference is it gonna make?
> I'm now downloading some updates, will do that as soon as they are completed, but I don't think that will change anything.


If you do not wish to do it, don't do it.









I suggest you: to clear CMOS respecting the procedure as described in your manual, load Optimized Defaults again, and get the latest HWiNFO64. Also, afterwards go into your BIOS and check your Vcore and other voltages, there. In the BIOS.

From there onwards, we will see.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Can anyone explain why my stupid CPU Vcore is so HIGH with default BIOS values????!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what to do and I'm so pissed off about this CPU...


Which motherboard? Are you sure you have the latest BIOS? My board (Z97X-UD3H) had crazy high voltage until I flashed the newer BIOS.


----------



## Obyboby

I have a Gigabyte Z97X-G1-GAMING-WIFI-BK. Yeah, I've heard about crazy readings but I'm pretty sure I used the latest BIOS to update it. Will check again.




I've taken a few screenshots of the BIOS with the dedicated function (F12) but I can't find the .BMPs that have been saved to my external HDD. Any clue on which directory was created? I've read the path after taking the screenshot, it was something like ".ASMedia" and then something.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I have a Gigabyte Z97X-G1-GAMING-WIFI-BK. Yeah, I've heard about crazy readings but I'm pretty sure I used the latest BIOS to update it. Will check again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've taken a few screenshots of the BIOS with the dedicated function (F12) but I can't find the .BMPs that have been saved to my external HDD. Any clue on which directory was created? I've read the path after taking the screenshot, it was something like ".ASMedia" and then something.


none of the instructions they give you will fix that. we have to put in tickets and wait. use a flash drive for the images


Spoiler: and they will be easier to find.








we have the same board btw and the last bios update was a waste of time.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I have a Gigabyte Z97X-G1-GAMING-WIFI-BK. Yeah, I've heard about crazy readings but I'm pretty sure I used the latest BIOS to update it. Will check again.
> 
> I've taken a few screenshots of the BIOS with the dedicated function (F12) but I can't find the .BMPs that have been saved to my external HDD. Any clue on which directory was created? I've read the path after taking the screenshot, it was something like ".ASMedia" and then something.


Regarding your BIOS version you can always download the latest CPU-Z and check its Motherboard (Mainboard) tab. There you will see your BIOS.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I have a Gigabyte Z97X-G1-GAMING-WIFI-BK. Yeah, I've heard about crazy readings but I'm pretty sure I used the latest BIOS to update it. Will check again.
> 
> I've taken a few screenshots of the BIOS with the dedicated function (F12) but I can't find the .BMPs that have been saved to my external HDD. Any clue on which directory was created? I've read the path after taking the screenshot, it was something like ".ASMedia" and then something.
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding your BIOS version you can always download the latest CPU-Z and check its Motherboard tab. There you will see your BIOS.
Click to expand...

the bios is not the problem in this case. those sensors are screwed as i mentioned in the last post., gigabyte will get to them but for now its the waiting game. he can set vcore to 1.52 and it should be close to turbo realtime demand or set 1.72v to be safe


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the bios is not the problem in this case. those sensors are screwed as i mentioned in the last post., gigabyte will get to them but for now its the waiting game.


What? Are you saying I will have to RMA my motherboard????? (Uploading the BIOS screenshots now)

EDIT: GOSH................ What a shame, I was wrong, my BIOS is so outdated!!! And I'm pretty sure I used Gigabyte's utility to flash version F6 which is the latest one! OMG how could this happen. Downloading now the update, current version is F3. OMG, this is awkward

In the meantime here are the screen captures:


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> EDIT: GOSH................ What a shame, I was wrong, my BIOS is so outdated!!! And I'm pretty sure I used Gigabyte's utility to flash version F6 which is the latest one! OMG how could this happen. Downloading now the update, current version is F3. OMG, this is awkward


No worries... Hope your Corsair H110 problem got fixed, btw..
As for CPU-Z, I've suggested it to you so that you can check your BIOS on the fly, together with other values, too. In case you aren't aware of it. That's why I mentioned it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> the bios is not the problem in this case. those sensors are screwed as i mentioned in the last post., gigabyte will get to them but for now its the waiting game.
> 
> 
> 
> What? Are you saying I will have to RMA my motherboard????? (Uploading the BIOS screenshots now)
Click to expand...

nope you just have to wait. the sensors are like that on my board as well. If you look at this you will see:  that sensor 5 is missing. the same one that is 159 min/max/ and current all the time. it comes and goes. The board is a beast but its sensors are off and need work. set vcore to 1.172v and lock clock at 4400MHz then stress. btw VID is not vcore. its what the cpu is requesting and can be off a lot of the time. Vcore has the title vcore and will be listed as such. lol see


----------



## Obyboby

OK so I flashed the updated BIOS. I guess the first time I updated it I've done it on the backup BIOS? Then I read the instructions and noticed I was on the backup BIOS, used the switch on the motherboard to move to the primary BIOS and stayed there without realizing I should have updated that too? This might be the reason..

Anyway, my 2nd VGA is not recognized now, I'm re-downloading the drivers to re-install them -.-'' 5 mins left for the download to be completed.


----------



## Obyboby

Sorry for double posting.

So I managed to flash the BIOS and restore the video card condition without reinstalling the drivers - sweet. Here is the situation after fixing everything:





Yay! Thanks for your help guys!! My Vcore seems low at stock with no C-states active (Turbo also disabled), is this good?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Sorry for double posting.
> 
> So I managed to flash the BIOS and restore the video card condition without reinstalling the drivers - sweet. Here is the situation after fixing everything:
> 
> Yay! Thanks for your help guys!! My Vcore seems low at stock with no C-states active (Turbo also disabled), is this good?


In your BIOS, I see a Vcore of 1.056V. The screenshot is small. I also see a 1.039V?
IF this is 1.056V with all C-States, Turbo and EIST, disabled, then yes, this is a normal Vcore at 4.0 GHz. Some golden chips might do better.

Well done then!

One small peace of advice.... It would be better if you would install these drivers from the beginning. Uninstall them and re-install them again. Do not rush yourself. Take it easy and do it right!


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> In your BIOS, I see a Vcore of 1.056V. The screenshot is small. IF this is 1.056V with all C-States, Turbo and EIST, disabled, then yes, this is a normal Vcore at 4.0 GHz. Some golden chips might do better.
> 
> Well done then!
> 
> One small peace of advice.... It would be better if you would install these drivers from the beginning. Uninstall them and re-install them again.


Oh well, at least it's not 1.248 as before which was freaking me out, thank God. Time to do some reading and start trying out some OC








Thanks again









PS sorry for the small screenshot size. Vcore on the left is reported to be 1.056V, yes. If I enter the CPU Voltage section, the voltage shown next to the slider (which I guess is the standard voltage) is 1.036. Which one is my "standard voltage" that I can write down and start OCing from?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Sorry for double posting.
> 
> So I managed to flash the BIOS and restore the video card condition without reinstalling the drivers - sweet. Here is the situation after fixing everything:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Thanks for your help guys!! My Vcore seems low at stock with no C-states active (Turbo also disabled), is this good?


if you enable turbo the VID will appear higher as before as its what the chip requests. now you can run 4400 at 1.152v and 4800 at 1.310v

lol you could have then but eh you were more worried about VID which is mostly irrelevant as overclocking is supposed to be beating the tested values and not following them


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Oh well, at least it's not 1.248 as before which was freaking me out, thank God. Time to do some reading and start trying out some OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS sorry for the small screenshot size. Vcore on the left is reported to be 1.056V, yes. If I enter the CPU Voltage section, the voltage shown next to the slider (which I guess is the standard voltage) is 1.036. Which one is my "standard voltage" that I can write down and start OCing from?


I, personally and subjectively, would say 1.056V.

The most important though is how well you will scale and how high you will be able to go.

Good luck and.....update to the latest HWiNFO64








Get CPU-Z, too, if you don't have it.


----------



## webhito

What seems to be the norm for temperatures? For some reason my idle temps seem pretty low, gaming temps are around 50c and XTU hits around 65c. Posted a screenie a few pages back with my voltages also, do those seem to be ok? One other thing, what is vcorefin? Seems to be the only one thats rather high.


----------



## electro2u

Those are good temps.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Those are good temps.


Thanks =).

Any idea about what vcorefin is?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> You're welcome, and as for my temperatures don't forget that this is Prime95 v.28.5 running Small FFTs, as shown in the screenshot... My system will never encounter such load in its lifetime, never-ever. My temps are normal for my AIO solution.
> 
> It would be interesting though if you'd run the exact same settings, they are shown in the screenshots, and post your results. I run at 4.5GHz , VCore = 1.250V in the BIOS. Uncore ratio at 40x, VRING (cache voltage) = 1.1V -not shown correctly in HWiNFO64 , will research this further today, and finally CPU Input Voltage was set at 1.9V, and at 2.1V, respectively.
> 
> IF you will do this please remember to give your ambient temperature, as well.
> 
> Thank you


Here you go, that's one HOT TEST! Had all my fans and pumps maxed out for this. 1.25 on vcore, 1.1 cache, 1.9 on input. Ambient of 75F/23.89C.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jonu

So what do you guys think? I tried 4.4 but it takes 1.28 just to get Windows to boot. I'm sure there is other fine tuning to be done that may allow me to go a little higher. At it's current setting I was able to do stability testing and have had it running for the last 12 hours straight with temps hitting 77 degrees on the stock cooler.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Here you go, that's one HOT TEST! Had all my fans and pumps maxed out for this. 1.25 on vcore, 1.1 cache, 1.9 on input. Ambient of 75F/23.89C.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It occurs to me that delidding doesn't help Devil's Canyon quite as much as it did Haswell. You'd probably only get 10C off those temps. I did my Vietrnam DC yesterday and I was slightly underwhelmed. Going to put it under water soon as I un-lazy.

@Jonu I think that is a pretty sick overclock for such a well priced proc.


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> It occurs to me that delidding doesn't help Devil's Canyon quite as much as it did Haswell. You'd probably only get 10C off those temps. I did my Vietrnam DC yesterday and I was slightly underwhelmed. Going to put it under water soon as I un-lazy.
> 
> @Jonu I think that is a pretty sick overclock for such a well priced proc.


te name="M3TAl" url="/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/11250#post_23235418"]2400 MHz C9, dang. Must be some pricey sticks. What's the voltage for that?[/quote]

I believe it depends on how well the Tim is factory spread.

I got exactly the same results with my 3770k's and my 4790k: 15 to 20C drop through the cores, using CLU.


----------



## opt33

same here....I got 22C drop in core temps by using CLP on 4790k at 1.3v vcore and 4.7ghz, using calibrated probes to measure water temp to get an accurate measurement of the temp change.

However, I first tried paste before the CLP arrived and only got a 10C temp drop.

If you delid only use liquid metal (clp or clu) for tim1 (between die and IHS). tim2 (between cooling block and ihs) doesnt matter as much since the much larger surface area is ok for paste.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Yay! Thanks for your help guys!! My Vcore seems low at stock with no C-states active (Turbo also disabled), is this good?


So, is your Vcore still within the values it should be, after enabling Turbo, EIST and all the rest? Or it gets "crazy" values again?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Here you go, that's one HOT TEST! Had all my fans and pumps maxed out for this. 1.25 on vcore, 1.1 cache, 1.9 on input. Ambient of 75F/23.89C.


Thanks


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> So, is your Vcore still within the values it should be, after enabling Turbo, EIST and all the rest? Or it gets "crazy" values again?
> Thanks


Looks all good. Testing 4.7 @1.25v, is it ok? I need to undersatnd what other values to tweak...


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Looks all good. Testing 4.7 @1.25v, is it ok? I need to undersatnd what other values to tweak...


Can you please become a bit more specific about this matter?
It has been mentioned earlier that your motherboard, the Gigabyte GA-Z97X-G1 GAMING WiFi-BK, has a problem with its sensors. Can you confirm if this is valid or invalid? Can you post a screenshot from the latest HWiNFO64 where your VID and your Vcore will be shown, after loading Optimized Defaults?

Personally, I do not own this motherboard but you could help this community.









Regarding your question : 1.25V for 4.7GHz is an excellent value, if and only if you will get it stable. I wish you will!









Read a couple of the excellent guides found on this forum to educate yourself about the various settings. You can start from the first post of this thread.

Good Luck!


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Can you please become a bit more specific about this matter?
> It has been mentioned earlier that your motherboard, the Gigabyte GA-Z97X-G1 GAMING WiFi-BK, has a problem with its sensors. Can you confirm if this is valid or invalid? Can you post a screenshot from the latest HWiNFO64 where your VID and your Vcore will be shown, after loading Optimized Defaults?
> 
> Personally, I do not own this motherboard but you could help this community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding your question : 1.25V for 4.7GHz is an excellent value, if and only if you will get it stable. I wish you will!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read a couple of the excellent guides found on this forum to educate yourself about the various settings. You can start from the first post of this thread.
> 
> Good Luck!


I have already posted screenshots of the "correct" values for the motherboard last night, check the earlier posts















Yeah, seems like older BIOSes had a lot of problems with the sensors, and the readings were crazy







But now it's all fine.

14.7 @ 1.25 V is fine with gaming and stressing with AIDA64, but IBT on the highest stress setting made my PC crash


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I have already posted screenshots of the "correct" values for the motherboard last night, check the earlier posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, seems like older BIOSes had a lot of problems with the sensors, and the readings were crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now it's all fine.


IF you are referring to this post of yours then this is with Turbo Disabled. It was said that if you enable Turbo again -as I told you- your values would go crazy again.

I do not have any personal interest in this because I do not own your motherboard model. It would be good for the people reading though if this matter could get cleared.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> 14.7 @ 1.25 V is fine with gaming and stressing with AIDA64, but IBT on the highest stress setting made my PC crash


Try 5 - 10 loops of the x264 stress test, given on this site.


----------



## Sharchaster

After installed cpu on my Z97 PRO, I got dangerous temps on my PC....my chip run 4 Ghz @1.056 Volt Which I think it's a bad chip. I got 100 degress temps when my system idling in 10 minutes! and my system shut down automatically! Why this is happen? I got confused now....







I re-installed my H100 about 2 times, but I got same temps....







.....re-paste the CPU, but the temps is same.









my motherboard is an ASUS Z97 PRO....the settings on the BIOS is quite a lot....

what I must do now first?


----------



## M3TAl

Either something wrong with the H100 itself or something wrong with the mounting hardware (or you installed the mounting hardware wrong). You would be better off with the stock Intel cooler.


----------



## Forceman

Make sure the H100 pump is running. Best bet is to plug it into a molex - fan adapter so you can be sure it is running at 100%.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> *Make sure the H100 pump is running*. Best bet is to plug it into a molex - fan adapter so you can be sure it is running at 100%.


how can I know if my pump is still running or not?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> how can I know if my pump is still running or not?


If the room is quiet enough you might be able to hear it, but you should be able to feel it vibrating a little bit when it is running.


----------



## Sharchaster

Oh if that's a case, then yes my pump is still running, though. Gonna reinstalled the mounting hardware now.

but for the first time, please guide me how I can overclock my CPU. Hell, I don't even know how to setting the multiplier (called ratio on my BIOS)

the screenshot :














The settings on the BIOS made me screwed. lol. Too much settings on there.


----------



## electro2u

I wouldn't be worried about overclocking at this point if you're at 62C in the BIOS.

Here's a video on overclocking with ASUS motherboards:


----------



## Sharchaster

That's my previous question about the temps, bro. Still re-mount the mounting hardware now. Hopefully fix my issue. Anyway thanks for the video.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I wouldn't be worried about overclocking at this point if you're at 62C in the BIOS.
> 
> Here's a video on overclocking with ASUS motherboards:


Thanks for this video!

Does the Adaptive Voltage work the same on the Z97 ASUS boards, as is shown on this video?

I have left a question here, if someone could reply...

Thanks


----------



## TheMiracle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 2.10 is the highest you will ever need. try down at 1.95 first while working with vcore.


Thank you. It worked. Just set vrin to 1.95.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Thanks for this video!
> 
> Does the Adaptive Voltage work the same on the Z97 ASUS boards, as is shown on this video?
> 
> I have left a question here, if someone could reply...
> 
> Thanks


On your question, don't take this as a 100% guarantee but on my Z87-Pro yes you can do the Adaptive with positive/negative offset if for some reason you wanted to both for Cache and Core. ROG boards have more options 99% of time so I'd expect it to have it also but I didn't buy one because I didn't feel like paying extra for the ROG name only.

AISUITE, you won't use this. It sounds excellent in theory just like the EPU/TPU switches but that program is nothing special that you can't do yourself.


----------



## Wirerat

Aisuite is great for fan profile controlling. That all i use though.


----------



## error-id10t

Well true and if you could just install the Fan control without AISUITE I would but as you can't I won't, easy enough work-around is set the fans to lowest in the BIOS (well for me).


----------



## TheMiracle

One more question. What should i set uncore ratio for a 4.8ghz OC?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMiracle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 2.10 is the highest you will ever need. try down at 1.95 first while working with vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. It worked. Just set vrin to 1.95.
Click to expand...

everything running a little better now?


----------



## TheMiracle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> everything running a little better now?


Yes. Working with vcore and CPU ratio now.
Got it stable at 4.7ghz with 1.275 vcore.
I think i will stop here cuz at 4.8ghz still wasnt stable at 1.3 vcore. So i didnt go higher because of temps. Getting 80 max and 67 average with aida64.
Whats temps should i monitor. Max or average?


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMiracle*
> 
> One more question. What should i set uncore ratio for a 4.8ghz OC?


Try to get as close to 4.8 as you can, but you'll likely have to settle with a few hundred MHz less than this which is fine. CPU speed is king so don't lower CPU frequency in favor of a higher uncore. You may have to increase ring voltage to maintain stability as well, which many suggest staying 1.2v or under.


----------



## error-id10t

That's barely above stock, I doubt many suggest staying at or below 1.2v if the suggestion is he up it as far as possible... me personally, I've gone back the other way and just run a nice steady x48 but have put cache back to full auto/default and changed power settings to Balanced as there's no difference.

Of course benching is another story and it has it's own settings.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMiracle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> everything running a little better now?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Working with vcore and CPU ratio now.
> Got it stable at 4.7ghz with 1.275 vcore.
> I think i will stop here cuz at 4.8ghz still wasnt stable at 1.3 vcore. So i didnt go higher because of temps. Getting 80 max and 67 average with aida64.
> Whats temps should i monitor. Max or average?
Click to expand...

watch max as it will tell you your average. we know min is always 20-30c sometimes lower if its winter and like me your windows open.


----------



## szeged

having a bit of fun




trying to get 5.4ghz stable but nothing i try will work yet, in cinebench that is.

Does anyone know how to remove voltage protection on asus z97 boards? i cant go past 1.52ish or else i get errors.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> having a bit of fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to get 5.4ghz stable but nothing i try will work yet, in cinebench that is.
> 
> Does anyone know how to remove voltage protection on asus z97 boards? i cant go past 1.52ish or else i get errors.


they have a jumper that has to be switched and a setting in bios that says allow extreme voltage on some of the boards. was on the z97 deluxe wlc/nfc i had anyway


----------



## szeged

ty ill look for thge jumper or the setting in bios.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ty ill look for thge jumper or the setting in bios.


make sure you switch the jumper first if you find it or it won't let you enable the extreme voltages.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

On the asus z97 boards is the cpu input voltage the same as vrin?


----------



## TheMiracle

Shoul
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> watch max as it will tell you your average. we know min is always 20-30c sometimes lower if its winter and like me your windows open.


Should i look at CPU temps or Core# temps?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> On the asus z97 boards is the cpu input voltage the same as vrin?


yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMiracle*
> 
> Shoul
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> watch max as it will tell you your average. we know min is always 20-30c sometimes lower if its winter and like me your windows open.
> 
> 
> 
> Should i look at CPU temps or Core# temps?
Click to expand...

watch the core temps all of them.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yes


Thank you


----------



## M3TAl

Assuming those are on sub ambient cooling?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Assuming those are on sub ambient cooling?


which one? szeged is extreme cooling yes.


----------



## szeged

if referring to me then yes.


----------



## M3TAl

Ya. Wish I had some sub ambient.


----------



## jonu

How do i go about updating my info on the Spreadsheet?


----------



## Sharchaster

anyone know why this is happen? I set the minimum CPU Ratio into 40 and voltage into Manual....but 2 mins after booting into windows, my CPU frequencies will go down like the picture above....
how can I run my cpu at least constant 4 Ghz which is stock?









even on my sold Ivy, I never experienced this things.


----------



## szeged

set your power plan to high performance


----------



## Sharchaster

those settings is in the BIOS?


----------



## M3TAl

No. Windows Power options in Control Panel. Are you sure you're still not overheating? So it's throttling?


----------



## jonu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know why this is happen? I set the minimum CPU Ratio into 40 and voltage into Manual....but 2 mins after booting into windows, my CPU frequencies will go down like the picture above....
> how can I run my cpu at least constant 4 Ghz which is stock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even on my sold Ivy, I never experienced this things.


I found my cpu doing this also. All it took was for me to turn off the turbo stepping (I think that is what it is called). It does that to cut down power consumption. If you watch it while nothing is going on it will drop to around 800Mhz, but as soon as you start doing anything it jumps back up. Start a stress test and you can watch it go right up to max which according to your settings would be 4.4Ghz.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know why this is happen? I set the minimum CPU Ratio into 40 and voltage into Manual....but 2 mins after booting into windows, my CPU frequencies will go down like the picture above....
> how can I run my cpu at least constant 4 Ghz which is stock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even on my sold Ivy, I never experienced this things.


Disable EIST in the BIOS, but I don't know why you'd want to stop the CPU from downclocking at idle. It's a pretty significant power saving feature.


----------



## Sharchaster

It's quite hot I think when full load, its' about 60-65 degress (not stress testing) but open a lot of applications and doing some multitasking....it boost up to 4.4. Ghz which I think it's quite good @1.072 Volt *manual voltage I set in the BIOS....don't know if this is a good chip or not, since I'm not doing some stress test on this chip. I guess my H100 can't keep the temperature into "good" values.

Since I'm not a "water" guy, which is the best between H110 or Kraken X61?


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Disable EIST in the BIOS, but I don't know why you'd want to stop the CPU from downclocking at idle. It's a pretty significant power saving feature.


Because on my sold Ivy, even when my system is idle, I always got constant frequencies with a good temps. I guess Haswell is different things, though.


----------



## jonu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> It's quite hot I think when full load, its' about 60-65 degress (not stress testing) but open a lot of applications and doing some multitasking....it boost up to 4.4. Ghz which I think it's quite good @1.072 Volt *manual voltage I set in the BIOS....don't know if this is a good chip or not, since I'm not doing some stress test on this chip. I guess my H100 can't keep the temperature into "good" values.
> 
> Since I'm not a "water" guy, which is the best between H110 or Kraken X61?


I would double check the mounting of the heatsink/waterblock/pump. You should be able to sufficiently cool the CPU with that AIO. You really should get some sort of stress testing software though. Usually the stress tests push the cpu to higher temps than 99% of your normal usage and if your temps stay in check on the stress test, you know your temps will be safe under normal use. It will also generally expose any instability faster than just running about your daily tasks.

Sharchaster, I'll take a screenshot of what I'm talking about once I get back home from my friend's later today and have my computer set back up. But there is a setting on my Asus board that disables the function your talking about that adjusts your multiplier based on demand. I disabled it while testing overclocks, but really it doesn't make a difference. Once I'm home first thing I'm doing is turning it back on. As Forceman said why would you not want your cpu to downclock during idle periods. IIRC it also turns down the voltage which will help increase the life span of your overclocked cpu.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Because on my sold Ivy, even when my system is idle, I always got constant frequencies with a good temps. I guess Haswell is different things, though.


But we are talking about power/wattage, not temps. Why use more power at idle than necessary? I always have power savings enabled for idle on all my systems. No reason not to.

Just FYI: on power saver I'm pulling about 70W from the wall. With High performance it's about 90-100W. My FX-8350 was obviously higher than this







.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Because on my sold Ivy, even when my system is idle, I always got constant frequencies with a good temps. I guess Haswell is different things, though.
> 
> 
> 
> But we are talking about power/wattage, not temps. Why use more power at idle than necessary? I always have power savings enabled for idle on all my systems. No reason not to.
> 
> Just FYI: on power saver I'm pulling about 70W from the wall. With High performance it's about 90-100W. My FX-8350 was obviously higher than this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

i cant imagine 100w let alone 80w. my 4790k will pull that alone.


----------



## szeged

had to stop at 5.5ghz stable tonight, bad pot mount made it pointless to try faster than that as anything would result in a bsod. Gonna let the board dry out till monday night and try again.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i cant imagine 100w let alone 80w. my 4790k will pull that alone.


At idle? I haven't checked in a while, but I think my idle was something ridiculous, like 20W.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Because on my sold Ivy, even when my system is idle, I always got constant frequencies with a good temps. I guess Haswell is different things, though.
> 
> 
> 
> But we are talking about power/wattage, not temps. Why use more power at idle than necessary? I always have power savings enabled for idle on all my systems. No reason not to.
> 
> Just FYI: on power saver I'm pulling about 70W from the wall. With High performance it's about 90-100W. My FX-8350 was obviously higher than this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

meh how much are you really talking about in difference ? ~!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> had to stop at 5.5ghz stable tonight, bad pot mount made it pointless to try faster than that as anything would result in a bsod. Gonna let the board dry out till monday night and try again.


that is pretty awesome !


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i cant imagine 100w let alone 80w. my 4790k will pull that alone.
> 
> 
> 
> At idle? I haven't checked in a while, but I think my idle was something ridiculous, like 20W.
Click to expand...

lol i don't idle much especially now that i got my logitech driving force gt


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i cant imagine 100w let alone 80w. my 4790k will pull that alone.


Your chip pulls 100W while sitting idle on desktop?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> meh how much are you really talking about in difference ? ~!
> that is pretty awesome !


Power saver with the 8350 was 85-100W, high performance we're talking over 100W. And lets not talk about load







.

 .


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i cant imagine 100w let alone 80w. my 4790k will pull that alone.
> 
> 
> 
> Your chip pulls 100W while sitting idle on desktop?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> meh how much are you really talking about in difference ? ~!
> that is pretty awesome !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Power saver with the 8350 was 85-100W, high performance we're talking over 100W. And lets not talk about load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> .
Click to expand...

well it never idles down and at 1.320v its probably around 120w when not doing anything but problem is i'm always doing something so its always under some sort of load. Thing is i have no c-tates and am locked to 4.8GHz minimum and I sometimes lower my oc to 4.4GHz because of my psu issue but even then thats only when i am going to stream so far and as its fine during encoding videos and many other things. my hard drives use quite a bit as well


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Please don't measure power usage using Corsair Link. It's know to be pretty bad.


----------



## Erick Silver

Greetings Devils Canyon Owners Club!!!!! I was wondering if anyone you would be interested in joining the OCN Folding Community in the Team Competition?

The Team Competition is an all month, every month competition. You fold one piece of hardware in the competition and join one team. There are 20 teams of 6 members. There are a total of 6 categories in the competition, so 1 person per team folds in one of the 6 categories. The total points of the team determines how well the team does in the standings.

The Royal Navy Folding Team is in need of an i7 folder to complete our team. We have been holding in at 2nd and 3rd place that last few months, but need that i7 folder to help us overtake the reigning champs, The PPD Police. They are 14 time champs! The Spolier below are the i7 chips that are valid in the i7 category.

[i7 Hardware Allowed!]Haswell-E
Ivy Bridge-E
Sandy Bridge-E
Ivy Bridge
Haswell
Sandy Bridge
Gulftown[/SPOILER]

Help us to overthrow the reigning champs!

*Sign up Here!* It's easy!


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I know you guys have been asked this a lot... but where should I draw the line for my volt setting? I don;t want to push 1.3V for daily use, but I love the thought of having a +1GHz OC.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonu*
> 
> I would double check the mounting of the heatsink/waterblock/pump. You should be able to sufficiently cool the CPU with that AIO. You really should get some sort of stress testing software though. Usually the stress tests push the cpu to higher temps than 99% of your normal usage and if your temps stay in check on the stress test, you know your temps will be safe under normal use. It will also generally expose any instability faster than just running about your daily tasks.
> 
> Sharchaster, I'll take a screenshot of what I'm talking about once I get back home from my friend's later today and have my computer set back up. But there is a setting on my Asus board that disables the function your talking about that adjusts your multiplier based on demand. I disabled it while testing overclocks, but really it doesn't make a difference. Once I'm home first thing I'm doing is turning it back on. As Forceman said why would you not want your cpu to downclock during idle periods. IIRC it also turns down the voltage which will help increase the life span of your overclocked cpu.


thanks for your help. I'll wait for your screenshot.

Tried numerous times to re-mount the screw on my H100 and re-paste about 3 times, finally I realized that something wrong with either the paste or the H100 itself. Gonna RMA it if my H100 is dying. Sigh the temps holds me back. stable 4.5 Ghz only in 10 minutes in XTU before I stopped it due to the temperature and throttle.

btw here's my settings...need an input from all of you....which settings maybe I must set to enhance the overclocking capabilities.




What settings I must increase or decrease???


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I know you guys have been asked this a lot... but where should I draw the line for my volt setting? I don;t want to push 1.3V for daily use, but I love the thought of having a +1GHz OC.


1.3V should be fine long-term. I think the consensus would probably set 1.35V as the long-term limit, as long as you keep the temps in control.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> 1.3V should be fine long-term. I think the consensus would probably set 1.35V as the long-term limit, as long as you keep the temps in control.


I peak at 62°C or cores/package right now. Fans don't hit above 70% of their max speed as well.


----------



## koekwau5

Hi guys,

back after a while!
Busy finding myself a house and other stuff.

Noticed new BIOS came out for my Asus Maximus VI Extreme (1603) and giving it a spin now.

Running back at stock trying to find the lowest possible voltages:

CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K
Stock VID: 1.008V (4Ghz)

CPU Core Speed: 4.4Ghz (44 x 100)
CPU Cache Speed: 4Ghz (40 x 100)

CPU Core Voltage: 1.15V
CPU Cache Voltage: 1.00V

Currently running Prime95 v28.5 for some stability testing. Still running while typing this =)

Screenshot:


Edit:

1.1V for 4.4Ghz also seems to work. Wonder what this BIOS can do cuz previous was 4.9Ghz @ 1.35V.
Side note: Temps seem high, that's cuz the heater is at cremation mode. Room temp is 29 degrees


----------



## criss100

Finally I succeeded
[email protected] adaptive + offset for 7/24
With my new board is a charm make OC
He spoke of Msi z97 Mpower Max Ac


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criss100*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I succeeded
> [email protected] adaptive + offset for 7/24
> With my new board is a charm make OC
> He spoke of Msi z97 Mpower Max Ac


Not bad!
You can probably get more out of it.
What is it's stock VID?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Please don't measure power usage using Corsair Link. It's know to be pretty bad.


Even if it's somewhat inaccurate, the amount of inaccuracy would be equal between both systems. Seems pretty decent to me. Power drops just what I would expect when turning a water pump off or on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criss100*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I succeeded
> [email protected] adaptive + offset for 7/24
> With my new board is a charm make OC
> He spoke of Msi z97 Mpower Max Ac


Seems your board is missing the "Adjust CPU Base Clock Strap" option too. It used to be there on mine before updating to 1.7, now it's gone. I never got to play with it







. No idea why it's gone or how to get it back.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> On your question, don't take this as a 100% guarantee but on my Z87-Pro yes you can do the Adaptive with positive/negative offset if for some reason you wanted to both for Cache and Core. ROG boards have more options 99% of time so I'd expect it to have it also but I didn't buy one because I didn't feel like paying extra for the ROG name only.
> 
> AISUITE, you won't use this. It sounds excellent in theory just like the EPU/TPU switches but that program is nothing special that you can't do yourself.


Thanks for your reply and your opinion









Which ASUS Z97 motherboard would you suggest, in the price range of the Hero?

It's not that I went nuts all of the sudden, already owning two motherboards -see rig- and still looking for one more. It's just that, right after remounting my system on my ASRock I discovered that the "sensor" reading the Cache voltage is not working anymore. So, tomorrow morning I will RMA this board, mount my system back on the Gigabyte and wait (for the results from the Technical Service). This is the second flaw this ASRock motherboard presents, the first being a USB2.0 incompatibility on my ASMedia rear USB ports. Now, I've swollen that one, but I cannot accept the malfunction of such an important "sensor" as the Cache Volt. one.

The funny thing is that I love(d) this board! It's the only board -from those I own- which has permitted me to achieve the best possible o/c for my chip, since my Gigabyte does not offer Adaptive voltage Mode. I would purchase it again - still might do!

But then I thought - since I will surely get a refund if I want to- why not get a good ASUS board, with their amazing BIOS, with Adaptive Mode and "hundreds" of features I might never need, but still be there for me to tweak? I'm not a gamer this period - see my GPU - tweaking I like.

The only thing that stops me from getting the ASRock Extreme6 out of my mind is the fact that in all the reviews I have read it always ends up in the top places. Otherwise I would surely go for the Hero!

Well...I suppose I will have quite a few days to think about this matter, while waiting for the verdict from the Service. I will definitely have the right to a refund though, because -according to the laws of my country- if the board cannot get repaired you can get your money back.

The USB 2.0 incompatibility can most probably get fixed with a firmware update. The broken "sensor", I do not think so...

ps: I would expect more interest/support from the respective thread... Nothing though after 1 day and 11 hours!...


----------



## Nero09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Ya try with that Manual voltage I told you about.
> Also don't forget to set your H100i fans to Performance mode in Corsair Link.
> 
> _Edited for clarity. Looked a bit rude there even though I didn't mean it._


So, I had sometimes during the weekend to play with the BIOS settings. I did change everything needed to manual mode, upped the freq. to 4.5GHz and cpu voltage to 1.275 (anything below that = instant crash on prime95), changed the uncore multiplier to 44 etc... CPU hits 100 instantly the moment I start prime95. I also checked to see if the cooler + thermal paste was correctly applied and they were (also replacing new thermal paste), fans are on performance mode, etc.... Nothing works to lower the cpu's temp. So at this point, I'd guess that I received a faulty unit







any additional ideas guys?


----------



## EpicOtis13

Hey guys
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nero09*
> 
> So, I had sometimes during the weekend to play with the BIOS settings. I did change everything needed to manual mode, upped the freq. to 4.5GHz and cpu voltage to 1.275 (anything below that = instant crash on prime95), changed the uncore multiplier to 44 etc... CPU hits 100 instantly the moment I start prime95. I also checked to see if the cooler + thermal paste was correctly applied and they were (also replacing new thermal paste), fans are on performance mode, etc.... Nothing works to lower the cpu's temp. So at this point, I'd guess that I received a faulty unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any additional ideas guys?


Use x264 for Devils Canyon. Prime95 isn't optimized for haswell and will bring your temps way up. I get 93 in prime but less than 60 everywhere else


----------



## aerotracks

prime95 27.9 works great with Haswell.


----------



## Nero09

I have prime95 28.5, they claim that it works well with Haswell


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nero09*
> 
> I have prime95 28.5, they claim that it works well with Haswell


It does, its just that it runs so hot that you need an Ultra High End Water Cooling loop to test Higher Frequencies and Voltages.


----------



## aerotracks

Inadequate cooling coupled with high clocks when testing for all core FMA3 usually doesn't work out.

Keeping in mind intel specs some of their Xeon processors with a different (hint: lower) clock speed when on FMA3/AVX2, that shouldn't come as a surprise.


----------



## danman132x

Hello guys, I am new here and this will be my first post. Just have a couple small issues, but I researched them and seems to be motherboard related. I am knowledgeable with computers and how to build them. I just built a new system with an i7-4790K as the base. I AM new to overclocking though, but have studied it up quite a bit already. I am keeping it very mild though. My previous build was based on the Q6600.

My CPU is made in vietnam, Batch # X434A881 if anyone is interested. Got it from Newegg shipped 11-17-14.

Thermaltake G41 Commander Case
i7-4790K CPU
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-UD5H motherboard
8 GB RAM Mushkin Enhanced Redline DDR3 2400 (2x4 GB, set mine to run at 2133MHz in my bios so I'm not hitting the limit)
Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler
850 watt EVGA Supernova PSU
EVGA 02G-P4-3765-KR Graphics card superclocked. Came with backplate. 2GB

Case has 4 fans at the moment, only 2 in and 2 out. Top exhaust is a 200mm size.

Idle temps are averaging around 25-28 degrees C. Idle VID on HWiNFO64 is approximately 0.7247 volts at idle.

Starting off, I kept all my motherboard specs on Auto except a few. Instead of Auto on Turboboost I just enabled it. What I also noticed with this motherboard is that if you keep the turboboost settings on auto, it puts all cores to 4.4GHz regardless. I went in and changed that to the proper numbers respectively. 4.4 on one or two cores, 4.3 on three cores, and 4.2 on four cores.

I downloaded Prime95 v28.5 (before I knew it had issues with this setup) and ran the blend just fine. This was with all cores running at 4.4GHz. No problems. I start the Small FFTs, and not even one second after it begins the whole computer shuts down. After researching I concluded the overcurrent protection kicked in and people suggest switching it to extreme. This is supposed to keep it from shutting down instantly like that, no blue screen or warning. I kept it on auto though since I won't be running Prime 95 all the time. Next I proceed, all settings the same, to run small FFTs with the proper set-up, running it at 4.2GHz and no shut-down. It's only the small FFTs that gave problems before though.

During testing with my video editing program, at 4.4GHz all cores my voltage is 1.1670 volts. Running the Prime 95 Blend with 8 treads ( while typing this ) my voltage stays at a rock solid 1.1965. This still seems pretty good to me, as I've seen previous bios versions where people say it was over 1.25+ volts. Still with the video editing program, I used Intel Extreme Tuning Utility to increase my clock speed in increments. I got 4.5 and 4.6GHz just fine across all cores simultaneously. However when I set it to 4.7Ghz and started encoding, I got a blue screen error and windows shut off. I did notice the voltage did not go up though. It was still sitting at 1.1621 volts. This is probably why it crashed if I had to guess. I thought the BIOS would increase the voltage if necessary. I'll attach some screenshots here, what do you guys think of everything.

I'll mainly be using the rig for video editing and maybe some games. Unigine valley runs super smooth, even on ultra settings. I'm keeping settings all on auto and just 4.4 GHz across all four cores turbo'ed. That's just a slight overclock over the Intel's 4.2 spec'd. I want the CPU to have long life and reliability.

4.4GHz video editing program. I now use a better one, but for testing purposed this will do.
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/danman132x/media/44ghz_zps2cf84cb5.jpg.html

4.6GHz video editing program. Notice the volts not going up any.
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/danman132x/media/46ghz_zps208c1314.jpg.html

Prime 95 v 28.5 Blend at 4.2GHz
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/danman132x/media/Prime9542blend_zpsdf98c8ab.jpg.html

Prime 95 Blend at 4.4GHz
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/danman132x/media/Prime9544blend_zps7e2ea8bb.jpg.html

Prime 95 Small FFTs at 4.2GHz. Temps stay in high 70s
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/danman132x/media/Prime9542smallFFTs_zpsead72eea.jpg.html

Any tips and tricks are greatly appreciated!! Thanks for reading over. Looks like a great site to learn, I've been over lots of pages in here already.


----------



## kavinda

So, I found out that when overclocking my i7-4790k to 4.9 GHz @ 1.295V, it had little impact on performance in gaming in comparison to base 4.0 GHz clock @1.000V. I get temps of 65C while overclocked and 40C without overclocking. Is there a reason why this is happening?

EDIT: its also worth noting that the i7-4790K will not POST any voltages below 1V, even if the processor can handle those voltages.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kavinda*
> 
> So, I found out that when overclocking my i7-4790k to 4.9 GHz @ 1.295V, it had little impact on performance in gaming in comparison to base 4.0 GHz clock @1.000V. I get temps of 65C while overclocked and 40C without overclocking. Is there a reason why this is happening?


When testing my Pentium, overclocking memory and cache made a lot more of an impact than overclocking the cores.

Imo the 4790k is fast enough for pretty much any game at stock settings.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kavinda*
> 
> So, I found out that when overclocking my i7-4790k to 4.9 GHz @ 1.295V, it had little impact on performance in gaming in comparison to base 4.0 GHz clock @1.000V. I get temps of 65C while overclocked and 40C without overclocking. Is there a reason why this is happening?
> 
> EDIT: its also worth noting that the i7-4790K will not POST any voltages below 1V, even if the processor can handle those voltages.


Overclocking is a bad idea and a waste of energy for 99% of people.


----------



## jonu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> thanks for your help. I'll wait for your screenshot.
> 
> Tried numerous times to re-mount the screw on my H100 and re-paste about 3 times, finally I realized that something wrong with either the paste or the H100 itself. Gonna RMA it if my H100 is dying. Sigh the temps holds me back. stable 4.5 Ghz only in 10 minutes in XTU before I stopped it due to the temperature and throttle.
> 
> btw here's my settings...need an input from all of you....which settings maybe I must set to enhance the overclocking capabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What settings I must increase or decrease???


I couldn't find my flash drive in order to take a screenshot of my UEFI, but I can tell you where you want to go by looking at your pictures. When you enter the UEFI Bios go to your Ai Tweaker tab. Then scroll down until you find "Internal CPU Power Management" (it'll look like this: > Internal CPU Power Management). On my BIOS, it was the very first item. Yours is laid out a little differently but ASUS most likely uses the same term since it's an Intel specific term. Give me a minute and I'll update this post with the proper term. Ok, the setting you are looking for once you enter the CPU Power management tab is: "Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology". It only has two settings; enabled or disabled. With it enabled it will down clock the processor when idle or full performance isn't required. It will still max out to whatever setting you have as needed though. I currently have it enabled since I don't see the point in pushing the processor when it isn't needed. I did have it disabled while stress testing because I noticed the speed would occasionally drop from time to time for just a split second. Now that I have a nice stable overclock though I have it enabled.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kavinda*
> 
> So, I found out that when overclocking my i7-4790k to 4.9 GHz @ 1.295V, it had little impact on performance in gaming in comparison to base 4.0 GHz clock @1.000V. I get temps of 65C while overclocked and 40C without overclocking. Is there a reason why this is happening?
> 
> EDIT: its also worth noting that the i7-4790K will not POST any voltages below 1V, even if the processor can handle those voltages.


Either GPU bottleneck or VSync is on.


----------



## jonu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kavinda*
> 
> So, I found out that when overclocking my i7-4790k to 4.9 GHz @ 1.295V, it had little impact on performance in gaming in comparison to base 4.0 GHz clock @1.000V. I get temps of 65C while overclocked and 40C without overclocking. Is there a reason why this is happening?
> 
> EDIT: its also worth noting that the i7-4790K will not POST any voltages below 1V, even if the processor can handle those voltages.


A lot depends on the game and how well optimized it is. If the game is well optimized you won't see much benefit from overclocking the CPU, but you will see bigger changes if you overclock the GPU. On games that are poorly optimized or are cpu heavy (my best experience of this is World of Tanks), you can see a decent improvement, but it won't be huge. If you could only overclock the CPU or GPU and had to leave the other stock to get better performance in games, I would OC the GPU each and every time.


----------



## electro2u

Or not quite stable but plays games without crashing.


----------



## kavinda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Either GPU bottleneck or VSync is on.


Can't be a GPU bottleneck since I have an overclocked MSI GTX 770, and it can't be VSync since most tests I do go above 100 FPS at a point.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonu*
> 
> A lot depends on the game and how well optimized it is. If the game is well optimized you won't see much benefit from overclocking the CPU, but you will see bigger changes if you overclock the GPU. On games that are poorly optimized or are cpu heavy (my best experience of this is World of Tanks), you can see a decent improvement, but it won't be huge. If you could only overclock the CPU or GPU and had to leave the other stock to get better performance in games, I would OC the GPU each and every time.


I heard the overclocking the first two cores or even just one core will deliver a much better performance. However, I will not do that since I saw no difference in performance when even doing that. I did however notice that when my GPU has its core clock and memory clock speeds increased, the FPS goes up. I will focus on overclocking my GPU more than my CPU. And to think I was running my CPU at 4.9 GHz, wasting time, electricity and CPU longevity since August.


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kavinda*
> 
> Can't be a GPU bottleneck since I have an overclocked MSI GTX 770


Why should a mid range GPU not be able to bottleneck a high-end (regarding gaming performance) CPU?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kavinda*
> 
> I did however notice that when my GPU has its core clock and memory clock speeds increased, the FPS goes up.


Doesn't that mean that in your tests, the GPU is bottlenecking the CPU as suggested by *AcEsSalvation*?

Whether your FPS is rather CPU or GPU limited depends very much on the specific game on the settings used. Some games need relatively little CPU power whereas in other games, especially the minimum framerates are almost always determined by the CPU. Except of course you raise the graphics settings e.g. by adding a lot of MSAA/SSAA.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Are you using MSI Afterburner, EVGA Precision X, or any other GPU software that can monitor GPU usage?


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Overclocking is a bad idea and a waste of energy for 99% of people.


I'd like to object that statement for many reasons.

1) Video rendering and image editing etc benefits a huge amount from overclocking.
2) People who have more than one GPU are likely to have a small performance increase in gaming.
3) Encoding/decoding speeds dramatically decrease.
4) Compression + Decompression times decrease.
5) And it's FREE performance.

Overclocking is worth it and a GOOD idea


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Overclocking is a bad idea and a waste of energy for 99% of people.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to object that statement for many reasons.
> 
> 1) Video rendering and image editing etc benefits a huge amount from overclocking.
> 2) People who have more than one GPU are likely to have a small performance increase in gaming.
> 3) Encoding/decoding speeds dramatically decrease.
> 4) Compression + Decompression times decrease.
> 5) And it's FREE performance.
> 
> Overclocking is worth it and a GOOD idea
Click to expand...

kinda freeish

you still have to pay for the power

i think he needs to go check the forums though, this is not boring.net >.>


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> kinda freeish
> 
> you still have to pay for the power
> 
> i think he needs to go check the forums though, this is not boring.net >.>


Well theoretically speaking it is "free" with the exception of higher electricity costs, but as you said we are not here to dream, we are here to break records! (Well most of us wish but you know what I'm saying







)


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> I'd like to object that statement for many reasons.
> 
> 1) Video rendering and image editing etc benefits a huge amount from overclocking.
> 2) People who have more than one GPU are likely to have a small performance increase in gaming.
> 3) Encoding/decoding speeds dramatically decrease.
> 4) Compression + Decompression times decrease.
> 5) And it's FREE performance.
> 
> Overclocking is worth it and a GOOD idea


I said for 99% of people.

1) Very few people use their computers for running real-life cinebench
2) Again, very few people have multiple GPUs, and even then the benefits aren't that great. We're talking about a ~10% overclock here, of an already ridiculously fast 4.4GHz turbo CPU.
3) Most people don't do this enoguh for it to matter. A 10% reduction in encoding time the once a month you actually do it? I doubt most people would notice the difference between a 50 minute and 56 minute encode. Especially when they are likely to be using Quicksync anyway.
4) I'm pretty sure a 4790k can saturate SATA 3. Not sure about this, but that is what I think is my bottleneck with my SSDs decompression performance.
5) Not at all free. Never mind the ridiculous cost of after market cooling, you are going to be using 70% more electricity to get 0-10% more performance. Doesn't really make sense. There's a reason Intel ships these chips at the voltages and clock speeds they are at.

Overclocking is a ton of fun though and I overclock virtually everything I own. Just don't expect it to actually give you any tangible benefits on a modern CPU.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Anyone who plays MineCraft with mods, Planetside 2, or BF4 will get an increase in performance from overclocking. And other games may play at 60FPS, but overclocking reduces frame drops.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Anyone who plays MineCraft with mods, Planetside 2, or BF4 will get an increase in performance from overclocking. And other games may play at 60FPS, but overclocking reduces frame drops.


This particular poster was hitting 4.9GHz, which is pretty good. I can't go past 4.6GHz on my 4690k, even at 1.3xx volts. I'm using massively more power just to get a 4% increase in clock speed over a stock 4790k. I agree it helps, but we're talking about barely-better-than-margin-of-error improvements here unless you are luck enough to have a good overclocking chip.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Barely better? You do realize you just said there is a minimal difference between 3.5GHz and 4.6GHz.... If that's the case, let's downclock our chips to 2GHz and deal with losing 3FPS.


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> I said for 99% of people.
> 
> 1) Very few people use their computers for running real-life cinebench
> 2) Again, very few people have multiple GPUs, and even then the benefits aren't that great. We're talking about a ~10% overclock here, of an already ridiculously fast 4.4GHz turbo CPU.
> 3) Most people don't do this enoguh for it to matter. A 10% reduction in encoding time the once a month you actually do it? I doubt most people would notice the difference between a 50 minute and 56 minute encode. Especially when they are likely to be using Quicksync anyway.
> 4) I'm pretty sure a 4790k can saturate SATA 3. Not sure about this, but that is what I think is my bottleneck with my SSDs decompression performance.
> 5) Not at all free. Never mind the ridiculous cost of after market cooling, you are going to be using 70% more electricity to get 0-10% more performance. Doesn't really make sense. There's a reason Intel ships these chips at the voltages and clock speeds they are at.
> 
> Overclocking is a ton of fun though and I overclock virtually everything I own. Just don't expect it to actually give you any tangible benefits on a modern CPU.


Heaps of people have multiple GPU's in their PC, and that isn't just 10%. Just saying, there are tangible gains to be made with overclocking. And by the way, compression and decompression isn't just reliant on the hard disk, the CPU plays a big role in it as well. In fact the CPU plays the biggest role generally speaking.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Barely better? You do realize you just said there is a minimal difference between 3.5GHz and 4.6GHz.... If that's the case, let's downclock our chips to 2GHz and deal with losing 3FPS.


I was just using my experience with a 4690k as an example of what some people would get out of a 4790k, ie. a 4.4GHz to 4.6GHz overclock. I think 4.6 or 4.7GHz overclocks on a 4790k is pretty standard.

Admittedly, overclocking my 4690k does actually give quite a decent performance boost since Intel doesn't clock it as aggressively as the 4790k, but the point still stands that it is pretty dumb of me to run it at 4.6 when I can take it down to 4.4 using way less voltage, and without really noticing a difference in performance. It's just... why would you run it at 4.4 when you can turn it up to 4.6?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Well, voltage is a very small amount of the way to tell how much power a chip uses anyway. I'm using about 110W right now, and while gaming it can hit about 260ish (UPS). I have more than just my rig being put in that measurement.
Anyway, V * A = W
I'm going to give a run down of my system real quick. This isn't to debate with you, I just got curious about it and figure that I can share this info with everyone.

Currently using 78W of power. CPU is at 10% to 15% usage and my EVGA GTX 680 FTW is at 17% power draw. According to GeForce.com, this card will use a max of 195W. It is consuming about 35W. I think I have my monitor plugged in as well and one other thing...

Anyway, let's just say my chip is using the rest of the power (as well as HDD, USB, etc). That's about 40W at idle. Let me launch Handbrake and start processing a video.

I hit 174W. If my chip is at 1.26V (it is), then

Code:



Code:


174-33=141W
141W / 1.26V = 111.9A

35W / 1.008V (idle volt via HWMonitor) = 34.72A

Holy hell... Also, I don't really trust HWMonitor to tell me a reliable measurement because software measurement is significantly less reliable than using hardware.


----------



## Wirerat

The 4790k is not a good example though. Overclocking from the stock 4 core turbo of 4.2ghz just does not add much.

My current 4.6ghz 1.25v is only gaining 400mhz over stock.

My 4770k on the other hand has a lot more to gain. From 3.5ghz to 4.5ghz is a full 1ghz. Thats a difference that will show up. Especially in single core.

But any haswell i5 or i7 could be ran at stock and game just fine.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> this is not boring.net >.>


QFT.

You are not going to find anyone here cozying up with your "let's save some pennies by running stock" attitude Abrerro/Kavinda.

#1 I'm pretty skeptical of your supposed [email protected] claims.
#2 I'm super skeptical of your little difference between 4.0 and 4.9Ghz claims. Benchmarks? What games?
#3 Quoted above. If you don't want to overclock, that's cool. But coming on Overclock.net and saying "overclocking your {insert thing here} is silly" is trolling.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> coming on Overclock.net and saying "overclocking your {insert thing here} is silly" is trolling.


I wasn't trolling. Just pointing out that a relatively modest clockspeed increase on an already-fast CPU is not going to be reflected very much in game FPS, especially if you aren't super scientific about running benchmarks.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> I wasn't trolling. Just pointing out that a relatively modest clockspeed increase on an already-fast CPU is not going to be reflected very much in game FPS, especially if you aren't super scientific about running benchmarks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Overclocking is a bad idea and a waste of energy for 99% of people.


----------



## aberrero

I guess I could have phrased it better


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> I guess I could have phrased it better


That's what I'm guessing. Clock you CPU at 3GHz and get in a massive battle on PS2, then clock your chip at 4,5GHz and let me know how the min/avg frame rate is like.


----------



## BrainSplatter

Well, modern CPUs pretty much suck at overclocking. Even though they are now marketed as _Overclockers CPUs_, lol. First u pay extra for the 'privilege' of overclocking. Then without higher voltage u get maybe a 10% higher clock rate. If u apply more voltage u need better cooling for even more money.

A Celeron A 300 or a Core 2 E 4300 could easily be overclocked by 50% without the need for higher voltage or aftermarket cooling.


----------



## kavinda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> Why should a mid range GPU not be able to bottleneck a high-end (regarding gaming performance) CPU?
> Doesn't that mean that in your tests, the GPU is bottlenecking the CPU as suggested by *AcEsSalvation*?
> 
> Whether your FPS is rather CPU or GPU limited depends very much on the specific game on the settings used. Some games need relatively little CPU power whereas in other games, especially the minimum framerates are almost always determined by the CPU. Except of course you raise the graphics settings e.g. by adding a lot of MSAA/SSAA.


Well, I have to agree that a GTX 770 cannot compare with GPU's like the GTX 980, I just wanted to see if there was a worthy difference from overclocking to 4.9 GHz from 4.0 GHz in GAMING, which there wasn't, in most cases anyway. And I have to agree with your second statement because in games like ArmA 3 where the game is MASSIVELY CPU optimized, there was probably a 10 - 15 FPS difference from overclocking. This FPS difference is also evident from the i5 series CPU's to the i7 series CPU's as well.

However, in terms of video rendering, times have cut dramatically from not overclocking to overclocking. While overclocking and rendering a 30 minute 1080p video, it took around 15 minutes and while not overclocking, it took me almost 25 - 30 minutes, so i can see why overclocking is very useful there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Are you using MSI Afterburner, EVGA Precision X, or any other GPU software that can monitor GPU usage?


MSI Afterburner and sometimes AIDA64's built-in CPU/GPU monitor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> I'd like to object that statement for many reasons.
> 
> 1) Video rendering and image editing etc benefits a huge amount from overclocking.
> 2) People who have more than one GPU are likely to have a small performance increase in gaming.
> 3) Encoding/decoding speeds dramatically decrease.
> 4) Compression + Decompression times decrease.
> 5) And it's FREE performance.
> 
> Overclocking is worth it and a GOOD idea


All of your statements are 100% valid. As I stated before, when overclocking, i saw a massive difference in video rendering times when overclocking as opposed to not overclocking.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> QFT.
> 
> You are not going to find anyone here cozying up with your "let's save some pennies by running stock" attitude Abrerro/Kavinda.
> 
> #1 I'm pretty skeptical of your supposed [email protected] claims.
> #2 I'm super skeptical of your little difference between 4.0 and 4.9Ghz claims. Benchmarks? What games?
> #3 Quoted above. If you don't want to overclock, that's cool. But coming on Overclock.net and saying "overclocking your {insert thing here} is silly" is trolling.


1. Well, if you include the adaptive mode's voltage offset, its 1.345V. Also, the first two cores have the 49x multiplier, while the third core ran at a 48x multiplier, and the forth core ran at a 47x multiplier.
2. Borderlands: The PreSequel, CS:GO, GMod, and probably most importantly ArmA 3, since it is a CPU- intensive game. I also ran Uniengine Valley 1.0 as a good benchmark.
3. Dont get me wrong, i was happy and stable with my overclock for a LONG time, because I thought I was getting a pretty good performance/ price ratio with overclocking. I still do when I overclock, but i'm not seeing that notable difference in overclocking the CPU in games.


----------



## IOWA

How much voltage do you put in your 4790K?

Another thing: if i use BCLK to overclock do I have to downclock integrated intel graphic processor?


----------



## jonu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kavinda*
> 
> Well, I have to agree that a GTX 770 cannot compare with GPU's like the GTX 980, I just wanted to see if there was a worthy difference from overclocking to 4.9 GHz from 4.0 GHz in GAMING, which there wasn't, in most cases anyway. And I have to agree with your second statement because in games like ArmA 3 where the game is MASSIVELY CPU optimized, there was probably a 10 - 15 FPS difference from overclocking. This FPS difference is also evident from the i5 series CPU's to the i7 series CPU's as well.
> 
> However, in terms of video rendering, times have cut dramatically from not overclocking to overclocking. While overclocking and rendering a 30 minute 1080p video, it took around 15 minutes and while not overclocking, it took me almost 25 - 30 minutes, so i can see why overclocking is very useful there.
> MSI Afterburner and sometimes AIDA64's built-in CPU/GPU monitor.
> All of your statements are 100% valid. As I stated before, when overclocking, i saw a massive difference in video rendering times when overclocking as opposed to not overclocking.
> 1. Well, if you include the adaptive mode's voltage offset, its 1.345V. Also, the first two cores have the 49x multiplier, while the third core ran at a 48x multiplier, and the forth core ran at a 47x multiplier.
> 2. Borderlands: The PreSequel, CS:GO, GMod, and probably most importantly ArmA 3, since it is a CPU- intensive game. *I also ran Uniengine Valley 1.0 as a good benchmark.*
> 3. Dont get me wrong, i was happy and stable with my overclock for a LONG time, because I thought I was getting a pretty good performance/ price ratio with overclocking. I still do when I overclock, but i'm not seeing that notable difference in overclocking the CPU in games.


I thought Unigine Valley stressed the GPU not the CPU.


----------



## Twirlz

Hey guys.

I'm going to grab a 4790k and am looking for a nice Z97 board to partner it with. What ones should I be looking at? At the moment, I'm looking at the Asus Maximus VII Ranger and Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H at the moment. Have looked at the gaming boards but don't fancy a Killer NIC.

I'd like to dabble in overclocking, but I'm not seeking a massive overclock. Pretty much just want something which is easy to maintain and is reliable as I'm hopefully going to keep it for a while.

Budget is around £130

Thanks!


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twirlz*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I'm going to grab a 4790k and am looking for a nice Z97 board to partner it with. What ones should I be looking at? At the moment, I'm looking at the Maximus VII Ranger and Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H at the moment. Have looked at the gaming boards but don't fancy a Killer NIC.
> 
> I'd like to dabble in overclocking, but I'm not seeking a massive overclock. Pretty much just want something which is easy to maintain and is reliable as I'm hopefully going to keep it for a while.
> 
> Thanks!


Best you can buy is the ASUS ROG GENE, do not look further and i'm a gigabyte owner!


----------



## danman132x

Can anyone review these voltages and stuff please and let me know if everything looks good. Got drowned out here pretty quick lol. Guess it got missed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danman132x*
> 
> Just have a couple small issues, but I researched them and seems to be motherboard related. I am knowledgeable with computers and how to build them. I just built a new system with an i7-4790K as the base. I AM new to overclocking though, but have studied it up quite a bit already. I am keeping it very mild though. My previous build was based on the Q6600.
> 
> My CPU is made in vietnam, Batch # X434A881 if anyone is interested. Got it from Newegg shipped 11-17-14.
> 
> Thermaltake G41 Commander Case
> i7-4790K CPU
> GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-UD5H motherboard
> 8 GB RAM Mushkin Enhanced Redline DDR3 2400 (2x4 GB, set mine to run at 2133MHz in my bios so I'm not hitting the limit)
> Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler
> 850 watt EVGA Supernova PSU
> EVGA 02G-P4-3765-KR Graphics card superclocked. Came with backplate. 2GB
> 
> Case has 4 fans at the moment, only 2 in and 2 out. Top exhaust is a 200mm size.
> 
> Idle temps are averaging around 25-28 degrees C. Idle VID on HWiNFO64 is approximately 0.7247 volts at idle.
> 
> Starting off, I kept all my motherboard specs on Auto except a few. Instead of Auto on Turboboost I just enabled it. What I also noticed with this motherboard is that if you keep the turboboost settings on auto, it puts all cores to 4.4GHz regardless. I went in and changed that to the proper numbers respectively. 4.4 on one or two cores, 4.3 on three cores, and 4.2 on four cores.
> 
> I downloaded Prime95 v28.5 (before I knew it had issues with this setup) and ran the blend just fine. This was with all cores running at 4.4GHz. No problems. I start the Small FFTs, and not even one second after it begins the whole computer shuts down. After researching I concluded the overcurrent protection kicked in and people suggest switching it to extreme. This is supposed to keep it from shutting down instantly like that, no blue screen or warning. I kept it on auto though since I won't be running Prime 95 all the time. Next I proceed, all settings the same, to run small FFTs with the proper set-up, running it at 4.2GHz and no shut-down. It's only the small FFTs that gave problems before though.
> 
> During testing with my video editing program, at 4.4GHz all cores my voltage is 1.1670 volts. Running the Prime 95 Blend with 8 treads ( while typing this ) my voltage stays at a rock solid 1.1965. This still seems pretty good to me, as I've seen previous bios versions where people say it was over 1.25+ volts. Still with the video editing program, I used Intel Extreme Tuning Utility to increase my clock speed in increments. I got 4.5 and 4.6GHz just fine across all cores simultaneously. However when I set it to 4.7Ghz and started encoding, I got a blue screen error and windows shut off. I did notice the voltage did not go up though. It was still sitting at 1.1621 volts. This is probably why it crashed if I had to guess. I thought the BIOS would increase the voltage if necessary. I'll attach some screenshots here, what do you guys think of everything.
> 
> I'll mainly be using the rig for video editing and maybe some games. Unigine valley runs super smooth, even on ultra settings. I'm keeping settings all on auto and just 4.4 GHz across all four cores turbo'ed. That's just a slight overclock over the Intel's 4.2 spec'd. I want the CPU to have long life and reliability.
> 
> 4.4GHz video editing program. I now use a better one, but for testing purposed this will do.
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/danman132x/media/44ghz_zps2cf84cb5.jpg.html
> 
> 4.6GHz video editing program. Notice the volts not going up any.
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/danman132x/media/46ghz_zps208c1314.jpg.html
> 
> Prime 95 v 28.5 Blend at 4.2GHz
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/danman132x/media/Prime9542blend_zpsdf98c8ab.jpg.html
> 
> Prime 95 Blend at 4.4GHz
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/danman132x/media/Prime9544blend_zps7e2ea8bb.jpg.html
> 
> Prime 95 Small FFTs at 4.2GHz. Temps stay in high 70s
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/danman132x/media/Prime9542smallFFTs_zpsead72eea.jpg.html
> 
> Any tips and tricks are greatly appreciated!! Thanks for reading over. Looks like a great site to learn, I've been over lots of pages in here already.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> supposed [email protected]1.295 claims.


If 1.000V is his VID (he mentioned this value as his 4GHZ voltage), then yes, [email protected] sounds plausible. Mine has a 0.992VID and does this for 2x15mins 1344k:

http://abload.de/image.php?img=4900_1269_1344_2kus5h.png


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> If 1.000V is his VID (he mentioned this value as his 4GHZ voltage), then yes, [email protected] sounds plausible. Mine has a 0.992VID and does this for 2x15mins 1344k:
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=4900_1269_1344_2kus5h.png


VID of 0.992V .. dang thought I had jackpot with 1.008V.
SuperV also has a super low VID processor like you running on a Gigabyte.
What motherboard are you using atm? *Put your glasses back on koekwau5!*


----------



## aerotracks

Same as on the screenshot (CPU-z main board tab), Asrock OCF clocks it like a champ


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Same as on the screenshot (CPU-z main board tab), Asrock OCF clocks it like a champ


They seem to perform quite well has come to my attention lately.

Didn't knew their high ends boards are capable of doing their work propperly.
But their standard motherboard crap ... well crap!


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Hey guys, thinking of making the swtich from my AMD system to a DC system.. Was going to try and wait for skylake but that could be a year away plus i just got some more 2400mhz ram and might as well just upgrade a mobo and cpu...

So here is the question..

Looking at motherboards, i can find some pretty good deals on EVGA z97 classifieds. But i am and always will be a asus fan.. But not forsure if i want to spend 125 bucks more for a Formula vii. But man the features on the asus are insane.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-EVGA-Z97-Classified-LGA1150-Haswell-Refresh-EATX-152-HR-E979-KR-Motherboard-/231396781292?pt=Motherboards&hash=item35e052acec

I do however like the watercooling aspect of the asus, I will be doing full water someday here... I just was waiting to see if I wanted to water my amd system or spend the money and update to an intel system..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132247

Let me know what you guys think... Thanks.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> If 1.000V is his VID (he mentioned this value as his 4GHZ voltage), then yes, [email protected] sounds plausible.


I admit some envy at play along with my skepticism.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> If 1.000V is his VID (he mentioned this value as his 4GHZ voltage), then yes, [email protected] sounds plausible.
> 
> 
> 
> I admit some envy at play along with my skepticism.
Click to expand...

1.29v for 4.9 is extremely plausible considering that i can run 4.9 at 1.340v I may be able to go lower but i scale my voltage with my clocks and just up both to a set point in my mind and apply.


----------



## szeged

My4770k did 5.0 @ 1.29 so 4.9 @ 1.29 isn't impossible.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I admit some envy at play along with my skepticism.


Yup, that requires a bit of luck. I just got a X437 and a L427, playing the lottery again








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> They seem to perform quite well has come to my attention lately.
> 
> Didn't knew their high ends boards are capable of doing their work propperly.
> But their standard motherboard crap ... well crap!


The Z77 OCF ran incredibly well with my 3570k.. [email protected] in prime95... sticking with the brand was the logical choice.
After getting the Z97 OCF, I grabbed myself a cheap used Z87M OCF for my pentium which works great as well.

Standard crap, no idea. For overclocking I wouldn't buy standard stuff regardless which brand.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Yup, that requires a bit of luck. I just got a X437 and a L427, playing the lottery again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Z77 OCF ran incredibly well with my 3570k.. [email protected] in prime95... sticking with the brand was the logical choice.
> After getting the Z97 OCF, I grabbed myself a cheap used Z87M OCF for my pentium which works great as well.
> 
> Standard crap, no idea. For overclocking I wouldn't buy standard stuff regardless which brand.


the silicon lottery matters the most,not the board


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Yup, that requires a bit of luck. I just got a X437 and a L427, playing the lottery again


Please do post your results.
X408 has been good, with people hitting 5Ghz.

Curious to see what other Vietnam Batches can do.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> the silicon lottery matters the most,not the board


Board is quite important too, at least it was with Z77. I was on the really expensive Asus WS board (1155) before, at 5.0 it required additional 80mV of VCore (!!)... So I ended up at 1.264 with the Asus instead of 1.184.

Switched to the ASRock Formula and never looked back.


----------



## Wirerat

Haswell the board means less than any other cpus i ever oc'ed. My z87 A, z87plus and rog hero all clock my 4770k and 4790k the same.

My rog hero needs a touch more vcore than my cheaper z87 plus for 4.7. The hero has way more settings though so it mighhbe something im not adjusting. Its only .020v anyway.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Board is quite important too, at least it was with Z77. I was on the really expensive Asus WS board (1155) before, at 5.0 it required additional 80mV of VCore (!!)... So I ended up at 1.264 with the Asus instead of 1.184.
> 
> Switched to the ASRock Formula and never looked back.


yeah may happen,in my case had msi xfailure ac z97 and didn't change a lot, on low clocks like from 4.4 to 4.8 -0.01v, then for 5 ghz same 1.37v,but did only 1 bench at 1.36v and after same 1.37.there is no big gap between boards.


----------



## orndorf77

I have a msi z97 gaming 7 and a i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz with 1.255v typed in my bios and 1.28v under full load in cpu-z . my chip is delidid and I have a custom water loop so my temps are great . the questions I want to ask is . I have not updated my bios since I got my chip and motherboard in may . should I update my bios to the latest version ? and if I do will I have to stress test my chip all over again ? and would I most likely be able to lower my voltage ? or would I have to higher my voltage ? and would there be any benefits to updating my bios ?


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Hey guys, thinking of making the swtich from my AMD system to a DC system.. Was going to try and wait for skylake but that could be a year away plus i just got some more 2400mhz ram and might as well just upgrade a mobo and cpu...
> 
> So here is the question..
> 
> Looking at motherboards, i can find some pretty good deals on EVGA z97 classifieds. But i am and always will be a asus fan.. But not forsure if i want to spend 125 bucks more for a Formula vii. But man the features on the asus are insane.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-EVGA-Z97-Classified-LGA1150-Haswell-Refresh-EATX-152-HR-E979-KR-Motherboard-/231396781292?pt=Motherboards&hash=item35e052acec
> 
> I do however like the watercooling aspect of the asus, I will be doing full water someday here... I just was waiting to see if I wanted to water my amd system or spend the money and update to an intel system..
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132247
> 
> Let me know what you guys think... Thanks.


? does anyone have either or?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> ? does anyone have either or?


what i can say from my experience, is to go with a gigabyte mobo.gigabyte lately is doing good stuff.
don't ask me to explain,i'm lazy typer .had like 6 mobos and found myself better with the gigabyte.


----------



## $ilent

Guys, sorry for the lack of updates on the spreadsheet. I will be doing it in the next few days!

Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I have a msi z97 gaming 7 and a i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz with 1.255v typed in my bios and 1.28v under full load in cpu-z . my chip is delidid and I have a custom water loop so my temps are great . the questions I want to ask is . I have not updated my bios since I got my chip and motherboard in may . should I update my bios to the latest version ? and if I do will I have to stress test my chip all over again ? and would I most likely be able to lower my voltage ? or would I have to higher my voltage ? and would there be any benefits to updating my bios ?


If you update the bios you shouldnt need to stress test the system again so long as the new bios doesnt affect your cpu voltage in terms fo the amount of voltage drop with LLC. I.e so long as your cpu vcore remains the same as before on the old bios.

It might be worth updating the bios if your current one is giving you problems, ive not had a need to update mine recently but I remember the first gigabyte bios gave my 4790K some crazy high voltage for the stock boost clock. I had to manually input it myself in bios.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Guys, sorry for the lack of updates on the spreadsheet. I will be doing it in the next few days!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> If you update the bios you shouldnt need to stress test the system again so long as the new bios doesnt affect your cpu voltage in terms fo the amount of voltage drop with LLC. I.e so long as your cpu vcore remains the same as before on the old bios.
> 
> It might be worth updating the bios if your current one is giving you problems, ive not had a need to update mine recently but I remember the first gigabyte bios gave my 4790K some crazy high voltage for the stock boost clock. I had to manually input it myself in bios.


oh yeah damm right.mine was giving me 1.3++v.


----------



## $ilent

Mine gave me around 1.46v for stock boost clock! Good thing I wasn't running the stock Intel cooler otherwise my PC would set on fire.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I have a msi z97 gaming 7 and a i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz with 1.255v typed in my bios and 1.28v under full load in cpu-z . my chip is delidid and I have a custom water loop so my temps are great . the questions I want to ask is . I have not updated my bios since I got my chip and motherboard in may . should I update my bios to the latest version ? and if I do will I have to stress test my chip all over again ? and would I most likely be able to lower my voltage ? or would I have to higher my voltage ? and would there be any benefits to updating my bios ?


I agree with $ilent. Unless you're experiencing bios problems, I wouldn't care to update the BIOS as it may cause problems you weren't experiencing.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I have a msi z97 gaming 7 and a i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz with 1.255v typed in my bios and 1.28v under full load in cpu-z . my chip is delidid and I have a custom water loop so my temps are great . the questions I want to ask is . I have not updated my bios since I got my chip and motherboard in may . should I update my bios to the latest version ? and if I do will I have to stress test my chip all over again ? and would I most likely be able to lower my voltage ? or would I have to higher my voltage ? and would there be any benefits to updating my bios ?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with $ilent. Unless you're experiencing bios problems, I wouldn't care to update the BIOS as it may cause problems you weren't experiencing.
Click to expand...

I agree to a extent. Sometime you get some features with new bios that you want or need that the last stable bios didn't have. Of course its mainly ASUS I do this with as they are usually behind on their bios game.


----------



## webhito

Any sabertooth z97 mark 1 users here that are running into their bios randomly freezing? For some reason every now and then when I just get into the bios for some reason it freezes on me, needing to reset the pc and log in again, second time always works. Not sure whats going on but other than that it seems to be working fine. Just annoying.


----------



## IOWA

http://valid.x86.fr/dqxffm


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/dqxffm


Wow.






























Batch.?

Damn, I am jealous.


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/dqxffm


Wow!! I am actually so jealous O.O


----------



## szeged

try cinebench with it and see how it does









btw thats pretty awesome.


----------



## toolbreaker

wow iowa...That is a incredible piece of silicon you defiantly hit the jackpot on that one. Strange though I got a faster super pie score 6.33 with 4.9.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toolbreaker*
> 
> wow iowa...That is a incredible piece of silicon you defiantly hit the jackpot on that one. Strange though I got a faster super pie score 6.33 with 4.9.


his ram am was at 1333. I assume yours was higher?


----------



## toolbreaker

yes it was quite a bit higher..and you know i can see my bench mark increase with overclocking the ram even though going over 2400 dose you no good....even stranger


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/dqxffm


what stock vid has ?
and what type of cooling?


----------



## Sharchaster

why when I benchmarking my 4790K, my CPU always hit 100 degrees celcius, even my idle temperature is 37 degrees?
I use Intel XTU though.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toolbreaker*
> 
> yes it was quite a bit higher..and you know i can see my bench mark increase with overclocking the ram even though going over 2400 dose you no good....even stranger


There are benefits to Overclocking your RAM beyond 2400Mhz for Benchmarking purposes.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> why when I benchmarking my 4790K, my CPU always hit 100 degrees celcius, even my idle temperature is 37 degrees?
> I use Intel XTU though.


something is not right. Have you repasted/reseated the cooler?


----------



## aerotracks

Just put in the X-Batch. Lazy as I am, I didn't even clear CMOS and just continued running my 24/7 setting off the other 4790k I got.
Looks pretty charming so far, this is 4800 core / 4500 cache - C-States enabled.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=4800_1219_32mumfw1.png


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> something is not right. Have you repasted/reseated the cooler?


Tried it numerous times, but with no good results. Temp when Idle is great, because my room temperatures is quite hot....hell it's much cooler than my Ivy. But the problems came out when I test it with XTU, AIDA64....







it's only my problem....I believe my chip is quite good because I got stable 4.5 Ghz @1.150 Volt in 10 minutes before the CPU got throttle.

Wanna re-mount the screw again for the last time tomorrow, if the results are same, gonna contact my store and discuss or maybe RMA it.









Unhappy with $400 processor purchase until now.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> something is not right. Have you repasted/reseated the cooler?
> 
> 
> 
> Tried it numerous times, but with no good results. Temp when Idle is great, because my room temperatures is quite hot....hell it's much cooler than my Ivy. But the problems came out when I test it with XTU, AIDA64....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's only my problem....I believe my chip is quite good because I got stable 4.5 Ghz @1.150 Volt in 10 minutes before the CPU got throttle.
> 
> Wanna re-mount the screw again for the last time tomorrow, if the results are same, gonna contact my store and discuss or maybe RMA it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unhappy with $400 processor purchase until now.
Click to expand...

What cooler do you have .?


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> What cooler do you have .?


H100


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> H100


Do you have the pump header on a mobo fan plug? Try connecting it to a molex adapter if you do.


----------



## aerotracks

Quick XTU run with the X437 at 4500 MHz:

http://abload.de/image.php?img=xtu_4500_1120v_1189edyvn.png


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Do you have the pump header on a mobo fan plug? Try connecting it to a molex adapter if you do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Do you have the *pump header on a mobo fan plug*? Try connecting it to a molex adapter if you do.


I'm not understand what you meant.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

The molex plug gives power to the H100. The fan plug sends info to the motherboard letting it know it has a cooler on the CPU.


----------



## Wirerat

Yea my h110 performance is worse when the pump connector is on the motherboard instead of a molex adapter directly on the psu.


----------



## criss100

Boys one query

It is dangerous to put the CPU Core Voltage Offset Voltage - 0.090?
For sale in red?

This way I get the voltage at 1.14 v to 4.5 ghz
The PC is totally stable testing with x264 Stability Test in 8 hours
temp max 46/50 With WC custom cpu/gpu


----------



## koekwau5

Think that's done to prevent the ppl from undervolting and get them scared.
You know what you are doing which is the right thing: lowering the voltage =)


----------



## Obyboby

Hey, I just tried a quick OC, just changed Vcore (fixed mode) and multiplier, 4.8 @ 1.295 V. Temps are high under AIDA though... Looks like delidding really is necessary? Unfortunately, system hangs with 1.290V so I had to push 1.295. Will obviously have to test more, but can you guys tell if I'm on the right track and if there are any chances to stabilize on a lower voltage (perhaps some other settings among those countless options in my BIOS will help me get a more stable OC on lower voltage?)









Thanks for any input


----------



## criss100

thanks men
I never did until now not in adaptive + offset this I have my doubts
for me it is much easier to work on asus / asrock
This motherboard (MSI) is the first time I work with ea but gradually find the secrets


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Hey, I just tried a quick OC, just changed Vcore (fixed mode) and multiplier, 4.8 @ 1.295 V. Temps are high under AIDA though... Looks like delidding really is necessary? Unfortunately, system hangs with 1.290V so I had to push 1.295. Will obviously have to test more, but can you guys tell if I'm on the right track and if there are any chances to stabilize on a lower voltage (perhaps some other settings among those countless options in my BIOS will help me get a more stable OC on lower voltage?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input


unfortunately Thats around the values i gave you for 4.8GHz and only silicon lottery will make that voltage requirement any different. you are in the range I have given and btw for the record whatever you do if you go with a custom waterloop then do not put the mobo's VRM heatsink in the loop or you will run much hotter as I am.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> unfortunately Thats around the values i gave you for 4.8GHz and only silicon lottery will make that voltage requirement any different. you are in the range I have given and btw for the record whatever you do if you go with a custom waterloop then do not put the mobo's VRM heatsink in the loop or you will run much hotter as I am.


So there is little to no chance to get lower Vcore for that clock? Am I still safe even if I reached 91c on one core in AIDA? (Still need to more stability testing tho). I'd like to switch to offset mode once I ensured this OC is stable, but can't seem to find a good tutorial on how offset mode works. I understand the concept, I know my stock VID (Vcore, whatever, need to understand the difference between these two as well [yes I'm still pretty noob at this]), but I don't know which value to set in my BIOS...


----------



## superV

did some ghetto testing,i put my case on the balcony at 8 °C ambient temp and did some testing without lots of tweaking.

for 5 ghz cinebench from 1.37v i was able to do it at 1.27v.that's a lot of voltage decrease from 25 °C room temp.



and did a 5.1 at 1.35v
5.2 no go


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Yea my h110 performance is worse when the pump connector is on the motherboard instead of a molex adapter directly on the psu.


request screenshot maybe?


----------



## szeged

had some fun with the 4790k tonight because i failed at benching my 980, gonna figure out what im doing wrong with it in a few days, too frustrated today to deal with it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> unfortunately Thats around the values i gave you for 4.8GHz and only silicon lottery will make that voltage requirement any different. you are in the range I have given and btw for the record whatever you do if you go with a custom waterloop then do not put the mobo's VRM heatsink in the loop or you will run much hotter as I am.
> 
> 
> 
> So there is little to no chance to get lower Vcore for that clock? Am I still safe even if I reached 91c on one core in AIDA? (Still need to more stability testing tho). I'd like to switch to offset mode once I ensured this OC is stable, but can't seem to find a good tutorial on how offset mode works. I understand the concept, I know my stock VID (Vcore, whatever, need to understand the difference between these two as well [yes I'm still pretty noob at this]), but I don't know which value to set in my BIOS...
Click to expand...

bring it down to 4.7GHz and 1.260v and check the temps. If good at least it wont be so close to the edge. really though 4.6GHz is the safe spot at 1.23/1.21v when not running a custom loop


----------



## aerotracks

[email protected] with X437, getting a little warm here...

http://abload.de/image.php?img=xtu_4900_1327jsalk.png

[email protected]:



[email protected]:


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> [email protected] with X437, getting a little warm here...
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=xtu_4900_1327jsalk.png


your setting bro? so I can try it when I get the new cooler. (including power limit, tdp, etc)


----------



## aerotracks

You can download the XTU profile here:
http://hwbot.org/submission/2695728_aerotracks_xtu_core_i7_4790k_1286_marks

Power limit, tdp, etc. all on auto


----------



## IOWA

Sorry for late reply, batch is L435C312.
I use liquid cooling.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> bring it down to 4.7GHz and 1.260v and check the temps. If good at least it wont be so close to the edge. really though 4.6GHz is the safe spot at 1.23/1.21v when not running a custom loop


i can run 1.4v and stay below 85c running x264 using an h110.
Ambient temps play a big role. My idle temperature are always 26-29c.

Something is not right about his h100 or he has high ambient temps.

Also when using Aida64 to stress select all the boxes except gpu. Stressing ram lowers the stress temps.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Sorry for late reply, batch is L435C312.
> I use liquid cooling.


stock vid in bios ?


----------



## BlockLike

well, finally moving over from amd to intel

My 4790K and Maximus VII Ranger arrived today.

Looking forward to see what kind of OC results I can get out of this puppy in my rig


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> well, finally moving over from amd to intel
> 
> My 4790K and Maximus VII Ranger arrived today.
> 
> Looking forward to see what kind of OC results I can get out of this puppy in my rig


welcome and congrats! It is a bit different than oc an amd cpu. Good luck.


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> welcome and congrats! It is a bit different than oc an amd cpu. Good luck.


Thanks!









Yeah, going to give the guides a good read tonight before I do anything.

I've had intel rigs before, but have only OC'd my amd setups


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> stock vid in bios ?


Where do i find it?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Where do i find it?


vai nel bios e guarda il vcore a stock,senza cambiare niente.


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> vai nel bios e guarda il vcore a stock,senza cambiare niente.


OK, later I will check, not now cuz I'm not home!


----------



## DirtySocks

Any idea why 4690k Core 3 would show lower temps compared to other cores? There is like 8°C difference.......
Running 4.6ghz at 1.25 (i'm not done with ocing, will post SSs later on). Its both game & benchmark stable


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> Any idea why 4690k Core 3 would show lower temps compared to other cores? There is like 8°C difference.......
> Running 4.6ghz at 1.25 (i'm not done with ocing, will post SSs later on). Its both game & benchmark stable


don't know too.
my 2nd and 4th have almost 10 difference


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> Any idea why 4690k Core 3 would show lower temps compared to other cores? There is like 8°C difference.......
> Running 4.6ghz at 1.25 (i'm not done with ocing, will post SSs later on). Its both game & benchmark stable


its normal.


----------



## DirtySocks

Pew, you saved me some serious worries


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> Pew, you saved me some serious worries


with regular haswell the variation between cores was sometimes much worse. Even my delided 4770k using gcxtreme on die has 6c delta core to core at times.

Devils canyon improved thermols helped some but cores still vary.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> with regular haswell the variation between cores was sometimes much worse. Even my delided 4770k using gcxtreme on die has 6c delta core to core at times.
> 
> Devils canyon improved thermols helped some but cores still vary.


i think it's silicon's fault.unbalanced.
thats why overclock gets unstable cuz some cores need more voltage than other.
my cpu does [email protected] and [email protected]
thats too big difference.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Yup. I've got one core that is always about 8°C off. I think it's probably something like the TIM under the IHS or maybe my cooler is making better contact above it. Maybe that area of the die is a bit better so it require less power which makes less heat. Dunno. It just is lol.


----------



## opt33

Intel in their white papers claims the accuracy of their calibrated digital thermal sensors is only +/- 5C at tjmax, and the accuracy decreases the further from tjmax. A 10C spread in temps is normal from calibration error alone. Add the variation in sensor placement versus hot spot, differences in cores location within die...bottom line super accurate temps are not needed when any of hottest cores can throttle the chip (lot of redundancy built in), and when temps are primarily used for throttling.


----------



## DirtySocks

Makes sense now.
I also noticed one thing which i read somewhere in the review that Temps jump from 78 to 86 constantly during stresstest. Being an AMD OCer i've never seen this







.
I'm glad there are reviews & forums/forumers out there that mention this.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> unfortunately Thats around the values i gave you for 4.8GHz and only silicon lottery will make that voltage requirement any different. you are in the range I have given and btw for the record whatever you do if you go with a custom waterloop then do not put the mobo's VRM heatsink in the loop or you will run much hotter as I am.


My mobo VRM is in the loop, temps are fine. I had loop with my 8350 and the temps maybe changed 1-2C if that after adding the VRM and NB in the loop.

If you think about it how much heat(aka wattage) does a VRM section output? Majority of the wattage should be CPU and GPU.


----------



## BlockLike

well, that was the upgrade of the year...

completely stock 4790K just obliterated my 3dmark scores from a 4.8ghz FX 8350

any noticeable stuttering and frame drops during gaming... gone!

Cannot wait for my 980 to turn up... might not even need to OC it LOL


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> unfortunately Thats around the values i gave you for 4.8GHz and only silicon lottery will make that voltage requirement any different. you are in the range I have given and btw for the record whatever you do if you go with a custom waterloop then do not put the mobo's VRM heatsink in the loop or you will run much hotter as I am.
> 
> 
> 
> My mobo VRM is in the loop, temps are fine. I had loop with my 8350 and the temps maybe changed 1-2C if that after adding the VRM and NB in the loop.
> 
> If you think about it how much heat(aka wattage) does a VRM section output? Majority of the wattage should be CPU and GPU.
Click to expand...

i'm reffering to my mobo and with a cpu and gpu. Before adding the vrm's my gpu never broke 56C now i get up to 76C and this is after bringing the cpu down to stock. Believe me the vrm's are a beast. cpu and gpu are naturally a lot but the vrm's are making them hotter than they already ran with only x2 240mm rads. crazy part is i added a 360 to the loop when i added the vrm's


----------



## M3TAl

Do you have really high ambient or not enough rad? 56C for a gpu on water is high, 76C is just wrong... My gpu with 1.3V never broke 48C with 28C ambient, fans on 800 rpm.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Do you have really high ambient or not enough rad? 56C for a gpu on water is high.


i only had 2 240's back then if you read what i said. that dictates not enough rad. so i added a 360mm and ffigured since i added that i should add the mobo's waterblock also 56C for this gpu is a good temp when running 1.46v through it.


----------



## AL1ReZa

I don't know why the Intel control panel doesn't show up in win 8.1 and i5 4690k
Anyone has this problem?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AL1ReZa*
> 
> I don't know why the Intel control panel doesn't show up in win 8.1 and i5 4690k
> Anyone has this problem?


its in the windows control panel unless you didn't install the intel gpu driver


----------



## Obyboby

Got a sudden crash during a competitive in CS:GO for low Vcore. So sad... so 1.295 is not enough. Back to stock for now, will try 4.6 when I got some time..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Got a sudden crash during a competitive in CS:GO for low Vcore. So sad... so 1.295 is not enough. Back to stock for now, will try 4.6 when I got some time..


its usually 1.310v for perfection at 4.8GHz on that board as gigabyte always takes a little extra juice but it will be completely stable for the most part. Just know that our board can handle all the power that its playing with. Thats why when i sell my cpu/gpu/mobo bundle to go x99 i'm grabbing the x99 version. I will be putting the cpu/gpu/ and mobo in my sig up sometime soon.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its usually 1.310v for perfection at 4.8GHz on that board as gigabyte always takes a little extra juice but it will be completely stable for the most part. Just know that our board can handle all the power that its playing with. Thats why when i sell my cpu/gpu/mobo bundle to go x99 i'm grabbing the x99 version. I will be putting the cpu/gpu/ and mobo in my sig up sometime soon.


So let's give 1.310 a try, I hate having to drop below 4.8, lol, but those temps.... Ok then, I might go back to 4.8 after delidding.


----------



## aerotracks

Broke right through 6:00 with my new X437 + new memory, fun to play with









http://abload.de/image.php?img=32m_5000_2720_5_59_01yyk5o.jpg


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its usually 1.310v for perfection at 4.8GHz on that board as gigabyte always takes a little extra juice but it will be completely stable for the most part. Just know that our board can handle all the power that its playing with. Thats why when i sell my cpu/gpu/mobo bundle to go x99 i'm grabbing the x99 version. I will be putting the cpu/gpu/ and mobo in my sig up sometime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> So let's give 1.310 a try, I hate having to drop below 4.8, lol, but those temps.... Ok then, I might go back to 4.8 after delidding.
Click to expand...

lol i finally put in the rma for my psu as i believe someting in this thing is busted as it is dying slowly. time to put up my bundle as well so i can ship it after i sell.


----------



## archer23

My 4790K arrived yesterday, batch L421C082. Think I'll build the rig today, can't wait to play with it.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> unfortunately Thats around the values i gave you for 4.8GHz and only silicon lottery will make that voltage requirement any different. you are in the range I have given and btw for the record whatever you do if you go with a custom waterloop then do not put the mobo's VRM heatsink in the loop or you will run much hotter as I am.
> 
> 
> 
> My mobo VRM is in the loop, temps are fine. I had loop with my 8350 and the temps maybe changed 1-2C if that after adding the VRM and NB in the loop.
> 
> If you think about it how much heat(aka wattage) does a VRM section output? Majority of the wattage should be CPU and GPU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm reffering to my mobo and with a cpu and gpu. Before adding the vrm's my gpu never broke 56C now i get up to 76C and this is after bringing the cpu down to stock. Believe me the vrm's are a beast. cpu and gpu are naturally a lot but the vrm's are making them hotter than they already ran with only x2 240mm rads. crazy part is i added a 360 to the loop when i added the vrm's
Click to expand...

VRMs are weak heat production.

only components you are "supposed" to add rads for is cpu (s) and gpu (s)
ram, mobo/vrm/nb/sb ( if applicable ) are all not needed to add any rad space.

general rule of thumb is 120+120* ( total number gpu and cpu )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Do you have really high ambient or not enough rad? 56C for a gpu on water is high.
> 
> 
> 
> i only had 2 240's back then if you read what i said. that dictates not enough rad. so i added a 360mm and ffigured since i added that i should add the mobo's waterblock also 56C for this gpu is a good temp when running 1.46v through it.
Click to expand...

as you can see above by " general rule of thumb " you had plenty of rad space, if you can not get your core below 76 you either
a) need more pump
b)need good rad fans
c) need to turn up your existing fans


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> unfortunately Thats around the values i gave you for 4.8GHz and only silicon lottery will make that voltage requirement any different. you are in the range I have given and btw for the record whatever you do if you go with a custom waterloop then do not put the mobo's VRM heatsink in the loop or you will run much hotter as I am.
> 
> 
> 
> My mobo VRM is in the loop, temps are fine. I had loop with my 8350 and the temps maybe changed 1-2C if that after adding the VRM and NB in the loop.
> 
> If you think about it how much heat(aka wattage) does a VRM section output? Majority of the wattage should be CPU and GPU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm reffering to my mobo and with a cpu and gpu. Before adding the vrm's my gpu never broke 56C now i get up to 76C and this is after bringing the cpu down to stock. Believe me the vrm's are a beast. cpu and gpu are naturally a lot but the vrm's are making them hotter than they already ran with only x2 240mm rads. crazy part is i added a 360 to the loop when i added the vrm's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VRMs are weak heat production.
> 
> only components you are "supposed" to add rads for is cpu (s) and gpu (s)
> ram, mobo/vrm/nb/sb ( if applicable ) are all not needed to add any rad space.
> 
> general rule of thumb is 120+120* ( total number gpu and cpu )
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Do you have really high ambient or not enough rad? 56C for a gpu on water is high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i only had 2 240's back then if you read what i said. that dictates not enough rad. so i added a 360mm and ffigured since i added that i should add the mobo's waterblock also 56C for this gpu is a good temp when running 1.46v through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as you can see above by " general rule of thumb " you had plenty of rad space, if you can not get your core below 76 you either
> a) need more pump
> b)need good rad fans
> c) need to turn up your existing fans
Click to expand...

false. for the kingpin and cpu 2 240mm's is not enough though they did the job but the gpu was still maxing at 56C and the cpu still maxxed at 82C. As you seem to miss a reading section as well i did not add the new rad for the VRM block i added it for the for the cpu and gpu however i added the vrmblock since i had the loop down. To say the least if temps before rad on gpu/cpu were maxing at 56C/82C then adding a 360mm should bring those down a bit. However temps went up. Now you look and see what you did differently. only added 2 more tubes both not too long as exit bottom rad to just outside the case and then from the top of the crossflow to the top rad in case. a foot of tube. However the pump was ran at 1 before adding that so a adjustment to 2 was made. my pump is ran on three normally though and thats where i put it at however the pump speed seems worse wqith too much speed(5) and too little speed(1) so i have found the sweet spot. The fans are doing their job as they have been doing before the adjustment and only difference was i added 3 Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15 (1850rpm) to the 360 i added so i don't believe that will negatively affect performance so the only thing left is the vrm's i added to be the culprit. the other fans are XSPC 2000rpm fans and all fans are maxxed. also let me see you bench a kingpin on a 120mm rad with 1.46v or i'll even say a 240mm. that alone needs 3600mjm and the cpu was running at 1.42v normal everyday until my psu couldn't take it anymore and i use x2 240mm for that. be realistic x2 240mm is cutting it really close to be cooling all of that alo9ne without anything else.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Broke right through 6:00 with my new X437 + new memory, fun to play with


Holy crap. Awesomesauce.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> unfortunately Thats around the values i gave you for 4.8GHz and only silicon lottery will make that voltage requirement any different. you are in the range I have given and btw for the record whatever you do if you go with a custom waterloop then do not put the mobo's VRM heatsink in the loop or you will run much hotter as I am.
> 
> 
> 
> My mobo VRM is in the loop, temps are fine. I had loop with my 8350 and the temps maybe changed 1-2C if that after adding the VRM and NB in the loop.
> 
> If you think about it how much heat(aka wattage) does a VRM section output? Majority of the wattage should be CPU and GPU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm reffering to my mobo and with a cpu and gpu. Before adding the vrm's my gpu never broke 56C now i get up to 76C and this is after bringing the cpu down to stock. Believe me the vrm's are a beast. cpu and gpu are naturally a lot but the vrm's are making them hotter than they already ran with only x2 240mm rads. crazy part is i added a 360 to the loop when i added the vrm's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VRMs are weak heat production.
> 
> only components you are "supposed" to add rads for is cpu (s) and gpu (s)
> ram, mobo/vrm/nb/sb ( if applicable ) are all not needed to add any rad space.
> 
> general rule of thumb is 120+120* ( total number gpu and cpu )
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Do you have really high ambient or not enough rad? 56C for a gpu on water is high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i only had 2 240's back then if you read what i said. that dictates not enough rad. so i added a 360mm and ffigured since i added that i should add the mobo's waterblock also 56C for this gpu is a good temp when running 1.46v through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as you can see above by " general rule of thumb " you had plenty of rad space, if you can not get your core below 76 you either
> a) need more pump
> b)need good rad fans
> c) need to turn up your existing fans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false. for the kingpin and cpu 2 240mm's is not enough though they did the job but the gpu was still maxing at 56C and the cpu still maxxed at 82C. As you seem to miss a reading section as well i did not add the new rad for the VRM block i added it for the for the cpu and gpu however i added the vrmblock since i had the loop down. To say the least if temps before rad on gpu/cpu were maxing at 56C/82C then adding a 360mm should bring those down a bit. However temps went up. Now you look and see what you did differently. only added 2 more tubes both not too long as exit bottom rad to just outside the case and then from the top of the crossflow to the top rad in case. a foot of tube. However the pump was ran at 1 before adding that so a adjustment to 2 was made. my pump is ran on three normally though and thats where i put it at however the pump speed seems worse wqith too much speed(5) and too little speed(1) so i have found the sweet spot. The fans are doing their job as they have been doing before the adjustment and only difference was i added 3 Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15 (1850rpm) to the 360 i added so i don't believe that will negatively affect performance so the only thing left is the vrm's i added to be the culprit. the other fans are XSPC 2000rpm fans and all fans are maxxed. also let me see you bench a kingpin on a 120mm rad with 1.46v or i'll even say a 240mm. that alone needs 3600mjm and the cpu was running at 1.42v normal everyday until my psu couldn't take it anymore and i use x2 240mm for that. be realistic x2 240mm is cutting it really close to be cooling all of that alo9ne without anything else.
Click to expand...

False

( as you said )

no i read it just fine,
i also NEVER stated you added the rad for any reason,

i did state you DONT NEED TO add a rad for your vrms, my point was if you had set up your loop correct in the first place you would of had plenty of rad space, BEFORE you added the 360

it is simple really i can cool 4290xs and a 8350 or 4 7970s and a 8350 OCed ( all ) on 6x120 without issue cap on CPU is ~ 65c and cap on gpus is ~ 45c

there is NO REASON you should hit that temp

so
a) need more pump
b)need good rad fans
c) need to turn up your existing fans
one of these is true, like it, dont, i dont care

you are welcome to do what you want, it is your pc, but i was trying to offer some friendly advice

i am all for overkill my Mitx has 3 240s and 1 120
my th10 has 5 480s and my m8 will either have 5 or 6 360s
although i will concede those temps may be possible if you have not delided ( which i assumed you did )

!! that would be my fault i forgot intel is too cheap to use actual solder on a $300 chip


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Holy crap. Awesomesauce.


Thanks man


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> unfortunately Thats around the values i gave you for 4.8GHz and only silicon lottery will make that voltage requirement any different. you are in the range I have given and btw for the record whatever you do if you go with a custom waterloop then do not put the mobo's VRM heatsink in the loop or you will run much hotter as I am.
> 
> 
> 
> My mobo VRM is in the loop, temps are fine. I had loop with my 8350 and the temps maybe changed 1-2C if that after adding the VRM and NB in the loop.
> 
> If you think about it how much heat(aka wattage) does a VRM section output? Majority of the wattage should be CPU and GPU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm reffering to my mobo and with a cpu and gpu. Before adding the vrm's my gpu never broke 56C now i get up to 76C and this is after bringing the cpu down to stock. Believe me the vrm's are a beast. cpu and gpu are naturally a lot but the vrm's are making them hotter than they already ran with only x2 240mm rads. crazy part is i added a 360 to the loop when i added the vrm's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VRMs are weak heat production.
> 
> only components you are "supposed" to add rads for is cpu (s) and gpu (s)
> ram, mobo/vrm/nb/sb ( if applicable ) are all not needed to add any rad space.
> 
> general rule of thumb is 120+120* ( total number gpu and cpu )
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Do you have really high ambient or not enough rad? 56C for a gpu on water is high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i only had 2 240's back then if you read what i said. that dictates not enough rad. so i added a 360mm and ffigured since i added that i should add the mobo's waterblock also 56C for this gpu is a good temp when running 1.46v through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as you can see above by " general rule of thumb " you had plenty of rad space, if you can not get your core below 76 you either
> a) need more pump
> b)need good rad fans
> c) need to turn up your existing fans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false. for the kingpin and cpu 2 240mm's is not enough though they did the job but the gpu was still maxing at 56C and the cpu still maxxed at 82C. As you seem to miss a reading section as well i did not add the new rad for the VRM block i added it for the for the cpu and gpu however i added the vrmblock since i had the loop down. To say the least if temps before rad on gpu/cpu were maxing at 56C/82C then adding a 360mm should bring those down a bit. However temps went up. Now you look and see what you did differently. only added 2 more tubes both not too long as exit bottom rad to just outside the case and then from the top of the crossflow to the top rad in case. a foot of tube. However the pump was ran at 1 before adding that so a adjustment to 2 was made. my pump is ran on three normally though and thats where i put it at however the pump speed seems worse wqith too much speed(5) and too little speed(1) so i have found the sweet spot. The fans are doing their job as they have been doing before the adjustment and only difference was i added 3 Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15 (1850rpm) to the 360 i added so i don't believe that will negatively affect performance so the only thing left is the vrm's i added to be the culprit. the other fans are XSPC 2000rpm fans and all fans are maxxed. also let me see you bench a kingpin on a 120mm rad with 1.46v or i'll even say a 240mm. that alone needs 3600mjm and the cpu was running at 1.42v normal everyday until my psu couldn't take it anymore and i use x2 240mm for that. be realistic x2 240mm is cutting it really close to be cooling all of that alo9ne without anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False
> 
> ( as you said )
> 
> no i read it just fine,
> i also NEVER stated you added the rad for any reason,
> 
> i did state you DONT NEED TO add a rad for your vrms, my point was if you had set up your loop correct in the first place you would of had plenty of rad space, BEFORE you added the 360
> 
> it is simple really i can cool 4290xs and a 8350 or 4 7970s and a 8350 OCed ( all ) on 6x120 without issue cap on CPU is ~ 65c and cap on gpus is ~ 45c
> 
> there is NO REASON you should hit that temp
> 
> so
> a) need more pump
> b)need good rad fans
> c) need to turn up your existing fans
> one of these is true, like it, dont, i dont care
> 
> you are welcome to do what you want, it is your pc, but i was trying to offer some friendly advice
> 
> i am all for overkill my Mitx has 3 240s and 1 120
> my th10 has 5 480s and my m8 will either have 5 or 6 360s
> although i will concede those temps may be possible if you have not delided ( which i assumed you did )
> 
> !! that would be my fault i forgot intel is too cheap to use actual solder on a $300 chip
Click to expand...

i'm not delidding as i am selling this cpu and this kingpin which is also correctly in a loop that was a cpu only loop for a while and when i added the gpu i added a 360mm because x2 240's dont cut it for this gpu and cpu being in the same loop. If you know so m,uch you would also know not everyone delids and all three of your options are still wrong. fans are maxed and elite and my d5 is more than enough pump.


----------



## Mega Man

ok, have fun with your high temps ~!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ok, have fun with your high temps ~!


haha funny thing is i still got a 240mm i can throw in at anytime with more scythes lol. However the point in me mentioning it was just to mention that things happen lol. I am not going to add the 240 because i will be selling this cpu/mobo//gpu as a combo so no need to make adjustments lol. BTW temps aren't even high considering that those are max and not allways there but the gpu one is not the gpu temp as thats always a lot lower . Its the gpu-VRM temps and thats what i want to keep under 50C. however it is for a performance reason and not a necessity.


----------



## electro2u

I just don't really see a problem with running severe stress tests on these and having them get scary hot. If you really really have good rad space yes, you can do better... but what's the difference? Are you saving any power by reducing thermals? nope. I used to think so. It's just disappating faster. Is it dangerous for these chips to run at 92C? No. I wouldn't let them do it all day/night for years and expect them to last as long, but for a stress test or 10? No problem... They don't call him DJthrottleboi for nothin!


----------



## Forceman

You are reducing power by reducing thermals though. Maybe not enough to really matter, but heat increases resistance, which increases power draw.

But the real problem is that higher temp increases electromigration, which over time kills chips. Not a problem for short stress tests, but running higher than needed voltages (just to pass a completely artificial test) is not terribly helpful. When apps start using FMA3 maybe it'll be time to re-look at it, but for now there's not much point for the normal user.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I just don't really see a problem with running severe stress tests on these and having them get scary hot. If you really really have good rad space yes, you can do better... but what's the difference? Are you saving any power by reducing thermals? nope. I used to think so. It's just disappating faster. Is it dangerous for these chips to run at 92C? No. I wouldn't let them do it all day/night for years and expect them to last as long, but for a stress test or 10? No problem... They don't call him DJthrottleboi for nothin!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You are reducing power by reducing thermals though. Maybe not enough to really matter, but heat increases resistance, which increases power draw.
> 
> But the real problem is that higher temp increases electromigration, which over time kills chips. Not a problem for short stress tests, but running higher than needed voltages (just to pass a completely artificial test) is not terribly helpful. When apps start using FMA3 maybe it'll be time to re-look at it, but for now there's not much point for the normal user.


actually what he is saying is that 2 120mm's are enough to cool gpu and cpu properly. I say that statement is false.


----------



## electro2u

Well didn't this come up because of the very block in your loop? I mean we talked about that. I've got 3 GPUs to cool and the 47x DC. 280mm +360mm is cutting it a bit close but that's literally the most I can fit and still have an exhaust.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Well didn't this come up because of the very block in your loop? I mean we talked about that. I've got 3 GPUs to cool and the 47x DC. 280mm +360mm is cutting it a bit close but that's literally the most I can fit and still have an exhaust.


yeah as that vrm block on the mobo made my loop run hotter yet some just dont think thats possible. btw windows open and 360mm is outside the case.


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Broke right through 6:00 with my new X437 + new memory, fun to play with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=32m_5000_2720_5_59_01yyk5o.jpg


What ram do you have?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> What ram do you have?


It's DDR3000. It's from the future.


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> It's DDR3000. It's from the future.


----------



## AL1ReZa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its in the windows control panel unless you didn't install the intel gpu driver


when I click on the Intel control panel icon nothing happens


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*


whats ur cpu stock vid in bios ?


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> whats ur cpu stock vid in bios ?


I have not yet had the chance to check it, I'm not home and I'm not being there till sunday.


----------



## Obyboby

Getting my liquid metal tomorrow, will be delidding my 4790k this weekend


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Getting my liquid metal tomorrow, will be delidding my 4790k this weekend


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Getting my liquid metal tomorrow, will be delidding my 4790k this weekend


Good Luck to you!!
















I'm interested in your temp results after the action!


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> What ram do you have?


G.Skill Pi 2000C6, as noted in the CPU-Z SPD tab


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> G.Skill Pi 2000C6, as noted in the CPU-Z SPD tab


On air or cold? May I ask you the voltage?


----------



## aerotracks

Air, 1.91VDIMM.

I was able to improve below 5:59:

http://abload.de/image.php?img=32m_5000_2720_5_58_86mke0p.png


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Air, 1.91VDIMM.
> 
> I was able to improve below 5:59:


Good score man and fu** me, i hate my giga mobo... asrock is far better in ram OC!

tREFI 54000? I cannot even set it so high in z97x soc!

vRING voltage? I\O voltage? PCH voltage?

I took a look @ your scores in HWbot, nice work man!


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Good score man and fu** me, i hate my giga mobo... asrock is far better in ram OC!
> 
> tREFI 54000? I cannot even set it so high in z97x soc!
> 
> vRING voltage? I\O voltage? PCH voltage?
> 
> I took a look @ your scores in HWbot, nice work man!


What motherboard have you got? I just switched to Gigabyte Z97X from a cheap ASRock P67 and I really hope it won't disappoint me..


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> What motherboard have you got? I just switched to Gigabyte Z97X from a cheap ASRock P67 and I really hope it won't disappoint me..


I think he got the Gigabyte GA-Z97X-SOC Force since he mentioned it in the post above.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> vRING voltage? I\O voltage? PCH voltage?


Those settings won't do you any good, man. My other i7 won't work with the profile I saved from this run even though it needs less VCore to complete 32M.


----------



## webhito

Hey all!

Been wondering about a few values I see on XTU, for some reason under manual tuning turbo boost max says 4095.000w same thing as turbo boost short power max. Is this normal at all?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AL1ReZa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its in the windows control panel unless you didn't install the intel gpu driver
> 
> 
> 
> when I click on the Intel control panel icon nothing happens
Click to expand...

reinstall the intel graphics driver. If you have that 970 installed its not going to come up as its not a intel gpu. then you need to use the nvidia control panel.


----------



## BlockLike

ok, so still finding my feet with OC'ing the 4790K

Just jumped ship from amd

Just trying to gauge temps and checking if my temps are typically where they are to be expected for my rig (see below)

So I've dabbled with a turbo multiplier of 46 @ 1.25v for a 4.6ghz OC, with EIST, C1E and C3/C6 all disabled.

Ran ETU for 30mins and core temp maxed at 67C and socket temp maxed at 38C

AFAIK intel cpus have a higher thermal limit than AMD, correct?

From what I gather, these temps are well within safe margins for intel

Must say... I'm loving how my vrm temp is no longer volcanic like it was on my AMD setup, damn they got hot!


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> ok, so still finding my feet with OC'ing the 4790K
> 
> Just jumped ship from amd
> 
> Just trying to gauge temps and checking if my temps are typically where they are to be expected for my rig (see below)
> 
> So I've dabbled with a turbo multiplier of 46 @ 1.25v for a 4.6ghz OC, with EIST, C1E and C3/C6 all disabled.
> 
> Ran ETU for 30mins and core temp maxed at 67C and socket temp maxed at 38C
> 
> AFAIK intel cpus have a higher thermal limit than AMD, correct?
> 
> From what I gather, these temps are well within safe margins for intel
> 
> Must say... I'm loving how my vrm temp is no longer volcanic like it was on my AMD setup, damn they got hot!


Same here, came from an 8350 and a crosshair v formula z.

TCASE is 74c so yes, its quite a bit more tolerant temperature wise.

Grats on your purchase.


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Same here, came from an 8350 and a crosshair v formula z.
> 
> TCASE is 74c so yes, its quite a bit more tolerant temperature wise.
> 
> Grats on your purchase.


Thanks, it's one hell of a cpu, loving it.

I've read that the tcase for the 4790k is about 8C lower than what the core temps will show at in the likes of hwinfo.

Is that correct?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

TCase is the heat that the IHS should max at. 105°C is core max


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> TCase is the heat that the IHS should max at. 105°C is core max


And in addition, there is no way to measure Tcase so it is a completely irrelevant number. Just worry about the core temp.


----------



## BlockLike

Got it... thanks for all the info

One odd thing I've noticed which might be completely normal, but thought I'd ask just in case...

My idle core temps at stock settings are a little erratic and a touch higher than I expected. They constantly bounce between 35C-40C

However, when I apply the 4.6ghz OC, the idle core temps are fairly steady around 28C, which is more line with what I would expect from my ambient temps.

Is this completely normal and just result of some of the settings that get changed?

*edit* - nevermind, just spotted that the core voltage is running 1.263v at stock, whereas my OC is 1.25v. I'm assuming that's the reason


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> core voltage is running 1.263v at stock, whereas my OC is 1.25v.


Running 1.263V here as well - XTU with X437 + Samsung:

http://abload.de/image.php?img=xtu_4800_1263_1270qzi7q.png

4.9GHz:


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Running 1.263V here as well - XTU with X437 + Samsung:
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=xtu_4800_1263_1270qzi7q.png


Do you sell that CPU?


----------



## orndorf77

I just updated the bios on my msi z97 gaming 7 from version 1.4v to 1.6v can I use the same overclock settings and not stress test my chip again ? or should i stress test my chip again ?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Do you sell that CPU?


Planning on it.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I just updated the bios on my msi z97 gaming 7 from version 1.4v to 1.6v can I use the same overclock settings and not stress test my chip again ? or should i stress test my chip again ?


My question would be. Why you updated the BIOS?

IMO, If you don't have any problem you should not update the BIOS.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> My question would be. Why you updated the BIOS?
> 
> IMO, If you don't have any problem you should not update the BIOS.


the reason I updated my bios is because I put my components in a new computer case and when I powered on my computer I went in to my bios to make sure all the settings were the same they were not and my bios was not letting me change my core multiplier and my core voltage but all the other options was functioning . for some reason the only way I was able to overclock my cpu was to update my bios . but I switched my bios back to version 1.4v and I was able overclock my cpu I guess my bios needed a bios refresh . or I probably could have reset my cmos


----------



## Obyboby

Just finished delidding my system and I'm back on







time to check if I got the work done correctly


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> the reason I updated my bios is because I put my components in a new computer case and when I powered on my computer I went in to my bios to make sure all the settings were the same they were not and my bios was not letting me change my core multiplier and my core voltage but all the other options was functioning . for some reason the only way I was able to overclock my cpu was to update my bios . but I switched my bios back to version 1.4v and I was able overclock my cpu I guess my bios needed a bios refresh . or I probably could have reset my cmos


I would think that was more a CMOS reset that anything else.


----------



## koekwau5

Going well with the 1603 Maximus VI Extreme BIOS.

Core speed: 4.7Ghz @ 1.2V
Cache speed: 4.3Ghz @ 1.075V
Intel SA: 1.0V
Eventual Input: 1.6V

Was running Cache at 4.3Ghz @ 1.050V but had some weird sound cracks when the .flac files pushed the receiver and subwoofer real hard connected via Toslink.
While benchmarking with XTU it froze after 10 ~ 12 tests. No BSOD so had to be the Cache. Upped it to 1.075V and sound cracks are gone and now runs 20+ XTU benchmarks without a problem.
Also a X264 render benchmark at high priority is going well.
XTU score is low cuz I still need to fasten up the memory. But leaving it this way so it won't cause stabilty issues while stressing the max out of this sample =)

Gonna try 4.8Ghz tomorrow.

Screenies of above settings:


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Just finished delidding my system and I'm back on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to check if I got the work done correctly


in most cases the temps you will have are only different by a few C and I didn't even waste time delidding because if not done prroperly different cores will be different temps and when done properly its only as good as the TIM you use. Dont use AS5 btw.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Just finished delidding my system and I'm back on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to check if I got the work done correctly


What kind of temp drop did you get?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> in most cases the temps you will have are only different by a few C and I didn't even waste time delidding because if not done prroperly different cores will be different temps and when done properly its only as good as the TIM you use. Dont use AS5 btw.


for devils canyon you need to use clp or clu. The dc tim is already almost as good as gelid extreme.

Clp applied corectly can get 7-15c drop on DC

My advice is do not delid dc unless using clp or clu. As5 would have likley have worse temps like djthrottleboi says.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> in most cases the temps you will have are only different by a few C and I didn't even waste time delidding because if not done prroperly different cores will be different temps and when done properly its only as good as the TIM you use. Dont use AS5 btw.
> 
> 
> 
> for devils canyon you need to use clp or clu. The dc tim is already almost as good as gelid extreme.
> 
> Clp applied corectly can get 7-15c drop on DC.
> 
> My 4770k had 28c drop going to clp. 25c using gelid. The devils canyon is already using high quality tim however i have seen some bubbles in the tim in a few photos.
> 
> Thats a quality escape on intels part though.
> 
> My advice is do not delid dc unless using clp or clu.
Click to expand...

lol i already know this i was giving pointers and speaking about how it was generally pointless


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i already know this i was giving pointers and speaking about how it was generally pointless


i was meaning to futher support your comment. Not "tell" you


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i already know this i was giving pointers and speaking about how it was generally pointless
> 
> 
> 
> i was meaning to futher support your comment. Not "tell" you
Click to expand...

i was messing with you since you have been sleep for a long time.


----------



## rt123

Just feeling the chip, not my best 32M



1.38V in Bios, CPUz is off on the voltage, that's why Hwinfo. IMC seems okay too. Measly stock cooler.


----------



## BlockLike

so I tried a few different OC settings to see what kind of voltages my chip needs and I ended up with the following:

XTU stress test 1hr
4.6ghz @ 1.25v - max core temp 68C
4.7ghz @ 1.28v - max core temp 70C
4.8ghz @ 1.32v - failed after 30mins (reached core temp 75C)

I haven't tried pushing the voltage at 4.8ghz any further yet, still finding my feet since switching to intel.

What are considered safe/recommended voltages to stay below for prolonged use on the 4790K? (ie. gaming sessions)

Thanks


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i was messing with you since you have been sleep for a long time.


my work days are normally 10 hours. I wish it was that much sleep. Lol. At least Fridays are ot.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> so I tried a few different OC settings to see what kind of voltages my chip needs and I ended up with the following:
> 
> XTU stress test 1hr
> 4.6ghz @ 1.25v - max core temp 68C
> 4.7ghz @ 1.28v - max core temp 70C
> 4.8ghz @ 1.32v - failed after 30mins (reached core temp 75C)
> 
> I haven't tried pushing the voltage at 4.8ghz any further yet, still finding my feet since switching to intel.
> 
> What are considered safe/recommended voltages to stay below for prolonged use on the 4790K? (ie. gaming sessions)
> 
> Thanks


I would say 1.35V max for 24/7 use, maybe 1.4V if you have a really good custom loop. Can run higher than 1.35V for benchmarking but not for daily use.


----------



## aerotracks

Finally passed XTU 5.0GHz - without a delid. This chip does better than my L420!


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Finally passed XTU 5.0GHz - without a delid. This chip does better than my L420!


Good work, XTU loves high voltage!


----------



## aerotracks

thanks, mem's all tight already


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i was messing with you since you have been sleep for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my work days are normally 10 hours. I wish it was that much sleep. Lol. At least Fridays are ot.
Click to expand...

you have been getting really busy lately no time for oc?


----------



## Obyboby

So I tried reading my CPU's Vcore from the motherboard pins with the help of a multimeter, and guess what, it reads 1.93 V... ***??? I did this during a system stability test with AIDA64, and the software was reporting 1.332V max, the Vcore set in the BIOS was 1.310V. *** is going on folks?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> So I tried reading my CPU's Vcore from the motherboard pins with the help of a multimeter, and guess what, it reads 1.93 V... ***??? I did this during a system stability test with AIDA64, and the software was reporting 1.332V max, the Vcore set in the BIOS was 1.310V. *** is going on folks?


the DMM is connected to the vcore pins/points and not VCCIN?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> the DMM is connected to the vcore pins/points and not VCCIN?


Vcore. I don't see a VCCIN point, only VDIMM, VRING, VIOA, VAXG, VSA, VIOD, VRIN. (And VCORE, obviously)


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> the DMM is connected to the vcore pins/points and not VCCIN?
> 
> 
> 
> Vcore. I don't see a VCCIN point, only VDIMM, VRING, VIOA, VAXG, VSA, VIOD, VRIN. (And VCORE, obviously)
Click to expand...

Sorry VRIN is the one i meant







so you have it connected to vcore, then i am stumped to why it reads so high.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Sorry VRIN is the one i meant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you have it connected to vcore, then i am stumped to why it reads so high.


Ok, trying again then. Check out my previous post


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Sorry VRIN is the one i meant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you have it connected to vcore, then i am stumped to why it reads so high.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, trying again then. Check out my previous post
Click to expand...

About your deliding well i have nver delided before... as to the coverage on the IHS i have never had problems with no TIM on the corners... I use the pea method always and most times it ends up a nice circle covering most of the IHS so i wouldnt worry if the corners arent covered.


----------



## Obyboby

So that means that I've done something wrong while delidding... Great..... And I've done it twice... Tried the first time, saw just a small temps drop, opened it back straight away and repeated the process improving the liquid metal application... But still nothing satisfying. Damn, it was probably better not to do it in the first place -.-'


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> So that means that I've done something wrong while delidding... Great..... And I've done it twice... Tried the first time, saw just a small temps drop, opened it back straight away and repeated the process improving the liquid metal application... But still nothing satisfying. Damn, it was probably better not to do it in the first place -.-'


Have you lapped the surface? Are you sure it is flat? Does the chip make full contact with HIS? You have to mount it with HIGH pressure if you want good results!


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> So that means that I've done something wrong while delidding... Great..... And I've done it twice... Tried the first time, saw just a small temps drop, opened it back straight away and repeated the process improving the liquid metal application... But still nothing satisfying. Damn, it was probably better not to do it in the first place -.-'
> 
> 
> 
> Have you lapped the surface? Are you sure it is flat? Does the chip make full contact with HIS? You have to mount it with HIGH pressure if you want good results!
Click to expand...

No I haven't lapped the surface, was too lazy to do that and since most of the tutorials I've read didn't cover that part I thought It wasn't vital to do it. The IHS yeah I think I pressed it enough cause I did it with my hands, then placed a weight on top of the CPU and let it rest overnight, then mounted it onto the motherboard. Maybe leaving just a Weight on it wasn't the best choice? Perhaps I should have put the CPU back in the socket and let the CPU cage Do the pressing job instead of waiting all these hours?


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> No I haven't lapped the surface, was too lazy to do that and since most of the tutorials I've read didn't cover that part I thought It wasn't vital to do it. The IHS yeah I think I pressed it enough cause I did it with my hands, then placed a weight on top of the CPU and let it rest overnight, then mounted it onto the motherboard. Maybe leaving just a Weight on it wasn't the best choice? Perhaps I should have put the CPU back in the socket and let the CPU cage Do the pressing job instead of waiting all these hours?


I usually put the delidded chip into the socket and let the retention clip do the job. If you can post some pictures.
Use very little amount of CLU in between chip an his!


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> No I haven't lapped the surface, was too lazy to do that and since most of the tutorials I've read didn't cover that part I thought It wasn't vital to do it. The IHS yeah I think I pressed it enough cause I did it with my hands, then placed a weight on top of the CPU and let it rest overnight, then mounted it onto the motherboard. Maybe leaving just a Weight on it wasn't the best choice? Perhaps I should have put the CPU back in the socket and let the CPU cage Do the pressing job instead of waiting all these hours?
> 
> 
> 
> I usually put the delidded chip into the socket and let the retention clip do the job. If you can post some pictures.
> Use very little amount of CLU in between chip an his!
Click to expand...

Club? You mean liquid metal? I'm still not sure whether the two surfaces are making contact. Here's the CPU after I opened it now:


----------



## Obyboby

Sorry, posted the same pic twice:










To me it looks like a single drop dipped from the bottom of the surfafe of the core, but the rest of it looks like it didn't touch the IHS... Is this amount good, too much, not enough, not spreader properly... Help pepper

I'm now about to lap the IHS


----------



## koekwau5

Did a quick reseat yesterday and opened up the windows to get room temperature to around 15 degrees.
Results:




Gotta love mr. Winter


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Sorry, posted the same pic twice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me it looks like a single drop dipped from the bottom of the surfafe of the core, but the rest of it looks like it didn't touch the IHS... Is this amount good, too much, not enough, not spreader properly... Help pepper
> 
> I'm now about to lap the IHS


Too much Tim. Use the pencil to spread it.

And you did not clean the black silicon thoroughly enough.

It creates a gap between the IHS and the die.


----------



## 21cage12

Interesting! I thought I should post, cause it's hard to keep up...coming from a beast Pentium k, looking to hit 5ghz or higher at reasonable Volts.


----------



## Obyboby

Which black silicon? That's the amount I put before closing! It might have been a bit too much but I don't think it affects anything at all? The strip inside is covering the contacts to prevent the liquid metal to go over them and kill the CPU and it looks fine doesn't it? Anyway I'm almost done lapping, it's lunch time now I will be back soon with the results. This is the situation so far (not finished yet)


----------



## Obyboby

Ok, just read IOWA's latest reply. Gonna spread just a tiny thin layer of CLU on both the CPU and IHS, then seal with (less?) silicon, install, hope everything will be OK. BTW I'm now polishing the IHS


----------



## Forceman

You need to clean all the black glue stuff off the edges of the heat spreader, that's what he's talking about. If you don't clean it thoroughly the IHS won't make good contact with the die. If done properly the IHS will be sitting directly in the die.

And don't try to reseal it, that's just undoing all the work you did by delidding. Just let the socket retention clip hold the IHS down.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You need to clean all the black glue stuff off the edges of the heat spreader, that's what he's talking about. If you don't clean it thoroughly the IHS won't make good contact with the die. If done properly the IHS will be sitting directly in the die.
> 
> And don't try to reseal it, that's just undoing all the work you did by delidding. Just let the socket retention clip hold the IHS down.


So I just need a layer on the thin "frame" of the IHS that will be in direct contact with the die?


----------



## Obyboby

I think this result might be acceptable?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> So I just need a layer on the thin "frame" of the IHS that will be in direct contact with the die?


Not positive what you mean here, but you just need a very thin layer of CLU on top of the die (and you can also kind of lightly paint the underside of the IHS where it touches the die), but nothing else.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> So I just need a layer on the thin "frame" of the IHS that will be in direct contact with the die?
> 
> 
> 
> Not positive what you mean here, but you just need a very thin layer of CLU on top of the die (and you can also kind of lightly paint the underside of the IHS where it touches the die), but nothing else.
Click to expand...

I was talking about the black "glue", sorry I haven't specified that









Ok i polished the IHS a bit more after that picture, I'm now cleaning it and getting ready to reapply the CLU. So are you saying that I could also avoid applying the CLU to the underside of the IHS? Cause it's really hard to find the correct position once reassembling, if the CLU is on both the surfaces. If it is on the die only, it's much much easier to do. Maybe I'll just put a thin layer on the mirrored surface of the die and then some glue on the perimeter of the IHS and then place it on? No clu on the underside of the IHS? The tutorial I followed suggested applying clu on both the surfaces..


----------



## aerotracks

the liquid metal absolutely needs to be on the underside of the heatspreader (as well as on the DIE, obviously)


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I was talking about the black "glue", sorry I haven't specified that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok i polished the IHS a bit more after that picture, I'm now cleaning it and getting ready to reapply the CLU. So are you saying that I could also avoid applying the CLU to the underside of the IHS? Cause it's really hard to find the correct position once reassembling, if the CLU is on both the surfaces. If it is on the die only, it's much much easier to do. Maybe I'll just put a thin layer on the mirrored surface of the die and then some glue on the perimeter of the IHS and then place it on? No clu on the underside of the IHS? The tutorial I followed suggested applying clu on both the surfaces..


You want some CLU on the underside, but just a little. Just kind of paint the surface with the brush, don't apply any kind of layer. You should be able to see where the IHS touches the die, there's a kind of different colored rectangle on the underside of the IHS if you look closely (from where the original TIM was touchung).

And don't put anything on the perimeter. You don't need to glue it down.

Exact positioning isn't critical, as long as the IHS is centered on the CPU it should be fine. The way I've done it us to put the CPU (without IHS) in the socket, then gently place the IHS on the center of the CPU, then hold it in place while securing the retention mechanism. You need to hold it pretty securely because the retention clip will try to slide the IHS as you lock it down.


----------



## opt33

I just put liquid metal on my die. There is no need to put it on the underside of the ihs. How many people put tim on both their waterblock/air cooling block in addition to on the IHS? It is the same concept.

When you remove all the black adhesive on cpu, the IHS will then sit all the way down on the die. I put as thin as possible liquid metal on my die, when you put ihs on, you will have it on both surfaces obviously. My temps decreased 22C on my 4790k using clp, using calibrated probes for accurate measurement.


----------



## Obyboby

Done. I think I got it right this time. Will have to test with AIDA tho, as the original stress test for comparison was done with it, after two hours of stress test. With a short test, it seems that I dropped the temps from 12 to 20 degrees on the cores (some around 15, some around 20).. The temperature of the cores looks more "aligned" over the cores than it was the first time I re-sealed the CPU. If it's true that the temps will drop a little bit more in about 24 hours, then I'll wait and test tomorrow, or tonight.. To be honest, I'm not sure I can consider this result satisfying. What do you think?


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You want some CLU on the underside, but just a little. Just kind of paint the surface with the brush, don't apply any kind of layer. You should be able to see where the IHS touches the die, there's a kind of different colored rectangle on the underside of the IHS if you look closely (from where the original TIM was touchung).
> 
> And don't put anything on the perimeter. You don't need to glue it down.
> 
> Exact positioning isn't critical, as long as the IHS is centered on the CPU it should be fine. The way I've done it us to put the CPU (without IHS) in the socket, then gently place the IHS on the center of the CPU, then hold it in place while securing the retention mechanism. You need to hold it pretty securely because the retention clip will try to slide the IHS as you lock it down.


XTRAQUOTE, exactly what I do.


----------



## Obyboby

IBT on very high setting took my cores on 80-82 degrees. Shouldn't it be less than that? Or is this a really demanding test and it's hard to stay below 80?


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I would say 1.35V max for 24/7 use, maybe 1.4V if you have a really good custom loop. Can run higher than 1.35V for benchmarking but not for daily use.


Thanks!

I'll trying stepping up the voltage bit by bit to 1.35v to see if the 4.8ghz becomes stable.

If not, then I'll count my 4.7ghz @ 1.28v to be my max OC on the cooling I currently have.


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> IBT on very high setting took my cores on 80-82 degrees. Shouldn't it be less than that? Or is this a really demanding test and it's hard to stay below 80?


I found IBT was the only stress test out of the commonly used ones that really increased my temps

It made my cores reach 92C, whereas prime95 and XTU took my temps up to around the 70C mark


----------



## blurp

That link might give you some insight about expected temps.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> IBT on very high setting took my cores on 80-82 degrees. Shouldn't it be less than that? Or is this a really demanding test and it's hard to stay below 80?


Even with IBT version 2.54, there are multiple different linpack libraries associated with it, so dont know which linpack libraries you are using, so no way to tell.

Prime 28.5 small ffts typically gives me the highest temps and wattage. IBT temps were typically lower on mine, but dont know which linpack libraries you have with 2.54.

I am delidded, liquid metal, with 4.7ghz, 1.3v bios, 1.32v (real) under load, so my settings close to yours.

For prime 28.5 small ffts temps are 76C max after 1 minute of load, ambient temp 25C. cpu package power 183W.
for prime 28.5 large ffts/on blend temps are 59C after 1 minute of load at same settings, cpu package power 158W.
linx at same settings my temps were 75C max, cpu package power 181W.

All above just tested 1 minute, which minimizes rad effect. What is interesting is running prime 28.5 small ffts for 1-3 minutes approximates my max cpu temp for running prime 28.5 blend for 24 hours (including cycling through small ffts).

Prior to delid/liquid metal my max 28.5 small ffts temps was 98C+ in same test.


----------



## 21cage12

Help!
Got my chip today, installed a fresh windows due to unrecognized of ALL cores, (maybe because I was using two cores before... ) now my temps are almost 70c with no overclock, surprising! Before I installed windows I was getting much lower, what could be wrong?

Tips will be much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Even with IBT version 2.54, there are multiple different linpack libraries associated with it, so dont know which linpack libraries you are using, so no way to tell.
> 
> Prime 28.5 small ffts typically gives me the highest temps and wattage. IBT temps were typically lower on mine, but dont know which linpack libraries you have with 2.54.
> 
> I am delidded, liquid metal, with 4.7ghz, 1.3v bios, 1.32v (real) under load, so my settings close to yours.
> 
> For prime 28.5 small ffts temps are 76C max after 1 minute of load, ambient temp 25C. cpu package power 183W.
> for prime 28.5 large ffts/on blend temps are 59C after 1 minute of load at same settings, cpu package power 158W.
> linx at same settings my temps were 75C max, cpu package power 181W.
> 
> All above just tested 1 minute, which minimizes rad effect. What is interesting is running prime 28.5 small ffts for 1-3 minutes approximates my max cpu temp for running prime 28.5 blend for 24 hours (including cycling through small ffts).
> 
> Prior to delid/liquid metal my max 28.5 small ffts temps was 98C+ in same test.


Thanks! What do you mean by small/large FFTs? I'm testing with 1792K min/max (same) currently.


----------



## aerotracks

Use 1344k for VCore. Safer to use 27.9 than 28.5 when going for high clocks.

18k runs hottest, if you want to do a before-after check.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Done. I think I got it right this time. Will have to test with AIDA tho, as the original stress test for comparison was done with it, after two hours of stress test. With a short test, it seems that I dropped the temps from 12 to 20 degrees on the cores (some around 15, some around 20).. The temperature of the cores looks more "aligned" over the cores than it was the first time I re-sealed the CPU. If it's true that the temps will drop a little bit more in about 24 hours, then I'll wait and test tomorrow, or tonight.. To be honest, I'm not sure I can consider this result satisfying. What do you think?


15 to 20C drop is pretty much in line with what most people get delidding.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Thanks! What do you mean by small/large FFTs? I'm testing with 1792K min/max (same) currently.


1792 would be custom large ffts in blend. My max temps were 55C after 2 minutes of 1792 min/max at 1.3v bios 4.7ghz version 28.5 prime.

By small ffts, I mean under torture test check small ffts, then run 1-2 minutes, my temps are 76C after 1 min. I dont run small ffts for stress testing, I just happened to use that when comparing before and after temps with delidding.

The decrease in temps after delidding depends on power you do the testing with. the higher the vcore and mhz, the higher the power, the more temp difference you will see before and after delidding.

For example at idle, C states active where cpu package power is 1-2W you will see nearly zero difference before and after delidding.
Idle, no power savings active, may couple C lower temps if at high vcore and wattage 30-40W.
prime 25.1 or aida64 load at 1.3v (150W) may see 15C drop in temps. or if using lower overclock and lower vcore, may only see 10C drop in temp.
If using 1.3v 4.7 and running prime small ffts on die, then mine was 185W and 20C temp drop.


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21cage12*
> 
> Help!
> Got my chip today, installed a fresh windows due to unrecognized of ALL cores, (maybe because I was using two cores before... ) now my temps are almost 70c with no overclock, surprising! Before I installed windows I was getting much lower, what could be wrong?
> 
> Tips will be much appreciated
> 
> Thanks


If your temps have increased a lot after installing a new cpu, make sure you've used the right amount of TIM and that you've seated the cooler correctly.


----------



## 21cage12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> If your temps have increased a lot after installing a new cpu, make sure you've used the right amount of TIM and that you've seated the cooler correctly.


Thanks for your responds.

Using the *h110* if it's necessary to say. Anyway, I have re-applied the thermal paste and the temps only decreased like 1or2 degrees, I run into some trouble before though, I was getting error code 55(asus vii hero). Loosing the cooler a bit seemed to solved this but as I said earlier the temps only reduced 1-2 degrees down. It is still high and getting higher under prime 95. ATM upon checking it is *75c* max, on the hottest core. What hurts is that I haven't even tried oc'ing yet! I really want to get that temps waaay down.


----------



## PhilWrir

Quick reminder that OCN is an English only site to allow everyone who visits to benefit from the knowledge we share on here

Please remember that if you want to converse using a non-english language it needs to be done via PM.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21cage12*
> 
> Thanks for your responds.
> 
> Using the *h110* if it's necessary to say. Anyway, I have re-applied the thermal paste and the temps only decreased like 1or2 degrees, I run into some trouble before though, I was getting error code 55(asus vii hero). Loosing the cooler a bit seemed to solved this but as I said earlier the temps only reduced 1-2 degrees down. It is still high and getting higher under prime 95. ATM upon checking it is *75c* max, on the hottest core. What hurts is that I haven't even tried oc'ing yet! I really want to get that temps waaay down.


Depending on your ambiebt temps, 75c on prime95 even at stock is quite possible.

The increase in temp could be down to the voltage your new cpu needs. What cpu were you using before?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> 1792 would be custom large ffts in blend. My max temps were 55C after 2 minutes of 1792 min/max at 1.3v bios 4.7ghz version 28.5 prime.
> 
> By small ffts, I mean under torture test check small ffts, then run 1-2 minutes, my temps are 76C after 1 min. I dont run small ffts for stress testing, I just happened to use that when comparing before and after temps with delidding.
> 
> The decrease in temps after delidding depends on power you do the testing with. the higher the vcore and mhz, the higher the power, the more temp difference you will see before and after delidding.
> 
> For example at idle, C states active where cpu package power is 1-2W you will see nearly zero difference before and after delidding.
> Idle, no power savings active, may couple C lower temps if at high vcore and wattage 30-40W.
> prime 25.1 or aida64 load at 1.3v (150W) may see 15C drop in temps. or if using lower overclock and lower vcore, may only see 10C drop in temp.
> If using 1.3v 4.7 and running prime small ffts on die, then mine was 185W and 20C temp drop.


Well so why in the world is my CPU jumping up to 90+ if I ran small FFT under Prime







1.34V 4.8 GHz


----------



## 21cage12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> Depending on your ambiebt temps, 75c on prime95 even at stock is quite possible.
> 
> The increase in temp could be down to the voltage your new cpu needs. What cpu were you using before?


G3258 before: It was outstanding it terms of keeping cool, no matter the voltage, I wanted something better and so I bought the 4790k.
Anyway, at prime 95 my volts in rog cpuz is 1.218V. Room temp is 23c and pc top panel is opened during the test, it could be the reason I later had 2c reduction in temps, still not enough temps drop, I guess.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Well so why in the world is my CPU jumping up to 90+ if I ran small FFT under Prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.34V 4.8 GHz


My ambient is 25C, at 4.8ghz and 1.34v bios, running prime 28.5 small ffts for about 40 seconds, temps were 82C max. They should go up 3-4C if I ran it for 30 mins or so.

So you are ~8C hotter than mine at same settings. you could have slightly thicker or different tim for tim1 or tim2, Im using clp for tim1, and pk1 for tim2, higher ambients, different waterblock, less tight mount, and I have 2 large rads custom, though rads should be irrelevant at 40 seconds of testing, unless you have heated your water by repeated testing.

here is quick screen of mine:


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> My ambient is 25C, at 4.8ghz and 1.34v bios, running prime 28.5 small ffts for about 40 seconds, temps were 82C max. They should go up 3-4C if I ran it for 30 mins or so.
> 
> So you are 8-10C hotter than mine at same settings. you could have slightly thicker or different tim for tim1 or tim2, Im using clp for tim1, and pk1 for tim2, higher ambients, different waterblock, less tight mount, and I have 2 large rads custom, though rads should be irrelevant at 40 seconds of testing, unless you have heated your water by repeated testing.
> 
> here is quick screen of mine:


So would you suggest opening the CPU again to check if I can make some improvements?


----------



## opt33

If you are using a corsair h100 as per your sig, you should have few C worse temps because of waterblock/coolant differences (not counting rads for quick tests). And your cpu may simply be a few C hotter than mine, ie variability. So really up to you. But if you know you applied things well, it may not get any better second time.


----------



## bilbs84

Ignore the Vcore showed in I-Nex, all the voltages report with the wrong scaling to the tune of about 42% higher than actual, the Vcore on my conky is the correct one. This was just a quicky, im planning on running like this for a few weeks, just to make sure everything is good, then I'll see how far this chip wants to go, I'll be happy with 4.6 if I can keep it under 1.3V


----------



## 21cage12

Well, yesterday on top of that huge temps I tried some overlock which seemed to have helped the temps a bit, prime 95 for an [email protected] 1.32v: Wasn't stable this morning though, so I reduced the clock down, showing below;

idletemps4.8ghz.PNG 467k .PNG file


Prime95test4.8ghz.PNG 1030k .PNG file


I don't need to say much about these pics, do I? The pic shows prime95 I run for nearly 40mins period.


----------



## Obyboby

Hey everyone - I'm testing my CPU @4.9 GHz with a Vcore of 1.350V. Here's a quick stress test with AIDA, what do you think? Can I keep it and test it more, and use it in daily if it's stable? Note that the maximum Vcore AIDA has recorder is 1.380v. Too high for an AIO? What about the temps?
I noticed that I had one of my radiator's fans mounted the wrong way - so that might have lowered the cooling performance a bit. I'm fixing that now, hopefully I will see some replies after I'm done


----------



## 21cage12

One thing I have noticed after I have overclocked is that, whenever I shut down my pc(not restart), and turn it back on again the pc will fail to post or boot up, it will try and fail and the second time it tries it turns on and boot into windows, the process is like (when I hit the power bottom it will try to start then shut down completely and then retry again, before it will boot up.

Also, two of my ram slots does not POST whenever I install ram into them, I have hit the "Memok" on the motherboard by mistake, not sure if this can cause such thing.

Anyway, that's all with my pc and oc'ing it, tips on how to solve my ram issues will be great!


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21cage12*
> 
> One thing I have noticed after I have overclocked is that, whenever I shut down my pc(not restart), and turn it back on again the pc will fail to post or boot up, it will try and fail and the second time it tries it turns on and boot into windows, the process is like (when I hit the power bottom it will try to start then shut down completely and then retry again, before it will boot up.
> 
> Also, two of my ram slots does not POST whenever I install ram into them, I have hit the "Memok" on the motherboard by mistake, not sure if this can cause such thing.
> 
> Anyway, that's all with my pc and oc'ing it, tips on how to solve my ram issues will be great!


I THINK that issue is what is called a fakeboot, but I'm not sure. Try googling it and see if it's your case


----------



## 21cage12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I THINK that issue is what is called a fakeboot, but I'm not sure. Try googling it and see if it's your case


I seems like it's not a big deal  linky!


----------



## 21cage12

Regarding over the nonworking ram slots: I have checked on the mobo and there's no bent pins, have cleaned the ram slots and the rams, have swapped them around and tried them 1 after the other but still not working; the rams only works in the two slots closer to the cpu. Any ideas what is wrong, before contacting my seller?

All ram slots used to work before!


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21cage12*
> 
> Regarding over the nonworking ram slots: I have checked on the mobo and there's no bent pins, have cleaned the ram slots and the rams, have swapped them around and tried them 1 after the other but still not working; the rams only works in the two slots closer to the cpu. Any ideas what is wrong, before contacting my seller?
> 
> All ram slots used to work before!


All ram slots used to work before what happen?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Hey everyone - I'm testing my CPU @4.9 GHz with a Vcore of 1.350V. Here's a quick stress test with AIDA, what do you think? Can I keep it and test it more, and use it in daily if it's stable? Note that the maximum Vcore AIDA has recorder is 1.380v. Too high for an AIO? What about the temps?
> I noticed that I had one of my radiator's fans mounted the wrong way - so that might have lowered the cooling performance a bit. I'm fixing that now, hopefully I will see some replies after I'm done


Aida is not a very good stress test. Try the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility (XTU) benchmark (not stress test) for a quick check, and the x264 stability program for a more thorough real-world type test.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Hey everyone - I'm testing my CPU @4.9 GHz with a Vcore of 1.350V. Here's a quick stress test with AIDA, what do you think? Can I keep it and test it more, and use it in daily if it's stable? Note that the maximum Vcore AIDA has recorder is 1.380v. Too high for an AIO? What about the temps?
> I noticed that I had one of my radiator's fans mounted the wrong way - so that might have lowered the cooling performance a bit. I'm fixing that now, hopefully I will see some replies after I'm done


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Aida is not a very good stress test. Try the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility (XTU) benchmark (not stress test) for a quick check, and the x264 stability program for a more thorough real-world type test.


^This.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Hey everyone - I'm testing my CPU @4.9 GHz with a Vcore of 1.350V. Here's a quick stress test with AIDA, what do you think? Can I keep it and test it more, and use it in daily if it's stable? Note that the maximum Vcore AIDA has recorder is 1.380v. Too high for an AIO? What about the temps?
> I noticed that I had one of my radiator's fans mounted the wrong way - so that might have lowered the cooling performance a bit. I'm fixing that now, hopefully I will see some replies after I'm done


1.36v might actually e your stable point I suggest using XTU ad trying certain cpu heavy programs to determine stability over AIDA- it has issues


----------



## menthuslayer

I want to delid this week. I'm reading that a lot of people have bent pens when putting the chip back in the socket, and then putting the ihs on, and using the socket pressure to reapply the ihs. This seems to be the only method I have found, but it seems like it might be this that is bending pins. Any advice from experienced deliders?


----------



## Obyboby

Which pins?


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Which pins?


mobo pins, socket


----------



## Obyboby

I dont get how this modification could affect the mobo's pins in any way..


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I dont get how this modification could affect the mobo's pins in any way..


When putting the chip back in the socket, the ihs is not yet on, you use the socket pressure to reapply the ihs, apparently doing this, has caused quite a few people bent socket pins, others have had no trouble. It likely has osmething to do with pressure not being applied evenly or osmething because the ihs is not actually attatched to the pcb at this point.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> When putting the chip back in the socket, the ihs is not yet on, you use the socket pressure to reapply the ihs, apparently doing this, has caused quite a few people bent socket pins, others have had no trouble. It likely has osmething to do with pressure not being applied evenly or osmething because the ihs is not actually attatched to the pcb at this point.


Yeah, they might have been so stupid and too much in a hurry that they placed the socket cage incorrectly and the result was that the pressure was applied unevenly on the ihs -> bent pins. ANyway I haven't run into this issue so I'm not sure how it could be caused..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I dont get how this modification could affect the mobo's pins in any way..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I dont get how this modification could affect the mobo's pins in any way..
> 
> 
> 
> When putting the chip back in the socket, the ihs is not yet on, you use the socket pressure to reapply the ihs, apparently doing this, has caused quite a few people bent socket pins, others have had no trouble. It likely has osmething to do with pressure not being applied evenly or osmething because the ihs is not actually attatched to the pcb at this point.
Click to expand...

it is because of the amount of pressure applied and not evenly at that.


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it is because of the amount of pressure applied and not evenly at that.


hmm, any advice on placing the socket cage correctly? I read in the delid guide that offsetting the ihs about .5mm when replacing it on the cpu, before closing the socket is required because the ihs slides down slightly when you close the socket, have you had experience with this?


----------



## opt33

The pins are not going to be bent by putting ihs on the cpu, and then putting clamp on thus holding the ihs in place. Pins can be bent by not putting cpu in correctly or having it off center, and that would occur prior to "using socket pressure to reapply ihs". Because you use the exact same "socket pressure" to hold the cpu in place prior to delidding.

People have bent pins just taking cpu in and out, but if you put the cpu in correctly, the pins wont be bent whether you put ihs on, or whether ihs is still glued on when you clamp it.

In ~15 yrs of building computers, and testing where I have taken cpu in and out 1000 times, never bent any pins, all it takes is being careful.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> I want to delid this week. I'm reading that a lot of people have bent pens when putting the chip back in the socket, and then putting the ihs on, and using the socket pressure to reapply the ihs. This seems to be the only method I have found, but it seems like it might be this that is bending pins. Any advice from experienced deliders?


I've delidded a bunch of chips, never had a problem. I use the Vice/hammer method

Delidding with a razor blade people sometimesx scratch a trance and lose half their ram channels. Same can happen if there is a bent mobo pin


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I've delidded a bunch of chips, never had a problem. I use the Vice/hammer method
> 
> Delidding with a razor blade people sometimesx scratch a trance and lose half their ram channels. Same can happen if there is a bent mobo pin


This is what I intend to do, I've read some people put CLU on both the cpu and the inside of the ihs, what's the benefit to this instead of just on the cpu (not talking outside the IHS between it and the heatsink, talking about inside the ihs)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it is because of the amount of pressure applied and not evenly at that.
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, any advice on placing the socket cage correctly? I read in the delid guide that offsetting the ihs about .5mm when replacing it on the cpu, before closing the socket is required because the ihs slides down slightly when you close the socket, have you had experience with this?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> The pins are not going to be bent by putting ihs on the cpu, and then putting clamp on thus holding the ihs in place. Pins can be bent by not putting cpu in correctly or having it off center, and that would occur prior to "using socket pressure to reapply ihs". Because you use the exact same "socket pressure" to hold the cpu in place prior to delidding.
> 
> People have bent pins just taking cpu in and out, but if you put the cpu in correctly, the pins wont be bent whether you put ihs on, or whether ihs is still glued on when you clamp it.
> 
> In ~15 yrs of building computers, and testing where I have taken cpu in and out 1000 times, never bent any pins, all it takes is being careful.


The issue is not the clamp itself if we use common sense then we know and I have experienced this that because the IHS slides down people tend to attempt to hold it in place and thats where the problem come. I did it with my 3770K. They push down on the IHS to keep it from sliding which it still does and this is what bends the pins.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> This is what I intend to do, I've read some people put CLU on both the cpu and the inside of the ihs, what's the benefit to this instead of just on the cpu (not talking outside the IHS between it and the heatsink, talking about inside the ihs)


I dont know of anyone doing 3 mounts of each and testing, but I just used clp on die only, just like I dont put tim on both IHS and my waterblock. my temps improved 20C. I doubt they would change one bit if I put liquid metal on both die and ihs....likely all would happen is the extra liquid metal would just squish out the edges.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> This is what I intend to do, I've read some people put CLU on both the cpu and the inside of the ihs, what's the benefit to this instead of just on the cpu (not talking outside the IHS between it and the heatsink, talking about inside the ihs)


Most people that do it just kind of prime the IHS like you are painting, a very thin brushing of CLU. I don't know if it really confers any benefits, but I think the reasoning is that it helps the CLU adhere to the IHS better - so the CLU on the die can kind of merge with the CLU on the IHS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> The issue is not the clamp itself if we use common sense then we know and I have experienced this that because the IHS slides down people tend to attempt to hold it in place and thats where the problem come. I did it with my 3770K. They push down on the IHS to keep it from sliding which it still does and this is what bends the pins.


I don't see how that would matter. The CPU PCB is resting on the socket itself, so any extra pressure should be just on the socket and not the pins. Plus the mounting pressure of the retention mechanism, and especially the heat sink itself, is probably higher than someone pushing anyway, unless you are pushing way too hard. In other words, sounds like user error.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> This is what I intend to do, I've read some people put CLU on both the cpu and the inside of the ihs, what's the benefit to this instead of just on the cpu (not talking outside the IHS between it and the heatsink, talking about inside the ihs)


I've tried it every which way and the only place I bother with liquid metal is on the die itself. It doesn't give any benefit putting it on the ihs.

CL*U* is problematic, it has been reported to "pump out".

Spreading CLU is a little easier than CLP and CLU gives a couple degrees better temps according to many, but CLP is plenty good enough.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> The issue is not the clamp itself if we use common sense then we know and I have experienced this that because the IHS slides down people tend to attempt to hold it in place and thats where the problem come. I did it with my 3770K. They push down on the IHS to keep it from sliding which it still does and this is what bends the pins.


I gotcha, I just offset the ihs so it ended up in the middle, after watching how much it slid first time. significant brute manual force on socket isnt a great idea.


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I've tried it every which way and the only place I bother with liquid metal is on the die itself. It doesn't give any benefit putting it on the ihs.
> 
> CL*U* is problematic, it has been reported to "pump out".
> 
> Spreading CLU is a little easier than CLP and CLU gives a couple degrees better temps according to many, but CLP is plenty good enough.


Lots of info was just posted I just finished reading it, what do you mean pump out, I've ordered CLU as I heard it was easier to work with, the temps I considered close enough to be equal. What is the down side to CLU over CLP?


----------



## menthuslayer

So it sounds like, I should position the ihs about .5mm higher so that it can slide down a tad. Don't try to hold the ihs. Any tricks for dealing with the black sealant and getting it off. Also, I've read something about wb's not mounting right because the cpu doesn't sit as high anymore?

EDIT: this last question sounds absurd in my mind, so I think I revoke it, unless there is something major I'm missing, the cpu being lower shouldn't matter because the block just tightens the tiniest big more right?


----------



## M3TAl

Hey dj what does your L420B882 take vcore wise to cinebench at 5.0? My time is very limited to play around with it, couldn't get it to cinebench at 5.0 with 1.408V. BSOD(101?) after 5-15 seconds every time, tried all kinds of input voltages up to 2.3V. Temps never went over 75-80C from what I saw.

Will have to take another crack at it next weekend.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> This is what I intend to do, I've read some people put CLU on both the cpu and the inside of the ihs, what's the benefit to this instead of just on the cpu (not talking outside the IHS between it and the heatsink, talking about inside the ihs)
> 
> 
> 
> Most people that do it just kind of prime the IHS like you are painting, a very thin brushing of CLU. I don't know if it really confers any benefits, but I think the reasoning is that it helps the CLU adhere to the IHS better - so the CLU on the die can kind of merge with the CLU on the IHS.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> The issue is not the clamp itself if we use common sense then we know and I have experienced this that because the IHS slides down people tend to attempt to hold it in place and thats where the problem come. I did it with my 3770K. They push down on the IHS to keep it from sliding which it still does and this is what bends the pins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see how that would matter. The CPU PCB is resting on the socket itself, so any extra pressure should be just on the socket and not the pins. Plus the mounting pressure of the retention mechanism, and especially the heat sink itself, is probably higher than someone pushing anyway, unless you are pushing way too hard. In other words, sounds like user error.
Click to expand...

press down on the corner of the cpu with the clamp half open and find out. Besides done forget that the cpu pcb can bend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> This is what I intend to do, I've read some people put CLU on both the cpu and the inside of the ihs, what's the benefit to this instead of just on the cpu (not talking outside the IHS between it and the heatsink, talking about inside the ihs)
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know of anyone doing 3 mounts of each and testing, but I just used clp on die only, just like I dont put tim on both IHS and my waterblock. my temps improved 20C. I doubt they would change one bit if I put liquid metal on both die and ihs....likely all would happen is the extra liquid metal would just squish out the edges.
Click to expand...

use mx-4 on the ihs and the cl products on the die for best effect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Hey dj what does your L420B882 take vcore wise to cinebench at 5.0? My time is very limited to play around with it, couldn't get it to cinebench at 5.0 with 1.408V. BSOD(101?) after 5-15 seconds every time, tried all kinds of input voltages up to 2.3V. Temps never went over 75-80C from what I saw.
> 
> Will have to take another crack at it next weekend.


1.42v i had input at 2.10


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> \
> use mx-4 on the ihs and the cl products on the die for best effect.


he was asking about inside of ihs, not on top of ihs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> So it sounds like, I should position the ihs about .5mm higher so that it can slide down a tad. Don't try to hold the ihs. Any tricks for dealing with the black sealant and getting it off. Also, I've read something about wb's not mounting right because the cpu doesn't sit as high anymore?
> 
> EDIT: this last question sounds absurd in my mind, so I think I revoke it, unless there is something major I'm missing, the cpu being lower shouldn't matter because the block just tightens the tiniest big more right?


credit card, gentle scraping, and take your time for getting the adhesive off. Took me 1 minute with vice only to pop ihs off, took me 15+ minutes to slowly clean black adhesive off.

yep I just had the ihs up a little and held it in place, I did have my finger resisting the sliding as well.

and only swiftech or other waterblocks that stop at a certain point would this possibly be an issue, but that could be easily modified.


----------



## Forceman

Edit: nevermind


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> \
> use mx-4 on the ihs and the cl products on the die for best effect.
> 
> 
> 
> he was asking about inside of ihs, not on top of ihs.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> So it sounds like, I should position the ihs about .5mm higher so that it can slide down a tad. Don't try to hold the ihs. Any tricks for dealing with the black sealant and getting it off. Also, I've read something about wb's not mounting right because the cpu doesn't sit as high anymore?
> 
> EDIT: this last question sounds absurd in my mind, so I think I revoke it, unless there is something major I'm missing, the cpu being lower shouldn't matter because the block just tightens the tiniest big more right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> credit card, gentle scraping, and take your time for getting the adhesive off. Took me 1 minute with vice only to pop ihs off, took me 15+ minutes to slowly clean black adhesive off.
> 
> yep I just had the ihs up a little and held it in place, I did have my finger resisting the sliding as well.
> 
> and only swiftech or other waterblocks that stop at a certain point would this possibly be an issue, but that could be easily modified.
Click to expand...

If you read it i answered both about his comment for the not using it on the ihs after putting under. Pay attention. Mx-4 on top of IHS and CL products (CLU CLP) under the ihs meaning on die. I believe this is what i said the first time. I stated the best combo for the ihs and die.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> press down on the corner of the cpu with the clamp half open and find out. Besides done forget that the cpu pcb can bend.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a plastic frame around the outside of the socket, around the inside of the socket, and several cross-pieces. You'd need to be pushing awfully hard on the IHS (itself a pretty thick chunk of metal) to bend the PCB enough to bend a pin from direct pressure. Plus, heatsinks mount at 55-60 pounds of pressure, which would be hard to match with a couple of fingers while you are locking down the mechanism. If the CPU is properly in the socket, I don't see how holding the delidded IHS can bend any pins.
Click to expand...

And this is all moving around. I haven't delidded this DC though but on ivy the frame you speak of is barely there and certainly doesn't prevent you from pressing down in certain spots and a block or heatsink is touching to the whole socket bracket + cpu pushing down where as fingers are pushing on the cpu only. The worse one in when the ihs slides over and jumps from your finger pressure and the cpu dips as it slides out of the socket a little.


----------



## Forceman

I decided not to bother getting into a whole debate about this, but I'll just add that you are pressing on the IHS, same as the heatsink, when you hold it in place. Hold it gently in the center while you lock down the bracket and you aren't going to bend any pins. It may be possible to bend some pins by doing something bizarre, but you may as well argue that you could break the motherboard from pushing on the socket. Sure it's possible, but if you are doing things correctly it isn't going to happen.

If you are holding it correct nothing is moving around, that's the whole point of holding it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I decided not to bother getting into a whole debate about this, but I'll just add that you are pressing on the IHS, same as the heatsink, when you hold it in place. Hold it gently in the center while you lock down the bracket and you aren't going to bend any pins. It may be possible to bend some pins by doing something bizarre, but you may as well argue that you could break the motherboard from pushing on the socket. Sure it's possible, but if you are doing things correctly it isn't going to happen.
> 
> If you are holding it correct nothing is moving around, that's the whole point of holding it.


but thats my point is generally at first you aren't doing it correctly as most people are rushing. Thats why i don't see where the debate is.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> If you read it i answered both about his comment for the not using it on the ihs after putting under. Pay attention. Mx-4 on top of IHS and CL products (CLU CLP) under the ihs meaning on die. I believe this is what i said the first time. I stated the best combo for the ihs and die.
> .


lmao... he was asking if he should put liquid metal on top of die and also on the under side of the ihs, ie paint both surfaces to be mated or just paint one surface.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> If you read it i answered both about his comment for the not using it on the ihs after putting under. Pay attention. Mx-4 on top of IHS and CL products (CLU CLP) under the ihs meaning on die. I believe this is what i said the first time. I stated the best combo for the ihs and die.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> lmao... he was asking if he should put liquid metal on top of die and also on the under side of the ihs, ie paint both surfaces to be mated or just paint one surface.
Click to expand...

and i told him MX-4 on top which in english means no unless he wants to saw the cpu heatsink from the block when its tme to upgrade. instead i suggested a good TIM to put on top.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> The issue is not the clamp itself if we use common sense then we know and I have experienced this that because the IHS slides down people tend to attempt to hold it in place and thats where the problem come. I did it with my 3770K. They push down on the IHS to keep it from sliding which it still does and this is what bends the pins.


Oh god...that's exactly what I've done. Oh god... I will check in a little while, hopefully everything is fine.. Oh my god.

I'm not really worried tho as I haven't PRESSED on the die, I just tried to stop the IHS from sliding down, also I haven't applied too much pressure at all, just tried to put as little pressure as possible to avoid any isue. Hopefully I won't find any bad surprise when I remove the CPU to check.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> The issue is not the clamp itself if we use common sense then we know and I have experienced this that because the IHS slides down people tend to attempt to hold it in place and thats where the problem come. I did it with my 3770K. They push down on the IHS to keep it from sliding which it still does and this is what bends the pins.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god...that's exactly what I've done. Oh god... I will check in a little while, hopefully everything is fine.. Oh my god.
> 
> I'm not really worried tho as I haven't PRESSED on the die, I just tried to stop the IHS from sliding down, also I haven't applied too much pressure at all, just tried to put as little pressure as possible to avoid any isue. Hopefully I won't find any bad surprise when I remove the CPU to check.
Click to expand...

you will know if any of the parts jumped around.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> and i told him MX-4 on top which in english means no unless he wants to saw the cpu heatsink from the block when its tme to upgrade. instead i suggested a good TIM to put on top.


Visualize this. Paint the die with liquid metal. Paint the UNDERSIDE of the ihs with mx4. UNDERSIDE is the key word. Now put ihs on the die and the mx4 will mix with the liquid metal. Sound like a good idea? No?

I understand you are speaking of top side of ihs. He was asking if he needed to paint the UNDERSIDE of the ihs and the die, ie paint both sides to be mated.

dude really?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> and i told him MX-4 on top which in english means no unless he wants to saw the cpu heatsink from the block when its tme to upgrade. instead i suggested a good TIM to put on top.
> 
> 
> 
> Visualize this. Paint the die with liquid metal. Paint the UNDERSIDE of the ihs with mx4. UNDERSIDE is the key word. Now put ihs on the die and the mx4 will mix with the liquid metal. Sound like a good idea? No?
> 
> I understand you are speaking of top side of ihs. He was asking if he needed to paint the UNDERSIDE of the ihs and the die, ie paint both sides to be mated.
> 
> dude really?
Click to expand...

no see you got it wrong. MX-4 on top of the IHS and the clu/clp on the die because this way you can switch coolers or sell the cpu at a later time without having to lap it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Originally Posted by menthuslayer View Post

This is what I intend to do, I've read some people put CLU on both the cpu and the inside of the ihs, what's the benefit to this instead of just on the cpu (not talking outside the IHS between it and the heatsink, talking about inside the ihs)


my statement was to tell him the best way to do it without stickig the IHS to the HEATSINK/BLOCK. You don't help somebody make something harder you help them do it the easy way. The guys who CLU both sides can afford to do so.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no see you got it wrong. MX-4 on top of the IHS and the clu/clp on the die because this way you can switch coolers or sell the cpu at a later time without having to lap it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by menthuslayer View Post
> 
> This is what I intend to do, I've read some people put CLU on both the cpu and the inside of the ihs, what's the benefit to this instead of just on the cpu (not talking outside the IHS between it and the heatsink, talking about inside the ihs)
> 
> 
> my statement was to tell him the best way to do it without stickig the IHS to the HEATSINK/BLOCK. You don't help somebody make something harder you help them do it the easy way. The guys who CLU both sides can afford to do so.


lmao...you still do not understand his question, and after 3 tries, I dont think it is possible you will.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no see you got it wrong. MX-4 on top of the IHS and the clu/clp on the die because this way you can switch coolers or sell the cpu at a later time without having to lap it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by menthuslayer View Post
> 
> This is what I intend to do, I've read some people put CLU on both the cpu and the inside of the ihs, what's the benefit to this instead of just on the cpu (not talking outside the IHS between it and the heatsink, talking about inside the ihs)
> 
> 
> my statement was to tell him the best way to do it without stickig the IHS to the HEATSINK/BLOCK. You don't help somebody make something harder you help them do it the easy way. The guys who CLU both sides can afford to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> lmao...you still do not understand his question, and after 3 tries, I dont think it is possible you will.
Click to expand...

no you don'tt seem to understand that I will not encourage the process of using clu on the top of the IHS. It would not be worth it. Why dont you answer his question and tell him then what is the benefit. Another 20C drop? Is it worth making it harder to resale?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no you don'tt seem to understand that I will not encourage the process of using clu on the top of the IHS. It would not be worth it. Why dont you answer his question and tell him then what is the benefit. Another 20C drop? Is it worth making it harder to resale?


There are 4 surfaces.

1) top of die = liquid metal, we all agree.
2) underside of ihs = do you use liquid metal or dont need to paint UNDERSIDE of ihs Please dont tell me to put mx4 under ihs as that will mix liquid metal and mx4

and yes 1 and 2 are the same space, he was asking does he need to paint both sides of the same space.

3) top of ihs = yes we all agree use paste, mx4, etc
4) waterblock surface = no one paints both waterblock surface and top of ihs.

So you keep harping on surface 3.

He is asking on surface 2.

get it? If not what do you put on surface 2
a) liquid metal
b) dont use anything on surface 2 since surface 1 is mated with surface 2.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no you don'tt seem to understand that I will not encourage the process of using clu on the top of the IHS. It would not be worth it. Why dont you answer his question and tell him then what is the benefit. Another 20C drop? Is it worth making it harder to resale?
> 
> 
> 
> There are 4 surfaces.
> 
> 1) top of die = liquid metal, we all agree.
> 2) underside of ihs = do you use liquid metal or dont need to paint UNDERSIDE of ihs Please dont tell me to put mx under ihs as that will mix liquid metal and
> 
> 3) top of ihs = yes we all agree use paste, mx4, etc
> 4) waterblock surface = no one paints both waterblock surface and top of ihs.
> 
> So you keep harping on surface 3.
> 
> He is asking on surface 2.
> 
> get it?
Click to expand...

no i mentioned 2 surfaces as its a sandwich between die and ihs and between heatsink/ block and ihs. you my sir are wrong as I mentioned only those 2 points and didn't specify the surface as thats common sense


----------



## menthuslayer

I am going to use indigo xs between ihs and ek block


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> I am going to use indigo xs between ihs and ek block


I haven't used that yet so let me know how good it is.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no i mentioned 2 surfaces as its a sandwich between die and ihs and between heatsink/ block and ihs. you my sir are wrong as I mentioned only those 2 points and didn't specify the surface as thats common sense


Forget on top of ihs, ie forget the space between IHS and waterblock, yes use paste there, now forget about it.

To apply liquid metal between die and ihs do you

1) paint die, apply ihs

or

2) paint die and paint UNDERSIDE of ihs, then apply ihs

Just tell me do you do 1) or 2), and then you will have answered his question.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you will know if any of the parts jumped around.


Checked the pins - they're all good and not bent. Phew!
Took the CPU apart too and re-applied the CLU, but the temps at idle on 4.8 GHz and 1.350v are still between 30 and 40!!!!! Is this likely or is there something wrong? This time I'm pretty sure the CLU is applied properly inside the CPU (damn, I forgot to take pics) but I'm not so sure the thermal compound between CPU and heatsink is applied the right way - I put a drop (pea sized) right in the centre of the IHS surface and mounted my H110 on top of it. Bah, I'm so disappointed with these idle temps.. even now at stock BIOS settings, here's the situation:



Is it ok, should i be lower than this? Ambient is 22-22.5 degrees.

Edit: and here's the idle situation at 48x, 1.35v:


----------



## Forceman

Looks like it may not be downvolting all the way when you have it overclocked. Did you manually enable (not Auto) the C-states (EIST, C1E, C3, C6/7)? If you left them on Auto they are sometimes disabled when overclocked and then your voltage won't drop as far at idle. That's what it looks like to me - the overclock shouldn't matter at idle.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you will know if any of the parts jumped around.
> 
> 
> 
> Checked the pins - they're all good and not bent. Phew!
> Took the CPU apart too and re-applied the CLU, but the temps at idle on 4.8 GHz and 1.350v are still between 30 and 40!!!!! Is this likely or is there something wrong? This time I'm pretty sure the CLU is applied properly inside the CPU (damn, I forgot to take pics) but I'm not so sure the thermal compound between CPU and heatsink is applied the right way - I put a drop (pea sized) right in the centre of the IHS surface and mounted my H110 on top of it. Bah, I'm so disappointed with these idle temps.. even now at stock BIOS settings, here's the situation:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it ok, should i be lower than this? Ambient is 22-22.5 degrees.
> 
> Edit: and here's the idle situation at 48x, 1.35v:
Click to expand...

you can do 4.8GHz with less voltage. as I do 4.9GHz at that voltage. Also I want to know your load temps. what aare your temps like whe pushing 80% load.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you can do 4.8GHz with less voltage. as I do 4.9GHz at that voltage. Also I want to know your load temps. what aare your temps like whe pushing 80% load.


Can you point me to a stress test to use to determine the temps u want?

Playing CS: GO gets my CPU to 50, same goes for similar games, stress tests like AIDA I'm afraid it goes to around 80, prime on small fft setting jumps to 95+ ( OMG), bigger ffts size stays 65-70.. Can't remember any other conditions.

Normal usage (Web browsing etc) I see the cores going from 30 to 40 for a fraction of second.

Have to say though that my H110 fans are manually set to 5V most of the time unless I run really demanding games/stress tests (with the latter, I always keep the fans at 100%)

Regarding the voltage: 1.34 made my pc crash on 4.8, I would really love to achieve 4.9 for daily (my goal is a stable, high overclock for daily, I don't care about benching)..my settings are:

- 48x
- 1.35v fixed (which goes to 1.38 according to AIDA and HWiNFO)
- input voltage 1.95
- LLC on Turbo

I've also clocked my rams on 1600 (set XMP then manually changed frequency) and also lowered the latencies to 9 (9-9-9-27). Voltages for the RAM modules are 1.55v

I was on same settings expect for the Vcore which was on 1.34 and I got a crash while gaming (low load, CS:GO), hence why I raised it to 1.35. But now this stupid assassin Creed unity is unstable, the menu is really demanding (it renders some square sectioned "bars" that go up and down and it's well known to be a brick for CPUs or GPUs or both) and makes my whole PC restart. Doesn't happen with stock settings.

If you can help me get to a stable 4.9, that would be WOW.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you can do 4.8GHz with less voltage. as I do 4.9GHz at that voltage. Also I want to know your load temps. what aare your temps like whe pushing 80% load.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you point me to a stress test to use to determine the temps u want?
> 
> Playing CS: GO gets my CPU to 50, same goes for similar games, stress tests like AIDA I'm afraid it goes to around 80, prime on small fft setting jumps to 95+ ( OMG), bigger ffts size stays 65-70.. Can't remember any other conditions.
> 
> Normal usage (Web browsing etc) I see the cores going from 30 to 40 for a fraction of second.
> 
> Have to say though that my H110 fans are manually set to 5V most of the time unless I run really demanding games/stress tests (with the latter, I always keep the fans at 100%)
Click to expand...

do you have battlefield 4 and can you stream while playing it. Thats a easy way to tell your max temps for normal usage as we all know that stress tests will run you higher than normal.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Can you point me to a stress test to use to determine the temps u want?


Download and use the x264 stability test. It's a great way to check for stability, and also does a good job of showing real-world max temps.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> do you have battlefield 4 and can you stream while playing it. Thats a easy way to tell your max temps for normal usage as we all know that stress tests will run you higher than normal.


No sorry I do not own that game







I play mostly on steam and bf4 is on origin.. Please read my previous post as I've added some details about my voltages.

Let me know if there is another way I can put my system on that load to test the temps. Is Crysis 3 ok for that? I have no idea what to use Honestly








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Download and use the x264 stability test. It's a great way to check for stability, and also does a good job of showing real-world max temps.


Thanks, will try that out tomorrow night after work


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> do you have battlefield 4 and can you stream while playing it. Thats a easy way to tell your max temps for normal usage as we all know that stress tests will run you higher than normal.
> 
> 
> 
> No sorry I do not own that game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I play mostly on steam and bf4 is on origin.. Please read my previous post as I've added some details about my voltages.
> 
> Let me know if there is another way I can put my system on that load to test the temps. Is Crysis 3 ok for that? I have no idea what to use Honestly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Download and use the x264 stability test. It's a great way to check for stability, and also does a good job of showing real-world max temps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, will try that out tomorrow night after work
Click to expand...

yea use crysis 3 and stream. thatt will tell you realistic temps.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yea use crysis 3 and stream. thatt will tell you realistic temps.


I think crysis 3 at low setting and vysenc-c off it will tell you how the overclock stable they will bsod after 30m to 90m i cant get my cpu stable at this game !


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yea use crysis 3 and stream. thatt will tell you realistic temps.
> 
> 
> 
> I think crysis 3 at low setting and vysenc-c off it will tell you how the overclock stable they will bsod after 30m to 90m i cant get my cpu stable at this game !
Click to expand...

he has a 970 and streaming software will use the cpu and gpu to encode so this on top of crysis 3 will show you normal max temps and stability yes.Plus he gets to have fun and broadcast to twitch while finding out. I personally run battlefield 4 maxed with the highest settings in xsplit that fits. literally i have been pushed to 100% cpu and it was hitting me hard at 83% I had xsplit at 5760x1080 and it was just a amzing moment of true stressing.


----------



## BlockLike

So it looks like 4.8ghz on my 4790K is going to take more than 1.35v

Seeing as I'm using the H80i, I'm not going to venture any further with that. Looks like 4.7ghz will be my limit for the time being

Quick question (still learning the intel side of OC'ing), when using XTU is the stress test or the benchmark the best indicator of a stable system?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> So it looks like 4.8ghz on my 4790K is going to take more than 1.35v
> 
> Seeing as I'm using the H80i, I'm not going to venture any further with that. Looks like 4.7ghz will be my limit for the time being
> 
> Quick question (still learning the intel side of OC'ing), when using XTU is the stress test or the benchmark the best indicator of a stable system?


they areboth good indicators but the real trial is using them in your daily applications. They are not as good with testing full all around stability and I don't even trust programs like prime 95.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> he has a 970 and streaming software will use the cpu and gpu to encode so this on top of crysis 3 will show you normal max temps and stability yes.Plus he gets to have fun and broadcast to twitch while finding out. I personally run battlefield 4 maxed with the highest settings in xsplit that fits. literally i have been pushed to 100% cpu and it was hitting me hard at 83% I had xsplit at 5760x1080 and it was just a amzing moment of true stressing.


Actually I got 2 970's









So, I will be streaming a sesh of Crysis 3 on twitch while keeping an eye on CPU load and its temps. What do you say would be a safe limit? 70c? 80? I want my CPU to stay as cool as possible, that's my goal (other than stability of course)









I'm trying to find some Liquid PRO as I am out of liquid metal. i've used liquid ULTRA so far, do you think I can see some improvements if I try with CLP? Or should i stay with CLU which is a bit cheaper and easier to find here on italian web stores?


----------



## Serandur

Hello, I was just curious about Devils Canyon overclocking and if it is possible to still have idle and low load voltage drops in manual mode? I'm currently using SLI 970s and a 3770K (does 4.5 GHz at just below 1.3v), was bored, and found a decent deal on a 4790K and Z97 UD3H black edition. I was considering upgrading and selling my old gear because of some CPU bound scenarios (I'm aware the gains are generally minimal clock for clock), emulation, Sata express, and a plain craving for new toys. However, the AVX load spikes and generally poor reception Haswell received in its original desktop form left a pretty negative impression on me, especially Haswell's voltage spikes, varying temperature issues, and the high variance in chip-to-chip overclockability.

I no longer mind delidding if necessary, but voltage is a key concern (I never want to exceed ~1.3v and want adaptive/offset style voltage drops when unnecessary) and I'm curious to know how, at worst and average, 4790Ks are scaling with voltage? Or maybe I should just keep saving up all my pennies for Skylake(-E).









Anyway, if anyone could please address my concerns or point me in the proper direction for relevant information, I would appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Hello, I was just curious about Devils Canyon overclocking and if it is possible to still have idle and low load voltage drops in manual mode? I'm currently using SLI 970s and a 3770K (does 4.5 GHz at just below 1.3v), was bored, and found a decent deal on a 4790K and Z97 UD3H black edition. I was considering upgrading and selling my old gear because of some CPU bound scenarios (I'm aware the gains are generally minimal clock for clock), emulation, Sata express, and a plain craving for new toys. However, the AVX load spikes and generally poor reception Haswell received in its original desktop form left a pretty negative impression on me, especially Haswell's voltage spikes, varying temperature issues, and the high variance in chip-to-chip overclockability.
> 
> I no longer mind delidding if necessary, but voltage is a key concern (I never want to exceed ~1.3v and want adaptive/offset style voltage drops when unnecessary) and I'm curious to know how, at worst and average, 4790Ks are scaling with voltage? Or maybe I should just keep saving up all my pennies for Skylake(-E).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, if anyone could please address my concerns or point me in the proper direction for relevant information, I would appreciate it. Thank you.


You can let your vcore drop on manual mode by enable c state on the bios from cpu fature this will drop the vcore on idle !


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You can let your vcore drop on manual mode by enable c state on the bios from cpu fature this will drop the vcore on idle !


Does that mean I can use fixed voltage for my max Vcore and then C-states will downvolt when all the voltage is not needed?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Does that mean I can use fixed voltage for my max Vcore and then C-states will downvolt when all the voltage is not needed?


Yes thats true i use this my cpu @ 4600 1.26v manual and 0.800 idle but keep in you mind any version of cpu-z over 1.64 will read the vid soo you can check the real vcore on hwinfo64 or cpu-z 1.64v

or hwmionter Vin4 this the actual cpu vcore









Edit : whan you enable c state just enable c3 state and disable c6 and c7 becouse if you let them enable

all program will report very low vcore on idle somthing like 0.200


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes thats true i use this my cpu @ 4600 1.26v manual and 0.800 idle but keep in you mind any version of cpu-z over 1.64 will read the vid soo you can check the real vcore on hwinfo64 or cpu-z 1.64v
> 
> or hwmionter Vin4 this the actual cpu vcore


So offset mode is not needed anymore to save on temps, cpu degradation and power consumption?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> So offset mode is not needed anymore to save on temps, cpu degradation and power consumption?


Yes you dont need them any more !


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes you dont need them any more !


Good to know. i tried offset voltage the other day but I did something wrong and the Vcore was 1.5+v wooooops. I obviously switched off immediately to revert back to a normal core. My CPU must hate me for the treatment I'm giving her


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Good to know. i tried offset voltage the other day but I did something wrong and the Vcore was 1.5+v wooooops. I obviously switched off immediately to revert back to a normal core. My CPU must hate me for the treatment I'm giving her


With offset if you run any avx stress test your vcore will be +0.100 than normal


----------



## sq_a380

Hi all, just got my 4690k paired with a Hyper 212X. So far I've gotten my OC up to 4.6 on 1.28V (stable 8h AIDA64) but my temps are a bit worrying.

Under load (AIDA64 stress CPU, FPU and cache) I'm hitting max of 86C with averages in the mid-high 70s. On idle my temps are high 30s to low 40s.

Any comments on this OC?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> Quick question (still learning the intel side of OC'ing), when using XTU is the stress test or the benchmark the best indicator of a stable system?


The benchmark is better, faster and more stressful.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Edit : whan you enable c state just enable c3 state and disable c6 and c7 becouse if you let them enable
> 
> all program will report very low vcore on idle somthing like 0.200


That's because in C6/7 the Vcore drops extremely low since the CPU is basically turned off. There's no reason not to enable those also. You may as well take all the power saving you can.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The benchmark is better, faster and more stressful.
> That's because in C6/7 the Vcore drops extremely low since the CPU is basically turned off. There's no reason not to enable those also. You may as well take all the power saving you can.


The cpu cant work on the windows with low voltage like 0.200 this low value for sleep i think

so disable them for real vcore vaule


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The cpu cant work on the windows with low voltage like 0.200 this low value for sleep i think
> 
> so disable them for real vcore vaule


It works just fine, and it's a real Vcore value. It's a CPU deep sleep state for when the system is idle and there is no processing going on.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The cpu cant work on the windows with low voltage like 0.200 this low value for sleep i think
> 
> so disable them for real vcore vaule


actually if you want "real" vcore you should check it while its running a stress rest. Cstates on or off wont matter.


----------



## emsj86

So maybe someone can help me. I switched from fx 8350 at 5ghz and got a i7 4790k with Asus z97 pro. I have a full custom water loop for my cpu and gpu with 360 and 240mm rad. Now I'm new to intel but did some research. I overclock my cpu to. 4.8 with. 1.3 and intel burn test showed stable but I was reaching temps of 85. What are the safe temps for cpu and package? Also is there anything I should turn off or on in bios to help. The way I oc so far was sync all cores to 48 base 100 and disabled turbo and spread spectrum. Also set manual vcore to. 1.3. It stays at 1.3 at all times. I know this is a lot but maybe someone can help lower my temps or give me some more knowledge.or does have have a guide of what they turned on and off I know every cpu is different and you can't copy and paste volts but I'm looking for what to enable and disable and he rest I can plaay/test until I get good temps and stable


----------



## Obyboby

About to try and test temps with Crysis 3 + streaming.
BTW tried Linx but went 93+ and then got BSOD after like 1 minute. -.-'' OC doesn't look stable at all..


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> About to try and test temps with Crysis 3 + streaming.
> BTW tried Linx but went 93+ and then got BSOD after like 1 minute. -.-'' OC doesn't look stable at all..


If you crashed in linx after 1 minute at 4.8ghz and 1.35v, I wouldnt worry about checking temps, you are unlikely to get it stable at a reasonable vcore for 24/7 use. 4.7 should be doable for many chips 24/7. 4.8 for 24/7 is uncommon without bsods. Havent seen anyone get 4.9 to 5ghz 24/7 stable without bsods. And I wouldnt believe anyone on 4.9 to 5 without 12 hr prime stable run, because it will crash on less vcore than is necessary to run prime at least for a significant time.

I have a decent cpu, can bench all day at 5.1, and spi 5.2, suicide at 5.3 and I have run aida64 for an hour no issue at 5ghz and posted screenshots in this thread, and even game for a couple hours at 5gz. But no chance on 24/7 use at 4.9 or 5 without bsods.

I have had this chip now at 4.7ghz and 1.3v or 1.29v bios since it came out, and not a single bsod on that setting, playing far cry 4 and shadow, BF, etc games. I posted 24 hours prime stable at 4.7 in 1.28 bios, (which is 1.3v vcore at load) hence I use both 1.29 and 1.3 in bios for a margin of error. And I can run 264, aida64, etc at much less vcore at 4.7, some tests at 1.20v but it isnt 24/7 stable.

It is easy to use synthetics like prime 95 and get 24/7 stable settings, as long as you use common sense and allow for margin of error as intel does. Or just use actual gaming, either way will get you there. I find it much faster using prime overnight, but ymmv. But you need decent temps, cooling, and delidded for prime 95 28.5.


----------



## bilbs84

4790K & UD4H-BK is exactly what I have in my rig right now. Seems to work quite well, i run manual 1.22V, and I know at least in my *nix O/S that the core voltage does throttle down when idle (not sure about windows, as I've only booted windows long enough to get validations for various things. But so far, the CPU is a huge improvement over the 4770K, and the mobo seems decent enough as well (Although the BIOS seems empty compare to the 87X-OC I did have, and will very soon be ordering a 97X-OC to replace it with, purely for the orange and black







)


----------



## Obyboby

So these are my temps after some streaming of Crysis 3:



I haven't seen it going 60+ on the OSD though.. So it might have been for a fraction of a second. Is it ok?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> If you crashed in linx after 1 minute at 4.8ghz and 1.35v, I wouldnt worry about checking temps, you are unlikely to get it stable at a reasonable vcore for 24/7 use. 4.7 should be doable for many chips 24/7. 4.8 for 24/7 is uncommon without bsods. Havent seen anyone get 4.9 to 5ghz 24/7 stable without bsods. And I wouldnt believe anyone on 4.9 to 5 without 12 hr prime stable run, because it will crash on less vcore than is necessary to run prime at least for a significant time.
> 
> I have a decent cpu, can bench all day at 5.1, and spi 5.2, suicide at 5.3 and I have run aida64 for an hour no issue at 5ghz and posted screenshots in this thread, and even game for a couple hours at 5gz. But no chance on 24/7 use at 4.9 or 5 without bsods.
> 
> I have had this chip now at 4.7ghz and 1.3v or 1.29v bios since it came out, and not a single bsod on that setting, playing far cry 4 and shadow, BF, etc games. I posted 24 hours prime stable at 4.7 in 1.28 bios, (which is 1.3v vcore at load) hence I use both 1.29 and 1.3 in bios for a margin of error. And I can run 264, aida64, etc at much less vcore at 4.7, some tests at 1.20v but it isnt 24/7 stable.
> 
> It is easy to use synthetics like prime 95 and get 24/7 stable settings, as long as you use common sense and allow for margin of error as intel does. Or just use actual gaming, either way will get you there. I find it much faster using prime overnight, but ymmv. But you need decent temps, cooling, and delidded for prime 95 28.5.


What? No way... Why would we buy a K CPU in the first place, if you "cannot" go over 4.7 stable... (I know lots of people can go further, but..)
I was hoping to get 5 GHz but it's way too much, so 4.9 or 4.8 would be great, but it looks like I will never get stable there?









4.8 is stable in everyday use so far btw.. just a bit high temps and stress tests are not fully stable yet...


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> So these are my temps after some streaming of Crysis 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8 is stable in everyday use so far btw.. just a bit high temps and stress tests are not fully stable yet...


The only way you will know for sure for your own chip is use it that way and see. If you get bsods then you know you need to up vcore or decrease mhz. Doesnt hurt to try.

I wasnt trying to dissuade you from trying, but I wouldnt pull your hair out either if you get bsods down the road.


----------



## porky

I have my 4970K @ 1.35v in bios (cpu z showing me 1.377v)

AIDA test max temps im getting 86c.

Gaming crysis i get between 52-65c.

I read aslong as you are under 1.4v your safe..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> So these are my temps after some streaming of Crysis 3:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen it going 60+ on the OSD though.. So it might have been for a fraction of a second. Is it ok?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> If you crashed in linx after 1 minute at 4.8ghz and 1.35v, I wouldnt worry about checking temps, you are unlikely to get it stable at a reasonable vcore for 24/7 use. 4.7 should be doable for many chips 24/7. 4.8 for 24/7 is uncommon without bsods. Havent seen anyone get 4.9 to 5ghz 24/7 stable without bsods. And I wouldnt believe anyone on 4.9 to 5 without 12 hr prime stable run, because it will crash on less vcore than is necessary to run prime at least for a significant time.
> 
> I have a decent cpu, can bench all day at 5.1, and spi 5.2, suicide at 5.3 and I have run aida64 for an hour no issue at 5ghz and posted screenshots in this thread, and even game for a couple hours at 5gz. But no chance on 24/7 use at 4.9 or 5 without bsods.
> 
> I have had this chip now at 4.7ghz and 1.3v or 1.29v bios since it came out, and not a single bsod on that setting, playing far cry 4 and shadow, BF, etc games. I posted 24 hours prime stable at 4.7 in 1.28 bios, (which is 1.3v vcore at load) hence I use both 1.29 and 1.3 in bios for a margin of error. And I can run 264, aida64, etc at much less vcore at 4.7, some tests at 1.20v but it isnt 24/7 stable.
> 
> It is easy to use synthetics like prime 95 and get 24/7 stable settings, as long as you use common sense and allow for margin of error as intel does. Or just use actual gaming, either way will get you there. I find it much faster using prime overnight, but ymmv. But you need decent temps, cooling, and delidded for prime 95 28.5.
> 
> 
> 
> What? No way... Why would we buy a K CPU in the first place, if you "cannot" go over 4.7 stable... (I know lots of people can go further, but..)
> I was hoping to get 5 GHz but it's way too much, so 4.9 or 4.8 would be great, but it looks like I will never get stable there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8 is stable in everyday use so far btw.. just a bit high temps and stress tests are not fully stable yet...
Click to expand...

if you can do this for hours then you are fine. stress tests can be too much and i would use intel burn test instead of linx. However stress tests are not the definite way of saying your not stable just that your not completely stable. My build hates prime 95 yet I can run anything else with no issues. I have locked my system to 100% with battlefield 4 and x split and have had no issues. 100% stability is for the fishes as there is not anybody that is 100% stable and it should be noted that all we are doing is making it less likely to bsod instead of eliminating bsod's all together.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if you can do this for hours then you are fine. stress tests can be too much and i would use intel burn test instead of linx. However stress tests are not the definite way of saying your not stable just that your not completely stable. My build hates prime 95 yet I can run anything else with no issues. I have locked my system to 100% with battlefield 4 and x split and have had no issues.


Cool, will keep it for a few days and see. IBT goes to 90+ though..








Ordered some more CLU, will probably make another attempt to place it, I still can't figure out if I have some more margin to drop my temps. I hate seeing others stay below 80 when I go over 90.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if you can do this for hours then you are fine. stress tests can be too much and i would use intel burn test instead of linx. However stress tests are not the definite way of saying your not stable just that your not completely stable. My build hates prime 95 yet I can run anything else with no issues. I have locked my system to 100% with battlefield 4 and x split and have had no issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, will keep it for a few days and see. IBT goes to 90+ though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered some more CLU, will probably make another attempt to place it, I still can't figure out if I have some more margin to drop my temps. I hate seeing others stay below 80 when I go over 90.
Click to expand...

Yes but IBT and LinX are running similar tests so if you can up the amount of ram IBT uses and not bsod then ignore the LinX result


----------



## JackCY

All these use the same library linpack. That is new version are with AVX and burn like hell.


----------



## 21cage12

Manual cpu voltage input: have turned all power saving stuff I can think of on, c states etc, but my v core is still not dropping when idling!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> All these use the same library linpack. That is new version are with AVX and burn like hell.


exactly but yet the difference is how its implemented.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21cage12*
> 
> Manual cpu voltage input: have turned all power saving stuff I can think of on, c states etc, but my v core is still not dropping when idling!


offsets are the only way to still idle with c-states enabled. The fixed voltage doesn't idle


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> offsets are the only way to still idle with c-states enabled. The fixed voltage doesn't idle


There is no such thing as a fixed VCore with Haswell. The VCore mode you're referring to is called Override and all it does is fix the VID.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> offsets are the only way to still idle with c-states enabled. The fixed voltage doesn't idle
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a fixed VCore with Haswell. The VCore mode you're referring to is called Override and all it does is fix the VID.
Click to expand...

fixed voltage is what i'm speaking of and it locks your voltage regardless of c-sates and all.


----------



## aerotracks

This is an intel slide with all the voltages modes that exist with Haswell. None is called "fixed voltage".


----------



## blurp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> fixed voltage is what i'm speaking of and it locks your voltage regardless of c-sates and all.


I use "_fixed voltage_" with C-States enabled. My Vcore (read by HwInfo64) varies wildly from idle to load. Works as intended. Makes the use of offset unnecessary.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> fixed voltage is what i'm speaking of and it locks your voltage regardless of c-sates and all.


Depends on the motherboard. Gigabyte downvolts just fine with a fixed voltage. Actually, I'm not sure which motherboards don't work that way - I think most do.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Not sure if anyone has posted this before.. Wonder if these really are chips that have been binned?

http://siliconlottery.com/


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Not sure if anyone has posted this before.. Wonder if these really are chips that have been binned?
> 
> http://siliconlottery.com/


That's very interesting. I'll give it a shot. +1

Edit: Seems pretty legit... I bought a 4.9Ghz @1.325v chip and after I paid that option went sold out. Too bad no 5Ghz chips available but not surprised. Wonder if any of the golden chips around here came from that website.


----------



## aerotracks

Good luck, man!


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Yup it is real.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=395423


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Good luck, man!










Trying to skip the luck part!

I'm not a benchmarker, though. I play single core games... which is a terrible thing to be into.

Actually, I wouldn't have even bothered but they are clearly not messing around, they have a 14day money back return policy and a year warranty.

Wish I had known about it some days ago when there was a 5.1Ghz chip available... they could have asked for more money


----------



## emsj86

Does look right to you. Sorry followed guys and kept stepping up until i got at 4.8 ghz at 1.28v. i7 4790k. Under single cpu gpu loop 1 360 rad and 1 240 rad


----------



## emsj86

Now it ran for 30 mins on Aida64 no problem but when I ran intel burn test it blue screened in 10 seconds. Sorry new to intel oc what's going wrong


----------



## electro2u

I mean, yah it looks good but aida64 is or at least has been misleading for me in the past. Passed it then crashed under light loads. Try x264 or something with a bit more oomph. I like Asus real bench and I like p95.

Check the or for links.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> fixed voltage is what i'm speaking of and it locks your voltage regardless of c-sates and all.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the motherboard. Gigabyte downvolts just fine with a fixed voltage. Actually, I'm not sure which motherboards don't work that way - I think most do.
Click to expand...

they aren't many and window is the main culprit most of the time.


----------



## emsj86

I ended up bumping voltage to 1.29 from 1.28 and it than would not blue screen intel burn test and temps peaked at 81 for a spilt second mainly staying at 70 ish


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to skip the luck part!
> 
> I'm not a benchmarker, though. I play single core games... which is a terrible thing to be into.
> 
> Actually, I wouldn't have even bothered but they are clearly not messing around, they have a 14day money back return policy and a year warranty.
> 
> Wish I had known about it some days ago when there was a 5.1Ghz chip available... they could have asked for more money


Going above 4800 in daily use is asking for trouble if you ask me. Stability testing gets erratic, negative aspects of power consumption show a lot. I'm not talking about the power bill here, I could care less about that


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to skip the luck part!
> 
> I'm not a benchmarker, though. I play single core games... which is a terrible thing to be into.
> 
> Actually, I wouldn't have even bothered but they are clearly not messing around, they have a 14day money back return policy and a year warranty.
> 
> Wish I had known about it some days ago when there was a 5.1Ghz chip available... they could have asked for more money
> 
> 
> 
> Going above 4800 in daily use is asking for trouble if you ask me. Stability testing gets erratic, negative aspects of power consumption show a lot. I'm not talking about the power bill here, I could care less about that
Click to expand...

lol i love 5GHz daily use


----------



## opt33

If you dont mind bsods then 5ghz is fun. In every OC i have had in past 10+ years, never see bsods on 24/7 settings. havnet had single bsod using my prime 24 hr stable settings 4.7gz, and I bought mine day 4790k came out.

I can run 5ghz for an hour AIDA64 no problem with 1.38v, cinebench all day at 1.38v, and firestrike extreme 3d benching all day.

For 24/7 can game at 5ghz as well, but bsods are inevitable at 5ghz regardless of vcore. I would rather run 4.7ghz and never have a bsod, but to each their own.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> If you dont mind bsods then 5ghz is fun. In every OC i have had in past 10+ years, never see bsods on 24/7 settings. havnet had single bsod using my prime 24 hr stable settings 4.7gz, and I bought mine day 4790k came out.
> 
> I can run 5ghz for an hour AIDA64 no problem with 1.38v, cinebench all day at 1.38v, and firestrike extreme 3d benching all day.
> 
> For 24/7 can game at 5ghz as well, but bsods are inevitable at 5ghz regardless of vcore. I would rather run 4.7ghz and never have a bsod, but to each their own.


lol i have had many 5GHz oc's that haven't bsod'ed after getting the vcore right 1.42v perfect voltage.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i have had many 5GHz oc's that haven't bsod'ed after getting the vcore right 1.42v perfect voltage.


lol is right...


----------



## emsj86

So even though I passed intel and aida64 and prime peaked at 82 celius. Would you not recommend me staying at. 4.8 1.29 v. As for real life bf4 whe streaming and recording at same time techies 62 (running a custom loop)


----------



## emsj86

is there a reason that cpu z shows the proper 1.29 volts i put in manually but vcore in hwmonitor says 1.8 but shows vid as 1.29v? is that just how intel shows up in hwmonitor?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i have had many 5GHz oc's that haven't bsod'ed after getting the vcore right 1.42v perfect voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> lol is right...
Click to expand...

you will never learn. To OC is to go outside the box so why are you still in the box?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i have had many 5GHz oc's that haven't bsod'ed after getting the vcore right 1.42v perfect voltage.


1.42V is called abuse of your chip, the word "perfect" is a little out of place.

If your signature is right about you selling the chip, I feel sorry for the guy buying it.


----------



## porky

guys, im at 4.8 @ 1.35v in bios (1.377v cpuz is showing)

is that ok for 24/7? I have been running my pc playing crysis, wot for days no issues....


----------



## BrainSplatter

@porky
Nobody knows.

Over the months, the general opinion about what's an acceptable voltage for 24/7 moved up higher and higher as people noticed that they often need a lot of voltage to reach decent overclocks, especially on the 4770K CPUs.

1.3v was the consensus when the 4770K came out but I guess 1.35v is fine now if your temperatures are acceptable, lol.

Also, a nice article about 'the most memorable overclocking CPUs':
http://www.techspot.com/article/922-memorable-overclocking-friendly-cpus/

Personally I am missing the E4300 which easily overclocked by 50% (from 1.8Ghz to 2.7Ghz) without voltage change. But I guess at that time there were so many great OC CPUs out that it wasn't possible to list them all.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you will never learn. To OC is to go outside the box so why are you still in the box?


5ghz 24/7 is always possible with a cherry chip, just have seen people with much better ones than yours and mine that wont do 5ghz 24/7 stable.

If your chip can do 5ghz without ever bsoding at 1.42v, then yours should easily run these benchmarks/screens at lower vcore than mine.

1) 1.47v to run cinebench R15 at 5.1ghz (pic below), can you post your cinebench R15 pic with similar scores and should need significantly less vcore than mine.


2) Yours should be able to easily run cinebench R15 at 5.2, I can only get halfway through before bsoding.

3) For 5.2 spi 32m, I need 1.47v, ram is still at stock on this one for easy comparison.


4) And for 5.3ghz screenshot, mine needs 1.47v.


Should take you just few minutes to run those 4, and should be incredibly easy if you are 5ghz 24/7 stable at 1.42. And here is one hour aida64 at 1.38v at 5ghz.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you will never learn. To OC is to go outside the box so why are you still in the box?
> 
> 
> 
> 5ghz 24/7 is always possible with a cherry chip, just have seen people with much better ones than yours and mine that wont do 5ghz 24/7 stable.
> 
> If your chip can do 5ghz without ever bsoding at 1.42v, then yours should easily run these benchmarks/screens at lower vcore than mine.
> 
> 1) 1.47v to run cinebench R15 at 5.1ghz (pic below), can you post your cinebench R15 pic with similar scores and should need significantly less vcore than mine.
> 
> 
> 2) Yours should be able to easily run cinebench R15 at 5.2, I can only get halfway through before bsoding.
> 
> 3) For 5.2 spi 32m, I need 1.47v, ram is still at stock on this one for easy comparison.
> 
> 
> 4) And for 5.3ghz screenshot, mine needs 1.47v.
> 
> 
> Should take you just few minutes to run those 4, and should be incredibly easy if you are 5ghz 24/7 stable at 1.42.
Click to expand...

You will have to wait till i get my psu replacement this weekend and thats bad comparison mate. you say you use 1.47v for 5.1-5.3 which tells me that you then can run 5GHz at around 1.47v or maybe a little more but are just not going to run it that way and this is why your 5GHz isn't stable. Use your chip lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol i have had many 5GHz oc's that haven't bsod'ed after getting the vcore right 1.42v perfect voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.42V is called abuse of your chip, the word "perfect" is a little out of place.
> 
> If your signature is right about you selling the chip, I feel sorry for the guy buying it.
Click to expand...

Feel sorry for yourself as my stuff is well taken care of and 1.42v is not much. The consensus on what is good voltages for a chip are user by user basis and not set in stone as that is overclocking and abuse is ln2 and such if you think 1.42v is extreme. Temp wise this thing has not exceeded 95C however i don't sit there with prime95 running for hours to prove something I can test with daily usage either. You buy something to use it not to cherish like a doll as you pay for what you want and you will upgrade far before you see any negative reprecussions and this counts for the second and third buyers as well.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> what is good voltages for a chip are user by user basis


So you think a chip decides whether or not to degrade based on what its user deems safe or unsafe?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> what is good voltages for a chip are user by user basis
> 
> 
> 
> So you think a chip decides whether or not to degrade based on what its user deems safe or unsafe?
Click to expand...

No I said the user determines what is acceptable and as he spent the money and can afford to replace it nothing should be said about his habits and the way he chooses to use something. As for degradation however there has been no evidence of any so i'm not worried about it and anyone who has followed my progress knows i don't use vcore under 1.3 as my final stand. I use 1.45v and if temps allow more. That is my habit and I am allowed such.


----------



## [CyGnus]

aerotracks i think what djthrottleboi mean is for example I consider safe 1.35v for 24/7 and maybe you consider 1.30v safe for 24/7 so each user has different opinions about what safe is


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> You will have to wait till i get my psu replacement this weekend and thats bad comparison mate. you say you use 1.47v for 5.1-5.3 which tells me that you then can run 5GHz at around 1.47v or maybe a little more but are just not going to run it that way and this is why your 5GHz isn't stable. Use your chip lol.


I posted a pic earlier in this thread running prime 27.9 at 5ghz with 1.47v for 10 minutes, but it fails prime later on. And also posted earlier have gamed for hours at 5ghz using same 1.47v (and used even up to 1.5v) but it finally bsoded during heavy fighting scene after gaming 2 hours.

Stability with zero bsods at 4.7 and 4.8 is easy on mine, just like it is easy to run prime 28.5 at those settings (if delidded), have 24 hours screen earlier. But stability becomes increasingly finicky at 5ghz, and that scaling no longer works on mine.

But I will be interested to see how high you can run benchmarks when you get your psu.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> You will have to wait till i get my psu replacement this weekend and thats bad comparison mate. you say you use 1.47v for 5.1-5.3 which tells me that you then can run 5GHz at around 1.47v or maybe a little more but are just not going to run it that way and this is why your 5GHz isn't stable. Use your chip lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a pic earlier in this thread running prime 27.9 at 5ghz with 1.47v for 10 minutes, but it fails prime later on. And also posted earlier have gamed for hours at 5ghz using same 1.47v (and used even up to 1.5v) but it finally bsoded during heavy fighting scene after gaming 2 hours.
> 
> Stability with zero bsods at 4.7 and 4.8 is easy on mine, just like it is easy to run prime 28.5 at those settings (if delidded), have 24 hours screen earlier. But stability becomes increasingly finicky at 5ghz, and that scaling no longer works on mine.
> 
> But I will be interested to see how high you can run benchmarks when you get your psu.
Click to expand...

Have you tried adjustng different settings? what was cache at?


----------



## Sharchaster

Yeah, finally after got the replacement from my OLD cooler, testing and got stable on Intel XTU, AIDA64 for one hours...(the temps are quite high imo) but because the ambient temps is far from good....max is 86 degrees....and when the ambient is good, the max is only 77-79 degrees, after one hours though.

4,8 Ghz @ 1.265 volt....tried 4.9 with vcore 1.31 volt, input voltage 2.1 volt, I got an instant BSOD when testing with Intel XTU, though. Hoping can get 5 Ghz, but for me it's not worth because maybe my chip need 1.4 volt (or more)....

quite good, though. The memory is at 1866 Mhz (from 1333 Mhz at default)


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Have you tried adjustng different settings? what was cache at?


I have had this chip since they first came out. There is no setting or voltage in my bios I havent played with. I have tried cache at stock and up to 4.6. At 4.7 and higher it affects stability until really cranking vring. And if I dont game, I can go a long time at 5ghz without crashing. But heavy gaming, isnt going to happen.

And this is where you and I will really differ. If an OC is stable, it shoud run same programs that it easily runs at stock. At 4.7ghz, I can run prime 28.5 for 24 hours without issues, people run that program in background 24/7 looking for prime numbers. If I use less vcore than needed to run prime 28.5 stable at 4.7, I get bsods. At vcore I use for prime 28.5 stable, I never see them. I even loaded windows 10 and then reinstalled win 7 on my overclock, as I know it is stable. I dont expect 5ghz to be magically more stable, yet can not even run prime for 2 hours. And the fact it bsods in games is not surprising. And you said yours wont run prime, which means to me I wouldnt use it anyways, as it is just a matter of time before getting bsod. I know I can use mine for years without getting a single bsod, unless hardware/software goes bad.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Yeah, finally after got the replacement from my OLD cooler, testing and got stable on Intel XTU, AIDA64 for one hours...(the temps are quite high imo) but because the ambient temps is far from good....max is 86 degrees....and when the ambient is good, the max is only 77-79 degrees, after one hours though.
> 
> 4,8 Ghz @ 1.265 volt....tried 4.9 with vcore 1.31 volt, input voltage 2.1 volt, I got an instant BSOD when testing with Intel XTU, though. Hoping can get 5 Ghz, but for me it's not worth because maybe my chip need 1.4 volt (or more)....
> 
> quite good, though. The memory is at 1866 Mhz (from 1333 Mhz at default)


Try less input volts for the XTU benchmark.. I'd start at around 1.95 for 4.9 and then try higher step by step.
My vietnamese chip does quite similar to yours, maybe my scaling numbers can give you an idea where to put VCore.
4.8 1.263 - 4.9 1.317 - 5.0 1.391
And don't forget watching temps


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Try less input volts for the XTU benchmark.. I'd start at around 1.95 for 4.9 and then try higher step by step.
> My vietnamese chip does quite similar to yours, maybe my scaling numbers can give you an idea where to put VCore.
> 4.8 1.263 - 4.9 1.317 - 5.0 1.391
> And don't forget watching temps


I've tried 5 GHz at 1.4 volt, but nothing. Still got an instant BSOD when stress test with XTU, though. I think that's the limit for my CPU. I don't want to put so much voltage on mine with an H100i....maybe H110 will do better. Maybe 4.9 still possible with my cooler...IMO, but don't know....

so far quite happy with my results.

LAST stress test with XTU in 15 minutes, though. Don't want to test in a long time, because I don't want to pay more for the electricity, lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Have you tried adjustng different settings? what was cache at?
> 
> 
> 
> I have had this chip since they first came out. There is no setting or voltage in my bios I havent played with. I have tried cache at stock and up to 4.6. At 4.7 and higher it affects stability until really cranking vring. And if I dont game, I can go a long time at 5ghz without crashing. But heavy gaming, isnt going to happen.
> 
> And this is where you and I will really differ. If an OC is stable, it shoud run same programs that it easily runs at stock. At 4.7ghz, I can run prime 28.5 for 24 hours without issues, people run that program in background 24/7 looking for prime numbers. If I use less vcore than needed to run prime 28.5 stable at 4.7, I get bsods. At vcore I use for prime 28.5 stable, I never see them. I even loaded windows 10 and then reinstalled win 7 on my overclock, as I know it is stable. I dont expect 5ghz to be magically more stable, yet can not even run prime for 2 hours. And the fact it bsods in games is not surprising. And you said yours wont run prime, which means to me I wouldnt use it anyways, as it is just a matter of time before getting bsod. I know I can use mine for years without getting a single bsod, unless hardware/software goes bad.
Click to expand...

mine won't run prime even at stock and I'm not understanding that part considering I thought prime was made for testing the instruction sets with this cpu after it was updated. However it runs everything else without a problem so I don't hold one benchmark as the commandment. Benchmarks and Stress tests are to give an idea but they aren't always the final line to say whats stable and whats not. btw I got my chip in august.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> mine won't run prime even at stock and I'm not understanding that part considering I thought prime was made for testing the instruction sets with this cpu after it was updated. However it runs everything else without a problem so I don't hold one benchmark as the commandment. Benchmarks and Stress tests are to give an idea but they aren't always the final line to say whats stable and whats not. btw I got my chip in august.


On many gigabyte Z97 boards (including mine), when at stock settings your "cpu vrin current protection" in bios on auto will shut down your computer whenever you run prime 28.5, if your stock settings exceed a certain current (mine does).

Your cpu will run prime at stock (unless defective) but your GB motherboard (like mine) wont allow it until you change "cpu vrin current protection" to something higher than auto. Just boot at stock, and only change "cpu vrin current protection" in bios to max value, it should run prime just fine then. Though if you are not delidded, then running prime at much higher than stock isnt a great idea because of temps with paste for tim1. But if delidded, I didnt have any issue running prime, other than gigabytes too low at default "cpu vrin current protection" setting. (Aerotracks cpu aside for temps running prime...as his is best 4790k I have seen, running prime 27.9 for 5 hours at 4.8 and 1.22 cpuz).


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> mine won't run prime even at stock and I'm not understanding that part considering I thought prime was made for testing the instruction sets with this cpu after it was updated. However it runs everything else without a problem so I don't hold one benchmark as the commandment. Benchmarks and Stress tests are to give an idea but they aren't always the final line to say whats stable and whats not. btw I got my chip in august.
> 
> 
> 
> On many gigabyte Z97 boards (including mine), when at stock settings your "cpu vrin current protection" in bios on auto will shut down your computer whenever you run prime 28.5, if your stock settings exceed a certain current (mine does).
> 
> Your cpu will run prime at stock (unless defective) but your GB motherboard (like mine) wont allow it until you change "cpu vrin current protection" to something higher than auto. Just boot at stock, and only change "cpu vrin current protection" in bios to max value, it should run prime just fine then. Though if you are not delidded, then running prime at much higher than stock isnt a great idea because of temps with paste for tim1. But if delidded, I didnt have any issue running prime, other than gigabytes too low at default "cpu vrin current protection" setting. (Aerotracks cpu aside for temps running prime...as his is best 4790k I have seen, running prime 27.9 for 5 hours at 4.8 and 1.22 cpuz).
Click to expand...

I will do that . Can't wait till my new used psu comes. advanced ram's are a blessing. Hopefully I get it next day shipping for a good price or else i will be waiting a week.


----------



## 21cage12

...couldn't risk for voltage demands of 5ghz, atm 4.8 need no more than 1.3v for stability, temps are acceptable.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> I've tried 5 GHz at 1.4 volt, but nothing. Still got an instant BSOD when stress test with XTU, though. I think that's the limit for my CPU. I don't want to put so much voltage on mine with an H100i....maybe H110 will do better. Maybe 4.9 still possible with my cooler...IMO, but don't know....
> 
> so far quite happy with my results.
> 
> LAST stress test with XTU in 15 minutes, though. Don't want to test in a long time, because I don't want to pay more for the electricity, lol


Which BSODs are you getting, 101 or 124? I get almost exclusively 101 (clock watchdog) at 5.1+.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Aerotracks cpu aside for temps running prime...as his is best 4790k I have seen, running prime 27.9 for 5 hours at 4.8 and 1.22 cpuz.


Not the best I've seen, unfortunately


----------



## M3TAl

I'm getting 101 trying to cinebench at 5 GHz, chip just won't cooperate. Don't really want to go over 1.42 V on the vcore even though temps aren't going over 80C.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I'm getting 101 trying to cinebench at 5 GHz, chip just won't cooperate. Don't really want to go over 1.42 V on the vcore even though temps aren't going over 80C.


I've got the same problem. On Haswell 101 was normally CPU Input Voltage/VRIN, but increasing it doesn't seem to help DC as much as it did Haswell, at least not on my chip.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Which BSODs are you getting, 101 or 124? I get almost exclusively 101 (clock watchdog) at 5.1+.


uncorrectable hardware error. Not sure if it's 101 or 124....


----------



## aerotracks

WHEA Uncorrectable = 124
Watchdog Timeout = 101

When a chip hits the wall, it's usually 101s all over the place. Some give you a Machine Check Exception as well, though that's way more common over on the little pentiums.

Instead of more benching tonight, couple hours custom with the X437 at 4700/4500/2666:

http://abload.de/image.php?img=4700_1243_liste4hyg2.png


----------



## M3TAl

I'm going to keep trying for 5 GHz benching, thought it would be somewhat easy since this chip does 4.7 at 1.2V no problem.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I'm going to keep trying for 5 GHz benching, thought it would be somewhat easy since this chip does 4.7 at 1.2V no problem.


if our chips are the same then its 1.42- 1.44


----------



## M3TAl

1.408 was a no go. Bumped it up one notch to 1.42 at load and still no good. I even tried 48 multi with bclk to like 4.97 GHz, still 101 bsod. Tried all kinds of input voltage and cache. Just doesn't want to complete that bench







.


----------



## Sharchaster

Tried stress test on XTU @ 4.9 Ghz @1,31 Volt only in 5 minutes, passed, but when I tested benchmark test (not stress test), I got BSOD code 101....what was that?

Below is the results from 4.8 core @1.265 volt, uncore clock is at 4 Ghz (auto), ram at 1866 Mhz

Max temp is 85 degrees due to bad ambient temps (quite hot on my room)...but the average is between 73 - 79


and passed 4.9 Ghz in 5 minutes


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Tried stress test on XTU @ 4.9 Ghz @1,31 Volt only in 5 minutes, passed, but when I tested benchmark test (not stress test), *I got BSOD code 101....what was that?*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Below is the results from 4.8 core @1.265 volt, uncore clock is at 4 Ghz (auto), ram at 1866 Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> and passed 4.9 Ghz in 5 minutes


BSOD code 101 basically you need a bit more vcore as one or more cores will need a bit extra as not all cores usually run at the same voltage @ the freq


----------



## Sharchaster

^ wew...jumping from 1.265 volt into something like 1.33 volt just for an extra 100 Mhz, you think it's worth?

XTU Test with Core 4.8 Ghz, Uncore 4,2 Ghz...tried 4.5 Ghz (uncore)....I got BSOD, though. Sigh it's too hard to make the core and uncore become 1:1


----------



## opt33

bump up your vring volts and can probably run uncore at 45. But yeah running uncore at 47 and above is iffy even with high vring.

here is mine, just ran couple 5 mins:


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> ^ wew...jumping from 1.265 volt into something like 1.33 volt just for an extra 100 Mhz, you think it's worth?


No, you'll never notice the difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Sigh it's too hard to make the core and uncore become 1:1


Don't even bother trying, it doesn't make any performance difference anyway.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> BSOD code 101 basically you need a bit more vcore as one or more cores will need a bit extra as not all cores usually run at the same voltage @ the freq


this,

Xtu stress test is very poor stress test. It failed the bench because the xtu bench is much more stressful test.

Use x264 for stress. I like to use xtu bench as a quik test though. I can get very close to stable by using xtu bench and adding .020v. Then i try for 40 or so loops x264.


----------



## aerotracks

Did a couple runs at 4800 with 24/7 mem settings too, score is obviously lower compared to bench settings.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=xtu_4800_1263_2666c10o4rv5.png

Thermal issues prevent 4800 from running in prime95, cores touching 80 at these clocks just kills stability. Consequently, more benching to come


----------



## electro2u

I'm super curious if the "4.9" from SiliconLottery will run p95.


----------



## aerotracks

Which Test did yours pass at which cooling, voltage and uncore/mem settings?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I'm super curious if the "4.9" from SiliconLottery will run p95.


Prime95 27.9, likely. Prime95 28.5, not likely without sub ambient cooling.

AVX2 stress tests produce so much heat, it's rare to see 1.3V Vcore or more usable.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Prime95 27.9, likely. Prime95 28.5, not likely without sub ambient cooling.
> 
> AVX2 stress tests produce so much heat, it's rare to see 1.3V Vcore or more usable.




Wow. They are watching us...


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Which Test did yours pass at which cooling, voltage and uncore/mem settings?


Oh sorry missed that. It's XTU it passed an hour at 49x 1.325v which is pretty hello impressive. These guys are doing a service imo!


----------



## Obyboby

Need some advice! Is this a good or bad application? I'm about to re-apply both the CLU and PK-3 so I hope to get a quick reply from someone to advise me









I re-applied the whole thing and tried to put less, as to me it looks like that was too much (both CLU and PK-3). Please please someone reply









EDIT: I'M SO F........................... TIRED OF THIS.



What am I doing wrong?!?!"?!?!?! It's like the 4th time I try to put this bloody CLU and things just keep getting worse!!!!!!!!!!!! Those temps are for IBT ran on very high settings for less than one test (I stopped it), CPU at 4.8 GHz with 1.35v Vcore set in BIOS. What the heck is going on?!?!?!?! Can anyone help me fix this??!?!?!?
Since I delidded temps have become a nightmare!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Oh sorry missed that. It's XTU it passed an hour at 49x 1.325v which is pretty hello impressive. These guys are doing a service imo!


That's the baseline of what is essentially guaranteed, but our testing goes a bit beyond XTU.

The goal is to provide the end user an overclock, in which they would see no stability problems under normal usage (+-0.025V.)


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> That's the baseline of what is essentially guaranteed, but our testing goes a bit beyond XTU.
> 
> The goal is to provide the end user an overclock, in which they would see no stability problems under normal usage (+-0.025V.)


Welcome to OCN







The service you provide is pretty interesting IMO.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> 
> Since I delidded temps have become a nightmare!!!!!!!!!!!


Heya. Is that a copper shim? Your clu application looks fine but the ihs looks wacky and that Tim circle on the heat plate of the aio cooler looks strange too. Somethings going on there. What's with the copper shim? Is there Tim between the shim and the ihs? The problem is between the ihs and that aio. The heat is not being transferred there. You shouldn't need that copper shim at all. If you're going to use it, it needs Tim just like any other heat transfer material would, on both sides, and it's scratched all to hell. I'd lap that thing to a mirror finish of I was going to use it. But you're better off just removing it imo. Just screw the aio heat plate down tight on the ihs.


----------



## M3TAl

I don't think it's a shim. Looks like he sanded down the IHS.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I don't think it's a shim. Looks like he sanded down the IHS.


Thats what I thought and i heard the IHS has copper under there.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need some advice! Is this a good or bad application? I'm about to re-apply both the CLU and PK-3 so I hope to get a quick reply from someone to advise me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I re-applied the whole thing and tried to put less, as to me it looks like that was too much (both CLU and PK-3). Please please someone reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'M SO F........................... TIRED OF THIS.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?!?!"?!?!?! It's like the 4th time I try to put this bloody CLU and things just keep getting worse!!!!!!!!!!!! Those temps are for IBT ran on very high settings for less than one test (I stopped it), CPU at 4.8 GHz with 1.35v Vcore set in BIOS. What the heck is going on?!?!?!?! Can anyone help me fix this??!?!?!?
> Since I delidded temps have become a nightmare!!!!!!!!!!!


Way too much PK-3 between the IHS and cooler. Use a thin short line on top of the IHS and then let the cooler force it to spread out when you put it back on. Less is better than more.

The CLU looks fine.

Are you sure the H100 pump is running full speed?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Heya. Is that a copper shim? Your clu application looks fine but the ihs looks wacky and that Tim circle on the heat plate of the aio cooler looks strange too. Somethings going on there. What's with the copper shim? Is there Tim between the shim and the ihs? The problem is between the ihs and that aio. The heat is not being transferred there. You shouldn't need that copper shim at all. If you're going to use it, it needs Tim just like any other heat transfer material would, on both sides, and it's scratched all to hell. I'd lap that thing to a mirror finish of I was going to use it. But you're better off just removing it imo. Just screw the aio heat plate down tight on the ihs.


That's the lapped IHS, the scratches come from the process I used.. but it should be alright, I can't seem to be able to get rid of those! I can work it more and more but it will always be scratched like that.. I used fine sandpaper to finish it off (P 1200) but still it's "scratched". Don't have a higher sandpaper (I was pretty sure I had 2000 but I must be out of it) so I polished it and it looked fine to me.
And yeah, too much PK-3, but even trying to reapply it and put less hasn't fixed the issue. IBT and LinX still get the cores to 90+









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Way too much PK-3 between the IHS and cooler. Use a thin short line on top of the IHS and then let the cooler force it to spread out when you put it back on. Less is better than more.
> 
> The CLU looks fine.
> 
> Are you sure the H100 pump is running full speed?


Thanks, glad that the CLU is fine at least.. Are we sure the die is making contact with the IHS? That's another thing I thought could have been causing the heat issues.

I'm kind of sure the pump is running at full speed, the monitoring softwares report 1500 RPM so I guess that's the maximum value. Is there any other way I can check that? The pump is connected to the CPU_FAN header on the motherboard, nothing in between.

Seriously, this delidding is driving me crazy..

So can we assume the issue is between the IHS and AIO? I'm so confused on how to apply the PK-3. I used to place a pea sized drop in the middle and just screw the cooler on the CPU, but this time it looks like it's not working. I tried warming up the PK-3 before applying it and it gets "softer" and easy to spread (well it really feels like it gets like that since I'm just placing a drop, not manually spreading it). But again, the temps are high.

What to do?


----------



## Forceman

What does the underside of the IHS look like after you remove it? Does it look like to CLU was pressed against the IHS? Hard to tell, I know.

Maybe try putting the pump header on a different header? I'm not sure what full speed is, but the CPU fan headers are often temp controlled, and you don't want that for the pump.

Edit: a quick Google checks makes it look like the pump should be running around 2000 RPM. Might want to check into that.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> That's the lapped IHS, the scratches come from the process I used.. but it should be alright, I can't seem to be able to get rid of those! I can work it more and more but it will always be scratched like that.. I used fine sandpaper to finish it off (P 1200) but still it's "scratched". Don't have a higher sandpaper (I was pretty sure I had 2000 but I must be out of it) so I polished it and it looked fine to me.
> And yeah, too much PK-3, but even trying to reapply it and put less hasn't fixed the issue. IBT and LinX still get the cores to 90+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (


What process did you use to lap? Never done it myself but have read up on it a lot. Was your surface flat?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> What does the underside of the IHS look like after you remove it? Does it look like to CLU was pressed against the IHS? Hard to tell, I know.
> 
> Maybe try putting the pump header on a different header? I'm not sure what full speed is, but the CPU fan headers are often temp controlled, and you don't want that for the pump.
> 
> Edit: a quick Google checks makes it look like the pump should be running around 2000 RPM. Might want to check into that.


Yeah, that's right, it's just hard to tell if the IHS and die had made contact. I'm not suing any silicon/glue at all to reduce the risk that the IHS will say too "high" and not make contact, but still, I have doubts about whether they are actually touching each other..









Mine is H110, going to check now the real full speed, HWiNFO is showing an average of 1500 RPM though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What process did you use to lap? Never done it myself but have read up on it a lot. Was your surface flat?


The surface is flat after lapping, I used a mirror to make sure I was doing it right.

To lap the CPU i basically taped some sandpaper on a mirror, then dropped a bit of oil on the surface of the sandpaper and placed the mirror on the IHS and started working it with circular motion, starting from low "grade" (not sure about the right term to use here?) (P320) moving up: 320 -> 480 -> 600 -> 800 -> 1000 -> 1200. Then polished it and cleaned it.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Yeah, that's right, it's just hard to tell if the IHS and die had made contact. I'm not suing any silicon/glue at all to reduce the risk that the IHS will say too "high" and not make contact, but still, I have doubts about whether they are actually touching each other..


Just put the IHS down on the CPU and then take it back off and see how the contact looks. The IHS should be resting on the die completely, without really touching anywhere else on the CPU, so that you can spin the IHS in a circle pretty freely. I wouldn't do that with CLU on it, but that should kind of give you a feel for how it's supposed to sit on there. You might try wiping the CLU off the underside of the IHS and then put the two together and see if you get a better idea of the contact (from looking at the IHS). I really think your problem is above the IHS though, there really isn't much that can go wrong underneath unless you bent the IHS somehow (which would be hard because those things are pretty thick).


----------



## MarcsMax

I am New on this board, is the I7 4790K with batch X434A881 bad? its the i7 witch Batch L422B667 better?

I have seen that the i7 with X434A881 needs much more vcore and give many problems to Overclocking over 4.5 ghz !!!
Maybe everyone have a answear !!!


----------



## Shadowjump

New to the club here. Just got my 4790k and VII Hero. Coming from an i7 950 @ 4.2 all I can say is I see the light now!!!

Was wondering why dragon age inquisition was stattering







now butter smooth!

Anyway, got it fitted to my custom wc setup and I am currently running @ 4.9GHz with 1.252V Core, 1.2V Uncore/Cache/Ring Bus and 1.75V Inpt Voltage/Vrin/Eventual Input voltage

I did some stress testing, encoding, cinebench, dragon age origins, (the stuff I ll be doing) and my max temps are 77C.

Should I go lower or is that ok?

Also, should I change anything else like max tdp allowed? (I have it at 120%)


----------



## Telemaq

Hello OCN.

Got my 4790k for a few weeks now. The thing is a beast. I dont think it needs much overclocking or any at all. I've had mine run @ 4.4GHz with 1.160V. I tried 4.7GHz but it was taking too much vcore and my cooler couldnt keep up with it when all four cores are active, and I also wanted some headroom for the summer days. I however left 4.6GHz for a single active core and 4.5GHz for two active core and the temperature are more manageable there.

● Ncase M1 v2 black
● Scythe Kabuto II
● Silverstone SX600-G SFX PSU
● Gigabyte GA-Z97N Gaming 5
● Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 G1 Gaming
● Intel Core i7-4790K
● Intel SSD 730 480GB | X-25M G2 160GB
● 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600MHz


----------



## electro2u

That's an awesome little build there telemaq. =)

@shadowjump another newcomer with what appears to be unrealistically low voltage settings for my idea of stability (or just a really really good chip). I'm jealous! =)


----------



## Shadowjump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> That's an awesome little build there telemaq. =)
> 
> @shadowjump another newcomer with what appears to be unrealistically low voltage settings for my idea of stability (or just a really really good chip). I'm jealous! =)


Hehe, been running many stress tests for some time now, waiting for the air to come out of the loop in the meantime and checking for leaks.

So far, I have left DA: Inquisition to run to check temps in general. Max temps 60C and rock stable


----------



## lolwot10

I got a new i5 4690k to replace my busted old Athlon processor a few days ago. I've left it at stock speed and voltage since I'm still using the Intel stock cooler. I ran OCCT, and on the first test, the results were fine. Temperatures maxed out at just below 70 degrees celsius after 15 minutes (this is fairly normal for the stock cooler, right?) and there were no errors. Today, I ran the test again (not really sure why) and it instantly failed with an error. Does OCCT ever produce false errors? I haven't had any crashes or other signs of instability, and the temperatures seem normal, so I'm wondering if this could just be an exception. It might be worth noting that I had Rivatuner statistics server and HWinfo 64 open at the time that I got the error and I'm not sure if they conflict with OCCT. Should I just disregard this result, or is OCCT pretty much infallible?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> ...
> 
> Use a thin short line on top of the IHS and then let the cooler force it to spread out when you put it back on. Less is better than more.
> 
> ...


Do you prefer the "line" method instead of the pea method, for these chips?
If so, how do you mean this line? Please, a picture to see the direction, position, etc?

Interested to know because I trust your opinion.









Thank you.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Do you prefer the "line" method instead of the pea method, for these chips?
> If so, how do you mean this line? Please, a picture to see the direction, position, etc?
> 
> Interested to know because I trust your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Same here, TIM application can be a pain


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Do you prefer the "line" method instead of the pea method, for these chips?
> If so, how do you mean this line? Please, a picture to see the direction, position, etc?
> 
> Interested to know because I trust your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Because the die is so long and thin, I think the line method does a better job of making sure the TIM is where it is needed, over the die.

I'm at work now and can't post a picture, but if you look at a picture of a delidding chip you can see how the die sits on the PCB. If the two notches on the PCB are the sides, the die runs from top to bottom. My technique is to put a thin line of paste, centered on the IHS, running top to bottom (like the die) that is about 1/3 the total length of the IHS. That way when it gets pressed out by the heatsink, it'll cover all the areas where the die is under the IHS.

I don't bother putting enough TIM on that it'll reach the corners of the IHS once it spreads out, I think that would make the middle have too much paste. If you are getting good heat transfer right over the die, the slightly worse transfer you would get at the corners (because there is no TIM there) isn't going to make any difference.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Because the die is so long and thin, I think the line method does a better job of making sure the TIM is where it is needed, over the die.
> 
> I'm at work now and can't post a picture, but if you look at a picture of a delidding chip you can see how the die sits on the PCB. If the two notches on the PCB are the sides, the die runs from top to bottom. My technique is to put a thin line of paste, centered on the IHS, running top to bottom (like the die) that is about 1/3 the total length of the IHS. That way when it gets pressed out by the heatsink, it'll cover all the areas where the die is under the IHS.
> 
> I don't bother putting enough TIM on that it'll reach the corners of the IHS once it spreads out, I think that would make the middle have too much paste. If you are getting good heat transfer right over the die, the slightly worse transfer you would get at the corners (because there is no TIM there) isn't going to make any difference.


Using a recent picture from @Obyboby -hope you don't mind







- is this how you mean it?



I have always been using the "pea" method but this time I don't mind trying the line method for a second time. I have used it once again, recently, without any significant temperature differences, on my system and ambient.

Today I am receiving my new motherboard, the ASUS Maximus Hero VII. I will install my system using my Noctua NH-U14S two fan setup, and their NT-H1 TIM, newly purchased tube, opened like a month ago. I will not install my AIO -see rig- yet. This will be a "temporary" - "testing" build to reassure everything works out fine.

Thanks


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Using a recent picture from @Obyboby -hope you don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - is this how you mean it?
> 
> 
> 
> I have always been using the "pea" method but this time I don't mind trying the line method for a second time. I have used it once again, recently, without any significant temperature differences, on my system and ambient.
> 
> Today I am receiving my new motherboard, the ASUS Maximus Hero VII. I will install my system using my Noctua NH-U14S two fan setup, and their NT-H1 TIM, newly purchased tube, opened like a month ago. I will not install my AIO -see rig- yet. This will be a "temporary" - "testing" build to reassure everything works out fine.
> 
> Thanks


no problems sir - I was going to do the same so thank you for anticipating me


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Using a recent picture from @Obyboby -hope you don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - is this how you mean it?


Yes, I usually make the line of TIM a little shorter than the red line you drew, but that's the right orientation.


----------



## Maxalici0us

Seeking a quick advice, i just received my 4790k 1 week ago and will be trying overclocking it.
I am not planning on doing so much over clocking just maybe 4.5 or 4.6 i will be happy with that, now my concern is also i am running corsair rams 16GB 2x8 at 2400 so would it all work or would my temps go up high and as far as i got so far that i need to disable all the power savings options before i start the overclocking process because it can mess up with my overclocking now one more thing i would like to know about so that means if i will be overclocking then i should set the turbo boost off and up the multiplier so the cpu will be set to 4.5 or 4.6 right so that means turbo boost has to be off and what about the K option at the bios shall i turn that off too.
Can you please advice on what else shall i switch off and shall i start with Vcore temp 1.2 for 4.6 @ 1.8 and keep going from there.

What about the ram as well, i heard it's best to set it manually.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxalici0us*
> 
> Seeking a quick advice, i just received my 4790k 1 week ago and will be trying overclocking it.
> I am not planning on doing so much over clocking just maybe 4.5 or 4.6 i will be happy with that, now my concern is also i am running corsair rams 16GB 2x8 at 2400 so would it all work or would my temps go up high and as far as i got so far that i need to disable all the power savings options before i start the overclocking process because it can mess up with my overclocking now one more thing i would like to know about so that means if i will be overclocking then i should set the turbo boost off and up the multiplier so the cpu will be set to 4.5 or 4.6 right so that means turbo boost has to be off and what about the K option at the bios shall i turn that off too.
> Can you please advice on what else shall i switch off and shall i start with Vcore temp 1.2 for 4.6 @ 1.8 and keep going from there.
> 
> What about the ram as well, i heard it's best to set it manually.


yes, setting the ram manually can avoid any extra settings the xmp profile might change on your mobo.

I always just set the timings/frequency/voltage on the ram..

You will need some trial and error for 4.6ghz. I suggest setting vcore to 1.25v, input voltage to 1.85v, cache to 40 at 1.150v and try booting 4.6ghz.

If you get into windows go ahead and stress test it. The prefered test is x264.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> The prefered test is x264.


I just downloaded this x264 test for comparison's sake. I'll be curious to see why everybody seems to be so enthusiastic about it and whether it's tougher than 27.9.

Setting Threads on 8 + Priority on high is the way to go?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Heya. Is that a copper shim? Your clu application looks fine but the ihs looks wacky and that Tim circle on the heat plate of the aio cooler looks strange too. Somethings going on there. What's with the copper shim? Is there Tim between the shim and the ihs? The problem is between the ihs and that aio. The heat is not being transferred there. You shouldn't need that copper shim at all. If you're going to use it, it needs Tim just like any other heat transfer material would, on both sides, and it's scratched all to hell. I'd lap that thing to a mirror finish of I was going to use it. But you're better off just removing it imo. Just screw the aio heat plate down tight on the ihs.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the lapped IHS, the scratches come from the process I used.. but it should be alright, I can't seem to be able to get rid of those! I can work it more and more but it will always be scratched like that.. I used fine sandpaper to finish it off (P 1200) but still it's "scratched". Don't have a higher sandpaper (I was pretty sure I had 2000 but I must be out of it) so I polished it and it looked fine to me.
> And yeah, too much PK-3, but even trying to reapply it and put less hasn't fixed the issue. IBT and LinX still get the cores to 90+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Way too much PK-3 between the IHS and cooler. Use a thin short line on top of the IHS and then let the cooler force it to spread out when you put it back on. Less is better than more.
> 
> The CLU looks fine.
> 
> Are you sure the H100 pump is running full speed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, glad that the CLU is fine at least.. Are we sure the die is making contact with the IHS? That's another thing I thought could have been causing the heat issues.
> 
> I'm kind of sure the pump is running at full speed, the monitoring softwares report 1500 RPM so I guess that's the maximum value. Is there any other way I can check that? The pump is connected to the CPU_FAN header on the motherboard, nothing in between.
> 
> Seriously, this delidding is driving me crazy..
> 
> So can we assume the issue is between the IHS and AIO? I'm so confused on how to apply the PK-3. I used to place a pea sized drop in the middle and just screw the cooler on the CPU, but this time it looks like it's not working. I tried warming up the PK-3 before applying it and it gets "softer" and easy to spread (well it really feels like it gets like that since I'm just placing a drop, not manually spreading it). But again, the temps are high.
> 
> What to do?
Click to expand...

that is not fine sandpaper that is why you have lines, should be fine, but hey you spoke about lines,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> That's the lapped IHS, the scratches come from the process I used.. but it should be alright, I can't seem to be able to get rid of those! I can work it more and more but it will always be scratched like that.. I used fine sandpaper to finish it off (P 1200) but still it's "scratched". Don't have a higher sandpaper (I was pretty sure I had 2000 but I must be out of it) so I polished it and it looked fine to me.
> And yeah, too much PK-3, but even trying to reapply it and put less hasn't fixed the issue. IBT and LinX still get the cores to 90+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
> 
> 
> 
> What process did you use to lap? Never done it myself but have read up on it a lot. Was your surface flat?
Click to expand...

glass and sandpaper to ensure a flat top, hardest part is making sure the cpu stays level


----------



## Maxalici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yes, setting the ram manually can avoid any extra settings the xmp profile might change on your mobo.
> 
> I always just set the timings/frequency/voltage on the ram..
> 
> You will need some trial and error for 4.6ghz. I suggest setting vcore to 1.25v, input voltage to 1.85v, cache to 40 at 1.150v and try booting 4.6ghz.
> 
> If you get into windows go ahead and stress test it. The prefered test is x264.


Noted, shall i try that with my rams set manually to 2400 11-13-13/31

And would it be recommended to turn off turbo boost or keep it on


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxalici0us*
> 
> Noted, shall i try that with my rams set manually to 2400 11-13-13/31
> 
> And would it be recommended to turn off turbo boost or keep it on


i leave it on as well as turn all cstates to on/c7 (not auto).


----------



## Sharchaster

New bench today, RAM set into 2133 Mhz (from 1333 Mhz at default)


----------



## Sharchaster

How to install the x264 benchmark? I'm a little bit confused where I must start to.

here's the folder on x264 zip (the version is 5.0.1, though)


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I just downloaded this x264 test for comparison's sake. I'll be curious to see why everybody seems to be so enthusiastic about it and whether it's tougher than 27.9.
> 
> Setting Threads on 8 + Priority on high is the way to go?


I ran the x264 a few months ago before and after delidding, when I was running prime 28.5, prime 27.9, prime 25.1, as well as some other encoders i could loop longer intervals. Prior to delidding I was having same issues as others, getting 98C on prime 28.5 runs, so was playing around with different stress tests. Earlier in this thread I posted vcore needed and power dissipated on various ones.

The x264 on first page only runs 8 passes then stops, so just a quick stability check to get you in the ballpark like running prime for 10 mins, but without heat issue, and for that it is useful, if you dont want to run prime (which is still more efficient on mine given same time interval).

Prime 28.5 and 27.9 took most vcore to pass on mine, encoding required little less vcore on mine (even with encoders running long intervals) but it was next best thing to running prime... aida64 was least useful running an hour at .08v less vcore than needed to run prime 28.5.

Be interesting to see what yours does. Just hard to compare the one downloaded since such a short test.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> How to install the x264 benchmark? I'm a little bit confused where I must start to.
> 
> here's the folder on x264 zip (the version is 5.0.1, though)


Go to http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=520&pgno=1#setup
install avisynth from the supplied link and also read sections initial setup and installing benchmark, then you will be good to go.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Go to http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=520&pgno=1#setup
> install avisynth from the supplied link and also read sections initial setup and installing benchmark, then you will be good to go.


Then how about this
Quote:


> Important - *If you are using an Intel Core i7 or Core i5 processor (or their Xeon brethren), please be sure to turn off Intel Turbo Mode in the BIOS for accurate results!* Similarly, if you are using an AMD processor that supports Turbo Core, please disable that as well. Otherwise, please inform us that your results are based on a CPU using Turbo Mode or Turbo Cache.


Where my i7 of course using the Intel Turbo Boost Technology....when I disable it on the BIOS, the multiplier will back into x40...Hell, I didn't even know how to change the multiplier on the BIOS...the menus on there made me confused.

I want to disable the Turbo Boost, and adjust the multiplier into x48 (like now)


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Then how about this
> Where my i7 of course using the Intel Turbo Boost Technology....when I disable it on the BIOS, the multiplier will back into x40...Hell, I didn't even know how to change the multiplier on the BIOS...the menus on there made me confused.
> 
> I want to disable the Turbo Boost, and adjust the multiplier into x48 (like now)


Turbo enabled is required to overclock, it is turbo that allows higher multis on these cpus. The instructions are telling you to run your cpu locked at a given mhz ie stock, to compare mhz to mhz across different cpu's. However, just like prime 95 is meant to look for prime numbers, and this benchmark can be used for comparing cpus, the goal here is stability, not running at stock.

One exception to disabling turbo in bios, is gigabyte board. When you disable turbo in GB bios, it permanently enables turbo... but locks all cores to same multi. Other motherboards are more straightforward, and you just keep turbo enabled, and lock all multis to same multi.

What that progam is really asking you to do is to lock all multis to same number, and that is done with turbo enabled. Only at stock, it can be accomplished by disabling turbo.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> How to install the x264 benchmark? I'm a little bit confused where I must start to.
> 
> here's the folder on x264 zip (the version is 5.0.1, though)


Don't use the actual benchmark program, use the version the was adapted for stability testing. It called x264 Stability Test v2 (or something similar) and you can find it in the first post of the Haswell Overclocking thread.

Someone also mirrored it here:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qjn1gddvet100wn/x264%20Stability%20Test%20V2.rar?dl=0


----------



## opt33

yeah, the V2 you can run as many loops as you want, double click on x264 stability test (64bit +/-log).

forceman, when you run what are you setting threads on 8 or 12 or 16? I was using 12 in past, just from what read on one post, dont know if it matters.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Don't use the actual benchmark program, use the version the was adapted for stability testing. It called x264 Stability Test v2 (or something similar) and you can find it in the first post of the Haswell Overclocking thread.
> 
> Someone also mirrored it here:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qjn1gddvet100wn/x264%20Stability%20Test%20V2.rar?dl=0


You're the man! +REP


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> yeah, the V2 you can run as many loops as you want, double click on x264 stability test (64bit +/-log).
> 
> forceman, when you run what are you setting threads on 8 or 12 or 16? I was using 12 in past, just from what read on one post, dont know if it matters.


I've always just used 8, I would think anything more than you have threads available would just cause problems. Keeping all 8 threads full sounds better to me than having 12 threads fighting for 8 spots.

I guess if someone was so inclined they could try different amounts and monitor the load to see how it compared. I think HWInfo let's you graph the CPU load.

Edit: I was wrong - see post below.


----------



## lolwot10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolwot10*
> 
> I got a new i5 4690k to replace my busted old Athlon processor a few days ago. I've left it at stock speed and voltage since I'm still using the Intel stock cooler. I ran OCCT, and on the first test, the results were fine. Temperatures maxed out at just below 70 degrees celsius after 15 minutes (this is fairly normal for the stock cooler, right?) and there were no errors. Today, I ran the test again (not really sure why) and it instantly failed with an error. Does OCCT ever produce false errors? I haven't had any crashes or other signs of instability, and the temperatures seem normal, so I'm wondering if this could just be an exception. It might be worth noting that I had Rivatuner statistics server and HWinfo 64 open at the time that I got the error and I'm not sure if they conflict with OCCT. Should I just disregard this result, or is OCCT pretty much infallible?


Any help with this? Just want to know if I should take the errors from OCCT seriously or if they could have been false positives.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I've always just used 8, I would think anything more than you have threads available would just cause problems. Keeping all 8 threads full sounds better to me than having 12 threads fighting for 8 spots.
> 
> I guess if someone was so inclined they could try different amounts and monitor the load to see how it compared. I think HWInfo let's you graph the CPU load.


Turns out that was a bad assessment on my part. 16 threads has a significant difference on total CPU load.



I started the 16 thread one a little late, which is why it starts at 100% and ends earlier, and I ran the 8 thread twice just to make sure it wasn't an anomaly.

Performance-wise, the 16 thread version has slightly higher FPS numbers, around 0.1 FPS.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Turns out that was a bad assessment on my part. 16 threads has a significant difference on total CPU load.
> 
> I started the 16 thread one a little late, which is why it starts at 100% and ends earlier, and I ran the 8 thread twice just to make sure it wasn't an anomaly.
> 
> Performance-wise, the 16 thread version has slightly higher FPS numbers, around 0.1 FPS.


This is neat to know! Thanks for the testing.


----------



## M3TAl

So my mobo has power for the CPU which consists of 8 pin + 4 pin. I only plugged the 8 pin in under the assumption that would be more than enough stable power for the CPU and thinking that extra 4 pin was for people on LN2. Only an 8 pin never held back my 8350 at 5.4 GHz and 1.7V+, now that's some wattage.

Does anyone think plugging that 4 pin in will help me bench at 5 GHz and beyond?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> So my mobo has power for the CPU which consists of 8 pin + 4 pin. I only plugged the 8 pin in under the assumption that would be more than enough stable power for the CPU and thinking that extra 4 pin was for people on LN2. Only an 8 pin never held back my 8350 at 5.4 GHz and 1.7V+, now that's some wattage.
> 
> Does anyone think plugging that 4 pin in will help me bench at 5 GHz and beyond?


Probably not, these chips aren't all that power hungry. On some boards that extra 4 pin connector is for the PCIe power anyway.


----------



## Darkhaze

My CPU was pulling that crap. Intel is overnighting me a new one (WHOA JUST GOT HERE LOL!) adv delivery..$25 but who cares, play chip lotto again







Can't do worse right.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Probably not, these chips aren't all that power hungry. On some boards that extra 4 pin connector is for the PCIe power anyway.


There's also a connector for that too, not using it of course. That's what I was thinking, these chips hardly pull any wattage so 8 pin should be more than enough. Plus I don't have to worry about my VRM going nuclear like on my AMD lol. The VRM on this board gets to maybe 45C after 2 hours of BF4/FC3 and that's likely due to the heat dump in the loop from the GPU at 1.3V.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Probably not, these chips aren't all that power hungry. On some boards that extra 4 pin connector is for the PCIe power anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> There's also a connector for that too, not using it of course. That's what I was thinking, these chips hardly pull any wattage so 8 pin should be more than enough. Plus I don't have to worry about my VRM going nuclear like on my AMD lol. The VRM on this board gets to maybe 45C after 2 hours of BF4/FC3 and that's likely due to the heat dump in the loop from the GPU at 1.3V.
Click to expand...

The extra 4 pin EPS connect or i assume you are talking about isnt even needed for heavy loads under Ln2.. The 8 pin will surfice in all situations.


----------



## M3TAl

So it's there for the epeen


----------



## aerotracks

This x264 test didn't seem to actually stress with the settings I used. Even though it was fed it with insufficient cache voltage, too much input and at least 10mV of VCore short (which I found about later using prime)... it just passed. Will report back with 16 threads as Forceman suggested









Difference in temperature actually was pretty minor between 30mins 1344k and 45mins of x264, even less so considering prime95 required running with +10mV VCore.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=x264_4800_1287p7ua0.png

http://abload.de/image.php?img=4800_1297_1344_2fgu8e.png


----------



## Maxalici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Turbo enabled is required to overclock, it is turbo that allows higher multis on these cpus. The instructions are telling you to run your cpu locked at a given mhz ie stock, to compare mhz to mhz across different cpu's. However, just like prime 95 is meant to look for prime numbers, and this benchmark can be used for comparing cpus, the goal here is stability, not running at stock.
> 
> One exception to disabling turbo in bios, is gigabyte board. When you disable turbo in GB bios, it permanently enables turbo... but locks all cores to same multi. Other motherboards are more straightforward, and you just keep turbo enabled, and lock all multis to same multi.
> 
> What that progam is really asking you to do is to lock all multis to same number, and that is done with turbo enabled. Only at stock, it can be accomplished by disabling turbo.


I need your help on that, i got the 4790k and my mobo is Z97X gaming 7 so that means that i can/should keep the turbo boost on and then i can up the core from 4.0 to 4.6 or w.e value i plan to OC or is it the opposite and i should turn off the turbo and up the core value to w.e value i plan to OC.

Also if i am planning to keep the 4.4 core ratio which is better way to go about it to keep the turbo boost on or disable it and increase the core ratio to 4.4

And can you advice me what is the default/optimized volts that i should set in bios if i will keep bios defaults but instead of having the volts on auto same like everything in bios i would rather to set some values manually to avoid any excess volt increase that can happen by the auto config so core volt should be 1.2 and 1.8 right and 88 is good too well what about the amps option it says 105 but when i set it to 105 it decrease all my cores to like 2.6 and when i set back to auto it goes back to 4.4 so i am guessing this value is not the correct one it should be something else not 105, i also put the multiplier to 100x instead of auto and set ram volt to 1.65
So please give me tips on which numbers should i punch in manually if i am planning to keep all optimized system defaults but just want to get my numbers fixed because when it is on auto and you try to stress test then sometimes the power required to run at the max full load will go above what is required which will result in more temperature and high temps which can be avoided.


----------



## Darkhaze

I used to have an OC bios profile for gaming, and a power saving one for just doing regular crap. Now we can to it with Intel's extreme tuning utility. Just switching profiles in the OS app. Why waste the power until you want your edge? I'm lazy, I can run 4.7 in adaptive maxing at 1.245 Vcore, sure 4.8 is fun but meh. BF4 runs like butter, maxes my 7970 1080 ultra and my CPU doesn't pass 60%, which is peak at some point. If I felt like a static Vcore and or speed i could set them and use less than .245, 4.6 runs at 1.2v, but then all the settings wouldn't drop when not needed. Mind you my cores are left unparked. Since I don't hafta reset to switch profiles, I just leave em like that lol.


----------



## Wirerat

I have always ran 8 threads on 4670k and 16 on 4770k/4790k.

Those were the suggested settings back in the haswell oc thread. Although i looked again and that info was not in the op. I just remember reading it in the thread.

Darkhaze, you do not have to run adative to have vcore to drop though. Manual with all cstates enabled (not auto) will drop your vcore.


----------



## electro2u

Weird. 4.9 just got here. It's a Malay...


----------



## aerotracks

Good!


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I have always ran 8 threads on 4670k and 16 on 4770k/4790k.
> 
> Those were the suggested settings back in the haswell oc thread. Although i looked again and that info was not in the op. I just remember reading it in the thread.
> 
> Darkhaze, you do not have to run adative to have vcore to drop though. Manual with all cstates enabled (not auto) will drop your vcore.


Oh cool, I never really liked that adaptive biz, altho I don't know what it is... what is it? lol

PlzPlz tell me how to run 16 threads on 4790k? How possible? Makey no sense to my intel bereft brain.

P.S. Cstates drop Vcore - and speeds wattage too? Wth is this adaptive that permeates my new CPU world?

Holy monkey crap, i forgot stay manual and turned it to auto, and enabled c-states and speedstep and left it 4.7Ghz, the bastard was trying to do 1.35v!

Have since set it to 1.245v static, much better sigh...







I'm just gonna keep OCCTing/gaming and testing .005v lower at 4.7 till it don't wanna work no more. Thanks







but..

** Vcore voltage isn't ,moving, it's "static" where I left it @1.245v... but the speed fluctuates, which is good (change that to stone for gaming yes?)

I'll wait for an answer(s) lol b4 screwing around more. but it sure is fun hehe


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> Oh cool, I never really liked that adaptive biz, altho I don't know what it is... what is it? lol
> 
> PlzPlz tell me how to run 16 threads on 4790k? How possible? Makey no sense to my intel bereft brain.
> 
> P.S. Cstates drop Vcore - and speeds wattage too? Wth is this adaptive that permeates my new CPU world?
> 
> Holy monkey crap, i forgot stay manual and turned it to auto, and enabled c-states and speedstep and left it 4.7Ghz, the bastard was trying to do 1.35v!
> 
> Have since set it to 1.245v static, much better sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just gonna keep OCCTing/gaming and testing .005v lower at 4.7 till it don't wanna work no more. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but..
> 
> ** Vcore voltage isn't ,moving, it's "static" where I left it @1.245v... but the speed fluctuates, which is good (change that to stone for gaming yes?)
> 
> I'll wait for an answer(s) lol b4 screwing around more. but it sure is fun hehe


the 16 threads thing is a setting in the strees test x264.

Not a setting that actually adds threads.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> the 16 threads thing is a setting in the strees test x264.
> 
> Not a setting that actually adds threads.


What can I say, I dared to hope that the i7 DC had some potential... stupid stupid stoopid lol
So how come the core stays where it is on manual even with Cstates enabled? or does it, CPU-Z says it does, AI suite is wholly unreliable, fluctuating all the way down to 0.000v up to 1.26. Open HW monitor doesn't even show me voltages on this system that i can attrib to anything (version problem? i think i used the same one from my last system, maybe)... sigh, i googled for a good voltage monitor; searched just two words: true vcore ...
Every result was related to no one being able to properly read i7. Any thoughts?


----------



## Forceman

CPU-Z doesn't read Vcore, it reads VID and that doesn't always change. Use HWInfo to get real Vcore readings - should be down lower in the list of sensors, not right under the CPU portion.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> AI suite is wholly unreliable, fluctuating all the way down to 0.000v up to 1.26.


You see it fluctuating in AI Suite because it actually does


----------



## Darkhaze

I spent a good few min before I saw the sensors button.. duh. I think it;s vcore's 0 - 3, seem like they have the right maximum voltage, and there r four cores lol. I'll drop the static vcore to 1.2 and check just to b sure, but thanks man. Altho some are dropping to zero on occasion, and vcore0 has gone as low as 0.160v. I think that's what I'm lookin for with cpu fan speeds right underneath and thats the bottom of that section down in the depths. I'll check to be sure, thanks!

P.S. vcores 0,1 and 2 are hitting 1.264v, unlike 3 which maxes at 1.248 (I set 1.245), and 3 is not grouped with the other vcores, but a bunch of slots above. Normal?
Also better to install or is portable good enuff?


----------



## Darkhaze

I'm sure, but AI suite is whack, it shows temps 20c below actual at load, if you like your computer don't try to overclock from in there, intel XTU is the ticket i found as AI suite was telling me my Vcore was 1.3v at stock. So I called intel, XTU (Intel(R) Extreme Tuning Utility) is actually baddass u should check it out.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> CPU-Z doesn't read Vcore, it reads VID and that doesn't always change. Use HWInfo to get real Vcore readings - should be down lower in the list of sensors, not right under the CPU portion.


If you update cpuz to latest it shows actual vcore, or at least same as what hwinfo shows for vcore.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> If you update cpuz to latest it shows actual vcore, or at least same as what hwinfo shows for vcore.


I've got the latest - the numbers match (1.71.1) and it's the customized ROG version for my board, but I'm guessing that's just a color scheme/skin.


----------



## electro2u

Yup this 4.9Ghz chip is totally legit 
Pretty awesome.

Anyone want to buy a delidded 4.7Ghz DC? XD


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Yup this 4.9Ghz chip is totally legit
> Pretty awesome.
> 
> Anyone want to buy a delidded 4.7Ghz DC? XD


Dude.. 4.9? start talking, voltages, temps etc - spill bro


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> CPU-Z doesn't read Vcore, it reads VID and that doesn't always change. Use HWInfo to get real Vcore readings - should be down lower in the list of sensors, not right under the CPU portion.


The 2nd post after yours was meant for you, I don't know if I hit reply or just typed one. Anywhoo Nice Call! check that post for me to see if i'm on the money, speaking of which, i dropped to stock and those vcore sensors read like they should, Thanks bro, nice reco +1









P.S. WTH i had to drop a third - maybe more like half (weighted) of my security for the site to allow me to add rep???


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> Dude.. 4.9? start talking, voltages, temps etc - spill bro


Heh. Bought it from Silicon Lottery!

Have it at
49x all cores, 45x Cache
1.325vCore
1.255vCache
1.925 vCCIN
RAM 2400Mhz 10-12-12-31-2

Haven't delidded it yet, but I will later today. It runs XTU benchmark fine but it gets up to the 90s on air. Will put it under water soon.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> Dude.. 4.9? start talking, voltages, temps etc - spill bro


Im curious as well.. because im at [email protected] 1.25v

i want to squeeze out a little more performance without going crazy on the voltage


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> If you update cpuz to latest it shows actual vcore, or at least same as what hwinfo shows for vcore.


Doesn't for me, still shows 1.238V all the time.


----------



## Maxalici0us

Guys need your help,
I am not planning on doing any OC to my processor, temps are fine everything is good but i just would like to know what temps shall i use if i plan to keep it at default settings.
Every option in bios is set to default but instead i just would like to have some fix voltage just to avoid any unnecessary increase in temps due to excessive voltage because of the auto settings.

So what is the right temps to use is it 1.2 for the Vcore and 1.8 also o set the watts to 88 and multiplier to 100 what else shall i config.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxalici0us*
> 
> Guys need your help,
> I am not planning on doing any OC to my processor, temps are fine everything is good but i just would like to know what temps shall i use if i plan to keep it at default settings.
> Every option in bios is set to default but instead i just would like to have some fix voltage just to avoid any unnecessary increase in temps due to excessive voltage because of the auto settings.
> 
> So what is the right temps to use is it 1.2 for the Vcore and 1.8 also o set the watts to 88 and multiplier to 100 what else shall i config.


Depending on your motherboard, if you turn manual voltage off and leave everything at auto, it should use the stock voltage tables for your processor.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Doesn't for me, still shows 1.238V all the time.


It's just on some MSI boards that CPU-z shows the reading of the VCore sensor. On those boards, you have to use the Gigabyte OC version oc CPU-z to get the VID reading.


----------



## Darkhaze

My auto puts my cpu-z core reading at 1.264, outrageous. I cap it at 1.2v, nuts to that. I can push 4.7 at 1.4, haven't had the time to try lower yet (it's all new to me) I actually just RMA's a chip that was doing 1.3v on auto! it would also do 4.7 stable on auto so go figure.

I found the best was 1.2v max (haven't tried dropping it yet), speedstep on, Cstates enabled. Perfect solid fast, stable and energy efficient.
I can't even find anything that would gain noticeable performance from upping it to 4.7 or 4.8, my most demanding games at ultra 1080p multiplyer use 70% of max CPU (at stock default) and my 7970 is running at 100%. CPU usage only goes down from there, unless stress testing, but I'm done with those, I want someone out there to give me a game that it would help to overclock for.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> I want someone out there to give me a game that it would help to overclock for.


Battlefield 4 maybe?


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Battlefield 4 maybe?


Lol that's what I play, 7970 at 100%, CPU 70 or less 4.6 OC took it down to 60%.

And that game is poorly programmed, uses way more CPU/GPU than it should, but I unparked my cores and I''ve left them there (20fps bump no lie), maybe I should park them again and see the numbers. Meh maybe, I'll just wait for future games and a need for a second GPU, which I want, but have no way to benefit from unless I buy a 144hz screen before the future games. Spent all money on this upgrade. I think I'll have enough when a game comes out that needs a second or a newer GPU LOL. And then I can warrant overclocking, delidding and having all kinds of fun. I totally didn't need the noctua D15 cooler, but it's good futureproofing. I was gonna use my old cooler on this, but couldn't find the intel brackets, I think I know where they are, didn't remember til after I bought the D15. Use it in 3rd computer anyway, got most of the parts..


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Heh. Bought it from Silicon Lottery!
> 
> Have it at
> 49x all cores, 45x Cache
> 1.325vCore
> 1.255vCache
> 1.925 vCCIN
> RAM 2400Mhz 10-12-12-31-2
> 
> Haven't delidded it yet, but I will later today. It runs XTU benchmark fine but it gets up to the 90s on air. Will put it under water soon.


I Also just purchased a 4.9GHz chip from Silicon Lottery. Can't wait for it to arrive. So far my experience has been great. Awesome service an great people to talk to


----------



## Maxalici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> This x264 test didn't seem to actually stress with the settings I used. Even though it was fed it with insufficient cache voltage, too much input and at least 10mV of VCore short (which I found about later using prime)... it just passed. Will report back with 16 threads as Forceman suggested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Difference in temperature actually was pretty minor between 30mins 1344k and 45mins of x264, even less so considering prime95 required running with +10mV VCore.
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=x264_4800_1287p7ua0.png
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=4800_1297_1344_2fgu8e.png


Ok very good job but i noticed your ram frequency is 1333 which is why you can get this good stable temps right?

I tried to test mine at 4.6 but it seems to be that temps increase after a while because i have my rams set to 2400 11-13-13-31 so what is the issue here, and when i set the rams to 1333 just bios defaults Temps were down and i had no problems at all so if this is the case and i should lower my rams frequency to test system stability for the cores and it turn up to be fine and i am getting good temps then what happen when i set rams frequency to the desired settings and process my daily work that might cause instability issues or even higher temps so i am just cheating my self.
If you are stress testing then you should stress test the whole system not just the cores because you can get them stable but when you run the rig all together under hard work then you will get different reading i am sure.

Someone correct me here if i am wrong.

I have test my rig as below

4.6 at vcore 1.25 and input at 1.85, multiplier set 100 and watt 88, rest of bios settings set to auto.

X.m.p profile on, Rams corsair vengeance 2x8 GB at 2400 11-13-13-31 at 1.65

Now when i test that temps keep rising till 65 and 70 after couple of minutes then they keep at that range for a while but then again they go rising above that, my cooling is H100i with stock thermal that came with it and i got 5 fans set to intake 2 front 140 and 2 bot 120 and 1 rear 140 as for the H100i i set at exhaust.

Now i am not sure about bios settings since i got all set at auto so please share me any recommendations you got.

My mobo is the great one and only Z97X Gaming 7

Yours truly, your biggest fan Max.

Keep your heads up and temps low.

Peace yo


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxalici0us*
> 
> Ok very good job but i noticed your ram frequency is 1333 which is why you can get this good stable temps right?
> 
> I tried to test mine at 4.6 but it seems to be that temps increase after a while because i have my rams set to 2400 11-13-13-31 so what is the issue here, and when i set the rams to 1333 just bios defaults Temps were down and i had no problems at all so if this is the case and i should lower my rams frequency to test system stability for the cores and it turn up to be fine and i am getting good temps then what happen when i set rams frequency to the desired settings and process my daily work that might cause instability issues or even higher temps so i am just cheating my self.
> If you are stress testing then you should stress test the whole system not just the cores because you can get them stable but when you run the rig all together under hard work then you will get different reading i am sure.
> 
> Someone correct me here if i am wrong.


Actually, you are wrong. I'm not cheating myself









1. Ram frequency 1333 in CPU-z window = DDR3 2666. It's actually double of what you think it is.
2. I'm using manual secondary/tertiary timings. Falling back to XMP (while still retaining a memory clock of 2666) lowers my temperatures by about 10C. XMP is slower, less efficient, and consequently produces less heat.

What you are right about: Stressing the whole system is a good thing. Don't forget to raise uncore as well, 300MHz behind cores has been best for stability in my experience.

There's not all that much to do to overclock. Choose Override voltage mode, enable C-States.. and you're good to go. VTT/SA you need to set according to your memory settings. VCore, Input voltage, Cache voltage is all you need to get going.


----------



## electro2u

<3 Aerotracks. One of the top overclockers on this thread

To be fair to Maxalicious, he was totally nice about it, he didn't assume he was right and that's very tricky the cpuz RAM double speed thing.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Ok so according to evga they don't give advanced rma's to second hand buyers. when did this start? also supposedly today their warehouses closed till jan 5th. this literally hurt.


----------



## superV

no trace of IOWA ?
really curious bout stock vid


----------



## Sharchaster

new bench today, 4.8 Core, 4.5 Uncore (cache), RAM 2133 Mhz @10-11-10-27 1T


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> I Also just purchased a 4.9GHz chip from Silicon Lottery. Can't wait for it to arrive. So far my experience has been great. Awesome service an great people to talk to


What is this "purchased from silicon lottery" and why have I never heard of it? Google is useless, shocker.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> What is this "purchased from silicon lottery" and why have I never heard of it? Google is useless, shocker.


http://siliconlottery.com/

They sell binned Devil's Canyon processors.
4690k's and 4790k's. At one point they actually had a 5.1Ghz chip up for sale, now the 4.7-4.9Ghz is what they have available.
Mine is just what they said it would be.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> What is this "purchased from silicon lottery" and why have I never heard of it? Google is useless, shocker.


Here you go

http://siliconlottery.com/

it''s like newegg, but only sell the "binned" processors....the more GHz, and less voltage you get, the more $$$ you pay, lol


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> http://siliconlottery.com/
> 
> it''s like newegg, but only sell the "binned" processors....the more GHz, and less voltage you get, the more $$$ you pay, lol


That is quite awesome. Apparently, the guy running it doesn't even make profit from it because of the worse chips being sold for a loss as used, really nice of him to do this anyway.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> snip


Good job, man! Care to do a couple scaling runs? (e.g. running the XTU bench at 4500, 4700, 4800 with appropriate VCore)


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

I was in the market for a 4790K an about to head up to a local Microcenter. Learned of them last week I think they are relatively new. My chip should arrive in a few days. The goal is for the community to be able to reliably get good chips without having to play the lottery- at a reasonable cost. Since I had some extra cash at the time figure I'd give it a shot. Bought a 4.9 at 1.3v chip. They informed me it passed cinebench at 5GHz with 1.375v. Hoping maybe a delid will make it XTU stable.


----------



## Darkhaze

Freakin cool, I wish I knew, I just payed $300 CAD for an i7, then $25 USD for an overnight RMA. I would totally use this in future, but I''m glad I didn't for the i7 DC, it's overclocks are not impressive, I got a good black friday price... + RMA shipping, but this chip does 4.6 at 1.2v and 4.7 under 1.24v (haven't really tested, 3 weeks old, just got RMA thursday). Next chip with potential (I'm not just gonna assume this time lol), silicon lottery here I come!

BTW what are his shipping rates like? Nm i checked $20 to me. Ya I'd pay to dodge the lottery when the CPU wall comes down (5Ghz-ish)

I also think the store by my house tested and cherry picked the good chips, packaging was funny. I'm goin after them for the $25 on principle cuz the chip was still under their 30 day warranty (which they do their best not to honour)


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Good job, man! Care to do a couple scaling runs? (e.g. running the XTU bench at 4500, 4700, 4800 with appropriate VCore)


Neat idea hadn't picked up on why you were doing that!


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> http://siliconlottery.com/
> 
> They sell binned Devil's Canyon processors.
> 4690k's and 4790k's. At one point they actually had a 5.1Ghz chip up for sale, now the 4.7-4.9Ghz is what they have available.
> Mine is just what they said it would be.


Did you get it delidded? It might do 5GHz around 1.4-1.425V if you can handle the temps.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Did you get it delidded? It might do 5GHz around 1.4-1.425V if you can handle the temps.


I did yep =) The cooler I'm using (single fan Lepa black tower) is super quiet and not particularly good at handling high wattage.
Need to get it under water and I think I'm happy with 4.9Ghz. Slightly amazed, to be honest. These chips are so stout. I was completely astounded that Intel went to 4.4 stock.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> That is quite awesome. Apparently, the guy running it doesn't even make profit from it because of the worse chips being sold for a loss as used, really nice of him to do this anyway.


If you are buying at Microcenter you can sell used chips for more than new. *wink*


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If you are buying at Microcenter you can sell used chips for more than new. *wink*


If you can find a way around Microcenter's 1 per customer limit- let me know.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> If you can find a way around Microcenter's 1 per customer limit- let me know.


go there everday with friends







j/k


----------



## TheMiracle

I just did a benchmark with the Intel utility and my score is way lower than your.



I have a [email protected],7ghz with 1.27 vcore.

I am also not getting the max temp and frequency.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> I was in the market for a 4790K an about to head up to a local Microcenter. Learned of them last week I think they are relatively new. My chip should arrive in a few days. The goal is for the community to be able to reliably get good chips without having to play the lottery- at a reasonable cost. Since I had some extra cash at the time figure I'd give it a shot. Bought a 4.9 at 1.3v chip. They informed me it passed cinebench at 5GHz with 1.375v. Hoping maybe a delid will make it XTU stable.


Microcenter isn't that new, may be new to your area though. The thing with Microcenter is the amazing CPU and mobo combo prices, in store only.

I'm dumb. You're probably talking about silicon lottery lol.


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> If you can find a way around Microcenter's 1 per customer limit- let me know.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Microcenter isn't that new, may be new to your area though. The thing with Microcenter is the amazing CPU and mobo combo prices, in store only.
> 
> I'm dumb. You're probably talking about silicon lottery lol.


Yes I was


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Okay, I give up on trying to figure this all out myself when I am sure someone here can put me in line much quicker (and help to save the massive headache I have given myself).

I have a new 4790K I am trying to overclock, what are good starting points for the following?

Clock speed (I was thinking to start at 4.4ghz)
CPU Core Voltage
DRAM Voltage

Is there anything else I should be tweaking manually as well?

I am cooling with a H105.

Thank you greatly, in advance, to anyone who is willing to help. I've tried a few tests on Prime95 and I keep getting "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was...."


----------



## Mclock

first post new forum

and new to oc but I use google, different answers, opinions and noise on the web makes me uncertain.

my 4790k is running 4800mhz 1.285v /4900mhz 1.301v and 4700mhz cache 1.288v.

is this safe? 24/7 realy like the frequencies. makes big difference in wot.

2400mhz ram xmp..

and what causes cpu degradation?

thx


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mclock*
> 
> first post new forum
> 
> and new to oc but I use google, different answers, opinions and noise on the web makes me uncertain.
> 
> my 4790k is running 4800mhz 1.285v /4900mhz 1.301v and 4700mhz cache 1.288v.
> 
> is this safe? 24/7 realy like the frequencies. makes big difference in wot.
> 
> 2400mhz ram xmp..
> 
> and what causes cpu degradation?
> 
> thx


There are varying opinions with what is a safe voltage for Haswells. For me 1.3 is fine for everyday use as long as your temps are safe. If you plan on not upgrading for more than 3 years then 1.25 will limit any degradation. Circuit degradation is when the gates in the transistors start leaking more voltage so at higher frequencies the voltage differential between on/off(0 or 1)is smaller and can cause errors. Higher voltages will cause the gates to wear out quicker.


----------



## Sharchaster

new bench today, 2133 Mhz of RAM, 4.8 GHz core, 4.5 GHz Uncore (cache), command rate 1T


----------



## ice445

Just joined the club. Microcenter bundle with a MSI Z97 Gaming 5. Time to learn how to clock these bad boys. Coming from a 3570K, so this should be fun.


----------



## Maxalici0us

I honestly found mine performing very good at ambient room temp 20, all my cores are at 20 to 25 this is at desktop just having some applications running.

Now while gaming they go up to 30 or 35 and max was 45

I guess i am good ?

I got all bios config on Auto and it seems to manage it fine except xmp profile is on 2x8 GB @ 2400 11-13-13-31

Tried to stress test using occt, aid64 and intel xtu temp max at stress was 60

My cooling system is H100i stock fans for processor cooling running as exhaust and 5 AF corsair led fans quite edition 2x120 n' 3x140 all as intake.

So i guess i am good here no need for overclocking really and messing up the harmony of my rig.

My advice to you all if you don't need to OC your processor then don't just do it for the heck of it or just cos ur processor can take it then it is not worth it, slightly OC is ok but don't push it to the max if you plan to keep ur processor for a long time.

Peace and love to you all.


----------



## nikolapuhiera

i need help choosing best cooler 4 devil canyon build, would hydro series or some air cooler cut it or do i need custom wc with bigger/more radiators, thanks


----------



## IOWA

Try xtu...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikolapuhiera*
> 
> i need help choosing best cooler 4 devil canyon build, would hydro series or some air cooler cut it or do i need custom wc with bigger/more radiators, thanks


For me best one is Corsair H110 with good high pressure\volume fans like new Noctua's 3000rpm controlled by a strong rheobus.


----------



## nikolapuhiera

thanks 4 replay , whats your max temps with that setup and what cpu 4970k or 4690k

i just googled Noctua NF-A14 3000rpm these fans are beasts


----------



## Maxalici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Try xtu...
> For me best one is Corsair H110 with good high pressure\volume fans like new Noctua's 3000rpm controlled by a strong rheobus.


I would advise you to get the H100i and keep the stock fans they are really good with static 4.0 which i couldn't find at any corsair sp fan, and no need to add 2 more fans the 2 that comes with it is more than enough.

I use mine as exhaust but i got 5 fans as intake and i got good ambient so i don't have any hot heat in the case at all, the air that is coming from the top from the h100i is cold as winter.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikolapuhiera*
> 
> i need help choosing best cooler 4 devil canyon build, would hydro series or some air cooler cut it or do i need custom wc with bigger/more radiators, thanks


Corsair H110 or Kraken X61....I own the H100i and they are not good but not bad, too....if you have a good ambient temperature, then maybe H100 is sufficient for you...but I suggest get those two cooler I recommend.


----------



## nikolapuhiera

thank you, seems like good cooler and push pull dont work well on any rad i tested i agree only waste. What temps you get with that cooler in prime at stock or oc

iv got same as room temps C with amd cpu at 1.4125 now while idle it never go above 50C while prime at that voltage but that is with 2x360 rads and i know they are much cooler cpus than i7 but i want to make smaller new build and i will have place in case for only one 120-140 + one 240-280 rad and it would be best to go with only one 240-280 like you sugested what im interested what is the best perfoming cooler of that size for i7 4790k i cant find any tests online, in my country i can get only corsair, antec, enermax, and coolermaster water coolers, thanks


----------



## Accursed Entity

What's the average gain of FPS users are getting by overclocking the i7 4790k say to 4.5ghz? I have mine in stock, since I've read that supposedly is not that big of an increase.


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> What's the average gain of FPS users are getting by overclocking the i7 4790k say to 4.5ghz? I have mine in stock, since I've read that supposedly is not that big of an increase.


From 10% to 1% (1080p-single gpu) depending on game, monitor resolution and PC setup.

For the noctua fans I meant: put the 140mm corsair fans away and use only push OR pull configuration with 2 super noctua 3000rpm fans, very quiet at low speeds and tornados at max speed for benchmark! Put the system out of the window and let the system cool down to a nice winter cold ambient temperature and then bench!









Jokes aside, h110 is the most used AIO and its performance are as good as a low budget custom loop, and you can vary the mount pressure if U delid your chip.

Another thing, if someone wants good chips for overclock like the one selected at the online shop silicon lottery why not just ask in specialized threads like this one? For example a 5ghz 1.35V 4790k is not worth a penny more than what i can hand out on amazon, and a 1,3 is acceptable but not great.

A lot of you guys have good chips but you do not even try to reach such high frequency and if U need help just ask... overclock a 4790k to 4.4GHz is something that anyone can reach because the processor boost to [email protected], i do not know if u can call it an actual overclock! (this is a provocation)


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Good job, man! Care to do a couple scaling runs? (e.g. running the XTU bench at 4500, 4700, 4800 with appropriate VCore)


After taking a closer look at the scaling benches from XTU, I've decided I'm happy with 4.8Ghz. I would run higher full time but it seems to me 4.9 isn't really completely stable or the scaling to 4.9Ghz would have been better. If I can run with a lot less heat on the chip I may revisit 4.9Ghz.


----------



## nikolapuhiera

@iowa, i know i was agreing with other guy about h100i that push pull is not needed. I ordered h110 and would replace fans with noctuas but have to wait for them for 2 weeks i can find them only on ebay from UK.
thanks


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> From 10% to 1% (1080p-single gpu) depending on game, monitor resolution and PC setup.
> 
> For the noctua fans I meant: put the 140mm corsair fans away and use only push OR pull configuration with 2 super noctua 3000rpm fans, very quiet at low speeds and tornados at max speed for benchmark! Put the system out of the window and let the system cool down to a nice winter cold ambient temperature and then bench!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jokes aside, h110 is the most used AIO and its performance are as good as a low budget custom loop, and you can vary the mount pressure if U delid your chip.
> 
> Another thing, if someone wants good chips for overclock like the one selected at the online shop silicon lottery why not just ask in specialized threads like this one? For example a 5ghz 1.35V 4790k is not worth a penny more than what i can hand out on amazon, and a 1,3 is acceptable but not great.
> 
> A lot of you guys have good chips but you do not even try to reach such high frequency and if U need help just ask... overclock a 4790k to 4.4GHz is something that anyone can reach because the processor boost to [email protected], i do not know if u can call it an actual overclock! (this is a provocation)


whats ur stock bios vid ?


----------



## Darkhaze

Dude, I went out and spent a 100 bux on a D15, before I checked and realized i7 DC has very little overclocking headroom. Most get go from 4.4 to 4.7 cuz 4.8 isn't worth the additional power. I don't even bother with 4.7, the chip is good enough for everything I've done at 4.4 - and I love to overclock, but these things are like fat kids on bikes, u can get them a bit faster, but rarely anything to write home about, unless U lucked out with an awesome chip. Doesn't happen to many...

Now my room is cold







Tower used to warm the room.

If your brave/experienced delid it. Then you could probably cool it with an evo212 lol

Honestly, you *could* probably cool this thing with an evo 212 or wtvr it's called. @4.7 my cpu still doesn't touch 60c, altho that is under the d15.

All I'm sayin is, if you want baddass, wait for (or get it if u can) the swiftech h220-x, for future proofing, the 4790k doesn't need it. It's just kewl. And the best there is short of nitrogen etc lol

**If your temps or volts are too high on CPU, intel will replace it. I got an overnight CPU RMA a few days ago. I was getting 1.3v at stock. no bueno.


----------



## electro2u

It's whatever people make of it. Intel did something unprecedented by giving the DC i7 a very high stock turbo frequency. Thus they are essentially already overclocking the processor for you. The "headroom" is irrelevant as much of the total OC is already dialed in at stock. Anything on top is still icing on the cake and this is overclock.net not boring.net.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> After taking a closer look at the scaling benches from XTU, I've decided I'm happy with 4.8Ghz. I would run higher full time but it seems to me 4.9 isn't really completely stable or the scaling to 4.9Ghz would have been better. If I can run with a lot less heat on the chip I may revisit 4.9Ghz.


Yeah for me going above 4.8 is for benching use only









Passed 90mins custom at 4800/4500/2666 with the X-Batch last night, this guy would really profit from a delid:
http://abload.de/image.php?img=quickshot_08mxqwp.jpg


----------



## Darkhaze

I'm just tryin to tell the guy to check his chip before he decides to buy an expensive cooler he won't need, unless he plans to reuse it on a CPU that could use it. Or because it's kewl. Y do u think I kept my noctua lol. It's kewl, and is so close to my GPU it actually cools that too! I custom config'd it, now RAM clearance isn't an issue. kewl. Not necessary. You want aquick beast, grab an x61 an don't look back. You want super kewl and super cool, swiftech H220-x.
Do you need either for Devil's Canyon : NO.

Ur better off deliding it if you're serious about cooling and pushing this thing to the edge. Then a top notch cooler could be justified.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Okay, I give up on trying to figure this all out myself when I am sure someone here can put me in line much quicker (and help to save the massive headache I have given myself).
> 
> I have a new 4790K I am trying to overclock, what are good starting points for the following?
> 
> Clock speed (I was thinking to start at 4.4ghz)
> CPU Core Voltage
> DRAM Voltage
> 
> Is there anything else I should be tweaking manually as well?
> 
> I am cooling with a H105.
> 
> Thank you greatly, in advance, to anyone who is willing to help. I've tried a few tests on Prime95 and I keep getting "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was...."


DON'T USE PRIME95. Very bad for these chips, start with OCCT and go from there. Intel(R) Extreme Tuning Utility is pretty good, surprised me first time actually.


----------



## aerotracks

Prime95 works great, it's not bad...

See #11879.


----------



## Darkhaze

I've read in a dozen places or more that prime95 overheats the hell out of these chips, never tried myself. But All those ppl gotta be talking about something, so it could very well be that dude's problem, we'll know when he tries OCCT.


----------



## aerotracks

Sounds like a solid piece of advice then


----------



## Darkhaze




----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> What's the average gain of FPS users are getting by overclocking the i7 4790k say to 4.5ghz? I have mine in stock, since I've read that supposedly is not that big of an increase.


Ya man, not much impressive increase. Alot of games (BF4,BF3,Cyrsis3,PS2) get unreal fps gains from core unparking (google it, first result). Blows overclocking away, and you can still OC on top of unparking! I get +20fps BF4 ultra 1080p, 64 player (avg 90 fps). and those awful momentary dips never go lower than 58.

Works on i7 and AMD, most i5's no boost.


----------



## opt33

OCCT uses custom prime 95 runs so essentially still running prime 95, just uses earlier version logic.

prime 28.5 is only version that needs a delid to run on higher clocks, or on stock clocks if on air. Prime 27.9 is 10C cooler, it is version I used, like aerotracks prior to delid. After delid then just used 28.5.

On my 4.7ghz 1.29v

prime 28.5 blend (during small ffts) 175W package power, temps 75C (large ffts 20C cooler)
prime 27.9 blend (during small ffts) 145W package power, temps 66C
prime 25.1 blend (during small ffts) 124W package power, temps 58C

OCCT 4.1, cpu testing, 133W package power, temps 61C.

If not delidded, you can add about 22C to those temps for comparison at 4.7ghz 1.29v, or about 10-12C at stock 4.4 with 1.22v.

Inhartwetrust got a rounding error, never seen that except on unstable ram, all I ever see on too low vcore is bsods on mine.


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> whats ur stock bios vid ?


The moment I can check is the moment I will tell you and all other people in this forum, stop asking about it!
Do you want under load or idle? With or without energy saving?


----------



## LostParticle

Hello

Anyone with experience on ASUS motherboards, or any other who could help, please read this post and tell your advice.

@Wirerat, I'd appreciate your opinion!

Thank you.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> ...
> 
> OCCT 4.1, cpu testing, 133W package power, temps 61C.
> 
> ...


Was that with AVX enabled? (box ticked)

Thanks for your other observations. I will start using Prime95 again, most probably v.28.5 with those two commands that disable FMA3 and AVX command sets, when added on the local.txt file.

Your opinion?

Thank you.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Was that with AVX enabled? (box ticked)
> 
> Thanks for your other observations. I will start using Prime95 again, most probably v.28.5 with those two commands that disable FMA3 and AVX command sets, when added on the local.txt file.
> 
> Your opinion?
> 
> Thank you.


CPUcct tab (which runs prime logic) doesnt have an avx box.
CPU:Linpack tab has the avx box (runs linpack libraries, not prime logic). Without box checked it is 118W and 56C temps, with avx box checked it is 150W, 69C temps.

I havent tried running prime 28.5 with fma3 and avx disabled. 28.5 main changes from 27.9 were added fma3 support and avx enhancements, quote from mersenne prime 95 site regarding avx enhancements of 28.5: "All new test torture test data for AVX CPUs. The new data runs more iterations, thus more time is spent torturing the CPU rather than initializing the FFT routines." So I just ran 27.9 before delidding.

EDIT: Just ran 28.5 with fma/avx disabled, and was 125W and 58C temps...basically it is just like running prime version 25 or 26 (prior to avx and fma).


----------



## emsj86

I'm new to intel and have the 4790k. I overclocked and ran aida64 and intel burn passing both at max 79 with 1.29 Volta. My question is what is normal round about temps for 4.8 oc. My idle goes to. 30 lowest (70 amp temp) and max for bf is 65, and intel but test reaches 79. Max load. What should I be seeing. I have a custom loop two rads. 360 and 240 fans set at 1600 for max load. Also I do t have adaptive on which might be why my idle doesn't go lower


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I havent tried running prime 28.5 with fma3 and avx disabled. 28.5 main changes from 27.9 were added fma3 support and avx enhancements, quote from mersenne prime 95 site regarding avx enhancements of 28.5: "All new test torture test data for AVX CPUs. The new data runs more iterations, thus more time is spent torturing the CPU rather than initializing the FFT routines." So I just ran 27.9 before delidding.


I've run 28.5 with FMA3 disabled. It has new AVX stressors, but I could not spot a difference in VCore required compared to 27.9 running 2x15min 1344k each.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I've run 28.5 with FMA3 disabled. It has new AVX stressors, but I could not spot a difference in VCore required compared to 27.9 running 2x15min 1344k each.


interesting...I just ran 28.5 with fma3 only disabled, then ran 27.9 again. wattage and temps were identical, both 145W. looks like it is really just fma support of 28.5 that causes high temps.


----------



## LostParticle

When talking about v.27.9 are you all referring to v.27.9 build 1? Is this the only build or there is some other, too?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I'm new to intel and have the 4790k. I overclocked and ran aida64 and intel burn passing both at max 79 with 1.29 Volta. My question is what is normal round about temps for 4.8 oc. My idle goes to. 30 lowest (70 amp temp) and max for bf is 65, and intel but test reaches 79. Max load. What should I be seeing. I have a custom loop two rads. 360 and 240 fans set at 1600 for max load. Also I do t have adaptive on which might be why my idle doesn't go lower


That sounds about right. I have similar specs and temps.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> interesting...I just ran 28.5 with fma3 only disabled, then ran 27.9 again. wattage and temps were identical, both 145W. looks like it is really just fma support of 28.5 that causes high temps.


Yup. No game uses FMA3, so what for?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Yup. No game uses FMA3, so what for?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Yup. No game uses FMA3, so what for?


yep, I agree, in fact nothing but some intel compilers use it as far as I am aware, chance of running in to it is zero. Not to mention, the difference to be both 12+hrs stable is miniscule if there.

summarized all the power maxes/temps just short run of each:

linx (latest linpack library)..........183W package power, temps 78c
prime 28.5 small 8ffts on die......179W package power, temps 77C
prime 28.5 blend (8 ffts).............175W package power, temps 75C
prime 28.5 blend (8ffts/no fma)..145W package power, temps 66C
prime 28.5 bl (8fft/no fma/avx)...125W package power, temps 59C
prime 27.9 blend (8 ffts)..............145W package power, temps 66C
prime 25.1 blend (8 ffts)..............124W package power, temps 58C
OCCT 4.1, cpucct....................133W package power, temps 61C
OCCT 4.1, cpu:linpack................118W package power, temps 56C
OCCT 4.1, cpu:linpack with avx...150W package power, temps 69C
XTU stess test cpu......................115W package power, temps 55C
X264 stability test v 2..................120W package power, temps 57C
AIDA64 stability, cpu/fpu/cache....118W package power, temps 56c
AIDA64 stability, fpu only..............144W package power, temps 66C


----------



## LostParticle

Is this the version/build you are referring to?


----------



## aerotracks

That's the one I'm using. I always show the version I'm using in my screens.

Put my Malay Chip back in and was able to optimize the 4500 setting:

http://abload.de/image.php?img=quickshot_06ubu8z.jpg


----------



## ice445

Okay, I got my stuff set up. Can someone explain this to me though? Why was a folder titled "Microsoft Hot Fix_KB2685811" included with the Management interface drivers in my MSI board driver package? How do I tell if that hasn't been installed already?

Also, my temps seem strangely high for being stock. I'm hitting 67C in CS:GO with a Hyper 212. Normal? I'm not an idiot with paste application or anything.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Is this the version/build you are referring to?


yep.

The only issue with using x264 (encoding), aida64 or xtu is that I can run them at a vcore that is not stable for 24/7 use, ie bsod with normal 24/7 use. Prime makes me use enough vcore, where I dont get bsods. You can always use a less stressful test, then up vcore as necessary, but for me, more efficient to just run prime.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Okay, I got my stuff set up. Can someone explain this to me though? Why was a folder titled "Microsoft Hot Fix_KB2685811" included with the Management interface drivers in my MSI board driver package? How do I tell if that hasn't been installed already?
> 
> Also, my temps seem strangely high for being stock. I'm hitting 67C in CS:GO with a Hyper 212. Normal? I'm not an idiot with paste application or anything.


Go to windows update and look at update history to see if it installed, no idea on what it is for though.

Temps are high on 4790k, because they are basically factory overclocked 4770k, and most mobos are having them run 44 on all 4 cores with corresponding increase in vcore. But need to know vcore and a normal stress test, gaming is difficult to say if normal.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> yep.
> 
> The only issue with using x264 (encoding), aida64 or xtu is that I can run them at a vcore that is not stable for 24/7 use, ie bsod with normal 24/7 use. Prime makes me use enough vcore, where I dont get bsods. You can always use a less stressful test, then up vcore as necessary, but for me, more efficient to just run prime.
> Go to windows update and look at update history to see if it installed, no idea on what it is for though.
> 
> Temps are high on 4790k, because they are basically factory overclocked 4770k, and most mobos are having them run 44 on all 4 cores with corresponding increase in vcore. But need to know vcore and a normal stress test, gaming is difficult to say if normal.


Ah, I see. Good catch. My board is indeed turboing to 4.4 on all cores with a vcore of 1.3. The temps are perfectly fine in that case.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> The only issue with using x264 (encoding), aida64 or xtu is that I can run them at a vcore that is not stable for 24/7 use, ie bsod with normal 24/7 use. Prime makes me use enough vcore, where I dont get bsods. You can always use a less stressful test, then up vcore as necessary, but for me, more efficient to just run prime.


VCore is not even where it's at. I have yet to rerun x264, but it didn't really care about input/cache in my first attempt.. as soon as it was in the right region, the test ran it. Prime requires you to be spot on, if done right.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Ah, I see. Good catch. My board is indeed turboing to 4.4 on all cores with a vcore of 1.3. The temps are perfectly fine in that case.


1.3 Vcore for 4.4Ghz, that's way high. 4.4GHz on all cores, 1.185v in my case, stock. And I probably have an average 4790k.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> 1.3 Vcore for 4.4Ghz, that's way high. 4.4GHz on all cores, 1.185v in my case, stock. And I probably have an average 4790k.


I know it is. But on the flip side, I didn't know the board was doing that automatically. I'm fixing it now.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> I know it is. But on the flip side, I didn't know the board was doing that automatically. I'm fixing it now.


You have to disable Multi Core Enhancement. If the board does this, it's perferctly normal to end up at 1.3V... it's an auto value the board sets, 4400 is specced to run on one core, not on all.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Okay, I got my stuff set up. Can someone explain this to me though? Why was a folder titled "Microsoft Hot Fix_KB2685811" included with the Management interface drivers in my MSI board driver package? How do I tell if that hasn't been installed already?
> 
> Also, my temps seem strangely high for being stock. I'm hitting 67C in CS:GO with a Hyper 212. Normal? I'm not an idiot with paste application or anything.


KB2685811 or Kernal-mode driver framework 1.11 is needed to properly install MEI drivers. You may already have it installed so try installing MEI, if you get errors then it is probably not installed so then instal in from that folder.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2685811


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> KB2685811 or Kernal-mode driver framework 1.11 is needed to properly install MEI drivers. You may already have it installed so try installing MEI, if you get errors then it is probably not installed so then instal in from that folder.
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2685811


Thanks. It installed fine without it, so it must just be there in case you have an outdated install of Windows.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> KB2685811 or Kernal-mode driver framework 1.11 is needed to properly install MEI drivers. You may already have it installed so try installing MEI, if you get errors then it is probably not installed so then instal in from that folder.
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2685811
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. It installed fine without it, so it *must just be there in case you have an outdated install of Windows.*
Click to expand...

Cool, glad it installed fine. yes they put it for that reason


----------



## ice445

By the way, my chip box and the actual chip itself says its made in Vietnam. Since when does Intel have a fab there? Are chips from Vietnam known to be good?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> By the way, my chip box and the actual chip itself says its made in Vietnam. Since when does Intel have a fab there? Are chips from Vietnam known to be good?


i am not sure if it is a new plant or retooled an old one... but i have seen some nice Vietnam chips.. i think aerotracks has a nice one.









But batch and where it was made is not a good indicator on these chips, it is the silicone lottery no matter what your batch.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> By the way, my chip box and the actual chip itself says its made in Vietnam. Since when does Intel have a fab there? Are chips from Vietnam known to be good?


My last chip was from Vietnam, it's their newest fabrication location but it's been there for a little while now. The chips are the same as from elsewhere.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i am not sure if it is a new plant or retooled an old one... but i have seen some nice Vietnam chips.. i think aerotracks has a nice one.


Yes, many of these Vietnamese chips are performing very well under water. They seem a littler tougher to stabilize across the 4 or 5 samples I've heard of, including my own.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Anyone with experience on ASUS motherboards, or any other who could help, please read this post and tell your advice.
> 
> @Wirerat, I'd appreciate your opinion!
> 
> Thank you.


Well honestly it is possible your new board will not give you 4.7ghz at the exact same voltage.

To be clear, Is it not getting stable at 4.7ghz at all now ?


----------



## ice445

Hmm, I turned off the "enhanced turbo" function, and that stopped the voltage going to 1.3, but its still hitting 1.229 at times. Way too high for stock. In the BIOS it says 1.072 is the stock voltage, so why is "auto" cranking it up so high still?


----------



## Marc79

1.229v is more like it though, my friends 4790k hits 1.215v at stock 4.4GHz (on all cores)


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> 1.229v is more like it though, my friends 4790k hits 1.215v at stock 4.4GHz (on all cores)


Isn't it supposed to only turbo up to 4.4 on one core though? Without that multicore enhancement stuff. Should I just take it off auto to what it's "supposed to be"? Or does it legitimately need to go that high for turbo


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Isn't it supposed to only turbo up to 4.4 on one core though? Without that multicore enhancement stuff. Should I just take it off auto to what it's "supposed to be"? Or does it legitimately need to go that high for turbo


It is, but most of the motherboards override that and force it on all cores. You can disable it, or you can just set a manual voltage. For reference, my board was running 1.26V (IIRC) at 4.4 in Auto, but it actually does 4.8 at 1.248V.


----------



## ice445

Is there a foolproof way to read the stock VID by chance?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> In the BIOS it says 1.072 is the stock voltage


There it is.


----------



## electro2u

Right, but a 4790k stock BIOS vCore (VID is the motherboard's calculated/programmed vCore for a given multiplier/frequency) is going to be for 4.0Ghz.

Seeing a higher vCore given by the board (VID) at Turbo frequency of 4.4Ghz is expected and I'm not surprised at the 1.3v at that multiplier. It's too high yes, but it's also (from the board's point of view) foolproof and still safe. It's not going to blue screen on you, and it's not going to fry the chip. So the boards do tend to overshoot what is actually needed by a chip as they absolutely cannot know what your specific chip will need. Every single chip is different. Literally. Like a fingerprint (indeed, more complex than a fingerprint). Millions upon millions of pathways on that piece of silicon that have been stamped out and have hugely varying degrees of quality. One side will be stamped "better" than the other, and 50 microns away from the very best spot on your chip there might be a bad pathway.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Right, but a 4790k stock BIOS vCore (VID is the motherboard's calculated/programmed vCore for a given multiplier/frequency) is going to be for 4.0Ghz.
> 
> Seeing a higher vCore given by the board (VID) at Turbo frequency of 4.4Ghz is expected and I'm not surprised at the 1.3v at that multiplier. It's too high yes, but it's also (from the board's point of view) foolproof and still safe. It's not going to blue screen on you, and it's not going to fry the chip. So the boards do tend to overshoot what is actually needed by a chip as they absolutely cannot know what your specific chip will need. Every single chip is different. Literally. Like a fingerprint (indeed, more complex than a fingerprint). Millions upon millions of pathways on that piece of silicon that have been stamped out and have hugely varying degrees of quality. One side will be stamped "better" than the other, and 50 microns away from the very best spot on your chip there might be a bad pathway.


I get that, I just really wanted to be lazy and leave it alone. But now I can't. Now I have to go in, turn turbo off, and see what she can do at 1.1V (I'm interested in quiet and low temps more than anything). But that means stress testing.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Right, but a 4790k stock BIOS vCore (VID is the motherboard's calculated/programmed vCore for a given multiplier/frequency) is going to be for 4.0Ghz.
> 
> Seeing a higher vCore given by the board (VID) at Turbo frequency of 4.4Ghz is expected and I'm not surprised at the 1.3v at that multiplier. It's too high yes, but it's also (from the board's point of view) foolproof and still safe. It's not going to blue screen on you, and it's not going to fry the chip. So the boards do tend to overshoot what is actually needed by a chip as they absolutely cannot know what your specific chip will need. Every single chip is different. Literally. Like a fingerprint (indeed, more complex than a fingerprint). Millions upon millions of pathways on that piece of silicon that have been stamped out and have hugely varying degrees of quality. One side will be stamped "better" than the other, and 50 microns away from the very best spot on your chip there might be a bad pathway.


The i7 DC I bought did 1.3v at default settings. Intel RMA'd it, $25 overnight. This chip does 1.264 default, which isn't that great. But I have it set to max 1.75v (still maxes at 1.84 apparently, but that could be the software a bit off, HWiNFO 64 is the most reliable program for the closest to true Vcore I've found) and max 4.4ghz, plays BF4 smooth. I have yet to play upwards with it. When I feel inspired


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> The i7 DC I bought did 1.3v at default settings. Intel RMA'd it, $25 overnight. This chip does 1.264 default, which isn't that great. But I have it set to max 1.75v (still maxes at 1.84 apparently, but that could be the software a bit off, HWiNFO 64 is the most reliable program for the closest to true Vcore I've found) and max 4.4ghz, plays BF4 smooth. I have yet to play upwards with it. When I feel inspired


1.75v/1.84v is your VCCIN or Input voltage. It's the total voltage needed for the CPU&System Agent (Ram and onboard peripherals)
The default voltage is set by your board, not the chip. Intel RMAs chips if you say it smells funny. They make so much money off the chips they just don't care. Just because your motherboard set the voltage at 1.3v doesn't mean there was anything wrong with the chip at all. If you would have tried to set it lower manually, you might have found it was extremely efficient, or it might not. Theres no way for the board to know other than a mathematical based estimate, which it gets by running voltage through your chip at boot and seeing how it responds in some way that I do not know anything about.

Also, the 1.3v voltage is what is being asked for by the board at 4.4Ghz (stock Turbo freq.)
If you want to know the stock VID, it will be displayed in the motherboard's BIOS and it will be much closer to 1.0v~ because it will be the VID for 4.0Ghz. The lower that number, the better your chip will OC (generally), but it will vary from board manufacturer to manufacturer what that value is and how it is calculated.


----------



## Forceman

I'm guessing he meant 1.175 and 1.184, not 1.75 and 1.84.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I'm guessing he meant 1.175 and 1.184, not 1.75 and 1.84.


Ah, makes sense.


----------



## opt33

4.8ghz with 1.33v bios and 45 uncore with 9 hours (overnight) prime 27.9. At 4.8ghz, mine still scales .05 vcore per 100mhz. prime 28.5 at 4.8 only ran few hours in past b/c temps were low 90's with my ambient 26c.


----------



## electro2u

Can you tell us what settings you were using for the prime test? This is what trips people up about p95:
The blend test doesn't seem so crazy hot... until about an hour in it starts using small FFT sets and then the heat does increase significantly.
Another issue is that the amount of RAM used for p95 is set very low by default...
I typically only use p95 using Custom settings, to keep the FFT sets from getting too ridiculously low, and to input as much RAM usage as possible.

This thread is an oldie but a goodie:
http://www.overclock.net/t/838244/prime95-a-quick-dirty-guide-to-the-custom-settings/0_30


----------



## opt33

The amount of memory you use is important on linpack because it is an intermittent load and time of load is dependent on amount of memory. The amount of memory you use on prime is nearly irrelevant as it is a static/constant load. But typically I use 10mb like my 24 hr run post 7972, but I require all the same settings vcore, cache v, vccin for 2 mb (default) or 10mb, they are basically the same test. Same thing with priority in prime, it is irrelevant for stress testing.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> The amount of memory you use is important on linpack because it is an intermittent load and time of load is dependent on amount of memory. The amount of memory you use on prime is nearly irrelevant as it is a static/constant load. But typically I use 10mb, but I require all the same settings vcore, cache v, vccin for 2 mb (default) or 10mb, they are basically the same test. Same thing with priority in prime, it is irrelevant for stress testing.


Cool! I always wondered about that.


----------



## Obyboby

So I rolled back to 4.7 and it looks like it needs 1.26v for stability. 1.25 gave me a BSOD.

One weird thing that happened: the system suddenly restarted itself (literally, it was exactly like pressing the reset button on the case). Since I'm testing both GPU and CPU overclocks, what would you think is the culprit? Is this a common behavior among OCed CPUs that, for example, need more voltage? (I think it happened at 1.25 and then I went to 1.26)

4.8 kept my temps way too high... Delid or not delid..


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> So I rolled back to 4.7 and it looks like it needs 1.26v for stability. 1.25 gave me a BSOD.
> 
> One weird thing that happened: the system suddenly restarted itself (literally, it was exactly like pressing the reset button on the case). Since I'm testing both GPU and CPU overclocks, what would you think is the culprit? Is this a common behavior among OCed CPUs that, for example, need more voltage? (I think it happened at 1.25 and then I went to 1.26)
> 
> 4.8 kept my temps way too high... Delid or not delid..


Dual Overclocked SLi 970s+overclocked 4790k. If I had to guess it was your power supply hitting the wall and initiating OverCurrent Protection.


----------



## opt33

Also on the gigabyte boards there is a setting in bios, "cpu vrin current protection" you have to change that to extreme, if you leave it on auto it will cause restarts.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Dual Overclocked SLi 970s+overclocked 4790k. If I had to guess it was your power supply hitting the wall and initiating OverCurrent Protection.


And why would that be happening at:

- CPU -> 4.7 GHz, 1.25 V
- GPUs -> 1500 MHz, 1.212 V

And NOT at:

- CPU -> 4.8 GHz, 1.35 V
- GPUs -> 1550 MHz, 1.275+ V ("+" because it is probably more but the software reads up to 1.275 V, BIOS goes up to 1312 mV)

?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Also on the gigabyte boards there is a setting in bios, "cpu vrin current protection" you have to change that to extreme, if you leave it on auto it will cause restarts.


It's set on Turbo!


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> And why would that be happening at:
> - CPU -> 4.7 GHz, 1.25v
> - GPUs -> 1500 MHz, 1.212v
> And NOT at:
> - CPU -> 4.8 GHz, 1.35v
> - GPUs -> 1550 MHz, 1.275+v ("+" because it is probably more but the software reads up to 1.275v, BIOS goes up to 1312 mV)


Did you stress test the machine as heavily or as long at 4.8Ghz/1550Mhz?

When the PSU gets HOT, its ability to deal with high loads drops.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Did you stress test the machine as heavily or as long at 4.8Ghz/1550Mhz?
> 
> When the PSU gets HOT, its ability to deal with high loads drops.


Tried looping valley, heaven, firestrike, AIDA64, IBT, and it looked kinda fine. Not 100% stable, but it didn't make my PSU shut down the PC.
Then, for the sake of my PSU's safety, I decided to flash a fixed voltage BIOS for the GPUs at 1.212 instead of 1300+ mV, and now I'm back to 1.26 V of Vcore on the CPU. So I guess the PSU is fine..
Highest reading I got from my wattmeter under stress was 580 W.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Tried looping valley, heaven, firestrike, AIDA64, IBT, and it looked kinda fine. Not 100% stable, but it didn't make my PSU shut down the PC.
> Then, for the sake of my PSU's safety, I decided to flash a fixed voltage BIOS for the GPUs at 1.212 instead of 1300+ mV, and now I'm back to 1.26 V of Vcore on the CPU. So I guess the PSU is fine..
> Highest reading I got from my wattmeter under stress was 580 W.


Well it might be the motherboard shutting down the system (but theygive you a message at BIOS when they do that usually) , it was just a guess that it might be the PSU. I guessed that because the only times my systems do that is when I've upset my PSU. Most recently it was because I was overloading one of the 12v rails on my Seasonic X-1250 which turned out to have FOUR 12v rails not 1... which is really lame they sell it as a single rail psu. XFX has the same 1250W PSU rebranded and they are also selling it as a single rail PSU: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=273
I guess they figure no one would notice but JonnyGURU did. And so did my r9 295x2.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> It's set on Turbo!


Turbo is 1 notch lower than extreme, may be ok. But I cant run 5ghz 1.47 with prime 28.5, because even set on extreme the overcurrent protection kicks in and just restarts my computer. Dont know what the limit for turbo is, but I would still change it to extreme.

but an instant restart on mine has always been overcurrent protection kicking in.


----------



## Obyboby

I will try and leave is as it is and see if it happens again. Most of the time I'm playing so the risk of losing sensitive data is minimal.







I Can afford the risk xD


----------



## opt33

Easy way to check if you want. run prime 28.5 small ffts for few seconds, if it instantly shuts off within 1 second, then you know you need to increase it. If it doesnt shut the computer down within 1-2 seconds, then that bios setting wasnt the culprit.


----------



## Sharchaster

new bench today, 2133 Mhz of RAM, 4.8 Core, 4.5 Uncore (Cache), command rate 1T


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Just ordered myself a 4790k from silicon lottery. 1.275v for 1.48ghz. Also got a evga z97 classified for super cheap. Cannot wait to setup my first ever intel build.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> 1.75v/1.84v is your VCCIN or Input voltage. It's the total voltage needed for the CPU&System Agent (Ram and onboard peripherals)
> The default voltage is set by your board, not the chip. Intel RMAs chips if you say it smells funny. They make so much money off the chips they just don't care. Just because your motherboard set the voltage at 1.3v doesn't mean there was anything wrong with the chip at all. If you would have tried to set it lower manually, you might have found it was extremely efficient, or it might not. Theres no way for the board to know other than a mathematical based estimate, which it gets by running voltage through your chip at boot and seeing how it responds in some way that I do not know anything about.
> 
> Also, the 1.3v voltage is what is being asked for by the board at 4.4Ghz (stock Turbo freq.)
> If you want to know the stock VID, it will be displayed in the motherboard's BIOS and it will be much closer to 1.0v~ because it will be the VID for 4.0Ghz. The lower that number, the better your chip will OC (generally), but it will vary from board manufacturer to manufacturer what that value is and how it is calculated.


Sorry for the off decimal. (baked lol)
You know, I was thinking I should retest the 1.3v chip. It OC'd to 4.7 on default settings. It may have had a very low BIOS Vcore 1.056 or something (I don't know how that compares, I'll check when I reset and see this one). I may have to use some old AC5 (a-holes doubled the price of NT-H1 for christmas) for testing, but I do have both chips still, and why one earth not keep the best one lol. If you could give me some pointers on a quick way check them I'd appreciate it.

I didn't know squat about Intel or my bios when I called for RMA. the 1.3v chip actually ran cool, but crashed stock at 4.8 default, which I'm about to test on this one.. This new chip, we'll call the 1.26v chip cuz it defaults to 1.264v, I haven't tested that. And what's with the 100.5 bclock (and what is it lol).

The 1.26v chip runs 4.4ghz OCCT and playing bf4 stable at 1.175v bios, HWiNFO64 says 1.184v, it does 4.7 at 1.225v, I forget what the software says but it's close. (I'm benching it right now, in ETU, So considering I can only test one chip at a time, aside from looking at BIOS Vcore and low voltage testing, what's the best way to test the high end, let's say a 24hr OCCT.

What about the Intel extreme tuner score? Can I set the same figures and check the scores or something?

WOW, I just benched 4.7 with 1.25v, figured it could go e but lower maybe. The voltage shot up to 1.280v, though it said max speed 4.86ghz high temp 68c, score 1110, I ran this test on something and it came back 1108 (prob 4.7), I'm gonna look at base Vcore, set this in BIOS maybe turn off speedstep and cstates, report back.

I'm gonna stop talking, I eagerly await your response.


----------



## electro2u

You are on your way to being a happy and well adjusted Intel overclocker!


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> You are on your way to being a happy and well adjusted Intel overclocker!


I'm sober and still find it quite amusing that you need a pen and paper to do high tech things with a high tech computer









BTW what is VRM spread spec? it disabled itself at some point.

Numbers: BIOS default base is 1.056v, when I had the manual vcore max set at 1.175 that number was 1.184.. odd

At default even with speedstep and Cstates off, CPU vcore hits 1.264, the iXTU bench is score is 993, max 4.4ghz, 65c
I didn't change the voltage from 1.175v the first run, apparently loading bios defaults ignores the manual vcore setting lol.
The bench was essentially identical, and my 1.175v max was ignored cuz the chip vcore still hit 1.264v, a couple peaked at 1.280.

Sigh, i'm goin 4 a smoke, and I'll keep going, but if this is any indication, I might as well just push to see what maxes highest (hehe)

My guess is both will max around the same, and power saving stable gaming minimums will decide... wait;

Does the fact that I leave my cores unparked affect the numbers? And any word on the bclock thing, big OCers tend to raise them a tich.


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Just ordered myself a 4790k from silicon lottery. 1.275v for 1.48ghz. Also got a evga z97 classified for super cheap. Cannot wait to setup my first ever intel build.


Let us know how the CPU runs when it arrives! What mem and cooling have you chosen for the rig? Sweet mobo you have there, when the cpu arrives tell us if it needs more or same voltage for stability (asus rog usually needs less voltage for same freq).


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Let us know how the CPU runs when it arrives! What mem and cooling have you chosen for the rig? Sweet mobo you have there, when the cpu arrives tell us if it needs more or same voltage for stability (asus rog usually needs less voltage for same freq).


gskill 2400mhz 4x4. H100i pushpull. Just like in my sig rig.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> You are on your way to being a happy and well adjusted Intel overclocker!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> You are on your way to being a happy and well adjusted Intel overclocker!


So i got 4.7 stable at 1.240v (in bios, SW reads 1.264 like default) high 60s temp maxes
4.8 at 1.31v bios, SW 1.344 70's to 80 temp maxes, I could just be my cooler taking a second to ramp up fan speed and cool it. Gonna hafta inspect my work when I switch.
I don't think I should try 4.9, not if it's already overriding to near 1.35v at 4.8 and those temps.. I'll use just leave them on full when testing next time.
Guess it's swap time?

Should I try 4.9?

is there a reason to swap them? it's just gonna default to it's preferred voltage the same way. Then require who knows how much V to hit 4.8... or maybe it won't need much, I think I have to find out... Or is the math saying that ain't gonna happen?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> So i got 4.7 stable at 1.240v (in bios, SW reads 1.264 like default) high 60s temp maxes
> 4.8 at 1.31v bios, SW 1.344 70's to 80 temp maxes, I could just be my cooler taking a second to ramp up fan speed and cool it. Gonna hafta inspect my work when I switch.
> I don't think I should try 4.9, not if it's already overriding to near 1.35v at 4.8 and those temps.. I'll use just leave them on full when testing next time.
> Guess it's swap time?
> 
> Should I try 4.9?
> 
> is there a reason to swap them? it's just gonna default to it's preferred voltage the same way. Then require who knows how much V to hit 4.8... or maybe it won't need much, I think I have to find out... Or is the math saying that ain't gonna happen?


If you need 1.31V (1.344) for 4.8, and are hitting 80C, you're probably not going to be able to reach 4.9.


----------



## Obyboby

Tested 4.7 @ 1.26 with IBT @ Extreme and it was fine! LinX crashes my PC though! (CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT BSOD)







WHat can I try to fix that?


----------



## opt33

Well, now that Im playing around with both prime 27.9 and prime 28.5 apples to apples (all delidded), there is a pretty big difference on vcore requirements at 4.8ghz setting anyways, I was thinking it is less at 4.7, but will have to test again.

Prime 27.9 passes 4.8ghz at 1.33v for 9 hours, now running with 1.31v for two hours no problem.
Prime 28.5 failed 4.8ghz at 1.33v at 30 mins, 1.35v and 1.365v and increase in cache v. after 1-2 hours, temps were in high 90's though on last runs so maybe not a good comparison, better test me be at 4.7 mark where can get reasonable temps with both 28.5 an 27.9.

But only question that matters....are settings from prime 27.9 stable going to extrapolate into 24/7 stability without ever seeing bsods, or do need higher settings from 28.5 stable.

@obyboby linx is harder stress test, similar to more recent versions of prime (if you have latest version). So basically you would likely need more vcore.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> If you need 1.31V (1.344) for 4.8, and are hitting 80C, you're probably not going to be able to reach 4.9.


Well I tried anyway, 4.9 @ 1.136v (Hwiinfo said 1.39/1.4, AIDA said 1.363, I think AIDA is more accurate), it scored lower than it should have, exactly like when I didn't have enough voltage on 4.7. How many volts can I safely push throught this thing?


----------



## electro2u

1.4 is already too high. I think 1.35 is absolutely the limit for air cooling.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> 1.4 is already too high. I think 1.35 is absolutely the limit for air cooling.


Ok, chip #2 done. nice and efficient @4.4 1.170v, max 4.8 1.31v in BIOS (possibly 1.344 HWiNFO). Comfortable 4.7 1.240v (1.264v) for kicks.

Chip the first tmrw, didn't get the TIM today. And since it defaults so much higher, is it worth checking? What are the chances a 1.3v stock chip will do 4.9 at or under 1.35.

Mind you with max fan under touture testing the temps weren't overly hot. Is that why you're worrying about voltage?


----------



## JackCY

Voltage can kill by itself since the power dissipated at some microscopic point will be too high and it will burn a hole inside the CPU, tada kaput. Yet the temperature report could be almost anything because it measures at some point of the CPU not on every transistor haha.


----------



## ice445

I've got some more noob questions, sorry (This is a totally different beast compared to my 3570K).

1). What's the default uncore multiplier for a 4790K? I'm seeing a max of 40X. Not sure if that's upped by the mobo or not.

2). I read in the Haswell overclocking guide to set voltage mode from "auto" to "override". I did that but I've left the actual voltage setting on "auto". Is this correctly set to keep it from spiking for no reason? Or is adaptive mandatory for Turbo mode to function correctly?

3). Why is HWInfo64 reporting VID values as high as 1.254, yet "Vcore" doesn't go higher than 1.112V? Which should I be trusting here?

4). My motherboard has C1E disabled by default. Should I just leave it off? I'm pretty sure C7 is enabled because I'm seeing a minimum Vcore value of .016V. Does C1E even matter anymore?


----------



## Forceman

The default uncore is 40x.

I'm not positive about your board, but setting override and then leaving Auto for the voltage is probably functionally equivalent of just leaving it in Auto.

Where are you seeing the Vcore reading?

There's no reason to disable C1E, I don't know why your board would have that as the default. I would enable all of them (EIST, C1E,C3 and C6/7) for maximum effect.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The default uncore is 40x.
> 
> I'm not positive about your board, but setting override and then leaving Auto for the voltage is probably functionally equivalent of just leaving it in Auto.
> 
> Where are you seeing the Vcore reading?
> 
> There's no reason to disable C1E, I don't know why your board would have that as the default. I would enable all of them (EIST, C1E,C3 and C6/7) for maximum effect.


That's what I figured. I didn't run a benchmark with it on override, so the mismatch between VID and Vcore may not have actually existed. When I set everything back to auto the maximum values matched. I'm using HWinfo's sensor tab for reference. Vcore is located under the Nuvoton section. VID is near the very top under the CPU section.

I'll enable C1E then. I thought that was strange that it was disabled. Silly MSI. I'm really tempted to just turn turbo off for the time being until I can find time for a manual overclock. 1.254 is just too high for my tastes.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> That's what I figured. I didn't run a benchmark with it on override, so the mismatch between VID and Vcore may not have actually existed. When I set everything back to auto the maximum values matched. I'm using HWinfo's sensor tab for reference. Vcore is located under the Nuvoton section. VID is near the very top under the CPU section.
> 
> I'll enable C1E then. I thought that was strange that it was disabled. Silly MSI. I'm really tempted to just turn turbo off for the time being until I can find time for a manual overclock. 1.254 is just too high for my tastes.


You're going to want to look at the vcore from Nuvotron in HWiNFO. Not very many people seem to have an MSI board around here. I might be able to help you some assuming the MSI Gaming BIOS is similar to the OC boards.

Speaking of HWiNFO I still need to contact the developer about updating/changing the values in the Nuvotron section. I'm like 98% sure one of them is board VRM temp and the VRIN is mislabeled. Aux sensor shows unrealistic/wrong temps.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> You're going to want to look at the vcore from Nuvotron in HWiNFO. Not very many people seem to have an MSI board around here. I might be able to help you some assuming the MSI Gaming BIOS is similar to the OC boards.
> 
> Speaking of HWiNFO I still need to contact the developer about updating/changing the values in the Nuvotron section. I'm like 98% sure one of them is board VRM temp and the VRIN is mislabeled. Aux sensor shows unrealistic/wrong temps.


I think the Gaming 5 is based on/very similar to the Z87 GD45, but I'm not entirely sure. I'm not a complete novice, so I can figure out things and test for myself (with some stuff anyway), but the particular quirks of the chip are what's hanging me up.


----------



## IOWA

GUYS, need help here!

I have some problems cuz my friend wants to sell me some old elpida hyper based ddr3 for a massive price telling me those memory are awesome, capable of cl8-2600 with extra tight timings. I already have some good DDR3 but you know that when you have a passion it is hard to say NO to temptation. I cannot even try them until next year because I'm not home (no vacation, for work...







) so: do you know if these elpida memory is a good choice for our 4790K? Can it scale good and reach 2400\2600 like PSC or Samsung?

Please help!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> GUYS, need help here!
> 
> I have some problems cuz my friend wants to sell me some old elpida hyper based ddr3 for a massive price telling me those memory are awesome, capable of cl8-2600 with extra tight timings. I already have some good DDR3 but you know that when you have a passion it is hard to say NO to temptation. I cannot even try them until next year because I'm not home (no vacation, for work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so: do you know if these elpida memory is a good choice for our 4790K? Can it scale good and reach 2400\2600 like PSC or Samsung?
> 
> Please help!


What Kit?

Get a superPI 32M screenshot with mem tabs open..

I have my doubts because old elpida hyper based RAM didnt overclock bugger all but are great for on older systems for running really tight timings at lower freqs. like my Corsair Dominator GT 2000CL8 can do like 1750ish CL6..

[Edit] just saw your other thread and the link posted with RAM on Ln2... Maybe they are newer hypers than mine or some other IC but if they can do that on air on z97, i would love to see that.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Anyone with experience on ASUS motherboards, or any other who could help, please read this post and tell your advice.
> 
> @Wirerat, I'd appreciate your opinion!
> 
> Thank you.


Please, help!...


----------



## Darkhaze

I got a $25 overnight RMA from intel for a chip that drew 1.3v default in adaptive, retesting it today without adaptive. I don't know what adaptive is supposed to do, but it skyrockets my vcore. The new chip defaults to 1.264v adaptive. All I change is the vcore max, and the multiplier. If I want the speed and voltage to vary by load, i just turn Speedstep and Cstates. (They seem to help anyway, but hell with adaptive, at least on this board)

If your PSU isn't fully "haswell compatible/ready": disable c7 (ultra low power in idle and sleep) and c6, don't remember why but it's haswell related.
it's an avg chip, with just the settings (syncd cores) I told u about (i have c6 and c7 enabled, package off), i get these numbers, (LLC default 8)

4.4 @1.171v, 4.7 @1.240v, 4.8 @1.31v and 4.9 @1.36v. These are the numbers input to bios, some monitors (HWiNFO64 and ASUS AI Suite3 [horrible program]) show them going a bit higher, like when I set 4.7 for 1.24, when stress testing it read as using 1.264v, it's default. Aida stays pretty solid at what I input into the BIOS. 4.9 shows actual draw around 1.4v, and by intel XTU benchmark score, I can tell it's not enough voltage. Like when i underpowered 4.7. XTU seems to score higher benchmarks scores with Speedstep and Cstates disabled, but then you're also pushing your core at max all the time, which didn't seem to bother me last build - AMD p2 x4 965, it auto overclocked to 4.9 and i just left it there to game and dropped to cool and quiet when doing other stuff. Auto OCing hero vii got me 4.2ghz... nuts to that, but the was the first chip. I think I'm gonna try to let it run full auto now c what happens... before i switch chips back... and then probably back again...

intel recommended Intel(R) Extreme Tuning Utility, and it's actually a great program, check it out. You can also test your cpu with Intel Processor Diagnostic Tool 64bit, sold them on my RMA spretty quickly, altho alot of ppl say the 1.3v chip was ok, screw that. If this thing is supposed to stay 1.35v or below, I have serious doubts about it's speed range within 0.05v...

I will still check it for peace of mind and to see how the new TIM method I used worked out.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> I got a $25 overnight RMA from intel for a chip that drew 1.3v default in adaptive, retesting it today without adaptive. I don't know what adaptive is supposed to do, but it skyrockets my vcore. The new chip defaults to 1.264v adaptive. All I change is the vcore max, and the multiplier. If I want the speed and voltage to vary by load, i just turn Speedstep and Cstates. (They seem to help anyway, but hell with adaptive, at least on this board)
> 
> If your PSU isn't fully "haswell compatible/ready": disable c7 (ultra low power in idle and sleep) and c6, don't remember why but it's haswell related.
> it's an avg chip, with just the settings (syncd cores) I told u about (i have c6 and c7 enabled, package off), i get these numbers, (LLC default 8)
> 
> 4.4 @1.171v, 4.7 @1.240v, 4.8 @1.31v and 4.9 @1.36v. These are the numbers input to bios, some monitors (HWiNFO64 and ASUS AI Suite3 [horrible program]) show them going a bit higher, like when I set 4.7 for 1.24, when stress testing it read as using 1.264v, it's default. Aida stays pretty solid at what I input into the BIOS. 4.9 shows actual draw around 1.4v, and by intel XTU benchmark score, I can tell it's not enough voltage. Like when i underpowered 4.7. XTU seems to score higher benchmarks scores with Speedstep and Cstates disabled, but then you're also pushing your core at max all the time, which didn't seem to bother me last build - AMD p2 x4 965, it auto overclocked to 4.9 and i just left it there to game and dropped to cool and quiet when doing other stuff. Auto OCing hero vii got me 4.2ghz... nuts to that, but the was the first chip. I think I'm gonna try to let it run full auto now c what happens... before i switch chips back... and then probably back again...
> 
> intel recommended Intel(R) Extreme Tuning Utility, and it's actually a great program, check it out. You can also test your cpu with Intel Processor Diagnostic Tool 64bit, sold them on my RMA spretty quickly, altho alot of ppl say the 1.3v chip was ok, screw that. If this thing is supposed to stay 1.35v or below, I have serious doubts about it's speed range within 0.05v...
> 
> I will still check it for peace of mind and to see how the new TIM method I used worked out.


Nice overclock for that chip !

i see you have vii hero you use 2012 bios or ??

can you give me screenshot from hwmionter pls ?


----------



## Darkhaze

there was no change when I updated to 2012 bios from previous (gawd i'm dyslexic with that number).

I'm not sure how to take screen shot, or if the prog does it, it's a new build (I'm rebuilding, thanks ASUS ai suite 3) so I have very little software, I'll try, which one do you want to see?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> there was no change when I updated to 2012 bios from previous (gawd i'm dyslexic with that number).
> 
> I'm not sure how to take screen shot, or if the prog does it, it's a new build (I'm rebuilding, thanks ASUS ai suite 3) so I have very little software, I'll try, which one do you want to see?


I wont to see hwmonitor becouse i cant see all the value and some of value just uncorrect


----------



## Darkhaze

Well, I turned off c6 and c7 last night and now my computer's gone a little(alot) screwy, must attempt to fix. I did figure out screens shots tho, gimme a few.


----------



## Darkhaze

OK this a pretty big picture, voltage is in the bottom left.

AIDA64 is in the middle too, lowest reading is vcore.

I don't know how to make it bigger, maybe if I upload it as large?


----------



## Darkhaze

no that's as big as it gets


----------



## Karan98

Can't seem to get my 4790K any higher than 4.6GHz. I'm currently running 4.6ghz at 1.264v under load using x264. I have tried 4.7GHz with 1.296v under load but it crashes







. Temps are perfectly in control with 4.6ghz all the cores sit in the 60's and CPU temp is around 65c max.

Any suggestions to get a higher clock?


----------



## Darkhaze

did u run Intel Processor Diagnostic Tool 64bit?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Can't seem to get my 4790K any higher than 4.6GHz. I'm currently running 4.6ghz at 1.264v under load using x264. I have tried 4.7GHz with 1.296v under load but it crashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Temps are perfectly in control with 4.6ghz all the cores sit in the 60's and CPU temp is around 65c max.
> 
> Any suggestions to get a higher clock?


scaling on most of these is .05v per 100mhz. So if you need 1.26 under load for 4.6, should need 1.31 minimum under load for 4.7. scaling will go at some point, mine scales up to 4.8 at .05v per 100mhz, but 4.9 and higher scaling breaks down.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> did u run Intel Processor Diagnostic Tool 64bit?


whatever this is. Its not needed to overclock.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> whatever this is. Its not needed to overclock.


Not necessarily, it's just a complete intel cpu diagnostic from intel to take 3 min to make sure his CPU isn't faulty.

Above 4.9? I was recently advised that with good temps and less than 1.45v i was in the clear... i could do 5 if that's true. Is it true?


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> did u run Intel Processor Diagnostic Tool 64bit?


Will run this now and post results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> scaling on most of these is .05v per 100mhz. So if you need 1.26 under load for 4.6, should need 1.31 minimum under load for 4.7. scaling will go at some point, mine scales up to 4.8 at .05v per 100mhz, but 4.9 and higher scaling breaks down.


I will try this and report back ASAP.


----------



## Darkhaze

Don't need to post results, it'll say pass or fail, probably pass, but scroll upwards to the top and scan down, look for " !!!WARNING!!! something is blah blah blah " anywhere, especially above where it says No FSB detected (i think), It'll still pass the CPU but if you got one or more of those in there, have a chat with intel.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> Don't need to post results, it'll say pass or fail, probably pass, but scroll upwards to the top and scan down, look for " !!!WARNING!!! something is blah blah blah " anywhere, especially above where it says No FSB detected (i think), It'll still pass the CPU but if you got one or more of those in there, have a chat with intel.


Nothing like that, just a warning about the CPU being at 4.6GHz. Just clocked 4.7GHz and ran x264 these are what things are looking like.

Is this safe?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Nothing like that, just a warning about the CPU being at 4.6GHz. Just clocked 4.7GHz and ran x264 these are what things are looking like.
> 
> Is this safe?


temps are fine, vcore maxes at 1.31 on load. If you can run 4.7 stable with that, you can then try backing down vcore a little until you find exactly what you need. But if you are sure 4.6 required 1.26 at load, 4.7 will likely be close to requiring 1.31v.

I have been running 4.7ghz, 1.29v bios 1.31v max load, since 4790k's first came out (benching and testing aside).


----------



## IOWA

Just for information elpida hyper sucks for Haswell, other kits perform way better!


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> temps are fine, vcore maxes at 1.31 on load. If you can run 4.7 stable with that, you can then try backing down vcore a little until you find exactly what you need. But if you are sure 4.6 required 1.26 at load, 4.7 will likely be close to requiring 1.31v.
> 
> I have been running 4.7ghz, 1.29v bios 1.31v max load, since 4790k's first came out (benching and testing aside).


I am running the exact same. 1.29v bios, 1.31v Max load


----------



## Karan98

Can't get 4.7ghz stable. Tried one loop of x264, got to 85% and crashed


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Nothing like that, just a warning about the CPU being at 4.6GHz. Just clocked 4.7GHz and ran x264 these are what things are looking like.
> 
> Is this safe?


It's a bit higher than the avg chip, temps/volts. Like I said, intel would replace that chip for you, but really, it's not that bad. It's just not great. My replacement runs on the higher side of average, and it's lower than that on both counts. By a small margin.

A Nepton 280L should cool better, did you max the fans (and pump i guess) in the bench? I just ran a 4.7 test on air (max fan) and I was getting mid 60 peaks. Actually the lowest temp I've seen so far (bad surge protector it seems, just replaced, don't know why it helps)


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> It's a bit higher than the avg chip, temps/volts. Like I said, intel would replace that chip for you, but really, it's not that bad. It's just not great. My replacement runs on the higher side of average, and it's lower than that on both counts. By a small margin.
> 
> A Nepton 280L should cool better, did you max the fans (and pump i guess) in the bench? I just ran a 4.7 test on air (max fan) and I was getting mid 60 peaks. Actually the lowest temp I've seen so far (bad surge protector it seems, just replaced, don't know why it helps)


Nope the fans were running at ~750rpm.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Nope the fans were running at ~750rpm.


lol u gotta up the fans when stress testing man


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Can't get 4.7ghz stable. Tried one loop of x264, got to 85% and crashed


your vccin is 1.95 which should be high enough. What is your uncore/cache mulit and volts? Dont know what asus calls it, vring volts on gigabyte boards that supplied cache/uncore. Mine is on 1.18v.

if your uncore is ok, just increase vcore 1.3 bios and run again, only way to know what issue is.

and yeah, turn fans up when running stress tests, then turn them down for 24/7.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> your vccin is 1.95 which should be high enough. What is your uncore/cache mulit and volts? Dont know what asus calls it, vring volts on gigabyte boards that supplied cache/uncore. Mine is on 1.18v.
> 
> if your uncore is ok, just increase vcore 1.3 bios and run again, only way to know what issue is.
> 
> and yeah, turn fans up when running stress tests, then turn them down for 24/7.


I've turned the OC down to 4.4GHz at 1.17v under max load. I think I need to get some new thermal compound cause the stuff included with the cooler was quite thick and sort of dry as it was just sitting in the box. Will be purchasing some MX4 and will see what I get with that.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> I've turned the OC down to 4.4GHz at 1.17v under max load. I think I need to get some new thermal compound cause the stuff included with the cooler was quite thick and sort of dry as it was just sitting in the box. Will be purchasing some MX4 and will see what I get with that.


not trying to be boring as I know we are on Overclock.net but if you like the stability and temp of that 4.4ghz profile then locking that in is fine. At 4.4ghz that cpu is plenty strong enough to not bottleneck in any game. just set up more profiles for when you get your thermal compound or whatever situated.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> not trying to be boring as I know we are on Overclock.net but if you like the stability and temp of that 4.4ghz profile then locking that in is fine. At 4.4ghz that cpu is plenty strong enough to not bottleneck in any game. just set up more profiles for when you get your thermal compound or whatever situated.


Yeah I may just do that. It runs at Max 60c on all cores and CPU temp is around 49c. Nice and cool until I get new thermal compound


----------



## ice445

What's the difference between C7 and C7s? My motherboard apparently supports up to C7s, but Google is letting me down here.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Howdy I am trying to OC my i5 4690K, but it seems to be throttling on something. Here is a screen shot of XTU whilst stressing



The three things that seem to be throttling are CPU load, CPU TDP and temp. The actual speed of the CPU is always constant.

All I have done is increased the Core Voltage and CPU Multi.

I guess my question is, what should I disable ? Or is this just a program stress testing thing ? (I have only ever played AMD before)


----------



## aberrero

post a screenshot of the overclocking settings in the Intel software so we can see. Basically, you want all the sliders to the right (0ther than frequency and voltage, obvs).


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Man, I wish my new cpu and mobo would get here tomorrow, but alas i have to wait till FRIDAY. Stupid christmas, have to wait an extra day to start playing with new toys.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> post a screenshot of the overclocking settings in the Intel software so we can see. Basically, you want all the sliders to the right (0ther than frequency and voltage, obvs).


Is this what you are talking about ?


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Is this what you are talking about ?


Yes, it looks good. You can try to slide the power time window all the way to the right, although I'm not certain that is the source of the problem.


----------



## Tenaji

Intel Core i5 4690K proof


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenaji*
> 
> Intel Core i5 4690K proof


Proof of what? To whom? If you just put it in your rig specs, we'll take your word for it lol.

Now someone tell me if AC5 is gonna leave traces on my cooler that will interfere with NT-H1 later?


----------



## Tenaji

Good point. I was filling out the form and it seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## Team Grinder

Hi guys, just got this a few days ago and been dialing it in since. Here are few screenshots. Any comments on whether I should go further or be happy. Have run x264 5 times, aida64 for 8 hours earlier in the day and about 4 hours of gaming with no issues. Even thought the uncore is at the same ratio as the CPU, I must say the performance benefit is not there.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDisCRAP*
> 
> Super happy with my 4690k Devil's Canyon/Asus Sabertooth Mark 2 Z97!! Achieved 4.8ghz @1.395Vcore, ran benchmarks for hours, no problems!! This is my first Asus board and I will say, compared to Msi, Asus is so much more stable for huge overclocks. Must be the true 8 phase VRM that Asus uses. Msi uses a 6+2 phase VRM which is crap!
> Temps never get above 54C in gaming.
> Normal gaming I crank it down to 4.6Ghz, this seems to be the sweet spot for Devil's Canyon 4690k.


Ya i thought that overclocking would provide minor fps gain results compared to core unparking (sorry doesn't work on i5), but I was playing BF4 @4.7 last night and i was getting another 15 fps on top of the 20 that core unparking gave me. I was up to 105-110 FPS on ultra 1080p, 64 plyr large map.

It crashed after 3 hours, i guess 1.24v was a little low, I upped it to 1.25v should solve the issue.

I just came off an amd 965, and I don't care what anyone says, that chip unparked and OC'd slayed Crysis 3 on high with good frames, can't remember what they were, but I remember them comparing well to benchmarks, tho ppl don't unpark cores for benching. I really wish someone would.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDisCRAP*
> 
> Super happy with my 4690k Devil's Canyon/Asus Sabertooth Mark 2 Z97!! Achieved 4.8ghz @1.395Vcore, ran benchmarks for hours, no problems!! This is my first Asus board and I will say, compared to Msi, Asus is so much more stable for huge overclocks. Must be the true 8 phase VRM that Asus uses. Msi uses a 6+2 phase VRM which is crap!
> Temps never get above 54C in gaming.
> Normal gaming I crank it down to 4.6Ghz, this seems to be the sweet spot for Devil's Canyon 4690k.


It's not really fair to throw a whole company's line of boards under the bus like that, whether it's MSI, Giga, Asrock, etc. Your board is decently high end... Now you can make comparisons to other company's boards in the same class/price range.

The 6 true phases on my board has been more than enough for 4.9 GHz+ benching, never broke 42-43C on the VRM.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> It's not really fair to throw a whole company's line of boards under the bus like that, whether it's MSI, Giga, Asrock, etc. Your board is decently high end... Now you can make comparisons to other company's boards in the same class/price range.
> 
> The 6 true phases on my board has been more than enough for 4.9 GHz+ benching, never broke 42-43C on the VRM.


Definitely. I bought the top end MSI 890 board for my AMD rig. 890fxa-gd70. Specs said 4+1 power phase, but it performed better most than other boards claiming 8+2. Something about the design, the gd65, the cheaper version had 8+2, didn't make it a better board. This MSI was (and still is.. unused at moment tho) a beast. I lazy auto overclocked my 965 be, 3.4 -> 3.9. Since 4ghz was something a lofty goal with those chips and required too much tuning, I said left it and left the auto 3.9 settings for gaming. No problems. I'm getting a headache from my ASUS hero vii cuz UEFI changed all the terminology, at last on this board, the auto OC gave me 4.2 on a 4.4 chip, and it's stupid finicky, I gotta turn turbo off to adjust the multiplier (took long to figure that out), which if you adjust turns turbo back on automatically.

There's more, but basically don't believe the hype, especially from fanboys.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> It's not really fair to throw a whole company's line of boards under the bus like that, whether it's MSI, Giga, Asrock, etc. Your board is decently high end... Now you can make comparisons to other company's boards in the same class/price range.
> 
> The 6 true phases on my board has been more than enough for 4.9 GHz+ benching, never broke 42-43C on the VRM.


Yep. VRM phase is all about implementation anyway. 6+2 should be superior to 4+1 on paper, but it doesn't always work out that way. Especially when the 6+2 phase is using crappy MOSFET's and analog drivers.

Not to mention, Haswell isn't really as picky with power phases considering a lot of it was moved onto the chip itself.


----------



## Karan98

What TIM should I get to put on my 4790K to install my Nepton 280L?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Yep. VRM phase is all about implementation anyway. 6+2 should be superior to 4+1 on paper, but it doesn't always work out that way. Especially when the 6+2 phase is using crappy MOSFET's and analog drivers.
> 
> Not to mention, Haswell isn't really as picky with power phases considering a lot of it was moved onto the chip itself.


this,

Quality over quantity of vrm.

The cpu itself decides the overclock with Haswell. Not the motherboard. At most from one board to the next it might be ether 100mhz lower/higher or need .020v more or less for same frequency. There are exceptions but in my experience this is true.

All my asus mobo z87s and hero hit the exact same freq/voltage on both i7s with exeption to running my z87 - A above 1.35v. It doesn't get stable above that on my cpus which dont matter to me anyway.

Even my very cheap asrock h87 pro4 server can hit all the same profiles on my i5 its 4 phase at best.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> this,
> 
> Quality over quantity of vrm.
> 
> The cpu itself decides the overclock with Haswell. Not the motherboard. At most from one board to the next it might be ether 100mhz lower/higher or need .020v more or less for same frequency.
> 
> All my asus mobo z87s and hero hit the exact same freq/voltage on both i7s with exeption to running my z87 - A above 1.35v. It doesn't get stable above that on my cpus which dont matter to me anyway.
> 
> Even my very cheap asrock h87 pro4 server can hit all the same profiles on my i5 its 4 phase at best.


Wish you'd take a look at this and the other few posts above that...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Wish you'd take a look at this and the other few posts above that...


i read over the issue you had. It does fall in line with what I was saying about the +or- 100mhz.

My 4.7ghz 1.31v profile that was 60 loops x264 stable on my z87 plus took some tweaking on my hero too. I eventually decided that 4.6ghz at 1.245v was a better profile for 24/7. Very similar to your situation.

The only difference is I did get my 4.7ghz profile stable.

Not much else you can do. I have seen this happen before. I even seen someone loose 100mhz after rma'ing a motherboard which is very frustrating.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> What TIM should I get to put on my 4790K to install my Nepton 280L?


Whichever of the best ones suits your style. Good old Arctic Silver 5 never fails. Arctic mx-4 is good, i use noctua's NT-H1 on my noctua D15 cooler, works great. Google for benchmarks with different TIM on the nepton, you might find something.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> What TIM should I get to put on my 4790K to install my Nepton 280L?


I suggest gelid extreme as tim. It performs way better than artic silver and is ok to use on gpu too.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i read over the issue you had. It does fall in line with what I was saying about the +or- 100mhz.
> 
> My 4.7ghz 1.31v profile that was 60 loops x264 stable on my z87 plus took some tweaking on my hero too. I eventually decided that 4.6ghz at 1.245v was a better profile for 24/7. Very similar to your situation.
> 
> The only difference is I did get my 4.7ghz profile stable.
> 
> Not much else you can do. I have seen this happen before. I even seen someone loose 100mhz after rma'ing a motherboard which is very frustrating.


Yeah...
I tend to believe, too, that I will never get that 4.7GHz on the Hero VII... Thank God I still own the SOC Force, where I have this freq. already!

There is another thing, though, the worst, which I do not even dare to admit to myself...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I think that the per-core o/c that ASUS advertises and suggests is not possible on the Hero VII, at least NOT in the appropriate-best way this can be achieved on the ASRock Z97 Extreme6 I had - and it is now RMA-ed. I am not sure about this yet, because only today I have played a bit with this, but...it cannot be set the way it can on the ASRock. But I tend to think that ASRock offers offset on Adaptive whereas ASUS offers offset as we all know it: on the entire voltage curve..

Example
Let's assume that for 4.6GHz I need 1.250V in the BIOS and that for 4.4GHz I need 1.200V.
So, I wish to set this per-core o/c of 46x 46x 45x 44x.
What is the Adaptive Vcore (and offset) I should set for the system to use 1.2V when on full load = all cores at 44x, and at the same time use up to 1.250V when on light/medium load, meaning when the two cores run at 46x? (no AVX - FMA3, of course!)

On the ASRock you set :
- CPU Vcore voltage = Adaptive Mode
- Vcore Adaptive voltage = 1.250V
- Vcore additional offset = -0.05V

Result: when all cores at 44x ---> Vcore = 1.25 - 0.05 = 1.2V (what we really need).
When two cores up to 46x ---> Vcore = up to 1.25V

On the ASUS it cannot happen like this. I don't know why. I have not been able to reproduce it. Perhaps because I used the ASUS multicore enhancement. I hope I am wrong and that this can also work on ASUS.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I suggest gelid extreme as tim. It performs way better than artic silver and is ok to use on gpu too.


I've never used that one, but I hear good things.

The best, most effective and dangerous, and toughest to apply properly TIM is Coollaboratory Liquid Pro. ppl use it for delidding, which if ur the guy with really high temps is possibly necessary.

I'm not sure I completely agree, but check out this TH article;
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616.html


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I suggest gelid extreme as tim. It performs way better than artic silver and is ok to use on gpu too.


Most premium TIM's are very close performance wise. I Found using Gelid Extreme gave me the best temps but the difference compared to MX4, Shin-Etsu or Prolimatech was about 3c.


----------



## M3TAl

3C is actually quite a lot for a difference in TIM, application method makes the most difference. GC Extreme has been working great for me on my CPU and GPU ever since I went full custom water in Dec 2013.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> Whichever of the best ones suits your style. Good old Arctic Silver 5 never fails. Arctic mx-4 is good, i use noctua's NT-H1 on my noctua D15 cooler, works great. Google for benchmarks with different TIM on the nepton, you might find something.


I now use the prolimatech nano aluminium pk-3. It is a nice one, too. I also use Noctua's.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 3C is actually quite a lot for a difference in TIM, application method makes the most difference. GC Extreme has been working great for me on my CPU and GPU ever since I went full custom water in Dec 2013.


Your right about mount and application. My first 2 mounts gave me 1C improvement and the third 3C. I have CLU that I might try next time When I add a RX360 rad to the loop.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Yeah...
> I tend to believe, too, that I will never get that 4.7GHz on the Hero VII... Thank God I still own the SOC Force, where I have this freq. already!
> 
> There is another thing, though, the worst, which I do not even dare to admit to myself...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the per-core o/c that ASUS advertises and suggests is not possible on the Hero VII, at least NOT in the appropriate-best way this can be achieved on the ASRock Z97 Extreme6 I had - and it is now RMA-ed. I am not sure about this yet, because only today I have played a bit with this, but...it cannot be set the way it can on the ASRock. But I tend to think that ASRock offers offset on Adaptive whereas ASUS offers offset as we all know it: on the entire voltage curve..
> 
> Example
> Let's assume that for 4.6GHz I need 1.250V in the BIOS and that for 4.4GHz I need 1.200V.
> So, I wish to set this per-core o/c of 46x 46x 45x 44x.
> What is the Adaptive Vcore (and offset) I should set for the system to use 1.2V when on full load = all cores at 44x, and at the same time use up to 1.250V when on light/medium load, meaning when the two cores run at 46x? (no AVX - FMA3, of course!)
> 
> On the ASRock you set :
> - CPU Vcore voltage = Adaptive Mode
> - Vcore Adaptive voltage = 1.250V
> - Vcore additional offset = -0.05V
> 
> Result: when all cores at 44x ---> Vcore = 1.25 - 0.05 = 1.2V (what we really need).
> When two cores up to 46x ---> Vcore = up to 1.25V
> 
> On the ASUS it cannot happen like this. I don't know why. I have not been able to reproduce it. Perhaps because I used the ASUS multicore enhancement. I hope I am wrong and that this can also work on ASUS.


Dude, you know how long it took me to figure out that i had to disable turbo in order for the board to allow me to change the vcore max (cuz calling it vcore is too easy and probably not accurate, as power saving does take it lower, but it flies above the vcore max when it feels like as well), I can now adjust the vcore max, which when changed turns turbo back on by itself. This hero vii BIOS is super screwy. I knew in my gut I should have waited til broadwell at least and just let this whole haswell fiasco blow over.

Or see what AMD came up with. I've burned money like grass before, but his time it hurts...there's stupid cuz it's fun and then stupid stupid. This was stupid stupid. OOH black friday! as if boxing day(week) won't have equal or lower prices on most things. Pre-boxing week is already approaching black friday prices.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Just got my cpu, now where is my mobo...

Thanks again www.siliconlottery.com


----------



## aerotracks

First look at my 4690k, air cooled, doesn't look too shabby.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastEddieNYC*
> 
> Your right about mount and application. My first 2 mounts gave me 1C improvement and the third 3C. I have CLU that I might try next time When I add a RX360 rad to the loop.


Man, it is one of the few and rare times I see you here. I know you have an ASRock. Can you please confirm what I write in the spoiler of my post above about the ASRock boards? I know you use a per-core o/c. Confirm please?

Thank you.


----------



## connectwise

On the tigerdirect ud5h z97 overview video, they said that prime95 isn't certified for devils canyon and may damage the chip. Any truth to that?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> Dude, you know how long it took me to figure out that i had to disable turbo in order for the board to allow me to change the vcore max (cuz calling it vcore is too easy and probably not accurate, as power saving does take it lower, but it flies above the vcore max when it feels like as well), I can now adjust the vcore max, which when changed turns turbo back on by itself. This hero vii BIOS is super screwy. I knew in my gut I should have waited til broadwell at least and just let this whole haswell fiasco blow over.
> 
> Or see what AMD came up with. I've burned money like grass before, but his time it hurts...there's stupid cuz it's fun and then stupid stupid. This was stupid stupid. OOH black friday! as if boxing day(week) won't have equal or lower prices on most things. Pre-boxing week is already approaching black friday prices.


I saw your post on the other thread about the Hero's BIOS. I own this board for what? Three days now? I understand it, on the biggest part, I didn't have the chance yet to learn it. The BIOS, that is.

I like their BIOS, though! A gazillion of features + settings but...the point remains: IF I will not be able to do what I wish to do it will be useless to me... I need to achieve a per-core o/c, for my average chip or even for the better one I will have, hopefully, after its replacement (via Intel's Tuning plan). If ASUS does not drop the Vcore on the Adaptive range of voltage then...

Also, I have found one guide only for this difficult BIOS and that is for their Z87 boards. I don't know if this guide is valid for their Z97 boards, as well, but I will mention one difference I have observed already:
on the guide they suggest that VRM spread spectrum should be enabled for better o/c results, but my Hero VII, latest BIOS, disables this feature by default, as soon as you will change the Core Ratio...

Finally, on if the DC is a fiasco or not, I am the last person to express an opinion. I come from AMD. My first Intel ever was this DC bought on October 2014. I like it. It is fast. It is not so much fun to struggle for a +300Mhz max but...it (looks like this) is the way things happen in our times.

ps: which BIOS do you use?


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Just got my cpu, now where is my mobo...
> 
> Thanks again www.siliconlottery.com


Nice, welcome to the club


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> First look at my 4690k, air cooled, doesn't look too shabby.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So jealous right now, struggling to get 4.6Ghz


----------



## M3TAl

Still love how this chip games all day at 4.7 1.2V, still cant get it to bench 5 GHz







. Sure I'll try sometime this week but for once there's time to game!


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> So jealous right now, struggling to get 4.6Ghz


I don't think there's a real world difference between 4.6 and 4.8GHz, don't worry


----------



## d0mini

Merry christmas all you intel overclockers


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Merry christmas all you intel overclockers


Merry Christmas to you, too, man!


----------



## Karan98

Merry Christmas Devil's Canyon owners!


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I saw your post on the other thread about the Hero's BIOS. I own this board for what? Three days now? I understand it, on the biggest part, I didn't have the chance yet to learn it. The BIOS, that is.
> 
> I like their BIOS, though! A gazillion of features + settings but...the point remains: IF I will not be able to do what I wish to do it will be useless to me... I need to achieve a per-core o/c, for my average chip or even for the better one I will have, hopefully, after its replacement (via Intel's Tuning plan). If ASUS does not drop the Vcore on the Adaptive range of voltage then...
> 
> Also, I have found one guide only for this difficult BIOS and that is for their Z87 boards. I don't know if this guide is valid for their Z97 boards, as well, but I will mention one difference I have observed already:
> on the guide they suggest that VRM spread spectrum should be enabled for better o/c results, but my Hero VII, latest BIOS, disables this feature by default, as soon as you will change the Core Ratio...
> 
> Finally, on if the DC is a fiasco or not, I am the last person to express an opinion. I come from AMD. My first Intel ever was this DC bought on October 2014. I like it. It is fast. It is not so much fun to struggle for a +300Mhz max but...it (looks like this) is the way things happen in our times.
> 
> ps: which BIOS do you use?


I just came from an amd too, since the 333mhz intel i bought in 1998. It was also impressive for it's day. I've seen several z87 guides and there a ROG hero VI guide on the rog site.. but that ain't hero vii. I'm sure all those choices are great, if we ever figure out what they mean and how to use them. Devil's canyon fiasco is that it's the same chip with "better" TIM, clocked higher. Well they can all OC to the around the same, and the TIM is nothing to brag about, I really want to delid.

Now I know it's a powerful chip, and the overclocking doesn't look like much, but I unlocked a bunch of the potential and it actually gets quite impressive. But Intel and AMD are coming out with new products.. and who knows what we will see.

We still have a long way to go with the Hero VII, btw, did you try it on static as opposed to adaptive? If you enable speedstep and Cstates (turn off c7 and i hear c6 if u PSU doesn't support it) Then it throttles down according to load. My problem is that this still goes back up to my default at 4.7, and the stability has just come into question, hence learning all that other BIOS jazz with no reference guide to this boards bios.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Man, it is one of the few and rare times I see you here. I know you have an ASRock. Can you please confirm what I write in the spoiler of my post above about the ASRock boards? I know you use a per-core o/c. Confirm please?
> Thank you.


Merry Christmas
After reading your experiences with Gigabyte and Asus I decided to stay with Asrock and just upgraded to the OC Formula. I kept my Extreme 4 for backup.
You are correct. With per core and adaptive with offset the voltage will adjust to what you set with load. I use adaptive for general use but when I'm doing some Cpu intensive stuff(After Effects etc) I have a override profile saved. Under heavy load adaptive adds too much voltage.
I usually buy Asus so I know from experience that in some areas they are more conservative with Bios to maximize compatibility and make BSOD's less likely compared to their competition.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Still love how this chip games all day at 4.7 1.2V, still cant get it to bench 5 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sure I'll try sometime this week but for once there's time to game!


Yeah, I have been playing Dragon Age Inqusition for the last few weeks with my 4790K at 4.7 GHz @ 1.290V and it has handled high-ultra 1440p very well. No stuttering or jittering at all like some other members have reported. That game is almost as good as any stress test IMO and I haven't experienced a single crash yet. The CPU does hit high 60s though with custom water, at least 15C higher than any of my other games. If any members have that game Id consider using it for at least some minor stress testing. The frostbite 3 engine seems to be very CPU dependent.

Merry Christmas to all fellow OCers too!


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Anyone know anything about batch numbers?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Yeah...
> I tend to believe, too, that I will never get that 4.7GHz on the Hero VII... Thank God I still own the SOC Force, where I have this freq. already!
> 
> There is another thing, though, the worst, which I do not even dare to admit to myself...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the per-core o/c that ASUS advertises and suggests is not possible on the Hero VII, at least NOT in the appropriate-best way this can be achieved on the ASRock Z97 Extreme6 I had - and it is now RMA-ed. I am not sure about this yet, because only today I have played a bit with this, but...it cannot be set the way it can on the ASRock. But I tend to think that ASRock offers offset on Adaptive whereas ASUS offers offset as we all know it: on the entire voltage curve..
> 
> Example
> Let's assume that for 4.6GHz I need 1.250V in the BIOS and that for 4.4GHz I need 1.200V.
> So, I wish to set this per-core o/c of 46x 46x 45x 44x.
> What is the Adaptive Vcore (and offset) I should set for the system to use 1.2V when on full load = all cores at 44x, and at the same time use up to 1.250V when on light/medium load, meaning when the two cores run at 46x? (no AVX - FMA3, of course!)
> 
> On the ASRock you set :
> - CPU Vcore voltage = Adaptive Mode
> - Vcore Adaptive voltage = 1.250V
> - Vcore additional offset = -0.05V
> 
> Result: when all cores at 44x ---> Vcore = 1.25 - 0.05 = 1.2V (what we really need).
> When two cores up to 46x ---> Vcore = up to 1.25V
> 
> On the ASUS it cannot happen like this. I don't know why. I have not been able to reproduce it. Perhaps because I used the ASUS multicore enhancement. I hope I am wrong and that this can also work on ASUS.


not like that 100mhz makes or breaks a game or program. If its that important to you use the soc.

Im afraid i have no input on the per core overclocking as it is completely useless to me.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Anyone know anything about batch numbers?


We know that they don't really matter anymore.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Yeah...
> I tend to believe, too, that I will never get that 4.7GHz on the Hero VII... Thank God I still own the SOC Force, where I have this freq. already!
> 
> There is another thing, though, the worst, which I do not even dare to admit to myself...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the per-core o/c that ASUS advertises and suggests is not possible on the Hero VII, at least NOT in the appropriate-best way this can be achieved on the ASRock Z97 Extreme6 I had - and it is now RMA-ed. I am not sure about this yet, because only today I have played a bit with this, but...it cannot be set the way it can on the ASRock. But I tend to think that ASRock offers offset on Adaptive whereas ASUS offers offset as we all know it: on the entire voltage curve..
> 
> Example
> Let's assume that for 4.6GHz I need 1.250V in the BIOS and that for 4.4GHz I need 1.200V.
> So, I wish to set this per-core o/c of 46x 46x 45x 44x.
> What is the Adaptive Vcore (and offset) I should set for the system to use 1.2V when on full load = all cores at 44x, and at the same time use up to 1.250V when on light/medium load, meaning when the two cores run at 46x? (no AVX - FMA3, of course!)
> 
> On the ASRock you set :
> - CPU Vcore voltage = Adaptive Mode
> - Vcore Adaptive voltage = 1.250V
> - Vcore additional offset = -0.05V
> 
> Result: when all cores at 44x ---> Vcore = 1.25 - 0.05 = 1.2V (what we really need).
> When two cores up to 46x ---> Vcore = up to 1.25V
> 
> On the ASUS it cannot happen like this. I don't know why. I have not been able to reproduce it. Perhaps because I used the ASUS multicore enhancement. I hope I am wrong and that this can also work on ASUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not like that 100mhz makes or breaks a game or program. If its that important to you use the soc.
> 
> Im afraid i have no input on the per core overclocking as it is completely useless to me.
Click to expand...

same and i never liked per core as i set 4 cores in the bios the voltage and take off


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Anyone know anything about batch numbers?


Yep, batch numbers give no indication of position/location in the original silicone wafer. The numbers are created long after the chips are cut and then manufactured in different locations in the world. That number will tell you the plant code, year and week of production, and lot number however.

It's just a good old fashioned lottery, the only way to find a winner is to OC it yourself. Devils Canyon seems to have a pretty good OCing range compared to first gen Haswell though. Several members posting here (myself included) owned first gen chips and can probably echo that sentiment. I had a very good 4670K (4.7 GHz @ 1.285V), but sold it to jump up to an i7 4790K and got nearly an identical OCer (4.7 GHz @ 1.290V).


----------



## Marc79

DC is better clocker in general than first gen Haswell, I agree with the above post.

I had a 4770k that did 4.5GHz/1.296v, on the other hand my 4790k does 4.7GHz at the same voltage, same vid set in bios 1.285 in both cases.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Couple of questions;

What is CPU ring ratio ? Is it better to leave on auto or rise it ?

Do I have to rise the CPU ring voltage at all ?

Is it worth while to disable Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor ? Or is that just a stupid idea ?

Sorry for some maybe beginner questions, but Intels are so different.


----------



## Maxalici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Couple of questions;
> 
> What is CPU ring ratio ? Is it better to leave on auto or rise it ?
> 
> Do I have to rise the CPU ring voltage at all ?
> 
> Is it worth while to disable Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor ? Or is that just a stupid idea ?
> 
> Sorry for some maybe beginner questions, but Intels are so different.


I am also confused about it, it says disabled at my bios that intel adaptive thermal monitor.

I never tried to enable or to check it because i keep all my bios settings on auto using a Z97X gaming 7 and 4790k all setting on auto except for extreme profile 1 enabled using 2x8GB 2400 at 11-13-13-31

My computer is like a charm, tried all stress tests max temp i get is 65C using corsair H100i and 5 AF fans led quite edition.

Benchmark at intel extreme is 1100 at max heat 65C so i am good.

Just want to know about that one intel adaptive thermal monitor shall i enable or keep disabled as default.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Couple of questions;
> 
> *What is CPU ring ratio ? Is it better to leave on auto or rise it ?
> 
> Do I have to rise the CPU ring voltage at all ?
> *
> Is it worth while to disable Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor ? Or is that just a stupid idea ?
> 
> Sorry for some maybe beginner questions, but Intels are so different.


Hi Ginger, ring is also known as uncore...

try something like

uncore (ring ratio) x40
uncore (ring) voltage 1.1v-1.15v-1.2v

usually for normal use keeping ring ratio around 500MHz - 400MHz below your CPU clock speed is fine..


----------



## opt33

Actually after reading Asus manual....they are stating the "intel adaptive thermal monitor" is just like gigabyte version, "cpu thermal monitor" and based on Tm2. If you disabled it in gigabyte board, it would be disabling only tm2, not tm1. Tm1 would still be active, which is set at factory and modulates duty cycle at tjmax. Tm2 modulates frequency and volts at tjmax, so no reason to disable gigabytes or asus version, as it has nothing to do with overclocking, and only protects cpu at tjmax, ie throttling at 100C.

Bottom line, leave "cpu thermal monitor" on gigabyte board, and "intel adaptive thermal monitor" on asus boards enabled. They control tm2, and will only throttle cpu at/near tjmax ie 100C. Unfortunately, asus has used similar names in past bioses to additionally throttle on power, and I believe that is why some overclocking sites state to disable these.

And my vring volts necessary for my uncore scales closely to vcore necessary for multi/mhz.

For example 44 uncore needs 1.15V vring for prime stable.
and 44 multi needs 1.15v vcore for prime stable.

46 uncore needs 1.24V vring for prime stable
46 multi needs 1.24v vcore for prime stable.

For 24/7, I use 47 multi, which requires 1.29V vcore for prime stable
And 45 uncore with 1.2V vring or 44 uncore with 1.15v vring.

But each cpu may require different vcore per mhz, and vring for given uncore


----------



## Maxalici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> The "intel adaptive thermal monitor" protects the processor when an application exceeds a certain TDP. Most people increase power limits in bios when overclocking, which basically disables this feature without disabling it. So doubt it matters whether you disable it or not if you already increased power limits. And this has nothing to do with the cpu's internal TCC, ie Thermal Control Circuit which is what throttles your cpu when you hit near tjmax, ie 100C. I dont have an Asus board, I have a gigabyte board, I personally dont disable the gigabyes version which is called cpu thermal monitor, and gigabyte manual states that is based on temp and uses TCC, ie it is TM2. If you disabled it in gigabyte board, it would be disabling only tm2, not tm1. Tm1 would still be active, which is set at factory and modulates duty cycle at tjmax. Tm2 modulates frequency and volts, so no reason to disable gigabytes version, as it has nothing to do with overclocking, and only protects cpu at tjmax.
> 
> And my vring volts necessary for my uncore scales closely to vcore necessary for multi/mhz.
> 
> For example 44 uncore needs 1.15V vring for prime stable.
> and 44 multi needs 1.15v vcore for prime stable.
> 
> 46 uncore needs 1.24V vring for prime stable
> 46 multi needs 1.24v vcore for prime stable.
> 
> For 24/7, I use 47 multi, which requires 1.29V vcore for prime stable
> And 45 uncore with 1.2V vring or 44 uncore with 1.15v vring.
> 
> But each cpu may require different vcore per mhz, and vring for given uncore


Thanks for this information, can you advice me if i shall enable or keep it disabled as it was set by default based on my settings.

I have everything on default which is auto as per my bios, the only adjustment i made at bios is enabling the x.m.p profile 1 and that's it, even the settings that falls under that is on defaults which is auto.

So about the intel thermal monitor is it good to enable it in my case or not, you said that will limit the power if it exceeds so i would say that will be good idea if i got all my settings on auto right.

My motherboard is Z97X Gaming 7


----------



## scorpscarx

Just wanted to chime in to say I've had my DC since launch, running at 1.312 *1.3 in uefi, for about 12 hours per day everyday with no issues so far.

The thing is a dud clocker, 4.6 requires 1.328 at load *at least with 16gb 2666 ram, it has a warped IHS with a 10c core delta, and it's hot as hell, attempting stress tests at that voltage will push 90c really fast so it's my gaming volt and clock. With that ram, it isn't even stable at auto voltage and stock clock, the imc must be terrible.

I tested 2 blocks and it has a dedicated pump and 360 rad.

Short story it's not worth delidding and I really want to get a broadwell replacement if they ever come out to hold over to skylake, just listing technical details though, *it's still a fast well performing chip.*


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hi Ginger, ring is also known as uncore...
> 
> try something like
> 
> uncore (ring ratio) x40
> uncore (ring) voltage 1.1v-1.15v-1.2v
> 
> usually for normal use keeping ring ratio around 500MHz - 400MHz below your CPU clock speed is fine..


this,

The best idea is to get core stable and leave cache alone. Then raise it as much as you can after everything else is dialed in and validated through stress tests.

I prefer not to leave it on auto though as some mobos may try to match the core.

Simply plugging in 4.0ghz as max cache with 1.150v has worked well on my 4790k.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxalici0us*
> 
> Thanks for this information, can you advice me if i shall enable or keep it disabled as it was set by default based on my settings.
> 
> I have everything on default which is auto as per my bios, the only adjustment i made at bios is enabling the x.m.p profile 1 and that's it, even the settings that falls under that is on defaults which is auto.
> 
> So about the intel thermal monitor is it good to enable it in my case or not, you said that will limit the power if it exceeds so i would say that will be good idea if i got all my settings on auto right.
> 
> My motherboard is Z97X Gaming 7


Actually read my edited version...I just read the asus manual....their thermal monitor is based on tm2. the confusion is in past they have used similar names for tdp throttling. So leave intel adaptive thermal monitor enabled. It will only throttle the cpu at tjmax 100c, and you want it enabled. your cpu would still throttle from tm1 is you disabled it, but no reason to disabled temp ones. Gigabyte board version is clearly tm2, and that again leave it enabled.


----------



## Maxalici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Actually read my edited version...I just read the asus manual....their thermal monitor is based on tm2. the confusion is in past they have used similar names for tdp throttling. So leave intel adaptive thermal monitor enabled. It will only throttle the cpu at tjmax 100c, and you want it enabled. your cpu would still throttle from tm1 is you disabled it, but no reason to disabled temp ones. Gigabyte board version is clearly tm2, and that again leave it enabled.


I am using Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 7 so does it apply to me too, shall i keep it enabled or would it affect performance in anyway or gives me trouble later.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxalici0us*
> 
> I am using Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 7 so does it apply to me too, shall i keep it enabled or would it affect performance in anyway or gives me trouble later.


Keep it enabled. Basically anyone with a gigabyte board or asus board should keep it enabled (manuals clearly state they are tm2). It will not affect performance in any way, it will only throttle your cpu if temps get to 100C. And that you want to happen.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Couple of questions;
> 
> What is CPU ring ratio ? Is it better to leave on auto or rise it ?
> 
> Do I have to rise the CPU ring voltage at all ?
> 
> Is it worth while to disable Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor ? Or is that just a stupid idea ?
> 
> Sorry for some maybe beginner questions, but Intels are so different.


Hello fellow AMD convert







. It's like CPU-NB/IMC on AMD. Some people say to increase it to keep it at a certaiin ratio to your core speed. So far I've left mine on stock 40 except for benching.


----------



## $ilent

Front page spreadsheet finally updated! Sorry it took to long folks xD

Merry Christmas to all and a Prosperous New Year.

$ilent


----------



## mjrhealth

Hi yes NB is, but a bit like the latest AMD chips it dont do anything. In fact if you search around there have being benches done that prove it does little in every day activities as it is so fast as is. It has being recommended to lower it if you want higher clocks.


----------



## M3TAl

It helps in Cinebench because it loves fast memory with lots of bandwidth. And voltage matters, I have a screenshot to prove it. Don't find the lowest voltage for cache that the bench will complete with, that's not the way to get more points.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Front page spreadsheet finally updated! Sorry it took to long folks xD
> 
> Merry Christmas to all and a Prosperous New Year.
> 
> $ilent


Now go update the Ivy Bridge super stable club for me please


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Now go update the Ivy Bridge super stable club for me please


It looks up to date to me?

edit: sorry im being stupid, I forgot that wasnt an auto join club you need to post.

Phew I got my work cut out in that one im guessing theres hundreds of posts to go through lol

edit2: Theres only about 15 posts to check not too bad, ill have a look at it now!


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> It looks up to date to me?
> 
> edit: sorry im being stupid, I forgot that wasnt an auto join club you need to post.
> 
> Phew I got my work cut out in that one im guessing theres hundreds of posts to go through lol
> 
> edit2: Theres only about 15 posts to check not too bad, ill have a look at it now!


It shouldn't be too bad, it's all but dead by now. But I don't want my hard work to be in vain


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> It shouldn't be too bad, it's all but dead by now. But I don't want my hard work to be in vain


Check the spreadsheet


----------



## aerotracks

Short custom run with the 4690k, looks good to go!

http://abload.de/image.php?img=4800_1298_custom4gs95.png


----------



## ginger_nuts

Damn, my 4690K @ 1.3v & 4.5Ghz on a 240mm rad with 2x D5's running 75% still pushes 90+ Celsius.

I so need to spend some late nights with this board and chip.


----------



## aerotracks

Air cooled here, room window open which nets me a decrease of about 5C.

When on water (that's what I run my i7 on), I use 9x120.. thinking about adding another mora to get better core temps
















There's no such thing as enough rad space









Edit: the hell with it, here's XTU 4.90GHz


----------



## josephimports

Here's my new 4790K. Batch X438B083.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






50x passed XTU bench at 1.35v but temps reached 85c. Soon to be delidded.


----------



## djthrottleboi




----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Air cooled here, room window open which nets me a decrease of about 5C.
> 
> When on water (that's what I run my i7 on), I use 9x120.. thinking about adding another mora to get better core temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as enough rad space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: the hell with it, here's XTU 4.90GHz


Nice overclock. Cold temps are the overclockers best friend. I have a 360 rad set up out the window in winter when benching.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Here's my new 4790K. Batch X438B083.
> 50x passed XTU bench at 1.35v but temps reached 85c. Soon to be delidded.


That is amazing. Let me guess, Silicon Lottery?

I've been looking but I haven't seen any 5's listed at all.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*


Happy Holidays to all of OCN.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> That is amazing. Let me guess, Silicon Lottery?


----------



## LostParticle

Hello people, and Merry Christmas to you, all









- What are the maximum "safe" offset values that I can set in the BIOS for System Agent, IO Digital and IO Analog offsets?
You can see my fan setup and my CPU cooler on my rig. Right now though I use a Noctua NH-U14S with (its) two fans.

I am posting the following well known screenshot, taken from Gigabyte's Z97 OC guide.



So, the max offset I can set for these is +0.25 ?

How do these work? I mean, should I increase these three values all at once with the same offset and test, and if it does not succeed then to lower one of them? In which order should I do this?

Finally, what value should I set the PCH voltage to, for better stability?

Thank you.

Note: anyone who would like to update their x264 binaries please read this post and a few posts further down.


----------



## jeremypt

Hi all,
I'm new to the club. I hope that all had a nice xmas.

I've built a new rig with the 4690K (BATCH L423B491) and an Asus Z97-PRO Gamer (latest BIOS). I think I got the CPU stable at 4.6 with 1.255 voltage (cpu z shows as 1.257).

I can do +12 hours of AIDA64 (CPU+FPU+CACHE), long runs of XTU and IBT. My doubt is about the cache voltage, that isn't overclocked. BIOS are at auto and I already tried with adaptive max of 1.0v. Under stress, the HWINFO shows cache voltage as 1.2xx, this is normal?

Thanks


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeremypt*
> 
> Hi all,
> I'm new to the club. I hope that all had a nice xmas.
> 
> I've built a new rig with the 4690K (BATCH L423B491) and an Asus Z97-PRO Gamer (latest BIOS). I think I got the CPU stable at 4.6 with 1.255 voltage (cpu z shows as 1.257).
> 
> I can do +12 hours of AIDA64 (CPU+FPU+CACHE), long runs of XTU and IBT. My doubt is about the cache voltage, that isn't overclocked. BIOS are at auto and I already tried with adaptive max of 1.0v. Under stress, the HWINFO shows cache voltage as 1.2xx, this is normal?
> 
> Thanks


Just manually set max cache to 35 and cache voltage to 1.150. That should take care of it.


----------



## jeremypt

Thanks,
But the default max is 39. Any point in downclock?

Thanks


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeremypt*
> 
> Thanks,
> But the default max is 39. Any point in downclock?
> 
> Thanks


no reason to downclock it. Set it to 39 then with same 1.150v.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hello people, and Merry Christmas to you, all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - What are the maximum "safe" offset values that I can set in the BIOS for System Agent, IO Digital and IO Analog offsets?
> You can see my fan setup and my CPU cooler on my rig. Right now though I use a Noctua NH-U14S with (its) two fans.
> 
> I am posting the following well known screenshot, taken from Gigabyte's Z97 OC guide.
> 
> 
> 
> So, the max offset I can set for these is +0.25 ?
> 
> How do these work? I mean, should I increase these three values all at once with the same offset and test, and if it does not succeed then to lower one of them? In which order should I do this?
> 
> Finally, what value should I set the PCH voltage to, for better stability?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Note: anyone who would like to update their x264 binaries please read this post and a few posts further down.


For 24/7 settings, you really dont need to mess with any of those, though if you have 24/7 memory with 3000+ ram speeds then possibly s/a. For benching with higher ram speeds, high bclk, or up past 5ghz with higher ram speeds, then you may, and more likely benching with LN2. The only time increasing S/A or I/O volts made any difference on mine was cinebench at 5.1ghz with overclocking my ram at higher speed and tighter timings, and probably just s/a that made difference.

For running prime 28.5 stable at 4.7 or 4.8, the only 3 voltages that make any difference on mine is vcore for multi, vccin (1.9 on mine for both 4.7/4.8), and increasing vring for increasing uncore/cache.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> For 24/7 settings, you really dont need to mess with any of those, though if you have 24/7 memory with 3000+ ram speeds then possibly s/a. For benching with higher ram speeds, high bclk, or up past 5ghz with higher ram speeds, then you may, and more likely benching with LN2. The only time increasing S/A or I/O volts made any difference on mine was cinebench at 5.1ghz with overclocking my ram at higher speed and tighter timings, and probably just s/a that made difference.
> 
> For running prime 28.5 stable at 4.7 or 4.8, the only 3 voltages that make any difference on mine is vcore for multi, vccin (1.9 on mine for both 4.7/4.8), and increasing vring for increasing uncore/cache.


Thank you for your reply.

- My current system is shown on my sig-rig.

- The only reason I have asked about SA, IOD & IOA is because on the Maximus Hero VII I cannot stabilize 4.7 core - 44 cache - RAM at its factory defaults (1833 8-9-9-24 2T 1.6V), no matter what I have tried.

- Either the Hero VII is pure crap for overclocking or my chip has all of the sudden degraded (new Wall = 4.7 GHz) or I am doing something terribly wrong.

- I will try now with x47 all core, x39 cache, 1600 RAM. If OK I'll take it from there...

- I will end this day by installing my chip back on my SOC Force and rerun my 4.7 profile there, already tested and stabilized there. IF all go well on the SOC Force then the Hero is crap.

Thanks.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> - My current system is shown on my sig-rig.
> 
> - The only reason I have asked about SA, IOD & IOA is because on the Maximus Hero VII I cannot stabilize 4.7 core - 44 cache - RAM at its factory defaults (1833 8-9-9-24 2T 1.6V), no matter what I have tried.
> 
> - Either the Hero VII is pure crap for overclocking or my chip has all of the sudden degraded (new Wall = 4.7 GHz) or I am doing something terribly wrong.
> 
> - I will try now with x47 all core, x39 cache, 1600 RAM. If OK I'll take it from there...
> 
> - I will end this day by installing my chip back on my SOC Force and rerun my 4.7 profile there, already tested and stabilized there. IF all go well on the SOC Force then the Hero is crap.
> 
> Thanks.


yep, that is best way to figure it out. If you can get 47 core, with 39 cache, 1600 ram stable, then bump up your cache only and increase vring volts until that is stable. Then if you bump up memory and crashes, then you could try running +.1 to s/a and iod/ioa just to see (reason being if hero board perhaps has one of those 3 volts slightly lower than other board, despite bios value same).


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> yep, that is best way to figure it out. If you can get 47 core, with 39 cache, 1600 ram stable, then bump up your cache only and increase vring volts until that is stable. Then if you bump up memory and crashes, then you could try running +.1 to s/a and iod/ioa just to see (reason being if hero board perhaps has one of those 3 volts slightly lower than other board, despite bios value same).


Thanks man.
And Merry Christmas to you!

One question regarding my RAM's timings. You see them factory defaults on my sig-rig. Now, what timings should I set for this RAM kit at 1600? Should I better leave it at 1333, as the BIOS sets it after loading Optimized Defaults? Yeah...maybe better this way...

By the way, ONLY when I raised these three (SA, IOD, IOA) I was capable to proceed longer under the x264. It failed later than when leaving those three on Auto.

My RAM kit is certified for the Hero VII, btw.

Gonna try now, thanks.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Thanks man.
> And Merry Christmas to you!
> 
> One question regarding my RAM's timings. You see them factory defaults on my sig-rig. Now, what timings should I set for this RAM kit at 1600? Should I better leave it at 1333, as the BIOS sets it after loading Optimized Defaults? Yeah...maybe better this way...
> 
> By the way, ONLY when I raised these three (SA, IOD, IOA) I was capable to proceed longer under the x264. It failed later than when leaving those three on Auto.
> 
> My RAM kit is certified for the Hero VII, btw.
> 
> Gonna try now, thanks.


yep, i would leave at default 1333. sounds like your two motherboards may have had slightly different SA/IOD/IOA actual volts if that was case, which will be fixed by increasing those as you did. maybe just one of them, but that you can figure that out after getting stable, or just leave all 3 at slight bump.

Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------



## Karan98

Successfully got a stable 4.7GHz overclock @ 1.3v in bios, 1.312v under max load. 44x cache too @ 1.25V with VRIN @ 1.95v. I have all the C states enabled but I'm currently using constant manual voltage.

What would be the best thing to do now that I've found my max stable OC?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> yep, i would leave at default 1333. *sounds like your two motherboards may have had slightly different SA/IOD/IOA actual volts* if that was case, which will be fixed by increasing those as you did. maybe just one of them, but that you can figure that out after getting stable, or just leave all 3 at slight bump.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you as well!


Oh, oh, oh!! Wait!

I have not thought of that - a clueless newbie being!!! OMG.... Do you think this might be the case?! That the Hero VII has VERY low SA, IOD and IOA, by default?!

Here are a few facts.

- Here is a screenshot from my ASRock Z97 Extreme6 running at 4.7GHz core - 4.4GHz Cache - 1866 8-9-9-24 1T @1.6V, as can be seen in HwINFO64. Look at the value CPU SA is taking! *1.216V* ! Also, look at the Digital and Analog IO values! I have never touched either of those values on that o/c! Those settings were left on AUTO on that o/c!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Right now, on Optimal Defaults on the Hero VII, my VCCSA (system agent) is 1.112V! Again, everything is on Auto.

A screenshot from my SOC Force can be seen on this post. Unfortunately, the SA is not shown but the Analog IO is shown. Right now on the Hero my Analog IO is 1.019 (max).

Last question - really important! Can the SA be set that much high?! Can I really set its offset so that it will get a max of ~1.216V, as it was on ASRock?

Thank you.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> What would be the best thing to do now that I've found my max stable OC?


Use your PC for whatever it is you use it for?


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Use your PC for whatever it is you use it for?


Haha I meant about the voltages? Do I let it stay at a constant 1.3v?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Haha I meant about the voltages? Do I let it stay at a constant 1.3v?


if you have cstates enabled it is dropping at idle already. Check hwinfo64, scroll down to vcore.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> if you have cstates enabled it is dropping at idle already. Check hwinfo64, scroll down to vcore.


Voltages don't drop at idle.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeremypt*
> 
> Thanks,
> But the default max is 39. Any point in downclock?
> 
> Thanks


If you leave it at the default, some boards will overclock it in line with the core speed, so it is usually better to manually set something besides 39/40.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hello people, and Merry Christmas to you, all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - What are the maximum "safe" offset values that I can set in the BIOS for System Agent, IO Digital and IO Analog offsets?
> You can see my fan setup and my CPU cooler on my rig. Right now though I use a Noctua NH-U14S with (its) two fans.
> 
> I am posting the following well known screenshot, taken from Gigabyte's Z97 OC guide.
> 
> 
> 
> So, the max offset I can set for these is +0.25 ?
> 
> How do these work? I mean, should I increase these three values all at once with the same offset and test, and if it does not succeed then to lower one of them? In which order should I do this?
> 
> Finally, what value should I set the PCH voltage to, for better stability?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Note: anyone who would like to update their x264 binaries please read this post and a few posts further down.


On my crappy 4770K, I found that adding a +0.1V offset to VCCSA and VCCIOD seemed to help a little. VCCIOA (analog IO) didn't seem to do anything for me. And I font think there's any point in messing with PCH voltage, since it doesn't have anything to do with the CPU or RAM.


----------



## Sharchaster

try 2 times x264 stability test...passed 5 Loops (@ with total 40 minutes each)....too long for me to wait...

the settings are 1.315 volt (core), uncore is at x45 (1.38 volt), input voltage is at 1.98 volt....not bad but not good settings, too.
Because I can passed the XTU bench, Cinebench test, and a few games with much lower settings compared to this one.

*Oh don't forget I'm using the newer version of "x264-64".exe* not the old one....(the latest build is on november 2014)


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Oh, oh, oh!! Wait!
> 
> I have not thought of that - a clueless newbie being!!! OMG.... Do you think this might be the case?! That the Hero VII has VERY low SA, IOD and IOA, by default?!
> 
> Here are a few facts.
> 
> - Here is a screenshot from my ASRock Z97 Extreme6 running at 4.7GHz core - 4.4GHz Cache - 1866 8-9-9-24 1T @1.6V, as can be seen in HwINFO64. Look at the value CPU SA is taking! *1.216V* ! Also, look at the Digital and Analog IO values! I have never touched either of those values on that o/c! Those settings were left on AUTO on that o/c!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, on Optimal Defaults on the Hero VII, my VCCSA (system agent) is 1.112V! Again, everything is on Auto.
> 
> A screenshot from my SOC Force can be seen on this post. Unfortunately, the SA is not shown but the Analog IO is shown. Right now on the Hero my Analog IO is 1.019 (max).
> 
> Last question - really important! Can the SA be set that much high?! Can I really set its offset so that it will get a max of ~1.216V, as it was on ASRock?
> 
> Thank you.


I would just increase +.1v and see if it passes, then go from there.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> try 2 times x264 stability test...passed 5 Loops (@ with total 40 minutes each)....too long for me to wait...
> 
> the settings are 1.315 volt (core), uncore is at x45 (1.38 volt), input voltage is at 1.98 volt....not bad but not good settings, too.
> Because I can passed the XTU bench, Cinebench test, and a few games with much lower settings compared to this one.
> 
> *Oh don't forget I'm using the newer version of "x264-64".exe* not the old one....(the latest build is on november 2014)


1.38V for the uncore sounds really high to me.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> 1.38V for the uncore sounds really high to me.


Don't know why....x264 stress test is really strange, IMO....on my daily use I only need 1.30 volt for the x45 uncore to pass the other stress test....using this one, I need to up the voltage into 1,38 volt, lol..
Gonna research for the uncore voltage next time (maybe I can reduce those voltage a little bit, but we'll see)...Too lazy now to research....as I want to try to run 10 loops tonight. (80 minutes total, lol)....I can't imagine the bill electricity for my house this month


----------



## Karan98

Anyone help me? My voltage is manually set to 1.3v, now that I have my stable OC, do I set it to adaptive or offset voltage?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Anyone help me? My voltage is manually set to 1.3v, now that I have my stable OC, do I set it to adaptive or offset voltage?


Keep them at manual its the best just enable c state from bios to c3 and your vcore will drop in idle


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> I can't imagine the bill electricity for my house this month


It might be $*.15*USD higher than normal.


----------



## LostParticle

I have some *initial* results:



Everything in the BIOS was left on Auto. I've only set the Core Ratio at 47x, the Cache Min and Max at 39x, and the CPU Initial and Eventual voltages at 1.95V

Next attempt: to bring my RAM at its factory defaults (and a bit better)---> 1866MHz, 8-9-9-24 1T, (tRFC = 175) @1.6V

I will clear CMOS now, then set my current settings manually and start the next effort.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I have some *initial* results:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in the BIOS was left on Auto. I've only set the Core Ratio at 47x, the Cache Min and Max at 39x, and the CPU Initial and Eventual voltages at 1.95V
> 
> Next attempt: to bring my RAM at its factory defaults (and a bit better)---> 1866MHz, 8-9-9-24 1T, (tRFC = 175) @1.6V
> 
> I will clear CMOS now, then set my current settings manually and start the next effort.


i see you run 1104 bios on you hero its the best for oc ?

i run 2201 on my hero


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try 2 times x264 stability test...passed 5 Loops (@ with total 40 minutes each)....too long for me to wait...
> 
> the settings are 1.315 volt (core), uncore is at x45 (1.38 volt), input voltage is at 1.98 volt....not bad but not good settings, too.
> Because I can passed the XTU bench, Cinebench test, and a few games with much lower settings compared to this one.
> 
> *Oh don't forget I'm using the newer version of "x264-64".exe* not the old one....(the latest build is on november 2014)


when I re-run the stress test using this settings, my systems got crashed now....the errors are still the same 0x101 codes....this is unbelieveable....don't want to raise the voltage now...as I know it can add more heat compared to before....what should I do now? very confusing with this stress test....degradation? oh well? as I can pass the other stress test with lower settings compared to this one....

and I bought the chip 2 weeks ago...lol


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> i see you run 1104 bios on you hero its the best for oc ?
> 
> i run 2201 on my hero


I honestly do not know.
I flashed this 1104 BIOS last night, after someone suggested it to me. Googling this issue later I discovered a few topics on the ROG forums where people were having problems with 2201 BIOS but those were not o/c problems, at least not in the topics (threads) that I have found. They were complaining about not being able to boot under certain settings, an issue I have never-ever faced with the latest 2201 BIOS.

My personal and subjective opinion is that 2201 BIOS is great. It just happened that I am performing my efforts for 4.7Ghz on this 1104 BIOS, but as soon as I will stabilize it, I will immediately flash 2201, to give it a try, at least. I am sure it will go great, though.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I honestly do not know.
> I flashed this 1104 BIOS last night, after someone suggested it to me. Googling this issue later I discovered a few topics on the ROG forums where people were having problems with 2201 BIOS but those were not o/c problems, at least not in the topics (threads) that I have found. They were complaining about not being able to boot under certain settings, an issue I have never-ever faced with the latest 2201 BIOS.
> 
> My personal and subjective opinion is that 2201 BIOS is great. It just happened that I am performing my efforts for 4.7Ghz on this 1104 BIOS, but as soon as I will stabilize it, I will immediately flash 2201, to give it a try, at least. I am sure it will go great, though.


just test now the 2201 have bug with input voltage i set them to 1.95 and llc to 9 but the voltage the same in the windows 1.88 under loading









i think i will back to my 5month profile 4500 @ stock voltage 1.21v and oc ram to 2400 thats butter than 4600 and 1600ram with more than 6h testing


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Voltages don't drop at idle.


you have cstates set to auto.

Auto is not the same as enabled. Set them all to enabled/c7. Then check hwinfo again.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> when I re-run the stress test using this settings, my systems got crashed now....the errors are still the same 0x101 codes....this is unbelieveable....don't want to raise the voltage now...as I know it can add more heat compared to before....what should I do now? very confusing with this stress test....degradation? oh well? as I can pass the other stress test with lower settings compared to this one....
> 
> and I bought the chip 2 weeks ago...lol


When running prime, crashing at 8 hour mark isnt uncommon. X264 is no different. If you ran x264 for 12 hours, then crashed with a second test within 10 minutes that would be unusual. But running it for an hour and not crashing, then running it for a second hour and crashing....just means you crashed after 2 hours....pretty normal and means the overclock is not stable.

Basically you just need to increase vcore or decrease mhz. And I would decrease cache volts, my guess it was just coincidence (didnt crash the time you increased cahce volts) and in reality it is vcore that needs increasing. Either that or your uncore is the worst I have seen.

I have run countless prime runs, even at 5ghz, and no degradation and Iv had my chip since 24hrs after first release. X264 is a decent stress test, but x264 encoding is normal use. Degradation wouldnt even be a consideration. And x264 may get you in the ballpark, but it may not be stable. I can loop x264 with vcore that will crash in 24/7 use, but it is useful for getting you in ballpark, but if you crash later on in normal use, then just bump up vcore until bsod stop, assuming other volts are correct.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Well guys, i got my motherboard today.. I left work to go check it out. Ended up doing everything to be able to at least check if it worked.. Which it does.

My 4790k shows up as 1.047v after i did a load defaults in my bios.. Now since im coming from a amd 8350 that was 1.35v vid. Im thinking the number is good? Or is that above or below normal?


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Well guys, i got my motherboard today.. I left work to go check it out. Ended up doing everything to be able to at least check if it worked.. Which it does.
> 
> My 4790k shows up as 1.047v after i did a load defaults in my bios.. Now since im coming from a amd 8350 that was 1.35v vid. Im thinking the number is good? Or is that above or below normal?


Pretty sure that's considered good. Certainly above average.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Pretty sure that's considered good. Certainly above average.


Sweet been pondering it since I left the house to go back to work.. Just leaving now to head home have some beers and start tweakin this thing.. Hoping for at least 4.8ghz untill I learn the ins and outs..


----------



## RedTea

Hey everyone,
I have a little of a problem to share: I own an i5 4690k + z97x-soc and when overclocking or full auto (default), as I enable XMP (1866mhz), it crashes, like a loss of electricity, no black or blue screen.

Been trying for quite a lot now, having troubles since august. At 1333 it goes just fine, at 1600mhz happens to crash and with XMP on it's just every 10-20 minutes.

A lot of people told me the ram speed ain't the problem (also if Intel said ram speed support 1333-1600) and my motherboard should allow up to 2900mhz.

Right now it's pretty much all on auto: Vrin 1,800, Vcore 1,084, Ring 1,050, Agent, both i/o, core pch 1,090 and io pch 1,500

Any help would be super nice to receive.

With regards,
Luca


----------



## Digitalist

As someone who is new to overclocking, I find the rapid onset of diminishing returns in overclocking really interesting.

As I mentioned in the Haswell Overclocking Guide with Statistics thread, my 4690k got up to 4.6ghz easily with the following settings:

Core x: 46
Uncore x: 43
VID: 1.25v
Uncore VID: 1.20v
VCCIN: 1.90v

At those settings it breezed through any stability test I could throw at it, and got up to 126-128 gflops on IBT runs. To get from there to 4.7ghz was another story:



Core x: 47
Uncore x: 43 (Initially tested at 39x, raised after stability was tested good at 39x)
VID: 1.315v
Uncore VID: 1.20v
VCCIN: 2.00v

So far it has withstood multiple 5 loop runs of x264 (latest encoder version), as well a few 10 pass runs of IBT on very high, not to mentioned the current 20 loop run of x264 that was in progress when the above image was taken.

I've confirmed that this will run Prime95 28.5 Small FFTs without heat throttling, but it gets up to the low-to-mid 90s running it, and into the low 80s on IBT very hard runs. Considering I'm running a front mounted h105 with 4 x 120mm fans in a push/pull, as well as 4 x 120mm case exhaust fans, that's some pretty serious heat being generated at 1.315v.

What I find interesting is how easily the gains came up to 4.6ghz, and how much more difficult they become afterwards in terms of voltage required and heat produced. It almost seems as though you enter a realm of rapidly diminishing returns past a certain point in overclocking. Right now, 4.8ghz doesn't really appear feasible as it was not stable at 1.330v and I have concerns that it would heat throttle in Prime95 28.5 at any voltage above that.


----------



## Digitalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedTea*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> I have a little of a problem to share: I own an i5 4690k + z97x-soc and when overclocking or full auto (default), as I enable XMP (1866mhz), it crashes, like a loss of electricity, no black or blue screen.
> 
> Been trying for quite a lot now, having troubles since august. At 1333 it goes just fine, at 1600mhz happens to crash and with XMP on it's just every 10-20 minutes.
> 
> A lot of people told me the ram speed ain't the problem (also if Intel said ram speed support 1333-1600) and my motherboard should allow up to 2900mhz.
> 
> Right now it's pretty much all on auto: Vrin 1,800, Vcore 1,084, Ring 1,050, Agent, both i/o, core pch 1,090 and io pch 1,500
> 
> Any help would be super nice to receive.
> 
> With regards,
> Luca


The first step would be to read the overclocking guide at the start of this thread, then read the guide in http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics and learn to set the relevant parameters manually.

Automatic overclocks are, IMHO, a very bad idea (unless *very* conservative) and should be avoided. You are better off putting in the work to learn how to input the settings manually, and learning how to work though establishing stability.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Look at the value CPU SA is taking! *1.216V* ! Also, look at the Digital and Analog IO values! I have never touched either of those values on that o/c! Those settings were left on AUTO on that o/c!
> 
> Last question - really important! Can the SA be set that much high?! Can I really set its offset so that it will get a max of ~1.216V, as it was on ASRock?
> 
> Thank you.


That's fairly high or I have a very low number as mine is set to 0.840v so +0.2 brings only to 1.04v which is still miles away from what Asrock seems to give..


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Starting out pretty good.

This is the very first test before updating bios and checking any bios settings. Memory running at 1333.



Second test after I set the xmp profile and did the latest bios flash. Memory running at 2400.



Will start with some overclocking here after I watch this weeks goldrush.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> When running prime, crashing at 8 hour mark isnt uncommon. X264 is no different. If you ran x264 for 12 hours, then crashed with a second test within 10 minutes that would be unusual. But running it for an hour and not crashing, then running it for a second hour and crashing....just means you crashed after 2 hours....pretty normal and means the overclock is not stable.
> 
> Basically you just need to increase vcore or decrease mhz. And I would decrease cache volts, my guess it was just coincidence (didnt crash the time you increased cahce volts) and in reality it is vcore that needs increasing. Either that or your uncore is the worst I have seen.
> 
> I have run countless prime runs, even at 5ghz, and no degradation and Iv had my chip since 24hrs after first release. X264 is a decent stress test, but x264 encoding is normal use. Degradation wouldnt even be a consideration. And x264 may get you in the ballpark, but it may not be stable. I can loop x264 with vcore that will crash in 24/7 use, but it is useful for getting you in ballpark, but if you crash later on in normal use, then just bump up vcore until bsod stop, assuming other volts are correct.


So you meant I must decrease the cache volt and freq?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> So you meant I must decrease the cache volt and freq?


no, just up the vcore a notch until stable.

I was also suggesting that 1.38v is high for 45 cache, unless your cpu has unusually weak cache. Once you get vcore stable, I would double check the need for high cache volts for 45 cache. I was guessing that perhaps you ran a test and failed, and then upped cache voltage and passed....but perhaps it was just luck you passed after upping cache volts.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> no, just up the vcore a notch until stable.
> 
> I was also suggesting that 1.38v is high for 45 cache, unless your cpu has unusually weak cache. Once you get vcore stable, I would double check the need for high cache volts for 45 cache. I was guessing that perhaps you ran a test and failed, and then upped cache voltage and passed....but perhaps it was just luck you passed after upping cache volts.


the heat that take my consideration....considering the ambient temps on my room isn't good, I'm a little bit afraid to raise the vcore beyond this...


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> the heat that take my consideration....considering the ambient temps on my room isn't good, I'm a little bit afraid to raise the vcore beyond this...


Gotcha....no harm in trying 4.8 for 24/7 with current vcore to see...but if you get bsods, then you would be better off running 4.7.

Personally i think sweet spot is 4.6 to 4.7 on these anyways. 4.8 and above tend to get finicky with higher vcore and higher temps.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Gotcha....no harm in trying 4.8 for 24/7 with current vcore to see...but if you get bsods, then you would be better off running 4.7.
> 
> Personally i think sweet spot is 4.6 to 4.7 on these anyways. 4.8 and above tend to get finicky with higher vcore and higher temps.


No, I never experienced problems like BSOD when using this voltage (and lower) in 24/7 use....my problems is only with this stress test....not the other.
hell I can boot into windows at 4.9 Ghz @1.31 volt and can use it on my normal use....only bench test that cause crash on mine which I hate it.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Welp, that was fun lol. Took all of 2 tries to get it set up to 4.8 ghz. Did a 10 min stress test and it passed. Will do a hour long run later.. Now time to see how much better BF4 performs.

Anyways add me to the list.

http://valid.x86.fr/eujezs


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Welp, that was fun lol. Took all of 2 tries to get it set up to 4.8 ghz. Did a 10 min stress test and it passed. Will do a hour long run later.. Now time to see how much better BF4 performs.
> 
> Anyways add me to the list.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/eujezs


FPS drop and min FPS seem better coming from my 8350 in BF4. Didn't do any actual testing so that could all be placebo. There was this one spot on Hainan Resort 64 player Conquest where my FPS would always tank hard but it doesn't seem to drop near as much now with this 4790K.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Welp, that was fun lol. Took all of 2 tries to get it set up to 4.8 ghz. Did a 10 min stress test and it passed. Will do a hour long run later.. Now time to see how much better BF4 performs.
> 
> Anyways add me to the list.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/eujezs


You are better off using the Benchmark in XTU, instead of the stress test. It is harder to pass, and only takes a few minutes. Quickest way to initially check a new overclock.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> FPS drop and min FPS seem better coming from my 8350 in BF4. Didn't do any actual testing so that could all be placebo. There was this one spot on Hainan Resort 64 player Conquest where my FPS would always tank hard but it doesn't seem to drop near as much now with this 4790K.


Thats what Im hopping for.. I have my fps set to max out at 110. It sat there alot with my 8350, but when it would drop to mid 60's in firefights it would drive me bonkers.. Once you get spoiled of the smoothness of 110hz you want it all the time...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You are better off using the Benchmark in XTU, instead of the stress test. It is harder to pass, and only takes a few minutes. Quickest way to initially check a new overclock.


Yup, did that too, I noticed it would make the cpu alittle hotter.. So i run the 10 min stress test first.. Then run the bench..



Sorry if im posting to many screenies, but im so pumped lol.. Time to start drinkin some beer and playin some games.. Thanks for all the help everyone, just reading for the past few days while i was waiting on this system totally helped out.


----------



## Sharchaster

4.9 GHz core clock

scared now to test with XTU bench because of temps....but at least I knew my chip can do higher than what I expected.







probably with a good cooler, I can stay at 4.9 GHz


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedTea*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> I have a little of a problem to share: I own an i5 4690k + z97x-soc and when overclocking or full auto (default), as I enable XMP (1866mhz), it crashes, like a loss of electricity, no black or blue screen.
> 
> Been trying for quite a lot now, having troubles since august. At 1333 it goes just fine, at 1600mhz happens to crash and with XMP on it's just every 10-20 minutes.
> 
> A lot of people told me the ram speed ain't the problem (also if Intel said ram speed support 1333-1600) and my motherboard should allow up to 2900mhz.
> 
> Right now it's pretty much all on auto: Vrin 1,800, Vcore 1,084, Ring 1,050, Agent, both i/o, core pch 1,090 and io pch 1,500
> 
> Any help would be super nice to receive.
> 
> With regards,
> Luca


post your power supply info please.


----------



## benjamen50

I keep getting 0x101 BSOD's on idle. I've already increased my Vcore a bit and disabled Intel C-States. Anyone got any ideas on how to fix it? I'm running 2400 MHz ram on a Intel Core i5 4690K 4.5 GHz overclock with 4.2 GHz uncore.

VCore is around 1.310v, when I play games and use the computer I never get the BSOD.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I keep getting 0x101 BSOD's on idle. I've already increased my Vcore a bit and disabled Intel C-States. Anyone got any ideas on how to fix it? I'm running 2400 MHz ram on a Intel Core i5 4690K 4.5 GHz overclock with 4.2 GHz uncore.
> 
> VCore is around 1.310v, when I play games and use the computer I never get the BSOD.


have you raised input voltage at all?


----------



## LostParticle

I have managed to pass the test with my RAM on its factory settings (XMP profile_1)



I had to change quite a few settings in the BIOS to achieve this... I am not sure if I really had to but I changed them anyway because my third and last step will be to bring the Cache ratio up to 44x, so I suppose these settings will be required.

If you recall, on my first attempt for this 4.7 GHz profile I had almost everything in the BIOS left on Auto.

I've started my attempt for the RAM by setting what I prefer, manually: 1866, 8-9-9-24, 1T, tRFC = 170, @1.6V. I was getting the 0x101 BSOD. By the way, this 0x101 BSOD is the only kind of BSOD I have ever seen on this system, but also with my other motherboards, as well. Very-very rarely I have seen a 0x124 BSOD, too. I have never encountered any other type of BSOD.

So, back to the point, after setting the RAM manually I was getting the 0x101. Then I started raising the CPU Initial and Eventual Input voltage, up to the value of 2.080V. Still the same 0x101 BSOD. Then I have raised SA (+0.199), IOD (+0.150) and IOA (+0.100) offsets. Still x101. I don't know if these vales are considered high, but I brought them to the ASRock's level -- as observed on my system.

Then I disabled CPU Integrated VR Fault Management. Still 0x101 BSOD. Then I set CPU Load Line Calibration to 9, CPU Power Phase Control to Extreme and CPU Current Capability to 130%. I also brought down both CPU Input voltages to 1.95V. It kept failing with the 0x101 BSOD.

I shut down the PC and gone to sleep.

This morning I powered on, loaded the XMP Profile_1, and completed the 5 loops of the x264, latest binaries, that you see above. The only change is the command rate, from 1T that I had it, to 2T.

Next, and final, attempt: to bring the Cache ratio up to 44x.

ps: CPU cooler (this period): Noctua NH-U14S, push/pull setup. It does its best but it cannot help much...


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> have you raised input voltage at all?


Yeah I have. It's at 1.205V. I suppose I need to raise it a bit more.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Yeah I have. It's at 1.205V. I suppose I need to raise it a bit more.


for core of around 1.3v i always run input voltage at 1.85v. 1.2 is way too low. Unless you are lookibg at the wrong voltage.

Even the stock input voltage is 1.7v ish.


----------



## benjamen50

Oh, my override voltage is 1.730v.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Oh, my override voltage is 1.730v.


raiseinput voltage to 1.85v it should eliminate the 101s.


----------



## RedTea

It's the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> post your power supply info please.


Thanks for your reply








The power supply is Enermax Platimax 750W. All components are new (bought on august)

For Digitalist:
been reading Haswell Overclocking Guide since august, it was an helpfull guide indeed.


----------



## opt33

5 loops x264 at 4.8ghz, with 1.3v vid/bios which is 1.32v vcore max, uncore is 45. going to try to see how low vcore can still pass 4.8 with x264, compared to other tests.


5 loops x264 at 4.8ghz, now with 1.28 vid/bios, 1.296vcore max. Had XTU running which graphs the run.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> 5 loops x264 at 4.8ghz, with 1.3v vid/bios which is 1.32v vcore max, uncore is 45. going to try to see how low vcore can still pass 4.8 with x264, compared to other tests.
> 
> 
> 5 loops x264 at 4.8ghz, now with 1.28 vid/bios, 1.296vcore max. Had XTU running which graphs the run.


I hate sounding n00bish, but with my board and last intel being in 1998, I got no choice. What is uncore and what effect does it have? vid/bios? vcore max i got lol. Everything is like in Asus language in my BIOS. I think i found out what uncore translated to, i can check my pile of posts...

Any ways, I got a chip that defaults to 1.3v, $25 intel overnight replacement for a 1.264v default chip. I'm knocking out 4.8 with 1.31v, (ss and cs off, for some reason increases XTU bench score to 1183 as opposed to 1121 with them on.. go figure, literally for me lol) Had it up to 4.9 @ 1.36v. didn't really push, just messin around. I think that's an undervolt (XTU benchmark is great for catching that). Or I just left speedstep and cstates on.

I throw OCCT at stuff for five min, but since I barely know what I'm doing in this labyrinth they call a bios, as long as my vcore numbers are good and bf4 plays perfectly, I'll wait til I have a clue before pushing.. I wait for my NT-H1 to get here mon/tues to max both chips and see which to keep. But I gotta know what I'm doin first.

vid/bios and vcore max. relation? 2 seperate settings? or is one a bios setting and one a software report? Appreciate it









So far all I know is changing the vcore max, enable/diable speedstep and cstates (power conservation mode lol), and changing the multiplier. I know there are a couple of stabalization settings I'm missing - at least.


----------



## michaelius

Hmm looks like I got fairy average chip with this 4690k - 4,4 was stable at 1,22 but I had to bump voltage to 1,25 for 4,5 and now 1,28 for 4,6

Uncore is still 3900, I haven't touched voltages outside of cpu and vcin (increased to 1,85V)

Still that's better than my G3258 which needed 1,35 for 4400


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> I hate sounding n00bish, but with my board and last intel being in 1998, I got no choice. What is uncore and what effect does it have? vid/bios? vcore max i got lol. Everything is like in Asus language in my BIOS. I think i found out what uncore translated to, i can check my pile of posts...
> 
> Any ways, I got a chip that defaults to 1.3v, $25 intel overnight replacement for a 1.264v default chip. I'm knocking out 4.8 with 1.31v, (ss and cs off, for some reason increases XTU bench score to 1183 as opposed to 1121 with them on.. go figure, literally for me lol) Had it up to 4.9 @ 1.36v. didn't really push, just messin around. I think that's an undervolt (XTU benchmark is great for catching that). Or I just left speedstep and cstates on.
> 
> I throw OCCT at stuff for five min, but since I barely know what I'm doing in this labyrinth they call a bios, as long as my vcore numbers are good and bf4 plays perfectly, I'll wait til I have a clue before pushing.. I wait for my NT-H1 to get here mon/tues to max both chips and see which to keep. But I gotta know what I'm doin first.
> 
> vid/bios and vcore max. relation? 2 seperate settings? or is one a bios setting and one a software report? Appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far all I know is changing the vcore max, enable/diable speedstep and cstates (power conservation mode lol), and changing the multiplier. I know there are a couple of stabalization settings I'm missing - at least.


Uncore (also called ring or cache) is the speed of the cache. It has very little effect on performance, but can cause stability issues if it is too high. That's why it is recommended to set it at a low fixed value (like 40x when testing) then raise it after you get the CPU speed and voltage locked in.

VID is the voltage you are setting in the BIOS (also the voltage the chip is going to request in Auto). Vcore is the actual voltage the chip is getting, and can be different from VID. The important value is Vcore, VID is pretty much irrelevant.


----------



## opt33

uncore/cache is same thing. yeah biggest issue is motherboards all use slightly different terms for same thing. Increasing cache 1, ie from 44 to 45 has about 1/9 the effect on cpu processing power as increasing multi by 1 on some benchmarks. Most just keep uncore or cache at 2-4 steps behind the core, for example I run 47 multi with cache at 44 or 45.

When you set vcore in bios at say 1.3, it is vid you are setting, cpuz and hw monitor will read vid as 1.3. Idle vcore will be 1.3 (power savings off). But on high loads vcore can increase by up to 0.02, though vid stays same. So just 1 setting in bios, ie vcore.

I dont think you are missing anything stability wise.

vccin I just leave mine at 1.9 for 4.9 and under, stock is 1.8.
vcore for mhz.
vring for cache also called uncore.
And vsa, vioa, viod may need +.1 on some for up to 4.8 with higher memory. For benching 5.1 with max mem/uncore or higher bclk, i just use .25, but dont know if necessary.

And only other thing is turning off any throttling/limiting mechanisms based on power. Leave the temp ones alone, they just protect cpu at 100C.
for example on my gigabyte board, I just set cpu vrin current protection to max setting, and turbo power limits are set to max.


----------



## Sharchaster

re run tonight 4.8 ghz core


----------



## LostParticle

I run the x264 test, latest binaries, with 16 threads and normal priority.


----------



## opt33

Looks like 1 minute XTU benchmark is a better stress test than 42 minute run of x264 loops.

Lowest vcore to pass 5 loops of x264 at 4.8ghz is 1.27vcore (1.26 vid) (xtu sensors show the 42 min run). 4.8ghz with 1.26v vcore (1.25 vid) x264 bsod during 4th loop.


Lowest vcore to run XTU benchmark at 4.8ghz is 1.296vcore (1.28vid) (1 minute benchmark). 4.8ghz with 1.28vcore (1.27vid) or 1.27vcore (1.26 vid) = bsod in XTU.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Looks like 1 minute XTU benchmark is a better stress test than 42 minute run of x264 loops.


Seems like this x264 thing makes a bad overclock look good, sort of what I found out myself. Now go figure why everybody uses this tool as "stress" test


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Looks like 1 minute XTU benchmark is a better stress test than 42 minute run of x264 loops.
> 
> Lowest vcore to pass 5 loops of x264 at 4.8ghz is 1.27vcore (1.26 vid) (xtu sensors show the 42 min run). 4.8ghz with 1.26v vcore (1.25 vid) x264 bsod during 4th loop.
> 
> 
> Lowest vcore to run XTU benchmark at 4.8ghz is 1.296vcore (1.28vid) (1 minute benchmark). 4.8ghz with 1.28vcore (1.27vid) or 1.27vcore (1.26 vid) = bsod in XTU.


we have an opposite situation, lol....I only need 1.272 volt to pass *40x XTU bench in total..*..with uncore x46....with x264, I don't even pass 2nd loop, lol


----------



## Darkhaze

Thanks guys, I guess I'll start pounding away at this chip for now.

VCCIN, still clueless?


----------



## Forceman

VCCIN (or VRIN or CPU Input Voltage) is the voltage the motherboard is supplying to the chip's VRM. If it is too low the on-die VRM won't be able to hold a stable Vcore and you'll get crashes. Normally put it 0.5-0.6V above you Vcore.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> we have an opposite situation, lol....I only need 1.272 volt to pass *40x XTU bench in total..*..with uncore x46....with x264, I don't even pass 2nd loop, lol


Mine was only .02v apart, so would not surpise me, not to mention might be the uncore on your x264 causing issue as encoding is likely rougher on uncore. But neither test gets me anywhere close to 24/7 stability settings, although both decent benchmarks to cross compare. You could try increasing vring with 46 uncore, and try dropping vcore lower on x264.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Looks like 1 minute XTU benchmark is a better stress test than 42 minute run of x264 loops.
> 
> Lowest vcore to pass 5 loops of x264 at 4.8ghz is 1.27vcore (1.26 vid) (xtu sensors show the 42 min run). 4.8ghz with 1.26v vcore (1.25 vid) x264 bsod during 4th loop.
> 
> 
> Lowest vcore to run XTU benchmark at 4.8ghz is 1.296vcore (1.28vid) (1 minute benchmark). 4.8ghz with 1.28vcore (1.27vid) or 1.27vcore (1.26 vid) = bsod in XTU.


Hmm, I ran the 4.8 XTU bench at 1.31 (bios vcoremax, saw 1.344 in s/w: HWiNFO64 accuracy questionable, but most reliable I've come across as far as I know lol) I got a score of 1183, 12 higher than yours, maybe u should up that voltage a notch. I noticed it when I was running 4.7 with vcore max a bit too low, a 0.01v increase (1.23 to 1.24v bumped me a lot of points, at the slightly lower voltage the score was near 4.4 @1.17v which was 1078, can't remember what the low v 4.7 score was, i didn't write it down.)

I find it hilarious we need a pen and paper to use in conjunction with 21st century technology.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> VCCIN (or VRIN or CPU Input Voltage) is the voltage the motherboard is supplying to the chip's VRM. If it is too low the on-die VRM won't be able to hold a stable Vcore and you'll get crashes. Normally put it 0.5-0.6V above you Vcore.


I think mine is something like cpu input voltage, that seems familiar, i think its set (auto) at like 1.89...v or something? Which coincidentally fits with your suggestion









I can't understand, i can look at my bios and be back here in easily under a minute, unlike my previous computers, yet I do it less now than before... i think it's because of the headache caused by the english-asus language barrier lol.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> Hmm, I ran the 4.8 XTU bench at 1.31 (bios vcoremax, saw 1.344 in s/w: HWiNFO64 accuracy questionable, but most reliable I've come across as far as I know lol) I got a score of 1183, 12 higher than yours, maybe u should up that voltage a notch. I noticed it when I was running 4.7 with vcore max a bit too low, a 0.01v increase (1.23 to 1.24v bumped me a lot of points, at the slightly lower voltage the score was near 4.4 @1.17v which was 1078, can't remember what the low v 4.7 score was, i didn't write it down.)
> 
> I find it hilarious we need a pen and paper to use in conjunction with 21st century technology.


XTU is a flaky benchmark, scores are all over the place, and depend on mem, uncore, what programs in background, and even differ on different boots of same settings.

If you are using offset voltage/some power savings, your vcore may increase more. I have all power savings off, and only manual input volts, and all my readings are same in different software readings as well as have read from motherboard with fluke....hwinfo and hwm read same as fluke from vcore points on mobo. Did that back when first got cpu because cpu vid vs vcore issue.

But ran the benchmark again at 4.8ghz, with 1.36v (prime 28.5 stable for few hours) and got 1169, ie same thing.

But if I max my memory, increase cache, and run it multiple times high priority, close most programs, best score I got was 1253, but not at 4.8











And here is 2 runs at 4.8ghz 45 cache with 1.36vid, 1.38vcore, no change, got 1169 run one, 1170 run2.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Here's my new 4790K. Batch X438B083.
> 
> 50x passed XTU bench at 1.35v but temps reached 85c. Soon to be delidded.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Thats what Im hopping for.. I have my fps set to max out at 110. It sat there alot with my 8350, but when it would drop to mid 60's in firefights it would drive me bonkers.. Once you get spoiled of the smoothness of 110hz you want it all the time...
> Yup, did that too, I noticed it would make the cpu alittle hotter.. So i run the 10 min stress test first.. Then run the bench..
> 
> Sorry if im posting to many screenies, but im so pumped lol.. Time to start drinkin some beer and playin some games.. Thanks for all the help everyone, just reading for the past few days while i was waiting on this system totally helped out.


Glad to see everything is working great guys.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> This morning I powered on, loaded the XMP Profile_1, and completed the 5 loops of the x264, latest binaries, that you see above. The only change is the command rate, from 1T that I had it, to 2T.
> 
> Next, and final, attempt: to bring the Cache ratio up to 44x.
> 
> ps: CPU cooler (this period): Noctua NH-U14S, push/pull setup. It does its best but it cannot help much...


If you find it stable now and want to move back to 1T then simply put more volts for RAM, it won't blow up. I think I've seen you list them at 1.6v so try 1.62v or 1.65v.


----------



## aerotracks

Pushed the i5 above 1200 points in XTU @4.9GHz, not too bad for not having HT









http://abload.de/image.php?img=xtu49001205m9eofj.png


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Pushed the i5 above 1200 points in XTU @4.9GHz, not too bad for not having HT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


nice ram 2850 cas 9!

Finished playing with 4.8ghz runs, for 4.8 need:

1.332 vcore (1.31vid) to run prime 27.9 for 1 hour (1.31 vcore failed in 20 mins, 1.28 vcore instant bsod)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1.296 vcore to pass XTU benchmark 1 minute (.01 lower vcore crashes)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1.284 vcore to pass 5 loops of x264 setting 16 threads (42 mins)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1.272 vcore to pass 5 loops of x264 setting 8 threads (42mins)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1.272 vcore to run cinebench R15 3x without crashing. (1.26 passed 1x, crashed 1x, need 1.28v to max CB score)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## aerotracks

Thanks for doing all those tests! +rep

Just for lulz, mems at 3000 Cas 9








http://valid.canardpc.com/9s82ze


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Pushed the i5 above 1200 points in XTU @4.9GHz, not too bad for not having HT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=xtu49001205m9eofj.png


wew impressive RAM....2850 cas 9 and tRFC 108? What RAM do you use?


----------



## aerotracks

Thanks, man! It's just a 2133C9 kit by spec, but it does get the job done. There's less expensive alternatives, though.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233285&cm_re=corsair_dominator_platinum_2133_c9-_-20-233-285-_-Product


----------



## lucas.vulcan

hello as you can see on the original link and turbo mode so I'm 4,4Ghz 1427 V, I find it very very high for a stock cpu, I think I have the worst 4790k Forum, my question how you made your turbo mode?

http://valid.x86.fr/hd6n5a


----------



## LostParticle

Success

lol...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Success
> 
> lol...


if you must have 49-48-48-47 per core oc. You probably should have grabbed another 4790k and sold that one or gotten one that already validates at 4.9ghz.

You will not achieve that stable unless your cpu can do 4.9ghz in general. You cannot choose which "core" goes to 4.9. So per core will require the same vcore as a 4.9ghz oc on all cores.

You purchased a new mobo but a new cpu would have given you a much better chance at those clocks.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> if you must have 49-48-48-47 per core oc. You probably should have grabbed another 4790k and sold that one or gotten one that already validates at 4.9ghz.
> 
> You will not achieve that stable unless your cpu can do 4.9ghz in general.
> 
> You purchaseed a new mobo but a new cpu would have given you a much better chance at those clocks.


It is in my plans to change my CPU. I have already activated Intel's Plan, it's just that I do not wish to make use of it yet, because I am using this current chip for testing purposes, meaning to learn this Intel platform (architecture) as much as I can, and also test a few motherboards that happen to pass from my build. That Per-Core o/c has been already achieved with my ASRock board, this period RMA-ed due to a problem it has presented. It is a pity that back then, in the first days of October 2014 when I was still having the ASRock on my hands, I was a complete and absolute newbie on Intel, and thus I did not know how to test properly a few important things. I still believe, without having hard facts to prove it, that ASRock implements the Adaptive voltage mode a bit differently than ASUS... Not sure about this, though, no way to test this, right now.

I believe you are an experienced ASUS user. IF you can advise me, in any way, on how I can improve this recent 4.7 all core o/c, I would appreciate it. Advising me to purchase a new chip is no help because I already know it. Owning a Divine chip and posting benches here is the easiest thing -- and what those owners "forget" to mention.... Overclocking the "average", what most of us own, and achieving a higher result, is the real challenge.

I do not wish to enter in any kind of debate with you, or anyone else, and I apologize in advance if I have in any way offended you.

Thank you.

ps:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> You will not achieve that stable unless your cpu can do 4.9ghz in general. You cannot choose which "core" goes to 4.9. So per core will require the same vcore as a 4.9ghz oc on all cores.


Very interesting point, I declare inexperienced and thus unable to verify it. I will search it for sure, though. Right now, all I can say is that IF you are right then the whole purpose of the per-core o/c is defeated.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> It is in my plans to change my CPU. I have already activated Intel's Plan, it's just that I do not wish to make use of it yet, because I am using this current chip for testing purposes, meaning to learn this Intel platform (architecture) as much as I can, and also test a few motherboards that happen to pass from my build. That Per-Core o/c has been already achieved with my ASRock board, this period RMA-ed due to a problem it has presented. It is a pity that back then, in the first days of October 2014 when I was still having the ASRock on my hands, I was a complete and absolute newbie on Intel, and thus I did not know how to test properly a few important things. I still believe, without having hard facts to prove it, that ASRock implements the Adaptive voltage mode a bit differently than ASUS... Not sure about this, though, no way to test this, right now.
> 
> I believe you are an experienced ASUS user. IF you can advise me, in any way, on how I can improve this recent 4.7 all core o/c, I would appreciate it. Advising me to purchase a new chip is no help because I already know it. Owning a Divine chip and posting benches here is the easiest thing -- and what those owners "forget" to mention.... Overclocking the "average", what most of us own, and achieving a higher result, is the real challenge.
> 
> I do not wish to enter in any kind of debate with you, or anyone else, and I apologize in advance if I have in any way offended you.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ps:
> Very interesting point, I declare inexperienced and thus unable to verify it. I will search it for sure, though. Right now, all I can say is that IF you are right then the whole purpose of the per-core o/c is defeated.


i tried explaining it to u before.

Per core only purpose is to save power. Think about it. You dont get to pick out your strongest core. The mobo decides.

If it let you decide which core then it would be more useful.

I bet you even though you got that per core setup on the asrock mobo that you would have had stability issues at some point.

If per core worked the way you are trying to use it then that is what all the guides would teach as it does offer a small single core advantage.

I have a lot of experience with asus motherboards in general and especially lga 1150. However, I only have ever owned one ROG mobo and it can be overwhelming how many extra settings included in the bios.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i tried explaining it to u before.
> 
> Per core only purpose is to save power. Think about it. You dont get to pick out your strongest core. The mobo decides.
> 
> If it let you decide which core then it would be more useful.
> 
> I bet you even though you got that per core setup on the asrock mobo that you would have had stability issues at some point.
> 
> If per core worked the way you are trying to use it then that is what all the guides would teach as it does offer a small single core advantage.


Okay, I see...

I still declare lack of knowledge and experience, but I will definitely research this! Not right now, though. Right now I will just flash the latest BIOS on this Hero VII and rerun the x264 test on this 4.7GHz profile. IF it will pass, all good. The minute it will fail I will install the CPU back on my SOC Force. I need to test it, and I need to feel it, again. I really wish to use it for a few days.

Regarding the Per-Core, is it possible that when one or two cores are on a steadily prolonged full usage, the system is using only Core #1 and/or Core #2 on the highest set ratio, for example?

I don't know yet exactly how it works -- even ASUS, though, suggests the Per_Core as a way to overcome the Wall one's chip might present. Is it fraud what they claim then?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I have a lot of experience with asus motherboards in general and especially lga 1150. However, I only have ever owned one ROG mobo and it can be overwhelming how many extra settings included in the bios.


Yeah....those extra settings....
Wish there was a detailed explanation on those settings, though, and yes, I have read quite a few guides... Besides the amount and the complexity of all these settings, what I will remember from the Hero VII will be the very simple way it gave me the 4.6GHz : everything on Auto, and just the Core & Cache Multipliers and the Vcore & cache voltages, set. Beautifully and peacefully.


----------



## michaelius

If I keep cache/uncore at 3900 might it cause stability problems when cpu is >4300 ? Or rather are those frequncies completly independent or should i try to keep them in some range ?

Also what setting do you have to enable in Asus mobos to have cpu downclock to low frequencies in idle ?

I already have C3 (and also tried C7) enabled instead of auto but it doesn't change anything.

As a side note I should have bought Asrock or MSI - they have much nicer UEFI implementations.


----------



## [CyGnus]

The cache should be around 400-500MHz less than core speed, though if you leave it at stock the performance hit will be negligible


----------



## Karan98

Is 1.344v too much for a 4790K at 4.8GHz?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Is 1.344v too much for a 4790K at 4.8GHz?


People will say borderline as it seems 1.35V people recommend to stay under for daily use.. as long as you are stable i see no problem with your overclock.









@aerotracks some awesome benching you are doing there and great tweaking of your RAM...


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> People will say borderline as it seems 1.35V people recommend to stay under for daily use.. as long as you are stable i see no problem with your overclock.


I think I may just stick with 4.7GHz at 1.312v at max load. Have to keep this CPU and Mobo for as long as it lasts (hopefully as long as my brother's rig which was 8 years and still going), so I think pushing the borderline safe voltage is a little risky (degradation etc.)


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Is 1.344v too much for a 4790K at 4.8GHz?


as long as the temps is good, then you're fine. No need to worry about....but double check the temps if you're benching with something like prime or xtu bench....because those 2 software makes the temps go higher than the others.

eh forget and IBT, though.

============================================================================================

Does anybody else in here ever try the PCMark 8 benchmark?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay, I see...
> 
> I still declare lack of knowledge and experience, but I will definitely research this! Not right now, though. Right now I will just flash the latest BIOS on this Hero VII and rerun the x264 test on this 4.7GHz profile. IF it will pass, all good. The minute it will fail I will install the CPU back on my SOC Force. I need to test it, and I need to feel it, again. I really wish to use it for a few days.
> 
> Regarding the Per-Core, is it possible that when one or two cores are on a steadily prolonged full usage, the system is using only Core #1 and/or Core #2 on the highest set ratio, for example?
> 
> I don't know yet exactly how it works -- even ASUS, though, suggests the Per_Core as a way to overcome the Wall one's chip might present. Is it fraud what they claim then?
> Yeah....those extra settings....
> Wish there was a detailed explanation on those settings, though, and yes, I have read quite a few guides... Besides the amount and the complexity of all these settings, what I will remember from the Hero VII will be the very simple way it gave me the 4.6GHz : everything on Auto, and just the Core & Cache Multipliers and the Vcore & cache voltages, set. Beautifully and peacefully.


The only wall per core overclocking helps overcome is a thermal wall, since 1 core running at 4.9 (or whatever) generates less heat than 4 cores at that speed. There is no way to control which core gets the load, so there is no way to use it to achieve higher overclocks in general, unless you were to disable all the other cores.


----------



## ivoryg37

I delidded my 4690K. How do I go about the chips next to the die? With ivy bridge I just applied LP but I don't want to kill the chip if some accidently get on the chips. Should I just use regular thermal paste?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I delidded my 4690K. How do I go about the chips next to the die? With ivy bridge I just applied LP but I don't want to kill the chip if some accidently get on the chips. Should I just use regular thermal paste?


You can cover them with some normal non-conductive TIM (like MX-4) and then use CLU or CLP on the die. Some people have also used nail polish to cover them.


----------



## $ilent

I covered mine with some electrical tape.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I delidded my 4690K. How do I go about the chips next to the die? With ivy bridge I just applied LP but I don't want to kill the chip if some accidently get on the chips. Should I just use regular thermal paste?


Finger nail polish works great or a small amount of liquid electrical tape.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I covered mine with some electrical tape.


Ghetto, yet functional. I like the way you think.


----------



## opt33

few more tests at 4.8ghz... OCCT 4.4.1 and prime 27.9 each for 1 hour require most vcore and most vring volts to pass. Prime 25.1 was no harder than x264.

1.332 vcore (1.31vid) to run prime 27.9 for 1 hour (1.31 vcore failed in 20 mins, 1.28 vcore instant bsod)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1.332 vcore to run OCCT 4.4.1 for 1 hour (cpu, 64 bit, large data set) (1.31 bsod at 45 mins)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1.296 vcore to pass XTU benchmark 1 minute several times without crashing (1.28 intermittently crashes)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1.284 vcore to pass prime 25.1 for 53 mins, prime 25.1 was no harder to pass than x264 (prime 25.1 fails with 1.27v)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1.284 vcore to pass 5 loops of x264 setting 16 threads (42 mins), also passed x264 with newest nov 2014 libraries (fails intermittently with 1.27v)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1.284 vcore to pass XTU stress test 40 mins (failed with 1.27)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1.284 vcore to pass AIDA64 for 50 mins (1.27v crashed after about 30 mins)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1.272 vcore to run cinebench R15 3x without crashing. (1.26 passed 1x, crashed 1x, need 1.28v to max CB score)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## stubass

just saw this post on facebook by a pro overclocker Namegt

This is a great looking chip from testing

I7 4790k Vietnam batch
X439b293 vid 0.92v

4.5g 1.1v XTU
4c8t 5GHz 1.22v real boot win7


----------



## Desty

What clock speeds are you guys getting from a 4690k with a stock fan H100i? I got a rock solid 4.5 but I'm thirsty for more. Still new to all this overclocking sorcery.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desty*
> 
> What clock speeds are you guys getting from a 4690k with a stock fan H100i? I got a rock solid 4.5 but I'm thirsty for more. Still new to all this overclocking sorcery.


no two cpu will clock exactly the same. You should get 4.6 to 4.8 at around 1.3v. It depends on the cpu lottery though.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> just saw this post on facebook by a pro overclocker Namegt
> 
> This is a great looking chip from testing
> 
> I7 4790k Vietnam batch
> X439b293 vid 0.92v
> 
> 4.5g 1.1v XTU
> 4c8t 5GHz 1.22v real boot win7


thats a crazy one, may be posted on hwbot
+1


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> just saw this post on facebook by a pro overclocker Namegt
> 
> This is a great looking chip from testing
> 
> I7 4790k Vietnam batch
> X439b293 vid 0.92v
> 
> 4.5g 1.1v XTU
> 4c8t 5GHz 1.22v real boot win7
> 
> 
> 
> thats a crazy one, may be posted on hwbot
> +1
Click to expand...

I havernt looked yet but a good chance they posted it on the bot forums









I am looking forward to seeing the Ln2 results.


----------



## bicans

What do you think about this: http://valid.canardpc.com/4kxs1t

4.4 ghz with 1.040v


----------



## jeremypt

Hi all, I'm looking for opinions for this 4690K 24/7 OC and sharing the settings

4690K (BATCH L423B491)
ASUS Z97-PRO GAMER (BIOS 0501)
4X2GB GSKILL RIPJAWS 1600 CL7
XIGMATEK AEGIR SD128264 W/ 2 FANS

BIOS OPTIMIZED DEFAULTS:
XMP ENABLE
CPU CORE RATIO LIMIT 46
MAXIMUM CPU CACHE RATIO 39
CPU VOLTAGE, MANUAL 1.245 (*) CPUZ SHOWS AS 1.247
CACHE VOLTAGE, ADAPTIVE +0.001, ADITIONAL VOLTAGE 1.100 (**)
SPREAD SPECTRUM OFF
LLC LV1 (0%)

System passed:
IBT (MAXIMUM, 10 TIMES)
AIDA64 with CPU/FPU/CACHE/MEMORY/GPU ON, for about 8 hours
XTU for 8 hours
Can run CineBench, 3DMARK etc.

(*)
After tests, the voltage was changed to ADAPTIVE +0.001, ADITIONAL VOLTAGE 1.245
Maybe need to tick 1.250 or 1.255 if i get BF/CSGO crashes

(**)
Only achieved stability (and less cpu voltage) when changed from AUTO to 1.100. Some one have a explanation?

Inmo, the best way to detect stability (dont use A64 FPU TEST with adaptive voltage):
AIDA64 with CPU/FPU/CACHE/MEMORY ON and surf the web, youtube etc. Run Cinebech/3d marks/game demos
Long runs of AIDA64 (6H/8H)
BF/CSGO. Look for game crashes and kick to desktop


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicans*
> 
> What do you think about this: http://valid.canardpc.com/4kxs1t
> 
> 4.4 ghz with 1.040v


is that stock vid?or u changed it ?
what's stock bios vid ?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bicans*
> 
> What do you think about this: http://valid.canardpc.com/4kxs1t
> 
> 4.4 ghz with 1.040v


Stock VID like that is pretty good. Will probably clock to at least 4.8Ghz around 1.3v.


----------



## emsj86

Can someone help me adaptive mode. I found my stable oc of 4.8 at. 1.29 switched to adaptive and it blue screened when pmayi g a game. So I set offset to .10. Now it works but seems my computer is running slow also I thought my idle temps would be better in manual 1.29 idle was 32 with adaptive and volts dropping down it hits. 29. An I doing this adaptive correct?

edit: bf4 crashes every so often but not blue screen just freezes. I dont get this adaptive voltage. i know have it at 1.29 adaptive than added and offset .020


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> just saw this post on facebook by a pro overclocker Namegt
> 
> This is a great looking chip from testing
> 
> I7 4790k Vietnam batch
> X439b293 vid 0.92v
> 
> 4.5g 1.1v XTU
> 4c8t 5GHz 1.22v real boot win7


 thats a nice chip


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/dqxffm


Good chip but I have a longer one!








To enlarge pic click in open in new window.

(Cannot still check my stock vid, january 6 will be my first priority once I'll return home).


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> Good chip but I have a longer one!


Why on earth would you run 32M in Win7 and at 666MHz?

Back to business.. so I had put up my i5 for sale and only then read the stock VID, which turned out to be 1.007. I thought that was a little too good for the OC I got, so I turned on 30mins 1344k again... adjusting Input and Cache voltages I was able to slap off 50mV VCore at 4.8. Lucky me the chip hadn't sold yet.









So down to 1.249 from 1.298








http://abload.de/image.php?img=4800_1249fss5x.png

Probably it will run this useless x264 stability test at 1.22 or even better


----------



## Sharchaster

Super Pi 32 M


----------



## emsj86

I have oc my 4790 k to 4.8 with 1.29 volts manually and it passes everything. Now i switched it to adaptive and it will crash sometimes on bf4 but not blue screen just freeze. I tried offset voltage of .010 and .020 and both time it will eventually freeze. I want to have it where my temps go down with he volts by adaptive but how can i keep it stable? can someone help me with this please. thank you in advance


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> I have oc my 4790 k to 4.8 with 1.29 volts manually and it passes everything. Now i switched it to adaptive and it will crash sometimes on bf4 but not blue screen just freeze. I tried offset voltage of .010 and .020 and both time it will eventually freeze. I want to have it where my temps go down with he volts by adaptive but how can i keep it stable? can someone help me with this please. thank you in advance


Just freezing indicates your uncore is not getting enough voltage, have you changed it from the default 40x?

EDIT

Also if by using adaptive voltage the core voltage goes higher than before under load, it may be that your VINPUT is too low, you could try raising it slightly and see if it happens again


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Was wondering if there was any good "guides" on overclocking bclk. and other settings.. I found some info on my boards bios and what every single setting does with a detailed discripton. Would having a higher bclk make the system faster? Kinda like on AMD's NB and FSB. Tweaking those settings could almost double the power of the 8350.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Would having a higher bclk make the system faster?


No impact on performance. It is used for adjusting memory clocks.

E.g. there's a 2800 divider and a 2966 divider. How to reach 2858 mem clock? You raise BCLK and drop your multi.


----------



## st0j

How normal does this sound? Overclockee Overclocked to 4.5 at 1.21V. 212 evo and a 200r case with stock fans and I've so far ran the stability test for 10min and my temperatures according to AIDA are around 53-57 for all 4 cores. That's only about a 3-4 degree increase from when I was running at 1.125V @ 4.2ghz. These numbers just seem low. Is my temp sensor maybe gone bad?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Would having a higher bclk make the system faster?


Overclocking bclk should be kept to a minimum.

When you raise bclk u are overclocking the pcie and sata as well.

It can cause instabilities that appear later on.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> just saw this post on facebook by a pro overclocker Namegt
> 
> This is a great looking chip from testing
> 
> I7 4790k Vietnam batch
> X439b293 vid 0.92v
> 
> 4.5g 1.1v XTU
> 4c8t 5GHz 1.22v real boot win7


X438B083 bios defaults 43x vid 1.155v so i cant compare vid









5GHz no boot 1.22v Win8.1 but Validation at 1.250v









45x XTU 1.1v ok


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







49x @ 1.270vid daily


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> just saw this post on facebook by a pro overclocker Namegt
> 
> This is a great looking chip from testing
> 
> I7 4790k Vietnam batch
> X439b293 vid 0.92v
> 
> 4.5g 1.1v XTU
> 4c8t 5GHz 1.22v real boot win7
> 
> 
> 
> X438B083 bios defaults 43x vid 1.155v so i cant compare vid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5GHz no boot 1.22v Win8.1 but Validation at 1.250v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45x XTU 1.1v ok
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49x @ 1.270vid daily
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Cool, nice chip you have there


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> X438B083 bios defaults 43x vid 1.155v so i cant compare vid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5GHz no boot 1.22v Win8.1 but Validation at 1.250v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45x XTU 1.1v ok
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49x @ 1.270vid daily
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Try 52x 1.35V. I'm pretty sure you can boot at that.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> 0
> X438B083 bios defaults 43x vid 1.155v so i cant compare vid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5GHz no boot 1.22v Win8.1 but Validation at 1.250v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45x XTU 1.1v ok
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49x @ 1.270vid daily


Your chip looks like a real winner! One thing though, and I don't mean to be a drag or a wet blanket or anything,
It's just that your XTU score is actually slightly lower than mine at 48x/44cache when I copied your RAM timings even. I know XTU isn't very consistant sometimes, but it's kind of a big difference. I hit 1205 with 2400Mhz RAM at 48x too, so I'm wondering if your 49x settings are using quite enough vcore, or the cache might not be set quite right. I have noticed a few times if I'm not exactly stable it may still pass XTU benchmark but get a low score.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Your chip looks like a real winner! One thing though, and I don't mean to be a drag or a wet blanket or anything,
> It's just that your XTU score is actually slightly lower than mine at 48x/44cache when I copied your RAM timings even. I know XTU isn't very consistant sometimes, but it's kind of a big difference. I hit 1205 with 2400Mhz RAM at 48x too, so I'm wondering if your 49x settings are using quite enough vcore, or the cache might not be set quite right. I have noticed a few times if I'm not exactly stable it may still pass XTU benchmark but get a low score.


windows7 scores less than win8 in xtu. I think it has to do with avx instructions.

Not certain hes on win7 but that could be it.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> windows7 scores less than win8 in xtu. I think it has to do with avx instructions.
> 
> Not certain hes on win7 but that could be it.


Looks like Windows 8 to me.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Your chip looks like a real winner! One thing though, and I don't mean to be a drag or a wet blanket or anything,
> It's just that your XTU score is actually slightly lower than mine at 48x/44cache when I copied your RAM timings even. I know XTU isn't very consistant sometimes, but it's kind of a big difference. I hit 1205 with 2400Mhz RAM at 48x too, so I'm wondering if your 49x settings are using quite enough vcore, or the cache might not be set quite right. I have noticed a few times if I'm not exactly stable it may still pass XTU benchmark but get a low score.


I'm only scoring 1155ish as well with 1.38V 4.9GHz/4.5GHz 1866mhz. Windows 8. 1130ish with 1.38V 4.8GHz/4.5GHz 1866mhz.

What do you score in cinebench with 48x/44x?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> windows7 scores less than win8 in xtu. I think it has to do with avx instructions.
> 
> Not certain hes on win7 but that could be it.


You've got it upside down, actually. Win7 will result you more points.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> You've got it upside down, actually. Win7 will result you more points.


wel im using bad version of xtu or something. My 4790k will not even get past 1100 with 4.7ghz cl 11 2666mhz ram.

I just figured it was win7. My 4770k rig is the same way.

All my other benches are comparable for 4.7. 960 cinebenchr15.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You can cover them with some normal non-conductive TIM (like MX-4) and then use CLU or CLP on the die. Some people have also used nail polish to cover them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastEddieNYC*
> 
> Finger nail polish works great or a small amount of liquid electrical tape.


Thanks for the information. I'm currently using the stock intel heatsink while I wait for my waterblock to come in and its overheating while I play CS:GO in my Arc Midi case so I figure i might as well delid it. I wasn't going to because I thought the refresh haswell was suppose to be better cooling but I dont think it should be overheating on stock heatsink


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> You've got it upside down, actually. Win7 will result you more points.
> 
> 
> 
> wel im using bad version of xtu or something. My 4790k will not even get past 1100 with 4.7ghz cl 11 2666mhz ram.
> 
> I just figured it was win7. My 4770k rig is the same way.
> 
> All my other benches are comparable for 4.7. 960 cinebenchr15.
Click to expand...

Install the latest, try upping you cache and tweaking memory


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Install the latest, try upping you cache and tweaking memory


like i said memory cl 11 at 2666mhz. I can push cache up to 4.5ghz and it still wont break 1100.

Im on the latest version i can find. Xtu says its the latest version.

Its really not important to me anyways. I was just wrong about what i thought was causing it.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Install the latest, try upping you cache and tweaking memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i said memory cl 11 at 2666mhz. I can push cache up to 4.5ghz and it still wont break 1100.
> 
> Im on the latest version i can find. Xtu says its the latest version.
> 
> Its really not important to me anyways. I was just wrong about what thought was causing it.
Click to expand...

it will come down to your RAM then i would say. it your RAM can do like 2600CL9 you should break 1100 on XTU maybe even CL10... really tho to get the best out of XTU now for you would be RAM, you would have to tweak secondaries and teri timings optimally but even as said if you can do just primaries CL9 CL10 like CL9 11-11 1T trfc 108 @ 2666 i would expect you to break 1100..

Maybe even uninstall xtu and reinstall it as a long shot but as you said not important but hey if you want to try, wish you the best


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> it will come down to your RAM then i would say. it your RAM can do like 2600CL9 you should break 1100 on XTU maybe even CL10... really tho to get the best out of XTU now for you would be RAM, you would have to tweak secondaries and teri timings optimally but even as said if you can do just primaries CL9 CL10 like CL9 11-11 1T trfc 108 @ 2666 i would expect you to break 1100..
> 
> Maybe even uninstall xtu and reinstall it as a long shot but as you said not important but hey if you want to try, wish you the best


appreciate the pointers. I may play with it one day. Nothing is broken though. You guys just get some sick scores on that one.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> it will come down to your RAM then i would say. it your RAM can do like 2600CL9 you should break 1100 on XTU maybe even CL10... really tho to get the best out of XTU now for you would be RAM, you would have to tweak secondaries and teri timings optimally but even as said if you can do just primaries CL9 CL10 like CL9 11-11 1T trfc 108 @ 2666 i would expect you to break 1100..
> 
> Maybe even uninstall xtu and reinstall it as a long shot but as you said not important but hey if you want to try, wish you the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> appreciate the pointers. I may play with it one day. Nothing is broken though. You guys just get some sick scores on that one.
Click to expand...

Your welcome







also i have to redo all my Ln2 XTU benches from learning more about RAM... i never really pushed the RAM until i started watching aerotracks results which i know my RAM should be able to do what his can


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Your welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i have to redo all my Ln2 XTU benches from learning more about RAM... i never really pushed the RAM until i started watching aerotracks results which i know my RAM should be able to do what his can


I'm keeping you busy







, glad to hear stubass. Keep me posted on results









I was able to freeze my X437 at a friend's, with very interesting results. Scaling is great, but I needs more cold. It's a very hot chip, very difficult to control even under dice. If it passes a certain temp threshold towards the end of XTU, game over.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=5.4ghzxtu1393m6isqp.jpg

The Z97 OC Formula benched great for hours, so did the i7 and memory. Lots of fun


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Your welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i have to redo all my Ln2 XTU benches from learning more about RAM... i never really pushed the RAM until i started watching aerotracks results which i know my RAM should be able to do what his can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm keeping you busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , glad to hear stubass. Keep me posted on results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to freeze my X437 at a friend's, with very interesting results. Scaling is great, but I needs more cold. It's a very hot chip, very difficult to control even under dice. If it passes a certain temp threshold towards the end of XTU, game over.
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=5.4ghzxtu1393m6isqp.jpg
> 
> The Z97 OC Formula benched great for hours, so did the i7 and memory. Lots of fun
Click to expand...

Awesome man, good to see you go cold too









Yep when i am done with X99 and get back on Z97 i will keep you posted..

That XTU is one awesome result dude


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I'm keeping you busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , glad to hear stubass. Keep me posted on results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to freeze my X437 at a friend's, with very interesting results. Scaling is great, but I needs more cold. It's a very hot chip, very difficult to control even under dice. If it passes a certain temp threshold towards the end of XTU, game over.
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=5.4ghzxtu1393m6isqp.jpg
> 
> The Z97 OC Formula benched great for hours, so did the i7 and memory. Lots of fun


Your CPU cache is higher then I have my i5









Just wondering what volts you are pushing through your ram for those timings / speed ?


----------



## aerotracks

Yep, 1.285Vring for 4.9 cache is not bad at all! Very pleased with the chip. As for VDIMM, always depends on IC and pcb of your sticks. Good Samsungs (which I'm using here) can handle north of 2Volt no problem, if I did that to my G.Skill Pi with a different kind of IC I'd have two dead sticks in an instant.

24/7 it's 1.65V for me, where using right timings makes all the difference as well.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I'm only scoring 1155ish as well with 1.38V 4.9GHz/4.5GHz 1866mhz. Windows 8. 1130ish with 1.38V 4.8GHz/4.5GHz 1866mhz.
> 
> What do you score in cinebench with 48x/44x?



979 in Cinebench


Edit: If I had to guess, Yuhfhrh your system is using 16GB of memory, lower density RAM seems to get better secondary timings or something. XTU seems very RAM sensitive.


----------



## Karan98

Can't get 1100.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Just freezing indicates your uncore is not getting enough voltage, have you changed it from the default 40x?
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Also if by using adaptive voltage the core voltage goes higher than before under load, it may be that your VINPUT is too low, you could try raising it slightly and see if it happens again


thank you I'll try it out


----------



## d0mini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Just freezing indicates your uncore is not getting enough voltage, have you changed it from the default 40x?
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Also if by using adaptive voltage the core voltage goes higher than before under load, it may be that your VINPUT is too low, you could try raising it slightly and see if it happens again
> 
> 
> 
> thank you I'll try it out
Click to expand...

No problem


----------



## samoth777

hi guys what exactly does VCC system agent do? will it help me get better cpu or memory overclocks for a 4690K, with RAM overclocking also?

i got a maximus ranger


----------



## opt33

system agent voltage is for the integrated memory controller. When running ram at higher speeds, may need to increase it.


----------



## superV

guys did u have different overclocks with different psu's on same cpu?
i think my psu is bottleneck,cuz it has enormous ripple.at 8 c temp still cant pass a damm [email protected]
recently thinking to buy the AX1500i .


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Are you using the 7870 with your 4790k? If so, that is a waste of a purchase. Get the Rosewill Capstone 450W or the Cooler Master V550S instead.


----------



## Sharchaster

Benchmarking with ASUS ROG Real Bench 2.4 (latest version)



This software is a good testing for stability....I need a higher input voltage to pass it...compared to XTU Bench


----------



## Lao Tzu

Hi, i have a bad cpu i guess, he does 4.6 with 1.3v


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Are you using the 7870 with your 4790k? If so, that is a waste of a purchase. Get the Rosewill Capstone 450W or the Cooler Master V550S instead.


had a 780ti hydro but i did rma.at 1450 on core this psu wasn't enough,got several times power surge.
i want the AX1500i for the sick low ripple and i'm waiting for the titan 2 or whatever.
so what about the psu's and overclocking ?


----------



## Vioxtac

Guys. I need help. I have a 4790K @4.7GHz with 1.256 VID (1.280 Vcore) and I'm looking to ooze out more CPU performance. I'm running with 2400 MHz ram kit 16 GB (2x8) on an ASUS Maximus Hero VII.

I can't stabilize on 4.8, even with around 1.36 VCore. I hit quite a wall.

I'm mainly wanting to ooze out more performance out of my single threaded optimized, CPU bottlenecked games (such as Planetside2). Are there any other settings I should attend? Per core overclocking? Some voltage tweaking for that damn 4.8 GHz?

Anything?


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Benchmarking with ASUS ROG Real Bench 2.4 (latest version)
> 
> 
> 
> This software is a good testing for stability....I need a higher input voltage to pass it...compared to XTU Bench


4.7ghz @ 1.31v. Is this score correct?


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> 4.7ghz @ 1.31v. Is this score correct?


what do you mean by "correct" score? we can't compare because you're using the windows 8 instead of mine windows 7...you're using the AMD R9 GPU while I'm using an OLD GPU GTX 670....AFAIK AMD is really good when it comes to OpenCL test....

but despite those 2 problems, I think your score is very good....especially if you can boost your RAM to run at higher frequency and of course with a good timing...

4.9 GHz still possible with my chip if I have a better cooler....the temperature in my country is quite hot. Temps is hold me back....lol


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Edit: If I had to guess, Yuhfhrh your system is using 16GB of memory, lower density RAM seems to get better secondary timings or something. XTU seems very RAM sensitive.


No, just 8gb in this machine. I score the same as you in cinebench. I'm going to install Windows 7 later to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## st0j

How normal does this sound? Overclockee Overclocked to 4.5 at 1.21V. 212 evo and a 200r case with stock fans and I've so far ran the stability test for 10min and my temperatures according to AIDA are around 53-57 for all 4 cores. That's only about a 3-4 degree increase from when I was running at 1.125V @ 4.2ghz. These numbers just seem low. Is my temp sensor maybe gone bad?


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> what do you mean by "correct" score? we can't compare because you're using the windows 8 instead of mine windows 7...you're using the AMD R9 GPU while I'm using an OLD GPU GTX 670....AFAIK AMD is really good when it comes to OpenCL test....
> 
> but despite those 2 problems, I think your score is very good....especially if you can boost your RAM to run at higher frequency and of course with a good timing...
> 
> 4.9 GHz still possible with my chip if I have a better cooler....the temperature in my country is quite hot. Temps is hold me back....lol


I don't think my CPU benchmarks near other people's 4790K's at 4.7ghz.

Any help or suggestions to increase performance?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> I don't think my CPU benchmarks near other people's 4790K's at 4.7ghz.
> 
> Any help or suggestions to increase performance?


Have you got the exact same memory speed, uncore clock etc as the other people your comparing to? If the answer is yes, then id say your overclock might be unstable since unstable OC can lead to lower scores.


----------



## samoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> system agent voltage is for the integrated memory controller. When running ram at higher speeds, may need to increase it.


if i overclock from 2133mhz RAM to 2800mhz, would i need to bump it? so far i can reach 2666 on auto, but with a ram volt increase to 1.68v from 1.5v. im trying to reach 2800mhz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vioxtac*
> 
> Guys. I need help. I have a 4790K @4.7GHz with 1.256 VID (1.280 Vcore) and I'm looking to ooze out more CPU performance. I'm running with 2400 MHz ram kit 16 GB (2x8) on an ASUS Maximus Hero VII.
> 
> I can't stabilize on 4.8, even with around 1.36 VCore. I hit quite a wall.
> 
> I'm mainly wanting to ooze out more performance out of my single threaded optimized, CPU bottlenecked games (such as Planetside2). Are there any other settings I should attend? Per core overclocking? Some voltage tweaking for that damn 4.8 GHz?
> 
> Anything?


I too am a Planetside 2 player and have similar goals of maxing out my chips performance for the game. Try increasing your VCCIN a bit. it usually helps. also, ram overclocking adds frames in PS2. try overclocking your RAM.

oh, and are you comfortable running at 1.36v for the vcore?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0j*
> 
> How normal does this sound? Overclockee Overclocked to 4.5 at 1.21V. 212 evo and a 200r case with stock fans and I've so far ran the stability test for 10min and my temperatures according to AIDA are around 53-57 for all 4 cores. That's only about a 3-4 degree increase from when I was running at 1.125V @ 4.2ghz. These numbers just seem low. Is my temp sensor maybe gone bad?


It's fine. AIDA64 isn't a very hot test. It's also very easy to pass and not very useful as far as stability testing is concerned.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> if i overclock from 2133mhz RAM to 2800mhz, would i need to bump it? so far i can reach 2666 on auto, but with a ram volt increase to 1.68v from 1.5v. im trying to reach 2800mhz


will depend on the memory controller of your cpu, some might need a bump for that speed, others wouldnt. You would need to test both ways to see. But at the higher speeds 2800-3000 it will be more common to need a small increase.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Have you got the exact same memory speed, uncore clock etc as the other people your comparing to? If the answer is yes, then id say your overclock might be unstable since unstable OC can lead to lower scores.


I'm going to try OC my RAM. Uncore is at 44x but will try push for more


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> guys did u have different overclocks with different psu's on same cpu?
> i think my psu is bottleneck,cuz it has enormous ripple.at 8 c temp still cant pass a damm [email protected]
> recently thinking to buy the AX1500i .


some help guys?


----------



## electro2u

PSU bottleneck? Nah I don't think so. RAM maybe. What kinda failure? BSOD or instant shutdown?


----------



## emsj86

I agree I used Aida64 bc I thought it was recommended. Intel burn test and prime both show 10 degree hotter and I passed Aida at 1.27 v at 4.8ghz I did not pass on prime or intel burn. So I'm sticking with intel burn test for now. To pass intel burn test I needed 1.29 v for 4.8ghz oc.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> PSU bottleneck? Nah I don't think so. RAM maybe. What kinda failure? BSOD or instant shutdown?


bsod.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> bsod.


I know almost nothing about sub ambient cooling, but BSOD tends to rule out PSU involvement I think.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I know almost nothing about sub ambient cooling, but BSOD tends to rule out PSU involvement I think.


the fact is that on normal 25c i can pass 1or 2 cinebench [email protected]
at 8c i can do [email protected] and [email protected] and then nothing even 1.4/1.5v
i saw people pushing 1.5v but with mine nothing.
the ram are http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-2400c10d-16gtx
brand new, bought them couple of months ago cuz i had a corsair kit and one stick had problems.


----------



## KhaosNation

So I've recently bought myself a shiney new i7-4790K along with a EVGA Z97 Classified to give me a slightly better chance in terms of OC'ing.

Looking for advice in terms of overclocking it to a nice stable 5Ghz. So all advice is welcome pretty much.

Also what temps have people been getting around the 4.5Ghz and up, bracket?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaosNation*
> 
> Looking for advice in terms of overclocking it to a nice stable 5Ghz. So all advice is welcome pretty much.


Pray hard.
Quote:


> Also what temps have people been getting around the 4.5Ghz and up, bracket?


Super vague question. What cooling? What application? We've been running a lot of XTU around here lately and it gets hot at 4.5 (70-75c) with a decent air cooler, at 5.0ghz it would be in the 90s or throttling on the same cooling.


----------



## KhaosNation

Right now, its on stock cooling till I further the research as to what temps I'll be expecting so I can at least work out how much Ill need to invest into the cooler for it.
I was half expecting having to do a full liquid cooled set up.

Right now temps are at around 32 Celsius on general usage and maxing out at 67 running Planetside 2 which is ridiculously CPU intensive for some reason.

Looking for advice on what sort of increments I should be pushing the clocks and voltage up is what Im mostly looking into.


----------



## Vioxtac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> if i overclock from 2133mhz RAM to 2800mhz, would i need to bump it? so far i can reach 2666 on auto, but with a ram volt increase to 1.68v from 1.5v. im trying to reach 2800mhz
> I too am a Planetside 2 player and have similar goals of maxing out my chips performance for the game. Try increasing your VCCIN a bit. it usually helps. also, ram overclocking adds frames in PS2. try overclocking your RAM.
> 
> oh, and are you comfortable running at 1.36v for the vcore?


Hey, thanks for replying.

1.36 VCore is a nono. And regardless I still couldn't stabilize my 4.8 OC with that voltage, so I'm sticking to the 1.255 4.7GHz.

Will try ram, thanks


----------



## RickRockerr

I have had 4790k for few months now and just started overcloking it. I'm little bit disappointed, intel advertised that it will get 5Ghz overclock with high end air cooling.. I delidded it and I'm running it with h80i. I can get it to 4.5Ghz @ 1.2V. 4.6Ghz requires 1.26-1.28V. 4.7Ghz requires more than 1.3V to run stable so I didn't bother to set it higher than 4.6Ghz I did few benchmarks @ 4.8Ghz and 1.4V to get it run stable for The benchmark. I'm really starting to think that the chance to win the lottery is greater than getting a chip that does 5Ghz on air







Best chip that I had was 3570k that did [email protected] under water


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> I have had 4790k for few months now and just started overcloking it. I'm little bit disappointed, intel advertised that it will get 5Ghz overclock with high end air cooling.. I delidded it and I'm running it with h80i. I can get it to 4.5Ghz @ 1.2V. 4.6Ghz requires 1.26-1.28V. 4.7Ghz requires more than 1.3V to run stable so I didn't bother to set it higher than 4.6Ghz I did few benchmarks @ 4.8Ghz and 1.4V to get it run stable for The benchmark. I'm really starting to think that the chance to win the lottery is greater than getting a chip that does 5Ghz on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best chip that I had was 3570k that did [email protected] under water


An h80i is hardly high end watercooling. Hell alot of air coolers can perform better. I use a h100i pushpull and i get into the low 80's at 4.8 at 1.27v when stressing it hard. Thats in a room with the windows cracked during winter, so maybe 68f or cooler in here when i did it last.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

+1

Either 240mm or larger, or go with a good air cooler. No point to 120mm's. 1.26V on my 4690k at 4.4GHz and I stay under 65°C in gaming situations. I think I hit a max of 74°C when stressing (my fans actually go to 100% unlike gaming situations). Also, pretty sure my ambient is a lot lower than most peoples.

My case is the Cooler Master Haf XB EVO, which has a 120mm fan mount right over the motherboard backplate - which is horizontally mounted - so I have that on intake where it immediately goes through my H100. My H100 is also using two Koolance 12025HBK's with MX-4 paste. I know it's no 4.8GHz i7, but I have to say that this chip stays pretty damn cool.


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> An h80i is hardly high end watercooling. Hell alot of air coolers can perform better. I use a h100i pushpull and i get into the low 80's at 4.8 at 1.27v when stressing it hard. Thats in a room with the windows cracked during winter, so maybe 68f or cooler in here when i did it last.


IBT @ high setting give me max temps of ~75°C I have 1850rpm gt's push/pull on my h80i. I had a custom loop in my previous build, now I'm missing it







I'll start to play around with Input voltage and LLC tomorrow and try again.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> I don't think my CPU benchmarks near other people's 4790K's at 4.7ghz.
> 
> Any help or suggestions to increase performance?


then your OC might be unstable....unstable OC doesn't always mean you got a BSOD....the lower score you got when testing is either a sign of unstable overclock,...or you put so much voltage to run that freq.

Benchmark number is not only a number, it's a parameter.

Try to OC your RAM
OC your Uncore
increase the input voltage


----------



## Sharchaster

re-run realbench 2.4


----------



## error-id10t

Anyone know if there's a way to measure voltage on Z87-pro using multimeter? Tried googling, failed but figured I'll ask and see if someone knows.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

So far so good with my 4790k. I'm not aiming too high, I just want something sub 50C under load. 4.4GHz seems to be okay @ 1.13 VCore but I'm having a weird issue on my AsRock Extreme4 z97.

In HWInfo and CPUz - the Uncore clock keeps changing. Like SpeedStep is still on or something. It jumps around 4.2 to 4.4. I can't figure why. I disabled the CE states and SpeedStep. I've combed over the BIOS for anything that looks like it changes the core speed automatically and can't find it. If I set it to 4.0GHz, for example, it'll drop off to 3.8GHz too.



Turning off Turbo, for example, puts my 4.0 clock to 3.75 solid. It never changes.

EDIT:
Found a setting called OC Fixed Mode. Disabled that. Now its a little better. But, for example, I'm trying to run 4.5ghz and its at 4.27ghz and it changes....


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> So far so good with my 4790k. I'm not aiming too high, I just want something sub 50C under load. 4.4GHz seems to be okay @ 1.13 VCore but I'm having a weird issue on my AsRock Extreme4 z97.
> 
> In HWInfo and CPUz - the Uncore clock keeps changing. Like SpeedStep is still on or something. It jumps around 4.2 to 4.4. I can't figure why. I disabled the CE states and SpeedStep. I've combed over the BIOS for anything that looks like it changes the core speed automatically and can't find it. If I set it to 4.0GHz, for example, it'll drop off to 3.8GHz too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turning off Turbo, for example, puts my 4.0 clock to 3.75 solid. It never changes.


Latest BIOS installed?

My Asus M7H does the same thing unless I turn of c-states, which I prefer to use but Speedstep bugs me.

Tere may be a Min and Max CPU Cache Ratio, you can set them both to the same Multiplier. Same as uncore. You seem like you know what's up though. I had the z87 version of that board but I really didn't know what was up at the time, was a year and a half ago. I liked that board a lot though.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Yep. Latest.

Its just really weird. Like now I thought I found 4.4ghz solid at 1.12VCore, but I can't tell because HWInfo says 4180Mhz with a x44 ratio and it just hops around up and down. So I don't know if I'm actually stressing 4.4 or something lower.


----------



## samoth777

hey guys, what is a good program to use that displays system agent volts, digital i/o volts and analog i/o volts?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> Yep. Latest.
> 
> Its just really weird. Like now I thought I found 4.4ghz solid at 1.12VCore, but I can't tell because HWInfo says 4180Mhz with a x44 ratio and it just hops around up and down. So I don't know if I'm actually stressing 4.4 or something lower.


OK I think I'm beginning to formulate a hypothesis. It's got something to do with long duration power limit/short duration power limit etc.
I think OC fixed mode should be on.
Check these definitions out from the use guide:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Long Duration Power Limit
Conigure Package Power Limit 1 in watts. When the limit is exceeded, the CPU ratio will be lowered ater a period of time. A lower limit can protect the CPU and save power, while a higher limit may improve performance.
Long Duration Maintained
Conigure the period of time until the CPU ratio is lowered when the Long Duration Power Limit is exceeded.
Short Duration Power Limit
Conigure Package Power Limit 2 in watts. When the limit is exceeded, the CPU ratio will be lowered immediately. A lower limit can protect the CPU and save power, while a higher limit may improve performance.
Primary Plane Current Limit
Configure the current limit of the CPU under Turbo Mode in ampere. A lower limit can protect the CPU and save power, while a higher limit may improve performance.


So you could set those up at a custom range or maybe there is a disable setting?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> hey guys, what is a good program to use that displays system agent volts, digital i/o volts and analog i/o volts?


I like HWmonitor but another good one is HWInfo32 / HWInfo64. The latter app is more detailed.


----------



## Karan98

Just ran RealBench again wih 4.7GHz with 2133MHz RAM. All scores increased except OpenCL which dropped? I don't think CPU OC affects OpenCL performance right?


----------



## Sharchaster

Cinebench r 11.5 version


----------



## samoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I like HWmonitor but another good one is HWInfo32 / HWInfo64. The latter app is more detailed.


downloaded HWInfo64. Wow! so much info! thanks +rp


----------



## jon5hill

Hi there,

I am an oldschooler who used to OC my processors back in the 90's.

The game has changed since then as FSB architecture has been replaced by hypertransport and QuickPath Interconnect, among many other changes, but the core principles remain largely the same.

I'm wondering how this all works out in the context of building a new computer.

To begin, I am have sitting in front of me a boxed intel 4790k and am about to purchase the motherboard and ram. Since I'm interested in building a smaller tower I have selected the ASUS Z97m PRO board, and will be outfitting it in the first quarter of 2015 with the new nvidia gtx 960 videocard.

I have read quite thoroughly about DDR3 memory and how Haswell seems to take advantage of higher speed ram with tighter timings, so I was interested in purchasing some higher speed ram. My understanding is that enabling an XMP profile with the new, higher speed memory will adjust some of the buses and voltages to enable the memory to run uninhibited at its labeled speed, (1866,2100,2133,2400.. etc etc).

My very specific question is:

In the past the memory speed and cpu speed were intimately linked by the front side bus speed, and individually modified by voltage regulation to permit the higher speeds. With the new architecture, are these speeds still coupled by the new BCLK? and by extension, if I enable an XMP profile - does that inherently mean that my CPU speed will be increased due to that coupling to enable the memory to operate at that speed. Lastly, if I do elect to use higher rated memory, likely at the 2133mhz or 2400mhz speed, would it be mandatory to get additional cooling to achieve stability and longevity of the system at large.

Thanks and I hope to hear some eloquent answers from you bright lads soon.

Kind Regards,

Jon Hill


----------



## fleetfeather

To answer your first question, no, cpu frequency and ram frequency are not coupled together. Sure, both of them are still influenced directly by adjusting BCLK, but BCLK overclocking is not central to the z87 or z97 chipsets. Of course, if you adjust BCLK, both the cpu and ram frequencies will be impacted together (as is the nature of a base clock)

As such, enabling an XMP profile will not bump your cpu frequencies. It is entirely possible to run 2400mhz ram with a 4790k at stock.

Additional cooling will not be necessary for running higher frequency memory. As far as I've seen, higher ram frequencies do not impact cpu temperatures, and 1.65v passing through ddr3 DIMMs is easily handled by the heatsinks on the DIMMs themselves


----------



## jon5hill

What about the memory controller? Would the motherboard z97m-plus be able to handle the additional head generated by the elevated memory speed?


----------



## fleetfeather

I believe the memory controller is baked onto the chip itself now

All heat from the memory controller is handled by your cpu cooling solution, and the heat generated by the memory controller is not enough to negatively impact on a chosen cpu cooling solution; running stock cpu with stock memory will net temperatures no different to that of running stock cpu with 2400mhz memory

The question therefore isn't whether the mobo can adequately support the memory controller, but rather will your particular cpu's memory controller be strong enough to drive high frequency memory. The answer to this question is, generally speaking, yes.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon5hill*
> 
> What about the memory controller? Would the motherboard z97m-plus be able to handle the additional head generated by the elevated memory speed?


If you increase the voltage to SA, IO-A and IO-D to run higher frequency ram it adds very little to your overall cpu and board temps. As long as your case is well ventilated you will have no problems.


----------



## jon5hill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastEddieNYC*
> 
> If you increase the voltage to SA, IO-A and IO-D to run higher frequency ram it adds very little to your overall cpu and board temps. As long as your case is well ventilated you will have no problems.


I'll have to look up what those acronyms stand for more closely, and what the corresponding settings are in the ASUS z97m-PRO BIOS


----------



## Sharchaster

Does everyone in here have tried the PC MARK 8 benchmark?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon5hill*
> 
> I'll have to look up what those acronyms stand for more closely, and what the corresponding settings are in the ASUS z97m-PRO BIOS


for basic overclock those voltages normally can be left on auto. Most settings can be. The main thing to focus on is Multi, vcore, cache, cache voltage and input voltage. I only ever had to mess with S/a and I/o and such when pushing ram and the core near max.

On my chip 4.6ghz can be achieved with multi, vcore and input voltage alone. Everything else on auto.


----------



## jon5hill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> for basic overclock those voltages normally can be left on auto. Most settings can be. The main thing to focus on is Multi, vcore, cache, cache voltage and input voltage. I only ever had to mess with S/a and I/o and such when pushing ram and the core near max.
> 
> On my chip 4.6ghz can be achieved with multi, vcore and input voltage alone. Everything else on auto.


I appreciate the sentiment, but as stated earlier I have no intention of buying anything more than stock cooling, and my question was more so concerned with what I can get away with without going to anything above the stock cooling solution - in that respect I didn't know whether or not the CPU would see a nominal increase in clock speed due to the increase in RAM speed above the 1333mhz JEDEC standard. I was hoping that because the turbo-boost technology exists to amp up the clock speed from a base of 4.0ghz across all four cores to 4.4ghz at times, that if there was such a coupling between the ram and the CPU speeds, that this increase to the CPU speed based on my desire to operate 2400mhz ddr3 memory would not go above the 4.4ghz range, or base clock speed of the CPU.

I now understand that the ram speed and clock speed of the CPU are decoupled, and do not need to be manipulated in tandem as it were in the past with synchronous motherboards


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon5hill*
> 
> I now understand that the ram speed and clock speed of the CPU are decoupled, and do not need to be manipulated in tandem as it were in the past with synchronous motherboards


It's still coupled with BCLK.


----------



## jon5hill

Okay, so then I will have to manipulate BCLK to get the desired ram speed?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon5hill*
> 
> Okay, so then I will have to manipulate BCLK to get the desired ram speed?


no not all. you never have to touch bclk if you do not want to. To run the ram at speed you purchased you just click XMP profile. very simple.

In your situation you would prolly want to enter in the xmp settings manually frequency/timings just because the asus mobo will overclock all cores to 4.4ghz under XMP profile. That might be an issue under stock cooling.


----------



## jon5hill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> no not all. you never have to touch bclk if you do not want to. To run the ram at speed you purchased you just click XMP profile. very simple.
> 
> In your situation you would prolly want to enter in the xmp settings manually frequency/timings just because the asus mobo will overclock all cores to 4.4ghz under XMP profile. That might be an issue under stock cooling.


As easy as it sounds, I am still curious as to what it is actually doing when I enable the XMP profile.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon5hill*
> 
> As easy as it sounds, I am still curious as to what it is actually doing when I enable the XMP profile.


it is auto setting the timings and freq of the xmp profile. On some mobo like asus it also enables core enhancment wich pushes all cores to max clocks. so all 4790k cores go to 4.4 instead of 4.0ghz. thats it.


----------



## jeremypt

Someone can help in an issue?

My 4690K+ASUS Z97 PRO GAMER sometimes won't restart (Windows 7). Windows do the procedure, but the PC wont POST.

System setup:
4690K
ASUS Z97 PRO GAMER
2X2GB GSKILL 1600 CL7
AMD 5850 (I know?!!!)
CORSAIR SSD
2X 500GB SATA DRIVES
SATA DVD

The pc is overclocked and rock solid. Will pass long runs of CB/3DMARK/IBT/IXTU/A64 or BF and CSGO. Also, memtest detects no errors.

This issue happens in a fresh installed windows 7, with latest bios, drivers, etc. Also, made a CLEAR CMOS.

Any tip?

Thanks


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I know this isn't a memory thread, but does anyone have an idea what I should look to overclock on my RAM first? I'm at 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24 2C. I'm thinking I should aim to lower the Command timing to 1 if I possibly can, but idk if I should try to shoot for 1800Mhz instead or something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> OK I think I'm beginning to formulate a hypothesis. It's got something to do with long duration power limit/short duration power limit etc.
> I think OC fixed mode should be on.
> Check these definitions out from the use guide:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Long Duration Power Limit
> Conigure Package Power Limit 1 in watts. When the limit is exceeded, the CPU ratio will be lowered ater a period of time. A lower limit can protect the CPU and save power, while a higher limit may improve performance.
> Long Duration Maintained
> Conigure the period of time until the CPU ratio is lowered when the Long Duration Power Limit is exceeded.
> Short Duration Power Limit
> Conigure Package Power Limit 2 in watts. When the limit is exceeded, the CPU ratio will be lowered immediately. A lower limit can protect the CPU and save power, while a higher limit may improve performance.
> Primary Plane Current Limit
> Configure the current limit of the CPU under Turbo Mode in ampere. A lower limit can protect the CPU and save power, while a higher limit may improve performance.
> 
> 
> So you could set those up at a custom range or maybe there is a disable setting?


I looked at those and couldnt find anyway to disable them. But I can try to fool with them.
Those settings I've played with on laptops years ago. I used to try to overclock my Alienware, and fiddled with Turboboost. There is essentially multiple "modes" to the CPU based entirely on wattage, and when in those modes, you can a certain X-Y range of clocks. Which is why I find it jarring they're on something like a 4790k


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> I know this isn't a memory thread, but does anyone have an idea what I should look to overclock on my RAM first? I'm at 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24 2C. I'm thinking I should aim to lower the Command timing to 1 if I possibly can, but idk if I should try to shoot for 1800Mhz instead or something.
> I looked at those and couldnt find anyway to disable them. But I can try to fool with them.
> Those settings I've played with on laptops years ago. I used to try to overclock my Alienware, and fiddled with Turboboost. There is essentially multiple "modes" to the CPU based entirely on wattage, and when in those modes, you can a certain X-Y range of clocks. Which is why I find it jarring they're on something like a 4790k


Can you try activating XMP memory config? It may set your cpu overclock the way you want


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Can you try activating XMP memory config? It may set your cpu overclock the way you want


Yeah I'm using the XMP profile now. As well as some "High Performance" memory setting in the BIOS next to it. I definitely saw a Gbps improvement in Sandra benchmarks, but I wasn't sure if there was more I can do.


----------



## M3TAl

Finally got this chip to Cinebench at 5 GHz!!! It has taken many attempts but finally she has hit 5 GHz!!! Took more vcore than I wanted but anything under 1.4V would result in 101 BSoD no matter what. Considering the chip games all day at 4.7 Ghz 1.2V I thought it would bench 5 GHz under 1.4V, apparently not.

Took a pic of temps too, 69F/20.56C ambient. Had all fans and water pumps maxxed out 12V.


----------



## KaRtA82

Has anyone here been successful in getting over a 50x 2c/2t stable on the 4790k on an asus board.

I've had 3 cpu's now which could do 50x in the 1.4v range only, and not one of them has been able to get 51x on 2 cores. 2 of the gpu's can do 4.9 @ 1.36-1.4v 4c/8t, so surely they can do 5.1-5.2 atleast on 2 cores. Think I have a setting amiss, otherwise asus ROG has let this generation down.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> Has anyone here been successful in getting over a 50x 2c/2t stable on the 4790k on an asus board.
> 
> I've had 3 cpu's now which could do 50x in the 1.4v range only, and not one of them has been able to get 51x on 2 cores. 2 of the gpu's can do 4.9 @ 1.36-1.4v 4c/8t, so surely they can do 5.1-5.2 atleast on 2 cores. Think I have a setting amiss, otherwise asus ROG has let this generation down.


You need exponentially more volts the higher you go. You might need 1.5V+ for 51x, and you likely don't have the proper cooling to keep it stable.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Slowly getting the hang of this, just a bit more is needed to break the 900mark in XTU


----------



## KaRtA82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> You need exponentially more volts the higher you go. You might need 1.5V+ for 51x, and you likely don't have the proper cooling to keep it stable.


Cooling is fine. One chip is delided, just can't break it even with 1.55v on 2c


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> Yeah I'm using the XMP profile now. As well as some "High Performance" memory setting in the BIOS next to it. I definitely saw a Gbps improvement in Sandra benchmarks, but I wasn't sure if there was more I can do.


Download the free trial of AIDA, in there you'll find DDR3 or whatever it's called and XMP settings. It will show you 2 or possibly more XMP profiles you can set, for example mine had certified enthusiast and Extreme. I had to manually change few of the settings to make it "Extreme", XMP alone set it to Enthusiast.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> Cooling is fine. One chip is delided, just can't break it even with 1.55v on 2c


Make sure you're also pumping up your input voltage when using high Vcore. Try 2.1V Vccin with 1.5V Vcore.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Make sure you're also pumping up your input voltage when using high Vcore. Try 2.1V Vccin with 1.5V Vcore.


also try dropping cache down to 3ghz.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got this chip to Cinebench at 5 GHz!!! It has taken many attempts but finally she has hit 5 GHz!!! Took more vcore than I wanted but anything under 1.4V would result in 101 BSoD no matter what. Considering the chip games all day at 4.7 Ghz 1.2V I thought it would bench 5 GHz under 1.4V, apparently not.
> 
> Took a pic of temps too, 69F/20.56C ambient. Had all fans and water pumps maxxed out 12V.


Tried XTU at 5 GHz but seems it takes more vcore than Cinebench. Got about 90% of the way through with core temps peaking at 88C according to XTU then got a wonderful 101 BSoD







.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

This is really driving me up a wall.

I have ~everything~ set to x44. RealTemp reports a 4.4ghz clock. HWInfo and CPUZ report a clock that keeps changing around 4.2ghz, like its throttling and/or has power saving settings on.

CPU LFM (Min) 800
CPU HFM (Max) 4000
CPU Turbo 4400
CPU Status Bus 95.5
Uncore Max 4400
Uncore Status (this changes rapidly) 4200
PCIe Status 95.6

grrrrrrrrrr *Am I supposed to multiply the "Uncore Status" with a number like x44 or something to get my "real" clock speed? How do I tell what clock my CPU is running at right this very second in real time?*

I disabled ~everything~ related to power savings. I set All Cores to Specified Cores and manually set each core to x44.
Even under load an in benches like 3DMark, it reports 4.2ghz as the "max turbo clock" for my 4790k. I don't get it! I've fiddled with every setting except the plane loading because I have zero idea what wattage and stuff needs or should be? The mobo reports nothing on what the actual Auto setting it putting it too.
Googling this stuff is the worst apparently. Anyone who does have mysterious changing clock speeds either blames things like AIDA64 or it just magically disappears. I had AIDA64, expired, and removed it from my system. Nothing changed.

If I disable Turbo on my CPU, it forces the clock to 4.0ghz and it doesn't move even with a x46 multiplier with 100mhz on. Never moves from 4.0ghz. "Back in my day", disabling Turbo Boost meant that your CPU wouldn't try to over/underclock itself based on load. Today, it looks like Turbo Boost now means something entirely different? Googling that just comes up with "welp, it depends on your board".

What on earth have I missed out on in the last 4 years? I thought these vague naming conventions that change from board manufacturer to board manufacturer would've.... oh I don't know... stopped being so damn different. Ring clock, bkclk, turbo clock, god damn this is confusing.

Its not that big of a deal. I don't particularly care if I'm actually running 4.2 or 4.4Ghz. But I would expect to set something to 4.4Ghz and ~know~ its running 4.4Ghz for sure, and then later enable all the power state and "dynamic clocking" technology after I do all my benchmarking.


----------



## Forceman

The reason it is showing 4200 instead of 4400 is because the bus speed is reporting as 95. 5 instead of 100 (44 x 95.5 = 4200). It's probably a reporting error, but have you tried manually setting the BCLK to 100?

Turbo is the mechanism that the CPU uses to boost from the base clock (40 on a 4790K) to the boost clock so disabling that will (depending on the motherboard) keep it from boosting to the full speed. There's no reason to disable turbo - especially since that is also the mechanism the motherboard uses to overclock.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The reason it is showing 4200 instead of 4400 is because the bus speed is reporting as 95. 5 instead of 100 (44 x 95.5 = 4200). It's probably a reporting error, but have you tried manually setting the BCLK to 100?


It was specifically set to 100.0.
There is a PCIE\BCKL Ratio set to Auto, I forced it to 1 but it changes nothing

I tried to raise it to 101 and it raised the clock speed, but the clock is still changing and its still numbers like 4182 with a 95.3MHz bus. In fact, the bus speed changes too, small decimal numbers.
Quote:


> Turbo is the mechanism that the CPU uses to boost from the base clock (40 on a 4790K) to the boost clock so disabling that will (depending on the motherboard) keep it from boosting to the full speed. There's no reason to disable turbo - especially since that is also the mechanism the motherboard uses to overclock.


Right, I just find it weird that you can ~not~ disable Turbo and just force a clock. Maybe I dont want my CPU changing speeds, ever. I just want 4.4Ghz, I don't want some dynamic clock speed even if Im not doing anything on my system. Supposedly people can get that to work, but I can't.

Back on 1366, you disabled Turbo and just overclocked like you did in 755.
On 1150, apparently some mobos have Turbo and OC Turbo - 2 different settings entirely. And I only have "regular Turbo" which is what you described.


----------



## Forceman

If you want to lock the clock speed (not sure why you'd want to though) you can disable EIST and C1E. That should lock it at the full multiplier.

My guess is that the BCLK is just a reporting error if it is always 95. What did it show with the BIOS defaults?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If you want to lock the clock speed (not sure why you'd want to though) you can disable EIST and C1E. That should lock it at the full multiplier.


Like I said, all those were disabled. I want to lock the clock speed because I want to be absolutely sure Im running 4.4Ghz when I benchmark, for example. As of right this very moment, if I bench or stress anything, it continues to report 41xx-42xx as opposed to the 44xx I want it to be. To get 44xx, I have to do a multiplier of 46 or 47 which I don't want. Thats not what is supposed to be doing I'm reading.
Quote:


> My guess is that the BCLK is just a reporting error if it is always 95. What did it show with the BIOS defaults?


As I said it changes in decimal amounts. The BIOS defaults does the same. 95.x Once in awhile, I'll catch it at 96.x MHz for no reason, and jump to 95.x

EDIT:
I tried to actually follow this thread (even though its Ivy Bridge & Sandy, its all AsRock which is my mobo)
http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition

And even with all those settings nothing has changed.
Weirder still - XTU reports 4.40GHz. So is CPUz and HWInfo wrong? I'm so confused, I dont know what to believe anymore. HWInfo looks like its reporting correctly when I had default UEFI settings, so why is it different with the x44 overclock? X>X

EDIT2:
Ok, now when I run stresses and benches I'm getting closer to 4.4Ghz in HWInfo. It reports 4326 with a 98.3Mhz bus. That's closer and better than the 95-96 earlier I couldnt get to budge. So close! I just dont understand _why the bus frequency keeps changing! URG_

Here is a chart of my bus constantly changing:


----------



## Trexxit

Plan to get a g3258 and a z87 mpower max ac and overclock it, but I've never overclocked anything, but some gpu's slightly. any tips?


----------



## error-id10t

@OmegaNemesis28, on your other thread you've implied you jumped from X58 to a Z97, without reinstalling the OS. Is that right? If yes I would suggest you reinstall OS.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> @OmegaNemesis28, on your other thread you've implied you jumped from X58 to a Z97, without reinstalling the OS. Is that right? If yes I would suggest you reinstall OS.


lol this is going to sound really funny because in that other thread... someone recommended that to me as well. As soon as they did I found the solution to that issue.

And guess what?
I FOUND IT.

Hours of searching & mucking about with settings: Disable Virtualization in CPU Features.
WHY this changes the Bus clock, I have ~no freaking idea~. I've never had this issue on previous chipsets and gen CPUs. Really bizarre! Disabling virtualization gives me a 100.0MHz just as I set it in UEFI. It does not deviate from 100.0 at all.

If anyone has an explanation, I'd love to hear it.
I may just reinstall the OS to see if it fixes it because I happen to use virtualization quite a bit. I would like to see this not be an issue. Or, I may just disable it until I need it. Or, just not care about the bus speed changing and leave it as is. I was just really curious why it was happening and wanted to benchmark with 100% 4.4Ghz and up (wherever I go with the overclocking)


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trexxit*
> 
> Plan to get a g3258 and a z87 mpower max ac and overclock it, but I've never overclocked anything, but some gpu's slightly. any tips?


These Intel K type chips are so easy to play with. Plug them in, cool them down, up the CPU multi and Core Voltage. That is all that seems is needed.

If you are after better scores for benchmarks, aim to get some great ram as well. Better memory seems to yield better bench results.


----------



## Trexxit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> These Intel K type chips are so easy to play with. Plug them in, cool them down, up the CPU multi and Core Voltage. That is all that seems is needed.
> 
> If you are after better scores for benchmarks, aim to get some great ram as well. Better memory seems to yield better bench results.


I have some rarish 2400mhz adata ram gb in 2x4gb sticks. I just want some good performance till I have money to upgrade, at that point i might go until i fry the board or the cpu one. Possibly. Whats a good (preferably cheap) cooler that looks half decent?


----------



## fleetfeather

A used NH-D14.


----------



## Karan98

I just ran Cinebench R15 3 times @ 4.7GHz with 2133MHz RAM and my scores were 951cb, 953cb and 947cb. Would these be counted as margin of error or not enough voltage?


----------



## IOWA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> bsod.


I have checked and at stock my cpu stays at 1.202V, it is quite strange such high voltage, maybe is the bios of the mobo but everything on auto it says 1.202V!


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> I have checked and at stock my cpu stays at 1.202V, it is quite strange such high voltage, maybe is the bios of the mobo but everything on auto it says 1.202V!


go in bios and disable turbo,then go again and check.my first bioses showed me like 1.4/1.35v on windows and on bios 1.12v,then i disabled turbo and shows 0.995v.ur must be 0.92v i think or lower.

guys did u have different overclocks with different psu's on same cpu?
i think my psu is bottleneck,cuz it has enormous ripple.at 8 c temp still cant pass a damm [email protected]
recently thinking to buy the AX1500i .
guys i really need to know if psu's can change a bit the stability.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> I just ran Cinebench R15 3 times @ 4.7GHz with 2133MHz RAM and my scores were 951cb, 953cb and 947cb. Would these be counted as margin of error or not enough voltage?


Your scores is good.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> I have checked and at stock my cpu stays at 1.202V, it is quite strange such high voltage, maybe is the bios of the mobo but everything on auto it says 1.202V!


Manally set voltage mode to 'adaptive', then read your VID again.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> guys did u have different overclocks with different psu's on same cpu?
> i think my psu is bottleneck,cuz it has enormous ripple.at 8 c temp still cant pass a damm [email protected]
> recently thinking to buy the AX1500i .
> guys i really need to know if psu's can change a bit the stability.


The PSU would need to be way out of spec to affect the CPU. That's why all good boards have more than 6 phases and large caps. I just switched from a old Corsair TX650 to a Seasonic X750 and it had no affect on my overclock. 1500 is huge for a power supply. You running 4 vid cards? Even a pair of 290x2 don't need that much wattage. Power supplies work best and most efficient with at least 20% load.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> These Intel K type chips are so easy to play with. Plug them in, cool them down, up the CPU multi and Core Voltage. That is all that seems is needed.
> 
> If you are after better scores for benchmarks, aim to get some great ram as well. Better memory seems to yield better bench results.


Hey ginger just realized you're rocking an Mpower board. We are like the only ones around here with those boards. Which BIOS are you using and how do you like the board so far? I'm running 1.7 and it seems they removed 1.7 from their site, weird.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

4.6Ghz OC - stable first attempt, set and forget

Stock 4.0 = 

4.6 =


----------



## deathroll

Just a quick question. Curently Im running my 4690K 4300 Mhz @ 1.152V. Testing with P95 Large FFTs. Sometimes it encounters with error and stops the worker on my Core0. Should I increase the voltage and try it again? What about this test?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Just a quick question. Curently Im running my 4690K 4300 Mhz @ 1.152V. Testing with P95 Large FFTs. Sometimes it encounters with error and stops the worker on my Core0. Should I increase the voltage and try it again? What about this test?


if you want to pass that test try adding .020v. Your close if the worker stops with no crash.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I did a whole slew of benchmarks now that I'm hitting 4.6GHz stable. I documented my whole upgrade from Bloomfield to Haswell.

3DMark scores saw crazy~ boosts in physics scores and combined tests. FireStrike, for example, went from a 3.6GHz Xeon W3520 score of 8801 my 4790k 4GHz to 11149 in physics. At 4.4GHz it went to 12808.

I posted my pi results above somewhere, but they went from 3m 38s to 3m 9.5s to 2m 39s (again in that order of spec)

My own Rubiks Cube Solver saw 3 seconds shaved off the solution of a 14 turn cube. A 15 turn cube had ~100 seconds shaved.

And I did a ton of Sandra tests. The ALU/FPUs on these suckers soar. I'm so happy with this upgrade!







Go Devil's Canyon!


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> I did a whole slew of benchmarks now that I'm hitting 4.6GHz stable. I documented my whole upgrade from Bloomfield to Haswell.
> 
> 3DMark scores saw crazy~ boosts in physics scores and combined tests. FireStrike, for example, went from a 3.6GHz Xeon W3520 score of 8801 my 4790k 4GHz to 11149 in physics. At 4.4GHz it went to 12808.
> 
> I posted my pi results above somewhere, but they went from 3m 38s to 3m 9.5s to 2m 39s (again in that order of spec)
> 
> My own Rubiks Cube Solver saw 3 seconds shaved off the solution of a 14 turn cube. A 15 turn cube had ~100 seconds shaved.
> 
> And I did a ton of Sandra tests. The ALU/FPUs on these suckers soar. I'm so happy with this upgrade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Devil's Canyon!


I'd like to see some Sandra memory tests. My 8350 with this memory would get between 18-21 GB/s I think depending on the OC. Haven't run it with the 4790K yet.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I'd like to see some Sandra memory tests. My 8350 with this memory would get between 18-21 GB/s I think depending on the OC. Haven't run it with the 4790K yet.


I kept the same sticks of RAM, the RAM bandwidth results were as follows:

RAM Bandwidth Performance
17.38 - 19.82 - 20.43 (GB/s)

RAM Time to Copy Capacity
460.4ms - 403.57ms - 391.6ms

Xeon @ 3.6GHz (X58) - 4790k 4.0GHz (Z97) - 4790k 4.6GHz (Z97)


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> I kept the same sticks of RAM, the RAM bandwidth results were as follows:
> 
> RAM Bandwidth Performance
> 17.38 - 19.82 - 20.43 (GB/s)
> 
> RAM Time to Copy Capacity
> 460.4ms - 403.57ms - 391.6ms
> 
> Xeon @ 3.6GHz (X58) - 4790k 4.0GHz (Z97) - 4790k 4.6GHz (Z97)


Here's what I got with my current 24/7 settings of 4.7 Ghz and ram 9-9-9-27 1T 2000 MHz. Nice improvement over the 8350. Oh ya cache is at 4.4 GHz.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Here's what I got with my current 24/7 settings of 4.7 Ghz and ram 9-9-9-27 1T 2000 MHz. Nice improvement over the 8350. Oh ya cache is at 4.4 GHz.


very nice!
My sticks aren't too fancy. I need to try to overclock them beyond 1600.


----------



## M3TAl

If you can find out what IC they use that can help you get a good idea. Some low voltage 1333 sticks will OC past 2133 with 1.5-1.65V.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Just a quick question. Curently Im running my 4690K 4300 Mhz @ 1.152V. Testing with P95 Large FFTs. Sometimes it encounters with error and stops the worker on my Core0. Should I increase the voltage and try it again? What about this test?


Agent, mem timings, Cache voltage, VCore, can be anything.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

bon j'ai réussi mon OC 24 sur 24h sur OCCT 4.4.1, mais je n'ai pas pu atteindre 4,7 et 4,8Ghz seulement 4,6GHZ stable 24 sur 24

stock
http://valid.canardpc.com/z5z52m

4,6Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/1c8c16

2015-01-02-08h57-Voltage-CPUVCORE.png 31k .png file


good I managed my OC 24 of 24 on OCCT 4.4.1, but I have not been able to reach only 4.7 and 4,8Ghz 4,6GHZ steady 24 of 24, I have so wanted to have 4,8Ghz


----------



## Karan98

I've been lowering the voltage required for my 4.7GHz OC. I've got it down from 1.3v in bios to 1.285v but when under load it still shows 1.312v under load? Should I just continue as normal finding the lowest required voltage before losing stability?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> I've been lowering the voltage required for my 4.7GHz OC. I've got it down from 1.3v in bios to 1.285v but when under load it still shows 1.312v under load? Should I just continue as normal finding the lowest required voltage before losing stability?


If that's what you want to do


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> If that's what you want to do


That would be the best thing to do right? Rather than overvolting an OC caused ng higher temps?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> That would be the best thing to do right? Rather than overvolting an OC caused ng higher temps?


Well, it's really up to you lol. Depends on what temps you're comfortable with, and what frequency you're happy with.

There's really no right or wrong way to go about it, only your personal preferences and your chips characteristics


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> I've been lowering the voltage required for my 4.7GHz OC. I've got it down from 1.3v in bios to 1.285v but when under load it still shows 1.312v under load? Should I just continue as normal finding the lowest required voltage before losing stability?


That's perfectly normal. During full load, usually your system VCORE will 0.002-0.020 volt higher than the value you set on the BIOS. For mine, I set 1.266 volt but when gaming and benching, the vcore became 1.268 volt...

It's come down to personal preferences. Someone say safe, while the others may not. For me as long as the temps below 90 and core voltage below 1.35 volt, I'll be fine.

You can still research for your ideal core voltage, if you not comfortable with your situation.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Hello fellow DC owners. I need some help I think. I recently just moved my 4790k out of a MSI Z87 Mpower into Asrock Z97 Extreme 6. I made the switch because the Asrock has some blue on the board and it will look better in my case. My question is though that the 4790k current limit is 1000A. Also the turbo boost short power max is 1000W and turbo boost power max limit is 1000W. Those numbers should be lower, right? Im getting some higher temps than I was on the Z87 board.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Hello fellow DC owners. I need some help I think. I recently just moved my 4790k out of a MSI Z87 Mpower into Asrock Z97 Extreme 6. I made the switch because the Asrock has some blue on the board and it will look better in my case. My question is though that the 4790k current limit is 1000A. Also the turbo boost short power max is 1000W and turbo boost power max limit is 1000W. Those numbers should be lower, right? Im getting some higher temps than I was on the Z87 board.


those numbers mean nothing unless your intentionally trying to limit your 4790k. Those limits would allow you to force your 4790k to fit into a specific power range. It would throttle itself to meet the limits your set.

The 1000 watt indication just means you have not set a limit.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> those numbers mean nothing unless your intentionally trying to limit your 4790k. Those limits would allow you to force your 4790k to fit into a specific power range. It would throttle itself to meet the limits your set.
> 
> The 1000 watt indication just means you have not set a limit.


Ok, thanks for the info


----------



## aerotracks

The MPower certainly was the better board out of the two though.


----------



## Karan98

Well it seems that after overclocking my RAM to 2133MHz, my 4.7GHz overclock no longer requires 1.3V to run? I've taken it down to 1.27V in bios 1.28V under load and I'm still stable


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> I've been lowering the voltage required for my 4.7GHz OC. I've got it down from 1.3v in bios to 1.285v but when under load it still shows 1.312v under load? Should I just continue as normal finding the lowest required voltage before losing stability?


If it's what I think it is its probably LLC. Usually it's set to auto which is level 9 from what I've read. If you set it to 1 it should stay at whatever volts you set.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> If it's what I think it is its probably LLC. Usually it's set to auto which is level 9 from what I've read. If you set it to 1 it should stay at whatever volts you set.


I haven't touched LLC. And 4.7GHz was x264 stable but I tried OCCT and it BSOD


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> I haven't touched LLC. And 4.7GHz was x264 stable but I tried OCCT and it BSOD


What Im trying to say is that not touching LLC is what's bumping your voltage above what you set. Changing it to 1 might change your voltage to whatever you set in the bios. Anything above that will bumy your voltage in small increments under load


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> What Im trying to say is that not touching LLC is what's bumping your voltage above what you set. Changing it to 1 might change your voltage to whatever you set in the bios. Anything above that will bumy your voltage in small increments under load


What do you recommend I should try in terms of settings?


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> What do you recommend I should try in terms of settings?


If you're trying to fine tune your volarge then LLC 1 would work. I've read people use 6. I just use 9 for the cushion


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> If it's what I think it is its probably LLC. Usually it's set to auto which is level 9 from what I've read. If you set it to 1 it should stay at whatever volts you set.


LLC only affect input voltage on z87\97.

The vcore under load .020 higher. That is normal. Lower llc wont affect it.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> LLC only affect input voltage on z87\97.
> 
> The vcore under load .020 higher. That is normal. Lower llc wont affect it.


Thanks. I kept reading different things. I guess it doesn't help that now I'm on x99 and still confused lol


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Thanks. I kept reading different things. I guess it doesn't help that now I'm on x99 and still confused lol


X99 still has the voltage regulator on the cpu itself.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> And 4.7GHz was x264 stable but I tried OCCT and it BSOD


Which is normal. OCCT requires about .05v more vcore to run for an hour than x264 on mine. At 4.8ghz, I need 1.28v vcore to run x264 stable for 42 mins (5 loops) but 1.33v to run OCCT for an hour.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Which is normal. OCCT requires about .05v more vcore to run for an hour than x264 on mine. At 4.8ghz, I need 1.28v vcore to run x264 stable for 42 mins (5 loops) but 1.33v to run OCCT for an hour.


So I can run my 4.7GHz at 1.27v that's x264 stable?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Hey ginger just realized you're rocking an Mpower board. We are like the only ones around here with those boards. Which BIOS are you using and how do you like the board so far? I'm running 1.7 and it seems they removed 1.7 from their site, weird.


I find the board is taking everything I can throw at it. Just wish my ram was nicer to play with, it is Kingston HyperX 2133 and I can't seem to get it higher then 2600 :-( and the CPU heats up something shocking above 1.3v. My max temp is high 80's.

But the board is great, I am running BIOS 1.6.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> So I can run my 4.7GHz at 1.27v that's x264 stable?


On mine, the vcore I need to run X264, is not close to 24/7 stable. I have no idea about yours, you would have to test it out to see.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I find the board is taking everything I can throw at it. Just wish my ram was nicer to play with, it is Kingston HyperX 2133 and I can't seem to get it higher then 2600 :-( and the CPU heats up something shocking above 1.3v. My max temp is high 80's.
> 
> But the board is great, I am running BIOS 1.6.


Max temp under what kind of load? Is it custom water like your 8350 was?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Max temp under what kind of load? Is it custom water like your 8350 was?


Under XTU stress & IBT. And yes the block is a Koolance 380I along with 240mm phobya with two Noctua F12's. Would do push pull but the case needs modding for that. So probably after summer or OCAU current HWBot competition.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> On mine, the vcore I need to run X264, is not close to 24/7 stable. I have no idea about yours, you would have to test it out to see.


Well none of my 24/7 use really pushes my CPU, so I guess it will work 24/7 lol


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Well none of my 24/7 use really pushes my CPU, so I guess it will work 24/7 lol


only way you know is to try, and if you get bsods, then just bump up vcore until you no longer get them.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> only way you know is to try, and if you get bsods, then just bump up vcore until you no longer get them.


I think my CPU is a dud. Requires in excess of 1.3v for 4.7GHz. Seeing as 1.35v is the safe limit I don't think I got a great clocker here


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> I think my CPU is a dud. Requires in excess of 1.3v for 4.7GHz. Seeing as 1.35v is the safe limit I don't think I got a great clocker here


I think your jumping the gun on that silicon .
What cooling air or water ?? If air that's pretty good . 1.35vc is the safe limit for air maybe . What is a _safe_ limit anyways , its OCN dude


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Under XTU stress & IBT. And yes the block is a Koolance 380I along with 240mm phobya with two Noctua F12's. Would do push pull but the case needs modding for that. So probably after summer or OCAU current HWBot competition.


Gidday 'nuts howsit hangin ??
Hows your NYE eh ??
Get a bit pickled ??


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I think your jumping the gun on that silicon .
> What cooling air or water ?? If air that's pretty good . 1.35vc is the safe limit for air maybe . What is a _safe_ limit anyways , its OCN dude


Using a Nepton 280L CLC. And I have to keep it safe as I'm stuck with this CPU and mobo for 5 years at least.

Any suggestions for OCing?


----------



## orlfman

so I'm wondering, would 1.236vs degrade my 4790k? I herd haswell doesn't like voltage.

I ask because mine needs it to be stable for turbo.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Using a Nepton 280L CLC. And I have to keep it safe as I'm stuck with this CPU and mobo for 5 years at least.
> 
> Any suggestions for OCing?


If that's the case for you your pretty much done . Maybe you should look at o'clocking the ram . With the right sticks you should get 2800mhz plus




Forgot to mention I run Water chillers as well


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> so I'm wondering, would 1.236vs degrade my 4790k? I herd haswell doesn't like voltage.
> 
> I ask because mine needs it to be stable for turbo.


No, that's perfectly fine.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> No, that's perfectly fine.


awesome, thank you


----------



## lucas.vulcan

petit probleme, que j'aimerai résoudre avec vous ( j'ai chercher sur le net, je n'ai rien trouvé de bon ) voila mon prob : j'ai fais un test 3dmark11 avec ma config d'origine, sois 4,4Ghz pour le cpu et 850 mhz pour le gpu et j'obtient P12407.
Puis avec l'oc du cpu a 4,6Ghz et la j'obtient un score plus bas P12338

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/.../3dm11/9180711

et mon Physics Score est trop bas 9000pts je devrai avoir normalement 11000 pts

pour info avec mon ancienne machine 2600k a 4,8GHZ j'avais un Physics Score de 10785
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3320997

aider moi, je ne trouve pas l'erreur, le probleme est belle et bien le physics Score

little problem, I would like to address with you (I've search the net, I found nothing good) here is my prob: I'm doing a 3DMark11 test with my original config, be 4,4Ghz for the cpu and 850 mHz for the gpu and I get P12407.
Then with the oc cpu has 4,6Ghz and I get a lower score P12338

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/.../3dm11/9180711

Physics and my score is too low 9000pts I will normally have 11000 pts

FYI my old machine has 4,8GHZ 2600k Physics I had a score of 10785
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3320997

help me, I can not find the error, the problem is well and truly the physics Score


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> little problem, I would like to address with you (I've search the net, I found nothing good) here is my prob: I'm doing a 3DMark11 test with my original config, be 4,4Ghz for the cpu and 850 mHz for the gpu and I get P12407.
> Then with the oc cpu has 4,6Ghz and I get a lower score P12338
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/.../3dm11/9180711
> 
> Physics and my score is too low 9000pts I will normally have 11000 pts
> 
> FYI my old machine has 4,8GHZ 2600k Physics I had a score of 10785
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3320997
> 
> help me, I can not find the error, the problem is well and truly the physics Score


Even if your computer doesn't crash at 4.6GHz, doesn't mean it's completely stable. It sounds like a lot of error correction is going on at 4.6GHz, which is causing your score to be lower.


----------



## Mega Man

also in windows 8 physics is lower anywhere from 500-1500 points


----------



## lucas.vulcan

no oc 24/24 occt and even my stock physics score is abnormally low


----------



## lucas.vulcan

in the bios I have already deactivated C1E, C3E and C6 / C7 and EIST, it is there another one?

in bios now, I forced the turbo rolled 46 (4,6Ghz) on 4 cores and my physics score is up to 10000pts

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9225709

but that is not good, what's weird I found this on 3dmark, another person with a stock 4790k and sli 580 is already on its 11000pts Physics Score
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8548707

STOCK, even me I do not stock this score when I told you I have a cpu ****

when I compare it with mine, I'm doing a much better score than him, despite my physics score is as 9000pts is not understanding anything, I now wonder if this is not the new NVIDIA driver.
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/.../3dm11/9180711

its all to tell you that the problem not just the oc, someone already bench with the new nvidia driver? to see his physics score


----------



## electro2u

try raising the vcore and cache voltage a bit. see if score improves.


----------



## Sharchaster

AIDA 64 Memory Benchmarks


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> in the bios I have already deactivated C1E, C3E and C6 / C7 and EIST, it is there another one?
> 
> in bios now, I forced the turbo rolled 46 (4,6Ghz) on 4 cores and my physics score is up to 10000pts
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9225709
> 
> but that is not good, what's weird I found this on 3dmark, another person with a stock 4790k and sli 580 is already on its 11000pts Physics Score
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8548707
> 
> STOCK, even me I do not stock this score when I told you I have a cpu ****
> 
> when I compare it with mine, I'm doing a much better score than him, despite my physics score is as 9000pts is not understanding anything, I now wonder if this is not the new NVIDIA driver.
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/.../3dm11/9180711
> 
> its all to tell you that the problem not just the oc, someone already bench with the new nvidia driver? to see his physics score


Hmmmm.
Okay so the issue is that 3DMark 11 is not reporting clocks right. Ignore what his page says. He is clocked higher than 4.0 stock, garunteed, or its a fudged bench

My 4.0 stock (with NO turbo, forced off) physics score is inline with yours. 8800, nearly 9000.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9226179

Using my motherboard's tuning software, I went back to my 4.6GHz clock and redid the benchmark - got 9802
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9226207

Notice how the 4.6GHz results don't tell you my CPU is clocked at 4.6GHz?







The CPU information is exactly the same as the 4.0 clock!

I wouldnt worry about it. And highly recommend you use the newer 3DMark.
I have a bunch of 4.0 and 4.6GHz benchmarks I just did here using 3DMark and I'm pretty sure they all report the clocks much better. Like this 4.6 vs 4.0.

EDIT:In fact, you're getting 200 points higher than me on the Physics score in 3DMark 11 @ 4.6
EDIT2: Apparently because I'm using Windows 8 and you're running Windows 7. So by that, your scores seem perfectly fine.


----------



## Sharchaster

Cinebench 11.5 15, and Intel XTU Re-run





Super PI Re-run (1M and 32M)




3D MARK 11 Physics Score (13069 marks)


----------



## Karan98

Well since I can't really overclock my CPU too much because of voltages and the fact I have to keep this system for at least 5 years, what do you think is a good safe OC I can run for years?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Well since I can't really overclock my CPU too much because of voltages and the fact I have to keep this system for at least 5 years, what do you think is a good safe OC I can run for years?


1.35V or less on the Vcore and a CPU temps of 70C or less should be good for many years.


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Well since I can't really overclock my CPU too much because of voltages and the fact I have to keep this system for at least 5 years, what do you think is a good safe OC I can run for years?


Hi, iam not and pro overclocker but my common sense say that better OC for years its vCore minimun u can do, equal to less heat on the cpu, The 4790K its a monster by itself at 4.0 GHZ, OC to 4.4GHZ give u a +- 10% boost and its better than Turbo Boost mode, all cores at 4.4GHZ, try to find minimun vCore for 4.4GHZ. If u want more efficiency, eliminate the device that bottleneck your system, in your's are Hard Drive (60-100 MB/s), can buy an SSD Samsung 850 Pro or 2 in Raid 0 and see your system flys (maybe a Plextor M6e M.2 SSD +-700 MB/s Oo)!!!


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 1.35V or less on the Vcore and a CPU temps of 70C or less should be good for many years.


Thanks, I will try and see what I can get.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lao Tzu*
> 
> Hi, iam not and pro overclocker but my common sense say that better OC for years its vCore minimun u can do, equal to less heat on the cpu, The 4790K its a monster by itself at 4.0 GHZ, OC to 4.4GHZ give u a +- 10% boost and its better than Turbo Boost mode, all cores at 4.4GHZ, try to find minimun vCore for 4.4GHZ. If u want more efficiency, eliminate the device that bottleneck your system, in your's are Hard Drive (60-100 MB/s), can buy an SSD Samsung 850 Pro or 2 in Raid 0 and see your system flys (maybe a Plextor M6e M.2 SSD +-700 MB/s Oo)!!!


Thanks for the advice, I have just tried 4.4GHz at 1.17v under load and all seems stable and cool so I may push for more. And yeah I am saving up for an M.2 SSD


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> in the bios I have already deactivated C1E, C3E and C6 / C7 and EIST, it is there another one?
> 
> in bios now, I forced the turbo rolled 46 (4,6Ghz) on 4 cores and my physics score is up to 10000pts
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9225709
> 
> but that is not good, what's weird I found this on 3dmark, another person with a stock 4790k and sli 580 is already on its 11000pts Physics Score
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8548707
> 
> STOCK, even me I do not stock this score when I told you I have a cpu ****
> 
> when I compare it with mine, I'm doing a much better score than him, despite my physics score is as 9000pts is not understanding anything, I now wonder if this is not the new NVIDIA driver.
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/.../3dm11/9180711
> 
> its all to tell you that the problem not just the oc, someone already bench with the new nvidia driver? to see his physics score


did you read what i wrote. this is KNOWN by many people. ask in the 3dm thread

it effects EVERYONE and it differs person to person ( the amount the physics score drops changes but averages between 500-1500 points ( i have seen over 2500 points as well, as i have multiple 83xx rigs with win 7 and 8 and multiple intel rigs )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> also in windows 8 physics is lower anywhere from 500-1500 points


you posted one score with ( yours ) win 8 and the other win 7 ( the others )

*you will not be able to match the score due to using windows 8*


----------



## Sheyster

I just installed my new CPU and mobo yesterday (thanks Microcenter for the awesome deal!).

Initially I started at 1.20v @ 4.6 GHz. Uncore multi was also at 46x. It was 100% stable in stress testing and gaming (BF4). I lowered it to 1.15v and had some instability in stress testing, and finally settled in at 1.17v fully stable.

So, this seems like a decent chip. What do you guys think? Since I'm only running an H75 for cooling, I don't plan to really push this chip too much.

Also, I want to add that I've had ZERO problems with the ASRock Z97 Extreme4. I've read several reviews on Newegg that complained about power-on issues, and also about the board being too thin and flexing too much. This board is NOT too thin, it's perfectly normal and rigid enough! I disconnected power to the PSU several times to test out the reported power-on issues and didn't have any problems. Seems like a solid board to me.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> did you read what i wrote. this is KNOWN by many people. ask in the 3dm thread
> 
> it effects EVERYONE and it differs person to person ( the amount the physics score drops changes but averages between 500-1500 points ( i have seen over 2500 points as well, as i have multiple 83xx rigs with win 7 and 8 and multiple intel rigs )
> you posted one score with ( yours ) win 8 and the other win 7 ( the others )
> 
> *you will not be able to match the score due to using windows 8*


yes my os is W7 ???


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> did you read what i wrote. this is KNOWN by many people. ask in the 3dm thread
> 
> it effects EVERYONE and it differs person to person ( the amount the physics score drops changes but averages between 500-1500 points ( i have seen over 2500 points as well, as i have multiple 83xx rigs with win 7 and 8 and multiple intel rigs )
> you posted one score with ( yours ) win 8 and the other win 7 ( the others )
> 
> *you will not be able to match the score due to using windows 8*


Interesting, did not know that too, thanks.
But its not just Win 8. Its the 3dMark 11 not reporting the true overclock of the CPU. The one guy has way too high of a number for a 4.0 stock clock I think.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> yes my os is W7 ???


Did you read what I wrote?


----------



## Mega Man

My apologies I saw win 8.1 in one of the links. But yes do not trust the reporting of clocks


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I just installed my new CPU and mobo yesterday (thanks Microcenter for the awesome deal!).
> 
> Initially I started at 1.20v @ 4.6 GHz. Uncore multi was also at 46x. It was 100% stable in stress testing and gaming (BF4). I lowered it to 1.15v and had some instability in stress testing, and finally settled in at 1.17v fully stable.
> 
> So, this seems like a decent chip. What do you guys think? Since I'm only running an H75 for cooling, I don't plan to really push this chip too much.
> 
> Also, I want to add that I've had ZERO problems with the ASRock Z97 Extreme4. I've read several reviews on Newegg that complained about power-on issues, and also about the board being too thin and flexing too much. This board is NOT too thin, it's perfectly normal and rigid enough! I disconnected power to the PSU several times to test out the reported power-on issues and didn't have any problems. Seems like a solid board to me.


Very nice chip! Mine requires 1.25v in BIOS to run 4.6GHz stable. Can't clock any higher than this die to voltage requirements


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I just installed my new CPU and mobo yesterday (thanks Microcenter for the awesome deal!).
> 
> Initially I started at 1.20v @ 4.6 GHz. Uncore multi was also at 46x. It was 100% stable in stress testing and gaming (BF4). I lowered it to 1.15v and had some instability in stress testing, and finally settled in at 1.17v fully stable.
> 
> So, this seems like a decent chip. What do you guys think? Since I'm only running an H75 for cooling, I don't plan to really push this chip too much.
> 
> Also, I want to add that I've had ZERO problems with the ASRock Z97 Extreme4. *I've read several reviews on Newegg that complained about power-on issues, and also about the board being too thin and flexing too much. This board is NOT too thin, it's perfectly normal and rigid enough!* I disconnected power to the PSU several times to test out the reported power-on issues and didn't have any problems. Seems like a solid board to me.


*Yeah people experience are different each other. Someone say he has a problems, while the others not.*
Btw your chip (with a good cooler) I assume can reach 4.9 GHz without too much problems.
Mine need 1.18 volt to run 4.6 GHz
now running 4.8 GHz @1.266 volt (1.268 volt while full load) the max is 4.9 GHz @1.32 volt but not fully stable....so I reduce the freq into 4.8 GHz now.
For me 1.35 Volt (for CORE) is the MAX voltage for an Air Cooler....


----------



## Sharchaster

Just re-run benchmark tonight....

Cinebench 11.5 Re-run 4.8 GHz core freq, 46 Uncore freq



Cinebench 11.5 4.9 Ghz



3dMark 11 Physics Score (4.8 GHz core)



XTU Benchmark


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Very nice chip! Mine requires 1.25v in BIOS to run 4.6GHz stable. Can't clock any higher than this die to voltage requirements


Thanks, I figured it's not quite a golden chip, but certainly above average!







I'm happy with it.

BTW, in your sig it says you have a "4970k"; need to change that to "4790K".


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Thanks, I figured it's not quite a golden chip, but certainly above average!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with it.
> 
> BTW, in your sig it's says you have a "4970k"; need to change that to "4790K".


Shame that I got an average/below average chip. I paid £252 for it, which is about $385. If I lived in the US I could've bought a binned one off Silicon Lottery


----------



## TheMiracle

I have C3 and EIST enable and the voltage is not dropping while on idle, only the multiplier. What setting can hold the voltage other than C3?
I have Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 3.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Just re-run benchmark tonight....
> 
> Cinebench 11.5 Re-run 4.8 GHz core freq, 46 Uncore freq
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench 11.5 4.9 Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 3dMark 11 Physics Score (4.8 GHz core)
> 
> 
> 
> XTU Benchmark


You should be able to hit 1000+ in R15 at 4.9. Work on memory and cache. Run it in realtime priority and close all unnecessary processes.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

So... If I increased my Input Voltage setting, do you guys think 4.5GHz would be possible at 1.3V? I'm at 1.26V at 4.4GHz now.


----------



## opt33

AcEsSalvation, just run it at 4.5 and see. most scale .045 to .05v per 100mhz. You can just set your input to 1.9 and should be good up to 4.8 or so, some are more sensitive than others to input. Also if your unsure that you need 1.26 at 4.4, you can try 4.5 on lower than 1.3.

And +1 on cinebench is memory sensitive. I need aerotracks ram for 5.1ghz run, my 16gb doesnt OC well, should have gotten 8gb (2x4gb) for ocing.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

So input voltage does actually have a decent effect on VCore requirement? I would love to have that extra 100MHz, but I don't want to break 1.3V+


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> AcEsSalvation, just run it at 4.5 and see. most scale .045 to .05v per 100mhz. You can just set your input to 1.9 and should be good up to 4.8 or so, some are more sensitive than others to input. Also if your unsure that you need 1.26 at 4.4, you can try 4.5 on lower than 1.3.
> 
> And +1 on cinebench is memory sensitive. I need aerotracks ram for 5.1ghz run, my 16gb doesnt OC well, should have gotten 8gb (2x4gb) for ocing.


Haven't been able to get mine to do 5.1 GHz Cinebench. Takes 1.4-1.408V for 5 GHz and even taking it to 5.015 GHz with BCLK and 1.45V it kept 101 BSoD'ing. My chip might have a wall at 5 GHz. Not sure yet.


----------



## aerotracks

Pretty surprising you can get your sticks up to 2600C10. Usually 8GB Samsungs are stuck to 2400 +/- few MHz.

Posted a R15 score couple days ago with the X437 over in the Cinebench thread, 2880C9 goodness with 4GB sticks









http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores/810#post_23337605


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMiracle*
> 
> I have C3 and EIST enable and the voltage is not dropping while on idle, only the multiplier. What setting can hold the voltage other than C3?
> I have Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 3.


C1E and C6/7, and be sure you have them all enabled and not Auto. What are you using to check the voltage? CPU-z doesn't work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> So input voltage does actually have a decent effect on VCore requirement? I would love to have that extra 100MHz, but I don't want to break 1.3V+


Not really, you either have enough or not enough (in which case it crashes). Having too much doesn't help you lower Vcore.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Pretty surprising you can get your sticks up to 2600C10. Usually 8GB Samsungs are stuck to 2400 +/- few MHz.
> 
> Posted a R15 score couple days ago with the X437 over in the Cinebench thread, 2880C9 goodness with 4GB sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores/810#post_23337605


How can you check what IC's are on your ram ?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> So input voltage does actually have a decent effect on VCore requirement? I would love to have that extra 100MHz, but I don't want to break 1.3V+
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, you either have enough or not enough (in which case it crashes). Having too much doesn't help you lower Vcore.
Click to expand...

I haven't touched input yet, that's why I was asking.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> How can you check what IC's are on your ram ?


With G.Skill sticks you can check by reading the serial, on Corsair it's the 'revision' (4.13 is what mine are).

Then there's some timings where only one IC can be used. E.g. [email protected] and [email protected] will be Samsung, with 2400C9 usually being the better bin.


----------



## ginger_nuts

How about Kingston Beast - 8GB Kit* (2x4GB) - DDR3 2133MHz CL11 Part Number: HX321C11T3K2/8 ?

Is there any way to check ?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Shame that I got an average/below average chip. I paid £252 for it, which is about $385. If I lived in the US I could've bought a binned one off Silicon Lottery


Besides the US, we also ship to Canada, Australia, and UK.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Shame that I got an average/below average chip. I paid £252 for it, which is about $385. If I lived in the US I could've bought a binned one off Silicon Lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the US, we also ship to Canada, Australia, and UK.
Click to expand...

How about Thailand?

When i am looking for my next 4790K to bench will check what you have in stock. I asked about Thailand as i live here but if need be I can get my brother in Australia to forward it.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Besides the US, we also ship to Canada, Australia, and UK.


Haven't said yet thanks for adding AU to the list.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> With G.Skill sticks you can check by reading the serial, on Corsair it's the 'revision' (4.13 is what mine are).
> 
> Then there's some timings where only one IC can be used. E.g. [email protected] and [email protected] will be Samsung, with 2400C9 usually being the better bin.


Mine are: 1219*0260*12.... and 1219*0260*12..... AFAIK the bolded tells me they're Hynix..?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> How about Thailand?
> 
> When i am looking for my next 4790K to bench will check what you have in stock. I asked about Thailand as i live here but if need be I can get my brother in Australia to forward it.


Yes. In fact, if anyone here on OCN wants to get a processor shipped to another country, contact me when you're ready to purchase and we will make it happen.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Yes. In fact, If anyone here on OCN wants to get a processor shipped to another country, contact me when you're ready to purchase and we will make it happen.


You guys planning on getting X99 chips?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> How about Thailand?
> 
> When i am looking for my next 4790K to bench will check what you have in stock. I asked about Thailand as i live here but if need be I can get my brother in Australia to forward it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. In fact, if anyone here on OCN wants to get a processor shipped to another country, contact me when you're ready to purchase and we will make it happen.
Click to expand...

Cheers, i will certainly contact you guys


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Haven't said yet thanks for adding AU to the list.
> Mine are: 1219*0260*129269 and 1219*0260*129270. AFAIK the bolded tells me they're Hynix..?


Yup, bold numbers are the ones to look for. Looks like Hynix.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> You guys planning on getting X99 chips?


We already had a few 5960Xs, and we should have a bunch of 5820Ks up in a couple weeks.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> You guys planning on getting X99 chips?
> 
> 
> 
> We already had a few 5960Xs, and we should have a bunch of *5820Ks up in a couple weeks*.
Click to expand...

Right around the time i want to try another 5820k


----------



## FrostyAMD

Need an opinion from you guys. Recently purchased chip from Silicon Lottery and am just getting started with OC. First try with chip it'll run [email protected] all tests passed P95 27.7P95 stressbeing the the hottest. Temps peaked @ 85-87-87-83 with ambients at 22C. Today I tried woke up early to take advantage of low early morning ambients. With ambients between 18-20C I attempted to get chip to run 4.9GHZ w 1.32 vlts and 1.92 CPU VCCIN set on Maximus VII Hero using XTU stress test. This was the the advertised speed and volts but kept getting BSOD within 5minutes temps peaked at 81C. Finally I gave up after increasing both volts to 1.33 and 1.95 respectively. Then I went back to just moving up slowly. I've got up to 4.6GHZ with 1.211 and memory @ 2400 (Samsung 30mm Hyko) 10-11-11-28only problem has been temps XTU benchmark scores 1149 can do P95 for over 1 hour with temps peaking 90-91-91-86. By the way I am on water with a apogge GTZ, 2 triple rads , mcp 350 w/Petra top. I know I can delid the chip to take care of the heat issues *but* I'm more concerned that chip does not reach speed advertised stably at volts volts advertised. My experience with these chips (I'm on my third chip) says this is a good one. This is the lowest volts I've ever used to to get this kind of speed. So please give me your opinion as to wether to delid or send chip back because it fails to run XTUat speed and volts avertised


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Besides the US, we also ship to Canada, Australia, and UK.


What would the shipping times to the UK look like?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> Need an opinion from you guys. Recently purchased chip from Silicon Lottery and am just getting started with OC. First try with chip it'll run [email protected] all tests passed P95 27.7P95 stressbeing the the hottest. Temps peaked @ 85-87-87-83 with ambients at 22C. Today I tried woke up early to take advantage of low early morning ambients. With ambients between 18-20C I attempted to get chip to run 4.9GHZ w 1.32 vlts and 1.92 CPU VCCIN set on Maximus VII Hero using XTU stress test. This was the the advertised speed and volts but kept getting BSOD within 5minutes temps peaked at 81C. Finally I gave up after increasing both volts to 1.33 and 1.95 respectively. Then I went back to just moving up slowly. I've got up to 4.6GHZ with 1.211 and memory @ 2400 (Samsung 30mm Hyko) 10-11-11-28only problem has been temps XTU benchmark scores 1149 can do P95 for over 1 hour with temps peaking 90-91-91-86. By the way I am on water with a apogge GTZ, 2 triple rads , mcp 350 w/Petra top. I know I can delid the chip to take care of the heat issues *but* I'm more concerned that chip does not reach speed advertised stably at volts volts advertised. My experience with these chips (I'm on my third chip) says this is a good one. This is the lowest volts I've ever used to to get this kind of speed. So please give me your opinion as to wether to delid or send chip back because it fails to run XTUat speed and volts avertised


Your temperatures seem to be pretty hot. Your chip's temps were in the low 70s during an XTU benchmark with an H110. The XTU stress test was even cooler, in the 60s. What BSOD are you getting? Would you mind posting some bios screenshots?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> What would the shipping times to the UK look like?


About 7-10 days with priority mail international.


----------



## ViTosS

Guys, is 12.6k physics score normal for a i7 [email protected]?


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> You should be able to hit 1000+ in R15 at 4.9. Work on memory and cache. Run it in realtime priority and close all unnecessary processes.


i did. my memory was at 2133 Mhz....and the highest score I have was *993cb* which I don't upload on here....
the cache at 4.9 ghz was x40....I'm not be able to raise the uncore, because it's not fully stable....

for 4.9 ghz I need 1.32 volt which is not good....

which OS do you use?


----------



## TheMiracle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> C1E and C6/7, and be sure you have them all enabled and not Auto. What are you using to check the voltage? CPU-z doesn't work.
> Not really, you either have enough or not enough (in which case it crashes). Having too much doesn't help you lower Vcore.


I enabled C1E and C6/7 and still the voltage is not dropping.

I use HWiNFO64. Is it reliable?


----------



## FrostyAMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Your temperatures seem to be pretty hot. Your chip's temps were in the low 70s during an XTU benchmark with an H110. The XTU stress test was even cooler, in the 60s. What BSOD are you getting? Would you mind posting some bios screenshots?
> 
> Will try again tommorrow morning and get some bios screen shots up


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> Need an opinion from you guys. Recently purchased chip from Silicon Lottery and am just getting started with OC. First try with chip it'll run [email protected] all tests passed P95 27.7P95 stressbeing the the hottest. Temps peaked @ 85-87-87-83 with ambients at 22C. Today I tried woke up early to take advantage of low early morning ambients. With ambients between 18-20C I attempted to get chip to run 4.9GHZ w 1.32 vlts and 1.92 CPU VCCIN set on Maximus VII Hero using XTU stress test. This was the the advertised speed and volts but kept getting BSOD within 5minutes temps peaked at 81C. Finally I gave up after increasing both volts to 1.33 and 1.95 respectively. Then I went back to just moving up slowly. I've got up to 4.6GHZ with 1.211 and memory @ 2400 (Samsung 30mm Hyko) 10-11-11-28only problem has been temps XTU benchmark scores 1149 can do P95 for over 1 hour with temps peaking 90-91-91-86. By the way I am on water with a apogge GTZ, 2 triple rads , mcp 350 w/Petra top. I know I can delid the chip to take care of the heat issues *but* I'm more concerned that chip does not reach speed advertised stably at volts volts advertised. My experience with these chips (I'm on my third chip) says this is a good one. This is the lowest volts I've ever used to to get this kind of speed. So please give me your opinion as to wether to delid or send chip back because it fails to run XTUat speed and volts avertised


During an XTU stress test at 1.33V 4.8Ghz, my CPU cores hover around 70C. This is with an h100i. Maybe you should try reseating your CPU? What thermal paste are you using?


----------



## FrostyAMD

MX2 paste used XTU did not have timer to get high temps. Highest was 81. It was BSOD 124


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> MX2 paste used XTU did not have timer to get high temps. Highest was 81. It was BSOD 124


Here's another 4.9GHz 1.325V chip running the XTU stress test. The CPU cores hover around 67-72C with an H110 and 21C ambient.



You can also try knocking your memory frequency down a bit to see if it's causing your overclock to be unstable. If you've overclocked the cache, also try running it at a lower frequency as well.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMiracle*
> 
> I enabled C1E and C6/7 and still the voltage is not dropping.
> 
> I use HWiNFO64. Is it reliable?


Yes, but you need to check the Vcore down near the bottom under the Nuvotron heading. The one under the CPU heading is VID and won't change.


----------



## FrostyAMD

Memory was at 1600 when testing chip just got a BSOD 124 when trying to run XTU stress test will try again early morning and try to up som bios screenshots. In thinks back I don't recall wether I enabled pll voltage tho.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> i did. my memory was at 2133 Mhz....and the highest score I have was *993cb* which I don't upload on here....
> the cache at 4.9 ghz was x40....I'm not be able to raise the uncore, because it's not fully stable....
> 
> for 4.9 ghz I need 1.32 volt which is not good....
> 
> which OS do you use?


My main OS is 8.1 but most my benching is done on stripped down Win 7.

Been puking my guts out from more than one orifice today







LOL. Wanted to do some more benching today but that's not going to happen


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> Memory was at 1600 when testing chip just got a BSOD 124 when trying to run XTU stress test will try again early morning and try to up som bios screenshots. In thinks back I don't recall wether I enabled pll voltage tho.


As others suggested, I would try remounting, 10-15C higher testing temps can affect stability especially at higher temp/frequencies. XTU test is only 125W package power even with 4.9 ghz and 1.33v. Prior to delid mine was ~70C at 125W package power with 25C ambients, though with your 20C ambients would have been mid to high 60's.

Add ~12C for delid effect at 125W power in screenshot below of max 58C, and im at 70C max with 25C ambients without delidding.


----------



## TheMiracle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yes, but you need to check the Vcore down near the bottom under the Nuvotron heading. The one under the CPU heading is VID and won't change.


lol, I was just looking at the wrong place.

The voltage is dropping.

thanks.


----------



## fleetfeather

Dat silicon lottery benching method tho..



(Temps were pre-delid)


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Dat silicon lottery benching method tho..
> 
> (Temps were pre-delid)


70°C @ 1.1V HOT! Was that on the stock cooler or what?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 70°C @ 1.1V HOT! Was that on the stock cooler or what?


'looped with two gtx 660's on a single 280 rad. Ambient wouldn't of been great


----------



## fat4l

Guys, whats the best program/method for stability testing? Whats ur personal experience?

I see a lot of ppl using RealBench H264 run, or stability test for 2 hours.

Some use aida64, which I dont think is any good as it doesnt rly stress the cpu.

Some XTU which is also mentioned at the start of this thread.

Some still use OCCT, specifically CPU:OCCT not CPU:Linpack.(try it if u havent tried it, it shows instability faaasttt)

I personally prefer asus real bench 10x benchmark + 10 mins of cpucct or a few hours of realbench stress test.

I would like to hear someone experienced that have tried more methods and feels that he knows cons and pros.









Just to say, my 4790k is stable at 4.8G_1.22v, 4.9G_1.29v and 5G_1.415v.

Another question is if 1.35v is max safe voltage for air cooling, what is the max "safe" voltage for Wcooling for daily use(at reasonable temps 50-60C max).
THx


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Guys, whats the best program/method for stability testing? Whats ur personal experience?
> 
> I see a lot of ppl using RealBench H264 run, or stability test for 2 hours.
> 
> Some use aida64, which I dont think is any good as it doesnt rly stress the cpu.
> 
> Some XTU which is also mentioned at the start of this thread.
> 
> Some still use OCCT, specifically CPU:OCCT not CPU:Linpack.(try it if u havent tried it, it shows instability faaasttt)
> 
> I personally prefer asus real bench 10x benchmark + 10 mins of cpucct or a few hours of realbench stress test.
> 
> I would like to hear someone experienced that have tried more methods and feels that he knows cons and pros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just to say, my 4790k is stable at 4.8G_1.22v, 4.9G_1.29v and 5G_1.415v.*
> 
> Another question is if 1.35v is max safe voltage for air cooling, what is the max "safe" voltage for Wcooling for daily use(at reasonable temps 50-60C max).
> THx


I believe you don't even touch 60 degrees when using water cooling (custom loop) unless I missunderstand your point.
*Your chip is golden I think. Good job though...* Is your chip vietnam base or malay base?
There's no "best" for everyone, since we have a different setup, method, hardware, ambient temps and of course a "different" CPU's.

Personally I prefer XTU, RealBench, Cinebench 11.5 and 15, OCCT, and play some games....

but I think *Linx* is the best method for testing, IMO...if you can pass for at least 2-3 hours with 90% RAM of usage and in high frequency....your chip is really a golden (I assume you have a good temps on your system)....I don't test mine because of temps....the software add much more heat compared to the others....


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Guys, whats the best program/method for stability testing? Whats ur personal experience?
> 
> I see a lot of ppl using RealBench H264 run, or stability test for 2 hours.
> 
> Some use aida64, which I dont think is any good as it doesnt rly stress the cpu.
> 
> Some XTU which is also mentioned at the start of this thread.
> 
> Some still use OCCT, specifically CPU:OCCT not CPU:Linpack.(try it if u havent tried it, it shows instability faaasttt)
> 
> I personally prefer asus real bench 10x benchmark + 10 mins of cpucct or a few hours of realbench stress test.
> 
> I would like to hear someone experienced that have tried more methods and feels that he knows cons and pros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to say, my 4790k is stable at 4.8G_1.22v, 4.9G_1.29v and 5G_1.415v.
> 
> Another question is if 1.35v is max safe voltage for air cooling, what is the max "safe" voltage for Wcooling for daily use(at reasonable temps 50-60C max).
> THx


Sounds like a nice chip! Curious to know if it's a Malaysia or Viet chip as well. Mine is a Viet chip, I have not pushed it past 4.6 though.

If you have Aida64, run the stability test with ONLY the FPU box checked (uncheck CPU/Cache/Memory/etc). This will force AVX2 instructions only; now watch those temps climb! Obviously there are many ways to stress test these processors. My final test is always a couple of hours of BF4 or FarCry 3 gaming. If it survives those two games for a few hours, you're good to go.


----------



## gagac1971

hey guys i have i7 4790 k and iam on 4.8 ghz whit 1.3V....is safe to run every day this clock whit this voltage?my temp never pass 65c the hottest core...
thanks for your time and help....


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> I believe you don't even touch 60 degrees when using water cooling (custom loop) unless I missunderstand your point.
> *Your chip is golden I think. Good job though...* Is your chip vietnam base or malay base?
> There's no "best" for everyone, since we have a different setup, method, hardware, ambient temps and of course a "different" CPU's.
> 
> Personally I prefer XTU, RealBench, Cinebench 11.5 and 15, OCCT, and play some games....
> 
> but I think *Linx* is the best method for testing, IMO...if you can pass for at least 2-3 hours with 90% RAM of usage and in high frequency....your chip is really a golden (I assume you have a good temps on your system)....I don't test mine because of temps....the software add much more heat compared to the others....


thx








I hit about 60C under load(H264-realbench) at 5G and 1.415V(with HT on). However I'll be adding Mora3 420 to my setup so this will stabilise the water temp, Im still waiting for hoses and fans from wcuk(hate their dispatch time).

Here is the cpu,





I use direct-die cooling with CL liquid pro and ek supremacy evo full nickel block on it.


----------



## ginger_nuts

So is de-lidding really worth it ? Or should I settle for what I have since it does what I need ? Like what are the chances of killing the CPU doing it ?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hey guys i have i7 4790 k and iam on 4.8 ghz whit 1.3V....is safe to run every day this clock whit this voltage?my temp never pass 65c the hottest core...
> thanks for your time and help....


That sounds like a good temp for that vcore; I think you're fine.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> So is de-lidding really worth it ? Or should I settle for what I have since it does what I need ? Like what are the chances of killing the CPU doing it ?


If you use the vice/hammer/hardwood method it's kinda hard to mess it up, tbh.

If you use a razor its a pain in the butt and easy to mess up your chip at least partially.

Devil's Canyon only gets maybe 10-15C advantage from delidding. Original Haswell was double that because it had worse TIM than DC does.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> If you use the vice/hammer/hardwood method it's kinda hard to mess it up, tbh.
> 
> If you use a razor its a pain in the butt and easy to mess up your chip at least partially.
> 
> Devil's Canyon only gets maybe 10-15C advantage from delidding. Original Haswell was double that because it had worse TIM than DC does.


Cheers, for that. Since that would only yield if I am lucky maybe a 0.2-0.3Ghz increase I will not bother.

It is just annoying that I am sitting here and it is 23 Celsius @ 0637. The coldest it has been for about three weeks. Summer is the pitts.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> So is de-lidding really worth it ? Or should I settle for what I have since it does what I need ? Like what are the chances of killing the CPU doing it ?


You can see big drops in temps when de-lidding. Some 4790K chips dropped 12+ degrees C after a de-lid at load. I would consider how well your chip performs now. If you need to push the vcore pretty high just to get 4.6 GHz, a de-lid is probably worth it to keep load temps in check. On the other hand, if you have a good chip, then maybe you can push it even harder by de-lidding and increasing vcore even more. Are you just gaming? What is it you want to accomplish? What is your current OC and what are load temps?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> So is de-lidding really worth it ? Or should I settle for what I have since it does what I need ? Like what are the chances of killing the CPU doing it ?


The big advantage is dropping temps so you can run a higher voltage, but unless you are already thermally limited it isn't going to help much. The temp reduction alone isn't going to improve stability (much) at a given freq/voltage,but it should let you bump up the voltage.

So if you already have decent temps at the freq/voltage you want to use (or you are already running the max volts you feel comfortable with), there's no real reason to delid.


----------



## fat4l

delid= 10C for me
custom water cooling with no IHS= 25C on top of 10C(delid).

Total 33-35C drop


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I use direct-die cooling with CL liquid pro and ek supremacy evo full nickel block on it.


Looks like it's a Malay chip...









What are your max temps with that setup at 5 GHz/1.4v?

EDIT- Never mind! I see you said 60 deg C in your last post. Very nice...


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Looks like it's a Malay chip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your max temps with that setup at 5 GHz/1.4v?


cant rly tell u exactly now as I plugged my 295x2 into the loop and I cant plug my mora3 into the loop cuz im waiting for hoses + fans atm







so my temps are not that great now as I only use 2x240mm rad.

However when i was testing it, temps went up to 62C(58-62) with 1.415v+5G while using asus realbench h264, HT on. Vrin it needs at 5G is ~2.1v or maybe slightly less(2.08v).

When I plug my mora in, which should be this week, I'll post some screens


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> cant rly tell u exactly now as I plugged my 295x2 into the loop and I cant plug my mora3 into the loop cuz im waiting for hoses + fans atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so my temps are not that great now as I only use 2x240mm rad.
> 
> However when i was testing it, temps went up to 62C(58-62) with 1.415v+5G while using asus realbench h264, HT on. Vrin it needs at 5G is ~2.1v or maybe slightly less(2.08v).
> 
> When I plug my mora in, which should be this week, I'll post some screens


That 295x2 will definitely heat things up!







Thanks for the info.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit about 60C under load(H264-realbench) at 5G and 1.415V(with HT on). However I'll be adding Mora3 420 to my setup so this will stabilise the water temp, Im still waiting for hoses and fans from wcuk(hate their dispatch time).
> 
> Here is the cpu,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use direct-die cooling with CL liquid pro and ek supremacy evo full nickel block on it.


+1
finally people try different things


----------



## electro2u

Whats everyone's method for getting the glue off the PCB? Fingernails?









I use the liquid electrical tape too, stuffs awesome.


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Very happy so far with my chip from Silicon Lottery







Going to start increasing uncore and ram now.

Batch # L436D056 delidded with CLU direct die contact.

So far XTU bench and OCCT 4.4.1 CPU large data set 64 bit stable.

4.9 GHz 1.336vcore 1.310vid 1.920VCCIN 1.152VRING max temp 66c


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Whats everyone's method for getting the glue off the PCB? Fingernails?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the liquid electrical tape too, stuffs awesome.


Arctic silver arcticlean thermal material remover kit thing along with credit card and fingernails. I was having a tough time until i started dripping a few drops of this onto a Q tip and rubbing it all over the PCB silicon glue. It then scrapped off much easier with credit card.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Whats everyone's method for getting the glue off the PCB? Fingernails?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the liquid electrical tape too, stuffs awesome.


credit card and a lot of patience...


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Whats everyone's method for getting the glue off the PCB? Fingernails?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the liquid electrical tape too, stuffs awesome.


credit card + 99.9% isopropyl alcohol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> Very happy so far with my chip from Silicon Lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to start increasing uncore and ram now.
> 
> Batch # L436D056 delidded with CLU direct die contact.
> 
> So far XTU bench and OCCT 4.4.1 CPU large data set 64 bit stable.
> 
> 4.9 GHz 1.336vcore 1.310vid 1.920VCCIN 1.152VRING max temp 66c


Thats a good CPU too !








I wanna see it at 5G tho. I was rly happy to see mine at 4.9G_1.29v and then at 5G it needs 1.415v and 2.08vrin lol. That was hell of a jump! Wanna see how ur cpu will go








Did u use clear nail laquer to cover them capacitors?


----------



## raptor15sc

Hi, I'm new to the club.




System specs:
Asus Maximus VII Formula
4790K @ 5.004GHz with 1.344v (Batch # X432A914)
32GB of DDR3 TridentX @ 2402MHz and 10-10-12-28 with 1.6v
Zotac GTX 780 Ti OC @ 1330MHz with v1.212
480GB G.SKILL Phoenix Blade PCIe SSD
1000W Corsair HX1000i

Cooling specs:
Koolance CPU-380i Waterblock
EK FC780 GTX Ti Nickel
Asus's CrossChill Copper is in the loop
Corsair Airflow 2 (RAM Fans)
Koolance EXC-800
Frigidaire FAD704DWD (Dehumidifier)

Peripheral specs:
3 x Asus VG248QE Monitors at 120Hz with LightBoost
Razer Tiamat 7.1 Gaming Headset
Qpad MK-70 Backlit with CherryMX reds over PS/2
SteelSeries Sensei [RAW] Gaming Mouse
Razer Goliathus Extended - Control Edition Mouse Mat


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptor15sc*
> 
> Hi, I'm new to the club.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System specs:
> Asus Maximus VII Formula
> 4790K @ 5.004GHz with v1.344
> 32GB of DDR3 TridentX @ 2402MHz and 10-10-12-28 with v1.6
> Zotac GTX 780 Ti @ 1330MHz with v1.212
> 480GB G.SKILL Phoenix Blade PCIe SSD
> 1000W Corsair HX1000i
> 
> Cooling specs:
> Koolance CPU-380i Waterblock
> EK FC780 GTX Ti Nickel
> Asus's CrossChill Copper is in the loop
> Corsair Airflow 2
> Koolance EXC-800
> 
> Peripheral specs:
> 3 x Asus VG248QE Monitors at 120V with LightBoost
> Razer Tiamat 7.1 Gaming Headset
> Qpad MK-70 Backlit Keyboard with CherryMX reds over PS/2
> SteelSeries Sensei [RAW]
> Razer Goliathus Extended - Control Edition


NICE!!!! All these 5Ghz stable people coming out of the woodwork lol. XTU score!! GO!


----------



## raptor15sc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> NICE!!!! All these 5Ghz stable people coming out of the woodwork lol. XTU score!! GO!


Thanks!

I ran the XTU (new to me), scored a 1267: http://i.imgur.com/IjPLUxS.png

Also, I added my 4790K's batch number (X432A914) and my Koolance EXC-800's companion (Frigidaire FAD704DWD Dehumidifier) to my post above.


----------



## electro2u

Dang... given Aerotracks a run for his money


----------



## raptor15sc

I did a search of the thread, I couldn't find his score. What is it? Do you have a link? What's he at, 5.1Ghz?


----------



## DirektEffekt

I just recently got a 4790K to replace the 3770K that was in my rig previously.

So far I have pushed it to 4.9GHz @ 1.33v and it is XTU stable.

This gives me around 73C on the two hottest cores with my new Supremacy Evo, but now I am tossing up about delidding it, what do you guys think?

EDIT: Make that 76C... I forgot what it was so I'm running XTU to check. Also, if I do, do you think it's worth using Coolaboratory Pro on it? Because I do have some, but it's such a pain to deal with I would rather use Gelid GC-Extreme.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I just recently got a 4790K to replace the 3770K that was in my rig previously.
> 
> So far I have pushed it to 4.9GHz @ 1.33v and it is XTU stable.
> 
> This gives me around 73C on the two hottest cores with my new Supremacy Evo, but now I am tossing up about delidding it, what do you guys think?


If you are only at 73C at that speed/voltage, I wouldn't bother delidding unless you are happy running pretty high voltages to get higher freqs. Chances are you are close to the wall and it'll take significant voltage increases to get beyond 5.0 (and bumping up the voltage is the only reason you'd need to delid).


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> credit card + 99.9% isopropyl alcohol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a good CPU too !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna see it at 5G tho. I was rly happy to see mine at 4.9G_1.29v and then at 5G it needs 1.415v and 2.08vrin lol. That was hell of a jump! Wanna see how ur cpu will go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did u use clear nail laquer to cover them capacitors?


Thanks, I will mess with 5GHz as soon as I finalize 4.9. I have a feeling 5GHz will require too much vcore for 24/7 use. Yes that's clear nail lacquer on the capacitors.


----------



## menthuslayer

So I've finished the water loop to go with my 4790k, and 2 980's. Been running at 5 ghz, posted my highest firestrike extreme score yet like a 12500 somewhere just over that. Still tweaking around a bit, will put up some screens of stuff in a day or two.

Some finishing touches to do


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If you are only at 73C at that speed/voltage, I wouldn't bother delidding unless you are happy running pretty high voltages to get higher freqs. Chances are you are close to the wall and it'll take significant voltage increases to get beyond 5.0 (and bumping up the voltage is the only reason you'd need to delid).


It does get higher running other stress tests. Prime95 hits around 80-85C I believe on custom with large memory use, but LinPack will easily push it to throttling temperature as will small FFTs in prime. It's more those that annoy me, even though they should never show up in real usage.


----------



## Sheyster

Here is my validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/h8npdl

I've been able to dial down to 1.165v stable @ 4.6 GHz, uncore is also at 4.6. I might try for a slightly lower vcore tomorrow.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> So I've finished the water loop to go with my 4790k, and 2 980's. Been running at 5 ghz, posted my highest firestrike extreme score yet like a 12500 somewhere just over that. Still tweaking around a bit, will put up some screens of stuff in a day or two.
> 
> Some finishing touches to do


Nice rig! That's like the polar opposite of mine.









Me = EconoBox









You = No expense spared!


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Nice rig! That's like the polar opposite of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me = EconoBox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You = No expense spared!


I really want to try and build a few super low budget computers to do things around the house, and then ones for the living room and bedrooms. All in time.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptor15sc*
> 
> I did a search of the thread, I couldn't find his score. What is it? Do you have a link? What's he at, 5.1Ghz?


aerotracks is above 5 and with crazy ram speeds.

mine will do 5.2ghz spi 32m, normal 25C ambients. It is 70's outside here, when it gets cold outside, i can try for higher with lower ambients.


Running prime at 5ghz consumes too much power, when mine hits small ffts my computer shuts down. I can run large ffts via blend for a long time, but small ffts is over some hard power limit on mobo....one that I cant turn up any further, have it on extreme.


But just for running AIDA64 or x264 looping or XTU, takes much less vcore for 5ghz.


----------



## raptor15sc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> aerotracks is above 5 and with crazy ram speeds.
> 
> mine will do 5.2ghz spi 32m, normal 25C ambients. It is 70's outside here, when it gets cold outside, i can try for higher with lower ambients.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running prime at 5ghz consumes too much power, when mine hits small ffts my computer shuts down. I can run large ffts via blend for a long time, but small ffts is over some hard power limit on mobo....one that I cant turn up any further, have it on extreme.
> 
> 
> But just for running AIDA64 or x264 looping or XTU, takes much less vcore for 5ghz.


I haven't tried to go above 5GHz yet. Maybe next Saturday morning I'll try. I don't care run Prime95. As long as I'm stable for a couple hours of Bf4, I'm happy.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptor15sc*
> 
> I did a search of the thread, I couldn't find his score. What is it? Do you have a link? What's he at, 5.1Ghz?


No, I'm not at 5.1 under water, unfortunately








1307points at 5000. Will try to improve these days with faster mem speed









http://hwbot.org/submission/2698240_aerotracks_xtu_core_i7_4790k_1307_marks


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> I really want to try and build a few super low budget computers to do things around the house, and then ones for the living room and bedrooms. All in time.


I used to have a monster rig like yours: Full tower Cooler Master case, 5.3 GHz Sandy on water, dual GPUs, etc. I found I was spending too much time messing with the rig and not much time actually playing games, so I sold it and started over.

Econo builds are fun too, IMHO. Mine started out much more "econo" than it is now. 2500K, Hyper 212 Evo, cheap used AMD video card, low-end ASUS Z68 mobo. I slowly upgraded it over the past year to more of a "bang-for-the-buck" build as opposed to a straight up Econo build.


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I just recently got a 4790K to replace the 3770K that was in my rig previously.
> 
> So far I have pushed it to 4.9GHz @ 1.33v and it is XTU stable.
> 
> This gives me around 73C on the two hottest cores with my new Supremacy Evo, but now I am tossing up about delidding it, what do you guys think?
> 
> EDIT: Make that 76C... I forgot what it was so I'm running XTU to check. Also, if I do, do you think it's worth using Coolaboratory Pro on it? Because I do have some, but it's such a pain to deal with I would rather use Gelid GC-Extreme.


You could factor in my setup to see what type of temps you'd gain by delidding. I am delidded at 4.9 and 1.336v highest i have seen is 66c running OCCT which pushes higher temps than XTU. Custom loop consists of supremacy evo, dual d5's, 2 GTX970's and 6 x 120mm worth of radiator.


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> You could factor in my setup to see what type of temps you'd gain by delidding. I am delidded at 4.9 and 1.336v highest i have seen is 66c running OCCT which pushes higher temps than XTU. Custom loop consists of supremacy evo, dual d5's, 2 GTX970's and 6 x 120mm worth of radiator.


I've been thinking about a delid my temps are a bit meh. I'e got a single d5, an 80mm 480, and a 60mm 480, my gpu's are ice cold at 40c at 1580mhz, it's such a pain do things like reapply tim, or mess with mounting pressure on a setup like this.


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I used to have a monster rig like yours: Full tower Cooler Master case, 5.3 GHz Sandy on water, dual GPUs, etc. I found I was spending too much time messing with the rig and not much time actually playing games, so I sold it and started over.
> 
> Econo builds are fun too, IMHO. Mine started out much more "econo" than it is now. 2500K, Hyper 212 Evo, cheap used AMD video card, low-end ASUS Z68 mobo. I slowly upgraded it over the past year to more of a "bang-for-the-buck" build as opposed to a straight up Econo build.


Neat, I'm really enjoying it so far. Plus the project was fun, building the loop and all. We'll see how things go, if I get tired of it, I'll change it up or something.


----------



## menthuslayer

Right now I'm running 4.8 at 1.27v, cache is at 46 at 1.31 volts, and ram is running 2400 c10 timings. occt and Aida Temps seem to top out around 80, what is most interesting though is that increase vcore up to like 1.36 or 1.37 doesn't really cause a rise in temp, and my gpus are still cool, and the rads aren't even warm. So I'm wondering if the chip just runs hot, or if I've maybe got a bad thermal application/ bad mounting pressure, or a really need a delid.

Also I'm not entirely sure what IA voltage is in hwmonitor. It always seems to be .3v higher than I have vid/vcore/ core voltage set to, but core voltage shows correct everywhere. Should I be concerned about this voltage getting to high outside of temperatures? Or is it ok for it to go up over 1.4 as I increase core voltage to 1.4ish


----------



## KaRtA82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> aerotracks is above 5 and with crazy ram speeds.
> 
> mine will do 5.2ghz spi 32m, normal 25C ambients. It is 70's outside here, when it gets cold outside, i can try for higher with lower ambients.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running prime at 5ghz consumes too much power, when mine hits small ffts my computer shuts down. I can run large ffts via blend for a long time, but small ffts is over some hard power limit on mobo....one that I cant turn up any further, have it on extreme.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just for running AIDA64 or x264 looping or XTU, takes much less vcore for 5ghz.


That's an amazing cpu you have there. What Batch is it? and what Motherboard? I'm running a M7G, and feel it's holding things back.

Mine is delid and I leave it at 4.6 @ 1.24v, totally stable. Gets hot though, running BF4 with idle water temps @ 31° (summer in AUS), cpu gets just into the 70's with a 780ti in the loop (xt45 420 Rad and RX240 Push/Pull). Would love your temperatures, but I feel this is just a very hot chip. Happy as Larry at 4800 1.31v when the Ambient are cooler.


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> aerotracks is above 5 and with crazy ram speeds.
> 
> mine will do 5.2ghz spi 32m, normal 25C ambients. It is 70's outside here, when it gets cold outside, i can try for higher with lower ambients.
> 
> 
> Running prime at 5ghz consumes too much power, when mine hits small ffts my computer shuts down. I can run large ffts via blend for a long time, but small ffts is over some hard power limit on mobo....one that I cant turn up any further, have it on extreme.
> 
> 
> But just for running AIDA64 or x264 looping or XTU, takes much less vcore for 5ghz.


mind showing off the rest of your voltages/bios settings? What all have you tweaked to get stable.
What is your cache at? and Cache voltage? input voltage? Just curious


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> You could factor in my setup to see what type of temps you'd gain by delidding. I am delidded at 4.9 and 1.336v highest i have seen is 66c running OCCT which pushes higher temps than XTU. Custom loop consists of supremacy evo, dual d5's, 2 GTX970's and 6 x 120mm worth of radiator.


Those seem like very nice temps. I would like to delid... But I forgot to consider the room I have in my case and, with the CPU block being connected to the MOSFET block, as well as the cramped nature... I don't think I can be bothered trying to get the CPU block off and then re-attatched. It's probably a 2 or 3 person job.







I might just leave it for now. I have it at 4.8GHz with 1.25v, so the temps aren't a problem... Plus, I don't risk destroying my chip!









EDIT: One question, which test mode were you using in OCCT? Large, medium or small data sets?

Double Edit: Now, running at 4.8 with 1.25v set (1.28v Actual) I am getting in OCCT with a Large data set an average of about 70C with occasional peaks to around 77C. It probably doesn't warrant de-lidding with these clocks at these voltages. Especially not when 5GHz takes over 1.4v to bench at all, so it's definitely not a 24/7 thing.


----------



## szeged

Anyone have any experience overclocking with the z97 classified from evga? if so toss me a PM.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Double Edit: Now, running at 4.8 with 1.25v set (1.28v Actual) I am getting in OCCT with a Large data set an average of about 70C with occasional peaks to around 77C. It probably doesn't warrant de-lidding with these clocks at these voltages. Especially not when 5GHz takes over 1.4v to bench at all, so it's definitely not a 24/7 thing.


No reason to delid unless you are having a heat related stability issue, imo. The thing about delidding is that you stress the chip less, but you aren't going to see your delta T (or coolant temp) affected. The heat is simply being moved away from the chip more efficiently, it's not free energy.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> No reason to delid unless you are having a heat related stability issue, imo. The thing about delidding is that you stress the chip less, but you aren't going to see your delta T (or coolant temp) affected. The heat is simply being moved away from the chip more efficiently, it's not free energy.


Yeah, I have to agree there. Probably not worth doing. I think I will just stick with it without dellidding. It seems perfectly happy with around 1.3v with only a very quick peak temperature of around 80C, which I think is plenty safe for these chips. Especially when stressing. I have Intel's tuning plan as well, so even if I cook it I'm alright!


----------



## devilhead

had before not bad 4790k, but already sold








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3187057 under water (dellided) 1.47v
now looking for 5960X golden







will be hard to find, but hope Silicon Lottery will help me to find


----------



## KhaosNation

anyone in here using the EVGA Z97 Classified or FTW mobo?

Hit me up as Im curious as to what you guys have managed to attain with the 4790K


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> I believe you don't even touch 60 degrees when using water cooling (custom loop) unless I missunderstand your point.
> *Your chip is golden I think. Good job though...* *Is your chip vietnam base or malay base?*
> There's no "best" for everyone, since we have a different setup, method, hardware, ambient temps and of course a "different" CPU's.
> 
> Personally I prefer XTU, RealBench, Cinebench 11.5 and 15, OCCT, and play some games....
> 
> but I think *Linx* is the best method for testing, IMO...if you can pass for at least 2-3 hours with 90% RAM of usage and in high frequency....your chip is really a golden (I assume you have a good temps on your system)....I don't test mine because of temps....the software add much more heat compared to the others....


my new 4790k is vietnam based, are they any good?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> That's an amazing cpu you have there. What Batch is it? and what Motherboard? I'm running a M7G, and feel it's holding things back.
> 
> Mine is delid and I leave it at 4.6 @ 1.24v, totally stable. Gets hot though, running BF4 with idle water temps @ 31° (summer in AUS), cpu gets just into the 70's with a 780ti in the loop (xt45 420 Rad and RX240 Push/Pull). Would love your temperatures, but I feel this is just a very hot chip. Happy as Larry at 4800 1.31v when the Ambient are cooler.


Mine is delidded, which helped at 5ghz to 5.3ghz. Prior to delid mine needed 1.41 V to run cinebench r15 at 5ghz, and would not run Cinebench at 5.1 or spi 32m at 5.2. After delid with CLP under IHS, I could do Cinebench at 5ghz with 1.35v, and 5.1 with 1.47v, and 5.2 would do 32m. Delidding helped temps and stability at high end. My temps dropped 22C at 185W (prime 28.5 at 4.7 1.28v)

mobo is gigabyte ud5h, I bought my 4790k first day they came out, so early batch #L418C164
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> mind showing off the rest of your voltages/bios settings? What all have you tweaked to get stable.
> What is your cache at? and Cache voltage? input voltage? Just curious


For benching only at 5 to 5.2: cache is 1.37 vring for 47 uncore or 1.42 vring for 48. input volt 2.05. vsa, viod, vioa all at +.25v. memory 1.9v to run 2400 cas10 at 2600 cas 10 (my memory is 2x8gb and sucks for ocing) other bios settings just turned off power limits, and extreme perf on vrm.

For 24/7: I use either 4.7ghz 1.29v, 45 cache 1.25 vring (prime 28.5 stable for 24 hours), or 4.8ghz 1.34v (prime 28.5 stable 4+ hours), input voltage is 1.9. memory is 2400, 1.65v ie xmp settings


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> EDIT: One question, which test mode were you using in OCCT? Large, medium or small data sets?


I was using large data sets for my test.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> my new 4790k is vietnam based, are they any good?


vietnam and malay base usually can achieve higher overclock compared to the others. but the only way to know is test it by yourself.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> my new 4790k is vietnam based, are they any good?


They definitely have potential.









32M @ 5.2GHz 1.37vid /1.97input


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Karan98

Are these temps right for a 4.6GHz OC at 1.264v? Using a CM Nepton 280L cooler.


----------



## fat4l

ill be testing cpu soon again. is 2.1v input voltage(vccin) still ok ? its indicated as "red" in my bios


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> ill be testing cpu soon again. is 2.1v input voltage(vccin) still ok ? its indicated as "red" in my bios


yes it is ok, i believe on air or water upto 2.4V is considered safe not that i would go that high...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newls1*
> 
> my new 4790k is vietnam based, are they any good?


I bought my Viet chip last week from Microcenter and it seems pretty good. I'm currently running at 4.6 GHz/1.165v stable. Cache is also at 4.6.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> yes it is ok, i believe on air or water upto 2.4V is considered safe not that i would go that high...


2.4V on water.
Do you hate Intel's RMA department.??

Sarcasm aside, I wouldn't go above 2.1V on anything ambient.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> yes it is ok, i believe on air or water upto 2.4V is considered safe *not that i would go that high*...
> 
> 
> 
> 2.4V on water.
> Do you hate Intel's RMA department.??
> 
> Sarcasm aside, I wouldn't go above 2.1V on anything ambient.
Click to expand...

As said i would not go that high and 2.4V is max at least on GB according to Sin0822


----------



## DNMock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> As said i would not go that high and 2.4V is max at least on GB according to Sin0822


I'm kind of a noob at this sort of thing, but is there something special about using LN2 aside from the temps? Theoretically, like if I happened to rent out a wizard or something, a chip that does 1.8v on LN2 could do 1.8v on air as well right? It's just a matter of temps right?

Granted, I'd probably crap my pants if you could get a 4790K over 1.4v on air to work without causing a small house fire, but in theory, there is no reason aside from temps that a chip capable of running at any specific voltage shouldn't be capable of running at that voltage via a different cooling as long as it stays below say, 90* C? I haven't taken a physics class in over a decade, but I don't think LN2 is close enough to absolute zero to make a difference at the subatomic level right?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

That LN2 keeps it cooler. Cooler running components require less power to run. If you are at 95°C and are stable with 1.26V at 4.4GHz (all of this is an example) then you could probably be stable at 4.4GHz with 1.25V with ~65°C.

Also, higher volt settings do less damage when the chips run cooler.


----------



## newls1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> vietnam and malay base usually can achieve higher overclock compared to the others. but the only way to know is test it by yourself.


good to know, thank you.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> As said i would not go that high and 2.4V is max at least on GB according to Sin0822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of a noob at this sort of thing, but is there something special about using LN2 aside from the temps? Theoretically, like if I happened to rent out a wizard or something, a chip that does 1.8v on LN2 could do 1.8v on air as well right? It's just a matter of temps right?
Click to expand...

yes it is temps that matter, say on ln2 you can run xtu @ 6GHz with 1.8V at -120C but you couldn't do that on air or water. So Ln2 is good for getting high clocks and benching with them.
Quote:


> Granted, I'd probably crap my pants if you could get a 4790K over 1.4v on air to work without causing a small house fire, but in theory, there is no reason aside from temps that a chip capable of running at any specific voltage shouldn't be capable of running at that voltage via a different cooling as long as it stays below say, 90* C? *I haven't taken a physics class in over a decade, but I don't think LN2 is close enough to absolute zero to make a difference at the subatomic level right?*


The bold part i have no idea about myself


----------



## menthuslayer

Alright, here is 3 hours of aida at 4.8 1.27v, also memory at 2400 c10. Temps aren't really where they should be all things considered, my gpus are super cool so I know the loop is running well, it's got to be something with the cpu or block or something. Anyway.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> That's an amazing cpu you have there. What Batch is it? and what Motherboard? I'm running a M7G, and feel it's holding things back.
> 
> Mine is delid and I leave it at 4.6 @ 1.24v, totally stable. Gets hot though, running BF4 with idle water temps @ 31° (summer in AUS), cpu gets just into the 70's with a 780ti in the loop (xt45 420 Rad and RX240 Push/Pull). Would love your temperatures, but I feel this is just a very hot chip. Happy as Larry at 4800 1.31v when the Ambient are cooler.


That must be a hot chip. I'm not delidded and with water around 30C in BF4 my chip never breaks ~55C at 4.7 1.2V. Maybe it goes over 60C for split second during loading screen, there's always a huge temp spike there.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> As said i would not go that high and 2.4V is max at least on GB according to Sin0822


Asus says something else
http://rog.asus.com/244672013/labels/featured/introduction-to-fully-integrated-voltage-regulators-fivr-on-maximus-vi/

Quote:


> The Key Lesson: VCCIN = +0.4 VCore
> 
> Intel defines the VCCIN specification (called the 'Eventual CPU input voltage' in the ROG BIOS) in relation to CPU Vcore as follows:
> 
> Less than 0.4V - not recommended. Instability is almost guaranteed
> 0.4V - ideal value
> 0.4-0.6V - general 'OK' range
> Above 0.6V - not recommend as long-term damage can occur
> Generally speaking, higher VCCIN can cause a higher CPU temperature
> 
> As all 5 internal power rails are pulled from the single VCCIN, below 0.4V difference is not recommended as high loading on the;input voltage will cause a voltage drop that can lead to it being lower than the internal voltages. This will cause the system to lock-up. Above the safe range can cause long-term damage due to a larger than necessary potential difference. This is the same reasoning why DDR3 voltage should not exceed 1.5V, as the CPU Uncore can be damaged.


There is contradicting information out there, I advise to stay below 2.1V as even people on HWBot don't go above 2.1V on ambient as far as I have read. Even in Sin0822 overclocking guide people had questions about the increased recommendation about VCCIN.

He did mention that increasing VCCIN results in a slightly increased heat output from the CPU.

Then its people's own hardware & they are free to do as they want.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Asus says something else
> http://rog.asus.com/244672013/labels/featured/introduction-to-fully-integrated-voltage-regulators-fivr-on-maximus-vi/
> There is contradicting information out there, I advise to stay below 2.1V as even people on HWBot don't go above 2.1V on ambient as far as I have read.
> 
> Then its people's own hardware & they are free to do as they want.


I was at 2.25 or 2.3 vccin when cinebenching at 5 GHz. 75C max temp on the cores.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I was at 2.25 or 2.3 vccin when cinebenching at 5 GHz. 75C max temp on the cores.


If stable at lower VCCIN then give it a shot, you might get a bit lower temps.
Has had a miniscule effect in my personal testing as far as I remember.

Here is the Sin0822's post I was talking about

http://www.overclock.net/t/1490835/the-gigabyte-z97x-overclocking-guide/10#post_22296715


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> If stable at lower VCCIN then give it a shot, you might get a bit lower temps.
> Has had a miniscule effect in my personal testing as far as I remember.
> 
> Here is the Sin0822's post I was talking about
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1490835/the-gigabyte-z97x-overclocking-guide/10#post_22296715


Further down Sin himself says he runs with 0.8V delta to vcore. I was running 1.4-1.408 vcore so that comes to 2.2-2.208 vccin, not too far off.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> 0.4v from delta and the system booted stable? Default delta is 0.8v, you shouldn't close that gap unless you are trying to beat temperatures, it will hurt stability in many cases. At the beginning I thought it was cool, but you should get much more stability by increasing it to 0.8-1v delta. Since the release Intel has said 0.4v was the recommended *Lowest* delta, if you use 0.4v you are prob going to hurt stability. To ensure stability in their own default mode, they choose 0.8v delta. I am using now usually 2.1-2.2v for a 1.25v-1.3v vcore.


----------



## electro2u

So maybe it wasn't such terrible advice afterall, eh?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> To ensure stability in their own default mode, they choose 0.8v delta. I am using now usually 2.1-2.2v for a 1.25v-1.3v vcore.


i like it








thx for all the inputs !


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> That LN2 keeps it cooler. Cooler running components require less power to run. If you are at 95°C and are stable with 1.26V at 4.4GHz (all of this is an example) then you could probably be stable at 4.4GHz with 1.25V with ~65°C.


So you're saying the same settings may be stable at a cooler temperature and unstable at a warmer temperature?

For an average person, ambient may be 5C warmer during summer. That means 5C warmer load temperatures. Does that mean you might have to downclock during summer?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> *So you're saying the same settings may be stable at a cooler temperature and unstable at a warmer temperature?
> *
> For an average person, ambient may be 5C warmer during summer. That means 5C warmer load temperatures. Does that mean you might have to downclock during summer?


yes.

my 4790k on air does 5ghz @ 1.35v, but at 1.35v at -70c it can do around 5.2ghz to 5.3ghz depending on what im doing.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

yes but it is certainly not stable, show me the proof of a minimum of 5 hours OCCT see.


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Think I am going to settle here for my 24/7 settings. May try and push memory to 1200mhz so I can have that 1200+ XTU score







Time to mess a round with 5 GHz.

4.9 GHz 4.4 uncore 1066 memory
Almost 3 hours of OCCT 4.4.1 Large data set 64 bit max temp 70c I'm pumping heat in the house today its cold outside!

VID = 1.315
Vcore = 1.344
VCCIN = 1.920
VRING = 1.160


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> yes but it is certainly not stable, show me the proof of a minimum of 5 hours OCCT see.


i dont think you understand ln2 benching.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yes.
> 
> my 4790k on air does 5ghz @ 1.35v, but at 1.35v at -70c it can do around 5.2ghz to 5.3ghz depending on what im doing.


You're using an extreme example there though. For normal cooling the temperature difference isn't going to affect stability much at all. Going from 80C to 70C might get you 100 Mhz, if you are lucky.

Delidding didn't affect the stability of either of my Haswell at all (at the same speed/voltage), for example. The advantage of lower temps is that you can push higher volts, not that it improves stability that much on its own.

Edit: I'll caveat that by saying that if you are right on the edge of stability at a given speed/voltage, then temp can make a noticeable difference, and that if you are at very high temps (going from 95C to 80C or somehing) it can also make a difference. But for normal range conditions, not so much.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> yes but it is certainly not stable, show me the proof of a minimum of 5 hours OCCT see.


You just put LN2/DICE and Stability testing in the same sentence...


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You're using an extreme example there though. For normal cooling the temperature difference isn't going to affect stability much at all. Going from 80C to 70C might get you 100 Mhz, if you are lucky.
> 
> Delidding didn't affect the stability of either of my Haswell at all (at the same speed/voltage), for example. The advantage of lower temps is that you can push higher volts, not that it improves stability that much on its own.


the point was that lowering temps can potentially increase performance at the same voltage applied.

I was just using an example from my personal 4790k.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> the point was that lowering temps can potentially increase performance at the same voltage applied.
> 
> I was just using an example from my personal 4790k.


Except the example you used is not normal case at all. Normal range temp difference (from delidding, say) isn't going to help much at a given speed/voltage.

It's not news that sub-zero cooling improves performance, but normal users shouldn't expect those kind of results.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Guys... If anything, upgrading your cooling _might_ allow you to lower your VCore by .0X volts while it's under load. The amount is miniscule in normal scenarios. I'm sorry that what I said was taken so literal.

If you want to save a few volts, then upgrade your motherboard (if needed) or get a binned chip.


----------



## szeged

Exactly where did I say normal users will see a change like this?

Again since reading is apparently hard, I was answering the question that it is possible to gain performance of a cpu from decreasing temperature while keeping the same voltage. Did I say it's going to be the same increase on if as ln2? No but for some reason you think I said that.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

szeged, I wasn't targeting you with that. The overall way the thread has misunderstood what I said (and what everyone else is trying to say).

Having low temperatures like sub zero will make a chip require less volt. Chips can survive at a higher volt setting with lower temperatures. Chips get damaged less when they are cooler.

After that, people started misunderstanding.

Also, I have a feeling that as soon as I press submit, I will need to edit this


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Exactly where did I say normal users will see a change like this?
> 
> Again since reading is apparently hard, I was answering the question that it is possible to gain performance of a cpu from decreasing temperature while keeping the same voltage. Did I say it's going to be the same increase on if as ln2? No but for some reason you think I said that.


The original question was "So you're saying the same settings may be stable at a cooler temperature and unstable at a warmer temperature?" and you answered with an example at -70C. I wouldn't qualify that as "cooler".

I'm just trying to clarify that for normal users, they shouldn't expect to see massive performance gains from improving their cooling performance by "normal" amounts (like delidding). No one is arguing that cooling helps performance, because obviously it does, but I don't want people to get the wrong impression that by upgrading from a Silver Arrow to an H80 they are suddenly going to see 10% performance gains.

Edit: I'm not trying to attack you, and I hope it didn't come off that way, I'm just trying to make it clear that most people shouldn't expect to see much advantage in spending a bunch of money just to reduce temps in the hope of it improving stability.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> Think I am going to settle here for my 24/7 settings. May try and push memory to 1200mhz so I can have that 1200+ XTU score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to mess a round with 5 GHz.
> 
> 4.9 GHz 4.4 uncore 1066 memory
> Almost 3 hours of OCCT 4.4.1 Large data set 64 bit max temp 70c I'm pumping heat in the house today its cold outside!
> 
> VID = 1.315
> Vcore = 1.344
> VCCIN = 1.920
> VRING = 1.160


4.9 with 1.344v for 3 hours of OCCT cpu is a really good chip.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Further down Sin himself says he runs with 0.8V delta to vcore. I was running 1.4-1.408 vcore so that comes to 2.2-2.208 vccin, not too far off.


And Asus says to run 0.4V to 0.6V delta.

Who are you going to believe.?

There are a lot of people who ran lower than Sin0822's recommended 0.8V delta for a while & they were all fine.

Sin0822 mentioned 0.8V delta in his Z97 Over clocking guide, but before that for 1 year people ran & recommended the settings according to what Asus said.

People shouldn't keep on increasing VCCIN to just maintain the delta even though you might not need it.
Different chips like different things, I believe this tendency to keep on increasing VCCIN also results in a few people thinking their chips are crap, while they are just low VCCIN chips.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> 4.9 with 1.344v for 3 hours of OCCT cpu is a really good chip.


I concur, I'd be lucky if mine did 4.8GHz at 1.344v, Lucky with a Capital L. It would have to scale well. I'm a chicken to try though....


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> And Asus says to run 0.4V to 0.6V delta.
> 
> Who are you going to believe.?
> 
> There are a lot of people who ran lower than Sin0822's recommended 0.8V delta for a while & they were all fine.
> 
> Sin0822 mentioned 0.8V delta in his Z97 Over clocking guide, but before that for 1 year people ran & recommended the settings according to what Asus said.
> 
> People shouldn't keep on increasing VCCIN to just maintain the delta even though you might not need it.
> Different chips like different things, I believe this tendency to keep on increasing VCCIN also results in a few people thinking their chips are crap, while they are just low VCCIN chips.


Probably Sin over Asus who is more worried about longevity and less RMA's. If raising that VCCIN to 2.3V gets me stability for a bench then I'm definitely doing it.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Probably Sin over Asus who is more worried about longevity and less RMA's. If raising that VCCIN to 2.3V gets me stability for a bench then I'm definitely doing it.


Never heard of lower voltage causing a chip to blow up, although higher volts causing failure degradation is quite common.

All I am suggesting is if stable at lower voltages then lower em, no need in keeping them high. Conversely if your chip likes higher VCCIN then go for it, I just say its stupid to keep a 0.8 V delta even if you don't need it.

And all these chasing of higher volts results people in ignoring the low VCCIN chips.
I have a 4790K that needs 1.65-1.7V VCCIN @ 1.35V Vcore for 4.8Ghz. And there have been several others around. Higher VCCIN on my chip actually causes instability. And just to clarify this is just one chip, not all.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Does anyone know id these CPUs have any memory stability problems running with 4 DMMs instead of 2? I currently have an 8GB kit at 1866MHz, although it's stable up to 2200MHz without extra voltage.

I know some CPUs of old had trouble with the extra sticks, are there any such problems with these chips? A 4790K in particular. It just costs half as much to just add two extra sticks!


----------



## aerotracks

4 sticks is fine. I wouldn't mix different kits though.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Full bank is fine. I wouldn't mix different kits though.


Same kit, just buying a second pair.


----------



## aerotracks

May work, may not. Even buying the same kit you can get different ICs under the hood, which will make a total mess out of it.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> May work, may not. Even buying the same kit you can get different ICs under the hood, which will make a total mess out of it.


So you think I might be better off buying a 16GB kit to begin with if I want more RAM?


----------



## aerotracks

Yep!


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Does anyone know id these CPUs have any memory stability problems running with 4 DMMs instead of 2? I currently have an 8GB kit at 1866MHz, although it's stable up to 2200MHz without extra voltage.
> 
> I know some CPUs of old had trouble with the extra sticks, are there any such problems with these chips? A 4790K in particular. It just costs half as much to just add two extra sticks!


i'd always suggest to run 2 sticks not 4.
4 sticks put some extra load on IMC and on high speeds the cpu may not handle them at the speed(read 2666+ id say)
also ur performance will decrease because u will lose dual channel(few %)
also the sticks may not work even if they use the same chips(it happeed to me once, with ddr1 tho, when i tried to run 4x ocz gold 500mhz on my fx-60 and it didnt work on 500mhz. then i bought 2x2 pairs of ocz platinum 500mhz and it worked nicely at 500mhz)
also check if the rams u have/ur buying are single sided or double sided(ranked). I bet all 2666+ 2x4gb ram are single sided, hynix chips. if buying <2666 they *should be* double sided, most likely samsung chips. as u wanna buy 2x8gb u should be fine as *all* 8gb sticks should be double sided.
check for some great promotions on rams. at ocuk(EU based-UK) they sell team xtreem 2666CL11 2x8GB for just 110£(I just bought them to replace my 2x4GB G.Skill TridentX 2800CL12-single sided). I run them perfectly fine at 2933CL12 (2x8GB!) instead of 2666CL11. Bear in mind they are double sided so they give u some extra performance, depending on what u do(0-5%).


----------



## aerotracks

I'd say 2666+ with 4 sticks is not a problem. Anyways, made some progress with the i5, even though it was pretty tedious getting it to walk through custom - stable now


----------



## Karan98

Would a 24/7 overclock be a max overclock that has comfortable temps and in a way regardless of voltage?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> So you think I might be better off buying a 16GB kit to begin with if I want more RAM?


I was in the same boat. I decided to get rid of (sell) the old RAM and bought the 16GB kit I have now.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313325

I'm usually a G.skill guy when it comes to memory, but this kit was on sale for $124.99 recently, so I jumped on it. Works great @ 2400 speed as advertised; I have not tried to OC it.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I was in the same boat. I decided to get rid of (sell) the old RAM and bought the 16GB kit I have now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313325
> 
> I'm usually a G.skill guy when it comes to memory, but this kit was on sale for $124.99 recently, so I jumped on it. Works great @ 2400 speed as advertised; I have not tried to OC it.


OT, but RAM prices now make me sad.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> OT, but RAM prices now make me sad.


Agreed about RAM prices. BTW, how is it OT when there is a on-going RAM discussion in this newest part of the thread ?









EDIT- Never mind, I realized you probably meant your comment about RAM prices was OT...


----------



## crazytalk

is this good?



temps go up ~6C or so when i stress the FPU/Cache, but no change in stability.

VCCIN is 1.7V
Core voltage is 1.247V
Core clock is 4.8GHz

water cooled with a Corsair H100 cooler.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazytalk*
> 
> is this good?
> 
> 
> 
> temps go up ~6C or so when i stress the FPU/Cache, but no change in stability.
> 
> VCCIN is 1.7V
> Core voltage is 1.247V
> Core clock is 4.8GHz
> 
> water cooled with a Corsair H100 cooler.


If that is stable voltage you are so lucky, Good chip!

My 3570k need 1.352v for 4.8 clock.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazytalk*
> 
> is this good?
> 
> 
> 
> temps go up ~6C or so when i stress the FPU/Cache, but no change in stability.
> 
> VCCIN is 1.7V
> Core voltage is 1.247V
> Core clock is 4.8GHz
> 
> water cooled with a Corsair H100 cooler.


Try benchmarking in XTU not stress test....


----------



## crazytalk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Try benchmarking in XTU not stress test....


this what you're looking for?

Intel Core i7-4790K CPU @ 4800.0MHz - 1045 XTU marks on HWBOT



it's been like this for 2 days now and ~6 hours of stability testing so i'm not to terribly concerned about stability. just thought i would share.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazytalk*
> 
> this what you're looking for?
> 
> Intel Core i7-4790K CPU @ 4800.0MHz - 1045 XTU marks on HWBOT
> 
> 
> 
> it's been like this for 2 days now and ~6 hours of stability testing so i'm not to terribly concerned about stability. just thought i would share.


Very good indeed, also what about your ram freq? is overclocked?


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazytalk*
> 
> this what you're looking for?
> 
> Intel Core i7-4790K CPU @ 4800.0MHz - 1045 XTU marks on HWBOT
> 
> 
> 
> it's been like this for 2 days now and ~6 hours of stability testing so i'm not to terribly concerned about stability. just thought i would share.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Very good indeed, also what about your ram freq? is overclocked?


I wish my system ran that cool. I'm using a better cooler and still have higher temps @ 4.6GHz. I must have a hot chip


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> I wish my system ran that cool. I'm using a better cooler and still have higher temps @ 4.6GHz. I must have a hot chip


Sounds like a mounting problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> There are a lot of people who ran lower than Sin0822's recommended 0.8V delta for a while & they were all fine.


The problem with lower delta isn't that instability is likely, it's that the problem is hard to diagnose. If you are fiddling with vcore and vrin at the same time, having to worry about two variables can make finding the best overclock take longer.


----------



## KaRtA82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazytalk*
> 
> this what you're looking for?
> 
> Intel Core i7-4790K CPU @ 4800.0MHz - 1045 XTU marks on HWBOT
> 
> 
> 
> it's been like this for 2 days now and ~6 hours of stability testing so i'm not to terribly concerned about stability. just thought i would share.


That score is quite low. I'm getting 1188 with 4.8 clock, 4.4 cache and 2600c10. Have you got hyper threading turned on for that?


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Sounds like a mounting problem.


I have reseated and used MX-4 thermal paste to try remedy the issue, didn't work. These are the temps I got when running 4.6GHz at 1.264v.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> I have reseated and used MX-4 thermal paste to try remedy the issue, didn't work. These are the temps I got when running 4.6GHz at 1.264v.


Telling CPU temps is only half the equation. What about ambient? 30C ambient, 20C ambient? Big difference if one person is at 20C ambient while another is 30C.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Telling CPU temps is only half the equation. What about ambient? 30C ambient, 20C ambient? Big difference if one person is at 20C ambient while another is 30C.


How can I measure the ambient in my room lol?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> How can I measure the ambient in my room lol?


Well a thermometer







. Do you have any AC running in your home at a certain temp, or heater? What season is it in the UK? Here it's winter so I've got a 20-20.5C ambient right now. In the summer it's typically 26.5-28.8C. That means higher temps by ~8C.


----------



## jdorje

I get 67c max with an h80i (performance mode) on ~1.29v vcore, in x264, around 110w tdp. But since ambient is around 20c (yeah you need a thermometer for this) that's only +47c. In summer it would be at least 5c hotter (you can tell I arrived at this overclock during warmer temps).

What is your cooler? You could have a bad chip (poorly placed tim under the ihs, or whatever) but I still suspect you can do something other than delidding to improve it.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Well a thermometer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Do you have any AC running in your home at a certain temp, or heater? What season is it in the UK? Here it's winter so I've got a 20-20.5C ambient right now. In the summer it's typically 26.5-28.8C. That means higher temps by ~8C.


It's winter here too. About 3c outdoors. Thermostat is set to 17.5c, so I assume the heating comes on if the temperature within the house drops below 17.5c. No AC.

I don't have a thermometer to measure my ambients :/


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Telling CPU temps is only half the equation. What about ambient? 30C ambient, 20C ambient? Big difference if one person is at 20C ambient while another is 30C.


Tell me about it, have had the AC on all night and my current ambient is 23 Celsius. Idle temp is sitting around the mid 30's max is like high 90's or shut down









When I get home from work room is 35+ No good for much other then internet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> How can I measure the ambient in my room lol?


Digital thermometer, and not a cheap <$20 one. Or if you can get a nice mercury filled one, they are so good, and don't need batteries.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Tell me about it, have had the AC on all night and my current ambient is 23 Celsius. Idle temp is sitting around the mid 30's max is like high 90's or shut down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I get home from work room is 35+ No good for much other then internet.
> Digital thermometer, and not a cheap <$20 one. Or if you can get a nice mercury filled one, they are so good, and don't need batteries.


Ginger why are your temps so high







? Seems something might be wrong? I've never come anywhere close to 90C except the one time I ran Small FFTs P95 at 1.3V or something, don't remember. Even Cinebench R15 at 1.408V was 76C max core.

You're even on custom water right?

Edit: Only single 240mm rad? Is it on CPU only or GPU too?


----------



## crazytalk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> That score is quite low. I'm getting 1188 with 4.8 clock, 4.4 cache and 2600c10. Have you got hyper threading turned on for that?


Yes I have HT turned on, but my Cache is still at 4.0 and my memory is at 1600C10 with this kit

Don't really feel compelled to fiddle with my memory speeds, only overclocked because a program i use is heavily dependent on clock speed more than most other factors.


----------



## D33G33

So I just started to dial my OC last night and im happy so far.

My 3770k was 1.35VCore for a stable 4.6ghz OC, this CPU is on track for a 5ghz OC at the same VCore



http://valid.canardpc.com/tkueis

Hopefully this counts for purchase validation, I dont think anyone else has an M1 and a custom cut acetel test bench around...


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Ginger why are your temps so high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Seems something might be wrong? I've never come anywhere close to 90C except the one time I ran Small FFTs P95 at 1.3V or something, don't remember. Even Cinebench R15 at 1.408V was 76C max core.
> 
> You're even on custom water right?
> 
> Edit: Only single 240mm rad? Is it on CPU only or GPU too?


My temps on stock, fans running full speed too. Unknown ambient xD


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Hey guys, not sure what im doing wrong.

Have my 4790k overclocked to 4.8ghz. voltage is set to manual at 1.275 and vccin 1.87 Everything else is set to auto.

I can pass xtu for 2 hours, but if i leave it run all night i wake to see it is frozen or black screen or it rebooted.

Iv raised the voltage up to 1.285 and vccin to 1.9 and it still does it.

Iv tried to disable cstate and still it does it.. Now i know i can run with the vcore at 1.270 and play bf4 for 5 hours and no problems and it still passes 2+ hours of xtu, but its the whole after 4 or 5 hours and it freezes... Now i know the temps have never gotten out of hand because i can see when it froze from hwmonitor that temps never got above 72c for the "package" temp and the core temps are usually a degree cooler then that.. So could the ring ratio voltage (RR is at 4500mhz) need to be bumped or do i need to just keep bumping vcore till i can run 8 hours?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D33G33*
> 
> So I just started to dial my OC last night and im happy so far.
> 
> My 3770k was 1.35VCore for a stable 4.6ghz OC, this CPU is on track for a 5ghz OC at the same VCore
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tkueis
> 
> Hopefully this counts for purchase validation, I dont think anyone else has an M1 and a custom cut acetel test bench around...


Holy mother,








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> My temps on stock, fans running full speed too. Unknown ambient xD


Idle looks normal to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Hey guys, not sure what im doing wrong.
> 
> Have my 4790k overclocked to 4.8ghz. voltage is set to manual at 1.275 and vccin 1.87 Everything else is set to auto.
> 
> I can pass xtu for 2 hours, but if i leave it run all night i wake to see it is frozen or black screen or it rebooted.
> 
> Iv raised the voltage up to 1.285 and vccin to 1.9 and it still does it.
> 
> Iv tried to disable cstate and still it does it.. Now i know i can run with the vcore at 1.270 and play bf4 for 5 hours and no problems and it still passes 2+ hours of xtu, but its the whole after 4 or 5 hours and it freezes... Now i know the temps have never gotten out of hand because i can see when it froze from hwmonitor that temps never got above 72c for the "package" temp and the core temps are usually a degree cooler then that.. So could the ring ratio voltage (RR is at 4500mhz) need to be bumped or do i need to just keep bumping vcore till i can run 8 hours?


In my limited experience freezes or black screens was memory related or cache.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Hey guys, not sure what im doing wrong.
> 
> Have my 4790k overclocked to 4.8ghz. voltage is set to manual at 1.275 and vccin 1.87 Everything else is set to auto.
> 
> I can pass xtu for 2 hours, but if i leave it run all night i wake to see it is frozen or black screen or it rebooted.
> 
> Iv raised the voltage up to 1.285 and vccin to 1.9 and it still does it.


To ensure progress, you need to cut down to one variable at a time.

Set ring multiplier to stock and ring voltage to just above stock. set input voltage to vid+0.8. Set ram to stock 1600/10. Then try to bump core multiplier with the only variable being the vid.

In your case the likely issue is the 45x ring multiplier. If I read that part right.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Hey guys, not sure what im doing wrong.
> 
> Have my 4790k overclocked to 4.8ghz. voltage is set to manual at 1.275 and vccin 1.87 Everything else is set to auto.
> 
> I can pass xtu for 2 hours, but if i leave it run all night i wake to see it is frozen or black screen or it rebooted.
> 
> Iv raised the voltage up to 1.285 and vccin to 1.9 and it still does it.
> 
> Iv tried to disable cstate and still it does it.. Now i know i can run with the vcore at 1.270 and play bf4 for 5 hours and no problems and it still passes 2+ hours of xtu, but its the whole after 4 or 5 hours and it freezes... Now i know the temps have never gotten out of hand because i can see when it froze from hwmonitor that temps never got above 72c for the "package" temp and the core temps are usually a degree cooler then that.. So could the ring ratio voltage (RR is at 4500mhz) need to be bumped or do i need to just keep bumping vcore till i can run 8 hours?


You don't have Windows set to automatically sleep the computer when idle, do you? Because that'll cause it to crash if it happens in the middle of a stress test.


----------



## szeged

Anyone have a EVGA z97 Classified motherboard that has experience overclocking with it? if so toss me a pm.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

what is the cpu voltage is not exceeded, I am watercooling EK


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Ginger why are your temps so high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Seems something might be wrong? I've never come anywhere close to 90C except the one time I ran Small FFTs P95 at 1.3V or something, don't remember. Even Cinebench R15 at 1.408V was 76C max core.
> 
> You're even on custom water right?
> 
> Edit: Only single 240mm rad? Is it on CPU only or GPU too?


Yes single loop with a 240mm rad. No gpu on loop.

This is at 1.3v on core @ 4.5ghz.

In the following week I am pulling the board to use a Pentium K on air for a HWBot comp. so maybe a remount and a 360mm rad will help my temps.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> To ensure progress, you need to cut down to one variable at a time.
> 
> Set ring multiplier to stock and ring voltage to just above stock. set input voltage to vid+0.8. Set ram to stock 1600/10. Then try to bump core multiplier with the only variable being the vid.
> 
> In your case the likely issue is the 45x ring multiplier. If I read that part right.


The Ring is set to auto, will mess around with setting it back to 40x. Also whats the max safe voltage for it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You don't have Windows set to automatically sleep the computer when idle, do you? Because that'll cause it to crash if it happens in the middle of a stress test.


I have the power profile set to max performance with all sleep and standby settings set to off.. I might just do the commands in cmd to insure they are off too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Anyone have a EVGA z97 Classified motherboard that has experience overclocking with it? if so toss me a pm.


I have Have the Classified too... Wish there was a evga z97 club. I did start this thread to see who might all have one.. http://www.overclock.net/t/1534509/evga-z97-classified-club


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> That score is quite low. I'm getting 1188 with 4.8 clock, 4.4 cache and 2600c10. Have you got hyper threading turned on for that?


You sure that's right? I turned my RAM down to 2600 (usually at 2666, nothing else changed from my 24/7 setting) and I get 1242 points at 4800 using Windows 8 (Win7 would give me more points)
http://abload.de/image.php?img=4800_1242xtun9st1.png


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> The Ring is set to auto, will mess around with setting it back to 40x. Also whats the max safe voltage for it?


Nobody knows and nobody needs to know what the max safe voltage is, because you simply cannot push it that high without making your core unstable. And further, you get very little benefit by trying so it's hardly worth the time. Anyway 1.15-1.25V is probably where you want it.

On my 4690k I have core at 46x and uncore at 41x (1.15V). I may try to get uncore to 42x or 43x but it hardly seems worth the time.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D33G33*
> 
> So I just started to dial my OC last night and im happy so far.
> 
> My 3770k was 1.35VCore for a stable 4.6ghz OC, this CPU is on track for a 5ghz OC at the same VCore


I also came from a 3770K at 4.6/1.34v. I'm loving this new chip I have; so much cooler and requires much less vcore at 4.6.







I don't have plans to push the chip any higher though because of my budget cooling.


----------



## By-Tor

My conversion to Intel from AMD will be complete soon with the purchase of my 4790k today..... The g3258 is a joy to play with and OC, but doesn't cut it in BF4... lol


----------



## KaRtA82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> You sure that's right? I turned my RAM down to 2600 (usually at 2666, nothing else changed from my 24/7 setting) and I get 1242 points at 4800 using Windows 8 (Win7 would give me more points)
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=4800_1242xtun9st1.png


Yeah, you are right, that is at 4600. My bad.

My HWBOT Best so far 1256 @ 4800 with ram 2800 tight and 4400 uncore. Yet to push for 4900, too hot here in Australia.

Really wanting some of these 5ghz chips some of you guys have your hands on. Thinking of RMA'ing mine because of the temps, it runs so hot even after the delid. 4.8 @ 1.32v gets over 80°c in XTU Bench, and 4.9 @ 1.365v hits high 80's (27°c water temp).

The other chip I have is a lot cooler with the lid on, and slightly better at voltages, but no 5ghz still.


----------



## aerotracks

That's probably just weather. My coretemps were gruesome in summer with 30C water.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> you simply cannot push it that high without making your core unstable.


Dont know about that.... Running my cache @ 4.6GHz and core @ 4.8GHz - stable on everything I have thrown at it incl. Prime95 small FFTs and Blend etc. This is with a core voltage of 1.31v (cache volts set to 1.28v).

CPU temp is raised a bit running the higher cache voltge and speed but no real issue for a decent WC loop.

I have been running this for a number of weeks now but have not delidded my 4790k as yet. Intending to delid when on holidays next week....


----------



## aerotracks

http://abload.de/image.php?img=xtu_5000x4ul2.png

Have a bad stick in there which doesn't work over 2600, gotta switch it out and up the mem speed another day


----------



## KaRtA82

1.288v, wow, just wow......

Are they Hynix sticks or Samsung? Really making me want to RMA and try my luck on another cpu with those volts.


----------



## aerotracks

1288 is not a good score for this clock. It's a quad kit Dominator Platinum 2666C10 with Samsungs on there. Bought it used, seller didn't know or didn't tell me about one stick being bad. So one half of the kit with one bad stick is in my 24/7 rig (screenshot above), the other half with the two good sticks on my bench table. Corsair warranty is only good for first hand buyers, so out of luck there. Next memory buy will be from another company


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Dont know about that.... Running my cache @ 4.6GHz and core @ 4.8GHz - stable on everything I have thrown at it incl. Prime95 small FFTs and Blend etc. This is with a core voltage of 1.31v (cache volts set to 1.28v).
> 
> CPU temp is raised a bit running the higher cache voltge and speed but no real issue for a decent WC loop.
> 
> I have been running this for a number of weeks now but have not delidded my 4790k as yet. Intending to delid when on holidays next week....


Is it ok to run vring that high 24/7?


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=xtu_5000x4ul2.png
> 
> Have a bad stick in there which doesn't work over 2600, gotta switch it out and up the mem speed another day


Your chip is really a golden, though. 1.288 volt for 5 Ghz is really amazing....or because of temps?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> also ur performance will decrease because u will lose dual channel(few %)


I really don't think you lose dual channel for running 4 sticks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Your chip is really a golden, though. 1.288 volt for 5 Ghz is really amazing....or because of temps?


16C. Temps are definitely helping. Aerotracks is good at "picking" em. I do wonder if perhaps he IS silicon lottery.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> 16C. Temps are definitely helping. Aerotracks is good at "picking" em. *I do wonder if perhaps he IS silicon lottery*.


Maybe though.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Your chip is really a golden, though. 1.288 volt for 5 Ghz is really amazing....or because of temps?


Scaling:
XTU 4.7 1.135V
XTU 4.8 1.185V
XTU 4.9 1.235V

At 5.0 temperature is very hard to control despite of pretty reasonable VCore, so unlike running lower clocks I need cool water.
16C in idle doesn't magically make things easy, unfortunately. All it does is enable me another 100MHz at +50mV VCore.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Dont know about that.... Running my cache @ 4.6GHz and core @ 4.8GHz - stable on everything I have thrown at it incl. Prime95 small FFTs and Blend etc. This is with a core voltage of 1.31v (cache volts set to 1.28v).
> 
> CPU temp is raised a bit running the higher cache voltage and speed but no real issue for a decent WC loop.
> 
> I have been running this for a number of weeks now but have not delidded my 4790k as yet. Intending to delid when on holidays next week....


Did you have to up your core voltage along with your ring voltage to get it stabled out at 4600mhz ring..

I have myn at 4.8ghz and just started overclocking the ring(cache).. have myn set at 1.275core volt. 1.274 ring voltage to get stable. But i also uped my cpu vin to 1.89, was at 1.87. Not sure yet if those are necessary to push to make it stable, but seemed to work. Want to try and do a 1:1 core/ring ratio. Also i read that its bad to set your ring volts higher then your core.. Is that true? Thanks for any info you can throw my way. Wish I had more time to test out each factor, but with a wife a job and to much crap to do around the house, it makes these things harder to find time for.


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> My conversion to Intel from AMD will be complete soon with the purchase of my 4790k today..... The g3258 is a joy to play with and OC, but doesn't cut it in BF4... lol


I too moved from AMD to Intel recently... it feels nice


----------



## sdmf74

Damn Aerotracks sick chip man! Here's XTU @ 48x (46x) 2400mhz ram. Mine hits a wall @ 48x unfortunately.....



You must have awesome cooling those idle temps are pretty low as well.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Did you have to up your core voltage along with your ring voltage to get it stabled out at 4600mhz ring..


I initially was raising only Vcore to get my core to 4.8GHz with the cache freq set to 4.4Ghz. This required 1.31v Vcore.

I then started to increase the cache frequency and found that [in my case] 1.28v Vcache [Vring] as set in BIOS was required to stabilise cache freq at 4.6Ghz.

Two other critical adjustments were also required to ensure that my mobo/cpu combo was fully stable across the range of tests I threw at it.

These were to increase both Analogue and Digital CPU I/O voltages by 0.03v. [ASUS Hero MB].

VCCIN I left at auto as it runs at just under 1.9v.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Want to try and do a 1:1 core/ring ratio. Also i read that its bad to set your ring volts higher then your core.. Is that true?


Yeh - you don't really want to be running a higher cache voltage over the core.

As you move up in CPU core frequ, the harder it will be to maintain a 1:1 ratio between core and cache - This is why I stopped at 4.6GHz cache as it took a bit of fiddling [time consuming trial & error] to stabilise it with the core also running at 4.8GHz.

Currently its summer down under and I find [even though I have a high performance custom water cooling setup] that I am still thermally limited at this point in time and realistically, to bump my CPU up to 4.9 or higher I need to de-lid the cpu. I have some CLU on order so hopefully I will attempt this next week some time during my holiday break from work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Wish I had more time to test out each factor, but with a wife a job and to much crap to do around the house, it makes these things harder to find time for.


Yeh I know what you mean - I have a few other hobbies, wife, job and 5yr old daughter...









I spent weeks testing back in Aug/Sept and Oct thinking that it was all nice & stable. I had tested with lots of synthetics such as Prime etc and the machine was working well. However, in Nov I loaded BF4 and within 30 mins of play it was crashing randomly with a DirectX error - This lead me to believe I had some video driver/card issue which I spent some time on to no avail.

It wasn't until I revisited my OC settings that I noted that it was related to OC instability in my system.

So while my system was stable running synthetics, it turned out that I had to bump up my core and cache volts up a tad to maintain stability while gaming with BF4. So its taken a few months to get my system to where it is... Learned a fair few things about my mobo bios settings and the DC cpu peculiarities along the way though, but more importantly - not to fully trust synthetics when testing for stability - Just use them as a guide...


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Damn Aerotracks sick chip man! Here's XTU @ 48x (46x) 2400mhz ram. Mine hits a wall @ 48x unfortunately.....
> 
> 
> 
> You must have awesome cooling those idle temps are pretty low as well.


I'm sure you can hit 1200++ with those RAM...because mine can reach 1200 at lower freq ram,



2133 Mhz RAM

Your temps is quite good at those freq...i'll try to raise the core voltage, and reduce the uncore....and see if the CPU's can reach 4.9 GHz


----------



## D33G33

Hi guys im just trying to fine tune this clock and hoping for suggestions.
I literally have just done a per core OC and set a manual vcore value I havent touched anything else.
I have 1 and 2 cores @ 5.0ghz and then 4.9 if the 3rd and 4th are being used. Its stable here @ 1.3vcore however its not @ 5.0ghz on all 4.

Does anyone have any suggestions for me to try before adding a little more core voltage?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D33G33*
> 
> Hi guys im just trying to fine tune this clock and hoping for suggestions.
> I literally have just done a per core OC and set a manual vcore value I havent touched anything else.
> I have 1 and 2 cores @ 5.0ghz and then 4.9 if the 3rd and 4th are being used. Its stable here @ 1.3vcore however its not @ 5.0ghz on all 4.


I'm pretty sure the only advantage to per core overclocks is reduced heat generation (if you know better, please speak up). If you aren't at your thermal limit there isn't anything to be gained unless you use adaptive voltage, which you basically can't do with any bios I am familiar with.

Also, it's really hard to stress test, because you can't control how many cores are active during the test to cover all scenarios.

EDIT: xtu stress test is decent, but I highly recommend x264. It is way better at finding instability for me.

I got my 4690k up to 4.7 ghz today for the first time. 47x multiplier, 1.35V vid, 2.15V input voltage, 35x uncore, 1.1V uncore voltage. +0.1V adjusted on sa, i/o analog, and i/o digital. "High" LLC value. Closing in on the 8th loop of x264 now indicating a high probability of stability. Going to have to compare to my records of all the previous failed 47x attempts before - I never used +0.8V delta on the input voltage, nor +0.1 adjustment on the other voltages.

it does hit 83C at some point during the x264 test, which is rather high (h80i on quiet mode). Ambient is pretty high atm though.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D33G33*
> 
> Hi guys im just trying to fine tune this clock and hoping for suggestions.
> I literally have just done a per core OC and set a manual vcore value I havent touched anything else.
> I have 1 and 2 cores @ 5.0ghz and then 4.9 if the 3rd and 4th are being used. Its stable here @ 1.3vcore however its not @ 5.0ghz on all 4.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for me to try before adding a little more core voltage?


Try benchmarking mode on XTU, not stress test...


----------



## D33G33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the only advantage to per core overclocks is reduced heat generation (if you know better, please speak up). If you aren't at your thermal limit there isn't anything to be gained unless you use adaptive voltage, which you basically can't do with any bios I am familiar with.
> 
> Also, it's really hard to stress test, because you can't control how many cores are active during the test to cover all scenarios.
> 
> EDIT: xtu stress test is decent, but I highly recommend x264. It is way better at finding instability for me.
> .


Thanks Ill sync all cores.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Try benchmarking mode on XTU, not stress test...


Bench passes, mem only set to 1600mhz at the moment. I set the max cache frequency to 4.6 and set the cache frequency manually to 1.285v.

Note if it does fail, its about 15mins in, retesting now...



EDIT//

Mmmm still crashing I guess I need more vcore, or I dont have the fine tuning skillset. Ive backed to 4.9ghz for now until I delid







still happy


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> I too moved from AMD to Intel recently... it feels nice


I'm hoping that the 4790k takes the move way over the top for me.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D33G33*
> 
> Thanks Ill sync all cores.
> Bench passes, mem only set to 1600mhz at the moment. I set the max cache frequency to 4.6 and set the cache frequency manually to 1.285v.
> 
> Note if it does fail, its about 15mins in, retesting now...
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT//
> 
> Mmmm still crashing I guess I need more vcore, or I dont have the fine tuning skillset. Ive backed to 4.9ghz for now until I delid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still happy


Your score is quite low I think despite you leave your ram into a low freq....5 GHz with 4.6 Uncore definitely can reach 1100 marks ++ IMO....or at least >1050 marks
Your temps is acceptable at 5 Ghz


----------



## DirektEffekt

OK, so after some initial CPU burn-in/degradation, I have found what seems to be some fairly stable settings for my CPU.

Ambients were around 33C while this test was running so it was a bit warm:


The peak temperature was a bit hot, but it only ever peaked at anything like that momentarily and for the most part it did not top 85C continuously.

Also, XTU Bench:


EDIT: I am using OCCT since I found that XTU-stable would still crash randomly in some games.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> OK, so after some initial CPU burn-in/degradation, I have found what seems to be some fairly stable settings for my CPU.
> 
> Ambients were around 33C while this test was running so it was a bit warm:
> 
> 
> The peak temperature was a bit hot, but it only ever peaked at anything like that momentarily and for the most part it did not top 85C continuously.
> 
> Also, XTU Bench:
> 
> 
> EDIT: I am using OCCT since I found that XTU-stable would still crash randomly *in some games.*


what games is it?


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> what games is it?


I've been playing Mafia 2. I wouldn't have expected it to be the one to catch it out, but it does.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I've been playing Mafia 2. I wouldn't have expected it to be the one to catch it out, but it does.


How about BF4, FC4? Does your CPU can't handle those 2 games, too?


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> How about BF4, FC4? Does your CPU can't handle those 2 games, too?


I don't really play either of those games. I've only just got it and have only really played Mafia 2 and Bioshock Infinite on it. It's perfectly fine when it passes the OCCT stress test. It just has some issues when I only test with XTU.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I don't really play either of those games. I've only just got it and have only really played Mafia 2 and Bioshock Infinite on it. It's perfectly fine when it passes the OCCT stress test. It just has some issues when I only test with XTU.


That is pretty normal. OCCT cpu is a much better test for stability for 24/7 use, and it requires about .03v higher vcore on mine than XTU, asus realbench, x264 encoding, or aida64. OCCT and prime 27.9 take about same vcore to pass, and my settings after passing those are 24/7 stable. Any of the other tests I can pass at unstable bench settings, did testing back at post 12166.


----------



## aerotracks

Yup, 27.9 is what I use as well. Did some testing with this x264 tool, completely useless... bsod after like 20 seconds of prime95 even though setting passed 5 loops / 50mins.

Turned on a custom run this morning before leaving the house... coming back this afternoon and still running








http://abload.de/image.php?img=4900_1269_custom_7h45i6san.png

Looks like my bad stick doesn't do too badly at 2600. Not entirely broken it seems. AIDA Cache&Memory Benchmark is screaming!
http://abload.de/image.php?img=aida_2600l2uaj.png

Some more results, CineBench R15 at 5.0GHz with my X-batch i7:


----------



## Obyboby

How are these temps? An hour of CS:GO with case and radiator fans @ 7-8V. 4.7 GHz @ 1.265 V


----------



## Karan98

Right, I'm pretty novice at overclocking Intel CPUs as I used to have an AMD FX. So what I would like to know is, how should I begin overclocking? I know the basic turn up the multiplier and CPU Vcore but there are a lot more settings on an Intel bios that I am not familiar with.

Can anyone help me begin overclocking my Intel CPU?


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Right, I'm pretty novice at overclocking Intel CPUs as I used to have an AMD FX. So what I would like to know is, how should I begin overclocking? I know the basic turn up the multiplier and CPU Vcore but there are a lot more settings on an Intel bios that I am not familiar with.
> 
> *Can anyone help me begin overclocking my Intel CPU*?


You should read the guide on page 1. The guide is completely useful for everyone....then you can start your overclock....


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> You should read the guide on page 1. The guide is completely useful for everyone....then you can start your overclock....


Managed to get 4.6GHz @1.264v, 2133MHz RAM @ 1.65v, VRIN @ 1.95v, Cache 44x 1.200v. How should I proceed to push for more?

Also what is the max safe voltage for 24/7 use with closed loop liquid coolers?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> So while my system was stable running synthetics, it turned out that I had to bump up my core and cache volts up a tad to maintain stability while gaming with BF4. So its taken a few months to get my system to where it is... Learned a fair few things about my mobo bios settings and the DC cpu peculiarities along the way though, but more importantly - not to fully trust synthetics when testing for stability - Just use them as a guide...


Far Cry 3 and BF4 are always my final stability tests, particularly FC3. If you can run that for an hour, you're set.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Managed to get 4.6GHz @1.264v, 2133MHz RAM @ 1.65v, VRIN @ 1.95v, Cache 44x 1.200v. How should I proceed to push for more?
> 
> Also what is the max safe voltage for 24/7 use with closed loop liquid coolers?


good results....
raise the multiplier into x47...and see how it goes....if not stable (101 codes), raise the input voltage first, still crash raise the core voltage, get freezes raise the uncore voltage OR decrease the uncore freq, etc...

the safe voltage is depend on the temps first. The MASSIVE problems for DC are temps....Intel seems don't care about their 1150 chips....they're not soldering the chip anymore compared to sandy bridge(the last time i'm impressed with them)...

so if you can control the temps....you can get higher volt compared to air cooler users. Maybe 1.35 volt or more....1.4 volt I don't recommend for 24/7 but if you use for benching only, then you're fine....but control the temps carefully.


----------



## Sharchaster

quick run prime 95 27.9 (temps temps temps)











does 85 degrees is normal for prime95 test? if yes, then i will re-run the test tomorrow or when I have a time.


----------



## aerotracks

You're using the 32bit version, only the 64bit version will give you accurate results.

If you're starting out with prime, better to start at 4500 core with a short run and up clocks after you have a functioning base.

CoreTemp in you screen helps, always start it before running prime so your idle temps will be shown in the lows.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> good results....
> raise the multiplier into x47...and see how it goes....if not stable (101 codes), raise the input voltage first, still crash raise the core voltage, get freezes raise the uncore voltage OR decrease the uncore freq, etc...
> 
> the safe voltage is depend on the temps first. The MASSIVE problems for DC are temps....Intel seems don't care about their 1150 chips....they're not soldering the chip anymore compared to sandy bridge(the last time i'm impressed with them)...
> 
> so if you can control the temps....you can get higher volt compared to air cooler users. Maybe 1.35 volt or more....1.4 volt I don't recommend for 24/7 but if you use for benching only, then you're fine....but control the temps carefully.


I will try this. I am not sure if BSOD on Win 8.1 gives codes like 101 etc. But I will try and see.


----------



## Sharchaster

@aerotracks how do you know that i'm using the 32 bit version instead of 64?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> I will try this. I am not sure if BSOD on Win 8.1 gives codes like 101 etc. But I will try and see.


You can get the code with something like BluescreenViewer, or you can usually read it off the Windows blue screen. A clock watchdog error is 101, and WHEA uncorrectable is 124.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You can get the code with something like BluescreenViewer, or you can usually read it off the Windows blue screen. A clock watchdog error is 101, and WHEA uncorrectable is 124.


BCC Code 124 is not enough Vcore right?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> @aerotracks how do you know that i'm using the 32 bit version instead of 64?


64 bit version in blend tests 448k ffst first. 32 bit version tests 400k ffts first. So can tell version by looking at ffts.

Also if using blend, during smaller ffts (like 8K to 30K) the temps will jump up 20C hotter. So if your temps are 85C during blend at 400ffts, they will be 100C and throttling about 15-20 mins into prime blend when smaller ffts come up.

I always run small ffts for 1 minute as that will typically give me the max temps of blend after several hours. You dont want to leave prime running unattended if your temps are going to be 100C and throttling. If your max temps after 1 minute in small ffts was 85C, then prime blend overnight shouldnt be much higher than 85C.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> 64 bit version in blend tests 448k ffst first. 32 bit version tests 400k ffts first. So can tell version by looking at ffts.
> 
> Also if using blend, during smaller ffts (like 8K to 30K) the temps will jump up 20C hotter. So if your temps are 85C during blend at 400ffts, they will be 100C and throttling about 15-20 mins into prime blend when smaller ffts come up.
> 
> I always run small ffts for 1 minute as that will typically give me the max temps of blend after several hours. You dont want to leave prime running unattended if your temps are going to be 100C and throttling. If your max temps after 1 minute in small ffts was 85C, then prime blend overnight shouldnt be much higher than 85C.


so what is the best settings for the stability test? large FFT, small or Custom? 100C is unacceptable though. Thinking to replace the fans that come with my cooler to something better.


----------



## aerotracks

Custom, check in place. An i7 at 4.8 without a delid will be challenging on air cooling though.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> good results....
> raise the multiplier into x47...and see how it goes....if not stable (101 codes), raise the input voltage first, still crash raise the core voltage, get freezes raise the uncore voltage OR decrease the uncore freq, etc...
> 
> the safe voltage is depend on the temps first. The MASSIVE problems for DC are temps....Intel seems don't care about their 1150 chips....they're not soldering the chip anymore compared to sandy bridge(the last time i'm impressed with them)...
> 
> so if you can control the temps....you can get higher volt compared to air cooler users. Maybe 1.35 volt or more....1.4 volt I don't recommend for 24/7 but if you use for benching only, then you're fine....but control the temps carefully.


4.7GHz not possible unless I use 1.3v , 1.312v under load. Dialled down to 4.6GHz, 1.240v, 1.256v under load.


----------



## D33G33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Your score is quite low I think despite you leave your ram into a low freq....5 GHz with 4.6 Uncore definitely can reach 1100 marks ++ IMO....or at least >1050 marks
> Your temps is acceptable at 5 Ghz


What dictates the score? I would have thought that if you're running this clock speed, at this ram all testing results would be within a margin of error. What other factors are at play in XTU?


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> 4.7GHz not possible unless I use 1.3v , 1.312v under load. Dialled down to 4.6GHz, 1.240v, 1.256v under load.


when you move from a to b freq with big jump voltage,, that means your chip hit a "wall".......I will push the uncore to match the core if I were you.

@aerotracks, yep I agree with you...it's dilema I think....I want to push more because I know my chip can...but the circumstances which not allowing me to do that....delid will void the warranty which I don't want it.

Paying $430 without a warranty is worse idea I think.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> when you move from a to b freq with big jump voltage,, that means your chip hit a "wall".......I will push the uncore to match the core if I were you.
> 
> @aerotracks, yep I agree with you...it's dilema I think....I want to push more because I know my chip can...but the circumstances which not allowing me to do that....delid will void the warranty which I don't want it.
> 
> Paying $430 without a warranty is worse idea I think.


I guess that means my chip is not the best of overclockers







.. Although Amazon would replace it for me.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> I guess that means my chip is not the best of overclockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Although Amazon would replace it for me.


It's not a bad chip it's just average.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D33G33*
> 
> What dictates the score? I would have thought that if you're running this clock speed, at this ram all testing results would be within a margin of error. What other factors are at play in XTU?


efficiency at higher freq....based on my experience, when I run 4.5 GHz with something like 1.29 volt, the score I got will be lower than when I run 4.5 GHz with 1.26 volt....it's same with uncore and ram freq....

it's because your chip doesn't need it....

If I can run @ 5 GHz, I will....but unfortunately I'm not....but I will do 4.8 GHz @1600 freq tomorrow for a comparison....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> I guess that means my chip is not the best of overclockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Although Amazon would replace it for me.


Yeah you can replace it If you want...but for me If I buy one, then I get one....as long as the chip is working, I will not replace it....it's unfair (for me) to replace the chip just because you don't get the "best" results from your chip (in this case is higher overclocking)...because Intel never guarantee that everyone who bought their chip will get 5 GHz at average....it's sad but we must accept.

but hey it's up to you, because it's your money









Overclocking is a bonus, not a "stock" clocks (I'm sure you know what I meant)


----------



## D33G33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> efficiency at higher freq....based on my experience, when I run 4.5 GHz with something like 1.29 volt, the score I got will be lower than when I run 4.5 GHz with 1.26 volt....it's same with uncore and ram freq....
> 
> it's because your chip doesn't need it....


So XTU is giving a lower score because of a higher voltage, well I don't really care about that. What I want to know is performance numbers, if I'm going for HP, I don't really want to be scored less because of how much fuel I'm using...


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> I guess that means my chip is not the best of overclockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Although Amazon would replace it for me.


Honestly 4.5 ghz with these chips for gaming or everyday use your not going to notice a difference between 5 ghz and your 4.5 ghz. If your benching a lot your chip will hit 5 ghz plus if you buy you a pot and some dry ice or ln2. I just sold my ln2 tank but got my pots still since I don't get to bench to often anymore and when I do for now on I am going to use dice til I get a better feel for it and get my efficiency better.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Yeah you can replace it If you want...but for me If I buy one, then I get one....as long as the chip is working, I will not replace it....it's unfair (for me) to replace the chip just because you don't get the "best" results from your chip (in this case is higher overclocking)...because Intel never guarantee that everyone who bought their chip will get 5 GHz at average....it's sad but we must accept.
> 
> but hey it's up to you, because it's your money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking is a bonus, not a "stock" clocks (I'm sure you know what I meant)


Yeah I will stick with this CPU. I can't complain as it is much less problematic than the AMD CPU and Mobo I had, not to mention a lot faster!

Thanks for the help anyway, got 4.6ghz core and cache


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D33G33*
> 
> *So XTU is giving a lower score because of a higher voltage, well I don't really care about that.* What I want to know is performance numbers, if I'm going for HP, I don't really want to be scored less because of how much fuel I'm using...


*it's up to you*....also what is HP stands for?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Yeah I will stick with this CPU. I can't complain as it is much less problematic than the AMD CPU and Mobo I had, not to mention a lot faster!
> 
> Thanks for the help anyway, *got 4.6ghz core and cache*


*1:1*? wow...very good indeed.


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D33G33*
> 
> So XTU is giving a lower score because of a higher voltage, well I don't really care about that. What I want to know is performance numbers, if I'm going for HP, I don't really want to be scored less because of how much fuel I'm using...


Not exactly I mean he gave you the jest of it but xtu score you on the efficiency part to. A fine tuned system at lower clocks would score higher there is a lot more to benching for high numbers then just throwing voltage at stuff and increasing clocks. It's finding the sweet spot for your ram and cpu where everything is at its peak performance. Usually those benchs will help you translate better system performance all around if your trying to max your score at everyday running speeds will translate into a finely tuned more efficient rig. If your just going for higher numbers to throw on hwbot etc you still have to worry about efficiency it's just a little harder. What I am saying in a nutshell is tune tune and tune so more I have spent 3 hrs fine tuning to make one pass at a bench but putting in that time to tune will take you to the next level anyone can overclock and go only a handful put in the time to max out there performance with what they got and when it's done correctly will beat out those who can overclock higher with no tuning with the set voltage clocks and then stress test and they think they are good to go.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Right, I'm pretty novice at overclocking Intel CPUs as I used to have an AMD FX. So what I would like to know is, how should I begin overclocking? I know the basic turn up the multiplier and CPU Vcore but there are a lot more settings on an Intel bios that I am not familiar with.
> 
> Can anyone help me begin overclocking my Intel CPU?


Well, read the Haswell overclock guide. Basically though you want to get things down to one variable by setting everything else to known stable values. In particular, keep input voltage at 0.8 above vid, set ring multiplier to stock, and ring voltage a bit above stock. Ran sounds be stock, thermal protection on, eist and cstates on. Then change your vid to fixed and bump it as your sole variable while raising core multiplier one by one.

Once you have a core you are happy with, then raise the uncore. This doesn't need that much precision since it is a very small effect compared to core. I have read that uncore 3-4 multipliers below core is the most common max stable level, but I can't get it that high myself.

Then bump ram. These last two steps might require a slight bump to vid but if you have to drop vcore even one multiplier, it's not worth it.

Finally lower input voltage. Delta+0.8 is the super safe value but most numbers I have seen are like vid*1.5 as the stable value.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Not exactly I mean he gave you the jest of it but xtu score you on the efficiency part to. A fine tuned system at lower clocks would score higher there is a lot more to benching for high numbers then just throwing voltage at stuff and increasing clocks. It's finding the sweet spot for your ram and cpu where everything is at its peak performance. Usually those benchs will help you translate better system performance all around if your trying to max your score at everyday running speeds will translate into a finely tuned more efficient rig. If your just going for higher numbers to throw on hwbot etc you still have to worry about efficiency it's just a little harder. What I am saying in a nutshell is tune tune and tune so more I have spent 3 hrs fine tuning to make one pass at a bench but putting in that time to tune will take you to the next level anyone can overclock and go only a handful put in the time to max out there performance with what they got and when it's done correctly will beat out those who can overclock higher with no tuning with the set voltage clocks and then stress test and they think they are good to go.


"Benchmark number is not a number, it's a parameter"


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> "Benchmark number is not a number, it's a parameter"


Oh OK so let me rephrase it for you since I made it simpler for everyone to understand. The number at the end of the benchmark is a score that was based on a number of parameters and fine tuning those parameters will increase the final score that you are given by the said benchmark at the end of the bench running those parameters. When you make stupid comments not everyone may have the knowledge of me or you or kingpin but I try to make things as simple as I can so everyone can understand them.


----------



## Saarri6

Hello, Im beginning OC'ing with my new intel i5-4690K, and I haven't installed windows yet, but the mobo bios (updated to latest already) is telling me that my core coltage is 1.040v, so does that mean that I have a good chip because the stock V is so low, meanin I can push it further later when OC'ing and increasin Vcore? And I have a CPU temp of 25'C in the bios, I have read that a Noctua NH-D15 should idle at around 5'C, or can someone light the situation for me? And sorry if I am posting this in a wrong thread but i felt that I could get the best answer here


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saarri6*
> 
> Hello, Im beginning OC'ing with my new intel i5-4690K, and I haven't installed windows yet, but the mobo bios (updated to latest already) is telling me that my core coltage is 1.040v, so does that mean that I have a good chip because the stock V is so low, meanin I can push it further later when OC'ing and increasin Vcore? And I have a CPU temp of 25'C in the bios, I have read that a Noctua NH-D15 should idle at around 5'C, or can someone light the situation for me? And sorry if I am posting this in a wrong thread but i felt that I could get the best answer here


that voltage is misleading. Different mobos are different.

You need to get inside windows and put a load on the cpu and see what the voltage is to determine the actual vcore.


----------



## Saarri6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> that voltage is misleading. Different mobos are different.
> 
> You need to get inside windows and put a load on the cpu and see what the voltage is to determine the actual vcore.


Oh, well thanks I'll see to that


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> BCC Code 124 is not enough Vcore right?


Normally, yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> so what is the best settings for the stability test? large FFT, small or Custom? 100C is unacceptable though. Thinking to replace the fans that come with my cooler to something better.


A lot of people use custom with 1344K FFT size, it seems to be very good at finding core instability without causing crazy high temps like small FFT does.


----------



## Sharchaster

Been running prime 27.9 (the first time for one hour, but i was too stupid to not take the screenshot, though) so run a quick test, and here you go




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> A lot of people use custom with 1344K FFT size, it seems to be very good at finding core instability without causing crazy high temps like small FFT does.


tell me the settings, though


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Been running prime 27.9 (the first time for one hour, but i was too stupid to not take the screenshot, though) so run a quick test, and here you go
> 
> 
> 
> tell me the settings, though


Can you tell me what is the stock vcore @4400 ?


----------



## Oikopedofagos

Hello
I have my 4790k oced to 4.8Ghz using 1.275v with a cache of 4.3Ghz using 1.2v, everything else is default voltage.
Im using a costum waterloop and while using x264, realbench, hyperpi,xtu my temps are around 70
using prime 28.5 reaches 100C instantly.
When I game my temps are around 50C.
I also have big differences between core temps, with 1 and 4 running about 10C below the other two.
I am satisfied with my oc since 4.9 required 1.35V which is +.075 from what I use for 4.8.
Should I consider deliding?
Are my temps too high for the settings and cooling I use?


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Can you tell me what is the stock vcore @4400 ?


I only remember the stock @4.0 GHz though. It's 1.056 volt
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oikopedofagos*
> 
> Hello
> I have my 4790k oced to 4.8Ghz using 1.275v with a cache of 4.3Ghz using 1.2v, everything else is default voltage.
> Im using a costum waterloop and while using x264, realbench, hyperpi,xtu my temps are around 70
> using prime 28.5 reaches 100C instantly.
> When I game my temps are around 50C.
> I also have big differences between core temps, with 1 and 4 running about 10C below the other two.
> I am satisfied with my oc since 4.9 required 1.35V which is +.075 from what I use for 4.8.
> Should I consider deliding?
> Are my temps too high for the settings and cooling I use?


custom waterloop and you still reach 100C? maybe delid is worth for you...(and if you don't care about the warranty)....

good chip, btw


----------



## D33G33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Not exactly I mean he gave you the jest of it but xtu score you on the efficiency part to. A fine tuned system at lower clocks would score higher there is a lot more to benching for high numbers then just throwing voltage at stuff and increasing clocks. It's finding the sweet spot for your ram and cpu where everything is at its peak performance.


Thanks for the reply, and I apologize for what may have seemed like an abrasive response like "i don't care what voltage i'm using I just want big numbers" is not how I wanted to come across.

I absolutely want to dial this thing in to be as good as it can be, I think I was quite lucky with this chip considering its performance already and my ham fisted OC attempt. The CPU seems to have the ability, just that I do not.

With time I'll go through the guide and hopefully dial something in to be as good as it can be.


----------



## emsj86

Now that my house is a cool 68 (I set my heat for 68 I like it a bit colder) my temps dropped big time. Ran ibt for 50 runs never reaching past 70 on the hottest core. 4.8 at 1.29v i7 4790k


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> If I can run @ 5 GHz, I will....but unfortunately I'm not....but I will do 4.8 GHz @1600 freq tomorrow for a comparison....
> Yeah you can replace it If you want...but for me If I buy one, then I get one....as long as the chip is working, I will not replace it....it's unfair (for me) to replace the chip just because you don't get the "best" results from your chip (in this case is higher overclocking)...because Intel never guarantee that everyone who bought their chip will get 5 GHz at average....it's sad but we must accept.


I'm the same as you. My 3770K really was not a good chip. I stuck with it and eventually upgraded the CPU and mobo.









Some people don't care, they just want a good chip no matter what.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> custom waterloop and you still reach 100C? maybe delid is worth for you...(and if you don't care about the warranty)....
> 
> good chip, btw


I'm not sure he needs to delid... Maybe just try OCCT or a different stress test. Prime95 28.5 always shoots temps right up. I hit around 80-85 using oCCT but P95 will cause it to throttle immediately once it hits small FFTs.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> tell me the settings, though


Just set 1344 for both min and max. Time to run each FFT won't matter (since they are all the same), and memory is up to you but more should be more stressful.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm the same as you. My 3770K really was not a good chip. I stuck with it and eventually upgraded the CPU and mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Some people don't care, they just want a good chip no matter what*.


Agreed...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I'm not sure he needs to delid... Maybe just try OCCT or a different stress test. Prime95 28.5 always shoots temps right up. I hit around 80-85 using oCCT but P95 will cause it to throttle immediately once it hits small FFTs.


Delid or I recommend to use prime 27.9...instead
The problem is he use the water cooling loop which I think will significantly cool the cpu compared to an air cooler or AIO.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Just set 1344 for both min and max. Time to run each FFT won't matter (since they are all the same), and memory is up to you but more should be more stressful.


This settings is only for prime 28.5 right?


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Delid or I recommend to use prime 27.9...instead
> The problem is he use the water cooling loop which I think will significantly cool the cpu compared to an air cooler or AIO.
> This settings is only for prime 28.5 right?


Nope, custom water can only do so much when the restriction in heat movement is in the CPU package itself. I am on custom water and see the exact same things. You will see slightly better temperatures, but only slightly, since it's mainly due to thermal impedance inside the chip.

But the setting is for prime 28.5 and 27.9. They both cook these chips once they hit small FFTs.

I don't think a delid is worthwhile if you can fix the temps using a different stress-testing program. Especially since you will never see those temps in day-to-day stuff.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> This settings is only for prime 28.5 right?


They work for any of them.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Nope, custom water can only do so much when the restriction in heat movement is in the CPU package itself. I am on custom water and see the exact same things. You will see slightly better temperatures, but only slightly, since it's mainly due to thermal impedance inside the chip.
> 
> But the setting is for prime 28.5 and 27.9. They both cook these chips once they hit small FFTs.
> 
> I don't think a delid is worthwhile if you can fix the temps using a different stress-testing program. Especially since you will never see those temps in day-to-day stuff.


If he can fix the temps by using another stress test, then don't delid....as simple as that....want to use prime95 and small FFT as a main concern stress test then you know what you must do.

Even you use custom settings, you will see a big jump of temps in a few of test. (usually a smaller K)...


----------



## aerotracks

27.9 doesn't cook your chip, it's no hotter than the XTU benchmark. On water I ran an undelidded i7 through custom at 4800... with the H100 I used to own that wasn't possible.

The other day I brought my i5 through 3h custom on air (also 4800), there's a lot less heat without HT.

These switches from small to large FFTs are very important in stability testing as these load changes are very tough to pass and require you to have your voltages right.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> *27.9 doesn't cook your chip, it's no hotter than the XTU benchmark*. On water I ran an undelidded i7 through custom at 4800... with the H100 I used to own that wasn't possible.
> 
> The other day I brought my i5 through 3h custom on air (also 4800), there's a lot less heat without HT.
> 
> These switches from small to large FFTs are very important in stability testing as these load changes are very tough to pass and require you to have your voltages right.


It's hotter than XTU benchmark in smaller K test based on my chip....7C hotter probably....


----------



## aerotracks

RAM Settings?

That XTU bench actually runs the prime95 benchmarking routine in the background, so there shouldn't be much of a difference.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> RAM Settings?
> That XTU bench actually runs the prime95 benchmarking routine, so...


same....it's 2133 Mhz (it's on my sig)

Prime95 is definitely harder to pass compared to XTU Benchmarks...I need to lower the uncore into 42 to get stable, though. Maybe soon when I replace the fans, will research to get stable at 45 uncore....(Hopefully)

Using my stable XTU settings, made my systems got an instant BSOD when running the first test (448K)


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> That XTU bench actually runs the prime95 benchmarking routine, so...


So it must use larger tests that you would encounter in a normal Prime95 run.

And, at least for me, 27.9 will take my CPU from around 70 to above 90 when it goes from a large FFT to a small one.


----------



## Oikopedofagos

Thanks for your answers.
I can run OCCT Large set with reasonable temps around 75C.
Im not trying to find out if Im stable since even if Im not I will drop 100Mhz no big deal.
I never was a fan of prime95 long term tests since for me hyperpi always showed instabilities much faster.
Im just curious how other people manage their temps under prime95 with haswell.
I havent tried 27.9 but after 28.5 small fft instant 100 i think I will pass


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> And, at least for me, 27.9 will take my CPU from around 70 to above 90 when it goes from a large FFT to a small one.


The temperature difference between large and small FFT depends on mem speed and timings. Compared to a low clock XMP profile, a fast and efficient memory setting will raise your temperature in large FFT significantly, while it doesn't make much of an impact in small.

28.5 is bad. I wouldn't stress with FMA3, there's no game or whatever that actually uses it.. so why bother with the additional heat and VCore.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oikopedofagos*
> 
> Thanks for your answers.
> I can run OCCT Large set with reasonable temps around 75C.
> Im not trying to find out if Im stable since even if Im not I will drop 100Mhz no big deal.
> I never was a fan of prime95 long term tests since for me hyperpi always showed instabilities much faster.
> Im just curious how other people manage their temps under prime95 with haswell.
> I havent tried 27.9 but after 28.5 small fft instant 100 i think I will pass


There are two ways people manage their P95 temps, basically:
1: Don't run small FFTs
2: Delid

Those are basically the two options, other than reducing the overclock, of course, but that's not fun!


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oikopedofagos*
> 
> Thanks for your answers.
> I can run OCCT Large set with reasonable temps around 75C.
> Im not trying to find out if Im stable since even if Im not I will drop 100Mhz no big deal.
> I never was a fan of prime95 long term tests since for me hyperpi always showed instabilities much faster.
> Im just curious how other people manage their temps under prime95 with haswell.
> I havent tried 27.9 but after 28.5 small fft instant 100 i think I will pass


OCCT cpu large 64 bit is prime 95 logic similar to 27.9, just without small ffts. I need same vcore to run prime 27.9 blend (including small ffts) as I do to run OCCT large 64 bit. So without delidding, one easy way is just use OCCT cpu large 64 bit as you did.

You could also run prime 27.9 blend 64 bit (only change the 8k to 4096k default run to custom 128k to 4096K). That would likely be same as OCCT cpu large 64 bit.

Either of those should get you to same stability without high temps. The vast majority of my prime crashes on unstable settings are on large ffts anyways.

It is like DirektEffekt said, avoid small or delid with higher OC's.


----------



## firefoxx04

4790K - 4.6ghz

x46 cpu mult
x40 cache mult
1.215v
Asrock Extreme 6 z96
Gskill XMP (2) 4GB 1866mhz 9-10-9-28 2T

30 passes of IBT
2 hours Prime 95 blend (pre 28.5 version)
10 hours x264 v2 passed
[email protected] WU 6096 passed (10 hours or so)

I think I got lucky with a vcore less than 1.25v. I can pass everything but [email protected] at 1.2v. Folding would crash after an hour or so until I brought the voltage up to 1.215. It sits at about 1.23v during folding. I plan on doing the 48 hour foldathon to further verify my stability. Fingers crossed









Temps are great but its cool in this room. The best part is that all power saving C states are enabled. CPU clock and voltage drop super low during idle.


----------



## DirektEffekt

OK, I've been fiddling a bit with some different configurations; which would you choose out of these?

4.8GHz @ 1.328v - OCCT stable - Max temps, excluding small spikes, around 85c.
4.6GHz @ 1.200v - P95 28.5 and LinX stable, max temps around 85c also, OCCT temps peak around 70c.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> OK, I've been fiddling a bit with some different configurations; which would you choose out of these?
> 
> 4.8GHz @ 1.328v - OCCT stable - Max temps, excluding small spikes, around 85c.
> 4.6GHz @ 1.200v - P95 28.5 and LinX stable, max temps around 85c also, OCCT temps peak around 70c.


No.2 @4.6 GHz


----------



## Sharchaster

Prime 95 test 27.9 test

Before test


After test


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> OK, I've been fiddling a bit with some different configurations; which would you choose out of these?
> 
> 4.8GHz @ 1.328v - OCCT stable - Max temps, excluding small spikes, around 85c.
> 4.6GHz @ 1.200v - P95 28.5 and LinX stable, max temps around 85c also, OCCT temps peak around 70c.


85C seems too high for me. But why isn't there a 4.7ghz option???


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 85C seems too high for me. But why isn't there a 4.7ghz option???


Because to me 85C is a perfectly acceptable temperature when stress testing and these two options are the two levels of stress testing at their uppermost clocks. 4.7 would be too high for p95/LinX but not necessarily the most I could push for OCCT.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> How are these temps? An hour of CS:GO with case and radiator fans @ 7-8V. 4.7 GHz @ 1.265 V


Asking again, the CPU is delidded, are these temps too high?
Got 86 in IBT Maximum (10 times), around 60-65 on Prime95 @ Custom (FFT size 1792K)


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Asking again, the CPU is delidded, are these temps too high?
> Got 86 in IBT Maximum (10 times), around 60-65 on Prime95 @ Custom (FFT size 1792K)


I would say those are pretty good temps, especially with a low fan speed. I am not delided and I would get nowhere near those temperatures at that voltage.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Asking again, the CPU is delidded, are these temps too high?
> Got 86 in IBT Maximum (10 times), around 60-65 on Prime95 @ Custom (FFT size 1792K)


No, those temps are not too high. Why are you (1) running IBT, or (2) concerned about temps that aren't even near to the tcase value?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> No, those temps are not too high. Why are you (1) running IBT, or (2) concerned about temps that aren't even near to the tcase value?


Because I'm still trying to figure out whether delidding has actually lowered my temps. I did the mistake of not checking them during different stress conditions BEFORE delidding, and now I feel like the whole process has brought no improvement in my CPU temps.








For example, setting 4.8 GHz and 1.35v Vcore will get me to 95+ in IBT and nearly 80 on other tests, which seems too high for me for a delidded processor, even though 1.35v on air is really arguable...


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Because I'm still trying to figure out whether delidding has actually lowered my temps. I did the mistake of not checking them during different stress conditions BEFORE delidding, and now I feel like the whole process has brought no improvement in my CPU temps.


Well uh...why on earth would you delid without having numbers like that?

But anyway, if you don't know, there's not much you can do about it. Your temps sound pretty good.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Well uh...why on earth would you delid without having numbers like that?
> 
> But anyway, if you don't know, there's not much you can do about it. Your temps sound pretty good.


Meh, tell me about it. I was pretty sure I saved the temps in a few screenshot but I made a big confusion and can't tell what were the temps before xD








Anyway, since I moved back to 4.7 temps are better, so I guess I'll leave it as it is and maybe change CLU next year









BTW read above, I added a statement in my previous post after you replied


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Meh, tell me about it. I was pretty sure I saved the temps in a few screenshot but I made a big confusion and can't tell what were the temps before xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, since I moved back to 4.7 temps are better, so I guess I'll leave it as it is and maybe change CLU next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW read above, I added a statement in my previous post after you replied


Are you using CLU now? Without CLU/CLP between IHS and die, you wont get great temps after delid.

I just ran IBT max with 1.35v and 4.8ghz and temps were 75C after first pass, water temps would heat up 2-3C, so if I ran full time would be 78-79C over longer run. IBT doesnt have recent linpack libraries so isnt near as hot as linx.


----------



## blurp

Obyboby : Posting this link again as it might help compare temps.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Are you using CLU now? Without CLU/CLP between IHS and die, you wont get great temps after delid.
> 
> I just ran IBT max with 1.35v and 4.8ghz and temps were 75C after first pass, water temps would heat up 2-3C, so if I ran full time would be 78-79C over longer run. IBT doesnt have recent linpack libraries so isnt near as hot as linx.


I am, I am.. CLU is already applied and I have PK-3 between the IHS and the H110. I also lapped the IHS... Now that you posted this, it looks like my temps actually are high?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blurp*
> 
> Obyboby : Posting this link again as it might help compare temps.


Thank you, will check that


----------



## Lao Tzu

Hi, iam overclocking my cpu, but have problems, at 4.4 needs 1.2v (72°C), at 4.6 with 1.325v at 1:30 min with Aida Extreme reach 92°C with a Corsair H100i, some help here thanks.


----------



## IOWA

My VID depends a lot on wich bios I use in my z97x soc force, from 1V to 1.44V (LN2 BIOS), now I'm trying to overclock some RAM, tomorrow I will post some results, normal WIN7.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lao Tzu*
> 
> Hi, iam overclocking my cpu, but have problems, at 4.4 needs 1.2v (72°C), at 4.6 with 1.325v at 1:30 min with Aida Extreme reach 92°C with a Corsair H100i, some help here thanks.


Did you thicked the FPU Stress test?


----------



## Sharchaster

Re-run Prime 95 27.9 version for one hour, 1344K on min and max....as a lot of people was doing that before...to find a stability without too much increase on temps.



To make sure it's 64 bit


----------



## aerotracks

Very nice! Usually 2x15min of 1344k is sufficient, saves you some time









Make sure you check the box 'in place'.


----------



## Sharchaster

Yeah I check that, but what are the difference between if I check it or not?


----------



## aerotracks

It's more stressful on your cpu


----------



## Silicon Lottery

For all the #BatchBelievers out there, here are the worst and best performing 4790K batches we have seen so far, on average.

Best:
*X438*XXXX
*L418*XXXX
*L436*XXXX

Worst:
*L422*XXXX
*X436*XXXX
*L415*XXXX


----------



## electro2u

How's the 5.0ghz waiting list coming? =P


----------



## aerotracks

the only L422 I had did pretty well though
Bild "4800_1251_1344_2xjere.png" anzeigen.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> How's the 5.0ghz waiting list coming? =P


A week or two hopefully.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> the only L422 I had did pretty well though
> Bild "4800_1251_1344_2xjere.png" anzeigen.


I know, batch numbers don't really mean anything in the long run. I wouldn't be surprised to find a 5.0 from one of the worst batches. Someone requested I post them though, so here they are.


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Did you thicked the FPU Stress test?


Hi Sharchaster, its thicked CPU, FPU, cache and system memory.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lao Tzu*
> 
> Hi Sharchaster, its thicked CPU, FPU, cache and system memory.


Try to not thick the fpu stress test and see how it performs


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Try to not thick the fpu stress test and see how it performs


4.6 at 1.325v without FPU (86-85-86-77) Last core with 9 degrees less, that why?


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> For all the #BatchBelievers out there, here are the worst and best performing 4790K batches we have seen so far, on average.
> 
> Best:
> *X438*XXXX
> *L418*XXXX
> *L436*XXXX
> 
> Worst:
> *L422*XXXX
> *X436*XXXX
> *L415*XXXX


Mine is batch L436C878, and mine hit a wall at 4.6GHz. I don't think the batch affects it nowadays.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> For all the #BatchBelievers out there, here are the worst and best performing 4790K batches we have seen so far, on average.
> 
> Best:
> *X438*XXXX
> *L418*XXXX
> *L436*XXXX
> 
> Worst:
> *L422*XXXX
> *X436*XXXX
> *L415*XXXX


l418 for me, does 5.0 on a H100i with low volts in cinebench and xtu, boots to 5.3 with h100i.

does 5.7+ on DICE under load, boots to 6.0

but then again i dont really believe in batches being the end all be all of indicated performance, my 5960x got one of the supposed bad batches and it does 4.8 24/7 on water, havent sub zeroed it yet.


----------



## aerotracks

My Vietnam i7 is running in thermal issues already at 5.4 on dice. It's too hot of a chip.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> but then again i dont really believe in batches












Silicon Lottery doesn't either. He posted because somebody asked him to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I know, batch numbers don't really mean anything in the long run. I wouldn't be surprised to find a 5.0 from one of the worst batches. Someone requested I post them though, so here they are.


----------



## stickg1

Just got a 4690K in the mail today. Just going for a basic 4.4GHz, started the voltage at 1.25v, stable but hot. I keep lowering and testing, I'm all the way down to 1.190v, whats the typical voltage needed for 4.4GHz on these chips? I want to know if I'm already in the ball park or if I should be testing more like 1.100v


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Just got a 4690K in the mail today. Just going for a basic 4.4GHz, started the voltage at 1.25v, stable but hot. I keep lowering and testing, I'm all the way down to 1.190v, whats the typical voltage needed for 4.4GHz on these chips? I want to know if I'm already in the ball park or if I should be testing more like 1.100v


I had 4.5 ghz on 1.21v. 4.4 was stable on 1.2 but probably much less. My theory is that as 4.4 is the stock max setting of the 4790k, both dc chips will hit it without much trouble.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Just got a 4690K in the mail today. Just going for a basic 4.4GHz, started the voltage at 1.25v, stable but hot. I keep lowering and testing, I'm all the way down to 1.190v, whats the typical voltage needed for 4.4GHz on these chips? I want to know if I'm already in the ball park or if I should be testing more like 1.100v


typical ? Well every single cpu is different. Something like 4.8ghz at 1.2v is considered a really good cpu.


----------



## stickg1

I understand that every chip is different, just figured since this thread is 422 pages @ 30ppp that someone might have a general opinion on what seems to be average for that range. Thanks for trying to help though.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> My Vietnam i7 is running in thermal issues already at 5.4 on dice. It's too hot of a chip.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> but then again i dont really believe in batches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silicon Lottery doesn't either. He posted because somebody asked him to.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I know, batch numbers don't really mean anything in the long run. I wouldn't be surprised to find a 5.0 from one of the worst batches. Someone requested I post them though, so here they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Maybe need the cold of Ln2







i am debating my next quad core bench.. try another 4790K (Vietnam batch) or 4770K.. decisions decisions


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I understand that every chip is different, just figured since this thread is 422 pages @ 30ppp that someone might have a general opinion on what seems to be average for that range. Thanks for trying to help though.


4.4 should come in pretty low on DC. IF you get 4.4ghz at 1.1v that would be pretty good imo. See what your stock vcore is under load and the try it at that voltage.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Maybe need the cold of Ln2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am debating my next quad core bench.. try another 4790K (Vietnam batch) or 4770K.. decisions decisions


...just put this together (Xmas present, as if I needed more CPUs / mobos, but at least it's not a neck tie...) ...don't have a feel for 4790K yet, and it's just out of the box, but I think it might do well frozen...

Batch# is L421C111 / Malaysia ...here's a CPUz on water (all threads, 4 RAM sticks)


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Maybe need the cold of Ln2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am debating my next quad core bench.. try another 4790K (Vietnam batch) or 4770K.. decisions decisions


What's the deal with Vietnam 4790Ks.?

Do they scale well sub-zero.?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Maybe need the cold of Ln2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am debating my next quad core bench.. try another 4790K (Vietnam batch) or 4770K.. decisions decisions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the deal with Vietnam 4790Ks.?
> 
> Do they scale well sub-zero.?
Click to expand...

that i dont know about scaling with Ln2 with later DC chips... i see some nice Vietnam chips here plus i am sure there are some average ones so in a nutshell i am not sure which to pick...


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> that i dont know about scaling with Ln2 with later DC chips... i see some nice Vietnam chips here plus i am sure there are some average ones so in a nutshell i am not sure which to pick...


The Vietnam chips are really good on ambient.
Almost all do 5G on ambient.

But only one has been publicly tested on ln2 & it had okay scaling.
So maybe the pros know something more.

@Joa3d43 That is a good batch for sub-zero as far as previous records indicate.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> that i dont know about scaling with Ln2 with later DC chips... i see some nice Vietnam chips here plus i am sure there are some average ones so in a nutshell i am not sure which to pick...
> 
> 
> 
> The Vietnam chips are really good on ambient.
> Almost all do 5G on ambient.
> 
> But only one has been publicly tested on ln2 & it had okay scaling.
> So maybe the pros know something more.
> 
> @Joa3d43 That is a good batch for sub-zero as far as previous records indicate.
Click to expand...

Could try both and see but tempted to try some 4770K's









The search is on for a decent quad before an octo to make a start into 3D benching.. 99.9% of my HWbot total points come from 2D and 100% of my League points so i think it is time to move into subzero 3D benching.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Could try both and see but tempted to try some 4770K's


As far as I know the newer batches of 4770Ks are crap. You'll have to hunt for older tried & tested batches to get a decent chip.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Could try both and see but tempted to try some 4770K's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know the newer batches of 4770Ks are crap. You'll have to hunt for older tried & tested batches to get a decent chip.
Click to expand...

Yes i have heard that as well.
yup that is actually the plan, hit my friends up as well


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> @Joa3d43 That is a good batch for sub-zero as far as previous records indicate.


tx







that would be great; trying it on a phase first, then pot. The phase is pretty solid (as far as that goes w/ X99) and has handled 8c Haswell-E to 4.9g, so this 4c Haswell might do well.


----------



## electro2u

@aerotracksAre you still doing that thing where we run full c-states with manual vcore? Raja swears it's an exploit and shouldn't be done. He won't put it in plain English WHY, but something about the board needing time to correctly set vcore under load, IDK. One thing I've noticed is that I periodically get a message from XTU upon opening it, that the "system is may be unstable because it unexpectedly closed"?? Then it opens and benches normally. Now testing manual vcore with no c-states enabled. I always have speedstep off as well, perhaps that setting might be involved as well.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> As far as I know the newer batches of 4770Ks are crap. You'll have to hunt for older tried & tested batches to get a decent chip.


Probably because all the good dies are going into 4790Ks.


----------



## aerotracks

No idea what this guy is talking about. Back to things that make sense, did some XTU benching. I couldn't get my water cold enough for 5.0, so I put in my G.Skill Pi for a change and tried to beat my own 5GHz XTU score at 4.9GHz while also stabilizing 4800 uncore. 1303 marks at 4.9 vs. my previous 1307 at 5.0, efficiency looking pretty good









http://abload.de/image.php?img=xtu1303m0qsd4.png


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> No idea what this guy is talking about. Back to things that make sense, did some XTU benching. I couldn't get my water cold enough for 5.0, so I put in my G.Skill Pi for a change and tried to beat my own 5GHz XTU score at 4.9GHz while also stabilizing 4800 uncore. 1303 marks at 4.9 vs. my previous 1307 at 5.0, efficiency looking pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=xtu1303m0qsd4.png


Nice


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Nice


Thanks stubass









Yes I should freeze both my i7 (the malay from that screenshot never was on cold), but there's too many things in the way before getting there. I need to start 3d benching.. lots of 3d benching









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> One thing I've noticed is that I periodically get a message from XTU upon opening it, that the "system is may be unstable because it unexpectedly closed"??


Never payed attention to that, maybe a software bug?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks stubass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I should freeze both my i7 (the malay from that screenshot was never on cold), but there's too many things in the way before getting there. I need to start *3d benching.. lots of 3d benching*
Click to expand...

yes you should









3D me too, going to try an old 8800GTX with G-power modded first and legacy benchmarks but need to find a nice chip to complement it


----------



## aerotracks

Should be fun with G-Power, no more dealing with crappy on-card VRM


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Should be fun with G-Power, no more dealing with crappy on-card VRM


yup, as long as i dont mess it up lol, thats why trying on an old 8800GTX first









I still need to find a used GPU pot but this F1 Dark came today so no more wrestling with temp control like on a fast pot that is my Venom on CB/CBB chips like these.














Unless i just go a buy a Tek9 fat new but want to save $$ for HW


----------



## Screetch82

Hi

i would like you help with OC and get my 4790k stable. I have been playing with all the settings after it ran somewhat stable the last few months on 4.7. Due to other issues i reset everything to stock and now I cant get back to 4.7 or 4.8.

The Pc boots up with 4.8 fine and AIDA stress test and other run fine.. however any prime95 test instantly cause a shutdown. I ll take screenshots of the bios settings.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screetch82*
> 
> Hi
> 
> i would like you help with OC and get my 4790k stable. I have been playing with all the settings after it ran somewhat stable the last few months on 4.7. Due to other issues i reset everything to stock and now I cant get back to 4.7 or 4.8.
> 
> The Pc boots up with 4.8 fine and AIDA stress test and other run fine.. however any prime95 test instantly cause a shutdown. I ll take screenshots of the bios settings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


gotta love that gigabyte HD bios. what board is that?


----------



## Screetch82

Gigabyte z97 uhd5

Any advise?


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lao Tzu*
> 
> 4.6 at 1.325v without FPU (86-85-86-77) Last core with 9 degrees less, that why?


maybe try to remounting the screws on the cooler itself....or replace the fans....now I found some stability heat issues on my systems, though. gonna replace the fans soon.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Never payed attention to that, maybe a software bug?


Aye I think so. Was curious if other people are seeing that message about XTU closing unexpectedly.
I pulled a pair of 8GB sticks that can do 1T out of my R4BE build and swapped em into my 4790k rig. Hitting previous top score from 4.9Ghz with 4.8 now. This whole time I thought I've been getting instability because of that message.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screetch82*
> 
> Hi
> 
> i would like you help with OC and get my 4790k stable. I have been playing with all the settings after it ran somewhat stable the last few months on 4.7. Due to other issues i reset everything to stock and now I cant get back to 4.7 or 4.8.
> 
> The Pc boots up with 4.8 fine and AIDA stress test and other run fine.. however any prime95 test instantly cause a shutdown. I ll take screenshots of the bios settings.


A few questions, which version of Prime95?
And which test?

If you are running P95 28.5 and/or small FFTs you may find that, under those circumstances, your CPU is drawing considerably more, probably 30-40% more power. This could be causing temp issues and, on some boards, could be tripping over-power protection. SOmeone more familiar with the Gigabyte boards may be able to chime in on how to bypass that one.

Also, are you dellidded? At that voltage you would want to be if you are going to be running Prime in any smaller FFTs.

EDIT: And what temps do you see in AIDA64?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> A few questions, which version of Prime95?
> And which test?
> 
> If you are running P95 28.5 and/or small FFTs you may find that, under those circumstances, your CPU is drawing considerably more, probably 30-40% more power. This could be causing temp issues and, on some boards, could be tripping over-power protection. SOmeone more familiar with the Gigabyte boards may be able to chime in on how to bypass that one.
> 
> Also, are you dellidded? At that voltage you would want to be if you are going to be running Prime in any smaller FFTs.
> 
> EDIT: And what temps do you see in AIDA64?


I have my rig plugged into a watt meter that sits on my desk and from running tests on both 27 & 28 they are both pulling the same amount of power out of the wall when the same test is run on each one.

At idle I'm pulling 169 watts in small fft it jumps to 196 and in blend to 200

If that's what you mean...


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I have my rig plugged into a watt meter that sits on my desk and from running tests on both 27 & 28 they are both pulling the same amount of power out of the wall when the same test is run on each one.
> 
> At idle I'm pulling 169 watts in small fft it jumps to 196 and in blend to 200
> 
> If that's what you mean...


Have you tried small FFTs? 28 uses notably more power for me.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Have you tried small FFTs? 28 uses notably more power for me.


Yes it pulls the same as 27.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Yes it pulls the same as 27.


Ahhh, you don't have AVX on your pentium. You wouldn't see a difference without it.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Ahhh, you don't have AVX on your pentium. You wouldn't see a difference without it.


My 4790K comes in today..


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> My 4790K comes in today..


There will definitely be a difference with that!

Also, I have finalised my 4.6GHz Prime95 28.5 stable overclock:

That's with 1.212v Core and 4.0GHz cache at around 1.19v. I'd need extra volts for the cache to run faster and I think it will just stay where it is.

Also, any tips for getting faster memory clocks on these? I've got my 1866 sticks to 2200MHz stable, but I can't get it to even boot at 2400, it just boot loops and I have to hit the reset button. I've tried up to 1.7v, even though 2200MHz is fine at 1.55v.


----------



## By-Tor

Once I'm running on my 4790K I'll run each one and post the wattage pull of each.


----------



## stickg1

I'm pretty impressed with my ASRock Z87M-OC Formula. This 4690K is doing well too, I'm down to 1.18v for 4.4GHz, still trying to get that voltage down because the cores get a little warm during IBT testing. Hottest core in the low 80C range. Cooler is a Silverstone NT-06.


----------



## Screetch82

I used 27.x and 28.5 starting with the small fft. I guess that isn't the best stability test to start with? On aida I get 50 to 60 on 4.6 and about 60 to 70 on 4.8

Anyone here to give some advise on my settings? I am not sure what I should set the cpu ring core to.
I planned to set 4.8 clock and now start lowering cpu voltage from 1.3x until it becomes unstable. Vein can stay at 1.9 to 2volts right.. But what about ring voltage? I also see some people have set ring clock to 4ghz and other need to be 400mhz below cpu clock which would be 4.4ghz.

Please give some guidance.


----------



## aerotracks

Starting with small is useless. 28.5 is not good when pushing for higher clocks. I always start with 30mins of 1344k.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screetch82*
> 
> I used 27.x and 28.5 starting with the small fft. I guess that isn't the best stability test to start with? On aida I get 50 to 60 on 4.6 and about 60 to 70 on 4.8
> 
> Anyone here to give some advise on my settings? I am not sure what I should set the cpu ring core to.
> I planned to set 4.8 clock and now start lowering cpu voltage from 1.3x until it becomes unstable. Vein can stay at 1.9 to 2volts right.. But what about ring voltage? I also see some people have set ring clock to 4ghz and other need to be 400mhz below cpu clock which would be 4.4ghz.
> 
> Please give some guidance.


Prime95 is definitely one of the best (not too best) stress test right now....a lot of people in here was using 27.9 version....if your temps is 70C after small fft test, I think your cpu have a really good potential....you will not worry about temps like a lot of people on here (example is myself)....

Prime95, OCCT 4.4.1, XTU Benchmarks, X264, AIDA are the most popular stress test right now....you can choose one of them, or you can try each one....


----------



## Sharchaster

try to bench with Linpack OCCT 4.4.1....the temps is not good...sigh....


----------



## Screetch82

Ok will use prime with 1344 as prime fails but will look at the others too. What about my question on the voltage? Any other bios settings I need to tweak?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Aye I think so. Was curious if other people are seeing that message about XTU closing unexpectedly.
> I pulled a pair of 8GB sticks that can do 1T out of my R4BE build and swapped em into my 4790k rig. Hitting previous top score from 4.9Ghz with 4.8 now. This whole time I thought I've been getting instability because of that message.


I get that message any time I close the darn thing.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screetch82*
> 
> Ok will use prime with 1344 as prime fails but will look at the others too. What about my question on the voltage? Any other bios settings I need to tweak?


Your settings for 4.8 GHz is pretty good I think...but your Input Voltage is pretty high, try to lower into 1.90 volt and see what happens...if it's unstable, then raise step by step (like 1.91, 1.92 etc) until you find the exact voltage you need.

3 main parameters on DC, Core Voltage, Uncore Voltage and Input Voltage...


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screetch82*
> 
> Hi
> 
> i would like you help with OC and get my 4790k stable. I have been playing with all the settings after it ran somewhat stable the last few months on 4.7. Due to other issues i reset everything to stock and now I cant get back to 4.7 or 4.8.
> 
> The Pc boots up with 4.8 fine and AIDA stress test and other run fine.. however any prime95 test instantly cause a shutdown. I ll take screenshots of the bios settings.


Prime 95 28.5 doesn't like the haswell microarchitecture much. When I run it I get almost instant thermal throttling. Try XTU or maybe SuperPI Edit: Someone beat me to it.


----------



## stickg1

This is where I'm at now with the 4690K. 4.4GHz @ 1.137v



So I just downloaded and tested with Intel's XTU, and it was still stable, but max core temp was 60C instead of 75C like IBT. Heck if I'm at 60C instead of lowering the voltage on 4.4GHz I'll go for more like 4.6GHz


----------



## Sharchaster

found heat stability problems when running 2133 MHz RAM frequencies, so I lower the memory frequencies...gonna back into 2133 MHz once I get a better temps...I also lowering the uncore freq and uncore voltage to get better efficiency....

*with in place FFT thicked*....

==============================================================================

also what is speedstep? I found it causes instability in most cases (I knew from other people in here)....the reason I ask this is because I (finally) found the settings was still enabled instead of disabled on my BIOS.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> found heat stability problems when running 2133 MHz RAM frequencies, so I lower the memory frequencies...gonna back into 2133 MHz once I get a better temps...also with uncore freq and uncore voltage to get a better efficiency....
> 
> ==============================================================================
> 
> also what is speedstep? I found it causes instability in most cases (I knew from other people in here)....the reason I ask this is because I (finally) found the settings was still enabled instead of disabled on my BIOS.


Careful with changing memory settings, you will need to change your input voltage sometimes. I always enable Speedstep


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Careful with changing memory settings, you will need to change your input voltage sometimes. I always enable Speedstep


Fortunately, it doesn't change too much







....also prime95 seems doesn't like too much input voltage....the more input I add, I got an instant BSOD. lol


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> also prime95 seems doesn't like too much input voltage....the more input I add, I got an instant BSOD. lol


Important lesson in DC overclocking that many don't understand


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Important lesson in DC overclocking that many don't understand


yeah, I think the lessons is very good indeed for make your first step....but experience from people to people are different, even different motherboard can cause a different problems and stability...the robust VRM is really important....especially if you bench 12 hours / day, lol....because if your VRM got overheat, then you will see a fast shutdown during benching, lol....


----------



## Kaisei

Got my 4790k recently. It's sitting on a Hero VI. Not sure if I should oc now or try and RMA my Hero VII and oc after that.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaisei*
> 
> Got my 4790k recently. It's sitting on a Hero VI. Not sure if I should oc now or try and RMA my Hero VII and oc after that.


what's happened to your mobo?


----------



## Kaisei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> what's happened to your mobo?


Bad storage by me. Bent pins. Then bad attempt at fixing. I'll probably have to pay ASUS to fix it, I'm hoping it won't be too expensive.


----------



## Screetch82

i made a little bit of progress

4.7 Ghz with uncore ratio of 40, Vrin 1.9, Vcore 1.3, Ring voltage 1.205
--> passed the XTU stress test and achieved 1137 points with temps of 65 degrees celcius

4.8 Ghz with uncore 44, Vrin 1.93, vcore 1,35, ring voltage 1.25
--> passed the XTU stress test with temps of 70 degrees celcius --> but fails at the end of the XTU bench

again all stable using AIDA and also the OCCT linpack test

ideas?


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screetch82*
> 
> i made a little bit of progress
> 
> 4.7 Ghz with uncore ratio of 40, Vrin 1.9, Vcore 1.3, Ring voltage 1.205
> --> passed the XTU stress test and achieved 1137 points with temps of 65 degrees celcius
> 
> *4.8 Ghz with uncore 44, Vrin 1.93, vcore 1,35, ring voltage 1.25
> --> passed the XTU stress test with temps of 70 degrees celcius -->but fails at the end of the XTU bench*
> 
> again all stable using AIDA and also the OCCT linpack test
> 
> ideas?


you only try one time? try re-run first...if still crashed, then raise the core voltage first....your temps is good for 1.35 volt vcore...OR reduce the uncore freq....


----------



## magbarn

Just picked up a 4790K Vietnamese chip from Microcenter along with a Maximus VII Hero board. I already have g.skill 2133 DDR3 to go with it. I'm debating on the cooler choice between a Corsair H105 and a Noctua NH-D15. Any recommendation between the 2 if I'm just shooting for a mild o/c of 4.7?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I have my rig plugged into a watt meter that sits on my desk and from running tests on both 27 & 28 they are both pulling the same amount of power out of the wall when the same test is run on each one.
> 
> At idle I'm pulling 169 watts in small fft it jumps to 196 and in blend to 200


170w at idle is insane. Do you have cstates disabled?


----------



## Screetch82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> you only try one time? try re-run first...if still crashed, then raise the core voltage first....your temps is good for 1.35 volt vcore...OR reduce the uncore freq....


yeah tried one time

i ran XTu successful (once) with

4.8 uncore: 40, vrin 1.95, vcore 1.37 and ring voltage 1.2

--> got a 1150 mark

since it only passed once and then failed the seccond time what do you think i should alter?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 170w at idle is insane. Do you have cstates disabled?


No no...that's the towers powr supply plugged into the meter.
my signature rig is that total wattage at idle..


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> No no...that's the towers powr supply plugged into the meter.
> my signature rig is that total wattage at idle..


My kill-a-watt puts me at 70w on idle.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> My kill-a-watt puts me at 70w on idle.


I think most of mine is the pair of 7950's. I don't think the 2 water pumps draw all that much..


----------



## Slade122

I just picked up a 4790K and Sabertooth Z97 MK2, threw in my Adata XPG V2 2400 sticks, and 2x6970's.

My initial tests for my chip clocked at the following values with stock uncore and uncore voltage:
Stock loaded up at 1.23V
47x @ 1.24V
48x @ 1.27V

It's booting and loading at 49x @1.36V currently, but unstable.

My guess is that the chip will be stable at 1.37V.

I'm afraid my Nepton 280 won't be able to try for 50x considering the voltage jump between 48x and 49x.

Then it will be time to play with uncore and RAM.


----------



## Joa3d43

...hey guys....after posting this yesterday as part of just fooling around w/ new chip...



...I'm now getting down to setting up this 4790K in earnest...have experience w/ Haswell-E / Ivy-E / Ivy etc, but this is my first Haswell. I'm happy w/ the chip and on the setup run below using Cinebench15, I had everything on auto in the Bios (Asus Max Vii Formula), other than lowered vCore to 1.156v for 4.7Ghz and vCache to 1.25v / cache 4.5g, and disabled Speedstep...

...obviously plenty of optimization room left (ie memory), but

a.) what's the max vCache on water ? Frozen ?
b.) does anyone here have a link to Raja's and / or Shamino's DC setup guide (found excerpts but am looking for the full pdf). Tx


----------



## sun100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magbarn*
> 
> Just picked up a 4790K Vietnamese chip from Microcenter along with a Maximus VII Hero board. I already have g.skill 2133 DDR3 to go with it. I'm debating on the cooler choice between a Corsair H105 and a Noctua NH-D15. Any recommendation between the 2 if I'm just shooting for a mild o/c of 4.7?


Noctua is unmatched when it comes to silence and airflow. Have a corsair, their fans are a disaster when it comes to sound, had to buy a noctua fan to replace the corsair one on my water cooling.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...hey guys....after posting this yesterday as part of just fooling around w/ new chip...
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm now getting down to setting up this 4790K in earnest...have experience w/ Haswell-E / Ivy-E / Ivy etc, but this is my first Haswell. I'm happy w/ the chip and on the setup run below using Cinebench15, I had everything on auto in the Bios (Asus Max Vii Formula), other than lowered vCore to 1.156v for 4.7Ghz and vCache to 1.25v / cache 4.5g, and disabled Speedstep...
> 
> ...obviously plenty of optimization room left (ie memory), but
> 
> a.) what's the max vCache on water ? Frozen ?
> b.) does anyone here have a link to Raja's and / or Shamino's DC setup guide (found excerpts but am looking for the full pdf). Tx


a) I'd say 1.3V on water, but some people might have other opinions. Frozen, better ask the Pros in the Sub-zero thread. That would get you the right answer.

b) I am not sure if there was a guide from Shamino about DC, this thread has the one for regular Haswell in the OP.
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=78341
The condensed one has almost all the important stuff, according to me.

Sin0822's Z97 guide is pretty good too, although I think he is a bit too loose on the Voltages,
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=104758

And maybe this one, its Haswell, but not much has changed on DC
http://rog.asus.com/242142013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## By-Tor

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM!!!

My 4790k came in today and just turned on my rig...

First thing I wanted to test was how much more wattage Prime95 28.5 over 27.9.

In small ftp 28.5 pulls 25 more watts than 27.9.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sun100*
> 
> Noctua is unmatched when it comes to silence and airflow. Have a corsair, their fans are a disaster when it comes to sound, had to buy a noctua fan to replace the corsair one on my water cooling.


I have an h80i. It sounds like a buzz saw on balanced mode and a jet engine on performance mode. So yeah the fans are crap, and if given the opportunity to buy the model without the fans that would be the right choice.

On quiet mode it is quiet though. I still get very, very good temps - almost worrisome when I compare then to temperatures others post - under normal usage and decent ones under xtu or x264. Winter certainly helps.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> a) I'd say 1.3V on water, but some people might have other opinions. Frozen, better ask the Pros in the Sub-zero thread. That would get you the right answer.
> 
> b) I am not sure if there was a guide from Shamino about DC, this thread has the one for regular Haswell in the OP.
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=78341
> The condensed one has almost all the important stuff, according to me.
> 
> Sin0822's Z97 guide is pretty good too, although I think he is a bit too loose on the Voltages,
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=104758
> 
> And maybe this one, its Haswell, but not much has changed on DC
> http://rog.asus.com/242142013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/
> 
> Hope this helps a bit.


...very helpful, tx







...so far Cache speed-to-vCache doesn't seem to be an issue, but for freezing later, it might come into play


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screetch82*
> 
> Ok will use prime with 1344 as prime fails but will look at the others too. What about my question on the voltage? Any other bios settings I need to tweak?


I use almost exclusively x264 now. Hotter stress tests are just too...stressful for me. Especially p95 blend where small versus large ffts means it may start at a low temperature then jump tens of degrees hotter an hour in.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Just picked me up another 4790K. Batch # X437B325 MADE IN VIETNAM. I have been out of the loop for a while but when did the Vietnam batch come out? Just recently?
Anyway this is my best one of the three I have got since last June.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I use almost exclusively x264 now. Hotter stress tests are just too...stressful for me. Especially p95 blend where small versus large ffts means it may start at a low temperature then jump tens of degrees hotter an hour in.


prime95 28.5 custom 1344-1344 is fine and the temps are stable if you set those settings. It will need about . 030v more vcore than x264.

Any of the pre configured p95 settings require me to turn off fm3 and avx or delid just to stress test which is ridiculous.


----------



## By-Tor

My Vietnam DC is batch x438xxxx. I pushed it to 4.7 on 1.18v out of the gate and its running great...

The only issue I have noticed when I pulled the g3258 and installed the 4790k is that I lost cross fire between my 2 cards and the option is not even in the AMD catalyst control center. In bios under the GPU's the top card reads 8x and the bottom 2x, when I was running the g3258 they were both 8x.

Anyone have any ideas to fix this?


----------



## M3TAl

Has there even been a mediocre Vietnam chip around here yet? Seems like every Vietnam posted around here is really good.


----------



## devilhead

heh, maybe they will make some 5960X? it will be nice o see 5960X at 4.8ghz 1.3v


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> heh, maybe they will make some 5960X? it will be nice o see 5960X at 4.8ghz 1.3v


I will let you know when i get mine early next month.


----------



## Rob L

Pc just froze during game running auto oc genie. I need to manually oc this beast, i know, but where to start? Its running 4400mhz auto at the moment. Any help out there peeps?


----------



## Joa3d43

Vitenam chips look great also, though I'm really beginning to like this new 4790K batch from Malaysia; water-cooled 4.9 Ghz Cinebench @ 1.25 vCore, Cache @ 46 vCache 1.25v

...debating whether to use phase or DICE on this on the weekend


----------



## M3TAl

What's the secret to getting these Micron D9PFJ's to make it into Windows at 2400 9-9-9? From what I've read these IC's are capable of this with enough volts.

It's so close to loading Windows then shuts off







. Put 1.77V through them and gave SA and IOA/D some voltage too. Don't know what I'm doing, don't play with ram much.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob L*
> 
> Pc just froze during game running auto oc genie. I need to manually oc this beast, i know, but where to start? Its running 4400mhz auto at the moment. Any help out there peeps?


Is the GPU overclocked at all? I ask because whenever game freezes in my case the gpu overclock is too high on core or memory. I doubt its the cpu, you'd get bsod if it was the cpu. I may be wrong though.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Is the GPU overclocked at all? I ask because whenever game freezes in my case the gpu overclock is too high on core or memory. I doubt its the cpu, you'd get bsod if it was the cpu. I may be wrong though.


I've seen unstable uncore cause complete freezes before but I agree with you, most of the time it's an unstable GPU.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Vitenam chips look great also, though I'm really beginning to like this new 4790K batch from Malaysia; water-cooled 4.9 Ghz Cinebench @ 1.25 vCore, Cache @ 46 vCache 1.25v
> 
> ...debating whether to use phase or DICE on this on the weekend


phase phase









pm me some photos of ur phase ty


----------



## Rob L

The gpu is very lightly overclocked, it's been running allot higher for months with higher in game settings and no problems!? Ive only lowered the afterburner settings as ive lowered the in game setings to raise the fps to 144 constant.


----------



## juniordnz

I had posted this at the haswell overclock guide and been told to ask here, so here it goes...

Can anyone tell me if just have simply the worst 4690K DC on the whole galaxy?
I bought this chip and a h80i with the modest dream to reach 1ghz overclock, or 4.5ghz, but it seems my chip its not trying to help me.

I struggled to get it stable at 4.4ghz: 1.25vid (1.27vcore), x35 uncore at 1.150v and input on AUTO (around 1.9)
To get it stable at 4.5 it was necessary 1.325vid (1.352vcore), the rest of the specs as above.

I've tried setting input manually, setting the ram manually, messed with ram voltage, LLC, almost anything I could think of. Althoug the only setting that got me stable at 4.4 was selecting asrock profile for 4.4 at bios. At first it was 1.230 vid, but after a few crashes I got it up to 1.25 vid and it stabilized. What shocks me is the jump of 0.075 to get it to 4.5ghz. And what shocks me the most is seeing people with 4.5ghz @ less than 1.25.

I think silicon lottery just punched me in the face or Im doing something terribly wrong.

RAMs are GSkill Sniper @ 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 2N (XMP Profile)
Mobo is an AsRock Z97 Extreme6

One thing I noticed is that I can stress test at AIDA64 for 12+ hours with no problems and then proceed to BSOD when gaming or even browsin the web. Given up stress testing all together and today I stress test my OC in my daily usage.

Am I missing something?

Im stable now at 4.5ghz but the voltage worries me. Current stable 4.5ghz oc:


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I had posted this at the haswell overclock guide and been told to ask here, so here it goes...
> 
> Can anyone tell me if just have simply the worst 4690K DC on the whole galaxy?
> I bought this chip and a h80i with the modest dream to reach 1ghz overclock, or 4.5ghz, but it seems my chip its not trying to help me.
> 
> I struggled to get it stable at 4.4ghz: 1.25vid (1.27vcore), x35 uncore at 1.150v and input on AUTO (around 1.9)
> To get it stable at 4.5 it was necessary 1.325vid (1.352vcore), the rest of the specs as above.
> 
> I've tried setting input manually, setting the ram manually, messed with ram voltage, LLC, almost anything I could think of. Althoug the only setting that got me stable at 4.4 was selecting asrock profile for 4.4 at bios. At first it was 1.230 vid, but after a few crashes I got it up to 1.25 vid and it stabilized. What shocks me is the jump of 0.075 to get it to 4.5ghz. And what shocks me the most is seeing people with 4.5ghz @ less than 1.25.
> 
> I think silicon lottery just punched me in the face or Im doing something terribly wrong.
> 
> RAMs are GSkill Sniper @ 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 2N (XMP Profile)
> Mobo is an AsRock Z97 Extreme6
> 
> One thing I noticed is that I can stress test at AIDA64 for 12+ hours with no problems and then proceed to BSOD when gaming or even browsin the web. Given up stress testing all together and today I stress test my OC in my daily usage.
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> Im stable now at 4.5ghz but the voltage worries me. Current stable 4.5ghz oc:


Your numbers are the same as mine but 1.5 multipliers lower. I have +.07 to .075 volts per multiplier past 45x.

The non stress crashes are odd though. Maybe you are doing something wrong.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I had posted this at the haswell overclock guide and been told to ask here, so here it goes...
> 
> Can anyone tell me if just have simply the worst 4690K DC on the whole galaxy?
> I bought this chip and a h80i with the modest dream to reach 1ghz overclock, or 4.5ghz, but it seems my chip its not trying to help me.
> 
> I struggled to get it stable at 4.4ghz: 1.25vid (1.27vcore), x35 uncore at 1.150v and input on AUTO (around 1.9)
> To get it stable at 4.5 it was necessary 1.325vid (1.352vcore), the rest of the specs as above.
> 
> I've tried setting input manually, setting the ram manually, messed with ram voltage, LLC, almost anything I could think of. Althoug the only setting that got me stable at 4.4 was selecting asrock profile for 4.4 at bios. At first it was 1.230 vid, but after a few crashes I got it up to 1.25 vid and it stabilized. What shocks me is the jump of 0.075 to get it to 4.5ghz. And what shocks me the most is seeing people with 4.5ghz @ less than 1.25.
> 
> I think silicon lottery just punched me in the face or Im doing something terribly wrong.
> 
> RAMs are GSkill Sniper @ 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 2N (XMP Profile)
> Mobo is an AsRock Z97 Extreme6
> 
> One thing I noticed is that I can stress test at AIDA64 for 12+ hours with no problems and then proceed to BSOD when gaming or even browsin the web. Given up stress testing all together and today I stress test my OC in my daily usage.
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> Im stable now at 4.5ghz but the voltage worries me. Current stable 4.5ghz oc:


Try a lower input voltage like 1.65V and see if it helps.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I think silicon lottery just punched me in the face


I did no such thing.









I can't see anything you're doing wrong, it just looks like you've hit the wall on your chip. I've had one that could only do 4.4 at 1.3V.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Your numbers are the same as mine but 1.5 multipliers lower. I have +.07 to .075 volts per multiplier past 45x.
> 
> The non stress crashes are odd though. Maybe you are doing something wrong.


Maybe 4.4 is that sweetspot where it's not worth ramping it up anymore 0.07v seems a lot of stress to the chip for only 100mhz. Still, 1.275 for 4.4 is disappointing.

But I still refuse to believe I got such an awfull batch since I'm yet to see another one as bad as mine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Try a lower input voltage like 1.65V and see if it helps.


Lower the input? Shouldn't input respect a margin from vid like, 0.6v? I've alweys seen this "rule of thumb" everywhere.

I'll give it a try, but I'm skeptic that high input is bringing the instability. Though I remeber reading once someone saying in a german forum that lower input was working better with DC.

Thanks a lot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I did no such thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see anything you're doing wrong, it just looks like you've hit the wall on your chip. I've had one that could only do 4.4 at 1.3V.


yes you did









LOL

I guess it's best for my health that I start moving for the acceptance stage.


----------



## electro2u

The stages of unsatisfactory overclock:
1. Denial and Isolation
2. Anger
3. Bargaining
4. Depression
5. Acceptance


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screetch82*
> 
> yeah tried one time
> 
> i ran XTu successful (once) with
> 
> 4.8 uncore: 40, vrin 1.95, vcore 1.37 and ring voltage 1.2
> 
> --> got a 1150 mark
> 
> since it only passed once and then failed the seccond time what do you think i should alter?


xtu sometimes not consistent though. the software have a bug sometimes, when you launch the application, see the actual vcore that the software use first, like this



*I set 1.272 on the BIOS, when the software is ONLY uses 1.269 volt, lol....sometimes causes crash on mine....*

also, what about your system temps? 1.37 is quite high IMO for XTU....I'll try to lower the uncore into 35 first...and see if the chip can stable during stress test.


----------



## Serandur

Anyone with a 4790K at 4.5 GHz or higher in here play Total War Shogun II or Rome II? I'm curious to how well it holds minimum FPS up.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I've seen unstable uncore cause complete freezes before but I agree with you, most of the time it's an unstable GPU.


most of my "freezes" have been cache or memory related.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> phase phase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pm me some photos of ur phase ty


...taking the armor off the Z97 Max Vii Formula board now so that I can even 'fit' the phase and insulation peripherals tomorrow...below is said-same phase, but currently mounted to a Rampage V Ex / 5960 ES.

...I've never run the phase on 2c / 4c, only on 6c / 8c until now, so it should be a blast, especially w/ that 4790K I ended up with...



EDIT

...Asus Z97 Maximus VII Formula after Striptease


----------



## KaRtA82

What ram are you running. If you know what the IC is on the sticks, that will help tell what you can do.


----------



## DiceAir

When running my cpu at 4.6GHz 1.270V, input voltage 1.80V and then running x264 stress test my cpu can go as high as 90C. using fixed volts. This is all running on h100i on performance mode so any info as to why it's running so hot during that stress test. I would love to go further but not with that temps.

Cache voltage is on 4.0GHz. My systems seems stable so far also running my memory on 1600mhz


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> When running my cpu at 4.6GHz 1.270V, input voltage 1.80V and then running x264 stress test my cpu can go as high as 90C. using fixed volts. This is all running on h100i on performance mode so any info as to why it's running so hot during that stress test. I would love to go further but not with that temps.
> 
> Cache voltage is on 4.0GHz. My systems seems stable so far also running my memory on 1600mhz


That's pretty hot. Are you talking about the cores, or the CPU package? What thermal paste are you using? I assume you've tried to remount?


----------



## DiceAir

When running my cpu at 4.6GHz 1.270V, input voltage 1.80
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> That's pretty hot. Are you talking about the cores, or the CPU package? What thermal paste are you using? I assume you've tried to remount?


the cores


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...taking the armor off the Z97 Max Vii Formula board now so that I can even 'fit' the phase and insulation peripherals tomorrow...below is said-same phase, but currently mounted to a Rampage V Ex / 5960 ES.
> 
> ...I've never run the phase on 2c / 4c, only on 6c / 8c until now, so it should be a blast, especially w/ that 4790K I ended up with...
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...Asus Z97 Maximus VII Formula after Striptease


dat scythe heavy artillery,i got x3 GentleTyphoon 3000 rpm on my rad.
does ur phase produce lots of heat in ur room ?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> When running my cpu at 4.6GHz 1.270V, input voltage 1.80V and then running x264 stress test my cpu can go as high as 90C. using fixed volts. This is all running on h100i on performance mode so any info as to why it's running so hot during that stress test. I would love to go further but not with that temps.
> 
> Cache voltage is on 4.0GHz. My systems seems stable so far also running my memory on 1600mhz


A bad mount of the h100i. My h80i on quiet mode, 1.285V, x264 stress test, maxes out around 75C (20C ambients).

It took me an insane amount of work to get it mounted right. I had to buy some rubber washers to hold the backing plate back from the motherboard, and try again and again to get the heat sink flat against the chip.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> A bad mount of the h100i. My h80i on quiet mode, 1.285V, x264 stress test, maxes out around 75C (20C ambients).
> 
> It took me an insane amount of work to get it mounted right. I had to buy some rubber washers to hold the backing plate back from the motherboard, and try again and again to get the heat sink flat against the chip.


Really what can I do to make sure it's mounted properly. on normal gaming I get very low temps. like in the 50s in bf4. Must also admit my ambient temps is a bit high. like in 24-26C and running 2 cards dumping heat inside my case so maybe my temps inside the case isn't that great.

Running 2x r9 280x royalkings and must say they run freaking hot like it can go as high as 85C on the top card but it's fine for that card so maybe it just runs that hot.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Really what can I do to make sure it's mounted properly. on normal gaming I get very low temps. like in the 50s in bf4


Well that temperature sounds quite low. I get about the same temp on x264 as in maximum normal usage.


----------



## electro2u

Just built an amd 4 core a8 system for a client (I guess you could call it that - gonna make ten dollars) and ran p95 on it, topped out at 39 degrees lol. Used a black Enermax heats ink and a corsair specs. I was like "wow" at the load temps. Then I ran cinebench on it and scored a 375... Could not wait to get back to my DC system but the a8 runs the net very fast which is all the guy wanted. Pretty nice for 400 dollars,consider I'm looking to buy a 5.0 4790k for about that same amount of money. Maybe I'll stick with my 4.8


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Well that temperature sounds quite low. I get about the same temp on x264 as in maximum normal usage.


I can see advanced warfare pushing my cpu to the max when loading map and beginning of the map then my temps is about 75C. in x264 it's 85C when I lowered my voltages to 1.270V. Sorry for the confusion I meant it will go 90C on 1.275V and not 1.270V.

My Temps is still a bit high for that volts. Maybe I should try and blow out my pc a bit and look at remounting my cooler. Maybe add some washers/spacers between the motheboard and backplate to make sure it's making proper contact with the cpu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Just built an amd 4 core a8 system for a client (I guess you could call it that - gonna make ten dollars) and ran p95 on it, topped out at 39 degrees lol. Used a black Enermax heats ink and a corsair specs. I was like "wow" at the load temps. Then I ran cinebench on it and scored a 375... Could not wait to get back to my DC system but the a8 runs the net very fast which is all the guy wanted. Pretty nice for 400 dollars,consider I'm looking to buy a 5.0 4790k for about that same amount of money. Maybe I'll stick with my 4.8


I say stick with 4.8GHz cause that's already amazing and wait for something new.


----------



## Screetch82

I set cpu clock to 4.8; Vrin to 1.9, Vcore to 1.37, Vring/uncore to 1.21 and uncore clock to 40 getting 70degrees running the XTU benchmark

in SuperPi 1M: 7.645sec (doesnt sound that good really)

Intel XTU: 1151 points

passmark: I got 13037 pts and single thread 2858

however i dont feel it is stable yet.. any ideas?

increase Vring/uncore to 1.3 makes is unstable
lowering Vrin below 1.9 also makes it unstable
running with Vcore 1.3 also seems unstable

currently working with

cpu clock to 4.8; Vrin to 1.85, Vcore to 1.38, Vring/uncore to 1.20 and uncore clock to 40
XTU reports 75 degrees, but speedfan and other 55 degrees.. why the dif?


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screetch82*
> 
> I set cpu clock to 4.8; Vrin to 1.9, Vcore to 1.37, Vring/uncore to 1.21 and uncore clock to 40 getting 70degrees running the XTU benchmark
> 
> in SuperPi 1M: 7.645sec (doesnt sound that good really)
> 
> Intel XTU: 1151 points
> 
> passmark: I got 13037 pts and single thread 2858
> 
> *however i dont feel it is stable yet.. any ideas?*
> 
> increase Vring/uncore to 1.3 makes is unstable
> lowering Vrin below 1.9 also makes it unstable
> running with Vcore 1.3 also seems unstable
> 
> _currently working with
> 
> cpu clock to 4.8; Vrin to 1.85, Vcore to 1.38, Vring/uncore to 1.20 and uncore clock to 40_
> XTU reports 75 degrees, but speedfan and other 55 degrees.. why the dif?


why you felt it's unstable? You already found your stability settings for 4.8 GHz...stay with it, OR increase the core voltage by a little bit...I'll say 1.375 volt maybe your sweet spot. Sometimes your system didn't crash, but got a lower score when benchmark, means your overclock not efficient....it's either...you put so much voltage to only make those 4.8 GHz run (stable), or the voltage is not quite enough to run those freq (quite unstable)....

_I hope you find your sweet spot settings....good luck_


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screetch82*
> 
> I set cpu clock to 4.8; Vrin to 1.9, Vcore to 1.37, Vring/uncore to 1.21 and uncore clock to 40 getting 70degrees running the XTU benchmark
> 
> in SuperPi 1M: 7.645sec (doesnt sound that good really)
> 
> Intel XTU: 1151 points
> 
> passmark: I got 13037 pts and single thread 2858
> 
> however i dont feel it is stable yet.. any ideas?
> 
> increase Vring/uncore to 1.3 makes is unstable
> lowering Vrin below 1.9 also makes it unstable
> running with Vcore 1.3 also seems unstable
> 
> currently working with
> 
> cpu clock to 4.8; Vrin to 1.85, Vcore to 1.38, Vring/uncore to 1.20 and uncore clock to 40
> XTU reports 75 degrees, but speedfan and other 55 degrees.. why the dif?


It's unstable with higher vring even on the same ring multiplier?

I have 8.029s on pi 1m at 4.6 ghz. It's a good benchmark, though extremely sensitive to ram timings.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Pretty nice for 400 dollars,consider I'm looking to buy a 5.0 4790k for about that same amount of money. Maybe I'll stick with my 4.8


Buy some decent sticks first


----------



## Sharchaster

Re-run Prime 95 benchmarks

Before I leave the home


Re-testing after got home


----------



## Sharchaster

Prime95 Re-RUN


----------



## Lao Tzu

Somebody Helps, running on 46 core and uncore 40, what volts to start with uncore 42?, i have less memory efficience with 46 core over 44 core


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lao Tzu*
> 
> Somebody Helps, running on 46 core and uncore 40, what volts to start with uncore 42?, i have less memory efficience with 46 core over 44 core


how many voltage that your cpu need to ran x40 uncore?


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> how many voltage that your cpu need to ran x40 uncore?


on Auto, Ring voltage 1.050v, 40 uncore


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lao Tzu*
> 
> on Auto, Ring voltage 1.050v, 40 uncore


pretty good, I think you should raise the uncore into 42 first (the voltage still same), then see what happen..


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> pretty good, I think you should raise the uncore into 42 first (the voltage still same), then see what happen..


testing...


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lao Tzu*
> 
> testing...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> pretty good, I think you should raise the uncore into 42 first (the voltage still same), then see what happen..


working fine with Auto Ring Voltage, can up the uncore or leeve in 42 its fine for 46 core?


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lao Tzu*
> 
> working fine with Auto Ring Voltage, can up the uncore or leeve in 42 its fine for 46 core?


good, I think you should up to 1.075 volt to make the uncore perfectly stable....also what stress testing did you use?


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> good, I think you should up to 1.075 volt to make the uncore perfectly stable....also what stress testing did you use?


Thanks for u replys!!, using Aida64 Extreme, ticked CPU, cache


----------



## stickg1

So I was previously working on getting my vCore at 4.4GHz as low as possible. I got down to 1.121v and it was still stable. The temps were maxing out in the mid 60C's on my Silverstone NT06-pro cooler. So I decided why not start finding the lowest stable voltage for 4.5GHz. I have 1.171v right now temps in the low 70C's. I will have to get better cooling or delid my chip if I want to go for more I think.


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lao Tzu*
> 
> Thanks for u replys!!, using Aida64 Extreme, ticked CPU, cache


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> good, I think you should up to 1.075 volt to make the uncore perfectly stable....also what stress testing did you use?


if i put voltage on manual (1.075-1.1), freeze my pc when start the test.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lao Tzu*
> 
> if i put voltage on manual (1.075-1.1), freeze my pc when start the test.


then back into your previous stable settings (1.050 volt), but don't set into auto (just type 1.050), sometimes it will higher when you stress the cpu.


----------



## Xevi




----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> then back into your previous stable settings (1.050 volt), but don't set into auto (just type 1.050), sometimes it will higher when you stress the cpu.


the pc reiniciates 3min test, i go back to 40 uncore, not stable 42 uncore at 1.050?


----------



## fat4l

So here is my cpu after plugging Mora3 420. I still have some issues with fans as bitfenix spectre pro 230 doesnt fit it so I need to make som mods









5G, 1.33v in bios, 2.0 vccin ( no time for tweaking now). Temp of water 25C.
16GB(2x8) 2666CL11 ram, not tweaked.


----------



## electro2u

Is it outside?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> So here is my cpu after plugging Mora3 420. I still have some issues with fans as bitfenix spectre pro 230 doesnt fit it so I need to make som mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5G, 1.33v in bios, 2.0 vccin ( no time for tweaking now). Temp of water 25C.
> 16GB(2x8) 2666CL11 ram, not tweaked.


Temp is fantastic! Scores slightly low but dunno what RAM you are using?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Buy some decent sticks first


I would but is there a Silicon Lottery for RAM?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Is it outside?
> Temp is fantastic! Scores slightly low but dunno what RAM you are using?
> I would but is there a Silicon Lottery for RAM?


Teamgroup Xtreem 2x8GB 2666mhz CL11. Its set on XMP


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Teamgroup Xtreem 2x8GB 2666mhz CL11. Its set on XMP


That's strange. Score is definitely a bit low for 5.0Ghz at 2666
At 4.8Ghz I score ~1220 at XTU, with 2400Mhz RAM @10-10-12-28-1T


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> dat scythe heavy artillery,i got x3 GentleTyphoon 3000 rpm on my rad.
> does ur phase produce lots of heat in ur room ?


...love those Typhoon 3ks
...this phase can dissipate +- 300w, so it will heat things up around it > therefore, exhaust is by an open window


----------



## Sheyster

So, after some futzing around with 1.165v and OCCT CPU test, I've bumped up to 1.17 again for total stability.

Overall I'm very happy with this new chip and mobo, and the Microcenter deal was stupidly good. $249.99 for CPU, $89.99 for mobo after instant and mail-in rebates, plus tax of course. I purchased from the Tustin CA Microcenter. Be aware that Microcenter stock level on their site is not accurate. It said they had no 4790K's when in fact they did. Be sure to call the store for correct stock info.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...love those Typhoon 3ks
> ...this phase can dissipate +- 300w, so it will heat things up around it > therefore, exhaust is by an open window


how much power consumes ?
so if dissipates ± 300w then it keeps a 4790k at -30 even under load?


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lao Tzu*
> 
> the pc reiniciates 3min test, i go back to 40 uncore, not stable 42 uncore at 1.050?


then yes it's unstable....you need a little effort to make x42 stable....I will search it of course....maybe try 1.1-1.1.25 volt, etc....until I find it....

and make sure you don't touch the RAM (increase freq and make some tweaking for timing), until you find your perfect settings for your needs now. If your RAM ran @1600 MHz from the first time you tweak your CPU, then let it ran @1600 MHz...


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I would but is there a Silicon Lottery for RAM?


Don't need one, buy some PSC & you will be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Teamgroup Xtreem 2x8GB 2666mhz CL11. Its set on XMP


You want to clock your Uncore Higher to get a better XTU score.


----------



## Saarri6

I need a little help, so does it matter what Vcore am I running if my CPU just stay cool? for example I currently have 4.7GHz at 1.325 @ 60'C on load. I would like to bump it up but I'm a bit worried about rising my voltage to 1.4 and 1.5 areas, any comments?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saarri6*
> 
> I need a little help, so does it matter what Vcore am I running if my CPU just stay cool? for example I currently have 4.7GHz at 1.325 @ 60'C on load. I would like to bump it up but I'm a bit worried about rising my voltage to 1.4 and 1.5 areas, any comments?


For gaming 4.6 or 4.7 GHz is more than enough.









Since you're air cooled I would not recommend anything over 1.35. That Noctua is a good air cooler so you might be able to push a little higher.


----------



## Saarri6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> For gaming 4.6 or 4.7 GHz is more than enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you're air cooled I would not recommend anything over 1.35. That Noctua is a good air cooler so you might be able to push a little higher.


I know it's far more than enough, or my GPU to handle in comparison, but I just want to try and see how far I can go









Alright thanks, but still, if I can keep the temps where I like them would it damage my system or something to push the Volts to around 1.4 or so?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Don't need one, buy some PSC & you will be fine.
> You want to clock your Uncore Higher to get a better XTU score.


+1 to these points, I'll look into the RAM and I missed the stock Uncore. That's why it's lower.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> how much power consumes ?
> so if dissipates ± 300w then it keeps a 4790k at -30 even under load?


...will find out very soon


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saarri6*
> 
> I know it's far more than enough, or my GPU to handle in comparison, but I just want to try and see how far I can go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright thanks, but still, if I can keep the temps where I like them would it damage my system or something to push the Volts to around 1.4 or so?


That would be the absolute max I'd go if I were you, on air. I would also avoid Linpack, Small FFT's, etc. at that voltage. Use a "nice" stability test at that vcore. AIDA64 stress with CPU + Cache ticked (and not FPU) would probably be good.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all

just back to overclock becouse i will get gtx 970 sli soo i need oc my 4790k to 4700mhz

but some of problem i cant get my cpu stable @ 4700 even with 1.45v it bsod in aida64

my stock vcore @4000 1.23v and @4600 to be stable need 1.26v

i read this thread alot of time no any result

i made this change in bios

x47
uncore ( cash ) 40 and try 34
vcore 1.28-1.45v
uncore(cash) 1.2v stock 1.21
llc to level 7 or 11
cpu capsity 140%
cpu phaze extreme
set my ram to 1333
input voltage 1.9 stock 1.87 try alot of value from 1.6 to 2.1

i cant get them stable somthing rong with my overclock

my mobo asus maxiums vii hero last bios 2201 and the same problem since first bios my cpu cooler noctua d14

any help pls


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> That's strange. Score is definitely a bit low for 5.0Ghz at 2666
> At 4.8Ghz I score ~1220 at XTU, with 2400Mhz RAM @10-10-12-28-1T


everything depends on settings: windows 7 is much worse than win 8.1 for XTU, underground programs







just moving from windows 7 to windows 8.1 for my 5960X gived ~90 Points







and of course cache helps


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> just back to overclock becouse i will get gtx 970 sli soo i need oc my 4790k to 4700mhz
> 
> but some of problem i cant get my cpu stable @ 4700 even with 1.45v it bsod in aida64
> 
> my stock vcore @4000 1.23v and @4600 to be stable need 1.26v
> 
> i read this thread alot of time no any result
> 
> i made this change in bios
> 
> *x47
> uncore ( cash ) 40 and try 34
> vcore 1.28-1.45v*
> uncore(cash) 1.2v stock 1.21
> llc to level 7 or 11
> cpu capsity 140%
> cpu phaze extreme
> *set my ram to 1333*
> input voltage 1.9 stock 1.87 try alot of value from 1.6 to 2.1
> 
> i cant get them stable somthing rong with my overclock
> 
> my mobo asus maxiums vii hero last bios 2201 and the same problem since first bios my cpu cooler noctua d14
> 
> any help pls


you're probably hit the limit of your chip if you can't get stable 4.7 GHz @1.45 volt especially with 1333 MHz of RAM....or your board have a problems....4.6 GHz I think can handle GTX 970 SLI (in an optimized games) easily....so you don't need to add too much voltage just to add 100 MHz more from your chip....(if you can get stable 4.7 GHz @>1,3 volt for an example)

update the BIOS maybe a solution....but we don't know...


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> That's strange. Score is definitely a bit low for 5.0Ghz at 2666
> At 4.8Ghz I score ~1220 at XTU, with 2400Mhz RAM @10-10-12-28-1T


idk man. its about timings i guess. I also know that XTU is VERY MEM dependant. mine is 11-13-13-35-2T so.....

I also just changed my ram from 2800/2933CL12, tridentX 2x4GB to xtreem 2666CL11 2x8GB and it increased my score by about 200 points. Single sided vs double sided ram so... Make a picture of it


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> then yes it's unstable....you need a little effort to make x42 stable....I will search it of course....maybe try 1.1-1.1.25 volt, etc....until I find it....
> 
> and make sure you don't touch the RAM (increase freq and make some tweaking for timing), until you find your perfect settings for your needs now. If your RAM ran @1600 MHz from the first time you tweak your CPU, then let it ran @1600 MHz...


1hs Aida64 Test working uncore 42 at 1.150v (bios), my temps low 7 degrees from 86-85-86-77 (@40 volt auto) to 79-79-79-70 (@42,1.150v) mmm, i can try up core to 48 maybe???XD


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> you're probably hit the limit of your chip if you can't get stable 4.7 GHz @1.45 volt especially with 1333 MHz of RAM....or your board have a problems....4.6 GHz I think can handle GTX 970 SLI (in an optimized games) easily....so you don't need to add too much voltage just to add 100 MHz more from your chip....(if you can get stable 4.7 GHz @>1,3 volt for an example)
> 
> update the BIOS maybe a solution....but we don't know...


but i think somthing rong maby voltage or somthing need increase becouse i remember first time get this cpu and mobo i increase voltage that give me 4700 stable but i cant remember somthing have stock value 1.13 i set them to 1.2 i think but cant remember

i see slot of very bad chip need high voltage to be stable but not like 4600 1.26v next 100mhz need 1.5v to be stable


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lao Tzu*
> 
> 1hs Aida64 Test working uncore 42 at 1.150v (bios), my temps low 7 degrees from 86-85-86-77 (@40 volt auto) to *79-79-79-70* (@42,1.150v) *mmm, i can try up core to 48 maybe*???XD


in which frequencies your processor now?


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> but i think somthing rong maby voltage or somthing need increase becouse i remember first time get this cpu and mobo *i increase voltage that give me 4700* stable but i cant remember somthing have stock value 1.13 i set them to 1.2 i think but cant remember
> 
> i see slot of very bad chip need high voltage to be stable but not like 4600 1.26v next 100mhz need 1.5v to be stable


which version of BIOS did you run at the first time you got the board? Is it same? I'll try to lower the uncore into x33, use the stock uncore voltage and set the core x47 with 1.387 volt...

also, which stress test did you use? don't judge "it's not stable" just because you can't pass one test...try the others....









because every stress test, have a different algorithm when they burn your cpu. There's absolutely no BEST stress test....every setup have a different problems.


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> in which frequencies your processor now?


4.6GHz at 1.325v


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lao Tzu*
> 
> 4.6GHz !!!


If your main stress test is AIDA, then yes you can try to up the multiplier into x48....but I'm not sure when you use prime, xtu, or the others for testing...cause your temps is too high for AIDA stress....my temps is 72-79-73-68 (IF I remember correctly because the temps is almost same no matter how many I retest it)[email protected] GHz core with 4.5 GHz uncore @2133 MHz of RAM.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> which version of BIOS did you run at the first time you got the board? Is it same? I'll try to lower the uncore into x33, use the stock uncore voltage and set the core x47 with 1.387 volt...
> 
> also, which stress test did you use? don't judge "it's not stable" just because you can't pass one test...try the others....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because every stress test, have a different algorithm when they burn your cpu. There's absolutely no BEST stress test....every setup have a different problems.


i use aida64 becouse i cant get them stable in x264 or realbench

i will try other bios just i cant remember the voltage i increase


----------



## Saarri6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That would be the absolute max I'd go if I were you, on air. I would also avoid Linpack, Small FFT's, etc. at that voltage. Use a "nice" stability test at that vcore. AIDA64 stress with CPU + Cache ticked (and not FPU) would probably be good.


Allright, thanks alot


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> If your main stress test is AIDA, then yes you can try to up the multiplier into x48....but I'm not sure when you use prime, xtu, or the others for testing...cause your temps is too high for AIDA stress....my temps is 72-79-73-68 (IF I remember correctly because the temps is almost same no matter how many I retest it)[email protected] GHz core with 4.5 GHz uncore @2133 MHz of RAM.


Wat voltage u use for 4.8GHz?, can go up 1.4v with my H100i?


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> So here is my cpu after plugging Mora3 420. I still have some issues with fans as bitfenix spectre pro 230 doesnt fit it so I need to make som mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5G, 1.33v in bios, 2.0 vccin ( no time for tweaking now). Temp of water 25C.
> 16GB(2x8) 2666CL11 ram, not tweaked.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> So here is my cpu after plugging Mora3 420. I still have some issues with fans as bitfenix spectre pro 230 doesnt fit it so I need to make som mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5G, 1.33v in bios, 2.0 vccin ( no time for tweaking now). Temp of water 25C.
> 16GB(2x8) 2666CL11 ram, not tweaked.


My 4790k 5.05Ghz 1.4vcore,1.9vccin, Uncore x46



5.2Ghz 1.53v,1.9vccin, Uncore x46


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What's the secret to getting these Micron D9PFJ's to make it into Windows at 2400 9-9-9? From what I've read these IC's are capable of this with enough volts.
> 
> It's so close to loading Windows then shuts off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Put 1.77V through them and gave SA and IOA/D some voltage too. Don't know what I'm doing, don't play with ram much.


Anybody got advice? I do have another pair of sticks (Mushkin Redline) but the IC is unknown. I have strong belief they're also D9PFJ though. Never pushed those sticks to see what they can do.


----------



## juniordnz

*Have anyone here ever experienced 12h+ stable on AIDA64 (stressing both CPU and Memory) and then would BSOD on things like browsing the web?*

It just doesn't make any sense to me. Thats why I'm still refuting to believe that I hit the wall with 4.5ghz @ 1.35v on my 4690K.

Sticks tested with memtest for 12+ hours also with no errors.

Rig:
ASRock Z97 Extreme6
I5 4690K DC (cooled by H80i)
2x4gb GSkill Sniper 1600mhz CL9
1tb Seagate Barracuda 7200RPM
Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming
XFX TS850W 80Plus Bronze


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lao Tzu*
> 
> Wat voltage u use for 4.8GHz?, can go up 1.4v with my H100i?


for AIDA I only need 1.265 volts....1.4 volt with H100i of course you can't.....even when you reach 1.35 volt, your temps will be insanely high. You need H110 MAYBE.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> My 4790k 5.05Ghz 1.4vcore,1.9vccin, Uncore x46
> 
> 
> 
> 5.2Ghz 1.53v,1.9vccin, Uncore x46


whats ur bios stock vid ?


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*


Stock VID


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> *Have anyone here ever experienced 12h+ stable on AIDA64 (stressing both CPU and Memory) and then would BSOD on things like browsing the web?*
> 
> It just doesn't make any sense to me.


I can run AIDA64 with unstable settings, so not surprising. Between AIDA64 stable and 24/7 stable is .04 on mine. I did testing here. Try running an hour of OCCT cpu 64 bit or prime 27.9 blend set on larger ffts only. Once that is stable, your higher vcore will prevent crashing.

Or just bump up vcore and try 24/7 use again.


----------



## superV

besides that,i'm curious.if u have gb board disable turbo then check.
ty


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> for AIDA I only need 1.265 volts....1.4 volt with H100i of course you can't.....even when you reach 1.35 volt, your temps will be insanely high. You need H110 MAYBE.


well then i stop oc here, its fine for me now, 46 core 42 uncore, thanks for help Sharchaster !!!


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> for AIDA I only need 1.265 volts....1.4 volt with H100i of course you can't.....even when you reach 1.35 volt, your temps will be insanely high. You need H110 MAYBE.


See that's what scares me. I have an h80i (performance mode) at 1.36v, and I hit maybe 76c during x264.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> even when you reach 1.35 volt, your temps will be insanely high. You need H110 MAYBE.


I beg to differ. I have a H80i cooling my 4690K at 1.35vcore and my temps on load are 65 on performance mode and 75 on silent mode. And that in very hot days we have here.

Obviously those temps are in a normal usage like heavy gaming and mild stress tests like AIDA and XTU wich is most what I do.

I really don't pay much attention to tests like prime because of their insane, unrealistic temps. Of course I would hit 90 degrees on prime, but thats far, far away from my daily usage.

Just saying that the guy should stick to HIS reality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I can run AIDA64 with unstable settings, so not surprising. Between AIDA64 stable and 24/7 stable is .04 on mine. I did testing here. Try running an hour of OCCT cpu 64 bit or prime 27.9 blend set on larger ffts only. Once that is stable, your higher vcore will prevent crashing.
> 
> Or just bump up vcore and try 24/7 use again.


And here I thought AIDA was something at least comparable with daily usage. I know it is not as demanding as Prime, but I thought it would be a good measure of a normal daily usage. I guess it's worth no thing...

I'll just stick with 4.5 @ 1.35, wich seems stable, and try to bump uncore until I reach instability again now. At least at that voltage I can set my H80i to silent mode rather than jet engine performance mode.

I'm just worried about 1.35V as a 24/7 overclock. Is it safe? (I mean 24/7 in a way that it will be my "setup and forget it" overclock, not that I'm loading the cpu all the time. Most of the time my vcore is at 0.750)


----------



## DirektEffekt

Just curious... Is there any general issues with running vRing at a higher voltage than vCore? My core is at 4.6GHz with 1.216v under load, but I want to get my cache going a bit faster and it's going to fly past that if I want to add any extra frequency. It needs 1.17v to keep it stable at 4GHz with these clocks.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Just curious... Is there any general issues with running vRing at a higher voltage than vCore? My core is at 4.6GHz with 1.216v under load, but I want to get my cache going a bit faster and it's going to fly past that if I want to add any extra frequency. It needs 1.17v to keep it stable at 4GHz with these clocks.


My cache is at 4.4 at 1.325V, yes 1.325V. Vcore is 1.2V for 4.7 GHz, haven't had any problems yet. I don't care if it's "stable" at a lower voltage, scores in Cinebench tank if the cache voltage is lower on this chip.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> My cache is at 4.4 at 1.325V, yes 1.325V. Vcore is 1.2V for 4.7 GHz, haven't had any problems yet. I don't care if it's "stable" at a lower voltage, scores in Cinebench tank if the cache voltage is lower on this chip.


do you mind posting a cinebenchr15 run? What is you input voltage at ? When I overclock cache/ cache voltage and my input voltage is too low my cinebench will drop like 30 points.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Don't need one, buy some PSC & you will be fine.
> You want to clock your Uncore Higher to get a better XTU score.


yeah I completely forgot about it. Was in a rush so


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> My cache is at 4.4 at 1.325V, yes 1.325V. Vcore is 1.2V for 4.7 GHz, haven't had any problems yet. I don't care if it's "stable" at a lower voltage, scores in Cinebench tank if the cache voltage is lower on this chip.


0_o That's pretty weird. What does that do to your temps?


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I beg to differ. I have a H80i cooling my 4690K at 1.35vcore and my temps on load are 65 on performance mode and 75 on silent mode. And that in very hot days we have here.
> 
> Obviously those temps are in a normal usage like heavy gaming and mild stress tests like AIDA and XTU wich is most what I do.
> 
> I really don't pay much attention to tests like prime because of their insane, unrealistic temps. Of course I would hit 90 degrees on prime, but thats far, far away from my daily usage.
> 
> Just saying that the guy should stick to HIS reality.
> And here I thought AIDA was something at least comparable with daily usage. I know it is not as demanding as Prime, but I thought it would be a good measure of a normal daily usage. I guess it's worth no thing...
> 
> I'll just stick with 4.5 @ 1.35, wich seems stable, and try to bump uncore until I reach instability again now. At least at that voltage I can set my H80i to silent mode rather than jet engine performance mode.
> 
> I'm just worried about 1.35V as a 24/7 overclock. Is it safe? (I mean 24/7 in a way that it will be my "setup and forget it" overclock, not that I'm loading the cpu all the time. Most of the time my vcore is at 0.750)


i5 don't have hyperthreading, also, it depends on the ambient temps, too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> See that's what scares me. I have an h80i (performance mode) at 1.36v, and I hit maybe 76c during x264.


it also depends on :

1. ambient temps
2. mounting program (corsair cooler series seriously have a big problems when comes to mounting screws)
3. the airflow on your systems
4. the paste you're using
5. a "good" contact between IHS and CPU..since intel didn't use solder method anymore, it's a luck of draw...


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> i5 don't have hyperthreading, also, it depends on the ambient temps, too.
> it also depends on :
> 
> 1. ambient temps
> 2. mounting program (*corsair cooler series seriously have a big problems when comes to mounting screws*)
> 3. the airflow on your systems
> 4. the paste you're using
> 5. a "good" contact between IHS and CPU..since intel don't use solder method anymore, it's a luck of draw...


I wasn't aware the guy had an i7, they do get hotter...sorry about that.

My H80i was really a pain the ***. Its not that the bracket system isn't easy to mount, it's pretty straightforward actually. It's just that the brackets sizes are way off. If I had just installed the way it came the copper surface would not touch the IHS at all. So I had to buy washers and use some thick 3m double tape on the bracket that goes behind the mobo to make everything tight enough so there was good contact between the IHS and cooler surface.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I wasn't aware the guy had an i7, they do get hotter...sorry about that.
> 
> My H80i was really a pain the ***. Its not that the bracket system isn't easy to mount, it's pretty straightforward actually. It's just that the brackets sizes are way off. If I had just installed the way it came the copper surface would not touch the IHS at all. So I had to buy washers and use some thick 3m double tape on the bracket that goes behind the mobo to make everything tight enough so there was good contact between the IHS and cooler surface.


agreed...it took me an insanely amount of work to made the cooler touch the IHS correctly....made me a little bit scared sometimes If I want to replace the paste....because I know something like this will happen.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> agreed...it took me an insanely amount of work to made the cooler touch the IHS correctly....made me a little bit scared sometimes If I want to replace the paste....because I know something like this will happen.


Do you have any pictures? I'm curious as to what made it difficult. I don't know why they find it so hard to make something like the bracket on my EK Supremacy, it's the easiest mount I have ever had on a cooling component. Nice and simple with a positive stop.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Do you have any pictures? I'm curious as to what made it difficult. I don't know why they find it so hard to make something like the bracket on my EK Supremacy, it's the easiest mount I have ever had on a cooling component. Nice and simple with a positive stop.


I didn't even know how to take a picture at the moment I re-install the cooler...it's hard to describe, though. My problems are same with @juniordnz


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> do you mind posting a cinebenchr15 run? What is you input voltage at ? When I overclock cache/ cache voltage and my input voltage is too low my cinebench will drop like 30 points.


At what settings? I was just benching at 5 GHz again playing with different memory timings and cache. When I say tank I mean more like 3-6 points, but it's consistently 3-6 points lower. I was at 1031 pts with 4.4 cache but raising it from 4.4 to 4.5 lowered the score to 1024 with same 1.325V.

Think I have a screenshot test at 4.7 with only the voltage on cache changed. Lets see. Ya here it is. 4.7 GHz 4.4 cache 1.225V, then same with 1.25V cache. It likes 1.32V when benching at 5 GHz. Don't think it was random variation... Ran these multiple times with same results. Can always go back and test these settings again.


----------



## Wirerat

I avoided the corsair mount all together. My h110 always had play in it. The mount was garbage.


Before i got my mh6. Same hardware though. I just grabbed those studs, nuts and plastic washers from work. Its much more secure now.


M3Tl, i see. 3-6 points makes sense. I just dnt think 3-6 points is worth running cache above 1.3v.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> how much power consumes ?
> so if dissipates ± 300w then it keeps a 4790k at -30 even under load?


...per below, used the phase for up to 5.6 GHz ...4970K stays completely 'frozen' to about 5.25 GHz in the heaviest benches ...pretty amazed at cache 5.0 GHz below 1.3v cache voltage ...DICE next, and in a few weeks LN2


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> +1 to these points, I'll look into the RAM and I missed the stock Uncore. That's why it's lower.


so i did that, uncore is 4600mhz_1.24v bios ....
Not much changed.








Its about rams + windows.. Im not a real bencher so. I cant do anything with rams either as at 5G my system will not boot up once I start playing with timings









Temps are good tho, running mora 3 420 + 2 fans(for now, tomorrow it should be 8 when my grills come from germany) + 2x240mm push pull rads.
Water temp was 21C. Its all inside the house.

Cpu temp, max 55C @ 5G @ 1.325v


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Don't need one, buy some PSC & you will be fine.


@electro2u listen to the man, grab some nice PSC









Did some 4GHz 32M with X437 i7 this morning, ran like a charm on the other board I have:

http://abload.de/image.php?img=32m_4000_2666_7_21_454seo2.png

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...per below, used the phase for up to 5.6 GHz ...4970K stays completely 'frozen' to about 5.25 GHz in the heaviest benches ...pretty amazed at cache 5.0 GHz below 1.3v cache voltage ...DICE next, and in a few weeks LN2


nice results man, isn't it amazing how smooth these go on cache once they're cold


----------



## electro2u

How does one know what's psc based? I've seen a few threads around concerning this but they make my head spin. Is the logic that you get a cheap ramkit this way that will end up doing high frequency at low latency? I wouldn't have really thought 2400 10-10-12-28-1 would be considered poor. =(


----------



## superV

i don't know how u push these insane voltages.
mine at 5 ghz even at 1.4 crashes during xtu bench,and temps are not a problem they are at max 63 c.
4.9 stable at 1.28v but 5 ghz no go.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> How does one know what's psc based?


On G.Skill you can recognize ICs by serial number. Also, their Flare and PI series will be PSC, for example.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> How does one know what's psc based? I've seen a few threads around concerning this but they make my head spin. Is the logic that you get a cheap ramkit this way that will end up doing high frequency at low latency? I wouldn't have really thought 2400 10-10-12-28-1 would be considered poor. =(


PSC based kits aren't sold anymore.
All the DDR3 benching RAM worth buying is made before 2011.

You have to go to Hwbot sale section to buy some PSC now. And it ain't cheap. The logic is not to get cheap RAM & Overclock it more. PSC based chips just inherently Overclock better.

I'm in the same boat, 2400Mhz C10 isn't fast enough for Benching.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> PSC based kits aren't sold anymore.
> All the DDR3 benching RAM worth buying is made before 2011.
> 
> You have to go to Hwbot sale section to buy some PSC now. And it ain't cheap. The logic is not to get cheap RAM & Overclock it more. PSC based chips just inherently Overclock better.
> 
> I'm in the same boat, 2400Mhz C10 isn't fast enough for Benching.


So theres no modern kits being sold at retailers that can compete at all? Seems wacky


----------



## aerotracks

Sometimes you can grab a kit on the cheap at ebay.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Sometimes you can grab a kit on the cheap at ebay.


Maybe--if I knew what it was and what to be looking for







But I don't and don't want to learn lol


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...taking the armor off the Z97 Max Vii Formula board now so that I can even 'fit' the phase and insulation peripherals tomorrow...below is said-same phase, but currently mounted to a Rampage V Ex / 5960 ES.
> 
> ...I've never run the phase on 2c / 4c, only on 6c / 8c until now, so it should be a blast, especially w/ that 4790K I ended up with...
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...Asus Z97 Maximus VII Formula after Striptease


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...taking the armor off the Z97 Max Vii Formula board now so that I can even 'fit' the phase and insulation peripherals tomorrow...below is said-same phase, but currently mounted to a Rampage V Ex / 5960 ES.


Use rotative Single Stage? ~13.000btus ???


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> So theres no modern kits being sold at retailers that can compete at all? Seems wacky


Modern kits have their merits but it doesn't show in Benchs.

See most bench marks prefer really tight 2666 memory over 3200 loose memory.
And modern kits cannot get as tight at 2666 or 2800 as PSC can.

And its wacky for sure.
That's why we hope DDR4 changes this.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Maybe--if I knew what it was and what to be looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't and don't want to learn lol


I wasn't suggesting you do, just saying it doesn't have to be expensive


----------



## stubass

TridentX 2 x 4GB 2600CL10 samaung can be competitive, Dancop just broke the superPI 32M wr with a TridentX samsung kit...


----------



## raptor15sc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptor15sc*
> 
> Hi, I'm new to the club.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System specs:
> Asus Maximus VII Formula
> 4790K @ 5.004GHz with 1.344v (Batch # X432A914)
> 32GB of DDR3 TridentX @ 2402MHz and 10-10-12-28 with 1.6v
> Zotac GTX 780 Ti OC @ 1330MHz with v1.212
> 480GB G.SKILL Phoenix Blade PCIe SSD
> 1000W Corsair HX1000i
> 
> Cooling specs:
> Koolance CPU-380i Waterblock
> EK FC780 GTX Ti Nickel
> Asus's CrossChill Copper is in the loop
> Corsair Airflow 2 (RAM Fans)
> Koolance EXC-800
> Frigidaire FAD704DWD (Dehumidifier)
> 
> Peripheral specs:
> 3 x Asus VG248QE Monitors at 120Hz with LightBoost
> Razer Tiamat 7.1 Gaming Headset
> Qpad MK-70 Backlit with CherryMX reds over PS/2
> SteelSeries Sensei [RAW] Gaming Mouse
> Razer Goliathus Extended - Control Edition Mouse Mat


So I got my 4790K stable at 5.106GHz with 1.354v core and 1.92v input now.



Couldn't get 5.2Ghz stable enough for XTU, tried 1.388v core and 1.98v input, but that's as high as I went. What do you guys think, should I try higher voltages?

5.2GHz was stable enough for SuperPi though:


----------



## Dancop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> TridentX 2 x 4GB 2600CL10 samaung can be competitive, Dancop just broke the superPI 32M wr with a TridentX samsung kit...


but my kit is a 2666c10


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dancop*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> TridentX 2 x 4GB 2600CL10 samaung can be competitive, Dancop just broke the superPI 32M wr with a TridentX samsung kit...
> 
> 
> 
> but my kit is a 2666c10
Click to expand...

Opppsie, well good sample of either are pretty much the same..









BTW, Congrats on all your recent achievements and taking the #2 spot in the world


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptor15sc*
> 
> So I got my 4790K stable at 5.106GHz with 1.354v core and 1.92v input now.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't get 5.2Ghz stable enough for XTU, tried 1.388v core and 1.98v input, but that's as high as I went. What do you guys think, should I try higher voltages?
> 
> 5.2GHz was stable enough for SuperPi though:


Oo ehmmmm maybeeee, perhapsss, mmmm, 5.2GHz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, wat u doing with your pc? hack to NASA?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> TridentX 2 x 4GB 2600CL10 samaung can be competitive, Dancop just broke the superPI 32M wr with a TridentX samsung kit...


I hadn't even seen that.
There have been a few great runs with RAM other than PSC in the past too, I think there was one by Shimzu or someone with MFR a few months back.
I am not close to a PC right now & its hard to browse HWbot on mobile, but I think everyone else in the top 10 is on PSC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dancop*
> 
> but my kit is a 2666c10


Single Sided HCH9..?

And also congratulation.


----------



## Dancop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Single Sided HCH9..?
> 
> And also congratulation.


doubly sided hck0


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Anybody got advice? I do have another pair of sticks (Mushkin Redline) but the IC is unknown. I have strong belief they're also D9PFJ though. Never pushed those sticks to see what they can do.


You have a picture of all your timings? I would start with loosening up secondary and tertiary timings. What board you running?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dancop*
> 
> doubly sided hck0


That was one of my favorite sets. I think mine came as 2400C9 though. I'll look for some screenies, but I ran them 2600 and tight. Nice RAM.


----------



## neilz4

Hey guys, I'm looking for some feedback/help on overclocking my 4790k. I'm brand new to OC'ing but have read through the guide here and many pages of this thread so I feel like I have a grasp of what I'm doing

I've got my 4790k stable (ish) at 4.8 but I am still unable to get even 30 seconds into Intel Burn Test and P95, like everyone says, gets instant killer temps on smalls (5 second 100C?! ***) and 1344k BSOD in 30~ seconds. However, I was able to run stable on Aida64 for 3 hours , XTU for 2 hours (both averaging > 70c on all cores), and passed ROG RealBench with the stats shown in pics (and listed below). I have XMP enabled on 16gb HyperX 1866 and have no idea how to OC the memory (just focusing on CPU for now). What can I do to stabilize better, or does it really not matter to pass every single stress test?

i7 4790k
- 48x
- 100.0 BCLK
- 1.850 VCORE (1.856 actual, reported by HW Monitor and CPU-Z)
- 1.290 VID (1.291 VID actual)
- 40x cache (ran ROG RB with 44x)
- 1.24 VRing
NZXT Kraken x61 push/pull
ASUS Z97-PRO WiFi
EVGA G2 1000w
16GB Kingstop HyperX 1866 (10-11-10-30-1T)
ASUS Strix GTX 970
1x Samsung 840 EVO 250gb
1x WD Black 1TB



http://imgur.com/Ch6KY


EDIT: I haven't bothered trying to bring any of my voltages down since I found my system to be stable and fairly cool here. Based on others' OC's, I think I can get some of my voltages down to run cooler but again, I thought getting advice here would be better than trying to tweak this stuff further at this point

Semi unrelated question: Core3 (4th core) on my CPU seems to run about 5-10c cooler on all of these OC stess tests, so does that mean I would be able to OC this core 1x or 2x faster than the other if doing per core clocking? would that even matter?


----------



## By-Tor

What's a good PI 32m run?

Just ran it on my new setup using my Sammy's and scored this.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xevi*
> 
> Use rotative Single Stage? ~13.000btus ???


...single stage rotary , 300w +- heat dissipation


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> @electro2u listen to the man, grab some nice PSC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-
> 
> nice results man, isn't it amazing how smooth these go on cache once they're cold


Tx. ...didn't even try to max cache...single stage is fun but this chip deserves s.th. much colder; scaling was superb


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> What's a good PI 32m run?
> 
> Just ran it on my new setup using my Sammy's and scored this.


Best to use XP for 32M. I have a copy of XP on an old laptop HDD I don't need anymore. Win7 is very slow.
Nice memory, I got 2 sticks of the same bin. Clock-wise, they get into spitting distance of my 2666C10, albeit at more voltage.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Best to use XP for 32M. I have a copy of XP on an old laptop HDD I don't need anymore. Win7 is very slow.
> Nice memory, I got 2 sticks of the same bin. Clock-wise, they get into spitting distance of my 2666C10, albeit at more voltage.


I still have a copy of XP I could load on my extra SSD and give it a run..

I have had the Sammy's running at 2700mhz.


----------



## deathroll

Hey guys. I'm having trouble on Large FTT test on Prime 95 with my 4690K. I tried everything but I couldn't fix it somehow. I have checked my memory with Memtest86, there is no error, no nothing. It keeps failing unless I overvolt CPU Cores too much. I don't want to push voltages this much. I don't get any BSOD while doing other tests but I'm getting errors with Large FFTs.

For instance, I normally run 4.3 GHz @ 1.155 V, it seems stable with most tests. But it fails on Large FFTs. I have tested with 0.005V increments till reached to 1.190 V. It have failed everytime until 1.170 V. Sometimes first 30 minutes, sometimes in 2 hours, 4 hours..

Can I ignore this test? What is effect of this test on overall system stability? Does it really matter?

I haven't done any RAM and Uncore overclock. I keep my RAM auto timings on 1600 MHz (also tried with manual settings 9-9-9-24 timings) and I set the uncore 35x aswell.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Just curious... Is there any general issues with running vRing at a higher voltage than vCore? My core is at 4.6GHz with 1.216v under load, but I want to get my cache going a bit faster and it's going to fly past that if I want to add any extra frequency. It needs 1.17v to keep it stable at 4GHz with these clocks.


The issue is that's more heat you could be using on core to bump it's multiplier up 1 more.

It sends to me that core goes happily up to a certain multiplier, then takes .07v more for each multiplier after that. If uncore is the same then when you get into those costly multipliers, you're just better off bumping core instead.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> What's a good PI 32m run?


The fastest I got was 6:53, 4690k at 4.7 ghz with 1866/9 ram. Now I'm stuck at 1600/9 with my mixed timings kits it's 10 seconds slower.

The fastest I've seen posted in Haswell/dc was 6 minutes. He had insane ram timings.


----------



## By-Tor

Just ran this @ 2400mhz ram.


----------



## DiceAir

Maybe I should check if my h100i is making proper contact with my cpu. on 4.4GHz 1.216v doing the x264 benchmark I'm getting about 75C per core (23-25C ambient)


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Maybe I should check if my h100i is making proper contact with my cpu. on 4.4GHz 1.216v doing the x264 benchmark I'm getting about 75C per core (23-25C ambient)


Look up the rubber washer system. Without washers, my backplate was loose as hell. Even with the backplate held firmly, I'm still not sure the heat sink is pressed perfectly against the ihs.


----------



## juniordnz

Those H80i/H100i brackets are just a pain to install. Make sure yours isn't loose. Mine without washers and some serious double tape used to make the bracket touch the back side of my motherboard would be loose. You must have a decent amount of pressure to make good contact between IHS and the copper base on your cooler.


----------



## aerotracks

Originally wanted to get my XP ready for 3d, but I got distracted









Sub 6min 32M with 2133C9 kit









http://abload.de/image.php?img=32m_5000_2800_5_59_8437k56.png

CPU Air / mems passive



OT: Best thing I did to my H100 was selling it


----------



## rt123

I know most know it, but still.

To the people trying to compare your Super Pi 32m runs in this thread, make sure you are using the version of Super Pi that is on this page

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/superpi_-_32m/

Time varies across different versions, so its hard to compare unless everybody is on the same version.


----------



## By-Tor

Ran it on the mod 1.5 and ended up with the same time @ 2400mhz


----------



## By-Tor

May I ask what the max SAFE temp is on the 4790k?


----------



## leo38cheng

Hey Guys! I'm thinking about building my own rig with the corsair 240 case I brought from newegg was it was on sale.

Just a quick question: I'm looking to buy the Devil's Canyon i5 4690K --- but will the 5th gens and DDR4 rams coming out, should I hold off on this build ?

Just don't want to spend the money -- if better things are coming out in the VERY near future. (I understand in this realm -- tech changes everyday -- but just want to make sure I'm making a smart choice)

*THANKS!


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo38cheng*
> 
> Hey Guys! I'm thinking about building my own rig with the corsair 240 case I brought from newegg was it was on sale.
> 
> Just a quick question: I'm looking to buy the Devil's Canyon i5 4690K --- but will the 5th gens and DDR4 rams coming out, should I hold off on this build ?
> 
> Just don't want to spend the money -- if better things are coming out in the VERY near future. (I understand in this realm -- tech changes everyday -- but just want to make sure I'm making a smart choice)
> 
> *THANKS!


Just bear in mind that, like every new tech, those skylake will cost a small fortune. If you have the money and the patience, sure, wait and build a rig that will be "future proof" for a long time. I had no money and patience, so I built a 4690k with DDR3 mems and I think it will be a long time until I'm CPU bottle necked in gaming, wich is most of what I use the pc for.


----------



## leo38cheng

Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Just bear in mind that, like every new tech, those skylake will cost a small fortune. If you have the money and the patience, sure, wait and build a rig that will be "future proof" for a long time. I had no money and patience, so I built a 4690k with DDR3 mems and I think it will be a long time until I'm CPU bottle necked in gaming, wich is most of what I use the pc for.


Thanks! -- I use my rig mainly for photshop editing, video editing, video streaming, and have 40+ windows up at the same time.. Should I go for 8gb ram and i7 or can I OC the i5 4690K and 16gb of ram

THANKS!

i'm new to OC -- but I'm sure this community will be more than happy to help


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo38cheng*
> 
> Thanks!
> Thanks! -- I use my rig mainly for photshop editing, video editing, video streaming, and have 40+ windows up at the same time.. Should I go for 8gb ram and i7 or can I OC the i5 4690K and 16gb of ram
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> i'm new to OC -- but I'm sure this community will be more than happy to help


I'm not sure, someone can say if that's true, but I think video/image work benefits a lot from hyper-threading (i7) and RAM. So, if what I said is correct, you'd be better off with an i7 and 16gb RAM.

I'm a gamer, so 4690K + 8gb RAM is ok for me.


----------



## jon5hill

Hi there, I have an ASUS Z97M-PLUS motherboard, so UEFI BIOS with the latest revision. The memory I am using is 2x4gb G.Skill Trident 2400mhz memory with 10-12-12-31-2N-1.65V-1.25V timings/voltages.

I am relatively new to the architecture and have a question concerning the intended behavior of enabling the XMP profile.

From what I understand, the CPU behavior with default settings is as follows: operates at 4.0ghz with clock speed increases up to 4.4ghz depending on load and temperature (turbo).

However, when I enable XMP, no matter what value I specify the memory to operate (2400 through 1866), the CPU operates permanently at turbo speed (4.4ghz).

Is there a reason it is doing this, as I am concerned that the stock cooling option is probably not sufficient for it to be running permanently at 4.4ghz clock speed.

I would ideally like it to run at memory speed of 2400 mhz, with the cpu throttling between 4.0 and 4.4 ghz as it does normally.

I tried entering the memory timings manually, disabling multicore enhancement.

I then decided to manually change the multiplier to 40x, and then adjusted the memory settings to run at 2400mhz. I encountered a blue screen after 4-5 hours of gaming.

A little bit of information about what the settings are actually doing, and what I can expect to get away with using the stock cooler would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jon5hill*
> 
> Hi there, I have an ASUS Z97M-PLUS motherboard, so UEFI BIOS with the latest revision. The memory I am using is 2x4gb G.Skill Trident 2400mhz memory with 10-12-12-31-2N-1.65V-1.25V timings/voltages.
> I am relatively new to the architecture and have a question concerning the intended behavior of enabling the XMP profile.
> From what I understand, the CPU behavior with default settings is as follows: operates at 4.0ghz with clock speed increases up to 4.4ghz depending on load and temperature (turbo).
> However, when I enable XMP, no matter what value I specify the memory to operate (2400 through 1866), the CPU operates permanently at turbo speed (4.4ghz).
> Is there a reason it is doing this, as I am concerned that the stock cooling option is probably not sufficient for it to be running permanently at 4.4ghz clock speed.
> I would ideally like it to run at memory speed of 2400 mhz, with the cpu throttling between 4.0 and 4.4 ghz as it does normally.
> I tried entering the memory timings manually, disabling multicore enhancement.
> I then decided to manually change the multiplier to 40x, and then adjusted the memory settings to run at 2400mhz. I encountered a blue screen after 4-5 hours of gaming.
> A little bit of information about what the settings are actually doing, and what I can expect to get away with using the stock cooler would be highly appreciated.


If you enable XMP only and touch nothing else on bios then when you go to Windows make sure the power settings are set to *BALANCED*. This will enable the CPU to throttle down to 800MHz up 4.4GHz. But seeing as you have changed a few things you will need to reset bios to factory. All MCE does is enable all 4 cores to run at 4.4Ghz at full load. So when you enable XMP and pop up asks does you want to enable. Click yes.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> If you enable XMP only and touch nothing else on bios then when you go to Windows make sure the power settings are set to *BALANCED*. This will enable the CPU to throttle down to 800MHz up 4.4GHz. But seeing as you have changed a few things you will need to reset bios to factory. All MCE does is enable all 4 cores to run at 4.0Ghz at full load. So when you enable XMP and pop up asks does you want to enable. Click yes.


mce makes all cores run at 4.4ghz (i think thats what u ment?).

Mce makes the cpu hit max avertised boost clockspeed on all cores. It often uses too much voltage imo though.

Turning it on, on my 4670k pushes vcore up to 1.2v for 3.8ghz. It can run 4.3ghz at that voltage easy. I never tested it on my 4790k.


----------



## orndorf77

I have my i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz . I was just running 3d mark 11 benchmark and on the 3d mark 11 computer specks it says my builds ( reported stock clock of 4.0ghz ) ( max turbo clock of 4.7ghz ) . I was looking at the specks of other computers that scored similar scores with the same processor and some of them have a higher reported stock clock then mine . is the reported stock clock listed in the specks the un-core clock ? and if not what is the reported stock clock and how do I higher it ?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Maybe I should check if my h100i is making proper contact with my cpu. on 4.4GHz 1.216v doing the x264 benchmark I'm getting about 75C per core (23-25C ambient)


4.4GHz at 1.265V here. I hit about 65°C when doing my stress testing (render with Handbrake). Those temperatures don't seem too bad to me. I've got two Koolance 12025HBK fans as well. They also do not spin to 100% speed. IBT takes chip to 70°C and 100% fan speed though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> May I ask what the max SAFE temp is on the 4790k?


105°C maximum. Try to keep it below 90°C is my advice. Just because 105°C is the limit, doesn't mean you should have it up that high. Go luck in your overclocking!


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> 4.4GHz at 1.265V here. I hit about 65°C when doing my stress testing (render with Handbrake). Those temperatures don't seem too bad to me. I've got two Koolance 12025HBK fans as well. They also do not spin to 100% speed. IBT takes chip to 70°C and 100% fan speed though.
> 105°C maximum. Try to keep it below 90°C is my advice. Just because 105°C is the limit, doesn't mean you should have it up that high. Go luck in your overclocking!


wow that high... Coming from an 8350, 90c is nice... I'm hiiting mid 60's in prime and worried I'll burn it up..


----------



## Gregory14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> wow that high... Coming from an 8350, 90c is nice... I'm hiiting mid 60's in prime and worried I'll burn it up..


90's is like 70's for a 8350, the amd will not degrade at 60's


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> wow that high... Coming from an 8350, 90c is nice... I'm hiiting mid 60's in prime and worried I'll burn it up..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> 90's is like 70's for a 8350, the amd will not degrade at 60's


Pretty much. The 8350 actually runs much hotter than it states. It also has a larger die space to dissipate heat. Basically, they both are able to hit high temperatures, it's just reported on a different scale.

EDIT: Above 80°C is actually bad for FX series. Really bad. Typically, you want the chip to run no higher than 70°C.


----------



## 95329

I've been struggling with my 4690K to get it running at 4.5GHz. I managed to do it but it requires 1.3V vcore and 1.9V input to be Prime95 blend stable. I have delidded it and I'm using Noctua NH-U12S push/pull to cool it. The temps peak 80c running blend for a long period of time. In normal use temps stay below 70c.

Am I missing something or is my 4690K really just that crappy? I had a 4670K that ran nicely [email protected] without much tweaking and actually did [email protected] which was nice.

Any tips overclocking devils canyons are appreciated


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Another 4690k that needs 1.3V+ to get 4.5GHz.... Just not as good of bins compared to 4790k. That being said, 4.4GHz is a +1GHz overclock.


----------



## sifalio

I7 4790K 4.5 --->1.10V


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sifalio*
> 
> I7 4790K 4.5 --->1.10V


bios stock vid or windows stock under load ?


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Another 4690k that needs 1.3V+ to get 4.5GHz.... Just not as good of bins compared to 4790k. That being said, *4.4GHz is a +1GHz overclock.*


Not really since the turbo goes up to 3.9GHz. But yeah, I know what you mean. I've been spoiled by the 2500K I had








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sifalio*
> 
> I7 4790K 4.5 --->1.10V


Yeah just rub the salt in the wound


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Not really since the turbo goes up to 3.9GHz. But yeah, I know what you mean. I've been spoiled by the 2500K I had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah just rub the salt in the wound


thats a 100mhz overclock. (trying to lighten the blow)


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Not really since the turbo goes up to 3.9GHz.


3.9GHz if only two threads used. 4.4GHz for all four threads


----------



## sifalio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> bios stock vid or windows stock under load ?


I7 4790K [email protected] 4.5GHZ
MULTIPLIER= 45X
VCORE = 1.10V
CASHE RATIO MIN = AUTO
CASHE RATIO MAX = AUTO
INTEL SPEED STEP = DISABLED
MEM FREQUENCY = GSKILL 2133MHZ---> @2400MHZ
TIMINGS = 10 12 11 28 2


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> 3.9GHz if only two threads used. 4.4GHz for all four threads


4.4GHz? You mean 3.4GHz? Also that is why I said up to


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I meant 4.4GHz for all threads when overclocked








Multi tasking isn't going well for me right now.


----------



## 95329

But still I'm looking for DC overclocking tips







Does ring voltage help core stability or should I only worry about vcore and vinput?


----------



## Sharchaster

Re-run Prime 95....dual 1344K with 4.8 GHz Core, 4.4 Ghz [email protected] MHz of RAM


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Re-run Prime 95....dual 1344K with 4.8 GHz Core, 4.4 Ghz [email protected] MHz of RAM


Nice job, better to use 512k for checking cache stability though.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Nice job, better to use 512k for checking cache stability though.


will do it....in the next few hours....also what about temps....do you think use 512K stability test don't make the temps increase too much like small FFT does?


----------



## aerotracks

It won't. You'll see yourself


----------



## Sharchaster

Dual 512 K or Min 512 K max 1344?


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> 4.4GHz? You mean 3.4GHz? Also that is why I said up to


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I meant 4.4GHz for all threads when overclocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multi tasking isn't going well for me right now.


My motherboard comes with a feature called enhanced turbo. That allows my cpu to go 4.4GHz regardless of usage and makes my games more stable. I get less stutter etc etc


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Dual 512 K or Min 512 K max 1344?


Just 512k. Just type min fft 512, max fft 512.


----------



## Fiernaq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo38cheng*
> 
> Thanks!
> Thanks! -- I use my rig mainly for photshop editing, video editing, video streaming, and have 40+ windows up at the same time.. Should I go for 8gb ram and i7 or can I OC the i5 4690K and 16gb of ram


My understanding is that video editing and streaming benefit more from cores which would mean you're better off going with a Z99 and X series chip. Z97 and the 4690k is more for straight up gaming with nothing else running and the 4790k would be for gaming and possibly running a twitch stream at the same time.

Source:


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> My motherboard comes with a feature called enhanced turbo. That allows my cpu to go 4.4GHz regardless of usage and makes my games more stable. I get less stutter etc etc


Sounds like disabling all power saving features and putting in 44x multi with auto voltage. Not smart.


----------



## sasparilla

hey guys maybe you can help me. I have a 4790K wich is awesome so far, but ive got some questions.

First of all i need to know, if my vcore behavior is like it should be:

Everything on stock in bios (auto vcore) ASUS core enhancement off!

4790k(stock) idle: 0,8V (800mhz all cores)
4790k(stock) prime95 26.6: 1,14V (4.2 ghz all cores)
4790K(stock) prime95 28.5: 1,169V (4.2ghz all cores)

Vcore in Bios is shown as 1.056 v.

Shouldn be the Vcore difference higher between non AVX /FM3 and AVX ? If i remeber correctly, there should be a 0.1V bump, but as u can see above there isnt.

Whats your idle Vcore? Almost every 4790k ive seen has lower idle vcore (about 0.72-0.75 v)

thanks for clearing up!


----------



## aerotracks

You're at stock operation, which means there's a voltage value in the VID table assigned the clock you're running. Would you mind retesting with 4300 on all cores?


----------



## sasparilla

so is the delta of 0.029v between non AVX load (26.6) and 28.5 normal?

what is your 4790ks idle voltage at 800mhz?

thanks man.


----------



## aerotracks

Almost zero, with C6 and C7 turned on.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> mce makes all cores run at 4.4ghz (i think thats what u ment?).
> 
> Mce makes the cpu hit max avertised boost clockspeed on all cores. It often uses too much voltage imo though.
> 
> Turning it on, on my 4670k pushes vcore up to 1.2v for 3.8ghz. It can run 4.3ghz at that voltage easy. I never tested it on my 4790k.


My bad, edited. You can still have MCE and XMP enabled and you can manually enter the voltage. Yes the motherboards tend to add too much voltage but everyone always enters it manually.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> I've been struggling with my 4690K to get it running at 4.5GHz. I managed to do it but it requires 1.3V vcore and 1.9V input to be Prime95 blend stable. I have delidded it and I'm using Noctua NH-U12S push/pull to cool it. The temps peak 80c running blend for a long period of time. In normal use temps stay below 70c.
> 
> Am I missing something or is my 4690K really just that crappy? I had a 4670K that ran nicely [email protected] without much tweaking and actually did [email protected] which was nice.
> 
> Any tips overclocking devils canyons are appreciated


I believe these 4690K just have a lot of "bad batch" and we just got one of them.

To soften your mourning, mine is not even stable at 1.3, it needs 1.325vid (1.35vcore).

We are truly gifted, my friend!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Another 4690k that needs 1.3V+ to get 4.5GHz.... Just not as good of bins compared to 4790k. That being said, 4.4GHz is a +1GHz overclock.


4690K is 3.5GHz stock, so a +1Ghz overclock would be anything higher than 4500mhz.


----------



## Fiernaq

Did some testing with my ASUS Maximus VII Hero and i7-4790k. I've got a Cryorig R1 Universal to cool it and I have both the TIM that came with the R1 and a tube of two year old Gelid GC Extreme. I tried a few different application styles such as tiny dot, rice size, pea size, long line, and the X. Temperature wise they were all within 2 degrees of each other but I did notice that some didn't cover the chip very well and others left excess. In terms of coverage is say the best was a small X shape. Make the X too big though and you wind up with TIM leading over the edge of the CPU lid on its way towards the socket which is very bad so just keep the X small. A line was also pretty decent and much easier to keep from using too much TIM.

With c-states and eist disabled and bios in default other than that I sit at a stock vid of 1.088V in bios. Using the auto voltage settings while just upping the core ratio was terrible. Asus tried to give my chip 1.408V just to hit x46 which of course would've let me boil water on it if thermal throttling hadn't kicked in. I'm still testing manual vcore voltages but that's about the extent of my OCing experience. I've never messed with PLL or VCCIN or even uncore (think my bios calls this simply cache) but I hear that these new haswell chips sometimes need those numbers changed too. I'll post more details once I get home but I was able to boot to x46 at 1.200V although not stable yet.


----------



## emsj86

What do you use to test. I've been using intel burn test. I've tried Aida and prime Fft but both run low low temps compared to ibt. I7 4790k 1.29v on intel burn test nets me high temp of 74. And the other two don't go above 64 celius.


----------



## Fiernaq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> What do you use to test. I've been using intel burn test. I've tried Aida and prime Fft but both run low low temps compared to ibt. I7 4790k 1.29v on intel burn test nets me high temp of 74. And the other two don't go above 64 celius.


Highest temps I've seen on the 4790k have come from Prime95 ver28.5 with IBT coming in a close second. However, IBT doesn't hold those temps as long as prime does which make it ideal for early testing. I go for an XTU and x264 pass first before hitting up IBT and only then do I move to Aida and finally Prime.


----------



## stickg1

I swapped the coolers with my AMD rig, now using a little CM Seidon 240M, I think, with some nice Silverstone PWM fans. Currently testing 4.6GHz on my 4690K, I have passed 5 minutes of XTU at 1.200v and temps are nice so I will press onward..



EDIT:

Passed 4.7GHz @ 1.250v, I'm beginning to smile...


----------



## aerotracks

looks good


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I swapped the coolers with my AMD rig, now using a little CM Seidon 240M, I think, with some nice Silverstone PWM fans. Currently testing 4.6GHz on my 4690K, I have passed 5 minutes of XTU at 1.200v and temps are nice so I will press onward..
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Passed 4.7GHz @ 1.250v, I'm beginning to smile...


Very promising. I would guess the stability you need to pass a 5 min xtu test is about .05v lower than you will need for real life or x264 loops. But that number is probably a constant so you can keep moving forward until you are near your voltage/thermal cap and then go for full stability.

What's your input and uncore settings?


----------



## fat4l

Finally, my beauty is plugged in and fully fitted with fans









Mora 3 420 + 8x230mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro Red Led, push-pull

Cools my 4790k incredibly!

Water temp(temp#1):22C (deltaT=3C)
Idle CPU: 25-27C
Load CPU: 73-80C(Prime95_v28.5, 5G_1.36v, 2mins just for quick showcase of temps)


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Very promising. I would guess the stability you need to pass a 5 min xtu test is about .05v lower than you will need for real life or x264 loops. But that number is probably a constant so you can keep moving forward until you are near your voltage/thermal cap and then go for full stability.
> 
> What's your input and uncore settings?


1.900v and 4000MHz I think. I've overclocked Sandy and Ivy, I'm not too familiar with NB overclocking, but I think I'm going for 4.8GHz, how much should my uncore be? Is there a certain ratio you need to keep it in reference the core frequency?


----------



## aerotracks

uncore 300MHz behind cores works best usually.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> 1.900v and 4000MHz I think. I've overclocked Sandy and Ivy, I'm not too familiar with NB overclocking, but I think I'm going for 4.8GHz, how much should my uncore be? Is there a certain ratio you need to keep it in reference the core frequency?


Keep your uncore at stock until you get a good core ratio, then boost it. Most people find the uncore at 3-4 multipliers below core is easy to hit but I seem to be lower. Uncore has like 1/10 the impact on performance as core and its just linear, so there is no sweet spot you have to hit performance wise.

Input voltage really rockets up at higher vcore. I need 1.85 vrin for 1.28 vcore, but 2.1 for 1.36. So to maximize your core keep this high and then drop it later. Input voltage lack seems to take much longer to find in stress tests.


----------



## stickg1

Hmm about that 4.7GHz @ 1.25v run, I had set those timings and settings in Windows with either XTU or Formula Drive and it passed, but when I set those settings in BIOS and ran the stress test it was unstable. So far I have 4.7GHz @ 1.280v stable. Taking a break for now.. I will be very happy with 4.7GHz @ 1.280v on a 4690K. But it looks like I have the cooling capacity to raise the voltage a bit, so I will see what I can do to get higher clocks.


----------



## Vanhoud

I finally got around to Overclocking my 4790k, after initially thinking "I don't need to oc, it's fast enough" for the last few months. This is the first time I have oc'd a computer and it was pretty fun tweaking the voltage and other settings to find a stable oc. As of now, I'm at 4.5ghz with a voltage of 1.11v. Is this considered good in terms of ghz/voltage ratio?


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanhoud*
> 
> I finally got around to Overclocking my 4790k, after initially thinking "I don't need to oc, it's fast enough" for the last few months. This is the first time I have oc'd a computer and it was pretty fun tweaking the voltage and other settings to find a stable oc. As of now, I'm at 4.5ghz with a voltage of 1.11v. Is this considered good in terms of ghz/voltage ratio?


4.5GHz at 1.11v seems pretty good to me, if it's stable. I am at 1.216v for 4.6GHz right now.

On a similar note, I have been tweaking my overclock, at the moment I have:
CPU @ 4.6GHz @ 1.216v
Cache @ 4.4GHz @ 1.17v
RAM @ 2600 12-13-12-32 @ 1.6v (4x4GB G.Skill 1866 9-10-9-28 1.5v sticks)



EDIT: I think I will keep my 2600MHz memory settings for benching... Testing memory stability at that speed made the memory modules too hot to touch for more than a second or so. For day to day I think I will stick with 2133 10-11-10-30 1.57v. It still gets hot but I can comfortably keep my fingers on the modules under load, so it's well within my comfort zone.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> You have a picture of all your timings? I would start with loosening up secondary and tertiary timings. What board you running?
> That was one of my favorite sets. I think mine came as 2400C9 though. I'll look for some screenies, but I ran them 2600 and tight. Nice RAM.


Board is Z97 Mpower Max AC. Out of town right now but will show you a pic on the weekend, thanks for the help.

The Mushkin wouldn't load Windows at 2400 9-9-9 either yet it Cinebenches at 2200 8-8-8. Must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Fiernaq

ASUS Maximus VII Hero, i7-4790k, Cryorig R1 Universal.
Optimized Defaults with EIST and CStates disabled:
Vcore = 1.088V
Highest temp after 30mins in BIOS = 33C

In Windows using HWInfo64
VCCIN = 1.872V
Vcore = 1.280
VID = 1.269

Ok, time for some tests. Set Core Ratio to x46 and Vcore to 1.200 in BIOS. Passed Intel XTU 5min, failed IBT on pass 3 with a 104 BSOD.

Bumped Vcore to 1.210. Went with IBT first this time and passed. Ran default 5 run x264 test and passed. Failed XTU after about 35 mins with a 101 BSOD.

Read something in the Haswell thread about how leaving Uncore (called Cache in the ASUS BIOS) at auto can sometimes cause instability so I bumped it to x41 for both min and max, everything else the same as previous test. XTU caused a reboot (no BSOD) just after 30 mins.

For this last one I decided to write down more numbers since I'm feeling good about it.
Vcore = 1.250
Core Ratio = x46
Cache Ratio = x40 min, x40 max
XTU was run for 40 mins. AIDA was run with CPU, FPU, Cache, and Memory checked for 40 mins. First OCCT was run with Long Data Sets for 20 mins. Second OCCT was run with Short Data Sets for 20 mins. Prime95 ver 28.5 was run with Blend settings (8B-4kB FFTs) for about 5 mins hitting peaks of 79C on a 320B run before popping a 124 BSOD. Goes to show that you can test with one utility for short amounts of time and think you're ok when the system isn't really fully stable. Not that I think Prime (28.5) crashing is really that big of a deal but my goal here is stability so I'll keep on testing. Meanwhile, here are the temps from all the tests (all passed except Prime95):

Code:



Code:


Core  0    1    2    3
-------------------------
Idle  58   63   62   58
IBT   78   86   88   78
XTU   66   72   70   65
x264  69   74   73   68
AIDA  74   80   82   72
OCCT  67   75   73   67
OCCT  71   79   78   69
P95   ~75  ~79  ~79  ~75

It's getting late so I'll have to keep testing tomorrow. My goal is to eventually run AIDA for 8 hours and Prime for 1 hour as well as passing all other tests while staying around the 80C peak mark. Yes, I know this chip can handle higher (I hit thermal throttle limits at 100C using auto voltages even as low as x44 ratio which is stupid) but my priority with this OC is stability.


----------



## aerotracks

Maxing out my X437, everything air cooled. Happy so squeeze out a few more MHz









http://abload.de/image.php?img=32m_5250_5_43_719pxsnn.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=maxxmem_27980ogd9w.png


----------



## Dash8Q4

Howdy gents. Just wanted to pop in quickly to express how much I like the 4790K. Been using it for just under a week and haven't had the chance to do any stress testing yet. Coming from the system below, just upgraded to an Asus Z97-A an the cpu of course. It seems like i got myself one of the monster overclockers from the vietnam batches. Look at the VID at defaults. If i remember correctly, in the guide at the beginning of this thread it says the lower the VID the higher the potential to Overclock. I will be tinkering with this baby later this week and hopefully post back some results on the weekend.

Cheers for now.


----------



## sifalio

I7 4790 4.8Ghz 1.18v

max temps core0=68 core1=68 core2=69 core3=63

I 'm using Aida64 extreme

Are these temps ok?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sifalio*
> 
> I7 4790 4.8Ghz 1.18v
> 
> max temps core0=68 core1=68 core2=69 core3=63
> 
> I 'm using Aida64 extreme
> 
> Are these temps ok?


Seems about right.
Although I think your original Vcore would be a bit higher.

How are you measuring it.?


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sifalio*
> 
> I7 4790 4.8Ghz 1.18v
> 
> max temps core0=68 core1=68 core2=69 core3=63
> 
> I 'm using Aida64 extreme
> 
> Are these temps ok?


Temps are fine, voltage is excellent. Have you run any games/prime95?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiernaq*
> 
> ASUS Maximus VII Hero, i7-4790k, Cryorig R1 Universal.
> Optimized Defaults with EIST and CStates disabled:
> Vcore = 1.088V
> Highest temp after 30mins in BIOS = 33C
> 
> In Windows using HWInfo64
> VCCIN = 1.872V
> Vcore = 1.280
> VID = 1.269
> 
> Ok, time for some tests. Set Core Ratio to x46 and Vcore to 1.200 in BIOS. Passed Intel XTU 5min, failed IBT on pass 3 with a 104 BSOD.
> 
> Bumped Vcore to 1.210. Went with IBT first this time and passed. Ran default 5 run x264 test and passed. Failed XTU after about 35 mins with a 101 BSOD.
> 
> Read something in the Haswell thread about how leaving Uncore (called Cache in the ASUS BIOS) at auto can sometimes cause instability so I bumped it to x41 for both min and max, everything else the same as previous test. XTU caused a reboot (no BSOD) just after 30 mins.
> 
> For this last one I decided to write down more numbers since I'm feeling good about it.
> Vcore = 1.250
> Core Ratio = x46
> Cache Ratio = x40 min, x40 max
> XTU was run for 40 mins. AIDA was run with CPU, FPU, Cache, and Memory checked for 40 mins. First OCCT was run with Long Data Sets for 20 mins. Second OCCT was run with Short Data Sets for 20 mins. Prime95 ver 28.5 was run with Blend settings (8B-4kB FFTs) for about 5 mins hitting peaks of 79C on a 320B run before popping a 124 BSOD. Goes to show that you can test with one utility for short amounts of time and think you're ok when the system isn't really fully stable. Not that I think Prime (28.5) crashing is really that big of a deal but my goal here is stability so I'll keep on testing. Meanwhile, here are the temps from all the tests (all passed except Prime95):
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Core  0    1    2    3
> -------------------------
> Idle  58   63   62   58
> IBT   78   86   88   78
> XTU   66   72   70   65
> x264  69   74   73   68
> AIDA  74   80   82   72
> OCCT  67   75   73   67
> OCCT  71   79   78   69
> P95   ~75  ~79  ~79  ~75
> 
> It's getting late so I'll have to keep testing tomorrow. My goal is to eventually run AIDA for 8 hours and Prime for 1 hour as well as passing all other tests while staying around the 80C peak mark. Yes, I know this chip can handle higher (I hit thermal throttle limits at 100C using auto voltages even as low as x44 ratio which is stupid) but my priority with this OC is stability.


can you tell me what is the bios nember you use ? i have problem with last bios 2203


----------



## sifalio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Seems about right.
> Although I think your original Vcore would be a bit higher.
> 
> How are you measuring it.?


I 'm using Aida64 extreme and Hwmonitor


----------



## sifalio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Temps are fine, voltage is excellent. Have you run any games/prime95?


I 'm using Aida64 extreme and a lot of games such as metro last light and my cpu is stable.


----------



## Sharchaster

Re-RUN Prime 95 27.9 with 4.8 GHz Core, 4.4 GHz Uncore @1.187 Volt with 1866 MHz of RAM with 512 K MIN and MAX


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sifalio*
> 
> I7 4790 4.8Ghz 1.18v
> 
> max temps core0=68 core1=68 core2=69 core3=63
> 
> I 'm using Aida64 extreme
> 
> Are these temps ok?


delidded? what amb temps ?


----------



## sifalio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> delidded? what amb temps ?


delidded=no

Amb temp=12-14 degrees of celsius

I believe untill summer I am ok.

When the summer comes I will put 4.5 with 1.10v


----------



## sifalio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sifalio*
> 
> delidded=no
> 
> Amb temp=12-14 degrees of celsius
> 
> I believe untill summer I am ok.
> 
> When the summer comes I will put 4.5 with 1.10v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sifalio*
> 
> delidded=no
> 
> Amb temp=12-14 degrees of celsius
> 
> I believe untill summer I am ok.
> 
> When the summer comes I will put 4.5 with 1.10v


Also I am thinking about custom water cooling only for my cpu.
Now I am using Corsair H110


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sifalio*
> 
> Also I am thinking about custom water cooling only for my cpu.
> Now I am using Corsair H110


are u using water chiller or stuff ?


----------



## sifalio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> are u using water chiller or stuff ?


I am using Corsair H110 but I believe that it isn't good enough.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sifalio*
> 
> I am using Corsair H110 but I believe that it isn't good enough.


how do you have 14/15 ambient temp ?


----------



## sifalio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> how do you have 14/15 ambient temp ?


Do you mean room temperature or idle?

If you mean idle, is about 30 degrees of celsius.


----------



## Fiernaq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> can you tell me what is the bios nember you use ? i have problem with last bios 2203


Latest version from website as of Friday. 22something but I'll look up the number when I get home.


----------



## Fiernaq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sifalio*
> 
> delidded=no
> 
> Amb temp=12-14 degrees of celsius
> 
> I believe untill summer I am ok.
> 
> When the summer comes I will put 4.5 with 1.10v


You live in an icebox, man. I'm sitting at an ambient of 24-25C.


----------



## sifalio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiernaq*
> 
> You live in an icebox, man. I'm sitting at an ambient of 24-25C.


haha
My room is very cold in the winter, but in the summer is too warm.
This time I have 11 degrees of celsius .haha.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sifalio*
> 
> haha
> My room is very cold in the winter, but in the summer is too warm.
> This time I have 11 degrees of celsius .haha.


11C ambient? I'd be wearing gloves and a jacket.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> 11C ambient? I'd be wearing gloves and a jacket.


I hope he's not taking the temperature of the weather outdoors


----------



## bvsbutthd101

I'm trying to find out my 4790k's stock VID. In the OP it says to disable all the power saving features (which I've done). Then when you boot into windows it says your cpu should be running at 4.4ghz with a multiplier from 44 to 40. A little confused on that part considering that can range from 4.0 to 4.4ghz. My multiplier is 42 resulting in 4.2 ghz. Is this normal? I can't seem to get it to turbo to 4.4ghz. No matter what I do.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> I'm trying to find out my 4790k's stock VID. In the OP it says to disable all the power saving features (which I've done). Then when you boot into windows it says your cpu should be running at 4.4ghz with a multiplier from 44 to 40. A little confused on that part considering that can range from 4.0 to 4.4ghz. My multiplier is 42 resulting in 4.2 ghz. Is this normal? I can't seem to get it to turbo to 4.4ghz. No matter what I do.


when 4 cores active, your CPU will be only at 4.2 GHz...only 2 cores can use 4.4 GHz...so you must set the multiplier manually on the BIOS


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> when 4 cores active, your CPU will be only at 4.2 GHz...only 2 cores can use 4.4 GHz...so you must set the multiplier manually on the BIOS


Thanks, so if I want to get my stock CPU VID I should leave everything as it is but manually change the multiplier to 44 or just leave that on auto? Currently with the multiplier on auto my VID is 1.152v.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> Thanks, so if I want to get my stock CPU VID I should leave everything as it is but manually change the multiplier to 44 or just leave that on auto? Currently with the multiplier on auto my VID is 1.152v.


just leave everything on auto....just like the first time you bought it and install it....if you change all cores into 44, then it's not stock clocks...it's +200 MHz overclock....because the default is 4.2 GHz not 4.4 GHz (4 cores active)...


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> just leave everything on auto....just like the first time you bought it and install it....if you change all cores into 44, then it's not stock clocks...it's +200 MHz overclock....because the default is 4.2 GHz not 4.4 GHz (4 cores active)...


Cool thanks, I actually already have my 4790k OC'd to 4.6 but it requires so much voltage (1.32v). Wanted to see what my stock voltage was.


----------



## juniordnz

What the hell??????


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> What the hell??????


your bus clock is 102.2


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> What the hell??????


yeah it sometimes happen....I remember when my i7 is at 4.8 GHz, then did some benchmarking test with XTU, they reported that my freq is at 4.88 GHz, lol...

also your BUS clock is at 102.2 MHz when full load...so I think that's the case...


----------



## juniordnz

But it's set manually to 100.0 on BIOS. Could that be why I couldn't get my x45 OC stable and would crash into games? I was not crashing at 4.5, it was really crashing at 4.6!

Even a second at 100mhz higher during a demanding application could make it crash, right?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> just leave everything on auto....just like the first time you bought it and install it....if you change all cores into 44, then it's not stock clocks...it's +200 MHz overclock....because the default is 4.2 GHz not 4.4 GHz (4 cores active)...


+1 the stock 4200 not 4400 but asus mobo drive all core to full turbo speed


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> your bus clock is 102.2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> also your BUS clock is at 102.2 MHz when full load...so I think that's the case...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> But it's set manually to 100.0 on BIOS. Could that be why I couldn't get my x45 OC stable and would crash into games? I was not crashing at 4.5, it was really crashing at 4.6!


Just tested here with AIDA and Firestrike Ultra. AIDA wouldn't change bclk under full load, but Firestrike Ultra did. So it's something related to CPU/PCI-E interaction: when both VGA and CPU are at full load (like in a highly demanding game) my BCLK would spike causing an increase of 100mhz (4.5 to 4.6ghz). That's why I could pass 12+ hours of AIDA with set voltage and then would crash in few minutes of gaming.

I went to BIOS and disabled the Spectrum setting and set BCLK/PCI ratio to 1 (both were on AUTO before). After that Firestrike Ultra didn't spike BCLK at all, it remained a constant 100.0 throughout the whole testing!

I'm really excited about these findings because these behavior may be the cause of why a needed so much voltage to get my overclocks stable comparing to other people. It's because I was actually supplying voltage for 100mhz higher overclock!

Now testing 4.5ghz @ 1.275vid (my stable 4.4ghz overclock without the tweaking on BCLK/PCI Ratio).


----------



## Sharchaster

You need some tweaking for your CPU...you ran GTX 970 @1600 MHz....which is high I think....especially with Firestrike Ultra (4k resolution, lol)


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> You need some tweaking for your CPU...you ran GTX 970 @1600 MHz....which is high I think....especially with Firestrike Ultra (4k resolution, lol)


VGA overclock is rock solid. Using it for a week now with every kind a game without any problems. My problem is CPU overclock. I was stable ate 4.4ghz/1.250vid and 4.5ghz/1.325vid. But those voltages seems pretty high, that's when I saw those BCLK spikes in Hwinfo that was setting my processor 100mhz higher.

It's just a theory for now, it need further testing.

(I use firestrike ultra because the other 2 are too soft on my 970. Ultra is the only one that seems to push it closer to its limit)


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> VGA overclock is rock solid. Using it for a week now with every kind a game without any problems. My problem is CPU overclock. I was stable ate 4.4ghz/1.250vid and 4.5ghz/1.325vid. But those voltages seems pretty high, that's when I saw those BCLK spikes in Hwinfo that was setting my processor 100mhz higher.
> 
> It's just a theory for now, it need further testing.
> 
> (I use firestrike ultra because the other 2 are too soft on my 970. Ultra is the only one that seems to push it closer to its limit)


I will not worry as long as the temps is fine, and my system don't crash when playing a game....BCLK spike means you need to do something for your CPU (most probably is increase the freq of your CPU)....or add a little bit more voltage for your CPU....


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> +1 the stock 4200 not 4400 but asus mobo drive all core to full turbo speed


you can disable core enhancment in bios. My hero has it on by default.


----------



## By-Tor

My computer room stays between 16-18c all the time.


----------



## juniordnz

My theory failed. I managed to fix the bclk spikes but it wouldn't do anything to improve stability.









My chip is still a piece of crap.


----------



## tmaven

Hey guys!

I just changed my intel xeon e3-1231v3 for 4690k. Motherboard is Asus Maximus VII Impact. Cooler is Corsair H100i (push 2x noctua + pull 2x slim scythe = difference like 3°C).

Currently I use 4,6GHz with 1,23V.

I was able to hold 4,7GHz too with 1,3V, but only under OCCT. Prime95 torture was too much (always bsod after 1,5h).


----------



## tikurokey

Thanks for info,,, someday I want to join.


----------



## Fiernaq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> can you tell me what is the bios nember you use ? i have problem with last bios 2203


I'm using 2201 dated 04Dec2014 which is also the last BIOS I see listed for the ASUS Maximus VII Hero on the manufacturer website.

Since I was pretty close to stable I went ahead and set the BIOS closer to how it'll be when I use it 24x7.
Core Ratio: x46
Vcore: 1.260V
Cache Ratio: x43
Cache: 1.200V
XMP Profile 1 loaded for 2400MHz with 10-12-12-31 at 1.65V
EIST and C-States 1-7 enabled
DSA enabled

Went from an XTU benchmark score of 940 on the previous test to 1160 on this one. Too lazy to post temps for all the tests again but they're basically 1-3C higher across the board. The only test that went above 90C was Prime95 ver 28.5 on blend and only once it hit an 8k FFT round. IBT passed easily peaking at 89C on hottest core. XTU was registering some 0.03MHz dips in clock speed until the stress test was started after which it remained steady at 4.6 for the next 45ish minutes peaking at 76C. x264 passed peaking at 76C. AIDA ran for over an hour this time with CPU, FPU, Cache, and Memory checked and peaked at only 83C. Prime95 passed the 320k round before popping a 101 BSOD about a minute into the 8k round (total time about 6 mins). Highest temps for P95 by the time it failed were 84, 93, 92, and 84.

Not sure at this point if I should keep boosting Vcore or if I should try adding a bit to VCCIN or if I should mess with the cache some more or if I should just go ahead and drop core to x45 now and start looking for stable there. I mean, temps aren't bad but I would like to be consistently under 80C.

Oh and I don't know a whole lot about AIDA but I did run all the CPU benchmarks and got Queen 58831, PW 22483, ZLib 394.7, AES 20896, and Hash 4716. I'm not a big benchmark guy but I suppose I should see if any of my other programs have one to run.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> My theory failed. I managed to fix the bclk spikes but it wouldn't do anything to improve stability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My chip is still a piece of crap.


how do you fix that? your chip is very good bro, +1 GHz overclock (or more) is absolutely no crap.


----------



## Dash8Q4

Just received my Cryorig R1 Ultimate and installed it. Anyone with ASUS Z97-A care to share their BIOS settings? Not sure if I should be changing LLC or not.
I am currently sitting at 5.0Ghz with 1.3Vcore set in the bios. Cache 42x with auto voltages across the board on everything else. Is this the right setup for long stress testing(AIDA options CPU/FPU/etc)??

Thanks


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lokito50*
> 
> Just received my Cryorig R1 Ultimate and installed it. Anyone with ASUS Z97-A care to share their BIOS settings? Not sure if I should be changing LLC or not.
> I am currently sitting at 5.0Ghz with 1.3Vcore set in the bios. Cache 42x with auto voltages across the board on everything else. Is this the right setup for long stress testing(AIDA options CPU/FPU/etc)??


AIDA64 is a cakewalk and pretty much useless for anything other than monitoring and sending info to an Aquaero.

Try the suggested stability test on first page of this thread. x264

Or try the XTU benchmark


----------



## Dash8Q4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> AIDA64 is a cakewalk and pretty much useless for anything other than monitoring and sending info to an Aquaero.
> 
> Try the suggested stability test on first page of this thread. x264
> 
> Or try the XTU benchmark


True enough, got a couple of BSODs and had to up the Vcore to 1.33volts. I will test it out more tomorrow after work and post back!


----------



## Joa3d43

...hey guys - ...posted some results from a new 4790K last week with which I'm very happy but I also got a Pentium G3258 (still in the box) for Xmas in my stocking...what is the typical / highest DDR3 speed owners of the G3258 have been getting ? Wondering if I can leave my 4790K DDR3 settings 'as is' when I plug the G3258 into the same mobo. Tx


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lokito50*
> 
> Just received my Cryorig R1 Ultimate and installed it. Anyone with ASUS Z97-A care to share their BIOS settings? Not sure if I should be changing LLC or not.
> I am currently sitting at 5.0Ghz with 1.3Vcore set in the bios. Cache 42x with auto voltages across the board on everything else. Is this the right setup for long stress testing(AIDA options CPU/FPU/etc)??
> 
> Thanks


As electro2u already suggested Aida64 stress test is not stressful enough.

i will also give you some tips and hints.

Dont use Prime95 while on air. Even on water theres still no point as it is very syntetihic test and heat up the cpu extremely.
XTU benchmark is more stressful than XTU stability test but its still not very stressful.

The best way how to test your OC is to use Asus real bench.
This program is very close to real world load/tasks and shows instability realllyyyy fast.

Run asus real bench, select benchmark, tick H264 nothing else. Put it on loop x10. If your cpu passes this its pretty much stable and u can start playing games. It takes 15 mins.....
If you pass this and have more time u can run other bench tests to see if ur cpu can handle other, less stressful, tasks.
U can also try the stress test. Select amount of memory u have in the system. Run stress test for at least 2 hours.

U can also try OCCT. It shows instability fast as well. Sometimes Real Bench is better sometimes OCCT. Try both and see whats better(shows instability faster) for your cpu.
Run OCCT. Select OCCT:CPU tab. Put it on 10 min test, set idle periods to 0, select Large data set, 64 bit. If u pass first 10 mins ur good. Try to aim for 1 hour tho if u have time.

My recommendation is to run Asus benchmark H264 10 times in a loop. Then 10 mins of OCCT large data set. Then games....

If u do something else than games(encoding) U will need to increase the time of testing.Encoding is rly stressful and u wanna be rly stable.

My cpu at 5g can pass XTU bench almost everytime at 1.325V. For cinebench it needs 1.350v. For 10x real bench H264 or 10 mins of OCCT it needs 1.38-1.4v.
The question is how much voltage it really needs for games and other daily tasks..


----------



## DirektEffekt

My thought, as far as stress testing goes, was always that things that present tasks which are more strenuous, siuch as p95, IBT, LinX etc. were always best. The logic being that, if you are going to stress with only every day tasks, then it may well be that, while it seems perfectly stable, once every so often it may fail at one of those tasks, although it may be a 1 in 100 shot. So you could leave your computer doing some encoding in Handbrake, and halfway through a 5 hour encode it could just randomly fail.

Whereas if you test with P95 or OCCT or LinX or something which is above the normal levels of stress, you increase the odds of failure, so when you pass those you have a higher certainty of stability. For example, XTU and the x264 stress test, not the one in the ASUS suite which has come up recently, but the other one, have shown stable where gaming has caused a crash, whereas I have never had this happen when testing with Prime95. Just my two cents.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...hey guys - ...posted some results from a new 4790K last week with which I'm very happy but I also got a Pentium G3258 (still in the box) for Xmas in my stocking...what is the typical / highest DDR3 speed owners of the G3258 have been getting ? Wondering if I can leave my 4790K DDR3 settings 'as is' when I plug the G3258 into the same mobo. Tx


Timings work exactly the same. Got up to 2844C9 with my pentium.. probably can push higher though.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=xtu4.77ghz354mtvub7.png


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Timings work exactly the same. Got up to 2844C9 with my pentium.. probably can push higher though.
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=xtu4.77ghz354mtvub7.png


Thanks


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Thanks


Not a problem, be sure to post results


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> My thought, as far as stress testing goes, was always that things that present tasks which are more strenuous, siuch as p95, IBT, LinX etc. were always best. The logic being that, if you are going to stress with only every day tasks, then it may well be that, while it seems perfectly stable, once every so often it may fail at one of those tasks, although it may be a 1 in 100 shot. So you could leave your computer doing some encoding in Handbrake, and halfway through a 5 hour encode it could just randomly fail.
> 
> Whereas if you test with P95 or OCCT or LinX or something which is above the normal levels of stress, you increase the odds of failure, so when you pass those you have a higher certainty of stability. For example, XTU and the x264 stress test, not the one in the ASUS suite which has come up recently, but the other one, have shown stable where gaming has caused a crash, whereas I have never had this happen when testing with Prime95. Just my two cents.


P95, OCCT and LinX are far better than any stress testing I've done. Which method were you using when you use P95? also, which version you use?


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> P95, OCCT and LinX are far better than any stress testing I've done. Which method were you using when you use P95? also, which version you use?


I actually used P95 28.5, blend with full RAM for general stability as well as a 512K in place run for cache stress testing. Because I've been using the entire p95 suite it does mean that my clock is at 4.6GHz whereas if I used OCCT or P95 without the smaller FFTs then I can run 4.8 until I hit temperature issues, but I prefer to know that nothing will trip it up if anything ever does end up using AVX instructions or anything.

EDIT: Here is my PC after a full RAM blend test for 10 hours.


I think if I delidded it this chip would probably be good for 4.9GHz, maybe 5 if I am lucky, but because of the cramped-ness of my case, I really can't be bothered with the effort of getting the delidded chip back into the socket!

DOUBLE EDIT: I am thinking I might consider testing with a slightly higher minimum FFT size so I can run a slightly higher overclock... But I sort of like to know it can handle the whole lot.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...hey guys - ...posted some results from a new 4790K last week with which I'm very happy but I also got a Pentium G3258 (still in the box) for Xmas in my stocking...what is the typical / highest DDR3 speed owners of the G3258 have been getting ? Wondering if I can leave my 4790K DDR3 settings 'as is' when I plug the G3258 into the same mobo. Tx


I have a feeling the motherboard might revert itself to fail-safe defaults when you swap the chips. But if you have a profile or reset everything it could very well work. I've seen some high RAM freq's with that chip, looking forward to seeing your results..

I just thought about it, I had an i3-4360 in this board last week and put in a 4690K this week and it didn't revert to defaults.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all just today downgrade my mobo bios from 2203 to 1002 and my cpu overclock as they should

with leatst bios i cant pass 4.5ghz

now 4600 with 1.24v ( stock 1.23v)



my mobo asus maxiums vii hero

4600 with 1.24v
stock uncore ( cash )
stock input voltage 1.87
llc to level 7

i will go to 4700mhz after finish 1h aida64 + some of x264 loop +1 h intel extrem tuening


----------



## electro2u

@Silicon Lottery
What BIOS have you guys been using for your Hero VII board in testing?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Finaly pass 1h aida64 + cinbench 15 some of test + intel xtu benchmark











i will start stress test with aida64 again









4700mhz 1.28v
stock cash for now
input voltage 1.900


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I actually used P95 28.5, blend with full RAM for general stability as well as a 512K in place run for cache stress testing. Because I've been using the entire p95 suite it does mean that my clock is at 4.6GHz whereas if I used OCCT or P95 without the smaller FFTs then I can run 4.8 until I hit temperature issues, but I prefer to know that nothing will trip it up if anything ever does end up using AVX instructions or anything.
> 
> EDIT: Here is my PC after a full RAM blend test for 10 hours.
> 
> 
> I think if I delidded it this chip would probably be good for 4.9GHz, maybe 5 if I am lucky, but because of the cramped-ness of my case, I really can't be bothered with the effort of getting the delidded chip back into the socket!
> 
> DOUBLE EDIT: I am thinking I might consider testing with a slightly higher minimum FFT size so I can run a slightly higher overclock... But I sort of like to know it can handle the whole lot.


are u talking about OCCT:CPU (large data set) or OCCT:LINPACK ?
Occt:linpack doesnt hit the cpu as hard as occt:cpu with large data set. When running occt:cpu, temps dont get that high but this test shows instability much more faster.
I believe much faster than Prime95....
Quote:


> *CPU:OCCT*
> What is this test good for ?
> This test is considered the best at detecting errors. It generates less heat than Linpack, but detects computing errors much quicker. Don't get fooled by the higher temperatures numbers of Linpack ! This one is much faster to detect errors.


http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/support


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Currently testing 4.6GHz on my 4690K, I have passed 5 minutes of XTU at 1.200v and temps are nice so I will press onward..


Try the XTU bench instead of stress. It is more intense than the XTU stress test..

My current testing methodology:

- 10 x XTU benchmark runs (these don't take too long, run them back to back)
- If XTU benchmarks above all pass, 2 hours AIDA64 stress test, CPU+FPU+Cache checked
- If AIDA64 above passes, 2 hours gaming in BF4 or FC3

Total time required: 4.25 hours.

If it passes all the above, it's gaming stable.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> are u talking about OCCT:CPU (large data set) or OCCT:LINPACK ?
> Occt:linpack doesnt hit the cpu as hard as occt:cpu with large data set. When running occt:cpu, temps dont get that high but this test shows instability much more faster.
> I believe much faster than Prime95....
> http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/support


OCCT CPU and Prime95 27.9 (custom settings with 1344-1344 FFT size, run in place checked) are both great stability tests.

I've also had good luck finding issues very quickly with 27.9 with custom, 1024-2048, run FFTs in place.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Try the XTU bench instead of stress. It is more intense than the XTU stress test..
> 
> My current testing methodology:
> 
> - 10 x XTU benchmark runs (these don't take too long, run them back to back)
> - If XTU benchmarks above all pass, 2 hours AIDA64 stress test, CPU+FPU+Cache checked
> - If AIDA64 above passes, 2 hours gaming in BF4 or FC3
> 
> Total time required: 4.25 hours.
> 
> If it passes all the above, it's gaming stable.


Thats very good stress method i use cinbench 15 cpu benchmark + intel xtu 2 time

then 2h aida64 then bf4


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> OCCT CPU and Prime95 27.9 (custom settings with 1344-1344 FFT size, run in place checked) are both great stability texts.
> 
> I've also had good luck finding issues very quickly with 27.9 with custom, 1024-2048, run FFTs in place.


those 2 are my main stress test now....it's more demanding than other stress test I've done....prime95 is complete....large data set, blend, custom settings, and even HELL small FFT test....lol


----------



## Dash8Q4

Anyone with an Asus board like to chime in and let me know what load line calibration and PLL settings they're using?
Thanks


----------



## Sharchaster

I'm using LLC Level 7 with my PRO board....


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lokito50*
> 
> Anyone with an Asus board like to chime in and let me know what load line calibration and PLL settings they're using?
> Thanks


i can use auto or level 8 LLC. As long as the input voltage is high enough auto is fine. I never touched the pll.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lokito50*
> 
> Anyone with an Asus board like to chime in and let me know what load line calibration and PLL settings they're using?
> Thanks


I used to use Level 6 because I found out that level 6 would put the voltage under load closest to what I had entered in BIOS. Level 7 goes a bit over, while level 6 stays a tiny but under, which is what I preferred.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Finaly pass 1h aida64 + cinbench 15 some of test + intel xtu benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will start stress test with aida64 again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4700mhz 1.28v
> stock cash for now
> input voltage 1.900


how about your ram frequencies? Is it overclocked?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> how about your ram frequencies? Is it overclocked?


i finish stress cpu

now oc the cash to 4200 1.2v

and my ram from 1600 to 2400mhz


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> i finish stress cpu
> 
> now oc the cash to 4200 1.2v
> 
> and my ram from 1600 to 2400mhz


I meant when you stress your cpu using xtu benchmark, does your ram is overclocked or @1600 Mhz?


----------



## AcMtyMx

Hi all

i am new overclocking

i want know if this volts are safe
and why cpu-z say my bus speed is 99.98mhz?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> I meant when you stress your cpu using xtu benchmark, does your ram is overclocked or @1600 Mhz?


1600mhz


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> @Silicon Lottery
> What BIOS have you guys been using for your Hero VII board in testing?


I would like to know this also, if a different BIOS would give me a bit of extra speed I'd like to try it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcMtyMx*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> i am new overclocking
> 
> i want know if this volts are safe
> and why cpu-z say my bus speed is 99.98mhz?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That voltage is fine and the reason your bus speed is slightly off could be because of spread spectrum being enabled, which is designed to reduce electronic noise, or it could just be because noting is ever 100% spot on.


----------



## AcMtyMx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> That voltage is fine and the reason your bus speed is slightly off could be because of spread spectrum being enabled, which is designed to reduce electronic noise, or it could just be because noting is ever 100% spot on.


Thanks !!!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I would like to know this also, if a different BIOS would give me a bit of extra speed I'd like to try it.
> That voltage is fine and the reason your bus speed is slightly off could be because of spread spectrum being enabled, which is designed to reduce electronic noise, or it could just be because noting is ever 100% spot on.


If he really wants to see 100.00 bus speed in Windows, he can try setting BCLK to 100.1 in the BIOS.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If he really wants to see 100.00 bus speed in Windows, he can try setting BCLK to 100.1 in the BIOS.


it's cpu-z reading error.use the version for ur mobo


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If he really wants to see 100.00 bus speed in Windows, he can try setting BCLK to 100.1 in the BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's cpu-z reading error.use the version for ur mobo
Click to expand...

eh not so much a error as i get that with the g1 version of cpu-z and the regular version.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> @Silicon Lottery
> What BIOS have you guys been using for your Hero VII board in testing?


Bios 2012 on both the Hero and the Formula.


----------



## AcMtyMx

I use "Boinic" to search martians, jeje also to stress my cpu !








the temps are higher than Aida and Intel Processor Diagnostic Tool
i don´t want install prime, maybe if exist a portable edition

And Now with my 4790k, sure i will find one martian......more than the wasted 10 last years!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> it's cpu-z reading error.use the version for ur mobo


Thanks !!
(yes, the gigabyte edition show bus speed 100mhz)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If he really wants to see 100.00 bus speed in Windows, he can try setting BCLK to 100.1 in the BIOS.


Or 101 , 102 103, .....









Thanks..!!


----------



## blackhole2013

just got my 4970k today still testing but wow ... can this really be possible 5.0


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> just got my 4970k today still testing but wow ... can this really be possible 5.0


That's A LOT of vcore you're running there bud. What are you cooling it with?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> just got my 4970k today still testing but wow ... can this really be possible 5.0


have you benched it yet? Looking good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> just got my 4970k today still testing but wow ... can this really be possible 5.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's A LOT of vcore you're running there bud. What are you cooling it with?
Click to expand...

its not that much. I run 1.42v on average when i have a working psu. however delays have been happening with my psu so i will sadly have to wait to order it with my 5960x


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its not that much. I run 1.42v on average when i have a working psu. however delays have been happening with my psu so i will sadly have to wait to order it with my 5960x


It's all about the cooling. 1.45v is a lot for a Hyper 212 for instance. Just worried about his temps...


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcMtyMx*
> 
> I use "Boinic" to search martians, jeje also to stress my cpu !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the temps are higher than Aida and Intel Processor Diagnostic Tool
> i don´t want install prime, maybe if exist a portable edition


Prime95 ONLY exists as a portable version. It's just a zip with all the files you need in it!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its not that much. I run 1.42v on average when i have a working psu. however delays have been happening with my psu so i will sadly have to wait to order it with my 5960x
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about the cooling. 1.45v is a lot for a Hyper 212 for instance. Just worried about his temps...
Click to expand...

thats true but i would hope no one decides to oc that high voltage with a hyper 212 and plus there's the fact that blackhole has been around long enough to know what he's doing so i give him the credit to know what he's doing and if not with being here over a year then he has a problem. I however do understand your concern. Same as I am with gpu's owner's i mod for.


----------



## AcMtyMx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Prime95 ONLY exists as a portable version. It's just a zip with all the files you need in it!


Ops!

the first time when i downloaded it was a setup file

thanks, now i have it


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i can use auto or level 8 LLC. As long as the input voltage is high enough auto is fine. I never touched the pll.


Auto = 8 unless something has changed.. again unless something has changed I think 6 pretty much keeps it what you set in BIOS under load/idle (or was it 7).


----------



## blackhole2013

Yea 5.0 got real hot but I just put my 4970k in so the arctic silver probably is not at 100% yet with my H90 in thor ... for now 4.8 at 1.32 is great temps ...


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcMtyMx*
> 
> Ops!
> 
> the first time when i downloaded it was a setup file
> 
> thanks, now i have it


Did you get it from Softpedia or one of those sites? They tend to make you download their own download managers to try and force you to install them. Always get it from mersenne.org
You can modify the download link for older versions, eg. change the 285 to 279 to get 27.9 instead of 28.5.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Yea 5.0 got real hot but I just put my 4970k in so the arctic silver probably is not at 100% yet with my H90 in thor ... for now 4.8 at 1.32 is great temps ...


ditch the AS5 and go with artic cooling MX-4


----------



## marik123

I finally got CLU and applied it between my delid CPU and IHS, so far my temperatures went from 105c+ prime95 small FFT stock TIM to 85C prime95 small FFT with my hyper 212 evo lapped to 2000 grid + mx2 on it. When I stress my system with OCCT, temperature stay around 63-65c range. I would like to push my system to 4.7ghz, so is there any suggestions on it?

CPU Ratio : All Cores
All Cores = 46
CPU Cache Ratio = 43
BCLK = 100.1 (Trying to make it show as 4602mhz instead of 4598mhz)
BCLK Ratio = 1
Spread Spectrum = Disabled
CPU OC Fixed mode = Disabled
Intel Speed Step = Auto
Intle Turbo Boost = Auto
Filter PLL Frequency = Auto
Internal PLL Voltage = Enabled
PCIE PLL = Auto
Long Duration Power Limit = 1000
Long Duration Maintained = Auto
Short Duration Power Limit = 1000
Short Duration Maintained = Auto

DRAM = 2400Mhz
DRAM Performance Mode = Auto
Timing = 10-12-12-31 1T

FIVR Switch Frequency Signature = Auto
FIVR Switch Frequency Offset = Auto
Vcore Voltage Mode = Adaptive
Vcore Adapter = 1.292v
Vcore Voltage additional offset = 0.001
CPU Cache Voltage Mode = Adaptive
CPU Cache Voltage = 1.200v
CPU Cache Offset = 0.001v
System Agent Voltage Offset = 0.035
CPU Analog IO Voltage Offset = 0.030
CPU Digital IO Voltage Offset = 0.030
CPU Integrated VR Fault = Auto
CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Mode = Auto

CPU Input Voltage = Fixed
Fixed Voltage = 1.900v
CPU Load Line Calibration = Level 1
CPU Input Offset = +0mv
DRAM Voltage = 1.650v
PCH 1.05V Voltage = 1.082v
PCH 1.5V Voltage = 1.506v


----------



## Dash8Q4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i can use auto or level 8 LLC. As long as the input voltage is high enough auto is fine. I never touched the pll.


Cool thanks. How about CPU power duty control and CPU current capability? On my old 2500K i had these two to Extreme and 130% respectively.


----------



## blackhole2013

seems like 4.9 ghz 1.37v is maxing temps out and I should stay there .. Or theres always intel OC warranty ... I just upgraded from a 4670k which maxed out at 4.7 im amazed on how cherry picked these 4970ks are and thank you Malaysia .. I am on a roll with Malaysia all my Costa Ricas were bad OCers so today when I bought my 4970k from Micro center I specifically asked for a Malaysia one ...


----------



## stubass

Different batch, X437B298 just testing new pot and didnt push it yet









http://valid.canardpc.com/gghruz


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Different batch, X437B298 just testing new pot and didnt push it yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gghruz


Nice.

What pot are you testing .?

Also very interested in seeing how far that CPU goes.
We need sub-zero results from the Vietnam chips.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Different batch, X437B298 just testing new pot and didnt push it yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gghruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> What pot are you testing .?
> 
> Also very interested in seeing how far that CPU goes.
> We need sub-zero results from the Vietnam chips.
Click to expand...

Cheers







It is a Kingpin F1 Dark, i needed a decent slow Pot as my Venom is too fast


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I have a feeling the motherboard might revert itself to fail-safe defaults when you swap the chips. But if you have a profile or reset everything it could very well work. I've seen some high RAM freq's with that chip, looking forward to seeing your results..
> 
> I just thought about it, I had an i3-4360 in this board last week and put in a 4690K this week and it didn't revert to defaults.


tx --- I think after changing the CPU, it will just prompt for a Bios visit ("new CPU installed" message) but keep the previous settings available in the Bios...in any case, just needed to find out about G3258's IMC...hopefully, I get to test it all out on the weekend and I will post the results then


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> I finally got CLU and applied it between my delid CPU and IHS, so far my temperatures went from 105c+ prime95 small FFT stock TIM to 85C prime95 small FFT with my hyper 212 evo lapped to 2000 grid + mx2 on it. When I stress my system with OCCT, temperature stay around 63-65c range. I would like to push my system to 4.7ghz, so is there any suggestions on it?


You are already pushing quite a bit too far on a low-end air cooler (or pranking us, dunno which). I would avoid going over 80C on that cooler. If you want to get to 47x, get a higher end cooler.


----------



## Dash8Q4

If using OCCT and CoreTemp, during stress testing the temps avg high 70s to mid 80s but every once in a while spike up to high 80s low 90s. This acceptable for stress testing?


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lokito50*
> 
> If using OCCT and CoreTemp, during stress testing the temps avg high 70s to mid 80s but every once in a while spike up to high 80s low 90s. This acceptable for stress testing?


90 is really high I think. That's why I don't use OCCT right now....my problems is same as yours....temps....


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lokito50*
> 
> If using OCCT and CoreTemp, during stress testing the temps avg high 70s to mid 80s but every once in a while spike up to high 80s low 90s. This acceptable for stress testing?


what cooler u have?, nerver pass the 85°C in stress test for 24/7 use OC (90 is high ands throttles at 105°C)


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Kingpin F1 Dark, i needed a decent slow Pot as my Venom is too fast


Thanks.

I am trying to buy an F1 Dark myself.
Its an awesome pot.

Enjoy.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a Kingpin F1 Dark, i needed a decent slow Pot as my Venom is too fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I am trying to buy an F1 Dark myself.
> Its an awesome pot.
> 
> Enjoy.
Click to expand...

You will love, especially on Ln2...







personally for DICE my Venom I feel is much better since it is fast...


----------



## aerotracks

@stubass welcome to X437 club







, glad to see yours is doing well too!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> We need sub-zero results from the Vietnam chips.


I've posted dice results of my Vietnam chip here, couple weeks ago. Here's another one


----------



## Dash8Q4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lao Tzu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lokito50*
> 
> If using OCCT and CoreTemp, during stress testing the temps avg high 70s to mid 80s but every once in a while spike up to high 80s low 90s. This acceptable for stress testing?
> 
> 
> 
> what cooler u have?, nerver pass the 85°C in stress test for 24/7 use OC (90 is high ands throttles at 105°C)
Click to expand...









cryorig R1 ultimate


----------



## riverdief

New CPU for testing







(lower vcore is possible!)


----------



## aerotracks

boom


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Prime95 ONLY exists as a portable version. It's just a zip with all the files you need in it!


True dat... Always been that way and I've used it for many years.







I wondered what he meant when I read that.


----------



## [email protected]

My vietnam batch has been shipped, lets see what this chip will do.

X439B317


----------



## Dash8Q4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> My vietnam batch has been shipped, lets see what this chip will do.
> 
> X439B317


they are pretty solid. I got one and got it to 5.0Ghz booting into windows no problem. I hit a temperature wall so if you have water cooling you will have fun.
Good luck


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you.

Will try with H100i, if i achieve 5GHz i will post screenshot.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riverdief*
> 
> New CPU for testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (lower vcore is possible!)


can u post bios stock vid ?
ty


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> My vietnam batch has been shipped, lets see what this chip will do.
> 
> X439B317


Mine is a Viet chip, 100% stable at 4.6 / 1.17v. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> @stubass welcome to X437 club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , glad to see yours is doing well too!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> We need sub-zero results from the Vietnam chips.
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted dice results of my Vietnam chip here, couple weeks ago. Here's another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Nice aerotracks







cant wait to see you go Ln2


----------



## Fiernaq

I've never used Cinebench before... what are good scores? I got 935 points on the CPU test and 186.69 FPS on the OpenGL test. That's with an i7-4790k OC'd to 4.6 and a "stock" MSI GTX 980 4G.


----------



## blackhole2013

For some reason when I overclock my 4970k when stress testing my chip my bus speed fluctuates from 100 to 102 and makes my chip less stable cause it will lets say im at 4.9ghz it will go to 5.0 ghz when the bus speed hits 102 Does anybody know what bios setting makes this happen so I can turn it off .. I have a gigabyte z87x-ud4h motherboard if it helps ....


----------



## Gregory14

It may be PLL overvoltage: off. I was tinkering in the bios and turned on CPU Spread Spectrum, and with it on the CPU did not Turbo to 4.8 at all, stayed at 4.7

CPU spread spectrum is for reducing interferece from overvoltage ,EMI, and radio signals.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> @stubass welcome to X437 club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , glad to see yours is doing well too!
> I've posted dice results of my Vietnam chip here, couple weeks ago. Here's another one


Somehow I missed that.
Nicely done man.

I need a personal opinion from you, do you think your Z87M OCF is as good as the regular full size version.

I am debating getting the Z97M OCF because I stupidly bent the pins on my Mobo, but the full size version is a bit out of my prize range.


----------



## Costas

Well I think I pulled off the greatest save today.

Currently on holiday leave so I thought It would be a good day to delid my 4790K.

Things started off well - Emptied water loop in my 900D, removed cpu from socket and started to attack the IHS with a blade - (I had decided to use a combination of the blade and plastic card method to remove the IHS).

Blade worked very well - I was careful to just start at each corner to then allow my plastic card to slip under the IHS and finish the task. The blade method was actually easier than I thought...! I then had enough clearance to use a thin plastic card.

Once the card slipped under the IHS it was also easy to slide between the substrate and the IHS. In fact in one section I managed to slip with the card and it slipped through way too easy as I was not as careful with the card as I was with the blade - Big mistake.

Nothing to worry about I thought as the card method seemed really safe...!

Upon removing the IHS I then noticed that one of the tiny SMD components was nicked by the card and it was ripped away off the board. It was one of the components closest to the IHS at the very upper most section of the die.

Damn...!

I carefully examined the cpu with my magnifier and I could see that the component had come away cleanly off its solder pads and I found the component stuck in amongst some of the debri from the glue remnants of the IHS...

I quickly grabbed my multimeter and measured the component which I found to be a 0.47uF capacitor.

Then my 5yr old daughter comes in to disturb me and a few minutes later I lost the tiny capacitor... Arrrrrrrgh..! Its quite a small SMD variant - much smaller than the common sizes we see on most consumer electronic devices.

Lucky I am in the electronics field so I managed to find a suitable spare - I soldered the capacitor back to its pads and cleaned up the die, cpu and IHS. Applied some CLU - carefully placed it back in my board - Refilled and bled my loop and whoa.. It still works...!

Anyway - To cut a long story short the delid and CLU application works wonders...!

Dropped around 15 to 20 deg C depending on whether I'm running P95 or another stress test etc....Was worth the nervous few hours of crossing my fingers hoping that my repair did the job.....









I had been running my 4790K @ 4.8GHz [stable @ Vcore = 1.31v] and the cache set to 4.6GHz for the last few months with the stock TIM setup and I was reluctant to push further due to temp limitations but now I have a bit of extra headroom up my sleeve so I will be trying to push it further over the next week or so....!


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> In fact in one section I managed to slip with the card and it slipped through way too easy as I was not as careful with the card as I was with the blade - Big mistake.


And this is why I would strongly caution anyone from attempting the blade method. The components on the chip are extremely fragile and you may actually not even notice you've done any harm until the chip wont work properly or at all. The PCB itself and the heatspreader are extremely durable, however. Hammer Vice exploits the most durable parts of the package and thus, you don't have to be very careful at all. With the right striking block (hard wood like hickory or a 2x4 section with a knot on the end) the whole process takes about 1 minute and is practically fail safe because the components are completely protected by the heatspreader until the delid is over. Blade method the components are exposed to constant danger for a considerable amount of time.


----------



## Costas

Yeh understand - Only I'm not a fan of the block method due to still having some risk involved ie. possible chance of slight deformation of the IHS and you can still have a situation whereby the IHS can clip/catch the edge of the die as it slides off.

Nevertheless it really was more of an error on my part in that I believe if I stuck to the blade for the whole process I would have been a lot more careful. It was only that I had thought that the card method was sort of safer so I did not take as much care when I was sliding the card around the perimeter.

The whole process was much easier than I thought - I would not be hesitant to do it again - Just more careful...


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Somehow I missed that.
> Nicely done man.
> 
> I need a personal opinion from you, do you think your Z87M OCF is as good as the regular full size version.
> 
> I am debating getting the Z97M OCF because I stupidly bent the pins on my Mobo, but the full size version is a bit out of my prize range.


Z87M OCF is a great board. The Z*9*7M however, is not. So it's either big Z97 board or Z87M (sometimes you gan grab a used one very cheap).


----------



## Desty

How do you cope with getting a bad cpu? The 4690k I bought isn't 100% stable at 4.8ghz even with 1.4v


----------



## aerotracks

sell it if, buy a new one.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Well I think I pulled off the greatest save today.
> 
> Currently on holiday leave so I thought It would be a good day to delid my 4790K.
> 
> Things started off well - Emptied water loop in my 900D, removed cpu from socket and started to attack the IHS with a blade - (I had decided to use a combination of the blade and plastic card method to remove the IHS).
> 
> Blade worked very well - I was careful to just start at each corner to then allow my plastic card to slip under the IHS and finish the task. The blade method was actually easier than I thought...! I then had enough clearance to use a thin plastic card.
> 
> Once the card slipped under the IHS it was also easy to slide between the substrate and the IHS. In fact in one section I managed to slip with the card and it slipped through way too easy as I was not as careful with the card as I was with the blade - Big mistake.
> 
> Nothing to worry about I thought as the card method seemed really safe...!
> 
> Upon removing the IHS I then noticed that one of the tiny SMD components was nicked by the card and it was ripped away off the board. It was one of the components closest to the IHS at the very upper most section of the die.
> 
> Damn...!
> 
> I carefully examined the cpu with my magnifier and I could see that the component had come away cleanly off its solder pads and I found the component stuck in amongst some of the debri from the glue remnants of the IHS...
> 
> I quickly grabbed my multimeter and measured the component which I found to be a 0.47uF capacitor.
> 
> Then my 5yr old daughter comes in to disturb me and a few minutes later I lost the tiny capacitor... Arrrrrrrgh..! Its quite a small SMD variant - much smaller than the common sizes we see on most consumer electronic devices.
> 
> Lucky I am in the electronics field so I managed to find a suitable spare - I soldered the capacitor back to its pads and cleaned up the die, cpu and IHS. Applied some CLU - carefully placed it back in my board - Refilled and bled my loop and whoa.. It still works...!
> 
> Anyway - To cut a long story short the delid and CLU application works wonders...!
> 
> Dropped around 15 to 20 deg C depending on whether I'm running P95 or another stress test etc....Was worth the nervous few hours of crossing my fingers hoping that my repair did the job.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had been running my 4790K @ 4.8GHz [stable @ Vcore = 1.31v] and the cache set to 4.6GHz for the last few months with the stock TIM setup and I was reluctant to push further due to temp limitations but now I have a bit of extra headroom up my sleeve so I will be trying to push it further over the next week or so....!


I would love to see a picture of the die after the repair.

I work in eletronics too. Avionics to be exact.

Due to the size of that cap it is very difficult to solder that by hand.


----------



## Saarri6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desty*
> 
> How do you cope with getting a bad cpu? The 4690k I bought isn't 100% stable at 4.8ghz even with 1.4v


You don't get much further than that with those volts unless your really lucky with the chip, I have the same cpu, but if you don't go beyond 1.4 you wont get it 100% stable on 4.8GHz. (or perharps if you put core ratio to 47 and and BCLK to 102,3.. Not sure)


----------



## Doba

Good Day Fellas, I just spent the last few hrs reading, in preparation for my OC'ing. Today I'm picking up my Kraken X61 water cooling unit, I'm running the gigabyte z97x-soc force mobo with my 4790K.

Hoping for a reasonable ~4.8ghz stable clock with acceptable temps

Been Oc'ing AMD for some time now, but this is my first intel build

One thing I'd like to ask are my "safe" target temps under load.. cant seem to find anything about that, Im guessing ~80 deg.C ?


----------



## electro2u

80c is well within safe on these. They can function without throttling up to about 100c but for best stability it's best to stay under 80c.depending on the load you are likely to rarely see much above 65c unless stress testing.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> 80c is well within safe on these. They can function without throttling up to about 100c but for best stability it's best to stay under 80c.depending on the load you are likely to rarely see much above 65c unless stress testing.


so you meant, anything higher than 80C can cause instability even if the settings is perfectly stable when the temps below 80c?


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desty*
> 
> How do you cope with getting a bad cpu? The 4690k I bought isn't 100% stable at 4.8ghz even with 1.4v


lower your core frequencies I think are the best solution....4.8 GHz @1.4 volt I think it's dangerous for your chip....it's unacceptable for me...


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> so you meant, anything higher than 80C can cause instability even if the settings is perfectly stable when the temps below 80c?


Supposedly. In my personal experience this isn't actually necessarily true. But silicon lottery says 75c for best stability


----------



## opt33

on the cpus I have overclocked, the closer you get to max overclock, ie the higher the overclock, the greater the effect temps have.

For example on my 4790K, 4.6ghz and 4.7ghz prime stable required basically the same vcore before and after delid (dropped load temps 22C with delid).

However 4.8gz to 5ghz, the higher the overclock, the more vcore could be reduced by lower temps. Before delid, for 5ghz cinebench, I need 1.44V and 5.1ghz cinebench failed at volts up to 1.52v. After delid I needed 1.35v for 5ghz, and 1.47v for 5.1ghz. At 5ghz vcore was reduced .08v, and at 4.8 vcore reduced about .02v. Maybe 4.7 was reduced by .005 or so, but effect was too small to be measured on mine.

With silicon lottery running an hour stress test at higher overclocks 4.8 to 5 ghz range, temps are more influential on stability. At least that has been case on my haswell and my previous ivy.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> on the cpus I have overclocked, the closer you get to max overclock, ie the higher the overclock, the greater the effect temps have.
> 
> For example on my 4790K, 4.6ghz and 4.7ghz prime stable required basically the same vcore before and after delid (dropped load temps 22C with delid).
> 
> However 4.8gz to 5ghz, the higher the overclock, the more vcore could be reduced by lower temps. Before delid, for 5ghz cinebench, I need 1.44V and 5.1ghz cinebench failed at volts up to 1.52v. After delid I needed 1.35v for 5ghz, and 1.47v for 5.1ghz. At 5ghz vcore was reduced .08v, and at 4.8 vcore reduced about .02v. Maybe 4.7 was reduced by .005 or so, but effect was too small to be measured on mine.
> 
> With silicon lottery running an hour stress test at higher overclocks 4.8 to 5 ghz range, temps are more influential on stability. At least that has been case on my haswell and my previous ivy.


more cooler = you can reduce the vcore you need by a little bit (or more)
more heat = you need to raise the vcore, even truth be told the settings you have before are perfectly stable BUT on a lower temps

?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> more heat = you need to raise the vcore, even truth be told the settings you have before are perfectly stable BUT on a lower temps
> 
> ?


For the most part, you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> For the most part, you don't have to worry about that.


what do you mean?


----------



## Colin0912

What is the max safe voltage for the 4690k as I can't push past 4.6 without raising about 1.2vcore


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Running at 90°C won't require anymore VCore than running your chip at 40°C to remain stable.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> more cooler = you can reduce the vcore you need by a little bit (or more)
> more heat = you need to raise the vcore, even truth be told the settings you have before are perfectly stable BUT on a lower temps
> 
> ?


mine :
5 ghz cinebench 1.37v ambient 25 c
5 ghz cinebench 1.28v ambient 8 c


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin0912*
> 
> What is the max safe voltage for the 4690k as I can't push past 4.6 without raising about 1.2vcore


1.35 I would say.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Running at 90°C won't require anymore VCore than running your chip at 40°C to remain stable.


Maybe yes maybe no....I need to test it myself...because it's DC, the massive problems are temps. Intel seems to force their customers to buy their 2011 socket to get their "soldered facilities", lol

have recommendations for a good fans?


----------



## Colin0912

Would 1.35v be safe for 24/7 providing temps were reasonable


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin0912*
> 
> Would 1.35v be safe for 24/7 providing temps were reasonable


The safe is up to you, I can't say for the others. But for me I will only use it when benching or gaming....not 24/7


----------



## Colin0912

Okay may just stay 4.6 for now try push for a bench when got more time


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Running at 90°C won't require anymore VCore than running your chip at 40°C to remain stable.


This is not true from my experience. More heat definitely needs more volts, it's a vicious cycle.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin0912*
> 
> Okay may just stay 4.6 for now try push for a bench when got more time


go with what your comfortable with. I run higher voltages and such because i'm a bit of a extremist but its smart to prolong the death of your chip and you aren't ready to replace it.


----------



## Colin0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> go with what your comfortable with. I run higher voltages and such because i'm a bit of a extremist but its smart to prolong the death of your chip and you aren't ready to replace it.


My main concern is my cooler not up for the job as to why not pushed voltages any higher 65C max temp but need AIO fans at 75% in order to keep that so its bit of mmm should i in terms choice


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Z87M OCF is a great board. The Z*9*7M however, is not. So it's either big Z97 board or Z87M (sometimes you gan grab a used one very cheap).


Can you elaborate on why the Z97M OCF is not up to the task.?
Please..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> This is not true from my experience. More heat definitely needs more volts, it's a vicious cycle.


I'd agree.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Can you elaborate on why the Z97M OCF is not up to the task.?
> Please..


It's just the Killer mATX board painted yellow, that's all.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin0912*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> go with what your comfortable with. I run higher voltages and such because i'm a bit of a extremist but its smart to prolong the death of your chip and you aren't ready to replace it.
> 
> 
> 
> My main concern is my cooler not up for the job as to why not pushed voltages any higher 65C max temp but need AIO fans at 75% in order to keep that so its bit of mmm should i in terms choice
Click to expand...

then it woukld seem you are more comfortable with cooler temps. run a lower oc until you can afford a better cooler. Tax return filing starts on the 20th.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I would love to see a picture of the die after the repair.
> 
> I work in eletronics too. Avionics to be exact.
> 
> Due to the size of that cap it is very difficult to solder that by hand.


Yeh tell me how hard it was...









I did not measure the size but I suspect that the cap was either a '01005' SMD package variant (0.4mm x 0.2mm) or a '0201' package (0.6mm x 0.3mm).

Whatever it was it was tiny. I only had a standard 805 package SMD caps on hand. Luckily the one I damaged was right at the top/uppermost section of substrate and not in the middle huddled around all the other SMD components - so it was fairly easy to get to.

I had to use some reasonable magnification and ended up placing the replacement cap adjacent the smaller pads. I simply bridged the gap between my larger 805 package to the pads with some excess solder. My 0.5mm solder looked huge compared to the pads...







I have a fairly fine tipped Weller soldering station/iron which is designed for SMD work so that helped.

It was actually quite hard to heat up the solder pads for the solder to wick onto them - They seemed to sink the heat too well. Had to turn up the iron to around 370C rather than my nominal 320C or so which I use for most of my SMD work.

With a bit of care it all went well. In my stress/excitement I had not thought about photos as I was to keen to get it back into my rig and test it out.

I covered all the SMD components with some nail polish to provide them with some insulation from the electrically conductive CLU which is applied to the die and is reasonably close to the on board SMD components.

Its currently summer down here in Australia and even with my high performance custom water cooled loop my CPU was still running highish temps when stress testing. I'm really pleased as to how much the temps have dropped after delidding the CPU.

Below is a pic off the net where I have highlighted the actual cap that I had to replace.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Yeh tell me how hard it was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not measure the size but I suspect that the cap was either a '01005' SMD package variant (0.4mm x 0.2mm) or a '0201' package (0.6mm x 0.3mm).
> 
> Whatever it was it was tiny. I only had a standard 805 package SMD caps on hand. Luckily the one I damaged was right at the top/uppermost section of substrate and not in the middle huddled around all the other SMD components - so it was fairly easy to get to.
> 
> I had to use some reasonable magnification and ended up placing the replacement cap adjacent the smaller pads. I simply bridged the gap between my larger 805 package to the pads with some excess solder. My 0.5mm solder looked huge compared to the pads...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a fairly fine tipped Weller soldering station/iron which is designed for SMD work so that helped.
> 
> It was actually quite hard to heat up the solder pads for the solder to wick onto them - They seemed to sink the heat too well. Had to turn up the iron to around 370C rather than my nominal 320C or so which I use for most of my SMD work.
> 
> With a bit of care it all went well. In my stress/excitement I had not thought about photos as I was to keen to get it back into my rig and test it out.
> 
> I covered all the SMD components with some nail polish to provide them with some insulation from the electrically conductive CLU which is applied to the die and is reasonably close to the on board SMD components.
> 
> Its currently summer down here in Australia and even with my high performance custom water cooled loop my CPU was still running highish temps when stress testing. I'm really pleased as to how much the temps have dropped after delidding the CPU.


Amazing. Sometimes luck > skill. I think you had a lot of both.


----------



## Doba

I ran cinebench but for some reason it doesnt recognize the OC. right now Im at a lazy 4.5 according to my bios settings, cpuz, GTL and hardware monitor.. however doing that test comes back @4.0 ***.


----------



## M3TAl

Cinebench always gives me 4 GHz, who cares what it says. You know what OC you're running


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> I ran cinebench but for some reason it doesnt recognize the OC. right now Im at a lazy 4.5 according to my bios settings, cpuz, GTL and hardware monitor.. however doing that test comes back @4.0 ***.


I've never seen Cinebench properly recognise the core speed on Haswell. I think it is because technically all our OCs are just the CPUs being locked into turbo mode...


----------



## AcMtyMx

A little help, please

on bios option, CPU VRIN External Override

What is best for 27/7 oc?

Fixed or Auto?

In Auto mode the cpu vrm reaches to 1.824, what i don´t know if it safe
In fixed 1.800 but no drop to lower value

my vcore is 1.188v to 1.200v


----------



## Doba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Cinebench always gives me 4 GHz, who cares what it says. You know what OC you're running


Ok cool.. just asked because on the top 5 displayed scores it does show others @4.4 .. so i thought something wong !

ok.. back to it


----------



## [email protected]

For now with this Viernam chip 5GHz is done











Should i play with uncore guys?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> For now with this Viernam chip 5GHz is done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should i play with uncore guys?


everyday use it is not needed 4Ghz is fine but on the other hand try 4.5GHz uncore and see how you go and what you think


----------



## Doba

My mobo has profiles to save in Bios.. great.. but when I actually try to load one.. fail .. lol


----------



## Doba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> on the other hand try 4.5GHz uncore :


How does the base clock and the uncore differ? should they both be the same? Ive been working on the base clock and just have the uncore set to 4.0ghz


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> on the other hand try 4.5GHz uncore :
> 
> 
> 
> How does the base clock and the uncore differ? should they both be the same? Ive been working on the base clock and just have the uncore set to 4.0ghz
Click to expand...

Umm, how to explain.. uncore or cache speed is kinda like the speed of the system bus linking cache and RAM IIRC.. i am sure someone can correct me if i have it wrong or give a more detailed answer.. sorry


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcMtyMx*
> 
> A little help, please
> 
> on bios option, CPU VRIN External Override
> 
> What is best for 27/7 oc?
> 
> Fixed or Auto?
> 
> In Auto mode the cpu vrm reaches to 1.824, what i don´t know if it safe
> In fixed 1.800 but no drop to lower value
> 
> my vcore is 1.188v to 1.200v


The best is manual / fixed.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> How does the base clock and the uncore differ? should they both be the same? Ive been working on the base clock and just have the uncore set to 4.0ghz


Uncore is basically the speed of the cache and bus interconnects. It used to be linked to the core speed in Ivy/Sandy Bridge, but due to the new architecture it is now seperate. It is also faster than the cache of Ivy or Sandy at similar speeds. It does not need to be the same as the core clock.

I would always recommend leaving cache at stock speeds until you have finalised your core clock and then try to tweak it up. You should always favour core clock to uncore though, because it has a significantly lower effect on performance and the extra heat from uncore voltage could also cause you to settle at a lower core clock than you might had your uncore been lower.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_100#post_20437604 <<--- If you look in this post, under the 'Ring Bus Doesn't matter" (Ring Bus is another name for Uncore) you will see that different Uncore speeds have been shown to have almost no impact on performance.


----------



## blackhole2013

Wow very happy with my new 4790k I wanted the 5.0 which the chip does but 4.9 1.34v is all my H90 can handle ..


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> It's just the Killer mATX board painted yellow, that's all.


Disappointing truth, but good to know.
Thank you.

+Rep.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Wow very happy with my new 4790k I wanted the 5.0 which the chip does but 4.9 1.34v is all my H90 can handle ..


Are you delidded? I would think you would have to be to handle that much voltage on an H90!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> It's just the Killer mATX board painted yellow, that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> Disappointing truth, but good to know.
> Thank you.
> 
> +Rep.
Click to expand...

If you can find the Z87M OCF go for it... i want one myself as it is known to be one off if not the most efficient boards around for Haswell/DC


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> It may be PLL overvoltage: off. I was tinkering in the bios and turned on CPU Spread Spectrum, and with it on the CPU did not Turbo to 4.8 at all, stayed at 4.7
> 
> CPU spread spectrum is for reducing interferece from overvoltage ,EMI, and radio signals.


I figured it out what was making my chips bus speed go from 100-102 while under load its a setting called "K-OC" I turned it off and now my bus speed stays at 100 .. woo now maybe I can get 5.0 .... time to try I hate being a 4.9 that close ....


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Are you delidded? I would think you would have to be to handle that much voltage on an H90!


Nope I just got the chip from micro center yesterday .. but I do have a Roswell Thor V2 case which has some of the best case air flow in the world ..


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> If you can find the Z87M OCF go for it... i want one myself as it is known to be one off if not the most efficient boards around for Haswell/DC


http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00DP7Q6KI?me=&ref=olp_product_details

http://pcpartpicker.com/part/asrock-motherboard-z87mocformula

The thing is, as far as I have read Z97 clocks memory better than Z87, that's why I was looking at Z97 boards.

Not that I have the skills to max out the memory, but its good to buy the better thing if you are out buying anyways.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> If you can find the Z87M OCF go for it... i want one myself as it is known to be one off if not the most efficient boards around for Haswell/DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00DP7Q6KI?me=&ref=olp_product_details
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/part/asrock-motherboard-z87mocformula
> 
> The thing is, as far as I have read Z97 clocks memory better than Z87, that's why I was looking at Z97 boards.
> 
> Not that I have the skills to max out the memory, but its good to buy the better thing if you are out buying anyways.
Click to expand...

maybe with going for higher clocks, but the Z87M OCF clocks RAM just fine and very efficient, just look at what aerotracks can do with his tho he has some nice RAM and knows how to play with sub timings too..

thats just my opinion and if i was getting a 2nd board for haswell/DC it would be my choice.. i only mentioned this because you talked about maybe getting into sub-zero, right.. Ask around abit, maybe start a thread and see what others think that are outside this club..


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> maybe with going for higher clocks, but the Z87M OCF clocks RAM just fine and very efficient, just look at what aerotracks can do with his tho he has some nice RAM and knows how to play with sub timings too..
> 
> thats just my opinion and if i was getting a 2nd board for haswell/DC it would be my choice.. i only mentioned this because you talked about maybe getting into sub-zero, right.. Ask around abit, maybe start a thread and see what others think that are outside this club..


You have a point about Aerotracks scores.
And yes I have plans to eventually go sub-zero with the board. I welcome your opinion.

I have my eyes set on either Z97 OCF or Z97 SOC FORCE from what I have read on the Bot. The Z87M OCF is also on the list now. Maybe I will start a thread about it or maybe not.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> maybe with going for higher clocks, but the Z87M OCF clocks RAM just fine and very efficient, just look at what aerotracks can do with his tho he has some nice RAM and knows how to play with sub timings too..
> 
> thats just my opinion and if i was getting a 2nd board for haswell/DC it would be my choice.. i only mentioned this because you talked about maybe getting into sub-zero, right.. Ask around abit, maybe start a thread and see what others think that are outside this club..
> 
> 
> 
> You have a point about Aerotracks scores.
> And yes I have plans to eventually go sub-zero with the board. I welcome your opinion.
> 
> I have my eyes set on either Z97 OCF or Z97 SOC FORCE from what I have read on the Bot. The Z87M OCF is also on the list now. Maybe I will start a thread about it or maybe not.
Click to expand...

i must admit i love my Z97 SOC FORCE, great board for sub-zero.. it could just be my RAM which is G.Skill TridentX 2600CL10 but clock for clock I can't match aero..


----------



## xaeryan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Nope I just got the chip from micro center yesterday .. but I do have a Roswell Thor V2 case which has some of the best case air flow in the world ..


Microcenter in Philly may I ask? Just got mine from there, and they've got a shelf full of X4 batch, which seems to be working well, as you can see in the below link.









http://valid.canardpc.com/d5ljb1

EDIT: nvm, I see you cherry picked a Malaysian chip.


----------



## rt123

Maybe he has a better OS setup than you. That would be my best guess.

As you pointed out & Dancop proved, Samsung can indeed compete with PSC.
Need to find double sided HYKO kit now.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Maybe he has a better OS setup than you. That would be my best guess.
> 
> As you pointed out & Dancop proved, Samsung can indeed compete with PSC.
> Need to find double sided HYKO kit now.


that could be it.. i have a stripped version of win 7 which a well known bencher gave me but i think it has been stripped too much for the latest platforms.. on x99 RVE i couldn't even get drivers to install which i needed for stuff like turboV.. might try a full version I have, sometimes these stripped versions arent that great..


----------



## Unrealcpu

Just bought a X61 kraken

Asus formula VII

4790k vietnam batch week 37

looks like i am getting 4.8 stable at 1.296v
however since i am aware prime 95 is not a great program to test stability i was wondering if someone could lead me to the correct program to stress this cpu

I am coming from a crappy malay chip i bought about 5 months ago 4790k. These chips are amazing !
I have a feeling i get to 4.9 or even 5.0 ghz , my temps at load right now are around 66c and idle is 36 c after being on for awhile... 26c at stock.


----------



## Unrealcpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Are you delidded? I would think you would have to be to handle that much voltage on an H90!


Just curious is your a vietnam batch?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> that could be it.. i have a stripped version of win 7 which a well known bencher gave me but i think it has been stripped too much for the latest platforms.. on x99 RVE i couldn't even get drivers to install which i needed for stuff like turboV.. might try a full version I have, sometimes these stripped versions arent that great..


Make your own. Thats what I did cause I couldn't get it from anyone else. Might not be the best thing, but you learn a thing or two in the process. Like what might be breaking your TurboV install.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unrealcpu*
> 
> Just bought a X61 kraken
> 
> Asus formula VII
> 
> 4790k vietnam batch week 37
> 
> looks like i am getting 4.8 stable at 1.296v
> *however since i am aware prime 95 is not a great program to test stability* i was wondering if someone could lead me to the correct program to stress this cpu
> 
> I am coming from a crappy malay chip i bought about 5 months ago 4790k. These chips are amazing !
> I have a feeling i get to 4.9 or even 5.0 ghz , my temps at load right now are around 66c and idle is 36 c after being on for awhile... 26c at stock.


if you run small FFT then yes, it's not. But large FFT, Custom settings and Blend test on Prime, I think are the best stability testing for your CPU...OCCT too...

For starting just run XTU (Benchmarking mode) for a few run....and see how many scores you get...because overclocking is not only get a higher freq, but efficiency is important too...you only add much heat if you don't care about it.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> that could be it.. i have a stripped version of win 7 which a well known bencher gave me but i think it has been stripped too much for the latest platforms.. on x99 RVE i couldn't even get drivers to install which i needed for stuff like turboV.. might try a full version I have, sometimes these stripped versions arent that great..
> 
> 
> 
> Make your own. Thats what I did cause I couldn't get it from anyone else. Might not be the best thing, but you learn a thing or two in the process. Like what might be breaking your TurboV install.
Click to expand...

yeah, can always try and if fail, try again and as you said learn a thing or two


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaeryan*
> 
> Microcenter in Philly may I ask? Just got mine from there, and they've got a shelf full of X4 batch, which seems to be working well, as you can see in the below link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/d5ljb1
> 
> EDIT: nvm, I see you cherry picked a Malaysian chip.


Well I told them I only want a Malaysian chip cause they have always done me good .. and mine is like yours it needs 1.4 for 5.0 but I cant handle the heat so I will stay at 4.9 1.34 .. My batch is L4


----------



## Unrealcpu

No i have a vietnam chip week 37

i have the batch number
anyway what is a good program to stress this cpu for stability , I am not using prime 95 period


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> How does the base clock and the uncore differ? should they both be the same? Ive been working on the base clock and just have the uncore set to 4.0ghz


Bclk affects almost every aspect of your system. Changing it could cause instability or even damage in just about anything, from your cpu to your sata ports.


----------



## Unrealcpu

I like to know who can sync with plex.. basically this encodes a movie to a device of your choice..

I found this to be the best way to stress my cpu right now . I know realbench uses handbreak and i did run into a error during my run

4790k i found to be very unstable when encoding so you guys might want to do something in that arena to test your process.

Just up my volts to 1.3 at 4.8

will test again


----------



## Unrealcpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Bclk affects almost every aspect of your system. Changing it could cause instability or even damage in just about anything, from your cpu to your sata ports.


Do you know what voltage i need to raise in the bios to make the 4790k more stable when encoding movies?

I am at 4.8 at 1.3 volts

i have disabled PLL and CPU spectrum, using XMP profile 2400mhz ram

all cores synced.

i read that there might be something else i would need to raise?


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unrealcpu*
> 
> I am at 4.8 at 1.3 volts


1.3v for 4.8Ghz is not enough for most CPUs. 1.35v is more realistic. Otherwise try [email protected]


----------



## Unrealcpu

I just enabled spread spectrum which seemed to fix everything in real bench

Image Editing
127636
Time:67.222

Encoding
102390
Time:117.081

OpenCL
149247
KSamples/sec: 4032

Heavy Multitasking
96329
Time:101.527

System Score
89051

Going for 4.9 next

i am at 1.3275 at 4.8 and completed real bench benchmark
handbreak is working now and i can sync in plex.


----------



## Unrealcpu

got into windows at 4.9ghz at 1.35v and about to test on real bench again


----------



## Unrealcpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Well I told them I only want a Malaysian chip cause they have always done me good .. and mine is like yours it needs 1.4 for 5.0 but I cant handle the heat so I will stay at 4.9 1.34 .. My batch is L4


ok when you get a chance both of you show a completion score of real bench at 5ghz

i dont believe your chips are stable unless you have custom water cooling


----------



## Unrealcpu

Going to back down to 4.8 ghz

Could not finish handbreak at 4.9 with 1.35 volts in bios.. Not risking my cpu , i do feel this processor can bench at 4.9 or 5ghz with more tweaking. I am just old school overclocker and only know cpu volts .. Maybe there is a way to get it more stable? VCCIN? Where is this located because i havent touched it?

Going to go low as i can on the volts to achieve 4.8 stable now


----------



## Fiernaq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unrealcpu*
> 
> Going to back down to 4.8 ghz
> 
> Could not finish handbreak at 4.9 with 1.35 volts in bios.. Not risking my cpu , i do feel this processor can bench at 4.9 or 5ghz with more tweaking. I am just old school overclocker and only know cpu volts .. Maybe there is a way to get it more stable? VCCIN? Where is this located because i havent touched it?
> 
> Going to go low as i can on the volts to achieve 4.8 stable now


Supposedly for devils canyon you want to keep VCCIN about .6V higher than Vcore so at 1.35 you'll want to bump VCCIN up to 1.95 or possibly even a little higher if you're struggling to get stable. Unfortunately that'll raise your temps too.


----------



## deathroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm having trouble on Large FTT test on Prime 95 with my 4690K. I tried everything but I couldn't fix it somehow. I have checked my memory with Memtest86, there is no error, no nothing. It keeps failing unless I overvolt CPU Cores too much. I don't want to push voltages this much. I don't get any BSOD while doing other tests but I'm getting errors with Large FFTs.
> 
> For instance, I normally run 4.3 GHz @ 1.155 V, it seems stable with most tests. But it fails on Large FFTs. I have tested with 0.005V increments till reached to 1.190 V. It have failed everytime until 1.170 V. Sometimes first 30 minutes, sometimes in 2 hours, 4 hours..
> 
> Can I ignore this test? What is effect of this test on overall system stability? Does it really matter?
> 
> I haven't done any RAM and Uncore overclock. I keep my RAM auto timings on 1600 MHz (also tried with manual settings 9-9-9-24 timings) and I set the uncore 35x aswell.


Anyone who give me an idea?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Anyone who give me an idea?


What version of Prime95? You shoud use 27.9.

Use custom, 1344 to 1344, run in place.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unrealcpu*
> 
> No i have a vietnam chip week 37
> 
> i have the batch number
> anyway what is a good program to stress this cpu for stability , I am not using prime 95 period


http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/12970#post_23408526

No Prime95 needed! I also use Prime95 27.9 as well, but it's not needed to achieve a game stable state.


----------



## xaeryan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> 1.3v for 4.8Ghz is not enough for most CPUs. 1.35v is more realistic. Otherwise try [email protected]


These Vietnam chips like he got seem to be doing better than 'most' CPUs. I'm running 4.8 @ 1.275VID stable so far on mine (still looping tests).


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaeryan*
> 
> These Vietnam chips like he got seem to be doing better than 'most' CPUs. I'm running 4.8 @ 1.275VID stable so far on mine (still looping tests).


Yep, that statement of his was way too general. There are plenty of DC chips out there that can do 4.8 at less than 1.3v.


----------



## Mr-Dark

So after 6h testing found this about stability !!

the benchmark in intel xtu is very demanding if you think your cpu oc stable do 10 or 15 bench in intel xtu one back one

my cpu at 4600mhz cash 4300 with 1.23v and 2000mhz memory stock 1.5v

about vcore found this

1.24v aida64 2h stable but bsod in first intel xtu bench

1.26v aida64 + heavy game stable ( bf4 ) but bsod in intel xtu bench number 3

1.28v stable in games + aida64 + finish 15 bench in intel xtu

my cpu full stable now 4600 with 1.28v

the good thing each benchamrk need 1m only so 15m to test 80% of you overclock stability


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Just went through 20 X438s. At 1.275-1.35V, 1 hour realbench stable:

4.7- 4
4.8- 11
4.9- 4
5.0- 1


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Just went through 20 X438s. At 1.275-1.35V, 1 hour realbench stable:
> 
> 4.7- 4
> 4.8- 11
> 4.9- 4
> 5.0- 1


Wow, nice to see that 4.8 is pretty common (55%) in that batch. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Just went through 20 X438s. At 1.275-1.35V, 1 hour realbench stable:
> 
> 4.7- 4
> 4.8- 11
> 4.9- 4
> 5.0- 1


When will you be getting 4790K's 4.8GHz 1.275V back in stock?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> So after 6h testing found this about stability !!
> 
> the benchmark in intel xtu is very demanding if you think your cpu oc stable do 10 or 15 bench in intel xtu one back one
> 
> my cpu at 4600mhz cash 4300 with 1.23v and 2000mhz memory stock 1.5v
> 
> about vcore found this
> 
> *1.24v aida64 2h stable but bsod in first intel xtu bench*
> 
> 1.26v aida64 + heavy game stable ( bf4 ) but bsod in intel xtu bench number 3
> 
> 1.28v stable in games + aida64 + finish 15 bench in intel xtu
> 
> my cpu full stable now 4600 with 1.28v
> 
> the good thing each benchamrk need 1m only so 15m to test 80% of you overclock stability


I've seen 3 or 4 runs of XTU bench succeed, then it fails. 10 runs in a row with success and it's usually solid, at least for gaming use.







As you said, only 1 min for each benchmark run, so the 10 will only take 10 minutes total.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/12970#post_23408526

Above is my post about my testing. Credit to FTW420 in one of his older posts for telling us about the effectiveness of XTU Bench (vs. the Stress test).


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> When will you be getting 4790K's 4.8GHz 1.275V back in stock?


Only had one from this batch and it already sold. Most 4.8 1.275V can do 4.9 1.35V, so that's why the 1.275V option is not that common. There are several 1.3s available though!


----------



## sifalio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaeryan*
> 
> These Vietnam chips like he got seem to be doing better than 'most' CPUs. I'm running 4.8 @ 1.275VID stable so far on mine (still looping tests).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> 1.3v for 4.8Ghz is not enough for most CPUs. 1.35v is more realistic. Otherwise try [email protected]v.


I7 4790k 4800mhz with 1.22v after many hours of testing (OCCT 4.4.1,PRIME95,INTEL BURN TEST,AIDA64) and a lot of gaming.
5ghz -->1.30v stable, but I choose 4.8 for more reliability.
4.6--> 1.10v
These vietnam chips are amazing!!!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sifalio*
> 
> The vietnam chips are amazing!!!


+1. Don't hesitate to pick one up.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I've seen 3 or 4 runs of XTU bench succeed, then it fails. 10 runs in a row with success and it's usually solid, at least for gaming use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you said, only 1 min for each benchmark run, so the 10 will only take 10 minutes total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/12970#post_23408526
> 
> Above is my post about my testing. Credit to FTW420 in one of his older posts for telling us about the effectiveness of XTU Bench (vs. the Stress test).


To be honest i read your post in the link after alot of test your method perfect i need gaming stable only









Thanks +Rep !


----------



## sifalio




----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> To be honest i read your post in the link after alot of test your method perfect i need gaming stable only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks +Rep !


Thanks









FWIW, I've played about 20 hours of BF4 since my last testing session, and it's still 100% stable.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, I've played about 20 hours of BF4 since my last testing session, and it's still 100% stable.


do you mean 3 bench = gaming stable ?? if this true wow i run high vcore


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> do you mean 3 bench = gaming stable ?? if this true wow i run high vcore


No, defintely run more than 3. I would say no less than 6.


----------



## Doba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sifalio*


What !?! wow that vcore is sooo low for 4.8 hard to believe its stable ..for how long did you test?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> No, defintely run more than 3. I would say no less than 6.


15 for life


----------



## Doba

Here is where I left my night of:

[email protected] stable 1 hr Intel stress test, Temp high of 71

some features:

Turbo disabled
All C1E, C3, etc disabled
[email protected]
[email protected]
Ring [email protected]
Dram [email protected]

Before that I tried 4.8 but still couldn't get stable, I was already up to 1.32v and then I was called into a scrim, so i kept it at that until I finished my game.
While gaming, temps were low ~45 and the FPS were very good... however the game stuttered a LOT.. wonder why? unstable=poor performance?

I could try for 4.8 but is it worth an extra 100mhz at the cost of that much more voltage?


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> Here is where I left my night of:
> 
> [email protected] stable 1 hr Intel stress test, Temp high of 71
> 
> some features:
> 
> Turbo disabled
> All C1E, C3, etc disabled
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> Ring [email protected]
> Dram [email protected]
> 
> Before that I tried 4.8 but still couldn't get stable, I was already up to 1.32v and then I was called into a scrim, so i kept it at that until I finished my game.
> While gaming, temps were low ~45 and the FPS were very good... however the game stuttered a LOT.. wonder why? unstable=poor performance?
> 
> I could try for 4.8 but is it worth an extra 100mhz at the cost of that much more voltage?


maybe your overclock quite unstable, so it doesn't crash but make your game like that....it same like when you do some benchmarking test (like XTU) you get a lower score. They both are same.


----------



## Doba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> maybe your overclock quite unstable, so it doesn't crash but make your game like that....


couldn't even get past 5 min Intel stress with 4.8 but decided to play the game just to see.. and that was the result.. so probably due to instability.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Just went through 20 X438s. At 1.275-1.35V, 1 hour realbench stable:
> 
> 4.7- 4
> 4.8- 11
> 4.9- 4
> 5.0- 1


realbench doesn't enough I think... it's better to use OCCT 4.4.1 stress testing for 5 hours, and see what happen.


----------



## sifalio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> What !?! wow that vcore is sooo low for 4.8 hard to believe its stable ..for how long did you test?


over 8 hours in prime95.
over 4 hours in occt 4.4.1, avx=on
over 3 hours in aida64
10 times intel burning test with max settings

I can run 5ghz stable with 1.30v.


----------



## Doba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sifalio*
> 
> over 8 hours in prime95.
> over 4 hours in occt 4.4.1, avx=on
> over 3 hours in aida64
> 10 times intel burning test with max settings
> 
> I can run 5ghz stable with 1.30v.


wow.. you got God's intel chip.. impressive


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> *couldn't even get past 5 min Intel stress with 4.8 but decided to play the game just to see*.. and that was the result.. so probably due to instability.


increase the voltage, or lower the freq.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sifalio*
> 
> over 8 hours in prime95.
> over 4 hours in occt 4.4.1, avx=on
> over 3 hours in aida64
> 10 times intel burning test with max settings
> 
> I can run 5ghz stable with 1.30v.


no need to upgrade to Skylake if I were you. Hell it will suit for 3-4 more year as long as the temps is good.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sifalio*
> 
> over 8 hours in prime95.
> over 4 hours in occt 4.4.1, avx=on
> over 3 hours in aida64
> 10 times intel burning test with max settings
> 
> I can run 5ghz stable with 1.30v.


ehm. why all the ppl run occt:linpack, i still dont get it.

run cpucct, large data set, on all cores, 64 bit, 1 hour, no idle periods.... see what happens..








Quote:


> CPU:OCCT
> What is this test good for ?
> This test is considered the best at detecting errors. It generates less heat than Linpack, but detects computing errors much quicker. Don't get fooled by the higher temperatures numbers of Linpack ! This one is much faster to detect errors.


----------



## Sharchaster

re-run xtu benchmark (for burning my chip)....











4.8 GHz @1.269 volt, 4.4 Uncore, 2133 MHz of RAM with 10-11-10-27 1T CR


----------



## Doba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> increase the voltage, or lower the freq.
> .


yes I know, but Id be getting into 1.33+Voltage trying to get 4.8 stable.. where 4.7 is stable at 1.285v .. quite the difference in Voltage.. is it worth an extra 100mhz


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> yes I know, but Id be getting into 1.33+Voltage trying to get 4.8 stable.. where 4.7 is stable at 1.285v .. quite the difference in Voltage.. is it worth an extra 100mhz


worth I think as long as you can control the temps. NO If the temps is above 90C during synthetic test. and don't use those settings for 24/7


----------



## juniordnz

I don't think 100mhz is worth the extra voltage. Stay under 1.3V and you're good to go. 4.7GHz will be a beast already.


----------



## Doba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> worth I think as long as you can control the temps. NO If the temps is above 90C during synthetic test. and don't use those settings for 24/7


temps not an issue, havent even seen 80's yet

I also think for longevity staying under 1.3v is key


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> temps not an issue, havent even seen 80's yet
> 
> *I also think for longevity staying under 1.3v is key*


yes that's why I don't recommend to use 1.3 volt for 24/7.,,if it's only for benching or gaming it's fine. You're not gaming for 24 hours / day right, lol


----------



## Doba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> yes that's why I don't recommend to use 1.3 volt for 24/7.,,if it's only for benching or gaming it's fine. You're not gaming for 24 hours / day right, lol


I don't quite get what people mean by 24/7 then.. I only turn on my PC for little things like surfing or playing games.. otherwise its off

who needs to leave a pc on for 24/7


----------



## Yuhfhrh

I put 1.52V through my 2500k, and 1.4V through my 3570K 24/7, and both are still running exactly as they did at launch fwiw. I don't think voltage is a big problem if your temps are in check.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> I don't quite get what people mean by 24/7 then.. I only turn on my PC for little things like surfing or playing games.. otherwise its off
> 
> who needs to leave a pc on for 24/7


Even if you did it would downclock and downvolt itself during idle.

But what they mean is, they only do it to prove they can and make some benchmarks, then downclock it again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I put 1.52V through my 2500k, and 1.4V through my 3570K 24/7, and both are still running exactly as they did at launch fwiw. I don't think voltage is a big problem if your temps are in check.


And what are your temps?

The overclocker's dilemma is that even if adding that extra .1 volts isn't harmful, it just doesn't give that much extra performance (1 multiplier maybe). So in the end they decide it's not worth it.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> I don't quite get what people mean by 24/7 then.. I only turn on my PC for little things like surfing or playing games.. otherwise its off
> 
> who needs to leave a pc on for 24/7


24/7 means you only USE that voltages when you need it. For example for benching and gaming or one of them...for most everyday use (watching video, surfing the web, etc) you don't need to use it (people recommend)....because run 1.3 volt for everyday use is quite high I think.

But it's up to you....it's your choice. People can't force anyone to follow the rules. DIWYOR

or you can use c-states which will downclock your freq and voltage when IDLE. but I read somewhere it will make your chip "degrade" because your chip will fluctuate everytime you load and idle....

I prefer to make the chip constant to run 4.8 GHz (idle and load)....


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Even if you did it would downclock and downvolt itself during idle.
> 
> But what they mean is, they only do it to prove they can and make some benchmarks, then downclock it again.
> And what are your temps?
> 
> The overclocker's dilemma is that even if adding that extra .1 volts isn't harmful, it just doesn't give that much extra performance (1 multiplier maybe). So in the end they decide it's not worth it.


Below 70C on both for what I did with them, the 3570K got delidded.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> But it's up to you....it's your choice. People can't force anyone to follow the rules. DIWYOR


What rules?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> or you can use c-states which will downclock your freq and voltage when IDLE. but I read somewhere it will make your chip "degrade" because your chip will fluctuate everytime you load and idle....


Wait what? Source? Doesn't everyone use cstates?


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Wait what? Source? Doesn't everyone use cstates?


quite forget, sigh....someone say on anandtech forums if I remember correctly....that's surprised me as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> What rules?


to not run anything beyond 1.3 volt for everyday light use..lol...can't say for the others though.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> quite forget, sigh....someone say on anandtech forums if I remember correctly....that's surprised me as well.


All modern Intel CPUs use speedstep, I have no idea why that would cause degradation. In fact, most would assume the opposite.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> All modern Intel CPUs use speedstep, I have no idea why that would cause degradation. In fact, most would assume the opposite.


you can ask him as well. it's not my word....btw I disable the EIST and C-States...to make my chip constant to run 4.8 GHz and the same rules on my sandy and ivy...all works correctly, until I sold them both.

Will report back when I find the link, though.

maybe this link :

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?p=32753741#post32753741

make a sense, *although I don't know* if it can causes your cpu degrade faster.


----------



## Doba

I just want to let everyone know why I got my new water cooler..

So ive been running stock Turbo, it was set to 4.4Ghrz with stock cooler, and the temps were reaching 80's while gaming (very high) and when I checked the Vcore (set to auto was 1.36) which is very high!

But everything ran great!

So I decided to get a watercooler to get those temps down ( and it did by Half) but still running that turbo mode @1.36v was not acceptable so here I am OC'ing

Now Im stable 1 hr [email protected] ... much lower than the 4.4 turbo auto set!

However my game is still not running good!! a little choppy and less FPS than with the turbo.. I'm wondering why? still not 100% stable? why is 4.7 acting worse than 4.4 in game?


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> I just want to let everyone know why I got my new water cooler..
> 
> So ive been running stock Turbo, it was set to 4.4Ghrz with stock cooler, and the temps were reaching 80's while gaming (very high) and when I checked the Vcore (set to auto was 1.36) which is very high!
> 
> But everything ran great!
> 
> So I decided to get a watercooler to get those temps down ( and it did by Half) but still running that turbo mode @1.36v was not acceptable so here I am OC'ing
> 
> Now Im stable 1 hr [email protected] ... much lower than the 4.4 turbo auto set!
> 
> However my game is still not running good!! a little choppy and less FPS than with the turbo.. I'm wondering why? still not 100% stable? why is 4.7 acting worse than 4.4 in game?


Most likely not enough voltage.


----------



## electro2u

C-states can affect workload performance.
http://www.cc.gatech.edu/grads/h/hamur3/mmcs08_angsl.pdf
In some sources this is termed "performance degradation" but this is not permanent. Speed step and c-states aren't the same thing either, strangely, though they generally go together. On z87/97 you can actually have speedstep off and still use c-states for low voltage but it's not an official feature and termed an "exploit" by Asus rep Raja. Not all boards are capable. In my experience the performance loss associated with c-states is actually due to frequency changes and accompanying cache flushing and not voltage swapping.

To be clear: c-states nor speed step are associated in any way with chip degradation.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> I just want to let everyone know why I got my new water cooler..
> 
> So ive been running stock Turbo, it was set to 4.4Ghrz with stock cooler, and the temps were reaching 80's while gaming (very high) and when I checked the Vcore (set to auto was 1.36) which is very high!
> 
> But everything ran great!
> 
> So I decided to get a watercooler to get those temps down ( and it did by Half) but still running that turbo mode @1.36v was not acceptable so here I am OC'ing
> 
> Now Im stable 1 hr [email protected] ... much lower than the 4.4 turbo auto set!
> 
> However my game is still not running good!! a little choppy and less FPS than with the turbo.. I'm wondering why? still not 100% stable? why is 4.7 acting worse than 4.4 in game?


like I said earlier, the voltage is not enough to run the games perfectly.


----------



## Doba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> like I said earlier, the voltage is not enough to run the games perfectly.


so the game requires more voltage than a stress burning program ? weird

Ok.. upping Vcore to see when game stabilizes


----------



## AcMtyMx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> The best is manual / fixed.


Thanks a Lot !!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> so the game requires more voltage than a stress burning program ? weird
> 
> Ok.. upping Vcore to see when game stabilizes


Maybe setting "CPU VRIN Calibration" to high or extreme ?
this option stabilze my oc


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> so the game requires more voltage than a stress burning program ? weird
> 
> Ok.. upping Vcore to see when game stabilizes


Well your game isn't unstable.

Lack of amperage can cause performance issues. But can lack of voltage do so??? Is your overclock taking amps away from your GPU?

Is your game overheating and throttling?

Do you get higher benchmark scores (on stressful benchmarks like XTU or passmark) with the overclock than at stock?


----------



## bonics912

Hi Everyone. I'm brand new to overclocking and everything seemed to work really well with my first session. I was able to overclock my i-5 4690k to a stable 4.3ghz at stock volts. My question is during my overclock, I set my voltage at fixed stock volts which is 1.076v. When I got to my max overclock which was 4.3ghz, I switched the voltage to adaptive which then kept my voltage at 1.095v all the time at load and even at idle. I verfied this through CPU-Z. Is this normal? I'm also checking my CPU package wattage through HRMonitoring and it seems to be about 9 watts at idle. If anyone can comment on if these numbers sound normal or do I need to adjust something, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonics912*
> 
> Hi Everyone. I'm brand new to overclocking and everything seemed to work really well with my first session. I was able to overclock my i-5 4690k to a stable 4.3ghz at stock volts. My question is during my overclock, I set my voltage at fixed stock volts which is 1.076v. When I got to my max overclock which was 4.3ghz, I switched the voltage to adaptive which then kept my voltage at 1.095v all the time at load and even at idle. I verfied this through CPU-Z. Is this normal? I'm also checking my CPU package wattage through HRMonitoring and it seems to be about 9 watts at idle. If anyone can comment on if these numbers sound normal or do I need to adjust something, it would be greatly appreciated.


The best thing is to use a fixed voltage. Set the voltage into adaptive will add much voltage that your cpu don't require to.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonics912*
> 
> Hi Everyone. I'm brand new to overclocking and everything seemed to work really well with my first session. I was able to overclock my i-5 4690k to a stable 4.3ghz at stock volts. My question is during my overclock, I set my voltage at fixed stock volts which is 1.076v. When I got to my max overclock which was 4.3ghz, I switched the voltage to adaptive which then kept my voltage at 1.095v all the time at load and even at idle. I verfied this through CPU-Z. Is this normal? I'm also checking my CPU package wattage through HRMonitoring and it seems to be about 9 watts at idle. If anyone can comment on if these numbers sound normal or do I need to adjust something, it would be greatly appreciated.


Adaptive is wrong and evil.

But it's fairly normal to go up to 4.X ghz on 1.1V, then to require .05-.07V for each multiplier after that. Sounds like you might have a pretty good chip, or more likely you aren't actually stable since you haven't done enough stress testing.


----------



## bonics912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> The best thing is to use a fixed voltage. Set the voltage into adaptive will add much voltage that your cpu don't require to.


Ok thanks.


----------



## bonics912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Adaptive is wrong and evil.
> 
> But it's fairly normal to go up to 4.X ghz on 1.1V, then to require .05-.07V for each multiplier after that. Sounds like you might have a pretty good chip, or more likely you aren't actually stable since you haven't done enough stress testing.


Thanks for your input. So far I've tested it for about an hour or so on aida64 and about 5-6 hours in games so I can definitely spend a little more time on stress tests. I'm planning to push it a little further by adding a little more voltage. Maybe see how far I can push it with about 1.25v because it seems pretty safe with temps I'm getting now. I'm averaging about 51C at 4.3ghz at 1.095v.


----------



## Doba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcMtyMx*
> 
> Maybe setting "CPU VRIN Calibration" to high or extreme ?
> this option stabilze my oc


Its on extreme


----------



## Doba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Well your game isn't unstable.
> 
> Lack of amperage can cause performance issues. But can lack of voltage do so??? Is your overclock taking amps away from your GPU?
> 
> Is your game overheating and throttling?
> 
> Do you get higher benchmark scores (on stressful benchmarks like XTU or passmark) with the overclock than at stock?


I wish I had the answers to the first two questions.. how can I check?

Using Cinebench oddly enough yes my 4.0Ghz test had a score of 867 and currently @4.7Ghz Im getting a score of 687 .. wow so much lower on a higher clock? the F.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> I wish I had the answers to the first two questions.. how can I check?
> 
> *Using Cinebench oddly enough yes my 4.0Ghz test had a score of 867 and currently @4.7Ghz Im getting a score of 687* .. wow so much lower on a higher clock? the F.


unstable overclock, that's what I can say. Impossible to not get higher score when you overclock...people seems don't care about the "right overclock"....they only want to run higher freq, without much care about efficiency or even get higher numbers.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> unstable overclock, that's what I can say. Impossible to not get higher score when you overclock...people seems don't care about the "right overclock"....they only want to run higher freq, without much care about efficiency or even get higher numbers.


How is that instability though? I always benchmark when I change multipliers and I sometimes get crashes but never lower benchmark numbers.

Unless the cpu is downclocking itself, due to power issues (is power mode set to balanced?) or temperature.

I once got super pi time 40% higher when I changed Windows to power saver mode. And I once had super pi repeatedly fail (but no crash) when I had unstable ram.

Is your cpu 4+4 power cord firmly connected?


----------



## Doba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> unstable overclock, that's what I can say. Impossible to not get higher score when you overclock...people seems don't care about the "right overclock"....they only want to run higher freq, without much care about efficiency or even get higher numbers.


Well its noticeably worse than before so its more than just a number... gotta try to fix this..

Im now at 1.29v went up slightly but no change.. I will continue to plug at it.


----------



## Doba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> How is that instability though? I always benchmark when I change multipliers and I sometimes get crashes but never lower benchmark numbers.


See My AMD OCing might have never been super stable but never had this problems.. the higher the number the better scores I got, Always. SO this is kind of weird


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> How is that instability though? I always benchmark when I change multipliers and I always get crashes but never lower benchmark numbers.
> 
> Unless the cpu is downclocking itself, due to power issues (is power mode set to balanced?) or temperature.
> 
> Is your cpu 4+4 power cord firmly connected?


benchmark number is not only a number, it's a parameter. Sometimes the CPU doesn't show you a crashes, but you got a lower score. That means your overclock is quite unstable OR you have a problems with temps (like mine sometimes).

Overclock with less frequencies but HIGH Efficiency can GET a BETTER score and BETTER stability than you just run 5.0 GHz but you don't care about efficiency....you will get either crash or lower score, that's all.

Just relax, no need to going fast "hey I can run 4.X stable @.... volt" etc. Starting with 4.5 with something like 1.25 volt...and do some stability test...if stable, just find your "sweet spot" until you find the exact voltage you need.

Sweet spot = you can lower the voltage.

Overclocking the CPU with a great freq and efficiency is not an easy as you think. I need FULL 1 weeks to test to found it, though.

Learn your chip first, because every setup have a different problems, hell even different motherboard can cause a different problems, different frustration, etc...


----------



## JackCY

Anyone seen a dead iGPU on DC or Haswell or other Intel?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> I wish I had the answers to the first two questions.. how can I check?
> 
> Using Cinebench oddly enough yes my 4.0Ghz test had a score of 867 and currently @4.7Ghz Im getting a score of 687 .. wow so much lower on a higher clock? the F.


Cinebench will score lower with an unstable overclock. But not that much lower.

You have to be throttling, or running another cpu intensive program at same time. run hwinfo and make sure multi stays to 47 during benchmark. Also make sure you have maxed power limits in bios.

On my gibabyte UD5h board, I can "disable" turbo in bios (which enables turbo and disables all power limits and sets all multis same). Only other thing I have to set is cpu vrin current protection on extreme. But SOC force will be different.


----------



## Doba

Powered down, checked all my plugs (all good) raised my voltage to 1.30 and did a retest on cinebench.. 690 same as before +3pts its nothing.

"Overclock with less frequencies but HIGH Efficiency can GET a BETTER score and BETTER stability "

What exactly should I be looking at? doing more of and change?

I'm following the write ups pretty well, nothing seems odd, everything seems good in BIOS and 1hr stress test Passed with no throttling.


----------



## Doba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Cinebench will score lower with an unstable overclock. But not that much lower.
> 
> You have to be throttling, or running another cpu intensive program at same time. run hwinfo and make sure multi stays to 47 during benchmark. Also make sure you have maxed power limits in bios.
> 
> On my gibabyte UD5h board, I can "disable" turbo in bios (which enables turbo and disables all power limits and sets all multis same). Only other thing I have to set is cpu vrin current protection on extreme. But SOC force will be different.


only programs Im running are cpu-z, hwinfo (always stays at 4700), and Kraken program to monitor temps of water cooler.. nothing else

I also disabled turbo in bios, and also have vrin protection on extreme and pwm phase control on extreme performance

"maxed power limits in Bios" ?? not sure what that is


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> Powered down, checked all my plugs (all good) raised my voltage to 1.30 and did a retest on cinebench.. 690 same as before +3pts its nothing.
> 
> "Overclock with less frequencies but HIGH Efficiency can GET a BETTER score and BETTER stability "
> 
> What exactly should I be looking at? doing more of and change?
> 
> I'm following the write ups pretty well, nothing seems odd, everything seems good in BIOS and 1hr stress test Passed with no throttling.


back into stock, put the multiplier into x45 and put the voltage 1.25 volt, input voltage maybe arround 1.8 volt - 1.85 volt (or you can search it by yourself)....and do some stability testing....

1 hours is not enough, I need 9-10 hours / day (or more I forgot) of 1 week along with hundred BSOD to find that my sweet spot is 1.265 volt @4.8 GHz , though.

with a multiple xtu bench, cinebench, realbench, games, and the last is prime95 (the greatest)....


----------



## Doba

Ok lets back track


----------



## Doba

Ok back to [email protected] .. Cinebench 668, RealBench 69991

before I stress test it, I want to reset CMOS have everyhting back to stock and re test at stock.. see if those original numbers are wrong

need a solid starting point!


----------



## Doba

Here is the stock comparison: Stock turbo running [email protected] 1.38v (wow)

Cinebench 844, RealBench 71538

^^ stock turbo score better than average 4.5Ghz score .. jeez

I cannot run that 1.38v on auto.. that seems insane from what I read on these forums, If I was [email protected] then maybe.. but not at 4.4


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> only programs Im running are cpu-z, hwinfo (always stays at 4700), and Kraken program to monitor temps of water cooler.. nothing else
> 
> I also disabled turbo in bios, and also have vrin protection on extreme and pwm phase control on extreme performance
> 
> "maxed power limits in Bios" ?? not sure what that is


Yeah I don't know how "instability" would cause lower performance. In bios you can set a power limit though, which would obviously limit your performance. What about intermediate settings in the 4.1-4.6 range, how do they compare?

One thing I noticed is if I put multiplier to 46x but boost is only 44x, the chip will only go up to 44x. This might be a motherboard issue though.


----------



## Doba

My AMD Overclocks were never 8 hrs stable but always the higher clock had the higher score if it didnt blue screen during test lol

This is just weird !! never seen it before

4.5 test was intermediate settings.. I can turn off stock turbo and test at 4.0 and see, obviously I expect lower scores


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> My AMD Overclocks were never 8 hrs stable but always the higher clock had the higher score if it didnt blue screen during test lol
> 
> This is just weird !! never seen it before
> 
> 4.5 test was intermediate settings.. I can turn off stock turbo and test at 4.0 and see, obviously I expect lower scores


What does hwinfo or XTU show for power usage during each benchmark?

"CPU Package Power" or "IA Cores Power".

Side question: did you say it was a 4690k or 4790k?


----------



## AcMtyMx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> My AMD Overclocks were never 8 hrs stable but always the higher clock had the higher score if it didnt blue screen during test lol
> 
> This is just weird !! never seen it before
> 
> 4.5 test was intermediate settings.. I can turn off stock turbo and test at 4.0 and see, obviously I expect lower scores


FYI

i still learning about oc

but
i started undervolting my chip to reach stable stock 4.4mhz
so, from there i started the [email protected]

the only settings that i touched:
(ignore the red square is from other post)
turbo, undercore and other settings in "auto"


----------



## Doba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> What does hwinfo or XTU show for power usage during each benchmark?
> 
> "CPU Package Power" or "IA Cores Power".
> 
> Side question: did you say it was a 4690k or 4790k?


4790K

Ill have to pay attention to the package power numbers and IA cores power. I had those minimized, didnt pay attention.. will get back tomorrow!!


----------



## Doba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcMtyMx*
> 
> FYI
> 
> i still learning about oc
> 
> but
> i started undervolting my chip to reach stable stock 4.4mhz
> so, from there i started the [email protected]
> 
> the only settings that i touched:
> (ignore the red square is from other post)
> turbo, undercore and other settings in "auto"


seems normal.. I did the same, kept the same Voltage and just upped the clock.. then tested, if failed I only upped voltage's, no crazy changes


----------



## Doba

Here are the test scores for [email protected] auto 1.239v Turbo Disabled !!

Cinebench 789! Note thats lower than 4.4 Turbo (789) but higher than 4.7 (687) lol

RealBench score 68065 thats lower than [email protected] and auto turbo mode


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unrealcpu*
> 
> ok when you get a chance both of you show a completion score of real bench at 5ghz
> 
> i dont believe your chips are stable unless you have custom water cooling


no 4.9 is all I can do at 1.34v cause of the heat .....


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> Here are the test scores for [email protected] auto 1.239v Turbo Disabled !!
> 
> Cinebench 789! Note thats lower than 4.4 Turbo (789) but higher than 4.7 (687) lol
> 
> RealBench score 68065 thats lower than [email protected] and auto turbo mode


try to run XTU benchmark for a couple runs....and compare each other / settings.

also if you OC the RAM, I'm suggesting you to back to stock clock first, overclock it again when you find the right settings for the processor.

Don't forget to set the LLC to level 7 or 100% (on msi it's on percentage instead of level like mine (asus))


----------



## blackhole2013

Ok Unrealcpu after running realbench I was max stable at 4.8 1.3v max 85c encoding 4.9 1.34 hit 90c and my computer turned off .. So yes I need a custom loop to do 4.9 or 5.0 but I think im happy with 4.8 1.3v anyways with my H90 ...


----------



## disengage

Got my 4790k rock stable at 4.6 1.21 total vcore.

Tho my cinebench scores as seen above are not really changing. Am I missing something? The two bottom scores are from 4.4 ghz and the top score is 4.6ghz. Not much of a difference, I know its 200mhz, but from other posts and videos it seems people get bigger increases. Also, multiple runs of cinebench will sometimes score lower even tho its the same clock speed.

Whats the deal?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Ok Unrealcpu after running realbench I was max stable at 4.8 1.3v max 85c encoding 4.9 1.34 hit 90c and my computer turned off .. So yes I need a custom loop to do 4.9 or 5.0 but I think im happy with 4.8 1.3v anyways with my H90 ...


Your computer turned off from instability, not from being 90C. Not that you should be 90C in the first place.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Ok Unrealcpu after running realbench I was max stable at 4.8 1.3v max 85c encoding 4.9 1.34 hit 90c and my computer turned off .. So yes I need a custom loop to do 4.9 or 5.0 but I think im happy with 4.8 1.3v anyways with my H90 ...
> 
> 
> 
> Your computer turned off from instability, not from being 90C. Not that you should be 90C in the first place.
Click to expand...

not neccessarily either. If he had a bluescreen it was from instability. If he didn't it was his psu.


----------



## benjamen50

I'm still getting 0x101 Bsod's in idle, disabled c-states and tried increasing vcore and qpi/vtt.


----------



## Gregory14

Anyone using per core ratio? I am trying to see what I can do about going past 4.7Ghz, I set the Cores as follows 1,2,3, and 4= 48, 47, 47, 47 . Is that the right way to do it to hit 4.8 more? There is also the option to set cores to auto, but the core above must not be at auto to set a specific ratio, so it would look like this for example: 48, 47, 47, auto. Any input on this?


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Your computer turned off from instability, not from being 90C. Not that you should be 90C in the first place.


OK so 4.8 is good enough for me .... Im still happy this chip can boot 5.0 the last chip that I had that can do that was one of my 2600ks ... 2011 ..... many years ago ....







im tempted to set it to 5.3 1.55v to see if it boots but whats the point in all that


----------



## sifalio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> increase the voltage, or lower the freq.
> no need to upgrade to Skylake if I were you. Hell it will suit for 3-4 more year as long as the temps is good.


The temps are fine,but when the summer comes I will go for a custom water cooling.


----------



## sifalio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> ehm. why all the ppl run occt:linpack, i still dont get it.
> 
> run cpucct, large data set, on all cores, 64 bit, 1 hour, no idle periods.... see what happens..


I did it ,and everythig was fine.








Even I ,couldn't believe that it would pass it.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiernaq*
> 
> Supposedly for devils canyon you want to keep VCCIN about .6V higher than Vcore so at 1.35 you'll want to bump VCCIN up to 1.95 or possibly even a little higher if you're struggling to get stable. Unfortunately that'll raise your temps too.


This was a few pages back but I wanted to Quote this about VCCIN/cpu input voltage. I pulled this from an oc guide a while back cant remember where exactly though.......

VCCIN in relation to CPU Vcore as follows:

Less than 0.4V difference- not recommended. Instability is almost guaranteed
0.4V - ideal value
0.4-0.6V - general 'OK' range
*Above 0.6V - not recommend as long-term damage can occur*
Generally speaking, higher VCCIN can cause a higher CPU temperature

As all 5 internal power rails are pulled from the single VCCIN, below 0.4V difference is not recommended as high loading on the;input voltage will cause a voltage drop
that can lead to it being lower than the internal voltages. This will cause the system to lock-up. Above the safe range can cause long-term damage due to a larger
than necessary potential difference. This is the same reasoning why DDR3 voltage should not exceed 1.5V, as the CPU Uncore can be damaged.

You may take this with a grain of salt as most of us run our memory at 1.65v anyway. With that being said I have never needed +.6v VCCIN over VCORE to achieve stability, Currently using +.52v

I think it is pretty common for 4790k's to hit a wall @ 48x. Mine did and no amount of voltage/tweaking can achieve a "stable" 49x. But then again everyone has a different take on what is "stable".

I have settled for 48x manual oc @ 1.328v for 24/7 use (& 46x Uncore) w/ c-states enabled to allow vcore to drop. Feels more solid than adaptive.
(my chip is not a newly released chip)

@ Blackhole - Keep in mind you may be voltage limited too, you wont know for sure until you custom water cool and temp is no longer an issue. Many of these chips hit a wall at a certain voltage.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Less than 0.4V difference- not recommended. Instability is almost guaranteed
> 0.4V - ideal value
> 0.4-0.6V - general 'OK' range


Funny about that range - Not sure if its just co-incidence but when I set my VCCIN voltage to AUTO in the bios, it always sets itself to approx 0.5 - 0.6v above the manually set VCORE voltage as measured in HWINFO.

Mobo is an ASUS Hero VII.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> This was a few pages back but I wanted to Quote this about VCCIN/cpu input voltage. I pulled this from an oc guide a while back cant remember where exactly though.......
> 
> VCCIN in relation to CPU Vcore as follows:
> 
> Less than 0.4V difference- not recommended. Instability is almost guaranteed
> 0.4V - ideal value
> 0.4-0.6V - general 'OK' range
> *Above 0.6V - not recommend as long-term damage can occur*
> Generally speaking, higher VCCIN can cause a higher CPU temperature
> 
> As all 5 internal power rails are pulled from the single VCCIN, below 0.4V difference is not recommended as high loading on the;input voltage will cause a voltage drop
> that can lead to it being lower than the internal voltages. This will cause the system to lock-up. Above the safe range can cause long-term damage due to a larger
> than necessary potential difference. This is the same reasoning why DDR3 voltage should not exceed 1.5V, as the CPU Uncore can be damaged.
> 
> You may take this with a grain of salt as most of us run our memory at 1.65v anyway. With that being said I have never needed +.6v VCCIN over VCORE to achieve stability, Currently using +.52v
> 
> I think it is pretty common for 4790k's to hit a wall @ 48x. Mine did and no amount of voltage/tweaking can achieve a "stable" 49x. But then again everyone has a different take on what is "stable".
> 
> I have settled for 48x manual oc @ 1.328v for 24/7 use (& 46x Uncore) w/ c-states enabled to allow vcore to drop. Feels more solid than adaptive.
> (my chip is not a newly released chip)
> 
> @ Blackhole - Keep in mind you may be voltage limited too, you wont know for sure until you custom water cool and temp is no longer an issue. Many of these chips hit a wall at a certain voltage.


about input voltage my stock vcore 1.24v and my stock input 1.87 so 0.630 above vcore !!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> This was a few pages back but I wanted to Quote this about VCCIN/cpu input voltage. I pulled this from an oc guide a while back cant remember where exactly though.......
> 
> VCCIN in relation to CPU Vcore as follows:
> 
> Less than 0.4V difference- not recommended. Instability is almost guaranteed
> 0.4V - ideal value
> 0.4-0.6V - general 'OK' range
> *Above 0.6V - not recommend as long-term damage can occur*
> Generally speaking, higher VCCIN can cause a higher CPU temperature
> 
> As all 5 internal power rails are pulled from the single VCCIN, below 0.4V difference is not recommended as high loading on the;input voltage will cause a voltage drop
> that can lead to it being lower than the internal voltages. This will cause the system to lock-up. Above the safe range can cause long-term damage due to a larger
> than necessary potential difference. This is the same reasoning why DDR3 voltage should not exceed 1.5V, as the CPU Uncore can be damaged.
> 
> You may take this with a grain of salt as most of us run our memory at 1.65v anyway. With that being said I have never needed +.6v VCCIN over VCORE to achieve stability, Currently using +.52v
> 
> I think it is pretty common for 4790k's to hit a wall @ 48x. Mine did and no amount of voltage/tweaking can achieve a "stable" 49x. But then again everyone has a different take on what is "stable".
> 
> I have settled for 48x manual oc @ 1.328v for 24/7 use (& 46x Uncore) w/ c-states enabled to allow vcore to drop. Feels more solid than adaptive.
> (my chip is not a newly released chip)
> 
> @ Blackhole - Keep in mind you may be voltage limited too, you wont know for sure until you custom water cool and temp is no longer an issue. Many of these chips hit a wall at a certain voltage.


*TLDR;* bottom line is you're fine with 1.9 to 2.0 VCCIN. No need to complicate this whatsoever.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> Anyone using per core ratio? I am trying to see what I can do about going past 4.7Ghz, I set the Cores as follows 1,2,3, and 4= 48, 47, 47, 47 . Is that the right way to do it to hit 4.8 more? There is also the option to set cores to auto, but the core above must not be at auto to set a specific ratio, so it would look like this for example: 48, 47, 47, auto. Any input on this?


Sure you can do this. It's typically not done unless you're at the fringe of bad temps and/or instability.

If it's a temp issue I would look for better cooling or even de-lid before I did this.

It it's an instability issue, I would make sure to pursue all BIOS options (like VCCIN, uncore frequency, RAM frequency, BCLK, etc) before I did this.

I like running all four cores at the same speed, but that's just me.







Generally speaking, it's better to have a symmetrical setup for multi-threaded applications. In your example above, use BCLK to shoot for a 4.75 GHz core speed on all cores. The nice thing about Haswell is you have a ton of tweaking options in the BIOS, so you can really dial in the CPU frequency. There is no need to use per core multi's IMHO.
.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> Anyone using per core ratio? I am trying to see what I can do about going past 4.7Ghz, I set the Cores as follows 1,2,3, and 4= 48, 47, 47, 47 . Is that the right way to do it to hit 4.8 more? There is also the option to set cores to auto, but the core above must not be at auto to set a specific ratio, so it would look like this for example: 48, 47, 47, auto. Any input on this?


The only time it really helps is if you are thermally limited. You can't control which core will be the one running at 4.8, so if you're having trouble running 4.8 because you have instability you will still have the same instability once that weak core is the one that goes to 4.8. Plus it's a lot harder to test.


----------



## cole2109

Hey guys
One quick test. 15min pass 4900MHz 1.32V


----------



## WasaKnacke

I thought before I open a new thread I first try it here.

The 4690K is my first OC CPU and I already did a lot of reading and think I have a stable OC. However, I am hitting my max. at 4.4-4.5 GHz and I can use some input on what could be the limitation, so that I can see if it is worth to change something and try again. My OC specs right now:

MoBo: Asrock Fatality Z97 Killer
RAM: 2*4GB G.Skill Ares (9/10/9/28 1866 MHz)
CPU: i5-4690K
Fan: Hyper 212 Evo
Case: NZXT CA-H230I which as two exhaust fans as coming from the manufacturer (1 front, 1 back)
Thermal Com: Artic MX-4 applied via center blopp method

stock VCOR was 1.064 - 1.072 V
UNCORE is stock all the time (x39)
VCCIN 1.780 V
I use XMP for RAM. Setting RAM to 1600 instead of 1866 did not make a difference during OCs

x44
seems stable with 1.185 V in the setting HWInfo shows around 1.200V real voltage
temperature under Intel ETU CPU stress test is 70-75 C average with 77/82/79/75 C Max

x45
seems stable at 1.250 V in the setting. HWInfo says around 1.280 V
temperature under Intel ETU CPU stress test is 75-85 C average with 88 C Max for the always hotter 2nd core.

My thoughts: The voltages for the multipliers seems reasonable for an average / above average chip based on what I saw during my research online. Main problem seems to be already quite high temps with "only" 1.20 - 1.28V.

My Question: Is that the maximum I can reach with an Hyper 212 Evo and I am good? Or might there be a problem with thermal compound and I should try to reapply? I already tried to customize the Fan Speed and let it go to 95% above 70 C and 100% 80 C but it doesn't seems to help at all.

I am happy for any answer and comment

WasaKnacke


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WasaKnacke*
> 
> I thought before I open a new thread I first try it here.
> 
> The 4690K is my first OC CPU and I already did a lot of reading and think I have a stable OC. However, I am hitting my max. at 4.4-4.5 GHz and I can use some input on what could be the limitation, so that I can see if it is worth to change something and try again.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My OC specs right now:
> 
> MoBo: Asrock Fatality Z97 Killer
> RAM: 2*4GB G.Skill Ares (9/10/9/28 1866 MHz)
> CPU: i5-4690K
> Fan: Hyper 212 Evo
> Case: NZXT CA-H230I which as two exhaust fans as coming from the manufacturer (1 front, 1 back)
> Thermal Com: Artic MX-4 applied via center blopp method
> 
> stock VCOR was 1.064 - 1.072 V
> UNCORE is stock all the time (x39)
> VCCIN 1.780 V
> I use XMP for RAM. Setting RAM to 1600 instead of 1866 did not make a difference during OCs
> 
> x44
> seems stable with 1.185 V in the setting HWInfo shows around 1.200V real voltage
> temperature under Intel ETU CPU stress test is 70-75 C average with 77/82/79/75 C Max
> 
> x45
> seems stable at 1.250 V in the setting. HWInfo says around 1.280 V
> temperature under Intel ETU CPU stress test is 75-85 C average with 88 C Max for the always hotter 2nd core.
> 
> My thoughts: The voltages for the multipliers seem reasonable for an average / above average chip based on what I saw during my research online. Main problem seem to be already quite high temps with "only" 1.20 - 1.28V.
> 
> My Question: Is that the maximum I can reach with an Hyper 212 Evo and I am good? Or might there be a problem with thermal compound and I should try to reapply? I already tried to customize the Fan Speed and let it go to 95% above 70 C and 100% 80 C but it doesn't seem to help at all.
> 
> I am happy for any answer and comment
> 
> WasaKnacke


Those temps are normal for that cooler and the 45x OC you dialed in is probably about as good you are going to get without jacking a *ton* more voltage and regardless of cooling is probably what you can expect.


----------



## disengage

Are my realbench scores on par with others?

@4.6ghz 4790k

Encoding: 96040
OpenCL: 54098
Multi Tasking: 90110
overall system: 77942

Everywhere I look I see that other peoples scores are much higher, do I have a bum chip?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WasaKnacke*
> 
> I thought before I open a new thread I first try it here.
> 
> The 4690K is my first OC CPU and I already did a lot of reading and think I have a stable OC. However, I am hitting my max. at 4.4-4.5 GHz and I can use some input on what could be the limitation, so that I can see if it is worth to change something and try again. My OC specs right now:
> 
> MoBo: Asrock Fatality Z97 Killer
> RAM: 2*4GB G.Skill Ares (9/10/9/28 1866 MHz)
> CPU: i5-4690K
> Fan: Hyper 212 Evo
> Case: NZXT CA-H230I which as two exhaust fans as coming from the manufacturer (1 front, 1 back)
> Thermal Com: Artic MX-4 applied via center blopp method


44x is as high as you should go with that cooler. Each additional multiplier will probably take .065V more vcore and bump temperatures a lot. So with a really high end cooler you could probably get to 47x at like 1.38V.


----------



## beastmith

Hi guys! I have a 4690k and an ASrock z97x mobo. I've managed to OC'd mine to 4.5ghz with 1.25v Core Voltage but now I'm trying to figure out how to enable my power saving settings. EIST (which I believe is the Intel Speedstep), C1E, C3 and C6 are ENABLED not auto and my frequency and voltage still stays the same on idle and underload. On RealTemp application it shows the the core multiplier changes from 44-45 on idle and under load it it says on 45 but Vcore stays the same. I'm not sure what else am I suppose to change.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> Hi guys! I have a 4690k and an ASrock z97x mobo. I've managed to OC'd mine to 4.5ghz with 1.25v Core Voltage but now I'm trying to figure out how to enable my power saving settings. EIST (which I believe is the Intel Speedstep), C1E, C3 and C6 are ENABLED not auto and my frequency and voltage still stays the same on idle and underload. On RealTemp application it shows the the core multiplier changes from 44-45 on idle and under load it it says on 45 but Vcore stays the same. I'm not sure what else am I suppose to change.


What does hwinfo say? As far as I know it's the only program that shows vcore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disengage*
> 
> Are my realbench scores on par with others?
> 
> @4.6ghz 4790k
> 
> Encoding: 96040
> OpenCL: 54098
> Multi Tasking: 90110
> overall system: 77942
> 
> Everywhere I look I see that other peoples scores are much higher, do I have a bum chip?


Well, I have a [email protected] with a stock 280. Never ran this benchmark before.

Editing: 127k
Encoding: 85k
OpenCL: 54k
Multitasking: 70k
System: 73k

Seems like a 4790k at the same speed should be higher, since there's a lot of n-threaded tests in there. But it also has a GPU benchmark too right? What's your cinebench score?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> Anyone using per core ratio? I am trying to see what I can do about going past 4.7Ghz, I set the Cores as follows 1,2,3, and 4= 48, 47, 47, 47 . Is that the right way to do it to hit 4.8 more? There is also the option to set cores to auto, but the core above must not be at auto to set a specific ratio, so it would look like this for example: 48, 47, 47, auto. Any input on this?


The problem is you need higher voltage to put 1 core to 47x than you do to put 4 cores to 46x. With adaptive voltage this would be handled automatically, but adaptive will simply use the wrong voltage. There is no other way in any bios I know of to have these two separate voltages, and that means you lose all the benefit of staying at 46x since they need the same voltage (and thus basically the same temperature) as you would require for 47x.

The other posts on this are spot on as well. Per-core oc would be nice to get around thermal limitations but this is impossible because of the lack of voltage control I described above. And it's really, really hard to stress test it at all the different oc levels you could have (potentially one different setting for each core).

It would be really sweet to be able to control the adaptive voltage by setting the voltage for each multiplier. So at 46x you could set 1.25V and at 47x you could set 1.325V, for instance. This would run into issues with other OC settings (uncore, vrin) needing to either also be adaptive or be set for the highest possible multiplier. But it would then allow a 4-core 46x oc and a 1-core 47x oc. The problem with stress testing would still remain.


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> What does hwinfo say? As far as I know it's the only program that shows vcore.


HWinfo is showing 1.1205v on idle and load.


----------



## WasaKnacke

Thanks electro2u and jdorje.

You seem to confirm my assumption that this is simply the limit with my cooling solution. I think 4.4 GHz is way more than sufficient for me and I will go with that setting as temps are on average good 10 degrees lower compared to 4.5 GHz.

By the way, as biologist I want to thank everybody for supporting [email protected]! You help the research community a lot by giving us some of your resources!


----------



## Doba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> What does hwinfo or XTU show for power usage during each benchmark?
> 
> "CPU Package Power" or "IA Cores Power".


New day new tests.. paying attention to the above ^^

Stock 4.4 turbo @1.38

CPU package - 125.5
CPU core - 118.3
CPU graphics - 0
Dram - 5.5

[email protected] 1.3v

CPU package - 83.7
CPU core - 77
CPU graphics - 0
Dram - 5.4

[email protected] 1.35

CPU package - 90.5
CPU core - 83.9
CPU graphics - 0
Dram - 5.2


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disengage*
> 
> Are my realbench scores on par with others?
> 
> @4.6ghz 4790k
> 
> Encoding: 96040
> OpenCL: 54098
> Multi Tasking: 90110
> overall system: 77942
> 
> Everywhere I look I see that other peoples scores are much higher, do I have a bum chip?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> What does hwinfo say? As far as I know it's the only program that shows vcore.
> Well, I have a [email protected] with a stock 280. Never ran this benchmark before.
> 
> Editing: 127k
> Encoding: 85k
> OpenCL: 54k
> Multitasking: 70k
> System: 73k
> 
> Seems like a 4790k at the same speed should be higher, since there's a lot of n-threaded tests in there. But it also has a GPU benchmark too right? What's your cinebench score?


4790K @ 4.6GHz

Image Editing
108307
Time:79.219

Encoding
101151
Time:118.515

OpenCL
86908
KSamples/sec: 2161

Heavy Multitasking
92392
Time:105.853

System Score
79807


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> New day new tests.. paying attention to the above ^^
> 
> Stock 4.4 turbo @1.38
> 
> CPU package - 125.5
> CPU core - 118.3
> CPU graphics - 0
> Dram - 5.5
> 
> [email protected] 1.3v
> 
> CPU package - 83.7
> CPU core - 77
> CPU graphics - 0
> Dram - 5.4
> 
> [email protected] 1.35
> 
> CPU package - 90.5
> CPU core - 83.9
> CPU graphics - 0
> Dram - 5.2


Wait what? 1.38V stock?

Anyway that's your problem, though I still don't know what is causing it. Power to the chip is being limited. In my bios the default is to limit the chip to 88W power, which is pretty consistent with what you are seeing. It's probably actually a good setting to make use of if you are thermally limited at higher voltage (set voltage to 1.35-1.4V but limit it to 125W, for instance).

Side note, I hooked up the kill-a-watt today. While at 1.285V vcore/46x I get ~75W idle. This is higher than the ~66W idle I was getting while at stock settings. Running x264 pushes it up to 185W. Haven't gamed with it on yet but I'll edit the post to show that (probably ~400W, based on what I had at stock).

Per hwinfo, I have 118W max cpu package power and 107W max IA cores power (running x264).


----------



## Doba

OK before I go look for that power limit switch I tried a dirty turbo OC. Basically I left everything as stock, so everything on AUTO and just upped turbo from 4.4 to 4.6 and ran a test.

4.6 Turbo @ auto 1.361v
CPU package - 119.5
CPU core - 112.4

max temp reached 82c

cinebench -888 highest yet
realbench - 73376 highest yet


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> HWinfo is showing 1.1205v on idle and load.


Make sure you are checking the voltage down near the bottom of the list (under one of the sensors) not up under the CPU.


----------



## Doba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Wait what? 1.38V stock?
> 
> . Power to the chip is being limited. In my bios the default is to limit the chip to 88W power, which is pretty consistent with what you are seeing.


went through my entire BIOS, nothing regarding power limit or an 88W limit or similar

will have to go check my MOBO section for answers and be back with an answer... maybe its just named something else.. dont know


----------



## disengage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Well, I have a [email protected] with a stock 280. Never ran this benchmark before.
> 
> Editing: 127k
> Encoding: 85k
> OpenCL: 54k
> Multitasking: 70k
> System: 73k
> 
> Seems like a 4790k at the same speed should be higher, since there's a lot of n-threaded tests in there. But it also has a GPU benchmark too right? What's your cinebench score?


My highest cinebench score for 4.6GHz is 911. stock is 840. It's weird that the cinebench scores fluctuate so much though. Ive seen 4.6Ghz score 880, and 890 etc. Even tho i don't really have anything else running in the background.


----------



## disengage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> 4790K @ 4.6GHz
> 
> Image Editing
> 108307
> Time:79.219
> 
> Encoding
> 101151
> Time:118.515
> 
> OpenCL
> 86908
> KSamples/sec: 2161
> 
> Heavy Multitasking
> 92392
> Time:105.853
> 
> System Score
> 79807


What GPU?


----------



## Doba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Wait what? 1.38V stock?
> 
> Anyway that's your problem, though I still don't know what is causing it. Power to the chip is being limited. In my bios the default is to limit the chip to 88W power, which is pretty consistent with what you are seeing.


Ok I found it, the watt limiter was tied into Turbo mode, and whenever I disabled Turbo and worked on the core clock I wasn't getting the power.. SO I left Turbo mode on upped my limits and tried again with core clock 4.6 .. did the same thing?... no idea why

So I tried something else.. leave most things stock, control the OC with adjusting the individual turbo cores and set them all to 4.6, but changed the vcore to 1.30 so that auto doesn't use 1.36 and tested.. agan same thing happened 89W max on Package and 82 on Core.. weird

so the lower the voltage the lower the Wattage automatically?

EDIT:
Quote:


> so the lower the voltage the lower the Wattage automatically?


ok obviously not, because I just loaded default settings, changed nothing but turbo from 4.4 to 4.6 on all 4 cores and only other AUTO setting I changed was 1.31v and it worked.. Package 115.7 Core 108.5

something else in this example must have been changed which also influenced the Wattage.. hmm
Quote:


> So I tried something else.. leave most things stock, control the OC with adjusting the individual turbo cores and set them all to 4.6, but changed the vcore to 1.30 so that auto doesn't use 1.36 and tested.. agan same thing happened 89W max on Package and 82 on Core.. weird


ps: sorry for the mess of posts


----------



## jdorje

If I set 46x core but 40x boost, I only get 40x. Might be a similar problem for you but with the wattage?


----------



## Doba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> If I set 46x core but 40x boost, I only get 40x. Might be a similar problem for you but with the wattage?


Found the problem!

First page of this topic
Quote:


> After setting your overclock you might want to downclock your cpu to save power. The following settings can be used to save power when overclocking once enabled:
> 
> EIST dynamically scales voltage and frequencies at load
> C1E scales voltage and frequencies at idle
> 
> In conjunction with C3/C6 which also save power through use of downclocking the core and decreasing cpu vcore."


Funny, reading some write ups to follow when doing an OC, it states to Disable these features to "Save power" ya unfortunately with all of them Disabled you are also not going to get the power to the CPU you require to run.. HA

I sorted out the issue by doing 1 change at a time.

Yes I can also set the 46x on Core and it will override the 44x boost.. or change each boost core to 4.6 works both ways it seems

anyway I can now lower core voltage and still have the power going to the chip !! happy testing









A big Thank you jdorje for showing me what to look for !! high five bro


----------



## jdorje

Congrats


----------



## juniordnz

Was reading the last posts about how voltage relates to wattage and went to look onto my processor.

Is it normal to have a maximum of CPU Package of 78W and IA Cores of 72W at 1.272Vcore? Seems low to me.

Stress tested with AIDA (Cpu + Fpu + Cache + Mem)


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Was reading the last posts about how voltage relates to wattage and went to look onto my processor.
> 
> Is it normal to have a maximum of CPU Package of 78W and IA Cores of 72W at 1.272Vcore? Seems low to me.
> 
> Stress tested with AIDA (Cpu + Fpu + Cache + Mem)


A bit strange. What's your multiplier? What's cinebench score (or any other benchmark of your choice)?

My 4690k at 4.6 gets a cinebench of 701. But the highest I can get on XTU is 892, which seems really low (I got 100 higher back when I had slightly faster ram). 7:06 on super_pi 1.5, 9873 on passmark's CPU benchmark (rather poor benchmarker, but easy).


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> A bit strange. What's your multiplier? What's cinebench score (or any other benchmark of your choice)?
> 
> My 4690k at 4.6 gets a cinebench of 701. But the highest I can get on XTU is 892, which seems really low (I got 100 higher back when I had slightly faster ram). 7:06 on super_pi 1.5, 9873 on passmark's CPU benchmark (rather poor benchmarker, but easy).


I5 4690K

Multi x44
VID 1.25V
VCore 1.272V

Cinebench: 634 Points

CPU 87W
IA 78W

It seems low to me, I'm asking because the guy early this page said he was able to lower his vcore once he got the "power deliver" right, because his CPU was getting less power than it would need to run. And I'm having trouble with high vcore needs with this processor, it's really frustrating, looking into every little clue now.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I5 4690K
> 
> Multi x44
> VID 1.25V
> VCore 1.272V
> 
> Cinebench: 634 Points
> 
> CPU 87W
> IA 78W
> 
> It seems low to me, I'm asking because the guy early this page said he was able to lower his vcore once he got the "power deliver" right, because his CPU was getting less power than it would need to run. And I'm having trouble with high vcore needs with this processor, it's really frustrating, looking into every little clue now.


634 does seem at least 5% lower than it should be. Hard to know if that's significant, though it's way less decline than Doba was seeing. I didn't entirely understand his explanation but it sounds like either enabling or disabling cstates/eist was causing his chip to be throttled in wattage. Your wattage numbers are also suspiciously similar to the 88W limit that is the default in my (gb z97x-sli) bios.

Kinda makes me want to play around with that setting. It shows the default as 88 but I have always left it set at auto, which is presumably some adaptive number. On my current overclock, prime95 small fft would cause instant death and thermal throttling or shutdown, but I wonder if a wattage throttle could prevent that.


----------



## Doba

yes make sure you do NOT Disable all the power saving options as C1E ,C3/C6 .. keep them on Auto or Enabled

Also do not Disable Turbo mode cause doing that on my mobo also disables wattage limiter. Your mobo might be different, and the wattage limiter might not be tied into Turbo .. dont know


----------



## electro2u

Its a 4690k. It only has 4 threads.


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Make sure you are checking the voltage down near the bottom of the list (under one of the sensors) not up under the CPU.


On HWiNFO>Central Processer(s)>Operating Points; it says on CPU Current is 4500.3 MHz = 45 x 100.0 MHz @ 1.2505V
Am I looking at the right one?


----------



## Doba

AHhhh unreal.. SO everything checked out so it seemed

[email protected] (starting point) max temp 76c 1min Intel burn test
Realbench- 76963
cinebench - 884

[email protected] 1.3v max temp 77c
Realbench - 80728
cinebench - 911

Seems right on the ball.. finally some gains in Benchs from OC's

then I turn my game on (I play Americas Army Proving Grounds) and still slight stutter and FPS loss.. im like ?***?

Its like at 100% load Im getting my power, but at lower loads Im not? so it seems.. might not be the case


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> On HWiNFO>Central Processer(s)>Operating Points; it says on CPU Current is 4500.3 MHz = 45 x 100.0 MHz @ 1.2505V
> Am I looking at the right one?


Not sure. My hwinfo has an entry for "Vcore". It should show very different for minimum, maximum, average values. This is in the sensors window.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> On HWiNFO>Central Processer(s)>Operating Points; it says on CPU Current is 4500.3 MHz = 45 x 100.0 MHz @ 1.2505V
> Am I looking at the right one?


No, it's under the sensors section nearer the bottom. Might say Nuvotron.


----------



## NGMK

hey there my first post in this tread. I just built a new gaming system with a 4790k and decided to get overclocking a try.

I'm currently running stable at 4.7Ghz and 1.285v (manual). all my benchmark and video gaming are very stable. (Aida64)

However after doing some research i found out about XTU and decided to do a stress test and benchmark. After 4 Hours of stress test i went ahead and and did a benchmark and received a Mediocre Score. http://hwbot.org/xtu/analyze/2737291?recalculate=true

Is this benchmark credible?

what Am I Doing wrong? I haven't yet switch over to Adaptive Voltage as I'm making sure first that everything is running fine.

My Build Specs are as following
Windows 7 64bit Pro
Asus z97-AR Mother Board
8GB 1600 DDR3 Single Stick
Intel 4790K with H100i Water Cooler
Samsung XP941 512GB PCIe SSD M.2 2280 (gaming)
Samsung 840 Pro SSD 128GB for OS Only
4 HDD 4TB Each
2 SLI Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming Grapphics Card (they already come oc)
hx750i Corsair PSU.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Single Channel RAM with poor timing is my guess. I don't know much about the XTU benchmark, but others have noted that better RAM = higher score with it.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NGMK*
> 
> hey there my first post in this tread. I just built a new gaming system with a 4790k and decided to get overclocking a try.
> 
> I'm currently running stable at 4.7Ghz and 1.285v (manual). all my benchmark and video gaming are very stable. (Aida64)
> 
> However after doing some research i found out about XTU and decided to do a stress test and benchmark. After 4 Hours of stress test i went ahead and and did a benchmark and received a Mediocre Score. http://hwbot.org/xtu/analyze/2737291?recalculate=true
> 
> Is this benchmark credible?
> 
> what Am I Doing wrong? I haven't yet switch over to Adaptive Voltage as I'm making sure first that everything is running fine.


I have no idea what affects XTU benchmarks. Mine seem to go up and down at random.

I recommend a more straightforward benchmark. Cinebench is the easiest n-threaded one; I also use super_pi (single-threaded), passmark (mediocre composite), and recently realbench (includes a GPU component). Run your benchmark at stock, run it when overclocked, compare to other scores for your chip to see if things are working right.

Edit: I ran xtu benchmark. The application is apparently called p95bench, so I guess it's somehow based on prime95. Score: 893.

Second, I ran it while running x264 stress test (defaulting to 8 threads) at the same time. After a while the benchmark just stopped.

Then I ran it while also running x264 stress test; after 2 minutes I stopped the stress test and let the benchmark complete. Score: 889.

Then I changed x264 to run 3 threads. Running this and XTU bench at the same time pushed me up to 79C (one core was only 70C, a bit disturbing), around 3-4C hotter than either would be alone (XTU normally only takes 1 minute though, not nearly long enough to max out on heat). CPU package power hit 137W at one point, also extremely high. Task manager shows x264 taking up 95% of my CPu and p95 taking 4%; coretemp shows total CPU usage hovering in the 80-90% range on each core. Also a bit strange, especially since it stays the same even after I change p95bench to high priority (x264 is normal). Around this time I bumped my cooler from balanced to performance mode, dropping temps drastically. After a while I gave up and stopped x264. Total XTU time was 10-20 minutes. Score: 892.

Keeping my cooler on performance mode, I ran XTU benchmark again solo (well a bunch of other programs were open that I ignored, but no x264 this time). Score: 893.

Strangely this last one still showed the 78C max temperature. So I closed XTU (from the taskbar) and reopened it, allowing my water temp to drop to stable idle levels. Then I ran the test again, still with the cooler in performance mode. Max temp now was 70C according to CoreTemp, 66C in XTU. Score: 893.

In summary, XTU is not a benchmark. It just runs a stress test in the background to make sure the system is stable, while measuring a few things.

I went into bios, set my "Max turbo power" from "auto" to "100" (watts). The highest IA cores power I've seen now is 100.144W. XTU score: 887 (claimed 4.59 ghz). Cinebench score: 529 (down from 701). Max temperature: 62C.

Setting it to 135W gives odd results. THe highest IA cores power I see is 105.273W. Cinebench score is 685 (a few percent off the highest I've gotten of 701). XTU claims my maximum processor frequency is 4.21 ghz, but gives me 889 points regardless. Max temp through 10 minutes XTU bench/x264 is 68C, considerably lower than without this setting.

Looking in XTU shows the "turbo boost short power max" as 135W while the "turbo boost power max" is only 112W. Now I change the second (power max) to also be 135W. This seems like the setting I wanted in the first place, as I get basically normal power levels with it (they rarely exceed 135W, so I wasn't expecting any difference from this change).

XTU score: 900

But how do I control it in the bios?

Then I ran cinebench. it...crashed, and then wouldn't boot with the same settings. Holy hell, I did not see that one coming. I created instability by limiting power to my CPU? But how come it worked fine with even less power?


----------



## By-Tor

I recently made the jump to Intel with my sig rig and have been thinking about replacing my 4 sticks of Samsung wonder ram (4x4gb) with an 16gb(2x8gb) kit of 2400 CL10 memory.
I can run the Samsung @ 1600/CL7 up to 2600/CL11 (have had it as high as 2700/CL12 but not stable), but only 2 sticks that high. Can run all 4 sticks @ 2133/CL9 and not much higher.

Other than going to 2 x 8gb sticks that will run at 2400mhz would it be worth it to spend the cash on memory to replace what I have now?

PS: I only game, photo edit and surf with my system.

Thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NGMK*
> 
> hey there my first post in this tread. I just built a new gaming system with a 4790k and decided to get overclocking a try.
> 
> I'm currently running stable at 4.7Ghz and 1.285v (manual). all my benchmark and video gaming are very stable. (Aida64)
> 
> However after doing some research i found out about XTU and decided to do a stress test and benchmark. After 4 Hours of stress test i went ahead and and did a benchmark and received a Mediocre Score. http://hwbot.org/xtu/analyze/2737291?recalculate=true
> 
> Is this benchmark credible?
> 
> what Am I Doing wrong? I haven't yet switch over to Adaptive Voltage as I'm making sure first that everything is running fine.
> 
> My Build Specs are as following
> Windows 7 64bit Pro
> Asus z97-AR Mother Board
> 8GB 1600 DDR3 Single Stick
> Intel 4790K with H100i Water Cooler
> Samsung XP941 512GB PCIe SSD M.2 2280 (gaming)
> Samsung 840 Pro SSD 128GB for OS Only
> 4 HDD 4TB Each
> 2 SLI Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming Grapphics Card (they already come oc)
> hx750i Corsair PSU.


you should be able to trim that voltage a little. http://hwbot.org/xtu/analyze/2626636 this was at 1.310v and the best part about that page is if you find somebody with the same setup you can download and compare their profile to yours. I never used that feature so i can't actually define what it counts as compatible though. lol just noticed i'm on your graph from when i had the z97 deluxe and with the gigabyte mob and the gigabyte mobo is with the higher score


----------



## NGMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I have no idea what affects XTU benchmarks. Mine seem to go up and down at random.
> 
> I recommend a more straightforward benchmark. Cinebench is the easiest n-threaded one; I also use super_pi (single-threaded), passmark (mediocre composite), and recently realbench (includes a GPU component). Run your benchmark at stock, run it when overclocked, compare to other scores for your chip to see if things are working right.


I just did a cinebench benchmark and this is what i got.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/74or8fz68i9rcre/Screenshot%202015-01-18%2021.05.55.png?dl=0
the Open GL was a little better.

I'm running back on stock 4790K


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NGMK*
> 
> I just did a cinebench benchmark and this is what i got.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/74or8fz68i9rcre/Screenshot%202015-01-18%2021.05.55.png?dl=0
> the Open GL was a little better.
> 
> I'm running back on stock 4790K


The openGL one uses your GPU, I'm pretty sure. 795 for a stock 4790k sounds reasonable. I get 701 on a [email protected]


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Can run all 4 sticks @ 2133/CL9 and not much higher.


I don't see any reason why you should upgrade. Can you run those sticks at 2400/CL10? (try 10-12-12-31 timings)


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I don't see any reason why you should upgrade. Can you run those sticks at 2400/CL10? (try 10-12-12-31 timings)


Yes I can run 2 sticks at that speed and timings, but not all 4 so far.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Yes I can run 2 sticks at that speed and timings, but not all 4 so far.


I would stick with the 2133/CL9 then.







I wouldn't buy any DDR3 RAM unless I was stuck with 8GB or less; JMHO of course.


----------



## Doba

What exactly is CPU VRIN External Override? value should be .4 or .6 above vcore

back to monitoring my CPU package and Cores

back to All Auto settings except at 4.7Ghz and 1.29v

when running cinebench the package and cores sore above 100 (meaning good Wattage to Chip)

but when I do the next steps and that is to change CPU VRIN that package and core wattage is down to ~50s (poor wattage to chip)

However .. the score is still good ~911

so Vrin on Auto I get high Package and core Wattage and ~911 score

with Vrin @ 1.80 I get ~50w package and core and still same score

Just trying to make sense of things


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> No, it's under the sensors section nearer the bottom. Might say Nuvotron.


AHHHH! Thank you! I have an ASRock z97x and it was a little different from the z77 extreme 4 that I had.

Ok so on CPU-Z, it shows that my Core Voltage is 1.250V, Core Speed is 4498.95MHz (45) and Bus speed 99.98Mhz . I was used to seeing it fluctuates from idle voltage to load voltage back with my 3570k. But the HWiNFO, under the Sensor Status window and under the Nuvoton NCT6791D, my idle Vcore is 0.032V-0.528V but my load Vcore is 1.264V-1.272V. Now my question is, how come my core clock freq doesn't change but my Vcore does while on Idle and load. I'm sure it should stay on the 4500Mhz while on load but when on idle, the freq stays the same...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> AHHHH! Thank you! I have an ASRock z97x and it was a little different from the z77 extreme 4 that I had.
> 
> Ok so on CPU-Z, it shows that my Core Voltage is 1.250V, Core Speed is 4498.95MHz (45) and Bus speed 99.98Mhz . I was used to seeing it fluctuates from idle voltage to load voltage back with my 3570k. But the HWiNFO, under the Sensor Status window and under the Nuvoton NCT6791D, my idle Vcore is 0.032V-0.528V but my load Vcore is 1.264V-1.272V. Now my question is, how come my core clock freq doesn't change but my Vcore does while on Idle and load. I'm sure it should stay on the 4500Mhz while on load but when on idle, the freq stays the same...


If you have the Windows power plan set the High Performance instead of Balanced, it'll show full speed all the time. So that could be why.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NGMK*
> 
> hey there my first post in this tread. I just built a new gaming system with a 4790k and decided to get overclocking a try.
> 
> I'm currently running stable at 4.7Ghz and 1.285v (manual). all my benchmark and video gaming are very stable. (Aida64)
> 
> However after doing some research i found out about XTU and decided to do a stress test and benchmark. After 4 Hours of stress test i went ahead and and did a benchmark and received a Mediocre Score. http://hwbot.org/xtu/analyze/2737291?recalculate=true
> 
> Is this benchmark credible?
> 
> what Am I Doing wrong? I haven't yet switch over to Adaptive Voltage as I'm making sure first that everything is running fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what affects XTU benchmarks. Mine seem to go up and down at random.
> 
> I recommend a more straightforward benchmark. Cinebench is the easiest n-threaded one; I also use super_pi (single-threaded), passmark (mediocre composite), and recently realbench (includes a GPU component). Run your benchmark at stock, run it when overclocked, compare to other scores for your chip to see if things are working right.
> 
> Edit: I ran xtu benchmark. The application is apparently called p95bench, so I guess it's somehow based on prime95. Score: 893.
> 
> Second, I ran it while running x264 stress test (defaulting to 8 threads) at the same time. After a while the benchmark just stopped.
> 
> Then I ran it while also running x264 stress test; after 2 minutes I stopped the stress test and let the benchmark complete. Score: 889.
> 
> Then I changed x264 to run 3 threads. Running this and XTU bench at the same time pushed me up to 79C (one core was only 70C, a bit disturbing), around 3-4C hotter than either would be alone (XTU normally only takes 1 minute though, not nearly long enough to max out on heat). CPU package power hit 137W at one point, also extremely high. Task manager shows x264 taking up 95% of my CPu and p95 taking 4%; coretemp shows total CPU usage hovering in the 80-90% range on each core. Also a bit strange, especially since it stays the same even after I change p95bench to high priority (x264 is normal). Around this time I bumped my cooler from balanced to performance mode, dropping temps drastically. After a while I gave up and stopped x264. Total XTU time was 10-20 minutes. Score: 892.
> 
> Keeping my cooler on performance mode, I ran XTU benchmark again solo (well a bunch of other programs were open that I ignored, but no x264 this time). Score: 893.
> 
> Strangely this last one still showed the 78C max temperature. So I closed XTU (from the taskbar) and reopened it, allowing my water temp to drop to stable idle levels. Then I ran the test again, still with the cooler in performance mode. Max temp now was 70C according to CoreTemp, 66C in XTU. Score: 893.
> 
> In summary, XTU is not a benchmark. It just runs a stress test in the background to make sure the system is stable, while measuring a few things.
> 
> I went into bios, set my "Max turbo power" from "auto" to "100" (watts). The highest IA cores power I've seen now is 100.144W. XTU score: 887 (claimed 4.59 ghz). Cinebench score: 529 (down from 701). Max temperature: 62C.
> 
> Setting it to 135W gives odd results. THe highest IA cores power I see is 105.273W. Cinebench score is 685 (a few percent off the highest I've gotten of 701). XTU claims my maximum processor frequency is 4.21 ghz, but gives me 889 points regardless. Max temp through 10 minutes XTU bench/x264 is 68C, considerably lower than without this setting.
> 
> Looking in XTU shows the "turbo boost short power max" as 135W while the "turbo boost power max" is only 112W. Now I change the second (power max) to also be 135W. This seems like the setting I wanted in the first place, as I get basically normal power levels with it (they rarely exceed 135W, so I wasn't expecting any difference from this change).
> 
> XTU score: 900
> 
> But how do I control it in the bios?
> 
> Then I ran cinebench. it...crashed, and then wouldn't boot with the same settings. Holy hell, I did not see that one coming. I created instability by limiting power to my CPU? But how come it worked fine with even less power?
Click to expand...

It should be under the same screen where you set the clock for each core usually advance cpu features or settings:




I never set these under 250 when overclocking. That way they are limited but do not cause any issues. If this psu wasn't bad i would show you the 5GHz setting i got to run for a day before my psu blew


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> This was a few pages back but I wanted to Quote this about VCCIN/cpu input voltage. I pulled this from an oc guide a while back cant remember where exactly though.......
> 
> VCCIN in relation to CPU Vcore as follows:
> 
> Less than 0.4V difference- not recommended. Instability is almost guaranteed
> 0.4V - ideal value
> 0.4-0.6V - general 'OK' range
> *Above 0.6V - not recommend as long-term damage can occur*
> Generally speaking, higher VCCIN can cause a higher CPU temperature


I know you are just quoting someone else here and not saying you believe it, but this makes no sense. My stock vcore is 1.1 and vrin is 1.76 (+0.65). When cstates activates, vcore drops - as I write this vcore is 0.54 and vrin is still 1.764 (+1.10).

I've also never seen a measurable correlation between vrin/vccin and cpu temperature; logically one must exist but the effect is small.

I can also say when I have 1.36 Vcore that 2.1V vrin (+0.74) is not sufficient.

Off topic, I wonder how much PSU quality has on this. I might imagine that voltage waver from the PSU would affect your needed input voltage significantly.


----------



## Doba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> A Now my question is, how come my core clock freq doesn't change but my Vcore does while on Idle and load. I'm sure it should stay on the 4500Mhz while on load but when on idle, the freq stays the same...


Funny I get the opposite, my vcore is set to 1.3 and stays put but my clock speed changed when idle or not under load.. used to be both changed


----------



## Doba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Off topic, I wonder how much PSU quality has on this. I might imagine that voltage waver from the PSU would affect your needed input voltage significantly.


are you saying a bad PSU needs more voltage to hold a higher clock compared to a better quality PSU?


----------



## Gregory14

PSU quality does matter, but mostly the Voltage Regulator of the motherboard, and quality of the CPU are what matter. My chip runs 1.264-1.28v max with 1.920 VRIN, so .656-v + 0.64 VRIN


----------



## Doba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> PSU quality does matter, but mostly the Voltage Regulator of the motherboard, and quality of the CPU are what matter. My chip runs 1.264-1.28v max with 1.920 VRIN, so .656-v + 0.64 VRIN


for some reason my chip likes the voltage.. and seems voltage happy.. its starting to stable out [email protected] atm.. gonna go to 1.31 .. my temps are more than fine .. my stock auto throws 1.36-1.38v at 4.4 .. go figure


----------



## Gregory14

you were asking what eventual VRIN is, i'm not sure but here is a pic from my voltage monitoring that shows VRINREFIN, it probably has to do with LLC:


----------



## djthrottleboi

I figured since I dropped the voltages on everything else i could pull a tightened ram cpu run

 still tightening though. not sure if i will be able to get away with much with this psu.

forgot to add thr gpu test scores to that one so i did them all again.


----------



## Doba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> you were asking what eventual VRIN is, i'm not sure but here is a pic from my voltage monitoring that shows VRINREFIN, it probably has to do with LLC:


If I put a value on my Vrin other than Auto I lose power in my CPU package and CPU cores.. so I left it on auto

looking at my Vrin-1.81 (hwinfo)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Who's jumping in this? I have a bad psu and i'm in it.


----------



## Doba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> forgot to add thr gpu test scores to that one so i did them all again.


mine at 4.6 are 894 cpu and 145 FPS (780sc) just comparing to you 780ti


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cole2109*
> 
> Hey guys
> One quick test. 15min pass 4900MHz 1.32V


mine passed with that program but failed with realbench .. so run realbench and tell me if its stable I had to back down to 4.8 ghz


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> forgot to add thr gpu test scores to that one so i did them all again.
> 
> 
> 
> mine at 4.6 are 894 cpu and 145 FPS (780sc) just comparing to you 780ti
Click to expand...

yeah sadly everything is still starving from the failing psu but eh. btw since your rig is strong jump in that charity event i just linked.


----------



## sglords

other than vcore, cache voltage and input voltage, is there any other setting should i touch?

eg. like cpu calibration level, SID support and etc ?


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sglords*
> 
> other than vcore, cache voltage and input voltage, is there any other setting should i touch?
> 
> eg. like cpu calibration level, SID support and etc ?


LLC, VRM Phase Control, DRAM Overclocking capability, etc....( I forgot the name on ASUS BIOS )


----------



## sglords

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> LLC, VRM Phase Control, DRAM Overclocking capability, etc....( I forgot the name on ASUS BIOS )


wad should i set it ?


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sglords*
> 
> wad should i set it ?


different motherboard I think have a slightly different need / settings. Mine settings into LLC Level 7, VRAM Phase Control Extreme, DRAM 120 % on ASUS Z97 PRO motherboard.


----------



## sglords

how to determine what level llc to set?
and other setting to change since we targeting different spd and having different motherboard









im currently testing 4.5ghz @ 1.165vcore, uncore 4.2ghz @ 1.16v, vccin @ 1.76


----------



## sdmf74

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I know you are just quoting someone else here and not saying you believe it, but this makes no sense. My stock vcore is 1.1 and vrin is 1.76 (+0.65). When cstates activates, vcore drops - as I write this vcore is 0.54 and vrin is still 1.764 (+1.10).
> 
> I've also never seen a measurable correlation between vrin/vccin and cpu temperature; logically one must exist but the effect is small.
> 
> I can also say when I have 1.36 Vcore that 2.1V vrin (+0.74) is not sufficient.
> 
> Off topic, I wonder how much PSU quality has on this. I might imagine that voltage waver from the PSU would affect your needed input voltage significantly.


Actually I believe its a good template but going "slightly" over +.6v difference isnt a huge deal, just as we run our ram at 1.65v vs the recommended 1.5v
Im pretty sure it is referring to what you set your manual voltage to in bios but I see where you are comin from.
Maybe you hit a voltage wall @ 1.36v and no amount of VCCIN is gonna make it stable.
I think PSU could have an effect if you were using a crappy PSU but PSU's are relatively cheap and most of us use a gold/platinum rated PSU which should take the PSU out of the equation for the most part.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sglords*
> 
> *how to determine what level llc to set?*
> and other setting to change since we targeting different spd and having different motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im currently testing 4.5ghz @ 1.165vcore, uncore 4.2ghz @ 1.16v, vccin @ 1.76


*just test it...* maybe start from level 5 (on few motherboard maybe they use percentage, set into 50% first)
different motherboard just have a different name, but same purpose.
slightly different needs, means for example I need to set the LLC into level 7 to got an Ideal setup, but yours maybe same maybe no. That's all.

I never leave the settings on AUTO, as long as I'm familiar with them.


----------



## Doba

Could I potentially look at Core Parking? not entirely sure what it is.. but could is solve my stuttering issue in game?


----------



## sglords

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> *just test it...* maybe start from level 5 (on few motherboard maybe they use percentage, set into 50% first)
> different motherboard just have a different name, but same purpose.
> slightly different needs, means for example I need to set the LLC into level 7 to got an Ideal setup, but yours maybe same maybe no. That's all.
> 
> I never leave the settings on AUTO, as long as I'm familiar with them.


does that apply to onli if using fixed voltage?


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sglords*
> 
> does that apply to onli if using fixed voltage?


not sure. because I never set the voltage into adaptive. They only add unnecessary voltage to my cpu which means add MUCH heat.


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If you have the Windows power plan set the High Performance instead of Balanced, it'll show full speed all the time. So that could be why.


Yes I changed it to Balance and frequency fluctuates now from idle! I know we already solved this problem but should I be worried that CPU-Z shows that my Core Voltage stays at 1.250V on idle and same with ASRock F-Stream Vcore Voltage shows 1.250V?


----------



## electro2u

^no worries. Your actual vcore is idling properly. Cruz only shows programmed vid which is the motherboards calculated Vcore but only a parameter not an actual value. HWInfo64 is showing your vids as they would be on adaptive but you can see Vcore is low at idle.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guys i have qustion about voltage

what the max safe for 24/7 overclock for vcore and cash ?

i have my 4790k @4600 1.28v ( 1.26 stable but add + 0.02 for rock solid stable ) and my cash ( uncore ) @ 4300 1.23v

i think puch my cpu to 4700 1.32v and my cash (uncore ) to 4500 1.25v is it safe or ???

and just keep on you ming that actual vcore under load will be + 0.2 than set in the bios so 1.32 will be 1.34v under load


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys i have qustion about voltage
> 
> what the max safe for 24/7 overclock for vcore and cash ?
> 
> i have my 4790k @4600 1.28v ( 1.26 stable but add + 0.02 for rock solid stable ) and my cash ( uncore ) @ 4300 1.23v
> 
> i think puch my cpu to 4700 1.32v and my cash (uncore ) to 4500 1.25v is it safe or ???
> 
> and just keep on you ming that actual vcore under load will be + 0.2 than set in the bios so 1.32 will be 1.34v under load


4.7 @1.32 with 4.5 1.25v cache is fine as long as temps are good.


----------



## Forceman

I would keep it under 1.35V for the CPU and 1.15V for the cache. Personally, I think 1.25V is too much for cache, considering that raising the speed doesn't do anything for performance, but there aren't really any "safe" voltages, it's more just what you (and your temps) are comfortable with.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 4.7 @1.32 with 4.5 1.25v cache is fine as long as temps are good.


the temp hit 75 on stress test like intel xtu
Quote:


> I would keep it under 1.35V for the CPU and 1.15V for the cache. Personally, I think 1.25V is too much for cache, considering that raising the speed doesn't do anything for performance, but there aren't really any "safe" voltages, it's more just what you (and your temps) are comfortable with.


but my stock cash 1.22v !!


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> but my stock cash 1.22v !!


Maybe you hit a voltage wall @ 1.36v and no amount of VCCIN is gonna make it stable.[/quote]

It's stable with 2.15V input but not with 2.05V. (Actually I may have misspoken before, not sure if I ever tried 2.1.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> but my stock cash 1.22v !!


I'm back at stock settings and looking for this. hwinfo doesn't show the stock vring!?

Also interestingly, stock "auto" uncore seems to ramp up from 8x to 39x (4690k). Whereas when I had it set at 42x it was never ramping down (IIRC).


----------



## Fiernaq

If you're going to stress test, use multiple tests instead of just one or two. Different tests will test different areas better. For example, IBT is one of the best ones to get max temps from plus it's quick to run. XTU stress (not bench) has revealed a few instabilities for me but only after half an hour so I'd recommend a minimum of 1hr. Aida also showed a few instabilities for me but once again they tended to not show up for a while. Prime (28.5) has been nearly impossible for me to test with small FFTs but with 512k min it can be useful for high temps as well.

If you're hitting 75C in XTU then you'd probably be in the high 90s in IBT so be careful. I like using a high temp test early on so I know I'm not in danger of throttling before moving on to the better stability testers like Aida.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Maybe you hit a voltage wall @ 1.36v and no amount of VCCIN is gonna make it stable.


It's stable with 2.15V input but not with 2.05V. (Actually I may have misspoken before, not sure if I ever tried 2.1.)
I'm back at stock settings and looking for this. hwinfo doesn't show the stock vring!?

Also interestingly, stock "auto" uncore seems to ramp up from 8x to 39x (4690k). Whereas when I had it set at 42x it was never ramping down (IIRC).[/quote]

you can see your cash voltage from aida64 sensor section ( cpu cash v )
Quote:


> If you're going to stress test, use multiple tests instead of just one or two. Different tests will test different areas better. For example, IBT is one of the best ones to get max temps from plus it's quick to run. XTU stress (not bench) has revealed a few instabilities for me but only after half an hour so I'd recommend a minimum of 1hr. Aida also showed a few instabilities for me but once again they tended to not show up for a while. Prime (28.5) has been nearly impossible for me to test with small FFTs but with 512k min it can be useful for high temps as well.
> 
> If you're hitting 75C in XTU then you'd probably be in the high 90s in IBT so be careful. I like using a high temp test early on so I know I'm not in danger of throttling before moving on to the better stability testers like Aida.


i know that but all know prime95 + intel burt test not good with haswell even with stock you will hit 90c

my concern about gaming temp bf4 most demanding on cpu and only hit 60c as peak while play i see my core temp

and 1 core 2 55c and the other around 48c

so i think push my cpu to 4700 1.32v and the cash to 4500 1.25v

i need every mhz from my cpu to power the gtx 970 sli with bf4


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> the temp hit 75 on stress test like intel xtu
> but my stock cash 1.22v !!


1.25 ws what he meant. It's a typo


----------



## orndorf77

would you say my chip is a average overclocking chip or above average overclocking chip ? I currently have a delidid i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz with 1.255 typed in my bios and 1.28v under full load in cpu-z . my max aida64 temp is 59c and my max occt temp is 62c


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> would you say my chip is a average overclocking chip or above average overclocking chip ? I currently have a delidid i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz with 1.255 typed in my bios and 1.28v under full load in cpu-z . my max aida64 temp is 59c and my max occt temp is 62c


Your chip is average or slightly above. . Mine needs 1.32v for that frequency.


----------



## AcMtyMx

Hi

what is the function of the filter pll level ?

Must be set, auto? low? high?

Thanks in advance


----------



## orndorf77

I mite be giving my cpu a little more voltage then it needs for extra stability . I have had my cpu stable at this frequency and voltage for about 7 or 8 months now . I got my i7 4790k when it was first released . are my temperatures good with a max aida64 temp of 59c and a max occt temp of 62c ?


----------



## raptor15sc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> are my temperatures good with a max aida64 temp of 59c and a max occt temp of 62c ?


a max core temp of 59c and a max occt temp of 62c are fine temperatures. your CPU won't be throttled or damaged at all with temps that low.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> are my temperatures good with a max aida64 temp of 59c and a max occt temp of 62c ?


Those temps are too low.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> you can see your cash voltage from aida64 sensor section ( cpu cash v )
> i know that but all know prime95 + intel burt test not good with haswell even with stock you will hit 90c


Where do you get aida64? Never used that!

The prime95 thing is common knowledge but not really true. Just like we tell beginning physics students that centrifugal force is not real, we tell beginning overclockers not to use prime95. But, with correct settings and the specific version, advanced overclockers do use it safely to achieve faster stability testing. Prime 95 is the god of detecting instability. (Of course you can just use x264 and then add on .03V and get the same result.)


----------



## jdorje

So, yesterday I crashed running cinebench set in realtime priority, after setting a wattage limitation for my CPU. Does anyone know if the wattage limitation could cause the instability, or was I just slightly unstable all along? I've used those settings for months, with 60+ loops of x264, and another .01V on top of that, without instability. But I've never run prime95 that supposedly requires .03V more than x264.

Anyway I did a quick experimentation to check my voltage needed for each multiplier. I'm on a 4690k, and set uncore to 39x/1.05V, input to 1.75V, and ram is 1600/9. Each of these passed just one loop of x264 before I moved on, so could be a ways from true stability. I recorded my max temperature during the loop (ambient did change slightly during the test) and also the highest IA core power output.

"stock" - 35-39x, 1.112V vid; 52C, 58W
39x - 1.112V vid; 56C/71W (probably overvolted)
40x - 1.112V vid; 59C/72W (probably overvolted)
41x - 1.112V vid; 58C/76W (probably overvolted)
42x - 1.112V vid; 59C/77W
43x - 1.130V vid; 60C/80W
44x - 1.170V vid; 64C/91W
45x - 1.210V vid, 1.8V input; 68C/99W
The other two are my slightly more stable configs.
46x - 1.285V vid, 1.85V input; 42x uncore/1.2V
47x - 1.36V vid; 2.15V input; 40x uncore/1.2V


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> So, yesterday I crashed running cinebench set in realtime priority, after setting a wattage limitation for my CPU. Does anyone know if the wattage limitation could cause the instability, or was I just slightly unstable all along? I've used those settings for months, with 60+ loops of x264, and another .01V on top of that, without instability. But I've never run prime95 that supposedly requires .03V more than x264.
> 
> Anyway I did a quick experimentation to check my voltage needed for each multiplier. I'm on a 4690k, and set uncore to 39x/1.05V, input to 1.75V, and ram is 1600/9. Each of these passed just one loop of x264 before I moved on, so could be a ways from true stability. I recorded my max temperature during the loop (ambient did change slightly during the test) and also the highest IA core power output.
> 
> "stock" - 35-39x, 1.112V vid; 52C, 58W
> 39x - 1.112V vid; 56C/71W (probably overvolted)
> 40x - 1.112V vid; 59C/72W (probably overvolted)
> 41x - 1.112V vid; 58C/76W (probably overvolted)
> 42x - 1.112V vid; 59C/77W
> 43x - 1.130V vid; 60C/80W
> 44x - 1.170V vid; 64C/91W
> 45x - 1.210V vid, 1.8V input; 68C/99W
> The other two are my slightly more stable configs.
> 46x - 1.285V vid, 1.85V input; 42x uncore/1.2V
> 47x - 1.36V vid; 2.15V input; 40x uncore/1.2V


I stated like 2 pages back to set it to 250w and 250a to remove the restriction and then run and you might see a difference as its pointless to actually restrict these values. They are dictated by the amount of voltage you are running through them anyway.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I stated like 2 pages back to set it to 250w and 250a to remove the restriction and then run and you might see a difference as its pointless to actually restrict these values. They are dictated by the amount of voltage you are running through them anyway.


Ah, somehow I completely missed that. The default is no restriction, which is what I was using until I played around with the wattage limitation yesterday. The only purpose of a restriction would be to prevent overheating, but as you say just controlling this by voltage restriction seems easier to control.

Edit: you're saying the wattage restriction could be the cause of the instability?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> It should be under the same screen where you set the clock for each core usually advance cpu features or settings:
> 
> 
> 
> I never set these under 250 when overclocking. That way they are limited but do not cause any issues. If this psu wasn't bad i would show you the 5GHz setting i got to run for a day before my psu blew


So, in this page, why do you have cores set to 4 instead of auto? Why do you have c6/c7 and thermal monitoring disabled?

Also what would happen at 250W? Seems like that'd be instant overheat anyway.

What do the K oc and PLL settings at the top do? Why do you have K OC enabled?

And finally, why the hell is 88 the default limitation for the 4790k?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I stated like 2 pages back to set it to 250w and 250a to remove the restriction and then run and you might see a difference as its pointless to actually restrict these values. They are dictated by the amount of voltage you are running through them anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, somehow I completely missed that. The default is no restriction, which is what I was using until I played around with the wattage limitation yesterday. The only purpose of a restriction would be to prevent overheating, but as you say just controlling this by voltage restriction seems easier to control.
> 
> Edit: you're saying the wattage restriction could be the cause of the instability?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> It should be under the same screen where you set the clock for each core usually advance cpu features or settings:
> 
> 
> 
> I never set these under 250 when overclocking. That way they are limited but do not cause any issues. If this psu wasn't bad i would show you the 5GHz setting i got to run for a day before my psu blew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, in this page, why do you have cores set to 4 instead of auto? Why do you have c6/c7 and thermal monitoring disabled?
> 
> Also what would happen at 250W? Seems like that'd be instant overheat anyway.
> 
> What do the K oc and PLL settings at the top do? Why do you have K OC enabled?
> 
> And finally, why the hell is 88 the default limitation for the 4790k?
Click to expand...

so as to the wattage restriction its possible when trying to push higher it may be a cause of a issue but i dont believe so however i also dont believe in starving my components when trying to bench but am too lazy to navigate the bios when i already have to reboot to choose what os i want to use. Much easier to do away with that and set a number that probably wont be reached.

I like to always have all 4 cores active which is why I dont set the cores to auto.

I have no use for c6/c7 nor thermal monitoring as I'm ppushing. If i was worried too much about temps and power saving that intensely I would leave it stock. a slight idle at a lower state is fine for me.

Its showing the stock value for the 4790k. I guess it can't pull anything different from the chip than my default is 88w though its funny because i haven't used the default value other than the first startup and that lasted around 5 minutes for 1 stock bench to compare too.


----------



## sdmf74

Some one asked about safe cpu cache voltage limit, I read that up to 1.3v is safe. Mine has been at 1.3v or slightly below since Ive had my chip and I havent noticed any degradation or
any other issues.

Does anyone know an easy way to figure out what temps are what in HWINFO64? I am trying to figure out what temps 2,4,5 are. I think temp 4 is my vrm but not sure.


----------



## riverdief

UPDATE
after delidding
[email protected] ([email protected] megahalems)

[email protected] ([email protected] megahalems)


----------



## Sharchaster

Just re-run xtu benchmark



4.8 GHz core, 4.4 GHz Uncore, 2133 MHz of RAM @ 10-11-10-27 CR 1T


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Some one asked about safe cpu cache voltage limit, I read that up to 1.3v is safe. Mine has been at 1.3v or slightly below since Ive had my chip and I havent noticed any degradation or
> any other issues.
> 
> Does anyone know an easy way to figure out what temps are what in HWINFO64? I am trying to figure out what temps 2,4,5 are. I think temp 4 is my vrm but not sure.


Cache is clearly more dangerous than Core voltage, from results/reports so far.

also core vs cache are both increased on various boards, probably by internal and unchangeable IVR behavior. That doesn't show up on many sensors that might track VID, but not the actual voltage (VID is different from actual voltage)

On my board, setting 1.2v 1.2v gives an actual 1.22vcore at load (ivr raising by 0.02v for core) and 1.23 cache at load.

If i wanted 1.3v cache and 1.4vcore, which i think would be proportionately dangerous, i'd have to set 1.38 on the core and 1.27 on the cache/uncore.


----------



## Gregory14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Cache is clearly more dangerous than Core voltage, from results/reports so far.
> 
> also core vs cache are both increased on various boards, probably by internal and unchangeable IVR behavior. That doesn't show up on many sensors that might track VID, but not the actual voltage (VID is different from actual voltage)
> 
> On my board, setting 1.2v 1.2v gives an actual 1.22vcore at load (ivr raising by 0.02v for core) and 1.23 cache at load.
> 
> If i wanted 1.3v cache and 1.4vcore, which i think would be proportionately dangerous, i'd have to set 1.38 on the core and 1.27 on the cache/uncore.




I finally got my processor to do 4.8 somewhat stable, still testing for its stability. At first when i changed to 48 multi for cores, cache went to auto, then slowly I increased it back to its uncore of 45 multi, vid is at 1.325, ring vid= 1.295, in windows its a different story, is my chip taking too much voltage on the uncore, its the only way to make it stable is to increase uncore freq or voltage. Otherwise I get BSOD Clock Watchdog TImeout.


----------



## electro2u

That's pretty high voltage. I'd back it down to 4.7 and keep it live.


----------



## jdorje

Huh? 1.325 vid isn't that high. 1.295 ring voltage is unusually high, though I have no idea if that's dangerously so.


----------



## Gregory14

the cache voltage cant be set to auto when going for 4.8, i have to maintain a min cache of 1.275 to keep it at 4.2 cache. At that low of a cache i noticed windows loads slower, and cache is less responsive, the cores must work harder like that. I had to put cache back or there is no benefit to going increasing core freqency. I'm almost certain that the caches are able to work with the higher voltage, they even may be asking for it.


----------



## blackhole2013

Well I finally found my cpus wall 4.8 1.275v it can do 5.0 but anything past 4.8 needs crazy more voltage like 4.9 1.365 and 5.0 1.435 and thats just way to much heat for me ... Still I think I did pretty good with this chip ...


----------



## Dash8Q4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Well I finally found my cpus wall 4.8 1.275v it can do 5.0 but anything past 4.8 needs crazy more voltage like 4.9 1.365 and 5.0 1.435 and thats just way to much heat for me ... Still I think I did pretty good with this chip ...


Yeah thats pretty good. Mine does [email protected] and [email protected] Im waiting for CLU liquid metal so I can delid this monster!


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riverdief*
> 
> UPDATE
> after delidding
> [email protected] ([email protected] megahalems)
> 
> [email protected] ([email protected] megahalems)


IMPRESSIVE...... most IMPRESSIVE but you are not a Jedi yet.......









SS


----------



## NGMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Just re-run xtu benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8 GHz core, 4.4 GHz Uncore, 2133 MHz of RAM @ 10-11-10-27 CR 1T


XTU is never been a friend of my build. I usually get about 640 Point on a 4.7Ghz over clock on the 4790K @ 1.285V

does anyone knows exactly what is this benchmark doing? I get good scores on everything else including Cinebench.


----------



## error-id10t

It likes RAM speed so unless you're matching RAM then don't compare to that person.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NGMK*
> 
> XTU is never been a friend of my build. I usually get about 640 Point on a 4.7Ghz over clock on the 4790K @ 1.285V
> 
> does anyone knows exactly what is this benchmark doing? I get good scores on everything else including Cinebench.


RAM speed, efficiency, etc....

when I set RAM into 1866 MHz of RAM, the highest score I got are 1151. 640 points means your RAM is at 1333 MHz?


----------



## djthrottleboi

So quick question what do you guys think if i sold my bundle for $650? I'm feeling that good and that would effectively be free 16GB 4x4GB 2400MHz ram


----------



## benjamen50

I'm upgrading to a I7 4790K, is there any different settings when compared to a i5 4690K?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I'm upgrading to a I7 4790K, is there any different settings when compared to a i5 4690K?


Hyper-threading enabled, otherwise it's the same.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I'm upgrading to a I7 4790K, is there any different settings when compared to a i5 4690K?


hyperthreading, better stock clocks, otherwise it's same.


----------



## electro2u

Larger cache and higher bin can get higher oc


----------



## drg0ku

This is my first intel overclock. I just got an i7 4790k with gigabyte z97x gaming 7 and a h80i aio cooler. I want to get a stable 4.7ghz with nice temperatures.
I am getting 4.7ghz at 1.27v vcore and 4.5ghz uncore with ring voltage set to auto and vrin set to auto. I am concerned about my temperature and would like to know if I should redo the heatsink and thermal grease process.
My idle temperature at realtemp is between 37 and 39. I ran the Aida64 stress test and the temps were hitting 80 plus consistently. I had to stop after a few minutes because of the high temps.
I had used the pea method to apply the thermal grease and now I am thinking maybe I should have gone with a horizontal line.
Given I am running a h80i in performance mode, are my temps good? Or should I be reducing the voltage?


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drg0ku*
> 
> This is my first intel overclock. I just got an i7 4790k with gigabyte z97x gaming 7 and a h80i aio cooler. I want to get a stable 4.7ghz with nice temperatures.
> I am getting 4.7ghz at 1.27v vcore and 4.5ghz uncore with ring voltage set to auto and vrin set to auto. I am concerned about my temperature and would like to know if I should redo the heatsink and thermal grease process.
> My idle temperature at realtemp is between 37 and 39. I ran the Aida64 stress test and the temps were hitting 80 plus consistently. I had to stop after a few minutes because of the high temps.
> I had used the pea method to apply the thermal grease and now I am thinking maybe I should have gone with a horizontal line.
> Given I am running a h80i in performance mode, are my temps good? Or should I be reducing the voltage?


80C when you thick the FPU stress test I think is quite normal. I'm suggest you to remount the cooler, change the paste. Also make sure that the cooler is attached properly. Corsair seriously have a big problems with their mounting screws.

Also I'm not recommend to use an Auto settings or Adaptive. It only add much voltage that your CPU doesn't need to, which means add much heat. If you sure that you got stable @1.27 volt to run 4.7 GHz, then set manually on the BIOS to 1.27....


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> At that low of a cache i noticed windows loads slower, and cache is less responsive, the cores must work harder like that.


I don't know what cache being responsive means, but every benchmark ever run shows the opposite of what you are saying. Compare benchmarks at the two settings; if the higher core multiplier gets worse numbers then something rise is throttling you.

I can get 42x uncore at 46x core but only 40x uncore at 47x. 47x is sill faster for everything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NGMK*
> 
> XTU is never been a friend of my build. I usually get about 640 Point on a 4.7Ghz over clock on the 4790K @ 1.285V
> 
> does anyone knows exactly what is this benchmark doing? I get good scores on everything else including Cinebench.


I know it's not actually a benchmark. It just runs a prime 95 variant in the background while measuring some things about your system. Presumably core and uncore multipliers, vcore, ram timings, hyperthreading being active. If you are getting a tiny score though then there is something it measured that is giving a huge penalty.

I get 80 points higher just from changing my ram from 1600/9 to 1866/9.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> 80C when you thick the FPU stress test I think is quite normal.


Yep, when you do that in AIDA64 (check the FPU box only), it is pushing AVX2 instructions to the chip 100% of the time which will heat things up quickly!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> At that low of a cache i noticed windows loads slower, and cache is less responsive, the cores must work harder like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what cache being responsive means, but every benchmark ever run shows the opposite of what you are saying. Compare benchmarks at the two settings; if the higher core multiplier gets worse numbers then something rise is throttling you.
> 
> I can get 42x uncore at 46x core but only 40x uncore at 47x. 47x is sill faster for everything.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NGMK*
> 
> XTU is never been a friend of my build. I usually get about 640 Point on a 4.7Ghz over clock on the 4790K @ 1.285V
> 
> does anyone knows exactly what is this benchmark doing? I get good scores on everything else including Cinebench.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know it's not actually a benchmark. It just runs a prime 95 variant in the background while measuring some things about your system. Presumably core and uncore multipliers, vcore, ram timings, hyperthreading being active. If you are getting a tiny score though then there is something it measured that is giving a huge penalty.
> 
> I get 80 points higher just from changing my ram from 1600/9 to 1866/9.
Click to expand...

did you ever try that wattage limit and amp limits and figure it out? I still believe its the same purpose as the one on z77 mobo's


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did you ever try that wattage limit and amp limits and figure it out? I still believe its the same purpose as the one on z77 mobo's


I'm pretty sure it caused instability when it actually triggered, though now I want to stress test my regular config more to make sure it wasn't already unstable. Instability is better than massive overheating, for sure. But I have it set to a limit slightly above what I should ever reach in real usage (250 was recommended, but that's way above what I would ever reach - 150w is probably more likely for this voltage), so if hypothetically if I accidentally run p95 small fft I'd probably just crash.

I think it could be used as part of a per-core overclock though, because the way its worded implies the turbo boost will be dropped if that wattage level is exceeded, so you would have no instability. So if you had a stock core multiplier with turbo up to 46x or whatever, with that wattage limit, then if you exceeded it you would hopefully have the turbo dropped and go back down to 35x. Which is way better than either crashing or overheating. This would need a lot more testing though, and since I don't actually overheat except when I run the wrong stress test program it's probably not worth the time.

But where it could be useful then is in getting a higher overclock with a lower-end cooler. My 1.285V is too high for a 212 EVO but if I did the above system with a pushed turbo and wattage limitation I could keep temps reasonable while still getting higher performance. But then again...is it worth the time? The couple hours it takes to set that up might just be better spent working so you can buy a better cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yep, when you do that in AIDA64 (check the FPU box only), it is pushing AVX2 instructions to the chip 100% of the time which will heat things up quickly!


Normal, sure, but what's the point when there are just as good stress tests that are normal temps?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Normal, sure, but what's the point when there are just as good stress tests that are normal temps?


I personally don't use the FPU only test in AIDA64 for stressing the CPU. I just wanted to explain why it spiked temps so much.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> did you ever try that wattage limit and amp limits and figure it out? I still believe its the same purpose as the one on z77 mobo's
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it caused instability when it actually triggered, though now I want to stress test my regular config more to make sure it wasn't already unstable. Instability is better than massive overheating, for sure. But I have it set to a limit slightly above what I should ever reach in real usage (250 was recommended, but that's way above what I would ever reach - 150w is probably more likely for this voltage), so if hypothetically if I accidentally run p95 small fft I'd probably just crash.
> 
> I think it could be used as part of a per-core overclock though, because the way its worded implies the turbo boost will be dropped if that wattage level is exceeded, so you would have no instability. So if you had a stock core multiplier with turbo up to 46x or whatever, with that wattage limit, then if you exceeded it you would hopefully have the turbo dropped and go back down to 35x. Which is way better than either crashing or overheating. This would need a lot more testing though, and since I don't actually overheat except when I run the wrong stress test program it's probably not worth the time.
> 
> But where it could be useful then is in getting a higher overclock with a lower-end cooler. My 1.285V is too high for a 212 EVO but if I did the above system with a pushed turbo and wattage limitation I could keep temps reasonable while still getting higher performance. But then again...is it worth the time? The couple hours it takes to set that up might just be better spent working so you can buy a better cooler.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yep, when you do that in AIDA64 (check the FPU box only), it is pushing AVX2 instructions to the chip 100% of the time which will heat things up quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Normal, sure, but what's the point when there are just as good stress tests that are normal temps?
Click to expand...

yep i dont really know if its worth the time and never saw a benefit but also wouldn't know because i always set it to 250. I'm curious now though. I would give it a try but since i'm only at the turbo vale of 4.4GHz its pointless besides my psu made me set my ram back down to 1.5v so i set the clock to 1600MHz and the cool thing is the psu is holding up a little better now.


----------



## Unrealcpu

my 4790k is fully stable at 4.8 with offset at .130 +
my idle temps are at 29c and full load around 66-70c

Volts at idle is 0.896 and i am only using 149 watts of electricity "no monitors , or speakers on , 10 Hard drives at idle or sleep, 4 couger 120mm fans with a Kraken X61" with this stuff on i am at 216watts

Full load it pushes up to 1.4v and is idling at around 265w-279 or more when gaming since i own 2x GTX 980s in SLI with 2x DS270 27" monitors and with all my hardware running above. If in SLI or benching 3dmark in SLI i can do i think 450-500 watts. Forgot to mention both vid cards do 1500boost ,

To me this chip could probably do 4.9 stable but would risk more heat and can boot into windows like everyone else at 5 ghz


----------



## sifalio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unrealcpu*
> 
> my 4790k is fully stable at 4.8 with offset at .130 +
> my idle temps are at 29c and full load around 66-70c
> 
> Volts at idle is 0.896 and i am only using 149 watts of electricity "no monitors , or speakers on , 10 Hard drives at idle or sleep, 4 couger 120mm fans with a Kraken X61" with this stuff on i am at 216watts
> 
> Full load it pushes up to 1.4v and is idling at around 265w-279 or more when gaming since i own 2x GTX 980s in SLI with 2x DS270 27" monitors and with all my hardware running above. If in SLI or benching 3dmark in SLI i can do i think 450-500 watts. Forgot to mention both vid cards do 1500boost ,
> 
> To me this chip could probably do 4.9 stable but would risk more heat and can boot into windows like everyone else at 5 ghz


What stressing tests have you used?


----------



## Unrealcpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sifalio*
> 
> What stressing tests have you used?


real bench
3dmark

oh if your a plex life time member trying syncing a video to a device

this is a good test


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unrealcpu*
> 
> my 4790k is fully stable at 4.8 with offset at .130 +
> my idle temps are at 29c and full load around 66-70c
> 
> Volts at idle is 0.896 and i am only using 149 watts of electricity "no monitors , or speakers on , 10 Hard drives at idle or sleep, 4 couger 120mm fans with a Kraken X61" with this stuff on i am at 216watts
> 
> Full load it pushes up to 1.4v and is idling at around 265w-279 or more when gaming since i own 2x GTX 980s in SLI with 2x DS270 27" monitors and with all my hardware running above. If in SLI or benching 3dmark in SLI i can do i think 450-500 watts. Forgot to mention both vid cards do 1500boost ,
> 
> To me this chip could probably do 4.9 stable but would risk more heat and can boot into windows like everyone else at 5 ghz


Adaptive with offset for your vid? That's not a good idea.

0.9v is high for idle and 150w is insanely high. That means you would spend like $150 a year just to keep it idling 24/7. I run something like .3 or .03v at idle and 77w at the outlet (5-10w on the ia core power). Still insanely costly to keep idling overnight.


----------



## juniordnz

a quick one: which C states should be enabled on an overclocked 4690K?


----------



## Unrealcpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Adaptive with offset for your vid? That's not a good idea.
> 
> 0.9v is high for idle and 150w is insanely high. That means you would spend like $150 a year just to keep it idling 24/7. I run something like .3 or .03v at idle and 77w at the outlet (5-10w on the ia core power). Still insanely costly to keep idling overnight.


150w dude i am running 10 hard drives, 2 GTX 980s , 10 port USB 3.0 Charger fully loaded, 2 - 27" LED monitors, 4 courger 120mm fans, Soundblaster, Sata controller, thats not including the 12 bays fully loaded with 4-5 TB drives running about 90 TB

I guess you have to pay to drive a sports car in the computer world

It is a good idea because its stable and the volts drop to 0.96 ,and 800 mhz is just fine and dandy for me..

anything else you want to lecture me on?
Oh 150 bucks a year? I dont leave my computer on 24/7 365 days a week like 95 percent of the people who own a computer. So 100.00 a year is more realistic.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unrealcpu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Adaptive with offset for your vid? That's not a good idea.
> 
> 0.9v is high for idle and 150w is insanely high. That means you would spend like $150 a year just to keep it idling 24/7. I run something like .3 or .03v at idle and 77w at the outlet (5-10w on the ia core power). Still insanely costly to keep idling overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 150w dude i am running 10 hard drives, 2 GTX 980s , 10 port USB 3.0 Charger fully loaded, 2 - 27" LED monitors, 4 courger 120mm fans, Soundblaster, Sata controller, thats not including the 12 bays fully loaded with 4-5 TB drives running about 90 TB
> 
> I guess you have to pay to drive a sports car in the computer world
> 
> It is a good idea because its stable and the volts drop to 0.96 ,and 800 mhz is just fine and dandy for me..
> 
> anything else you want to lecture me on?
> Oh 150 bucks a year? I dont leave my computer on 24/7 365 days a week like 95 percent of the people who own a computer. So 100.00 a year is more realistic.
Click to expand...

lol whats wrong with leaving my pc on 24/7? and i feel ya on the porwer however its not so bad as with just the lights stove and my computer i pay 89 a month and when i have the air conditioner its 123


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> a quick one: which C states should be enabled on an overclocked 4690K?


All of them. EIST, C1E, C3, and C6/7.


----------



## Unrealcpu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol whats wrong with leaving my pc on 24/7? and i feel ya on the porwer however its not so bad as with just the lights stove and my computer i pay 89 a month and when i have the air conditioner its 123


thats kinda high because with my 3500 sq ft house and two people thats including myself and one other person i pay about 90 a month. I also run a 64" plasma F8500 with over 1200 watts coming out of my surround sound system .

Must be because i have LED lights in most of my fixtures idk.


----------



## EpicOtis13

When running XTU Benchmark on all stock settings, my hwinfo says I have a VIN of 1.207 is VIN the same as V-core because I don't think I'll be getting much out of this chip if what hwinfo says is true. Also in the BIOS it says my Vcore on stock is 1.08w is that good?
Sorry I'm new to the OCing buisness.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unrealcpu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol whats wrong with leaving my pc on 24/7? and i feel ya on the porwer however its not so bad as with just the lights stove and my computer i pay 89 a month and when i have the air conditioner its 123
> 
> 
> 
> thats kinda high because with my 3500 sq ft house and two people thats including myself and one other person i pay about 90 a month. I also run a 64" plasma F8500 with over 1200 watts coming out of my surround sound system .
> 
> Must be because i have LED lights in most of my fixtures idk.
Click to expand...

its because this building has really old wiring and none of its efficient. without the rig i pay 35 a month though


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its because this building has really old wiring and none of its efficient. without the rig i pay 35 a month though


Wiring shouldn't be inefficient enough to really have an effect. I'd say that if you lose more than 1-2% in your wiring then you would go from "old" to "faulty".


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its because this building has really old wiring and none of its efficient. without the rig i pay 35 a month though
> 
> 
> 
> Wiring shouldn't be inefficient enough to really have an effect. I'd say that if you lose more than 1-2% in your wiring then you would go from "old" to "faulty".
Click to expand...

eh I still have a "fuse cabinet" and this psu has put me through 2 fuses already in 1 year. you would say its efficient yet anywhere else i have lived i normally pay 47 with pc and with air conditioner 92


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> When running XTU Benchmark on all stock settings, my hwinfo says I have a VIN of 1.207 is VIN the same as V-core because I don't think I'll be getting much out of this chip if what hwinfo says is true. Also in the BIOS it says my Vcore on stock is 1.08w is that good?
> Sorry I'm new to the OCing buisness.


All stock settings means adaptive voltage which means any voltage you get means almost nothing. If your temps are okay though you can start at 1.2v with a fixed voltage and bump up your multiplier from there.

Vid is often used interchangeably with vcore, but they are two different things.


----------



## drg0ku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yep, when you do that in AIDA64 (check the FPU box only), it is pushing AVX2 instructions to the chip 100% of the time which will heat things up quickly!


Thank you Jdorge and Sheyster. The consistent 80 plus temps came when I had the FPU checked as part of the aida64 stress test (together with 4 other items. I think those come checked by default.) I did not run the test with fpu alone checked. I realize it may be too harsh on the cpu so I will skip that.
I will reseat the cooler with the horizontal line method this time. I am using a mx4 by the way.
What would be a really good temperature to aim for when running the aida64 stress test with the default settings checked ( not the FPU alone test). I want to control my oc and volts with temperature as the benchmark. I aim to have this as my main pc as long as possible. ☺


----------



## NGMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> RAM speed, efficiency, etc....
> 
> when I set RAM into 1866 MHz of RAM, the highest score I got are 1151. 640 points means your RAM is at 1333 MHz?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> So quick question what do you guys think if i sold my bundle for $650? I'm feeling that good and that would effectively be free 16GB 4x4GB 2400MHz ram


You are absolutely right. I was scoring on the 600s range with a 4.7Ghz overcloack when I realized i did a terrible mistake on my build instead of using two ddr3 stick I used one single, so my memmory was running in single channel mode 800mgz. After installing Corsair Dominator Platinum 2400MHz (two stiks 4GBx2) my y scores jumped to the 900s (still at 4.7Ghz OC). Later I realized that my memory was running at 1333Mgz (no idea why maybe under voltage) so I decided to try XMP Profile on my Asus z97ar Motherboard. XMP profile set my CPU back at stock speed or 4.4Ghz and I was Able to obtained a 1106 Score!!!!. http://hwbot.org/xtu/analyze/2740650?recalculate=true I cant wait to OC again and see what I get, according to HWBOTS I'm number 18th on their ranking at 4.4Ghz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> RAM speed, efficiency, etc....
> 
> when I set RAM into 1866 MHz of RAM, the highest score I got are 1151. 640 points means your RAM is at 1333 MHz?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> So quick question what do you guys think if i sold my bundle for $650? I'm feeling that good and that would effectively be free 16GB 4x4GB 2400MHz ram


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> 80C when you thick the FPU stress test I think is quite normal. I'm suggest you to remount the cooler, change the paste. Also make sure that the cooler is attached properly. Corsair seriously have a big problems with their mounting screws.
> 
> Also I'm not recommend to use an Auto settings or Adaptive. It only add much voltage that your CPU doesn't need to, which means add much heat. If you sure that you got stable @1.27 volt to run 4.7 GHz, then set manually on the BIOS to 1.27....


yeap I get it now. that 600S Score was driving me crazy I fixed it now


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NGMK*
> 
> You are absolutely right. I was scoring on the 600s range with a 4.7Ghz overcloack when I realized i did a terrible mistake on my build instead of using two ddr3 stick I used one single, so my memmory was running in single channel mode 800mgz.


I think XTU "benchmark" gives way too much weight to ram speed. Though real-world(ish) benchmarks like super_pi are still extremely timings dependent, but nothing like xtu.


----------



## Doba

Just wanted to update about my 4.4Ghz stock turbo clock running at auto 1.38v still remains after a complete new OS install and fresh start..

wondering what is everyone else's stock Turbo voltage?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> Just wanted to update about my 4.4Ghz stock turbo clock running at auto 1.38v still remains after a complete new OS install and fresh start..
> 
> wondering what is everyone else's stock Turbo voltage?


Doesn't matter, but mine is lower. Just set it manually. The Ivr is asking for too much juice.


----------



## Fiernaq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> Just wanted to update about my 4.4Ghz stock turbo clock running at auto 1.38v still remains after a complete new OS install and fresh start..
> 
> wondering what is everyone else's stock Turbo voltage?


Stock as in load optimized defaults and then disable power saving? I'm on mobile or I'd look up my previous post but just going off a spotty memory I think my stock vcore in hwinfo was 1.216.


----------



## IOWA

Just posted frontpage my CPU OC, but can anyone tell me what are the requirements for a G3258 to be a platinum chip? Are there any 1.3ishV 5GHz g3258 around?


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> *I think XTU "benchmark" gives way too much weight to ram speed*. Though real-world(ish) benchmarks like super_pi are still extremely timings dependent, but nothing like xtu.


and core, uncore.


----------



## aerotracks

yeah. too much weight on everything


----------



## Wezzor

Guys, should you leave cache ratio on auto or not?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Guys, should you leave cache ratio on auto or not?


No, because some boards will auto-turbo it in line with the core, and that can cause instability. Better to just set it manually.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> No, because some boards will auto-turbo it in line with the core, and that can cause instability. Better to just set it manually.


Ohh, okay.








How do I know how much I should set it to?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Ohh, okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I know how much I should set it to?


You can just set it to 36x. That way it'll stay there. If you have an Asus board you can set 36 for the max and 8 for the min and it should idle at a reduced freq like it does stock.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You can just set it to 36x. That way it'll stay there. If you have an Asus board you can set 36 for the max and 8 for the min and it should idle at a reduced freq like it does stock.


I forgot to mention that my CPU is overclocked to 4,5GHz and has been for a half year now but that maybe doesn't matter?


----------



## Karan98

Just ordered a 4.8GHz 1.3V 4790K from Silicon Lottery. Can't wait to get my hands on it


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Just ordered a 4.8GHz 1.3V 4790K from Silicon Lottery. Can't wait to get my hands on it


wow congrats...why you didn't order the 5.0 GHz one?







If SL is on my country, I will definitely order the 5.0 GHz from them.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Just ordered a 4.8GHz 1.3V 4790K from Silicon Lottery. Can't wait to get my hands on it


Takes the surprise out of it eh...

Like finding out the gender of you child before birth... lol


----------



## NGMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> wow congrats...why you didn't order the 5.0 GHz one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If SL is on my country, I will definitely order the 5.0 GHz from them.


from the silicon lotery? You mean you can buy chips that have already been tested to be stable at said clock and said voltage? Why would somebody order a 4.8ghz at 1.3v? I have been able to reach 4.8ghz at 1.3v with 3 didferent chips i had have my hands on, of course running stable.


----------



## jdorje

Well the 4.8 ghz he actually sells cheaper than you can get elsewhere on the internet. So you aren't exactly paying for a good chip, but it's still a good buy.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NGMK*
> 
> from the silicon lotery? You mean you can buy chips that have already been tested to be stable at said clock and said voltage? Why would somebody order a 4.8ghz at 1.3v? I have been able to reach 4.8ghz at 1.3v with 3 didferent chips i had have my hands on, of course running stable.


Because it's not a guarantee. 4.6 4.7 is still common enough. I've had 3 DC chips also. The 2 retail chips I bought 1 could do 4.8 at 1.27 and 1 could not do 4.8 at 1.4. Then I bought a 4.9 chip from silicon lottery and I run it at 4.8 because frankly it doesn't run very stable at 4.9.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Because it's not a guarantee. 4.6 4.7 is still common enough. I've had 3 DC chips also. The 2 retail chips I bought 1 could do 4.8 at 1.27 and 1 could not do 4.8 at 1.4. Then I bought a 4.9 chip from silicon lottery and I run it at 4.8 because frankly it doesn't run very stable at 4.9.


Wait how wasn't the 4.9G Chip from SiliconLottery not stable.?

I thought they gaurranted reasonable stability unless you run Prime95 on it.


----------



## IOWA

I hate this silicon lottery thing, it is better the closed box in shop even performance wise... maybe you end up with a platinum chip!


----------



## rt123

I think it's alright.
You *might* hate it because you have had good luck with the chips you buy in retail. But it is a boon for people who have had terrible luck with their retails. Like everything it has its 2 sides.

Of course the best way to get a so called Platinum chip is to buy as many as you can & bin them.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Wait how wasn't the 4.9G Chip from SiliconLottery not stable.?
> 
> I thought they gaurranted reasonable stability unless you run Prime95 on it.


Passing 1 hour of realbench at 1.35v does not guarantee stability at that voltage, and maybe not at any voltage.


----------



## Karan98

I'd had rather had bought a 4.8GHz chip from Silicon Lottery for £235 (dollar to pound conversion as I'm in the UK) than pay Amazon £260 for any random chip. In a way I have a small guarantee of the clock I can achieve rather than paying more for a chip that could maybe only clock to 4.5/4.6GHz.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Passing 1 hour of realbench at 1.35v does not guarantee stability at that voltage, and maybe not at any voltage.


Hmnnn.
I've never used RealBench before isn't it even as stressful as a game.?

What would you say is better.?
XTU benchmark.?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Hmnnn.
> I've never used RealBench before isn't it even as stressful as a game.?
> 
> What would you say is better.?
> XTU benchmark.?


Any cool stress tester is fine if you run it for x peruod of time then add on y volts at the end. As you get higher though there is a chance you'll hit your thermal limit or voltage limit (I hit my input voltage limit first, very unusual it seems).


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Hmnnn.
> I've never used RealBench before isn't it even as stressful as a game.?
> 
> What would you say is better.?
> XTU benchmark.?


The chip @electro2u purchased was binned before we used realbench for testing. It was binned with XTU, so it probably requires a tad more voltage for X264/realbench.


----------



## electro2u

It runs xtu bench at 4.9 sometimes but needs too much voltage for me to run it 24/7 like that so I run it at 4.8 1.27v


----------



## aerotracks

In the end, the more you pay, the more you get. It's not like there's a voltage set in stone he can actually find for you.. that's impossible. Depending which system (and user) the chip ends up with, results will always vary


----------



## abusayyaf

hello guys im new here ...







... hope get some advise from ya'll


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abusayyaf*
> 
> hello guys im new here ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... hope get some advise from ya'll


Welcome!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> The chip @electro2u purchased was binned before we used realbench for testing. It was binned with XTU, so it probably requires a tad more voltage for X264/realbench.


Thanks for the clarification.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> It runs xtu bench at 4.9 sometimes but needs too much voltage for me to run it 24/7 like that so I run it at 4.8 1.27v


I mean what matters is it runs as advertised, meaning the specified clock in +-0.02V of 1.35V or whatever bin you bought, it should be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> In the end, the more you pay, the more you get. It's not like there's a voltage set in stone he can actually find for you.. that's impossible. Depending which system (and user) the chip ends up with, results will always vary


That is true.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I mean what matters is it runs as advertised, meaning the specified clock in +-0.02V of 1.35V or whatever bin you bought, it should be fine.


And if it doesn't, we do accept returns.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NGMK*
> 
> from the silicon lotery? You mean you can buy chips that have already been tested to be stable at said clock and said voltage? Why would somebody order a 4.8ghz at 1.3v? I have been able to reach 4.8ghz at 1.3v with 3 didferent chips i had have my hands on, of course running stable.


he answered it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> I'd had rather had bought a 4.8GHz chip from Silicon Lottery for £235 (dollar to pound conversion as I'm in the UK) than pay Amazon £260 for any random chip. In a way I have a small guarantee of the clock I can achieve rather than paying more for a chip that could maybe only clock to 4.5/4.6GHz.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> And if it doesn't, we do accept returns.


Ya, I saw the return policy on your site a few days back, & I just thought this keeps getting better & better.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Turgin

My first go at overclocking since my i7-860 was new and I really never did get it stable.

10 minutes each on XTU, IBT, and OCCT. Highest core was 59C. Cooler is an H100i with stock fans. I need to apply new TIM and reseat the H100i. I had to loosen it and scoot it over after the initial mount because the hoses were blocking a RAM slot. Some GC Extreme will be here tomorrow and I'll reseat this weekend and see how much further I can go.


----------



## scracy

I think the Silicone lottery website is awesome its about time somebody had the balls to offer this kind of service paying a bit more is so worthwhile in my opinion considering I bought five 4770K all of which were duds,I'm on the waiting list for a 5.0Ghz chip have been for a while, current 4790K will do 5.0Ghz but at 1.42V which is higher than i would like,I wonder what they do with the "dud" chips?


----------



## EpicOtis13

Alright guys,
My temps are utter garbage. I'm getting 75-8C at full load in BF4 under full custom water. Luckily I have some CLP lying around. When I bought my CPU block I also bought the naked mount kit, and I'm sorely tempted to try running my 4790k naked. Is it worth the risk and work involved?
Thanks,
Epic


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> I think the Silicone lottery website is awesome its about time somebody had the balls to offer this kind of service paying a bit more is so worthwhile in my opinion considering I bought five 4770K all of which were duds,I'm on the waiting list for a 5.0Ghz chip have been for a while, current 4790K will do 5.0Ghz but at 1.42V which is higher than i would like,I wonder what they do with the "dud" chips?


but they need to change their method, IMO. 1 hour realbench I think it's not enough to guarantee that the chip is stable in most of cases. 12 hour of prime95 (large FFT, custom and blend) I think it's a good idea.

Of course there's a price for it.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Alright guys,
> My temps are utter garbage. I'm getting 75-8C at full load in BF4 under full custom water. Luckily I have some CLP lying around. When I bought my CPU block I also bought the naked mount kit, and I'm sorely tempted to try running my 4790k naked. Is it worth the risk and work involved?
> Thanks,
> Epic


What voltage, ambient, and how much rad? My Supremacy keeps things nice and chilly in BF4.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What voltage, ambient, and how much rad? My Supremacy keeps things nice and chilly in BF4.


Auto VIN is 1.27 but in the bios it says vcore=1.08, my ambient temps range from 24C to 35C depending on how hot my room is. I have one UT60 240 and a ST30 280, UT60 Push-Pull, ST30 Pull. My setup keeps two 7970's at 1200/1700 at below 40C but usualy around 35C.

Edit: CPU is running at stock. My first 4790k got fried by my a faulty mobo. But it was doing 4.9 @ 1.25







I was screaming bloody murder when I finished my troubleshooting


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> but they need to change their method, IMO. 1 hour realbench I think it's not enough to guarantee that the chip is stable in most of cases. 12 hour of prime95 (large FFT, custom and blend) I think it's a good idea.
> 
> Of course there's a price for it.


The chips aren't guaranteed for anything really, you're just buying a chip that passed realbench for an hour with those settings. Including the 0.025V tolerance, this should be perfect for the majority of games and software people use. It's still up to the end user to fine tune and run any additional stability tests they desire. I would need a huge amount of space and motherboards if I had to stress test each processor for 12 hours. Not to mention the electricity bill.


----------



## Sharchaster

just re-run xtu benchmarks



4.8 GHz Core, 4.4 GHz Uncore, 2133 MHz of RAM, timing at 10-11-10-27-1T


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> but they need to change their method, IMO. 1 hour realbench I think it's not enough to guarantee that the chip is stable in most of cases. 12 hour of prime95 (large FFT, custom and blend) I think it's a good idea.
> 
> Of course there's a price for it.


How can you really define stability? Many people are of the opinion that prime 95 is just not suitable for Haswell even Asus have stated this in a number of articles, I only did 1 hour of XTU on my chip and have never had a blue screen, also consider how much more expensive a chip from Silicon lottery would be if they tested it for 12Hrs? At the end of the day Silicon lottery are still a business and as such need to make a profit like any other business but at least it guarantees that you will get a decent chip, its gotta be better than buying a heap of chips with no guarantee of getting a decent one.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> The chips aren't guaranteed for anything really, you're just buying a chip that passed realbench for an hour with those settings. Including the 0.025V tolerance, this should be perfect for the majority of games and software people use. It's still up to the end user to fine tune and run any additional stability tests they desire. I would need a huge amount of space and motherboards if I had to stress test each processor for 12 hours. Not to mention the electricity bill.


If you just use one parameter to say "that's perfect for the majority of games and software use". Then use the highest parameter like prime95 or OCCT 4.4.1 to test with. You can't use realbench, *it's good indeed but not BEST....*

for your information I need 1.272 volt to pass realbench, but with prime I need more (1.3 volt to be stable @2133 MHz of RAM)...with cache into stock (x40)....hell even not 100% stable, sometimes it's still crash.

at least people have a solid guarantee to the money they paid of.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> How can you really define stability? *Many people are of the opinion that prime 95 is just not suitable for Haswell even Asus have stated this in a number of articles, I only did 1 hour of XTU on my chip and have never had a blue screen*, also consider how much more expensive a chip from Silicon lottery would be if they tested it for 12Hrs? At the end of the day Silicon lottery are still a business and as such need to make a profit like any other business but at least it guarantees that you will get a decent chip, its gotta be better than buying a heap of chips with no guarantee of getting a decent one.


Because people don't know how to use prime95 to their haswell or DC. That's all if that's happen.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> If you just use one parameter to say "that's perfect for the majority of games and software use". Then use the highest parameter like prime95 or OCCT 4.4.1 to test with. You can't use realbench, *it's good indeed but not BEST....*
> 
> for your information I need 1.272 volt to pass realbench, but with prime I need more (1.3 volt to be stable @2133 MHz of RAM)...with cache into stock (x40)....
> 
> at least people have a solid guarantee to the money they paid of.


And if I sold a chip at realbench 1.275V, 1.3V would be within the defined +-0.025V tolerance.

The majority of customers have indicated that Prime95 isn't necessary and that realbench/x264 is the preferred stressor, so I'm just trying to align myself with what people are using.

Not to mention, Prime95 is impossible on heavily overclocked Haswell-E without sub-ambient cooling. I'd like to keep the same parameters for all processors, and realbench makes a good fit.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> And if I sold a chip at realbench 1.275V, 1.3V would be within the defined +-0.025V tolerance.
> 
> *The majority of customers have indicated that Prime95 isn't necessary* and that realbench/x264 is the preferred stressor, so I'm just trying to align myself with what people are using.
> 
> Not to mention, Prime95 is impossible on heavily overclocked Haswell-E without sub-ambient cooling. I'd like to keep the same parameters for all processors, and realbench makes a good fit.


Yeah because they don't know how to use it. That's all...

it's up to you, it's just my input...at least people will have a solid trust to the chip they paid because they know that the chip is passes one of the highest stress testing ever.

Good luck


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Yeah because they don't know how to use it. That's all...
> 
> it's up to you, it's just my input...at least people will have a solid trust to the chip they paid because they know that the chip is passes one of the highest stress testing ever.
> 
> Good luck


I do appreciate your input, thanks!


----------



## djthrottleboi

guess i'll be here a little longer again


----------



## Mega Man

is that a bad thing


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Because people don't know how to use prime95 to their haswell or DC. That's all if that's happen.


meh (fixed), ok I don't need to sound nice because I'm not selling chips lol .. but the above, how hard is it to run Prime correctly? We all know how to use Prime yet majority (in the high 90%) will tell you the same thing, it's a waste of time.

I also want to add, if you do fall into that 5-10% group who want to run Prime and be Prime stable - START A HASWELL / DC PRIME STABILITY THREAT. Do you know how many times I've asked anyone to do that, has not happened because it'll be empty.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> meh (fixed), ok I don't need to sound nice because I'm not selling chips lol .. but the above, how hard is it to run Prime correctly? We all know how to use Prime yet majority (in the high 90%) will tell you the same thing, *it's a waste of time*.
> 
> I also want to add, if you do fall into that 5-10% group who want to run Prime and be Prime stable - START A HASWELL / DC PRIME STABILITY THREAT. Do you know how many times I've asked anyone to do that, has not happened because it'll be empty.


not a waste of time. It's a very good benchmarks (I can't say for you of course) if you know how to use it and of course you enjoy it...Also it's about a preference. If you can pass the highest, then you can get solid 75 % of overclock says stable. That's all. I'll run LinX test if my temps were good, but not in the fact.

I ran 1344 K (min and max), blend test and also Large FFT one (version 27.9). For about an hour to 3 hours (because not comfortable about temps) and until now it's not 100% stable...did I said "It's a waste of time"? obviously not. I really enjoyed it.

It's like you ran x264 about 12 hours, and say "it's a waste of time".

If you know how to use prime, but not want to use it, it's up to you.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> is that a bad thing


kinda. I wanted 5960x bad but eh the car was more important


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> If you know how to use prime, but not want to use it, it's up to you.


So how do you use prime? 27.9 large ffts only? Or what?


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> So how do you use prime? 27.9 large ffts only? Or what?


see what I posted above. No need to repost again...


----------



## Karan98

I just updated the bios on my Mobo and now my OC isn't stable anymore. What should I do?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> I just updated the bios on my Mobo and now my OC isn't stable anymore. What should I do?


Flash the other BIOS back.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Flash the other BIOS back.


Quite surprised that a BIOS update can actually make things worse when it's released to improve system stability lol


----------



## electro2u

Could just be that your settings got put back to standard and you are forgetting something that you changed.


----------



## superV

he's right.
on my mobo F6 is worse than F5 no matter what settings and has higher input latency,so i rolled back.
sometimes bios updates don't improve


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> Yeah because they don't know how to use it. That's all...
> 
> it's up to you, it's just my input...at least people will have a solid trust to the chip they paid because they know that the chip is passes one of the highest stress testing ever.
> 
> Good luck


Although I have the same view on stability for my personal use, and I only use prime stable settings for 24/7 (so if I ever get a bsod on 24/7 settings, I know it wont be an unstable overclock, ie last one years ago was tracked to bad ram)... But for binning, I think silicone lottery is doing it the best way. Just use a relatively short benchmark/test and listing specs for passing it, which gives us the best chips to then chose from, and let end user worry about getting it stable for their own use. While I would never be able to buy from them up front, since I always upgrade the day a new chip comes available (so they wont have any binned yet), if I ever get a dud, my second buy will be a binned one from them.


----------



## Bonjovi

Hello Guys

How its looks like? I have Cooler Master V8 with different Cooler Deep cool red led fan which running 1300 rmp as you see

and again how its looks like? P.S this is gaming PC i played Titanfall some 1:30h and max core temperature was 51. i think its normal for gaming and 124312412412412 better than Box Cooler because with that **** box cooler temperature was 72 in gaming :/



==============================================================================

and some one can link me full info of this CPU? i mean what is recommended core volts temperature crystal degradation temperature and others or what is different of crystal temperature with respect to core temperature ?


----------



## Sharchaster

Just re-run XTU Benchmarking mode....



4.8 GHz Core, 4.4 GHz Uncore, 2133 MHz of RAM @ 10 - 11 - 10 - 27 command rate @ 1T


----------



## rt123

Got my new Mobo the other day & finally got my rig up & running.








Now I can finally play with the 2 4790K's that have been sitting collection dust in my drawer for almost 2 months.

Starting with the _*weaker*_ one, so to speak.
This was around 24C ambient or maybe more. My H100i fans were set to full speed & I was using a cheap Cooler Master TIM.




Then i decided to put rig outside in about 0C ambient temps according to the weather app on the phone




+100Mhz on the core for the same volts & +200Mhz more on the Cache for 50mv more. Not too shabby.

5 Giggles was a no go till 1.4V, but from the way the CPU was behaving, it would have passed if I could keep the CPU temp in the low 50s.








Didn't push the Vcore higher as didn't wanna damage the chip.

All over the Chip did pretty good, make me almost want to reconsider my idea of selling it.

Also, I have absolute Sh** efficiency in XTU for some reason. I know a lot of it is memory timmings, but the score is still too low even for the default XMP profile of 2400C10 on my Gskill Tridents.

Anyone got any ideas...??


----------



## aerotracks

Run 2860C9









http://abload.de/image.php?img=xtu_1292mw1fde.png


----------



## cole2109

Hey guys.
How important is Uncore Frequency? I have a lot of problems with stability when OC Uncore.
XTU test no problem...
10× benchmark, 2-3 hours stress test
[email protected] Uncore auto (40×)
[email protected] Uncore auto (40×)

If i set Uncore 43-44... than stability is a problem.
Should i raise Ring Voltage? How much is max save voltage?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cole2109*
> 
> Hey guys.
> How important is Uncore Frequency? I have a lot of problems with stability when OC Uncore.
> XTU test no problem...
> 10× benchmark, 2-3 hours stress test
> [email protected] Uncore auto (40×)
> [email protected] Uncore auto (40×)
> 
> If i set Uncore 43-44... than stability is a problem.
> Should i raise Ring Voltage? How much is max save voltage?


It does raise performance. I've heard .7% per 100mhz bump. I would suggest 44x at 1.25v. 1.3 is probably safe max


----------



## Gregory14

for my 4.8Ghz chp it doesnt like auto uncore in manual mode. 42-44 multi is unstable with a higher multiplier, so i put it to 4.6Ghz uncore for stability and it has worked. you should try and run the cache as fast as it can go, but if one core starts to get +10c the other cores, then it may cause a thermal issue, so lower the voltage slightly and it should be stable.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gregory14*
> 
> for my 4.8Ghz chp it doesnt like auto uncore in manual mode. 42-44 multi is unstable with a higher multiplier, so i put it to 4.6Ghz uncore for stability and it has worked. you should try and run the cache as fast as it can go, but if one core starts to get +10c the other cores, then it may cause a thermal issue, so lower the voltage slightly and it should be stable.


It's more stable at higher uncore multiplier???


----------



## Gregory14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> It's more stable at higher uncore multiplier???


with the same voltage as 45uncore 47 core multi, I increased the uncore voltage with the same voltage as the cores got.


----------



## benjamen50

Am I doing something wrong? My i7 4790K is shooting up to 90C in under 1 minute with a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme AIO cpu cooler. Already tried replacing thermal paste and tried tightening screws, not sure whats wrong. Using Aida64 atm, this is stock speeds.

I'm just going to blame this chinese generic thermal paste.


----------



## sglords

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Am I doing something wrong? My i7 4790K is shooting up to 90C in under 1 minute with a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme AIO cpu cooler. Already tried replacing thermal paste and tried tightening screws, not sure whats wrong. Using Aida64 atm, this is stock speeds.
> 
> I'm just going to blame this chinese generic thermal paste.


is your pump working? or did u connect the connector for the pump?


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Am I doing something wrong? My i7 4790K is shooting up to 90C in under 1 minute with a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme AIO cpu cooler. Already tried replacing thermal paste and tried tightening screws, not sure whats wrong. Using Aida64 atm, this is stock speeds.
> 
> I'm just going to blame this chinese generic thermal paste.


bad pump, RMA it.


----------



## riverdief

Update:
5000MHZ 1.5h custom run @air prime stable!


----------



## scracy

Very nice chip you have there! Cant wait for similar chip from silicon lottery?


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> bad pump, RMA it.


You sure? Temperatures aren't that high when I'm gaming, it's not going to like 90C when gaming. Well if it is the pump failing, I'm going to buy myself a 90$ heatsink CPU cooler and never go back to AIO watercooling.


----------



## cole2109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> It does raise performance. I've heard .7% per 100mhz bump. I would suggest 44x at 1.25v. 1.3 is probably safe max


Now i'm testing 44× @ 1.25V Ring voltage.
Guys how much Ring V do you have on 44-46x for 24/7?


----------



## deathroll

My 4690K runs 45x @1.255 V (42x Uncore @ Auto [1.220 V] and VCCIN an auto (1.88 V - 1.90 V) . 9 hours of Prime95 27.9 Blend run stable. It passed every FFT. Max core temperature was 85 celcius during the test. How would you comment my chip and OC?


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> You sure? Temperatures aren't that high when I'm gaming, it's not going to like 90C when gaming. Well if it is the pump failing, I'm going to buy myself a 90$ heatsink CPU cooler and never go back to AIO watercooling.


yeah at least for me. I will not worry about that if gaming is your priority. A good NH-D15 maybe a good things for your CPU.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> You sure? Temperatures aren't that high when I'm gaming, it's not going to like 90C when gaming. Well if it is the pump failing, I'm going to buy myself a 90$ heatsink CPU cooler and never go back to AIO watercooling.


Are you running Aida64 stress test with only the fpu box checked? That will drive up temps pretty high.


----------



## Dash8Q4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> You sure? Temperatures aren't that high when I'm gaming, it's not going to like 90C when gaming. Well if it is the pump failing, I'm going to buy myself a 90$ heatsink CPU cooler and never go back to AIO watercooling.


Get a Cryorig R1 Ultimate if you can! Its awesome


----------



## sifalio

Intel Speedstep enabled or disabled?


----------



## Freaxy

I'm in the club with my 4790k batch X432A895 (not seeing many of the X batches)








Had it for a while but wanted to wait for watercooling and overclock/temps results.
Just delidded it and running 4.8GHz on 1.352v (not the best chip)
Temps just under 70 on full load (folding)


----------



## sifalio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freaxy*
> 
> I'm in the club with my 4790k batch X432A895 (not seeing many of the X batches)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had it for a while but wanted to wait for watercooling and overclock/temps results.
> Just delidded it and running 4.8GHz on 1.352v (not the best chip)
> Temps just under 70 on full load (folding)


It depends on the silicon lottery.
My batch X works 4.8ghz with 1.22v


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freaxy*
> 
> I'm in the club with my 4790k batch X432A895 (not seeing many of the X batches)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had it for a while but wanted to wait for watercooling and overclock/temps results.
> Just delidded it and running 4.8GHz on 1.352v (not the best chip)
> Temps just under 70 on full load (folding)


maybe you can start to search your ideal voltage for 4.8 GHz run.


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sifalio*
> 
> It depends on the silicon lottery.
> My batch X works 4.8ghz with 1.22v


Mines not from silicon lottery though.
Great chip btw! 1.22v and rock stable?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> maybe you can start to search your ideal voltage for 4.8 GHz run.


Doing that right now. 1.332v gave me BSOD after 2 hours of folding.
So I guess I can't do much about it.
Next thing I'm trying is increasing VRIN, which is currently at 1.87v


----------



## sifalio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freaxy*
> 
> Mines not from silicon lottery though.
> Great chip btw! 1.22v and rock stable?
> Doing that right now. 1.332v gave me BSOD after 2 hours of folding.
> So I guess I can't do much about it.
> Next thing I'm trying is increasing VRIN, which is currently at 1.87v


My cpu is rock stable.
I tested the cpu with a lot of programs such as prime 95, occt4.4.1 ,intel burn test and aida64 in extreme settings for many hours.

I will go for a custom watercooling only for my cpu for even better temps.


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sifalio*
> 
> My cpu is rock stable.
> I tested the cpu with a lot of programs such as prime 95, occt4.4.1 ,intel burn test and aida64 in extreme settings for many hours.
> 
> I will go for a custom watercooling only for my cpu for even better temps.


Wow that's awesome! Wish I had a cpu like that. Might actually consider silicon lottery for my next cpu.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freaxy*
> 
> Mines not from silicon lottery though.
> Great chip btw! 1.22v and rock stable?


The _Siliconlottery.com_ guy did a nice job with naming his business, promoting it & providing his services.
Because now even if someone mentions the phenomenon of siliconlottery in this thread, people think of the website.


----------



## Freaxy

That's true, I misinterpreted it.


----------



## sifalio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> The _Siliconlottery.com_ guy did a nice job with naming his business, promoting it & providing his services.
> Because now even if someone mentions the phenomenon of siliconlottery in this thread, people think of the website.


haha...I didn't know that there was such a website.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freaxy*
> 
> That's true, I misinterpreted it.


Ya it happens, I just thought I should point it out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sifalio*
> 
> haha...I didn't know that there was such a website.


You'd be of a very small minority. Although the website is I think a month old or a bit more old only.

But it is worth taking a look at.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> The _Siliconlottery.com_ guy did a nice job with naming his business, promoting it & providing his services.
> Because now even if someone mentions the phenomenon of siliconlottery in this thread, people think of the website.


I couldn't believe nobody had taken the name.


----------



## electro2u

Those 5.0s went fast... Thought I'd be able to get one. What's the waiting list for lol


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Those 5.0s went fast... Thought I'd be able to get one. What's the waiting list for lol


There were way too many people on the waiting list, it has been converted into a "notification of stock" list.


----------



## electro2u

I'm happy. Saved me $100 =)


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I'm happy. Saved me $100 =)


Hi electro2u, u play at 1440p, how do your tri Fire setup perform in frames per seconds? using VSR?


----------



## kot0005

I am upgrading my 3770k costa rica cpu to a 4970k. Is there a identifiable batch that stands out for this cpu?


----------



## sglords

my result after few hrs of test on different prog


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> I am upgrading my 3770k costa rica cpu to a 4970k. Is there a identifiable batch that stands out for this cpu?


There are several recent reports that the new Vietnam batches are solid. Mine is great! Many of these will do 4.8 at a decent vcore.


----------



## verr

Having some trouble with temperatures on my 4790k. My chip was stable at 1.19v 46x but running fairly hot (idling in the 40s, hitting around 80 after a few runs of XTU benchmark) with a D15, so I delidded, put CLU between the core and IHS, and put it all back together again. I dropped about 8 degrees on the XTU bench temperatures (which still seem pretty high at low 70s for those volts), but I'm still idling in the low/mid 40s. I took everything apart, cleaned it up, and redid it (including the CLU) and got the same results. Kind of frustrated, not sure if it's just a crappy chip (in terms of heat, seems to be a solid one in terms of volts required for speeds) or if it's possible that it's something else. I also don't understand why load temperatures would drop but idle would stay the same after delidding.

Also, AI Suite says my VRM temperature is 68 degrees at idle - that seems high to me?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verr*
> 
> Having some trouble with temperatures on my 4790k. My chip was stable at 1.19v 46x but running fairly hot (idling in the 40s, hitting around 80 after a few runs of XTU benchmark) with a D15, so I delidded, put CLU between the core and IHS, and put it all back together again. I dropped about 8 degrees on the XTU bench temperatures (which still seem pretty high at low 70s for those volts), but I'm still idling in the low/mid 40s. I took everything apart, cleaned it up, and redid it (including the CLU) and got the same results. Kind of frustrated, not sure if it's just a crappy chip (in terms of heat, seems to be a solid one in terms of volts required for speeds) or if it's possible that it's something else. I also don't understand why load temperatures would drop but idle would stay the same after delidding.


Do you have Intel Speedstep & C-States enabled in your BIOS.?
Your Higher Idle temps could be a result of your CPU not downclocking at Idle.
Also what MOBO are you using..?


----------



## verr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Do you have Intel Speedstep & C-States enabled in your BIOS.?
> Your Higher Idle temps could be a result of your CPU not downclocking at Idle.
> Also what MOBO are you using..?


Speedstep is enabled and C-States is on Auto (same settings as before I delidded, so it is consistent). Motherboard is Asus Maximus Impact VII


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verr*
> 
> Speedstep is enabled and C-States is on Auto (same settings as before I delidded, so it is consistent). Motherboard is Asus Maximus Impact VII


Change C-States from Auto to Enabled.

If that doesn't work than, are you running Manual Vcore.?


----------



## sifalio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> There are several recent reports that the new Vietnam batches are solid. Mine is great! Many of these will do 4.8 at a decent vcore.


+1


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verr*
> 
> Speedstep is enabled and C-States is on Auto (same settings as before I delidded, so it is consistent). Motherboard is Asus Maximus Impact VII


Change C-States to enabled.

EDIT: Sorry, just noticed now that rt123 had already answered you.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verr*
> 
> Having some trouble with temperatures on my 4790k. My chip was stable at 1.19v 46x but running fairly hot (idling in the 40s, hitting around 80 after a few runs of XTU benchmark) with a D15, so I delidded, put CLU between the core and IHS, and put it all back together again. I dropped about 8 degrees on the XTU bench temperatures (which still seem pretty high at low 70s for those volts), but I'm still idling in the low/mid 40s. I took everything apart, cleaned it up, and redid it (including the CLU) and got the same results. Kind of frustrated, not sure if it's just a crappy chip (in terms of heat, seems to be a solid one in terms of volts required for speeds) or if it's possible that it's something else. I also don't understand why load temperatures would drop but idle would stay the same after delidding.
> 
> Also, AI Suite says my VRM temperature is 68 degrees at idle - that seems high to me?


What's your ambient temperature?

Maybe 68 is 68f?

Sounds a bit like a motherboard issue though.


----------



## Fiernaq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verr*
> 
> Having some trouble with temperatures on my 4790k. My chip was stable at 1.19v 46x but running fairly hot (idling in the 40s, hitting around 80 after a few runs of XTU benchmark) with a D15, so I delidded, put CLU between the core and IHS, and put it all back together again. I dropped about 8 degrees on the XTU bench temperatures (which still seem pretty high at low 70s for those volts), but I'm still idling in the low/mid 40s. I took everything apart, cleaned it up, and redid it (including the CLU) and got the same results. Kind of frustrated, not sure if it's just a crappy chip (in terms of heat, seems to be a solid one in terms of volts required for speeds) or if it's possible that it's something else. I also don't understand why load temperatures would drop but idle would stay the same after delidding.
> 
> Also, AI Suite says my VRM temperature is 68 degrees at idle - that seems high to me?


That does seem high. Have you checked idle temps after a prolonged cool period? Leave the computer off overnight, boot to bios and watch idle temps. They should start out very close to your ambient and gradually go up about 5C over about half an hour. If it's starting out significantly higher than ambient then it's probably a mobo issue and the first thing I would do is try a different bios version since that's the easiest thing to get ahold of. If it does start close to ambient and goes up fast then you're looking at either a CPU or cooler problem.

For comparison, my ambient is 26C and on a fresh boot my bios claims CPU is at 27C and over 30 mins gradually raises to a max of 34C. That's at 4.6 GHz as well but I needed 1.26V for stable.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

There was a discussion about the Maximus VII Hero bios earlier, and I've done some testing. If you're wanting to overclock over 4.8GHz, use bios 1104 (or earlier). The latest BIOS builds are causing instability at higher clock speeds.

We will not be using a VII Hero for testing anymore (it wasn't used nearly as much as the formula anyway), and will be looking to replace it with a board from another vendor. Any suggestions on what Z97 boards are popular?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> There was a discussion about the Maximus VII Hero bios earlier, and I've done some testing. If you're wanting to overclock over 4.8GHz, use bios 1104 (or earlier). The latest BIOS builds are causing instability at higher clock speeds.
> 
> We will not be using a VII Hero for testing anymore (it wasn't used nearly as much as the formula anyway), and will be looking to replace it with a board from another vendor. Any suggestions on what Z97 boards are popular?


Gigabyte Z97 SOC Force
Gigabyte Z97 gaming 7 ( i think it is '7') or UD5H

thast 3 sugestions from GB


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> There was a discussion about the Maximus VII Hero bios earlier, and I've done some testing. If you're wanting to overclock over 4.8GHz, use bios 1104 (or earlier). The latest BIOS builds are causing instability at higher clock speeds.
> 
> We will not be using a VII Hero for testing anymore (it wasn't used nearly as much as the formula anyway), and will be looking to replace it with a board from another vendor. Any suggestions on what Z97 boards are popular?
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte Z97 SOC Force
> Gigabyte Z97 gaming 7 ( i think it is '7') or UD5H
> 
> thast 3 sugestions from GB
Click to expand...

dont forget the black edition boards. They can be a bit expensive like mine but they are worth it and solid.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> There was a discussion about the Maximus VII Hero bios earlier, and I've done some testing. If you're wanting to overclock over 4.8GHz, use bios 1104 (or earlier). The latest BIOS builds are causing instability at higher clock speeds.
> 
> We will not be using a VII Hero for testing anymore (it wasn't used nearly as much as the formula anyway), and will be looking to replace it with a board from another vendor. Any suggestions on what Z97 boards are popular?
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte Z97 SOC Force
> Gigabyte Z97 gaming 7 ( i think it is '7') or UD5H
> 
> thast 3 sugestions from GB
Click to expand...

UD5H is 6phase with doubler, SOC Force is 8 phase. I have no idea which would be better. Gaming 5 and 7 both use the same VRM with 8 phases, however there are differences with MOSFETs.
I would go through the list of info I have and check each VRM and MOSFET, but that would take forever. When I'm done eating, I'll try comparing some of the higher end boards.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Any suggestions on what Z97 boards are popular?


ASRock Z97 OC Formula - all you need...









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157502&cm_re=z97_oc_formula-_-13-157-502-_-Product

That PCB is water-proof BTW. $40 MIR right now.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> There was a discussion about the Maximus VII Hero bios earlier, and I've done some testing. If you're wanting to overclock over 4.8GHz, use bios 1104 (or earlier). The latest BIOS builds are causing instability at higher clock speeds.
> 
> We will not be using a VII Hero for testing anymore (it wasn't used nearly as much as the formula anyway), and will be looking to replace it with a board from another vendor. Any suggestions on what Z97 boards are popular?
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte Z97 SOC Force
> Gigabyte Z97 gaming 7 ( i think it is '7') or UD5H
> 
> thast 3 sugestions from GB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UD5H is 6phase with doubler, SOC Force is 8 phase. I have no idea which would be better. Gaming 5 and 7 both use the same VRM with 8 phases, however there are differences with MOSFETs.
> I would go through the list of info I have and check each VRM and MOSFET, but that would take forever. When I'm done eating, I'll try comparing some of the higher end boards.
Click to expand...

dont forget to include this one http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4980#ov


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Trying to find specific information is going to be a nightmare. I'm going to say that the quality of the motherboard you have will do more than finding a specific one (at least amongst the top tiers).

There are a few things I have found, some of the boards have better chokes even though they have 6 phase (ASRock Extreme6 confirmed, 6+doubler, 12 choke, 38A per) and the GA-UD5H (12 choke).
MSI's Z97X XPower AC has 8 phase + doubler, and 16 chokes - each can handle more than the others. That might be the board to use.
ASUS's X97 Deluxe is also an 8+doubler, but not much info for anything else...

Anyway, it's important to know that the same model and manufacture date motherboard can have wildly different volt requirements for chips. I mostly skim through this thread, but I thought I saw earlier that someone said they needed more volt than what Silicon Lottery was using. There are several reasons why that can happen (PSU ripple/voltage regulation, motherboard solder quality, VRM quality of their batch(es), etc).

EDIT: Still looking, but it looks like that GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 is not a 8+doubler, but it does have 16 chokes...


----------



## benjamen50

I got a brand new 4790K, stock had 0x101 BSOD on idle, going to try turning off intel C-states and see if that does anything. My i5 4690k did that too..


----------



## mxthunder

I was hoping there would be more submissions for the G3258 in this thread. I will post up some results here in the next few days.


----------



## EternalRest

Is it worth it to upgrade from Sandy Bridge to Devil's Canyon?


----------



## mxthunder

Probably not. Depends on your budget and how good of an overclock you have on your SB CPU


----------



## rt123

So it was cold outside last night, so I took advantage of it while testing my _Better_ 4790K.

*5.1/4.7 Ghz*




Worked on my RAM over the weekend & gained almost 116 Points in XTU. So the XTU score is somewhat okay, instead of downright awful. Still can't catch upto aerotracks







, need to get some PSC or Samsung instead of this stupid RAM.







If only I had the money to spare, will need to figure something out.


----------



## electro2u

Found some c9 2400 Samsungs! 4x4gb to play with. If they are good hopefully I can sellv2 of the modules and make some of the investment back. Dude didn't want to use them because they aren't 1.5v lol


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Found some c9 2400 Samsungs! 4x4gb to play with. If they are good hopefully I can sellv2 of the modules and make some of the investment back. Dude didn't want to use them because they aren't 1.5v lol


Sign me up for the other half of the kit if its good.
Hopefully you live in the US.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Sign me up for the other half of the kit if its good.
> Hopefully you live in the US.


No, no. Sign me up. Want some bench ram


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> No, no. Sign me up. Want some bench ram


Lol.

I know of at least 2 more places where there is 2400C9 Tridents for sale.
Both are out of the US & one is a quad kit.


----------



## aerotracks

looking forward to many nice scores from you guys


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guys same qustion again

is it safe run the 4790k @1.32v (1.34) under loading ? to get 4700 rock solid stable ?

im just playing bf4 so the temp wont hit 65c all the time around 55c while playing

am now @4600mhz 1.28v (1.26v stable ) 4300cash 1.23 with 2400mhz memory

i read the haswell llimit is 1.3 for 24/7 oc is that true


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys same qustion again
> 
> is it safe run the 4790k @1.32v (1.34) under loading ? to get 4700 rock solid stable ?
> 
> im just playing bf4 so the temp wont hit 65c all the time around 55c while playing
> 
> am now @4600mhz 1.28v (1.26v stable ) 4300cash 1.23 with 2400mhz memory
> 
> i read the haswell llimit is 1.3 for 24/7 oc is that true


You will see NO DIFFERENCE whatsoever running at 4.6 vs. 4.7 in BF4. Stay at 4.6 IMHO.


----------



## tateep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> There was a discussion about the Maximus VII Hero bios earlier, and I've done some testing. If you're wanting to overclock over 4.8GHz, use bios 1104 (or earlier). The latest BIOS builds are causing instability at higher clock speeds.
> 
> We will not be using a VII Hero for testing anymore (it wasn't used nearly as much as the formula anyway), and will be looking to replace it with a board from another vendor. Any suggestions on what Z97 boards are popular?


Glad I saw this and didn't update BIOS on my VII Hero. I've had good results with BIOS 1104 and a Vietnam chip.


----------



## EternalRest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Probably not. Depends on your budget and how good of an overclock you have on your SB CPU


I don't really have a budget. One of the guys I work with, keeps asking me if I have anything up for sale. That will cut down the costs for me. I have a low overclock at 4.2. Never tried to go higher. Nothing performance wise is telling me that I should upgrade. Its more to fulfill a hobby.


----------



## benjamen50

What overclocks am I expecting with a i7-4790K and a noctua NH-D14?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Trying to find specific information is going to be a nightmare. I'm going to say that the quality of the motherboard you have will do more than finding a specific one (at least amongst the top tiers).
> 
> There are a few things I have found, some of the boards have better chokes even though they have 6 phase (ASRock Extreme6 confirmed, 6+doubler, 12 choke, 38A per) and the GA-UD5H (12 choke).
> MSI's Z97X XPower AC has 8 phase + doubler, and 16 chokes - each can handle more than the others. That might be the board to use.
> ASUS's X97 Deluxe is also an 8+doubler, but not much info for anything else...
> 
> Anyway, it's important to know that the same model and manufacture date motherboard can have wildly different volt requirements for chips. I mostly skim through this thread, but I thought I saw earlier that someone said they needed more volt than what Silicon Lottery was using. There are several reasons why that can happen (PSU ripple/voltage regulation, motherboard solder quality, VRM quality of their batch(es), etc).
> 
> EDIT: Still looking, but it looks like that GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 is not a 8+doubler, but it does have 16 chokes...


Thanks thats what i was looking for.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> What overclocks am I expecting with a i7-4790K and a noctua NH-D14?


I have the 4790k +D14 if your room temp less than 25 you will be fine with 1.35v

my oc is 4600 with 1.28v and the temp with games never hit 65c


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EternalRest*
> 
> I don't really have a budget. One of the guys I work with, keeps asking me if I have anything up for sale. That will cut down the costs for me. I have a low overclock at 4.2. Never tried to go higher. Nothing performance wise is telling me that I should upgrade. Its more to fulfill a hobby.


If you want to upgrade to an i7 3770K, PM me.


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verr*
> 
> Speedstep is enabled and C-States is on Auto (same settings as before I delidded, so it is consistent). Motherboard is Asus Maximus Impact VII


C-states @ auto = disabled.. Also its mostly C1E that makes that temp drop in idle @ Windows high perf. power plan.

So unless you run your cpu @ Windows Balanced power plan it will run at higher temps all the time, e.g. ~35 - 38C per core when idle.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> C-states @ auto = disabled.. Also its mostly C1E that makes that temp drop in idle @ Windows high perf. power plan.
> 
> So unless you run your cpu @ Windows Balanced power plan it will run at higher temps all the time, e.g. ~35 - 38C per core when idle.


Auto is not necessarily disabled c-states at all, it is generally enabled c-states but depends on Vcore mode being manual auto or adaptive. And package c-state is the coolest running idle power configuration because it allows all 4 cores to run at .08v. You can change the CPU % in Windows power modes. The main difference between Windows high performance and balanced is that balanced sets 5% CPU minimum freq.

Using most Asus z87 97 boards setting all c-states to enabled and not auto allows manual Vcore mode to operate independent of speedstep. Thus you can lock CPU frequency at max turbo multiplier by disabling speedstep and maximum Vcore to a desired voltage by using manual Vcore mode while still getting c-state voltage drop at idle. As in your proc stays at 4800mhz while at .08v. Many regular posters here use this configuration.


----------



## jidolboy

Man. How do so many people get 1.2xxv to reach 4.5ghz or higher on 4690k....








Either I ****ed up badly or I had the worst silicon lottery. It took me 1.301v for mine. It's my first time with unlocked cpu and overcloking, yet depressing results


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jidolboy*
> 
> Man. How do so many people get 1.2xxv to reach 4.5ghz or higher on 4690k....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either I ****ed up badly or I had the worst silicon lottery. It took me 1.301v for mine. It's my first time with unlocked cpu and overcloking, yet depressing results


What are your other settings, specifically for cache speed and ring voltage?


----------



## jidolboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> What are your other settings, specifically for cache speed and ring voltage?






Here are some screenshots I took earlier. Only the VCore has been increase to 1.301v now, other settings remain the same

I mainly used this guide as reference

http://www.overclock.net/t/1490835/the-gigabyte-z97x-overclocking-guide

I was only focusing on CPU clock ratio and planned to do uncore ratio + mem oc later


----------



## Fiernaq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> There was a discussion about the Maximus VII Hero bios earlier, and I've done some testing. If you're wanting to overclock over 4.8GHz, use bios 1104 (or earlier). The latest BIOS builds are causing instability at higher clock speeds.
> 
> We will not be using a VII Hero for testing anymore (it wasn't used nearly as much as the formula anyway), and will be looking to replace it with a board from another vendor. Any suggestions on what Z97 boards are popular?


I haven't had any problems with my VII Hero running latest bios from manufacturer website (I posted the version number a few pages back). I only took my chip to 4.6 because it's a daily driver used mostly for plain old gaming but if I just wanted to pass the easy tests I think I could've taken it to 4.8 easily and maybe even hit 5.0 as long as the cooling held. Temps were most of what held me back.


----------



## benjamen50

I7 4790K with Noctua NH-D14 / Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H-BK

CPU Overclock to 4.4 GHz uncore, 4.8 GHz core
CPU Voltage: 1.332V < Read in bios (0.085+ offset, CPU VID: 1.215v) [On manual it is 1.30v)
In OS voltage is shown as 1.30V
Ram Speed: 2400 MHz (12-13-13-33 2T) 16 GB 2x8 sticks.
Ram Voltage: 1.68v
Maximum Stress test temperatures: 88°C (With AIDA64 / Intel XTU 10 minute stress testing)
Minimum temperatures: 26°C
Ambient: Probably 23°C

I'm guessing everything seems correct. I guess this was a quick and dirty overclock, swapped to a Noctua NH-D14 and done the overclock in about 3 hours.
Is this a decent CPU overclock?

CPUID Validation:
Intel Core i7 4790K 4.8 GHz overclock


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I7 4790K with Noctua NH-D14 / Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H-BK
> 
> CPU Overclock to 4.4 GHz uncore, 4.8 GHz core
> CPU Voltage: 1.332V < Read in bios (0.085+ offset, CPU VID: 1.215v) [On manual it is 1.30v)
> In OS voltage is shown as 1.30V
> Ram Speed: 2400 MHz (12-13-13-33 2T) 16 GB 2x8 sticks.
> Ram Voltage: 1.68v
> Maximum Stress test temperatures: 88°C (With AIDA64 / Intel XTU 10 minute stress testing)
> Minimum temperatures: 28°C
> 
> I'm guessing everything seems correct. I guess this was a quick and dirty overclock, swapped to a Noctua NH-D14 and done the overclock in about 3 hours.
> Is this a decent CPU overclock?
> 
> CPUID Validation:
> Intel Core i7 4790K 4.8 GHz overclock


first of all set your vcore to manual and enable c state from bios this will drop the vcore in idle

if your cpu stable at 4800mhz and 1.32v you hve good chip

but there is good test for stability and take 15m only in the intel xtu there is benchamrk run 15 bench one back one

am sure you will bsod in 6 or 10 bench (every bench take 1m )


----------



## benjamen50

Just wanted to note, when I was stress testing, I had manual vcore set to 1.3V which read 1.33 in bios and 1.30V in OS, tested 10 minutes in Intel XTU found it to be stable, after that, I enabled C-states and EIST, which then decreased my core clocks and voltages accordingly to load, yeah I did that all. Currently testing it with gaming.

I suppose I could directly measure the VCore with a multimeter as my motherboard has voltage measurements but I don't feel like doing that lol.

As long as it's stable enough when i'm mapping and gaming, and browsing I don't mind.

About the benchmark, Do you mean run initially at 15 minutes, when it completes then run at 14, then 13 and so on?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Just wanted to note, when I was stress testing, I had manual vcore set to 1.3V which read 1.33 in bios and 1.30V in OS, tested 10 minutes in Intel XTU found it to be stable, after that, I enabled C-states and EIST, which then decreased my core clocks and voltages accordingly to load, yeah I did that all. Currently testing it with gaming.
> 
> I suppose I could directly measure the VCore with a multimeter as my motherboard has voltage measurements but I don't feel like doing that lol.
> 
> As long as it's stable enough when i'm mapping and gaming, and browsing I don't mind.
> 
> About the benchmark, Do you mean run initially at 15 minutes, when it completes then run at 14, then 13 and so on?


when you enable the c state disable c7 +c6 and enable c3 thats will give you constant freq under loading and drop the vcore in idle

you can see your real vcore from hwmionter ( VIN4 this the real vcore ) or cpu-z 1.64 version the leatest one read the VID not Vcore

and yes i mean run the benchamrk one back one 1 then 2 then 3 to 15 if you pass 10 bench your gaming stable


----------



## benjamen50

Ah I never checked the benchmark tab on Intel XTU whoops, so if I can get past 15 passes, I should consider my CPU stable for normal use. Going to do that right when I disable my C-states and EIST / change to normal voltage. (Sorry if i'm posting too much just in case)


----------



## jdorje

The latest hwinfo now shows data (water temp, fan, and pump speeds) from corsair link.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Ah I never checked the benchmark tab on Intel XTU whoops, so if I can get past 15 passes, I should consider my CPU stable for normal use. Going to do that right when I disable my C-states and EIST / change to normal voltage. (Sorry if i'm posting too much just in case)


the benchmark on inte xtu is very good stability test for cpu if you pass 15 bench you cpu roick solid for games

my cpu @4600 i need 1.24v to pass 2h aida64 and 1.26v to pass all games but bsod in intel xtu benchmark number 5 now 1.28v and rock solid


----------



## prescotter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> the benchmark on inte xtu is very good stability test for cpu if you pass 15 bench you cpu roick solid for games
> 
> my cpu @4600 i need 1.24v to pass 2h aida64 and 1.26v to pass all games but bsod in intel xtu benchmark number 5 now 1.28v and rock solid


I have the exact oposite, i can achieve stabillity in INTEL XTU very easiliy, but that is no way close for a Stable BF4 gaming session lasting hours


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> I have the exact oposite, i can achieve stabillity in INTEL XTU very easiliy, but that is no way close for a Stable BF4 gaming session lasting hours


BF4 need more vcore to be stable


----------



## MichaelAverage

Hey guys, my new PC comes friday and its with 4790k and i want to ask how do i check if i have great/average/bad product, is it that CPU VID? what number is average standard ?
and also i want to ask if its possible to get to 4.8ghz for everyday use around 75c with H105+SP120(4x) PushPull


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MichaelAverage*
> 
> Hey guys, my new PC comes friday and its with 4790k and i want to ask how do i check if i have great/average/bad product, is it that CPU VID? what number is average standard ?
> and also i want to ask if its possible to get to 4.8ghz for everyday use around 75c with H105+SP120(4x) PushPull


While the CPU VID gives you an estimate about the quality of the chip.
It still doesn't gaurrantee scaling.

You can have a low VID but the chip stop scaling after 1.3V.
Whether you can get 4.8Ghz stable or not depends in you chip.
But for around 1.35V that cooling setup is sufficient.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Ah I never checked the benchmark tab on Intel XTU whoops, so if I can get past 15 passes, I should consider my CPU stable for normal use. Going to do that right when I disable my C-states and EIST / change to normal voltage. (Sorry if i'm posting too much just in case)


I would also run Aida64 with CPU+Cache+FPU checked for 2-3 hours after you pass 10x XTU bench. See my old post in this thread.







The final test is to run an intense game like FC3 or BF4 for an hour or two.


----------



## MichaelAverage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> While the CPU VID gives you an estimate about the quality of the chip.
> It still doesn't gaurrantee scaling.
> 
> You can have a low VID but the chip stop scaling after 1.3V.
> Whether you can get 4.8Ghz stable or not depends in you chip.
> But for around 1.35V that cooling setup is sufficient.


so any idea how to make an opinion about chip fast?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MichaelAverage*
> 
> so any idea how to make an opinion about chip fast?


Get it in and try OverClocking it.
Just looking at the VID won't get you anywhere.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jidolboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some screenshots I took earlier. Only the VCore has been increase to 1.301v now, other settings remain the same
> 
> I mainly used this guide as reference
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1490835/the-gigabyte-z97x-overclocking-guide
> 
> I was only focusing on CPU clock ratio and planned to do uncore ratio + mem oc later


Try setting your uncore to 36 instead of 35 and see if that helps. I would also consider lowering the input voltage, 2.2 is kind of high for that Vcore.


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Auto is not necessarily disabled c-states at all, it is generally enabled c-states but depends on Vcore mode being manual auto or adaptive. And package c-state is the coolest running idle power configuration because it allows all 4 cores to run at .08v. You can change the CPU % in Windows power modes. The main difference between Windows high performance and balanced is that balanced sets 5% CPU minimum freq.
> 
> Using most Asus z87 97 boards setting all c-states to enabled and not auto allows manual Vcore mode to operate independent of speedstep. Thus you can lock CPU frequency at max turbo multiplier by disabling speedstep and maximum Vcore to a desired voltage by using manual Vcore mode while still getting c-state voltage drop at idle. As in your proc stays at 4800mhz while at .08v. Many regular posters here use this configuration.


It is on mine if @ auto, I checked with RealTemp TI and it doesn't activate any C states, seen it on other Asus mobos too.. That's why I mentioned that..

Also if you set high perf. plan to 5% then its pretty much pointless to run @ high perf. might as well run @ balanced then.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> It is on mine if @ auto, I checked with RealTemp TI and it doesn't activate any C states, seen it on other Asus mobos too.. That's why I mentioned that..
> 
> Also if you set high perf. plan to 5% then its pretty much pointless to run @ high perf. might as well run @ balanced then.


Again, C-state auto setting in BIOS will let c-states operate if you aren't in Manual v-core mode and Speedstep is on. It is the standard optimized default...
You wrote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> C-states @ auto = disabled.. Also its mostly C1E that makes that temp drop in idle @ Windows high perf. power plan.
> So unless you run your cpu @ Windows Balanced power plan it will run at higher temps all the time, e.g. ~35 - 38C per core when idle.


I run in high performance Power plan, with 100% cpu minimum freq, with speedstep off, pegged at 4800Mhz and yet c-states are enabled allowing voltage to drop to .008v and my proc to idle at ~26C:


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> the benchmark on inte xtu is very good stability test for cpu if you pass 15 bench you cpu roick solid for games


I find it extremely unlikely 15 minutes of any stress test, even prime95, will ensure stability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MichaelAverage*
> 
> Hey guys, my new PC comes friday and its with 4790k and i want to ask how do i check if i have great/average/bad product, is it that CPU VID? what number is average standard ?
> and also i want to ask if its possible to get to 4.8ghz for everyday use around 75c with H105+SP120(4x) PushPull


Put your vcore up to 1.2 and see how high a multiplier you can get. An h105 should handle 1.35V+ if you want though. 4.8 ghz is probably around the median overclock with 1.3 volts.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I find it extremely unlikely 15 minutes of any stress test, even prime95, will ensure stability.


It doesn't ensure it, but it's a great starting point. I have a post related to this earlier in this thread with a 3-step approach to stability testing. That is just step #1.


----------



## mtrains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiernaq*
> 
> I haven't had any problems with my VII Hero running latest bios from manufacturer website (I posted the version number a few pages back). I only took my chip to 4.6 because it's a daily driver used mostly for plain old gaming but if I just wanted to pass the easy tests I think I could've taken it to 4.8 easily and maybe even hit 5.0 as long as the cooling held. Temps were most of what held me back.


+1

I have mine overclocked at 4.8 at 1.27Vcore on the Asus VII Hero bios version 2201 without any issues.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrains*
> 
> +1
> 
> I have mine overclocked at 4.8 at 1.27Vcore on the Asus VII Hero bios version 2201 without any issues.


I'm running the exact same overclock and 1101 doesn't make 4.9 anymore stable than it already is. Requires 1.35v


----------



## cole2109

12× benchmark + 3 hours stress test
4800MHz
1.292 vcore
44× uncore
Ring voltage 1.265V

4900 + Uncore is a no go for now


----------



## Fiernaq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I find it extremely unlikely 15 minutes of any stress test, even prime95, will ensure stability.


XTU bench is not the same as XTU stress. Stress will run the CPU at 100% nonstop till the test ends which is very much a synthetic test. Bench is more like daily use (albeit very high) so it's an entirely different way of testing for stability.

I agree (and have advocated a couple of times already) that you shouldn't rely on one or two tests to determine stability. The problem is that some of these guys aren't going for 24/7 stable. Some just want gaming stable while others just want to pass a bench number and others are just going for highest boot clock. Personally, I'd recommend passing IBT, 1hr XTU stress, 10 back to back XTU bench, 1hr AIDA cpu/cache/fpu/memory, and then throw in a few hours of intensive gaming before declaring your chip gaming stable but I tend to play things on the safe side and many people don't think you need all that.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiernaq*
> 
> XTU bench is not the same as XTU stress. Stress will run the CPU at 100% nonstop till the test ends which is very much a synthetic test. Bench is more like daily use (albeit very high) so it's an entirely different way of testing for stability.


Bench is a prime95 variant, nothing at all like daily use but it does make sense it's a stronger stress test (it's not a benchmark at all).

I ran x264 for a bunch of loops (never had it crash after the 5th loop) and then added on .01V. Since then I've run a bunch of other stress tests but never managed to force a crash. (I haven't run prime95 though which supposedly requires .03V more than x264.)

Edit: if you could run the XTU bench program for like 120 minutes, that could be nice. The problem with bench is you have to rerun it every 60 seconds or so and that makes doing a length stress run difficult.

Edit2: C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Extreme Tuning Utility\Binaries\p95-bench.exe is the program that runs. When I run this from the command line it actually does run some benchmarks (that takes ~2 seconds). It says version 27.7. I'm rather sure that benchmark data isn't used in the XTU benchmark score though.


----------



## benjamen50

15x benchmark + (No stress test yet)



Damn, 4.8 GHz failed on me on first bench straight away, so just ended up backing it down to 4.7 GHz, 1.3v.

Are those temperatures too high? Should I redo my thermal paste application with Noctua NH-D14? I used about a pea size in the middle of about 0.5mm as it said in the instructions. I hope I didn't put too much.


----------



## cole2109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> 15x benchmark + (No stress test yet)
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, 4.8 GHz failed on me on first bench straight away, so just ended up backing it down to 4.7 GHz, 1.3v.
> 
> Are those temperatures too high? Should I redo my thermal paste application with Noctua NH-D14? I used about a pea size in the middle of about 0.5mm as it said in the instructions. I hope I didn't put too much.


I'm on water. Yes your temperature is a little high. But i don't know if this is normal for air cooler.


----------



## rt123

I'd say that is normal for an air cooler.


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Again, C-state auto setting in BIOS will let c-states operate if you aren't in Manual v-core mode and Speedstep is on. It is the standard optimized default...
> You wrote:
> I run in high performance Power plan, with 100% cpu minimum freq, with speedstep off, pegged at 4800Mhz and yet c-states are enabled allowing voltage to drop to .008v and my proc to idle at ~26C:


And you still keep cpu VID at max all the time, so its not really good for cpu either in longer run.. I own this z87 & 4770k since June 2013 so I know a thing or two too, but ok.









I run mine @ adaptive and saw that with c-states (if @ auto, that makes them disabled). btw if you really want to have a effective c-state (cpu VID) management use dynamic storage accelerator (in bios and in driver) and let iRST control its c-states according to windows power plan.

Balanced limits to C3, high performance to C0, power saver to C7.


----------



## aerotracks

Adaptive is crap since it overshoots VCore whenever AVX is used.


----------



## rt123

This C-States debacle is funny because the Guy this advice was for, hasn't even shown up in the thread. People are just trying to prove that they are right.

And @*TheHunter* you are wrong, if you have manual VID, but C-states enabled, the Vcore does drop on idle. *electro2u* is right.


----------



## electro2u

I'm trying to prove Raja is wrong more than anything

@theHunter VID is nothing more than a parameter coming from the Ivr. Vcore is the real voltage and that's why temps are affected.


----------



## rt123

Raja didn't even post here, but go on.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I'm trying to prove Raja is wrong more than anything


For me no more silly you tubing and streaming just to prove stuff in this forum, you go ahead and enlighten this guy


----------



## electro2u

Nah this c-states issue is pretty pointless. We're talking pennies saved and no longevity gained. It's just something to toss around for debate. I just think it's strange and interesting is all. Raja says enabling c-states with manual Vcore is an exploit.

I have absolutely no explanation for why it works but the temperature drop is proof that it does.


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Adaptive is crap since it overshoots VCore whenever AVX is used.


Not in normal light load AVX scenario, so its fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> This C-States debacle is funny because the Guy this advice was for, hasn't even shown up in the thread. People are just trying to prove that they are right.
> 
> And @*TheHunter* you are wrong, if you have manual VID, but C-states enabled, the Vcore does drop on idle. *electro2u* is right.


What? Yes vcore drops but cpu VID doesnt and that's what I said. And vcore only drops once you have C1E enabled..

Balanced


High perf. C1E on >>> temps are still low because of C1E


High perf. C1E off >>> see cpuv = cpuVID, higher temps. C1E disabled via RealTemp


btw Hwinfo64, conflicts with ReaTemp TI & iRST c-states and can reactivate them even though intel RST disables them.. Once I closed hwinfo64 C states came back to 0 and core voltage doesnt drop to virtual 0.000v, like hwinfo64 reads..

Anyway, I saw if i had C7 active and not controlled via iRST it could cause sudden instability by quick high load (switching from C7 to C0), even though cpu was 100% stable.. Saw this in ResidentEvil5 dx9 fixed benchmark by start..
That's why I prefer it controlled via iRST and keep @ max C3 in idle.. like @ balanced power plan voltages screenshot, C3 to C0 was stale.

Guess its that extra deep sleep latency by C7 causing it, only at very high OC (4.7ghz @ 1.284v), e.g. lower voltage 4.5ghz @ 1.175v was fine by sudden changes. Dunno now after 4 newer bios updates, didnt test this anymore, C3 & C1E @ balanced had same temps as C7 & C1E, so Im limiting it to max C3.


----------



## Costas

While enabling C states seems to drop Vcore etc, it does not seem to do anything for the Vring/cache voltage [stays high all the time in manual mode].


----------



## electro2u

C-states controlled by iRST? Rapid Storage Technology affects i/o parameters and can monitor c-states but I'm not aware of any actual connection to c-states. I also don't use iRST because imo it's useless junk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> While enabling C states seems to drop Vcore etc, it does not seem to do anything for the Vring/cache voltage [stays high all the time in manual mode].


Hadn't noticed that. Interesting. What program are you monitoring cache voltage with?


----------



## Costas

Using HWINFO64.

I can see my Vcore drop at idle settings etc but Vcache/ring stays fixed at whatever voltage I set manually.

I'm running my 4790K @ 4.8GHz with VID set to 1.31v [Vcore is around 1.33 - 1.34 under load]. Note that I'm also running the cache at 4.6GHz and have set a voltage of 1.28 for the cache volts for it to be stable.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Using HWINFO64.
> 
> I can see my Vcore drop at idle settings etc but Vcache/ring stays fixed at whatever voltage I set manually.
> 
> I'm running my 4790K @ 4.8GHz with VID set to 1.31v [Vcore is around 1.33 - 1.34 under load]. Note that I'm also running the cache at 4.6GHz and have set a voltage of 1.28 for the cache volts for it to be stable.


Oh cool! So yeah. I don't see the cache voltage listed on my HWinfo. But I'm not sure I've ever noticed cache/ring voltage droppoing even when using the "normal" adaptive or auto vcore modes when @ stock. My understanding is that the cache needs to stay loaded to avoid latency as it is holding onto information for the cores to use when they come out of halt state. I'm no expert though, don't get me wrong.


----------



## Costas

Yeh - OK..

I hadn't bothered running C-States permanently as my idle temps are fairly low anyway [watercooled + delidded] and the least of my worry is power consumption at idle...


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Yeh - OK..
> 
> I hadn't bothered running C-States permanently as my idle temps are fairly low anyway [watercooled + delidded] and the least of my worry is power consumption at idle...


That is ultimately the logical conclusion.









I'm not worried about it, I just find it curious is all. It's certainly useful from the perspective of a laptop. I guess you wouldn't overclock a laptop but you might underclock one. It's anti-overclocking. We could have endurance type computer competitions where you build a computer the size of a mouse and then run it on battery and see who's goes the longest.


----------



## opt33

What keeps me away from using C states is there is zero benefit on a desktop, and you lose 25% to 35% in the most important SSD performance ie small random reads and write speeds because of the induced latency from C states. Nothing like overclocking your computer to make it run slower. You can disable some C states and improve the latency hit....but I just stick with manual vcore and C states off. There are older threads on many forums with same issue, I have seen this exact same drive performance hit on every setup I have owned..

Here is manual vcore with C states disabled, note the normal circled random 4k read and write speed on my sandisk extreme pro.


Here is the repeatable 25% lower random 4k read, and 35% lower random 4k write speeds if I enabled C states, either with manual or with offset voltage.


----------



## electro2u

But does iRST fix this? That would be useful if it did but iRST single ssd performance is worse than Windows ahci driver.


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> C-states controlled by iRST? Rapid Storage Technology affects i/o parameters and can monitor c-states but I'm not aware of any actual connection to c-states. I also don't use iRST because imo it's useless junk.
> Hadn't noticed that. Interesting. What program are you monitoring cache voltage with?


Its not junk, its a new feature introduced with Z87, z97, x99









You can control its c-states once you enable dynamic storage accelerator -TinyLake (in bios and in driver cpl), also it makes higher SSD speeds.. C7 will cripple raw speeds. C3 also a bit..



Power saver C7
Balanced C3
High perf. C0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> While enabling C states seems to drop Vcore etc, it does not seem to do anything for the Vring/cache voltage [stays high all the time in manual mode].


For that you need to use min cache ratio and max cache ratio..

e.g. min 35x, max 42x @ adaptive, mostly Asus mobos.. Now it will drop to lower multi & voltage if @ idle and with C1E or @ balanced power plan mode.


----------



## electro2u

Like I said, iRST performance with dynamic storage accelerator enabled is worse than Windows ahci driver.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Like I said, iRST performance with dynamic storage accelerator enabled is worse than Windows ahci driver.


+1

I did some benchmarking a while back with my old SSD and Mobo (Z68 at the time). Differences are generally negligible between iRST and the MS driver. I just stick with MS now.


----------



## Wezzor

What is the best way to check your cache ratio stability guys?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> What is the best way to check your cache ratio stability guys?


Aida64 has a cache only test. Just be sure to check that box only and not any of the others, to make it apply 100% of available resources to stressing the cache only.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Aida64 has a cache only test. Just be sure to check that box only and not any of the others, to make it apply 100% of available resources to stressing the cache only.


Thank you!


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> For that you need to use min cache ratio and max cache ratio..
> 
> e.g. min 35x, max 42x @ adaptive, mostly Asus mobos.. Now it will drop to lower multi & voltage if @ idle and with C1E or @ balanced power plan mode.


Crux of the matter is that I do not want to use adaptive voltage control - which means that cache voltage is effectively 'locked' if utilising manual voltage control, unlike Vcore which still alters the voltage when C states are enabled even though manual voltage is selected in bios.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> What is the best way to check your cache ratio stability guys?


Really not much different to normal stability testing of your base clock frequ. Start off at a low cache ratio/frequ then ramp up and test - keep going up until it crashes then play around with the cache voltage [Vring or Vcache on some mobos], test again etc etc.

Keep an eye on temps as raising the cache volts also adds a tad more heat dissipation as far as the cpu is concerned.

Small FFT test in Prime 95 is probably a good test for the cache as it specifically targets L2 cpu cache.


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Crux of the matter is that I do not want to use adaptive voltage control - which means that cache voltage is effectively 'locked' if utilising manual voltage control, unlike Vcore which still alters the voltage when C states are enabled even though manual voltage is selected in bios.
> Really not much different to normal stability testing of your base clock frequ. Start off at a low cache ratio/frequ then ramp up and test - keep going up until it crashes then play around with the cache voltage [Vring or Vcache on some mobos], test again etc etc.
> 
> Keep an eye on temps as raising the cache volts also adds a tad more heat dissipation as far as the cpu is concerned.
> 
> Small FFT test in Prime 95 is probably a good test for the cache as it specifically targets L2 cpu cache.


Cache @ adaptive (with your stable voltage) won't overvolt like cpuVID does by extreme AVX2 brute tests..

I run mine min 35x, max 42x @ 1.145v adaptive and its fine.. Mobo still has a slight overvoltage but nothing serious (~0.04v), it was always like so even @ stock fixed 39x and auto voltage.


----------



## Costas

Ok might give that a whirl. I hadn't tried running with Vcore on manual but the cache voltage set to adaptive.


----------



## salmanshah

Well, I never really bothered posting here.
But today suddenly came through this forum, so I thought posting it.

Bought is July 2014. So I am joining very late to the club.





normal usage max temp:


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Crux of the matter is that I do not want to use adaptive voltage control - which means that cache voltage is effectively 'locked' if utilising manual voltage control, unlike Vcore which still alters the voltage when C states are enabled even though manual voltage is selected in bios.
> Really not much different to normal stability testing of your base clock frequ. Start off at a low cache ratio/frequ then ramp up and test - keep going up until it crashes then play around with the cache voltage [Vring or Vcache on some mobos], test again etc etc.
> 
> Keep an eye on temps as raising the cache volts also adds a tad more heat dissipation as far as the cpu is concerned.
> 
> Small FFT test in Prime 95 is probably a good test for the cache as it specifically targets L2 cpu cache.


Thank you! I do really appreciate your help!








Anyway, is there any specific cache ratio I wanna aim for when I have the multiplier set to x45? Do I wanna aim to get as close to x45 or do I wanna keep the cache ratio like 300-400MHz below?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Thank you! I do really appreciate your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, is there any specific cache ratio I wanna aim for when I have the multiplier set to x45? Do I wanna aim to get as close to x45 or do I wanna keep the cache ratio like 300-400MHz below?


It doesn't matter whatsoever. Higher is better, but only by a small margin; there is no "cutoff" necessary. 300-400 mhz below is what many people find is stable, that's all.


----------



## Gregory14

the default for the cores to cache ratio is a difference of 2.


----------



## error-id10t

Anyone here with a ROG board (as you see way more information in BIOS).. can you tell me if you see the V1 and V5 values under HWInfo latest beta and what they may correspond to in your bios? My board doesn't have too many options but the ones I've changed don't reflect these. They appear to go up when you raise voltage so somehow linked but they're not duplicates.


----------



## Gregory14

still have my ROG Hero 6, but wont be building a system with it till a while, sorry cant help ya.


----------



## mattin

I'm thinking of getting the i5 4690K this weekend, is there any consensus on a decent MB for some non-extreme overclocking and gaming? Or more importantly, is there much of a difference in different MBs if I'm hoping for a 4.5 GHz clock for instance?

My original plan was to get the CPU, MSI Z97 Gaming 5 and Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133/CL9 2x4GB. Would I likely be able to run the CPU at 4GHz+ and the memory at the rated speed with this setup? I have a Corsair H80i for cooling.

I'm quite new to oc'ing so I haven't really undestood the relation between the cpu speed and the memory, will I have to adjust the CPU speed in order to run the memory at the rated speed?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattin*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the i5 4690K this weekend, is there any consensus on a decent MB for some non-extreme overclocking and gaming? Or more importantly, is there much of a difference in different MBs if I'm hoping for a 4.5 GHz clock for instance?
> 
> My original plan was to get the CPU, MSI Z97 Gaming 5 and Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133/CL9 2x4GB. Would I likely be able to run the CPU at 4GHz+ and the memory at the rated speed with this setup? I have a Corsair H80i for cooling.
> 
> I'm quite new to oc'ing so I haven't really undestood the relation between the cpu speed and the memory, will I have to adjust the CPU speed in order to run the memory at the rated speed?


The gaming 5 will be able to do that OC just as well as any other board for the most part. It will be able to max out your prom and you *Should* be able to do 4.5 but it will depend on the quality of proc you get. As for the memory you don't have to oc the processor to run high speed ram. There will be a Bios option for XMP profile which will set the RAM up for 2133mhz. You can set up the RAM for tighter timings or try a higher frequency if you want but XMP will configure the RAM as the manufacturer intended.


----------



## mattin

Excellent, thank you







I will hopefully join the club very soon then!


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salmanshah*
> 
> Well, I never really bothered posting here.
> But today suddenly came through this forum, so I thought posting it.
> 
> Bought is July 2014. So I am joining very late to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> normal usage max temp:


Nice voltage for 4.75, but it's running fairly hot. You definitely want to look into that. I run 4.7 at 1.21, and bf4 ultra mp (cpu 70% usage) doesn't touch 60c. Check your airflow and you got TIM, re-seat that cooler ... well. I'm not familiar with that cooler but even still..


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Ok might give that a whirl. I hadn't tried running with Vcore on manual but the cache voltage set to adaptive.


That's how I do it, I've have mine up to 4.9 on air, could push for 5, but why? Exponential voltage increases are not ur friend. I stick with static vcore 1.21 @ 4.7, I never see 60c and I'm hitting triple digits fps in bf4 ultra mp

TBH adaptive confuses me and pushes my cores to 1.268v (last chip [rma'd] took it to 1.2999..) so I turn it off on the vcore, but cache confuses me too but doesn't piss me off so I just leave it alone. Stupid thousand option uefi bios might as well be written in chinese, they renamed damn near everything...


----------



## Gowan08

Hi Guys,

I recently got a 4790k processor. I wanted to know if my temps are normal? under prime95 I get up to 90*C...on an H100i Cooler. Any ideas if this is normal. the processor is stock.

Thanks,

Gowan


----------



## aerotracks

Check your mount, it should be able to deal with stock settings. I used to own a H100, it was not sufficient when overclocking an undelidded chip.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gowan08*
> 
> I recently got a 4790k processor. I wanted to know if my temps are normal? under prime95 I get up to 90*C...on an H100i Cooler. Any ideas if this is normal. the processor is stock.


Don't run prime 95 on Haswell unless you know what you are doing. Install xtu and try its stress test.

But no, 90c on stock clock with a high end cooler is not right. You probably need to remount.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattin*
> 
> Excellent, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will hopefully join the club very soon then!


The msi krait was part of a decent combo deal at newegg.


----------



## electro2u

500$ for 5.0 chip 
No thanks


----------



## Gowan08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Don't run prime 95 on Haswell unless you know what you are doing. Install xtu and try its stress test.
> 
> But no, 90c on stock clock with a high end cooler is not right. You probably need to remount.
> The msi krait was part of a decent combo deal at newegg.


So just curious how should I be benchmarking the chip at stock? I've gone through an h80i and two reseats. Now have an h100i and still seeing poor thermals. What temps should I be seeing at stock and with what tool? Sorry the last OC I did was the q6600. That system finally kicked the bucket and now I'm just trying to get back in the game. I really appreciate any help!


----------



## aerotracks

There's a couple different versions out there, you didn't specify which one you're running. 27.9 is fine, 28.5 generates a lot of excess heat.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gowan08*
> 
> So just curious how should I be benchmarking the chip at stock? I've gone through an h80i and two reseats. Now have an h100i and still seeing poor thermals. What temps should I be seeing at stock and with what tool? Sorry the last OC I did was the q6600. That system finally kicked the bucket and now I'm just trying to get back in the game. I really appreciate any help!


It is likely the backplate is loose. I had to use rubber washers to hold it in place. Google it.

My h80i in quiet mode with 20c ambients gets to 52c in one loop of x264 on my stock 4690k. As you can see, there are too many qualifiers to say what your temps "should" be.


----------



## Karan98

Can you run Prime95 27.9 Small FFT on Devils Canyon?


----------



## Gowan08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> It is likely the backplate is loose. I had to use rubber washers to hold it in place. Google it.
> 
> My h80i in quiet mode with 20c ambients gets to 52c in one loop of x264 on my stock 4690k. As you can see, there are too many qualifiers to say what your temps "should" be.


Hi jdorje I did have the loose backplate and resolved it with rubber washers until the backplate screw holes were flush to the board. That was a pain but I did successfully get that together and am fairly confident that the h100i is mounted correctly with stock thermal paste.

I see that there are a ton of qualifiers as to good temps. If I use your experience as an example when I get home I'll run a loop of x264. Ambient temps from core temp show 29-31c. So if I see a way dramatically high temps in that test I will at least have some sort of baseline.

Also I will try to see if my cou is version 2.85? Thanks for the mention on this.


----------



## Gowan08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Can you run Prime95 27.9 Small FFT on Devils Canyon?


The only test I have done is large FFT which I think is why I am seeing such high temps. Should I avoid that particular test all together and stick with the small instead?


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gowan08*
> 
> The only test I have done is large FFT which I think is why I am seeing such high temps. Should I avoid that particular test all together and stick with the small instead?


Run Prime95 27.9 with Custom settings of Min and Max at 1344.


----------



## Gowan08

Ok
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Run Prime95 27.9 with Custom settings of Min and Max at 1344.


ok I'll try that as soon as I am home from work and give it a go. This is what I get for being behind the times and using the old q6600 methodology and trying to apply it to Devils Canyon. Shame on me.XD


----------



## Gowan08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gowan08*
> 
> Ok
> ok I'll try that as soon as I am home from work and give it a go. This is what I get for being behind the times and using the old q6600 methodology and trying to apply it to Devils Canyon. Shame on me.XD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Run Prime95 27.9 with Custom settings of Min and Max at 1344.


At that verison of Prime95 and with the custom settings you recommended my CPU is staying just under 61C. Is that about what should be expected or still not what I am looking for?

Thanks,

Gowan


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gowan08*
> 
> The only test I have done is large FFT which I think is why I am seeing such high temps. Should I avoid that particular test all together and stick with the small instead?


No, small FFT are hotter than large. If you're overheating with large at stock, something is not right.


----------



## Holt

Hi guys I have a i7 4790k and asus z97 pro wifi motherboard. I went in to bios shut off the power setting I think u had listed. I got mine running at 1.271 v at 4.6ghz but left cpu volts on auto. I been running aida64 for 40 mins now and temp never exceeds 70c thats on one core others around 55 to 61 . Does this sound good?


----------



## Holt

I changed cpu v core to manuel and stress testings at 1.25v see what happens


----------



## Darkhaze

I agree, 1.27 isn't great for 4.6, you should manually control your voltages (just the ones you know what they do lol)


----------



## Dash8Q4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holt*
> 
> Hi guys I have a i7 4790k and asus z97 pro wifi motherboard. I went in to bios shut off the power setting I think u had listed. I got mine running at 1.271 v at 4.6ghz but left cpu volts on auto. I been running aida64 for 40 mins now and temp never exceeds 70c thats on one core others around 55 to 61 . Does this sound good?


dont run auto voltage for cpu as the motherboard will overcompensate. Try setting it manual at the same 1.271v and run OCCT for 10 mins, then use XTU and or realbench.If it doesnt crash then up the multiplier. See if you can get 4.8 @ 1.30v


----------



## LostParticle

Hi again

Yesterday I got my new mobo, the ASRock Z97 OC Formula. I got it after RMA-ing my previous ASRock Z97 Extreme6. Anyone with an experience on these OC Formula boards is kindly asked to read this and offer an opinion.

Thank you.


----------



## Holt

I can not adjust cpu v core or adjust multiplier in bios only way I found out I could was with asus ai suite. But every time I restart gos back to default. Only things I found in bios was the power options listed above to shut off. Again motherboard asus z97 pro wifi any help?


----------



## Twirlz

Whats a normal voltage for the 4790K stock? Mine is currently running at 1.215v though the motherboard defaulted it to 1.3v. Can I go any lower for stock clocks?


----------



## Holt

I believe its 1.10


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holt*
> 
> I can not adjust cpu v core or adjust multiplier in bios only way I found out I could was with asus ai suite. But every time I restart gos back to default. Only things I found in bios was the power options listed above to shut off. Again motherboard asus z97 pro wifi any help?


Check if you've got the desired values within windows. The UEFI always showed me stock stats even though the clock was actually way higher. (On a ASUS Z97 Pro Gamer)


----------



## Goettens

My 4790 (non K) gets to 80ºC on Prime Small FFT, cooled by a Hyper 212 Evo. As I got this CPU just a few weeks ago, I don't know if I should be worried or not, because my i5 650 maxed at 55ºC on Prime. When gaming it didn't went past 55ºC yet, it's not on full load anyway.

Also, I wanted to undervolt it, around which voltage it stays stable?


----------



## rt123

That's about the performance you can expect from 212 EVO.
You can try undervolting, that might help you a little.


----------



## Goettens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> That's about the performance you can expect from 212 EVO.
> You can try undervolting, that might help you a little.


So the Haswell CPUs are really hot then, I thought there was something wrong.









On the undervolt, which offset people usually can use? I just want an idea to know around which voltage I should be looking for and not miss it entirely.

TjMax is 100ºC, that means it's the max safe operating temperature right?


----------



## rt123

They only run that Hot when tested with synthetics such as Prime 95.

Plus your Motherboard might be Overvolting your CPU if the Vcore was set at Auto.
Whenever testing heavy stress tests such as Linpack, Prime95,etc you should always use Manual Vcore.

Since the 4790 boosts till 4.0Ghz, you could probably try going as low as 1.0V. How much lower your particular chip can go depends on the quality of the silicon which varies from one chip to the other.


----------



## jdorje

My 4690k stock vid claimed to be 1.11. I was able to get to 42x on that 1.11v. I didn't try any lower voltage but I expect 39x (still an overclock) could be done around 1.0v.


----------



## aerotracks

Wow that's high, my 4690k is 1.008V stock.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twirlz*
> 
> Whats a normal voltage for the 4790K stock? Mine is currently running at 1.215v though the motherboard defaulted it to 1.3v. Can I go any lower for stock clocks?


I want to say mine was around 1.22 or 1.24 running x264 at stock, although that was with all 4 cores at 44. The stock voltage is going to be high, I could run 4.7 at almost the same voltage.


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goettens*
> 
> So the Haswell CPUs are really hot then....


That's one way to put it. There are more transistors in a smaller die, so even if they produce the same amount of heat energy as older generations, it's more difficult to pull that heat out of the package. The transistors are also different, physically, than previous generations, which contributes to different performance parameters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goettens*
> 
> On the undervolt, which offset people usually can use? I just want an idea to know around which voltage I should be looking for and not miss it entirely.


Unfortunately each chip is different. If you're searching for a particular target, you have to run the experiments. If anyone posts a voltage for you to try, it may have zero applicability to your chip.

You can try this, though: set up for experiment (that is, protect your OS installation, be ready for BSOD's, etc, just like overclocking).

Then, use the binary search algorithm on voltage targets. Let's say you're fine at 1.2v, try 1.0v. It likely fails, so try the middle...1.1v. Let's say that passes, now split that, 1.05v.

This limits the number of tries over the older, simpler "incremental" approach.

You can also combine that with short/long evaluations. That is, you can test with boot up and 60 second stress tests as you try lower voltages. It the machine fails at, say, 1.035v, but passes 60 seconds at 1.04v, you know only where it fails, but now you have the "Beginning" of a target undervolt. You probably need a 5 to 6% margin above that ( 1.04v X 1.06 = 1.1024 ). If 1.04v were the "pass/fail" margin on quick tests, I'd know the range of stable operation is closer to 1.1 than 1.04v, but I'd then switch to long term tests with the same binary search method. I try a long run at 1.103 or thereabouts first. If that failed, I'd choose an upper target of 1.15, try again, and split between 1.103 and 1.15 as I proceed with the binary search.

If 1.103 passed long term, I'd split between 1.04v and 1.103 and try long term tests again, until I zero in. You can more efficiently find the target within a few thousandths using the binary search than incremental hunting - it reduces the number of steps required to reach the target.

It's simple, standard computer science.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goettens*
> 
> TjMax is 100ºC, that means it's the max safe operating temperature right?


Not really. The whole story is a little mirky.

Internally, the CPU shuts off your computer at 125C (or nearby).

100C is survivable for short periods, but at that temp your CPU is in danger. The longer 100C is sustained, the more trouble you're in.

If you brush up against 100C now and then, it won't kill the chip, but each occasion at 100C accumulates the effects of electromigration or outright physical damage.

The point is that safe is a relative term. It's relative to what voltage you're pushing at the time (the higher the voltage the more damage 100C can cause), how long that temp is sustained, and how long you intend to own the CPU in operating condition.

There is no calendar to help, in part because 22nm chips have no examples that are 5+ years old, and older generations have completely different parameters relative to what long term effects the combination of voltage and temperature have.

If we expect the chip to last, say, 10 years at stock voltages, with temps under 80C, we can't say with certainty that it would last 5 years at 90C with 15% overclock and 15% overvoltage. Such estimates don't really exist. Previous 32 and 45 nm chips that lasted 5 to 7 years with high overclocks and high temperatures do not offer directly applicable knowledge on these parts. Even the transistors are physically different compared to our previous anecdotal information (which could either cause them to survive longer, or be more susceptible to damage - we're not really sure).

There are scientific papers on the subject, and I'm arranging a membership so I can get a few (it's $35 a paper just to read them) - but they'll likely offer theoretical data on what we might expect.

100C isn't "safe" for even an hour if you plan on keeping the CPU in operation more than a few years.

100C IS "safe" for a few seconds now and then.

If we define "safe" as not having destroyed the chip in one instant.


----------



## Dash8Q4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Wow that's high, my 4690k is 1.008V stock.


That CPU in the picture is one BEAST!
What voltage settings are you running? Manual or offset? Cstates enabled? Cache ratio and voltage?

Congrats!


----------



## Darkhaze

I had one that defaulted to 1.3v, called intel, they replaced overnight. This chip defaults at 1.268, but I run it static manual vcore 1.17 (for 4.4). The worst acceptable chips are supposed to default at 1.26.

Keep in mind, you have to use a credit card to pay them 327USD and 25USD for overnight shipping both ways, they refund the 327 when they get the chip back. I actually made some money on mine thanks to the exchange rate difference and cuz they kept screwing up the shipping labels and I got my 25 back too for the trouble. Then I remember evil credit cards charge forex (foreign exchange fees) avg 2.5% on charge AND refund (I live in canada). So that cut my profits in half.

But at least I got a better chip which is the important part. i've had it stable at 4.9 didn't bother to push for 5. 1.24v @ 4.7 is where I'm comfortable for games. Triple fps digits bf4 ultra mp with 4.7 unparked. Works for me.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lokito50*
> 
> That CPU in the picture is one BEAST!
> What voltage settings are you running? Manual or offset? Cstates enabled? Cache ratio and voltage?
> 
> Congrats!


Override Voltage mode, C-States enabled, LLC disabled (Level 5 on ASRock)

I didn't post a screen of it, I don't think. Nobody seems interested in i5 chips these days, that's coming from a guy who has tried selling it for some time.. guess I'll keep it as backup or something.

I did a 4.9 run couple days back, temps on these 4690k are a breeze compared to i7... this guy is not even delidded. HT is such a temperature driver.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=4900_1328_1344_2scoq9.png


----------



## Goettens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> That's one way to put it. There are more transistors in a smaller die, so even if they produce the same amount of heat energy as older generations, it's more difficult to pull that heat out of the package. The transistors are also different, physically, than previous generations, which contributes to different performance parameters.
> Unfortunately each chip is different. If you're searching for a particular target, you have to run the experiments. If anyone posts a voltage for you to try, it may have zero applicability to your chip.
> 
> You can try this, though: set up for experiment (that is, protect your OS installation, be ready for BSOD's, etc, just like overclocking).
> 
> Then, use the binary search algorithm on voltage targets. Let's say you're fine at 1.2v, try 1.0v. It likely fails, so try the middle...1.1v. Let's say that passes, now split that, 1.05v.
> 
> This limits the number of tries over the older, simpler "incremental" approach.
> 
> You can also combine that with short/long evaluations. That is, you can test with boot up and 60 second stress tests as you try lower voltages. It the machine fails at, say, 1.035v, but passes 60 seconds at 1.04v, you know only where it fails, but now you have the "Beginning" of a target undervolt. You probably need a 5 to 6% margin above that ( 1.04v X 1.06 = 1.1024 ). If 1.04v were the "pass/fail" margin on quick tests, I'd know the range of stable operation is closer to 1.1 than 1.04v, but I'd then switch to long term tests with the same binary search method. I try a long run at 1.103 or thereabouts first. If that failed, I'd choose an upper target of 1.15, try again, and split between 1.103 and 1.15 as I proceed with the binary search.
> 
> If 1.103 passed long term, I'd split between 1.04v and 1.103 and try long term tests again, until I zero in. You can more efficiently find the target within a few thousandths using the binary search than incremental hunting - it reduces the number of steps required to reach the target.
> 
> It's simple, standard computer science.
> Not really. The whole story is a little mirky.
> 
> Internally, the CPU shuts off your computer at 125C (or nearby).
> 
> 100C is survivable for short periods, but at that temp your CPU is in danger. The longer 100C is sustained, the more trouble you're in.
> 
> If you brush up against 100C now and then, it won't kill the chip, but each occasion at 100C accumulates the effects of electromigration or outright physical damage.
> 
> The point is that safe is a relative term. It's relative to what voltage you're pushing at the time (the higher the voltage the more damage 100C can cause), how long that temp is sustained, and how long you intend to own the CPU in operating condition.
> 
> There is no calendar to help, in part because 22nm chips have no examples that are 5+ years old, and older generations have completely different parameters relative to what long term effects the combination of voltage and temperature have.
> 
> If we expect the chip to last, say, 10 years at stock voltages, with temps under 80C, we can't say with certainty that it would last 5 years at 90C with 15% overclock and 15% overvoltage. Such estimates don't really exist. Previous 32 and 45 nm chips that lasted 5 to 7 years with high overclocks and high temperatures do not offer directly applicable knowledge on these parts. Even the transistors are physically different compared to our previous anecdotal information (which could either cause them to survive longer, or be more susceptible to damage - we're not really sure).
> 
> There are scientific papers on the subject, and I'm arranging a membership so I can get a few (it's $35 a paper just to read them) - but they'll likely offer theoretical data on what we might expect.
> 
> 100C isn't "safe" for even an hour if you plan on keeping the CPU in operation more than a few years.
> 
> 100C IS "safe" for a few seconds now and then.
> 
> If we define "safe" as not having destroyed the chip in one instant.


Now that is a neat explanation, thank you very much.

About the undervolt, I know that every chip is different, just wanted an approximate value to start with, and your explanation will definitely help me in the process.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> INobody seems interested in i5 chips these days, that's coming from a guy who has tried selling it for some time.. guess I'll keep it as backup or something.


That's because its harder to find a good clocking i5 then good clocking i7. Atleast that's what I assume.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> That's because its harder to find a good clocking i5 then good clocking i7. Atleast that's what I assume.


i5s don't usually benefit from core unparking. Amd, i3s(i think) and i7s do (plus earlier intels i think, can't remember). free +20 fps avg with maxed graphics? YOINK. glad i bought the i7, lucky too cuz i totally forgot about core unparking when in black friday deal hunter mode.

unparking would probably still kick mantle's ass. Glad i have both


----------



## Rahldrac

Would you care to explain this unparking? I have read a lot of CPU overclocking, but this is new too me?
And if anybody feels like it, on an I7, Hyperthreading on or off for gaming ?


----------



## Goettens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> i5s don't usually benefit from core unparking. Amd, i3s(i think) and i7s do (plus earlier intels i think, can't remember). free +20 fps avg with maxed graphics? YOINK. glad i bought the i7, lucky too cuz i totally forgot about core unparking when in black friday deal hunter mode.
> 
> unparking would probably still kick mantle's ass. Glad i have both


Didn't know about that core unparking, gonna check it out. Also, do you people keep HT disabled? I looked for some comparisons, and I've seen no significant difference for gaming.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> Would you care to explain this unparking? I have read a lot of CPU overclocking, but this is new too me?
> And if anybody feels like it, on an I7, Hyperthreading on or off for gaming ?


The idea is that Windows parks, or deactivates, cores that are not being heavily used, and that this causes latency and slowdowns. There are some anecdotal claims that it can dramatically improve performance in some situations, but to my knowledge it has not been rigorously tested and shown to improve performance. There is a utility you run to activate it, so no harm in trying it really.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goettens*
> 
> Didn't know about that core unparking, gonna check it out. Also, do you people keep HT disabled? I looked for some comparisons, and I've seen no significant difference for gaming.


No real reason to disable HT at this point. Maybe if you could get a significantly higher core ove4rclock with it off, but otherwise I think the loss of HT (in apps that use it) would outweigh any gains from small overclocks or volts/temps.


----------



## Darkhaze

I leave HT on, fps is higher that way so y turn it off.

Search for CPU core unparking, first article:

http://www.coderbag.com/programming-c/disable-cpu-core-parking-utility

download link is small in the bottom left corner. I know nothing about the new v2 beta, i've been using the same old download for years through different computers.

I should look into v2, but considering the program design, to search for and change a couple registry values, the only thing i can see v2 doing is maybe doing it a bit faster.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goettens*
> 
> Also, do you people keep HT disabled?


Tried this for World of Warcraft, since it's horrible when it comes to multithreading. Exact same FPS and CPU usage (~30%) without HT.


----------



## JVene

There should be no mystery about HT disabled or enabled, but in case there is:

I'm a developer, having worked on 3D rendering engines, physics engines and lots of performance oriented code on multiple platforms. I know this stuff well.

Most applications have no recognition of HT, on or off. If an application schedules a thread, the OS is in charge of placing that thread into a resource, HT or not.

However, if an application does inquire about a CPU's capabilities, it might discover HT is enabled and choose intelligently how to either use or avoid using enough threads to place work in a core with two lines of instruction decode, effectively sidestepping HT with respect to it's own use.

If an application uses two threads on a i3 (which supports 4 with HT enabled), then the application is functioning as if HT is disabled. You can extrapolate that to any core/thread count.

However, the OS may have it's own plans. Anything that requires a process to be serviced will be scheduled by the OS in an available thread, and if your game is using all available cores without overflow, then the OS will be using a portion of those cores alongside your game.

Take a single core for study. Give it one and only one thread, and 100% of the execution power of that core will be devoted to that thread's execution. Even if HT were enabled, if the alternate decode unit isn't given any work to do, HT isn't really doing anything, and there's no residual overhead associated with it just being on.

On the other hand, if that one core is given two threads of action, then for that duration of time each of the two threads will get about 65% of the core's single thread execution power. You could say that slows down one thread, but overall the two threads combined are completing their work about 30% sooner than they would if executed in a non HT core.

Let's turn that inside out.

Let's say you disable HT. Your game is running, consuming 100% of one core's power, with maybe 20% devoted to audio and I/O on a second core. If your CPU is a quad core without HT, you're firing all you can at the game. If the OS decides it needs to do some work in the background, it has two cores completely to itself.

Now, let's say, instead, you have a game that consumes 100% of 3 cores, and tad left over for the 4th. You're still firing 100% of all you can for the game. The OS decides it's going to do something in the background for a moment, but that task is threaded and takes up 3 cores at 100% for a moment.

Now, there's not enough room for everything to fit. The game is using 3 cores, the OS is using 3 cores, but you only have 4. The OS will "blend" that usage, through pre-emptive task scheduling, slowing down your game for a moment. Since your game is competing, the OS background task will take a little longer, and the disruption will impose on your game's performance for a little while longer, than if you had, say, 6 cores.

Now, that same scenario with HT enabled.

You're using 3 cores, the OS wants 3 cores for a moment here, and while you have 4 cores, you also have 8 threads. The OS schedules, quite likely, as though you have an 8 core CPU, and the benefit is that overall there's 30% more execution power available with which to serve this momentary demand. The interruption to your game is reduced, the game's imposition on the background task is reduced, and "availability" - that measure of the machine's willingness to take on a new task - is higher overall.

Would you recognize these scenarios? Probably not unless you know it's happening.

Which is to say if you test games with HT on or off, unless the game is designed to spin off 8 active threads, or otherwise utilitize the HT feature, you wouldn't measure any difference because generally there won't be one.

Conversely, you might realize your game is slowed down if the machine is busy with some background task, yet if you disable HT that would make the situation worse because you've basically disabled 30% of your overall compute power in threaded scenarios.

The whole point of HT is this:

We know from study that most of the time 30 to 50% of the execution units in the CPU aren't doing anything. The instruction stream is executed some 8 instructions at a time, on average in these recent CPU's, give or take an instruction - but there are many times that can't be more than 3 or 4 due to the nature of the instructions themselves. HT allows the OS to put those idle execution units to better use, increasing utilization, overall, by 30%. In theory that means that on those occasions that 8 or more instructions could be executed at one time, the consumption of execution units by alternate threads limits that to 7 or 6 sometimes, but only when there are tasks presented for execution beyond core count.

HT is dynamic in this way...automatically disabled, you could say, if you're not stuffing threads into the CPU.

Another way to see this is comparing a 4 core i7 with HT to an 8 core AMD.

If both CPU's were executing only 3 or 4 threads, the i7's higher IPC would outpace the AMD by at least 25%.

However, if you run 8 threads, and evaluating both CPU's as though the i7 WERE an 8 core machine, the i7 would be around 6% to 8% slower.

In other words, while the single thread power of the i7 is 25% more than the AMD, the i7 is almost as good as an 8 core machine as the AMD, by around 6% to 8%.

All that, of course, subordinate to clock speeds and instruction blend...the i7 has some tricks up it's FPU sleeve that might just pounce all over the AMD, and conversely the AMD has a few tricks that shine well in heavily threaded work.


----------



## Dash8Q4

anybody running their i7 chips at 4.9 or 5.0 since day one?


----------



## Rahldrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lokito50*
> 
> anybody running their i7 chips at 4.9 or 5.0 since day one?


Buy intels "overclocking" Warrenty and just go crazy ?


----------



## Goettens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> Buy intels "overclocking" Warrenty and just go crazy ?


I wish this was available here, I would get a i7 K, a nice watercooler, and go nuts on that little thing.

Speaking of i7 K, I wanted it when I upgraded last month but couldn't find one at a good price, so instead got a good priced non K. Maybe this year I get a Broadwell i7 K, but will probably be too expensive.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guys is there any one here using the 4790k or 4770k with high end sli setup (770s-780s-tis-970s ) and playing bf4 ?

i need to ask about the battleneck in bf4 and 1080p

now my 4790k @4500mhz with 16gb ram and single gtx 970 G1 i will add another one for sli but now i check my cpu usage

in 64player heavy map like siege of shanghi i see 50% to 70% cpu usage so with another the cpu will hard battleneck

i have around 500$ to burn now in my pc gtx 970 G1 for sli or stay with single 970 and get 5820K + DDR4 + x99 what is the best way to burn this $ ?


----------



## Holt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lokito50*
> 
> anybody running their i7 chips at 4.9 or 5.0 since day one?


Thanks this guy for helping me oc I was able to get my i7 4790k to 4.7 ghzs at 1.3v. And never gos over 70c stress testing. Thanks alot lokito50


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys is there any one here using the 4790k or 4770k with high end sli setup (770s-780s-tis-970s ) and playing bf4 ?
> 
> i need to ask about the battleneck in bf4 and 1080p
> 
> now my 4790k @4500mhz with 16gb ram and single gtx 970 G1 i will add another one for sli but now i check my cpu usage
> 
> in 64player heavy map like siege of shanghi i see 50% to 70% cpu usage so with another the cpu will hard battleneck
> 
> i have around 500$ to burn now in my pc gtx 970 G1 for sli or stay with single 970 and get 5820K + DDR4 + x99 what is the best way to burn this $ ?


What's your resolution and refresh that a 970 isn't maxing out bf4?

I seriously doubt an overclocked 4790k could be a bottleneck.

X99 is not worth it.


----------



## Dash8Q4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holt*
> 
> Thanks this guy for helping me oc I was able to get my i7 4790k to 4.7 ghzs at 1.3v. And never gos over 70c stress testing. Thanks alot lokito50


You bet. Enjoy the chip!


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys is there any one here using the 4790k or 4770k with high end sli setup (770s-780s-tis-970s ) and playing bf4 ?
> 
> i need to ask about the battleneck in bf4 and 1080p
> 
> now my 4790k @4500mhz with 16gb ram and single gtx 970 G1 i will add another one for sli but now i check my cpu usage
> 
> in 64player heavy map like siege of shanghi i see 50% to 70% cpu usage so with another the cpu will hard battleneck
> 
> i have around 500$ to burn now in my pc gtx 970 G1 for sli or stay with single 970 and get 5820K + DDR4 + x99 what is the best way to burn this $ ?


It's a tough call, really.

I don't know BF4's engine well enough to predict (I'm a developer, I know these things from the inside), but here's some thoughts:

PCIe 3.0 and 16x lanes are nice...so far the GPU's aren't taxing them or 8x, and most reviews agree with that.

Doubling the GPU compliment doesn't necessarily double the CPU demand, it depends on what you do with the new GPU power. If you leave settings unchanged and nearly double your framerate, then yes - that 70% would probably climb to 120% or 140%, which of course it won't do.

On the other hand, if you increase settings for better AA, higher resolutions, greater detail or things like that...the CPU usage may not climb much at all - especially if the framerates aren't increasing much due to the increase in detail.

There's a "special" problem, too, in judging what that 70% CPU usage means. When the OS considers the CPU an 8 thread engine, it doesn't accurately account for usage beyond 50%. 70% indicates that the BF4 engine is spinning off more than 4 threads (it would likely be about 60% or less if it was just running 4 threads). However, as threads extend beyond 4, the power of each core sharing a thread with a second HT thread drops. This means that the last 30%, from 70% to 100%, goes a little faster than 0% to 50%. They're not equal.

Therefore, I would need to better understand what your goals are here.

Is there something about game performance you prefer to tune? That is, framerate over detail & AA, or detail & AA over framerate? Is PCIe 3.0 with 16x/16x of greater interest to you, and do you think you'd prefer to move upward from the 970 instead of doubling down on it?

I mean, at $500 you're not moving into an entirely new machine, but positioning yourself one big step toward a larger goal.

Is that goal dual 970 on a future X99, or is it more reasonable to think X99 now, to move into something above the 970 later?

If you know something about the performance goal you need, that may lean toward the 970 SLI - if it does that for you. If you're most interested in raw framerate increases, you're point about maxing out the CPU is more likely, and the 970 SLI could be slightly disappointing.

Of course, at 70% usage, an X99 upgrade isn't going to change your game experience, but it would put you into a new platform, leaving you in a better position to utilize that platform with something above the 970.

Like I said, it's a tough call, and from what I see out in other discussions, 4790K can keep dual 970's moving well. It all depends on how you tune the game to use them as to what you get for it - detail or framerate.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> What's your resolution and refresh that a 970 isn't maxing out bf4?
> 
> I seriously doubt an overclocked 4790k could be a bottleneck.
> 
> X99 is not worth it.


Thank you for rp

im playing on 1080p and 60hz but i like >140fps all the time on some heavy map my fps hit 90

thats it i want high avg fps more than 120 all the time


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> It's a tough call, really.
> 
> I don't know BF4's engine well enough to predict (I'm a developer, I know these things from the inside), but here's some thoughts:
> 
> PCIe 3.0 and 16x lanes are nice...so far the GPU's aren't taxing them or 8x, and most reviews agree with that.
> 
> Doubling the GPU compliment doesn't necessarily double the CPU demand, it depends on what you do with the new GPU power. If you leave settings unchanged and nearly double your framerate, then yes - that 70% would probably climb to 120% or 140%, which of course it won't do.
> 
> On the other hand, if you increase settings for better AA, higher resolutions, greater detail or things like that...the CPU usage may not climb much at all - especially if the framerates aren't increasing much due to the increase in detail.
> 
> There's a "special" problem, too, in judging what that 70% CPU usage means. When the OS considers the CPU an 8 thread engine, it doesn't accurately account for usage beyond 50%. 70% indicates that the BF4 engine is spinning off more than 4 threads (it would likely be about 60% or less if it was just running 4 threads). However, as threads extend beyond 4, the power of each core sharing a thread with a second HT thread drops. This means that the last 30%, from 70% to 100%, goes a little faster than 0% to 50%. They're not equal.
> 
> Therefore, I would need to better understand what your goals are here.
> 
> Is there something about game performance you prefer to tune? That is, framerate over detail & AA, or detail & AA over framerate? Is PCIe 3.0 with 16x/16x of greater interest to you, and do you think you'd prefer to move upward from the 970 instead of doubling down on it?
> 
> I mean, at $500 you're not moving into an entirely new machine, but positioning yourself one big step toward a larger goal.
> 
> Is that goal dual 970 on a future X99, or is it more reasonable to think X99 now, to move into something above the 970 later?
> 
> If you know something about the performance goal you need, that may lean toward the 970 SLI - if it does that for you. If you're most interested in raw framerate increases, you're point about maxing out the CPU is more likely, and the 970 SLI could be slightly disappointing.
> 
> Of course, at 70% usage, an X99 upgrade isn't going to change your game experience, but it would put you into a new platform, leaving you in a better position to utilize that platform with something above the 970.
> 
> Like I said, it's a tough call, and from what I see out in other discussions, 4790K can keep dual 970's moving well. It all depends on how you tune the game to use them as to what you get for it - detail or framerate.


Thank for all of that info your the first one understand me

about the ht everyone say your cpu have 70% and 30% free power i know anything over 50% is mean 100% on my 4 real core

my goal for high fps with no dips under 100 on any map thats it i dont want play on high res of double the details

can you see this to be clear about bf4 cpu usage this from my pc






you will see high cpu usage ( for single card what will happen with dual card and same details ? )

this guy record a video for me gtx 780 sli with 3770k @4800mhz and same setting as me






you will see 100% battleneck the gpu is 50% each !!!!

im waiting for your opinion

last thing about my $ this the last upgrade for year or 2 or 3 i dont have another $ for future upgrade

so my 4790K + gtx 970 sli

or 5820k + single gtx 970 i cant detrmine what the best


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thank for all of that info your the first one understand me
> 
> about the ht everyone say your cpu have 70% and 30% free power i know anything over 50% is mean 100% on my 4 real core
> 
> my goal for high fps with no dips under 100 on any map thats it i dont want play on high res of double the details
> 
> can you see this to be clear about bf4 cpu usage this from my pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you will see high cpu usage ( for single card what will happen with dual card and same details ? )
> 
> this guy record a video for me gtx 780 sli with 3770k @4800mhz and same setting as me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you will see 100% battleneck the gpu is 50% each !!!!
> 
> im waiting for your opinion
> 
> last thing about my $ this the last upgrade for year or 2 or 3 i dont have another $ for future upgrade
> 
> so my 4790K + gtx 970 sli
> 
> or 5820k + single gtx 970 i cant detrmine what the best


Glad we're understanding each other!

Well, first - you're not going to get higher frame rates with the same GTX 970 on a 5820K, since you're running the GPU at 100% now. The upgrade wouldn't buy you anything recognizable until your next upgrade cycle, which is too far away to plan for it seems.

There's a chance, based on what I'm reading from various similar observations, that you might be able to tune your machine to take some advantage of the dual gtx 970 sli on your current 4790K - at least I'm reading some threads complaining about 50% or so utilization, with some responding who appear to have arrived at improvements....all anecdotal, and nothing I'd plan money on.

Let's get one other thing out of the way. The Corsair may have the power, but is it less than 2 years old? It's just something to consider, because two gtx 970's plus a system would pass the half way mark, which is fine....just double checking you're set for another 2-3 years on that unit.

Logically, I'd say (keeping in mind I'm a 50+ engineer with a mortgage and a lot of patience) keep the cash, invest it and let it grow while you wait for prices to drop.

Since I'm sure you're not interested in that sage wisdom







, it would seem logical to choose the SLI. If you can't do BOTH the SLI AND the 5820K, you're not going to get anything new out of the 5820K - a huge let down for the cash.

While it SEEMS you may have a CPU bottleneck, I think you'd get a 20% boost in framerate for the investment.

Is the CPU topped out at 4.5Ghz (many are)? Does it have 4.6 or 4.7 in it? If it's a thermal limit you'd be hard pressed to do much to better the D14, but perhaps a 3rd fan can drop 1 or 2C.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> now my 4790k @4500mhz with 16gb ram and single gtx 970 G1 i will add another one for sli but now i check my cpu usage
> 
> in 64player heavy map like siege of shanghi i see 50% to 70% cpu usage so with another the cpu will hard battleneck


That's not how it works. Doubling up your video cards will not peg your CPU at 100% in BF4. It's not a 1:1 relationship. BF4 is a GPU bound game, meaning you can add a second GPU and still not peg the CPU. The GPUs do most of the work, the CPU load will probably increase a little, but will not be double what it was with one card. You're fine getting a second 970; do it.


----------



## JohnITRW

going to join this club once i figure out my batch number and what the proof of ownership is, but for the meantime, here is my cpu z validation link of my 4790k oc'd to 5.3ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/c9sjvd


----------



## stubass

Same X437B298 batch...
http://valid.canardpc.com/tpnktf


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> Glad we're understanding each other!
> 
> Well, first - you're not going to get higher frame rates with the same GTX 970 on a 5820K, since you're running the GPU at 100% now. The upgrade wouldn't buy you anything recognizable until your next upgrade cycle, which is too far away to plan for it seems.
> 
> There's a chance, based on what I'm reading from various similar observations, that you might be able to tune your machine to take some advantage of the dual gtx 970 sli on your current 4790K - at least I'm reading some threads complaining about 50% or so utilization, with some responding who appear to have arrived at improvements....all anecdotal, and nothing I'd plan money on.
> 
> Let's get one other thing out of the way. The Corsair may have the power, but is it less than 2 years old? It's just something to consider, because two gtx 970's plus a system would pass the half way mark, which is fine....just double checking you're set for another 2-3 years on that unit.
> 
> Logically, I'd say (keeping in mind I'm a 50+ engineer with a mortgage and a lot of patience) keep the cash, invest it and let it grow while you wait for prices to drop.
> 
> Since I'm sure you're not interested in that sage wisdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it would seem logical to choose the SLI. If you can't do BOTH the SLI AND the 5820K, you're not going to get anything new out of the 5820K - a huge let down for the cash.
> 
> While it SEEMS you may have a CPU bottleneck, I think you'd get a 20% boost in framerate for the investment.
> 
> Is the CPU topped out at 4.5Ghz (many are)? Does it have 4.6 or 4.7 in it? If it's a thermal limit you'd be hard pressed to do much to better the D14, but perhaps a 3rd fan can drop 1 or 2C.


Thanks again +rep

my psu is 1 year old and im coming from 280x crossfire with heavy overclock and no any problem before so i dont think dual gtx 970 can puch my psu to the limit

my cpu can hit 4600mhz with 1.26v and 4700mhz with 1.31v so i can oc the temp not problem in the video my cpu run @4600 and the temp 50c

my problem bf4 cant use any thing more than 4core and 8 threads thats it









check this from 4930k and bf4 and cpu usage



i dont know what to do now the game is limit to 8 threads only thats mean if i get the 5820k with gtx 970 SLI i need to oc that 6 core to 4200mhz at least

to perform as my 4790k now

i will add another gtx 970 to my rig if the battleneck cap my fps hard i will upgrade to 5820k+x99 + 8gb ddr4let we see what happen
Quote:


> That's not how it works. Doubling up your video cards will not peg your CPU at 100% in BF4. It's not a 1:1 relationship. BF4 is a GPU bound game, meaning you can add a second GPU and still not peg the CPU. The GPUs do most of the work, the CPU load will probably increase a little, but will not be double what it was with one card. You're fine getting a second 970; do it. thumb.gif


okay sir i will do it and see what will heppen to m cpu usage

i think my cpu will cry in bf4


----------



## Mega Man

I have to ask what stored is your ram.

BF4 does benefit from faster ram

Not saying it is like magic but there is av higher then normal benefit

Slightly ot but seems you want the very best in bf4


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys is there any one here using the 4790k or 4770k with high end sli setup (770s-780s-tis-970s ) and playing bf4 ?
> 
> i need to ask about the battleneck in bf4 and 1080p
> 
> now my 4790k @4500mhz with 16gb ram and single gtx 970 G1 i will add another one for sli but now i check my cpu usage
> 
> in 64player heavy map like siege of shanghi i see 50% to 70% cpu usage so with another the cpu will hard battleneck
> 
> i have around 500$ to burn now in my pc gtx 970 G1 for sli or stay with single 970 and get 5820K + DDR4 + x99 what is the best way to burn this $ ?


Well, I don't have a SLI setup, but a single GTX 980 and a 4790k @4,8GHz running at 120FPS capped (details maxed out, 1080p) and the cpu usage was about 60% if i recall correctly. Even a 4790K is overgeared for pure gaming. Also having a CPU with more cores could, in some games, lead to a fps loss (e.g. WoW) if each core has a lower clock. So I'd really go for a 2nd 970.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I have to ask what stored is your ram.
> 
> BF4 does benefit from faster ram
> 
> Not saying it is like magic but there is av higher then normal benefit
> 
> Slightly ot but seems you want the very best in bf4


My ram is 2 * kingston hyper-x fury 8gb 1600mhz and i try oc to 2400mhz thats lower my cpu usage bu 5% or 8% not much differnt
Quote:


> Well, I don't have a SLI setup, but a single GTX 980 and a 4790k @4,8GHz running at 120FPS capped (details maxed out, 1080p) and the cpu usage was about 60% if i recall correctly. Even a 4790K is overgeared for pure gaming. Also having a CPU with more cores could, in some games, lead to a fps loss (e.g. WoW) if each core has a lower clock. So I'd really go for a 2nd 970.


Thank you for rp

i think i will go with gtx 970 SLI all say the x99 not worth money


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> Since I'm sure you're not interested in that sage wisdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it would seem logical to choose the SLI. If you can't do BOTH the SLI AND the 5820K, you're not going to get anything new out of the 5820K - a huge let down for the cash.
> 
> While it SEEMS you may have a CPU bottleneck, I think you'd get a *20% boost* in framerate for the investment.
> 
> Is the CPU topped out at 4.5Ghz (many are)? Does it have 4.6 or 4.7 in it? If it's a thermal limit you'd be hard pressed to do much to better the D14, but perhaps a 3rd fan can drop 1 or 2C.


He would get virtually ZERO FPS difference (OK, maybe 1-2 FPS) upgrading to a 5820K, the video card(s) being the same, in BF4. The game is 100% GPU bound.

If cash saving is key, I would recommend one card, a Strix 980. They overclock VERY well, in fact some users are reporting 14K+ FireStrike scores with a single card, which is Titan-Z territory and higher than 970 SLi at stock clocks.

See: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_970_sli_review,20.html

Another reason to not get another 970:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1535502/gtx-970s-can-only-use-3-5gb-of-4gb-vram-issue

I would not recommend a 970 to anyone, to be honest. Resale on these cards is gonna suck.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> He would get virtually ZERO FPS difference (OK, maybe 1-2 FPS) upgrading to a 5820K, the video card(s) being the same, in BF4. The game is 100% GPU bound.
> 
> If cash saving is key, I would recommend one card, a Strix 980. They overclock VERY well, in fact some users are reporting 14K+ FireStrike scores with a single card, which is Titan-Z territory and higher than 970 SLi at stock clocks.
> 
> See: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_970_sli_review,20.html
> 
> Another reason to not get another 970:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1535502/gtx-970s-can-only-use-3-5gb-of-4gb-vram-issue
> 
> I would not recommend a 970 to anyone, to be honest. Resale on these cards is gonna suck.


actualy your right about 5820k and bf4 with 6 core the game will use 8 threads only and the last 4 threads will be for windows + orgine + web browser so the boost will be 2 or 5 fps only

i will oc my cpu to 4700mhz and my ram to 2400mhz

about the vram on gtx 970 im on 1080p only and just try dsr in 5 games and the vram never hit 3gb so thats not problem for me and nvidia will do somthing for that im sure about that


----------



## dilla69

Overclocking your RAM won't give you any benefit when it comes to gaming. You even could underclock it by half without any noticable differences.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Overclocking your RAM won't give you any benefit when it comes to gaming. You even could underclock it by half without any noticable differences.


It really depends on the game. Generally speaking 1600+ is good. BF4 really likes 2133 or 2400.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Overclocking your RAM won't give you any benefit when it comes to gaming. You even could underclock it by half without any noticable differences.


it give me stable fps and lower my cpu usage bu 8% my ram is good overclocker it can do 2000mhz at stock voltage 1.5v and 2400mhz with 1.6








Quote:


> It really depends on the game. Generally speaking 1600+ is good. BF4 really likes 2133 or 2400. thumb.gif


just wating for Gtx 970 g1 to be in stock again to get another one

cant wait for dual windforce lighting


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It really depends on the game. Generally speaking 1600+ is good. BF4 really likes 2133 or 2400.


I made some other experience. Also a bunch of other benchmarks from various sites made pretty much the same. E.g. from overclocking.guide:



But it can vary in a cpu limited scenario, of course.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> I made some other experience. Also a bunch of other benchmarks from various sites made pretty much the same. E.g. from overclocking.guide:
> 
> 
> 
> But it can vary in a cpu limited scenario, of course.


You do realize the min FPS from the 1600 to the 2666 is almost 10 percent higher right? That's a big difference for just a memory speed upgrade, and MIN fps is VERY noticeable in-game.


----------



## Darkhaze

Ya, somehow (already) my 7970 is my bottleneck in bf4, cpu usage 50% stock, 70% @4.7. I can't believe the 4790k will bottleneck, but what do I know.

I'm going to assume that you've never heard of CPU core unparking, because even though it's been known for around like a decade, almost everyone is always like huh? what's that?

I've been using it since my amd P2 X4 965, doubled my planetside 2 fps back in the day, massive improvements to bf3 and crysis 3 and so on.

Today it gives me avg +20fps in bf4 (ultra 64plyr) and raised my minimum fps dips alot too.

Before you spend any money, just look up CPU core unparking, the first result is a simple program that changes some reg values to turn off/on the innate windows power saving feature so all cores are always active. It explains it more, give it a shot, you'll probably get the boost you're looking for, and if not, you still get a big boost and i bet you'll keep using it regardless of how you upgrade. I have been









P.S. IMPORTANT: If you upgrade to a CPU with more than 4 cores, don't unpark all of them (heat reasons) and rotate them every now and then (even out wear)


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> Before you spend any money, just look up CPU core unparking,


Or simply run Win8.1 (high perf. mode in power options) and don't worry about it.







It doesn't park cores.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> Ya, somehow (already) my 7970 is my bottleneck in bf4, cpu usage 50% stock, 70% @4.7. I can't believe the 4790k will bottleneck, but what do I know.
> 
> I'm going to assume that you've never heard of CPU core unparking, because even though it's been known for around like a decade, almost everyone is always like huh? what's that?
> 
> I've been using it since my amd P2 X4 965, doubled my planetside 2 fps back in the day, massive improvements to bf3 and crysis 3 and so on.
> 
> Today it gives me avg +20fps in bf4 (ultra 64plyr) and raised my minimum fps dips alot too.
> 
> Before you spend any money, just look up CPU core unparking, the first result is a simple program that changes some reg values to turn off/on the innate windows power saving feature so all cores are always active. It explains it more, give it a shot, you'll probably get the boost you're looking for, and if not, you still get a big boost and i bet you'll keep using it regardless of how you upgrade. I have been
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. IMPORTANT: If you upgrade to a CPU with more than 4 cores, don't unpark all of them (heat reasons) and rotate them every now and then (even out wear)


i know about unparking core use it from 2011 since 2600k and i see the same cpu usage at stock lower than oc i dont know why

but there somthing i see im coming from 280x crossfire ( 7970 ) and bf4 run like **** with DX11 high cpu usage and low fps

now with the gtx 970 i have higher fps with low cpu usage ( compare to amd scale ) i dont know why but nvidia butter now thats it
Quote:


> Or simply run Win8.1 (high perf. mode in power options) and don't worry about it. wink.gif It doesn't park cores. thumb.gif


I have 8.1 already and all core unparked


----------



## Holt

My i7 4790k at 4.7ghz and gtx 980 im getting 100 fps thats on ultra 1920x1080. In bf4


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holt*
> 
> My i7 4790k at 4.7ghz and gtx 980 im getting 100 fps thats on ultra 1920x1080. In bf4


i have good fps too check this











from my pc


----------



## JohnITRW

Ram timings actually can make a bigger difference then just increasing frequency. Just my .02


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> Ram timings actually can make a bigger difference then just increasing frequency. Just my .02


Do both


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> Ya, somehow (already) my 7970 is my bottleneck in bf4, cpu usage 50% stock, 70% @4.7. I can't believe the 4790k will bottleneck, but what do I know.
> 
> I'm going to assume that you've never heard of CPU core unparking, because even though it's been known for around like a decade, almost everyone is always like huh? what's that?
> 
> I've been using it since my amd P2 X4 965, doubled my planetside 2 fps back in the day, massive improvements to bf3 and crysis 3 and so on.
> 
> Today it gives me avg +20fps in bf4 (ultra 64plyr) and raised my minimum fps dips alot too.
> 
> Before you spend any money, just look up CPU core unparking, the first result is a simple program that changes some reg values to turn off/on the innate windows power saving feature so all cores are always active. It explains it more, give it a shot, you'll probably get the boost you're looking for, and if not, you still get a big boost and i bet you'll keep using it regardless of how you upgrade. I have been
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. IMPORTANT: If you upgrade to a CPU with more than 4 cores, don't unpark all of them (heat reasons) and rotate them every now and then (even out wear)


I cannot imagine a 4790k bottlenecking any gpu for a while.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I cannot imagine a 4790k bottlenecking any gpu for a while.


Neither will a oc'd 2600k. Had to switch to a 4790k recently, due to a dead mainboard (no good z77 boards avaliable), just ~10% performance gain, but that was to be expected. At least it's a good clocker and much cooler.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> Ram timings actually can make a bigger difference then just increasing frequency. Just my .02


whats ur 4790k stock vid in bios?very curious,it must be under 0.95v


----------



## electro2u

Should just put that question in your signature superV


----------



## AcMtyMx

Hi again
is safe a 4790k @ 4.7ghz 1.280vcore 24/7?
i wish have this chip for 3 yr at least

thanks in advance!


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Should just put that question in your signature superV


you should hang around hwbot to understand some stuff


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcMtyMx*
> 
> Hi again
> is safe a 4790k @ 4.7ghz 1.280vcore 24/7?
> i wish have this chip for 3 yr at least
> 
> thanks in advance!


pretty safe, at least if your temps are in a healthy range - below 85°C i'd say.


----------



## AcMtyMx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> pretty safe, at least if your temps are in a healthy range - below 85°C i'd say.


thanks!!!

65c at full load
thanks to a small CM Seidon 120xl

but.....now the ambient is 10c let me see on summer at 40c









thanks again!


----------



## steezebe

would a delid be necessary on a 4690k or 4790k if I don't plan on OCing over @ 1.35V with water?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Absolutely no need. My 4690k is at 4.4GHz 1.265V and peaks at 70°C using IBT. H100, MX-4, two Koolance 12025HBK fans.


----------



## aerotracks

The i7 usually get too hot at 4800 when not delidded.

Making some progress with my 4.8 setting:
http://abload.de/image.php?img=48_2k2lmi.png


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> The i7 usually get too hot at 4800 when not delidded.
> 
> Making some progress with my 4.8 setting:
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=48_2k2lmi.png


WoW..

Those voltage & temps.
What do you use to cool your CPU again.?
Also is that delided.?


----------



## M3TAl

Been very busy with work and things lately... Finally got new SSD in and fresh Win 8.1 & 7 install. Ran XTU on my 24/7 settings, hows the number look considering this wasn't benching clocks/timings? I'm going to attempt tweaking my memory even more to see if any more efficiency can be gained to raise my 5 GHz Cinebench score.

Edit: Ya C-states are on, voltage at load is 1.2-1.216V


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Been very busy with work and things lately... Finally got new SSD in and fresh Win 8.1 & 7 install. Ran XTU on my 24/7 settings, hows the number look considering this wasn't benching clocks/timings? I'm going to attempt tweaking my memory even more to see if any more efficiency can be gained to raise my 5 GHz Cinebench score.
> 
> Edit: Ya C-states are on, voltage at load is 1.2-1.216V


CineBench barely benefits from tighter, XTU on the other hand will handsomely reward it.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> WoW..
> 
> Those voltage & temps.
> What do you use to cool your CPU again.?
> Also is that delided.?


Yes, delidded. EK Supreme HF (very old block) + Mora 9x120.

You can see parts of it on the desktop


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> CineBench barely benefits from tighter, XTU on the other hand will handsomely reward it.


Not in my experience with Cinebench. Every point counts, even if it's 1. I've seen upwards of 10+ points just from tweaking memory.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Yes, delidded. EK Supreme HF (very old block) + Mora 9x120.


Nice.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Not in my experience with Cinebench. Every point counts, even if it's 1. I've seen upwards of 10+ points just from tweaking memory.


Looks like you love CineBench. All I can say is that CineBench prefers faster memory.

XTU on the other hand I gained 120 points at the same RAM frequency I started with, just tighter timings.

Edit:- For the same timings I gained 20 points in CineBench if my memory serves me right.

Nah, that was partially do to higher core speed now that I think about it.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you love CineBench. All I can say is that CineBench prefers faster memory.
> 
> XTU on the other hand I gained 120 points at the same RAM frequency I started with, just tighter timings.
> 
> Edit:- For the same timings I gained 20 points in CineBench if my memory serves me right.
> 
> Nah, that was partially do to higher core speed now that I think about it.


Cinebench is quick and easy while not running crazy hot either so I do like it. I've probably run it over 100 times on my AMD systems and 4790K combined. Nothing wrong with getting higher on HWBOT.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Cinebench is quick and easy while not running crazy hot either so I do like it. I've probably run it over 100 times on my AMD systems and 4790K combined. Nothing wrong with getting higher on HWBOT.


Yes I do love the fact that it doesn't run as Hot as XTU.
And going Higher on the Bot is always good.


----------



## OPsyduck

Is the fps gain from 4.5ghz to like 4.8-4.9 really worth it or it just for the numbers in benchmarking?


----------



## electro2u

Benchmarking =(
Unless your game is CPU limited.


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Benchmarking =(
> Unless your game is CPU limited.


Like which game?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPsyduck*
> 
> Like which game?


Emulators and older games.


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Emulators and older games.


Alright thank you


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> XTU on the other hand I gained 120 points at the same RAM frequency I started with, just tighter timings.


That's because XTU isn't actually a benchmark; it just rewards you (lots of) points based on what your ram timings are.

Most actual benchmarks - cinebench, super_pi, etc - do benefit a lot from better ram frequency and timings. Not sure if they care if it's frequency or timing or just the ratio...I suspect just the ratio. Gaming is much less ram sensitive, but still does see a reasonable benefit from better ram.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> That's because XTU isn't actually a benchmark


That isn't actually true, XTU runs the prime95 benchmarking tool in the background. XTU running warmer when using tight mem settings is not an coincidence, more heat means moar power









Speaking of prime95, ran 90mins custom in place with new setting / uncore 4600. Issues with mem slots, so I had to tune down clocks a little bit.
http://abload.de/image.php?img=4800_1200_liste80bbb.png


----------



## derickwm

100% stable 










http://valid.x86.fr/0tl1wg

Doesn't seem to want to go past 4.8 though, at least through 1.35v. Any reccomendations?


----------



## electro2u

Stability is overrated. If things fall over you can just put them back up again, right?


----------



## skmanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 100% stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/0tl1wg
> 
> Doesn't seem to want to go past 4.8 though, at least through 1.35v. Any reccomendations?


Depending on your ram speed, raising System Agent can help much. Up to 0.4 offse/1.3v..

What's your uncore/cache set at?


----------



## Wezzor

Could anyone be so kind and recommend a *good* RAM overclocking guide?


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 100% stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/0tl1wg
> 
> Doesn't seem to want to go past 4.8 though, at least through 1.35v. Any reccomendations?


I happen to be at 4.9 at 1.42v. I dunno if you are willing to up the voltage, but one thing I think you could try is adjusting the RAM, it can sometimes influence the abilities of the CPU, since higher RAM frequencies put more load on the CPU's RAM controller. I just don't like lowering my 2400MHz RAM, so I always change the voltage given to the CPU.


----------



## sdmf74

It seems a large portion of these chips get super thirsty after 48x or hit a wall altogether.


----------



## aerotracks

If you can run 4.8 at 1.25V but not 4.9 at 1.3V, your water is too warm. That's all.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Could anyone be so kind and recommend a *good* RAM overclocking guide?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1401976/the-gigabyte-z87-haswell-overclocking-oc-guide

See the section titled *Tips for Memory OC with Haswell*.


----------



## Goettens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> The i7 usually get too hot at 4800 when not delidded.
> 
> Making some progress with my 4.8 setting:














Dude, if that ain't a golden chip, then I don't know what a golden chip is.

[offtopic]

And speaking of overclocks, if an overclocked CPU TDP goes over the motherboard specification, the PC may crash? I got my i5 650 to 4.4-4.5GHz, but the PC freezes randomly at anything above stock speed.

[/offtopic]


----------



## Stacey2911

Hey guys, is there any way to find the batch number of my new processor without taking it out of the machine? Stupidly installed a 4690k last week without jotting down the batch number, and now I can't join the club.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Hey guys, is there any way to find the batch number of my new processor without taking it out of the machine? Stupidly installed a 4690k last week without jotting down the batch number, and now I can't join the club.


It's also written on the box if you still have that.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> It's also written on the box if you still have that.


Yeah, I just found it, I thought I had ripped the label off the box, but it was just tucked under the lid. Added my proc to the list


----------



## JohnITRW

currently getting settings dialed in, but im running xtu at 5.2ghz scoring 1259 heres the link http://hwbot.org/submission/2752759 heres the beast its in


----------



## Goettens

Slightly better than 4770, oh well.









Also, Turbo Boost is for single threaded applications? It didn't go past 3.8GHz on Prime but it hit 4GHz on SuperPi. I dunno on games, didn't monitor it yet.

Scratch that, I'm being too paranoic.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Stability is overrated. If things fall over you can just put them back up again, right?


+1

Run a little hyperpi, a little intelburn, and I'm good. Deal with it when it crashes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> currently getting settings dialed in, but im running xtu at 5.2ghz scoring 1259 heres the link http://hwbot.org/submission/2752759 heres the beast its in


Love those cases, looks great... 1.46v? What did it need for 5.0?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> It seems a large portion of these chips get super thirsty after 48x or hit a wall altogether.


Just got a new one.. x438b023 Vietnam.. does 4.8 easy ~1.25 but needs 1.36 for 5.0.

I've done a little searching and it seems these new x4 chips are pretty solid. Better luck than the L4s.



::also nakey mount under water. First time using pk-3 on my main rig.. seems just a good as CLU.


----------



## [email protected]

Does input voltage cause instability? If i set 1.85 and above i get BSOD, no problem on 1.80 or 1.75.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Does input voltage cause instability? If i set 1.85 and above i get BSOD, no problem on 1.80 or 1.75.


It shouldn't, unless you've got flakey VRM's.


----------



## djthrottleboi

here we go first run different approach. 
\

cpu-z is inaccurate because i'm using what it can't recognize 

cinebench


----------



## ProKoN

@djthrottleboi Your cinebench r15 score seems to be a bit low for 5ghz? XTU score is pretty good tho.


----------



## Dyekid217

Hey everyone just joined the 4790k Owners circle









I'm trying to test my overclock with prime95 since I never actually tested stability with an OC before. I just trusted my 2500k @ 4.5ghz to run smoothly since it was for hours and months/years as well.

But with my new purchase I want to be able to protect it's longevity.

Right now I've set my cpu mutiplier to 45 and core voltage to 1.25v, as soon as I start running my small FFT's in Prime95 my max temps will jump to over 90 and I have to instantly stop the test. Is this normal for temps to jump so high instantly? Perhaps I haven't applied enough thermal paste?

My idle temps right now are all sitting below 25 celsius.


----------



## aerotracks

You need good cooling. I have a big twin tower air cooler, with it temps are already scratching 80 when running custom (18k included which produces the most heat) at 4500 MHz undelidded / 1.145V.

With that cooler my i5 is able to run 4.8 with acceptable temperatures, HT produces a lot of heat.

Custom water cooling is indispensable when pushing these 4790k.


----------



## Dyekid217

I figured I coiuld use a better cooler.. right now I'm running an antec kuhler 620 thats a couple years old.

Would a corsair h100i even suffice? Or should i go the custom loop route? I was looking at the XPSC raystorm kit.


----------



## rt123

I have an H100i, does not suffice at High Frequencies.
You should go custom loop route if it fits your budget.


----------



## Dyekid217

What are the notable differences? If i go custom loop wouldnt the only differences be a different coolant and different water block?


----------



## rt123

Depending on how many radiators & fans you have, it gives you better cooling capacity then a Closed loop cooler like an H100i.


----------



## Dyekid217

Could you point me to a good custom kit for a beginner?? I would like best price vs. performance specifically for the 4790k


----------



## aerotracks

@Dyekid217 You might want to look into delidding first though

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> Your cinebench r15 score seems to be a bit low for 5ghz? XTU score is pretty good tho.


I have a 1041cb result as well


----------



## Dyekid217

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> @Dyekid217 You might want to look into delidding first though
> I have a 1041cb result as well


I'm not really trying to void my warranty.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyekid217*
> 
> Could you point me to a good custom kit for a beginner?? I would like best price vs. performance specifically for the 4790k


Well, to be honest eventhough I have a pretty good idea how water cooling works, I haven't charted into making a custom loop.
I have an H100i & had plans to go to a custom loop, set the plans in motion by buying fans & stuff but quit in the middle & went extreme instead.









So if you want help in creating a proper custom loop, I advise you to create a thread a new thread in this section of the forum,
http://www.overclock.net/f/61/water-cooling

All the water cooling guys hangout there & will be much better able to assist you then me. Also alternatively if you don't mind voiding your processor warranty then you could look into de-lidding, which can give you same if not better performance than a custom loop with an AIO like H100i.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide

Edit:- Just saw your post that you don't want to void your warranty. But the link is there if you change your mind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> @Dyekid217 You might want to look into delidding first though
> I have a 1041cb result as well


I beat you..


Loll...


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Loll...


Yes, you beat me







I'm not running 5.1 though


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> You're running 5.1, I'm not


Knowing you, you can probably squeeze 5.1 out of your chip too.
Come on, put it outside in cold or put the rads in a bucket of Ice. _Technically_ that's still ambient overclocking.









Edit:- And probably you RAM will edge me out when you get to 5.1


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Knowing you, you can probably squeeze 5.1 out of your chip too.
> Come on, put it outside in cold or put the rads in a bucket of Ice. _Technically_ that's still ambient overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:- And probably you RAM will edge me out when you get to 5.1[/quote
> 
> wow nice scores at low volts! you and aero!
> 
> I never get nice chips like that, I put radiators outside


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Knowing you, you can probably squeeze 5.1 out of your chip too.


My Vietnam chip gets too hot, even with window open and cold water. 5.0 is max, I'll leave 5.1 and above to you guys


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Knowing you, you can probably squeeze 5.1 out of your chip too.
> Come on, put it outside in cold or put the rads in a bucket of Ice. _Technically_ that's still ambient overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:- And probably you RAM will edge me out when you get to 5.1[/quote
> 
> wow nice scores at low volts! you and aero!
> 
> I never get nice chips like that, I put radiators outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 for the intro
Click to expand...


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Yes, you beat me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not running 5.1 though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> my 4790k is a Vietnam chip too. man does this thing get hot! even after a delid...


----------



## aerotracks

haha that intro is too funny


----------



## ProKoN

Thanks for checking er out. I appreciate the feedback!

pulled the xpower board out of a dumpster, someone got to it with a hammer before me


----------



## aerotracks

There must be an angry overclocker in your neighborhood. Probably a few blue screens to many


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> My Vietnam chip gets too hot, even with window open and cold water. 5.0 is max, I'll leave 5.1 and above to you guys


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Yes, you beat me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not running 5.1 though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 4790k is a Vietnam chip too. man does this thing get hot! even after a delid...
Click to expand...

Vietnam here too.
Vietnam master race unite. Lol..

That 5.1 run was done with my H100i out in -1C ambients. No delid here.

Heat is a problem here too, i have found with my chips there is a specific temp range they like, 5.1 XTU crashes as soon as I get into the 70s, 5.2 is not doable as it crashes as soon as I hit late 60s.

I can do 5.0 as low as 1.31V & even @ 1.29V if C-States are on. 5.1 did require more voltage because of the temps. If I had a MORA, 5.2 would be doable with the rad outside.

And ya nice Intro Prokon. Gotta check that channel out.


----------



## aerotracks

You're calling on it, it's a vicious circle. Same thing when I had it under dice, once the probe hits -60, good bye.


----------



## rt123

Are trying to say that it will have a low Cold Bug.?


----------



## aerotracks

The opposite. Heat bug









In idle it sits at around -70 and then heats up during the benchmark. If it passes -60 and goes into the -59.Xs, it absolutely bluescreens every single time it goes there.

That's at 1.523V VCore while being subzero.. not a whole lot. Keeping these things in mind I don't go crazy with VCore under water. I try to keep it at / below 1.375V in those hot tests like XTU.


----------



## rt123

Ohhh.
Now I get it.

That means I need to control the temps precisely.
Jee that's gonna be impossible with DICE.
And I don't have access to LN2 yet.

And here I was thinking I will be able to manage something really high with DICE.

Thanks for the info tho.

+rep.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Vietnam here too.
> Vietnam master race unite. Lol..
> 
> That 5.1 run was done with my H100i out in -1C ambients. No delid here.
> 
> Heat is a problem here too, i have found with my chips there is a specific temp range they like, 5.1 XTU crashes as soon as I get into the 70s, 5.2 is not doable as it crashes as soon as I hit late 60s.
> 
> I can do 5.0 as low as 1.31V & even @ 1.29V if C-States are on. 5.1 did require more voltage because of the temps. If I had a MORA, 5.2 would be doable with the rad outside.
> 
> And ya nice Intro Prokon. Gotta check that channel out.


my Vietnam chip behaves the Exact same way!

Frequency scale's with temp reduction not voltage increase

at room temp 22c i can only bench the 4790k at 4.9ghz 1.4V, thats it, wont scale even if temps are ok. no matter what voltage i give er.

as soon as i reduce the ambient temps (put radiators outside chips idle at 0-8c) chip runs cinebench at 5.0ghz at same voltage 1.4V and will scale slightly to 1.55V. I am able to run hwbotprime at 5.3ghz 1.65V but i think that benchmark does not stress mmx\sse instructions very hard, even tho it is a multithread benchmark.

xtu is not a very good benchmark, although i do enjoy it (mostly the xtu interface) and is difficult to run. its not good because scores will increase even if your system thermal throttles. I get a high score and throttled the whole way 100c







#djthrottleboi

http://hwbot.org/submission/2749988_


----------



## rt123

I think this is a problem with DC in general. Because I had a L426 chip that also scaled with temps.

Now I finally realize why all the PROs are back to 4770Ks.

As for XTU I actually grew quite found of it over the last weekend as how well it reacted to me tuning my mem.
I also like XTU because it is hard to run, if my CPU can pass XTU then it can bench any other CPU bench, including the 3D ones.

Also maybe you non throttled XTU score might be higher than your throttled XTU score @ same frequencies.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I think this is a problem with DC in general.
> I also like XTU because it is hard to run, if my CPU can pass XTU then it can bench any other CPU bench, including the 3D ones.


I like XTU bench as well. It's a really good initial stress test and is very quick. Ten runs of that, then some additional testing and you're (usually) set for stable gaming,


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> +1
> 
> Love those cases, looks great... 1.46v? What did it need for 5.0?


it needs just under 1.3v for 5.0, i normally run 5.1 @ 1.325 with the cache at 4.8 also at 1.325 temps wont break 70 in xtu


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> @djthrottleboi Your cinebench r15 score seems to be a bit low for 5ghz? XTU score is pretty good tho.


your at 5GHz ands i'm at 4.6 lol


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> it needs just under 1.3v for 5.0, i normally run 5.1 @ 1.325 with the cache at 4.8 also at 1.325 temps wont break 70 in xtu


Sweet chip man.
Delided.?

Care to post some XTU bench & Cinebench scores.?


----------



## M3TAl

That's not a gold chip, it's platinum. Dayyyyyuuummm.


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Sweet chip man.
> Delided.?
> 
> Care to post some XTU bench & Cinebench scores.?


nope, not delided yet, trying to find some ln2 pots right now, as i just got a 25l dewar. So then we will really see this chip shine.

Here is my xtu score at 5.2ghz cache 4.8 http://hwbot.org/submission/2752784

will upload a cinebench screenshot in a few current best is 1035 @ 5.1


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> nope, not delided yet, trying to find some ln2 pots right now, as i just got a 25l dewar. So then we will really see this chip shine.
> 
> Here is my xtu score at 5.2ghz cache 4.8 http://hwbot.org/submission/2752784
> 
> will upload a cinebench screenshot in a few current best is 1035 @ 5.1


Work on memory. You should be higher than that at 5.1 as I'm getting 1032 at 5.0. There's others on hwbot at 5.0 over 1040 because they have nice memory.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> nope, not delided yet, trying to find some ln2 pots right now, as i just got a 25l dewar. So then we will really see this chip shine.
> 
> Here is my xtu score at 5.2ghz cache 4.8 http://hwbot.org/submission/2752784
> 
> will upload a cinebench screenshot in a few current best is 1035 @ 5.1


Nice.
A lot of people including me are recently on transition to extreme benching.

While you are at it, if you could please do an XTU @ 5.1 & 4.7 Cache.
Mine doesn't go till 5.2

I would like to see how efficient/ineffecient I am.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> your at 5GHz ands i'm at 4.6 lol


Should be hitting 940 ish at 4.6


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Work on memory. You should be higher than that at 5.1 as I'm getting 1032 at 5.0. There's others on hwbot at 5.0 over 1040 because they have nice memory.


Yeah, that cinebench score was with no mem tweaking at all. I have Dom plat's 2x 8gb 2400mhz and ive gotten them stable at 10-11-11-22 1t, but i really would like to push further, but ive kinda hit a wall. Any advice would be great!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Nice.
> A lot of people including me are recently on transition to extreme benching.
> 
> While you are at it, if you could please do an XTU @ 5.1 & 4.7 Cache.
> Mine doesn't go till 5.2
> 
> I would like to see how efficient/ineffecient I am.


Will do, what is your cooling/memory setup?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> Will do, what is your cooling/memory setup?


Thanks.









I have an H100i, I put my rig outside in -3C ambient temps while benching XTU at 5G or more.

Memory I have 2x4GB GSkill Trident X 2400C10 which I tweaked last weekend as I was tired of my scores being terrible as my stock XMP profile was like too loose.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> Yeah, that cinebench score was with no mem tweaking at all. I have Dom plat's 2x 8gb 2400mhz and ive gotten them stable at 10-11-11-22 1t, but i really would like to push further, but ive kinda hit a wall. Any advice would be great!


These are completely useless for benching. Grab a Samsung kit (2Gbit IC) or a PSC kit.. I'm downsizing in memory dpt. - sold my Flares over at the bot today, my 2133C9 Platinums that run 2830C9+ will be gone in a couple days as well.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> your at 5GHz ands i'm at 4.6 lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be hitting 940 ish at 4.6
Click to expand...

however thats the fun part. I'm playing with the strap. what really suxxs is that i can't use the 1.66 strap. its basically stock with core and cache multi dropped to 37 and i have a problem with something as it wont pass 127 bclk no matter what. however its just a test run to see what the strap could do.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> Yeah, that cinebench score was with no mem tweaking at all. I have Dom plat's 2x 8gb 2400mhz and ive gotten them stable at 10-11-11-22 1t, but i really would like to push further, but ive kinda hit a wall. Any advice would be great!
> Will do, what is your cooling/memory setup?


I suck at memory, can't help much. Neither of my sticks will load Windows at 2400 9-9-9 yet Mushkin does 2200+ at 8-8-8. I can't figure it out.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> These are completely useless for benching. Grab a Samsung kit (2Gbit IC) or a PSC kit.. I'm downsizing in memory dpt. - sold my Flares over at the bot today, my 2133C9 Platinums that run 2830C9+ will be gone in a couple days as well.


Going X99.?


----------



## aerotracks

Too much stuff laying around. Also debating which of my i7 chips I want to sell, probably the better one (Malay chip). I don't need two of them.


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> These are completely useless for benching. Grab a Samsung kit (2Gbit IC) or a PSC kit.. I'm downsizing in memory dpt. - sold my Flares over at the bot today, my 2133C9 Platinums that run 2830C9+ will be gone in a couple days as well.


care to elaborate, i agree, its not the best ive tested, and i would love to know why, its been puzzling me for a while actually.


----------



## $ilent

Folks, just a quick heads up.

I am looking at doing an Intel section overclocking competition very soon. This is a good chance for you all to put your nicely overclocked chips to the test!

I have created a discussion thread and would really appreciate your input.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1539659/official-ocn-intel-overclocking-competition-discussion-thread-we-need-your-thoughts/0_100

Thanks!


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> it needs just under 1.3v for 5.0, i normally run 5.1 @ 1.325 with the cache at 4.8 also at 1.325 temps wont break 70 in xtu


Damn that is a one in a million chip there. Very jelly. I always wanted to get back to 5ghz after having a killer 8350. This is my 4th 4790k.

After playing with it last night, I couldn't get 5 stable.. at 49 with 1.37 now, but its very stable. I thought I was out of CLU but I got enough out and wanted to get rid of that pk3. CLU dropped 30 degrees under load.. I am running naked so maybe I had an uneven mount or something. Now I get a second try at 5ghz.

What do you guys feel is the highest vcore for daily use?

Anyone ever use y-cruncher? It seems like a great first step to find stability.. fast too.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> care to elaborate, i agree, its not the best ive tested, and i would love to know why, its been puzzling me for a while actually.


Tighter timings are sort of required for whatever reason professional and academic applications which various benches are often based on that really are affected noticeably by ram performance. For that you need highest possible frequency ram with ultra low timings. Cl9 seems heavily weighed/faster and 2600+ at cl9 should be very potent.


----------



## Fiernaq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyekid217*
> 
> Right now I've set my cpu mutiplier to 45 and core voltage to 1.25v, as soon as I start running my small FFT's in Prime95 my max temps will jump to over 90 and I have to instantly stop the test. Is this normal for temps to jump so high instantly? Perhaps I haven't applied enough thermal paste?
> 
> My idle temps right now are all sitting below 25 celsius.


The problem is prime95, specifically the newest 28.5 version. It absolutely cooks haswell processors regardless of your cooler, chip, or TIM. Smaller FFTs are what generate the most heat so you can try setting min size to something like 512 or even 1024 but I'd still suggest you keep a close eye on temps. Use XTU, x264, AIDA, or OCCT if you don't want to have to worry about temps as much. IBT also runs hot but it's much easier to pass due to being bursty and shorter duration.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an H100i, I put my rig outside in -3C ambient temps while benching XTU at 5G or more.
> 
> Memory I have 2x4GB GSkill Trident X 2400C10 which I tweaked last weekend as I was tired of my scores being terrible as my stock XMP profile was like too loose.


you got 2800mhz cl9 ?

I am very fond of those memories.

@JohnITRW Nice Clockin out there!


----------



## bfedorov11

Looks like I'll settle for 4950 1.39v. That last 50 would probably need 1.425v to be stable. Tweaked ram a little to 2220 cas9 1.65v.


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Tighter timings are sort of required for whatever reason professional and academic applications which various benches are often based on that really are affected noticeably by ram performance. For that you need highest possible frequency ram with ultra low timings. Cl9 seems heavily weighed/faster and 2600+ at cl9 should be very potent.


working on getting cl9 stable enough to run xtu tomorrow, got it to run 2400mhz 9-11-11-21 1t with the chip at 5.3 and 4.9, to run maxxmem2 and hwbotprime.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Looks like I'll settle for 4950 1.39v. That last 50 would probably need 1.425v to be stable. Tweaked ram a little to 2220 cas9 1.65v.


Nice scores, you should push that ram a little further if since youre only at 1.65v


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> care to elaborate, i agree, its not the best ive tested, and i would love to know why, its been puzzling me for a while actually.


It's about the kind of IC on your memory sticks. None of the 8GB sticks have what you want on there, so forget about using them.. not worth the effort.


----------



## riverdief

New tests









4790k|5200MHz|1,417V|52|100.0|4400MHz|1866MHz|Z87M OC Formula|Chiller 13°C|delidded|L440B463|Tray|riverdief


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> you got 2800mhz cl9 ?
> 
> I am very fond of those memories.
> 
> @JohnITRW Nice Clockin out there!


Nah.
2400Mhz C10 tightened down to C9.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riverdief*
> 
> New tests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4790k|5200MHz|1,417V|52|100.0|4400MHz|1866MHz|Z87M OC Formula|Chiller 13°C|delidded|L440B463|Tray|riverdief

































Although I think this chip's time would be better spent Benching then Priming, but its your chip, so your choice.


----------



## rt123

Double post


----------



## riverdief

@rt123
the processor is delidded, there is no interest benchers







but someone in germany would buy it









More results here:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/intel-haswell-devils-canyon-sockel-1150-oc-ergebnis-thread-kein-quatschthread-959285.html


----------



## tomytom99

I've always wanted to delid a CPU to get better temps. I'm about to practice on a couple LGA775 CPU's I have laying around. Are you able to run the CPU without the lid? I'd love to do that to get better OC temps.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Nah.
> 2400Mhz C10 tightened down to C9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I think this chip's time would be better spent Benching then Priming, but its your chip, so your choice.


water chiller FTW


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> I've always wanted to delid a CPU to get better temps. I'm about to practice on a couple LGA775 CPU's I have laying around. Are you able to run the CPU without the lid? I'd love to do that to get better OC temps.


Are 775 chips solder or Tim? Aren't most solder?


----------



## bfedorov11

What
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> I've always wanted to delid a CPU to get better temps. I'm about to practice on a couple LGA775 CPU's I have laying around. Are you able to run the CPU without the lid? I'd love to do that to get better OC temps.


Yup, I'm running naked. Its probably going to depend on your block and mounting setup. EK makes a mounting kit for their blocks. Some people say that the chip can crack.. but I found that I had to tighten my block all the way down or it wouldn't boot. If you trust your fingers, do the razer method.. if not, vice. I've done about a dozen chips using the razer method with zero issues.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19464/ex-blc-1437/EK_Supremacy_Precise_Mount_Add-On_Naked_Ivy_CPU_Block_Adapter_Hardare_EK-Supremacy_PreciseMount_Add-on_Naked_Ivy.html?tl=g57c603s1910


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Are 775 chips solder or Tim? Aren't most solder?


I don't know about 775.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Yup, I'm running naked. But its probably going to depend on your block and mounting setup. EK makes a mounting kit for their blocks. Some people say that the chip can crack.. but I found that I had to tighten my block all the way down or it wouldn't boot. If you trust your fingers, do the razer method.. if not, vice. I've done about a dozen chips using the razer method with zero issues.


I can't trust my fingers for my life (*Sigh*). Would I need the kit for the EKWB, I have an AIO from Antec/Asetec, so is the fitting universal or proprietary?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> I don't know about 775.
> I can't trust my fingers for my life (*Sigh*). Would I need the kit for the EKWB, I have an AIO from Antec/Asetec, so is the fitting universal or proprietary?


I believe it only works for ek supremacy.

You will probably have a hard time getting the proper mounting pressure with an aio. Maybe there's a homemade solution.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riverdief*
> 
> @rt123
> the processor is delidded, there is no interest benchers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but someone in germany would buy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More results here:
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/intel-haswell-devils-canyon-sockel-1150-oc-ergebnis-thread-kein-quatschthread-959285.html


Some people do bench delidded chips, but yes it certainly isn't the norm.
BTW interesting thread, Germans do a better job at reporting batches. Bookmarked.









/OffTopic
Also you should see that forum through Google's English translator, since "delidded" isn't an actual word in English Dictionary, what ever word you guys are using for it in German is being translated as "Decapitated" & "Beheaded". Makes the stuff sound alot more violent than it actually is.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> water chiller FTW


Thanks for pointing that out, makes more sense now. Since delidding only gets you so far.


----------



## ProKoN

all 775 chips are soldered but they are possible to delid. I pulled a dead e6300 apart for fun







maybe i will try to solder reflow a G3258.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiernaq*
> 
> The problem is prime95, specifically the newest 28.5 version. It absolutely cooks haswell processors regardless of your cooler, chip, or TIM. Smaller FFTs are what generate the most heat so you can try setting min size to something like 512 or even 1024 but I'd still suggest you keep a close eye on temps. Use XTU, x264, AIDA, or OCCT if you don't want to have to worry about temps as much. IBT also runs hot but it's much easier to pass due to being bursty and shorter duration.


I found version 27.9 of Prime95 working fine for me atleast.


----------



## terrapisces

Just received my i7-4790K... Just waiting on a couple of minor components before I start burn-in. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> It's about the kind of IC on your memory sticks. None of the 8GB sticks have what you want on there, so forget about using them.. not worth the effort.


thank you, this is the answer i was looking for.


----------



## By-Tor

With people delidding more and more I would think the CPU company's would offer a model as maybe a special order of say the 4690k/4790k that comes naked from the factory.

Would be a nice option...


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> With people delidding more and more I would think the CPU company's would offer a model as maybe a special order of say the 4690k/4790k that comes naked from the factory.
> 
> Would be a nice option...


Though i doubt it would ever happen, i would be ALLLL for that, or ones that came with the lids uninstalled so you could use your own technique of remounting and setting up the thermal interface


----------



## duniek

4690k 4,5ghz golden chip?

occt + avx 100% stable

4,5ghz 1,055V
3,5ghz 0,83V

I put 1,30V and got almost stable on 50x100
on 1,33 i have occt temperature override








cpu ihs 40*C

FAIL


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> Though i doubt it would ever happen, i would be ALLLL for that, or ones that came with the lids uninstalled so you could use your own technique of remounting and setting up the thermal interface


Or maybe we could just get better QC on TIM application in the first place.


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> Or maybe we could just get better QC on TIM application in the first place.


now we know that wont happen!!


----------



## JohnITRW

Also, here are my latest results from my oc session.

5.4ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/m7d8yf

And my best xtu run 1278marks at 5.2ghz, 4.9ghz cache, mem at 2400mhz 10-11-11-23-1t http://hwbot.org/submission/2754384_johnitrw_xtu_core_i7_4790k_1278_marks


----------



## M3TAl

Such a chip... shouldn't exist lol. Too good.


----------



## aerotracks

Don't break your chip man.. rerun 5.2 when you have a decent kit.
The kind of scores you're getting right now are achievable at around 400MHz less.

Pulled little above 1280 out of a dirty 4770k.


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Don't break your chip man.. rerun 5.2 when you have a decent kit.
> The kind of scores you're getting right now are achievable at around 400MHz less.
> 
> Pulled little above 1280 out of a dirty 4770k.


What cooling are you on, clearly something sub ambient, unless your computer is outsude, or it is snowing inside your house lol my idle temps are in the 30's, as im only on a 240mm ek rad in this mini itx case

Im purchasing a new set of mem soon, but this is for a OC contest that ends tomorrow, so new memory is out of the question for now haha. Plus i already know this chip is doomed to death on the test bench as soon as my Pots get here. Shooting for the 6.7+ghz mark


----------



## aerotracks

Rookie Rumble?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> Or maybe we could just get better QC on TIM application in the first place.


Better luck selling them without lids....


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> What cooling are you on, clearly something sub ambient, unless your computer is outsude, or it is snowing inside your house lol my idle temps are in the 30's, as im only on a 240mm ek rad in this mini itx case
> 
> Im purchasing a new set of mem soon, but this is for a OC contest that ends tomorrow, so new memory is out of the question for now haha. Plus i already know this chip is doomed to death on the test bench as soon as my Pots get here. Shooting for the 6.7+ghz mark


dream about lol







4790k doesn't scale on cold like 4770k.i think is cuz of added vrm.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> What cooling are you on, clearly something sub ambient, unless your computer is outsude, or it is snowing inside your house


I checked, roof is still on here







Kidding aside, window opened a little plus 9x120mm rad space make sure my cpu doesn't feel like it's sitting in a hot tub.


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I checked, roof is still on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding aside, window opened a little plus 9x120mm rad space make sure my cpu doesn't feel like it's sitting in a hot tub.


I guess thats the one downside to living in southern california, it never gets cold enough to even have the windows open while overclocking, just depends on how good your ac is lolv


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> dream about lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4790k doesn't scale on cold like 4770k.i think is cuz of added vrm.


Yeah we will see, im just going to push it until it can no longer be pushed, and im hoping itll do pretty well, as im able to get 5.4 on just water right now.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I checked, roof is still on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding aside, window opened a little plus 9x120mm rad space make sure my cpu doesn't feel like it's sitting in a hot tub.


I work on hot tubs every day!

You are the one with the epic memory chips.

Can you recommend a good 8gb kit for benchmarking fun?

man you score sky high on xtu. jeeez louise

i found where all the fast guys hang out thats for sure


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> it needs just under 1.3v for 5.0, i normally run 5.1 @ 1.325 with the cache at 4.8 also at 1.325 temps wont break 70 in xtu


These your 24/7 setting with that chip?


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> These your 24/7 setting with that chip?


Yeah, benching im at 5.2ghz-5.4ghz so far


----------



## M3TAl

Did a little XTU. The temps







. 88-89C max at 5 GHz with 65F/18.3C ambient and all rad fans + pumps at max. It kept freezing then BSOD at the same spot every time, about 90% complete.


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Did a little XTU. The temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 88-89C max at 5 GHz with 65F/18.3C ambient and all rad fans + pumps at max. It kept freezing then BSOD at the same spot every time, about 90% complete.


what bsod are you getting


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> what bsod are you getting


Always 101 when benching.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> Yeah, benching im at 5.2ghz-5.4ghz so far


how much juice for 5.4? I'll cry for that chip if its fries. They are killable.. I killed one a few months ago getting greedy.


----------



## ProKoN

Taking Haswell cores past 1.8V will lead to imminent death on H20 or air.

I have killed 5 of them Haswell Chips soo far. thank god intel rma is a blessing









I limit my self to 1.78V MAX







but Dont Try This At Home!


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Always 101 when benching.


Thats typically vcore related. If that doesnt help, try raising the input voltage
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> how much juice for 5.4? I'll cry for that chip if its fries. They are killable.. I killed one a few months ago getting greedy.


1.46v for 5.4ghz Still in safe-ish territory


----------



## [email protected]

Hello guys,

I want to sort this out;

I get 124 BSOD on games like Hitman: Absolution, FarCry 4 etc. but no problem on XTU stress test about 3 hours with 1.325Vcore and 1.85Vring, so is it related to Vcore or should i play another voltages?

Thank you.

Edit: Cache voltage 1.2 with 4.5GHz.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I want to sort this out;
> 
> I get 124 BSOD on games like Hitman: Absolution, FarCry 4 etc. but no problem on XTU stress test about 3 hours with 1.325Vcore and 1.85Vring, so is it related to Vcore or should i play another voltages?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Edit: Cache voltage 1.2 with 4.5GHz.


most likely cache

reduce cache frequency or increase cache voltage. i go as high as 1.45V on the cache for 24\7 settings


----------



## Gregory14

cache at 1.324V should keep it stable.


----------



## fleetfeather

Lols >1.3vring... Perhaps actually just drop the cache down since it offers nothing of importance for gaming?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I want to sort this out;
> 
> I get 124 BSOD on games like Hitman: Absolution, FarCry 4 etc. but no problem on XTU stress test about 3 hours with 1.325Vcore and 1.85Vring, so is it related to Vcore or should i play another voltages?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Edit: Cache voltage 1.2 with 4.5GHz.


XTU stress test isn't very stressful. Try x264 (the one linked from the haswell overclock guide thread). 124 indicates either a uncore or core voltage lack so that's what you will probably have to bump. After passing 8 loops of x264 and adding on .01V vcore I've never had a crash. Also, 45x uncore is pretty (and unnecessarily) high.


----------



## [email protected]

I will try when i get home, thank you guys.


----------



## electro2u

Some pretty seriously high voltages getting talked about. 1.46vcore still safe territory? Under what cooling? Sub ambient? Sub zero?

And 1.67vcore?
1.85 Vring? That must been a typo.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Some pretty seriously high voltages getting talked about. 1.46vcore still safe territory? Under what cooling? Sub ambient? Sub zero?


I try to stay at around 1.375 when under water with XTU / Cinebench etc. SuperPi 32M is just single core load at 32bit and no AVX, so I add another +50mV.

Talk about self restraint







- I treat my chips nicely, though I can understand somebody with a tuning plan might take a different approach.


----------



## [email protected]

Sorry, it was typo i meant Input Voltage.


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I want to sort this out;
> 
> I get 124 BSOD on games like Hitman: Absolution, FarCry 4 etc. but no problem on XTU stress test about 3 hours with 1.325Vcore and 1.85Vring, so is it related to Vcore or should i play another voltages?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Edit: Cache voltage 1.2 with 4.5GHz.


I've read some interesting theories in various guides / discussions. The information is largely anecdotal, so YMMV.

Some report that raising the system agent can help stabilize. I've seen hints of this in my chip. At 4.6 I had no problem with 1.28v, but 4.7 wouldn't stabilize even approaching 1.4v, but a bump on system agent allowed 4.7 to remain stable through 32 hours of various tests at 1.31v.

Someone reported that DC specifically smoothed out when Vrin was dropped to 1.6, but this on boards with 12 phase power. The theory seems to state that DC's FIVR doesn't like to be overworked, and that higher Vrin is aimed at stabilizing the motherboard's supply. If the board's power treatment is robust, it doesn't need to be 0.6v over the target Vcore, and in my own tests this SEEMS to play out.

On my board, I did see that increasing FIVR's operating frequency was SLIGHTLY stabilizing. It seemed to shave 5 thousandths of a volt in higher overclocks. On mine, lower than 4.7 seemed to have no recognizable effect, and I certainly can't prove it helped my 4.7 or 4.8 attempts ( I'm not pushing for highest speeds, I'm tuning to highest 24/7, unequivocally stable and thermally comfortable long term speeds ).

Pushing cache is useless. The notion that cache should be no more than 300 or 400 mhz behind the CPU is proven a myth. If cache is more than 1000 mhz below the CPU, performance is barely impacted (less than 1%), and then only on a few benchmarks. In some rare cases, likely variance associated with margin of error, performance is FASTER with slower cache speeds.

I've seen anecdotal evidence that cache speed is focused on L3, and our settings don't affect L1. If true, that would explain why we see nothing impacting performance, along with other more technical details - the CPU is more assisted by the size of the cache than it's speed, given certain reasonable limits.

It seems that most users think of the CPU as monolithic, performing one instruction at a time. Under the hood, a great deal of the CPU's work is divided into several sections all working in parallel, such that what cache is doing is happening while the CPU is completing other work, buffering against real time implications of cache speed.

In other words, there are many reasons NOT to get sucked into thinking cache speed should be raised above stock, or at least avoid concern until the cache approaches or exceeds 1000 Mhz below the CPU.

I also observed temperatures 2 or 3C higher when I was pushing cache and increasing its voltage...all useless heat.

If you have 4 sticks of RAM, or sometimes any RAM depending on it's behavior, there's anecdotal evidence that a hundredth to 15 thousandths of a volt bump on RAM, digital and analog IO might assist some of the higher CPU overclocks...but there are so many potential variables this isn't widely accepted.


----------



## aerotracks

Leaving cache 300MHz behind cores has been easier to stabilize for me. Plus I've been faring pretty well with 4600 uncore, latency goes down which is noticeable in 32M and AIDA, of course.

But each their own.


----------



## jdorje

Isn't the l1 cache on the cpu core itself?


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Some pretty seriously high voltages getting talked about. 1.46vcore still safe territory? Under what cooling? Sub ambient? Sub zero?
> 
> And 1.67vcore?
> 1.85 Vring? That must been a typo.


1.46 for suicide runs under VERY high end water i would call safe enough if youre actively monitoring temps with a dmm. But yeah, still a lot of v for sure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I try to stay at around 1.375 when under water with XTU / Cinebench etc. SuperPi 32M is just single core load at 32bit and no AVX, so I add another +50mV.
> 
> Talk about self restraint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I treat my chips nicely, though I can understand somebody with a tuning plan might take a different approach.


Typically i try to stay around 1.35 max under water for a 24/7 oc, but im also not scared to have to rma/ replace some hardware in the search for some oc contest victories haha. I guess it comes with the territory.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> most likely cache
> 
> reduce cache frequency or increase cache voltage. i go as high as 1.45V on the cache for 24\7 settings


Generally I have found bc 101 to be cache related and bc 124 to be Vcore related,at least with my chip.


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> I've read some interesting theories in various guides / discussions. The information is largely anecdotal, so YMMV.
> 
> Some report that raising the system agent can help stabilize. I've seen hints of this in my chip. At 4.6 I had no problem with 1.28v, but 4.7 wouldn't stabilize even approaching 1.4v, but a bump on system agent allowed 4.7 to remain stable through 32 hours of various tests at 1.31v.
> 
> Someone reported that DC specifically smoothed out when Vrin was dropped to 1.6, but this on boards with 12 phase power. The theory seems to state that DC's FIVR doesn't like to be overworked, and that higher Vrin is aimed at stabilizing the motherboard's supply. If the board's power treatment is robust, it doesn't need to be 0.6v over the target Vcore, and in my own tests this SEEMS to play out.
> 
> On my board, I did see that increasing FIVR's operating frequency was SLIGHTLY stabilizing. It seemed to shave 5 thousandths of a volt in higher overclocks. On mine, lower than 4.7 seemed to have no recognizable effect, and I certainly can't prove it helped my 4.7 or 4.8 attempts ( I'm not pushing for highest speeds, I'm tuning to highest 24/7, unequivocally stable and thermally comfortable long term speeds ).
> 
> Pushing cache is useless. The notion that cache should be no more than 300 or 400 mhz behind the CPU is proven a myth. If cache is more than 1000 mhz below the CPU, performance is barely impacted (less than 1%), and then only on a few benchmarks. In some rare cases, likely variance associated with margin of error, performance is FASTER with slower cache speeds.
> 
> I've seen anecdotal evidence that cache speed is focused on L3, and our settings don't affect L1. If true, that would explain why we see nothing impacting performance, along with other more technical details - the CPU is more assisted by the size of the cache than it's speed, given certain reasonable limits.
> 
> It seems that most users think of the CPU as monolithic, performing one instruction at a time. Under the hood, a great deal of the CPU's work is divided into several sections all working in parallel, such that what cache is doing is happening while the CPU is completing other work, buffering against real time implications of cache speed.
> 
> In other words, there are many reasons NOT to get sucked into thinking cache speed should be raised above stock, or at least avoid concern until the cache approaches or exceeds 1000 Mhz below the CPU.
> 
> I also observed temperatures 2 or 3C higher when I was pushing cache and increasing its voltage...all useless heat.
> 
> If you have 4 sticks of RAM, or sometimes any RAM depending on it's behavior, there's anecdotal evidence that a hundredth to 15 thousandths of a volt bump on RAM, digital and analog IO might assist some of the higher CPU overclocks...but there are so many potential variables this isn't widely accepted.


How much system agent voltage did you increase to stabilize 4.7ghz overclock from 4.6?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Generally I have found bc 101 to be cache related and bc 124 to be Vcore related,at least with my chip.


Me too, but it seems like when DC hits the wall it starts throwing 101s no matter what. I've tried almost everything at 5.2 on my chip and it gives a 101 pretty much every time.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Me too, but it seems like when DC hits the wall it starts throwing 101s no matter what. I've tried almost everything at 5.2 on my chip and it gives a 101 pretty much every time.


Try a lower temperature.
Somewhere under 65C or Lower.


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> How much system agent voltage did you increase to stabilize 4.7ghz overclock from 4.6?


It was .260 for the 4.7 Ghz.

I chose a voltage for 4.7 Ghz that was low, enough to boot but not enough to pass any stress (crashed in 30 seconds). That makes the CPU sensitive to changes in ancillary systems.

I then boosted SA (using my preferred binary search method) to see that .200 or so "seemed" to improve the odds of stress tests lasting more than 30 seconds.

I judged that to be the early point at which SA had some improved effect on 4.7 Ghz speeds.

I then returned to the target voltage for 4.7 Ghz operation, and continued standard overclocking.

Bumping SA alternately with VCore eventually stabilized with SA offset .260 (hours of Aida64, x264, OCCT, etc).

I still run at 4.6 24/7...my 4.7 demonstrated it's fine, just averaging over 85C with peaks into 95C at the required voltages, and I prefer to run cooler long term.

For 4.6 I run SA offset by .125 (my whole chip starts the sharp curve towards higher voltage requirements at 4.7...it will not do 4.9 within 1.45V).


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Me too, but it seems like when DC hits the wall it starts throwing 101s no matter what. I've tried almost everything at 5.2 on my chip and it gives a 101 pretty much every time.


what are your current settings, and if i had to guess its input voltage if havent tried that. I believe for 5.4ghz my input had to be aound 2.1 and for 5.2 around 1.98v depending on cache


----------



## JohnITRW

heres my best xtu yet, got my hands on the best mem i could, and was able to pull out 1283 at 5.1ghz, beating my previous 1278 @ 5.2ghz seems that xtu heavily weights mem timings. heres the link to the score. http://hwbot.org/submission/2755429_


----------



## tomytom99

Alright, I got the stuff now.



I know I know, my cable management is less than bad.


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Alright, I got the stuff now.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I know, my cable management is less than bad.


There are these neat little items at your local hardware shop called zip ties, that do wonders for cable managment





















Just giving you a hard time, congratulations and i look forward to seeing your results!


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*


Wait. What? A police station?

Like.....a real life toy?

Just messin'.....

Happy tuning!


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Alright, I got the stuff now.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I know, my cable management is less than bad.


please let us know how you score on XTU

I always scored low on MSI boards, but I love them M\Xpowers! I havent tried a z97 msi board yet just z87 mpower max.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> please let us know how you score on XTU
> 
> I always scored low on MSI boards, but I love them M\Xpowers! I havent tried a z97 msi board yet just z87 mpower max.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


haha. you get nice xtu scores! on msi









is there something im missing?

i run win7 sp1, maybe thats the problem

only good msi xtu scores i see on the bot are with xpower

nice to see you repping z87 still love dat chipset.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> haha. you get nice xtu scores! on msi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there something im missing?
> 
> i run win7 sp1, maybe thats the problem
> 
> only good msi xtu scores i see on the bot are with xpower
> 
> nice to see you repping z87 still love dat chipset.


Its all in the Memory.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Its all in the Memory.


cant be

same memory chips.

i try asus msi and gigabyte

on my z87 mpower i cant even break 1000 xtu points with an i7









put that same i7 in a z87x ud5h with same memory chips I score over 1100 xtu, like 1190 ish. same with asus

for me i have found xtu scores higher by increasing memory density. i get higher score with 16gb vs 8gb

my memory kits are slow compared to what some of you guys are rocking tho

come to mind i have seen some good z87 mpower xtu scores. doug2507 hit some good numbers

maybe its just me being incompetent


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> cant be
> 
> same memory chips.
> 
> i try asus msi and gigabyte
> 
> on my z87 mpower i cant even break 1000 xtu points with an i7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put that same i7 in a z87x ud5h with same memory chips I score over 1100 xtu, like 1190 ish. same with asus
> 
> for me i have found xtu scores higher by increasing memory density. i get higher score with 16gb vs 8gb
> 
> my memory kits are slow compared to what some of you guys are rocking tho


Just because you have the same mem, doesnt mean youll score the same, im guessing he was referring to the fact that intel xtu likes tight timings


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> cant be
> 
> same memory chips.
> 
> i try asus msi and gigabyte
> 
> on my z87 mpower i cant even break 1000 xtu points with an i7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put that same i7 in a z87x ud5h with same memory chips I score over 1100 xtu, like 1190 ish. same with asus
> 
> for me i have found xtu scores higher by increasing memory density. i get higher score with 16gb vs 8gb
> 
> my memory kits are slow compared to what some of you guys are rocking tho
> 
> come to mind i have seen some good z87 mpower xtu scores. doug2507 hit some good numbers
> 
> maybe its just me being incompetent


Well a little bit of it is also dependent on how the Mobos load the Secondary & tertiary timings.
Maybe Gigabyte & Asus do a better job at default then Msi. You should still be able to catch that with tuning on the MSi.

For example, it is a well known fact that ASRock Z97 OC Formula is the best board for benching 2D on Haswell.

Well here is me doing terrible on it



A bit okayish with more tuning & higher CPU clocks. Gained almost 116 points at any frequency



And here is aerotracks owning my scores with much lower CPU clocks, but rightly tuned memory..



Still can't catch upto him despite being 200Mhz faster on both Core & Uncore.
That might change though.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> Just because you have the same mem, doesnt mean youll score the same, im guessing he was referring to the fact that intel xtu likes tight timings


maybe i wasnt clear

if i take the same i7 at the same clocks with same memory kingston hyper x beast 2400mhz cl 11

i get lower scores on msi> 1000

put the same hardware in an asus or gigabyte board, same cpu clocks same memory frequency and timings i get much better scores


----------



## ProKoN

*how the Mobos load the Secondary & tertiary timings*

this could totally be it for sure.

I only mess with primary timings.

will xmp set secondary \tertiary timings automatically if enabled.

or once again dependent on how mainboard vendors apply "auto" rules?

after hitting high scores like this I no longer bench xtu on my mpower


----------



## rt123

If you own multiple Mobos then I understand that it isn't worth the trouble.

People who only own & can afford one will have to do the extra work.


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> maybe i wasnt clear
> 
> if i take the same i7 at the same clocks with same memory kingston hyper x beast 2400mhz cl 11
> 
> i get lower scores on msi> 1000
> 
> put the same hardware in an asus or gigabyte board, same cpu clocks same memory frequency and timings i get much better scores


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> *how the Mobos load the Secondary & tertiary timings*
> 
> this could totally be it for sure.
> 
> I only mess with primary timings.
> 
> will xmp set secondary \tertiary timings automatically if enabled.
> 
> or once again dependent on how mainboard vendors apply "auto" rules?
> 
> after hitting high scores like this I no longer bench xtu on my mpower


That is for sure the secondary timings and tirtiary being set looser, also, the m power could be setting the voltages on auto higher than the asus boards, and lower v will score higher in xtu


----------



## ProKoN

how does one learn about tertiary timings for their memories?

mpower certainly does apply more voltages than the others ive tested due to more robust LLC perhaps?, but i go by a digital multimeter

temps are always in check

there are ways people trick xtu as well to get higher scores.

i may have a mainboard fetish


----------



## rt123

Nice collection.
I'm jelly..

As for the RAM, I am a beginner myself @ RAM tuning, so I can't answer.

Best to make a thread about your questions in the RAM section.


----------



## ProKoN

with that being said if you the memory benches similar on maxxmem or aida64 would it be safe to say the secondary \tertiarry timings are the same\similar?


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Nice collection.
> I'm jelly..
> 
> As for the RAM, I am a beginner myself @ RAM tuning, so I can't answer.
> 
> Best to make a thread about your questions in the RAM section.


Im not really looking for help, I just noticed all the fastest guys are the internet were hanging out here lol. I love to learn and see what these peeps are up to and Im always open for suggestions.

I "get off" just looking at the high scores folks be posting here


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> with that being said if you the memory benches similar on maxxmem or aida64 would it be safe to say the secondary \tertiarry timings are the same\similar?


I would think so.

And I am personally nowhere close to fastest. But they do hang around these forums.









Edited :- For clarity.


----------



## ProKoN

anyone surpassing 1200 xtu points on 8 threads is doing pretty freaken awesome


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> how does one learn about tertiary timings for their memories?
> 
> mpower certainly does apply more voltages than the others ive tested due to more robust LLC perhaps?, but i go by a digital multimeter
> 
> temps are always in check
> 
> there are ways people trick xtu as well to get higher scores.
> 
> i may have a mainboard fetish


Im in the same boat as you with the mainboards. Try dialing down the voltages and seeing if that helps with scores. I would just boot with xmp, and whatever your tightest primary timings are, and then reboot into bios, and manually set the timings to whatever auto previously set them to. From there, start to work them down as you did your primaries.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> Im in the same boat as you with the mainboards. Try dialing down the voltages and seeing if that helps with scores. I would just boot with xmp, and whatever your tightest primary timings are, and then reboot into bios, and manually set the timings to whatever auto previously set them to. From there, start to work them down as you did your primaries.


well its nice to know im not alone.

your reasoning is logical for tertiary timings.

may have another crack at it this weekend.

soo many tertiary timings tho i usually stay out of those menus lol

but if you dont tweak and tune...you just gonna get passed.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> haha. you get nice xtu scores! on msi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there something im missing?
> 
> i run win7 sp1, maybe thats the problem
> 
> only good msi xtu scores i see on the bot are with xpower
> 
> nice to see you repping z87 still love dat chipset.


My XTU a few pages back was on Z97 Mpower Max AC, don't know if it was a good/bad/ok score. I rarely run XTU. Need to work on it more and figure out why the hell none of my memory will do 2400, driving me crazy.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> My XTU a few pages back was on Z97 Mpower Max AC, don't know if it was a good/bad/ok score. I rarely run XTU. Need to work on it more and figure out why the hell none of my memory will do 2400, driving me crazy.


thats a very good score!

hmmm maybe i just get plagued with poor mpower sample


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> And here is aerotracks owning my scores with much lower CPU clocks, but rightly tuned memory..


And here I own myself at the same clocks with my better chip.. funny story I put it up for sale and nobody wants it










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> That might change though.


Go for it


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> And here is aerotracks owning my scores with much lower CPU clocks, but rightly tuned memory..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I own myself at the same clocks with my better chip.. funny story I put it up for sale and nobody wants it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> That might change though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go for it
Click to expand...

I will take your RAM


----------



## Karan98

Guys I need some serious help.

I had my 4790k overclocked to 4.6ghz 1.264V underload with 44x Cache at 1.2v.. Recently the PC has become unstable. Last night I was playing TF2 and it BSOD with WHEA UNCORRECTABLE ERROR which is not enough voltage. So I went and increased the Vcore to 1.26v and Cache voltage to 1.215v with VRIN at 1.95v. Ran Prime95 1344k fft overnight to find my PC reporting that there was no signal from the DVI port.

I've decided I need to OC again from scratch but I'm having a hard time finding my stock voltage. XTU is telling me my stock voltage on Manual mode underload is 1.31V for 4.4GHz?

Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## aerotracks

@Karan: I'd step it down a notch to 4.5/4.2 make it nice and stable and then go from there.
Stock voltage: Reset optimized defaults, go to BIOS and look for value next to core voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I will take your RAM


Samsung kit sold privately, PSC kit sold on hwbot marketplace








The other sticks are here to stay.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> @Karan: I'd step it down a notch to 4.5/4.2 make it nice and stable and then go from there.
> Stock voltage: Reset optimized defaults, go to BIOS and look for value next to core voltage.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> I will take your RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung kit sold privately, PSC kit sold on hwbot marketplace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other sticks are here to stay.
Click to expand...

oh well







guess my tridentX 2600CL10 will have to do


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess my tridentX 2600CL10 will have to do


you've got a great kit right there stubass


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess my tridentX 2600CL10 will have to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you've got a great kit right there stubass
Click to expand...

yup, just have to make better use of them and see what they can do... one i am new to is sub-timings


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> @Karan: I'd step it down a notch to 4.5/4.2 make it nice and stable and then go from there.
> Stock voltage: Reset optimized defaults, go to BIOS and look for value next to core voltage.


Stock voltage is 1.056v. I have just tested 4.4/4.0 at 1.2v vcore, stable 2 hours of 1344k Prime. Where should I go from here?


----------



## fleetfeather

4.5/4 @ same volts lol


----------



## Goettens

Is it normal for the system to stutter during a stress test? It didn't when I ran Aida64 stability test on stock speed but did with a 20mv undervolt.









Also, got 3ºC lower temps with that lol

Edit: maybe was because of the RAM being full, just noticed it was being stress tested too.


----------



## Karan98

Just tested 4.5/4.2 at the same volts, only tested for about 30 mins of Prime95 1344 FFT. Now what should I try?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Just tested 4.5/4.2 at the same volts, only tested for about 30 mins of Prime95 1344 FFT. Now what should I try?


1. You pick a voltage, like 1.20v
2. You pick a conservative multiplier for the core ONLY (stop adjusting cache whilst you don't have a stable core)
3. You test for 2 hours
4. If stable, go 100mhz higher on the core
5. Once not stable, raise voltage or lower multiplier based on temps and/or preference
6. Once you have a 2hr stable multiplier again, retest it overnight to confirm you're actually properly stable
7. If stable overnight, lock in your profile so you have something to fall back on. You can now start pointlessly experimenting with bus speeds, cache speeds, and non-XMP ram profiles if you so desire


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Just tested 4.5/4.2 at the same volts, only tested for about 30 mins of Prime95 1344 FFT. Now what should I try?


run 30mins 512k for cache stability, then 30mins of 448k for testing input.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> run 30mins 512k for cache stability, then 30mins of 448k for testing input.


Passed all these tests. What's next? Sorry to sound like a complete noob asking every step of the way. Just to want to get it done right and not have to look back at it


----------



## aerotracks

not problem







30mins 864k is next in line, sometimes requires a little more VCore than previous tests.

After that I run custom in place 8-4096k, that's the toughest to pass.. little over 3 hours is usually considered stable for daily use. custom run alternates between large and small fft, so keep an eye on temps when 8k/12k/18k are on.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> not problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30mins 864k is next in line, sometimes requires a little more VCore than previous tests.
> 
> After that I run custom in place 8-4096k, that's the toughest to pass.. little over 3 hours is usually considered stable for daily use. custom run alternates between large and small fft, so keep an eye on temps when 8k/12k/18k are on.


Once passing all of this do I push for 4.6GHz or stay with 4.5GHz?


----------



## aerotracks

Stay with it for a couple days to see if it holds up in daily use.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Stay with it for a couple days to see if it holds up in daily use.


Okay great! I'll be gaming over this weekend with some friends so it will be a good test for my system. I'll report back after a few days


----------



## Goettens

Applied undervolt with Asus AI Suite, had to restart the PC, and now this undervolt is applied on Bios as default and AI Suite is not showing it as a custom value, it's at 0 instead.

What the hell happened here?


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Stay with it for a couple days to see if it holds up in daily use.


I ran into an issue. While running the final Prime 8-4096k FFT, my screen went blank due to inactivity, computer had not gone to sleep. I shook the mouse to make the display switch on but it wouldn't? Kept saying there was no signal from dvi until I held the power button and rebooted the system.

Any help?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> I ran into an issue. While running the final Prime 8-4096k FFT, my screen went blank due to inactivity, computer had not gone to sleep. I shook the mouse to make the display switch on but it wouldn't? Kept saying there was no signal from dvi until I held the power button and rebooted the system.
> 
> Any help?


i have same problem.it's related to power savings.if it goes to sleep only way to wake up the pc is to restart


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> i have same problem.it's related to power savings.if it goes to sleep only way to wake up the pc is to restart


The PC hadn't gone to sleep though?


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> The PC hadn't gone to sleep though?


go into power settings and disable you monitor from turning off

its most likely due to an unstable oc

monitor should always wake up after you shake the mouse even when stress testing


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> go into power settings and disable you monitor from turning off
> 
> its most likely due to an unstable oc
> 
> monitor should always wake up after you shake the mouse even when stress testing


Yeah that's what I believed too. I have gone to default settings with XMP enabled. I think there is something wrong with my CPU though.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Yeah that's what I believed too. I have gone to default settings with XMP enabled. I think there is something wrong with my CPU though.


prime 95 will overvolt appx .06V if you leave defaults set.

asus sets your vcore to manual mode if you enable xmp.

msi and gigabyte both leave voltage on adaptive if you leave settings at default and enable xmp.

check out this vid and see if it helps you at all.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> prime 95 will overvolt appx .06V if you leave defaults set.
> 
> asus sets your vcore to manual mode if you enable xmp.
> 
> msi and gigabyte both leave voltage on adaptive if you leave settings at default and enable xmp.
> 
> check out this vid and see if it helps you at all.


I did what you did in your video. Defaults with XMP and ran CInebench.. My CPU needs 1.262V for stock turbo


----------



## jdorje

When I run cinebench in realtime priority it completely freezes my system - no mouse activity even.


----------



## Karan98

I may just get Amazon to replace my CPU


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> When I run cinebench in realtime priority it completely freezes my system - no mouse activity even.


ya thats what happens

system will become unresponsive till the benchmark completes, or the system will fail and reboot.

not a suggested method if pushing high oc's


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> I did what you did in your video. Defaults with XMP and ran CInebench.. My CPU needs 1.262V for stock turbo


on my asus board it does the exact same thing at stock settings with xmp enabled. 1.26V manual voltage mode at stock turbo

i derped on that video and failed to see what happend with just changing xmp and leaving stock values to auto.

i will be doing an asus + 4790k vid this week. stay tuned


----------



## aerotracks

Squeezing the last bit out of that Pentium IMC







- never made use of 1.67 strap before. It works quite well.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=32m_4000_2880_7_21_67azuuv.png


----------



## ProKoN

heres my pentium pi


----------



## Karan98

What would be the best thing to do to get my PC working stable and properly?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> I did what you did in your video. Defaults with XMP and ran CInebench.. My CPU needs 1.262V for stock turbo


Something sounds off there, this is what I see.

Optimised/default settings gives me 1.056v in BIOS so no fancy chip here.
Changing Boot Performance Mode from Max. Non-Turbo to Turbo performance mode in BIOS raises this to 1.136v in BIOS.
Enabling XMP doesn't change vcore voltage requirement.

= Running Cine15 asked 1.136v, running Prime95 28.5 asked 1.156v. Something from Windows during this checking wanted 1.2v.

That last part about 1.2v shows that the ASUS _Auto_ for vcore is the same as _Offset_ and sure enough, disabling C states to check it, your vcore drops down to ~0.8v.

add: it's possible there's different behaviour between microcode, I'm using the latest 1C.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Something sounds off there, this is what I see.
> 
> Optimised/default settings gives me 1.056v in BIOS so no fancy chip here.
> Changing Boot Performance Mode from Max. Non-Turbo to Turbo performance mode in BIOS raises this to 1.136v in BIOS.
> Enabling XMP doesn't change vcore voltage requirement.
> 
> = Running Cine15 asked 1.136v, running Prime95 28.5 asked 1.156v. Something from Windows during this checking wanted 1.2v.
> 
> That last part about 1.2v shows that the ASUS _Auto_ for vcore is the same as _Offset_ and sure enough, disabling C states to check it, your vcore drops down to ~0.8v.
> 
> add: it's possible there's different behaviour between microcode, I'm using the latest 1C.


Default settings gives me the same voltage. Haven't done the turbo performance mode. I have XMP enabled. Cine15 asked for 1.262v clocked at 4.4GHz


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> What would be the best thing to do to get my PC working stable and properly?


stress test at 4.4ghz for a few hours @1.26V. if stable and temps are ok then start thinking about overclocking

good chance you can get 4.5-4.8ghz out of 1.26V


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Something sounds off there, this is what I see.
> 
> Optimised/default settings gives me 1.056v in BIOS so no fancy chip here.
> Changing Boot Performance Mode from Max. Non-Turbo to Turbo performance mode in BIOS raises this to 1.136v in BIOS.
> Enabling XMP doesn't change vcore voltage requirement.
> 
> = Running Cine15 asked 1.136v, running Prime95 28.5 asked 1.156v. Something from Windows during this checking wanted 1.2v.
> 
> That last part about 1.2v shows that the ASUS _Auto_ for vcore is the same as _Offset_ and sure enough, disabling C states to check it, your vcore drops down to ~0.8v.
> 
> add: it's possible there's different behaviour between microcode, I'm using the latest 1C.


I turned on the max turbo boot option and CPU Vcore shot up to 1.264V









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> stress test at 4.4ghz for a few hours @1.26V. if stable and temps are ok then start thinking about overclocking
> 
> good chance you can get 4.5-4.8ghz out of 1.26V


Should I set this voltage manually?


----------



## ProKoN

@error-id10t

z97 seems to load more aggressive auto values to 4790k vs z87


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> stress test at 4.4ghz for a few hours @1.26V. if stable and temps are ok then start thinking about overclocking
> 
> good chance you can get 4.5-4.8ghz out of 1.26V


x44 is not the default, at least on my board. There is actually no way to get x44, it runs at x42.. ASUS multi core enhancement (auto or disable are the options) or whatever doesn't raise this.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> I turned on the max turbo boot option and CPU Vcore shot up to 1.264V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I set this voltage manually?


yes. always set voltage manually and use manual mode not adaptive, just for stress testing

you may need less volts for 4.4ghz than 1.26V

adaptive voltage is preferred for 24\7 operation


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> yes. always set voltage manually and use manual mode not adaptive, just for stress testing
> 
> you may need less volts for 4.4ghz than 1.26V
> 
> adaptive voltage is preferred for 24\7 operation


Okay so in BIOS I set CPU Vcore to 1.26v and raise multiplier till I lose stability?


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> x44 is not the default, at least on my board. There is actually no way to get x44, it runs at x42.. ASUS multi core enhancement (auto or disable are the options) or whatever doesn't raise this.


you are correct

default multipliers for 4790k should look like this

44x
44x
43x
42x

my z87 boards set default multipliers and voltage properly as per intel stock spec of 4790k

Z97 seems to set the turbo ratios all at 44x with significantly more voltage usually 1.23V


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Okay so in BIOS I set CPU Vcore to 1.26v and raise multiplier till I lose stability?


you got er sunshine. monitor temps. try and keep er under 80-85c max

edit- good idea to set processor input voltage to 1.9V


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> you got er sunshine. monitor temps. try and keep er under 80-85c max


What should I use to stress test?


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> you got er sunshine. monitor temps. try and keep er under 80-85c max


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> What should I use to stress test?


5 runs of cinebench

10 runs of xtu benchmark

4 hours or more of p95 v24.9 (blend test) or higher or occt linpack with avx enabled

if you dont use software that pushes avx instructions you can use the xtu stress test, but it isnt the best

x264 and handbrake are also good or asus realbench


----------



## ProKoN




----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*


http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper118*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431032/top-cinebench-r15-cpu-scores


man your killing me.

ltt and hwbot is enough places to post

next up will be the jays2cents takeover project


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> man your killing me.
> 
> ltt and hwbot is enough places to post
> 
> next up will be the jays2cents takeover project


well there needs to be someone else because i'm 70% of the entire spreadsheet


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper118*
> 
> well there needs to be someone else because i'm 70% of the entire spreadsheet


Ill hop on it when i power my systems up!


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> heres my pentium pi


I may rebench tomorrow at 4800 with 2880C9









It won't do much more on the cores unfortunately.


----------



## Jumper118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> Ill hop on it when i power my systems up!


good! i currently hold the bottom 16 places


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I may rebench tomorrow at 4800 with 2880C9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't do much more on the cores unfortunately.


Do those Sammies do 2933..??


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Do those Sammies do 2933..??


Don't know. Fact that pentium IMC even takes them that far is half a miracle.


----------



## rt123

Please test tomorrow when you use a 4790K.
I got 4x4GB 2400C9 Tridents in today.

Have been playing with them for a few hours, 2933 boots but gives a bluescreen as soon as I try to run XTU. 2800C9 has been easy.

Would like to know if its the IMC or the sticks.

Currently binning the best 2 out of the 4.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> I ran into an issue. While running the final Prime 8-4096k FFT, my screen went blank due to inactivity, computer had not gone to sleep. I shook the mouse to make the display switch on but it wouldn't? Kept saying there was no signal from dvi until I held the power button and rebooted the system.
> 
> Any help?


Could be the 280x... It's very common for 7870 XT's to lose signal when monitor sleeps. Only way to get it back is power down system. Others in the Tahiti LE club have said it happens on other GPU's too. Thanks AMD.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Could be the 280x... It's very common for 7870 XT's to lose signal when monitor sleeps. Only way to get it back is power down system. Others in the Tahiti LE club have said it happens on other GPU's too. Thanks AMD.


Happens with 290s also.


----------



## M3TAl

How hard is it? Really? To make a driver that doesn't crap the bed when the monitor sleeps? It's been years AMD.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Please test tomorrow when you use a 4790K.
> I got 4x4GB 2400C9 Tridents in today.
> 
> Have been playing with them for a few hours, 2933 boots but gives a bluescreen as soon as I try to run XTU. 2800C9 has been easy.
> 
> Would like to know if its the IMC or the sticks.
> 
> Currently binning the best 2 out of the 4.


Well don't go straight from 2800 to 2933. Stay on 2800 divider and raise BCLK in small increments. You need a lot of testing when pushing both your sticks and the IMC to the limits. 2800+ at C9 is not an area where things "just work".

@Forceman: Yup, same here with 2 290s.


----------



## rt123

Thanks man, I'll give it a shot.

"RAM Training" is an area I am unfamiliar with.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumper118*
> 
> well there needs to be someone else because i'm 70% of the entire spreadsheet


well im your guy

bro fist @jumper118

pentiums are cute


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goettens*
> 
> Is it normal for the system to stutter during a stress test? It didn't when I ran Aida64 stability test on stock speed but did with a 20mv undervolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, got 3ºC lower temps with that lol
> 
> Edit: maybe was because of the RAM being full, just noticed it was being stress tested too.


IBT makes my system stutter as well. Others have asked too. It's fine. Also, running at near limit for your RAM capacity can do that too.


----------



## Goettens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> IBT makes my system stutter as well. Others have asked too. It's fine. Also, running at near limit for your RAM capacity can do that too.


Thanks for the answer.

Also, reseting the Bios should solve my issue, right?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goettens*
> 
> Applied undervolt with Asus AI Suite, had to restart the PC, and now this undervolt is applied on Bios as default and AI Suite is not showing it as a custom value, it's at 0 instead.
> 
> What the hell happened here?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Clear CMOS. It might be a jumper, or there is a battery you can pull for a minute.


----------



## By-Tor

My best Cinebench score ever... Not sure this is a good score overall, but it is for me.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> My best Cinebench score ever... Not sure this is a good score overall, but it is for me.


4.95 gigglehurtz? You should be able to get around 1020 pts with some tweaking.


----------



## Karan98

So I got 4.6GHz at 1.26v, 1.28v under load tested with 5 Cine15 runs, 10 XTU Benches and 8 hours of Asus RealBench. 4.7GHz bsod, not enough Vcore. Temps topped out at 79c max. Where should I proceed from here?


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Always 101 when benching.


Yeah Watchdog 0x101 is a bit tricky..

I found out its usually down to these 3 settings

- cpu system agent too low - VCCSA (0.040 - 0.070v+ is more then enough or in general @ higher cpu OC)
- cache OC & voltage unstable, too low voltage or just to high cache OC
- input voltage (SVID - Vccin) too low

-digital & analog IO keep both at auto.
- not enough power current (rare but can happen if using lower values)
-cpuv just a little too low, extra 0.005v should be enough.

..............................................................................................................................

I saw few mentioning ram timings, I was also very interested bought 2133 specifically to OC to 2400 or more.. Then I found few settings

RAM speeds are affected the most by 3rd timings, like by DDR2 that performance read level..
tRDRD
tRDRD_dr
tRDRD_dd <<<<<<<<<< can do some good stuff 5-6, but its also very sensitive, use 6 or 7 for stability.



got those from here, its fixed with latest bios at auto 2400, but 2666mhz+ still has some problems (at least Asus) and sets them too loose..
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6389/gskill-tridentx-review-2x4gb-at-ddr32666-c111313-165v

Quote:


> tRRDR: Sets the read to read delay where the subsequent read requires the access of a different rank on the same DIMM. 4 clocks will work with most configurations at high memory frequencies. Only needs adjustment when double-sided DIMMs are used.
> 
> tRRDD: Sets the read to read delay where the subsequent read requires the access of a different DIMM. 4 clocks will work with most configurations.
> 
> tWWDR: Sets the write to write delay where the subsequent write command requires the access of a different rank on the same DIMM.
> 
> tWWDD: Sets the write to write delay where the subsequent write requires the access of a different DIMM. 4 clocks will work with most configurations.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?5835-ASUS-Rampage-IV-Extreme-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking


My older config before asus fixed it @ 2400mhz

http://abload.de/image.php?img=140718014945chs86.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=140718014952vwsal.jpg

http://abload.de/image.php?img=14071801500091ser.jpg



some extra stuff, it looks universal for all mobos.
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?20079-Tuning-For-Better-MemTweakIt-Scores&s=ee1f2d6d68c91d7b19642d85a4623e66


----------



## Goettens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Clear CMOS. It might be a jumper, or there is a battery you can pull for a minute.


Clearing CMOS did the trick, thank you.

And screw Asus AI Suite.


----------



## Karan98

Once you've found your highest stable multiplier can you then start to adjust the BCLK?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Once you've found your highest stable multiplier can you then start to adjust the BCLK?


No, it's not worth messing with the BCLK since it also overclocks everything else (PCIe, SATA, etc). Too much risk of corruption for the few percent gain.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> No, it's not worth messing with the BCLK since it also overclocks everything else (PCIe, SATA, etc).


Is 4.6GHz @ 1.26v, 1.28v underload average for a 4790k?


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Is 4.6GHz @ 1.26v, 1.28v underload average for a 4790k?


As in typical, it would seem yes.

I haven't followed all your overclock posts...it appears you're using adaptive?

In my own 4790K I've used fixed (not that I'm making any recommendation to you)...but I'm about 1.28 for 4.6, with a boost of .125 or so on system agent. The voltage demand curve takes a sharp turn upwards at 4.7 on my chip. In fact I couldn't find a stable voltage at first for 4.7, though it would survive stress tests for hours, it would eventually crash, brushing up against 1.4v (which I personally don't do).

So, I found that for 4.7, on this one, bumping system agent to .260 offset helped stability at 4.7 in the lower 1.3x range (I forget...only my second coffee today), and it survived 24 to 48 hours of tests. I'm not a bleeding edge type, I need unequivocal stability (including thermal limits with a dusty HSF), so I settled at 4.6 myself (max temps in the mid-late 70's, nice and comfortable).

I'm guestimating that over half the 4790K production is like this, with under 20% just as comfortable at 4.8 and maybe 2% or fewer reasonably comfortable at 5.0.


----------



## aerotracks

Saved that 4G G3258 profile from yesterday and put my 4690k through it, no problem


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> As in typical, it would seem yes.
> 
> I haven't followed all your overclock posts...it appears you're using adaptive?
> 
> In my own 4790K I've used fixed (not that I'm making any recommendation to you)...but I'm about 1.28 for 4.6, with a boost of .125 or so on system agent. The voltage demand curve takes a sharp turn upwards at 4.7 on my chip. In fact I couldn't find a stable voltage at first for 4.7, though it would survive stress tests for hours, it would eventually crash, brushing up against 1.4v (which I personally don't do).
> 
> So, I found that for 4.7, on this one, bumping system agent to .260 offset helped stability at 4.7 in the lower 1.3x range (I forget...only my second coffee today), and it survived 24 to 48 hours of tests. I'm not a bleeding edge type, I need unequivocal stability (including thermal limits with a dusty HSF), so I settled at 4.6 myself (max temps in the mid-late 70's, nice and comfortable).
> 
> I'm guestimating that over half the 4790K production is like this, with under 20% just as comfortable at 4.8 and maybe 2% or fewer reasonably comfortable at 5.0.


Mines is exactly the same as yours, and I am using a static voltage. I can get 4.7 stable at 1.33v ish


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> As in typical, it would seem yes.
> 
> I haven't followed all your overclock posts...it appears you're using adaptive?
> 
> In my own 4790K I've used fixed (not that I'm making any recommendation to you)...but I'm about 1.28 for 4.6, with a boost of .125 or so on system agent. The voltage demand curve takes a sharp turn upwards at 4.7 on my chip. In fact I couldn't find a stable voltage at first for 4.7, though it would survive stress tests for hours, it would eventually crash, brushing up against 1.4v (which I personally don't do).
> 
> So, I found that for 4.7, on this one, bumping system agent to .260 offset helped stability at 4.7 in the lower 1.3x range (I forget...only my second coffee today), and it survived 24 to 48 hours of tests. I'm not a bleeding edge type, I need unequivocal stability (including thermal limits with a dusty HSF), so I settled at 4.6 myself (max temps in the mid-late 70's, nice and comfortable).
> 
> I'm guestimating that over half the 4790K production is like this, with under 20% just as comfortable at 4.8 and maybe 2% or fewer reasonably comfortable at 5.0.


Yes higher VCCSA helps lower cpuv, btw 0.950v total offset, or ~ 0.150v+ offset is enough for ram OC @ 3ghz..

Try to stay bellow 0.200v+,

found this once here @ overclock.net in one Haswell thread.. And this is max max on air/aio h2o


----------



## aerotracks

+0.020V on SA and +0.030V on VTT a/d has been enough to keep my Vietnam i7 happy at 2860C9 all tight in XTU at 5000.

What kind of stuff do you run so you need +.260V?


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Mines is exactly the same as yours, and I am using a static voltage. I can get 4.7 stable at 1.33v ish


Mine is batch L418C173, delivered late Dec 2014. Malaysian manufacture.

I assumed going in that I should be able to reach 4.5, but the HSF I was using wasn't really up to that task, so I ordered Phanteks PH-TCP14PE.

My temps were lopsided, at least 12C hotter core1, graduating downward to core4. I delidded, before the Phanteks, which normalized temps within about 2C, cores 2&3 warmer than 1&4. That temp pattern follows the soldered IHS pattern of similar physical layout, so I consider that "corrected".

With the Phanteks I can move to 4.8, but I haven't spent time working that (I think it takes 1.38v if memory serves, about .35 offset for system agent). Some 2 hours of testing at 4.8 showed I'll average middle 80's in temps, with short, occasionally peaks in the mid 90's. That's entirely reasonable to sustain under most circumstances. Real world usage tests (I rendered some images in 3DS Max, ran some video transcodes, etc)...showed that at 4.8 I'd really see 80C averages, with peaks occasionally at 90, but that's when the HSF is new, clean and ambient is low at 76F (where I live, 72 is winter). So, rather than have to worry about temps I settle at something very long term stable. That way, as history showed me, when the HSF collects dust I can take a few days to decide when to shut down to clean it (I run 24/7 for months at a time).

I personally regard 1.38v as a tad high for 4.8, as it would seem so do the people at "Silicon Lottery", who focus on 1.35v for binning.

Each of us must balance our interests for speed against the limits of the chip based on our own intentions and preferences. Our two chips are likely able to handle 4.8 if we're willing to push hard on them, which seems to say they're average to good, not below the 50% mark, but not the highly sought after golden chips that do 4.8 at 1.3v or less.

To me, upgrading from an AMD 955 @ 3.7 ghz, this is a 3X + speed upgrade, when in fact that old 955 was completely viable (I'm not a gamer, programmer). I hung on to it for a long while because I really can't stand the downtime and pre-occupation (which is why I'm a highly seasonal member of this board). I had to move to Intel for software demands (HAXM, for example), and the speed boost is gravy for me. Really nice, can't get enough of it kind of gravy.

If you're gaming and needed that extra 100/200Mhz, it sounds like our chips could do that if you're willing to handle the downside in heat/electromigration/motherboard wear, etc., but I'm going to be in need of equal stability on this one until about 2018.


----------



## federico9292

HI !

i'm new here, I own a 4690k (is there a way to determine the quality, from the batch code?) an ASRock z97 Extreme 3, powered by a Corsair RM650

is there someone in this 1300+ pages that has a pre-configured setting for a stable overclock and a near-zero-consuption in idle mode? I mean, the multiplier should go down to 8x when in idle...
I think that the blck should stick to 100Mhz but mine is bouncing from 94 to 99, even if set from bios to 100.

i'd love to hear and try every hint you can give me...!

at the moment i'm at this settings :

all core - x45
100.00 blck
fixed input voltage 1,900V
adaptive cpu voltage 1.250 (down to about 0,700v in idle)

and some other things. actually, I can't save the configuration on the disk, it gives an error and abort the saving. so... maybe some screenshot? i'd prefer a configuration from scratch...!


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> Mine is batch L418C173, delivered late Dec 2014. Malaysian manufacture.
> 
> I assumed going in that I should be able to reach 4.5, but the HSF I was using wasn't really up to that task, so I ordered Phanteks PH-TCP14PE.
> 
> My temps were lopsided, at least 12C hotter core1, graduating downward to core4. I delidded, before the Phanteks, which normalized temps within about 2C, cores 2&3 warmer than 1&4. That temp pattern follows the soldered IHS pattern of similar physical layout, so I consider that "corrected".
> 
> With the Phanteks I can move to 4.8, but I haven't spent time working that (I think it takes 1.38v if memory serves, about .35 offset for system agent). Some 2 hours of testing at 4.8 showed I'll average middle 80's in temps, with short, occasionally peaks in the mid 90's. That's entirely reasonable to sustain under most circumstances. Real world usage tests (I rendered some images in 3DS Max, ran some video transcodes, etc)...showed that at 4.8 I'd really see 80C averages, with peaks occasionally at 90, but that's when the HSF is new, clean and ambient is low at 76F (where I live, 72 is winter). So, rather than have to worry about temps I settle at something very long term stable. That way, as history showed me, when the HSF collects dust I can take a few days to decide when to shut down to clean it (I run 24/7 for months at a time).
> 
> I personally regard 1.38v as a tad high for 4.8, as it would seem so do the people at "Silicon Lottery", who focus on 1.35v for binning.
> 
> Each of us must balance our interests for speed against the limits of the chip based on our own intentions and preferences. Our two chips are likely able to handle 4.8 if we're willing to push hard on them, which seems to say they're average to good, not below the 50% mark, but not the highly sought after golden chips that do 4.8 at 1.3v or less.
> 
> To me, upgrading from an AMD 955 @ 3.7 ghz, this is a 3X + speed upgrade, when in fact that old 955 was completely viable (I'm not a gamer, programmer). I hung on to it for a long while because I really can't stand the downtime and pre-occupation (which is why I'm a highly seasonal member of this board). I had to move to Intel for software demands (HAXM, for example), and the speed boost is gravy for me. Really nice, can't get enough of it kind of gravy.
> 
> If you're gaming and needed that extra 100/200Mhz, it sounds like our chips could do that if you're willing to handle the downside in heat/electromigration/motherboard wear, etc., but I'm going to be in need of equal stability on this one until about 2018.


Mine is batch L436C878 Malaysian. I have another CPU coming from Silicon Lottery which is 4.8GHz at 1.3v. I'm keeping mine at 4.6GHz as I'm planning on keeping this computer to it's unfortunate death, so 4.6GHz is enough for my gaming and video encoding needs


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *federico9292*
> 
> HI !
> 
> i'm new here, I own a 4690k (is there a way to determine the quality, from the batch code?) an ASRock z97 Extreme 3, powered by a Corsair RM650
> 
> is there someone in this 1300+ pages that has a pre-configured setting for a stable overclock and a near-zero-consuption in idle mode? I mean, the multiplier should go down to 8x when in idle...
> I think that the blck should stick to 100Mhz but mine is bouncing from 94 to 99, even if set from bios to 100.
> 
> i'd love to hear and try every hint you can give me...!
> 
> at the moment i'm at this settings :
> 
> all core - x45
> 100.00 blck
> fixed input voltage 1,900V
> adaptive cpu voltage 1.250 (down to about 0,700v in idle)
> 
> and some other things. actually, I can't save the configuration on the disk, it gives an error and abort the saving. so... maybe some screenshot? i'd prefer a configuration from scratch...!


No, nobody has a magical profile to overclock your chip.

You shouldn't use adaptive voltage. You should use all cstates; that will give you <0.1v vcore and ~10w ia core on idle.

You usually need a fat32 usb stick to save profiles. If you can't save profiles you probably can't save screen shots.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Is 4.6GHz @ 1.26v, 1.28v underload average for a 4790k?


Based on all the oc's I've seen I would guess 47x or 48x is the median for 1.3v. So you are probably a little below average.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goettens*
> 
> Is it normal for the system to stutter during a stress test? It didn't when I ran Aida64 stability test on stock speed but did with a 20mv undervolt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, got 3ºC lower temps with that lol
> 
> Edit: maybe was because of the RAM being full, just noticed it was being stress tested too.


Adia test is a joke.

Yes serious stress tests will cause system stuttering. This is because the test is actually using 100% and what you want it to do had to wait in line

Obviously this answer is the short version.

@Jdorje oh come on. Asus trying to pump 1.5v through your chips. That would be stable right? ( sarcasm)


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> +0.020V on SA and +0.030V on VTT a/d has been enough to keep my Vietnam i7 happy at 2860C9 all tight in XTU at 5000.
> 
> What kind of stuff do you run so you need +.260V?


The .260v is just the value that finally worked against test ranging from x264 to OCCT. I arrived at the value after first exploring .15 and seeing that helped at 4.6, but for 4.7 there was little result into .260v

Now, my usage profile is all over the map: Multiple VM's in various operating systems, 3DS Max, Photoshop, Premiere, Visual Studio, video transcoding, audio workstation...yet these are diverse loads which tackle highly varied machine usage pattern.

Ultimately, though, what one chip requires doesn't really tells us what another requires.

I've yet to find any good, reliable data which tells us what limits apply to system agent...certainly very little comes from Intel. I see more heat implication from raising cache voltage than from system agent, but then I don't think there's a temperature sensor specifically monitoring system agent. Where did the data come from to suggest .260 is high? How has such a limitation been determined? I've read seemingly authoritative sources claim system agent boosts of .375, hinting that .6 is a hard limit, while others saying .25 isn't safe.

I'm running at 4.6, where system agent is boosted much lower than .260...that's just what the 4.7 speeds seem to require. There was no stable voltage to be found on the CPU alone up to 1.4v for 4.7 Ghz, but stability suddenly appeared as system agent approached .260v offset at voltages well below 1.4v vcore.

None of this implied RAM overclocking. My RAM is 1600 cas 9, which I'm running at exactly that. Even at 1333 cas 9 4.7 ghz wouldn't stabilize without a system agent boost.

It would seem that the interface between system agent and the CPU need the boost, not the RAM. That is, no speed below 4.6 needed any SA boost.

I have 4 sticks (need 32 Gbytes), so I boost RAM voltage to 1.510 (although I didn't find a known need, there were unexplained issues during early overclock sessions that seemed to help with, and it's widely suggested that RAM and I/O to RAM might need a slight boost when overclocking the CPU & 4 RAM sticks).

I think people tend to believe in certain concepts about voltage requirements from one system or another based on personal experience or certain low volume average results, but the fact is that in the 1.4 billion transistors involved, we have no idea, from one chip to another, which ones are the weakest link in a particular chip. Mine might be unusually weak in system agent, whereas someone else might have weaker transistors in the cache. To that end, my cache doesn't like 4.4 Ghz at all. Trying to stabilize 4.4 required 1.25V for the cache, and the heat went up 3C or more doing that, with no recognizable benefit at all. So, I run cache at 4.0 with a stock voltage + 0.05.


----------



## aerotracks

Yep, I only had 10 chips in the socket, out of which 10 (even the last crappy pentium which barely did 4.3 at 1.39V) worked at +20mV SA running 2666C10/2400C9 with either 2 sticks or 4 sticks at clock speeds from 4000 to 5000 with no adjustments necessary.

But that's just my experience and I certainly don't claim it's conclusive for all Haswells out there.

Maybe just an odd chip.. maybe an issue that SA seems to fix with the root cause somewhere else.


----------



## Goettens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Adia test is a joke.
> 
> Yes serious stress tests will cause system stuttering. This is because the test is actually using 100% and what you want it to do had to wait in line
> 
> Obviously this answer is the short version.
> 
> @Jdorje oh come on. Asus trying to pump 1.5v through your chips. That would be stable right? ( sarcasm)


Why Aida is a joke? Some people prefer it over Prime, and XTU doesn't fully stress the system. I didn't try OCCT and x264 yet, should I use them? And for the RAM, which one to use?

And I know that was a short explanation, no need for extensive answers.


----------



## By-Tor

Have my 4790k running @ 4.9ghz stable on v1.30 right now and doing great.

Is the vcore to high for 24/7 use on this processor?


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Have my 4790k running @ 4.9ghz stable on v1.30 right now and doing great.
> 
> Is the vcore to high for 24/7 use on this processor?


I hesitate to make declarations on this subject, but you're inside the border as most would have it. We don't have long term data on 22nm chips (they've not made them that long), and they are different from the older examples.

With your cooling (it's water, right)...as long as your temperatures are good, 1.3v isn't much concern. 1.4v is, and 1.35v is subject to alternating opinions.

For a 4790K to do 4.9Ghz at 1.3v is uncommon. You're in the golden territory.


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goettens*
> 
> Why Aida is a joke? Some people prefer it over Prime, and XTU doesn't fully stress the system. I didn't try OCCT and x264 yet, should I use them? And for the RAM, which one to use?
> 
> And I know that was a short explanation, no need for extensive answers.


Ah, that could go on like a religious argument.

Aida is actually well done, but it can be configured to focus on RAM, CPU, Cache...or all. It uses mixed instructions representing realistic operation rather than focused synthetic loads, and it doesn't assign itself high priority to starve other tasks while it operates. You can run Aida while using your system, generally, without noticing it's there unless you ran a high intensity task competing with it.

It also won't show cracks quickly, like other tests. So....Goettens calls it a joke, but that's a rash assessment. I chuckle at the reasoning behind favoring one test or another, because I'm a developer with decades of experience, so I know what's happening under the hood.

Take OCCT for example. It can more quickly crash some machines than Aida64, but I've seen machines pass OCCT for 24 hours and fail with Aida64 in 30 seconds. I've also seen the reverse. I happen to understand why, but these kinds of anecdotal results tend to convince people one test is more capable than another. The truth is that one SYSTEM within a CPU is more vulnerable than others, and which one is most vulnerable differs for each CPU. Even if you run the same test repeated, the CPU is so complex that it won't use the exact same transistors in the exact same sequence twice (there can be rare exceptions).

Some believe x264 is the best, most capable of exposing an unstable overclock. That's correct if their particular CPU is most vulnerable to the work x264 is doing.

You should try several different examples. Yet, take something from my own example on my trusty old AMD 955. I had it rock solid from the entire library of test software popular in 2010 at 3.8 Ghz. 24 hours of Prime, 24 hours of linpack, 48 hours of Aida, 24 hours of x264 (though not that recent one), and others I don't remember.

Yet, I used that chip for virtual machines in VMWare. I thought it was software crashing the machine, but at 3.7 Ghz VMWare was stable as a rock (as in sometimes I have several 6 hour compilations in Linux, and run the machine 24/7 for weeks). At 3.8 Ghz, I could plan on VM's quitting on me. Most of these stress tests have no way of exercising those circuits specifically associated with hardware virtualization instructions. As a result, I had not yet tested those until I ran virtual machines.

If you run OCCT on a 4790K, avoid the "AVX" enabled linpack. It's unrealistic to load the machine that much (way too much heat). No other test you run except that kind of thing will generate so much heat. Not even software that relies on AVX.

What's strange to many is that if you DO run the AVX version, and have enough cooling to survive it for a while, while it's obviously among the most stressful algorithms in terms of heat generated, and therefore power consumed, it's no more or less likely to expose a weak overclock than other tests.

Unless, of course, it's the AVX circuitry that's "weak" in that particular CPU. "Weak" is a poor word choice, but suggestive. Vulnerable, or finicky, or more demanding might be slightly more accurate words.


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> I hesitate to make declarations on this subject, but you're inside the border as most would have it. We don't have long term data on 22nm chips (they've not made them that long), and they are different from the older examples.
> 
> With your cooling (it's water, right)...as long as your temperatures are good, 1.3v isn't much concern. 1.4v is, and 1.35v is subject to alternating opinions.
> 
> For a 4790K to do 4.9Ghz at 1.3v is uncommon. You're in the golden territory.


I wouldnt say that is that uncommon, ive got one chip doing 4.9 at 1.275, and another doing 5 at 1.3 and 5.1 at 1.325


----------



## Goettens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> Ah, that could go on like a religious argument.
> 
> Aida is actually well done, but it can be configured to focus on RAM, CPU, Cache...or all. It uses mixed instructions representing realistic operation rather than focused synthetic loads, and it doesn't assign itself high priority to starve other tasks while it operates. You can run Aida while using your system, generally, without noticing it's there unless you ran a high intensity task competing with it.
> 
> It also won't show cracks quickly, like other tests. So....Goettens calls it a joke, but that's a rash assessment. I chuckle at the reasoning behind favoring one test or another, because I'm a developer with decades of experience, so I know what's happening under the hood.
> 
> Take OCCT for example. It can more quickly crash some machines than Aida64, but I've seen machines pass OCCT for 24 hours and fail with Aida64 in 30 seconds. I've also seen the reverse. I happen to understand why, but these kinds of anecdotal results tend to convince people one test is more capable than another. The truth is that one SYSTEM within a CPU is more vulnerable than others, and which one is most vulnerable differs for each CPU. Even if you run the same test repeated, the CPU is so complex that it won't use the exact same transistors in the exact same sequence twice (there can be rare exceptions).
> 
> Some believe x264 is the best, most capable of exposing an unstable overclock. That's correct if their particular CPU is most vulnerable to the work x264 is doing.
> 
> You should try several different examples. Yet, take something from my own example on my trusty old AMD 955. I had it rock solid from the entire library of test software popular in 2010 at 3.8 Ghz. 24 hours of Prime, 24 hours of linpack, 48 hours of Aida, 24 hours of x264 (though not that recent one), and others I don't remember.
> 
> Yet, I used that chip for virtual machines in VMWare. I thought it was software crashing the machine, but at 3.7 Ghz VMWare was stable as a rock (as in sometimes I have several 6 hour compilations in Linux, and run the machine 24/7 for weeks). At 3.8 Ghz, I could plan on VM's quitting on me. Most of these stress tests have no way of exercising those circuits specifically associated with hardware virtualization instructions. As a result, I had not yet tested those until I ran virtual machines.
> 
> If you run OCCT on a 4790K, avoid the "AVX" enabled linpack. It's unrealistic to load the machine that much (way too much heat). No other test you run except that kind of thing will generate so much heat. Not even software that relies on AVX.
> 
> What's strange to many is that if you DO run the AVX version, and have enough cooling to survive it for a while, while it's obviously among the most stressful algorithms in terms of heat generated, and therefore power consumed, it's no more or less likely to expose a weak overclock than other tests.
> 
> Unless, of course, it's the AVX circuitry that's "weak" in that particular CPU. "Weak" is a poor word choice, but suggestive. Vulnerable, or finicky, or more demanding might be slightly more accurate words.


Oh I didn't think of it that way, to test stability with a few different softwares, will do it when I can. But I'm not spending an entire week just for stress testing lol, maybe 1-2 hours each once I reach my limit.

And again thanks a lot for helping us.



Spoiler: spoiler



And I didn't call Aida a joke, Mega Man did it.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> I wouldnt say that is that uncommon, ive got one chip doing 4.9 at 1.275, and another doing 5 at 1.3 and 5.1 at 1.325


You say it's not uncommon? I say you are a lucky bastard.


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goettens*
> 
> You say it's not uncommon? I say you are a lucky bastard.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> I wouldnt say that is that uncommon, ive got one chip doing 4.9 at 1.275, and another doing 5 at 1.3 and 5.1 at 1.325


After you see the above, and assuming we're talking about DC and some Haswell's like 4770K, I have to say that there are a lot in the databases that just can't get past 4.7.

Nearly every early review I read about the 4790K described 4.6 as their average, and 4.8 as probably unattainable except for someone else's example in some lab or corporate test sample, or at the least in the limits of temperature and voltage.

I'd add, too, that at least half of the production line has issues with IHS mounts which thermally limit 1.3v from being reasonable. Until I delidded mine, 1.28v was too much for core 1 & 2.

I would argue uncommon qualifies when the percentage is below 25%.


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After you see the above, and assuming we're talking about DC and some Haswell's like 4770K, I have to say that there are a lot in the databases that just can't get past 4.7.
> 
> Nearly every early review I read about the 4790K described 4.6 as their average, and 4.8 as probably unattainable except for someone else's example in some lab or corporate test sample, or at the least in the limits of temperature and voltage.
> 
> I'd add, too, that at least half of the production line has issues with IHS mounts which thermally limit 1.3v from being reasonable. Until I delidded mine, 1.28v was too much for core 1 & 2.
> 
> I would argue uncommon qualifies when the percentage is below 25%.


Fair enough, i guess cooling comes into play also, as all of my samples have been tested under custom water, where 1.3v barely beraks 50 degrees at 5.0 in xtu


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> Fair enough, i guess cooling comes into play also, as all of my samples have been tested under custom water, where 1.3v barely beraks 50 degrees at 5.0 in xtu


I think at those temps you might actually lower the voltage requirements of the unit under sample (at least there's some data suggestive that's so).

Maybe smart lucky bastard would be more fitting?









Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## SamuelITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> I think at those temps you might actually lower the voltage requirements of the unit under sample (at least there's some data suggestive that's so).
> 
> Maybe smart lucky bastard would be more fitting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist


John is beyond lucky, I know him personally. Every chip he touches is borderline golden. He's been shooting me cpuz verifications of 5.4 on a mini itx build he did.

Has it and a 980 running off a single 240 rad and still gets better temps than me...lol


----------



## Goettens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelITRW*
> 
> John is beyond lucky, I know him personally. Every chip he touches is borderline golden. He's been shooting me cpuz verifications of 5.4 on a mini itx build he did.
> 
> Has it and a 980 running off a single 240 rad and still gets better temps than me...lol


I would be glad if he send one of these to me lol


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> I think at those temps you might actually lower the voltage requirements of the unit under sample (at least there's some data suggestive that's so).
> 
> Maybe smart lucky bastard would be more fitting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist


Yes, you are correct that lowering temps does in fact reduce voltage needed. It is more significant to me when i can keep the temperatures below 70 degrees, the voltage at or below 1.325v, so 5.1ghz and 4.8ghz cache, for me. Beyond that, when running at 70+, the voltage increase needed for the same clocks is about .150v. I found this out when messing with my fan profiles for fun. Just my .02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelITRW*
> 
> John is beyond lucky, I know him personally. Every chip he touches is borderline golden. He's been shooting me cpuz verifications of 5.4 on a mini itx build he did.
> 
> Has it and a 980 running off a single 240 rad and still gets better temps than me...lol


I always clap three times, do four jumping jacks, and three pushups, followed by some deep breathing and focusing my energy towards good silicone before purchasing a chip. Try it next time you're at Fry's I bet you'll get a 5ghz chip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goettens*
> 
> I would be glad if he send one of these to me lol


Want a 4960x thatll do 4.875ghz at 1.425v on water? Max temps around 72 degrees.

Also, i just ordered an F1 dark pot and tek 9 gpu pot from kingpin cooling. I REALLY look forward to freezing a couple of my 4790's. Will be going for max core frequency on at least one of them. Anyone have any board recommendations, kinda bummed ROG didnt release a good z97 ln2 board, so im leaning to the SOC Force from Gigabyte. All the buttons look pretty neat


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goettens*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Adia test is a joke.
> 
> Yes serious stress tests will cause system stuttering. This is because the test is actually using 100% and what you want it to do had to wait in line
> 
> Obviously this answer is the short version.
> 
> @Jdorje oh come on. Asus trying to pump 1.5v through your chips. That would be stable right? ( sarcasm)
> 
> 
> 
> Why Aida is a joke? Some people prefer it over Prime, and XTU doesn't fully stress the system. I didn't try OCCT and x264 yet, should I use them? And for the RAM, which one t
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Goettens*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Adia test is a joke.
> 
> Yes serious stress tests will cause system stuttering. This is because the test is actually using 100% and what you want it to do had to wait in line
> 
> Obviously this answer is the short version.
> 
> @Jdorje oh come on. Asus trying to pump 1.5v through your chips. That would be stable right? ( sarcasm)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why Aida is a joke? Some people prefer it over Prime, and XTU doesn't fully stress the system. I didn't try OCCT and x264 yet, should I use them? And for the RAM, which one to use?
> 
> And I know that was a short explanation, no need for extensive answers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> I think at those temps you might actually lower the voltage requirements of the unit under sample (at least there's some data suggestive that's so).
> 
> Maybe smart lucky bastard would be more fitting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are correct that lowering temps does in fact reduce voltage needed. It is more significant to me when i can keep the temperatures below 70 degrees, the voltage at or below 1.325v, so 5.1ghz and 4.8ghz cache, for me. Beyond that, when running at 70+, the voltage increase needed for the same clocks is about .150v. I found this out when messing with my fan profiles for fun. Just my .02
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SamuelITRW*
> 
> John is beyond lucky, I know him personally. Every chip he touches is borderline golden. He's been shooting me cpuz verifications of 5.4 on a mini itx build he did.
> 
> Has it and a 980 running off a single 240 rad and still gets better temps than me...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always clap three times, do four jumping jacks, and three pushups, followed by some deep breathing and focusing my energy towards good silicone before purchasing a chip. Try it next time you're at Fry's I bet you'll get a 5ghz chip
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Goettens*
> 
> I would be glad if he send one of these to me lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Want a 4960x thatll do 4.875ghz at 1.425v on water? Max temps around 72 degrees.
> 
> Also, i just ordered an F1 dark pot and tek 9 gpu pot from kingpin cooling. I REALLY look forward to freezing a couple of my 4790's. Will be going for max core frequency on at least one of them. Anyone have any board recommendations, kinda bummed ROG didnt release a good z97 ln2 board, so im leaning to the SOC Force from Gigabyte. All the buttons look pretty neat
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

now before i start i would like to say as already seen stability is highly subjective, and some people do like it.

also i am not stating they are wrong, to each their own, however i will always call it a joke, and i pay to use aida

personally i only use 3 things to test stability

i HAVE NOT oced my 4790k yet still waiting for custom res to use with the rig how ever all my rigs are tested with ibt-avx prime and then lastly the best dvdfab

people say " your pc will never see such high loads" these people have never used dvdfab,

these high loads that are unrealistic do exist

all my 8350s have done it, my 3930k have ( 4.8ghz 1.4v 2400 ram ) i have never bsod since due to the oc of cpu

the reason i called it a joke is it usually does not find stability imo/experience

to those that like it, great to those that dont.... also great the only thing that you have to agree with this statement is again stability is subjective, if you are happy with it, great if not thats ok


----------



## electro2u

I don't use Aida64 for stability testing because it failed to find instability which existed in normal everyday usage for my first 4770k. Aida64 would pass for hours and regular usage in manual Vcore would crash while just doing regular things like browsing. Started using prime95 instead and it will find instability very quickly such that if I can pass just a few minutes of low fft I never see bsod no matter what else I do or what kind of testing I throw at it. Maybe Aida has gotten better but high heat output and accurate testing of heavy loads seem to me to go hand in hand.


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ......i HAVE NOT oced my 4790k yet still waiting for custom res to use with the rig how ever all my rigs are tested with ibt-avx prime and then lastly the best dvdfab
> 
> people say " your pc will never see such high loads" these people have never used dvdfab,
> 
> these high loads that are unrealistic do exist
> 
> all my 8350s have done it, my 3930k have ( 4.8ghz 1.4v 2400 ram ) i have never bsod since due to the oc of cpu


I think we're actually talking about two different things.

In OCCT linpak, if the AVX option is turned on, it appears to use the 4790K's AVX 2.0 instruction set, which do not have exact counterparts in 3930K or 8350.

That's makes it a completely different animal.

I have DVDFab, haven't had a problem with it in the past on other machines either, and when I tried it on this 4790K it didn't heat the chip up as much as linpak from OCCT with AVX enabled.

I don't have a 3930K to compare, but I suspect that's what you're seeing...that the AVX (1.0) is fine, and if we could control OCCT to limit to AVX (1.0) I think the 4790K would have no problem, but AVX2...not so much.


----------



## Wirerat

I moved into a fractal R5 and added a full loop. I know everything is working fine because my gpu temps are 50c max.

My 4790k temps are about 1-2c better than with h110. I have reseated cpu block a few times. Thats not an issue.

It is dead silent now which is awsome but for some reason I was expecting better cpu temps too. A nod to h110 for being as good as a full custom loop.

I guess i will have to delid if i want any better cpu temps.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I moved into a fractal R5 and added a full loop. I know everything is working fine because my gpu temps are 50c max.
> 
> My 4790k temps are about 1-2c better than with h110. I have reseated cpu block a few times. Thats not an issue.
> 
> It is dead silent now which is awsome but for some reason I was expecting better cpu temps too. A nod to h110 for being as good as a full custom loop.
> 
> I guess i will have to delid if i want any better cpu temps.


Yep, until you remove the limiting factor ie replace intels 3.5 w/mk thick bondline polymer paste tim with thin bondline of 40 w/mk liquid metal, you wont see as much difference between cooling methods.


----------



## Schoat333

So after almost 3 years of not having a proper PC, I finally built one over the weekend. Feels good to be back.


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schoat333*
> 
> So after almost 3 years of not having a proper PC, I finally built one over the weekend. Feels good to be back.


Happy days!


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice setup


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Nice setup


thanks, I put some time in the water cooling. It took me a few trys to get the layout to fit. At first the 360 rad was hitting the ram and the pump had to be moved after the gpu went in.

The R5 is nice but it is tight when using more than one rad.

I still have some more sleeving and a few cosmetic things to add.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> thanks, I put some time in the water cooling. It took me a few trys to get the layout to fit. At first the 360 rad was hitting the ram and the pump had to be moved after the gpu went in.
> 
> The R5 is nice but it is tight when using more than one rad.
> 
> I still have some more sleeving and a few cosmetic things to add.


On phone so can't see your specs... What gpu and settings? Loop details and ambient? 50C seems a little high unless you have a monster gpu with lots of voltage.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> thanks, I put some time in the water cooling. It took me a few trys to get the layout to fit. At first the 360 rad was hitting the ram and the pump had to be moved after the gpu went in.
> 
> The R5 is nice but it is tight when using more than one rad.
> 
> I still have some more sleeving and a few cosmetic things to add.
> 
> 
> 
> On phone so can't see your specs... What gpu and settings? Loop details and ambient? 50C seems a little high unless you have a monster gpu with lots of voltage.
Click to expand...

50C is common for 780's and 780ti's however for that 970 he must be pumping a lot through it. I have 1.46v going into my kingpin and my vrm's are always around 60c while gpu temps around 50c


----------



## error-id10t

On my loop I had to put in ~1.46v for my 780TI Classy to get it crack 50 degrees and it was chewing 550W at those volts/clocks.

Been reading that the block from EK sucks for 970 (not enough contact) and thought this may have something to do with it but it seems it's bitspower? Either way, not like you have to tear down the loop because of temps as they're fine at the end of the day.


----------



## M3TAl

Hmm. I'd expect a 970 to run cooler than my Tahiti le at 1.3V 1200 MHz. Only time I see 50C is with 80F+ ambients.


----------



## D33G33

boop

Decided to delid and lap my 4790k





and temp difference before and after.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> On my loop I had to put in ~1.46v for my 780TI Classy to get it crack 50 degrees and it was chewing 550W at those volts/clocks.
> 
> Been reading that the block from EK sucks for 970 (not enough contact) and thought this may have something to do with it but it seems it's bitspower? Either way, not like you have to tear down the loop because of temps as they're fine at the end of the day.


I'm sticking with my kingpin for a while cause even though it eats tons of power its still worth every penny of the 850 i paid. I want pascal to drop already.


----------



## orndorf77

I have my i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz with 1.255v typed in my bios and 1.28v in cpu-z under full load . my chip has been stable at this frequency since I got it back in june . is 1.28v under full load to much voltage to give my chip if I want it to last 3 or 4 years ? my chip is delidid using liquid pro and i have custom water cooling so my temps are excellent my motherboard is a msi z97 gaming 7 and my power supply is a cooler master v1000 . I know this question was probably asked on this thread before but I don't feel like reading threw the whole thread to find my answer . what is the maximum safe recommended voltage for overclocking a i7 4790k ?


----------



## Goettens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D33G33*
> 
> boop
> 
> Decided to delid and lap my 4790k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and temp difference before and after.


Nice improvement.

Don't you people worry about losing warranty when delidding or lapping? Or CPUs now are so reliable that the chance of it failing while still on warranty is really low?


----------



## D33G33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goettens*
> 
> Nice improvement.
> 
> Don't you people worry about losing warranty when delidding or lapping? Or CPUs now are so reliable that the chance of it failing while still on warranty is really low?


Of course we care, no one wants to be $300-$400 down the toilet.
I have found that a CPU either works, or it doesn't when you throw it in the system. While i'm sure it happens a CPU failing over time is incredibly unlikely. I guess for me in relation to how much I spend on a project the risk of losing a $300 component doesn't seem so shocking when you're talking about $3000-$5000 machines? If that makes any sense at all?

The reason I delidded my 3770k is because I had a really hot chip and after spending over $1500 on watercooling it was still hot so I essentially was wasting that $1500 on cooling so it wasn't a stretch to risk a $300 chip.


----------



## Goettens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D33G33*
> 
> Of course we care, no one wants to be $300-$400 down the toilet.
> I have found that a CPU either works, or it doesn't when you throw it in the system. While i'm sure it happens a CPU failing over time is incredibly unlikely. I guess for me in relation to how much I spend on a project the risk of losing a $300 component doesn't seem so shocking when you're talking about $3000-$5000 machines? If that makes any sense at all?
> 
> The reason I delidded my 3770k is because I had a really hot chip and after spending over $1500 on watercooling it was still hot so I essentially was wasting that $1500 on cooling so it wasn't a stretch to risk a $300 chip.


Sure this makes sense on expensive high-end hardware, but even if I had a 4790K I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 50C is common for 780's and 780ti's however for that 970 he must be pumping a lot through it. I have 1.46v going into my kingpin and my vrm's are always around 60c whilegpu temps around 50c


46c is the max when im benchmarking. Fc4 can touch 50c on the gpu. I basically have fans off too ( 800rpm). it is dead silent.

these pics are after a valley run


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2347502/


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 50C is common for 780's and 780ti's however for that 970 he must be pumping a lot through it. I have 1.46v going into my kingpin and my vrm's are always around 60c whilegpu temps around 50c
> 
> 
> 
> 46c is the max when im benchmarking. Fc4 can touch 50c on the gpu. I basically have fans off too ( 800rpm). it is dead silent.
> 
> these pics are after a valley run
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2347502/
Click to expand...

fans off explains it lol. usually those cards are around 29-35c. I wish i could leave my fans off. even if i did though the psu fan is the loudest fan i have and the other fans aren't so loud.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> fans off explains it lol. usually those cards are around 29-35c. I wish i could leave my fans off. even if i did though the psu fan is the loudest fan i have and the other fans aren't so loud.


yea the whole idea was make it silent which is why i went with the R4 case. all the fans are under 1000 Rpm. I may swtich to Gentle typhoons witch would allow more rpm and still be quite.

I just did a valley run with the 2 140mm fans turned up to 60%.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







looked like it ran the whole test at 36-38c but I guess it hit 40c at some part.

The cpu only gaines maybe only 1-2c though in x264. im definatly hitting the tim wall.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yea the whole idea was make it silent which is why i went with the R4 case. all the fans are under 1000 Rpm. I may swtich to Gentle typhoons witch would allow more rpm and still be quite.
> 
> I just did a valley run with the 2 140mm fans turned up to 60%.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looked like it ran the whole test at 36-38c but I guess it hit 40c at some part.
> 
> The cpu only gaines maybe only 1-2c though in x264. im definatly hitting the tim wall.


Are your rads low fpi or high? I run 3 fans off usually and ~750 RPM, Still with 1200 MHz 1.3V it only gets to 50C at 80F+ ambient. FC3 ran GPU hotter than most other games too. I'm not picking on you, just worried your temps could be better. We all want better temps. Getting the thermal paste to pready properly on GPU can be a pain. I've reseated probably 5-6 times in the past year and seen really different results. Let's just say EK's recommended star pattern stinks.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Are your rads low fpi or high? I run 3 fans off usually and ~750 RPM, Still with 1200 MHz 1.3V it only gets to 50C at 80F+ ambient. FC3 ran GPU hotter than most other games too. I'm not picking on you, just worried your temps could be better. We all want better temps. Getting the thermal paste to pready properly on GPU can be a pain. I've reseated probably 5-6 times in the past year and seen really different results. Let's just say EK's recommended star pattern stinks.


I always spread the tim on GPUs. The rads I have are a 360mm EK coolstream PE ( fpi 19) and a 140mm Ek coolstream XTC (10 FPI). The Xtc is optimizied for low fan speeds. The Pe is supposed to work well across full range of fan speeds according to EK lol.

I made the post about the 4790k temps and needing to delid to gain any beter temps. I have a delided 4770k in my other rig. I been through this before kind of.

Really the GPU is of no concern. Its as cool as I want it to be running at 1518- 1550mhz with memory at 8000. it was at 72c on air with no chance of 1500mhz. Totally happy with the 970 FTW on water. So with two of the 5 rad fans at 80% the gpu temp fall to 35-40c. I can run them all at 700rpm and the gpu will hit 50c max in fc4.


----------



## M3TAl

That EK rad must be pretty bad at low RPM, especially with that huge drop with higher fan speeds. My rads are all ~8FPI and temps only drop maybe 3-4C at most ~800 RPM vs 1500-1600 RPM.

As long as you're happy, all that matters


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> That EK rad must be pretty bad at low RPM, especially with that huge drop with higher fan speeds. My rads are all ~8FPI and temps only drop maybe 3-4C at most ~800 RPM vs 1500-1600 RPM.
> 
> As long as you're happy, all that matters


im turning up the 140mm fans. They are on the 10 fpi rad push/pull.

Im planning to upgrade my fans as needed. But yea my temps are good. Its just that my 4790k temps are still very close to the h110 temps.

How much rad space do you have?

Edit : checked your sig and 3x 240mm for 2 blocks is also why your fans speed doesnt matter much.


----------



## By-Tor

Wow 38 fpi.... Need to get some high static pressure fans on that one to pull the air through it..

Maybe some delta's

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/120mmfans.html

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12pfexhisp.html


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I have my i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz with 1.255v typed in my bios and 1.28v in cpu-z under full load . my chip has been stable at this frequency since I got it back in june . is 1.28v under full load to much voltage to give my chip if I want it to last 3 or 4 years ? my chip is delidid using liquid pro and i have custom water cooling so my temps are excellent my motherboard is a msi z97 gaming 7 and my power supply is a cooler master v1000 . I know this question was probably asked on this thread before but I don't feel like reading threw the whole thread to find my answer . what is the maximum safe recommended voltage for overclocking a i7 4790k ?


Dont use the voltage read in cpu z as your means of telling voltage, it goes by vid not by actual voltage. However, as long as your temps are fine, i wouldnt worry.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> That EK rad must be pretty bad at low RPM, especially with that huge drop with higher fan speeds. My rads are all ~8FPI and temps only drop maybe 3-4C at most ~800 RPM vs 1500-1600 RPM.
> 
> As long as you're happy, all that matters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im turning up the 140mm fans. They are on the 10 fpi rad push/pull.
> 
> Im planning to upgrade my fans as needed. But yea my temps are good. Its just that my 4790k temps are still very close to the h110 temps.
> 
> How much rad space do you have?
> 
> Edit : checked your sig and 3x 240mm for 2 blocks is also why your fans speed doesnt matter much.
Click to expand...

yeah i have x2 240mm's and a 360mm and i dont know what i did differently with the new psu but max temps that are reasonable without delidding come with 1.360v. Kingpin has been acting funny with the extra voltage as well. lol figured out what was stopping me from hitting 4.8GHz at 1.3v lol. i left cache at 43 multi before and this time i matched it to core. i dropped it to 43 again and now i'm fine.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah i have x2 240mm's and a 360mm and i dont know what i did differently with the new psu but max temps that are reasonable without delidding come with 1.360v. Kingpin has been acting funny with the extra voltage as well. lol figured out what was stopping me from hitting 4.8GHz at 1.3v lol. i left cache at 43 multi before and this time i matched it to core. i dropped it to 43 again and now i'm fine.


define good.

73c in x264 is ok but my h110 could do the same.

My 4770k delided at simular vcore can run x264 under 64c on air.

I wasnt saying my 4790k temps were bad just that they were in line with what my h110 could do.

After toying with fans a little i was able to do some valley runs with the gpu under 40c. So what you said was correct for the 970. 35c is whithin reach.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah i have x2 240mm's and a 360mm and i dont know what i did differently with the new psu but max temps that are reasonable without delidding come with 1.360v. Kingpin has been acting funny with the extra voltage as well. lol figured out what was stopping me from hitting 4.8GHz at 1.3v lol. i left cache at 43 multi before and this time i matched it to core. i dropped it to 43 again and now i'm fine.
> 
> 
> 
> define good.
> 
> 73c in x264 is ok but my h110 could do the same.
> 
> My 4770k delided at simular vcore can run x264 under 64c on air.
> 
> I wasnt saying my 4790k temps were bad just that they were in line with what my h110 could do.
> 
> After toying with fans a little i was able to do some valley runs with the gpu under 40c. So what you said was correct for the 970. 35c is whithin reach.
Click to expand...

you will get it. keep pushing. i'm going to drop the mobo out of the loop and then delid and see what i get.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you will get it. keep pushing. i'm going to drop the mobo out of the loop and then delid and see what i get.


i considered puting a block on my mobo vrm. It was gonna take a bunch of angled fittings to make it look right though.

The mobo vrm runs cooler now anyway. Before the heat from the gpu was making everything hotter.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> define good.
> 
> 73c in x264 is ok but my h110 could do the same.
> 
> My 4770k delided at simular vcore can run x264 under 64c on air.
> 
> I wasnt saying my 4790k temps were bad just that they were in line with what my h110 could do.
> 
> After toying with fans a little i was able to do some valley runs with the gpu under 40c. So what you said was correct for the 970. 35c is whithin reach.


If you have a 280mm rad on each, they're probably going to have similar temps. The advantage of an open loop is you can add more and more radiator space.

That said, the limitation is still getting the heat from the chip into the water. Even with my 120mm h80i rad with the fans barely going, heat moves from the rad to the air around 50% more efficiently(*) as it moves from the chip to the water. Delidding improves this - maybe doubling the rate at which heat moves from chip to water - but as you add bigger radiators you'll find your water temps remain just above ambient even as the chip gets hotter and hotter.

(*) Example: ambient 20C, water temp 43C, chip temp 77C


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> If you have a 280mm rad on each, they're probably going to have similar temps. The advantage of an open loop is you can add more and more radiator space.
> 
> That said, the limitation is still getting the heat from the chip into the water. Even with my 120mm h80i rad with the fans barely going, heat moves from the rad to the air around 50% more efficiently(*) as it moves from the chip to the water. Delidding improves this - maybe doubling the rate at which heat moves from chip to water - but as you add bigger radiators you'll find your water temps remain just above ambient even as the chip gets hotter and hotter.
> 
> (*) Example: ambient 20C, water temp 43C, chip temp 77C


I have a 360mm and a 140mm. Thats a little less than 280mm per block.

My delided 4770k with clp and a thermalright air cooler in my sons rig can get better temps in x264 than my 4790k on a full loop.

I was already hitting the limits of the stock tim with my h110 before adding the loop. Im Not that suprised about it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you will get it. keep pushing. i'm going to drop the mobo out of the loop and then delid and see what i get.
> 
> 
> 
> i considered puting a block on my mobo vrm. It was gonna take a bunch of angled fittings to make it look right though.
> 
> The mobo vrm runs cooler now anyway. Before the heat from the gpu was making everything hotter.
Click to expand...

the gpu will cook the loop lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> If you have a 280mm rad on each, they're probably going to have similar temps. The advantage of an open loop is you can add more and more radiator space.
> 
> That said, the limitation is still getting the heat from the chip into the water. Even with my 120mm h80i rad with the fans barely going, heat moves from the rad to the air around 50% more efficiently(*) as it moves from the chip to the water. Delidding improves this - maybe doubling the rate at which heat moves from chip to water - but as you add bigger radiators you'll find your water temps remain just above ambient even as the chip gets hotter and hotter.
> 
> (*) Example: ambient 20C, water temp 43C, chip temp 77C
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 360mm and a 140mm. Thats a little less than 280mm per block.
> 
> My delided 4770k with clp and a thermalright air cooler in my sons rig can get better temps in x264 than my 4790k on a full loop.
> 
> I was already hitting the limits of the stock tim with my h110 before adding the loop. Im Not that suprised about it.
Click to expand...

i need clp or clu lol.


----------



## menthuslayer

Yeah, my GPU's sit at around 28-35c, most of the time, but I'll be damned if I can get my 4790k under 70C during stress testing 4.8 @1.275. I have Indigo XS on right now, I'm not convinced reflow went great, but there really is no way to tell without draining the loop and taking off the block, and it's such a pain. I've got some CLU, and CLP waiting to play around with, I need to come up with an easier way to take the block on and off without having the drain the loop. Really limits my ability to play with tims.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> Yeah, my GPU's sit at around 28-35c, most of the time, but I'll be damned if I can get my 4790k under 70C during stress testing 4.8 @1.275. I have Indigo XS on right now, I'm not convinced reflow went great, but there really is no way to tell without draining the loop and taking off the block, and it's such a pain. I've got some CLU, and CLP waiting to play around with, I need to come up with an easier way to take the block on and off without having the drain the loop. Really limits my ability to play with tims.


With a custom loop do you have a way to measure the fluid temperature?


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> With a custom loop do you have a way to measure the fluid temperature?


I should, but I don't,when tax returns come in I'm going to get something to do so. Core 3 doesn't go above 67c during realbench stress, gpus stay below 35, while core 1 is at 75c, I'm thinking it has to be a bad reflow


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> With a custom loop do you have a way to measure the fluid temperature?


You can get a fluid temp sensor for the loop, if you want to. Pretty cheap, depending on what you get.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> I should, but I don't,when tax returns come in I'm going to get something to do so. Core 3 doesn't go above 67c during realbench stress, gpus stay below 35, while core 1 is at 75c, I'm thinking it has to be a bad reflow


A 10C split on core temps is pretty common.


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You can get a fluid temp sensor for the loop, if you want to. Pretty cheap, depending on what you get.
> A 10C split on core temps is pretty common.


Why so bloody hot then? The gpus are amaingly cool, and even when not testing them cpu temp is same as when they are running. I've got 2 480mm rads, one is even an 80mm thick monsta, both in push pull, 21 fans in the case. It just doesn't add up, it's got to be cpu or tim, I don't think it's a loop issue. Gpus don't get over 40c unless I've been benching hard for 4 or 5 hours. Gaming, or casual benches typically keep them under 35, idle 28. Seems to me like an issue dissipating heat out of the cpu, whether it be the die, or the ihs I'm not sure, because it's such a pain to play with because I have to spend 4 hours draining and refilling


----------



## Forceman

The thermal density of the Haswell/DC chips is high, and it's compounded by the relatively poor interface between the die and IHS. If you want lower temps your best bet is to delid.


----------



## menthuslayer

Might I add that Idle temps are at about 33c, but I have constant voltage and freq, so 1.275v, and 4.8ghz, 24/7


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The thermal density of the Haswell/DC chips is high, and it's compounded by the relatively poor interface between the die and IHS. If you want lower temps your best bet is to delid.


Yeah, I plan on picking up a 14nm chip aslong as there ends up being a K version, when they come out, so I'm thinking I'll delid then, as I don't want to have to buy another CPU between now and then if I mess it up lol. I'm going to do a tim swap to CL in march during spring break. We'll see how things look after that.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> Might I add that Idle temps are at about 33c, but I have constant voltage and freq, so 1.275v, and 4.8ghz, 24/7


What stress test are you using when you get those temps? I would say 75C at 4.8 @ 1.275V isn't that uncommon.


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> What stress test are you using when you get those temps? I would say 75C at 4.8 @ 1.275V isn't that uncommon.


Those are just realbench, and cinebench temps. OCCT temps get up into the 80's. I would expect those temps on a less involved loop, but, my loop is insane, and my GPU temps are incredible, so I was expecting much better. When I put the loop in my GPU temps dropped about 30C! CPU temps, not so much


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> Those are just realbench, and cinebench temps. OCCT temps get up into the 80's. I would expect those temps on a less involved loop, but, my loop is insane, and my GPU temps are incredible, so I was expecting much better.


I have a smaller loop, but my single GPU is normally around 50C under full load, and my CPU is in the low 70s using x264 or Cinebench. Which is still lower then my (higher voltage) delidded 4770K.


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I have a smaller loop, but my single GPU is normally around 50C under full load, and my CPU is in the low 70s using x264 or Cinebench. Which is still lower then my (higher voltage) delidded 4770K.


When I start any tests, my CPU mostly just shoots straight up to a temp, and mostly sits there, with fluctuations for 5-6c, I don't get an additional rise over time, so it seems to me like the loop is dissipating all the heat from the water, but the block isn't dissipating the heat out of the cpu etc. I guess I'll get a lot more info when I switch tims, and add a water temp sensor, this will tell me where my issues lie I think.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> When I start any tests, my CPU mostly just shoots straight up to a temp, and mostly sits there, with fluctuations for 5-6c, I don't get an additional rise over time, so it seems to me like the loop is dissipating all the heat from the water, but the block isn't dissipating the heat out of the cpu etc. I guess I'll get a lot more info when I switch tims, and add a water temp sensor, this will tell me where my issues lie I think.


The issue is where it has always been, getting the heat away from the die and into the loop. You aren't going to be able to do much to help that except radically reducing the water temp (with a chiller, say) or improving the thermal interface between the die and IHS by delidding.

That's why you can see similar temps with a AIO cooler as you do with a full custom loop (at least over the short term) - the loop isn't the limiting factor.


----------



## Schoat333

So I have been out of the PC game for a few years. I built my sig rig recently on some suggestions from others, but this cooler seems to be... well, underwhelming. I was able to get an i5-750 to higher clocks on air cooling years ago...

Is it normal to see temps reaching mid 70's using prime small FFT's with an i7-4790K and the H60? I'm at stock everything, except I'm using the XMP for my RAM, so the turbo hits 4.2ghz, on all 4 cores, under load. Seems hot to me.

edit.

Just to add. (Core v is 1.097 on auto)

H60 rad fan is set intake from back (Top exhaust fan)

New thermal paste used (Not the caked on mess it came with.)


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well looks like I'll be hopefully getting a warranty replacement on my i7 since I got my board back from RMA and still the power cycling was happening (without posting to bios), really sucks since it was a good cpu and great clocker


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schoat333*
> 
> So I have been out of the PC game for a few years. I built my sig rig recently on some suggestions from others, but this cooler seems to be... well, underwhelming. I was able to get an i5-750 to higher clocks on air cooling years ago...
> 
> Is it normal to see temps reaching mid 70's using prime small FFT's with an i7-4790K and the H60? I'm at stock everything, except I'm using the XMP for my RAM, so the turbo hits 4.2ghz, on all 4 cores, under load. Seems hot to me.
> 
> edit.
> 
> Just to add. (Core v is 1.097 on auto)
> 
> H60 rad fan is set intake from back (Top exhaust fan)
> 
> New thermal paste used (Not the caked on mess it came with.)


Never use Auto when stress testing.
The Motherboard will overvolt your CPU more than needed. Always run manual/override mode when stressing with Prime95/Linpack, etc.


----------



## Schoat333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Never use Auto when stress testing.
> The Motherboard will overvolt your CPU more than needed. Always run manual/override mode when stressing with Prime95/Linpack, etc.


Obviously I wouldn't if I was overclocking. But I am not. This is running stock, and 1.097v doesn't seem like it should be showing those high of temps, hence the question.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schoat333*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Never use Auto when stress testing.
> The Motherboard will overvolt your CPU more than needed. Always run manual/override mode when stressing with Prime95/Linpack, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I wouldn't if I was overclocking. But I am not. This is running stock, and 1.097v doesn't seem like it should be showing those high of temps, hence the question.
Click to expand...

Even if you don't overclock. It will still overvolt it. And if you are running Prime95 version 28.5 then the temps seem almost right.


----------



## Schoat333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Even if you don't overclock. It will still overvolt it. And if you are running Prime95 version 28.5 then the temps seem almost right.


Those temps (75-77c) at 1.097v seems right? wow, this processor runs hot then. That's crazy.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schoat333*
> 
> Those temps (75-77c) at 1.097v seems right? wow, this processor runs hot then. That's crazy.


Prime95 Version 28.5 used based stress tests, these usually load the CPU _atleast_ 10C hotter than 99% of workload you would ever encounter normally.


----------



## Schoat333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Prime95 Version 28.5 used based stress tests, these usually load the CPU _atleast_ 10C hotter than 99% of workload you would ever encounter normally.


I used both prime and IBT and the temps were withing 2 degrees. Obviously this is going to be on the extreme side, but I would expect temps to be lower than mid to high 70's on a non OC processors of this gen.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schoat333*
> 
> I used both prime and IBT and the temps were withing 2 degrees. Obviously this is going to be on the extreme side, but I would expect temps to be lower than mid to high 70's on a non OC processors of this gen.


Haswell runs hot. Btw what are your ambient temps.?

Just for comparison I loaded my Motherboard defaults & put my CPU Vcore @ 1.097V override mode. I get a high of 61C on IBT, this is with an H100i & 24C ambient temps.


----------



## Schoat333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Haswell runs hot. Btw what are your ambient temps.?


Ambients are 68-70°F


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schoat333*
> 
> Ambients are 68-70°F


Okay look at my edit.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schoat333*
> 
> Obviously I wouldn't if I was overclocking. But I am not. This is running stock, and 1.097v doesn't seem like it should be showing those high of temps, hence the question.


It may not be staying at a 1.097v if you are on auto Vcore. Depending on Bios some boards may jump the voltage considerably higher than what you set on adaptive voltage which is what will often be the result of auto/default mode.

Obviously if you are correctly monitoring actual vcore in real time this doesn't apply if you can verify that the Vcore is staying at a maximum value. It can be tricky to get a real time real Vcore though. Depending on the motherboard used the best way is often hwinfo64 or possibly the software that the manufacturers develop. Cpuz shows a value for static stock VID instead of an actual vcore reading on some of the more popular boards (again depending on Bios version).

As an example the real time Vcore on my Asus hero vii is listed as vin4 in HWmonitor. I find I really like Asus aisuite even though a lot of people hate it it gives correct values for a bunch of less easily monitored readings such as Vring voltage {cache} and correct wattage/power consumption.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schoat333*
> 
> Obviously I wouldn't if I was overclocking. But I am not. This is running stock, and 1.097v doesn't seem like it should be showing those high of temps, hence the question.


Unless ASUS changed in the Z97 boards, your AUTO = Adaptive so when you kick off Prime95 it's not running at that vcore anymore. Like other's already said, use manual and then enable C states.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I have a smaller loop, but my single GPU is normally around 50C under full load, and my CPU is in the low 70s using x264 or Cinebench. Which is still lower then my (higher voltage) delidded 4770K.


voltage plays a huge role. When my 4790k is at 1.32v it hits 72c in x264 also under a cpu/gpu loop. Droping back a multi to 1.26v also drops my temps in x264 to 65c max.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I have a smaller loop, but my single GPU is normally around 50C under full load, and my CPU is in the low 70s using x264 or Cinebench. Which is still lower then my (higher voltage) delidded 4770K.
> 
> 
> 
> voltage plays a huge role. When my 4790k is at 1.32v it hits 72c in x264 also under a cpu/gpu loop. Droping back a multi to 1.26v also drops my temps in x264 to 65c max.
Click to expand...

are you delidded? I just got offered 600 for my gpu so i may grab some clu and a 980 now so i can delid with that instead of mx-4


----------



## Schoat333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> It may not be staying at a 1.097v if you are on auto Vcore. Depending on Bios some boards may jump the voltage considerably higher than what you set on adaptive voltage which is what will often be the result of auto/default mode.
> 
> Obviously if you are correctly monitoring actual vcore in real time this doesn't apply if you can verify that the Vcore is staying at a maximum value. It can be tricky to get a real time real Vcore though. Depending on the motherboard used the best way is often hwinfo64 or possibly the software that the manufacturers develop. Cpuz shows a value for static stock VID instead of an actual vcore reading on some of the more popular boards (again depending on Bios version).
> 
> As an example the real time Vcore on my Asus hero vii is listed as vin4 in HWmonitor. I find I really like Asus aisuite even though a lot of people hate it it gives correct values for a bunch of less easily monitored readings such as Vring voltage {cache} and correct wattage/power consumption.


Interesting. I was using hwmonitor and cpu-z to monitor vcore. I'll try setting it to 1.097 manually and see if it makes any difference. I don't expect it to.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> are you delidded? I just got offered 600 for my gpu so i may grab some clu and a 980 now so i can delid with that instead of mx-4


not my 4790k. its not delided. For my setup lowering vcore .06v is roughly a 7c drop.

Clp is only 2c better than gelid extreme in x264.

The problem i have with using gelid on the die is it tends to pump out after 4-6 months and need redone. The clp also needs redone in 6 months in my opinion (others wait 1 year plus) because it slowly soaks into the copper.

I like to use a scotch bright and smooth the underside of the heat spreader and replace it. Waiting longer makes it harder to clean off.

Im trying to avoid deliding my 4790k. Im not planning on ever pushing more than 1.32v ever anyway. I mostly just run at 1.26v 4.6ghz unless benching.


----------



## menthuslayer

OCCT keeps throwing 0X124 processor cache, but cache is at 40, and I've tried cache voltages from 1.15-1.225. I can't imagine at 4.8, with a cache at 40, I'd need more than 1.225v on the cache. The BSOD analysis specifies cache, so it's not VCORE, AFAIK. Not sure where to go.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> OCCT keeps throwing 0X124 processor cache, but cache is at 40, and I've tried cache voltages from 1.15-1.225. I can't imagine at 4.8, with a cache at 40, I'd need more than 1.225v on the cache. The BSOD analysis specifies cache, so it's not VCORE, AFAIK. Not sure where to go.


124 is a WHEA Uncorrectable, and that's usually Vcore related. Try dropping the cache voltage back to 1.15V or so, and increasing the Vcore.


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> 124 is a WHEA Uncorrectable, and that's usually Vcore related. Try dropping the cache voltage back to 1.15V or so, and increasing the Vcore.


Ok will do. What about clock watchdog timeout. My 5ghz always throws that, but the bsod always freezes and never finishes the crash dumb so my dump file is corrupt and I can never get the error code.


----------



## aerotracks

That's temperature.


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> That's temperature.


Oh, well, that's quite the eye opener. Thank you. Other posts in this thread say it could be Vcore, or input, or SA


----------



## DarthBaggins

Wrote lies than 12hrs since I posted my warranty request and the first email I get from Intel is requesting a shipping address







Now that's customer service


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Wrote lies than 12hrs since I posted my warranty request and the first email I get from Intel is requesting a shipping address
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's customer service


i did an intel cpu rma before. From the time i chatted with a intel rep until i have my new cpu in hand was only 5 days.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I'm going with Option 2 on the RMA, they OverNight a new CPU to me w/ a return label and I'll send them my dead one, still need to find the rest of my paperwork that came w/ my DC to see if I have the Performance Protection etc


----------



## tomytom99

I happen to have bought a two year warranty for my 4790k, knowing I'm overclocking, I'll probably fry it one day, but the MPower board should survive that.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I plan on getting the extended warranty w/ my 2011-v3 chip I'm getting in a few weeks so I don't have to RMA via the production company (Intel, AsRock/Gigabyte) and just take it back to the store I bought it from


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> are you delidded? I just got offered 600 for my gpu so i may grab some clu and a 980 now so i can delid with that instead of mx-4
> 
> 
> 
> not my 4790k. its not delided. For my setup lowering vcore .06v is roughly a 7c drop.
> 
> Clp is only 2c better than gelid extreme in x264.
> 
> The problem i have with using gelid on the die is it tends to pump out after 4-6 months and need redone. The clp also needs redone in 6 months in my opinion (others wait 1 year plus) because it slowly soaks into the copper.
> 
> I like to use a scotch bright and smooth the underside of the heat spreader and replace it. Waiting longer makes it harder to clean off.
> 
> Im trying to avoid deliding my 4790k. Im not planning on ever pushing more than 1.32v ever anyway. I mostly just run at 1.26v 4.6ghz unless benching.
Click to expand...

Yeah i feel ya as i was trying to avoid delliding to even though i have pumped 1.42v and even a little more through this thing.


----------



## $ilent

Did a new 4790K overclock, managed 4.6Ghz at 1.216v. Ran CPU and memory stress test for 12 hours each successfully on XTU! Even managed to get my memory (samsung 1600mhz wonder ram) up to 2400mhz CL11! Only had to up the system voltage a little.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Did a new 4790K overclock, managed 4.6Ghz at 1.216v. Ran CPU and memory stress test for 12 hours each successfully on XTU! Even managed to get my memory (samsung 1600mhz wonder ram) up to 2400mhz CL11! Only had to up the system voltage a little.


Lucky you! My 4790K takes 1.26V/ 1.28v underload to get 4.6GHz


----------



## $ilent

Which settings did you use?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Lucky you! My 4790K takes 1.26V/ 1.28v underload to get 4.6GHz


thats my 4790k almost exactly. 4.7 comes in at 1.32v but i dont really run that outside benchmarks.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Lucky you! My 4790K takes 1.26V/ 1.28v underload to get 4.6GHz


That's not awful, I've heard of much worse. 4.6 is really all you need for gaming.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Which settings did you use?


What do you mean?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> thats my 4790k almost exactly. 4.7 comes in at 1.32v but i dont really run that outside benchmarks.


Kinda sucks hey! 4.4GHz takes 1.26v alone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That's not awful, I've heard of much worse. 4.6 is really all you need for gaming.


Yeah it's decent but I was hoping for around 4.8


----------



## velocityx

the thing with low voltages is that, I can as well, run some 4.7 at lets say 1.23 which is xtu stable, but put some crysis 3 welcome to the jungle or batlefield multiplayer and that brutally puts me back at 1.25 ;]


----------



## johnnyw

Im really bit dissapointed to my temps with 4790k. Thought these suppose to have better temps than original haswells, but barely have any difference to 4770k had in past temp wise. 4770K had before got around 85c for hottest core at P95 at 4.4ghz 1.21v.

And this is what im getting now with 4790K



So only few degrees difference, which is nothing really.. Both chips cooled with same custom loop ( cpu + gpu with 360 + 240 rads & D5 pump ) and ambient 24c because of aircon. Voltage wise this chip seems to be pretty good, but doest really help much when temps are like that. Surely not going to take whole rig to parts again just to delid.


----------



## Karan98

So I just installed my new CPU from Silicon Lottery. A 4.8 @ 1.3v. Cannot get stable at all. I get WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE error so I upped the voltage to 1.325 and now I'm getting Clock_Watchdog_Timeout. Temps are below 75c too. Help


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> So I just installed my new CPU from Silicon Lottery. A 4.8 @ 1.3v. Cannot get stable at all. I get WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE error so I upped the voltage to 1.325 and now I'm getting Clock_Watchdog_Timeout. Temps are below 75c too. Help


if you're bios settings are all in check for OC'ing, it sounds like it needs more volts

according to their site, the 4790K 4.8 @ 1.3v needs 1.9v VCCIN

Have you set the VCCIN as well?


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> if you're bios settings are all in check for OC'ing, it sounds like it needs more volts


The settings I've been provided with the CPU don't work. I just tested 1.35v and it seemed to work. I have different RAM and Motherboard compared to the test rig silicon lottery used


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Is it in the motherboard in your sig? If so, your board has weaker VRMs than his test board and you are using a CX series power supply. Overall, his power delivery is much better compared to yours.


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> The settings I've been provided with the CPU don't work. I just tested 1.35v and it seemed to work. I have different RAM and Motherboard compared to the test rig silicon lottery used


I edited my post at the same time. Did you set the VCCIN @ 1.9v as well?

if you have, then most likely as AcEsSalvation stated, probably down to the differences in hardware being used


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Is it in the motherboard in your sig? If so, your board has weaker VRMs than his test board and you are using a CX series power supply. Overall, his power delivery is much better compared to yours.


Yes it is the Sig rig. I will soon purchase a Maximus Hero VII hopefully and see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> I edited my post at the same time. Did you set the VCCIN @ 1.9v as well?
> 
> if you have, then most likely as AcEsSalvation stated, probably down to the differences in hardware being used


Yeah I had set it all. I'll get a Maximus VII Hero and test soon.


----------



## Karan98

Keep getting Clock_Watchdog_Timeout bsod


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Keep getting Clock_Watchdog_Timeout bsod


Try clearing CMOS and setting vcore to 1.3, input voltage to 1.9. At what point are you seeing BSODs?


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Try clearing CMOS and setting vcore to 1.3, input voltage to 1.9. At what point are you seeing BSODs?


I see them when running RealBench


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> I see them when running RealBench


Make sure you are on the latest bios, all settings in the bios are at default (clear cmos) besides vcore and input voltage, and graphics cards are not overclocked.


----------



## Karan98

Okay just reset the CMOS, should I set XMP or not?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Okay just reset the CMOS, should I set XMP or not?


Not yet.

Edit: If it's 1600MHz like it shows in your sig, then you can go ahead. Shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Not yet.
> 
> Edit: If it's 1600MHz like it shows in your sig, then you can go ahead. Shouldn't make a difference.


It is 1600MHz but its a 16GB kit. I've proceeded without XMP for now


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Not yet.
> 
> Edit: If it's 1600MHz like it shows in your sig, then you can go ahead. Shouldn't make a difference.


It seems that I am stable with XMP disabled running my 16GB kit at 1333MHz. I shall try entering my RAM settings manually and see if it works.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> It seems that I am stable with XMP disabled running my 16GB kit at 1333MHz. I shall try entering my RAM settings manually and see if it works.


I would definitely do a run of memtest after this (8 instances, 500% coverage), to make sure your ram is good.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I would definitely do a run of memtest after this (8 instances, 500% coverage), to make sure your ram is good.


Okay just passed ROG RealBench stress test with 1333MHz RAM. About to test manual settings. After the results depending on what happens I will run memtest


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I would definitely do a run of memtest after this (8 instances, 500% coverage), to make sure your ram is good.


My bad my mobo borked the settings and it was running 4.4GHz not 4.8GHz. Just clocked to 4.8 with 1333mhz ram and now I'm getting a WHEA_Uncorrectable_error bsod


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> My bad my mobo borked the settings and it was running 4.4GHz not 4.8GHz. Just clocked to 4.8 with 1333mhz ram and now I'm getting a WHEA_Uncorrectable_error bsod


Make sure everything is at default, then set xmp, sync all cores to *47*, 1.3v vcore, 1.9v input voltage. Do you still get a bsod quickly?


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Make sure everything is at default, then set xmp, sync all cores to *47*, 1.3v vcore, 1.9v input voltage. Do you still get a bsod quickly?


I no longer BSOD quickly.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> I no longer BSOD quickly.


It may be your motherboard or another component limiting your clocks. As you mentioned earlier, you had another 4790K that needed 1.28V for 4.6GHz. A 4790K that can only manage 4.6 is pretty rare from my experience.

You can also try 1.32-1.35V vcore/ 1.92-1.95V Input voltage for 48x and see if that helps any. You could also try setting LLC to level 9, to make sure input voltage isn't dropping too much under load.


----------



## Mr-Dark

I just think there is alot voltage must change in the bios to get low vcore in the paste i get my 4790k @4.6ghz stable 1.22v now its need 1.26v i dont know why

and 4.7ghz need more than 1.32v in the bios (1.24v under loading )

i cant remember which voltage i increase









also the inpu voltage not effect my cpu stability its stock 1.87v just try 1.7v to 2.0v no any differnt in stability with same voltage 1.26v @4.6ghz

same thing with ram speed 1333 vs 2400 mhz


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> It may be your motherboard or another component limiting your clocks. As you mentioned earlier, you had another 4790K that needed 1.28V for 4.6GHz. A 4790K that can only manage 4.6 is pretty rare from my experience.
> 
> You can also try 1.32-1.35V vcore/ 1.92-1.95V Input voltage for 48x and see if that helps any. You could also try setting LLC to level 9, to make sure input voltage isn't dropping too much under load.


I just ordered a Maximus VII Hero. Will be here tomorrow so will test both CPUs in that board to confirm your theory. I was also shocked to see one 4790K only reach 4.6GHz


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I just think there is alot voltage must change in the bios to get low vcore in the paste i get my 4790k @4.6ghz stable 1.22v now its need 1.26v i dont know why
> 
> and 4.7ghz need more than 1.32v in the bios (1.24v under loading)


That's some heavy vdroop.


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Is it in the motherboard in your sig? If so, your board has weaker VRMs than his test board and you are using a CX series power supply. Overall, his power delivery is much better compared to yours.


Are you sure about that?

I agree with the point about the CX power supply, but Karan98's board in the sig has ASUS 12 phase power. Silicon Lottery's 1150 test rig is stated to have 8 + 2 phase power. I'd expect the 12 phase to be smoother power delivery, wouldn't you? I don't know the MosFET's used on the two boards, that could be a major difference.


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> That's some heavy vdroop.


vdroop shouldn't effect cpu voltage, it should only effect VCORE(input voltage) now AFAIK, so this seems like a very different problem. I think maybe he means 1.34 under load?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Is it in the motherboard in your sig? If so, your board has weaker VRMs than his test board and you are using a CX series power supply. Overall, his power delivery is much better compared to yours.


can't find nowhere,where people talk about psu's and overclocking and if it changes the ovc with different psus on same rig.
i think my psu is the problem when overclocking because has a 30mv ripple,that's why i'm interested to buy the ax1500i which has extremely low ripple,below 10mv under full load and 7mv bout 30/50 % of load.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Is it in the motherboard in your sig? If so, your board has weaker VRMs than his test board and you are using a CX series power supply. Overall, his power delivery is much better compared to yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that?
> 
> I agree with the point about the CX power supply, but Karan98's board in the sig has ASUS 12 phase power. Silicon Lottery's 1150 test rig is stated to have 8 + 2 phase power. I'd expect the 12 phase to be smoother power delivery, wouldn't you? I don't know the MosFET's used on the two boards, that could be a major difference.
Click to expand...

It's a 6+ doubler. Not the same. Typically they have 6 true VRMs regulating the current, but it's got two chokes per VRM. Also it's unknown if PRO has digital VRM or not, it could be 6 lower quality analogs.

And then there's the fact that every board is not made the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> can't find no where,where people talk about psu's and overclocking and if it changes the ovc with different psus on same rig.
> i think my psu is the problem when overclocking because has a 30mv ripple,that's why i'm interested to buy the ax1500i which has extremely low ripple,below 10mv under full load and 7mv bout 30/50 % of load.


Spending that much to get a minimal difference out of OC'ing is pointless in my opinion. There is so much more than just ripple.


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I just think there is alot voltage must change in the bios to get low vcore in the paste i get my 4790k @4.6ghz stable 1.22v now its need 1.26v i dont know why
> 
> and 4.7ghz need more than 1.32v in the bios (1.24v under loading )
> 
> i cant remember which voltage i increase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also the inpu voltage not effect my cpu stability its stock 1.87v just try 1.7v to 2.0v no any differnt in stability with same voltage 1.26v @4.6ghz
> 
> same thing with ram speed 1333 vs 2400 mhz


I looked backwards a few pages and only found this one post from you Mr-Dark, so I'm not sure if there's more info on your overclock available to me.

It could actually be that 1.22v at 4.6 was never really stable. The problem with proving stability is that it is the act of attempting to prove a negative hypothesis. That means it's not possible. You can demonstrate stability, but it can't be proven with long running tests. The machine acts upon code in different ways each time it's run. There are situations where a machine can crash after about 20+ hours of a stress test, and without changing settings whatsoever, crash in 15 minutes in another stress test. It's that crazy sometimes.

1.22v at 4.6 Ghz would be an incredible chip, very unusual. 1.26 is a lot closer to the norm, but still quite good.

Even 1.32v for 4.7Ghz isn't far off the norm.

Vrin may operate over a very wide range with complete stability on boards with good power treatment. I think you have 8 + 2 phase power, which is generally quite good, and ASUS does make very good designs. The need to run 0.4v to 0.8v above the CPU's max voltage is a margin; a range applicable to anything from cheap boards with poor power management to great boards. There are some enthusiasts with hundreds of chips in their experience observing that Haswell may actually prefer Vrin close to 0.4 over Vcore than 0.6 or 0.8 over Vcore when the board's VRM's are high quality with plenty of reserve. I run Vrin at 1.63v for a vcore of 1.28 for 4.6 Ghz (absolute long term stability, passing 8 DAYS of stability test ranging from x264 to Prime95, etc), where the motherboard has 12 phase power.


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> I looked backwards a few pages and only found this one post from you Mr-Dark, so I'm not sure if there's more info on your overclock available to me.
> 
> It could actually be that 1.22v at 4.6 was never really stable. The problem with proving stability is that it is the act of attempting to prove a negative hypothesis. That means it's not possible. You can demonstrate stability, but it can't be proven with long running tests. The machine acts upon code in different ways each time it's run. There are situations where a machine can crash after about 20+ hours of a stress test, and without changing settings whatsoever, crash in 15 minutes in another stress test. It's that crazy sometimes.
> 
> 1.22v at 4.6 Ghz would be an incredible chip, very unusual. 1.26 is a lot closer to the norm, but still quite good.
> 
> Even 1.32v for 4.7Ghz isn't far off the norm.
> 
> Vrin may operate over a very wide range with complete stability on boards with good power treatment. I think you have 8 + 2 phase power, which is generally quite good, and ASUS does make very good designs. The need to run 0.4v to 0.8v above the CPU's max voltage is a margin; a range applicable to anything from cheap boards with poor power management to great boards. There are some enthusiasts with hundreds of chips in their experience observing that Haswell may actually prefer Vrin close to 0.4 over Vcore than 0.6 or 0.8 over Vcore when the board's VRM's are high quality with plenty of reserve. I run Vrin at 1.63v for a vcore of 1.28 for 4.6 Ghz (absolute long term stability, passing 8 DAYS of stability test ranging from x264 to Prime95, etc), where the motherboard has 12 phase power.


How much LLC are you running? Are you running extreme phase control? A lot of this can depend on all of your other VRM settings as well.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> I looked backwards a few pages and only found this one post from you Mr-Dark, so I'm not sure if there's more info on your overclock available to me.
> 
> It could actually be that 1.22v at 4.6 was never really stable. The problem with proving stability is that it is the act of attempting to prove a negative hypothesis. That means it's not possible. You can demonstrate stability, but it can't be proven with long running tests. The machine acts upon code in different ways each time it's run. There are situations where a machine can crash after about 20+ hours of a stress test, and without changing settings whatsoever, crash in 15 minutes in another stress test. It's that crazy sometimes.
> 
> 1.22v at 4.6 Ghz would be an incredible chip, very unusual. 1.26 is a lot closer to the norm, but still quite good.
> 
> Even 1.32v for 4.7Ghz isn't far off the norm.
> 
> Vrin may operate over a very wide range with complete stability on boards with good power treatment. I think you have 8 + 2 phase power, which is generally quite good, and ASUS does make very good designs. The need to run 0.4v to 0.8v above the CPU's max voltage is a margin; a range applicable to anything from cheap boards with poor power management to great boards. There are some enthusiasts with hundreds of chips in their experience observing that Haswell may actually prefer Vrin close to 0.4 over Vcore than 0.6 or 0.8 over Vcore when the board's VRM's are high quality with plenty of reserve. I run Vrin at 1.63v for a vcore of 1.28 for 4.6 Ghz (absolute long term stability, passing 8 DAYS of stability test ranging from x264 to Prime95, etc), where the motherboard has 12 phase power.


okay my stock value is 1.23v for 4.4ghz under 100% loading and 1.87v for input and the cash voltage 1.22v @4ghz

start my oc set my cash speed to 3400mhz with 1.2v to be sure its not the problem for stability + the ram to 1333mhz 1.5v

now set the multiplayer to 4600mhz with 1.26v its gaming stable + 3h aida64 but cant complete 10 benchamrk in intel xtu

so increase the input to 1.9v ot 2.0v no any change the same bsod with whea uncorr.... set the vcore to 1.28v stop bsod and complete 20 benchmark in intel xtu no problem

now goinig to 47 multi its not stable at 1.32v its need more bsod in intel xtu benchmark but gaming stable in bf4 and fc4 thats my problem

for the llc i set them to level 8 and extreme power phase setting thats on my asus maxiums vii hero z97 with bios 1002 (old bios ) the leatst one have problem

get them stable at 4700 even 1.4vcore









now my cpu @4600mhz 1.28v (1.29v under loading ) with 4300mhz cash 1.22v and 2000mhz ram
Quote:


> How much LLC are you running? Are you running extreme phase control? A lot of this can depend on all of your other VRM settings as well.


llc to level 8 ( equal 100% other mobo ) and extreme phase i cant see any impact of this setting in stability


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> can't find nowhere,where people talk about psu's and overclocking and if it changes the ovc with different psus on same rig.
> i think my psu is the problem when overclocking because has a 30mv ripple,that's why i'm interested to buy the ax1500i which has extremely low ripple,below 10mv under full load and 7mv bout 30/50 % of load.


I don't find much on the point either, but as an engineer I know what impact it can have.

For one, electronically noisy PSU's can overwork the motherboard VRM's, slightly increasing heat, and depending on the design, even the ripple headed toward the CPU.


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> okay my stock value is 1.23v for 4.4ghz under 100% loading and 1.87v for input and the cash voltage 1.22v @4ghz
> 
> start my oc set my cash speed to 3400mhz with 1.2v to be sure its not the problem for stability + the ram to 1333mhz 1.5v
> 
> now set the multiplayer to 4600mhz with 1.26v its gaming stable + 3h aida64 but cant complete 10 benchamrk in intel xtu
> 
> so increase the input to 1.9v ot 2.0v no any change the same bsod with whea uncorr.... set the vcore to 1.28v stop bsod and complete 20 benchmark in intel xtu no problem
> 
> now goinig to 47 multi its not stable at 1.32v its need more bsod in intel xtu benchmark but gaming stable in bf4 and fc4 thats my problem
> 
> for the llc i set them to level 8 and extreme power phase setting thats on my asus maxiums vii hero z97 with bios 1002 (old bios ) the leatst one have problem
> 
> get them stable at 4700 even 1.4vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now my cpu @4600mhz 1.28v (1.29v under loading ) with 4300mhz cash 1.22v and 2000mhz ram
> llc to level 8 ( equal 100% other mobo ) and extreme phase i cant see any impact of this setting in stability


Even if you're not overclocking RAM, you MIGHT be a candidate for bumping system agent a little. At some speeds there's no help, but at higher speeds there's some evidence (scant) that it helps. I had that at 4.7Ghz on my 4790K. 4.6 was stable at 1.28v, but I couldn't find a stable voltage for 4.7 all the way to 1.4v until I bumped system agent up. How much depends on the chip, so you have to just experiment. They say +0.15 offset is the limit, but on my chip +0.26 was required, and I have only a few anecdotal, unscientific statements by individual overclockers saying that's too high. Some say +.020 is enough to help, but not mine at 4.7 (which was then stable under 1.35v).

There's zero measurable benefit to running cache over 4.0Ghz on a 4790K, even in benchmarks that would be sensitive to it - if it doesn't destabilize your chip, that's ok, but ANY voltage bump on cache caused slight upward drifts in temperature on mine, so I leave it at 4.0, stock voltage + 0.015

I can run at 4.7, but I choose 4.6, because 4.7 is where my chip's demand for voltage takes a sharp turn upwards, and the temps with them. I have Phanteks, and the temps are acceptable at 4.7, but I require unquestionable stability (over the course of days or weeks), and I'm not a bleeding edge type. I can even handle 4.8, but it takes about 1.38v or so, and though the max synthetic stress tests temps brush up against 95C (I live where 72F is winter), I could run with it under normal conditions. Yet, on mine, system agent seems to be a hog for power.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> Even if you're not overclocking RAM, you MIGHT be a candidate for bumping system agent a little. At some speeds there's no help, but at higher speeds there's some evidence (scant) that it helps. I had that at 4.7Ghz on my 4790K. 4.6 was stable at 1.28v, but I couldn't find a stable voltage for 4.7 all the way to 1.4v until I bumped system agent up. How much depends on the chip, so you have to just experiment. They say +0.15 offset is the limit, but on my chip +0.26 was required, and I have only a few anecdotal, unscientific statements by individual overclockers saying that's too high. Some say +.020 is enough to help, but not mine at 4.7 (which was then stable under 1.35v).
> 
> There's zero measurable benefit to running cache over 4.0Ghz on a 4790K, even in benchmarks that would be sensitive to it - if it doesn't destabilize your chip, that's ok, but ANY voltage bump on cache caused slight upward drifts in temperature on mine, so I leave it at 4.0, stock voltage + 0.015
> 
> I can run at 4.7, but I choose 4.6, because 4.7 is where my chip's demand for voltage takes a sharp turn upwards, and the temps with them. I have Phanteks, and the temps are acceptable at 4.7, but I require unquestionable stability (over the course of days or weeks), and I'm not a bleeding edge type. I can even handle 4.8, but it takes about 1.38v or so, and though the max synthetic stress tests temps brush up against 95C (I live where 72F is winter), I could run with it under normal conditions. Yet, on mine, system agent seems to be a hog for power.


i see your chip very close to my chip i will try increase the system agent alot and see

if you want good stress test thats take 15m only and its gaming stable the benchmark in intel xtu run 15 bench one back one if you pass the 15 your cpu stable

my oc for 3month @4600 and 1.26v gaming stable 100% bsod in bench number 6


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> It's a 6+ doubler. Not the same. Typically they have 6 true VRMs regulating the current, but it's got two chokes per VRM.


I'm not finding anything to corroborate that. ASUS themselves claim the MAXIMUS VII FORMULA to be an 8 + 2 phase design (instead of calling it 16 phase), but they don't claim the Z97-Pro AC to be that, they claim it's 12 phase. So far, the reviews I find on the Z97-Pro don't indicate it's a 6+2.

If it IS a 6+2, it's a lot weaker than Silicon Lottery's test rig, but I'm just not finding ANYTHING that comes out and says that about this board, or ASUS DIGI+ 12 phase power design in general.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> vdroop shouldn't effect cpu voltage, it should only effect VCORE(input voltage) now AFAIK, so this seems like a very different problem. I think maybe he means 1.34 under load?


Vcore isn't input voltage and vdroop does affect core voltage Vcore is CPU voltage and input voltage is total voltage for cpu and system agent . Llc affects input voltage but not Vcore on z87/97. So I'm skeptical of Vcore drooping .08 undr load as Mr-Dark said it was.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> It's a 6+ doubler. Not the same. Typically they have 6 true VRMs regulating the current, but it's got two chokes per VRM.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not finding anything to corroborate that. ASUS themselves claim the MAXIMUS VII FORMULA to be an 8 + 2 phase design (instead of calling it 16 phase), but they don't claim the Z97-Pro AC to be that, they claim it's 12 phase. So far, the reviews I find on the Z97-Pro don't indicate it's a 6+2.
> 
> If it IS a 6+2, it's a lot weaker than Silicon Lottery's test rig, but I'm just not finding ANYTHING that comes out and says that about this board, or ASUS DIGI+ 12 phase power design in general.
Click to expand...

Holy crap... Just found a pic/review of the Pro (non-AC model) and it is a 12 phase board... Still looking for the AC model though. I wouldn't think they would change that much, so it's looking like it's a 12 phase board. The guys in the Z97 VRM thread need to update their information.

EDIT: Heatsinks layout is exactly the same on the non-wifi and wifi versions.
EDIT2: I can count the phases under the heatsink - it's 12 VRM.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Vcore isn't input voltage and vdroop does affect core voltage Vcore is CPU voltage and input voltage is total voltage for cpu and system agent . Llc affects input voltage but not Vcore on z87/97. So I'm skeptical of Vcore drooping .08 undr load as Mr-Dark said it was.


Vdroop used to affect Vcore, but I've never seen it be anything other than negligible on Haswell/DC. Normally the FIVR adds additional voltage (usually +0.02) over what is set in the BIOS. So I'm also doubtful that he's really seeing 0.08V droop on that chip.


----------



## menthuslayer

No
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Vcore isn't input voltage and vdroop does affect core voltage Vcore is CPU voltage and input voltage is total voltage for cpu and system agent . Llc affects input voltage but not Vcore on z87/97. So I'm skeptical of Vcore drooping .08 undr load as Mr-Dark said it was.


To lead, cpu voltage, is not the same thing as Core voltage. CPU voltage, is the voltage fed to the CPU from which all voltages within the CPU are derived. Core voltage, is the voltage derived from cpu voltage that is fed to the core of the cpu. VCORE, is often reffered to as CPU voltage, or CPU core voltage. I see all over the place where the term is used to describe either or, even in software that comes from big tech companies, which shows the guys building the software, which shows the hardware guys aren't checking behind the software guys. This is IMO a mistake, but it is what it is. For example HWmonitor refers to CPU voltage/input voltage as VCORE(afaik, not that familiar with hwmonitor but they seem to coincide). The point being, that on a haswell chip, if someone is seeing a drop in the voltage fed to the core, then that means 1 of 2 things. Either, the voltage coming into the chip is to low, and there isn't enough wiggle room for to cut the voltage down to the proper voltage(or it's below requested core voltage to begin with). OR for some reason, the cutdown is being done ineffiiciently and the voltage is being cut down to much. or I guess a third option: something is wrong with power delivery to the core, and there is extra resistance caused by an unknown variable that is reducing voltage before it reaches the core. This would likely be due to a hardware defect.

Input voltage... is CPU voltage.... this is the voltage fed to cpu from which all voltages within the CPU are derived. CPU voltage IS NOT the voltage fed to the core of the cpu, that is core voltage.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Holy crap... Just found a pic/review of the Pro (non-AC model) and it is a 12 phase board... Still looking for the AC model though. I wouldn't think they would change that much, so it's looking like it's a 12 phase board. The guys in the Z97 VRM thread need to update their information.
> 
> EDIT: Heatsinks layout is exactly the same on the non-wifi and wifi versions.
> EDIT2: I can count the phases under the heatsink - it's 12 VRM.


The 12 phases led me to buy it. I have a Maximus VII on the way tomorrow so will test tomorrow


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Holy crap... Just found a pic/review of the Pro (non-AC model) and it is a 12 phase board... Still looking for the AC model though. I wouldn't think they would change that much, so it's looking like it's a 12 phase board. The guys in the Z97 VRM thread need to update their information.
> 
> EDIT: Heatsinks layout is exactly the same on the non-wifi and wifi versions.
> EDIT2: I can count the phases under the heatsink - it's 12 VRM.


Right there folks is a demonstration of collaboration on figuring out a member's situation.

It's hard to tell, because so many vendors have actually lied about this in the past, but I just couldn't bring myself to believe ASUS would still be doing that.

Now, Karan98's board could be defective, or something else is up. I think it should stand up fairly well compared to Silicon Lottery's test rig when overclocking.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> now my cpu @4600mhz 1.28v (1.29v under loading ) with 4300mhz cash 1.22v and 2000mhz ram
> llc to level 8 ( equal 100% other mobo ) and extreme phase i cant see any impact of this setting in stability


It's up to you but really, if all you do is game then don't mess with cache - you can more than likely drop the core voltage by dropping cache back to full auto. I like having it as high as possible for benching but other than that, in games you won't notice anything. About your LLC, don't run LLC8 as otherwise you may as well leave it to AUTO which is the same. You want it to stay ~what you set in BIOS which is LLC6 or LLC7.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It's up to you but really, if all you do is game then don't mess with cache - you can more than likely drop the core voltage by dropping cache back to full auto. I like having it as high as possible for benching but other than that, in games you won't notice anything. About your LLC, don't run LLC8 as otherwise you may as well leave it to AUTO which is the same. You want it to stay ~what you set in BIOS which is LLC6 or LLC7.


about the cash i dont want battleneck my cpu by cash 4ghz on cash and 4.6ghz by the core is abit high differnt anyway i cant pass 4.6ghz with good voltage

no problem from oc the cash and my ram speed

for now the llc set to auto and the inpu to auto i dont see any impact on stability maby becouse its high enough at stock 1.87v

and i set my vcore to manual with enable c state to c3 and disable c6/c7 thats give me 0.800v idle and 1.28v loading all fine


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> about the cash i dont want battleneck my cpu by cash 4ghz on cash and 4.6ghz by the core is abit high differnt anyway i cant pass 4.6ghz with good voltage


The point everyone is making there is that it DOES NOT bottleneck the CPU.

It's easy to understand why people would think that, but it is an absolute verified fact that it doesn't. There has been misinformation published on this subject, with guides indicating you should keep the cache within 300 or 400 Mhz, but those statements were made without any engineering thought applied.

I happen to be an engineer, primarily software. The reason cache doesn't impact performance is complex, but the simple explanation is that the CPU is constructed as a parallel device...the functions dependent on cache are working while the CPU is doing other things, such that any and all difference is completely mitigated if the cache is within about 1 Ghz of the CPU. That is, you can barely measure a slight impact on CPU performance if the cache were at, say, 3.5 Ghz and the CPU were at 4.5 Ghz.

It is a waste of heat to raise the cache where it may require additional voltage, with zero...absolutely zero gain in performance, and the likelihood that the faster cache will destabilize the CPU. Many 4790K's can't run the cache at 4.6 Ghz, no matter what the CPU does.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> The point everyone is making there is that it DOES NOT bottleneck the CPU.
> 
> It's easy to understand why people would think that, but it is an absolute verified fact that it doesn't. There has been misinformation published on this subject, with guides indicating you should keep the cache within 300 or 400 Mhz, but those statements were made without any engineering thought applied.
> 
> I happen to be an engineer, primarily software. The reason cache doesn't impact performance is complex, but the simple explanation is that the CPU is constructed as a parallel device...the functions dependent on cache are working while the CPU is doing other things, such that any and all difference is completely mitigated if the cache is within about 1 Ghz of the CPU. That is, you can barely measure a slight impact on CPU performance if the cache were at, say, 3.5 Ghz and the CPU were at 4.5 Ghz.
> 
> It is a waste of heat to raise the cache where it may require additional voltage, with zero...absolutely zero gain in performance, and the likelihood that the faster cache will destabilize the CPU. Many 4790K's can't run the cache at 4.6 Ghz, no matter what the CPU does.


my cash run @4300mhz and the core 4600mhz no problem i think that good balance


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> The point everyone is making there is that it DOES NOT bottleneck the CPU.
> 
> It's easy to understand why people would think that, but it is an absolute verified fact that it doesn't. There has been misinformation published on this subject, with guides indicating you should keep the cache within 300 or 400 Mhz, but those statements were made without any engineering thought applied.
> 
> I happen to be an engineer, primarily software. The reason cache doesn't impact performance is complex, but the simple explanation is that the CPU is constructed as a parallel device...the functions dependent on cache are working while the CPU is doing other things, such that any and all difference is completely mitigated if the cache is within about 1 Ghz of the CPU. That is, you can barely measure a slight impact on CPU performance if the cache were at, say, 3.5 Ghz and the CPU were at 4.5 Ghz.
> 
> It is a waste of heat to raise the cache where it may require additional voltage, with zero...absolutely zero gain in performance, and the likelihood that the faster cache will destabilize the CPU. Many 4790K's can't run the cache at 4.6 Ghz, no matter what the CPU does.


I own 4 haswell rigs (sig) and set up 3 for others. I always just set cache at 1.18v and 4.2ghz. If im chassing core stability later on i drop it back to 4ghz but only feed it 1.18v.

I never bother investing time to max it. There are better things to do with time since the return is so low. Tweaking ram shows better gains.

Some claim it helps stability 300mhz to core but i could never get those results.


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> The point everyone is making there is that it DOES NOT bottleneck the CPU.
> 
> It's easy to understand why people would think that, but it is an absolute verified fact that it doesn't. There has been misinformation published on this subject, with guides indicating you should keep the cache within 300 or 400 Mhz, but those statements were made without any engineering thought applied.
> 
> I happen to be an engineer, primarily software. The reason cache doesn't impact performance is complex, but the simple explanation is that the CPU is constructed as a parallel device...the functions dependent on cache are working while the CPU is doing other things, such that any and all difference is completely mitigated if the cache is within about 1 Ghz of the CPU. That is, you can barely measure a slight impact on CPU performance if the cache were at, say, 3.5 Ghz and the CPU were at 4.5 Ghz.
> 
> It is a waste of heat to raise the cache where it may require additional voltage, with zero...absolutely zero gain in performance, and the likelihood that the faster cache will destabilize the CPU. Many 4790K's can't run the cache at 4.6 Ghz, no matter what the CPU does.


Ahahaha unless Harvard architecture and then a pull from cache takes a seperate instruction, and the next can't run until that one is done.

(This comment is a joke meant for a fellow engineer and has nothing to do with intel cpus)


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> Input voltage... is CPU voltage.... this is the voltage fed to cpu from which all voltages within the CPU are derived. CPU voltage IS NOT the voltage fed to the core of the cpu, that is core voltage.


CPU Input voltage includes power for the system agent and is usually around 1.7-1.8v-this is what llc boosts under load. Vcore is Vcore. If Vcore is drooping .08v theres an issue imo.


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> CPU Input voltage includes power for the system agent and is usually around 1.7-1.8v-this is what llc boosts under load. Vcore is Vcore. If Vcore is drooping .08v theres an issue imo.


Devices In parallel have the same voltage. Power is Voltage*current. One voltage comes into the cpu, then that voltage is used to give all other devices there voltage. This is done by lowering the difference in potential from before the device to after. Input voltage does not include the "power" for sa. Sa voltage is derived from input voltage. cache voltage is also derived from input voltage. All voltages within the cpu are derived from the input voltage. Voltage is simply a difference in potential between two points. To make that differece the correct amount for each device, we simply split at a point and then use resistance to lower the potential for a particular device. Having multiple voltages derived from one voltage has no effect on the source ideally, because the source can produce any current to maintain that voltage. only it cant which is why we have llc. As more current is requested to meet power demand the voltage source(this is a device that creates a potential difference between it's positive and negative terminas). I think your thinking voltage is a thing that moves or something, it's not, chargemoves,the flow of charge(electrons) is current, the derivative of an equation of charge over t period of time is current.
current moving from high potential to low potential gives off energy this is power
your understanding of ohms law and kvl is just uninformed. (Google kvl and kcl if you want a better understanding of how voltage is split). Because voltage is just a difference in potential between 2 points, when we have a voltage at point a, we can split off 100 paths from a, and every path has the same voltage. And in a circuit when they come back together they must have the same voltage. because they become the same point again. Kvl, kcl, ohms law. Now each of those devices will get a different amount of current because current is the rate of flow of charge(charge is aactually just a unit of a specific amount of electrons). So the more current flow ing through and the bigger the voltage drop the morepower dissipated through the device.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> CPU Input voltage includes power for the system agent and is usually around 1.7-1.8v-this is what llc boosts under load. Vcore is Vcore. If Vcore is drooping .08v theres an issue imo.


Vcore drooping 0.08V would seem to be a _major_ issue lol


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> Ahahaha unless Harvard architecture and then a pull from cache takes a seperate instruction, and the next can't run until that one is done.
> 
> (This comment is a joke meant for a fellow engineer and has nothing to do with intel cpus)



















We might be the only two that laugh at it, but that's a good one!


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> my cash run @4300mhz and the core 4600mhz no problem i think that good balance


True, not a bad balance.

It's really up to the chip to show us what it can do. My own doesn't mind cache at 4.2, but at 4.3 the cache demands a lot more voltage and I see 2 to 3C increase in temps.

Another thing related to the voltage drop on vcore you've reported, and several posts nearby have pointed out:

Do you have any power limitations enabled?

We're thinking that a drop in vcore doesn't look quite right to us. To us, it indicates the motherboard is struggling to provide sufficient current, but that would be the case if power limiting were enabled in UEFI, and set too low.

Just a thought....could be part of your 4.7 Ghz pursuit.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> True, not a bad balance.
> 
> It's really up to the chip to show us what it can do. My own doesn't mind cache at 4.2, but at 4.3 the cache demands a lot more voltage and I see 2 to 3C increase in temps.
> 
> Another thing related to the voltage drop on vcore you've reported, and several posts nearby have pointed out:
> 
> Do you have any power limitations enabled?
> 
> We're thinking that a drop in vcore doesn't look quite right to us. To us, it indicates the motherboard is struggling to provide sufficient current, but that would be the case if power limiting were enabled in UEFI, and set too low.
> 
> Just a thought....could be part of your 4.7 Ghz pursuit.


No any power limitation set in the bios

and i dont have drop in the vcore becouse no one have them in haswell the vcore will be higher than the value in the bios by 0.02v for sure manual not adaptive

the llc for input voltage


----------



## carlhil2

If anyone who live in the Boston area are looking for a DC build, mine will be going on the block, the whole shaboom...has the MC Return Plan on the cpu/mobo..with my 5960x build being used for everything, I no longer even boot my DC build anymore, shame...


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> vdroop shouldn't effect cpu voltage, it should only effect] *VCORE(input voltage)* now AFAIK, so this seems like a very different problem. I think maybe he means 1.34 under load?


This is what you wrote: That Vcore is input voltage. This is incorrect. You can muddy the waters with talk of potential and how voltage is split but you misspoke and I corrected the simple error. Input voltage including cache and system voltage or them being derived from input voltage may be incorrect terminology but to my way of thinking it amounts to the same difference.


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> This is what you wrote: That Vcore is input voltage. This is incorrect. You can muddy the waters with talk of potential and how voltage is split but you misspoke and I corrected the simple error. Input voltage including cache and system voltage or them being derived from input voltage may be incorrect terminology but to my way of thinking it amounts to the same difference.


And once again, I stated that through out the industry, the terms are interchanged. One of example of such is hwmonitors use of the term vcore to describe the voltage coming into the cpu before it is cut down. Vcore typically does refer to input voltage while core voltage refers to voltage going into the core. vcore normally refers to input voltage and not core voltage.

The older term vcore was core voltage, but the way power is handeled has changed along with what vcore refers to
a similar reference would be the turn north bridge, which used to reside on mobo, but technically doesn't ecost anymore. It's name refers to the part of the cpu that now hands the similar tasks, though they are not actually north bridges
as far as I understand, the core used to cut the voltage itself, but this is no longer th e case, vcore used to be the voltage precut, coming into the core. This is not a thing anymore, so this term has been reallocated(it could have been posted cut, I'd have to look I don't recall)

Excuse spelling, posting and driving


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> This is what you wrote: That Vcore is input voltage. This is incorrect. You can muddy the waters with talk of potential and how voltage is split but you misspoke and I corrected the simple error. Input voltage including cache and system voltage or them being derived from input voltage may be incorrect terminology but to my way of thinking it amounts to the same difference.


Per Wikipedia, vcore is the voltage supplied to a cpu or gpu containing a core. Not the voltage suppplied to the core. That should sum this right up. Cpu input voltage is according to Wikipedia. Vcore.

"CPU core voltage (VCORE) is the power supply voltage supplied to the CPU (which is a digital circuit), GPU, or other device *containing a processing core*."

Might I add that CPU CORE VOLTAGE is not the same thing as Core voltage. CPU Core voltage is as stated above. While core voltage, is the voltage supplied to just the core.

Which is why, in HWmonitor, VCORE Reads what the uncut voltage coming into the ENTIRE CPU is, ALSO KNOWN AS INPUT VOLTAGE, and NOT what the cut voltage entering the core is.

This is a good old definition:
Input voltage is the voltage supplied to the CPUs voltage regulation modules, which are now on die. Vcore is the voltage supplied by the VRMs to the actual CPU cores.

The point is, now that the VRM's are now ON THE DIE, the input voltage IS being fed to die. Where as before, the input voltage was fed to the VRM, which fed the die.

GG


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> Per Wikipedia, vcore is the voltage supplied to a cpu or gpu containing a core. Not the voltage suppplied to the core. That should sum this right up. Cpu input voltage is according to Wikipedia. Vcore.
> 
> "CPU core voltage (VCORE) is the power supply voltage supplied to the CPU (which is a digital circuit), GPU, or other device *containing a processing core*."
> 
> Might I add that CPU CORE VOLTAGE is not the same thing as Core voltage. CPU Core voltage is as stated above. While core voltage, is the voltage supplied to just the core.
> 
> Which is why, in HWmonitor, VCORE Reads what the uncut voltage coming into the ENTIRE CPU is, ALSO KNOWN AS INPUT VOLTAGE, and NOT what the cut voltage entering the core is.
> 
> This is a good old definition:
> Input voltage is the voltage supplied to the CPUs voltage regulation modules, which are now on die. Vcore is the voltage supplied by the VRMs to the actual CPU cores.
> 
> The point is, now that the VRM's are now ON THE DIE, the input voltage IS being fed to die. Where as before, the input voltage was fed to the VRM, which fed the die.
> 
> GG


The common understanding and terminology is that Vcore is the voltage supplied to the cores - that's why it is Vcore and not Vdie or Vchip. CPU Input voltage or VRIN (which is what Intel calls it, I believe) is the voltage supplied to the VRM that in turn supplies Vcore. The fact that the VRM is now on-die doesn't change what Vcore is.

What HWMonitor chooses to call each voltage is irrelevant.

Edit: Intel calls it Vccin.


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The common understanding and terminology is that Vcore is the voltage supplied to the cores - that's why it is Vcore and not Vdie or Vchip. CPU Input voltage or VRIN (which is what Intel calls it, I believe) is the voltage supplied to the VRM that in turn supplies Vcore. The fact that the VRM is now on-die doesn't change what everyone calls Vcore.


you're more than welcome to argue with wikipedia and my engineering books. But they both say the voltage fed to a circuit *containing* a core.

This point is further enforced by HWmonitors reading of Vcore.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> you're more than welcome to argue with wikipedia and my engineering books. But they both say the voltage fed to a circuit *containing* a core.
> 
> This point is further enforced by HWmonitors reading of Vcore.


Technically, it's Intel arguing with you, as you can see in the slide I posted.

And what exactly makes HWMonitor the authority? HWInfo calls Vcore the voltage supplied to the core, as does CPU-z.


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Technically, it's Intel arguing with you, as you can see in the slide I posted.
> 
> And what exactly makes HWMonitor the authority? HWInfo calls Vcore the voltage supplied to the core, as does CPU-z.


Yeah, you're right , the slide clearly shows what intel refers to as Vcore.

It's also clear that other people refer to it differently.

I will certainly accept my defeat as far as haswell is concerned.


----------



## bond32

Sub'ed... I'll post a screen shot later.

Mine will bench at 5 ghz, but so far proves to be unstable for games.


----------



## jdorje

Not much point getting into religious arguments about nomenclature, considering every different motherboard calls the settings something different...


----------



## BlockLike

I recently changed a few things round in my case for better airflow after installing my second 980.

This involved disconnecting all PSU cables.

Before changing everything round, my 4.6ghz OC needed 1.25v, anything lower voltage wise would fail pretty quickly.

Last night I dropped the voltage to 1.24v, ran XTU, still stable... 1.23v, still stable.

Does the fact I've been able to drop the voltage suggest something wasn't quite connected properly before changing things round?

Going to test it a bit further this weekend and see if the voltage will go any lower and if it does, time to test out a bigger OC


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> I recently changed a few things round in my case for better airflow after installing my second 980.
> 
> This involved disconnecting all PSU cables.
> 
> Before changing everything round, my 4.6ghz OC needed 1.25v, anything lower voltage wise would fail pretty quickly.
> 
> Last night I dropped the voltage to 1.24v, ran XTU, still stable... 1.23v, still stable.
> 
> Does the fact I've been able to drop the voltage suggest something wasn't quite connected properly before changing things round?
> 
> Going to test it a bit further this weekend and see if the voltage will go any lower and if it does, time to test out a bigger OC


okay you can test your oc stability from benchmark in intel xtu run 15 benchmark one back one if you pass all of them your cpu stable


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> okay you can test your oc stability from benchmark in intel xtu run 15 benchmark one back one if you pass all of them your cpu stable


yeah, I'll be running the benchmark some more over the weekend.

I'm just curious as to why I'm able to drop the voltage all of a sudden.

Before changing things round with the airflow the benchmark would crash in under a minute with less than 1.25v


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> yeah, I'll be running the benchmark some more over the weekend.
> 
> I'm just curious as to why I'm able to drop the voltage all of a sudden.
> 
> Before changing things round with the airflow the benchmark would crash in under a minute with less than 1.25v


room temp maybe decreased ?


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> room temp maybe decreased ?


temps haven't changed much at all and if anything the ambient room temp is a couple degrees warmer now than when I first tested the 4.6Ghz @ 1.25v

It just seems strange that before the change around, anything less than 1.25v would pretty much insta-fail the benchmark


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> temps haven't changed much at all and if anything the ambient room temp is a couple degrees warmer now than when I first tested the 4.6Ghz @ 1.25v
> 
> It just seems strange that before the change around, anything less than 1.25v would pretty much insta-fail the benchmark


I'm going to let loose one of my treatise (those familiar with me, and who don't like to read, may know to skim or skip).

Passing a long running test as a means of proving stability is the same as attempting to prove a negative hypothesis. It is logically inept; can't be done. Prove there are no green grains of sand, and you have to view each and every grain to verify no green ones were found. Logically impossible for any being with a limited lifespan.

CPU failure happens for pseudo-random reasons. If you established a voltage .0001 below the lowest perfect stable voltage (magically), the CPU would fail on rare occasions. It could happen in 5 minutes, 5 hours or 5 days.

If you executed the exact same code several times, the CPU's actions would not be exactly the same each time. Some of the operation depends on probabilistic prediction of code branching. Some operations occur with deterministic order, but are interrupted by process, even if you're running DOS, in ways which alter the order of operations actually performed. That is, the conditions of failure may not occur with repeatability.

We're using a very coarse tool, the BSOD, operating system hang or other errant behavior to diagnose a very delicate balance of voltage against operational stability. The only fact we can extract from that process with certainty is failure (the BSOD). Success in long running tests is not proof. It's demonstration, that's true and reassuring, but it's not logically deterministic; it's not 100% proof.

BSOD happens because a number that should have correctly referenced an address in memory, be it the return from a function in code or some important piece of data, isn't read or retained. By the time you see the BSOD, the error that caused it could have occurred several thousand or several million instructions before.

It is no mystery, to someone with good understanding of how CPU's function, as to why failures near the margins of the correct voltage, would be both random and fleeting.

This gives rise to misinterpretation. I personally think some believe in voodoo electronics because of it.

There are speeds where finding the correct voltage becomes more elusive. In my own chip, 4.7 Ghz, on my first passes at it, seemed to be stable for an hour or so, but from 1.3v to 1.4v, 4.7 Ghz was not stable. It was "close", as in long running tests could pass, but eventually it would crash.

For mine, system agent required a boost. At that point, the behavior of the chip more clearly defined a sharper "line", where around 1.34 was stable, where previously even 1.4 didn't work.

Your chip might not need the system agent boost mine required, but it might need a boost elsewhere, like cache (small ones). If you have 4 sticks of RAM, it might need .005 to .01 boost in RAM voltage, or the Analog/Digital IO - even though you're not overclocking RAM. It's the interface between these systems that might need help.

There are over 1 billion transistors involved, and you're not using them all in every instruction, nor the same ones in the same order each time you run tests. Out of those billion, some small percentage, perhaps a few hundred thousand, will be the most "demanding" of the collection. The other 999 million might run fine at a lower voltage, but those 100 thousand or so laggards demand more, and those are the one's you're trying to satisfy when you bump voltages up in small amounts...until that last, laziest one in the bunch works every time. We have no way of identifying them, and they're different for each CPU.

When you changed airflow, you might have cooled RAM or some chip on the motherboard just enough to microscopically improve it's voltage demands by decreasing it's temperature. The CPU might not need quite that extra bit of voltage to "shout" at them into operation. It's just as likely you "cleaned" a power connection that provided occasional electronic noise from fan vibrations. It is tough to be sure sometimes.

It may simply be random probability causing you to THINK 1.23v is working today. It might still NOT be stable.

You can't prove stability. You can only prove failure, when it happens. Use that to your advantage. The process in the guides generally puts that against you. Flip it, and think in terms of engineering margins.

There is no sharp line, magic voltage we can find. It may actually exist, that one perfect voltage that's the lowest it can be while still providing enough that every transistor in the machine will fire correctly throughout time.

We don't have tools to find it with precision. Our only choice is to find the point of known failure, and apply a margin above that which demonstrates stability. Narrowing that margin is part of our goal, but uncertainty is just a fundamental fact of physics.


----------



## Karan98

Right I tested the Silicon Lottery CPU in a Maximus VII Hero and I get Clock_watchdog_timeout which suggests high temperatures. Will probably have to delid or lower the multiplier. Shocked that my Nepton couldn't keep it cool enough since they use a H110 to test


----------



## BlockLike

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> I'm going to let loose one of my treatise (those familiar with me, and who don't like to read, may know to skim or skip).
> 
> Passing a long running test as a means of proving stability is the same as attempting to prove a negative hypothesis. It is logically inept; can't be done. Prove there are no green grains of sand, and you have to view each and every grain to verify no green ones were found. Logically impossible for any being with a limited lifespan.
> 
> CPU failure happens for pseudo-random reasons. If you established a voltage .0001 below the lowest perfect stable voltage (magically), the CPU would fail on rare occasions. It could happen in 5 minutes, 5 hours or 5 days.
> 
> If you executed the exact same code several times, the CPU's actions would not be exactly the same each time. Some of the operation depends on probabilistic prediction of code branching. Some operations occur with deterministic order, but are interrupted by process, even if you're running DOS, in ways which alter the order of operations actually performed. That is, the conditions of failure may not occur with repeatability.
> 
> We're using a very coarse tool, the BSOD, operating system hang or other errant behavior to diagnose a very delicate balance of voltage against operational stability. The only fact we can extract from that process with certainty is failure (the BSOD). Success in long running tests is not proof. It's demonstration, that's true and reassuring, but it's not logically deterministic; it's not 100% proof.
> 
> BSOD happens because a number that should have correctly referenced an address in memory, be it the return from a function in code or some important piece of data, isn't read or retained. By the time you see the BSOD, the error that caused it could have occurred several thousand or several million instructions before.
> 
> It is no mystery, to someone with good understanding of how CPU's function, as to why failures near the margins of the correct voltage, would be both random and fleeting.
> 
> This gives rise to misinterpretation. I personally think some believe in voodoo electronics because of it.
> 
> There are speeds where finding the correct voltage becomes more elusive. In my own chip, 4.7 Ghz, on my first passes at it, seemed to be stable for an hour or so, but from 1.3v to 1.4v, 4.7 Ghz was not stable. It was "close", as in long running tests could pass, but eventually it would crash.
> 
> For mine, system agent required a boost. At that point, the behavior of the chip more clearly defined a sharper "line", where around 1.34 was stable, where previously even 1.4 didn't work.
> 
> Your chip might not need the system agent boost mine required, but it might need a boost elsewhere, like cache (small ones). If you have 4 sticks of RAM, it might need .005 to .01 boost in RAM voltage, or the Analog/Digital IO - even though you're not overclocking RAM. It's the interface between these systems that might need help.
> 
> There are over 1 billion transistors involved, and you're not using them all in every instruction, nor the same ones in the same order each time you run tests. Out of those billion, some small percentage, perhaps a few hundred thousand, will be the most "demanding" of the collection. The other 999 million might run fine at a lower voltage, but those 100 thousand or so laggards demand more, and those are the one's you're trying to satisfy when you bump voltages up in small amounts...until that last, laziest one in the bunch works every time. We have no way of identifying them, and they're different for each CPU.
> 
> When you changed airflow, you might have cooled RAM or some chip on the motherboard just enough to microscopically improve it's voltage demands by decreasing it's temperature. The CPU might not need quite that extra bit of voltage to "shout" at them into operation.
> 
> It may simply be random probability causing you to THINK 1.23v is working today. It might still NOT be stable.
> 
> You can't prove stability. You can only prove failure, when it happens. Use that to your advantage. The process in the guides generally puts that against you. Flip it, and think in terms of engineering margins.
> 
> There is no sharp line, magic voltage we can find. It may actually exist, that one perfect voltage that's the lowest it can be while still providing enough that every transistor in the machine will fire correct throughout time.
> 
> We don't have tools to find it with precision. Our only choice is to find the point of known failure, and apply a margin above that which demonstrates stability. Narrowing that margin is part of our goal, but uncertainty is just a fundamental fact of physics.






good read, TY


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> I'm going to let loose one of my treatise (those familiar with me, and who don't like to read, may know to skim or skip).
> 
> Passing a long running test as a means of proving stability is the same as attempting to prove a negative hypothesis. It is logically inept; can't be done. Prove there are no green grains of sand, and you have to view each and every grain to verify no green ones were found. Logically impossible for any being with a limited lifespan.
> 
> CPU failure happens for pseudo-random reasons. If you established a voltage .0001 below the lowest perfect stable voltage (magically), the CPU would fail on rare occasions. It could happen in 5 minutes, 5 hours or 5 days.
> 
> If you executed the exact same code several times, the CPU's actions would not be exactly the same each time. Some of the operation depends on probabilistic prediction of code branching. Some operations occur with deterministic order, but are interrupted by process, even if you're running DOS, in ways which alter the order of operations actually performed. That is, the conditions of failure may not occur with repeatability.
> 
> We're using a very coarse tool, the BSOD, operating system hang or other errant behavior to diagnose a very delicate balance of voltage against operational stability. The only fact we can extract from that process with certainty is failure (the BSOD). Success in long running tests is not proof. It's demonstration, that's true and reassuring, but it's not logically deterministic; it's not 100% proof.
> 
> BSOD happens because a number that should have correctly referenced an address in memory, be it the return from a function in code or some important piece of data, isn't read or retained. By the time you see the BSOD, the error that caused it could have occurred several thousand or several million instructions before.
> 
> It is no mystery, to someone with good understanding of how CPU's function, as to why failures near the margins of the correct voltage, would be both random and fleeting.
> 
> This gives rise to misinterpretation. I personally think some believe in voodoo electronics because of it.
> 
> There are speeds where finding the correct voltage becomes more elusive. In my own chip, 4.7 Ghz, on my first passes at it, seemed to be stable for an hour or so, but from 1.3v to 1.4v, 4.7 Ghz was not stable. It was "close", as in long running tests could pass, but eventually it would crash.
> 
> For mine, system agent required a boost. At that point, the behavior of the chip more clearly defined a sharper "line", where around 1.34 was stable, where previously even 1.4 didn't work.
> 
> Your chip might not need the system agent boost mine required, but it might need a boost elsewhere, like cache (small ones). If you have 4 sticks of RAM, it might need .005 to .01 boost in RAM voltage, or the Analog/Digital IO - even though you're not overclocking RAM. It's the interface between these systems that might need help.
> 
> There are over 1 billion transistors involved, and you're not using them all in every instruction, nor the same ones in the same order each time you run tests. Out of those billion, some small percentage, perhaps a few hundred thousand, will be the most "demanding" of the collection. The other 999 million might run fine at a lower voltage, but those 100 thousand or so laggards demand more, and those are the one's you're trying to satisfy when you bump voltages up in small amounts...until that last, laziest one in the bunch works every time. We have no way of identifying them, and they're different for each CPU.
> 
> When you changed airflow, you might have cooled RAM or some chip on the motherboard just enough to microscopically improve it's voltage demands by decreasing it's temperature. The CPU might not need quite that extra bit of voltage to "shout" at them into operation.
> 
> It may simply be random probability causing you to THINK 1.23v is working today. It might still NOT be stable.
> 
> You can't prove stability. You can only prove failure, when it happens. Use that to your advantage. The process in the guides generally puts that against you. Flip it, and think in terms of engineering margins.
> 
> There is no sharp line, magic voltage we can find. It may actually exist, that one perfect voltage that's the lowest it can be while still providing enough that every transistor in the machine will fire correct throughout time.
> 
> We don't have tools to find it with precision. Our only choice is to find the point of known failure, and apply a margin above that which demonstrates stability. Narrowing that margin is part of our goal, but uncertainty is just a fundamental fact of physics.


Really well constructed. Should be stickied or something for new people coming to the table.


----------



## electro2u

Yes maybe but let's not repost the whole thing without a spoiler. It's like a Greek epic.


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Right I tested the Silicon Lottery CPU in a Maximus VII Hero and I get Clock_watchdog_timeout which suggests high temperatures. Will probably have to delid or lower the multiplier. Shocked that my Nepton couldn't keep it cool enough since they use a H110 to test


Watch dog isn't just temperature. I was fooled by that before. I've gotten watch dogs for vcore and sa. Running sub 70c


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> Watch dog isn't just temperature. I was fooled by that before. I've gotten watch dogs for vcore and sa. Running sub 70c


What should I try then?


----------



## menthuslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> What should I try then?


first and foremost, I would turn on logging in your temp monitor software. Run your test, if you get watchdog, go look at the log, what were the last temps logged. This isn't necessarily the going to be the temps at the crash as it's possible they never got ready and logged. Turning up the polling interval can help with this (although the extra polls can also cause extra stress on the cpu, and interrupt stress test instructions). Kind of a good-bad, but worth a try. If your temps look fine, then go ahead and and temporarily assume it's something else. Not sut what stage of oc your in but, if your previous multiplier was stable it's time to start tweaking voltage, and testing. Keep a solid log of everything you do. Oc can be a pain, because it could be a .05 bump to any voltage that makes you more stable, or a combination of such.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> first and foremost, I would turn on logging in your temp monitor software. Run your test, if you get watchdog, go look at the log, what were the last temps logged. This isn't necessarily the going to be the temps at the crash as it's possible they never got ready and logged. Turning up the polling interval can help with this (although the extra polls can also cause extra stress on the cpu, and interrupt stress test instructions). Kind of a good-bad, but worth a try. If your temps look fine, then go ahead and and temporarily assume it's something else. Not sut what stage of oc your in but, if your previous multiplier was stable it's time to start tweaking voltage, and testing. Keep a solid log of everything you do. Oc can be a pain, because it could be a .05 bump to any voltage that makes you more stable, or a combination of such.


Well I bought a binned CPU from Silicon Lottery and I can't get the clock it was meant to reach.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Well I bought a binned CPU from Silicon Lottery and I can't get the clock it was meant to reach.


Return it if you don't like it. The parameters listed are just what they passed an hour of RealBench at.

Also make sure you're using bios 1104 on the vii hero.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Return it if you don't like it. The parameters listed are just what they passed an hour of RealBench at.
> 
> Also make sure you're using bios 1104 on the vii hero.


The parameters listed can't even pass 2 minutes of RealBench which is concerning me.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> The parameters listed can't even pass 2 minutes of RealBench which is concerning me.


Realbench hammers graphics cards pretty bad, so make sure everything is okay there. What are your cpu temps under stress?


----------



## Karan98

They top out at 79c but never runs long enough always BSOD within the first minute. I would return it but I'm in the UK. Returns would cost me a bomb and I wouldn't be refunded customs charges.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> They top out at 79c but never runs long enough always BSOD within the first minute. I would return it but I'm in the UK. Returns would cost me a bomb and I wouldn't be refunded customs charges.


My 4790K sits around 70C on the hottest cores when starting realbench with an h100i, 19-20C ambient, 1.3V 4.7GHz.

Have you tried remounting? What thermal paste are you using?


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> My 4790K sits around 70C on the hottest cores when starting realbench with an h100i, 19-20C ambient, 1.3V 4.7GHz.
> 
> Have you tried remounting? What thermal paste are you using?


I just installed my other 4790K that I was running 4.6GHz at 1.28V so I'll test with this one and see what happens. I'm using MX4 paste


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I love my MX-4. I've used AS-5 before. The AS-5 had lower temperatures once it completely set in, but it wasn't by much. If you factor in mounting differently, there's basically no difference in the temperatures.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> I just installed my other 4790K that I was running 4.6GHz at 1.28V so I'll test with this one and see what happens. I'm using MX4 paste


I've seen more than one vii hero user (and silicon lottery?) reccomend bios 1104, so definitly give that a shot too.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I've seen more than one vii hero user (and silicon lottery?) reccomend bios 1104, so definitly give that a shot too.


My motherboard shipper out with bios 1104


----------



## Karan98

Okay so, I just tested my other 4790K 4.7GHz 1.275v and it runs around 10c cooler than the Silicon Lottery chip. I think the Silicon Lottery one is a delid requiring chip. Will have to look into it.

EDIT: Both chips are running 4.7 @ 1.275v and there is the 10c difference on temps.
EDIT2: BSOD 5 mins in to the test, not enough VCore.


----------



## Schoat333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> It may not be staying at a 1.097v if you are on auto Vcore. Depending on Bios some boards may jump the voltage considerably higher than what you set on adaptive voltage which is what will often be the result of auto/default mode.
> 
> Obviously if you are correctly monitoring actual vcore in real time this doesn't apply if you can verify that the Vcore is staying at a maximum value. It can be tricky to get a real time real Vcore though. Depending on the motherboard used the best way is often hwinfo64 or possibly the software that the manufacturers develop. Cpuz shows a value for static stock VID instead of an actual vcore reading on some of the more popular boards (again depending on Bios version).
> 
> As an example the real time Vcore on my Asus hero vii is listed as vin4 in HWmonitor. I find I really like Asus aisuite even though a lot of people hate it it gives correct values for a bunch of less easily monitored readings such as Vring voltage {cache} and correct wattage/power consumption.


Just wanted to say thanks for this. I used Aisuite to monitor vcore, and sure enough it was reporting 1.31v under 100% load at 4.2GHz when I had it set to auto in Bios. I manually set it to 1.2, and saw temps drop by 5c while stress testing.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> Okay so, I just tested my other 4790K 4.7GHz 1.275v and it runs around 10c cooler than the Silicon Lottery chip. I think the Silicon Lottery one is a delid requiring chip. Will have to look into it.
> 
> EDIT: Both chips are running 4.7 @ 1.275v and there is the 10c difference on temps.


Wouldn't hurt to give it a shot I guess, I'm out of other ideas (power supply?). Can that other chip only run at 4.6? (That seems very poor)


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Wouldn't hurt to give it a shot I guess, I'm out of other ideas (power supply?). Can that other chip only run at 4.6? (That seems very poor)


It seems so. Check my edit in the quoted post, because it BSOD 5 mins into the test with not enough Vcore


----------



## Karan98

My other 4790k can't even get 4.7GHz 1.3V. Will switch back to silicon lottery chip and see what I can do


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schoat333*
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks for this. I used Aisuite to monitor vcore, and sure enough it was reporting 1.31v under 100% load at 4.2GHz when I had it set to auto in Bios. I manually set it to 1.2, and saw temps drop by 5c while stress testing.


Awesome! Glad you saw some improvement. Haswell has brought with it a lot of configuration variability and with that came a lot more complex and confusing Bios options. Took me a long time to get my head wrapped around the "correct" settings. In order to keep Vcore from staying at that maximum a lot of us force enabled c-states (package c-state support enabled not auto as well) which can and will drop all 4 cores to .008v even while speedstep is off such that they are all at turbo multiplier full time. Thus can combat latency.
It is the voltage that affect the temps mostly and not the frequency the cores run at.


----------



## Dyekid217

So I've just installed an XSPC raystorm kit into my system in order to get more stability out of my overclock.

I'm running @ 4.8 Ghz 1.3Voltage and seeing temps under load at about 65-75 Celsius. Haven't yet crossed the 80 mark in over 3 hours.

There is still some bleeding that needs to be done to my loop as there are some small air bubbles in the system. So far I'm extremely happy with this chip's performance. It's blowing my old 2500k out of the water.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Warranty replacement chip arrived from Intel, batch # is x439B413 excited to see how this one clocks, hope as well as the one before it (highest clocks I achieved was 4.9 @ 1.389)


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Warranty replacement chip arrived from Intel, batch # is x439B413 excited to see how this one clocks, hope as well as the one before it (highest clocks I achieved was 4.9 @ 1.389)


fingers crossed for you


----------



## DarthBaggins

Anyone else have any from the X Batch since my last was a L419


----------



## Schoat333

I noticed that mine is an X batch. Thought I was just looking at the wrong thing for a minute. Anyone know what the difference in batch letter means?


----------



## Mr-Dark

qustion about system agent voltage

i check silcon ltry for bios setting and found this



its stock 1.112v

my stock system agent is 0.935v only !!!


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> qustion about system agent voltage
> 
> i check silcon ltry for bios setting and found this
> 
> 
> 
> its stock 1.112v
> 
> my stock system agent is 0.935v only !!!


Curious, no?

Check with something like hwinfo64 or hwmonitor to see if an offset brings your stock up to that, or try their chip with the 1.112v and see how that works.

Note, some think the difference (.177) is a tad high (I'm not among them myself), so if you try it and it helps, you might want to try others below .150 above your stock to see if less is just as effective.

If it helps at all.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schoat333*
> 
> I noticed that mine is an X batch. Thought I was just looking at the wrong thing for a minute. Anyone know what the difference in batch letter means?


From my digging it's the new batch after L only person who might know how they are is @Silicon Lottery


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> Curious, no?
> 
> Check with something like hwinfo64 or hwmonitor to see if an offset brings your stock up to that, or try their chip with the 1.112v and see how that works.
> 
> Note, some think the difference (.177) is a tad high (I'm not among them myself), so if you try it and it helps, you might want to try others below .150 above your stock to see if less is just as effective.
> 
> If it helps at all.


Aida64 report VCCSA 0.935 and HW the same

i will try set + 0.200 offset and check stability

what the max safe value for this VCCSA ?


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Aida64 report VCCSA 0.935 and HW the same
> 
> i will try set + 0.200 offset and check stability
> 
> what the max safe value for this VCCSA ?


There is no firm data. Intel is mum, beyond a blanket "10% should be safe" comment by one engineer, to my knowledge.

1.11 would likely be regarded by most as ok, and I've read materials that say 1.2 should be the max on high end cooling. Again, these are not well supported statements.

I've used .260 myself, for two days while studying 4.7Ghz.

If 0.2 makes any difference, try .15, or the .177 already hinted, maybe even the more popular region of .02 to .04. It's a figure the chip has to tell you itself.

Personally, I think your .2 starting test is an excellent choice for step 1 in the pursuit.

In my own tests, what I do is set the CPU to the lower end of the range I find "close by not there" and experiment.

The two, VCore and VCCSA, work as complements - raising one might lower the other - but sometimes VCCSA isn't the culprit...this chip has to say.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> There is no firm data. Intel is mum, beyond a blanket "10% should be safe" comment by one engineer, to my knowledge.
> 
> 1.11 would likely be regarded by most as ok, and I've read materials that say 1.2 should be the max on high end cooling. Again, these are not well supported statements.
> 
> I've used .260 myself, for two days while studying 4.7Ghz.
> 
> If 0.2 makes any difference, try .15, or the .177 already hinted, maybe even the more popular region of .02 to .04. It's a figure the chip has to tell you itself.
> 
> Personally, I think your .2 starting test is an excellent choice for step 1 in the pursuit.
> 
> In my own tests, what I do is set the CPU to the lower end of the range I find "close by not there" and experiment.
> 
> The two, VCore and VCCSA, work as complements - raising one might lower the other - but sometimes VCCSA isn't the culprit...this chip has to say.


okay i will go with 0.2 now report back


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> From my digging it's the new batch after L only person who might know how they are is @Silicon Lottery


L= Malaysia X= Vietnam

I've gone through some newer Malaysia batches (L440xxxx) too.


----------



## electro2u

Digital and analog sys agent are related to dram stability iirc. It tend so come into play with higher density ram.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Update just add + 0.200 offset to system agent voltage let me drop the vcore from 1.28v to 1.25v

on my 24/7 oc profile @4.6ghz

without add 0.200 to the agent voltage i cant complete 10 benchmark in intel xtu with any voltage under 1.28v

now 1.25v finish 15 benchmark









i will set my uncore to 4200 and oc my memory from 1600mhz to 2000mhz this will be my new 25/7 oc profile


----------



## FrostyAMD

There was a link here to download x264v2 without the 7zip crap. Anyone care to point me to that link ??? Thank you


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schoat333*
> 
> I noticed that mine is an X batch. Thought I was just looking at the wrong thing for a minute. Anyone know what the difference in batch letter means?


It just shows where the die was mounted on the substrate and the chip packaged.


----------



## FrostyAMD

Nevermind I found it here
https://www.dropbox.com/s/qjn1gddvet100wn/x264%20Stability%20Test%20V2.rar?dl=0


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Update just add + 0.200 offset to system agent voltage let me drop the vcore from 1.28v to 1.25v
> 
> on my 24/7 oc profile @4.6ghz
> 
> without add 0.200 to the agent voltage i cant complete 10 benchmark in intel xtu with any voltage under 1.28v
> 
> now 1.25v finish 15 benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will set my uncore to 4200 and oc my memory from 1600mhz to 2000mhz this will be my new 25/7 oc profile


Well....we have another point of data from which to draw analysis!

Thanks for putting this in public view! Glad it helped.

Now, you may be warned by others here that 0.2 is high, so I urge you to consider if .15, the .177 you noticed regarding Silicon Lottery's settings, or even less is just as effective.

No need to push more than it really needs...helps it last!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> Well....we have another point of data from which to draw analysis!
> 
> Thanks for putting this in public view! Glad it helped.
> 
> Now, you may be warned by others here that 0.2 is high, so I urge you to consider if .15, the .177 you noticed regarding Silicon Lottery's settings, or even less is just as effective.
> 
> No need to push more than it really needs...helps it last!


if i set + 0.300 the cooler go pink soo 0.2 good its now 1.024v and my cpu stable 4.6ghz 1.25v with 4.2ghz cash 1.2v


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> L= Malaysia X= Vietnam
> 
> I've gone through some newer Malaysia batches (L440xxxx) too.


OJ that's good to know the first unit is country or plant of origin


----------



## By-Tor

My replacement Hero MB came in with BIOS 2012 and all seems to run great.

Should I replace it with 1104 as I see a lot of people saying to use that one?

Have it running now at 4.8 on v1.25 and it can run at 4.9 on v1.31.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> My replacement Hero MB came in with BIOS 2012 and all seems to run great.
> 
> Should I replace it with 1104 as I see a lot of people saying to use that one?
> 
> Have it running now at 4.8 on v1.25 and it can run at 4.9 on v1.31.


If it's working, I wouldn't mess with it.


----------



## Karan98

I still haven't managed to get this damn Silicon Lottery chip to run 4.8GHz as it should. I'm really frustrated.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> I still haven't managed to get this damn Silicon Lottery chip to run 4.8GHz as it should. I'm really frustrated.


There's really no "as it should." Unless you match every single component, you will get probably get different results. Your chip is better than the "4.7s" they list, and worse than the "4.9s." The more you pay, the better silicon you would get.

The fact you could only manage 4.6 out of your other one points to something else holding back your overclocks, or just really bad luck.


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> I still haven't managed to get this damn Silicon Lottery chip to run 4.8GHz as it should. I'm really frustrated.


My last recollection is you had another board coming in, and you have another 4790K on hand for comparison. I assume the other board hasn't arrived?

Are you still isolating the CPU clock to 4.8Ghz, all else at stock, including cache?

Fixed, not adaptive?

I seem to recall you've tried VCCin from 1.7 to 2.0...have you tried adjusting some of the related system's voltages, like System Agent? Maybe bump cache (even at stock) a small fraction?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karan98*
> 
> I still haven't managed to get this damn Silicon Lottery chip to run 4.8GHz as it should. I'm really frustrated.


From my experience stability on Haswell is a very subjective definition. Now ive not tried the ROG stress tester, but I can pass a 12 hour CPU and 12 hour Memory intel XTU stress test absolutely fine with no errors, but when I go to run IBT it fails after 3 runs.

So my guess is the ROG stress tester isnt really all that difficult to pass. I think you need to look at it from a usage point of view. The WHEA errors might never come up during gaming or benchmarking, they might only come up during stress testing. I think you could have a chip that is capable of 5Ghz at say 1.30v and it will pass some stress tests and run games fine, but it might get WHEA errors all the way up to say 1.40v.

To have a truly 100% or close to 100% stable haswell cpu at a high overclock and reasonable voltage is a very rare thing. Haswell cpus are not like ivy bridge and sandy bridge in that passing 12 hours of prime95 is a relatively easy and manageable thing to do.

My current 4790K I had it running at 4.7Ghz and 1.31v, it passed every stress test under the sun and ran [email protected] (very intensive) for weeks on end with no errors. BUT it will not run prime95 more than 5 minutes before it fails or gets BSOD. To get a haswell CPU to pass every single stress test error free is virtually impossible.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Chances are the CX unit might be holding the system back a little bit. Looking at some reviews and it failed on one. It is not a unit for overclocking or serious builds. While it's fine for average builds/mild overclocking, this is not the unit to use.


----------



## $ilent

Front page spreadsheet updated.

Please try to follow the same format other entries use folks, makes it easier for me to update!

Cheers


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> If it's working, I wouldn't mess with it.


My thoughts also...

ty


----------



## $ilent

Another quick n dirty run from me:



Guess I better get ready for the upcomming Intel Overclocking Competition


----------



## By-Tor

My Best Cinebench run so far.


----------



## $ilent

Oooh, thats a nice score! Nice chip there.


----------



## AcMtyMx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Front page spreadsheet updated.
> 
> Please try to follow the same format other entries use folks, makes it easier for me to update!
> 
> Cheers


There is lot of: "Hoping for...."









a question: can i update my info of the spreadsheet?

By Hoping for 20.00Ghz


----------



## Acrisius

I think I have the worst 4690k ever:

4.4 Ghz 1.32 VCORE 2.1 VCCIN. Ring Bus x34

i hit 100°C with Prime95 using a Noctua U-12S

should i try to RMA it?


----------



## electro2u

I don't think that could classify as the worst ever. Guessing temps are hurting the stability possibly. Just slightly under average to me. You can certainly rma it for having high temps.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acrisius*
> 
> I think I have the worst 4690k ever:
> 
> 4.4 Ghz 1.32 VCORE 2.1 VCCIN. Ring Bus x34
> 
> i hit 100°C with Prime95 using a Noctua U-12S
> 
> should i try to RMA it?


I'm at 1.28V and I would certainly hit 100C with (the hottest settings of) prime95. Answer: don't use prime95.

2.1V input voltage is strangely high. Motherboard or psu issue?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Oooh, thats a nice score! Nice chip there.


Pushed it a little bit more, but thats the highest I would push the voltage..


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> There's really no "as it should." Unless you match every single component, you will get probably get different results. Your chip is better than the "4.7s" they list, and worse than the "4.9s." The more you pay, the better silicon you would get.
> 
> The fact you could only manage 4.6 out of your other one points to something else holding back your overclocks, or just really bad luck.


I changed my components match Silicon Lottery's rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> My last recollection is you had another board coming in, and you have another 4790K on hand for comparison. I assume the other board hasn't arrived?
> 
> Are you still isolating the CPU clock to 4.8Ghz, all else at stock, including cache?
> 
> Fixed, not adaptive?
> 
> I seem to recall you've tried VCCin from 1.7 to 2.0...have you tried adjusting some of the related system's voltages, like System Agent? Maybe bump cache (even at stock) a small fraction?


Correct. Followed all instructions mailed with the CPU. Even bought a Maximus VII Hero to mak sure it wasn't my mobo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Chances are the CX unit might be holding the system back a little bit. Looking at some reviews and it failed on one. It is not a unit for overclocking or serious builds. While it's fine for average builds/mild overclocking, this is not the unit to use.


I have a 1200W Bequiet Dark power pro 10 which is a Seasonic based PSU. I will try with that.


----------



## federico9292

OC'd my 4690k after reading some oc guide...

got 4.7GHz @1.352v stable, temps under 70°
for the daily use i'll load the setup i've made, 4.6GHz @1,298v

the default - idle voltage is 0,750v . is there something I can do to eat a bit more from the vCore, to mantain his healt in the future?

at the moment i'm usingi :

x46
100.0
adaptive : 1.200 w/ 0.100 offset


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *federico9292*
> 
> got 4.7GHz @1.352v stable, temps under 70°


Which stability test gives u just 70° at 1.35v ? That sounds a bit on the low side, especially if u use a CM 212 Evo from your signature.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *federico9292*
> 
> OC'd my 4690k after reading some oc guide...
> 
> got 4.7GHz @1.352v stable, temps under 70°
> for the daily use i'll load the setup i've made, 4.6GHz @1,298v
> 
> the default - idle voltage is 0,750v . is there something I can do to eat a bit more from the vCore, to mantain his healt in the future?
> 
> at the moment i'm usingi :
> 
> x46
> 100.0
> adaptive : 1.200 w/ 0.100 offset


Hm. Don't use adaptive. To get lower idle voltage you need cstates and eist on. My idle voltage is .03 or something (some motherboards will just report it at 0).

Your temps are lower than I'd expect. Are you delidded, what's your cpu cooler, what are ambient temps?


----------



## electro2u

On many boards like the Asus hero z87 and z97 EIST can be disabled and you can still get idle voltage to drop near nil. On many apps EIST can cause stuttering. As an example testufo.com


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> Which stability test gives u just 70° at 1.35v ? That sounds a bit on the low side, especially if u use a CM 212 Evo from your signature.


I also find that difficult to believe even if its delidded.


----------



## Mega Man

nah the 212 is 1337 !!!! come on

i have even been told people have been able to get sub ambient temps with it !


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I also find that difficult to believe even if its delidded.


Yeah, shieettt, I'm under a Havik 140 with 2000rpm fans in push/pull and my temps aren't even that good under those voltages at max load. I'm almost pushing thermal limits at that voltage, I can only go so high as 1.4v, and that hit's 95c under 10 loops of x264 on 8 threads.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> Which stability test gives u just 70° at 1.35v ? That sounds a bit on the low side, especially if u use a CM 212 Evo from your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> I also find that difficult to believe even if its delidded.
Click to expand...

lol thats lower than my waterloop


----------



## Wallboy

I'm looking to purchase a 4790k for a new build and I have a question about the Min and Max CPU Cache Ratio. It seems most suggest putting these values to slightly lower than your CPU Multiplier. However I also noticed some putting the Min CPU Cache Ratio all the way down to 8. Is there any difference between having both Min/Max the same vs having Min set to 8?


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wallboy*
> 
> I'm looking to purchase a 4790k for a new build and I have a question about the Min and Max CPU Cache Ratio. It seems most suggest putting these values to slightly lower than your CPU Multiplier. However I also noticed some putting the Min CPU Cache Ratio all the way down to 8. Is there any difference between having both Min/Max the same vs having Min set to 8?


People are setting it to x8 at idle, not under load.

I don't know if you follow the Haswell owners thread, but they proved that OC'ing cache does next to nothing. You're better of setting it at stock for stability, so you can get more out of your core


----------



## aerotracks

Overclocking half of your cpu instead of the whole thing sounds like a solid piece of advice


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Overclocking half of your cpu instead of the whole thing sounds like a solid piece of advice


Except that it has been proven that there is no performance gain, I once again reference the evidence on the Haswell Overclocking thread

Check the OP, it's under the spoiler that says "Ring Bus doesn't matter [EVIDENCE]".

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics

So you are literally flogging your cache for no extra gain. Which will degrade your chip faster, hold back core overclocks, possibly create instability if improperly overclocked, and generate more unnecessary heat, which may also hold back a chip due to thermals. Might not be much, but we overclock even if it means a 1% performance gain, that's why we're all here. So you're better off setting Ring Bus/Cache/whatever your board calls it to stock, with x8 on idle, and going nuts on the core, because as MOST of us know, Core is King


----------



## error-id10t

There's no right or wrong answer for this.

It's wrong to say it doesn't improve things, I don't care what you quote as I've read them since day 1 and know what I see. I also agree if you're a gamer etc, there's little to no point raising it.


----------



## fleetfeather

No point trying to tell the regulars in this thread that cache doesn't do much. Most of them haven't had HW chips or read through darkwizzie's thread.

Let heroes be heroes as they try to overclock cache and core at the same time. Maybe even throw in some non-XMP ram tinkering as the same time too.

Then wait for them to come in crying that they don't understand why they keep getting 101's


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> No point trying to tell the regulars in this thread that cache doesn't do much. Most of them haven't had HW chips or read through darkwizzie's thread.
> 
> Let heroes be heroes as they try to overclock cache and core at the same time. Maybe even throw in some non-XMP ram tinkering as the same time too.
> 
> Then wait for them to come in crying that they don't understand why they keep getting 101's


Don't worry, it's no skin off my back, just thought I'd throw a bit of education out there for the people that either don't have the prior knowledge or experience to understand or are too ignorant to find out themselves.

Old mate is welcome to overclock the other "half" of his cpu, (even though the cache being half of a cpu is laughable) and we'll see him back in a little just like you said, whinging about 101's, ether that or complaining that their chip is **** because they OC'd the cache and are now holding back the core.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Let heroes be heroes as they try to overclock cache and core at the same time. Maybe even throw in some non-XMP ram tinkering as the same time too.
> 
> Then wait for them to come in crying that they don't understand why they keep getting 101's


No problems with stability whatsoever, I'm sure you do much better though with Cache 4000 and RAM 1333.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=aida_2600tjr3t.png


----------



## error-id10t

I think the "regulars" won't be coming here *****ing about BSODs because they raised cache... education and point of view is welcome from anyone though.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> No problems with stability whatsoever, I'm sure you do much better though with Cache 4000 and RAM 1333.
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=aida_2600tjr3t.png


Wow, you used a benchmark that LITERALLY is for benching the cache. Even though that is not representative of any real world load, EVER.

You'll notice in the Haswell Thread that they use realistic benchmarks, that are close to real world comparisons. Hell, some of them are real use comparisons. Of course you're going to notice gains in a benchmark that's FOR the cache, but you go find me one real world benefit from OC'ing cache.


----------



## fleetfeather

The "regulars" won't have issues; the new kids who take advice from them (as if having a 5.0/4.5 1.30/1.25 chip makes them prophets on all things overclocking) will

Source: past posts in this thread


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> The "regulars" won't have issues; the new kids who take advice from them (as if having a 5.0/4.5 1.30/1.25 chip makes them prophets on all things overclocking) will
> 
> Source: past posts in this thread


My thoughts exactly. The regulars have experience, have seen the threads and the comparisons, and know that there is no real world difference.

I'm in the same boat as you, I worry about the people that are new that come in and see that kind of ignorance, and go "well that guys overclock is fine, so I'll do that too", then 6 months down the track their chip is degraded from a mild, but improper overclock, and they don't know any better other then to assume it's broken, RMA it, waste their's and Intel's time and money, and then rinse and repeat. Either that, or they think it's something else, RMA everything under the sun, and then end up with the same problem once everything's said and done.


----------



## aerotracks

Usually my first piece of advice is go make a nice stable 4.5/4.2 overclock and see if that holds up in daily use. You won't hear me telling anyone to raise their uncore to 4600, yet you suggest I do.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Usually my first piece of advice is go make a nice stable 4.5/4.2 overclock and see if that holds up in daily use. You won't hear me telling anyone to raise their uncore to 4600, yet you suggest I do.


No, I don't believe you will tell people to go straight up 4.6Ghz on the Ring Bus, it's just that implying that cache has some sort of real world benefit when it doesn't, is misinforming any people that may read your comment and take it as the honest truth. We just want people to be properly informed, and the proper information is that Ring Bus isn't relevant to real world performance when Oc'd, and that doing so WILL hold back your Core at some point, and possibly cause unnecessary degradation when it could have been left stock, and no difference would have been perceived other then extremely obscure Cache Bandwidth benchmarks, which are needlessly flooding the cache full of useless data and reading it back at 100% load, when that is not a real world test, and has no relevance to real world performance.

EDIT: You tell people to jump STRAIGHT to 4.5Ghz?

That is so bad it's not funny, the first step in an OC is always to see how far stock voltage will clock, then bump voltages little by little as you go up the multipliers, in order to gain proper stability. Not flog your chip straight up with what most peoples average overclock is after testing and tweaking and doing everything right. You could fry someones chip handing out info like that, especially if they're the type of noobies who use auto-overclocking or adaptive voltages, you could be the reason they shoot 1.4v through their chip on a cheap air cooler and destroy it.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> doing so WILL hold back your Core at some point, and possibly cause unnecessary degradation when it could have been left stock


If it holds back your cores, you're doing it wrong. As long as voltages are sane as in <1.25V, there's nothing to worry about. My chip runs like it did on day one.

As for performance, I did some "real world" testing in a game with the G3258 where cache OC showed to be more important than these MHz on the cores you're so fond of. Now a little Pentium is not a 4790k, but even on the big chips there's improvements in other benchmarks than AIDA. So there's apparently potential that would otherwise be neglected.. if that is what you're after, go for it!


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> If it holds back your cores, you're doing it wrong. As long as voltages are sane as in <1.25V, there's nothing to worry about. My chip runs like it did on day one.
> 
> As for performance, I did some "real world" testing in a game with the G3258 where cache OC showed to be more important than these MHz on the cores you're so fond of. Now a little Pentium is not a 4790k, but even on the big chips there's improvements in other benchmarks than AIDA. So there's apparently potential that would otherwise be neglected.. if that is what you're after, go for it!


It was proven way back at the start of the Haswell OC thread, that Cache will hold your Core back eventually. A lot of people couldn't even break 4.6Ghz because they we're pushing Cache as well. Set Cache to stock, all of a sudden everyones hitting 4.9/5Ghz.

As for a Pentium, you're damn straight it isn't a 4790k, and that's why it benefits from cache overclocking, because it barely has a cache. 3M cache on the Pentium vs 6M or 8M for the 4690k and 4790k respectively. You may see real world gains with the Pentium, but it's been proven time and time again that there is nothing to gain from OC'ing Cache on a 4690k or a 4790k other then iwth unrealistic, synthetic benchmarks, because their caches aren't a bottleneck like the Pentium's is.

EDIT: you also haven't posted any evidence, you didn't even name this game that apparently magically benefits from cache OC when nothing else does outside of purpose built benches.


----------



## Wallboy

So I take it to just leave these two Min/Max cache settings on Auto then?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> You tell people to jump STRAIGHT to 4.5Ghz?
> 
> That is so bad it's not funny,


Yes you're right. 4.5GHz is a huge step over that 4.4GHz x1 turbo. Probably better to play it safe and set BCLK 100.1 instead of 100.0 and test that for a day?


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Yes you're right. 4.5GHz is a huge step over that 4.4GHz x1 turbo. Probably better to play it safe and set BCLK 100.1 instead of 100.0 and test that for a day?


Well, considering we're talking Devils Canyon, and Haswell in general, that is a huge jump on a 4690k. May not be on 4790k, but regardless, it's not a good thing if this guy is telling everyone with an unlocked haswell chip to jump straight to 4.5Ghz.


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Well, considering we're talking Devils Canyon, and Haswell in general, that is a huge jump on a 4690k. May not be on 4790k, but regardless, it's not a good thing if this guy is telling everyone with an unlocked haswell chip to jump straight to 4.5Ghz.


I've followed this exchange going back a few pages with interest.

Primarily because I've come to realize so many seem to believe in voodoo electronics and voodoo computer architecture.

I doubt 25% of the people in attendance can explain what exactly is happening when a BSOD occurs during overclocking experiments.

Cache speed is one of those subjects. I'm an engineer, software development. I know this stuff from the inside.

I have no illusion that anyone would change their mind from a firmly held belief just because facts get in the way. If, on the other hand, someone is discovering this subject, a few facts may help them avoid catching the fever.

On a 4790K the L1 cache at stock speeds can easily provide around 900 Gbytes per second. This is the primary source for code feeding into the instruction decode units. All code comes from RAM first, which on DDR3 platforms typically runs around 20 Gbytes per second, give or take some 25% (high performance RAM might reach 30 I presume). If cache were always missed, or if the code is being executed for the first time, or if the cache was completely occupied by other content prior to some stream of code under examination, the rate of RAM would be the primary maximum speed of code entering the CPU. For those occasions, the speed of the cache has zero impact on performance.

How fast can the CPU execute code? x86_64 instructions vary from 1 BYTE (say, push a register) to an average of 5 bytes (many of the move register to memory instructions) to, who knows really...10 bytes or more? A lot may depend on the parameters involved (the numbers supplied to a formula, for example). The average is about 5 (I'm sure there's a far more precise estimate overall, but this will do).

The CPU, on average, can execute around 5 to 8 instructions at once, depending on interdependence (and a lot of other factors, like what they're doing). At, say, 4.0 Ghz, that could draw as much as 160 to 180 Gbytes per second.

The RAM can only supply 20 to 30. The CPU spends a great deal of time starved for instructions being fetched from RAM.

While the L1 cache can run at 900 Gbytes per second, the average instruction mix at it's most demanding is only 160 to 180 GBytes per second. There are instruction and data caches, which are separated, and each core has it's own, so this speed is "privately" held by each core. On a 4790K this could be shared by two threads in each core. These two threads can't run twice as fast, the execution depth isn't that good - it's about 30% gain. At most, then, the instruction demand might reach about 240 Gbytes per second.

Let's be pessimistic about that and say the CPU could, on certain occasions draw 350 Gbytes per second serving 2 threads under the ideal conditions.

Stock cache is supplying 900 Gbytes per second. Speeding that up can't help anything on instruction feed. That happens to be the primary purpose of cache.

There are algorithms written expressly for the purpose of fitting inside the cache. In these cases, code will loop within the cache at the full speed the CPU can draw from it. Still, the cache is well over the maximum the CPU can draw.

So why is it that fast in the first place? Well, there are rare circumstances where you might find code constructed such that 5 or 6, maybe even 20 instructions in a series is large, where each instruction is 10 bytes or more. The cache speed is chosen to align nicely with the absolute maximum expected, save MAYBE about 0.01% of the code executed. If you doubled the speed of cache, you might have 0.02% impact on performance.

Can you double the speed of cache? Not really. Yet, if you could, would 0.02% have an impact on frame rates, rendering times or sorting performance? All but immeasurable.

Well, there's data cache, too. This has so many purposes I can't possibly detail, but the stack, local variables and a bunch of other purposes are key. The stack is so precious it's almost as if it were a part of the CPU (but it's not). To software it LOOKS like RAM (and it IS backed by RAM), but under most real world usage, the stack operates entirely in the cache where performance matters. Say the code pushes 10 values, each 64 bit integers, onto the stack. That pushes at 900 Gbytes per second, but can the CPU provide it that quickly?

Well...without interdependencies, and being a simple operation, it's potentially parallel. I don't have the breakdown in front of me, but in older designs this was done one entry at a time, each a tick of the clock....4.0 Ghz @ 8 bytes each tick, 32 Gbytes per second.

Popping is about the same thing. The design is likely parallel in modern cores, post Core2 almost certainly, so perhaps that's x 8, or 256 Gbytes per second. Now we're talking.

There are two threads in each core, and that might well be doubled to 512 Gbytes per second (could also be the kind of thing that differentiates, say, Core2 from Sandy to Haswell).

Anyway, the point is that this closely held cache is always fast enough to be overkill, and if the CPU is 1 Ghz over cache, L1 (the most important from a performance standpoint) is still faster than the CPU's need.

It get's worse, though, for those that believe cache clock speed improves performance. Cache works on very short term operations. L1 is very small, but L3, which is the slowest of cache, can be 20 Mbytes on some processors. Yet, Windows itself occupies a few hundred MBytes, and application code more than that. The task switching speed can depend on a number of factors, but is the region of 150,000 times per second. That means that 150,000 times per second, conditions change such that most or all of the L3 and L2 cache have nothing relative to the new task up for service, and L1 certainly doesn't. That means the CPU will starve while RAM becomes the dominate speed of sourcing data and code, and again the cache speed's impact is eliminated during that phase of operation.

Not only has experiment demonstrated this clearly, but there are well understood reasons cache speed is not effective in aiding performance except in really lopsided conditions, like separation of 1 Ghz from the CPU speed.

This goes back to a simple axiom of optimization. If you optimize something to the point it's 10 times faster, but it's only 1% of the workload, the impact is almost immeasurable.

You might then ask, well...what about RAM speed? They say THAT doesn't help much either, but this explanation says it must!

Well, that's a two edged blade, too. Like cache speed, RAM speed is one part of a complex subject. If you double the rate at which RAM supplies data, you will impact performance...and few have actually stated otherwise. It will not double performance, though, and the reason, while multifaceted, is that the RAM read/write speed is one component of at least 3 major components of memory speed. CAS is at least as important, sometimes more so. There's also a controller between RAM and cache/CPU which can negatively impact the result of increased speed, or even improve it in some designs.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> I've followed this exchange going back a few pages with interest.
> 
> Primarily because I've come to realize so many seem to believe in voodoo electronics and voodoo computer architecture.
> 
> I doubt 25% of the people in attendance can explain what exactly is happening when a BSOD occurs during overclocking experiments.
> 
> Cache speed is one of those subjects. I'm an engineer, software development. I know this stuff from the inside.
> 
> I have no illusion that anyone would change their mind from a firmly held belief just because facts get in the way. If, on the other hand, someone is discovering this subject, a few facts may help them avoid catching the fever.
> 
> On a 4790K the L1 cache at stock speeds can easily provide around 900 Gbytes per second. This is the primary source for code feeding into the instruction decode units. All code comes from RAM first, which on DDR3 platforms typically runs around 20 Gbytes per second, give or take some 25% (high performance RAM might reach 30 I presume). If cache were always missed, or if the code is being executed for the first time, or if the cache was completely occupied by other content prior to some stream of code under examination, the rate of RAM would be the primary maximum speed of code entering the CPU. For those occasions, the speed of the cache has zero impact on performance.
> 
> How fast can the CPU execute code? x86_64 instructions vary from 1 BYTE (say, push a register) to an average of 5 bytes (many of the move register to memory instructions) to, who knows really...10 bytes or more? A lot may depend on the parameters involved (the numbers supplied to a formula, for example). The average is about 5 (I'm sure there's a far more precise estimate overall, but this will do).
> 
> The CPU, on average, can execute around 5 to 8 instructions at once, depending on interdependence (and a lot of other factors, like what they're doing). At, say, 4.0 Ghz, that could draw as much as 160 to 180 Gbytes per second.
> 
> The RAM can only supply 20 to 30. The CPU spends a great deal of time starved for instructions being fetched from RAM.
> 
> While the L1 cache can run at 900 Gbytes per second, the average instruction mix at it's most demanding is only 160 to 180 GBytes per second. There are instruction and data caches, which are separated, and each core has it's own, so this speed is "privately" held by each core. On a 4790K this could be shared by two threads in each core. These two threads can't run twice as fast, the execution depth isn't that good - it's about 30% gain. At most, then, the instruction demand might reach about 240 Gbytes per second.
> 
> Let's be pessimistic about that and say the CPU could, on certain occasions draw 350 Gbytes per second serving 2 threads under the ideal conditions.
> 
> Stock cache is supplying 900 Gbytes per second. Speeding that up can't help anything on instruction feed. That happens to be the primary purpose of cache.
> 
> There are algorithms written expressly for the purpose of fitting inside the cache. In these cases, code will loop within the cache at the full speed the CPU can draw from it. Still, the cache is well over the maximum the CPU can draw.
> 
> So why is it that fast in the first place? Well, there are rare circumstances where you might find code constructed such that 5 or 6, maybe even 20 instructions in a series is large, where each instruction is 10 bytes or more. The cache speed is chosen to align nicely with the absolute maximum expected, save MAYBE about 0.01% of the code executed. If you doubled the speed of cache, you might have 0.02% impact on performance.
> 
> Can you double the speed of cache? Not really. Yet, if you could, would 0.02% have an impact on frame rates, rendering times or sorting performance? All but immeasurable.
> 
> Well, there's data cache, too. This has so many purposes I can't possibly detail, but the stack, local variables and a bunch of other purposes are key. The stack is so precious it's almost as if it were a part of the CPU (but it's not). To software it LOOKS like RAM (and it IS backed by RAM), but under most real world usage, the stack operates entirely in the cache where performance matters. Say the code pushes 10 values, each 64 bit integers, onto the stack. That pushes at 900 Gbytes per second, but can the CPU provide it that quickly?
> 
> Well...without interdependencies, and being a simple operation, it's potentially parallel. I don't have the breakdown in front of me, but in older designs this was done one entry at a time, each a tick of the clock....4.0 Ghz @ 8 bytes each tick, 32 Gbytes per second.
> 
> Popping is about the same thing. The design is likely parallel in modern cores, post Core2 almost certainly, so perhaps that's x 8, or 256 Gbytes per second. Now we're talking.
> 
> There are two threads in each core, and that might well be doubled to 512 Gbytes per second (could also be the kind of thing that differentiates, say, Core2 from Sandy to Haswell).
> 
> Anyway, the point is that this closely held cache is always fast enough to be overkill, and if the CPU is 1 Ghz over cache, L1 (the most important from a performance standpoint) is still faster than the CPU's need.
> 
> It get's worse, though, for those that believe cache clock speed improves performance. Cache works on very short term operations. L1 is very small, but L3, which is the slowest of cache, can be 20 Mbytes on some processors. Yet, Windows itself occupies a few hundred MBytes, and application code more than that. The task switching speed can depend on a number of factors, but is the region of 150,000 times per second. That means that 150,000 times per second, conditions change such that most or all of the L3 and L2 cache have nothing relative to the new task up for service, and L1 certainly doesn't. That means the CPU will starve while RAM becomes the dominate speed of sourcing data and code, and again the cache speed's impact is eliminated during that phase of operation.
> 
> Not only has experiment demonstrated this clearly, but there are well understood reasons cache speed is not effective in aiding performance except in really lopsided conditions, like separation of 1 Ghz from the CPU speed.
> 
> This goes back to a simple axiom of optimization. If you optimize something to the point it's 10 times faster, but it's only 1% of the workload, the impact is almost immeasurable.
> 
> You might then ask, well...what about RAM speed? They say THAT doesn't help much either, but this explanation says it must!
> 
> Well, that's a two edged blade, too. Like cache speed, RAM speed is one part of a complex subject. If you double the rate at which RAM supplies data, you will impact performance...and few have actually stated otherwise. It will not double performance, though, and the reason, while multifaceted, is that the RAM read/write speed is one component of at least 3 major components of memory speed. CAS is at least as important, sometimes more so. There's also a controller between RAM and cache/CPU which can negatively impact the result of increased speed, or even improve it in some designs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Yes you're right. 4.5GHz is a huge step over that 4.4GHz x1 turbo. Probably better to play it safe and set BCLK 100.1 instead of 100.0 and test that for a day?


So if you could summarise that, because while I'm relatively well versed n how processors work, I certainly don't understand them to an engineering level. Would you agree with me in saying that OC'ing the cache on a 4690k or 4790k is useless, outside of a few very specific cache benchmarks?


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> So if you could summarise that, because while I'm relatively well versed n how processors work, I certainly don't understand them to an engineering level. Would you agree with me in saying that OC'ing the cache on a 4690k or 4790k is useless, outside of a few very specific cache benchmarks?


Exactly.

That treatise explains some of the reasons, supporting the experimental data you've cited earlier.

The cache is so fast on these chips that if the CPU is 1Ghz faster than the cache clock, the cache is still as fast as the processor can possibly consume from it.

The CPU consumes around 500 Gbytes per second maximum sustained, might rarely exceed that a little, while the cache supplies 900 Gbytes per second.

RAM is more frequently the governing speed, and even that is complex to the point that increasing RAM speed has limited impact on performance.


----------



## fleetfeather

The short of the explanation is that clocking above cache speed doesn't impact performance, since RAM data rates are still a bottleneck for

a) 100% of instructions being fed to a CPU clocked within 1.0ghz range of cache speed; and
b) 99% of instructions being fed to a CPU clocked beyond 1.0ghz range of cache speed

(feel free to correct me if I've misread/misconcluded)


----------



## fleetfeather

would it also be fair to suggest that the ever so slight performance shifts (increases and decreases) witnessed when upping cache frequency in synthetic loads could be attributed to changes in the system environment, specifically changes to background, RAM-utilising process activity?


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> That treatise explains some of the reasons, supporting the experimental data you've cited earlier.
> 
> The cache is so fast on these chips that if the CPU is 1Ghz faster than the cache clock, the cache is still as fast as the processor can possibly consume from it.
> 
> The CPU consumes around 500 Gbytes per second maximum sustained, might rarely exceed that a little, while the cache supplies 900 Gbytes per second.
> 
> RAM is more frequently the governing speed, and even that is complex to the point that increasing RAM speed has limited impact on performance.


Excellent. Now everyone that says cache overclock on Haswell gives you real world performance benefits, please see the above post as well as the benchmarks on the Haswell OC'ers thread, and lets never have to argue about this again. Now I just need an engineer to come in and scientifically confirm that raising cache can inhibit core overclocks.

EDIT: Repped for your insight


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> The short of the explanation is that clocking above cache speed doesn't impact performance, since RAM data rates are still a bottleneck for
> 
> a) 100% of instructions being fed to a CPU clocked within 1.0ghz range of cache speed; and
> b) 99% of instructions being fed to a CPU clocked beyond 1.0ghz range of cache speed
> 
> (feel free to correct me if I've misread/misconcluded)


I'm about to close for the night, so I'm having trouble forming a reaction...the RAM/cache/cpu connection is like an inchworm, starting and stopping, fits and spurts...

From within 1Ghz the cache speed is always faster than the CPU, outside that it's not sometimes...so, yeah....I mean, like the post details, there are times the cache is running a loop, burning through with speed, but most of the time we're bouncing around the RAM space so much, yeah, its....

I think I'm getting hung up on that 100%. The engineer in me really doesn't like 100% anyway, 99.9 vs 99...ok I admit it, I had two beers...I'm done....back tomorrow


----------



## Wirerat

I ve been aware that cache does nothing for performance. Reminds me of over clocking hypertransport on vishera. It does nada but some ppl spend hours and hours tweaking it.

I have always ran it stock boost on 4790k 4.2ghz but I do increase voltage to 1.18v.


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> would it also be fair to suggest that the ever so slight performance shifts (increases and decreases) witnessed when upping cache frequency in synthetic loads could be attributed to changes in the system environment, specifically changes to background, RAM-utilising process activity?


Now THAT is right.

In fact that's a better insight right there than the previous point you made.

Conversely, one is more likely to get more results from changing display drivers or getting a better anti-virus product than changing the cache speed.

I was just handed my third beer...I'm off to bed after that!

This old man can't handle 4!


----------



## fleetfeather

cheers for the insight mate, have a good one


----------



## federico9292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> Which stability test gives u just 70° at 1.35v ? That sounds a bit on the low side, especially if u use a CM 212 Evo from your signature.





Spoiler: OCCT IMAGES - long post

















OCCT gave me those temps. i'm newbie so please, just let me know how to improve and don't let me down with sarcastic comment, don't think I deserve them...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Hm. Don't use adaptive. To get lower idle voltage you need cstates and eist on. My idle voltage is .03 or something (some motherboards will just report it at 0).
> 
> Your temps are lower than I'd expect. Are you delidded, what's your cpu cooler, what are ambient temps?


sorry, I didn't explain it well. i need some setting that allow the idle mode below 1v , 100 on the FSB and 8x on the multiplier... and in load, a stable, high clock with the minimum voltage required.
don't need the 0.3v, in default, stock, it settles at 0,750v, 800Mhz. and it's nice! in load, 4.6-4.7 (based on the bios profile I load) and 1.298v-1.352v (4.6-4.7) dunno how to get it without adaptive mode
in "override" mode, the vcore stay the same in idle and load. and it's not supposed to be so.
other settings rather than adaptive, are not doing what i want... am I right?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *federico9292*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OCCT IMAGES - long post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCCT gave me those temps. i'm newbie so please, just let me know how to improve and don't let me down with sarcastic comment, don't think I deserve them...
> sorry, I didn't explain it well. i need some setting that allow the idle mode below 1v , 100 on the FSB and 8x on the multiplier... and in load, a stable, high clock with the minimum voltage required.
> don't need the 0.3v, in default, stock, it settles at 0,750v, 800Mhz. and it's nice! in load, 4.6-4.7 (based on the bios profile I load) and 1.298v-1.352v (4.6-4.7) dunno how to get it without adaptive mode
> in "override" mode, the vcore stay the same in idle and load. and it's not supposed to be so.
> other settings rather than adaptive, are not doing what i want... am I right?


you will need to enable c state to c3 and disable c6/c7 then install cpu-z 1.64v and you will see 0.800 idle and value in the bios under load

thats with manual vcore for sure


----------



## federico9292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> you will need to enable c state to c3 and disable c6/c7 then install cpu-z 1.64v and you will see 0.800 idle and value in the bios under load
> 
> thats with manual vcore for sure


wow thank you man i'll try in a second... just let me annoy again asking why the adaptive mode for the vcore value it's not recommended... what changes between a manual (probably without your suggestions -> more risky) and and adaptive mode that changes automatically in a safety range?

and.... isn't the 1.71.1 version of cpu-z up to date, and the 1.64v version not...? why downgrade...?

not willing to hurt anyone's sensitivity, i'm a noob but why the temps are so low that someone called bs...? it's a simple as f 212Evo with 2 noctua at 1500rpm it's quite a great deal... 70° at 1.352v it's enough hot for it... i've got the best 212Evo in the market? because I don't think my 4960k it's a "lucky" one. honestly, I don't even now how to check it's luck.

too low temperature is a good thing, imho. someone said that even delidded it's not possible... yet I provided 11 screenshots proving those temps are legit... so.... now? ho to grow, how to get better results, how to improve myself? after hitting "submit" i'll put the override (manual?) mode, enable the c3 and disable c6-c7, download and install the 1.67 version. any other suggestion, pleeeeeeaaaaseeee?









edit : set 1.298v in "override" mode, "Auto" on the offset, enabled the c3 state, disabled c6 & c7, vCore in idle it's 0.960v, not 0.800v, I suppose it's the same....?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *federico9292*
> 
> wow thank you man i'll try in a second... just let me annoy again asking why the adaptive mode for the vcore value it's not recommended... what changes between a manual (probably without your suggestions -> more risky) and and adaptive mode that changes automatically


Adaptive is not recommended for when you are stress testing. Especially if using avx2 stress tests. The mobo will add too much voltage. Say you set 1.32v in bios under adaptive.

While stressing it goes up to a whopping 1.43v. Not a good thing for sure. Especially if you run higher vcore.

If you want to use go ahead but set it after your stable and done stress testing.


----------



## Marc79

Yes no Adaptive for stress testing the likes of Aida64 or Prime for example.

I found out the hard way once, when I ran just the FPU test in Aida64 and forgot that I was under Adaptive mode at 1.25v on my 4770k, temps instantly jumped to 99+C and voltage spike to 1.35v+







Turned the test off within a second though.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Yes no Adaptive for stress testing the likes of Aida64 or Prime for example.
> 
> I found out the hard way once, when I ran just the FPU test in Aida64 and forgot that I was under Adaptive mode at 1.25v on my 4770k, temps instantly jumped to 99+C and voltage spike to 1.35v+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turned the test off within a second though.


good thing you were on a 1.25v profile.


----------



## Marc79

Exactly lol. Plus FPU test by itself is the most demanding test in Aida, at 1.3v (Manual) I'm seeing low 90's already. At anything 1.35V+ you're toasting your cpu pretty good.


----------



## DANZAS4321

Hmm, do i have a bad chip? I dialed in some quick settings ot run a bechmark.

i dialed in
1.33v
2v VCCIN
47 Multiplier
100BCLK

And i got whea uncrrrectable errors, 4.6 is fine at thisd voltage havent checked much lower. For a 4790K is this bad? Btw, i dont have the OC on atm, ive gone back to the cool 4.4Ghz all cores 1.22v. just seems for 200Mhz that 0.11v is a large jump. im still a semi-noob with Intel overclocking, so if i miss anything let me know

Thanks


----------



## replica9000

Picked up a 4790K with a Sabertooth Z97.

Just failed a prime95 test with 4.7GHz @ 1.255v after 8 hours. 1.25v failed after 3 hours.

Not sure if I should go for 1.26v, or drop back to 1.25 and raise the LLC level.


----------



## federico9292

ehm guys ok the adaptive it's terrible, if the offset it's set automatically.... if i've 1.20v and +0.100v offset, over that 1.300 region it doesn't go... i benched in 1,298 at 4.6 and.... in idle, it turns down 960v so... the "upper limit" is set by the additional offset, the extra juice indicated in the bios. why it's risky? i really don't get it... it doesn't go up until the system is stable... it is fixed at the adaptive voltage set, + the offset. 1.200 + 0.100 = 1.298v max... just checked, already double-checked
why i'm so ****** i don't get the risk....?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *federico9292*
> 
> wow thank you man i'll try in a second... just let me annoy again asking why the adaptive mode for the vcore value it's not recommended... what changes between a manual (probably without your suggestions -> more risky) and and adaptive mode that changes automatically in a safety range?
> 
> and.... isn't the 1.71.1 version of cpu-z up to date, and the 1.64v version not...? why downgrade...?
> 
> not willing to hurt anyone's sensitivity, i'm a noob but why the temps are so low that someone called bs...? it's a simple as f 212Evo with 2 noctua at 1500rpm it's quite a great deal... 70° at 1.352v it's enough hot for it... i've got the best 212Evo in the market? because I don't think my 4960k it's a "lucky" one. honestly, I don't even now how to check it's luck.
> 
> too low temperature is a good thing, imho. someone said that even delidded it's not possible... yet I provided 11 screenshots proving those temps are legit... so.... now? ho to grow, how to get better results, how to improve myself? after hitting "submit" i'll put the override (manual?) mode, enable the c3 and disable c6-c7, download and install the 1.67 version. any other suggestion, pleeeeeeaaaaseeee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit : set 1.298v in "override" mode, "Auto" on the offset, enabled the c3 state, disabled c6 & c7, vCore in idle it's 0.960v, not 0.800v, I suppose it's the same....?


first of all the with adaptive or overide if you set in the bios 1.3v you will get 1.3 under loading but if you run any stress test with avx enable you will get 1.4v ..

the manual voltage give you same value you sett in the bios in any stress test but in idle it will not drop the voltage it will stay the same value you set in the bios

then we set manual + enable c3 thats will drop the vcore in idle and we disable c6/c7 to avoid afika vcore reading in idle somthing like 0.001









the cpu-z 1.64 becouse its the last version read the real vcore no the vid if you use newer version you will not see vcore drop in idle

last thing about the temp on your 4690k i dont see the pic but i think you use light stress test like intl xtu run prime 95 28.5v and you will hit 95c+ in second


----------



## fisher6

Got my 4790k stable at 4.8 with 1.295 and temps are in the mid 70s with 83C being the highest while stress testing. All this with a Noctua U12S. I'm thinking of getting the D15 tomorrow. What do you guys think, or should I go with an AIO solution?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Got my 4790k stable at 4.8 with 1.295 and temps are in the mid 70s with 83C being the highest while stress testing. All this with a Noctua U12S. I'm thinking of getting the D15 tomorrow. What do you guys think, or should I go with an AIO solution?


performance wise a dual rad and d15 will be really close.

I upgraded to a full custom loop and my cpu temps are only 3-4c better than my H110.

4.8ghz under 1.3v is a decent cpu there.


----------



## federico9292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> first of all the with adaptive or overide if you set in the bios 1.3v you will get 1.3 under loading but if you run any stress test with avx enable you will get 1.4v ..
> 
> the manual voltage give you same value you sett in the bios in any stress test but in idle it will not drop the voltage it will stay the same value you set in the bios
> 
> then we set manual + enable c3 thats will drop the vcore in idle and we disable c6/c7 to avoid afika vcore reading in idle somthing like 0.001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cpu-z 1.64 becouse its the last version read the real vcore no the vid if you use newer version you will not see vcore drop in idle
> 
> last thing about the temp on your 4690k i dont see the pic but i think you use light stress test like intl xtu run prime 95 28.5v and you will hit 95c+ in second


is OCCT a light stress test?

i won't set 1.3 in the adaptive, 'cause I know it will became 1.4v as soon i stress test. but with a pre-determined offset, i noticed with benchmarks that it won't grow over that offset...! only if is set, and not "Auto" determined....


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *federico9292*
> 
> is OCCT a light stress test?
> 
> i won't set 1.3 in the adaptive, 'cause I know it will became 1.4v as soon i stress test. but with a pre-determined offset, i noticed with benchmarks that it won't grow over that offset...! only if is set, and not "Auto" determined....


benchmark or stress test? When you say benchmark I think cinebenchr15. Prime95 will cause the spike even with offset on all my asus boards.


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DANZAS4321*
> 
> Hmm, do i have a bad chip? I dialed in some quick settings ot run a bechmark.
> 
> i dialed in
> 1.33v
> 2v VCCIN
> 47 Multiplier
> 100BCLK
> 
> And i got whea uncrrrectable errors, 4.6 is fine at thisd voltage havent checked much lower. For a 4790K is this bad? Btw, i dont have the OC on atm, ive gone back to the cool 4.4Ghz all cores 1.22v. just seems for 200Mhz that 0.11v is a large jump. im still a semi-noob with Intel overclocking, so if i miss anything let me know
> 
> Thanks


Not a bad one, that's about the average.

Based on your 1.22v @ 4.4, I'm guessing you could stabilize 4.6 around 1.28/1.26, 4.7 might be workable in the 1.35 range. Those are WILD guesses based on little info, so don't take them as suggested settings, but bad it's not. You didn't mention temps. The EVO is good for the price, but 1.35v might get too hot for it.

They all have a sharp turn upward in voltage demands at some point, though some turn at 4.8 or so, others at 4.6. Read, test...let the chip tell you what it needs. I've advocated system agent boosts (search for that), but it's anecdotal (good anecdotal though).


----------



## fisher6

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> performance wise a dual rad and d15 will be really close.
> 
> I upgraded to a full custom loop and my cpu temps are only 3-4c better than my H110.
> 
> 4.8ghz under 1.3v is a decent cpu there.


How about noise levels. It seems that the noctua fans are much more quiet compared to the H110. Quiet CPU cooler is important for me.


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Got my 4790k stable at 4.8 with 1.295 and temps are in the mid 70s with 83C being the highest while stress testing. All this with a Noctua U12S. I'm thinking of getting the D15 tomorrow. What do you guys think, or should I go with an AIO solution?


D15 matches most AIO in the same price range without the risk of pump failure or leaks. Phanteks TCP14PE is a close match for less (on deals).

Many love their AIO's, and there's a good reason to think "big air" is a pain (covers RAM, cables obstruct air), but AIO's have a different sound than air. Only custom loops or other additional measures exceed significantly, at higher cost.

Though, 4.8 @ 1.295 is a good result, and 83C max is fine...I'd only change if you're aiming higher.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> false
> How about noise levels. It seems that the noctua fans are much more quiet compared to the H110. Quiet CPU cooler is important for me.


my h110 fans were realy quite compared to h100i or h105.
I dont like dual towers due to size/weight but it totally a personal preference.

If using air i would buy a thermalright true spirit 140mm. Its a single tower thats 1c behind the d14 with only 1 fans and its only $54.


----------



## fisher6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> D15 matches most AIO in the same price range without the risk of pump failure or leaks. Phanteks TCP14PE is a close match for less (on deals).
> 
> Many love their AIO's, and there's a good reason to think "big air" is a pain (covers RAM, cables obstruct air), but AIO's have a different sound than air. Only custom loops or other additional measures exceed significantly, at higher cost.
> 
> Though, 4.8 @ 1.295 is a good result, and 83C max is fine...I'd only change if you're aiming higher.


Before I got my CPU I was convinced I needed to get a better cooler than my current one (Noctua u12s with single fan). But I decided to give it a try anyway and Im really impressed by the results given that its a small cooler compared to the D14 or D15.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Before I got my CPU I was convinced I needed to get a better cooler than my current one (Noctua u12s with single fan). But I decided to give it a try anyway and Im really impressed by the results given that its a small cooler compared to the D14 or D15.


if you keep voltages around 1.25v it should due well. Closer to 1.35v the d14/15 will perform much better.


----------



## fisher6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> if you keep voltages around 1.25v it should due well. Closer to 1.35v the d14/15 will perform much better.


I would like to keep it at 4.8 or potentially higher but for that I will need to upgrade. The H110i is on sale here now and I prefer it for the looks but if its too loud I would consider the D15 instead which is not bad looking either.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> I would like to keep it at 4.8 or potentially higher but for that I will need to upgrade. The H110i is on sale here now and I prefer it for the looks but if its too loud I would consider the D15 instead which is not bad looking either.


it was the most silent aio out for a long time. Its not loud by any means. The fans are sp optimized 1500rpm.


----------



## Marc79

Or get the AIO cooler and get the same 2 x Noctua fans that D14/D15 uses?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Or get the AIO cooler and get the same 2 x Noctua fans that D14/D15 uses?


this,

To get the best performance.


----------



## fisher6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> this,
> 
> To get the best performance.


I have considered this too. Getting the h110 and swapping out the fans with noctuas. How much performance are we talking about vs noise as opposed to using default fans that ship with the h110?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> I have considered this too. Getting the h110 and swapping out the fans with noctuas. How much performance are we talking about vs noise as opposed to using default fans that ship with the h110?


at full tilt the noctuas will have a better sound.

Performance wise is hard to gauge becuase you can run more rpm and stay silent with the noctuas.

The fans corsair h110 ships with are good though. I am using them on my custom loop 140mm (55mm thick) Rad in push pull. They are dead silent at 7v and move a lot of air for only 800rpm.


----------



## fisher6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> at full tilt the noctuas will have a better sound.
> 
> Performance wise is hard to gauge becuase you can run more rpm and stay silent with the noctuas.
> 
> The fans corsair h110 ships with are good though. I am using them on my custom loop 140mm (55mm thick) Rad in push pull. They are dead silent at 7v and move a lot of air for only 800rpm.


Alrighty, do you think the fact that I have a NZXT H440 case matters, airflow might be restricted with an AIO.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Alrighty, do you think the fact that I have a NZXT H440 case matters, airflow might be restricted with an AIO.


as long as you can make the aio rad intake its fine.


----------



## replica9000

Looks like I won't be able to hit 4.8GHz without raising the voltage beyond 1.310v+







Temps hit 99C at that voltage and the system isn't stable.

I should be stable at 4.7HGz with 1.26v.


----------



## Jaavin

First post.
First OC.


----------



## JVene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaavin*
> 
> First post.
> First OC.


Hey! Welcome aboard! Looks like a good start.

I do have a little trouble making out all the details, looks like an i5 DC at 4.5 Ghz, 1.19xv?

Not a bad start.

What's in there? Set up a sig rig or something. Your board, CPU, PSU, RAM....cooling?

(I should talk, my sig rig needs attention....







)


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Before I got my CPU I was convinced I needed to get a better cooler than my current one (Noctua u12s with single fan). But I decided to give it a try anyway and Im really impressed by the results


Can you add a second fan?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Or get the AIO cooler and get the same 2 x Noctua fans that D14/D15 uses?


For that cost though you could get an h240x. And adding silent fans to a water cooler is a bit of a waste since you still have pump noise.


----------



## fisher6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Can you add a second fan?
> For that cost though you could get an h240x. And adding silent fans to a water cooler is a bit of a waste since you still have pump noise.


Yes I can buy a second fan for the u12s but I don't know how much of a difference it would make.


----------



## hotrod717

First time on ln2 with my 4790k. Getting a feel for it. CB at -130* . Should do better with time, but so far 58 xtu and 59 most other benches.
http://hwbot.org/submission/2764375_hotrod717_xtu_core_i7_4790k_1360_marks


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> Hey! Welcome aboard! Looks like a good start.
> 
> I do have a little trouble making out all the details, looks like an i5 DC at 4.5 Ghz, 1.19xv?
> 
> Not a bad start.
> 
> What's in there? Set up a sig rig or something. Your board, CPU, PSU, RAM....cooling?
> 
> (I should talk, my sig rig needs attention....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I think his rig is in his sig already...


----------



## 3teng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaavin*
> 
> First post.
> First OC.


Hi nice oc u got there. May i know what are the settings for your 4.5 oc?

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Hi everyone,im new here and also very new in OC world.

Just got my vietnam batch 4690k last week, been looking around for infos of OC'ing.

So far, i only change my multiplier to x40, the cache ratio to x40, BCLK to 100.0 and change my Vcore to override mode @1.000v, also ram set to XMP.

Im just oc-ing using CM Hyper 103, not feeling very confident to try out even more higher.

Anyway, is this a correct way to OC a 4690k guys?

Any opinions/suggestion are very very very much appreciate.

These are my pc spec:
ASrock z97 extreme4
i5-4690k
gtx 970 g1 gaming
16gb avexir core 1600
520w M12II PSU

http://valid.x86.fr/x87hsa

Thanks.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3teng*
> 
> Just got my vietnam batch 4690k last week
> Anyway, is this a correct way to OC a 4690k guys?


What are your temps?
You have a lot of voltage available to use to clock it higher but you're correct to be cautious with the cooling potential.

I would suggest starting to push up the voltage to around 1.2v and try 43x
Leave cache at 40 for now.

Then if no problems with normal operation and temperature with monitoring

Run xtu bench and look at temps.
If temps are still below 85 or so and you are passing xtu benchmark
Raise multiplier to 44 and retest with 40 cache again at 1.2v
Go from there lowering voltage if it keeps passing xtu, raise multiplier if temps are still low and it's stable,
When trying to find the lowest possible voltage drop
.010 at a time until crash then add .01v back and retest.
If trying to find stable voltage I add .02v til pass then add .01v


----------



## 3teng

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> What are your temps?
> You have a lot of voltage available to use to clock it higher but you're correct to be cautious with the cooling potential.
> 
> I would suggest starting to push up the voltage to around 1.2v and try 43x
> Leave cache at 40 for now.
> 
> Then if no problems with normal operation and temperature with monitoring
> 
> Run xtu bench and look at temps.
> If temps are still below 85 or so and you are passing xtu benchmark
> Raise multiplier to 44 and retest with 40 cache again at 1.2v
> Go from there lowering voltage if it keeps passing xtu, raise multiplier if temps are still low and it's stable,
> When trying to find the lowest possible voltage drop
> .010 at a time until crash then add .01v back and retest.
> If trying to find stable voltage I add .02v til pass then add .01v


Thanks for replying. I'll try that soon.

So far, ambient temp kinda hot around +-37'c. idle temps around 36-40'c. Load temps with intel burn test max at 65'c. aida64 max around 58'c.

I dont have XTU yet, is this the right place to download it?
http://hwbot.org/benchmark/xtu/

And, how long is the recommended period for the stability test?

Thanks


----------



## DarthBaggins

Alright my 4790k is in my SOC board doing great at 4.2 1.18 vcore full load temps are at 47c







going to push to 4.4 a 1.18 and see if it's stable. Hoping this new chip clocks to 4.7 easily like my last one, so far it's promising since stock was at 1.202vcore
Loving this new aqua computer kryos delrin block


----------



## Jaavin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JVene*
> 
> Hey! Welcome aboard! Looks like a good start.
> 
> I do have a little trouble making out all the details, looks like an i5 DC at 4.5 Ghz, 1.19xv?
> 
> Not a bad start.
> 
> What's in there? Set up a sig rig or something. Your board, CPU, PSU, RAM....cooling?
> 
> (I should talk, my sig rig needs attention....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I just put my rig details in my sig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3teng*
> 
> Hi nice oc u got there. May i know what are the settings for your 4.5 oc?
> .


Check my sig. I use 45x multiplier and 1.197 vcore. My ram are 4x4GB Rij Jaws 1600 Mhz Cl7 8-8-24


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3teng*
> 
> false
> Thanks for replying. I'll try that soon.
> 
> So far, ambient temp kinda hot around +-37'c. idle temps around 36-40'c. Load temps with intel burn test max at 65'c. aida64 max around 58'c.
> 
> I dont have XTU yet, is this the right place to download it?
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/xtu/
> 
> And, how long is the recommended period for the stability test?


40x at 1.0v is pretty decent. I can only get 39x at that level. Interestingly I think this setting should be cooler than the stock setting.

If your already hitting 65c you may not have headroom to go to 1.2v. That's a pretty insane ambient temp btw. 1.1v should be pretty safe. On my chip each extra multiplier takes .02v more at 1.0v, ramping up to .04v at 1.1v.

Cache won't necessarily go past 40x, so keep that fixed as core rises. You also shouldn't need more than 1.7v input voltage for 1.1, though chips do vary (leaving this at auto should be fine).

If you have the patience, ramping up slowly is the safest. Add on one multiplier and run one loop of x264. If it fails, add .02v to your vid. Repeat until temps become high. 80s is probably safe at sick low voltage, and 70s definitely is.

Xtu is very convenient but not the best stress test. On my chip x264 (linked from the Haswell overclock thread) is the best at finding instability. Interestingly at low voltage/multipliers instability seems very easy to find. Any setting that passes 3 minutes of x264 will pass everything else I throw at it.

Avoid ibt, prime95, linpack, or other unnecessarily hot (synthetic) tests. When you become more experienced you can maybe get a little benefit by using these, but really there is no need. There are cooler tests that work just as well.

If you aren't already, use hwinfo.

For true stability, pass 8 loops of x264 then add on .01-.03 vcore. That has worked fine for my chip. Though as I said at lower voltages less cushion is needed. It is fundamentally impossible to "prove" stability, just get settings that you are convinced are safe enough for you.

The only way to damage your chip is some combination of temperature and voltage over time. Nobody is quite sure what that combination is, and finding out require damaging chips to test it so we probably won't know. But 1.3v at 79c 24/7 is considered safe, and there is little reason to go past this with your setup.


----------



## electro2u

High temperature is certainly less damaging than high voltage. I've run p95 while throttling at 105c for extended periods and experienced no degradation. I did that with a 4770k that I used for about 6 months. Not a long term test but I wouldn't worry if xtu benchmark gets into the 80s at all.


----------



## Marc79

Yeah, too high voltage will kill a cpu, whearas high sustained temps of 105C+ will just shut down a PC after about ~30-45 seconds to prevent any damage.


----------



## bond32

I'll be the first to admit I was wrong about the degradation concept... My 4770k, I ran it with about 2.1-2.2 on input and 1.5 on vcore for 5 ghz for about a year and then one day randomly windows wouldn't boot. Long story short after many days of troubleshooting, the only way to get windows to boot was to take off any sort of clock changing settings on the cpu so run it at stock 3.5 with no turbo and it would boot. Killed it, long story short and temperature on the core never went over 70 C.


----------



## Marc79

1.5 vcore is way high though and so is the input voltage so no surprise there, I could understand running that high for a short time maybe when benching, but daily I wouldn't recommend it. On a plus side it lasted a year with a whopping 5GHz though.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> 1.5 vcore is way high though and so is the input voltage so no surprise there, I could understand running that high for a short time maybe when benching, but daily I wouldn't recommend it. On a plus side it lasted a year with a whooping 5GHz though.


Right, I mean I was on these forums quite a bit and never heard one case of a cpu failing due to overvoltage alone hence why that happened. Sucks but was my mistake.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I was running mine at 4.6-4.7 at 1.38 and it failed after 6months of 24hr use on [email protected] in Linux and my max temps were at 68-72c, but I really think the mobo took my chip out in the end since Gigabyte supposedly had to do repairs on the board


----------



## Jaavin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3teng*
> 
> false
> Thanks for replying. I'll try that soon.
> 
> So far, ambient temp kinda hot around +-37'c. idle temps around 36-40'c. Load temps with intel burn test max at 65'c. aida64 max around 58'c.
> 
> Thanks


Woaahh your ambiant temp is way higher then mine. I have an ambiant temp of 17'C, this cold winter is helping me...

On load I have:

Linx: 90'C

Intel burner: 80'C

Prime95: 70'C


----------



## fisher6

After some more tinkering with voltages and numerous BSODs. I'm running my 4790k at 4.8 Ghz with the vcore set to 1.295 but CPUID shows 1.304 when running AIDA64 stress test. It's been for a few hours now and I plan to keep it overnight. I'm using the Noctua u12s with one fan and temps are around 76C except for the first core which sometimes jumps to 83C.
What do you guys think?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> 1.5 vcore is way high though and so is the input voltage so no surprise there, I could understand running that high for a short time maybe when benching, but daily I wouldn't recommend it. On a plus side it lasted a year with a whopping 5GHz though.


Some say that 1.5V is fine at -100-30C but not okay at 70C, or that it's okay only for short durations. So again it's a combination of the three factors. With higher voltage you need lower temps or a shorter duration. But again, the only data we have is on the few chips that have been damaged by entering the danger zone.

But frankly, you get into the point of vastly diminishing returns long before you reach that danger zone. This is probably true no matter what your chip or cooling system. Other than benchmarking competitions, there's not much reason to push into what that danger zone is speculated to be.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> After some more tinkering with voltages and numerous BSODs. I'm running my 4790k at 4.8 Ghz with the vcore set to 1.295 but CPUID shows 1.304 when running AIDA64 stress test. It's been for a few hours now and I plan to keep it overnight. I'm using the Noctua u12s with one fan and temps are around 76C except for the first core which sometimes jumps to 83C.
> What do you guys think?


Sounds pretty good. vcore being .01-.03V higher (actually based on my low voltage tests it seems to be 0.05-2% higher) than VID is normal.

Getting that first core lower would be a good thing. Is it always hotter? Sounds like a cooler mounting issue. How much cooler is normal usage?

When I leave an unsupervised stress run I leave coretemp running with an auto shutdown set if a specified, usually conservative, temperature is reached. Like 88C for your settings maybe.

4.8 ghz and 1.3V is a bit above average I'd say. Any idea what you need for 4.9? I guess you'll run into thermal danger by then though.


----------



## 3teng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 40x at 1.0v is pretty decent. I can only get 39x at that level. Interestingly I think this setting should be cooler than the stock setting.
> 
> If your already hitting 65c you may not have headroom to go to 1.2v. That's a pretty insane ambient temp btw. 1.1v should be pretty safe. On my chip each extra multiplier takes .02v more at 1.0v, ramping up to .04v at 1.1v.
> 
> Cache won't necessarily go past 40x, so keep that fixed as core rises. You also shouldn't need more than 1.7v input voltage for 1.1, though chips do vary (leaving this at auto should be fine).
> 
> If you have the patience, ramping up slowly is the safest. Add on one multiplier and run one loop of x264. If it fails, add .02v to your vid. Repeat until temps become high. 80s is probably safe at sick low voltage, and 70s definitely is.
> 
> Xtu is very convenient but not the best stress test. On my chip x264 (linked from the Haswell overclock thread) is the best at finding instability. Interestingly at low voltage/multipliers instability seems very easy to find. Any setting that passes 3 minutes of x264 will pass everything else I throw at it.
> 
> Avoid ibt, prime95, linpack, or other unnecessarily hot (synthetic) tests. When you become more experienced you can maybe get a little benefit by using these, but really there is no need. There are cooler tests that work just as well.
> 
> If you aren't already, use hwinfo.
> 
> For true stability, pass 8 loops of x264 then add on .01-.03 vcore. That has worked fine for my chip. Though as I said at lower voltages less cushion is needed. It is fundamentally impossible to "prove" stability, just get settings that you are convinced are safe enough for you.
> 
> The only way to damage your chip is some combination of temperature and voltage over time. Nobody is quite sure what that combination is, and finding out require damaging chips to test it so we probably won't know. But 1.3v at 79c 24/7 is considered safe, and there is little reason to go past this with your setup.


Thank you for all the input. Noted.








And yes, i found that x40 @1v a bit more cooler than stock setting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaavin*
> 
> Woaahh your ambiant temp is way higher then mine. I have an ambiant temp of 17'C, this cold winter is helping me...
> 
> On load I have:
> 
> Linx: 90'C
> 
> Intel burner: 80'C
> 
> Prime95: 70'C


And yes, tropical climate, no 4 seasons here, hot weather all the time, haha plus closed chasis, ambient temp a bit high.


----------



## fisher6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Sounds pretty good. vcore being .01-.03V higher (actually based on my low voltage tests it seems to be 0.05-2% higher) than VID is normal.
> 
> Getting that first core lower would be a good thing. Is it always hotter? Sounds like a cooler mounting issue. How much cooler is normal usage?
> 
> When I leave an unsupervised stress run I leave coretemp running with an auto shutdown set if a specified, usually conservative, temperature is reached. Like 88C for your settings maybe.
> 
> 4.8 ghz and 1.3V is a bit above average I'd say. Any idea what you need for 4.9? I guess you'll run into thermal danger by then though.


All the cores seem to be +-3 to 5 degrees between each other. I have coretemp running so it will shut down if the temps go too high. I think if i'm gonna push any further I need a better cooler (thinking to get the Noctua D15), however, my voltage is already too high to push further I guess.


----------



## scracy

So I just got my 4790K from silicon lottery.com [email protected] delidded batch no. X439B361 (Vietnam)
So far after a little bit of testing [email protected] [email protected] C states enabled, just ran XTU stability test for 30 minutes ambient temp 22 degrees C
Maximum core temps 73,71,70,69 degrees C. Will stress test some more but so far really really good:thumb:


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> So I just got my 4790K from silicon lottery.com [email protected] delidded batch no. X439B361 (Vietnam)
> So far after a little bit of testing [email protected] [email protected] C states enabled, just ran XTU stability test for 30 minutes ambient temp 22 degrees C
> Maximum core temps 73,71,70,69 degrees C. Will stress test some more but so far really really good:thumb:


Can you test gaming stabaility with 4.9ghz 1.275v ? game like crysis 3 or bf4 ?


----------



## scracy

I would if we're a gamer,more of bencher myself but will do some stress testing and see if I can lower the voltages a little. Not sure if I should run 5.0Ghz 24/7 @1.35v with c states enabled or drop it down to [email protected] or maybe lower.


----------



## replica9000

Is the x264 test a reliable way to test stability? I'm on Linux, so I can't run the modified x264 executable from the Haswell thread. I just did a test using x264 with the same options that the Windows test uses.

I just tested 4.7GHz @ 1.265v. Each test took about 8 minutes, and I ran the loop 56 times before I stopped it.

Code:



Code:


encoded 2121 frames, 4.19 fps, 35914.75 kb/s

Temps reached a max of 76C, vs P95, where temps reach 89C.

I have a Noctua NH-D15. I wouldn't be able to hit 4.8GHz stressing with P95, but should be able to with x264.

Also, since I'm targeting 4.7/4.8GHz, is there a minimum cache ratio (same as uncore?) I should set, or is auto fine? Any other voltages I should be looking at to avoid raising VCore? I'm on a Sabertooth Z97 Mark 1.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> Is the x264 test a reliable way to test stability? I'm on Linux, so I can't run the modified x264 executable from the Haswell thread. I just did a test using x264 with the same options that the Windows test uses.
> 
> I just tested 4.7GHz @ 1.265v. Each test took about 8 minutes, and I ran the loop 56 times before I stopped it.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.19 fps, 35914.75 kb/s
> 
> Temps reached a max of 76C, vs P95, where temps reach 89C.
> 
> I have a Noctua NH-D15. I wouldn't be able to hit 4.8GHz stressing with P95, but should be able to with x264.
> 
> Also, since I'm targeting 4.7/4.8GHz, is there a minimum cache ratio (same as uncore?) I should set, or is auto fine? Any other voltages I should be looking at to avoid raising VCore? I'm on a Sabertooth Z97 Mark 1.


Those temps are higher than mine at the same voltage, though your d15 should be better than my silent mode h80i. What are ambient temps? Or is this just the temp difference in an i5 and i7?

I don't really know what stress test to recommend for Linux. After a while you get a feel for which tests are effective on your chip though, based on passing the test and crashing or just watching how long the test takes to crash. The ideal test will crash early in the test, and of course generate as little heat as possible. Another common strategy is passing a test then adding on x volts (.01-.03).

One loop of x264 takes me 15 minutes though. This is with 8 threads on a 4690k. A 4790k should take longer with its 16 threads.

Cache on auto has variable results. You probably want to pin it at 40x until you max core multiplier.


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Those temps are higher than mine at the same voltage, though your d15 should be better than my silent mode h80i. What are ambient temps? Or is this just the temp difference in an i5 and i7?
> 
> I don't really know what stress test to recommend for Linux. After a while you get a feel for which tests are effective on your chip though, based on passing the test and crashing or just watching how long the test takes to crash. The ideal test will crash early in the test, and of course generate as little heat as possible. Another common strategy is passing a test then adding on x volts (.01-.03).
> 
> One loop of x264 takes me 15 minutes though. This is with 8 threads on a 4690k. A 4790k should take longer with its 16 threads.
> 
> Cache on auto has variable results. You probably want to pin it at 40x until you max core multiplier.


My idle temps are 30C with the D15 fans at 900RPM.

Right now I'm testing 4.8GHz at 1.275v. Running the x264 test with 16 threads. Temps have peaked at 78C with the D15 fans at 1100RPM.

x264 first loop results

Code:



Code:


encoded 2121 frames, 4.40 fps, 36016.45 kb/s


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> My idle temps are 30C with the D15 fans at 900RPM.
> 
> Right now I'm testing 4.8GHz at 1.275v. Running the x264 test with 16 threads. Temps have peaked at 78C with the D15 fans at 1100RPM.
> 
> x264 first loop results
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> encoded 2121 frames, 4.40 fps, 36016.45 kb/s


Is x264 running in 16 threads?

Ambient temps mean your room temperature. I have 74c on my chip with 20c room temperature under x264. But if my room temp went up 10c, load temps would rise accordingly.


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Is x264 running in 16 threads?
> 
> Ambient temps mean your room temperature. I have 74c on my chip with 20c room temperature under x264. But if my room temp went up 10c, load temps would rise accordingly.


Yup, 16 threads.

Ambient temp is around 22c


----------



## fisher6

Got the Noctua 15 installed running with LNA. Had to remove a 4GB RAM stick so I'm down to 12 GB now but load temps are around 64C running at 4.8Ghz


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Got the Noctua 15 installed running with LNA. Had to remove a 4GB RAM stick so I'm down to 12 GB now but load temps are around 64C running at 4.8Ghz


you loose dual channel mode if your running 3 slots.

Its just costing you some memory bandwidth. If you actually need the extra 4gb then it may still be worth it. I only run 8gb in all my rigs though.


----------



## fisher6

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> you loose dual channel mode if your running 3 slots.
> 
> Its just costing you some memory bandwidth. If you actually need the extra 4gb then it may still be worth it. I only run 8gb in all my rigs though.


That's true. But I have no choice now if I wanna use 2 fans on the cooler. I will get a new pair soon that is smaller.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> Is the x264 test a reliable way to test stability? I'm on Linux, so I can't run the modified x264 executable from the Haswell thread. I just did a test using x264 with the same options that the Windows test uses.


Also just make sure you're using the latest executable for x264 and just rename/replace.

http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/linux-x86_64/


----------



## federico9292

guys I'm a bit pissed off...

here comes this guy, writes a post " hey first oc 45x 1,98xV" and you all "hey nice job" .... i'm a bit frustrated because.... x45 @1,98xV I personally think it's a bit... modest, uhm... don't know the word.

but.

if it's a "nice" oc, then.... here, i've mirrored the setting AND i've done it with a 6° degree gain.

so.... i'm a noob and when I search for someone who says "oh great keep on" you just throw me away saying "pfff not true, even delidded it's too cold" then arrives a 45x 1,98xV and you all congratulate him...?

just don't know... i'm overreacting? probably. i'm feeling a ******? yeah. someone congratulates me for doing the same with 6 degrees gained. *with a 212Evo.*

because... now I really don't know what in your opinion is congratulate-able....


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *federico9292*
> 
> guys I'm a bit pissed off...
> 
> here comes this guy, writes a post " hey first oc 45x 1,98xV" and you all "hey nice job" .... i'm a bit frustrated because.... x45 @1,98xV I personally think it's a bit... modest, uhm... don't know the word.
> 
> but.
> 
> if it's a "nice" oc, then.... here, i've mirrored the setting AND i've done it with a 6° degree gain.
> 
> so.... i'm a noob and when I search for someone who says "oh great keep on" you just throw me away saying "pfff not true, even delidded it's too cold" then arrives a 45x 1,98xV and you all congratulate him...?
> 
> just don't know... i'm overreacting? probably. i'm feeling a ******? yeah. someone congratulates me for doing the same with 6 degrees gained. *with a 212Evo.*
> 
> because... now I really don't know what in your opinion is congratulate-able....


Congrats.

Self confidence is important, try to give yourself a congratulations instead! What people think on a forum shouldn't carry much weight.


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Also just make sure you're using the latest executable for x264 and just rename/replace.
> 
> http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/linux-x86_64/


Thanks. I'm already on the latest one.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> false
> That's true. But I have no choice now if I wanna use 2 fans on the cooler. I will get a new pair soon that is smaller.


You don't have to lose the RAM, just change your fan config. I use pull pull, rather than push push, and it's actually a couple degrees cooler and cools my gpu as well! there's a pic of pull pull config on the noctua d15 club thread right near you posts there if you're not sure what I mean.


----------



## aerotracks

Some XTU testing today, 2933 9-12-12 gave me one additional point over 2666 8-11-11









http://abload.de/image.php?img=xtu1090mohjc6.png


----------



## fisher6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> You don't have to lose the RAM, just change your fan config. I use pull pull, rather than push push, and it's actually a couple degrees cooler and cools my gpu as well! there's a pic of pull pull config on the noctua d15 club thread right near you posts there if you're not sure what I mean.


Thank you! I will try this tomorrow. But it would mean that the second fan is very very close to the back fan of the case.


----------



## 3teng

Hi guys.
Thanks for all the input before. So here my test on
[email protected],
cache ratio x40

Tested using
1. x264, im not sure how it runs, but i let in runs like 2-3 loops.
2. XTU, passed the test.
3. OCCT, i only run it for 5 minutes though.
4. aida64 runs it for 15minutes.
5. IBT for 10 cycle

anything below 1.06v ill get no boot , BSOD during either occt or aida64 tests, and during window startup.

Temps for all test average around 65-69'c, only IBT hit maximum of 76'c.

Alsom the RAM setting i set to XMP off, is this going to impact anything?

Im still planning to push out harder, but dont have the time yet.

So, any opinions guys? Positive or negative all are very very much welcome. Thanks


----------



## federico9292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> Self confidence is important, try to give yourself a congratulations instead! What people think on a forum shouldn't carry much weight.


well, in a forum what other think it's quite important.
i don't want to congratulate myself, i just want to improve. and with decent results, get some compliments. 4.5 it's not a decent result.


----------



## D33G33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Can you test gaming stabaility with 4.9ghz 1.275v ? game like crysis 3 or bf4 ?


I have a similar chip, I could actually run XTU all day long @ 5.0ghz at 1.32v but games would crash out, currently running 4.9ghz @ 1.30v


----------



## Jaavin

Quote:


> just don't know... i'm overreacting? probably. i'm feeling a ******? yeah. someone congratulates me for doing the same with 6 degrees gained. with a 212Evo


First, they told me it wasn't a bad start. Also, I have a 212 evo just like you.

Good job on your 5'C, your ship seems better then mine.But, something looks weird with the time the tests took. 3min for Linx is 1min more than mine.

Did you test your chip on a long scale? Mine was stable for 18hours on P95 blend tests.

Don't forget it's not a competition!

Cheers!


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Thank you! I will try this tomorrow. But it would mean that the second fan is very very close to the back fan of the case.


Try push pull rotated 90 degrees sending the air up. I have read this works better with most air coolers on Haswell chips because of the location where the heat is generated?


----------



## blackhole2013

I was just thinking should I leave my 4790k at 4.8 stressing it out with the heat and all and sucking up my power in my home or just leave it stock which turbos to 4.4 about how much would I save in electricity to have all power saving on and is there a big difference from 4.4 to 4.8 anyways while gaming ...


----------



## Forceman

Realistically, there isn't going to be much real-world difference between 4.4 and 4.8 for most games. However, if you set it up right, with C-states enabled, the only time you will see a power difference is when you are at full load (since it'll still idle down to basically no voltage). So as long as your temps are okay, there not much reason not to run it at 4.8.


----------



## blackhole2013

Is this for real I have been stress testing and this crazy low voltage is working with stock settings


----------



## error-id10t

Testing with what.. I've been at it myself, set to x44 manually and have to run at 1.17v to be FMA3 stable which of course is folding etc stable too. But maybe you have a really good chip.


----------



## blackhole2013

I just ran real bench and got these scores with that voltage

Editing: 118899
Time: 72.162

Encoding: 96172
Time: 124.651

OpenCL: 54098
KSamples/sec: 1211

Heavy Multitasking: 91779
Time: 106.56

System Score: 79417

maybe this chip was destine to run at extremely low stock voltage insted of OCing it


----------



## replica9000

So right now it looks like I can do 4.8GHz at 1.28v.

I tried for 4.9GHz. I went up to 1.33v and still crashed. I also set the CPU Input Voltage to 1.8v, but that didn't help.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Thank you! I will try this tomorrow. But it would mean that the second fan is very very close to the back fan of the case.


Yeah, that's how mine is, it's proven to be thermodynamically beneficial (at least 2-3c cooler under load), almost like a wind tunnel effect. I guess it's because there's less space for the hot air to escape/defuse into the case before it's expelled.

I think the it's the wind tunnel effect that also pulls hot air from my stupidly designed GPU cooling system which dumps hot air into the case. The D15 and my GPU are very close to each other and there's a 230mm side case fan on top of them too. I dunno, worked out great for me, hopefully you too


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> I was just thinking should I leave my 4790k at 4.8 stressing it out with the heat and all and sucking up my power in my home or just leave it stock which turbos to 4.4 about how much would I save in electricity to have all power saving on and is there a big difference from 4.4 to 4.8 anyways while gaming ...


Hwinfo shows cpu power usage. I use 125w at 46x...65w at stock...25w at 30x. Strangely the idle power usage does seem lower at 30x, even though both are with cstates/eist that downclocks to 8x/.03V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Is this for real I have been stress testing and this crazy low voltage is working with stock settings


Not that unusual. My 4690k is stable at 39x at 1.00V. My stock voltage is 1.12 but I'm pretty sure I could set an offset of -0.08 and be fine. It does ramp up sharply after that. The 4790k is maybe 2 multipliers on average better...at 42x I need 1.08v, same as you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> So right now it looks like I can do 4.8GHz at 1.28v.
> 
> I tried for 4.9GHz. I went up to 1.33v and still crashed. I also set the CPU Input Voltage to 1.8v, but that didn't help.


I can do 46x at 1.28/1.85, but need 1.36/2.15 for 47x. There doesn't seem to be a wall, just a quadratic progression of voltage needed for each additional multiplier.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> So right now it looks like I can do 4.8GHz at 1.28v.
> 
> I tried for 4.9GHz. I went up to 1.33v and still crashed. I also set the CPU Input Voltage to 1.8v, but that didn't help.


It takes larger bumps in voltage for every 100mhz, you kinda hafta figure out what you're comfortable with for your particular chip.

For me it takes 1.24v for 4.7, 1.31v to run 4.8, and 1.36v for 4.9, but I find 4.7 with 1.24v most comfortable and the best bang for voltage while gaming, fps wise at least. Taking into account the minor performance difference between 4.7 and 4.8 versus the giant voltage leap between 1.24 and 1.31v, I found my comfort zone pretty easily. I'm sure I could hit 5ghz, but the voltage would be absurd, so unless I'm bored (and probably drunk) one day, I doubt I'll ever even bother trying to hit 5. Hmm.. that may have already happened lol, I don't remember...


----------



## scracy

Just ran ROG Realbench benchmark not sure how this compares to others as I have never run this till now 90544


----------



## error-id10t

You're not meant to use it as a "benchmark" per-say, too easy to tune RAM etc for it to show dumb scores. It's just another stability tool as long as you run it long enough (up to you of course).


----------



## blackhole2013

I just love how low my voltage at stock can go 1.083v I still cant believe my mobo defaults my chip to 4.4 at 1.32v which is really wrong I can do 4.8 at that voltage I had to offset the voltage to 1.083v max .. I will do this for a month to see how much electricity I will save from the usual 4.8 1.3v and no power saving on ..


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> I just love how low my voltage at stock can go 1.083v I still cant believe my mobo defaults my chip to 4.4 at 1.32v which is really wrong I can do 4.8 at that voltage I had to offset the voltage to 1.083v max .. I will do this for a month to see how much electricity I will save from the usual 4.8 1.3v and no power saving on ..


i have similar with my hero VII its say stock voltage 1.23v with 44 i run all the time 45 with 1.2v and 46 with 1.25v


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> i have similar with my hero VII its say stock voltage 1.23v with 44 i run all the time 45 with 1.2v and 46 with 1.25v


yea not half as bad as 1.32 at 4.4 like my board thinks it was hitting 80c with my H90 at that voltage


----------



## scracy

A little more testing on my Silicon Lottery chip 
Aida64 for 1 hour [email protected],2400Mhz, Ambient temp 25 degrees C.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> A little more testing on my Silicon Lottery chip
> Aida64 for 1 hour [email protected],2400Mhz, Ambient temp 25 degrees C.


Wow, I'll see what I can hit at 1.35. I think it'll get near 5, but I'm at 4.8 right now.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> A little more testing on my Silicon Lottery chip
> Aida64 for 1 hour [email protected],2400Mhz, Ambient temp 25 degrees C.


Nice chip! I need 1.38 vid to run 5ghz aida64 for an hour (pic earlier in this thread), but mine would never do 5ghz gaming stable even bumping vcore up to 1.45v, it would eventually crash/bsod after hours of gaming. Though I can ran any bench at 5ghz, x264, aida64, cinebench, XTU, and even prime for 10 mins (though wont run prime stable, always bsods before an hour). Your chip may be one of the few that can get 5ghz stable for 24/7 (without bsods), though typically higher than adia64 requirements.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Nice chip! I need 1.38 vid to run 5ghz aida64 for an hour (pic earlier in this thread), but mine would never do 5ghz gaming stable even bumping vcore up to 1.45v, it would eventually crash/bsod after hours of gaming. Though I can ran any bench at 5ghz, x264, aida64, cinebench, XTU, and even prime for 10 mins (though wont run prime stable, always bsods before an hour). Your chip may be one of the few that can get 5ghz stable for 24/7 (without bsods), though typically higher than adia64 requirements.


Thanks yeah haven't tried to push it any harder yet as I only got it yesterday but for my purposes I consider it to be stable enough,I might try and lower the Vcore now and see how it goes,cant fault Silicon Lottery.com though their service has been nothing short of excellent and they did a great job of the delid process too,great chip,highly recommended.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Wow, I'll see what I can hit at 1.35. I think it'll get near 5, but I'm at 4.8 right now.


What volts are you at with 4.8Ghz?


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> What volts are you at with 4.8Ghz?


I forget right now, but I'll let you know when I get the chance, but I think it's at 1.32.


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I can do 46x at 1.28/1.85, but need 1.36/2.15 for 47x. There doesn't seem to be a wall, just a quadratic progression of voltage needed for each additional multiplier.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> It takes larger bumps in voltage for every 100mhz, you kinda hafta figure out what you're comfortable with for your particular chip.
> 
> For me it takes 1.24v for 4.7, 1.31v to run 4.8, and 1.36v for 4.9, but I find 4.7 with 1.24v most comfortable and the best bang for voltage while gaming, fps wise at least. Taking into account the minor performance difference between 4.7 and 4.8 versus the giant voltage leap between 1.24 and 1.31v, I found my comfort zone pretty easily. I'm sure I could hit 5ghz, but the voltage would be absurd, so unless I'm bored (and probably drunk) one day, I doubt I'll ever even bother trying to hit 5. Hmm.. that may have already happened lol, I don't remember...


I don't want to go much above 1.3 if I don't have to. I have to remember what my temps might be in the summer time.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> I forget right now, but I'll let you know when I get the chance, but I think it's at 1.32.


Hope you get there:thumb:


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Hope you get there:thumb:


Heh, thanks. I've been trying to figure some decent settings for the 5.0, but I've been weary considering that I get the water in my cooler heated up, and it takes a while to cool down closer to ambient heat.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> I just love how low my voltage at stock can go 1.083v I still cant believe my mobo defaults my chip to 4.4 at 1.32v which is really wrong I can do 4.8 at that voltage I had to offset the voltage to 1.083v max .. I will do this for a month to see how much electricity I will save from the usual 4.8 1.3v and no power saving on ..


Try it at lower multipliers! My chip can do 30x, same as a 4690s, with 0.80v and 25w total cpu draw under load. Temps are hilarious.

But I'll probably stick with 46x, even though its 5x the power draw for 1.55x the performance.


----------



## federico9292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaavin*
> 
> First, they told me it wasn't a bad start. Also, I have a 212 evo just like you.
> 
> Good job on your 5'C, your ship seems better then mine.But, something looks weird with the time the tests took. 3min for Linx is 1min more than mine.
> 
> Did you test your chip on a long scale? Mine was stable for 18hours on P95 blend tests.
> 
> Don't forget it's not a competition!
> 
> Cheers!


great you dealed better i'd expected, i've reacted like a girl on period and i sincerely apologize.

probably the 5° better it's because of the 2x Noctua NF-F12









for the tests.. they're a bit different, i've stressed with "custom - 7000mb" the ram, in one stress test, and the other, it's so lower probably because I use a SINGLE slot 1x8GB ram. the dual channel in this particular case, does better the job. already tested "in-game" and no difference resulted... so it's only a stresstest-benchmark related improvement, which I don't care at all

aaaand yes I used the Noctua thermal paste. with the better fans, here there are 5-6 degrees cooler results...

have you tried to lower the vcore? I think it's pretty enough 1.200v for 4.5... try step 0.05 lower, a night of testing. the cpu's lifespan will improve... leaving room for a better, more stable, overclock, 3 or 4 years from now...


----------



## Mr2k9

Hi, just wanna know if this is good enough? passed aida64 for 6hours. temp kinda on high when stressing it but i think it should be expected since Malaysia is hot like a desert now. Idle around 40-45c. Using air cooling hyper 212 evo. Or should i go scale down the multiplier abit? currently at 4.5ghz at 1.24Vcore.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## scracy

Stability is highly subjective,personally i would be happy to call that stable


----------



## federico9292

with cooler ambient temperature I think you'd be able to reach below 70° temp in full load so yeah if it's stable it's ok... have you tried to scale down the vcore? try with 1.190v for a couple of hours. it will run cooler but rock solid


----------



## Mr2k9

1.24V the best i can get and any lower it will reboot while using aida64. Guess i settle with this then.


----------



## replica9000

When I was testing 4.7GHz at 1.265 manual voltage, under load, it would jump to about 1.29. I'm testing 4.8GHz at 1.3, and under load, it seems to get to 1.4. Is that normal?


----------



## Jaavin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *federico9292*
> 
> have you tried to lower the vcore? I think it's pretty enough 1.200v for 4.5... try step 0.05 lower, a night of testing. the cpu's lifespan will improve... leaving room for a better, more stable, overclock, 3 or 4 years from now...


At 1.193v I wasn't able to have a stable overclock at 45x multiplier on a long term test. At 1.197v my 45x overclock was stable for 18h on prime 95 blend tests.

For RAM, I have a 4x4GB Cl7-8-8-24.

My ambiant temp is 17'C.

Idle close to 30'C

Full load:
-LinX 90'C
-Intelburn 80'C
-Prime95 70'C
-OCCT 70'C

I could try 46x multiplier with 1.125, but I'll be borderline with my temp. I think I'll stick to 45x with my 212 EVO. My ambiant temp is low for now, but when the summer will come I'll gain 10'C-15'C more.

I didn't win the sillicon lottery, but I'm still happy with my 4.5GHz at 1.12 on my first build/first OC.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaavin*
> 
> At 1.193v I wasn't able to have a stable overclock at 45x multiplier on a long term test. At 1.197v my 45x overclock was stable for 18h on prime 95 blend tests.
> 
> For RAM, I have a 4x4GB Cl7-8-8-24.
> 
> My ambiant temp is 17'C.
> 
> Idle close to 30'C
> 
> Full load:
> -LinX 90'C
> -Intelburn 80'C
> -Prime95 70'C
> -OCCT 70'C
> 
> I could try 46x multiplier with 1.125, but I'll be borderline with my temp. I think I'll stick to 45x with my 212 EVO. My ambiant temp is low for now, but when the summer will come I'll gain 10'C-15'C more.
> 
> I didn't win the sillicon lottery, but I'm still happy with my 4.5GHz at 1.12 on my first build/first OC.


You didn't loose the silicon lottery, that is a pretty decent voltage for 4.5Ghz. You'll probably be able to hit 4.7- 4.8Ghz if you remove that highly inadequate 212 EVO & move on to something better.


----------



## Jaavin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> You didn't loose the silicon lottery, that is a pretty decent voltage for 4.5Ghz. You'll probably be able to hit 4.7- 4.8Ghz if you remove that highly inadequate 212 EVO & move on to something better.


Thanks for the advice. I went for the budget choice for my first build.

I'll wait until the summer and if I get high temps with my actual setup I'll buy a noctua or a water cooler and overclock it at 4.7-4.8.
But for now I'm satisfied with the results.

Cheers


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> When I was testing 4.7GHz at 1.265 manual voltage, under load, it would jump to about 1.29. I'm testing 4.8GHz at 1.3, and under load, it seems to get to 1.4. Is that normal?


The load voltage normally seems to be about 0.02V above what is set, so 1.265 to 1.29 sounds about right. Jumping from 1.3 to 1.4 seems high.


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The load voltage normally seems to be about 0.02V above what is set, so 1.265 to 1.29 sounds about right. Jumping from 1.3 to 1.4 seems high.


Hopefully the reading is wrong then. I'll test with a copy of Windows/CPU-Z later.


----------



## mr2cam

I use to have a AMD 8320 and dual 290x's, decided to try out the intel's and all I can say is I am impressed, I just wish I would have switched sooner.

Running a 4790k, @ 4.7ghz 1.285 volts, temps under load max out at 70c during Aida64. This is on air, NH-D15

Last time I ran an intel on my main gaming computer was my old Pentium III 600mhz, lol


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Stability is highly subjective,personally i would be happy to call that stable


If it doesn't crash it is stable. Unless it crashes tomorrow and you have to add on another .01v. At some point dealing with a crash during regular use is less work than running more stress tests.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr2k9*
> 
> 1.24V the best i can get and any lower it will reboot while using aida64. Guess i settle with this then.


However, if it crashes in a reasonable time at 1.23v it will probably crash eventually at 1.24v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr2cam*
> 
> I use to have a AMD 8320 and dual 290x's, decided to try out the intel's and all I can say is I am impressed, I just wish I would have switched sooner.
> 
> Running a 4790k, @ 4.7ghz 1.285 volts, temps under load max out at 70c during Aida64. This is on air, NH-D15
> 
> Last time I ran an intel on my main gaming computer was my old Pentium III 600mhz, lol


Sounds like you know what you are doing. That overclock sounds near average for a 4790k.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> When I was testing 4.7GHz at 1.265 manual voltage, under load, it would jump to about 1.29. I'm testing 4.8GHz at 1.3, and under load, it seems to get to 1.4. Is that normal?


Definitely not normal. You'd think the temperature difference in 1.3v and 1.4v would be obvious though. And sensor error is even more disturbing.


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Definitely not normal. You'd think the temperature difference in 1.3v and 1.4v would be obvious though. And sensor error is even more disturbing.


The temp has only gone up 1~2c under load going from 1.285 to 1.300.


----------



## scracy

Further testing 1 hour XTU Stable, 1 hour Aida 64 Stable, Cinebench R11.5 x5 Stable [email protected] C states disabled, will drop volts a little more,golden chip? Top 5%?


----------



## jdorje

Am I the only one who can't read most of the text on these scaled cpu-z screenshots?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Am I the only one who can't read most of the text on these scaled cpu-z screenshots?


Click on the picture and on certain it loads click original below the lower right corner of the photo


----------



## electro2u

Double post


----------



## scracy

Ok skipped the XTU test and just did 5x Cinebench R11.5 and 1 hours Aida 64 [email protected] c states enabled, ambient 25 degrees C.
Really happy with this Silicon Lottery chip considering i purchased a [email protected] delid chip from them, surprising how much difference a board with a imo better VRM, superior cooling and a delid can actually make. I will try 1.275V next:thumb:


----------



## scracy

Aida 64 stable for 1 hour [email protected] C states enabled ambient 27 degrees C, i don't think the volts will go any lower so will leave it at that. Stock vid 1.05V


----------



## Mr2k9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> However, if it crashes in a reasonable time at 1.23v it will probably crash eventually at 1.24v.


finger crossed that it wont. So far so good after a day usage and now currently trying to lower the ram timing.


----------



## detroit

My 4790K is repeatedly stable under Intel Burn Test set to Max X 10. Yet Aida64 Extreme 5.0x default testing, causes the machine to dump to blue screen with WHEA_Exception every time. [email protected]

Yet my 4770K (which I ruined [still runs but 14 PCIe lanes are trashed as well as lanes to 2 memory slots] by that stupid razor method) used to smoke thru that Aida test yet freeze on Intel Burn Test until I managed to get the right CPU Voltage. [email protected]

What's the story with that, why the opposite? I have Hyper Threading disabled at all times (need single thread performance).


----------



## F-Zero

Hello everyone !

I'm sorry this is my first post here and i already got a question.

My motherboard gives 1.086 V to the CPU when he is on stock (4Ghz). I wanted to ask if this is ok or a little too much ? Turbo Boost is disabled.

Thank You all in advance.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> 
> Aida 64 stable for 1 hour [email protected] C states enabled ambient 27 degrees C, i don't think the volts will go any lower so will leave it at that. Stock vid 1.05V


Very nice chip with a low VID! I'm curious to know about the batch#? Viet Nam fab? Rare to find/come across one with a low VID like that.


----------



## mxthunder

Its a little annoying, but you just have to click the image and it will scale up slightly. or click original for full size


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> Very nice chip with a low VID! I'm curious to know about the :batch#? Viet Nam fab? Rare to find/come across one with a low VID like that.


Batch X439B361 Vietnam purchased from silicon lottery:thumb:


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Batch X439B361 Vietnam purchased from silicon lottery:thumb:


I hand picked out an X438Bxxx chip yesterday at Micro Center. It has a higher VID than your (S/L) sample... But it still seems above average... Clocking ~200MHz better than my earlier L420Bxxx sample (4.7GHz ~1.3v).


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> I hand picked out an X438Bxxx chip yesterday at Micro Center. It has a higher VID than your (S/L) sample... But it still seems above average... Clocking ~200MHz better than my earlier L420Bxxx sample (4.7GHz ~1.3v).


Seems to me the Vietnam chips are slightly better overall than the Malaysian or Costa Rica chips,maybe because it's Intel's newest manufacturing plant....I had a Malay chip previous to this and it would do [email protected] but nowhere near stable. I honestly think deliding this chip combined with good cooling has allowed me to get the extra 100Mhz at similar voltage to what silicon lottery sold me.


----------



## replica9000

When I was at Micro Center, I had a Vietnam chip in my hand. I knew the Costa Rica chips were supposed to be good, but I didn't know anything about the Vietnam chips. So I grabbed a Malaysia chip instead. (L436C888) I guess I can't complain though. I seem to be stable with 1.3vcore, and 1.87vinput.


----------



## mxthunder

I have a binned 4790K incoming. Supposed to do 4.8 at 1.275V, we will see what happens. I plan to delid after I verify the chip is good.


----------



## setter

Seen another Vietnam chip on a forum I frequent, seems to be a pretty decent chip.

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=27530924&postcount=2138

Of all in that owners thread its probably the best I've seen.

My own I've been running daily for 4 months now at 4.7ghz on 1.300 has been rock solid. Bit of a quick n dirty oc as I could maybe drop the voltage a touch, or run a bit higher clock. Bought this chip of a gaming mate who benched it at 4.9ghz on 1.35v.


----------



## saint19

Sorry guys for the off topic but...

Somebody with a G3258 with low VID that want to sell? 1.1V or less


----------



## PolRoger

It is hard to say about the Viet Nam fab vs. Malay or Costa Rica? Viet Nam chips are still new in the channel and it may be too early to tell?

It seems like there some good X chips out there but the same is true for L chips. I haven't seen any 4790K from Costa Rica? Maybe that fab is making other Intel chips?

It seems that there are good and bad, both stronger/weaker in every batch... Although it seems some weeks of manufacture may be a little better than others?? You can still end up getting a weaker one from any batch.

I suppose binning/testing a particular sample is really the only way to know just how a particular chip will do.


----------



## setter

Very true, this is my second one, Malay iirc but will need to check. First one was costa rica, but needed more voltage at 4.7 than the current one. Temps on this one are better as a result of this, though even at stock it was a bit cooler too. Tbh I'm happy enough with the performance of it.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> It is hard to say about the Viet Nam fab vs. Malay or Costa Rica? Viet Nam chips are still new in the channel and it may be too early to tell?
> 
> It seems like there some good X chips out there but the same is true for L chips. I haven't seen any 4790K from Costa Rica? Maybe that fab is making other Intel chips?
> 
> It seems that there are good and bad, both stronger/weaker in every batch... Although it seems some weeks of manufacture may be a little better than others?? You can still end up getting a weaker one from any batch.
> 
> I suppose binning/testing a particular sample is really the only way to know just how a particular chip will do.


I really don't know what's better, but here's my experience: My old 3570k is from Costa Rica, and it seems like it's just a standard chip, some overclocking (I got up to 4.2 on a cheap board). My 4790k is from Malaysia, and it seems to be a boss, I'm nearing 5 GHz (this is on the MPower z87, so I feel safe with the board), I just don't have the effort all of the time to do those reboots and stress tests all the time.


----------



## setter

For stress testing I looped Asus real bench a few times, much kinder with temps. System has been rock solid with everything I've thrown at it. I play bf3/4 a lot, theese two games will expose a weak cpu oc very quickly.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> It is hard to say about the Viet Nam fab vs. Malay or Costa Rica?


Vietnam, Malaysia, and Costa Rica aren't fabs. They are assembly test facilities where the CPU die is cut from the wafer and mounted on the substrate and packaged. The dies all come from the actual fabs in the US, and Israel/Ireland (not sure which is making DC) so X vs L shouldn't really make any difference unless the source of the dies for those plants is different.


----------



## replica9000

Looks like the sensors under Linux were wrong. According to CPU-Z and Thermal Radar 2, my vcore is solid at 1.301v under load, and temps during the x264 loop test haven't exceeded 67C.


----------



## detroit

Been running Aida64 default stress testing mode for 30+ mins stable, 4790k [email protected] with Ring [email protected] on BeQuiet's Dark Rock Pro 3 Air cooler about 85c. Hyper Threading is 'OFF' though, is this cheating or is it still valid and credible? I'm using an app that's single threaded, hence reason for disabling it.

Batch# L443B413 Malay


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detroit*
> 
> Been running Aida64 default stress testing mode for 30+ mins stable, 4970k [email protected] with Ring [email protected] Hyper Threading is OFF though, is this cheating or is it still valid and credible? I'm using an app that's single threaded.


Sure, turning hyper-threading off can help a lot to get higher clockspeeds.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detroit*
> 
> Been running Aida64 default stress testing mode for 30+ mins stable, 4790k [email protected] with Ring [email protected] on BeQuiet's Dark Rock Pro 3 Air cooler about 85c. Hyper Threading is 'OFF' though, is this cheating or is it still valid and credible? I'm using an app that's single threaded, hence reason for disabling it.


What cache ratio are you running? Ring voltage seems awfully high...


----------



## detroit

Quote:
Originally Posted by detroit

Been running Aida64 default stress testing mode for 30+ mins stable, 4790k [email protected] with Ring [email protected] on BeQuiet's Dark Rock Pro 3 Air cooler about 85c. Hyper Threading is 'OFF' though, is this cheating or is it still valid and credible? I'm using an app that's single threaded, hence reason for disabling it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> What cache ratio are you running? Ring voltage seems awfully high...


Ring Ratio is set to Auto and clocks 300MHz below the Core Ratio, so in this case 4600MHz. In terms of the Ring Voltage, the first page of this thread note "Try increasing your VRIN Override voltage, dont go over 2.1v but keep within 0.4v - 0.6v of CPU vcore". Maybe this should read 0.06v above because adding .5v to 1.295v = 1.795v.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guys what about the batch L420B817 ? any info ? 4790k for sure


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detroit*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by detroit
> 
> Been running Aida64 default stress testing mode for 30+ mins stable, 4790k [email protected] with Ring [email protected] on BeQuiet's Dark Rock Pro 3 Air cooler about 85c. Hyper Threading is 'OFF' though, is this cheating or is it still valid and credible? I'm using an app that's single threaded, hence reason for disabling it.
> Ring Ratio is set to Auto and clocks 300MHz below the Core Ratio, so in this case 4600MHz. In terms of the Ring Voltage, the first page of this thread note "Try increasing your VRIN Override voltage, dont go over 2.1v but keep within 0.4v - 0.6v of CPU vcore". Maybe this should read 0.06v above because adding .5v to 1.295v = 1.795v.


If read what has been said many times especially recently on this forum there is little to no performance benefit of running the cache ratio any higher than stock ie: 4Ghz and this will help you achieve a higher core clock and increase stability as well as generate a whole lot less heat, my Vring is only 1.15V.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detroit*
> 
> Ring Ratio is set to Auto and clocks 300MHz below the Core Ratio, so in this case 4600MHz. In terms of the Ring Voltage, the first page of this thread note "Try increasing your VRIN Override voltage, dont go over 2.1v but keep within 0.4v - 0.6v of CPU vcore". Maybe this should read 0.06v above because adding .5v to 1.295v = 1.795v.


VRIN = input voltage
VRING = cache voltage

looks like you're mixing up the two of them.. you should be fine with cache voltage below 1.25V for daily use.


----------



## error-id10t

Also on that note - at least my chip - I've been playing Prime 28.5 and it absolutely hates cache. I've got it stable for hours on x44 @ 1.17v and x45 @ 1.21v but raise cache on either even by one multi and it's volts to 1.2v to compensate, nope, back to the drawing board you go.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Not too shabby







benched and stress tested via XTU


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Vietnam, Malaysia, and Costa Rica aren't fabs. They are assembly test facilities where the CPU die is cut from the wafer and mounted on the substrate and packaged. The dies all come from the actual fabs in the US, and Israel/Ireland (not sure which is making DC) so X vs L shouldn't really make any difference unless the source of the dies for those plants is different.


That is interesting... I wonder how often each test facility receives stock from the same fab (and if more than one fab produces stock for a given line of chips?) and just how long the batches of wafers are stored at plants before being cut/mounted/packaged? I wonder if they use or mix up different production dates of the raw wafer stock during the cut/assembly process? It would be cool to know more about Intel's manufacturing and batch processes...


----------



## PatRaceTin

I just got 2nd hand i7-4790K (made in Vietnam).
The previous owner show some benchmark that he can run 4.7GHz on 1.21 Vcore. (not a stability test)








I hope it run well with my new system.


----------



## detroit

Quote:
Originally Posted by detroit

Ring Ratio is set to Auto and clocks 300MHz below the Core Ratio, so in this case 4600MHz. In terms of the Ring Voltage, the first page of this thread note "Try increasing your VRIN Override voltage, dont go over 2.1v but keep within 0.4v - 0.6v of CPU vcore". Maybe this should read 0.06v above because adding .5v to 1.295v = 1.795v.
=====================================================================
Been running Aida64 default stress testing mode for 30+ mins stable, 4790k [email protected] with Ring [email protected] on BeQuiet's Dark Rock Pro 3 Air cooler about 85c. Hyper Threading is 'OFF' though, is this cheating or is it still valid and credible? I'm using an app that's single threaded, hence reason for disabling it.

Batch# L443B413 Malay
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> VRIN = input voltage
> VRING = cache voltage
> 
> looks like you're mixing up the two of them.. you should be fine with cache voltage below 1.25V for daily use.


Ah yes, so it seems, the "CPU VIN" in my UEFI (EVGA Z97 FTW) is equivalent to the 'VRIN' mentioned in the first post. Well I can't get the machine to boot up without freezing with a Ring Voltage @ 1.25V, in fact 1.345V is the lowest figure this machine will run thru Aida without a freeze. I've tried to set the CPU at various points but it causes freezing of the system, so I leave this set to Auto.

This is what my UEFI has to say about CPU VIN, which differs a little from what the first post mentions:

=====================
CPU VIN CPU Voltage Input This is the only CPU VRM located on the motherboards PCB that is not controlled by the FIVR. This voltage must be at least 0.4-0.6V higher than set FIVR voltage. For example, if CPU Core voltage set to 1.5V for extreme OC, VIN voltage must be set at least 2.1V. Higher voltage cause higher temperatures for CPU, as efficiency is lower.
=====================


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> If read what has been said many times especially recently on this forum there is little to no performance benefit of running the cache ratio any higher than stock ie: 4Ghz and this will help you achieve a higher core clock and increase stability as well as generate a whole lot less heat, my Vring is only 1.15V.


I heard the cache ratio had to be within 500MHz of the CPU ratio? While I'm stress testing, I set the cache back from 43 to 40. Cache voltage dropped 0.1v (auto), but didn't drop CPU temps at all.


----------



## electro2u

Xtu temp went down about 15-20 degrees after installing dual d5 h2o. Stable at 4.9ghz for x264 and XTU. Still only hitting around 1250. The 2400 cl9 ram I got won't do 9-12-12 at 2600 =(


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> I heard the cache ratio had to be within 500MHz of the CPU ratio? While I'm stress testing, I set the cache back from 43 to 40. Cache voltage dropped 0.1v (auto), but didn't drop CPU temps at all.


With the intial release of Haswell 4770K thats pretty much what all the overclocking guides were saying that but a lot of benchmarks and a lot testing with real world applications have shown that there is no need to run the cache above stock. There is a very detailed explanation as to why a few pages back in this thread. The only time i have found any sort of improvement with raising the cache ratio is with the XTU benchmark but not a huge difference,playing with RAM timings brings further improvement. Take your cache voltage off auto and fine tune it manually, auto will give it more volts than it really needs.


----------



## MentosFresh

Just got a 4690k. Delidded and put Liquid Ultra on with Phanteks big cooler. Overclocks at 4.9ghz, 1.3v. Ambient room temp 23c. Hottest core 3 hovers around 65c, 70c max. I have H440 with top and front panels removed for max airflow, 6x 120mm intake fans, 1x 140mm exhaust, 2x 140mm on cpu cooler. P95 blend tested for 24 hours stable!


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> With the intial release of Haswell 4770K thats pretty much what all the overclocking guides were saying that but a lot of benchmarks and a lot testing with real world applications have shown that there is no need to run the cache above stock. There is a very detailed explanation as to why a few pages back in this thread. The only time i have found any sort of improvement with raising the cache ratio is with the XTU benchmark but not a huge difference,playing with RAM timings brings further improvement. Take your cache voltage off auto and fine tune it manually, auto will give it more volts than it really needs.


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## replica9000

Trying to hit 4.9GHz, but seems it requires significantly more voltage than 4.8GHz

With 4.8GHz I had 1.290v / 1.870 Vin LLC6. That did atleast an hour of x264 loops.

With 4.9GHz, 1.375v / 1.950 Vin LLC7 just to get past the first two x264 loops.

Capture03.PNG 2139k .PNG file


Edit: Crashed after posting this.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> Trying to hit 4.9GHz, but seems it requires significantly more voltage than 4.8GHz
> 
> With 4.8GHz I had 1.290v / 1.870 Vin LLC6. That did atleast an hour of x264 loops.
> 
> With 4.9GHz, 1.375v / 1.950 Vin LLC7 just to get past the first two x264 loops.
> 
> Capture03.PNG 2139k .PNG file
> 
> 
> Edit: Crashed after posting this.


Might need more input voltage.


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Might need more input voltage.


What's the max for that? And how do I know when I need more vcore, or more vin?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MentosFresh*
> 
> Just got a 4690k. Delidded and put Liquid Ultra on with Phanteks big cooler. Overclocks at 4.9ghz, 1.3v. Ambient room temp 23c. Hottest core 3 hovers around 65c, 70c max. I have H440 with top and front panels removed for max airflow, 6x 120mm intake fans, 1x 140mm exhaust, 2x 140mm on cpu cooler. P95 blend tested for 24 hours stable!


That's the best 4690k I've ever heard of...


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> What's the max for that? And how do I know when I need more vcore, or more vin?


As far as I can tell...you can't tell. 2.15 is the max input voltage I've used, but I ended up doing down a multiplier rather than staying with it. Some bsod codes hint at input voltage lack, but the usual result of not enough input voltage is that the vcore droops and you crash from that.

There are some other tricks for eking out the last multiplier. Drop vcore to a point where is can boot but crashes quickly in any stress test. Fiddle with secondary settings - cache settings, sa voltages, even ram settings - and see if you can get it to last any longer.


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> As far as I can tell...you can't tell. 2.15 is the max input voltage I've used, but I ended up doing down a multiplier rather than staying with it. Some bsod codes hint at input voltage lack, but the usual result of not enough input voltage is that the vcore droops and you crash from that.
> 
> There are some other tricks for eking out the last multiplier. Drop vcore to a point where is can boot but crashes quickly in any stress test. Fiddle with secondary settings - cache settings, sa voltages, even ram settings - and see if you can get it to last any longer.


Ok thanks. I'll do some more testing tomorrow. The BSODs I get are all code 101


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> Ok thanks. I'll do some more testing tomorrow. The BSODs I get are all code 101


Bc code 101 usually is cache related try lowering your cache multiplier and or increase voltage slightly.


----------



## federico9292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> That's the best 4690k I've ever heard of...


better even than average 4790k -> 4.8 @1.29v and 65°-70° on air.... sounds delicious. @MentosFresh could you post some screenshot, please....?


----------



## MentosFresh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *federico9292*
> 
> better even than average 4790k -> 4.8 @1.29v and 65°-70° on air.... sounds delicious. @MentosFresh could you post some screenshot, please....?


I still can't believe it. I think it's the combination of delidding+liquid ultra, exposed fans (I removed all my hdd cages) and a good chip. I tested again for 40 mins. Temps are a tad higher here since I ran furmark + p95 v26.6 blend at the same time to really push it. I haven't had a long gaming session yet so maybe that'll be the true test. Will keep it on for a while longer. There're some 4790k's at 5ghz 1.3v or less in this thread, that's even crazier since i7s run hotter.


----------



## DarthBaggins

by seeing my X-batch (Vietnam) chip be able to hit 4.6 @ 1.195vcore I have a feeling 5.0+ will be easily obtainable with 1.28-1.35vcore, but only time will tell since right now the 4.6 is Full Load stable in Linux as well


----------



## scracy

Seems we are seeing really strong results with delided Vietnam chips:thumb:


----------



## G woodlogger

Sorry to bud in but how do you test stability in Linux? What distribution do you use, does it have the special CPU check turned on(which Windows have not)? I have been thinking of using a virtual machine to accelerate the testing.


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Bc code 101 usually is cache related try lowering your cache multiplier and or increase voltage slightly.


I have my min cache to auto, max cache set to 40.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G woodlogger*
> 
> Sorry to bud in but how do you test stability in Linux? What distribution do you use, does it have the special CPU check turned on(which Windows have not)? I have been thinking of using a virtual machine to accelerate the testing.


There's a few things. There's mprime (Prime 95), x264, cpuburn, and stress/stress-ng.


----------



## federico9292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MentosFresh*
> 
> I still can't believe it. I think it's the combination of delidding+liquid ultra, exposed fans (I removed all my hdd cages) and a good chip. I tested again for 40 mins. Temps are a tad higher here since I ran furmark + p95 v26.6 blend at the same time to really push it. I haven't had a long gaming session yet so maybe that'll be the true test. Will keep it on for a while longer. There're some 4790k's at 5ghz 1.3v or less in this thread, that's even crazier since i7s run hotter.


sir, you've under your hands a golden chip. do you realize that 4,9 @1,29v it's a hell of a result? it's supposed to be a 4790k not a 4690k. there are more than 100€ difference between those processors.
dat luck. ggwp man


----------



## By-Tor

Been gaming and benching for the last couple of days at 4.9 and feel it's very solid.


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Been gaming and benching for the last couple of days at 4.9 and feel it's very solid.


What's your cpu input voltage?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> What's your cpu input voltage?


1.90v Just checked it's 1.856v, must have not been bumped up after I the reset the bios.


----------



## Blackspots

And I finally have my Intel Core i7 4790K
http://valid.x86.fr/wzt396

My 3D Mark results
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5987513?


----------



## scracy

Very nice congrats☺


----------



## scracy

Further stability testing 1 hour XTU
Vrin 1.95V
Vcore 1.28V @5.0Ghz
Vring 1.2V @4.0Ghz
Ambient temp 27 degrees C.


----------



## [email protected]

Golden chip there, what is ur batch number?


----------



## FrostyAMD

Still trying to achieve stability and was wondering. Does anyone ever enable PLL Voltage and if so under what conditions ?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> Still trying to achieve stability and was wondering. Does anyone ever enable PLL Voltage and if so under what conditions ?


PLL voltages usually help with BCLK overclocking. If you are not changing your BCLK than it won't help much.


----------



## detroit

Is there a baseline listing of CPU voltage figures that shows how much additional voltage is required to for each 100MHz step up? Example if 4600MHz uses 1.155v how much is voltage increased to attain 4700MHz, 4800Mhz, 4900Mhz, 5000Mhz etc incremental voltage per 100MHz, is it the same for each step up or is it non linear thus requiring more for each step up the higher the clock increase?

Has anyone charted this out for their own CPU's and if so what are your findings?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detroit*
> 
> Is there a baseline listing of CPU voltage figures that shows how much additional voltage is required to for each 100MHz step up? Example if 4600MHz uses 1.155v how much is voltage increased to attain 4700MHz, 4800Mhz, 4900Mhz, 5000Mhz etc incremental voltage per 100MHz, is it the same for each step up or is it non linear thus requiring more for each step up the higher the clock increase?
> 
> Has anyone charted this out for their own CPU's and if so what are your findings?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1iXWkehcBNPrMOTEUIJV6uYdRVSHoa7HN2O07l60SoPY/pubchart?oid=1592267336&format=image

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/16920#post_23566713

Just data from my chip. I am rather sure it's a close quadratic fit. I suspect at high overclocks you run into more limitations than just vcore, though.


----------



## replica9000

Doesn't look like I can do 4.9GHz. Asus Thermal Radar 2 temps have been lying to me! Temps were actually 17% higher than what that app was reporting


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Golden chip there, what is ur batch number?


X439B361 Vietnam


----------



## djthrottleboi

lol 
what do you think lol?


----------



## detroit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol
> what do you think lol?


It's the UGLIEST OS i've ever seen!!!

You boot loading with Clover?


----------



## Droidriven

Hi guys, I'm putting a build together, I've chosen the 4790k and will be extreme OCing it, I'm looking for the an idea of what custom loop I need to use, I know Haswell is just hot period but I want as much cooling as possible, I'm not running any graphics cards or any other special video components so I won't have that hardware standing up in the way of good airflow, I'll be OCing the 4790k to max stable then OC my RAM as much as I can under that then adjust timings then voltages, I want to keep temps down as much as possible, I'm looking for suggestions on an above average custom loop and fan combo/setup and where would be the best places to position complementary cooling components, I'm open to suggestions on a good case that will support the cooling components I'll need plus have the space I need for a single SSD and an optical drive and potentially other drive additions later, by the time I'm done I will have 32GB of RAM so my cooling needs to be setup with the additional heat adding components in mind ahead of time, I'm not looking for a standard "that's good enough" cooling system, I want to be able to choose between the top 3-5 water cooled custom loop system along with some very good suggestions of additional fans and their placements in the case I end up with, thanks for any input.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detroit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol
> what do you think lol?
> 
> 
> 
> It's the UGLIEST OS i've ever seen!!!
> 
> You boot loading with Clover?
Click to expand...

yep and i was asking about the cinebench score lol. i had to reinstall Yosemite so i need to recustomize it. chamealeon is too old for me.


----------



## By-Tor

I feel I'm bottle necking here.. If I disable crossfire the single card runs at 99% steady, but when crossfired I get mid 70's on the pair.

Does this look right? Taken while playing BF4.


----------



## detroit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yep and i was asking about the cinebench score lol. i had to reinstall Yosemite so i need to recustomize it. chameleon is too old for me.


Well 4.7GHz is a good start. Isn't this Cinebench test sowing off the GPU mainly?

->i had to reinstall Yosemite so i need to recustomize it.
Font should first thing to go, HelveticaNeue just doesn't look any good on the desktop, or at all haha. I haven't done it myself but i'd expect patching that system font with the 'Ubuntu' font would make it look decent.

->chameleon is too old for me
Yeah, Clover will be pure EFI in the near future from what i've read, removing legacy booting will be the way to go.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm putting a build together, I've chosen the 4790k and will be extreme OCing it, I'm looking for the an idea of what custom loop I need to use, I know Haswell is just hot period but I want as much cooling as possible, I'm not running any graphics cards or any other special video components so I won't have that hardware standing up in the way of good airflow, I'll be OCing the 4790k to max stable then OC my RAM as much as I can under that then adjust timings then voltages, I want to keep temps down as much as possible, I'm looking for suggestions on an above average custom loop and fan combo/setup and where would be the best places to position complementary cooling components, I'm open to suggestions on a good case that will support the cooling components I'll need plus have the space I need for a single SSD and an optical drive and potentially other drive additions later, by the time I'm done I will have 32GB of RAM so my cooling needs to be setup with the additional heat adding components in mind ahead of time, I'm not looking for a standard "that's good enough" cooling system, I want to be able to choose between the top 3-5 water cooled custom loop system along with some very good suggestions of additional fans and their placements in the case I end up with, thanks for any input.
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


What case are you contemplating? This will define what length radiator(s) you will be able to go with.

Don't complicate the loop un-necessarily by trying to watercool the memory - memory does not get that hot to suffer from cooling issues unless you have zero airflow over the modules.

In reality all you will need a simple loop that is setup to cool just your cpu.

But before even thinking about the loop, if you are aiming for top performance cooling - consider the fact that you should delid the 4790K as there can be large gains to had by performing a delid correctly.

As far as fans go - ensure that you attain some minimum level of airflow over the motherboard itself to provide the mobo components [such as the VRM/PCH/Memory] with some cooling as well.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm putting a build together, I've chosen the 4790k and will be extreme OCing it, I'm looking for the an idea of what custom loop I need to use, I know Haswell is just hot period but I want as much cooling as possible, I'm not running any graphics cards or any other special video components so I won't have that hardware standing up in the way of good airflow, I'll be OCing the 4790k to max stable then OC my RAM as much as I can under that then adjust timings then voltages, I want to keep temps down as much as possible, I'm looking for suggestions on an above average custom loop and fan combo/setup and where would be the best places to position complementary cooling components, I'm open to suggestions on a good case that will support the cooling components I'll need plus have the space I need for a single SSD and an optical drive and potentially other drive additions later, by the time I'm done I will have 32GB of RAM so my cooling needs to be setup with the additional heat adding components in mind ahead of time, I'm not looking for a standard "that's good enough" cooling system, I want to be able to choose between the top 3-5 water cooled custom loop system along with some very good suggestions of additional fans and their placements in the case I end up with, thanks for any input.
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3
> 
> 
> 
> What case are you contemplating? This will define what length radiator(s) you will be able to go with.
> 
> Don't complicate the loop un-necessarily by trying to watercool the memory - memory does not get that hot to suffer from cooling issues unless you have zero airflow over the modules.
> 
> In reality all you will need a simple loop that is setup to cool just your cpu.
> 
> But before even thinking about the loop, if you are aiming for top performance cooling - consider the fact that you should delid the 4790K as there can be large gains to had by performing a delid correctly.
> 
> As far as fans go - ensure that you attain some minimum level of airflow over the motherboard itself to provide the mobo components [such as the VRM/PCH/Memory] with some cooling as well.
Click to expand...

I was actually open to suggestions as to a good case for my purposes, I was contemplating cooling memory any special way, yeah I have read up on the 4790k and unlidding it remove the excess compound for better contact to draw the heat away, this was something Im definitely doing.

From most of the things I'm reading, the 4790k tends to run above 70-80° when extreme OC'd. I'm shooting to stay below that by at least 10° or more if it can be done. I have the popular h100 or the h80i chosen to cool with but I'm open to something better, I just don't know any good options above that.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## Droidriven

My comment on extra heat from RAM was just to state that I wanted to be able to dissipate the overall extra heat that the system as a whole would generate with the RAM addition

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I was actually open to suggestions as to a good case for my purposes, I was contemplating cooling memory any special way, yeah I have read up on the 4790k and unlidding it remove the excess compound for better contact to draw the heat away, this was something Im definitely doing.
> 
> From most of the things I'm reading, the 4790k tends to run above 70-80° when extreme OC'd. I'm shooting to stay below that by at least 10° or more if it can be done. I have the popular h100 or the h80i chosen to cool with but I'm open to something better, I just don't know any good options above that.
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


You will always run into thermal problems at the same time you hit voltage problems. If you limit yourself to 65c...well delidded and with a 280mm radiator you can certainly get a good overclock still.

You might look at the h240x; it's the highest end aio cooler available and the loop can be opened later.


----------



## benjamen50

My i7-4790K is getting BSOD's on idle, 0x101's already tried increasing VCore offset by like 0.0010+, it never ever BSOD's during use.

Should I try disabling C6, C7 Intel C-states, do I also disable C1E or do I keep that enabled?

I've never touched my Vrin voltage at all, it's stock (or auto).

Also, If I did h264 2 hour rendering on a video, is this a good way of stress testing my CPU for stability?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I feel I'm bottle necking here.. If I disable crossfire the single card runs at 99% steady, but when crossfired I get mid 70's on the pair.
> 
> Does this look right? Taken while playing BF4.


Its not battleneck at all its bad optmize for amd card in DX11

i have same problem perfore with my 280xCF +4790k case high cpu usage (80%) and gpu usage 80% with low fps like 90

now with gtx 970 slii have 120fps to 200fps in most map with cpu usage around 60% only nvidia work hard on there driver


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Its not battleneck at all its bad optmize for amd card in DX11
> 
> i have same problem perfore with my 280xCF +4790k case high cpu usage (80%) and gpu usage 80% with low fps like 90
> 
> now with gtx 970 slii have 120fps to 200fps in most map with cpu usage around 60% only nvidia work hard on there driver


I get good frame rates from 120-160 in BF4 and the CPU usage stays right around 50% or lower..

Thanks


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> My i7-4790K is getting BSOD's on idle, 0x101's already tried increasing VCore offset by like 0.0010+, it never ever BSOD's during use.
> 
> Should I try disabling C6, C7 Intel C-states, do I also disable C1E or do I keep that enabled?
> 
> I've never touched my Vrin voltage at all, it's stock (or auto).
> 
> Also, If I did h264 2 hour rendering on a video, is this a good way of stress testing my CPU for stability?


Crashing on idle is usually a psu issue from what I've read. Many older PSU's can't handle the incredibly low wattage that Haswell chips will draw in the c6/c7 states. You can disable c6/c7 and see if it helps.

The best x264 stress is the one linked from darkwizzie's Haswell overclock thread. I imagine running any encoder loop would be pretty stressful, but you need to use the right number of threads (16 in your case).


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> My i7-4790K is getting BSOD's on idle, 0x101's already tried increasing VCore offset by like 0.0010+, it never ever BSOD's during use.
> 
> Should I try disabling C6, C7 Intel C-states, do I also disable C1E or do I keep that enabled?
> 
> I've never touched my Vrin voltage at all, it's stock (or auto).
> 
> Also, If I did h264 2 hour rendering on a video, is this a good way of stress testing my CPU for stability?


Might want to do a minimum of 12 hours. I've had the x264 test go up to 4 hours before a crash.


----------



## replica9000

I have my core voltage manually set to 1.290v in the BIOS. Asus TR2 is telling me the voltage is 1.312 under load, while XTU is telling me it's 1.288v under load. Which should I believe? I know TR2 was lying about the CPU temp.


----------



## LandonAaron

When I first got my chip I overclocked it to 4.6 Ghz at 1.275V and it has been completely stable like that for the past 3 months. Yesterday I installed some new fans and a fan controller, and then I ran OCCT to check my temps with the new fans and I immediately got a BSOD 124. Now I have to raise the voltage to 1.3 before it can pass a 25min run of OCCT. I feel like this is a high voltage for 4.6, and I don't understand why it is requiring more voltage than before?


----------



## benjamen50

I wouldn't be concerned about the slight increase in required CPU voltage, shouldn't affect the CPU temperatures or CPU lifespan that much. That voltage looks about below average for 4.6 GHz on a i7-4690K.

Someone told me that some Intel CPU's have some kind of burn in where the CPU would be stable at a certain voltage. Then would require a bit more over the few weeks / months of using it. But I would take that with a grain of salt. Edit: *(Sigh. I wish I never said that)
*
Anyway, back to my BSOD issue on idling, my power supply is a Coolermaster V700.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> When I first got my chip I overclocked it to 4.6 Ghz at 1.275V and it has been completely stable like that for the past 3 months. Yesterday I installed some new fans and a fan controller, and then I ran OCCT to check my temps with the new fans and I immediately got a BSOD 124. Now I have to raise the voltage to 1.3 before it can pass a 25min run of OCCT. I feel like this is a high voltage for 4.6, and I don't understand why it is requiring more voltage than before?


It could just be luck - the system was never stable before, but you never happened to crash until now.

More likely the change in airflow is the cause. Maybe the cpu is a little hotter, or some part of the motherboard is, and this requires more voltage to compensate.

You could try compensating in other ways, with a bit more voltage to cache, input, sa, dram, etc. Unless you want to reach 47x it probably doesn't matter though.

1.3v for 46x is rather poor for a 4790k, but barely below average for a 4690k. What's your motherboard and cache/input settings?


----------



## scracy

My old CPU did require a burn in period after a few weeks I used to be stable [email protected] then it needed 1.33V to run the same stability tests,it's not a grain of salt from my experience it's true.


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> When I first got my chip I overclocked it to 4.6 Ghz at 1.275V and it has been completely stable like that for the past 3 months. Yesterday I installed some new fans and a fan controller, and then I ran OCCT to check my temps with the new fans and I immediately got a BSOD 124. Now I have to raise the voltage to 1.3 before it can pass a 25min run of OCCT. I feel like this is a high voltage for 4.6, and I don't understand why it is requiring more voltage than before?


I kind of had the same thing. Was 4.8GHz stable with 1.352v and suddenly started BSODing onn me.
So I went back to 4.7 GHz with 1.3v since even though I'm on water, I don't really want to go much above 1.35v


----------



## replica9000

Looks like my 4790K is stable at 4.8GHz with 1.295v +/- 0.005v (still testing). I did try for 4.9GHz, but it looks like a minimum of 1.360v, which ups the temps about 10C.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> I have my core voltage manually set to 1.290v in the BIOS. Asus TR2 is telling me the voltage is 1.312 under load, while XTU is telling me it's 1.288v under load. Which should I believe? I know TR2 was lying about the CPU temp.


Normally the load voltage is about 0.02V above what is set, so I'd believe the 1.31V is correct. Have you checked with HWInfo?


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Normally the load voltage is about 0.02V above what is set, so I'd believe the 1.31V is correct. Have you checked with HWInfo?


HWiNFO64 says:

Core #0: 1.291
Core #1: 1.288
Core #2: 1.291
Core #3: 1.291


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> HWiNFO64 says:
> 
> Core #0: 1.291
> Core #1: 1.288
> Core #2: 1.291
> Core #3: 1.291


Are you looking at Core # VID?
Shouldn't you be looking at Vcore?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Are you looking at Core # VID?
> Shouldn't you be looking at Vcore?


Yeah, look further down the list and you should see a single voltage called Vcore. It's under the sensor tab (like Nuvotron), not the CPU tab.


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Are you looking at Core # VID?
> Shouldn't you be looking at Vcore?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yeah, look further down the list and you should see a single voltage called Vcore. It's under the sensor tab (like Nuvotron), not the CPU tab.


Yeah oops.

Vcore 1: 1.312
Vcore 2: 1.312
Vcore 0: 1.312
(no Vcore3?)


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> (no Vcore3?)


further down...


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> further down...


Found it. For some reason VCore 3 was about 10 entries higher on the list.


----------



## Fantomau

Just joined


----------



## REDEFINE

Hey guys I just got my 4790k a couple of weeks ago I haven't had much time to overclock. So this morning I looked at what a good setting for 4.8ghz would be silicone lottery had a cpu with 1.275 vcore and 1.87vccin so I set my bios to that and ran prime 95 on my coolermaster GeminII S524 air cooler and it worked. My question is did I get a realy good chip, That could possibly hit 5ghz with an all in one cooler?


----------



## REDEFINE

Oh and can I please be in the club too


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REDEFINE*
> 
> Oh and can I please be in the club too
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sure you can... just fill out this form
https://docs.google.com/a/overclocked.net/forms/d/1tnI7NO-QqvW3o8jkggolxMRPre3YrYAon1Z_8nNGi1M/viewform


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REDEFINE*
> 
> Hey guys I just got my 4790k a couple of weeks ago I haven't had much time to overclock. So this morning I looked at what a good setting for 4.8ghz would be silicone lottery had a cpu with 1.275 vcore and 1.87vccin so I set my bios to that and ran prime 95 on my coolermaster GeminII S524 air cooler and it worked. My question is did I get a realy good chip, That could possibly hit 5ghz with an all in one cooler?


You just threw on some random huge overclock, tacked on prime95, and it didn't melt? I guess that's a win.

4.8 ghz on 1.275V vid is maybe a little above average for a 4790k. Read the haswell overclock guide thread. See if you can lower your VID. Use hwinfo. And don't use prime95 unless you know what you're doing (if then).

Your temps are pretty amazingly low for any prime95 run on those settings. Unless it's throttling or something, which would be what I'd have expected.


----------



## REDEFINE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> You just threw on some random huge overclock, tacked on prime95, and it didn't melt? I guess that's a win.
> 
> 4.8 ghz on 1.275V vid is maybe a little above average for a 4790k. Read the haswell overclock guide thread. See if you can lower your VID. Use hwinfo. And don't use prime95 unless you know what you're doing (if then).
> 
> Your temps are pretty amazingly low for any prime95 run on those settings. Unless it's throttling or something, which would be what I'd have expected.


Well I did run it with the auto settings on my Maximus Hero. I knew that I wouldn't hit a thermal limit with that vcore setting it wasn't all random I knew that I had a good chip I just didn't now how good yet. it maxed out at 80c during prime but it was more like 70c most of the time. I cant believe I got lucky. That kind of stuff never happens too me. I cant wait to get some water cooling. But first I will slowly back off from 1.275v slowly.


----------



## cjc75

Hey all..

Got my new i5-4690K up and running on my new ASRock Z97 Extreme6 motherboard.

What is the high range on the Temps to watch for with overclocking this thing?

I'm coming from an older 2500K on an H50 cooler, that was overclocked at 4.6ghz.

My new 4690K however is on a newer H105 cooler with a pair of Gentle Typhoon AP-15's mounted on the radiator so I do believe it ought be able to overclock a little better then the 2500K did.

But before I really start pushing it, I'd like to know what Temps I should avoid.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Hey all..
> 
> Got my new i5-4690K up and running on my new ASRock Z97 Extreme6 motherboard.
> 
> What is the high range on the Temps to watch for with overclocking this thing?
> 
> I'm coming from an older 2500K on an H50 cooler, that was overclocked at 4.6ghz.
> 
> My new 4690K however is on a newer H105 cooler with a pair of Gentle Typhoon AP-15's mounted on the radiator so I do believe it ought be able to overclock a little better then the 2500K did.
> 
> But before I really start pushing it, I'd like to know what Temps I should avoid.


What temps are safe depends on your voltage. At the voltages you're likely to be at, anything in the 70s is probably where you want to be.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics

The 2500k overclocked a bit better than the 4690k, but it is likely with an h105 you can get to 4.6 ghz +- 200


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Hey all..
> 
> Got my new i5-4690K up and running on my new ASRock Z97 Extreme6 motherboard.
> 
> What is the high range on the Temps to watch for with overclocking this thing?
> 
> I'm coming from an older 2500K on an H50 cooler, that was overclocked at 4.6ghz.
> 
> My new 4690K however is on a newer H105 cooler with a pair of Gentle Typhoon AP-15's mounted on the radiator so I do believe it ought be able to overclock a little better then the 2500K did.
> 
> But before I really start pushing it, I'd like to know what Temps I should avoid.


Good news, these i5 are much cooler than the 4790k







- Around 70-75 at higher clocks and you'll be fine.

I was able to squeeze 4.8 out of mine with air cooling without delidding, running a few hours of prime95.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=4800_1268_customicsvl.png


----------



## cjc75

My 2500K was holding 4.6ghz... 24/7 ... on an ASrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 motherboard with the vcore set to "Auto/Default" in the bios.

Never had any problems with it! Never once did it ever give me any hiccups or any issues of any kind!









I may try to overclock the 4690K the same way, leaving the vCore alone on auto/default... but if I have to manually tweak it to get a better overclock and keep it stable, then I'll try it.


----------



## jdorje

You have to set the core voltage manually, yes.


----------



## soureraser

Hello guys!
A little late to the club but I have finally decided to join!

I've had 4690k for awhile now and it's been sitting at 4.5ghz/1.324v stable. I personally feel my silicon lottery has been crap as the voltage needed just for 1ghz OC is damn too high, but whatever the temperature has never been over 70c except P95&XTU (do those really count?!?!)


Planning on picking up 4790k in a few weeks and hopefully my luck is a little better on that chip


----------



## Droidriven

OK guys, I need some solid advice, I'm getting a build together and my entire system will be built around the 4790k and extreme OCing it, I'll also OC my RAM under it, as we all know devils canyon likes to run pretty hot when extreme OC'd, I need some really solid suggestions on a very good case that is specifically designed to cool that supports custom loop and more than a few fans, I would prefer suggestions of extra fans and cooling components and their placements, whether intake or exhaust, also I'd like the car to have filtered intakes, thanks for any help guys, this is the first build I've done in 18 years, I used to do this in my younger days but its been a while so I'm not up to par on what is good anymore, I've winged it so far on getting this build together, any suggestions appreciated.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## xaeryan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Batch X439B361 Vietnam purchased from silicon lottery:thumb:


I have one from that EXACT batch, purchased from Microcenter. Doesn't clock as well.







You got the good one.


----------



## The Pook

Just bought a 4690K, should be here Monday ... was going to go for an i7 but decided not to


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> OK guys, I need some solid advice, I'm getting a build together and my entire system will be built around the 4790k and extreme OCing it, I'll also OC my RAM under it, as we all know devils canyon likes to run pretty hot when extreme OC'd, I need some really solid suggestions on a very good case that is specifically designed to cool that supports custom loop and more than a few fans, I would prefer suggestions of extra fans and cooling components and their placements, whether intake or exhaust, also I'd like the car to have filtered intakes, thanks for any help guys, this is the first build I've done in 18 years, I used to do this in my younger days but its been a while so I'm not up to par on what is good anymore, I've winged it so far on getting this build together, any suggestions appreciated.
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


give me a budget or pm me a budget either way and i will draw up a list and link it to you. this you will be able to use as a reference or guide of some sort when choosing components.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaeryan*
> 
> I have one from that EXACT batch, purchased from Microcenter. Doesn't clock as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the good one.


So how well does it clock? It seems mother boards and cooling make a big difference regardless of the on board VRM


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> OK guys, I need some solid advice, I'm getting a build together and my entire system will be built around the 4790k and extreme OCing it, I'll also OC my RAM under it, as we all know devils canyon likes to run pretty hot when extreme OC'd, I need some really solid suggestions on a very good case that is specifically designed to cool that supports custom loop and more than a few fans, I would prefer suggestions of extra fans and cooling components and their placements, whether intake or exhaust, also I'd like the car to have filtered intakes, thanks for any help guys, this is the first build I've done in 18 years, I used to do this in my younger days but its been a while so I'm not up to par on what is good anymore, I've winged it so far on getting this build together, any suggestions appreciated.
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3
> 
> 
> 
> give me a budget or pm me a budget either way and i will draw up a list and link it to you. this you will be able to use as a reference or guide of some sort when choosing components.
Click to expand...

Its not letting me pm you, I'm using tapatalk. I'm willing to go as far as $150-200 on a good case if necessary, less if it will serve, I don't mind a little over for good measure. I've got my eye on the h220x or h240x to cool with, other than that I need a got setup for the additional intake/exhaust fans and their placements, obviously as states before I'd prefer filtered intakes. Any other suggestions would be good too, I'm using the Asus z97 (WiFi) mobo if that makes a difference in your suggestions, I just was very fast and very cool within reason considering OC on haswell, I'm trying to keep it as close to 65-70°c as I can get. If that's not enough info just ask and I'll provide it.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> OK guys, I need some solid advice, I'm getting a build together and my entire system will be built around the 4790k and extreme OCing it, I'll also OC my RAM under it, as we all know devils canyon likes to run pretty hot when extreme OC'd, I need some really solid suggestions on a very good case that is specifically designed to cool that supports custom loop and more than a few fans, I would prefer suggestions of extra fans and cooling components and their placements, whether intake or exhaust, also I'd like the car to have filtered intakes, thanks for any help guys, this is the first build I've done in 18 years, I used to do this in my younger days but its been a while so I'm not up to par on what is good anymore, I've winged it so far on getting this build together, any suggestions appreciated.
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3
> 
> 
> 
> give me a budget or pm me a budget either way and i will draw up a list and link it to you. this you will be able to use as a reference or guide of some sort when choosing components.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not letting me pm you, I'm using tapatalk. I'm willing to go as far as $150-200 on a good case if necessary, less if it will serve, I don't mind a little over for good measure. I've got my eye on the h220x or h240x to cool with, other than that I need a got setup for the additional intake/exhaust fans and their placements, obviously as states before I'd prefer filtered intakes. Any other suggestions would be good too, I'm using the Asus z97 (WiFi) mobo if that makes a difference in your suggestions, I just was very fast and very cool within reason considering OC on haswell, I'm trying to keep it as close to 65-70°c as I can get. If that's not enough info just ask and I'll provide it.
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3
Click to expand...

pm'ed the list to you but http://pcpartpicker.com/user/djthrottleboi/saved/GqKxFT again now play with it and drop parts down find used parts or whatever but thats an idea build with room for growth. you mentioned the swiftech AIO's if you buy one then skip the corsair and such. I'm sure you will do this well.


----------



## xaeryan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> So how well does it clock? It seems mother boards and cooling make a big difference regardless of the on board VRM


4.7 @ 1.264 VCore (1.250 VID) 1.87 VRIN to be completely stable. 4.8 needs 1.350 VID to be stable, so the voltage wall is definitely at 4.7.
I have other 4790s that clock much better in the same system - currently 4.8 @ 1.295 VID 1.870 VRIN, stable with anything you can throw at it for as long as you like. (Overnight XTU was 1.273 VID stable for relative reference.)


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaeryan*
> 
> 4.7 @ 1.264 VCore (1.250 VID) 1.87 VRIN to be completely stable. 4.8 needs 1.350 VID to be stable, so the voltage wall is definitely at 4.7.
> I have other 4790s that clock much better in the same system - currently 4.8 @ 1.295 VID 1.870 VRIN, stable with anything you can throw at it for as long as you like. (Overnight XTU was 1.273 VID stable for relative reference.)


Given the variation between your results and mine it kinda makes you wonder how valid batch numbers really are.


----------



## REDEFINE

Can someone tell me if a got a good Cpu I can do 4.8ghz at 1.275 vcore

Or ive tried 4.5ghz at 1.119 Vcore

I have not found its limit yet because I cannot push past 4.8ghz on my air cooler because it gets in the 72c-80c range so I will probably start lowering my voltages at 4.5ghz until im unstable. Can some one plz look at this and tell me if I got a great chip?


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REDEFINE*
> 
> Can someone tell me if a got a good Cpu I can do 4.8ghz at 1.275 vcore
> 
> Or ive tried 4.5ghz at 1.119 Vcore
> 
> I have not found its limit yet because I cannot push past 4.8ghz on my air cooler because it gets in the 72c-80c range so I will probably start lowering my voltages at 4.5ghz until im unstable. Can some one plz look at this and tell me if I got a great chip?


Sounds good to me !!!


----------



## REDEFINE

Is it better to overclock the cpu cache frequency too or do I just leave it at 4.0ghz?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REDEFINE*
> 
> Is it better to overclock the cpu cache frequency too or do I just leave it at 4.0ghz?


Leave it @4Ghz for stability,makes virtually no difference in terms of performance if you increase it.


----------



## mxthunder

Installed my 4790K this weekend. Runs good at 4.8 with 1.275V and 1.87 Vin
Going to 5000 takes 1.36 to get bench stable and even more to pass prime for any amount of time.
Work in progress, we shall see.


----------



## xaeryan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Given the variation between your results and mine it kinda makes you wonder how valid batch numbers really are.


Totally agree. They may have improved yield somewhat over time, but there still seems to be some weaker chips within a batch. I was hopeful, too, considering X439 is very recent - most recent I could find. The better chip is X438.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaeryan*
> 
> I have one from that EXACT batch, purchased from Microcenter. Doesn't clock as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the good one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Given the variation between your results and mine it kinda makes you wonder how valid batch numbers really are.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaeryan*
> 
> Totally agree. They may have improved yield somewhat over time, but there still seems to be some weaker chips within a batch. I was hopeful, too, considering X439 is very recent - most recent I could find. The better chip is X438.


In my experience it is not that uncommon to have up to 200Mhz/300Mhz difference between various chips in the same batch.

I have two samples from X438Bxxx and one has a higher stock (VID) and seems to be doing around 47x/48x with ~1.25v/~1.30v (BIOS) and the other has a lower stock (VID) and seems to clock somewhat higher... 48x/49x with ~1.27v/~1.32v (BIOS).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REDEFINE*
> 
> Can someone tell me if a got a good Cpu I can do 4.8ghz at 1.275 vcore
> 
> Or ive tried 4.5ghz at 1.119 Vcore
> 
> I have not found its limit yet because I cannot push past 4.8ghz on my air cooler because it gets in the 72c-80c range so I will probably start lowering my voltages at 4.5ghz until im unstable. Can some one plz look at this and tell me if I got a great chip?


That seems like a _*nice*_ chip.









Now you just need to get some better cooling if you want to try pushing beyond ~4.8GHz.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> OK guys, I need some solid advice, I'm getting a build together and my entire system will be built around the 4790k and extreme OCing it, I'll also OC my RAM under it, as we all know devils canyon likes to run pretty hot when extreme OC'd, I need some really solid suggestions on a very good case that is specifically designed to cool that supports custom loop and more than a few fans, I would prefer suggestions of extra fans and cooling components and their placements, whether intake or exhaust, also I'd like the car to have filtered intakes, thanks for any help guys, this is the first build I've done in 18 years, I used to do this in my younger days but its been a while so I'm not up to par on what is good anymore, I've winged it so far on getting this build together, any suggestions appreciated.
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3
> 
> 
> 
> give me a budget or pm me a budget either way and i will draw up a list and link it to you. this you will be able to use as a reference or guide of some sort when choosing components.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not letting me pm you, I'm using tapatalk. I'm willing to go as far as $150-200 on a good case if necessary, less if it will serve, I don't mind a little over for good measure. I've got my eye on the h220x or h240x to cool with, other than that I need a got setup for the additional intake/exhaust fans and their placements, obviously as states before I'd prefer filtered intakes. Any other suggestions would be good too, I'm using the Asus z97 (WiFi) mobo if that makes a difference in your suggestions, I just was very fast and very cool within reason considering OC on haswell, I'm trying to keep it as close to 65-70°c as I can get. If that's not enough info just ask and I'll provide it.
> 
> Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm'ed the list to you but http://pcpartpicker.com/user/djthrottleboi/saved/GqKxFT again now play with it and drop parts down find used parts or whatever but thats an idea build with room for growth. you mentioned the swiftech AIO's if you buy one then skip the corsair and such. I'm sure you will do this well.
Click to expand...

I'm glad you posted it as well, I'm not showing any kind of option to send or receive pm. Thanks for the list.

Dripped from the Tapa of my (Deathly)Liquidsmooth S3


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Didn't someone say earlier that the batch number is from the center that assembles the chips and not the fabrication plant that actually produces them? That would mean unless the chips stay together from production, batches mean nothing.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Didn't someone say earlier that the batch number is from the center that assembles the chips and not the fabrication plant that actually produces them? That would mean unless the chips stay together from production, batches mean nothing.


Yeah I've heard the serial numbers are what matter, not the batch numbers.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Yeah I've heard the serial numbers are what matter, not the batch numbers.


and what does they say ?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> and what does they say ?


That you can tell which chips were close to each other by their serial numbers somehow, not the batch numbers.


----------



## tyvar1

I think i have a good chip. I7 4790k , 1.25VID, temps on aida64 78 °C and x264 73 °C


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> I think i have a good chip. I7 4790k , 1.25VID, temps on aida64 78 °C and x264 73 °C


At what speed?


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> At what speed?


haahhaa wopsie, 4.7 GHz








Tested 4.8 on 1.25VID but failed. So running 4.8 with 1.28 VID and around 83 °C on aida64 atm.

Edit:didnt work. Going to test 4.8 on 1.3VID


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Also just make sure you're using the latest executable for x264 and just rename/replace.
> 
> http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/linux-x86_64/


I can do 12 hours of x264 under Windows with 1.29v for 4.8GHz, but I need 1.30v to do a 12 hour run of x264 under Linux.


----------



## tyvar1

Tested 4.9 GHz on 1.3VID but failed. I don't want to go higher so 4.8 ghz will do!







I am happy with the results!

I7 4790K with 1.3 VID on 4.8 GHz
86 °C on Aida 64 and have been running flawless in 50 min now. Will benchmark 12 hours Aida and then 12 hours x264. After that I will run cinabench and after that I will begin OC my new 980 KPE!


----------



## error-id10t

Think this belongs here.. long story short, broke my 4790K so now running a G3258 clocked at x48 @ 1.35v and cache x40. Does anyone know where I can find results from others? Need to figure out how bad/average/good this is?


----------



## Marc79

My g3258 only does 4.5GHz at already 1.328v









I would say 4.8 @ 1.35v is really good, and I'm running stock x32 cache


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Think this belongs here.. long story short, broke my 4790K so now running a G3258 clocked at x48 @ 1.35v and cache x40. Does anyone know where I can find results from others? Need to figure out how bad/average/good this is?


woot woot ?what happened ?


----------



## error-id10t

Own stupid fault and boredom, went to delid with vice and messed it up, no marks or mishaps. Thought all was well until I put it in, nothing happens and 00 showing up on the LED. Grabbed the G3258 to check it's not the mobo but as it works, it's the chip.

Silver lining.. at least I can play around with something new, it's a nice little beast though obviously you can tell the difference even in mundane tasks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Own stupid fault and boredom, went to delid with vice and messed it up, no marks or mishaps. Thought all was well until I put it in, nothing happens and 00 showing up on the LED. Grabbed the G3258 to check it's not the mobo but as it works, it's the chip.
> 
> Silver lining.. at least I can play around with something new, it's a nice little beast though obviously you can tell the difference even in mundane tasks.


i prefer the razor. much more control. I wonder how we look taking vice's and hammers and razors to our cpu's to normal people for 6C- 12C


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Think this belongs here.. long story short, broke my 4790K so now running a G3258 clocked at x48 @ 1.35v and cache x40. Does anyone know where I can find results from others? Need to figure out how bad/average/good this is?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1500524/intel-pentium-g3258-performance-and-owners-club-now-with-gtx-970


----------



## tyvar1

I overclocked my i7 4790k yesterday and got it stable on 4.8 ghz on 1.3VID.
I use Manual voltage mode!
if i switch to adaptive what settings should i use if manual is 1.3VID
I dont understand adaptive haha


----------



## Marc79

If switching to Adaptive I would add extra 0.010v so make it 1.310 vid in the bios instead of 1.300. Adaptive Mode means when cpu is at idle it will downclock both frequency as well as voltage.


----------



## REDEFINE

Is it ok to undervolt the i7 4790k as much as stability will allow? From what I understand undervoltage wont damage the cpu


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Own stupid fault and boredom, went to delid with vice and messed it up, no marks or mishaps. Thought all was well until I put it in, nothing happens and 00 showing up on the LED. Grabbed the G3258 to check it's not the mobo but as it works, it's the chip.
> 
> Silver lining.. at least I can play around with something new, it's a nice little beast though obviously you can tell the difference even in mundane tasks.


would still check socket; might be bent pins which the g3258 isn't making use of. would also try cleaning the 4790k's contacts to ensure it's not just dust/fibers/TIM obstructing key communication links

i've had 00 codes due to TIM on the bottom of my contact pads before lol


----------



## REDEFINE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Think this belongs here.. long story short, broke my 4790K so now running a G3258 clocked at x48 @ 1.35v and cache x40. Does anyone know where I can find results from others? Need to figure out how bad/average/good this is?


How did you brake it?


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> I overclocked my i7 4790k yesterday and got it stable on 4.8 ghz on 1.3VID.
> I use Manual voltage mode!
> if i switch to adaptive what settings should i use if manual is 1.3VID
> I dont understand adaptive haha


Me neither, but usually you want to keep it manual, so that then you can figure the best voltage.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REDEFINE*
> 
> Is it ok to undervolt the i7 4790k as much as stability will allow? From what I understand undervoltage wont damage the cpu


Yes thats fine. I was doing this yesterday with my chip, tried 1.000v at 4.4Ghz, but it wouldnt boot until I went to 1.075v. Im currently at 4.4Ghz and 1.15v stable.


----------



## REDEFINE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Yes thats fine. I was doing this yesterday with my chip, tried 1.000v at 4.4Ghz, but it wouldnt boot until I went to 1.075v. Im currently at 4.4Ghz and 1.15v stable.


Cool thank you im new to intel chips ive got mine stabe at 4.4ghz 1.119vcore and as long as its safe I think that's where I will leave it for daily use.


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i prefer the razor. much more control. I wonder how we look taking vice's and hammers and razors to our cpu's to normal people for 6C- 12C


I remember having an AMD chip, where just to OC it, the tools required were a razor blade, superglue, and graphite.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i prefer the razor. much more control. I wonder how we look taking vice's and hammers and razors to our cpu's to normal people for 6C- 12C
> 
> 
> 
> I remember having an AMD chip, where just to OC it, the tools required were a razor blade, superglue, and graphite.
Click to expand...

lol classic hardmodding


----------



## The Pook

Finally got my 4690k installed, ... G3258 needed 1.27v for 4.3Ghz and just guessed at voltage with my i5 and tried 1.20v @ 4.3 on the first boot and just got done playing BF4 for ~45 minutes. Not sure if it's stable but it seems like it. Dropped to 1.15v and gonna go run Prime95.

Not sure if I got a good clocker yet or my G3258 just sucked but I'm happy


----------



## Hexa

So my new PC parts just came in today!!

Still waiting on my case though lol.

Anyway I got an i7 4790k and my batch seems to be from Vietnam. X439B408. Has anyone heard anything about these?


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> So my new PC parts just came in today!!
> 
> Still waiting on my case though lol.
> 
> Anyway I got an i7 4790k and my batch seems to be from Vietnam. X439B408. Has anyone heard anything about these?


Nope, but I do know that my L4 does fairly well, and the X4 might be the same (similar dates), but I'm not sure. Let us know how the X4 batches go!


----------



## Hexa

I'll do my best although to be honest I'm not the greatest Overclocker. I always say I'm going to do it right but don't have the patience to wait hours and hours for stress tests to run haha.

This time though I'm going to try my best.

Is it ok to assume 2 hours of a stress test is enough as long as it stays under 70c?


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> So my new PC parts just came in today!!
> 
> Still waiting on my case though lol.
> 
> Anyway I got an i7 4790k and my batch seems to be from Vietnam. X439B408. Has anyone heard anything about these?


A lot of people think the X batches do better than the L batches, but some have found that to not be the case.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> I'll do my best although to be honest I'm not the greatest Overclocker. I always say I'm going to do it right but don't have the patience to wait hours and hours for stress tests to run haha.
> 
> This time though I'm going to try my best.
> 
> Is it ok to assume 2 hours of a stress test is enough as long as it stays under 70c?


Usually I just run it for five minutes (Then you know if it's relatively stable), then I run the longer tests overnight, so that you don't lose time waiting. if it fails, up the voltage. Too hot, then lower it. I usually just use that method.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Is it ok to assume 2 hours of a stress test is enough as long as it stays under 70c?


Do you only load your CPU for 2 hours at a time?


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Do you only load your CPU for 2 hours at a time?


Not when I'm gaming. Sometimes I can game for 8 hours straight although it's rare.

I know you were probably trying to be sarcastic but as I said I'm not the greatest overclocker. I asked about 2 hours b/c I was under the impression these stress tests were much harder on a CPU then any games you could run. If that's not the case then I guess I should stress test for 8 hours or so and do it when I sleep like the other guy said.


----------



## fleetfeather

_my_ mantra is always to stress for a period time 'as long or beyond' the length of time you plan to keep your CPU at load.

it's not uncommon for me to push through a 24-48hr session during an MMO launch or expansion, and thus all my stability test sessions typically last 48hrs. I personally re-test my overclock after the first month to double-check for break-in effects too (i believe in break-in effects. others might not).

if your PC isn't completing mission-critical tasks, and you're happy to live with an X% chance of BSOD, obviously my approach may not apply to you. I participate in a lot of competitive (eSports-esque) gaming situations, so I generally do consider my gaming to be fairly mission-critical. Horses for courses.


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> _my_ mantra is always to stress for a period time 'as long or beyond' the length of time you plan to keep your CPU at load.
> 
> it's not uncommon for me to push through a 24-48hr session during an MMO launch or expansion, and thus all my stability test sessions typically last 48hrs. I personally re-test my overclock after the first month to double-check for break-in effects too (i believe in break-in effects. others might not).
> 
> if your PC isn't completing mission-critical tasks, and you're happy to live with an X% chance of BSOD, obviously my approach may not apply to you. I participate in a lot of competitive (eSports-esque) gaming situations, so I generally do consider my gaming to be fairly mission-critical. Horses for courses.


Fair enough sounds like good advice. I guess I'm going to shoot for 8 hours testing then. Always just been kinda scared of that though tbh. What happens if while you sleep and it's testing your CPU gets crazy hot and destroys itself lol? Is that just a risk you have to be willing to take?


----------



## fleetfeather

For intel chips, that isn't really an issue. The CPU will throttle itself if it hits its max operating temp; it will down clock frequency to reduce heat output. Depending on what programs you fancy for stability testing, they may also arbitrarily stop the test if temperatures exceed a certain value (iirc, OCCT stops the test if your CPU hits 90C? could be wrong about that)


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> For intel chips, that isn't really an issue. The CPU will throttle itself if it hits its max operating temp; it will down clock frequency to reduce heat output. Depending on what programs you fancy for stability testing, they may also arbitrarily stop the test if temperatures exceed a certain value (iirc, OCCT stops the test if your CPU hits 90C? could be wrong about that)


I also know that most boards even feature settings for when it reaches a certain heat, it will just shut down. Probably set that for 90 or 100 degrees, anything else really isn't practical. But yes, the throttling will usually keep it under 100, as I discovered when my cooler was not installed right. (The pump didn't want to work if it was not on the main CPU fan header, odd)


----------



## djthrottleboi

so out of curiousity i havent done this before but can i mix ram if i can downclock? for instance i have 16GB 2x8GB corsair vengeance ddr3 1866MHz 10-11-10-30 and g.skill trident-x 16GB 4x4GB ddr3 2400MHz and it runs 1600 at 11-11-11-28- but these are spd values. I want to run the 2x8 corsair kit in their own dual channel and 2 of the 4gb sticks in their own dual channel.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> so out of curiousity i havent done this before but can i mix ram if i can downclock? for instance i have 16GB 2x8GB corsair vengeance ddr3 1866MHz 10-11-10-30 and g.skill trident-x 16GB 4x4GB ddr3 2400MHz and it runs 1600 at 11-11-11-28- but these are spd values. I want to run the 2x8 corsair kit in their own dual channel and 2 of the 4gb sticks in their own dual channel.


The mixed capacities aren't likely to mix. They say don't mix kits, and it doesn't hurt, but it doesn't always work. The different speed designs are one thing, the different base timings, different sizes, and different brands really tell me, not likely to work. Even if you could lucky enough to get into the BIOS to modify the settings for them, it wouldn't be advisable, since you'd get errors. I'd stick with the ideology of no mixing, but it doesn't hurt to try. Don't get your hopes up though.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> so out of curiousity i havent done this before but can i mix ram if i can downclock? for instance i have 16GB 2x8GB corsair vengeance ddr3 1866MHz 10-11-10-30 and g.skill trident-x 16GB 4x4GB ddr3 2400MHz and it runs 1600 at 11-11-11-28- but these are spd values. I want to run the 2x8 corsair kit in their own dual channel and 2 of the 4gb sticks in their own dual channel.
> 
> 
> 
> The mixed capacities aren't likely to mix. They say don't mix kits, and it doesn't hurt, but it doesn't always work. The different speed designs are one thing, the different base timings, different sizes, and different brands really tell me, not likely to work. Even if you could lucky enough to get into the BIOS to modify the settings for them, it wouldn't be advisable, since you'd get errors. I'd stick with the ideology of no mixing, but it doesn't hurt to try. Don't get your hopes up though.
Click to expand...

crap then i may be running with the downgraded 2x8 1866 ram as it will be higher capacity with more sticks so i guess i will sell the trident. thanks.


----------



## fleetfeather

Best bet off the top of my head:

1. Slot in the less aggressively clocked kit by itself, enter bios, record (on paper) every single value listed for the DRAM properties (not just primary timings)

2. Remove first kit, replace with the more aggressive kit, enter bios, set all DRAM values to mimic the info gathered above, save bios

3. Insert both kits, hope it posts

4. If post is successful, prime95 it or OCCT cache it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Best bet off the top of my head:
> 
> 1. Slot in the less aggressively clocked kit by itself, enter bios, record (on paper) every single value listed for the DRAM properties (not just primary timings)
> 
> 2. Remove first kit, replace with the more aggressive kit, enter bios, set all DRAM values to mimic the info gathered above, save bios
> 
> 3. Insert both kits, hope it posts
> 
> 4. If post is successful, prime95 it or OCCT cache it.


still its better not to mix them? i just want the 24GB of ram


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> still its better not to mix them? i just want the 24GB of ram


Not mixing is still the best choice. The motherboard may detect the different RAM when all of it is removed, and could be hard to then boot. That's the biggest thing, if you can POST, then you can likely make it work, but I haven't been able to do such in my experience.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Do you only load your CPU for 2 hours at a time?


Why would "at a time" matter?

Spoiler: it won't.

Every chip is different, but I've never had a stress test fail after the first ~90 minutes. Seems pretty simple that any test will have an x% chance of failing every time unit. As X rises past 50% up to 99% or 99.9%, your chip may not be stable enough for you but running it 100x longer still isn't guaranteed to find instability.

Of course you have to decide what risk of instability is suitable for you. I now just run 8 loops of x264, a few xtu bench runs, a few minutes of prime95 (27.9 1344-1344 in-place) and then add on .01V vcore. Of course if I'm just playing some normal game, the game itself can be a decent stress test if you don't mind it crashing midway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Fair enough sounds like good advice. I guess I'm going to shoot for 8 hours testing then. Always just been kinda scared of that though tbh. What happens if while you sleep and it's testing your CPU gets crazy hot and destroys itself lol? Is that just a risk you have to be willing to take?


Don't run prime95 blend, for instance, since it can have wildly different temperatures. If you're running something with consistent temps, that shouldn't happen unless your CPU cooler shuts down.

I also use coretemp set to shut down at a certain (very conservative) temperature.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> still its better not to mix them? i just want the 24GB of ram


Mixed ram may be less stable; 4 sticks of ram may be less stable than 2 even if not mixed. Upping the SA or dram voltages may help with this. Or you may have no trouble at all. Ram is finicky. The only problem is reliably detecting ram errors is near impossible.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Do you only load your CPU for 2 hours at a time?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would "at a time" matter?
> 
> Spoiler: it won't.
> 
> Every chip is different, but I've never had a stress test fail after the first ~90 minutes. Seems pretty simple that any test will have an x% chance of failing every time unit. As X rises past 50% up to 99% or 99.9%, your chip may not be stable enough for you but running it 100x longer still isn't guaranteed to find instability.
> 
> Of course you have to decide what risk of instability is suitable for you. I now just run 8 loops of x264, a few xtu bench runs, a few minutes of prime95 (27.9 1344-1344 in-place) and then add on .01V vcore. Of course if I'm just playing some normal game, the game itself can be a decent stress test if you don't mind it crashing midway.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Fair enough sounds like good advice. I guess I'm going to shoot for 8 hours testing then. Always just been kinda scared of that though tbh. What happens if while you sleep and it's testing your CPU gets crazy hot and destroys itself lol? Is that just a risk you have to be willing to take?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't run prime95 blend, for instance, since it can have wildly different temperatures. If you're running something with consistent temps, that shouldn't happen unless your CPU cooler shuts down.
> 
> I also use coretemp set to shut down at a certain (very conservative) temperature.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> still its better not to mix them? i just want the 24GB of ram
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mixed ram may be less stable; 4 sticks of ram may be less stable than 2 even if not mixed. Upping the SA or dram voltages may help with this. Or you may have no trouble at all. Ram is finicky. The only problem is reliably detecting ram errors is near impossible.
Click to expand...

lol yeah thats true. however that means i will sell the trident x maybe for $130 shipped since it will sell faster. should i sell this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231588&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=
or this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233278&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=

also which overclocks better.


----------



## Blackspots

I'm definitely going to have to get a better cooling solution, even an AIO solution for now. The CPU idles around 50-55C and can get between 80 and 100C in some games.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> I'm definitely going to have to get a better cooling solution, even an AIO solution for now. The CPU idles around 50-55C and can get between 80 and 100C in some games.


What cpu cooler is it? Its definitely not normal to idle at 55C. Sounds like a bad mount to me, I wouldnt be suprised if you run into a BSOD when under load due to your cpu hitting its thermal limit.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What cpu cooler is it? Its definitely not normal to idle at 55C. Sounds like a bad mount to me, I wouldnt be suprised if you run into a BSOD when under load due to your cpu hitting its thermal limit.


Its the same stock cooler used with the Celeron. It actually isn't bothered by running at 90-100C when playing Star Citizen/Arena Commander for several hours.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Its the same stock cooler used with the Celeron. It actually isn't bothered by running at 90-100C when playing Star Citizen/Arena Commander for several hours.


Gees id swap that cooler out. Even a cheap CM Hyper 212 is worth buying just so your not running your cpu at 100C for hours on end.

That will degrade your cpu if you keep that up.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Gees id swap that cooler out. Even a cheap CM Hyper 212 is worth buying just so your not running your cpu at 100C for hours on end.
> 
> That will degrade your cpu if you keep that up.


I'll look into buying a Corsair H50 or similar this payday.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> I'll look into buying a Corsair H50 or similar this payday.


Good move!

Might be worth undervolting your cpu until you manage to get a new cpu cooler in. I cant fathom why your pc isnt getting a BSOD when your running at 100C, my pc shuts itself down to prevent overheating.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Good move!
> 
> Might be worth undervolting your cpu until you manage to get a new cpu cooler in. I cant fathom why your pc isnt getting a BSOD when your running at 100C, my pc shuts itself down to prevent overheating.


Yeah, I'm not getting a BSOD or any sort of error when running that hot. Its remarkably stable.

Though, how does this one look for now? http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-Contact-Heatpipes-RR-T4-18PK-R1/dp/B00BSKY1M4/


----------



## $ilent

Looks exactly like the 212 EVO, but reviews seem decent for it yeah. Only found one person who used a 4790K but he said it kept his cpu cool when overclocked.

Id say it will keep your cpu at or under 75C is most situations, which is perfectly fine.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Looks exactly like the 212 EVO, but reviews seem decent for it yeah. Only found one person who used a 4790K but he said it kept his cpu cool when overclocked.
> 
> Id say it will keep your cpu at or under 75C is most situations, which is perfectly fine.


Alrighty, I ordered this. I'll later go with an AIO system or water cooling loop when I have more money. I should get it by Friday.


----------



## Trexxit

My g3258 only gets 3.8 at 1.24V vcore and 2 vrin and cant get it past that even with 1.3 vcore,anything else I can do to help it? I'm fairly new to overclocking


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trexxit*
> 
> My g3258 only gets 3.8 at 1.24V vcore and 2 vrin and cant get it past that even with 1.3 vcore,anything else I can do to help it? I'm fairly new to overclocking


I think you may have a badclocker there








I built my brothers and managed 4.2Ghz at 1.3.v, and I thought that was bad.


----------



## Trexxit

Yea I think I got a dud. Just seeing if theres anything else I can do to help it out.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trexxit*
> 
> Yea I think I got a dud. Just seeing if theres anything else I can do to help it out.


Not that I know of. The only things I know of that might help bring core up at a certain voltage is VRIN, which you've already upped, and ring bus, although the evidence that that helps core is anecdotal at best.


----------



## Trexxit

I paid 45$ for it and it was orgionally going to be a g1840 so I'm not complaining.But was kinda dissapointed.


----------



## djthrottleboi

highest reccomended SA voltage? 3. 2... 1.......... go!!!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> highest reccomended SA voltage? 3. 2... 1.......... go!!!


+0.200mv.


----------



## Hexa

So I just tried my 1st OC on my new rig. I'm a noob here so suggestions welcome









How does this look? 4.8ghz at 1.3 voltage. Ran Intel XTU for 5 minutes, highest temp was 81c.

Here is pic!


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> So I just tried my 1st OC on my new rig. I'm a noob here so suggestions welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does this look? 4.8ghz at 1.3 voltage. Ran Intel XTU for 5 minutes, highest temp was 81c.
> 
> Here is pic!


What's your Input voltage for the cpu?

Is your vcore adaptive/offest or absolute?

Have you touched cache clocks, or any other system voltages?


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> What's your Input voltage for the cpu?
> 
> Is your vcore adaptive/offest or absolute?
> 
> Have you touched cache clocks, or any other system voltages?


Vcore is just manual, stays at 1.3.

I have not touched any others at all.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Vcore is just manual, stays at 1.3.
> 
> I have not touched any others at all.


Well then you seem to be fine. If temps are in check, and you're stable, then you're all good









All you can do now is tweak, drop vcore absolutely miniscule amounts until you can find the absolute floor voltage for 4.8Ghz that it'll remain stable at, then do the same with input voltage. I'm talking like .02-.05v each time you drop. Then when it's unstable, knock it up .01v each time until you find stability again. Just make sure you do vcore first, then input, because less vcore usually equals less input

Looks like you've got a pretty decent chip too, based on what I've seen, it's no golden chip, but it looks to be above average, I'd be very pleased with that my friend


----------



## scracy

Nice low Vcore for 4.8Ghz maybe try to run XTU and Aida64 for an hour and try running your most arduous programs for a few days or so to see how stable it really is. I ran mine with c states enabled as that's how I use it 24/7. You can use any stability tests you like but it means nothing if it blue screens with day to day programs. I passed XTU,Aida64,Cinebench etc. [email protected] but to pass Bitdefender virus scan I had to bump up the Vcore to 1.285V always found that program to be good for finding instability.


----------



## Hexa

Well looks like it's not stable.

Went to run 3dmark 11 and once it got to the physics test it blue screened.

What should I do? Raise Vcore some?


----------



## scracy

If the bc code was 124 then yes if it's 101 try Vccin or Cache voltage


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Well looks like it's not stable.
> 
> Went to run 3dmark 11 and once it got to the physics test it blue screened.
> 
> What should I do? Raise Vcore some?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> If the bc code was 124 then yes if it's 101 try Vccin or Cache voltage


Seconded, most likely vcore or input related. Since you haven't touched cache I would be inclined to thinks its vcore or input.


----------



## Hexa

Well dang I didn't read the error number. I'm gonna bump the vcore up a tad and see if that helps!


----------



## scracy

I would run XTU stability test for an hour first before trying 3dmark etc That way you know you will be near the mark for your CPU without loading up your gpu etc,even a dodgy graphics driver can cause instability.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> I would run XTU stability test for an hour first before trying 3dmark etc That way you know you will be near the mark for your CPU without loading up your gpu etc,even a dodgy graphics driver can cause instability.


Yeah, make sure your CPU is definitely the problem, rule out anything else by using a cpu only benchmark. x264 is my preferred benchmark, 10 loops @ double the threads of what your CPU has, everything I've tested with this method has been 100% stable, ranging from my most recent build which is about a month old, to my brothers build, which is the oldest I've done that's still together, which is about 12 months old.


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> I would run XTU stability test for an hour first before trying 3dmark etc That way you know you will be near the mark for your CPU without loading up your gpu etc,even a dodgy graphics driver can cause instability.


Thanks will do that next. I saw message afterwards though...

3dmark 11 finished fine with a score of 10145 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9479407

Highest temp reached was 74. I just bumped Vcore from 1.3 to 1.325.


----------



## scracy

Most likely you had a bc code 124 then...


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Well dang I didn't read the error number. I'm gonna bump the vcore up a tad and see if that helps!


Try the bluesceeenview program.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trexxit*
> 
> My g3258 only gets 3.8 at 1.24V vcore and 2 vrin and cant get it past that even with 1.3 vcore,anything else I can do to help it? I'm fairly new to overclocking


What are your other settings?

And uh, how does overclocking the g3258 differ from the 4 core dc chips? I'm about to make a build with one...


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Try the bluesceeenview program.
> What are your other settings?
> 
> And uh, how does overclocking the g3258 differ from the 4 core dc chips? I'm about to make a build with one...


Not much really, other then voltage scaling. The G3258's voltage seems to scale off earlier as far as I've seen. Everyone I've seen easily manages 4.5Ghz with a 4690k or a 4790k, but the Pentiums are a different story.


----------



## Hexa

Well as long as my pc will stay stable over night when I sleep I'll be happy!

Got my i7 4790k CPU at 4.8ghz and my Radeon 7970 at 1100 core and 1575 memory.

This got me to 11672 on 3dmark 11 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9479490


----------



## xaeryan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Nice low Vcore for 4.8Ghz maybe try to run XTU and Aida64 for an hour and try running your most arduous programs for a few days or so to see how stable it really is. I ran mine with c states enabled as that's how I use it 24/7. You can use any stability tests you like but it means nothing if it blue screens with day to day programs. I passed XTU,Aida64,Cinebench etc. [email protected] but to pass Bitdefender virus scan I had to bump up the Vcore to 1.285V always found that program to be good for finding instability.


I've been leaning on OCCT more and more nowadays - for me, it's been finding instabilities much faster than anything else. I'll run 1 hour XTU to make sure temps are in check, since it is mild for heat generation, then I'll do 3-4 hours OCCT, followed by a long running Prime95. This has been working great to get me my voltage floor as quickly as possible. If it handles this, it's been 100% stable in real usage for me.


----------



## GhostOfIkarus

eemm guys, i just get my 4790k couple weeks ago and this came with the box, is this pretty normal? i'm new with this


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostOfIkarus*
> 
> eemm guys, i just get my 4790k couple weeks ago and this came with the box, is this pretty normal? i'm new with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No, cpu vcore is insanely high for only 4.4GHz...I have no experience with Gigabyte boards though, so not sure what's going on there.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaeryan*
> 
> I've been leaning on OCCT more and more nowadays - for me, it's been finding instabilities much faster than anything else. I'll run 1 hour XTU to make sure temps are in check, since it is mild for heat generation, then I'll do 3-4 hours OCCT, followed by a long running Prime95. This has been working great to get me my voltage floor as quickly as possible. If it handles this, it's been 100% stable in real usage for me.


Yeah I tried running occt for an hour and passed it no problems but for whatever reason it really stuffed up Bitdefender so I haven't run it since. Occt is tiny Tom Logan's stability test of choice and personally have also found it to be really good,generates a lot of heat with avx option ticked.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> No, cpu vcore is insanely high for only 4.4GHz...I have no experience with Gigabyte boards though, so not sure what's going on there.


i have seen a few mobos go all super high vcore on 4790k. Its possible he needs to update the bios to get the stock vcore to settle down.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> No, cpu vcore is insanely high for only 4.4GHz...I have no experience with Gigabyte boards though, so not sure what's going on there.


That is ridiculously high, did you auto OC?

Because if you set that as your default voltage, you either shouldn't be overclocking, or you should be RMA'ing your chip, because if it requires that much voltage to be stable at 4.4Ghz, it's broken as hell.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostOfIkarus*
> 
> eemm guys, i just get my 4790k couple weeks ago and this came with the box, is this pretty normal? i'm new with this


I strongly advise updating your bios early Gigabyte Z97 bios were known to have stock Vcore way too high.


----------



## Marc79

Yes I would agree on updating bios to the latest version, and then load optimized default settings, and go from there. Vcore at stock shouldn't be that high.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostOfIkarus*
> 
> eemm guys, i just get my 4790k couple weeks ago and this came with the box, is this pretty normal? i'm new with this


Which board have you got? I didn't have any problem like this with my Gaming GT.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Which board have you got? I didn't have any problem like this with my Gaming GT.


Bios screenshot shows he has a gaming 5 which was an earlier board than yours,Gigabyte has a habit of shipping boards with early bios even though the bios has been upgraded in some cases many times.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Bios screenshot shows he has a gaming 5 which was an earlier board than yours,Gigabyte has a habit of shipping boards with early bios even though the bios has been upgraded in some cases many times.


Ahhh, my bad, I didn't check the model, I just quick scanned the image for voltages and clocks.

I agree, most likely a very aggressive early bios, best bet would be to update


----------



## scracy

Bios is something Gigabyte really needs to work on my Z87 bios still has some bugs even after all the revisions and beta releases. Occasionally my CPU will spike up to 100% load for a fraction of a second with just the desktop up,or it will cycle each core one by one with just the desktop up...seemingly for no reason and it's done this with 2 different 4790k never did it with 4770k,not a huge issue but annoying.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Bios is something Gigabyte really needs to work on my Z87 bios still has some bugs even after all the revisions and beta releases. Occasionally my CPU will spike up to 100% load for a fraction of a second with just the desktop up,or it will cycle each core one by one with just the desktop up...seemingly for no reason and it's done this with 2 different 4790k never did it with 4770k,not a huge issue but annoying.


Yeah that isn't normal. My 4790k will only spike if a program freezes or I'm opening a program, and that's usually only on a single core. But I'm always usually at 0% usage in the desktop (even with chrome running Pandira minimized).


----------



## GhostOfIkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Which board have you got? I didn't have any problem like this with my Gaming GT.


i got gigabyte z97x gaming 5, and didn't do any OC in the first place, it came up like that when i build this up

correction : i'm sorry guys, that pict earlier was taken when i was still on F3 Bios Version , i'm really sorry








this pict i take just a couple min ago with the F5 version of BIOS , it's normal right?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostOfIkarus*
> 
> i got gigabyte z97x gaming 5, and already aupdate my bios to F5 version, and didn't do any OC in the first place, it came up like that when i build this up


Latest bios for Z97 gaming 5 is F6e which is a beta bios. Your Vcore looks much better for 44 multiplier which assume auto is. Are all cores set to 44?


----------



## GhostOfIkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Which board have you got? I didn't have any problem like this with my Gaming GT.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Latest bios for Z97 gaming 5 is F6e which is a beta bios


yeah i know, but i'm using gigabyte app center @bios , and it automaticly download f5 version
the question is..... that vcore is normal or it isn't?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostOfIkarus*
> 
> yeah i know, but i'm using gigabyte app center @bios , and it automaticly download f5 version
> the question is..... that vcore is normal or it isn't?


Try this set your Vcore manually to 1.25V and set your multiplier manually to 45 that will give you 4.5Ghz on all cores with a bios Vcore of 1.25V. Auto tends to over volt things. If your stock Vcore is 1.26V for 4Ghz then I would say you have a below average chip.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostOfIkarus*
> 
> yeah i know, but i'm using gigabyte app center @bios , and it automaticly download f5 version
> the question is..... that vcore is normal or it isn't?


It is. For Gigabyte's Optimized Defaults.


----------



## GhostOfIkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Try this set your Vcore manually to 1.25V and set your multiplier manually to 45 that will give you 4.5Ghz on all cores with a bios Vcore of 1.25V. Auto tends to over volt things. If your stock Vcore is 1.26V for 4Ghz then I would say you have a below average chip.


when on the bios is say 1,260v but sometimes it lower,when i check with HWmonitor, the max vcore is 1,249v , is that it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> It is. For Gigabyte's Optimized Defaults.


thanks for the answer, that chill me abit


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostOfIkarus*
> 
> thanks for the answer, that chill me abit


You're welcome.
Please use the latest HWiNFO64.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostOfIkarus*
> 
> when on the bios is say 1,260v but sometimes it lower,when i check with HWmonitor, the max vcore is 1,249v , is that it?
> thanks for the answer, that chill me abit


Yes that's it from memory c states are enabled by default on Gigabyte boards so vid once your in Windows will fluctuate with frequency. I suggest you install CPU-Z version 1.64 as its the only version that shows current vid properly on Gigabyte boards.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> highest reccomended SA voltage? 3. 2... 1.......... go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> +0.200mv.
Click to expand...

thanks i really appreciate it.


----------



## GhostOfIkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> It is. For Gigabyte's Optimized Defaults.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> You're welcome.
> Please use the latest HWiNFO64.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Yes that's it from memory c states are enabled by default on Gigabyte boards so vid once your in Windows will fluctuate with frequency. I suggest you install CPU-Z version 1.64 as its the only version that shows current vid properly on Gigabyte boards.


i already download HWiNFO64 , and try CPU-z too, here's the result , oh yeah i take this SS when running GTA IV


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostOfIkarus*
> 
> i already download HWiNFO64 ....


Get the latest beta of HWiNFO64 : v4.51-2440
Expand it to create tables (of values).


----------



## GhostOfIkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Get the latest beta of HWiNFO64 : v4.51-2440
> Expand it to create tables (of values).


what's the different?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostOfIkarus*
> 
> what's the different?


My impressions


----------



## By-Tor

Got her running great now at 4.9 on 1.29v..


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> crap then i may be running with the downgraded 2x8 1866 ram as it will be higher capacity with more sticks so i guess i will sell the trident. thanks.


Will the timing differences be noticeable in real world usage?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Got her running great now at 4.9 on 1.29v..


You should send me your chip so I can verify


----------



## Trexxit

Your lucky, even with 1.3 V my g3258 wont go past 3.7...


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Got her running great now at 4.9 on 1.29v


Very nice chip


----------



## GhostOfIkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> My impressions


like this?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostOfIkarus*
> 
> like this?


Yes. And if you will expand it a bit further down you will get rid of that scroll bar on the right and you will be looking at all the available values. You can then Hide and reorder and even rename whatever you wish. If I observed correctly your motherboard offers just one VCore value...


----------



## GhostOfIkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Yes. And if you will expand it a bit further down you will get rid of that scroll bar on the right and you will be looking at all the available values. You can then Hide and reorder and even rename whatever you wish. If I observed correctly your motherboard offers just one VCore value...


oh thanks a lot, it really calm me now


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> Will the timing differences be noticeable in real world usage?
> You should send me your chip so I can verify


Sure!!! How do you like the Sabertooth? I was looking at that one, but went with the Hero.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Very nice chip


Thanks. May try for 5.0, but don't really want to add mouch more voltage..


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Sure!!! How do you like the Sabertooth? I was looking at that one, but went with the Hero.


I like it. I had no issues with the Sabertooth Z77, so I figured why not get a Sabertooth Z97. When I bought the Z77, I think Asus was having capacitor issues with their Maximus boards.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> I like it. I had no issues with the Sabertooth Z77, so I figured why not get a Sabertooth Z97. When I bought the Z77, I think Asus was having capacitor issues with their Maximus boards.


Nice. I just made the jump from AMD and used a Sabertooth 990FX MB for years and loved it... But wanted a ROG MB this time around


----------



## Pudfark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Nice. I just made the jump from AMD and used a Sabertooth 990FX MB for years and loved it... But wanted a ROG MB this time around


@ By-Tor, That sounds like me right now. Currently running a 8350 on a Sabertooth (rig in sig below) and have ordered and waiting on 4790k from 'Silicon Lottery', a Asus Hero VII and assorted parts from the 'Egg'. I am gifting all of my AMD stuff, CPU and Mobo to my oldest son.....after I build the Intel rig. I also ordered a M.2 drive for a boot drive, this one: Plextor M6e PX-G256M6e M.2 2280 256GB PCI-Express 2.0 x2 Internal Solid State Drive (SSD). Any thoughts on this from others would be warmly received.

I will be using some of the parts from my AMD build, memory, GTX770, PSU, Corsair H110, Case and fans.
Snow, Ice and rain have messed up the anticipated delivery dates and I'm really chompin' at the bit...to get started building.

Looks like a C-130 Hercules in your avatar


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pudfark*
> 
> @ By-Tor, That sounds like me right now. Currently running a 8350 on a Sabertooth (rig in sig below) and have ordered and waiting on 4790k from 'Silicon Lottery', a Asus Hero VII and assorted parts from the 'Egg'. I am gifting all of my AMD stuff, CPU and Mobo to my oldest son.....after I build the Intel rig. I also ordered a M.2 drive for a boot drive, this one: Plextor M6e PX-G256M6e M.2 2280 256GB PCI-Express 2.0 x2 Internal Solid State Drive (SSD). Any thoughts on this from others would be warmly received.
> 
> I will be using some of the parts from my AMD build, memory, GTX770, PSU, Corsair H110, Case and fans.
> Snow, Ice and rain have messed up the anticipated delivery dates and I'm really chompin' at the bit...to get started building.
> 
> Looks like a C-130 Hercules in your avatar


I really enjoyed my 8350 and sabertooth for along time and felt it was just time to jump. Atleast you can still play with yours even if your sons using it...
I would like to hear how that M.2 SSD works out...

Yep its a 63 model, tail 7823, pic. taken at Mildenhall AB England back in the mid 80's..


----------



## Pudfark

I'll let you and everyone know about the M.2 and how that works out....I was just feeling 'spendy & experimental' when I ordered the Mobo...lol.

My little 35 year old son lives two hundred miles away in Houston....and the only thing he's gonna share with me is frequent killing, playing Insurgency on line. He is currently using/playing with an older APU system that I built for his wife, almost three years ago, so the 8350 will give him some bragging rights, again.







Son will have a GTX 570 HD for graphics, which is still a pretty decent card.

I always wanted to fly/steer a C-130 with minimal fuel, no payload and pull some serious G's around the patch. Of course, after a wing x-ray.







It's still a great aircraft.imho:thumb:


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pudfark*
> 
> I'll let you and everyone know about the M.2 and how that works out....I was just feeling 'spendy & experimental' when I ordered the Mobo...lol.
> 
> My little 35 year old son lives two hundred miles away in Houston....and the only thing he's gonna share with me is frequent killing, playing Insurgency on line. He is currently using/playing with an older APU system that I built for his wife, almost three years ago, so the 8350 will give him some bragging rights, again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Son will have a GTX 570 HD for graphics, which is still a pretty decent card.
> 
> I always wanted to fly/steer a C-130 with minimal fuel, no payload and pull some serious G's around the patch. Of course, after a wing x-ray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still a great aircraft.imho:thumb:


Lol when you mentioned son I thought a young one that still lived with you. my bad....

Sounds like fun, but I'll pass... She could take a lot, but as old as the E-models were that I was on I dought they could take much of that... Preping the aircraft for NDI inspections was no fun...


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pudfark*
> 
> @ By-Tor, That sounds like me right now. Currently running a 8350 on a Sabertooth (rig in sig below) and have ordered and waiting on 4790k from 'Silicon Lottery', a Asus Hero VII and assorted parts from the 'Egg'. I am gifting all of my AMD stuff, CPU and Mobo to my oldest son.....after I build the Intel rig. I also ordered a M.2 drive for a boot drive, this one: Plextor M6e PX-G256M6e M.2 2280 256GB PCI-Express 2.0 x2 Internal Solid State Drive (SSD). Any thoughts on this from others would be warmly received.
> 
> I will be using some of the parts from my AMD build, memory, GTX770, PSU, Corsair H110, Case and fans.
> Snow, Ice and rain have messed up the anticipated delivery dates and I'm really chompin' at the bit...to get started building.
> 
> Looks like a C-130 Hercules in your avatar


How much more was the pcie m.2 than a regular sata ssd would have been?


----------



## Pudfark

The price I paid for the M.2 Plextor 256G drive was $215.99 at 'Negg'. Seems like a lot of regular 256G drive are on sale for around $100 right now. So, in my case, it wasn't about savings and more about the speed increase, minimal though it may be? Hope that helps.


----------



## fleetfeather

Not sure that I could justify the price of a 2x pcie m.2 drive over regular old SATA. You're looking at read speeds maybe 200mb/s above a good SATA ssd?

4x pcie m.2 is only a few bucks more than the 2x pcie m.2 solutions (at least in my region), yet nets roughly RAID0 SATA SSD speeds.


----------



## Pudfark

Agreed fleetfeather. I sorta had a 'senior moment' when ordering my parts. I fully agree, that for what I paid, logically, two 'raided' regular sata 256 G's would'a prolly been a better way to go. I think that vanity and possible bragging rights, overruled my common sense? lol. Anyway, I'll find out and report back here.

Hoping everything will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## PatRaceTin

I just got i7-4790K made in Vietnam.

This is the quick test result.

(No Prime95 , LinX and so on because I will not like to RMA my 4-phase VRM mobo.







)

Running



Finish











Not a low VCore like 1.2X @ 5.00GHz , but 1.37 @ 5.00GHz is fine for me.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatRaceTin*
> 
> I just got i7-4790K made in Vietnam.
> 
> This is the quick test result.
> 
> (No Prime95 , LinX and so on because I will not like to RMA my 4-phase VRM mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Running
> 
> 
> 
> Finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a low VCore like 1.2X @ 5.00GHz , but 1.37 @ 5.00GHz is fine for me.


Isn't super pi more for testing RAM efficiency then stress testing cpu?

That's what it appears like in this thread, and it's a RAM Benchmark on HWbot IIRC

http://www.overclock.net/t/1300766/super-pi-32m-4ghz-efficiency-challenge/1860


----------



## maximus7651000

I've been running my 4790k for about a week now and it's running great on my z87 Sabertooth. Still tweaking but very pleased with it atm.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Isn't super pi more for testing RAM efficiency then stress testing cpu?
> 
> That's what it appears like in this thread, and it's a RAM Benchmark on HWbot IIRC


super_pi is a great test of single-core speed. But it's even more ram-timings-dependent than other benchmarks, yeah. Also seems to be a great test of ram stability...


----------



## Droidriven

What and how much would I really be losing if I choose the Xeon 1246 instead of the 4790k? How much does the ability to OC to 4.7 or so with the 4790k really gain me over the Xeon 1246? What other quad core CPU's with hyper, integrated video and OC are there that would almost serve as good? If the real gain from the 4790k when OC'd is a considerable enough difference over the next best CPU with the same functions.

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> What and how much would I really be losing if I choose the Xeon 1246 instead of the 4790k? How much does the ability to OC to 4.7 or so with the 4790k really gain me over the Xeon 1246? What other quad core CPU's with hyper, integrated video and OC are there that would almost serve as good? If the real gain from the 4790k when OC'd is a considerable enough difference over the next best CPU with the same functions.


I don't really understand the question.

A 4790k at 4.8 ghz is ~40% faster than a 1231 (the cheapest 4-core ht chip) at 3.4 ghz. It's about 35% faster than a 1246, I guess.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I don't really understand the question.
> 
> A 4790k at 4.8 ghz is ~40% faster than a 1231 (the cheapest 4-core ht chip) at 3.4 ghz. It's about 35% faster than a 1246, I guess.


By the looks of it, he's essentially asking us to speculate on whether he'll notice the difference. Which we can't really answer, as it comes down to the user.

I can notice the difference in real world activities between 4Ghz and 4.5Ghz, so I would go with the unlocked chip, but that's me.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> By the looks of it, he's essentially asking us to speculate on whether he'll notice the difference. Which we can't really answer, as it comes down to the user.
> 
> I can notice the difference in real world activities between 4Ghz and 4.5Ghz, so I would go with the unlocked chip, but that's me.


I always go with unlocked chips, even if I don't plan on overclocking. They're great to have if you find you need a small boost. I notice OC'ing helps with my VM's and other things that emulate that kind of stuff.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> I always go with unlocked chips, even if I don't plan on overclocking. They're great to have if you find you need a small boost. I notice OC'ing helps with my VM's and other things that emulate that kind of stuff.


That's my school of thought, I've always bought unlocked chips, but I'm a habitual overclocker. If it can run out of spec, and I own it, it's 100% likely to be running out of its spec.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> That's my school of thought, I've always bought unlocked chips, but I'm a habitual overclocker. If it can run out of spec, and I own it, it's 100% likely to be running out of its spec.


Me too, I get something, stock clocks are bound to be gone. Like as for my RAM, I got a few extra MHz over the advertised speed of 2400. I'm at 2408. I just had to. I'll be bringing back my H105 from reviewing, and put my Kuhler 920 back on, with my Antec Formula 7 paste. Hopefully I'll get 5.0 with real nice temps.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Me too, I get something, stock clocks are bound to be gone. Like as for my RAM, I got a few extra MHz over the advertised speed of 2400. I'm at 2408. I just had to. I'll be bringing back my H105 from reviewing, and put my Kuhler 920 back on, with my Antec Formula 7 paste. Hopefully I'll get 5.0 with real nice temps.


The OC bug bites pretty damn hard, doesn't it?

Currently have my desktop, obvously OC'd. My old Alienware and old desktop in my sig were OC'd to the craphouse, even my Galaxy S4 has a nice 10% overclock on the cpu, and 20%ish on the GPU, and undervolted at that
 








I've OC'd my monitor, hell, I'd OC my toaster if it meant it cooked toast quicker.

EDIT: swapped swear word to more G rated word, gotta remember my language here, I've gotten two warnings already


----------



## Hexa

So guys is it ok/safe to keep my vcore at 1.325? I can hit 4.8ghz that way and so far (2 days general use and some gaming) my rig hasn't had any issues.

I'm kind of worried b/c I read on a thread somewhere that anything above 1.2 vastly decreases your chips life.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> So guys is it ok/safe to keep my vcore at 1.325? I can hit 4.8ghz that way and so far (2 days general use and some gaming) my rig hasn't had any issues.
> 
> I'm kind of worried b/c I read on a thread somewhere that anything above 1.2 vastly decreases your chips life.


Regardless of how much extra voltage, the cpu will not last as long if you are OC'ing. If you have adequate cooling, 1.325v shouldn't be any problem, I know of people running 1.4v and up that have happily been using their Haswells for over 12 months







it just may not last 5-8 years like a lot of chips do if kept at stock and cooled adequately.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> The OC bug bites pretty damn hard, doesn't it?
> 
> Currently have my desktop, obvously OC'd. My old Alienware and old desktop in my sig were OC'd to the craphouse, even my Galaxy S4 has a nice 10% overclock on the cpu, and 20%ish on the GPU, and undervolted at that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've OC'd my monitor, hell, I'd OC my toaster if it meant it cooked toast quicker.
> 
> EDIT: swapped swear word to more G rated word, gotta remember my language here, I've gotten two warnings already


I'd overclock my monitors, but I've got old professional monitors from the Dell Ultra Sharp series. Those can't overclock, sadly. Stuck at 60 Hz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> So guys is it ok/safe to keep my vcore at 1.325? I can hit 4.8ghz that way and so far (2 days general use and some gaming) my rig hasn't had any issues.
> 
> I'm kind of worried b/c I read on a thread somewhere that anything above 1.2 vastly decreases your chips life.


Really anything can, but the higher you go, the quicker it goes. Just try to get the lowest stable voltage. But I'd never go above 1.35, unless I was told to test the chip.


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Regardless of how much extra voltage, the cpu will not last as long if you are OC'ing. If you have adequate cooling, 1.325v shouldn't be any problem, I know of people running 1.4v and up that have happily been using their Haswells for over 12 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it just may not last 5-8 years like a lot of chips do if kept at stock and cooled adequately.


Hmm thanks for the answer. I was aware OC'n would lower the life but was wondering for how long lol. I need this rig to last a couple years so I may drop it down to 4.5 or something. I doubt there is much real world difference between 4.8 and 4.5, although my 3dmark scores showed a difference!

This new rig scored as high on 3dmark as my last rig which had 7970's crossfired and this one only uses one !


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> So guys is it ok/safe to keep my vcore at 1.325? I can hit 4.8ghz that way and so far (2 days general use and some gaming) my rig hasn't had any issues.
> 
> I'm kind of worried b/c I read on a thread somewhere that anything above 1.2 vastly decreases your chips life.


That voltage is fine provided you have good cooling also I would leave c states enabled so it only gets those volts when needed.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> I'd overclock my monitors, but I've got old professional monitors from the Dell Ultra Sharp series. Those can't overclock, sadly. Stuck at 60 Hz
> Really anything can, but the higher you go, the quicker it goes. Just try to get the lowest stable voltage. But I'd never go above 1.35, unless I was told to test the chip.


I'm stuck with a B grade panel in a cheap, $200aud 31.5" TV from Aldi. It stated 60Hz as default, but didn't actually output 60Hz until I fiddled with the settings and pushed the pixel clock up a bit.

If I had some nice workstation monitors, those babies would be staying stock, they wouldn't need it.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Hmm thanks for the answer. I was aware OC'n would lower the life but was wondering for how long lol. I need this rig to last a couple years so I may drop it down to 4.5 or something. I doubt there is much real world difference between 4.8 and 4.5, although my 3dmark scores showed a difference!
> 
> This new rig scored as high on 3dmark as my last rig which had 7970's crossfired and this one only uses one !


Yeah, real world usage, most people I've seen notice the perceivable performance drop off after 4.5Ghz.

That, and thats usually around the voltage wall for a lot of the 4690k's I've seen at least, the 4790k's clock so much better before hitting a voltage wall


----------



## mxthunder

Finally had some time to play with my 4790K. Runs 4.8GHz @ 1.26V but hits a huge wall going to 5.0GHz. Cannot even get 5 bench stable at 1.4V.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Finally had some time to play with my 4790K. Runs 4.8GHz @ 1.26V but hits a huge wall going to 5.0GHz. Cannot even get 5 bench stable at 1.4V.


Interesting. Did you try using a higher FSB? That could be influential.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Finally had some time to play with my 4790K. Runs 4.8GHz @ 1.26V but hits a huge wall going to 5.0GHz. Cannot even get 5 bench stable at 1.4V.


That's still above average so its a pretty nice chip


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> That's still above average so its a pretty nice chip


Agreed, that's some lovely voltage scaling.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> That's still above average so its a pretty nice chip


Agreed, that voltage at 4.8 is pretty good. Shame it can't get the higher speeds though.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Finally had some time to play with my 4790K. Runs 4.8GHz @ 1.26V but hits a huge wall going to 5.0GHz. Cannot even get 5 bench stable at 1.4V.


Have you tried messing with the input voltage? It will do 4.9ghz for sure and should theoretically be able to handle 5.0 as well. Temps may be involved?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Agreed, that voltage at 4.8 is pretty good. Shame it can't get the higher speeds though.


Only around 2% of 4790K will reach 5.0Ghz at or below 1.3V


----------



## mxthunder

Yeah I was kind of pissed about that. It is a binned chip from silicon lottery so I did get what I paid for though.
I may take it out in the cold this weekend to see if that will help it at all but i really dont feel like putting anti freeze back in my loop.
Thanks for the tip on the FSB, I may try that too. I have left cache speeds stock for now, not sure if bumping that up will help stablize 5.0 or not.
Temps are pretty good, never above 70*C.
When I had voltage set to 1.4 I had input voltage set to 2.0


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Have you tried messing with the input voltage? It will do 4.9ghz for sure and should theoretically be able to handle 5.0 as well. Temps may be involved?


Agreed


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> That voltage is fine provided you have good cooling also I would leave c states enabled so it only gets those volts when needed.


Ok I'm pretty sure c states are enabled b/c the only thing I've changed at all was Vcore, multiplier and my ram speeds.

I'm confused on two things though.

First, in my bios under Vcore voltage there are 4 options. I've been using "manual". The other 3 are auto, offset, and adaptive. What is the difference there? I'm assuming manual is the one I need.

Lastly I'm confused when you say to leave c states enabled so it only gets volts when needed. This is b/c I was under the impression that by manually setting the multiplier and vcore that my CPU would always be running at 4.5 or whatever I set it to, thus it would always need those volts right?


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Not sure if I got a good clocker yet or my G3258 just sucked but I'm happy


Cranked voltage to what I ran on the G3258.

G3258 @ 1.275v = 4.3Ghz, max temp of 81C during BF4.
4690K @ 1.275v = 4.7Ghz, max temp of 71C during BF4.










Should have just went straight to i5 when I jumped the AMD ship.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Ok I'm pretty sure c states are enabled b/c the only thing I've changed at all was Vcore, multiplier and my ram speeds.
> 
> I'm confused on two things though.
> 
> First, in my bios under Vcore voltage there are 4 options. I've been using "manual". The other 3 are auto, offset, and adaptive. What is the difference there? I'm assuming manual is the one I need.
> 
> Lastly I'm confused when you say to leave c states enabled so it only gets volts when needed. This is b/c I was under the impression that by manually setting the multiplier and vcore that my CPU would always be running at 4.5 or whatever I set it to, thus it would always need those volts right?


I think Asus refer c states as being adaptive but im not 100% sure never used an Asus board, c states will lower the vid when the cpu is idle or not under a great deal of load which generates less heat and doesnt pound your cpu with 1.325V all the time,hence in theory it should help your cpu last longer. Obviously it will lower both frequency and volts accordingly.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Ok I'm pretty sure c states are enabled b/c the only thing I've changed at all was Vcore, multiplier and my ram speeds.
> 
> I'm confused on two things though.
> 
> First, in my bios under Vcore voltage there are 4 options. I've been using "manual". The other 3 are auto, offset, and adaptive. What is the difference there? I'm assuming manual is the one I need.
> 
> Lastly I'm confused when you say to leave c states enabled so it only gets volts when needed. This is b/c I was under the impression that by manually setting the multiplier and vcore that my CPU would always be running at 4.5 or whatever I set it to, thus it would always need those volts right?


I'd suggest to use adaptive voltage, since this setting uses standard vid until reaching max standard clock (e.g. 4Ghz for a 4790k) and applies the entered offset after entering turbo mode which defines your desired overclock.

Manual voltage casuses higher power drain and heat output in semi load or idle and shortens the lifespan of your cpu.

On the image: Standard (upper left), Adaptive (upper right), offset (lower left), manual (lower right)


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> I'd suggest to use adaptive voltage, since this setting uses standard vid until reaching max standard clock (e.g. 4Ghz for a 4790k) and applies the entered offset after entering turbo mode which defines your desired overclock.
> 
> Manual voltage casuses higher power drain and heat output in semi load or idle and shortens the lifespan of your cpu.


Sounds a little more complicated than my Gigabyte bios but the principle is the same. All i have to do is enter the desired Vcore,multiplier and leave c3,c6 and eist in auto.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Sounds a little more complicated than my Gigabyte bios but the principle is the same. All i have to do is enter the desired Vcore and leave c3,c6 and eist in auto.


Yeah right. Also edited my post to inclued an offical illustration. A manual overide didn't improved the overclocking results (4790k @ 4,8GHz) on my Asus z97 pro gamer. So at least on these boards (and clock regions) adaptive is the way to go.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Yeah right. Also edited my post to inclued an offical illustration. A manual overide didn't improved the overclocking results (4790k @ 4,8GHz) on my Asus z97 pro gamer. So at least on these boards (and clock regions) adaptive is the way to go.


Totally agree, i leave c states enabled even when stress testing because im trying to replicate real world usage so the extra few mV under load really make little to no difference in terms of heat.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Yeah right. Also edited my post to inclued an offical illustration. A manual overide didn't improved the overclocking results (4790k @ 4,8GHz) on my Asus z97 pro gamer. So at least on these boards (and clock regions) adaptive is the way to go.


Manual vcore is to limit or cap the voltage on Haswell/DC
If you run certain types of instruction sets, the voltage will rise above what you set for adaptive, sometimes it's excessive.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Manual vcore is to limit or cap the voltage on Haswell/DC
> If you run certain types of instruction sets, the voltage will rise above what you set for adaptive, sometimes it's excessive.


Especially on p95, that's right.







But I'm talking about 24/7 daily use. For extreme OC / benching I'd also switch to manual voltage.

btw: on my asus board it is (or should be) possible to limit the maximum amount of adaptive voltage that is being added for cases such as you described. But unfortunately it doesn't work as intended.


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Manual vcore is to limit or cap the voltage on Haswell/DC
> If you run certain types of instruction sets, the voltage will rise above what you set for adaptive, sometimes it's excessive.


Yes I think I just experienced this...

With it set to manual I'm stable and fine at 0 load or 100% load with vcore at 1.2.

I went to BIOS and set Vcore to 1.2 but with adaptive. When I booted my PC cpu-z is now showing my Vcore at 1.26.

So I think I need to just keep it on manual.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Especially on p95, that's right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm talking about 24/7 daily use. For extreme OC / benching I'd also switch to manual voltage.


I cheat and use c-states while on manual vcore with Speestep off:


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Yes I think I just experienced this...
> 
> With it set to manual I'm stable and fine at 0 load or 100% load with vcore at 1.2.
> 
> I went to BIOS and set Vcore to 1.2 but with adaptive. When I booted my PC cpu-z is now showing my Vcore at 1.26.
> 
> So I think I need to just keep it on manual.


If i set Vcore to [email protected] with c states enabled under stress testing with XTU or Aida64 or OCCT it only jumps upto 1.296V well under what my cooling can handle so for me its not an issue,with Prime it may be a problem


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> If i set Vcore to [email protected] with c states enabled under stress testing with XTU or Aida64 or OCCT it only jumps upto 1.296V well under what my cooling can handle so for me its not an issue,with Prime it may be a problem


But that's just it something is weird on mine.

Setting it to adaptive it defaulted my vcore to 1.26 (instead of the 1.2 I set it at) right off the bat. It didn't matter if I was stress testing or not.

Really not sure why this is happening.


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> The OC bug bites pretty damn hard, doesn't it?
> 
> Currently have my desktop, obvously OC'd. My old Alienware and old desktop in my sig were OC'd to the craphouse, even my Galaxy S4 has a nice 10% overclock on the cpu, and 20%ish on the GPU, and undervolted at that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've OC'd my monitor, hell, I'd OC my toaster if it meant it cooked toast quicker.


Pretty much how I am. I even OC the car when I can too.


----------



## scorpscarx

I still prefer to leave on manual with cstates off, but I shutdown turnon my computer everytime, like 4 times per day. Yes it is hotter at idle, but if you are below degrade volts then who cares considering it should last at least like 4 years using it this way. I had a bad experience with cstates and stability or I might try it again, for stock though definately leave them on. That's how I'm rolling for now anyway. 1.328 volts constant.

Some quick figures I observed a while back, is 5-7 hotter idle temps, 10-20 higher idle watts.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Cranked voltage to what I ran on the G3258.
> 
> G3258 @ 1.275v = 4.3Ghz, max temp of 81C during BF4.
> 4690K @ 1.275v = 4.7Ghz, max temp of 71C during BF4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have just went straight to i5 when I jumped the AMD ship.


You have to remember though that g3258 2 cores will be running at 100% most of the time in more demanding games like BF4/GTA/AC/FC3/4 etc.

But its still a bit high for 1.275v. Mine at 1.33v in demanding games gets to 55C only, 100% on 2 cores. What cooler??


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Yes I think I just experienced this...
> 
> With it set to manual I'm stable and fine at 0 load or 100% load with vcore at 1.2.
> 
> I went to BIOS and set Vcore to 1.2 but with adaptive. When I booted my PC cpu-z is now showing my Vcore at 1.26.
> 
> So I think I need to just keep it on manual.


Adaptive means the bios varies it with the multiplier. You can't set it to a fixed value then. Usually you can set additive+offset (-.06v in your case) to hopefully get it at 1.2v.

Every board is tediously different, so I believe you if you say the bios does let you set it to fixed+adaptive. I would assume it's just ignoring the fixed value. On my board the settings are "auto" and "normal".

The thing is unless you are running at different multipliers with turbo boost, there is simply nothing to be gained by using adaptive. All it does is save you a little time of setting the fixed voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> But its still a bit high for 1.275v. Mine at 1.33v in demanding games gets to 55C only, 100% on 2 cores. What cooler??


Stock I assume.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> Some quick figures I observed a while back, is 5-7 hotter idle temps, 10-20 higher idle watts.


Where I live 10-20 more watts at idle would cost me $10-20 more dollars a year if my computer ran 24/7.

Instability in cstates should happen in c6/c7 with older psus. I guess the power draw is so low that when you leave c6, the psu doesn't ramp it up fast enough, and you crash. You should still be able to run c3 though.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I cheat and use c-states while on manual vcore with Speestep off:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just noticed that the adaptive voltage section within the bios of my asus z97 pro gramer is obviously missexplained (or I'm just dumb). So setting adaptive voltage actually works. Because of "Additional voltage" I always entered like +0.030V to gain a total of 1.28V in turbo mode (thought an offset to the max stock voltage would be needed) but instead it actually meant 0.030V in total. Because this value is lower than the stock voltage it just stays at 1.25V when reaching the desired clocks which lead to fast crashes at 4,8GHz. That forced me to add a "traditional" offset to the stock voltage.

So if you enter a stable voltage like 1.35V for your overclock, your CPU should work just fine and below turbo clocks you should profit from stock voltages (you could even undervolt a bit). Just did a short stress test for about 20 minutes and for now my cpu runs fine without any offset to the voltage.

Saw a bunch of threads where ppls where confused about it, too. So maybe it'll clarify things for some more ppl here which own a z97 asus board.









PS: The only downside is that it still doesn't limit the voltage correctly for programs like p95. But for the daily use where the voltage stays at the entered maximum anyway, you'll have an even more efficient cpu.


----------



## Mattousai

Just upgraded my PC this past week. Current rig is in the sig below. I was using a 2500k @ 4.5Ghz, with 8GB of Mushkin DDR3 1600 on an asrock z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3.

Right now I'm in the process of overclocking. So far I have it "stable" @ 4.7Ghz at 1.232v. Temps hit the upper 60s, lower 70s. So far it's survived 24 hours of use with a 6 hour burn in on aida64. I'm going to run a 24 hour burn tonight just to be sure of stability. If it passes that, then I'm going to shoot for 4.8.







Hoping my temps will stay in check.

I honestly wasn't expecting too much of a performance jump in day to day activities, but my system is much snappier. (Not that my 2500k was slow)

Enjoying the thrill of overclocking new hardware again!


----------



## dilla69

Your screenshot already says 4,8.


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Your screenshot already says 4,8.


LMAO I just saw that. It is set to 4.7... but I'll take it!


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Where I live 10-20 more watts at idle would cost me $10-20 more dollars a year if my computer ran 24/7.
> 
> Instability in cstates should happen in c6/c7 with older psus. I guess the power draw is so low that when you leave c6, the psu doesn't ramp it up fast enough, and you crash. You should still be able to run c3 though.


You inspired me to play with cstates again, I turned them all on(what to choose c7 or c7s), and so far so good.

Right when windows boots the voltage is scaling really far down with them on but then comes back to 1.328 and just stays there forever, temps and power draw are less though.

Found some info on the rog forums that c7s is for the cpu to tell i/o devices to go into lower power mode as well, at idle.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> You have to remember though that g3258 2 cores will be running at 100% most of the time in more demanding games like BF4/GTA/AC/FC3/4 etc.
> 
> But its still a bit high for 1.275v. Mine at 1.33v in demanding games gets to 55C only, 100% on 2 cores. What cooler??


That's pretty good, my x48 @ 1.33VID runs between 56-58 with Realbench and peaks at 61 with Cinebench 15. I haven't tried gaming as I've got no GPUs...


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> You inspired me to play with cstates again, I turned them all on(what to choose c7 or c7s), and so far so good.
> 
> Right when windows boots the voltage is scaling really far down with them on but then comes back to 1.328 and just stays there forever, temps and power draw are less though.
> 
> Found some info on the rog forums that c7s is for the cpu to tell i/o devices to go into lower power mode as well, at idle.


I recommend a wall power monitor (kill-a-watt is one brand).

On my board they are clearly labeled c3, eist, c6/c7. Again every board uses different names, it seems...


----------



## scorpscarx

I'm using a UPS to measure power differences, I just remember reading a while back here that c6 I believe would scale your idle voltage down even on manual mode, in asus boards. Mine isn't so far, however cstate's aren't effecting stability now, I have about a year and half old seasonic platinum.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattousai*
> 
> LMAO I just saw that. It is set to 4.7... but I'll take it!


Coz your bus speed is 102Mhz lol


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Your screenshot already says 4,8.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Coz your bus speed is 102Mhz lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Coz your bus speed is 102Mhz lol


Thats odd. I never touched the bus speed. Could that just be a hiccup in CPU-z? Its set to 100 in the bios.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> I'm using a UPS to measure power differences, I just remember reading a while back here that c6 I believe would scale your idle voltage down even on manual mode, in asus boards. Mine isn't so far, however cstate's aren't effecting stability now, I have about a year and half old seasonic platinum.


Which board?
Are all the c-states *enabled* and not just auto?
Package c-state also?

What program are you using to monitor your voltage?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattousai*
> 
> Thats odd. I never touched the bus speed. Could that just be a hiccup in CPU-z? Its set to 100 in the bios.


Its not a CPUz hiccup..

Disable BCLK Spread Spectrum in the BIOS & should fix it.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattousai*
> 
> Thats odd. I never touched the bus speed. Could that just be a hiccup in CPU-z? Its set to 100 in the bios.


I know that RealTemp could show false readings regarding baseclocks, but CPU-Z? Try using Intel's extreme tuning utility. It should show correct values.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Its not a CPUz hiccup..
> 
> Disable BCLK Spread Spectrum in the BIOS & should fix it.


Spread Spectrum doesn't spread that far. max by +/-5MHz, not 100


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Spread Spectrum doesn't spread that far. max by +/-5MHz, not 100


Spread Spectrum controls the BCLK, his is _*spreaded*_ to 102.2 which in multiplication to a Core multiplier of 47 gives us

102.2 x 47 = 4803. Mhz Which is what CPUz is showing. Increasing the BCLK has a compounded effect.

And my Board has set the BCLK to 102 on instances, so yeah..


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> I always go with unlocked chips, even if I don't plan on overclocking. They're great to have if you find you need a small boost. I notice OC'ing helps with my VM's and other things that emulate that kind of stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my school of thought, I've always bought unlocked chips, but I'm a habitual overclocker. If it can run out of spec, and I own it, it's 100% likely to be running out of its spec.
Click to expand...

Yes, I agree, if I can get more out of it then I usually go for it, I was just wanting to know if it was worth paying the difference but your comment about it making a difference when using VM sealed the deal for me because that is definitely one of the things I will be doing on this system, I'll be doing quite a bit of android development with this system, that is actually going to be its sole purpose, the very reason I'm building the system, I will no doubt be going with the 4790k as some of the operations I will be doing can take a very long time to run and complete, I'm sure the 4790k will make a very big difference from what you're saying. Thanks.

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Me too, I get something, stock clocks are bound to be gone. Like as for my RAM, I got a few extra MHz over the advertised speed of 2400. I'm at 2408. I just had to. I'll be bringing back my H105 from reviewing, and put my Kuhler 920 back on, with my Antec Formula 7 paste. Hopefully I'll get 5.0 with real nice temps.
> 
> 
> 
> The OC bug bites pretty damn hard, doesn't it?
> 
> Currently have my desktop, obvously OC'd. My old Alienware and old desktop in my sig were OC'd to the craphouse, even my Galaxy S4 has a nice 10% overclock on the cpu, and 20%ish on the GPU, and undervolted at that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've OC'd my monitor, hell, I'd OC my toaster if it meant it cooked toast quicker.
> 
> EDIT: swapped swear word to more G rated word, gotta remember my language here, I've gotten two warnings already
Click to expand...

I'm building this system just for building custom ROMs and kernels for android devices, I've also got my phone OC'd 45%, and my tablet, older phone, and even older phone, I've tweaked them all as far as I can go and keep updating them all with everything as it comes along, I can't help myself, haven't thought about OCing the toaster though, hmm...I just might have to try that one, I'll keep you posted, if you don't hear anything......I probably burned the house down, lol

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Me too, I get something, stock clocks are bound to be gone. Like as for my RAM, I got a few extra MHz over the advertised speed of 2400. I'm at 2408. I just had to. I'll be bringing back my H105 from reviewing, and put my Kuhler 920 back on, with my Antec Formula 7 paste. Hopefully I'll get 5.0 with real nice temps.
> 
> 
> 
> The OC bug bites pretty damn hard, doesn't it?
> 
> Currently have my desktop, obvously OC'd. My old Alienware and old desktop in my sig were OC'd to the craphouse, even my Galaxy S4 has a nice 10% overclock on the cpu, and 20%ish on the GPU, and undervolted at that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've OC'd my monitor, hell, I'd OC my toaster if it meant it cooked toast quicker.
> 
> EDIT: swapped swear word to more G rated word, gotta remember my language here, I've gotten two warnings already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm building this system just for building custom ROMs and kernels for android devices, I've also got my phone OC'd 45%, and my tablet, older phone, and even older phone, I've tweaked them all as far as I can go and keep updating them all with everything as it comes along, I can't help myself, haven't thought about OCing the toaster though, hmm...I just might have to try that one, I'll keep you posted, if you don't hear anything......I probably burned the house down, lol
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
Click to expand...

let me know when you can find a way to get a custom recovery on the s5 without tripping knox. its rooted already. and the samsung galaxy tab s 10.5 as that thing doesn't even have a rooting process that works let alone not tripping knox. its a uscellular t807r4 which suxx as there is nothing for t807


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Spread Spectrum controls the BCLK, his is _*spreaded*_ to 102.2 which in multiplication to a Core multiplier of 47 gives us
> 
> 102.2 x 47 = 4803. Mhz Which is what CPUz is showing. Increasing the BCLK has a compounded effect.
> 
> And my Board has set the BCLK to 102 on instances, so yeah..


Never had such a board then. My actual board spreads the bclk by 0.2MHz,too.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Which board?
> Are all the c-states *enabled* and not just auto?
> Package c-state also?
> 
> What program are you using to monitor your voltage?


Z97 pro latest bios manual voltage mode, tried all the c states enabled, tried package enabled/auto/c7/c6, tried just 1 3 and 6 enabled, tried speedstepping on/off in both uefi and windows, all still stays at 1.328 after about 10 seconds of boot.

I've given up on that, not sure what the thing is, going to stick with c1 and c3 with package to auto, unless you can see what I need to do?

Now I just messed around with core parking in registry, pretty sure nothing was parked anyway but now it can't for sure.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Never had such a board then. My actual board spreads the bclk by 0.2MHz,too.


Mine rarely did it, but it did happen. So it is a possibility.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> Z97 pro latest bios manual voltage mode, tried all the c states enabled, tried package enabled/auto/c7/c6, tried just 1 3 and 6 enabled, tried speedstepping on/off in both uefi and windows, all still stays at 1.328 after about 10 seconds of boot.
> 
> I've given up on that, not sure what the thing is, going to stick with c1 and c3 with package to auto, unless you can see what I need to do?
> 
> Now I just messed around with core parking in registry, pretty sure nothing was parked anyway but now it can't for sure.


I am guessing either the board isn't capable, or you aren't actually monitoring the real vcore. The VID will stay capped, but the actual vcore can be elusive to see. On HWMonitor mine is labeled vin4. In HWInfo64 there are listings for both CPU Vcore and VID (all 4 cores). CPU-z doesn't show the vcore it shows VID, at least on my board.

Considering your power dropped in idle, I suspect you'll find with all c-states enabled your actual vcore is dropping.

Less concerning to me than the voltage dropping in idle, is having the core frequencies NOT drop at any time (speedstep disabled) after I realized that certain applications were affected by this: like testufo.com will stutter unless the cpu is running at a stable full vcore. Being able to have the vcore drop while the core frequency stays maxed surprised me... I don't understand why this works but its been confirmed by many people and I have never gotten an explanation in plain English from ASUS reps. No other board manufacturers does this work with, to my knowledge. I do believe it works on your specific board though.


----------



## saint19

If you see VID is a better way to know how good or not is your CPU.


----------



## scorpscarx

Wupps my bad I'm using Hwinfo 64 stable, it's the right one I'm reading, I really don't know what's up.


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> I know that RealTemp could show false readings regarding baseclocks, but CPU-Z? Try using Intel's extreme tuning utility. It should show correct values.
> Spread Spectrum doesn't spread that far. max by +/-5MHz, not 100


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Its not a CPUz hiccup..
> 
> Disable BCLK Spread Spectrum in the BIOS & should fix it.


Thanks for the input guys.









I went into my BIOS and set my strap to 100Mhz as opposed to auto. So far I haven't noticed any more fluctuations with my BCLK.

I also downloaded Intel's ETU as well.

My asrock boards BIOS was so simplistic compared to the Maximus VII Hero. Still exploring all the options in there.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Less concerning to me than the voltage dropping in idle, is having the core frequencies NOT drop at any time (speedstep disabled) after I realized that certain applications were affected by this: like testufo.com will stutter unless the cpu is running at a stable full vcore. Being able to have the vcore drop while the core frequency stays maxed surprised me... I don't understand why this works but its been confirmed by many people and I have never gotten an explanation in plain English from ASUS reps. No other board manufacturers does this work with, to my knowledge. I do believe it works on your specific board though.


As listed above, I'm using hwinfo64 and reading it right.

That was actually my original goal, to keep my clock locked, and my volt variable. I'd assume it would adjust it based off load percentages in that case. I can't even get my volt to change with variable clocks though, so maybe I need to check a different program like hwmonitor.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> That's pretty good, my x48 @ 1.33VID runs between 56-58 with Realbench and peaks at 61 with Cinebench 15. I haven't tried gaming as I've got no GPUs...


My VID in the bios is set to 1.315v and under load goes to 1.328 vcore, but I rounded it to 1.33v.

Highest core I saw was 62C running FPU in Aida64, Cinebench R15 maxes at 54C and in RealBench I saw about 60C ish.

What CPU cooler are you using with your g3258? I've got a simple H75 (120mm) push/pull with 1,650rpm fans.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> Z97 pro latest bios manual voltage mode, tried all the c states enabled, tried package enabled/auto/c7/c6, tried just 1 3 and 6 enabled, tried speedstepping on/off in both uefi and windows, all still stays at 1.328 after about 10 seconds of boot.
> 
> I've given up on that, not sure what the thing is, going to stick with c1 and c3 with package to auto, unless you can see what I need to do?
> 
> Now I just messed around with core parking in registry, pretty sure nothing was parked anyway but now it can't for sure.


Do you have Balanced set for the Windows power plan? Can you post a screen shot of your HWInfo at idle?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> If you see VID is a better way to know how good or not is your CPU.


told them lots of times to check bios vid first at stock with turbo off cuz on windows usually it's wrong cuz every mobo show different vid with different bios versions.
silent should post this on the first post and explain why.
people still don't know if u have low vid on bios or windows at stock (on windows if ur bios version is updated and shows the right vid) means more headroom for oc


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Do you have Balanced set for the Windows power plan? Can you post a screen shot of your HWInfo at idle?


No I've been using High Performance but have tried from 5% to 100% for the cpu setting in advanced. Does it need to be under Balanced? I'll have to test more later and post screens.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> told them lots of times to check bios vid first at stock with turbo off cuz on windows usually it's wrong cuz every mobo show different vid with different bios versions.
> silent should post this on the first post and explain why.
> people still don't know if u have low vid on bios or windows at stock (on windows if ur bios version is updated and shows the right vid) means more headroom for oc


I usually do it in both ways.

BIOS 1st and after that, set all to default settings and check on OS.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Me too, I get something, stock clocks are bound to be gone. Like as for my RAM, I got a few extra MHz over the advertised speed of 2400. I'm at 2408. I just had to. I'll be bringing back my H105 from reviewing, and put my Kuhler 920 back on, with my Antec Formula 7 paste. Hopefully I'll get 5.0 with real nice temps.
> 
> 
> 
> The OC bug bites pretty damn hard, doesn't it?
> 
> Currently have my desktop, obvously OC'd. My old Alienware and old desktop in my sig were OC'd to the craphouse, even my Galaxy S4 has a nice 10% overclock on the cpu, and 20%ish on the GPU, and undervolted at that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've OC'd my monitor, hell, I'd OC my toaster if it meant it cooked toast quicker.
> 
> EDIT: swapped swear word to more G rated word, gotta remember my language here, I've gotten two warnings already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm building this system just for building custom ROMs and kernels for android devices, I've also got my phone OC'd 45%, and my tablet, older phone, and even older phone, I've tweaked them all as far as I can go and keep updating them all with everything as it comes along, I can't help myself, haven't thought about OCing the toaster though, hmm...I just might have to try that one, I'll keep you posted, if you don't hear anything......I probably burned the house down, lol
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let me know when you can find a way to get a custom recovery on the s5 without tripping knox. its rooted already. and the samsung galaxy tab s 10.5 as that thing doesn't even have a rooting process that works let alone not tripping knox. its a uscellular t807r4 which suxx as there is nothing for t807
Click to expand...

I'll look into the Knox for you but I'll say that its not really an issue to trip Knox unless you're just into following the rules, its mainly just so the manufacturer will know if the device has been messed with, there are ways to cover your tracks if you have to return it, if that's what you're worried about.

I'll still dig up what I can though

Your tab is a USC tab s t807r4?
What's the build number on the firmware?
What's the kernel version?
What chipset do you have?

Use the phone info app to find out what your chipset is.

With that info I can maybe find another similar devices firmware that does have a rooting method, I'll see what I can find for you. For some reason I'm not able to PM here so I'll have to post it for you.

Sorry for the off topic subject matter, the man had a question. ;-)

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Me too, I get something, stock clocks are bound to be gone. Like as for my RAM, I got a few extra MHz over the advertised speed of 2400. I'm at 2408. I just had to. I'll be bringing back my H105 from reviewing, and put my Kuhler 920 back on, with my Antec Formula 7 paste. Hopefully I'll get 5.0 with real nice temps.
> 
> 
> 
> The OC bug bites pretty damn hard, doesn't it?
> 
> Currently have my desktop, obvously OC'd. My old Alienware and old desktop in my sig were OC'd to the craphouse, even my Galaxy S4 has a nice 10% overclock on the cpu, and 20%ish on the GPU, and undervolted at that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've OC'd my monitor, hell, I'd OC my toaster if it meant it cooked toast quicker.
> 
> EDIT: swapped swear word to more G rated word, gotta remember my language here, I've gotten two warnings already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm building this system just for building custom ROMs and kernels for android devices, I've also got my phone OC'd 45%, and my tablet, older phone, and even older phone, I've tweaked them all as far as I can go and keep updating them all with everything as it comes along, I can't help myself, haven't thought about OCing the toaster though, hmm...I just might have to try that one, I'll keep you posted, if you don't hear anything......I probably burned the house down, lol
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let me know when you can find a way to get a custom recovery on the s5 without tripping knox. its rooted already. and the samsung galaxy tab s 10.5 as that thing doesn't even have a rooting process that works let alone not tripping knox. its a uscellular t807r4 which suxx as there is nothing for t807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll look into the Knox for you but I'll say that its not really an issue to trip Knox unless you're just into following the rules, its mainly just so the manufacturer will know if the device has been messed with, there are ways to cover your tracks if you have to return it, if that's what you're worried about.
> 
> I'll still dig up what I can though
> 
> Your tab is a USC tab s t807r4?
> What's the build number on the firmware?
> What's the kernel version?
> What chipset do you have?
> 
> Use the phone info app to find out what your chipset is.
> 
> With that info I can maybe find another similar devices firmware that does have a rooting method, I'll see what I can find for you. For some reason I'm not able to PM here so I'll have to post it for you.
> 
> Sorry for the off topic subject matter, the man had a question. ;-)
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
Click to expand...

lol dont need phone info i have it memorized. the build number is kot49h.t807r4tyu1anj5 kernel is 3.4.0-3085294 and my chipset is msm8974 as its the snapdragon. i was only able to pull up chainfire for t805/800 and i tried that yet it tripped knox and bricked the tab as theirs no firmware uploaded for the t807. got a replacement for uscellular


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Me too, I get something, stock clocks are bound to be gone. Like as for my RAM, I got a few extra MHz over the advertised speed of 2400. I'm at 2408. I just had to. I'll be bringing back my H105 from reviewing, and put my Kuhler 920 back on, with my Antec Formula 7 paste. Hopefully I'll get 5.0 with real nice temps.
> 
> 
> 
> The OC bug bites pretty damn hard, doesn't it?
> 
> Currently have my desktop, obvously OC'd. My old Alienware and old desktop in my sig were OC'd to the craphouse, even my Galaxy S4 has a nice 10% overclock on the cpu, and 20%ish on the GPU, and undervolted at that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've OC'd my monitor, hell, I'd OC my toaster if it meant it cooked toast quicker.
> 
> EDIT: swapped swear word to more G rated word, gotta remember my language here, I've gotten two warnings already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm building this system just for building custom ROMs and kernels for android devices, I've also got my phone OC'd 45%, and my tablet, older phone, and even older phone, I've tweaked them all as far as I can go and keep updating them all with everything as it comes along, I can't help myself, haven't thought about OCing the toaster though, hmm...I just might have to try that one, I'll keep you posted, if you don't hear anything......I probably burned the house down, lol
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let me know when you can find a way to get a custom recovery on the s5 without tripping knox. its rooted already. and the samsung galaxy tab s 10.5 as that thing doesn't even have a rooting process that works let alone not tripping knox. its a uscellular t807r4 which suxx as there is nothing for t807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll look into the Knox for you but I'll say that its not really an issue to trip Knox unless you're just into following the rules, its mainly just so the manufacturer will know if the device has been messed with, there are ways to cover your tracks if you have to return it, if that's what you're worried about.
> 
> I'll still dig up what I can though
> 
> Your tab is a USC tab s t807r4?
> What's the build number on the firmware?
> What's the kernel version?
> What chipset do you have?
> 
> Use the phone info app to find out what your chipset is.
> 
> With that info I can maybe find another similar devices firmware that does have a rooting method, I'll see what I can find for you. For some reason I'm not able to PM here so I'll have to post it for you.
> 
> Sorry for the off topic subject matter, the man had a question. ;-)
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol dont need phone info i have it memorized. the build number is kot49h.t807r4tyu1anj5 kernel is 3.4.0-3085294 and my chipset is msm8974 as its the snapdragon. i was only able to pull up chainfire for t805/800 and i tried that yet it tripped knox and bricked the tab as theirs no firmware uploaded for the t807. got a replacement for uscellular
Click to expand...

Lol, you aren't the first one to try the exynos chainfire on your tab from what I've found already, snapdragon cant use it but you know that now, there was a fix for the tab you bricked though, its hard to truly hard brick a device, there are many tricks to save them, get a USB jig for Samsung or make your own with a USB cord and a 300k resistor, it'll boot you to download mode if you brick it then Odin the stock firmware and you're good to go.

I'm still searching for you though

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I'm building this system just for building custom ROMs and kernels for android devices, I've also got my phone OC'd 45%, and my tablet, older phone, and even older phone, I've tweaked them all as far as I can go and keep updating them all with everything as it comes along, I can't help myself, haven't thought about OCing the toaster though, hmm...I just might have to try that one, I'll keep you posted, if you don't hear anything......I probably burned the house down, lol
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


Only a 45% OC on your phone? Pffft I had mine OC'd 100%. (OG Droid from 550MHz to 1100MHz)


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I'm building this system just for building custom ROMs and kernels for android devices, I've also got my phone OC'd 45%, and my tablet, older phone, and even older phone, I've tweaked them all as far as I can go and keep updating them all with everything as it comes along, I can't help myself, haven't thought about OCing the toaster though, hmm...I just might have to try that one, I'll keep you posted, if you don't hear anything......I probably burned the house down, lol
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> 
> 
> Only a 45% OC on your phone? Pffft I had mine OC'd 100%. (OG Droid from 550MHz to 1100MHz)
Click to expand...

Not all devices and kernels can clock that much, I had my low end phone clocked from 800mhz to 2000mhz, something that high isn't available yet for my current phone, highest it goes is 1836mhz I can tweak it a little from there but not by much.

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I'm building this system just for building custom ROMs and kernels for android devices, I've also got my phone OC'd 45%, and my tablet, older phone, and even older phone, I've tweaked them all as far as I can go and keep updating them all with everything as it comes along, I can't help myself, haven't thought about OCing the toaster though, hmm...I just might have to try that one, I'll keep you posted, if you don't hear anything......I probably burned the house down, lol
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> 
> 
> Only a 45% OC on your phone? Pffft I had mine OC'd 100%. (OG Droid from 550MHz to 1100MHz)
Click to expand...

I

Besides, my current kernel is an optimized kernel, it gives better performance than clocking does, it cleans up the unnecessary junk and runs like a device twice its speed.

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Not all devices and kernels can clock that much, I had my low end phone clocked from 800mhz to 2000mhz, something that high isn't available yet for my current phone, highest it goes is 1836mhz I can tweak it a little from there but not by much.
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


I actually haven't OC'd my last 2 phones. (HTC M7/M8) My Incredible only OC'd from 998 to 1113MHz. My Rezound OC'd from 1.5 to 1.728GHz. I had also OC'd the GPU and undervolted it.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Not all devices and kernels can clock that much, I had my low end phone clocked from 800mhz to 2000mhz, something that high isn't available yet for my current phone, highest it goes is 1836mhz I can tweak it a little from there but not by much.
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> 
> 
> I actually haven't OC'd my last 2 phones. (HTC M7/M8) My Incredible only OC'd from 998 to 1113MHz. My Rezound OC'd from 1.5 to 1.728GHz. I had also OC'd the GPU and undervolted it.
Click to expand...

Yeah, CPU and GPU clocking are good for running emulators, I hate a low framerate when playing psone or PSP or ps2 on android. Anyway somebody is gonna get upset about all the OT posts.

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## djthrottleboi

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Me too, I get something, stock clocks are bound to be gone. Like as for my RAM, I got a few extra MHz over the advertised speed of 2400. I'm at 2408. I just had to. I'll be bringing back my H105 from reviewing, and put my Kuhler 920 back on, with my Antec Formula 7 paste. Hopefully I'll get 5.0 with real nice temps.
> 
> 
> 
> The OC bug bites pretty damn hard, doesn't it?
> 
> Currently have my desktop, obvously OC'd. My old Alienware and old desktop in my sig were OC'd to the craphouse, even my Galaxy S4 has a nice 10% overclock on the cpu, and 20%ish on the GPU, and undervolted at that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've OC'd my monitor, hell, I'd OC my toaster if it meant it cooked toast quicker.
> 
> EDIT: swapped swear word to more G rated word, gotta remember my language here, I've gotten two warnings already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm building this system just for building custom ROMs and kernels for android devices, I've also got my phone OC'd 45%, and my tablet, older phone, and even older phone, I've tweaked them all as far as I can go and keep updating them all with everything as it comes along, I can't help myself, haven't thought about OCing the toaster though, hmm...I just might have to try that one, I'll keep you posted, if you don't hear anything......I probably burned the house down, lol
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let me know when you can find a way to get a custom recovery on the s5 without tripping knox. its rooted already. and the samsung galaxy tab s 10.5 as that thing doesn't even have a rooting process that works let alone not tripping knox. its a uscellular t807r4 which suxx as there is nothing for t807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll look into the Knox for you but I'll say that its not really an issue to trip Knox unless you're just into following the rules, its mainly just so the manufacturer will know if the device has been messed with, there are ways to cover your tracks if you have to return it, if that's what you're worried about.
> 
> I'll still dig up what I can though
> 
> Your tab is a USC tab s t807r4?
> What's the build number on the firmware?
> What's the kernel version?
> What chipset do you have?
> 
> Use the phone info app to find out what your chipset is.
> 
> With that info I can maybe find another similar devices firmware that does have a rooting method, I'll see what I can find for you. For some reason I'm not able to PM here so I'll have to post it for you.
> 
> Sorry for the off topic subject matter, the man had a question. ;-)
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol dont need phone info i have it memorized. the build number is kot49h.t807r4tyu1anj5 kernel is 3.4.0-3085294 and my chipset is msm8974 as its the snapdragon. i was only able to pull up chainfire for t805/800 and i tried that yet it tripped knox and bricked the tab as theirs no firmware uploaded for the t807. got a replacement for uscellular
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, you aren't the first one to try the exynos chainfire on your tab from what I've found already, snapdragon cant use it but you know that now, there was a fix for the tab you bricked though, its hard to truly hard brick a device, there are many tricks to save them, get a USB jig for Samsung or make your own with a USB cord and a 300k resistor, it'll boot you to download mode if you brick it then Odin the stock firmware and you're good to go.
> 
> I'm still searching for you though
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
Click to expand...




the problem is you can't find the uscellular firmware for the tab s 10.5 even when at uscellular plugged up to their computer it kept trying to use the wrong firmware. if google hadn't hired the towelroot guy we would still be in business


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I
> 
> Besides, my current kernel is an optimized kernel, it gives better performance than clocking does, it cleans up the unnecessary junk and runs like a device twice its speed.
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


My S4 managed 2Ghz up from 1.8Ghz, but the heat is too much for my phone under a full load past 2Ghz, it was already close to thermal limit before I OC'd, the only thing that allowed it was an undervolt. Cranked the GPU to 560Mhz, and more kernel tweaks then you can shake a stick at.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I
> 
> Besides, my current kernel is an optimized kernel, it gives better performance than clocking does, it cleans up the unnecessary junk and runs like a device twice its speed.
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> 
> 
> My S4 managed 2Ghz up from 1.8Ghz, but the heat is too much for my phone under a full load past 2Ghz, it was already close to thermal limit before I OC'd, the only thing that allowed it was an undervolt. Cranked the GPU to 560Mhz, and more kernel tweaks then you can shake a stick at.
Click to expand...

i say go outside in -56f temps and oc it.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Me too, I get something, stock clocks are bound to be gone. Like as for my RAM, I got a few extra MHz over the advertised speed of 2400. I'm at 2408. I just had to. I'll be bringing back my H105 from reviewing, and put my Kuhler 920 back on, with my Antec Formula 7 paste. Hopefully I'll get 5.0 with real nice temps.
> 
> 
> 
> The OC bug bites pretty damn hard, doesn't it?
> 
> Currently have my desktop, obvously OC'd. My old Alienware and old desktop in my sig were OC'd to the craphouse, even my Galaxy S4 has a nice 10% overclock on the cpu, and 20%ish on the GPU, and undervolted at that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've OC'd my monitor, hell, I'd OC my toaster if it meant it cooked toast quicker.
> 
> EDIT: swapped swear word to more G rated word, gotta remember my language here, I've gotten two warnings already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm building this system just for building custom ROMs and kernels for android devices, I've also got my phone OC'd 45%, and my tablet, older phone, and even older phone, I've tweaked them all as far as I can go and keep updating them all with everything as it comes along, I can't help myself, haven't thought about OCing the toaster though, hmm...I just might have to try that one, I'll keep you posted, if you don't hear anything......I probably burned the house down, lol
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let me know when you can find a way to get a custom recovery on the s5 without tripping knox. its rooted already. and the samsung galaxy tab s 10.5 as that thing doesn't even have a rooting process that works let alone not tripping knox. its a uscellular t807r4 which suxx as there is nothing for t807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll look into the Knox for you but I'll say that its not really an issue to trip Knox unless you're just into following the rules, its mainly just so the manufacturer will know if the device has been messed with, there are ways to cover your tracks if you have to return it, if that's what you're worried about.
> 
> I'll still dig up what I can though
> 
> Your tab is a USC tab s t807r4?
> What's the build number on the firmware?
> What's the kernel version?
> What chipset do you have?
> 
> Use the phone info app to find out what your chipset is.
> 
> With that info I can maybe find another similar devices firmware that does have a rooting method, I'll see what I can find for you. For some reason I'm not able to PM here so I'll have to post it for you.
> 
> Sorry for the off topic subject matter, the man had a question. ;-)
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol dont need phone info i have it memorized. the build number is kot49h.t807r4tyu1anj5 kernel is 3.4.0-3085294 and my chipset is msm8974 as its the snapdragon. i was only able to pull up chainfire for t805/800 and i tried that yet it tripped knox and bricked the tab as theirs no firmware uploaded for the t807. got a replacement for uscellular
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, you aren't the first one to try the exynos chainfire on your tab from what I've found already, snapdragon cant use it but you know that now, there was a fix for the tab you bricked though, its hard to truly hard brick a device, there are many tricks to save them, get a USB jig for Samsung or make your own with a USB cord and a 300k resistor, it'll boot you to download mode if you brick it then Odin the stock firmware and you're good to go.
> 
> I'm still searching for you though
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is you can't find the uscellular firmware for the tab s 10.5 even when at uscellular plugged up to their computer it kept trying to use the wrong firmware. if google hadn't hired the towelroot guy we would still be in business
Click to expand...

Have you tried changing the values in towelroot? They can be manipulated for different devices.

Have you tried Cydia Impactor?

All the Framaroot exploits?

Flashing custom recovery for t807 through Odin then booting straight to recovery then flash superSU zip? This works for some devices. Some can even flash superSU through stock recovery and get root.

I'm looking for an upgraded/downgraded "device spec" compatible firmware with a working root. Anything that will at least flash without bricking it whether its stable or working or not just long enough to get rooted then flash something that works like its supposed to for your device through fastboot then you could have a stable, rooted device ready to install recovery, porting a recovery to your device model shouldn't be that hard, then maybe mod the stuff for the t807 so that it works for you, it may be as simple as changing a few scripts so there is no model number conflict or signature error so that it will flash, some ROMs and recoveries are completely compatible to run on some devices other than update script and sig conflicts and errors, if the scripts and sigs are changed to what your device needs then they flash and run no problem. Just gotta research how close they are to see if compatibility is possible.

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Me too, I get something, stock clocks are bound to be gone. Like as for my RAM, I got a few extra MHz over the advertised speed of 2400. I'm at 2408. I just had to. I'll be bringing back my H105 from reviewing, and put my Kuhler 920 back on, with my Antec Formula 7 paste. Hopefully I'll get 5.0 with real nice temps.
> 
> 
> 
> The OC bug bites pretty damn hard, doesn't it?
> 
> Currently have my desktop, obvously OC'd. My old Alienware and old desktop in my sig were OC'd to the craphouse, even my Galaxy S4 has a nice 10% overclock on the cpu, and 20%ish on the GPU, and undervolted at that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've OC'd my monitor, hell, I'd OC my toaster if it meant it cooked toast quicker.
> 
> EDIT: swapped swear word to more G rated word, gotta remember my language here, I've gotten two warnings already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm building this system just for building custom ROMs and kernels for android devices, I've also got my phone OC'd 45%, and my tablet, older phone, and even older phone, I've tweaked them all as far as I can go and keep updating them all with everything as it comes along, I can't help myself, haven't thought about OCing the toaster though, hmm...I just might have to try that one, I'll keep you posted, if you don't hear anything......I probably burned the house down, lol
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let me know when you can find a way to get a custom recovery on the s5 without tripping knox. its rooted already. and the samsung galaxy tab s 10.5 as that thing doesn't even have a rooting process that works let alone not tripping knox. its a uscellular t807r4 which suxx as there is nothing for t807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll look into the Knox for you but I'll say that its not really an issue to trip Knox unless you're just into following the rules, its mainly just so the manufacturer will know if the device has been messed with, there are ways to cover your tracks if you have to return it, if that's what you're worried about.
> 
> I'll still dig up what I can though
> 
> Your tab is a USC tab s t807r4?
> What's the build number on the firmware?
> What's the kernel version?
> What chipset do you have?
> 
> Use the phone info app to find out what your chipset is.
> 
> With that info I can maybe find another similar devices firmware that does have a rooting method, I'll see what I can find for you. For some reason I'm not able to PM here so I'll have to post it for you.
> 
> Sorry for the off topic subject matter, the man had a question. ;-)
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol dont need phone info i have it memorized. the build number is kot49h.t807r4tyu1anj5 kernel is 3.4.0-3085294 and my chipset is msm8974 as its the snapdragon. i was only able to pull up chainfire for t805/800 and i tried that yet it tripped knox and bricked the tab as theirs no firmware uploaded for the t807. got a replacement for uscellular
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, you aren't the first one to try the exynos chainfire on your tab from what I've found already, snapdragon cant use it but you know that now, there was a fix for the tab you bricked though, its hard to truly hard brick a device, there are many tricks to save them, get a USB jig for Samsung or make your own with a USB cord and a 300k resistor, it'll boot you to download mode if you brick it then Odin the stock firmware and you're good to go.
> 
> I'm still searching for you though
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the problem is you can't find the uscellular firmware for the tab s 10.5 even when at uscellular plugged up to their computer it kept trying to use the wrong firmware. if google hadn't hired the towelroot guy we would still be in business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tried changing the values in towelroot? They can be manipulated for different devices.
> 
> Have you tried Cydia Impactor?
> 
> All the Framaroot exploits?
> 
> Flashing custom recovery for t807 through Odin then booting straight to recovery then flash superSU zip? This works for some devices. Some can even flash superSU through stock recovery and get root.
> 
> I'm looking for an upgraded/downgraded "device spec" compatible firmware with a working root. Anything that will at least flash without bricking it whether its stable or working or not just long enough to get rooted then flash something that works like its supposed to for your device through fastboot then you could have a stable, rooted device ready to install recovery, porting a recovery to your device model shouldn't be that hard, then maybe mod the stuff for the t807 so that it works for you, it may be as simple as changing a few scripts so there is no model number conflict or signature error so that it will flash, some ROMs and recoveries are completely compatible to run on some devices other than update script and sig conflicts and errors, if the scripts and sigs are changed to what your device needs then they flash and run no problem. Just gotta research how close they are to see if compatibility is possible.
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
Click to expand...

i will need to reinstall my adt bundle but towelroot wont work tried it and i still have to try cydia impactor and framaroot as they didn't seem to be helpful so i didn't bother.


----------



## Sea Monkey

After a while of thinking my 4690K wouldn't do over 4.5GHz, I realized that a cache ratio of 43x was holding me back.

1.3v core, 46x core, 40x cache, 1.15v cache, 1.83v input stable for 5 runs x264v2, 5min OCCT, 1 run POVRay. Max temp of 86 during OCCT.

Unstable at 1.298. Testing at 1.299. I know, splitting hairs, and I shouldn't assume that +.001 = stable.


----------



## Droidriven

Also try kingroot

SRS root

Root genius

There are many options

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## stubass

Awesome comp by Gigabyte.. so it seems all the 4 rounds and 10 stages / round onlye air or water can be used with Temps above 25C in XTU









Hope this comp inspires more people to get into benching on the bot









http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_z97x99_xtuchallenge

http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_z97x99_xtuchallenge/rules

i just wish i hadn't sold all my 2 and 4 core CPU's







had some great for air or water dammit lol


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Awesome comp by Gigabyte.. so it seems all the 4 rounds and 10 stages / round onlye air or water can be used with Temps above 25C in XTU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this comp inspires more people to get into benching on the bot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_z97x99_xtuchallenge
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_z97x99_xtuchallenge/rules
> 
> i just wish i hadn't sold all my 2 and 4 core CPU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had some great for air or water dammit lol


xtu loves low latency memory









nice to see this kind of events


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Awesome comp by Gigabyte.. so it seems all the 4 rounds and 10 stages / round onlye air or water can be used with Temps above 25C in XTU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this comp inspires more people to get into benching on the bot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_z97x99_xtuchallenge
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_z97x99_xtuchallenge/rules
> 
> i just wish i hadn't sold all my 2 and 4 core CPU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had some great for air or water dammit lol
> 
> 
> 
> xtu loves low latency memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice to see this kind of events
Click to expand...

i know it is a great comp but going to put a hole in my credit card lol


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i know it is a great comp but going to put a hole in my credit card lol


don't tell me please









i want to buy the ax1500i,but i think will be next month, it's too cheap







and need to save something for gm200 cuz it will be cheap too looking to the rumors

so i will see if the problem about psu is real, since i saw some threads about it
too soon to say something right now.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i know it is a great comp but going to put a hole in my credit card lol
> 
> 
> 
> don't tell me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want to buy the ax1500i,but i think will be next month, it's too cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and need to save something for gm200 cuz it will be cheap too looking to the rumors
> 
> so i will see if the problem about psu is real, since i saw some threads about it
> too soon to say something right now.
Click to expand...

LOL, yup VISA and Citibank are going to love me hehehe

Didn't know you may have PSU problems, what up with that?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> LOL, yup VISA and Citibank are going to love me hehehe
> 
> Didn't know you may have PSU problems, what up with that?


too soon to say/confirm something.
in short:i think my psu is crap,did heavy benching with a 780ti hydro and got several power surge, so the psu (i think i damaged it and got vreg/ripple problems)
so i saw a thread where guys talk bout ovc and psu related.in short if the psu is crap and have crappy vreg and ripple,the cores gets unstable voltage,and makes u get bsod or errors when overclocking at high freqs, because at higher freqs if the voltage is unstable cant supply the cores correctly (well kinda of explanation







and mobo vrm can't do much in terms of filtering,if the psu is crap)
my experience where matches the things sed:
i binned 4 cpus before getting this one,so every time when hitting 4.7/4.8 ghz ,on wprime i was getting thread errors during bench and crash.having this problems with 4 cpu's i started to think that i have some hardware issue and lead to this.
now it's too soon to talk bout it,when i'll get the new psu i will do some proper testing


----------



## stubass

wow, ok mate.. I hope the new PSU solves any issues.. great low ripple on the ax1500i or even ax1200i but i am sure you have researched this


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> wow, ok mate.. I hope the new PSU solves any issues.. great low ripple on the ax1500i or even ax1200i but i am sure you have researched this


well yeah looking at reviews the ax1500i is N1 i terms of vreg and ripple cuz its fully digital,but this psu its a 650w seems kinda to match the ax1500i but it's not digital,so its kinda interesting.


----------



## stubass

superflower leadex gold are very decent, that is for sure... just ask shilka









that is an interesting review, even tho i kinda skipped bits here and there


----------



## M11C

i heard about a guy doing 4.8GHz at 1.2Vcore on his 4770K, and 5.1 at 1.3Vcore









the guy did go through 17 chips though xD


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M11C*
> 
> i heard about a guy doing 4.8GHz at 1.2Vcore on his 4770K, and 5.1 at 1.3Vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the guy did go through 17 chips though xD


that is not unheard off, especially with competitive benchers


----------



## Sea Monkey

I realized just how much my cache ratio was holding me back and am now optimizing for 4.6GHz since 4.7GHz isn't even close to stable at 1.3v core.

Currently:
1.29v core, 46x core, 1.05v cache, 36x cache, 1.8v input
Stable for 1 pass POVRay, 5 passes x264v2, 5min OCCT, with a score of 870 in XTU. Max temp of 79C in OCCT.

I did notice some weird pixelation on the 'Starting Windows' screen, but no other strange behavior or instability so far. I think I'm probably at my lower limit for core voltage though.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M11C*
> 
> i heard about a guy doing 4.8GHz at 1.2Vcore on his 4770K, and 5.1 at 1.3Vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the guy did go through 17 chips though xD


mine does almost the same on wprime,but after 4.8 ghz sometimes i get thread errors and no 5 ghz stable no matter what voltage,that's why i think that my psu can't keep stable voltage at higher freqs.

[email protected] 1024m
[email protected] 1024m
[email protected] 1024m
[email protected] 1024m
[email protected] 1024m
[email protected] 1024m
5 G no way


----------



## M11C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> mine does almost the same on wprime,but after 4.8 ghz sometimes i get thread errors and no 5 ghz stable no matter what voltage,that's why i think that my psu can't keep stable voltage at higher freqs.
> 
> [email protected] 1024m
> [email protected] 1024m
> [email protected] 1024m
> [email protected] 1024m
> [email protected] 1024m
> [email protected] 1024m
> 5 G no way


the boost of this CPU is 3.9GHz, so i don't really get how that high speed at that low voltage is common


----------



## xaeryan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I am guessing either the board isn't capable, or you aren't actually monitoring the real vcore. The VID will stay capped, but the actual vcore can be elusive to see. On HWMonitor mine is labeled vin4. In HWInfo64 there are listings for both CPU Vcore and VID (all 4 cores). CPU-z doesn't show the vcore it shows VID, at least on my board.
> 
> Considering your power dropped in idle, I suspect you'll find with all c-states enabled your actual vcore is dropping.
> 
> Less concerning to me than the voltage dropping in idle, is having the core frequencies NOT drop at any time (speedstep disabled) after I realized that certain applications were affected by this: like testufo.com will stutter unless the cpu is running at a stable full vcore. Being able to have the vcore drop while the core frequency stays maxed surprised me... I don't understand why this works but its been confirmed by many people and I have never gotten an explanation in plain English from ASUS reps. No other board manufacturers does this work with, to my knowledge. I do believe it works on your specific board though.


What this guy said, only I'll confirm, your board is definitely capable! :thumb:I'm sitting at 0.000 across all four cores as I type this right now (with the occasional jumps to like .1-.4).

Make sure you are looking at the correct values in your monitoring program. I recommend HWInfo - look at VCORE0-3 under the NUVOTRON sensor. Also, make sure you ENABLE the settings in BIOS (not just Auto) and set your Windows power profile to Balanced.

Manual voltage + C states is the way to go for me.







I know exactly what my max voltage will be in ANY program, and at idle I drop down to almost nothing. Adaptive just makes my head hurt, especially with some of the (poor) official descriptions you'll find.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M11C*
> 
> the boost of this CPU is 3.9GHz, so i don't really get how that high speed at that low voltage is common


what do you mean ?


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Awesome comp by Gigabyte.. so it seems all the 4 rounds and 10 stages / round onlye air or water can be used with Temps above 25C in XTU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this comp inspires more people to get into benching on the bot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_z97x99_xtuchallenge
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/round/gbt_z97x99_xtuchallenge/rules
> 
> i just wish i hadn't sold all my 2 and 4 core CPU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had some great for air or water dammit lol


I am in the opposite side, I have 2 and 4 cores CPUs but 2011-V3 is out of my budget for now (and for a good time in future). Now my problem is that my air cooler is not the best one, at least not for 4 cores CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i know it is a great comp but going to put a hole in my credit card lol


Totally agree, I have the X99 that I won the last year, but enter in to the X99 stages would cost me around $1800 USD (5820k, 5960x and DDR4 kit)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> LOL, yup VISA and Citibank are going to love me hehehe
> 
> Didn't know you may have PSU problems, what up with that?


Visa...

I use AMEX that is my only way to buy in the USA (Newegg) but those $1800 USD in my local currency is almost the twice of what it cost in USA.


----------



## tomytom99

@saint19
I completely agree. I really just wish that anything LGA2011 was cheaper. X79 was already a little pricey, but now X99 is way out there. I knew the CPU's would be in $400-$1k, but never thought that the DDR4 and X99 boards would cost way more than mainstream parts. I wish Intel had another LGA2011 Chipset that was like X99 (the new CPU's and features), but no DDR4. Then I'd be more inclined. I was also sad when I saw the sales tax buying on Newegg was almost an extra $100, since I'm in NJ. Boo-hoo. But I do get nice shipping times. Amazon Prime from their Phillie location is like one shipping all the time.


----------



## Mattousai

I'm loving this CPU. I've been working on my OC and benching it hard. Just for giggles I tried running it at 4.8Ghz at 1.2v, thinking it would crash when windows tried to boot. (manual voltage, all c states and EIST off) Low and behold windows did boot, and I can actually do most of my normal everyday tasks at those settings LOL I haven't tried stressing it yet, and I doubt it passes that, but my 2500k never let me do anything like this!


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I
> 
> Besides, my current kernel is an optimized kernel, it gives better performance than clocking does, it cleans up the unnecessary junk and runs like a device twice its speed.
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> 
> 
> My S4 managed 2Ghz up from 1.8Ghz, but the heat is too much for my phone under a full load past 2Ghz, it was already close to thermal limit before I OC'd, the only thing that allowed it was an undervolt. Cranked the GPU to 560Mhz, and more kernel tweaks then you can shake a stick at.
Click to expand...

Ahh..the beauty of the kernel, screw what device you got or what ROM you're running(this in my opinion means nothing), its what kernel you are running and what you do with it, its relatively easy for a low end device to blow a high end device out of the water with the right kernel and tweaks, it may not have the aesthetics such GUI or the size and design but pound for pound kick its @$$.

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## aerotracks

Max clock on air


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> @saint19
> I completely agree. I really just wish that anything LGA2011 was cheaper. X79 was already a little pricey, but now X99 is way out there. I knew the CPU's would be in $400-$1k, but never thought that the DDR4 and X99 boards would cost way more than mainstream parts. I wish Intel had another LGA2011 Chipset that was like X99 (the new CPU's and features), but no DDR4. Then I'd be more inclined. I was also sad when I saw the sales tax buying on Newegg was almost an extra $100, since I'm in NJ. Boo-hoo. But I do get nice shipping times. Amazon Prime from their Phillie location is like one shipping all the time.


Well, even the Newegg taxes, you get the HW much cheaper than me.

If I buy the HW from Newegg, I have to pay the following extra costs.

1) Import taxes to my country, 16% of the declared value
2) Shipping cost from FL to my country, 1.7 USD per lb + extra transport cost
3) Around 10 days for all the process


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Also try kingroot
> 
> SRS root
> 
> Root genius
> 
> There are many options
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


will be giving them all a try today


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> @saint19
> I completely agree. I really just wish that anything LGA2011 was cheaper. X79 was already a little pricey, but now X99 is way out there. I knew the CPU's would be in $400-$1k, but never thought that the DDR4 and X99 boards would cost way more than mainstream parts. I wish Intel had another LGA2011 Chipset that was like X99 (the new CPU's and features), but no DDR4. Then I'd be more inclined. I was also sad when I saw the sales tax buying on Newegg was almost an extra $100, since I'm in NJ. Boo-hoo. But I do get nice shipping times. Amazon Prime from their Phillie location is like one shipping all the time.


Glad I bought my ram when I did. I bought a 32GB Ripjaw Z series kit for $99. That same kit is $220 now.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Me too, I get something, stock clocks are bound to be gone. Like as for my RAM, I got a few extra MHz over the advertised speed of 2400. I'm at 2408. I just had to. I'll be bringing back my H105 from reviewing, and put my Kuhler 920 back on, with my Antec Formula 7 paste. Hopefully I'll get 5.0 with real nice temps.
> 
> 
> 
> The OC bug bites pretty damn hard, doesn't it?
> 
> Currently have my desktop, obvously OC'd. My old Alienware and old desktop in my sig were OC'd to the craphouse, even my Galaxy S4 has a nice 10% overclock on the cpu, and 20%ish on the GPU, and undervolted at that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've OC'd my monitor, hell, I'd OC my toaster if it meant it cooked toast quicker.
> 
> EDIT: swapped swear word to more G rated word, gotta remember my language here, I've gotten two warnings already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm building this system just for building custom ROMs and kernels for android devices, I've also got my phone OC'd 45%, and my tablet, older phone, and even older phone, I've tweaked them all as far as I can go and keep updating them all with everything as it comes along, I can't help myself, haven't thought about OCing the toaster though, hmm...I just might have to try that one, I'll keep you posted, if you don't hear anything......I probably burned the house down, lol
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let me know when you can find a way to get a custom recovery on the s5 without tripping knox. its rooted already. and the samsung galaxy tab s 10.5 as that thing doesn't even have a rooting process that works let alone not tripping knox. its a uscellular t807r4 which suxx as there is nothing for t807
Click to expand...

Hey, I don't know why I didn't think of this to begin with but on the S5, if you're already rooted and you haven't tripped Knox then you can disable Knox with superSU, if you haven't already installed superSU then install it from play store and have it disable Knox when you install it, you should see the option somewhere or you may even be promoted, I'm not sure, I haven't had to do this but I know that's how its done on the S5, if you've already got superSU installed and you didn't have it disable Knox and it won't let you do it now then I'm sure you can find how to start fresh and redo it so you can disable it then you can flash your recovery with Flashify or you can dd the recovery in .IMG format through terminal emulator app, you'll have to look for your exact command line for your device though(getting the command wrong in any way WILL brick the device), Flashify or a similar flashing app, download your S5's recovery file in .img format(don't use Odin to avoid tripping Knox. What's your S5's model number and carrier, I'll see what is available for you.

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Me too, I get something, stock clocks are bound to be gone. Like as for my RAM, I got a few extra MHz over the advertised speed of 2400. I'm at 2408. I just had to. I'll be bringing back my H105 from reviewing, and put my Kuhler 920 back on, with my Antec Formula 7 paste. Hopefully I'll get 5.0 with real nice temps.
> 
> 
> 
> The OC bug bites pretty damn hard, doesn't it?
> 
> Currently have my desktop, obvously OC'd. My old Alienware and old desktop in my sig were OC'd to the craphouse, even my Galaxy S4 has a nice 10% overclock on the cpu, and 20%ish on the GPU, and undervolted at that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've OC'd my monitor, hell, I'd OC my toaster if it meant it cooked toast quicker.
> 
> EDIT: swapped swear word to more G rated word, gotta remember my language here, I've gotten two warnings already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm building this system just for building custom ROMs and kernels for android devices, I've also got my phone OC'd 45%, and my tablet, older phone, and even older phone, I've tweaked them all as far as I can go and keep updating them all with everything as it comes along, I can't help myself, haven't thought about OCing the toaster though, hmm...I just might have to try that one, I'll keep you posted, if you don't hear anything......I probably burned the house down, lol
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let me know when you can find a way to get a custom recovery on the s5 without tripping knox. its rooted already. and the samsung galaxy tab s 10.5 as that thing doesn't even have a rooting process that works let alone not tripping knox. its a uscellular t807r4 which suxx as there is nothing for t807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, I don't know why I didn't think of this to begin with but on the S5, if you're already rooted and you haven't tripped Knox then you can disable Knox with superSU, if you haven't already installed superSU then install it from play store and have it disable Knox when you install it, you should see the option somewhere or you may even be promoted, I'm not sure, I haven't had to do this but I know that's how its done on the S5, if you've already got superSU installed and you didn't have it disable Knox and it won't let you do it now then I'm sure you can find how to start fresh and redo it so you can disable it then you can flash your recovery with Flashify or you can dd the recovery in .IMG format through terminal emulator app, you'll have to look for your exact command line for your device though(getting the command wrong in any way WILL brick the device), Flashify or a similar flashing app, download your S5's recovery file in .img format(don't use Odin to avoid tripping Knox. What's your S5's model number and carrier, I'll see what is available for you.
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
Click to expand...

i did i'm referring to samsung galaxy tab s. theres no way to do the tab s without tripping knox. i got adb up so time to shoot my codes through for framaroot i do need a recovery for the s5 though as knox is disabled but they say that theres a hardware part that will be tripped.

UPDATE: none of those worked.


----------



## The Pook

A friend of mine bought a 4690K and has the same motherboard as me, ... he's never OCed so I'm helping him.

How common is it for a 4690K to max out at 4.5? Been helping him through text since we don't have a similar day off 'til next week so I'm hoping I'm just overlooking a setting but I don't think so ... starting to think he lost the silicon lottery.









A small part of me wants to go "neener neener my CPU is better" but


----------



## Sea Monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> A friend of mine bought a 4690K and has the same motherboard as me, ... he's never OCed so I'm helping him.
> 
> How common is it for a 4690K to max out at 4.5? Been helping him through text since we don't have a similar day off 'til next week so I'm hoping I'm just overlooking a setting but I don't think so ... starting to think he lost the silicon lottery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small part of me wants to go "neener neener my CPU is better" but


I thought mine couldn't do over 4.5 until I realized that dropping the cache ratio to 36x allowed me to go up to 4.6.


----------



## jackrabb1t

4.0 GHz @ 0.975v

My stock VID was 1.0123. Decided to go for a bit of an undervolt since my cooling setup is rather meager (In Win 901 w/Zalman 9500).

Stable for 8 hours of Intel XTU stress test. Temps never above 60C.


----------



## firefoxx04

I am really happy with my 4790k w/ Noctua D15.

I ran a bunch of stressers like intel burn in, old Prime95, etc along with [email protected] I actually folded for about 3-4 days straight and I still fold about 6-8 hours a night. Very stable and runs pretty cool. My ambient are are kinda low but I dont think the summer will pose a problem.

Intel 4790k
- 4.6ghz Core
- 4ghz cache (stock)
- voltage under load 1.232v for both cpu core and cache
- full load temps peak at 60-65* with the Noctua and Phanteks fans going full tilt (and not even that loud for full blast)
- Idle wattage without a pci gpu is in the 50-60 watt range





I have not tried to push further than 4.6ghz. I am coming from a 4.2ghz Phenom II quad core, 4.6ghz Haswell is PLENTY for me and seems very efficient.


----------



## replica9000

My manual voltage for 4.8GHz is 1.300v. I was thinking of using offset voltage. It seems I have to use +0.080v to get to 1.300v under load. Does that seem high? I remember using only +0.030v for 4.5GHz on my 2600k.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Me too, I get something, stock clocks are bound to be gone. Like as for my RAM, I got a few extra MHz over the advertised speed of 2400. I'm at 2408. I just had to. I'll be bringing back my H105 from reviewing, and put my Kuhler 920 back on, with my Antec Formula 7 paste. Hopefully I'll get 5.0 with real nice temps.
> 
> 
> 
> The OC bug bites pretty damn hard, doesn't it?
> 
> Currently have my desktop, obvously OC'd. My old Alienware and old desktop in my sig were OC'd to the craphouse, even my Galaxy S4 has a nice 10% overclock on the cpu, and 20%ish on the GPU, and undervolted at that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've OC'd my monitor, hell, I'd OC my toaster if it meant it cooked toast quicker.
> 
> EDIT: swapped swear word to more G rated word, gotta remember my language here, I've gotten two warnings already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm building this system just for building custom ROMs and kernels for android devices, I've also got my phone OC'd 45%, and my tablet, older phone, and even older phone, I've tweaked them all as far as I can go and keep updating them all with everything as it comes along, I can't help myself, haven't thought about OCing the toaster though, hmm...I just might have to try that one, I'll keep you posted, if you don't hear anything......I probably burned the house down, lol
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let me know when you can find a way to get a custom recovery on the s5 without tripping knox. its rooted already. and the samsung galaxy tab s 10.5 as that thing doesn't even have a rooting process that works let alone not tripping knox. its a uscellular t807r4 which suxx as there is nothing for t807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, I don't know why I didn't think of this to begin with but on the S5, if you're already rooted and you haven't tripped Knox then you can disable Knox with superSU, if you haven't already installed superSU then install it from play store and have it disable Knox when you install it, you should see the option somewhere or you may even be promoted, I'm not sure, I haven't had to do this but I know that's how its done on the S5, if you've already got superSU installed and you didn't have it disable Knox and it won't let you do it now then I'm sure you can find how to start fresh and redo it so you can disable it then you can flash your recovery with Flashify or you can dd the recovery in .IMG format through terminal emulator app, you'll have to look for your exact command line for your device though(getting the command wrong in any way WILL brick the device), Flashify or a similar flashing app, download your S5's recovery file in .img format(don't use Odin to avoid tripping Knox. What's your S5's model number and carrier, I'll see what is available for you.
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i did i'm referring to samsung galaxy tab s. theres no way to do the tab s without tripping knox. i got adb up so time to shoot my codes through for framaroot i do need a recovery for the s5 though as knox is disabled but they say that theres a hardware part that will be tripped.
> 
> UPDATE: none of those worked.
Click to expand...

I was referring to the S5, you asked for a way to get recovery without tripping Knox, if you gave Knox disabled you should be fine flashing recovery. Give me the model number for the S5 and I'll verify whether you're OK to flash without tripping Knox. You should be OK if you disabled know with superSU.

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Me too, I get something, stock clocks are bound to be gone. Like as for my RAM, I got a few extra MHz over the advertised speed of 2400. I'm at 2408. I just had to. I'll be bringing back my H105 from reviewing, and put my Kuhler 920 back on, with my Antec Formula 7 paste. Hopefully I'll get 5.0 with real nice temps.
> 
> 
> 
> The OC bug bites pretty damn hard, doesn't it?
> 
> Currently have my desktop, obvously OC'd. My old Alienware and old desktop in my sig were OC'd to the craphouse, even my Galaxy S4 has a nice 10% overclock on the cpu, and 20%ish on the GPU, and undervolted at that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've OC'd my monitor, hell, I'd OC my toaster if it meant it cooked toast quicker.
> 
> EDIT: swapped swear word to more G rated word, gotta remember my language here, I've gotten two warnings already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm building this system just for building custom ROMs and kernels for android devices, I've also got my phone OC'd 45%, and my tablet, older phone, and even older phone, I've tweaked them all as far as I can go and keep updating them all with everything as it comes along, I can't help myself, haven't thought about OCing the toaster though, hmm...I just might have to try that one, I'll keep you posted, if you don't hear anything......I probably burned the house down, lol
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let me know when you can find a way to get a custom recovery on the s5 without tripping knox. its rooted already. and the samsung galaxy tab s 10.5 as that thing doesn't even have a rooting process that works let alone not tripping knox. its a uscellular t807r4 which suxx as there is nothing for t807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, I don't know why I didn't think of this to begin with but on the S5, if you're already rooted and you haven't tripped Knox then you can disable Knox with superSU, if you haven't already installed superSU then install it from play store and have it disable Knox when you install it, you should see the option somewhere or you may even be promoted, I'm not sure, I haven't had to do this but I know that's how its done on the S5, if you've already got superSU installed and you didn't have it disable Knox and it won't let you do it now then I'm sure you can find how to start fresh and redo it so you can disable it then you can flash your recovery with Flashify or you can dd the recovery in .IMG format through terminal emulator app, you'll have to look for your exact command line for your device though(getting the command wrong in any way WILL brick the device), Flashify or a similar flashing app, download your S5's recovery file in .img format(don't use Odin to avoid tripping Knox. What's your S5's model number and carrier, I'll see what is available for you.
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i did i'm referring to samsung galaxy tab s. theres no way to do the tab s without tripping knox. i got adb up so time to shoot my codes through for framaroot i do need a recovery for the s5 though as knox is disabled but they say that theres a hardware part that will be tripped.
> 
> UPDATE: none of those worked.
Click to expand...

For now I don't think a method exists for your tab. I've looked into all the methods I can find, no luck yet, they've been trued but didn't work. If it were mine I'd be tempted to try the t807 stock firmware then try root and if it bricked I'd restore it but I'm sure you don't want to take that chance.

Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## v1ral

I'm putting a rig together just waiting for Psu and ram, and I got a question.
I've skimmed through the thread on my batch number, and it seems I got a Vietnam chip *X439B361*, I know it's all a lottery, but how good would this chip be for overclocking?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> My manual voltage for 4.8GHz is 1.300v. I was thinking of using offset voltage. It seems I have to use +0.080v to get to 1.300v under load. Does that seem high? I remember using only +0.030v for 4.5GHz on my 2600k.


Use manual voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I'm putting a rig together just waiting for Psu and ram, and I got a question.
> I've skimmed through the thread on my batch number, and it seems I got a Vietnam chip *X439B361*, I know it's all a lottery, but how good would this chip be for overclocking?


A median 4690k goes to 4.6 ghz at 1.3. A 4790k is either 4.7 or 4.8. There is no evidence that this varies by batch, though the newer manufacturing is a bit higher than the older.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> A friend of mine bought a 4690K and has the same motherboard as me, ... he's never OCed so I'm helping him.
> 
> How common is it for a 4690K to max out at 4.5? Been helping him through text since we don't have a similar day off 'til next week so I'm hoping I'm just overlooking a setting but I don't think so ... starting to think he lost the silicon lottery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small part of me wants to go "neener neener my CPU is better" but


Slightly low, though it might be you are bottlenecking it with uncore or input.


----------



## Tasm

4.5 1.2v 61º max IBT temp.

Promising ?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I'm putting a rig together just waiting for Psu and ram, and I got a question.
> I've skimmed through the thread on my batch number, and it seems I got a Vietnam chip *X439B361*, I know it's all a lottery, but how good would this chip be for overclocking?


Same batch number as mine,mine does [email protected] stable,just managed to up the cache to 45 stable. You might have a good one there.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Same batch number as mine,mine does [email protected] stable,just managed to up the cache to 45 stable. You might have a good one there.


Are you delidded?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Are you delidded?


Yes dropped temps by 9 degrees C under load.


----------



## xaeryan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Same batch number as mine,mine does [email protected] stable,just managed to up the cache to 45 stable. You might have a good one there.


I've increased your odds a bit by getting a weak one from that batch.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaeryan*
> 
> I've increased your odds a bit by getting a weak one from that batch.


Personally i dont think batch numbers really mean all that much but many people do. Considering how many chips to one wafer? How many wafers to one batch?


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Same batch number as mine,mine does [email protected] stable,just managed to up the cache to 45 stable. You might have a good one there.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you delidded?
Click to expand...

When you say delidded, does that mean what I've been reading about taking the cap off and carefully scraping the compound off the top then replacing the cap or taking the cap off and leaving it off?


----------



## fleetfeather

'taking the cap off and leaving it off' = naked

'taking the cap off, cleaning it, replacing the TIM, and replacing the cap' = delidded


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 'taking the cap off and leaving it off' = naked
> 
> 'taking the cap off, cleaning it, replacing the TIM, and replacing the cap' = delidded


Yeah, I was just wondering by the way I've seen it phrased, I had already been reading about cleaning and replacing, I was just verifying that's what you were talking about, I plan on doing it as soon as mine gets here.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> When you say delidded, does that mean what I've been reading about taking the cap off and carefully scraping the compound off the top then replacing the cap or taking the cap off and leaving it off?


Delided as in heat spreader removed TIM replaced with liquid ultra and heatspreader replaced.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> When you say delidded, does that mean what I've been reading about taking the cap off and carefully scraping the compound off the top then replacing the cap or taking the cap off and leaving it off?
> 
> 
> 
> Delided as in heat spreader removed TIM replaced with liquid ultra and heatspreader replaced.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I've read everything about it I can.
Lol, that's more than enough replies guys. Thanks


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Me too, I get something, stock clocks are bound to be gone. Like as for my RAM, I got a few extra MHz over the advertised speed of 2400. I'm at 2408. I just had to. I'll be bringing back my H105 from reviewing, and put my Kuhler 920 back on, with my Antec Formula 7 paste. Hopefully I'll get 5.0 with real nice temps.
> 
> 
> 
> The OC bug bites pretty damn hard, doesn't it?
> 
> Currently have my desktop, obvously OC'd. My old Alienware and old desktop in my sig were OC'd to the craphouse, even my Galaxy S4 has a nice 10% overclock on the cpu, and 20%ish on the GPU, and undervolted at that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've OC'd my monitor, hell, I'd OC my toaster if it meant it cooked toast quicker.
> 
> EDIT: swapped swear word to more G rated word, gotta remember my language here, I've gotten two warnings already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm building this system just for building custom ROMs and kernels for android devices, I've also got my phone OC'd 45%, and my tablet, older phone, and even older phone, I've tweaked them all as far as I can go and keep updating them all with everything as it comes along, I can't help myself, haven't thought about OCing the toaster though, hmm...I just might have to try that one, I'll keep you posted, if you don't hear anything......I probably burned the house down, lol
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let me know when you can find a way to get a custom recovery on the s5 without tripping knox. its rooted already. and the samsung galaxy tab s 10.5 as that thing doesn't even have a rooting process that works let alone not tripping knox. its a uscellular t807r4 which suxx as there is nothing for t807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, I don't know why I didn't think of this to begin with but on the S5, if you're already rooted and you haven't tripped Knox then you can disable Knox with superSU, if you haven't already installed superSU then install it from play store and have it disable Knox when you install it, you should see the option somewhere or you may even be promoted, I'm not sure, I haven't had to do this but I know that's how its done on the S5, if you've already got superSU installed and you didn't have it disable Knox and it won't let you do it now then I'm sure you can find how to start fresh and redo it so you can disable it then you can flash your recovery with Flashify or you can dd the recovery in .IMG format through terminal emulator app, you'll have to look for your exact command line for your device though(getting the command wrong in any way WILL brick the device), Flashify or a similar flashing app, download your S5's recovery file in .img format(don't use Odin to avoid tripping Knox. What's your S5's model number and carrier, I'll see what is available for you.
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i did i'm referring to samsung galaxy tab s. theres no way to do the tab s without tripping knox. i got adb up so time to shoot my codes through for framaroot i do need a recovery for the s5 though as knox is disabled but they say that theres a hardware part that will be tripped.
> 
> UPDATE: none of those worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to the S5, you asked for a way to get recovery without tripping Knox, if you gave Knox disabled you should be fine flashing recovery. Give me the model number for the S5 and I'll verify whether you're OK to flash without tripping Knox. You should be OK if you disabled know with superSU.
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
Click to expand...

So knox is not a hardware a hardware bit just hex code? I was reading that people rooted without tripping knox(i switched to a older kernel then switched back after rooting) were installing custom bootloaders and roms and they did trip knox only when they flashed the rom/recovery but not when they rooted. seems like its part of a phones whatever you call a bios and thats what i really need to figure out. where this new revision of knox is stored and what exactly is it in this new form.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Me too, I get something, stock clocks are bound to be gone. Like as for my RAM, I got a few extra MHz over the advertised speed of 2400. I'm at 2408. I just had to. I'll be bringing back my H105 from reviewing, and put my Kuhler 920 back on, with my Antec Formula 7 paste. Hopefully I'll get 5.0 with real nice temps.
> 
> 
> 
> The OC bug bites pretty damn hard, doesn't it?
> 
> Currently have my desktop, obvously OC'd. My old Alienware and old desktop in my sig were OC'd to the craphouse, even my Galaxy S4 has a nice 10% overclock on the cpu, and 20%ish on the GPU, and undervolted at that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've OC'd my monitor, hell, I'd OC my toaster if it meant it cooked toast quicker.
> 
> EDIT: swapped swear word to more G rated word, gotta remember my language here, I've gotten two warnings already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm building this system just for building custom ROMs and kernels for android devices, I've also got my phone OC'd 45%, and my tablet, older phone, and even older phone, I've tweaked them all as far as I can go and keep updating them all with everything as it comes along, I can't help myself, haven't thought about OCing the toaster though, hmm...I just might have to try that one, I'll keep you posted, if you don't hear anything......I probably burned the house down, lol
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let me know when you can find a way to get a custom recovery on the s5 without tripping knox. its rooted already. and the samsung galaxy tab s 10.5 as that thing doesn't even have a rooting process that works let alone not tripping knox. its a uscellular t807r4 which suxx as there is nothing for t807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, I don't know why I didn't think of this to begin with but on the S5, if you're already rooted and you haven't tripped Knox then you can disable Knox with superSU, if you haven't already installed superSU then install it from play store and have it disable Knox when you install it, you should see the option somewhere or you may even be promoted, I'm not sure, I haven't had to do this but I know that's how its done on the S5, if you've already got superSU installed and you didn't have it disable Knox and it won't let you do it now then I'm sure you can find how to start fresh and redo it so you can disable it then you can flash your recovery with Flashify or you can dd the recovery in .IMG format through terminal emulator app, you'll have to look for your exact command line for your device though(getting the command wrong in any way WILL brick the device), Flashify or a similar flashing app, download your S5's recovery file in .img format(don't use Odin to avoid tripping Knox. What's your S5's model number and carrier, I'll see what is available for you.
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i did i'm referring to samsung galaxy tab s. theres no way to do the tab s without tripping knox. i got adb up so time to shoot my codes through for framaroot i do need a recovery for the s5 though as knox is disabled but they say that theres a hardware part that will be tripped.
> 
> UPDATE: none of those worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to the S5, you asked for a way to get recovery without tripping Knox, if you gave Knox disabled you should be fine flashing recovery. Give me the model number for the S5 and I'll verify whether you're OK to flash without tripping Knox. You should be OK if you disabled know with superSU.
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So knox is not a hardware a hardware bit just hex code? I was reading that people rooted without tripping knox(i switched to a older kernel then switched back after rooting) were installing custom bootloaders and roms and they did trip knox only when they flashed the rom/recovery but not when they rooted. seems like its part of a phones whatever you call a bios and thats what i really need to figure out. where this new revision of knox is stored and what exactly is it in this new form.
Click to expand...

Its gonna be hard for me to give you any conclusive answers without a MODEL NUMBER for your S5, each device is different, things like that are model specific, I gotta have at least a model number, I can't find or do anything without that, who you have service with would be helpful info also, sometimes more than one carrier has a certain model on their networks so your carrier makes a difference sometimes


----------



## djthrottleboi

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Me too, I get something, stock clocks are bound to be gone. Like as for my RAM, I got a few extra MHz over the advertised speed of 2400. I'm at 2408. I just had to. I'll be bringing back my H105 from reviewing, and put my Kuhler 920 back on, with my Antec Formula 7 paste. Hopefully I'll get 5.0 with real nice temps.
> 
> 
> 
> The OC bug bites pretty damn hard, doesn't it?
> 
> Currently have my desktop, obvously OC'd. My old Alienware and old desktop in my sig were OC'd to the craphouse, even my Galaxy S4 has a nice 10% overclock on the cpu, and 20%ish on the GPU, and undervolted at that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've OC'd my monitor, hell, I'd OC my toaster if it meant it cooked toast quicker.
> 
> EDIT: swapped swear word to more G rated word, gotta remember my language here, I've gotten two warnings already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm building this system just for building custom ROMs and kernels for android devices, I've also got my phone OC'd 45%, and my tablet, older phone, and even older phone, I've tweaked them all as far as I can go and keep updating them all with everything as it comes along, I can't help myself, haven't thought about OCing the toaster though, hmm...I just might have to try that one, I'll keep you posted, if you don't hear anything......I probably burned the house down, lol
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let me know when you can find a way to get a custom recovery on the s5 without tripping knox. its rooted already. and the samsung galaxy tab s 10.5 as that thing doesn't even have a rooting process that works let alone not tripping knox. its a uscellular t807r4 which suxx as there is nothing for t807
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, I don't know why I didn't think of this to begin with but on the S5, if you're already rooted and you haven't tripped Knox then you can disable Knox with superSU, if you haven't already installed superSU then install it from play store and have it disable Knox when you install it, you should see the option somewhere or you may even be promoted, I'm not sure, I haven't had to do this but I know that's how its done on the S5, if you've already got superSU installed and you didn't have it disable Knox and it won't let you do it now then I'm sure you can find how to start fresh and redo it so you can disable it then you can flash your recovery with Flashify or you can dd the recovery in .IMG format through terminal emulator app, you'll have to look for your exact command line for your device though(getting the command wrong in any way WILL brick the device), Flashify or a similar flashing app, download your S5's recovery file in .img format(don't use Odin to avoid tripping Knox. What's your S5's model number and carrier, I'll see what is available for you.
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i did i'm referring to samsung galaxy tab s. theres no way to do the tab s without tripping knox. i got adb up so time to shoot my codes through for framaroot i do need a recovery for the s5 though as knox is disabled but they say that theres a hardware part that will be tripped.
> 
> UPDATE: none of those worked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to the S5, you asked for a way to get recovery without tripping Knox, if you gave Knox disabled you should be fine flashing recovery. Give me the model number for the S5 and I'll verify whether you're OK to flash without tripping Knox. You should be OK if you disabled know with superSU.
> 
> Tapped in ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So knox is not a hardware a hardware bit just hex code? I was reading that people rooted without tripping knox(i switched to a older kernel then switched back after rooting) were installing custom bootloaders and roms and they did trip knox only when they flashed the rom/recovery but not when they rooted. seems like its part of a phones whatever you call a bios and thats what i really need to figure out. where this new revision of knox is stored and what exactly is it in this new form.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its gonna be hard for me to give you any conclusive answers without a MODEL NUMBER for your S5, each device is different, things like that are model specific, I gotta have at least a model number, I can't find or do anything without that, who you have service with would be helpful info also, sometimes more than one carrier has a certain model on their networks so your carrier makes a difference sometimes
Click to expand...







sm-g900r4 lol thought i added it seeings as i have all my devices info memorized but build number baseband numbers


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Its gonna be hard for me to give you any conclusive answers without a MODEL NUMBER for your S5, each device is different, things like that are model specific, I gotta have at least a model number, I can't find or do anything without that, who you have service with would be helpful info also, sometimes more than one carrier has a certain model on their networks so your carrier makes a difference sometimes


Relevance to Devils Canyon?


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Its gonna be hard for me to give you any conclusive answers without a MODEL NUMBER for your S5, each device is different, things like that are model specific, I gotta have at least a model number, I can't find or do anything without that, who you have service with would be helpful info also, sometimes more than one carrier has a certain model on their networks so your carrier makes a difference sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> Relevance to Devils Canyon?
Click to expand...

No relevance to devils canyon, but if you read you see that I have no way to send him any replies.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> sm-g900r4 lol thought i added it seeings as i have all my devices info memorized but build number baseband numbers


my galaxy s5, is rooted and i removed all the knox crap using wanam exposed.

The issue with bootloader locked galaxy phones is not rooting but loading a custom recovery is off the table. The work around ads a 2nd recovery and keeps the original. I just stopped doing custom roms when i got this one.

I just use it with the rooted stock rom and wanam exposed lets me customize pretty much anything.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> My manual voltage for 4.8GHz is 1.300v. I was thinking of using offset voltage. It seems I have to use +0.080v to get to 1.300v under load. Does that seem high? I remember using only +0.030v for 4.5GHz on my 2600k.


Use adaptive voltage. Means stock (or undervolted) voltage till 4GHz, then your specified adaptive voltage (e.g. 1,3V)


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> sm-g900r4 lol thought i added it seeings as i have all my devices info memorized but build number baseband numbers
> 
> 
> 
> my galaxy s5, is rooted and i removed all the knox crap using wanam exposed.
> 
> The issue with bootloader locked galaxy phones is not rooting but loading a custom recovery is off the table. The work around ads a 2nd recovery and keeps the original. I just stopped doing custom roms when i got this one.
> 
> I just use it with the rooted stock rom and wanam exposed lets me customize pretty much anything.
Click to expand...

Its still good to have at least custom recovery so you can have your backups, even if you don't go for a custom ROM, and its also good to have a recovery when using Xposed.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Use adaptive voltage. Means stock (or undervolted) voltage till 4GHz, then your specified adaptive voltage (e.g. 1,3V)


I don't understand this. How does adaptive with a fixed voltage even make semantic sense? And what advantage could there be to it?


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I don't understand this. How does adaptive with a fixed voltage even make semantic sense? And what advantage could there be to it?


Adaptive voltage combines manual and dynamic voltage. As I said before, the stock vid is used until max stock clocks (e.g. 4GHz) and adaptive voltage takes effect after hitting turbo clocks. The advantage: greater lifespan of your CPU, less heat output in partial load or idle scenarios.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> sm-g900r4 lol thought i added it seeings as i have all my devices info memorized but build number baseband numbers
> 
> 
> 
> my galaxy s5, is rooted and i removed all the knox crap using wanam exposed.
> 
> The issue with bootloader locked galaxy phones is not rooting but loading a custom recovery is off the table. The work around ads a 2nd recovery and keeps the original. I just stopped doing custom roms when i got this one.
> 
> I just use it with the rooted stock rom and wanam exposed lets me customize pretty much anything.
Click to expand...

this is what i was looking for. so then dont remove the original bootloader just add a second one. I'm rooted as well but even so the supersu only disables software knox in the rom so i will try wanam exposed and adding a second recovery. i figured there was a workaround and thats what i was looking for.

UPDATE: dont need custom recovery as the features this has are huge lol. i will only need this.


----------



## replica9000

I just want to verify that I am setting a max voltage of 1.300v for adaptive here, and not about to apply 1.300v in addition to the 1.040v that the CPU is already using.

150301163021.BMP 3072k .BMP file


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this is what i was looking for. so then dont remove the original bootloader just add a second one. I'm rooted as well but even so the supersu only disables software knox in the rom so i will try wanam exposed and adding a second recovery. i figured there was a workaround and thats what i was looking for.
> 
> UPDATE: dont need custom recovery as the features this has are huge lol. i will only need this.


i figured wanam would take care of it. Glad i could help.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> I just want to verify that I am setting a max voltage of 1.300v for adaptive here, and not about to apply 1.300v in addition to the 1.040v that the CPU is already using.
> 
> 150301163021.BMP 3072k .BMP file


Don't use adaptive, it overshoots VCore when there is an AVX load.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> this is what i was looking for. so then dont remove the original bootloader just add a second one. I'm rooted as well but even so the supersu only disables software knox in the rom so i will try wanam exposed and adding a second recovery. i figured there was a workaround and thats what i was looking for.
> 
> UPDATE: dont need custom recovery as the features this has are huge lol. i will only need this.
> 
> 
> 
> i figured wanam would take care of it. Glad i could help.
Click to expand...

thanks as it definitely had the features i wanted.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> I just want to verify that I am setting a max voltage of 1.300v for adaptive here, and not about to apply 1.300v in addition to the 1.040v that the CPU is already using.
> 
> 150301163021.BMP 3072k .BMP file


This is correct. "Total Adaptive ..." should be your desired maximum voltage.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Adaptive voltage combines manual and dynamic voltage. As I said before, the stock vid is used until max stock clocks (e.g. 4GHz) and adaptive voltage takes effect after hitting turbo clocks. The advantage: greater lifespan of your CPU, less heat output in partial load or idle scenarios.


Sadly, I'm still really confused. What you described before sounded exactly like fixed voltage: a single voltage use when the computer is under load, that downvolts when it downclocks or goes idle. But what you are describing now sounds exactly like adaptive voltage, where the motherboard sets the voltage based on the multiplier (and can buggily decide to overvolt if avx2 is used).

It's really annoying that each different motherboard manufacturer uses a completely different set of terms. My gb board calls adaptive "auto", while offset is "normal" (fixed voltage doesn't get a name, you just set a number instead of "auto" or "normal").

The names I use follow what darkwizzie's guide uses. But there's no point arguing over names; it's just annoying there is no standardization as that would make discussions like this so much easier.


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Sadly, I'm still really confused. What you described before sounded exactly like fixed voltage: a single voltage use when the computer is under load, that downvolts when it downclocks or goes idle. But what you are describing now sounds exactly like adaptive voltage, where the motherboard sets the voltage based on the multiplier (and can buggily decide to overvolt if avx2 is used).
> 
> It's really annoying that each different motherboard manufacturer uses a completely different set of terms. My gb board calls adaptive "auto", while offset is "normal" (fixed voltage doesn't get a name, you just set a number instead of "auto" or "normal").


Auto and Adaptive are different. Auto will use the voltage the chip says it should be using. If you overclock, the auto voltage will never scale with the load.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> But there's no point arguing over names; it's just annoying there is no standardization as that would make discussions like this so much easier.


This intel slide shows all there is, calling stuff different is "marketing".


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> ...
> 
> My gb board calls adaptive "auto", while offset is "normal" (fixed voltage doesn't get a name, you just set a number instead of "auto" or "normal").
> 
> ...


My Gigabyte motherboard, shown in my sig-rig if you will expand it, does not have "Adaptive voltage Mode" [*]. It just has Auto which is the absurd value this motherboard thinks my processor requires, Normal which is the "stock" voltage and in which case you can also use Offsets, and then the fixed value.

This is why I use the other two motherboards I own and I regret it that I got this Gigabyte board.

[*]


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Unless...the "Engineers" from Gigabyte made everything work behind the scenes! We cannot then know what is really going on! LMAO!


----------



## Mattousai

One hour stable on realbench, Intel ETU, Cinebench, and Prime95. I'm going to let it run tonight and see if it survives


----------



## fleetfeather

for my next overclocking profile, I plan on using a bit of negative offset to see just how low I can get my vcore in idle states.

I know vcore drops naturally using Cs/EIST, but I'm curious as to whether I can drop the lower volts _even lower_ using offset


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> for my next overclocking profile, I plan on using a bit of negative offset to see just how low I can get my vcore in idle states.
> 
> I know vcore drops naturally using Cs/EIST, but I'm curious as to whether I can drop the lower volts _even lower_ using offset


Curious to see that. Once I settle on a clock, I want to use either offset or adaptive. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## fleetfeather

For most folks, setting up your mobo correctly can result in a software-reported 0.16v vcore idling at the desktop, so you probably wont really want/need to muck around with negative offsets if you don't want to complicate things

My experimenting will mostly just be for curiousity









My main annoyance with the typical way Cs/EIST work is how they set Vcore during everyday tasks. For example, I know from my own tests that I don't *need* ~1.00vcore to run 4.0ghz when watching non-accelerated videos or such, but C States / EIST don't recognise that and set ~1.00vcore at around 4.0ghz because it's simply part of the linear voltage line. My idea basically means I might be able to keep my required Vcore for 4.7ghz, but reduce the Vcore elsewhere along the frequency spectrum lower than what is typically being provided

We shall see!


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> but I'm curious as to whether I can drop the lower volts _even lower_ using offset


Please share if you manage to go lower









http://abload.de/image.php?img=voltagexop5f.png


----------



## fleetfeather

my reported 0.16v vcore @ idle is being provided by HWInfo64. Not too sure how accurate it is with respect to my own system, but I do slightly doubt ASrock's tool is providing you with a reasonably accurate reading there


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I do slightly doubt ASrock's tool is providing you with a reasonably accurate reading there


The idle VCore readout at the board's V-probe fluctuates at around 0.02X V, close enough to that tool measurement in my book. What's your definition of reasonably accurate reading?


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Please share if you manage to go lower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=voltagexop5f.png


Let me know if you can do that at load LOL


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattousai*
> 
> Let me know if you can do that at load LOL


Load will be 1.35V since that's the Override value


----------



## Mattousai

I would prefer the 0.000v


----------



## aerotracks

Why bother, easiest way to achieve an exact 0.000v is cut the cord


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Why bother, easiest way to achieve an exact 0.000v is cut the cord


Then you can't play Farm heroes saga on facebook...

That's why we build these rigs right? To play facebook games...


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> This intel slide shows all there is, calling stuff different is "marketing".


According to that slide, each frequency should have a set voltage in the default curve. How, then, do we get overvolting from avx2 use?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> My Gigabyte motherboard, shown in my sig-rig if you will expand it, does not have "Adaptive voltage Mode" [*]. It just has Auto which is the absurd value this motherboard thinks my processor requires, Normal which is the "stock" voltage and in which case you can also use Offsets, and then the fixed value.
> 
> This is why I use the other two motherboards I own and I regret it that I got this Gigabyte board.


Auto appears to be what that intel slide refers to as the "default curve". It overvolts heavily, increases with frequency, and caps at like 1.36V. I thought normal was the same as offset mode, but I admit I haven't bothered using it. Fixed voltage works just fine and I still don't see why you wouldn't always want to use it.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> According to that slide, each frequency should have a set voltage in the default curve. How, then, do we get overvolting from avx2 use?


As frequency increases, voltage increases (as shown on the graph). the voltages that appear for each frequency are simply higher for the avx2 instruction set than they are for avx, sse, mmx etc.

the reason you don't see higher voltages at lower frequencies when running the avx2 instructions is simply because avx2 instructions are more intensive and involved to execute, and thus raise the frequency where available rather than getting executed at lower frequencies


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> According to that slide, each frequency should have a set voltage in the default curve. How, then, do we get overvolting from avx2 use?
> *Auto appears to be what that intel slide refers to as the "default curve". It overvolts heavily, increases with frequency, and caps at like 1.36V.* I thought normal was the same as offset mode, but I admit I haven't bothered using it. Fixed voltage works just fine and I still don't see why you wouldn't always want to use it.


Yeah. Maybe. In your system.

Some time ago I have observed a different behavior. I am always referring to my Gigabyte motherboard. On the other two motherboards I have absolutely no issue with Adaptive.

[Whoever cares] read from post #191 down to post #198, please.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> According to that slide, each frequency should have a set voltage in the default curve. *How, then, do we get overvolting from avx2 use*?


It is because these chips come "programmed" from Intel like this. When AVX2 is detected the CPU bypasses user's settings and demands and gets as much voltage as it wants. There's nothing the user can do about this besides always using a Manual (fixed) Vcore.


----------



## Mattousai

4.8 is stable, onto 4.9


----------



## fleetfeather

realbench. oh the irony


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> realbench. oh the irony


Its passed that, intel XTU, and aida64. Is that good enough, or is there another program you would prefer OC guru?


----------



## Mattousai

Not bench stable, but am in Windows playing around at 5GHz.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattousai*
> 
> Not bench stable, but am in Windows playing around at 5GHz.


Put more Volts into it.
Looks like you have quite some room to spare.

Post an XTU bench result when you are done. :thumbup:


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Put more Volts into it.
> Looks like you have quite some room to spare.
> 
> Post an XTU bench result when you are done. :thumbup:


Will do. Was able to pass a 5 minute XTU @ 1.23v. Far from stable, but I'm liking my chances here. Highest core got to 78c.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattousai*
> 
> Will do. Was able to pass a 5 minute XTU @ 1.23v. Far from stable, but I'm liking my chances here. Highest core got to 78c.


The Bench is harder to run then the Stress test.









What cooler you have.?


----------



## Mattousai

Yeah, I had to up my volts to 1.28 in order to run it. Using an H105. Hit 83c.

I may eventually delid this bad boy and see what I can do. Seeing as its only 2 weeks old though, I'm going to hold off on that.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattousai*
> 
> Yeah, I had to up my volts to 1.28 in order to run it. Using an H105. Hit 83c.
> 
> I may eventually delid this bad boy and see what I can do. Seeing as its only 2 weeks old though, I'm going to hold off on that.


ScreenShot.?

Delid will get you 5.1 for sure, maybe even 5.2.


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> ScreenShot.?
> 
> Delid will get you 5.1 for sure, maybe even 5.2.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattousai*


Nice. If you can't go any further on Core because of your temps then start ramping up your Cache.
I see its still at stock.


----------



## Artah

Wow. dhenzjhen i7 4790k 6.5Ghz 1.764 -118C ES what did you use to cool it with? Sorry if it was mentioned before but I need time to catch up on reading 1,468 pages.


----------



## Mattousai

Yeah, so far I've only touch my multiplier and volts. I just wanted to see what the chip could do using nothing but brute force. I certainly won't run 5GHz as a daily driver at this point. I would really prefer my max temps to be below 80c









Still, I'm very happy with what this CPU can do. It looks like I will stick with 4.8 for my day to day OC. If I delid, and/or go custom water, then I will probably change my mind. LOL


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Wow. dhenzjhen i7 4790k 6.5Ghz 1.764 -118C ES what did you use to cool it with? Sorry if it was mentioned before but I need time to catch up on reading 1,468 pages.


That -118C should have suggested that it was done on LN2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattousai*
> 
> Yeah, so far I've only touch my multiplier and volts. I just wanted to see what the chip could do using nothing but brute force. I certainly won't run 5GHz as a daily driver at this point. I would really prefer my max temps to be below 80c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, I'm very happy with what this CPU can do. It looks like I will stick with 4.8 for my day to day OC. If I delid, and/or go custom water, then I will probably change my mind. LOL


There is Multiplier & Voltage for the Cache too, not sure if you know that.
4.8 sounds good for day to day use.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattousai*
> 
> Yeah, so far I've only touch my multiplier and volts. I just wanted to see what the chip could do using nothing but brute force. I certainly won't run 5GHz as a daily driver at this point. I would really prefer my max temps to be below 80c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, I'm very happy with what this CPU can do. It looks like I will stick with 4.8 for my day to day OC. If I delid, and/or go custom water, then I will probably change my mind. LOL


at full stock what voltages u have on cpu-z under load ?
do a screen


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattousai*
> 
> Yeah, so far I've only touch my multiplier and volts. I just wanted to see what the chip could do using nothing but brute force. I certainly won't run 5GHz as a daily driver at this point. I would really prefer my max temps to be below 80c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, I'm very happy with what this CPU can do. It looks like I will stick with 4.8 for my day to day OC. If I delid, and/or go custom water, then I will probably change my mind. LOL


I need to use a better temp measuring software sigh. Mine shows around 33-39c and less if I run all my radiator fans at full speed. I'm reading this temp with hardware monitor the whole time it's running 5GHz.

(corrected temp reading software)


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> That -118C should have suggested that it was done on LN2.
> There is Multiplier & Voltage for the Cache too, not sure if you know that.
> 4.8 sounds good for day to day use.


Yeah, I saw that. Any good guides around about fiddling with those? It's my first time personally overclocking a haswell based chip and I don't want to just muck with things I don't fully understand.


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I need to use a better temp measuring software sigh. Mine shows around 33-39c and less if I run all my radiator fans at full speed. I'm reading this temp with hardware monitor the whole time it's running 5GHz.
> 
> (corrected temp reading software)


LOL Does core temp/real temp show the same thing?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> That -118C should have suggested that it was done on LN2.
> There is Multiplier & Voltage for the Cache too, not sure if you know that.
> 4.8 sounds good for day to day use.


Do you know if cache multipliers affect the stability of the cpu multiplier OC?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattousai*
> 
> LOL Does core temp/real temp show the same thing?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattousai*
> 
> LOL Does core temp/real temp show the same thing?


I'll have to check again when I get home but I know it can't be right lol.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Do you know if cache multipliers affect the stability of the cpu multiplier OC?


yes, it can


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> yes, it can


ahh ok, I'll have to do more tests with this devil's canyon beast when I get more time.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> at full stock what voltages u have on cpu-z under load ?
> do a screen


If you are concerned about Sub-zero scaling, then Stock VID means squat for DC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattousai*
> 
> Yeah, I saw that. Any good guides around about fiddling with those? It's my first time personally overclocking a haswell based chip and I don't want to just muck with things I don't fully understand.


This is for Haswell, but works for DC too.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> If you are concerned about Sub-zero scaling, then Stock VID means squat for DC.
> This is for Haswell, but works for DC too.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


Thanks! +rep.


----------



## mxthunder

is there a certain uncore frequency i should be at for 5+ ghz? I am benching with CPU temps in negative 0*F range, but hitting a wall at 5.2, regardless of vcore up to 1.65. Tried cache frequency from stock up to 4.8Ghz


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> is there a certain uncore frequency i should be at for 5+ ghz? I am benching with CPU temps in negative 0*F range, but hitting a wall at 5.2, regardless of vcore up to 1.65. Tried cache frequency from stock up to 4.8Ghz


Usually UnCore 300-400Mhz under the CPU core is fine.

Varies on everybody's CPU, some can run higher, some can run lower.

What are you using to cool your CPU..?


----------



## fleetfeather

cache anywhere within 1ghz range of core is fine.

this was discussed and explored in depth a mere 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## mxthunder

Thanks for the replies.
Custom water loop with anti freeze outside in ~15*F temps


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Thanks for the replies.
> Custom water loop with anti freeze outside in ~15*F temps


Not enough cold.

You might kill your Chip, but that's up to you.
I have stopped advising people about Voltages.


----------



## mxthunder

meh, I ran Sandy and Ivy in basically the same senario's with up to 1.65V and never had an issue, although I must say this damn haswell does not scale nearly as well.
CPU temps remain -2 - -7*C under load regardless.


----------



## vb10

What are the preferred / recommended boards for running these? I am thinking of picking up a 4790k + mb combo at a local microcenter.


----------



## mxthunder

with haswell it doesnt matter what mobo as much as a lot of the vreg circuitry is integrated onto the cpu. any $100+ z87/z97 mobo will basically do the trick


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming 5. ASRock Z97 Extreme4 if it's at least $10 cheaper.


----------



## vb10

Thanks for the replies.
ASRock Z97 Extreme4 is $120 AR and no GB Z97X-Gaming 5, but they have a Gaming 7 for $140 AR. Both rebates $20.
How about something with built in WiFi?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I'd rather use a PCI card for that honestly. I haven't found a board that has 8 phase VRM and wifi without costing more than it should. There might be a model out that that would work. If anyone finds one, let me know.


----------



## Mega Man

sorry you have to pay for quality

i laugh when people say they are over priced. esp with all the warranty fraud going on


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vb10*
> 
> Thanks for the replies.
> ASRock Z97 Extreme4 is $120 AR and no GB Z97X-Gaming 5, but they have a Gaming 7 for $140 AR. Both rebates $20.
> How about something with built in WiFi?


what is your budget?http://pcpartpicker.com/part/asus-motherboard-z97prowifiac
http://pcpartpicker.com/part/asrock-motherboard-z97eitxac
http://pcpartpicker.com/part/asus-motherboard-z97iplus
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157568&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=

and since i have it:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128700&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=


----------



## vb10

I didn't have any particular budget in mind - just was trying not to compromise, be limited, and regret it later. I was, however, looking to get something from microcenter, since they have the best 4790k prices and the -$40 for buying cpu+mb.

The ASUS Z97 pro wifi looks nice. Would it have any advantages over something like the Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 7 + PCI WIFI card?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vb10*
> 
> I didn't have any particular budget in mind - just was trying not to compromise, be limited, and regret it later. I was, however, looking to get something from microcenter, since they have the best 4790k prices and the -$40 for buying cpu+mb.
> 
> The ASUS Z97 pro wifi looks nice. Would it have any advantages over something like the Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 7 + PCI WIFI card?


asus designates a port for wifi not n your normal pciex 1 slot but i'm not sure. i say get what you can afford rather than buy low and need to upgrade mobo later for more features or space. Advantages wise i like gigabytes reliability I wouldn't say their wifi is better however. i only use wifi to connect to my printer as i have 2 ethernet ports i teamed in all 3 os'es and have no need for wifi other than printer. the wifi card i believe is the same as mine and this works very well but again i still can't highlight anything useful.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattousai*
> 
> LOL Does core temp/real temp show the same thing?


I just checked, core temp/real temp show about the same. It's around 32-35c right now @ 5Ghz+


----------



## Mr-Dark

Just sold my 4790k +z97 +16gb ddr3 ram going to the beast 5820k +x99+ddr4


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Just sold my 4790k +z97 +16gb ddr3 ram going to the beast 5820k +x99+ddr4


Good move...


----------



## serpentiny

Hi, guys,

Could you please help me with some settings of my OC Formula, I have the following configuration:

CPU i7 4790K
MB ASROCK Z97 OC Formula
RAM 4x4 GB Crucial Ballistix Elite (DDR3 PC3-14900/1866 Mhz • 9-9-9-27)
Watercool - Alphacool Monsta 480
Before proceeding to this configuration had 4 cores s.775 configuration and now everything is quite different as settings and is a little difficult at least for starters.
My goal is maximum stability and performance. I found out some settings which I have to set before increasing the voltage:

Cache Ratio: 40x
CPU Input voltage: Auto
BLCK Spread Spectrum: DISABLED
CPU OC Fixed Mode: DISABLED
Multi Core Enhancement: ENABLED

*DRAM Timing Configuration:*
Load XMP Setting: XMP 1.3

*Voltage Configuration:*

CPU Chace voltage mode: Auto

*Schermata advanced/cpu configuration:*

Intel virtualization tech: DISABLED

Thanks in advance.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> If you are concerned about Sub-zero scaling, then Stock VID means squat for DC.
> This is for Haswell, but works for DC too.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


it's not about subzero only, for scaling comparison an other things.
unfortunately talking to trees


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattousai*
> 
> Yeah, I had to up my volts to 1.28 in order to run it. Using an H105. Hit 83c.
> 
> I may eventually delid this bad boy and see what I can do. Seeing as its only 2 weeks old though, I'm going to hold off on that.


83c at 1.28v with an h105 seems quite high. What's your ambient, and what we're you doing when you go over 80? Is it hyperthreading that adds more?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serpentiny*
> 
> Multi Core Enhancement: ENABLED


Set that disabled


----------



## v1ral

This may be too soon to say...
But I'm dabbling at overclocking my CPU and @4.6ghz at 1.15 vcore, sounds pretty great.....


----------



## scracy

Just for a laugh XTU Benchmark [email protected] cache ratio at 4.5Ghz no memory tweaks


----------



## tomytom99

I remember once I ran a test in XTU, and went fine, but then I opened Chrome, and I hung. You can never be sure about OC all the time







.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> I remember once I ran a test in XTU, and went fine, but then I opened Chrome, and I hung. You can never be sure about OC all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


True but i have run XTU stability test for an hour as well as Aida64,3Dmark 11, Cinebench, PcMark 7,several different video transcoding programs all at these settings with no issues so far for the last couple of weeks,im fairly satisfied its stable.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> True but i have run XTU stability test for an hour as well as Aida64,3Dmark 11, Cinebench, PcMark 7,several different video transcoding programs all at these settings with no issues so far for the last couple of weeks,im fairly satisfied its stable.


Realbench?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Realbench?


Haven't tried that yet might give that a go


----------



## firefoxx04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> This may be too soon to say...
> But I'm dabbling at overclocking my CPU and @4.6ghz at 1.15 vcore, sounds pretty great.....


do plenty of testing. I thought my 4.6 we stable at 1.2v but turns out I needed 1.23. Good luck!


----------



## Tasm

Whats the max 24/7 voltage for the 4690k?1.275v?

4.6 1.2v, rock solid.


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 83c at 1.28v with an h105 seems quite high. What's your ambient, and what we're you doing when you go over 80? Is it hyperthreading that adds more?


I was stressing the CPU with Intel XTU benchmark runs. It doesn't run at that temp normally


----------



## v1ral

4 hours of realbench with all allotted memory good for stability?

Currently testing 46 @ 1.2 core *in bios*, also my VID is 1.04 is that any good??
Temps so far highest is 81c on an H70.... I wonder how that equates to if I go full custom loop..


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> 
> Just for a laugh XTU Benchmark [email protected] cache ratio at 4.5Ghz no memory tweaks


Seems a little low, not sure why. I score a round 124X at 4.9GHz 4.4GHz cache and 2400 CL9 memory.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> 
> Just for a laugh XTU Benchmark [email protected] cache ratio at 4.5Ghz no memory tweaks
> 
> 
> 
> Seems a little low, not sure why. I score a round 124X at 4.9GHz 4.4GHz cache and 2400 CL9 memory.
Click to expand...

That's because of your memory.


----------



## rt123

DP.


----------



## By-Tor

Ran XTU @ 4.9.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Ran XTU @ 4.9.


What RAM is that.??


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> What RAM is that.??


Sexy 2400mhz Trident X



Bumped up the FSB to get 4.95ghz out of it.


----------



## rt123

^^^^

Thanks.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Sexy 2400mhz Trident X
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Same model I'm running.
Funny thing was when I was building my 4790k machine everyone was carrying on about the 1.65 volts the ram uses, claiming it'll damage the chips ram controller..lol..
I think Penn & Teller says it the best... "Bull$#%^".....

Got a rock solid stable machine, I'm running all cores at 4.4Ghz with 1.18volts (all stress tests passes)...lol


----------



## By-Tor

I wanted to see how my old 1600mhz Sammies OCed to 2400mhz would fair against the Tridents in the same test.. Only 7 points off the Tridents, I call that a win for the old Samsungs...



Very Sexy....


----------



## Lunatiic

Currently I have found that my cpu is stable at 4.6Ghz @ 1.36VID and 4.5Ghz 1.26VID. Both passed 50 loops of x264. Should I keep it at 4.6Ghz or is 1.36VID too high? I have custom loop in the mail arriving soon as well.


----------



## FrostyAMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I wanted to see how my old 1600mhz Sammies OCed to 2400mhz would fair against the Tridents in the same test.. Only 7 points off the Tridents, I call that a win for the old Samsungs...
> 
> 
> 
> Very Sexy....


What was volts fed to the Samsung ? Got them too trying to get to 1200 nyself


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lunatiic*
> 
> Currently I have found that my cpu is stable at 4.6Ghz @ 1.36VID and 4.5Ghz 1.26VID. Both passed 50 loops of x264. Should I keep it at 4.6Ghz or is 1.36VID too high? I have custom loop in the mail arriving soon as well.


its really up to you and how you use your machine. Personally, that last 100mhz does not seem worth .100v.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> What was volts fed to the Samsung ? Got them too trying to get to 1200 nyself


Same as the Tridents, 1.65v. I just popped the Tridents out and the samsungs in.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lunatiic*
> 
> Currently I have found that my cpu is stable at 4.6Ghz @ 1.36VID and 4.5Ghz 1.26VID. Both passed 50 loops of x264. Should I keep it at 4.6Ghz or is 1.36VID too high? I have custom loop in the mail arriving soon as well.


That'll be at least 10°C more. Wouldn't do it. Dropped mine from 4,8 (1,31V) to 4,7 (1,25V) and temps went down by 11°C.







But a delid is coming soon.


----------



## LostParticle

Yesterday I received my new chip, a replacement CPU, after activating Intel's Performance Tuning Protection Plan that I've purchased a few months ago.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







After clearing CMOS and entering in the BIOS for the first time, things appeared pretty disheartening:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Despite the initial disappointment I made a few efforts.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







In all the previous tests:
- The latest binaries are used in the x264 test. The file from 24-Feb-2015 21:24.
- Override Voltage Mode used in both Core and Uncore voltages.
- Prolimatech PK-3 Thermal Compound
- Full fan setup shown in my sig-rig
- Room temperature = 20C



It's decent. My previous chip could not pass 5 loops of the x264 at 4.8GHz, on all four cores, no-matter-what.

Tomorrow I will "translate" all these (fixed) voltages into Adaptive(s). And then I will chase my goal: the best per-core O/C this chip can handle.

I am satisfied.

ps: just a screenshot I managed to take, after finishing with everything.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







ps_1: @$ilent, add me again in the list, please.


----------



## LostParticle

Okay, allow me an update and forgive the consecutive post, I'd edit my previous one but it would be too much.

I love Adaptive Voltage Mode -*only* when it's implemented appropriately on the motherboard- so I've set my previous Override (fixed) voltage to Adaptive, in the 4.8GHz profile. The other two, the 4.6 & 4.7GHz, do not interest me. For 4.8 GHz this chip requires 1.340V core voltage and 1.250V uncore (cache) voltage for 4.4GHz cache. This is what I've set manually in the BIOS in my previous testing, and as you have seen in my screenshots it translated to a max VCore = 1.376V and to a max cache voltage = 1.280V, under the x264 stress test (which, as they say, engages AVX2).

Here is what happened when I have set Adaptive Vcore core = 1.340V, in the BIOS, so the same value as the fixed VCore:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







As you can see, max VCore after 2 loops is 1.376V. Adaptive did not ask for more Core voltage than Override (mode).

Then I have also set the cache voltage in Adaptive mode, 1.250V in the BIOS. I have also enabled (and not just left on Auto) ALL the C-States of my motherboard, besides one which I've left on Auto because it interferes with my sound card. By the way, you can tell that the C-States are enabled because VCore# takes the value of 0.000V and also you can tell that Adaptive is engaged because Core VID# drops. I'd also like to add that I always use the High Performance Plan in Windows 7 and I just set the processor's minimum state to 0%. So, anyway, here is what happened:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The CPU cache voltage raised to an 1.280V max, exactly as it did when it was manually (fixed) set. This time a spike in VCore0 can be seen (1.392V) but I strongly believe that this was just a spike and nothing more. Core VID# is raised in this case of the Adaptive Mode but I think that the user shouldn't bother about what the CPU "thinks" it "might" need. But look how both the Cache and the Vcore idle (drop), look how the Core VID# idles and also....look that I am running my CPU cooler in the Silent profile -look at the Min values of the fans- and the Max Core Temp is...the same! It is 77C whereas earlier when the fans where spinning at +1900rpm, Core Max was 78C! Room temp is always 20C.

So.... I'm glad that Adaptive works amazingly nicely on this motherboard! Of course, I will test it after 24h regular usage. But even IF I will observe high Vcore values, no problem. I will simply decrease it by 0.010 - 0.020V and it will Adapt! So, all good again!









Thanks for your patience!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Snip


Nice testing.

I am a glad someone else is impressed with Asrock Z97 OCF. I feel like Asrock doesn't get enough recognization for how good their Mobo(s) are.


----------



## $ilent

@LostParticle

You can add yourself to the club, use the link in the first post marked SIGNUP LINK.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I am a glad someone else is impressed with Asrock Z97 OCF.


Z87M has been doing just as well









Don't know if I've posted this here before, CineBench from couple days ago
http://abload.de/image.php?img=1350849.jpg9nkd0.png


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Nice testing.
> 
> I am a glad someone else is impressed with Asrock Z97 OCF. I feel like Asrock doesn't get enough recognization for how good their Mobo(s) are.


Thank you!









The ASRock Z97 Extreme6 was my first Intel motherboard, ever. A fabulous motherboard!! The only one which gave me the opportunity of the per-core o/c so beautifully-unpainfully! One of the best (boards) for the average overclocker, according to my personal opinion.

I've paid my fair share of cash to other motherboard manufacturers, too. For what's shown in my sig-rig, besides the OC Formula of course, I've gained the right, I believe, to say my opinion: better allow the user control instead of (trying) to do it on your own behind the scenes, and...as for you...yeah...lovely-lovely interface and plenty of colors and buttons but...wish it would also work, wish it would just do the job.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serpentiny*
> 
> Hi, guys,
> 
> Could you please help me with some settings of my OC Formula, I have the following configuration:
> 
> CPU i7 4790K
> MB ASROCK Z97 OC Formula
> RAM 4x4 GB Crucial Ballistix Elite (DDR3 PC3-14900/1866 Mhz • 9-9-9-27)
> Watercool - Alphacool Monsta 480
> Before proceeding to this configuration had 4 cores s.775 configuration and now everything is quite different as settings and is a little difficult at least for starters.
> My goal is maximum stability and performance. I found out some settings which I have to set before increasing the voltage:
> 
> Cache Ratio: 40x
> CPU Input voltage: Auto
> BLCK Spread Spectrum: DISABLED
> CPU OC Fixed Mode: DISABLED
> Multi Core Enhancement: ENABLED
> 
> *DRAM Timing Configuration:*
> Load XMP Setting: XMP 1.3
> 
> *Voltage Configuration:*
> 
> CPU Chace voltage mode: Auto
> 
> *Schermata advanced/cpu configuration:*
> 
> Intel virtualization tech: DISABLED
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi!









My suggestion:

Get the latest BIOS + clear CMOS.

Get into the BIOS and load one of the ready-made o/c profiles. Load the 4.6 GHz oc profile, for example. Reboot and back in the BIOS lower the Vcore to 1.20V or 1.25V. Also, set it to Override Mode, if you wish, because I think the 4.6 is using Adaptive. Test this oc profile with the latest x264 test, 5 loops. Check your voltages and temperatures with the latest beta of HWiNFO64 and the latest CPU-Z, while the test is running. Post your screenshots and we will talk about the rest.

ps:
a) complete your sig-rig, please
b) have you removed the two pieces of tape, (like Scotch®), located on the yellow heatsinks?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*IF* I recall correctly:


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> So.... I'm glad that Adaptive works amazingly nicely on this motherboard! Of course, I will test it after 24h regular usage. But even IF I will observe high Vcore values, no problem. I will simply decrease it by 0.010 - 0.020V and it will Adapt! So, all good again!


So you're saying the avx2 voltage bug is fixed on that board? I thought it was a cpu issue! That does solve most (or all?) of the issues with adaptive, but I still don't see what advantage it gives you unless you're changing multipliers (as with boost).


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> So you're saying the avx2 voltage bug is fixed on that board? I thought it was a cpu issue! That does solve most (or all?) of the issues with adaptive, but I still don't see what advantage it gives you unless you're changing multipliers (as with boost).


Well, I cannot be 100% certain that the "Adaptive bug", as you call it, is fixed. All I do is post screenshots of my tests and write down all the settings I use. I will run Prime95, too, though, after a while. Adaptive helps me on my per-core overclock. IF I will manage to set it, that is... I need per-core because, as you've probably understood, even though this recent chip is better than my previous one, it only goes up to 4.8 GHz. Still better than the previous one which had a wall at 4.7, but still no 4.9 or 5.0, for me. So I will manage to have these clocks at 2 of my cores, at least, hopefully. Why? Because that's the way I like it.

UPDATE
Okay, so I have run Prime95 v.28.5, blend test. Inside the local.txt file I've placed the following command (and only it):

- CpuSupportsFMA3=0 (this means : NO FMA3 but AVX works fully)

The result was that my Vcore raised to 1.424V. This happened on my current 4.8 GHz profile which has Adaptive Vcore mode , 1.340V in the BIOS.
I did not leave it to run more than a couple of minutes, not because I am afraid of volts / temps (73C, max) but because I do not have time right now. I might load my 4.7 profile with its lower Adaptive Vcore and test a bit with Prime95 there.

This will happen only out of curiosity though - not because I mind or plan to change something. I will not change anything because I will never use Prime95 neither any kind of software which will stress my machine as hard as Prime does.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Z87M has been doing just as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if I've posted this here before, CineBench from couple days ago
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=1350849.jpg9nkd0.png


I know you are quite satisfied with both your Z87/Z97 OCFs.
Haven't seen that result before, no 5 giggles.??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ASRock Z97 Extreme6 was my first Intel motherboard, ever. A fabulous motherboard!! The only one which gave me the opportunity of the per-core o/c so beautifully-unpainfully! One of the best (boards) for the average overclocker, according to my personal opinion.
> 
> I've paid my fair share of cash to other motherboard manufacturers, too. For what's shown in my sig-rig, besides the OC Formula of course, I've gained the right, I believe, to say my opinion: better allow the user control instead of (trying) to do it on your own behind the scenes, and...as for you...yeah...lovely-lovely interface and plenty of colors and buttons but...*wish it would also work, wish it would just do the job*.


Can you explain what you mean here.?
You have troubles with OCF too.?

Btw I know months ago you shared your discontent at Gigabyte SOC Force, I had to get another Z97 Giga mobo for a competition & yes the UEFI is junk...
Although the Classic UEFI BIOS is barely functional, while the HD BIOS has stupid glitches. Screw Gigabyte, alteast on z97.


----------



## Forceman

Well, now that I delidded, I kind of feel like I'm going to have to push the voltage to use back that 20C.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Haven't seen that result before, no 5 giggles.??


Raising VCore will just result in the chip giving me the finger. The joys of a very low VID chip on ambient cooling (air on Z87). Consequently, I took a good look at the memory side of things and improved there


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Well, now that I delidded, I kind of feel like I'm going to have to push the voltage to use back that 20C.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice job. 20c drop is excellent plus the core temps are nice and even.







What delid method did you use?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Nice job. 20c drop is excellent plus the core temps are nice and even.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What delid method did you use?


Vice only. Took more tightening than I expected actually (I used the hammer on my Haswell), but maybe that's because I was using a small vice, or maybe because I've been running it for a couple of months already.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Haven't seen that result before, no 5 giggles.??
> 
> 
> 
> Raising VCore will just result in the chip giving me the finger. The joys of a very low VID chip on ambient cooling (air on Z87). Consequently, I took a good look at the memory side of things and improved there
Click to expand...

That sucks.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Adaptive helps me on my per-core overclock.


Nice!

On my crappy board, the voltage seems to flatline after 46x so a per-core overclock including more than that, simply won't work.

How do you handle input voltage? Just have enough for the highest multiplier? Or do you need lower input voltage at a certain multiplier with 1 core than you would with 4?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Can you explain what you mean here.?
> You have troubles with OCF too.?
> 
> Btw I know months ago you shared your discontent at Gigabyte SOC Force, I had to get another Z97 Giga mobo for a competition & yes the UEFI is junk...
> Although the Classic UEFI BIOS is barely functional, while the HD BIOS has stupid glitches. Screw Gigabyte, alteast on z97.


With the ASRock Z97 OC Formula I did not have any issue, so far. I have not tried my per-core o/c yet to see how it will handle it but, so far, I had no problem. I have to manually set my GPU to Gen3, because when overclocking it automatically sets it to Gen2 (max 5000 Gbps in HWiNFO64), but other than that, nothing.

If you will open my rig in a new tab you will see that I own three motherboards. The text you made bold was written for the Hero VII. "l_ovely-lovely interface and plenty of colors and buttons but...wish it would also work, wish it would just do the job._". With my previous chip I had a very hard time reaching my 4.7 with it. That's why I've expressed myself in this way.

When it comes to the Gigabyte Z97X SOC Force, here are a few things I can recall:
- The Uncore (cache) ratio/clock does not drop (idle) when out of Optimized Defaults, no-matter-what-you-do
- I've used it on open air, using a Noctua NH-U14S 2 fan setup, as my CPU cooler. The pcb of my GPU was almost touching the Noctua. Another guy made a question about this, he never got an answer.
- It asked more Vcore for the same chip under the same overclock.
- It does not offer Adaptive Voltage Mode or it does it in a way nobody can understand - and I haven't found any documentation about it!
- There is no support at all. Honestly, I do not understand why a colossus like Gigabyte does not have a person reading the respective threads in these forums, scan them, and once a week come and help the users with their inquiries.

These are what I can recall. I don't like thinking about it.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> On my crappy board, the voltage seems to flatline after 46x so a per-core overclock including more than that, simply won't work.
> 
> How do you handle input voltage? Just have enough for the highest multiplier? Or do you need lower input voltage at a certain multiplier with 1 core than you would with 4?


Later today I will make my first attempt of per-core o/c on this board. I will then write my conclusions and most probably I will ask my questions. It is a bit of a complicated procedure and I, too, need to clarify a few matters.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> That sucks.


There's no way around saying that these 4790k are a nightmare on air cooling, even with a big fat twin tower. Will be converting my bench table to water later today


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> With the ASRock Z97 OC Formula I did not have any issue, so far. I have not tried my per-core o/c yet to see how it will handle it but, so far, I had no problem. I have to manually set my GPU to Gen3, because when overclocking it automatically sets it to Gen2 (max 5000 Gbps in HWiNFO64), but other than that, nothing.
> 
> If you will open my rig in a new tab you will see that I own three motherboards. The text you made bold was written for the Hero VII. "l_ovely-lovely interface and plenty of colors and buttons but...wish it would also work, wish it would just do the job._". With my previous chip I had a very hard time reaching my 4.7 with it. That's why I've expressed myself in this way.
> 
> When it comes to the Gigabyte Z97X SOC Force, here are a few things I can recall:
> - The Uncore (cache) ratio/clock does not drop (idle) when out of Optimized Defaults, no-matter-what-you-do
> - I've used it on open air, using a Noctua NH-U14S 2 fan setup, as my CPU cooler. The pcb of my GPU was almost touching the Noctua. Another guy made a question about this, he never got an answer.
> - It asked more Vcore for the same chip under the same overclock.
> - It does not offer Adaptive Voltage Mode or it does it in a way nobody can understand - and I haven't found any documentation about it!
> - There is no support at all. Honestly, I do not understand why a colossus like Gigabyte does not have a person reading the respective threads in these forums, scan them, and once a week come and help the users with their inquiries.
> 
> These are what I can recall. I don't like thinking about it.


I had tried doing a per core OC, but since I can't set the individual voltage for each core, didn't seem worth the trouble.


----------



## LostParticle

Okay, I think I have finished with my per-core overclock, so I discovered the best I can do with this chip. It went OK.

After realizing that it is impossible to even log in Windows at 5.1 GHz with one core -only one time it worked, no problem with that- I was hoping to be able to set at least one core at 5.0 GHz. Even though I could boot in Windows and run staff it could not stabilize, not even with a fixed Vcore of 1.430V. I am talking about one core only set in the BIOS, and I was using Prime95 because I don't know how to run the x264 test on a single core. It was always crushing.

So I settled for less. After clearing CMOS and entering in the BIOS, I have set the following:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










In addition:
- ASMedia Sata3 Mode : Disabled
- Intel Rapid Start Technology: Disabled
- Intel Smart Connect: Disabled
- Intel Thunderbolt : Disabled
- PCIE1 Link Speed: Gen3
-On board Audio: Disabled.



*The results*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Room temperature = 20C

Idle, 10 minutes


Various results:
_This is *not* stability testing. I just wanted to see how Adaptive will behave._

All cores (so, at x48)


Two cores (so, at x49)


x264


While scanning the system with MSE (full scan)


XTU 10 minutes


Recall please that for 4.8GHz on all cores I need a fixed Vcore = 1.340V in the BIOS - max Vcore = 1.376 under the x264 test



I am glad I have discovered the limits of my processor and I am satisfied from its performance. Adaptive works fine for me. If I will face any issue/instability, which I doubt, I will just set the Vcore Additional Offset at -0.060. I might also set one core at 5.0 GHz, whenever I'll feel loose.

Going to perform a clean Windows 7 installation now and start using my system.

Thank you.


----------



## djthrottleboi

lol igpu has dropped me bench scores. now i need to try to get them back up. i hate using igpu.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> With the ASRock Z97 OC Formula I did not have any issue, so far. I have not tried my per-core o/c yet to see how it will handle it but, so far, I had no problem. I have to manually set my GPU to Gen3, because when overclocking it automatically sets it to Gen2 (max 5000 Gbps in HWiNFO64), but other than that, nothing.
> 
> If you will open my rig in a new tab you will see that I own three motherboards. The text you made bold was written for the Hero VII. "l_ovely-lovely interface and plenty of colors and buttons but...wish it would also work, wish it would just do the job._". With my previous chip I had a very hard time reaching my 4.7 with it. That's why I've expressed myself in this way.
> 
> When it comes to the Gigabyte Z97X SOC Force, here are a few things I can recall:
> - The Uncore (cache) ratio/clock does not drop (idle) when out of Optimized Defaults, no-matter-what-you-do
> - I've used it on open air, using a Noctua NH-U14S 2 fan setup, as my CPU cooler. The pcb of my GPU was almost touching the Noctua. Another guy made a question about this, he never got an answer.
> - It asked more Vcore for the same chip under the same overclock.
> - It does not offer Adaptive Voltage Mode or it does it in a way nobody can understand - and I haven't found any documentation about it!
> - There is no support at all. Honestly, I do not understand why a colossus like Gigabyte does not have a person reading the respective threads in these forums, scan them, and once a week come and help the users with their inquiries.
> 
> These are what I can recall. I don't like thinking about it.


Okay, I understand.
Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> There's no way around saying that these 4790k are a nightmare on air cooling, even with a big fat twin tower. Will be converting my bench table to water later today


All the Haswell i7 are troublesome on air cooling.
But what are you doing on air, I thought you had a heft Water Cooling loop and also a Chiller.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> But what are you doing on air


Yup, but my water cooling is connected to the tower. I think you can see it in the picture below, switching mems is one PITA. And I change a lot between Sammies and PSC, so every time I need to pull out both graphics cards, swap sticks, insert cards again.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_8044x6uwj.jpg

That's why I got myself a bench table (now on water also). Should I totally lose it one day, I'll get another 10ft of tubing and connect bench table WC to mora loop as well.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Yup, but my water cooling is connected to the tower. I think you can see it in the picture below, switching mems is one PITA. And I change a lot between Sammies and PSC, so every time I need to pull out both graphics cards, swap sticks, insert cards again.
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=img_8044x6uwj.jpg


Sexy rig there.

Your mem troubles remind me that Changing mems on the my Z97 OCF drove me so mad when I had my GPU in the first PCI-e slot .








The bottom tabs holding the memory were too close to the GPU back plate, I think you have the same problem right now.

I thought I *solved* it by moving my GPU to the 2nd PCI-e slot. But when I was using DICE on my 290X Lightning, I was getting crap scores on 3D. After frustratingly wasting approximately 5 pounds of DICE, I stopped trying.
Next day I check my screenshot as I was analyzing my scores & what do I see.?



PCI-E 2.0 x4.?? Really.? I though since I was using only one GPU on the board, I would have had PCI-E 3.0 or PCI-E 2.0 x16, but this....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> That's why I got myself a bench table (now on water also). *Should I totally lose it one day, I'll get another 10ft of tubing and connect bench table WC to mora loop as well.*


Do ittt....


----------



## Mattousai

Does anyone know of a program that shows the voltage of the cache ratio in real time? I've been tweaking my cache using manual voltage, but once I have it set I would like to switch it to adaptive. I would like to be able to see though how the voltage is responding in real time.

If not, I guess it's not too big a deal. Right now I can run 4.4GHz @ 1.065v. (I was able to get to 4.6GHz







4.7 was taking a lot of volts, though still not 1.3v)
(and yes, I stress tested it)

If I need to set it to manual, that voltage is low enough, but if I can prolong the life of my CPU no matter how little, I will.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattousai*
> 
> Does anyone know of a program that shows the voltage of the cache ratio in real time?


Try HWiNFO64


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattousai*
> 
> Does anyone know of a program that shows the voltage of the cache ratio in real time? I've been tweaking my cache using manual voltage, but once I have it set I would like to switch it to adaptive. I would like to be able to see though how the voltage is responding in real time.
> 
> If not, I guess it's not too big a deal. Right now I can run 4.4GHz @ 1.065v. (I was able to get to 4.6GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.7 was taking a lot of volts, though still not 1.3v)
> (and yes, I stress tested it)
> 
> If I need to set it to manual, that voltage is low enough, but if I can prolong the life of my CPU no matter how little, I will.


AiSuite is your only option, as far as I know. I use it.


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Finished my DC 980 sli build. 4.9ghz 24/7 at 1.35v
> AiSuite is your only option, as far as I know. I use it.


Awesome, it works! thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Try HWiNFO64


I tried that, but it wasn't showing me changes in real time. Thanks for the suggestion though, I appreciate it.


----------



## Mattousai

Bah, for whatever reason my CPU hates adaptive voltage for cache ratio. Even though it never goes below the threshold, it always crashes.

For now I'm just leaving the volts on manual. 1.065v is low enough not to cause any significant degradation is it?


----------



## electro2u

That's extremely safe. I use 1.25 for 45x cache.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattousai*
> 
> I tried that, but it wasn't showing me changes in real time. Thanks for the suggestion though, I appreciate it.


Wasn't it?! I'm using my ASRock Z97 OC Formula now and as you can see in any of the screenshots in this post, HWiNFO64 shows CPU Cache voltage in real time. But even when I was using my Hero VII, HWiNFO64 was still showing it. Can you post a screenshot of the latest beta in which it does not show it, as you say?


----------



## dilla69

For me (ASUS Z97 Pro Gamer) the value is listed in an extra sensor section quite at the bottom of the sensors window:


----------



## Sea Monkey

I couldn't find my cache voltage in HWInfo64 either. I'm on a Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Monkey*
> 
> I couldn't find my cache voltage in HWInfo64 either. I'm on a Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H.


On my Z97X SOC Force it was showing. Get the latest version and ask a question in the respective thread, if you wish. I am sure it is showing up, though. It is called VRING.
(post #167)


----------



## By-Tor

I know I can't see the VRM temp and the cache voltage and think those sensors are disabled on Asus MB's in HWinfo64 when the EC(I think) box is unchecked in settings.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Monkey*
> 
> I couldn't find my cache voltage in HWInfo64 either. I'm on a Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H.


with gigabytes app center everytime you open easytune it pops open a hardware hardware monitor that should show the values. I would show you but since i went from the kingpin to the igpu my windows haven't popped up currectly.also note it will show uncore ratio as vin 4 on my mobo


----------



## Pudfark

Just submitted for membership...hope I am acceptable?


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Wasn't it?! I'm using my ASRock Z97 OC Formula now and as you can see in any of the screenshots in this post, HWiNFO64 shows CPU Cache voltage in real time. But even when I was using my Hero VII, HWiNFO64 was still showing it. Can you post a screenshot of the latest beta in which it does not show it, as you say?


When I have access to my desktop tonight I'll take a look. Maybe I have an older version. I thought I had the latest beta... but I'll double check.


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> That's extremely safe. I use 1.25 for 45x cache.


Thanks, I appreciate the reply.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattousai*
> 
> When I have access to my desktop tonight I'll take a look. Maybe I have an older version. I thought I had the latest beta... but I'll double check.


Sure, as you wish









Here's a screenshot of that latest beta the way I have customized it for my system. I've hidden some obsolete - invalid values and also those values I do not care about; I've reordered and renamed a few others. At a glance I, and those who look at it, can have an almost complete idea about my system and what is going on.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







ps: it is still under construction - I have a few more things to do.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I thought I *solved* it by moving my GPU to the 2nd PCI-e slot. But when I was using DICE on my 290X Lightning, I was getting crap scores on 3D. After frustratingly wasting approximately 5 pounds of DICE, I stopped trying.
> Next day I check my screenshot as I was analyzing my scores & what do I see.?
> 
> PCI-E 2.0 x4.?? Really.? I though since I was using only one GPU on the board, I would have had PCI-E 3.0 or PCI-E 2.0 x16, but this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> Do ittt....


That sucks







yeah 2nd slot is useless. 3rd slot is x8 again. I tried GPUPI today, unfortunately even at x16 my efficiency was terrible









Finally got started with 3d benching (I've been talking about this for half a year I think







). Chip is running 5G now, water cooling setup in the bench table does quite well actually.
3dmark 11 is pretty tough on the CPU, so I'm happy to be stable.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=image_id_13576828mky2.png


----------



## xaeryan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> There's no way around saying that these 4790k are a nightmare on air cooling, even with a big fat twin tower. Will be converting my bench table to water later today


Yepppp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Sure, as you wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a screenshot of that latest beta the way I have customized it for my system. I've hidden some obsolete - invalid values and also those values I do not care about; I've reordered and renamed a few others. At a glance I, and those who look at it, can have an almost complete idea about my system and what is going on.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: it is still under construction - I have a few more things to do.


Looks good. I went and made a Rainmeter skin for it instead, organizing things quite a bit.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## djthrottleboi

on my mobo uncore aka cache voltage is vin 4 in hwinfo so check your vin values.


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Sure, as you wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a screenshot of that latest beta the way I have customized it for my system. I've hidden some obsolete - invalid values and also those values I do not care about; I've reordered and renamed a few others. At a glance I, and those who look at it, can have an almost complete idea about my system and what is going on.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: it is still under construction - I have a few more things to do.


Now that is nice!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> That sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah 2nd slot is useless. 3rd slot is x8 again. I tried GPUPI today, unfortunately even at x16 my efficiency was terrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got started with 3d benching (I've been talking about this for half a year I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Chip is running 5G now, water cooling setup in the bench table does quite well actually.
> 3dmark 11 is pretty tough on the CPU, so I'm happy to be stable.
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=image_id_13576828mky2.png


5G.??
Obligatory XTU run, please...









Also, GPU PI.? Check PM..


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Sure, as you wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a screenshot of that latest beta the way I have customized it for my system. I've hidden some obsolete - invalid values and also those values I do not care about; I've reordered and renamed a few others. At a glance I, and those who look at it, can have an almost complete idea about my system and what is going on.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: it is still under construction - I have a few more things to do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Sure, as you wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a screenshot of that latest beta the way I have customized it for my system. I've hidden some obsolete - invalid values and also those values I do not care about; I've reordered and renamed a few others. At a glance I, and those who look at it, can have an almost complete idea about my system and what is going on.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: it is still under construction - I have a few more things to do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Wasn't it?! I'm using my ASRock Z97 OC Formula now and as you can see in any of the screenshots in this post, HWiNFO64 shows CPU Cache voltage in real time. But even when I was using my Hero VII, HWiNFO64 was still showing it. Can you post a screenshot of the latest beta in which it does not show it, as you say?


Ok, I checked things out on my desktop. I was running a really outdated version. I swore I downloaded the latest when I installed windows. I must have installed it from one of the older exe's I store on my backup HDD. Anyways, downloaded and installed the newest beta, and lo and behold it is there. So thanks!


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattousai*
> 
> Ok, I checked things out on my desktop. I was running a really outdated version. I swore I downloaded the latest when I installed windows. I must have installed it from one of the older exe's I store on my backup HDD. Anyways, downloaded and installed the newest beta, and lo and behold it is there. So thanks!


You're welcome, glad you got it working!








I suggest you to not disable the "check for updates" box. Soon the developer will implement new features regarding the interface of the Sensor's window like "Bold and Italics" text and most probably font color. When a new update is available you can check "What's new" and decide yourself if you want to upgrade or not. Personally, I always update to the latest beta, and I have HWiNFO64 loading on Windows start up, the only program that I have like this, actually. So, I always have a "snapshot" of my system's condition.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaeryan*
> 
> Yepppp.
> Looks good. I went and made a Rainmeter skin for it instead, organizing things quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Rainmeter always looks great and you've created pretty nicely! Personally, I just need a simple monitoring tool so that I will know what's going on in my system but also when posting a question in the forum, to be able to provide a very informative screenshot, so that the people will understand and help me. I am planning though to customize my Aquasuite, at some point when I will find some time. HWiNFO64 works flawlessly with it, so I'm glad!


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 5G.??
> Obligatory XTU run, please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, GPU PI.? Check PM..


Thanks man, I appreciate it. 5G XTU... soon*


----------



## Dhebeiq49464

ji


----------



## scracy

Personally wouldn't recommend prime 95 for Haswell maybe try Aida64,XTU,OCCT,Realbench or IBT, that Vcore does seem very low especially given you used easy tune which has a tendency to run the Vcore higher than it needs to be.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuartexBlooper*
> 
> I used Gigabyte's EasyTune application to OC my i5 4690k (which I bet is frowned upon here, but I'm new to this and nervous about changing the settings myself).
> 
> The AutoTune feature settled on a 4.7Ghz OC.
> 
> According to both CPU-Z and HWMonitor, my voltage is 1.173.
> 
> This can't be right, can it? Those seem like really, really good numbers. It's possible I'm looking at the wrong ones.
> 
> I'm still running a Prime95 test though, so we'll see how stable it is.


You should be more nervous about having software adjust your voltages.

Also, use hwinfo.


----------



## RSoogreem

hi guys...what voltage should a stock 4790k be at under load?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuartexBlooper*
> 
> I used Gigabyte's EasyTune application to OC my i5 4690k (which I bet is frowned upon here, but I'm new to this and nervous about changing the settings myself).
> 
> The AutoTune feature settled on a 4.7Ghz OC.
> 
> According to both CPU-Z and HWMonitor, my voltage is 1.173.
> 
> This can't be right, can it? Those seem like really, really good numbers. It's possible I'm looking at the wrong ones.
> 
> I'm still running a Prime95 test though, so we'll see how stable it is.


you can tweak it but if thats vcore its fine. i personally use easytune to see me current values i set in the bios and the hardware monitor that comes with it as it roxx.


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuartexBlooper*
> 
> I used Gigabyte's EasyTune application to OC my i5 4690k (which I bet is frowned upon here, but I'm new to this and nervous about changing the settings myself).
> 
> The AutoTune feature settled on a 4.7Ghz OC.
> 
> According to both CPU-Z and HWMonitor, my voltage is 1.173.
> 
> This can't be right, can it? Those seem like really, really good numbers. It's possible I'm looking at the wrong ones.
> 
> I'm still running a Prime95 test though, so we'll see how stable it is.


As has been stated, typically the auto OC features goes overkill on the volts. For whatever reason, it did not do this in your case.

Yes it's low, but not the lowest I've seen









My 4.7GHz runs @ 1.16v.

The important thing to do is to run stress tests to see if it's stable at that voltage. Realbench, Intel XTU, etc. (I recommend *NOT* using Prime95, it obliterates haswell based CPUs) If it can survive 8 hours with good temps, then count yourself as fortunate.

If that's the case, I would suggest taking it off of auto and doing it yourself from that point. See if you can lower the volts even more. You never know how far it can go until you push it. If you get stuck or need help, just ask. Plenty of knowledgeable users here who would be happy to help, myself included.

I tried auto on my board just to see what it would do. At 4.7GHz it had me running 1.27v. A large increase over the 1.16v I run. My cache was being set to 1.3v for 4.4GHz! I have that running at 1.065v. Huge difference. As of right now I can run 5GHz stable at 1.28v. The only thing holding me back is temps, as I hit the mid 80s at full load. We'll see what happens after I delid.


----------



## Dhebeiq49464

df


----------



## djthrottleboi

i'm still debating delidding. My cpu takes 1.332v and only maxes at 86C so i dont know if i will get lower than that from delidding. my suicides runs aren't too much hotter but they aren't sustained processing at 100% with video editing.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuartexBlooper*
> 
> Thanks for all the responses. I checked EasyTune and it turns out my voltage was actually at 1.250, which seems more sensible and still isn't shabby.
> 
> Later I plan to do some manual tweaking, as you've suggested. I'll use *something other than Prime95* for stress testing.


Try the x264 test with the latest binaries.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i'm still debating delidding. My cpu takes 1.332v and only maxes at 86C so i dont know if i will get lower than that from delidding. my suicides runs aren't too much hotter but they aren't sustained processing at 100% with video editing.


Mine dropped from 71C under load to 51C after delidding. That was even more than my 4770K. I vote do it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i'm still debating delidding. My cpu takes 1.332v and only maxes at 86C so i dont know if i will get lower than that from delidding. my suicides runs aren't too much hotter but they aren't sustained processing at 100% with video editing.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine dropped from 71C under load to 51C after delidding. That was even more than my 4770K. I vote do it.
Click to expand...

then i will go for it if i can decide on wether or not i want the 5820k


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Mine dropped from 71C under load to 51C after delidding. That was even more than my 4770K. I vote do it.


I'm kind of tempted. My 4790k peaks at 81C at 4.8GHz with 1.30v on the x264 test. I need at least 1.36v to hit 4.9GHz, but I hit 90+C with that voltage. Don't think it's worth it to delid for another 100MHz. Maybe if I can hit 5.0GHz though...


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> I'm kind of tempted. My 4790k peaks at 81C at 4.8GHz with 1.30v on the x264 test. I need at least 1.36v to hit 4.9GHz, but I hit 90+C with that voltage. Don't think it's worth it to delid for another 100MHz. Maybe if I can hit 5.0GHz though...


You're so close! I would probably be more inclined to do it at that point... maybe... yeah.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattousai*
> 
> Realbench, Intel XTU, etc. (I recommend *NOT* using Prime95, it obliterates haswell based CPUs)


Also, XTU bench runs prime95 in the background, might want to hold off on that as well if you think it obliterates stuff


----------



## Mattousai

Prime 95 has issues with haswell based cpus do to the avx2 instruction set. Though XTU does use parts of prime95, I believe they exclude those particular tests. I am certainly no expert on the subject though and will defer to someone whom has a better understanding.

That being said, I've run XTU for 8 hours straight a few times with no issue, where as prime95 turns my CPU into an omelette cooker.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattousai*
> 
> Prime 95 has issues with haswell based cpus do to the avx2 instruction set. Though XTU does use parts of prime95, I believe they exclude those particular tests. I am certainly no expert on the subject though and will defer to someone whom has a better understanding.
> 
> That being said, I've run XTU for 8 hours straight a few times with no issue, where as prime95 turns my CPU into an omelette cooker.


XTU *bench* and XTU *stress* are two completly different test. Bench is much hotter/ tougher on components. Any thing you ran for 8 hours was stress as there is not a easy way to loop the bench test.


----------



## RyanR

Hello,

I have just built a new PC with an i7-4790K and a G1 GTX 970. I am currently overclocking my cpu for the first time. When running a stress test it is said in the guide to run it for about 8 hours but to monitor it over this time period. Is it safe to say if the temps and voltages are good on a 10min stress test they arent going to go crazy over the longer period you are just testing to see if it will crash? Also that seems like a long time in order to valid your overclock, for example if I want to stress test at 4.6ghz but want to see if I can push it higher should I got higher after a 10min stress and then see if it will survive an 8 hour one?

I hope this all made sense. Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanR*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have just built a new PC with an i7-4790K and a G1 GTX 970. I am currently overclocking my cpu for the first time. When running a stress test it is said in the guide to run it for about 8 hours but to monitor it over this time period. Is it safe to say if the temps and voltages are good on a 10min stress test they arent going to go crazy over the longer period you are just testing to see if it will crash? Also that seems like a long time in order to valid your overclock, for example if I want to stress test at 4.6ghz but want to see if I can push it higher should I got higher after a 10min stress and then see if it will survive an 8 hour one?
> 
> I hope this all made sense. Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Stability is a highly subjective thing,it all comes down to what you use your pc for. For those that use their pc for folding,bitcoin mining,rendering,transcoding etc then running various stability tests for hours on end is probably warranted. But if you use your pc for gaming and general purpose tasks then maybe an hour or two of XTU,Aida64,Realbench etc followed by the most arduous tasks your likely to actually use your pc for and get through that then I would consider it to be stable. A ten minute run off any stability test doesn't really prove much. If you want a quick way to dial in an overclock try a few runs of Intel burn test,even then that's a rough guide only.


----------



## fleetfeather

Temperature during prolonged testing can continue to climb under some circumstances. These include:

- ambient temp rising (obviously)
- not enough case exhaust
- not enough case intake

I would test for 30-60minutes in between frequency bumps, then focus in on your desired frequency as temperatures and voltages permit


----------



## RyanR

I currently have my multiplier at 48 with a voltage of 1.28. I ran it through intel burn test on standard and it maxed out at about 85C then I ran it on high where is maxed out at 91C and averaged 74C. I am mainly using the system for gaming and everyday tasks. I am going to run it in XTU for a couple of hours later today when I have the time to watch it.

Does this sound like it could be near the max of my cpu? I havent done anything to the uncore as I am not 100% confident or sure what exactly that is doing and how it works as in the guide it says you can have it up to 2.1v but should be 0.4-0.6v from your core which is 1.7ish for me and when I put that in in the BIOS it comes up as red vs all the other entries I have done which are either yellow or white. I am using an ASUS gene VII


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanR*
> 
> I currently have my multiplier at 48 with a voltage of 1.28. I ran it through intel burn test on standard and it maxed out at about 85C then I ran it on high where is maxed out at 91C and averaged 74C. I am mainly using the system for gaming and everyday tasks. I am going to run it in XTU for a couple of hours later today when I have the time to watch it.
> 
> Does this sound like it could be near the max of my cpu? I havent done anything to the uncore as I am not 100% confident or sure what exactly that is doing and how it works as in the guide it says you can have it up to 2.1v but should be 0.4-0.6v from your core which is 1.7ish for me and when I put that in in the BIOS it comes up as red vs all the other entries I have done which are either yellow or white. I am using an ASUS gene VII


Leave your uncore at stock there is virtually nothing to be gained by increasing it,do not put in anything higher than around 1.25V for your uncore,1.7V will kill your CPU! 4.8Ghz at 1.28V is pretty decent seems you may be limited by your temps. Try running XTU stability test followed by Aida64 and maybe even Realbench for an hour on each one. Then I would say your pretty much good to go. The 2.1V your mentioning would be your maximum Vccin not your Vring (uncore)


----------



## aerotracks

Sounds like your cooler is not up to the task, 91C at 4.8 is too much.


----------



## Pudfark

@RyanR

What kind of cooling are you running.....?


----------



## RyanR

I am running the H110 with stock fans and stock thermal paste. I am getting some new fans tomorrow hopefully and will replace the thermal paste then too. I am confused about the temps though because when I was running the tests the temps would jump from 60ish to 90 over half a second and then drop down to mid to low 80s then go back down to 60s then repeat. I find it hard to believe that it can jump that high that fast then come down again and repeat.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanR*
> 
> I am running the H110 with stock fans and stock thermal paste. I am getting some new fans tomorrow hopefully and will replace the thermal paste then too. I am confused about the temps though because when I was running the tests the temps would jump from 60ish to 90 over half a second and then drop down to mid to low 80s then go back down to 60s then repeat. I find it hard to believe that it can jump that high that fast then come down again and repeat.


Intel burn test is torture for your CPU and will push your cooling to its limits. I run similar volts on mine with a 360mm radiator triple fan set up and even with my cooling I still hit 77 degrees c with Intel burn test on a 25 degree day.


----------



## Pudfark

Ryan,
As you know, that H110 oughta cool it with no problems. That fast a temp jump just doesn't seem right to me. I'm new to the Intel side of things and won't pretend to know much.
However, I ran a H110 on a 8350 for a couple of years and it worked great. I'm now running a H100i on my 4790k and my max temp on one of the cores was 78 degrees and combined temps, I believe were in the low 70'sC using IBT on High and ten passes. I think you are going about things the right way, I'd be surprised if you need additional fans?
New TIM and a reseat oughta fix the problem.


----------



## Wirerat

I recently upgraded cooling from a h110.

Using x264 on a 4790k/ 1.25v (ish) with h110 should land around mid 60s load. 1.3v was low 70s x264 load.

Adjust voltage to close to 1.25v or 1.3v (what ever clocks are stable there) and see if your temps are close to my old ones in x264.

Im in custom loop now and my cpu temps are only slightly better in stressing and i lost a few c on the cpu gaming (due to heat from gpu in loop). The h110 is a great cooler and quiet too.


----------



## RyanR

I had it running at 4.8GHz @ 1.28v on UTX for 3 hours and an hour in BSOD came up. It was averaging about 66 for core temp and maxed out at 70. I am now running it again at 1.29v to see what happens.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanR*
> 
> I had it running at 4.8GHz @ 1.28v on UTX for 3 hours and an hour in BSOD came up. It was averaging about 66 for core temp and maxed out at 70. I am now running it again at 1.29v to see what happens.


It pays to run a few different stability tests as they all stress the CPU in different ways.


----------



## RyanR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> It pays to run a few different stability tests as they all stress the CPU in different ways.


Yeah, I understand that but shouldnt I get it to run for 3 hours in multiple different stress test rather than 3 hours in some and only 1 in others. What I mean is shouldnt I try max my minimum stress test time 3 hours because I could potentially be playing games for up to 3 hours straight?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanR*
> 
> Yeah, I understand that but shouldnt I get it to run for 3 hours in multiple different stress test rather than 3 hours in some and only 1 in others. What I mean is shouldnt I try max my minimum stress test time 3 hours because I could potentially be playing games for up to 3 hours straight?


Run each one for 3 hours, what was your bc code? If it was bc code 124 then increase Vcore but if it was bc code 101 then usually increase Vccin or Vring.


----------



## Pudfark

Sounds like your going about things logically and I would proceed in the same way. Hope that works for you.


----------



## RyanR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Run each one for 3 hours, what was your bc code? If it was bc code 124 then increase Vcore but if it was bc code 101 then usually increase Vccin or Vring.


Sorry if its a stupid question but what is Vccin and Vring. I have only dealt with Vcore and the multiplier so far in my overclocking. Should I be adjusting those two things as well?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanR*
> 
> Sorry if its a stupid question but what is Vccin and Vring. I have only dealt with Vcore and the multiplier so far in my overclocking. Should I be adjusting those two things as well?


Vccin (asus) or Vrin (gigabyte) are your CPU input voltage if its too low it will cause BSOD 101, Vring or Cache voltage is the voltage to the cache or uncore as it is also known, both these voltages are usually responsible for BC code 101.


----------



## RyanR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Vccin (asus) or Vrin (gigabyte) are your CPU input voltage if its too low it will cause BSOD 101, Vring or Cache voltage is the voltage to the cache or uncore as it is also known, both these voltages are usually responsible for BC code 101.


From memory I think both of these are on auto in the BIOS. How much should I be increasing these voltages because the cache voltage is the one I was talking about earlier where the guide said not to go over 2.1v but stay within 0.4 to .06v. Does this mean 0.4-0.6 over or under the Vcore?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanR*
> 
> From memory I think both of these are on auto in the BIOS. How much should I be increasing these voltages because the cache voltage is the one I was talking about earlier where the guide said not to go over 2.1v but stay within 0.4 to .06v. Does this mean 0.4-0.6 over or under the Vcore?


Try this set your Vccin to 1.95V and your cache voltage to 1.2V i think your confusing cache voltage with CPU input voltage,NEVER put 2.1V as your cache voltage Also check what your Vccin LLC level is set to,you may have too much Vdroop.


----------



## RyanR

Also on another note I am noticing in hwinfo sensors that the VID on core #0 will sometimes drop to 0 for a second then go back up to whatever voltage I set it to and obviously the clock on that core drops to 0 at the same time. This only ever happens for a second or so then returns to normal. Is this a glitch in the software or something that is normal to see.

Thank you for clearing that up for me I was getting a bit confused in the BIOS when the names the guide was using for stuff wasnt anywhere to be found. I am using an ASUS board and Im pretty sure I have seen all the names you have used.

Thanks so much for all of your help so far. I dont doubt that I will still have some more questions in the future.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanR*
> 
> Also on another note I am noticing in hwinfo sensors that the VID on core #0 will sometimes drop to 0 for a second then go back up to whatever voltage I set it to and obviously the clock on that core drops to 0 at the same time. This only ever happens for a second or so then returns to normal. Is this a glitch in the software or something that is normal to see.
> 
> Thank you for clearing that up for me I was getting a bit confused in the BIOS when the names the guide was using for stuff wasnt anywhere to be found. I am using an ASUS board and Im pretty sure I have seen all the names you have used.
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your help so far. I dont doubt that I will still have some more questions in the future.


Honestly not sure if its a glitch in the software,Haswell is quite a different beast to overclock dont worry you will get used to the terminology







it doesnt help though that different manufacturers term the various voltage settings differently.


----------



## RyanR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Honestly not sure if its a glitch in the software,Haswell is quite a different beast to overclock dont worry you will get used to the terminology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it doesnt help though that different manufacturers term the various voltage settings differently.


I am over an hour into the stress test with only the Vcore changed to 1.29 vs 1.28 when it crashed. If I make it through this whole test would you suggest still making the changes to the Vccin and Cache or leaving it and testing it on other stress tests?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanR*
> 
> Also on another note I am noticing in hwinfo sensors that the VID on core #0 will sometimes drop to 0 for a second then go back up to whatever voltage I set it to and obviously the clock on that core drops to 0 at the same time. This only ever happens for a second or so then returns to normal. Is this a glitch in the software or something that is normal to see.


Hi

If you have the latest beta of HWiNFO64 and all C-States Enabled in your BIOS - and not just left on Auto- then only the VCore values should drop to 0.000V. The Minimum Core # VID values should be around 0.770V or something and the minimum Core # Clock you should see is 800 MHz.

Post a screenshot after updating your HWiNFO64, if you wish.

ps: also please, complete your sig-rig.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanR*
> 
> I am over an hour into the stress test with only the Vcore changed to 1.29 vs 1.28 when it crashed. If I make it through this whole test would you suggest still making the changes to the Vccin and Cache or leaving it and testing it on other stress tests?


If it is stable then leave it as is,but you may have a Vcore higher than it needs to be if you had adjusted the other voltages. BC code 124 is almost always Vcore BC code 101 more often than not is Vccin or your cache voltage,make a note of your BC code if it crashes and go from there


----------



## LostParticle

I think that the x101 BSOD means "I need more Core voltage (VCore)" and the x124 BSOD _usually_ means "I need more CPU Input voltage (Vccin)"


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I think that the x101 BSOD means "I need more Core voltage (VCore)" and the x124 BSOD _usually_ means "I need more CPU Input voltage (Vccin)"


I could be wrong but on my board its the opposite


----------



## LostParticle

Okay

Whoever wishes can consult this:

http://www.overclock.net/a/common-bsod-error-code-list-for-overclocking


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Try this set your Vccin to 1.95V and your cache voltage to 1.2V i think your confusing cache voltage with CPU input voltage,NEVER put 2.1V as your cache voltage Also check what your Vccin LLC level is set to,you may have too much Vdroop.


On my Sabertooth Z97, I found that with input voltage at 1.870, that LLC 6 was enough to keep it there under load. "Auto" seemed to act like LLC 8


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay
> 
> Whoever wishes can consult this:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/a/common-bsod-error-code-list-for-overclocking


Not arguing the point but when i did my XTU stability testing i increased Vccin and didn't touch Vcore and no longer had BC code 101, weird I remember a guide by Sin that stated you could trade one voltage for another cant remember which two it was though.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> On my Sabertooth Z97, I found that with input voltage at 1.870, that LLC 6 was enough to keep it there under load. "Auto" seemed to act like LLC 8


Nice!

And on my Hero VII I managed with 1.6V for both the Eventual and the Initial CPU Input voltage. With my previous chip, that was.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Not arguing the point but when i did my XTU stability testing i increased Vccin and didn't touch Vcore and no longer had BC code 101, weird I remember a guide by Sin that stated you could trade one voltage for another cant remember which two it was though.


Gigabyte is ... "unique"!


----------



## RyanR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hi
> 
> If you have the latest beta of HWiNFO64 and all C-States Enabled in your BIOS - and not just left on Auto- then only the VCore values should drop to 0.000V. The Minimum Core # VID values should be around 0.770V or something and the minimum Core # Clock you should see is 800 MHz.
> 
> Post a screenshot after updating your HWiNFO64, if you wish.
> 
> ps: also please, complete your sig-rig.


Hi,

I have disabled all the power saving features as recommended by the guide at the start of the thread until I find my stable overclock so I dont think that is it. It doesnt seem to be affecting anything so I am not too worried.


----------



## aceman8448

Hello everyone..
just finished my first OC. Did a 1 hr aida64 stress test average temps were mid 60s highest temp was 70c. Would you guys consider my voltages good for daily use? I mostly do gaming and flight sim which utilizes my cpu. Thanks


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceman8448*
> 
> Hello everyone..
> just finished my first OC. Did a 1 hr aida64 stress test average temps were mid 60s highest temp was 70c. Would you guys consider my voltages good for daily use? I mostly do gaming and flight sim which utilizes my cpu. Thanks


Hello

Your voltage, as shown in CPU-Z, is considered safe. Check your max temperatures as well, preferably with HWiNFO64.
Also, please complete your sig-rig.


----------



## aceman8448

My rig
i7 4790k
Gigabyte z97x-sli
1600hz corsair vengeance (green)
windows 8.1
Evga 780 classy
Samsung ssd (operating system) and some HDD for files
corsair x1000i psu


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceman8448*
> 
> My rig
> i7 4790k
> Gigabyte z97x-sli
> 1600hz corsair vengeance (green)
> windows 8.1
> Evga 780 classy
> Samsung ssd (operating system) and some HDD for files
> corsair x1000i psu


Thank you









I meant something like this, though: http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_80

So that in future inquires the guys here will have an idea about your setup and help you further.


----------



## aceman8448

Gotcha... sorry noob here. Learned so much over the past months. Went from a ps4 to custom pc


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceman8448*
> 
> Gotcha... sorry noob here. Learned so much over the past months. Went from a ps4 to custom pc


I remember the feel. But instead PS3, Dell Dimension E510, and a Wii. That was the best "Ahah" moment. The PC switchover. I've noticed people who say PC is horrible for gaming just don't research about how they can use controllers with just a little bit of software.

But yes, actually a LOT has happened in the past few months. X99, DDR4, Z97, R9 3x0 series news, so much.

Now I'm trying to get my friends to understand that they're not justified to have an i7. They just game, while I do OC'ing, VM's, dedicated servers, enterprise work, and gaming. Also I'm just an outright enthusiast.


----------



## RyanR

I think I have found a stable overclock at 4.8GHz, I am running a Vcore of 1.30 and Vccin of 1.95 and Vcache of 1.2, my Vcore sits on 1.3 exactly under stress test and the Vccin sits at about 1.85-9 while the Vcache is about 1.21-22. I stress tested this on Aida64 for 2 hours. average temp was about 75 and max temp was 85. These temps will probably drop when I get some new fans as I will reapply my thermal paste as I think that I didnt do the best job of putting it on the first time.

Do people think this is a safe everyday overclock? It sits in high 20s and low 30s at idle.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanR*
> 
> I think I have found a stable overclock at 4.8GHz, I am running a Vcore of 1.30 and Vccin of 1.95 and Vcache of 1.2, my Vcore sits on 1.3 exactly under stress test and the Vccin sits at about 1.85-9 while the Vcache is about 1.21-22. I stress tested this on Aida64 for 2 hours. average temp was about 75 and max temp was 85. These temps will probably drop when I get some new fans as I will reapply my thermal paste as I think that I didnt do the best job of putting it on the first time.
> 
> Do people think this is a safe everyday overclock? It sits in high 20s and low 30s at idle.


1.3v is fine for your day to day profile.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanR*
> 
> I think I have found a stable overclock at 4.8GHz, I am running a Vcore of 1.30 and Vccin of 1.95 and Vcache of 1.2, my Vcore sits on 1.3 exactly under stress test and the Vccin sits at about 1.85-9 while the Vcache is about 1.21-22. I stress tested this on Aida64 for 2 hours. average temp was about 75 and max temp was 85. These temps will probably drop when I get some new fans as I will reapply my thermal paste as I think that I didnt do the best job of putting it on the first time.
> 
> Do people think this is a safe everyday overclock? It sits in high 20s and low 30s at idle.


It is fine


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanR*
> 
> I think I have found a stable overclock at 4.8GHz, I am running a Vcore of 1.30 and Vccin of 1.95 and Vcache of 1.2, my Vcore sits on 1.3 exactly under stress test and the Vccin sits at about 1.85-9 while the Vcache is about 1.21-22. I stress tested this on Aida64 for 2 hours. average temp was about 75 and max temp was 85. These temps will probably drop when I get some new fans as I will reapply my thermal paste as I think that I didnt do the best job of putting it on the first time.
> 
> Do people think this is a safe everyday overclock? It sits in high 20s and low 30s at idle.


Nice overclock,fine for 24/7 use:thumb:


----------



## error-id10t

I'd raise LLC so your VCCIN doesn't have a crazy droop under load..


----------



## serpentiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My suggestion:
> 
> Get the latest BIOS + clear CMOS.
> 
> Get into the BIOS and load one of the ready-made o/c profiles. Load the 4.6 GHz oc profile, for example. Reboot and back in the BIOS lower the Vcore to 1.20V or 1.25V. Also, set it to Override Mode, if you wish, because I think the 4.6 is using Adaptive. Test this oc profile with the latest x264 test, 5 loops. Check your voltages and temperatures with the latest beta of HWiNFO64 and the latest CPU-Z, while the test is running. Post your screenshots and we will talk about the rest.
> 
> ps:
> a) complete your sig-rig, please
> b) have you removed the two pieces of tape, (like Scotch®), located on the yellow heatsinks?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *IF* I recall correctly:


Here it is some test results by your suggestion:

*Stock voltage - 1.050V:*

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yo9wcca83a0lgc5/Stock_4.0_v1.050_1.png?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/v2hbpfua7yh559h/Stock_4.0_v1.050_2.png?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/prb10kolcsz3g50/Stock_4.0_v1.050_3.png?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xotjr9b1bdimz96/Stock_4.2_v1.050_1.png?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/wuvprictfjw7joj/Stock_4.2_v1.050_2.png?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7e0n8q64li62a6p/Stock_4.2_v1.050_3.png?dl=0

*Voltage: 1.125V:*

https://www.dropbox.com/s/81wudg6aw8f0s77/4.4_v1.125_1-good.png?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7mogeb1ryn91p0c/4.4_v1.125_2-good.png?dl=0

*Voltage: 1.175V:*

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0tj2zvnm274yqso/4.5_v1.175_New_1_1h-Prime95.png?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fbs6c4rlt3innrk/4.5_v1.175_New_2_1h-Prime95.png?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9n97iorwfpw8yy1/4.5_v1.175_New_3_1h-Prime95.png?dl=0

*Voltage: 1.250V:*

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fedpb03lcecusle/4.6_v1.250_1.png?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8i62fz7n9h2trpa/4.6_v1.250_2.png?dl=0

All tests were made by IBT/Prime95/x264 FHD Bench.

The CPU become too hot above 4,5 Ghz/1.175V. What else can I do to stabilize temperatures at high frequencies?









P.S:
a) Do you mean my - signature?
b) I don't remember, but I'll check it.


----------



## electro2u

My chip ran hot as hell but stayed stable at 1.3v 4.8ghz (Prime95 27.9) 85C delidded on a basic heatsink.

Put it on water with .5GPM flow and it's dropped almost 20c even though I went up to 4.9ghz at 1.35v.

Delid
Get better heatsink or go h2o


----------



## LostParticle

@serpentiny

Hello,

It is late at night over here right now, and I am in the middle of an unexpected issue with my Aquaero 5LT, so I will give time to your post tomorrow. Just a few thoughts - suggestions for now, since we "speak":

- You signature looks fine this way if that's the way you like it, if not there's a link I give a few posts above on how to place your rig in your signature, so that the people will be able to help you better.
- Those people are usually interested in: the Vccin (CPU Input Voltage), the VCore, the CPU Cache voltage, the CORE #VID, the System Agent voltage, your system's fan setup, and the Core temperatures, Core Max being mostly important. The rest of the temperatures are also interesting since they reveal your chassis aiflow as well as your ambient temperature. They might even care for more.
- This is why it is better to get the latest beta of HWiNFO64 and expand it: it has a multi-column format where most can be seen or even all can be seen if you'll invest couple of minutes to customize it.
- It is better to crop this one HWiNFO64 window then and post it directly inside your post, using a spoiler. Add a CPU-Z mem tab, too, if you please.

Then nobody can have an excuse to not help you besides lack of interest.

Thanks for taking it in consideration.

Regarding the x264 have a look at this.


----------



## aceman8448

I ran my 4790k for a 12 hr Aida64 torture test. Maximum temp was 77c but all my averages showed mid 60s. Is that good for a 24-7 use. I normally game which from i read doesnt really heat up my cpu


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceman8448*
> 
> I ran my 4790k for a 12 hr Aida64 torture test. Maximum temp was 77c but all my averages showed mid 60s. Is that good for a 24-7 use. I normally game which from i read doesnt really heat up my cpu


What was the CPU clock and voltage?


----------



## aceman8448

4.7ghz 1.286


----------



## By-Tor

TY


----------



## Dragonsyph

Whats proof of owner ship URL? Is it URL to cpuz validation? Or a SS of CPUz with notepad open with my name?


----------



## aceman8448

TY?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Whats proof of owner ship URL? Is it URL to cpuz validation? Or a SS of CPUz with notepad open with my name?


I posted the URL of my post in this thread containing HWiNFO64 + 5 loops of the x264 test (window) + 3 CPU-Z tabs (CPU, Mainboard, Memory).


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceman8448*
> 
> I ran my 4790k for a 12 hr Aida64 torture test. Maximum temp was 77c but all my averages showed mid 60s. Is that good for a 24-7 use. I normally game which from i read doesnt really heat up my cpu


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceman8448*
> 
> 4.7ghz 1.286


Pity to not post a screenshot!


----------



## aceman8448

Ima do another 12hr 4.6ghz at 1.218 volts. Ill post pic of results. So far 1hr and my max temps are 67c with them hovering mid to high 50c


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serpentiny*
> 
> Here it is some test results by your suggestion:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Stock voltage - 1.050V:*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yo9wcca83a0lgc5/Stock_4.0_v1.050_1.png?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/v2hbpfua7yh559h/Stock_4.0_v1.050_2.png?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/prb10kolcsz3g50/Stock_4.0_v1.050_3.png?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/xotjr9b1bdimz96/Stock_4.2_v1.050_1.png?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wuvprictfjw7joj/Stock_4.2_v1.050_2.png?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/7e0n8q64li62a6p/Stock_4.2_v1.050_3.png?dl=0
> 
> *Voltage: 1.125V:*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/81wudg6aw8f0s77/4.4_v1.125_1-good.png?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/7mogeb1ryn91p0c/4.4_v1.125_2-good.png?dl=0
> 
> *Voltage: 1.175V:*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/0tj2zvnm274yqso/4.5_v1.175_New_1_1h-Prime95.png?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/fbs6c4rlt3innrk/4.5_v1.175_New_2_1h-Prime95.png?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9n97iorwfpw8yy1/4.5_v1.175_New_3_1h-Prime95.png?dl=0
> 
> *Voltage: 1.250V:*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/fedpb03lcecusle/4.6_v1.250_1.png?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8i62fz7n9h2trpa/4.6_v1.250_2.png?dl=0
> 
> 
> All tests were made by IBT/Prime95/x264 FHD Bench.
> 
> The CPU become too hot above 4,5 Ghz/1.175V. What else can I do to stabilize temperatures at high frequencies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S:
> a) Do you mean my - signature?
> b) I don't remember, but I'll check it.


Okay...

Well, nice of you to run all those tests but personally I've never asked you to run IBT/Prime95 and the x264 test that you're running is not the one I meant. Read the thread I give you in my previous post and it will lead you to the appropriate x264 test. If you like Prime95 use v27.9. Personally, I run 5 loops of the x264 test and I am OK with it. Stress testing always depends from your PC usage - and your time and pleasures. Real life usage proves stability, according to me.

As I told you, for starters load the 4.6 ready-made oc profile. It will automatically set various settings in the BIOS for you. Reboot to your desktop. Back in the BIOS set the Vcore to Override Mode at 1.250V. Set the multiplier to 47x, and try to run 5 loops of the x264 test. If it will pass post your screenshots (of the expanded HWiNFO64). If it will fail add 0.02V and repeat.

PS: Regarding the x264 test:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Download the x264 test : https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk
- Get the latest binaries : http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/win64/ Check the date next to the file. Right now the latest binary is called "x264-r2538-121396c.exe ". Save this file on your desktop.
- Rename this binary file to "x264-64" and copy and paste it inside the Test folder of the x264 test. Copy and replace, that is.
- Run the test, 5 loops (or as many as you wish), 16 threads, Normal priority.

After establishing a stable overclock it is a good habit to save it in your BIOS, clear CMOS and reload it for your everyday use.


----------



## EpicOtis13

I am currently running my 4790k under a custom loop with my two 7970's. I am getting unreasonable temps. Something to the tune of 65ish Celcius. I am unfortunatly entirely out of thermal paste, so I can not at this time just redo my TIM job. However, I have some CLP and a EK naked mounting kit. I was wondering if you guys think that me deliding and running a naked chip to bring temps down would be worth it?
Thanks,
Epic


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> I am getting unreasonable temps. Something to the tune of 65ish Celcius.


65C idle? What program were you running while monitoring temps if not idle?


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> 65C idle? What program were you running while monitoring temps if not idle?


I runs at 60 flat in BF4/PS2 and it runs at 65-70 in the XTU benchmark. I will see temps up to 35-40 celcius while just browsing chrome.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> I runs at 60 flat in BF4/PS2 and it runs at 65-70 in the XTU benchmark. I will see temps up to 35-40 celcius while just browsing chrome.


Normal XTU bench temps. Pretty decent actually if that's while overclocked and you aren't delidded.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Normal XTU bench temps. Pretty decent actually if that's while overclocked and you aren't delidded.


The chip is at stock everything.


----------



## RyanR

Hello,

Just want an opinion on fan setup. I have a corsair 350D and am running all pwm fans. 2 140mm in the front, 2 on top on a rad and a 120 in the back. How do people think I should have my intakes and exhaust setup? I have two ideas in mind right now.

1. front and rad as intake (4x140mm) and 120mm as exhaust.
2. front and rear as intake (2x140mm and 1x 120mm) and the rad as exhaust (2x140mm)

Thanks


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanR*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Just want an opinion on fan setup. I have a corsair 350D and am running all pwm fans. 2 140mm in the front, 2 on top on a rad and a 120 in the back. How do people think I should have my intakes and exhaust setup? I have two ideas in mind right now.
> 
> 1. front and rad as intake (4x140mm) and 120mm as exhaust.
> 2. front and rear as intake (2x140mm and 1x 120mm) and the rad as exhaust (2x140mm)
> 
> Thanks


I say #2. Having the radiator as an intake can improve cooling, but getting dust in it can be a pain. And also the nearly equal in/out flow should help.


----------



## RyanR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> I say #2. Having the radiator as an intake can improve cooling, but getting dust in it can be a pain. And also the nearly equal in/out flow should help.


To clarify I would have a filter on any intake mentioned so dust shouldnt be too much of a problem


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanR*
> 
> To clarify I would have a filter on any intake mentioned so dust shouldnt be too much of a problem


Yes, but still, they're not perfect at filtering. And the equal airflow (GPU's should compensate for the lower exhaust flow) should increase general cooling performance/airflow.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanR*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Just want an opinion on fan setup. I have a corsair 350D and am running all pwm fans. 2 140mm in the front, 2 on top on a rad and a 120 in the back. How do people think I should have my intakes and exhaust setup? I have two ideas in mind right now.
> 
> 1. front and rad as intake (4x140mm) and 120mm as exhaust.
> 2. front and rear as intake (2x140mm and 1x 120mm) and the rad as exhaust (2x140mm)
> 
> Thanks


Having actually done both, #1 will run much cooler.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Having actually done both, #1 will run much cooler.


I guess it's about the configuration/placement of where the fans are/point. I guess he'll just have to figure out what works better for him.


----------



## aceman8448

So ive been reading lots of info on this chip..

Need clarification

Some people say you are ok for daily use if you don't overvolt over 1.4 and keep your temps under 80c....

Does it matter how much voltage you put in as long as temps are good during stress test and it is under 80c...

Can someone clarify what is good max temps and average temps and also if voltage matters as long as its under 1.4 volts?

I also read some people saying to keep it under 1.3?

I don't do high stress processing programs.. mostly gaming and FSX/P3D (flight simulators)


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceman8448*
> 
> So ive been reading lots of info on this chip..
> 
> Need clarification
> 
> Some people say you are ok for daily use if you don't overvolt over 1.4 and keep your temps under 80c....
> 
> Does it matter how much voltage you put in as long as temps are good during stress test and it is under 80c...
> 
> Can someone clarify what is good max temps and average temps and also if voltage matters as long as its under 1.4 volts?
> 
> I also read some people saying to keep it under 1.3?
> 
> I don't do high stress processing programs.. mostly gaming and FSX/P3D (flight simulators)


The people who say 1.3v are being conservative. However, chips seem to take cubically or maybe exponentially more voltage for each extra multiplier after around 1.2v. Practically this means at normal cooling temps you will only get one or maybe two extra multipliers past 1.3v, no matter how much voltage you put in.

Past 1.45v is considered dangerous at normal (70c) temps, even by the most aggressive. If you keep things much cooler though (-70c, for instance) you can go higher.

In almost all cases you are going to go over your thermal limit before you hit dangerous voltages. But it is surely a combination of the two that is dangerous, so you do have a higher chance of damaging your chip with a better cooling system.


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanR*
> 
> To clarify I would have a filter on any intake mentioned so dust shouldnt be too much of a problem


I have been messing with my airflow to better my temps. Now our cases our different, so you may have different results. For me, I found the best setup is to have my rear as an intake (filtered) and two bottom mounted fans as intakes (filtered) My rad is in the front, in pull, in exhaust. (Not filtered... for obvious reasons)

I've tried it with the rear as exhaust, and all other fans as intakes, but my temps are lower with reverse airflow, especially at load. At 4.7GHz, 4.4GHz cache, I went from 73-74 at full load, to mid to upper 60s.

Just because it works better for me this way though, doesn't mean you will get the same results. Different components, different cases. I suggest you try both options for a couple days, and record your temps, and see what works best for you, that's what I did.


----------



## aceman8448

ok jdorje

So for long term use below 70c temps and and under 1.45 voltage is fine or is that just for getting the most out of your system. Thats were i get mixed up. Some people just want to see what max performance they can get and others to get a good 80-90% performance and not be on a thin line to blowing it up


----------



## Forceman

Personally, I would not run 1.45V long-term. I'd stick to 1.35V or below, myself,maybe 1.4V if you wanted to push it. But I doubt you'd be able to keep 1.45V cooled anyway.


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceman8448*
> 
> ok jdorje
> 
> So for long term use below 70c temps and and under 1.45 voltage is fine or is that just for getting the most out of your system. Thats were i get mixed up. Some people just want to see what max performance they can get and others to get a good 80-90% performance and not be on a thin line to blowing it up


As has been said, I would not use 1.45v for everyday use. Personally I wouldn't go above 1.3v for everyday use unless your running a custom loop.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceman8448*
> 
> ok jdorje
> 
> So for long term use below 70c temps and and under 1.45 voltage is fine or is that just for getting the most out of your system. Thats were i get mixed up. Some people just want to see what max performance they can get and others to get a good 80-90% performance and not be on a thin line to blowing it up


http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics

"What matters in the end are two things when it comes to voltage safety: A) You do not hit above 95C under whatever you wish to stress and B) You do not exceed 1.45-1.5v no matter what. The thing is, most people run into the first problem long before they hit the second..."

This guy would be on the "aggressive" list. Unless you have REALLY high-end cooling, you're going to run into thermal limitations before you hit scary voltages. But, you still need to decide what's safe for you, or rather, whether one extra multiplier is worth an extra 5-10C.

I can go 1.36V vcore at 47x and stay around 80C (disclaimer - i have sub-20C ambients). 48x would be scary voltage, but it would be way scary temps. So I'm at 46x with 1.28V and rarely exceed 70C.


----------



## dilla69

Now also delidded my 4790k. average temp gains ~ -18°C after an XTU warmup. Used coollaboratory liquid pro for die > IHS and GC extreme for IHS > water block.

so much for intel's improved TIM.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Now also delidded my 4790k. average temp gains ~ -18°C after an XTU warmup. Used coollaboratory liquid pro for die > IHS and GC extreme for IHS > water block.
> 
> so much for intel's improved TIM.


Mine was similar dropped 9 degrees C after delidding under load but also allowed me to run a slightly higher stable clock as well.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Mine was similar dropped 9 degrees C after delidding under load but also allowed me to run a slightly higher stable clock as well.


I'm currently on 4,7GHz and also got the best voltage / clock ratio with this multiplier, so I think I'll try to drop some voltage instead.


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Now also delidded my 4790k. average temp gains ~ -18°C after an XTU warmup. Used coollaboratory liquid pro for die > IHS and GC extreme for IHS > water block.
> 
> so much for intel's improved TIM.


----------



## firefoxx04

wow.. 15-20*C difference makes me want to delid just for the hell of it. My temps are fine. 4.6ghz, 1.23v, noctua d15. Never go over 65* really. Gaming is easy at half fan speed for temps under 55*C. Even folding I never go above 60*C at full fan speed.

Someone convince me not to delid


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firefoxx04*
> 
> wow.. 15-20*C difference makes me want to delid just for the hell of it. My temps are fine. 4.6ghz, 1.23v, noctua d15. Never go over 65* really. Gaming is easy at half fan speed for temps under 55*C. Even folding I never go above 60*C at full fan speed.
> 
> Someone convince me not to delid


Not me delid is the way to go!


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firefoxx04*
> 
> wow.. 15-20*C difference makes me want to delid just for the hell of it.


When I delidded I also saw a drop of around 20c... I think you will find that a 20c drop or thereabouts is what many are experiencing when delidding and replacing the Intel TIM with CLU.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firefoxx04*
> 
> Someone convince me not to delid


Only communists don't delid. Are you a commie? Didn't think so.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *firefoxx04*
> 
> Someone convince me not to delid



That should do it


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *firefoxx04*
> 
> Someone convince me not to delid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only communists don't delid. Are you a commie? Didn't think so.
Click to expand...

i'm a commie. who said all americans believed in the replubic democracy thing?


----------



## firefoxx04

thanks guys









butttt buttttt buttt I have a devils cannon chip it has good TIM on it hurrr durrrr


----------



## jdorje

How long does delidding take (assuming I'm a competent person with no prior knowledge of doing this), and what is the expected success rate?


----------



## Pudfark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> How long does delidding take (assuming I'm a competent person with no prior knowledge of doing this), and what is the expected success rate?


The success rate depends on the size of the pliers you use?
Personally, I'm too cowardly to try it, so I bought my 4790K from Silicon Lottery and paid them $50 bucks to do it.


----------



## Mega Man

if you do your home work it is relatively safe, yrmv but yea people seem to prefer the hammer method


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> How long does delidding take (assuming I'm a competent person with no prior knowledge of doing this), and what is the expected success rate?


Vice only method takes about 5 minutes (30 seconds of actual delidding and 4.5 minutes of triple checking everything) and has a pretty much 100% success rate.


----------



## Naked Snake

I just bought a 4790k with an Asus Z97 Pro-Gamer to replace my 2600k @ 4.5ghz and Asus P8Z68V-Pro, my motherboard died today and it's impossible to find a LGA1155 socket motherboard in my country, new or used.

My only regret is that Broadwell and Skylake are around the corner but I need a good Pc right now so I can get back to work.

Anyway, I will join the club next week when the cpu arrives and I hope I can see some improvement in performance vs my old chip


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naked Snake*
> 
> I just bought a 4790k with an Asus Z97 Pro-Gamer to replace my 2600k @ 4.5ghz and Asus P8Z68V-Pro, my motherboard died today and it's impossible to find a LGA1155 socket motherboard in my country, new or used.
> 
> My only regret is that Broadwell and Skylake are around the corner but I need a good Pc right now so I can get back to work.
> 
> Anyway, I will join the club next week when the cpu arrives and I hope I can see some improvement in performance vs my old chip


Your old MB died or the new?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Vice only method takes about 5 minutes (30 seconds of actual delidding and 4.5 minutes of triple checking everything) and has a pretty much 100% success rate.


Hm don't you have to clean off all sorts of TIM and glue, then apply new TIM and glue?


----------



## xaeryan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Vice only method takes about 5 minutes (30 seconds of actual delidding and 4.5 minutes of triple checking everything) and has a pretty much 100% success rate.


Eh. Ehhhh. Maybe not 100%.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Hm don't you have to clean off all sorts of TIM and glue, then apply new TIM and glue?


You need to clean off the old TIM and scrape the glue, but that doesn't take very long (you can scrape the glue with a credit card). Then apply CLU/CLP and put back in the socket. It's pretty straightforward, then only stressful part is actually removing the lid because it can take more force than you expect/feel comfortable using.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaeryan*
> 
> Eh. Ehhhh. Maybe not 100%.


well, I did say "pretty much" 100%, but I don't actually recall anyone killing their chip with the vice only method, and I've been in the delid thread since Haswell came out. It's definitely the lowest risk method - pretty much knife, hammer, vice-only as far as riskiness goes.


----------



## aceman8448

ok guys after hours and hours of testing these are the results i got.. what do you guys think...

All test were done with AIDA64 2 hour testing

4.6ghz at 1.220 averaging 66c at max temps at 69c

4.7ghz at 1.250 averaging 70c at max temps at 72c

4.8ghz at 1.301 averaging 73c at max temps at 77c

I mostly use the CPU power for FSX and P3D which are both very demanding on the cpu...

while playing even at 4.8 1.301 max temps are 60c


----------



## Naked Snake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Your old MB died or the new?


Oh sry, my old Asus P8Z68-V Pro died, I smelt something burning when I started the system and I know it's the motherboard because my i7 2600k is working, I've tested it in a friends computer who have a Z77 motherboard. Btw I can't see any physical damage in the motherboard but is refusing to boot or turn on any lights so I think it's pretty much dead.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceman8448*
> 
> ok guys after hours and hours of testing these are the results i got.. what do you guys think...
> 
> All test were done with AIDA64 2 hour testing


What testing options had you selected in Aida64..? If you have the default selection of tests then it will not run all that hot.


----------



## aceman8448

I did a system stability test. All checked except gpu stress test


----------



## Costas

If you select only the FPU checkbox when running the stability test it will generate the most heat load for the cpu.


----------



## djthrottleboi

i love razors. my cpu's love razors.


----------



## CrAYoN_EaTeR

just got my i5 4690k and an Asus Pro Gamer Motherboard to replace my ancient i5 750 and gigabyte p55ud4p mobo.

got a nice oc of 4.7GHz @ 1.2V (is that good?)

enjoying it so far hope it last a look while like my i5 750 did(5+ years)


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrAYoN_EaTeR*
> 
> just got my i5 4690k and an Asus Pro Gamer Motherboard to replace my ancient i5 750 and gigabyte p55ud4p mobo.
> 
> got a nice oc of 4.7GHz @ 1.2V (is that good?)
> 
> enjoying it so far hope it last a look while like my i5 750 did(5+ years)


Thats a good chip. If your temps are fine keep going. 1.3-1.4v is fine as long as your temps are in check.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i love razors. my cpu's love razors.


My one too, but my fingers not so much.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> My one too, but my fingers not so much.


Sadly for me, I have poor fine motor skills. I'd end up breaking something else off of the CPU.








I'd delid my 4790k if I wasn't afraid of using a hammer to break off the well sealed lid.


----------



## dilla69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Sadly for me, I have poor fine motor skills. I'd end up breaking something else off of the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd delid my 4790k if I wasn't afraid of using a hammer to break off the well sealed lid.


Wouldn't use a hammer either. With the right razors it's, assuming the user has some motoric skills







, easy enough. Just some wiggling and soft pushing and it feels like you're going through butter. If you're afraid of pushing too far, you could mark a threshold on the razor.


----------



## xaeryan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Wouldn't use a hammer either. With the right razors it's, assuming the user has some motoric skills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , easy enough. Just some wiggling and soft pushing and it feels like you're going through butter. If you're afraid of pushing too far, you could mark a threshold on the razor.


Your razorblade must've been considerably sharper than mine - it was taking considerable force for me to get nowhere, so I gave up that method and picked up a hammer to hit my valuable parts with. I don't mean my junk, either - that's a different thread.


----------



## CrAYoN_EaTeR

fans on my H100i on the lowest speed and it gets up to 75c after 2 hours of UTX. I need to make a custom fan curve and test again but i think i might push high soon but im happy at the moment


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i love razors. my cpu's love razors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My one too, but my fingers not so much.
Click to expand...

the unique thing about the razor is if you get enough to not go all the way through a little wiggling will get the rest done.


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceman8448*
> 
> ok guys after hours and hours of testing these are the results i got.. what do you guys think...
> 
> All test were done with AIDA64 2 hour testing
> 
> 4.6ghz at 1.220 averaging 66c at max temps at 69c
> 
> 4.7ghz at 1.250 averaging 70c at max temps at 72c
> 
> 4.8ghz at 1.301 averaging 73c at max temps at 77c
> 
> I mostly use the CPU power for FSX and P3D which are both very demanding on the cpu...
> 
> while playing even at 4.8 1.301 max temps are 60c


What about 4.9GHz???

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilla69*
> 
> Wouldn't use a hammer either. With the right razors it's, assuming the user has some motoric skills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , easy enough. Just some wiggling and soft pushing and it feels like you're going through butter. If you're afraid of pushing too far, you could mark a threshold on the razor.


Every I attempt to use a razor to remove adhesive on something, I nearly remove a finger instead.


----------



## v1ral

I'm testing the waters here, but does this look right?
H70 aio cooling my [email protected], 1.28 vcore, cache @4.3....

Still testing, how long should I keep doing this??

edit: I was able to open up Intel XTU to check vcore, it's at 1.263...so whicu one do I follow, to make sure there isn't voltage spikes?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm testing the waters here, but does this look right?
> H70 aio cooling my [email protected], 1.28 vcore, cache @4.3....
> 
> Still testing, how long should I keep doing this??
> 
> edit: I was able to open up Intel XTU to check vcore, it's at 1.263...so whicu one do I follow, to make sure there isn't voltage spikes?


So you are setting 1.28v in BIOS and XTU shows 1.263v ? If it is, then you are experiencing a little vdroop my friend, either add more vcore in the BIOS or adjust the llc higher or ignore it all together.

Someone else can suggest a good stability test time as I am not one to worry heavily.


----------



## v1ral

This is where it's at 2 hours into aida64.....
what do I change to alleviate vdroop?

Only thing changed is vcore, multi, cache ratio, dram volts and put xmp enabled, everything is on auto. This is on an MSI z97 Gaming 7.

And do I trust HWInfo or xtu or?


----------



## error-id10t

XTU reads VID just like CPU-Z. HWInfo core voltage reads vcore = 0.02v difference you see, no problems.


----------



## serpentiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay...
> 
> Well, nice of you to run all those tests but personally I've never asked you to run IBT/Prime95 and the x264 test that you're running is not the one I meant. Read the thread I give you in my previous post and it will lead you to the appropriate x264 test. If you like Prime95 use v27.9. Personally, I run 5 loops of the x264 test and I am OK with it. Stress testing always depends from your PC usage - and your time and pleasures. Real life usage proves stability, according to me.
> 
> As I told you, for starters load the 4.6 ready-made oc profile. It will automatically set various settings in the BIOS for you. Reboot to your desktop. Back in the BIOS set the Vcore to Override Mode at 1.250V. Set the multiplier to 47x, and try to run 5 loops of the x264 test. If it will pass post your screenshots (of the expanded HWiNFO64). If it will fail add 0.02V and repeat.
> 
> PS: Regarding the x264 test:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - Download the x264 test : https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk
> - Get the latest binaries : http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/win64/ Check the date next to the file. Right now the latest binary is called "x264-r2538-121396c.exe ". Save this file on your desktop.
> - Rename this binary file to "x264-64" and copy and paste it inside the Test folder of the x264 test. Copy and replace, that is.
> - Run the test, 5 loops (or as many as you wish), 16 threads, Normal priority.
> 
> After establishing a stable overclock it is a good habit to save it in your BIOS, clear CMOS and reload it for your everyday use.


Finally I finished with everything you've asked to do and did a few tests







Here are some test results I got:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











What can I try then?


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> So you are setting 1.28v in BIOS and XTU shows 1.263v ? If it is, then you are experiencing a little vdroop my friend, either add more vcore in the BIOS or adjust the llc higher or ignore it all together.
> 
> Someone else can suggest a good stability test time as I am not one to worry heavily.


Sorry, it's set at 1.256 or something like that, it's going up not down.
Is there a setting to tighten voltage droop?
And by the looks of it, how does the chip look to you guys? Mind you it's just on an h70, which from what I read isn't all that great compared to air coolers.


----------



## JiffyPop

When using Aida64 should I always use the FPU stress test? I realize it puts more strain on the cpu, but is it necessary for stability?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Sorry, it's set at 1.256 or something like that, it's going up not down.
> Is there a setting to tighten voltage droop?
> And by the looks of it, how does the chip look to you guys? Mind you it's just on an h70, which from what I read isn't all that great compared to air coolers.


Having vcore .01-.03V higher than VID is normal.

Use hwinfo. It shows both.


----------



## scracy

I've done a little more stability testing XTU for 1 hour at [email protected] with cache at 4.5Ghz memory at 2400Mhz. There has been a lot of discussion about leaving cache at stock and all the reasons why,but i have found some benchmarks like XTU and Cinebench 11.5 DO show higher scores with a higher cache ratio, cant explain why? Ambient at 25 degrees C, Also ran IBT.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> I've done a little more stability testing XTU for 1 hour at [email protected] with cache at 4.5Ghz memory at 2400Mhz. There has been a lot of discussion about leaving cache at stock and all the reasons why,but i have found some benchmarks like XTU and Cinebench 11.5 DO show higher scores with a higher cache ratio, cant explain why? Ambient at 25 degrees C.


All benchmarks and tests will show higher performance with higher cache. In his thread, Darkwizzie's estimate was one cache multiplier was worth 1/14 as much as a core multiplier - his claim wasn't that bumping cache did nothing, it's that by leaving it at stock you can get a higher core multiplier with better returns.

I'm not convinced XTU "benchmark" is a benchmark at all. Yes, it runs prime95bench in the background. Yes, prime95 does have a benchmark program. But is it running that program? Or is it just running a prime95 while checking cache, ram, and core speeds on the side to come up with a number? I've done tests where I do the xtu benchmark while running super_pi on a higher priority (eating up an entire core), and it still gives the same numbers.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serpentiny*
> 
> Finally I finished with everything you've asked to do and did a few tests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some test results I got:
> 
> ...
> 
> What can I try then?


*Excellent!* Congratulations for your consistency!!

The next steps:
Restore HWiNFO64 in its initial state. You can do this by right clicking on its icon in the task bar, select "Settings" and then "Reset Preferences". Then in the "Layout" tab select "Restore Original Order".

Personally, I also go in the BIOS at

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\HWiNFO64

and I delete this key (HWiNFO64). Then I also delete the "HWiNFO64" configuration file, found in its folder. This reassures that the original order will be restored and all the hidden values will reappear and start getting monitored again.

Customize HWiNFO64:
Remove all the obsolete/invalid values for your motherboard. Those are:

-Auxiliary
-AUXTIN1
-AUXTIN2
-AUXTIN3
-CPU Digital IO (it is repeated twice, leave one item only)
-3VSB (it is repeated twice, leave one item only)
-AVCC (it is repeated twice, leave one item only)

Then it is up to you what else you will keep and how you will reorder the values. The least you should/ought to do is reorder all the VCore values at the same spot. Place VCore0, VCore1, VCore2 and VCore3 at one place, one under the other, so that you and those seeing your screenshots will understand rapidly what's going on with your voltages. Personally, I placed them under the Core # VID values. The reason is that the people can tell if I am on Override (Fixed) or Adaptive Mode: on Override the Core # VID values do not drop. Additionally, whenever you see Vcore values of 0.000V you know that this user has all (or most) of his C-States enabled. I am talking about our motherboard.

Here is how I have customized HWiNFO64:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Regarding HWiNFO remember:
i) you can hide-disable monitoring of the values by selecting them with the SHIFT and/or CTRL button and drag them outside of the window
ii) if you wish to just see how something looks like but not save it, press the Esc button. Both of the "X" buttons - on the top right corner and the big one down- save whatever you are doing.

After you finish with your preferable customization Backup your Preferences in a (.reg) file, somewhere in your PC. When a new beta will arrive you can restore the program again, check out what's new + how it works for you, and then reapply the .reg file to have it customized again.

The next OC attempt
Clear CMOS: shutdown your computer and cut its power. Press the button in the rear I/O a couple of times. After 3-5 minutes return and power on. Enter the BIOS, load Optimized Defaults, boot in Windows.

Back in the BIOS load the ready-made 4.7 OC profile.
It will set an Override Core voltage of 1.4V. *Reduce it to 1.3V*. Reboot.

Back in the BIOS set the following, where and when it is required. Some of them will be already set by the motherboard:
- CPU Ratio (all cores): 48
- CPU Cache Ratio: 40
- BCLK Boot Frequency: 100.0
- BCLK Eventual Frequency: 100.0
- BCLK Spread Spectrum: Disabled
- Internal PLL Overvoltage: Enabled
- Long Duration Power Limit: 1000
- Short Duration Power Limit: 1000
- Primary Plane Current Limit: 1000
- CPU Integrated VR Faults: Disabled
- CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Mode: Disabled

IF you know your RAM's default values set them manually. Otherwise load its XMP profile.

Go to the Advanced menu. Under CPU Configuration disable "Intel Virtualization Technology". If you do not have any hard disk(s) connected to the ASMedia sata controller, enter the "Storage Configuration" menu and disable it! Disable "Intel Smart Connect Technology". Check to see if "Intel Rapid Start Technology" and "Intel Thunderbolt" are disabled. I see that you have a soundcard. Disable the "On board Audio". Note: IF after rebooting you will observe that your soundcard sounds "weird" - malfunctions, set your PCIE Link Speed to Gen3.

Reboot. Run the x264 test, Normal priority, 5 loops. If it passes, raise the CPU ratio to 49. Repeat. If it fails, at 48, then if you get the x101 BSOD raise the Core voltage by 0.02V until it passes. If you get the x124 BSOD raise the CPU Input Voltage a bit.

In all your tests always set ALL your system's fans to full load. Your motherboard already sets the CPU cooler to Full Load whenever overclocking. You set the rest of your fans to max, as well.
When you post mention your ambient temperature, too.

Finally:

You don't have to use more than one monitoring tool. Stick to HWiNFO64. When testing with the x264 it is better to show its window after completing than showing the text file it produces.

One inquiry: In your screenshots I see a "DIMM Temperature Sensor". Is this something you have manually renamed or it came with the latest beta of HWiNFO64? I have restored my HWiNFO64 to its original state but I cannot see this Sensor. EDIT: Never mind, I found it: _"DIMM Temperature Sensor" is a sensor embedded on the memory module, you will need to have a module supporting DIMM-TS to report it._

Good Luck!


----------



## jdorje

Why do you disable virtualization technology?


----------



## JiffyPop

Okay so I switched from using aida64 to using x264 and these are my results after three loops. Are these acceptable? I7 4790K @ 4.7 and vcore @ 1.195 temps are
#0 max 60
#1 max 60
#2 max 58
#3 max 52


----------



## Rahldrac

Bah, seems my 4790k is a dud. It runs fine 4.7 on 1.26 (XTU, can't get x264 to work, it starts up CPU-z and then crashes). But I can not get it to 4,8 even with 1,32v.
Catch set to 40 (tried with 44, but it just crashed faster).
It never goes over 60C tho, even at 1,32 it did not go over 75 before it crashed (about 10 min in, temp stabilized long before that).

New MSI motherboard too, never overclock with MSI before so some new things.

Edit:
Got it with Intel "overclock" warranty. So I am thinking of trading it in. But I guess it actually needs to be "fried" for me to trade it in.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> Bah, seems my 4790k is a dud. It runs fine 4.7 on 1.26 (XTU, can't get x264 to work, it starts up CPU-z and then crashes). But I can not get it to 4,8 even with 1,32v.
> Catch set to 40 (tried with 44, but it just crashed faster).
> It never goes over 60C tho, even at 1,32 it did not go over 75 before it crashed (about 10 min in, temp stabilized long before that).
> 
> New MSI motherboard too, never overclock with MSI before so some new things.
> 
> Edit:
> Got it with Intel "overclock" warranty. So I am thinking of trading it in. But I guess it actually needs to be "fried" for me to trade it in.


47.5 multipliers at 1.3V sounds completely average.

You can certainly make it to 48 with the right combination of VID and input.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> Bah, seems my 4790k is a dud. It runs fine 4.7 on 1.26 (XTU, can't get x264 to work, it starts up CPU-z and then crashes). But I can not get it to 4,8 even with 1,32v.
> Catch set to 40 (tried with 44, but it just crashed faster).
> It never goes over 60C tho, even at 1,32 it did not go over 75 before it crashed (about 10 min in, temp stabilized long before that).
> 
> New MSI motherboard too, never overclock with MSI before so some new things.
> 
> Edit:
> Got it with Intel "overclock" warranty. So I am thinking of trading it in. But I guess it actually needs to be "fried" for me to trade it in.


I agree, it isn't really that bad, somewhere around average. Stick with 4.7 or try 1.35V for 4.8.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Why do you disable virtualization technology?


i do it because i dont use VMs and it decreases your perf


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Why do you disable virtualization technology?
> 
> 
> 
> i do it because i dont use VMs and it decreases your perf
Click to expand...

^this. Its why i installed 3 os'es instead of running them iN vm's .


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i do it because i dont use VMs and it decreases your perf


decreases performance? I dnt use them ether but never bothered to turn it off.


----------



## Mega Man

It isn't like night and day. But if you bench it will help


----------



## serpentiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> *Excellent!* Congratulations for your consistency!!
> 
> The next steps:
> Restore HWiNFO64 in its initial state. You can do this by right clicking on its icon in the task bar, select "Settings" and then "Reset Preferences". Then in the "Layout" tab select "Restore Original Order".
> ...............................................
> The next OC attempt
> Clear CMOS: shutdown your computer and cut its power. Press the button in the rear I/O a couple of times. After 3-5 minutes return and power on. Enter the BIOS, load Optimized Defaults, boot in Windows.
> 
> Back in the BIOS load the ready-made 4.7 OC profile.
> It will set an Override Core voltage of 1.4V. *Reduce it to 1.3V*. Reboot.
> 
> Back in the BIOS set the following, where and when it is required. Some of them will be already set by the motherboard:
> - CPU Ratio (all cores): 48
> - CPU Cache Ratio: 40
> - BCLK Boot Frequency: 100.0
> - BCLK Eventual Frequency: 100.0
> - BCLK Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> - Internal PLL Overvoltage: Enabled
> - Long Duration Power Limit: 1000
> - Short Duration Power Limit: 1000
> - Primary Plane Current Limit: 1000
> - CPU Integrated VR Faults: Disabled
> - CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Mode: Disabled
> 
> IF you know your RAM's default values set them manually. Otherwise load its XMP profile.
> .............................................................................................................................
> In all your tests always set ALL your system's fans to full load. Your motherboard already sets the CPU cooler to Full Load whenever overclocking. You set the rest of your fans to max, as well.
> When you post mention your ambient temperature, too.
> ..............................................................................................................................
> EDIT: Never mind, I found it: _"DIMM Temperature Sensor" is a sensor embedded on the memory module, you will need to have a module supporting DIMM-TS to report it._
> :


Hi,

I followed all your guidance for OC and HWINFO customization and got the following results:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Last stable clock:*





P.S: All settings are set as mentioned above! And forgot to print screen the memory settings but I loaded its XMP profile - 1866(9-9-9-27)-1.5V

*And this is the lower core volatge at 4,7 Ghz (4.6 ready-made oc profile):*







I set all fans to 80 load, because over these speeds they are very noisy.

According to all these results what core clock to set for 24/7 and what other settings to choose?

P.S: Yes I install last beta version of HWINFO64 and there are these DIMM temps.

Thank you, again


----------



## LostParticle

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serpentiny*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I followed all your guidance for OC and HWINFO customization and got the following results:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Last stable clock:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S: All settings are set as mentioned above!
> 
> *And this is the lower core volatge at 4,7 Ghz (4.6 ready-made oc profile):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set all fans to 80 load, because over these speeds they are very noisy.
> 
> According to all these results what core clock to set for 24/7 and what other settings to choose?
> 
> P.S: Yes I install last beta version of HWINFO64 and there are these DIMM temps.
> 
> Thank you, again






Hello, you are welcome!









I do not have so much time right now but the next thing you should do is sit down and think what do you wish to use your computer for. What do you do with your computer? Are you folding? Are you a serious PC gamer? Are you encoding/video editing? Do you like stressing and benching? Write it down and then we'll talk. I will be testing my system's fan setup today but I hope to be free after approx. 8 hours.

Congratulations.

PS: I think that your temperatures are a little high. Check out some recent tests I've made, if you wish.


----------



## serpentiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hello, you are welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have so much time right now but the next thing you should do is sit down and think what do you wish to use your computer for. What do you do with your computer? Are you folding? Are you a serious PC gamer? Are you encoding/video editing? Do you like stressing and benching? Write it down and then we'll talk. I will be testing my system's fan setup today but I hope to be free after approx. 8 hours.
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> PS: I think that your temperatures are a little high. Check out some recent tests I've made, if you wish.


Usually I use my computer for programming and watching movies (especially blu-ray), ie use it as a home theater. But of course I use my computer for gaming when I have time. Regarding stressing and benching the latest rig that I built is very suitable for this, but I'm new to this and may decide in the future to use it for this but for now look for maximum productivity, silence and stability









Here are some results of my memory:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I've just test the memory with SuperPi(32M):





*P.S: These are min timings and clock in which PC can boot.*


I want to OC RAM with min timings and my goal is clock about 2000 Mhz but I'm not sure which voltage to adjust and I can not figure out where to set their clock manually rather than predefined frequencies.
*P.S:* Yes, my temps are slightly higher than yours but when I rise the voltage above 1,250 volts, my processor becomes quite hot, so I wrote

that the limit is 4,7 Ghz at 1,240V. I do not know if this is the limit of the CPU or somewhere mess settings.


----------



## LostParticle

@serpentiny

Hello

If you are using your computer for work, if you are making a living out of it, then I strongly suggest you to set a conservative - safe OC of, let's say, 4.6GHz and leave it like this, or even better to not overclock at all! To set this "safe" OC you should find the minimum voltage(s) to pass 30-50 (thirty to fifty) loops of the x264 test, and after that raise your VCore by 0.02V and start using it. If I would need to use my computer for work I would never-ever overclock it. I would just purchase the appropriate components for my requirements and I would also back myself up with a good warranty contract and serious support.

But if you are just learning programming then it is fine, you can do whatever you like, a BSOD now and then won't hurt that much (I suppose).

When it comes to memory OC I'm afraid I cannot help you. I have never touched my DRAM, besides one single time: I've tried something, it didn't work, and then I had to clear CMOS and leave it without power for couple of hours, to start it up again. I have other things to play with than messing up with my RAM. There are, however, others here who could help you.

Finally, regarding your CPU max temperatures, I do not know your current ambient temperature but with the CPU cooling solution you state in your sig-rig I think that you should have better results.


----------



## v1ral

I figured I'll post this:
I did an over night test with xtu for 8 hours, everything set to auto besides this:
45 multi
1.17 vcore
40 cache ratio
xmp enabled
+25% vdroop control
Max temps I am getting is 58-63

Should I try lower vcore while keeping everything on auto? I have feeling I can go lower on core.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I figured I'll post this:
> I did an over night test with xtu for 8 hours, everything set to auto besides this:
> 45 multi
> 1.17 vcore
> 40 cache ratio
> xmp enabled
> +25% vdroop control
> Max temps I am getting is 58-63
> 
> Should I try lower vcore while keeping everything on auto? I have feeling I can go lower on core.


Sounds good but maybe try a few other stability tests not just one before you lower the Vcore.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Sounds good but maybe try a few other stability tests not just one before you lower the Vcore.


aida64 perhaps??


----------



## 3teng

Hi all.

Im just wondering, is it good for 24/7 use with [email protected]/1.18v.
Any advises/recommendations?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> aida64 perhaps??


Yeah Aida64,intel burn test,x264,ROG Realbench etc


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3teng*
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> Im just wondering, is it good for 24/7 use with [email protected]/1.18v.
> Any advises/recommendations?


I would be comfortable to use up to 1.35V on a 24/7 basis provided you can keep temps under control


----------



## Yuniver

Is it safe to have a 4690k oc'd at 4.6GHz with 1.267 Vcore, 1.210 CPU Ring V, and 1.900v VRIN? The guide says to keep the override within .4 - .6v of the vcore. The problem is trying to go by that standard, I have stability issues at this clock. Should I try messing around with voltages to keep CPU Ring at 1.2v or does it not really matter?

Been running aida64 at these settings for 20 minutes and the max temp is 90c on core 2 and the vcore hasnt went over 1.284v.

Should I try lowering voltages all around .1 - .2 at a time until I get the lowest possible and test stability then or just lower the clock to 4.5GHz and try?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> Is it safe to have a 4690k oc'd at 4.6GHz with 1.267 Vcore, 1.210 CPU Ring V, and 1.900v VRIN? The guide says to keep the override within .4 - .6v of the vcore. The problem is trying to go by that standard, I have stability issues at this clock. Should I try messing around with voltages to keep CPU Ring at 1.2v or does it not really matter?


Totally safe. A lot of people run the Input voltage more than .6v above vcore.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Totally safe. A lot of people run the Input voltage more than .6v above vcore.


Agreed mine needs a Vrin (Vccin) of 1.95V for a Vcore of 1.285V to be stable


----------



## Yuniver

I feel better about it now. I'm going to try and get the voltages as low as I can before I'm content. What's a good temp to aim for with this clock? 90c is a little too high for my liking.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> I feel better about it now. I'm going to try and get the voltages as low as I can before I'm content. What's a good temp to aim for with this clock? 90c is a little too high for my liking.


I would be happy to keep it under 80 degrees C under heavy load


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> I would be happy to keep it under 80 degrees C under heavy load


With a non water-cooling method?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> With a non water-cooling method?


Maybe upgrade your cooling or maybe a delid or even both


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Maybe upgrade your cooling or maybe a delid or even both


Might be next on the list after a better monitor. I'm currently using the Hyper 212 EVO and I've been quite happy with it so far.

I've been wanting to try water but I'm a little scared to


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> Might be next on the list after a better monitor. I'm currently using the Hyper 212 EVO and I've been quite happy with it so far.
> 
> I've been wanting to try water but I'm a little scared to


Nothing scary about water maybe try an AIO like a Corsair H110iGT,H100iGTX etc,deliding can drop your temps up to 20 degrees C,deliding mine droped my temps by 9 degrees C.


----------



## CrAYoN_EaTeR

I'm seeing people's results and it make my think I have a good chip. I get 4.7ghz @ 1.2v and a vccin of 1.8v. And only hit 76c after 2 hours of utx with fans on my H100i in quiet mode. Should I push for more I'm happy where I am but seeing this makes me want to push higher. What do you guys think?


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Swifttech 220X as well. There are quite a few, might be best to ask in the water cooling section what you should use.


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Nothing scary about water maybe try an AIO like a Corsair H110iGT,H100iGTX etc,deliding can drop your temps up to 20 degrees C,deliding mine droped my temps by 9 degrees C.


I'd rather delve into water cooling than to try and delid. I'm not comfortable with the process and would probably screw it up.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> I'd rather delve into water cooling than to try and delid. I'm not comfortable with the process and would probably screw it up.


Agreed,You could send your chip to Silicon Lottery.com and get them to do it for $50 if they bugger it up they will replace it,just a thought.


----------



## Yuniver

I downclocked to 4.5GHz for overheating purposes. I'm now running stable at Vcore 1.260v and VRIN 1.8v but I'm still getting 90c+ temps on aida64. What gives? Is it supposed to run this hot during the stress testing phase?


----------



## drop24

I'm at 4.9ghz with my 4790k at 1.39v which is the limit I set for myself. Temps are still fine at about 80 during stress testing thanks to water cooling. My goal was 5.0 though so I'm wondering if I delid will that improve stability at all? Does temperatures affect stability much? If I can knock 10 degrees off do you think I can get 5.0 stable at 1.39v? If not then I won't bother. I have delidded before so I'm comfortable doing it if you think it will help.


----------



## Yuniver

The only way i see temps directly affecting your stability is when it reaches the point where you're reaching the cpus max and throttling kicks in. If you want 5.0GHz 24/7 that badly, up the voltages more until stable and see what temps you get before delidding.


----------



## 3teng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> I would be comfortable to use up to 1.35V on a 24/7 basis provided you can keep temps under control


For now, idling around 32-35'c and load temps usually 50-55'c. Using Siwftech H240x. I think im quite comfortable with that.

Btw, does adding up more voltage would increase performance? or it does only add up heats?

Thanks


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3teng*
> 
> For now, idling around 32-35'c and load temps usually 50-55'c. Using Siwftech H240x. I think im quite comfortable with that.
> 
> Btw, does adding up more voltage would increase performance? or it does only add up heats?
> 
> Thanks


Only increase voltage if your OC is unstable. It adds more power to your chip which increases how hot it gets.


----------



## 3teng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> Only increase voltage if your OC is unstable. It adds more power to your chip which increases how hot it gets.


So no performance increase, only to tweak stability and adding up heats. I see. Thanks


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3teng*
> 
> So no performance increase, only to tweak stability and adding up heats. I see. Thanks


The performance increase comes from upping your frequency.


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> The only way i see temps directly affecting your stability is when it reaches the point where you're reaching the cpus max and throttling kicks in. If you want 5.0GHz 24/7 that badly, up the voltages more until stable and see what temps you get before delidding.


I'm already at 1.39v though. For 24/7 what's the limit before you need to worry about degeneration? Temps are fine but I'm worried about going higher on the volts.


----------



## Yuniver

Going above 1.40v can cause degradation and can damage your CPU if you keep pushing it above this voltage. You can always use the override to push a stable stress test at 5.0GHz though. Try not to go over 2.1v on VRIN.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> I'm already at 1.39v though. For 24/7 what's the limit before you need to worry about degeneration? Temps are fine but I'm worried about going higher on the volts.


People are right when warning you to not exceed certain Voltages / Temperatures but I'd like to suggest you another idea:
Get the latest beta of HWiNFO64 and set it to automatically start when Windows start. Use your computer the way you always do. At the end of the day look at the "Average" of VCore0 - VCore3 and Core Max. It will help you in your decision.


----------



## riverdief

New stuff







5000MHZ 1.308V (not delidded, no optimizations) 5GHZ under 1.3V is possible !!!







15min short 1344k run


----------



## Yuniver

Finally getting voltages fine tuned.

Frequency: 4.5GHz
CPU VRIN: 1.67v
CPU Core: 1.23v
CPU Ring: 1.2v

Max temps at idle: 40c
Max temps at load: 85c

My temps and voltages at 4.6GHz was just too high for my liking and I'll gladly sacrifice .1GHz for ~10c and less stress on my chip
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riverdief*
> 
> New stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5000MHZ 1.308V (not delidded, no optimizations) 5GHZ under 1.3V is possible !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15min short 1344k run


How did you manage to drop vcore from 1.39 to 1.3 and gain that last .1GHz?


----------



## riverdief

Optimize Input Voltage and better temperature ( if delidded). lower temperatures means lower vcore.

5100MHZ runs ... still undelidded.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riverdief*
> 
> Optimize Input Voltage and better temperature ( if delidded). lower temperatures means lower vcore.
> 
> 5100MHZ runs ... still undelidded.


lower temps only means lower vcore if we are talking sub ambient (liquid nitrogen or a chiller).

If you are stable at 1.3 5ghz now you simply were using too much voltage before. Possibly due to a bad setting somewhere else like input voltage or cache.

Nice cpu anyways though congrats.


----------



## riverdief

My other chip (sold) was better








4790k|5100MHz|1,319V|51|100.0|4500MHz|2400MHz|Z87M OC Formula|Wakü 15-20°C|Geköpft|L440B463|Tray|riverdief
More results:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/intel-haswell-devils-canyon-sockel-1150-oc-ergebnis-thread-kein-quatschthread-959285.html

The Batch of the (5GHZ 1.309V undelidded is: X438BB186


----------



## v1ral

@scracy
how does this look?
4.5 core
4.4 cache
1.15 vcore
1.5 dram
max temps 75℃
should I lower voltages from auto, or is the board doing a good job doing that??
Should I stop the test now and deem it stable enough??


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> I'm at 4.9ghz with my 4790k at 1.39v which is the limit I set for myself. Temps are still fine at about 80 during stress testing thanks to water cooling. My goal was 5.0 though so I'm wondering if I delid will that improve stability at all? Does temperatures affect stability much? If I can knock 10 degrees off do you think I can get 5.0 stable at 1.39v? If not then I won't bother. I have delidded before so I'm comfortable doing it if you think it will help.


Well to answer my own question, it worked! Delidded and dropped 10 degrees. Now stable at 5.0ghz at 1.39. Temps maxing out at 70c. Quite happy with that and a bit surprised considering I was no where near stable at 5.0 before delidding.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> 
> @scracy
> how does this look?
> 4.5 core
> 4.4 cache
> 1.15 vcore
> 1.5 dram
> max temps 75℃
> should I lower voltages from auto, or is the board doing a good job doing that??
> Should I stop the test now and deem it stable enough??


do not trust the board and leave it on auto. If you are stable manually enter in the 1.150v and turn on all cstates (on is not same as auto) so vcore drops at idle.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> do not trust the board and leave it on auto. If you are stable manually enter in the 1.150v and turn on all cstates (on is not same as auto) so vcore drops at idle.


Is a low Vcore @1.15v really a potential problem with over volting in auto?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Well to answer my own question, it worked! Delidded and dropped 10 degrees. Now stable at 5.0ghz at 1.39. Temps maxing out at 70c. Quite happy with that and a bit surprised considering I was no where near stable at 5.0 before delidding.


It's not that unusual to pick up an extra 100mhz at same volts by deliding,mine did the same purchased from silicon lottery [email protected] 4790k got them to delid now stable at [email protected] some people gain even more by deliding some as much as 300mhz according to some forums.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Is a low Vcore @1.15v really a potential problem with over volting in auto?


never overclock on auto voltage. Simple rule. Its your choice though.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> never overclock on auto voltage. Simple rule. Its your choice though.


Fair enough though for someone relatively new to overclocking setting auto voltage that low is not really potentially damaging and a start in the direction of learning how to set voltages manually once you feel more confident and experienced. Agreed though once you feel confident then yes it's better to set them manually.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Fair enough though for someone relatively new to overclocking setting auto voltage that low is not really potentially damaging and a start in the direction of learning how to set voltages manually once you feel more confident and experienced. Agreed though once you feel confident then yes it's better to set them manually.


not going to hurt anything. Its a fine starting point.

What if your cpu is actually stable at 1.100v? Or better yet it does 4.6ghz at the same 1.150v?

I do not like auto for 24/7 because motherboards tend to use more vcore than is needed even if it is on lower range.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> not going to hurt anything. Its a fine starting point.
> 
> What if your cpu is actually stable at 1.100v? Or better yet it does 4.6ghz at the same 1.150v?
> 
> I do not like auto for 24/7 because motherboards tend to use more vcore than is needed even if it is on lower range.


True not much point in generating more heat than necessary,less volts less heat


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> lower temps only means lower vcore if we are talking sub ambient (liquid nitrogen or a chiller).
> 
> If you are stable at 1.3 5ghz now you simply were using too much voltage before. Possibly due to a bad setting somewhere else like input voltage or cache.
> 
> Nice cpu anyways though congrats.


wrong,not under 0 °C.i did a test, from my room from 24°C to outside 7°C and my cpu 5g no stable did endless cinebench at [email protected]
by the way i got the ax1500i and i was thinking that the v850 was the fault for no 5g stable and didn't change nothing,just a bit less voltage during scaling but no 5g









wprime
bios left cpu-z reading on right
[email protected] 1.027v 1024m
[email protected] 1.057v 1024m
[email protected] 1.102v 1024m
[email protected] 1.137v 1024m
[email protected] 1.182v 1024m
[email protected] 1.231v 1024m

luckily i didn't pay from my pocket for the psu and a pack of cablemod, a gift.

my cpu is a dud: CONFIRMED


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> wrong,not under 0 °C.i did a test, from my room from 24°C to outside 7°C and my cpu 5g no stable did endless cinebench at [email protected]
> by the way i got the ax1500i and i was thinking that the v850 was the fault for no 5g stable and didn't change nothing,just a bit less voltage during scaling but no 5g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wprime
> bios left cpu-z reading on right
> [email protected] 1.027v 1024m
> [email protected] 1.057v 1024m
> [email protected] 1.102v 1024m
> [email protected] 1.137v 1024m
> [email protected] 1.182v 1024m
> [email protected] 1.231v 1024m
> 
> luckily i didn't pay from my pocket for the psu and a pack of cablemod, a gift.
> 
> my cpu is a dud: CONFIRMED


i said liquid nitrogen or a chiller. Those are - 40c+ directly contacting the cpu. How did you prove me wrong at 0c or 7c?

You definitely did not get it cold enough to change and properties of the silicon.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i said liquid nitrogen or a chiller. Those are - 40c+ directly contacting the cpu. How did you prove me wrong at 0c or 7c?
> 
> You definitely did not get it cold enough to change and properties of the silicon.


I agree with SuperV here.

Also first of all your terminology is wrong. Sub-ambient is just lower than normal room temperature, less that 20C or something, but not really low. I guess around -20C we can stop calling it sub-ambient.

Liquid Nitrogen, Dice etc is Sub-zero.

And even sub-ambient temperatures can help with overclocking, my 4790K around 1.35V to pass XTU 5G @ around 23C room temp, but when I put my rig outside in Winter with around -5C ambient temps, I could run XTU 5G as low as 1.3V.

The reason being on room temps, it used to crash at anything lower than 1.35V as soon as the load temps went above 74C, putting my rig outside prevented me from reaching those temps, hence I was able to pass XTU at even lower temps.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I agree with SuperV here.
> 
> Also first of all your terminology is wrong. Sub-ambient is just lower than normal room temperature, less that 20C or something, but not really low. I guess around -20C we can stop calling it sub-ambient.
> 
> Liquid Nitrogen, Dice etc is Sub-zero.
> 
> And even sub-ambient temperatures can help with overclocking, my 4790K around 1.35V to pass XTU 5G @ around 23C room temp, but when I put my rig outside in Winter with around -5C ambient temps, I could run XTU 5G as low as 1.3V.
> 
> The reason being on room temps, it used to crash at anything lower than 1.35V as soon as the load temps went above 74C, putting my rig outside prevented me from reaching those temps, hence I was able to pass XTU at even lower temps.


my exact words
Quote:


> lower temps only means lower vcore if we are talking *sub ambient (liquid nitrogen or a chiller)*.
> 
> If you are stable at 1.3 5ghz now you simply were using too much voltage before. Possibly due to a bad setting somewhere else like input voltage or cache.
> 
> Nice cpu anyways though congrats


the discussion was about deliding and gaining a lower vcore at a certain frequency.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I agree with SuperV here.
> 
> Also first of all your terminology is wrong. Sub-ambient is just lower than normal room temperature, less that 20C or something, but not really low. I guess around -20C we can stop calling it sub-ambient.
> 
> Liquid Nitrogen, Dice etc is Sub-zero.
> 
> And even sub-ambient temperatures can help with overclocking, my 4790K around 1.35V to pass XTU 5G @ around 23C room temp, but when I put my rig outside in Winter with around -5C ambient temps, I could run XTU 5G as low as 1.3V.
> 
> The reason being on room temps, it used to crash at anything lower than 1.35V as soon as the load temps went above 74C, putting my rig outside prevented me from reaching those temps, hence I was able to pass XTU at even lower temps.
> 
> 
> 
> my exact words
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> lower temps only means lower vcore if we are talking *sub ambient (liquid nitrogen or a chiller)*.
> 
> If you are stable at 1.3 5ghz now you simply were using too much voltage before. Possibly due to a bad setting somewhere else like input voltage or cache.
> 
> Nice cpu anyways though congrats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the discussion was about deliding and gaining a lower vcore at a certain frequency.
Click to expand...

De-lidding gives you lower temps at any given freq/Volt, so the scenario I described with my chip still holds up.

Don't see what's wrong with it.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> do not trust the board and leave it on auto. If you are stable manually enter in the 1.150v and turn on all cstates (on is not same as auto) so vcore drops at idle.


everything is auto except what I listed as a specific voltages set in bios.
Here I have the same test five hours later .


----------



## scracy

So essentially you could buy a 4.9Ghz chip from silicon lottery and if you are able to keep temps lower via better cooling than what they use and or a delid you could get 5.0Ghz at the same or similar volts? At least that's what I have experienced.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> So essentially you could buy a 4.9Ghz chip from silicon lottery and if you are able to keep temps lower via better cooling than what they use and or a delid you could get 5.0Ghz at the same or similar volts? At least that's what I have experienced.


Yada.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Yada.


I wouldn't have thought temp would alter the silicon properties all that much. Considering there is a $200 difference in price between 4.9Ghz and a 5Ghz chip at silicon lottery maybe it would make sense to buy a 4.9Ghz and pay the extra $50 for them to delid,pottential saving of $150.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> I wouldn't have thought temp would alter the silicon properties all that much. Considering there is a $200 difference in price between 4.9Ghz and a 5Ghz chip at silicon lottery maybe it would make sense to buy a 4.9Ghz and pay the extra $50 for them to delid,pottential saving of $150.


Yes. Most 4.9G chips can do 5G with Delid.
Rarely some chips hit a Voltage wall, that's they don't scale above a certain voltage regardless of the temps. But that is rarely the case with 4790Ks but was more prevalent with the original 4770Ks.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Yes. Most 4.9G chips can do 5G with Delid.
> Rarely some chips hit a Voltage wall, that's they don't scale above a certain voltage regardless of the temps. But that is rarely the case with 4790Ks but was more prevalent with the original 4770Ks.


Unfortunately mine needs huge amounts of voltage after 4.6 @ 1.248v. The next step is 4.7 @ 1.312v. 4.8 had stability issues even at 1.375v which was as high as i was willing to even test.

So it does 4.6 at stock vcore but scales bad vs other 4790ks.

Seems to be a lot of 4.8ghz 1.3v chips out now.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Unfortunately mine needs huge amounts of voltage after 4.6 @ 1.248v. The next step is 4.7 @ 1.312v. 4.8 had stability issues even at 1.375v which was as high as i was willing to even test.
> 
> So it does 4.6 at stock vcore but scales bad vs other 4790ks.
> 
> Seems to be a lot of 4.8ghz 1.3v chips out now.


Yes that's kind of bad scaling.

My first Haswell 4770K did 4.6G @ 1.315V even at 90C Prime95, Linpack, anything you name & it was stable.
But it couldn't run XTU 4.7G even @ 1.4V even when load temps were in 70s.

That chip would be terrible under cold (sub-zero or sub-ambient) because it hit 4.6G at a decent voltage, but was unwilling to scale beyond that voltage.


----------



## v1ral

What's the average vcore for a 4.7 overclock?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> What's the average vcore for a 4.7 overclock?


1.3 ish. Newer chips do seem to be better than that.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 1.3 ish. Newer chips do seem to be better than that.


I passed 2 hours of realbench at 47 1.24 vcore..
Lowering it slowly, tried going up from 1.235 but failed realbench, wish me luck.
Realbench does make temps hotter than aida and xtu, should I just use realbench instead of xtu and aida?

what I have so far:
2hours realbench stable*perhaps should test longer*
[email protected] vcore
4.0 cache Auto
dram xmp @1.5
+25% vdroop control
I have lower vcore to 1.22


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I passed 2 hours of realbench at 47 1.24 vcore..
> Lowering it slowly, tried going up from 1.95 but failed realbench, wish me luck.
> Realbench does make temps hotter than aida and xtu, should I just use realbench instead of xtu and aida?
> 
> what I have so far:
> 2hours realbench stable*perhaps should test longer*
> [email protected] vcore
> 4.0 cache Auto
> dram xmp @1.5
> +25% vdroop control
> I have lower vcore to 1.22


You should use whichever of them is coolest, imo. Or, whichever you find is the most unstable for your chip.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Is running my 4790K naked under water worth it?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Is running my 4790K naked under water worth it?


well it depends at what frequency u hit the wall.
i might try to undress that ihs on mine to see if does the job naked for 5 ghz








last hope,if not, it will be useless to build the phase change.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Is running my 4790K naked under water worth it?


Water yes, delidded yes, naked no. Being naked doesn't help temps very much, compared to just delidded.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Water yes, delidded yes, naked no. Being naked doesn't help temps very much, compared to just delidded.


Is it too risky to run it naked to merit making the switch? I have some CLP at the ready, and I want to know whats a better idea.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Is it too risky to run it naked to merit making the switch? I have some CLP at the ready, and I want to know whats a better idea.


It just doesn't reduce the temps very much. If you have the naked kit and want to use it, there's not that much more risk as long as you are careful, but the temp gains aren't really worth going out and getting the naked kit (or trying to manually do it). For some people, though, any little bit is worthwhile - it's really a judgement call. But if I remember correctly from the delid thread, going naked is only good for 3-5C or so over a CLU delid (compared to 15-20 for the delid itself).

Edit: 3-5C, not 35C.


----------



## benjamen50

I'm still getting BSOD's on idle, even with C6 / C7 C-States off. i7 4790K, 4.7 GHz OC tested to be stable. 0x101 BSOD, tried increasing / decreasing CPU voltage, I'm using an offset / adaptive voltage, I'd rather not use manual voltage.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I'm still getting BSOD's on idle, even with C6 / C7 C-States off. i7 4790K, 4.7 GHz OC tested to be stable. 0x101 BSOD, tried increasing / decreasing CPU voltage, I'm using an offset / adaptive voltage, I'd rather not use manual voltage.


I'm sorry.

For lots of days now I'm on my per-core OC, x49 x49 x48 x48, cache x44. Adaptive VCore 1.420, negative offset (-0.07V or -0.06V, do not recall exactly now). Adaptive Cache voltage 1.250V. I have never-ever-ever faced any issue. And it wakes up from sleep flawlessly, too. All C States enabled, Windows Performance power plan. Here's a screenshot - observe my minimum Core # VID.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







One question, if I may: - How have you managed to set an Adaptive CPU voltage on a Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H-BK ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I'm still getting BSOD's on idle, even with C6 / C7 C-States off. i7 4790K, 4.7 GHz OC tested to be stable. 0x101 BSOD, tried increasing / decreasing CPU voltage, I'm using an offset / adaptive voltage, I'd rather not use manual voltage.


sounds like it needs more vcore and a little less + offset if its crashing at idle only.

Is there a reason why you are avoiding manual with cstates?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I'm still getting BSOD's on idle, even with C6 / C7 C-States off. i7 4790K, 4.7 GHz OC tested to be stable. 0x101 BSOD, tried increasing / decreasing CPU voltage, I'm using an offset / adaptive voltage, I'd rather not use manual voltage.


You don't have a Haswell capable psu?

With c3 enabled there is zero reason not to use manual voltage.


----------



## fleetfeather

probably has exactly everything to do with using adaptive and offsets, hah


----------



## sdmf74

I am using manual oc with c-states enabled and am finally stable @ 49x with the newest bios on MVIIF, was only able to hit 48x stable with previous bios.
I noticed lost particle's vid lowers in the above post #15001. My vcore lowers but not vid, is that because he is using adaptive as opposed to manual?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I am using manual oc with c-states enabled and am finally stable @ 49x with the newest bios on MVIIF, was only able to hit 48x stable with previous bios.
> I noticed lost particle's vid lowers in the above post #15001. My vcore lowers but not vid, is that because he is using adaptive as opposed to manual?


Yes.


----------



## sdmf74

I am just wondering how voltage affects a chip with a static vid. I mean am I really benefitting by having cstates enabled & vcore lowering if my vid is static?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I am just wondering how voltage affects a chip with a static vid. I mean am I really benefitting by having cstates enabled & vcore lowering if my vid is static?


Vid is just the bios setting for your vcore. So yes, if vcore is dropping you are certainly benefiting.

An analogy is setting a thermostat. Vid is the value you have set the thermostat to. Vcore is the actual temperature.


----------



## kavinda

Hey guys, does 4.7 GHz @ 1.25V + 0.05V (Adaptive) seem about right as for a good overclock? I get a maximum of 75C on the core. I can go for 4.8 GHz and sometimes 49x, 49x, 48x and 48x but the tempuratures hit 90C+ and I find those temps too uncomfortable for me.


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kavinda*
> 
> Hey guys, does 4.7 GHz @ 1.25V + 0.05V (Adaptive) seem about right as for a good overclock? I get a maximum of 75C on the core. I can go for 4.8 GHz and sometimes 49x, 49x, 48x and 48x but the tempuratures hit 90C+ and I find those temps too uncomfortable for me.


4.7GHz with 1.25v Vcore is a fine clock and with only a max of 75c at 100% load. I think to go any higher than that your voltage would have to be significantly higher by comparison and would result in the 90c temps you were mentioning. Not worth 10-15 more degrees for a few more tenths of a gig IMO.


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I'm sorry.
> 
> For lots of days now I'm on my per-core OC, x49 x49 x48 x48, cache x44. Adaptive VCore 1.420, negative offset (-0.07V or -0.06V, do not recall exactly now). Adaptive Cache voltage 1.250V. I have never-ever-ever faced any issue. And it wakes up from sleep flawlessly, too. All C States enabled, Windows Performance power plan. Here's a screenshot - observe my minimum Core # VID.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question, if I may: - How have you managed to set an Adaptive CPU voltage on a Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H-BK ?


I tried doing a per-core OC similar to that, but to get 2 cores to run at x49 was pretty much the same voltage needed for 4 cores at x49.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Vid is just the bios setting for your vcore. So yes, if vcore is dropping you are certainly benefiting.
> 
> An analogy is setting a thermostat. Vid is the value you have set the thermostat to. Vcore is the actual temperature.


If that is accurate then really no advantage to having vid drop, Thanx for explaining Rep+

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> I tried doing a per-core OC similar to that, but to get 2 cores to run at x49 was pretty much the same voltage needed for 4 cores at x49.


Same here, didnt have much luck or benefit from per core oc.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I'm sorry.
> 
> For lots of days now I'm on my per-core OC, x49 x49 x48 x48, cache x44. Adaptive VCore 1.420, negative offset (-0.07V or -0.06V, do not recall exactly now). Adaptive Cache voltage 1.250V. I have never-ever-ever faced any issue. And it wakes up from sleep flawlessly, too. All C States enabled, Windows Performance power plan. Here's a screenshot - observe my minimum Core # VID.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question, if I may: - How have you managed to set an Adaptive CPU voltage on a Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H-BK ?


It was an offset voltage, ops. I just set cache to 1.250v then offset on 0.090V. I don't understand how a negative offset works. I use a + offset. I have C6/C7/C3 states disabled.

Oh. It does seem that my Coolermaster V700 powersupply is haswell ready.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> It was an offset voltage, ops. I just set cache to 1.250v then offset on 0.090V. I don't understand how a negative offset works. I use a + offset. I have C6/C7/C3 states disabled.


All right then, this explains it. On my Z97X SOC Force I was not able to set any kind of Adaptive voltage simply because it does not offer it. As for your settings:
1.250 - 0.090 = 1.160V (use of negative offset)
1.250 + 0.090 = 1.340V (use of positive offset).

You were BSOD-ing on idle because your idle VCore was way too low due to a high value of negative offset.

Finally, if you've set your CPU cache at 1.250 with a positive offset of 0.09V then it results to a max of 1.340V, which is very high for the cache. CPU cache V should not exceed 1.3V


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> It was an offset voltage, ops. I just set cache to 1.250v then offset on 0.090V. I don't understand how a negative offset works. I use a + offset. I have C6/C7/C3 states disabled.
> 
> 
> 
> All right then, this explains it. On my Z97X SOC Force I was not able to set any kind of Adaptive voltage simply because it does not offer it. As for your settings:
> 1.250 - 0.090 = 1.160V (use of negative offset)
> 1.250 + 0.090 = 1.340V (use of positive offset).
> 
> You were BSOD-ing on idle because your idle VCore was way too low due to a high value of negative offset.
> 
> Finally, if you've set your CPU cache at 1.250 with a positive offset of 0.09V then it results to a max of 1.340V, which is very high for the cache. CPU cache V should not exceed 1.3V
Click to expand...

lol i told you about using a offset and you thought i was bsing you


----------



## benjamen50

My cache voltage is set via a manual voltage (Sorry I didn't make it clear), 1.250. Does that mean the CPU offset voltage affects the cache voltage?

Anyway my CPU VID is 1.215V (Stock vid). If I am correct only a + voltage offset would work for me as the required stable voltage for my CPU during stress testing is on or higher than 1.30V CPU voltage.

Just to make it clear, I'm not using any negative offsets. The only offset I have is my CPU voltage which is 0.090V+ from 1.215V Stock VID, which resulted in me getting 1.310V on load.


----------



## Yuniver

I wouldn't even go over 1.2 on cache.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> My cache voltage is set via a manual voltage, 1.250. Does that mean the CPU offset voltage affects the cache voltage?
> 
> Anyway my CPU VID is 1.215V (Stock vid). If I am correct only a + voltage offset would work for me as the required stable voltage for my CPU during stress testing is on or higher than 1.30V CPU voltage.


In your previous post you wrote : "I just set cache to 1.250v then offset on 0.090V". Now you say that your Cache is manually set to a fixed 1.250V. IF that is the case then your Cache Voltage is OK.
When it comes to your Vcore, again 1.215V fixed is OK.

You don't have to use Offsets with a fixed voltage anymore. You can use either Fixed (Override) Mode with C states enabled or Adaptive with Offsets in a per-core OC, and C States enabled again.

Do your own research regarding how much "Per-Core OC" and/or Adaptive Mode worth it. Research and trust yourself.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> In your previous post you wrote : "I just set cache to 1.250v then offset on 0.090V". Now you say that your Cache is manually set to a fixed 1.250V. IF that is the case then your Cache Voltage is OK.
> When it comes to your Vcore, again 1.215V fixed is OK.
> 
> You don't have to use Offsets with a fixed voltage anymore. You can use either Fixed (Override) Mode with C states enabled or Adaptive with Offsets in a per-core OC, and C States enabled again.


I'll try that and see what happens.


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> When it comes to your Vcore, again 1.215V fixed is OK.


Just make sure once you get it stable to bump it a little more and turn c3/c6/c7 states back on so it's not at 1.215V constantly.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> I wouldn't even go over 1.2 on cache.


My Vietnam i7 had a 1.192 cache VID, borderline dangerous while running stock? I don't think so.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> Just make sure once you get it stable to bump it a little more and turn c3/c6/c7 states back on so it's not at 1.215V constantly.


I think that you meant to quote the other guy, no worries, I'd like to add though that usually I leave those C States on Auto, on my OC attempts and testing, and after "stabilizing" it I enable them. No problem if one wants to disable them and test - I just leave them on Auto (during stress testing).

Oh btw, allow me to state the obvious: ALL stress testing should be performed on a Fixed Core Voltage (VCore)! And if you'll raise the Cache, that one on Fixed (Override) Voltage mode, too!

After you stabilize it, it is up to you to set it to Adaptive or not. On this one do your own research and trust yourself.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> My Vietnam i7 had a 1.192 cache VID, borderline dangerous while running stock? I don't think so.


The reason not to go over 1.2v isn't that it's dangerous (actually I have no idea what's dangerous, and I doubt anyone what does either), it's because it gives almost no benefit while contributing to your thermal problems.

Or to put it another way, if you are 1.3v vcache you could probably drop that to 1.15 (with cache multiplier drop) and get another core multiplier while at the same temperature.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Or to put it another way, if you are 1.3v vcache you could probably drop that to 1.15 (with cache multiplier drop) and get another core multiplier while at the same temperature.


Then you have a bad overclock in the first place, raising cache doesn't require more VCore


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> ...
> 
> Or to put it another way, if you are 1.3v vcache you could probably drop that to 1.15 (with cache multiplier drop) and get another core multiplier while at the same temperature.


This is not true IF the user overclocks his chip following the right steps. Because at first one should try to find his Max Core Ratio with the Cache set at 40x. So if your chip cannot go further with the cache set at 40x then...that's it! You've met your chip's wall, you've reached your limit. It is after finding your max Core frequency that you arrive the question "to raise the Cache frequency now or not?". My personal opinion about the cache ratio is that IF "you can afford it", sure, go on and raise it.

What I mean is that it depends from each person's usage, how he is using his computer, what programs he is running. The simplest way to discover how much and if a raised Cache voltage hurts you is to use your computer as you always do and have HWiNFO64 monitoring everything in the background. At the end of the day look at the max but especially the average temperatures and voltages. If you like what you see leave your Cache raised. You can afford it. If you don't, drop it back to 40x.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> This is not true IF the user overclocks his chip following the right steps. Because at first one should try to find his Max Core Ratio with the Cache set at 40x. So if your chip cannot go further with the cache set at 40x then...that's it! You've met your chip's wall, you've reached your limit. It is after finding your max Core frequency that you arrive the question "to raise the Cache frequency now or not?". My personal opinion about the cache ratio is that IF "you can afford it", sure, go on and raise it.
> 
> What I mean is that it depends from each person's usage, how he is using his computer, what programs he is running. The simplest way to discover how much and if a raised Cache voltage hurts you is to use your computer as you always do and have HWiNFO64 monitoring everything in the background. At the end of the day look at the max but especially the average temperatures and voltages. If you like what you see leave your Cache raised. You can afford it. If you don't, drop it back to 40x.


Couldn't agree with you more, raising my cache to x45 has resulted in no extra heat or a loss in stability at the same core speed,but yes stabilize the core first and foremost.


----------



## LostParticle

And the same mentality applies to the usage of Adaptive mode, as well. Personally, I always "speak" with screenshots. I have shown that in my system I keep both VCore and Cache voltages to Adaptive mode. Why? Because I can afford it! I like to see everything idling as much as possible and at the same time to have the Max settings I can possibly have.

All these settings, however, have been monitored with HWiNFO64 for quite a few days of normal, everyday, use. Besides a random spike here and there, which never exceeded what I consider dangerous, the Average and also the current values do not scare me. Even when testing with Prime27.9 my VCore locks at 1.392V at 4.8GHz, the cache at 1.272V at 44x, which I do not consider dangerous for the 10 minutes I run the stress test. Everyday use gives me much lower values.

Each guy should test all these *suggestions* in his own system. It doesn't take more than a day of regular use.


----------



## Costas

One thing I found with my 4790K temp(s) is that it was not affected all that much by the cache frequ/volts. When I had it locked down at 40x my cpu scaled well up to 4.8GHz [Vcore @ 1.34] but above that I needed what I considered too much Vcore for daily use - So I settled for a core frequ of 4.8GHz.

I then started playing around with the cache and found that I could run it at a cache frequ. of 4.6Ghz with the cache volts sitting at 1.315v.

When raising the cache frequ and volts there did not seem to be much of an impact on cpu temps - I am running delidded plus a custom WC loop.

I have been running this combo since around Aug/Sept last year and I have no stability problems to speak of and I can run P95 v28.5 small FFT or blend etc all day long without excessive temps - Usually maxes out at 85C when my ambient is 25C.

BTW I run my volts in fixed manual mode.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> One thing I found with my 4790K temp(s) is that it was not affected all that much by the cache frequ/volts. When I had it locked down at 40x my cpu scaled well up to 4.8GHz [Vcore @ 1.34] but above that I needed what I considered too much Vcore for daily use - So I settled for a core frequ of 4.8GHz.
> 
> I then started playing around with the cache and found that I could run it at a cache frequ. of 4.6Ghz with the cache volts sitting at 1.315v.
> 
> When raising the cache frequ and volts there did not seem to be much of an impact on cpu temps - I am running delidded plus a custom WC loop.
> 
> I have been running this combo since around Aug/Sept last year and I have no stability problems to speak of and I can run P95 v28.5 small FFT or blend etc all day long without excessive temps - Usually maxes out at 85C when my ambient is 25C.
> 
> BTW I run my volts in fixed manual mode.


I agree with you.

One suggestion, if I may: perhaps you'd be better off with your Cache at 4.4 GHz, which would (most probably) require a Cache Voltage of just 1.250V.
1.315V, fixed Cache voltage, which most probably results in around 1.34V under full load, could be considered dangerous even when the chip is dellided.

And one more thing: earlier an analogy was given regarding the Adaptive voltage... Something of a thermostat which you just set...and you just watch, something that does not have any impact...

I highly doubt this statement. No, I do not have hard evidence to prove it. But I'm thinking, is Intel really that dumb?! To "invent" and introduce the Adaptive voltage mode as something you just set and which never takes any active role?! I don't think so. This is why I really like to see everything - call me Core # VID - to idle as much as possible.


----------



## sdmf74

He was referring to vid in the analogy, not adaptive voltage.

@ jdorje BTW I know I am benefitting from vcore lowering, it was the vid that I wasnt sure about.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> One suggestion, if I may: perhaps you'd be better off with your Cache at 4.4 GHz, which would (most probably) require a Cache Voltage of just 1.250V.
> 1.315V, fixed Cache voltage, which most probably results in around 1.34V under full load, could be considered dangerous


I forgot to mention that the voltages I stated were under full load [P95 v28.5 small FFT].

Vcache when under light load is 1.28.

Another interesting point I noted when I was incrementing my overclocks is that with my cpu the cache voltage tracked the core volts linearly if I maintained the 200MHz differential - probably obvious but I was surprised how close it was tracking the core volts as I was increasing the frequencies slowly.

I should revisit adaptive but I have not spent enough trialling to offset the volts correctly when under load Vs full load etc. I did play around with it a while back but found that it introduced another layer of instability which I need to spend some further time to nut out.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> I forgot to mention that the voltages I stated were under full load [P95 v28.5 small FFT].
> 
> Vcache when under light load is 1.28.


Ah, yes! That is excellent then! By the way, congratulations for your successful overclocking attempts!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Another interesting point I noted when I was incrementing my overclocks is that with my cpu the cache voltage tracked the core volts linearly if I maintained the 200MHz differential - probably obvious but I was surprised how close it was tracking the core volts as I was increasing the frequencies slowly.
> 
> I should revisit adaptive but I have not spent enough trialling to offset the volts correctly when under load Vs full load etc. I did play around with it a while back but found that it introduced another layer of instability which I need to spend some further time to nut out.


It is always best and most productive to test every suggestion / idea on your system under your environmental conditions. When you will play with Adaptive I suggest you to test first under conservative settings to discover/perceive its behavior on your system. Always monitor everything with the latest HWiNFO64, preferably customized a bit - reordered, renamed, hide erratic values - for your convenience.


----------



## Costas

Ok so what is the main difference at the end of the day when we enable 'c'states and the core volts drop right down to virtually zero when idling Vs adaptive mode?

Also I note that my cache volts default to 1.25v [idle load] when I have loaded bios defaults ie no overclocks/overvoltage etc.

When enabling 'c'states or even when in 'Adaptive' voltage mode the cache volts do not change much [maybe 10mV or so max from the default 1.25v]. So while I can see my core volts drop when idling the cache volts remain fairly static and do not drop much.

BTW I have an ASUS Hero VII Mobo running the 4790K.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Ok so what is the main difference at the end of the day when we enable 'c'states and the core volts drop right down to virtually zero when idling Vs adaptive mode?


My personal and subjective opinion regarding "Override (fixed) Voltage and C States enabled" VS "Adaptive Voltage and C States enabled" : even more reduced power consumption, even "deeper" idling state. Quite a few people, perhaps, will underline the disadvantage of the uncontrolled maximum value the voltage might take when using Adaptive. My response: it depends on what kind of software you are using. At the end of the day, as you put it, one thing is for sure: each one is free to do whatever he/she desires after thoroughly testing the behavior of each setting on his/hers system.

You know...now that I'm thinking about this, I think that it could be summarized in the following: if you're doing intensive tasks [ *** ] for prolonged periods of time every day, set a fixed manual voltage. If, however, you are using your computer under normal or usual conditions, like the majority of the people use it, then Adaptive works better for you.

And we should not forget that one can always save different OC profiles in the BIOS and load them according to his needs, or even set things up on the fly using the OC utilities every motherboard provides, as long as it is reassured they are functioning properly (on his system).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Also I note that my cache volts default to 1.25v [idle load] when I have loaded bios defaults ie no overclocks/overvoltage etc.


All right, just a suggestion: when you state any type of voltage it's better to state it like this, for example: Fixed (or Manual or Override) Vcore = 1.250V in the BIOS. You can then mention the max value it takes under stress testing or...much-much better to post a screenshot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> When enabling 'c'states or even when in 'Adaptive' voltage mode the cache volts do not change much [maybe 10mV or so max from the default 1.25v]. So while I can see my core volts drop when idling the cache volts remain fairly static and do not drop much.
> 
> BTW I have an ASUS Hero VII Mobo running the 4790K.


I own the Hero VII, too.








IF I recall correctly, for the Cache voltage to drop radically you have to set it to Adaptive Mode. Right now, on my ASRock Z97 OC Formula my min Cache voltage is 0.024V, with its value set in the BIOS at Adaptive = 1.250V (x44).



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







[ *** ]


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Compiling programs, 3D rendering, financial / scientific modelling, video encoding or/and other kind of compression / decompression, data mining


----------



## firefoxx04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> What's the average vcore for a 4.7 overclock?


1.28v under load for me. 4.6ghz was 1.23v just for reference. 4.8ghz wanted more voltage than my Noctua d15 would allow for IBT.


----------



## TPCbench

Anyone here with a DDR3 2400 or faster and tried running it at 1600 MHz ? What was the stable tightest timings you were able to use ?

I have a G. Skill Trident X 4GBx2 DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31 2T @ 1.65 V and I'm using it with my Pentium G3258

I was able to run it at DDR3 1600 6-8-8-12 1T @ 1.5 V. The 2nd and 3rd timings cannot be set lower than 8, any attempt to do so will result into not booting. Even if I apply 1.7 V, going lower than 8 still does not work

Is this because the IMC of Pentium G3258 is weak ?

Thanks


----------



## compddd

I just built a new system around a 4790k and a Noctua NH-U12S cooler. I don't plan to overclock, should I be ok temps wise? Using a FT05 case so it has those big 180mm fans blowing air directly over the CPU.

I was seeing a temp of 40C last night in UEFI when I was looking around the settings and was concerned. Could that be because the CPU doesn't downclock when you're messing around in UEFI?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Anyone here with a DDR3 2400 or faster and tried running it at 1600 MHz ? What was the stable tightest timings you were able to use ?
> 
> I have a G. Skill Trident X 4GBx2 DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31 2T @ 1.65 V and I'm using it with my Pentium G3258
> 
> I was able to run it at DDR3 1600 6-8-8-12 1T @ 1.5 V. The 2nd and 3rd timings cannot be set lower than 8, any attempt to do so will result into not booting. Even if I apply 1.7 V, going lower than 8 still does not work
> 
> Is this because the IMC of Pentium G3258 is weak ?
> 
> Thanks


IMO that is some very tight timings for 1600 ram @ 1.5v. Have you tried increasing the voltage to your IMC ? On my Z97 MPower, it is labeled I/O voltage and SA voltage.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Anyone here with a DDR3 2400 or faster and tried running it at 1600 MHz ? What was the stable tightest timings you were able to use ?
> 
> I have a G. Skill Trident X 4GBx2 DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31 2T @ 1.65 V and I'm using it with my Pentium G3258
> 
> I was able to run it at DDR3 1600 6-8-8-12 1T @ 1.5 V. The 2nd and 3rd timings cannot be set lower than 8, any attempt to do so will result into not booting. Even if I apply 1.7 V, going lower than 8 still does not work
> 
> Is this because the IMC of Pentium G3258 is weak ?
> 
> Thanks


What's the point in running it at 1600Mhz, its not gonna be any faster.


----------



## Tennobanzai

I want to try some Prime95 but not sure which settings. Small FFTs, in-place large FFTs, Blend, Custom?


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I want to try some Prime95 but not sure which settings. Small FFTs, in-place large FFTs, Blend, Custom?


I would stay away from Small FFT's as I think it will toast your cpu pretty good, that Noctua NH-C14 might not be able to keep it cool unless you're at stock or fairly low voltage (~1.2v). Anything at or close to 1.30 vcore, I'd stay away from Small FFT's


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Anyone here with a DDR3 2400 or faster and tried running it at 1600 MHz ? What was the stable tightest timings you were able to use ?
> 
> I have a G. Skill Trident X 4GBx2 DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31 2T @ 1.65 V and I'm using it with my Pentium G3258
> 
> I was able to run it at DDR3 1600 6-8-8-12 1T @ 1.5 V. The 2nd and 3rd timings cannot be set lower than 8, any attempt to do so will result into not booting. Even if I apply 1.7 V, going lower than 8 still does not work
> 
> Is this because the IMC of Pentium G3258 is weak ?
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> IMO that is some very tight timings for 1600 ram @ 1.5v. Have you tried increasing the voltage to your IMC ? On my Z97 MPower, it is labeled I/O voltage and SA voltage.


Not yet

What is the safe voltage for those ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> What's the point in running it at 1600Mhz, its not gonna be any faster.


DDR3 2400 is not stable with my Pentium G3258. It's IMC officially supports up to DDR3 1333 only and it's a crippled Core i3


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> DDR3 2400 is not stable with my Pentium G3258. It's IMC officially supports up to DDR3 1333 only and it's a crippled Core i3


That's surprising since I have seen people run DDR3 2666 on G3258s. Albeit for benchmarking, but still I would think 2400Mhz would work.

Intel's official Spec is a joke. 4770K/4790Ks have an official spec of 1866, people & I myself have ran upwards of 2800Mhz.


----------



## aerotracks

well, at 2400 it won't be an imc issue.. 2880 stable on my g3258


----------



## kavinda

anyone manage to hit the elusive 5.0 GHz stable on their chips?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kavinda*
> 
> anyone manage to hit the elusive 5.0 GHz stable on their chips?


Yes,[email protected] a few other members have as well.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Yes,[email protected] a few other members have as well.


I've been working on that, probably not going to hit 5.0 @1.285v though. I get near that when running 4.8.


----------



## EarlZ

Does windows have any influence on how high the cache ratio can go? I ask this because when I was using Win7 I am 100% positive that the CPU cache ratio would go above x8 and now I am using 8.1 and I see its only running at x8.

I checked the bios and it says auto (4Ghz) setting it manually to x40 fixes the issue or just by enabling XMP profile. I've already tried loading bios optimized defaults and the issue still persists. Not a very big issue as I always run with XMP enabled and I just disabled it now as I am back with stock cooling and with XMP enabled I can easily hit 99c with just Guild Wars 2.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I would stay away from Small FFT's as I think it will toast your cpu pretty good, that Noctua NH-C14 might not be able to keep it cool unless you're at stock or fairly low voltage (~1.2v). Anything at or close to 1.30 vcore, I'd stay away from Small FFT's


You're right, it was hitting the 90s so I stopped right away.

Did x264 overnight and it passed. 4.6Ghz with 1.188 volts. I'll try to work down the rest of my voltages tonight. Batch X439


----------



## Yuniver

Anyone know why when my computer goes to sleep overnight, it doesn't want to turn on in the morning? Ever since I OC'd to 4.5ghz, when I go to turn my pc on in the morning, it powers on for 3 or 4 seconds and then turns itself off and repeats this process until it can boot successfully.

I figured it was a voltage issue so I bumped up my vcore and vrin a few notches and I still have a problem.


----------



## MadZak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> Anyone know why when my computer goes to sleep overnight, it doesn't want to turn on in the morning? Ever since I OC'd to 4.5ghz, when I go to turn my pc on in the morning, it powers on for 3 or 4 seconds and then turns itself off and repeats this process until it can boot successfully.
> 
> I figured it was a voltage issue so I bumped up my vcore and vrin a few notches and I still have a problem.


I had once a similar issue, but it was caused by the PSU !


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadZak*
> 
> I had once a similar issue, but it was caused by the PSU !


I just bought it. I hope I don't have to RMA. Haven't even had it for a week.

I will also mention once it finally boots, it resets my bios.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> Anyone know why when my computer goes to sleep overnight, it doesn't want to turn on in the morning? Ever since I OC'd to 4.5ghz, when I go to turn my pc on in the morning, it powers on for 3 or 4 seconds and then turns itself off and repeats this process until it can boot successfully.
> 
> I figured it was a voltage issue so I bumped up my vcore and vrin a few notches and I still have a problem.


I shut my rig down when I'm not using it, but I don't use the Sleep function. If I shut it down then turn the power strip off that it's plugged into when I go to turn it back on it powers on for 2-3 seconds then shuts down and starts on the second try every time. Most of the time I don't shut the power strip off, so it really doesn't bother me..


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> I just bought it. I hope I don't have to RMA. Haven't even had it for a week.
> 
> I will also mention once it finally boots, it resets my bios.


Your RAM settings need adjustment most likely.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> I just bought it. I hope I don't have to RMA. Haven't even had it for a week.
> 
> I will also mention once it finally boots, it resets my bios.


Recheck your DRAM settings - Recheck your entire overclock.


----------



## sirbaili

Hi guys.

I recently purchased Z87 Xpower board and 4790K and I have got a problem with my memory.
Cpu OC seems o.k. I can boot into windows with 5.0 GHz and 1.270 Vcore Fixed and take cpu-z screen shots and run super pi.
it's perfectly stablre at 4800Mhz and 1.230 Vcore and everything else on auto.
My Problem is: I have mushkin memory 2133Mhz 32GB 9-10-10-28 CR2 - it ran perfectly on Z77 Mpower board with only XMP profile enabled.

Now with this board/cpu I cannot get even 2000Mhz stable.
Maximum I achieved is 1866Mhz with 9-10-9-27 CR1 with 1.57Voltage.
Please explain to me what values need to be changed to et stable ram XMP.
Thanks


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirbaili*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> I recently purchased Z87 Xpower board and 4790K and I have got a problem with my memory.
> Cpu OC seems o.k. I can boot into windows with 5.0 GHz and 1.270 Vcore Fixed and take cpu-z screen shots and run super pi.
> it's perfectly stablre at 4800Mhz and 1.230 Vcore and everything else on auto.
> My Problem is: I have mushkin memory 2133Mhz 32GB 9-10-10-28 CR2 - it ran perfectly on Z77 Mpower board with only XMP profile enabled.
> 
> Now with this board/cpu I cannot get even 2000Mhz stable.
> Maximum I achieved is 1866Mhz with 9-10-9-27 CR1 with 1.57Voltage.
> Please explain to me what values need to be changed to et stable ram XMP.
> Thanks


I had similar issues with my memory. I finally figured it out that my memory didn't like base clock OC with my motherboard very much. Soon as I put the base clock back and just OCed with multipliers my memory ran fine at 2400MHz. I was still able to OC the baseclock and it ran stable but even at 101.5MHz baseclock it had issues. Not sure if you're having the same issue but good luck.


----------



## Tennobanzai

What's the best way to test for memory stability?


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> What's the best way to test for memory stability?


Memtest86. The easiest way it to use the bootable USB version.


----------



## Naked Snake

Finally I'm in the club


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naked Snake*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I'm in the club


You need to push that chip at least to 4.7 or 4.8. You have plenty of room with your vcore


----------



## Naked Snake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> You need to push that chip at least to 4.7 or 4.8. You have plenty of room with your vcore


Nice to know it's a good vcore to push it! I will try to Oc the chip tomorrow after work and post the results









Pd: what program is better to check temps? I was using HWmonitor but I don't know if it's still reliable


----------



## EarlZ

Optimized defaults. Bios sees the Uncore at 4Ghz (auto) but when I reach windows I only get this even when gaming and it hits the performance a lot. Setting it to X40 or using XMP fixes the issue though but I would like to know if this normal ?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> As far as the 'threads count' go, i see an improvement from default (0 or auto) which means 1.5 of the available cores (6 for non-HT and 12 for HT) to double the amount of threads per core (8 for non-HT and 16 for HT). (thanks to GeneO for spotting this)


I saw this in the x264 readme. I'm going to assume the 8 & 16 is meant for the X99 platform and not us correct?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I saw this in the x264 readme. I'm going to assume the 8 & 16 is meant for the X99 platform and not us correct?


4770k and 4790k should use 16. 4670k and 4690k use 8.


----------



## jdorje

Any idea why these chips default to 3408.25 and 4090w power limit? Such strange numbers!


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naked Snake*
> 
> Pd: what program is better to check temps? I was using HWmonitor but I don't know if it's still reliable


HWiNFO64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 
> 
> Optimized defaults. Bios sees the Uncore at 4Ghz (auto) but when I reach windows I only get this even when gaming and it hits the performance a lot. Setting it to X40 or using XMP fixes the issue though but I would like to know if this normal ?


Update to the latest BIOS, if you haven't already done so. Clear CMOS. Gigabyte acts weird with the Cache. On my SOC Force it could not/would not idle (drop). Use HWiNFO64.


----------



## drop24

The Wall is an interesting thing. Totally stable at 49x with 1.34v. 50x not stable even at 1.4v.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> The Wall is an interesting thing. Totally stable at 49x with 1.34v. 50x not stable even at 1.4v.


Oh yep. My siq got 4.5Ghz stable at 1.275v and stock input, but couldn't stabilise 4.6Ghz all the way up to 1.375v and 2.1v input.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Naked Snake*
> 
> Pd: what program is better to check temps? I was using HWmonitor but I don't know if it's still reliable
> 
> 
> 
> HWiNFO64
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 
> 
> Optimized defaults. Bios sees the Uncore at 4Ghz (auto) but when I reach windows I only get this even when gaming and it hits the performance a lot. Setting it to X40 or using XMP fixes the issue though but I would like to know if this normal ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Update to the latest BIOS, if you haven't already done so. Clear CMOS. Gigabyte acts weird with the Cache. On my SOC Force it could not/would not idle (drop). Use HWiNFO64.
Click to expand...

I am already on the F10 bios which is the latest for my board, I get the same read out with HWinfo64, Ive already cleared the bios and even reflashed it for good measure.


----------



## sirbaili

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I had similar issues with my memory. I finally figured it out that my memory didn't like base clock OC with my motherboard very much. Soon as I put the base clock back and just OCed with multipliers my memory ran fine at 2400MHz. I was still able to OC the baseclock and it ran stable but even at 101.5MHz baseclock it had issues. Not sure if you're having the same issue but good luck.


Hi

Thanks for a prompt reply - I did try OC-ing with multipliers but to no avail.

But I think I did figure out what the problem is:

When I insert modules into slots 1-3 or even 2-4 - XMP Actually works and I can get those speeds advertised.



But as soon as I populate lall 4 slots XMP or any speed beyond 2000Mhz is no go even when getting to voltages 1.71 - And I am not willing to go beyond - I do not want to kill my memory









What do you think: should I rma this board or its the same for all other boards.
Thanks.


----------



## Artah

make sure that your motherboard supports that speed on all slots or it may be defective.


----------



## Artah

Do you have any other ram that runs that fast to test the motherboard? I have run into issues with a motherboard once also where I had GSkill 1333 and it would not run for whatever reason no matter what I did then I used a corsair 1333 and it ran fine. The GSkill ran find on another motherboard. It was a twilight zone moment...


----------



## Yuniver

Is it possible to reach 5.0GHZ stable 24/7 on the 4690k with air cooling?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> Is it possible to reach 5.0GHZ stable 24/7 on the 4690k with air cooling?


You'd be very lucky to find a 5Gz 4690K on any cooling.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> Is it possible to reach 5.0GHZ stable 24/7 on the 4690k with air cooling?


I have, but it lasted just on 7 seconds at 1.7v.

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showpost.php?p=16511339&postcount=544

My chip seems to be pretty sucky though.


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I have, but it lasted just on 7 seconds at 1.7v.
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showpost.php?p=16511339&postcount=544
> 
> My chip seems to be pretty sucky though.


So that's a no for 24/7 lol. I guess I need to upgrade to an i7. I don't think waiting around for Broadwell is going to be worth it so don't try to convince me. The i7 is on sale and I might just hop on it and give the wife my i5.


----------



## Pudfark

Howdy All,

I'm a newly converted Intel person and just want to be certain that what I've changed/overclocked is voltage and temperature safe and ok. I would very much appreciate someone more experienced with this type of CPU to either give me a 'blessing' or a butt kicking. Or Both? Suggestions appreciated too. Thanks and here is a screen shot from a few minutes ago:


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pudfark*
> 
> Howdy All,
> 
> I'm a newly converted Intel person and just want to be certain that what I've changed/overclocked is voltage and temperature safe and ok. I would very much appreciate someone more experienced with this type of CPU to either give me a 'blessing' or a butt kicking. Or Both? Suggestions appreciated too. Thanks and here is a screen shot from a few minutes ago:




From what I can see, your clock is 4.8Ghz and your vcore is 1.273v and it maintains 30c at idle and 76c at load.

Looks good to me. You can try for a higher clock if you have a good heatsink to keep temps down. I wouldn't want max temps to go over 85c.


----------



## Pudfark

Thank You for your very fast response Yuniver.
I may in the future bump the multiplier up a dab, just to see what it will do?
My cooling is with a Corsair H100i and I believe that it can take some more heat, especially since I run the fans on it at 100 percent all of the time.

You folks here are great. I've played with AMD Cpu's exclusively for the last twenty plus years and I have much to learn.


----------



## LostParticle

I've touched my RAM, a bit..
Second time, ever, my first attempt a few months back was disappointing. This time it went better.

My XMP 1 profile:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







My attempt: 1.65V


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Dunno if it's stable - dunno how to test it - I will read more and continue.


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pudfark*
> 
> Thank You for your very fast response Yuniver.
> I may in the future bump the multiplier up a dab, just to see what it will do?
> My cooling is with a Corsair H100i and I believe that it can take some more heat, especially since I run the fans on it at 100 percent all of the time.
> 
> You folks here are great. I've played with AMD Cpu's exclusively for the last twenty plus years and I have much to learn.


If your chip is good and your h100i does it's job, you should be able to reach 5.0Ghz easily.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I've touched my RAM, a bit..
> Second time, ever, my first attempt a few months back was disappointing. This time it went better.


DRAM seems a bit high for 2133Mhz. Try tightening it up a little. Your timings look nice and tight however.

Did those RAM come stock at 1866 with 1.6v?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Dunno if it's stable - dunno how to test it - I will read more and continue.


Use memtest86 on a bootable USB to see if it passes.


----------



## LostParticle

Well... I had to make a few changes to pass this:



The changes:
- DRAM Voltage : 1.67V
- tRFC : 178 (from the previous value of 174)
- Command Rate : 2T (from 1T)









The benchmark this time:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Well, I'd like to say that I am fooling around without knowing what I'm doing, lol... I don't know how to overclock the RAM. I don't know if Super PI is the norm or that other program I've found, Hyper PI.

Super PI was giving me errors that's why I made the above changes. I don't know if I should change those or change the System Agent or other voltages. I might test it with Memtest or return it to its defaults and leave it.

The system feels snappier, that is for sure.

@Yuniver, thanks , my RAM is in my sig-rig and yes, 1.6V








Memtest, for how much time?


----------



## Yuniver

Reset your RAM back to defaults and try setting DRAM to 1.65v at 2133Mhz and loosen your timings a bit. Try 9-10-10-28 and then run memtest86 and see if it passes with 1 pass. It may take like 30 minutes for it to finish.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> Reset your RAM back to defaults and try setting DRAM to 1.65v at 2133Mhz and loosen your timings a bit. Try 9-10-10-28 and then run memtest86 and see if it passes with 1 pass. It may take like 30 minutes for it to finish.


All right, I will try it tomorrow. I will see if it will manage to pass Memtest with these current settings, otherwise I'll try yours.

Actually...I did this out of boredom. I know the drill: I should go and start reading about RAM OC because there are other voltages too, like System Agent etc that play a role. I should also find the IC of my kit, I think it is Samsung but I don't know. Anyway, I will see...

Do you think that 1.67V is too much?


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> All right, I will try it tomorrow. I will see if it will manage to pass Memtest with these current settings, otherwise I'll try yours.
> 
> Actually...I did this out of boredom. I know the drill: I should go and start reading about RAM OC because there are other voltages too, like System Agent etc that play a role. I should also find the IC of my kit, I think it is Samsung but I don't know. Anyway, I will see...
> 
> Do you think that 1.67V is too much?


Probably not too much. I just think you can get it lower as there's no sense if you can get it stable at a lower voltage.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> Probably not too much. I just think you can get it lower and lower is always better.


Yeah, well AIDA will tell... The highest score the benchmark will show, those settings I will keep.

Thank you - goodnight.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Yeah, well AIDA will tell... The highest score the benchmark will show, those settings I will keep.
> 
> Thank you - goodnight.


Try using Asrock Timing Configurator next time, makes it much easier to Understand the Timings in windows.


----------



## Xakree

Thanks for this great thread.







I am a recent 4790K builder and would like your thoughts on an issue i'm having...

Build info:
Intel 4790K
Noctua NH-D14 with NT-H1 thermal compound
Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H-BK
G.SKILL SNIPER 4x4GB
MSI 450 GTS OC
Intel SSD's
Full tower IN WIN case
Win7 Pro 64

Mobo is revision 1.1 with an F6 BIOS to start with, but I eventually changed it to the F7g (beta) for troubleshooting/comparison purposes.

The problem is that the multiplier won't change. Here's the steps i've been taking:

Loaded Optimized Defaults in BIOS; CPU Clock set to manual/100MHz; CPU multiplier set to 46 (have also tried 42 & 44); CPU Ratio set to 46 (I've also tried from 36 up to 48 - no difference); CPU Core Voltage set to either Auto or 1.2 - either way no difference; ALL power saving options set to Disable; I have tried these things with TurboBoost Enabled as well as Disabled - no difference. No other settings altered.

While in the BIOS, such as in the Smart Tweak UI, I can verify that when I make changes to any of these settings, including a multiplier change, I can see the settings show correctly along the left hand side there. BUT, once in Windows, where CPUZ and RealTemp launch immediately, the results are always the same: 100x 40. And they stay that way. As i've said, I've disabled the 5 power saving options, have tried this with CPU Core voltage at Auto (goes up to 1.36 +/- once in the OS) or Manually set to 1.2. I've tried it with the CPU cache ratio above and below the multiplier setting. I've done this with the shipped F6 BIOS and more recently now with the F7g BIOS. I've done this using only the onboard video, and am now running it with a MSI 450 GTS. Nothing. No change. I can and I have applied manual and XMP settings to RAM. They apply correctly in all situations. But whether RAM is XMP'd or left to Auto, obviously, no change to the multiplier once in the OS.

The multiplier is always at 40 once I'm in Windows. When power saving options ARE enabled, I can see in Windows via CPUZ and RealTemp that the multiplier decreases and so would voltages (unless I'd set it to a fixed value) when there's not much going on...

I have tried adjusting settings in Windows via Gigabytes AppCenter software as well as Intel's Extreme Tuning Utility. Nothing. Even when, in Inte's ETU, it says that the correct settings have been applied (multiplier changes), CPUZ and RealTemp show no changes. Neither does HWiNFO64.

I've run Intel's Processor Diagnostic Tool. All Pass. I've run it three times on separate days.

Temps are fine - I got into the 80's at the very end of Intel's ETU benchmarking and CPU stress test. I've got x4 120's and a 220 breathing air in and out. Ambient is between 18 to 20C. I've tried this with case closed and open.

I reset the CMOS with the reset button today just for fun. Nothing.

What have I missed? I hope it's something simple. I REALLLLLY don't want to rebuild this.

Yes, it IS a 4790K processor. Please don't tell me to read the guides posted on here. I've read through them while researching what part's I'd buy, read through them more while waiting for parts to arrive, and reviewed them more while building. But my memory isn't perfect







If you think something from one of the guides is particularly relevant, then please refer me back to it







Perhaps I forgot something...

Z97XUD5HBK.jpg 487k .jpg file


4790KIntelProcessorDiagnosticToolresults.jpg 469k .jpg file


Thank for your thoughts and help everyone.


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xakree*
> 
> Thanks for this great thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a recent 4790K builder and would like your thoughts on an issue i'm having...
> 
> Build info:
> Intel 4790K
> Noctua NH-D14 with NT-H1 thermal compound
> Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H-BK
> G.SKILL SNIPER 4x4GB
> MSI 450 GTS OC
> Intel SSD's
> Full tower IN WIN case
> Win7 Pro 64
> 
> Mobo is revision 1.1 with an F6 BIOS to start with, but I eventually changed it to the F7g (beta) for troubleshooting/comparison purposes.
> 
> The problem is that the multiplier won't change. Here's the steps i've been taking:
> 
> Loaded Optimized Defaults in BIOS; CPU Clock set to manual/100MHz; CPU multiplier set to 46 (have also tried 42 & 44); CPU Ratio set to 46 (I've also tried from 36 up to 48 - no difference); CPU Core Voltage set to either Auto or 1.2 - either way no difference; ALL power saving options set to Disable; I have tried these things with TurboBoost Enabled as well as Disabled - no difference. No other settings altered.
> 
> While in the BIOS, such as in the Smart Tweak UI, I can verify that when I make changes to any of these settings, including a multiplier change, I can see the settings show correctly along the left hand side there. BUT, once in Windows, where CPUZ and RealTemp launch immediately, the results are always the same: 100x 40. And they stay that way. As i've said, I've disabled the 5 power saving options, have tried this with CPU Core voltage at Auto (goes up to 1.36 +/- once in the OS) or Manually set to 1.2. I've tried it with the CPU cache ratio above and below the multiplier setting. I've done this with the shipped F6 BIOS and more recently now with the F7g BIOS. I've done this using only the onboard video, and am now running it with a MSI 450 GTS. Nothing. No change. I can and I have applied manual and XMP settings to RAM. They apply correctly in all situations. But whether RAM is XMP'd or left to Auto, obviously, no change to the multiplier once in the OS.
> 
> The multiplier is always at 40 once I'm in Windows. When power saving options ARE enabled, I can see in Windows via CPUZ and RealTemp that the multiplier decreases and so would voltages (unless I'd set it to a fixed value) when there's not much going on...
> 
> I have tried adjusting settings in Windows via Gigabytes AppCenter software as well as Intel's Extreme Tuning Utility. Nothing. Even when, in Inte's ETU, it says that the correct settings have been applied (multiplier changes), CPUZ and RealTemp show no changes. Neither does HWiNFO64.
> 
> I've run Intel's Processor Diagnostic Tool. All Pass. I've run it three times on separate days.
> 
> Temps are fine - I got into the 80's at the very end of Intel's ETU benchmarking and CPU stress test. I've got x4 120's and a 220 breathing air in and out. Ambient is between 18 to 20C. I've tried this with case closed and open.
> 
> I reset the CMOS with the reset button today just for fun. Nothing.
> 
> What have I missed? I hope it's something simple. I REALLLLLY don't want to rebuild this.
> 
> Yes, it IS a 4790K processor. Please don't tell me to read the guides posted on here. I've read through them while researching what part's I'd buy, read through them more while waiting for parts to arrive, and reviewed them more while building. But my memory isn't perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think something from one of the guides is particularly relevant, then please refer me back to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I forgot something...
> 
> Z97XUD5HBK.jpg 487k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 4790KIntelProcessorDiagnosticToolresults.jpg 469k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Thank for your thoughts and help everyone.


Not to patronize but are you saving the settings?


----------



## Xakree

I wish that were it.









But I do F10 and save and exit each time. Although, I DO find it a little annoying that when saving and exiting (one version of this gigabyte bios), your choice is to "save and reset" or "exit without saving." And I always worry that save and reset means that EVEN THOUGH I'm saving, things "reset" again, rather than reboot...

(Excuse me while I go check the deadbolt 10 times, then turn around three times and snap my fingers...)


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xakree*
> 
> I wish that were it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I do F10 and save and exit each time. Although, I DO find it a little annoying that when saving and exiting (one version of this gigabyte bios), your choice is to "save and reset" or "exit without saving." And I always worry that save and reset means that EVEN THOUGH I'm saving, things "reset" again, rather than reboot...
> 
> (Excuse me while I go check the deadbolt 10 times, then turn around three times and snap my fingers...)


I have used Z87/Z97 Mobos from Giga, Asus & Asrock (basically everybody except Msi).
Gigabyte has the worst UEFI I have seen.

Now to the matter on hand.

Switch to the "Traditional Bios" from the "Smart Tweak HD one". Then change the CPU core multiplier in the General Cpu page & also in the "Advance CPU frequency settings".

Change the CPU Core ratio wherever you see it.

It should be 3 times.
1) Outside where you change the CPU BCLK etc to max.
2) Inside the advance frequency settings
3) And also for all 4 cores listed in the Advance frequency settings.

Should work.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 5G.??
> Obligatory XTU run, please...


Took me about a hundred years to work just half way through my pile of graphics cards, but here it is.. sick of 3dmark









http://abload.de/image.php?img=image_id_136992986utt.png


----------



## Xakree

.


----------



## Xakree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I have used Z87/Z97 Mobos from Giga, Asus & Asrock (basically everybody except Msi).
> Gigabyte has the worst UEFI I have seen.
> 
> Now to the matter on hand.
> 
> Switch to the "Traditional Bios" from the "Smart Tweak HD one". Then change the CPU core multiplier in the General Cpu page & also in the "Advance CPU frequency settings".
> 
> Change the CPU Core ratio wherever you see it.
> 
> It should be 3 times.
> 1) Outside where you change the CPU BCLK etc to max.
> 2) Inside the advance frequency settings
> 3) And also for all 4 cores listed in the Advance frequency settings.
> 
> Should work.


OK, I'll give that a try right now and report back. Thanks.


----------



## Xakree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I have used Z87/Z97 Mobos from Giga, Asus & Asrock (basically everybody except Msi).
> Gigabyte has the worst UEFI I have seen.
> 
> Now to the matter on hand.
> 
> Switch to the "Traditional Bios" from the "Smart Tweak HD one". Then change the CPU core multiplier in the General Cpu page & also in the "Advance CPU frequency settings".
> 
> Change the CPU Core ratio wherever you see it.
> 
> It should be 3 times.
> 1) Outside where you change the CPU BCLK etc to max.
> 2) Inside the advance frequency settings
> 3) And also for all 4 cores listed in the Advance frequency settings.
> 
> Should work.


Thanks rt123, but no go. And I agree, Giga's BIOS is still a work in progress, by most reviewers accounts and my own too. :\ BTW, there wasn't a max setting for the CPU BCLK that I found - did I misunderstand you?

My last build was with an MSI P55A and I got my i5-655K from 3.2 to 4.6 on air with relative ease. This is setup is proving more annoying.

I still have time on monday to return this to newegg - maybe i should switch out for a SOC version?

Any more ideas? I'm open to them.


----------



## Vexzarium

EDIT: Removed


----------



## st0ne

Hey guys -
It's been a while since I've been to the forums, posted or asked advice. It's been about 4 years since my last build. I had a sandy 2600k @ 4.8 ghz. I recently upgraded my video card, and then caught the bug and a few days later just ended up building a new system from the ground up.

Questions at bottom, and i'm sure to follow in the future as I dial in.

Asus maximus VII Hero
4790k
h100i cooler
16gb of 2133 ripjaws
samsung 850 pro series 256gb SSD
corsair 850 AX power supply
and finally, MSI 970 G4 Gaming card OC'd

I think I have at least an above average chip from what I've read.

After building I reset to defaults, ran some stress tests using AIDA64 just to make sure the chip worked on stock. I then turned off hyper threading, bumped the frequency up to 46x, @ 1.215v. I ran AIDA64 for 6 hours, and ROG's real bench stress test for an hour and was stable. I know I have wiggle room between 1.210-1.215v but didn't have the time to play with single numbers last night. My max temps under full load peaked at 60c, 25-35c while idle. I was able to bump the cache up to 42 (anything higher required 1.295v for stability )

About an hour before i went to bed for the night I was able to bump the frequency up to 4.7ghz @ 1.275v, I ran aida64 for the hour I was awake and was stable for that time (although i'd like to go longer), and ran realbench for 15 minutes. Temps peaked out at 65c under load. I'm confident since I was speeding through that i could scale that voltage back for the 47. I just was starved for time. I plan to do that this evening after work. Dial in on 4.7 and then move on to 4.8.

I'm hoping I can get to 4.8 without going much past 1.3v and still stay under 80c

i'd really like to see if i can get to 4.9 or 5 but i'm not comfortable with going past 1.35v - perhaps that's because I've had that number ingrained in my brain as being bad to go beyond. I've read and read and read that you can do 1.4x if your temps are good, and as long as you're 80-90c under load you'd be okay... but... i dunno. I know heat kills (although, in all fairness i'll probably get a new proc before this one dies)

What do you guys think about voltage?
If the chip stays low 80c or lower under load, does it matter that the voltage is 1.4 or lower?

I tried adaptive voltage while on 46 @ 1.215v. Stuck 1.215 in the Additional turbo voltage section and left the other values at auto. I appreciated the voltage going down to 1.005 at idle, but didn't appreciate it shooting to 1.38 under any type of load, no matter how small. i'll need help with offset i think.

Is leaving the voltage at whatever i manually put (ie 1.275v) constant bad? If things are being cooled properly and temps aren't excessive, is it a problem? Should I use offset?.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Took me about a hundred years to work just half way through my pile of graphics cards, but here it is.. sick of 3dmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=image_id_136992986utt.png


Nice...









Its stress relieving to switch between 2D & 3D so that you don't get bored.
Saw your score on the frontpage of Bot before making my way here.

Here is what I pulled after our chat a few days back.



Since I am running a low end Giga board (Gaming 3) 2800C9 wasn't working.

So decided to go for 2666C8, but the max Dram voltage is limited to 2.1V on this board.








Had to settle half-way, plus missed my target since it isn't Cold enough outside anymore.


----------



## LostParticle

Have a look at the following, please, and tell me which one would you keep? (_open in new tab_)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Why is HyperPI so much slower on the second one?

Thank you.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Have a look at the following, please, and tell me which one would you keep? (_open in new tab_)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is HyperPI so much slower on the second one?
> 
> Thank you.


Because going from 2133 to 2400Mhz is not enough of a frequency jump to compensate for going from CL8 to CL10.

You can't do 2400C9.??

Change timings one by one, don't change all four at once.

Edit:- While I'm not 100% sure, you most probably have Single Sided Samsung on your sticks.
I owned those before.

See if you can get these timings to work with 1.65-1.7V, should not need more volts.
Focus on the first 4 timings only & also if 9-10-11-11 doesn't work try to loosen the tRAS.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Because going from 2133 to 2400Mhz is not enough of a frequency jump to compensate for going from CL8 to CL10.
> 
> You can't do 2400C9.??
> 
> Change timings one by one, don't change all four at once.


So, between those two you would keep the 2133 CL8 one?
Better a lower CL than a bit of a higher frequency and higher CL?
All the rest of the values are higher/better at 2400 CL10...

I've tried 2400 C9 but is doesn't complete Hyper PI 32M... Suggest me what I should try for 2400 C9!
9-?-?-?
tRFC?
V?

ps: btw, on Hyper PI 0.99b, that I use, for my processor I set "Processors = 8" and Normal priority. This is correct, right?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> So, between those two you would keep the 2133 CL8 one?
> 
> I've tried 2400 C9 but is doesn't complete Hyper PI 32M... Suggest me what I should try for 2400 C9!
> 9-?-?-?
> tRFC?
> V?


Look at my edit & see if you can match that.

Edit:- Never played with HyperPi before. Usually do XTU or SuperPi32M. Since I only OC RAM for Benchmarking, not for day to day use.

_*Edit2:- Tightening the tRFC should be the last thing you do, start from 300 & go down in decrements of 10.*_


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Look at my edit & see if you can match that.
> 
> Edit:- Never played with HyperPi before. Usually do XTU or SuperPi32M. Since I only OC RAM for Benchmarking, not for day to day use.
> 
> _*Edit2:- Tightening the tRFC should be the last thing you do, start from 300 & go down in decrements of 10.*_


Okay, thanks for your suggestion, going to try it now.

I'd like to clarify though that this is my RAM kit. Its defaults are : 1866 8-9-9-24-2N, 1.6V.

Now I will try yours: 2400 9-10-11-*11* 1T [1.65V - 1.68V], tRFC [300 - 200]

If I will manage to boot I will run Hyper PI right away.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay, thanks for your suggestion, going to try it now.
> 
> I'd like to clarify though that this is my RAM kit. Its defaults are : 1866 8-9-9-24-2N, 1.6V.
> 
> Now I will try yours: 2400 9-10-11-*11* 1T [1.65V - 1.68V], tRFC [300 - 200]
> 
> If I will manage to boot I will run Hyper PI right away.


99% Single Sided Samsung.
Don't hesitate to go till 1.7V. The max recommended volts for these on air is 1.8V. You are well into the safe zone.

Do report how it goes for you.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 99% Single Sided Samsung.
> Don't hesitate to go till 1.7V. The max recommended volts for these on air is 1.8V. You are well into the safe zone.


Okay, thank you. One time when I've contacted G.Skills Technical Support, in Europe, they explicitly told me to not exceed 1.65V on this DRAM. I might raise it up to 1.69V but just for testing - not willing to leave it there.

ps: the tRAS (11) you suggest is shocking but...I'm going right now to find out what happens!

Thanks.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Do report how it goes for you.


I've booted, with 9-10-11-11 1T tRFC = 300, 1.69V, but both Hyper PI and Super PI_mod-1.5, fail as soon as they start. How much should I increase tRAS? From 11 to...?
My kit is 2 x 8 GB



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I've booted, with 9-10-11-11 1T tRFC = 300, 1.69V, but both Hyper PI and Super PI_mod-1.5, fail as soon as they start. How much should I increase tRAS? From 11 to...?


I thought that might happen. My tune was based on XTU.
See if 21 works, if it does than start lowering it, if it fails try between 28-30 & then lower.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I thought that might happen. My tune was based on XTU.
> See if 21 works, if it does than start lowering it, if it fails try between 28-30 & then lower.


Thank you.

With 21 it completed the Super PI_mod-1.5 but failed on the 6th iteration of the Hyper PI 32M. I will now set tRAS to 30 and try again, using only Hyper PI from now on, as it is considered the toughest. Right?

I'm leaving a screenshot for a complete idea of my system's settings, under which I try this, to be understood.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> With 21 it completed the Super PI_mod-1.5 but failed on the 6th iteration of the Hyper PI 32M. I will now set tRAS to 30 and try again, using only Hyper PI from now on, as it is considered the toughest. Right?
> 
> I'm leaving a screenshot for a complete idea of my system's settings, under which I try this, to be understood.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The only difference between SuperPi & HyperPi is that Hyper Pi is multithreaded.
When testing your max RAM OC its better to take the CPU OverClock out of the equation. I usually tune my RAM at 40 Core/ 40 Uncore & then raise the CPU to max OC to see if it works. That way if it fails, you know it wasn't the RAM.

Tighter & Higher frequency RAM put more strain on the CPU IMC & you might need to back done your previous High CPU OC.

Also do an offset of
+*0.030mv* on System Agent, VTT Analog & VTT Digital. Don't mistakenly put 0.3 instead of 0.03.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Also do an offset of
> +*0.030mv* on System Agent, VTT Analog & VTT Digital. Don't mistakenly put 0.3 instead of 0.03.


I had in mind to do this, I know that SA and the rest help in stabilizing memory OC. So, I went in the BIOS and set a +0.03V offset to all these. Strange things happened though...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Please explain to me:

- Why is the SA and the CPU Digital and Analog IO so low when I have set a positive Offset of 0.03V to all of them~! Why are they lower than when they were on Auto, and what should I set to raise them properly?

- How is it possible with such a low SA, Digital and Analog IO voltages the test to complete 18 loops (!), and then fail, when previously, when SA and the rest were higher, it was failing on the 6th or 7th loop! How is this possible?! Is this test functioning properly?


----------



## aerotracks

1.05v vtt / 0.85v sa is where it should have been in the first place for your daily overclock


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I had in mind to do this, I know that SA and the rest help in stabilizing memory OC. So, I went in the BIOS and set a +0.03V offset to all these. Strange things happened though...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain to me:
> 
> - Why is the SA and the CPU Digital and Analog IO so low when I have set a positive Offset of 0.03V to all of them~! Why are they lower than when they were on Auto, and what should I set to raise them properly?
> - How is it possible with such a low SA, Digital and Analog IO voltages the test to complete 18 loops (!) and then fail?! Previously it was failing on the 6th or 7th loop, when SA and the rest were higher! How is this possible?! Is this test functioning properly?


When you set it on Auto, the Motherboard increases it according to its own estimates, which isn't always good.
There are OverClockers who killed their IMCs with too much SA, IOA/IOD volts.

I usually run +0.05mv on SA & IOA & 0.1mv on IOD for my RAM overclocks, rarely(almost never) have I needed more.
Too much voltage is not good.

As for why it passed 18 loops, their is this thing called, "RAM Training" which usually happens at boot, it is possible to get certain settings to work after trying multiple times. Its a bizarre concept, but its like the RAM gets used to it. As I said Kind of hard for me to explain since I don't fully understand the training concept.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> When you set it on Auto, the Motherboard increases it according to its own estimates, which isn't always good.
> There are OverClockers who killed their IMCs with too much SA, IOA/IOD volts.
> 
> I usually run +0.05mv on SA & IOA & 0.1mv on IOD for my RAM overclocks, rarely(almost never) have I needed more.
> Too much voltage is not good.
> 
> As for why it passed 18 loops, their is this thing called, "RAM Training" which usually happens at boot, it is possible to get certain settings to work after trying multiple times. Its a bizarre concept, but its like the RAM gets used to it. As I said Kind of hard for me to explain since I don't fully understand the training concept.


Okay, I see.

First of all, for the record, here is a screenshot of my system's activity from 20-03-2015, the entire time my PC was on. I take these screenshots of a "regular day" now and then for my log. The total monitored time is shown on the bottom right corner. System Agent, Digital and Analog IO were left on Auto in the BIOS, because I never touch them. Now I will reconsider...

By the way, the DRAM was on XMP_1 profile.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







So, now the question is: how is this SA , Digital and Analog IO Offset applied? I went and set a +0.03V. To what value(s) is this added? What is the MAX V value the SA and the other two can take? And how do I achieve the value I want via the Offset?

As for the RAM training, yes, I have heard that too, but all this time I'm "battling" with my RAM the motherboard has not rebooted by itself. I've heard that on RAM training the motherboards reboot 3-4 times, to train. In my case, simply and nicely, when my Memory OC was failing it prompted me to enter the BIOS. And one time that I did not do that it booted into Windows having the Optimized Defaults loaded!







Yeah, awesome motherboard the Z97 OC Formula is!

Thank you.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Since I am running a low end Giga board (Gaming 3) 2800C9 wasn't working.
> 
> So decided to go for 2666C8, but the max Dram voltage is limited to 2.1V on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to settle half-way, plus missed my target since it isn't Cold enough outside anymore.


Bruteforcing TRCD 11 at 2666C9 looks interesting for sure


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> 1.05v vtt / 0.85v sa is where it should have been in the first place for your daily overclock


I don't know if you are referring to me, if you are not I apologize.

If however you do, would mind explaining? For example, 0.85V System Agent, is what I should have for my per-core OC? Is that what you claim? Just trying to understand here...


----------



## aerotracks

Here's the stock voltages of my chip, offset gets added on top of those. 0.85V SA should be fine in any situation unless you're going crazy with mem clocks.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=biosvidyxalb.jpg


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay, I see.
> 
> First of all, for the record, here is a screenshot of my system's activity from 20-03-2015, the entire time my PC was on. I take these screenshots of a "regular day" now and then for my log. The total monitored time is shown on the bottom right corner. System Agent, Digital and Analog IO were left on Auto in the BIOS, because I never touch them. Now I will reconsider...
> 
> By the way, the DRAM was on XMP_1 profile.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, now the question is: how is this SA , Digital and Analog IO Offset applied? I went and set a +0.03V. To what value(s) is this added? What is the MAX V value the SA and the other two can take? And how do I achieve the value I want via the Offset?
> 
> As for the RAM training, yes, I have heard that too, but all this time I'm "battling" with my RAM the motherboard has not rebooted by itself. I've heard that on RAM training the motherboards reboot 3-4 times, to train. In my case, simply and nicely, when my Memory OC was failing it prompted me to enter the BIOS. And one time that I did not do that it booted into Windows having the Optimized Defaults loaded!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, awesome motherboard the Z97 OC Formula is!
> 
> Thank you.


I am not aware what exactly is the base value, maybe the ones aerotracks posted.
Any ways max offset is +0.2 pointed out by a Pro overclocker & a great memory tuner.
However as I said, you will never need to exceed the 0.05 & 0.1 as I posted. Higher is needed when you are running your RAM under LN2 & have wild timings like 2666C6.

Mine never rebooted when pushing that RAM too, but I think that has more to do with the RAM. I have crashed plenty of times tuning my current RAM. Those stick you have are pretty weak as far as what actual OverClockers use. The board is awesome for sure though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Bruteforcing TRCD 11 at 2666C9 looks interesting for sure


Didn't have any other option, so I did.
Interestingly the XTU score with those settings combined with tight secondaries & tertiaries is the same as I get with Z97OCF Samsung 2800C9 Tight RTL1 preset.

That could either mean those settings I found are really good or the 2800C9 need work. I never got the time to tune it manually, have just been using presets. I'm inclined to believe that 2800C9 needs more work.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> That could either mean those settings I found are really good or the 2800C9 need work. I never got the time to tune it manually, have just been using presets. I'm inclined to believe that 2800C9 needs more work.


Another 5-10 points should be achievable by working on that 2800C9 setting.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Another 5-10 points should be achievable by working on that 2800C9 setting.


I figured.
I always tune at 40/40. My best XTU score is around 1083. But I have seen you & other guys do around 1090-1093, so I know I need to do some more work.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Here's the stock voltages of my chip, offset gets added on top of those. 0.85V SA should be fine in any situation unless you're going crazy with mem clocks.


All right, thank you for clarifying it, and you are right. I've loaded Optimized Defaults, and back in the BIOS it was giving me

System Agent = 0.848V,
Analog IO = 1.008V
Digital IO = 1.016V.

After adding 0.05 to SA and 0.03 to the other two, to test it, this is what I get:



So, yes, any offset the user applies is added to the values shown next to the respective offset box when you have loaded Optimized Defaults. _Otherwise the values there change, so what you add or subtract does not make sense, and this is what confused me._

All the above are valid for the ASRock Z97OC Formula, dunno what's happening with other motherboards regarding this.

Finally, after checking again that 14-hours-monitoring screenshot of HWiNFO64 I've posted earlier, I have observed that neither System Agent nor Digital and Analog IO voltages drop on idle. With all my C States enabled, as I always set them after stabilizing my OC, these values keep almost constant all the time. So setting an offset to them is a good thing, better than leaving them on Auto.

Okay, one last question to close this subject: 0.85V is what System Agent is supposed to be set to, it is enough. The other two? 0.05 on Analog IO and 0.1 on Digital IO, as already mentioned? So, the Digital IO becomes 1.016 + 0.1 = 1.116V?


----------



## v1ral

Can someone tell me what should I do after testing my overclocks, regarding power saving features?
My board has C stats, EIST and the other "C" area....
I am kind of confused with this particular guide to overclocking as it doesn't really touch on what else to tweak/change regarding overclocking with power saving features enable. Should I even enable it after all is said and done?

I've set vdroop control to 100%.
47 core max temps @88 highest core
1.255 VID
1600mhz XMP
1.5 dram
vdroop 100%
Everything else on Auto.
MSI z97 Gaming 7.

Also to add, I know memory overclocking isn't really needed, but I would like to see how far I can get this kit. I tried to change speeds to 2133 and did a quick memory test and all was good....*tested with hyperpi.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Can someone tell me what should I do after testing my overclocks, regarding power saving features?
> My board has C stats, EIST and the other "C" area....
> I am kind of confused with this particular guide to overclocking as it doesn't really touch on what else to tweak/change regarding overclocking with power saving features enable. Should I even enable it after all is said and done?
> 
> I've set vdroop control to 100%.
> 47 core max temps @88 highest core
> 1.255 VID
> 1600mhz XMP
> 1.5 dram
> vdroop 100%
> Everything else on Auto.
> MSI z97 Gaming 7.
> 
> Also to add, I know memory overclocking isn't really needed, but I would like to see how far I can get this kit. I tried to change speeds to 2133 and did a quick memory test and all was good....*tested with hyperpi.
> 
> Thanks for your time.


Enable C states AFTER you finish overclocking or your stability tests will fail or give false results. As far as ram overclocking, get your uncore as high as you can before OCing RAM. Once you're ready, refer back to the guide.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> Enable C states AFTER you finish overxloxking or your stability tests will fail or give false results. Ad far as ram overclocking, get your uncore as high as you can before OCing RAM. Once you're ready, refer back to the guide.


Does my temps seem okay. I don't have the greatest cooler, it's an h70, my cousin loaned me. 88c is the highest one core reached and hwinfo reported.


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Does my temps seem okay. I don't have the greatest cooler, it's an h70, my cousin loaned me. 88c is the highest one core reached and hwinfo reported.


Give us more detail on what your settings are. If I were you, I'd invest in a higher end air cooler or if you're a little more hardcore, a custom loop. The Noctua D-14's are around $70 and perform better than most AIO's. Just check Noctua's website and make sure your Mobo supports it and your RAM meets the clearance requirements because it's a giant heatsink.

http://pcpartpicker.com/part/noctua-cpu-cooler-nhd14


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> Give us more detail on what your settings are. If I were you, I'd invest in a higher end air cooler or if you're a little more hardcore, a custom loop. The Noctua D-14's are around $70 and perform better than most AIO's. Just check Noctua's website and make sure your Mobo supports it and your RAM meets the clearance requirements because it's a giant heatsink.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/part/noctua-cpu-cooler-nhd14


I'm waiting for the h220x to go back in stock then build from there. I think I'm fine for now, just can't go overboard with overclocks.
when I increase uncore, I increase vring correct?? It seems that auto handles vring well.


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I'm waiting for the h220x to go back in stock then build from there. I think I'm fine for now, just can't go overboard with overclocks.
> when I increase uncore, I increase vring correct?? It seems that auto handles vring well.


Correct. CPU Ring voltage is for cache.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> Correct. CPU Ring voltage is for cache.


Well did a test with uncore at 45 and core still at 47, weird temps were highest 80...
Should I keep at at this setting and then bring memory speeds up?


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Well did a test with uncore at 45 and core still at 47, weird temps were highest 80...
> Should I keep at at this setting and then bring memory speeds up?


45x seems like a good spot. Dial it in by slightly lowering cache voltage until it becomes unstable to get your temps down as mich as you can.

What ram do you have and what's the highest your mobo will support?


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> 45x seems like a good spot. Dial it in by slightly lowering cache voltage until it becomes unstable to get your temps down as mich as you can.
> 
> What ram do you have and what's the highest your mobo will support?


I have 16 gbs 1600mhz G Skill Aeris 1.5 volt ram, as far as my motherboard support, I don't know. Doesn't z97 only support up to 1600/1866?
I have the MSI z97 Gaming 7 mobo.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I have 16 gbs 1600mhz G Skill Aeris 1.5 volt ram, as far as my motherboard support, I don't know. Doesn't z97 only support up to 1600/1866?
> I have the MSI z97 Gaming 7 mobo.


It's the CPU that determines compatible memory frequency, as the IMC is on the CPU nowdays. AFAIK, most haswells are capable of at least 2133Mhz, although they are specced at 1866Mhz, with the jump to 2400Mhz being where most Haswell IMC's start to not be able to handle it.


----------



## Yuniver

You could easily get to 2133Mhz with that RAM.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> You could easily get to 2133Mhz with that RAM.


The question is "how do I get to those speeds"?
Just change ram speeds and voltages then test?


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> The question is "how do I get to those speeds"?
> Just change ram speeds and voltages then test?


Change the frequency to the desired speed and see if it will boot. If not, up the DRAM voltage until it does. Then run Memtest86 to test for errors.


----------



## turbo33

4.8 on 1.3 stable









Started with 4.6 at 1.2 straight up so think its a good chip. Also does 4.6 on 1.2 with cache at 4.5 and ram set to 2133. What do you think?

http://valid.x86.fr/zdk6v1


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbo33*
> 
> 4.8 on 1.3 stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started with 4.6 at 1.2 straight up so think its a good chip. Also does 4.6 on 1.2 with cache at 4.5 and ram set to 2133. What do you think?
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/zdk6v1


Stable with what stress test? And for how long? I would say if it is stable then that would be above average for a 4690k.


----------



## LostParticle

All right, I think that I have finished with overclocking my RAM. I'm glad I got away with it easily since I haven't done my homework: overclocking the memory is an art, I'm glad I've managed it after a few attempts and a nice chat here.









G.SKILL F3-1866C8D-16GTX
Factory settings: 1866MHz, 8-9-9-24-2N, tRFC = 256, 1.60v
My OC : 2133MHz, 8-9-10-24-1N, tRFC = 178, 1.68V

After realizing that 2400 was a no-no for me, I've tried 2133. I've set System Agent Offset and CPU Analog IO to +0.05V and CPU Digital IO to +0.1V. After succeeding at stock (after loading Optimized Defaults), I brought these settings into my regular per-core OC profile.

A few benchmarks:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Then I've tested it for 30 minutes:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ambient = 19C



Prime settings:




[I'm] Glad that it works









Few notes - observations:
1) Hyper PI is weird. In my testing, sometimes it worked other times it did not. I've downloaded it from different resources, still it acted weirdly.
2) I might test with Memtest86, too. The problem is that, as far as I know, Memtest86 is used to verify if your DRAM is faulty. I'm not so sure if it's good for testing a perfectly functioning DRAM kit which is overclocked. And also...Memtest86 or Memtest86*+*?! What a mess, lol...
3) For those who would like to get away with RAM OC "easily", I'd suggest to search the internet for a review or an overclock of their DRAM kit. I did it, and it led me to this nice link, helping me getting started. My apologies to the hardcore ram overclockers









I'd also like to thank @aerotracks and @rt123 for their valuable help! +REP for you, guys!









Thank you.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> All right, I think that I have finished with overclocking my RAM. I'm glad I got away with it easily since I haven't done my homework: overclocking the memory is an art, I'm glad I've managed it after a few attempts and a nice chat here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.SKILL F3-1866C8D-16GTX
> Factory settings: 1866MHz, 8-9-9-24-2N, tRFC = 256, 1.60v
> My OC : 2133MHz, 8-9-10-24-1N, tRFC = 178, 1.68V
> 
> After realizing that 2400 was a no-no for me, I've tried 2133. I've set System Agent Offset and CPU Analog IO to +0.05V and CPU Digital IO to +0.1V. After succeeding at stock (after loading Optimized Defaults), I brought these settings into my regular per-core OC profile.
> 
> A few benchmarks:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I've tested it for 30 minutes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient = 19C
> 
> 
> 
> Prime settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [I'm] Glad that it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few notes - observations:
> 1) Hyper PI is weird. In my testing, sometimes it worked other times it did not. I've downloaded it from different resources, still it acted weirdly.
> 2) I might test with Memtest86, too. The problem is that, as far as I know, Memtest86 is used to verify if your DRAM is faulty. I'm not so sure if it's good for testing a perfectly functioning DRAM kit which is overclocked. And also...Memtest86 or Memtest86*+*?! What a mess, lol...
> 3) For those who would like to get away with RAM OC "easily", I'd suggest to search the internet for a review or an overclock of their DRAM kit. I did it, and it led me to this nice link, helping me getting started. My apologies to the hardcore ram overclockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also like to thank @aerotracks and @rt123 for their valuable help! +REP for you, guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Really nice effort there might try and overclock my ram it's not something I have ever been able to achieve successfully,don't have the patience lol


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> All right, I think that I have finished with overclocking my RAM. I'm glad I got away with it easily since I haven't done my homework: overclocking the memory is an art, I'm glad I've managed it after a few attempts and a nice chat here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.SKILL F3-1866C8D-16GTX
> Factory settings: 1866MHz, 8-9-9-24-2N, tRFC = 256, 1.60v
> My OC : 2133MHz, 8-9-10-24-1N, tRFC = 178, 1.68V
> 
> After realizing that 2400 was a no-no for me, I've tried 2133. I've set System Agent Offset and CPU Analog IO to +0.05V and CPU Digital IO to +0.1V. After succeeding at stock (after loading Optimized Defaults), I brought these settings into my regular per-core OC profile.
> 
> A few benchmarks:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I've tested it for 30 minutes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient = 19C
> 
> 
> 
> Prime settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [I'm] Glad that it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few notes - observations:
> 1) Hyper PI is weird. In my testing, sometimes it worked other times it did not. I've downloaded it from different resources, still it acted weirdly.
> 2) I might test with Memtest86, too. The problem is that, as far as I know, Memtest86 is used to verify if your DRAM is faulty. I'm not so sure if it's good for testing a perfectly functioning DRAM kit which is overclocked. And also...Memtest86 or Memtest86*+*?! What a mess, lol...
> 3) For those who would like to get away with RAM OC "easily", I'd suggest to search the internet for a review or an overclock of their DRAM kit. I did it, and it led me to this nice link, helping me getting started. My apologies to the hardcore ram overclockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also like to thank @aerotracks and @rt123 for their valuable help! +REP for you, guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Very Nice.








I am glad I was able to help.

I agree RAM tuning is a pain, especially on non-standard overclocking RAM like these.
I think I spent over 10hours across 2days on my tweak. I kind of tuned the secondaries & tertiaries too.
But that profile was just for XTU & I have no idea if it would have been stable for day to day use as you intend to.
And yours might even be faster.


----------



## FrostyAMD

This is for Particle. Noticed that you have tried several boards for your overclocking of 4790k and was wondering which board has given best (easily obtainable) results in your quest.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Really nice effort there might try and overclock my ram it's not something I have ever been able to achieve successfully,don't have the patience lol


Thank you! Good Luck to your RAM OC attempts, too!
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Very Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad I was able to help.
> 
> I agree RAM tuning is a pain, especially on non-standard overclocking RAM like these.
> I think I spent over 10hours across 2days on my tweak. I kind of tuned the secondaries & tertiaries too.
> But that profile was just for XTU & I have no idea if it would have been stable for day to day use as you intend to.
> And yours might even be faster.


Thank you very much!









Regarding stability, it will be proven during the next couple of days when I will be using this profile normally, 24/7. IF I will face any issue I will raise the tRCD (RAS# to CAS# Delay) from 9 to 10. If I'll feel like it I might also stress test it with the x264 test, what I usually use. But, honestly, I don't think I'll face any real issue, on this computer which I use just for fun and not for any kind of serious + demanding work.

Regarding that mine might be faster, I cannot possibly tell, but I'd like to leave this new screenshot here, the comparison between what I've tried. The red box shows the false (invalid) Hyper PI value. In that run of Hyper PI not all cores were running. It was a glitch, an error of this (idiotic) program. I might run it again, to get the right value, if I won't get bored. Finally, you surely are aware that in each run all these programs show a bit different results..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Note: I've had a couple of BSODs this time so I like to clean all Event Viewer logs after I'm done:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



In CMD with Admin rights:
for /F "tokens=*" %1 in ('wevtutil.exe el') DO wevtutil.exe cl "%1"



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> This is for Particle. Noticed that you have tried several boards for your overclocking of 4790k and was wondering which board has given best (easily obtainable) results in your quest.


The best motherboard I had so far was the ASRock Z97 Extreme6! It was my first board when I got my first Intel, ever, back in October 2014. It felt awesome because in "no-time" a newbie (on Intel) like me managed to OC in a very beautiful BIOS environment and with a motherboard which was giving rewarding results! It was kind of a "first love".

The best motherboard I own today is the ASRock Z97 OC Formula. Because it overclocks superbly and it forgives my amateurish mistakes. I love it!









The ASUS Maximus Hero VII has a very beautiful BIOS and utilities but with my previous chip (wall at 4.7 GHz) I had a rough time. As I say it: too many fancy features but...it doesn't work. I have not tried it yet with my new chip.

The Gigabyte Z97X SOC Force was a bad purchase. I suppose for some works great under specific conditions.


----------



## FrostyAMD

Thanks for your reponse, been using Hero but seems as though it does not stabilize past 4.7 GHz. Have tried at least three chips (all delidded) on this board and all topped out at 4.7 Ghz. Got me to thinking maybe it's the board. Got two chips now and one is a silcon lottery chip that has run 4.9 @ 1.32vlts. under xtu test but can not get it to pass any other stress teest @ that speed. Other chip is X438 lil hot but still at 4.7 (may delid it) if I can get it to run any stress tests @ 4.8GHz.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> Thanks for your reponse, been using Hero but seems as though it does not stabilize past 4.7 GHz. Have tried at least three chips (all delidded) on this board and all topped out at 4.7 Ghz. Got me to thinking maybe it's the board. Got two chips now and one is a silcon lottery chip that has run 4.9 @ 1.32vlts. under xtu test but can not get it to pass any other stress teest @ that speed. Other chip is X438 lil hot but still at 4.7 (may delid it) if I can get it to run any stress tests @ 4.8GHz.


Yeah...I think I understand you...

I remember this feeling of disappointment with the Hero VII... I don't know what to say and of course, I cannot prove it. It IS like you describe it though.

After some time, probably a couple of months, I will surely use my Hero VII again. It will be summertime and most probably I'll use it in an "open air" rig with my Noctua NH-U14S - because I won't bother installing it into my chassis. I definitely have in mind to attempt all my current CPU and RAM overclocks on this board then! And I definitely have in mind to contact ASUS Technical Support - and not just a forum - for all my inquiries! Because it might be a "strange" BIOS or some exotic setting I'm way too poorly minded to perceive... I will see then their response.

ASRock's Technical Support has been kind to me: not only they've helped me clarify HWiNFO64's sensors on both the Extreme6 and OC Formula, and the developer adapted them, but they've also e-mailed me an editable .xml file for their Formula Drive utility because it had a cluttered interface on my system due to using 125% (DPI) font size on both my monitors. Nice support!


----------



## REDEFINE

Hey guys I have a quick question if i can run at 4.4ghz with 1.119 volts and 4.8ghz at 1.275 volts does any one know what voltage settings i will need for
4.5,4.6,and 4.7 or am i just going to have to put time into figure it out?


----------



## soulwrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REDEFINE*
> 
> Hey guys I have a quick question if i can run at 4.4ghz with 1.119 volts and 4.8ghz at 1.275 volts does any one know what voltage settings i will need for
> 4.5,4.6,and 4.7 or am i just going to have to put time into figure it out?


put the time in to figure it out because you will not know til you test it


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REDEFINE*
> 
> Hey guys I have a quick question if i can run at 4.4ghz with 1.119 volts and 4.8ghz at 1.275 volts does any one know what voltage settings i will need for
> 4.5,4.6,and 4.7 or am i just going to have to put time into figure it out?


All parts are not created equal... You will have to test and find out what works for your setup...


----------



## scracy

Think i have reached my chips limit at least on a 25 degree C day


----------



## st0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> been using Hero but seems as though it does not stabilize past 4.7 GHz.


Same issue here.
I'm using the Hero, i've got my 4790k stable 4.7 @ 1.275v

No matter what I do, i can't seem to get it at 4.8 without going to extremes which i'm not at all comfortable with, especially for a 100mhz increase. I jumped to 1.35v just to boot to windows, but it's not stable. god only knows how far i'd have to do to get it stable.

I'm using the h100i and have decent temps under load. after 6 hours of aida64 I topped out at 72c, averaged 65c, idle at 32c. I've got some new fans on order.

All in all i guess i can't complain. 11% increase.

4.7 stable
45 cache
decent temps

I honestly didn't think i'd be lucky enough to get 4.6 before unboxing and building, so being at 4.7 is a bonus.


----------



## st0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulwrath*
> 
> put the time in to figure it out because you will not know til you test it


If you're getting 4.8 stable at 1.275v then who cares what comes in between. That's a monster overclock with great voltage. As long as your temps are in check under load, keep it there. Perhaps slowly scale back the voltage to see where your 4.8 starts to fail.

It's a worth while process!


----------



## $ilent

Front page updated!

We now have over 400 members in the Devils Canyon Club!

On average there has been almost 50 posts a day in the club, and it has been viewed over 2000 times a day!

Great stuff folks, lets keep it going! Some great information being shared in this club, and im sorry im not here to have some input on everything that goes on but if anyone has anything to ask shoot me a message in the PM system.

Thanks


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Front page updated!
> 
> We now have over 400 members in the Devils Canyon Club!
> 
> On average there has been almost 50 posts a day in the club, and it has been viewed over 2000 times a day!
> 
> Great stuff folks, lets keep it going! Some great information being shared in this club, and im sorry im not here to have some input on everything that goes on but if anyone has anything to ask shoot me a message in the PM system.
> 
> Thanks


May I ask, would you accept per-core OC if it is stable? Cause that's what I'm using 24/7.

@scracy, congratulations man!


----------



## $ilent

This is the Intel Devils Canyon Owners Club, not the stability club. Feel free to put whatever you like in there, I would suggest most people put what they run 24/7. So if you run 4.6Ghz on two cores, 4.5ghz on two cores id put 4.6Ghz in. It doesnt matter too much though which you put in so long as thats what you run. I.e dont put 5.1Ghz if you only run 4.5ghz lol.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> ... So if you run 4.6Ghz on two cores, 4.5ghz on two cores id put 4.6Ghz in. ...


I was just wondering if I can put my OC like this: x49 x49 x48 x48. Because this is what I run 24/7, with cache at x44


----------



## turbo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Stable with what stress test? And for how long? I would say if it is stable then that would be above average for a 4690k.


Aida64, ibt, prime95(just for gigs)and the rog test suite.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I was just wondering if I can put my OC like this: x49 x49 x48 x48. Because this is what I run 24/7, with cache at x44


Ahh I see. Sorry the form only allows one cpu speed.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> Thanks for your reponse, been using Hero but seems as though it does not stabilize past 4.7 GHz. Have tried at least three chips (all delidded) on this board and all topped out at 4.7 Ghz. Got me to thinking maybe it's the board. Got two chips now and one is a silcon lottery chip that has run 4.9 @ 1.32vlts. under xtu test but can not get it to pass any other stress teest @ that speed. Other chip is X438 lil hot but still at 4.7 (may delid it) if I can get it to run any stress tests @ 4.8GHz.


Doubt whether it is the board.

Mine has been running my 4790K @ 4.8GHz [cache set to 4.6GHz] since Aug last year. My VID is 1.31v which results in a Vcore of 1.34v. Prime 95 v28.5 stable overnight on small FFT and Blend tests. Also stressed with other programs and is what I consider fully stable at the above settings with my cpu. Note that I delidded mainly to keep temps down when its summer down here in Aus.

I can even boot and get into Windows @ 5GHz but haven't bothered spending time stabilising at the higher frequs due to the higher Vcore requirements.


----------



## LostParticle

I have an off topic question regarding a couple of DRAM settings in my BIOS.. Sorry for the off topic - it won't happen again.

So, in my ASRock's Z97 OC Formula BIOS it has these:

Command Tri State : Enable for DRAM power saving.

DIMM Exit Mode : Select _Slow Exit_ to reduce power consumption, or _Fast Exit_ for better performance.

Wanting to try them I've enabled the first one and set the second one to Fast Exit.

I've run AIDA64 Cache and Memory benchmark for approx. 10 times so far and also MaxxMEM2 for one-two times. I get the same results as when those were set on Auto. I've also watched the "Total DRAM Power" sensor in HWiNFO64 but, so far, I have not observed any differences.

Has anyone ever tried these settings? Do they actually work / do anything?

Thank you.


----------



## aerotracks

I don't know about technical details, but I disable the power saving stuff while benching and leave it on auto for daily use.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I don't know about technical details, but I disable the power saving stuff while benching and leave it on auto for daily use.


Okay, thanks, do you also happen to know: when Hyper PI shows "-1" as total RAM etc, does this mean that it doesn't function properly?

Like this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







super_pi_mod-1.5 shows the same...


----------



## tomytom99

Okay, I think I need some help with the thermal paste stuff. They say "grain of rice", but I put that on, and it seems like a boatload, and my heat goes up really high. But the less I put on, the lower the heat seems to go, but I want to know the ideal amount.


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Okay, I think I need some help with the thermal paste stuff. They say "grain of rice", but I put that on, and it seems like a boatload, and my heat goes up really high. But the less I put on, the lower the heat seems to go, but I want to know the ideal amount.


I use the cross method. According to the videos, it seems to have the best results.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay, thanks, do you also happen to know: when Hyper PI shows "-1" as total RAM etc, does this mean that it doesn't function properly?


Just a bug. Don't worry. In XP it's fine, Win7 and Win 8 display that -1.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Just a bug. Don't worry. In XP it's fine, Win7 and Win 8 display that -1.


Okay, thanks


----------



## mtrains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> Thanks for your reponse, been using Hero but seems as though it does not stabilize past 4.7 GHz. Have tried at least three chips (all delidded) on this board and all topped out at 4.7 Ghz. Got me to thinking maybe it's the board. Got two chips now and one is a silcon lottery chip that has run 4.9 @ 1.32vlts. under xtu test but can not get it to pass any other stress teest @ that speed. Other chip is X438 lil hot but still at 4.7 (may delid it) if I can get it to run any stress tests @ 4.8GHz.


Not quite true. I have mine running stable at 4.8GHz with 1.27 Volts on the Hero VII board. Haven't tried 4.9GHz yet.


----------



## FrostyAMD

Glad to see both you and Costas chime in as I've been struggling with both my chips in trying to reach 4.8GHZ. Mind sharing your settings as I might be missing something.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> Glad to see both you and Costas chime in as I've been struggling with both my chips in trying to reach 4.8GHZ. Mind sharing your settings as I might be missing something.


While waiting for the guys to share their thoughts, you could read about my efforts on the Hero VII with my previous chip (wall at 4.7GHz) starting from here. Read down to post #1029.

Perhaps you'll find something helpful.


----------



## st0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Okay, I think I need some help with the thermal paste stuff. They say "grain of rice", but I put that on, and it seems like a boatload, and my heat goes up really high. But the less I put on, the lower the heat seems to go, but I want to know the ideal amount.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> I use the cross method. According to the videos, it seems to have the best results.


I've read the official arctic site and some other various methods including the cross line and pea sized, however i use a thin line at the top of the proc and use a credit card to spread a very thin layer across the entire top of the chip. that's always yielded great results for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> Glad to see both you and Costas chime in as I've been struggling with both my chips in trying to reach 4.8GHZ. Mind sharing your settings as I might be missing something.


I chimed in as well, dunno if you missed it.

I was going to say that while I have the hero and have a hard time keeping it stable past 4.7 I didn't think it was a board issue but likely just our luck of the draw on the processor we got. I'm stable with 4.7 @ 1.280v. My temps are in check (70c under full load, 30c idle). I can boot to windows with 4.8 @ 1.35v but can't really keep it stable until i'm at 1.375v. Temps at this range still isn't a problem, just topping out at 80c under load, mid 30's at idle.

I just dunno if 1.375v even with those temps is safe practice. I know what intel states, and i've read countless other voltage opinions ranging from 1.4v to 1.3v is safe for daily usage, but I dunno...

I guess for me is what difference will i see over 100mhz with such a huge gap in voltage just to keep it stable. some chips just aren't meant to go to 4.8 and beyond, no matter what settings you use.


----------



## Yuniver

The problem with spreading is you can't have too much or it will ooze out the sides.


----------



## jdorje

With all this talk of walls...The wall appears to be voltage driven, not multiplier driven. With my setup, and everyone else's that I have heard about seems consistent, it takes quadratic voltage per multiplier below about 1.2v. Above that it starts rising; there isn't enough data to be sure but I suspect exponentially. So past about 1.3v there is a legit wall where additional multipliers just take a lot more.

The wall may be partly caused by the motherboard, or it may be possible to thwart it with the right secondary settings. Again I do not have enough data.


----------



## FrostyAMD

@St0ne maybe you did not read that I have tested at least 3 chips wiith this board. All have reached 4.7 at various voltages (last 3 @1.246 up to 1.275 was needed to stabilize). This I am finding very suspicious. At the moment I am trying a Gigabyte board and will try the last two chips on it an Asrock mb. to see if I am just unlucky or maybe find a significant difference.


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0ne*
> 
> Same issue here.
> I'm using the Hero, i've got my 4790k stable 4.7 @ 1.275v
> 
> No matter what I do, i can't seem to get it at 4.8 without going to extremes which i'm not at all comfortable with, especially for a 100mhz increase. I jumped to 1.35v just to boot to windows, but it's not stable. god only knows how far i'd have to do to get it stable.
> 
> I'm using the h100i and have decent temps under load. after 6 hours of aida64 I topped out at 72c, averaged 65c, idle at 32c. I've got some new fans on order.
> 
> All in all i guess i can't complain. 11% increase.
> 
> 4.7 stable
> 45 cache
> decent temps
> 
> I honestly didn't think i'd be lucky enough to get 4.6 before unboxing and building, so being at 4.7 is a bonus.


What's your CPU Input Voltage. Try increasing that instead of just the VID.


----------



## st0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> @St0ne maybe you did not read that I have tested at least 3 chips wiith this board. All have reached 4.7 at various voltages (last 3 @1.246 up to 1.275 was needed to stabilize). This I am finding very suspicious. At the moment I am trying a Gigabyte board and will try the last two chips on it an Asrock mb. to see if I am just unlucky or maybe find a significant difference.


Nope, I didn't miss it..

4.7 in that voltage range is about normal for this chip.

What I may have missed is just how high you set your voltage for 4.8 before giving up. I stopped at 1.35v and decided I wasn't comfortable with that voltage for daily use. Anyway, I wish you luck with trying your procs on different boards. I'll be interested to know if your results change. I'm not questioning why you're trying to eek out that extra 100mhz, after all this is an overclocking community trying to get that free extra performance. Hell, i'd stay at 4.8 too if i was sure my chip wouldn't degrade to hell and back due to those high voltages.

@replica9000 - I'm not sure, i'm at work atm. I'll check this evening and report back. It's going to be at Auto/default tho as i haven't touched anything beyond the multiplier, cache multiplier, and vid adaptive/offset voltage after finding my stable setting for 4.7 - everything else was left alone.


----------



## mtrains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> Glad to see both you and Costas chime in as I've been struggling with both my chips in trying to reach 4.8GHZ. Mind sharing your settings as I might be missing something.


I have the Vcore set at manual override 1.27V, enabled all C-States, cache ratio at 43 and cache voltage at 1.18V adaptive with -0.001V offset. I enabled XMP profile for memory running at 2400. Everything else is auto/default. I did not tweak any secondary voltages.

I do believe that the processor you have has a lot more to do with going above 4.7GHz than the motherboard itself assuming you are using reasonably recent bios. I am using the bios version previous to the most recent version released for the Hero VII board. I am not sure about the version number since I am at work, but I believe the version number is 2301.


----------



## st0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrains*
> 
> I believe the version number is 2301.


2401 for the hero


----------



## rt123

If you don't raise your Input Voltage while overclocking your chip, especially at High Frequencies such as 4.7Ghz, your are not gonna be able to go further.

And that is not the Board's fault.


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by st0ne
> 
> Same issue here.
> I'm using the Hero, i've got my 4790k stable 4.7 @ 1.275v
> 
> No matter what I do, i can't seem to get it at 4.8 without going to extremes which i'm not at all comfortable with, especially for a 100mhz increase. I jumped to 1.35v just to boot to windows, but it's not stable. god only knows how far i'd have to do to get it stable.
> 
> I'm using the h100i and have decent temps under load. after 6 hours of aida64 I topped out at 72c, averaged 65c, idle at 32c. I've got some new fans on order.
> 
> All in all i guess i can't complain. 11% increase.
> 
> 4.7 stable
> 45 cache
> decent temps
> 
> I honestly didn't think i'd be lucky enough to get 4.6 before unboxing and building, so being at 4.7 is a bonus.


Definitely not an issue across the Hero line. Certainly could be your particular board, though I would lean towards the CPU. Silicon Lottery my friend. I have a 2500k that just will not go above 4.5GHz no matter what you do to it, despite many people hitting 4.6-5GHz with that CPU.

I 've been able to get my 4790k stable at 5GHz using 1.28v. Temps are my only issue at that setting, so I run it at 4.7GHz @ 1.16v.

4.7GHz is still a good OC, especially with your cache at 45. I assume you've tried lowering the cache to 40 when pushing 4.8?


----------



## st0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattousai*
> 
> Definitely not an issue across the Hero line. Certainly could be your particular board, though I would lean towards the CPU. Silicon Lottery my friend. I have a 2500k that just will not go above 4.5GHz no matter what you do to it, despite many people hitting 4.6-5GHz with that CPU.
> 
> I 've been able to get my 4790k stable at 5GHz using 1.28v. Temps are my only issue at that setting, so I run it at 4.7GHz @ 1.16v.
> 
> 4.7GHz is still a good OC, especially with your cache at 45. I assume you've tried lowering the cache to 40 when pushing 4.8?


i envy you hah.

No, there are some things I want to try again for my 4.8.
I've lowered the cache to 42, but not to 40.

I also wanna try to use 1.88 for both cpu input and eventual

Also, I can get the 4.8 stable... temps aren't even an issue. It's just extreme voltage - upwards of 1.375 which i don't wanna run like that for daily use.

I know running the cache higher requires a huge jump in voltage. Maybe i'll try reducing it to 39 and see if it helps. I've read that while a 1:1 ratio is best, you won't really "see" a difference if it's not. I'll report back tomorrow with my findings.

thank you


----------



## Mattousai

Quote:


> i envy you hah.
> 
> No, there are some things I want to try again for my 4.8.
> I've lowered the cache to 42, but not to 40.
> 
> I also wanna try to use 1.88 for both cpu input and eventual
> 
> Also, I can get the 4.8 stable... temps aren't even an issue. It's just extreme voltage - upwards of 1.375 which i don't wanna run like that for daily use.
> 
> I know running the cache higher requires a huge jump in voltage. Maybe i'll try reducing it to 39 and see if it helps. I've read that while a 1:1 ratio is best, you won't really "see" a difference if it's not. I'll report back tomorrow with my findings.
> 
> thank you smile.gif


Yeah, I've experimented with my cache ratio, and honestly I've seen little to no difference in real world applications with it. I would much rather have a higher core than cache. You'll see an actual performance increases from that.









I am fortunate with my CPU. I lost with my 2500k, but this makes up for it. I'm hoping that once I delid, I can run at 5 all the time.


----------



## soureraser

Mmm. Got a 4790k a few days ago and it seems like I got one of the better batches

Fully stable at 4.8ghz on 1.276v. Seems like 4.9ghz+ is the big jump as it wanted 1.3v+ just to boot. Wish I had more free time to push for 5ghz.

Meanwhile 4690k wants 1.325v for 4.5ghz...
(I know 4690k is +1ghz OC but it requires wayyy too much voltage compared to other reported batches)


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soureraser*
> 
> Mmm. Got a 4790k a few days ago and it seems like I got one of the better batches
> 
> Fully stable at 4.8ghz on 1.276v. Seems like 4.9ghz+ is the big jump as it wanted 1.3v+ just to boot. Wish I had more free time to push for 5ghz.
> 
> Meanwhile 4690k wants 1.325v for 4.5ghz...
> (I know 4690k is +1ghz OC but it requires wayyy too much voltage compared to other reported batches)


I had my 4690k clocked ag 4.7ghz and didn't have that much voltage going to it. I currently have it clocked at 4.5ghz with 1.2v vcore so I'm not sure where you got your info.


----------



## soureraser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> I had my 4690k clocked ag 4.7ghz and didn't have that much voltage going to it. I currently have it clocked at 4.5ghz with 1.2v vcore so I'm not sure where you got your info.


Oh. I meant my 4690k needed way too much voltage compared to others... just like yours!
4.5 @1.2 is amazing in my opinion haha


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soureraser*
> 
> Oh. I meant my 4690k needed way too much voltage compared to others... just like yours!
> 4.5 @1.2 is amazing in my opinion haha


The most I could get out of it was 4.9ghz,I got it to boot to windows and last for about 25 seconds before bsod.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Okay, I think I need some help with the thermal paste stuff. They say "grain of rice", but I put that on, and it seems like a boatload, and my heat goes up really high. But the less I put on, the lower the heat seems to go, but I want to know the ideal amount.


you really have to test, and retest,

with that said you also have to know how big the die is !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Okay, I think I need some help with the thermal paste stuff. They say "grain of rice", but I put that on, and it seems like a boatload, and my heat goes up really high. But the less I put on, the lower the heat seems to go, but I want to know the ideal amount.
> 
> 
> 
> I use the cross method. According to the videos, it seems to have the best results.
Click to expand...

>.> i dont know where you hear this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> The problem with spreading is you can't have too much or it will ooze out the sides.


no, the problem is you can never get it 100% flat and it will leave air pockets

ill just leave this here




and my fav ( however only works in Kentucky ! ) .... yes i am joking


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> and my fav ( however only works in Kentucky ! ) .... yes i am joking


AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!! This makes me hurt. So much!!


----------



## LandonAaron

Oh dear god what have I done!?



...You can SLI these right?


----------



## turbo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Oh dear god what have I done!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...You can SLI these right?


What's about to happen here??


----------



## scracy

Looks like a binning session to me


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> Glad to see both you and Costas chime in as I've been struggling with both my chips in trying to reach 4.8GHZ. Mind sharing your settings as I might be missing something.


Ok here you go...

Note that initially I had set my core and cache voltages manually to gain an idea of what my final voltages would be. Once I had these figured out I switched C states ON and also moved to Adaptive voltage control with fixed offsets.

My CPU 'overclock affecting' settings for HeroVII and my 4790K

http://imageshack.com/a/img633/3488/AgmwWx.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img537/5056/ihIer1.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img537/9880/XAefPD.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img661/4284/pXczaZ.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img913/5455/uVepVh.jpg

http://imageshack.com/a/img661/7988/AAP2ht.jpg

and my final Adaptive voltage settings........










Below are my Idle and loaded voltages respectively - [C States Enabled with Adaptive voltage control for core and cache].

[Note: Loaded = CPU running P95 v28.5 Small FFT torture test]

@IDLE









@P95 LOAD


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Oh dear god what have I done!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...You can SLI these right?


MicroCenter Binning.


----------



## Kutya7

Hi everyone!
Few days ago i purchased a 4790k with a Z97-Pro Gamer motherboard. Now i want to oc it. First i was setting manual voltage to cpu core and cache,(1.056 for cpu,1.2 for cache) to see how the temps are looking. When i ran IBT the max core temp was 57 degrees celsius, vcore max was 1,072v, but the cache was 1,296v at max...(according to hwinfo)
Is that ok that the matherboard gives 0,1v plus to manual writed voltage?


----------



## st0ne

So, serious question.

I attached my H100i to the proc with the thermal paste that was pre-applied. I'm not really having any temperature issues, but should i take it off, clean the proc and all, and re-apply some arctic silver?

Would this just be a preference thing?


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0ne*
> 
> So, serious question.
> 
> I attached my H100i to the proc with the thermal paste that was pre-applied. I'm not really having any temperature issues, but should i take it off, clean the proc and all, and re-apply some arctic silver?
> 
> Would this just be a preference thing?


it's more of a preference thing. The TIM corsair use is pretty decent and the difference between most good TIM brands out there is negligible


----------



## st0ne

Cool, thank you.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Have a look at the following, please, and tell me which one would you keep? (_open in new tab_)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is HyperPI so much slower on the second one?
> 
> Thank you.


Last post of mine, most probably, in regard to my RAM overclock. I've managed to finalize my OC, so I'm leaving the updated / corrected results here:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





I've kept all the screenshots, here's just one of them:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Thank you

PS: 2400 CL9 is a no-go but I might try it again at some point in the future.


----------



## Pudfark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0ne*
> 
> So, serious question.
> 
> I attached my H100i to the proc with the thermal paste that was pre-applied. I'm not really having any temperature issues, but should i take it off, clean the proc and all, and re-apply some arctic silver?
> 
> Would this just be a preference thing?


I believe under most common circumstances that it is a 'preference thing'. I run something very similar to your rig and overclock and I have no temperature problems under reasonable full load testing. My system is three weeks old and going strong, as it should. Your's should be good as well.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbo33*
> 
> What's about to happen here??


I tried delidding my processor and it developed a small crack in the side of the PCB. When I put it in my system I experienced a black screen after about 2 minutes of use, every time I tried using the computer, so I assumed I killed the chip. I also installed a 2nd R9 290 graphics card in my system at the same time, but didn't consider that it could have been the culprit.

I drove to Microcenter (6 hour round trip), and picked up 2 more 4790k's so I could try delidding again, and have a backup in case I had a problem again.

Installed new chip (not delidded) and still had the issue. Realized it was the card causing the problem and now I have 3 chips: 1 new unopened, 1 new/used for one day, and 1 used/delidded.

I am going to bin the one I opened against my current chip to see which is better and sell of the other one. I am debating whether I will open the unopened one or not, to bin it too. I only paid $280 each for them, so I think I should be able to get my money back Ebaying them. Too far of a drive to return the un-opened one.

I got lucky getting them both for $280 at microcenter. They didn't want to sell me two at first, because it is against there policy, but when I told them I drove three hours, and showed them my drivers license the salesman talked to the GM, who said I could by one at the discounted $280 rate, and the other at the full price $330 rate. I agreed and they handed me the two chips, but when I got up to the front and checked out they both rung up for $280, and I wasn't about to say anything.









So yeah I am going to have a couple of chips for sale here soon, but not quite ready yet. Have to figure out this video card issue, and bin them, and decide on exactly what I want to do first. The other thing I have to consider is that most people aren't going to want a chip that has a crack in it regardless of how it works.

Sidenote: If you ever have a chance to visit a Microcenter I highly recommend it. It was my first time and its like an Overclockers wet dream. They have everything here. Water blocks, pumps, top of the line GPU's and processors at rates lower than anywhere online, specialty tools you name it. Its basically what you wish Best Buy was. And the staff is actually knowledgeable. When the salesperson asked me what the processors were for, I told him I planned on delidding one, and he actually know what I was talking about. Try having that conversation with a Best Buy rep. Just be aware of their policy on buying multiples of the same item. If you want a couple of processors be sure to bring a friend or something.


----------



## Tennobanzai

This past week I tweaked my 4790K for a nice 4.6ghz with X264. It's passed 2 times with 12 hours of X264 but i've done 4 Realbench runs of 1 hour each, and it's restarted twice. Sucks that I need to figure out which voltages I need to adjust now. Any ideas where to start?


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> This past week I tweaked my 4790K for a nice 4.6ghz with X264. It's passed 2 times with 12 hours of X264 but i've done 4 Realbench runs of 1 hour each, and it's restarted twice. Sucks that I need to figure out which voltages I need to adjust now. Any ideas where to start?


What BSOD codes did you get? Or did it just restart without bluescreening? Do you have windows set to not restart on BSOD?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> What BSOD codes did you get? Or did it just restart without bluescreening? Do you have windows set to not restart on BSOD?


I'll have to check when I get home. All I know is that I run HWMonitor and Realbench, then I come back and both are not there. I didn't set it not to restart on BSOD. So i'm assuming it restarts on its own.


----------



## Droidriven

I'm thinking about building a system, I've got my eye on a few really good mobo's that support the 4790k(Asus z97 pro/WiFi mainly) but I was looking around on eBay and found a Asus pro on eBay with bent/possibly missing socket pins for $40 and a dell inspirion 3000 3478(I don't really dig dell) with only a few bent/easily fixable pins for $30, I'm waiting on a message from the seller on the Asus pro with bent /missing pins, if its not easily fixable I might go with the inspirion just to save on costs if it will support the 4790k(don't care if I can OC or not in the inspirion), I saw some stuff online with complete dell inspirion systems using the 4790k but I want to verify whether or not it supports 4790k, or if replacing the asus's socket isn't that difficult I might get the damaged Asus pro, any suggestions? If it weren't for the fact that I will be saving a good bit of money if I can repair one of these boards I wouldn't even be considering it, I have my doubts about using the inspirion but if it will serve the purpose I just might get it anyway and put the savings into other parts for the build, how much would I be killing myself if I can't fix the Asus and get the dell instead?


----------



## Droidriven

I've tried finding board specs for the dell mobo but I can't find anything really informative.


----------



## Droidriven

What's the going price on replacing a CPU socket?


----------



## Mega Man

On my Rivbe asus charges 40 last I heard I never looked into 1150 sorry


----------



## Droidriven

Is that part and labor included?


----------



## Mega Man

Last i heard it was the only thing not included was shipping. And again on a asus


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutya7*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> Few days ago i purchased a 4790k with a Z97-Pro Gamer motherboard. Now i want to oc it. First i was setting manual voltage to cpu core and cache,(1.056 for cpu,1.2 for cache) to see how the temps are looking. When i ran IBT the max core temp was 57 degrees celsius, vcore max was 1,072v, but the cache was 1,296v at max...(according to hwinfo)
> Is that ok that the matherboard gives 0,1v plus to manual writed voltage?


Yes, it's normal that vcore is .01-.03V higher than VID. Read darkwizzie's guide.

cache/ring voltage at 1.296V is not only strange, but surely unnecessary. Often it's fine to leave ring voltage at auto (the only way to get it to drop on idle), but there's also no harm in just using a fixed voltage. There's little reason to go over 1.1-1.2V on that as the extra heat (not only from higher ring voltage, but also higher vcore needed to support the higher ring multiplier) hurts you too much to be productive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> This past week I tweaked my 4790K for a nice 4.6ghz with X264. It's passed 2 times with 12 hours of X264 but i've done 4 Realbench runs of 1 hour each, and it's restarted twice. Sucks that I need to figure out which voltages I need to adjust now. Any ideas where to start?


It's almost always vcore. Use bluescreenview to scan logs and recover the BSOD code and it can occasionally be informative.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Last i heard it was the only thing not included was shipping. And again on a asus


I have two X58 motherboards that are dead. One with a missing capacitor, and one with a small scratch behind the VRM area.I have never considered sending them in for repair. Didn't even know that was an option. Guess I will look into it now.


----------



## st0ne

Now that I've discovered that no matter what, my chip requires 1.35 to boot to desktop, 1.375+ for any kind of stability testing, its not worth the increased voltage/heat for 100mhz.

I guess the biggest thing to tackle is just a personal thing.. .

run 4.7 @ 1.275 using adaptive or
run 4.5 @ 1.150 fixed (using adaptive causes the vcore to rise to 1.180 under load and drop to 0.975 at idle, thus sometimes crashing from too little voltage at idle)

The 4.5 @ 1.115 hits 50c under load
The 4.7 @ 1.275 hits 75c under load

such a huge difference for 200 mhz difference


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0ne*
> 
> Now that I've discovered that no matter what, my chip requires 1.35 to boot to desktop, 1.375+ for any kind of stability testing, its not worth the increased voltage/heat for 100mhz.
> 
> I guess the biggest thing to tackle is just a personal thing.. .
> 
> run 4.7 @ 1.275 using adaptive or
> run 4.5 @ 1.150 fixed (using adaptive causes the vcore to rise to 1.180 under load and drop to 0.975 at idle, thus sometimes crashing from too little voltage at idle)
> 
> The 4.5 @ 1.115 hits 50c under load
> The 4.7 @ 1.275 hits 75c under load
> 
> such a huge difference for 200 mhz difference


Seems to be pretty standard with Devils Canyon chips. The ratio of voltage to overclock is a lot less linear than with other chips. You get to a point where it take huge increases in voltage to go up just one multiplier. Whether that happens at 4.6, 4.7, 4.8, 4.9 or 5.0 just depends on the chip, though it seems most occur somewhere around 4.6-4.8.


----------



## st0ne

Yea. I've owned the proc for a week but quickly figured that out from reading and my own account of overclocking.

4.5, 4.6 or even 4.7... I can't complain. my 4790k seems to smack the pants off my old 2600k at 4.5


----------



## FrostyAMD

Finally able to run 4.8 on the Hero ! Thanksn Costas for the shove in right direction. Still gotta tweak mor for better temps and volts.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Seems to be pretty standard with Devils Canyon chips. The ratio of voltage to overclock is a lot less linear than with other chips. You get to a point where it take huge increases in voltage to go up just one multiplier. Whether that happens at 4.6, 4.7, 4.8, 4.9 or 5.0 just depends on the chip, though it seems most occur somewhere around 4.6-4.8.


Same here [email protected] IBT stable [email protected] IBT stable huge leap in volts for extra 100Mhz.


----------



## st0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> Finally able to run 4.8 on the Hero ! Thanksn Costas for the shove in right direction. Still gotta tweak mor for better temps and volts.


From the screenshot, it looks like 4.7 - I could be misreading that though, i'm on a work computer with an archaic resolution and can't really see screenshots too well. I also can't tell the voltage.

4.7 @ 1.328 is what it looks like to me. Also, what kind of cooler are you using again? And lastly, have you considered upgrading to the latest bios version? looks like you're running 1104 and i know they have a version just a month or so old now. Last question... did you hit 90c during your real bench test? If you did that's pretty high, considering realbench tests more like "real world" and not those harsh aida64, prime95, IBT etc.. I'd expect temps in the upper 80's, lower 90's with those tests but not with realbench (that's typically what I use)

When i tested my 4.8 @ 1.375 using real bench I only hit 80c

I'm glad you hit 4.8... now you need to consider if the voltage/temps are worth it compared to something a little lower which may drastically cut your voltage and temps.. that's the boat i'm in. Everything is stable and quite cool, but is 2 or 3 hundred mhz worth the extra heat/voltage.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Same here [email protected] IBT stable [email protected] IBT stable huge leap in volts for extra 100Mhz.


Lucky. I need 1.31 to hit 4.7. Thats a nice chip for sure.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Lucky. I need 1.31 to hit 4.7. Thats a nice chip for sure.


Thanks got it from Silicon lottery.com:thumb:


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Thanks got it from Silicon lottery.com:thumb:


Yeah I just recently found out about them. I am thinking of buying one of their 4.8 chips, since they are priced below newegg! Don't really want to splurge on more than that. I am a little curious about their binning process. When they bin them at 4.8, 4.9, and 5.0 GHZ is that all at the same voltage level?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0ne*
> 
> Now that I've discovered that no matter what, my chip requires 1.35 to boot to desktop, 1.375+ for any kind of stability testing, its not worth the increased voltage/heat for 100mhz.
> 
> I guess the biggest thing to tackle is just a personal thing.. .
> 
> run 4.7 @ 1.275 using adaptive or
> run 4.5 @ 1.150 fixed (using adaptive causes the vcore to rise to 1.180 under load and drop to 0.975 at idle, thus sometimes crashing from too little voltage at idle)
> 
> The 4.5 @ 1.115 hits 50c under load
> The 4.7 @ 1.275 hits 75c under load
> 
> such a huge difference for 200 mhz difference


4.7 at 1.275 sounds pretty good, though you should be using fixed voltage for that too. What's wrong with [email protected] though?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Yeah I just recently found out about them. I am thinking of buying one of their 4.8 chips, since they are priced below newegg! Don't really want to splurge on more than that. I am a little curious about their binning process. When they bin them at 4.8, 4.9, and 5.0 GHZ is that all at the same voltage level?


They all pass an hour of the same stress test, at somewhere under 1.35v. Look at the page for each chip and it has a screen shot.


----------



## st0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 4.7 at 1.275 sounds pretty good, though you should be using fixed voltage for that too. What's wrong with [email protected] though?.


Nothing is wrong with 4.6 @ 1.2v, i just skipped it to show the stark difference from 4.5 @ 1.115 to 4.7 @ 1.275

I have no problems running fixed voltage, i just used adaptive with a negative offset so i get the added bonus of idle with low voltage but not spiking past 1.275 under load.

if im wrong in doing that i'll change it immediately.


----------



## FrostyAMD

First screenshot was wrong had to go back and get corrected shot. Will definatelly be working on temps and volts !


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Yeah I just recently found out about them. I am thinking of buying one of their 4.8 chips, since they are priced below newegg! Don't really want to splurge on more than that. I am a little curious about their binning process. When they bin them at 4.8, 4.9, and 5.0 GHZ is that all at the same voltage level?


They bin them all at 1.325V now but when I bought mine it was sold to me as an [email protected] chip but it has been delided plus my board has a better vrm and cooling than what they use.


----------



## kill

Ill be Joining you guys soon! Jumping from AMD to the 4690K. Picking It up tonight but cant install it til tomorrow after work(work from home and I need IT to reinstall work software on friday morning).


----------



## Pudfark

@kill
Be prepared to walk around with a silly grin on yer face....








I swapped from a 8350 to the 4790k three weeks ago and I ain't quit smiling yet...


----------



## Yuniver

4.5ghz is still amazing. If I were you, I'd leave it there. Less voltage means less temps and longer lifespan of the chip.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> Ill be Joining you guys soon! Jumping from AMD to the 4690K. Picking It up tonight but cant install it til tomorrow after work(work from home and I need IT to reinstall work software on friday morning).


I'm in the same boat as you. It doesn't always mesh well with this hobby. At least twice a year I have to take a few days off when an upgrade goes awry and I have to fix a problem or replace a component. Fortunately, I recently built my fiance a gaming computer as well, so I am going to get it setup for work too, so I can have backup in case I ever go down.


----------



## kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you. It doesn't always mesh well with this hobby. At least twice a year I have to take a few days off when an upgrade goes awry and I have to fix a problem or replace a component. Fortunately, I recently built my fiance a gaming computer as well, so I am going to get it setup for work too, so I can have backup in case I ever go down.


I didnt even think of something going wrong









EDIT: Forgot IT is installing on friday. if something goes wrong i have the weekend to fix it......


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Seems to be pretty standard with Devils Canyon chips. The ratio of voltage to overclock is a lot less linear than with other chips. You get to a point where it take huge increases in voltage to go up just one multiplier. Whether that happens at 4.6, 4.7, 4.8, 4.9 or 5.0 just depends on the chip, though it seems most occur somewhere around 4.6-4.8.


SOmebody done a study a few pages back and charted it, it was only one sample, but he showed that up until around 1.3v, the clock to volt ratio was linear, then above 1,3v it became quadratic. I'm on my phone, so I can't scroll through pages and pages easily, if someone else remembers where it is could they quote it please?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> What BSOD codes did you get? Or did it just restart without bluescreening? Do you have windows set to not restart on BSOD?


Event ID 46


----------



## LandonAaron

in
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Event ID 46


Interesting, I don't think I have ever seen that one before. The most common one is 124, and indicates that you should raise Vcore. Don't know anything about 46, google will be your friend here.


----------



## kill

Woo. Purchase went without a hitch. Turns out the guy is even here on OCN. Shoutout to PinkoTheCommi for the Sweet deal and info!


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> First screenshot was wrong had to go back and get corrected shot. Will definatelly be working *on temps* and volts !


Yeap, definitely do that and also update your HWiNFO64 to the latest version.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0ne*
> 
> Nothing is wrong with 4.6 @ 1.2v, i just skipped it to show the stark difference from 4.5 @ 1.115 to 4.7 @ 1.275
> 
> I have no problems running fixed voltage, i just used adaptive with a negative offset so i get the added bonus of idle with low voltage but not spiking past 1.275 under load.
> 
> if im wrong in doing that i'll change it immediately.


I thought you said [email protected] If it's 1.115 with [email protected] that is extremely strange. Are you sure you didn't change (or fail to change) other parameters? What is ring multiplier and voltage, and what is your input voltage?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> SOmebody done a study a few pages back and charted it, it was only one sample, but he showed that up until around 1.3v, the clock to volt ratio was linear, then above 1,3v it became quadratic. I'm on my phone, so I can't scroll through pages and pages easily, if someone else remembers where it is could they quote it please?












Linear below ~0.8V, quadratic above that. But past ~1.3V it hits "the wall" which is a likely exponential increase.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linear below ~0.8V, quadratic above that. But past ~1.3V it hits "the wall" which is a likely exponential increase.


Woops, my bad, there you go


----------



## st0ne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I thought you said [email protected] If it's 1.115 with [email protected] that is extremely strange. Are you sure you didn't change (or fail to change) other parameters? What is ring multiplier and voltage, and what is your input voltage?


I originally made a typo after re-reading. My stable clocks/voltage are as follows:

4.5 @ 1.155
4.6 @ 1.220
4.7 @ 1.275

I moved cache multi from 4.5 to 4.0 which allowed me to decrease my overall voltage a little.
All other settings, including ring, input and eventual voltages are all set to auto.

---edit---
Regardless of my original questions or postings, apparently i'm not at all stable with the above numbers. (i can't imagine i'm off by a lot) I'll do myself a favor and head back to the drawing board. I'm going to start with 4.5 (again), dial it in, make sure it's stable and then move to 4.6 and so on.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0ne*
> 
> I originally made a typo after re-reading. My stable clocks/voltage are as follows:
> 
> 4.5 @ 1.155
> 4.6 @ 1.220
> 4.7 @ 1.275
> 
> I moved cache multi from 4.5 to 4.0 which allowed me to decrease my overall voltage a little.
> All other settings, including ring, input and eventual voltages are all set to auto.
> 
> ---edit---
> Regardless of my original questions or postings, apparently i'm not at all stable with the above numbers. (i can't imagine i'm off by a lot) I'll do myself a favor and head back to the drawing board. I'm going to start with 4.5 (again), dial it in, make sure it's stable and then move to 4.6 and so on.


You need input voltage on more than auto. I need 1.85v for 1.285v vid, and it rises rapidly from there.

Vcore will drop on idle if you use cstates. There is only one rather advanced scenario of a per core overclock that would benefit from auto.

Again, read darkwizzies guide.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> Finally able to run 4.8 on the Hero ! Thanksn Costas for the shove in right direction. Still gotta tweak mor for better temps and volts.


Easiest way to get on top of the temps is by delidding. However unless you have a fairly small/stock cooler setup, I noticed that your temps seem a tad too high when running Realbench so you may want to double check your TIM application and heatsink/block mounting.


----------



## Klocek001

hi I'm looking for a Z97 mobo, could you help me pick one ? Looking for one with solid VRM cooling (I'm planning ~4,7Ghz 4790k), DDR3 2666 support, 16x/16x would be nice too but it ain't the most important factor here. The limit is around $150. Thx


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> hi I'm looking for a Z97 mobo, could you help me pick one ? Looking for one with solid VRM cooling (I'm planning ~4,7Ghz 4790k), DDR3 2666 support, 16x/16x would be nice too but it ain't the most important factor here. The limit is around $150. Thx


The number of VRM phases is more important than the actual cooling of the VRM. Having a good VRM phase design will give your CPU cleaner power, and theoretically a better overclock. Asrock boards have pretty beefy VRM phase designs for the price, and are generally good values. Your not going to find X16 X16 PCIe on z97 boards unless you spend big bucks and get +$300 board that has an add on chip to enable the extra PCIe lanes. This isn't really necessary though as PCIe 3.0 will give you enough bandwidth when running x8 x8 mode to get all the GPU scaling you need when running two graphics cards.

The ASUS Maximus VII Hero has a unique feature where there are two small flat heatsinks on the back side of the motherboard for the VRM. Looks a little gimmicky but they actually work. They are very hot to the touch. I have an Antec 1100 V2 case which has a fan mount right over the CPU backplate. Turning on this fan drops the VRM temps from 50 degrees to 43, or even to 39 when the fan is on high. If you have enough room on your case you might consider cutting a fan port into that door for the same purpose if you get this board and are concerned with VRM temps.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> hi I'm looking for a Z97 mobo, could you help me pick one ? Looking for one with solid VRM cooling (I'm planning ~4,7Ghz 4790k), DDR3 2666 support, 16x/16x would be nice too but it ain't the most important factor here. The limit is around $150. Thx


You'll want to look for a board that is featuring a good set of features. If you plan on further OC'ing, I'd recommend a XPower or MPower from MSI, but if you aren't going to push further than that, get a gaming board, either ASUS (Formula) or MSI (Gaming Series).Going for those features you want will cost you upwards of $200-$300. You could cut back to a lower grade one, like MSI Military Class. You'll find some options you like on Newegg.

Other tip: Prioritize your wishlist. You will then know that if you will compromise for the price, what options you want. You usually get what you pay for, more money, more quality (usually).


----------



## kill

OMG. So I am in love with Intel.Why have I not switched before hand.
My 4690k runs stock at 1.002v(trying to go lower but havent had a chance to)
I Idle at 28-30c and Load is 56c...

My plan is to try to get it as low as possible on the VID and temps. then overclock from there.

Is stock @ 1.002v decent or can it go lower?


----------



## Klocek001

here's a list of what might be affordable for me, which one would you pick for yourself
http://www.morele.net/komputery/podzespoly-komputerowe/plyty-glowne-42/500,999.99,,,,,,p,0,,29695O971887/1/#product_list


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> The number of VRM phases is more important than the actual cooling of the VRM. Having a good VRM phase design will give your CPU cleaner power, and theoretically a better overclock. Asrock boards have pretty beefy VRM phase designs for the price, and are generally good values. Your not going to find X16 X16 PCIe on z97 boards unless you spend big bucks and get +$300 board that has an add on chip to enable the extra PCIe lanes. This isn't really necessary though as PCIe 3.0 will give you enough bandwidth when running x8 x8 mode to get all the GPU scaling you need when running two graphics cards.
> 
> The ASUS Maximus VII Hero has a unique feature where there are two small flat heatsinks on the back side of the motherboard for the VRM. Looks a little gimmicky but they actually work. They are very hot to the touch. I have an Antec 1100 V2 case which has a fan mount right over the CPU backplate. Turning on this fan drops the VRM temps from 50 degrees to 43, or even to 39 when the fan is on high. If you have enough room on your case you might consider cutting a fan port into that door for the same purpose if you get this board and are concerned with VRM temps.


Those heatsinks on the back aren't unique to the VII Hero. There's been a few other Asus boards with the same thing


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> OMG. So I am in love with Intel.Why have I not switched before hand.
> My 4690k runs stock at 1.002v(trying to go lower but havent had a chance to)
> I Idle at 28-30c and Load is 56c...
> 
> My plan is to try to get it as low as possible on the VID and temps. then overclock from there.
> 
> Is stock @ 1.002v decent or can it go lower?


That seems right, you might go lower but really temps are going to be so good right there why bother. Just keep in mind that as soon as you start to overclock you are going to go from 4000mhz straight to 4400mhz and will require a pretty good voltage jump to do so. So right now your running right at about 1.0V but you will need 1.2V probably for 4400, and then about 1.3-1.35 as you get close to maxing the OC around 4.7 or 4.8.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> here's a list of what might be affordable for me, which one would you pick for yourself
> http://www.morele.net/komputery/podzespoly-komputerowe/plyty-glowne-42/500,999.99,,,,,,p,0,,29695O971887/1/#product_list


From what I saw,
http://www.morele.net/plyta-glowna-msi-z97-gaming-3-intel-z97-4xddr3-1x-m2-vga-gblan-atx-z97-gaming-3-640720/
seems to be the best choice. Me, my friends, and plenty other users of MSI trust them. I haven't used the gaming series, but I have a friend with a Z87 gaming board. I know that the BIOS is very smooth and intuitive, and that it does handle OC'ing well.

But, as STS says, "It's a trust thing", if you've used a board before, and like that brand, go ahead and buy from them again. Or, you could try new things to possibly find something you like more. I feel that if you go with the ASUS Maximus, you would have a smaller budget for other items, while the Maximus just has some extra features, and some really don't help too much.

But, as I say, narrow down your choices to ~3-5 boards, and ask about them. You'll find one that speaks to you.


----------



## Yuniver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> OMG. So I am in love with Intel.Why have I not switched before hand.
> My 4690k runs stock at 1.002v(trying to go lower but havent had a chance to)
> I Idle at 28-30c and Load is 56c...
> 
> My plan is to try to get it as low as possible on the VID and temps. then overclock from there.
> 
> Is stock @ 1.002v decent or can it go lower?


I don't see the point in trying to get voltage as low as possible and then raise it again to OC. If you plan to overclock, just do it.









Does seem fairly low for a 4690k at stock though.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> I don't see the point in trying to get voltage as low as possible and then raise it again to OC. If you plan to overclock, just do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does seem fairly low for a 4690k at stock though.


It's common for people to overclock and undervolt.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> I don't see the point in trying to get voltage as low as possible and then raise it again to OC. If you plan to overclock, just do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does seem fairly low for a 4690k at stock though.


Best of both worlds.
Get bragging rights either way.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> hi I'm looking for a Z97 mobo, could you help me pick one ? Looking for one with solid VRM cooling (I'm planning ~4,7Ghz 4790k), DDR3 2666 support, 16x/16x would be nice too but it ain't the most important factor here. The limit is around $150. Thx


I own the three motherboards shown in my sig-rig plus one ASRock Z97 Extreme6 I used to own until a few months ago. The best experience so far has been given to me by the ASRock motherboards I (had) have. I am not a PC gamer - something easily realized if you'll look at my GPU - but I have dealt and still occupying myself with CPU, and very recently, DRAM overclocking. I have achieved the best my i7-4790K (s) could give me with the ASRock(s). This is the second chip I use.

The ASUS Maximus Hero VII is a very pretty motherboard with a very beautiful BIOS and really nice designed Utilities for Windows *but*, personally, I haven't achieved the best I could possibly achieve with it, or better said, not as smoothly - easily as I was able to do it with the Extreme6 or the OC Formula, both from ASRock.

Finally, IF you will consider to purchase a Gigabyte, any Gigabyte, I *strongly* suggest you to research its BIOS, and ask how certain things work and IF they even work, before proceeding.

Good Luck


----------



## replica9000

I have my 4790k at 4.8GHz with 1.31 volts, and 1.87 cpu input voltage on a Asus Sabertooth Z97 M1 board. Seems about average I guess. I know when the Z77's were out, the Sabertooth supposedly had better components than the Maximus V boards.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I own the three motherboards shown in my sig-rig plus one ASRock Z97 Extreme6 I used to own until a few months ago. The best experience so far has been given to me by the ASRock motherboards I (had) have. I am not a PC gamer - something easily realized if you'll look at my GPU - but I have dealt and still occupying myself with CPU, and very recently, DRAM overclocking. I have achieved the best my i7-4790K (s) could give me with the ASRock(s). This is the second chip I use.
> 
> The ASUS Maximus Hero VII is a very pretty motherboard with a very beautiful BIOS and really nice designed Utilities for Windows *but*, personally, I haven't achieved the best I could possibly achieve with it, or better said, not as smoothly - easily as I was able to do it with the Extreme6 or the OC Formula, both from ASRock.
> 
> Finally, IF you will consider to purchase a Gigabyte, any Gigabyte, I *strongly* suggest you to research its BIOS, and ask how certain things work and IF they even work, before proceeding.
> 
> Good Luck


I just found Z97X Gaming 5 from Gigabyte has a true 8 phase digital VRM, which is relly good considering it's a mid-range, not premium board. But I know ASRock's BIOS layout very well, I own a Z77 Ext 4 and OCing 2500K was really easy. Hard to decide....


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I just found Z97X Gaming 5 from Gigabyte has a true 8 phase digital VRM, which is relly good considering it's a mid-range, not premium board. But I know ASRock's BIOS layout very well, I own a Z77 Ext 4 and OCing 2500K was really easy. *Hard to decide....*


- Consult this, if you haven't already.
- VRM phase total is not everything.
- Ask the [Gigabyte] owners about the BIOS or anything else might interest you
- Study the layout (of the mobo) carefully: for example, when [the GPU is] installed how close is its pcb to a CPU air cooler?
- Anything else you can think of.
- Contact the Technical Support (of any manufacturer you will decide to invest your cash).


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> OMG. So I am in love with Intel.Why have I not switched before hand.
> My 4690k runs stock at 1.002v(trying to go lower but havent had a chance to)
> I Idle at 28-30c and Load is 56c...
> 
> My plan is to try to get it as low as possible on the VID and temps. then overclock from there.
> 
> Is stock @ 1.002v decent or can it go lower?


That doesn't really make sense. "Stock" includes boost settings for multiple clocks; thus one single voltage doesn't make sense.

My 4690k, which I believe to be slightly below average, does 39x at 1.00v. 40x takes 1.03v which is both cooler and faster than stock settings.


----------



## kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> That doesn't really make sense. "Stock" includes boost settings for multiple clocks; thus one single voltage doesn't make sense.
> 
> My 4690k, which I believe to be slightly below average, does 39x at 1.00v. 40x takes 1.03v which is both cooler and faster than stock settings.


I havent done anything other than Drop the VID. Ive been working all day. Ill do proper overclocking tonight


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> Is stock @ 1.002v decent or can it go lower?


Sounds good, mine had a 1.005VID and ran [email protected] 2x15min 1344k in 27.9


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I just found Z97X Gaming 5 from Gigabyte has a true 8 phase digital VRM, which is relly good considering it's a mid-range, not premium board. But I know ASRock's BIOS layout very well, I own a Z77 Ext 4 and OCing 2500K was really easy. *Hard to decide....*
> 
> 
> 
> - Consult this, if you haven't already.
Click to expand...

That's the reason why I got my board. It is usually at the same price range as the ASRock Z97 Extreme6 which is 6+doubler.

Also, they have a couple errors on that page.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> That's the reason why I got my board. It is usually at the same price range as the ASRock Z97 Extreme6 which is 6+doubler.
> 
> Also, they have a couple errors on that page.


Sure, sure, even Sin might need to get his list updated! This is why later I suggest him to "_Contact the Technical Support (of any manufacturer you will decide to invest your cash)._" Because as a potential customer he will feel their services... And, of course, he will find out the truth first hand, from the source.

As for the Extreme6 being 6+doubler, as you say it, for as long as I've owned it "6+doubler" has never caused me any issues. I'm not defending it. I'm just stating a fact I have personally observed.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I wasn't saying there is anything wrong with a 6/doubler, it comes down to brand loyalty or preference there. A few times the Gaming 5 dropped to a cheaper price than the Extreme6. Then back to be more again.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I wasn't saying there is anything wrong with a 6/doubler, it comes down to brand loyalty or preference there. *A few times the Gaming 5 dropped to a cheaper price than the Extreme6.* Then back to be more again.


Okay









But the guy is communicating from Poland whereas you are writing from Dayton, Ohio








Anyways, I'm sure he'll decide the best - IF he will follow all the advice given to him.









Ehm...









I have an off topic question for @aerotracks - ehmm, really sorry for the off topic then










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Which are the most important Memory Timings besides the primary ones?
_So, besides CL, tRCD, tRP and tRAS_


----------



## aerotracks

Tertiaries are pretty important, you want tRDRD 4 for nice AIDA Memory Benchmark results. If you want to go into detail, you should find out what kind of IC is to be found on your DIMMs - if it's one that's used for competetive benching, you can look at the various 4G/5G Super Pi 32M threads for timings. Then there's ICs that will not go beyond specs, no reason to bother there, just leave them @XMP.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Tertiaries are pretty important, you want tRDRD 4 for nice AIDA Memory Benchmark results. If you want to go into detail, you should find out what kind of IC is to be found on your DIMMs - if it's one that's used for competetive benching, you can look at the various 4G/5G Super Pi 32M threads for timings. Then there's ICs that will not go beyond specs, no reason to bother there, just leave them @XMP.


Thank you









I've just checked my tRDRD and it was set on Auto. The value next to it was already showing "4". Then I've manually set it to 4 and I got the same results as when it was on Auto :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I plan to check out my ICs next time I will open my chassis for cleaning. Any other suggestion - timing I could play with until then?

Thanks again


----------



## rt123

ICs are prolly Double sided Samsung. But you can check just to be sure.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> hi I'm looking for a Z97 mobo, could you help me pick one ? Looking for one with solid VRM cooling (I'm planning ~4,7Ghz 4790k), DDR3 2666 support, 16x/16x would be nice too but it ain't the most important factor here. The limit is around $150. Thx
> 
> 
> 
> The number of VRM phases is more important than the actual cooling of the VRM. Having a good VRM phase design will give your CPU cleaner power, and theoretically a better overclock. Asrock boards have pretty beefy VRM phase designs for the price, and are generally good values. Your not going to find X16 X16 PCIe on z97 boards unless you spend big bucks and get +$300 board that has an add on chip to enable the extra PCIe lanes. This isn't really necessary though as PCIe 3.0 will give you enough bandwidth when running x8 x8 mode to get all the GPU scaling you need when running two graphics cards.
> 
> The ASUS Maximus VII Hero has a unique feature where there are two small flat heatsinks on the back side of the motherboard for the VRM. Looks a little gimmicky but they actually work. They are very hot to the touch. I have an Antec 1100 V2 case which has a fan mount right over the CPU backplate. Turning on this fan drops the VRM temps from 50 degrees to 43, or even to 39 when the fan is on high. If you have enough room on your case you might consider cutting a fan port into that door for the same purpose if you get this board and are concerned with VRM temps.
Click to expand...

it is just a steel backplate ( keep the board straight ) i know people that make it from al/cu and that is a heat sink ! you can also attach heatsinks on the backplates for added cooling but not so far as to make your own
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuniver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> OMG. So I am in love with Intel.Why have I not switched before hand.
> My 4690k runs stock at 1.002v(trying to go lower but havent had a chance to)
> I Idle at 28-30c and Load is 56c...
> 
> My plan is to try to get it as low as possible on the VID and temps. then overclock from there.
> 
> Is stock @ 1.002v decent or can it go lower?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see the point in trying to get voltage as low as possible and then raise it again to OC. If you plan to overclock, just do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does seem fairly low for a 4690k at stock though.
Click to expand...

agreed !~


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it is just a steel backplate ( keep the board straight ) i know people that make it from al/cu and that is a heat sink ! you can also attach heatsinks on the backplates for added cooling but not so far as to make your own
> agreed !~


It's interesting to know voltages for each multiplier but it's easier to work down from a high multiplier than to go up from a low one.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it is just a steel backplate ( keep the board straight ) i know people that make it from al/cu and that is a heat sink ! you can also attach heatsinks on the backplates for added cooling but not so far as to make your own
> agreed !~


I'm fairly certain it's a heatsink. The fact it drops the temperature of vrm 7 degrees placing a fan over them, that it is positioned behind the vrm, and they are too hot to keep you finger on indicates they are more than just a backplate. I am doing some work on it this weekend I will take a picture of the thermal pads under it.

But yeah if your case doesn't already have a fan there it probably isn't worth adding one unless you just got a hankering to put that hole drill to use.


----------



## EarlZ

My Gigabyte Z87 G1 Sniper M5 is giving 1.15v to cache under auto. Is that a safe voltage? I also have the cache ratio at auto.

I got this reading by using a DMM on the read out points, is there a software that can also read this value ?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it is just a steel backplate ( keep the board straight ) i know people that make it from al/cu and that is a heat sink ! you can also attach heatsinks on the backplates for added cooling but not so far as to make your own
> agreed !~
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fairly certain it's a heatsink. The fact it drops the temperature of vrm 7 degrees placing a fan over them, that it is positioned behind the vrm, and they are too hot to keep you finger on indicates they are more than just a backplate. I am doing some work on it this weekend I will take a picture of the thermal pads under it.
> 
> But yeah if your case doesn't already have a fan there it probably isn't worth adding one unless you just got a hankering to put that hole drill to use.
Click to expand...

They have done this for years. And no it is not a heat sink. It is a flat piece of steel.

There is thermal pad. .. you know why? Thermal pad is a great insulator.

As I stated there are many great heatsinks you can make or add. Well the steel help yes. Well it do the same as copper no


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> My Gigabyte Z87 G1 Sniper M5 is giving 1.15v to cache under auto. Is that a safe voltage? I also have the cache ratio at auto.
> 
> I got this reading by using a DMM on the read out points, *is there a software that can also read this value* ?


Try the latest beta of HWiNFO64.
1.150V is safe for the Cache Voltage.
The maximum on air is 1.3V


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Try the latest beta of HWiNFO64.
> 1.150V is safe for the Cache Voltage.
> The maximum on air is 1.3V


+1 my 4790k in the paste have 1.19v stock for cash @4ghz


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> My Gigabyte Z87 G1 Sniper M5 is giving 1.15v to cache under auto. Is that a safe voltage? I also have the cache ratio at auto.
> 
> I got this reading by using a DMM on the read out points, *is there a software that can also read this value* ?
> 
> 
> 
> Try the latest beta of HWiNFO64.
> 1.150V is safe for the Cache Voltage.
> The maximum on air is 1.3V
Click to expand...

I use HWiNFO64 as well but I am not sure what is the voltage label for it and I dont see anything thats 1.15v either.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I use HWiNFO64 as well but I am not sure what is the voltage label for it and I dont see anything thats 1.15v either.


Do you have the latest beta or at least the latest official version of HWiNFO64?

On my SOC Force the Cache Voltage is called "CPU RING Voltage", in the BIOS that is.

Here is a screenshot of a much earlier version of HWiNFO64, from when I was still on my SOC Force a few months ago. The cache voltage is called VRING.


----------



## benjamen50

I'm facing another issue where after making the computer waking up from sleep mode multiple times, I get a 0x101 BSOD, which indicates that: I need to increase CPU voltage. I know my overclock is stable, with Aida64, Intel XTU stress testing, video rendering and playing games for long extended periods of time. I am using a manual CPU voltage. For the mean time I've turned sleep mode off for now.

Any idea what would be causing this issue? I don't suppose it could be my power supply, as it's haswell compatible.

I gotta say, that manual voltage option is OP on Haswell when compared to the previous generations of CPUs such as the intel core 2 quad, where if I'm correct would have the CPU voltage staying at a constant voltage on manual mode.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I use HWiNFO64 as well but I am not sure what is the voltage label for it and I dont see anything thats 1.15v either.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the latest beta or at least the latest official version of HWiNFO64?
> 
> On my SOC Force the Cache Voltage is called "CPU RING Voltage", in the BIOS that is.
> 
> Here is a screenshot of a much earlier version of HWiNFO64, from when I was still on my SOC Force a few months ago. The cache voltage is called VRING.
Click to expand...

Latest Beta v4.61-2465


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Latest Beta v4.61-2465


Is this your motherboard : Gigabyte *Z87* G1 Sniper M5 ?

Perhaps you should ask the developer if your motherboard is monitoring the Cache voltage. If it has a sensor for it.

In general I'd say that, IF you are able to see the Cache Voltage in your BIOS, in its Hardware Monitor section or something like that, and IF after observing it for a couple of minutes in the BIOS you will see it changing a bit, then there is a strong possibility that your mobo does monitor the Cache voltage. Otherwise maybe it does not provide this feature. The developer can surely tell you more. I never owned a Z87 motherboard.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> My Gigabyte Z87 G1 Sniper M5 is giving 1.15v to cache under auto. Is that a safe voltage? I also have the cache ratio at auto.
> 
> I got this reading by using a DMM on the read out points, *is there a software that can also read this value* ?
> 
> 
> 
> Try the latest beta of HWiNFO64.
> 1.150V is safe for the Cache Voltage.
> The maximum on air is 1.3V
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use HWiNFO64 as well but I am not sure what is the voltage label for it and I dont see anything thats 1.15v either.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I use HWiNFO64 as well but I am not sure what is the voltage label for it and I dont see anything thats 1.15v either.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the latest beta or at least the latest official version of HWiNFO64?
> 
> On my SOC Force the Cache Voltage is called "CPU RING Voltage", in the BIOS that is.
> 
> Here is a screenshot of a much earlier version of HWiNFO64, from when I was still on my SOC Force a few months ago. The cache voltage is called VRING.
Click to expand...

it may be one of the vin voltage readouts as my cache voltage shows up under vin4


----------



## Duriel

So I just grabbed myself an Extreme6 & 4790K, LinusTechTips forums told me to check here for users more experienced with Z97 & Haswell chips

Is 4.5GHz @ 1.9 VRIN(?) and 1.150v Core solid? Should I strive to drop the voltage more? I intended on trying anyway but wanted to get some opinions on what I should be capable of.

I'm only really aiming for 4.5/4.6GHz anyhow, just wanted to see how low I can push the voltage while maintaining a stable clock.

Here's some info, I'm running a H80i to cool this and intend on upgrading to something nicer later on (1 month or so)


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duriel*
> 
> So I just grabbed myself an Extreme6 & 4790K, LinusTechTips forums told me to check here for users more experienced with Z97 & Haswell chips
> 
> Is 4.5GHz @ 1.9 VRIN(?) and 1.150v Core solid? Should I strive to drop the voltage more? I intended on trying anyway but wanted to get some opinions on what I should be capable of.
> 
> I'm only really aiming for 4.5/4.6GHz anyhow, just wanted to see how low I can push the voltage while maintaining a stable clock.
> 
> Here's some info, I'm running a H80i to cool this and intend on upgrading to something nicer later on (1 month or so)


I trust you are referring to the ASRock Z97 Extreme6, right?

If so, 1.150V for 4.5 is nice, you could test it with a little less, too, and also with less CPU Input Voltage (VRIN), as well. For example, 1.850V, or so.
Here's my first OC attempt on Intel, ever. The Extreme6 was my board









I strongly suggest you to get the latest beta of HWiNFO64 to monitor your system's temps, voltages and whatever else you like. Also, please complete your sig-rig.


----------



## Duriel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I trust you are referring to the ASRock Z97 Extreme6, right?
> 
> If so, 1.150V for 4.5 is nice, you could try with a little less CPU Input Voltage (VRIN), too. For example, 1.850V, or so. Here's my first OC attempt on Intel, ever. The Extreme6 was my board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly suggest you to get the latest beta of HWiNFO64 to monitor your system's temps, voltages and whatever else you like. Also, please complete your sig-rig.


Yeah, Asrock Z97 Extreme6, sorry for not clarifying.
Can you explain what dropping the VRIN helps with? And what exactly it effects? In the BIOS it was saying it's the input voltage and 1.9v~ is about appropriate for a system you intend on overclocking, but that's pretty vague as to what the limits are.

I really like HWINFO64, completely forgot to install it, just reinstalled windows yesterday so I'd clean out my registry and start anew considering the platform change (from AMD8320 & GA-970A-UD3P to my current setup), thanks for reminding me.

How do I put my build into my sig? Not sure where to go on the site ._.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duriel*
> 
> Yeah, Asrock Z97 Extreme6, sorry for not clarifying.
> Can you explain what dropping the VRIN helps with? And what exactly it effects? In the BIOS it was saying it's the input voltage and 1.9v~ is about appropriate for a system you intend on overclocking, but that's pretty vague as to what the limits are.
> 
> I really like HWINFO64, completely forgot to install it, just reinstalled windows yesterday so I'd clean out my registry and start anew considering the platform change (from AMD8320 & GA-970A-UD3P to my current setup), thanks for reminding me.


Well, to give you a simple explanation, the CPU Input Voltage (VRIN) is the voltage provided to all the subsystems of your chip. 1.9V or the default this motherboard sets is fine, I just suggested, since you overclock anyway, to try a tad bit less, it might work







For example, on my other motherboard the ASUS Maximus Hero VII I was able to stabilize a sweet 4.6GHz, 1.250 VCore, 1.6V CPU Input voltage OC







Never tried it on my ASRocks to be honest. By the way, the link I gave you was meant just to give you an idea of another user's settings and attempts.

And yes, you should get HWiNFO not only because it is the best available monitoring tool but also because you will able to set "rules" so that during your stress testing for stabilization you won't have to sit there, in front of your screen and sweat in agony that certain values won't exceed their maximum limits.


----------



## Duriel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Well, to give you a simple explanation, the CPU Input Voltage (VRIN) is the voltage provided to all the subsystems of your chip. 1.9V or the default this motherboard sets is fine, I just suggested, since you overclock anyway, to try a tad bit less, it might work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For example, on my other motherboard the ASUS Maximus Hero VII I was able to stabilize a sweet 4.6GHz, 1.250 VCore, 1.6V CPU Input voltage OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never tried it on my ASRocks to be honest. By the way, the link I gave you was meant just to give you an idea of another user's settings and attempts.
> 
> And yes, you should get HWiNFO not only because it is the best available monitoring tool but also because you will able to set "rules" so that during your stress testing for stabilization you won't have to sit there, in front of your screen and sweat in agony that certain values won't exceed their maximum limits.


Sounds good, I'll bump the VRIN down a bit. Does this help temperatures (at any point, like on VRMs etc) or am I thinking of the core voltage?
And if you reduce VRIN do you have to bump up the core voltage to maintain a stable OC? Or are they independent of eachother?

*Also I just saw the Rigbuilder thing, will fix it up now.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duriel*
> 
> Sounds good, I'll bump the VRIN down a bit. Does this help temperatures (at any point, like on VRMs etc) or am I thinking of the core voltage?
> And if you reduce VRIN do you have to bump up the core voltage to maintain a stable OC? Or are they independent of eachother?


Look at this illustration. CPU Input voltage (VRIN) is called VccIN, here.

The logic behind attempting to lower VRIN is that less voltage causes less heat. IF you can afford it why not have it? There is a big possibility though that it might not work but this is overclocking, it is supposed to be fun









If it is not fun for you to try, then do not try it or try it some other time. You can start by leaving it the way the motherboard sets it. And no, you shouldn't have to raise any other voltage in the case you'd lower VRIN. The idea is to get the same results with lower VRIN, like ASUS permits. Not to lower one to raise the other.

Regarding your sig-rig

Can you tell me, please, which BIOS do you have and from where have you got your drivers? Get the latest CPU-Z + GPU-Z, too.


----------



## Duriel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Look at this illustration. CPU Input voltage (VRIN) is called VccIN, here.
> 
> The logic behind attempting to lower VRIN is that less voltage causes less heat. IF you can afford it why not have it? There is a big possibility though that it might not work but this is overclocking, it is supposed to be fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is not fun for you to try, then do not try it or try it some other time. You can start by leaving it the way the motherboard sets it. And no, you shouldn't have to raise any other voltage in the case you'd lower VRIN. The idea is to get the same results with lower VRIN, like ASUS permits. Not to lower one to raise the other.
> 
> Regarding your sig-rig
> 
> Can you tell me, please, which BIOS do you have and from where have you got your drivers? Get the latest CPU-Z + GPU-Z, too.


Got it. I'll probably leave things as-is for right now and tinker as I go, only have had it for 1 day now so I'm gonna try to get a good feel for Intel before I do fine tuning.
P1.70 UEFI BIOS & already got those yesterday


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duriel*
> 
> Is 4.5GHz @ 1.9 VRIN(?) and 1.150v Core *solid*?


Okay, cool









One comment on your initial question, quoted above: there's no "solid" stable in Overclocking but if you wish to test consider 50 loops of the x264 test with the latest binaries and/or at least eight (8) hours of Prime95 v27.9 using 75% of your available RAM.

Whenever you will feel like it plenty of nice guys will be here to help you









Good Luck


----------



## Duriel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay, cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One comment on your initial question, quoted above: there's no "solid" stable in Overclocking but if you wish to test consider 50 loops of the x264 test with the latest binaries and/or at least eight (8) hours of Prime95 v27.9 using 75% of your available RAM.
> 
> Whenever you will feel like it plenty of nice guys will be here to help you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck


Why that version of P95 btw? I heard that a recent iteration was running Haswell way too hard, is 27.9 the "golden" version everyone goes by?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duriel*
> 
> Why that version of P95 btw? I heard that a recent iteration was running Haswell way too hard, is 27.9 the "golden" version everyone goes by?


Personally, I'm a fan of the x264 but I suppose they use this version of Prime95 because it does not apply the FMA3 instruction set? Not sure, really. I use it, too, or I even use the latest with two commands which disable those.

By the way,
Quote:


> ... I'm running a H80i to cool this and intend on upgrading to something nicer later on (1 month or so)


Can I hear your thoughts on this, please?


----------



## Duriel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Personally, I'm a fan of the x264 but I suppose they use this version of Prime95 because it does not apply the FMA3 instruction set? Not sure, really. I use it, too, or I even use the latest with two commands which disable those.
> 
> By the way,
> Can I hear your thoughts on this, please?


Thoughts on the cooler and its performance, or why I'm upgrading from it?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duriel*
> 
> Thoughts on the cooler and its performance, or why I'm upgrading from it?


What CPU cooler are you planning to purchase?


----------



## Duriel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> What CPU cooler are you planning to purchase?


Oh my bad
Choice between Swiftech H240X, Corsair H110i GT and the NZXT Kraken x61
Not sure which thermal paste to use but I might just stick with my AS5


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duriel*
> 
> Oh my bad
> Choice between Swiftech H240X, Corsair H110i GT and the NZXT Kraken x61
> Not sure which thermal paste to use but I might just stick with my AS5


Swiftech H240X, Corsair H110i GT - excellent choises!

Take also in consideration this one and...this one, since you're not planning to go high on your OC (as you said). About the thermal paste, here is my suggestion.

Note: Noctua's and Corsair's thermal compounds are great. I don't know about the others.


----------



## Duriel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Swiftech H240X, Corsair H110i GT - excellent choises!
> 
> Take also in consideration this one and...this one, since you're not planning to go high on your OC (as you said). About the thermal paste, here is my suggestion.
> 
> Note: Noctua's and Corsair's thermal compounds are great. I don't know about the others.


I'm only opting out of Noctua's solutions because of the awful color theme options (grey on grey or brown on beige?) but I get that they only do that to be distinct, everyone knows their color themes.
Also, really fond of the waterblock on that Raijintek cooler, but I've literally never heard of this brand before o.o" It's nice to see it was well received though.

What do you think of Coollaboratory's Liquid Pro/Ultra? I've heard GREAT things about the PK3 paste.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duriel*
> 
> I'm only opting out of Noctua's solutions because of the awful color theme options (grey on grey or brown on beige?) but I get that they only do that to be distinct, everyone knows their color themes.
> Also, really fond of the waterblock on that Raijintek cooler, but I've literally never heard of this brand before o.o" It's nice to see it was well received though.
> 
> What do you think of Coollaboratory's Liquid Pro/Ultra? I've heard GREAT things about the PK3 paste.


Coollaboratory is the best but only suitable for special applications, like delidding.You wouldn't like it on your regular set-up. Hing End Air CPU coolers are starting to become more preferable, especially if you live in Northern/Central Europe, and there are various serious arguments about this, but I understand you. The Raijintek I've linked is probably one of the top "AIOs" but you'll have to replace its fans with two Noctua Industrial-2000 ones, to get the best of it.

By the way...can you please watch a YouTube video for a couple of minutes and tell me the MAX PCIe Link Speed that HWiNFO64 is showing you?

Thank you.


----------



## Duriel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Coollaboratory is the best but only suitable for special applications, like delidding.You wouldn't like it on your regular set-up. Hing End Air CPU coolers are starting to become more preferable, especially if you live in Northern/Central Europe, and there are various serious arguments about this, but I understand you. The Raijintek I've linked is probably one of the top "AIOs" but you'll have to replace its fans with two Noctua Industrial-2000 ones, to get the best of it.
> 
> By the way...can you please watch a YouTube video for a couple of minutes and tell me the MAX PCIe Link Speed that HWiNFO64 is showing you?
> 
> Thank you.


When watching a youtube video all I'm getting is PCIE 3.0 x16 @ x16 1.1.
With GPU-Z's render test it bumps up to x16 3.0, both HWiNFO and GPU-Z reflect this


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duriel*
> 
> When watching a youtube video all I'm getting is PCIE 3.0 x16 @ x16 1.1.
> With GPU-Z's render test it bumps up to x16 3.0, both HWiNFO and GPU-Z reflect this


Okay, great, just wanted to be sure of this








On my ASRock Z97 OC Formula I have to set the PCIE to Gen3. But this might be the result of my OC or something. I don't mind it, anyway.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Latest Beta v4.61-2465
> 
> 
> 
> Is this your motherboard : Gigabyte *Z87* G1 Sniper M5 ?
> 
> Perhaps you should ask the developer if your motherboard is monitoring the Cache voltage. If it has a sensor for it.
> 
> In general I'd say that, IF you are able to see the Cache Voltage in your BIOS, in its Hardware Monitor section or something like that, and IF after observing it for a couple of minutes in the BIOS you will see it changing a bit, then there is a strong possibility that your mobo does monitor the Cache voltage. Otherwise maybe it does not provide this feature. The developer can surely tell you more. I never owned a Z87 motherboard.
Click to expand...

Thanks will post there. The board does have a 1.05 static info on that voltage.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duriel*
> 
> I'm only opting out of Noctua's solutions because of the awful color theme options (grey on grey or brown on beige?) but I get that they only do that to be distinct, everyone knows their color themes.
> Also, really fond of the waterblock on that Raijintek cooler, but I've literally never heard of this brand before o.o" It's nice to see it was well received though.
> 
> What do you think of Coollaboratory's Liquid Pro/Ultra? I've heard GREAT things about the PK3 paste.


I have been searching for a superior thermal paste over the standard artic silver 5 or mx4 amd so far I have tried PK3 and I diamond 7. I tried PK3 first and it gave me about 5 degrees better temps over artic silver. IC diamond gave me same exact temps as PK3. Trouble with both of these is that they are extremely thick and thr only viable way to spread them is the pea method. Which is fine for CPU applications but can be troublesome on the GPU side. Beware if you get IC diamond 7 that it only comes with enough to do one maybe two applications. PK3 comes with alot.


----------



## Duriel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay, great, just wanted to be sure of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my ASRock Z97 OC Formula I have to set the PCIE to Gen3. But this might be the result of my OC or something. I don't mind it, anyway.


oh good gosh that yellow color theme


----------



## kc5vdj

For the .sig


----------



## LagunaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duriel*
> 
> oh good gosh that yellow color theme


Got an Asrock z97 Extreme6 too.

Delidded with Liquid Pro between the die and IHS, PK-1 between IHS and Thermalright SB-E Extreme air cooler.

4.7ghz core/4.0ghz uncore - 1.26vcore/1.2vring/1.9vccin.
4.8ghz core/4.0ghz uncore - 1.31vcore/1.2vring/1.9vccin.

x264 V2 stress test 1 hour:


Asus ROG RealBench stress test 1 hour:


Pass either for 2 hours (16 loops x264 or 2 hours RealBench) and you're fairly stable







.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> Got an Asrock z97 Extreme6 too.
> 
> Delidded with Liquid Pro between the die and IHS, PK-1 between IHS and Thermalright SB-E Extreme air cooler.
> 
> 4.7ghz core/4.0ghz uncore - 1.26vcore/1.2vring/1.9vccin.
> 4.8ghz core/4.0ghz uncore - 1.31vcore/1.2vring/1.9vccin.
> 
> x264 V2 stress test 1 hour:
> 
> 
> Asus ROG RealBench stress test 1 hour:
> 
> 
> Pass either for 2 hours (16 loops x264 or 2 hours RealBench) and you're fairly stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


A friend of mine has Asrock Z97 extreme 6 excellent board, his does [email protected]


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I'm facing another issue where after making the computer waking up from sleep mode multiple times, I get a 0x101 BSOD, which indicates that: I need to increase CPU voltage. I know my overclock is stable, with Aida64, Intel XTU stress testing, video rendering and playing games for long extended periods of time. I am using a manual CPU voltage. For the mean time I've turned sleep mode off for now.
> 
> Any idea what would be causing this issue? I don't suppose it could be my power supply, as it's haswell compatible.
> 
> I gotta say, that manual voltage option is OP on Haswell when compared to the previous generations of CPUs such as the intel core 2 quad, where if I'm correct would have the CPU voltage staying at a constant voltage on manual mode.


101 is not necessarily vcore at all. It can easily be input voltage. Use a good level of LLC (max or 1-2 levels down) for input voltage, and make sure it's high enough. 0.6 above vcore is fine for a typical overclock (so 1.9 input for 1.3 vcore for example)


----------



## killkernel

Edit - The reason is on my next post...Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> 
> 
> For the .sig


Sorry for previous unquoted post but was referred to your CPU...









As said before this could be a nice CPU because i've got one of the same batch that was stable @ 4,8Ghz with 1,25V!


----------



## benjamen50

I'll try the input voltage at 1.9v and I have my input llc at 2nd last max level, (Turbo).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 101 is not necessarily vcore at all. It can easily be input voltage. Use a good level of LLC (max or 1-2 levels down) for input voltage, and make sure it's high enough. 0.6 above vcore is fine for a typical overclock (so 1.9 input for 1.3 vcore for example)


Cool, i'll try that and see how it goes with sleep mode.

These are my current LLC / PWM / VRIN / other voltages settings for my BIOS:
VRIN Voltage: 1.9v
VRIN LLC Extreme
PWM Phase Control eXm Perf
VRIN Current Protection Extreme
CPU Ring Voltage 1.150v


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I'll try the input voltage at 1.9v and I have my input llc at 2nd last max level, (Turbo).
> Cool, i'll try that and see how it goes with sleep mode.
> 
> These are my current LLC / PWM / VRIN / other voltages settings for my BIOS:
> VRIN Voltage: 1.9v
> VRIN LLC Extreme
> PWM Phase Control eXm Perf
> VRIN Current Protection Extreme
> CPU Ring Voltage 1.150v


What is your CPU Cache ratio? Try CPU Ring Voltage = 1.20V, too


----------



## benjamen50

I tried the CPU ring voltage at 1.25v, I found out I didn't need that high of a voltage.

Idle bsod happened at that voltage but I doubt it was because of that. I went back down to 1.15v because it was stable on stress testing.

My CPU cache ratio is 44x. Which I believe is another word for uncore.


----------



## TheADLA

Hi guys,

I'm sorry if I just bust in like that. I just got my 4790K (replacing the 4790 non-K)

Something weird. I own a MSI B85-G43 Gaming Mainboard. And I know, the B85 cannot overclock anymore since the Microcode CPu update by Intel. However. I'm not planning on OC for now anyways (Will get a Z97 Mobo later)

I ran the stress test of AIDA64 and it only showed me 4.2 GHZ. However, I also did a stress test using Techpowerup's realtemp which went to 4.4 GHZ. Also 3Dmark showed me 4.2 GHZ (I achieved a clean 12000 on CPU test)

But why is HWMonitor showing me 4.4 GHZ on all cores? That should be impossible since only the 2 first cores go to that speed? I'm confused









Thanks in advance


----------



## Kutya7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> 
> 
> For the .sig


I can confirm that is a good batch...









Still tweaking... I WANT 5 GHZ
So what is the max 24/7 safe voltage? Can I go higher with that?
For the sig (later when i finish tweaking i will add miself to the list):


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kutya7*
> 
> I can confirm that is a good batch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still tweaking... I WANT 5 GHZ
> So what is the max 24/7 safe voltage? Can I go higher with that?
> For the sig (later when i finish tweaking i will add miself to the list):


You'll hit the temperature barrier before you even get near the unsafe voltages for the CPU.

Safe voltages? I'd keep within lower than 1.4V at all times. Keep your CPU temperature under 90°C during stress testing, I hit my max overclock by keeping my stress test temperature close or under 90C as possible.


----------



## Sea Monkey

Here's a detailed log of my overclocking attempts with my 4690K. I'll update this file occasionally. Stuff in red didn't work, and if you hover over the 'Stable' column, you'll see details on stress tests, benchmarks, and BSOD error codes. If anyone wants to give me any suggestions, I'd welcome it. I had 4.6GHz @ 1.3v core, 36x uncore, 1.8v VRIN, 1.05v cache running stable day to day for a month or so, but I reran x264 and got BSOD, so I've taken it down to 4.5GHz for now.

4690K overclock log

Tempted to delid.


----------



## LagunaX

Seems kinda high 1.3v for 4.6ghz.
Anyways bump 1.8v to 1.9v and 1.05v to 1.2v.

Maybe you can drop the 1.3v to 1.275v.

Yeah give 1.275v/1.9v/1.2v a try.

If that works try dropping to 1.85v and 1.15v.

I run 4.7ghz/4ghz on my 4790k and would crash with less than 1.9v and 1.2v.

And give the Asus ROG RealBench Stress Test (1hr) a try.

It stresses just a little harder than x264 V2 with encoding, and just 5-6c higher temps.


----------



## Sea Monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> Yeah give 1.275v/1.9v/1.2v a try.


x264v2 crashed immediately


----------



## LagunaX

Ok maybe your chip does need 1.3v for 4.6ghz.

Keep the 1.9 and 1.2v though and give it a try.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Monkey*
> 
> x264v2 crashed immediately


46x at 1.3 is only slightly below average for a 4690k. I would guess average is around 1.27v.

Limit your variables to one at a time. Keep more than enough vrin and vring and find the vcore needed to pass 5 loops of x264. Then work down on the vrin and vring. When you're done add on .03v vcore/vring and maybe .05v vrin.


----------



## Sea Monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> Ok maybe your chip does need 1.3v for 4.6ghz.
> 
> Keep the 1.9 and 1.2v though and give it a try.


BSOD 101 on first loop of x264v2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 46x at 1.3 is only slightly below average for a 4690k. I would guess average is around 1.27v.
> 
> Limit your variables to one at a time. Keep more than enough vrin and vring and find the vcore needed to pass 5 loops of x264. Then work down on the vrin and vring. When you're done add on .03v vcore/vring and maybe .05v vrin.


1.3v vcore, 1.9v vrin, 1.2v vring crashes and with similar settings I've reached 86C in OCCT. I think I'm stuck with 4.5GHz unless I delid.


----------



## turbo33

Have you tried with all on auto and just tried to get 4.6 on lower than 1.3? One thing at a time.


----------



## Sea Monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbo33*
> 
> Have you tried with all on auto and just tried to get 4.6 on lower than 1.3? One thing at a time.


I've tried everything listed in the log. I'm not crazy about the idea of leaving voltages on auto when overclocking.


----------



## turbo33

What's wrong with leaving your cache voltage on auto if cache ratio is also auto. All guides say to start this way. Have you set everything to default and checked your base line voltages yet?


----------



## Sea Monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbo33*
> 
> What's wrong with leaving your cache voltage on auto if cache ratio is also auto. All guides say to start this way. Have you set everything to default and checked your base line voltages yet?


My understanding was that it's best practice to manually enter the default voltages to prevent the motherboard from adjusting the values automatically. Stock vcore is 1.083. Motherboard sets the stock vrin to 1.8 and vring to 1.05.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Monkey*
> 
> *My understanding was that it's best practice to manually enter the default voltages to prevent the motherboard from adjusting the values automatically*. Stock vcore is 1.083. Motherboard sets the stock vrin to 1.8 and vring to 1.05.


Your understanding is correct.

And your voltages seem reasonable for a 4690K, since the i5 don't clock as good as the i7s.


----------



## Duriel

As far as I can tell I'm at 1.170v with 1.9v VRIN @ 4.5GHz stable on my 4790K. Passed IBT/P95 27.9/x264 Stress splendidly. Fine tuning time? Perhaps.

Anyone else have the same batch as me? X438B278


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> Sorry for previous unquoted post but was referred to your CPU...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As said before this could be a nice CPU because i've got one of the same batch that was stable @ 4,8Ghz with 1,25V!


You lucky bastard... I was playing with it today. Going on the basics, and not the esoterics, and with no cores disabled, and with turbo disabled, and a locked multiplier, the best I could get was 1.35V, stable for ten minutes in [email protected] (KWSN Lunatics AVX optimized client). After that, I tried the Intel Processor Diagnostic, but things got too hot, and I had to abort that. I think it will be stable after getting water and delidding though. On a budget.. Small steps.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duriel*
> 
> Anyone else have the same batch as me? X438B278


I have a X438B136 thats running at 4.7 on 1.21v and the best I got out of it was 4.9 on 1.29v.


----------



## Duriel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I have a X438B136 thats running at 4.7 on 1.21v and the best I got out of it was 4.9 on 1.29v.


X438 brothers!

Looks to be a lucky batch perhaps? Think I might have similar luck with how well it's going for my chip?


----------



## vmsmusic

Hello, an OC newb here.

My system is as follows:

i5 4690k
AsRock Fatal1ty z97
G.Skill Ripjaws 8gb (2x4) 1866 (running at 1600 for now)
MSI gtx970 Twin Frozn
Samsung SSD 850 EVO
Rosewill 650w PSU
Noctua DH-14 cooler

I have my CPU overclocked to:

4.6ghz @ 1.29v core
4.4ghz @ 1.24v cache

These settings passed ten rounds of ITB at 85c, and over seven hours of AIDA64 at 71c. I might be able to get the speed a little higher and the voltage a little lower, but I think I am content here.

Also, after the stress tests, I re-enabled C states (but not EIST) and set the voltages to adaptive (they were on override). In another thread on the subject of power saving, it was suggested that Windows 8.1 with 'high performance' and just C states enabled yields a good idle setup without latency issues.

A couple of questions:

1) How do overclock numbers look?
2) Is leaving the voltages on adaptive the way to go once done with stress testing?


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duriel*
> 
> X438 brothers!
> 
> Looks to be a lucky batch perhaps? Think I might have similar luck with how well it's going for my chip?


I have an X440 batch I just got last week, and it will do 4.8 at 1.34, where my other chip does 4.7 at 1.32 or has to go all the way up to 1.4v for 4.8. I am thinking with this new chip I should be able to get to 5.0 with a delid and 1.4-1.5v

Oh yeah and delidding these chips is pretty amazing. I got a 20 to 25 degree delta with the delid.


----------



## benjamen50

@vmsmusic

4.6ghz @ 1.29v core
4.4ghz @ 1.24v cache

Your core overclock is OK, around average.

Your cache voltage might be a little too high. Have you tried lower voltages such as 1.05v, 1.15v or 1.20v for cache voltage and check if it runs stable?

When you set your power option profile to high performance, you're setting your CPU to be at the overclock / turbo speed the whole time, such as that 4.6 GHz overclock you have.

While using the *balanced* profile:
If you set normal voltage with C-States and EIST, the cpu voltage does actually go down along with the cpu frequency, you may not see this in CPU-Z, but if you read the cpu voltages through another program such as HwInfo64 / HWmonitor you'll see the CPU voltage actually go down such as between 0.800v - 1.29V~, and of course it scales depending on CPU workload. It's actually better to run manual voltage than adaptive / offset voltage on the haswell generation CPU's because Adaptive / offset will put a little bit more voltage than what you've set it to, but feel free to choose what you think is best in your situation.

Heres how my power saving setup is done:

CPU Voltage: Manual @ desired CPU Voltage
C-States Enabled (C1E, C3, C6 / C7)
EIST: Enabled

Windows Power Plan: Balanced

I do have one question though, what voltages are you running on adaptive at the moment and what are they set to?

Such as VCCIN / Input voltage, Cache Voltage, CPU Voltage and etc.


----------



## LostParticle

On Windows 7 64bit I always use the High Performance power plan, set like this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And EIST + all C States enabled (and not just left on Auto), of course. And I always use Adaptive on both the Core and the Uncore (Cache) voltages. Everything idles.

This way some of my cores are even...parked! Dunno exactly what this means.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## vmsmusic

@benjamen50

I followed your suggestion: back to override instead of adaptive, balanced instead of performance, and EIST enabled. Where exactly in HWInfo would I see the current voltage? Vcore (currently says around 0.8v)? I was only looking at VID before (which never changed). EDIT ... current clock speed are jumping from around 800 to 4600. Normal?

VCCIN has been at 1.9 throughout all of my testing. When I was on adaptive, I had the core or and cache voltages as stated earlier (1.29/1.24). I lowered the cache to 1.2v and will try some stress testing, but I don't really want to be at this for days on end (i.e put myself through a stress test).

Question though ... in the thread on power saving, some people noticed latency issues (such as with SSD random read/write speeds) when certain settings were enabled or disabled. How is system performing in this regard with all power saving features on?


----------



## vmsmusic

@LostParticle

Adaptive vs Override
Performance vs Balance

... I sense a headache on the horizon.

Pros and cons on adaptive vs override?
Difference between balance and all power savers vs performance and all power savers?


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> On Windows 7 64bit I always use the High Performance power plan, set like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And EIST + all C States enabled (and not just left on Auto), of course. And I always use Adaptive on both the Core and the Uncore (Cache) voltages. Everything idles.
> 
> This way some of my cores are even...parked! Dunno exactly what this means.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I always use the registry edit to disable core parking. If I am going to pay the big bucks for an i7 with hyper threading, I don't want half my cores parked half the time. I have no idea how this affects performance or power savings.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmsmusic*
> 
> @benjamen50
> 
> I followed your suggestion: back to override instead of adaptive, balanced instead of performance, and EIST enabled. Where exactly in HWInfo would I see the current voltage? Vcore (currently says around 0.8v)? I was only looking at VID before (which never changed). EDIT ... current clock speed are jumping from around 800 to 4600. Normal?
> 
> VCCIN has been at 1.9 throughout all of my testing. When I was on adaptive, I had the core or and cache voltages as stated earlier (1.29/1.24). I lowered the cache to 1.2v and will try some stress testing, but I don't really want to be at this for days on end (i.e put myself through a stress test).
> 
> Question though ... in the thread on power saving, some people noticed latency issues (such as with SSD random read/write speeds) when certain settings were enabled or disabled. How is system performing in this regard with all power saving features on?


Look for "Vcore" voltage under HWiNFO64 sensor status window (For me it was under a motherboard name heading), it should be fluctuating depending on load. Yes the frequency fluctuations from 800 to 4600 is normal. (You may notice that the maximum recorded Vcore voltage is not near your desired CPU voltage, this is normal as it records from when the program is open, if you want to verify that it is working properly, enter a cpu stress test for 1 to 3 seconds then stop it.

Yeah I did hear something about power saving features effecting SSD performance, it was something to do along the lines of the intel C-states having an effect on the SSD read / write speeds.

I'm going to put my power saving settings all to enabled instead of auto, I'll see how that goes.

Seems like setting all my C-States and C1E / EIST to enabled instead of auto made my windows 7 startup freeze for about 10-20 seconds then went back to normal.. Weird...


----------



## vmsmusic

Cache voltage of 1.20v failed ITB. 1.22v passed. I will do an AIDA64 test later, and if it goes well, that where I will stand (and if not, back to 1.24v and no more stress tests).

I thought you had all your power saves on 'enabled' instead of 'auto' (I am not even sure I have that option) as stated in your original reply?


----------



## Naked Snake

My 4790k is stable @ 4.6ghz 1.231v and my temps while playing Dragon Age Inquisition, Ryse and Crysis 3 are 56º Max.

I think I'm done with Ocing I don't even feel the difference in games, only in benchmark numbers


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbo33*
> 
> What's wrong with leaving your cache voltage on auto if cache ratio is also auto. All guides say to start this way. Have you set everything to default and checked your base line voltages yet?


Leaving cache voltage on auto isn't too bad. It's likely to be overvolted but it's the only way to get it to ramp down on idle.

But if you also have cache ratio on auto then most boards have the cache ratio match the core ratio. This is going to be unstable and inefficient, and potentially dangerously overvolted with auto voltage.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *turbo33*
> 
> What's wrong with leaving your cache voltage on auto if cache ratio is also auto. All guides say to start this way. Have you set everything to default and checked your base line voltages yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving cache voltage on auto isn't too bad. It's likely to be overvolted but it's the only way to get it to ramp down on idle.
> 
> But if you also have cache ratio on auto then most boards have the cache ratio match the core ratio. This is going to be unstable and inefficient, and potentially dangerously overvolted with auto voltage.
Click to expand...

I have my Cache ratio and voltage to auto.. it stays at 1.15 ~ 1.19 depending on where I am looking at it even at idle. It only goes up to x40 at maximum as GB has already abandoned the BIOS for the G1 Sniper M5.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I have my Cache ratio and voltage to auto.. it stays at 1.15 ~ 1.19 depending on where I am looking at it even at idle. It only goes up to x40 at maximum as GB has already abandoned the BIOS for the G1 Sniper M5.


On my board if I ran ring at auto it would ramp up to 46x, and the vring doesn't have a sensor. Sounds like yours works fine with auto though.


----------



## kc5vdj

This is cool. I now have Winblowz booted at 4.8 GHz, and this time, I upped the memory to DDR3-2400. I had been originally trying this speed with it set to DDR3-1333, which is what the SPD identifies the chips in these 2400 sticks as. These are sold as DDR3-2400.

Interestingly, my run of the NASA PITEST Cray systems test actually ran about two minutes longer with MX=23 than it did at 4.4 GHz / DDR3-2400 with 4.8 GHz / DDR3-1333. It SHOULD have ran faster, but apparently, if you underclock the RAM to achieve a higher CPU overclock, you actually suffer a performance hit.

Overclocked i7-4790K - 4.4 GHz across all four cores
DDR3-2400 11-13-13-31

PI4 COMPUTATION TEST -- DP COMPLEX FFT MP VERSION

MW = 23 NW = 2097152 ND = 12582906

ITERATION 1 12
ITERATION 2 12
ITERATION 3 12
ITERATION 4 12
ITERATION 5 12
ITERATION 6 12
ITERATION 7 12
ITERATION 8 12
ITERATION 9 12
ITERATION 10 12
ITERATION 11 12
ITERATION 12 12

CPU TIME = 00:04:12.33984375

Overclocked i7-4790K - 4.8 GHz across all four cores
DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24

PI4 COMPUTATION TEST -- DP COMPLEX FFT MP VERSION

MW = 23 NW = 2097152 ND = 12582906

ITERATION 1 12
ITERATION 2 12
ITERATION 3 12
ITERATION 4 12
ITERATION 5 12
ITERATION 6 12
ITERATION 7 12
ITERATION 8 12
ITERATION 9 12
ITERATION 10 12
ITERATION 11 12
ITERATION 12 12

CPU TIME = 00:06:10.77343750

Overclocked i7-4790K - 4.8 GHz across all four cores
DDR3-2400 11-13-13-31

PI4 COMPUTATION TEST -- DP COMPLEX FFT MP VERSION

MW = 23 NW = 2097152 ND = 12582906

ITERATION 1 12
ITERATION 2 12
ITERATION 3 12
ITERATION 4 12
ITERATION 5 12
ITERATION 6 12
ITERATION 7 12
ITERATION 8 12
ITERATION 9 12
ITERATION 10 12
ITERATION 11 12
ITERATION 12 12

CPU TIME = 00:04:08.67968750

This is interesting. This proves two things.

1). PITEST, at MX=23. although it is also a CPU exerciser, is HEAVILY tied to the speed of the memory, more than it is the internal clocking speed of a CPU.

2). Overclocking brags seem to be invalidated in a lot of cases here, if they underclock their memory, as this shows the impact of underclocking memory, despite a high overclock on a CPU.

Based on known data, this puts this particular setup at the current speed of this CPU and RAM at 89.62868117797694 times the speed of a Cray X/MP-4.

This was compiled with the Intel version of the Cray vectorizing directives, and all settings in the source code set for vectorizing with the same settings as the Cray, and all scalar tweaks commented out, as directed in the documentation and comments in the source code. AVX2 optimized.

(By the way, just for reference, this is also 804.9935979513443 times the speed of a Pentium-Pro 150 MHz)

This should be a virgin copy of PITEST that I attached to an email back in 1996, this should work, but you will have to do your own timer hacks for timing, and follow the instructions for vector vs scalar in both the documentation and the source code itself


----------



## LostParticle

I, as well, confirm that the Cache ratio and voltage should not be left on Auto.

On the motherboard I use this period, the ASRock Z97 OC Formula, if the Cache ratio and the Cache Voltage are left on Auto they both climb to very high values. The Cache ratio climbs equally to the CPU ratio, and this can be observed while in the BIOS already. To test this I've loaded Optimized Defaults, rebooted and back in the BIOS I've set the CPU Core ratio to 45x. The Cache ratio raised to 45x, too. I've then set a fixed VCore = 1.250V, left the Cache voltage on Auto and rebooted. The result was that the motherboard set the Cache to 45x and the Cache voltage to 1.312V. In my system I always run HWiNFO64 on start up and I have set certain alerts (rules) to it. One of the rules is this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Similar Alerts (rules) I use for all the VCore voltages and the Core MAX temperature.

As you realize my computer rebooted immediately. Back in the BIOS, under the HW Monitor section, I've seen the Cache Voltage set (_automatically by the motherboard_) to 1.312V for Cache 45x.

Then I've loaded my 4.7 GHz, all cores, profile. I've returned the Cache, both ratio and voltage, on Auto and I rebooted. Due to the rule (alert) as soon as my desktop appeared the PC rebooted. In the BIOS, HW Monitor tab, I saw my Cache voltage at 1.380V for the 4.7GHz cache freq. the motherboard has automatically set.

So, both the ratio and the voltage of the Cache should be set manually and not be left on Auto.

On my Gigabyte Z97X SOC Force what I recall is that the Cache ratio, after being manually set, it never idles (drops).
I do not recall how my Maximus Hero VII treats the Cache voltage, besides the fact that it has Cache Min and Max options in the BIOS.


----------



## Wallboy

Just recently got finished building my new system with a 4790k. Going to overclock soon. Just wanted to check my stock VID, so I disabled the EIST, C-States, etc and VCore shows 1.008. Is this any good? Why does the guide have me check that?


----------



## turbo33

If I leave cache auto it leaves it at default x39 and voltage at 1.227. That's even with core fixed to x48 and 1.3. Also, setting cache to x45 (which is as high as I've been able to get stable) with voltage left auto it still only raises it to 1.287.
Changing core values does not affect cache at all with this setup. 4690k on hero vii


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wallboy*
> 
> Just recently got finished building my new system with a 4790k. Going to overclock soon. Just wanted to check my stock VID, so I disabled the EIST, C-States, etc and VCore shows 1.008. Is this any good? Why does the guide have me check that?


Please, complete your sig-rig

Isn't your stock VID shown in your BIOS, somewhere, without disabling all of those?

It's said that lower stock VID will usually result in higher OC potential

PS: *1.008V* is very nice! My stock VID is around 1.088V.
I am however completely satisfied from my current 24/7 per core OC : 50x 49x 49x 48x, cache 44x. Just one of my four OC profiles, saved in my BIOS.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbo33*
> 
> If I leave cache auto it leaves it at default x39 and voltage at 1.227. That's even with core fixed to x48 and 1.3. Also, setting cache to x45 (which is as high as I've been able to get stable) with voltage left auto it still only raises it to 1.287.
> Changing core values does not affect cache at all with this setup. 4690k on hero vii


I will check this out again when I will install my system back on my Hero VII. I really like my current ASRock though so this might be after a few months. It is good that users with different motherboards report about this because, as it seems, it depends from the motherboard. The Hero VII has min-max Cache ratio values so perhaps it automatically sets it to the lowest value.


----------



## Wallboy

Sorry, added my new rig to my signature. I was just following the first post guide to disable the EIST and C-States to find the Stock VID. Good to hear 1.008V a good VID.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wallboy*
> 
> Sorry, added my new rig to my signature. I was just following the first post guide to disable the EIST and C-States to find the Stock VID. Good to hear 1.008V a good VID.


It's all right







, you know, it's always better to have your signature completed because the people can see your set up right away and not ask unnecessary questions









1.008V is really nice, from what I recall a chip is considered superb if its stock VID is below 1V, but also scaling plays a big role in an overclock.

Good Luck in your OC attempts then! Be sure, please, to read a couple of OC guides before asking questions here. Search for the OC guide on ASUS forums, it has one for the Hero VI, I think, see here. I also suggest you to get a good monitoring tool like HWiNFO64 and a couple of stress tests like the x264 test and Prime95 v27.9.

PS: in your sig-rig, please add your system's fans, too.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> You lucky bastard... I was playing with it today. Going on the basics, and not the esoterics, and with no cores disabled, and with turbo disabled, and a locked multiplier, the best I could get was 1.35V, stable for ten minutes in [email protected] (KWSN Lunatics AVX optimized client). After that, I tried the Intel Processor Diagnostic, but things got too hot, and I had to abort that. I think it will be stable after getting water and delidding though. On a budget.. Small steps.


Lucky yes, bastard too because the CPU is dead and i have to "thank" the defective VRM of the motherboard!








Anyway the CPU was delidded and i applied CL Liquid Pro on die and was stable @ 4,8Ghz under Prime 95 x64 V.28.5 Build 2.
Now i'll RMA it hoping for another good chip like this one...


----------



## LandonAaron

Well my second delid didn't have quite as good of results as the first. The first time I got around a 20-25 degree difference and this one is only like a 5 to 10 degree difference. But I ran out of CLU, and wasn't able to paint as thick a layer as I would have liked. And some of it looked like it had started to dry or was dirty or something. It had a dark grey lead sort of color instead of the very bright mirror/chrome look it usually has, though once spread its color returned to normal. Also I think I let the rubber sealant I used to glue the IHS back to the PCB dry too much before I set the IHS, which prevented the rubber from spreading easily and may have caused the IHS to sit a little higher than it should. Basically I have one core running at 36 degrees idle, while all the others are running at 30. Where before the doing the delid the cores would idle at about 3. degrees. So I am pretty sure there isn't good contact on this core, though the little contact there is, is sufficent to keep it cool, just not enough to get the amazing temps you normally get with a delid. Stress testing with OCCT at 1.35V gets me a max temp on this core of 78, where on the other delid the max temp was only like 65.


----------



## mtrains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I will check this out again when I will install my system back on my Hero VII. I really like my current ASRock though so this might be after a few months. It is good that users with different motherboards report about this because, as it seems, it depends from the motherboard. *The Hero VII has min-max Cache ratio values so perhaps it automatically sets it to the lowest value.*


On my Hero VII I have the min cache ratio set at 8 and max at 43. The cache ratio stays at 43 under load and cycles down to 8 at idle just like core ratio. I am using adaptive voltage for the cache.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrains*
> 
> On my Hero VII I have the min cache ratio set at 8 and max at 43. The cache ratio stays at 43 under load and cycles down to 8 at idle just like core ratio. I am using adaptive voltage for the cache.


Yeap, absolutely normal behavior, it reacts according to how you've set it!








I was actually replying to that other guy, who said that when he leaves it on Auto, the Hero VII keeps it down to 39x - whereas my ASRock Z97 OC Formula raises it equally to the Core ratio and it raises the Cache voltage, too, if you leave it on Auto.

I feel the need to say one word regarding the Adaptive voltage Mode, both on the VCore and the Cache voltages, since I am suggesting it:

- You guys, all of you who wish to use it, should test the maximum values these voltages take on your motherboards and after running the programs you use daily! Do this by using a reliable monitoring tool, like HWiNFO64. Minimize it, if it bothers you, and at the end of the session, or the day, check the min-max-average values of those voltages. [Yeah, a DMM is more reliable, but good luck with that!]... IF, for any reason, you will observe exaggerated voltage values just set it back to Override Mode (fixed voltage), and no worries!









Personally, I have never observed any kind of "crazy - high" voltages while using Adaptive, and I use it for both, in all my OC profiles. Perhaps a +0.02V spike, now and then, but that is what I'd normally use to "stabilize" my OC anyway.


----------



## mtrains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Yeap, absolutely normal behavior, it reacts according to how you've set it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually replying to that other guy, who said that when he leaves it on Auto, the Hero VII keeps it down to 39x - whereas my ASRock Z97 OC Formula raises it equally to the Core ratio and it raises the Cache voltage, too, if you leave it on Auto.
> 
> I feel the need to say one word regarding the Adaptive voltage Mode, both on the VCore and the Cache voltages, since I am suggesting it:
> 
> - You guys, all of you who wish to use it, should test the maximum values these voltages take on your motherboards and after running the programs you use daily! Do this by using a reliable monitoring tool, like HWiNFO64. Minimize it, if it bothers you, and at the end of the session, or the day, check the min-max-average values of those voltages. [Yeah, a DMM is more reliable, but good luck with that!]... IF, for any reason, you will observe exaggerated voltage values just set it back to Override Mode (fixed voltage), and no worries!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I have never observed any kind of "crazy - high" voltages while using Adaptive, and I use it for both, in all my OC profiles. Perhaps a +0.02V spike, now and then, but that is what I'd normally use to "stabilize" my OC anyway.


I am using adaptive for Vcache since that is the only way I can drop the cache voltage when the system is idle. If I use manual override for Vcache, even with C-states enabled the cache voltage stays at the override voltage at idle unlike the Vcore which drops at idle with C-states enabled even with manual override for Vcore. I am not too concerned about voltage spikes with adaptive on Vcache since the cache is not executing instructions such as the AVX instruction set that pushes Vcore to crazy high voltages.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrains*
> 
> I am using adaptive for Vcache since that is the only way I can drop the cache voltage when the system is idle. If I use manual override for Vcache, even with C-states enabled the cache voltage stays at the override voltage at idle unlike the Vcore which drops at idle with C-states enabled even with manual override for Vcore. I am not too concerned about voltage spikes with adaptive on Vcache since the cache is not executing instructions such as the AVX instruction set that pushes Vcore to crazy high voltages.


Perhaps if you'd set your Windows Power Options to Balanced or even use the High Performance plan, the way I show in my post above, would drop it? Try it, if you haven't already.

I have never observed anything "crazy - high" in any of my voltages, as I already said, and I am using Adaptive on both. But this might depend from the software each one is using, and maybe from the motherboard, too. I am doing the regular things with my computer and I do not play PC games - besides two simulators. Under which programs have you observed those crazy - high voltages while using Adaptive?

PS: my ASRock Z97 OC Formula does drop the Cache voltage even when it is set on Override (fixed) Mode. It is I who prefers to run it on Adaptive.


----------



## bfedorov11

Anyone running over 1.4v for benching? I am 4.8 stable with 1.275 and need 1.375 to bench 5ghz.. 5+ is hit or miss with 1.4v. Temps are low for card benching so I was thinking maybe 1.45 for 5.1. I am running naked with clu under a ek block.


----------



## TheADLA

Hey guys









Can somebody explain that to me? I'm new to CPU OC. I just overclocked mine to 4.5 Ghz and left everything (Voltages etc) on Auto. Just to check it. And it worked.
But why? Because it isn't supposed to work. I have a B85 Chipset









Also, I kept the Core clock on dynamic in the Bios (not fixed). And although it is on dynamic, EIST enabled and I put Minimum CPU state at 5 in the Windows advanced power plan, my CPU doesn't clock down anymore. It stays around 4.1 to 4.2 at minimum


----------



## SeanOMatic

I believe your Turbo Ratio's are still able to kick in on the B85 and let you run a single core at 4.5GHZ. I may be incorrect.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanOMatic*
> 
> I believe your Turbo Ratio's are still able to kick in on the B85 and let you run a single core at 4.5GHZ. I may be incorrect.


Well according to my Bios, I'm clocked @ 4.5 Ghz. According to HWInfo (see snapshot in my post before), all my cores run on 4.5 Ghz (I left Voltages etc in Bios on Auto coz I just wanted to check). My Physics Score in 3DMark Firestrike increased massively, over 800 points compared to stock before. Maybe you can compare it with what you guys get. I strongly believe I'm oc'ed


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Well according to my Bios, I'm clocked @ 4.5 Ghz. According to HWInfo (see snapshot in my post before), all my cores run on 4.5 Ghz (I left Voltages etc in Bios on Auto coz I just wanted to check). My Physics Score in 3DMark Firestrike increased massively, over 800 points compared to stock before. Maybe you can compare it with what you guys get. I strongly believe I'm oc'ed


What's your cinebench score?

Frankly I saw the same thing with my b85+g3258. The boards are supposed to be limited to 1.2v sometimes. But I am pretty sure they don't have great voltage regulation anyway and you went get far past 1.2v. Seems like 45x should be possible on a lot of chips.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Anyone running over 1.4v for benching? I am 4.8 stable with 1.275 and need 1.375 to bench 5ghz.. 5+ is hit or miss with 1.4v. Temps are low for card benching so I was thinking maybe 1.45 for 5.1. I am running naked with clu under a ek block.


I have gone up to 1.5 for benching. It seems there isn't alot of info on what is safe for DC. But the alot of info on the earlier you haswell chips, 4770k. I think it's probably safe to run 1.5 with c states and eist and adaptive voltae enabled enabled so that it isn't getting that voltage all the time. Though I would turn adaptive off for benching.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Can ring Voltage effect core temps?


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> What's your cinebench score?
> 
> Frankly I saw the same thing with my b85+g3258. The boards are supposed to be limited to 1.2v sometimes. But I am pretty sure they don't have great voltage regulation anyway and you went get far past 1.2v. Seems like 45x should be possible on a lot of chips.


Hi.

Here are 2 snapshots from Cinebench. One during rendering and the result. Also of HWInfo. You can see that my auto-voltage @ 4.5 is slightly above 1.2v. Score is 884 (above [email protected]). Seems like a normal result right? Does the voltages on Auto look ok? (I have no idea lol it's my first time)

What do you think? Should I give it a try @ 4.6 @ Auto ?
I'm surprised the B85 does overclock and also all cores. Happy Happy lol


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> Lucky yes, bastard too because the CPU is dead and i have to "thank" the defective VRM of the motherboard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway the CPU was delidded and i applied CL Liquid Pro on die and was stable @ 4,8Ghz under Prime 95 x64 V.28.5 Build 2.
> Now i'll RMA it hoping for another good chip like this one...


Oh man, I hate hearing that kind of thing.. Was the CPU fried, or was it just the VRM? Have you been able to at least test to see if the CPU still lives?


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Oh man, I hate hearing that kind of thing.. Was the CPU fried, or was it just the VRM? Have you been able to at least test to see if the CPU still lives?


Yes i've tested it on my new ASRock Z97 OC Formula and didn't power on the MoBo.
It's fried because the VRM was defective as confirmed by ASRock in RMA note received in e-mail (the previous MoBo was an ASRock Z97M Anniversary) and this unlucky MoBo has fried first the Pentium G3258 that i bought for the HTPC.
Damn me the next time if i'll think to test a high-end CPU on a MoBo that didn't power on with a budget CPU, but the 4790K was the only CPU available at the moment of test.








I've activated the RMA procedure for both CPUs and i'll hope for a nice batch for the 4790K from Intel (at the moment i'm using one bought recently that is a Malaysian batch of the 44th week of 2014 that is decent but hit a wall @ 4,8Ghz with 1,26V...i want a better silicon!







)

Cheers,

KK


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Here are 2 snapshots from Cinebench. One during rendering and the result. *Also of HWInfo*.


Please, download the latest beta of HWiNFO64 from here.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Can ring Voltage effect core temps?


Yes, it can. But you can always check it out yourself by running a stress test and setting different values for the Cache (Ring) voltage.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Yes, it can. But you can always check it out yourself by running a stress test and setting different values for the Cache (Ring) voltage.


I had 45x uncore but it seems to do NOTHING for fps or benchmarks. So im doing x40 at 1.15v. What volts do you think for x40 uncore?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> I had 45x uncore but it seems to do NOTHING for fps or benchmarks. So im doing x40 at 1.15v. What volts do you think for x40 uncore?


Your initial question was if the Uncore voltage can affect Core temperatures. I said that yes, it can, but you can always test it yourself. I run my Cache at 44x, in all four of my OC profiles, with Cache voltage = 1.250V. I don't care if it actually improves something, or not. I like to see it higher and I can afford it = it does not raise my temperatures much. 1.150V for a Cache ratio of 40x sounds fine. Maybe you can set it even lower. Again, you will have to test this yourself by running your preferable stress test for as long as you like. I would suggest you to monitor everything during this time, but also during regular system use, by using HWiNFO64.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Your initial question was if the Uncore voltage can affect Core temperatures. I said that yes, it can, but you can always test it yourself. I run my Cache at 44x, in all my four OC profiles, with Cache voltage = 1.250V. I don't care if it actually improves something, or not. I like to see it higher and I can afford it = it does not raise my temperatures much. 1.150V for a Cache ratio of 40x sounds fine. Maybe you can set it even lower. Again, you will have to test this yourself by running your preferable stress test for as long as you like. I would suggest you to monitor everything during this time, but also during regular system use, by using HWiNFO64.


Ok thanks for your time.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Please, download the latest beta of HWiNFO64 from here.


Hi. I did. Now what am I supposed to do. Also attached a screenshot


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Hi. I did. Now what am I supposed to do. Also attached a screenshot


Hello, and thank you : it is the most reliable monitoring tool and IF you will ever have any inquiries you can always contact the developer here.

Now close it, please, and reopen it. When the initial screen will come up, select to open Sensors only. Your Sensor's panel will come up, and you will be able to see whichever value your system permits to be monitored. Press those little arrows on the bottom left corner to expand it, too.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hello, and thank you : it is the most reliable monitoring tool and IF you will ever have any inquiries you can always contact the developer here.
> 
> Now close it, please, and reopen it. When the initial screen will come up, select to open Sensors only. Your Sensor's panel will come up, and you will be able to see whichever value your system permits to be monitored. Press those little arrows on the bottom left corner to expand it, too.


wow, thats a lot









3 screenshots

So everything looks alright? (tons of numbers)
I know that the B85 is actually not a OC Chipset but I also read that Mainboard Manufacturers unlocked it via Bios updates
(read something regarding an Asus B85 Board)


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> wow, thats a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 screenshots
> 
> So everything looks alright? (tons of numbers)
> I know that the B85 is actually not a OC Chipset but I also read that Mainboard Manufacturers unlocked it via Bios updates
> (read something regarding an Asus B85 Board)


You can use the arrows on the bottom left corner to create 2, 3 or as many columns as you wish, so that you will see everything on your screen and you won't have to scroll down. Here is how I have customized it:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This way, you and anyone else who sees your screenshot will be able to understand right away what is going on, in your system. You should play with it for a few minutes to find any eventually arbitrary / erratic values and hide them, and also rename and reorder whatever you wish, for your convenience. To hide a value, drag and drop it outside of the window. To reorder it drag it to the position you wish. Right clicking on a value allows renaming.

I am not familiar with your motherboard but I will have a better look at your screenshots and tell you later my opinion.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> You can use the arrows on the bottom left corner to create 2, 3 or as many columns as you wish, so that you will see everything on your screen and you won't have to scroll down. Here is how I have customized it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This way, you and anyone else who sees your screenshot will be able to understand right away what is going on, in your system. You should play with it for a few minutes to find any eventually arbitrary / erratic values and hide them, and also rename and reorder whatever you wish, for your convenience. To hide a value, drag and drop it outside of the window. To reorder it drag it to the position you wish. Right clicking on a value allows renaming.
> 
> I am not familiar with your motherboard but I will have a better look at your screenshots and tell you later my opinion.


Ok, Thank you. If everything seems to be okay, I might give 4.6 or even 4.7 a try and hope not to blow up my mainboard lol
Here is 1 screenshot. I re-arranged it like you did. More convenient. Thanks again


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Ok, Thank you. If everything seems to be okay, I might give 4.6 or even 4.7 a try and hope not to blow up my mainboard lol
> Here is 1 screenshot. I re-arranged it like you did. More convenient. Thanks again


Very nice!

I have looked at your values and they seem perfectly all right to me. You have two erratic sensor values: AUXTIN1 and AUXTIN3. Remove them. Auxiliary might be erratic, too.

"CPU Ring" is your Cache voltage. You can also hide all the Read/Write activity of your hard drives and just keep their temperatures wherever available, unless those specifically interest you.

To get rid of the scroll bars at the bottom try to move the interior columns of each table. Also try expanding it a bit from the bottom side of the window. Play with it, a bit. It auto-arranges the values. Pressing any of the X buttons saves your settings. If you do not wish to save your settings, select the window and press Esc.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> I have looked at your values and they seem perfectly all right to me. You have two erratic sensor values: AUXTIN1 and AUXTIN3. Remove them. Auxiliary might be erratic, too.
> 
> "CPU Ring" is your Cache voltage. You can also hide all the Read/Write activity of your hard drives and just keep their temperatures wherever available, unless those specifically interest you.
> 
> To get rid of the scroll bars at the bottom try to move the interior columns of each table. Also try expanding it a bit from the bottom side of the window. Play with it, a bit. It auto-arranges the values. Pressing any of the X buttons saves your settings. If you do not wish to save your settings, select the window and press Esc.


Okay, thanks again. I also added a screenshot under full load with prime95. Everything looks fine. 4.5Ghz, 74 degrees etc.



P.S. I tried to go to 4.6 which he did but i left voltages on Auto and got a blue screen when doing prime95. I guess thats the point where i would have to do voltages manually then








I leave it on 4.5 ghz for now and get a little deeper into this voltages thing before going higher


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Okay, thanks again. I also added a screenshot under full load with prime95. Everything looks fine. 4.5Ghz, 74 degrees etc.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I tried to go to 4.6 which he did but i left voltages on Auto and got a blue screen when doing prime95. I guess thats the point where i would have to do voltages manually then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I leave it on 4.5 ghz for now and get a little deeper into this voltages thing before going higher


Thank you, glad I was able to help a bit. You should also remove "Auxiliary" and "AUXTIN1" because they are invalid / arbitrary values.

You can also try a couple of other stress tests, if you will find Prime95 too hard for your system.

I cannot help you further because I am not at all familiar with your motherboard. You could try what is usually suggested on the various guides for the Devil's Canyon.

Good Luck with your OC attempts!


----------



## TheADLA

Hey guys. Update on overclocking using MSI B85-G43 GAMING Mainboard.

I got 4.6 Ghz stable using Prime95. I couldn't choose a voltage manually VCore higher than 1.29v (@1.3v it would become in red letters in the Bios and no go)
I got [email protected] 1.295v stable (I also see Vcore 1.320v). I think that is where it ends. Screenshot of HWInfo under load included. Any thoughts on it? I just changed the VCore voltage. The rest is on Auto. Other voltages ok? Temperatures are ok. Does it look ok?

Thanks for your thoughts







coz I don't wanna blow up my rig











Edit: Had to increase Voltage to 1.295v due to later crash in Prime95. It's ok now.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Anyone else have Event ID 41? I keep crashing because of this.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Dont forget to sign up to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oof I dont fancy doing another watercool build any time soon, it was abit too stressful. Stuff like the second before you think your ready to go you realise your short 1 compression fitting, or like me you stupidly decide to screw the fittings in BY HAND, instead of using a coin from your wallet like the title suggests you do when its called "compression fitting - COIN FIT" ha-ha. Man they tore my hands to shreds, they dont look sharp at first but those fittings certainly are.


I always thought compression fittings were suppose to be easier than barbs, but in reality its quite the opposite. Compression fitting require an insane amount of torque to get the compression ring down. I just ended up using pliers on all of mine. Only way I could get them screwed down enough to hid the threading. The diamond hatch pattern on the rings took a major beating though. With little metal shards all over the computer once I was finished. I had to dust like a mad man. I was so scared of getting a short from one of those metal bits.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I always thought compression fittings were suppose to be easier than barbs, but in reality its quite the opposite. Compression fitting require an insane amount of torque to get the compression ring down. I just ended up using pliers on all of mine. Only way I could get them screwed down enough to hid the threading. The diamond hatch pattern on the rings took a major beating though. With little metal shards all over the computer once I was finished. I had to dust like a mad man. I was so scared of getting a short from one of those metal bits.


You shouldn't need to use pliers, they only need to be (and should only be) hand tight.
What fittings and tubing did you use?


----------



## timerwin63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I always thought compression fittings were suppose to be easier than barbs, but in reality its quite the opposite. Compression fitting require an insane amount of torque to get the compression ring down. I just ended up using pliers on all of mine. Only way I could get them screwed down enough to hid the threading. The diamond hatch pattern on the rings took a major beating though. With little metal shards all over the computer once I was finished. I had to dust like a mad man. I was so scared of getting a short from one of those metal bits.


In addition to not having to use pliers, you also don't have to hide the thread entirely. If you have a leftover fitting and some tubing laying around, I want you to put the tubing on, tighten the fitting hand tight (preferably while it's screwed into something, for support), and then hold the fitting in one hand and pull on the tube with the other. The amount of force you need to pull the tubing out is huge, even with only hand-tightened compressions.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> screwed down enough to hid the threading


As others have stated - Its usually a common misconception that you need to screw the collar down all the way to hide the gap/threads.

In fact, if you screw the collar down too far with pliers or a wrench etc it will more than likely damage the tubing by having the fitting cut into the actual tubing. The size of the gap is determined by the wall thickness of your tubing - the thicker the tubing the larger the gap will be..

Here is a typical compression fitting done up correctly. I can pull as hard as I can on the tubing yet the tubing will not pull off.

Bitspower V3 fitting with Primochill Advanced LRT [1/2 x 3/4].


----------



## LandonAaron

I dont know. I installed 6 compression fittings hand tight and 3 of them leaked when I leak tested. That is when I busted out the pliers. It could be that the barb part wasn't screwed down tight enough though. But one of those leaks was from the port being stripped on my ek block.So I know I over tightened the barb on the EK block so I feel like I probably had the barbs tight enough on the radiator and cpu block as well. I don't like the look of the threading showing either. I feel like if you don't need to tighten them so far down they shouldn't make the thread so long. I have 5/8 OD 7/16 ID primo chill tubing and 5/8 by 7/16 ID xspc compression fittings. The cheaper chrome ones not the branded smoked colored ones. The good thing about the diamond hatch pattern is that it can take alot of abuse without altering it's appearance in a noticeable way.

Really thinking back on it it took alot of pressure just to get the compression ring to initially catch on to the threading and I could only turn it a small bit by hand.

Your fittings look different from mine too. Mine doesn't have the grip diamond pattern on the barb side just on the compression ring so if the ring is t all the way down it just doesn't look right.


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I dont know. I installed 6 compression fittings hand tight and 3 of them leaked when I leak tested. That is when I busted out the pliers. It could be that the barb part wasn't screwed down tight enough though. But one of those leaks was from the port being stripped on my ek block.So I know I over tightened the barb on the EK block so I feel like I probably had the barbs tight enough on the radiator and cpu block as well. I don't like the look of the threading showing either. I feel like if you don't need to tighten them so far down they shouldn't make the thread so long. I have 5/8 OD 7/16 ID primo chill tubing and 5/8 by 7/16 ID xspc compression fittings. The cheaper chrome ones not the branded smoked colored ones. The good thing about the diamond hatch pattern is that it can take alot of abuse without altering it's appearance in a noticeable way.
> 
> Really thinking back on it it took alot of pressure just to get the compression ring to initially catch on to the threading and I could only turn it a small bit by hand.
> 
> Your fittings look different from mine too. Mine doesn't have the grip diamond pattern on the barb side just on the compression ring so if the ring is t all the way down it just doesn't look right.


Something sounds wrong. Even with the lightest hand tighten, they shouldn't be leaking. Are you using any lube to help screw it on? Maybe some soapy water.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfedorov11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I dont know. I installed 6 compression fittings hand tight and 3 of them leaked when I leak tested. That is when I busted out the pliers. It could be that the barb part wasn't screwed down tight enough though. But one of those leaks was from the port being stripped on my ek block.So I know I over tightened the barb on the EK block so I feel like I probably had the barbs tight enough on the radiator and cpu block as well. I don't like the look of the threading showing either. I feel like if you don't need to tighten them so far down they shouldn't make the thread so long. I have 5/8 OD 7/16 ID primo chill tubing and 5/8 by 7/16 ID xspc compression fittings. The cheaper chrome ones not the branded smoked colored ones. The good thing about the diamond hatch pattern is that it can take alot of abuse without altering it's appearance in a noticeable way.
> 
> Really thinking back on it it took alot of pressure just to get the compression ring to initially catch on to the threading and I could only turn it a small bit by hand.
> 
> Your fittings look different from mine too. Mine doesn't have the grip diamond pattern on the barb side just on the compression ring so if the ring is t all the way down it just doesn't look right.
> 
> 
> 
> Something sounds wrong. Even with the lightest hand tighten, they shouldn't be leaking. Are you using any lube to help screw it on? Maybe some soapy water.
Click to expand...

tube may be unevenly cut or it may not be in evenly at a straight approach causing the tube to not be secured properly. i have made this mistake before and have the exact same fittings. only difference is that i went 1/2 x 3/4


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I always thought compression fittings were suppose to be easier than barbs, but in reality its quite the opposite. Compression fitting require an insane amount of torque to get the compression ring down. I just ended up using pliers on all of mine. Only way I could get them screwed down enough to hid the threading. The diamond hatch pattern on the rings took a major beating though. With little metal shards all over the computer once I was finished. I had to dust like a mad man. I was so scared of getting a short from one of those metal bits.


That's why my wife and I are going to be using rigid PETG tubing when we do our custom loops late this year or early next (we are getting the basic systems done this year. In the interim, I have a H100i GTX coming in tomorrow in place of the H110i GT I was planning on. Damned budget, and damned Corsair recall... It may take longer to do a quality build on a budget, but with patience, and planning, it can be done.

I have read a lot about the flexible tubing being a total pain with the fittings, and the rigid fittings are so much easier to deal with.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Really thinking back on it it took alot of pressure just to get the compression ring to initially catch on to the threading and I could only turn it a small bit by hand.


That is quite normal - You need to depress firmly when first applying the collar.

As pointed out previously - if you place the piece of tubing on a spare fitting or two to expand the ends for a short while before fitting it into your rig, it makes it very easy to then do up the fitting inside your PC.

Compressions are real easy to work with if you understand how they are meant to function.

For instance many believe that the collar is responsible for the sealing action, however the collar really has very little to do with the actual sealing. It is the hose and the barb itself which provide the seal. If you simply place the hose over the barb and hold it in place without the collar it should seal 100%. If it does not, then you have a sizing mismatch between your hose and the chosen fittings.

The collar only serves to hold/secure the tube in place - It is not meant to 'squash' the tube against the barb to provide the seal...!

Looking at my pic below - You can see how the tube and barb are sealing correctly - It really is no different to a normal barb fitting. When you screw the collar on it effectively just replaces the tubing/hose clamp which would normally be utilised on a standalone barb fitting ie. it just prevents the tubing from coming off the barb itself.


----------



## Piers

I think I'm doing this correctly. [email protected]


----------



## benjamen50

About Intel power saving features and C-States, I encountered a hard-freeze (requires reset) with no logs or BSOD what so ever, I've testing my CPU overclock to be stable on idle and load. This is while I'm playing and I don't think any of my hardware is faulty in any way.

Could this be because I used the unpark all cpu cores registry edit? (Which unpark's all cpu cores).

Could this have anything to do with having my Intel C-states on with my SSD as a Operating System (Boot / System) drive?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piers*
> 
> I think I'm doing this correctly. [email protected]


Not necessarily, I would say.

1) Try to pass 5 loops of the x264 test or two hours of Prime95 v.27.9 - Blend - 75% Ram.
2) Use the Sensor's panel of HWiNFO64.


----------



## Piers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Not necessarily, I would say.
> 
> 1) Try to pass 5 loops of the x264 test or two hours of Prime95 v.27.9 - Blend - 75% Ram.
> 2) Use the Sensor's panel of HWiNFO64.


I did make this thread with all tests listed.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piers*
> 
> I did make this thread with all tests listed.


Yes. You made that thread 20 hours ago, read at least 43 times already, no one however replied yet... As one wise guy said: "_Too many words, so few screenshots..._", or something like that. Even though you have done all that hard work on stress testing, haven't you kept any screenshots, at all?

To answer your question on that topic: 95C is very high but if this is not your average under your everyday load then it should not concern you. If your average daily Core MAX is less than or equal to 70C then you are OK. Just OK.
To test your OC follow the advice I gave you on my previous post, if you wish. It seems that you are doing some serious work with your computer and it shouldn't go wasted.

Good luck with your overclocking efforts.


----------



## Piers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Yes. You made that thread 20 hours ago, read at least 43 times already, no one however replied yet... As one wise guy said: "_Too many words, so few screenshots..._", or something like that. Even though you have done all that hard work on stress testing, haven't you kept any screenshots, at all?
> 
> To answer your question on that topic: 95C is very high but if this is not your average under your everyday load then it should not concern you. If your average daily Core MAX is under or equal to 70C then you are OK. Just OK.
> To test your OC follow the advice I gave you on my previous post, if you wish. It seems that you are doing some serious work with your computer and it shouldn't go wasted.
> 
> Good luck with your overclocking efforts.


Thank you







I'll follow the tests you advise to make extra sure. I know this is a terrible batch of 4790Ks, even the retailer said (after I bought it) that their internal team couldn't get it to overclock past 4.5Ghz.

Edit: I'm not sure what other screenshots would be useful, I'm happy to run the tests again and provide more.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piers*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll follow the tests you advise to make extra sure. I know this is a terrible batch of 4790Ks, even the retailer said (after I bought it) that their internal team couldn't get it to overclock past 4.5Ghz.
> 
> Edit: I'm not sure what other screenshots would be useful, I'm happy to run the tests again and provide more.


You are very nice, thank you.

CPU-Z (CPU, Motherboard, Memory tabs open)
HWiNFO64 - Sensor's panel
One of those two stress tests.

That is all you need.

Look for the version of Prime 95 I mentioned. Do not run any other version of Prime 95. Calculate and use 75% of your available RAM - take it from your Task Manager.


----------



## TheADLA

Ok, I think I will leave mine @4.5Ghz on all cores with Auto Voltage @1.224v under load.

I had it @4.6 stable with 1.275v (stress testing Prime95, Intel XTU etc) but for whatever reason, my Cinebench score fell down, so did my 3DMark score.
So maybe, it wasn't that stable then. However, I had no thermal throttling. Temperatures @4.6 where around 80 to 82. @4.5 my max temps are around 74.

Here are my scores @4.5 Ghz. Looks good to me. Cinebench score is actually pretty good. So is 3DMark CPU Test.


----------



## [email protected]

Hello guys,

I have really serious problem and this drives me crazy. I tested about 8 hours with XTU and x264 16 loop 5GHz @ 1.325Vcore, 2.0 Input Voltage and Uncore 4.5GHz @ 1.2V no problem here but when i play game i get 124 BSOD code in every game about one hour later or sometimes half an hour. What cause of this?


----------



## error-id10t

Either temps or you're just not stable, raise the volts to 1.335 and try again.


----------



## [email protected]

Temps are fine, max core temp 80C with H105.


----------



## LandonAaron

124 is probably vcore. Games can use pci lanes and stress the cpu in ways that the "stress tests" don't check for. I like to run cpu stress test and gpuz pcie test simultaneously for this reason when stress testing. Just make sure you got good psu.


----------



## [email protected]

I think i have to bump the CPU voltage and already have Corsair HX850i.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> About Intel power saving features and C-States, I encountered a hard-freeze (requires reset) with no logs or BSOD what so ever, I've testing my CPU overclock to be stable on idle and load. This is while I'm playing and I don't think any of my hardware is faulty in any way.
> 
> Could this be because I used the unpark all cpu cores registry edit? (Which unpark's all cpu cores).
> 
> Could this have anything to do with having my Intel C-states on with my SSD as a Operating System (Boot / System) drive?


I unparked my cores ages ago and have left them that way because I'm lazy. Both my settings (4.0[with turbo to 4.4 enabled) and 4.7 for gaming) have never frozen, and speedstepping and c-states are enabled for both (laziness cuz i forget to drop back when just watching movies or surfing)

So basically, your unparked cores probably aren't the issue. The only real differences I see between out rigs are mobo (doubtful), I'm booting and gaming from SSD (but even when i wasn't with an unparked amd phenom II 965 no probs), and OS, i been "told" that win 8 doesn't park cores? I could be wrong, i h8 windows and only upgrade when forced (til the day I finally learn linux).

Anyway, are you sure you're giving your OC enough juice? I've found that benchmarking can be stable but score lower because it needed a bit more voltage, we're talking a 0.005v-0.01v (maybe even 0.015v) bump. Just a shot in the dark bud, GL.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Ok, I think I will leave mine @4.5Ghz on all cores with Auto Voltage @1.224v under load.
> 
> I had it @4.6 stable with 1.275v (stress testing Prime95, Intel XTU etc) but for whatever reason, my Cinebench score fell down, so did my 3DMark score.
> So maybe, it wasn't that stable then. However, I had no thermal throttling. Temperatures @4.6 where around 80 to 82. @4.5 my max temps are around 74.
> 
> Here are my scores @4.5 Ghz. Looks good to me. Cinebench score is actually pretty good. So is 3DMark CPU Test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My auto voltage at stock is 1.268v. Gross I know, and that's after I returned a stock 1.3v. Anyhow, I've found that benchmarking can be stable but score lower because you needed a bit more voltage, we're talking a 0.005v-0.01v (maybe even 0.015v) bump.
> 
> That being said the voltage jump you need for 100mhz is crazy. For example, even with my second somewhat less crappy chip I get 4.4 with manual 1.175v (had to bump it from 1.17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and 4.7 with 1.24v. To get to 4.8 I have to push to 1.31+v. I just don't think it's worth the voltage for for 100mhz and negligible performance increase.
> 
> As to your score falling, that could just be your chip breaking in and needing a tiny bit more juice.


----------



## Darkhaze

I've been scared to push for 5ghz. What is more damaging to the CPU, voltage or temperature? I can get 4.9 stable with 1.365v and the temps don't leave the 70's benching, but isn't that bad? Especially when i can get 4.7 with 1.24v and nice low temps. I'm sure i could throw like 1.42v at it and get 5ghz stable without temps that are super high, but that just seems like a really bad idea to me... or am I just being a wuss?


----------



## marik123

One interesting thing I found with my delided 4690k is when I leave the PCIE PLL Selection to auto, I was able to hit 4.7ghz(100x47) at 1.337v with cache at 4.2ghz manual 1.175v. I could run OCCT, XTU and X264 for hours without any issue. As soon as I start to play games, it would randomly give me a BSOD within 30 - 60 minutes. I thought I was unstable to went back to 4.6 (100x46) at 1.293v and been stable ever since. I still wanted my CPU to hit at least 4.7ghz, so I went back to set to 4.7 (100x47) at 1.337v again, changed my PCIE PLL from auto to SB PLL and right now I don't get any more BSOD in games and I can play hours on it. It's a very interesting thing to see.


----------



## tux1989

...


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Yup, 27.9 is what I use as well. Did some testing with this x264 tool, completely useless... bsod after like 20 seconds of prime95 even though setting passed 5 loops / 50mins.
> 
> Turned on a custom run this morning before leaving the house... coming back this afternoon and still running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=4900_1269_custom_7h45i6san.png
> 
> Looks like my bad stick doesn't do too badly at 2600. Not entirely broken it seems. AIDA Cache&Memory Benchmark is screaming!
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=aida_2600l2uaj.png
> 
> Some more results, CineBench R15 at 5.0GHz with my X-batch i7:


u

Batch number of that cpu running prime ?


----------



## aerotracks

L420B759


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> L420B759


Well next week a will be buying X441.
My L425B855 die.
She does 4.7Ghz/1.211v and 1.75v input voltage


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Well next week a will be buying X441.
> My L425B855 die.
> She does 4.7Ghz/1.211v *and 1.75v input voltage*


Sweet!~

Mobo?


----------



## aerotracks

Too bad it died.. 4.7 at 1.21V was pretty good!
Good luck with your next chip!


----------



## mycnam

My new 4790K can do 4.6GHz/4.2GHz at the default VCore 1.175V.

ASUS Z97-PRO
G.SKILL Ares 4x8GB DDR3-2133 1.50V 11-13-13-31-2N
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus w/ 2 fans in push and pull configuration
EVGA 750 G2

Both VCore and VRing set to Adaptive/Auto. If VCore is set to [email protected], it can pass Intel XTU stress test, but x264 will force close. I tried up to 1.27V VCore and still does not pass x264, temperature went up to 95C and I gave up.

EDIT: 1 hour x264 passed @ 4.6GHz.


----------



## tux1989

Asus z97-pro

4.5


4.6


4.7


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mycnam*
> 
> My new 4790K can do 4.6GHz/4.2GHz at the default VCore 1.175V.
> 
> ASUS Z97-PRO
> G.SKILL Ares 4x8GB DDR3-2133 1.50V 11-13-13-31-2N
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus w/ 2 fans in push and pull configuration
> EVGA 750 G2
> 
> Both VCore and VRing set to Adaptive/Auto. If VCore is set to [email protected], it can pass Intel XTU stress test, but x264 will force close. I tried up to 1.27V VCore and still does not pass x264, temperature went up to 95C and I gave up.
> 
> EDIT: 1 hour x264 passed @ 4.6GHz.


Congratulations for your results









Auto and Adaptive are two different things - two different Voltage Modes.

- How much has your VCore and your Cache Voltage raised during stress testing? HWiNFO64 could show you the min-max-average.
- Does the x264 test use the latest binaries?


----------



## mycnam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Congratulations for your results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auto and Adaptive are two different things - two different Voltage Modes.
> 
> - How much has your VCore and your Cache Voltage raised during stress testing? HWiNFO64 could show you the min-max-average.
> - Does the x264 test use the latest binaries?


Thanks. I am using the x264 binary from the other thread "Haswell Overclocking Guide [With Statistics]".

The max VCore and Cache Voltage without overclocking at 4.2GHz/4.0GHz cache is around 1.175V. With AIDA64 FPU, VCore can boost to 1.23V with adaptive. I figure if I select Adaptive mode and set the max voltage lower than 1.175V, it does not make any difference since the stock max voltage is already higher than that. So I just use Adaptive and max voltage as Auto.

This is much better than the old one which I RMA-ed, stock 1.275V @ 4.2GHz.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mycnam*
> 
> Thanks. I am using the x264 binary from the other thread "Haswell Overclocking Guide [With Statistics]".
> 
> The max VCore and Cache Voltage without overclocking at 4.2GHz is around 1.175V. With AIDA64 VCore can boost to 1.23V with adaptive. I figure it if I select Adaptive mode and set the max voltage lower than 1.175V, it does not make any difference since the stock max voltage is already higher than that. So I just use Adaptive and max voltage as Auto.
> 
> This is much better than the old one which I RMA-ed, stock 1.275V @ 4.2GHz.


I am using Adaptive too, for both my VCore and Cache. The reason I asked you is because Adaptive...adapts







What I mean is that when people say "my VCore is X for Y GHz", they usually mean their fixed (Override Mode) Core voltage. Because Adaptive adapts according to your chip's needs in voltage. For example, if you will run Prime95 using Adaptive = 1.175V you will observe that it will rise even more than what you've actually set it to.

If you wish, download the latest binaries from here. These days it is the file called "x264-r2538-121396c.exe". Save it on your desktop and rename it to "x264-64". Copy and paste it inside the Test folder, replacing the old one. Then run 5 loops, 16 threads, Normal priority.

PS: stock core voltage refers to the voltage at 4.0 GHz. What I asked you was how much is your max VCore and your max Cache voltage during stress testing at 4.6GHz...


----------



## mycnam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I am using Adaptive too, for both my VCore and Cache. The reason I asked you is because Adaptive...adapts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I mean is that when people say "my VCore is X for Y GHz", they usually mean their fixed (Override Mode) Core voltage. Because Adaptive adapts according to your chip's needs in voltage. For example, if you will run Prime95 using Adaptive = 1.175V you will observe that it will rise even more than what you've actually set it to.
> 
> If you wish, download the latest binaries from here. These days it is the file called "x264-r2538-121396c.exe". Save it on your desktop and rename it to "x264-64". Copy and paste it inside the Test folder, replacing the old one. Then run 5 loops, 16 threads, Normal priority.
> 
> PS: stock core voltage refers to the voltage at 4.0 GHz. What I asked you was how much is your max VCore and your max Cache voltage during stress testing at 4.6GHz...


Okay, I am trying the latest x264 binary now.

If you mean the stock core voltage at 4.0 GHz, it is 1.024V in UEFI BIOS but 1.007V from CPU-Z.

Even if I set any of the adaptive max voltage to anything lower than 1.175V, it will not adapt to lower than that for all cores at 4.4GHz since it is the default boost voltage. Here are the max voltage I get with adaptive/auto max:

speed, XTU and x264 voltage/AIDA voltage as shown in CPU-Z
4.0GHz, 1.007V/1.057V
4.2GHz, 1.092V/1.146V
4.4GHz, 1.176V/1.231V
4.6GHz, 1.176V/1.236V


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mycnam*
> 
> Okay, I am trying the latest x264 binary now.
> 
> If you mean the stock core voltage at 4.0 GHz, it is 1.024V in UEFI BIOS but 1.007V from CPU-Z.
> 
> Even if I set any of the adaptive max voltage to anything lower than 1.175V, it will not adapt to lower than that for all cores at 4.4GHz since it is the default boost voltage. Here are the max voltage I get with adaptive/auto max:
> 
> speed, XTU and x264 voltage/AIDA voltage as shown in CPU-Z
> 4.0GHz, 1.007V/1.057V
> 4.2GHz, 1.092V/1.146V
> 4.4GHz, 1.176V/1.231V
> 4.6GHz, 1.176V/1.236V


1) Good that you are trying with the latest binaries.
2) Stock voltage on the i7-4790K is the voltage at 4.0GHz , so this is the only thing I could mean.
3) Adaptive voltage mode works (applies) only on turbo frequencies. Not on stock frequencies = less or equal to 4.0GHz. The Vcore still drops though, and this requires all C-States enabled and Windows Power Options set to Balanced or Performance with min processor state to 0%
4) You better get HWiNFO64 to monitor all your min-max-average values, for voltages, temperatures and other values. CPU-Z does not show you what you need to know.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Ok, I think I will leave mine @4.5Ghz on all cores with Auto Voltage @1.224v under load.
> 
> I had it @4.6 stable with 1.275v (stress testing Prime95, Intel XTU etc) but for whatever reason, my Cinebench score fell down, so did my 3DMark score.
> So maybe, it wasn't that stable then. However, I had no thermal throttling. Temperatures @4.6 where around 80 to 82. @4.5 my max temps are around 74.
> 
> Here are my scores @4.5 Ghz. Looks good to me. Cinebench score is actually pretty good. So is 3DMark CPU Test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My auto voltage at stock is 1.268v. Gross I know, and that's after I returned a stock 1.3v. Anyhow, I've found that benchmarking can be stable but score lower because you needed a bit more voltage, we're talking a 0.005v-0.01v (maybe even 0.015v) bump.
> 
> That being said the voltage jump you need for 100mhz is crazy. For example, even with my second somewhat less crappy chip I get 4.4 with manual 1.175v (had to bump it from 1.17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and 4.7 with 1.24v. To get to 4.8 I have to push to 1.31+v. I just don't think it's worth the voltage for for 100mhz and negligible performance increase.
> 
> As to your score falling, that could just be your chip breaking in and needing a tiny bit more juice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. Yeah I had a manual max of 1.295 for 4.6 Ghz. My MoBo doesn't allow me greater than 1.3 manually.
> But since it is a B85 MoBo, I'm a little afraid to burn my VRM's if I am 24/7 on a high voltage. Right now, at 4.5 Ghz it is at a max of 1.242v when under load @Auto Voltage, dynamic (probably means adaptive for my MoBo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temepratures while stressing are around 73 degrees (had 1 small peak at 77 for a split second) on my Scythe Ashura 140mm CPU Cooler.
> But 903 in Cinebench compared to the 822 of the 4.4 Ghz 4770K is pretty good I think for 100Mhz more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CPU Batch is X441A. Dunno if thats a good batch though.
> Could it be that i had a problem at 4.6 Ghz because I just bumped up the VCore Voltage and left the rest on Auto? Should I also bump up other voltages manually?
Click to expand...


----------



## mycnam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> 1) Good that you are trying with the latest binaries.
> 2) Stock voltage on the i7-4790K is the voltage at 4.0GHz , so this is the only thing I could mean.
> 3) Adaptive voltage mode works (applies) only on turbo frequencies. Not on stock frequencies = less or equal to 4.0GHz. The Vcore still drops though, and this requires all C-States enabled and Windows Power Options set to Balanced or Performance with min processor state to 0%
> 4) You better get HWiNFO64 to monitor all your min-max-average values, for voltages, temperatures and other values. CPU-Z does not show you what you need to know.


I am able to pass x264 using the latest binary on both 4.6GHz and 4.7GHz.

4.6GHz/4.0GHz uncore: auto adaptive voltage - [email protected] and [email protected], max temp 81C
4.7GHz/4.5GHz uncore: VCore @ 1.21V and [email protected], max temp 86C

I don't even want to try 4.8GHz since it was not stable at 1.28V and the temp will exceed Hyper 212 Plus can handle.

BTW, I have the G.SKill F3-2133C11Q-32GAR 8GBx4 set, and I am able to run at both 2133MHz 11-13-13-31 1.50V XMP setting, or 2133MHz 10-12-12-31 1.65V OC. The benchmark seems the same. Which should I run?




Also my CPU batch is X440A894, hey LostParticle it's near your batch X440A911







:


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mycnam*
> 
> I am able to pass x264 using the latest binary on both 4.6GHz and 4.7GHz.
> 
> 4.6GHz/4.0GHz uncore: auto adaptive voltage - [email protected] and [email protected], max temp 81C
> 4.7GHz/4.5GHz uncore: VCore @ 1.21V and [email protected], max temp 86C
> 
> I don't even want to try 4.8GHz since it was not stable at 1.28V and the temp will exceed Hyper 212 Plus can handle.
> 
> BTW, I have the G.SKill F3-2133C11Q-32GAR 8GBx4 set, and I am able to run at both 2133MHz 11-13-13-31 1.50V XMP setting, or 2133MHz 10-12-12-31 1.65V OC. The benchmark seems the same. Which should I run?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my CPU batch is X440A894, hey LostParticle it's near your batch X440A911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


I have an x439 batch and so far highest I have been able to get is 4.8 at 1.35. The. I hit 80 degrees. I just research the IHS on my delid. Didn't get quite the temp drop I was looking for. Let me know how high yall can get those x440 chips to.


----------



## LandonAaron

Also anyone with a x439 chip? I have one that I sold unopened but now 5 days later the buyer still hasn't paid. Thinking about opening it up for a test drive. May hurt the resale value but I don't want a possible 5 ghz chip fall through my fingers.


----------



## jdorje

My stable settings of 4.6/1.285V that have worked for 6 months seem to no longer work. Stress tests fail in 1-10% of the time that I'd run them for at the previous settings. Bumping vid to 1.3V seems to restore stability.

Other than fiddling with a bunch of settings that i later returned to their current values, the only change over that period is to my ram. However I can't get over the feeling that the stability got worse during my tests when I found stable voltages for every multiplier from 20x to 46x, as crashes started happening soon after. Most of the crashes I get now are not full system crashes but simply an application crashing when under load.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> My stable settings of 4.6/1.285V that have worked for 6 months seem to no longer work. Stress tests fail in 1-10% of the time that I'd run them for at the previous settings. Bumping vid to 1.3V seems to restore stability.
> 
> Other than fiddling with a bunch of settings that i later returned to their current values, the only change over that period is to my ram. However I can't get over the feeling that the stability got worse during my tests when I found stable voltages for every multiplier from 20x to 46x, as crashes started happening soon after. Most of the crashes I get now are not full system crashes but simply an application crashing when under load.


Degradation? 4.6 @ 1.3V sounds like a pretty poor chip.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

I updated my entry again, please delete the old ones and just use the latest entry!
Thanks


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mycnam*
> 
> I am able to pass x264 using the latest binary on both 4.6GHz and 4.7GHz.
> 
> 4.6GHz/4.0GHz uncore: auto adaptive voltage - [email protected] and [email protected], max temp 81C
> 4.7GHz/4.5GHz uncore: VCore @ 1.21V and [email protected], max temp 86C
> 
> I don't even want to try 4.8GHz since it was not stable at 1.28V and the temp will exceed Hyper 212 Plus can handle.
> 
> BTW, I have the G.SKill F3-2133C11Q-32GAR 8GBx4 set, and I am able to run at both 2133MHz 11-13-13-31 1.50V XMP setting, or 2133MHz 10-12-12-31 1.65V OC. The benchmark seems the same. Which should I run?


I'm having my coffee now while taking a quick look at your screenshots. My comments:

1) Congratulations for your effort!








2) You do not have to run two monitoring tools at the same time while stress-testing, or even during normal use. It is counterproductive. Just use HWiNFO64, if you like it.
3) In your screenshots I observe that you did not run your system's fans, and perhaps not even your CPU cooler, at full speed, at 100% RPM. When you stress test always set all your system's fans at full load.
4) In your HWiNFO64 you have some erratic - invalid temperature values. Those are: Temp2, Temp4, Temp5. Remove them.
5) You have kind of low fps on the x264 test. I don't know why this is happening. Which power plan are you using on Windows?
6) The most impressive thing for me is that you were able to almost pass the test with your Cache at 45x with a max Cache voltage of 1.224V! I have mine at 44x , 1.250V. Perhaps this is an "ASUS thing" - I will check it out when I will install my system on my Hero VII.
7) From what I have observed you must have left quite of few voltages - settings on Auto. You should set your Vcore, Cache voltage and CPU Input voltage (VCCIN) manually, to fixed values. Only after establishing the "stability" of your OC you should use Adaptive, if you wish.
8) If you want to benchmark your RAM use AIDA64 memory benchmark, MaxxMEM2_preview, hyper_pi_0.99, super_pi_mod-1.5, and MemTest for stability. I would strongly suggest you to finish with your CPU overclock, first.
9) Always post screenshots - like you did this time - and never just write your values. Show them, do not just write them.
10) Batch number do not mean that much.

Finally, a personal and subjective observation:
People use to give and receive congratulations, reputation and all the applause according to how high they will manage to overclock while using as less voltage as possible. Yes, it is nice to have been lucky in the Silicon Lottery but I respect much more the man who has done his best to achieve the most he can possibly achieve on that certain average chip he happened to purchase. It takes much more effort to struggle (and learn) for the best you can achieve on an average chip than setting certain X low voltages on a golden one, and everything to work like magic. Because it is the Silicon lottery's magic and not yours, so much.

Good Luck


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Also anyone with a x439 chip? I have one that I sold unopened but now 5 days later the buyer still hasn't paid. Thinking about opening it up for a test drive. May hurt the resale value but I don't want a possible 5 ghz chip fall through my fingers.


Mine is an X439 and it does [email protected] definitely take yours for a test drive!


----------



## NIK1

I just picked up yesterday a i74790k batch X437B317,is this batch any good.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> My stable settings of 4.6/1.285V that have worked for 6 months seem to no longer work. Stress tests fail in 1-10% of the time that I'd run them for at the previous settings. Bumping vid to 1.3V seems to restore stability.
> 
> Other than fiddling with a bunch of settings that i later returned to their current values, the only change over that period is to my ram. However I can't get over the feeling that the stability got worse during my tests when I found stable voltages for every multiplier from 20x to 46x, as crashes started happening soon after. Most of the crashes I get now are not full system crashes but simply an application crashing when under load.


if you changed the ram I assume you moved to faster/tighter timed ram.

I recently went from adata 2400 cl 11 to gskill 2400 cl 10. I was getting some 101 bsods on settings that were stable for months with the new ram.

I switched S/A back to auto and increased cache voltage for 1.15 to 1.180 and it fixed my issue.

If I were you I would set the new ram to 1600 cl9 and test the old vcore settings to see if its stable there. Then if it is raise ram up as much as possible while maintaining core stability.

Moving to faster ram can mean basically starting over as the memory controller can be limited or can limit the oc especially up around 2400mhz +.

Thats why the good hw guides tell you to set ram to 1333/1600 and come back to it later. In your situation I dnt think its degradation as it happens at the same time you swapped out ram.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> I just picked up yesterday a i74790k batch X437B317,is this batch any good.


Can't really say as mine is a X439 batch but most the Vietnamese chips seem to be pretty good. Sometimes I really question whether or not batch numbers really mean much when you consider how many wafers there would be to a batch of chips how many chips to a wafer etc etc. Same with stock Vid mine has a stock Vid of 1.1v same as my last 4790k yet this one clocks much higher at lower volts. Other members here have a lower stock Vid than mine but don't clock as high or scale as well, bottom line I don't think batch numbers or stock Vid really mean much....just a rough guide only if that.


----------



## 12Cores

Still testing my overclocks, stable clocks so far with 2400mhz ram:

4ghz 1v
4.4ghz 1.25v
4.7ghz 1.29v
4.8ghz 1.34v
4.9ghz 1.37v

Its a good chip.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Still testing my overclocks, stable clocks so far with 2400mhz ram:
> 
> 4ghz 1v
> 4.4ghz 1.25v
> 4.7ghz 1.29v
> 4.8ghz 1.34v
> 4.9ghz 1.37v
> 
> Its a good chip.


Seems to scale really nicely,nice one.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> @vmsmusic
> 
> 4.6ghz @ 1.29v core
> 4.4ghz @ 1.24v cache
> 
> Your core overclock is OK, around average.
> 
> Your cache voltage might be a little too high. Have you tried lower voltages such as 1.05v, 1.15v or 1.20v for cache voltage and check if it runs stable?
> 
> When you set your power option profile to high performance, you're setting your CPU to be at the overclock / turbo speed the whole time, such as that 4.6 GHz overclock you have.
> 
> While using the *balanced* profile:
> If you set normal voltage with C-States and EIST, the cpu voltage does actually go down along with the cpu frequency, you may not see this in CPU-Z, but if you read the cpu voltages through another program such as HwInfo64 / HWmonitor you'll see the CPU voltage actually go down such as between 0.800v - 1.29V~, and of course it scales depending on CPU workload. It's actually better to run manual voltage than adaptive / offset voltage on the haswell generation CPU's because Adaptive / offset will put a little bit more voltage than what you've set it to, but feel free to choose what you think is best in your situation.
> 
> Heres how my power saving setup is done:
> 
> CPU Voltage: Manual @ desired CPU Voltage
> C-States Enabled (C1E, C3, C6 / C7)
> EIST: Enabled
> 
> Windows Power Plan: Balanced
> 
> I do have one question though, what voltages are you running on adaptive at the moment and what are they set to?
> 
> Such as VCCIN / Input voltage, Cache Voltage, CPU Voltage and etc.


Between the different C-states, which is best for power savings? I take it C3 is middle and C6/C7 is more of a lower state?


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Between the different C-states, which is best for power savings? I take it C3 is middle and C6/C7 is more of a lower state?


Yes that is correct. C6 / C7 are basically lower-power states for the CPU. You'll need to check if your power supply has to be haswell compatible if you're planning to enable these C6 / C7 Intel C-states.

If I am correct they all work together such as, it starts off on C3, then moves onto C6 and C7. So having them all enabled, you'll benefit the most in power saving for your CPU, instead of having just one of them enabled.


----------



## v1ral

Alright...
My CPU is at 4.7/4.4 vcore 1.255 bios uncore on 1.15 does my uncore seem fine??
I've tested 6 hours xtu and 4 realbench should I try and set auto voltages to a set value??
I think I set vccin to 1.75, what does that entail, should I raise it??
Temps max at 88.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Alright...
> My CPU is at 4.7/4.4 vcore 1.255 bios uncore on 1.15 does my uncore seem fine??
> I've tested 6 hours xtu and 4 realbench should I try and set auto voltages to a set value??
> I think I set vccin to 1.75, what does that entail, should I raise it??
> Temps max at 88.


1.15v is fine. i can run 42x cache at that voltage. so it possible thats a fine cache voltage. if you do get some odd code bsod while gaming later just try lowering the cache multi or bumping the voltage to remedy it.


----------



## v1ral

Thanks for the reassurance!!

I got so many questions honestly.

I've read people say to leave vccin at 1.95 for non-extreme overclocks, with this does it help stabilize temps as I go lower, or am I thinking that's with vring and uncore clocks??
I'm amazed that my mobo on auto settings handles adjustments well.
Also I know unforeseen has little impact on overall performance, should I leave it at 40 and lower vring below 1.15?


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> ...
> My CPU Batch is X441A. Dunno if thats a good batch though.
> Could it be that i had a problem at 4.6 Ghz because I just bumped up the VCore Voltage and left the rest on Auto? Should I also bump up other voltages manually?


I will be buying x441A868 .What is yours ?
Also did you overclock uncore and ram ? Because if you not there is no reason to bump other voltages.


----------



## mtrains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> I just picked up yesterday a i74790k batch X437B317,is this batch any good.


I have X437B260. My current stable 24/7 is 4.7 GHz at 1.215 Vcore. I had it stable at 4.8 GHz at 1.27 Vcore. Scaled it back a bit for 24/7 use. Did not try anything above 4.8 since I knew the Vcore is going to go above 1.3 which I didn't want to do.


----------



## v1ral

This is my batch X439B361 I'm hoping its a high overclocker.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> This is my batch X439B361 I'm hoping its a high overclocker.


Same batch as mine [email protected] I'm interested to see how yours performs, as I stated earlier I don't think batch numbers mean much but you might prove me wrong.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Alright...
> My CPU is at 4.7/4.4 vcore 1.255 bios uncore on 1.15 does my uncore seem fine??
> I've tested 6 hours xtu and 4 realbench should I try and set auto voltages to a set value??
> I think I set vccin to 1.75, what does that entail, should I raise it??
> Temps max at 88.


Your voltages are good. My chip might need 1.8v input for 1.255 vid; lack of input voltage causes me tediously rare crashes.

I don't know what you mean by "max", but 88c is quite hot.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Your voltages are good. My chip might need 1.8v input for 1.255 vid; lack of input voltage causes me tediously rare crashes.
> 
> I don't know what you mean by "max", but 88c is quite hot.


If its 88c in x264 it needs some more/better cooling for sure.

If thats 88c in p95 with avx2, fma3 enabled its not bad but I would stress it with x264 to save wear.


----------



## azanimefan

ah, well i just joined.

right now struggling with this cpu. seems to be a very lame overclocker, but then again i've never overclocked haswell so i probably don't know the tricks yet.

right now it's prime stable at 4.3ghz and 1.25v on the vcore; i can't get it stable at 4.4 or higher no matter the vcore i use, or the ram clocks. so i gotta know, there is something i'm missing right?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> ah, well i just joined.
> 
> right now struggling with this cpu. seems to be a very lame overclocker, but then again i've never overclocked haswell so i probably don't know the tricks yet.
> 
> right now it's prime stable at 4.3ghz and 1.25v on the vcore; i can't get it stable at 4.4 or higher no matter the vcore i use, or the ram clocks. so i gotta know, there is something i'm missing right?


Vcore and input voltage are the only things you really have to adjust for a basic overclock. You can try 1.9V inout voltage to see if that helps at all.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Vcore and input voltage are the only things you really have to adjust for a basic overclock. You can try 1.9V inout voltage to see if that helps at all.


thanks. i'll give it a try. with luck that might get me past 4.3; because my issue isn't temps yet, there should be more in this chip (i hope)

EDIT: nope. still won't even boot to windows at 4.4ghz


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> thanks. i'll give it a try. with luck that might get me past 4.3; because my issue isn't temps yet, there should be more in this chip (i hope)
> 
> EDIT: nope. still won't even boot to windows at 4.4ghz


Sounds like a poor chip, you'll probably need to use more vcore.


----------



## Droidriven

Ok boys and girls, I need some suggestions for a good micro atx board to OC the 4790k and RAM? Most of the mobos I would choose are atx but I have a case already that is for a micro atx mobo, I have an older full atx case but I don't want to use it and I don't want to buy another if I can work with my micro case. If I can't find something satisfactory in micro then I guess I'll mod my old full atx case or order another if it comes down to it.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Sounds like a poor chip, you'll probably need to use more vcore.


yep. i would if it mattered. I can get it into windows with 1.3V on the vcore and 4.4ghz, but even increasing the vcore to 1.35 doesn't help it pass ANY stress test. (usually just blue screens a second in)

and yes, i also ran a memtest86 on the ram just to make sure it wasn't a ram issue. The ram's fine, the system is rock solid stable at stock, it's actually stress test stable at 4.0ghz on stock vcore. but then the vcore requirements get progressively worse. At 4.3ghz it just tops out.

Stupid Vietnamese fab. Oh well, it's not a big deal. This is a placeholder chip/system till skylake comes out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Ok boys and girls, I need some suggestions for a good micro atx board to OC the 4790k and RAM? Most of the mobos I would choose are atx but I have a case already that is for a micro atx mobo, I have an older full atx case but I don't want to use it and I don't want to buy another if I can work with my micro case. If I can't find something satisfactory in micro then I guess I'll mod my old full atx case or order another if it comes down to it.


I'm rolling with a Asus Maximus Gene VI right now. the bios flashback makes the ROG z87 motherboards tremendous steals for DC owners (they're being sold pretty cheap right now). heck, mine actually came with the latest bios uninstalled, so i didn't even need the flashback feature


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> yep. i would if it mattered. I can get it into windows with 1.3V on the vcore and 4.4ghz, but even increasing the vcore to 1.35 doesn't help it pass ANY stress test. (usually just blue screens a second in)
> 
> and yes, i also ran a memtest86 on the ram just to make sure it wasn't a ram issue. The ram's fine, the system is rock solid stable at stock, it's actually stress test stable at 4.0ghz on stock vcore. but then the vcore requirements get progressively worse. At 4.3ghz it just tops out.
> 
> Stupid Vietnamese fab.


Bummer


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Bummer


no biggy. I'd entertain delidding if i thought it would help, but my problem isn't temp related at all. So it won't help me.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> ah, well i just joined.
> 
> right now struggling with this cpu. seems to be a very lame overclocker, but then again i've never overclocked haswell so i probably don't know the tricks yet.
> 
> right now it's prime stable at 4.3ghz and 1.25v on the vcore; i can't get it stable at 4.4 or higher no matter the vcore i use, or the ram clocks. so i gotta know, there is something i'm missing right?


Is your cache/ring ratio on auto?

What chip?


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Sounds like a poor chip, you'll probably need to use more vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> yep. i would if it mattered. I can get it into windows with 1.3V on the vcore and 4.4ghz, but even increasing the vcore to 1.35 doesn't help it pass ANY stress test. (usually just blue screens a second in)
> 
> and yes, i also ran a memtest86 on the ram just to make sure it wasn't a ram issue. The ram's fine, the system is rock solid stable at stock, it's actually stress test stable at 4.0ghz on stock vcore. but then the vcore requirements get progressively worse. At 4.3ghz it just tops out.
> 
> Stupid Vietnamese fab. Oh well, it's not a big deal. This is a placeholder chip/system till skylake comes out.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Ok boys and girls, I need some suggestions for a good micro atx board to OC the 4790k and RAM? Most of the mobos I would choose are atx but I have a case already that is for a micro atx mobo, I have an older full atx case but I don't want to use it and I don't want to buy another if I can work with my micro case. If I can't find something satisfactory in micro then I guess I'll mod my old full atx case or order another if it comes down to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm rolling with a Asus Maximus Gene VI right now. the bios flashback makes the ROG z87 motherboards tremendous steals for DC owners (they're being sold pretty cheap right now). heck, mine actually came with the latest bios uninstalled, so i didn't even need the flashback feature
Click to expand...

I was kinda thinking something in Z97 but I'll check your board out and see.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> I will be buying x441A868 .What is yours ?
> Also did you overclock uncore and ram ? Because if you not there is no reason to bump other voltages.


X441A689

No. I didn't OC uncore (It's @4.0Ghz) and Ram is also on Auto (DDR3 1866 @ 1600) I just overclock my multiplier (@4.5) and left all voltages on Auto. Totally stable. I tried 4.6 @1.275v Vcore manually, Board would boost at 1.31 under load (rest voltages on Auto). Stress test was stable but my scores fell down. Maybe it was too much Voltage. I had no thermal throttling. Temperatures @4.6 were around 80 max.


----------



## mycnam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I'm having my coffee now while taking a quick look at your screenshots. My comments:
> 
> 1) Congratulations for your effort!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) You do not have to run two monitoring tools at the same time while stress-testing, or even during normal use. It is counterproductive. Just use HWiNFO64, if you like it.
> 3) In your screenshots I observe that you did not run your system's fans, and perhaps not even your CPU cooler, at full speed, at 100% RPM. When you stress test always set all your system's fans at full load.
> 4) In your HWiNFO64 you have some erratic - invalid temperature values. Those are: Temp2, Temp4, Temp5. Remove them.
> 5) You have kind of low fps on the x264 test. I don't know why this is happening. Which power plan are you using on Windows?
> 6) The most impressive thing for me is that you were able to almost pass the test with your Cache at 45x with a max Cache voltage of 1.224V! I have mine at 44x , 1.250V. Perhaps this is an "ASUS thing" - I will check it out when I will install my system on my Hero VII.
> 7) From what I have observed you must have left quite of few voltages - settings on Auto. You should set your Vcore, Cache voltage and CPU Input voltage (VCCIN) manually, to fixed values. Only after establishing the "stability" of your OC you should use Adaptive, if you wish.
> 8) If you want to benchmark your RAM use AIDA64 memory benchmark, MaxxMEM2_preview, hyper_pi_0.99, super_pi_mod-1.5, and MemTest for stability. I would strongly suggest you to finish with your CPU overclock, first.
> 9) Always post screenshots - like you did this time - and never just write your values. Show them, do not just write them.
> 10) Batch number do not mean that much.
> 
> Finally, a personal and subjective observation:
> People use to give and receive congratulations, reputation and all the applause according to how high they will manage to overclock while using as less voltage as possible. Yes, it is nice to have been lucky in the Silicon Lottery but I respect much more the man who has done his best to achieve the most he can possibly achieve on that certain average chip he happened to purchase. It takes much more effort to struggle (and learn) for the best you can achieve on an average chip than setting certain X low voltages on a golden one, and everything to work like magic. Because it is the Silicon lottery's magic and not yours, so much.
> 
> Good Luck


I am using the default Balanced power plan. I set most of the settings Auto to keep this OC simple. I tuned all case fans to 100%, and you know what, I can do 4.8GHz at 1.27V manual voltage x264 stable! But at 1.27V adaptive it will go up to 1.3xV and be thermal throttling when running AIDA64 stress test. For 4.9GHz, I tried up to 1.33V and it's thermal throttling but still not passing x264. The limiting factor is the cooling now.



I am done for now! I will be using 4.7GHz 1.21V/4.5GHz 1.21V cache as the daily driver. I tried 49x/49x/48x/47x for different number of cores but I don't find any difference in RealBench.

As a recap, my setup:


i7-4790K
ASUS Z97-PRO
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus dual-fan in push and pull
G.Skill F3-2133C11Q-32GAR 8GBx4 DDR3-2133 11-13-13-31-2N 1.50V
Results:


4.6GHz/4.4GHz cache: default adaptive 1.175V/1.185V cache, 81C
4.7GHz/4.5GHz cache: 1.21V/1.21V cache, 86C
4.8GHz/4.5GHz cache: 1.27V/1.21V cache, 93C
4.9GHz/4.0GHz cache: 1.33V+? not x264 stable, 100C+ thermal throttling

I am grateful for this new chip since the old chip I returned, be default no OC, boosted to 1.275V already and not even stable with 32GB of memory.


----------



## cr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Ok boys and girls, I need some suggestions for a good micro atx board to OC the 4790k and RAM? Most of the mobos I would choose are atx but I have a case already that is for a micro atx mobo, I have an older full atx case but I don't want to use it and I don't want to buy another if I can work with my micro case. If I can't find something satisfactory in micro then I guess I'll mod my old full atx case or order another if it comes down to it.


Check-out the GIGABYTE GA-G1.Sniper M5-


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Ok boys and girls, I need some suggestions for a good micro atx board to OC the 4790k and RAM? Most of the mobos I would choose are atx but I have a case already that is for a micro atx mobo, I have an older full atx case but I don't want to use it and I don't want to buy another if I can work with my micro case. If I can't find something satisfactory in micro then I guess I'll mod my old full atx case or order another if it comes down to it.


The Asus Maximus 7 Gene gets my vote.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132136


----------



## aerotracks

Z87M OC Formula is excellent, been using it for almost all benching I was up to lately


----------



## v1ral

88c using real bench and xtu, so there roughly the same temps for both tests.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Should i stick with 5ghz 1.37V or go with 4.8ghz 1.28v for 24/7?


----------



## benjamen50

I just got a 0x1A - (Which leads to a Memory Management) BSOD with my Intel Core i7 4790K Overclock.

*Motherboard (Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK) BIOS Settings:*

Running all voltages modified here on manual.
4.7 GHz Core OC
4.4 GHz Uncore OC
1.150V Cache / Ring Voltage
1.9V Vrin
1866 MHz rated ram overclocked to 2400 MHz (CAS Timings: 12-13-13-33, Ram Voltage = 1.68v)
Intel C1E, Speedstep, C3, C6 / C7 all on auto.
Does anyone have any idea what I might be doing wrong or what could be causing it? This is after I woke my computer up from sleep mode and then started playing games after about 10 minutes & the BSOD occured.

I'll try increasing my CPU voltage up a bit and see if that helps.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Is your cache/ring ratio on auto?
> 
> What chip?


-Yes

i5-4690k

as i was saying previously, it's 100% benching stable at stock, the ram passed memtest86 at both "generic/base" settings and xmp. I can bump the cpu clock up to 4.0 and still pass stability testing without even touching the vcore (stock vcore is 1.02V on this chip, nice and cool). After that point it takes tremendous bumps in vcore to get additional clocks. 4.1 takes 1.10V, 4.2 takes 1.19V and 4.3 takes 1.25V

though i have plenty of thermal headroom at 1.25V (even with my fan profile set as low as i can make the cpu fan spin, it won't hit 90C during a prime95 or ibt run) it simply won't pass a stability test at 4.4ghz, heck it takes 1.30V just to get it to boot into windows at 4.4ghz, and i've tried up to 1.35V to stabilize. On an AMD i'd say it was the ram or something in the memory controller that's being undervolted. It's blue screen crashing, which on an AMD system means a memory issue (that's why i played with memtest86), i don't know enough about haswell to know the crashes well enough when overclocking to find the solution to this issue.

sidenote: i did try setting the input voltage to 1.9V as suggested in here, no effect on performance or max overclocks.

the only other explanation i have is a core might be weak. it could just be a lame chip which can't overclock well. there is no harm to this possibility. I just can't shake the nagging feeling that there is something more i could do to make it work. Unfortunately all the haswell overclocking guides i've found basically imply vcore and cpu multiplier is all i really need to play with (while the ram sits at basic settings; not XMP)

sidenote: out of desperation i did try the ROG auto overclocking feature on this motherboard. unfortunately the only "step" it will work on is 4.0ghz. the 4.2 is unstable and the 4.4 and 4.6ghz overclocks all fail to even post.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I just got a 0x1A - (Which leads to a Memory Management) BSOD with my Intel Core i7 4790K Overclock.
> 
> *Motherboard (Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK) BIOS Settings:*
> 
> Running all voltages modified here on manual.
> 4.7 GHz Core OC
> 4.4 GHz Uncore OC
> 1.150V Cache / Ring Voltage
> 1.9V Vrin
> 1866 MHz rated ram overclocked to 2400 MHz (CAS Timings: 12-13-13-33, Ram Voltage = 1.68v)
> Intel C1E, Speedstep, C3, C6 / C7 all on auto.
> Does anyone have any idea what I might be doing wrong or what could be causing it? This is after I woke my computer up from sleep mode and then started playing games after about 10 minutes & the BSOD occured.


MEMORY_MANAGEMENT??


----------



## benjamen50

I think my VCore was set too low, haven't tested it for a long period on stress test so that would explain why I was getting BSOD / freeze issues.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I think my VCore was set too low, haven't tested it for a long period on stress test so that would explain why I was getting BSOD / freeze issues.


If it was Vcore bsod would be 124 or whea.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> If it was Vcore bsod would be 124 or whea.


System agent VCCSA maybe hmm..


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> -Yes
> 
> i5-4690k
> 
> sidenote: out of desperation i did try the ROG auto overclocking feature on this motherboard. unfortunately the only "step" it will work on is 4.0ghz. the 4.2 is unstable and the 4.4 and 4.6ghz overclocks all fail to even post.


What are you cache settings? Try your 4.4ghz 1.35v again with cache at 3.3ghz 1.150v. Leave input 1.9v.

If your cache was on auto it can definitely cause the oc to fall apart around 4.3-4.4ghz.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> -Yes
> 
> i5-4690k
> 
> as i was saying previously, it's 100% benching stable at stock, the ram passed memtest86 at both "generic/base" settings and xmp. I can bump the cpu clock up to 4.0 and still pass stability testing without even touching the vcore (stock vcore is 1.02V on this chip, nice and cool). After that point it takes tremendous bumps in vcore to get additional clocks. 4.1 takes 1.10V, 4.2 takes 1.19V and 4.3 takes 1.25V
> 
> though i have plenty of thermal headroom at 1.25V (even with my fan profile set as low as i can make the cpu fan spin, it won't hit 90C during a prime95 or ibt run) it simply won't pass a stability test at 4.4ghz, heck it takes 1.30V just to get it to boot into windows at 4.4ghz, and i've tried up to 1.35V to stabilize. On an AMD i'd say it was the ram or something in the memory controller that's being undervolted. It's blue screen crashing, which on an AMD system means a memory issue (that's why i played with memtest86), i don't know enough about haswell to know the crashes well enough when overclocking to find the solution to this issue.
> 
> sidenote: i did try setting the input voltage to 1.9V as suggested in here, no effect on performance or max overclocks.
> 
> the only other explanation i have is a core might be weak. it could just be a lame chip which can't overclock well. there is no harm to this possibility. I just can't shake the nagging feeling that there is something more i could do to make it work. Unfortunately all the haswell overclocking guides i've found basically imply vcore and cpu multiplier is all i really need to play with (while the ram sits at basic settings; not XMP)
> 
> sidenote: out of desperation i did try the ROG auto overclocking feature on this motherboard. unfortunately the only "step" it will work on is 4.0ghz. the 4.2 is unstable and the 4.4 and 4.6ghz overclocks all fail to even post.


RMA.


----------



## v1ral

I have a dumb question...
In my mobo bios should I leave vdroop control at auto or adjust it? It increases from 25%-100%, and what does this actually correlate to my VID to vcore in monitoring programs such as hwinfo etc.

My cooler isn't the greatest but I'm sure it's able to cool my cpu better than 88c in real bench and XTU, I have a corsair h70.

Edit: Just finished one loop of x264 and max temps are 84ish, settings are as follows.
47 core
40 uncore
VID 1.21
VCCIN 1.95
Everything else is on Auto with the exception of disabling power saving features.

Should I lower VID and go from there?


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I have a dumb question...
> In my mobo bios should I leave vdroop control at auto or adjust it? It increases from 25%-100%, and what does this actually correlate to my VID to vcore in monitoring programs such as hwinfo etc.
> 
> My cooler isn't the greatest but I'm sure it's able to cool my cpu better than 88c in real bench and XTU, I have a corsair h70.


Most everyone who OC does 100%, and some motherboards even do 115%.

Use what ever settings gets your in windows 100% load vcore closes to bios setting.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I have a dumb question...
> In my mobo bios should I leave vdroop control at auto or adjust it? It increases from 25%-100%, and what does this actually correlate to my VID to vcore in monitoring programs such as hwinfo etc.
> 
> My cooler isn't the greatest but I'm sure it's able to cool my cpu better than 88c in real bench and XTU, I have a corsair h70.


whats your voltage at?


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> whats your voltage at?


As of right now Vcore in bios is 1.21 with vdroop control at auto, but with testing that I've done when I first tried to overclock to 47 it was 1.255 but with vdroop settings at 100%.

I want to do this overclocking business over again in hopes of lowering my temps a bit, and before even thinking about if I need a delid. I have pretty high hopes for this batch as it was just handed to me by the Microcenter employee.


----------



## Darkhaze

Dude, call intel. They'll overnight u a new chip (for $25), and they;ll charge ur card for the price til the other is returned and then reimburse you. I ended up getting them to waive the $25 and by the time I returned the chip I'd made $60 on the exchange rate lol, so my i7 DC only ended up costing me $240 Canadian, now newegg(.ca) is charging 420? yikes...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> Dude, call intel. They'll overnight u a new chip (for $25), and they;ll charge ur card for the price til the other is returned and then reimburse you. I ended up getting them to waive the $25 and by the time I returned the chip I'd made $60 on the exchange rate lol, so my i7 DC only ended up costing me $240 Canadian, now newegg(.ca) is charging 420? yikes...


I did a standard RMA for mobo cpu light no video. The only question asked was if i tried another mobo. They did not even test the cpu.

My replacement shipped as soon as they verified the sn on the return.

The whole process from chat with rep to new cpu in my hand was only 5 days. Not as fast as cross ship but still amazing for an rma.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> As of right now Vcore in bios is 1.21 with vdroop control at auto, but with testing that I've done when I first tried to overclock to 47 it was 1.255 but with vdroop settings at 100%.
> 
> I want to do this overclocking business over again in hopes of lowering my temps a bit, and before even thinking about if I need a delid. I have pretty high hopes for this batch as it was just handed to me by the Microcenter employee.


thats very hot for 1.25v. What cooler do you have? Have you tried checking temps with the side panel off?

You may have an airflow issue. If you see a significant temp change with side panel off then you have airflow problem. You definitely should not have to delid to run 1.25v.

With proper cooling a 4790k should be low 60s or mid 50s even at 1.22v (running x264).


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I did a standard RMA for mobo cpu light no video. The only question asked was if i tried another mobo. They did not even test the cpu.
> 
> My replacement shipped as soon as they verified the sn on the return.
> 
> The whole process from chat with rep to new cpu in my hand was only 5 days. Not as fast as cross ship but still amazing for an rma.
> thats very hot for 1.25v. What cooler do you have? Have you tried checking temps with the side panel off?
> 
> You may have an airflow issue. If you see a significant temp change with side panel off then you have airflow problem. You definitely should not have to delid to run 1.25v.
> 
> With proper cooling a 4790k should be low 60s or mid 50s even at 1.22v (running x264).


That's what I figured with temps.
I have an air 540 with the three stock fans as intake *two in the front and one up top towards the front* , then the h70 with both fans exhausting air at the rear of the case.
oh yeah forgot to ask how is every one setting up their x264 before stress, like is it on normal or high etc...


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> ...
> 
> oh yeah forgot to ask how is every one setting up their x264 before stress, like is it on normal or high etc...


http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/15360_80#post_23751910


----------



## ViTosS

Hello guys, I got a problem here with my i7 4790k, I'm rock stable at 1.23v and 4.4Ghz (manual voltage set to 1.23v), but I'm not stable using an offset voltage, I mean, my stock frequency and vcore is 4.4Ghz and 1.27v, so I did a negative offset of -0.040v, resulting in 1.23v that I was stable using manual voltage. The problem is that I get BSODs sometimes while playing games, its very rare to happen, but sometimes it happens. Any ideas? Also I don't know why my 4790k asks so much voltage (1.27v) to run stock frequency.

Thank you.


----------



## replica9000

Possible that -0.040v is crashing when the chip is scaling down voltages. So under load it's stable, but when idle, the voltage is too low and crashing.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> Possible that -0.040v is crashing when the chip is scaling down voltages. So under load it's stable, but when idle, the voltage is too low and crashing.


Understood. But I don't want to use 1.23v manual set, because even using C-States, the voltage doesn't drop, it only drops when I'm using offset mode.

So do you recommend I need to use more voltage? Try like -0.035v resulting in 1.235v full load?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Hello guys, I got a problem here with my i7 4790k, I'm rock stable at 1.23v and 4.4Ghz (manual voltage set to 1.23v), but I'm not stable using an offset voltage, I mean, my stock frequency and vcore is 4.4Ghz and 1.27v, so I did a negative offset of -0.040v, resulting in 1.23v that I was stable using manual voltage. The problem is that I get BSODs sometimes while playing games, its very rare to happen, but sometimes it happens. Any ideas? Also I don't know why my 4790k asks so much voltage (1.27v) to run stock frequency.
> 
> Thank you.


What I do not understand is why do you have to change the VCore while you run at the default frequency?
And how can you crash while gaming? IF your problem would be low V on idle, you would crash on idle. BSOD-ing while gaming means "I need more VCore" or other kind of voltage.

Why don't you just load Optimized Defaults, set an XMP profile for your RAM and enjoy your computer? 4.4GHz is the default (turbo). IF you will observe ANY kind of BSOD while on Optimized Defaults, proceed with RMA immediately.


----------



## Droidriven

I'm thinking of going with the ASrock Fatal1ty z97 killer to go with my micro case and 4790k or the 4690k. Is this board a decent choice?


----------



## Droidriven

My second choice would be the Asus z97 pro (WiFi/ac) if a decide to go for a full atx build but that would require a new case or a few ingenious mods to an old full tower case but I'm up to if necessary, I've for four cases here to work with, 3 micro and one ATX


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> What I do not understand is why do you have to change the VCore while you run at the default frequency?
> And how can you crash while gaming? IF your problem would be low V on idle, you would crash on idle. BSOD-ing while gaming means "I need more VCore" or other kind of voltage.
> 
> Why don't you just load Optimized Defaults, set an XMP profile for your RAM and enjoy your computer? 4.4GHz is the default (turbo). IF you will observe ANY kind of BSOD while on Optimized Defaults, proceed with RMA immediately.


Because the stock vcore I found too high, it reports 1.27v at full load and 4.4Ghz by stock, I thought I could undervolt that and seems 1.23v is stable, but only stable while manually set and not using offset voltage.

Well, I'm going to test a few more now using negative offset voltage of -0.030v, if I still get BSOD (actually isn't BSOD, the computer freezes in-game and restart without warning)


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Because the stock vcore I found too high, it reports 1.27v at full load and 4.4Ghz by stock, I thought I could undervolt that and seems 1.23v is stable, but only stable while manually set and not using offset voltage.
> 
> Well, I'm going to test a few more now using negative offset voltage of -0.030v, if I still get BSOD (actually isn't BSOD, the computer freezes in-game and restart without warning)


It is not high. It also depends what do you mean by "full load". Prime95, for example?! Something else? Anyway...whatever it suites you.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> It is not high. It also depends what do you mean by "full load". Prime95, for example?! Something else? Anyway...whatever it suites you.


1.27v not high? I agree is not high for overcloking, like 4.8Ghz, but 1.27v for 4.4Ghz (stock)?









I have an H105 and using 1.23v there are games which push my temperatures to 60~70. Imagine that now with 1.27v?


----------



## Mega Man

and what is your cooler ?? 212??


----------



## LandonAaron

I'm hitting a wall on my OC, and need some help. Overclocking up to 4.7 and 4.8 Ghz the only BSOD code I got was 124. I could up the Vcore and it would go away. But starting with 4.9Ghz and I started getting a 101 BSOD code and 124 BSOD code. Upping Vcore and VCCIN I was able to get stable. But now trying to hit 5 Ghz, I only ever get BSOD 101, and I have gone all the way up to 1.5V Vcore, and 2.15 VCCIN. Temps are still okay getting into the high 70's and just touching 80 degrees briefly, but I don't feel comfortable going over 1.5V.

What is BSOD 101 usually indicate?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> What is BSOD 101 *usually* indicate?


Lack of Core voltage.


----------



## v1ral

Alright can I get some insight/opinions on this..
Just did 10 runs of x264 I passed with a bump of .01 to the VID, so right now I have my VID @ 1.23.
Before the bump I got a BSOD it said something about clock_watch or something like that, so I bump it up, should I try lowering to by .005 and retry the test?

VCCIN is at 1.95 and vdroop control is at 25% vcore is showing in hwinfo as being 1.248, absolute max temps are 91 at the highest point in the test.
Everything else is at AUTO with power savings disabled.


----------



## LandonAaron

I thought I had a pretty decent chip on my hands, but I just found out my stock VID is 1.26. Isn't that pretty high for stock?


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Hello guys, I got a problem here with my i7 4790k, I'm rock stable at 1.23v and 4.4Ghz (manual voltage set to 1.23v), but I'm not stable using an offset voltage, I mean, my stock frequency and vcore is 4.4Ghz and 1.27v, so I did a negative offset of -0.040v, resulting in 1.23v that I was stable using manual voltage. The problem is that I get BSODs sometimes while playing games, its very rare to happen, but sometimes it happens. Any ideas? Also I don't know why my 4790k asks so much voltage (1.27v) to run stock frequency.
> 
> Thank you.


It could be at some point as your voltage/frequency is dropping you have too little vcore while using offset. I just use a manual setting with mine... If you want voltage/frequency drop with the proper C States enabled that will still happen (most monitoring programs may make it look like its not because the voltage that drops will have some odd name.. but you'll realize which one it is if you look at the max/min voltages).

If you have power savings off etc so that your cpu isn't dropping speed then I'm not sure but then I would guess you'd just have a manual setting with no offset.

For reference out of the box my Maximus VII Gene will set my voltage to 1.27 after I enable XMP. So that seems pretty much par for the course voltage wise (I believe in your link you have the same motherboard.) So I've just always used a manual setting with mine.


----------



## Dragonsyph

VID and vcore are not the same


----------



## v1ral

I think I'm gonna stick with 1.23 VID, vcore goes up to 1.248, I suppose I got a mediocre chip to say the least.

Thoughts??


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> RMA.


RMA what? the cpu works. it just doesn't want to overclock. Seems a silly reason to RMA it. Besides i mean to sell this whole system in the fall when skylake comes out. It's not like i mean to keep this very long.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> What are you cache settings? Try your 4.4ghz 1.35v again with cache at 3.3ghz 1.150v. Leave input 1.9v.
> 
> If your cache was on auto it can definitely cause the oc to fall apart around 4.3-4.4ghz.


I'll give this a try.


----------



## azanimefan

UPDATE:

changing the cache to 3.3ghz/1.15v did nothing.









Thank you for trying to help though. just a lame overclocker is all. Its not a big deal. My experiment in a semi-passive cooled gaming rig is a pretty huge success with this build. the only fan in the rig that spins all the time is the cpu fan (at 600rpm, it makes zero noise), it spins up the case fans from time to time when gaming, and the gpu fan only operates infrequently, and rarely fast enough to hear.

throw in the lack of a hard drive and me lucking out with zero coil whine and this is the most quiet gaming capable machine I've ever owned.


----------



## TheADLA

My system @4.6








Is something wrong? Voltage wise (too much??) ? Maybe just a bad batch? (X441A689) because @4.5 everything on Auto,results are just a little bit below 4.6Ghz
















MSI B85-G43 GAMING MoBo
I7 4790K @ 4.6
VCore 1.275 Manual
Rest @ Auto
Uncore 4.0 Ghz
No thermal throttling

I gained some points @4.6 Ghz. I put VCore manually on 1.275 and put the Vcore, whatever it was, from dynamic to override and gained 15 points on Cinebench. 13082 on CPU 3DMark. Does everything look normal ?. Thank you guys for checking because I saw other peeps had over 1000 points on Cinebench @ 4.7. I still think something is wrong or I forgot something. Thanks again guys







I know y'all are busy








Much appreciated.





- Thought a B85 Mainboard doesn't go above 1.3v. Proved y'all wrong







-


----------



## aerotracks

Buy a Z board








B boards are not meant for overclocking. Even if your CPU temps are fine, the VRM section might be the limiting factor.
Also, you can't overclock your memory with H/B boards which can make a significant impact on scores.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> My system @4.6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is something wrong? Voltage wise (too much??) ? Maybe just a bad batch? (X441A689) because @4.5 everything on Auto,results are just a little bit below 4.6Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Thought a B85 Mainboard doesn't go above 1.3v. Proved y'all wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


Iv never seen any one get over 1000 points with that overclock. You wont get 1000+ until you are 5ghz. And your vcore is at 1.304.

And your ring V is hitting 1.224 which is to much for x40.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Iv never seen any one get over 1000 points with that overclock. You wont get 1000+ until you are 5ghz. And your vcore is at 1.304.
> 
> And your ring V is hitting 1.224 which is to much for x40.


Ok. Yeah I get it. So for now, 4.5 Ghz @ everything on Auto would be the better choice until I get a Z97 Board ?

I got another screenshot of Prime95 @4.6


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Buy a Z board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B boards are not meant for overclocking. Even if your CPU temps are fine, the VRM section might be the limiting factor.
> Also, you can't overclock your memory with H/B boards which can make a significant impact on scores.


Thanks for the input. So I better stay @4.5 until I got a Z97 Board then. Just posted another Prime95 screenshot.
Thanks again


----------



## aerotracks

28.5 is too harsh on the cpu, better to use 27.9.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Ok. Yeah I get it. So for now, 4.5 Ghz @ everything on Auto would be the better choice until I get a Z97 Board ?
> 
> I got another screenshot of Prime95 @4.6


What are your temps after 20+ mins of prim95?> As fare as us telling you what volts to use, its all on you as every cheap will clock different. Mine can do 4.8 ghz at 1.28, 4.9 at 1.33 and 5ghz at 1.37. Yours might need 1.3 just for 4.6, its hard for us to tell.

Whats wrong with 4.4ghz stock with the turbo enhancement mode on so it does x44 all core ?


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> What are your temps after 20+ mins of prim95?> As fare as us telling you what volts to use, its all on you as every cheap will clock different. Mine can do 4.8 ghz at 1.28, 4.9 at 1.33 and 5ghz at 1.37. Yours might need 1.3 just for 4.6, its hard for us to tell.
> 
> Whats wrong with 4.4ghz stock with the turbo enhancement mode on so it does x44 all core ?


Temps after 20 minutes are @80 degrees. I had a total nice Overclock @4.5 (all cores) with all voltages on Auto and 903cb on Cinebench. Just wanted to see what I can do for now with that board. I put the manual voltage @ 1.275, the board itself boosted iot to 1.304 under load. I didn't go lower, however, at 4.6 with all voltages on Auto, I got a BSOD after 10 seconds with Prime95. with 1.275, everything runs fine. Uncore @ Auto @ 4.0 Ghz. Maybe I go back to 4.5 @ Auto and leave it there until I get a Z97 Board. I just wanted to check out where I can take it. Maybe If I change the VRing manually down, it might still work. Because I left in on auto for 4.6.
@4.5 my VRing is at 1.216 on Auto


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> 28.5 is too harsh on the cpu, better to use 27.9.


what do you mean?


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> what do you mean?


Use Prime version 27.9 instead of 28.5. I think prior to version 28.3 Prime didn't test the AVX instruction set which generates alot of heat and will really send alot of voltage to the chip if using Adaptive Voltage.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Use Prime version 27.9 instead of 28.5. I think prior to version 28.3 Prime didn't test the AVX instruction set which generates alot of heat and will really send alot of voltage to the chip if using Adaptive Voltage.


Ah ok. I get your point. My Voltage is not adaptive but on override in Bios. When I put it on adaptive, it wouldn't go beyond 4.5 Ghz under load


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Temps after 20 minutes are @80 degrees. I had a total nice Overclock @4.5 (all cores) with all voltages on Auto and 903cb on Cinebench. Just wanted to see what I can do for now with that board. I put the manual voltage @ 1.275, the board itself boosted iot to 1.304 under load. I didn't go lower, however, at 4.6 with all voltages on Auto, I got a BSOD after 10 seconds with Prime95. with 1.275, everything runs fine. Uncore @ Auto @ 4.0 Ghz. Maybe I go back to 4.5 @ Auto and leave it there until I get a Z97 Board. I just wanted to check out where I can take it. Maybe If I change the VRing manually down, it might still work. Because I left in on auto for 4.6.
> @4.5 my VRing is at 1.216 on Auto


Cool, if you wanting 1000+ score mine at 5ghz scores 1020-1030 on average. If you open task manager and put cinebench in real-time it will net higher scores. During the test it will seem like the pc is frozen but when cinebench is done rending it will pop up with score.

I would try 1.9 input voltage, and if your doing x40 uncore i would try 1.15 ring voltage. LLC max.

Good luck.

Im at

5.0ghz 1.37Vcore
4.2ghz 1.17V uncore.
Cpu input 1.82V
LLC max.

Nothing else changed besides turning of IGPU.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Cool, if you wanting 1000+ score mine at 5ghz scores 1020-1030 on average. If you open task manager and put cinebench in real-time it will net higher scores. During the test it will seem like the pc is frozen but when cinebench is done rending it will pop up with score.
> 
> I would try 1.9 input voltage, and if your doing x40 uncore i would try 1.15 ring voltage. LLC max.
> 
> Good luck.


Now I sound a like a complete noob. 1,9v would be VCCIN, Ring voltage I know.







LLC max, well I would see if I have that option. Gee, much to learn I have lol But it also means 928 @4.6 seems like a normal score on CB


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Now I sound a like a complete noob. 1,9v would be VCCIN, Ring voltage I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLC max, well I would see if I have that option. Gee, much to learn I have lol


Ya lol you got the just of it. I edit my last post with some reference numbers, but im guessing if you get all the rest of the settings right then you might be able to get a lower Vcore. As 1.27V seems pretty high for 4.5-4.6. You could also have a bad overclocking chip.

If used x40 uncore up to x47 uncore and it seems i get pretty much zero improvement in benchmarks. So this is just theory but i would think using lower uncore with lower volts would net lower temps. Along with lower input voltage also reducing temps. Might not be much but any amount is good.

I was also able to get lower Vcore stability with x40/x42 uncore vs higher uncore. With uncore at x45+ it seemed my Vcore would need to be higher as i would get bsod 124 and whea.

So in just, i think but not certain that using lower uncore with lower ring voltage results in lower vcore to cpu all resulting in lower temps.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Ya lol you got the just of it. I edit my last post with some reference numbers, but im guessing if you get all the rest of the settings right then you might be able to get a lower Vcore. As 1.27V seems pretty high for 4.5-4.6. You could also have a bad overclocking chip.
> 
> If used x40 uncore up to x47 uncore and it seems i get pretty much zero improvement in benchmarks. So this is just theory but i would think using lower uncore with lower volts would net lower temps. Along with lower input voltage also reducing temps. Might not be much but any amount is good.
> 
> I was also able to get lower Vcore stability with x40/x42 uncore vs higher uncore. With uncore at x45+ it seemed my Vcore would need to be higher as i would get bsod 124 and whea.
> 
> So in just, i think but not certain that using lower uncore with lower ring voltage results in lower vcore to cpu all resulting in lower temps.


rebooting and resetting in Bios right now. Be back in a minute


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Ya lol you got the just of it. I edit my last post with some reference numbers, but im guessing if you get all the rest of the settings right then you might be able to get a lower Vcore. As 1.27V seems pretty high for 4.5-4.6. You could also have a bad overclocking chip.
> 
> If used x40 uncore up to x47 uncore and it seems i get pretty much zero improvement in benchmarks. So this is just theory but i would think using lower uncore with lower volts would net lower temps. Along with lower input voltage also reducing temps. Might not be much but any amount is good.
> 
> I was also able to get lower Vcore stability with x40/x42 uncore vs higher uncore. With uncore at x45+ it seemed my Vcore would need to be higher as i would get bsod 124 and whea.
> 
> So in just, i think but not certain that using lower uncore with lower ring voltage results in lower vcore to cpu all resulting in lower temps.


Hey

I couldn't find LLC. Everything else I put as you said. I'm @4.7 Ghz now. Those are the results.
Looks ok? VCore @ 1.275 VCCIN @ 1.9 Temp Max 84


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Hey
> 
> I couldn't find LLC. Everything else I put as you said. I'm @4.7 Ghz now. Those are the results.
> Looks ok?


Looks decent, temps are a bit high just for cine bench. And cpu ring im seeing 1.224, for uncore x40 id do 1.15. Might wanna try 4.8 with that 1.304 and see if you get a bsod.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Looks decent, temps are a bit high just for cine bench. And cpu ring im seeing 1.224, for uncore x40 id do 1.15. Might wanna try 4.8 with that 1.304 and see if you get a bsod.


Yeah ran temps with Prime 95 and got this:


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Yeah ran temps with Prime 95 and got this:


Picture is just white.


----------



## TheADLA

lol. sorry for that. [email protected] . everything else as you told me @ 4.7 Ghz But I couldn't find LLC in Bios
Temperatures got down ??


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> lol. sorry for that. [email protected] . everything else as you told me @ 4.7 Ghz But I couldn't find LLC in Bios
> Temperatures got down ??


80s to 70s seems better to me 8). You mean input voltage 1.8 right not vcore lol. Ring voltage still at 1.224


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> My system @4.6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is something wrong? Voltage wise (too much??) ? Maybe just a bad batch? (X441A689) because @4.5 everything on Auto,results are just a little bit below 4.6Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI B85-G43 GAMING MoBo
> I7 4790K @ 4.6
> VCore 1.275 Manual
> Rest @ Auto
> Uncore 4.0 Ghz
> No thermal throttling
> 
> I gained some points @4.6 Ghz. I put VCore manually on 1.275 and put the Vcore, whatever it was, from dynamic to override and gained 15 points on Cinebench. 13082 on CPU 3DMark. Does everything look normal ?. Thank you guys for checking because I saw other peeps had over 1000 points on Cinebench @ 4.7. I still think something is wrong or I forgot something. Thanks again guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know y'all are busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Thought a B85 Mainboard doesn't go above 1.3v. Proved y'all wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


*typically* when benching barely improves from one clock to the other it's because the cpu is throttling or simply NOT stable.

that said i'm with everyone else, your scores improved just fine. I think you're expecting too much.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> 80s to 70s seems better to me 8). You mean input voltage 1.8 right not vcore lol. Ring voltage still at 1.224


Yeah. It's its stable @ 4.7. Cinebench went up and 3DMark CPU Test as well







Thank you







Prime passed as well







Damn me lol. MSI all the way, even with a low level B85 Gaming Entry Board. I still get a Z97 though lol


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> *typically* when benching barely improves from one clock to the other it's because the cpu is throttling or simply NOT stable.
> 
> that said i'm with everyone else, your scores improved just fine. I think you're expecting too much.


Thats true. But it's running stable. I still get a new Mainiboard , but I'm happy now. Thanks


----------



## Dragonsyph

T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Yeah. It's its stable @ 4.7. Cinebench went up and 3DMark CPU Test as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime passed as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn me lol. MSI all the way, even with a low level B85 Gaming Entry Board. I still get a Z97 though lol


Sweet, 8). You have windows power option on performance right? Just making sure.

Well good luck with your computer.









And i would recommend getting a better cooler. For cinebench tests using h100i mine never goes above 60C.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> T
> Sweet, 8). You have windows power option on performance right? Just making sure.
> 
> Well good luck with your computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i would recommend getting a better cooler. For cinebench tests using h100i mine never goes above 60C.


Yeah I'm on High Performance with Minimum state @ 5 %
I got a 140mm Scythe Ashura Cooler which seems to work ok lol


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Thats true. But it's running stable. I still get a new Mainiboard , but I'm happy now. Thanks


just be glad you don't have my chip. 4.3ghz was the max my i5-4690k would do.

(actually i ended up dropping it down to 4.2ghz last night, even though it passed several stress tests including a 12hour prime burn at 4.3ghz, it 124 blue screened on me twice last night when gaming, after investigating the issue further, and noticing something that would send up alarm bells if this was an amd chip... i suspect the no. 2&4 cores are weak/bad, so instead of pumping even more vcore down it's gullet, i just backed it off to 4.2, dropped the vcore to a happy medium between what i believed was the stable vcores for 4.2 and 4.3, stressed it for a few hours and then called it a night at 4.2ghz. pure junk overclocker here; very disappointing).


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Yeah I'm on High Performance with Minimum state @ 5 %
> I got a 140mm Scythe Ashura Cooler which seems to work ok lol


I would just do 100%, 100%. As the C states from bios down clocks the voltage to like .07 at idle.

Have you tried running cinebench in real time?


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> just be glad you don't have my chip. 4.3ghz was the max my i5-4690k would do.
> 
> (actually i ended up dropping it down to 4.2ghz last night, even though it passed several stress tests including a 12hour prime burn at 4.3ghz, it 124 blue screened on me twice last night when gaming, instead of pumping even more vcore down it's gullet, i just backed it off to 4.2, dropped the vcore to a happy medium between what i believed was the stable vcores for 4.2 and 4.3, stressed it for a few hours and then called it a night at 4.2ghz. pure junk overclocker here; very disappointing).


That sucks man. 8(


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> I would just do 100%, 100%. As the C states from bios down clocks the voltage to like .07 at idle.
> 
> Have you tried running cinebench in real time?


Yeah. 946 @ 4.7 Is that ok?


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> just be glad you don't have my chip. 4.3ghz was the max my i5-4690k would do.
> 
> (actually i ended up dropping it down to 4.2ghz last night, even though it passed several stress tests including a 12hour prime burn at 4.3ghz, it 124 blue screened on me twice last night when gaming, after investigating the issue further, and noticing something that would send up alarm bells if this was an amd chip... i suspect the no. 2&4 cores are weak/bad, so instead of pumping even more vcore down it's gullet, i just backed it off to 4.2, dropped the vcore to a happy medium between what i believed was the stable vcores for 4.2 and 4.3, stressed it for a few hours and then called it a night at 4.2ghz. pure junk overclocker here; very disappointing).


I had the same Issues, although I have 4790K. But it just took some help of the peeps here







. But yeah. I can feel you on this one.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Yeah. 946 @ 4.7 Is that ok?


Yep thats right about on par with the average score at that overclock.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Yep thats right about on par with the average score at that overclock.


Ok then







Thank you. It seems me and this ol boy I7 and Mainboard are just doing fine









TheADLA Officially @ B85 @ 4.7 Ghz. However. Still have to check real life gaming though


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> I had the same Issues, although I have 4790K. But it just took some help of the peeps here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But yeah. I can feel you on this one.


they've been helping, so far we played with the cache settings, i set it to 3.3ghz and set the voltage to 1.15, and the input voltage to 1.9; didn't work. i've tried it with both the ram at xmp and base 1600 "default" settings, didn't work.

i'm more then open to trying something else.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> they've been helping, so far we played with the cache settings, i set it to 3.3ghz and set the voltage to 1.15, and the input voltage to 1.9; didn't work. i've tried it with both the ram at xmp and base 1600 "default" settings, didn't work.
> 
> i'm more then open to trying something else.


I have DDR3 1866 which apparently is running @ 1600 CL9 settings. Strange thing. Although my Mainboard overclocks, It has no XMP settings. For whatever reasons . So I'm running 1866 @ 1600 low timing settings. But this might not be your issue though.








I don't think its the memory. Let me check your specs


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> they've been helping, so far we played with the cache settings, i set it to 3.3ghz and set the voltage to 1.15, and the input voltage to 1.9; didn't work. i've tried it with both the ram at xmp and base 1600 "default" settings, didn't work.
> 
> i'm more then open to trying something else.


I have a Fractal Design R5 and I can't tell mine is dead on, although I got 2 Noctua NF-F12 PWM Case Fans, Once its under heat it's totally audible (although nicely). You sure you have not throttling? I just ask.







I have no idea about the I5's . Neither did I about the I7's until those great guys tonight







. As I said. Just asking.


----------



## TheADLA

Hey. I'm @4.7 Ghz. Got a 121 BSOD means Voltage. After I bumped up, I got a 101 BSOD. Got No Idea. Posting Bios Pics:
Manual Voltage 1.280v @ 4.7 Ghz. What do I need to change ? According to Bios Pics. Thanks guys


----------



## LostParticle

Why don't you post screenshots of your BIOS? F12, I think, and save them to a USB stick?

Raise your VCCIN to 1.950V

Then run 5 loops of the x264, as mentioned hundreds of times in this topic, or 2 hours of Prime95 27.9 blend test, 75% RAM.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Why don't you post screenshots of your BIOS? F12, I think, and save them to a USB stick?
> 
> Raise your VCCIN to 1.950V
> 
> Then run 5 loops of the x264, as mentioned hundreds of times in this topic, or 2 hours of Prime95 27.9 blend test, 75% RAM.


Thats what I wanted. But Bios didn't accept my USB Hard drive. No USB Stick


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> I have a Fractal Design R5 and I can't tell mine is dead on, although I got 2 Noctua NF-F12 PWM Case Fans, Once its under heat it's totally audible (although nicely). You sure you have not throttling? I just ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea about the I5's . Neither did I about the I7's until those great guys tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . As I said. Just asking.


No throttling. Event after a 12 hour prime burn and the cpu fan locked at 600rpms, with 1.25v on the vcore, the temps never broke 88C. with the fans full blast (throughout the case) it doesn't even hit 70C in a stress test (pick one)

though i'll admit the macho doesn't gain a lot from upping the rpm on the cpu fan. all the rest of the temp gains came from the case fans cooling down the motherboard a bit (I tried it with just the cpu cooler and again with the case fans. it's a curious thermal profile)

that said when hitting 1.30-1.35V while trying to stabilize at 4.4 I did have the fans going full blast and the temps never broke 70C before the system blue screened.


----------



## compddd

My 4790k at stock turbos all 4 cores to 4.4GHz when I run stress tests/gaming. I thought I read it's only supposed to turbo all 4 cores to 4.2GHz? I'm not complaining just wondering. Did I accidentally turn a setting on in the bios on my Asus Z97 board?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> My 4790k at stock turbos all 4 cores to 4.4GHz when I run stress tests/gaming. I thought I read it's only supposed to turbo all 4 cores to 4.2GHz? I'm not complaining just wondering. Did I accidentally turn a setting on in the bios on my Asus Z97 board?


I think there is a setting in the BIOS which when enabled locks all 4 cores to their max. I don't remember right now how it is called... Perhaps "Multicore Enhancement" ? Or something like that?
That might be it.


----------



## compddd

I did a little Googling on Multicore Enhancement and found that it is enabled by default on the Asus board, but won't actually do anything unless you do some OCing or enable an XMP memory profile. I have a G.Skill 2400 RAM kit and enabled it using XMP, so I guess there's my answer.

Thanks LostParticle!


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> I did a little Googling on Multicore Enhancement and found that it is enabled by default on the Asus board, but won't actually do anything unless you do some OCing or enable an XMP memory profile. I have a G.Skill 2400 RAM kit and enabled it using XMP, so I guess there's my answer.
> 
> Thanks LostParticle!


You are welcome.


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Hey. I'm @4.7 Ghz. Got a 121 BSOD means Voltage. After I bumped up, I got a 101 BSOD. Got No Idea. Posting Bios Pics:
> Manual Voltage 1.280v @ 4.7 Ghz. What do I need to change ? According to Bios Pics. Thanks guys


Try putting ring settings and volts on overide mode, and input the volts manually then retry


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Why don't you post screenshots of your BIOS? F12, I think, and save them to a USB stick?
> 
> Raise your VCCIN to 1.950V
> 
> Then run 5 loops of the x264, as mentioned hundreds of times in this topic, or 2 hours of Prime95 27.9 blend test, 75% RAM.


Is VCCIN at 1.95 default or something?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Is VCCIN at 1.95 default or something?


"Default" is what Optimized Defaults set. Explain your inquiry further, if you genuinely have one.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> "Default" is what Optimized Defaults set. Explain your inquiry further, if you genuinely have one.


Alright if you put it that way.
Is this the "SAFE" universal value for VCCIN?
I ask this because, would lowering this value lower temps overall or at all? Does it make a big difference?

Also with what you said about running x264 for at least 5 loops, is this a good starting base to see if overclocks are on the right track?
My last attempt at 4.7 I did 10 runs of x264, to say the least it passed, but temps reached a whopping 89c. Lucky it passed but as long as temps don't go to alarming levels then I'm peachy. Like it says numerous times, people don't use their machines for stress testing 24/7, I'm content with this overclock. But if I can lower temps with changing a few things and stressing x264 again then I am all ears.....

That is why I ask..


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Alright if you put it that way.
> Is this the "SAFE" universal value for VCCIN?
> I ask this because, would lowering this value lower temps overall or at all? Does it make a big difference?
> 
> Also with what you said about running x264 for at least 5 loops, is this a good starting base to see if overclocks are on the right track?
> My last attempt at 4.7 I did 10 runs of x264, to say the least it passed, but temps reached a whopping 89c. Lucky it passed but as long as temps don't go to alarming levels then I'm peachy. Like it says numerous times, people don't use their machines for stress testing 24/7, I'm content with this overclock. But if I can lower temps with changing a few things and stressing x264 again then I am all ears.....
> 
> That is why I ask..


Here is a table with the max values for various voltages :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







It is taken from this well-known overclocking guide. I respect Steve.

1.950V for CPU Input Voltage (VCCin) is a safe value. The user above (to whom I've suggested it) mentioned a 0x124 BSOD which usually means "I need more VCCin". All these, all we write here, are just suggestions. The people should read, try to understand, and then apply and test. Everything depends from the chip and the motherboard. Lowering VCCin, or any other voltage, could result in lower temperatures, as long as you can afford to lower it. Or it might even not result in significantly lower temps in your system. This is why you have to test, anyway.

x264 with the latest binaries OR/AND Prime95 27.9 blend test, 75% RAM are the two stressors I peronally trust and suggest. Again, suggestions and just that. But if you would like to initially test your OC, just to start with something, you can always run one (1) minute of the latest Prime95 - Small FFTs. IF you can afford the temps, that is... Finally, the reason I always suggest just 5 loops of the x264 and not 50 (fifty) is because I personally believe in "everyday's usage" testing, which means that I do not mind at all about a random BSOD now + then - not that I EVER get one, but if you mind, 50 loops then! Proceed!

One word about the temps... 5 loops of the x264 last around 42 - 45 minutes. That much you can afford. As you said, your PC will never reach that stress level again, unless you are into serious video editing. That is another subject.
Quote:


> But if I can lower temps with changing a few things and stressing x264 again then I am all ears.....
> 
> That is why I ask..


All you have to do is lower any voltage you like and test again with your favorite stress test. As simple as that. You have to test it. You have to. If you wish me to tell you which voltage you could lower you should post all your settings. It would still be useless though because your system's temps depend from many factors: your ambient temp, how many GPUs and HDDs you have inside your chassis, your case fans + CPU cooler setup, even the BIOS and the drivers you use! This is why, since you've already established a "stable" OC, you, personally, should try now to fine-tune it. With testing...


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Hey. I'm @4.7 Ghz. Got a 121 BSOD means Voltage. After I bumped up, I got a 101 BSOD. Got No Idea. Posting Bios Pics:
> Manual Voltage 1.280v @ 4.7 Ghz. What do I need to change ? According to Bios Pics. Thanks guys


121 is not vcore, 124 and and whea are vcore. 121 is Driver Violation.

101 is a watchdog error and you need to raise Vcore.

Try Vcore 1.3 which will net about 1.32 in windows at load.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Hey. I'm @4.7 Ghz. Got a 121 BSOD means Voltage. After I bumped up, I got a 101 BSOD. Got No Idea. Posting Bios Pics:
> Manual Voltage 1.280v @ 4.7 Ghz. What do I need to change ? According to Bios Pics. Thanks guys


My apologies for misreading your post...

Here is a list you can consult in the future, when a BSOD occurs : Common BSOD Error Code List for Overclocking

I wish someone would update that list!


----------



## MaLiXs

what sort of proof of ownership do we need to enter the club ?


----------



## MaLiXs

what sort of proof of ownership do we need to enter the club... I've alerdy look on the sheet and i se different thing .... what should i include ?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaLiXs*
> 
> what sort of proof of ownership do we need to enter the club... I've alerdy look on the sheet and i se different thing .... what should i include ?


it's all listed in the google spreadsheet. And you can follow the steps posted on the OP to find out your stock vid. Proof of ownership is just a CPU-Z validation link


----------



## EarlZ

I just came across a video on youtube sshowing a vice only used to pop off the IHS, is that legit?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I just came across a video on youtube sshowing a vice only used to pop off the IHS, is that legit?


It is and that's how i delidded mine.only thing is i used a hairdryer pointed at the ihs to kind of soften the silicone. Dont know if the hairdryer helped any since i dont have extra chips to play around with


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I just came across a video on youtube sshowing a vice only used to pop off the IHS, is that legit?
> 
> 
> 
> It is and that's how i delidded mine.only thing is i used a hairdryer pointed at the ihs to kind of soften the silicone. Dont know if the hairdryer helped any since i dont have extra chips to play around with
Click to expand...

Thanks for confirming!


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Thanks for confirming!


not a problem.one thing to note though is to go slow.and make sure everything is seated flush. I didn't and now my ihs has a slight bump on one side where you can see the pressure applied across the ihs wasnt even


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Thanks for confirming!
> 
> 
> 
> not a problem.one thing to note though is to go slow.and make sure everything is seated flush. I didn't and now my ihs has a slight bump on one side where you can see the pressure applied across the ihs wasnt even
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up, I was also thinking of how I can avoid any bowing on the IHS, how much of a load temp drop did you get? 20c?


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, I was also thinking of how I can avoid any bowing on the IHS, how much of a load temp drop did you get? 20c?


There is no need to delid a 4790k


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, I was also thinking of how I can avoid any bowing on the IHS, how much of a load temp drop did you get? 20c?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need to delid a 4790k
Click to expand...

Enlighten me


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Enlighten me


With average cooling you will hit an overclock limit before a thermal limit. At 5ghz mine wont even go over 80C in AIDA64.


----------



## cephelix

@EarlZ
well, unfortunately i havent stressed my chip yet... so I can only give you idle temps....currently it's sitting at about 3-4 degrees above ambient with all my fans set to the lowest rpms..and that is with air cooling and 30 degree ambient temps.
last i stressed was with the latest version of prime with a h220 and temps reached 90 degrees... at stock settings
i'll post up my results when i actually have the time to stress test again..and will try it with the lastest version of prime and see how it goes..
but it'll be an apples to sea monkey comparison


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> @EarlZ
> well, unfortunately i havent stressed my chip yet... so I can only give you idle temps....currently it's sitting at about 3-4 degrees above ambient with all my fans set to the lowest rpms..and that is with air cooling and 30 degree ambient temps.
> last i stressed was with the latest version of prime with a h220 and temps reached 90 degrees... at stock settings
> i'll post up my results when i actually have the time to stress test again..and will try it with the lastest version of prime and see how it goes..
> but it'll be an apples to sea monkey comparison


So stock cooler does better then h220 or ur cpu is defective?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> So stock cooler does better then h220 or ur cpu is defective?


I'm sorry, i probably didn't describe my system well enough....only bios settings are stock...the cooler as you can see in my sig rig, is not. if you happen to be on the mobile version of the site, currently I'm using the NH-D15. Hope this clears things up.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> I'm sorry, i probably didn't describe my system well enough....only bios settings are stock...the cooler as you can see in my sig rig, is not. if you happen to be on the mobile version of the site, currently I'm using the NH-D15. Hope this clears things up.


Oh ok lol, i thought you where saying your cpu hit 90C at stock cpu settings with a good cooler.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Oh ok lol, i thought you where saying your cpu hit 90C at stock cpu settings with a good cooler.


well, that is what i'm saying.....
h220 with stock cpu settings when stressed with the latest version of prime gets really hot....somewhere in the 80-90 degrees because of the AVX instructions. This is a known issue with all Haswell chips. Even after reseating it didn't help temps one bit. Also didn't help that my ambients are usually high unless i turn on the airconditioning. This was of course before delidding.

Then my h220 crapped out and I decided to purchase the NH-D15. To help with temps, I decided to delid my 4790K. This was all done just last week mind you and since then, I haven't had a chance to stress test my cpu. Currently in the process of doing up the aesthetics of my rig first before I move on to stressing and overclocking my processor


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> well, that is what i'm saying.....
> h220 with stock cpu settings when stressed with the latest version of prime gets really hot....somewhere in the 80-90 degrees because of the AVX instructions. This is a known issue with all Haswell chips. Even after reseating it didn't help temps one bit. Also didn't help that my ambients are usually high unless i turn on the airconditioning. This was of course before delidding.
> 
> Then my h220 crapped out and I decided to purchase the NH-D15. To help with temps, I decided to delid my 4790K. This was all done just last week mind you and since then, I haven't had a chance to stress test my cpu. Currently in the process of doing up the aesthetics of my rig first before I move on to stressing and overclocking my processor


That sucks 8(, well i wish you good luck and hope the delid helped you out. I don't know if my chips just golden but with h100i and 5ghz 1.37V i never go above 80C stress testing. Cinebench runs i hit about 59C. For 24/7 use im thinking of just doing 1.28V 4.8ghz as it never even goes over 72C in prim and aida.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> That sucks 8(, well i wish you good luck and hope the delid helped you out. I don't know if my chips just golden but with h100i and 5ghz 1.37V i never go above 80C stress testing. Cinebench runs i hit about 59C. For 24/7 use im thinking of just doing 1.28V 4.8ghz as it never even goes over 72C in prim and aida.


it must be golden!! to be able to hit 5! well, it's golden to me anyways. I don't know your location but in my case, tropical, humid Singapore i usually run into a thermal ceiling first before a voltage one.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> it must be golden!! to be able to hit 5! well, it's golden to me anyways. I don't know your location but in my case, tropical, humid Singapore i usually run into a thermal ceiling first before a voltage one.


Ya its pretty cold here, and about 70F in the house with heat on. Been about 45f out side to day raining. Been a crappy day 8(.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Ya its pretty cold here, and about 70F in the house with heat on. Been about 45f out side to day raining. Been a crappy day 8(.


That is cold!!if my place was that cold, i wouldn't even have to consider watercooling...i'll just stick the case outside and let it run cool as hell


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> That is cold!!if my place was that cold, i wouldn't even have to consider watercooling...i'll just stick the case outside and let it run cool as hell


hahaha


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> There is no need to delid a 4790k


Geez that's a big call! Some 4790K do benefit greatly by being delided as much as 20 Degrees C not to mention that some will also get a higher potential overclock as a result! Aida 64 is not the only stability test try intel burn test for heat for example or OCCT. Some of us live in a very hot climate too so to us it benefits even more.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Geez that's a big call! Some 4790K do benefit greatly by being delided as much as 20 Degrees C not to mention that some will also get a higher potential overclock as a result! Aida 64 is not the only stability test try intel burn test for heat for example or OCCT. Some of us live in a very hot climate too so to us it benefits even more.


Ya i realize that people live in really hot places from cep, it never went through my mind lol. But i can understand deliding for hot climates.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Ya i realize that people live in really hot places from cep, it never went through my mind lol. But i can understand deliding for hot climates.


Keeping the temperatures down also can gain you Mhz without increasing Vcore so deliiding can help there too


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Keeping the temperatures down also can gain you Mhz without increasing Vcore so deliiding can help there too


Ya i hit 87C in IBT 10 runs just now and it hit 155 watts lol.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Keeping the temperatures down also can gain you Mhz without increasing Vcore so deliiding can help there too


I'm hoping that's the case for me..ideally 5.5ghz at 1.0V... Lol...

Would XTU be a good "stability" test??i've read threads where the recommend prime v26 instead.i may try that.honestly i feel kinda lost without prime tests.i may give x264 a go if i can figure out how to actually make it work


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> I'm hoping that's the case for me..ideally 5.5ghz at 1.0V... Lol...
> 
> Would XTU be a good "stability" test??i've read threads where the recommend prime v26 instead.i may try that.honestly i feel kinda lost without prime tests.i may give x264 a go if i can figure out how to actually make it work


Everybody has a different view of stability, I ran 1 hour XTU plus 1 hour Aida 64 plus a few runs of intel burn test and ran OCCT that got me [email protected] haven't had a blue screen yet,depends largely how you use your pc too.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> With average cooling you will hit an overclock limit before a thermal limit. At 5ghz mine wont even go over 80C in AIDA64.
Click to expand...

How many DC chips have you gone through to arrive to that conclusion ?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Everybody has a different view of stability, I ran 1 hour XTU plus 1 hour Aida 64 plus a few runs of intel burn test and ran OCCT that got me [email protected] haven't had a blue screen yet,depends largely how you use your pc too.


yeah,i understand that in this situation that the term stability is quite ubstable.just looking at rough guides as to how to proceed testing it. Will try out your method though.just as a guide since i'm quite new to overclocking in general. For now i havent done any mission critical tasks since my pc would be down for days at a time. But definitely would want to overclock it at some point,just to see how far it can go and how temps are like


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> yeah,i understand that in this situation that the term stability is quite ubstable.just looking at rough guides as to how to proceed testing it. Will try out your method though.just as a guide since i'm quite new to overclocking in general. For now i havent done any mission critical tasks since my pc would be down for days at a time. But definitely would want to overclock it at some point,just to see how far it can go and how temps are like


Maybe try ROG Realbench and X264 as well,point being try a number of different stability tests not just one and combine those tests with the most arduous cpu tasks that you may actually use your pc for eg:rendering for example or video transcoding etc.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Maybe try ROG Realbench and X264 as well,point being try a number of different stability tests not just one and combine those tests with the most arduous cpu tasks that you may actually use your pc for eg:rendering for example or video transcoding etc.


Noted!!thanks.any guide on how to make the x264,specifically the one found on ocn to work?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Noted!!thanks.any guide on how to make the x264,specifically the one found on ocn to work?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/15360_80#post_23751910


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/15360_80#post_23751910


thanks man!!!will report back when i've overclocked..which should be in a few weeks hopefully


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> There was a discussion about the Maximus VII Hero bios earlier, and I've done some testing. If you're wanting to overclock over 4.8GHz, use bios 1104 (or earlier). The latest BIOS builds are causing instability at higher clock speeds.
> 
> We will not be using a VII Hero for testing anymore (it wasn't used nearly as much as the formula anyway), and will be looking to replace it with a board from another vendor. Any suggestions on what Z97 boards are popular?


Hi. what about formula ? What bios version are you using(were?) ?

Do u find "formula" a better option for highly clocked 4790k ?

Thank you


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> There was a discussion about the Maximus VII Hero bios earlier, and I've done some testing. If you're wanting to overclock over 4.8GHz, use bios 1104 (or earlier). The latest BIOS builds are causing instability at higher clock speeds.
> 
> We will not be using a VII Hero for testing anymore (it wasn't used nearly as much as the formula anyway), and will be looking to replace it with a board from another vendor. Any suggestions on what Z97 boards are popular?


I have the Maximus VII Hero, and so far 4800mhz has been the highest I have been able to achieve on two different chips. Whats strange is anything at 4800 and lower will throw a BSOD 124 when there isn't enough voltage, but at 4900mhz and 5000mhz the only BSOD code I get is 101. This had already lead me to believe there was something different going on besides just not enough voltage. (Especially when I am stable at 1.35v @ 4800mhz, yet can't hit 4900mhz with 1.5v). Hopefully BIOS 1104 works.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I have the Maximus VII Hero, and so far 4800mhz has been the highest I have been able to achieve on two different chips. Whats strange is anything at 4800 and lower will throw a BSOD 124 when there isn't enough voltage, but at 4900mhz and 5000mhz the only BSOD code I get is 101. This had already lead me to believe there was something different going on besides just not enough voltage. (Especially when I am stable at 1.35v @ 4800mhz, yet can't hit 4900mhz with 1.5v). Hopefully BIOS 1104 works.


Certainly strange issues here. I've gotten up to 4.9 GHz on my MPower (Z87 AC MAX), but with a lot more voltage than 4.8.

Alrighty, now about OC'ing, whenever I get a fatal issue with the CPU, my system just hangs. It doesn't give me a BSoD, ever. Is there any way I can figure out what's at fault?


----------



## AudioGod

image.jpg 2341k .jpg file
Hello everybody,
I was wondering if somebody could help explain what is going on with my setup?
I have a Asus Gene VII board and a 4790k CPU and I've noticed that when the CPU is under full load the bClk and pcie frequencys wise past 100.0 as if by magic. This only happens for a second if that and only shows up on hwmonitor or hwinfo. On CPUz I don't see any movement past 100.00 and the cores stay at there maximum core speeds but in hwinfo I see it show on max bus sped as 102.0 or even 105.0 on the bclk and the cores max show as peaking out at over 5ghz after playing elite for a few hours.
This happens no matter if I'm at stock speed or using my manual overclock and I've got zero issues with stability or anything like that.
Is this just a software glitch or is something set wrong in my motherboard that makes the motherboard overclock it's own bclk when under full load?
Any help or answers would be really kind of you,
Thanks in advance to all you seriously smart people out there.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AudioGod*
> 
> image.jpg 2341k .jpg file
> Hello everybody,
> I was wondering if somebody could help explain what is going on with my setup?
> I have a Asus Gene VII board and a 4790k CPU and I've noticed that when the CPU is under full load the bClk and pcie frequencys wise past 100.0 as if by magic. This only happens for a second if that and only shows up on hwmonitor or hwinfo. On CPUz I don't see any movement past 100.00 and the cores stay at there maximum core speeds but in hwinfo I see it show on max bus sped as 102.0 or even 105.0 on the bclk and the cores max show as peaking out at over 5ghz after playing elite for a few hours.
> This happens no matter if I'm at stock speed or using my manual overclock and I've got zero issues with stability or anything like that.
> Is this just a software glitch or is something set wrong in my motherboard that makes the motherboard overclock it's own bclk when under full load?
> Any help or answers would be really kind of you,
> Thanks in advance to all you seriously smart people out there.


You try manual settings and set it to 100.0 so it wont change?


----------



## AudioGod

Hi, yes no matter if it's in manual mode or adaptive mode it does it.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AudioGod*
> 
> Hi, yes no matter if it's in manual mode or adaptive mode it does it.


Do you have spread spectrum enabled in your bios settings?


----------



## AudioGod

No, spread spectrum is disabled


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AudioGod*
> 
> Hi, yes no matter if it's in manual mode or adaptive mode it does it.


You try disabling spread spectrum?

Some people have said they get bclk variations from hyper V in windows. You might wanna research that as i dont know about it. Enabling Hyper-V role in Windows 8 Pro apparently causes this bus speed reporting issue. Perhaps there's some sort of hardware abstraction layer going on under the covers when Hyper-V is enabled that causes CPU-Z and HWiNFO64 and a few other utilities to read a synthetic bus speed instead of the actual hardware registers.

You could also set windows power plan to performance.


----------



## AudioGod

Spectrum spread is disabled, I'l try it out with windows set to proformance mode and il see what it does then let you know the results when I'm done.


----------



## AudioGod

Well I changed the power plan and stressed out the CPU and it did it again.
If it is something to do with Hyper V then does that means it's nothing to worry about and my clocks are really holding steady and true at 100.00?
I'm not seeing any instability or crashing and I played elite for hours today and it was fine so I'm guessing it has to have something to do with hyper v although I know absolutely nothing about it. I guess it's time for more research.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AudioGod*
> 
> Well I changed the power plan and stressed out the CPU and it did it again.
> If it is something to do with Hyper V then does that means it's nothing to worry about and my clocks are really holding steady and true at 100.00?
> I'm not seeing any instability or crashing and I played elite for hours today and it was fine so I'm guessing it has to have something to do with hyper v although I know absolutely nothing about it. I guess it's time for more research.


Its hard to say whats causing it as iv never had it happen to me so i cant personal help you with it. Iv only suggested things others have for that problem. Sorry.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AudioGod*
> 
> Hi, yes no matter if it's in manual mode or adaptive mode it does it.


Not manual voltage. Change the bclk to 100.00 instead of auto


----------



## AudioGod

Hi yes the bclk is set to 100.00


----------



## MaLiXs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MaLiXs*
> 
> what sort of proof of ownership do we need to enter the club... I've alerdy look on the sheet and i se different thing .... what should i include ?
> 
> 
> 
> it's all listed in the google spreadsheet. And you can follow the steps posted on the OP to find out your stock vid. Proof of ownership is just a CPU-Z validation link
Click to expand...

Thank for the answer... I'll do it soon as I finish to stabilize my overclock


----------



## v1ral

@LostParticle
Here are my *hopefully final* "tweaks" , lowered volts substantially.
I experimented with uncore, although I lowered it by one I had to add a little to the 1.15 uncore cause I was having freezes during real bench and x264.





Edit: Also to add can someone explain to me in detail about converting my above settings with power saving features enable, do I just enabled the features then change windows power settings to balance and that's it?


----------



## AudioGod

4.7ghz @ 1.268v stressed for 24hours and rock solid.
Now I just need to figure out why hwinfo is reporting my bclk as moving from 100.00 up too 102 and beyond and I'm done.
I just hope it's something todo with hwinfo and not the gene VII itself. If anybody knows what it could be then please do tell as I'm all out of ideas over here now.


----------



## TPCbench

Guys, what is the worst OC chip for Core i7 4790K. I checked the table in the 1st page but there is no statistics ?

Does Haswell Refresh have better OC mileage compared to Haswell ? What are the chances that I'll get a Core i7 4790K chip that can hit 4.4 GHz using 1.15 Vcore ?

I currently have a Pentium G3258 @ 4.2 GHz which needs 1.28 Vcore / 1.99 VRIN . It's a poor overclocker. It greatly bottlenecks my GTX 970 and I'm thinking getting a Core i7 4790K now instead of waiting for Core i5 5775C which will be released this June 2015

By the way, for the OC veterans/experts here, is it true that overclocking becomes harder as the chips get smaller ? When overclocking using the same amount of core voltage, will a 14-nm chip (Broadwell) degrade faster compared to a 22-nm chip (Haswell)

Core i7 4790K 4.0 GHz - 88 watts TDP - 22 nm
Core i7 5775C 3.3 GHz - 65 watts TDP - 14 nm

Thank you


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Guys, what is the worst OC chip for Core i7 4790K. I checked the table in the 1st page but there is no statistics ?
> 
> Thank you


4.5ghz at 1.28v and it didnt scale above that was the worst i seen reported here. Most are going to do 4.6-4.8 at that voltage.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AudioGod*
> 
> 4.7ghz @ 1.268v stressed for 24hours and rock solid.
> Now I just need to figure out why hwinfo is reporting my bclk as moving from 100.00 up too 102 and beyond and I'm done.
> I just hope it's something todo with hwinfo and not the gene VII itself. If anybody knows what it could be then please do tell as I'm all out of ideas over here now.


The best thing you can do is ask the developer himself. Post a screenshot, too.

Some time ago I have observed the same thing and I asked him. He gave me a solution - I have not applied it, yet.

Regarding Hyper-V, I never had anything to do with virtualization technology and I have never installed Hyper-V on my Windows 7 64 bit OS.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> @LostParticle
> Here are my *hopefully final* "tweaks" , lowered volts substantially.
> I experimented with uncore, although I lowered it by one I had to add a little to the 1.15 uncore cause I was having freezes during real bench and x264.
> 
> Edit: Also to add can someone explain to me in detail about converting my above settings with power saving features enable, do I just enabled the features then change windows power settings to balance and that's it?


Congrats for your setup! I never owned an MSI board so I cannot say much. All I can say is congrats for managing an Uncore of x44 with only 1.150V. In all my OC profiles I keep my Uncore at x44 but I need 1.250V to sustain it. For the C-States, just enable all of them and then set Windows power options to the Performance plan and with minimum processor state to 0%. Check out/test your soundcard and GPU, afterwards.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Congrats for your setup! I never owned an MSI board so I cannot say much. All I can say is congrats for managing an Uncore of x44 with only 1.150V. In all my OC profiles I keep my Uncore at x44 but I need 1.250V to sustain it. For the C-States, just enable all of them and then set Windows power options to the Performance plan and with minimum processor state to 0%. Check out/test your soundcard and GPU, afterwards.


So settings look fine to you....
Maybe uncore at 1.17 is a bit low?

How does this CPU stack up against others?

Edit: What does the 0% equate to? 800mhz as per the usual lowest clocks?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> So settings look fine to you....
> Maybe uncore at 1.17 is a bit low?
> 
> How does this CPU stack up against others?
> 
> Edit: What does the 0% equate to? 800mhz as per the usual lowest clocks?


Yes, at a glance, haven't had my coffee yet, your settings seem fine to me. That is of little importance though, because the important matter is to look fine to you and most importantly to work fine for you. The usual stress tests or your favorite ones will show you that. Regarding how your CPU stacks up against others you can always have a look at the spreadsheet in the first post, although it is not accurately created.

0% will have your cores lower down to 800MHz or even park. You can check it out with HWiNFO64 and the Resource Monitor (of Win 7).


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 4.5ghz at 1.28v and it didnt scale above that was the worst i seen reported here. Most are going to do 4.6-4.8 at that voltage.


my i5-4690k tops out at 4.2ghz and 1.23V. that's as bad as i've seen. and i suspect this cpu has two "weak" cores on it (no.2 & 4). so it's probably not indicative of anything.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> @LostParticle
> Here are my *hopefully final* "tweaks" , lowered volts substantially.
> I experimented with uncore, although I lowered it by one I had to add a little to the 1.15 uncore cause I was having freezes during real bench and x264.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also to add can someone explain to me in detail about converting my above settings with power saving features enable, do I just enabled the features then change windows power settings to balance and that's it?


+1 rep. Thanks for posting the pics. I have a MSI B85-G43 GAMING MoBo. And our Bios pretty much looks alike. So I tried your voltages for my 4790K @ 4.7 Ghz as well.
Didn't work lol. I could boot into Windows. run Cinebench, worked. But stressing it with Intel XTU froze my system. I added up Core Voltage and same thing. Don't know what the problem was coz I didn't get a BSOD. My system just froze and I had to press reset







But thanks for posting


----------



## kc5vdj

Well, I was playing around the last couple of days...

i7-4790K

4.4 GHz = 1.181V unconditionally stable - my 24/7 OC
4.5 GHz = 1.200V two hours stable Prime95 Blend
4.6 GHz = 1.235V two hours stable Prime95 Blend
4.7 GHz = 1.290V Prime95 Blend manually aborted due to brief temp peaks over 90C, probably stable (bluescreen after an hour of 1.285V), but unconfirmed. Awaiting better cooling for further testing.

4.8-5.0 GHz will boot into a rather loaded power user config of winblowz 7 and run light tasks at higher voltages that have not been stress tested due to high thermals at anything other than light tasks.

Corsair H100i GTX cooler, 100% fans, max pump (default).


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> my i5-4690k tops out at 4.2ghz and 1.23V. that's as bad as i've seen. and i suspect this cpu has two "weak" cores on it (no.2 & 4). so it's probably not indicative of anything.


His question was about the 4790k specifically.

The Devils Canyon I5 has been less consistent with its much lower stock clocks.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> +1 rep. Thanks for posting the pics. I have a MSI B85-G43 GAMING MoBo. And our Bios pretty much looks alike. So I tried your voltages for my 4790K @ 4.7 Ghz as well.
> Didn't work lol. I could boot into Windows. run Cinebench, worked. But stressing it with Intel XTU froze my system. I added up Core Voltage and same thing. Don't know what the problem was coz I didn't get a BSOD. My system just froze and I had to press reset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But thanks for posting


Thanks!
i am not a pro, but I have a question, what kind of memory do you have? I ask because I've read something about non-z boards having a limit on ram speeds *max 1600mhz or so*. But that prolly isn't it, I hope you figure it out. It's hard to diagnose a system's instability when it's not in front of you.....

You should actually post screen shots of your bios too.... maybe the club can weed out the issues.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Thanks!
> i am not a pro, but I have a question, what kind of memory do you have? I ask because I've read something about non-z boards having a limit on ram speeds *max 1600mhz or so*.


Non-Z boards are limited to mem speed the IMC is rated at. G3258 is unable to clock 1600 on non-Z boards for example, a 4790k will do 1600 though because of higher spec.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Guys, what is the worst OC chip for Core i7 4790K. I checked the table in the 1st page but there is no statistics ?
> 
> Does Haswell Refresh have better OC mileage compared to Haswell ? What are the chances that I'll get a Core i7 4790K chip that can hit 4.4 GHz using 1.15 Vcore ?


DC is a bit better than haswell, yes; in particular, the average 4790k seems to get 2-3 multipliers more than the 4770k at same voltage (and 1-2 multipliers more than the 4690k). This might just be because of the better cooling/TIM. I'd say the majority of 4790ks will do [email protected]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> The Devils Canyon I5 has been less consistent with its much lower stock clocks.


I don't think that's true. Almost all 4690ks seem consistent with [email protected] 4790ks vary more. The 4790k certainly gets a higher clock (but lower overclock compared to stock).


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Congrats for your setup! I never owned an MSI board so I cannot say much. All I can say is congrats for managing an Uncore of x44 with only 1.150V. In all my OC profiles I keep my Uncore at x44 but I need 1.250V to sustain it. For the C-States, just enable all of them and then set Windows power options to the Performance plan and with minimum processor state to 0%. Check out/test your soundcard and GPU, afterwards.


So for the power saving features just enable c-states and set windows power options to performance plan and set processor minimum state to 0%? Alright got that.

Another thing, so 1.17 uncore at x44 is a good setting, compared to yours it seems quite low. With that said if I put anything above 1.2 it puts the numbers in the red zone, is that just my mobo telling me that it's reaching alarming levels or is it just peachy to set it at that amount*for testing purposes*.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Thanks!
> i am not a pro, but I have a question, what kind of memory do you have? I ask because I've read something about non-z boards having a limit on ram speeds *max 1600mhz or so*. But that prolly isn't it, I hope you figure it out. It's hard to diagnose a system's instability when it's not in front of you.....
> 
> You should actually post screen shots of your bios too.... maybe the club can weed out the issues.


I have Kingston Hyper FuryX DDR3 1866 running @ 1600 CL9 (Board took it without problems)

I posted pics of my Bios before and got some hints too. However, 4.7 wasn't a go. My voltage at that was 1.304v already and with some other voltages upped (VCCIN etc) i was stable but went into thermal throttling coz i was over 90 degress (although my CPU cooler is a real 140mm heavyweight)


----------



## TPCbench

Ok, I already bought a Core i7 4790K just today

I disabled Turbo and run x264 Stability Test. Core voltage is left to AUTO

The core voltage during stress testing is 1.068 V according to HWiNFO

Do I have a good chip ? I haven't started overclocking yet


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Ok, I already bought a Core i7 4790K just today
> 
> I disabled Turbo and run x264 Stability Test. Core voltage is left to AUTO
> 
> The core voltage during stress testing is 1.068 V according to HWiNFO
> 
> Do I have a good chip ? I haven't started overclocking yet


Hard to say, the Devil's Canyon isn't as consistent, as far as predictability from stock VID.

Mine is stable at 4x 4.4 @ 1.181V. I had thought it was stable at 1.175V, but a bluescreen after 36 hours of crunching SETI forced me to up it another five mils, and it's been stable ever since. This is my 24/7 operating point.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Ok, I already bought a Core i7 4790K just today
> 
> I disabled Turbo and run x264 Stability Test. Core voltage is left to AUTO
> 
> The core voltage during stress testing is 1.068 V according to HWiNFO
> 
> Do I have a good chip ? I haven't started overclocking yet


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Hard to say, the Devil's Canyon isn't as consistent, as far as predictability from stock VID.
> 
> Mine is stable at 4x 4.4 @ 1.181V. I had thought it was stable at 1.175V, but a bluescreen after 36 hours of crunching SETI forced me to up it another five mils, and it's been stable ever since. This is my 24/7 operating point.


Currently testing these BIOS settings using x264 Stability Test

CPU core = 4.2 GHz
CPU uncore = 4.0 GHz (manually set)
Vcore = 1.1 V
VRIN = AUTO
VRIN LLC = Turbo (highest setting)
DRAM speed = AUTO
DRAM timings = AUTO
DRAM voltage = AUTO
Turbo = OFF
Hyper Threading = AUTO


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Ok, I already bought a Core i7 4790K just today
> 
> I disabled Turbo and run x264 Stability Test. Core voltage is left to AUTO
> 
> The core voltage during stress testing is 1.068 V according to HWiNFO
> 
> Do I have a good chip ? I haven't started overclocking yet


Ninja edit just re read this post. Yeah that's pretty darn low from what I have seen. Of the three chips I have tested all three had stock VID over 1.2. O e was at 1.23, and two at 1.26, with actual vcore closer to 1.25 and 1.28.


----------



## LandonAaron

Does anyone know what stress test Intel Extreme Tuning Utility uses? I have only really been using it, OCCT and x264. Only OCCT seems to cause bsod though. The other two don't seem to help me find instability too well, though they aren't as hot as OCCT. What other stress tests do you guys like to use?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> ...
> 
> Another thing, so 1.17 uncore at x44 is a good setting, compared to yours it seems quite low. With that said if I put anything above 1.2 it puts the numbers in the red zone, is that just my mobo telling me that it's reaching alarming levels or is it just peachy to set it at that amount*for testing purposes*.


Things are "simple" and I think that you should not trouble yourself with such questions : set your Uncore (Cache) frequency to your desired GHz, and the Cache voltage to the lowest value your system can handle and test it! IF you will pass the stress test(s) that you personally consider enough, then all is good. Personally, I own the three motherboards shown in my sig. None of them allowed me a Cache (Uncore) voltage lower than 1.250V, in the BIOS, for 4.4GHz. This period I am using the ASRock Z97 OC Formula. This one, as well, requires 1.250V in the BIOS for a Cache frequency of 4.4GHz. IF your chip and your MSI board permit lower voltage for a 4.4GHz Cache, well done + good for you!









PS: Using a 4.4GHz Cache is my personal choice/decision. I am aware of the theories saying that increasing the Cache offers no real gain, and they might be right. It is just me who likes/wants to have my Cache at 4.4GHz.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Ok, I already bought a Core i7 4790K just today
> 
> I disabled Turbo and run x264 Stability Test. Core voltage is left to AUTO
> 
> The core voltage during stress testing is 1.068 V according to HWiNFO
> 
> Do I have a good chip ? I haven't started overclocking yet


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Hard to say, the Devil's Canyon isn't as consistent, as far as predictability from stock VID.
> 
> Mine is stable at 4x 4.4 @ 1.181V. I had thought it was stable at 1.175V, but a bluescreen after 36 hours of crunching SETI forced me to up it another five mils, and it's been stable ever since. This is my 24/7 operating point.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Currently testing these BIOS settings using x264 Stability Test
> 
> CPU core = 4.2 GHz
> CPU uncore = 4.0 GHz (manually set)
> Vcore = 1.1 V
> VRIN = AUTO
> VRIN LLC = Turbo (highest setting)
> DRAM speed = AUTO
> DRAM timings = AUTO
> DRAM voltage = AUTO
> Turbo = OFF
> Hyper Threading = AUTO


Here are my stable OC setting for now since I'm just using a Cooler Master Hyper TX3

Stable in x264 Stability Test for 4.5 hours (30 loops). Max. core temperature is ~80 C and ambient temperature is ~30 C

CPU core = 4.2 GHz (manually set)
CPU uncore = 4.0 GHz (manually set)
Vcore = 1.1 V (manually set)
VRIN = AUTO (1.836 V when under load according to HWiNFO)
VRIN LLC = Turbo (highest setting)
DRAM speed = 2400 MHz (XMP)
DRAM timings = 10-12-12-31 2T (XMP)
DRAM voltage = 1.66 V (manually set)
Turbo = Disabled
Hyper Threading = Enabled (AUTO)


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Ok, I already bought a Core i7 4790K just today
> 
> I disabled Turbo and run x264 Stability Test. Core voltage is left to AUTO
> 
> *The core voltage during stress testing is 1.068 V according to HWiNFO*
> 
> Do I have a good chip ? I haven't started overclocking yet


To find your stock voltage all you have to do is look at the Hardware Monitor section of your BIOS. In my ASRock Z97 OC Formula no matter what you set the Core Voltage to, in the BIOS, each time you check the HW-Monitor section it shows the stock Core voltage. Mine is 1.088V, if I recall correctly.

By the way, the stock Core voltage is the voltage at 4.0GHz, on the i7-4790K. Because 4.0GHz is this processor's base frequency. Anything above this is considered Turbo frequency. IF your motherboard does not have a Hardware Monitor section, or it does not show the VCore somewhere in there, something I seriously doubt, you will find your stock Core Voltage (VCore) if you will disable Turbo, EIST, all the C-States, reboot, and either in the BIOS check the Core voltage value or in Windows check CPU-Z. It might be that CPU-Z will show a bit lower since it monitors Core #VID and not the actual VCore.

Anyway, discovering your stock Core Voltage might be a bit useful, but not so much because also a lot depend from how well your chip will be scaling.

Finally, the stock core voltage (stock VCore) is *not* discovered under stress testing. It is the static value you see in the BIOS while running this processor's base frequency = 4.0GHz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Here are my stable OC setting for now since I'm just using a Cooler Master Hyper TX3
> 
> Stable in x264 Stability Test for 4.5 hours (30 loops). Max. core temperature is ~80 C and ambient temperature is ~30 C
> 
> CPU core = 4.2 GHz (manually set)
> CPU uncore = 4.0 GHz (manually set)
> Vcore = 1.1 V (manually set)
> VRIN = AUTO (1.836 V when under load according to HWiNFO)
> VRIN LLC = Turbo (highest setting)
> DRAM speed = 2400 MHz (XMP)
> DRAM timings = 10-12-12-31 2T (XMP)
> DRAM voltage = 1.66 V (manually set)
> Turbo = Disabled
> Hyper Threading = Enabled (AUTO)


1) Complete your sig-rig : it says "Intel Pentium G3258 @ 4.1 GHz" but you say you just bought an i7 4790K.
2) Why do you disable Turbo?! You should not do that. You should not disable Hyper-threading, either.
3) Set your VRIN (?) (is this correct? is this CPU Input Voltage?) to a fixed value of 1.9V.
4) Set your Cache (Uncore) Voltage to a manual, fixed, value and frequency: for example, 4.0GHz and 1.150V
5) Set your DRAM to its factory settings (timings + voltage) manually. Avoid using XMP
6) What is the point of testing a 4.2GHz "overclock" when your processor is already taken by Intel up to 4.4GHz? If you wish to overclock it, take it above 4.4GHz. For example, 4.5 or 4.6GHz.

Rerun the x264 test, 5 loops, 16 threads, Normal priority. Post then a screenshot showing 3 instances of CPU-Z (CPU, Motherboard, Memory tabs), the window of the x264 test completed, and HWiNFO64 in which your main voltages + temperatures will be clearly shown. There is no meaning in listing a few numbers + settings. A screenshot is a thousand words and it shows everything.

Good luck.


----------



## pounced

I find it odd that I can run Aida64 for 7 hours straight but I can't run prime 95....

http://gyazo.com/608da253e10c4ddacb3494e3db053efa

Any thoughts? It will just lock up when I run prime.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pounced*
> 
> Any thoughts?


Forget about Prime95.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pounced*
> 
> I find it odd that I can run Aida64 for 7 hours straight but I can't run prime 95....
> 
> http://gyazo.com/608da253e10c4ddacb3494e3db053efa
> 
> Any thoughts? It will just lock up when I run prime.


It depends which version of Prime95 you are using. You should use Prime95 v27.9 from here: ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p95v279.win64.zip , blend test - 75% of your available RAM.

Also, your Cache voltage (1.30V) is very high for x40 cache ratio. Lower it to 1.150V and retry.

Finally, get the latest version of HWiNFO64 to monitor your temperatures - voltages, and please complete your sig-rig.


----------



## pounced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> It depends which version of Prime95 you are using. You should use Prime95 v27.9 from here: ftp://mersenne.org/gimps/p95v279.win64.zip , blend test - 75% of your available RAM.
> 
> Also, your Cache voltage (1.30V) is very high for x40 cache ratio. Lower it to 1.150V and retry.
> 
> Finally, get the latest version of HWiNFO64 to monitor your temperatures - voltages.


Alright thank you. Is the vcore at 1.31 volts alright?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pounced*
> 
> Alright thank you. Is the vcore at 1.31 volts alright?


I think it is too much for 4.6GHz core frequency but I do not know your chip. Start from 1.250V. Test with Prime95 first. It will show you if it can handle it earlier than AIDA64 will.

Good Luck.

PS: I see now that your CPU Input Voltage is.... 1.312V ?! ?! Unbelievable!! IF this is not a glitch of ASRock's utility in your system then...I don't know what to say! :O
Set it to 1.9V in the BIOS, IF it is not already set so! And for one more time : please get the latest HWiNFO64 to monitor your values accurately.


----------



## pounced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I think it is too much for 4.6GHz core frequency but I do not know your chip. Start from 1.250V. Test with Prime95 first. It will show you if it can handle it earlier than AIDA64 will.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> PS: I see now that your CPU Input Voltage is.... 1.312V ?! ?! Unbelievable!! IF this is not a glitch of ASRock's utility in your system then...I don't know what to say! :O
> Set it to 1.9V in the BIOS, IF it is not already set so! And for one more time : please get the latest HWiNFO64 to monitor your values accurately.


Sorry for the questions but with a 46 multiplier and the 40 cache multiplier does this all seem good?

http://imgur.com/hq8ETWY,YFLppBC

I'll try out the 1.25 on the different version of prime and see if it's stable then. A lot of people don't like using prime on devils canyon it seems tho.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pounced*
> 
> Sorry for the questions but with a 46 multiplier and the 40 cache multiplier does this all seem good?
> 
> http://imgur.com/hq8ETWY,YFLppBC
> 
> I'll try out the 1.25 on the different version of prime and see if it's stable then. A lot of people don't like using prime on devils canyon it seems tho.


Your CPU Cache Override Voltage (1.150V) is set OK
Go to VCore Override Voltage and set it to 1.250V
Then scroll down where it says "CPU Integrated VR Faults" and "CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Mode" and look at the help lines the motherboard gives. It will advice you on what to set those. What motherboard do you have? Is this the Z97 Extreme6? *IF so*, then set both to "Disabled". Also :

Long Duration Power Limit = 1000
Short Duration Power Limit = 1000
Primary Plane Current Limit = 1000

I have suggested you the appropriate version of Prime95 because you were already using AIDA64. This version of Prime95 is OK for this processor. Here we are just suggesting. You decide.


----------



## ChaosAD

Trying a 4.8Ghz oc an i get this, do i need more vcore or something else? No bsod or anything!


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Trying a 4.8Ghz oc an i get this, do i need more vcore or something else? No bsod or anything!


Yes, you are unstable. More VCore or any other voltage you consider having a low value. By the way, where did you get your x264 test from and how do you run it?


----------



## ChaosAD

Testing my new 4790K, which is stable at 4.7Ghz with 1.23vcore/1.85vrin, and i m curious what 4.8 will need! Lets see! I got this message with 1.28vcore/1.95vrin. Any less vrin and i cant get in windows.


----------



## pounced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I think it is too much for 4.6GHz core frequency but I do not know your chip. Start from 1.250V. Test with Prime95 first. It will show you if it can handle it earlier than AIDA64 will.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> PS: I see now that your CPU Input Voltage is.... 1.312V ?! ?! Unbelievable!! IF this is not a glitch of ASRock's utility in your system then...I don't know what to say! :O
> Set it to 1.9V in the BIOS, IF it is not already set so! And for one more time : please get the latest HWiNFO64 to monitor your values accurately.


What is wrong with that being 1.312v ?

Also updated my rig info for you


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Testing my new 4790K, which is stable at 4.7Ghz with 1.23vcore/1.85vrin, and i m curious what 4.8 will need! Lets see! I got this message with 1.28vcore/1.95vrin. Any less vrin and i cant get in windows.


Okay, I understand. I will ask again : - Where did you get your x264 test from and how do you run it?

Anyway, I leave here the instructions for running/using this test properly, JUST in case you don't have them :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Here is how to get and set the x264 test:

a) Get the x264 test from here: https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk
b) Get the latest binaries from here: http://download.videolan.org/x264/binaries/win64/
The latest are those with the newest date.
c) Rename this latest binary file to "x264-64" and copy and paste it (replace it) inside the Test folder of the x264 test.
d) Run 5 loops, 16 threads, Normal priority.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pounced*
> 
> What is wrong with that being 1.312v ?
> 
> Also updated my rig info for you


The CPU Input Voltage should always be *at least* 0.4V more than the VCore set. For example : 1.312V + 0.4V = 1.712V is the *lowest* possible value the CPU Input Voltage should be set. All this, according to Intel. The people usually set *at least* 0.6V above the set VCore. Example in your case : 1.312V + 0.6V = 1.912V CPU Input voltage. Some set even 0.7V more.

The ONLY exception I have ever faced was with my ASUS Maximus Hero VII : 1.250V Vcore , 1.6V CPU Input voltage. That was an exception.

Finally, you can leave your VCore at 1.312V if you wish. My personal opinion is that it is too high for 4.6GHz. You should try with a lower value : 1.250V.

I think I have given you enough info. Apply what I suggested you, see how it goes, and post back with screenshots.

Good Luck


----------



## pounced

I made all the changes you suggested and will be trying this different version of prime and monitoring it with HWinfo64.


----------



## pounced

Thank you tons. I didn't understand that last voltage setting but now I do. So Vcore Voltage is the one you don't want every high and that last cpu voltage setting should always be 0.6 above my vcore.

I'll get to work and see if this is stable.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pounced*
> 
> I made all the changes you suggested and will be trying this different version of prime and monitoring it with HWinfo64.


Cool.

Invest 10 minutes to hide the erratic values in HWiNFO64, and to reorder and rename a few. Remember : temperatures and voltages must be seen clearly. Best of luck to you.

Note: yes, CPU Input V *at least* 0.6V above Vcore unless...you are so lucky with your mobo.


----------



## pounced

One LAST question. I opened Prime95 and I remember most people said to run Small FFTs to test temps / Stability but you are saying to do Blend.

Can this processor not handle FFTs?


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> The CPU Input Voltage should always be *at least* 0.4V more than the VCore set. For example : 1.312V + 0.4V = 1.712V is the *lowest* possible value the CPU Input Voltage should be set. All this, according to Intel. The people usually set *at least* 0.6V above the set VCore. Example in your case : 1.312V + 0.6V = 1.912V CPU Input voltage. Some set even 0.7V more.
> 
> The ONLY exception I have ever faced was with my ASUS Maximus Hero VII : 1.250V Vcore , 1.6V CPU Input voltage. That was an exception.
> 
> Finally, you can leave your VCore at 1.312V if you wish. My personal opinion is that it is too high for 4.6GHz. You should try with a lower value : 1.250V.
> 
> I think I have given you enough info. Apply what I suggested you, see how it goes, and post back with screenshots.
> 
> Good Luck


Im at 1.37vcore 1.05 ring with 1.8 input and it works just fine.


----------



## pounced

Really I want to be at 4.7ghz.

I'll be toying with voltages and such to see what the lowest amount is I can run 4.7ghz at.

I'm going to see if 1.25 vcore is stable first with the cpu voltage at 1.9 and go from there.

If it turns out to be stable at 4.7ghz I'm going to drop the vcore by 0.02 volts and keep doing so until it is not stable then up it by 0.01 until I find something stable.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pounced*
> 
> One LAST question. I opened Prime95 and I remember most people said to run Small FFTs to test temps / Stability but you are saying to do Blend.
> 
> Can this processor not handle FFTs?


Small FFTs is much harder. It depends from the cooler you are using, from your system's fans and your ambient temps. I suggest Blend, 75% of your available RAM. For the last time I will remind you: here, each one of us is just *suggesting* things. It is up to you, the end user, what you will apply to your computer. You should read the various opinions and apply whatever suites you better. Read, understand, apply and test. This is how it goes.


----------



## pounced

I understand. I'm just asking a lot of questions directed at you because you seem to be very knowledgeable and I appreciate the help. Overclocking this CPU wasn't as easy as overclocking my GPU lol.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Im at 1.37vcore 1.05 ring with 1.8 input and it works just fine.


Good for you









The distance between your VCore and your CPU Input Voltate is 0.43V, which is a bit above the 0.4V Intel suggests as the absolute minimum difference between the two. Besides that, I need to say something here, and I am not referring to you! It is the easiest thing to write down a couple of values. The important thing is to post screenshot(s) proving your stability with the settings you wrote. I am not referring to you, personally, I am just mentioning this because you have quoted me. And as I already said, I have observed something similar, too, with my Hero VII.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pounced*
> 
> Really I want to be at 4.7ghz.
> 
> I'll be toying with voltages and such to see what the lowest amount is I can run 4.7ghz at.
> 
> I'm going to see if 1.25 vcore is stable first with the cpu voltage at 1.9 and go from there.
> 
> If it turns out to be stable at 4.7ghz I'm going to drop the vcore by 0.02 volts and keep doing so until it is not stable then up it by 0.01 until I find something stable.


I would suggest you this :

- Test with VCore = 1.250 at 4.6GHz Core. Cache always at 4.0GHz with its voltage at 1.150V
- IF it passes 5 loops of the x264 test, set and run the way I describe here *or* it can complete two hours of Blend, 75% RAM then
- Test with VCore = 1.2V.
- IF it fails then set VCore = 1.230V and test again.

I suggest you this method because lots of people advise to add a +0.02V after you will succeed in stress testing, especially if you're testing with the x264 test.

Of course, stability is a big notion... It depends from the user and especially from what software he is running. In general, if you like stress testing there are plenty of stressors you can use/try. Personally, after completing 5 loops of the x264 I do not bother further with testing. I let everyday use prove me right or wrong in my settings. So far, I have never encountered a single BSOD in none of my four (4) different OC profiles, on my daily usage. Everything, however, depends from what programs you use...


----------



## LandonAaron

My stability issues rarely present as actual BSOD's. Issues I encounter are Logitech mouse driver crashing, excel not letting me paste I to new workbook, headset driver cashing. Stuff that's hard to say it's definitely from bad OC but stuff I don't see happen at lower settings. Currently my litmus test is 20 loops of x264 with no errors. X264 never caused BSOD for me but it will stop with a windows message that it encountered a proble. And 30 minutes of OCCT, which will usually cause BSOD quickly if things aren't stable.


----------



## Droidriven

OK, I'm meticulously planning my z97 build for the 4790k. I'm torn between choosing a ASrock extreme 4, 6 or 9 mobo or the Asus z97 pro(WiFi/ac). I like the ASrock for their OC capabilities but the Asus also has OC support along with the WiFi and Bluetooth(I will be using these so I'd have to get extra hardware if I go with ASrock). Both have m.2/mSATA/PCIE support for internal storage also which I will be using. Would I be better off getting one of the ASrock extremes and extra hardware for WiFi and Bluetooth? Or just go with the Asus? Also the extremes would go with my color scheme but that's not as important but would be cool to keep the blue to go with the rest of the parts I've chosen.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

The ASUS board you are looking at (Z97 Pro AC, IIRC) would be better for overclocking than the ASRock by a long shot. That being said, the difference still might only add up to an extra 100MHz at the same volt settings. ASRock Extreme6 is a 6+ doubler, which is pretty good while that ASUS is a 12 phase. There is also the Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming 5 you can look at if you want.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> The ASUS board you are looking at (Z97 Pro AC, IIRC) would be better for overclocking than the ASRock by a long shot. That being said, the difference still might only add up to an extra 100MHz at the same volt settings. ASRock Extreme6 is a 6+ doubler, which is pretty good while that ASUS is a 12 phase. There is also the Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming 5 you can look at if you want.


As far as i am aware there is no true 12 phase Vrms on Z97,i thought they maxed out as a true 8 phase?


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> The ASUS board you are looking at (Z97 Pro AC, IIRC) would be better for overclocking than the ASRock by a long shot. That being said, the difference still might only add up to an extra 100MHz at the same volt settings. ASRock Extreme6 is a 6+ doubler, which is pretty good while that ASUS is a 12 phase. There is also the Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming 5 you can look at if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as i am aware there is no true 12 phase Vrms on Z97,i thought they maxed out as a true 8 phase?
Click to expand...

No, the ASrock extreme 4 I was looking at has 12 phase also the ASrock OC formula ATX I looked at has 12 phase, but it is $183 and the extreme 4 is $125 where as the Asus is $208, that's why I posted, they all have OC and 12 phase but the Asus has wifi / BT built in and that along with a few of the other things that come in the asus 's system and bios are the only reasons I was considering it over the others because by the time I bought those boards and the hardware for WiFi and BT then I'd be spending about the same thing and be taking up slots that could be left open for other things if I got the inbuilt WiFi/BT. Considering those points what would you say?

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> The ASUS board you are looking at (Z97 Pro AC, IIRC) would be better for overclocking than the ASRock by a long shot. That being said, the difference still might only add up to an extra 100MHz at the same volt settings. ASRock Extreme6 is a 6+ doubler, which is pretty good while that ASUS is a 12 phase. There is also the Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming 5 you can look at if you want.


The Asus I'm wanting to get does def seem to have more tools involved for overclocking and maintaining stability and tuning. I was really just trying to be easy on the wallet and go for the cheaper 12 phase mobos but I begrudgingly might just bite the bullet and get the Asus board, I'm also trying to somewhat "futureproof" this build as they say. I'd like to get as many years as I can as I upgrade it along the way. It won't last forever but I'll keep it as fresh as I can along the way.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> snip
> 
> 
> 
> snip
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> snip
> 
> 
> 
> snip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> snip
Click to expand...

If you look at the VRMs of the board and in the Z97 VRM thread, you can see that the ASUS board has 12 phases on the board, and the ASRock one has two chokes per phase, making it 6+ doubler


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> No, the ASrock extreme 4 I was looking at has 12 phase also the ASrock OC formula ATX I looked at has 12 phase, but it is $183 and the extreme 4 is $125 where as the Asus is $208, that's why I posted, they all have OC and 12 phase but the Asus has wifi / BT built in and that along with a few of the other things that come in the asus 's system and bios are the only reasons I was considering it over the others because by the time I bought those boards and the hardware for WiFi and BT then I'd be spending about the same thing and be taking up slots that could be left open for other things if I got the inbuilt WiFi/BT. Considering those points what would you say?
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


None of the Z97 boards have a true 12 phase Vrm if anything they are 6 phase doublers. Personally i would buy the Asrock Z97 extreme 6 a friend of mine has one and it is an extremely good board in terms of features and overclocking and great value for money. You can always buy a wifi adapter which would be subject to less interference from your pc if its external,bluetooth usb adapters cost virtually nothing as well.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> snip
> 
> 
> 
> snip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> snip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> snip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> snip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you look at the VRMs of the board and in the Z97 VRM thread, you can see that the ASUS board has 12 phases on the board, and the ASRock one has two chokes per phase, making it 6+ doubler
Click to expand...

So are you saying that it is a true 12 phase and not a 6+ doubler as @scracy is saying?

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> No, the ASrock extreme 4 I was looking at has 12 phase also the ASrock OC formula ATX I looked at has 12 phase, but it is $183 and the extreme 4 is $125 where as the Asus is $208, that's why I posted, they all have OC and 12 phase but the Asus has wifi / BT built in and that along with a few of the other things that come in the asus 's system and bios are the only reasons I was considering it over the others because by the time I bought those boards and the hardware for WiFi and BT then I'd be spending about the same thing and be taking up slots that could be left open for other things if I got the inbuilt WiFi/BT. Considering those points what would you say?
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> 
> 
> None of the Z97 boards have a true 12 phase Vrm if anything they are 6 phase doublers. Personally i would buy the Asrock Z97 extreme 6 a friend of mine has one and it is an extremely good board in terms of features and overclocking and great value for money. You can always buy a wifi adapter which would be subject to less interference from your pc if its external,bluetooth usb adapters cost virtually nothing as well.
Click to expand...

I didn't notice that the extreme 6 had ac, I might just go that since its only about $25 more but I'm still kinda tempted by the Asus for a few of its features. Aghhh! I'm I'm trying to make a choice of keeping the same capabilities for less money, the Asus is at minimum $50+ more than the other boards I'm looking at. Its not really an easy choice because I'm not sure about their differences or what I'd be losing from choice to choice.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Droidriven

My next decision is for the PSU, I'm not running any extra graphics but I may at some point so I want to plan ahead on PSU for those additions and when I add it it will be something pretty good so I'll probably need a good bit of extra power, and I'll probably go with some extra cooling down the road so I'm thinking something 750w+ but I'm not sure what's worth the money, I'm thinking something tier 2a as long as its reliable and stable when overclocking CPU and RAM and running performance graphics.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## AcEsSalvation

How many GPUs? And I say it's 12 true phases. I don't have one that I can remove the heatsinks, but according ASUS and all the pics I can find, it looks 12 phase. I may still be wrong.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I didn't notice that the extreme 6 had ac, I might just go that since its only about $25 more but I'm still kinda tempted by the Asus for a few of its features. Aghhh! I'm I'm trying to make a choice of keeping the same capabilities for less money, the Asus is at minimum $50+ more than the other boards I'm looking at. Its not really an easy choice because I'm not sure about their differences or what I'd be losing from choice to choice.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


If your really concerned about the number of phases each board has maybe check out the Z97 Vrm thread for yourself and see what you can make of it, from what i can see both the Asus and Asrock are true 6 phase Vrms. My friends Z97 extreme 6 yielded him a nice stable overclocked 4790K [email protected] temperature limited he only has a Corsair H80i for cooling, which is pretty decent obviously its a decent chip but the board plays a part in it too. If your the kind of person that likes matching colour schemes a corsair HX850i would be a good choice to go with the Asrock board if your only planning 2 way SLI. Maybe something like this but in blue?


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> How many GPUs? And I say it's 12 true phases. I don't have one that I can remove the heatsinks, but according ASUS and all the pics I can find, it looks 12 phase. I may still be wrong.


I'm too sure about what GPU I'll choose later but I'll want it to be something reasonable that takes full advantage of whatever boards capabilities that I end up with, that's why its hard for me to make my choices based on what I will at some point be adding to the system instead of just on what I'll be starting with. Ultimately I'll want to actually max out all the hardware in the system that the 4790k and my board will support, including the fastest drives from m.2/mSATA/PCIE storage(whichever gives me the most advantage) and normal ssd for storage.

What are some good GPU's these days, I've been out of the hardware thing for a while and my choices so far have been made on my own research and opinions from the community, I'm trying to make the best decisions I can on what hardware choices I make, I don't want to end up with crap and there is really no price limit for what I want to build but as any other person I would still like to save as much as possible without sacrificing too much on performance now and down the road.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I didn't notice that the extreme 6 had ac, I might just go that since its only about $25 more but I'm still kinda tempted by the Asus for a few of its features. Aghhh! I'm I'm trying to make a choice of keeping the same capabilities for less money, the Asus is at minimum $50+ more than the other boards I'm looking at. Its not really an easy choice because I'm not sure about their differences or what I'd be losing from choice to choice.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> 
> 
> If your really concerned about the number of phases each board has maybe check out the Z97 Vrm thread for yourself and see what you can make of it, from what i can see both the Asus and Asrock are true 6 phase Vrms. My friends Z97 extreme 6 yielded him a nice stable overclocked 4790K [email protected] temperature limited he only has a Corsair H80i for cooling, which is pretty decent obviously its a decent chip but the board plays a part in it too. If your the kind of person that likes matching colour schemes a corsair HX850i would be a good choice to go with the Asrock board if your only planning 2 way SLI. Maybe something like this but in blue?
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm wanting to keep the build as blue as possible as long as the hardware can do what I want it to do as for over clocking and stability/reliability. The extreme 6 is already blue but so is the extreme 4 and it has the same OC capability as far as I can see and it is considerably less, how good is newegg about fulfilling their mail in rebates? The extreme 4 has a considerable mail in rebate that makes it cheaper right now.

Yeah I'll end up with a water cooling system/custom loop potentially, my case supports it but I was gonna see if my case and cooling would serve before I went that far. I'll probably go with the extreme 4 then, I should be able to OC the 4790k just as good with it as the 6 because they have the same features from what I see. But still the extras on the Asus look good but not sure I want to spend another $75-80 to get it. Lol

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> How many GPUs? And I say it's 12 true phases. I don't have one that I can remove the heatsinks, but according ASUS and all the pics I can find, it looks 12 phase. I may still be wrong.


Man, you're really making me want the Asus, how much real difference would I see with it compared to the others you think?

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Yeah I'm wanting to keep the build as blue as possible as long as the hardware can do what I want it to do as for over clocking and stability/reliability. The extreme 6 is already blue but so is the extreme 4 and it has the same OC capability as far as I can see and it is considerably less, how good is newegg about fulfilling their mail in rebates? The extreme 4 has a considerable mail in rebate that makes it cheaper right now.
> 
> Yeah I'll end up with a water cooling system/custom loop potentially, my case supports it but I was gonna see if my case and cooling would serve before I went that far. I'll probably go with the extreme 4 then, I should be able to OC the 4790k just as good with it as the 6 because they have the same features from what I see. But still the extras on the Asus look good but not sure I want to spend another $75-80 to get it. Lol
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


Personally i would not buy the extreme 4 it is a very thin pcb possibly lower grade components and is not a full size ATX board like the extreme 6 is,if you had an extreme 4 next to an extreme 6 you would pick the extreme 6 every time.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Yeah I'm wanting to keep the build as blue as possible as long as the hardware can do what I want it to do as for over clocking and stability/reliability. The extreme 6 is already blue but so is the extreme 4 and it has the same OC capability as far as I can see and it is considerably less, how good is newegg about fulfilling their mail in rebates? The extreme 4 has a considerable mail in rebate that makes it cheaper right now.
> 
> Yeah I'll end up with a water cooling system/custom loop potentially, my case supports it but I was gonna see if my case and cooling would serve before I went that far. I'll probably go with the extreme 4 then, I should be able to OC the 4790k just as good with it as the 6 because they have the same features from what I see. But still the extras on the Asus look good but not sure I want to spend another $75-80 to get it. Lol
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> 
> 
> Personally i would not buy the extreme 4 it is a very thin pcb possibly lower grade components and is not a full size ATX board like the extreme 6 is,if you had an extreme 4 next to an extreme 6 you would pick the extreme 6 every time.
Click to expand...

OK then, I thought the 4 was a full atx though, I guess I didn't notice, I want atx and not micro atx anyway.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Yeah I'm wanting to keep the build as blue as possible as long as the hardware can do what I want it to do as for over clocking and stability/reliability. The extreme 6 is already blue but so is the extreme 4 and it has the same OC capability as far as I can see and it is considerably less, how good is newegg about fulfilling their mail in rebates? The extreme 4 has a considerable mail in rebate that makes it cheaper right now.
> 
> Yeah I'll end up with a water cooling system/custom loop potentially, my case supports it but I was gonna see if my case and cooling would serve before I went that far. I'll probably go with the extreme 4 then, I should be able to OC the 4790k just as good with it as the 6 because they have the same features from what I see. But still the extras on the Asus look good but not sure I want to spend another $75-80 to get it. Lol
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> 
> 
> Personally i would not buy the extreme 4 it is a very thin pcb possibly lower grade components and is not a full size ATX board like the extreme 6 is,if you had an extreme 4 next to an extreme 6 you would pick the extreme 6 every time.
Click to expand...

Maybe I'm not seeing everything but the only difference I'm seeing between the 4 and 6 is the ac, what are you looking at that shows their differences?

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> OK then, I thought the 4 was a full atx though, I guess I didn't notice, I want atx and not micro atx anyway.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


Extreme 4 is an ATX board and will mount on ATX supports but it is narrower than a full size ATX board,not really a big deal just saying but yeah having seen both boards the pcb itself is definitely thinner and lower quality than the extreme 6.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> OK then, I thought the 4 was a full atx though, I guess I didn't notice, I want atx and not micro atx anyway.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme 4 is an ATX board and will mount on ATX supports but it is narrower than a full size ATX board,not really a big deal just saying but yeah having seen both boards the pcb itself is definitely thinner and lower quality than the extreme 6.
Click to expand...

So you're saying its just flimsier? Possible issues that could come from that?

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> So you're saying its just flimsier? Possible issues that could come from that?
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


Yes its flimsier if you like,potentially that means the copper tracks are also thinner which determines current carrying capacity.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> So you're saying its just flimsier? Possible issues that could come from that?
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> 
> 
> Yes its flimsier if you like,potentially that means the copper tracks are also thinner which determines current carrying capacity.
Click to expand...

I considered that when you said it was thinner but how much current difference would it really make? Do you think it would be that much more vulnerable to burning out somewhere?

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Well, less layers means less heat dissipation as well as less support for the board. Attach a large air tower and a couple GPUs to it... Now it may not happen (and probably won't) but it has a higher chance of warping/cracking than others. I think everyone is going to have different opinions, but I don't think it's too much of a worry, but I would still go for the 6 over the 4


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I considered that when you said it was thinner but how much current difference would it really make? Do you think it would be that much more vulnerable to burning out somewhere?
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


Possibly yes particularly at higher clocks/voltages,also keep in mind that more flex in the board can also mean that you might even break a copper track by simply putting in a graphics card if your not really careful.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Well, less layers means less heat dissipation as well as less support for the board. Attach a large air tower and a couple GPUs to it... Now it may not happen (and probably won't) but it has a higher chance of warping/cracking than others. I think everyone is going to have different opinions, but I don't think it's too much of a worry, but I would still go for the 6 over the 4


+1


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Well, less layers means less heat dissipation as well as less support for the board. Attach a large air tower and a couple GPUs to it... Now it may not happen (and probably won't) but it has a higher chance of warping/cracking than others. I think everyone is going to have different opinions, but I don't think it's too much of a worry, but I would still go for the 6 over the 4


Would you say go for the 6 over the Asus? Would it be worth the $50-60 extra for the Asus? Considering future hardware additions and upgrades?

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Well, in my own opinion the ASUS isn't worth it unless you need built in Wifi adapter and like the ASUS brand. Knowing how my Gigabyte board works, I'd take it over the ASRock one, but that is up to you.


----------



## Droidriven

At the end of the day its a choice of which one has more capability and durability to take some of the abuse of pushing it here and there to see what it can handle.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Would you say go for the 6 over the Asus? Would it be worth the $50-60 extra for the Asus? Considering future hardware additions and upgrades?
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


All comes down to personal preference some people don't like Asus period and others don't like Asrock, i think the Asrock is better value than the Asus both seem to have a decent bios and update them fairly regularly. I looked into the extreme 6 and would have picked it as my next board but as it stands there is no compelling reason to side shift from my Gigabyte Z87 board.


----------



## Droidriven

I haven't looked at any gigabyte boards really, they don't seem to be much different as far as capability and don't come in a color for my scheme, color is a factor but not above performance, is gigabyte really that much better or as capable for less?

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I haven't looked at any gigabyte boards really, they don't seem to be much different as far as capability and don't come in a color for my scheme, color is a factor but not above performance, is gigabyte really that much better or as capable for less?
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


I am using the z97x-ud5h black version. They describe using 2x as much copper on the PCB, better caps, and better gold plated cpu socket. Not sure how much of that is fluff, but it sold me, and the black version goes thrugh a stress test so you know itll work right outa the box. The non black version has a yellow black theme and the gaming has a red black theme.


----------



## Droidriven

I'm new to modern hardware and modern over clocking so but I want the hardware I need to hit the ground running because once I get my hands on it I master it pretty quick, I'll be spending a lot of time here when it all comes together, I've got some parts on the way already, now I'm buying the board and PSU, the big one(the 4790k is next on the list) then my storage, it'll be a decent sized ssd for storage and a m.2 or mSATA for OS if its really a good option, as I said I'm new to modern hardware, some things I've read say that the insert able drives are faster booting and performing, what's really the best option for that and will choosing a drive like that limit my future graphics additions considering I'll be occupying an card slot with a drive?

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I haven't looked at any gigabyte boards really, they don't seem to be much different as far as capability and don't come in a color for my scheme, color is a factor but not above performance, is gigabyte really that much better or as capable for less?
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


Speaking from experience current Gigabyte boards are not that great particularly with their bios,it took them up to bios F10 on my Z87 board before they got a majority of the bugs out of it. Also changing all their colour schemes from G1 sniper green to everything being red was a big mistake in my opinion,but they are out selling Asus at the moment. Have you considered buying your CPU from silicon lottery?


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I haven't looked at any gigabyte boards really, they don't seem to be much different as far as capability and don't come in a color for my scheme, color is a factor but not above performance, is gigabyte really that much better or as capable for less?
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking from experience current Gigabyte boards are not that great particularly with their bios,it took them up to bios F10 on my Z87 board before they got a majority of the bugs out of it. Also changing all their colour schemes from G1 sniper green to everything being red was a big mistake in my opinion,but they are out selling Asus at the moment. Have you considered buying your CPU from silicon lottery?
Click to expand...

Yes I was considering silicon lottery very seriously that's why I'm buying all the other less expensive hardware first so I can save the big chunk I have to come up with til last, maybe I might see a promo between now and then but it will only be about two to three weeks before I get to ordering the CPU.

What's a reasonably priced PSU that can stand up to what I'm looking for? Something full modular?

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Droidriven

I just finalized my order on the extreme 6 I got the extends warranty, I hope I don't regret my choice or have to use the warranty but at least I'll be able to replace it.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Yes I was considering silicon lottery very seriously that's why I'm buying all the other less expensive hardware first so I can save the big chunk I have to come up with til last, maybe I might see a promo between now and then but it will only be about two to three weeks before I get to ordering the CPU.
> 
> What's a reasonably priced PSU that can stand up to what I'm looking for? Something full modular?
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


I would go with a Corsair HX850i or HX1000i if price isnt a problem go with Corsair AX860i or even AX1200i if your planning more than 2 graphics cards down the track,HX series are an analog PSU whereas AX series are digital PSU both series are fully modular and you can get individual braided coloured cables for each series.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

How many GPUs? If you are doing just one, then 450W is all you need. Also, depending on offers and the different stores you can use, those Corsair products are extremely over priced.

EDIT: Just looked at the price of the 860i...

ARE THEY SERIOUS!?

EDIT2: Does it need to be completely modular? Or can it be semi-modular?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> How many GPUs? If you are doing just one, then 450W is all you need. Also, depending on offers and the different stores you can use, those Corsair products are extremely over priced.
> 
> EDIT: Just looked at the price of the 860i...
> 
> ARE THEY SERIOUS!?
> 
> EDIT2: Does it need to be completely modular? Or can it be semi-modular?


When you consider the fact that every piece of hardware you have is subject to the mercy of your power supply personally i don't think the corsair units (flextronics oem) are over priced,also a 7 year warranty shows a lot of confidence in their product.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> How many GPUs? If you are doing just one, then 450W is all you need. Also, depending on offers and the different stores you can use, those Corsair products are extremely over priced.
> 
> EDIT: Just looked at the price of the 860i...
> 
> ARE THEY SERIOUS!?
> 
> EDIT2: Does it need to be completely modular? Or can it be semi-modular?


It can be semi if that doesn't limit me in anything. I really don't know the difference anymore, its been over a decade since I played with hardware.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Well, the price might be a bit off for me, but when I looked the 860i was $200 and the 1200i was $300. That isn't worth the price to me...

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> It can be semi if that doesn't limit me in anything. I really don't know the difference anymore, its been over a decade since I played with hardware.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


Semi means that the motherboard and CPU power cables are attached, but all other cables are not.


----------



## Droidriven

I was hoping I could get a good PSU for the task for $100 or less if possible but I'll pay more if necessary, I want it to be sufficient but I'm not into overkill or splurging.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Droidriven

My limit would be $120-140

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Rosewill Capstone 450W has a modular and a semi modular version. Solid unit, and I think the price is typically around $55-$60 for the two versions

EDIT: Holy crap we derailed this bad...


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Well, the price might be a bit off for me, but when I looked the 860i was $200 and the 1200i was $300. That isn't worth the price to me...
> 
> EDIT:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> It can be semi if that doesn't limit me in anything. I really don't know the difference anymore, its been over a decade since I played with hardware.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> 
> 
> Semi means that the motherboard and CPU power cables are attached, but all other cables are not.
Click to expand...

So basically with a semi I'd have to have extra cables for other hardware I add? That's no problem, I can handle that.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Rosewill Capstone 450W has a modular and a semi modular version. Solid unit, and I think the price is typically around $55-$60 for the two versions
> 
> EDIT: Holy crap we derailed this bad...


I was thinking more than 450w

And we haven't derailed too much, this whole discussion has really been about choosing good hardware to use with the 4790k, its really the center of all my choices, including mobo and PSU mainly.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Droidriven

I'm looking at a rosewill 650 or evga 750

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I'm looking at a rosewill 650 or evga 750
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


Each to their own i guess but a good psu is not the place to skimp on cost.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I'm looking at a rosewill 650 or evga 750
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> 
> 
> Each to their own i guess but a good psu is not the place to skimp on cost.
Click to expand...

I agree, however the Rosewill unit isn't skimping. If he wants an exceptional unit, the EVGA SuperNOVA G2 750W/850W variants are there for him.

And 650W is more than you need for a single unit, and won't cut it in some dual GPU scenarios. If you're going with one GPU, 450W is what you want. If you're going to OC both CPU and GPU quite a bit, then 550W. 650W will do some mid ranged GPUs as well as Maxwell in SLI/XFire, but 750W would be better


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I'm looking at a rosewill 650 or evga 750
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3
> 
> 
> 
> Each to their own i guess but a good psu is not the place to skimp on cost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree, however the Rosewill unit isn't skimping. If he wants an exceptional unit, the EVGA SuperNOVA G2 750W/850W variants are there for him.
> 
> And 650W is more than you need for a single unit, and won't cut it in some dual GPU scenarios. If you're going with one GPU, 450W is what you want. If you're going to OC both CPU and GPU quite a bit, then 550W. 650W will do some mid ranged GPUs as well as Maxwell in SLI/XFire, but 750W would be better
Click to expand...

Actually I was just looking at the evga 650 and 750, lol, those are what I'm choosing between.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Droidriven

Yeah I'll end up with xfire being used.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## AcEsSalvation

If you are looking at the SuperNOVA series, take a look at this.
Also, please use the edit button instead of posting multiple times.


----------



## Droidriven

I've tried finding my edit button but for some reason I don't get an edit option, sorry, I've tried everything, I'm using tapatalk, not browser, this forum seems to work different than my other forums I use through tapa.

I'm buying a G2 750, considering b2 750 but I'm not sure, seems is only be losing full mod unless I'm missing something other than having a bronze rating vs gold for the G2.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## TheADLA

Ok. My sweet spot is definitely 4.6 Ghz @1.260v Vcore (1.288 under load) and the other voltages on Auto. Did Intel XTU and AIDA 64 stress testing. Max peak was 90 degrees but most of the time cores were between 79 and 85 degrees. So I'm cool with that I guess.








Nothing more I can do I guess












MSI B85-G43 GAMING
I7 4790K @ 4.6 Ghz 1.260v Vcore
Kingston Hyper Fury X DDR3 1866 @1600 CL9


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Ok. My sweet spot is definitely 4.6 Ghz @1.260v Vcore (1.288 under load) and the other voltages on Auto. Did Intel XTU and AIDA 64 stress testing. Max peak was 90 degrees but most of the time cores were between 79 and 85 degrees. So I'm cool with that I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing more I can do I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI B85-G43 GAMING
> I7 4790K @ 4.6 Ghz 1.260v Vcore
> Kingston Hyper Fury X DDR3 1866 @1600 CL9


1.288V 4.6ghz 90C 8(


----------



## LostParticle

@Droidriven

1) Congratulations for choosing the ASRock Z97 Extreme6 ! It was the first Z97 board I ever had. Look please at the motherboards I currently own, shown in my sig-rig. After my experience with all of those, I say : Well done, ASRock! Well done!
2) Look at the PSUs I have. The EVGA I own is your best bet. I strongly suggest you though to ask a question in this thread, too!


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> 1.288V 4.6ghz 90C 8(


yeah I know. Seems like mine is a bad overcklocker. I have a 140mm Scythe Ashura CPU Cooler. Maybe it is also because of the board. I dunno

Let me see if I can lower the voltage a little. Should bring temperatures down as well. I chose 1.260 In Bios and CPU Core Voltage on "override" It went to 1.288 under load. Maybe a lower voltage works as well. I'll report back


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> yeah I know. Seems like mine is a bad overcklocker. I have a 140mm Scythe Ashura CPU Cooler. Maybe it is also because of the board. I dunno
> 
> Let me see if I can lower the voltage a little. Should bring temperatures down as well. I chose 1.260 In Bios and CPU Core Voltage on "override" It went to 1.288 under load. Maybe a lower voltage works as well. I'll report back


Ya mine does the same thing no matter what LLC i use. Always higher at load.


----------



## alltheGHz

Gonna get my 4960k tomorrow :]]] I'm planning on using the asus maximus gene VII, any cheap cooling suggestions until I upgrade to a full cooling loop in the summer?


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Ya mine does the same thing no matter what LLC i use. Always higher at load.


Okay, Could do it @ 1.255v Vcore (1.280 boost under load) At 1.250v Vcore I lost 21 points on Cinebench (902cb compared to 923 in screenshot. Is it a normal Cinebench score for 4.6 Ghz?) and stress test was no go.
I hit 87 degrees max on one core, but it was only a 1 time peak. Average max temperatures where between 77 and 85 max peak. but usually between 77 and 80 degrees (see HWInfo Screenshot while AIDA 64 stress test). Can I go with that 24/7 ? Gaming wouldn't matter because it wont go to full CPU load anyways.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Okay, Could do it @ 1.255v Vcore (1.280 boost under load) At 1.250v Vcore I lost 21 points on Cinebench (902cb compared to 923 in screenshot. Is it a normal Cinebench score for 4.6 Ghz?) and stress test was no go.
> I hit 87 degrees max on one core, but it was only a 1 time peak. Average max temperatures where between 77 and 85 max peak. but usually between 77 and 80 degrees (see HWInfo Screenshot while AIDA 64 stress test). Can I go with that 24/7 ? Gaming wouldn't matter because it wont go to full CPU load anyways.


930 is about average for 4.6ghz If you run it in real time you should get slightly higher scores but the test will seem frozen until finished.

You should try lowering vring down. Since you only use stock x40 you could try 1.1v or even lower. Mines at 1.05 for x40. Might give you lower temps. But then again you have a bad overclocker so vring might need more volts then usuall. 8(

Peak 85 seems good for stress testing and should be good for gaming 24/7


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> 930 is about average for 4.6ghz If you run it in real time you should get slightly higher scores but the test will seem frozen until finished.
> 
> You should try lowering vring down. Since you only use stock x40 you could try 1.1v or even lower. Mines at 1.05 for x40. Might give you lower temps. But then again you have a bad overclocker so vring might need more volts then usuall. 8(
> 
> Peak 85 seems good for stress testing and should be good for gaming 24/7


Yeah, got 928 in realtime. But the Cinebench score might be also because of the B85 Chipset I have. But thanks







I will keep it @4.6 for now and see how it works in the future


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> ....


One suggestion about your HWiNFO64 : grab those two temp values that are not monitored (Auxiliary and AUXTIN1) and drop them outside of the Sensor's panel. It will hide them this way. Alternatively, you can right-click on each one and select "Hide".

Also, you can resize the inner columns. Try selecting them and moving them a bit.

Finally, grab the entire window from the bottom or from its top, and move it a little bit - resize it a little bit. You will observe that it distributes - it arranges the values, automatically. This way you will get rid of the scroll bars, as well as of the empty space on your last table. Leave it at the layout you like most, then.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Yeah, got 928 in realtime. But the Cinebench score might be also because of the B85 Chipset I have. But thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep it @4.6 for now and see how it works in the future


'Good luck.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Gonna get my 4960k tomorrow :]]] I'm planning on using the asus maximus gene VII, any cheap cooling suggestions until I upgrade to a full cooling loop in the summer?


Maybe a Cooler Master Hyper 212 plus? I dunno what the others would think. That would be my suggestion


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I'm too sure about what GPU I'll choose later but I'll want it to be something reasonable that takes full advantage of whatever boards capabilities that I end up with, that's why its hard for me to make my choices based on what I will at some point be adding to the system instead of just on what I'll be starting with. Ultimately I'll want to actually max out all the hardware in the system that the 4790k and my board will support, including the fastest drives from m.2/mSATA/PCIE storage(whichever gives me the most advantage) and normal ssd for storage.
> 
> What are some good GPU's these days, I've been out of the hardware thing for a while and my choices so far have been made on my own research and opinions from the community, I'm trying to make the best decisions I can on what hardware choices I make, I don't want to end up with crap and there is really no price limit for what I want to build but as any other person I would still like to save as much as possible without sacrificing too much on performance now and down the road.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


Be aware, ASUS UEFI uses terminology for it's settings that's damn near alien, very confusing, make sure you read up on it. I'm using a ASUS z97 maximus vii hero and it still makes my head hurt. Also, I don't know about the formula, but the hero only supports m.2 pcie (x2 max), not m.2 sata which is cheaper and I'm assuming slower as in sata speed. There's like two m.2 pcie drive models available where I am, think that's like most places right now. Plenty of garbage m.2 sata hitting the street now, i read somewhere that u can't even boot from those (not sure tho)


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> yeah I know. Seems like mine is a bad overcklocker. I have a 140mm Scythe Ashura CPU Cooler. Maybe it is also because of the board. I dunno
> 
> Let me see if I can lower the voltage a little. Should bring temperatures down as well. I chose 1.260 In Bios and CPU Core Voltage on "override" It went to 1.288 under load. Maybe a lower voltage works as well. I'll report back


The Haswell/DC chips always add 0.02V under load,ita a function of the integrated VRM and there's not really anything you can do about it. LLC only affects the input voltage now.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The Haswell/DC chips always add 0.02V under load,ita a function of the integrated VRM and there's not really anything you can do about it. LLC only affects the input voltage now.


Thanks for the Info








It's running stable so far 4.6 Ghz


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> Be aware, ASUS UEFI uses terminology for it's settings that's damn near alien, very confusing, make sure you read up on it. I'm using a ASUS z97 maximus vii hero and it still makes my head hurt. Also, I don't know about the formula, but the hero only supports m.2 pcie (x2 max), not m.2 sata which is cheaper and I'm assuming slower as in sata speed. There's like two m.2 pcie drive models available where I am, think that's like most places right now. Plenty of garbage m.2 sata hitting the street now, i read somewhere that u can't even boot from those (not sure tho)


Gigabyte has the most difficult bios imo.

I have experience with asus, msi, asrock and gigabyte. Asus, msi and asrock all being about as good as the other as far bios layout.

It helps when manufacturers do like MSI and asus and use a similar layout since going to uefi even on different sockets and chipsets.

When I helped a friend who bought a gigabyte gaming 5 at my suggestion it was like starting over from scratch. Gigabyte most definitely has the most confusing bios. After seeing that bios I am certain others with multiple mobo experience would agree.

Every setting I needed to get to overclock was on a different page and then possibly named something different.

At one point my friend hit something and it changed the whole layout and we were barely getting it figured out. We had to clear cmos to get out of legacy bios at that point and start over.

It was not terrible but very different than the others and diving straight into overclock just was not happening without some research.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Gigabyte has the most difficult bios imo.
> 
> I have experience with asus, msi, asrock and gigabyte. Asus, msi and asrock all being about as good as the other as far bios layout.
> 
> It helps when manufacturers do like MSI and asus and use a similar layout since going to uefi even on different sockets and chipsets.
> 
> When I helped a friend who bought a gigabyte gaming 5 at my suggestion it was like starting over from scratch. Gigabyte most definitely has the most confusing bios. After seeing that bios I am certain others with multiple mobo experience would agree.
> 
> Every setting I needed to get to overclock was on a different page and then possibly named something different.
> 
> At one point my friend hit something and it changed the whole layout and we were barely getting it figured out. We had to clear cmos to get out of legacy bios at that point and start over.
> 
> It was not terrible but very different than the others and diving straight into overclock just was not happening without some research.


Gaming 5 board is simple as cake. Couldn't get any simpler, and everything is labeled straight forward.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Maybe a Cooler Master Hyper 212 plus? I dunno what the others would think. That would be my suggestion


Thanks for the help, that deserved a rep+


----------



## Droidriven

I need a cost effective liquid cooler to use with my 4790k, I'm obviously looking at the popular corsair h80i but are there any other options that are as good? Noise isn't a factor in my choice, only cooling capability.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I need a cost effective liquid cooler to use with my 4790k, I'm obviously looking at the popular corsair h80i but are there any other options that are as good? Noise isn't a factor in my choice, only cooling capability.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


I use a h100i for 5ghz and get about 62C in cinebench runs and about 79C in AIDA64 and prim95. There is a newer version out the H100i GTX. Or the h1101 GT


----------



## Droidriven

OK, I was considering the h100i also.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> *Gigabyte has the most difficult bios imo.*
> 
> I have experience with asus, msi, asrock and gigabyte. Asus, msi and asrock all being about as good as the other as far bios layout.
> 
> It helps when manufacturers do like MSI and asus and use a similar layout since going to uefi even on different sockets and chipsets.
> 
> When I helped a friend who bought a gigabyte gaming 5 at my suggestion it was like starting over from scratch. Gigabyte most definitely has the most confusing bios. After seeing that bios I am certain others with multiple mobo experience would agree.
> 
> Every setting I needed to get to overclock was on a different page and then possibly named something different.
> 
> At one point my friend hit something and it changed the whole layout and we were barely getting it figured out. We had to clear cmos to get out of legacy bios at that point and start over.
> 
> It was not terrible but very different than the others and diving straight into overclock just was not happening without some research.


I agree with you, completely.

In my case, though, it was not the difficult BIOS. It was not even the fact that I had to switch to that "retro" BIOS layout to gain full functionality. A newbie being on Intel and the Z97 boards I was eager to learn! It didn't bother me.

It has not bothered me even the fact that on my Z97 SOC Force the Uncore (cache) ratio would never drop (idle) as soon as it was taken away from "Auto". No, it did not bother me.
It has not even bothered me the fact that when I was enabling the iGPU I was losing the "Sleep" command from the Start Menu on Windows 7 64 bit. No, this did not bother me either.

What really bothered me was this : The inability of this motherboard to implement Adaptive Voltage with Offsets.

This is why from now on Gigabyte will be the LAST on my research list when I will be looking for a new motherboard. And IF, after exhausting all the other alternatives (mobo manufacturers), I will be forced by the circumstances to throw (waste) my money on Gigabyte again, I will make it absolutely sure to investigate the BIOS and to ask specific questions and screenshots from the owners, which will be proving that it will be capable to do what I will require from it to do.


----------



## ProKoN

i run my cache at 1.45v or less. have been since haswell launched.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I agree with you, completely.
> 
> In my case, though, it was not the difficult BIOS. It was not even the fact that I had to switch to that "retro" BIOS layout to gain full functionality. A newbie being on Intel and the Z97 boards I was eager to learn! It didn't bother me.
> 
> It has not bothered me even the fact that on my Z97 SOC Force the Uncore (cache) ratio would never drop (idle) as soon as it was taken away from "Auto". No, it did not bother me.
> It has not even bothered me the fact that when I was enabling the iGPU I was losing the "Sleep" command from the Start Menu on Windows 7 64 bit. No, this did not bother me either.
> 
> What really bothered me was this : The inability of this motherboard to implement Adaptive Voltage with Offsets.
> 
> This is why from now on Gigabyte will be the LAST on my research list when I will be looking for a new motherboard. And IF, after exhausting all the other alternatives (mobo manufacturers), I will be forced by the circumstances to throw (waste) my money on Gigabyte again, I will make it absolutely sure to investigate the BIOS and to ask specific questions and screenshots from the owners, which will be proving that it will be capable to do what I will require from it to do.


google +1

gigabyte uefi engineers really make a bad uefi for haswell platform

I thought the only way to use adaptive voltage on gigabyte was with a voltage offset? this is the only way i could get it working. can post my video if you like.

also even when i set cache to adaptive mode cache stays at fixed frequency and so does the voltage, does not throttle down under idle conditions.

oh the last 2 z87x ud5h boards I had ended up dead and killed 3 haswell chips as well.

nope no more gigabyte for this clocker


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> i run my cache at 1.45v or less. have been since haswell launched.
> google +1
> 
> gigabyte uefi engineers really make a bad uefi for haswell platform
> 
> I thought the only way to use adaptive voltage on gigabyte was with a voltage offset? this is the only way i could get it working. can post my video if you like.
> 
> also even when i set cache to adaptive move cache stays at fixed frequency and so does the voltage, does not throttle down under idle conditions.
> 
> oh the last 2 z87x ud5h boards I had ended up dead and killed 3 haswell chips as well.
> 
> nope no more gigabyte for this clocker


LOL 1.45v for cache is outrageous.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> i run my cache at 1.45v or less. have been since haswell launched.
> google +1
> 
> gigabyte uefi engineers really make a bad uefi for haswell platform
> 
> I thought the only way to use adaptive voltage on gigabyte was with a voltage offset? this is the only way i could get it working. can post my video if you like.
> 
> also even when i set cache to adaptive move cache stays at fixed frequency and so does the voltage, does not throttle down under idle conditions.
> 
> oh the last 2 z87x ud5h boards I had ended up dead and killed 3 haswell chips as well.
> 
> nope no more gigabyte for this clocker


Hi.

I suppose you are not a native English speaker. I do not fully understand you, you see...

1) You had (have) your Cache Voltage at ... 1.45V ?! This is impossible : the maximum Cache Voltage is 1.3V. You should not exceed this value
2) Yes, post your video. Post the link. I will then understand what do you mean.
3) What I write always refers to Z97 motherboards and to the Intel i7-4790K. I do not have experience from other Intel processors and motherboards. I always write what I have personally observed/researched/tested, and I can always prove it.

Thank you.

PS: Gigabyte's Technical Support, as well, sucks (a bit), and I can prove this, too.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> I suppose you are not a native English speaker. I do not fully understand you, you see...
> 
> 1) You had (have) your Cache Voltage at ... 1.45V ?! This is impossible : the maximum Cache Voltage is 1.3V. You should not exceed this value
> 2) Yes, post your video. Post the link. I will then understand what do you mean.
> 3) What I write always refers to Z97 motherboards and to the Intel i7-4790K. I do not have experience from other Intel processors and motherboards. I always write what I have personally observed/researched/tested, and I can always prove it.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> PS: Gigabyte's Technical Support, as well, sucks (a bit), and I can prove this, too.










i love my gaming 5 motherboard, i dont see what you guys are talking about(bios) being hard to figure out.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> LOL 1.45v for cache is outrageous.


your opinion or fact?

your hwbot handle please?


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> your opinion or fact?
> 
> your hwbot handle please?


That's FACT, my cache voltage is 1.05.


----------



## $ilent

Front page spreadsheet updated!

If I could please ask people to refrain from posting duplicate entries in the spreadsheet. Whilst updating just now I had to remove three duplicate entries all containing the same information?!

Please dont post multiple times, if you need to amend your entry in the spreadsheet please send me a message and I will update it.

Thanks!


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> That's FACT, my cache voltage is 1.05.


lol

well if its a fact you need to also provide some evidence.

oh wait we are talking about "overclocking". so we got no official support

heres my youtube channel. always open to constructive criticism. its a hobby for me, not my job







in my gigabyte z97 video i describe how to set adaptive voltage on gigabyte 1150 boards since it bewilders most people, including myself at first

https://www.youtube.com/user/prokon24/videos

you can also find me on the bot

http://hwbot.org/user/prokon/


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> lol
> 
> well if its a fact you need to also provide some evidence.
> 
> oh wait we are talking about "overclocking". so we got no official support
> 
> heres my youtube channel. always open to constructive criticism. its a hobby for me, not my job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my gigabyte z97 video i describe how to set adaptive voltage on gigabyte 1150 boards since it bewilders most people, including myself at first
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/prokon24/videos
> 
> you can also find me on the bot
> 
> http://hwbot.org/user/prokon/


No its x40 cache stock with stock voltage. As for 1.45v for cache thats like 5.2ghz cache. With 4790k C-states my chip does .78V idle and 1.37-1.39V 100% load with fixed voltage.


----------



## rt123

ProKon being misunderstood as being a non native English speaker.

Lol...


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I think the Gigabyte Gaming 5 BIOS is actually pretty easy...


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I think the Gigabyte Gaming 5 BIOS is actually pretty easy...


Same here lol, i love it.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> lol
> 
> heres my youtube channel. always open to constructive criticism. its a hobby for me, not my job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my gigabyte z97 video i describe how to set adaptive voltage on gigabyte 1150 boards since it bewilders most people, including myself at first
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/prokon24/videos
> 
> you can also find me on the bot
> 
> http://hwbot.org/user/prokon/


I have watched one video of yours, not the whole video, where you set Adaptive with an Offset (+0.1V, I think). I knew this and I was able to do this on my Z97 SOC Force, too. If you will read the link I give on my earlier post, though, you will realize that what you did with Adaptive was *not* what I meant. I meant something else :

- How can I set the Offset when in Adaptive voltage mode, and also set an Adaptive voltage value, on the SOC Force ?

This is what I meant! Follow the link and read that post. You will understand. What I understood is that there is NO WAY to do this on the Z97 SOC Force. Nothing "bewildered" me. It simply canNOT be done.

When it comes to the MAX Cache Voltage, under a good Air or AIO CPU cooler, what I know is that it should not exceed 1.3V. Unless you are referring to exotic cooling solutions in which case you should explicitly state so!

I use 1.250V for 4.4GHz cache, in all my OC profiles. Attempting to lower it has not worked for me. I might retry, at some point when I will have the time and the pleasure to attempt it.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I think the Gigabyte Gaming 5 BIOS is actually pretty easy...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Same here lol, i love it.


Did you guys use the new UEFI bios or switch back to the classic bios?

I prefer switching to the classic bios.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> ProKon being misunderstood as being a non native English speaker.
> 
> Lol...


was gonna ask you about your 5ghz xtu score

did you thermal throttle the whole run?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> was gonna ask you about your 5ghz xtu score
> 
> did you thermal throttle the whole run?


On purpose.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Did you guys use the new UEFI bios or switch back to the classic bios?
> 
> I prefer switching to the classic bios.


I like UEFI one myself. I like the colors lol


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> On purpose.


atta boy

thats my styles right there

nice points btw


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> atta boy
> 
> thats my styles right there
> 
> nice points btw


In your video you use 1.62V for 5.1ghz? That seems like alot of voltage for that OC, did you fine tune that or just threw up a voltage to benchmark?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProKoN*
> 
> atta boy
> 
> thats my styles right there
> 
> nice points btw


Yes points were higher than I expected.
Wasn't the max though, it was all for the competition.

Point wasn't to go all out.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> I like UEFI one myself. I like the colors lol


Ahh, Im more old school. Im much more used to this:



Thats the Gigabyte EP45-DS3R bios. Its funny how every google image search is a picture of a concave picture of the bios, due to the fact there was no screenshot bios option back then and you had to take a picture with your camera haha! Wow that takes me back...7 years ago! The good ol days of the E8400 dual core vs Q6600 debate.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Ahh, Im more old school. Im much more used to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the Gigabyte EP45-DS3R bios. Its funny how every google image search is a picture of a concave picture of the bios, due to the fact there was no screenshot bios option back then and you had to take a picture with your camera haha! Wow that takes me back...7 years ago! The good ol days of the E8400 dual core vs Q6600 debate.


Hahah, ya reminds me of my x58 setup.


----------



## $ilent

Hows about this for a quote:

Originally Posted by ... 
stick with the E8400 for gaming. If i were to upgrade my e6600 to either a Q6600 or E8400, id choose the 8400.

Reply by ...
bah, dont listen to that the q6600 is great if youre overclocking, lets see *e8400 3ghz x 2= 6 ghz or q6600 oc 3ghz x 4 =12 ghz, thats pretty obvious*. If you have the money though go with the q9550, i wouldnt buy an i7 just yet becuase they are coming out with a new sandra bridge 32nm technology next year.

The bold part always gets me laughing.


----------



## ProKoN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> In your video you use 1.62V for 5.1ghz? That seems like alot of voltage for that OC, did you fine tune that or just threw up a voltage to benchmark?


i needed roughly 1.5-1.6V to bench that particular sample at those frequencies on water , sub ambient (close to 5.1ghz on all cores)

i dont fine tune voltages for OC sessions unless im benching xtu

i only fine tune for daily 24\7 settings


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Hows about this for a quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by ...
> 
> _stick with the E8400 for gaming. If i were to upgrade my e6600 to either a Q6600 or E8400, id choose the 8400._
> 
> _Reply by ..._
> _bah, dont listen to that the q6600 is great if youre overclocking, lets see *e8400 3ghz x 2= 6 ghz or q6600 oc 3ghz x 4 =12 ghz, thats pretty obvious*. If you have the money though go with the q9550, i wouldnt buy an i7 just yet becuase they are coming out with a new sandra bridge 32nm technology next year._
> 
> 
> The bold part always gets me laughing.


LOLOLOL /facepalm


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Ahh, Im more old school. Im much more used to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the Gigabyte EP45-DS3R bios. Its funny how every google image search is a picture of a concave picture of the bios, due to the fact there was no screenshot bios option back then and you had to take a picture with your camera haha! Wow that takes me back...7 years ago! The good ol days of the E8400 dual core vs Q6600 debate.


Wish I could get my Z77 and Z97 BIOS to look like that. I'm not a fan of the UEFI look.


----------



## $ilent

The z97 gigabyte boards have a switch to the classic mode.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> The z97 gigabyte boards have a switch to the classic mode.


its not that classic lol


----------



## cephelix

Isn't the classic mode for gigabyte still uefi but with a lot more mouse lag?somehow still prefer the old skool bios or the new orange themed uefi


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Isn't the classic mode for gigabyte still uefi but with a lot more mouse lag?somehow still prefer the old skool bios or the new orange themed uefi


The classic mode on my z87 m5 does not have any mouse controls it runs like the old bios (blue) screen and is faster. With the T01 though the mouse lag on the UEFI mode has no more lag.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> The classic mode on my z87 m5 does not have any mouse controls it runs like the old bios (blue) screen and is faster. With the T01 though the mouse lag on the UEFI mode has no more lag.


maybe i'm doing mine wrong....my z97 has 2 uefi bioses...one is the orange one and the other is blue..but both is uefi...


----------



## Delecron

Allow me to start by saying overclocking is way over my head (I'm getting old







). I've overclocked my setup from this guy's youtube video:






I'm trying to see if I have a dud CPU or do I need a new mobo, ram ect. The ram does't overclock for and the best I could get out of the CPU was what I posted.

Here is my meager setup. I bow down to those better than me for advice









*Case:* Cooler Master HAF XB EVO
*Mobo:* Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD5H
*CPU*:Intel Core i7-4790K Devil's Canyon Quad-Core 4.0GHz LGA 1150 BX80646I74790K Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4600

*Cooling:
*CPU: Corsair H105
Case Top: Cooler Master MegaFlow 200 - Sleeve Bearing 200mm Silent Fan for Computer Cases (Black)
Bottom Rear: 2 x Noctua NF-F12 PWM Cooling Fan
Pull: (Rear Case, 1 on Radiator) 2 of Noctua 120mm, PWM Case Cooling Fan NF-S12A PWM
Push: 2 Noctua NF-F12 PWM Cooling Fan
(Can't do 2 pulls on the radiator due to the video card)

*Ram:* G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) - PC3 12800 - F3-1600C9Q-32GSR

*Power Supply:* RAIDMAX RX-835AP 835W ATX 12V v2.3/EPS 12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Power Supply

*GPU:* Gigabyte R9 290X GDDR5-4GB 2xDVI/HDMI/DP OC Graphics Card GV-R929XOC-4GD

*Misc:*
*Hard Drives:*
2 x Kingston HyperX 3K SH103S3/240G 2.5" 240GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) (Stand-Alone Drive) (OS / Programs)
1 x WD BLACK SERIES WD4003FZEX 4TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive (Everything Else)
*Network:* Asus - PCE-AC68 (Until I can get my office setup...)
*CD Drives:* CD Drives:
LG Electronics GGC-H20LK LightScribe Blu-Ray/HD DVD Combo Drive
LG Electronics UH12LS29;BLACK/BULK Internal SATA 12x Super Multi DVD Blue with 3D Playback (Between the 2 I can play anything other than Laser disc)


----------



## cephelix

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delecron*
> 
> Allow me to start by saying overclocking is way over my head (I'm getting old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I've overclocked my setup from this guy's youtube video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to see if I have a dud CPU or do I need a new mobo, ram ect. The ram does't overclock for **** and the best I could get out of the CPU was what I posted.
> 
> Here is my meager setup. I bow down to those better than me for advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Case:* Cooler Master HAF XB EVO
> *Mobo:* Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD5H
> *CPU*:Intel Core i7-4790K Devil's Canyon Quad-Core 4.0GHz LGA 1150 BX80646I74790K Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4600
> 
> *Cooling:
> *CPU: Corsair H105
> Case Top: Cooler Master MegaFlow 200 - Sleeve Bearing 200mm Silent Fan for Computer Cases (Black)
> Bottom Rear: 2 x Noctua NF-F12 PWM Cooling Fan
> Pull: (Rear Case, 1 on Radiator) 2 of Noctua 120mm, PWM Case Cooling Fan NF-S12A PWM
> Push: 2 Noctua NF-F12 PWM Cooling Fan
> (Can't do 2 pulls on the radiator due to the video card)
> 
> *Ram:* G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) - PC3 12800 - F3-1600C9Q-32GSR
> 
> *Power Supply:* RAIDMAX RX-835AP 835W ATX 12V v2.3/EPS 12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Power Supply
> 
> *GPU:* Gigabyte R9 290X GDDR5-4GB 2xDVI/HDMI/DP OC Graphics Card GV-R929XOC-4GD
> 
> *Misc:*
> *Hard Drives:*
> 2 x Kingston HyperX 3K SH103S3/240G 2.5" 240GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) (Stand-Alone Drive) (OS / Programs)
> 1 x WD BLACK SERIES WD4003FZEX 4TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive (Everything Else)
> *Network:* Asus - PCE-AC68 (Until I can get my office setup...)
> *CD Drives:* CD Drives:
> LG Electronics GGC-H20LK LightScribe Blu-Ray/HD DVD Combo Drive
> LG Electronics UH12LS29;BLACK/BULK Internal SATA 12x Super Multi DVD Blue with 3D Playback (Between the 2 I can play anything other than Laser disc)






What are your full load temps like?Around 60degrees? 4.5GHz at 1.25v seems high to me but i'm no expert here


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> I like UEFI one myself. I like the colors lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, Im more old school. Im much more used to this:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the Gigabyte EP45-DS3R bios. Its funny how every google image search is a picture of a concave picture of the bios, due to the fact there was no screenshot bios option back then and you had to take a picture with your camera haha! Wow that takes me back...7 years ago! The good ol days of the E8400 dual core vs Q6600 debate.
Click to expand...

That brings up something I've been meaning to get to. I picked up an old emachines w5233 with a 945gct-m3 rev3.1 mobo. Its a LGA 775 mobo but I've been looking into doing the 775 to 771 padmod along with the bios flash from the ECS elite site for the 945gct-m3 along with some microcodes but I don't know which quad core to choose and I'm not even sure the bios will flash on my board because what I find is for the m3 but not the m3 rev3.1. I can't even find a decent thread to post in because they are all dead. Its no big deal really, I just wanted to play around with it since I'm new to overclocking I was looking to familiarize myself with some of the bios over clocking and voltages so I'm less likely to destroy the 4790k when I start on it. I know its OT but your mention of something from around that time prompted me to ask. I'm trying to find a direction to chase this further and choose the best Xeon quad to use, the mobo is 800 MHz btw but I believe the unlocked bios I can flash let's me raise it to 1066 or maybe even 1333 but I'm not sure. Im getting another bios chip before I flash though. Any ideas of where I really need to look? I've searched over the past few weeks but no true conclusions yet. In my old days I used hardware and pinmod OC but this bios OC and padmod is new to me. I'm about ready to give up on it but I'd like to play with this if I can. I know its derailing the thread kinda but even this is something I'm doing to prepare for OC on the 4790k in its own right.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## Delecron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> 
> What are your full load temps like?Around 60degrees? 4.5GHz at 1.25v seems high to me but i'm no expert here


Yeah, between 61 and 67 depending on the core. The 1st core isn't that bad, I've gotten it up to 4..9, its


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> My next decision is for the PSU, I'm not running any extra graphics but I may at some point so I want to plan ahead on PSU for those additions and when I add it it will be something pretty good so I'll probably need a good bit of extra power, and I'll probably go with some extra cooling down the road so I'm thinking something 750w+ but I'm not sure what's worth the money, I'm thinking something tier 2a as long as its reliable and stable when overclocking CPU and RAM and running performance graphics.
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


I would recommend Corsair HX or AX series PSUs.

Running a HX-650 at the moment, but will be rotating that out to a mini-ITX build soon and upgrading to the AX860i, which will be rotated out to my wife's build, and then the AX1200i as the terminal PSU in mine.

HX and AX are very low ripple, and are well regarded.


----------



## fat4l

I dont recommend corsair.
Go for superflower leadex or evga g2 or p2


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I dont recommend corsair.
> Go for superflower leadex or evga g2 or p2


Those are re-brands.


----------



## cephelix

superflower leadex is a rebrand?


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> How many GPUs? If you are doing just one, then 450W is all you need. Also, depending on offers and the different stores you can use, those Corsair products are extremely over priced.
> 
> EDIT: Just looked at the price of the 860i...
> 
> ARE THEY SERIOUS!?
> 
> EDIT2: Does it need to be completely modular? Or can it be semi-modular?


One decent video card will put a 450 at or near maximum capacity.

You really nead some headroom to make things nice. I always say minimum for a single card and a K-CPU is 650W. That will handle max, with some PSU headroom too. a 4790K will peak around 250-275W, and a good video card about 250-350W. When sizing a power supply, always assume worst-case current draw for your components, then you aren't limited in what you can do.

It's like what's the point in watercooling one that hasn't been delidded? If you have one limiting factor, it holds everything back. Always leave a minimum of 20% headroom over maximum possible draw. Just because someone just plays solitare today, doesn't mean he/she isn't going to be running ANSYS and doing folding tomorrow.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> One decent video card will put a 450 at or near maximum capacity.
> 
> You really nead some headroom to make things nice. I always say minimum for a single card and a K-CPU is 650W. That will handle max, with some PSU headroom too. a 4790K will peak around 250-275W, and a good video card about 250-350W. When sizing a power supply, always assume worst-case current draw for your components, then you aren't limited in what you can do.
> 
> It's like what's the point in watercooling one that hasn't been delidded? If you have one limiting factor, it holds everything back. Always leave a minimum of 20% headroom over maximum possible draw. Just because someone just plays solitare today, doesn't mean he/she isn't going to be running ANSYS and doing folding tomorrow.


My 4790k at 5ghz uses only 155 watts in intel burn test. How do you get 275 watts? And a 4790k does not need delided unless you live in a very hot area.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> superflower leadex is a rebrand?


"EVGA SuperNova G2 and P2 are rebrands of the Leadex but the 1200 watts Plat has not been rebranded yet."


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> maybe i'm doing mine wrong....my z97 has 2 uefi bioses...one is the orange one and the other is blue..but both is uefi...


Gotta like the Dual BIOS in Gigabyte. It's saved my ass once already when I was playing with RAM timings...

Always leave it switched to Single BIOS mode though, as there are virii that mess with BIOS, and doing so protects the backup.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Those are re-brands.


I read about that. The EVGA is apparently a SuperFlower OEM. Corsair does the same using different companies as well.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> My 4790k at 5ghz uses only 155 watts in intel burn test. How do you get 275 watts? And a 4790k does not need delided unless you live in a very hot area.


Measured spikes. There is a site reviewing all of the main PSU brands for ripple and regulation, and they show a 4790K spiking briefly above 250W. The spikes are brief, but they play a factor in PSU selection.

This wasn't some "enthusiast" doing a half-assed review either, it was lab conditions with NIST-tracable oscilloscopes, etc.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> "EVGA SuperNova G2 and P2 are rebrands of the Leadex but the 1200 watts Plat has not been rebranded yet."


ahh,that's what i thought...


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Measured spikes. There is a site reviewing all of the main PSU brands for ripple and regulation, and they show a 4790K spiking briefly above 250W. The spikes are brief, but they play a factor in PSU selection.
> 
> This wasn't some "enthusiast" doing a half-assed review either, it was lab conditions with NIST-tracable oscilloscopes, etc.


That sounds ridicules sorry. You got the link so i can read up on it?


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> My 4790k at 5ghz uses only 155 watts in intel burn test. How do you get 275 watts? And a 4790k does not need delided unless you live in a very hot area.


I disagree. I got a measured ambient-adjusted drop of 14-16C by delidding my 4790K. With a drop that big, honestly, it doesn't matter where you live, it adds to longevity to delid.

I personally think they hobble these on purpose with the gap.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> That sounds ridicules sorry.


I'll see if I an find the roundup in my browser history. The testing was professional. I was also kind of amazed at the spikes a GPU can produce.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snip all of that.
> 
> The reviews you are seeing are all flawed. I've seen them myself. Tom's likes to measure a CPU by including a 290X with a 1600W PSU. All of that is going to skew the results by a large margin. By having the PSU operate at that low of a load, the efficiency drops. By having a high end GPU running (even at idle) can add quite a bit and on top of that the lower efficiency...
Click to expand...

Anyway, I've seen my own stats. 234W under a real gaming load with my sig rig.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> I disagree. I got a measured ambient-adjusted drop of 14-16C by delidding my 4790K. With a drop that big, honestly, it doesn't matter where you live, it adds to longevity to delid.
> 
> I personally think they hobble these on purpose with the gap.


You guys crack me up, i run 5ghz on an h100i with perfectly fine temps as do a ton of others. And 15C drop? Do you get below 55C after hours of prim 95 with an OC of 4.8ghz - 5ghz?


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Anyway, I've seen my own stats. 234W under a real gaming load with my sig rig.


Does that include the motherboard? Hell, my motherboard draws almost 100W on it's own according to all of the tests, and you are like two steps down from this, so your motherboard probably isn't that efficient as well. If the WIFI-BK is that inefficient, I'm sure the Gaming 7 is in the ballpark...


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> You guys crack me up, i run 5ghz on an h100i with perfectly fine temps as do a ton of others. And 15C drop? Do you get below 55C after hours of prim 95 with an OC of 4.8ghz - 5ghz?


At what voltage? I hit the 90's with 4.7 GHz @ 1.29V using the H100i GTX. I do need to test that again, as last night I replaced the MX-4 on the top with CLU.

I run SETI all the time, and at the moment have one Astropulse, and seven MultiBeam runs going, at 1650RPM (50% fans) and am averaging about 55C. 4.4 GHz (x4) @ 1.181V


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> At what voltage? I hit the 90's with 4.7 GHz @ 1.29V using the H100i GTX. I do need to test that again, as last night I replaced the MX-4 on the top with CLU.


1.37V 5ghz and 1.28V 4.8ghz. I hit 62C in cine-bench runs and 79C in prim95/aida64 and up to 87C in intel burn test. And its not even delided. Tons of people get these temps with aio and custom loops.

Iv seen way better temps then mine with EKWB evo's


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> 1.37V 5ghz and 1.28V 4.8ghz. I hit 62C in cine-bench runs and 79C in prim95/aida64 and up to 87C in intel burn test. And its not even delided. Tons of people get these temps with aio and custom loops.
> 
> Iv seen way better temps then mine with EKWB evo's


And you do this on a pre-GTX H100i ?????

I don't buy it, even if your CPU is a sweet low-voltage overclock. That would blow the bell curve in so many ways.

My numbers are at least consistent with the validated results of others, as well as published roundup reviews with the H100i GTX, which I am using right now.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> And you do this on a pre-GTX H100i ?????
> 
> I don't buy it, even if your CPU is a sweet low-voltage overclock. That would blow the bell curve in so many ways.


Doesn't matter what you buy. 90C with only 4.7ghz OC delidded with 15C drop = you saying a 1.3v = 105C which in it self it ridicules. Sound like your cooler is defective or you didn't mount it right.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Doesn't matter what you buy. 90C with only 4.7ghz OC delidded with 15C drop = you saying a 1.3v = 105C which in it self it ridicules. Sound like your cooler is defective or you didn't mount it right.


Gimme five minutes to reboot.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Gimme five minutes to reboot.


Even my old 3770k at 4.7ghz only hit 81C so you are getting really bad temps for some reason.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> You guys crack me up, i run 5ghz on an h100i with perfectly fine temps as do a ton of others. And 15C drop? Do you get below 55C after hours of prim 95 with an OC of 4.8ghz - 5ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> At what voltage? I hit the 90's with 4.7 GHz @ 1.29V using the H100i GTX. I do need to test that again, as last night I replaced the MX-4 on the top with CLU.
> 
> I run SETI all the time, and at the moment have one Astropulse, and seven MultiBeam runs going, at 1650RPM (50% fans) and am averaging about 55C. 4.4 GHz (x4) @ 1.181V
Click to expand...

Not totally surprised with the temps as other users have reported that DC still runs as hot as the 4770K while others report a 10C difference. My 4790K is running only 5c lower than my 4770K at same overclock/voltages but others are reporting as high as 10-15c lower due to the 'better' TIM used.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Even my old 3770k at 4.7ghz only hit 81C so you are getting really bad temps for some reason.


What did you have IBT set for? "Standard" or "Maximum"? Just waiting for Winblowz to calm down.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> What did you have IBT set for? "Standard" or "Maximum"? Just waiting for Winblowz to calm down.


I dont think i did IBT for the 3770k i did prim95. But for 4790k i used max so it used all my ram.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> What did you have IBT set for? "Standard" or "Maximum"? Just waiting for Winblowz to calm down.


I did this just for you. Put 1.3V like urs and 4.8 and it shows 1.32V max load and did some Aida64. Shut down the media server and encoding just for you. I use 115% LLC so my load tends to go up .02 to .04 higher then bios.

50-60s



Heres an old SS from the 3770k i picked up for my newphew.


----------



## kc5vdj

Hmm.. Peaking at 71C using "Maximum" after five mins.

I could swear I was getting higher temps in P95...

My config has changed a little. The MX-4 between the IHS and the block is now CLU (and apparently, the MX-4 seating wasn't totally flat), but I have worked out how to get this thing flat, and verified it last night with the CLU being nice and evenly printed on the block.

Just put on P95 blend. High so far is 79C.

I also removed one other possible source of instability. I have a mismatched 8GB kit in here too, and forgot to switch off channel interleave, and to rearrange the RAM to mach up within channels. Now the G.SKILL RipjawsX is in Channel A, and the Team Vulcan is in Channel B,each with it's own timings, and with rank interleave on, and channel interleave off.

Peak after five mins of P95 Blend is 80C.

4.7 GHz @ 1.290V Loadline extreme, pwm extreme, RAM at XMP DDR3-2400. I'll have to double-check, but I also think I have the PLL at LC.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Hmm.. Peaking at 71C using "Maximum" after five mins.
> 
> I could swear I was getting higher temps in P95...
> 
> My config has changed a little. The MX-4 between the IHS and the block is now CLU (and apparently, the MX-4 seating wasn't totally flat), but I have worked out how to get this thing flat, and verified it last night with the CLU being nice and evenly printed on the block.
> 
> Just put on P95 blend. High so far is 79C.
> 
> I also removed one other possible source of instability. I have a mismatched 8GB kit in here too, and forgot to switch off channel interleave, and to rearrange the RAM to mach up within channels. Now the G.SKILL RipjawsX is in Channel A, and the Team Vulcan is in Channel B,each with it's own timings, and with rank interleave on, and channel interleave off.
> 
> Peak after five mins of P95 Blend is 80C.
> 
> 4.7 GHz @ 1.290V Loadline extreme, pwm extreme, RAM at XMP DDR3-2400. I'll have to double-check, but I also think I have the PLL at LC.


That sounds MUCH better lol. 90c + like you had before was crazy high. Glade you fixed it. I use liquid pro on my h100i, its turned the copper block a grey color but i dont care lol as the temps are good.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> I did this just for you. Put 1.3V like urs and 4.8 and it shows 1.32V max load and did some Aida64. Shut down the media server and encoding just for you. I use 115% LLC so my load tends to go up .02 to .04 higher then bios.
> 
> 50-60s
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres an old SS from the 3770k i picked up for my newphew.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Okay, so I think my situation has changed on temps... Good.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so I think my situation has changed on temps... Good.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> That sounds MUCH better lol. 90c + like you had before was crazy high. Glade you fixed it. I use liquid pro on my h100i, its turned the copper block a grey color but i dont care lol as the temps are good.


Still, even you have to admit, you have one of those sweet chips that does good with low voltages....

What I have so far is (all have all four cores locked to multiplier, C-States and SpeedStep on, XMP DDR3-2400 as well).

4.4 GHz @ 1.181V (24/7)
4.5 GHz @ 1.200V (12 hours P95 Blend)
4.6 GHz @ 1.235V (12 Hours P95 Blend)
4.7 GHz @ 1.290V (need to confirm stability here)


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Still, even you have to admit, you have one of those sweet chips that does good with low voltages....
> 
> What I have so far is (all have all four cores locked to multiplier, C-States and SpeedStep on, XMP DDR3-2400 as well).
> 
> 4.4 GHz @ 1.181V (24/7)
> 4.5 GHz @ 1.200V (12 hours P95 Blend)
> 4.6 GHz @ 1.235V (12 Hours P95 Blend)
> 4.7 GHz @ 1.290V (need to confirm stability here)


Ya its a pretty good chip, not as good as those 1.32V 5ghz chips from silicon lottery but still decent. At 5ghz 1.37V bios, it tends to hit 1.39 1.4v at 100% load which i dont like even with good temps. I just feel thats to much voltage. When im not benching or playing around im happy with

1.28V 4.8ghz 1.8input with x40 cache 1.05V. which gives me phenomenal temps

Yours is decent, iv seen a few people with 1.3+voltage for 4.6ghz


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Ya its a pretty good chip, not as good as those 1.32V 5ghz chips from silicon lottery but still decent. At 5ghz 1.37V bios, it tends to hit 1.39 1.4v at 100% load which i dont like even with good temps. I just feel thats to much voltage. When im not benching or playing around im happy with
> 
> 1.28V 4.8ghz 1.8input with x40 cache 1.05V. which gives me phenomenal temps
> 
> Yours is decent, iv seen a few people with 1.3+voltage for 4.6ghz


I'm now wondering if I can roll back this voltage... I want to test here first... At 1.275 and below I was getting 0x124's, but I now think that might have been because I just slapped in the 8GB kit without really thinking about arrangement with that kit, and it was freaking. (G.SKILL @ 11-13-13-31, and Team Vulcan @ 11-13-13-35, and I still had channel interleave on....)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I dont recommend corsair.
> Go for superflower leadex or evga g2 or p2
> 
> 
> 
> Those are re-brands.
Click to expand...

ya no... evga is the rebrand super flower is the oem.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ya no... evga is the rebrand super flower is the oem.


Iv already said that.


----------



## $ilent

Umm guys you do realise your temps will only Increase when running p95? 5 minutes is not gonna tell you your maximum temperatures, it will probably go up another 10C after a couple of hours due to the difficultly changes in the FFTs.

Also to whoever said the 4790k spikes to 250w or whatever it was, this doesn't seem right at all. When I was testing my new gtx 970 in my pc during full load the entire pc only pulled 350 watts from the wall, even with a big overclock on the gpu and cpu.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

It was kc5vdj, I just gave up. Not worth it.

As for the temperature thing with P95, if you do custom FFT's you can get to those higher temperature operations faster.


----------



## benjamen50

I've been noticing a strange pattern with my idle 0x101 BSOD's, I've tried increasing all sorts of voltages and running offset / normal mode. I'll try disabling the C3 / C6 / C7 Intel C-states entirely.

The BSOD 0x101 happens after I leave the computer idle for more than 15+ minutes, or minutes after or even right after waking up from sleep mode.

Any other suggestions? I've adjusted my VRIN / Cache voltage / Input voltage / CPU (core) voltage / System agent offset a little higher than usual to see if that helps.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I agree, however the Rosewill unit isn't skimping. If he wants an exceptional unit, the EVGA SuperNOVA G2 750W/850W variants are there for him.
> 
> And 650W is more than you need for a single unit, and won't cut it in some dual GPU scenarios. If you're going with one GPU, 450W is what you want. If you're going to OC both CPU and GPU quite a bit, then 550W. 650W will do some mid ranged GPUs as well as Maxwell in SLI/XFire, but 750W would be better


Just now catching up on some reading..

I picked up a XFX 850 Pro Black Edition (rebranded seasonic) that I thought would be way more than I needed (and it is during normal use) for my at the time 8350/Asus Sabertooth MB in my sig. I have a my rig plugged into a watt meter with the read out sitting on my desk and at 5.2ghz and with both 7950's at 1200/1700 I ran both Prime95 and a GPU bench together to see how many watts I was pulling out of the wall and when it jumped up over 850 watts my rig shutdown. I was very shocked that it went that high...

Have not tried it with my 4790k, but just may to see what it's pulling..


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Just now catching up on some reading..
> 
> I picked up a XFX 850 Pro Black Edition (rebranded seasonic) that I thought would be way more than I needed (and it is during normal use) for my at the time 8350/Asus Sabertooth MB in my sig. I have a my rig plugged into a watt meter with the read out sitting on my desk and at 5.2ghz and with both 7950's at 1200/1700 I ran both Prime95 and a GPU bench together to see how many watts I was pulling out of the wall and when it jumped up over 850 watts my rig shutdown. I was very shocked that it went that high...
> 
> Have not tried it with my 4790k, but just may to see what it's pulling..


I have that exact same PSU and it runs my rig in sig without any issues at all

*edit - it also powered my rig when it was previously running FX 8350 @4.8ghz, Sabertooth MB, 2 x GTX 660


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Just now catching up on some reading..
> 
> I picked up a XFX 850 Pro Black Edition (rebranded seasonic) that I thought would be way more than I needed (and it is during normal use) for my at the time 8350/Asus Sabertooth MB in my sig. I have a my rig plugged into a watt meter with the read out sitting on my desk and at 5.2ghz and with both 7950's at 1200/1700 I ran both Prime95 and a GPU bench together to see how many watts I was pulling out of the wall and when it jumped up over 850 watts my rig shutdown. I was very shocked that it went that high...
> 
> Have not tried it with my 4790k, but just may to see what it's pulling..


Well a 8350 at 5.2ghz is gotta be pulling what 300-400 watts?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> I have that exact same PSU and it runs my rig in sig without any issues at all
> 
> *edit - it also powered my rig when it was previously running FX 8350 @4.8ghz, Sabertooth MB, 2 x GTX 660


It ran my everyday OC without issues also till I loaded it up like I did. It's a great PSU, but was not ready for what I threw at it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Well a 8350 at 5.2ghz is gotta be pulling what 300-400 watts?


It was pulling a lot...


----------



## BlockLike

ahh... i overlooked the 5.2ghz OC

yeah, must have been drawing a fair bit


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> I agree, however the Rosewill unit isn't skimping. If he wants an exceptional unit, the EVGA SuperNOVA G2 750W/850W variants are there for him.
> 
> And 650W is more than you need for a single unit, and won't cut it in some dual GPU scenarios. If you're going with one GPU, 450W is what you want. If you're going to OC both CPU and GPU quite a bit, then 550W. 650W will do some mid ranged GPUs as well as Maxwell in SLI/XFire, but 750W would be better
> 
> 
> 
> Just now catching up on some reading..
> 
> I picked up a XFX 850 Pro Black Edition (rebranded seasonic) that I thought would be way more than I needed (and it is during normal use) for my at the time 8350/Asus Sabertooth MB in my sig. I have a my rig plugged into a watt meter with the read out sitting on my desk and at 5.2ghz and with both 7950's at 1200/1700 I ran both Prime95 and a GPU bench together to see how many watts I was pulling out of the wall and when it jumped up over 850 watts my rig shutdown. I was very shocked that it went that high...
> 
> Have not tried it with my 4790k, but just may to see what it's pulling..
Click to expand...

You do realize at those oc both gpus ( each ) will be pulling around 300w (total of near 600w)


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> You do realize at those oc both gpus ( each ) will be pulling around 300w (total of near 600w)


I'm sure. They pull a lot of juice...

Have you tried all four of your 7970's on that 1250 watt PSU you have to see what they are pulling loaded up?

I bet they are pulling a ton..


----------



## Mega Man

What 1250w. I either ran 2x1250 2x1600 or 2x 1000 while on quadfire

I don't care about power saving


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Those are re-brands.


Thats why I mentioned them both









Superflower is #1
Evga G2/P2 are re-brands.

For for price/discount/looks/warranty ....








They both give top quality and minimize coil whine of your componentsand also they have impressive ripple








Believe me, they are better than corsair.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Umm guys you do realise your temps will only Increase when running p95? 5 minutes is not gonna tell you your maximum temperatures, it will probably go up another 10C after a couple of hours due to the difficultly changes in the FFTs.
> 
> Also to whoever said the 4790k spikes to 250w or whatever it was, this doesn't seem right at all. When I was testing my new gtx 970 in my pc during full load the entire pc only pulled 350 watts from the wall, even with a big overclock on the gpu and cpu.


I was just running with a constant package TDP in excess of 180W. That's TDP, not actual power input, actual power input is higher. TDP is thermal. Thermal is waste, energy that is wasted, not used. [email protected] right now, P95 stable two hours earlier, and now going for a long run. I still can't find where the 0x124's end at 4.8, but last attempt was at 1.340V, and with a package TDP peak of 198W. HWiNFO's Package TDP number is derived from the same source IXTU get's it's measurement from, as they match 1:1.

I do believe that the study I referred to was linked here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431929/psu-index-thread

I'll go digging later when I wake up. What is cool is that he used storage scopes, IIRC.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Thats why I mentioned them both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superflower is #1
> Evga G2/P2 are re-brands.
> 
> For for price/discount/looks/warranty ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They both give top quality and minimize coil whine of your componentsand also they have impressive ripple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, they are better than corsair.


Never tried them, but ill take your word for it. What do you think about the corsair AX series?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Never tried them, but ill take your word for it. What do you think about the corsair AX series?


I've had corsair, AX860i, before but I wans't completelly happy. Cant say the PSU was faulty or something but Superflower does better job at 'Coil Whine'.
I like the while LED connectors very much(superflower) but inability to use any aftermarket braided cables makes me sad on the other hand. With corsair you can use them however. I also like the cabling of Corsair more.
On the other hand Superflower platinum units are over-engineered so the quality is top-notch. At overclockers.co.uk they also suggest superflower>corsair for obvious reasons.
Dont forget the cost of superflower is lower than corsair.













1:50s


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> I was just running with a constant package TDP in excess of 180W. That's TDP, not actual power input, actual power input is higher. TDP is thermal. Thermal is waste, energy that is wasted, not used. [email protected]285 right now, P95 stable two hours earlier, and now going for a long run. I still can't find where the 0x124's end at 4.8, but last attempt was at 1.340V, and with a package TDP peak of 198W. HWiNFO's Package TDP number is derived from the same source IXTU get's it's measurement from, as they match 1:1.
> 
> I do believe that the study I referred to was linked here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1431929/psu-index-thread
> 
> I'll go digging later when I wake up. What is cool is that he used storage scopes, IIRC.


Im not sure I follow, you used that thread for what? There is no mention on there of the 4790K.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> What 1250w. I either ran 2x1250 2x1600 or 2x 1000 while on quadfire
> 
> I don't care about power saving


I only seen one 1250 in your sig thats why I asked...

I OCed the 4790k to 5ghz and both cards to 1150/1650 and the rig was pulling 710-720 watts..

We wouldn't be here if we did care about saving power...


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Haven't checked here in a while, our devils are already pushing their first birthdays!!

Sorry Intel, I'm too happy with this chip, I highly doubt I'll be purchasing from you again until 7nm. I guess I'll be fully gray by then come to think of it. Gulp.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Thats why I mentioned them both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superflower is #1
> Evga G2/P2 are re-brands.
> 
> For for price/discount/looks/warranty ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They both give top quality and minimize coil whine of your componentsand also they have impressive ripple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe me, they are better than corsair.
> 
> 
> 
> Never tried them, but ill take your word for it. What do you think about the corsair AX series?
Click to expand...

In reality asking people's opinions are useless.
The problems with psus are not able to be "seen". You need several pieces of expensive equipment to see it iirc most of the ax is based off of Seasonics x series.

Which are good.

The leadex is newer and iirc better but not by much ( on mobile and going from memory )

Corsair usually fails in pricing. They are overpriced for what you can get in similar price range.

And evga is priced excessively well especially in sales which are often
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Never tried them, but ill take your word for it. What do you think about the corsair AX series?
> 
> 
> 
> I've had corsair, AX860i, before but I wans't completelly happy. Cant say the PSU was faulty or something but Superflower does better job at 'Coil Whine'.
> I like the while LED connectors very much(superflower) but inability to use any aftermarket braided cables makes me sad on the other hand. With corsair you can use them however. I also like the cabling of Corsair more.
> On the other hand Superflower platinum units are over-engineered so the quality is top-notch. At overclockers.co.uk they also suggest superflower>corsair for obvious reasons.
> Dont forget the cost of superflower is lower than corsair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1:50s
Click to expand...

Coil whine is near impossible to prevent with all the different components

And also is affected by incoming voltage fyi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> What 1250w. I either ran 2x1250 2x1600 or 2x 1000 while on quadfire
> 
> I don't care about power saving
> 
> 
> 
> I only seen one 1250 in your sig thats why I asked...
> 
> I OCed the 4790k to 5ghz and both cards to 1150/1650 and the rig was pulling 710-720 watts..
> 
> We wouldn't be here if we did care about saving power...
Click to expand...

I'll check in a min. But I thought that was updated.

Edit you missed the second under "other"

Rigbuilder does not allow 2 psus :/ fail ocn D:


----------



## djthrottleboi

more wattage in a evga gold unit than corsairs with a lower price by much. g2 supernova 1300w $170 and usually has a $30 mail in rebate that brings it down to $140 after its all said in done. tell corsair to beat that btw that gold unit is really a undercover platinum


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Im not sure I follow, you used that thread for what? There is no mention on there of the 4790K.


There are some who are denying that a lab review of various PSUs was done to measure ripple and such, and in that review it was shown that Haswell spikes rather high for brief durations flirting with the 250W region. Video cards do too. I guess these guys think they are getting accurate readings with their one sample a second software.

I do believe that Haswell was mentioned in that Lab Roundup that I referred to. Devil's Canyon is Haswell with TSX and VT-d switched on, a thinner layer of glue and different and thinner TIM. The silicon is the same. But then, as "Intel Editor", I'm sure you already knew that.

Sorry guys, I'll trust the NIST traceable lab gear before I'll trust your software measurement.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> In reality asking people's opinions are useless.
> The problems with psus are not able to be "seen". You need several pieces of expensive equipment to see it iirc most of the ax is based off of Seasonics x series.
> Which are good.
> 
> The leadex is newer and iirc better but not by much ( on mobile and going from memory )
> 
> Corsair usually fails in pricing. They are overpriced for what you can get in similar price range.
> 
> And evga is priced excessively well especially in sales which are often
> Coil whine is near impossible to prevent with all the different components
> 
> And also is affected by incoming voltage fyi
> I'll check in a min. But I thought that was updated.
> 
> Edit you missed the second under "other"
> 
> Rigbuilder does not allow 2 psus :/ fail ocn D:


Corsair Ax series are made by flextronics not seasonic


----------



## kc5vdj

Does anyone have power efficiency numbers on 3D transistors? What percentage of power is emitted as heat vs how much is used in the circuit?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Im not sure I follow, you used that thread for what? There is no mention on there of the 4790K.
> 
> 
> 
> There are some who are denying that a lab review of various PSUs was done to measure ripple and such, and in that review it was shown that Haswell spikes rather high for brief durations flirting with the 250W region. Video cards do too. I guess these guys think they are getting accurate readings with their one sample a second software.
> 
> I do believe that Haswell was mentioned in that Lab Roundup that I referred to. Devil's Canyon is Haswell with TSX and VT-d switched on, a thinner layer of glue and different and thinner TIM. The silicon is the same. But then, as "Intel Editor", I'm sure you already knew that.
> 
> Sorry guys, I'll trust the NIST traceable lab gear before I'll trust your software measurement.
Click to expand...

not that i am arguing god knows i would never trust software.... ever, what i think was being asked was for a linky !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> In reality asking people's opinions are useless.
> The problems with psus are not able to be "seen". You need several pieces of expensive equipment to see it iirc most of the ax is based off of Seasonics x series.
> Which are good.
> 
> The leadex is newer and iirc better but not by much ( on mobile and going from memory )
> 
> Corsair usually fails in pricing. They are overpriced for what you can get in similar price range.
> 
> And evga is priced excessively well especially in sales which are often
> Coil whine is near impossible to prevent with all the different components
> 
> And also is affected by incoming voltage fyi
> I'll check in a min. But I thought that was updated.
> 
> Edit you missed the second under "other"
> 
> Rigbuilder does not allow 2 psus :/ fail ocn D:
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair Ax series are made by flextronics not seasonic
Click to expand...

no the axi are excluding the ax1200w which is flextronics

http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page447.htm
(sourced from http://www.overclock.net/t/1431929/psu-index-thread/0_100 )


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Does anyone have power efficiency numbers on 3D transistors? What percentage of power is emitted as heat vs how much is used in the circuit?


Ultimately, it's all emitted as heat (or electromagnetic radiation, but I doubt that's much of it).


----------



## aerotracks

Some 6GHz results from the Asus/PCGH LN2 event last weekend. I need to get used to the Asus board as I have been using ASRock boards only, but results on core MHz were pretty decent.
That 2.4V reading from CPU-z is the input voltage by the way, not VCore!


how about these lovely tridents
















http://abload.de/image.php?img=1386328lxjti.png

Just a little frost at the beginning of the session









http://abload.de/image.php?img=photo1spqkl.jpg


----------



## aerotracks

.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Ya only reason i got the ax1200i was because it was on sale for 199 when my 875 psu went out.


----------



## Costas

You will be happy with the AX1200i. Most people who rate one unit over another do not have any real background in electronics and simply just relate their own limited experiences with a product.

The AX1200i is a good performer has very good specs. The fact that you grabbed one at a good price is a bonus.


----------



## crazymania88

Guys I cannot get my 4690K stable on 4.4 ghz even with 1.235v,
I overclocked many cpus, I know how to but I think I am missing out something with this one.

There are people going 4.4 on 1.15 and 4.5 on 1.2v,
Bad CPU/ GOOD Cpu okay, but this is like Worst CPU situation.

can someone give me Dummy settings to just check it out, if I am doing something wrong with haswell.

I have Z97X G5 from gigabyte.


----------



## NIK1

Here are some bios snapshots,msi mpower max ac with i7 4790k oc to 4.7 at 1.20 volts but more stable with 1.25v.


----------



## crazymania88

I've ggt 4.4 ghz with 1.248v in GTA V (hwinfo64+rivatuner monitoring live),
I guess it is decent if it doesn't crash.

but I still need a dummy overclock from some of you guys to just see if I can get mine working with same settings.

edit.

AAAnd it crashed, this CPU drives me crazy, I would bought a normal 4690, if I wanted stock cloks for less $$ -_-
I feel like I am missing something that, it causes all this crap, can't find tho.


----------



## PriestOfSin

I just picked up a seasonic x750, I plan on OCing a 4690k and single gtx 970. Did i mess up? I'm not quite following all the psu talk.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> I just picked up a seasonic x750, I plan on OCing a 4690k and single gtx 970. Did i mess up? I'm not quite following all the psu talk.


You picked up a good unit, it is more than enough with those setup









MY i5 4690K @ 4.4ghz
now stable at 1.26v peaks 1.272v according to hwinfo, seems like a pattern to me.
not sure if there's something else better than HWinfo, I've set it to 1.255v in bios tho.

it also shows different Vids for different cores.
1.257
1.254
1.253
1.255
is it wrong or not?

I think 1.272 is too much for 4.4 ghz.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> You picked up a good unit, it is more than enough with those setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY i5 4690K @ 4.4ghz
> now stable at 1.26v peaks 1.272v according to hwinfo, seems like a pattern to me.
> not sure if there's something else better than HWinfo, I've set it to 1.255v in bios tho.
> 
> it also shows different Vids for different cores.
> 1.257
> 1.254
> 1.253
> 1.255
> is it wrong or not?
> 
> I think 1.272 is too much for 4.4 ghz.


yeah. its prolly a bad chip.
I was clocking my friends 4690k some time ago, delided with nh-d15 cooler, 4,[email protected] super stable, 4.8G is a no go even with 1.35v so we decided to leave it at [email protected] Temps-wise its under 60C during load(realbench).


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> yeah. its prolly a bad chip.
> I was clocking my friends 4690k some time ago, delided with nh-d15 cooler, 4,[email protected] super stable, 4.8G is a no go even with 1.35v so we decided to leave it at [email protected] Temps-wise its under 60C during load(realbench).


Still not sure if am I missing out something,
but it is rock-solid stable now.

question,
it hits 70C (which is I think fine for Devils







), and has 1.26v peaking 1.272v according to hwinfo, is it safe for 7/24 usage, because I am spending my whole time on this PC.
1.35v is being called safe as I remember.

edit:
it seems my sweet spot of 4.4 ghz is 1.245v in bios, hwinfo shows 1.26v peak, but the values are patterns I think.
because even with 1.24v it was same but crashing, with 1.245, still same but not crashing.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Some 6GHz results from the Asus/PCGH LN2 event last weekend. I need to get used to the Asus board as I have been using ASRock boards only, but results on core MHz were pretty decent.
> That 2.4V reading from CPU-z is the input voltage by the way, not VCore!
> 
> .....


Congratulations for your results, they look great! A few questions:

1) CPU-Z shows the CPU Input voltage, as you said. Why is that? And what was the VCore value set in the BIOS and the max VCore during the testing?
2) Why have you used the ASUS MAXIMUS VII Gene and not another ASUS Z97 motherboard?
3) Is the BIOS shown the latest and if not, why haven't you used the latest one?

Thank you.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Congratulations for your results, they look great! A few questions:
> 
> 1) CPU-Z shows the CPU Input voltage, as you said. Why is that? And what was the VCore value set in the BIOS and the max VCore during the testing?
> 2) Why have you used the ASUS MAXIMUS VII Gene and not another ASUS Z97 motherboard?
> 3) Is the BIOS shown the latest and if not, why haven't you used the latest one?


Thanks man. The VCore/Input confusion is due to the version of CPU-z that was preinstalled. VCore in BIOS was 1.5, upped it to 1.7V during testing. Just to make sure, this is at -120 Celsius on ln2 running light load tests, on air cooling the whole thing would probably just light up at those values.

VII Gene was used since this was a live OC event and boards were provided by ASUS. I don't know about the BIOS version, I just used the one that came preinstalled. I got the board in the mail today, so I will do some further tests overclocking my own mems and not that Trident crap. The other Trident kit I got today from that batch runs noticeably better (aka actually capable of an overclock), 2600 9-12-12 tRDRD 4 32M stable, which is quite decent for that kind of bin.


----------



## ggp759

Hey guys. I want some help if possible. I have a Asus z97 pro and 4790k. Mobo has latest bios. I overclocked to 4.7Ghz just by changing the multiplier and then syncing for all cores. I have not changed anything else. I want to go 4.8GHz or 4.9GHz if i can. As soon as i set the multiplier to 48 and stresstest with Inter xtreme tuning utility i get a blue screen with "Clock_Watchdog_timeout". I realize that i need more voltage. I tried changing cpu vcore to Adaptive ( it was on auto) and i get the same crash. Can someone please help me with the voltages? I dont want help to find the right ones i just need to know which option to use so i can downclock the cpu when not needed and also help with voltage options ( ie adaptive offset manual etc). . I could not find a guide about my mobo so any help greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## tux1989

Use manual voltage not adaptive.
Type 1.25v for 47x and stress test.
if it crash bump voltage to 1.275.
If it pass try 48x with same voltage

ps
But personaly i will start from scrach


----------



## ggp759

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Use manual voltage not adaptive.
> Type 1.25v for 47x and stress test.
> if it crash bump voltage to 1.275.
> If it pass try 48x with same voltage
> 
> ps
> But personaly i will start from scrach


Thanks for the quick reply. If i leave it on auto and 47x intel utility reports 1.32v while stress testing. I will try your way. What do you mean start from scratch? Thanks again.


----------



## tux1989

I mean
.Use manual voltage 1.2v
Use 46x multi and stress test
SVID auto.


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. If i leave it on auto and 47x intel utility reports 1.32v while stress testing. I will try your way. What do you mean start from scratch? Thanks again.


Maybe you could try 48x multi with 1.35volts and 1.85v for svid
Also watch your temps.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Thanks man. The VCore/Input confusion is due to the version of CPU-z that was preinstalled. VCore in BIOS was 1.5, upped it to 1.7V during testing. Just to make sure, this is at -120 Celsius on ln2 running light load tests, on air cooling the whole thing would probably just light up at those values.
> 
> VII Gene was used since this was a live OC event and boards were provided by ASUS. I don't know about the BIOS version, I just used the one that came preinstalled. I got the board in the mail today, so I will do some further tests overclocking my own mems and not that Trident crap. The other Trident kit I got today from that batch runs noticeably better (aka actually capable of an overclock), 2600 9-12-12 tRDRD 4 32M stable, which is quite decent for that kind of bin.


Thank you for your reply!

I know that you are mostly interested in benching but since you own (?) the Gene now, would you be so kind to try this simple OC I have accomplished with my Hero VII, or any other similar, to verify if that 0.35V distance between VCore (in the BIOS) and CPU Input voltage works for you, as well? As you can see in the link, I have:

CPU Input Voltage (1.6V) - VCore in the BIOS (1.250V) = 0.350V

I haven't tried this yet with the ASRock Z97 OC Formula. I don't know if it could handle it but I don't think so.

Thanks again.


----------



## aerotracks

Yup, the board is mine now.. won it. I guess I can run some prime95 for you. Input depends on clock speed as well as individual characteristics of the chip.
Less than 400mV difference is usually not recommended as this can be detrimental to the cpu.

At 4800 I need 1.86LLC5 / 1.22 VCore on the ASRock boards, I could test this setting on the Gene and see if less input voltage works too.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Yup, the board is mine now.. won it. I guess I can run some prime95 for you. Input depends on clock speed as well as individual characteristics of the chip.
> Less than 400mV difference is usually not recommended as this can be detrimental to the cpu.
> 
> At 4800 I need 1.86LLC5 / 1.22 VCore on the ASRock boards, I could test this setting on the Gene and see if less input voltage works too.


Okay, thank you, looking forward to your testing - I will try lower CPU Input V, on my ASRock as well.

Sorry for keeping you - just two more questions:
1) So, lower CPU Input V is not depended from the motherboard, as well?
2) Why is lower CPU Input V detrimental for the chip? I thought that the general rule of thumb was : apply the lower Voltages you possibly can, until you are "stable".

Thank you.

PS: Why are you using LLC 5?
Isn't Load Line Calibration: Level One (1) the highest possible on the ASRock *Z97* boards?


----------



## fat4l

First of all don't use XTU for stability testing. It doesn't stress the CPU enough so you can't really say the CPU is stable. One more thing, benchmark is even more stressful than the stability test.

Instead use Asus RealBench. Select the amount of memory u have in the system. Run stress test for at least 1 hour. If u don't want to spend 1hour u can simply run benchmark test with only h.264 selected and run it 5-10times. U will see the instability pretty fast.
Don't forget to monitor temps. Use coretemp or similar application.
U dont wanna go above 90C. Asus realbench provides realistic temps but not maximum. Prime 95 v28.5 will heat your CPU much more and is not recommended to use with haswell/devils canyon.

That said we can't really say go this volts and this clock. Depends on your cooling.
Go as far as u can with Volts but stay below 1.35v and 90c.
Try if you can cool 1.3v and don't forget to use manual voltages not adaptive.
Gl


----------



## AudioGod

Hey everybody,
I just managed to get my 4790k to hit 4.8 using 1.284v and its stable.
I've taken some screenshots in windows and of my bios so could somebody look though them and tell me if there's anything I could improve before I put it into power saving mode?
Also should I use adaptive or just switch on the c-States and leave it in manual mode?
Any help or tips would be really kind of you all,








I reckon I could get up too 5ghz if I moved over to a custom water loop instead of a H100i but I think il quit at 4.8 and leave everything as is. (It's dam tempting to push on though..hehe)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AudioGod*
> 
> Hey everybody,
> I just managed to get my 4790k to hit 4.8 using 1.284v and its stable.
> I've taken some screenshots in windows and of my bios so could somebody look though them and tell me if there's anything I could improve before I put it into power saving mode?
> Also should I use adaptive or just switch on the c-States and leave it in manual mode?
> Any help or tips would be really kind of you all,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon I could get up too 5ghz if I moved over to a custom water loop instead of a H100i but I think il quit at 4.8 and leave everything as is. (It's dam tempting to push on though..hehe)


Looks good. As long as you are stable at that voltage there is nothing that looks off from here.

Manual with cstates is the preferred choice of power save.

Makes certain you set all cstates to *ON* auto = off on asus mobos. And vew the vcore drop in hwinfo64.

Some apps dnt display it correctly and it makes ppl think only adaptive works.

Nice oc btw 4.8 under 1.3v is a nice cpu!.

Custom water wont offer much better temps than h100. If you include the gpu in the loop you might even loose a couple of degrees.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AudioGod*
> 
> Hey everybody,
> I just managed to get my 4790k to hit 4.8 using 1.284v and its stable.
> I've taken some screenshots in windows and of my bios so could somebody look though them and tell me if there's anything I could improve before I put it into power saving mode?
> Also should I use adaptive or just switch on the c-States and leave it in manual mode?
> Any help or tips would be really kind of you all,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon I could get up too 5ghz if I moved over to a custom water loop instead of a H100i but I think il quit at 4.8 and leave everything as is. (It's dam tempting to push on though..hehe)


1.296 aint bad for 4.8ghz. You could try 5ghz with h100i, your temps do seem a tiny bit high though for 4.8 using it. What is your room temp? And what fans are you using?

You could try much lower ring voltage for x40 like 1.05 to 1.1. Also could try lowering input voltage down to 1.8.


----------



## AudioGod

The fans are enermax clusters and the room temp is currently 23c
I'm under 90c on all cores so I thought the temps were close to the limit but ok and that's why I thought I'd stop at 4.8 instead of pushing on. It does seem to be a good chip and could push on to 4.9 or 5


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AudioGod*
> 
> The fans are enermax clusters and the room temp is currently 23c
> I'm under 90c on all cores so I thought the temps were close to the limit but ok and that's why I thought I'd stop at 4.8 instead of pushing on. It does seem to be a good chip and could push on to 4.9 or 5


Ya if you are getting close to 90c i would stop until you can reduce those temps. With a h100i i get 50-62C max in aida64 at 1.28V 4.8ghz. And 65-70C with 5ghz 1.37V.


----------



## AudioGod

Thanks for the kind words








I've done what you said and switched on all the c-states and everything is doing what it's meant too.
To test I did a small run on prime95 for an hour and it survived that so I then did a 13 hour run AIDA64 and it survived that so I did a good few hours playing elite and it seems solid to me.
Do you think I should run any other stress tests or just carry doing what I'm doing and game away?


----------



## AudioGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> 1.296 aint bad for 4.8ghz. You could try 5ghz with h100i, your temps do seem a tiny bit high though for 4.8 using it. What is your room temp? And what fans are you using?
> 
> You could try much lower ring voltage for x40 like 1.05 to 1.1. Also could try lowering input voltage down to 1.8.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Ya if you are getting close to 90c i would stop until you can reduce those temps. With a h100i i get 50-62C max in aida64 at 1.28V 4.8ghz. And 65-70C with 5ghz 1.37V.


Wow this a huge difference to me in temps.
I will try lowering my ring voltage and input voltage like you suggested and report back with the results.


----------



## eyesthetics

My i5 4690k can't get past 4,6Ghz with 1,3V . seems like i just hit the wall, don't wanna go over 1,3V.. i may have the worst chip ever here, i saw the spreadsheet and many people can get their 4690k stable 4,6Ghz with 1,250V, if i go less than 1,3V the pc would either BSOD (not immediately) or restarts itself without any warning at all

4.6Ghz 1.3V wow so terrible...can't believe my chip is this power-hungry, cache ratio is 35 and cache voltage is set to auto, changing it to 1,2V doesn't make it more stable either


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AudioGod*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everybody,
> I just managed to get my 4790k to hit 4.8 using 1.284v and its stable.
> I've taken some screenshots in windows and of my bios so could somebody look though them and tell me if there's anything I could improve before I put it into power saving mode?
> Also should I use adaptive or just switch on the c-States and leave it in manual mode?
> Any help or tips would be really kind of you all,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon I could get up too 5ghz if I moved over to a custom water loop instead of a H100i but I think il quit at 4.8 and leave everything as is. (It's dam tempting to push on though..hehe)


I have to say it again, over and over









Don't use aida64, xtu, intel burn test, prime 95 for stability testing. They dont stress the cpu enough(XTU, aida..) or they heat up the cpu to insane unrealistic levels(Prime95, IBT..)

*Instead use Asus RealBench or OCCT*.

If u decide to use *Realbench*, run stability test for at least 1 hour and select the amount of memory u have installed in your system. Another way is to run H.264 benchmark(tick only this one) 10 times in a row which is considerably faster than running the Stability test while showing the instability very fast.

If you go for *OCCT*, run CPU:OCCT, large data set, use all logical cores, set idle periods to 0 and run it for a minimum 15 mins but I would aim for 30-60 mins.

All in all, running OCCT for 15 mins or RealBench H264 x 10 times will show the instability very fast. I personally like to use both, sometimes one "work" better with a CPU and it's clock. Try for yourself and you will see. If you pass these tests as I said I can guarantee you that while gaming or doing something "normal"(not encoding etc) your cpu will never fail you if you keep it within the temperature limits.

To answer another thing, A budget custom water loop is still more effective(or at the same level) than H100i or any aio cooler while being much quiter. Now I'm talking about budget ones, something like OC.UK offer.
If you go for high quality ones like I have you can lower your temps by up to 20-30C.

Deliding your cpu is always helpful. It decreases your temps by up to 15C(4790k) but mostly it's about 10C. This can "guarantee" 100MHz more on the overclock.
Custom water cooling can add another 100-200MHz simply because it lowers the temps while you can pump more voltages to the CPU.

I hope this will help you guys


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> PS: Why are you using LLC 5?
> Isn't Load Line Calibration: Level One (1) the highest possible on the ASRock *Z97* boards?


Up to 4800MHz LLC 5 usually is the best option for daily use in my experience. LLC1 for benching.

To your other question.. well we'll see. I've been only on ASRock boards so far.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Up to 4800MHz LLC 5 usually is the best option for daily use in my experience. LLC1 for benching.
> 
> To your other question.. well we'll see. I've been only on ASRock boards so far.


Going from 1 to 5 sounds like a bsod waiting to happen.


----------



## AudioGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I have to say it again, over and over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use aida64, xtu, intel burn test, prime 95 for stability testing. They dont stress the cpu enough(XTU, aida..) or they heat up the cpu to insane unrealistic levels(Prime95, IBT..)
> 
> *Instead use Asus RealBench or OCCT*.
> 
> If u decide to use *Realbench*, run stability test for at least 1 hour and select the amount of memory u have installed in your system. Another way is to run H.264 benchmark(tick only this one) 10 times in a row which is considerably faster than running the Stability test while showing the instability very fast.
> 
> If you go for *OCCT*, run CPU:OCCT, large data set, use all logical cores, set idle periods to 0 and run it for a minimum 15 mins but I would aim for 30-60 mins.
> 
> All in all, running OCCT for 15 mins or RealBench H264 x 10 times will show the instability very fast. I personally like to use both, sometimes one "work" better with a CPU and it's clock. Try for yourself and you will see. If you pass these tests as I said I can guarantee you that while gaming or doing something "normal"(not encoding etc) your cpu will never fail you if you keep it within the temperature limits.
> 
> To answer another thing, A budget custom water loop is still more effective(or at the same level) than H100i or any aio cooler while being much quiter. Now I'm talking about budget ones, something like OC.UK offer.
> If you go for high quality ones like I have you can lower your temps by up to 20-30C.
> 
> Deliding your cpu is always helpful. It decreases your temps by up to 15C(4790k) but mostly it's about 10C. This can "guarantee" 100MHz more on the overclock.
> Custom water cooling can add another 100-200MHz simply because it lowers the temps while you can pump more voltages to the CPU.
> 
> I hope this will help you guys


Thank you so much that's a huge help.
Now testing with OCCT and my 4.8 OC is totally unstable but my 4.7 OC is rock solid. Oh well it's back to the drawing board. I think I need over 1.3v to get to 4.8Ghz on my chip so I think il stick too 4.7Ghz for now and revisit it when I change over to a custom loop.
Thank you for all your help, I think OCCT is way to go from now on when it comes to stress testing.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Going from 1 to 5 sounds like a bsod waiting to happen.


How would that happen?


----------



## ggp759

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Maybe you could try 48x multi with 1.35volts and 1.85v for svid
> Also watch your temps.


I tried the suggestions in the first post( 46x 1.2 vcore) and the suggestions i quoted. At 46x and 1.2v crashes. At 47x its stable with auto voltage. At 48x is not stable at all even with 1.35v set manually and svid to 1.85v. So 47x is the maximum i can get? Any other options on the motherboard i should enable/disable? Am new to this. I am on water also







. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> How would that happen?


If you are stable with LLC max at 100% load then dropping to the lowest LLC would result in much less voltage at 100% load = instability.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AudioGod*
> 
> Thank you so much that's a huge help.
> Now testing with OCCT and my 4.8 OC is totally unstable but my 4.7 OC is rock solid. Oh well it's back to the drawing board. I think I need over 1.3v to get to 4.8Ghz on my chip so I think il stick too 4.7Ghz for now and revisit it when I change over to a custom loop.
> Thank you for all your help, I think OCCT is way to go from now on when it comes to stress testing.


OCCT is pretty good as it keeps temps low and most of the time STOPs saying it got an error meaning your unstable instead of BSOD.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> If you are stable with LLC max at 100% load then dropping to the lowest LLC would result in much less voltage at 100% load = instability.


Choosing a different absolute value kind of solves that problem


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AudioGod*
> 
> Thank you so much that's a huge help.
> Now testing with OCCT and my 4.8 OC is totally unstable but my 4.7 OC is rock solid. Oh well it's back to the drawing board. I think I need over 1.3v to get to 4.8Ghz on my chip so I think il stick too 4.7Ghz for now and revisit it when I change over to a custom loop.
> Thank you for all your help, I think OCCT is way to go from now on when it comes to stress testing.


Glad i could help








Get ur cpu delided and u will have 4.8G no problem. I am not sure what cooler u use but with some good aio or custom loop u will be able to reach 4.9G i think.


----------



## kc5vdj

I have a stupid question here... I've been at 4.7 GHz @ 1.290V for two days now, and it seems rock solid. I just going into "Computer->Properties" to check my settings to see why I can't remote desktop into a VM I set up with a bridged connection to the family private LAN for the family to access the laser printer / copier with only a 32 bit driver, and noticed that it said my hardware had changed, and to redo the "Windows Desktop Experience" assessment rating again. BFD, so I did it...

Has ***ANYONE*** managed to get that to read ABOVE a 7.8 for CPU? My DDR3-2400 is midrange, and by no means special (RipJawsX and Team Vulcan), but it gets the 7.9 rating.

The number really means nothing, and is largely a marketing thing, with unpublished specifications, but, still... why just a 7.8 rating, instead of a 7.9, using Intel's best 1150 at a 17.5% overclock?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> I have a stupid question here... I've been at 4.7 GHz @ 1.290V for two days now, and it seems rock solid. I just going into "Computer->Properties" to check my settings to see why I can't remote desktop into a VM I set up with a bridged connection to the family private LAN for the family to access the laser printer / copier with only a 32 bit driver, and noticed that it said my hardware had changed, and to redo the "Windows Desktop Experience" assessment rating again. BFD, so I did it...
> 
> Has ***ANYONE*** managed to get that to read ABOVE a 7.8 for CPU? My DDR3-2400 is midrange, and by no means special (RipJawsX and Team Vulcan), but it gets the 7.9 rating.
> 
> The number really means nothing, and is largely a marketing thing, with unpublished specifications, but, still... why just a 7.8 rating, instead of a 7.9, using Intel's best 1150 at a 17.5% overclock?


4790k at 5GHz will get 7.9 index







I believe that 4.9GHz will still get 7.8...


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> I have a stupid question here... I've been at 4.7 GHz @ 1.290V for two days now, and it seems rock solid. I just going into "Computer->Properties" to check my settings to see why I can't remote desktop into a VM I set up with a bridged connection to the family private LAN for the family to access the laser printer / copier with only a 32 bit driver, and noticed that it said my hardware had changed, and to redo the "Windows Desktop Experience" assessment rating again. BFD, so I did it...
> 
> Has ***ANYONE*** managed to get that to read ABOVE a 7.8 for CPU? My DDR3-2400 is midrange, and by no means special (RipJawsX and Team Vulcan), but it gets the 7.9 rating.
> 
> The number really means nothing, and is largely a marketing thing, with unpublished specifications, but, still... why just a 7.8 rating, instead of a 7.9, using Intel's best 1150 at a 17.5% overclock?


Mine only scores 9 out of 10 on windows 8.1


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Glad i could help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get ur cpu delided and u will have 4.8G no problem. I am not sure what cooler u use but with some good aio or custom loop u will be able to reach 4.9G i think.


That's up to the silicon lottery... But yeah, if you are lucky enough to have a nice chip, the cooling makes all the difference, combined with getting rid of the gap.

I now have a rock stable 4.7 GHz @ 1.290V, but I still can't find 4.8......

I put PWM on extreme, and upped Vrin to 1.850V, and Vcore as high as 1.35 now, and it it will either 0x124 or 0x101, usually between 25 and 35 minutes into P95 Blend.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> 4790k at 5GHz will get 7.9 index
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that 4.9GHz will still get 7.8...


[email protected] still only yields 7.8 on Windows 7 but you can always hack it to show 7.9


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> [email protected] still only yields 7.8 on Windows 7 but you can always hack it to show 7.9


Weird. mine shows 7.9 with no hacks used....


----------



## Stag1

Picked up 4790K vietnam chip today.X438.

First boot 4.8 @ 1.275.Passed cinebench.Maybe a keeper.









Takes alot of volts to go to 5.0.Need to work on a voltage reduction.5.1 attempt soon.


----------



## ChaosAD

The
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> I put PWM on extreme, and upped Vrin to 1.850V, and Vcore as high as 1.35 now, and it it will either 0x124 or 0x101, usually between 25 and 35 minutes into P95 Blend.


Try to up Vrin to 1.90v. My 4.8Ghz oc need 1.29vcore and 1.90vrin, anything less in vrin and it crash!


----------



## crazymania88

Guys,
I've a weird problem.
I have Giga z97x gaming5,

when I disable turbo and change core multiper to 45, nothing changes. It still says 35 in Monitor, even tho it says 45 in overclocking menu.

When I go back, enable turbo, change values to 45, THEN DISABLE TURBO,
now it still says core multiper is 35 (even tho it is 45) and says turbo value is 45 (EVEN THO Turbo is Disabled), and then it gets 4.5 ghz.

I am on F5 bios what is wrong with this?


----------



## Forceman

Just leave Turbo on, there's no reason to disable it. You are using the turbo feature to overclock the chip (since you are changing the turbo multipliers) so disabling it may prevent the chip from reaching the turbo speed.


----------



## AcEsSalvation

Well, this may be a stupid question, but are you putting stress on the chip to make it go to 4.5GHz? And are you throttling at all?


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcEsSalvation*
> 
> Well, this may be a stupid question, but are you putting stress on the chip to make it go to 4.5GHz? And are you throttling at all?


Yep, I am not new to overclocking, perhaps I should take some screens.

in CPU Freq menu, I set multiper to 45 and bclock is 100, it shows 4.5ghz in there,
Turbo is disabled,

I save and restart, go in bios back, check the value it is still the same.
in the bios again, when I go to a page where it shows all values, it says CPU Multiper 35x, Turbo Multiper 44x even tho Turbo is disabled.
also in windows, it goes 4.4ghz (whatever turbo value is, even tho it is disabled)

Leaving turbo auto, and changing the CPU Multiper does the trick. (still says CPU Multiper is 35x, but then CPU Multiper affects turbo multiper by itself.)

In the way I described,
When I disable turbo, 4 cores go gray, so I no longer can edit them, but the multiper value per core still active.
and the changes I make on "CPU Multiper" setting, doesn't affect CPU at all.

Long story short my Mobo doesn't change CPU's multiper, changes Turbo's multiper whatever I do.
and disabling turbo, doesn't really disable anything but DISABLE ability to even change multipers at all,
CPU still acting to the Turbo values are in the grayed out boxes.


----------



## ggp759

On a custom water loop with 4790k. During stress test core 0 and core 3 have about 10C difference. Is that normal? Am i doing something wrong? Anything wrong with the chip? Thanks


----------



## crazymania88

Well sad story short, I've found my 4690K's VERY limit.

4.4GHZ 1.240V it is, 1.235 and it is a no.
for 4.5, even 1.265 ain't enough.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Well sad story short, I've found my 4690K's VERY limit.
> 
> 4.4GHZ 1.240V it is, 1.235 and it is a no.
> for 4.5, even 1.265 ain't enough.


Sorry to hear that, 8(


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Well sad story short, I've found my 4690K's VERY limit.
> 
> 4.4GHZ 1.240V it is, 1.235 and it is a no.
> for 4.5, even 1.265 ain't enough.


That sucks man







doesn't sound too horrible though, seems like more of a normal chip. Looking at others I see a lot of people running around 1.275-1.3 to maintain 4.5-4.7 ghz, only the lucky ones are getting 4.5+ without a good bump. How are your temps under load?
The 5Ghz champions in this club are going anywhere from 1.36-1.45V

Also, that's why it's called the silicon lotto







, I flipped 2 4790k before I settled on the one I have, still not celebrating my best stable OC.. it happens =\


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> On a custom water loop with 4790k. During stress test core 0 and core 3 have about 10C difference. Is that normal? Am i doing something wrong? Anything wrong with the chip? Thanks


u need to delid it and replace the tim if you wanna get rid of this difference. Otherwise it's normal


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> That sucks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't sound too horrible though, seems like more of a normal chip. Looking at others I see a lot of people running around 1.275-1.3 to maintain 4.5-4.7 ghz, only the lucky ones are getting 4.5+ without a good bump. How are your temps under load?
> The 5Ghz champions in this club are going anywhere from 1.36-1.45V
> 
> Also, that's why it's called the silicon lotto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I flipped 2 4790k before I settled on the one I have, still not celebrating my best stable OC.. it happens =\


I could go with intel's exchange thing but didn't bother with it,
I want an i7 but was getting rady for Broadwell, so picked up an i5 Devil's Canyon for the time being.

I am not a lucky person (never had hynix memory on any device I remember)
Still, first time hitting an unlucky chip for me, will try my luck when I get i7.
but it seems, it really feels bad to hit a bad chip for the first time









Temps are fine under GTA V, 60C~~, I have Deepcool Neptwin V2 (Bought V1, they gave me V2 and this one sucks be carefull!, Heatsink itself looks same tho)
I can't go over 1.25V with this twin tower cooler, (shame its v1 version was really impressive., or again my Chip has really bad Paste)

But I just wanted 4.5 Rofl.

*I guess 1.24V ain'T gonna kill it after all







.*


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> That sucks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't sound too horrible though, seems like more of a normal chip. Looking at others I see a lot of people running around 1.275-1.3 to maintain 4.5-4.7 ghz, only the lucky ones are getting 4.5+ without a good bump. How are your temps under load?
> The 5Ghz champions in this club are going anywhere from 1.36-1.45V
> 
> Also, that's why it's called the silicon lotto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I flipped 2 4790k before I settled on the one I have, still not celebrating my best stable OC.. it happens =\


There is a few of us getting 5.0Ghz @1.27-1.285V


----------



## Sindre2104

I have a 4690K with a custom water loop.
Currently running 4.5 Ghz at 1.35V, i have not started changing the other voltages like vcin or the bclk or ring bus frequency as i dont know enough about them.

Would anybody be willing to help me push my CPU to the max? Temps are not and will not be an issue, never passed 70 c, even at 1.5V.
I have the Intel extended warranty so i can get a new one if i kill it from overclocking


----------



## eyesthetics

Guys please i need help, I already asked this a few pages back but i got ignored, so my i5 4690k is now stable at 4.6Ghz with 1.3V, Ring bus is 4.1Ghz at 1.2V, i already ran aida64 overnight and there was no bsod freezing or anything it was all stable, but when i saw the clock graph, it was like a hill, up down up down up down. i also notice this when my cpu is under a heavy load when playing cpu intensive games like cryhsis 3 or watch dogs, the clock speed suddenly drops to 800mhz for like 5 seconds then goes back up to 4.6Ghz, idk what causes this but for sure its not thermal throttling as my temps only max out at 80c with a corsair h100i. I already tried turning off intel speedstep but to no avail. i have scoured the internet but seems like im the only one who has this problem. what do ? pls guys don't ignore me. im at page 5 on google search |i5 4690k speed drops to 800mhz" and still no answer


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyesthetics*
> 
> Guys please i need help, I already asked this a few pages back but i got ignored, so my i5 4690k is now stable at 4.6Ghz with 1.3V, Ring bus is 4.1Ghz at 1.2V, i already ran aida64 overnight and there was no bsod freezing or anything it was all stable, but when i saw the clock graph, it was like a hill, up down up down up down. i also notice this when my cpu is under a heavy load when playing cpu intensive games like cryhsis 3 or watch dogs, the clock speed suddenly drops to 800mhz for like 5 seconds then goes back up to 4.6Ghz, idk what causes this but for sure its not thermal throttling as my temps only max out at 80c with a corsair h100i. I already tried turning off intel speedstep but to no avail. i have scoured the internet but seems like im the only one who has this problem. what do ? pls guys don't ignore me. im at page 5 on google search |i5 4690k speed drops to 800mhz" and still no answer


its just the power save features. If you want to disable it then set windows power to performance.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyesthetics*
> 
> Guys please i need help, I already asked this a few pages back but i got ignored, so my i5 4690k is now stable at 4.6Ghz with 1.3V, Ring bus is 4.1Ghz at 1.2V, i already ran aida64 overnight and there was no bsod freezing or anything it was all stable, but when i saw the clock graph, it was like a hill, up down up down up down. i also notice this when my cpu is under a heavy load when playing cpu intensive games like cryhsis 3 or watch dogs, the clock speed suddenly drops to 800mhz for like 5 seconds then goes back up to 4.6Ghz, idk what causes this but for sure its not thermal throttling as my temps only max out at 80c with a corsair h100i. I already tried turning off intel speedstep but to no avail. i have scoured the internet but seems like im the only one who has this problem. what do ? pls guys don't ignore me. im at page 5 on google search |i5 4690k speed drops to 800mhz" and still no answer


I have same problem with my 4790k in the paste my clock drop to 4ghz or 3.8ghz from 4.6ghz what i do disable turbo boost + enable c state to c2 only ( disable c3 to c7 )

and set the windows to high performance this give me 4.6ghz constant in any app and 800mhz idle what is your mobo ?


----------



## eyesthetics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> its just the power save features. If you want to disable it then set windows power to performance.


I already set it to performance
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I have same problem with my 4790k in the paste my clock drop to 4ghz or 3.8ghz from 4.6ghz what i do disable turbo boost + enable c state to c2 only ( disable c3 to c7 )
> 
> and set the windows to high performance this give me 4.6ghz constant in any app and 800mhz idle what is your mobo ?


In my case if i disable turbo boost, the OC wouldn't register at all. CPU ID only reads it as 3.5Ghz. Only if i turn on turbo boost will it register.

And before anyone says thermal throttling, no. My temps max out at 80c thermal throttling occurs at 100 degrees.


----------



## eyesthetics

this is the graph from OCCT stress testing, as you can see in the cpu clock graph, it goes back and forth from 800mhz to 4.6Ghz, as well as the temps. anyone who says i'm experiencing a thermal throttling is just a bull****. my temps never once pass 80c


----------



## eyesthetics

i already have tried turning off all power-saving features, cstates, windows power saving mode, intelspeedstep, so on. but to no avail. weirdly though if i disable thermal throttling. the cpu goes down to 3.5Ghz instead of 800mhz if its turned on...


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyesthetics*
> 
> this is the graph from OCCT stress testing, as you can see in the cpu clock graph, it goes back and forth from 800mhz to 4.6Ghz, as well as the temps. anyone who says i'm experiencing a thermal throttling is just a bull****. my temps never once pass 80c


yet this is thermal throttling. this is exactly what it looks like.

Who cares what OCCT says your cpu core temps are at, either your motherboard or cpu thinks it's too hot. and is thermal throttling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Well sad story short, I've found my 4690K's VERY limit.
> 
> 4.4GHZ 1.240V it is, 1.235 and it is a no.
> for 4.5, even 1.265 ain't enough.


be happy you don't have my i5-4690k. mine topped out at 4.2ghz and 1.23V. no amount of voltage will stabilize it at 4.3, and it won't even boot at 4.4. After extensive testing i'm settling on the explanation that there is a bad core on this cpu (core 2). Still you're doing almost the same thing I am. I'm waiting for skylake then i'm selling this rig and starting over.


----------



## eyesthetics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> yet this is thermal throttling. this is exactly what it looks like.
> 
> Who cares what OCCT says your cpu core temps are at, either your motherboard or cpu thinks it's too hot. and is thermal throttling.
> 
> afaik, thermal throttling occurs at 100 degrees, not 80 degrees.


Quote:


> be happy you don't have my i5-4690k. mine topped out at 4.2ghz and 1.23V. no amount of voltage will stabilize it at 4.3, and it won't even boot at 4.4. After extensive testing i'm settling on the explanation that there is a bad core on this cpu (core 2). Still you're doing almost the same thing I am. I'm waiting for skylake then i'm selling this rig and starting over.


mine tops out at 4.6Ghz 1.3V, anything over 4.6Ghz needs more than 1.3V, which is borderline dangerous for haswell.


----------



## eyesthetics

afaik, thermal throttling occurs at 100 degrees, not 80 degrees


----------



## crazymania88

This chip gonna kill me,
as I said earlier it was stable with 1.24V and it was rock solid with 1.245v,
ran stability test for daya nd half with 1.245v it was fine.

Now, it just shut down no bsod I freaking can't get a K cpu to 4.4 ghz, what is the point then?
I am not new to Overclocking at all, chip just doesn't want to be overclocked.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> This chip gonna kill me,
> as I said earlier it was stable with 1.24V and it was rock solid with 1.245v,
> ran stability test for daya nd half with 1.245v it was fine.
> 
> Now, it just shut down no bsod I freaking can't get a K cpu to 4.4 ghz, what is the point then?
> I am not new to Overclocking at all, chip just doesn't want to be overclocked.


I had an early 4790K that ran 1.25V at stock. Considering the 4690K is a lesser bin, it's expected some of them might not be able to hit 4790K clocks reasonably. Try raising the voltage some more, and run realbench or Aida64 for a couple hours each. You can also try adjusting input voltage if things are shutting off without a BSOD.


----------



## fat4l

Well even the silicon lottery guy has said that there's a lot of "duds" within 4690k chips. Some clock good. And some are real crap.

In general 4790k is a much better clocker.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I had an early 4790K that ran 1.25V at stock. Considering the 4690K is a lesser bin, it's expected some of them might not be able to hit 4790K clocks reasonably. Try raising the voltage some more, and run realbench or Aida64 for a couple hours each. You can also try adjusting input voltage if things are shutting off without a BSOD.


it was already 1.9v, I guess not enough vcore caused shutdown, (5c more room temp and more resistance I guess)


----------



## alltheGHz

So guys, for almost the same price as a 4790k you can get a 5820k, why not go that route?


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> So guys, for almost the same price as a 4790k you can get a 5820k, why not go that route?


Expensive DDR4 memory, and little to no advantage in gaming. The motherboards are more expensive too last I checked.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> So guys, for almost the same price as a 4790k you can get a 5820k, why not go that route?


Cpu is more, ram is more, motherboard is more, and wont overclock as high. And anyone who live streams gaming using Intel quick sync with OBs and you need an IGPU for that. It takes all the load of cpu and gpu. Along with it being the fastest way to transcode, encode, live stream and record.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Cpu is more, ram is more, motherboard is more, and wont overclock as high. And anyone who live streams gaming using Intel quick sync with OBO and you need an IGPU for that. It takes all the load of cpu and gpu. Along with it being the fastest way to transcode, encode, live stream and record.


Along with that, I remember reading that the CPU X99 CPU's seem to cost more than the performance increase that they supply. The RAM does get better, and so does that huge number of PCI-E lanes. But, there are very few improvements that are worth the price when compared to the Z87/97 based hardware.


----------



## BlockLike

ok, so I thought my 4.6ghz OC was stable as a rock

god knows how many passes on xtu, hours upon hours of gaming and rendering in vegas and not a single crash

then along comes GTAV and BOOM... repeated BSOD

Upped the voltage and no more crashing, but things started getting a little warmer than I'd like at 1.28v with just a H80i

Decided to just start over from scratch with my OC profile... and now I'm confused

Restored all defaults in the BIOS
Disabled the usual step speed, C states etc
Manual voltage set as my base vcore and started upping the multiplier one step at a time util more voltage was needed, and this is where things got a little odd

Previous overclocks:
4.5ghz @ 1.25v
4.6ghz @ 1.27v - max core temp 73C

New overclocks (ran 5hrs on xtu for both):
4.5ghz @ 1.2v
4.6ghz @ 1.25v - max core temp 63C

Is it more likely that my original OC profiles were not set quite right?

In addition, my idle temps are now warmer, and ambient temps have not increased since I last tested the older profiles

On the previous profiles it would idle around 22-25C

Now, while it's running on lower voltage, the idle temps have jumped to 34-36C


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> ok, so I thought my 4.6ghz OC was stable as a rock
> 
> god knows how many passes on xtu, hours upon hours of gaming and rendering in vegas and not a single crash
> 
> then along comes GTAV and BOOM... repeated BSOD
> 
> Upped the voltage and no more crashing, but things started getting a little warmer than I'd like at 1.28v with just a H80i
> 
> Decided to just start over from scratch with my OC profile... and now I'm confused
> 
> Restored all defaults in the BIOS
> Disabled the usual step speed, C states etc
> Manual voltage set as my base vcore and started upping the multiplier one step at a time util more voltage was needed, and this is where things got a little odd
> 
> Previous overclocks:
> 4.5ghz @ 1.25v
> 4.6ghz @ 1.27v - max core temp 73C
> 
> New overclocks (ran 5hrs on xtu for both):
> 4.5ghz @ 1.2v
> 4.6ghz @ 1.25v - max core temp 63C
> 
> Is it more likely that my original OC profiles were not set quite right?
> 
> In addition, my idle temps are now warmer, and ambient tempos have not increased since I last tested the older profiles
> 
> On the previous profiles it would idle around 22-25C
> 
> Now, while it's running on lower voltage, the idle temps have jumped to 34-36C


Run OCCT for 15 mins and see if you bsod. There is also no reason to turn off c states with 4790k


----------



## BlockLike

I've always just disabled the c states as advised in the guide on page 1.

So it's not required then?

p.s. OCCT lasted about 5 mins

going to just keep going until I get a stable setting without too much voltage


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> I've always just disabled the c states as advised in the guide on page 1.
> 
> So it's not required then?


For past cpus id say yes turn off but for haswell i would so they are just fine with them all on. See if you can run OCCT for 15 mins.

And the first page only says to disable them when finding your stock VID.


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> For past cpus id say yes turn off but for haswell i would so they are just fine with them all on. See if you can run OCCT for 15 mins.


will give it a go now
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> For past cpus id say yes turn off but for haswell i would so they are just fine with them all on. See if you can run OCCT for 15 mins.
> 
> And the first page only says to disable them when finding your stock VID.


gotcha!

well OCCT definitely needs more voltage than XTU

I'll keep trying with different voltages until I can get stable with OCCT then


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> will give it a go now
> gotcha!
> 
> well OCCT definitely needs more voltage than XTU
> 
> I'll keep trying with different voltages until I can get stable with OCCT then


Ya OCCT is good for knowing if your stable or not pretty fast. And it has much lower temps then things like prim95 and intel burn test.


----------



## EuEra

Can someone help me please. Aida64 passes all the way up to 4.9 @ 1.30v but prime95 fails at 4.8 @ 1.30v. Is aida 64 a poor test for this chip or is it prime95 it just doesn't agree with?


----------



## hotrod717

Derp.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Can someone help me please. Aida64 passes all the way up to 4.9 @ 1.30v but prime95 fails at 4.8 @ 1.30v. Is aida 64 a poor test for this chip or is it prime95 it just doesn't agree with?


Aida is a poor test.


----------



## Stag1

HotRod,

Vietnam rock.Whats your batch?X438b known to be strong.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Just picked up a new 4790k and was surprised only chips available were Vietnam. Skepticism was raised as i noticed the high vid of 1.2v on initial startup. For S+G's I threw 1.35v at it for 48 and left pretty much everything, but Speedstep and core volts on auto. All on air mind you. Ran R15 without a hiccup and afterwards realized uncore had also been set to 48. Are these Vietnam chips that good? I thought my 1st chip, Malaysian, was pretty sweet. Haven't put it on water yet and only running about 30 min., but seems like it is going to put my other 4790k to shame.


Mines vietnam and i love it. As for 1.35V for 4.8 is a bit high. You try running OCCT for 5 mins see if you bsod if not lower that Vcore.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stag1*
> 
> HotRod,
> 
> Vietnam rock.Whats your batch?X438b known to be strong.


oh goodness, what a derp. on previous post. I haven't been on a fresh 4790k and been playing with 5920k. Went back in my notes and realized what a goof that voltage was.


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Aida is a poor test.


Looks like it. WIll prime95 do alone or should i run some other stuff like intel burn test or xtu.

I'm currently at 4.8 @ 1.325, failed 4.9 @3.5. Should i now run a 24 hour test? I was going to use custom settings with a min fft of 8, a max at 4096 with run fft in place and time to run each fft set to 15 minutes, are these settings ok.


----------



## eyesthetics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stag1*
> 
> HotRod,
> 
> Vietnam rock.Whats your batch?X438b known to be strong.


Lol my i5 4690k is X439B and it tops out at 4.6Ghz 1.3V uncore ratio 4,1


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Looks like it. WIll prime95 do alone or should i run some other stuff like intel burn test or xtu.
> 
> I'm currently at 4.8 @ 1.325, failed 4.9 @3.5. Should i now run a 24 hour test? I was going to use custom settings with a min fft of 8, a max at 4096 with run fft in place and time to run each fft set to 15 minutes, are these settings ok.


Run OCCT


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyesthetics*
> 
> Lol my i5 4690k is X439B and it tops out at 4.6Ghz 1.3V uncore ratio 4,1


Mines x438B Vietnam and overclocks like a beast.


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Run OCCT


Ok i will do with what settings? (rather than prime95 or as well as)


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Ok i will do with what settings? (rather than prime95 or as well as)


Use CPU: OCCT tab with.

Infinite:

64 bits:

Large Data set:

With # of threads (Automatic) Checked.

OCCT will tell you pretty quick if your OC is stable and will have lower temps as well.


----------



## eyesthetics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Mines x438B Vietnam and overclocks like a beast.


Not sure if it's because of my board tho. ASRock H81M-hds lmao.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyesthetics*
> 
> Not sure if it's because of my board tho. ASRock H81M-hds lmao.


LOL it might be. Iv seen only 4.5 or so max OC with g3258 on that board. Might have a bit of troubling doing a 4 core lol.


----------



## eyesthetics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Mines x438B Vietnam and overclocks like a beast.


What's the maximum voltage and multiplier?


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyesthetics*
> 
> What's the maximum voltage and multiplier?


Iv only ever tried up to 5ghz im sure it can go higher but i only wanted 5.

5ghz is 1.37 bios.

4.8ghz is 1.28 bios.


----------



## Stag1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyesthetics*
> 
> Lol my i5 4690k is X439B and it tops out at 4.6Ghz 1.3V uncore ratio 4,1


Feel for you X439B not as good as X438B.The numbers that come after are just as if not more important









4690k are the red headed step childs of devils canyon.

.


----------



## eyesthetics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stag1*
> 
> Feel for you X439B not as good as X438B.The numbers that come after are just as if not more important
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4690k are the red headed step childs of devils canyon.
> 
> .


Yup not sure why there are more people buying the 4790k when they can save the $100 and get a better graphics card. Unless they do content creation. For gaming the hyper threading is useless, only gives like 2-3 more fps


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyesthetics*
> 
> Yup not sure why there are more people buying the 4790k when they can save the $100 and get a better graphics card. Unless they do content creation. For gaming the hyper threading is useless, only gives like 2-3 more fps


Just no lol. /facepalm


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Looks like it. WIll prime95 do alone or should i run some other stuff like intel burn test or xtu.
> 
> I'm currently at 4.8 @ 1.325, failed 4.9 @3.5. Should i now run a 24 hour test? I was going to use custom settings with a min fft of 8, a max at 4096 with run fft in place and time to run each fft set to 15 minutes, are these settings ok.


You can use the x264 stress tester (in the Haswell overclocking thread). It provides a very good real-world stress test, and is quite good at finding instability, without the excessive heat of Prime95.


----------



## eyesthetics

So many people praise the Vietnam "x" batch but my i5 4690k is such a lemon. At 1. 3V can't get stable at 4.7Ghz. Uncore ratio maxes out at 4,1Ghz with 1.2V. Is it because of my cheap crappy h81 board or did i lose silicon lottery?


----------



## TPCbench




----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyesthetics*
> 
> So many people praise the Vietnam "x" batch but my i5 4690k is such a lemon. At 1. 3V can't get stable at 4.7Ghz. Uncore ratio maxes out at 4,1Ghz with 1.2V. Is it because of my cheap crappy h81 board or did i lose silicon lottery?


You're board is junk, sorry.


----------



## v1ral

Alright guys since my last posts on my overclock ventures, I've been having random freezes running OBS streaming SC2. I guess my overclocks aren't stable at all, before though I wouldn't get these freezes and I would play smoothly. What would cause this?
After reading on people saying to test with OCCT I've ran It for 15 minutes as suggested by another member and it passed with temps close to 90℃, should I call it quits or should I tweak some more?


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Alright guys since my last posts on my overclock ventures, I've been having random freezes running OBS streaming SC2. I guess my overclocks aren't stable at all, before though I wouldn't get these freezes and I would play smoothly. What would cause this?
> After reading on people saying to test with OCCT I've ran It for 15 minutes as suggested by another member and it passed with temps close to 90℃, should I call it quits or should I tweak some more?


Freezing as in BSOD? Or graphic drivers not responding? Or just PC frozen? Can you give us an bugcode?

Are you using intel quick sync with OBS?


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Freezing as in BSOD? Or graphic drivers not responding? Or just PC frozen? Can you give us an bugcode?
> 
> Are you using intel quick sync with OBS?


Like freezes/crashes.
TBH I'm a noob at using OBS.
Okay checked up on OCCT and temps went to the 90's but I'm fine with below 95, this was with my saved overclock profile with power saving features disabled.
Should I start from scratch again or try to vcore?

To ADD:
What is the difference with vdroop control it seems that going to 100% with my settings from before cause erratic behavior, I will investigate more with more testing.
Would this cause the freezes? Or maybe it's just going to power saving features enabled it's not providing the voltages when it's need it on time?
I know I can't pass 4.7ghz @ 1.2 vcore I get constant BSOD


----------



## Wirerat

I like aid64 to check thermals. Its hotter than x264.

After going to a full loop i like to use aida64 to load both gpu and cpu to get an idea of both components heating up my loop.

For stability its pretty sad though.

I have learned that whatever vcore passes x264 5 loops then add + .02v is stable in everthing i need. Most of my chips even pass prime95 somewhere around + .02 to +. 03v over whats x264 stable.

Intel xtu bench can get me closer to stable than aida64 can.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> The
> Try to up Vrin to 1.90v. My 4.8Ghz oc need 1.29vcore and 1.90vrin, anything less in vrin and it crash!


I'll give that a try. I've been thinking that at this point I need to be upping IO and Ring voltages or something too, and maybe upping the uncore multiplier. Maybe the 0x101's are that it just can't catch up with the core?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Guys,
> I've a weird problem.
> I have Giga z97x gaming5,
> 
> when I disable turbo and change core multiper to 45, nothing changes. It still says 35 in Monitor, even tho it says 45 in overclocking menu.
> 
> When I go back, enable turbo, change values to 45, THEN DISABLE TURBO,
> now it still says core multiper is 35 (even tho it is 45) and says turbo value is 45 (EVEN THO Turbo is Disabled), and then it gets 4.5 ghz.
> 
> I am on F5 bios what is wrong with this?


Just one of those "Is it plugged in" type of questions here, but, is it a 'K' CPU? Only the CPU numbers ending in 'K' can overclock.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> u need to delid it and replace the tim if you wanna get rid of this difference. Otherwise it's normal


A spread of up to ten degrees is normal, and indeed, within specification for the DTS in each core. (+- 5C). Some of that spread may disappear, but it is unlikely to completely disappear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> There is a few of us getting 5.0Ghz @1.27-1.285V


Which fab? The cleanroom they are made in could be one factor. (including the calibration of the line equipment).


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyesthetics*
> 
> this is the graph from OCCT stress testing, as you can see in the cpu clock graph, it goes back and forth from 800mhz to 4.6Ghz, as well as the temps. anyone who says i'm experiencing a thermal throttling is just a bull****. my temps never once pass 80c
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Use Prime95 blend.

OCCT is light duty, extremely light duty, and it's own light-duty nature could be doing that.

On second thought, don't use Prime95 Blend. If you are hitting 80C in OCCT, you'll throttle under Prime95.

Delid that thing.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyesthetics*
> 
> afaik, thermal throttling occurs at 100 degrees, not 80 degrees


And OCCT only reads temperature every how often??? Half a second??? Let's see now... What is that? 20 billion FLOPS? A lot can happen in the 20 billion instructions that it doesn't catch the temperature of.

Sheit, OCCT gets my voltages all wrong... Hey guys! I'm running with a -7.5 (yes, negative) volt 12 volt rail!!!


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> A spread of up to ten degrees is normal, and indeed, within specification for the DTS in each core. (+- 5C). Some of that spread may disappear, but it is unlikely to completely disappear.
> Which fab? The cleanroom they are made in could be one factor. (including the calibration of the line equipment).


Both mine and ENTERPRISE are Vietnam chips X439B... and X438B.... there is another one on a different forum with similar volts,rare but they are around.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Can someone help me please. Aida64 passes all the way up to 4.9 @ 1.30v but prime95 fails at 4.8 @ 1.30v. Is aida 64 a poor test for this chip or is it prime95 it just doesn't agree with?


Look, temperatures are a clear indicator of how many subsystems are active, and the level of activity.

Going on this metric, here is my breakdown of the level of stress a "stress test" will give:

Low stress, begin with these for each overclock:

Intel Processor Diagnostic Tool
Intel eXtreme Tuning Utility
OCCT
AIDA64

If all four of those are passed,

Prime95 and/or Intel Burn Test

If these last two fail within, say, three hours, then fail the overclock settings, otherwise save the settings as a profile, and if possible to the EFI partition (Gigabyte) for later validation with overnight runs of the same.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Looks like it. WIll prime95 do alone or should i run some other stuff like intel burn test or xtu.
> 
> I'm currently at 4.8 @ 1.325, failed 4.9 @3.5. Should i now run a 24 hour test? I was going to use custom settings with a min fft of 8, a max at 4096 with run fft in place and time to run each fft set to 15 minutes, are these settings ok.


Don't rely on any one test, no matter how much it stresses your CPU. Run all that you can find, and even your own normal stuff. no BSOD in a long run of Prime95 is a good indicator you are stable, but it is not the end-all. There are people that have posted in these forums who have gotten 12 hour and longer stable with prime, and yet being up microsoft office and bluescreen, yet it works fine at a lower overclock and stock.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyesthetics*
> 
> Lol my i5 4690k is X439B and it tops out at 4.6Ghz 1.3V uncore ratio 4,1


My 4790K is from X438B as well, but what I have so far with 1.8Vrin, Turbo off, C-states on, EIST on, is:

Stable
4.4 GHz @ 1.181 V
4.5 GHz @ 1.200 V
4.6 GHz @ 1.235 V <- This is my new 24/7 safe overclock, Vcore never exceeds 1.275V with offset.
4.7 GHz @ 1.290 V <- Notice the jump?

Unstable
4.8 GHz @ 1.350 V <- BSOD, still not there. Thinking of trying to up other things... One guy here suggests Vrin of 1.9V, that is doable. Also thinking of bringing up the ring voltage and multiplier, as well as IO voltage.

Oh, and that 4.8 GHz passes IPDT, IXTU, OCCT, and AIDA64, yet bluescreens after 25-35 minutes of P95 Blend.

Maybe they had a shift change in the middle of that batch?? Different people could mean subtle differences in handling.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Alright guys since my last posts on my overclock ventures, I've been having random freezes running OBS streaming SC2. I guess my overclocks aren't stable at all, before though I wouldn't get these freezes and I would play smoothly. What would cause this?
> After reading on people saying to test with OCCT I've ran It for 15 minutes as suggested by another member and it passed with temps close to 90℃, should I call it quits or should I tweak some more?


90C in OCCT?! Get off that stock heatsink, or delid that thing!!!


Just do it!!!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Maybe they had a shift change in the middle of that batch?? Different people could mean subtle differences in handling.


The only thing the batch number is telling you is which plant mounted the die on the substrate. The dies themselves are not fabbed at Vietnam or Costa Rica, and so that batch number isn't going to tell you much if anything. Best case, the plant tells you which fab the dies came from (if all the output from a given fab went to one plant) and that may correlate to better wafers, but there is still so much variation possible across a wafer that even that wouldn't help any.

In short, batch number is a placebo.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> 90C in OCCT?! Get off that stock heatsink, or delid that thing!!!
> 
> 
> Just do it!!!


haha.. thanks for the suggestion, but before I think about delidding I will get a better cooler. I had high hope of the cooler I have, but after reading/watching reviews, it seems I should of gotten a high end air cooler.

I am wondering though as I have been running Windows 10 but now I'm back on Windows 7, maybe I should redo my overclock settings? It seems I can run lower volts*from 1.227 to 1.222*, did a little streaming and didn't crash yet, but I did run x264 for an hour to see if I can lower temps. Unfortunately ambient inside is higher than usual cause the heater is on.
So 5 loops of x264 with a [email protected] vcore in bios.
here are my settings at the top of my head.
x47 core
X40 uncore
1.95 vccin
100% vdroop control
memory at xml 9-9-9-24 c 1600mhz
power savings off, everything auto.


----------



## kc5vdj

Question for those getting clean low-voltage overclocks.

If you are delidded, did you dab nail polish over the two pads directly underneath the IHS ear on the right? I wasn't sure, so I did, but I was thinking this through just now, and am wondering...

Compared to my wife's 4770K, this had a far thinner glue squirt, which did result in better, but not ideal thinness of the TIM imprint.

Could those be there for being intentionally shorted in the manufacturing process to ensure that the IHS is placed with some force at a point farthest from the die to get a better mating of surfaces, and possibly held long enough to prevent the IHS from rising as the glue hardens?

Could dabbing nail polish on these to prevent a short be used by the CPU in operation to maybe cap things somewhat to prevent overheating? Does the CPU check for a closed circuit there?

I keep thinking that it's only a manufacturing thing, because the latter possibility would put a bias on the socket and heatsink itself, which could then short to ground or components.

I'm thinking it's a manufacture time thing as one of their cures for the IHS lifting as the glue dries, which explains the location under the ear, and farthest from the die.


----------



## crazymania88

Guys is there anything else than vcore to prevent crashing with haswell?
My cpu gonna drive me mad.

it was ok 4.4 ghz 1.245vcore, 1.9v vccin (llc extreme) for a day and half, then it is not, asks for too much juice.
I put it to 1.25V now, probably won't be enough again.

The crash I got was like memory crash,
Black screen and repating audio "BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR" while stressing CPU and watching some stuff.

no Bsod, so I wonder if there's something else to see if it can get rid of this, I don't wanna change to CL11 from CL9 tho.


----------



## EuEra

Guys im at 4.8 @ 1.325v on my 4790k, is this voltage ok for everyday use or shall i scale it back and run at 4.7?

I ran oct (not the linpack tab) for 2 hours and passed with temps at around 70, exact same with prime95. Intel burn test however i had to turn off straight away as temps where at 95-100, is that to be expected or do i need to delid. Im using a h105 in push pull as an intake with 4 sp120 quiet edition fans.


----------



## fat4l

One more time....... For all of the guys using Aida, prime etc.....and then saying "my cpu is not stable"...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Don't use aida64, xtu, intel burn test, prime 95 for stability testing. They dont stress the cpu enough(XTU, aida..) or they heat up the cpu to insane unrealistic levels(Prime95, IBT..)
> 
> *Instead use Asus RealBench or OCCT*.
> 
> If u decide to use *Realbench*, run stability test for at least 1 hour and select the amount of memory u have installed in your system. Another way is to run H.264 benchmark(tick only this one) 10 times in a row which is considerably faster than running the Stability test while showing the instability very fast.
> 
> If you go for *OCCT*, run CPU:OCCT, large data set, use all logical cores, set idle periods to 0 and run it for a minimum 15 mins but I would aim for 30-60 mins.
> 
> All in all, running OCCT for 15 mins or RealBench H264 x 10 times will show the instability very fast. I personally like to use both, sometimes one "work" better with a CPU and it's clock. Try for yourself and you will see. If you pass these tests as I said I can guarantee you that while gaming or doing something "normal"(not encoding etc) your cpu will never fail you if you keep it within the temperature limits.
> 
> To answer another thing, A budget custom water loop is still more effective(or at the same level) than H100i or any aio cooler while being much quiter. Now I'm talking about budget ones, something like OC.UK offer.
> If you go for high quality ones like I have you can lower your temps by up to 20-30C.
> 
> Deliding your cpu is always helpful. It decreases your temps by up to 15C(4790k) but mostly it's about 10C. This can "guarantee" 100MHz more on the overclock.
> Custom water cooling can add another 100-200MHz simply because it lowers the temps while you can pump more voltages to the CPU.


----------



## crazymania88

I am using GTA V, best benchmark I've ever found.

1 question:
My voltage is set to 1.25V but HWinfo sometimes reports 1.272v why so?


----------



## EuEra

@fat4l

So 1 hour of occt is all thats needed. No 12 or 24 hour testing?


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Guys im at 4.8 @ 1.325v on my 4790k, is this voltage ok for everyday use or shall i scale it back and run at 4.7?
> 
> I ran oct (not the linpack tab) for 2 hours and passed with temps at around 70, exact same with prime95. Intel burn test however i had to turn off straight away as temps where at 95-100, is that to be expected or do i need to delid. Im using a h105 in push pull as an intake with 4 sp120 quiet edition fans.


Definitely delid that. It'll get you into the upper 70's or 80's with that setup. I saw a 14-16C drop on mine under load on a H100i GTX.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> @fat4l
> 
> So 1 hour of occt is all thats needed. No 12 or 24 hour testing?


well if u pass 1 hour with large data set I can surely say that ur cpu is stable and there is almost no chance of it failing.
Even tho occt doesnt heat ur cpu to max levels, its a very hard test and shows instability much faster than any other(except asus real bench) test.

I also believe that if your overclocking ur cpu to its limits you are not doing encoding or something similar where the instability "may" show up after hours of continuos encoding. If you are doing so then u need to test longer, obviously.
If its "just" gaming then even 30 mins of OCCT should be enough. My personal choice is OCCT(Large data set) 15 mins + Asus realbench H264 x10 in a loop. Try it for yourselft and u will be amazed how quickly u will set up your overclocking profile. No need to spend hours...

One more thing I should say is that this all applies only when u keep the temperature constant(Like over the year). Not like when u test theres 15C in your room and then when u play im summer there's 30C in the room. If this is the case then u will need to change(up) the voltage a bit in summer. Higher temps=more voltage needed but more voltage=more heat. Makes sense I hope


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> well if u pass 1 hour with large data set I can surely say that ur cpu is stable and there is almost no chance of it failing.
> Even tho occt doesnt heat ur cpu to max levels, its a very hard test and shows instability much faster than any other(except asus real bench) test.
> 
> I also believe that if your overclocking ur cpu to its limits you are not doing encoding or something similar where the instability "may" show up after hours of continuos encoding. If you are doing so then u need to test longer, obviously.
> If its "just" gaming then even 30 mins of OCCT should be enough. My personal choice is OCCT(Large data set) 15 mins + Asus realbench H264 x10 in a loop. Try it for yourselft and u will be amazed how quickly u will set up your overclocking profile. No need to spend hours...
> 
> One more thing I should say is that this all applies only when u keep the temperature constant(Like over the year). Not like when u test theres 15C in your room and then when u play im summer there's 30C in the room. If this is the case then u will need to change(up) the voltage a bit in summer. Higher temps=more voltage needed but more voltage=more heat. Makes sense I hope


Thankyou i find your posts extremely helpful, im grateful youve got me out of a 24 hour prime 95 test. is 1.325v for a 4790k acceptable for everyday use? Also before you replied i ran intel burn test and got a scary 100 degree average, should de lid? My gut tells me not to bother because i will never reach this temps anyway and during occt i had an average of 70 degrees which is just fine.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Thankyou i find your posts extremely helpful, im grateful youve got me out of a 24 hour prime 95 test. is 1.325v for a 4790k acceptable for everyday use? Also before you replied i ran intel burn test and got a scary 100 degree average, should de lid? My gut tells me not to bother because i will never reach this temps anyway and during occt i had an average of 70 degrees which is just fine.


1.325v is that under load or set in bios?

If its 1.325 set in bios then under load its closer to 1.35v.

1.35v is the max many consider safe for 24/7.

I also have a 4.7ghz 1.325v (set in bios) profile but I prefer to run 4.6ghz @ 1.255v for my daily.
The step in voltage/temps just was not worth it to me for everday use.


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 1.325v is that under load or set in bios?
> 
> If its 1.325 set in bios then under load its closer to 1.35v.
> 
> 1.35v is the max many consider safe for 24/7.
> 
> I also have a 4.7ghz 1.325v (set in bios) profile but I prefer to run 4.6ghz @ 1.255v for my daily.
> The step in voltage/temps just was not worth it to me for everday use.


1.325 set in bios and under loads it says 1.328 in cpu z if thats what you mean. I might scale it back to 4.7 tbh, i'm not going to see the difference really am I? I just like 4.8 because i can see it as a 20% performance increase.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> 1.325 set in bios and under loads it says 1.328 in cpu z if thats what you mean. I might scale it back to 4.7 tbh, i'm not going to see the difference really am I? I just like 4.8 because i can see it as a 20% performance increase.


You can't use CPU-z to monitor the Vcore on DC, it usually will just show whatever is set in the BIOS. Use HWInfo, and check the Vcore down under the sensors section of the monitoring page.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Guys currently my core i5 4690k is at stock, i may want to overclock it later. How much more power will i need to do so? Ill be happy with the 4.4ghz mark i guess, if thats not difficult to achieve? how much increase in temps will there be? and voltage increase? Sorry ive never overclocked processors before


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 1.325v is that under load or set in bios?
> 
> If its 1.325 set in bios then under load its closer to 1.35v.
> 
> 1.35v is the max many consider safe for 24/7.
> 
> I also have a 4.7ghz 1.325v (set in bios) profile but I prefer to run 4.6ghz @ 1.255v for my daily.
> The step in voltage/temps just was not worth it to me for everday use.


Yeah. That's what I have too. 1.255v Vcore in Bios for 4.6 Ghz. Runs stable 24/7. Fine by me. But then, I have a bad overclocker though.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Yeah. That's what I have too. 1.255v Vcore in Bios for 4.6 Ghz. Runs stable 24/7. Fine by me. But then, I have a bad overclocker though.


true as do I but the difference in bad and very good at 1.255' is only 200mhz.

4.8 at 1.25v is considered a very good sample and yet it doesnt really offer any real difference in new games +or - 200mhz.

If I was after a great one for a specific reason I would buy more or get one of the silicon lottery chips.

Its all about perspective. My 4.6 4790k looks pretty nice from my 1.312v 4.5ghz 4770k.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Thankyou i find your posts extremely helpful, im grateful youve got me out of a 24 hour prime 95 test. is 1.325v for a 4790k acceptable for everyday use? Also before you replied i ran intel burn test and got a scary 100 degree average, should de lid? My gut tells me not to bother because i will never reach this temps anyway and during occt i had an average of 70 degrees which is just fine.


I'm glad I could help









IBT and Prime95 are temperature killers(Haswell and Devil's Canyon CPUs).

What cooler do u have ?
I would suggest deliding ur cpu. With a good cooler(not sure if you already have one) and delided I think you could get to 4.9k under 1.35v.

Let me find my pics from my cpu before delid/ after delid so you can see the temperature difference...


----------



## EuEra

Will i notice any diff between 4.7 and 4.8

@fat4 i have a h105, thanks that would be really helpful, i think im going to delid on the weekend using vice only method


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Will i notice any diff between 4.7 and 4.8


Only in benchmarks.


----------



## Pudfark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> true as do I but the difference in bad and very good at 1.255' is only 200mhz.
> 
> 4.8 at 1.25v is considered a very good sample and yet it doesnt really offer any real difference in new games +or - 200mhz.
> 
> If I was after a great one for a specific reason I would buy more or get one of the silicon lottery chips.
> 
> Its all about perspective. My 4.6 4790k looks pretty nice from my 1.312v 4.5ghz 4770k.


Much agree with your observations Wirerat. I've been a very satisfied SL customer for the last month.
I highly recommend them, though I have only one, very positive experience with them. I got better than what I paid for.








I ordered and received a 4790K, guaranteed to run 4.8ghz @ 1.30v and cache @ 1.90 v. I also had them delid it.

I use mine for gaming and I've never seen temps above the 60's C range and it's very low 60's at that.








I believe I could OC higher and maybe someday I will....?


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pudfark*
> 
> Much agree with your observations Wirerat. I've been a very satisfied SL customer for the last month.
> I highly recommend them, though I have only one, very positive experience with them. I got better than what I paid for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered and received a 4790K, guaranteed to run 4.8ghz @ 1.30v and cache @ 1.90 v. I also had them delid it.
> 
> I use mine for gaming and I've never seen temps above the 60's C range and it's very low 60's at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I could OC higher and maybe someday I will....?


1.9 cache?> /facepalm


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Will i notice any diff between 4.7 and 4.8
> 
> @fat4 i have a h105, thanks that would be really helpful, i think im going to delid on the weekend using vice only method


So the cooler is rather good or one of the best "not-custom-water-cooler" available









Delid it. Use coollaboratory liquid pro or ultra on the core(between the ihs and the core) and then either use the same paste or Gelid GC-Extreme. The difference between coolaboratory is maybe 2-3C but there is no mess if u use Gelid GC extreme, which is the best non-metal paste.

Regarding to the screens, I am on my laptop and I couldnt find any but once Im at home(in 2 days) I will show u some but the difference was ~10C using NH-D15.
I only found pics showing my temp drop from NH-D15_full speed_delided cpu and Custom water cooling(High end)
NH-D15


Custom Watercooling(drop ~25C)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> 1.9 cache?> /facepalm


I am certain he ment 1.19v.


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> So the cooler is rather good or one of the best "not-custom-water-cooler" available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delid it. Use coollaboratory liquid pro or ultra on the core(between the ihs and the core) and then either use the same paste or Gelid GC-Extreme. The difference between coolaboratory is maybe 2-3C but there is no mess if u use Gelid GC extreme, which is the best non-metal paste.
> 
> Regarding to the screens, I am on my laptop and I couldnt find any but once Im at home(in 2 days) I will show u some but the difference was ~10C using NH-D15.
> I only found pics showing my temp drop from NH-D15_full speed_delided cpu and Custom water cooling(High end)
> NH-D15
> 
> 
> Custom Watercooling(drop ~25C)


Wow that is quite an impressive difference, i have some clu already so i think im going to delid tomorrow. Do i need to pick up some clear nail polish after work for the vrm's do i not have to bother as long as im careful?


----------



## Pudfark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I am certain he ment 1.19v.


Oopsies....your right that is what I meant....next time I'll have my glasses on.


----------



## v1ral

Alright I think a delid is in order, should I wait till I get a better cooler? I know doing the delid will benifit any cooler, my highest peak temps running OCCT and x264 for 30mins-1 hour goes to 91℃
I actually was able to lower vcore in bios to 1.221, but alas 91℃ at the highest is quite high for most which for me I'm fine with, anything below 95℃ is fine.

My temps look like this @1.221
88 91 87 83
Will delidding help sync the temps on top of lowering overall temps?


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Alright I think a delid is in order, should I wait till I get a better cooler? I know doing the delid will benifit any cooler, my highest peak temps running OCCT and x264 for 30mins-1 hour goes to 91℃
> I actually was able to lower vcore in bios to 1.221, but alas 91℃ at the highest is quite high for most which for me I'm fine with, anything below 95℃ is fine.
> 
> My temps look like this @1.221
> 88 91 87 83
> Will delidding help sync the temps on top of lowering overall temps?


OCCT i hit 72C at 1.37V 1.39V 100% load. h100i Not delided.


----------



## crazymania88

Guys,
is 1.272V too much?
Mine seems it only can hit 4.4ghz at 1.272v (hwinfo64)


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> OCCT i hit 72C at 1.37V 1.39V 100% load. h100i Not delided.


Well you have a much better cooler than mine, I have a Corsair H70 fans running in "quiet" mode *fans are on a multi-volt 3 pin fan hub running at 7 volts*.
Next round of testing I will put all fans on 12 volts and retest and see if temps lower at all, rig is very quiet, heard Corsair stock fans run loud, which they do but oh well...


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Well you have a much better cooler than mine, I have a Corsair H70 fans running in "quiet" mode *fans are on a multi-volt 3 pin fan hub running at 7 volts*.
> Next round of testing I will put all fans on 12 volts and retest and see if temps lower at all, rig is very quiet, heard Corsair stock fans run loud, which they do but oh well...


Mine run at about 950 rpm and i cant hear em. Loudest thing is my 7200rpm hdd. But ya i would get a better cooler if i was you.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Guys,
> is 1.272V too much?
> Mine seems it only can hit 4.4ghz at 1.272v (hwinfo64)


i7 or i5?


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Mine run at about 950 rpm and i cant hear em. Loudest thing is my 7200rpm hdd. But ya i would get a better cooler if i was you.


Thanks
I'll wait till I get a better cooler that's for sure.
EDIT:
Change fans to 12volts temps stabilize at 80℃ 79℃ on the highest core.
WOW, let me tell you this bugger is loud!!!


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> i7 or i5?


i5 4690k

started from 1.24v thought it is stable, found 1.245v was fine for a day, then crashed. 1.25v not enough,

given 1.255v shows 1.26-1.27v in hwinfo (switching under load) seems finally stable.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> i5 4690k
> 
> started from 1.24v thought it is stable, found 1.245v was fine for a day, then crashed. 1.25v not enough,
> 
> given 1.255v shows 1.26-1.27v in hwinfo (switching under load) seems finally stable.


From alot of the posts on this thread iv seen the i5's need alot more voltage for higher overclocks then the i7s. It seems the i7s being up to 4.4ghz stock turbo have been much higher binned resulting in better overclocking over all.

And for these cpus almost always will show .02-.04 more vcore at load then idle.

As for 1.27 being to much no its just fine if you have proper cooling.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Wow that is quite an impressive difference, i have some clu already so i think im going to delid tomorrow. Do i need to pick up some clear nail polish after work for the vrm's do i not have to bother as long as im careful?


U can use either some clear nail polish or liquid tape. Both are good, do at least 2 layers.
And yes u better apply it cuz when ur ish presses on the core it make create a drop of clu which may cause you troubles and u dotn want it









I am running with cl pro and i use NO ihs, so my EK block sits directly on the core


----------



## EuEra

I just passed occt and real bench with a non delidded 4790k 4.7 @ 1.225v with a h105. Is the average or good?


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> U can use either some clear nail polish or liquid tape. Both are good, do at least 2 layers.
> And yes u better apply it cuz when ur ish presses on the core it make create a drop of clu which may cause you troubles and u dotn want it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am running with cl pro and i use NO ihs, so my EK block sits directly on the core


That sounds so cool haha I wish I was smart enough to do a custom loop. Going to delid tomorrow for sure and will report back.


----------



## EuEra

I spoke too soon I did an hour occt and failed at 22.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> That sounds so cool haha I wish I was smart enough to do a custom loop. Going to delid tomorrow for sure and will report back.


I say it all the time but only because I really believe it, but XSPC complete kits make it super easy to get into custom loops. The come with everything you need and are priced perfectly for doing custom loop on a budget.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Guys currently my core i5 4690k is at stock, i may want to overclock it later. How much more power will i need to do so? Ill be happy with the 4.4ghz mark i guess, if thats not difficult to achieve? how much increase in temps will there be? and voltage increase? Sorry ive never overclocked processors before


Get at least a 650W PSU. At some point, you'll want to add a video card, and a 650 can handle the CPU full bore, and a nice video card. Get a decent cooling solution too. Don't be afraid of water, but if you want to OC that, I suggest best bang for the buck for whatever chassis you have. If you can mount a 240x120mm or 280x140mm radiator, get an AIO. They are about the same price as a high end heat sink, plus or minus. You can OC on air, but know your limits if so. On water, there is a bit more headroom.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Guys,
> is 1.272V too much?
> Mine seems it only can hit 4.4ghz at 1.272v (hwinfo64)


Wow. That's way high. Either you have a bad chip, or you might be doing something wrong. Do some reading and watch some OC tutorial videos. Is the chip under warranty? I get four four on all four at 1.181V, unconditionally stable.

Late edit: Sorry, I was assuming you had the 4790K... The other guys are right, the i5 runs at higher voltages.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Wow. That's way high. Either you have a bad chip, or you might be doing something wrong. Do some reading and watch some OC tutorial videos. Is the chip under warranty? I get four four on all four at 1.181V, unconditionally stable.
> 
> Late edit: Sorry, I was assuming you had the 4790K... The other guys are right, the i5 runs at higher voltages.


yeah 4690k runs at higher voltages compared to 4790k cuz 4690k is not as great clocker as 4790k.
With some 4790k u can get 5G "out of the box" but I doubt any 4690k can achieve that..


----------



## TooManyAlpacas

My 4790k will not go above 4.8 unless I raise the voltage to above 1.35 I did not get such a good Overclocker too


----------



## Droidriven

What would be my better option on my build?

I have a case that supports 7 fans, [email protected](comes with one in front and one in rear with two additional being optional in the top and bottom) and [email protected] in the side that come included.

I've got a liquid cooler coming that I will put in place of the rear fan and I'm considering doing away with the [email protected] that come with the case and buying some 120-140mm with higher CFM to put in the remaining 120-140 fan positions and also replacing the two 80mm side fans with some that have a higher CFM. For the large fans should I get 120 or 140 mm?

Would it be better to get a hub to connect them to and let the motherboard control them or would it be better to get a nice looking fan controller that matches my build to mount in the front 5.25 slot(s) to control them myself?

After mounting the liquid cooler in the rear what would be the best setup such as which should I make intake and which should be exhaust? My case supports 1 front, 2 top, 1 bottom and 2 side. I don't have GPUs installed but I will soon, my case is the Zalman z11(I got it because it was cheap, looked cool, supports several fans, is vented and filtered.

As for the fans I will by: the 120-140mm slots I'm considering the cooler master sickleflow(69 CFM) with no PWM or the cooler master jet flo(95 CFM) with PWM. For the 80mm I'm considering replacing the ones that come with the case with Rosewill RFA 80(33 CFM).

I want to be able to not only keep the 4790k cool but the mobo also to reduce heat stress on my mobo and future GPU.

I'm trying to preserve my hardware as long as possible, as cool as possible since I'll be OC'ing. I just want to keep my 4790k as cool as possible.

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## v1ral

Alright I'm back again...
I have been testing on and off and keeping a log*kind of* of what I have done and what pass/fails.
I am having a dilemma with changing to power saving features in bios.
What I've notice is that my bus clock*100mhz* fluctuates to about 102 which makes my clock go in the 48xx range, which I don't want to happen.
What cause this? This only happens when I enable EIST, C1E and C-States to C7 which I find odd.

Also while streaming and playing SC2 I still get freezes with power saving features turned on but I don't get it when I have "initial stress testing" bios settings.
Makes me feel as if my overclocks aren't stable with power saving features enable at all, I thought I wouldn't have to fiddle anymore after getting settings down.

Thoughts?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Alright I'm back again...
> I have been testing on and off and keeping a log*kind of* of what I have done and what pass/fails.
> I am having a dilemma with changing to power saving features in bios.
> What I've notice is that my bus clock*100mhz* fluctuates to about 102 which makes my clock go in the 48xx range, which I don't want to happen.
> What cause this? This only happens when I enable EIST, C1E and C-States to C7 which I find odd.
> 
> Also while streaming and playing SC2 I still get freezes with power saving features turned on but I don't get it when I have "initial stress testing" bios settings.
> Makes me feel as if my overclocks aren't stable with power saving features enable at all, I thought I wouldn't have to fiddle anymore after getting settings down.
> 
> Thoughts?


With your bus speed 100mhz fluctuating can you switch off spread spectrum on your board? If so turn it off if you haven't already that should prevent it fluctuating regardless of c states etc.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> With your bus speed 100mhz fluctuating can you switch off spread spectrum on your board? If so turn it off if you haven't already that should prevent it fluctuating regardless of c states etc.


Sorry I'm away from the puter, I'll check the bios when I get home.

Alright I can't find where to disable Spreed Spectrum in my bios, anyone with an MSI z97 gaming board know where it's located??

I can't find where to disable it... is it called by another name?


----------



## kc5vdj

What does it mean when your Devil's Canyon bottoms out at 666 MHz?









http://hwbot.org/xtu/analyze/2831450

Oh, and I had 5 GHz long enough to submit the XTU benchmark score in the top dot on the graph! It BSOD'ed with a 0x101 shortly after.

(anything lower than 83.5 MHz BCLK ends up in an endless post loop ending with a 95 (PCI hung)).


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does it mean when your Devil's Canyon bottoms out at 666 MHz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/xtu/analyze/2831450
> 
> Oh, and I had 5 GHz long enough to submit the XTU benchmark score in the top dot on the graph! It BSOD'ed with a 0x101 shortly after.
> 
> (anything lower than 83.5 MHz BCLK ends up in an endless post loop ending with a 95 (PCI hung)).


lol. I never did the XTU Benchmark. just did it now. But couldn't get an analysis though, probably because Google is blocked here (Have the same problem with 3DMark online, cannot see the chart). I just did it just for fun. Scored 1043 @4.6 Ghz. Max temperature was high, 87 degrees. But I'm on air (Scythe Ashura 140mm PWM)


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> lol. I never did the XTU Benchmark. just did it now. But couldn't get an analysis though, probably because Google is blocked here (Have the same problem with 3DMark online, cannot see the chart). I just did it just for fun. Scored 1043 @4.6 Ghz. Max temperature was high, 87 degrees. But I'm on air (Scythe Ashura 140mm PWM)


Hmm... At what voltage? I'm guessing you have a delidding candidate there. Get it under water when you have a chance, or hang one of those noctua bricks off the board (well, the D15 weighs as much as a brick). If you still have high temps in such a low-stress benchmark, you might seriously consider delidding. I can't even get into the 50's doing that test at 4.6 GHz (Delidded with CLU/CLU and a H100i GTX). Your score though is right in the pack though.

Seriously, decent AIO solutions are the same price (sometimes cheaper) as a high end air solution. I do recommend the Corsair ones for price/performance ratio though. I'm not a brand whore, and honestly, if they performed less, I would go elsewhere.


----------



## EuEra

Ok so i have delidded my 4790k. im running 4.7 @ 1.250v, my idle temps are 25 degrees.

During OCCT my temps have dropped 10 degrees from 65 to 55.
During Prime95 small FFTs temps have dropped 20 degrees from 85 to 65.

I'm using a h105 and CLU on the die and ihs. How are these resutls?


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Ok so i have delidded my 4790k. im running 4.7 @ *1.50v*, my idle temps are 25 degrees.
> 
> During OCCT my temps have dropped 10 degrees from 65 to 55.
> During Prime95 small FFTs temps have dropped 20 degrees from 85 to 65.
> 
> I'm using a h105 and CLU on the die and ihs. How are these resutls?


I hope for your CPU that this VCore is a typo and you have the CPU @ 4,7Ghz with 1,15V...








If this is so and the CPU is fully stable you have a gem in your hands.









Batch?!?!









Cheers,

KK


----------



## crazymania88

Guys I am using Deepcool Neptwin V2 (Nefed version long story),
I was always getting bad results with it, yesterday was time to clean-up,
I changed the paste and put everything back in, wow I must have done something wrong before.

i5 4690K @ 1.272v was only hitting 55-60c under 90% load case open. (Summer-time here around 20c)
case closed (small mid-atx with 1 up, 1 side, 1 rear exhhoust), after hours have seen maximum 75 on a core.

I guess 75C max is fine for 7/24 use considering 90C is max for bench, and 75C for daily use is fine.


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> I hope for your CPU that this VCore is a typo and you have the CPU @ 4,7Ghz with 1,15V...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is so and the CPU is fully stable you have a gem in your hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batch?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> KK


Haha no sorry its 1.250v (i keep messing this up at one point i typed in 2.225 in bios and its a good job it wouldnt let me!)


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Haha no sorry its 1.250v (i keep messing this up at one point i typed in 2.225 in bios and its a good job it wouldnt let me!)


so whats the lowest voltage with 4.7G you can get? 1.25v ?


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> so whats the lowest voltage with 4.7G you can get? 1.25v ?


Yes i even tried 1.245 and that failed in OCCT (no crash just OCCT reported an error and stopped)


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Hmm... At what voltage? I'm guessing you have a delidding candidate there. Get it under water when you have a chance, or hang one of those noctua bricks off the board (well, the D15 weighs as much as a brick). If you still have high temps in such a low-stress benchmark, you might seriously consider delidding. I can't even get into the 50's doing that test at 4.6 GHz (Delidded with CLU/CLU and a H100i GTX). Your score though is right in the pack though.
> 
> Seriously, decent AIO solutions are the same price (sometimes cheaper) as a high end air solution. I do recommend the Corsair ones for price/performance ratio though. I'm not a brand whore, and honestly, if they performed less, I would go elsewhere.


Thanks. Yeah. I'm running @ 1.255v Vcore for the 4.6Ghz. As I said. Bad overclocker. Yeah I thought I might have to go to a dual Noctua DH15 solution or put it under water. I have a Fractal Design R5 Case so water wouldn't be a problem. I'll keep the h100I GTX In mind. How is its fan's sound? My batch is a X44 Vietnam batch. It's strange because with XTU Stress test (or others such as AIDA64 etc) I hit a short time peak once of 85, but usually average around 80 at 4.6 Ghz. But good to know my score seems to be right on spot. Do not forget, I'm using a B85 chipset board















Since I'm gaming most of the time, the CPU Usage does not become a major issue. I also produce music. But the mix rendering speed between stock and 4.6 Ghz is also not really an issue lol. However, I'll keep that in mind. My max in Firestrike was 13298 CPU Physics Test @ 4.7 Ghz and 946 @ 4.7 in Cinebench. I was @ 1.295v Vcore then but temperatures went @ 90+ degrees. So I went back to 4.6 Ghz

+1 Rep


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Yes i even tried 1.245 and that failed in OCCT (no crash just OCCT reported an error and stopped)


and what could you get before the delid ? 4.7G at __v ?

Here are my results I was talking about(I'm at home finally! ). These are the only pics I have tho, its OCCT: Linpack with NO avx.
Ambient temp was 21C, Cooler used NH-D15, CLU between the core and ihs, Gelid GC-extreme between IHS and the cooler.
Before the delid I could do [email protected]5v, After te delid/after the drop of 11C I could do [email protected] When I dropped another 23C with my custom loop I could do [email protected] This shows how important the cooling is








I only wonder what clocks I could achieve in the 5G CPU that Silicon Lottery is selling. I believe tat after the delid + with my custom loop 5.2G+ is possible ..









*
BEFORE:*


*AFTER:*


Now I'm testing 5G (again). I've found out that the bios version 2012 for Hero VII causes instability at 4.9G + ...
I'm back on 1104 version


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Ok so i have delidded my 4790k. im running 4.7 @ 1.250v, my idle temps are 25 degrees.
> 
> During OCCT my temps have dropped 10 degrees from 65 to 55.
> During Prime95 small FFTs temps have dropped 20 degrees from 85 to 65.
> 
> I'm using a h105 and CLU on the die and ihs. How are these resutls?


I'd call that pretty good. The temp drop is pretty normal, it's in the 10-20C range that most people get (I got between 14C and 16C.. Improved thermal interface in Devil's Canyon my ass!).

As far as your 4.7 GHz, is that Prime95 Stable? I'm P95 stable at 4.7 GHz at 1.290 GHz, but it was having some bluescreen issues after long durations of normal use, so I bumped it up to 1.295V and it's fine now.

The idle temps sound right, as do your load temps.

Sounds like you did a good job, and might have an above average chip.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Thanks. Yeah. I'm running @ 1.255v Vcore for the 4.6Ghz. As I said. Bad overclocker. Yeah I thought I might have to go to a dual Noctua DH15 solution or put it under water. I have a Fractal Design R5 Case so water wouldn't be a problem. I'll keep the h100I GTX In mind. How is its fan's sound? My batch is a X44 Vietnam batch. It's strange because with XTU Stress test (or others such as AIDA64 etc) I hit a short time peak once of 85, but usually average around 80 at 4.6 Ghz. But good to know my score seems to be right on spot. Do not forget, I'm using a B85 chipset board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm gaming most of the time, the CPU Usage does not become a major issue. I also produce music. But the mix rendering speed between stock and 4.6 Ghz is also not really an issue lol. However, I'll keep that in mind. My max in Firestrike was 11543 @ 4.7 Ghz and 946 @ 4.7 in Cinebench. I was @ 1.295v Vcore then but temperatures went @ 90+ degrees. So I went back to 4.6 Ghz
> 
> +1 Rep


For normal use, I have a manually set 50% fans which although audible is quiet. I find balanced mode tends to higher temps, and performance mode higher noise. 1500-1600 RPMs seems to be the sweet spot on mine, I also have a 66% fans (a step above performance mode) and 100% fans which sounds like some gear that I used to work with in computer rooms. I only do experimental overclocking at 100% fans, just in case.

as far as your voltage, that's only 20 mils above my stable 4.6 @ 1.235V. your temps can definitely be better.

interesting, i've also established 1.295 on mine as the voltage for stable 4.7.


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> I'd call that pretty good. The temp drop is pretty normal, it's in the 10-20C range that most people get (I got between 14C and 16C.. Improved thermal interface in Devil's Canyon my ass!).
> 
> As far as your 4.7 GHz, is that Prime95 Stable? I'm P95 stable at 4.7 GHz at 1.290 GHz, but it was having some bluescreen issues after long durations of normal use, so I bumped it up to 1.295V and it's fine now.
> 
> The idle temps sound right, as do your load temps.
> 
> Sounds like you did a good job, and might have an above average chip.


Thanks mate







my temps have actually dropped a further 5-10 degrees I forgot to turn off q fan control for the pump, my bad. I think I'm going to plug it directly into the psu and have 2 fans on cpu and 2 on cpu opt. I'm getting a strange buzzing noise and I'm fairly certain it's from the h105.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> and what could you get before the delid ? 4.7G at __v ?
> 
> Here are my results I was talking about(I'm at home finally! ). These are the only pics I have tho, its OCCT: Linpack with NO avx.
> Ambient temp was 21C, Cooler used NH-D15, CLU between the core and ihs, Gelid GC-extreme between IHS and the cooler.
> Before the delid I could do [email protected], After te delid/after the drop of 11C I could do [email protected] When I dropped another 23C with my custom loop I could do [email protected] This shows how important the cooling is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only wonder what clocks I could achieve in the 5G CPU that Silicon Lottery is selling. I believe tat after the delid + with my custom loop 5.2G+ is possible ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> BEFORE:*
> 
> 
> *AFTER:*
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm testing 5G (again). I've found out that the bios version 2012 for Hero VII causes instability at 4.9G + ...
> I'm back on 1104 version


That's interesting. OCCT is showing correct voltages on that Asus. It's reading all of my voltages completely wrong on the Black Beast. Maybe it's because Gigabyte has several voltage monitoring chips, and they are reading the wrong one on mine?


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> and what could you get before the delid ? 4.7G at __v ?
> 
> Here are my results I was talking about(I'm at home finally! ). These are the only pics I have tho, its OCCT: Linpack with NO avx.
> Ambient temp was 21C, Cooler used NH-D15, CLU between the core and ihs, Gelid GC-extreme between IHS and the cooler.
> Before the delid I could do [email protected], After te delid/after the drop of 11C I could do [email protected] When I dropped another 23C with my custom loop I could do [email protected] This shows how important the cooling is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only wonder what clocks I could achieve in the 5G CPU that Silicon Lottery is selling. I believe tat after the delid + with my custom loop 5.2G+ is possible ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> BEFORE:*
> 
> 
> *AFTER:*
> 
> 
> Now I'm testing 5G (again). I've found out that the bios version 2012 for Hero VII causes instability at 4.9G + ...
> I'm back on 1104 version


Wow that's such a drop from using a custom loop. Actually that voltage is before the delid I didn't realise I could lower volts post delid, how is that possible? Like what allows you to drop volts and still be stable


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> For normal use, I have a manually set 50% fans which although audible is quiet. I find balanced mode tends to higher temps, and performance mode higher noise. 1500-1600 RPMs seems to be the sweet spot on mine, I also have a 66% fans (a step above performance mode) and 100% fans which sounds like some gear that I used to work with in computer rooms. I only do experimental overclocking at 100% fans, just in case.
> 
> as far as your voltage, that's only 20 mils above my stable 4.6 @ 1.235V. your temps can definitely be better.
> 
> interesting, i've also established 1.295 on mine as the voltage for stable 4.7.


Well, My Scythe Ashura CPU Fan is set to go to max @ 55 degrees CPU Temp (max 1500 RPM)
My 2 Noctua NF-F12 Case fans are set to go to max @ 50 degrees temperature (1500 RPM)

Yeah I achieved 4.7 @ 1.295 (1.304 under load according to HWInfo) but I think my cooler really might be at it's limits


----------



## kc5vdj

I was just wondering.. How low can you all go?

I have 666 MHz with 8x core ratio, 8x ring ratio, and 8x memory ratio at 83.5 MHz BCLK and 0.7Vcore.

Any BCLK on mine below 83.5 MHz results in a PCI hang causing a POST loop (Debug code 95 right before self-reset).

My guess is the complexity of the WIFI-BK is it's downfall on going any lower. Too much PCI stuff on the motherboard, sooner or later something is not going to like it. Conversely, any BCLK above 102 freezes the system.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Wow that's such a drop from using a custom loop. Actually that voltage is before the delid I didn't realise I could lower volts post delid, how is that possible? Like what allows you to drop volts and still be stable


Higher temps can contribute to instability, so lowering temps can sometimes let you lower the voltage. Usually the difference isn't so marked though.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> That's interesting. OCCT is showing correct voltages on that Asus. It's reading all of my voltages completely wrong on the Black Beast. Maybe it's because Gigabyte has several voltage monitoring chips, and they are reading the wrong one on mine?


Its strange. I honestly dont know...
I can say AIda64 is pretty accurate







Try it..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Wow that's such a drop from using a custom loop. Actually that voltage is before the delid I didn't realise I could lower volts post delid, how is that possible? Like what allows you to drop volts and still be stable


That's how it works, transistors and all "stuff" in the chip..









Thats why ppl can run 6G with -100C with some crazy voltages...


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Its strange. I honestly dont know...
> I can say AIda64 is pretty accurate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try it..
> That's how it works, transistors and all "stuff" in the chip..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why ppl can run 6G with -100C with some crazy voltages...


That's cool then what do you think I should push for 4.7 at a lower voltage or 4.8


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> That's cool then what do you think I should push for 4.7 at a lower voltage or 4.8


Try 4.8G. See at what voltages us can pass RealBench or occt.
I would suggest to go up to 1.35v with ur cooler and temps. See and share the results.

If u wanna do gaming only then occt/RealBench h264 only may a bit too hard for testing. Often, passing RealBench stability test for 1-2hours is enough for gaming.
1hour of RealBench stability test is much demanding than h264/occt. It's up to a person if he/she wanna be 100% sure or just 95%









You could try 1h of testing with stability test(that's what silicon lottery is doing) and see the results and see if it's stable at games.


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Try 4.8G. See at what voltages us can pass RealBench or occt.
> I would suggest to go up to 1.35v with ur cooler and temps. See and share the results.
> 
> If u wanna do gaming only then occt/RealBench h264 only may a bit too hard for testing. Often, passing RealBench stability test for 1-2hours is enough for gaming.
> 1hour of RealBench stability test is much demanding than h264/occt. It's up to a person if he/she wanna be 100% sure or just 95%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could try 1h of testing with stability test(that's what silicon lottery is doing) and see the results and see if it's stable at games.


OK I will do just that (using real bench stability test) and report back. Is 1.35v perfectly fine for long term every day use?


----------



## EuEra

I decided to see how low i could go in volts at 4.7 first and im getting really suprised im down to 1.20v without crashing.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> I decided to see how low i could go in volts at 4.7 first and im getting really suprised im down to 1.20v without crashing.


Dont waste time !








Go for 4.8G ...


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Dont waste time !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go for 4.8G ...


Done







- 4.8Ghz, 100.5 BCLK, 1.255v, 50-55 degree average. How are these results?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 4.8Ghz, 100.5 BCLK, 1.255v, 50-55 degree average. How are these results?


Looks good!!trying for 5??


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 4.8Ghz, 100.5 BCLK, 1.255v, 50-55 degree average. How are these results?


Its showing VID not vcore 8)


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 4.8Ghz, 100.5 BCLK, 1.255v, 50-55 degree average. How are these results?


these are very nice








go for 4.9g


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 4.8Ghz, 100.5 BCLK, 1.255v, 50-55 degree average. How are these results?


I can boot 5.0 GHz at absurdly low voltages. P95 will break any flaky overclock.

Oh, and get used to the numbers 0x124 and 0x101.


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> I can boot 5.0 GHz at absurdly low voltages. P95 will break any flaky overclock.
> 
> Oh, and get used to the numbers 0x124 and 0x101.


I dont understand are you saying i haven't stressed properly?


----------



## TPCbench

Game play video of Crysis 3 @ 1080p, Very High, SMAA T2X

Core i7 4790K @ 4.2 GHz 




vs

Core i5 4690K @ 4.2 GHz (simulated by disabling Hyper Threading of Core i7 4790K) 




Watch the videos in 1080p fullscreen so you can see the CPU usage reading and GPU usage reading of MSI Afterburner 4.0


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Game play video of Crysis 3 @ 1080p, Very High, SMAA T2X
> 
> Core i7 4790K @ 4.2 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs
> 
> Core i5 4690K @ 4.2 GHz (simulated by disabling Hyper Threading of Core i7 4790K)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the videos in 1080p fullscreen so you can see the CPU usage reading and GPU usage reading of MSI Afterburner 4.0


You need a better cooler for sure.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Game play video of Crysis 3 @ 1080p, Very High, SMAA T2X
> 
> Core i7 4790K @ 4.2 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs
> 
> Core i5 4690K @ 4.2 GHz (simulated by disabling Hyper Threading of Core i7 4790K)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the videos in 1080p fullscreen so you can see the CPU usage reading and GPU usage reading of MSI Afterburner 4.0


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> You need a better cooler for sure.


Yes, that is why my OC is limited to 4.2 GHz @ 1.1 Vcore. The cooler I want, Noctua NH-U12S, is out of stock.

Ambient temperature is 30 to 35 C. It's summer season now here in the Philippines and I don't have an air-conditioning unit


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Yes, that is why my OC is limited to 4.2 GHz @ 1.1 Vcore. The cooler I want, Noctua NH-U12S, is out of stock.
> 
> Ambient temperature is 30 to 35 C. It's summer season now here in the Philippines and I don't have an air-conditioning unit


Sweating bullets huh?


----------



## TPCbench

Yeah, it's so hot in here

Peak core temp is ~85 C when running x264 Stability Test v2. No throttling


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Its showing VID not vcore 8)


Hey what did you mean by this?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Hey what did you mean by this?


its all okay







..dont worry


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Hey what did you mean by this?


Your CPUZ is showing VID and not vcore, you need to use something like HWiNFO64


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Your CPUZ is showing VID and not vcore, you need to use something like HWiNFO64


I thought thats what you mean i switched to cpu z rog and now it says core volate instead of vid is that correct? If not can you screenshot and highlight what i should be looking for in hwinfo


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> its all okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..dont worry


Ok haha, im going to try for 4.9 tonight after work. What was that other guy talking about prime 95 and getting used to error codes?


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> I thought thats what you mean i switched to cpu z rog and now it says core volate instead of vid is that correct? If not can you screenshot and highlight what i should be looking for in hwinfo


Well with haswell cpus cpuz wont change to what the cpu is actuly using. It will only show vcore of what you set in bios. And depending on what LLC you chose 100% load could be .02 -.04 higher then bios setting/cpuz value. Thats why most use hwinfo64 because it will show you in real time the real value.

Will be labeled Vcore under the motherboard section in hwinfo64


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Well with haswell cpus cpuz wont change to what the cpu is actuly using. It will only show vcore of what you set in bios. And depending on what LLC you chose 100% load could be .02 -.04 higher then bios setting/cpuz value. Thats why most use hwinfo64 because it will show you in real time the real value.
> 
> Will be labeled Vcore under the motherboard section in hwinfo64


CPUZ does show what the CPU is actually using with version 1.64 and a Gigabyte board


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Well with haswell cpus cpuz wont change to what the cpu is actuly using. It will only show vcore of what you set in bios. And depending on what LLC you chose 100% load could be .02 -.04 higher then bios setting/cpuz value. Thats why most use hwinfo64 because it will show you in real time the real value.
> 
> Will be labeled Vcore under the motherboard section in hwinfo64


Thanks will look tonight


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> CPUZ does show what the CPU is actually using with version 1.64 and a Gigabyte board


I have it open right now and it only shows bios setting. Cpuz cant pick up C states nor can it adjust for llc at 100% load.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> I have it open right now and it only shows bios setting. Cpuz cant pick up C states nor can it adjust for llc at 100% load.


Yes it does with version 1.64, the only version that does!


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Yes it does with version 1.64, the only version that does!


1.64 is broke. Says 1.1 idle when its .7 and its telling me its 1.79v at load. /facepalm


----------



## EuEra

Does this still apply to a delidded haswell or should i use the latest version of prime 95 or do i even need to do a thermal test like this at all:

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-1800828/intel-temperature-guide.html


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> 1.64 is broke. Says 1.1 idle when its .7 and its telling me its 1.79v at load. /facepalm


Works perfectly on mine and its the only version that shows correct bus speed 100Mhz instead of 99.99Mhz and Vid with C states enabled,its to do with the way Gigabyte implement their sensors.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Well with haswell cpus cpuz wont change to what the cpu is actuly using. It will only show vcore of what you set in bios. And depending on what LLC you chose 100% load could be .02 -.04 higher then bios setting/cpuz value. Thats why most use hwinfo64 because it will show you in real time the real value.
> 
> Will be labeled Vcore under the motherboard section in hwinfo64


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> I have it open right now and it only shows bios setting. Cpuz cant pick up C states nor can it adjust for llc at 100% load.


Using the latest version of CPU-Z, it does show correctly the core voltage when idle and when loaded if I'm using BIOS default settings

Once I overclock, the core votlage reading is stuck at BIOS setting of core voltage

I'm using a Gigabyte Z97-D3H


----------



## EuEra

When i have finished testing should i have speedstep and c states enabled?


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> When i have finished testing should i have speedstep and c states enabled?


I have them all on with windows power plan at performance. Even with all that it will downclock the voltage at idle.


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> I have them all on with windows power plan at performance. Even with all that it will downclock the voltage at idle.


ok thats cool then but was i right to turn them off while testing or does it not matter? What about turbo boost i currently have it on while testing.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Yes it does with version 1.64, the only version that does!


I think it was only 1.64.0 that worked, if I remember correctly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> ok thats cool then but was i right to turn them off while testing or does it not matter? What about turbo boost i currently have it on while testing.


You can leave them (and turbo) on while testing. I really don't get the obsession with disabling turbo.


----------



## EuEra

Yeah ok im going to leave turbo on, sorry for the million and one questions but i saw the following while searching around google, could you tell me if i should follow the instructions:
Quote:


> First go to EIST (Intel Speedstep Technology)and disable this feature. Basically this allows your CPU to throttle down below even the stock 3.4ghz when tasks are at a minimum so it is optional but I always disable it.
> 
> Next go to VDroop and change this to without Vdroop. This will basically help reduce sagging while we run Prime95 or Linx and keep the voltage stable.
> 
> Next go to Internal PLL Voltage Override and set this to Enable- This is a very important step whenever you are using a multiplier of 40 and greater.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> ok thats cool then but was i right to turn them off while testing or does it not matter? What about turbo boost i currently have it on while testing.


With older cpus they might have caused instablity while overclocking but with haswell they seem to be fine having them on either way.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Yeah ok im going to leave turbo on, sorry for the million and one questions but i saw the following while searching around google, could you tell me if i should follow the instructions:


I wouldn't do any of those things. I don't think Internal PLL Overvoltage is even an option any more, that was a Sandy Bridge thing, and LLC only affects CPU Input Voltage now, not actual Vcore.


----------



## LandonAaron

I've never heard of lower temps allowing less voltage at same speed.


----------



## EuEra

Thanks







my bad for reading old posts. Is OCCT for 1 hour and Real Bench H.264 for 10 passes and Real Bench stress test for 1 hour enough to deem a system stable? A guy a few pages back hinted i wasn't stable because i haven't ran prime 95 but i read it wasn't a great test for haswell chips.


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I've never heard of lower temps allowing less voltage at same speed.


Its really odd i couldn't get below 1.325v for 4.8 pre delid but now i am at 4.8 with 1.255v.

My temps have dropped 20 degrees but at 4.8 im getting it at a whopping 40 degrees less in IBT 100 down to 60


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I've never heard of lower temps allowing less voltage at same speed.


I have news for you, it's all about temperatures.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bad for reading old posts. Is OCCT for 1 hour and Real Bench H.264 for 10 passes and Real Bench stress test for 1 hour enough to deem a system stable? A guy a few pages back hinted i wasn't stable because i haven't ran prime 95 but i read it wasn't a great test for haswell chips.


I don't use Prime either. Never have. Its pretty stable if it passed all that without issue. I like to run 1 hour of OCCT, and 20 Passes of x264. I have had my OC's cause X264 to have an error in the 14 or 15th loop several times. I don't know why but that is where they usually hand up. It takes forever to do 20 loops, but you can still use your computer fine while its running, just can't game obviously.


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I don't use Prime either. Never have. Its pretty stable if it passed all that without issue. I like to run 1 hour of OCCT, and 20 Passes of x264. I have had my OC's cause X264 to have an error in the 14 or 15th loop several times. I don't know why but that is where they usually hand up. It takes forever to do 20 loops, but you can still use your computer fine while its running, just can't game obviously.


Thats cool then thanks. Do i need to do any kind of max temp test.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bad for reading old posts. Is OCCT for 1 hour and Real Bench H.264 for 10 passes and Real Bench stress test for 1 hour enough to deem a system stable? A guy a few pages back hinted i wasn't stable because i haven't ran prime 95 but i read it wasn't a great test for haswell chips.


I want to know this as well.
I passed the same as posted in the quote, VID down to 1.213, I get blue screen at 1.2-1.210.

Let me try and post my log.



These are my loggs.

Note the temps wasn't recorded for VID 1.213 cause it wasn't that high, copared to the others at 95℃. Obviously ambient is higher compared to the tests at 91℃.

Tests done with 15 loops of x264, 1hour real bench and 30minutes of OCCT.
Seems stable enough.
Thoughts?

Edit:
I think there should be some kind of disclaimer to starting VID, cause some people start out at 1.25-1.2, and stop there cause of temps. I would start from 1.15 and go from there since that's the only volts you would need to touch from the get go. Which I think corresponds with temps greatly.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Thats cool then thanks. Do i need to do any kind of max temp test.


Yes, you should definitely be monitoring temps while stress testing. OCCT allows you to set a max temp, and the test will shut down if it is exceeded. But in my experience it needs to go about 5 degrees over before it actually shuts down, so set it pretty conservatively. Use HWinfo or RealTemp for temperature monitoring. You can also use Real Temp to set an alarm to notify you when a temperature is exceeded. It works with whatever temp you set unlike OCCT, but it has to exceed it for about 2 seconds before the alarm is triggered, and the alarm stops as soon as the temp dips back down below the thresh hold.

As far as what max temp is okay, is just whatever you are comfortable with. At voltages less than 1.35, you are probably safe with anything less than 90, though you want to try and keep it under 85. If you are going over 1.35 you are probably safe under 85, but try to keep it under 80. High voltage is riskier at higher temps and thus the inverse relationship between voltage and safe max temp.


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Yes, you should definitely be monitoring temps while stress testing. OCCT allows you to set a max temp, and the test will shut down if it is exceeded. But in my experience it needs to go about 5 degrees over before it actually shuts down, so set it pretty conservatively. Use HWinfo or RealTemp for temperature monitoring. You can also use Real Temp to set an alarm to notify you when a temperature is exceeded. It works with whatever temp you set unlike OCCT, but it has to exceed it for about 2 seconds before the alarm is triggered, and the alarm stops as soon as the temp dips back down below the thresh hold.
> 
> As far as what max temp is okay, is just whatever you are comfortable with. At voltages less than 1.35, you are probably safe with anything less than 90, though you want to try and keep it under 85. If you are going over 1.35 you are probably safe under 85, but try to keep it under 80. High voltage is riskier at higher temps and thus the inverse relationship between voltage and safe max temp.


Thats one thing i really want to know, is 1.35v perfectly safe and ok to use all the time every day with a 4790k? The thing is i'm getting really great better than expected temps from OCCT and Real Bench, between 50-55. I was wondering if they are good indicators or if i should use something thats heats the chip up a bit more like IBT.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Thats one thing i really want to know, is 1.35v perfectly safe and ok to use all the time every day with a 4790k? The thing is i'm getting really great better than expected temps from OCCT and Real Bench, between 50-55. I was wondering if they are good indicators or if i should use something thats heats the chip up a bit more like IBT.


I say yes you are perfectly safe at 1.35. I have run my chip at 1.38 for 4900mhz and 1.42 for 5000mhz, and its fine. My daily OC is 1.34 for 4800mhz. Some people say it is voltage that kills chips, and some say it is temps. Who knows which is true. The truth is so few of these chips ever die, that whatever is listed as the max safe voltage or temp is most likely overly conservative. But if you want to play it safe as possible just stay under 1.35 and you will be good.


----------



## v1ral

50-55℃ while stress testing wow!!


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> 50-55℃ while stress testing wow!!


So these temps are great then? Thats with a H105


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I say yes you are perfectly safe at 1.35. I have run my chip at 1.38 for 4900mhz and 1.42 for 5000mhz, and its fine. My daily OC is 1.34 for 4800mhz. Some people say it is voltage that kills chips, and some say it is temps. Who knows which is true. The truth is so few of these chips ever die, that whatever is listed as the max safe voltage or temp is most likely overly conservative. But if you want to play it safe as possible just stay under 1.35 and you will be good.


Alright then see if i can get to 5ghz


----------



## EuEra

4.9ghz results:


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> 4.9ghz results:


it looks very good







keep going ...try 5G ..


----------



## EarlZ

Is 1.300v excessive for a 4.7Ghz OC? I hit about 90c with Intel XTU on this.


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is 1.300v excessive for a 4.7Ghz OC? I hit about 90c with Intel XTU on this.


That seems pretty crazy for 4.7 i was at 1.255 at 4.8 for 55 degrees in xtu


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> it looks very good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep going ...try 5G ..


Going to try 5 on wednesday







how do my 4.9 results stack up to the average do you know?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is 1.300v excessive for a 4.7Ghz OC? I hit about 90c with Intel XTU on this.
> 
> 
> 
> That seems pretty crazy for 4.7 i was at 1.255 at 4.8 for 55 degrees in xtu
Click to expand...

Well back to stock speeds and zero OC headroom on my 4790K then XD

btw its a 64c delta from ambient, not really surprised as my old 4790K ran about the same temp on 4.7Ghz too.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Well back to stock speeds and zero cooling headroom on my 4790K then XD


Fixed that for you


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Well back to stock speeds and zero OC headroom on my 4790K then XD
> 
> btw its a 64c delta from ambient, not really surprised as my old 4790K ran about the same temp on 4.7Ghz too.


4.7 @ 1.3v is not excessive. Every chip is different. That is just average is all.

The 90c in xtu is high though.


----------



## EuEra

Man i'm really starting to think i got lucky with a great chip


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Going to try 5 on wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do my 4.9 results stack up to the average do you know?


I think the chip is really good







above the average


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Well back to stock speeds and zero OC headroom on my 4790K then XD
> 
> btw its a 64c delta from ambient, not really surprised as my old 4790K ran about the same temp on 4.7Ghz too.
> 
> 
> 
> 4.7 @ 1.3v is not excessive. Every chip is different. That is just average is all.
> 
> The 90c in xtu is high though.
Click to expand...

I have around 26c ambient, if 90c in XTU is high what should be the expected temp for 1.300v and 4.7Ghz?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I have around 26c ambient, if 90c in XTU is high what should be the expected temp for 1.3c00v and 4.7Ghz?


run x264 2 loops and report temps.

Xtu is based off p95. So it can be unrealistically high vs actual use.

X264 is very close to a real world 100% cpu load temp wise.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> run x264 2 loops and report temps.
> 
> Xtu is based off p95. So it can be unrealistically high vs actual use.
> 
> X264 is very close to a real world 100% cpu load temp wise.


ThIS
What voltage did you start with?
Every chip is mosdef different.

I've just recently discovered how to adjust fan speeds through bios and redid tests*OCCT, real bench for an hour and then x264 for 15 Loops* and temps hover around 86℃78℃ now* with bios volts at 1.213, I hope this is good?
Thoughts?


----------



## SgtRotty

i recently popped my 4770k using XTU benchmark running 167 bclkstraps. i got a RMA , but i went ahead and bought a 4790k because im a gaming addict and cant go without! Im currently running a Z87G45 MSI board with the 4790k, and im wondering if i switched to a z97 board, how much difference is the power delivery compared to z87? Will i get a better overclock? My old 4770k was getting 4.7 @ 1.375vid. My new 4790k is getting 4.7 @ 1.325vid using the z87g45. i also have a Z97 ASUS AR sitting here unused, would that board be better than my current MSI Z87G45?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> i recently popped my 4770k using XTU benchmark running 167 bclkstraps. i got a RMA , but i went ahead and bought a 4790k because im a gaming addict and cant go without! Im currently running a Z87G45 MSI board with the 4790k, and im wondering if i switched to a z97 board, how much difference is the power delivery compared to z87? Will i get a better overclock? My old 4770k was getting 4.7 @ 1.375vid. My new 4790k is getting 4.7 @ 1.325vid using the z87g45. i also have a Z97 ASUS AR sitting here unused, would that board be better than my current MSI Z87G45?


It wont overclock better than if switched to a different z87.

Changing mobos means + or - 100mhz.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is 1.300v excessive for a 4.7Ghz OC? I hit about 90c with Intel XTU on this.


Just to give you info on what I have, I set mine to auto on voltage and it would give it 1.375 when I'm OCing mine @5GHz hitting those Temps. I changed it to 4.8 OC and locked the voltage to 1.250 it works fine with around 75c now. I have not had a chance but I think I can get it lower.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is 1.300v excessive for a 4.7Ghz OC? I hit about 90c with Intel XTU on this.


Pretty normal. Temperatures sound out of control though.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Pretty normal. Temperatures sound out of control though.


Agreed, but the voltage could be lower.

Are you experiencing any Throttling? Your cooler may be setup wrong. I remember when I first setup my 4790k, my water pump didn't want to work, so it steadily climbed to 90 Celsius, where it then throttled it to stay near 90.


----------



## MHound

^^ Agreed, Please check block and make sure it is correctly setup


----------



## greywarden

Messed around with mine today, made it to 4.5GHz @ 1.29v cooled by an H60 in an Elite 110 case (so tiny, one fan, the H60's fan) might try moving up to a 140mm cooler soon.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is 1.300v excessive for a 4.7Ghz OC? I hit about 90c with Intel XTU on this.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty normal. Temperatures sound out of control though.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Pretty normal. Temperatures sound out of control though.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, but the voltage could be lower.
> 
> Are you experiencing any Throttling? Your cooler may be setup wrong. I remember when I first setup my 4790k, my water pump didn't want to work, so it steadily climbed to 90 Celsius, where it then throttled it to stay near 90.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MHound*
> 
> ^^ Agreed, Please check block and make sure it is correctly setup


Earlier I was told that its expected since Intel XTU is based off Prime95, What temps should I expect?

As for the mounting, I've gone through about a total of 4 remounts from my old H220 due to the pump having issues and no remount yet on the H220X. I am confident with the mount I made but I wont dismiss the possibility of a bad mount but I find it unlikely.

It would really help to know around what is the expected temperature instead of just getting informed that it sounds high.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I have around 26c ambient, if 90c in XTU is high what should be the expected temp for 1.3c00v and 4.7Ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> run x264 2 loops and report temps.
> 
> Xtu is based off p95. So it can be unrealistically high vs actual use.
> 
> X264 is very close to a real world 100% cpu load temp wise.
Click to expand...

When you say X264, what app do you recommend I use?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> When you say X264, what app do you recommend I use?


special version in the op of the hw oc guide. Its in the stressing section.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_50

Its kinda weird the first time you set it up.

Just open the" 64bit - log" batch file and set
No threads to 16 (if its i5 do 8).
Set priorty to normal
Then set number of loops. 2 loops is enough if just checking temps. More for stability.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> special version in the op of the hw oc guide. Its in the stressing section.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_50
> 
> Its kinda weird the first time you set it up.
> 
> Just open the" 64bit - log" batch file and set
> No threads to 16 (if its i5 do 8).
> Set priorty to normal
> Then set number of loops. 2 loops is enough if just checking temps. More for stability.


Quick question piggybacking on the previous one. If there is instability, how long into the test before crashing/errors appear??


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Quick question piggybacking on the previous one. If there is instability, how long into the test before crashing/errors appear??


5 minimum. If you really want to be sure do 10-20. I haven't timed it, but I think 20 loops takes about 4 or 5 hours. I usually just let it run in the background while I am surfing, working or doing whatever. You should still be able to use your computer fine with it running. Just can't game obviously.

It might not BSOD. It may just say x264 has stopped working, and the current loop will stop and it will start in on the next loop. If that happens I would consider it unstable, and raise the voltage. I usually get these x264 has stopped working errors around loop 14. For some reason it right around then that the instability usually shows up for me.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> 5 minimum. If you really want to be sure do 10-20. I haven't timed it, but I think 20 loops takes about 4 or 5 hours. I usually just let it run in the background while I am surfing, working or doing whatever. You should still be able to use your computer fine with it running. Just can't game obviously.
> 
> It might not BSOD. It may just say x264 has stopped working, and the current loop will stop and it will start in on the next loop. If that happens I would consider it unstable, and raise the voltage. I usually get these x264 has stopped working errors around loop 14. For some reason it right around then that the instability usually shows up for me.


Thanks...so between each step up during oc-ing you'd run 20 loops??looking for a test to run for a quick and dirty oc first before settling on values


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Thanks...so between each step up during oc-ing you'd run 20 loops??looking for a test to run for a quick and dirty oc first before settling on values


If you are doing a lot of tweaking you can just run a few passes for a quick check, then run a longer test once you get something you like. You can also do a quick test by running the benchmark (not stress test) in the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility (XTU).


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> special version in the op of the hw oc guide. Its in the stressing section.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_50
> 
> Its kinda weird the first time you set it up.
> 
> Just open the" 64bit - log" batch file and set
> No threads to 16 (if its i5 do 8).
> Set priorty to normal
> Then set number of loops. 2 loops is enough if just checking temps. More for stability.


Someone uploaded it to Dropbox also, if you don't want to mess with that Mega link.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qjn1gddvet100wn/x264%20Stability%20Test%20V2.rar?dl=0

Edit: Blerg, didn't mean to double post this. They really need a delete post option.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If you are doing a lot of tweaking you can just run a few passes for a quick check, then run a longer test once you get something you like. You can also do a quick test by running the benchmark (not stress test) in the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility (XTU).


noted!thanks.will probably put my chip through it's paces this weekend


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> When you say X264, what app do you recommend I use?
> 
> 
> 
> special version in the op of the hw oc guide. Its in the stressing section.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_50
> 
> Its kinda weird the first time you set it up.
> 
> Just open the" 64bit - log" batch file and set
> No threads to 16 (if its i5 do 8).
> Set priorty to normal
> Then set number of loops. 2 loops is enough if just checking temps. More for stability.
Click to expand...

THank you, I think I remember using this back in the 4770K thread.


----------



## EarlZ

So I did the initial test, all on auto and XMP loaded 4.4Ghz all cores 1.200v volts decided by mobo temps are: 74-76-71-76


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> So I did the initial test, all on auto and XMP loaded 4.4Ghz all cores 1.200v volts decided by mobo temps are: 74-76-71-76


Ooo..not bad really your temps..what test did u use??


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> So I did the initial test, all on auto and XMP loaded 4.4Ghz all cores 1.200v volts decided by mobo temps are: 74-76-71-76
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo..not bad really your temps..what test did u use??
Click to expand...

Which part is not bad? the X264 test posted on the first page. 64bit, 16 threads and normal prio


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Which part is not bad? the X264 test posted on the first page. 64bit, 16 threads and normal prio


The temps seem well.the vcore is similar to mine


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Earlier I was told that its expected since Intel XTU is based off Prime95, What temps should I expect?
> 
> As for the mounting, I've gone through about a total of 4 remounts from my old H220 due to the pump having issues and no remount yet on the H220X. I am confident with the mount I made but I wont dismiss the possibility of a bad mount but I find it unlikely.
> 
> It would really help to know around what is the expected temperature instead of just getting informed that it sounds high.


XTU bench is based on prime95, and is extremely hot. Except, it only runs for like 60 seconds, so unless you're really quick in running it back to back then you won't get very hot if you are using water cooler. Aside from the 60 second limitation and the high temps, this is an amazing detector of instability.

XTU stress test is just some random synthetic test. It seems to be a few degrees hotter than x264 or other real-world usage. My 4690k at 46x with 1.3V vcore, with 20C ambient, on silent mode, gets up to about 75-78C when running it. Unfortunately it never actually causes crashes for me so I don't use it much.

XTU ram stress test is significantly hotter than the regular stress test.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Thanks...so between each step up during oc-ing you'd run 20 loops??looking for a test to run for a quick and dirty oc first before settling on values


I keep track of how many loops it's passed for a particular setting. It's like 1 loop = 50% stable, 2 loops = 75% stable, 3 loops = 87.5% stable, so on. Usually for each "step up during oc" I'll just run one loop. Like I start the chip at stock multiplier with stock (fixed) voltage. Run one loop. If it passes bump the multiplier by 1, if it fails bump the voltage by a bit. Then repeat. Once you get your OC dialed in a bit more then you want more aggressive testing. Maybe 5-100 loops of x264, maybe some XTU stress or bench, maybe even prime95 if you know how to run it without melting your chip. Every chip is different and some tests may find instability better than others. Personally I've had the most success with x264.

Or you can just pass 5 loops of x264 and add on .03-.05V extra voltage, if you want to be safe yet quick about it. This might cause you to lose a multiplier you could have had, but w/e. It's still way better than any auto-oc or adaptive non-offset setting could be.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> XTU bench is based on prime95, and is extremely hot. Except, it only runs for like 60 seconds, so unless you're really quick in running it back to back then you won't get very hot if you are using water cooler. Aside from the 60 second limitation and the high temps, this is an amazing detector of instability.
> 
> XTU stress test is just some random synthetic test. It seems to be a few degrees hotter than x264 or other real-world usage. My 4690k at 46x with 1.3V vcore, with 20C ambient, on silent mode, gets up to about 75-78C when running it. Unfortunately it never actually causes crashes for me so I don't use it much.
> 
> XTU ram stress test is significantly hotter than the regular stress test.
> I keep track of how many loops it's passed for a particular setting. It's like 1 loop = 50% stable, 2 loops = 75% stable, 3 loops = 87.5% stable, so on. Usually for each "step up during oc" I'll just run one loop. Like I start the chip at stock multiplier with stock (fixed) voltage. Run one loop. If it passes bump the multiplier by 1, if it fails bump the voltage by a bit. Then repeat. Once you get your OC dialed in a bit more then you want more aggressive testing. Maybe 5-100 loops of x264, maybe some XTU stress or bench, maybe even prime95 if you know how to run it without melting your chip. Every chip is different and some tests may find instability better than others. Personally I've had the most success with x264.
> 
> Or you can just pass 5 loops of x264 and add on .03-.05V extra voltage, if you want to be safe yet quick about it. This might cause you to lose a multiplier you could have had, but w/e. It's still way better than any auto-oc or adaptive non-offset setting could be.


Thank your for that very detailed explanation for xtu and x264. Currently looking at various tests to run. Just wanted to know estimated timframes to run each during the initial probing.


----------



## drake7500

Just recently got finished building my new system with a 4790k and MSI Z97 Mpower. Getting ready to overclock soon. Just wanted to check my stock VID and Batch L442B176, I didn't touch anything in Bios the VID shows 1.008v. Is this any good? and what about the Batch i made a search and i can't find any results!


----------



## aerotracks

That's really good, congrats


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drake7500*
> 
> Just recently got finished building my new system with a 4790k and MSI Z97 Mpower. Getting ready to overclock soon. Just wanted to check my stock VID and Batch L442B176, I didn't touch anything in Bios the VID shows 1.008v. Is this any good? and what about the Batch i made a search and i can't find any results!


Hello drake, i've a 4790K of the same fab (L=Malaysia), year (4=2014) and week (42) and i'm trying it in these days and it seems a quite interesting batch... (at the moment i'm testing 4,7Ghz @ 1,22V)









Cheers,

KK


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Thanks...so between each step up during oc-ing you'd run 20 loops??looking for a test to run for a quick and dirty oc first before settling on values


I was doing OCCT for 30 minutes after every change. All my final clocks that passed OCCT passed 20 passes of x264


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drake7500*
> 
> Just recently got finished building my new system with a 4790k and MSI Z97 Mpower. Getting ready to overclock soon. Just wanted to check my stock VID and Batch L442B176, I didn't touch anything in Bios the VID shows 1.008v. Is this any good? and what about the Batch i made a search and i can't find any results!


You're going to love that board. I have the Z87 model, but still similar.
Batches usually don't have too much influence on the performance, but I've heard different locations of origin behave differently.
That is a Taiwan CPU, right?


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Thanks...so between each step up during oc-ing you'd run 20 loops??looking for a test to run for a quick and dirty oc first before settling on values


Heck no, lol. I only do that once I am pretty much settled on an OC, and want to verify it as truly stable. I will just ran 20-30 min of OCCT, a run of XTU, and a couple of loops of x264 between each step-up. Really though I think OCCT is the best for stability testing. It seems to through BSOD's faster than anything else. But I don't use Prime, I have heard it is really good too at stability testing though its hot. OCCT is really hot too though, so I should probably give Prime a try too.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Heck no, lol. I only do that once I am pretty much settled on an OC, and want to verify it as truly stable. I will just ran 20-30 min of OCCT, a run of XTU, and a couple of loops of x264 between each step-up. Really though I think OCCT is the best for stability testing. It seems to through BSOD's faster than anything else. But I don't use Prime, I have heard it is really good too at stability testing though its hot. OCCT is really hot too though, so I should probably give Prime a try too.


if you set prime95 to custom and 1344-1344 and 80% of total ram.

It runs much cooler. I only use it for short runs though. I can learn a cpu s clocks faster using it.

Xtu bench is a good quik dirty test too.

I found that whatever passes 5-10 loops of x264 + .02v to be a very stable profile though.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Heck no, lol. I only do that once I am pretty much settled on an OC, and want to verify it as truly stable. I will just ran 20-30 min of OCCT, a run of XTU, and a couple of loops of x264 between each step-up. Really though I think OCCT is the best for stability testing. It seems to through BSOD's faster than anything else. But I don't use Prime, I have heard it is really good too at stability testing though its hot. OCCT is really hot too though, so I should probably give Prime a try too.


Don't know about occt but i will say that prime uncovers instability within the first 15-20 minutes. which is really useful as a preliminary tool. maybe i'll try occt and prime and see which i can use. i know the older versions of prime doesnt run as hot


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Don't know about occt but i will say that prime uncovers instability within the first 15-20 minutes. which is really useful as a preliminary tool. maybe i'll try occt and prime and see which i can use. i know the older versions of prime doesnt run as hot


occt uses linepack to stress. So it can be very hot too.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> occt uses linepack to stress. So it can be very hot too.


Linpack is a separate test though. I dont' ever use it, cause its stupid hot.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Linpack is a separate test though. I dont' ever use it, cause its stupid hot.


+1 for OCCT:CPU test....


----------



## jdorje

Prime 95 27.9, custom 1344-1344, in place. Pretty sure those settings came from earlier in this thread but I don't remember who to credit. it's still like 10-15c hotter than x264 though.


----------



## v1ral

Alright guys, I want to know how your after overclock stress testing settings are e.g power savings features, and how it affects you day to day tasks.
thanks


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Alright guys, I want to know how your after overclock stress testing settings are e.g power savings features, and how it affects you day to day tasks.
> thanks


I keep all the power saving features enabled while stress testing, EIST, C-states etc. I just keep everything on Auto like they are set by default in the BIOS. Once I figure out my stable voltages I calculate the equivalant in Adaptive Voltage, and switch to that, and change windows power setting to Balanced. Doesn't seem to affect my day to day usage in any way. The CPU idels in the 20's instead of 30's due to lower use. I use HW-info to monitor voltages and check the max at the end of the day to make sure it didn't spike super high.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I keep all the power saving features enabled while stress testing, EIST, C-states etc. I just keep everything on Auto like they are set by default in the BIOS. Once I figure out my stable voltages I calculate the equivalant in Adaptive Voltage, and switch to that, and change windows power setting to Balanced. Doesn't seem to affect my day to day usage in any way. The CPU idels in the 20's instead of 30's due to lower use. I use HW-info to monitor voltages and check the max at the end of the day to make sure it didn't spike super high.


The thing is, I don't use adaptive..
what I do is restore defaults then key in my settings and restart, everything is peachy till I do some stuff mainly gaming together with streaming. I tried different c-states *c6 and c7 I get the occasional pauses in desktop and worst case the game crashes resulting in a restart. Am I right to blame the power saving features being enabled? Another thing I've noticed is that the base clock ration fluctuates in hwmonitor from 100-102 which sets me theoretically to 479x.0 close to 4.8,.which I find odd.
I have set Windows to performance mode with minimum at 0-5% and also balanced to see what happens, either the c-states are taking time to settle up or it's something else.

I'm gonna try a +.02 on my VID and enable the features and try again, that is my other thing I am blaming is a borderline stable overclock, I pass OCCT x264 and realbench fine, it's just when I enable those things I get unstable behavior.

Also to add, I know going from 4.7 to the next few clocks has an increase in vcore, but I experimented going to 48-50 and I need a substantial amount of vcore to reach those clocks, but dang I would thi.k I wouldn't need that much.
I ask the group, with my [email protected] would there be some wiggle room to get 4.9-5.0ghz with appropriate vcore?
Thoughts?


----------



## MiiX

What RAM is recommended, high speed or low latency? Graphs/info about the case would be golden. I need more ram for my G3258(soon to be 4790k)


----------



## drake7500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> You're going to love that board. I have the Z87 model, but still similar.
> Batches usually don't have too much influence on the performance, but I've heard different locations of origin behave differently.
> That is a Taiwan CPU, right?


I love it already started working with the UEFI two days ago and i like it a lot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drake7500*
> 
> Just recently got finished building my new system with a 4790k and MSI Z97 Mpower. Getting ready to overclock soon. Just wanted to check my stock VID and Batch L442B176


Sorry i meant 1.808V for the VID from Bios 1.008 was a typo and it's a Malaysian Chip. Thanks all for the replies.
Here is my settings for the 4.7 OC


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> What RAM is recommended, high speed or low latency? Graphs/info about the case would be golden. I need more ram for my G3258(soon to be 4790k)


Hello MiiX, here it is the answer for your question: http://www.anandtech.com/show/7364/memory-scaling-on-haswell/10









Cheers,

KK


----------



## drake7500

Can anyone help me with this. I'm having a problem with x264 Bench same with the ROG RealBench v2.2 giving this Error message every time i start any of them in less then a minute or so don't know what exactly wrong!!



This is my OC log i think i have a below average Chip here









https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1U4imFAUAX8bFwLWnvxaCby9uksd0IRtcP6Ub7a4096Y


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drake7500*
> 
> Can anyone help me with this. I'm having a problem with x264 Bench same with the ROG RealBench v2.2 giving this Error message every time i start any of them in less then a minute or so don't know what exactly wrong!!


Most likely not stable yet, bump up the vcore in .03 steps


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> Hello MiiX, here it is the answer for your question: http://www.anandtech.com/show/7364/memory-scaling-on-haswell/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> KK


Is it CL9 as long as it has at least one 9 in there?


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Is it CL9 as long as it has at least one 9 in there?










I don't understand your question... Link the article and then re-ask...


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand your question... Link the article and then re-ask...


Haha sorry im a noob, basically if ram is say 9-10-11-27 1866 like mine, is it CL9 10 or 11.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> Haha sorry im a noob, basically if ram is say 9-10-11-27 1866 like mine, is it CL9 10 or 11.


first digit. Its cl9.
Your ram is 1866mhz cl 9


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> first digit. Its cl9.
> Your ram is 1866mhz cl 9


Which for me is still super odd. Although I overclocked my CPU, I cannot find the XMP Option in my Bios although the Manual says it will appear once I use memory that supports it. I have Kingston Hyper FuryX DDR3 1866. But they currently running at 1600 CL9.
CPU-Z correctly identifies them as 1866 RAM. (see attached picture, NB Frequency 4000.5 Mhz)

Does that mean the Kingston might not support XMP?


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Which for me is still super odd. Although I overclocked my CPU, I cannot find the XMP Option in my Bios although the Manual says it will appear once I use memory that supports it. I have Kingston Hyper FuryX DDR3 1866. But they currently running at 1600 CL9.
> CPU-Z correctly identifies them as 1866 RAM. (see attached picture, NB Frequency 4000.5 Mhz)
> 
> Does that mean the Kingston might not support XMP?


I have kingston savage and XMP works just fine w/ asus mb.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> I have kingston savage and XMP works just fine w/ asus mb.


Thanks . I just found out that the FuryX depend on PnP, not XMP. They automatically adjust their frequency. If mine stay at 1600 it probably means my MoBo doesn't support this PnP feature








But I might think that the difference in speed between 1866 CL10 and 1600 CL 9 is not that big








However, the NB frequency in CPU-Z, which shows 4000.5 Mhz seems consistent with what I saw in reviews with the memory running at 1866. But AIDA64 Memory Benchmark shows typical results for DDR3 1600. But I read in a review that they cleared the CMOS at an ASUS Mainboard before being able to use the 1866. I didn't do that. Too lazy to do that now though







I will keep it as it is


----------



## TheADLA

Another question.
I checked some guides (also here) for the OC, but still I couldn't find an answer to all questions especially voltages. I'm also a special case since I'm overclocking with a B85 Chipset. I'm at 4.6 Ghz now @ 1.255v Vcore. I would like to go to 4.7 and check it (If my temperatures on Air will allow it).
Any other voltages I should check? VCCIN? I heard it should be below 1.8v but also some peeps told me to raise it to 1.9v.
I cannot put my VCore above 1.299, at 1.3 it becomes red. However, as seen on the pic, It has an over voltage protection which might be the reason why I cannot go higher (I don't wanna fry my VRM's though lol) If I try 4.7, which voltages should i change besides VCore. Thanks peeps. Much appreciated









MSI B85-G43 GAMING MoBo : Intel Core I7 4790K @ currently 4.6Ghz (all cores) 1.255v Vcore
Batch X441A689 Vietnam


----------



## TheADLA

Ok. I'm at 4.7 Ghz now. I'm providing the update history. PLEASE NOTE I only bumped up Vcore Voltage. Everything else is on Auto !
Uncore 4.0 Ghz @ Auto

4.7 Ghz Overclock:

1.265v Vcore Cinebench BSOD 101
1.270v Vcore Cinebench BSOD 124

1.275v Vcore Cinbecnh Pass 1 939cb, Pass 2 Fail BSOD 101

1.280v Vcore Cinebench Pass 1 Fail BSOD 101

1.285v Vcore Cinebench Pass 1 939, Pass 2 939, Pass 3 Realtime 944, Intel XTU Benchmark FAIL BSOD 101

1.290v Vcore Cinebench Pass 1 941, Pass 2 943, Pass 3 Realtime FAIL BSOD 101

1.295v Vcore Cinebench Pass 1 939, Pass 2 943, Pass 3 Realtime 948, Intel XTU Benchmark FAIL BSOD 101

1.299v Vcore Cinebench Pass 1 937, Pass 2 939, Pass 3 Realtime 952, Intel XTU Benchmark Passed, 1047 Points, Max Spike Temperature 94, Throttling 0 %

Throwing my MoBo to it's Max







(Checking what Military Class 4 Components is all about on a B85 Board







)

Any thoughts? Scores within normal scores?







It's pretty much at limits with my Air cooling (Scythe Ashura 140mm PWM CPU Cooler, 2x Noctua NF-F12 120mm PWM Case Fans). But I won't reach those 94 degrees in 24/7 usage and gaming though... If I ramp up VCCIN Voltage to 1.9v I'm afraid temperatures will be like whatever...
Bad overclocker though. I might have to put it under water and delid it . Grrrr.


----------



## drake7500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Ok. I'm at 4.7 Ghz now. I'm providing the update history. PLEASE NOTE I only bumped up Vcore Voltage. Everything else is on Auto !
> Uncore 4.0 Ghz @ Auto
> 
> 4.7 Ghz Overclock:
> 
> 1.265v Vcore Cinebench BSOD 101
> 1.270v Vcore Cinebench BSOD 124
> 
> 1.275v Vcore Cinbecnh Pass 1 939cb, Pass 2 Fail BSOD 101
> 
> 1.280v Vcore Cinebench Pass 1 Fail BSOD 101
> 
> 1.285v Vcore Cinebench Pass 1 939, Pass 2 939, Pass 3 Realtime 944, Intel XTU Benchmark FAIL BSOD 101
> 
> 1.290v Vcore Cinebench Pass 1 941, Pass 2 943, Pass 3 Realtime FAIL BSOD 101
> 
> 1.295v Vcore Cinebench Pass 1 939, Pass 2 943, Pass 3 Realtime 948, Intel XTU Benchmark FAIL BSOD 101
> 
> 1.299v Vcore Cinebench Pass 1 937, Pass 2 939, Pass 3 Realtime 952, Intel XTU Benchmark Passed, 1047 Points, Max Spike Temperature 94, Throttling 0 %
> 
> Throwing my MoBo to it's Max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Checking what Military Class 4 Components is all about on a B85 Board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Any thoughts? Scores within normal scores?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty much at limits with my Air cooling (Scythe Ashura 140mm PWM CPU Cooler, 2x Noctua NF-F12 120mm PWM Case Fans). But I won't reach those 94 degrees in 24/7 usage and gaming though... If I ramp up VCCIN Voltage to 1.9v I'm afraid temperatures will be like whatever...
> Bad overclocker though. I might have to put it under water and delid it . Grrrr.


I have an identical CPU as yours







, sadly you will have to bump up the voltage not less then 1.32v for the Vcore to achieve the 4.7 Ghz stable. Still testing with X264 Benchmark getting crashing Errors even in the range of 1.31v at the end of the last loop


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Ok. I'm at 4.7 Ghz now. I'm providing the update history. PLEASE NOTE I only bumped up Vcore Voltage. Everything else is on Auto !
> Uncore 4.0 Ghz @ Auto
> 
> 4.7 Ghz Overclock:
> 
> 1.265v Vcore Cinebench BSOD 101
> 1.270v Vcore Cinebench BSOD 124
> 
> 1.275v Vcore Cinbecnh Pass 1 939cb, Pass 2 Fail BSOD 101
> 
> 1.280v Vcore Cinebench Pass 1 Fail BSOD 101
> 
> 1.285v Vcore Cinebench Pass 1 939, Pass 2 939, Pass 3 Realtime 944, Intel XTU Benchmark FAIL BSOD 101
> 
> 1.290v Vcore Cinebench Pass 1 941, Pass 2 943, Pass 3 Realtime FAIL BSOD 101
> 
> 1.295v Vcore Cinebench Pass 1 939, Pass 2 943, Pass 3 Realtime 948, Intel XTU Benchmark FAIL BSOD 101
> 
> 1.299v Vcore Cinebench Pass 1 937, Pass 2 939, Pass 3 Realtime 952, Intel XTU Benchmark Passed, 1047 Points, Max Spike Temperature 94, Throttling 0 %
> 
> Throwing my MoBo to it's Max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Checking what Military Class 4 Components is all about on a B85 Board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Any thoughts? Scores within normal scores?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty much at limits with my Air cooling (Scythe Ashura 140mm PWM CPU Cooler, 2x Noctua NF-F12 120mm PWM Case Fans). But I won't reach those 94 degrees in 24/7 usage and gaming though... If I ramp up VCCIN Voltage to 1.9v I'm afraid temperatures will be like whatever...
> Bad overclocker though. I might have to put it under water and delid it . Grrrr.


You can't have input voltage at auto at that level of vid. And you might need more than auto for ring voltage also.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

I dropped temps a lot by setting my initial/eventual to 1.72/1.71 at 4.7ghz w/1.23v. Cache is 42 at 1.15v... Do people really require 1.9v+ on the eventual voltage?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> I dropped temps a lot by setting my initial/eventual to 1.72/1.71 at 4.7ghz w/1.23v. Cache is 42 at 1.15v... Do people really require 1.9v+ on the eventual voltage?


One of my 4790Ks wasn't stable at 4.7/1.27V without at least ~1.88V input voltage. Anything less, and I'd get crashes on x264.


----------



## drake7500

Does anyone with an MSI board know what HWiNFO64 is calling the Vring sensor?

Now i'm finalizing my 4.7 GHz @1.32v Vcore, 1.88v Vccin and 1.15v Vring
Cinebench Score 914
XTU Scroe 1027

don't know why i'm getting low scores utilizing my RAM @1600 GHz.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drake7500*
> 
> I have an identical CPU as yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , sadly you will have to bump up the voltage not less then 1.32v for the Vcore to achieve the 4.7 Ghz stable. Still testing with X264 Benchmark getting crashing Errors even in the range of 1.31v at the end of the last loop


Thanks for the Info







Yeah, seems this batch is a bad overclocker


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> One of my 4790Ks wasn't stable at 4.7/1.27V without at least ~1.88V input voltage. Anything less, and I'd get crashes on x264.


I have no problems running 4.7 @ 1.248v. It's on water cooling now, and only got to 73C. I mainly used Prime95 Small FFT, but ran em all day. The only settings that I changed were my multiplier, voltage, and turned turbo off.

Did I just get a good chip, or does my mobo just have good auto settings?
Should I run something other than Prime95 Small FFT for stability?


----------



## v1ral

Okay guys.
I'm venturing into the +x47 territory now and for the life of me I can't get a 1 loop run in x264 to pass.
I went from 1.25 all the way to 1.35 in .1 and .2 increments.

What settings should I mess with to get past x47?

Also, I know I keep asking about power saving features and such, but while I was playing SC2 and streaming I froze twice, I even tried to bump VID by .02 to see if that helps with c-states enabled etc.

Is my VID of 1.213 just not able to cope with doing the stuff I want it to do, even after stress testing out the yingyang?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by LandonAaron View Post
> 
> I keep all the power saving features enabled while stress testing, EIST, C-states etc. I just keep everything on Auto like they are set by default in the BIOS. Once I figure out my stable voltages I calculate the equivalant in Adaptive Voltage, and switch to that, and change windows power setting to Balanced. Doesn't seem to affect my day to day usage in any way. The CPU idels in the 20's instead of 30's due to lower use. I use HW-info to monitor voltages and check the max at the end of the day to make sure it didn't spike super high.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Okay guys.
> I'm venturing into the +x47 territory now and for the life of me I can't get a 1 loop run in x264 to pass.
> I went from 1.25 all the way to 1.35 in .1 and .2 increments.
> 
> What settings should I mess with to get past x47?
> 
> Also, I know I keep asking about power saving features and such, but while I was playing SC2 and streaming I froze twice, I even tried to bump VID by .02 to see if that helps with c-states enabled etc.
> 
> Is my VID of 1.213 just not able to cope with doing the stuff I want it to do, even after stress testing out the yingyang?


You might find your near the limits of your chip 0.1V extra for 100Mhz and still not stable sounds like you are. For example mine is stable at [email protected] but to get 5.1Ghz stable mine needs 1.425V,you may find you might need as much as 1.375V or more to achieve 4.8Ghz. Every Haswell chip I have had has been the same voltage scaling wise,scales really well up to a certain point and then it hits a wall.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> You might find your near the limits of your chip 0.1V extra for 100Mhz and still not stable sounds like you are. For example mine is stable at [email protected] but to get 5.1Ghz stable mine needs 1.425V,you may find you might need as much as 1.375V or more to achieve 4.8Ghz. Every Haswell chip I have had has been the same voltage scaling wise,scales really well up to a certain point and then it hits a wall.


I think you right..dang I was hoping I got a cpu capable of above 4.7.

I would like other people's input on this, or rather other people that gotten higher than 4700.
How did you do it?


----------



## crazymania88

Here is my story of 4.4 and some dummy values if anyone need.
My specs are all in my signature, but to sum 4690k Z97x Gaming5

I first bought Deepcool Neptwin because Silverarrow was out of stock (same price







), thought it was a good cooler but then got no performance, I couldn't go over 1.24v, it would go up to 80c.
Anyway I postponed re-mounting it, I wasn't going to overclock soon. (used its own paste).

When they've released GTA V, thought it is time, used "Thermaltake TG2" and re-mounted cooler, now it does wonders, at least made me happy.

(all voltages in hwinfo under GTA V load)
Started from 4.4GHZ 1.24V, and gone up to 1.26V-1.272v (switching by load), this is absolute voltage it is stable








70C at most. *(not NH-D14 quality or Silverarrow I guess, I'll be happy if you tell me your temps Silver/D14 users)*

CPU is now stable for a week constantly under load of something zero crashes.
I guess not a lucky chip and at the lower part of average but a normal one.
Voltage is high for my likes I would like to hit [email protected] but not this time.

Thx for your assistance guys, I took all safe volts, temps information from this thread, gonna up the volts later and put 4.5GHZ on it.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I'll be happy if you tell me your temps Silver/D14 users.


Hi man, I owned the Silver Arrow SB-E. I searched for a couple old screenshots, maybe this can be of some help to you.

Here's with an [email protected], room temp approx. 18C
http://abload.de/image.php?img=4800_1268_customicsvl.png

Now with an i7 @4.5Ghz you can see it gets hotter than the i5 at 4.8Ghz:
http://abload.de/image.php?img=4500_1145_listejtuvh.png

So the individual heat output of a chip (some are cooler, some hotter) at a given VCore can be a pretty big factor.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Hi man, I owned the Silver Arrow SB-E. I searched for a couple old screenshots, maybe this can be of some help to you.
> 
> Here's with an [email protected], room temp approx. 18C
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=4800_1268_customicsvl.png
> 
> Now with an i7 @4.5Ghz you can see it gets hotter than the i5 at 4.8Ghz:
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=4500_1145_listejtuvh.png
> 
> So the individual heat output of a chip (some are cooler, some hotter) at a given VCore can be a pretty big factor.


I'm quite sure mine cannot handle prime95, it'll shoot up to 90c from 60c range.
I am still sad SB-E was in stock again after a week same price.

you got one lucky i5 there, also it seems my chip runs realtively hotter than others(should delide later)

edit:
I was really wrong about this cooler it seems,
it is very capable of keeping CPU cold under 1.272v, I'll put 2 Jetflo on this heatsink and better paste.

it was 65C range for first 3 mins, then hit the 80C in 5 min, stayed there.
Then overheated in 10 mins.

Still, I wanted a sb-e


----------



## flowtek

Hello guys,

Got my 4790k a week ago, havent had time to test it, 4.4Ghz 1.2v, temps went skyrock to 85-86c during 1 hour prime95 damn this thing hot alright









I didnt overclock it but strangely all cores load at 4.4ghz when load, i tot it will be 4.2 max with turbo boost, anyway



flo


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flowtek*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Got my 4790k a week ago, havent had time to test it, 4.4Ghz 1.2v, temps went skyrock to 85-86c during 1 hour prime95 damn this thing hot alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt overclock it but strangely all cores load at 4.4ghz when load, i tot it will be 4.2 max with turbo boost, anyway
> 
> 
> 
> flo


*Call Intel*, they're support is great. I got an i7 4790k that was running at 1.3v stock. Called them, got an overnight replacement that does 4.9 if i push it, 5 can happen but the voltage would be well over 1.4v, so y bother. I'm comfortable at 4.7 with 1.24v. It's not the greatest chip, but it sure beats the first one, and it does alright for itself.
I have a 4.4 profile @1.175v.

I'm air cooling, and I was under 80 pushing 4.8 (1.32v?) in occt. *Call Intel lol*

P.S. 4.4Ghz is what it will go up to by default. Speedstep off I think that's where it stays.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Dont forget to sign up to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oof I dont fancy doing another watercool build any time soon, it was abit too stressful. Stuff like the second before you think your ready to go you realise your short 1 compression fitting, or like me you stupidly decide to screw the fittings in BY HAND, instead of using a coin from your wallet like the title suggests you do when its called "compression fitting - COIN FIT" ha-ha. Man they tore my hands to shreds, they dont look sharp at first but those fittings certainly are.


Or you think your finished. You fill the res switch on the pump and hear water splashing. You look over and water is straight shooting out the side of your case. Oh yeah, that line from the CPU block to the radiator, I forgot to put that back in. Now I have to the GPU's out, take them out of their blocks and make sure they are dry.







That was me last weekend.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Or you think your finished. You fill the res switch on the pump and hear water splashing. You look over and water is straight shooting out the side of your case. Oh yeah, that line from the CPU block to the radiator, I forgot to put that back in. Now I have to the GPU's out, take them out of their blocks and make sure they are dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was me last weekend.


WOW!!! That will make ya jump eh!!


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flowtek*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Got my 4790k a week ago, havent had time to test it, 4.4Ghz 1.2v, temps went skyrock to 85-86c during 1 hour prime95 damn this thing hot alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt overclock it but strangely all cores load at 4.4ghz when load, i tot it will be 4.2 max with turbo boost, anyway
> 
> 
> 
> flo


1.2v and 85c under Prime95 at stock sounds pretty normal. Don't use Prime95, is the answer.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 1.2v and 85c under Prime95 at stock sounds pretty normal. Don't use Prime95, is the answer.


For the 4790k its reccomended to use Prime 95 v26.6 at the latest, and only run small ffts. There have been many threads on that particular chip and the newer versions of prime95 running it too hot. I had a similar issue trying to overclock, after the first 10 seconds the temps would skyrocket and bsod.


----------



## drake7500

My current 4.7 GHz OC @1.32v Vcore, 1.88v Vccin, 4.2 GHz Cache @1.18v Vring and RAM @1600 9-11-11-31

SCORE:
Cinebench Score 914
XTU Scroe 1027
Real Bench v2.2



Finalizing my 4.7 GHz @1.33v Vcore, 1.9v Vccin, 4.2 GHz Cache @1.18v Vring and RAM @1600 9-9-9-24 CR1

SCORE:
Cinebench Score 940
XTU Scroe 1055
Real Bench v2.41



Log

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1U4imFAUAX8bFwLWnvxaCby9uksd0IRtcP6Ub7a4096Y


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drake7500*
> 
> Finalizing my 4.7 GHz @1.32v Vcore, 1.88v Vccin and 4.2 GHz Cache @1.18v Vring
> 
> Cinebench Score 914
> XTU Scroe 1027
> Real Bench v2.2


Thats odd. I score 928 Cinebench (932 in Realtime) and 1043 XTU Score @ 4.6 Ghz @ 1.255v Vcore, others on Auto.








The highest Cinebench I had on 4.7 was 946 (952 in Realtime). Didn't do XTU though at that speed.

Let me use your voltage settings and see if I can go 4.7







. I'll be back with a report


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Thats odd. I score 928 Cinebench (932 in Realtime) and 1043 XTU Score @ 4.6 Ghz @ 1.255v Vcore, others on Auto.


Because of the RAM.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Because of the RAM.


Mine and his are the same. Mine is @1600 9-10-9-26 1T








I also have been told here that 930 in Cinebench and 1043 in XTU is right on spot for 4.6 Ghz


----------



## drake7500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Mine and his are the same. Mine is @1600 9-10-9-26 1T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have been told here that 930 in Cinebench and 1043 in XTU is right on spot for 4.6 Ghz


My Ram timings were loose @1600 9-11-11-31 and my Vcore were less then perfect that will do the low scoring, you can check my prior post after editing









Neither do i have slimier Ram as yours. I have this kit 'G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000)'
and was testing different freq and timings and still testing.


----------



## cephelix

Did a quick and dirty OC to my delidded 4790K and I need some help.

My Vcore at stock settings taken from bios is 1.217V
I require 1.277V for 4.6GHz
1.312V for 4.7GHz
Have tried all the way to 1.367V for 4.8GHz but I can't even run OCCT for a minute before bsod-ing with WHEA Uncorrectable Error
Temps are all in check, at 4.7GHz, max core temps are 79C with an ambient of around 28C

So far, this is what I've changed in bios
1. Manually input RAM Timings and voltages (11-11-11-28, 1.35V) for Low Voltage Kingston Valueram
2. Set Uncore multiplier to x40
3. Disabled all power saving features (EIST, C1E, C3/C6)
4. Once I passed 1.3V in Vcore, I changed the input voltage to 1.9V and +0.1V to System Agent, IO Analog and IO Digital.

Anything I'm doing wrong or do I have a somewhat crappy chip?


----------



## vividshock

How piss poor are my temps? I run a G3258 @ 4.2 Ghz, 1.35v maxing out at 71c/80c (individual core temps). I use a hyper 212 cooling, but I feel these temps are whack considering it's just 2 cores.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drake7500*
> 
> My Ram timings were loose @1600 9-11-11-31 and my Vcore were less then perfect that will do the low scoring, you can check my prior post after editing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do i have slimier Ram as yours. I have this kit 'G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000)'
> and was testing different freq and timings and still testing.


Ah ok. yeah I see







I'm running Kingston Huper FuryX DDR3 1866 @1600 CL9 though


----------



## EarlZ

I get a almost instant crash with the x264 test, this is at 1.300v at 4.7Ghz problem is with windows 8.1 it no longer shows me th bsod code nand just says watchdog timer error.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vividshock*
> 
> How piss poor are my temps? I run a G3258 @ 4.2 Ghz, 1.35v maxing out at 71c/80c (individual core temps). I use a hyper 212 cooling, but I feel these temps are whack considering it's just 2 cores.


What test did u use for that 71/80c number? Run a single loop of x264 and report temps.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Did a quick and dirty OC to my delidded 4790K and I need some help.
> 
> My Vcore at stock settings taken from bios is 1.217V
> I require 1.277V for 4.6GHz
> 1.312V for 4.7GHz
> Have tried all the way to 1.367V for 4.8GHz but I can't even run OCCT for a minute before bsod-ing with WHEA Uncorrectable Error
> Temps are all in check, at 4.7GHz, max core temps are 79C with an ambient of around 28C
> 
> So far, this is what I've changed in bios
> 1. Manually input RAM Timings and voltages (11-11-11-28, 1.35V) for Low Voltage Kingston Valueram
> 2. Set Uncore multiplier to x40
> 3. Disabled all power saving features (EIST, C1E, C3/C6)
> 4. Once I passed 1.3V in Vcore, I changed the input voltage to 1.9V and +0.1V to System Agent, IO Analog and IO Digital.
> 
> Anything I'm doing wrong or do I have a somewhat crappy chip?


More input voltage. If you needed .04v for one multiplier you shouldn't need more than .06v for the next one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I get a almost instant crash with the x264 test, this is at 1.300v at 4.7Ghz problem is with windows 8.1 it no longer shows me th bsod code nand just says watchdog timer error.


I thought watchdog was 101, aka more Vcore needed?


----------



## vividshock

The 71c,80c was a prime95 small fft test. I ran x264 for 2 passes on an ambient of 22c and maxed out on 70c,64c


----------



## flowtek

I didnt realize you guys also recommend x264 for testing stability







, i thought i was stable 4.4 1.05v i did prime95 4 hours each small fft and blend with no problem, today i manage to download x264 and with the same seetings got WHEA bla bla bla in seconds







,.. now i had to up the vcore to 1.09 and tried again for single pass, ok.. set it to 20, now at the 14th... so far so good











flo


----------



## crazymania88

Guys am I missing something?
never used x264 benchmark before but when I use it, my cpu stays at 30C even tho it goes up to 90c with prime.

core usage stays as low as 20%


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I get a almost instant crash with the x264 test, this is at 1.300v at 4.7Ghz problem is with windows 8.1 it no longer shows me th bsod code nand just says watchdog timer error.


Clock watchdog timeout is a 101 error. That often means you need more CPU Input Voltage (VRIN).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Guys am I missing something?
> never used x264 benchmark before but when I use it, my cpu stays at 30C even tho it goes up to 90c with prime.
> 
> core usage stays as low as 20%


It isn't working right then. How did you run it?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vividshock*
> 
> The 71c,80c was a prime95 small fft test. I ran x264 for 2 passes on an ambient of 22c and maxed out on 70c,64c


Temps look to be in order to me. My g3258 at 4.7ghz 1.312v x264 max is 67c on Hyper 212.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Clock watchdog timeout is a 101 error. That often means you need more CPU Input Voltage (VRIN).
> It isn't working right then. How did you run it?


Clicked on "Run Benchmark", UAC disabled, what else could I do?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vividshock*
> 
> The 71c,80c was a prime95 small fft test. I ran x264 for 2 passes on an ambient of 22c and maxed out on 70c,64c


Temps will be pretty hot if you put your pc in an oven too.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I get a almost instant crash with the x264 test, this is at 1.300v at 4.7Ghz problem is with windows 8.1 it no longer shows me th bsod code nand just says watchdog timer error.
> 
> 
> 
> Clock watchdog timeout is a 101 error. That often means you need more CPU Input Voltage (VRIN).
Click to expand...

I think I already gave it .1.88v ill try 1.95v just to rule it out.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> More input voltage. If you needed .04v for one multiplier you shouldn't need more than .06v for the next one.
> I thought watchdog was 101, aka more Vcore needed?


so I should up the input voltage to 2.0?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Clicked on "Run Benchmark", UAC disabled, what else could I do?


Which program are you using? The generic x264 benchmark, or the stress testing version you can download from the Haswell thread? You need to use the stress testing version.


----------



## drake7500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I get a almost instant crash with the x264 test, this is at 1.300v at 4.7Ghz problem is with windows 8.1 it no longer shows me th bsod code nand just says watchdog timer error.


Try this
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html#DownloadLinks


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Which program are you using? The generic x264 benchmark, or the stress testing version you can download from the Haswell thread? You need to use the stress testing version.


v5.0.1 downloaded from here:
http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=520

looking for stress-test version.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> v5.0.1 downloaded from here:
> http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=520
> 
> looking for stress-test version.


You can get it from the first post of the Haswell Overclocking thread, or you can grab the mirror here:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qjn1gddvet100wn/x264%20Stability%20Test%20V2.rar?dl=0


----------



## TheADLA

Hi guys. My temps get pretty high @ 4.6 on air with my Scythe Ashura 140mm. Although the fan did very well in reviews I think the problem is my thermal paste because I used a random whatever Chinese brand (white cream, so probably silicone). I'm planning to get the IC Diamond 7 thermal paste in hope it will lower my temperatures which I'm sure it will do. What do you guys think?


----------



## EuEra

I have been getting this really weird whine noise coming from my pc i turned the fans up even to try and cover it. Initially i blaimed it on my GPU but i just ran a vacuum on my database and the noise was really bad. I disabled processor idle in power management and now the noise has dissapeared. Obviously real temp is reported 100% loads now 100% of the time, is this safe to do or should i enable it again and put up with the noise?


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You can get it from the first post of the Haswell Overclocking thread, or you can grab the mirror here:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qjn1gddvet100wn/x264%20Stability%20Test%20V2.rar?dl=0


yeah thx, unlike prime 28, it was 60c stable all day.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Hi guys. My temps get pretty high @ 4.6 on air with my Scythe Ashura 140mm. Although the fan did very well in reviews I think the problem is my thermal paste because I used a random whatever Chinese brand (white cream, so probably silicone). I'm planning to get the IC Diamond 7 thermal paste in hope it will lower my temperatures which I'm sure it will do. What do you guys think?


gelid extreme is better than ic diamond. If you already have the ic then go ahead but if you are buying it go with Gelid Extreme.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ic diamond was not in the below review but you can see gelid extreme on top of just about all the good tims from the 2014 review.


----------



## sdmf74

+1 for Gelid Extreme


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EuEra*
> 
> I have been getting this really weird whine noise coming from my pc i turned the fans up even to try and cover it. Initially i blaimed it on my GPU but i just ran a vacuum on my database and the noise was really bad. I disabled processor idle in power management and now the noise has dissapeared. Obviously real temp is reported 100% loads now 100% of the time, is this safe to do or should i enable it again and put up with the noise?


You should figure out where the noise is coming from and fix the problem.


----------



## EuEra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> You should figure out where the noise is coming from and fix the problem.


Well it must be something to do with the motherboard if stopping the processor from going idle fixes the noise. I would rather stop my processor going idle if its safe than send of my motherboard for a new one and have to mess about with all that


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> It shouldn't. Some of us are having massive non-loop related temp issues. Maybe you got lucky and got one that makes contact. I know I certainly didn't.


I have come to believe that too, all about good contact.


----------



## EarlZ

Still getting that watchdog error in Win 8.1 with the X264 V2 test.

CPU input voltage 1.95v
CPU Voltage 1.330V
SA / A / D +0.20
X47 Multi
X40 Uncore

Is there a way to bring back the old BSOD error code or at least I can view the older ones?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Still getting that watchdog error in Win 8.1 with the X264 V2 test.
> 
> CPU input voltage 1.95v
> CPU Voltage 1.330V
> SA / A / D +0.20
> X47 Multi
> X40 Uncore
> 
> Is there a way to bring back the old BSOD error code or at least I can view the older ones?


What's you Vring (or Cache Voltage)?


----------



## drake7500

Last night i had to reinstall windows 7 because of the Intel® Extreme Tuning Utility(XTU) v5.1.2.2 not benchmarking








every thing was ok till i started overclocking the Ram from 2133 to 2400 @1.65v got lots of restarts playing with timings even one at a time with the Mpower board the system restarted serveral times so i used the Auto setting to make it work @2400 GHz

later i found some problems with windows such as memory leakage and Desktop gadgets disappearing, before that system would use 1.19~1.56 GB of physical memory now it's over 2.1 GB

even XTU is giving this message: "The benchmarking process has failed an no score was generated as a result" when benchmarking.

After the fresh installation of windows i checked all services in services.msc they are running fine i also disabled windows firewall and enabled it again nothing seem to work with XTU.

any idea what else could be causing this ?!


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> gelid extreme is better than ic diamond. If you already have the ic then go ahead but if you are buying it go with Gelid Extreme.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ic diamond was not in the below review but you can see gelid extreme on top of just about all the good tims from the 2014 review.


Not yet. Good. I will buy Gelid Extreme. Thanks


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drake7500*
> 
> Last night i had to reinstall windows 7 because of the Intel® Extreme Tuning Utility(XTU) v5.1.2.2 not benchmarking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every thing was ok till i started overclocking the Ram from 2133 to 2400 @1.65v got lots of restarts playing with timings even one at a time with the Mpower board the system restarted serveral times so i used the Auto setting to make it work @2400 GHz
> 
> later i found some problems with windows such as memory leakage and Desktop gadgets disappearing, before that system would use 1.19~1.56 GB of physical memory now it's over 2.1 GB
> 
> even XTU is giving this message: "The benchmarking process has failed an no score was generated as a result" when benchmarking.
> 
> After the fresh installation of windows i checked all services in services.msc they are running fine i also disabled windows firewall and enabled it again nothing seem to work with XTU.
> 
> any idea what else could be causing this ?!


Do you have the same problem when you clock your RAM @ 1600? Did you run Memtest or any other RAM Stress Test ?


----------



## drake7500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Do you have the same problem when you clock your RAM @ 1600? Did you run Memtest or any other RAM Stress Test ?


I did run Memtest and MemTest86 with no errors but with the same problem.
opened the Event viewer > system log and found some warnings

Event ID of 7022 ::: The Intel® Extreme Tuning Utility service hung on starting.
Event ID of 7011 ::: Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for transaction response from the MSIsuperIO_CC service.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Still getting that watchdog error in Win 8.1 with the X264 V2 test.
> 
> CPU input voltage 1.95v
> CPU Voltage 1.330V
> SA / A / D +0.20
> X47 Multi
> X40 Uncore
> 
> Is there a way to bring back the old BSOD error code or at least I can view the older ones?
> 
> 
> 
> What's you Vring (or Cache Voltage)?
Click to expand...

1.180v

EDIT:

Id like to add that under XTU it can pass 2hrs


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drake7500*
> 
> I did run Memtest and MemTest86 with no errors but with the same problem.
> opened the Event viewer > system log and found some warnings
> 
> Event ID of 7022 ::: The Intel® Extreme Tuning Utility service hung on starting.
> Event ID of 7011 ::: Timeout (30000 milliseconds) waiting for transaction response from the MSIsuperIO_CC service.


The only thing coming to my mind is try to set the Memory to 1600 and see if the problem still persists. Did you check on the MSI webpage if this memory is supported by the board? They have a compatibility list on their mainboard pages for each model








There might be a problem with your memory speed/timings @ 2400.

Mine for example is Kingston HyperX Fury 1866 and although my board recognizes it (so does CPU-Z etc), they only run at 1600 no matter what. No XMP, No PnP.


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Still getting that watchdog error in Win 8.1 with the X264 V2 test.
> 
> CPU input voltage 1.95v
> CPU Voltage 1.330V
> SA / A / D +0.20
> X47 Multi
> X40 Uncore
> 
> Is there a way to bring back the old BSOD error code or at least I can view the older ones?


You need to download blueascreen viewer to view actual error.But whea is 101


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Still getting that watchdog error in Win 8.1 with the X264 V2 test.
> 
> CPU input voltage 1.95v
> CPU Voltage 1.330V
> SA / A / D +0.20
> X47 Multi
> X40 Uncore
> 
> Is there a way to bring back the old BSOD error code or at least I can view the older ones?
> 
> 
> 
> You need to download blueascreen viewer to view actual error.But whea is 101
Click to expand...

How can I see that in WHEA?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> You need to download blueascreen viewer to view actual error.But whea is 101


WHEA uncorrectable is 124. Clock watchdog timeout is 101.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> How can I see that in WHEA?


If you have crash logging turned on (you can use the minidump option) then BluescreenViewer can show you the codes for all the older crashes as well, just select the minidump file to see the code.


----------



## Spiriva

Ive been running my 4790k at 5ghz using 1.4v since release day (under water, ek block). No problems what so ever.

*Frequency:*
CPU Clock Ratio: 50x
XMP: Enable
Uncore Ratio: 45x
C1E: Disable
C6/C7: Disable
CPU Thermal Monitor: Disable
C3: Disable
EIST: Disable
*Voltage:*
CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration: Extreme
CPU Phase Control: Extreme Performance
VRIN Override: 2.2v
VCore: 1.4v
Ring Voltage: 1.2v


----------



## MisoMiso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> gelid extreme is better than ic diamond. If you already have the ic then go ahead but if you are buying it go with Gelid Extreme.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ic diamond was not in the below review but you can see gelid extreme on top of just about all the good tims from the 2014 review.


IC Diamond is little bit better:

http://www.tomshardware.de/Innovation-Cooling-Diamond-24-Review,testberichte-241361-2.html


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Ive been running my 4790k at 5ghz using 1.4v since release day (under water, ek block). No problems what so ever.
> 
> *Frequency:*
> CPU Clock Ratio: 50x
> XMP: Enable
> Uncore Ratio: 45x
> C1E: Disable
> C6/C7: Disable
> CPU Thermal Monitor: Disable
> C3: Disable
> EIST: Disable
> *Voltage:*
> CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration: Extreme
> CPU Phase Control: Extreme Performance
> VRIN Override: 2.2v
> VCore: 1.4v
> Ring Voltage: 1.2v


What kind of full load temps are you getting?


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> What kind of full load temps are you getting?


While playing for exemple GTA 5 its around 45c-50c, when using benchmark programs to push the cpu its around 72c-75c, with an ambient temp around 20c


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Still getting that watchdog error in Win 8.1 with the X264 V2 test.
> 
> CPU input voltage 1.95v
> CPU Voltage 1.330V
> SA / A / D +0.20
> X47 Multi
> X40 Uncore
> 
> Is there a way to bring back the old BSOD error code or at least I can view the older ones?
> 
> 
> 
> What's you Vring (or Cache Voltage)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.180v
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Id like to add that under XTU it can pass 2hrs
Click to expand...

Anything else that I can try aside adding more Vcore which already hits 92c in x264 test


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Anything else that I can try aside adding more Vcore which already hits 92c in x264 test


92c in x264? You should lower your overclock / voltage and check your cooler seating.

90c in that test is way too high.

What cooler are you using?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Anything else that I can try aside adding more Vcore which already hits 92c in x264 test
> 
> 
> 
> 92c in x264? You should lower your overclock / voltage and check your cooler seating.
> 
> 90c in that test is way too high.
> 
> What cooler are you using?
Click to expand...

H220X, Seating is fine but ive been getting mixed feedback that its normal and its too high. So I am not sure. Ive been getting the same temp since my 4770k

at stock speeds with 1.200v under X264 what should be the expected temp say if the ambient is 26c
and what should be the expected temps for this with 1.33v and 4.7 ?


----------



## drake7500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> The only thing coming to my mind is try to set the Memory to 1600 and see if the problem still persists. Did you check on the MSI webpage if this memory is supported by the board? They have a compatibility list on their mainboard pages for each model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There might be a problem with your memory speed/timings @ 2400.
> 
> Mine for example is Kingston HyperX Fury 1866 and although my board recognizes it (so does CPU-Z etc), they only run at 1600 no matter what. No XMP, No PnP.


Found out it's a Bios bug, flashed the bios and the XTU works normally playing with many values in the Bios OC section make the problem occur


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drake7500*
> 
> Found out it's a Bios bug, flashed the bios and the XTU works normally playing with many values in the Bios OC section make the problem occur


Glad you found the problem


----------



## Wallboy

I have now had my rig for a month with stock settings, played some games and was about to have some time to finally start overclocking and had 0 BSOD's with stock settings. I haven't ran any stress testing yet.

However today i had a WHEA 124 BSOD while just browsing the internet in Chrome. After running the minidump through Windbg it shows that it was a crash because of the Cache. So first thing I did was flash to the latest BIOS. I was then going to up the cache voltage a little bit (Shows ~1.12 on Auto), but got very confused between the different modes: Auto, Manual, Offset, Adaptive. I take it Auto means Adaptive? Also when I change it to Adaptive there is an Offset setting in there as well.

What is the difference between Adaptive Offset and just Offset Mode?

And then it gets even more confusing by giving me an additional Adaptive Offset for when in Turbo mode.

I notice in Aida64 my Cache is showing ~1.11v and doesn't seem to change all that much between idle and load. Should I just set Cache to Manual voltage?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> H220X, Seating is fine but ive been getting mixed feedback that its normal and its too high. So I am not sure. Ive been getting the same temp since my 4770k
> 
> at stock speeds with 1.200v under X264 what should be the expected temp say if the ambient is 26c
> and what should be the expected temps for this with 1.33v and 4.7 ?


x264 is a real world type load. If your seeing 90c there that means you could see that in some regular use.

The only time 90c is normal is prime95 28.5 with avx, fma2 enabled. Maybe aida64 fpu only test.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> H220X, Seating is fine but ive been getting mixed feedback that its normal and its too high. So I am not sure. Ive been getting the same temp since my 4770k
> 
> at stock speeds with 1.200v under X264 what should be the expected temp say if the ambient is 26c
> and what should be the expected temps for this with 1.33v and 4.7 ?
> 
> 
> 
> x264 is a real world type load. If your seeing 90c there that means you could see that in some regular use.
> 
> The only time 90c is normal is prime95 28.5 with avx, fma2 enabled. Maybe aida64 fpu only test.
Click to expand...

I dont even break 75c with GW2 and thats the most CPU intensive game I play.

It would help me to know to get a more accurate figure on what exactly to expect at stock and 1.300v Vcore. So far people are just giving me its normal or its too high and no actual figures to go with.. For reference I hit about 76c at stock speed (4.4Ghz 4 cores) with 1.200v Vcore (auto)


----------



## Eiyuki

Hello guys, g3258 user here, want to ask some questions about oc.
Which OC is better, turbo multiplier or just core multiplier?
If i set my vcore 1.2v should it be lowered when my cpu is at idle ?
should I disable the IGP for better overclock?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I dont even break 75c with GW2 and thats the most CPU intensive game I play.
> 
> It would help me to know to get a more accurate figure on what exactly to expect at stock and 1.300v Vcore. So far people are just giving me its normal or its too high and no actual figures to go with.. For reference I hit about 76c at stock speed (4.4Ghz 4 cores) with 1.200v Vcore (auto)


x264 1.32v on hits low 70s on my 4790k.

If 75c is the max your seeing gaming its not terrible. If you encode a video its going to have temps very close to that x264 bench though. If your not encoding much I guess its ok.

It just doesnt seem right as no one usually reports x264 temps in the 90s.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I dont even break 75c with GW2 and thats the most CPU intensive game I play.
> 
> It would help me to know to get a more accurate figure on what exactly to expect at stock and 1.300v Vcore. So far people are just giving me its normal or its too high and no actual figures to go with.. For reference I hit about 76c at stock speed (4.4Ghz 4 cores) with 1.200v Vcore (auto)
> 
> 
> 
> x264 1.32v on hits low 70s on my 4790k.
> 
> If 75c is the max your seeing gaming its not terrible. If you encode a video its going to have temps very close to that x264 bench though. If your not encoding much I guess its ok.
> 
> It just doesnt seem right as no one usually reports x264 temps in the 90s.
Click to expand...

At 1.320v with 70s that is very very low, thats what I get with stock settings at 1.2v. 90's is 1.3v and 4.7Ghz

I did a remount earlier and temps didnt change and didnt really expect it to, Did you delid ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> At 1.320v with 70s that is very very low, thats what I get with stock settings at 1.2v. 90's is 1.3v and 4.7Ghz
> 
> I did a remount earlier and temps didnt change and didnt really expect it to, Did you delid ?


not delided.

Need some other users to report to Earl 1.3v x264 temps. 90s is definitely high though.

We have users running 1.4v. If 90c at 1.3v was the normal. 1.4 would not be possible.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> At 1.320v with 70s that is very very low, thats what I get with stock settings at 1.2v. 90's is 1.3v and 4.7Ghz
> 
> I did a remount earlier and temps didnt change and didnt really expect it to, Did you delid ?
> 
> 
> 
> not delided.
> 
> Need some other users to report to Earl 1.3v x264 temps. 90s is definitely high though.
> 
> We have users running 1.4v. If 90c at 1.3v was the normal. 1.4 would not be possible.
Click to expand...

I was also quoted by Forceman I think that he is getting the same temps with stock settings.

If your 1.320v is low 70's then you have about low 50's on stock settings.. What ambient temps do you have, less than 10c?

EDIT:

Ambient as of the moment is 30-31c

Idle temps 33-34-32-32, this is with turbo disabled stock speeds

testing with X264 V2 test load temp is at 61-60-63-59 this is with 1.054V and 4.0Ghz turbo disabled HT enabled.

16 threads, 2 loops, normal priority.

I would say this would be the best baseline testing just to know if something is wrong with my mount or cooling system.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> H220X, Seating is fine but ive been getting mixed feedback that its normal and its too high. So I am not sure. Ive been getting the same temp since my 4770k


You have the famed h220-x? The one i sought so hard in the Canadas... and it's not the god of coolers? *** man?
All the other water coolers were lame, no better than the top air coolers... and louder.
I.. don't... understand


----------



## flowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I was also quoted by Forceman I think that he is getting the same temps with stock settings.
> If your 1.320v is low 70's then you have about low 50's on stock settings.. What ambient temps do you have, less than 10c?
> EDIT:
> Ambient as of the moment is 30-31c
> Idle temps 33-34-32-32, this is with turbo disabled stock speeds
> testing with X264 V2 test load temp is at 61-60-63-59 this is with 1.054V and 4.0Ghz turbo disabled HT enabled.
> 16 threads, 2 loops, normal priority.
> I would say this would be the best baseline testing just to know if something is wrong with my mount or cooling system.


Your ambient is exactly like mine (30-32c)







i live in a tropical country with no airconditioning, case fully closed, the 200R additional fan monting i sealed it with tape (top and side panel), so only 12cm fan intake and 12cm fan exhaust (H80i).
For comparison
idle temps 35-40c, prime95 4hrs around 84-87c, x264 max 80c with 4.5 at 1.15v, if you got 90c at 1.3v thats about right, its high for sure but normal at that kind of ambient







....you are limited by ambient





Im also limited by ambient, nothing i can do









flo


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flowtek*
> 
> Your ambient is exactly like mine (30-32c)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i live in a tropical country with no airconditioning, case fully closed, the 200R additional fan monting i sealed it with tape (top and side panel), so only 12cm fan intake and 12cm fan exhaust (H80i).
> For comparison
> idle temps 35-40c, prime95 4hrs around 84-87c, x264 max 80c with 4.5 at 1.15v, if you got 90c at 1.3v thats about right, its high for sure but normal at that kind of ambient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....you are limited by ambient
> 
> Im also limited by ambient, nothing i can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flo


ok makes more sense with 40c ambient. I had no idea it was 100f.

My temps are in a 21-22c ambient.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I dont even break 75c with GW2 and thats the most CPU intensive game I play.
> 
> It would help me to know to get a more accurate figure on what exactly to expect at stock and 1.300v Vcore. So far people are just giving me its normal or its too high and no actual figures to go with.. For reference I hit about 76c at stock speed (4.4Ghz 4 cores) with 1.200v Vcore (auto)


You are literally killing me. 4.7 @1.24v I don't even see 60 in BF4 Ultra 1080p, only benching gets me out of the 50s, 70s is the worst. I think I might have hit 80 once when I was tryin to get 4.8 right using too much voltage, altho I still need 1.32 for that and I hit high 70s. I thought muh more than that was asking to smoke you chip. I thought swiftech was king, and when I couldn't get it I said left those stupid other AIO coolers, I'm just gonna pay the same price for a D-15, was so jaded. No couldn't afford a custom loop on top of cost of the rig I was building.

I still feel super let down, but happy about the noctua... well if it can keep up with summer.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> You are literally killing me. 4.7 @1.24v I don't even see 60 in BF4 Ultra 1080p, only benching gets me out of the 50s, 70s is the worst. I think I might have hit 80 once when I was tryin to get 4.8 right using too much voltage, altho I still need 1.32 for that and I hit high 70s. I thought muh more than that was asking to smoke you chip. I thought swiftech was king, and when I couldn't get it I said left those stupid other AIO coolers, I'm just gonna pay the same price for a D-15, was so jaded. No couldn't afford a custom loop on top of cost of the rig I was building.
> 
> I still feel super let down, but happy about the noctua... well if it can keep up with summer.


his ambient is like 40c. Thats why.


----------



## Darkhaze

Oh his too? Phew, so the H220-x is a god, i just checked and it's available! Should I sell my d15 and get it? Is it awesomesos like they say?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> Oh his too? Phew, so the H220-x is a god, i just checked and it's available! Should I sell my d15 and get it? Is it awesomesos like they say?


i would keep d15 unless moving to full loop.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i would keep d15 unless moving to full loop.


My laziness agrees with you. I think my brain does too. But I gotta know, how many degrees cooler is the 220-x? right, c'mere google.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i would keep d15 unless moving to full loop.
> 
> 
> 
> My laziness agrees with you. I think my brain does too. But I gotta know, how many degrees cooler is the 220-x? right, c'mere google.
Click to expand...

I had a D14 before and the H220X is about 9-10C better on my end, so probably 5c something coming from a D15?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I had a D14 before and the H220X is about 9-10C better on my end, so probably 5c something coming from a D15?


with those really high ambient temps the delta is gonna be larger.

In benchmarks the difference wasnt that huge.
I definitely doubt the h220x is any better than a h110.

I say it would be maybe 3c-4c better


----------



## balir31

hello guys! this is my first post!
I'm about to oc my 4790k, now I'm in this situation:

mobo gigabyte z97x gaming 5
aio raijintek triton with arctic mx4

47x clock
41x uncore
1.275 vcore
1.82 vrin
1.155 ring voltage
+0.1 a systemagent voltage, i/o analog e digital
turbo disabled

max temp 84c with ambient temp of 24c on occt, xtu and asus realbench. I am going to test also with aida

how is my cpu? and how about my settings?? It is my second oc, so I'm no expert at all...

edit: just finished a 20min test with aida. x47 @ 1.275v is a good, average or low OC??


----------



## EarlZ

So instead of aiming for 4.7Ghz, I'll settle with 4.5Ghz (lol 100Mhz overclock) but I'll look for the lowest possible Vcore just for kicks. WHEA =124 right? so Needs more SA/ A / D voltage?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balir31*
> 
> hello guys! this is my first post!
> I'm about to oc my 4790k, now I'm in this situation:
> 
> mobo gigabyte z97x gaming 5
> aio raijintek triton with arctic mx4
> 
> 47x clock
> 41x uncore
> 1.275 vcore
> 1.82 vrin
> 1.155 ring voltage
> +0.1 a systemagent voltage, i/o analog e digital
> turbo disabled
> 
> max temp 84c with ambient temp of 24c on occt, xtu and asus realbench. I am going to test also with aida
> 
> how is my cpu? and how about my settings?? It is my second oc, so I'm no expert at all...
> 
> edit: just finished a 20min test with aida. x47 @ 1.275v is a good, average or low OC??


Thats pretty much exactly what im running. I'd consider all those numbers good. You could try to bring your vcore down with a buncha stability testing. Im stable at 1.248v. I also prefer Prime95 v26.6 smallFFT test for stability. Seems to show any instabilities faster.


----------



## balir31

thanks! I think I'll give x48 a try before going down with the vcore... and sadly, I think your 1.248v is untouchable for me....


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balir31*
> 
> thanks! I think I'll give x48 a try before going down with the vcore... and sadly, I think your 1.248v is untouchable for me....


Yeah, I think I was blessed with a good chip.


----------



## balir31

well... I just noticed that I can't go over x47..... every time I set x48 via bios, in hwmonitor and cpuz it comes x47. just tried with x49 but nothing... how could this be possible??


----------



## balir31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balir31*
> 
> well... I just noticed that I can't go over x47..... every time I set x48 via bios, in hwmonitor and cpuz it comes x47. just tried with x49 but nothing... how could this be possible??


just resetted the bios and everything is now ok. unfortunately x48 with the previous settings was bsodding too much









I'm now againg at x47 but with 1.265vcore and till now everything seems pretty ok


----------



## Wallboy

Alright, started OCing finally tonight. Doing some quick and dirty stability tests. Here is what I've done so far:

4790k
Freq: 4.6GHz
Vcore: Manual to 1.25v
Cache Freq: Lowered from default of 40x/40x to 38x/38x to make sure that won't be messing with my CPU overclock initially.
Cache Voltage: 1.15v
C-States/EIST: Disabled for stress testing.
All other voltages still on Auto.

Just did 10 mins of OCCT CPU (hit 80c on a core), a pass of x264 stability V2 test, and a few Cinebench R15 renders (score ~927).

About to reboot and goto 4.7GHz and run the same set of tests until I crash, and then slowly start ramping up Vcore. And then once I'm close to my limit, start lengthening the stability tests. Is this an ok way to quickly find my CPUs limit?

Thanks.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> So instead of aiming for 4.7Ghz, I'll settle with 4.5Ghz (lol 100Mhz overclock) but I'll look for the lowest possible Vcore just for kicks. WHEA =124 right? so Needs more SA/ A / D voltage?


Yeah, usually more Vcore. I also clocked down do 4.5 Ghz. I achieved stable 4.6 but I'm on air cooling ad the summer is coming and it will be above 30 degrees here.
I'm still waiting for my new thermal paste. If it works better I might go back to 4.6.

I'm also running @ 4.5 now with all voltages on Auto. My Vcore is 1.2v set Auto by Bios. I'll keep it that way. Everything is stable.
When I was at stable 4.6, I had 1.255v Vcore in Bios and the rest on Auto. It was stable.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wallboy*
> 
> Alright, started OCing finally tonight. Doing some quick and dirty stability tests. Here is what I've done so far:
> 
> 4790k
> Freq: 4.6GHz
> Vcore: Manual to 1.25v
> Cache Freq: Lowered from default of 40x/40x to 38x/38x to make sure that won't be messing with my CPU overclock initially.
> Cache Voltage: 1.15v
> C-States/EIST: Disabled for stress testing.
> All other voltages still on Auto.
> 
> Just did 10 mins of OCCT CPU (hit 80c on a core), a pass of x264 stability V2 test, and a few Cinebench R15 renders (score ~927).
> 
> About to reboot and goto 4.7GHz and run the same set of tests until I crash, and then slowly start ramping up Vcore. And then once I'm close to my limit, start lengthening the stability tests. Is this an ok way to quickly find my CPUs limit?
> 
> Thanks.


I had exaclty the same settings @ 4.6 Ghz (1.255v Vcore, others on Auto), same Cinebench score of 927.
If you go 4.7, you will probably have to ramp up voltages. I did it with 1.299v Vcore and 1.90v VCCIN, rest on Auto.
It was game and everyday use stable but my temps went too high in stress tests (I'm on air cooling)


----------



## MaLiXs

Well I've finally take the time to do some bench and Got pretty good Result !!!

4.9ghz 1.48v 3.9 uncore



and I'm now testing it for stability ... curently running 4.5 @ 1.28v (adaptive)

EDIT : can someone point me out how to edit my submission ... I forgot to add my OC'ed voltage (1.48v)


----------



## Wallboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> I had exaclty the same settings @ 4.6 Ghz (1.255v Vcore, others on Auto), same Cinebench score of 927.
> If you go 4.7, you will probably have to ramp up voltages. I did it with 1.299v Vcore and 1.90v VCCIN, rest on Auto.
> It was game and everyday use stable but my temps went too high in stress tests (I'm on air cooling)


Alright, I just tried 4.7GHz, and ran my same quick tests with no problems. (OCCT CPU 10 minutes, 3 cinebench runs (~947 score), and a pass of x264v2). Though one of my cores reached 88c when running OCCT CPU Test







. I'm guessing I won't be able to go much beyond 1.25v? Or is OCCT usually this hot? Running the x264v2 test, the hottest it got was 77c. Didn't think temperatures went up that fast when only increasing the frequency. Thought that was always more up to what voltage you ran.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wallboy*
> 
> Alright, I just tried 4.7GHz, and ran my same quick tests with no problems. (OCCT CPU 10 minutes, 3 cinebench runs (~947 score), and a pass of x264v2). Though one of my cores reached 88c when running OCCT CPU Test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm guessing I won't be able to go much beyond 1.25v? Or is OCCT usually this hot? Running the x264v2 test, the hottest it got was 77c. Didn't think temperatures went up that fast when only increasing the frequency. Thought that was always more up to what voltage you ran.


Higher frequency=more work accomplished=more power=more heat


----------



## Wallboy

Yeah I knew higher frequency would increase temps, just didn't think by 5+ degrees per 100MHz increase. I'm about to try 1.25v @ 4.8MHz.


----------



## Wallboy

Alright, still going at 1.25v @ 4.8GHz. All my small short tests have passed without issue. Also my max core temp went up only 1 degree that time going from 4.7 to 4.8.

I noticed people mentioning VCCIN having to be changed. In my BIOS I see the Initial and Eventual voltages, both on Auto and my system setting them at 1.85v. Is this VCCIN? When I have to start increasing it, should I make sure both initial and eventual are the same?

Time to restart and try 4.9GHz at 1.25v. I'm predicting it's gonna fail now lol.

EDIT: Yup, x264v2 crashed at 2%. OCCT gave BSOD 101 after a few seconds. Back in Windows and about to try again @ 1.26v

Kept going up by .05v till 1.27v and still get BSOD in OCCT < 30 seconds. Wasn't till 1.275 till OCCT ran for 3-4 minutes before BSOD. Worked my way up to 1.28v with the same BSOD after a few minutes of OCCT. Temps were holding at high 80's still. I also tried changing the Initial/Eventual Input voltage from Auto (1.85) to Manual of 1.90 and still got BSOD after a few minutes of OCCT.

Done testing for the night, but tomorrow I'll continue to increase Vcore slowly. Any suggestions of other voltages I should be changing. So far I've left my Uncore at 38x/38x @ 1.15v.

Thanks.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balir31*
> 
> hello guys! this is my first post!
> I'm about to oc my 4790k, now I'm in this situation:
> 
> mobo gigabyte z97x gaming 5
> aio raijintek triton with arctic mx4
> 
> 47x clock
> 41x uncore
> 1.275 vcore
> 1.82 vrin
> 1.155 ring voltage
> +0.1 a systemagent voltage, i/o analog e digital
> turbo disabled
> 
> max temp 84c with ambient temp of 24c on occt, xtu and asus realbench. I am going to test also with aida
> 
> how is my cpu? and how about my settings?? It is my second oc, so I'm no expert at all...
> 
> edit: just finished a 20min test with aida. x47 @ 1.275v is a good, average or low OC??


47 at 1.275 sounds barely below average. Possibly because your temps are pretty high. You could try raising input voltage.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I just finished a new build. I was just wondering if the temps are normal/acceptable. Haven't built a pc in about ten years, lol






Sorry for noob questions, just not too sure what to think at 2:30 in the morning







. Mobo is 22c,cpu is 35c in bios screen.


----------



## flowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I just finished a new build. I was just wondering if the temps are normal/acceptable. Haven't built a pc in about ten years, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for noob questions, just not too sure what to think at 2:30 in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Mobo is 22c,cpu is 35c in bios screen.


nice built there







, temps are a ok







, 35c cpu in bios is very nice, it will be 24-28c in windows idle.

flo


----------



## ggp759

Dont know if this is the right place to ask but can someone please help me to run the x264 bench? I downloaded the newest one from the op it told me i needed to have avsynth installed so i downloaded the latest also. Upon running the batch file for the bench and after i select 32bit or 64 bit i get various errors including access denied and some dlls not found. What am i doing wrong? Windows 8.1 user. I followed the guide on the bench site about the uac in windows but i still get the same errors. Any help? Thanks and greatly appreciated.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wallboy*
> 
> Alright, still going at 1.25v @ 4.8GHz. All my small short tests have passed without issue. Also my max core temp went up only 1 degree that time going from 4.7 to 4.8.
> 
> I noticed people mentioning VCCIN having to be changed. In my BIOS I see the Initial and Eventual voltages, both on Auto and my system setting them at 1.85v. Is this VCCIN? When I have to start increasing it, should I make sure both initial and eventual are the same?
> 
> Time to restart and try 4.9GHz at 1.25v. I'm predicting it's gonna fail now lol.
> 
> EDIT: Yup, x264v2 crashed at 2%. OCCT gave BSOD 101 after a few seconds. Back in Windows and about to try again @ 1.26v
> 
> Kept going up by .05v till 1.27v and still get BSOD in OCCT < 30 seconds. Wasn't till 1.275 till OCCT ran for 3-4 minutes before BSOD. Worked my way up to 1.28v with the same BSOD after a few minutes of OCCT. Temps were holding at high 80's still. I also tried changing the Initial/Eventual Input voltage from Auto (1.85) to Manual of 1.90 and still got BSOD after a few minutes of OCCT.
> 
> Done testing for the night, but tomorrow I'll continue to increase Vcore slowly. Any suggestions of other voltages I should be changing. So far I've left my Uncore at 38x/38x @ 1.15v.
> 
> Thanks.


However much voltage it took to go from 4.7 to 4.8, it will take more to go from 4.8 to 4.9. You might need to bump input or cache voltage at that point also.


----------



## flowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Dont know if this is the right place to ask but can someone please help me to run the x264 bench? I downloaded the newest one from the op it told me i needed to have avsynth installed so i downloaded the latest also. Upon running the batch file for the bench and after i select 32bit or 64 bit i get various errors including access denied and some dlls not found. What am i doing wrong? Windows 8.1 user. I followed the guide on the bench site about the uac in windows but i still get the same errors. Any help? Thanks and greatly appreciated.


v2
https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk

extract, and just double click on one of the the .bat file, follow the instruction









flo


----------



## balir31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 47 at 1.275 sounds barely below average. Possibly because your temps are pretty high. You could try raising input voltage.


yeah I thougt the same about temperatures. I'm not very happy with my raijintek triton. I bought it because I wanted to try liquid, I wasn't able to do a custom loop and it was reeeeally nice to see inside my case. I'm already thinking about delidding. and maybe get the gelid paste instead of the mx4...

anyway I'm about to lower vcore a bit and see if its stable... I'll also change the input voltage, thanks!


----------



## kl6mk6

Am I the only one that thinks that x264 is an inferior stress test to Prime95? I ran Prime95 v26.6 smallFFT test and came up with instabilities in a much shorter time than with any other test. Sure it runs "unrealistically hot", but thats because it actually puts way more calculations at the cores. Therefore you show instabilities in minuates instead of hours possibly. I did alot of research on programs before settling on that verson of prime and that test for the 4970k. Am i off the mark here?


----------



## craige

*Guyz







*

Having 4790K which is never overclocked in a full tower with high speed fans, but while doing any gaming I get BSOD. I think its cause of high CPU temps as it reached 90C while gaming.

How to confirm its the CPU ? Also, suggest software tht continuously shows CPU temp on the corner while gaming, sumthing like fraps.

*PS: None of my components are overclocked and using stock HSF. Also isn't CPU should not stop and produce bsod even at 90C, as they are rated to run till 100C ?

+ Like to try and use Arctic silver 5 thermal paste now and if then I claim warrenty from intel will it be a problem as they might say I changed the paste?*

PS: Using Asus Z-97 Mobo with Latest Bios.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> *Guyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Having 4790K which is never overclocked in a full tower with high speed fans, but while doing any gaming I get BSOD. I think its cause of high CPU temps as it reached 90C while gaming.
> 
> How to confirm its the CPU ? Also, suggest software tht continuously shows CPU temp on the corner while gaming, sumthing like fraps.
> 
> *PS: None of my components are overclocked and using stock HSF. Also isn't CPU should not stop and produce bsod even at 90C, as they are rated to run till 100C ?
> 
> + Like to try and use Arctic silver 5 thermal paste now and if then I claim warrenty from intel will it be a problem as they might say I changed the paste?*


are u on the latest bios? Older bios feed 4790k too much voltage. Some even 1.3v on auto.


----------



## balir31

just found optimal settings for x47 @ 2.27:

x47 clock
x41 uncore
1.27 vcore
1.80 vrin
1.15 ringv
+0.12 system agent, i/o digital & analog
llc on turbo


----------



## craige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> are u on the latest bios? Older bios feed 4790k too much voltage. Some even 1.3v on auto.


Yes Latest Bios on my Asus Z97 Deluxe Mobo


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Game play video of Crysis 3 @ 1080p, Very High, SMAA T2X
> 
> Core i7 4790K @ 4.2 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs
> 
> Core i5 4690K @ 4.2 GHz (simulated by disabling Hyper Threading of Core i7 4790K)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the videos in 1080p fullscreen so you can see the CPU usage reading and GPU usage reading of MSI Afterburner 4.0


is that only on this one game, or is this something to be concerned about, as I am looking at a stubby 970 for an ITX build.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> *Guyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Having 4790K which is never overclocked in a full tower with high speed fans, but while doing any gaming I get BSOD. I think its cause of high CPU temps as it reached 90C while gaming.
> 
> How to confirm its the CPU ? Also, suggest software tht continuously shows CPU temp on the corner while gaming, sumthing like fraps.
> 
> *PS: None of my components are overclocked and using stock HSF. Also isn't CPU should not stop and produce bsod even at 90C, as they are rated to run till 100C ?
> 
> + Like to try and use Arctic silver 5 thermal paste now and if then I claim warrenty from intel will it be a problem as they might say I changed the paste?*
> 
> PS: Using Asus Z-97 Mobo with Latest Bios.


Stock cooler doing more than just web browsing? I think I see the problem.

Get a real cooler, and that problem goes away. With AIO prices between $50 and $120, cool that 4790K properly.

Also, if you are not overclocking, why did you spend the extra hundred dollars for the "K" SKU? I take it that you do plan to overclock, and as such, the first helpful piece of advice would be to chunk that stock intel crap heatsink. Unless of course you are into electronics. I think it should be able to passively cool maybe a 20 watt transistor.

As far as proper cooling, that largely depends on your budget.

A crappy, but usable air cooler can be had for $20-50.
A good air cooler, or a usable AIO for $50-100
A nice AIO or the best air coolers for $100-150
A custom water loop figure $800-1000 for anything resembling nice. (I'm budgeting $900 for mine).

I currently am running the Corsair H100i GTX which cost $119 new just over a month ago from NewEgg. If your case can handle a 280x140 then I suggest the H110i GT over this one (they are supposedly shipping again), but either one is going to be more than adequate for most anything you'll ever attempt to do with that 4790K, and it will keep it nice and cool.


----------



## balir31

I think I just hitted my wall. [email protected] very stable, x48 crashesh in 10 sec even at 1.31v.....


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balir31*
> 
> I think I just hitted my wall. [email protected] very stable, x48 crashesh in 10 sec even at 1.31v.....


Raise the Vrin.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balir31*
> 
> I think I just hitted my wall. [email protected] very stable, x48 crashesh in 10 sec even at 1.31v.....


Vrin 1.9V

4.8 is tricky. try up to 1.35 Vcore

Some people also have to play with other settings, like IO voltages, uncore/ring/cache voltages and ratios...definitely by 4.9 GHz (although I just today submitted two benchmarks for a giveaway at hwbot/ocesports at both 4.9 and 5.0 GHz merely setting Vcore and multiplier, of course with a 1.9Vrin).

Also, don't consider it stable until it survives an overnighter of P95 blend, and of course, the final test: long uptime of normal use with no bluescreen. I found my stable 4.7 at 1.295Vcore (I had thought it stable at 1.290, but my wife kept noticing it at a bluescreen in the mornings after crunching SETI all night with the enhanced AVX client. Bumped it up another five mils, and not a problem since.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I ran Prime95 26.6 for 10 minutes, with temps between 78.5C and 92C being the highest. I observed 4.32Ghz and at times 4.36Ghz(no thermal throttling). I was wondering if these are acceptable with a Enermax TSE-T40? Or should reapply Arctic Silver 5? Thanks. Idle at desktop is between 28.5C and 31ish C.


----------



## Wallboy

Here is a log of where I'm at struggling at 4.9GHz.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1WFNP_cdKZrRKcjIIT28s-gD47_NfhNU9--t2X1AJPl4/pubhtml

I've stopped increasing VCore at this point because of my temps getting too high now. All other voltages that are not mentioned in the spreadsheet are on Auto. Any idea on what else I could change to get 4.9GHz to work?(Or should I just forget 4.9 given the +0.04v from 4.8 to 4.9 with still no sign of stability?) Otherwise I'm going to dial back to my last 4.8GHz settings that passed my short tests and start dialing down VCore until I find the bottom end for 4.8. Then I'll start lengthening my stress tests looking for 24/7 stability.

Which leads me to my next question. I know everyone has a different opinion on which stress test programs to use for stability. I don't need "synthetic" 24/7 stability. I want real world stability -- Browsing the internet, gaming, etc. So when I start my longer tests, my plan was something like 10-20 loops of x264v2, and an hour or two of OCCT or RealBench.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I ran Prime95 26.6 for 10 minutes, with temps between 78.5C and 92C being the highest. I observed 4.32Ghz and at times 4.36Ghz(no thermal throttling). I was wondering if these are acceptable with a Enermax TSE-T40? Or should reapply Arctic Silver 5? Thanks. Idle at desktop is between 28.5C and 31ish C.


I like Prime 95 for stability. For real world temps I think x264 is probably better. Like 3 passes, or when your temps level out. I like temp programs that graph, so i can see when they are level for a long time. I use open hardware monitor, but it doesnt support alot of newer mobos. Not sure about air cooling temps. 92 seems high, but hopefully someone will chime in for sure. Even though i use enermax fans (because theyre quiet) they're kinda terrible for cooling.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I havent tested games yet. that's all i really care about. thanks for the reply


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I ran Prime95 26.6 for 10 minutes, with temps between 78.5C and 92C being the highest. I observed 4.32Ghz and at times 4.36Ghz(no thermal throttling). I was wondering if these are acceptable with a Enermax TSE-T40? Or should reapply Arctic Silver 5? Thanks. Idle at desktop is between 28.5C and 31ish C.


That seems more than a bit warm. I mean max turbo on a 4790K is 4.4 GHz. Also, why are you adjusting BCLK?

Try reseating, and use something like Noctua NH-D1, Arctic MX-4, or Gelid's stuff. It could be just bad heatsink contact, or it could be the TIM (too much, too little, bad application). Also, try the spread method with the TIM, it generally results in the best temps in tests of the different methods.

Also, is there any special reason you are underclocking the ring? Cache is important to games. Get that back to 40x. Indeed, I try to maintain the 400 MHz difference above 4.8 GHz. (48x cores, 44x ring, and so forth on up). Remember, a computer is a system. For instance the crap about turning off XMP is pure bull, because what good is going from 4.4 GHz on all core, with XMP enabled, to 4.8 GHz with XMP disabled, and taking two minutes longer to run the same benchmark? Get it? You can have a blazing fast core clock, but that only means something if you can feed it at a rate to actually use that clock.

I think you might also want to up the Vcore and Vrin. 1.9V is a good Vrin, and 4.9 GHz is generally (at least two standard deviations) a LOT closer to 1.400 Vcore, and very commonly above.

Late Edit: I just looked up that cooler you have. Unless you have a limitless budget, or at least one that you can consider a 4790K as a toy that can be trashed, be satisfied with 4.7 or 4.8, and get better cooling before going farther. AIOs are cheap and very reliable these days. Oh, and don't attempt prime at any of the higher overclocks on your current cooler (that probably includes 4.6-4.8 for you).


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thanks, I won't push further until I can get a liquid cooler for the CPU.


----------



## TheADLA

Ok, the IC Diamond 7 arrived. (The Gelid was out of stock here lol. I'm happy though I can get a quality thermal paste in China though, and a real one too, not a copy







). So I'm gonna apply it and let it burn in. I think it might need a day or two before I can start a stress test. It's getting summer here and the environment is hot. Around 25 to 28 degrees in my apartment. So 90 degrees on my i7 with 4.6 Ghz was too high. It's not the cooler. It is the ****ty thermal standard paste I applied when building my rig. The Diamond should lower my temps. I'm seeking around 82 under full load for 4.6 maximum.


----------



## Mega Man

ic diamond does not have a " burn in time "


----------



## flowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Thanks, I won't push further until I can get a liquid cooler for the CPU.










thats exactly the same air cooler before i change to H80i.. 90-93c load prime.. now max 80c,.. gaming around 68-70c... 10c drop isnt that bad.. or.. idont know,.. its very hot in here









flo


----------



## EarlZ

10 loops X264 test stable for 1.16V 4.4Ghz but unstable at 4.5Ghz 1.210V? how unreasonable is that? Getting the Watch dog error in win8.1


----------



## DeathAngel74

Stable, so far.....
4.4Ghz @ 1.209V
100BLK , 44 multiplier


----------



## Wallboy

Alright I'm done trying for 4.9GHz, the jump in Vcore I've been trying is too much for my NH-D15. So I ran a few more tests back at 4.8GHz. Here is my Spreadsheet Log:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1WFNP_cdKZrRKcjIIT28s-gD47_NfhNU9--t2X1AJPl4/edit?usp=sharing

1.24v @ 4.8 was a no go pretty quickly in OCCT. 1.245 however seemed to do the job. However when I originally did 4.8GHz at 1.25v, my Cinebench score was ~15 points higher than at 1.245. Could this mean I'm teetering on the edge of stability at this voltage?

I think tomorrow I'm going to try 1.25v Vcore / 1.85v VCCIN / 1.15v Uncore and raise my Uncore back to 40x/40x (And probably leave it there, seems a lot agree pushing the Uncore is pointless and could just add instability.). At those settings I'll start looking for final stability and run an hour or two each of RealBench/OCCT, x264v2. If I pass those, I'll probably just add .005v more to Vcore and call it good. Thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## RickRockerr

Hi! Can someone help me a little bit with my temps? About week ago my temps started to rise. Ambient temp is 25°C and my idle is 55°C. IBT running temps shoot right away to 95-100°C and playing bf4/gta v temps hover on 88-95°C. Stock 4790K with 1.18 Vcore. Cooler is H80i with GT 1850rpm push/pull. I have already swapped the CLP between die and ihs and remounted the block several times. I have tested that the pump is actually working and cleaned the rad. Yesterday I ran virus scan with no results and checked my bios settings. I have also restored bios defaults once. My temps are normally 35°C at idle and ~64°C playing battlefield 4. Any ideas what I should try next? I'm considering about installing clean windows but decided to ask here first.
4790k / Asus VI Impact / 8x8GB 2133Mhz / Win 8.1 pro.

E: my cpu temp is 85 degrees when I'm playing audio surf


----------



## Forceman

Sounds like something is wrong with the pump, you're sure it's working correctly? Maybe a blockage in the hose, or a crimp or something?


----------



## balir31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Vrin 1.9V
> 
> 4.8 is tricky. try up to 1.35 Vcore
> 
> Some people also have to play with other settings, like IO voltages, uncore/ring/cache voltages and ratios...definitely by 4.9 GHz (although I just today submitted two benchmarks for a giveaway at hwbot/ocesports at both 4.9 and 5.0 GHz merely setting Vcore and multiplier, of course with a 1.9Vrin).
> 
> Also, don't consider it stable until it survives an overnighter of P95 blend, and of course, the final test: long uptime of normal use with no bluescreen. I found my stable 4.7 at 1.295Vcore (I had thought it stable at 1.290, but my wife kept noticing it at a bluescreen in the mornings after crunching SETI all night with the enhanced AVX client. Bumped it up another five mils, and not a problem since.


still getting bsod:

vrin vas already at 1.9v when i started with the x48. today I did a few tests and thelast was like this:

x48 clock
x41 uncore
1.335 vcore
1.9 vrin
1.16 ringv
+0.120 sysagent, I/O digital & analog voltage
llc turbo

closed an xtu benchmark with 1147 and 88c
crashed occt after 1 min and 91c

won't go up to 1.35v, temps are too high.

i think I'm going to take off the cooler and see if the thermal paste is ok... they are too high!


----------



## TheADLA

Wow. I'm getting old though. Back in the days, we gave squad about thermal paste. I guess times changed. I really had a crappy paste before. My temperatures are down 8 degrees. Before I had 91 degrees XTU Benchmark @4.6 Ghz 1.253v Vcore. With the IC Diamond 7 right away, no burn in time, I have a one time max hit of 83 degrees, but most of the time it was around 80. Nice









So I will leave it @4.6 Ghz 1.253v Vcore (rest voltages @ Auto, Uncore 4.0). I'm gonna play some GTA V now


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I ran Prime95 26.6 for 10 minutes, with temps between 78.5C and 92C being the highest. I observed 4.32Ghz and at times 4.36Ghz(no thermal throttling). I was wondering if these are acceptable with a Enermax TSE-T40? Or should reapply Arctic Silver 5? Thanks. Idle at desktop is between 28.5C and 31ish C.


Don't run prime 95 on adaptive voltage. Or at all, until you are a lot more advanced at overclocking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wallboy*
> 
> Alright I'm done trying for 4.9GHz, the jump in Vcore I've been trying is too much for my NH-D15. So I ran a few more tests back at 4.8GHz. Here is my Spreadsheet Log:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1WFNP_cdKZrRKcjIIT28s-gD47_NfhNU9--t2X1AJPl4/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> 1.24v @ 4.8 was a no go pretty quickly in OCCT. 1.245 however seemed to do the job. However when I originally did 4.8GHz at 1.25v, my Cinebench score was ~15 points higher than at 1.245. Could this mean I'm teetering on the edge of stability at this voltage?
> 
> I think tomorrow I'm going to try 1.25v Vcore / 1.85v VCCIN / 1.15v Uncore and raise my Uncore back to 40x/40x (And probably leave it there, seems a lot agree pushing the Uncore is pointless and could just add instability.). At those settings I'll start looking for final stability and run an hour or two each of RealBench/OCCT, x264v2. If I pass those, I'll probably just add .005v more to Vcore and call it good. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks.


How much voltage did you need for the last multiplier? You are going to need 100-150% that much for this one. Bumping vring or vrin may also be necessary, or at least helpful.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Don't run prime 95 on adaptive voltage. Or at all, until you are a lot more advanced at overclocking.


With the version he's using there won't be any over voltage caused by adaptive since there's no AVX in 26.6. That being said, I toyed around with 26.6 on my 4790k and found it to be pretty useless for stability testing. 27.9 does a much better job (like insta-crash a setting that was 50min stable on this funny x264 stability test







)


----------



## Wallboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> How much voltage did you need for the last multiplier? You are going to need 100-150% that much for this one. Bumping vring or vrin may also be necessary, or at least helpful.


I have not done any long term stress testing yet. I just wanted to quickly find my CPUs limit by doing a few short test runs and all my short tests passed until I hit 4.9GHz in which I seemed to a hit a wall and couldn't pass them even with upwards of 1.3v (which isn't uprising given other peoples results). But at that point I just gave up trying for 4.9 as OCCT was hitting 92c on a core. You can see all my current tests in my spreadsheet I linked: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1WFNP_cdKZrRKcjIIT28s-gD47_NfhNU9--t2X1AJPl4/edit?usp=sharing

If I can get stable at ~1.25v @ 4.8, I'd be extremely happy and the chip sounds like it would be above the average overclocker. I'll start running longer x264v2, OCCT, RealBench tests a little later tonight.


----------



## Wallboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> With the version he's using there won't be any over voltage caused by adaptive since there's no AVX in 26.6. That being said, I toyed around with 26.6 on my 4790k and found it to be pretty useless for stability testing. 27.9 does a much better job (like insta-crash a setting that was 50min stable on this funny x264 stability test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Much better job of what? Purposely crashing your system on a load/heat that will probably never be seen in a real world task? So then why not run 28.5 as that seems to be even harsher on Haswell? Has anyone encountered instability after passing 15-20 loops of x264v2 and 1 or 2 hours of RealBench?

On my old Q6600 system, I couldn't run Prime95 for more than a few hours before crashing, but it passed what was considered real world stability tests at that time. I then used that overclocked system for 7+ years without ANY instability. (well besides my RAM taking a dump after 5 years and having to replace a dead HDD).

Maybe that will differ with this system, but I'm going to be taking the same approach when it comes to stress testing for real world stability.


----------



## jdorje

prime95 27.9 does detect instability much faster than x264. This is a plus. If you use the right settings, it's about 10c hotter than x264. This is a minus, but not a fatal one if your original overclock is a little conservative. It could cost you one multiplier, for instance.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wallboy*
> 
> I have not done any long term stress testing yet. I just wanted to quickly find my CPUs limit by doing a few short test runs and all my short tests passed until I hit 4.9GHz in which I seemed to a hit a wall and couldn't pass them even with upwards of 1.3v (which isn't uprising given other peoples results). But at that point I just gave up trying for 4.9 as OCCT was hitting 92c on a core. You can see all my current tests in my spreadsheet I linked: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1WFNP_cdKZrRKcjIIT28s-gD47_NfhNU9--t2X1AJPl4/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> If I can get stable at ~1.25v @ 4.8, I'd be extremely happy and the chip sounds like it would be above the average overclocker. I'll start running longer x264v2, OCCT, RealBench tests a little later tonight.


If I want 4.8 i need 1.31v, 4.9 - 1.36v but the bench scores are low so I assume it could use some more voltage. I don't see much sense in going for 5 other than fun, but I gotta reapply my TIM, i did a half assed job last time, and I've always meant to do it.

I stick with 4.7 and 1.24v, I'm more comfortable with that, at least gaming especially because 4.8 isn't significantly better, not worth crossing 1.3v.
I leave it at 4.4 - 1.175v cstates and speedstep on when I'm not.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wallboy*
> 
> Much better job of what? Purposely crashing your system on a load/heat that will probably never be seen in a real world task? So then why not run 28.5 as that seems to be even harsher on Haswell?


Heat output was pretty much the same on my chip between 27.9 and the x264 stuff, so if one is unrealistic, the other is too. No game uses FMA3, so you tell me why I should run 28.5 for everyday stability?


----------



## Wallboy

I wasn't implying you should, that was the point. I just don't really trust these highly synthetic tools like Prime95, as a good tool for testing real world stability. They only seem to be good at quickly find your CPU's limit. I used OCCT to quickly find that 4.8 was the wall before a lot more vcore was needed for 4.9. I'm about to run some longer x264v2 and RealBench tests now at 4.8GHz to finalize my overclock and then move on to my GPUs.

But again, my old system couldn't run Prime95 for more than an hour or two without crashing. Yet I ran that system for my everyday needs: gaming, video encoding, rendering, etc without any issues for 7+ years. Had I pushed for Prime95 stability, I would have had to run the system slower(or a lot hotter).

I know every system is different and that was just my own personal experience with that chip. Just seems so many try to get 100% stable in these extremely synthetic tools, that they may be sacrificing a potential higher overclock that will be stable for real world tasks.

But, that's just my opinion and my own experience.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wallboy*
> 
> I
> But again, my old system couldn't run Prime95 for more than an hour or two without crashing. Yet I ran that system for my everyday needs: gaming, video encoding, rendering, etc without any issues for 7+ years.


I agree with you, best stability test is running whatever you do with it on a daily basis.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 10 loops X264 test stable for 1.16V 4.4Ghz but unstable at 4.5Ghz 1.210V? how unreasonable is that? Getting the Watch dog error in win8.1


Sounds pretty close to the luck of the draw I got.

Unconditionally stable

4.4 = 1.185
4.5 = 1.200
4.6 = 1.235
4.7 = 1.295

Still working on stability tweaks

4.8 = 1.325
4.9 = 1.400
5.0 = 1.425

I'm still playing with those last three. I think I can get those voltages down with some effort.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wallboy*
> 
> Alright I'm done trying for 4.9GHz, the jump in Vcore I've been trying is too much for my NH-D15. So I ran a few more tests back at 4.8GHz. Here is my Spreadsheet Log:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1WFNP_cdKZrRKcjIIT28s-gD47_NfhNU9--t2X1AJPl4/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> 1.24v @ 4.8 was a no go pretty quickly in OCCT. 1.245 however seemed to do the job. However when I originally did 4.8GHz at 1.25v, my Cinebench score was ~15 points higher than at 1.245. Could this mean I'm teetering on the edge of stability at this voltage?
> 
> I think tomorrow I'm going to try 1.25v Vcore / 1.85v VCCIN / 1.15v Uncore and raise my Uncore back to 40x/40x (And probably leave it there, seems a lot agree pushing the Uncore is pointless and could just add instability.). At those settings I'll start looking for final stability and run an hour or two each of RealBench/OCCT, x264v2. If I pass those, I'll probably just add .005v more to Vcore and call it good. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks.


Those voltages seem a bit low for unconditional stability.

Prime it.

I'm betting your 4.8 sweet spot is closer to 1.300 to 1.350 (what is that? a full standard deviation?)


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> Hi! Can someone help me a little bit with my temps? About week ago my temps started to rise. Ambient temp is 25°C and my idle is 55°C. IBT running temps shoot right away to 95-100°C and playing bf4/gta v temps hover on 88-95°C. Stock 4790K with 1.18 Vcore. Cooler is H80i with GT 1850rpm push/pull. I have already swapped the CLP between die and ihs and remounted the block several times. I have tested that the pump is actually working and cleaned the rad. Yesterday I ran virus scan with no results and checked my bios settings. I have also restored bios defaults once. My temps are normally 35°C at idle and ~64°C playing battlefield 4. Any ideas what I should try next? I'm considering about installing clean windows but decided to ask here first.
> 4790k / Asus VI Impact / 8x8GB 2133Mhz / Win 8.1 pro.
> 
> E: my cpu temp is 85 degrees when I'm playing audio surf


Are the fins clogging? I've had this H100i GTX for under a month, and I had to remove it and clean it last night, as it was pretty clogged with the fine stuff not caught by the top stock air filter on this 750D. It was so bad, indeed, that I switched the mounting too. It was push intake to chassis, now it's a pull intake to chassis. Supposedly this is easier to clean. We shall see.

We also need to look up that guy in RSA who does the aftermarket dust filters for Corsair chassis. I have his url saved somewhere.

Edit: This guy Dust filters from here


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Heat output was pretty much the same on my chip between 27.9 and the x264 stuff, so if one is unrealistic, the other is too. No game uses FMA3, so you tell me why I should run 28.5 for everyday stability?


Because you paid $335 for the function?

Accepting lower standards of testing will only lead to the sales of faulty chips later with the same excuse they use with the stock heatsinks ("well, using all of the capabilities of this chip goes beyond average use which is web browsing").

If I buy a vector processor with multiple CPUs, I want to make sure it works as advertised, and not at some low "averaqe use" scenario.

The overclocks produced by the more extensive testing may be sometimes lower than those produced otherwise, but I would trust the harsher tested overclock before I would the wimpy one.

Just because you use it for games now doesn't mean you won't be doing something else with it later, and remember, every person who accepts a substandard test and calls it' results "stable" contributes to ACCEPTANCE of faulty hardware later, and indeed, FOX-news style, makes the excuse for the faulty hardware now.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Because you paid $335 for the function?
> 
> Accepting lower standards of testing will only lead to the sales of faulty chips later with the same excuse they use with the stock heatsinks ("well, using all of the capabilities of this chip goes beyond average use which is web browsing").
> 
> If I buy a vector processor with multiple CPUs, I want to make sure it works as advertised, and not at some low "averaqe use" scenario.
> 
> The overclocks produced by the more extensive testing may be sometimes lower than those produced otherwise, but I would trust the harsher tested overclock before I would the wimpy one.
> 
> Just because you use it for games now doesn't mean you won't be doing something else with it later, and remember, every person who accepts a substandard test and calls it' results "stable" contributes to ACCEPTANCE of faulty hardware later, and indeed, FOX-news style, makes the excuse for the faulty hardware now.


If that's your usage scenario, go for it. But don't come back complaining about your processor starting to degrade


----------



## midicronica

Hi, I was just wondering but does anyone have any issues with Adaptive vcore settings and it spiking above the limit you have set for it?

I'm running a 4790k with an Asus Maximus Hero VII and I'm running 4.6ghz stable at 1.245v.
Problem is when is I set the Adaptrive turbo settings to 1.245v while leaving offset on auto, it still spikes above it sometimes going to 1.3v+.
My only solution so far has been to set it to 1.255v with an offset voltage of around -.040.
By doing this, my voltage doesn't go above 1.245v most of the time but sometimes it will spike up to 1.279v.
Setting the offset any higher will of course run me into stability issues. Does anyone else have these kind of issues too or is this normal behavior?
I also have my Windows 7 power settings to balanced and not performance.

I'm not using any stress testing applications after setting it to Adaptive. I've only tested the spikes by watching 4k video on YouTube or just playing random games. I'll tab out and check hardware monitor to check the max voltage and discover it spiked.

I was also reading about setting a manual overclock and enabling C-States/EIST to have it automatically throttle the voltage down without having to use Adaptive so there wouldn't be any spikes but I still haven't gotten it to work with my board. I've tried setting the cpu vcore manually and the cache voltage while setting support with the C7 C-state but still, my voltages remain static.

Another weird issue I have though is when I have tried this, I notice hardware monitor, Intel extreme tuning utility and cpu-z all show my vcore as a static voltage but when I open up AI-Suite, it actually shows my voltage throttle down. It's the only app that shows this but I'm skeptical about trusting it's readings.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midicronica*
> 
> Hi, I was just wondering but does anyone have any issues with Adaptive vcore settings and it spiking above the limit you have set for it?
> 
> I'm running a 4790k with an Asus Maximus Hero VII and I'm running 4.6ghz stable at 1.245v.
> Problem is when is I set the Adaptrive turbo settings to 1.245v while leaving offset on auto, it still spikes above it sometimes going to 1.3v+.
> My only solution so far has been to set it to 1.255v with an offset voltage of around -.040.
> By doing this, my voltage doesn't go above 1.245v most of the time but sometimes it will spike up to 1.279v.
> Setting the offset any higher will of course run me into stability issues. Does anyone else have these kind of issues too or is this normal behavior?
> I also have my Windows 7 power settings to balanced and not performance.
> 
> I'm not using any stress testing applications after setting it to Adaptive. I've only tested the spikes by watching 4k video on YouTube or just playing random games. I'll tab out and check hardware monitor to check the max voltage and discover it spiked.
> 
> I was also reading about setting a manual overclock and enabling C-States/EIST to have it automatically throttle the voltage down without having to use Adaptive so there wouldn't be any spikes but I still haven't gotten it to work with my board. I've tried setting the cpu vcore manually and the cache voltage while setting support with the C7 C-state but still, my voltages remain static.
> 
> Another weird issue I have though is when I have tried this, I notice hardware monitor, Intel extreme tuning utility and cpu-z all show my vcore as a static voltage but when I open up AI-Suite, it actually shows my voltage throttle down. It's the only app that shows this but I'm skeptical about trusting it's readings.


Yes, that's what adaptive does (spike the voltages under certain loads) and that's why it is not recommended. Running manual voltage with C-staes will let the voltage drop under idle, it is just that most utilities (like CPU-Z) show the VID, which doesn't change. If you want to see the actual Vcore, AISuite looks like it is showing correctly for you, or you can use HWInfo. Under the sensors tab in HWInfo, near the bottom of the list, it will show the actual Vcore, while up near the top, under the CPU tab, you can see the VID.


----------



## midicronica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yes, that's what adaptive does (spike the voltages under certain loads) and that's why it is not recommended. Running manual voltage with C-staes will let the voltage drop under idle, it is just that most utilities (like CPU-Z) show the VID, which doesn't change. If you want to see the actual Vcore, AISuite looks like it is showing correctly for you, or you can use HWInfo. Under the sensors tab in HWInfo, near the bottom of the list, it will show the actual Vcore, while up near the top, under the CPU tab, you can see the VID.


Yeah, I actually just downloaded hardware info to check myself. It does show my vcore drop and peak appropriately when under load. I'm just wondering though, why is it when I have it set to adaptive that CPU-Z, Hardware Monitor, and Intel Extreme Tuning Utility show my voltages change but as soon as I set it to manual with C-States, it remains static?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midicronica*
> 
> Yeah, I actually just downloaded hardware info to check myself. It does show my vcore drop and peak appropriately when under load. I'm just wondering though, why is it when I have it set to adaptive that CPU-Z, Hardware Monitor, and Intel Extreme Tuning Utility show my voltages change but as soon as I set it to manual with C-States, it remains static?


Because in Adaptive the VID is changing based on what the CPU wants, while in manual you are overriding the VID with your selected manual voltage, making it effectively static.


----------



## midicronica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Because in Adaptive the VID is changing based on what the CPU wants, while in manual you are overriding the VID with your selected manual voltage, making it effectively static.


Got it! Thanks! this clears up everything for me.
I really wasn't comfortable using adaptive. It bugged me that it would spike so unnecessarily high when it wasn't needed.


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Sounds like something is wrong with the pump, you're sure it's working correctly? Maybe a blockage in the hose, or a crimp or something?


I took the pump outside from the case and powered it to try if there is air in the pump. No air and the pump is spinning (I can feel it). I tried to press the tubes everywhere to feel if there was a blockage or something. There is no difference in temps. If my pc is on many hours my idle temps are 60°C. I think I need to RMA the cooler,


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> I took the pump outside from the case and powered it to try if there is air in the pump. No air and the pump is spinning (I can feel it). I tried to press the tubes everywhere to feel if there was a blockage or something. There is no difference in temps. If my pc is on many hours my idle temps are 60°C. I think I need to RMA the cooler,


Is one tube hotter than the other at the radiator? That could indicate a blockage, even if the pump is running.


----------



## v1ral

Alright this is getting irritating.
I've crashed numerous times with my *stable* 2 hours of x264, 1 hour of OCCT, 1 hour of Realbench etc, what gives.

This ONLY happens when I enable power saving features C7 C-states, C1E and EIST, is there something I am missing?
Doing the stress test SHOULD give me some kind of stability?

It doesn't crash with EVERYTHING that deals with power saving features disabled, are power saving features pointless?

Should I test longer?
Temps don't exceed 82c on the highest cores at all.
My VID was 1.215 I've had to raise it to 1.22-1.24 to see if raising it would cure my issues but the higher I go the system acts weird.
Just now I crashed at desktop trying to type this rant of mine, so overclocking pro's what should I do?

Settings:
Core x47
Uncore x40
VID 1.213-1.24
Uncore 1.15
VCCIN 1.825 *should I adjust this to 1.9-1.95?
RAM XMP 9-9-9-24 1.5 volts
Vdroop 100%
Power savings disabled

VID @ 1.215 passes 1-2 hours of stress testing programs going higher just raises temps and I've kept Uncore the same through out.

I suppose I shouldn't be ranting about this cause perhaps I have an unstable system but why would power saving features be causing instability when enabled?

Thoughts?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Is one tube hotter than the other at the radiator? That could indicate a blockage, even if the pump is running.


Yes. Another tube is very warm and another one is cold. What could cause a blockage in closed AIO cooler? Or is there anyway to fix it or is the RMA only option?


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Running manual voltage with C-staes will let the voltage drop under idle....


I've given up on getting that to work for me, tried everything it just won't, will wait for z170.


----------



## craige

I wonder under windows 7 power settings, what should be "Minimum Processor State"..... Should it be 100% OR 5% ?

Also, which Prime95 torture test is best - *Blend OR small FFT's ?* and where to check temps within Prime95 software ?

Please guide me.


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> If I want 4.8 i need 1.31v, 4.9 - 1.36v but the bench scores are low so I assume it could use some more voltage. I don't see much sense in going for 5 other than fun, but I gotta reapply my TIM, i did a half assed job last time, and I've always meant to do it.
> 
> I stick with 4.7 and 1.24v, I'm more comfortable with that, at least gaming especially because 4.8 isn't significantly better, not worth crossing 1.3v.
> I leave it at 4.4 - 1.175v cstates and speedstep on when I'm not.


Mine also does 4.8 @ 1.31v, but seems I need more than 1.36v to get to 4.9. At that point, it's more heat than my D15 can handle.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> Mine also does 4.8 @ 1.31v, but seems I need more than 1.36v to get to 4.9. At that point, it's more heat than my D15 can handle.


Mine might run at [email protected], but it'a starving for power, I don't remember the temps. What's are max op temp, and max good idea temp?


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> I wonder under windows 7 power settings, what should be "Minimum Processor State"..... Should it be 100% OR 5% ?
> 
> Also, which Prime95 torture test is best - *Blend OR small FFT's ?* and where to check temps within Prime95 software ?
> 
> Please guide me.


5 or 10 %. At 10 % or 5 % mine used to idle at 800 Mhz. However, since I'm overclocked, it doesn't do that anymore. Even though my Minimum state is at 10 % and I have EIST enabled in Bios. My downclock max is 4 Ghz now usually.









Prime95 is not supposed to be good for Haswell as I read here. You can use OCCT, Intel XTU or AIDA64.


----------



## Wallboy

Alright I think I found my current stable settings:

i7 4790k
4.8GHz
40x/40x Uncore
1.255 VCore
1.15 Uncore
1.86 VCCIN
Auto for everything else

Did:

15 loops of x264v2 (~2 hours)
1 Hour RealBench Stress
10 back to back XTU Benches (~1190 score)
Many Cinebench runs (~970 score)

I've now re-enabled EIST and Enabled C-States. Left Manual voltages on the above settings. I was told my Vcore would drop with different loads because of the C-states however, only my frequency is adjusting -- vcore is holding steady at 1.255. When I used adaptive it would fluctuate around with different loads. Power settings in Windows are set on 5%/100% Min/Max. C-States are definitely working as I'm viewing them in RealTemp TI. When they were set on Auto in BIOS they are disabled. If I have to go back to Adaptive, do I enter what I have in Manual in the "Additional" voltage spot?

EDIT: Well hwinfo shows the cores dropping to 0.000v, but in Aida64 the vcore doesn't drop like it used to. Maybe Aida64 was only showing me the VID.

Going to go play some games now to test the overclock.

Thanks.


----------



## drake7500

4.7 is too hot for summer now i'm stable @4.6 GHz with 1.25 Vcore and RAM @2400 10-12-12-35 CR2
max temp 83c under Prime95 / 67c under XTU

Log

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1U4imFAUAX8bFwLWnvxaCby9uksd0IRtcP6Ub7a4096Y


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drake7500*
> 
> 4.7 is too hot for summer now i'm stable @4.6 GHz with 1.25 Vcore and RAM @2400 10-12-12-35 CR2
> max temp 83c under Prime95 / 67c under XTU
> 
> Log
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1U4imFAUAX8bFwLWnvxaCby9uksd0IRtcP6Ub7a4096Y


I feel you on this one. Same here with summer. I went back to 4.5 Ghz. Gave me a nice 77 degrees on XTU. But I'm on Air. Not water like you. On 4.6, I get 85 on XTU. I might put mine under water later this year.


----------



## ggp759

I have found the core vid i want and after some stress testing i have enabled c-states. Isnt the voltage supposed to go up and down as needed when those are enabled? In windows i get cpu vcore 1.29 which is the static i set in the bios. Even when the pc is idle it stays at 1.29. Checked with core temp and hwinfo. Am i missing something? thanks guys.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> I have found the core vid i want and after some stress testing i have enabled c-states. Isnt the voltage supposed to go up and down as needed when those are enabled? In windows i get cpu vcore 1.29 which is the static i set in the bios. Even when the pc is idle it stays at 1.29. Checked with core temp and hwinfo. Am i missing something? thanks guys.


If you were to use say HWMonitor your vcore or in the case of my example vid (the hwmonitor name for the value) would be reported as constant. In HWMonitor the actual voltage is listed as "vin4" and you will recognize it because the minimum voltage would show as something like .016 and the maximum would be the same as what your manual voltage is set to (1.29 in your case).


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> I have found the core vid i want and after some stress testing i have enabled c-states. Isnt the voltage supposed to go up and down as needed when those are enabled? In windows i get cpu vcore 1.29 which is the static i set in the bios. Even when the pc is idle it stays at 1.29. Checked with core temp and hwinfo. Am i missing something? thanks guys.


In HWInfo, make sure you are looking at the Vcore located down near the bottom of the list (under the motherboard or sensor section) and not the VID which is what shows under the CPU section.


----------



## Forceman

weird double post


----------



## ggp759

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> In HWInfo, make sure you are looking at the Vcore located down near the bottom of the list (under the motherboard or sensor section) and not the VID which is what shows under the CPU section.


Thanks for that. its variable. There are 4 vcores. vcore0 to vcore3. Those are variable. thanks again.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> Yes. Another tube is very warm and another one is cold. What could cause a blockage in closed AIO cooler? Or is there anyway to fix it or is the RMA only option?


RMA that thing!!!!!!!!!

Without voiding the warranty, there is no way to tell, but that's definitely a blockage since you say the pump is running.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> I wonder under windows 7 power settings, what should be "Minimum Processor State"..... Should it be 100% OR 5% ?
> 
> Also, which Prime95 torture test is best - *Blend OR small FFT's ?* and where to check temps within Prime95 software ?
> 
> Please guide me.


Leave that at 5%. Setting it to 100% will simply disable EIST, etc, and you'll be burning up the juice at idle.

As far as P95, stress test with blend. it does several workload profiles. Small FFT is a good cooling system worst-case test, as it will do almost everything in-cache, and really crank up the heat. Blend is he one you really want to use for stability testing though, because of the mix.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Prime95 is not supposed to be good for Haswell as I read here. You can use OCCT, Intel XTU or AIDA64.


That's the OLDER versions of P95. The newer ones are Haswell certified now.

The other tests are great for stability testing with light to medium workloads, but as such, not a true stress test. A STRESS test should be worst-case scenario for workload, while still keeping things general, such as the P95 "Blend" test.

Also, as far as what they stress, how are the others compiled? Are they compiled for maximum compatibility? Runtime optimization path and unit detection? Seriously, there are performance issues between AVX and AVX2 even, and an AVX test on an AVX2 chip is inappropriate, and not testing the chip.

Again, like they say, it boils down to what you do with it in real life, but you should at least run a stress test that tests EVERYTHING, while maxing everything out.


----------



## RickRockerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> RMA that thing!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Without voiding the warranty, there is no way to tell, but that's definitely a blockage since you say the pump is running.


Thanks for your help







I'm using my boxed cooler at the moment (which is sad







) and just filled the RMA form.


----------



## Droidriven

OK, I've got all my other parts, now its down to ordering my CPU, should I take my chances and get the 4790k from superbiiz for $316+shipping or from silicon lottery @4.8ghz for $329?

Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


----------



## DirektEffekt

Hi guys, just wondering what kind of max vCores you have been running. I recently delidded and I have got 4.8GHz at 1.28v and I'd like to push for 5, but I am not sure what kind of voltages would be considered dangerous on these chips. I know I had a 3770k that I ran 1.45v on daily, but I don't know if these chips are any different.


----------



## TooManyAlpacas

For 24/7 Usage I personal don't go over 1.35, but I can not get to 4.8 stable without going around 1.4 I have been at 1.45 and had decent temps. If you run a higher Voltage 24/7 the life of your chip will not be as long as others. My max Vcore is never over 1.35 on a daily basis


----------



## TPCbench

My Core i7 4790K @ 4.4 GHz is stable in x264 Stability Test v2 for 9 hours

1.16 Vcore (BIOS setting) / 1.174 Vcore (HWiNFO reading)
1.89 VRIN (BIOS setting) / 1.920 VRIN (HWiNFO reading)
VRIN LLC set to Turbo
Uncore ratio set to 34
Intel XMP enabled (4GBx2 DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31 2T)

I'm using Noctua NH-U12S. Ambient temperature is ~30 C. Max core temperature is 76 C according to HWiNFO.

Do I have an average chip ?

Currently testing 4.4 GHz using 1.15 Vcore (BIOS setting) / 1.164 Vcore (HWiNFO reading)

Thanks

edit:
After 6 hours, 1.15 Vcore crashed. Looks like I really need 1.16 Vcore for 4.4 GHz


----------



## benjamen50

I've tried literally like everything to try to get my computer to not BSOD on idle with my i7 4790K 4.7 GHz core / 4.4 Uncore overclock with Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK.

My last resort is to disable C3, C6/C7 C-states, 8 watts (with all c-states) or 10-15 watts (with C3 enabled) or 24 watts (No C-states. CPU voltage basically sits between 1.30 to 1.34v) for CPU idling power usage.

Any other ideas that could stop this idle 0x101 bsod before I do it?

I tried adjusting Vcore, vrin, cache, input / output cpu voltage, dram voltage, system agent voltage and also tried using a manual or offset voltage.

I wonder if I/O / PCH voltage will help?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I've tried literally like everything to try to get my computer to not BSOD on idle with my i7 4790K 4.7 GHz core / 4.4 Uncore overclock with Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK.
> 
> My last resort is to disable C3, C6/C7 C-states, 8 watts (with all c-states) or 10-15 watts (with C3 enabled) or 24 watts (No C-states. CPU voltage basically sits between 1.30 to 1.34v) for CPU idling power usage.
> 
> Any other ideas that could stop this idle 0x101 bsod before I do it?
> 
> I tried adjusting Vcore, vrin, cache, input / output cpu voltage, dram voltage, system agent voltage and also tried using a manual or offset voltage.
> 
> I wonder if I/O / PCH voltage will help?


drop cache down to 4.0ghz and see if it helps. You say you adjusted it but not in what way.

Does the issue go away at stock? After trying all that I would want to make sure its not doing it at stock settings.


----------



## benjamen50

The uncore is configured as 44x uncore with 100.00 MHz base clock, which goes to 4.4 GHz. The cache voltage is 1.2V, VRIN, 1.8V at the moment. I'll try it on stock and see how that goes. If it runs stable at stock, then I'll get the 4.0 uncore set. Thanks.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> The uncore is configured as 44x uncore with 100.00 MHz base clock, which goes to 4.4 GHz. The cache voltage is 1.2V, VRIN, 1.8V at the moment. I'll try it on stock and see how that goes. If it runs stable at stock, then I'll get the 4.0 uncore set. Thanks.


its worth a shot. Good luck!


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> The uncore is configured as 44x uncore with 100.00 MHz base clock, which goes to 4.4 GHz. The cache voltage is 1.2V, VRIN, 1.8V at the moment. I'll try it on stock and see how that goes. If it runs stable at stock, then I'll get the 4.0 uncore set. Thanks.


The z97x-ud5h-bk should run great. I set my memory to xmp profile 1, turned off cpu turbo, and testing ended up with my multiplier at 47x at 1.240v(bios). I left everything else auto defaulted until i got that stable.

Like you said, try setting everything back to default. if that boots, only tweak one setting at a time. Work your way up to 4.7. Also, make sure your windows power setting is on balanced until you get all the bugs sorted out.


----------



## carlhil2

I am back with a new DC build. will be running system stock, on water..


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> My Core i7 4790K @ 4.4 GHz is stable in x264 Stability Test v2 for 9 hours
> 
> 1.16 Vcore (BIOS setting) / 1.174 Vcore (HWiNFO reading)
> 1.89 VRIN (BIOS setting) / 1.920 VRIN (HWiNFO reading)
> VRIN LLC set to Turbo
> Uncore ratio set to 34
> Intel XMP enabled (4GBx2 DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31 2T)
> 
> I'm using Noctua NH-U12S. Ambient temperature is ~30 C. Max core temperature is 76 C according to HWiNFO.
> 
> Do I have an average chip ?
> 
> Currently testing 4.4 GHz using 1.15 Vcore (BIOS setting) / 1.164 Vcore (HWiNFO reading)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> edit:
> After 6 hours, 1.15 Vcore crashed. Looks like I really need 1.16 Vcore for 4.4 GHz


4.4 at 1.16v sounds below average. Of course you won't really know until you push higher voltages. 4.4 is, you know, stock speed. Also you shouldn't need more than the default 1.75v input voltage on that, and possibly less.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I've tried literally like everything to try to get my computer to not BSOD on idle with my i7 4790K 4.7 GHz core / 4.4 Uncore overclock with Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK.
> 
> My last resort is to disable C3, C6/C7 C-states, 8 watts (with all c-states) or 10-15 watts (with C3 enabled) or 24 watts (No C-states. CPU voltage basically sits between 1.30 to 1.34v) for CPU idling power usage.
> 
> Any other ideas that could stop this idle 0x101 bsod before I do it?
> 
> I tried adjusting Vcore, vrin, cache, input / output cpu voltage, dram voltage, system agent voltage and also tried using a manual or offset voltage.
> 
> I wonder if I/O / PCH voltage will help?


That sounds bizarre and unfixable. You aren't on adaptive voltage for that, are you? Have you tried disabling eist? Or dropping the ring multiplier?


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> That sounds bizarre and unfixable. You aren't on adaptive voltage for that, are you? Have you tried disabling eist? Or dropping the ring multiplier?


Dropping my ring multiplier (and possibly disabling EIST if it still happens) is what I'm planning to do after I try out default settings for a few days and see if I get any BSOD's. CPU voltage is on manual mode, 1.31v. (CPU Voltage does fluctuate due to power saving settings of course.)


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> OK, I've got all my other parts, now its down to ordering my CPU, should I take my chances and get the 4790k from superbiiz for $316+shipping or from silicon lottery @4.8ghz for $329?
> 
> Tapped under ice from my Ice Cold lollipopped S3


That depends entirely on the voltage the 4.8 requires, I have an average(ish) chip, I think (RMA'd the one I bought cuz it was pulling 1.3v stock auto, intel overnighted me a new one, but u gotta pay for it (+$25 shipping) then get refunded when u send the rma back. I ended up being refunded for the shipping cuz they're return shipping was weird and supports english was bad. It was actually very simple... in proper english. And since it took a while and the market was in my favor, i made $60 CDN!

Anyway, I need 1.31v to run 4.8, I prefer 1.24v for 4.7, never liked crossing 1.3v. And this new chip pulls 1.268v stock auto, it's not horrible but not the greatest either. So if a smidge extra gets u a rockin chip, why not? I'm pretty sure the store where I got mine (super-cheap black friday first 5 ppl door crasher yay) tested the chips and kept the good ones, none of the chips sat properly in the box window. The one that got knocked around shipping to my door was perfect in the box window, and I put the store bought chip back in it's box to ship, and it wasn't difficult to place it properly. Bah, they're my last choice store anyway. Yet karma does seem to be a bit in play..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> My Core i7 4790K @ 4.4 GHz is stable in x264 Stability Test v2 for 9 hours
> 
> 1.16 Vcore (BIOS setting) / 1.174 Vcore (HWiNFO reading)
> 1.89 VRIN (BIOS setting) / 1.920 VRIN (HWiNFO reading)
> VRIN LLC set to Turbo
> Uncore ratio set to 34
> Intel XMP enabled (4GBx2 DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31 2T)
> 
> I'm using Noctua NH-U12S. Ambient temperature is ~30 C. Max core temperature is 76 C according to HWiNFO.
> 
> Do I have an average chip ?
> 
> Currently testing 4.4 GHz using 1.15 Vcore (BIOS setting) / 1.164 Vcore (HWiNFO reading)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> edit:
> After 6 hours, 1.15 Vcore crashed. Looks like I really need 1.16 Vcore for 4.4 GHz


Well I have an average chip, and i run 4.4 with 1.175v, but I haven't messed with anything but the Vcore, so I might be able to do better, but with speedstep and cstates and the gibberish asus writes my bios in, unless I feel like 5 on air for fun (which I will eventually), I'm lazy enough to be good with 4.7 @1.24v ... for now


----------



## benjamen50

So I did load optimized defaults and I still get the same issue with the 0x101 idle bsod... I had this issue with my 4690k as well when I was using it.

Something is causing my computer to bsod on idle and I don't know what's causing it. I know my CPU is rock solid on load and stress tests.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> So I did load optimized defaults and I still get the same issue with the 0x101 idle bsod... I had this issue with my 4690k as well when I was using it.
> 
> Something is causing my computer to bsod on idle and I don't know what's causing it. I know my CPU is rock solid on load and stress tests.


What PSU do you have? Is it Haswell/DC compatible.


----------



## benjamen50

CoolerMaster V700 80+ gold, modular. Aparrantly it is haswell compatible but I don't know about devils canyon.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> CoolerMaster V700 80+ gold, modular. Aparrantly it is haswell compatible but I don't know about devils canyon.


Devils canyon compatible is not a thing. Only haswell compatible since DC is haswell it uses same low power states.


----------



## benjamen50

What's even more weird, is that it did the idle BSOD (0x101) when I was running a samsung 'advanced optimization' and having the windows power plan set to 'High Performance', again *please note* that this is *while on stock settings* (Loaded optimized defaults).

Literally I only have this BSOD if I leave the computer idling for like 15 minutes or more.

Could it be because the 'Turn off hard disk after x amount of minutes? It's set to 20 minutes.' (From windows power plan settings) causing this issue?


----------



## rkzN

Hi there,

I just got my hands on an i5 4690K and I'm pretty much stuck at overclocking now.. It's actually becoming a pain :/ Maybe some of you know how to get rid of my problem..

So I bought my i5 4690k together with the Maximus VII Ranger and NH-D15. I'm relatively new to Intel overclocking so I literally spent the last 6 days reading stuff and applying the settings onto my CPU. Of course I took my time with it because I didn't want to damage it..

At the point I hit 4900MHz with ease on 1.35V I thought that that's it and I am done. Temps didn't go above 73C when under heavy synthetic load, like IBT and P95. And those 73C were only coming up when the 100% load suddenly kicked in. Then I talked to someone because I knew that my CPU was capable of 5Ghz+ and he told me that I could take the step and try it since the vitals did perfectly fine. So I did..

I was stable for almost 6 hours stressing, benching and gaming (bf4, crysis 1-3... and so on). Then it happened.. I wanted to save my profile in BIOS and shwoop.. it was all gone. Thank you, EZ-Mode Asus-Optimization!!!
Since then I wasn't able to recreate that stability I had before.. And I am totally lost with the random crashes I'm ending up with.

BCLK 125.6/40X Multiplyer on around 1.43V and Cache [email protected] around 4625MHz with temps not breaking 82C under synthetic stress tests at ca. 25C room temp.. In games not even close to 70C...
BCLK 125.6/39X Multiplyer is running perfectly fine with no BSOD, lagging, performance issues or anything like that. On 1.35V peaking at 1.37V

Does anyone know how I could eventually recreate the BIOS settings I had there? I'm feeling like running in circles..Each time I'm feeling close to solving the problem, something new pops up.

Help in any way is very much appreciated!!


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I've tried literally like everything to try to get my computer to not BSOD on idle with my i7 4790K 4.7 GHz core / 4.4 Uncore overclock with Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK.
> 
> My last resort is to disable C3, C6/C7 C-states, 8 watts (with all c-states) or 10-15 watts (with C3 enabled) or 24 watts (No C-states. CPU voltage basically sits between 1.30 to 1.34v) for CPU idling power usage.
> 
> Any other ideas that could stop this idle 0x101 bsod before I do it?
> 
> I tried adjusting Vcore, vrin, cache, input / output cpu voltage, dram voltage, system agent voltage and also tried using a manual or offset voltage.
> 
> I wonder if I/O / PCH voltage will help?


Try with uncore at the default 40x for a while. See if that changes things for the better.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I am back with a new DC build. will be running system stock, on water..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If you volt that down to the lowest unconditionally stable, under water, that will last forever.


----------



## benjamen50

I have a feeling this is something to do with uncore voltage being too low at idle? Any idea what settings to configure this? On default / stock, Uncore is 40x but adjusts accordingly with power saving / c-states / intel speedstep etc.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> So I did load optimized defaults and I still get the same issue with the 0x101 idle bsod... I had this issue with my 4690k as well when I was using it.
> 
> Something is causing my computer to bsod on idle and I don't know what's causing it. I know my CPU is rock solid on load and stress tests.


I've read various places that reloading Winblowz can get rid of the 0x101's in a lot of cases, not all. If that doesn't work, is your warranty still valid? Unlapped? Legible lettering? Lid still attached?


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> CoolerMaster V700 80+ gold, modular. Aparrantly it is haswell compatible but I don't know about devils canyon.


Should be good. "Haswell Compatible" simply means that it won't shut off in C6 or C7. DC didn't add any new C-states.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I have a feeling this is something to do with uncore voltage being too low at idle? Any idea what settings to configure this? On default / stock, Uncore is 40x but adjusts accordingly with power saving / c-states / intel speedstep etc.


You said you are still getting these at stock "optimized defaults"?? What Vcore does it set in for that?

If this is the case, I'd say it's either winblowz (maybe a driver issue?), a motherboard that sets a 1.4+ stock Vcore (older BIOS), or RMA time. Although 0x101 is a common one saying that something is just not set right, another indication for it is actual hardware damage.

Maybe some of the others here can help you better than me, but If you are getting them at "optimized defaults", that is worrisome. They should go away when things are set right.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> My Core i7 4790K @ 4.4 GHz is stable in x264 Stability Test v2 for 9 hours
> 
> 1.16 Vcore (BIOS setting) / 1.174 Vcore (HWiNFO reading)
> 1.89 VRIN (BIOS setting) / 1.920 VRIN (HWiNFO reading)
> VRIN LLC set to Turbo
> Uncore ratio set to 34
> Intel XMP enabled (4GBx2 DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31 2T)
> 
> I'm using Noctua NH-U12S. Ambient temperature is ~30 C. Max core temperature is 76 C according to HWiNFO.
> 
> Do I have an average chip ?
> 
> Currently testing 4.4 GHz using 1.15 Vcore (BIOS setting) / 1.164 Vcore (HWiNFO reading)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> edit:
> After 6 hours, 1.15 Vcore crashed. Looks like I really need 1.16 Vcore for 4.4 GHz


I tried 4.5 GHz and it needs 1.23 Vcore. See image link below
http://i.imgur.com/Iifmu5Y.jpg

Are the jumps in votlage normal ?
4.2 GHz @ 1.1 Vcore
4.4 GHz @ 1.16 Vcore
4.5 GHz @ 1.23 Vcore

From 4.2 GHz to 4.4 GHz, there is a difference of 0.06 V. That is like an increase of 0.03 V for every 100 MHz increase in CPU clock

From 4.4 GHz to 4.5 GHz, there is a difference of 0.07 V. That is an increase of 0.07 V for a 100 MHz increase in CPU clock

Looks like my chip would need 1.3 V for 4.6 GHz which is not doable using an air cooler in a hot climate.

The ambient temperature in my room is 37 C


----------



## flowtek

Quote:


> I tried 4.5 GHz and it needs 1.23 Vcore. See image link below
> http://i.imgur.com/Iifmu5Y.jpg
> 
> Are the jumps in votlage normal ?
> 4.2 GHz @ 1.1 Vcore
> 4.4 GHz @ 1.16 Vcore
> 4.5 GHz @ 1.23 Vcore
> 
> From 4.2 GHz to 4.4 GHz, there is a difference of 0.06 V. That is like an increase of 0.03 V for every 100 MHz increase in CPU clock
> 
> From 4.4 GHz to 4.5 GHz, there is a difference of 0.07 V. That is an increase of 0.07 V for a 100 MHz increase in CPU clock
> 
> Looks like my chip would need 1.3 V for 4.6 GHz which is not doable using an air cooler in a hot climate.
> 
> The ambient temperature in my room is 37 C


i would stay under 85c in that kind of environtment, but dayum, manila's that hot?
as for the volt jump, its ok, there are no "normal" pattern or increment regarding how much you need per mhz, stick with 4.5 bro

flo


----------



## TPCbench

Yeah, it's summer season right now in the Philippines

I don't have an air-conditioning unit

I think I'll stick with 4.4 GHz @ 1.16 Vcore


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> You said you are still getting these at stock "optimized defaults"?? What Vcore does it set in for that?
> 
> If this is the case, I'd say it's either winblowz (maybe a driver issue?), a motherboard that sets a 1.4+ stock Vcore (older BIOS), or RMA time. Although 0x101 is a common one saying that something is just not set right, another indication for it is actual hardware damage.
> 
> Maybe some of the others here can help you better than me, but If you are getting them at "optimized defaults", that is worrisome. They should go away when things are set right.


Latest (BETA) bios, stock Vcore is set at a good level by default, 1.2175v. I'll try installing windows later. I really doubt the CPU could be at fault, because I had this exact same problem on my older CPU, my i5 4690K. Yeah I still have warranty on this intel CPU it's only a month old. Haven't even used the intel stock cooler too.

What drivers should I be installing and not installing if I choose to reinstall windows? Should I avoid installing any windows updates? (Will install Service Pack 1 if needed of course.)


----------



## DirektEffekt

If you're reinstalling Windows, just install all the essential drivers for your mobo and any Windows updates it asks you to. Definitely get the service pack. Unless your issue is a limited internet allowance. Then get just the essential drivers (video, chipset and networking if your network adaptor isn't detected automatically, if internet allodance is an issue I'd avoid sound as they tend to be large and Windows generally has OK drivers for that anyway) and Windows security updates for now.

On another note, has anyone been running these chips at around 1.4v to 1.45v on a daily basis? I'm using about 1.35v for 4.9GHz and I'm tempted to push a little more. Just wondering if anyone has been running high-ish volts in the long run.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Latest (BETA) bios, stock Vcore is set at a good level by default, 1.2175v. I'll try installing windows later. I really doubt the CPU could be at fault, because I had this exact same problem on my older CPU, my i5 4690K. Yeah I still have warranty on this intel CPU it's only a month old. Haven't even used the intel stock cooler too.
> 
> What drivers should I be installing and not installing if I choose to reinstall windows? Should I avoid installing any windows updates? (Will install Service Pack 1 if needed of course.)


I have no idea on what drivers could cause it. I noted several known ones, but that came after a LOT of searching on the 0x101 thing. I never really had to mess with reinstalling winblowz, as I took an image (dd under BSD) of the winblowz partition drivers-only, post winblowz updates, after installing all software, after updating all software, and a running weekly snapshot overwriting the previous weekly snapshot. So, I can restore to any of those points by booting into BSD and doing a simple 2.5 hour dd of the 300 gig partition (usually after doing a snapshot though, so make that five hours). It kind of rules those things out. It did solve the issue for me, and I found that backing off the overclock and playing more with the lower overclocks, and learning and reading more about the overclocking thing in general, and that allowed me to go in and get stable at 4.7 and 4.8 later (I'm still iffy on 4.8 though).

You have a good stock voltage there, a bit high, but that's normal for "optimized defaults". My 4.4 is at 1.181V, [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] All of those are unconditionally stable. [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] Those last three are still to be tweaked, but only after I give the 4.5 GHz the same two week run that I've given 4.4, 4.6, and 4.7 (I had to bump up 4.6 GHz 5mV to 1.240V just yesterday after the first 0x124 BSOD in a couple of weeks after stabilizing it. If that's anything like 4.4 and 4.7, it's true unconditionally stable now. The 4.5 GHz has only an overnight P95 on it, but not long-duration testing of normal use.

I've had to go to my images twice, and both times, I really didn't have to, but I had to just to see. If you don't have a basic external two or three TB drive for doing images of the Winblowz partition, I do suggest getting one, at least for these early overclock stages (and for maintaining backups later too!), and make snapshots at each major step in winblowz install as well. At least that way, you can tell if it was something you added after installing, or after updating, etc....(My winblowz loadout is quite extensive, I don't wanna spend several days to load up winblowz again).


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> What's even more weird, is that it did the idle BSOD (0x101) when I was running a samsung 'advanced optimization' and having the windows power plan set to 'High Performance', again *please note* that this is *while on stock settings* (Loaded optimized defaults).
> 
> Literally I only have this BSOD if I leave the computer idling for like 15 minutes or more.
> 
> Could it be because the 'Turn off hard disk after x amount of minutes? It's set to 20 minutes.' (From windows power plan settings) causing this issue?


Run memtest on your ram.

After that strip it down to bare minimum. 1 stick of ram, no gpu and 1 hardrive and test again. If it passes add 1 component at a time and restest.

Seems like a hardware issue to me.


----------



## benjamen50

OK now this is weird, I've now set turn off hard disks after to 'never' and the problems disappeared. Going to test my OC profile now.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> OK now this is weird, I've now set turn off hard disks after to 'never' and the problems disappeared. Going to test my OC profile now.


one of your hdd is likely causing it then.


----------



## craige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> As far as P95, stress test with blend. it does several workload profiles. Small FFT is a good cooling system worst-case test, as it will do almost everything in-cache, and really crank up the heat. Blend is he one you really want to use for stability testing though, because of the mix.
> 
> Again, like they say, it boils down to what you do with it in real life, but you should at least run a stress test that tests EVERYTHING, while maxing everything out.


I ran Prime95 and Temp. reading is 88C in 6 minutes!
In AIDA64 - CPU @ 77 Max and CPU Core 1 at - 88C in 1minute.

What shall I do.... Running Non-Overclocked with stock intel HSF and Arctic silver 5 thermal paste. It is an "L4" Batch.

Shall I RMA to intel OR its normal ?


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> I ran Prime95 and Temp. reading is 88C in 6 minutes!
> In AIDA64 - CPU @ 77 Max and CPU Core 1 at - 88C in 1minute.
> 
> What shall I do.... Running Non-Overclocked with stock intel HSF and Arctic silver 5 thermal paste. It is an "L4" Batch.
> 
> Shall I RMA to intel OR its normal ?


I also have one from the L4 batch. I feel that's normal considering the fact that you are using the stock cooler. I get ~70 tops when I use my watercooler at stock settings.


----------



## benjamen50

Does disabling a SATA port individually in the BIOS work as good as physically unplugging a hard drive?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> I ran Prime95 and Temp. reading is 88C in 6 minutes!
> In AIDA64 - CPU @ 77 Max and CPU Core 1 at - 88C in 1minute.
> 
> What shall I do.... Running Non-Overclocked with stock intel HSF and Arctic silver 5 thermal paste. It is an "L4" Batch.
> 
> Shall I RMA to intel OR its normal ?


I would say it's normal, you're running synthetic tests which you will never reach those CPU temperatures in real-world scenarios.
Also Prime95 is very intensive on the CPU, so I wouldn't be surprised that the temperatures are high. I do also have an L4 patch.

What are your idle temperatures and what are your temperatures on average use? The temperatures should not exceed 65°C on load (except benchmarks / stress tests.) and stay between 20-45°C on idle. Though your results may vary due to your room temperature / ambient temperature (AFAIK, the temperature of the airflow inside your computer case)


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> I ran Prime95 and Temp. reading is 88C in 6 minutes!
> In AIDA64 - CPU @ 77 Max and CPU Core 1 at - 88C in 1minute.
> 
> What shall I do.... Running Non-Overclocked with stock intel HSF and Arctic silver 5 thermal paste. It is an "L4" Batch.
> 
> Shall I RMA to intel OR its normal ?


I'm not the best judge on those metrics.. I only ran the stock heatsink on this for like a couple of weeks until I could afford the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B. At the time we were on ITX in a Lian Li PC-Q18B, and cooling this on stock was not an option for anything more than basically browsing and movies/music. Heatsink options are quite limited in the Q18B without mods, and I'm still iffy on modding it.

All I remember is that I really couldn't do much with the stock heatsink.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Does disabling a SATA port individually in the BIOS work as good as physically unplugging a hard drive?


Yes, that's what I do when I'm testing new overclocks - I have a drive with a test version of Windows and another with my normal install, then just switch between them using the BIOS.


----------



## craige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> I feel that's normal considering the fact that you are using the stock cooler.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I would say it's normal, you're running synthetic tests which you will never reach those CPU temperatures in real-world scenarios.
> 
> What are your idle temperatures and what are your temperatures on average use? The temperatures should not exceed 65°C on load (except benchmarks / stress tests.) and stay between 20-45°C on idle.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> All I remember is that I really couldn't do much with the stock heatsink.


My ideal temp is approx. 43C and while playing any games it is touching 72C. - Now both of the temps seems high in normal operations and hence if I run any stress test it goes way too high.
The outdoor temperature in my city is around 30C.

Please guide me with your inputs.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> My ideal temp is approx. 43C and while playing any games it is touching 72C. - Now both of the temps seems high in normal operations and hence if I run any stress test it goes way too high.
> The outdoor temperature in my city is around 30C.
> 
> Please guide me with your inputs.


Then that seems quite normal. what are your cpu loads at 70C though? Stock cooling won't give you much thermal headroom,especially since you already live in a warm climate. So unless you plan on switching to an aftermarket cooler, overclocking would be next to impossible. Also, if you insist on using prime, use versions 26 or 27 but not 28. The avx2 instructions found in the latest version of prime really heats up the cpu. That being said, it would also depend on what you're using your pc for. If the programs you use do use avx2, then the p95 v28 would be the best for you, though it would thermally limit your OC unless you plan to go alk out and delid plus run a custom loop


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Then that seems quite normal. what are your cpu loads at 70C though? Stock cooling won't give you much thermal headroom,especially since you already live in a warm climate. So unless you plan on switching to an aftermarket cooler, overclocking would be next to impossible. Also, if you insist on using prime, use versions 26 or 27 but not 28. The avx2 instructions found in the latest version of prime really heats up the cpu. That being said, it would also depend on what you're using your pc for. If the programs you use do use avx2, then the p95 v28 would be the best for you, though it would thermally limit your OC unless you plan to go alk out and delid plus run a custom loop


Not to mention, another note on the stock cooler, generally the PWM controlled fan on that won't normally be turned right up by the mobo until the CPU gets quite hot. At stock speeds these CPUs are perfectly happy to run at 80c all day long. I have one in my laptop and it gets quite a bit of use and, while gaming or doing anything CPU intensive it does get very hot.


----------



## Sky-way

4690k owner here, had mine since December. I'm overclocked to 4.4ghz stable at 1.25 vcore. I could probably lower my vcore some more, just haven't had time to lately. I'm running a corsair h60 (2013 version)for my cooler and ic diamond thermal paste. Idle/load temps are 31/62 with prime95 v26. Ambient temp is around 25c


----------



## b.walker36

Just got mine yesterday. Currently 1hr into a stress test with x264.

45 Multi, 1.15VID (1.168Vcore), temps have peaked at 64C but really sitting at around 60. I don't really expect it to hold at this voltage but we shall see. I have not done this in years, man its fun.


----------



## timepart

I have a 4790K, I am currently hitting 4.6 ghz on the cores and 4.3 on the cache with coreVoltage at 1.25v and cache at 1.22v. Going to 4.7 ghz, but when I do the multiplier increase and then change voltage to manual 1.3v and even 1.31v it fails to finish booting completely. It just freezes on the main desktop page on start up. I have tried to change the base clock to 125x but this gave some issues with timing and wouldn't allow the computer to boot entirely. What are your suggestions on getting to this overclock.

From looking around this is reasonable voltage to hit this speed, something else I am overlooking must be causing this problem. I have 4.6 stable, but 4.7 just is none to be had


----------



## Forceman

Drop the uncore to 40x and if that doesn't help try more Vcore. Normally these chips hit a wall and it starts to take a lot of voltage to go up a multiplier - you may just have hit that point.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> I have a 4790K, I am currently hitting 4.6 ghz on the cores and 4.3 on the cache with coreVoltage at 1.25v and cache at 1.22v. Going to 4.7 ghz, but when I do the multiplier increase and then change voltage to manual 1.3v and even 1.31v it fails to finish booting completely. It just freezes on the main desktop page on start up. I have tried to change the base clock to 125x but this gave some issues with timing and wouldn't allow the computer to boot entirely. What are your suggestions on getting to this overclock.


siliconlottery.com

But in all seriousness leave cache at 4GHz 1.2V for now, and work on the core itself first. You can also try setting the input voltage to 1.9V, as you may be limited there.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> siliconlottery.com
> 
> But in all seriousness leave cache at 4GHz 1.2V for now, and work on the core itself first. You can also try setting the input voltage to 1.9V, as you may be limited there.


Is uncore/ring/cache safe at 1.2V?

I may start tweaking uncore and and maybe the RAM, if possible, as any changes to RAM that I have attempted resulted in not even booting.

On the DDR3-2400 sticks, are they even overclockable beyond 2400? I'm starting to think they bracket their binning process, and anything capable of higher gets rated higher. G.SKILL Ripjaws X.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Is uncore/ring/cache safe at 1.2V?
> 
> I may start tweaking uncore and and maybe the RAM, if possible, as any changes to RAM that I have attempted resulted in not even booting.
> 
> On the DDR3-2400 sticks, are they even overclockable beyond 2400? I'm starting to think they bracket their binning process, and anything capable of higher gets rated higher. G.SKILL Ripjaws X.


If they're binned tight, you might not get much out of them. 1.2V is the default cache voltage on my board.


----------



## benjamen50

So the cause of the 0x101 idle BSOD was due to a 6 year old 80GB hard drive...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> So the cause of the 0x101 idle BSOD was due to a 6 yehard drive...


thought so. glad you found it.


----------



## timepart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Drop the uncore to 40x and if that doesn't help try more Vcore. Normally these chips hit a wall and it starts to take a lot of voltage to go up a multiplier - you may just have hit that point.


Hopefully this helps a bit more. I have tried 1.3,1.31,1.32v on the cores and had a BSOD each time on x264 stress test on normal. AIDATA64 was fine, but only ran it for 20 min or so.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> Hopefully this helps a bit more. I have tried 1.3,1.31,1.32v on the cores and had a BSOD each time on x264 stress test on normal. AIDATA64 was fine, but only ran it for 20 min or so.


Most likely you need more vcore. Try 1.35V and see if that works. If it does you're going to either have to run this voltage, or stick with 4.6GHz.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Most likely you need more vcore. Try 1.35V and see if that works. If it does you're going to either have to run this voltage, *or stick with 4.6GHz*.


My suggestion in bold. 4.7ghz definitely not worth 1.35v. 1.35in bios is 1.37v in windows under load. 4.6ghz is fine. Especially for gaming.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Drop the uncore to 40x and if that doesn't help try more Vcore. Normally these chips hit a wall and it starts to take a lot of voltage to go up a multiplier - you may just have hit that point.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this helps a bit more. I have tried 1.3,1.31,1.32v on the cores and had a BSOD each time on x264 stress test on normal. AIDATA64 was fine, but only ran it for 20 min or so.
Click to expand...

What is your ambient temp to be able to run on those voltages?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> My suggestion in bold. 4.7ghz definitely not worth 1.35v. 1.35in bios is 1.37v in windows under load. 4.6ghz is fine. Especially for gaming.


Besides benching,is there any real world difference btw 4.4 and 4.6? Given of course if you are already reaching thermal/voltage limits.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Besides benching,is there any real world difference btw 4.4 and 4.6? Given of course if you are already reaching thermal/voltage limits.


small enough difference that it would only be visible in benchmarks. A single digit percentage gain 5-7% ish.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> small enough difference that it would only be visible in benchmarks. A single digit percentage gain 5-7% ish.


thanks for that. I'm wondering if i should push to stabilise my 4.7GHz @ 1.322V, with 4.8 @1.36(not stable yet)....Temps are all acceptable, hovering around 70C, just the voltages are killing me...


----------



## Br4T

Thats the sad part. To reach a stable overclock, we need to bump up voltages and with those voltages comes additional heat(more TDP if you might call it that). 4.7GHz on 1.322 is something i am not sure on. I think you could peg the voltage at 1.34 and slowly begin cranking down in 2mv decrements.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Br4T*
> 
> Thats the sad part. To reach a stable overclock, we need to bump up voltages and with those voltages comes additional heat(more TDP if you might call it that). 4.7GHz on 1.322 is something i am not sure on. I think you could peg the voltage at 1.34 and slowly begin cranking down in 2mv decrements.


yeah, i might do as you suggested.see if i could at least stabilise it before i start adjusting any other settings.


----------



## timepart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Br4T*
> 
> Thats the sad part. To reach a stable overclock, we need to bump up voltages and with those voltages comes additional heat(more TDP if you might call it that). 4.7GHz on 1.322 is something i am not sure on. I think you could peg the voltage at 1.34 and slowly begin cranking down in 2mv decrements.


Boosted up to 1.36v and still BSOD at 4.7 guess I didnt win the silicon lottery at any level. Will stay at 4.6 for gaming and general use.









Is there any internal voltage I can change or edit to get it more stable, I keep getting BSOD and that's all from this after 5 min testing with x264 encoder test


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> Boosted up to 1.36v and still BSOD at 4.7 guess I didnt win the silicon lottery at any level. Will stay at 4.6 for gaming and general use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any internal voltage I can change or edit to get it more stable, I keep getting BSOD and that's all from this after 5 min testing with x264 encoder test


I back read a few pages

Try setting CPU uncore ratio to 34 then set the cache voltage (aka ring votlage) to AUTO or 1.1 V


----------



## tomytom99

Hey, does anybody know how good the Z87 RAID controller is? I'm asking because I have three 240 GB SSD's that are coming in today, and I'd like to know if there're any special settings I should set to get the most performance with the three of them in a RAID 0? Also, anybody know a good freeware application to transfer everything from my current drive to the new array?

Sorry if I should have put this on an SSD thread, but I figured since the main question was regarding the Z87 chipset this would the best spot.


----------



## Sky-way

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Hey, does anybody know how good the Z87 RAID controller is? I'm asking because I have three 240 GB SSD's that are coming in today, and I'd like to know if there're any special settings I should set to get the most performance with the three of them in a RAID 0? Also, anybody know a good freeware application to transfer everything from my current drive to the new array?
> 
> Sorry if I should have put this on an SSD thread, but I figured since the main question was regarding the Z87 chipset this would the best spot.


The ssd's should come with migration software (probably download it from their website) to transfer everything.


----------



## rkzN

Hi

I'm on 5 Ghz with my 4690k, 125bclk + 40 ratio. Problem is the Uncore... Is it still best for the cache frequency to stay ca. 3-4 ratio points behind the max. core clock?
Or is it within 300-400Mhz behind the core clock? Because I've to set high voltages of around 1.35V+++ for not getting a BSOD b/o low UncoreV

And also... Is a high BCLK better than a high multiplyer? That's an issue I'd really like to know the answer of... I only see people talking about ratio overclocking, never BCLK..

thank you


----------



## timepart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> I back read a few pages
> 
> Try setting CPU uncore ratio to 34 then set the cache voltage (aka ring votlage) to AUTO or 1.1 V


So the Uncore in my case would be the cache ratio, setting this low would allow for only the core to be tested right? I have the voltage input set to 1.91v and I will change the chache to auto voltage. Would you advise going over 1.35V to get to 4.7 stable, or would this voltage be too high. I have looked at other pages that are using this voltage for 4.8 and 4.9 ghz overclocks.

Would changing the ratio multiplier give any help into this, say a 102x instead of a 100x multiplier


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






\

Above picture was pre x264 stress test (for twitch streaming validation) and failed in 5 minutes at this.


----------



## Sky-way

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkzN*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm on 5 Ghz with my 4690k, 125bclk + 40 ratio. Problem is the Uncore... Is it still best for the cache frequency to stay ca. 3-4 ratio points behind the max. core clock?
> Or is it within 300-400Mhz behind the core clock? Because I've to set high voltages of around 1.35V+++ for not getting a BSOD b/o low UncoreV
> 
> And also... Is a high BCLK better than a high multiplyer? That's an issue I'd really like to know the answer of... I only see people talking about ratio overclocking, never BCLK..
> 
> thank you


Anyone please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.

My 4690k is overclocked to 4.4ghz cpu ratio and cache ratio and I'm completely stable. I think it's best to have your cache ratio (uncore) set at the same multiplier as your cpu ratio.

As far as I know, running a slightly higher base clock won't hurt anything. You just have to remember that when doing so, it will also overclock everything else on your motherboard


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkzN*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm on 5 Ghz with my 4690k, 125bclk + 40 ratio. Problem is the Uncore... Is it still best for the cache frequency to stay ca. 3-4 ratio points behind the max. core clock?
> Or is it within 300-400Mhz behind the core clock? Because I've to set high voltages of around 1.35V+++ for not getting a BSOD b/o low UncoreV
> 
> And also... Is a high BCLK better than a high multiplyer? That's an issue I'd really like to know the answer of... I only see people talking about ratio overclocking, never BCLK..
> 
> thank you


No high Multiplier is safer than high base clock. I read someones post here recently who killed their chip with a 167 base clock without changing voltages. Maybe that is just anecdotal evidence and something else was going on, but almost everyone overclocks these chips with the multiplier not the base clock, so we know its safe that way, but base clock you are venturing into uncharted territory. Can you hit 5Ghz with 100 BCLCK 50 multi?

The main reason people don't use a 1:1 cache ratio is just because most people can't. Trying to do so would limit their OC, and the gains from increased uncore frequency are very minimal compared to performance gains from increased core. Best to lower uncore and increase core for best performance. But once you hit your core OC ceiling might as well try to bring uncore as high as you can without lowering your core.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> *No high Multiplier is safer than high base clock.* I read someones post here recently who killed their chip with a 167 base clock without changing voltages. Maybe that is just anecdotal evidence and something else was going on, but almost everyone overclocks these chips with the multiplier not the base clock, so we know its safe that way, but base clock you are venturing into uncharted territory. Can you hit 5Ghz with 100 BCLCK 50 multi?


Not really.

The only reason most people Overclock is because it's easier & not all chips like High BCLK. Plus even if your CPU can take it, the GPU might not like the high BCLK.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkzN*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm on 5 Ghz with my 4690k, 125bclk + 40 ratio. Problem is the Uncore... Is it still best for the cache frequency to stay ca. 3-4 ratio points behind the max. core clock?
> Or is it within 300-400Mhz behind the core clock? Because I've to set high voltages of around 1.35V+++ for not getting a BSOD b/o low UncoreV
> 
> And also... Is a high BCLK better than a high multiplyer? That's an issue I'd really like to know the answer of... I only see people talking about ratio overclocking, never BCLK..
> 
> thank you


As i understand it, the BCLK effects the clock for everything attached to your mobo. This includes your hard drives, peripherals, GPUs, etc. While it may not do any damage to those devices, you may get instabilities and errors.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Anyone have suggestions how I can further lower my temps/power usage? Current settings,

CPU 4.4Ghz and Cache 4.0Ghz

CPU Core - 1.104
CPU Cache - 0.990
VCCIN - 1.68


----------



## flowtek

^ nah, thats perfect, if you could lower vccin to 1.6v.. anyway, whats your load temps with that settings?

flo


----------



## carlhil2

Even though THIS 4790k was to remain stock [HTPC], I just HAD to see what it could do, 4.7 isn't stable at these voltages...


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flowtek*
> 
> ^ nah, thats perfect, if you could lower vccin to 1.6v.. anyway, whats your load temps with that settings?
> 
> flo


I could try vccin this weekend. My load temps in games are high 50s and stability test are low/mid 60s.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Even though THIS 4790k was to remain stock [HTPC], I just HAD to see what it could do, 4.7 isn't stable at these voltages...


That's the spirit...
Person 1: I don't need to overclock...
Person 2: Can you overclock?
Person 1: Hold on, I'll be back... *brings back 4790k @ 5.4 GHz on liquid gas.*
Person 2: Are you serious?
Person 1: Heck yeah.
Person 2: Why?
Person 1: 'Cause I could.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sky-way*
> 
> Anyone please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> My 4690k is overclocked to 4.4ghz cpu ratio and cache ratio and I'm completely stable. I think it's best to have your cache ratio (uncore) set at the same multiplier as your cpu ratio.
> 
> As far as I know, running a slightly higher base clock won't hurt anything. You just have to remember that when doing so, it will also overclock everything else on your motherboard


Uncore the same ratio as core usually leads to a very poor overclock, like 4.4 ghz on a 4690k. A core multiplier is something like 14x more speedup than an uncore multiplier.

It is common to have uncore 3-5 multipliers lower than core before it starts causing extra instability.

Read darkwizzie's Harwell overclock guide.


----------



## Droidriven

OK, I've got my 4790k installed successfully. Now, where do I start with overclocking this thing? Where do I find a complete guide to follow instead of picking my way through threads to get started? The BIOS for this new system is WAY different than what I'm use to.


----------



## bluewr

Read through the first post?


----------



## cr1

OC'd to 4.5GHz, but temps seem too high, hits 79>80C after 5-minutes on Prime95-

Ambient temp approx 20-24C

Any thoughts?

(Z97X-UD5H-BK, 4690K, Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme)

At Idle-



Prime95/Blend


----------



## Artah

Maybe too much voltage? How much are you feeding it?


----------



## timepart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr1*
> 
> OC'd to 4.5GHz, but temps seem too high, hits 79>80C after 5-minutes on Prime95-
> 
> Ambient temp approx 20-24C
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> (Z97X-UD5H-BK, 4690K, Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme)
> 
> At Idle-
> 
> 
> 
> Prime95/Blend


What version of prime is this.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Uncore the same ratio as core usually leads to a very poor overclock, like 4.4 ghz on a 4690k. A core multiplier is something like 14x more speedup than an uncore multiplier.
> 
> It is common to have uncore 3-5 multipliers lower than core before it starts causing extra instability.
> 
> Read darkwizzie's Harwell overclock guide.


No it doesn't, that only happens when you're starting to reach limits. Maybe he's miles away from that on his chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> What version of prime is this.


28.5, so you can see the FMA3 doing it's thing.. might as well use v28.6


----------



## cr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Maybe too much voltage? How much are you feeding it?


1.210V/Manual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> What version of prime is this.


Prime95 v28.5


----------



## Artah

That seems high for that amount of voltage. Are you on air or liquid? Maybe the TIM needs to be re-applied or your cpu heat sink is not flat on the processor?

Try version 26.6 prime before redoing your TIM.


----------



## cr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> That seems high for that amount of voltage. Are you on air or liquid? Maybe the TIM needs to be re-applied or your cpu heat sink is not flat on the processor?


On AIR, Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme

Quote:


> Try version 26.6 prime before redoing your TIM.


I'll get that now-

*EDIT UPDATE:* Ran Prime95 v26.6 for 20/minutes, temps in the lower-to-mid 60'sC

Thanks!

+Rep


----------



## timepart

Your version of prime has a great deal to do with your temps. Ver 28+ hits my 4790k like a fright train and gets me over 100C on the cores instantly with the heat function selected. I use 26.6 or previous. I also like x264 for encoding stability (twitch) and Intel burn test on very high along with using pass throughs of prime. You could also do some folding at home and stress test your rig as well as donate research at the same time. The temps between folding and prime for me are within 2-3C


----------



## cr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> Your version of prime has a great deal to do with your temps. Ver 28+ hits my 4790k like a fright train and gets me over 100C on the cores instantly with the heat function selected. I use 26.6 or previous. I also like x264 for encoding stability (twitch) and Intel burn test on very high along with using pass throughs of prime. You could also do some folding at home and stress test your rig as well as donate research at the same time. The temps between folding and prime for me are within 2-3C


Just rolled-back to Prime95 v26.6, temps much better, lower-to-mid 60'sC after 20/minutes

+Rep


----------



## Sky-way

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Uncore the same ratio as core usually leads to a very poor overclock, like 4.4 ghz on a 4690k. A core multiplier is something like 14x more speedup than an uncore multiplier.
> 
> It is common to have uncore 3-5 multipliers lower than core before it starts causing extra instability.
> 
> Read darkwizzie's Harwell overclock guide.


Yup, you are correct. I just reread it ( I've read it before) and I thought I recalled someone saying something about 'in a perfect world we'd all be running a 1:1 cache ratio'. I didn't recall they part after that where he said it's better to run stock cache ratio and 4.6ghz cpu ratio, than running a 4.5ghz cache and cpu ratio

I will be lowering my cache ratio to 35x and then try to bump up my cpu ratio. I'm also running 1.9 cpu input voltage, should I lower that as well?


----------



## DiceAir

So do you guys think it's worth bothering and tweaking to overclock my gpu to 4.6Ghz from 4.4Ghz. My CPU is stable at 4.4GHZ. BTW running 4790k. I tried 4.8GHz yesterday at 1.3V but doing stress test my cpu was throttling. Running my h100i at full speed with stock fans.

So currently I'm at 4.4GHz auto volts runing my 4790k @ 65C max i think.

@ 4.8GHz 1.3V my temps can go as high as almost 100C.


----------



## henkkaap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> @ 4.8GHz 1.3V my temps can go as high as almost 100C.


Normal day usage =/= stress testing.
If it's stable with normal usage (browsing, gaming etc.), you're good.
It'll never reach 100 degrees Celsius then.
Except if you want to stress test every day (which is not very good for your CPU..







)


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sky-way*
> 
> Yup, you are correct. I just reread it ( I've read it before) and I thought I recalled someone saying something about 'in a perfect world we'd all be running a 1:1 cache ratio'. I didn't recall they part after that where he said it's better to run stock cache ratio and 4.6ghz cpu ratio, than running a 4.5ghz cache and cpu ratio
> 
> I will be lowering my cache ratio to 35x and then try to bump up my cpu ratio. I'm also running 1.9 cpu input voltage, should I lower that as well?


Keep input voltage .6-.8 above core voltage when first overclocking. You can probably drop it later. Too little input voltage gives me a crash every 10 hours of stress testing, very annoying to deal with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> So do you guys think it's worth bothering and tweaking to overclock my gpu to 4.6Ghz from 4.4Ghz. My CPU is stable at 4.4GHZ. BTW running 4790k. I tried 4.8GHz yesterday at 1.3V but doing stress test my cpu was throttling. Running my h100i at full speed with stock fans.
> 
> So currently I'm at 4.4GHz auto volts runing my 4790k @ 65C max i think.
> 
> @ 4.8GHz 1.3V my temps can go as high as almost 100C.


That is way wrong. With 20c ambient temps and x264 stress testing, you should be in the 70s at 4.8/1.3 with that cooler. So most likely you are stressing with synthetics or you have a bad cooler mount. It took me three tries to get my h80i mounted and in the end I needed rubber washers to hold the backplate back from the motherboard.

Sounds like 4.8 or even 4.9 should be doable for you.

Also, don't use auto (adaptive) volts.


----------



## rkzN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> No high Multiplier is safer than high base clock. I read someones post here recently who killed their chip with a 167 base clock without changing voltages. Maybe that is just anecdotal evidence and something else was going on, but almost everyone overclocks these chips with the multiplier not the base clock, so we know its safe that way, but base clock you are venturing into uncharted territory. Can you hit 5Ghz with 100 BCLCK 50 multi?
> 
> The main reason people don't use a 1:1 cache ratio is just because most people can't. Trying to do so would limit their OC, and the gains from increased uncore frequency are very minimal compared to performance gains from increased core. Best to lower uncore and increase core for best performance. But once you hit your core OC ceiling might as well try to bring uncore as high as you can without lowering your core.


Yeah. 5GHz with 100BCLK is what I actually started with. Then upped my BCLK until my GPU got bottlenecked by it's frequency and stepped back to where it's been the best GPU performance. I went back to 50x100 now. Thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Not really.
> 
> The only reason most people Overclock is because it's easier & not all chips like High BCLK. Plus even if your CPU can take it, the GPU might not like the high BCLK.


Yep I've experienced that my GPU doesn't like a too high BCLK actually. It was when I ran the 166.6 BCLK w/ 167 Strap. It's been like I skipped time (when I've been testing the OC while gaming Crysis 3). Right after that I went back to a lower Strap/BCLK.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> As i understand it, the BCLK effects the clock for everything attached to your mobo. This includes your hard drives, peripherals, GPUs, etc. While it may not do any damage to those devices, you may get instabilities and errors.


My PC seemed to have more of a problem with the significantly higher DMI/PEG frequency. I actually managed to run my PC on a 200BCLK but it didn't seem to have improved my overall results. Additionally I had to mod my TweakersParadise (Maximus VII Ranger). ICC Voltages, PCH VLX blabla.. It's been such a pain getting that strap running.... For me it was a huge waste of time, even though it booted properly later on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Uncore the same ratio as core usually leads to a very poor overclock, like 4.4 ghz on a 4690k. A core multiplier is something like 14x more speedup than an uncore multiplier.
> 
> It is common to have uncore 3-5 multipliers lower than core before it starts causing extra instability.
> 
> Read darkwizzie's Harwell overclock guide.


Ok, seems I'll try going for 4.6GHz Cache then. Thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sky-way*
> 
> Yup, you are correct. I just reread it ( I've read it before) and I thought I recalled someone saying something about 'in a perfect world we'd all be running a 1:1 cache ratio'. I didn't recall they part after that where he said it's better to run stock cache ratio and 4.6ghz cpu ratio, than running a 4.5ghz cache and cpu ratio
> 
> I will be lowering my cache ratio to 35x and then try to bump up my cpu ratio. I'm also running 1.9 cpu input voltage, should I lower that as well?


The thing I am asking myself is that if you have a Cache speed that's slower more than 300MHz than your Core speed will really bottleneck the Core overclock. I've experienced that at 4.9-5GHz the stock/auto Cache speed really slowed my PC more down than with i. e. a 4.3-4.7GHz Cache speed. 4.7GHz Cache took 1.45Vrin by the way..it's insane how hungry the Cache is on those speeds... 4.6GHz runs with .11V less (!!!!!!!) on 1.34Vrin
But I've not really felt that much of a difference between those 0.7GHz and 0.3GHz less Cache speed.

Some new thing popped up:
I downgraded my Bios back to its stock version (2012) after having major voltage issues on the newest Bios from April 2015 (2601).
2012 runs 4.9GHz on 1.36Vcore, 2601 needs 1.415Vcore. Something felt different from the time I used the new Bios. That's how it turned out...
If there is someone else has the Maximus VII Ranger and updated to the 2601 Bios, you can try the 2012 Bios for lower voltages at same/higher Core speeds.
Especially when you updated your Bios right after you installed your motherboard.


----------



## Bryst

Just got my 4690k the other day from iWorkAtStaples. Seems like a really good chip. Coretemp reports stock 0.8250vid. Currently got it at 4.5ghz 1.102vcore. Only ran IBT so far but looks promising.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay, thank you, looking forward to your testing


So I finally got to run some prime on the Gene. Dialed in some numbers that I thought would work out... and it passed 30mins. Input was 1.8V, Cache 1.11V.
What didn't work was running memory clock at 2600 or 2666 (my sticks are rated at 2666), I would get rounding errors in the first minute.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150509-145108wny2h.png

The input voltage bug got fixed in CPU-z 1.72, it now correctly says Core VID


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henkkaap*
> 
> Normal day usage =/= stress testing.
> If it's stable with normal usage (browsing, gaming etc.), you're good.
> It'll never reach 100 degrees Celsius then.
> Except if you want to stress test every day (which is not very good for your CPU..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I understand that but is there any benefits for running 4.7GHz - 4.8GHz in games? and is 1.3V good for every day usage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> That is way wrong. With 20c ambient temps and x264 stress testing, you should be in the 70s at 4.8/1.3 with that cooler. So most likely you are stressing with synthetics or you have a bad cooler mount. It took me three tries to get my h80i mounted and in the end I needed rubber washers to hold the backplate back from the motherboard.
> 
> Sounds like 4.8 or even 4.9 should be doable for you.
> 
> Also, don't use auto (adaptive) volts.


I can't really see if it's stable or not cause temps are so high when stress testing. But yet again you always want to over stress a cpu to make sure it's stable. In BF4 on the test range everything ultra and Vsync off running 2560x1440 it looked stable running mantle. My fps on same area went up about +- 5-8 but temps almost a whole 10-12C.

When i was stress testing I was using manual voltage mode to force it at 1.3V well 1.31 according to CPU-Z but anyway I know software is not always accurate. The only thing i did was increasing Core volts nothing else changed


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkzN*
> 
> Some new thing popped up:
> I downgraded my Bios back to its stock version (2012) after having major voltage issues on the newest Bios from April 2015 (2601).
> 2012 runs 4.9GHz on 1.36Vcore, 2601 needs 1.415Vcore. Something felt different from the time I used the new Bios. That's how it turned out...
> If there is someone else has the Maximus VII Ranger and updated to the 2601 Bios, you can try the 2012 Bios for lower voltages at same/higher Core speeds.
> Especially when you updated your Bios right after you installed your motherboard.


Just read this. I'm on the 2601 as well, on the Gene though. At which clock rates did this behavior start?

4.7 runs just as well as on my other board.
http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150509-161412jxjvn.png


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> I understand that but is there any benefits for running 4.7GHz - 4.8GHz in games? and is 1.3V good for every day usage.
> I can't really see if it's stable or not cause temps are so high when stress testing. But yet again you always want to over stress a cpu to make sure it's stable. In BF4 on the test range everything ultra and Vsync off running 2560x1440 it looked stable running mantle. My fps on same area went up about +- 5-8 but temps almost a whole 10-12C.
> 
> When i was stress testing I was using manual voltage mode to force it at 1.3V well 1.31 according to CPU-Z but anyway I know software is not always accurate. The only thing i did was increasing Core volts nothing else changed


Honestly, The higher you go the less you'll see in performance. At some point it really becomes just to see how big of a number you can get. IMO, if you can get 4.5ghz-4.6ghz around 1.2v, the extra voltage to get 200mhz isnt worth it. You honestly wont even see a FPS difference. Maybe 1. You'd see more of a gain if you were rendering long videos. And even then it might shave 2 minutes off an hour.


----------



## perestrojka

Here is my piece of Devil's Canyon pearl









http://valid.canardpc.com/rbtyy8

Batch: X449B675

Made in Vietnam

I de-lided him yesterday and put some CLU between die and IHS, this equalised temp. difference between cores. Before de-lid they had 15 degrees Celsisus ( 59 Farenheit ) difference between hotest and coldest core, and now i have 2 - 3 deg. Celsius ( 35.6 - 37.4 Farenheit ). I still have to test it on water, to see the real benefit of de-lid and temperature drop. ( I need to complete my case before i install everything and run some benchmarks. )


----------



## rkzN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Just read this. I'm on the 2601 as well, on the Gene though. At which clock rates did this behavior start?
> 
> 4.7 runs just as well as on my other board.
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150509-161412jxjvn.png


Right after I updated my Bios. I was still new to that board/chip then and working to stabilize 4.8GHz. After I've managed that, I updated my Bios because I've read that you should always use the newest Bios. Especially for the DCs compatibility.
Because I went for 4.9GHz right after the Bios update, I didn't really realize the difference. So you might say at 4.9GHz switching Bios' to be most accurate.

Are you having issues, too?
You seem pretty stable on that screen.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> Honestly, The higher you go the less you'll see in performance. At some point it really becomes just to see how big of a number you can get. IMO, if you can get 4.5ghz-4.6ghz around 1.2v, the extra voltage to get 200mhz isnt worth it. You honestly wont even see a FPS difference. Maybe 1. You'd see more of a gain if you were rendering long videos. And even then it might shave 2 minutes off an hour.


really?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> So I finally got to run some prime on the Gene. Dialed in some numbers that I thought would work out... and it passed 30mins. Input was 1.8V, Cache 1.11V.
> What didn't work was running memory clock at 2600 or 2666 (my sticks are rated at 2666), I would get rounding errors in the first minute.
> 
> The input voltage bug got fixed in CPU-z 1.72, it now correctly says Core VID


Ah, okay, thanks for this, even though I must have placed that request quite some time ago, so I do not recall what I have asked in the first place, lol...

If you are still on the Gene could you please check out if a low CPU Input Voltage, like 1.6V, works for you?









This is what I recall as exceptional from my Hero VII - a couple of months ago when I last used it with my previous i7-4790K. With this new chip, the replacement, I have not experimented with my other motherboards yet. I am still on the ASRock Z97 OC Formula. I have halted my OC attempts, after accomplishing and saving four different OC profiles in the BIOS, and now I load them whenever I wish. I will start overclocking again around October 2015, under Windows 10.

One last question, please: on your OC Formula have you set your solid state hard drive(s) as SSDs, in the BIOS, or you've left this option at its default (HDD)? Yesterday I've switched it to SSD and I got the same, decent, AS SSD Benchmark score. I think I'll leave it like this.

Thank you


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Just joined the club here with a 4690k. Frys.com has been on fire with promo codes and at $199 was only $10 more than Microcenter and not worth the drive. 4gb single channel for quick test. Quick auto clock to 4.3 single core and 4.1 all core, maxed me to 68c package temps on IBT. Only did 90 Gflops and 2743 on Passmark. XTU was quite pathetic at 523. Still not coming close to my 3570k build with Passmark 2900, XTU 845 and 119 Gflops. Time to optimize.

Edit: Sorry all, I don't actually have optimized chipset drivers installed yet, I just let Windows load drivers so far.


----------



## porro

I just assembled a new gaming rig, including the 4690k. Did a first quick test: 4.4GHz with 1.15vCore, stable for 2 hours on AIDA64 FPU only.
Coming from a 4670k where I needed about 1.3v for the same mutiplier, I'm kinda happy. We'll see where this ends...

Batch#: X508B290 from Vietnam. Anyone with a similar batch number?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> I just assembled a new gaming rig, including the 4690k. Did a first quick test: 4.4GHz with 1.15vCore, stable for 2 hours on AIDA64 FPU only.
> Coming from a 4670k where I needed about 1.3v for the same mutiplier, I'm kinda happy. We'll see where this ends...
> 
> Batch#: X508B290 from Vietnam. Anyone with a similar batch number?


batch numbers have been proven to not mean much. I have seen 5.2ghz 4790k and 4.6ghz 4790k with the same batch numbers.

Now a lot of the vietnam cpus are doing good but that might not be the case forever.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> I just assembled a new gaming rig, including the 4690k. Did a first quick test: 4.4GHz with 1.15vCore, stable for 2 hours on AIDA64 FPU only.
> Coming from a 4670k where I needed about 1.3v for the same mutiplier, I'm kinda happy. We'll see where this ends...
> 
> Batch#: X508B290 from Vietnam. Anyone with a similar batch number?


That's much better then mine, needed 1.2v for 4.4Giggles, currently at 4.5Ghz 1.275v. Could not stabilise 4.6Ghz no matter how much voltage I threw at input and vcore, got all the way up to 1.375v vcore and 2.1v input, my chip still wasn't having it









Mine's batch L421C012, pretty sure that's not Vietnam.

EDIT: Mine's from Malaysia, just looked it up, couldn't remember the codes off the top of my head.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> batch numbers have been proven to not mean much. I have seen 5.2ghz 4790k and 4.6ghz 4790k with the same batch numbers.
> 
> Now a lot of the vietnam cpus are doing good but that might not be the case forever.


+1 couldn't agree more batch numbers mean nothing with DC


----------



## fleetfeather

I disagree, batch numbers can have an impact


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I disagree, batch numbers can have an impact


If thats the case with Devils Canyon that doesn't explain why some members have the same batch as mine yet theirs don't clock anywhere near as high as mine. Mine will do [email protected] or [email protected] at least one other member has same batch number X439B361 and his tops out at 4.7Ghz at similar volts. Maybe in the past batch numbers did mean something but it doesnt appear to be the case with Devils Canyon.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> If thats the case with Devils Canyon that doesn't explain why some members have the same batch as mine yet theirs don't clock anywhere near as high as mine. Mine will do [email protected] or [email protected] at least one other member has same batch number X439B361 and his tops out at 4.7Ghz at similar volts. Maybe in the past batch numbers did mean something but it doesnt appear to be the case with Devils Canyon.


There's only one other person in here with the same batch as mine, and they kept theirs stock, so I don't have anything to compare to.


----------



## EarlZ

Has anyone tested how much of a temperature difference is when HT is enabled or disabled on a 4790K ?


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> I just assembled a new gaming rig, including the 4690k. Did a first quick test: 4.4GHz with 1.15vCore, stable for 2 hours on AIDA64 FPU only.
> Coming from a 4670k where I needed about 1.3v for the same mutiplier, I'm kinda happy. We'll see where this ends...
> 
> Batch#: X508B290 from Vietnam. Anyone with a similar batch number?


I do not beleive that it is stable,

1.15v is too low, it must be one of the best chips, if there are one which can make it.

my 4690K is 4ghz around 1.096v stock, requires 1.26v-1272v to go 4.4GHZ.

I thought it was stable at 1.24V, was fine for couple of days but in fact it wasn't till I raised voltage to 1.255V in bios, and 1.260-1.272v in OS.

1.15v is unbelievable, it must be an i7.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I do not beleive that it is stable,
> 
> 1.15v is too low, it must be one of the best chips, if there are one which can make it.
> 
> my 4690K is 4ghz around 1.096v stock, requires 1.26v-1272v to go 4.4GHZ.
> 
> I thought it was stable at 1.24V, was fine for couple of days but in fact it wasn't till I raised voltage to 1.255V in bios, and 1.260-1.272v in OS.
> 
> 1.15v is unbelievable, it must be an i7.


I don't see why it's unbelievable. My i7 can do 4.4 with 1.05 so for a i5 at more volts seem reasonable


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Has anyone tested how much of a temperature difference is when HT is enabled or disabled on a 4790K ?


I don't have direct experience on 4790k, but HT usually increases temp by a large factor, usually driven by also requiring more voltage.


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I do not beleive that it is stable,
> 
> 1.15v is too low, it must be one of the best chips, if there are one which can make it.
> 
> my 4690K is 4ghz around 1.096v stock, requires 1.26v-1272v to go 4.4GHZ.
> 
> I thought it was stable at 1.24V, was fine for couple of days but in fact it wasn't till I raised voltage to 1.255V in bios, and 1.260-1.272v in OS.
> 
> 1.15v is unbelievable, it must be an i7.


I just got my 4690k from a user here. 4.5ghz passes 4 hours so far at 1.15v. Havent had the time to test it longer.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Has anyone tested how much of a temperature difference is when HT is enabled or disabled on a 4790K ?


10c in x264.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Has anyone tested how much of a temperature difference is when HT is enabled or disabled on a 4790K ?
> 
> 
> 
> 10c in x264.
Click to expand...

I made a 1 hour test earlier and I get ~ 10c difference. Im now starting to see why others are getting 20c better temps that mine, its due to either a 10c lower ambient and/or HT is disabled.


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> I just got my 4690k from a user here. 4.5ghz passes 4 hours so far at 1.15v. Havent had the time to test it longer.


Wow,
You guys are lucky if your CPUs are stable at that voltages.

I would probably still give 1.26v and see how high can I get it.

1.15v 4.5 ghz seems it can easly make 4.7 at least with 1.26v


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> I just got my 4690k from a user here. 4.5ghz passes 4 hours so far at 1.15v. Havent had the time to test it longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow,
> You guys are lucky if your CPUs are stable at that voltages.
> 
> I would probably still give 1.26v and see how high can I get it.
> 
> 1.15v 4.5 ghz seems it can easly make 4.7 at least with 1.26v
Click to expand...

I can do 1.18v 4.5Ghz stable but I cannot get anything above 4.6 that wont put my CPU past 90c


----------



## porro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I do not beleive that it is stable,
> 
> 1.15v is too low, it must be one of the best chips, if there are one which can make it.
> 
> my 4690K is 4ghz around 1.096v stock, requires 1.26v-1272v to go 4.4GHZ.
> 
> I thought it was stable at 1.24V, was fine for couple of days but in fact it wasn't till I raised voltage to 1.255V in bios, and 1.260-1.272v in OS.
> 
> 1.15v is unbelievable, it must be an i7.


All I am saying is that I can pass AIDA64 for 2 hours with max temp 54 degrees, most of the time 50ish (using a Kraken X61).

I'm not saying that means its fully stable tho, but it's a good start.

This was also my first try, might get 4.4Ghz stable with even less volts, I can't say yet. This was just to give me an idea of the potential.


----------



## tomytom99

Now that I have the 3x RAID array going (and I installed Windows 8.1 instead of cloning all the old drive), my boot times are good enough that now I won't mind rebooting from a hang or BSoD nearly that much from overclocking. Just ~3 seconds on the boot screen and I'm sitting at the lock screen. The thing that takes the longest past that point is just putting in my password.

Time to strive for the sacred 5 GHz!


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Wow,
> You guys are lucky if your CPUs are stable at that voltages.
> 
> I would probably still give 1.26v and see how high can I get it.
> 
> 1.15v 4.5 ghz seems it can easly make 4.7 at least with 1.26v


That seems to be the catch though. Tried 4.6ghz at 1.257 and would pass ibt. Unless I'm missing another voltage I need to tweak.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> If thats the case with Devils Canyon that doesn't explain why some members have the same batch as mine yet theirs don't clock anywhere near as high as mine. Mine will do [email protected] or [email protected] at least one other member has same batch number X439B361 and his tops out at 4.7Ghz at similar volts. Maybe in the past batch numbers did mean something but it doesnt appear to be the case with Devils Canyon.


No point arguing about this; most people (including myself) have made up their mind.

Someone asked about 'if it matters'. I say it does. You say it doesn't.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> No point arguing about this; most people (including myself) have made up their mind.
> 
> Someone asked about 'if it matters'. I say it does. You say it doesn't.


No argument from me just basing my opinion on what I have seen and feedback from other members with same batch as mine,hey I could be wrong.


----------



## Sindre2104

I was playing GTA V for a couple of hours yesterday, with my 4.5 Ghz, 1.35V overclock.
Rig is in my signature for more information.

Suddenly after 4-5 hours of stutter free gaming, my computer instantly shut off.
No error codes, no warnings, not even any sign off lag or stuttering.

Almost like someone cut the power.

Now when i start GTA V and go into either single player or online, immidiatly when the loading screen is done, it shuts off.

I have tried resetting my overclocks, and it didnt help at all.

Is my CPU dying or could there be some other problem?
I will try to run some other "heavy" games to see if the same issu occurs


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> I was playing GTA V for a couple of hours yesterday, with my 4.5 Ghz, 1.35V overclock.
> Rig is in my signature for more information.
> 
> Suddenly after 4-5 hours of stutter free gaming, my computer instantly shut off.
> No error codes, no warnings, not even any sign off lag or stuttering.
> 
> Almost like someone cut the power.
> 
> Now when i start GTA V and go into either single player or online, immidiatly when the loading screen is done, it shuts off.
> 
> I have tried resetting my overclocks, and it didnt help at all.
> 
> Is my CPU dying or could there be some other problem?
> I will try to run some other "heavy" games to see if the same issu occurs


Maybe input voltage? i'd back down to 4.4 and see if that works. Have you done any stress tests?


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Maybe input voltage? i'd back down to 4.4 and see if that works. Have you done any stress tests?


i reset all the clocks back to stock, running custom water loop, so heat isnt the problem.
That clock was stable for months prior to this


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Maybe input voltage? i'd back down to 4.4 and see if that works. Have you done any stress tests?
> 
> 
> 
> i reset all the clocks back to stock, running custom water loop, so heat isnt the problem.
> That clock was stable for months prior to this
Click to expand...

ah they have you on the cpu front and i have you on the gpu front lol. instructions instructions instructions. use a benchmarking program thats harsh on the gpu like 3dmark ultra when everything is stock.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ah they have you on the cpu front and i have you on the gpu front lol. instructions instructions instructions. use a benchmarking program thats harsh on the gpu like 3dmark ultra when everything is stock.


DJ are u still on DC with a 780ti kpe? I thought you were going to HW-E months ago.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ah they have you on the cpu front and i have you on the gpu front lol. instructions instructions instructions. use a benchmarking program thats harsh on the gpu like 3dmark ultra when everything is stock.


Just keeping both the threads updated.

ran everything stock and started GTA V, it loaded and i could walk around, so i tried overclocking the CPU with stock GPU clocks.
Crashed after 2 min.

Went back to bios, reset everything to oprimal defaults.
Ran the 3Dmark Ultra test.
10 FPS later:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6931591?

No crash. maxed out at 36 c.

Will try to play GTA V again.
I have an special warranty with intel:
https://click.intel.com/tuningplan/

so if the CPU is the problem i will see if i can get a new one ( this one was never good at overclocking anyways)

EDIT:
Crashed after 10 min.
Stated that it was because of antisurge protection when i booted


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> No point arguing about this; most people (including myself) have made up their mind.
> 
> Someone asked about 'if it matters'. I say it does. You say it doesn't.


The batch number, especially the first few digits most people use (like X438) just tells you where and when the die was mounted on the substrate. It doesn't tell you anything about the actual wafer that die came from, and it isn't necessarily correlated with any particular wafer that may or may not be better than any other. In other words, based on the data you are going to be able to find from a thread like this, is irrelevant and worthless.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The batch number, especially the first few digits most people use (like X438) just tells you where and when the die was mounted on the substrate. It doesn't tell you anything about the actual wafer that die came from, and it isn't necessarily correlated with any particular wafer that may or may not be better than any other. In other words, based on the data you are going to be able to find from a thread like this, is irrelevant and worthless.


As I said, I don't really want to argue about this; someone asked if batch numbers matter. I am of the opinion that they _do_ matter.

If you are not, so be it. I'm not really interested in arguing about it.


----------



## LandonAaron

So someone brought up Cache setting recently and it got me thinking. I haven't even tried turning up my cache frequency yet. The first page of the thread says to stay under 1.2V is this what most of you guys are using? I want to see how close to core freq I can get and want to know what voltage I should try to stay under for cache/uncore/vtt to do so.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The batch number, especially the first few digits most people use (like X438) just tells you where and when the die was mounted on the substrate. It doesn't tell you anything about the actual wafer that die came from, and it isn't necessarily correlated with any particular wafer that may or may not be better than any other. In other words, based on the data you are going to be able to find from a thread like this, is irrelevant and worthless.


I agree 100% Forceman.
Don't care enough to argue about it though. Difference of opinion is OK to me.


----------



## Thrillsy

Any thoughts on the Cache Ratio? I know it doesn't give much or any performance in benching but, i'd like to higher it. I've read that it is best to have it 300Mhz lower than the Core clock, in a ideal world 1:1. What kind of Cache speeds have you achieved and voltages used?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> Any thoughts on the Cache Ratio? I know it doesn't give much or any performance in benching but, i'd like to higher it. I've read that it is best to have it 300Mhz lower than the Core clock, in a ideal world 1:1. What kind of Cache speeds have you achieved and voltages used?


Keep Cache Voltage around 1.25V & 1.27-1.28V max. See what you can achieve with those volts, every chip is different ofcourse, expect anywhere from 4.4-4.7Ghz.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> Any thoughts on the Cache Ratio? I know it doesn't give much or any performance in benching but, i'd like to higher it. I've read that it is best to have it 300Mhz lower than the Core clock, in a ideal world 1:1. What kind of Cache speeds have you achieved and voltages used?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Keep Cache Voltage around 1.25V & 1.27-1.28V max. See what you can achieve with those volts, every chip is different ofcourse, expect anywhere from 4.4-4.7Ghz.


My Core i7 4790K

CPU core ratio - 44
CPU cache ratio - 40
CPU core voltage - 1.16 V
Cache voltage - 1.125 V
VRIN - Auto
Turbo - Disabled

Stable in x264 Stability Test v2 for 12 hours. Also tested simultaneously running Hyper Pi 32M and wPrime 1024M, no crash encountered.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

It has been a rough round of poker with the 4690k, BSOD 124 all night long. I can't seem to break past 4.3 Ghz all core and 4.5 single core. Adding cache voltage made all the difference for me in getting past some walls I was hitting though.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> I just assembled a new gaming rig, including the 4690k. Did a first quick test: 4.4GHz with 1.15vCore, stable for 2 hours on AIDA64 FPU only.
> Coming from a 4670k where I needed about 1.3v for the same mutiplier, I'm kinda happy. We'll see where this ends...
> 
> Batch#: X508B290 from Vietnam. Anyone with a similar batch number?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> I do not beleive that it is stable,
> 
> 1.15v is too low, it must be one of the best chips, if there are one which can make it.
> 
> my 4690K is 4ghz around 1.096v stock, requires 1.26v-1272v to go 4.4GHZ.
> 
> I thought it was stable at 1.24V, was fine for couple of days but in fact it wasn't till I raised voltage to 1.255V in bios, and 1.260-1.272v in OS.
> 
> 1.15v is unbelievable, it must be an i7.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I don't see why it's unbelievable. My i7 can do 4.4 with 1.05 so for a i5 at more volts seem reasonable


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> I just got my 4690k from a user here. 4.5ghz passes 4 hours so far at 1.15v. Havent had the time to test it longer.


My Core i7 4790K runs at 4.4 GHz using 1.16 Vcore only. Turbo disabled and Hyper Threading enabled

Stable in x264 Stability Test v2 for 12 hours. Also tested simultaneously running Hyper Pi 32M and wPrime 1024M, no crash encountered.


----------



## tomytom99

hehe,
Y'all know how I have those mad "put on a multiplier and up the voltage" and it's stable the first time skills. Well last night I just went up to 4.7 easily with my VCore at 1.24v. I got ~75c tops, I'll keep going forth with increasing the speed.
The only issue is that I have to remember to press Go2BIOS on my board or in Windows before I do stress testing.
I left the ring voltage as adaptive, since I didn't want to spend too much time, I wanted to test quickly, then get to gaming. XD


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> hehe,
> Y'all know how I have those mad "put on a multiplier and up the voltage" and it's stable the first time skills. Well last night I just went up to 4.7 easily with my VCore at 1.24v. I got ~75c tops, I'll keep going forth with increasing the speed.
> The only issue is that I have to remember to press Go2BIOS on my board or in Windows before I do stress testing.
> I left the ring voltage as adaptive, since I didn't want to spend too much time, I wanted to test quickly, then get to gaming. XD


LOL, I hear ya. I have a new 4790K that I will be testing this week. Last night I did some quick testing and ended up at 5ghz HT off with 1.350v Vcore and 1.850v Input voltage and running stable with Prime95 for 15min and not hitting 70c on the hottest core yet. I didn't have time to keep testing because I'm working on a different system I built for a buddy. My last 4790K would not run stable at 4.8ghz HT off with 1.375v and would crash in less than 30sec with locking up the system. I have a nice chip now and will be dialing it in for my likings. HT off is being tested because it showed that in GTA V that it was faster then with HT on. Mainly in the minimum FPS #'s. Was a little faster on the Avg FPS too. So if I could get a nice stable 5ghz HT off stable setting with low core temps I will be very happy while playing GTA V maxed out with my Titan X..

Gotta love water cooling







and going overboard with the custom loop lol


----------



## porro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> I just assembled a new gaming rig, including the 4690k. Did a first quick test: 4.4GHz with 1.15vCore, stable for 2 hours on AIDA64 FPU only.
> Coming from a 4670k where I needed about 1.3v for the same mutiplier, I'm kinda happy. We'll see where this ends...


Ok, did some more testing and now I can call it stable. Needed 1.155 vCore for 4.4GHz.
I passed:

x264 v2 overnight (50 runs)
IntelBurn Test on Maximum for 20 runs - max temp was 69 (using a Kraken X61)
AIDA64 for 3 hours
Intel XTU for 2 hours
My RAM was running at 2400MHz (CAS 10), cache ratio still locked at stock (x35) and VCCIN at 1.8v.

Now I'm going for 4.5GHz. Already tried 1.175 vCore but it wasn't stable.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> Ok, did some more testing and now I can call it stable. Needed 1.155 vCore for 4.4GHz.
> I passed:
> 
> x264 v2 overnight (50 runs)
> IntelBurn Test on Maximum for 20 runs - max temp was 69 (using a Kraken X61)
> AIDA64 for 3 hours
> Intel XTU for 2 hours
> My RAM was running at 2400MHz (CAS 10), cache ratio still locked at stock (x35) and VCCIN at 1.8v.
> 
> Now I'm going for 4.5GHz. Already tried 1.175 vCore but it wasn't stable.


What are you running your Cpu Cache voltage at for 2400mhz ram? If you want higher cache ratio, you can try 1.250v and that should get you up to 4.4ghz on the cache. I was running 4.5ghz on the cpu with 4.5ghz on the cache with 1.250v on both cpu vcore and cache voltage with 2133mhz ram c9.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> LOL, I hear ya. I have a new 4790K that I will be testing this week. Last night I did some quick testing and ended up at 5ghz HT off with 1.350v Vcore and 1.850v Input voltage and running stable with Prime95 for 15min and not hitting 70c on the hottest core yet. I didn't have time to keep testing because I'm working on a different system I built for a buddy. My last 4790K would not run stable at 4.8ghz HT off with 1.375v and would crash in less than 30sec with locking up the system. I have a nice chip now and will be dialing it in for my likings. HT off is being tested because it showed that in GTA V that it was faster then with HT on. Mainly in the minimum FPS #'s. Was a little faster on the Avg FPS too. So if I could get a nice stable 5ghz HT off stable setting with low core temps I will be very happy while playing GTA V maxed out with my Titan X..
> 
> Gotta love water cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and going overboard with the custom loop lol


I'll keep that in mind for when I get the chance later today. Isn't about an extra 20% of the stock voltage considered to be significantly more dangerous than anything between it and stock, or is that number just an approximation?


----------



## porro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> What are you running your Cpu Cache voltage at for 2400mhz ram? If you want higher cache ratio, you can try 1.250v and that should get you up to 4.4ghz on the cache. I was running 4.5ghz on the cpu with 4.5ghz on the cache with 1.250v on both cpu vcore and cache voltage with 2133mhz ram c9.


Currently it's at 1.100v ..


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Keep Cache Voltage around 1.25V & 1.27-1.28V max. See what you can achieve with those volts, every chip is different ofcourse, expect anywhere from 4.4-4.7Ghz.


Had a play around this morning and into this afternoon, got a 500Mhz over clock on the cache with 1.210v for an hour. I can not get 46 on it, even with 1.250 - 1.280v might try on higher volts, any recommendation on that?

Aida seems to be reading 18-28 volts more than what i set in the bios.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> Had a play around this morning and into this afternoon, got a 500Mhz over clock on the cache with 1.210v for an hour. I can not get 46 on it, even with 1.250 - 1.280v might try on higher volts, any recommendation on that?
> 
> Aida seems to be reading 18-28 volts more than what i set in the bios.


Have you checked for settings regarding the voltage mode? There's often times a setting that either uses an adaptive voltage, override the voltage, or auto (I'm yet to know if that makes it adaptive, stock, or what ever the heck). The motherboard could be bumping up the voltage if you don't have it set to override.


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Have you checked for settings regarding the voltage mode? There's often times a setting that either uses an adaptive voltage, override the voltage, or auto (I'm yet to know if that makes it adaptive, stock, or what ever the heck). The motherboard could be bumping up the voltage if you don't have it set to override.


It's Manual mode, for fixed voltages i believe.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> It's Manual mode, for fixed voltages i believe.


Do you have any power saving features enabled? They could cause issues, and also it could be that the program is slightly inaccurate, if you could you should try to see about manually checking the voltages.


----------



## Hambone07si

Here's a quick and dirty test at 5ghz 1.350v and HT off. Passed my quick 6min OCCT pre test. Only 67c on the hottest core. I will drop voltage until this test fails and then see what needs to be changed. Not bad tho because my other 4790K couldn't boot at 4.9ghz HT off with up to 1.45v so I'm pretty happy now. I haven't tried booting any higher than 50x tho. It may keep going lol


----------



## porro

I have a quick question. When I ran IBT I was monitoring temps with HWMonitor. The multiplier was set at 44 and the base clock locked at 100.
Yet HWM shows me a max clock of 4486MHz (on every core). How is that possible?


----------



## Hambone07si

Dropped to 1.325v in bios and passed again







Guess I'll try 1.300v lol. This will be a sick 4790K if it can pass at 1.300v or I would say pretty golden if it passes in the 1.2xx range. what a sweet chip











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> I have a quick question. When I ran IBT I was monitoring temps with HWMonitor. The multiplier was set at 44 and the base clock locked at 100.
> Yet HWM shows me a max clock of 4486MHz (on every core). How is that possible?


Different programs show different values sometimes. That's why I open a few at the same time. Just to get a better idea of whats really happening. If you see 3 programs saying the same thing, well it must be right


----------



## porro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Different programs show different values sometimes. That's why I open a few at the same time. Just to get a better idea of whats really happening. If you see 3 programs saying the same thing, well it must be right


Ye but at idle it gives me normal values, so it's kinda weird..


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> Ye but at idle it gives me normal values, so it's kinda weird..


That's strange?? Hmm. Screen shot of what your seeing??

HOLY SHEEEET MAN







.. My chip just passed at 1.300v in bios on the same test and is pretty much sitting at mid 50's while running. It's spiking up to 65c on the hottest core, but for the most part just chilling mid 50's. That's INSANE!! I haven't really used 1.880v on the Input voltage before and this is letting me go way higher now. I dare my chip to pass this test at 1.275v, double dare it


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> Ye but at idle it gives me normal values, so it's kinda weird..


Do you have spread spectrum enabled in your BIOS? Spread Spectrum can make the Base Clock fluctuate.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> That's strange?? Hmm. Screen shot of what your seeing??
> 
> HOLY SHEEEET MAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. My chip just passed at 1.300v in bios on the same test and is pretty much sitting at mid 50's while running. It's spiking up to 65c on the hottest core, but for the most part just chilling mid 50's. That's INSANE!! I haven't really used 1.880v on the Input voltage before and this is letting me go way higher now. I dare my chip to pass this test at 1.275v, double dare it


Nice chip dude....









Batch ?!?!


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Not really.
> 
> The only reason most people Overclock is because it's easier & not all chips like High BCLK. Plus even if your CPU can take it, the GPU might not like the high BCLK.


Remember, problems with high BCLK might not have anything to do with the chip, and you can kill your motherboard (potentially) with a high BCLK. EVERYTHING references to BCLK. That includes all of the PCI, etc.... Does anyone know if i2c, SMBus, and LPIO ties to it too?


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> So do you guys think it's worth bothering and tweaking to overclock my gpu to 4.6Ghz from 4.4Ghz. My CPU is stable at 4.4GHZ. BTW running 4790k. I tried 4.8GHz yesterday at 1.3V but doing stress test my cpu was throttling. Running my h100i at full speed with stock fans.
> 
> So currently I'm at 4.4GHz auto volts runing my 4790k @ 65C max i think.
> 
> @ 4.8GHz 1.3V my temps can go as high as almost 100C.


Put that under water, and if the temps stay high, consider delidding.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Has anyone tested how much of a temperature difference is when HT is enabled or disabled on a 4790K ?


In theory it should have no difference in a properly threaded stress test. The specifications say that the LP's are time-sliced. All it does is keep a core from idling.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Hey, does anybody know how good the Z87 RAID controller is? I'm asking because I have three 240 GB SSD's that are coming in today, and I'd like to know if there're any special settings I should set to get the most performance with the three of them in a RAID 0? Also, anybody know a good freeware application to transfer everything from my current drive to the new array?
> 
> Sorry if I should have put this on an SSD thread, but I figured since the main question was regarding the Z87 chipset this would the best spot.


Don't run SSDs in RAID.

The way RAID works it will wear out the SSDs in RAID-5/6, and in RAID 1, they will fail at roughly the same time, according to the specifications. You can only write so many times before a cell or page goes bad. If you write to the same cells/pages across drives all the time, expect them to hit that number fairly close to simultaneously.

As far as RAID-0, well, you could do that, but keep in mind that if one fails, there goes everything.

The best bet is to run them native, and if possible, provision smaller data space trading that for more spares.


----------



## Thrillsy

Just an update, I posted about my Cache Ratio today had not too bad results 500Mhz over clock on it @ 1.210v, oh boy can you tell the difference it makes with in a game, absolutely smooth as, buzzing about it, worth it, love it.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Besides benching,is there any real world difference btw 4.4 and 4.6? Given of course if you are already reaching thermal/voltage limits.


I backed off of 4.7 for a 24/7 of 4.6 (just to keep things under 1.3V) with a 4.3 uncore.

I find a definite advantage in turnaround time doing SETI, so I'd have to say yes. I started off with a 24/7 of 4.4.

The improvement may be marginal, but it is noticeable.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> I backed off of 4.7 for a 24/7 of 4.6 (just to keep things under 1.3V) with a 4.3 uncore.
> 
> I find a definite advantage in turnaround time doing SETI, so I'd have to say yes. I started off with a 24/7 of 4.4.
> 
> The improvement may be marginal, but it is noticeable.


Well, seems like we're on roughly the same boat.initial tests show that i don't need a voltage bump for 4.5. and i can do 4.6 under 1.3v. But 4.7 and 4.8 requires a huge amount of voltage increase.too bad,i was hoping for 4.8 around 1.3 anf leaving cache at stock.seems like i'll have to oc cache as well as play around with the numerous other settings in bios


----------



## kc5vdj

Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed a drop in temps at any particular overclock by upping Vrin? I swear my TDP under load dropped significantly when I bumped it to 1.9V from 1.8V, especially on the higher overclocks.

Could this be that the VRMs need a certain margin for efficiency, thus the warning from Intel that not maintaining that margin can damage the chip?


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> That's strange?? Hmm. Screen shot of what your seeing??
> 
> HOLY SHEEEET MAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. My chip just passed at 1.300v in bios on the same test and is pretty much sitting at mid 50's while running. It's spiking up to 65c on the hottest core, but for the most part just chilling mid 50's. That's INSANE!! I haven't really used 1.880v on the Input voltage before and this is letting me go way higher now. I dare my chip to pass this test at 1.275v, double dare it


Schweet! OCCT is a good first test for low-intensity. Prime it now! Fine tune that voltage! ONLY a real stress test can give assurance you will have a stable overclock for most anything you can throw at it.

I bet that thing will come in at a nice low voltage after fine-tuning in Prime95.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Well, seems like we're on roughly the same boat.initial tests show that i don't need a voltage bump for 4.5. and i can do 4.6 under 1.3v. But 4.7 and 4.8 requires a huge amount of voltage increase.too bad,i was hoping for 4.8 around 1.3 anf leaving cache at stock.seems like i'll have to oc cache as well as play around with the numerous other settings in bios


Yeah, my 4.7 seems stable at 1.295V BIOS, but my 4.8-5.0 get a bit high in voltage. I'm probably going to tune through 4.8 (possibly 4.9), but 5.0 takes about 1.425, which is just too freaking high for my taste. It is nice to get some validation signatures @5GHz, but not for standard use. I just can't do that... 4.9 GHz is too close to 1.4V too.

Keeping it at 1.245V for 4.6 seems about where I want it anyway for longevity. I managed to tune the uncore to [email protected] As far as RAM, it looks like G.SKILL binned this stuff really tight, and the 2400 on the label may be the best I get. I'm going to tune my lower overclocks (4.4 and 4.5) with uncore, etc, before I focus upward again.


----------



## porro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Schweet! OCCT is a good first test for low-intensity. Prime it now! Fine tune that voltage! ONLY a real stress test can give assurance you will have a stable overclock for most anything you can throw at it.
> 
> I bet that thing will come in at a nice low voltage after fine-tuning in Prime95.


I have to disagree on that one... I would stay away from P95. On my last chip I successfully ran AIDA64 & x264 overnight, 20 runs of IBT on maximum and couple hours of OCCT, but still failed Prime blend after a couple of minutes.

Alot of people on this forum told me to run x264 overnight and if it passes call it a day. So I just ignored P95 and never ran into any problems...

But hey, if you have a different opinion I respect that.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Put that under water, and if the temps stay high, consider delidding.


but still is it worth in gaming? Do you guys think i will see much better performance than 4.4GHz or do you think i'm wasting my time going 4.8GHz to get better fps?


----------



## Artah

Try version 26.6 prime before redoing your TIM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> but still is it worth in gaming? Do you guys think i will see much better performance than 4.4GHz or do you think i'm wasting my time going 4.8GHz to get better fps?


Not likely going to make a huge difference unless you're using the CPU to process PhysX even then it may not matter much.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> but still is it worth in gaming? Do you guys think i will see much better performance than 4.4GHz or do you think i'm wasting my time going 4.8GHz to get better fps?


Like Artah just said, it depends on what you intend to do. 4.4 GHz would still do good with at least an AIO, and you'll get better temps than you have now, and even then, longevity could be improved further by delidding and lowering the temperatures further.

Delidding is a personal choice, and should be dependent on temperature issues. I cut 14-16C from my 4790K by delidding, and the AIO cut the temps even further. Just remember, delidding does void the warranty.

Remember, at some point you may want to do more than just game though.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

4690k - This IMC and processor just love RAM speeds. Going from single channel to dual channel was a huge bump in XTU and Passmark, and even another gain going from DDR3 1600 to 2400.

Nevermind my signature, I think you should use all tools to test stability. I ran IBT successfully and went to fire up XTU just fine and then failed with Passmark. One tool alone doesn't tell you everything.


----------



## porro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> I have a quick question. When I ran IBT I was monitoring temps with HWMonitor. The multiplier was set at 44 and the base clock locked at 100.
> Yet HWM shows me a max clock of 4486MHz (on every core). How is that possible?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Do you have spread spectrum enabled in your BIOS? Spread Spectrum can make the Base Clock fluctuate.


It just happened again, this time I also monitored with AIDA64.



I disabled CPU spread spectrum so that can't be it...


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Do you have any power saving features enabled? They could cause issues, and also it could be that the program is slightly inaccurate, if you could you should try to see about manually checking the voltages.


Started out again this morning, 4.6 on the cache now, i may post some results later. it was AIDA reading incorrectly. Intels tuning utility is showing that it as fixed.


----------



## kcuestag

Is it too late to join the club? For some reason I thought the 4790k was Haswell and kept posting on the wrong place.









Anyhow, I'm leaving mine at 4.4GHz so far, default vcore was 1.250v, I was able to drop it with Negative offset to as low as 1.140v, max temperature of 71ºC after overnight x264 stress testing on a Corsair H110i GT on Quiet Mode.

Are those good temperatures? Is it a good chip or average? considering ambient has been anywhere from 25 to 27ºC.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Is it too late to join the club? For some reason I thought the 4790k was Haswell and kept posting on the wrong place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I'm leaving mine at 4.4GHz so far, default vcore was 1.250v, I was able to drop it with Negative offset to as low as 1.140v, max temperature of 71ºC after overnight x264 stress testing on a Corsair H110i GT on Quiet Mode.
> 
> Are those good temperatures? Is it a good chip or average? considering ambient has been anywhere from 25 to 27ºC.


Seems about normal for 1.25v on a $100 cooler, but not 1.14. That's pretty much where I stand at 1.24 with a multiplier of 47x. How much thermal paste do you have on there? Also, how do you have your fan "curve" set? I'd have it run 100% once the CPU reaches ~50c, or the water in the loop reaches ~30c.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Seems about normal for 1.25v on a $100 cooler, but not 1.14. That's pretty much where I stand at 1.24 with a multiplier of 47x. How much thermal paste do you have on there? Also, how do you have your fan "curve" set? I'd have it run 100% once the CPU reaches ~50c, or the water in the loop reaches ~30c.


That's at 1.140v, pea sized method has always worked great for me, bear in mind I do not have the fans at 100% or intend too (Way too loud) I like my fans at 1000rpm or below.









Room temperatures is at 26-27ºC these last days so that doesn't help much either.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> That's at 1.140v, pea sized method has always worked great for me, bear in mind I do not have the fans at 100% or intend too (Way too loud) I like my fans at 1000rpm or below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Room temperatures is at 26-27ºC these last days so that doesn't help much either.


I know the feel. The way I had it set, since my cooler controls the fans based on the water's heat it seems to be more effective in the long run, but not logical at first.
I'm also dealing with those 80f ambient heats, I've gotta fix my A/C. I usually have a dab of paste, usually a few mm in diameter.

What brand is the paste you're using?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> I know the feel. The way I had it set, since my cooler controls the fans based on the water's heat it seems to be more effective in the long run, but not logical at first.
> I'm also dealing with those 80f ambient heats, I've gotta fix my A/C. I usually have a dab of paste, usually a few mm in diameter.
> 
> What brand is the paste you're using?


Arctic Cooling MX-4, it's the one I've been using for a few years now. Got any picture to show how much paste you'd normally use?


----------



## tomytom99

Actually, I do!

That's Antec Formula 7.
It's a picture from when I was reviewing the H105.


----------



## porro

Ok guys, got another question.

My monitoring software is giving me these numbers:

VID: 1.19 (the vcore set in the bios)
VCORE: 1.81 (the input voltage I'm guessing, which would be right)
CPU VCORE: 0.9 ?????
That last number, what is that reffering to?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Actually, I do!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Antec Formula 7.
> It's a picture from when I was reviewing the H105.


Ha! I think I used some more than that.









Been testing it at 1.130v for an hour and half with room at 28ºC and hottest I've seen is 68ºC.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Ha! I think I used some more than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been testing it at 1.130v for an hour and half with room at 28ºC and hottest I've seen is 68ºC.


Very welcome man. You could even do a little less than that, but it all depends on the viscosity of the paste you're working with.
I remember when I was trying to do what you see on the coolers when you buy them. That didn't go well.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> Ok guys, got another question.
> 
> My monitoring software is giving me these numbers:
> 
> VID: 1.19 (the vcore set in the bios)
> VCORE: 1.81 (the input voltage I'm guessing, which would be right)
> CPU VCORE: 0.9 ?????
> That last number, what is that reffering to?


It could that the "VCORE" is what the defined voltage is, and then "CPU VCORE" could be the amount that the CPU is currently running at. This could be due to the speed-step technology making the CPU run at a lower speed and voltage during idle type situations.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> EDIT:
> Crashed after 10 min.
> Stated that it was because of antisurge protection when i booted


Since then i have tried a couple of different things:
-Uninstalled and cleaned my computer from ai suite.
-Gone through and fixed all of the issues in windows event logger.
-reinstalled winodws, only installed the nescessary.

None of that helped, and it actually crashed while i was watching a youtube video yesterday.
Its hard for me too test the individual compnents outside the pc, because i have to take apart the wc loop to do so.

Is there any tool i can use to monitor everything in my pc (voltages, error codes and such) when it crashes to maybe give me a better idea of what is crashing?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Since then i have tried a couple of different things:
> -Uninstalled and cleaned my computer from ai suite.
> -Gone through and fixed all of the issues in windows event logger.
> -reinstalled winodws, only installed the nescessary.
> 
> None of that helped, and it actually crashed while i was watching a youtube video yesterday.
> Its hard for me too test the individual compnents outside the pc, because i have to take apart the wc loop to do so.
> 
> Is there any tool i can use to monitor everything in my pc (voltages, error codes and such) when it crashes to maybe give me a better idea of what is crashing?


I had that "Anti Surge" issue for a while back when I had my Rampage IV Extreme, computer would just reset/reboot it's self randomly giving that error. Apparently it was a sleeved cable extension having bad contact causing a short and PSU/Mobo would just reset for protection.

Might want to check all your cable connections are well plugged.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Since then i have tried a couple of different things:
> -Uninstalled and cleaned my computer from ai suite.
> -Gone through and fixed all of the issues in windows event logger.
> -reinstalled winodws, only installed the nescessary.
> 
> None of that helped, and it actually crashed while i was watching a youtube video yesterday.
> Its hard for me too test the individual compnents outside the pc, because i have to take apart the wc loop to do so.
> 
> Is there any tool i can use to monitor everything in my pc (voltages, error codes and such) when it crashes to maybe give me a better idea of what is crashing?


I know that there's plenty of applications that will record the stats on a live basis, but few can log the stats. I happen to know that CoreTemp can log the data, and that you can configure the logging intervals.

You might even be able to run some testing programs on various hardware, like the RAM, GPU, and HDD's.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I had that "Anti Surge" issue for a while back when I had my Rampage IV Extreme, computer would just reset/reboot it's self randomly giving that error. Apparently it was a sleeved cable extension having bad contact causing a short and PSU/Mobo would just reset for protection.
> 
> Might want to check all your cable connections are well plugged.


That would make sence, seeing that i have sleeved my semi modular psu, wich involved cutting and resoldering most of the wires.

I have disable anti surge tho, hoping it would fix my problem.
I will remove the PSU when i have time and measure all the cables to see if there are any shorts where there shouldnt be


----------



## porro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> It could that the "VCORE" is what the defined voltage is, and then "CPU VCORE" could be the amount that the CPU is currently running at. This could be due to the speed-step technology making the CPU run at a lower speed and voltage during idle type situations.


Even when stress testing on full load the value stays the same so that's not the case...
Anyone else who might have an explanation?


----------



## replica9000

Well it's that time of year when I'll see if I can keep my OC during the summer. Right now I have code compiling
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Hey, does anybody know how good the Z87 RAID controller is? I'm asking because I have three 240 GB SSD's that are coming in today, and I'd like to know if there're any special settings I should set to get the most performance with the three of them in a RAID 0? Also, anybody know a good freeware application to transfer everything from my current drive to the new array?
> 
> Sorry if I should have put this on an SSD thread, but I figured since the main question was regarding the Z87 chipset this would the best spot.


SSDs are slow! Run the OS from RAM if you have enough of it


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> Even when stress testing on full load the value stays the same so that's not the case...
> Anyone else who might have an explanation?


I forgot to ask, are your drivers installed/updated completely? The chipset drivers specifically.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> I know the feel. The way I had it set, since my cooler controls the fans based on the water's heat it seems to be more effective in the long run, but not logical at first.
> I'm also dealing with those 80f ambient heats, I've gotta fix my A/C. I usually have a dab of paste, usually a few mm in diameter.
> 
> What brand is the paste you're using?


I set mine to go up with water temps as well. Setting them to scale with core temps causes them to ramp up and down too much IMO.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> I know that there's plenty of applications that will record the stats on a live basis, but few can log the stats. I happen to know that CoreTemp can log the data, and that you can configure the logging intervals.
> 
> You might even be able to run some testing programs on various hardware, like the RAM, GPU, and HDD's.


Used intel XTU to stress test my cpu once every 100 Mhz from 4.3 to 4.7 Ghz at 1.5v just to see if my cpu really was unstable.
also increased vccin and cache coltage/frequency.

Got all the way to 4.8 before it crashed ( not the crash that is my problem here, just a normal freeze).

So i dont really suspect the CPU anymore.

Will now overclock my GPU the same way and look for crashes.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Used intel XTU to stress test my cpu once every 100 Mhz from 4.3 to 4.7 Ghz at 1.5v just to see if my cpu really was unstable.
> also increased vccin and cache coltage/frequency.
> 
> Got all the way to 4.8 before it crashed ( not the crash that is my problem here, just a normal freeze).
> 
> So i dont really suspect the CPU anymore.
> 
> Will now overclock my GPU the same way and look for crashes.


Well I have had my computer crash after running a stable XTU test, then it failed when I opened Chrome. :|


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Well I have had my computer crash after running a stable XTU test, then it failed when I opened Chrome. :|


Yeah
I reset back to optimized defaults.
Overclocked the GPU to 1.4 Ghz, 1.5v and started 3Dmark without the CPU tests.
It crashed when it was done loading, didnt even show a single frame of the test.

I have now carefully removed the card from the x16 slot and will be running the asus realbanch test for some hours.
Since it crashed while i was doing nothing but watching a youtube video, i presume this will tell me if its the GPU dying or not.


----------



## Thrillsy

I know core is king and everything, but in games i feel a hell of a difference with high cache, little update here, i'll game a little later











CPU 49
CPU 1.310v

Cache Ratio 46
Cache 1.300v
CPU Input 1.930v


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Yeah
> I reset back to optimized defaults.
> Overclocked the GPU to 1.4 Ghz, 1.5v and started 3Dmark without the CPU tests.
> It crashed when it was done loading, didnt even show a single frame of the test.
> 
> I have now carefully removed the card from the x16 slot and will be running the asus realbanch test for some hours.
> Since it crashed while i was doing nothing but watching a youtube video, i presume this will tell me if its the GPU dying or not.


I don't think it's really that the high speed and voltage went well for the GPU over time.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> I don't think it's really that the high speed and voltage went well for the GPU over time.


Not sure i understood what you mean.

But i have been overclocking and pushing the limits for this card since the day i got it.
So if it really is taking its last breath i am not suprised at all.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Not sure i understood what you mean.
> 
> But i have been overclocking and pushing the limits for this card since the day i got it.
> So if it really is taking its last breath i am not suprised at all.


Basically what I meant. You'll notice that this happens with these types of devices. I'm assuming that the GPU is the 780 in your sig, how long have you had that?


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Basically what I meant. You'll notice that this happens with these types of devices. I'm assuming that the GPU is the 780 in your sig, how long have you had that?


I have had it for 1 year +.
I bought is used so its probably around 1.6 years old or so.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> I have had it for 1 year +.
> I bought is used so its probably around 1.6 years old or so.


I think it's safe to conclude that it's you GPU causing the issue. I'd say to either up the voltage (that would shorten life even more), or dial down the clock (and adjust the voltage accordingly).

My solution is to try factory settings for a while, and see where you can go from there, adjusting the voltage or clock to stability or preference.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> I think it's safe to conclude that it's you GPU causing the issue. I'd say to either up the voltage (that would shorten life even more), or dial down the clock (and adjust the voltage accordingly).
> 
> My solution is to try factory settings for a while, and see where you can go from there, adjusting the voltage or clock to stability or preference.


I too think its the gpu.
But the thing that weirds me out is the one crash i had on stock everything with only chrome up and watching a video.

It was stable at 1.5 Ghz 1,.5 volts so technically i am upping thr voltage by reducing the clock to 1.4 ghz.

Since the 1st crash happened so suddenly, and i have not been able to play GTAV for more than 10 min after that without a crash i think that something has broken and no matter the amounts of voltage i add it will not handle load anymore.

This is just a theory tho.
And since the new GPU i am looking at is a used 980 kingpin, and i would need to buy a waterblock for it, i want to be really sure it is the GPU before i proceed.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> I too think its the gpu.
> But the thing that weirds me out is the one crash i had on stock everything with only chrome up and watching a video.
> 
> It was stable at 1.5 Ghz 1,.5 volts so technically i am upping thr voltage by reducing the clock to 1.4 ghz.
> 
> Since the 1st crash happened so suddenly, and i have not been able to play GTAV for more than 10 min after that without a crash i think that something has broken and no matter the amounts of voltage i add it will not handle load anymore.
> 
> This is just a theory tho.
> And since the new GPU i am looking at is a used 980 kingpin, and i would need to buy a waterblock for it, i want to be really sure it is the GPU before i proceed.


I'd say it's certainly the GPU, probably when it crashed something got messed up. Try running below the stock settings to see if you can get anything stable. I've seen this happen plenty of times, where you have something OC'ed, then it doesn't want to run even at the old clocks because of the wear and tear.

I had something similar happen to my friend with his 7870, it ran fine with an OC for quite some time, then after out of nowhere he started to get problems (some BSoD's and artifacts). He wasn't even able to run it at the stock settings, so he wound up underclocking until I sell my old 7870 to him so he can Crossfire it.

Also see if you could get a BIOS update for it, that would be my final recommendation before replacing it.
I presume your warranty for it has expired, so Zotac won't help.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> I'd say it's certainly the GPU, probably when it crashed something got messed up. Try running below the stock settings to see if you can get anything stable. I've seen this happen plenty of times, where you have something OC'ed, then it doesn't want to run even at the old clocks because of the wear and tear.
> 
> I had something similar happen to my friend with his 7870, it ran fine with an OC for quite some time, then after out of nowhere he started to get problems (some BSoD's and artifacts). He wasn't even able to run it at the stock settings, so he wound up underclocking until I sell my old 7870 to him so he can Crossfire it.
> 
> Also see if you could get a BIOS update for it, that would be my final recommendation before replacing it.
> I presume your warranty for it has expired, so Zotac won't help.


If i have to underclock it to make it work i will buy a new GPU.
I am running a custom BIOS and have a waterblock on it.
I have even resoldered on a capasitor that i knocked off (i work with PCB's as a job, so i am certain this is not the issue)

So even if i still had warranty on it, i have voided that in every way possible.
Will run this infinite bench loop in realbench until tomorrow, and if it is still running by then i will contact the guy with the kingpin.

Thank you for all the help


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> If i have to underclock it to make it work i will buy a new GPU.
> I am running a custom BIOS and have a waterblock on it.
> I have even resoldered on a capasitor that i knocked off (i work with PCB's as a job, so i am certain this is not the issue)
> 
> So even if i still had warranty on it, i have voided that in every way possible.
> Will run this infinite bench loop in realbench until tomorrow, and if it is still running by then i will contact the guy with the kingpin.
> 
> Thank you for all the help


You're very welcome! I don't blame you for not wanting to run under stock speeds








Final question: Do you experience any throttling before the crashes?
I just want to make sure I'm not missing any information before you take the last resort.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> You're very welcome! I don't blame you for not wanting to run under stock speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final question: Do you experience any throttling before the crashes?
> I just want to make sure I'm not missing any information before you take the last resort.


Nope, no throttling or stuttering, no warnings or error messages before the crash.
If i have anti surge enabled, then that message comes up when it boots back up.
still crashes, but with no message when anti surge is disabled.
reinstalled windows, still crashes.
Crashed when watching youtube videos.

Currently have run realbench crashfree without the card for about 1 hour.

PSU is under 1 month old, and has been tested with a PSU tester. and multimeter.
All voltages where ok and i did not find any shorts, and made sure to insulate every stripped whire/soldering point with heatshrink.

Crashed the first time after 5-6 hours of intense GTAV gaming with a 1.35Ghz 1.3v overclock on the GPU, running about 55-65c.


----------



## muhd86

guys i just got a new 4970k with a maximis extreme vi mobo , just wanted to know what volts / or options to change in bios to achieve say 4.8 / 4.9ghz .

some help appreciated please.


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> guys i just got a new 4970k with a maximis extreme vi mobo , just wanted to know what volts / or options to change in bios to achieve say 4.8 / 4.9ghz .
> 
> some help appreciated please.


Dial in 50 and 1.280v, or 49 1.280v and see if you can past a CINEBENCH run, then work from here, don't forget the CPU input voltage, what kind of cooler are you using?


----------



## Thrillsy

Double post, interesting.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> I know core is king and everything, but in games i feel a hell of a difference with high cache, little update here, i'll game a little later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU 49
> CPU 1.310v
> 
> Cache Ratio 46
> Cache 1.300v
> CPU Input 1.930v


Can you back that up with benchmarks?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed a drop in temps at any particular overclock by upping Vrin? I swear my TDP under load dropped significantly when I bumped it to 1.9V from 1.8V, especially on the higher overclocks.
> 
> Could this be that the VRMs need a certain margin for efficiency, thus the warning from Intel that not maintaining that margin can damage the chip?


I noticed a drop in wattage as measured by the board, but no drop in temps. Eventually I hooked up a kill a watt and saw identical power draw at the wall. So for me it was sensor error. On the other hand the higher input voltage had no adverse effect on temps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Since then i have tried a couple of different things:
> -Uninstalled and cleaned my computer from ai suite.
> -Gone through and fixed all of the issues in windows event logger.
> -reinstalled winodws, only installed the nescessary.
> 
> None of that helped, and it actually crashed while i was watching a youtube video yesterday.
> Its hard for me too test the individual compnents outside the pc, because i have to take apart the wc loop to do so.
> 
> Is there any tool i can use to monitor everything in my pc (voltages, error codes and such) when it crashes to maybe give me a better idea of what is crashing?


Hwinfo with logging


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> guys i just got a new 4970k with a maximis extreme vi mobo , just wanted to know what volts / or options to change in bios to achieve say 4.8 / 4.9ghz .
> 
> some help appreciated please.


Read darkwizzie's haswell guide.

1. Set ram to xmp, uncore ratio to either 39 or 41. Enable eist and cstates settings.

2. Set your vid (in bios) from auto to the actual number it says there. It's now a fixed voltage. Set input voltage to .6v higher than vid.

3. Set your core ratio and boost to a flat 44x (39x for 4690k).

4. Boot into windows and run one loop x264 (linked from darkwizzie's guide). Keep hwinfo running to monitor it. If temps exceed 80c at this point, you should stop and back up a multiplier.

5. If it crashes, add on .01-.05v vid and go back to step 4. Write down the settings that failed. Don't exceed 1.35v vid or 2.1v input voltage. Keep input .6v higher than vid, though at high vid even more may be needed.

6. If it passes, return to bios and add on another multiplier. Write down the settings that passed.

7. When you get near 80c, you are approaching thermal limit. Run 5 loops of x264, and add on .02v vcore, .05v input at the end.

Note: limits listed here are conservative. You can exceed them, but only after you learn more by reading more in depth guide

(edited for typos and correctness. Thanks sky-way.)


----------



## Sky-way

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Read darkwizzie's haswell guide.
> 
> 1. Set ram to xmp, uncore ratio to either 39 or 41. Enable eist and cstates settings.
> 
> 2. Set your vid (in bios) from auto to the actual number it says there. It's now a fixed voltage. Set input voltage to .06v higher than vid.
> 
> 3. Set your core ratio and boost to a flat 44x (39x for 4690k).
> 
> 4. Boot into windows and run one loop x264 (linked from darkwizzie's guide). Keep hwinfo running to monitor it. If temps exceed 80c at this point, you should stop and back up a multiplier.
> 
> 5. If it crashes, add on .01-.05v vid and go back to step 4. Write down the settings that failed. Don't exceed 1.35v vid or 2.1v input voltage. Keep input .6v higher than vid, though at high vid even more may be needed.
> 
> 6. If it passes, return to bios and add on another multiplier. Write down the settings that passed.
> 
> 7. When you get near 80c, you are approaching thermal limit. Run 5 loops of x264, and add on .02v vcore, .05v input at the end.
> 
> Note: limits listed here are conservative. You can exceed them, but only after you learn more by reading more in depth guides.


#2 should be - set input voltage to .6v higher than vid


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> You're very welcome! I don't blame you for not wanting to run under stock speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final question: Do you experience any throttling before the crashes?
> I just want to make sure I'm not missing any information before you take the last resort.


ehhh
Just for the heck of it, i hooked up an old 1000W PSU i had lying around to my GPU, then started it with the 2 pins on the 24 pin.
Then i started the rest of the pc that is connected to my current psu

Now i am running the test that always crashed without any issues.
What does this mean?
I am just utterly confused right now

EDIT
okay, hooked it up the other way around.
Old 1000W on the Motherboard (24 pin and EPS)
New PSU for the GPU, pump, light and stuff.

It crashed.
so the GPU is not broken, or the old powersupply does not notice?


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> ehhh
> Just for the heck of it, i hooked up an old 1000W PSU i had lying around to my GPU, then started it with the 2 pins on the 24 pin.
> Then i started the rest of the pc that is connected to my current psu
> 
> Now i am running the test that always crashed without any issues.
> What does this mean?
> I am just utterly confused right now


Either:
A, the PSU lost capacity due to aging.
B, Your system may have increased power consumption (either new HW, or new power settings for devices)
C, There could be a bigger issue, like shorting or your electrical grid could be at a slightly lower (or higher) voltage than normal, and the PSU can't regulate it for some reason.

I'd recommend using something like a Kill-a-watt to measure how much the old PSU draws when it is also powering the GPU right before it crashes.
Also, what's the wattage for the PSU you use for the "main"?


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Either:
> A, the PSU lost capacity due to aging.
> B, Your system may have increased power consumption (either new HW, or new power settings for devices)
> C, There could be a bigger issue, like shorting or your electrical grid could be at a slightly lower (or higher) voltage than normal, and the PSU can't regulate it for some reason.
> 
> I'd recommend using something like a Kill-a-watt to measure how much the old PSU draws when it is also powering the GPU right before it crashes.
> Also, what's the wattage for the PSU you use for the "main"?


read the edit








it did not crash when the GPU was connected to the old PSU.(1000W)
It crashed when the GPU was connected to the new PSU.(750W)

In both cases i was using the other PSU for the rest of the system:

scenario 1: GPU-->1000W; CPU, MB, everything else-->750W. = no crash

Scenario 2:GPU-->750W; CPU,MB, everything else-->1000W = crash (the PSU crashed, not the computer. the computer kept running)


----------



## porro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porro*
> 
> Ok, did some more testing and now I can call it stable. Needed 1.155 vCore for 4.4GHz.
> I passed:
> 
> x264 v2 overnight (50 runs)
> IntelBurn Test on Maximum for 20 runs - max temp was 69 (using a Kraken X61)
> AIDA64 for 3 hours
> Intel XTU for 2 hours
> My RAM was running at 2400MHz (CAS 10), cache ratio still locked at stock (x35) and VCCIN at 1.8v.
> 
> Now I'm going for 4.5GHz. Already tried 1.175 vCore but it wasn't stable.


Quick update: I got 4.6GHz stable @ 1.265v. My RAM is already on spot (2400 cas 10), just need to see how high I can set the cache ratio, which is still locked at 3.5GHz.

Max temps were around 70 with OCCT and 83 on IBT very high (30 runs).
I'm gonna try to get 4.7GHz stable around 1.3v, but I kinda doubt it. Oh well, could have been worse...


----------



## dlee7283

I own a rarity of Devil's Canyon

4590s

DVD encoding is pretty impressive and a step up from even my overclocked G3258


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> read the edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it did not crash when the GPU was connected to the old PSU.(1000W)
> It crashed when the GPU was connected to the new PSU.(750W)
> 
> In both cases i was using the other PSU for the rest of the system:
> 
> scenario 1: GPU-->1000W; CPU, MB, everything else-->750W. = no crash
> 
> Scenario 2:GPU-->750W; CPU,MB, everything else-->1000W = crash (the PSU crashed, not the computer. the computer kept running)


I'm not sure if you ditched the 1000w because it had problems, but if you're willing to trust it, see about running the whole system on it. Also, check the 750w's PCI-E cable for damage.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> I'm not sure if you ditched the 1000w because it had problems, but if you're willing to trust it, see about running the whole system on it. Also, check the 750w's PCI-E cable for damage.


That one was in my old sig rig.
It is about 5-6 years old, NorthQ.
The cables were not the right lenght and it the power was not clean, so my GPU made a terrible coil whine.

the new one fixed all that.

I think i will remove the new GPU and take a look at the solderings inside it and such.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Yeah, my 4.7 seems stable at 1.295V BIOS, but my 4.8-5.0 get a bit high in voltage. I'm probably going to tune through 4.8 (possibly 4.9), but 5.0 takes about 1.425, which is just too freaking high for my taste. It is nice to get some validation signatures @5GHz, but not for standard use. I just can't do that... 4.9 GHz is too close to 1.4V too.
> 
> Keeping it at 1.245V for 4.6 seems about where I want it anyway for longevity. I managed to tune the uncore to [email protected] As far as RAM, it looks like G.SKILL binned this stuff really tight, and the 2400 on the label may be the best I get. I'm going to tune my lower overclocks (4.4 and 4.5) with uncore, etc, before I focus upward again.


Whoa,voltages for 5.0 are high. I won't even try validating at those voltages. I was under the impression that gskill rams were always good overclockers.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> Dial in 50 and 1.280v, or 49 1.280v and see if you can past a CINEBENCH run, then work from here, don't forget the CPU input voltage, what kind of cooler are you using?


at that voltage i'd suggest 47x... you'll be within +-15 mils of stable there, by the averages. 49x or 50x @ 1.280V is called winning the silicon lottery.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Whoa,voltages for 5.0 are high. I won't even try validating at those voltages. I was under the impression that gskill rams were always good overclockers.


Well, I've been still focusing on the CPU, and have only tried bulk incremental on the RAM without success. I need to read up on the finer details on the RAM.

I'll be getting rid of the mismatch this coming month with a second Ripjaws X 16GB kit and rotating the Team Vulcan out to my wife's box which is in the old Lian Li PC-Q18B with RMA Replacement board #3 of the Z87E-ITX. We have agreed that after the previous ASRock fried her 4770K with the MOSFET smoking, that the only thing we are willing to put on the ASRock is the G3258, because if the board is faulty like the first three, at least it'll just be $70 lost instead of $330 again. Still got to get her a PSU too. That's July's project, I'm figuring on getting her the Rosewill Hive 650 and the G3258 then. (The good news is that she changed her mind about wanting a system like mine, and is now opting for a sewing machine and serger, so I may be able to get the basics into this box earlier than anticipated and get to work getting parts for the custom loop ahead of schedule).

I figure that some of the instabilities I have been having will go away once I match the RAM. I would have gotten it this month, but I came across a deal on ebay (rare these days) on a used Dell ST2410B monitor in PRISTINE condition for USD$65.00, and there went half the budget for the RAM this month.

I'm probably going to retest at lower voltages on the higher overclocks after doing that. I don't think I'm going to get much better than a safe 4.8 on this one if things are still close to where they are now. Still, it's the fastest box I've ever owned even at my 24/7 of 4.6 GHz with 4.3 GHZ uncore.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

So, I gave some BLCK clocking a try last night. 4.1 Ghz was about the best it got. Strange thing is that at that setting, I was getting a Passmark score of ~3480. At 4.4 straight ratio, I was getting Passmark ~3000. Both did the same numbers in Gigaflops on IBT. But the temps were much more manageable at the 125 BLCK due to the lower clocks.

Edit: Just doublechecked the numbers


----------



## kcuestag

Just got a BSOD while "idling" (Watching a show and browsing) yet it was stable overnight with x264.

Anything I could tweak to help these idle BSOD's? I have everything on AUTO except VCORE, which is at NEGATIVE Offset of -0.095 to achieve 1.135v


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Just got a BSOD while "idling" (Watching a show and browsing) yet it was stable overnight with x264.
> 
> Anything I could tweak to help these idle BSOD's? I have everything on AUTO except VCORE, which is at NEGATIVE Offset of -0.095 to achieve 1.135v


What was the BSoD, 0x00000050, or something else?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> What was the BSoD, 0x00000050, or something else?


Couldn't see any code (Using Windows 8.1), it said WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Couldn't see any code (Using Windows 8.1), it said WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR.


I'm not too familiar with the names, is there a log/crash file that you can view that has all of the information?


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Couldn't see any code (Using Windows 8.1), it said WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR.


Could be a marginal PSU problem, or a Windows Error
First try System File Checker
Winkey plus 'X'
Choose Command Prompt (Admin)
Type sfc /scannow then Enter

It finds and fixes errors in Windows, but doesn't always report them. Run it and see if the fault disappears after re-booting your system
If corrupt files are found that can't be fixed, try

Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth (Observe spaces before /)

Re-run SFC

To view CBS Log

findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log >sfcdetails.txt

Search C drive for sfcdetails.txt or navigate to C:\Windows\System32 and scroll down.

Courtesy Of dodger46 @ tomshardware

Maybe you could try this one , otherwise this error also points to a hardware problem that windows can't fix. like PSU or Mainboard . I hope it helps


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> Dial in 50 and 1.280v, or 49 1.280v and see if you can past a CINEBENCH run, then work from here, don't forget the CPU input voltage, what kind of cooler are you using?


i am using a corsair h100i with push / pull fans .

1.28 volts for 49 or 50ghz , and what other setings do i need to change / what should be the input voltage .

safe voltages


----------



## muhd86

http://valid.x86.fr/u0irvx

dialed in 50 in multi voltage to 1.375 and vccin 1.965 but it would not go in to windows / so dialed down to 48 on multi and reduced volts to 1.35 and it booted with no issues .

i have a maximus extreme vi with 4790k vietnamese chip .


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> Couldn't see any code (Using Windows 8.1), it said WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR.


Go to your windows power options, click 'Change plan settings' next to your currently selected power plan.

Then click on 'Change advanced power settings'. Expand the hard disk then expand it further and set 'Turn hard disk after' to Never.

Well my issue was that one of my HDD's were faulty or too old in some way that, if the hard disk was turned off for power saving. It would trigger a BSOD 0x101 (WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR) for example.

At the time when it happened I didn't know what was causing these idle BSODs for me, then I tried that and the BSOD's disappeared on idle. The issue was a 6 year old HDD...

Edit: Sorry tomytom99 and TheADLA! quoted you by accident.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/u0irvx
> 
> dialed in 50 in multi voltage to 1.375 and vccin 1.965 but it would not go in to windows / so dialed down to 48 on multi and reduced volts to 1.35 and it booted with no issues .
> 
> i have a maximus extreme vi with 4790k vietnamese chip .


Very nice. Be careful of the temperatures if you're going to game on that with that CPU voltage.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Very nice. Be careful of the temperatures if you're going to game on that with that CPU voltage.


i am waiting for the 390x to be released , plan to do a quad or tri fire set up on this board / i am amazed at the over clocking of these value 4gb ddr3 1333mhz ram , i just selected 2133 mhz in the bios for dram frequency and volla , it booted in to windows with 0 issues , .

some times the small guys can do wonders .


----------



## Hambone07si

1.375v on the cpu is fine if your temps are under 80c at max under stress testing. Some cpus run around 1.325v with stock settings, 1.375v with the right cooling and monitoring should be fine as long as it's stable.

My new 4790K is completely stable at 5ghz 1.300v Vcore and 1.800v Input with XMP 2400mhz c11. Max temps 67c. This is with HT off for some games that benefit from not having it on, as in GTA V running better on 4 cores than with 4 cores 8 threads.

Just ran stability with HT on now at 5ghz and passed with 1.350v Vcore and 1.850v Input. Will be trying to lower the Vcore and Input down to the lowest stable voltage. This is one hell of a 4790K compared to the others I've had. Very happy with this one.

My Cpu as well as my M6F are both on water now to keep my VRM's nice and cool. Titan X also in the loop with a 240mm rad and 360mm rad, 2 pumps. My water temps are only 1c higher that ambient at any given time no matter what I'm doing, stress testing or gaming.

I played GTA V with the 5ghz HT off 1.300v overclock last night for a few hours with a friend of mine. Never had any issues at all. Played just like it should. That game stresses your cpu pretty hard too, especially with HT off as its running cpu up to 90%+ at some times. Max temps while playing after 3 hours or so was only 52c on the hottest core, vrms in mid 30's, Titan x at 36c max. Loving my water loop and this new Cpu


----------



## Thrillsy

Big noob coming at ya with a question, i know someone will answer, i hope.

I know the Cache Ratio voltage can be offset but can Eventual CPU input voltage be offset? It seems my VRM & Cache doubles in Manual or offset with in AIDA not sure if its reading correctly.

Latest version of CPU-Z is not reading right, got me thinking after using 3 other programs to monitor, used an older version and it read like the other programs


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> Big noob coming at ya with a question, i know someone will answer, i hope.
> 
> I know the Cache Ratio voltage can be offset but can Eventual CPU input voltage be offset? It seems my VRM & Cache doubles in Manual or offset with in AIDA not sure if its reading correctly.
> 
> Latest version of CPU-Z is not reading right, got me thinking after using 3 other programs to monitor, used an older version and it read like the other programs


sounds like ur on asus mobo. If you are just leave eventual on auto. I do and have not had any issues.


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> sounds like ur on asus mobo. If you are just leave eventual on auto. I do and have not had any issues.


Yes, its a asus. Though auto is fine, it struggles when raising the cache ratio. Seems crazy on VRM once risen for cache ratio, tbh cache voltages go crazy as well. Hmmm.


----------



## Marc79

Is there any difference between the new Vietnam batches and Malay cpu's, better, worse or can't tell a difference. I know there's a lot of i5 owners here.

Just got a 4690k from Amazon and I hope I can get at least 4.5GHz with ~1.3v. I know i7's in general clock better, but this one is going into my Sim Rig so no need for anything crazy, but I would be disappointed with anything below 4.5GHz with reasonable volts.



Batch# X504A938 probably makes ZERO difference.


----------



## Marc79

Looking at the chart, seems like 4.5GHz with around 1.3 vcore, should be game.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Looking at the chart, seems like 4.5GHz with around 1.3 vcore, should be game.


4.5ghz at, 1.3v is the average for the 1st gen haswell. I bet you get 4.6 + at those voltages.


----------



## Marc79

Would be more than I'm hoping for, that would actually be perfect.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Is there any difference between the new Vietnam batches and Malay cpu's, better, worse or can't tell a difference. I know there's a lot of i5 owners here.
> 
> Just got a 4690k from Amazon and I hope I can get at least 4.5GHz with ~1.3v. I know i7's in general clock better, but this one is going into my Sim Rig so no need for anything crazy, but I would be disappointed with anything below 4.5GHz with reasonable volts.
> 
> 
> 
> Batch# X504A938 probably makes ZERO difference.


I am at 4.6 @1.20v with my Vietnam 4790k...it's in a SFF build, as a HTPC, so, I didn't want to push past 1.20v for 24/7 use...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Just got a BSOD while "idling" (Watching a show and browsing) yet it was stable overnight with x264.
> 
> Anything I could tweak to help these idle BSOD's? I have everything on AUTO except VCORE, which is at NEGATIVE Offset of -0.095 to achieve 1.135v


Setting a negative offset can sometimes idle crashes since the offset is applied at all frequency ranges. That can occasionally cause the voltage to be too low at low frequencies (like when background tasks are executing) even if it is fine at higher full-load volts and freqs.


----------



## kc5vdj

Which realtime Vcore reading is correct here?

I just gave up on testing 4.9 GHz @ 1.360V because of the first one showing a peak of 1.392V, but the second one here seems like it might be in line, as the first one is reading the same at the moment with 4.8 GHz @ 1.350V. That makes no sense.

Should I pay attention to the first or the second?


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Is there any difference between the new Vietnam batches and Malay cpu's, better, worse or can't tell a difference. I know there's a lot of i5 owners here.
> 
> Just got a 4690k from Amazon and I hope I can get at least 4.5GHz with ~1.3v. I know i7's in general clock better, but this one is going into my Sim Rig so no need for anything crazy, but I would be disappointed with anything below 4.5GHz with reasonable volts.
> 
> Batch# X504A938 probably makes ZERO difference.


Looking forward to seeing some results on this


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some results on this


I have a Vietnam batch that I can't get to go over 4.5 Ghz


----------



## Void-Ray

hi everyone, im kinda new to this 4790k, kinda one day old







and im wondering about a few things, on almost all of OC guide i have seen ppl only changing their vcore, and leaving almost everything to "auto", and im wondering is it really ok to leave everything else on auto?
i have 4790k + maximus vii formula, and i have set my vcore manually, cpu LLC on 8, cpu cache on 1.168750(close to default that i saw on bios screen) and initial cpu input (which i thought it might be PLL) to 1.8, this initial input was originally on 1.85
but i dont know about other things, on my 3930k i had a critical problem with VTT which was supposed to stay b elow 1.2 but on auto it would be set to 1.4 and it was not ok, so im wondering do we have something like that on this 4790k here? or is it totally safe to leave all the rest on auto?
thanks in advance.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Void-Ray*
> 
> hi everyone, im kinda new to this 4790k, kinda one day old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and im wondering about a few things, on almost all of OC guide i have seen ppl only changing their vcore, and leaving almost everything to "auto", and im wondering is it really ok to leave everything else on auto?
> i have 4790k + maximus vii formula, and i have set my vcore manually, cpu LLC on 8, cpu cache on 1.168750(close to default that i saw on bios screen) and initial cpu input (which i thought it might be PLL) to 1.8, this initial input was originally on 1.85
> but i dont know about other things, on my 3930k i had a critical problem with VTT which was supposed to stay below 1.2 but on auto it would be set to 1.4 and it was not ok, so im wondering do we have something like that on this 4790k here? or is it totally safe to leave all the rest on auto?
> thanks in advance.


CPU Load Line Calibration setting you have on currently is fine. I don't think VTT is going to be an issue for you. I never had the need to change the voltage myself when using a overclocked i7 4790K.
You can overclock your uncore along with your core clocks.

For example 4.2 GHz uncore frequency, 4.6 GHz core frequency.

I would manually adjust the following voltages:

*First do core overclocking:*

VRIN (initial cpu input voltage, usually I keep this 0.4v above the CPU Voltage. So for example 1.2v Vcore = 1.6V Vrin.) 1.7v-1.9v - Adjust accordingly to achieve stability
Core Voltage 1.1V-1.3V. Adjust accordingly to achieve stability
Aida64 - Stress test CPU, Cache, FPU, Memory (Keep temperatures under 90°C during stress testing.)

*Then head onto Uncore overclocking:*

Ring / Bus voltage 1.15V-1.20V (Cache Voltage) - Adjust accordingly to achieve stability.
Aida64 - Stress test CPU, Cache, FPU, Memory again. (Keep temperatures under 90°C during stress testing.)
Those are the voltage ranges I recommend.


----------



## Void-Ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> CPU Load Line Calibration setting you have on currently is fine. I don't think VTT is going to be an issue for you. I never had the need to change the voltage myself when using a overclocked i7 4790K.
> You can overclock your uncore along with your core clocks.
> 
> For example 4.2 GHz uncore frequency, 4.6 GHz core frequency.
> 
> I would manually adjust the following voltages:
> 
> *First do core overclocking:*
> 
> VRIN (initial cpu input voltage, usually I keep this 0.4v above the CPU Voltage. So for example 1.2v Vcore = 1.6V Vrin.) 1.7v-1.9v - Adjust accordingly to achieve stability
> Core Voltage 1.1V-1.3V. Adjust accordingly to achieve stability
> Aida64 - Stress test CPU, Cache, FPU, Memory (Keep temperatures under 90°C during stress testing.)
> 
> *Then head onto Uncore overclocking:*
> 
> Ring / Bus voltage 1.15V-1.20V (Cache Voltage) - Adjust accordingly to achieve stability.
> Aida64 - Stress test CPU, Cache, FPU, Memory again. (Keep temperatures under 90°C during stress testing.)
> Those are the voltage ranges I recommend.


got it thanks!
one more question, is it normal if i achieved stable OC on manual voltage with 1.154 on vcore and 1.18 on cache voltage and 1.8 on initial voltage, but with offset i can't get lower than 1.16 on core voltage? anything lower i will get bsod on startup of windows.


----------



## RagingCain

Joining the club today.

Code:



Code:


RagingCain @ Overclock.net           
i7 4790K                
CPU             4704 MHz @ 1.232v
Uncore          4403.7 MHz @ 1.190v
BCLK            100.1 MHz


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> I just got my 4690k from a user here. 4.5ghz passes 4 hours so far at 1.15v. Havent had the time to test it longer.


Just passed a IBT run at 4.7ghz 1.18v. Messed with some voltage options in bios for overclocking. Gonna do a IXU run for a few hours and see how it goes. Highest core temp was about 74C on a H60. If all goes well I'll try 4.8ghz. So far really impressed with this chip.


----------



## EarlZ

That is a very awesome chip!


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Void-Ray*
> 
> got it thanks!
> one more question, is it normal if i achieved stable OC on manual voltage with 1.154 on vcore and 1.18 on cache voltage and 1.8 on initial voltage, but with offset i can't get lower than 1.16 on core voltage? anything lower i will get bsod on startup of windows.


Use manual voltage, the voltage ACTUALLY does change depending on your Intel c-states / CPU power saving settings e.g EIST.

My CPU voltage fluctuates between 0.8v to 1.305v. 0.1v-1.305v with all Intel c-states on.


----------



## Void-Ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Use manual voltage, the voltage ACTUALLY does change depending on your Intel c-states / CPU power saving settings e.g EIST.
> 
> My CPU voltage fluctuates between 0.8v to 1.305v. 0.1v-1.305v with all Intel c-states on.


just to update, it was still unstable on both adaptive and offset mode, till i hit 1.17v
and now i switched to manual mode, AI suit and cpu-z both are reporting 1.52v and it's not dropping, C-state is on auto, do i have to do something to make the voltage drop?

EDIT: setting C-state on "enable" made some changes, hwinfo and ai suite are reporting voltage drop, cpu-z not, but i guess cpu-z might be mistaken, and sometimes some of cores will have 0.000v for one or two sec, is it normal?


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Void-Ray*
> 
> just to update, it was still unstable on both adaptive and offset mode, till i hit 1.17v
> and now i switched to manual mode, AI suit and cpu-z both are reporting 1.52v and it's not dropping, C-state is on auto, do i have to do something to make the voltage drop?
> 
> EDIT: setting C-state on "enable" made some changes, hwinfo and ai suite are reporting voltage drop, cpu-z not, but i guess cpu-z might be mistaken, and sometimes some of cores will have 0.000v for one or two sec, is it normal?


Use hwinfo64, don't use aisuite or cpu-z for voltage monitoring. Look for VID and Vcore.

1.52v for what? I hope that's not vcore.


----------



## Void-Ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Use hwinfo64, don't use aisuite or cpu-z for voltage monitoring. Look for VID and Vcore.
> 
> 1.52v for what? I hope that's not vcore.


oh no sorry i meant 1.152v on vcore, not 1.52
and VID on none of the cores are changing, hard solid on 1.153-5


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Void-Ray*
> 
> oh no sorry i meant 1.152v on vcore, not 1.52
> and VID on none of the cores are changing, hard solid on 1.153-5


OK have c3, c6, c7 Intel c-states enabled via bios, Intel enhanced speedstep technology enabled. Set your windows power plan to balanced if it is currently on high performance. Check vcore and vid again. One of those voltages should range around (0.7v to 1.3v)


----------



## Void-Ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> OK have c3, c6, c7 Intel c-states enabled via bios, Intel enhanced speedstep technology enabled. Set your windows power plan to balanced if it is currently on high performance. Check vcore and vid again. One of those voltages should range around (0.7v to 1.3v)


done them all, VID is not changing, vcore is. anything else that i can try?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Void-Ray*
> 
> done them all, VID is not changing, vcore is. anything else that i can try?


In manual mode the VID will not change, because you are overriding it with your manual voltage setting. The Vcore will still change if you have power saving enabled.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Void-Ray*
> 
> done them all, VID is not changing, vcore is. anything else that i can try?


Vid is just the bios voltage setting. It won't change (if you have fixed voltage as your bios setting). Vcore is the actual voltage.


----------



## Void-Ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> In manual mode the VID will not change, because you are overriding it with your manual voltage setting. The Vcore will still change if you have power saving enabled.


so everythings fine? btw i didnt find out, is it normal to be stable on for example 1.152v on manual and be only stable on 1.169v in offset mode?

EDIT: ok weird thing, now i it became unstable again, everything was fine when i had c-state and intel step off with manual voltage of 1.152, after messing around and having a few BSODs and changing voltages, now it it pc gets frozen, no BSOD just freeze.

PS: it mostly happens when i run intel extreme tuning utility.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Void-Ray*
> 
> so everythings fine? btw i didnt find out, is it normal to be stable on for example 1.152v on manual and be only stable on 1.169v in offset mode?


Yes it is normal.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Void-Ray*
> 
> so everythings fine? btw i didnt find out, is it normal to be stable on for example 1.152v on manual and be only stable on 1.169v in offset mode?
> 
> EDIT: ok weird thing, now i it became unstable again, everything was fine when i had c-state and intel step off with manual voltage of 1.152, after messing around and having a few BSODs and changing voltages, now it it pc gets frozen, no BSOD just freeze.
> 
> PS: it mostly happens when i run intel extreme tuning utility.


Could be VRIN voltage or cache voltage too low. Try increasing cache up a bit first if you have overclocked the uncore frequency. 1.6 VRIN and 1.2v cache for example.


----------



## Void-Ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Could be VRIN voltage or cache voltage too low. Try increasing cache up a bit first if you have overclocked the uncore frequency. 1.6 VRIN and 1.2v cache for example.


uncore is on 4.2 ghz, and initial is at 1.7 also cache voltage is around 1.75
and up to now i had to raise vcore to 1.2 for 4.5ghz and im still getting random freeze (with no bsod) and sometimes bsod with 124.
also i have gskill ripjaws 16gb 8.9.9.24 at 1866mhz.
dunno whats wrong here and im getting tired of it, i had lot less trouble OCing my 3930k or 3770k or bulldozer 8150.
are these chips this much confusing on OC? if i get it stable on 1.2 on 4.5ghz does it mean i have a bad chip? or average? before i start messing around on full manual t just needed vcore increase to 1.52 to be fully stable, now its weird O_O


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Void-Ray*
> 
> uncore is on 4.2 ghz, and initial is at 1.7 also cache voltage is around 1.75
> and up to now i had to raise vcore to 1.2 for 4.5ghz and im still getting random freeze (with no bsod) and sometimes bsod with 124.
> also i have gskill ripjaws 16gb 8.9.9.24 at 1866mhz.
> dunno whats wrong here and im getting tired of it, i had lot less trouble OCing my 3930k or 3770k or bulldozer 8150.
> are these chips this much confusing on OC? if i get it stable on 1.2 on 4.5ghz does it mean i have a bad chip? or average? before i start messing around on full manual t just needed vcore increase to 1.52 to be fully stable, now its weird O_O


Never have cache (ring voltage) above 1.3v. And vcore, don't go above 1.4v.

1.2v vcore on 4.5ghz is very good.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Void-Ray*
> 
> uncore is on 4.2 ghz, and initial is at 1.7 also cache voltage is around 1.75
> and up to now i had to raise vcore to 1.2 for 4.5ghz and im still getting random freeze (with no bsod) and sometimes bsod with 124.
> also i have gskill ripjaws 16gb 8.9.9.24 at 1866mhz.
> dunno whats wrong here and im getting tired of it, i had lot less trouble OCing my 3930k or 3770k or bulldozer 8150.
> are these chips this much confusing on OC? if i get it stable on 1.2 on 4.5ghz does it mean i have a bad chip? or average? before i start messing around on full manual t just needed vcore increase to 1.52 to be fully stable, now its weird O_O


Chip is weird. The wall is a steel wall for me right now, not a brick wall. Ivy and Sandy-E made sense, some of this doesn't to me. Check my post on BCLK clocking a DC. BCLK vs Ratio OC, numbers are unreal


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> Just passed a IBT run at 4.7ghz 1.18v. Messed with some voltage options in bios for overclocking. Gonna do a IXU run for a few hours and see how it goes. Highest core temp was about 74C on a H60. If all goes well I'll try 4.8ghz. So far really impressed with this chip.


Dude!!!! I think we have a winner here!!!! You done won the lotto!!!


----------



## hrockh

thanks for the well written guide $ilent.

so I was overclocked to 4.4ghz stable on my 4690k. Just checked for any BIOS update for my mobo, installed the latest one (fyi all Asus z97 / x99 mobo support NVME







). This overclock was quick and dirty at the time.

Since I've reset to default the bios settings, might as well do overclocking properly. got a little issue finding the VID.
Went to the BIOS and disabled power management features as suggested.

Then checked VID on the BIOS

From my understanding VID should be 1.024V. Fair enough.
Although once I boot into windows 8.1 I get this


They both report 1.145V
So what's my VID then?


----------



## kc5vdj

Got an uncore question here.

After getting my 4.4, 4.5, 4.6, and 4.7 rock solid stable, I am now upping the uncore. A couple of weeks ago, I upped the uncore voltage to 1.2V, and found a "stable" at 4.3 GHz there... At 4.6 GHz, I had three hard freezes (not BSOD, display still showing whatever was running. Interrestingly, once (not all three times), the reset button would NOT even register, and the normal power button failed to work as well, and I had to resort to the AC switch at the back of the PSU. The problem was so intermittent that I really didn't do anything about it, and have waited to see what would happen.

Since I switched back to 4.7 GHz after my 4.8 and 4.9 GHz testing the other day, since I haven't tested my 24/7 stable 4.7 GHz with the new uncore, it has been stable until (of course) I was in the bath a few hours ago, when I let my wife use the machine for the first time (she debased the Legendary Black Beast of Aaargh! with Second Life), anyhow, of course it would happen AGAIN while in the tub. I instructed her to use the PSU AC switch, and wait 30 secs before turning it on again.

This is the only change that would kill two otherwise rock solid overclocks this way that I can think of, so I upped the Vuncore another 20 mils to 1.220V.

What is the max safe voltage for Vuncore, with a Vcore of 1.295V? Is this safe?


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Dude!!!! I think we have a winner here!!!! You done won the lotto!!!


I wouldn't celebrate too soon. Failed IXU after about 30 minutes. I back off and re-adjusted my voltages. I think my input voltage was too high (1.9v) and my cache was at 1.19v. This is all very new to me, my last 2 chips were a 955BE and a i5-750. Now I'm sitting at 4.6ghz / 1.17v | 4.1ghz cache / 1.16v | 1.6v input voltage. Read its good to keep the Input voltage within .40v of vcore. Just ran a IBT before I went to bed, but did 50 passes and very high stress. Hoping it does better in IXU later. I really want to hit 4.8ghz but I have a feeling my H60 isnt up for it.

I am quite surprised with the 4.5ghz at 1.15vcore. I wonder if I could get that a bit lower, When I ran that my input voltage was at 1.9v then as well, and I heard some chips like less voltage on the input then others.


----------



## mandrix

I went back and did some uncore overclocking to see how it would affect my XTU score, and found a surprise.
I've been running a 4790K at 4.8 with uncore on Auto, so uncore has been maxing at x40. After steadily increasing uncore, the max mine likes is x43.

But the surprise was the Vring/cache voltage. I've been running 1.15v but tried even higher and the XTU benchmark score would go down instead of up. I went as high as 1.3v.
Eventually I landed at 1.10v Vring for anything from 40x to 43x uncore.

I hadn't realized this cpu was so sensitive to Vring (at least as regards XTU benchmark). I didn't think higher cache voltage would cause worse scores but evidently for mine it does.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> thanks for the well written guide $ilent.
> 
> so I was overclocked to 4.4ghz stable on my 4690k. Just checked for any BIOS update for my mobo, installed the latest one (fyi all Asus z97 / x99 mobo support NVME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). This overclock was quick and dirty at the time.
> 
> Since I've reset to default the bios settings, might as well do overclocking properly. got a little issue finding the VID.
> Went to the BIOS and disabled power management features as suggested.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then checked VID on the BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> From my understanding VID should be 1.024V. Fair enough.
> Although once I boot into windows 8.1 I get this
> 
> 
> They both report 1.145V
> So what's my VID then?


I wouldn't bother checking the VID in the BIOS, just go by what you see in Windows. It doesn't matter anyway, because your overclock is going to be what it is, knowing your idle/stock VID doesn't provide any valuable information.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> I wouldn't celebrate too soon. Failed IXU after about 30 minutes. I back off and re-adjusted my voltages. I think my input voltage was too high (1.9v) and my cache was at 1.19v. This is all very new to me, my last 2 chips were a 955BE and a i5-750. Now I'm sitting at 4.6ghz / 1.17v | 4.1ghz cache / 1.16v | 1.6v input voltage. Read its good to keep the Input voltage within .40v of vcore. Just ran a IBT before I went to bed, but did 50 passes and very high stress. Hoping it does better in IXU later. I really want to hit 4.8ghz but I have a feeling my H60 isnt up for it.
> 
> I am quite surprised with the 4.5ghz at 1.15vcore. I wonder if I could get that a bit lower, When I ran that my input voltage was at 1.9v then as well, and I heard some chips like less voltage on the input then others.


Your GFlops on that IBT run was way too low, so I wouldn't trust any overclock result you are taking from that test (you should be 120+) - looks like it isn't using AVX. If you want to do a quick check, just run the Intel XTU benhmark (not the stress test).


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I wouldn't bother checking the VID in the BIOS, just go by what you see in Windows. It doesn't matter anyway, because your overclock is going to be what it is, knowing your idle/stock VID doesn't provide any valuable information.
> Your GFlops on that IBT run was way too low, so I wouldn't trust any overclock result you are taking from that test (you should be 120+) - looks like it isn't using AVX. If you want to do a quick check, just run the Intel XTU benhmark (not the stress test).


thanks man


----------



## Void-Ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Chip is weird. The wall is a steel wall for me right now, not a brick wall. Ivy and Sandy-E made sense, some of this doesn't to me. Check my post on BCLK clocking a DC. BCLK vs Ratio OC, numbers are unreal


well i was frustrated and wanted to go back to default, and then i did, still windows wasnt stable now, dunno what happened after i started messing with OC offset mode but it seems somethings not working right now im gonna re flash bios and reinstall os fresh to see if i can get it stable on stock again, then i will try again to see if i can get any kind of OC here.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> thanks for the well written guide $ilent.
> 
> so I was overclocked to 4.4ghz stable on my 4690k. Just checked for any BIOS update for my mobo, installed the latest one (fyi all Asus z97 / x99 mobo support NVME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). This overclock was quick and dirty at the time.
> 
> Since I've reset to default the bios settings, might as well do overclocking properly. got a little issue finding the VID.
> Went to the BIOS and disabled power management features as suggested.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then checked VID on the BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> From my understanding VID should be 1.024V. Fair enough.
> Although once I boot into windows 8.1 I get this
> 
> 
> They both report 1.145V
> So what's my VID then?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't bother checking the VID in the BIOS, just go by what you see in Windows. It doesn't matter anyway, because your overclock is going to be what it is, knowing your idle/stock VID doesn't provide any valuable information.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> I wouldn't celebrate too soon. Failed IXU after about 30 minutes. I back off and re-adjusted my voltages. I think my input voltage was too high (1.9v) and my cache was at 1.19v. This is all very new to me, my last 2 chips were a 955BE and a i5-750. Now I'm sitting at 4.6ghz / 1.17v | 4.1ghz cache / 1.16v | 1.6v input voltage. Read its good to keep the Input voltage within .40v of vcore. Just ran a IBT before I went to bed, but did 50 passes and very high stress. Hoping it does better in IXU later. I really want to hit 4.8ghz but I have a feeling my H60 isnt up for it.
> 
> I am quite surprised with the 4.5ghz at 1.15vcore. I wonder if I could get that a bit lower, When I ran that my input voltage was at 1.9v then as well, and I heard some chips like less voltage on the input then others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your GFlops on that IBT run was way too low, so I wouldn't trust any overclock result you are taking from that test (you should be 120+) - looks like it isn't using AVX. If you want to do a quick check, just run the Intel XTU benhmark (not the stress test).
Click to expand...

I don't know about trust, but geez that isn't just low but ******ed. 66 Gflops is like Core2Quad compute power, my kids i3-2100 touchscreen AIO does that. That's not worth a 4.8 OC BY any stretch. Are you sure you aren't either being throttled or some ERP/EPU is in play? Because that's what mobiles CPUs do for compute to keep the power down. That's why your vid is so low and the temps are good, you aren't computing!


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Void-Ray*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Chip is weird. The wall is a steel wall for me right now, not a brick wall. Ivy and Sandy-E made sense, some of this doesn't to me. Check my post on BCLK clocking a DC. BCLK vs Ratio OC, numbers are unreal
> 
> 
> 
> well i was frustrated and wanted to go back to default, and then i did, still windows wasnt stable now, dunno what happened after i started messing with OC offset mode but it seems somethings not working right now im gonna re flash bios and reinstall os fresh to see if i can get it stable on stock again, then i will try again to see if i can get any kind of OC here.
Click to expand...

If you're on an MSI mobo, then I'll guarantee that the settings you see in UEFI aren't what they are. You'll need to clear BIOS then do the exact same thing again. Oh and save the OC profile before you do that.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> Just passed a IBT run at 4.7ghz 1.18v. Messed with some voltage options in bios for overclocking. Gonna do a IXU run for a few hours and see how it goes. Highest core temp was about 74C on a H60. If all goes well I'll try 4.8ghz. So far really impressed with this chip.


Can you post detail about your settings? Especially power saving and power limits. Can you run Passmark, XTU and even Cinebench? Your setup is pretty damn interesting.

This is the normal Gigaflops output with max power settings. This computes pretty well in terms of benchmark performance.



All is right in the world. I couldn't get past a 4.5 single core wall before, so I turned all the power saving stuff on and put all the current limits to auto. Gigaflops went down, but not that dramatically at only a 4.0 all core I'm still only 10% off from 400+ mhz.


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I wouldn't bother checking the VID in the BIOS, just go by what you see in Windows. It doesn't matter anyway, because your overclock is going to be what it is, knowing your idle/stock VID doesn't provide any valuable information.
> Your GFlops on that IBT run was way too low, so I wouldn't trust any overclock result you are taking from that test (you should be 120+) - looks like it isn't using AVX. If you want to do a quick check, just run the Intel XTU benhmark (not the stress test).


Did a IXU benchmark, 590. Which looking at the site is very low. What is causing this? I am so lost, In bios only cstate and thermal throttling are disabled for cpu.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> Did a IXU benchmark, 590. Which looking at the site is very low. What is causing this? I am so lost, In bios only cstate and thermal throttling are disabled for cpu.


It is all very logical though. It seems like your proc isn't getting enough amps, or drawing enough amps. Clock and Ghz don't mean anything if it can't compute. Amp = compute usually for a given generation of processor and manufacturing process. Post Bios screenshots


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Can you post detail about your settings? Especially power saving and power limits. Can you run Passmark, XTU and even Cinebench? Your setup is pretty damn interesting.
> 
> This is the normal Gigaflops output with max power settings. This computes pretty well in terms of benchmark performance.
> 
> 
> 
> All is right in the world. I couldn't get past a 4.5 single core wall before, so I turned all the power saving stuff on and put all the current limits to auto. Gigaflops went down, but not that dramatically at only a 4.0 all core I'm still only 10% off from 400+ mhz.


I think he is disable AVX in windows.


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> I think he is disable AVX in windows.


Considering this OS install is a copy of a clone, probably, This install is when I had my intel x25m SSD, then I got my Samsung 840evo and cloned it then I got my Crucial M500 and copied that.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> Considering this OS install is a copy of a clone, probably, This install is when I had my intel x25m SSD, then I got my Samsung 840evo and cloned it then I got my Crucial M500 and copied that.


You running Windows 7 SP1 or newer? Non-SP1 Win 7 doesn't support AVX.


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You running Windows 7 SP1 or newer? Non-SP1 Win 7 doesn't support AVX.


Yes, had to manually enable it with CMD. Much better results.


I wonder what that 1 dip to 88GFlops was....

Temps are much higher now


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> Yes, had to manually enable it with CMD. Much better results.
> 
> 
> I wonder what that 1 dip to 88GFlops was....
> 
> Temps are much higher now


It was probably throwing a bunch of WHEA errors during that run (right on the edge of stability) and that impacted performance, or it throttled for some reason.


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It was probably throwing a bunch of WHEA errors during that run (right on the edge of stability) and that impacted performance, or it throttled for some reason.


Hmmm, I might look at a newer cooler. I didnt like those temps at all, I know they arent real world but if im going to do any IXU stability tests I dont want it sitting at 90c for 12 hours.... Thank you very much for your help in solving my issue.

Edit: Backed off to 4.5ghz and raised the voltage to 1.175v. Much more well rounded IBT numbers, 112-114GFlops, 30 pass run, 79-85c max core temp.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> Considering this OS install is a copy of a clone, probably, This install is when I had my intel x25m SSD, then I got my Samsung 840evo and cloned it then I got my Crucial M500 and copied that.
> 
> 
> 
> You running Windows 7 SP1 or newer? Non-SP1 Win 7 doesn't support AVX.
Click to expand...

Wow, flashback. Good call on that one. AVX fries that chip pretty bad. I wouldn't count out AVX, though because it is getting used. I was doing some video convert yesterday and transcoding and the temps were getting up there. Not IBT hot, but -5c, so you've gotta take the temps seriously. Another 50 Gflops has gotta be something you can feel.


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Wow, flashback. Good call on that one. AVX fries that chip pretty bad. I wouldn't count out AVX, though because it is getting used. I was doing some video convert yesterday and transcoding and the temps were getting up there. Not IBT hot, but -5c, so you've gotta take the temps seriously. Another 50 Gflops has gotta be something you can feel.


My question is, does AVX do anything for gaming? I played a few games today after enabling it and didnt notice a noticealbe increase in FPS. Then again, not alot of my games are heavy CPU hogs. The 15c increase isnt worth it if the gain is only in workloads like rendering(which I do none of)


----------



## Void-Ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> If you're on an MSI mobo, then I'll guarantee that the settings you see in UEFI aren't what they are. You'll need to clear BIOS then do the exact same thing again. Oh and save the OC profile before you do that.


nope asus maximus vii formula, lates bios, and i just did a re flash bios and re install os, now i got it stable on 1.18v on 4.5ghz on offset mode, i dont wanna try to see if i can lower it anymore as it failed when i tried 1.164v, and im kinda done seein weird things from this chip for now







but thanks for info ^^ i hate msi mobo


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> My question is, does AVX do anything for gaming? I played a few games today after enabling it and didnt notice a noticealbe increase in FPS. Then again, not alot of my games are heavy CPU hogs. The 15c increase isnt worth it if the gain is only in workloads like rendering(which I do none of)


It's mostly a rendering/computation type of advantage, but I think there are games that take advantage of it. I couldn't name any though, just a faint remembering in my mind that some do.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Would it be smart to get the 4790K i live near micro center and I'm looking for a gaming pc/editing and want the highest cpu since my pc uses multithreading or will skylake blow DC away


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> My question is, does AVX do anything for gaming? I played a few games today after enabling it and didnt notice a noticealbe increase in FPS. Then again, not alot of my games are heavy CPU hogs. The 15c increase isnt worth it if the gain is only in workloads like rendering(which I do none of)


15c increase means CPU load increase, and if the CPU is doing more work, then it must have some effect on the game, whether it's visual or math. I don't know what AVX does, but clearly it's doin something lol.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> I wouldn't celebrate too soon. Failed IXU after about 30 minutes. I back off and re-adjusted my voltages. I think my input voltage was too high (1.9v) and my cache was at 1.19v. This is all very new to me, my last 2 chips were a 955BE and a i5-750. Now I'm sitting at 4.6ghz / 1.17v | 4.1ghz cache / 1.16v | 1.6v input voltage. Read its good to keep the Input voltage within .40v of vcore. Just ran a IBT before I went to bed, but did 50 passes and very high stress. Hoping it does better in IXU later. I really want to hit 4.8ghz but I have a feeling my H60 isnt up for it.
> 
> I am quite surprised with the 4.5ghz at 1.15vcore. I wonder if I could get that a bit lower, When I ran that my input voltage was at 1.9v then as well, and I heard some chips like less voltage on the input then others.


Actually 1.900Vrin is about where you want it for overclocking. You absolutely have to keep it half a volt higher than Vcore. a little extra on the lower overclocks won't hurt anything, so you can pretty much keep it at 1.9V.


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> 15c increase means CPU load increase, and if the CPU is doing more work, then it must have some effect on the game, whether it's visual or math. I don't know what AVX does, but clearly it's doin something lol.


15c in ibt and ixu yes, not really much at all in general use. Mostly the temp increase is because I had to raise vcore after enabling AVX. Anyone know of a gaming benchmark that uses alot of CPU? maybe Shogun? I could test with AVX on and off to see if there is a noticeable FPS increase.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Would it be smart to get the 4790K i live near micro center and I'm looking for a gaming pc/editing and want the highest cpu since my pc uses multithreading or will skylake blow DC away


I doubt Skylake is worth waiting for. Even if it provides 15% better performance clock-for-clock there are quiet rumors that the smaller process makes overclocking more difficult, which would negate the advantage. Add to that the fact that, realistically, a 4790K is plenty of CPU horsepower for pretty much anything (as is a 2600K for that matter), and I wouldn't wait, especially if you can grab a good deal at Microcenter.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Would it be smart to get the 4790K i live near micro center and I'm looking for a gaming pc/editing and want the highest cpu since my pc uses multithreading or will skylake blow DC away


Doubtless skylake will have models that outshine the 4790k that cost a fair bit more, perhaps some models that cost less and aren't a match for the 4790k. You also have to get a socket 1151 board (i think), that costs money too, more especially if it's new. It also depends if you're getting a good deal on the 4790k. I got mine for around $250 USD (black friday), i grabbed that thing like it was the last sandwich on earth.

Thing is, chances are that skylake will be designed better than this broadwell rehash, so there's that to consider too. I guess just try to get the best bang for your buck, remembering what you save can help get you a better video card. Personally I'm gonna wait til the next generation of GPU before I upgrade.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> My question is, does AVX do anything for gaming? I played a few games today after enabling it and didnt notice a noticealbe increase in FPS. Then again, not alot of my games are heavy CPU hogs. The 15c increase isnt worth it if the gain is only in workloads like rendering(which I do none of)


A lot of games hardly use the CPU at all, and do all of their vector processing on the GPU.

On the other hand, anything that has processor optimized math will probably use it, in fact my source-code benchmarks from back in the day are all compiled with both the intel equiv of the cray vectorization directives and AVX2 turned on. This is how I confirmed that for anything that uses RAM at all, you have to have the RAM at rated speed or higher for a valid OC. I did a run of the old NASA/Cray PITEST systems test/benchmark, and found that following the standard instructions on dropping RAM to base (1333 for a 2400 kit) resulted in PITEST at MX=23 took two minutes longer to run at 4.8 GHz / DDR3-1333 than it did at 4.4 GHz / DDR3-2400, with no recompilation of the sources in between.

If you do any ripping and transcoding, AVX/AVX2 is a must for speed. Things like Photoshop use it extensively too. I'm actually looking forward to AVX512.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> 15c in ibt and ixu yes, not really much at all in general use. Mostly the temp increase is because I had to raise vcore after enabling AVX. Anyone know of a gaming benchmark that uses alot of CPU? maybe Shogun? I could test with AVX on and off to see if there is a noticeable FPS increase.


See if PlanetSide 2 uses it. I remember that unparking CPU cores doubled the FPS in the game, so I'm guessing it might be a good measure.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> 15c in ibt and ixu yes, not really much at all in general use. Mostly the temp increase is because I had to raise vcore after enabling AVX. Anyone know of a gaming benchmark that uses alot of CPU? maybe Shogun? I could test with AVX on and off to see if there is a noticeable FPS increase.


unless the app/game has the avx feature and allows it be turned on / off you dont get to decide if its on or off.


----------



## kckyle

got a 4690k to play with a cyrorig cooler, whats some of the settings i can try to get a good clock?


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Would it be smart to get the 4790K i live near micro center and I'm looking for a gaming pc/editing and want the highest cpu since my pc uses multithreading or will skylake blow DC away


I'm waiting for Skylake myself before building a monster again. AVX512 will speed up a lot of what I do. I'm probably going to wait until Skylake-E late next year though. The loop in The Legendary Black Beast of Aaargh! won't be finished until spring of next year probably, assuming I can get three 980's before then (I'm going to save the last slot for whatever).

If you are in the market now, and live near a Micro Center, I just saw a $275 price there, so, I'd say go for it, and if I had the cash and trusted you, I'd say get me one too! While you are there pick up a G3258, as they have them for $49.99 in-store only.


----------



## fat4l

Something is coming !































.....for those who know what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Something is coming !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....for those who know what I'm talking about!!!


Gold incoming!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Something is coming !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....for those who know what I'm talking about!!!


man a 5ghz 4790k is nice and all. DAT pricE d0e


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> unless the app/game has the avx feature and allows it be turned on / off you dont get to decide if its on or off.


you can turn AVX off in windows with a simple command. I would assume that if IBT/IXU doenst utilize it if its off in windows a game will act the same.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> you can turn AVX off in windows with a simple command. I would assume that if IBT/IXU doenst utilize it if its off in windows a game will act the same.


thats new to me. I know how to turn it and fma3 off in prime95.

Can u post the cmd please?


----------



## SynchronicBoost

I've moved generations on both laptop and desktop and going from 2630 SB to 4800 Haswell feels like a massive difference in stability and just overall system response. I think the gains are worth it regardless of the increase in TJ max. A 118 Gflops on a 3570k means 4.7 ghz, and on a 4690k means 4.3 ghz. But at the lower clocks the Gigaflops is still good even @ a 3.9 ghz on a Haswell. It is looking like the actual computational gains are much lower per 100 MHz gain vs the old stuff.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Something is coming !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....for those who know what I'm talking about!!!


Wow, that's just nuts.... And $45.10 shipping?????? What's it in? A heavy safe?

They provide a great instant gratification service that can give you verified bragging rights, but I'd think that would take 75% of the fun out of the OC adventure.


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> thats new to me. I know how to turn it and fma3 off in prime95.
> 
> Can u post the cmd please?


To enable or disable AVX instructions you can use this commands:

Enable AVX: bcdedit /set xsavedisable 0

Disable AVX: bcdedit /set xsavedisable 1

Open your command prompt and type it, then hit the enter button.

after enabling my IBT went up by 50GFlops


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Sandy/Ivy = AVX, Haswell = AVX2. Do you know if the command turns off both? Can you selectively choose which one is enabled in the OS?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> To enable or disable AVX instructions you can use this commands:
> 
> Enable AVX: bcdedit /set xsavedisable 0
> 
> Disable AVX: bcdedit /set xsavedisable 1
> 
> Open your command prompt and type it, then hit the enter button.
> 
> after enabling my IBT went up by 50GFlops


Win 7 ?

EDit: nvm I got it


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> To enable or disable AVX instructions you can use this commands:
> 
> Enable AVX: bcdedit /set xsavedisable 0
> 
> Disable AVX: bcdedit /set xsavedisable 1
> 
> Open your command prompt and type it, then hit the enter button.
> 
> after enabling my IBT went up by 50GFlops


It needs a reboot boys after you enable/disable. You should be able to get to this though Regedit as well?

My god, the temps and Vcore difference is massive


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> It needs a reboot boys after you enable/disable. You should be able to get to this though Regedit as well?
> 
> My god, the temps and Vcore difference is massive


it does not affect x264 it seems.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

To me, this puts a big question mark on things like 5.0 Ghz club. Turn off AVX, clock high, low voltage and bragging rights. We should probably qualify the validations better. All of my 5.0 validations are on full AVX fighting temps. CPUZ should post active instruction sets.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> To me, this puts a big question mark on things like 5.0 Ghz club. Turn off AVX, clock high, low voltage and bragging rights. We should probably qualify the validations better. All of my 5.0 validations are on full AVX fighting temps. CPUZ should post active instruction sets.


nothing really seems different for me. I think mine has always been enabled. When I turned it off in the past with a script for p95 i could see the temp difference before turning it on cmd.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Would it be smart to get the 4790K i live near micro center and I'm looking for a gaming pc/editing and want the highest cpu since my pc uses multithreading or will skylake blow DC away


I would definitely get a 5820k from microcenter.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> To me, this puts a big question mark on things like 5.0 Ghz club. Turn off AVX, clock high, low voltage and bragging rights. We should probably qualify the validations better. All of my 5.0 validations are on full AVX fighting temps. CPUZ should post active instruction sets.


Then you'll have to start your own AVX stable 5Ghz club.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Conspiracy theory time. Intel is slowly putting all the pieces in place for the monopoly. Great general processor. IGPUs that perform as well as discrete GPUs, no more low-end discrete card market, chipping away at Nvidia and AMD. Even Iris Pro is certified for professional applications. Knights Landing in PCIE will support AVX512 natively. Game and software developers will not have to develop code around general processor and GPGPU in parallel. One code can be run by 120 processors on the PCIE and the main processor. Anyone think 10 years ago that IGPU was going to be worth anything? Just a thought.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Vector_Extensions


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Can you back that up with benchmarks?


8 hours stability, even better lower cache VID and AUTO input voltage









Multiplier x49 - 1.310VID
Multiplier x46 - 1.290VID
CPU Input Voltage AUTO

Higher cache feels is amazing, especially in games in my opinion. Negligible in benching.


----------



## fat4l

hm aida64 is poor tester.
Go for RB brah !


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> 8 hours stability, even better lower cache VID and AUTO input voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multiplier x49 - 1.310VID
> Multiplier x46 - 1.290VID
> CPU Input Voltage AUTO
> 
> Higher cache feels is amazing, especially in games in my opinion. Negligible in benching.


Hm well if there's an in-game difference, that should be quantifiable via some sort of in-game benchmark, surely?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> hm aida64 is poor tester.
> Go for RB brah !


Even real bench doesn't really prove a great deal by itself. I would personally test for stability with a number of different programs such XTU,IBT,OCCT,Real Bench,Intel processor diagnostic tool etc...not just rely on one test since they all test in different ways.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Even real bench doesn't really prove a great deal by itself. I would personally test for stability with a number of different programs such XTU,IBT,OCCT,Real Bench,Intel processor diagnostic tool etc...not just rely on one test since they all test in different ways.


Well I tried all of them and I can say if the cpu passes 10x H264 RB bench or 15 mins OCCT:CPU large data set it pretty much stable. These two programs show instability much faster than any other and definitely its not aida64








So my recommendation is occt:CPU large data set(30-60mins) + real bench(stress for >1hours or 10x H264 bench).


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Well I tried all of them and I can say if the cpu passes 10x H264 RB bench or 15 mins OCCT:CPU large data set it pretty much stable. These two programs show instability much faster than any other and definitely its not aida64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my recommendation is occt:CPU large data set(30-60mins) + real bench(stress for >1hours or 10x H264 bench).


Fair enough everyone has a different idea on stability,I have had mine for roughly 4 months now never had a blue screen so as far as I'm concerned it's stable.


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> hm aida64 is poor tester.
> Go for RB brah !


I'm satisfied with my results, i use it to game, stream and render with absolutely no issues what so ever. For me its closure on stability.


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Hm well if there's an in-game difference, that should be quantifiable via some sort of in-game benchmark, surely?


I Haven't tested it on any gaming benchmarks as of yet but i will say is, what i feel isn't an increase in FPS, its the game its self while streaming it feels extremely smooth while playing my game, i often question whether or not my OBS crashed and its not streaming because its that fluid @ 4600MHz.


----------



## Bryst

Anyone know how risky delidding and putting under a H60 would be in terms of cracking the die? I can't imagine the H60 needing alot of mounting pressure to make good contact.

I mean Athlon XPs used the have quite large heatsinks mounted directly onto that tiny die of theres. Even the stop HSF required alot of pressure to fasten,


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> Anyone know how risky delidding and putting under a H60 would be in terms of cracking the die? I can imagine the H60 needing alot of mounting pressure to make good contact.
> 
> I mean Athlon XPs used the have quite large heatsinks mounted directly onto that tiny die of theres. Even the stop HSF required alot of pressure to fasten,


only 2-3c delta for going direct die. Hardly worth the risk of cracking the die. I cracked a 4670k doing that with an h110.

Just do a delid and use clp on die and gelid extreme on the ihs.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Here's the MSI OC guide if it helps anyone


----------



## SynchronicBoost

****!!!!!!!!!!! I just won the silicone Lottery!







This processor did 5.0 ghz straight out of the box using Asus autotune. My other 4690k could only do 4.3 Ghz.

4.3 Ghz 4690k: Batch X505B674 Vietnam
5.0 Ghz 4690k: Batch X505B472 Vietnam

So much for batches, I tried getting the guys in the store to find another country and almost gave this one back.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> ****!!!!!!!!!!! I just won the silicone Lottery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This processor did 5.0 ghz straight out of the box using Asus autotune. My other 4690k could only do 4.3 Ghz.
> 
> 4.3 Ghz 4690k: Batch X505B674 Vietnam
> 5.0 Ghz 4690k: Batch X505B472 Vietnam
> 
> So much for batches, I tried getting the guys in the store to find another country and almost gave this one back.


Did you actually stress test it at that speed though?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> ****!!!!!!!!!!! I just won the silicone Lottery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This processor did 5.0 ghz straight out of the box using Asus autotune. My other 4690k could only do 4.3 Ghz.
> 
> 4.3 Ghz 4690k: Batch X505B674 Vietnam
> 5.0 Ghz 4690k: Batch X505B472 Vietnam
> 
> So much for batches, I tried getting the guys in the store to find another country and almost gave this one back.


Am I missing something here? 100Mhz bus speed plus multi at x49 equals 4.9Ghz not 5.0Ghz....


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Am I missing something here? 100Mhz bus speed plus multi at x49 equals 4.9Ghz not 5.0Ghz....


No, you're right, but I didn't want to molest the canned result. That is just with auto tuning. I can get another 200 mhz out of this guy with manual tuning. The Asus autotune crashed out at 5.1 Ghz and then it backed itself off to 4.9.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Am I missing something here? 100Mhz bus speed plus multi at x49 equals 4.9Ghz not 5.0Ghz....


also 2 cores at 49 and 2 at 48 hm


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> also 2 cores at 49 and 2 at 48 hm


You guys are a tough crowd. I probably got a little overexcited coming from my other chip that could only do 4.3 all core at best. These chips that clock well seem to be pretty good on Vcore too, 1.27


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> You guys are a tough crowd. I probably got a little overexcited coming from my other chip that could only do 4.3 all core at best. These chips that clock well seem to be pretty good on Vcore too, 1.27


Well it was you who said this right..?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> To me, this puts a big question mark on things like 5.0 Ghz club. Turn off AVX, clock high, low voltage and bragging rights. We should probably qualify the validations better. All of my 5.0 validations are on full AVX fighting temps. CPUZ should post active instruction sets.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Did you actually stress test it at that speed though?


Yes, IBT, burn-in, Passmark. Pretty stable. The Asus autotune method is very good, you can rely on the result being dead stable. With their on-motherboard chip that does OC, it is like an OC trial and error based on all the hardware you have. What is nice about it is that it can do the trial and error for you, even when you manually change settings in BIOS. When I have a bit more time tonight, I'm going to play around with manual clocks. But as of now, the BIOS was set by the chip mostly all on auto, so I know there's more room there. The last chip wouldn't autotune better than 4.3 Ghz.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Well it was you who said this right..?


Yes, I said that. What's your question? This was with AVX on. I went out and bought a second chip yesterday and ran it out of the box AVX on. On the "bad" chip, I was able to boot 4.7 with AVX off, but there's alot of work and lots of Vcore to go.


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> only 2-3c delta for going direct die. Hardly worth the risk of cracking the die. I cracked a 4670k doing that with an h110.
> 
> Just do a delid and use clp on die and gelid extreme on the ihs.


IS that Gelid Extreme capacitive? I was gonna get some MX-4 cuz I ran out after putting some on this 4690k but saw the gelid gets a few degrees less.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Yes, I said that. What's your question? This was with AVX on. I went out and bought a second chip yesterday and ran it out of the box AVX on. On the "bad" chip, I was able to boot 4.7 with AVX off, but there's alot of work and lots of Vcore to go.


You posted that people here were a tough crowd. So I just brought up a post from you where you said that you wanted the 5.0Ghz Validations to be more "tough".

So it appears to me that you want to hold others by a higher standard, but don't want yourself to be judged by the same higher standard.
There is a word for that, its called, "hypocrisy" .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> *Yes, IBT, burn-in, Passmark. Pretty stable. The Asus autotune method is very good, you can rely on the result being dead stable. With their on-motherboard chip that does OC, it is like an OC trial and error based on all the hardware you have.* What is nice about it is that it can do the trial and error for you, even when you manually change settings in BIOS. When I have a bit more time tonight, I'm going to play around with manual clocks. But as of now, the BIOS was set by the chip mostly all on auto, so I know there's more room there. The last chip wouldn't autotune better than 4.3 Ghz.


I think I missed an IBT run from you at 5Ghz or even 4.9Ghz. Can you please post it again.?

As for Asus Autotune,


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> You posted that people here were a tough crowd. So I just brought up a post from you where you said that you wanted the 5.0Ghz Validations to be more "tough".
> 
> So it appears to me that you want to hold other by a higher standard, but don't want yourself to be judged by the same higher standard.
> There is a word for that, its called, "hypocrisy" .
> I think I missed an IBT run from you at 5Ghz or even 4.9Ghz. Can you please post it again.
> 
> As for Asus Autotune,


Yeah, I read that wrong. I'm not trying to be harsh with that 5.0 club comment. It would just be good to know the reasons someone got a 5.0, was it a boot only? Benched, etc. I'm don't mean to sound hypocritical if that's how it came across. But some of us are probably beating ourselves up because we can't tune to the magic 5.0 Ghz, when we aren't employing any of the tricks, per say.

Here's 4.8 all core, Autotuned on a cheap entry-level z87-A board from Asus


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Yeah, I read that wrong. I'm not trying to be harsh with that 5.0 club comment. It would just be good to know the reasons someone got a 5.0, was it a boot only? Benched, etc. I'm don't mean to sound hypocritical if that's how it came across. But some of us are probably beating ourselves up because we can't tune to the magic 5.0 Ghz, when we aren't employing any of the tricks, per say.
> 
> Here's 4.8 all core, Autotuned on a cheap entry-level z87-A board from Asus


Hmnnn. I see it as changing goal posts, but I will believe you.









As for your results.

There is now way that's Autotuned. You had to raise the Voltage. In the your post on the last page, you said you were Auto Tuned at 1.27V, in this ScreenShot, your Vcore went upto 1.292V.

This is still really really good for an i5 since they tend to clock lower, its just different from what you said.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

I can't take screen shots at peak Vcore, but I assure you that Vcore is set to auto. 0.02v isn't much. I was in 1.38v land just to get that 4.3 all core on the other chip. The Asus auto tune is pretty damn good since it is hardware based and not just a canned profile. I can also set the Vcore to adaptive and auto tune will test the frequencies until it crashes without changing my settings. I can get only about 200-300 MHz more than Asus Autotune. This is on a $60 board! I have a Sabertooth I'm going to test this chip on probably. I have lots of experience on the entire line of MSI boards and it isn't even close to what they have for Autotune.

I can't post a link right now, but search YouTube for "Linus tpu Asus"


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> IS that Gelid Extreme capacitive? I was gonna get some MX-4 cuz I ran out after putting some on this 4690k but saw the gelid gets a few degrees less.


I haven't heard anyone suggesting that it might be. I use the MX-4 myself on general purpose stuff, in fact, I may just buy one of the big tubes next time, I'm tired of the little 4gm tubes running out.

From what I've seen in testing, the differences are so minor in that segment of the pack. The Gelid is usually up there, but not that much better than the MX-4.

Never hurts to try a new one though. Just remember, liquid metal on the die.

I'll probably be using some MX-4 later today even. Why is it that locals always think that you are the garbage man if you do anything with computer hardware? I just got a drop-off. Woohoo! A heat-warped plastic/steel chassis with a SL7KJ ([email protected] GHz) on a cheesy low-end mobo, and a 1 GHz P3 on an equally cheesy motherboard.. I can't figure out what to do with this stuff... Draws as much power as the Beast here... Well, the P4 does have six PCI slots, and the P3 actually has some ISA slots... If they work, I'll just closet them until I have a need for some PCI or ISA boards... Amazing how far things have come in a decade.


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> I haven't heard anyone suggesting that it might be. I use the MX-4 myself on general purpose stuff, in fact, I may just buy one of the big tubes next time, I'm tired of the little 4gm tubes running out.
> 
> From what I've seen in testing, the differences are so minor in that segment of the pack. The Gelid is usually up there, but not that much better than the MX-4.
> 
> Never hurts to try a new one though. Just remember, liquid metal on the die.
> 
> I'll probably be using some MX-4 later today even. Why is it that locals always think that you are the garbage man if you do anything with computer hardware? I just got a drop-off. Woohoo! A heat-warped plastic/steel chassis with a SL7KJ ([email protected] GHz) on a cheesy low-end mobo, and a 1 GHz P3 on an equally cheesy motherboard.. I can't figure out what to do with this stuff... Draws as much power as the Beast here... Well, the P4 does have six PCI slots, and the P3 actually has some ISA slots... If they work, I'll just closet them until I have a need for some PCI or ISA boards... Amazing how far things have come in a decade.


Ordered somega noctua stuff. Review put it within half a degree of mx4. Mainly cuz it had prime shipping. My 7950 has been running quite hot. Gonna re-apply paste and see it that lowers it at all.

I still have my Tualatin Pentium 3 and 2500+ Barton CPUs lying around here. Along with a socket 370 board that supported ddr ram. Never get rid of those, they were my first realife pci that had any real power to play the latest games.


----------



## kcuestag

Been testing my voltage and a few days now, it looks stable.

4.4GHz with 1.140v and max temperatures of around 65ºC on the improved version of x264, never hits above 62ºC while playing demanding games (Until summer temps arrive







).

Is it a good chip? average? bad? Not much into Devil's Canyon so I don't know how it compares to other 4790k's.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Been testing my voltage and a few days now, it looks stable.
> 
> 4.4GHz with 1.140v and max temperatures of around 65ºC on the improved version of x264, never hits above 62ºC while playing demanding games (Until summer temps arrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Is it a good chip? average? bad? Not much into Devil's Canyon so I don't know how it compares to other 4790k's.


Looks goid to me.one question though, why undervolt it instead of overclocking it??


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Looks goid to me.one question though, why undervolt it instead of overclocking it??


Because I feel like 4.4Ghz is already great for my needs.









Undervolting it that much (Motherboard gave it 1.250v by default for 4.4GHz turbo...) was a huge win for me.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Because I feel like 4.4Ghz is already great for my needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Undervolting it that much (Motherboard gave it 1.250v by default for 4.4GHz turbo...) was a huge win for me.


Ahhh..gotcha. That is a big step down in terms of voltage. Definitely a win from where i'm standing. My chip itself requires 1.22V for 4.4GHz. would test further but DAI is currently occupying an unhealthy portion of my time.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Because I feel like 4.4Ghz is already great for my needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Undervolting it that much (Motherboard gave it 1.250v by default for 4.4GHz turbo...) was a huge win for me.


Yeah, default settings make my chip boil too even though it's delidded and custom watercooled.



So much better with adjusted settings, 10C is quite a big temp drop considering I put another 300MHz on top of it. Posted that screen the other night I think.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Hambone07si

I'm testing a low power overclock for the 90 degree days coming soon in summer. My chip is pretty sick. It's fully stable at 5ghz 1.300v with XMP 2400mhz c11 for my normal 24/7 overclock. Max temps on water is only 66c with this setting.

But I wanted something that creates no heat really at all so I'm testing 4.5ghz XMP 2400mhz and passing stability with only 1.100v with max temps hitting 54c but it's very warm in my place right now. If my ambient was around 20-21c on a cooler day, the 54c would be more like 45-50c about. It's 25.5c (78f) in here right now. Passing at 4.5ghz with only 1.100v is pretty dame good tho IMO


----------



## bootleg4bandit

So, what are considered to be the voltage limits of a 4790k? I understand already that most might say not to go over 1.30..or 1.35 for safe everyday use. But that's not the question. If heat and "everyday use" wasn't an issue.. what are the voltage limits of a 4790k? I've read a few threads on this chip going to 5.3..or 6.4 with nitrogen. Wouldn't those speeds require to go way past 1.3 or 1.4 for that matter?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bootleg4bandit*
> 
> So, what are considered to be the voltage limits of a 4790k? I understand already that most might say not to go over 1.30..or 1.35 for safe everyday use. But that's not the question. If heat and "everyday use" wasn't an issue.. what are the voltage limits of a 4790k? I've read a few threads on this chip going to 5.3..or 6.4 with nitrogen. Wouldn't those speeds require to go way past 1.3 or 1.4 for that matter?


I think ~1.9V Vcore is about the max you can push through on LN2. Why do you ask the question?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bootleg4bandit*
> 
> So, what are considered to be the voltage limits of a 4790k? I understand already that most might say not to go over 1.30..or 1.35 for safe everyday use. But that's not the question. If heat and "everyday use" wasn't an issue.. what are the voltage limits of a 4790k? I've read a few threads on this chip going to 5.3..or 6.4 with nitrogen. Wouldn't those speeds require to go way past 1.3 or 1.4 for that matter?


The origonal post on this thread has a spreadsheet of achievements. The highest there is [email protected]


----------



## bootleg4bandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I think ~1.9V Vcore is about the max you can push through on LN2. Why do you ask the question?


Just cause I haven't hit a maximum temperature yet (delid & CLP) , I've hit a voltage limit from what I've experienced. VCore of 1.385 at 4.8ghz and temperatures hovering around 68 (which tells me I have temperature room to play with (all meanwhile using a Evo 212 which is pretty remarkable from what I've learned)).
I've tried 5.0 & 4.9 at 1.385 and no go..it's gonna require more voltage. But it seems the consensus is not to go over 1.35. So, I was wondering if I do have the "temperature room"..If I go over 1.385 VCore, will I fry my chip? and if not, how much room do I realistically have??


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bootleg4bandit*
> 
> Just cause I haven't hit a maximum temperature yet (delid & CLP) , I've hit a voltage limit from what I've experienced. VCore of 1.385 at 4.8ghz and temperatures hovering around 68 (which tells me I have temperature room to play with (all meanwhile using a Evo 212 which is pretty remarkable from what I've learned)).
> I've tried 5.0 & 4.9 at 1.385 and no go..it's gonna require more voltage. But it seems the consensus is not to go over 1.35. So, I was wondering if I do have the "temperature room"..If I go over 1.385 VCore, will I fry my chip? and if not, how much room do I realistically have??


We're all just guessing 1.35V is a good limit. We won't know for sure the degradation effects until people have run 22nm processors for a few more years.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bootleg4bandit*
> 
> Just cause I haven't hit a maximum temperature yet (delid & CLP) , I've hit a voltage limit from what I've experienced. VCore of 1.385 at 4.8ghz and temperatures hovering around 68 (which tells me I have temperature room to play with (all meanwhile using a Evo 212 which is pretty remarkable from what I've learned)).
> I've tried 5.0 & 4.9 at 1.385 and no go..it's gonna require more voltage. But it seems the consensus is not to go over 1.35. So, I was wondering if I do have the "temperature room"..If I go over 1.385 VCore, will I fry my chip? and if not, how much room do I realistically have??


Buy the Intel warranty plan for $25 and just go for it


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bootleg4bandit*
> 
> So, what are considered to be the voltage limits of a 4790k? I understand already that most might say not to go over 1.30..or 1.35 for safe everyday use. But that's not the question. If heat and "everyday use" wasn't an issue.. what are the voltage limits of a 4790k? I've read a few threads on this chip going to 5.3..or 6.4 with nitrogen. Wouldn't those speeds require to go way past 1.3 or 1.4 for that matter?


1.15v at 100c (stock throttling point)
1.45v at 80c (according to darkwizzie)
1.9v at -70c (ln2)

Not that those are necessarily okay to run 24/7 for years though. Degradation happens over time, and indeed "we're all just guessing" on that.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Buy the Intel warranty plan for $25 and just go for it


Any warranty plan is worth it for what it costs to have it, and to replace the CPU. I didn't get the Intel one (I got the Square Trade one, not noticing Intel sold those "oops" warranties).

Also, OC'ing is bound to blow out a CPU. It's not a matter of if, but when. Always have a safety net. I wouldn't trust any free manufacture's warranty for my life if I'm tweaking.


----------



## bootleg4bandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> We're all just guessing 1.35V is a good limit. We won't know for sure the degradation effects until people have run 22nm processors for a few more years.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 1.15v at 100c (stock throttling point)
> 1.45v at 80c (according to darkwizzie)
> 1.9v at -70c (ln2)
> 
> Not that those are necessarily okay to run 24/7 for years though. Degradation happens over time, and indeed "we're all just guessing" on that.


Ok. That does make me feel more at ease with going up to or a little past 1.4v. Im not looking for 24/7 stability, I just want to have it run at 5.0ghz for an hour or so, or be able to run it at 5.0ghz when I feel like it as long as it isn't for very long.(Basically, just to say it did it.) Thanks.


----------



## BugOut Machine

If you purchase the i7 4790k and did not purchase the warranty from Intel, do they offer a period of time to purchase it, or does it have to be bought with the CPU? Any link?

Edit: I found this link: http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/purchase-a-plan

But can it be applied to a CPU already in use?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BugOut Machine*
> 
> If you purchase the i7 4790k and did not purchase the warranty from Intel, do they offer a period of time to purchase it, or does it have to be bought with the CPU? Any link?
> 
> Edit: I found this link: http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/purchase-a-plan
> 
> But can it be applied to a CPU already in use?


You just have to buy it in the first year you own the CPU.


----------



## BugOut Machine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You just have to buy it in the first year you own the CPU.


Thanks so much for the fast reply Forceman!


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Been testing my voltage and a few days now, it looks stable.
> 
> 4.4GHz with 1.140v and max temperatures of around 65ºC on the improved version of x264, never hits above 62ºC while playing demanding games (Until summer temps arrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Is it a good chip? average? bad? Not much into Devil's Canyon so I don't know how it compares to other 4790k's.


Reading your post reminded me to deal a bit with my own "Optimized Defaults".









My attempt with fixed voltage (Override Mode):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And with Adaptive voltage :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







CPU Input voltage was a very pleasant surprise!

On both tests, Ambient temperature = 25.5 C

Thank you.


----------



## TMatzelle60

This is getting ridiculous I'm still on the fence to get the i7 4790K or wait for skylake for my build i mean for gaming will i get a couple of years.


----------



## Wirerat

The added Intel warranty is a waste of money when its so easy to RMA anyway.

I talked with a intel rep via chat for about 3 mins and he approved my rma on a 4670k standard warranty.

I told him it was no video with cpu light on and I tried another mobo already. Thats all. I had my new chip in less than 7 days. Cross shipping option can cut that time in 1/2.

The rep also said they only verify the numbers on cpu you turn in. They do not even test it before sending the replacement.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> This is getting ridiculous I'm still on the fence to get the i7 4790K or wait for skylake for my build i mean for gaming will i get a couple of years.


Well, i've been reading that if you could get a decent overclock on a sandy/ivy bridge processor,there really is no need to go DC unless you have the cash and are itching to upgrade. For gaming purposes especially. Personally i would wait till skylake and see what it has to offer.
I went from an i5 760 to an i7 4790K and i'm still questioning whether it was a good move


----------



## replica9000

I went from a 2600k @ 4.5GHz to a 4790k @ 4.8GHz. Not regretting it.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Just want something that i will be happy with but intel will always come out with something newer and newer every 6 months


----------



## Sky-way

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Just want something that i will be happy with but intel will always come out with something newer and newer every 6 months


Exactly, so if you wait to get the newest best thing, you'll always be waiting. I say go for it


----------



## Marc79

At this point I would consider waiting for new Z170 boards and Skylake, DDR4 support etc. The new cpu's/mobo's should be released within 3 months, or am I way off ? If you waited this long to get a cpu, I'd wait 3 more months. Skylake > Haswell. Haswell is already 2 years old.


----------



## bootleg4bandit

Is there a standard when comparing one processors speed with another? For instance, when comparing a 4790k, 4770k & 3770k..lets say, if they all are running at 4.0ghz, would they all then process a program in the same duration? Or would one be superior over the other(?) cause I do believe they all are quad cores..?


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bootleg4bandit*
> 
> Is there a standard when comparing one processors speed with another? For instance, when comparing a 4790k, 4770k & 3770k..lets say, if they all are running at 4.0ghz, would they all then process a program in the same duration? Or would one be superior over the other(?) cause I do believe they all are quad cores..?


I believe their cinebench would be different, even if they are clocked to the same speed.

You can check http://cpuboss.com/ I believe.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bootleg4bandit*
> 
> Is there a standard when comparing one processors speed with another? For instance, when comparing a 4790k, 4770k & 3770k..lets say, if they all are running at 4.0ghz, would they all then process a program in the same duration? Or would one be superior over the other(?) cause I do believe they all are quad cores..?


There should be IPC improvements with each generation so even at the same clocks,the newer chips are technically faster along with newer instruction sets(?). Now whether it translates into tangible performance gains is a different matter. Correct me if I'm wrong though as I'd like to know as well


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Well, i've been reading that if you could get a decent overclock on a sandy/ivy bridge processor,there really is no need to go DC unless you have the cash and are itching to upgrade. For gaming purposes especially. Personally i would wait till skylake and see what it has to offer.
> I went from an i5 760 to an i7 4790K and i'm still questioning whether it was a good move


Same here. Up till a week ago I had an i5 750 at 3.8ghz and it did anything I needed it to. I did notice much faster boot times but that is no doubt due to sata III. I did notice more steady fps in games bit not really a solid mark across the board. I personally dont belive intels statement of 20% increase performance with each new gen of cpus. It seems to have gotten to be less and less of a gap over the years, same with video cards.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> Same here. Up till a week ago I had an i5 750 at 3.8ghz and it did anything I needed it to. I did notice much faster boot times but that is no doubt due to sata III. I did notice more steady fps in games bit not really a solid mark across the board. I personally dont belive intels statement of 20% increase performance with each new gen of cpus. It seems to have gotten to be less and less of a gap over the years, same with video cards.


Well, i got mine to 4.0GHz and it was awesome!!though at that point i just wanted something new. Gave my system to a friend so it's stilk in service. anyways i don't really keep tabs on game performance and what not so i suppose that's why it doesn't seem as much of a difference to me.
As for the performance increase,on paper is 20% but it's actually more like 5% right??


----------



## PriestOfSin

I moved from a 2.5GHz 2400S to a 4GHz 4690k, it's been a stellar move.


----------



## powderfinger

Hey all,
need advice on a possibly very sad 4790K. On a CM 212 EVO, I have extreme overheating issues, around 80 degrees stressing with Prime non-AVX at stock speed and voltage (1,08V, 4GHz) but in these conditions chip is stable at 4.4 and 1,17V (temps really high, close to throttling. I don't want to fry the cpu but it was lasting more than an hour under Prime).

Would you delid, or would you just try an RMA?


----------



## aerotracks

How about buying a cooler that's actually up to the task?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powderfinger*
> 
> Hey all,
> need advice on a possibly very sad 4790K. On a CM 212 EVO, I have extreme overheating issues, around 80 degrees stressing with Prime non-AVX at stock speed and voltage (1,08V, 4GHz) but in these conditions chip is stable at 4.4 and 1,17V (temps really high, close to throttling. I don't want to fry the cpu but it was lasting more than an hour under Prime).
> 
> Would you delid, or would you just try an RMA?


It's perfectly normal to be having high temps with DC on a basic cooler like the 212. If you're happy with the voltage required for stock clocks delid it but it won't help much more than 10c.


----------



## Hambone07si

I've clocked a 4790K to 4.6ghz on Hyper 212 non Evo at 1.200v and had max temps of 74c on the hottest core. Maybe you need to re-mount it again? You should be getting better temps than that. Maybe not using enough TIM, or not mounting the 212 down tight enough?


----------



## flowtek

this is my first i7 and it runs hot, 4.4 1.1v as high as 70c, im using it at 4.6 1.2v daily and temps up to 82-85c with x264 stress, of course my room temp is about 28-31c and mine cooled with H80i, 212 EVO should be adequate to handle 4790 at stock turbo.

flo


----------



## Wirerat

My experience with DC on a hyper212 was not great ether however 1.2v or below should be reachable without throttle.


----------



## Hambone07si

Well ambient temps of 28-31c are just ridiculous man!! That's why you aren't having any luck.

I was talking with 20-22c ambients hitting max temp of 74c at 4.6ghz 1.200v . Going to 28-31c is a huge difference! Try buying a air conditioner for $100 before spending any more money on cpu cooling. With ambient temps that high, no cpu cooler is going to do any better really, you will be throttling even with water lol.


----------



## BlockLike

I'd agree with Hambone07si

remount the cooler and make sure you don't use too much/little TIM

just go with the pea sized method

unless you have pretty warm ambient temps in the room, the 212 should do a fairly good job at stock


----------



## Hambone07si

With any of the Hyper 212 coolers, I always spread the TIM across the cooler to fill in the little gaps between the heat pipes. Those coolers have bigger gaps than most. Put some TIM on the cooler and use a card or piece of plastic to spread evenly across and fill those gaps, then use the right amount on the cpu as you normally would. Don't count the TIM on the cooler as any really. You are only filling the gaps and not adding any more than that really.


----------



## powderfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I've clocked a 4790K to 4.6ghz on Hyper 212 non Evo at 1.200v and had max temps of 74c on the hottest core.


Example- clocking to 4.4 all cores and 1.2V results in pretty much immediate thermal throttling. 95 °C hitting 100 on two of the four cores in a matter of seconds.

Your temperatures are like a dream for this chip of mine.
I've mounted the cooler countless times, I guess I can try on extra time. I'm using MX-4 which seems to be well reviewed.

I understand I can't hope for extreme overclocking on the Evo but with these temps... I've been wondering if it's a really bad one, or just a very unlucky one, with a horrible TIM spread but possibly good silicon inside.... Batch X441A. On a Maximus VII Hero.
Anyone wants to add their two cents... I need to decide its fate soon!


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Is it just me or is setting an uncore frequency too low will result in instability? Because it was stable for LONGER at 3.4GHz uncore than 3GHz uncore at a core frequency of 4.6GHz.

Also, why if I set a 1.35V setting the VID in HWMonitor is 1.357V but the IA (I assume core?) is said at 1.382V?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powderfinger*
> 
> Example- clocking to 4.4 all cores and 1.2V results in pretty much immediate thermal throttling. 95 °C hitting 100 on two of the four cores in a matter of seconds.
> 
> Your temperatures are like a dream for this chip of mine.
> I've mounted the cooler countless times, I guess I can try on extra time. I'm using MX-4 which seems to be well reviewed.
> 
> I understand I can't hope for extreme overclocking on the Evo but with these temps... I've been wondering if it's a really bad one, or just a very unlucky one, with a horrible TIM spread but possibly good silicon inside.... Batch X441A. On a Maximus VII Hero.
> Anyone wants to add their two cents... I need to decide its fate soon!


What program are you using to test the OC? Maybe you could try to underclock the chip first to see how low of a voltage you can go. From there they guys here may be able to have a better gauge at how high of an OC you could potentially reach with a better cooler


----------



## Hambone07si

Cpu Cache Voltage at 1.200v and uncore freq of 40-44x . No need to drop it so low or you are bottlenecking the cpu for no reason. 40x minimum after finding your stable overclock setting. 35x cache freq at the min while testing the core freq. Then bring it to 40x and move up


----------



## powderfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Maybe you could try to underclock the chip first to see how low of a voltage you can go.


Good idea. I'll report back. What frequency should I test? 4.4 or lower?

I use Prime95 non-AVX, or AiDA64. Is it OK?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powderfinger*
> 
> Good idea. I'll report back. What frequency should I test? 4.4 or lower?


I'd go for 4.4 straight. Are you planning to get a better cooler or delid etc?


----------



## powderfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> I'd go for 4.4 straight. Are you planning to get a better cooler or delid etc?


I would definitely delid but I'm undecided as to trying to get an RMA. There is something certainly wrong with this chip...


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powderfinger*
> 
> I would definitely delid but I'm undecided as to trying to get an RMA. There is something certainly wrong with this chip...


Yeah,try what you can without physically touching the chip...maybe if you weren't temp limited it's be easier to find out. I temp limited before but after delidding and switching to a massive air cooler I no longer am..only to find out my chip wasn't as awesome to begin with...








Oh well c'est la vie


----------



## flowtek

yeah, tropical country and no aircon







, i intend to stress my cpu during hottest time of the day, just to see how hot it will get in worst case scenario, that is 85c







, i open all my windows in the room while im using it, down to 25-28c ambient, gaming and rendering (archicad) never exceed 75c









flo


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flowtek*
> 
> yeah, tropical country and no aircon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i intend to stress my cpu during hottest time of the day, just to see how hot it will get in worst case scenario, that is 85c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i open all my windows in the room while im using it, down to 25-28c ambient, gaming and rendering (archicad) never exceed 75c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flo


Hey!not too far from you. Luckily though I do have aircon since I close the door to my room most of the time. Usually keep the room at 26C ambient with the vents pointed directly at the top vent of my case. Don't know how but the temp probe from my NZXT Sentry 3 has recorded the lowest temp of 23C. And during OCCT/Prime95, temps are like yours. Max of 75C but mostly it hovers around 70C. Tempted to apply a tad more CLU to the die but I cannot seem to be arsed to remove my NH-D15 nowadays


----------



## flowtek

i have aircon in all my other room but not in my workshop, i game and work there







away from my wife downstairs







, im thinking of delidding, me and my neighbour planned to do it with our 4790, hes got all the tools, i have all the guts







,.. anyway, are you guys overvolting with offset or manual (adaptive)?, been running for a week with manually adjusted 1.185v in bios and 1.2v max load.

flo


----------



## powderfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Yeah,try what you can without physically touching the chip...maybe if you weren't temp limited it's be easier to find out. I temp limited before but after delidding and switching to a massive air cooler I no longer am..only to find out my chip wasn't as awesome to begin with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well c'est la vie


Oh well. What batch is yours? Were your temperatures nearly as bad as mine?


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flowtek*
> 
> i have aircon in all my other room but not in my workshop, i game and work there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> away from my wife downstairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , im thinking of delidding, me and my neighbour planned to do it with our 4790, hes got all the tools, i have all the guts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,.. anyway, are you guys overvolting with offset or manual (adaptive)?, been running for a week with manually adjusted 1.185v in bios and 1.2v max load.
> 
> flo


I run 1.325v Manuel Vcore, 1.200v Cache. This is for my 24/7 overclock of 5ghz HT off with 44x cache. My 4790K only needs 1.300v for being stable, but I use +0.025v extra always after stability is found just for safe measures. My load temps with 1.300v @ 5ghz were only 66c with ambient of 21c.. I have a pretty sick custom loop in my 540 air now. 240mm and 360mm rads, D5 pump and Phobya DC12-260 2nd pump. 140ml X-res combo on my D5 pump. Keeps my 4790K and Titan X nice and cool with no trouble at all







.

But yes, I overvolt my cpu all day long and I have EIST and C-states disabled so it stays right at that voltage all the time, and so dose my cpu. I don't like my cpu dropping down to 800mhz whenever it wants too. My idle temps are around 26-28c with it like that anyways so there's no worries from me at all.


----------



## Sky-way

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bootleg4bandit*
> 
> Is there a standard when comparing one processors speed with another? For instance, when comparing a 4790k, 4770k & 3770k..lets say, if they all are running at 4.0ghz, would they all then process a program in the same duration? Or would one be superior over the other(?) cause I do believe they all are quad cores..?


I would say benchmarks and power consumption (which is directly related to temperatures). I would say that power consumption is the main thing. Sure they get faster (marginally so in the last couple generations), but requiring less power to perform the same is probably the biggest advancement


----------



## TMatzelle60

why is it so hard to choose between a DC cpu for gaming or skylake i really am hitting my head against the wall. Just looking to play some good games for 3-4 yrs with a amazing processor and good graphic card.

Like i7 4970K and GTX 980 and sli down the road in micro atx


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> why is it so hard to choose between a DC cpu for gaming or skylake i really am hitting my head against the wall. Just looking to play some good games for 3-4 yrs with a amazing processor and good graphic card.
> 
> Like i7 4970K and GTX 980 and sli down the road in micro atx


It will be a while before some performance-oriented Skylake hits the market. And judging by the turbo speeds of Skylake, nothing is as fast as 4790k's stock turbo of 4.4 Ghz. I'd get a 4790k now vs waiting. I don't think the DDR4 benefit in dual channel is even worth waiting for. In quad channel, yes, but in dual, ehh . . .


----------



## craige

My temps are - 40C ideal & 72C When gaming., and if I Run Prime 95 after 10 mins my CPU touching 90C and in AIDA 64 95C in 3 minutes.
I live in hot country, but these temps are way too much.

I have never overclocked any components and running stock intel HSF. Using Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Paste.

Shall I return back to Intel and claim warranty ?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> My temps are - 40C ideal & 72C When gaming., and if I Run Prime 95 after 10 mins my CPU touching 90C and in AIDA 64 95C in 3 minutes.
> I live in hot country, but these temps are way too much.
> 
> I have never overclocked any components and running stock intel HSF. Using Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Paste.
> 
> Shall I return back to Intel and claim warranty ?


Have a look at this, to get an idea.

Consider resitting and applying a better thermal paste: Gelid GC Extreme, Noctua NT-H1, Prolimatech PK-3 Nano, etc

And get a better CPU cooler.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> My temps are - 40C ideal & 72C When gaming., and if I Run Prime 95 after 10 mins my CPU touching 90C and in AIDA 64 95C in 3 minutes.
> I live in hot country, but these temps are way too much.
> 
> I have never overclocked any components and running stock intel HSF. Using Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Paste.
> 
> Shall I return back to Intel and claim warranty ?


I don't think there's anything wrong with the processor, just an insufficient heat sink. The stock cooler doesn't have much contact patch, so reapplying thermal paste won't help at all. I took one of my good clocking i5-3570k and put the stock heatsink on and it wouldn't even clock to all core at stock turbo frequency. You need a new HSF setup. A cheap AIO would probably be good for your environment.


----------



## venom55520

Add me to the list, 4690k at 4.7GHz with 1.219v stable.

Validation

Did I win?









This was done a Gigabyte Gaming 3 BTW


----------



## fleetfeather

That's a nice chip, for a 4690k at least


----------



## venom55520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> That's a nice chip, for a 4690k at least


Thank you sir, my old p8z68 deluxe crapped out and I just said screw it and upgraded to a 4690k. According to benchmarks, the difference is negligible, but to me it's night and day. Everything seems smoother, boot times are way faster, framerates are slightly better, but the stuttering I had before (which I thought was due to poor AMD drivers) are completely gone. This thing feels like butter.

I think I'm going to stick to gigabyte motherboards from now on, I always seem to have the best luck with them.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Something is coming !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....for those who know what I'm talking about!!!


Guaranteed performance is great, but for that kind of money, you could almost do your own binning and probably break even.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flowtek*
> 
> i have aircon in all my other room but not in my workshop, i game and work there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> away from my wife downstairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , im thinking of delidding, me and my neighbour planned to do it with our 4790, hes got all the tools, i have all the guts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,.. anyway, are you guys overvolting with offset or manual (adaptive)?, been running for a week with manually adjusted 1.185v in bios and 1.2v max load.
> 
> flo


What method are you planning to use ti delid??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powderfinger*
> 
> Oh well. What batch is yours? Were your temperatures nearly as bad as mine?


Batch?can't tell you for now since i'm rushing to work.will check when i get back. Temps reach a max of 75C with OCCT but usually stay around 70C, with 26C ambients. What are yours?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sky-way*
> 
> I would say benchmarks and power consumption (which is directly related to temperatures). I would say that power consumption is the main thing. Sure they get faster (marginally so in the last couple generations), but requiring less power to perform the same is probably the biggest advancement


How could I have forgotten this? More and more intel's designs have tended towards power efficiency rather than raw power. sad times. They have no need to push the limits since there's no competition. That being said, i am excited to see what AMD Zen brings to the table.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> My temps are - 40C ideal & 72C When gaming., and if I Run Prime 95 after 10 mins my CPU touching 90C and in AIDA 64 95C in 3 minutes.
> I live in hot country, but these temps are way too much.
> 
> I have never overclocked any components and running stock intel HSF. Using Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Paste.
> 
> Shall I return back to Intel and claim warranty ?


Yeah, you really need to swap out that stock heatsink with an aftermarket cooler/custom loop. If you have the space, i'd suggrst a big air tower. For CLCs, do get at least a 240mm one. Or if you have the cash, go for a custom loop. DC and haswell in general runs hot. What is the temp spread across your cores??


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Guaranteed performance is great, but for that kind of money, you could almost do your own binning and probably break even.


The chances to get 5G stable are very very low + to test all is time consuming. No thx


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Buy the Intel warranty plan for $25 and just go for it


Can you buy that post-purchase??? I'm still thumping myself in the head for not getting it at time of purchase.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You just have to buy it in the first year you own the CPU.


I guess that answered the question I just asked... Thanks for the link!


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Well, i've been reading that if you could get a decent overclock on a sandy/ivy bridge processor,there really is no need to go DC unless you have the cash and are itching to upgrade. For gaming purposes especially. Personally i would wait till skylake and see what it has to offer.
> I went from an i5 760 to an i7 4790K and i'm still questioning whether it was a good move


My wife and I have been discussing future computer plans, and for the 2011's I'm definitely waiting for Skylake-E. After the money being dumped into this money-pit, I'm not going to just turn right around and do a Haswell-E costing more, especially since The Beast here won't even probably be "complete" (is there such a thing?) until next summer, when it should have three 980's and a custom loop, if the money situation and scheduling of funds for other things all falls according to plan.

I'll probably be using the AVX512 in the Skylake heavily (MathCAD, MATLAB, Mathematica, etc)...


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> Same here. Up till a week ago I had an i5 750 at 3.8ghz and it did anything I needed it to. I did notice much faster boot times but that is no doubt due to sata III. I did notice more steady fps in games bit not really a solid mark across the board. I personally dont belive intels statement of 20% increase performance with each new gen of cpus. It seems to have gotten to be less and less of a gap over the years, same with video cards.


And it's probably going to get less. How far can they take it? About five years ago they were bragging about the gate insulation being only twelve atoms thick. As the shrinks progress, that is going to be a huge issue at the atomic level. I think the future is modest (probably faster than today's stuff, but not by a huge margin) speeds with massive parallelism.

It would be nice to see a mainstream socket hexacore K SKU in Skylake for instance. The shrink could get it there, and the cool part is that it might increase the size of the silicon enough to solder the IHS again without lots of dies cracking from the heat (IB, HW, DC)...


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powderfinger*
> 
> Hey all,
> need advice on a possibly very sad 4790K. On a CM 212 EVO, I have extreme overheating issues, around 80 degrees stressing with Prime non-AVX at stock speed and voltage (1,08V, 4GHz) but in these conditions chip is stable at 4.4 and 1,17V (temps really high, close to throttling. I don't want to fry the cpu but it was lasting more than an hour under Prime).
> 
> Would you delid, or would you just try an RMA?


Buy a water cooler. I recommend the H100i GTX from Corsair, as it kicks butt on all of the 240x120mm AIOs currently out there, and is under USD$120. I just saw the H80i GT going for $104.99 at Newegg if you need something smaller. The H110i GT (what I am going to step through before I do a custom loop) kicks butt on everything, including some triples.

I'm not trying to be a brand whore here, but they honestly kick but on everything in their class. Check the cattle-call showdown tests, like what Tom Logan did at oc3d.

If your temps are still uncomfortable AFTER THAT, then I suggest delidding that thing, the median temp drop is around 15C. Mine was right at the median (depending on task, 14C-16C reduction).

There are some air colling solutions that might be suitable too, but in the same price range. Cephelix here has a Noctua NH-D15, but not all chassis can support that monster, and it actually rates as high as some water solutions, and is the king of air cooling, one thing to keep in mind with that though is the sheer weight. My WIFI-BK is said to have a rated max of 500gm for the cooler, and the D15 weighs in with fans in excess of 1.3kG.


----------



## EarlZ

Id recommend the Swiftech H220X/H240X but ONLY if your retail has the best return policy, the quality control on those kits can be a hit or miss out of the box.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powderfinger*
> 
> Good idea. I'll report back. What frequency should I test? 4.4 or lower?
> 
> I use Prime95 non-AVX, or AiDA64. Is it OK?


Use P95, since you are testing a thermal thing.

Also, find the bottom. The Beast here, quite literally can go no lower than 666 MHz. I can't double-check the clocks without rebooting right now, but it was an 80-something MHz BCLK with the appropriate multiplier at just over 0.7Vcore. Even this takes a random number of POST cycles to even boot, but is stable once booted, just leave it on cycling and beeping in a fresh start until it takes.

Everyone tries to find the top, but how many people actually go out of their way to find the true bottom?


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Id recommend the Swiftech H220X/H240X but ONLY if your retail has the best return policy, the quality control on those kits can be a hit or miss out of the box.


Swiftech has a good reputation too, I just don't like how it hangs down from the rad, that and the price... The cool thing about them is that they can be opened up and expanded (add more blocks and more rads).

For a bit more EK has some nice kits.

For high capability on the cheap though, Corsair is still the king, and outcools the Swiftech, but are non-expandable.


----------



## powderfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Batch?can't tell you for now since i'm rushing to work.will check when i get back. Temps reach a max of 75C with OCCT but usually stay around 70C, with 26C ambients. What are yours?


Quoting myself: "around 80 degrees stressing with Prime non-AVX at stock speed and voltage (1,08V, 4GHz) but in these conditions chip is stable at 4.4 and 1,17V (temps really high, close to throttling"

More or less 20 degrees hotter than "normal", I'd say.

I might as well buy a better cooling solution as some of you suggest. Right now I'm trying to decide whether or not this one is an ugly duckling who could turn into a swan if I delid (as it seems like my temps are due to a TIM-IHS issue)


----------



## powderfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> My temps are - 40C ideal & 72C When gaming., and if I Run Prime 95 after 10 mins my CPU touching 90C and in AIDA 64 95C in 3 minutes.


Similar situation as mine, although mine only takes three SECONDS to reach 100 C, at stock settings stressing with Prime, and I'm on an aftermarket (budget) air tower..

Sorry for double posting!


----------



## cephelix

Whoa.so many posts. Where do I even begin.
@kc5vdj your plan sounds good. I wish I could go hexa-/octo-core but for me that would be just for e-peen points. My 4790K is wasted as it is since I don't use AVX264 let alone 512. Though I do plan to keep it for longer than 4 years. Maybe you've answered this before and I missed it but why not just go from your current CLC to full custom? Why the need for the H110?

I do agree with you regarding Swiftech's AIO. Customer service is top notch but the quality of the H220 which I used to own was lackluster and the X versions are limited in mounting configurations due to the pump being mounted to the res.

@powderfinger is there no one you could borrow an aftermarket cooler from? Also, if you're using prime95 as @kc5vdj has suggested, do note that the latest version just slaughters Haswell chips due to the use of AVX2 instructions. Use the older one, v26 or v27. That would be a more useful gauge of max temps. If you do use AVX2 instructions though, then I cannot help you since I'm not versed in this area but I'm sure someone will come along that can help you. If you are planning to go full custom, the new EK kit seems good albeit abit pricey but I would choose that over the H220X at this point.

If you're aiming for big, tower style air coolers, Noctua ones are good and they just released the S version of the NH-D15 which has the fins offset so it doesn't block the first pcie slot. Noctua is by no means the be all end all of humongous air coolers though. There are other companies; Cryorig, Thermalright to name a few. All practically are only a degree or two off from each other. Quite a few more things about them which I think would be severely OT for this thread.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powderfinger*
> 
> Similar situation as mine, although mine only takes three SECONDS to reach 100 C, at stock settings stressing with Prime, and I'm on an aftermarket (budget) air tower..
> 
> Sorry for double posting!


For the guys with 4790k's, if you aren't using apps that require hyperthreading, you may want to turn it off in favor of higher clocks, lower temps and maybe better gaming benchmarks.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> For the guys with 4790k's, if you aren't using apps that require hyperthreading, you may want to turn it off in favor of higher clocks, lower temps and maybe better gaming benchmarks.


But my comp boots so fast now i can't even get into BIOS..lol
On a serious note. That is true, turning off HT would decrease temps by about 10C as someone mentioned earlier. Didn't know about the gain in mhz though. Maybe I should try it on mine.
Also, when OC-ing, do you turn off turbo boost/ make all cores the same speed? Or only make the first to cores 4.8 or whatever and the last 2 cores lower?


----------



## electro2u

In my experience hyperthreading on Haswell/DC has little effect on temps even when it can be utilized, and if it can't be utilized by an app it has no effect at all.

Different board manufacturers have different approaches to "turbo". Asus allows the choice between all cores or per core turbo. I disable Speedstep so my 4790k is always at 4.8 ghz on all 4 cores.


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> And it's probably going to get less. How far can they take it? About five years ago they were bragging about the gate insulation being only twelve atoms thick. As the shrinks progress, that is going to be a huge issue at the atomic level. I think the future is modest (probably faster than today's stuff, but not by a huge margin) speeds with massive parallelism.
> 
> It would be nice to see a mainstream socket hexacore K SKU in Skylake for instance. The shrink could get it there, and the cool part is that it might increase the size of the silicon enough to solder the IHS again without lots of dies cracking from the heat (IB, HW, DC)...


Thats kind of my point though. How much more actual speed can we get atm. With new processors coming out quickers and having overall less performance gains they need to do something to promote sales. I peronally would like to see a focus on reduction of thermals more then increase of ipc. More cores is nice but how many programs cane use even four rigbnt now. The number is incrwasing but still too small. I look for they day when we dont need brick sized heatsinks to efficiently even stock speeds.

Sorry for the horrible typos used my phone on break....


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> In my experience hyperthreading on Haswell/DC has little effect on temps even when it can be utilized, and if it can't be utilized by an app it has no effect at all.
> 
> Different board manufacturers have different approaches to "turbo". Asus allows the choice between all cores or per core turbo. I disable Speedstep so my 4790k is always at 4.8 ghz on all 4 cores.


I like to use windows with C-states on to determine my power management. When windows Power is set to High Performance, then my All Core is always on + Turbo Freq. And when Power Saver is on, then it downclocks to 800 mhz or whatever and still turbos. It does affect benchmarks that throttle up and down and measure response.

And on a lighter note, the great chip I picked up for $199 and a promo code at the local Fry's finally booted and ran on a higher freq than Asus Turbo V Autotune. 32GB all dimms locked and loaded, AVX on, though shamefully at only 1333. Still quite a bit of work to go . . .


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Whoa.so many posts. Where do I even begin.
> @kc5vdj your plan sounds good. I wish I could go hexa-/octo-core but for me that would be just for e-peen points. My 4790K is wasted as it is since I don't use AVX264 let alone 512. Though I do plan to keep it for longer than 4 years. Maybe you've answered this before and I missed it but why not just go from your current CLC to full custom? Why the need for the H110?
> 
> I do agree with you regarding Swiftech's AIO. Customer service is top notch but the quality of the H220 which I used to own was lackluster and the X versions are limited in mounting configurations due to the pump being mounted to the res.


Well, it's actually part of my rotation strategy. My H100i GTX will end up rotated into a portable ITX build in the Corsair 380T, and it takes this one. The H110i GT will be longer-term, as that will be between that rotation and the custom loop, and was the one I originally wanted to get, but the recall dragged way past the initial estimates, and I just broke down and got the 100. In the end, the H110i GT will end up in my wife's killer build next year sometime after my custom loop is in. She was going to get one this year, with either a 4790K or 4690K, but changed her mind and wants a sewing machine and serger instead, so out of guilt, and the fact that after I get the second Ripjaws X 16GB 2400 kit in a couple of weeks, the Team Vulcan goes into the Lian Li ITX, and at that point all it will lack is a PSU and CPU, so out of guilt, I'm going to get her the G3258 and a Rosewill Hive 650 in order to get her off her Core2 Duo T9600 laptop. So ultimately, everything has a purpose, I am planning for four builds total before I do my 2011: The Legendary Black Beast of Aaargh!, My wife's Lian Li ITX build (eventually to become the home fileserver / HTPC), a portable high-end ITX rig, and then, a killer ATX build for my wife...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> For the guys with 4790k's, if you aren't using apps that require hyperthreading, you may want to turn it off in favor of higher clocks, lower temps and maybe better gaming benchmarks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> But my comp boots so fast now i can't even get into BIOS..lol
> On a serious note. That is true, turning off HT would decrease temps by about 10C as someone mentioned earlier. Didn't know about the gain in mhz though. Maybe I should try it on mine.
> Also, when OC-ing, do you turn off turbo boost/ make all cores the same speed? Or only make the first to cores 4.8 or whatever and the last 2 cores lower?


So far as I can tell, there is no temperature difference with HT enabled or disabled. All HT does is timeslice the cores between two logical register sets, and share the cache. There is no reason for it to increase temps, unless you are already bottlenecked with thread waits.

If you want to reduce light-loading temps, make sure you have EIST on, and all C-States on, and set windows power settings to other than performance mode (or edit the minimum cpu speed to 5%.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> So far as I can tell, there is no temperature difference with HT enabled or disabled. All HT does is timeslice the cores between two logical register sets, and share the cache. There is no reason for it to increase temps, unless you are already bottlenecked with thread waits.
> 
> If you want to reduce light-loading temps, make sure you have EIST on, and all C-States on, and set windows power settings to other than performance mode (or edit the minimum cpu speed to 5%.


On older processors, IBT raised the temps quite a bit with HT on


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Could you uhh delete all my response except for the last one I submitted? Thanks

Old overclocks wasn't completely stable, especially with full GPU loads.


----------



## Sir Slappy

Just got done running an overnight Aida64 stress test session. My 4790K seems to be quite stable at 4.9 using 1.3125 Vcore. I first tried using just 1.3 vcore but Aida failed at about the 2 hour mark. Temps were pretty decent too.


----------



## spacetoast31

Just got my 4690k from newegg yesterday! Along with some avexir blitz 1.1 2400 ram and the gigabyte z97n gaming 5 board! I'm excited o finish my scratch build case and get this up and running!
I'd like to pull 4.5 out of it.
Anybody with experience with the board and this chip together? I'd like some words of wisdom.

I had 4.5 running 24/7 on my 3570k for over a year. So I'd like to assume a better CPU will give me just as great an overclock.


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> Just got my 4690k from newegg yesterday! Along with some avexir blitz 1.1 2400 ram and the gigabyte z97n gaming 5 board! I'm excited o finish my scratch build case and get this up and running!
> I'd like to pull 4.5 out of it.
> Anybody with experience with the board and this chip together? I'd like some words of wisdom.
> 
> I had 4.5 running 24/7 on my 3570k for over a year. So I'd like to assume a better CPU will give me just as great an overclock.


most people can comfortably achieve 4.5 with the 4690K

but as with the silicon lottery, only trial and error will tell for sure

good look with the OCing


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlockLike*
> 
> most people can comfortably achieve 4.5 with the 4690K
> 
> but as with the silicon lottery, only trial and error will tell for sure
> 
> good look with the OCing


I don't know, did I get a dud that can only do 4.4 Ghz all core?


----------



## powderfinger

Result from my tests at 4.4 all cores, Prime stable @1,1168V, temps horribly hovering around 90 °C.

Looks promising? I can't quite test 4.5 because it just throttles.
I tried RealBench at 4.5 up to 1,22 but it fails after 5-6 minutes (temps up to 96 °C, I don't want to fry the chip...)


----------



## venom55520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powderfinger*
> 
> Result from my tests at 4.4 all cores, Prime stable @1,1168V, temps horribly hovering around 90 °C.
> 
> Looks promising? I can't quite test 4.5 because it just throttles.
> I tried RealBench at 4.5 up to 1,22 but it fails after 5-6 minutes (temps up to 96 °C, I don't want to fry the chip...)


What are you stress testing with? And what's your cooling setup. AVX commands make devil's canyon skyrocket in temps, when I'd normally be getting 75, I'd get 85+ with prime95 AVX instructions. Using OCCT or playing games, I barely hit 75, in games it stayed around 67C


----------



## SynchronicBoost

For anyone on the fence about upgrading and if it is worth it, THIS: 6:30


----------



## powderfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom55520*
> 
> What are you stress testing with? And what's your cooling setup. AVX commands make devil's canyon skyrocket in temps, when I'd normally be getting 75, I'd get 85+ with prime95 AVX instructions. Using OCCT or playing games, I barely hit 75, in games it stayed around 67C


Good point: I'm stress testing with Prime non-AVX version.

All you hard-core overclocking connoisseurs out there, your word of advice is precious for me - de-lid or RMA? See my previous posts for history... basically a riddle of understanding the potential of a chip that's severely temperature-limited,and how safe it is to assume I could gain 20ish degrees by delidding (temps as you can see are about 20 degrees hotter than other 4790K's under the same or similar basic aftermarket air tower cooling) and getting a good (4.6/4.7) overclock, with a hint being the stability at [email protected],[email protected] 80 degrees.

Thanks everyone for feedback!


----------



## venom55520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powderfinger*
> 
> Good point: I'm stress testing with Prime non-AVX version.
> 
> All you hard-core overclocking connoisseurs out there, your word of advice is precious for me - de-lid or RMA? See my previous posts for history... basically a riddle of understanding the potential of a chip that's severely temperature-limited,and how safe it is to assume I could gain 20ish degrees by delidding (temps as you can see are about 20 degrees hotter than other 4790K's under the same or similar basic aftermarket air tower cooling) and getting a good (4.6/4.7) overclock, with a hint being the stability at [email protected],[email protected] 80 degrees.
> 
> Thanks everyone for feedback!


4.4 @ 1.16 better than average, but nothing to write home about from my understanding. I'd say go with an RMA because those temps are ridiculous with non AVX instructions. However, the only way to find out how good your chip will do is to actually try out a 4.7GHz OC, try at 1.28 and then see if you can lower it.


----------



## powderfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom55520*
> 
> try out a 4.7GHz OC, try at 1.28 and then see if you can lower it.


I'd love to try that... but I'd have to buy a cooler for that purpose, and a case compatible with it. No way I could try that with the 212EVO I own.

Aren't those temps sick??? I haven't read of anything even close to that. Maybe the cooler isn't working properly?? I am 110% sure it's seated properly...


----------



## craige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> I don't think there's anything wrong with the processor, just an insufficient heat sink. I took one of my good clocking i5-3570k and put the stock heatsink on and it wouldn't even clock to all core at stock turbo frequency. You need a new HSF setup.


Exactly, mine doesn't even run on full default stock speeds before heating & throttling.... Please recommend me simple after market normal coolers. I am aware of cooler master Evo, but as I am running a full window 760T case I need sumthing that is not horribly ugly ! and yes I don't wana mess with anything as water cooling setups.


----------



## venom55520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powderfinger*
> 
> I'd love to try that... but I'd have to buy a cooler for that purpose, and a case compatible with it. No way I could try that with the 212EVO I own.
> 
> Aren't those temps sick??? I haven't read of anything even close to that. Maybe the cooler isn't working properly?? I am 110% sure it's seated properly...


They are which is why I'd suggest either a delid or an RMA, but those temps are OCCT and prime temps, regular workload expect around 15C below that. Test out your temps when playing games.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> Exactly, mine doesn't even run on full default stock speeds before heating & throttling.... Please recommend me simple after market normal coolers. I am aware of cooler master Evo, but as I am running a full window 760T case I need sumthing that is not horribly ugly ! and yes I don't wana mess with anything as water cooling setups.


I'm mostly a watercooling guy. However, I bought one of these TEC coolers to test and it actually works well in keeping the temps in check just as well as the water. But you have to have ample power supply overhead to support it. Having the TEC on made about a 6c difference in temps. And even if the TEC fails, there are enough fans and heatsinks to take up the slack. It just doesn't run well in small cases.

They're only $59 on Amazon, TEC Heat sink

Edit: I just read my reply and I didn't exactly recommend something simple. The key is going to be a cooler that has lots of contact patch, the stock HSF is small in contact area to the heat spreader.


----------



## spacetoast31

So im typing from my new build right now. So far so good and stable with my 4690k @ 4.5ghz at 36 degrees gonna run aida 64 soon


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacetoast31*
> 
> So im typing from my new build right now. So far so good and stable with my 4690k @ 4.5ghz at 36 degrees gonna run aida 64 soon


Is that 36c idle? I'm around 29c idle on an AIO H20, 240mm x 140 x 25


----------



## spacetoast31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Is that 36c idle? I'm around 29c idle on an AIO H20, 240mm x 140 x 25


Yea, that's idle. But its with my GPU as well. Its only in a temporary case setup, as I'm still working on my scratch build case for it, which will provide better temps.
I'm at 1.20v


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powderfinger*
> 
> Good point: I'm stress testing with Prime non-AVX version.
> 
> All you hard-core overclocking connoisseurs out there, your word of advice is precious for me - de-lid or RMA? See my previous posts for history... basically a riddle of understanding the potential of a chip that's severely temperature-limited,and how safe it is to assume I could gain 20ish degrees by delidding (temps as you can see are about 20 degrees hotter than other 4790K's under the same or similar basic aftermarket air tower cooling) and getting a good (4.6/4.7) overclock, with a hint being the stability at [email protected],[email protected] 80 degrees.
> 
> Thanks everyone for feedback!


Actually, you are doing better than me. I'm guessing that your issue is that you are simply needing proper cooling, and possibly a delid (I understand your position, it voids the warranty). I am unconditionally stable (all possible testing) with 4.4 GHz at 1.181V.


----------



## powderfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Actually, you are doing better than me. I'm guessing that your issue is that you are simply needing proper cooling, and possibly a delid (I understand your position, it voids the warranty). I am unconditionally stable (all possible testing) with 4.4 GHz at 1.181V.


That's interesting, raises points for my CPU. And how does your chip do overclock-wise? What cooling and what temps? Also what is your i7's FPO?


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom55520*
> 
> 4.4 @ 1.16 better than average, but nothing to write home about from my understanding. I'd say go with an RMA because those temps are ridiculous with non AVX instructions. However, the only way to find out how good your chip will do is to actually try out a 4.7GHz OC, try at 1.28 and then see if you can lower it.


Actually, I'd recommend just a tad higher for assurance. My 4.7 (right now) is unconditionally stable at 1.295V (again, all possible testing + normal use).

Last night, I was playing with the uncore (unconditionally stable (two weeks) at 4.3 GHz @ 1.215V), so I bumped it up, and am now at 4.4 GHz @ 1.240V. 18 hours stable running [email protected], plus an initial pass of memtest86+ 5.0. (I find that memtest86 seems to be the best tool for initial testing of uncore OC prior to trusting it in winblowz).

One question for those reading. I tried 4.5 GHz, but decided to stop and back off after it proved unstable even at 1.275V uncore. Would it be worth it to push the uncore up and find stable at 4.5 GHz, or should I just leave it at 4.4 GHz? The fact that it's unstable at 1.275V leaves me uncomfortable bumping it up higher.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powderfinger*
> 
> That's interesting, raises points for my CPU. And how does your chip do overclock-wise? What cooling and what temps? Also what is your i7's FPO?


Well, there is a voltage bump between 4.6 and 4.7 GHz ([email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]). The temps are too high for this cooler at 4.8+, and I'm waiting for a better cooler to find stable on anything higher than 4.7. Some people say it's fine, but I like to keep things lower than 85C max for saved OC profiles, and 24/7 below 75C. All of my uncoditionally stables (4.4-4.7) stay below 75C in 24/7 use and normal workloads (I run SETI 24/7, in the background).

In a 21C room, I am running mid 50's with [email protected] (KWSN's Lunatics AVX client) with fans at 2000 RPM (66%). I can probably tone down the fans back to 50% (at the edge of being audible over the chassis fans which are locked at 100% (Corsair 750D stock AF140's)), since it's fifteen degrees F cooler today than yesterday. This is with an intake flow top mounted H100i GTX with the stock fans in pull.

I didn't win the silicon lottery, but from what I've seen I'm higher than mean on the bell curve, as clock/voltage goes.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> One question for those reading. I tried 4.5 GHz, but decided to stop and back off after it proved unstable even at 1.275V uncore. Would it be worth it to push the uncore up and find stable at 4.5 GHz, or should I just leave it at 4.4 GHz? The fact that it's unstable at 1.275V leaves me uncomfortable bumping it up higher.


I'd keep it at or below 1.25V for daily use. Thermals also play a role in uncore clocking.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I'd keep it at or below 1.25V for daily use. Thermals also play a role in uncore clocking.


That's what I was thinking, although I hear it's safe through 1.3V with Vuncore < Vcore. With 4.4->4.5 showing such a large and as yet undetermined voltage bump, I figure leaving it at [email protected] is the best bet. No 0x124's yet at this voltage... The sweet spot could be lower though. I was bumping by 5's, but got tired of that and jumped from 1.23 to 1.24 after the last 0x124. the sweet spot could be lower for 4.4, I won't know without further testing. I want to test 1.24V for a while to see if there isn't something wonky that won't show up for a few days before I call it unconditionally stable prior to trying 1.235V.


----------



## venom55520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> That's what I was thinking, although I hear it's safe through 1.3V with Vuncore < Vcore. With 4.4->4.5 showing such a large and as yet undetermined voltage bump, I figure leaving it at [email protected] is the best bet. No 0x124's yet at this voltage... The sweet spot could be lower though. I was bumping by 5's, but got tired of that and jumped from 1.23 to 1.24 after the last 0x124. the sweet spot could be lower for 4.4, I won't know without further testing. I want to test 1.24V for a while to see if there isn't something wonky that won't show up for a few days before I call it unconditionally stable prior to trying 1.235V.


Uncore doesn't need to be anywhere near that high, I keep mine at 3.9GHz and I even notice that If I raise it above, I get performance dips.


----------



## powderfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Well, there is a voltage bump between 4.6 and 4.7 GHz ([email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]). The temps are too high for this cooler at 4.8+, and I'm waiting for a better cooler to find stable on anything higher than 4.7. Some people say it's fine, but I like to keep things lower than 85C max for saved OC profiles, and 24/7 below 75C. All of my uncoditionally stables (4.4-4.7) stay below 75C in 24/7 use and normal workloads (I run SETI 24/7, in the background).
> 
> In a 21C room, I am running mid 50's with [email protected] (KWSN's Lunatics AVX client) with fans at 2000 RPM (66%). I can probably tone down the fans back to 50% (at the edge of being audible over the chassis fans which are locked at 100% (Corsair 750D stock AF140's)), since it's fifteen degrees F cooler today than yesterday. This is with an intake flow top mounted H100i GTX with the stock fans in pull.
> 
> I didn't win the silicon lottery, but from what I've seen I'm higher than mean on the bell curve, as clock/voltage goes.


That's all very helpful.

I was testing with the integrated graphics- I slapped in a discrete card and re-testing. Prime running again @1,168, hottest core at 95 °C, no errors for now...
I'm thinking DELID! now, but I'll sleep on it.

If I RMA chances are I end up with one that runs cooler but maybe really lazy. This one doesn't seem so lazy now.

What do you expert think, could it turn out that this one won't hit even 4.6 delidded, despite what it is showing now (again, Prime stable at 4400 running hot as hell and with 1,168V)?


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom55520*
> 
> Uncore doesn't need to be anywhere near that high, I keep mine at 3.9GHz and I even notice that If I raise it above, I get performance dips.


Actually, this is running only 100MHz faster than the default 4.0 GHz with 4.4 GHz cores. Just for comparison. 4.7 GHz cores with 4.4 GHz uncore. Increasing the cache frequency should help with my current use profile, I would think.

This is the 4790K, default uncore is 4.0 GHz.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powderfinger*
> 
> That's all very helpful.
> 
> I was testing with the integrated graphics- I slapped in a discrete card and re-testing. Prime running again @1,168, hottest core at 95 °C, no errors for now...
> I'm thinking DELID! now, but I'll sleep on it.
> 
> If I RMA chances are I end up with one that runs cooler but maybe really lazy. This one doesn't seem so lazy now.
> 
> What do you expert think, could it turn out that this one won't hit even 4.6 delidded, despite what it is showing now (again, Prime stable at 4400 running hot as hell and with 1,168V)?


I would try better cooling before making a final decision on delidding or RMA. Remember, delidding voids the warranty.


----------



## cephelix

@powderfinger i'd listen to @kc5vdj. Maybe try OCCT as well. There's no downside to getting a better cooler.then at the very least you'll find out if your chip is thermally limited or not. If it is you could return it without having to void the warranty to find out


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> I would try better cooling before making a final decision on delidding or RMA. Remember, delidding voids the warranty.


Actually a couple of people have gotten RMAs for delidded chips. As long as the lid matches the base (ie not trying to pull a fast one) they've taken it back. You can check the delidded thread.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Actually a couple of people have gotten RMAs for delidded chips. As long as the lid matches the base (ie not trying to pull a fast one) they've taken it back. You can check the delidded thread.


That could depend on the customer service rep or tech doing the RMA too. By the book, the actual book in the box, it voids the warranty.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Does anyone here believe in burning in the processor to get max performance. Sort of like conditioning the processor to increasing voltage?


----------



## venom55520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Actually, this is running only 100MHz faster than the default 4.0 GHz with 4.4 GHz cores. Just for comparison. 4.7 GHz cores with 4.4 GHz uncore. Increasing the cache frequency should help with my current use profile, I would think.
> 
> This is the 4790K, default uncore is 4.0 GHz.


Oh, I was thinking 4690k, my fault. I just find increasing uncore does nothing and sometimes lowers performance, even in synthetic tests like cinebench.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Does anyone here believe in burning in the processor to get max performance. Sort of like conditioning the processor to increasing voltage?


The ancient concept of burn-in still applies. You should run it loaded AT STOCK for at least a day to a week.

The majority of early failures are caught within that timeframe.

The only reason for a burn-in is to catch the parts that are early failure parts, and it was quite common back in the day for a pc shop to burn in your computer for a day to weed out any return issues before they happen.

Burn-in does not effect max performance. It only weeds out marginal components.


----------



## spacetoast31

4690k @4.5ghz at 1.20v, temps on aida64 stress for 2 hours were 65 ish in a loop with my GPU as well. Good temps??

Need to put my ut60-3x120 back in the loop, the regular xspc 280 ain't cutting it in my loop. I run the loop like this
h220x-cpu-gpu-zmulti 250ml res- ek dcp2.2-xspc 280-back around


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> The ancient concept of burn-in still applies. You should run it loaded AT STOCK for at least a day to a week.
> 
> The majority of early failures are caught within that timeframe.
> 
> The only reason for a burn-in is to catch the parts that are early failure parts, and it was quite common back in the day for a pc shop to burn in your computer for a day to weed out any return issues before they happen.
> 
> Burn-in does not effect max performance. It only weeds out marginal components.


By burn-in, I don't mean stability testing. But rather, clocking to 4.0 @ 1.1v, run prime 4 hours (or other), clock to 4.1 @ 1.15v, rinse repeat to condition the processor to the target voltage.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> By burn-in, I don't mean stability testing. But rather, clocking to 4.0 @ 1.1v, run prime 4 hours (or other), clock to 4.1 @ 1.15v, rinse repeat to condition the processor to the target voltage.


I think I get you, and I started bottom up too. I started my OCing at max turbo speed on all four cores. 4.4 GHz @ 1.181V, then went up one multiplier at a time, starting with a bell curve voltage, and bumping it down until P95 (and all tests prior) starting BSODing, then knock it up five mils from there. 4.4 GHz is the only one I actually tuned to a one mil resolution, at least so far. Everything else is at five mil increments.

I assume you mean basic stability testing before stepping up. That's always a good idea.

It doesn't "condition" the CPU for more voltage or anything, but is basically a test to see if you have the right settings.

I really didn't see any point to starting at less than 4.4 GHz on mine, as the 4790K should do 4.4 on at least one core out of the box. disabling turbo and doing 4.4 across all four is the first logical step, from my perspective.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> Exactly, mine doesn't even run on full default stock speeds before heating & throttling.... Please recommend me simple after market normal coolers. I am aware of cooler master Evo, but as I am running a full window 760T case I need sumthing that is not horribly ugly ! and yes I don't wana mess with anything as water cooling setups.


I found this old pic for you so that I can illustrate the problem with the stock HSF.



And here's the contact area the Heat Spreader actually makes


----------



## timepart

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> I found this old pic for you so that I can illustrate the problem with the stock HSF.
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the contact area the Heat Spreader actually makes






What settings do you use for IBT, normal or something else


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> 
> What settings do you use for IBT, normal or something else


I would recommend Very High, or if you really want to stress it, custom using something like 90% of your RAM (but that takes a long time to run).


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powderfinger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> My temps are - 40C ideal & 72C When gaming., and if I Run Prime 95 after 10 mins my CPU touching 90C and in AIDA 64 95C in 3 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> Similar situation as mine, although mine only takes three SECONDS to reach 100 C, at stock settings stressing with Prime, and I'm on an aftermarket (budget) air tower..
> 
> Sorry for double posting!
Click to expand...

at optimized default bios settings ( no XMP ) I get around 85-90c on Prime95 SmallFTT on the get go but If I load up XMP which in turn forces the all core turbo to 44x, I hit 100C+++ in an instant


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> at optimized default bios settings ( no XMP ) I get around 85-90c on Prime95 SmallFTT on the get go but If I load up XMP which in turn forces the all core turbo to 44x, I hit 100C+++ in an instant


that's prime for you


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I'd keep it at or below 1.25V for daily use. Thermals also play a role in uncore clocking.


I've been stable doing everyday stuff, including 24/7 background SETI with AVX on eight threads.

I'm about to play with tuning it down to see where the exact sweet spot for 4.4 GHz is, since I did a big jump from unstable 1.230V to what appears to be unconditionally stable 1.240V.

I ran IBT on maximum setting for a few iterations, and that had no issue, the initial testing before even booting winblowz was memtest86+ 5.0, and that ran all four default iterations without error, and now, I've had P95 small FFT going for the past twenty minutes, also without issue (I figure between this and memtest, any cache issues will show up). Is there any consensus that i am running the right uncore stress tests, in addition to just normal daily use? I can't think of too many tests like P95 Small FFT that heavily exercise the cache.

Interestingly, in HWiNFO64 (4.62-2500), Package power is still listing as an average just below design TDP, with a brief maximum of 89.784W. I am right to equate Package Power (IA Cores, and GT Cores) with TDP??? Vrin power has peaked at 194W.

I think I'm going to take it down to 1.235Vuncore, and run these same tests.

I'd call this 24/7 unconditionally stable most likely (I don't say it officially until after two weeks) with 4.7 GHz @ 1.295Vcore / 4.4 GHz @ 1.240 Vuncore / XMP DDR3-2400 CL11

Edit: Peak temps are 80/81/82/76 for this Small FFT run. 21.8C Ambient, Fans at 1610 RPM average, and Coolant temp currently at 38.9C on the H100i GTX.


----------



## powderfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> at optimized default bios settings ( no XMP ) I get around 85-90c on Prime95 SmallFTT on the get go but If I load up XMP which in turn forces the all core turbo to 44x, I hit 100C+++ in an instant


I still can't quite understand why we're getting such high temperatures.
What cooler are you using?

I have been trying to understand if there is a flaw in my CM 212EVO, looking at reviews- high end air coolers like Noctua's seem to allow for some 15 degrees lower temps. Which in my case actually would not take me to a comfortable level, as in 100-15=85 on 44 all cores. Yet I read what people report as their experience, and it seems like 70-75 degrees with that mild 44-sync overclock (same as you get if you enable XMP, right?) on the EVO are normal. I am more and more convinced it isn't a cooling problem, it's a chip-related issue. Or MY OWN cooler is flawed. I should try and get my hands on another one....


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powderfinger*
> 
> I still can't quite understand why we're getting such high temperatures.
> What cooler are you using?
> 
> I have been trying to understand if there is a flaw in my CM 212EVO, looking at reviews- high end air coolers like Noctua's seem to allow for some 15 degrees lower temps. Which in my case actually would not take me to a comfortable level, as in 100-15=85 on 44 all cores. Yet I read what people report as their experience, and it seems like 70-75 degrees with that mild 44-sync overclock (same as you get if you enable XMP, right?) on the EVO are normal. I am more and more convinced it isn't a cooling problem, it's a chip-related issue. Or MY OWN cooler is flawed. I should try and get my hands on another one....


Well, if you've done the research, and those are the numbers from reliable sources, and not "da kidz" trying to BS ya, I'd say that is the best bet. It could be the chip, but the 212 is a marginal cooler for OC to begin with, and you have to wonder about how well that solder adheres to the aluminum. Try a cooler with a flat cold plate, not a split design like the 212, if you can, and preferably a bit beefier than the 212. If you can get your hands on something like a Corsair AIO (best bang for the buck, really), you can pretty much rule out the cooler as the cause if the temps remain crappy (and have a kickin cooler for after you pop the top





















)

Check my previous post. I've been running Small FFT for 50 minutes, and my max temps are now 80/82/82/76. Prior to delidding, I would be in the danger zone on this test at these settings. You could just have one of the really crappy gaps, and be one of those 30C improvement guys, but seriously, try another cooler first, something adequate for OC, preferably an AIO (they aren't that expensive today), if your budget allows. Remember, the 212 was really made for OC on 65W chips, and better-than-stock cooling on mainstream locked CPUs.


----------



## powderfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> I've been running Small FFT for 50 minutes, and my max temps are now 80/82/82/76. Prior to delidding, I would be in the danger zone on this test at these settings.


Which are... [email protected],295?

And, speaking of possible flaws in my 212, look here. Can't believe I didn't post these yet.

Remember this?


Built for Socket 939. OLD. Wondered what would happen if I installed it- in lack of a better cooler... thought I'd make the comparison with a certainly worse one.
Again, I can't quite interpret these results.

Freezer64:


212EVO:


Stock settings, 8 minutes into RealBench [email protected],2Ghz.
It seems to me the difference should have been larger.. which would reinforce the hypothesis of a flaw in the 212.

Thoughts? Other that I love to waste my time on wacky testing procedures...but hey, it's half the fun. : )


----------



## kc5vdj

Well, an hour and six minutes so far of Small FFT with uncore at 4.4GHz/1.240V. I think it's a safe bet that any real issue would have shown up by now.

Package Power max: 90.291W
Vrin VRM output max: 194W
Max temps: 80/82/82/77
Coolant temp: 39.4C @ 22.1C Ambient


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powderfinger*
> 
> Which are... [email protected],295?


Yup, and uncore [email protected], about to be dropped to 1.235
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powderfinger*
> 
> And, speaking of possible flaws in my 212, look here. Can't believe I didn't post these yet.
> 
> Remember this?
> 
> 
> Built for Socket 939. OLD. Wondered what would happen if I installed it- in lack of a better cooler... thought I'd make the comparison with a certainly worse one.
> Again, I can't quite interpret these results.
> 
> Freezer64:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 212EVO:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock settings, 8 minutes into RealBench [email protected],2Ghz.
> It seems to me the difference should have been larger.. which would reinforce the hypothesis of a flaw in the 212.
> 
> Thoughts? Other that I love to waste my time on wacky testing procedures...but hey, it's half the fun. : )


Those are a bit high for such a low clock on a medium-duty test. I assume that you have an appropriately low voltage for that? IIRC, you were running at a reasonably low voltage at 4.4, lower than my 1.181V for 4.4?


----------



## powderfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Those are a bit high for such a low clock on a medium-duty test. I assume that you have an appropriately low voltage for that? IIRC, you were running at a reasonably low voltage at 4.4, lower than my 1.181V for 4.4?


Yes, I ran short (10-15 minutes) tests w/Prime at [email protected],168, temps skyrocketed as usual (90+ degrees) but the system seemed stable. Can't say for sure as I had to quit, didn't feel ok leaving the CPU so hot for so long.

Those tests were executed on Auto settings- I believe the auto voltage for 4.2 is 1,15 or even lower. I'm writing from the Hackintosh OS hard drive now so I can't check, I don't have a utility to check voltages. Let me reboot and report back. : )


----------



## powderfinger

Slightly higher than I remembered, 1,168.

Still... look at those damn temps.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powderfinger*
> 
> Yes, I ran short (10-15 minutes) tests w/Prime at [email protected],168, temps skyrocketed as usual (90+ degrees) but the system seemed stable. Can't say for sure as I had to quit, didn't feel ok leaving the CPU so hot for so long.
> 
> Those tests were executed on Auto settings- I believe the auto voltage for 4.2 is 1,15 or even lower. I'm writing from the Hackintosh OS hard drive now so I can't check, I don't have a utility to check voltages. Let me reboot and report back. : )


I think you have either inadequate cooling, a nasty gap, or both.

If indeed your voltage at 4.4 is stable (you really can't test that for sure without dealing with the cooler first), you have a better than average chip, PROBABLY (mine looks good until I bump it to 4.8, where it switches from the good side of the bell curve to the bad side of the bell curve on voltage).

It's your chip, but I'm suggesting better cooler first, preferably an AIO (a 240 should get you nice overclocks, a 280 even better, but that depends on your chassis), that should take that bottleneck out, and I'm betting you are a delidding candidate, and should you choose to accept that mission, the Director will disavow all knowledge.... I'm betting you are a 20-30C improvement guy after delidding, assuming proper cooling is in place. Just don't do the delid until you are sure, and research, research, research. (Kinda like how EVERY OC guide has to start with one word: "DON'T". I don't want to take the responsibility for what ultimately is your decision. I can give good advice based on my experience, as can all of the others here).


----------



## powderfinger

And that's exactly the advice I was hoping for here.

Thank you sir, I'll see if I can get a better cooler. My case can't accept water cooling AIOs though, although I was thinking of getting a new one anyway.
I'm thinking of high end air cooling as well, aren't those comparable with AIOs? Maybe quieter too?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powderfinger*
> 
> And that's exactly the advice I was hoping for here.
> 
> Thank you sir, I'll see if I can get a better cooler. My case can't accept water cooling AIOs though, although I was thinking of getting a new one anyway.
> I'm thinking of high end air cooling as well, aren't those comparable with AIOs? Maybe quieter too?


Depends on who you ask. opinions on high end aio/clcs vs tower coolers swing both ways. There are pros and cons to each. It really depends on bidget and component compatibility among other things


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powderfinger*
> 
> And that's exactly the advice I was hoping for here.
> 
> Thank you sir, I'll see if I can get a better cooler. My case can't accept water cooling AIOs though, although I was thinking of getting a new one anyway.
> I'm thinking of high end air cooling as well, aren't those comparable with AIOs? Maybe quieter too?


That might not be a bad idea. It's to the point even the $50 cases are supporting AIOs. I'm partial to Lian Li and Corsair cases myself, but it's like everyone has compatibility now, even into the lower-end ones. You can get them looking smart, or looking like a 16 year old's outlandish chunky space commander rig, it's all a matter of taste and wallet. Lian Li is starting to take note, but they have a little way to go to catch up with internal rad-mounts that nearly everyone else is offering, but, Lian Li is really pricey. Corsair, Cooler Master, Antec, Silverstone, NZXT, Bitphoenix, Jonsbo/Rosewill, or even the cheap off-brand chinese ones at aliexpress...(I first saw Jonsbo at aliexpress, and they are the first company to come out in direct competition with Lian Li and are getting a nice rep, although their internals aren't quite up to the Lian Li standard, their exteriors are). Then of course, there is that STH10 from Case Labs that I want so bad (BOING! Something just got hard again!!







)


----------



## powderfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> ..there is that STH10 from Case Labs that I want so bad


That's MASSiVE! More space than I need for sure..!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powderfinger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> ..there is that STH10 from Case Labs that I want so bad
> 
> 
> 
> That's MASSiVE! More space than I need for sure..!
Click to expand...

No such thing as too much space. Just not enough stuff


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powderfinger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> at optimized default bios settings ( no XMP ) I get around 85-90c on Prime95 SmallFTT on the get go but If I load up XMP which in turn forces the all core turbo to 44x, I hit 100C+++ in an instant
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't quite understand why we're getting such high temperatures.
> What cooler are you using?
> 
> I have been trying to understand if there is a flaw in my CM 212EVO, looking at reviews- high end air coolers like Noctua's seem to allow for some 15 degrees lower temps. Which in my case actually would not take me to a comfortable level, as in 100-15=85 on 44 all cores. Yet I read what people report as their experience, and it seems like 70-75 degrees with that mild 44-sync overclock (same as you get if you enable XMP, right?) on the EVO are normal. I am more and more convinced it isn't a cooling problem, it's a chip-related issue. Or MY OWN cooler is flawed. I should try and get my hands on another one....
Click to expand...

Haswell just runs hot in general, my ambient is 30c so that also answers a lot. Im using an H220X, People who get 70-75c either have 10-20c lower ambient than you and/or delidded the chip.

So lets start with the ambient temp you have


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powderfinger*
> 
> That's MASSiVE! More space than I need for sure..!


I did the math the other day... With the pedestal, and five 560's (gotta have space for PSU and pumps, etc...), you actually have more rad than TWO Watercool MO-RA3 420's in that one, and it's all internal!!!! I only did the numbers on the area. If you want to talk VOLUME... Using 60's....... Equiv to three???


----------



## kc5vdj

The uncore is over an hour stable with small FFT P95 at 1.235V now. I think I'll leave it here.... 1.230V is unstable.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

I have 2 different 4690k's. One that wouldn't clock past a brick wall of 4.5 ghz single and 4.3 ghz all core that was loaded on a z87-a Asus board. I loaded this same processor into an Asus Gryphon and was finally able to boot into Win 7 and actually run a complete run of IBT. I run a total of 4 tests to verify for stability, IBT, Passmark, Solidworks benchmark and hours on burn-in. If you really want to know if it is stable, run a Passmark test, that is sure to catch some instability. I downclocked a little with the screenshot to try to get the temps down and the results were as follows:

Passed IBT, BSOD on Passmark
upped voltage, passed IBT, passed Passmark, failed Solidworks benchmark
up voltage rinse repeat
It appears that the higher quality components and perhaps power phases of the Gryphon mobo allowed the extra 400 mhz, but it might also be BIOS rev. Don't know yet.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> I have 2 different 4690k's. One that wouldn't clock past a brick wall of 4.5 ghz single and 4.3 ghz all core that was loaded on a z87-a Asus board. I loaded this same processor into an Asus Gryphon and was finally able to boot into Win 7 and actually run a complete run of IBT. I run a total of 4 tests to verify for stability, IBT, Passmark, Solidworks benchmark and hours on burn-in. If you really want to know if it is stable, run a Passmark test, that is sure to catch some instability. I downclocked a little with the screenshot to try to get the temps down and the results were as follows:
> 
> Passed IBT, BSOD on Passmark
> upped voltage, passed IBT, passed Passmark, failed Solidworks benchmark
> up voltage rinse repeat
> It appears that the higher quality components and perhaps power phases of the Gryphon mobo allowed the extra 400 mhz, but it might also be BIOS rev. Don't know yet.


I haven't tried that one... Gimme a few. Running Solidworks 2013 Performance Test....

I need to install the Intel P4600 driver.... No video card in the machine yet. Hell, I just unzipped it. Earlier version of Intel's own drivers.... Nope.

This was after two runs (and no, I actually did not reboot, but did exit all running programs).


----------



## crazymania88

Hi guys,
I've a very important question.

I am using gigabyte z97x Gaming5 with 4690k.
It is currently set to 1.255v(1.260v in windows).

But when I set computer to sleep, then wake it up.
Sometimes HWmonitor, and sometimes HWinfo64 report
*vcore 1.884v*

I don't have reading points on motherboard so can't check with a multimeter,
I want to know if you know anything about this, and is it real.

If this is real, sleeping and waking up going to kill my CPU.
Because of Gigabyte or CPU itself.

Also both HWmonitor and HWinfo reads 12v 5v and 3.3v values wrong after wakeup sometimes, but I am sure they are wrong.

In fact,
*My vrin is set to 1.884v the exact value they show on vcore after the wake-up (it happens so fast that I can only notice it when I look at "max" )
so I hope mobo doesn't set or give 1.884v to the vcore.*
It bugs me because whenever I wake my computer from sleep, it reports 1.884v vcore max.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I've a very important question.
> 
> I am using gigabyte z97x Gaming5 with 4690k.
> It is currently set to 1.255v(1.260v in windows).
> 
> But when I set computer to sleep, then wake it up.
> Sometimes HWmonitor, and sometimes HWinfo64 report
> *vcore 1.884v*
> 
> I don't have reading points on motherboard so can't check with a multimeter,
> I want to know if you know anything about this, and is it real.
> 
> If this is real, sleeping and waking up going to kill my CPU.
> Because of Gigabyte or CPU itself.
> 
> Also both HWmonitor and HWinfo reads 12v 5v and 3.3v values wrong after wakeup sometimes, but I am sure they are wrong.
> 
> In fact,
> *My vrin is set to 1.884v the exact value they show on vcore after the wake-up (it happens so fast that I can only notice it when I look at "max" )
> so I hope mobo doesn't set or give 1.884v to the vcore.*
> It bugs me because whenever I wake my computer from sleep, it reports 1.884v vcore max.


I notice what are probably false readings as well. I usually just hide the sensor as giving faulty readings. My board has several that the author of HWiNFO64 plainly states he's not even sure what they are, and that they are probably being picked up wrong. On includes a temperature that even peaks well above 100+ (a high sighted of 170C). I just hide those as they are invalid. Sometimes even the good sensors get false readings. I was doing P95 small FFTs earlier to test a couple of uncore voltages. On my first run at 1.240Vuncore, I showed a brief maximum Pin to the VRMs of just under 9kW. with a maximum output under 200W (196W, iirc). That was obviously incorrect. I just restarted the program.

My thinking on this is that they are somehow reading realtime sensors in the middle of updates, at least on the otherwise valid sensors.

Some programs are so obviously incorrect on my board, I ignore them completely. OCCT's voltage sensors for instance.

Just looking at your PSU voltages in HWMonitor (now notoriously inaccurate on so many boards and CPUs) I would rule out even using that program. Looks as inaccurate as OCCT, if those really are your voltages, how is your system even operating? HWiNFO64 is more accurate in what it reads, but even it has issues, but it's currently kinda the king on what it is accurate on compared to the others.

I do have one complaint on the Gigabyte boards with the test points. They really need to do something with like tip jacks or something. Sure it's a one dollar part in their kinda quantity, but it would be a selling point. Their layout on mine makes me lean towards at a later date after I can get a DMM (or some discrete LCD or OLED panel meters that are small enough to group in the window of the chassis), I'm thinking about soldering my own test pigtail to those. They are spaced so closely together, it would be easy to short them, even if you have experience doing such things. On a test bench, it would make me nervous, much less in a chassis, especially if you are trying to make adjustments while measuring.

It is kinda sad that they don't provide the test points on your board, as popular as it is, and as easily as they could have put them there. It is a nice board, even if it doesn't have the Soundblaster...


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> I notice what are probably false readings as well. I usually just hide the sensor as giving faulty readings. My board has several that the author of HWiNFO64 plainly states he's not even sure what they are, and that they are probably being picked up wrong. On includes a temperature that even peaks well above 100+ (a high sighted of 170C). I just hide those as they are invalid. Sometimes even the good sensors get false readings. I was doing P95 small FFTs earlier to test a couple of uncore voltages. On my first run at 1.240Vuncore, I showed a brief maximum Pin to the VRMs of just under 9kW. with a maximum output under 200W (196W, iirc). That was obviously incorrect. I just restarted the program.
> 
> My thinking on this is that they are somehow reading realtime sensors in the middle of updates, at least on the otherwise valid sensors.
> 
> Some programs are so obviously incorrect on my board, I ignore them completely. OCCT's voltage sensors for instance.
> 
> Just looking at your PSU voltages in HWMonitor (now notoriously inaccurate on so many boards and CPUs) I would rule out even using that program. Looks as inaccurate as OCCT, if those really are your voltages, how is your system even operating? HWiNFO64 is more accurate in what it reads, but even it has issues, but it's currently kinda the king on what it is accurate on compared to the others.
> 
> I do have one complaint on the Gigabyte boards with the test points. They really need to do something with like tip jacks or something. Sure it's a one dollar part in their kinda quantity, but it would be a selling point. Their layout on mine makes me lean towards at a later date after I can get a DMM (or some discrete LCD or OLED panel meters that are small enough to group in the window of the chassis), I'm thinking about soldering my own test pigtail to those. They are spaced so closely together, it would be easy to short them, even if you have experience doing such things. On a test bench, it would make me nervous, much less in a chassis, especially if you are trying to make adjustments while measuring.
> 
> It is kinda sad that they don't provide the test points on your board, as popular as it is, and as easily as they could have put them there. It is a nice board, even if it doesn't have the Soundblaster...


HWinfo read 2.0V and Hwmonitor 2.9v Vcore after wake-up at max, but it reads vcore correct all the other time.
I am really concerned, don't wanna kill my CPU.
I am afraid motherboard really overvolting CPU when I wake PC up.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> I haven't tried that one... Gimme a few. Running Solidworks 2013 Performance Test....
> 
> I need to install the Intel P4600 driver.... No video card in the machine yet. Hell, I just unzipped it. Earlier version of Intel's own drivers.... Nope.
> 
> This was after two runs (and no, I actually did not reboot, but did exit all running programs).


Is that a 4790k @ what freq? Looking good on numbers.


----------



## johnjohniejonjo

Hi, I want to join this club. but I have some issue with my chip...
So I just finished a stress test using Aida65, here's the result.










less then 1 minute the temp goes up until 100C..

if its actually a cpu problem, can I change for a new one?

If you need details of my cpu cooling and thermal paste application, please refer to this link->Link


----------



## powderfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnjohniejonjo*
> 
> Hi, I want to join this club. but I have some issue with my chip...
> So I just finished a stress test using Aida65, here's the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> less then 1 minute the temp goes up until 100C..
> 
> if its actually a cpu problem, can I change for a new one?
> 
> If you need details of my cpu cooling and thermal paste application, please refer to this link->Link


Welcome to the club... There are definitely luckier chips than others concerning heat dissipation. You can remount that cooler as many times as you want, I bet your results won't differ much.
It must be the gap between IHS and core, like in my case. That's assuming your voltages are not totally screwed up.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Is that a 4790k @ what freq? Looking good on numbers.


Well, it seems that this OC is pretty much set in stone tentatively (I won't officially call it stable for two weeks): 4.7 GHz @ 1.295Vcore / 4.4 GHz @ 1.235Vring


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Well, it seems that this OC is pretty much set in stone tentatively (I won't officially call it stable for two weeks): 4.7 GHz @ 1.295Vcore / 4.4 GHz @ 1.235Vring


One very interesting thing you can play around with would be to turn Hyperthreading on and off and run that Solidworks benchmark. You'll see Processor scores go up and render times go down w/ HT off. Then you'll see the inverse, with Processor scores going down and render times go up w/ HT on.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Hey Guys I'm currently building a x-plane system and have a question i am wondering all motherboard are fine with windows 7 correct?

Also if i finish my build in 3 months will i have a problem finding windows 7 OEM for sale at newegg or micro center i don't want them to stop making OEM for windows 7 and i won't be able to get one. Don't really like 8.1 or 10


----------



## johnjohniejonjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powderfinger*
> 
> Welcome to the club... There are definitely luckier chips than others concerning heat dissipation. You can remount that cooler as many times as you want, I bet your results won't differ much.
> It must be the gap between IHS and core, like in my case. That's assuming your voltages are not totally screwed up.


Hi, thanks, but I didn't change any voltages, I just leave it as stock. so what did you do to your cpu?


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> One very interesting thing you can play around with would be to turn Hyperthreading on and off and run that Solidworks benchmark. You'll see Processor scores go up and render times go down w/ HT off. Then you'll see the inverse, with Processor scores going down and render times go up w/ HT on.


Interesting. So, they use a scalar benchmark for the CPU score, I get that... So, is the CPU hardware timeslicing for HT still active on cores that are only running a single thread? I thought the HT timeslicing was an on-demand thing. I guess most of the time it goes unnoticed because most everything is multi-threaded these days.

The way I understand HT is that the core is simply timesliced on a every-other-cycle basis, with duplicate register stacks, and shared (partitioned) L2. I always thought it was only active when something was actually using multiple threads. Been a while since I read the big book (the PRM). Remember when you could fit the instruction set on one sheet of paper?

But hey! I can STILL boot PC-DOS 1.00!


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Interesting. So, they use a scalar benchmark for the CPU score, I get that... So, is the CPU hardware timeslicing for HT still active on cores that are only running a single thread? I thought the HT timeslicing was an on-demand thing. I guess most of the time it goes unnoticed because most everything is multi-threaded these days.
> 
> The way I understand HT is that the core is simply timesliced on a every-other-cycle basis, with duplicate register stacks, and shared (partitioned) L2. I always thought it was only active when something was actually using multiple threads. Been a while since I read the big book (the PRM). Remember when you could fit the instruction set on one sheet of paper?
> 
> But hey! I can STILL boot PC-DOS 1.00!


I don't think the benchmark is that smart. The benchmark is just a VBA script run in Solidworks and timed using the system clock. So, it is actual raw performance of actual models and Solidworks use. That's why the benchmark is identical in every Solidworks version, so you can see that Solidworks has actually become more multi-core. My Solidworks 2012 score is half as slow as my 2013 score on the same hardware.


----------



## powderfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnjohniejonjo*
> 
> Hi, thanks, but I didn't change any voltages, I just leave it as stock. so what did you do to your cpu?


Nothing yet. Thinking of delidding after possibly trying a better cooler. Or in alternative, RMA.


----------



## johnjohniejonjo

thanks powderfinger.

I just followed this guide -> this one. I have to reduce some of the default setting.

Before guide(all test done less than a minute)
OCCT-95C
Prime64-95C
Intel Extreme Tuning-92C

After guide(all test done more than 4 minutes)
OCCT-71C
Prime64-70C
Intel Extreme Tuning-76C

my question is, should I RMA my cpu? because I pay for the performance, if I have to reduce them then better buy a cheaper one.
or is there a reason this chip called Devil canyon? and I supposed to use this with watercooler. but Im not going to buy one unless Im planning to overclock.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnjohniejonjo*
> 
> thanks powderfinger.
> 
> I just followed this guide -> this one. I have to reduce some of the default setting.
> 
> Before guide(all test done less than a minute)
> OCCT-95C
> Prime64-95C
> Intel Extreme Tuning-92C
> 
> After guide(all test done more than 4 minutes)
> OCCT-71C
> Prime64-70C
> Intel Extreme Tuning-76C
> 
> my question is, should I RMA my cpu? because I pay for the performance, if I have to reduce them then better buy a cheaper one.
> or is there a reason this chip called Devil canyon? and I supposed to use this with watercooler. but Im not going to buy one unless Im planning to overclock.


Were you throttling, or did it maintain core speed? Be sure to have balanced mode set in winblowz power settings, and in BIOS, turn on all C-states, and EIST, then use something like HWiNFO64 for monitoring and try it again, if you didn't already have those settings in place.

Lowering the Vcore in BIOS was probably the largest contributor to lower temps.

Always find the lowest stable voltage for any clocking (including stock), and save those as perm profiles in the BIOS, and also write down any changed BIOS settings, because anything can happen, up to and requiring CMOS reset, or even pulling the CMOS battery to restore things to normal (like when I played around with the RAM timings), and you'll have to enter and save your profiles again. This can also be good for BIOS updates, as previously saved profiles may no longer be compatible with the new BIOS. Also, if you can, (Gigabyte, for instance), save your profiles to the EFI partition (saving to the EFI partition is handier, because sticks get misplaced).


----------



## powderfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnjohniejonjo*
> 
> thanks powderfinger.
> 
> I just followed this guide -> this one. I have to reduce some of the default setting.
> 
> Before guide(all test done less than a minute)
> OCCT-95C
> Prime64-95C
> Intel Extreme Tuning-92C
> 
> After guide(all test done more than 4 minutes)
> OCCT-71C
> Prime64-70C
> Intel Extreme Tuning-76C
> 
> my question is, should I RMA my cpu? because I pay for the performance, if I have to reduce them then better buy a cheaper one.
> or is there a reason this chip called Devil canyon? and I supposed to use this with watercooler. but Im not going to buy one unless Im planning to overclock.


With those settings, stress test again and see what voltages and speeds you reach. I don't think it's ok to accept a reduction in performance under at least 42x turbo on all cores.


----------



## kc5vdj

I did manage to find a stable uncore/cache for both the 4.4 GHz and 4.5 GHz overclocks, and am at or 5mV above the proper setting.

So, my officially optimized overclocks are now (Late edit *Final optimized 24/7's)*:

24/7 safe, unconditionally stable

4.4 GHz @ 1.181Vcore / 4.2 GHz @ 1.130Vring / 1.800Vrin
4.5 GHz @ 1.200Vcore / 4.2 GHz @ 1.130Vring / 1.800Vrin
4.6 GHz @ 1.245Vcore / 4.4 GHz @ 1.236Vring / 1.900Vrin
4.7 GHz @ 1.295Vcore / 4.4 GHz @ 1.236Vring / 1.900Vrin

Still unstable, and on hold for better cooling

4.8 GHz @ 1.355Vcore Possibly stable, testing aborted due to high temps. (>90C)
4.9 GHz @ 1.370Vcore Unknown stability, 1.365V was BSOD. Temps.
5.0 GHz @ > 1.425Vcore Unsafe voltage, BSODs, usable only for short-duration benching.

The uncore at 4.5 GHz (where I am now) is stable so far with Prime95 Small FFT for 25 minutes 90 minutes. Highest temps so far are 66/68/66/63C.

My 24/7 overclocks are now set in stone.

Oh, and I have to ask. Am I making the right assumption that lowering the Vring at 4.4 and 4.6 GHz would produce the same stability issues that were seen at 4.5 and 4.7 GHz? I'm assuming that remains kinda static, and that the voltage for any given uncore speed remains the same, regardless of core speed/voltage. Would this be correct?

So, am I ahead of the pack or just in the pack on clocks and voltages? From what I think I remember from so many posts, I'm thinking I'm better than the mean, but not outstanding.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powderfinger*
> 
> With those settings, stress test again and see what voltages and speeds you reach. I don't think it's ok to accept a reduction in performance under at least 42x turbo on all cores.


Well, *by the book*, The stock speed is 4.0 GHz, with maximum turbo with a single core active of 4.4 GHz. Most motherboards play it 44/43/42/42, so out of the box, on MOST motherboards, you will see nothing lower than 4.2 GHz, if Turbo is enabled. If you have these settings, and get less, then you are throttling, and that's purely a thermal thing.

Anything above or below 4.0 across four and 4.4 on one is outside of specifications, so, just remember, without the OC policy, the standard warranty in the box only covers stock speeds *by the book*.

Oh, and here's a video for both you and johnjohniejonjo:


----------



## powderfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Well, *by the book*, The stock speed is 4.0 GHz, with maximum turbo with a single core active of 4.4 GHz. Most motherboards play it 44/43/42/42, so out of the box, on MOST motherboards, you will see nothing lower than 4.2 GHz, if Turbo is enabled. If you have these settings, and get less, then you are throttling, and that's purely a thermal thing.
> 
> Anything above or below 4.0 across four and 4.4 on one is outside of specifications, so, just remember, without the OC policy, the standard warranty in the box only covers stock speeds *by the book*.
> 
> Oh, and here's a video for both you and johnjohniejonjo:


Thought stock Intel specs were 44 44 43 42.
Nothing lower than 42 on stress test is what I meant when I said "42 on all cores".

Thank you kc5. Really interesting.
Thanks everyone again for helping out!


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> 5.0 GHz @ > 1.425Vcore Unsafe voltage, BSODs
> 
> So, am I ahead of the pack or just in the pack on clocks and voltages? From what I think I remember from so many posts, I'm thinking I'm better than the mean, but not outstanding.


I think the voltages are really all Silicone lottery dependent. I booted 5.3 Ghz on the good 4690k @1.38v, my other Proc required a better mobo to even achieve [email protected]

And for those that are having temp control issues, I discovered that I made some late night errors choosing mobo controlled fan connections and couldn't figure out why I was getting 50c idling temps on water AIO. I had the pump setup on a Chassis Fan pin or something dumb. Also, using OS utilities to control CPU temps can be dangerous. Never use silent, these utilities never ramp up the fans fast enough to clip the max temp. I have lots of experience with thermal management w/ really hot applications like Automotive engine calibrations and you really have to clip the temp rise as early as possible. So, on the 4690k if I bring the fans in at 70c, temps will fly to 95c. If the fans go full kill at 60c those temps will never get past 82c. The point where you bring in the fans really matter.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> I think the voltages are really all Silicone lottery dependent. I booted 5.3 Ghz on the good 4690k @1.38v, my other Proc required a better mobo to even achieve [email protected]
> 
> And for those that are having temp control issues, I discovered that I made some late night errors choosing mobo controlled fan connections and couldn't figure out why I was getting 50c idling temps on water AIO. I had the pump setup on a Chassis Fan pin or something dumb. Also, using OS utilities to control CPU temps can be dangerous. Never use silent, these utilities never ramp up the fans fast enough to clip the max temp. I have lots of experience with thermal management w/ really hot applications like Automotive engine calibrations and you really have to clip the temp rise as early as possible. So, on the 4690k if I bring the fans in at 70c, temps will fly to 95c. If the fans go full kill at 60c those temps will never get past 82c. The point where you bring in the fans really matter.


I have the pump/block attached to the CPU header, locked at 100% in BIOS, the rad fans on this one are hardwired to the block (the original H100i had sockets for them on the block), and the chassis fans are all locked at 100% on the Corsair 750D (I can handle a little fan noise, it's quiet enough). As for the high voltage at 5.0, that's not abnormal, and as for the heat, this is a 240x120 AIO, it can only handle so much, even with full fans. The high temps at the clocks 4.8 and higher would not be seen in normal operation, but are needed in my stability testing. I do more than gaming, I want unconditional stability, thus I use P95, among others to establish settings where it is. I might be able to lower those, as I continue to get the 0x101's at the higher OCs, and am beginning to think it might be needing IO voltage boosting, or even increasing BCLK and a smaller multiplier (who was it, Jayztwocents that had to do that to get 4.8?), because it seems no matter how high I take the voltage at 4.8 and higher, it just won't stop with the 0x101's, which from my experience on this chip usually calls for a large jump in Vcore to get rid of, followed by the 0x124's while fine tuning to the correct voltage in smaller steps after that. At the voltages I have been trying at, compared to 4.4-4.7, it should be working, at least at 4.8. My last 4.8 test was at 1.360V, still another 0x101 after twenty mins to half an hour of P95 Blend (I wasn't watching the clock), which is a clockwork BSOD point if unstable at any clock/voltage that is being tried on this chip. I figure I can push P95 and other extensive tests with a 280x140mm setup, this 240 just doesn't cut it.

Oh, and when I'm testing any OC, I have the fans on the rad set at 100% (2700RPM), and the pump I keep at max (3000RPM) for everything (it's silent anyway). For normal use at 4.6 or 4.7 GHz in a room under 90F, I keep the fans at either 50% or 66% locked. As long as SETI is running below 60C under normal use conditions, I'm fine for anything.


----------



## Void-Ray

guys i have encountered a new problem, i hope someone can help.
first my specs
i7 4790k
asus maximus vii formula
g.skill 16gb memory 8.9.9.24 1866mhz 1.5v
r9 290x reference OC 1150mhz 1200mv
enermax 630w rev 87+ psu

first i had lots of problems OCing my cpu since i got it new like 2 weeks ago, and then when i thought i settled and job is done and bsod is over i started to play games and its been 2-3 days since in games like bf4 or heroes of the storm i have sudden reboot problem, no bsod no error just suddenly reboots. is there anyway that i can find where is my problem?

btw mobo graphic and cpu are watercooled so im good on temps.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Void-Ray*
> 
> guys i have encountered a new problem, i hope someone can help.
> first my specs
> i7 4790k
> asus maximus vii formula
> g.skill 16gb memory 8.9.9.24 1866mhz 1.5v
> r9 290x reference OC 1150mhz 1200mv
> enermax 630w rev 87+ psu
> 
> first i had lots of problems OCing my cpu since i got it new like 2 weeks ago, and then when i thought i settled and job is done and bsod is over i started to play games and its been 2-3 days since in games like bf4 or heroes of the storm i have sudden reboot problem, no bsod no error just suddenly reboots. is there anyway that i can find where is my problem?
> 
> btw mobo graphic and cpu are watercooled so im good on temps.


Guessing Over-Current protection on the PSU is going off. Go to stock settings and retest.


----------



## TMatzelle60

I have to be 100% ******ed because this is kinda ridiculous with skylake coming out i am not sure if i should pull the trigger on the 4790K or wait till skylake. If i get the 4790K for gaming and video editing will i be disappointed right now I'm on a mac!


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> I have to be 100% ******ed because this is kinda ridiculous with skylake coming out i am not sure if i should pull the trigger on the 4790K or wait till skylake. If i get the 4790K for gaming and video editing will i be disappointed right now I'm on a mac!


You're definitely not going to be disappointed with a 4790k. Skylake is unlikely to be much better imo.


----------



## TMatzelle60

The only thing better would be DDR4 which games won't take advantage of for a couple of year right


----------



## Void-Ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Guessing Over-Current protection on the PSU is going off. Go to stock settings and retest.


well i disabled everything and used this
http://www.zalman.com/global/product/Product_Read.php?Idx=341
to measure usage of pc and this thing on stock will not reach 300w at all, unless i put it on stress test with aida64, and even with graphic OCed on games it won't go beyond 350w, and on aida64 it's running less than 500w, also with cpu OCed it will stay lower than 500w, so i should be good with power right? this power is not even 2 years old yet. also when i set everything on stock it's good and stable, it seems.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> The only thing better would be DDR4 which games won't take advantage of for a couple of year right


No, the thing better would be the faster cpu.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Void-Ray*
> 
> guys i have encountered a new problem, i hope someone can help.
> first my specs
> i7 4790k
> asus maximus vii formula
> g.skill 16gb memory 8.9.9.24 1866mhz 1.5v
> r9 290x reference OC 1150mhz 1200mv
> enermax 630w rev 87+ psu
> 
> first i had lots of problems OCing my cpu since i got it new like 2 weeks ago, and then when i thought i settled and job is done and bsod is over i started to play games and its been 2-3 days since in games like bf4 or heroes of the storm i have sudden reboot problem, no bsod no error just suddenly reboots. is there anyway that i can find where is my problem?
> 
> btw mobo graphic and cpu are watercooled so im good on temps.


Well, you aren't giving any speed/voltage information, but I can tell you that when i was OCing the ring bus that spontaneous reboots were an issue, instead of BSOD. I have found that bumping up the ring voltage up in five mil increments usually gets it. If you haven't touched the uncore/ring/cache, then try bumping up in five mil increments on Vcore. and make sure that you have enough Vrin (1.900V is all I need through 4.7 GHz).


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> The only thing better would be DDR4 which games won't take advantage of for a couple of year right


Anything that uses RAM will see an improvement right away with the switch to DDR4.

I'm with the others, if you want performance now, get the 4790K, unless you have one of those Mac Pro Xeon boxes.


----------



## powderfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powderfinger*
> 
> Thought stock Intel turbo specs were 44 44 43 42


That is correct: http://www.intel.com/support/processors/corei7/sb/CS-032279.htm

Still haven't tried a better cooler.

@johnjohniejonjo any news on your end?


----------



## Void-Ray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Well, you aren't giving any speed/voltage information, but I can tell you that when i was OCing the ring bus that spontaneous reboots were an issue, instead of BSOD. I have found that bumping up the ring voltage up in five mil increments usually gets it. If you haven't touched the uncore/ring/cache, then try bumping up in five mil increments on Vcore. and make sure that you have enough Vrin (1.900V is all I need through 4.7 GHz).


umm ok so let's see
AI overclock set to XMP
core ratio: sync all cores 45
min and max cpu cache untouched
cpu llc set to 8
cpu current capability 110%
voltage set to adaptive and under load i have 1.200v on vcore
cpu cache voltage 1.180v with offset
initial cpu input voltage 1.8
c-state is off
and everything else is on auto
for cpu system agent voltage i see 0.824v
cpu analog i/o voltage 1.006v
cpu digital i/o voltage 1.012v
but these three are on auto

should i touch anything now?


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> The ancient concept of burn-in still applies. You should run it loaded AT STOCK for at least a day to a week.
> 
> The majority of early failures are caught within that timeframe.
> 
> The only reason for a burn-in is to catch the parts that are early failure parts, and it was quite common back in the day for a pc shop to burn in your computer for a day to weed out any return issues before they happen.
> 
> Burn-in does not effect max performance. It only weeds out marginal components.


I've honestly never had a PC part die within a year of buying it. I've had compatibility issue and things DOA, but it either works fine till I don't need it or it doesn't work at all. And I think I only had one pc part ever be DOA.

I think most of the failures happen after quality control at the facility. It gets tested, passes test, but that's all you ever get out of it. Kind of like the old one day its working next day its not.


----------



## replica9000

Does anyone run summer/winter profiles? Knocked mine back to 4.7GHz @ 1.265v since the warm weather is here. I'm on air cooling, so the extra 100MHz isn't worth my PC sounding like a jet engine.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> *Anything that uses RAM will see an improvement right away with the switch to DDR4.*
> 
> I'm with the others, if you want performance now, get the 4790K, unless you have one of those Mac Pro Xeon boxes.


DDR4 is not even faster. The latency on current kits is terrible. Maybe it gets faster when we see cl12 3200mhz but all that cl15+ is not even faster than a cheap 2400mhz cl11 kit.

http://www.pcgamer.com/the-differences-between-ddr3-and-ddr4-ram/


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> Does anyone run summer/winter profiles? Knocked mine back to 4.7GHz @ 1.265v since the warm weather is here. I'm on air cooling, so the extra 100MHz isn't worth my PC sounding like a jet engine.


Nah, I just don't run my pc as much. Like if I'm leaving the house for an hour, ill shut it down. It can get pretty humid here so we run the air often.


----------



## kromar

hi, im playing a bit around with a 4790k and noticed that the Vcore while running p95 (27.9 blend) is at 1.28 while its only at 1.24 while running the Intel extreme utility stress test. anyone knows why this is happening? maybe some energy saving functionality or so?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kromar*
> 
> hi, im playing a bit around with a 4790k and noticed that the Vcore while running p95 (27.9 blend) is at 1.28 while its only at 1.24 while running the Intel extreme utility stress test. anyone knows why this is happening? maybe some energy saving functionality or so?


its because of adaptive voltage


----------



## kromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> its because of adaptive voltage


its set to offset. i disabled all power savig options and now its always at 1.28, so i will try to figure out when it comes back:O

EDIT: i have to correct that, it is still the same behavior, its at 1.24 when not under load or using intel utility...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kromar*
> 
> its set to offset. i disabled all power savig options and now its always at 1.28, so i will try to figure out when it comes back:O


offset = adaptive. Switch it to manual and a fixed voltage with cstates. it will drop at idle without going up so much under load.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> offset = adaptive. Switch it to manual and a fixed voltage with cstates. it will drop at idle without going up so much under load.


hm thats interresting, in the guides it sais that the offset is like manual, guess that should be corrected then if this is truely a offset adaptive voltage.
i tried to boot with manual voltage but it did not work, guess it needs a bit more juice 

EDIT: alright, got it working with manual voltage (thanks Wirerat), thought it was on top of vid instead the full manual voltage^^


----------



## Hambone07si

I'm kinda curious to something. With my new 4790K, I'm able to get 5ghz @ 1.300v stable no problems with 66c max load. That was in my 540 air case with a 240mm and 360mm rad. I just built my pc into a Core X9 case and now have 2x 360mm rads and a 480mm 60mm thick rad. I have over double the rad space now in this build. Temps could be even better at max loads or pushing harder.

My question is this tho. At 5ghz during stress testing, I see 146-151 watts being pulled. I only had the 8pin cpu power wire plugged into my Maximus 6 Formula mobo. The 8 pin only gives you 150w total. I couldn't get 5.1ghz stable with out going to 1.400v but then temps hit 78-80c during stress. Since that was in the back of my head, in this new build I plugged the extra 4 pin cpu power wire into my mobo and now that gives me 225w for the cpu. I'm curious if that would let me achieve a higher overclock without pushing as much Vcore since I won't be so close the the max of what I was giving my cpu in power.. That might be what was one of the factors of going past 5ghz easily. My chip will boot in at 5.2ghz with no problems at 1.350v but would fail stress fast. 1.400v at 5.2ghz would go about 5min then fail. Maybe I should try my overclocking again now that I have so much more cooling and extra cpu power.

Any thoughts??


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kromar*
> 
> its set to offset. i disabled all power savig options and now its always at 1.28, so i will try to figure out when it comes back:O
> 
> EDIT: i have to correct that, it is still the same behavior, its at 1.24 when not under load or using intel utility...


Even on manual voltage, some utilities still still showed my voltage fluctuating a bit, usually within steps. Kind of like the voltage was rounded up by +0.005v. even when adjusting in 0.001v increments. But it didn't jump anything like adaptive voltage would.


----------



## ginger_nuts

@ Hambone07si

I am guessing you have kept the same fans as before on your rads ? With a previous total of 5x 120mm rad space, I fail to see how increasing it will make the CPU run cooler.

As for the CPU being stable it will be a matter of try and see. Yes increasing the available power to the CPU should allow a higher and more stable OC, but every chip and board acts differently.

As you are probably aware every chip has a limit, as does every board.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Question for you guys, Get the 4790K or wait for Skylake which will be paired with a 980. Will i be disappointed and will this rig give me at least 3-4 years of gaming.


----------



## bootleg4bandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Question for you guys, Get the 4790K or wait for Skylake which will be paired with a 980. Will i be disappointed and will this rig give me at least 3-4 years of gaming.


Will you just buy the damn thing already?!?!!...


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bootleg4bandit*
> 
> Will you just buy the damn thing already?!?!!...


Lol!!
@TMatzelle60 some have said skylake won't clock higher than haswell. Haven't read up much on skylake so I cannot confirm or deny this. That being said, other have mentioned that DC would be more than sufficient for gaming and most other tasks you throw at it for the forseeable future. How bad is your upgrade itch?? If it isn't to bad, I suggest you leave it since it might leave a nasty scar on your wallet.


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Question for you guys, Get the 4790K or wait for Skylake which will be paired with a 980. Will i be disappointed and will this rig give me at least 3-4 years of gaming.


I'll quote my post in a thread about 6700k skylake benchmarks I made:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> That's what I was gonna say. Using something like a 2600k and clocking it at 4ghz to match the 6700k would give you a much better idea of how much faster the 6700k is in terms of tech advancement.
> 
> http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?page=6&itemid=1164 This will give you a pretty good idea of what to expect from the 6700k in terms of gaming performance. Now as far as workloads you'd probably see more.


Check out the link. I terms of gaming, IMO it would be a waste to get skylake. Going from a 2500k to a 4770k at the same speed you only see a 3-4fps in most games. Its safe to say a 6700k or 4 core equivalent will have the same marginal increase in FPS, at a much higher cost due to it being new tech.

Battlefield 3

1920 x 1080, max details, max AA, max AF fps Index
Intel Core i7-4770K 4.5G 82.0 101.49 %
Intel Core i7-3770K 4.5G 81.4 100.74 %
Intel Core i7-2600K 4.5G 81.2 100.50 %
Intel Core i7-4770K Stock 82.0 101.49 %
Intel Core i7-3770K Stock 81.2 100.50 %
Intel Core i7-2600K Stock 80.8 100.00 %

I other news, just passed 30 min stress test in XTU at 4.6ghz and about to try 4.7ghz.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Lol!!
> @TMatzelle60 some have said skylake won't clock higher than haswell. Haven't read up much on skylake so I cannot confirm or deny this. That being said, other have mentioned that DC would be more than sufficient for gaming and most other tasks you throw at it for the forseeable future. How bad is your upgrade itch?? If it isn't to bad, I suggest you leave it since it might leave a nasty scar on your wallet.


The trend is quite proven, unless you unless Intelly Wonka gives you a golden ticket. Sandy>Ivy> Haswell in terms of clocking.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> The trend is quite proven, unless you unless Intelly Wonka gives you a golden ticket. Sandy>Ivy> Haswell in terms of clocking.


Also true. i won't debate it. Barely know much about my own DC let alone skylake. Right now my focus is on the upcoming 390x more than anything


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> The trend is quite proven, unless you unless Intelly Wonka gives you a golden ticket. Sandy>Ivy> Haswell in terms of clocking.


Not always true. Depends how good of a chip you get. DC is great overclockers if you know how to overclock it correctly. My 4790K is doing 5ghz with 1.300v all day long with 66c load temps. I haven't had one Ivy chip that could do that out of about 5-7 Ivy's. Now for Sandy, yes they were great clockers, Had one 2700K that I could validate 5.7ghz and run 5.2ghz stable with temps around 80c IIRC.. I'd take a 5ghz Devils Canyon over a 5.2ghz Sandy any day of the week tho. They are a lot nicer chip IMO and they have plenty of power.

I haven't tried going much higher than 5.2ghz booting into windows on this 4790k, but it hasn't gave me any issues at all. Main thing is to know what voltages to keep in line while going higher. Can't just give your cpu more Vcore and think it will go up. There's other voltages that need to be tweaked as you keep going. The guides in OCN are very good and give you a good understanding of what the chip needs and how it works. Once you understand what is going on, things get much easier and things clock a lot higher.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> I've honestly never had a PC part die within a year of buying it. I've had compatibility issue and things DOA, but it either works fine till I don't need it or it doesn't work at all. And I think I only had one pc part ever be DOA.
> 
> I think most of the failures happen after quality control at the facility. It gets tested, passes test, but that's all you ever get out of it. Kind of like the old one day its working next day its not.


Components are built a little better today than they were in the 1980's and 1990's. Still a stock-clock burning right after putting the system together will still catch almost all early failure parts. The statistics still hold that most early failure parts die in the first week, with the majority in the first 24-48 hours.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> DDR4 is not even faster. The latency on current kits is terrible. Maybe it gets faster when we see cl12 3200mhz but all that cl15+ is not even faster than a cheap 2400mhz cl11 kit.
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/the-differences-between-ddr3-and-ddr4-ram/


That's interesting, I was unaware of that. But then the current stuff is kind of new, and that will get better as they start building towards the theoretical capabilities of DDR4.

Apparently, this is no exception, early adopters always get burned.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> Does anyone run summer/winter profiles? Knocked mine back to 4.7GHz @ 1.265v since the warm weather is here. I'm on air cooling, so the extra 100MHz isn't worth my PC sounding like a jet engine.


My max stable OC at this point is [email protected], so it's not too big an issue here, but then we live in Texistan with no air conditioning, and the day before yesterday, I had to pump the fans up to 2000 RPM until 0230 in the morning. I come from an enterprise computing background, and by comparison, the H100i GTX seems quiet at 2700RPM. I might add, that at 2700 RPM, it is a sound I recognize from enterprise computer rooms. These are quality fans, and you can tell just from the sound.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Question for you guys, Get the 4790K or wait for Skylake which will be paired with a 980. Will i be disappointed and will this rig give me at least 3-4 years of gaming.


Technology is ALWAYS going to be a moving target. If you wait like you are considering, you might as well go for a 980-Ti, because in a month or two, the 980 is obsolete.

There is a saying. The person who goes around saying "I would buy a computer, but it's going to be obsolete the moment I get it home" is the person who enjoys his or her state of the art abacus and slide rule too much to give it up.

Games are light on CPU in over 90% of cases. A 4790K should do you fine for the better part of a decade.

The real question is do you want to build one now, or do you want to save your pennies, and maybe buy a nicer one in six months? You can save your money for a nicer chassis, nicer PSU, nicer video, larger/faster storage, BETTER COOLING, etc, in the meantime. The K-SKU CPU will probably cost the same as the 4790K anyway.

Remember, the data on Skylake is basically a bunch of rumors at this point, other than what is in the Instruction Set whitepaper that's been out since last year. A lot of people are stating that the ES chips don't really clock much better. This pretty much kind of fits with what is seen in the ISA white paper, as it seems most of the effort has been on adding new units in the CPU. I do anticipate an 80-95% boost in AVX tasks that vectorize well with Skylake, pretty well matching the vector size doubling between AVX and AVX2, since they are doubling it again. Hashing will be faster too with the SHA instructions.

Just buy it already!!! A 4790K is going to impress you anyway. You won't be disappointed.

Just remember, the longer you sit on that money, the more chances other stuff has to make it disappear.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Also true. i won't debate it. Barely know much about my own DC let alone skylake. Right now my focus is on the upcoming 390x more than anything


Did you catch that piece at oc3d the other day about AMD being predicted to go bankrupt by 2020?


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Not always true. Depends how good of a chip you get. DC is great overclockers if you know how to overclock it correctly. My 4790K is doing 5ghz with 1.300v all day long with 66c load temps. I haven't had one Ivy chip that could do that out of about 5-7 Ivy's. Now for Sandy, yes they were great clockers, Had one 2700K that I could validate 5.7ghz and run 5.2ghz stable with temps around 80c IIRC.. I'd take a 5ghz Devils Canyon over a 5.2ghz Sandy any day of the week tho. They are a lot nicer chip IMO and they have plenty of power.
> 
> I haven't tried going much higher than 5.2ghz booting into windows on this 4790k, but it hasn't gave me any issues at all. Main thing is to know what voltages to keep in line while going higher. Can't just give your cpu more Vcore and think it will go up. There's other voltages that need to be tweaked as you keep going. The guides in OCN are very good and give you a good understanding of what the chip needs and how it works. Once you understand what is going on, things get much easier and things clock a lot higher.


That's why I think I'm hitting the stability issues and high Vcores at 4.8+. I need to read up. I'm beginning to think throwing more voltage at core isn't the answer, and that mine might actually be a bit high at those clocks, while still eluding stability.

Speaking of which, I jinxed myself the other day by calling my 24/7's unconditionally stable and "set in stone"... I think my 4.4 GHz uncore was still low. I got a 0x124 at 4.7, so I dropped to 4.6 which had the same uncore settings, which had been previously unconditionally stable, and within hours, another 0x124. So my Vring got bumped up to 1.240V for the 4.4 GHz uncores at 4.6 and 4.7 GHz.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Did you catch that piece at oc3d the other day about AMD being predicted to go bankrupt by 2020?


I did actually and i do think AMD needs to pull off HBM and Zen to retain marketshare. To grow, they'll really need to pull of a miracle. Even now I tend to recommend intel over amd unless the person really wants a basic machine. Lets hope the hype over HBM1 and Zen is justified. Even I can see intel being somewhat sluggish in upgrades per gen. Though for now it's saving my wallet from getting a thorough beating.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Not always true. Depends how good of a chip you get. DC is great overclockers if you know how to overclock it correctly. My 4790K is doing 5ghz with 1.300v all day long with 66c load temps. I haven't had one Ivy chip that could do that out of about 5-7 Ivy's. Now for Sandy, yes they were great clockers, Had one 2700K that I could validate 5.7ghz and run 5.2ghz stable with temps around 80c IIRC.. I'd take a 5ghz Devils Canyon over a 5.2ghz Sandy any day of the week tho. They are a lot nicer chip IMO and they have plenty of power.
> 
> I haven't tried going much higher than 5.2ghz booting into windows on this 4790k, but it hasn't gave me any issues at all. Main thing is to know what voltages to keep in line while going higher. Can't just give your cpu more Vcore and think it will go up. There's other voltages that need to be tweaked as you keep going. The guides in OCN are very good and give you a good understanding of what the chip needs and how it works. Once you understand what is going on, things get much easier and things clock a lot higher.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I think I'm hitting the stability issues and high Vcores at 4.8+. I need to read up. I'm beginning to think throwing more voltage at core isn't the answer, and that mine might actually be a bit high at those clocks, while still eluding stability.
> 
> Speaking of which, I jinxed myself the other day by calling my 24/7's unconditionally stable and "set in stone"... I think my 4.4 GHz uncore was still low. I got a 0x124 at 4.7, so I dropped to 4.6 which had the same uncore settings, which had been previously unconditionally stable, and within hours, another 0x124. So my Vring got bumped up to 1.240V for the 4.4 GHz uncores at 4.6 and 4.7 GHz.
Click to expand...

I've been keeping my minimum uncore ratio at 8 and my max ratio at 36 and not really touching it. What's your spread?


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> I've been keeping my minimum uncore ratio at 8 and my max ratio at 36 and not really touching it. What's your spread?


I didn't touch the minimum uncore ratio (not even sure if I have a setting for it on the WIFI-BK). Manual at 44x for max though for my 4.6 and 4.7 OCs, but 42x for 4.4 and 4.5 GHz OCs, in order to follow the rule about keeping uncore voltage below core voltage.

My 4.8+ issues were in place before I decided to tune uncore at the 4.4-4.7 OCs, and is still at stock in the unstable profiles above 4.7 GHz, so for 4.8+ uncore is at 4 GHz stock.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> I've been keeping my minimum uncore ratio at 8 and my max ratio at 36 and not really touching it. What's your spread?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't touch the minimum uncore ratio (not even sure if I have a setting for it on the WIFI-BK). Manual at 44x for max though for my 4.6 and 4.7 OCs, but 42x for 4.4 and 4.5 GHz OCs, in order to follow the rule about keeping uncore voltage below core voltage.
> 
> My 4.8+ issues were in place before I decided to tune uncore at the 4.4-4.7 OCs, and is still at stock in the unstable profiles above 4.7 GHz, so for 4.8+ uncore is at 4 GHz stock.
Click to expand...

After looking at the uncore results from the guide, I just keep uncore as low as possible to limit the wattage for the entire package. Otherwise you start to hit that Input Voltage limit you set and the more freq on uncore = more voltage = more amps and heat.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> Components are built a little better today than they were in the 1980's and 1990's. Still a stock-clock burning right after putting the system together will still catch almost all early failure parts. The statistics still hold that most early failure parts die in the first week, with the majority in the first 24-48 hours.
> *That's interesting, I was unaware of that. But then the current stuff is kind of new, and that will get better as they start building towards the theoretical capabilities of DDR4.
> 
> Apparently, this is no exception, early adopters always get burned.
> My*


It was the same way when the first ddr3 1300/1600mhz cl11 kits came out. The available ddr2 was faster or as fast due to much lower latency.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc5vdj*
> 
> That's why I think I'm hitting the stability issues and high Vcores at 4.8+. I need to read up. I'm beginning to think throwing more voltage at core isn't the answer, and that mine might actually be a bit high at those clocks, while still eluding stability.
> 
> Speaking of which, I jinxed myself the other day by calling my 24/7's unconditionally stable and "set in stone"... I think my 4.4 GHz uncore was still low. I got a 0x124 at 4.7, so I dropped to 4.6 which had the same uncore settings, which had been previously unconditionally stable, and within hours, another 0x124. So my Vring got bumped up to 1.240V for the 4.4 GHz uncores at 4.6 and 4.7 GHz.


Just to give you an idea of my situation on my 4790k. I have the Asus Maximus 6 Formula and the stock voltages for "Auto" was holding me back. My board for some reason puts the "Input Voltage" at only 1.700v when left on auto. I built another pc for a buddy that used the Maximus 7 Formula and when setting his pc up, I was in his bios and seen that on "Auto" his board was setting the "Input Voltage" at 1.840v for stock clocks. That's a pretty big difference from my M6F. So just for kicks, I pulled my cpu and put in his board to see if it was the board or the cpu calling for that voltage. My cpu in his board also was set at 1.840v when on Auto.

Going back over the guide and reading up to see what that was really controlling and how much it could affect the overclocking, it then stood out that this is a very important voltage that drives the whole range of volts for the cpu. If set to low, and some part of the cpu needed more juice "as in the Cache multi from setting it to 44x vs 38-40x , you are pulling more power to that area and pulling away from the total voltage package for the cpu" .. So raising the "Input voltage" give the cpu in whole more voltage to play with. I then started to overclock my cpu back in my board and go about it a different way.

Started back with Cache voltage set to 1.200v and set multi to 40x as that is low and doesn't need 1.200v, but that wouldn't cause stability issues that way, it's taken out of the problem for now. Set "Input voltage" to +0.520v over the Vcore and kept it at that margin, as Vcore went higher so did my Input voltage by +0.520v because it's stated that the input should always be +0.500v over the Vcore. As I went on, I ended up with a completely stable overclock of 5ghz with 1.300v (HT off) and 5ghz @ 1.350v (HT on) . "HT off is my preference for GAMING as HT often hinders performance and drops frame rates, to each their own lol" .. After getting the cpu stable at the range (5ghz , Vcore = 1.300v , cache voltage 1.200v , cache multi 40x , input voltage 1.870v) , then I brought everything back into play.

Dram now brought in at XMP profile of 2400mhz @ 1.650v and was completely stable. Then started bringing up my cache multi until it failed with 1.200v.. It went up to 4.6ghz on Uncore Freq and still passed quick stability test, then tried 47x and that failed my quick test, so went back to 46x and started my long stability testing and that failed as well after 25min. Dropped to 45x and that passed full long tests and that was my final overclock setting.

5ghz @ 1.300v (HT off) , XMP 2400mhz 1.650v , Uncore freq 4500mhz 1.200v , Input voltage 1.820v.. Max cpu temps on my custom loop are only 66c hottest core with ambient temps at 20c (69f) .. I'm happy and rock solid now. Couldn't ask for anymore. Funny that it took me a year later to see that the M7F set the voltage so much different for me to get a higher clock like this. Before with leaving the Input on Auto, I was stuck at 4.8ghz with 1.325v which is a lot worst off then my current setup.

Hope this helps you some. It's just a quick way of looking at what helped out.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

That's dead on w/ the guide, thanks for the reminder to keep that 0.5v delta for input voltage. I've just been watching the 2.0v upper limit instead of keeping the gap.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> That's dead on w/ the guide, thanks for the reminder to keep that 0.5v delta for input voltage. I've just been watching the 2.0v upper limit instead of keeping the gap.


No prob..Don't worry about 2v .. that would only be needed at 1.5v which I'm sure you won't be doing lol.. or if you were pushing the cache way high.. Just keep that delta and it will keep your temps down and will be easier to get it stable


----------



## kromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> Even on manual voltage, some utilities still still showed my voltage fluctuating a bit, usually within steps. Kind of like the voltage was rounded up by +0.005v. even when adjusting in 0.001v increments. But it didn't jump anything like adaptive voltage would.


yeah im aware of those fluctuations, but in my case it was higher in one test than in an other.


----------



## kc5vdj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Just to give you an idea of my situation on my 4790k. I have the Asus Maximus 6 Formula and the stock voltages for "Auto" was holding me back. My board for some reason puts the "Input Voltage" at only 1.700v when left on auto. I built another pc for a buddy that used the Maximus 7 Formula and when setting his pc up, I was in his bios and seen that on "Auto" his board was setting the "Input Voltage" at 1.840v for stock clocks. That's a pretty big difference from my M6F. So just for kicks, I pulled my cpu and put in his board to see if it was the board or the cpu calling for that voltage. My cpu in his board also was set at 1.840v when on Auto.
> 
> Going back over the guide and reading up to see what that was really controlling and how much it could affect the overclocking, it then stood out that this is a very important voltage that drives the whole range of volts for the cpu. If set to low, and some part of the cpu needed more juice "as in the Cache multi from setting it to 44x vs 38-40x , you are pulling more power to that area and pulling away from the total voltage package for the cpu" .. So raising the "Input voltage" give the cpu in whole more voltage to play with. I then started to overclock my cpu back in my board and go about it a different way.
> 
> Started back with Cache voltage set to 1.200v and set multi to 40x as that is low and doesn't need 1.200v, but that wouldn't cause stability issues that way, it's taken out of the problem for now. Set "Input voltage" to +0.520v over the Vcore and kept it at that margin, as Vcore went higher so did my Input voltage by +0.520v because it's stated that the input should always be +0.500v over the Vcore. As I went on, I ended up with a completely stable overclock of 5ghz with 1.300v (HT off) and 5ghz @ 1.350v (HT on) . "HT off is my preference for GAMING as HT often hinders performance and drops frame rates, to each their own lol" .. After getting the cpu stable at the range (5ghz , Vcore = 1.300v , cache voltage 1.200v , cache multi 40x , input voltage 1.870v) , then I brought everything back into play.
> 
> Dram now brought in at XMP profile of 2400mhz @ 1.650v and was completely stable. Then started bringing up my cache multi until it failed with 1.200v.. It went up to 4.6ghz on Uncore Freq and still passed quick stability test, then tried 47x and that failed my quick test, so went back to 46x and started my long stability testing and that failed as well after 25min. Dropped to 45x and that passed full long tests and that was my final overclock setting.
> 
> 5ghz @ 1.300v (HT off) , XMP 2400mhz 1.650v , Uncore freq 4500mhz 1.200v , Input voltage 1.820v.. Max cpu temps on my custom loop are only 66c hottest core with ambient temps at 20c (69f) .. I'm happy and rock solid now. Couldn't ask for anymore. Funny that it took me a year later to see that the M7F set the voltage so much different for me to get a higher clock like this. Before with leaving the Input on Auto, I was stuck at 4.8ghz with 1.325v which is a lot worst off then my current setup.
> 
> Hope this helps you some. It's just a quick way of looking at what helped out.


Well, for my 4.6 & 4.7 at 4.4 uncore, I have uncore at 1.240V now. Vrin is 1.900V. and I've actually been trying to keep it to a minimum of half a volt higher. As far as uncore wattage, after 17 hours of uptime running SETI, I have a max TDP of 67.004W and Cores TDP of 61.516W. With a Pin/Pout @ 1.912V of 160W/145W. At this speed the temps and powers aren't what I would consider issues.

At the 4.8, I could bump up the Vrin, but it would be approaching 2V for the initial testing at the last unstable clock, and if that works, I'd of course back things down.

As for HT, I don't even have discrete video yet (being a "budget" build, it takes longer to get the parts. I'm actually waiting for pricing on the Ti, and if it's at the right price point (and I'm hoping the r9-3nn's force nVidia to bump down the pricing on the entire 900 line, including the Ti).... It takes a while. Budget means we have to do small steps, budget doesn't mean cheap parts, and since the stuff I do threads nicely, I leave HT on. I'll probably be more interested in the Cuda SDK than I will be in gaming, even though the gaming cards have their DP hobbled, they are still far better than a CPU, and they absolutely rip at SP math. (Too broke of course for the good DP on the Keplers and Quattros).

I'll have to check the guides again. Since my last attempt at 4.8 was at 1.360V, them 1.98V would be right??? How high is safe with Vrin in real life?

As for stability, I am of course testing things a bit harder than most gamers. For the cores, I use P95 blend and IBT as my basic finals, and P95 small and memtest86+ 5 for uncore. Followed by no BSODs for around two weeks of normal use before calling it good.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

I'm trying to get past 5.2 Ghz on air, do you guys have these settings and what are you doing here:

These were fine on Auto up until about 5.2 and I tried these
Long Duration Package Power Limit: 200
Package Power Time Window: 127
Short Duration Package Power Limit: 300
CPU Integrated VR Current Limit: 200

Boot Performance Mode: Turbo Performance

I really wish there was a Boot Voltage setting like there was in my x79 Sabertooth, just set that thing to 1.5v for booting in.


----------



## rt123

Set Both Power limits to something ridiculous like 1000W. It doesn't matter.

And 1.5V on ambient.... This is good reminder why I refuse to buy used CPUs, unless its from someone sensible I know.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Set Both Power limits to something ridiculous like 1000W. It doesn't matter.
> 
> And 1.5V on ambient.... This is good reminder why I refuse to buy used CPUs, unless its from someone sensible I know.


That 1.5v only gets applied at boot when all of the drivers are loading and the handoff from the BIOS to the OS is happening, let's you at least boot into Windows.


----------



## fat4l

ok guys, it's finally here!









5G golden chip.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> ok guys, it's finally here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5G golden chip.


I'm happy for you, can't wait to see the numbers. Pre-delidded too is a plus. Is this the UK one or Silicon Lottery?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> That 1.5v only gets applied at boot when all of the drivers are loading and the handoff from the BIOS to the OS is happening, let's you at least boot into Windows.


I know how boot voltage works bro. Its still 1.5V, even if for a short period of time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> ok guys, it's finally here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5G golden chip.
> 
> 
> 
> I know how Boot voltage works man.
> Its still 1.5V, even if for a short time.


Congratulations.
For all the Batch naysayers out here. I have seen multiple above average Chips from that batch in this thread, including mine.


----------



## fat4l

Just for now...

5100 MHz
1.35v in bios
~55C average temp under load(58C max)

10x h264 stable


----------



## rt123

Nice..
What kind of loop do you have.? Those load temps are too nice...


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Nice..
> What kind of loop do you have.? Those load temps are too nice...


ek supremacy evo full nickel
ek mosfet waterblock
aquacomputer kryographics 295x2 + active backplate
2x ek ddc 3.2 pwn + xtops in series
2x ek coolstream PE 240mm, 8x sp120 performance push pull
mora 3 420, 8x bitfenix spectre pro 230mm push pull

ΔT is usually 3-4C max in full load

My 295x2 reaches max 40C on both cores in furmark (lol)









Anyway 5.2G is a no go








Tried voltage up to 1.4v. Not sure if I want to go higher...

Still waiting for my new DDR3....









Also need to retest all on 1104 bios


----------



## craige

I just got a new 4790K from intel as an RMA, I immediately notice tht the included HSF has a different color sticker, its all blue.
So, have intel changed the fan and sticker they bundle with 4790K OR as its an RMA CPU I got an different HSF ?

Pic:


*BTW*, do I have to focus on temperatures of only primary CPU core in general, OR temps of core 2,3 & 4 also matters.
Asking as my Asus AL suit only displays main CPU core temp which is much lower as compared to other cores temp which I get via other softwares. (AIDA64 etc.)

Also, Enabling XMP dramatically increases my CPU temps. Can I just manually set Ram timing and volt via Bios... will it work and it wont increase the temps. ? - Plz suggest solution running 1866Mhz corsair Ram with Asus Z97 Deluxe Mobo (Everything on stock + Latest Bios)


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> I just got a new 4790K from intel as an RMA, I immediately notice tht the included HSF has a different color sticker, its all blue.
> So, have intel changed the fan and sticker they bundle with 4790K OR as its an RMA CPU I got an different HSF ?
> 
> Pic:


No, it depends on the producer of the heatsink.
For example Delta is another fan producer for Intel's heatsink and use another colour scheme of the stickers applied on fans.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Just for now...
> 
> 5100 MHz
> 1.35v in bios
> ~55C average temp under load(58C max)
> 
> 10x h264 stable


Hello fat4l and nice silicon!








Is the 1.35V an optimized VCore or is it applied for testing purpose and will be optimized during next hours/days lowering it until you'll find the first instability point?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> Hello fat4l and nice silicon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the 1.35V an optimized VCore or is it applied for testing purpose and will be optimized during next hours/days lowering it until you'll find the first instability point?


thats exactly it, im lowering it at the moment.
1,34v is not stable but close.
1.345v passed 10x h264.

I need to work with some setting in the bios and also try 1104 bios. Im also waiting for my new ram 2400CL10 to reduce the pressure on the cpu

Also BIG THANKS to SILICON LOTTERY.
The service they provide is great!


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> For all the Batch naysayers out here. I have seen multiple above average Chips from that batch in this thread, including mine.


I totally agree with you, the "batch catch" is a nifty game that create hype on the search of a special CPU but in reality didn't produce results as expected.
An example...I've a CPU of the same exact batch



but mine hit a wall @ 4.700 Mhz


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Also BIG THANKS to SILICON LOTTERY.
> The service they provide is great!


I gave some grief to the prices on the other binned CPU service, but I must say that Silicon Lottery's prices are completely fair for the service that they provide.


----------



## powderfinger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> I just got a new 4790K from intel as an RMA


Let us know how it goes! Your previous was rather prone to overheating if I remember correctly.

All cores matter, they should all be around the same temp.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> ek supremacy evo full nickel
> ek mosfet waterblock
> aquacomputer kryographics 295x2 + active backplate
> 2x ek ddc 3.2 pwn + xtops in series
> 2x ek coolstream PE 240mm, 8x sp120 performance push pull
> mora 3 420, 8x bitfenix spectre pro 230mm push pull
> 
> ΔT is usually 3-4C max in full load
> 
> My 295x2 reaches max 40C on both cores in furmark (lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway 5.2G is a no go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried voltage up to 1.4v. Not sure if I want to go higher...
> 
> Still waiting for my new DDR3....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also need to retest all on 1104 bios


I see you have a massive loop. Awesome.

Your load temps are also contributing to what frequency you are achieving. My chip would crash at 5Ghz if the load temps went above 70C. And this temp ceiling got lower as the frequency increased.

Also try raising your Vrin, you might need more than 2.0V+ for 5.1Ghz plus.


----------



## Bolis

Hi guys,

Just installed a 4690K on my Asus Z87-pro motherboard.

Overclock testing (1 hour aida & realbench 1 hour) resulted in:
3,9 (stock): 1.056
4.5 ghz all cores: 1.3v
4,6 ghz all cores: 1.37v

I can't do any better on the voltage part (cache voltage 1.250 & input 1.9. Lowering or upping doesn't make a difference). Lowering my vcore just 0.02 makes bsod under stressing

My temps are really good under the 1.37v load: 65C on highest core on AIDA. Have some proper aircooling (NH-D14 with 2000rpm 3x and tornado amount of airflow) I realise i'm nearing the max voltage on haswell here.

I upgraded from a 4770K due to a delid fail. Was going great on the razor method untill i scratched the heatsink. It died









Just today I got my 4690K and to be honest, it was kinda a disappointment seeing 1.37v needed for 4,6ghz. My 4770K on the other hand did 4,35ghz on 1,35v.

I'm asking for advice here: *Should I return the 4690K? I want to use this processor for atleast 4 years and I feel that I have a better chance on getting a 4790K on the overclocking part (and directX12 future proofing)*

Your ideas are greatly appreciated!

Specs:
Asus z87-pro
Intel 4690K
Gskill Ares 2166 - CL9
2x HD5870 crossfire 900-1230 (Old but still good







)
Samsung 850 pro 256GB
3x Seagate Barracuda 2TB (raid 0)
Seasonic M12II Bronze 850W

_Losing the silicon lottery since 2013







_


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I see you have a massive loop. Awesome.
> 
> Your load temps are also contributing to what frequency you are achieving. My chip would crash at 5Ghz if the load temps went above 70C. And this temp ceiling got lower as the frequency increased.
> 
> Also try raising your Vrin, you might need more than 2.0V+ for 5.1Ghz plus.


Well im trying to keep 0.6v difference between vcore and vrin.
I tried 1.4v vcore and 2.0v vrin but I got some errors while decoding in h264.
Another thing is llc. What do u guys use/recommend?
I have 9 settings on my asus m7 hero. If I set it to 9 and put my CPU under load my vrin increases by 0.02-0.03v.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Well im trying to keep 0.6v difference between vcore and vrin.
> I tried 1.4v vcore and 2.0v vrin but I got some errors while decoding in h264.
> Another thing is llc. What do u guys use/recommend?
> I have 9 settings on my asus m7 hero. If I set it to 9 and put my CPU under load my vrin increases by 0.02-0.03v.


Don't have to strictly follow the 0.6V difference. Try upto 2.1V.
LLC on ASUS, use 7.
That gives you the closest voltage to what you set in the BIOS. From what I remember, its just a hair under the BIOS value. 8 & 9 will push it above what you set in the BIOS.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Don't have to strictly follow the 0.6V difference. Try upto 2.1V.
> LLC on ASUS, use 7.
> That gives you the closest voltage to what you set in the BIOS. From what I remember, its just a hair under the BIOS value. 8 & 9 will push it above what you set in the BIOS.


Okay I will try tomorrow.
Anothe question. Do u touch vrm switching frequency? I remember JJ from asus were saying 350 is great for above 5G.

I also use termination antialiasing on ON and PLL over-voltage on ENABLED. All good?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Okay I will try tomorrow.
> Anothe question. Do u touch vrm switching frequency? I remember JJ from asus were saying 350 is great for above 5G.
> 
> I also use termination antialiasing on ON and PLL over-voltage on ENABLED. All good?


Can't find anything on VRM switching frequency. But your Termination antialiasing & PLL Overvoltage are set correctly.


----------



## craige

BTW, do I have to focus on temperatures of only primary CPU core in general, OR temps of core 2,3 & 4 also matters.
Asking as my Asus AL suit only displays main CPU core temp which is much lower as compared to other cores temp which I get via other softwares. (AIDA64 etc.)

Also, Enabling XMP dramatically increases my CPU temps. Can I just manually set Ram timing and volt via Bios... will it work and it wont increase the temps. ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powderfinger*
> 
> Let us know how it goes! Your previous was rather prone to overheating if I remember correctly.
> 
> All cores matter, they should all be around the same temp.


Well what a coincidence I was just going to quote you as you have facing temp. issues as well.... Anyways, I would say do-not RMA your CPU!
This new CPU is exactly the same in idle & Gaming load temps. My ideal temp is 40C & Load temp is: 70C and with XMP profile enabled 88C. - Approx. Ambient temps at 30C.

Please refer my temps while stress testing on everything stock and default via AIDA64 for 5 minutes:


Are the CPU voltage normal and what is the default voltage for 4790K ?

Now, I think I have to go with aftermarket cooler although I aint gona overclock atleast for the next 2 years!

Also, I wonder why nobody helping me with my XMP profile problem, as mentioned above.
I am forced to run my memory @ 1333 speeds due to temps issue associated with XMP


----------



## fat4l

So I tried 2 hours of RealBench stress test with 1.345v. PASSED.



OCCT:CPU large data set failed after ~50 mins tho









Will retest with 1.35v now.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> BTW, do I have to focus on temperatures of only primary CPU core in general, OR temps of core 2,3 & 4 also matters.
> Asking as my Asus AL suit only displays main CPU core temp which is much lower as compared to other cores temp which I get via other softwares. (AIDA64 etc.)
> 
> Also, Enabling XMP dramatically increases my CPU temps. Can I just manually set Ram timing and volt via Bios... will it work and it wont increase the temps. ?
> Well what a coincidence I was just going to quote you as you have facing temp. issues as well.... Anyways, I would say do-not RMA your CPU!
> This new CPU is exactly the same in idle & Gaming load temps. My ideal temp is 40C & Load temp is: 70C and with XMP profile enabled 88C. - Approx. Ambient temps at 30C.
> 
> Please refer my temps while stress testing on everything stock and default via AIDA64 for 5 minutes:
> 
> 
> Are the CPU voltage normal and what is the default voltage for 4790K ?
> 
> Now, I think I have to go with aftermarket cooler although I aint gona overclock atleast for the next 2 years!
> 
> Also, I wonder why nobody helping me with my XMP profile problem, as mentioned above.
> I am forced to run my memory @ 1333 speeds due to temps issue associated with XMP


Usually the secondary, tertiary, and fourth core usually have lower temps than that of the first.

The reason why XMP increases CPU heat is due to the fact that it pushes more voltage to the RAM. The RAM controller is stressed more to manage that extra voltage.

The CPU voltages are just about normal. The only way to find the default is to find what your CPU will do. You have to disable all of the power features in the BIOS, then use something to view the stats, like AIDA64 (as you have used) or CPU-Z (great to keep a record of your CPU's limitations and defaults).

In case you haven't realised, the stock cooler is a joke on the 4790k. It's quite limiting, as you have noticed.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> BTW, do I have to focus on temperatures of only primary CPU core in general, OR temps of core 2,3 & 4 also matters.
> Asking as my Asus AL suit only displays main CPU core temp which is much lower as compared to other cores temp which I get via other softwares. (AIDA64 etc.)
> 
> Also, Enabling XMP dramatically increases my CPU temps. Can I just manually set Ram timing and volt via Bios... will it work and it wont increase the temps. ?
> Well what a coincidence I was just going to quote you as you have facing temp. issues as well.... Anyways, I would say do-not RMA your CPU!
> This new CPU is exactly the same in idle & Gaming load temps. My ideal temp is 40C & Load temp is: 70C and with XMP profile enabled 88C. - Approx. Ambient temps at 30C.
> 
> Please refer my temps while stress testing on everything stock and default via AIDA64 for 5 minutes:
> 
> 
> Are the CPU voltage normal and what is the default voltage for 4790K ?
> 
> Now, I think I have to go with aftermarket cooler although I aint gona overclock atleast for the next 2 years!
> 
> Also, I wonder why nobody helping me with my XMP profile problem, as mentioned above.
> I am forced to run my memory @ 1333 speeds due to temps issue associated with XMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually the secondary, tertiary, and fourth core usually have lower temps than that of the first.
> 
> The reason why XMP increases CPU heat is due to the fact that it pushes more voltage to the RAM. The RAM controller is stressed more to manage that extra voltage.
> 
> The CPU voltages are just about normal. The only way to find the default is to find what your CPU will do. You have to disable all of the power features in the BIOS, then use something to view the stats, like AIDA64 (as you have used) or CPU-Z (great to keep a record of your CPU's limitations and defaults).
> 
> In case you haven't realised, the stock cooler is a joke on the 4790k. It's quite limiting, as you have noticed.
Click to expand...

The increased load on the IMC barely makes any difference its the turbo ratio for all cores set to x44 and a higher auto voltage is responsible for all of that added heat.. at least on a Gigabyte board it sets all turbo to 44/


----------



## bootleg4bandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> I'm happy for you, can't wait to see the numbers. Pre-delidded too is a plus. Is this the UK one or Silicon Lottery?


I was just wondering..Does Silicon Lottery warranty their chips?..and for how long??


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bootleg4bandit*
> 
> I was just wondering..Does Silicon Lottery warranty their chips?..and for how long??


We warrant our processors for 30 days, alongside the 14 day return policy.


----------



## flowtek

i envy you guys that have low ambient temps







, mine is always 27-31c but im happy today







, i waited for a week to get better thermalpaste and today i changed from stock corsair to coolermaster essential e1 (thats the only paste they have in the local store nearby) and what an improvement !! for me at least









i use my pc for video editing, like 7-8 hours rendering, this is using stock corsair paste


and this is after i change to coolermaster paste, same video project, same ambient temp


i know it still hot but 5-6c lower is really matter to me, specially for the room without ac









flo

EDIT: my GPU temp also went down 10c


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Just for now...
> 
> 5100 MHz
> 1.35v in bios
> ~55C average temp under load(58C max)
> 
> 10x h264 stable


Those Vietnamese chips are too strong, silicon that is.


----------



## Bolis

Quote:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Overclock testing (1 hour aida & realbench 1 hour) resulted in:
> 3,9 (stock): 1.056
> 4.5 ghz all cores: 1.3v
> 4,6 ghz all cores: 1.37v
> 
> I can't do any better on the voltage part (cache voltage 1.250 & input 1.9. Lowering or upping doesn't make a difference). Lowering my vcore just 0.02 makes bsod under stressing
> 
> My temps are really good under the 1.37v load: 65C on highest core on AIDA. Have some proper aircooling (NH-D14 with 2000rpm 3x and tornado amount of airflow) I realise i'm nearing the max voltage on haswell here.
> 
> _Losing the silicon lottery since 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


I did some research on my voltages and found out i can't change my vccin (called cpu input voltage on my mb). It stocks out at 1.690. Tried to change it from BIOS & from AI Suite 3 (Windows). From reading endless pages in this thread my conclusion is that the stock vccin is obviously holding my overclock back. My motherboard is the Asus Z87-pro (2103 bios). Any idea's on how to get the input voltage changed? Tried going back to an older BIOS, made no difference.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bolis*
> 
> 
> I did some research on my voltages and found out i can't change my vccin (called cpu input voltage on my mb). It stocks out at 1.690. Tried to change it from BIOS & from AI Suite 3 (Windows). From reading endless pages in this thread my conclusion is that the stock vccin is obviously holding my overclock back. My motherboard is the Asus Z87-pro (2103 bios). Any idea's on how to get the input voltage changed? Tried going back to an older BIOS, made no difference.


Final input voltage should be the way it's listed in the Bios.

Edit: It's in the sub menu CPU Power Management


----------



## SynchronicBoost

For the non-believers, this is what Asus' TPU chip and Autotune did on that golden chip I picked up retail. It was pretty exciting watching what it could come up with for max clock.



This is where it ended up. This is very stable and the voltages are very low and the temps are also low. I was able to achieve higher clocks, but at the expense of more voltage and temps.


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> For the non-believers, this is what Asus' TPU chip and Autotune did on that golden chip I picked up retail. It was pretty exciting watching what it could come up with for max clock.
> 
> 
> 
> This is where it ended up. This is very stable and the voltages are very low and the temps are also low. I was able to achieve higher clocks, but at the expense of more voltage and temps.


Looking pretty golden, what was the final OC/V's? I'm assuming you go manual or do you just Asus auto tune?


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> Looking pretty golden, what was the final OC/V's? I'm assuming you go manual or do you just Asus auto tune?


I tend to manual OC everything anyways, but this Asus utility isn't bad for binning a few processors if you have them on hand. My own manual clocks probably look lame compared to the Autotune, but I was focused on going well past 5.3 and I haven't sat down to try to optimize 4.9. After a bios update, I was able to get past 5.2 @1.325, before hitting a wall at 5.3 all the way up to 1.41v and still not getting windows stable. I tried it with both a TEC assisted air cooler and a 240 x 25 mm AIO with 4 fans in push-pull.

The voltages (1.257 @ 4.9) and temps (79c) on this chip are pretty awesome. And being a 4690k, this is a pretty good chip. I'm thinking that the 4790k's must really be the best in the bin to be able to stock turbo to 4.4 Ghz.


----------



## tomterrific

I just built a rig featuring an i7-4790k on an Asrock Z97e-itx/ac cooled by an H100i (and all inside an Obsidian 250D).

Everything boots up lovely and I decide to do a little stability/stress testing. Intel Burn Test? Instant power cutoff/reboot. Prime95 26.6? Near Instant power cutoff/reboot. [email protected]? Runs for a bit, and then power cutoff/reboot.

I ended up disabling TurboBoost. Prime95 has been running for over an hour without incident. CPU idles at 24-25, and is hitting 52-57 under Prime95 small FFT. vCore is at 1.101. I'm guessing I'm going to need to tweak the voltage settings in the bios to get my turboboost back, since leaving it on auto wasn't working. Would appreciate any pointers towards achieving that.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> I just built a rig featuring an i7-4790k on an Asrock Z97e-itx/ac cooled by an H100i (and all inside an Obsidian 250D).
> 
> Everything boots up lovely and I decide to do a little stability/stress testing. Intel Burn Test? Instant power cutoff/reboot. Prime95 26.6? Near Instant power cutoff/reboot. [email protected]? Runs for a bit, and then power cutoff/reboot.
> 
> I ended up disabling TurboBoost. Prime95 has been running for over an hour without incident. CPU idles at 24-25, and is hitting 52-57 under Prime95 small FFT. vCore is at 1.101. I'm guessing I'm going to need to tweak the voltage settings in the bios to get my turboboost back, since leaving it on auto wasn't working. Would appreciate any pointers towards achieving that.


On mobile now, but what is your power supply?wattage and model?


----------



## tomterrific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> On mobile now, but what is your power supply?wattage and model?


EVGA SuperNova G2 850W


----------



## Bolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Final input voltage should be the way it's listed in the Bios.
> 
> Edit: It's in the sub menu CPU Power Management


These are my options in the CPU Power Management & DIGI+ menu's:


----------



## tomytom99

Hmm...
So I'm on the road to the sacred 5+ GHz, and I hit a small wall every time I set the multiplier to 49 or higher. How much do you think I can adjust the core base clock before things go haywire?


----------



## benjamen50

Does Gigabyte have some auto-tune feature like that? I want to try it on my GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK / Noctua NH-D14 with i7 4790K.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Does Gigabyte have some auto-tune feature like that? I want to try it on my GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK / Noctua NH-D14 with i7 4790K.


go download gigawhat app center + EasyTune


----------



## benjamen50

Well I guess there's no point trying it. I already got myself a stable 4.7 GHz overclock. Gigabyte Auto-OC isn't like ASUS's auto OC right? I don't think it goes to the highest frequency tested.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Well I guess there's no point trying it. I already got myself a stable 4.7 GHz overclock. Gigabyte Auto-OC isn't like ASUS's auto OC right? I don't think it goes to the highest frequency tested.


ye don't try it,it sucks. i did a test and it clocks to [email protected] when i can do it at 1.17v.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Well I guess there's no point trying it. I already got myself a stable 4.7 GHz overclock. Gigabyte Auto-OC isn't like ASUS's auto OC right? I don't think it goes to the highest frequency tested.


Starting w/ z87 boards ASUS has a chip on the mobo that does the hardware OC, so it measures what the cpu is doing vs just applying a known OC "safe" profile. That's why depending on the Proc you put in, you'll get a different result every time. Even in different ambient conditions and cooling setup, you may get a different result.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> I tend to manual OC everything anyways, but this Asus utility isn't bad for binning a few processors if you have them on hand. My own manual clocks probably look lame compared to the Autotune, but I was focused on going well past 5.3 and I haven't sat down to try to optimize 4.9. After a bios update, I was able to get past 5.2 @1.325, before hitting a wall at 5.3 all the way up to 1.41v and still not getting windows stable. I tried it with both a TEC assisted air cooler and a 240 x 25 mm AIO with 4 fans in push-pull.
> 
> The voltages (1.257 @ 4.9) and temps (79c) on this chip are pretty awesome. And being a 4690k, this is a pretty good chip. I'm thinking that the 4790k's must really be the best in the bin to be able to stock turbo to 4.4 Ghz.


I see at 4.9ghz you are hitting 138w .. I'm clocked at 5ghz with 1.300v rock solid and also with 45x (4500mhz) cache ratio, and with XMP 2400mhz ram. To get all those together is usually harder to do and most chips wont do that. I'm very happy with my current settings. With my setup, my chip is pulling 151w or a little above at 5ghz. I can get 5.1ghz stable and did so with 1.375v with my same 45x cache and XMP profile, BUT I was now pulling 175-181w out of a 88w cpu. That is getting way to high for my liking and I don't think it would last very long to be honest. Going to 5.2ghz would put that cpu over 200w easy and some, almost triple the wattage that the chip was meant for. I don't really think that would be smart for a 24/7 overclock. Maybe for just a couple bench runs, but no more than that. If you have a chip that is clocking that high, is it really worth killing it?

5ghz with anywhere around 1.300v is pretty golden for these chips and I would take that safely and be happy. At least that's where I'm stopping.

5ghz (HT off per gaming, needs only +0.0375v for HT on) @ 1.300v , 45x (4500mhz) cache ratio @ 1.200v , XMP 2400mhz c11 @ 1.650v (been playing with 2666mhz c12 and getting a bit more performance in SuperPi and I'm still testing) .. I may try going up to 2800mhz and seeing where I can get my timings at. I have booted in and ran SuperPi at 2800mhz with c13, but didn't get any better than the 2666mhz c12. This is also with 4 x 8gb sticks for 32gb total which is really good. The 2800mhz kit costs $920 on newegg and I only paid $260 for my 2 kits of 16gb and they are working just fine together for a 32gb kit. I'm pretty close to getting them perfectly stable at the same timings as the 2800mhz kit for over $600 savings LOL.

I also flashed my Titan X last night to a modded bios I made for having 120% Power Limit instead of 110% stock. This has allowed me to bench at 1502mhz without throttling which is pretty ridiculous. I was gaming last night on 1402mhz / 7400mhz on stock volts and played just fine for a hour of GTA V, and about 2 hours of The Witcher 3, both games on maxed settings. My gpu temps are only around 32-34c while gaming at those clocks. Gotta love water


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all









can someone answer this ?

if we have stable oc core 4.2ghz 1.17v and the cach to 4ghz 1.15v

then we increase the core clock to 4.4ghz 1.24v and cach to the same clock 4ghz do we need to increase the cach voltage ? or 1.15v will be fine ?


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can someone answer this ?
> 
> if we have stable oc core 4.2ghz 1.17v and the cach to 4ghz 1.15v
> 
> then we increase the core clock to 4.4ghz 1.24v and cach to the same clock 4ghz do we need to increase the cach voltage ? or 1.15v will be fine ?


If you cache clock of 40x is stable at 1.150v then it's stable and doesn't need to be changed unless you raise it. It's not affected by the cpu overclock really. From what I've seen tho, 1.200v should get you around 44x on cache for the most part, at least all the chips I have played with. My current 4790K is doing 45x @ 1.200 cache voltage and can do 46x too, but I leave it at 45x.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> If you cache clock of 40x is stable at 1.150v then it's stable and doesn't need to be changed unless you raise it. It's not affected by the cpu overclock really. From what I've seen tho, 1.200v should get you around 44x on cache for the most part, at least all the chips I have played with. My current 4790K is doing 45x @ 1.200 cache voltage and can do 46x too, but I leave it at 45x.


Thanks Bro +rep


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I see at 4.9ghz you are hitting 138w .. I'm clocked at 5ghz with 1.300v rock solid and also with 45x (4500mhz) cache ratio, and with XMP 2400mhz ram. To get all those together is usually harder to do and most chips wont do that. I'm very happy with my current settings. With my setup, my chip is pulling 151w or a little above at 5ghz. I can get 5.1ghz stable and did so with 1.375v with my same 45x cache and XMP profile, BUT I was now pulling 175-181w out of a 88w cpu. That is getting way to high for my liking and I don't think it would last very long to be honest. Going to 5.2ghz would put that cpu over 200w easy and some, almost triple the wattage that the chip was meant for. I don't really think that would be smart for a 24/7 overclock. Maybe for just a couple bench runs, but no more than that. If you have a chip that is clocking that high, is it really worth killing it?


That is really good perspective and info regarding Peak Watts:Ghz in terms of ratio, I need to look at that more. In general, we're all far too focused on peak frequency here on OCN. I care to look at computational ability more. I had the chance to mini-bin a bunch of 4930k's the other day and found a wide range of computational power. Although their Ghz and voltage capabilities varied, it didn't vary as much as their Gigaflops. Most of the chips did about 150 Gigaflops at 4.6 Ghz, but there was one chip that did 175, I kept that one for myself. If I look at this golden chip, it does about ~125 GFlops at 1.257v, I've seen ~135 at lower clocks with more voltage and way more temps. So, it is a balance.


----------



## mauley

Just got my 4790K in the post today. Batch #L444B194. Running stock for now until I get my Noctua D15 or NZXT Kraken X61...I still havent decided yet


----------



## flowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mauley*
> 
> Just got my 4790K in the post today. Batch #L444B194. Running stock for now until I get my Noctua D15 or NZXT Kraken X61...I still havent decided yet


grats bro !
my vietnam batch capped at 4.7 1.25v cant do less than 1.3v for 4.8, i run daily 4.6 at 1.2v

flo


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mauley*
> 
> Just got my 4790K in the post today. Batch #L444B194. Running stock for now until I get my Noctua D15 or NZXT Kraken X61...I still havent decided yet


you still can post ur stock bios core voltage and cpu-z stock voltage so we can make an idea bout the ovc.update ur bios so it will show the right voltages


----------



## JohnITRW

Heres my latest valitation, 4790k at 5500mhz on water http://valid.canardpc.com/1y53ik


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> Heres my latest valitation, 4790k at 5500mhz on water http://valid.canardpc.com/1y53ik


Wow, that voltage! Was this a golden core to begin with?


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Wow, that voltage! Was this a golden core to begin with?


The most golden chip ive gotten, does 5.1 for daily use at 1.325v


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> The most golden chip ive gotten, does 5.1 for daily use at 1.325v


Wow! That is certainly golden!


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Wow! That is certainly golden!


5.5 was at 1.5v


----------



## bootleg4bandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mauley*
> 
> Just got my 4790K in the post today. Batch #L444B194. Running stock for now until I get my Noctua D15 or NZXT Kraken X61...I still havent decided yet


Now for your next pic... throw it in a vise and crank down on it a bit...


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> The most golden chip ive gotten, does 5.1 for daily use at 1.325v


Ok, you've got to post benchmarks at 5.2 or wherever it is stable and won't fry the chip. Passmark, IBT, XTU and Cinebench.


----------



## Hambone07si

Here's my R15 run at 5ghz 1.350v with 45x cache 2400mhz c11 (can lower vcore but I don't







) ..


----------



## drjamjam

Just got a G3258 and it will not go any higher than 4.5. Stable at 1.35v. I'm happy with it, but I really wanted to hit 4.8. :'(


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Here's my R15 run at 5ghz 1.350v with 45x cache 2400mhz c11 (can lower vcore but I don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ..
> 
> Nice
> 
> Did some very short testing R15 and x264 nothing lengthy with similar settings 5.0Ghz 1.335v, cache 4.6Mhz 1.295v 2400Mhz c11, after i had got really anal last week over a cheaply bought stick of coollaboratory pro.
> 
> Will test later through the week


----------



## fat4l

guys, i have a question.
Can a cpu get "tired" or something ?
When I got mine I could pass some specific tests with some specific settings and now when I try to pass them im unsucessful. I was stress-testing for 2 days now, i would say continuosly.
is there any way how to make it pass again ?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> guys, i have a question.
> Can a cpu get "tired" or something ?
> When I got mine I could pass some specific tests with some specific settings and now when I try to pass them im unsucessful. I was stress-testing for 2 days now, i would say continuosly.
> is there any way how to make it pass again ?


Over time the CPU would degrade depending on how much voltage you give it. The consensus is 1.3v or less. For you to pass the test you may need to increase the voltage but off course your damaging your CPU more.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Over time the CPU would degrade depending on how much voltage you give it. The consensus is 1.3v or less. For you to pass the test you may need to increase the voltage but off course your damaging your CPU more.


just after 2 days of using 1.35v under high-end water cooling (~60C max).....
hmmmmmm u rly think this ?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> just after 2 days of using 1.35v under high-end water cooling (~60C max).....
> hmmmmmm u rly think this ?


It's possible. My wife's 4790K can only run at 4.8GHz stable at 1.3v now. I ran it for a bit on 5GHz at 1.375 when I had it. Same motherboard.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> It's possible. My wife's 4790K can only run at 4.8GHz stable at 1.3v now. I ran it for a bit on 5GHz at 1.375 when I had it. Same motherboard.


Anything above 1.3v is not advised for long term especially if the cpu is being stressed heavily for extended periods.

The cpu can degrade from voltage alone even with low temps.

That being said every cpu has a small settle in initially.

For example my 4790k needed 1.25v for 4.6 and 1.296v for 4.7 when I first got it. About a month later it needed 1.265v and 1.312v to reach those same clocks. This situation is not degradation just like a burn in.

A loss of around .010v-.020v is normal for the settle in.


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> Ok, you've got to post benchmarks at 5.2 or wherever it is stable and won't fry the chip. Passmark, IBT, XTU and Cinebench.


My best xtu so far is 1304, will post the link tomorrow. That was at 5.2 by the way.


----------



## scracy

I have experienced the same thing on one of my earlier 4790k i had,it needed an extra 10mv to be stable at same clock....didnt have any issues after the initial settling in period. Its not unusual so i wouldnt be too worried.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> guys, i have a question.
> Can a cpu get "tired" or something ?
> When I got mine I could pass some specific tests with some specific settings and now when I try to pass them im unsucessful. I was stress-testing for 2 days now, i would say continuosly.
> is there any way how to make it pass again ?


Watch your temps. On my chip, stress test would crash if the load temps went above a certain temp.

For example 5Ghz would crash if the load temps went above 75C. 5.1G would crash if temps went above 68-70C.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymania88*
> 
> Well sad story short, I've found my 4690K's VERY limit.
> 
> 4.4GHZ 1.240V it is, 1.235 and it is a no.
> for 4.5, even 1.265 ain't enough.


like my i5 - no vcore bump will get it stable at 4.3, stuck at 4.2 (at least it's rock solid at that point)


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> like my i5 - no vcore bump will get it stable at 4.3, stuck at 4.2 (at least it's rock solid at that point)


A 4690k that won't go to 43x is quite rare. Are you sure you don't have ring multiplier on Auto or something?


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> like my i5 - no vcore bump will get it stable at 4.3, stuck at 4.2 (at least it's rock solid at that point)
> 
> 
> 
> A 4690k that won't go to 43x is quite rare. Are you sure you don't have ring multiplier on Auto or something?
Click to expand...

I have one that is maxxed 4 core to 43, very lame


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> like my i5 - no vcore bump will get it stable at 4.3, stuck at 4.2 (at least it's rock solid at that point)
> 
> 
> 
> A 4690k that won't go to 43x is quite rare. Are you sure you don't have ring multiplier on Auto or something?
Click to expand...

I have to agree w/ you on this one, 1.253 is low Vcore to be trying 4.2, 4.4 on my bad 4690k took way past 1.3, so it sounds like your other settings are the limiting factor besides just Vcore. Maybe max current (amperage).


----------



## crazymania88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> like my i5 - no vcore bump will get it stable at 4.3, stuck at 4.2 (at least it's rock solid at that point)


that was old news,

I managed to get mine fully stable at

1.255v @ 4.4ghz in bios -> 1.260V-1.272V in HWMonitor.

at least it is stable and temps are cool with Deepcool Neptwin.
no BSOD for months, I'll probably use CPU till it dies.


----------



## Droidriven

I recently bought a 4790k and have just now started following the OC guide in this thread, I've got default settings loaded in BIOS but for some reason my CPU temp is at 53-54c with default voltage, its not delidded and I presently have a cooler master hyper 212 Evo and 5 Jetflo 120mm fans, I've ordered a Phanteks PH-TC14PE and some better 140mm fans to replace the OEM fans with the cooler. I'm thinking about modding my case to top mount a 240mm water cooler, in the meantime until I decide on that what are some suggestions for managing this high temp at default settings?

Edit: I've got it down to 35c now, nevermind.

Tapa'd in ice from my Ice Cold lollipop'd S3


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Watch your temps. On my chip, stress test would crash if the load temps went above a certain temp.
> 
> For example 5Ghz would crash if the load temps went above 75C. 5.1G would crash if temps went above 68-70C.


would have to see. I passed OCCT:CPU large data set for an hour with 1.35v @ 5.1G but now im doing 30 mins or so...Kinda weird.
Maybe I should just say to myself that 30 mins is nuff


----------



## AOMG

Hey guys, can a 4690K do well on daily Photoshop, Lightroom editing? And occasional video editing about once a month or so when overclocked?


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AOMG*
> 
> Hey guys, can a 4690K do well on daily Photoshop, Lightroom editing? And occasional video editing about once a month or so when overclocked?


You'll be fine with that. The only thing that you'd probably like more power is for when you do some rendering, but you won't need to worry about that if you have a decent GPU.


----------



## AOMG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> You'll be fine with that. The only thing that you'd probably like more power is for when you do some rendering, but you won't need to worry about that if you have a decent GPU.


I'm getting the GTX 960 or 970 for few games. I wonder if Adobe has GPU acceleration.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AOMG*
> 
> I'm getting the GTX 960 or 970 for few games. I wonder if Adobe has GPU acceleration.


I know that they do support GPU acceleration on NVidia cards, AMD isn't that great with Adobe's programs (a small gripe I have with the AMD GPU's).


----------



## bernieyee

Stressing my 4790K at 4.5GHz/1.2v

Using P95 26.6, temperatures are around 80 degrees with a CM Seidon 240M.

Does this seem normal?

I am using a Phanteks Evolv ITX case, which may play a part in the temperatures.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bernieyee*
> 
> Stressing my 4790K at 4.5GHz/1.2v
> 
> Using P95 26.6, temperatures are around 80 degrees with a CM Seidon 240M.
> 
> Does this seem normal?
> 
> I am using a Phanteks Evolv ITX case, which may play a part in the temperatures.


Seems a little high. Try using a little less thermal paste.


----------



## BugOut Machine

How do I determine when & where my *4790k* was made using *batch # X438B145*?

Edit: Ooops, never mind, lol. Good ol' Vietnam.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BugOut Machine*
> 
> How do I determine when & where my *4790k* was made using *batch # X438B145*?
> 
> Edit: Ooops, never mind, lol. Good ol' Vietnam.


Good clocker ?


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BugOut Machine*
> 
> How do I determine when & where my *4790k* was made using *batch # X438B145*?
> 
> Edit: Ooops, never mind, lol. Good ol' Vietnam.


So Intel now makes these 4790K's in Vietnam? Just received mine a few minutes ago and it says clearly "Vietnam" on the label and IHS, I was hoping Costa Rica or the same old Malay made models.

My Batch Number is X441A689 S-spec: SR219 (whatever that means).

Completely noob-like with the latest cpu's from Intel here......


----------



## flowtek

yea got my vietnam 2 months ago, overclock out of the box, 2 days full of stres testing, saved 2 profile, 4.5 1.15v and 4.6 1.2v and been using 4.6 till now, no issue









flo


----------



## BugOut Machine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Good clocker ?


Yes as far as stability but a bit power hungry. I have two profiles saved in my mobo that work fantastic but I'm trying to see if I can get the voltage a little lower.

OC Profile 1: 4.72400 GHz ~1.351v - memory 2400 MHz
OC Profile 2: 4.81333 GHz ~1.376v - memory 1600 MHz

On the plus side the CPU has been delidded and liquid metal used It runs on a single liquid loop and rarely exceeds 38° during extended periods at full load. But I wish it did not need so much power.


----------



## BugOut Machine

I have to say that I really am happy with my 4790k It is rock solid stable at 4.8 GHz but I really am not pleased with the power consumption.

Now my question is this: Should I be concerned about longevity at the current voltage, 1.376v or should I disregard it as a factor due to the extremely excellent thermals?

Edit: Under extensive full load I typically get around 38 degrees celsius and while benchmarking I have never exceeded 50.


----------



## venom55520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BugOut Machine*
> 
> I have to say that I really am happy with my 4790k It is rock solid stable at 4.8 GHz but I really am not pleased with the power consumption.
> 
> Now my question is this: Should I be concerned about longevity at the current voltage, 1.376v or should I disregard it as a factor due to the extremely excellent thermals?


I don't think so, so long as temps are in check. I've seen people run similar voltage quite often. I think intel stated that 1.4v+ is when you start seeing degradation.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BugOut Machine*
> 
> I have to say that I really am happy with my 4790k It is rock solid stable at 4.8 GHz but I really am not pleased with the power consumption.
> 
> Now my question is this: Should I be concerned about longevity at the current voltage, 1.376v or should I disregard it as a factor due to the extremely excellent thermals?
> 
> Edit: Under extensive full load I typically get around 38 degrees celsius and while benchmarking I have never exceeded 50.


should be fine. I run mine @1.35v.....I would say my max would be ~1.38v


----------



## NIK1

My delidded 4790k runs at 4.7 with 1.220 volts.How come these chips are not even close sometimes when it comes to overclocking and volts.


----------



## BugOut Machine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom55520*
> 
> I don't think so, so long as temps are in check. I've seen people run similar voltage quite often. I think intel stated that 1.4v+ is when you start seeing degradation.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> should be fine. I run mine @1.35v.....I would say my max would be ~1.38v


Thank you both for your feedback. That makes me feel much better to know.


----------



## savagebunny

Just received mine in the mail also. Vietnam lab. 

SR219
Vietnam
X509B668

Wonder what this thing can do. Stock this damn CPU blows my [email protected] 4.7Ghz out of the water


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Just received mine in the mail also. Vietnam lab.
> 
> SR219
> Vietnam
> X509B668
> 
> Wonder what this thing can do. Stock this damn CPU blows my [email protected] 4.7Ghz out of the water


Enjoy, it's a beast. It will slap an 8350 silly at stock, let alone a 6300.


----------



## kokobooster

Hi guys. Im new in oc'ing.

I tried to run 4.4GHz @1.15V
How can i know if my OC is stable?





Specs:
i5-4690k
Asrock z97 extreme4
h100i


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokobooster*
> 
> Hi guys. Im new in oc'ing.
> 
> I tried to run 4.4GHz @1.15V
> How can i know if my OC is stable?


Dont test with aida64. Its not stressful enough.

Download Asus real bench, run 10x H264 benchmark. If you pass then its pretty much stable and you can carry on increasing ur clocks. When u find ur max with H264 then you can try occt:CPU, large data set, for at least 30 mins. After that you should be ready to go for gaming


----------



## venom55520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> My delidded 4790k runs at 4.7 with 1.220 volts.How come these chips are not even close sometimes when it comes to overclocking and volts.


Silicon Lottery! That's part of the fun, but I guess you can't really tell that to the people that didn't luck out









I just found out my 4690k that does 4.7GHz at 1.19v is from Vietnam, so I can confirm that at least my batch is awesome.

EDIT: I have hit 5GHz @ 1.38 but it wasn't fully stable. Don't think it's worth it anyway, 4.7 suits me just fine.


----------



## kokobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Dont test with aida64. Its not stressful enough.
> 
> Download Asus real bench, run 10x H264 benchmark. If you pass then its pretty much stable and you can carry on increasing ur clocks. When u find ur max with H264 then you can try occt:CPU, large data set, for at least 30 mins. After that you should be ready to go for gaming


I tried Intel Extreme Tuning Utility for atleast 10 mins and it passed.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokobooster*
> 
> I tried Intel Extreme Tuning Utility for atleast 10 mins and it passed.


XTU is not good.
The only good programs are:
Realbench(H264 * 10 in a loop or 4+ hours of stress test)
OCCT:CPU, Large data set (no idle periods, 30mins +)
X264v2, high prio, set 8 threads for 4 core, set 16 threads for 4+4 core, 10 runs.

To me RealBench H264 is the fastest to show stability/instability. For my cpu, 1 run takes about 107s so 10x107/60=~18 mins. No need to test for hours to check initial stability...


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokobooster*
> 
> I tried Intel Extreme Tuning Utility for atleast 10 mins and it passed.


Running XTU for stability testing is fine so long as you run it for a few hours not just 10 minutes, also combine XTU with IBT and OCCT etc etc. basically use a number of different stress tests not just one. Stability is an individual thing I have never run Asus real bench or X264 but never had a bluescreen, it really comes down to what you use your PC for.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Running XTU for stability testing is fine so long as you run it for a few hours not just 10 minutes, also combine XTU with IBT and OCCT etc etc. basically use a number of different stress tests not just one. Stability is an individual thing I have never run Asus real bench or X264 but never had a bluescreen, it really comes down to what you use your PC for.


thats just because u tested with OCCT. I find OCCT:CPU the hardest to pass to be honest so....if you pass the hardest one then theres only a little change some other test will fail









XTU is "ok" to try but I would use it as the last thing...


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> thats just because u tested with OCCT. I find OCCT:CPU the hardest to pass to be honest so....if you pass the hardest one then theres only a little change some other test will fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XTU is "ok" to try but I would use it as the last thing...


I don't think you can honestly say that one stability test covers every possible scenario which is why I have always used multiple different tests. Ultimately if you don't get any blue screens doing the most arduous things on your PC then really it doesn't matter if you pass some stability tests or not, just my opinion.


----------



## PullTheTricker

I think I really have a golden lottery chip here.
I came from a Q6600 B3 stepping, my sample sucked at oc'ing, but fantastic cpu though.
Now I have a 4790K with a batch code of X439B311, apparently made in Vietnam. Purchased in December 2014 in Netherlands.
My 4790K is air cooled by Zalman CNPS 9900 MAX, it ain't nothing special from what I know. I went with this cooler purely for aesthetics.

Tools i've used, cpu-z, realtemp, hwmonitor and aida64 to monitor temps and voltages etc.
Anyways, I've been using this chip for half a year now on 4.8 Ghz @ 1.230v, it passed AIDA64 many times before, and since then I've been gaming on it alot. Tempratures are typically 45-52c on a game like Far Cry 4 or could get a little hotter depending on wich game, but overall it usually doesn't go above 55c. Wich is surprisingly good for air apparently.

I tested 5Ghz before at 1.295v playing some Battlefield 4 campaign shanghai level, but it was not stable with an eventual crash, so I had to go above the 1.3v mark wich my MSI Z97 Gaming 5 mobo shows as a red ''danger zone'''. Anyways, I kept it at 4.8 for the main reason that it waas the best gain for least added voltage. But I'm just wondering how much cooler my temps would be if I went with a Corsair H100i. I'm a little old fashioned coming from my Q6600, so I'm a little paranoid about having water in my rig though, and what temprature improvements would a Corsair H100i, like 7-9c cooler?

Anyways, I'm sure someone that is more enthousiastic then me could have done funny stuff with this chip. Seems though its a little karma from my bad Q6600.


----------



## kokobooster

Is my Cinebench R15 score good? Stock vs 4.4GHz @ 1.148/1.153 V


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokobooster*
> 
> I tried Intel Extreme Tuning Utility for atleast 10 mins and it passed.


I prefer Prime95 V26.6 SmallFFT test. I run it for at least an hour.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I prefer Prime95 V26.6 SmallFFT test. I run it for at least an hour.


I prefer using all of the programs. I use XTU to see if it's relatively stable, then I move on to the other programs.


----------



## TopicClocker

Hey everyone, does anyone know anything about the L4 batches of the I7 4790K? It's been awhile since I looked into this stuff.

I got one this week and it's pretty awesome!


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Hey everyone, does anyone know anything about the L4 batches of the I7 4790K? It's been awhile since I looked into this stuff.
> 
> I got one this week and it's pretty awesome!


I don't think the batches directly mean better or worse for overclocking. But anyway I have a L4 batch, running a i7 4790K at 4.7 GHz @ 1.305V. Is that pretty good?


----------



## Tennobanzai

This might be a stupid question but for my 4790K and my Asus motherboard. Should my CPU Core Ratio be 40 or 44?


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Wow, these processors are all over the place. I picked up a 3rd 4690k and it is a totally different animal. Autotune wouldn't let it get past 4.4 Ghz. But going in manually, I was able to get it all the way to 4.9 Ghz @ only 1.3v. It did adaptive offset all the way to 4.7. And the temps are fabulous. It really is on a case-by-case basis. Annecdotally however, it doesn't have as good a processing power as the "golden" 5.0 out of the box proc. 120 max Gigaflops vs 135 on the Golden boy.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokobooster*
> 
> Hi guys. Im new in oc'ing.
> 
> I tried to run 4.4GHz @1.15V
> How can i know if my OC is stable?


Run almost any stress test for 10-20 minutes. If it's stable, go to 4.5. If not, add some voltage.

Once you approach thermal limits then you need greater stability, and it's likely you will need. 03-.05v more. Stress test for a while using whatever test you like most, or possibly more then one.

As you pass 1.25v core, you may need more input voltage.


----------



## savagebunny

So I came from a FX-6300 as of yesterday, with HT enabled, Does this chip normally run a bit warmer idle ( I know idle isn't important, just curious). Depending on the game, I load between 50c-60c. The Fx6300 idled < 15c most of the time for me even when I was watching movies. If i remember correctly it's because of HT

H80i GT w/ Sanyo Denki


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> This might be a stupid question but for my 4790K and my Asus motherboard. Should my CPU Core Ratio be 40 or 44?


If you have turbo/boost enabled it will probably be 40 and boost to 44.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> So I came from a FX-6300 as of yesterday, with HT enabled, Does this chip normally run a bit warmer idle ( I know idle isn't important, just curious). Depending on the game, I load between 50c-60c. The Fx6300 idled < 15c most of the time for me even when I was watching movies. If i remember correctly it's because of HT
> 
> H80i GT w/ Sanyo Denki


Usually it idles a few degrees above ambient. Unless you are living on an igloo, it was probably 25C.


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Usually it idles a few degrees above ambient. Unless you are living on an igloo, it was probably 25C.


Gotcha, It's roughly 24c ambient in my house and fan set to 6v so 30c idle seems accurate enough. Just making sure because I remember reading about the IHS issues in the past. Only if I could live in a igloo


----------



## aerotracks

Swapped out the liquid metal for Thermal Grizzly under the IHS, looks pretty good considering this has been the hottest day of the year so far








http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150606-040734aaoc9.png


----------



## gobblebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Swapped out the liquid metal for Thermal Grizzly
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> under the IHS, looks pretty good considering this has been the hottest day of the year so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150606-040734aaoc9.png


What is this "Thermal Grizzly" that you speak of?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobblebox*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> What is this "Thermal Grizzly" that you speak of?


That's the name of the TIM, it's a new brand and supposed to be performing very well. Which it does in my case. I wasn't expecting to be stable at 4.8 since my chip does output a high amount of heat and it's been pretty warm outside on top of that.


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> That's the name of the TIM, it's a new brand and supposed to be performing very well. Which it does in my case. I wasn't expecting to be stable at 4.8 since my chip does output a high amount of heat and it's been pretty warm outside on top of that.


Did you try 5Ghz ?


----------



## aerotracks

No. I switched to a 5960x as a daily driver, so 4790k system is just for benching. Will put it under a cascade soon, -100C should make it fly


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Gotcha, It's roughly 24c ambient in my house and fan set to 6v so 30c idle seems accurate enough. Just making sure because I remember reading about the IHS issues in the past. Only if I could live in a igloo


Mine idles 10c above ambient.

The sensors are not all that accurate in that temperature range, and for amd chips this is supposedly even more true. I have 20c ambient but when I leave the computer running overnight one of my cores always bottoms out at 17-19c.


----------



## NIK1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> That's the name of the TIM, it's a new brand and supposed to be performing very well. Which it does in my case. I wasn't expecting to be stable at 4.8 since my chip does output a high amount of heat and it's been pretty warm outside on top of that.


Where did you buy the Thermal Grizzly Tim.I would like to give that one a try.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Where did you buy the Thermal Grizzly Tim.I would like to give that one a try.


I don't know if it's available for sale already, here's the hands on video. I was chatting with the manufacturer when this stream was on live and managed to snag a sample


----------



## gobblebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> That's the name of the TIM, it's a new brand and supposed to be performing very well. Which it does in my case. I wasn't expecting to be stable at 4.8 since my chip does output a high amount of heat and it's been pretty warm outside on top of that.


butam I reading your post correctly? You replaced liquid metal on the die under the ihs with this stuff and it dropped your temps? I have CLP under there now and have tried most of the top performers for fun and none even came close


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobblebox*
> 
> butam I reading your post correctly? You replaced liquid metal on the die under the ihs with this stuff and it dropped your temps? I have CLP under there now and have tried most of the top performers for fun and none even came close


I didn't run temp checks before and after. I can keep my clockspeed and voltage the way it was before with liquid metal. To me that's noteworthy since my chip is very sensitive to temperature.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I don't know if it's available for sale already, here's the hands on video. I was chatting with the manufacturer when this stream was on live and managed to snag a sample


That's a good discussion on TIM. I don't know if I agree with him on silicone being a good binder. I was working on my own TIM a while back and silicone didn't work very well as a binder. Worth a try nonetheless, how much was it?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> That's a good discussion on TIM. I don't know if I agree with him on silicone being a good binder. I was working on my own TIM a while back and silicone didn't work very well as a binder. Worth a try nonetheless, how much was it?


There's another one without silicone it seems. No idea on pricing, couldn't find any info on the manufacturer's site.
http://thermal-grizzly.com/en/


----------



## savagebunny

I'd love to get my hands of that stuff. Still using left over tubes of Shin Etsu X23 and MX4


----------



## jdorje

Are you guys talking about delidding repeatedly to try out different tim? Crazy!


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Are you guys talking about delidding repeatedly to try out different tim? Crazy!


LEAVE ME ALONE MOM, I DO WHAT I WANT!


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Are you guys talking about delidding repeatedly to try out different tim? Crazy!


You don't have to permanently reattach the lid with glue after you take it off. Most people just set it on and clamp it down with the socket levers. That way you don't have to delid again.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Are you guys talking about delidding repeatedly to try out different tim? Crazy!


That's exactly right









Second delid was way easier than the first though.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Are you guys talking about delidding repeatedly to try out different tim? Crazy!


Yes Sir, and after glue i fix it with nails, just to be sure that it is perfectly sealed!


----------



## savagebunny

Welp 4.4Ghz was easy. 1.201vcore. Everything else auto. (HT on) Abused it in IBT (30 passes) (74-77c) and Running Intel ETU ~60-62c

I've used Linpack programs for various other rigs, my past FX-6300 and current 4790k.. It hasn't let me down. Never a BSOD or lock-up, game crash if I go this route. Just my 2cents

Only loading @ < 55c in BF4 atm


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokobooster*
> 
> Hi guys. Im new in oc'ing.
> 
> I tried to run 4.4GHz @1.15V
> How can i know if my OC is stable?
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> i5-4690k
> Asrock z97 extreme4
> h100i


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Dont test with aida64. Its not stressful enough.
> 
> Download Asus real bench, run 10x H264 benchmark. If you pass then its pretty much stable and you can carry on increasing ur clocks. When u find ur max with H264 then you can try occt:CPU, large data set, for at least 30 mins. After that you should be ready to go for gaming


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> XTU is not good.
> The only good programs are:
> Realbench(H264 * 10 in a loop or 4+ hours of stress test)
> OCCT:CPU, Large data set (no idle periods, 30mins +)
> X264v2, high prio, set 8 threads for 4 core, set 16 threads for 4+4 core, 10 runs.
> 
> To me RealBench H264 is the fastest to show stability/instability. For my cpu, 1 run takes about 107s so 10x107/60=~18 mins. No need to test for hours to check initial stability...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Running XTU for stability testing is fine so long as you run it for a few hours not just 10 minutes, also combine XTU with IBT and OCCT etc etc. basically use a number of different stress tests not just one. Stability is an individual thing I have never run Asus real bench or X264 but never had a bluescreen, it really comes down to what you use your PC for.


For me, I run x264 Stability Test v2 and Unigine Heaven 4.0 simultaneously as a stress test

My Core i7 4790K @ 4.4 only needs 1.16 Vcore for stability in x264 Stability Test v2 but it needs 1.2 Vcore in a simultaneous run of x264 Stability Test v2 and Unigine Heaven 4.0


----------



## blackhole2013

my 4790k is running 4.7ghz 1.277v under a corsair H90 I love it .. after that still heat issues as my 4670k I wish the tim was better on the 4790k but its not that much different .. I wish I had the guts to delid cause my chip runs 5.0 1.45v but its way to hot for me ...


----------



## kromar

I have setteled for a summer setting 4.5ghz @ 1.15vcore. Now i wanted to switch back to adaptive voltage but how do i know at what load i need to have my voltage? How do you do it?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kromar*
> 
> I have setteled for a summer setting 4.5ghz @ 1.15vcore. Now i wanted to switch back to adaptive voltage but how do i know at what load i need to have my voltage? How do you do it?


Personally, I set the same Adaptive voltage value - for both VCore and Cache voltages - as the Override voltage required to pass the stress test(s) I prefer to use. Lots of people, perhaps the majority, will tell you that Adaptive does not worth it / should not be used for various reasons. I use it, so I've replied to your question.


----------



## gobblebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I didn't run temp checks before and after. I can keep my clockspeed and voltage the way it was before with liquid metal. To me that's noteworthy since my chip is very sensitive to temperature.


ahh - i wasn't doubting you or anything, i was just wondering what this incredible stuff was, if it was true! i'm glad it works for you, i might have to get some for my charts


----------



## gobblebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> I'd love to get my hands of that stuff. Still using left over tubes of Shin Etsu X23 and MX4


x23 is some good stuff! i always swore by it... until i used gc extreme - i hate to love it because i was so loyal to SE x23, but the numbers speak for themselves


----------



## Hambone07si

Well now that I have done all my overclocking and found the settings I like. I have saved my profiles in my bios so I can easily change between the different overclocks I want now and all are rock solid stable. I have crashed my OS many times in finding the right voltages and everything needed for these settings and I'm sure I have corrupted some of the windows files because they weren't dumped properly. My new build is completed now as well and I have my 10x 256gig ssd's installed the way I want and I shouldn't have to mess with anything really now.

I just did a fresh OS install last night on my new 6x 256gig SSD Raid 0 for a total of 1.5tb insane fast drive. After all the drivers were installed and firefox installed, I made a image of my OS and saved that to one of my storage SSD's so that I could easily roll back to a fresh OS at anytime. Easiest way to do things I think.

Once everything was done, figured I'd do a quick bench on the 6x Raid 0 to see the performance it was getting. I know that the Read will top out and 1.6gb/s or so, but the Write speeds are catching up greatly with the 6x raid 0. I tested these SSD's I have in 2x, 4x, and 6x raid 0 configs. The 6x write speeds are the best by far. This is one hell of a sick fast drive setup now and I'm happy as can be









Here's the ATTO bench on the drives in Raid 0.


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Well now that I have done all my overclocking and found the settings I like. I have saved my profiles in my bios so I can easily change between the different overclocks I want now and all are rock solid stable. I have crashed my OS many times in finding the right voltages and everything needed for these settings and I'm sure I have corrupted some of the windows files because they weren't dumped properly. My new build is completed now as well and I have my 10x 256gig ssd's installed the way I want and I shouldn't have to mess with anything really now.
> 
> I just did a fresh OS install last night on my new 6x 256gig SSD Raid 0 for a total of 1.5tb insane fast drive. After all the drivers were installed and firefox installed, I made a image of my OS and saved that to one of my storage SSD's so that I could easily roll back to a fresh OS at anytime. Easiest way to do things I think.
> 
> Once everything was done, figured I'd do a quick bench on the 6x Raid 0 to see the performance it was getting. I know that the Read will top out and 1.6gb/s or so, but the Write speeds are catching up greatly with the 6x raid 0. I tested these SSD's I have in 2x, 4x, and 6x raid 0 configs. The 6x write speeds are the best by far. This is one hell of a sick fast drive setup now and I'm happy as can be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the ATTO bench on the drives in Raid 0.


Not too shabby...


----------



## tomterrific

Got a bit of a head scratcher to ask you guys. I have a 4790k + Asrock Z97e-itx/ac combination. The board originally ran BIOS version 1.5
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> I just built a rig featuring an i7-4790k on an Asrock Z97e-itx/ac cooled by an H100i (and all inside an Obsidian 250D).
> 
> Everything boots up lovely and I decide to do a little stability/stress testing. Intel Burn Test? Instant power cutoff/reboot. Prime95 26.6? Near Instant power cutoff/reboot. [email protected]? Runs for a bit, and then power cutoff/reboot.
> 
> I ended up disabling TurboBoost. Prime95 has been running for over an hour without incident. CPU idles at 24-25, and is hitting 52-57 under Prime95 small FFT. vCore is at 1.101. I'm guessing I'm going to need to tweak the voltage settings in the bios to get my turboboost back, since leaving it on auto wasn't working. Would appreciate any pointers towards achieving that.


Updated to BIOS version 1.80 today. All BIOS settings were reset to default (i.e. TurboBoos back on). Gave Prime95 a spin. For some reason, the CPU speed maxed out at only 4.2ghz (42x multiplier) at about 1.17 vCore. ran for a few minutes before hitting a reboot.

Looking for guidance on how to deal with this. It seems like Gigabyte MB owners have run into poorly configured voltage settings and have resorted to manual configurations. Is this something similar?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Got a bit of a head scratcher to ask you guys. I have a 4790k + Asrock Z97e-itx/ac combination. The board originally ran BIOS version 1.5
> Updated to BIOS version 1.80 today. All BIOS settings were reset to default (i.e. TurboBoos back on). Gave Prime95 a spin. For some reason, the CPU speed maxed out at only 4.2ghz (42x multiplier) at about 1.17 vCore. ran for a few minutes before hitting a reboot.
> 
> Looking for guidance on how to deal with this. It seems like Gigabyte MB owners have run into poorly configured voltage settings and have resorted to manual configurations. Is this something similar?


What are you trying to fix? Do you want turbo on or off, your multiplier higher, or your voltage lower?


----------



## powderfinger

For those who followed my struggle with overheating a while back, I got a new CPU, and it's a beast of a whole different breed....



Will test with RealBench more thoroughly, this is just the beginning.

I did get an NH-D15, but the other hot chip would still overheat. It's going back to its previous owner, another forum user, who will delid it I think, and see if the situation improves.


----------



## tomterrific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> What are you trying to fix? Do you want turbo on or off, your multiplier higher, or your voltage lower?


I'd like to be able to turn turboboost back on and have my system run stably. As an update it appears that the system is operating at 1.1 vCore per CPU-Z when running p95 at 4.0ghz.


----------



## Karan98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny*
> 
> Welp 4.4Ghz was easy. 1.201vcore. Everything else auto. (HT on) Abused it in IBT (30 passes) (74-77c) and Running Intel ETU ~60-62c
> 
> I've used Linpack programs for various other rigs, my past FX-6300 and current 4790k.. It hasn't let me down. Never a BSOD or lock-up, game crash if I go this route. Just my 2cents
> 
> Only loading @ < 55c in BF4 atm


Your CPU sounds like it clocks exactly like mine







.. 1.25v for 4.6ghz right?


----------



## v1ral

I have a question that prolly has been asked already.

I just received my replacement board on Friday and after getting up and running I noticed it was slow as heck. After investigating I noticed my CPU is pegged at 800mhz, this is after tinkering with power features in Windows and numurous reinstalls of Windows 7. And just to see if it's maybe just Windows I tried installing Windows 10 preview.

The board came with bios 1.9 I checked MSI's software update tool it said there was a new version available so I updated *version 1.a0*, to my dismay it doesn't even turbo boost.

I am running with the stock cooler so my CPU should AT LEAST turbo to default turbo clocks, am I right?
I've tried changing the multi with no turbo mode on to x42-x44 at 1.1-1.15vcore as well as clearing CMOS.
Is my replacement board still faulty or is there something else the issue.
Specs in Sig.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I have a question that prolly has been asked already.
> 
> I just received my replacement board on Friday and after getting up and running I noticed it was slow as heck. After investigating I noticed my CPU is pegged at 800mhz, this is after tinkering with power features in Windows and numurous reinstalls of Windows 7. And just to see if it's maybe just Windows I tried installing Windows 10 preview.
> 
> The board came with bios 1.9 I checked MSI's software update tool it said there was a new version available so I updated *version 1.a0*, to my dismay it doesn't even turbo boost.
> 
> I am running with the stock cooler so my CPU should AT LEAST turbo to default turbo clocks, am I right?
> I've tried changing the multi with no turbo mode on to x42-x44 at 1.1-1.15vcore as well as clearing CMOS.
> Is my replacement board still faulty or is there something else the issue.
> Specs in Sig.


EIST and C-states make your CPU run @ 800Mhz.

You could do the following:

- Change Windows Power Plan from Balanced to Full Power
- Disable EIST and C-states in your BIOS.

After doing so you will see your CPU running @ full speed.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> EIST and C-states make your CPU run @ 800Mhz.
> 
> You could do the following:
> 
> - Change Windows Power Plan from Balanced to Full Power
> - Disable EIST and C-states in your BIOS.
> 
> After doing so you will see your CPU running @ full speed.


I've tried that while messing with bios, what I did exactly was changing settings like I was overclocking for the first time. Which should of kept the clocks to what set in bios, I even change power features in Windows.
Sorry if I didn't mention that in my post.

Thanks, I will look into it further, this new bios words stuff oddly, but still did try to change multi etc.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> I'd like to be able to turn turboboost back on and have my system run stably. As an update it appears that the system is operating at 1.1 vCore per CPU-Z when running p95 at 4.0ghz.


I dont know ASRock bios settings, but you should be able to look at the turbo multipliers and the vcore settings and change them to what works after some testing. Unless youve tried that allready.

What version of P95 and what test are you using? The newer versions run too hot on the 4790k they always fail at 7 min for me. I use P95 version 26.6 SmallFFT test.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> I'd like to be able to turn turboboost back on and have my system run stably. As an update it appears that the system is operating at 1.1 vCore per CPU-Z when running p95 at 4.0ghz.


Try the cpu in a different mobo, and the mobo with a different cpu, and rma the faulty one.

Or just bump your voltage some. Though the fact that it isn't stable at stock settings doesn't bode well for your overclock.


----------



## LucikMucik

Edited, already ok. Sorry for spam post :-D .


----------



## tomterrific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I dont know ASRock bios settings, but you should be able to look at the turbo multipliers and the vcore settings and change them to what works after some testing. Unless youve tried that allready.
> 
> What version of P95 and what test are you using? The newer versions run too hot on the 4790k they always fail at 7 min for me. I use P95 version 26.6 SmallFFT test.


I'm running P95 26.6 SmallFFT. Heat is not an issue. Touches 60 on the hottest core before shutdown.

I'm trying to make sense of the voltage settings. There's a lot out there about Gigbabyte boards but not Asrock. Seems to be a dearth of documentation. Will keep looking.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> I'm running P95 26.6 SmallFFT. Heat is not an issue. Touches 60 on the hottest core before shutdown.
> 
> I'm trying to make sense of the voltage settings. There's a lot out there about Gigbabyte boards but not Asrock. Seems to be a dearth of documentation. Will keep looking.


What does hwinfo say your voltages are?


----------



## tomterrific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> What does hwinfo say your voltages are?


Will test with hwinfo and update once I get home.

Last night CPU-Z was showing 1.201 at 4.2ghz before shutdown/reboot. When I turn off turboboost it shows 1.101 at 4.0ghz.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> EIST and C-states make your CPU run @ 800Mhz.
> 
> You could do the following:
> 
> - Change Windows Power Plan from Balanced to Full Power
> - Disable EIST and C-states in your BIOS.
> 
> After doing so you will see your CPU running @ full speed.


Still stuck at 800mhz.
Is my CPU just fubard or what??

It all worked well with the I board I changed cause it died on me.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Still stuck at 800mhz.
> Is my CPU just fubard or what??


Try reflashing the mobo Bios. Even if its up to date


----------



## tomterrific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> What does hwinfo say your voltages are?


Turboboost Off: 1.1008 volts
Turboboost On: 1.1730 volts

P95 26.6 SFFT triggered a reboot after 3-4 minutes with Turboboost On. Runs for hours on end with it off.

I'll note that even running [email protected] for a few minutes eventually triggers a reboot too.

EDIT: Mistyped the voltages.


----------



## tomterrific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Turboboost Off: 1.1008 volts
> Turboboost On: 1.1730 volts
> 
> P95 26.6 SFFT triggered a reboot after 3-4 minutes with Turboboost On. Runs for hours on end with it off.
> 
> I'll note that even running [email protected] for a few minutes eventually triggers a reboot too.
> 
> EDIT: Mistyped the voltages.


Well this is concerning. In the last hour or so, P95 26.6 has triggered two reboots (after around 10-15 minutes each time?) even with Turboboost off voltage at 1.1008. Last night it ran about 6-7 hours without issue.

I don't have additional compatible CPUs or MBs to go swapping around and testing.

(I'd previously run memtest and the sticks showed no errors.)


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Still stuck at 800mhz.
> Is my CPU just fubard or what??
> 
> It all worked well with the I board I changed cause it died on me.


Could you post a screenshot of the applications reading 800Mhz?


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Could you post a screenshot of the applications reading 800Mhz?


I fixed it...
Somehow the guys at the RMA department switch the "slow" mode switch to enable *an overclocking feature*.
It happily bounce clock speeds .
Thanks for the help.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I fixed it...
> Somehow the guys at the RMA department switch the "slow" mode switch to enable *an overclocking feature*.
> It happily bounce clock speeds .
> Thanks for the help.


Ahh great! Also thnx for sharing the solution. Not something I would think of in the first place ..
And why would they build in a "Slow Mode" for PC's build to go fast!


Edit; been playing with my 4790K once more, had it run 10 loops of X264 on 4.7Ghz @ 1.275V last night and woke up to see it still running!
Looking good, had it run on 4.9Ghz @ 1.325V with previous BIOS version, let's see of the new one is better =)


----------



## bernieyee

I have a 4790K overclocked to 4.5GHz @ 1.24v.

My motherboard is a ASUS H97i-PLUS. It has no heatsink on the VRMs.

The overclock has been stable for at least a week now.



Within HWinfo, I see readings for my motherboard.





I am currently running Unigine Valley to monitor VRM temperatures, so the numbers are off. I will need to do a cold boot and a run of a Prime95/IBT to get correct min/max.

Are these temperatures fine for my OC? I am not sure what all the different temperatures are and which ones I need to take notice of to not destroy my motherboard (as I know the dangers of overclocking an i7 on a motherboard without heatsinks).

Thanks.

EDIT: Currently running Prime95 and the VR T1/T2 seem to have leveled off at 97 degrees after 15 minutes. I am going to assume these are the VRMs for the motherboard.


----------



## flowtek

^^ VRM runs hot, you can add fan direclty to it or put 12cm case fan on top of your case if there is mounting provided, what worries me is that temp 3-6, is that core temp? 100 is bad.

flo


----------



## bernieyee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flowtek*
> 
> ^^ VRM runs hot, you can add fan direclty to it or put 12cm case fan on top of your case if there is mounting provided, what worries me is that temp 3-6, is that core temp? 100 is bad.
> 
> flo


I have no idea what those temps are, but this thread tells me that they're probably nothing to worry about? http://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-Solved-Temp-3-to-6-very-high

My CPU temperatures on the other hand are fine at around 80 degrees full load with fans on a quiet curve.

Do you think my motherboard VRMs are fine though at around 97-98 degrees? (assuming VR T1/T2 are that)

I am going to be adding in some Rosewill Hyperboreas into my case later today, so it should help with the airflow.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bernieyee*
> 
> Do you think my motherboard VRMs are fine though at around 97-98 degrees? (assuming VR T1/T2 are that)
> 
> I am going to be adding in some Rosewill Hyperboreas into my case later today, so it should help with the airflow.


Those seems a little high. Probably see about getting some airflow on those VRM coolers, or see what else could help lower (or raise) the heat.


----------



## tomterrific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Well this is concerning. In the last hour or so, P95 26.6 has triggered two reboots (after around 10-15 minutes each time?) even with Turboboost off voltage at 1.1008. Last night it ran about 6-7 hours without issue.
> 
> I don't have additional compatible CPUs or MBs to go swapping around and testing.
> 
> (I'd previously run memtest and the sticks showed no errors.)


Any suggestions on how to work on the kinks? I still haven't found guidance on tweaking voltages in Asrock Uefi.


----------



## flowtek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Any suggestions on how to work on the kinks? I still haven't found guidance on tweaking voltages in Asrock Uefi.


wait, i didnt read your previous post, so.. it was ok before? at the same settings? did you overclock?

flo


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I fixed it...
> Somehow the guys at the RMA department switch the "slow" mode switch to enable *an overclocking feature*.
> It happily bounce clock speeds .
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh great! Also thnx for sharing the solution. Not something I would think of in the first place ..
> And why would they build in a "Slow Mode" for PC's build to go fast!
> 
> 
> Edit; been playing with my 4790K once more, had it run 10 loops of X264 on 4.7Ghz @ 1.275V last night and woke up to see it still running!
> Looking good, had it run on 4.9Ghz @ 1.325V with previous BIOS version, let's see of the new one is better =)
Click to expand...

Its called l2n


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Any suggestions on how to work on the kinks? I still haven't found guidance on tweaking voltages in Asrock Uefi.


Can you try the old bios? Will it let you push an older version back in?


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bernieyee*
> 
> I have a 4790K overclocked to 4.5GHz @ 1.24v.
> 
> My motherboard is a ASUS H97i-PLUS. It has no heatsink on the VRMs.
> 
> The overclock has been stable for at least a week now.
> 
> Within HWinfo, I see readings for my motherboard.
> 
> I am currently running Unigine Valley to monitor VRM temperatures, so the numbers are off. I will need to do a cold boot and a run of a Prime95/IBT to get correct min/max.
> 
> Are these temperatures fine for my OC? I am not sure what all the different temperatures are and which ones I need to take notice of to not destroy my motherboard (as I know the dangers of overclocking an i7 on a motherboard without heatsinks).
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: Currently running Prime95 and the VR T1/T2 seem to have leveled off at 97 degrees after 15 minutes. I am going to assume these are the VRMs for the motherboard.


When I had older boards years ago with the Q6600, and a 4870 w/ Aftermarket cooler, I bought some of these little heat sinks which I attached to the VRM's and drops the temps quite nicely. You can use the thermal tape or what's of it if you want, or you can scrape it off and use MX-4, Shin Etsu x23/G751 if you'd like.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/8x-Copper-HeatSink-Memory-Chipset-DDR-RAM-SDRAM-Cooler-High-Thermal-Heat-Sinks-/251519780976?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3a8fbf4870


----------



## tomterrific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flowtek*
> 
> wait, i didnt read your previous post, so.. it was ok before? at the same settings? did you overclock?
> 
> flo


I started off at stock settings across the board - installed the CPU, left all the default settings in the BIOS (except XMP for RAM). Operating the CPU at load (either P95 26.6, IBT, or Folding[email protected]) resulted in a shutdown-reboot after a few minutes. I was able to stop the shutdown-reboot cycle by disabling TurboBoost.

I then noticed a BIOS update (1.50 -> 1.80) and flashed that. This seems to have limited TurboBoost max clock from 4.4ghz to 4.2ghz. Nevertheless, with TurboBoost enabled, running CPU at load results in a shutdown-reboot.

After the BIOS update, voltages while running P95 26.6 have been 1.1008 w/o TurboBoost, and 1.1730 with.

Last night I started seeing shutdown-reboots even with TurboBoost off. However, I seem to have figured out the cause - [email protected] has been launching and running at start-up. Running P95 with that in the bg seems to have been causing the crash. After killing [email protected], P95 seems to be running fine with TurboBoost off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Can you try the old bios? Will it let you push an older version back in?


Seeing as the problem hasn't been solved by the BIOS update, and that I think I've eliminated the one problem encountered after the BIOS update, I don't think re-flashing an older BIOS version makes sense at this point.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Seeing as the problem hasn't been solved by the BIOS update, and that I think I've eliminated the one problem encountered after the BIOS update, I don't think re-flashing an older BIOS version makes sense at this point.


I didnt realize it was the reason you updated the bios in the first place.







You gonna try to OC now that you found the problem program?


----------



## tomterrific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I didnt realize it was the reason you updated the bios in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna try to OC now that you found the problem program?


I'm not trying to OC - I'm trying to get it to function with TurboBoost enabled (which I consider to be still running at "stock"/default since Intel markets that speed). I have not been able to do this since Day 1. The system shuts down and reboots (*not* BSOD) if I run a program that pushes the CPU to 100% load (P95 v 26.6, Intel Burn Test, and [email protected]).

All I've been able to do so far is determine that I can stop the system from shutting down while operating at 100% load *if I disable* Intel TurboBoost in the BIOS, which caps max CPU speed at 4.0ghz, instead of 4.2-4.4ghz.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> I'm not trying to OC - I'm trying to get it to function with TurboBoost enabled (which I consider to be still running at "stock"/default since Intel markets that speed). I have not been able to do this since Day 1. The system shuts down and reboots (*not* BSOD) if I run a program that pushes the CPU to 100% load (P95 v 26.6, Intel Burn Test, and [email protected]).
> 
> All I've been able to do so far is determine that I can stop the system from shutting down while operating at 100% load *if I disable* Intel TurboBoost in the BIOS, which caps max CPU speed at 4.0ghz, instead of 4.2-4.4ghz.


I would set your turbo on 4.4 and fix your vcore to like 1.2v and see if its stable.


----------



## tomterrific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I would set your turbo on 4.4 and fix your vcore to like 1.2v and see if its stable.


Set the vCore to override and manually put in 1.2v with turboboost on. Shutdown and rebooted. Dialed it down to 1.15. Shutdown and rebooted.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Set the vCore to override and manually put in 1.2v with turboboost on. Shutdown and rebooted. Dialed it down to 1.15. Shutdown and rebooted.


Does that mean it's stable now? Was it just that your chip wanted a little extra voltage?


----------



## tomterrific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Does that mean it's stable now? Was it just that your chip wanted a little extra voltage?


No, it's not stable. It has crashed (ie suddenly shut down and rebooted in the middle of P95), with TurboBoost enabled, at fixed voltages of 1.2, 1.15, and 1.14, in addition to stock voltage (1.173).

The only stable setting so far is 4.0ghz (turboboost disabled) at 1.1008.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> No, it's not stable. It has crashed (ie suddenly shut down and rebooted in the middle of P95), with TurboBoost enabled, at fixed voltages of 1.2, 1.15, and 1.14, in addition to stock voltage (1.173).
> 
> The only stable setting so far is 4.0ghz (turboboost disabled) at 1.1008.


Try disabling turbo and see if you are stable with the multiplyer at 44 at a given vcore. that will tell you if its just your turbo setting. It's up to you weither its worth it to persue from there. I disabled my turbo day one. Let windows controll my clocks via power settings.


----------



## Slam-It

For all those interested in the Thermal Grizzly TIM...
Now in stock at a german Shop:

https://www.caseking.de/cat/index/sCategory/108715?campaign=social/facebook/ThermalGrizzly

(don´t know if I´m alowed to post this link here, if not I´m sorry







)


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slam-It*
> 
> For all those interested in the Thermal Grizzly TIM...
> Now in stock at a german Shop:
> 
> https://www.caseking.de/cat/index/sCategory/108715?campaign=social/facebook/ThermalGrizzly
> 
> (don´t know if I´m alowed to post this link here, if not I´m sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


what is so special about this paste ? Any better than Gelid GC eXtreme?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> what is so special about this paste ? Any better than Gelid GC eXtreme?


Supposed to be better than GC Extreme for Sub-zero. How much improvement you see in daily use is unknown. Probably 1-3C.


----------



## KraxKill

I finally got my chip dialed in for 24/7OC

5.0/4.5 Unstable (Maybe at 1.5v but too scary + temps)
4.9/4.5 @ 1.34
4.8/4.5 @ 1.260
4.7/4.5 @ 1.171 (24/7OC) on all cores.
Tested three 4790K's.

This one ran significantly lower voltage at a given clock compared to the other two and got the delid/tim treatment.

H100i/Asus Z97-A


----------



## tomterrific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Try disabling turbo and see if you are stable with the multiplyer at 44 at a given vcore. that will tell you if its just your turbo setting. It's up to you weither its worth it to persue from there. I disabled my turbo day one. Let windows controll my clocks via power settings.


Disabled Turbo, set all cores to 44x multiplier, fixed vCore at 1.2v. Crashed after 2 minutes of P95 without temps ever getting above 60.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Disabled Turbo, set all cores to 44x multiplier, fixed vCore at 1.2v. Crashed after 2 minutes of P95 without temps ever getting above 60.


Work with ASRock and Intel and see if either will send an advanced replacement. You could also try a local computer store and see if they would test your CPU in something else.


----------



## bernieyee

Sounds like a bad CPU if it crashes even on stock setting.


----------



## fat4l

Guys I just tried what a difference HyperThreading can make as well as overclocking the cpu in Crysis 3









Stunning outcome..

System used:
i7 [email protected] and @5100MHz
2x8GB Corsair Dom Plat(Painted red







) 2400CL10
MSI [email protected]/1500MHz
Asus M7 Hero
Crysis [email protected] Settings

*4.4GHz HT-OFF = 65fps (cores at 99%)*


*4.4GHz HT-ON = 82fps (cores at about 85%)*


*5.1GHz HT-OFF = 79fps (cores at 99%)*


*5.1GHz HT-ON = 93fps (cores at about 85%)*


----------



## EarlZ

Nice, never really realized any game had some that much of a benefit with HT on!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Guys I just tried what a difference HyperThreading can make as well as overclocking the cpu in Crysis 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning outcome..
> 
> System used:
> i7 [email protected] and @5100MHz
> 2x8GB Corsair Dom Plat(Painted red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) 2400CL10
> MSI [email protected]/1500MHz
> Asus M7 Hero
> Crysis [email protected] Settings
> 
> *4.4GHz HT-OFF = 65fps (cores at 99%)*
> 
> 
> *4.4GHz HT-ON = 82fps (cores at about 85%)*
> 
> 
> *5.1GHz HT-OFF = 79fps (cores at 99%)*
> 
> 
> *5.1GHz HT-ON = 93fps (cores at about 85%)*


Very Nice !

thats normal if you have BF4 try multiplayer you will see good fps boost with HT on I7 FTW


----------



## tomterrific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Work with ASRock and Intel and see if either will send an advanced replacement. You could also try a local computer store and see if they would test your CPU in something else.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bernieyee*
> 
> Sounds like a bad CPU if it crashes even on stock setting.


Yeah, after some extended trial and error, I was able to determine that I could get a stable 43x clock going around 1.11v, but BSOD at 44x. Further testing led to the conclusion that there is no voltage that the CPU can run stably at 44x - up to 1.119 it BSODs. At 1.12 and above it auto shuts down.

Have requested a replacement from Intel.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Yeah, after some extended trial and error, I was able to determine that I could get a stable 43x clock going around 1.11v, but BSOD at 44x. Further testing led to the conclusion that there is no voltage that the CPU can run stably at 44x - up to 1.119 it BSODs. At 1.12 and above it auto shuts down.
> 
> Have requested a replacement from Intel.


Kinda sounds like your psu. What psu is it (sorry if youve already answered that)


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Yeah, after some extended trial and error, I was able to determine that I could get a stable 43x clock going around 1.11v, but BSOD at 44x. Further testing led to the conclusion that there is no voltage that the CPU can run stably at 44x - up to 1.119 it BSODs. At 1.12 and above it auto shuts down.
> 
> Have requested a replacement from Intel.


auto shuts down?

do you mean the pc just black screens, and is dead like someone pulled the cord (until you hit the power button) or do you mean it black screens and powers back on by itself?

because black screen with no restart = something overheating (motherboard/power supply/cpu)
black screen with a restart = not enough voltage
blue screen = any number of things


----------



## deathroll

Hey there. I think i have found out something. I've using i5-4690K and Maximus VII Hero mobo. I tried with setting core multiplier something and left Vcore auto, my system can boot and runs stable. I observed VID determined by CPU. For instance, my chip runs 4.6GHz on 1.35V (on load) while Vcore left auto. I also tried finding required voltage manually. The required Vcore for system stability was more or less same as the voltage determined by CPU.

Correct me if I'm wrong. I guess overclocking loses its mojo with Haswell's integrated voltage regulator..


----------



## tomterrific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Kinda sounds like your psu. What psu is it (sorry if youve already answered that)


EVGA Supernova G2 850w
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> auto shuts down?
> 
> do you mean the pc just black screens, and is dead like someone pulled the cord (until you hit the power button) or do you mean it black screens and powers back on by itself?
> 
> because black screen with no restart = something overheating (motherboard/power supply/cpu)
> black screen with a restart = not enough voltage
> blue screen = any number of things


Black screen with a restart. I assumed blue screen = too little voltage, black screen = too much.

I've already tried 44x at 1.2v. Will try higher. Any suggestions?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> EVGA Supernova G2 850w
> Black screen with a restart. I assumed blue screen = too little voltage, black screen = too much.
> 
> I've already tried 44x at 1.2v. Will try higher. Any suggestions?


Black screen to power off is often PSU overcurrent protection. Black screen with immediate self restart? I'm not really familiar with that.


----------



## johnjohniejonjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Yeah, after some extended trial and error, I was able to determine that I could get a stable 43x clock going around 1.11v, but BSOD at 44x. Further testing led to the conclusion that there is no voltage that the CPU can run stably at 44x - up to 1.119 it BSODs. At 1.12 and above it auto shuts down.
> 
> Have requested a replacement from Intel.


Hey, I also run on x43, I can't fully test x44 because of overheating. maybe we're having the same problem lol. Im using tower cooler btw.


----------



## tomterrific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnjohniejonjo*
> 
> Hey, I also run on x43, I can't fully test x44 because of overheating. maybe we're having the same problem lol. Im using tower cooler btw.


H100i. Temps hover at 58-61 at load. I don't think heat is the issue.


----------



## LostParticle

Has anyone tried the latest BIOS , version 1.80 , for the ASRock Z97 OC Formula? @aerotracks ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> EVGA Supernova G2 850w
> Black screen with a restart. I assumed blue screen = too little voltage, black screen = too much.
> 
> I've already tried 44x at 1.2v. Will try higher. Any suggestions?


I have the same with 4770k/VII Hero z97

its very low vcore / cach ( Uncore ) voltage set this to 1.15v manual and test oc again


----------



## tomterrific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I have the same with 4770k/VII Hero z97
> 
> its very low vcore / cach ( Uncore ) voltage set this to 1.15v manual and test oc again


I've tested 44x at 1.15 manual as well. Shutdown and restart.


----------



## johnjohniejonjo

try 1.6 or 1.75 on x44. mine is stable, but on 1.6 the test crash after 7 minutes but only occt, other test no problem. all test I've done only 10 minutes, can't take it when the temp reaches more than 80C but too afraid to delid. god help give me thy strength to improve my devil canyon performance.

btw, can you guys recommend me the best 14cm watercooler for my cpu?


----------



## Slam-It

My 4790K runs at 4.5Ghz at 1.3V (I think I can go a bit lower, but it won´t make 1.25, tested it) with the Intel XTU test it´s rock solid with max 72°C and ambient 26.5°C, cooled with h100i.
Now, I know it´s a known issue, if I stress test with prime95 smallFFT the temp instantly jumps up to 92°C (p95 v28.5 build2). I hate this ****, should I be worried or just look for other methods of testing?
Till this day with normal usage the CPU runs stable. Which programms are commonly used (or which ones are especially used by you) for testing your overclock?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Has anyone tried the latest BIOS , version 1.80 , for the ASRock Z97 OC Formula? @aerotracks ?


I don't own the board anymore, sorry








VII Gene is all I have for 1150.


----------



## johnjohniejonjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slam-It*
> 
> My 4790K runs at 4.5Ghz at 1.3V (I think I can go a bit lower, but it won´t make 1.25, tested it) with the Intel XTU test it´s rock solid with max 72°C and ambient 26.5°C, cooled with h100i.
> Now, I know it´s a known issue, if I stress test with prime95 smallFFT the temp instantly jumps up to 92°C (p95 v28.5 build2). I hate this ****, should I be worried or just look for other methods of testing?
> Till this day with normal usage the CPU runs stable. Which programms are commonly used (or which ones are especially used by you) for testing your overclock?


Hm..I like xtu because low temp and its from intel.Realbench from asus more realistic test, occt for stability test and if mine is stable on those test, I tried Prime95 to see how far my proc can reach. correct me if my method is wrong please and thanks!


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slam-It*
> 
> My 4790K runs at 4.5Ghz at 1.3V (I think I can go a bit lower, but it won´t make 1.25, tested it) with the Intel XTU test it´s rock solid with max 72°C and ambient 26.5°C, cooled with h100i.
> Now, I know it´s a known issue, if I stress test with prime95 smallFFT the temp instantly jumps up to 92°C (p95 v28.5 build2). I hate this ****, should I be worried or just look for other methods of testing?
> Till this day with normal usage the CPU runs stable. Which programms are commonly used (or which ones are especially used by you) for testing your overclock?


You should try P95 version 26.6 smallfft. The newer ones bake the Haswells.


----------



## aerotracks

I wouldn't use 26.6 on Haswell, doesn't do a good job at finding stability.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnjohniejonjo*
> 
> Hm..I like xtu because low temp and its from intel.Realbench from asus more realistic test, occt for stability test and if mine is stable on those test, I tried Prime95 to see how far my proc can reach. correct me if my method is wrong please and thanks!


If it runs stable on any one of those for a long time, you should be fine. Everyone has their program(s) of choice.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I wouldn't use 26.6 on Haswell, doesn't do a good job at finding stability.


How so, worked fine for me, as well as countless others.


----------



## Slam-It

Okay, thanks for the fast replies







p95 worked fine on my old amd fx4100, but for this, I now know, I have to use other utilities. I think I will start a short session this night to see what my CPU can do (have it since december







)


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> How so, worked fine for me, as well as countless others.


Countless others? Interesting. I did some testing with 26.6, besides being 26.6 stable not much was achieved. Custom runs with 27.9, unlike 26.6, haven't failed me in daily use.


----------



## mauley

Man I love this chip.

I am running a stable 4.6GHz OC at 1.20v. I have stress tested using P95 26.6 and AIDA64, runnning each for 6hrs one at a time. Average load temps were 76c using a Noctua NH-D14 with L.N.A fitted.

Under gaming (Witcher 3, Project Cars, GTA V) and video rendering max temps average 58-60c .


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Countless others? Interesting. I did some testing with 26.6, besides being 26.6 stable not much was achieved. Custom runs with 27.9, unlike 26.6, haven't failed me in daily use.


By countless I ment the dozen or so forums i read with multiple people posting on each, reccomending 26.6 SmallFFT for haswell. I'm not saying there aren't "better" tests to use. I'm just saying thats the program/test that I settled on that worked best for me, and that newer versions quickly overheated my 4790k without testing the computation stability.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> By countless I ment the dozen or so forums i read with multiple people posting on each, reccomending 26.6 SmallFFT for haswell. I'm not saying there aren't "better" tests to use. I'm just saying thats the program/test that I settled on that worked best for me, and that newer versions quickly overheated my 4790k without testing the computation stability.


Yup, I was just sharing my experience with 26.6. Wasn't making claims about which is best or not either








28.5 with the FMA3 feature set enabled overheats badly at higher clock rates, I wouldn't stress my overclock with that version.

The part that in my opinion makes prime tough to pass is large ffts following small ones and so on for a prolonged amount of time.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I don't own the board anymore, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VII Gene is all I have for 1150.


No worries, thank you









I've flashed it and tested it a bit - because I need to watch a film now - on a modest 4.6 core - 4.4 cache profile. I discovered that I needed +0.02V to pass the x264_latest_binaries test that I personally prefer, this time... [from 1.20V to 1.22V -- cache 1.25V].

I will test my other OC profiles, as well, and I expect them to require around the same increment. I am 99% sure that it does not have to do with the 1.80 BIOS. It has to do with the so called "burn-in" of my chip. It is not degradation, it is that after a couple of months it asks for a bit more VCore.

No problem









PS: Just out of curiosity, what CPU and motherboard are you using these days? And why haven't you kept the OC Formula? It is the best!...


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I've flashed it and tested it a bit - because I need to watch a film now - on a modest 4.6 core - 4.4 cache profile. I discovered that I needed +0.02V to pass the x264_latest_binaries test that I personally prefer, this time... [from 1.20V to 1.22V -- cache 1.25V].


That's probably just due to the rise in ambient temps in summer, I'm sure it'll be all good when fall is coming!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> PS: Just out of curiosity, what CPU and motherboard are you using these days? And why haven't you kept the OC Formula? It is the best!...


Yes, these ASRock boards were the best. I kept the Maximus VII Gene because, well, I won it. Having a lot of trouble on the RAM side, it's either the board or me







. I got myself a 5960X for benching, that's why a lot of the stuff had to go.

My good 4790k is still with me though, runs like on day one









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150606-040734aaoc9.png


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> That's probably just due to the rise in ambient temps in summer, I'm sure it'll be all good when fall is coming!


Ah yes, you're probably right! I kept a screenshot from the first time I tried-succeeded this OC and the max Core temp was 60C, whereas today when I've succeeded it again my Core Max was 72C. Ambient temp = 27C right now + I removed my two pull fans from my AIO. Anyway, Windows 10 is really fast and for the summer 4.7GHz will be enough for me. I don't game anyway, besides "Cities - Skylines", now and then.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Yes, these ASRock boards were the best. I kept the Maximus VII Gene because, well, I won it. Having a lot of trouble on the RAM side, it's either the board or me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I got myself a 5960X for benching, that's why a lot of the stuff had to go.


Okay, cool, but which motherboard do you use with your 5960X ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> My good 4790k is still with me though, runs like on day one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150606-040734aaoc9.png


Congrats, excellent chip! Back in October 2014 when I got my first i7-4790K I think Silicon_Lottery did not exist. Then it went the ITPP way for me...


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Ah yes, you're probably right! I kept a screenshot from the first time I tried-succeeded this OC and the max Core temp was 60C, whereas today when I've succeeded it again my Core Max was 72C. Ambient


Ahhaha same here, still have the first OC screenie on my drive. Got the chip in late October, maxtemp 61C then, now 71C.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://abload.de/image.php?img=4800_1220_1344_2o9ul1.png


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay, cool, but which motherboard do you use with your 5960X ?


I got the MSI SLI Plus in basically what was a 1:1 trade for the Z97 OCF. It doesn't have the modified socket, but clocks pretty well and quite decent on the memory side.

PS: In daily usage, the 5960X doesn't feel any faster.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I got the MSI SLI Plus in basically what was a 1:1 trade for the Z97 OCF. It doesn't have the modified socket, but clocks pretty well and quite decent on the memory side.
> 
> PS: In daily usage, the 5960X doesn't feel any faster.


I've googled it! It looks "too black - too strong!" I hope you're happy with it. I'd go for an ASRock again, but I suppose you had some kind of a deal - agreement. I will wait for Skylake.

Off I go for the 3rd season of "*Orange is the New Black*" !









Thank you.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I've googled it! It looks "too black - too strong!" I hope you're happy with it. I'd go for an ASRock again, but I suppose you had some kind of a deal - agreement. I will wait for Skylake.
> 
> Off I go for the 3rd season of "*Orange is the New Black*" !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Yup, their new board is.. (pun in 3,2,).. killing it. X99M Killer 3.1 seems the new go-to board, first place at the computex G.Skill OC competition was won with it.

Have a good one


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> PS: In daily usage, the 5960X doesn't feel any faster.


Hard to go faster than instant


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> PS: In daily usage, the 5960X doesn't feel any faster.


Unless your daily usage is making panoramas, compressing and editing video at the same time.

For daily usage, hey get a 20W device with a web browser and video output. You won't notice the difference since most daily usage apps are unoptimized anyway. Firefox


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Unless your daily usage is making panoramas, compressing and editing video at the same time.
> 
> For daily usage, hey get a 20W device with a web browser and video output. You won't notice the difference since most daily usage apps are unoptimized anyway. Firefox


I got it for benching and not for browsing the web, so it's all good


----------



## Slam-It

Overclock done for now, here is what I (the 4790k) achieved:

Intel i7 4790K Batch: L439B629
Cooler: Corsair h100i with standard thermal paste
Stock Vcore: 1.1809V
Coreclock: 4.8Ghz
Vcore: 1.36V
Coretemp Intel XTU: 80°C
Coretemp OCCT: 85°C
ambient temp: 26.5°C

Stability tested with Intel XTU and OCCT for several hours each, also stable in normal use and gaming (sry no temps here). This clock will not be used in everyday tasks, have to find a suitable clock with an acceptable amount of Vcore.
Here is a screenshot I made before lowering the Vcore


I wasn´t able to reach a clock of 4.9Ghz with 1.38V Vcore which is my limit with the h100i. Maybe I´ll start a new session when I have a real water cooling setup but that´s it for now


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slam-It*
> 
> Overclock done for now, here is what I (the 4790k) achieved:
> 
> Intel i7 4790K Batch: L439B629
> Cooler: Corsair h100i with standard thermal paste
> Stock Vcore: 1.1809V
> Coreclock: 4.8Ghz
> Vcore: 1.36V
> Coretemp Intel XTU: 80°C
> Coretemp OCCT: 85°C
> ambient temp: 26.5°C
> 
> Stability tested with Intel XTU and OCCT for several hours each, also stable in normal use and gaming (sry no temps here). This clock will not be used in everyday tasks, have to find a suitable clock with an acceptable amount of Vcore.
> Here is a screenshot I made before lowering the Vcore
> 
> 
> I wasn´t able to reach a clock of 4.9Ghz with 1.38V Vcore which is my limit with the h100i. Maybe I´ll start a new session when I have a real water cooling setup but that´s it for now


what method/test/setting did u use in occt ?


----------



## Slam-It

CPU:OCCT: 64 bits, large data set and all threads


----------



## JackCY

Delid it.


----------



## iRev_olution

Question -

I'm currently running a 4790k @4.8GHZ 1.220v safe under custom water cooling loop.

I want to push it to 5GHZ. You think it is ok for daily use?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> Question -
> 
> I'm currently running a 4790k @4.8GHZ 1.220v safe under custom water cooling loop.
> 
> I want to push it to 5GHZ. You think it is ok for daily use?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


I keep seeing posts not to go over 1.3v so if you can get it to 5GHz with 1.3v or less it should be fine as long as you can keep the temps down.


----------



## iRev_olution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I keep seeing posts not to go over 1.3v so if you can get it to 5GHz with 1.3v or less it should be fine as long as you can keep the temps down.


My temps during gaming - 45c max
Benchmarking - I've seen it hit 49c
ide: 23c

I mean it is winter here in Australia atm so temps are pretty cool.


----------



## electro2u

Wow those are crazy low temps. And 1.22v is extremely good for 4.8ghz. You can go higher than 1.3v with good cooling. Just keep temps below 75c and you can go to 1.4v. For benching especially.


----------



## Sharkradical

Hello everybody!
I have been lurking the thread for a while but decided against posting until i had some results to share with everyone!

OK, so I am no computer pro and this is the first time that I have OC'd a cpu. After much reading and research and testing I think I have achieved a stable OC of 4.6 ghz @ 1.21v (my default VID is 1.072v and my cooling is the H100i gtx)

To test stability at this OC i ran OCCT Large data set, 64 bits and all 8 threads for 8h30m with no error and avg temps hovering around 65-72 degrees with a max temp of 81 celsius.

I also ran this:


So guys, this looks stable to me - which is fantastic because from my understanding that puts my chip in a high tier - but is there anything that I have overlooked? Any additional tests i should run?


----------



## iRev_olution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Wow those are crazy low temps. And 1.22v is extremely good for 4.8ghz. You can go higher than 1.3v with good cooling. Just keep temps below 75c and you can go to 1.4v. For benching especially.


Thanks mate. Like I said, the weather in sydney is quite cool at the moment. 17c atm but during the night down to -7-10c degrees.
I havent had any problems with the CPU so far. My GTX 980 however, causing a stirr with overclocking lol.

I want to run 5GHZ stable for 24/7 use - Gaming, video rendering, website coding etc.

I'll post some screenshots of CPUZ soon.

Mike


----------



## iRev_olution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharkradical*
> 
> Hello everybody!
> I have been lurking the thread for a while but decided against posting until i had some results to share with everyone!
> 
> OK, so I am no computer pro and this is the first time that I have OC'd a cpu. After much reading and research and testing I think I have achieved a stable OC of 4.6 ghz @ 1.21v (my default VID is 1.072v and my cooling is the H100i gtx)
> 
> To test stability at this OC i ran OCCT Large data set, 64 bits and all 8 threads for 8h30m with no error and avg temps hovering around 65-72 degrees with a max temp of 81 celsius.
> 
> I also ran this:
> 
> 
> So guys, this looks stable to me - which is fantastic because from my understanding that puts my chip in a high tier - but is there anything that I have overlooked? Any additional tests i should run?


sounds a bit silly but since you've ran test for 8 hours, I would probably start doing some gaming.

Run some high demanding games like Witcher 3 and watch the temps.

You can always run intel burn test for a few hours. It will put a heavy load on the CPU with high temps but that's normal.

Mike


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Hey guys.

I'm stressing a little about my temps again.
Do these seem right, after a few hours stint of Witcher 3 I noticed my temps were about max 61c.
I'm using a top mounted H110 with Noctua fans in pull.

System is 4790k, Maximus VII Hero, G-Skill trident 2400Mhz DDR3.

Just got a 4.4Ghz boost lock on all cores using offset voltage mode of -0.010.
AIDA64 using a FPU stress levels out at 73c.

Here's a run of XTU:

http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b607/schoolofmonkey2/IMG_zpseyowhdst.jpeg

Do the temps seem ok?


----------



## Sharkradical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> sounds a bit silly but since you've ran test for 8 hours, I would probably start doing some gaming.
> 
> Run some high demanding games like Witcher 3 and watch the temps.
> 
> You can always run intel burn test for a few hours. It will put a heavy load on the CPU with high temps but that's normal.
> 
> Mike


Hey Mike, I am still using my old 460 while i wait for my 980 ti to arrive so I wont be playing anything that intensive thanks for the suggestion tho!

Btw i just got back from Macca's and found my pc locked up, mouse unresponsive, ctrl alt del not working, no stress test running and the clock stuck at 2:15 (it was 2:18 when i got home). Is this cause for concern? i have no idea why this would have happened since ive been stress testing most of the day


----------



## iRev_olution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharkradical*
> 
> Hey Mike, I am still using my old 460 while i wait for my 980 ti to arrive so I wont be playing anything that intensive thanks for the suggestion tho!
> 
> Btw i just got back from Macca's and found my pc locked up, mouse unresponsive, ctrl alt del not working, no stress test running and the clock stuck at 2:15 (it was 2:18 when i got home). Is this cause for concern? i have no idea why this would have happened since ive been stress testing most of the day


From AUS? lol.

Ok, did you get any BSOD? What OS are you running?

Seems like the CPU was hanging. You might want to increase v core. I don't think the computer is running stable at the moment.

I would increase v core probably .010-.025 etc and run intel burn test. Once past, run your benchmarks to see any significant gains/losses.
Then run your stress test tools to see if it's stable.

To be honest - my CPU overclocking process was really simple. My EVGA z97 Classified motherboard overclocks like a machine.
I never had problems since. But i run mine on water.

Are you on air or water?

Mike


----------



## Sharkradical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> From AUS? lol.
> 
> Ok, did you get any BSOD? What OS are you running?
> 
> Seems like the CPU was hanging. You might want to increase v core. I don't think the computer is running stable at the moment.
> 
> I would increase v core probably .010-.025 etc and run intel burn test. Once past, run your benchmarks to see any significant gains/losses.
> Then run your stress test tools to see if it's stable.
> 
> To be honest - my CPU overclocking process was really simple. My EVGA z97 Classified motherboard overclocks like a machine.
> I never had problems since. But i run mine on water.
> 
> Are you on air or water?
> 
> Mike


Yeah man from aus








didnt get any BSOD, I am running win 7 ultimate 64 bit and i am using the h100i gtx cooler (water)
Ill try this out for sure mike
Do you have any idea why my cpu would stay 'stable' for 8hrs of OCCT aswell as some IBT, AIDA64, Prime95, Intel XTU but then 'hang' like this when idling? the temps were <30 when i saw it frozen.
Ive made no changes so far since the 'hang' and it hasnt happened again even when playing some borderlands 2 and farcry 3 to test in game environment, although those games wasnt doing much to load the cpu


----------



## iRev_olution

There could be many factors. What sort of power supply you're running? What sort of rating is it?

Did you have any logs opened when running the stress tests? You would want to look at temps to v core consistency.

If you didn't do as above earlier, just try booting again with the same overclock settings and run stress tests again. I always use Intel burner as a start to see if stable at a short length load.
See how you go.

Mike


----------



## Sharkradical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I'm stressing a little about my temps again.
> Do these seem right, after a few hours stint of Witcher 3 I noticed my temps were about max 61c.
> I'm using a top mounted H110 with Noctua fans in pull.
> 
> System is 4790k, Maximus VII Hero, G-Skill trident 2400Mhz DDR3.
> 
> Just got a 4.4Ghz boost lock on all cores using offset voltage mode of -0.010.
> AIDA64 using a FPU stress levels out at 73c.
> 
> Here's a run of XTU:
> 
> http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b607/schoolofmonkey2/IMG_zpseyowhdst.jpeg
> 
> Do the temps seem ok?


I'm probably not the best person to give advice here given my post count but I have read that haswells have high temps. Idk about W3 since ive never played it but we have similar temps even though I am running 200mhz faster. There might be some problem, there might not be. Have you tried checking the direction of your fans on the radiator? You may have made the same mistake that my, erm... friend, made. He setup his CLC on his brand spankin new cpu only to realise that he'd mounted his radiator as an exhaust and was getting way higher temps then he should've been. Bloody idiot I tell ya!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> There could be many factors. What sort of power supply you're running? What sort of rating is it?
> 
> Did you have any logs opened when running the stress tests? You would want to look at temps to v core consistency.
> 
> If you didn't do as above earlier, just try booting again with the same overclock settings and run stress tests again. I always use Intel burner as a start to see if stable at a short length load.
> See how you go.
> 
> Mike


Yeah I had CPU-Z, XTU and CoreTemp open to monitor temps and voltage. I have set a manual static VID of 1.210 and this is what is displayed in all the monitoring programs. Asus' Ai Suite 3 and uefi bios puts the VID at roughly 0.01 higher than whatever i set it as in the bios which is slightly confusing but otherwise voltages are always constant. The PSU I am using is a Seasonic M12II 850w with rating 80+ bronze.

I havent started adding voltage at all yet and I am still at 4.6 @ 1.210v. As you suggested I ran IBT and passed so followed that up with AIDA64 first 4 options for 3h20m. VID as I said is constant at 1.210 and temps were 69,60,69,63 at the end with max of 75,76,73,72 so idk what caused that hang at idle earlier today because this oc seems, according to what Ive learnt from the internet, stable.
I am not sure what to do from here, as a new, inexperienced OC'er I feel the next step should be to decrease voltage and find the lowest I can go then ramp up the multipliers/VID to find the chips limits. What do you think?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharkradical*
> 
> I'm probably not the best person to give advice here given my post count but I have read that haswells have high temps. Idk about W3 since ive never played it but we have similar temps even though I am running 200mhz faster. There might be some problem, there might not be. Have you tried checking the direction of your fans on the radiator? You may have made the same mistake that my, erm... friend, made. He setup his CLC on his brand spankin new cpu only to realise that he'd mounted his radiator as an exhaust and was getting way higher temps then he should've been. Bloody idiot I tell ya!
> Yeah I had CPU-Z, XTU and CoreTemp open to monitor temps and voltage. I have set a manual static VID of 1.210 and this is what is displayed in all the monitoring programs. Asus' Ai Suite 3 and uefi bios puts the VID at roughly 0.01 higher than whatever i set it as in the bios which is slightly confusing but otherwise voltages are always constant. The PSU I am using is a Seasonic M12II 850w with rating 80+ bronze.
> 
> I havent started adding voltage at all yet and I am still at 4.6 @ 1.210v. As you suggested I ran IBT and passed so followed that up with AIDA64 first 4 options for 3h20m. VID as I said is constant at 1.210 and temps were 69,60,69,63 at the end with max of 75,76,73,72 so idk what caused that hang at idle earlier today because this oc seems, according to what Ive learnt from the internet, stable.
> I am not sure what to do from here, as a new, inexperienced OC'er I feel the next step should be to decrease voltage and find the lowest I can go then ramp up the multipliers/VID to find the chips limits. What do you think?


You cannot compare temps directly without knowing what ambient temps are.

If it was 20c in your house and 30c in his it would appear hotter than yours with equivalent cooling.


----------



## iRev_olution

How old is the power supply? I might suggest getting a gold + psu but it seems like you have plenty of power to deliver.

I would strictly OC via the bios and not use the ASUS AI software. You may want to follow OC tutorials for your particular motherboard and CPU. My EVGA motherboard was designed for overclocking and it does it really well without me playing with numbers lol. My Experiences with ASUS motherboards are you have to configure a lot of options for CPU OC. But also very easy thanks to ASUS. I'm getting off topic but you would want to have a look at tutorials. jayztwocents on YouTube has a good tutorial on OC CPUs you might want to watch them and get a feel on it.

Temps seem ok as long as it's not getting hotter. Don't forget we're in winter and temps Are really cool. Summer is where you might have a problem. To the suggestion of decreasing V, I would increase not decrease. its ok to "overpower" your CPU slightly to find a stable clock and then working back to decrease voltage and be stable.

If you're running stable at the moment I would probably try doing some daily tasks to see what hangs. You can always find your boot logs and see if windows has logged what happened.

Mike


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> My temps during gaming - 45c max
> Benchmarking - I've seen it hit 49c
> ide: 23c
> 
> I mean it is winter here in Australia atm so temps are pretty cool.


My previous chip was similar to urs.
4.8G_1.22v
For 4.9G it needed about 1.29v.
5G was stable.....but not completelly. Couldnt pass OCCT:CPU not even for 10 mins. Couldnt pass RealBench H264 x 10 tiems in a loop either. I tried this up to 1.4v.

Ur chip may be different.

Also I would advice you to use proper stability test programs and not Aida64, XTU. I recommend RealBench H264x10 and also at least 2 hours of stress test. OCCT:CPU is also very good.
RB h264 x 10 is very fast (15-20 mins) but it rly shows how stable u are.
Temp wise, its nice! Show us some screens mate, so we can compare. For example in XTU bench or H264x10(realbench)









Also its kind of known fact that cpu will need a bit more voltage +0.02v after some time(burn in?)...2 weeks?

This happened to my currect CPU as well. I can do 5G ~1.29v (easy pass OCCT:CPU 1h and H264x10 or 4 hours in RB stress) but it used to be 1.28v.
For 5.1G now I use 1.35v under water(60C max in realbench on the hottest core, 52C on the coldest core) while it needed 1.34v to pass H264 x10 or 4 hours in RB stress test.

edit:// this is all with abut 21-22C ambient temp


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> You cannot compare temps directly without knowing what ambient temps are.
> 
> If it was 20c in your house and 30c in his it would appear hotter than yours with equivalent cooling.


It's 18c and raining on the Gold Coast tonight, so I'd say the house today would of been at least 21 - 23c when I took the screenshot.

In saying that, my H110's radiator was full of fine dust, I had given it a blow out a few days ago, but it didn't get everything (H110 is 12 months old now), so I gave it a Isopropyl alcohol and warm water bath, soaked it in straight Isopropyl alcohol then blew it out with a shop vac. (Have a few 5 litre bottles of Isopropyl alcohol for cleaning swords).
Rad is a heck of a lot cleaner, though some of the dust might need a fine paintbrush to remove, but temps are a few degrees lower than prior.

Though unlike Sharkradical's results of 65 - 72c on OCCT mine are about 76c but never went over.

Seems since the latest VII Hero bios update temps have been a little higher.

System only has to last me till this time next month then we do a system rotation (wife gets the 4790k), Will be building a X99 5930k machine with the new H110i GT, temps will be much lower then..lol


----------



## Sharkradical

Oh yeah Wirerat... didnt think of that.

Btw Mike its a brand new PSU and I am not using the auto OC software either in Ai Suite or the bios since it OC'd me to 4.5ghz @ 1.3v. Having seen OC videos previously from jayztwocents and linustechtips I KNEW I could do better especially since my stock VID is 1.072v. When you say that your board OC well and you didnt have to play with numbers, what do you mean? Did you use software that came with the mobo?

Is it possible for an OC cpu to hang at idle just as some one off malfunction? Or is this proof that this OC is definitely unstable?
Because I cant understand how this machine can stay stable through 8hrs of OCCT CPU and 3hrs of AIDA64 aswell as IBT and anything else im throwing at it but then hang at idle that one time

Also looked into boot logs... thats getting a little beyond my scope of knowledge. I think I will leave everything as it is for now and continue using this OC for daily computing like you said and see if it happens again. As far as I know its ok to do this but can someone tell me if its bad for the cpu to use this 'wait and see' approach?


----------



## Thrillsy

Hi, I've read some where cache voltage should never exceed CPU VID.

So does any one know if you cause degradation by running the CPU cache voltage a lot higher than CPU voltage, for example CPU x46 stock voltage, CPU Cache voltage x46 @ 1.290v?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> Hi, I've read some where cache voltage should never exceed CPU VID.
> 
> So does any one know if you cause degradation by running the CPU cache voltage a lot higher than CPU voltage, for example CPU x46 stock voltage, CPU Cache voltage x46 @ 1.290v?


My stock cache is 1.2v and my stock vid is 1.160 under load.
I dont think it would cause degradation on the cache being higher alone.

Now that being said. I see no reason to run cache at 1.290v. There just is not evidence of gains worth pushing it.

I suggest taking whatever 1.2v or 1.180v gives you. Something like 4.0-4.4 cache is all you need.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

This mornings run of AIDA64, was run for 30 minutes.
Guessing the temps are fine for a top mount exhausting rad.

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/aida64_zpshy9kc2k1.jpeg.html


----------



## electro2u

The temps are excellent. I do think AIDA64 is pretty forgiving, though. I would take a look at the first post of this thread and try x264. You probably won't see much more temp but it's a much better stability indicator. Then again stability testing stock multi isn't so important.


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> My stock cache is 1.2v and my stock vid is 1.160 under load.
> I dont think it would cause degradation on the cache being higher alone.
> 
> Now that being said. I see no reason to run cache at 1.290v. There just is not evidence of gains worth pushing it.
> 
> I suggest taking whatever 1.2v or 1.180v gives you. Something like 4.0-4.4 cache is all you need.


Yeah, i just wanted to know if what i had read had any validity to it.

Anyhow I read posts on here this biker dude had degradation then he ended up giving his wife the chip. I know volts give degradation but wasn't so sure if low CPU VID and a high Cache VID would speed up this process on either. I won't try 46/46 i'm over the moon on 49/46 was just having a think thats all, I guess thats how the queston arose & reading it else where


----------



## iRev_olution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> My previous chip was similar to urs.
> 4.8G_1.22v
> For 4.9G it needed about 1.29v.
> 5G was stable.....but not completelly. Couldnt pass OCCT:CPU not even for 10 mins. Couldnt pass RealBench H264 x 10 tiems in a loop either. I tried this up to 1.4v.
> 
> Ur chip may be different.
> 
> Also I would advice you to use proper stability test programs and not Aida64, XTU. I recommend RealBench H264x10 and also at least 2 hours of stress test. OCCT:CPU is also very good.
> RB h264 x 10 is very fast (15-20 mins) but it rly shows how stable u are.
> Temp wise, its nice! Show us some screens mate, so we can compare. For example in XTU bench or H264x10(realbench)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also its kind of known fact that cpu will need a bit more voltage +0.02v after some time(burn in?)...2 weeks?
> 
> This happened to my currect CPU as well. I can do 5G ~1.29v (easy pass OCCT:CPU 1h and H264x10 or 4 hours in RB stress) but it used to be 1.28v.
> For 5.1G now I use 1.35v under water(60C max in realbench on the hottest core, 52C on the coldest core) while it needed 1.34v to pass H264 x10 or 4 hours in RB stress test.
> 
> edit:// this is all with abut 21-22C ambient temp


nice! im going to give 5GHZ a crack tonight and see if I can get it stable. Screenshots coming soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharkradical*
> 
> Oh yeah Wirerat... didnt think of that.
> 
> Btw Mike its a brand new PSU and I am not using the auto OC software either in Ai Suite or the bios since it OC'd me to 4.5ghz @ 1.3v. Having seen OC videos previously from jayztwocents and linustechtips I KNEW I could do better especially since my stock VID is 1.072v. When you say that your board OC well and you didnt have to play with numbers, what do you mean? Did you use software that came with the mobo?
> 
> Is it possible for an OC cpu to hang at idle just as some one off malfunction? Or is this proof that this OC is definitely unstable?
> Because I cant understand how this machine can stay stable through 8hrs of OCCT CPU and 3hrs of AIDA64 aswell as IBT and anything else im throwing at it but then hang at idle that one time
> 
> Also looked into boot logs... thats getting a little beyond my scope of knowledge. I think I will leave everything as it is for now and continue using this OC for daily computing like you said and see if it happens again. As far as I know its ok to do this but can someone tell me if its bad for the cpu to use this 'wait and see' approach?


Ok. I wouldnt go off your stock voltage is low so that means you have plenty of room to OC. When you're pushing beyond the boost clocks, you will be increasing voltage to maintain a stable overclock speed. That could be any number. Just look at the spreadsheet on the first page, every CPU is different. All CPU behave differently as well (voltage tolerance, temps etc).

My mobo doesnt require me to change too many things which made my OC experience easier. I'm not sure if ASUS have a similar concept with OC. Like suggested before, you will want to check out video tutorials and tutorials on overclock.net for ASUS and Intel Devil Canyon chipsets. Especially if this is your first time!

I'm not sure why your CPU would behave like that, hence why it would be good to see window logs to see if it was driver/software/hardware etc issue. I would say run some more test and see if you get the same result. You pretty much want to get the same issue to occur again. Record what you did and you will know if its the OC causing the problem or what i suggested before.

You might want to look into "delid" method if you want to see increase in mhz +++

I'm not a pro at overclocking but as suggested - read tutorials and educate yourself around overclocking. It will pay off for future projects!

Mike


----------



## iRev_olution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> My previous chip was similar to urs.
> 4.8G_1.22v
> For 4.9G it needed about 1.29v.
> 5G was stable.....but not completelly. Couldnt pass OCCT:CPU not even for 10 mins. Couldnt pass RealBench H264 x 10 tiems in a loop either. I tried this up to 1.4v.
> 
> Ur chip may be different.
> 
> Also I would advice you to use proper stability test programs and not Aida64, XTU. I recommend RealBench H264x10 and also at least 2 hours of stress test. OCCT:CPU is also very good.
> RB h264 x 10 is very fast (15-20 mins) but it rly shows how stable u are.
> Temp wise, its nice! Show us some screens mate, so we can compare. For example in XTU bench or H264x10(realbench)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also its kind of known fact that cpu will need a bit more voltage +0.02v after some time(burn in?)...2 weeks?
> 
> This happened to my currect CPU as well. I can do 5G ~1.29v (easy pass OCCT:CPU 1h and H264x10 or 4 hours in RB stress) but it used to be 1.28v.
> For 5.1G now I use 1.35v under water(60C max in realbench on the hottest core, 52C on the coldest core) while it needed 1.34v to pass H264 x10 or 4 hours in RB stress test.
> 
> edit:// this is all with abut 21-22C ambient temp





Screens of my recent intel stress test. Hope that's some proof


----------



## Sharkradical

When it comes to boot logs I've found my way to msconfig.exe and checked boot log but unless the log has a big red arrow pointing at the culprit I would have no idea how to read the data. In saying that my cpu hang again earlier today while running memtest86 off of a bootable usb 1h20m in. Unfortunately I don't have the boot log for this. When I get the time I will run memtest86 again on stock settings (i didnt do memtest before OC) and on 4.6ghz @ 1.210 volts to see what happens and go from there. So far the cpu has hung twice about 24 hrs between each hang and both times there was no major workload on the cpu. These hangs have only occured when I am outside stock settings. Im not sure if this is the right place to be posting about my issue, originally I just wanted someone with experience to look over my OC settings and give me a yay or nay and its become a whole different beast all on its own. Should I make my own thread??


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharkradical*
> 
> When it comes to boot logs I've found my way to msconfig.exe and checked boot log but unless the log has a big red arrow pointing at the culprit I would have no idea how to read the data. In saying that my cpu hang again earlier today while running memtest86 off of a bootable usb 1h20m in. Unfortunately I don't have the boot log for this. When I get the time I will run memtest86 again on stock settings (i didnt do memtest before OC) and on 4.6ghz @ 1.210 volts to see what happens and go from there. So far the cpu has hung twice about 24 hrs between each hang and both times there was no major workload on the cpu. These hangs have only occured when I am outside stock settings. Im not sure if this is the right place to be posting about my issue, originally I just wanted someone with experience to look over my OC settings and give me a yay or nay and its become a whole different beast all on its own. Should I make my own thread??


You'll probably get good help in this thread. For a quick and dirty OC I would probably want to run [email protected], verify if it is stable or not and then start adjusting from there. The memtest fail is interesting but maybe doesn't mean anything other than your OC wasn't stable.

Generally, the best first step is to verify stock is stable... but I'm lazy and I never actually do that.


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> nice! im going to give 5GHZ a crack tonight and see if I can get it stable. Screenshots coming soon.
> Ok. I wouldnt go off your stock voltage is low so that means you have plenty of room to OC. When you're pushing beyond the boost clocks, you will be increasing voltage to maintain a stable overclock speed. That could be any number. Just look at the spreadsheet on the first page, every CPU is different. All CPU behave differently as well (voltage tolerance, temps etc).
> 
> My mobo doesnt require me to change too many things which made my OC experience easier. I'm not sure if ASUS have a similar concept with OC. Like suggested before, you will want to check out video tutorials and tutorials on overclock.net for ASUS and Intel Devil Canyon chipsets. Especially if this is your first time!
> 
> I'm not sure why your CPU would behave like that, hence why it would be good to see window logs to see if it was driver/software/hardware etc issue. I would say run some more test and see if you get the same result. You pretty much want to get the same issue to occur again. Record what you did and you will know if its the OC causing the problem or what i suggested before.
> 
> You might want to look into "delid" method if you want to see increase in mhz +++
> 
> I'm not a pro at overclocking but as suggested - read tutorials and educate yourself around overclocking. It will pay off for future projects!
> 
> Mike


I'm still well under the impression after reading many posts across a lot of forums that 3rd and 4th gen CPU's are not walled off by heat, members with custom loops hitting 45-55c and still no gains, or maybe its all bollocks.


----------



## iRev_olution

What do you mean by walled by heat?

Increase voltage = more heat


----------



## Thrillsy

Yes, you're right.

Poorly seated IHS on that new TIM or the TIM from the manufacturer pretty much stops you, 100c temps. I know the temps are horrific as soon as you start to add volts.

But, what i mean is sometimes no matter how cool some chips can be you aren't necessarily going to be able to hold an extra 100Mhz even on 75c @ 1.470v for example.


----------



## Thrillsy

Double posting, i accidentally quoted my previous post. Admin you can delete this


----------



## iRev_olution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> Yes, you're right.
> 
> Poorly seated IHS on that new TIM or the TIM from the manufacturer pretty much stops you, 100c temps. I know the temps are horrific as soon as you start to add volts.
> 
> But, what i mean is sometimes no matter how cool some chips can be you aren't necessarily going to be able to hold an extra 100Mhz even on 75c @ 1.470v for example.


That's true. I tried to oc to 5GHZ last night. no success at all. Windows would not last a second once booted.


----------



## iRev_olution

Might have to try 4.9ghz tonight


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> That's true. I tried to oc to 5GHZ last night. no success at all. Windows would not last a second once booted.


I had much more success with OCing to ~4.7 with the BIOS and then using my mobos OC software to reach 5 once Windows boots.

Best is a tad over 5.1 but not long enough to validate. Still have an ounce of faith in 5.1 but I'm taking a break and taking a swing at Super Pi 1M for hwbot


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> I'm still well under the impression after reading many posts across a lot of forums that 3rd and 4th gen CPU's are not walled off by heat, members with custom loops hitting 45-55c and still no gains, or maybe its all bollocks.


well lower temp helps but the question is if its enough. On my last chip i lowered the temp by about 30-35C and I gained 100Mhz really. Lets talk some more specific numbers.
[email protected]_1.35v (Noctua NH-D15, No-delid), 4.9K no go
[email protected]_1.30v (Noctua NH-D15, Delided), dropped 10C, 4.9K still no go
[email protected]_1.22v (Custom loop, delided), dropped another 25C(35C in total), 4.9K stable at ~1.30v, 5G no go.

So delid may help you in you are on "the edge" and may add another 100MHz and may not. Certainly theres a wall that you cant pass just by just adding more volts but only by lowering the temps and adding more volts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> That's true. I tried to oc to 5GHZ last night. no success at all. Windows would not last a second once booted.


Is the chip delided ? What volts ur using ? Try realbench + coretemp screens


----------



## iRev_olution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> well lower temp helps but the question is if its enough. On my last chip i lowered the temp by about 30-35C and I gained 100Mhz really. Lets talk some more specific numbers.
> [email protected]_1.35v (Noctua NH-D15, No-delid), 4.9K no go
> [email protected]_1.30v (Noctua NH-D15, Delided), dropped 10C, 4.9K still no go
> [email protected]_1.22v (Custom loop, delided), dropped another 25C(35C in total), 4.9K stable at ~1.30v, 5G no go.
> 
> So delid may help you in you are on "the edge" and may add another 100MHz and may not. Certainly theres a wall that you cant pass just by just adding more volts but only by lowering the temps and adding more volts.
> Is the chip delided ? What volts ur using ? Try realbench + coretemp screens


EDIT: nvm ill run it


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> EDIT: nvm ill run it


hehe


----------



## fyzzz

Hi i have a 4690k that is stable at 4.7 ghz at 1.25v on a noctua nh-u14s. I have almost gotten 4.9 ghz stable at around 1.4v and thinking about to try to getting it stable at 1.4v plus. But 5 ghz is impossible, I can give it tons volts and it wouldn't even get into windows.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Hi i have a 4690k that is stable at 4.7 ghz at 1.25v on a noctua nh-u14s. I have almost gotten 4.9 ghz stable at around 1.4v and thinking about to try to getting it stable at 1.4v plus. But 5 ghz is impossible, I can give it tons volts and it wouldn't even get into windows.


Is it Handbrake/x265 encoding stable? I found that x265 loads more than x264 and probably uses more complex instructions like AVX that heat the CPU more.

If that is without deliding it's a nice chip.


----------



## MikeDavo

Just picked up a 4790k and Asus Hero vii and looks like I got a decent chip. Im able to get 4.7ghz stable on all cores with HT enabled @ 1.2volts after running aida64, prime95, 3dmark with max temps reaching 83c, voltage spiked to 1.213volts. Ram is set to XMP of 1866mhz and uncore set to 42 @ 1.2volts. Was able to up it to 4.8ghz on all cores HT enabled @ 1.2volts and pass tests but would freeze when playing battlefeild4 (not BSOD) though. Cooling the chip with a Kraken X60. My old 4670k could only do 4.4ghz stable with 1.295volts so Im stoked!. All good for a 24/7 OC...Yeah!


----------



## Said Nobody

Anyone used a 4970k with a h100i yet?


----------



## MrGrim999

OC newbie here! I followed the guide instructions on the first page of this thread and had a question. The i7 4790k was used as the example and said to use 1.2v for cpu vcore to start with. Is this ok to start with the i5-4690k as well? So far, I used HWINFO64 to monitor temps and Intel XTU stress tests and benchmarking. 1st time at 4.3ghz then tried 4.4ghz both using same cpu vcore 1.2v. The cpu core temps didn't go past 67C. Being a newbie, I just want to make sure I'm not using too high a voltage to start at....


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Is it Handbrake/x265 encoding stable? I found that x265 loads more than x264 and probably uses more complex instructions like AVX that heat the CPU more.
> 
> If that is without deliding it's a nice chip.


Well I have never been so picky about stability, I just run aida 64 for one hour or more and game some after that. I run the 4,7 ghz everyday and haven't got any bsod. I will probably try the one's you mentioned, just to see if it can hold up.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGrim999*
> 
> OC newbie here! I followed the guide instructions on the first page of this thread and had a question. The i7 4790k was used as the example and said to use 1.2v for cpu vcore to start with. Is this ok to start with the i5-4690k as well? So far, I used HWINFO64 to monitor temps and Intel XTU stress tests and benchmarking. 1st time at 4.3ghz then tried 4.4ghz both using same cpu vcore 1.2v. The cpu core temps didn't go past 67C. Being a newbie, I just want to make sure I'm not using too high a voltage to start at....


whatever applies to the i7 applies to the i5


----------



## Slam-It

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Said Nobody*
> 
> Anyone used a 4970k with a h100i yet?


If you mean a 4790k, Yes








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slam-It*
> 
> Intel i7 4790K Batch: L439B629
> Cooler: Corsair h100i with standard thermal paste
> Stock Vcore: 1.1809V
> Coreclock: 4.8Ghz
> Vcore: 1.36V
> Coretemp Intel XTU: 80°C
> Coretemp OCCT: 85°C
> ambient temp: 26.5°C


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Is it Handbrake/x265 encoding stable? I found that x265 loads more than x264 and probably uses more complex instructions like AVX that heat the CPU more.
> 
> If that is without deliding it's a nice chip.


well but it really depends on what you are doing on ur pc. If you want to be game stable I dont thing U need to go this crazy high and be stable at everyting you can possibly throw on ur cpu.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> well but it really depends on what you are doing on ur pc. If you want to be game stable I dont thing U need to go this crazy high and be stable at everyting you can possibly throw on ur cpu.


Well, I've done many continuous hours of x264 at once, for many times and other stressing. Yet after a year the chip aged, settled in and when running Handbrake x265 maybe even x264 it would BSOD. Can't much bump the voltage since it's getting over 1.3V so I had to go down to 4.5GHz and even then give it a boost of 0.01V so it's stable for x265/4. Gaming yeah, gaming doesn't care about CPU really, I have one simulator that does need up to 90% on a core and up to 80% total but it didn't cause issues, the simulator is unoptimized IMHO, crappy Italian work. Most games don't need more than 40% total, about half the CPU usage.

I don't aim for Prime/AVX stress stable, since that is insane without deliding and will cook even a stock chip with the temperatures.
But I consider encoding and working with video a common thing to do, one of which is able to load the CPU decently.


----------



## MisoMiso

Anyone with a 4790k use a Haswell E (5820k, 5930k or 5960x, too? Want to know if you notice any difference while gaming. Is there a difference in games like BF4 or Elder Scrolls Online or WOW?

The 4790k would be better due to the higher overclock?


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisoMiso*
> 
> Anyone with a 4790k use a Haswell E (5820k, 5930k or 5960x, too? Want to know if you notice any difference while gaming. Is there a difference in games like BF4 or Elder Scrolls Online or WOW?
> 
> The 4790k would be better due to the higher overclock?


In games no but for other stuff yes


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisoMiso*
> 
> Anyone with a 4790k use a Haswell E (5820k, 5930k or 5960x, too? Want to know if you notice any difference while gaming. Is there a difference in games like BF4 or Elder Scrolls Online or WOW?
> 
> The 4790k would be better due to the higher overclock?


Me just upgrade the 4790k oc to 4600mhz + Asus VII hero + 16gb ram to

I7 5820k +Asus x99-A + 16GB DDR4

my graphic card GTX 970 SLI my screen 1080p i see battleneck in BF4 in 64player with 4790k some of place the fps

drop to 90 and the game feel laggy the 5820k @3.6ghz (stock ) dont have this problem at all smooth as kill









I love the 5820k the best upgrade i ever made

But keep in your mind in single card there both will be the same


----------



## Artah

I've used both on multiple games and I didn't notice a difference on any games I played. I tested this on 4790k and 5930k, 5960x. the 4790k always overclocked higher. where you will probably notice is a 4790k vs 5960x while encrypting.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisoMiso*
> 
> Anyone with a 4790k use a Haswell E (5820k, 5930k or 5960x, too? Want to know if you notice any difference while gaming. Is there a difference in games like BF4 or Elder Scrolls Online or WOW?
> 
> The 4790k would be better due to the higher overclock?


1xGPU, none, higher clock wins even if it's 4690K.
2xGPU, E becomes to make more sense but it doesn't help always or that much. See reviews, it shows all this.
For gaming 4790K is enough and 2xGPU is best avoided anyway unless you are pushing 4k with top tier cards 1xGPU is enough.


----------



## MikeDavo

I have gone from a 4670k to a 4790k, and for gaming noticed a big improvement in performance. When I say performance, I mean the consistency of frame rate rather than raw fps. In battlefield 4, 64 player maps are much smoother in hard core combat. I must say though, I managed to get good Overclocking chips my cpu can do 4.7ghz @ 1.2 volts stable and my evga gtx980 can do 1500mhz easy with no over voltage.


----------



## The Pook

spent two days and about 6-8 solid combined hours benching and messing with settings on my buddy's PC and the best OC we could manage was his 4690K @ 4.6ghz 1.351v. going to swap my CPU for his sometimes this week and see if I can hit the same clocks in his system, pretty much narrowed it down to motherboard or CPU at this point.

my 4690K isn't as impressive as some of yours but his CPU sure did make me feel better about mine


----------



## Artah

Are you sure it's the CPU and not the memory holding you back? Have you tried lowering memory speed to check and 16GB or less? That seems low.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> spent two days and about 6-8 solid combined hours benching and messing with settings on my buddy's PC and the best OC we could manage was his 4690K @ 4.6ghz 1.351v. going to swap my CPU for his sometimes this week and see if I can hit the same clocks in his system, pretty much narrowed it down to motherboard or CPU at this point.
> 
> my 4690K isn't as impressive as some of yours but his CPU sure did make me feel better about mine


Makes me feel better about mine too :lol: 4.5 @ 1.25v


----------



## JackCY

The average for 4690K is a little lower than 4790K, 4690K are worse chips that Intel didn't think could run as well as those that they binned for 4790K. Hence the OC is lower. Averages around [email protected] VID. The scaling for any Intel chip is often very poor beyond 1.25V anyway, for a couple % of performance you add so much voltage that gives you +5C or more with each step.


----------



## Said Nobody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slam-It*
> 
> If you mean a 4790k, Yes


80c max temp on full load?


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> The average for 4690K is a little lower than 4790K, 4690K are worse chips that Intel didn't think could run as well as those that they binned for 4790K. Hence the OC is lower. Averages around [email protected] VID. The scaling for any Intel chip is often very poor beyond 1.25V anyway, for a couple % of performance you add so much voltage that gives you +5C or more with each step.


Mines pretty average so. I hit 65c while gaming. Dont think I would notice any differance in gaming by going higher than 4.5Ghz.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Are you sure it's the CPU and not the memory holding you back? Have you tried lowering memory speed to check and 16GB or less? That seems low.


same issues with my RAM in my system. He thinks CPU but I'm thinking mobo issues. Don't really wanna pull CPUs tho


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Mines pretty average so. I hit 65c while gaming. Dont think I would notice any differance in gaming by going higher than 4.5Ghz.


Only when executing long batch jobs that are CPU limited. Like encoding, archiving with high compression, ... there the % difference in speed does show. So stock 4690K is 3.5GHz when loaded to max, but with OC you get 4.5GHz, that's +28.5% you will see outside gaming.

I would prefer a CPU with more threads per core but the premium Intel asks for it is outrageous, around +45% price for no additional cores, just a silly HT that doesn't even count as a single core in performance and +2MB cache that's quite irrelevant.
I doubt Intel will move to i7 6 core for Skylake, will still keep it in expensive E series instead.


----------



## tomterrific

OK. So I RMA'd my CPU and got an advance replacement. Cost me $25.

Absolutely no difference. Everything set to stock. Start up P95 26.6. Temps hover around 60 for about 3-4 minutes. Power cuts off and the system immediately reboots.

So I'm guessing it's down to PSU, MB, or MB settings. Any suggestions for how to isolate the problem without resorting to a game of RMA-and-then-rebuild-over-and-over-again?


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Only when executing long batch jobs that are CPU limited. Like encoding, archiving with high compression, ... there the % difference in speed does show. So stock 4690K is 3.5GHz when loaded to max, but with OC you get 4.5GHz, that's +28.5% you will see outside gaming.
> 
> I would prefer a CPU with more threads per core but the premium Intel asks for it is outrageous, around +45% price for no additional cores, just a silly HT that doesn't even count as a single core in performance and +2MB cache that's quite irrelevant.
> I doubt Intel will move to i7 6 core for Skylake, will still keep it in expensive E series instead.


i dont think I will need anything more than the 4690k for gaming for a good while yet. Maybe if I ever get into video editing or something then it could be worth the upgrade. On another note, the 4690k is a HUGE improvement over the g3258 for gaming. Fps in gta V went from 45 to 80-85 just with the cpu upgrade. (Both at 4.5Ghz)


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> OK. So I RMA'd my CPU and got an advance replacement. Cost me $25.
> 
> Absolutely no difference. Everything set to stock. Start up P95 26.6. Temps hover around 60 for about 3-4 minutes. Power cuts off and the system immediately reboots.
> 
> So I'm guessing it's down to PSU, MB, or MB settings. Any suggestions for how to isolate the problem without resorting to a game of RMA-and-then-rebuild-over-and-over-again?


What components and what is their state? Obviously only troubleshoot on stock/default settings, no OC. And what is the issue exactly? Power doesn't cut off to the PSU unless you flip a switch or trip a breaker.
If it's a power delivery issue then try loading to max separately CPU, GPU and then combined. If it's only on CPU then it's likely a mobo/insufficient VRM. Otherwise your PSU is crap if GPU load causes a restart.


----------



## tomterrific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> What components and what is their state? Obviously only troubleshoot on stock/default settings, no OC. And what is the issue exactly? Power doesn't cut off to the PSU unless you flip a switch or trip a breaker.
> If it's a power delivery issue then try loading to max separately CPU, GPU and then combined. If it's only on CPU then it's likely a mobo/insufficient VRM. Otherwise your PSU is crap if GPU load causes a restart.


Specs are in the signature. It's i7-4790k on an Asrock Z97e-itx/ac. PSU is a EVGA Supernova G2 850W. Cooling is an H100i, video MSI GTX 970.

The exact issue is that when the CPU is at load with TurboBoost enabled, the computer shuts down completely after a period of time, and then restarts.

I can induce this with regularity by running Prime 95 version 26.6 for a few minutes. Temps touch 60-62. Voltage is at 1.168 while the clock is at 42x. Folding at Home has a similar effect but not with regularity and takes longer (folding also pushes the GPU).

Disabling TurboBoost gives stable results. I can run P95 for 10 hours without incident this way.

I've had this issue with MB BIOS version 1.50, and then upgraded to 1.80 (released late May). No difference.

People with gigabyte boards seemed to have had this issue too.

Suggestions for maxing out the GPU by itself?


----------



## electro2u

@Tom

PSU is the logical thing to test. Shutdowns under load are almost always PSU issues. If you don't have a spare available from a friend or something, then consider just buying one anyways. Even if that turns out not to be your issue it's good to have a spare. To me, motherboards tend to either work or not work. PSUs will work until they decide not to work.









I think when you brought this up before I said OCP was going off. Overvoltage protection will trigger if the PSU can't handle a load and it will just shut itself off and then restart.

You could try testing the RAM chips individually but to me... if my system is doing what yours is, I don't want to keep triggering it because you never know what a blown up PSU will take with it.


----------



## r0l4n

Is there any setting that's usually required to allow for a stable overclock over 4.7-4.8?

Running 4790K on a Asus Z97-Pro Gamer with all settings on stock, except: multi 47x (uncore 44x), vCore offset +0,075 (stock vcore 1.165v) and LLC set to Level 1 (minimum non-auto). With this I manage 4700 stable at 1.24v. I'm trying to reach 4800 but it won't make it even with 1.35v. Tried lowering the mems to 1600 and increasing/decreasing VCCSA, VCCIn, no luck. Any tips?


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Specs are in the signature. It's i7-4790k on an Asrock Z97e-itx/ac. PSU is a EVGA Supernova G2 850W. Cooling is an H100i, video MSI GTX 970.
> 
> The exact issue is that when the CPU is at load with TurboBoost enabled, the computer shuts down completely after a period of time, and then restarts.
> 
> I can induce this with regularity by running Prime 95 version 26.6 for a few minutes. Temps touch 60-62. Voltage is at 1.168 while the clock is at 42x. Folding at Home has a similar effect but not with regularity and takes longer (folding also pushes the GPU).
> 
> Disabling TurboBoost gives stable results. I can run P95 for 10 hours without incident this way.
> 
> I've had this issue with MB BIOS version 1.50, and then upgraded to 1.80 (released late May). No difference.
> 
> People with gigabyte boards seemed to have had this issue too.
> 
> Suggestions for maxing out the GPU by itself?


when you say it's shutting down, how is it shutting down

Is it just shutting down like the plug was pulled?

is it black screen rebooting?

is it blue screen rebooting?

it matters which one is happening~ black screen rebooting typically is a POWER issue, either not enough power or your psu is providing poor power. Black screen shut downs are almost always TEMP related (which part is overheating is something you'll have to hunt down, but typically this is either the motherboard, cpu or psu. it's rare gpus will cause this type of issue); while blue screen typically means it could be a number of things, generally it doesn't tell us much more then what it isn't...

If you're black screen shutting down, I would make sure your h100 is working properly, and i would double check to make sure you're not temp crashing, make sure the fan on the psu works, make sure the motherboard isn't being nuked by hot temps (you can check that by blowing air down onto the board, with something serious like a box fan, see if the issue goes away)


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Specs are in the signature. It's i7-4790k on an Asrock Z97e-itx/ac. PSU is a EVGA Supernova G2 850W. Cooling is an H100i, video MSI GTX 970.
> 
> The exact issue is that when the CPU is at load with TurboBoost enabled, the computer shuts down completely after a period of time, and then restarts.
> 
> I can induce this with regularity by running Prime 95 version 26.6 for a few minutes. Temps touch 60-62. Voltage is at 1.168 while the clock is at 42x. Folding at Home has a similar effect but not with regularity and takes longer (folding also pushes the GPU).
> 
> Disabling TurboBoost gives stable results. I can run P95 for 10 hours without incident this way.
> 
> I've had this issue with MB BIOS version 1.50, and then upgraded to 1.80 (released late May). No difference.
> 
> People with gigabyte boards seemed to have had this issue too.
> 
> Suggestions for maxing out the GPU by itself?


Games often give the best real world load for GPU to discover artifacts. But maximum consumption is usually done by the shader crazinesses of calculating fur, FurMark.
Well, as usual disconnect everything that you do not need and test test test.
Prime 95 26.6 is quite old I believe doesn't use AVX, you might want to switch to newer version that has AVX and will load the CPU much more, making it potentially easier to discover CPU related issues. Use error checking etc.
Maybe your RAM is bad. Run everything stock, downclock the RAM to JEDEC, I guess 1333MHz, don't use XMP profile and it should use JEDEC specs instead.

So disconnect GPU, OD, all drives except system drive, pull out all expansion cards, turn on the fan on G2 so it's not in fanless, etc.
Test and test, until what you add will cause it to crash. If it crashes even with only CPU + RAM, try only one stick and run single channel, then try the other stick only. And so on.
If it crashes with only CPU, no matter what RAM, with everything else disconnected, well then it's a MOBO issue, try older UEFI not newer, load defaults. Z97 with P1.00 first version UEFI supports DC fine.
It's trouble shooting and a bit of work but the only way to find the culprit. Monitor temperatures, check VRMs etc. Check cooler is installed properly and doesn't bend the socket with too much force and so on and so on. It's sometimes silly things that can make it unstable, like too much pressure on the socket. Try stock cooler.

Start with minimal build on stock clocks and work your way up.

PSU should be fine, nonetheless it would help if you provide more specific details or record it on video to see what the PC is doing exactly.
Is the PSU clicking like it does with regular ON/OFF? What really happens when the crash & restart occurs. Any abnormal sounds from VRMs, etc.
Beware of C state settings and other CPU options. Turn C states off and test.

Devote a day to it and I'm sure you will find it. Also doesn't hurt to use different SW, try different OS, see if issue persists. Since you have a second CPU that's one thing you can potentially rule out. My virtual bet is on RAM and UEFI/mobo/VRM.

There are many many options to test, you will have to work your way through it, there is no magical advice, just a lot of testing to be done.


----------



## tomterrific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> when you say it's shutting down, how is it shutting down
> 
> Is it just shutting down like the plug was pulled?
> 
> is it black screen rebooting?
> 
> is it blue screen rebooting?
> 
> it matters which one is happening~ black screen rebooting typically is a POWER issue, either not enough power or your psu is providing poor power. Black screen shut downs are almost always TEMP related (which part is overheating is something you'll have to hunt down, but typically this is either the motherboard, cpu or psu. it's rare gpus will cause this type of issue); while blue screen typically means it could be a number of things, generally it doesn't tell us much more then what it isn't...
> 
> If you're black screen shutting down, I would make sure your h100 is working properly, and i would double check to make sure you're not temp crashing, make sure the fan on the psu works, make sure the motherboard isn't being nuked by hot temps (you can check that by blowing air down onto the board, with something serious like a box fan, see if the issue goes away)


.

Black screen reboot. It seems to be a voltage related issue - e.g. this sample runs 40x at 1.0806v. With turboboost enabled, it runs 42x at 1.168v, and black screen reboots. If I override the auto voltage and fix it at 1.08v, I can increase the clock multiplier to 42x and be fine.

It seems that something is having a power-related issue when the CPU voltage increases. I just don't know what.


----------



## JackCY

That doesn't mean it's CPU power draw related yet.
Is that with iGPU, no dGPU, single RAM stick, single drive? UEFI reset to defaults and using one of the stable builds, not necessarily the last one from my experience, for now avoid those with added NVME and sleep updates. Which for yours would be: 1.00, 1.10, not sure about higher ones, maybe 1.50.
You can put the CPU through hell even with Turbo disabled, run some AVX stresses like linpack.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Is there any setting that's usually required to allow for a stable overclock over 4.7-4.8?
> 
> Running 4790K on a Asus Z97-Pro Gamer with all settings on stock, except: multi 47x (uncore 44x), vCore offset +0,075 (stock vcore 1.165v) and LLC set to Level 1 (minimum non-auto). With this I manage 4700 stable at 1.24v. I'm trying to reach 4800 but it won't make it even with 1.35v. Tried lowering the mems to 1600 and increasing/decreasing VCCSA, VCCIn, no luck. Any tips?


Lower temps


----------



## Blacklac

I just picked up a 4690k. What boards would you all recommend in the $150-190 range? Im really just concerned with overclocking potential. I dont want my CPU to be board limited.

I kind of got my eye on the Gigabyte ud5h. Should have grabbed it from Newegg when it was $138... messed up there. But maybe theres a better option.

Ill still be using my Thermalright Archon in push pull, which is right with the Noctua D14/15 coolers. Dont mind delidding if i have to


----------



## By-Tor

I was looking in around the same price range this past winter, but went ahead and spent a little more and picked up a Asus Maximus 7 Hero for $199 (at that time from newegg) and so glad I did...


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac*
> 
> I just picked up a 4690k. What boards would you all recommend in the $150-190 range? Im really just concerned with overclocking potential. I dont want my CPU to be board limited.
> 
> I kind of got my eye on the Gigabyte ud5h. Should have grabbed it from Newegg when it was $138... messed up there. But maybe theres a better option.
> 
> Ill still be using my Thermalright Archon in push pull, which is right with the Noctua D14/15 coolers. Dont mind delidding if i have to


All the Z97 boards that have decent VRM and it's cooling will work fine. There is a whole thread about it:

Z97 VRM info

started on 05/17/14
•

last post 07/14/16 at 8:06pm
•

759 replies
•

111300 views

All the boards use the same Intel Z97 chip from Intel. The rest are minor marketing differences for different target groups. Big/small, blue/red, number of connectors, different VRM parts, etc.
Comes down to user preference.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac*
> 
> I just picked up a 4690k. What boards would you all recommend in the $150-190 range? Im really just concerned with overclocking potential. I dont want my CPU to be board limited.
> 
> I kind of got my eye on the Gigabyte ud5h. Should have grabbed it from Newegg when it was $138... messed up there. But maybe theres a better option.
> 
> Ill still be using my Thermalright Archon in push pull, which is right with the Noctua D14/15 coolers. Dont mind delidding if i have to


Im runing the UD5H black version. It goes through like a week of testing before it gets packaged. That way no surprise defects. But JackCY is right, find one with 12 Voltage regulators and besides that its users choice.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac*
> 
> I just picked up a 4690k. What boards would you all recommend in the $150-190 range? Im really just concerned with overclocking potential. I dont want my CPU to be board limited.
> 
> I kind of got my eye on the Gigabyte ud5h. Should have grabbed it from Newegg when it was $138... messed up there. But maybe theres a better option.
> 
> Ill still be using my Thermalright Archon in push pull, which is right with the Noctua D14/15 coolers. Dont mind delidding if i have to


Look into my board.
It's like a stripped down MKI (no sata express or m.2).

It's my favorite part of my rig


----------



## Buehlar

Guess I hit the lottery!









4790K OC 4.9GHz @ 1.375v max temp 81*

Stable for on a quick 5 minute XTU stress run....

Passed the benchmark too! 4.9GHz XTU Benchmark





For 24/7 gonna keep her at 4.7GHz @ 1.235v

10 hour XTU stress max core temps 70*











Full specs in build log "Ebony & Ivory"


----------



## electro2u

Wow what an awesomely unique build. Nice chip too


----------



## tomterrific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> That doesn't mean it's CPU power draw related yet.
> Is that with iGPU, no dGPU, single RAM stick, single drive? UEFI reset to defaults and using one of the stable builds, not necessarily the last one from my experience, for now avoid those with added NVME and sleep updates. Which for yours would be: 1.00, 1.10, not sure about higher ones, maybe 1.50.
> You can put the CPU through hell even with Turbo disabled, run some AVX stresses like linpack.


Stripped the system down. MB + CPU + PSU + Boot Drive + 1 RAM Stick + H100i + Case Fan. Rolled the UEFI back to 1.30, the earliest version with support for 4790k. Set the UEFI settings to default. (incl RAM to JEDEC). Tested with each RAM stick separately. Same exact behavior. P95 26.6 causes a back screen reboot after 3-4 minutes, with temps maxxing out around 62 degrees and vCore at 1.168 at 42x multiplier. Disabling TurboBoost stops the black screen rebooting.


----------



## asm99

Just got this little gem 2 days ago.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Stripped the system down. MB + CPU + PSU + Boot Drive + 1 RAM Stick + H100i + Case Fan. Rolled the UEFI back to 1.30, the earliest version with support for 4790k. Set the UEFI settings to default. (incl RAM to JEDEC). Tested with each RAM stick separately. Same exact behavior. P95 26.6 causes a back screen reboot after 3-4 minutes, with temps maxxing out around 62 degrees and vCore at 1.168 at 42x multiplier. Disabling TurboBoost stops the black screen rebooting.


It sounds like a power issue.

Not clear what's having the issue, either it's a cheap motherboard with bad VRMs which are delivering poor power to the cpu, or the CPU has a weak core which isn't entirely stable at that vcore and needs a vcore boost, OR its a psu that simply is junk and about to blow up.

Though it might kill the psu or motherboard (if they're on the fritz) i'd say bump your vcore a bit and see if you can't stabilize. Ignore what the stock vcore should be. Just give it a bump, and keep bumping it (no need to go over 1.25) until you can stabilize on that prime burn. If it won't stabilize and nothing fries, i'd be tempted to return the cpu as defective, as it's unable to deliver it's advertised stock speeds/turbo at stock settings.

with a new cpu, if the issue persists then i'd replace the power supply and motherboard in that order, until the issue goes away.


----------



## Niteowl71

Hi all!

I got my 4690k today and put my system together and did some overclocking (4.5) and wanted to see if you guys could tell me if I missed anything? The board I have is a Gigabyte GA-Z97M-DS3H if it would help.

Pics of BIOS















I ran a 10 min. Test using Prime95 and seemed stable will run a longer one tomarrow since it's late but wanted to find out if I sent everything correctly Thanks!


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Stripped the system down. MB + CPU + PSU + Boot Drive + 1 RAM Stick + H100i + Case Fan. Rolled the UEFI back to 1.30, the earliest version with support for 4790k. Set the UEFI settings to default. (incl RAM to JEDEC). Tested with each RAM stick separately. Same exact behavior. P95 26.6 causes a back screen reboot after 3-4 minutes, with temps maxxing out around 62 degrees and vCore at 1.168 at 42x multiplier. Disabling TurboBoost stops the black screen rebooting.


1.00 supports DC as well. The "2. Add i7-4790K, i5-4690K, Pentium Anniversary G3258 EZ- OC table." only means they added the OC preset for DC, otherwise the CPUs are supported on 1.00. I have a similar board and 4790 and 4690K work on 1.00 a version before they added the OC preset for them. The CPUs are practically Haswell. Some version are a little buggy, for me 1.50 works and fixed iGPU issue that 1.30 had for me, but the newer with adjusted sleep and update GPU support managed to screw something up again and I was getting stutter or other anomalies, just weird. Hate to say it but the older the version kind of the better since it went through enough testing for the board release where as the updates seem to sometimes patch something and mess up something else, as is usual these days with everything.

What about some other tests? Like latest Prime95 with AVX, linpack, etc. something that loads the CPU a lot unlike old Prime95. Beware linpack can load more than Prime95 small.
What does black screen reboot mean? It hangs on a black screen for a couple seconds and then reboots itself? Or it's running running and suddenly restart shows the UEFI POST? Black screen is usually something gone bad, not just a computing error.
Prime95 error checking shows no errors prior to crash? What Prime95 preset do you use?

I don't think you can OC with Turbo disabled, but give a try to both options maybe the voltage setting will work even without turbo. Try higher voltage, normally 4790K stock has up to 1.25Vish on turbo.
What was your turbo voltage with the previous CPU? I guess the chance of them both being mad is small. Is Vcore correct compared to VID? Slightly higher but never lower than VID.

Stress with something demanding since you have a cooler to handle it. If you switch to stock cooler well stick to something lighter.

If it's a power delivery issue, loading it more will show the crash earlier.
If it crashes on dGPU load, then it's a PSU issue, but I doubt that.
If it crashes on CPU load on turbo even with sufficient voltage, then it's some moody motherboard. They aren't what they used to be, more of a consumer product slapped out in millions, no longer the quality nor QC of old days in consumer market.
If it crashes all the time after it heats up then it could be wrong cooler pressure, but that one is more likely to occur immediately rather then only after heat up.

Try and try, check 1.00 UEFI, memtest the RAM, and the rest above, rule out software issue and it's pretty much the MB.

azani: it's already a second CPU


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteowl71*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> I got my 4690k today and put my system together and did some overclocking (4.5) and wanted to see if you guys could tell me if I missed anything? The board I have is a Gigabyte GA-Z97M-DS3H if it would help.
> 
> Pics of BIOS
> 
> I ran a 10 min. Test using Prime95 and seemed stable will run a longer one tomarrow since it's late but wanted to find out if I sent everything correctly Thanks!


Yeah you missed something...temps








Also, I use XTU or IBT.
Prime95 isn't used on Devils Canyon for whatever reason.


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Yeah you missed something...temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I use XTU or IBT.
> Prime95 isn't used on Devils Canyon for whatever reason.


Yea I was more wanting to see if I had set everything (speed/volt) right. CPU Z was showing temps around 50° during test


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Yeah you missed something...temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I use XTU or IBT.
> Prime95 isn't used on Devils Canyon for whatever reason.


P95 works fine on DC/haswell. It gets hot for people with inadequate cooling but its the same with IBT. Its best to use v27.9 because the extra instructions make it worse and there is no common app that uses them.


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> P95 works fine on DC/haswell. It gets hot for people with inadequate cooling but its the same with IBT. Its best to use v27.9 because the extra instructions make it worse and there is no common app that uses them.


v27.9? is that a program or version of P95 or IBT?


----------



## tomterrific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 1.00 supports DC as well. The "2. Add i7-4790K, i5-4690K, Pentium Anniversary G3258 EZ- OC table." only means they added the OC preset for DC, otherwise the CPUs are supported on 1.00. I have a similar board and 4790 and 4690K work on 1.00 a version before they added the OC preset for them. The CPUs are practically Haswell. Some version are a little buggy, for me 1.50 works and fixed iGPU issue that 1.30 had for me, but the newer with adjusted sleep and update GPU support managed to screw something up again and I was getting stutter or other anomalies, just weird. Hate to say it but the older the version kind of the better since it went through enough testing for the board release where as the updates seem to sometimes patch something and mess up something else, as is usual these days with everything.
> 
> What about some other tests? Like latest Prime95 with AVX, linpack, etc. something that loads the CPU a lot unlike old Prime95. Beware linpack can load more than Prime95 small.
> What does black screen reboot mean? It hangs on a black screen for a couple seconds and then reboots itself? Or it's running running and suddenly restart shows the UEFI POST? Black screen is usually something gone bad, not just a computing error.
> Prime95 error checking shows no errors prior to crash? What Prime95 preset do you use?
> 
> I don't think you can OC with Turbo disabled, but give a try to both options maybe the voltage setting will work even without turbo. Try higher voltage, normally 4790K stock has up to 1.25Vish on turbo.
> What was your turbo voltage with the previous CPU? I guess the chance of them both being mad is small. Is Vcore correct compared to VID? Slightly higher but never lower than VID.
> 
> Stress with something demanding since you have a cooler to handle it. If you switch to stock cooler well stick to something lighter.
> 
> If it's a power delivery issue, loading it more will show the crash earlier.
> If it crashes on dGPU load, then it's a PSU issue, but I doubt that.
> If it crashes on CPU load on turbo even with sufficient voltage, then it's some moody motherboard. They aren't what they used to be, more of a consumer product slapped out in millions, no longer the quality nor QC of old days in consumer market.
> If it crashes all the time after it heats up then it could be wrong cooler pressure, but that one is more likely to occur immediately rather then only after heat up.
> 
> Try and try, check 1.00 UEFI, memtest the RAM, and the rest above, rule out software issue and it's pretty much the MB.
> 
> azani: it's already a second CPU


I will try the older UEFI today. I just realized that it's a Z97 board, therefore it necesarrily supports DC, haha! Thanks for correcting my error.

I've been using P95 26.6 SmallFFT based on some of the discussions at Tom's Hardware at how newer versional hammer Haswell chips in an unrealistic way. http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-1800828/intel-temperature-guide.html

However I have also run IBT, and that results in near-instant crash.

To explain the crashing further: when I say "black screen reboot" I mean that the PC shuts itself down completely. The lights turn off, the fans turn off, etc. and then after a few seconds, the system powers itself back on (the UEFI splash appears, and then a Windows Did Not Shut Down Properly prompt).

I've also memtest'd the RAM and both sticks passed.

My plan is to try UEFI 1.1 tonight, and then to try another PSU. This will be a bit of a pain as it means partially disassembling another PC to extract the test PSU.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteowl71*
> 
> v27.9? is that a program or version of P95 or IBT?


prime95 v27.9


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> prime95 v27.9


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> I will try the older UEFI today. I just realized that it's a Z97 board, therefore it necesarrily supports DC, haha! Thanks for correcting my error.
> 
> I've been using P95 26.6 SmallFFT based on some of the discussions at Tom's Hardware at how newer versional hammer Haswell chips in an unrealistic way. http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-1800828/intel-temperature-guide.html
> 
> However I have also run IBT, and that results in near-instant crash.
> 
> To explain the crashing further: when I say "black screen reboot" I mean that the PC shuts itself down completely. The lights turn off, the fans turn off, etc. and then after a few seconds, the system powers itself back on (the UEFI splash appears, and then a Windows Did Not Shut Down Properly prompt).
> 
> I've also memtest'd the RAM and both sticks passed.
> 
> My plan is to try UEFI 1.1 tonight, and then to try another PSU. This will be a bit of a pain as it means partially disassembling another PC to extract the test PSU.


Well there you go, you should be able to run linpack = IBT = *LinX* without the PC freezing, crashing or anything.
But beware, *linpack* is brutal, I just tested it a few times now and with the Intel benchmark the temperatures pretty much instantly shoot to 92C, but for the few seconds I'm willing to run it it doesn't crash. IBT and LinX are GUI for linpack and run a little colder, try different settings to find an option that will stay under your temperature limit while maximizing power draw, or try something else that will give it the beans unlike old Prime95.
Check if it crashes with this kind of high load even without turbo. You're on stock voltage and a big cooler so the temperatures should be a little more sensible.

I bet it's the mobo, something is bad with it. Unless you've missed in monitoring or on voltmeter some 12V fluctuation and drop below ATX spec. On the other hand dGPU will easily load the PSU a lot to rule it out, plus it's a decent PSU. With the Prime95 26.6 you should check monitoring of Vcore, Vring, Vccin, 12V, temperatures and see if there is something getting too low or jumping up down before it crashes.
Bad luck with mobo, not the first nor the last. They don't really test them much anymore, only GB has recently the black series that goes through a few more tests. Server boards are more tested and probably still lead solder used on them because it lasts longer.
I did hear about the Turbo issues before but it's so long I can't find anything about anymore.

On the other hand beware so your mobo doesn't burn XD You might as well RMA/return it, get the same model or some other.


----------



## Niteowl71

OK so I think I OC'd my 4690K right using smart tweak in the BIOS.and set it to a multiplier of 45 and volts to 1.20v. I ran CPU Z and it showed my speed at 4500Hz and volts at 1.20v so I think I did it right which seemed easy enough. I'll run a stress test tonight when I get home from work question is how long should I run the test? Also should I leave Turbo on or disable it?


----------



## $ilent

Hey guys

Sorry I have been absent recently, I have had lots of other stuff going on, but its nice to see this club is still going strong to this day. I will get the thread spreadsheet updated in the very near future.

Thanks


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteowl71*
> 
> OK so I think I OC'd my 4690K right using smart tweak in the BIOS.and set it to a multiplier of 45 and volts to 1.20v. I ran CPU Z and it showed my speed at 4500Hz and volts at 1.20v so I think I did it right which seemed easy enough. I'll run a stress test tonight when I get home from work question is how long should I run the test? Also should I leave Turbo on or disable it?


Disable speed stepping and enable C States.
Your CPU will run a constant clock, but voltage will drop to 0 with no load.
It's just a preference.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Disable speed stepping and enable C States.
> Your CPU will run a constant clock, but voltage will drop to 0 with no load.
> It's just a preference.


This only seems to be possible on Asus boards. I'm still unclear as to why or how it works. Asus's Raja says it is an "exploit".


----------



## white owl

I didn't realize that. Cool feature none the less.


----------



## tomterrific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Well there you go, you should be able to run linpack = IBT = *LinX* without the PC freezing, crashing or anything.
> But beware, *linpack* is brutal, I just tested it a few times now and with the Intel benchmark the temperatures pretty much instantly shoot to 92C, but for the few seconds I'm willing to run it it doesn't crash. IBT and LinX are GUI for linpack and run a little colder, try different settings to find an option that will stay under your temperature limit while maximizing power draw, or try something else that will give it the beans unlike old Prime95.
> Check if it crashes with this kind of high load even without turbo. You're on stock voltage and a big cooler so the temperatures should be a little more sensible.
> 
> I bet it's the mobo, something is bad with it. Unless you've missed in monitoring or on voltmeter some 12V fluctuation and drop below ATX spec. On the other hand dGPU will easily load the PSU a lot to rule it out, plus it's a decent PSU. With the Prime95 26.6 you should check monitoring of Vcore, Vring, Vccin, 12V, temperatures and see if there is something getting too low or jumping up down before it crashes.
> Bad luck with mobo, not the first nor the last. They don't really test them much anymore, only GB has recently the black series that goes through a few more tests. Server boards are more tested and probably still lead solder used on them because it lasts longer.
> I did hear about the Turbo issues before but it's so long I can't find anything about anymore.
> 
> On the other hand beware so your mobo doesn't burn XD You might as well RMA/return it, get the same model or some other.


Rolled back to 1.10. P95 26.6 SmallFFT still results in shutdown+restart after 3-4 minutes. However, it no longer causes the CPU to stay steady at 42x. It cycles between 41x and 42x, and the voltage cycles accordingly.

Curiously, IBT which was a near instant shutdown on later UEFI versions, runs perfectly fine to completion on 1.10. It also holds the CPU steady at 42x.

Decided to try P95 28.5 SmallFFT. Nearly instant shutdown.

Didn't get a chance to swap the PSU today. Submitted an RMA request with Asrock to replace the board in the meantime.


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> This only seems to be possible on Asus boards. I'm still unclear as to why or how it works. Asus's Raja says it is an "exploit".


I have a Gigabyte GA-Z97M-DS3H and love how the BIOS is by following the guide on this post I only had to change a couple of things and have my 4690k running at 4.5 and 1.20Hz ran CPU Z to make sure it worked and it did. Now that I'm home from work I'm going to play around with the Turbo.


----------



## Niteowl71

Ok so I set IBT to run 15 times twice and ran a stress test on my 4690K. Once OC'd @ 4.5Hz and 1.20V and the test succeded, so the CPU is stable at those settings with a max temp of 77. The second test I OC'd the CPU to 4.6Hz and 1.23v and once again the test succeded, so the CPU is stable at those settings but with a max temp of 81 so to keep my CPU temps. below 80 should I back down my voltage to 1.20v and run it at 4.6Hz or should I just back both down and run CPU at 4.5Hz and 1.20v?


----------



## white owl

81 is fine. That is the hottest it will ever be.
Just avoid throttling.









Just ran IBT and hit 82c @1.25v.
I wouldn't run it all the time though.
XTU only hits 70c.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteowl71*
> 
> Ok so I set IBT to run 15 times twice and ran a stress test on my 4690K. Once OC'd @ 4.5Hz and 1.20V and the test succeded, so the CPU is stable at those settings with a max temp of 77. The second test I OC'd the CPU to 4.6Hz and 1.23v and once again the test succeded, so the CPU is stable at those settings but with a max temp of 81 so to keep my CPU temps. below 80 should I back down my voltage to 1.20v and run it at 4.6Hz or should I just back both down and run CPU at 4.5Hz and 1.20v?


I say go with the best OC you can do under 1.25v. After that you likely wont get another step until close to 1.3v, which is a little high for my taste for regular use.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteowl71*
> 
> Ok so I set IBT to run 15 times twice and ran a stress test on my 4690K. Once OC'd @ 4.5Hz and 1.20V and the test succeded, so the CPU is stable at those settings with a max temp of 77. The second test I OC'd the CPU to 4.6Hz and 1.23v and once again the test succeded, so the CPU is stable at those settings but with a max temp of 81 so to keep my CPU temps. below 80 should I back down my voltage to 1.20v and run it at 4.6Hz or should I just back both down and run CPU at 4.5Hz and 1.20v?


Considering that IBT presents unrealistic heat generation and you are well within safe voltage, i would run at 4.6. I run 1.34v 24/7


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteowl71*
> 
> Ok so I set IBT to run 15 times twice and ran a stress test on my 4690K. Once OC'd @ 4.5Hz and 1.20V and the test succeded, so the CPU is stable at those settings with a max temp of 77. The second test I OC'd the CPU to 4.6Hz and 1.23v and once again the test succeded, so the CPU is stable at those settings but with a max temp of 81 so to keep my CPU temps. below 80 should I back down my voltage to 1.20v and run it at 4.6Hz or should I just back both down and run CPU at 4.5Hz and 1.20v?


Test with what and for how long? Stable isn't exactly a matter of ran a 10min burn test and didn't crash. Finding an OC that is computationally correct on high loads and doesn't crash takes a lot of time and not a single a tool can do it but multiple is used along with GPU load.


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Test with what and for how long? Stable isn't exactly a matter of ran a 10min burn test and didn't crash. Finding an OC that is computationally correct on high loads and doesn't crash takes a lot of time and not a single a tool can do it but multiple is used along with GPU load.


I've tested it with Prime95 and IBT, as for how long I've asked on here prior a couple of times and got no response on how long just what programs to use. I'm still waiting for my gpu to come in so have ran the test with just the The CPU. I'm new to the whole OCing business so I'm still trying to figure the process out.


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Considering that IBT presents unrealistic heat generation and you are well within safe voltage, i would run at 4.6. I run 1.34v 24/7


Sounds good thanks


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteowl71*
> 
> I've tested it with Prime95 and IBT, as for how long I've asked on here prior a couple of times and got no response on how long just what programs to use. I'm still waiting for my gpu to come in so have ran the test with just the The CPU. I'm new to the whole OCing business so I'm still trying to figure the process out.


P95 is pretty hard to fool. If it can make it through small FFT fr even a few minutes it's pretty stable. These loads are totally unrealistic *unless* you are folding for Stanford or looking for primes long term. For normal usage i tend to stick with the recommended test from the OP of this thread: x264 isnt as volatile as p95 (p95 starts out reasonable on blend but within an hour it will begin using low FFts). X264 wont fluctuate in terms of heat generation. Once you have your gpu a good way to test your overall system stability is just to run something like BF4 (which is probably the most difficult game to run heavy overclocks with). Just dont get yourself in a situation where a crash will be devestating.


----------



## jamtin

The FPU stress test in AIDA64 will quickly present an unstable system too.


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> P95 is pretty hard to fool. If it can make it through small FFT fr even a few minutes it's pretty stable. These loads are totally unrealistic *unless* you are folding for Stanford or looking for primes long term. For normal usage i tend to stick with the recommended test from the OP of this thread: x264 isnt as volatile as p95 (p95 starts out reasonable on blend but within an hour it will begin using low FFts). X264 wont fluctuate in terms of heat generation. Once you have your gpu a good way to test your overall system stability is just to run something like BF4 (which is probably the most difficult game to run heavy overclocks with). Just dont get yourself in a situation where a crash will be devestating.


Sounds good


----------



## tomterrific

Oops. Updated BIOS back to 1.80. Everything on stock. Ran latest version of P95 SmallFFT. System powered off, but didn't reboot. System doesn't power on anymore. If I cycle the power switch on the PSU, I can hear a click on the PSU the first time I try to hit the power button after cycling. Otherwise it's dead.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Oops. Updated BIOS back to 1.80. Everything on stock. Ran latest version of P95 SmallFFT. System powered off, but didn't reboot. System doesn't power on anymore. If I cycle the power switch on the PSU, I can hear a click on the PSU the first time I try to hit the power button after cycling. Otherwise it's dead.


Hopefully the problem has reared its ugly head and now you can cut it off.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Oops. Updated BIOS back to 1.80. Everything on stock. Ran latest version of P95 SmallFFT. System powered off, but didn't reboot. System doesn't power on anymore. If I cycle the power switch on the PSU, I can hear a click on the PSU the first time I try to hit the power button after cycling. Otherwise it's dead.


I'd have had a new PSU in the thing 2 weeks ago when this first started.


----------



## tomterrific

Fingers crossed it didn't take anything else with it. At least My GPU wasn't connected...


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Fingers crossed it didn't take anything else with it. At least My GPU wasn't connected...


Nah, you're OK. If there was no noise or smoke everything is fine.


----------



## Niteowl71

So system seems to running stable after OCing my 4690k, played WoW for 3 hours (only game I have atm) on fair settings due to no graphics card but I've noticed that after OCing if I'm like sitting idle on the desk top CPU Z shows my CPU is running at 800Hz but as soon as I start doing something it will jump up to 4500Hz well more like 4489Hz. Is that normal for it to go that low or did I set something wrong when I was messing around in BIOS?


----------



## doctakedooty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteowl71*
> 
> So system seems to running stable after OCing my 4690k, played WoW for 3 hours (only game I have atm) on fair settings due to no graphics card but I've noticed that after OCing if I'm like sitting idle on the desk top CPU Z shows my CPU is running at 800Hz but as soon as I start doing something it will jump up to 4500Hz well more like 4489Hz. Is that normal for it to go that low or did I set something wrong when I was messing around in BIOS?


Thats normal its just going into low power state to keep temps and voltage lower when your not needing the speed. Its called speed step in bios if you want to run it at full speed even when your not using the cpu for things like surfing the internet etc then you can disable speed step to keep it at 4.5 ghz or whatever you set it to 24/7


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctakedooty*
> 
> Thats normal its just going into low power state to keep temps and voltage lower when your not needing the speed. Its called speed step in bios if you want to run it at full speed even when your not using the cpu for things like surfing the internet etc then you can disable speed step to keep it at 4.5 ghz or whatever you set it to 24/7


OK cool thanks


----------



## white owl

My voltage won't let me change it.

What is going on here?




This is what I get.
1.64 or more under load.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Oops. Updated BIOS back to 1.80. Everything on stock. Ran latest version of P95 SmallFFT. System powered off, but didn't reboot. System doesn't power on anymore. If I cycle the power switch on the PSU, I can hear a click on the PSU the first time I try to hit the power button after cycling. Otherwise it's dead.


I guess they won't have any doubt now about the bad mobo being returned.

The PSU does click once on system=soft power on and off.
I suppose it clicks and powers on but the screen stays black, no output. Your mobo doesn't have a diagnostic display, won't figure out what's wrong with it.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I guess they won't have any doubt now about the bad mobo being returned.
> 
> The PSU does click once on system=soft power on and off.
> I suppose it clicks and powers on but the screen stays black, no output. Your mobo doesn't have a diagnostic display, won't figure out what's wrong with it.


Interesting. I assumed was psu but i see your point.


----------



## ClashOfClans

Bought the 4970k what cooler do you guys recommend for an itx rig with a gtx970


----------



## white owl

What kind of voltage are you trying to give it?


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClashOfClans*
> 
> Bought the 4970k what cooler do you guys recommend for an itx rig with a gtx970


Look into the Thermalright TRUE Spirit 120M(BW) Rev.A its made for Micro & ITX builds so check the width/depth of your case.


----------



## ClashOfClans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> What kind of voltage are you trying to give it?


Using an h81 board so don't think I can oc and add voltage to it. Staying stock for now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteowl71*
> 
> Look into the Thermalright TRUE Spirit 120M(BW) Rev.A its made for Micro & ITX builds so check the width/depth of your case.


I have a cooler master elite 130 for this build.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powderfinger*
> 
> For those who followed my struggle with overheating a while back, I got a new CPU, and it's a beast of a whole different breed....
> 
> 
> 
> Will test with RealBench more thoroughly, this is just the beginning.
> 
> I did get an NH-D15, but the other hot chip would still overheat. It's going back to its previous owner, another forum user, who will delid it I think, and see if the situation improves.


Hello powdefinger! The ugly duckling that made you mad for overheating were "naked" and what i saw explained such problems.
I must say it turned out to be one of the worst CPU, if not the worst, that I have delidded because there was a little quantity of thermal compound and the sealant silicon was applied in excess and created a small thickness that did not allow good contact between the die and IHS.








Once applied Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra the ugly duckling revealed itself as a nice swan











This is a quick test on a bench with an old Corsair H100 with 2 Gentle Typhoon, TAMB is 25°/26°.


----------



## Boogdieb

So I am a proud new owner of a 4690k I will be submitting to the owners club tonight when I get off work. I was wondering after reading the overclocking breakdown when it comes to CPU Uncore are you suppose to clock out to the identical clock as your core clock?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClashOfClans*
> 
> Bought the 4970k what cooler do you guys recommend for an itx rig with a gtx970


CRYORIG H7 Universal


----------



## tomterrific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I guess they won't have any doubt now about the bad mobo being returned.
> 
> The PSU does click once on system=soft power on and off.
> 
> I suppose it clicks and powers on but the screen stays black, no output. Your mobo doesn't have a diagnostic display, won't figure out what's wrong with it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Interesting. I assumed was psu but i see your point.


Actually, nothing powers on. There's just a soft click the first time I hit the case power button after cycling the PSU switch off and on again. But only the first time. Other than that the system looks and sounds dead. Going to try using the 24 pin tester EVGA includes with its PSUs to make sure it really is dead.

EDIT: using the 24 pin PSU tester tool, the PSU fan turns on when the PSU power switch is on. So the PSU is not dead. The MB is just not sending power to anything when I hit the case button.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Actually, nothing powers on. There's just a soft click the first time I hit the case power button after cycling the PSU switch off and on again. But only the first time. Other than that the system looks and sounds dead. Going to try using the 24 pin tester EVGA includes with its PSUs to make sure it really is dead.
> 
> EDIT: using the 24 pin PSU tester tool, the PSU fan turns on when the PSU power switch is on. So the PSU is not dead. The MB is just not sending power to anything when I hit the case button.


It's the mobo, exchange it already









PSU, plug it, turn it on, and when you connect the tester it will turn on and fan starts spinning unless you selected ECO mode. The tester works by shorting the power ON pin to simulate a signal from mobo to turn on.


----------



## The Pook

What's the max voltages for both VRIN and CPU Ring?

Had to settle with my OC only being "game/3DMark" stable up until today due to temps, got them down after playing with fan layout and finally convincing myself to tolerate my Silverstone 140x38mm fan at a full 12v (171cfm lol)

Running Prime95 and my game-stable-for-months OCs are failing in the 1-2 hour mark but after playing with CPU Ring and VRIN I can get them stable again.

Currently at 4.7 and I hit a wall with my seems-like-it'd-be-safe voltages of CPU Ring @ 1.170v and CPU VRIN @ 1.940v. It runs for ~45 minutes and crashes, but if I bump them up to 1.180v/1.95v I can get another 20-30 minutes before Prime95 halts.

how much room I got?







I have about 8-11C of CPU temp wiggle room at 4.6 and I can still take my side panel off but I'd assume I could at least get 4.7 without resorting to that.


----------



## JackCY

Safe? Personally I would not go above 1.25V Vring and 2.10V Vccin without some serious cooling. These won't really help you though to make the core stable unless you have insufficient Vccin for your high Vcore.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Lol you dont need anywhere near 2.1 for anything 5ghz an below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Safe? Personally I would not go above 1.25V Vring and 2.10V Vccin without some serious cooling. These won't really help you though to make the core stable unless you have insufficient Vccin for your high Vcore.


----------



## The Pook

4.9 will run games all day but no matter what I set voltages to it seems to crash about 1.5-2.5 hours into P95.

Might just be my max, gonna keep playing. Thanks for the replies though, had a lot more room than I thought


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boogdieb*
> 
> So I am a proud new owner of a 4690k I will be submitting to the owners club tonight when I get off work. I was wondering after reading the overclocking breakdown when it comes to CPU Uncore are you suppose to clock out to the identical clock as your core clock?


Dont even bother with the unicore just overclock the core my 4970k unicore is stock 4.0 and my core is at 4.7 1.275v .. core is king


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boogdieb*
> 
> So I am a proud new owner of a 4690k I will be submitting to the owners club tonight when I get off work. I was wondering after reading the overclocking breakdown when it comes to CPU Uncore are you suppose to clock out to the identical clock as your core clock?


Typically you'll find your sweet spot 400MHz down from your core. I'm at 4.7 core and 4.3 uncore. I ran cinebench at each uncore clock and picked where the benchmarks started to plateau. Above 4.6 my numbers started going back down.


----------



## kcuestag

Quick question, sold my 2x 290X and until 980Ti arrives in a day or two I have to run the integrated GPU. Can it run 2560x1440? At the moment I can only go as high as 1920x1080.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quick question, sold my 2x 290X and until 980Ti arrives in a day or two I have to run the integrated GPU. Can it run 2560x1440? At the moment I can only go as high as 1920x1080.


My GTX 970 is on RMA and I'm running the HD 4600 IGP now ... not sure what games would work at that resolution but it should support it up to 4K for desktop stuffs.

If you're using HDMI and are limited to 1080p then that's your problem. Took me a while to figure that one out.









might be able to force a custom resolution through HDMI but AFAIK the issue is the the cable and not the IGP.


----------



## Niteowl71

Ok so I've been playing around with my 4690K trying to learn more on OCing and seeing what I can do with it. So I ran two test tonight mind you there were without my GPU stilling saving up for that. Anyway I ran two15 min test one using the Intel Extreme Utility with CPU @ 4.5/1.25v the other using IBT. Both past but had different temp results. The Extreme Utility I got a max temp of 67 degrees {pic A} and the IBT test I got a max temp of 83 degrees {pic B} so my question is which would be the closest to real world temps?

Pic A



Pic B


----------



## EthanKing

Try using cinebench. Its pretty much the same as my gaming temps. Which is 65c at [email protected] with an aio cooler.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Try using cinebench. Its pretty much the same as my gaming temps. Which is 65c at [email protected] with an aio cooler.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


Yea I'm using an air cooler as well so I'll give cinebench a try as well. I just played WoW [which is mostly all I play] for an hour using the IGPU and temps stayed around 52c


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteowl71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Try using cinebench. Its pretty much the same as my gaming temps. Which is 65c at [email protected] with an aio cooler.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I'm using an air cooler as well so I'll give cinebench a try as well. I just played WoW [which is mostly all I play] for an hour using the IGPU and temps stayed around 52c
Click to expand...

Thats good temps. Mines around 65c after 5-6 hours of Gta V.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## felmatias

Hello everybody!

Does anybody managed to run i7 4790K with GSkill TridentX 2400 16GB (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) ??

I'm having a lot of issues with this combination.. A lot of random crashes.. Already tried all the CPU VCore from 1.10v (stock) to 1.25v with stock cpu clock. Tried to fix clock on 42x100, 43x100.. Disabled Turbo boost, EIST, C3/C6/C7... But nothing works... Always the same random crashes in Prime95 (both v28 and v26) and games. All with XMP profile 1 and 2.

My Mobo is a Gigabyte Z97MX Gaming5 and its running the latest bios version (F5).

Does anyone have a clue? Maybe my memory kit is not good..

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BrainSplatter

@felmatias
Try adding 0,1v to *system agent voltage* (if it doesn't work, try 0,2v).

If it still doesn't work, try 0,1v (and then 0,2v) for
-CPU IO Analog
-CPU IO Digital

I had lots of problems with 4 DIMMS in a Gigabyte Z87 board and only after raising the system agent voltage it was stable.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> My GTX 970 is on RMA and I'm running the HD 4600 IGP now ... not sure what games would work at that resolution but it should support it up to 4K for desktop stuffs.
> 
> If you're using HDMI and are limited to 1080p then that's your problem. Took me a while to figure that one out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might be able to force a custom resolution through HDMI but AFAIK the issue is the the cable and not the IGP.


I'm not playing any games until the 980Ti arrives, but using the DVI (dual link cable) I can't get it to go above 1920x1080.


----------



## JackCY

Missing driver maybe?
I've had no issues with HD4600 to run 1920x1200px and it's supposed to support up to:
Quote:


> Model: Intel Intel HD 4600
> 
> Specifications:
> 
> Chipset Manufacturer Intel*
> Maximum DVI Resolution 1920x1200
> Maximum HDMI Resolution 4096x2160
> Maximum DisplayPort Resolution 3840x2160*
> HDCP Compliant Yes
> GPU Specifications
> Stream Processors 20
> Memory Specifications*
> Shared Memory Up to 1700 MB*
> Additional Information
> DirectX Support DirectX 11.1
> OpenGL Support 4.0
> 
> Specifications vary by CPU


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Missing driver maybe?
> I've had no issues with HD4600 to run 1920x1200px and it's supposed to support up to:


Maybe, any link to download the latest driver? I have the one that I got through Windows Updates.


----------



## NIK1

Here are some bios pics of my Gskill Trident X memory settings


----------



## felmatias

*@BrainSplatter*
Thanks a lot for your help! I'll try that when I get back home.

*@NIK1*
Thank you! I'll see if I can use some of your configs (I cannot OC to 4.7 with my system hehehhehe)


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Maybe, any link to download the latest driver? I have the one that I got through Windows Updates.


Intel usually has the latest for their devices. Sometimes the mobo manufacturer.
Windows drivers are often old and generic.


----------



## cr1

@NIK1

Thanks


----------



## NIK1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Typically you'll find your sweet spot 400MHz down from your core. I'm at 4.7 core and 4.3 uncore. I ran cinebench at each uncore clock and picked where the benchmarks started to plateau. Above 4.6 my numbers started going back down.


I always thought that from what I have found here and other sites its suppose to be best to try to get your cache core speed as close as possiable to core speed.I have my 4790k oc at 4.7,with cache core speed of 4.6.I will try and bench between 4.3 and 4.6 cache to see if any higher bench results if I have time today.So in my case with 4.7 oc and my cache at 4.6 will have no benifits compared to a lower cache of 4.3 and up.


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felmatias*
> 
> Hello everybody!
> 
> Does anybody managed to run i7 4790K with GSkill TridentX 2400 16GB (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) ??
> 
> I'm having a lot of issues with this combination.. A lot of random crashes.. Already tried all the CPU VCore from 1.10v (stock) to 1.25v with stock cpu clock. Tried to fix clock on 42x100, 43x100.. Disabled Turbo boost, EIST, C3/C6/C7... But nothing works... Always the same random crashes in Prime95 (both v28 and v26) and games. All with XMP profile 1 and 2.
> 
> My Mobo is a Gigabyte Z97MX Gaming5 and its running the latest bios version (F5).
> 
> Does anyone have a clue? Maybe my memory kit is not good..
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Does it crash using other test Programs? I've be told by a couple of others that Prime95 is pretty harsh on Haswell CPUs


----------



## Niteowl71

So I think I found my sweet spot for my 4690k and that's 4.5Hz/1.25 but besides upping the clock speed and voltage is there anything else I can tweak to get more out of the CPU? or should I just stick with that? I tried messing with a couple of other things but caused my system to go loopy it kept restarting itself until I got the bsod and had to go back into my BIOS and restore back to default what I messed with prior.


----------



## felmatias

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteowl71*
> 
> Does it crash using other test Programs? I've be told by a couple of others that Prime95 is pretty harsh on Haswell CPUs


Yeah, it's really harsh. Ive tried Intel XTU and it doesnt crash, but I think that it cannot be trusted because when I play a game the game crashes or system goes to BSOD.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felmatias*
> 
> Yeah, it's really harsh. Ive tried Intel XTU and it doesnt crash, but I think that it cannot be trusted because when I play a game the game crashes or system goes to BSOD.


I used XTU and it worked fine for 4.5, but now that I'm pushing 4.8, XTU doesn't cut it.
Dying Light crashes more overclocks than XTU.

Aida64 Is what I'm using now. It gets hotter and is harder to pass.


----------



## felmatias

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> I used XTU and it worked fine for 4.5, but now that I'm pushing 4.8, XTU doesn't cut it.
> Dying Light crashes more overclocks than XTU.
> 
> Aida64 Is what I'm using now. It gets hotter and is harder to pass.


Thank you! I'll try with AIDA too. Hadnt tried it


----------



## white owl

The link to it is in the first post


----------



## Niteowl71

So I ran Cinebench R15 and my resaults were CPU 675cb which from the score its just under a i7 4770K and the OpenGL was 35.77 fps using the IGPU. Not knowing to much is that a pretty good score for my cores/uncore being set @ 4.5 with a 1.25v setting? temps stayed around 67c



I did run the IETU Benchmark and got a 855 Mark score with max temp being 70c @4.5.
Since I upped the Uncore to 4.5 to match the core freq. I re ran the IETU stress test witch passed with the Max temp of 70c. Now what worries me is I ran IBT and before system froze during test (not sure why) the the max temp was 87c. while I'm more seeing in real world stuff the max temp of the IETU stress test being more realistic but with what happened during the IBT test should I back the Uncore Freq down a bit?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteowl71*
> 
> So I ran Cinebench R15 and my resaults were CPU 675cb which from the score its just under a i7 4770K and the OpenGL was 35.77 fps using the IGPU. Not knowing to much is that a pretty good score for my cores/uncore being set @ 4.5 with a 1.25v setting? temps stayed around 67c
> 
> 
> 
> I did run the IETU Benchmark and got a 855 Mark score with max temp being 70c @4.5.
> Since I upped the Uncore to 4.5 to match the core freq. I re ran the IETU stress test witch passed with the Max temp of 70c. Now what worries me is I ran IBT and before system froze during test (not sure why) the the max temp was 87c. while I'm more seeing in real world stuff the max temp of the IETU stress test being more realistic but with what happened during the IBT test should I back the Uncore Freq down a bit?


There is a database for Cinebench results along with the CPU, clock, ...

Mine:
4790 stock 3.6-4.0
CBCPU1=159.148239
CBCPUX=770.831727

4690K 4.7
CBCPU1=185.728613
CBCPUX=718.068396
4.6
CBCPU1=181.694299
CBCPUX=705.019741
4.5
CBCPU1=178.079325
CBCPUX=685.929864
4.4
CBCPU1=175.035554
CBCPUX=674.900452
3.9
CBCPUX=599.961003
3.7 probably stock 3.5-3.9
CBCPU1=156.167646
CBCPUX=571.404083

You lack RAM performance to do a better score in CB and XTU.

Temperature wise, read the OP and Haswell thread OP.

Haswell Overclocking Guide [With Statistics]

started on 07/19/13
•

last post 01/18/18 at 6:25pm
•

19651 replies
•

1252892 views

IBT hot, a little but not the worst. You would be amazed how cooking the CPU gets under full load, and no 100% CPU occupation isn't 100% load.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteowl71*
> 
> Now what worries me is I ran IBT and before system froze during test (not sure why) the the max temp was 87c. while I'm more seeing in real world stuff the max temp of the IETU stress test being more realistic but with what happened during the IBT test should I back the Uncore Freq down a bit?


Yes, and raise the cache voltage if you need to stabilize further.


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felmatias*
> 
> Hello everybody!
> 
> Does anybody managed to run i7 4790K with GSkill TridentX 2400 16GB (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) ??
> 
> I'm having a lot of issues with this combination.. A lot of random crashes.. Already tried all the CPU VCore from 1.10v (stock) to 1.25v with stock cpu clock. Tried to fix clock on 42x100, 43x100.. Disabled Turbo boost, EIST, C3/C6/C7... But nothing works... Always the same random crashes in Prime95 (both v28 and v26) and games. All with XMP profile 1 and 2.
> 
> My Mobo is a Gigabyte Z97MX Gaming5 and its running the latest bios version (F5).
> 
> Does anyone have a clue? Maybe my memory kit is not good..
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I own the same kit with 4 dimms, ive ran .950 on System Agent, analog and digital on auto for 3 different boards same ram. Runs great


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Yes, and raise the cache voltage if you need to stabilize further.


I'll do that once I get home tonight. What should I back it down to and raise it to to have a stable 4.5/1.25


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteowl71*
> 
> I'll do that once I get home tonight. What should I back it down to and raise it to to have a stable 4.5/1.25


Cache multiplier doesn't have much effect on real world performance at all. I'd run cache on your system at 41 or 42x and play around with the voltage a little starting from 1.185 and if that's stable go down from there. My cache voltage is 1.25v so you are in really good shape there.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> I always thought that from what I have found here and other sites its suppose to be best to try to get your cache core speed as close as possiable to core speed.I have my 4790k oc at 4.7,with cache core speed of 4.6.I will try and bench between 4.3 and 4.6 cache to see if any higher bench results if I have time today.So in my case with 4.7 oc and my cache at 4.6 will have no benifits compared to a lower cache of 4.3 and up.


You got me rethinking this, so i went back and tested a little better than the first time. I'm gonna have to eat my words because 4.7 uncore did the best for me this time. Cinebench doesn't seem to be the most consistant test. These are my highest results of three tests on each uncore.

40=944
41=947
42=948
43=951
44=949
45=946
46=950
47=953


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Cache multiplier doesn't have much effect on real world performance at all. I'd run cache on your system at 41 or 42x and play around with the voltage a little starting from 1.185 and if that's stable go down from there. My cache voltage is 1.25v so you are in really good shape there.


It was running pretty good @4.5/1.25 before I upped the Uncore to 4.5 and ran fine with the IETU but when I ran IBT system froze half way through so I'm sure I'll just have to back down The Uncore


----------



## Wirerat

Finally got my hands on a decent 4790k. Its holding 4.8 at 1.23v. it already passed a breif p95 v28.5 custom run and I ran some GTA V with no issue. Its can go higher but looking at temps while running x264 on full custom loop already I think I need to delid before stress testing 4.9/5.0 ghz.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Finally got my hands on a decent 4790k. Its holding 4.8 at 1.23v. it already passed a breif p95 v28.5 custom run and I ran some GTA V with no issue. Its can go higher but looking at temps while running x264 on full custom loop already I think I need to delid before stress testing 4.9/5.0 ghz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












You deserve it =)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You deserve it =)


Appreciate it.









Got my 1st cinebench score over 1k.


----------



## Niteowl71

So I was able to overclock my 4690K to 4.7 @ 1.25v (which is set to run at that 24/7),



any lower than 1.25v I'd get the BSOD. The first test I ran I used CINEBENCH, which passed with a max temp of 63c.



The next test was a 15 min test using XTU which passed with the max temp of 68c.



then ran a benchmark using XTU and passed with a max temp of 66c.



Finally I ran a 15 min test using IBT and passed but the max temp was a 84c. mind you as I've said before this is with out a GPU so not sure if things will be different when I add a GPU next week? Now I'm not sure if I should be worried about is the 84c max temp IBT gave seeing that the other 3 test gave about the same temp and how unrealistic the temps can be in IBT. While @ idle the temps stay between 35-40c and while I'm typing this my max temp was 50c. I'll monitor the temps I get when playing WoW, but would it be safe to say I should be ok temp wise at these settings?


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteowl71*
> 
> So I was able to overclock my 4690K to 4.7 @ 1.25v (which is set to run at that 24/7),
> 
> 
> 
> any lower than 1.25v I'd get the BSOD. The first test I ran I used CINEBENCH, which passed with a max temp of 63c.
> 
> 
> 
> The next test was a 15 min test using XTU which passed with the max temp of 68c.
> 
> 
> 
> then ran a benchmark using XTU and passed with a max temp of 66c.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I ran a 15 min test using IBT and passed but the max temp was a 84c. mind you as I've said before this is with out a GPU so not sure if things will be different when I add a GPU next week? Now I'm not sure if I should be worried about is the 84c max temp IBT gave seeing that the other 3 test gave about the same temp and how unrealistic the temps can be in IBT. While @ idle the temps stay between 35-40c and while I'm typing this my max temp was 50c. I'll monitor the temps I get when playing WoW, but would it be safe to say I should be ok temp wise at these settings?


temps look pretty much the same as mine and after hours of gta V i max out at 67c

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## EthanKing

Can I ask what your bios settings are to get it stable?

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my 1st cinebench score over 1k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice chip bud. You might wanna look at my build log and see the 3rd page I think where I posted like 7 pictures of my bios settings for running my 5ghz overclock on my 4790k. My chip only needs 1.350v for 5ghz with HT on, and 1.300v for 5ghz HT off. But there is a few settings that you want to change in your bios in the Digi+ tab that will let you drop your Vcore down some. Better to put a little beating on the mobo VS adding extra voltage to the cpu for no reason. You want to run Power duty and Phase controls both on Extreme and not "optimized and T-Probe". Doing so will let you drop around 0.025v off the vcore. So your 1.392v would be 1.367v and drop your temps some too. Take a look at those settings and you might get something from it.

The only thing that changes from HT on and HT off is the Voltage and Input voltage.
5ghz 1.300v / 1.830v for HT off
5ghz 1.350v / 1.880v for HT on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Can I ask what your bios settings are to get it stable?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


Click on the link to my build log and I have bios pictures of all my settings for running my 5ghz overclock setting.


----------



## Wezzor

Should I be happy with this chip guys? My cache is also at 4.2GHz with 1.2v too.
My temps during idle are 25c and while gaming around 55-60c.
Should I try to squeeze out more of it or just leave it as it's now?


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Should I be happy with this chip guys? My cache is also at 4.2GHz with 1.2v too.
> My temps during idle are 25c and while gaming around 55-60c.
> Should I try to squeeze out more of it or just leave it as it's now?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How would we know? you are showing us your chip at idle state which is what they all do lol.

1.200v on the Cache voltage should get almost every 4790k at 44x (4.4ghz / 4400mhz) on the cache. My chip does 45x (4.5ghz 4500mhz) on 1.200v on the cache. 42x should only need 1.150v or even less.


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> How would we know? you are showing us your chip at idle state which is what they all do lol.
> 
> 1.200v on the Cache voltage should get almost every 4790k at 44x (4.4ghz / 4400mhz) on the cache. My chip does 45x (4.5ghz 4500mhz) on 1.200v on the cache. 42x should only need 1.150v or even less.


However, I have the 4690K..


----------



## Costas

I found when overclocking my 4790K that I needed to also bump the cache frequency up otherwise I could never achieve a stable overclock with a relatively low (stock) cache frequency which was odd. It was as if I had to scale up the cache as I overclocked the core.

I have been running my rig for just on 10 months now at Core = 4.8GHz (1.32v) and Cache = 4.6GHz (1.27v).

Fully stable running BF4, P95 v28.5 (small FFT as well as Blend etc) and other less strenuous tests.

Mobo is an ASUS Hero VII and system is running a custom watercooled loop and 4790K is delidded.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Nice chip bud. You might wanna look at my build log and see the 3rd page I think where I posted like 7 pictures of my bios settings for running my 5ghz overclock on my 4790k. My chip only needs 1.350v for 5ghz with HT on, and 1.300v for 5ghz HT off. But there is a few settings that you want to change in your bios in the Digi+ tab that will let you drop your Vcore down some. Better to put a little beating on the mobo VS adding extra voltage to the cpu for no reason. You want to run Power duty and Phase controls both on Extreme and not "optimized and T-Probe". Doing so will let you drop around 0.025v off the vcore. So your 1.392v would be 1.367v and drop your temps some too. Take a look at those settings and you might get something from it.
> 
> The only thing that changes from HT on and HT off is the Voltage and Input voltage.
> 5ghz 1.300v / 1.830v for HT off
> 5ghz 1.350v / 1.880v for HT on
> Click on the link to my build log and I have bios pictures of all my settings for running my 5ghz overclock setting.


Thanks, Im certain I can tweak that voltage down a bit. However its still going to be in the 1.35+ range.

That is higher than I will run outside a few benches anyway.

If I decide to delid I plan to run 4.9/1.312v as my 24/7. As for now Its still a great chip at 4.8/1.23v.

I thought it was gold at first. it booted 4.8 at 1.180v. Getting that stable landed at 1.23v but the scaling wall started there requiring almost + .09v to pass x264 and run gta V/bf4 at the next multi 4.9.

I will double check my power delivery settings. I think its on auto still.


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> However, I have the 4690K..


When you talk about Cache are you talking about the Uncore? If so with my 4690k clocked at 4.7/1.25 it shows my Uncore @ 4.0. Should I try and up it or is that good enough?


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Can I ask what your bios settings are to get it stable?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## EthanKing

Cheers dude:thumb:


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Cheers dude:thumb:


Thanks


----------



## jasjeet

Just got a 4790k running on an Asrock Z97M Pro 4, running 4.4Ghz at 1.14v, just want to know if my vcore is in the ball park?


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteowl71*
> 
> When you talk about Cache are you talking about the Uncore? If so with my 4690k clocked at 4.7/1.25 it shows my Uncore @ 4.0. Should I try and up it or is that good enough?


Yupp, uncore.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Just got a 4790k running on an Asrock Z97M Pro 4, running 4.4Ghz at 1.14v, just want to know if my vcore is in the ball park?


to compare I was getting around 1.054v on 4.4, that's slightly high but not bad at all. I was able to get 5GHz+ on that chip but it's been toned down since, it's been moved to my daughter's rig so it's only slightly OCed now







.

http://valid.canardpc.com/tm7egb


----------



## jasjeet

Thanks for letting me know, I literally just guessed and started prime up, so I'll start at 1.10v and go from there.

One odd thing, HWmonitor reads 4Ghz, CPUz and Realtemp reads 4.4Ghz.

All I have done is enable multi core enhancement and changed the Vcore offset.

Do people run cache freq higher? I've locked it to 4Ghz.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know, I literally just guessed and started prime up, so I'll start at 1.10v and go from there.
> 
> One odd thing, HWmonitor reads 4Ghz, CPUz and Realtemp reads 4.4Ghz.
> 
> All I have done is enable multi core enhancement and changed the Vcore offset.
> 
> Do people run cache freq higher? I've locked it to 4Ghz.


I would say it's not a whole lot of difference but it's an option and fun to do. I have 3 4790Ks in the house and a 5930K. I OCed uncore a bit on all of them but not much. 4GHz uncore is nice though as long as you're stable.

You're seeing different speeds while fully loading it?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know, I literally just guessed and started prime up, so I'll start at 1.10v and go from there.
> 
> One odd thing, HWmonitor reads 4Ghz, CPUz and Realtemp reads 4.4Ghz.
> 
> All I have done is enable multi core enhancement and changed the Vcore offset.
> 
> Do people run cache freq higher? I've locked it to 4Ghz.


I read somewhere that 400mhz below core is optimal. Though in cinibench the difference between 4.0 and 4.3 cache was ~0.5%, so i dont think its a big deal.


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteowl71*
> 
> If so with my 4690k clocked at 4.7/1.25 it shows my Uncore @ 4.0. Should I try and up it or is that good enough?


I'd try getting your uncore closer to your cores. You will notice the difference with faster uncore clock speed but it's very minimal. When increasing the uncore ratio I only needed to raise the CPU core voltage when within 2 multipliers of the CPU cores' ratio.


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamtin*
> 
> I'd try getting your uncore closer to your cores. You will notice the difference with faster uncore clock speed but it's very minimal. When increasing the uncore ratio I only needed to raise the CPU core voltage when within 2 multipliers of the CPU cores' ratio.


Cool I'll give it a shot tonight.. How would it affect the temps? I'M running are cool and right now temps are around 68c running XTU 83c with IBT...


----------



## P.J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> My new 4790k was made in *Vietnam*... Didn't know there was a production facility there. Wonder what kind of performance I'll get, have to wait for some RAM, should get it later today.
> 
> The 2 best Haswell chips I've had were both Costa Ricas and all my Maylays have been terrible. I know it is completely garbage random info though.


Is It good?


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteowl71*
> 
> How would it affect the temps?


I'm interested. Ambient temp is 24° using Noctua NH-L9i CPU Cooler.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU Ratio @ 42/1.094V - Cache Ratio @ 42/1.19V - VCCIN @ 1.85V

CPU Ratio @ 42/1.094V - Cache Ratio @ 36/Auto - VCCIN @ 1.85V

CPU Ratio @ 42/1.094V - Cache Ratio @ 36/Auto - VCCIN @ Auto

CPU Ratio @ 42/1.094V - Cache Ratio @ 36/1.03V - VCCIN @ 1.8V

CPU Ratio @ 42/1.094V - Cache Ratio @ 36/1.03V - VCCIN @ Auto

CPU Ratio @ 42/Auto - Cache Ratio @ 36/Auto - VCCIN @ Auto




IMO it isn't really worth the extra heat produced when all clocks are at 1:1 ratio due to the necessary increase in both cache voltage and vccin. Adaptive, offset and manually set voltages are all good. In relation to CPU Input Voltage (VCCIN), an 'Auto' setting is worthwhile with mild overclocks pending clock ratios.

*edit - The uncore on both G3258 processors prefer to have a *manual* voltage setting.


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P.J*
> 
> Is It good?


I'd like to find out where my 4690k was made I'm pretty impressed with it ATM...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteowl71*
> 
> I'd like to find out where my 4690k was made I'm pretty impressed with it ATM...


all you have to do is look at the heat spreader.


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> all you have to do is look at the heat spreader.


All I remember from what was listed on it was the batch # which was L427B489


----------



## Niteowl71

Will adding my gpu this weekend have any effect on my OC? ie temp, speed, etc. I'm hoping I'll still be able to keep OC @4.7/1.25v


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P.J*
> 
> Is It good?


It was an average chip. Sold it and got a 4.9 binned 4790k from Silicon Lottery. I just run it at 48x.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteowl71*
> 
> Will adding my gpu this weekend have any effect on my OC? ie temp, speed, etc. I'm hoping I'll still be able to keep OC @4.7/1.25v


Shouldnt at all. Might run a little cooler witjout using onboard vid


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> It was an average chip. Sold it and got a 4.9 binned 4790k from Silicon Lottery. I just run it at 48x.
> Shouldnt at all. Might run a little cooler witjout using onboard vid


Cool thanks


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I would say it's not a whole lot of difference but it's an option and fun to do. I have 3 4790Ks in the house and a 5930K. I OCed uncore a bit on all of them but not much. 4GHz uncore is nice though as long as you're stable.
> 
> You're seeing different speeds while fully loading it?


I was seeing 4.4ghz in CPUz and 4ghz in HWmonitor.

I changed it to x44 multi, turned off LLC and multi core enhancement. Setup an offset for 1.15v load and reduced cache to 4ghz.

Im setting this up for a friend, so not pushing to the edge so that I get 100% stability.

Prime blend program crashed at 1.14v but was using 4.4ghz cache too.

Only got an arctic freezer 7 too, so will now try to optimise this.


----------



## kl6mk6

Whoever suggested the 0.5v split between core and input the other day, thanks! Taking the input voltage off auto saved me ~5C on my load temps, so I went ahead and stepped my daily OC up to [email protected]/1.800v! I was also able to get up to [email protected]/1.850v long enough to get a validation to join the 5GHz club.









http://valid.x86.fr/719qnt


----------



## felmatias

Thank you all for the help! Unfortunatelly, nothing that I tried solved the problem.. Not even system agent voltage, system analog i/o and system digital i/o..

I've sent my memory kit to RMA.. Hope that I get back a good new pair!


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteowl71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *P.J*
> 
> Is It good?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to find out where my 4690k was made I'm pretty impressed with it ATM...
Click to expand...

Should be on the box. If not its on the cpu itself. Mines on both and is a Vietnam chip. Did you find yours?

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## HPE1000

Joining kinda late. My 4690k should be here in the next few days.

My z77 motherboard is stuck in a boot loop, its been getting worse over the past couple months with occasional troubles booting in the morning but it's pretty much done for at this point. I'm lucky to get the computer to boot once every 20-30 tries. That was the 2nd z77 motherboard in the life of my 3570k that has done this and seeing as how 1155 is outdated I was forced to move up to the 4690k and an Asus z97i plus. Hopefully Asus treats me better lol. (Last two motherboard brands were asrock and msi)

I would have rather upgraded my GPU :/


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Joining kinda late. My 4690k should be here in the next few days.
> 
> My z77 motherboard is stuck in a boot loop, its been getting worse over the past couple months with occasional troubles booting in the morning but it's pretty much done for at this point. I'm lucky to get the computer to boot once every 20-30 tries. That was the 2nd z77 motherboard in the life of my 3570k that has done this and seeing as how 1155 is outdated I was forced to move up to the 4690k and an Asus z97i plus. Hopefully Asus treats me better lol. (Last two motherboard brands were asrock and msi)
> 
> I would have rather upgraded my GPU :/


It's never too late








Welcome to the club! sad to hear about your mobo though. For the record my previous system, running till this day but passed to a friend with an i5 760 and an MSI P55-GD85 mobo is running till this day...
Any reason you did go for the i7 instead?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> It's never too late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club! sad to hear about your mobo though. For the record my previous system, running till this day but passed to a friend with an i5 760 and an MSI P55-GD85 mobo is running till this day...
> Any reason you did go for the i7 instead?


I must have bad luck or something. I decided I am going to be super safe and went ahead and ordered a corsair 250d because it has a fan sitting right next to the motherboard. Perhaps heat over time has been killing these ITX boards as they have really poor passive heatsinks imo. My cpu was also overclocked to 4.5ghz the whole time so that has to heat the board up more too. (The node 304 doesnt have good airflow over the motherboard at all because of PSU positioning)

I just never feel the need for an i7. Until it really starts making sense for gaming I will continue buying the quad cores. I only really game on my computer


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I must have bad luck or something. I decided I am going to be super safe and went ahead and ordered a corsair 250d because it has a fan sitting right next to the motherboard. Perhaps heat over time has been killing these ITX boards as they have really poor passive heatsinks imo. My cpu was also overclocked to 4.5ghz the whole time so that has to heat the board up more too. (The node 304 doesnt have good airflow over the motherboard at all because of PSU positioning)
> 
> I just never feel the need for an i7. Until it really starts making sense for gaming I will continue buying the quad cores. I only really game on my computer


Maybe that's the universe's way of telling you to go balls to the wall and wc your rig?lol
I was in your shoes as well when I was upgrading my system. Was split between the i5 and i7 variants. Since I've already tried an i5, I thought I'd try the i7 this time around and you know what? I don't see a difference








I mainly just game on my system too with the occassional illustrator and photoshop bla bla bla but nothing that really taxes my 4790K.


----------



## fatalhalt

My cpu can do 5Ghz 32m super pi at 1.24v (this is my 4th 4790k) http://valid.x86.fr/v3ce74



it can do 30min OCCT (haven't tried more, good enough for me) at 4.9GHz at 1.27v (1.295v load), and it can do 15min of aida64 stability test at 5Ghz and 1.28v before it crashes, no bsod.
temps in OCCT peaked at 93C and stayed on avg in 85C range, my cooling setup:
- swiftech apogee xt rev.2
- swiftech mcr320 360mm rad
- mcp355 pump
- 1/2" ID tubing
- 24C ambient temp
- mx2 thermal paste

prime95 with avx goes to 100C almost instantly.

other chips that I had could do 4.6GHz stable at 1.3v (this chip ran 15C less when loaded on avg then rest that I tested), other one could do 4.8GHz at 1.37v (1.40v load) stable, and one other one wouldn't even boot win7 at 4.6GHz at 1.275v. so I didn't bother overclocking that dud

I have gelid extreme paste that I want to try out, it should lower my temp by 1C, and newer swiftech xl block that should drop another 2C, i looks like I may pass 30min OCCT at 5Ghz with 1.35v set from bios and hold my temp around 95C


----------



## v1ral

I have a pretty dumb question guys, but how do I keep bus clock at 100mhz?
My bus clock keeps fluctuating from 100-102mhz which is making my overclock go up to 4.8ghz which it's supposed to remain at 4.7Ghz.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatalhalt*
> 
> My cpu can do 5Ghz 32m super pi at 1.24v (this is my 4th 4790k) http://valid.x86.fr/v3ce74
> 
> 
> 
> it can do 30min OCCT (haven't tried more, good enough for me) at 4.9GHz at 1.27v (1.295v load), and it can do 15min of aida64 stability test at 5Ghz and 1.28v before it crashes, no bsod.
> temps in OCCT peaked at 93C and stayed on avg in 85C range, my cooling setup:
> - swiftech apogee xt rev.2
> - swiftech mcr320 360mm rad
> - mcp355 pump
> - 1/2" ID tubing
> - 24C ambient temp
> - mx2 thermal paste
> 
> prime95 with avx goes to 100C almost instantly.
> 
> other chips that I had could do 4.6GHz stable at 1.3v (this chip ran 15C less when loaded on avg then rest that I tested), other one could do 4.8GHz at 1.37v (1.40v load) stable, and one other one wouldn't even boot win7 at 4.6GHz at 1.275v. so I didn't bother overclocking that dud
> 
> I have gelid extreme paste that I want to try out, it should lower my temp by 1C, and newer swiftech xl block that should drop another 2C, i looks like I may pass 30min OCCT at 5Ghz with 1.35v set from bios and hold my temp around 95C


I'm surprised your temps are that high. New TIM might help, either gelid or Liquid Metal Ultra The newer versions of P95 run too hot for the 4790k. Stick to v26.6 SmallFFTs, if you can pass 10 min you should be good. An hour is better.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I have a pretty dumb question guys, but how do I keep bus clock at 100mhz?
> My bus clock keeps fluctuating from 100-102mhz which is making my overclock go up to 4.8ghz which it's supposed to remain at 4.7Ghz.


There should be a base clock strap setting. That should set a limit.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatalhalt*
> 
> My cpu can do 5Ghz 32m super pi at 1.24v (this is my 4th 4790k) http://valid.x86.fr/v3ce74
> 
> 
> 
> it can do 30min OCCT (haven't tried more, good enough for me) at 4.9GHz at 1.27v (1.295v load), and it can do 15min of aida64 stability test at 5Ghz and 1.28v before it crashes, no bsod.
> temps in OCCT peaked at 93C and stayed on avg in 85C range, my cooling setup:
> - swiftech apogee xt rev.2
> - swiftech mcr320 360mm rad
> - mcp355 pump
> - 1/2" ID tubing
> - 24C ambient temp
> - mx2 thermal paste
> 
> prime95 with avx goes to 100C almost instantly.
> 
> other chips that I had could do 4.6GHz stable at 1.3v (this chip ran 15C less when loaded on avg then rest that I tested), other one could do 4.8GHz at 1.37v (1.40v load) stable, and one other one wouldn't even boot win7 at 4.6GHz at 1.275v. so I didn't bother overclocking that dud
> 
> I have gelid extreme paste that I want to try out, it should lower my temp by 1C, and newer swiftech xl block that should drop another 2C, i looks like I may pass 30min OCCT at 5Ghz with 1.35v set from bios and hold my temp around 95C


Nice chip!







What is the batch?


----------



## powderfinger

Edit... my mistake. : )


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I just never feel the need for an i7. Until it really starts making sense for gaming I will continue buying the quad cores. I only really game on my computer











http://www.overclock.net/a/the-witcher-3-v1-06-performance-test


----------



## JackCY

As always, negligible performance difference in games. Yet HT is an insane extra $. I like HT but the money Intel is asking for it is outrageous.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> As always, negligible performance difference in games. Yet HT is an insane extra $. I like HT but the money Intel is asking for it is outrageous.


I5s are like the most well rounded cpu you can get with price still a consideration. i7 are well into the land of diminishing returns. I Bought my first 4770k 2nd hand for the price of a new 4670k though. Gotta love ocn market.


----------



## Sketchus

Hey all,

Quick question - I'm running a 4790k oc'd to 4.6 with a H100i cooler and also in an H440 case.

My temps I'm getting are about 70-72 on a prime95 stress test.

Now I know that's pretty hot but should I be worried? The case I have is known as being terrible airflow, and with the top panel off I get about 65 degrees.

Is this reasonable or should I be worried?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Quick question - I'm running a 4790k oc'd to 4.6 with a H100i cooler and also in an H440 case.
> 
> My temps I'm getting are about 70-72 on a prime95 stress test.
> 
> Now I know that's pretty hot but should I be worried? The case I have is known as being terrible airflow, and with the top panel off I get about 65 degrees.
> 
> Is this reasonable or should I be worried?


for starters dont run prime 95. Go to the stressing section of this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics and download x264 "the cool stressor" and report temps after that runs 1 loop.

If your only hitting 72c in p95 you most likely have no issues at all though.


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Quick question - I'm running a 4790k oc'd to 4.6 with a H100i cooler and also in an H440 case.
> 
> My temps I'm getting are about 70-72 on a prime95 stress test.
> 
> Now I know that's pretty hot but should I be worried? The case I have is known as being terrible airflow, and with the top panel off I get about 65 degrees.
> 
> Is this reasonable or should I be worried?


No 70-72 is fine anything above 80c is when you want to worry. Also some stress test causes unrealistically high temps so if 70-72c is what your getting with prime then your good it's when your running normal and temps stay that high you have to worry I used IBT and got temps of 84c but when gaming my temps run 50-54c with a 4690k @@4.6/1.25v air cooled.


----------



## Sketchus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteowl71*
> 
> No 70-72 is fine anything above 80c is when you want to worry. Also some stress test causes unrealistically high temps so if 70-72c is what your getting with prime then your good it's when your running normal and temps stay that high you have to worry I used IBT and got temps of 84c but when gaming my temps run 50-54c with a 4690k @@4.6/1.25v air cooled.


OK thanks for the reply. So the fact that it's a watercooler doesn't matter? Feels like I should be getting lower temps than air.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> OK thanks for the reply. So the fact that it's a watercooler doesn't matter? Feels like I should be getting lower temps than air.


prime95 is not the right program to base temps of off. x264 or occt would show a lot better idea of wether your temps are acceptable or not.

Prime95 depending on which version and what settibgs can be much hotter than a real load. Its likley your temps are fine.

If you run 1 loop of x264 you will see the max temp your cpu cores will go to in actual use.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sketchus*
> 
> OK thanks for the reply. So the fact that it's a watercooler doesn't matter? Feels like I should be getting lower temps than air.


it won't go up as high if you're on liquid usually.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I5s are like the most well rounded cpu you can get with price still a consideration. i7 are well into the land of diminishing returns. I Bought my first 4770k 2nd hand for the price of a new 4670k though. Gotta love ocn market.


In the US, yes.
Elsewhere it's pretty much impossible to find a second hand i7 even i5. Not counting some ebay international lottery and receiving some dud no one wants.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> In the US, yes.
> Elsewhere it's pretty much impossible to find a second hand i7 even i5. Not counting some ebay international lottery and receiving some dud no one wants.


I pretty much limit used pc parts to ocn market. unless its something cheap.


----------



## HPE1000

So 3 of my cores run within 1-2c of each other but one of them is consistently 3-5c hotter than the surrounding cores. Is this pretty normal with these or should I reapply the thermal compound? I was a bit light with it this time and it might not have fully covered.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So 3 of my cores run within 1-2c of each other but one of them is consistently 3-5c hotter than the surrounding cores. Is this pretty normal with these or should I reapply the thermal compound? I was a bit light with it this time and it might not have fully covered.


That's normal.


----------



## fatalhalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> Nice chip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the batch?


L445B377, Made in Malaysia


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So 3 of my cores run within 1-2c of each other but one of them is consistently 3-5c hotter than the surrounding cores. Is this pretty normal with these or should I reapply the thermal compound? I was a bit light with it this time and it might not have fully covered.


What core is it? Because of the architecture, core two and three are usually the hottest with core one close behind, and the fourth is usually coolest as it is next to the typically unused graphics processor.


----------



## JackCY

Unless you reapply the IHS TIM it can't be helped.
VRM is next to 1st, 4th is next to nothing. But what temperatures you get also depends on how and what the tasks are assigned to cores.


----------



## Silent Scone

Hi boys and girls







. Thought I'd show my face as I'm currently finishing up a table top box for my son. Ticking along nicely at the specs below, seems like a really good chip









Lian Li PC-V359WA
GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 M-ATX
Corsair H55 AIO
i5 Devils Canyon 4690K @ 4.4 1.15v (VCCIN: Auto - LLC Medium - System Agent: Auto)
Cache/Uncore 4.2 @ 1.185v
Gigabyte Fury-X
TeamGroup Vulcan 2400Mhz 16GB (2x8GB) C11-13-13-36-CR1 1.65v
Intel M.2 70GB (Boot)
Samsung 850 Evo 3DNAND 250GB (SteamLib)
WD 2TB Green


----------



## HPE1000

Well oddly I opened up hwmonitor and it was giving more consistent and lower temps than realtemp so I reset realtemp and it seems to be reading accurately so I think its all good now


----------



## cephelix

well fellas, it seems like I can't go past 4.7GHz @ 1.322V even with increased VIN @ 2.1V. Temps are in the low 70C but OCCT large data set would crash in less than a minute at 4.8GHz no matter how much more voltage i give it. Any tips?

Also, thinking of ocing the uncore. Do i set everything back to optimized default and oc uncore from there or do i keep my last stable core oc and keep increasing uncore from there?


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> well fellas, it seems like I can't go past 4.7GHz @ 1.322V even with increased VIN @ 2.1V. Temps are in the low 70C but OCCT large data set would crash in less than a minute at 4.8GHz no matter how much more voltage i give it. Any tips?
> 
> Also, thinking of ocing the uncore. Do i set everything back to optimized default and oc uncore from there or do i keep my last stable core oc and keep increasing uncore from there?


----------



## cephelix

@tux1989 noted. thanks a bunch


----------



## jamtin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> well fellas, it seems like I can't go past 4.7GHz @ 1.322V even with increased VIN @ 2.1V. Temps are in the low 70C but OCCT large data set would crash in less than a minute at 4.8GHz no matter how much more voltage i give it. Any tips?Also, thinking of ocing the uncore. Do i set everything back to optimized default and oc uncore from there or do i keep my last stable core oc and keep increasing uncore from there?


I'd try to enhance the 4.7GHz overclock. Find your lowest, stable VIN and the increase the cache voltage to around 1.25V with a multiplier of 42. If it boots and is stable increase cache ratio to 43 etc... You may have to tweak both CPU input and CPU core voltages a little to maintain stability with the higher uncore clock. Good luck...


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Hi boys and girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thought I'd show my face as I'm currently finishing up a table top box for my son. Ticking along nicely at the specs below, seems like a really good chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lian Li PC-V359WA
> GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 M-ATX
> Corsair H55 AIO
> i5 Devils Canyon 4690K @ 4.4 1.15v (VCCIN: Auto - LLC Medium - System Agent: Auto)
> Cache/Uncore 4.2 @ 1.185v
> Gigabyte Fury-X
> TeamGroup Vulcan 2400Mhz 16GB (2x8GB) C11-13-13-36-CR1 1.65v
> Intel M.2 70GB (Boot)
> Samsung 850 Evo 3DNAND 250GB (SteamLib)
> WD 2TB Green


That's a bit better (~.02v) than my chip can do, but seems pretty in line with new 4690ks.

What I am describing is completely anecdotal, but here goes. Over the last 12 months the 4690k and especially 4790k quality seems to have improved. Back when they were first released, the 4690k supposedly overclocked higher then the 4790k. When I got my 4690k back in October, the average 4690k overclock (at 1.3v, say) was 4.6 ghz and the average 4790k 4.7. But the average seems to have risen, so the average 4690k is now a full 4.6 and the 4790k average is at least 4.8. Nine months ago a 5 ghz oc on a 4790k was "very rare" but now a decent portion of chips seem to reach that.

This doesn't necessarily mean much, except I would guess there is a decent chance the 5700k does not improve much if at all on the 4790k during its initial production.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> well fellas, it seems like I can't go past 4.7GHz @ 1.322V even with increased VIN @ 2.1V. Temps are in the low 70C but OCCT large data set would crash in less than a minute at 4.8GHz no matter how much more voltage i give it. Any tips?
> 
> Also, thinking of ocing the uncore. Do i set everything back to optimized default and oc uncore from there or do i keep my last stable core oc and keep increasing uncore from there?


A core multiplier is worth something like 7x more than an uncore multiplier, per darkwizzie's tests. So it is most likely not worth dropping core at all to get a higher uncore. On the other hand you may need higher vcore to raise uncore. I find that uncore up to 40x is easy, and after that it takes progressively more core and uncore voltage to raise it; 41-42 is the sweet spot for my chip. Uncore also takes more stability testing which is annoying.

As for your current block, if it reliably and quickly crashes, that is always due to a lack of vcore in my experience. Otherwise I'd recommend trying 2.2v input voltage.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> That's a bit better (~.02v) than my chip can do, but seems pretty in line with new 4690ks.
> 
> A core multiplier is worth something like 7x more than an uncore multiplier, per darkwizzie's tests. So it is most likely not worth dropping core at all to get a higher uncore. On the other hand you may need higher vcore to raise uncore. I find that uncore up to 40x is easy, and after that it takes progressively more core and uncore voltage to raise it; 41-42 is the sweet spot for my chip. Uncore also takes more stability testing which is annoying.
> 
> As for your current block, if it reliably and quickly crashes, that is always due to a lack of vcore in my experience. Otherwise I'd recommend trying 2.2v input voltage.


Yeah, read darkwizzie's thread on that. I was hoping for 4.8GHz at about 1.3+ V but even that is a no go so I thought I'd just maximise my OC by upping uncore as well. Read through the Gigabyte Z97 OC guide and it states that 2.4V for VIN is the max recommended, temps permitting of course. Will try 2.2V maybe even bring it up to the max, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> well fellas, it seems like I can't go past 4.7GHz @ 1.322V even with increased VIN @ 2.1V. Temps are in the low 70C but OCCT large data set would crash in less than a minute at 4.8GHz no matter how much more voltage i give it. Any tips?
> 
> Also, thinking of ocing the uncore. Do i set everything back to optimized default and oc uncore from there or do i keep my last stable core oc and keep increasing uncore from there?


That input voltage seems way high. try to keep it +0.500V above core. Have you tried a different test besides OCCT, like x294 or P95 v26.6 SmallFFT? I keep my uncore ate 400MHz less than my core, I was getting weird issues in games when i got any closer to my core.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> That input voltage seems way high. try to keep it +0.500V above core. Have you tried a different test besides OCCT, like x294 or P95 v26.6 SmallFFT? I keep my uncore ate 400MHz less than my core, I was getting weird issues in games when i got any closer to my core.


I tried +0.5V and it didn't make any difference so I went with wht was suggested in the gigabyte thread which was +0.8V instead. For now i haven't tried anything else since i was trying the methods outlined in the gigabyte thread so i thought i'd at least keep the test the same as before to see if there were any differences


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> I tried +0.5V and it didn't make any difference so I went with wht was suggested in the gigabyte thread which was +0.8V instead. For now i haven't tried anything else since i was trying the methods outlined in the gigabyte thread so i thought i'd at least keep the test the same as before to see if there were any differences


You asked for tips, and i gave them.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> You asked for tips, and i gave them.


True. And i do appreciate it don't get me wrong. Haven't slept all night so I might be a bit off my rocker at this point. Also trying to highlight what i've done just in case it helps with troubleshooting my issue. I will try with different programs this weekend and see if i get similar results. Btw, for your uncore oc, did you have to add alot of voltage?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> True. And i do appreciate it don't get me wrong. Haven't slept all night so I might be a bit off my rocker at this point. Also trying to highlight what i've done just in case it helps with troubleshooting my issue. I will try with different programs this weekend and see if i get similar results. Btw, for your uncore oc, did you have to add alot of voltage?


Sorry, that was a little childish of me to say that. Glanced at the GBz97 OC forum. That's an info overload. All I did for OC was enable xmp on memory, disabled turbo, left my c states enabled, and played with my core and input voltages and multiplyer. Everything else I left on auto until I found a good spot, then followed up with my uncore 400MHz down. I didn't mess with ring voltage.

I only used OCCT for my GPU OC, so I have no experience with it on these chips nor have a clue what settings to use. Thats the only reason I wondered if you had tried another program.

I hope that helps a little and i definitely hope you can get 4.8GHz stable.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Sorry, that was a little childish of me to say that. Glanced at the GBz97 OC forum. That's an info overload. All I did for OC was enable xmp on memory, disabled turbo, left my c states enabled, and played with my core and input voltages and multiplyer. Everything else I left on auto until I found a good spot, then followed up with my uncore 400MHz down. I didn't mess with ring voltage.
> 
> I only used OCCT for my GPU OC, so I have no experience with it on these chips nor have a clue what settings to use. Thats the only reason I wondered if you had tried another program.
> 
> I hope that helps a little and i definitely hope you can get 4.8GHz stable.


No worries








Thanks for the tips. Will keep yours in mind when I start again this weekend. If not I suppose i'll have to settle with 4.7.


----------



## felmatias

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felmatias*
> 
> Hello everybody!
> 
> Does anybody managed to run i7 4790K with GSkill TridentX 2400 16GB (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) ??
> 
> I'm having a lot of issues with this combination.. A lot of random crashes.. Already tried all the CPU VCore from 1.10v (stock) to 1.25v with stock cpu clock. Tried to fix clock on 42x100, 43x100.. Disabled Turbo boost, EIST, C3/C6/C7... But nothing works... Always the same random crashes in Prime95 (both v28 and v26) and games. All with XMP profile 1 and 2.
> 
> My Mobo is a Gigabyte Z97MX Gaming5 and its running the latest bios version (F5).
> 
> Does anyone have a clue? Maybe my memory kit is not good..
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Updating my issue:

I've switched my TridentX kit for a Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400 16gb and it seems to be working fine. I've ran Prime95 v26 all over the night (7 hours without any error). With the TridentX kit it only worked for a few minutes.. I think that it's solved.

Btw, in Prime95 v28 it crashes also..


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felmatias*
> 
> Updating my issue:
> 
> I've switched my TridentX kit for a Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400 16gb and it seems to be working fine. I've ran Prime95 v26 all over the night (7 hours without any error). With the TridentX kit it only worked for a few minutes.. I think that it's solved.
> 
> Btw, in Prime95 v28 it crashes also..


Are the tridentX different timings?

If they are the exact same timings I would rma the tridents. They have lifetime warranty.


----------



## felmatias

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Are the tridentX different timings?
> 
> If they are the exact same timings I would rma the tridents. They have lifetime warranty.


No, they are different.

TridentX is 10-12-12-31 and Vengeance Pro is 11-13-13-31.


----------



## EthanKing

Did you try loosen the timing on the tridentX to match the Vengeance?

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felmatias*
> 
> No, they are different.
> 
> TridentX is 10-12-12-31 and Vengeance Pro is 11-13-13-31.


Thats what I thought.

Anyway chances are the memory is fine. Your memory controller needed the loser timimgs for your overclock.

I am running that exact kit trident X 2x4gb 2400 cl 10 stable with 4.8ghz 1.245v no isdues at all.


----------



## felmatias

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Did you try loosen the timing on the tridentX to match the Vengeance?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


No, because I didnt know that vengeance was going to work.. It was a blind shot. Maybe it worked with TridentX, but is it worth? Because it would be under used...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Thats what I thought.
> 
> Anyway chances are the memory is fine. Your memory controller needed the loser timimgs for your overclock.
> 
> I am running that exact kit trident X 2x4gb 2400 cl 10 stable with 4.8ghz 1.245v no isdues at all.


Yeah, you are probably right.. I've tried a lot of configurations on my CPU (a lot of voltages, frequencies..), but I didnt changed its frequency to more than 4.4Ghz (stock with turbo boost) because I didn't think that my cooler (Watercooler Antec Kuhler h2o 620) was going to handle it well at higher frequencies.. At Prime95 it goes to 96 degrees (stock configuration)..


----------



## stoker

Finally received my 4790K, different beast compared to my old 4670K.

Default VID is 1.27v @4400 & 1.09v @4000 in bios with vcore on auto. Thought it was abit high so dropped it with offset by .02, AVX still brings it up to 1.27v

Did 1hr on P95 26.6 small ffts, lasts 15 minutes on 27.9 with a rounding error.

Next step ideas?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Finally received my 4790K, different beast compared to my old 4670K.
> 
> Default VID is 1.27v @4400 & 1.09v @4000 in bios with vcore on auto. Thought it was abit high so dropped it with offset by .02, AVX still brings it up to 1.27v
> 
> Did 1hr on P95 26.6 small ffts, lasts 15 minutes on 27.9 with a rounding error.
> 
> Next step ideas?


I would set manual vcore to 48 at 1.250v and cache to 4.0 at 1.170 with 1.85v input voltage and see if it gets to windows without bsod.

You still have adaptive on judging by your above vcore raising so much during prime. Be certain u set it to manual.

Also if it does get into Windows and you try stressing it. I would not use p95. Try ether occt or x264 (from haswell oc thread stressing section).

If it does not make it to windows or makes it And fails to stress test keep all settings and drop core 100mhz and try again.

Thats the fastest I know of to learn what a new haswell cpu can do.


----------



## stoker

Hi thanks for the reply.

Yes still have adaptive on. Already tried the 1.25v manual and go for the highest multi, best i can do is x47. At x48 I get a 124 bsod just before the desktop.

Used H264 before, looking for a harder test I know P95 is a bit overkill especially 27.9, though it was set to run as 1344 FFT's. Might try OCCT again, but i remember someone saying OCCT large is the same as P95?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Hi thanks for the reply.
> 
> Yes still have adaptive on. Already tried the 1.25v manual and go for the highest multi, best i can do is x47. At x48 I get a 124 bsod just before the desktop.
> 
> Used H264 before, looking for a harder test I know P95 is a bit overkill especially 27.9, though it was set to run as 1344 FFT's. Might try OCCT again, but i remember someone saying OCCT large is the same as P95?


The temperature of p95 is the main issue.

As a alternative to x264 or occt I also like to use p95 with custom settings.

Set custom 1344, 1344 and 80% of ram. example 6500 if you have 8gb.

With custom p95 27.9 1344-1344, 6500 settings prime will still stress very tough but will run 20-30c cooler.

My max temps on above settings are 65-70c.


----------



## stoker

Ran OCCT for an hour with similar settings and adaptive vcore auto -.020 & cache auto -.040



Will keep going tomorrow


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Ran OCCT for an hour with similar settings and adaptive vcore auto -.020 & cache auto -.040
> 
> 
> 
> Will keep going tomorrow


I would not stress test on adative vcore. It is advised against doing so on every guide out there.

Stabilize manual vcore then switch to adaptive after done stressing if you must.


----------



## Silent Scone

Ran Realbench at work today on the 4690k, 4 hours stable at 1.25v 4.6. Seems like a good(ish) sample?


----------



## Neil79

On my i7 4790k it needs 1.334v for 4.7ghz, however 4.8ghz isn't happening even at 1.345....

What's the max safest voltage with great temps I can use on this chipset for 24/7 for both core and cache?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neil79*
> 
> On my i7 4790k it needs 1.334v for 4.7ghz, however 4.8ghz isn't happening even at 1.345....
> 
> What's the max safest voltage with great temps I can use on this chipset for 24/7 for both core and cache?


Hey! Someone whose chip is like mine!









Some say 1.3V, some say 1.35V. I think there are a few running at 1.4V even but I can't be sure about that


----------



## Neil79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Hey! Someone whose chip is like mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some say 1.3V, some say 1.35V. I think there are a few running at 1.4V even but I can't be sure about that


Ah cool, not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing, I'd rather have a CPU like someone who is at 5GHZ









I have water cooling so temps are not an issue, but I don't want to put dangerous voltages into it, if it's not recommended to do so.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neil79*
> 
> Ah cool, not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing, I'd rather have a CPU like someone who is at 5GHZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have water cooling so temps are not an issue, but I don't want to put dangerous voltages into it, if it's not recommended to do so.


I stopped at 1.300v core/1.800v input, any more than that I'm not very comfortable. Fortunately I'm stable at 4.8GHz at those settings and not a mV less. Could only get 4.9 at 1.365v anyway, too rich for my blood.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neil79*
> 
> Ah cool, not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing, I'd rather have a CPU like someone who is at 5GHZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have water cooling so temps are not an issue, but I don't want to put dangerous voltages into it, if it's not recommended to do so.


You and me both.....








FYI, I've done 1.322V/2.1V (VCore/VIN) with load temps running at a max of 79C (ambients 26C) in OCCT. I'm running on air, specifically a NH-D15 mind you. Maybe I should try the auto OC function and see where it puts me in terms of voltages and temps


----------



## Neil79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I stopped at 1.300v core/1.800v input, any more than that I'm not very comfortable. Fortunately I'm stable at 4.8GHz at those settings and not a mV less. Could only get 4.9 at 1.365v anyway, too rich for my blood.


I think I'm going to leave it at 1.33v for 4.7 then!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> You and me both.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I've done 1.322V/2.1V (VCore/VIN) with load temps running at a max of 79C (ambients 26C) in OCCT. I'm running on air, specifically a NH-D15 mind you. Maybe I should try the auto OC function and see where it puts me in terms of voltages and temps


I just tried 1.36v , just to see if it would reach 4.8ghz and nope within 20mins computer restarts!

So I'll be staying at a core clock of 4.7 and an uncore clock of 4.2.

One of these days I'll have a 4.8ghz cpu


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neil79*
> 
> I think I'm going to leave it at 1.33v for 4.7 then!
> I just tried 1.36v , just to see if it would reach 4.8ghz and nope within 20mins computer restarts!
> 
> So I'll be staying at a core clock of 4.7 and an uncore clock of 4.2.
> 
> One of these days I'll have a 4.8ghz cpu


what are your max temps?
1.33v VID means 1.35 load. That is a bit high.

4.6ghz around 1.28v is probably your sweet spot on that chip.

I mean the 4.7 1.33v is safe just watch temps. I cannot run that vcore 24/7 on my 4790k and im on a custom loop. I will have to delid just to run 1.312v vid.

I have 4.8ghz 1.245v stable and cant tell a bit of difference in this profile and 4.5ghz in normal use.


----------



## Neil79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> what are your max temps?
> 1.33v VID means 1.35 load. That is a bit high.
> 
> 4.6ghz around 1.28v is probably your sweet spot on that chip.
> 
> I mean the 4.7 1.33v is safe just watch temps. I cannot run that vcore 24/7 on my 4790k and im on a custom loop. I will have to delid just to run 1.312v vid.
> 
> I have 4.8ghz 1.245v stable and cant tell a bit of difference in this profile and 4.5ghz in normal use.


Temps are bloody brilliant









As for 1.35 it doesn't go anywhere near that in all the software results while stress testing, 1.34 is the MAX and that's only at a peak


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neil79*
> 
> I think I'm going to leave it at 1.33v for 4.7 then!
> I just tried 1.36v , just to see if it would reach 4.8ghz and nope within 20mins computer restarts!
> 
> So I'll be staying at a core clock of 4.7 and an uncore clock of 4.2.
> 
> One of these days I'll have a 4.8ghz cpu


20mins eh? you're getting there. mine restarts in under a minute.You could get one from Silicon Lottery








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> what are your max temps?
> 1.33v VID means 1.35 load. That is a bit high.
> 
> 4.6ghz around 1.28v is probably your sweet spot on that chip.
> 
> I mea the 4.7 1.33v is safe just watch temps. I cannot run that vcore 24/7 on my 4790k and im on a custom loop. I will have to delid just to run 1.312v vid.


Delid that sucka!
You may be right though, 4.6GHz would be the sweet spot. So many aspects to tweak. I will try OC-ing uncore, then BCLK as well. Yet to OC memory as well


----------



## Neil79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> 20mins eh? you're getting there. mine restarts in under a minute.You could get one from Silicon Lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delid that sucka!
> You may be right though, 4.6GHz would be the sweet spot. So many aspects to tweak. I will try OC-ing uncore, then BCLK as well. Yet to OC memory as well


My uncore is stable at 4.1ghz with main core at 4.7

I'm currently trying 4.2ghz on the uncore


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neil79*
> 
> My uncore is stable at 4.1ghz with main core at 4.7
> 
> I'm currently trying 4.2ghz on the uncore


what test do you use to ensure uncore stability? is it the same as for testing core stability?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> what test do you use to ensure uncore stability? is it the same as for testing core stability?


Whatever test you have that tests alot of memory would be best. Like the P95 custom test recommended earlier at 80% memory.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Whatever test you have that tests alot of memory would be best. Like the P95 custom test recommended earlier at 80% memory.


Thanks! will look into it when I get the chance.


----------



## Neil79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Thanks! will look into it when I get the chance.


I've done my many hours of testing at 4.0, so this time I'll just try 4.2 and see what happens with hours and hours worth of BF4 and The Witcher 3


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neil79*
> 
> I've done my many hours of testing at 4.0, so this time I'll just try 4.2 and see what happens with hours and hours worth of BF4 and The Witcher 3


I just set mine 400MHz below my core. When i got closer than that, witcher 3 started acting goofy on load screens and cut scenes.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I would not stress test on adative vcore. It is advised against doing so on every guide out there.
> 
> Stabilize manual vcore then switch to adaptive after done stressing if you must.


My Bad. Ok i'll try OCCT again tonight with manual 1.25 vcore & 1.20 cache


----------



## Neil79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I just set mine 400MHz below my core. When i got closer than that, witcher 3 started acting goofy on load screens and cut scenes.


That's pretty good..

Mine is 500mhz below my core, so it seems about right


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> My Bad. Ok i'll try OCCT again tonight with manual 1.25 vcore & 1.20 cache


temps will be lower on manual.

The prefered setup is manual vcore with all cstates enabled/c7 (auto does not = ON).

That will allow the vcore to drop at idle in windows with balanced/power saver profiles without adding .100v under avx loads.

I just setup manual with cstates initially and never change it.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> temps will be lower on manual.
> 
> The prefered setup is manual vcore with all cstates enabled/c7 (auto does not = ON).
> 
> That will allow the vcore to drop at idle in windows with balanced/power saver profiles without adding .100v under avx loads.
> 
> I just setup manual with cstates initially and never change it.


For some reason on manual with cstates enabled my asrock z97 extreme4 does not lower voltages. Will double check all the setting again to see if i missed something.

Kind of the reason why i was using adaptive as this chip only adds +.020v on avx loads, although my 4670K did increase by +.080v. So manual was a must

EDIT: done some quick research. My board will not down volt when set to manual with c states on, only down clock.


----------



## Neil79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I just set mine 400MHz below my core. When i got closer than that, witcher 3 started acting goofy on load screens and cut scenes.


I was just reading this
http://www.overclock.net/t/1427411/haswell-uncore-same-or-lower-than-cpu-speed/10

and it seems to be pointless to overclock the uncore and for stability reasons it's actually better just to leave it at 4ghz....

Anyone else agree?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neil79*
> 
> I was just reading this
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1427411/haswell-uncore-same-or-lower-than-cpu-speed/10
> 
> and it seems to be pointless to overclock the uncore and for stability reasons it's actually better just to leave it at 4ghz....
> 
> Anyone else agree?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neil79*
> 
> I've done my many hours of testing at 4.0, so this time I'll just try 4.2 and see what happens with hours and hours worth of BF4 and The Witcher 3


Well, that's been known since haswell was first released. Go check out Darkwizzie's thread "Haswell overclocking and statistics". As they say, core is king but there's no harm in oc-ing ucore as well provided you don't have to lower core to do so


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neil79*
> 
> I was just reading this
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1427411/haswell-uncore-same-or-lower-than-cpu-speed/10
> 
> and it seems to be pointless to overclock the uncore and for stability reasons it's actually better just to leave it at 4ghz....
> 
> Anyone else agree?


I agree that Core OC is more important than Uncore OC, but I don't agree its not worth it.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I agree that Core OC is more important than Uncore OC, but I don't agree its not worth it.


I run cache at 4.6ghz for benching but for 24/7 4.2 has always been fine around 1.170-1.190v.

It like memory overclocking to me. Im not going to spend hours and hours for 3% gains. I just buy 2400mhz cl10 kit and call it a day.

With cache at 4.0-4.4 is enough on devils canyon.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I agree that Core OC is more important than Uncore OC, but I don't agree its not worth it.


I may have to eat my words. After playing with my uncore I saw a 20 point increase in cinebench between 3.6 and 4.4, BUT I saw no difference in my firestrike scores. It seems that as my physics score went slightly up or down, my graphics scores went up and down inversely. At least in firestrike it all balanced out in the end. Ill try some other benchmarks tomorrow.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I may have to eat my words. After playing with my uncore I saw a 20 point increase in cinebench between 3.6 and 4.4, BUT I saw no difference in my firestrike scores. It seems that as my physics score went slightly up or down, my graphics scores went up and down inversely. At least in firestrike it all balanced out in the end. Ill try some other benchmarks tomorrow.


Cinebench is a synthetic benchmark so I wouldn't eat your words just yet. Overclocking cache rarely equates to real world performance in any meaningful sense. Better off working on core and memory.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I may have to eat my words. After playing with my uncore I saw a 20 point increase in cinebench between 3.6 and 4.4, BUT I saw no difference in my firestrike scores. It seems that as my physics score went slightly up or down, my graphics scores went up and down inversely. At least in firestrike it all balanced out in the end. Ill try some other benchmarks tomorrow.


I played with it a lot. Cinebenchr15 and adia64 memory are the only benchmarks I can get to respond to it. Those tests are very memory depended and only gain 5% or less from 4.0-4.6ghz cache.


----------



## Neil79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Cinebench is a synthetic benchmark so I wouldn't eat your words just yet. Overclocking cache rarely equates to real world performance in any meaningful sense. Better off working on core and memory.


Great feedback everyone, I'll be looking into the uncore tomorrow


----------



## stoker

No good at 1.25v, error after 30minutes with OCCT. Guess this chip really does need the stock 1.27v.

On the weekend will try to shoot for 4 hours


----------



## NIK1

I have a I7 4790k thats stable with 4.7 at 1.220v with a uncore of 4.4 at 1.180v.Should I leave the uncore as is at 4.4 or try to get it as close as possiable to match the core clock of 4.7.Also does increasing the uncore volts raise the cpu temps alot or just a bit.Just thought to ask before try for a higher uncore.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> I have a I7 4790k thats stable with 4.7 at 1.220v with a uncore of 4.4 at 1.180v.Should I leave the uncore as is at 4.4 or try to get it as close as possiable to match the core clock of 4.7.Also does increasing the uncore volts raise the cpu temps alot or just a bit.Just thought to ask before try for a higher uncore.


4.7/4.4 is already a great oc at those settings.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> I have a I7 4790k thats stable with 4.7 at 1.220v with a uncore of 4.4 at 1.180v.Should I leave the uncore as is at 4.4 or try to get it as close as possiable to match the core clock of 4.7.Also does increasing the uncore volts raise the cpu temps alot or just a bit.Just thought to ask before try for a higher uncore.
> 
> 
> 
> 4.7/4.4 is already a great oc at those settings.
Click to expand...

Agreed. If its stable leave it and enjoy









Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## NIK1

Thanks for the info.I have noticed when stressing cpu,fpu,and cache with Aida64 my vcore jumps to 1.272-1.280v and in the bios its set at 1.220v.What setting controls the overvoltage.If its vdroop, it was on auto and I set it to light in my msi bios and still the volts go to 1.272-1.280 when stressing or is this normal.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Thanks for the info.I have noticed when stressing cpu,fpu,and cache with Aida64 my vcore jumps to 1.272-1.280v and in the bios its set at 1.220v.What setting controls the overvoltage.If its vdroop, it was on auto and I set it to light in my msi bios and still the volts go to 1.272-1.280 when stressing or is this normal.


are you set to adaptive? If you are there is the problem. You should not stress test with adaptive.

Set vcore to manual and the load vcore increase will only be .02v.


----------



## NIK1

I changed in my msi z97 mpower max ac mb adaptive to Overide mode.I do not see manual there.I have 4 .7 oc and core voltage to manual with 1.200 vcore but then I had to go in to cpu core/ring/gt voltage setting and this was set to adaptive and I think this was causing my vcore volts to spike up to 1.280v.In this setting there is auto,adaptive mode,overide mode,offset mode,adaptive + offset mode,and overide + offset mode.With overide mode selected my vcore at 1.200v set in the bios is 1.216v in windows stressing.So now I have 4.7oc with 1.200 vcore and uncore at 4.5 with 1.175v and stable after 2 hr stressing.I think everything is good now with the vcore only .16 more than bios setting when stressing and not 1.280v unless I should of picked one of the other modes and not the overide mode.Any thoughts....


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> I changed in my msi z97 mpower max ac mb adaptive to Overide mode.I do not see manual there.I have 4 .7 oc and core voltage to manual with 1.200 vcore but then I had to go in to cpu core/ring/gt voltage setting and this was set to adaptive and I think this was causing my vcore volts to spike up to 1.280v.In this setting there is auto,adaptive mode,overide mode,offset mode,adaptive + offset mode,and overide + offset mode.With overide mode selected my vcore at 1.200v set in the bios is 1.216v in windows stressing.So now I have 4.7oc with 1.200 vcore and uncore at 4.5 with 1.175v and stable after 2 hr stressing.I think everything is good now with the vcore only .16 more than bios setting when stressing and not 1.280v unless I should of picked one of the other modes and not the overide mode.Any thoughts....


Override mode = manual on that board. You got if figured out.

Turn all cstates to On (Auto is not = to on) and C7 or C7s.

That will allow vcore to still drop in windows under balanced power plan.


----------



## NIK1

Thanks for your help....


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Turn all cstates to On (Auto is not = to on) and C7 or C7s.
> 
> That will allow vcore to still drop in windows under balanced power plan.


Tried your tip on my board, sadly i'm stuck with adaptive if i want drop volts when down clocking.

Anyway did a 50 pass run with H264 and passed. Enough testing for me @4600. Next will be 4700


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Tried your tip on my board, sadly i'm stuck with adaptive if i want drop volts when down clocking.
> 
> Anyway did a 50 pass run with H264 and passed. Enough testing for me @4600. Next will be 4700


well just use Manual/override for all stress testing. Switch to adapive or offset after you know what is stable.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> well just use Manual/override for all stress testing. Switch to adapive or offset after you know what is stable.


Yep sure thing thanks


----------



## stoker

Was bored trying to do a quick dirty 5Ghz for the XTU comp. @ 1.40 can boot in and run 1meg hyperpi but freeze in XTU. Might try 1.45 for a quick run


----------



## stoker

No Dice can make it through XTU at 4.9 @1.38ish volts but not at 5.0 @1.45v. It booted though with HT on by accident at 5.0Ghz.

Heres a screenshot of Cinebench at 5.0Ghz HT Off and some previous efforts.


----------



## Neil79

Interesting, I thought I'd try a higher uncore at 4.5 instead of 4.0-4.2, within about 5mins a complete freeze up during stress testing ( Unlike hours of stability from before ). So now I've put it back and now trying a lower voltage across the board.

Once the weather cools down, I may try an uncore at 3.9 with a main core at 4.8 and see if it makes a difference


----------



## Wirerat

went ahead and popped the top off mine.


Its kinda a shame my 4.9 1.312v profile still hits 70c in x264. I was thinking about running that 24/7. It is nice that my 4.8 1.24v no longer goes above 65c though.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> went ahead and popped the top off mine.
> 
> 
> Its kinda a shame my 4.9 1.312v profile still hits 70c in x264. I was thinking about running that 24/7. It is nice that my 4.8 1.24v no longer goes above 65c though.


70 seems very reasonable!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> 70 seems very reasonable!


I didnt invest all that money in a custom loop to turn around and run the cpu low 70s. lol.

I will keep my 4.8ghz for 24/7 and the 5ghz/1.36v or 4.9/1.312v will be to bench with.

I like that the fans can stay 1000-1200 rpm and keep it under 65c. 4.8 on a 4790k wont be a bottleneck for a good while.


----------



## Neil79

It looks as if 4.7ghz @ 1.333v max load is my wall, I've tried everything including dropping uncore to 3.9 and it still wont hit 4.8! Grrr, oh well (


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neil79*
> 
> It looks as if 4.7ghz @ 1.333v max load is my wall, I've tried everything including dropping uncore to 3.9 and it still wont hit 4.8! Grrr, oh well (


You and i are definitely in the same boat. Ahoy there reluctant buddy..lol
Been testing all night and I cannot get to 4.8. Not even with increased VIN and Vring. Now i'm upping my uncore to see how far it'll go just for ****s and giggles before i move on to ram


----------



## Neil79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> You and i are definitely in the same boat. Ahoy there reluctant buddy..lol
> Been testing all night and I cannot get to 4.8. Not even with increased VIN and Vring. Now i'm upping my uncore to see how far it'll go just for ****s and giggles before i move on to ram


Yes sucks balls doesn't it









Ah well, let me know how far you get on with the uncore, mine went awful about 4.5 and had to be dropped. 4.2->4.3 seems to be the sweet spot. Played lots of BF4 today


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neil79*
> 
> Yes sucks balls doesn't it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well, let me know how far you get on with the uncore, mine went awful about 4.5 and had to be dropped. 4.2->4.3 seems to be the sweet spot. Played lots of BF4 today


currently running a quick and dirty custom test suggested by @wirerat for 30mins before upping uncore. Will do a final long stress test later tonight


----------



## Neil79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> currently running a quick and dirty custom test suggested by @wirerat for 30mins before upping uncore. Will do a final long stress test later tonight


How did you get on?
If successful, what settings did you use for what core/uncore?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neil79*
> 
> How did you get on?
> If successful, what settings did you use for what core/uncore?


well, running a 50 loop x264
VIN: 1.85V
Core Clock:4.7GHz
VCore: 1.322V

Uncore Clock: 4.2GHz
VRing: 1.1V

BSODed with a clock watchdog timeout error. Not sure what to do now....


----------



## Neil79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> well, running a 50 loop x264
> VIN: 1.85V
> Core Clock:4.7GHz
> VCore: 1.322V
> 
> Uncore Clock: 4.2GHz
> VRing: 1.1V
> 
> BSODed with a clock watchdog timeout error. Not sure what to do now....


1) Your VIN is too low, try 2.15v ( MAX )
2) Try a higher vcore, 1.332v ( MAX)
3) Your VRing is too low, try 1.25v - 1.258v ( MAX )

Good luck


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neil79*
> 
> 1) Your VIN is too low, try 2.15v ( MAX )
> 2) Try a higher vcore, 1.332v ( MAX)
> 3) Your VRing is too low, try 1.25v - 1.258v ( MAX )
> 
> Good luck


Thanks!i'll try it this evening. Let you know how it goes


----------



## Neil79

I just playing breaking point in Arma 3, and within about 1 hour, the game froze up and a complete system shut down and reboot. There's me thinking my Asus realbench was stable.

Although I was running lower volts 1.325, hopefully 1.34v should fix it!


----------



## stoker

I found this post awhile ago, very informative. Thanks to opt33
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> few more tests at 4.8ghz... OCCT 4.4.1 and prime 27.9 each for 1 hour require most vcore and most vring volts to pass. Prime 25.1 was no harder than x264.
> 
> 1.332 vcore (1.31vid) to run prime 27.9 for 1 hour (1.31 vcore failed in 20 mins, 1.28 vcore instant bsod)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.332 vcore to run OCCT 4.4.1 for 1 hour (cpu, 64 bit, large data set) (1.31 bsod at 45 mins)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.296 vcore to pass XTU benchmark 1 minute several times without crashing (1.28 intermittently crashes)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.284 vcore to pass prime 25.1 for 53 mins, prime 25.1 was no harder to pass than x264 (prime 25.1 fails with 1.27v)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.284 vcore to pass 5 loops of x264 setting 16 threads (42 mins), also passed x264 with newest nov 2014 libraries (fails intermittently with 1.27v)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.284 vcore to pass XTU stress test 40 mins (failed with 1.27)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.284 vcore to pass AIDA64 for 50 mins (1.27v crashed after about 30 mins)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.272 vcore to run cinebench R15 3x without crashing. (1.26 passed 1x, crashed 1x, need 1.28v to max CB score)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Original Post, to view the screenshots in larger size

http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/12160#post_23334708


----------



## Neil79

1.334v+ is about what I need for a stable computer for 4.7ghz, it passes all the way through at a lower voltage with Asus realbench, but computer restart in Arma 3.

So it will be staying at 1.334v


----------



## cephelix

guys, I do have one question, does uncore downclock like the core when not under heavy use or does it keep a constant clock?


----------



## Neil79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> guys, I do have one question, does uncore downclock like the core when not under heavy use or does it keep a constant clock?


It downclocks


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> guys, I do have one question, does uncore downclock like the core when not under heavy use or does it keep a constant clock?


depends in your settings. my asus mobo lets me set the minimum/max cache frequency.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> depends in your settings. my asus mobo lets me set the minimum/max cache frequency.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neil79*
> 
> It downclocks


That's weird. i've already enabled all the power-saving features and it still doesn't downclock


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> That's weird. i've already enabled all the power-saving features and it still doesn't downclock


all cstates are enabled? Auto is not the same as enabled. Double check that in bios.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> all cstates are enabled? Auto is not the same as enabled. Double check that in bios.


I'm 99% sure I set it to "enabled" since I read about the same exact thing here recently but will check it again when I get home.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> I'm 99% sure I set it to "enabled" since I read about the same exact thing here recently but will check it again when I get home.


EIST must also be enabled in bios. As well as the Processor Minimum state being set to 5% in your windows advanced power settings (if you chose a plan other than balanced)


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> That's weird. i've already enabled all the power-saving features and it still doesn't downclock


How are you measuring your cache frequency?


----------



## tomterrific

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> It's the mobo, exchange it already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSU, plug it, turn it on, and when you connect the tester it will turn on and fan starts spinning unless you selected ECO mode. The tester works by shorting the power ON pin to simulate a signal from mobo to turn on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Interesting. I assumed was psu but i see your point.


Finally got my replacement board. Seems to be working now! Will continue to throw stress tests at it tomorrow in a more rigorous fashion. However, third time seating a CPU was not the charm. Thermals seem off (7-8 degree difference between hottest and coldest core at load. 68 vs 61 while at 42x and 1.169V on P95 26.6 sFFT.) will retry tomorrow. Am using prolimatech pk-3 and cleaning with arctic silver cleaning fluid kit.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> However, third time seating a CPU was not the charm. Thermals seem off (7-8 degree difference between hottest and coldest core at load. 68 vs 61 while at 42x and 1.169V on P95 26.6 sFFT.) will retry tomorrow. Am using prolimatech pk-3 and cleaning with arctic silver cleaning fluid kit.


@Tom. Its perfectly normal to have some temperature variance between cores.

Anyway got around to running 4700 overnight 50 pass h264 and forgot to drop my cache voltage and set to 1.20v.

Worth doing another run?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> @Tom. Its perfectly normal to have some temperature variance between cores.
> 
> Anyway got around to running 4700 overnight 50 pass h264 and forgot to drop my cache voltage and set to 1.20v.
> 
> Worth doing another run?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would not. I would just set the cache at 4.4/1.2v and call that good. If you get a freeze or cache related crash just drop it 43. every DC I have had could do 44/1.2 though.

Your temps are also hitting 72c during x264. While that is fine that is about as high as I would push it.

x264 is not like other stress tests meaning the temp you see is a actual temperature that the cpu will get to in a 100% load situation.

If you encode a video 72c is what the cpu will get to.

Gaming should land 5-10c cooler depending on ambient.


----------



## stoker

Ok sounds good, i'll set my cache to 4.4 as im happy with 4.7.








Can do 4.8 @ 1.31 - 1.33v more testing needed though and most likely have to delid as you say temps are getting up there.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Ok sounds good, i'll set my cache to 4.4 as im happy with 4.7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can do 4.8 @ 1.31 - 1.33v more testing needed though and most likely have to delid as you say temps are getting up there.


you got 4.7 at a good voltage. just run that. Use the 4.8 1.312v for benching if you want.

I delided my 4790k last weekend using a $15 2 1/2 inch vice. The vice only method is very safe. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002RTKFWU/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_KYqPvbH82AKHW

I can run 4.9 at 1.31v now 75c max but I still like my 4.8 1.245v profile. it never goes over 65c. Gaming rarely hits 60c now.

Temps dropped 7c using clp on on die and gelid extreme on ihs. Any other tim in the ihs is not worth deliding.


----------



## koekwau5

Reaplied the CLU on my delidded cpu and reflashed my Maximus VI Extreme BIOS to delete all the old overclock profiles and now trying it all over again.
Maybe I screwed up some settings, cuz I cannot seem to get this quite golden chip to run at 5Ghz.

Testing method this time:

- Cache @ 4Ghz @ 1V (not gonna touch it this time. It's stable for now with this low voltage)
- Input Voltage to start with: 1.5V
- Memory @ 1866Mhz @ 9-9-9-24-1 @ 1.65V

Default VID of this 4790K = 1.008V @ 4Ghz.

Result so far is 4.2Ghz (4C/8T) at 1V:


Will keep you guys updated on the progress!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Reaplied the CLU on my delidded cpu and reflashed my Maximus VI Extreme BIOS to delete all the old overclock profiles and now trying it all over again.
> Maybe I screwed up some settings, cuz I cannot seem to get this quite golden chip to run at 5Ghz.
> 
> Testing method this time:
> 
> - Cache @ 4Ghz @ 1V (not gonna touch it this time. It's stable for now with this low voltage)
> - Input Voltage to start with: 1.5V
> - Memory @ 1866Mhz @ 9-9-9-24-1 @ 1.65V
> 
> Default VID of this 4790K = 1.008V @ 4Ghz.
> 
> Result so far is 4.2Ghz (4C/8T) at 1V:
> 
> Will keep you guys updated on the progress!


Even though your cache is stable 4.0/1v it can cause instability at higher oc.

I always set 4.0/1.160 while i am dialing in core. Then tweak freq/voltage up/down after I know the core is stable.

Just something to keep in mind. Good luck!


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Even though your cache is stable 4.0/1v it can cause instability at higher oc.
> 
> I always set 4.0/1.160 while i am dialing in core. Then tweak freq/voltage up/down after I know the core is stable.
> 
> Just something to keep in mind. Good luck!


Will keep that in mind. Thnx for the tip!
Currently running 4.3Ghz @ 1.025V.

Keep you guys updated!


----------



## v1ral

Should i try my vccin at 2.1 and lower accordingly, im noticing it being stable .6 volts to the recommended .4-.5 volts. On auto at 4.7Ghz it goes up to 1.9 which is more than what i have set it at.
Settings:
X47
Vcore 1.22
Vccin 1.82
Vring 1.12 x40

Also will adjusting voltages to max safe 24/7 help me acheive 4.8+, im stuck at 4.7Ghz, i know the silicone lottery plays a big part.


----------



## koekwau5

Quick 'n dirty test at 4.4Ghz @ 1.055V:


4.4 @ 1.050V didn't boot.
Changed CPU Voltage Frequency to 700Khz instead of 500Khz.
Windows booted and could start stress test. Would BSOD after couple of minutes.
Adjusted Vcore to 1.055 and it can now complete at least one loop.
Will run a higher loop count test when I'm back.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Finally got my replacement board. Seems to be working now! Will continue to throw stress tests at it tomorrow in a more rigorous fashion. However, third time seating a CPU was not the charm. Thermals seem off (7-8 degree difference between hottest and coldest core at load. 68 vs 61 while at 42x and 1.169V on P95 26.6 sFFT.) will retry tomorrow. Am using prolimatech pk-3 and cleaning with arctic silver cleaning fluid kit.


I get like 5C on 4th core lower but on average depending on application the 4th core is actually the hottest even when max temp. is the lowest. Can be because of how apps choose cores or how it's scheduled to the cores based on their various parameters.
Seating is pretty straightforward, put enough paste as a dot, not too much not too little is the tricky part. Helps to note how much you've used last time and see after removing the heatsink how well it spread out and if it was too little or too much. Good and equal pressure on the IHS is key too so one side isn't pushed harder than the other.

Test and stress, I do that too with new components. If I don't like them I return them, within 2 weeks I can do so.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> you got 4.7 at a good voltage. just run that. Use the 4.8 1.312v for benching if you want.
> 
> I can run 4.9 at 1.31v now 75c max but I still like my 4.8 1.245v profile. it never goes over 65c. Gaming rarely hits 60c now.
> 
> Temps dropped 7c using clp on on die and gelid extreme on ihs. Any other tim in the ihs is not worth deliding.


Yes good voltage, and 4.7 is plenty fast. You have a great chip there 4.8 1.245v sounds awesome








Slowly preparing for my delid, yes seen the vice only method looks very safe. Already have some gelid extreme and been eyeing off some CLP on eBay.

Tried the cache at 4.4 and 4.3 and booted windows fine though just running hyperpi 1m froze almost instantly. Will try to bump up to 1.24 as this seems to be the stock volts my bios sets to at 4.0.


----------



## iRev_olution

I just hit 4.9ghz @1.35v

I dont think I can go any further as 5ghz wont bench at 1.4v under a custom water cooling loop..

Mike


----------



## hemon

Hi,

I would like to reach 4.6ghz but I don't have any idea how the VRIN, Voltage etc. must be.

Can you help me, please?

With 4.4 and 1.2v the pc seems to be stable.

Cheers.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I would like to reach 4.6ghz but I don't have any idea how the VRIN, Voltage etc. must be.
> 
> Can you help me, please?
> 
> With 4.4 and 1.2v the pc seems to be stable.
> 
> Cheers.


Running 4.6Ghz you can leave all those settings on default.
Try raising your multiplier to 46 and keep the Vcore at 1.2V.

Just see how it goes! Trail and error it is


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Running 4.6Ghz you can leave all those settings on default.
> Try raising your multiplier to 46 and keep the Vcore at 1.2V.
> 
> Just see how it goes! Trail and error it is


Thank you for the reply.

I will try it.

Can you tell me if the others settings are right?

Should I change then the power supply as for the GPU? Now it is at 88w.


----------



## koekwau5

Your settings seem to be allright!
You can even try lowering your CPU VRIN to around 1.6 / 1.7V instead of 1.8V. Set it back at 1.8V if you go 4.6Ghz+
Also try changing the CPU VRIN Loadline Kalibrierung from Standard to a higher value if you want to run 4.6Ghz+


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koekwau5*
> 
> Your settings seem to be allright!
> You can even try lowering your CPU VRIN to around 1.6 / 1.7V instead of 1.8V. Set it back at 1.8V if you go 4.6Ghz+
> Also try changing the CPU VRIN Loadline Kalibrierung from Standard to a higher value if you want to run 4.6Ghz+


Thanks.

I will try it and report back.

Have a nice day.

+rep


----------



## tomterrific

So I re-completed my build yesterday and dealt with some issues caused by wonkiness with Windows Update. Except now I notice my clock is wrong. In fact every time I reboot the computer, the clock keeps resetting to the same time. It's Groundhog Day. Boot into Uefi. Looks like the clock is frozen. Always shows the exact same time. Oy.


----------



## Kuhl

http://valid.canardpc.com/6nsrt6

Any tips to get to 4.6? I'm happy with 4.5 as it is stable but even bumping to 1.32 and 4.6 causes a bsod.


----------



## hemon

But what's the FPS difference in game between 4.0, 4.4 and 4.6?!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> But what's the FPS difference in game between 4.0, 4.4 and 4.6?!


It depend in which GPU you have &which game & which resolution

In general high Oc = higher min FPS


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> It depend in which GPU you have &which game & which resolution
> 
> In general high Oc = higher min FPS


I´ve the gtx 980 ti.

I know that, but what´s the difference between the ghz of the cpu?

How much FPS in game should I become if I go with my 4790k from 4.0 to 4.4 or to 4.4 to 4.6?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> I´ve the gtx 980 ti.
> 
> I know that, but what´s the difference between the ghz of the cpu?
> 
> How much FPS in game should I become if I go with my 4790k from 4.0 to 4.4 or to 4.4 to 4.6?


I really doubt you will notice the difference with 200MHz but if you use a RAM drive then you might in load times.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> I´ve the gtx 980 ti.
> 
> I know that, but what´s the difference between the ghz of the cpu?
> 
> How much FPS in game should I become if I go with my 4790k from 4.0 to 4.4 or to 4.4 to 4.6?


That is something you have to test yourself as there are too many variables to say accurately what kind of FPS you'll get.
Go download 3Dmark11 and run it at various CPU overclocks


----------



## MisoMiso

How long do you guys think you'll be keeping your 4690k or 4790k? Any of you planning to go with the 6700k? Or are you all waiting for Cannonlake or Skylake E?


----------



## Kuhl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisoMiso*
> 
> How long do you guys think you'll be keeping your 4690k or 4790k? Any of you planning to go with the 6700k? Or are you all waiting for Cannonlake or Skylake E?


From leaks and even past releases the improvement isn't much on the chip itself. My only reason to get a Skylake or cannonlake chip would be for more IO functionality.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisoMiso*
> 
> How long do you guys think you'll be keeping your 4690k or 4790k? Any of you planning to go with the 6700k? Or are you all waiting for Cannonlake or Skylake E?


Since I only game, I plan on milking my 4790k for 3-5 years.


----------



## Peepr

Another 3 years would be good... What I want is their next DC replacement chip to be SOLDERED, so we don't all have to de-lid and mess around with that crap. I cant take full advantage of my watercooling bc of it.


----------



## hemon

I oc my 4790k with 1.2v and the pc just shut down while I testet with prime95.

Do you know why? Do I need more voltage? The temps was about 80c (Dark Pro 3 air-cooler). Is this normal?

Thanks.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> I oc my 4790k with 1.2v and the pc just shut down while I testet with prime95.
> 
> Do you know why? Do I need more voltage? The temps was about 80c (Dark Pro 3 air-cooler). Is this normal?
> 
> Thanks.


What version of prime and what test are you running and what core multiplier are you trying at 1.2v?


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> What version of prime and what test are you running and what core multiplier are you trying at 1.2v?


Thanks for the reply.

1. Prime95 v28.5
2. Just burn test
3. 4.6ghz

Thank you


----------



## kl6mk6

Start with prime 95 v26.6 smallFFT test, it's a little more forgiving on the 4790k. 4.6 is a good try. If you cant make 10 mins, bump the voltage a little more. If you find a good voltage run a longer test (30min or an hour) to make sure.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Start with prime 95 v26.6 smallFFT test, it's a little more forgiving on the 4790k. 4.6 is a good try. If you cant make 10 mins, bump the voltage a little more. If you find a good voltage run a longer test (30min or an hour) to make sure.


I will try it, thanks.

But why the pc just shut down? Was the temps normal?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> I will try it, thanks.
> 
> But why the pc just shut down? Was the temps normal?


If the cpu requres more voltage than the 1.2v youve alloted to it because of workload,, windows will blue screen. The newer primes will also skyrocket temps a min or two in and lock it up before your temp monitor program can register it.

Edit: 85C is as high as you should let it go using a stress program.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> If the cpu requres more voltage than the 1.2v youve alloted to it because of workload,, windows will blue screen. The newer primes will also skyrocket temps a min or two in and lock it up before your temp monitor program can register it.
> 
> Edit: 85C is as high as you should let it go using a stress program.


I will try it.

Do you know the difference of FPS in game between 4.4 and 4.6? How much FPS would I gain with 4.6 over 4.4?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> I will try it.
> 
> Do you know the difference of FPS in game between 4.4 and 4.6? How much FPS would I gain with 4.6 over 4.4?


It really depends on the game. Some games may only see 1 fps gain, some may see 5 or more.


----------



## JackCY

None unless your game is CPU limited which is unlikely with anything up from i5 Sandy.
AMD on the other hand can use all the clock it can get.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisoMiso*
> 
> How long do you guys think you'll be keeping your 4690k or 4790k? Any of you planning to go with the 6700k? Or are you all waiting for Cannonlake or Skylake E?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Since I only game, I plan on milking my 4790k for 3-5 years.


I'm with you on this one. Unless there are significant improvements to future chips, i plan on keeping this setup for another 4 years or so, provided of course nothing malfunctions along the way


----------



## benjamen50

I'm using only AIDA 64 for stress testing. Should I do Intel XTU benchmark runs as well?

I really want to use this program as I've tested AIDA64 to be somewhat stable with my overclock (I've only tested it before on AIDA 64 5 minutes max, screenshot below.)

CPU-Z Link: http://valid.x86.fr/ptdgf2
CPU-Z Image:




CPU: Intel Core i7 4790K.
This is on 4.7 GHz (VCore: 1.221v in bios and 1.248v in OS) x 100 MHz (BLCK), 2400Mhz DDR3 13-13-13-31 2T 1.65v. 77°C max.

Is this a decent overclock?


----------



## JackCY

Both XTU and Aida aren't that good at testing stability. XTU pretty much runs a variation of linpack config that isn't as demanding if I remember right but it may be able to OC in software instead of UEFI for quick changes before you make them hard in UEFI.
Run as admin is not the same as being logged in as admin. Something is blocking it, could try safe mode.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Both XTU and Aida aren't that good at testing stability. XTU pretty much runs a variation of linpack config that isn't as demanding if I remember right but it may be able to OC in software instead of UEFI for quick changes before you make them hard in UEFI.
> Run as admin is not the same as being logged in as admin. Something is blocking it, could try safe mode.


Yeah I already crashed when testing it with one of my games. I guess I'll just keep pushing the Vcore up a bit until it stops crashing or showing signs of instability.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I'm using only AIDA 64 for stress testing. Should I do Intel XTU benchmark runs as well?
> 
> I really want to use this program as I've tested AIDA64 to be somewhat stable with my overclock (I've only tested it before on AIDA 64 5 minutes max, screenshot below.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z Link: http://valid.x86.fr/ptdgf2
> CPU-Z Image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7 4790K.
> This is on 4.7 GHz (VCore: 1.221v in bios and 1.248v in OS) x 100 MHz (BLCK), 2400Mhz DDR3 13-13-13-31 2T 1.65v. 77°C max.
> 
> Is this a decent overclock?


I settled on prime95 v26.6 smallFFT because my AIDA64 trial ran out. Whatever you use, 5 min is not long enough to stress test, but it is a good start. Id shoot for at least half an hour, an hour is better, If your doing a lot of video processing you may want to stress even longer. 1.248 is a good voltage.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I settled on prime95 v26.6 smallFFT because my AIDA64 trial ran out. Whatever you use, 5 min is not long enough to stress test, but it is a good start. Id shoot for at least half an hour, an hour is better, If your doing a lot of video processing you may want to stress even longer. 1.248 is a good voltage.


Okay, I'll try that and see how that goes, better than waiting for it to crash when playing games.

Vcore: 1.266v in BIOS, 1.296V in OS. 30 Minute Prime95 26.6 Large Blend test. Better than what I had before. 1.306v in bios, 1.336v in OS.


----------



## Silent Scone

My 4690K i5 has been ticking along nicely for a fortnight now at 4.6 1.25v and 4.2 1.185v cache 2400C10 (1.85v VCINN). It's a really nippy little box!


----------



## ClashOfClans

what are you guys using to monitor cup temps? My 4790k is getting 28-33c idle and gaming is around high 40s to low 50s. Not too bad but this is stock clocks. Seems hot for a cup on water. I'm running the zalman reserator. Core temp makes my pc freeze for some reason what are you guys using?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClashOfClans*
> 
> what are you guys using to monitor cup temps? My 4790k is getting 28-33c idle and gaming is around high 40s to low 50s. Not too bad but this is stock clocks. Seems hot for a cup on water. I'm running the zalman reserator. Core temp makes my pc freeze for some reason what are you guys using?


I use Open Hardware Monitor. It doesn't do newer mobo readings, but it has customizable graphs, and you can set it to open with windows. It also has a log function if you need it.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClashOfClans*
> 
> what are you guys using to monitor cup temps? My 4790k is getting 28-33c idle and gaming is around high 40s to low 50s. Not too bad but this is stock clocks. Seems hot for a cup on water. I'm running the zalman reserator. Core temp makes my pc freeze for some reason what are you guys using?


Don't use CoreTemp RC6 (if you're using it), that can give random hard-freezing / lockups. Use Coretemp RC7 if you're not using it already.

Here's a link to CoreTemp RC7: https://www.dropbox.com/s/dt7rp3kwtx9dd1u/Core%20Temp%201.0%20RC7.rar?dl=0
I uploaded this rar file myself via dropbox. It just has the executable. No installer, 64-bit.

You can also alternatively use HWinfo64 or RealTemp. Those are both reliable as well.


----------



## Kuhl

These are my settings for my current OC


http://imgur.com/6Led6

. I can't bump up past 4.5 without bsod did I do something wrong?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhl*
> 
> These are my settings for my current OC
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/6Led6
> 
> . I can't bump up past 4.5 without bsod did I do something wrong?


Did you increase your Vcore?


----------



## Wirerat

XTU actually runs prime95 in the bench test. Check background process while its running. P95 is always there.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> XTU actually runs prime95 in the bench test. Check background process while its running. P95 is always there.


I've ran XTU bench a hundred times and never knew that it used Prime95 as part of the tests.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClashOfClans*
> 
> what are you guys using to monitor cup temps? My 4790k is getting 28-33c idle and gaming is around high 40s to low 50s. Not too bad but this is stock clocks. Seems hot for a cup on water. I'm running the zalman reserator. Core temp makes my pc freeze for some reason what are you guys using?


Core temp, Real temp and HWinfo64 are very good monitoring programs. I prefer HWinfo because it shows more than just temps and can be configured to show only what you want to monitor.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastEddieNYC*
> 
> I've ran XTU bench a hundred times and never knew that it used Prime95 as part of the tests.


not sure what the settings are but it does run p95.

XTU bench(not stress) is a great quik dirty stability test. I used it a lot in the beginning of haswell to save time. if it passes then I run some loops of x264.

Now I just run p95 28.6 with settings 1344-1344, 6500. Temps are even lower than x264 on those settings. If it can pass 5-10mins here I do some x264 loops.

I like x264 because the temps it shows are the actual temps the cpu will see under a non synthetic 100% load such as encoding.

It lets you know if the temps are satisfactory about 15mins in when all the heat stabilizes.


----------



## Kuhl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Did you increase your Vcore?


It's at 1.33


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhl*
> 
> It's at 1.33


Sorry, I was on my moble and couldn't see the pics. You could try increasing your input voltage to 1.85 or 1.9.

Edit: What are your temps under load? 58.5C idle in bios seems high to me.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> not sure what the settings are but it does run p95.
> 
> XTU bench(not stress) is a great quik dirty stability test. I used it a lot in the beginning of haswell to save time. if it passes then I run some loops of x264.
> 
> Now I just run p95 28.6 with settings 1344-1344, 6500. Temps are even lower than x264 on those settings. If it can pass 5-10mins here I do some x264 loops.
> 
> I like x264 because the temps it shows are the actual temps the cpu will see under a non synthetic 100% load such as encoding.
> 
> It lets you know if the temps are satisfactory about 15mins in when all the heat stabilizes.


I completely agree X264 is a realistic load and great for stability testing. I run X264 via Handbrake and run 5 to 8 movies with varying settings overnight.


----------



## Kuhl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Sorry, I was on my moble and couldn't see the pics. You could try increasing your input voltage to 1.85 or 1.9.
> 
> Edit: What are your temps under load? 58.5C idle in bios seems high to me.


They are usually around 60 at load. I had took the screenshots after a crash from prime95 which may be why the temps are kind of high.

Edit: Upped my input to 1.9 and upped my vcore to 1.35. Running aida for now and will report back. Currently at 4.6. Prime just seems to crash all over the place but every other stress test/benchmark is working fine

Got a bsod of win32kfull. I'm running windows10 so that doesn't help much either.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastEddieNYC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> XTU actually runs prime95 in the bench test. Check background process while its running. P95 is always there.
> 
> 
> 
> I've ran XTU bench a hundred times and never knew that it used Prime95 as part of the tests.
Click to expand...

It actually runs linpack. Not quite P95 but pretty close...from my understanding.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhl*
> 
> They are usually around 60 at load. I had took the screenshots after a crash from prime95 which may be why the temps are kind of high.
> 
> Edit: Upped my input to 1.9 and upped my vcore to 1.35. Running aida for now and will report back. Currently at 4.6. Prime just seems to crash all over the place but every other stress test/benchmark is working fine
> 
> Got a bsod of win32kfull. I'm running windows10 so that doesn't help much either.


What stress test are you using on the Prime95? Large FFT's? Small FFT's? Custom?
Use Bluescreenview to get the BSOD error code. The error code will point to what may be causing the instability.
Direct D/L link for bluescreenview: bluescreenview D/L (nirsoft)


----------



## Kuhl

i was doing custom 1344 in prime95.

 here is the bsodview, don't know what exact information i'm looking for


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> It actually runs linpack. Not quite P95 but pretty close...from my understanding.


is that xtu or intel burn test running?

I am talking about Intel xtu *benchmark* Test. Not the stress test.

http://hwbot.org/news/9556_intel®_extreme_tuning_utility_intel®_xtu_information
Quote:


> To get started, open the XTU software application and go to the Benchmark tab. Click Run to have XTU test your system configuration - *XTU will now load a Prim95 based test* in the background and check the performance level of your system. When the benchmark is finished, your system will have a score. To continue, click Compare at HWBOT. This will bring you to the online part of the XTU experience.


----------



## Sinnersprayer

Hey guys. So I'm still getting used to the large amount of Owner's Club "sub" forums, stickies, and everything else, so I'm hoping this is the best and correct place for me to be posting. Previously before I did my final system upgrades, I was running a 46x multiplier and a slightly higher bus speed of 101.2 getting me right around 4.66Ghz. My 4790k would pick up a simple 46x core OC on stock voltage, so that's basically what I did while I was using my Hyper 212 Evo. But now I've finally got all my final parts in, got my D15 on and everything in my new case and my air cooling all set up the way I want. Now I'm just getting ready for my de-lid and my lapping, waiting for my CLU and Kapton Tape to get here, and my Fujipoly thermal pads so I can work on my GPU's as well. But before any of that happens, I wanted to dial in the highest stable OC I can get so I had a reference point to know (hopefully) what I gain from the de-lidding and the lapping of the IHS and the D15. I ran into some weird issues earlier where my temperatures were fluctuating so wildly it'd go from 85C to 62C to 90C and everything in between under load like a freaking mad-man, and I don't know what I did that fixed it, but it's not doing it anymore so I'm not going to question it, and just movin forward.

So to get down to brass tacks, I need some help, as I'm at about the edge of what I know to do getting up this high. When I was still having the temp. fluctations I said the heck with it, and went ahead with trying to dial in a higher OC to get some sort of baseline. I punched in 1.300v in my Bios just to use as a starting point, changed my multiplier to 48, and my bus to 101.2 and hoped it would post. I ran Intel's XTU, I ran HyperPi, I ran several other stress tests, and I'm stable, and my temps are freaking _amazing_. Now normally I'd start backing down my voltage, but because I've just decided to go balls to the wall, I want to push it more. There's just a couple things I don't know what to do, or in what increments to do it in. Now hopefully after the de-lid and lapping, I'd hope to be able to run a stable 5.0Ghz on air because of the much lower temperature output, but I don't know where exactly to push it from here, as I'm thinking I'm going to hit a wall of dimishing returns real quick. I could probably try just flipping my multiplier to 49 and cranking up the voltage, but I'm wondering how much temperature headroom I've got left that the D-15 and my case cooling can handle, and when I'm going to hit that "wall" where it's either not going to budge another Mhz no matter what voltage I up it to, or as I said earlier, hit that zone of diminishing returns where it takes so much added voltage to gain so little.

The other question I have, and that I've been able to find surprising little info on, is cache. I know in a perfect world you want to keep it at a 1:1 ratio, but that it can be a tricky thing and can cause instability. Even when I ran my lesser 4.6 overclock, anytime I tried to crank my cache up past 45x, I couldn't get it stable no matter what. I think it's probably because I always had cache voltage set to auto because I have no idea how it scales, or what safe or "average" ranges are for the cache as I can find very little info on cache overclocking other than reading "it's best to keep a 1:1 ratio." So as it stands all I've got it's sitting at is 4.55 Does anyone have any information on OC'ing the cache on the 4790k?

This was first run through on XTU after I ran HyperPi, and before I did a memory run on XTU. Everything came up stable @ 4.85Ghz at 1.300v, and an average temperature in the mid to upper 70's, with a spike up to 81°C.


So I'm just looking for some advice here, because at this point, I'm in unknown territory.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sinnersprayer*
> 
> Hey guys. So I'm still getting used to the large amount of Owner's Club "sub" forums, stickies, and everything else, so I'm hoping this is the best and correct place for me to be posting. Previously before I did my final system upgrades, I was running a 46x multiplier and a slightly higher bus speed of 101.2 getting me right around 4.66Ghz. My 4790k would pick up a simple 46x core OC on stock voltage, so that's basically what I did while I was using my Hyper 212 Evo. But now I've finally got all my final parts in, got my D15 on and everything in my new case and my air cooling all set up the way I want. Now I'm just getting ready for my de-lid and my lapping, waiting for my CLU and Kapton Tape to get here, and my Fujipoly thermal pads so I can work on my GPU's as well. But before any of that happens, I wanted to dial in the highest stable OC I can get so I had a reference point to know (hopefully) what I gain from the de-lidding and the lapping of the IHS and the D15. I ran into some weird issues earlier where my temperatures were fluctuating so wildly it'd go from 85C to 62C to 90C and everything in between under load like a freaking mad-man, and I don't know what I did that fixed it, but it's not doing it anymore so I'm not going to question it, and just movin forward.
> 
> So to get down to brass tacks, I need some help, as I'm at about the edge of what I know to do getting up this high. When I was still having the temp. fluctations I said the heck with it, and went ahead with trying to dial in a higher OC to get some sort of baseline. I punched in 1.300v in my Bios just to use as a starting point, changed my multiplier to 48, and my bus to 101.2 and hoped it would post. I ran Intel's XTU, I ran HyperPi, I ran several other stress tests, and I'm stable, and my temps are freaking _amazing_. Now normally I'd start backing down my voltage, but because I've just decided to go balls to the wall, I want to push it more. There's just a couple things I don't know what to do, or in what increments to do it in. Now hopefully after the de-lid and lapping, I'd hope to be able to run a stable 5.0Ghz on air because of the much lower temperature output, but I don't know where exactly to push it from here, as I'm thinking I'm going to hit a wall of dimishing returns real quick. I could probably try just flipping my multiplier to 49 and cranking up the voltage, but I'm wondering how much temperature headroom I've got left that the D-15 and my case cooling can handle, and when I'm going to hit that "wall" where it's either not going to budge another Mhz no matter what voltage I up it to, or as I said earlier, hit that zone of diminishing returns where it takes so much added voltage to gain so little.
> 
> The other question I have, and that I've been able to find surprising
> 
> So I'm just looking for some advice here, because at this point, I'm in unknown territory.


Just leave cache at 4.3-4.4 at 1.190v and leave it. There is little reason to push more than 1.2v there.

my cache is stable 4.5ghz at 1.225v but I run it lower 24/7.


----------



## Neil79

After going through most of the reviews of the MSI Gaming 7 board, with the same CPU, I'm now using these Bios settings for a 4.7ghz overclock and a 4.3ghz cache clock.. Mr_Dark has also suggested I use a much lower VCCIN from my original of 2.15v down to 1.95/6v



These are the voltage read outs, saved then back into bios with the adaptive change over ( Wont give me the cache volt read out otherwise )



( Most of the settings used )

http://www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/luke-hill/msi-z97-gaming-9-ac-motherboard-review/11/


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neil79*
> 
> After going through most of the reviews of the MSI Gaming 7 board, with the same CPU, I'm now using these Bios settings for a 4.7ghz overclock and a 4.3ghz cache clock.. Mr_Dark has also suggested I use a much lower VCCIN from my original of 2.15v down to 1.95/6v
> 
> 
> 
> These are the voltage read outs, saved then back into bios with the adaptive change over ( Wont give me the cache volt read out otherwise )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( Most of the settings used )
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/luke-hill/msi-z97-gaming-9-ac-motherboard-review/11/


further reducing your vccin will lower temps. I think you'll find even 1.95 is higher than necessary. try 1.85 or auto


----------



## Wirerat

I agree on my 4790k 1.78v input is good up to 1.3v core.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Anyone see a problem with my picture? Just look at that voltage. And that is stock. I have not done any thing to it other then setting power options to high performance in Windows 8.1 Why is it so high? When I start pushing it though. Stock alone and no overclocking. Voltage drops.







I also don't like the high idle temps just doing nothing? That is with liquid cooling.





Under full load stock. FPU testing with Aida64. I don't know wth this thing is doing? Why are the cores reporting so hot? Do I pay attention to cpu package for actual temps? Or cpu that shows 58c? I think that is the temp to pay attention to?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Anyone see a problem with my picture? Just look at that voltage. And that is stock. I have not done any thing to it other then setting power options to high performance in Windows 8.1 Why is it so high? When I start pushing it though. Stock alone and no overclocking. Voltage drops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't like the high idle temps just doing nothing? That is with liquid cooling.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under full load stock. FPU testing with Aida64. I don't know wth this thing is doing? Why are the cores reporting so hot? Do I pay attention to cpu package for actual temps? Or cpu that shows 58c? I think that is the temp to pay attention to?


First of all make certain you are on the latest bios. Some older bios were overvolting DC at stock.

Second of all (and this probably the issue). You have the vcore set on auto and your stress testing. Your voltage is up and down because that is how turbo boost works with cores at stock.

Also on auto the cpu is in adaptive mode. You should not stress test adaptive mode.

Try changing vcore to manual. Set it to 1.2v and all cores to 44 (4.4). set cache to 4.2 at 1.180v and leave it until everything else is done. then boot windows and check aida again.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> First of all make certain you are on the latest bios. Some older bios were overvolting DC at stock.
> 
> Second of all (and this probably the issue). You have the vcore set on auto and your stress testing. Your voltage is up and down because that is how turbo boost works with cores at stock.
> 
> Also on auto the cpu is in adaptive mode. You should not stress test adaptive mode.
> 
> Try changing vcore to manual. Set it to 1.2v and all cores to 44 (4.4). set cache to 4.2 at 1.180v and leave it until everything else is done. then boot windows and check aida again.


Good info. Thanks. As for overclocking. This is all I have to work with in the picture. I cannot tweak voltages. So, essentially. I cannot overclock and it is useless it seems.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Good info. Thanks. As for overclocking. This is all I have to work with in the picture. I cannot tweak voltages. So, essentially. I cannot overclock and it is useless it seems.


oh I see. You need a real motherboard.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> oh I see. You need a real motherboard.


How about that huh? They advertise overclocking and say you can do it. Only you actually cant. Don't know how they can get away with this.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> How about that huh? They advertise overclocking and say you can do it. Only you actually cant. Don't know how they can get away with this.


Easy. The cpu does have oc capability. The motherboard doesn't.

Prebuilts make bad gaming rigs. My buddy recently had an acer predictor with a 3770k and gtx 670. he bought a gtx 970 and it wouldnt post.

Acer has no plans to release the bios updated needed for maxwell gpu to work in that system. Upgrading is just often a problem with prebuilt.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Easy. The cpu does have oc capability. The motherboard doesn't.


That really is sly. I never thought of it that way tbh. Add insult to injury and tease with a placebo overclock option in the bios. This chip is still a beast stock. But, I feel really duped.







Make it even worse. It came with a liquid cooling solution for the suppose "overclocking" feature.

http://asetek.com/customers/gaming-pcs/hp/pavilion-hpe-h9-phoenix/


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> That really is sly. I never thought of it that way tbh. Add insult to injury and tease with a placebo overclock option in the bios. This chip is still a beast stock. But, I feel really duped.


all u need is a motherboard. The cheapest ($75) z87/z97 mobo would still be worlds better than what they used.

It might need a better power supply too.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> That really is sly. I never thought of it that way tbh. Add insult to injury and tease with a placebo overclock option in the bios. This chip is still a beast stock. But, I feel really duped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make it even worse. It came with a liquid cooling solution for the suppose "overclocking" feature.
> 
> http://asetek.com/customers/gaming-pcs/hp/pavilion-hpe-h9-phoenix/


You may actually be able to adjust voltage offset and CPU speed using Intel XTU. I can even do it on my laptop, thanks to the integrated VRM in Haswell. That said, I wouldn't... I would not be comfortable with the motherboard's capabilities.









On another note, I was wondering if there is anyone here who has been running 1.4v or so for any kind of extended period? I am temped to run at 5GHz as a daily driver and that's what it takes for me!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> You may actually be able to adjust voltage offset and CPU speed using Intel XTU. I can even do it on my laptop, thanks to the integrated VRM in Haswell. That said, I wouldn't... I would not be comfortable with the motherboard's capabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, I was wondering if there is anyone here who has been running 1.4v or so for any kind of extended period? I am temped to run at 5GHz as a daily driver and that's what it takes for me!


not on a i7.

I ran 1.4v on a delided 4670k for 6 months no issues but without HT the i5 never went above 55c.

I wont push a 4790k that hard. Mine does 5ghz 1.365v but im running 4.8 1.245v 24/7.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> not on a i7.
> 
> I ran 1.4v on a delided 4670k for 6 months no issues but without HT the i5 never went above 55c.
> 
> I wont push a 4790k that hard. Mine does 5ghz 1.365v but im running 4.8 1.245v 24/7.


4670K or 4790K, same silicon, so I'd run either with just as many volts, personally. Good to hear you had that going for 6 months without issue!

Anyone else out there? Maybe a 4790K too?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> 4670K or 4790K, same silicon, so I'd run either with just as many volts, personally. Good to hear you had that going for 6 months without issue!
> 
> Anyone else out there? Maybe a 4790K too?


same silcon but cpus with Hyperthreading on get hotter. around 10c in my experience.

If your cpu is loaded heavily for long hours everyday I would not. The 4670k i meantioned I only gamed.

And do not run 24hour stress tests at 1.4v ether lol.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> same silcon but cpus with Hyperthreading on get hotter. around 10c in my experience.
> 
> If your cpu is loaded heavily for long hours everyday I would not. The 4670k i meantioned I only gamed.
> 
> And do not run 24hour stress tests at 1.4v ether lol.


Well, I'm delidded, so even running at 1.4v full load only gets me to around 65~70c. And that is with full system (CPU & GPU) folding, meaning higher water temps than CPU alone.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Well, I'm delidded, so even running at 1.4v full load only gets me to around 65~70c. And that is with full system (CPU & GPU) folding, meaning higher water temps than CPU alone.


if u fold long hours Again I say 1.4 is too much. Even with good temps although 70c is getting high for non synthetic load.

Voltage can hurt the cpu even with good temps. I would not fold higher than 4.8 on that cpu. Its just my opinion though.

Lighter loads like gaming would be fine.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> if u fold long hours Again I say 1.4 is too much. Even with good temps although 70c is getting high for non synthetic load.
> 
> Voltage can hurt the cpu even with good temps. I would not fold higher than 4.8 on that cpu. Its just my opinion though.
> 
> Lighter loads like gaming would be fine.


I'm inclined to believe that 1.4v is fine long-term. Especially given how Ivy Bridge was run at similar voltages constantly. I think that most of the cautiousness stems from rumors about degradation, I doubt their validity, which is why I was asking for experiences.

And sythetic loads, excluding AVX, generate the same temperatures. AVX loads go to about 75~80.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I'm inclined to believe that 1.4v is fine long-term. Especially given how Ivy Bridge was run at similar voltages constantly. I think that most of the cautiousness stems from rumors about degradation, I doubt their validity, which is why I was asking for experiences.
> 
> And sythetic loads, excluding AVX, generate the same temperatures. AVX loads go to about 75~80.


Temperature are not the issue. It is about load duration at high voltage. Voltage degradation can happen at low temperature.

I can say its pretty safe to run 1.4v on a gaming rig.

Its not safe to run prime95 for 75 hours straight at 1.4v.

If your folding all the time while its not in use your much closer to the not safe.

The bottom line. It is your cpu. Push it as hard as you want.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Temperature are not the issue. It is about load duration at high voltage. Voltage degradation can happen at low temperature.
> 
> I can say its pretty safe to run 1.4v on a gaming rig.
> 
> Its not safe to run prime95 for 75 hours straight at 1.4v.
> 
> If your folding all the time while its not in use your much closer to the not safe.
> 
> The bottom line. It is your cpu. Push it as hard as you want.


It won't be any safer at load or in games, as long as the voltage is high. Voltage degradation can happen at all loads, its about the voltage across the transistor. Based on Ivy, which saw plenty of people pushing high volts on the same transistor technology, seems to indicate that degradation to an appreciable extent will not be seen on these chips.

I was not asking for speculation, which is all this is, I was asking for some actual first hand experience. Pretty much all the discussion on degradation of Haswell chips has all been speculation based on one or two people going "I was only running 1.35v and my chip degraded" having either failed to provide any proof or having done something such as running the VCCIN at 2.4v or something ludicrous.

While, sure, running heavy loads constantly won't help, there is no evidence that it would cause noticable damage at 1.4v either. Unfortunately, it is hard to gauge the truth of these things, because everybody has just been going 1.4v isn't safe, without any evidence. There are people who ran both Ivy and Sandy Bridge at around 1.5v 24/7 with no ill effects. It is hard to find people who have done the same with Haswell because everyone has been too concerned about degradation despite little to no actual evidence and I was simply looking for some people who had some experience, not more baseless speculation on the tolerance of these chips.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> It won't be any safer at load or in games, as long as the voltage is high. Voltage degradation can happen at all loads, its about the voltage across the transistor. Based on Ivy, which saw plenty of people pushing high volts on the same transistor technology, seems to indicate that degradation to an appreciable extent will not be seen on these chips.
> 
> I was not asking for speculation, which is all this is, I was asking for some actual first hand experience. Pretty much all the discussion on degradation of Haswell chips has all been speculation based on one or two people going "I was only running 1.35v and my chip degraded" having either failed to provide any proof or having done something such as running the VCCIN at 2.4v or something ludicrous.
> 
> While, sure, running heavy loads constantly won't help, there is no evidence that it would cause noticable damage at 1.4v either. Unfortunately, it is hard to gauge the truth of these things, because everybody has just been going 1.4v isn't safe, without any evidence. There are people who ran both Ivy and Sandy Bridge at around 1.5v 24/7 with no ill effects. It is hard to find people who have done the same with Haswell because everyone has been too concerned about degradation despite little to no actual evidence and I was simply looking for some people who had some experience, not more baseless speculation on the tolerance of these chips.


Me running my 4670k at 1.4v was not speculation. I did it without issue.

I was not folding. So my experience wont apply there.

This is not ivy or sandy. The VRM is not on cpu on those architectures.

Your mind is made already. Not sure why you asked at all.

Just set your vcore to 1.45v and fold. Please report back when 5ghz is not stable anymore. If it lasts 6 months or longer or whatever report that too.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Me running my 4670k at 1.4v was not speculation. I did it without issue.
> 
> I was not folding. So my experience wont apply there.
> 
> This is not ivy or sandy. The VRM is not on cpu on those architectures.
> 
> Your mind is made already. Not sure why you asked at all.
> 
> Just set your vcore to 1.45v and fold. Please report back when 5ghz is not stable anymore. If it lasts 6 months or longer or whatever report that too.


My mind is not made up, I am asking so that I can see if anyone HAS had issues. The VRM being on chip should not change the voltage tolerance. There is absolutely no reason why that would have any effect on the degradation of the core itself, when the actual voltage at the core on both architectures is the same.

When I am talking about speculation, I am talking about the fact that you are acting like running a high voltage with heavy usage WILL cause degradation. I am not pretending to know that it won't, it may very well cause degradation, but at the same time, it may well not and I suspect that, based on previous architectures, that it will not.

The reason I asked for peoples experience is because I will not trust the claims of the few people I see with degradation where there is little information provided as to what actually happened and I am not trusting of claims made by, no offence, by people such as yourself who are more than happy to state, with an air of certainty, that 1.4v+ will cause degradation under sustained load with no substantiating evidence. I was asking because it is more useful for me to have a couple people say they were running theirs at high volts/clocks for long periods of time and whether they had issues than to listen to everyone else, who seems to claim that Haswell is different just because they heard it somewhere else, from someone else, who, as it happens, also heard it from someone else, as seems to be the case with this particular topic.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> My mind is not made up, I am asking so that I can see if anyone HAS had issues. The VRM being on chip should not change the voltage tolerance. There is absolutely no reason why that would have any effect on the degradation of the core itself, when the actual voltage at the core on both architectures is the same.
> 
> When I am talking about speculation, I am talking about the fact that you are acting like running a high voltage with heavy usage WILL cause degradation. I am not pretending to know that it won't, it may very well cause degradation, but at the same time, it may well not and I suspect that, based on previous architectures, that it will not.
> 
> The reason I asked for peoples experience is because I will not trust the claims of the few people I see with degradation where there is little information provided as to what actually happened and I am not trusting of claims made by, no offence, by people such as yourself who are more than happy to state, with an air of certainty, that 1.4v+ will cause degradation under sustained load with no substantiating evidence. I was asking because it is more useful for me to have a couple people say they were running theirs at high volts/clocks for long periods of time and whether they had issues than to listen to everyone else, who seems to claim that Haswell is different just because they heard it somewhere else, from someone else, who, as it happens, also heard it from someone else, as seems to be the case with this particular topic.


skip to 20min 30 secs. The intel Rep clearly says sandy bridge could handle more voltage and he gives a bit of guidance on maxe voltage for hw.


----------



## JackCY

SB is not comparable to HW, it was on 32nm, as the node size decreases so does voltage.
Degradation... well take a course on electronics and physical properties, construction of ICs. Worth considering or not... at the high voltages cooling will be an issue anyway.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> all u need is a motherboard. The cheapest ($75) z87/z97 mobo would still be worlds better than what they used.
> 
> It might need a better power supply too.


I am back. How is this looking now? Max voltage is 1.271v and 4.6GHz was as far as I could go. Bios would not let me push further. I am pushing HP to hopefully release another new bios update to include manual voltage control. The image can be a bit deceiving here. As I was watching. It would some times go down to 4.2GHz But, it mostly stayed at 4.6GHz practically the whole time.

Just working with what I have and can do atm with the limits of the mobo it seems.

http://s23.postimg.org/udpf1jchn/ocupdate.jpg


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> I am back. How is this looking now? Max voltage is 1.271v and 4.6GHz was as far as I could go. Bios would not let me push further. I am pushing HP to hopefully release another new bios update to include manual voltage control. The image can be a bit deceiving here. As I was watching. It would some times go down to 4.2GHz But, it mostly stayed at 4.6GHz practically the whole time.
> 
> Just working with what I have and can do atm with the limits of the mobo it seems.
> 
> http://s23.postimg.org/udpf1jchn/ocupdate.jpg


That is a respectable overclock. as long as it goes to 4.6ghz under load then its fine. What cooler are you using ?

I am concerned about the VRM of the mother board and Power supply. It its never advised to OC a CPU with a weak and or poor quality power supply. It may have a quality power supply though. Does it have any info you can see on it ?

According to HP website that machine came with a 500 watt power supply. I can only hope/assume that it has decent amperage available on the 12v rail for oc. 500 watts is enough for the system to OC though.

I would still like to see a picture of the motherboard including the cpu connector and vrm area.

This is the mobo google is showing is in the rig. If this is the motherboard in that rig you should set the cpu back to stock. It does not have sufficient VRM or cooling to sustain a OC. Note the 4pin cpu connector. See the VRm area in red.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







A mobo designed to OC will have a heatsink there and 8pin power.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I am not trying to rain on your parade but the 4790k in that rig is a $350 CPU. Overclocking it on that mobo is risking destroying it.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> That is a respectable overclock. as long as it goes to 4.6ghz under load then its fine. What cooler are you using ?
> 
> I am concerned about the VRM of the mother board and Power supply. It its never advised to OC a CPU with a weak and or poor quality power supply. It may have a quality power supply though. Does it have any info you can see on it ?
> 
> According to HP website that machine came with a 500 watt power supply. I can only hope/assume that it has decent amperage available on the 12v rail for oc. 500 watts is enough for the system to OC though.
> 
> I would still like to see a picture of the motherboard including the cpu connector and vrm area.
> 
> This is the mobo google is showing is in the rig. If this is the motherboard in that rig you should set the cpu back to stock. It does not have sufficient VRM or cooling to sustain a OC.


That is the thing. I am still at the mercy of this adaptive voltage. 4.6GHz under full load will not hold. It kinda does what it wants. Examples. Cinebench15. It drops down to 4.2GHz while running the cpu test. I can see the voltage drop as well. Aida64. FPU test alone it will drop down to 4.1GHz. CPU, FPU and Cache. It will stay at 4.2GHz. Now before these tests. With overclocking turned off. If I remember correctly. They all would drop down to 4.0GHz I know the Aida64 combined CPU, FPU and Cache would do it for sure. Then as you can see with Valley benchmark. It would pretty much stay at 4.6GHz the whole time. So, it seems like I am getting something here? But it sure as heck cant be much.







Will try to find psu sticker. But, I remember it being okay when looking at it.

Here is a picture of said mobo. That picture is different what you posted.

http://support.hp.com/us-en/product/HP-ENVY-Phoenix-810-400-Desktop-PC-series/7477706/model/7485498/document/c04525350/

Manufacturer: MSI
HP/Compaq name: Kaili2
SSID: 2B36
Chipset Intel Z97

You are not raining on my parade at all. You or anyone else for that matter. I appreciate all the information and input.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> That is the thing. I am still at the mercy of this adaptive voltage. 4.6GHz under full load will not hold. It kinda does what it wants. Examples. Cinebench15. It drops down to 4.2GHz while running the cpu test. I can see the voltage drop as well. Aida64. FPU test alone it will drop down to 4.1GHz. CPU, FPU and Cache. It will stay at 4.2GHz. Now before these tests. With overclocking turned off. If I remember correctly. They all would drop down to 4.0GHz I know the Aida64 combined CPU, FPU and Cache would do it for sure. Then as you can see with Valley benchmark. It would pretty much stay at 4.6GHz the whole time. So, it seems like I am getting something here? But it sure as heck cant be much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try to find psu sticker. But, I remember it being okay when looking at it.


The mothertboard vrm is probably throttling the CPU. Those 4 phase VRM are probably at 100c without any heat sink on them. Also If the CPU uses more than 150 watts load the mobo should have a 8pin cpu connector to support it. I doubt the 4790k can get all the power it needs for 4.6 under heavy load. Valley does not load the cpu like aida64.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> The mothertboard vrm is probably throttling the CPU. Those 4 phase VRM are probably at 100c without any heat sink on them. Also If the CPU uses more than 150 watts load the mobo should have a 8pin cpu connector to support it. I doubt the 4790k can get all the power it needs for 4.6 under heavy load. Valley does not load the cpu like aida64.


Oh there is a heatsink on the VRM's I believe? I was just curious if I am looking at the right thing?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Oh there is a heatsink on the VRM's I believe? I was just curious if I am looking at the right thing?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


it does have one. That is a bit less worry some. You would still achieve a higher oc with a unlocked z87/97. I suggest you get a small cheap 60mm or 80mm fan like the one on old amd cpu coolers and ether zip tie it or double sided tape it to that Vrm heatsink. With your AIO cooler that heatsink is not getting much air flow and that board does not have beefy vrm to begin with.

Keeping that area cool will ihelp stop the CPU from Throttling

Example of fan on vrms.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







You want to fit the fan somewhere in this area:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> SB is not comparable to HW, it was on 32nm, as the node size decreases so does voltage.
> Degradation... well take a course on electronics and physical properties, construction of ICs. Worth considering or not... at the high voltages cooling will be an issue anyway.


I am well aware that SB and HW are not directly comparable, which is why I was drawing a more direct comparison with IB. They are both produced on the same node using the same technology and should have similar tolerances. I was stress testing my 5GHz OC last night and, at 1.4v, it barely tipped over 60c all night. The max recorded temperature was 62c on one of the cores.

My main point, though, in my earlier rant was that IB has been proven to be perfectly safe at voltages approaching 1.5v and, yes, I am well aware of the mechanisms that will cause degradation, and yes, higher voltages will accelerate it, but given that people could run Ivy perfectly fine at higher voltages with no noticeable degradation over significant periods of time tells me that the same should go for Haswell, and the only reason we don't see people do it is because of unsubstantiated rumours of serious degradation on these chips.

As for comparing SB to IB and HW, you have to remember, in the shift to the 22nm process node, Intel changed the structure of it's transistors, which in theory and, seemingly at least with IB, in practice gives them higher voltage tolerances, so the difference in safe voltage between the 32nm and 22nm chips should realistically be fairly minimal.

Either way, it still does not answer my initial question of how have people been fairing at higher voltages on these chips.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> That is the thing. I am still at the mercy of this adaptive voltage. 4.6GHz under full load will not hold. It kinda does what it wants. Examples. Cinebench15. It drops down to 4.2GHz while running the cpu test. I can see the voltage drop as well. Aida64. FPU test alone it will drop down to 4.1GHz. CPU, FPU and Cache. It will stay at 4.2GHz. Now before these tests. With overclocking turned off. If I remember correctly. They all would drop down to 4.0GHz I know the Aida64 combined CPU, FPU and Cache would do it for sure. Then as you can see with Valley benchmark. It would pretty much stay at 4.6GHz the whole time. So, it seems like I am getting something here? But it sure as heck cant be much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try to find psu sticker. But, I remember it being okay when looking at it.
> 
> Here is a picture of said mobo. That picture is different what you posted.
> 
> http://support.hp.com/us-en/product/HP-ENVY-Phoenix-810-400-Desktop-PC-series/7477706/model/7485498/document/c04525350/
> 
> Manufacturer: MSI
> HP/Compaq name: Kaili2
> SSID: 2B36
> Chipset Intel Z97
> 
> You are not raining on my parade at all. You or anyone else for that matter. I appreciate all the information and input.


Assuming that you are using XTU for your OC, can you please show us your settings? While it could be heat in your VRMs, I have a suspicion that what you are seeing is an effect of the Intel turbo mode. Normally, when we OC our CPUs from BIOS we change a setting that applies our core multi to all cores, whereas the standard configuration for turbo is that it is fastest when 1 core is active and as more cores are heavily loaded, and depending on the load, the speed is reduced. It may be that the way you have set XTU is modifying the default turbo scheme and so you are seeing different core clocks at different loads.

Also, don't use the AIDA64 FPU stress test. It is similar to P95 in the way it stresses the PC, causes high temperatures and, with adaptive voltage, the CPU will overvolt itself for stability. The x264 benchmark is a good stability tool. As is Intel XTU's built in stability tester.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Either way, it still does not answer my initial question of how have people been fairing at higher voltages on these chips.
> Assuming that you are using XTU for your OC, can you please show us your settings? While it could be heat in your VRMs, I have a suspicion that what you are seeing is an effect of the Intel turbo mode. Normally, when we OC our CPUs from BIOS we change a setting that applies our core multi to all cores, whereas the standard configuration for turbo is that it is fastest when 1 core is active and as more cores are heavily loaded, and depending on the load, the speed is reduced. It may be that the way you have set XTU is modifying the default turbo scheme and so you are seeing different core clocks at different loads.
> 
> Also, don't use the AIDA64 FPU stress test. It is similar to P95 in the way it stresses the PC, causes high temperatures and, with adaptive voltage, the CPU will overvolt itself for stability. The x264 benchmark is a good stability tool. As is Intel XTU's built in stability tester.


I was working through the bios with the limited settings I had to work with. Which was little to none I suppose. I posted a picture a few posts back. XTU. I know nothing about it or how to even use it. I don't even know if I used that. Would I leave overclocking option enabled in the bios or leave it off like I have it now?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Assuming that you are using XTU for your OC, can you please show us your settings? While it could be heat in your VRMs, I have a suspicion that what you are seeing is an effect of the Intel turbo mode. Normally, when we OC our CPUs from BIOS we change a setting that applies our core multi to all cores, whereas the standard configuration for turbo is that it is fastest when 1 core is active and as more cores are heavily loaded, and depending on the load, the speed is reduced. It may be that the way you have set XTU is modifying the default turbo scheme and so you are seeing different core clocks at different loads.
> 
> Also, don't use the AIDA64 FPU stress test. It is similar to P95 in the way it stresses the PC, causes high temperatures and, with adaptive voltage, the CPU will overvolt itself for stability. The x264 benchmark is a good stability tool. As is Intel XTU's built in stability tester.


I bet intel xtu will run but the voltage and freq sliders will be greyed out. I have tried it on non "z" chipsets and it will only allow the stress and bench test to run.

I had to get a old dated version for it to even run. It kept throwing errors on install.

it is worth a try tho.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

I can install it for giggles and take a screen shot to see what you are looking for. Like I said though. I just don't know if I would need to turn back on overclocking option in the bios or leave it off while using XTU. IF XTU would work to allow those tweaks.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> I can install it for giggles and take a screen shot to see what you are looking for. Like I said though. I just don't know if I would need to turn back on overclocking option in the bios or leave it off while using XTU. IF XTU would work to allow those tweaks.


just leave your settings and lets have a look at what is available and what ur system does running xtu bench test.

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/desktop-motherboards/desktop-boards-software-extreme-tuning-utility.html


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> just leave your settings and lets have a look at what is available and what ur system does running xtu bench test.
> 
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/desktop-motherboards/desktop-boards-software-extreme-tuning-utility.html


Here you guys go. 3 pics. I did not touch any settings. Power options wise in Windows 8.1 I have it set to high performance.


----------



## Droidriven

Ok, I've got an ASrock extreme 4 with 4790k, its showing as stepping 3 in CPUID, I'm new to the whole BIOS overclocking and A-tuning utility that came with my motherboard. What do any of you recommend as a good starting point for all these settings I have, not to start pushing it yet but to kinda clean things up to where it runs as well as possible at stock speeds, I'm getting some lag in load times that I don't think I should be having and I'm not sure how to smooth that out before I start with any serious stuff.

I'm thinking of upgrading to an extreme 6 so I can run the ultra m.2 x4 and a m.2 x2 instead of just m.2 x2 on this board.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Here you guys go. 3 pics. I did not touch any settings. Power options wise in Windows 8.1 I have it set to high performance.


That says u are running stock. I dont see the vcore listed at the bottom. Thats not a good sign.

Does the overclocking sliders work?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Ok, I've got an ASrock extreme 4 with 4790k, its showing as stepping 3 in CPUID, I'm new to the whole BIOS overclocking and A-tuning utility that came with my motherboard. What do any of you recommend as a good starting point for all these settings I have, not to start pushing it yet but to kinda clean things up to where it runs as well as possible at stock speeds, I'm getting some lag in load times that I don't think I should be having and I'm not sure how to smooth that out before I start with any serious stuff.
> 
> I'm thinking of upgrading to an extreme 6 so I can run the ultra m.2 x4 and a m.2 x2 instead of just m.2 x2 on this board.


Do not overclock with software. Only use the bios.

I suggest u try setting core to 48 at vcore to override/manual 1.250v cache/uncore at 40 cache voltage at 1.170v

input voltage to 1.8. Just see if it boots. If it gets into windows without crash u have a good chip.

If it dont get in drop to 47 core leave all same and try again. If it dont get in again move to 46.

when u make it to desktop install intel xtu from here
 and run the benchmark (not stress test). It only takes 5 mins and its a good starting point for stability.


----------



## Wirerat

double


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> That says u are running stock. I dont see the vcore listed at the bottom. Thats not a good sign.
> 
> Does the overclocking sliders work?
> .


I suppose so. I can move them. I put them all at 4.5GHz and hit apply. It changed them all.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> I suppose so. I can move them. I put them all at 4.5GHz and hit apply. It changed them all.


if u cane move then try and set all cores to 45 and voltage to 1.25v.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Here you guys go. 3 pics. I did not touch any settings. Power options wise in Windows 8.1 I have it set to high performance.
> 
> 
> 
> That says u are running stock. I dont see the vcore listed at the bottom. Thats not a good sign.
> 
> Does the overclocking sliders work?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Ok, I've got an ASrock extreme 4 with 4790k, its showing as stepping 3 in CPUID, I'm new to the whole BIOS overclocking and A-tuning utility that came with my motherboard. What do any of you recommend as a good starting point for all these settings I have, not to start pushing it yet but to kinda clean things up to where it runs as well as possible at stock speeds, I'm getting some lag in load times that I don't think I should be having and I'm not sure how to smooth that out before I start with any serious stuff.
> 
> I'm thinking of upgrading to an extreme 6 so I can run the ultra m.2 x4 and a m.2 x2 instead of just m.2 x2 on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do not overclock with software. Only use the bios.
> 
> I suggest u try setting core to 48 at vcore to override/manual 1.250v cache/uncore at 40 cache voltage at 1.170v
> 
> input voltage to 1.8. Just see if it boots. If it gets into windows without crash u have a good chip.
> 
> If it dont get in drop to 47 core leave all same and try again. If it dont get in again move to 46.
> 
> when u make it to desktop install intel xtu from here
> and run the benchmark (not stress test). It only takes 5 mins and its a good starting point for stability.
Click to expand...

Ok, if I'm supposed to be seeing those settings in BIOS, I'm not seeing them, this board has dual BIOS, do I need to switch to the other BIOS or something? As I said, I'm new to the BIOS over clocking options.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> if u cane move then try and set all cores to 45 and voltage to 1.25v.


Where would I change the voltage and set it to that? I am sorry. I know nothing about this utility.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Ok, if I'm supposed to be seeing those settings in BIOS, I'm not seeing them, this board has dual BIOS, do I need to switch to the other BIOS or something? As I said, I'm new to the BIOS over clocking options.


Have a look at some overclocking guides. There are plenty out there for Haswell, such as this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Where would I change the voltage and set it to that? I am sorry. I know nothing about this utility.


You need to go to the "Manual Tuning" section. It has all the core clock and voltage controls. You might be able to change your setting to a static voltage, or you may just have access to the voltage offset in that section.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Ok, if I'm supposed to be seeing those settings in BIOS, I'm not seeing them, this board has dual BIOS, do I need to switch to the other BIOS or something? As I said, I'm new to the BIOS over clocking options.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look at some overclocking guides. There are plenty out there for Haswell, such as this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Where would I change the voltage and set it to that? I am sorry. I know nothing about this utility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to go to the "Manual Tuning" section. It has all the core clock and voltage controls. You might be able to change your setting to a static voltage, or you may just have access to the voltage offset in that section.
Click to expand...

I don't need an explanation of what the settings do and those details. I'm asking WHERE are those settings, I went through every option in my BIOS and I see no place in my BIOS to change those settings that were listed, I'm not an idiot that needs to be passed off to read something else because you don't feel like explaining, I'll handle the figuring out of the settings myself, but I'm not seeing them anywhere, that link tells me nothing about where they are.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I don't need an explanation of what the settings do and those details. I'm asking WHERE are those settings, I went through every option in my BIOS and I see no place in my BIOS to change those settings that were listed, I'm not an idiot that needs to be passed off to read something else because you don't feel like explaining, I'll handle the figuring out of the settings myself, but I'm not seeing them anywhere, that link tells me nothing about where they are.


what is your motherboard ? You said it was a ASrock z97 extreme 4 so can you get to this screen the voltages are at the lower portion.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I don't need an explanation of what the settings do and those details. I'm asking WHERE are those settings, I went through every option in my BIOS and I see no place in my BIOS to change those settings that were listed, I'm not an idiot that needs to be passed off to read something else because you don't feel like explaining, I'll handle the figuring out of the settings myself, but I'm not seeing them anywhere, that link tells me nothing about where they are.
> 
> 
> 
> what is your motherboard ?
Click to expand...

Its an ASrock Extreme 4, I'm going through user manual now looking for where I need to set those at.


----------



## Droidriven

Yes, but as stated, I have two different BIOS, do I need to switch or use the Intel utility to set those values?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Yes, but as stated, I have two different BIOS, do I need to switch or use the Intel utility to set those values?


NO you dont use xtu for OC that advice is for someone on a OEM motherboard. Never OC with a cpu with software.

U need to be on the UEFI bios and Find this screen in bios.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I don't need an explanation of what the settings do and those details. I'm asking WHERE are those settings, I went through every option in my BIOS and I see no place in my BIOS to change those settings that were listed, I'm not an idiot that needs to be passed off to read something else because you don't feel like explaining, I'll handle the figuring out of the settings myself, but I'm not seeing them anywhere, that link tells me nothing about where they are.


No need to get agressive. I simply pointed you towards a guide because generally the settings are relatively logically named and I thought that if you couldn't find them you were likely not familiar enough with overclocking to find them. And, as a hint, if you want people to help you, then maybe be a little more polite when they try. Also, another reason I thought you were inexperienced, a board with a dual BIOS has a backup BIOS, it is not something you just switch between.

Guides are not for idiots... They are for people lacking in experience, which you just told us that you are. There is a good reason I linked you to a guide, because if you are new to overclocking, that is the only place you should start. I have been overclocking for years, and yet when I got my first Haswell CPU I read some guides, so don't act like you know everything, because if you do you are going to break something.

Now, reading your previous post I am having trouble understanding what you want. Your PC will run as well as possible at stock speeds out of the box. THere is nothing to improve that. Now, if you want to overclock, read a guide and, if after reading that, you still cannot figure out which settings in your BIOS mean what, then please show us some screenshots of your BIOS and I am sure some people with ASRock boards will be able to point you to the correct settings to change.

But do not antagonise people when they are attempting to give you advice. If you are new to overclocking guides are the best place to start and many people will be reluctant to help you if you refuse to read these before asking for help.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Yes, but as stated, I have two different BIOS, do I need to switch or use the Intel utility to set those values?
> 
> 
> 
> NO you dont use xtu for OC that advice is for someone on a OEM motherboard. Never OC with a cpu with software.
> 
> U need to be on the UEFI bios and Find this screen in bios.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I've got that screen(thats OC tweaker correct?)but no matter what I select I see no values to change, it only has enable/disabled for some, the others have auto and values to change but they aren't labeled as what you listed.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Yeah, I've got that screen(thats OC tweaker correct?)but no matter what I select I see no values to change, it only has enable/disabled for some, the others have auto and values to change but they aren't labeled as what you listed.


set the very top 3 boxes to disabled like in the picture.


----------



## Droidriven

Ok, tell me if I'm right so far.
I set BCLK/PCIE ratio to 1.250(its the only setting I see with the value that you listed)
Disabled spread spectrum, enabled OC fixed mode
Filter PLL frequency to High BCLK mode
Enabled internal PLL over voltage
PCIE PLL to SB PLL
GT voltage mode to override
CPU Vcore voltage mode to override
Vcore override voltage to 1.25
CPU cache voltage mode to override
CPU cache override voltage to 1.170
CPU input voltage to fixed mode
Fixed voltage to 1.800v
Do I need to change any of that and what else am I setting?


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Yeah, I've got that screen(thats OC tweaker correct?)but no matter what I select I see no values to change, it only has enable/disabled for some, the others have auto and values to change but they aren't labeled as what you listed.
> 
> 
> 
> set the very top 3 boxes to disabled like in the picture.
Click to expand...

I've had those disabled even before I posted.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Ok, tell me if I'm right so far.
> I set BCLK/PCIE ratio to 1.250(its the only setting I see with the value that you listed)
> Disabled spread spectrum, enabled OC fixed mode
> Filter PLL frequency to High BCLK mode
> Enabled internal PLL over voltage
> PCIE PLL to SB PLL
> GT voltage mode to override
> CPU Vcore voltage mode to override
> Vcore override voltage to 1.25
> CPU cache voltage mode to override
> CPU cache override voltage to 1.170
> CPU input voltage to fixed mode
> Fixed voltage to 1.800v
> Do I need to change any of that and what else am I setting?


set Blck to 100 or auto
then set the core freq to 48 and the cache to 40 the rest looks right.

We are only checking if it boots


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Ok, tell me if I'm right so far.
> I set BCLK/PCIE ratio to 1.250(its the only setting I see with the value that you listed)
> Disabled spread spectrum, enabled OC fixed mode
> Filter PLL frequency to High BCLK mode
> Enabled internal PLL over voltage
> PCIE PLL to SB PLL
> GT voltage mode to override
> CPU Vcore voltage mode to override
> Vcore override voltage to 1.25
> CPU cache voltage mode to override
> CPU cache override voltage to 1.170
> CPU input voltage to fixed mode
> Fixed voltage to 1.800v
> Do I need to change any of that and what else am I setting?
> 
> 
> 
> set Blck to 100 or auto
> then set the core freq to 48 and the cache to 40 the rest looks right.
> 
> We are only checking if it boots
Click to expand...

Do you mean BCLK frequency to 48 and CPU cache ratio to 40? Of my options it looks those are it.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Do you mean BCLK frequency to 48 and CPU cache ratio to 40? Of my options it looks those are it.


Red Box 48, Yellow Box 40, BLue Box 100 or auto.


----------



## Droidriven

Or the FIVR freq or CPU ratio to 48? I set CPU cache ratio to 40, Bclk is set to 100


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Or the FIVR freq or CPU ratio to 48? I set CPU cache ratio to 40, Bclk is set to 100


Dude look at the picture above your last post . I cannot be in more clear than that.

I never said word about FVR


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Do you mean BCLK frequency to 48 and CPU cache ratio to 40? Of my options it looks those are it.
> 
> 
> 
> Red Box 48, Yellow Box 40, BLue Box 100 or auto.
Click to expand...

Ok, gotcha, that was what was throwing me off, I set it to all core then I was able to set 48, the others are right now correct?


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Or the FIVR freq or CPU ratio to 48? I set CPU cache ratio to 40, Bclk is set to 100
> 
> 
> 
> Dude look at the picture above your last post . I cannot be in more clear than that.
> 
> I never said word about FVR
Click to expand...

those pics came in while I was answering, didn't see them until I made the post


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Ok, gotcha, that was what was throwing me off, I set it to all core then I was able to set 48, the others are right now correct?


see if it makes it into windows or crashes.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Ok, tell me if I'm right so far.
> I set BCLK/PCIE ratio to 1.250(its the only setting I see with the value that you listed)
> Disabled spread spectrum, enabled OC fixed mode
> Filter PLL frequency to High BCLK mode
> Enabled internal PLL over voltage
> PCIE PLL to SB PLL
> GT voltage mode to override
> CPU Vcore voltage mode to override
> Vcore override voltage to 1.25
> CPU cache voltage mode to override
> CPU cache override voltage to 1.170
> CPU input voltage to fixed mode
> Fixed voltage to 1.800v
> Do I need to change any of that and what else am I setting?
> 
> 
> 
> set Blck to 100 or auto
> then set the core freq to 48 and the cache to 40 the rest looks right.
> 
> We are only checking if it boots
Click to expand...

I guess I didn't get a good chip, it didn't boot.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Ok, gotcha, that was what was throwing me off, I set it to all core then I was able to set 48, the others are right now correct?
> 
> 
> 
> see if it makes it into windows or crashes.
Click to expand...

47 didn't make it either.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> 47 didn't make it either.


Did 46 ? If the cache was not set properly it might have caused the problems though. did you set it to 40 ?


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Ok, gotcha, that was what was throwing me off, I set it to all core then I was able to set 48, the others are right now correct?
> 
> 
> 
> see if it makes it into windows or crashes.
Click to expand...

Ok, something must be wrong here, 46 didn't make it and I've had it at 4.6 before easily. What's going on?


----------



## Wirerat

I need screen shots I cannot see what you did.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> 47 didn't make it either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did 46 ? If the cache was not set properly it might have caused the problems though. did you set it to 40 ?
Click to expand...

Ok, 45 didn't make it either, it does that stock


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> 47 didn't make it either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did 46 ? If the cache was not set properly it might have caused the problems though. did you set it to 40 ?
Click to expand...

CPU cache is set to 40


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Ok, 45 didn't make it either, it does that stock


I need the core freq, core voltage, bsclk, cache, cahe votlage , and input voltage values.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I need screen shots I cannot see what you did.


I've told you every value I changed from default.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I've told you every value I changed from default.


Im trying to hold your hand through this but I think you really should read the guide to get a understanding what is going on. I doubt the cpu cant boot 4.5ghz 1.25v.

a bad 4790k can boot 4.5 1.25v.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Ok, 45 didn't make it either, it does that stock
> 
> 
> 
> I need the core freq, core voltage, bsclk, cache, cahe votlage , and input voltage values.
Click to expand...

Core freq 45 right now
Cache ratio 40
BCLK freq 100
Blck/PCIE ratio 1.25
Vcore override volt 1.250
CPU cache override volt 1.170


----------



## DirektEffekt

Look, you really need to read a guide. They will tell you how to find clocks that work for you. It's really not going to work if you have to come back here every time you need to change a setting. Don't be cocky or full of yourself, nobody knows everything.

Read a guide because it will help you a hell of a lot based on what I see here. You don't seem to understand what the different options in your BIOS really are, which is a very bad sign You could end up doing some serious damage to your components. Just read a Haswell overclocking guide, learn what all the mjor options in your BIOS do and what they mean and how to deal with them, because it seems like you're here to have someone else overclock your computer for you. At lest that's the way it is going. Read some guides, learn to do it yourself, then come back here and ask any further questions you man have.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Core freq 45 right now
> Cache ratio 40
> BCLK freq 100
> *Blck/PCIE ratio 1.25*
> Vcore override volt 1.250
> CPU cache override volt 1.170


bsclk/pcie to 100 or auto. its crashing because you overclocked your pcie . thats a good thing though fix that and try 48 again.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I've told you every value I changed from default.
> 
> 
> 
> Im trying to hold your hand through this but I think you really should read the guide to get a understanding what is going on. I doubt the cpu cant boot 4.5ghz 1.25v.
> 
> a bad 4790k can boot 4.5 1.25v.
Click to expand...

I wasn't trying to get into OC yet, I was trying to just clean up a little to smooth things out. I appreciate you doing what you've done, but I don't think that's what I was looking for atm, but will at some point.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I wasn't trying to get into OC yet, I was trying to just clean up a little to smooth things out. I appreciate you doing what you've done, but I don't think that's what I was looking for atm, but will at some point.


change the bsclk/pcie to 100

the only things you should touch are

Core voltage
core freq
cache freq
cache voltage
input voltage


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> bsclk/pcie to 100 or auto. its crashing because you overclocked your pcie . thats a good thing though fix that and try 48 again.


I think the best thing we can do for him at the moment is stop trying to help him until he goes off and reads a guide, because he doesn't understand what is happening in his BIOS and he is only doing exactly what you tell him to do. He needs to read a thorough explanation of what is what and what to change.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Core freq 45 right now
> Cache ratio 40
> BCLK freq 100
> *Blck/PCIE ratio 1.25*
> Vcore override volt 1.250
> CPU cache override volt 1.170
> 
> 
> 
> bsclk/pcie to 100 or auto. its crashing because you overclocked your pcie . thats a good thing though fix that and try 48 again.
Click to expand...

OK, set to auto and 48, trying again


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> bsclk/pcie to 100 or auto. its crashing because you overclocked your pcie . thats a good thing though fix that and try 48 again.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the best thing we can do for him at the moment is stop trying to help him until he goes off and reads a guide, because he doesn't understand what is happening in his BIOS and he is only doing exactly what you tell him to do. He needs to read a thorough explanation of what is what and what to change.
Click to expand...

48 booted, that's good.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I wasn't trying to get into OC yet, I was trying to just clean up a little to smooth things out. I appreciate you doing what you've done, but I don't think that's what I was looking for atm, but will at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> change the bsclk/pcie to 100
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Core freq 45 right now
> Cache ratio 40
> BCLK freq 100
> *Blck/PCIE ratio 1.25*
> Vcore override volt 1.250
> CPU cache override volt 1.170
> 
> 
> 
> bsclk/pcie to 100 or auto. its crashing because you overclocked your pcie . thats a good thing though fix that and try 48 again.
Click to expand...

thanks guys, off to read now.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> 48 booted, that's good.


mo betta, try to pass XTu bench test.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> 48 booted, that's good.
> 
> 
> 
> mo betta, try to pass XTu bench test.
Click to expand...

gotcha, already had it downloaded, installing now.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> 48 booted, that's good.
> 
> 
> 
> mo betta, try to pass XTu bench test.
Click to expand...

by the way, I HAVE been reading, I always research, just hadn't familiarized myself with my BIOS yet.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> gotcha, already had it downloaded, installing now.


if it crashes raise vcore to 1.275. every other setting the same.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> gotcha, already had it downloaded, installing now.
> 
> 
> 
> if it crashes raise vcore to 1.275. every other setting the same.
Click to expand...

gotcha, thanks bro


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> 48 booted, that's good.
> 
> 
> 
> mo betta, try to pass XTu bench test.
Click to expand...

should I go back and set my fans to anything above standard before I stress? I've got 7 99 CFM fans including the 2 on my evo 212


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> should I go back and set my fans to anything above standard before I stress? I've got 7 99 CFM fans including the 2 on my evo 212


212 evo on a 4790k ? you need to watch temps close. thats is a budget cooler . i would not raise voltage much higher. You can max the fans if you want. they are going to ramp up when the cpu gets hot anyway.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> should I go back and set my fans to anything above standard before I stress? I've got 7 99 CFM fans including the 2 on my evo 212
> 
> 
> 
> 212 evo on a 4790k ? you need to watch temps close. thats is a budget cooler . i would not raise voltage much higher. You can max the fans if you want. they are going to ramp up when the cpu gets hot anyway.
Click to expand...

well, as I said, I hadn't really planned on OCing yet, I was already trying to find out if I could find a decent slim 240mm rad to put in the top of my case with the fans outside under the top cover of my case, as I said, I do my research before I do things.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> should I go back and set my fans to anything above standard before I stress? I've got 7 99 CFM fans including the 2 on my evo 212
> 
> 
> 
> 212 evo on a 4790k ? you need to watch temps close. thats is a budget cooler . i would not raise voltage much higher. You can max the fans if you want. they are going to ramp up when the cpu gets hot anyway.
Click to expand...

I've got two fans top mounted with enough clearance between them and the top edge of my motherboard so I'm thinking a rad will fit in the same place instead of the fans and they can be outside pulling the air out through the top.


----------



## DirektEffekt

If you don't want to OC then you shuold go back to BIOS and reset everything to default, because if you have been following instructions to the word this far, you ARE overclocked. I understand you may have been reading, but I honestly don't think that you fully understand what you need to do and what the settings you are changing mean. Now, I mean no offence by this, but if you are following the settings to the letter, you are currently running a 4.8GHz overclock, which is for these chips a very high overclock, especially on an air cooler.

If you're not ready to overclock, including tweaking and stress testing etc. then you need to reset you BIOS to default and leave it there until you are ready to overclock. There is pretty much nothing you can improve by modifying BIOS settings unless you are overclocking.

As I said earlier, you shouldn't be trying to overclock without understanding what your settings mean, which I don't think you fully understand yet.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> If you don't want to OC then you shuold go back to BIOS and reset everything to default, because if you have been following instructions to the word this far, you ARE overclocked. I understand you may have been reading, but I honestly don't think that you fully understand what you need to do and what the settings you are changing mean. Now, I mean no offence by this, but if you are following the settings to the letter, you are currently running a 4.8GHz overclock, which is for these chips a very high overclock, especially on an air cooler.
> 
> If you're not ready to overclock, including tweaking and stress testing etc. then you need to reset you BIOS to default and leave it there until you are ready to overclock. There is pretty much nothing you can improve by modifying BIOS settings unless you are overclocking.
> 
> As I said earlier, you shouldn't be trying to overclock without understanding what your settings mean, which I don't think you fully understand yet.


I was way ahead of you on going back to stock, so please, spare me. If you'll go back to the beginning of the conversation, I didn't ask for help overclocking, I guess that's just what you guys are use to here in this thread, some idiot coming in to ask "how do I go about over clocking my 4790k, I need someone to hold my hand", well, I'm not one of them, I asked a completely different question that was nowhere in the ball park of trying to max my chip out, that was where you guys led me, so dont go talking down to me like I'm some idiot wandering into something I shouldn't be messing with when it isn't what my goal was to begin with, I guess you guys are so into the chips that you just wanted to see if I had a decent one just to satisfy your own curiosities.

But I thank you for your " wisdom", but I don't need it. Besides this ISN'T rocket science, you know. I'm a fair bit more educated and capable than you think I am.


----------



## Sinnersprayer

Ok.... so update on how goes my quest to dial in the best stable OC I can for a baseline before I begin my de-lidding adventure tomorrow (Monday). As well as getting the CLU and Fujipoly's on my GPU's and doing the 1.3v Bios reflash. But it's after 5am in the morning, and I can hardly keep my head up. I've got this dialed in and stable; after I go pass out for 12 hours I'll see if I can't hit a solid 5Ghz, tweak my bus a bit and maybe try and get some more out of my cache. And as an added bonus I've got a great OC finally set in for my GPUs that took me the other half of the night.



Got this XTU stable for 30 minutes, and that's all I can do right now without passing out face-first into my keyboard and sleeping in Lake Drool. Getting temps I'm happy with with manual voltage on, and temps I'm extremely happy with adaptive/5% minimum that'd be what I'd be going with for normal gaming use when not doing stress tests/benchmarks. But then again I think me strategically placing my tower so the intake fans would be sucking in central air all the time when I set up my desk is helping quiet a bit on that front. How it'd fair at complete ambient I don't know.









Can't wait for monday.







G'night


----------



## Neil79

Computer has been stable for about a week now with many hours of gaming, however last night I got a completely grey screen and a driver has stopped responding crash during Arma 3.

Would this be cpu overclock related perhaps?


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I was way ahead of you on going back to stock, so please, spare me. If you'll go back to the beginning of the conversation, I didn't ask for help overclocking, I guess that's just what you guys are use to here in this thread, some idiot coming in to ask "how do I go about over clocking my 4790k, I need someone to hold my hand", well, I'm not one of them, I asked a completely different question that was nowhere in the ball park of trying to max my chip out, that was where you guys led me, so dont go talking down to me like I'm some idiot wandering into something I shouldn't be messing with when it isn't what my goal was to begin with, I guess you guys are so into the chips that you just wanted to see if I had a decent one just to satisfy your own curiosities.
> 
> But I thank you for your " wisdom", but I don't need it. Besides this ISN'T rocket science, you know. I'm a fair bit more educated and capable than you think I am.


Yes, you asked for some BIOS tweaks to get your chip working better at stock. There are none. At stock what you see is what you get. The fact that it isn't possible is probably what confused people. And the fact that you equate lack of knowledge on a subject with being an "idiot" is the only thing about your questions that screams "idiot" to me.

Like many people I see here you are far too sure of your own knowledge and unwilling to accept that you don't know something. You may be well educated, but by your confusion I have seen on this thread, BIOS tweaking and the like is not one of them. It is fairly clear to me that you do not know which settings in the BIOS mean what AT ALL. Case in point, when told to set your voltage to 1.25 you changed your bus multiplier to 1.25x because it was the only one you could set to that value. I am not calling you an idiot, but arrogant and ignorant of this particular topic. If you are unwilling to admit that you don't understand these things well then you will not learn.

You accuse us of misleading you, but I think what has really happened is you have confused people, partly because of the questions you ask, and partly because your lack of knowledge on these particular subjects has made it difficult to follow you.

You want to tweak the BIOS for your computer to run more smoothly as is? Unless your RAM isn't at optimal speeds or something is set up completely wrong, which it won't be stock, then what you see is what you get. Any issues you have are almost certainly software related. Problem solved If you want more performance, then you can overclock. But realistically, at stock things will be as good as they are going to get, unless all you want is to adjust fan profiles or something.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neil79*
> 
> Computer has been stable for about a week now with many hours of gaming, however last night I got a completely grey screen and a driver has stopped responding crash during Arma 3.
> 
> Would this be cpu overclock related perhaps?


I assume it was the GPU driver? Is your card overclocked? Generally driver not responding errors are more related to video card overclocking.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I was way ahead of you on going back to stock, so please, spare me. If you'll go back to the beginning of the conversation, I didn't ask for help overclocking, I guess that's just what you guys are use to here in this thread, some idiot coming in to ask "how do I go about over clocking my 4790k, I need someone to hold my hand", well, I'm not one of them, I asked a completely different question that was nowhere in the ball park of trying to max my chip out, that was where you guys led me, so dont go talking down to me like I'm some idiot wandering into something I shouldn't be messing with when it isn't what my goal was to begin with, I guess you guys are so into the chips that you just wanted to see if I had a decent one just to satisfy your own curiosities.
> 
> But I thank you for your " wisdom", but I don't need it. Besides this ISN'T rocket science, you know. I'm a fair bit more educated and capable than you think I am.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you asked for some BIOS tweaks to get your chip working better at stock. There are none. At stock what you see is what you get. The fact that it isn't possible is probably what confused people. And the fact that you equate lack of knowledge on a subject with being an "idiot" is the only thing about your questions that screams "idiot" to me.
> 
> Like many people I see here you are far too sure of your own knowledge and unwilling to accept that you don't know something. You may be well educated, but by your confusion I have seen on this thread, BIOS tweaking and the like is not one of them. It is fairly clear to me that you do not know which settings in the BIOS mean what AT ALL. Case in point, when told to set your voltage to 1.25 you changed your bus multiplier to 1.25x because it was the only one you could set to that value. I am not calling you an idiot, but arrogant and ignorant of this particular topic. If you are unwilling to admit that you don't understand these things well then you will not learn.
> 
> You accuse us of misleading you, but I think what has really happened is you have confused people, partly because of the questions you ask, and partly because your lack of knowledge on these particular subjects has made it difficult to follow you.
> 
> You want to tweak the BIOS for your computer to run more smoothly as is? Unless your RAM isn't at optimal speeds or something is set up completely wrong, which it won't be stock, then what you see is what you get. Any issues you have are almost certainly software related. Problem solved If you want more performance, then you can overclock. But realistically, at stock things will be as good as they are going to get, unless all you want is to adjust fan profiles or something.
Click to expand...

Clean win7 install and freshly updated(if any software issues its Microsoft's doing), 32GB G.SKill 1600(xmp profile off), don't see why I'd be having an issue with that. I didn't ask for any BIOS tweaks to smooth things out, I stated that I was new to the whole BIOS overclocking and that I was trying to smooth things out some(after already checking various other factors) BEFORE I got around to tweaking BIOS(as in anything that could be smoothed out in any OTHER area that could effect stability to minimize any possible issues once I did start tweaking BIOS and stress testing, which is part of the reading, researching and preparing that I always do before I do things,this was just a single step in that preparation). I guess someone being able to put that together was expecting too much. The fact that this small point was overlooked(which was my purpose to begin with) proves that it was not I that was mistaken or didn't understand or was showing ignorance, the ignorance was in someone that feels they know more than me misunderstanding me from the very beginning.

But still, I thank you for your "infinite wisdom" all mighty great one.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Clean win7 install and freshly updated(if any software issues its Microsoft's doing), 32GB G.SKill 1600(xmp profile off), don't see why I'd be having an issue with that. I didn't ask for any BIOS tweaks to smooth things out, I stated that I was new to the whole BIOS overclocking and that I was trying to smooth things out some(after already checking various other factors) BEFORE I got around to tweaking BIOS(as in anything that could be smoothed out in any OTHER area). The fact that this small point was overlooked(which was my purpose to begin with) proves that it was not I that was mistaken or didn't understand or was showing ignorance, the ignorance was in someone that feels they know more than me misunderstanding me from the very beginning.
> 
> But still, I thank you for your "infinite wisdom" all mighty great one.


That kind of attitude will not get you very far. It just annoys me that you claim to be "more educated and capable" than I think you are, yet you do not know the difference between a voltage and a clock multiplier despite the fact that you claim to be reading, and then get annoyed when I suggest you read. That and the fact that you seem to think that I was accusing you of being an idiot because I directed you to read a guide. There are plenty of people who ask questions because they don't know enough and I would direct them to guides because they are concise stores of information. The only thing I think is idiotic is thinking oneself too good to read one without already having read it or something similar or having significant experience. Now, you may be well educated, I don't know, but you are not well educated in this area clearly, so maybe if you admit that you will come off far less abrasively.

But if you are looking to "smoothen" things, the only things that there are to smooth out is software. Update your drivers and that is all you can do. If you don't have proper drivers installed that is why it is not smooth. If you have anything in particular that is bugging you, then I suggest you post it somewhere more appropriate, because it can hardly be surprising when posting in a thread about CPUs that people assume you want to do something with your CPU.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Clean win7 install and freshly updated(if any software issues its Microsoft's doing), 32GB G.SKill 1600(xmp profile off), don't see why I'd be having an issue with that. I didn't ask for any BIOS tweaks to smooth things out, I stated that I was new to the whole BIOS overclocking and that I was trying to smooth things out some(after already checking various other factors) BEFORE I got around to tweaking BIOS(as in anything that could be smoothed out in any OTHER area). The fact that this small point was overlooked(which was my purpose to begin with) proves that it was not I that was mistaken or didn't understand or was showing ignorance, the ignorance was in someone that feels they know more than me misunderstanding me from the very beginning.
> 
> But still, I thank you for your "infinite wisdom" all mighty great one.
> 
> 
> 
> That kind of attitude will not get you very far. It just annoys me that you claim to be "more educated and capable" than I think you are, yet you do not know the difference between a voltage and a clock multiplier despite the fact that you claim to be reading, and then get annoyed when I suggest you read. That and the fact that you seem to think that I was accusing you of being an idiot because I directed you to read a guide. There are plenty of people who ask questions because they don't know enough and I would direct them to guides because they are concise stores of information. The only thing I think is idiotic is thinking oneself too good to read one without already having read it or something similar or having significant experience. Now, you may be well educated, I don't know, but you are not well educated in this area clearly, so maybe if you admit that you will come off far less abrasively.
> 
> But if you are looking to "smoothen" things, the only things that there are to smooth out is software. Update your drivers and that is all you can do. If you don't have proper drivers installed that is why it is not smooth. If you have anything in particular that is bugging you, then I suggest you post it somewhere more appropriate, because it can hardly be surprising when posting in a thread about CPUs that people assume you want to do something with your CPU.
Click to expand...

I stated more than once already that I was new to the BIOS, an understanding of the BIOS settings and voltages are not what I was after, I don't see why you keep making a point of that when it wasn't what I was after to begin with, geez, and you think I'M being thick, get over YOURSELF already.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> I stated more than once already that I was new to the BIOS, an understanding of the BIOS settings and voltages are not what I was after, I don't see why you keep making a point of that when it wasn't what I was after to begin with, geez, and you think I'M being thick, get over YOURSELF already.


Because people were offering you BIOS advice when I came into the thread and you were blindly following their advice and risking damaging something, so I assumed that was what you wanted and thus suggested you read some guides instead of blindly following other peoples instructions when you could have been doing it wrong, then you insisted that you were well educated and therefore you did not need a guide.

Anyway, if you have all drivers installed and it is still not smooth, I suggest you make your own thread about the problem as you will get more help in a more apppropriate place than on a thread about CPUs.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Because people were offering you BIOS advice when I came into the thread and *you were blindly following their advice and risking damaging something,* so I assumed that was what you wanted and thus suggested you read some guides instead of blindly following other peoples instructions when you could have been doing it wrong, then you insisted that you were well educated and therefore you did not need a guide.
> 
> Anyway, if you have all drivers installed and it is still not smooth, I suggest you make your own thread about the problem as you will get more help in a more apppropriate place than on a thread about CPUs.


Bindly following my advice? He was. But u just said "risk to damage something".

I had him boot at 1.25v. No risk of damage. I think u meant risk of him not following the instructions. /shrug

He is in the right place if he has questions about overclocking his devils canyon cpu. Outside of that sure make your own thread.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neil79*
> 
> Computer has been stable for about a week now with many hours of gaming, however last night I got a completely grey screen and a driver has stopped responding crash during Arma 3.
> 
> Would this be cpu overclock related perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> I assume it was the GPU driver? Is your card overclocked? Generally driver not responding errors are more related to video card overclocking.
Click to expand...

Definitely video card. I wouldn't worry it's your cpu. Sounds like you overclocked your gpu too far. I have that happen sometimes on mine. Even not overclocked stupid nvidia drivers sometimes crashes with 20 chrome tabs open....


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Definitely video card. I wouldn't worry it's your cpu. Sounds like you overclocked your gpu too far. I have that happen sometimes on mine. Even not overclocked stupid nvidia drivers sometimes crashes with 20 chrome tabs open....


yes, the stupid chrome hardware acceleration bug. Also some cards lower power states get messed up when oc.

setting oc 3d and stock 2d profiles in ab fixes it. Or bios mod.

________

Anyone else that purchased a new (in the last month) 4790k getting really good clocks at low vcore?

I have 4.7 @1.21v, 4.8 @ 1.245v (my 24/7), 4.9 @1.312v and 5.0 @1.365v.

So much better than my 1st one bought new release that needed 1.27v for 4.6ghz.

batch# L445B333


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Bindly following my advice? He was. But u just said "risk to damage something".
> 
> I had him boot at 1.25v. No risk of damage. I think u meant risk of him not following the instructions. /shrug
> 
> He is in the right place if he has questions about overclocking his devils canyon cpu. Outside of that sure make your own thread.


I meant more if he put the settings in wrong. Yes, the settings you gave him were perfectly safe, but he was just going into BIOS and putting the values in wherever it would let him, regardless of what value he was changing. Sounds like a recipe for disaster if I ever heard one. It's worse than entering settings blindly, he could have changed anything and wouldn't have had the slightest clue what had happened.


----------



## Neil79

Can a bad CPU overclock cause Nvidia driver crashes?

I've had one yesterday, and two today.. Complete grey or brown screen, then driver has stopped responding to desktop


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I meant more if he put the settings in wrong. Yes, the settings you gave him were perfectly safe, but he was just going into BIOS and putting the values in wherever it would let him, regardless of what value he was changing. Sounds like a recipe for disaster if I ever heard one. It's worse than entering settings blindly, he could have changed anything and wouldn't have had the slightest clue what had happened.


yea, If 48 core , 1.25vcore, 40cache, 1.170vcache, 1.8input Do not make sense its probably better to get out of the bios and read.









I miss the old days when FSB and voltage werr all u needed.


----------



## jdorje

Can we stop flaming this thread? Unless the guy wants to overclock he probably doesn't need any more response from here.

Edit: the flaming is coming from the guy, not from anyone trying to help him. But every time you reply you just egg him on.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Can we stop flaming this thread? Unless the guy wants to overclock he probably doesn't need any more response from here.


I was responding to what was said under a quote of my directions. not flaming.

I spend an hour or so walking that guy through all the steps trying to teach him. Not flaming him for not knowing.

I only speak for myself though.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neil79*
> 
> Can a bad CPU overclock cause Nvidia driver crashes?
> 
> I've had one yesterday, and two today.. Complete grey or brown screen, then driver has stopped responding to desktop


It can, but if you just started getting them regularly and out of the blue, a longstanding oc is probably not the cause.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neil79*
> 
> Can a bad CPU overclock cause Nvidia driver crashes?
> 
> I've had one yesterday, and two today.. Complete grey or brown screen, then driver has stopped responding to desktop


Ive had two crashes on the new drivers released. Im thinking about rolling back a release or two.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Anyone else that purchased a new (in the last month) 4790k getting really good clocks at low vcore?
> 
> I have 4.7 @1.21v, 4.8 @ 1.245v (my 24/7), 4.9 @1.312v and 5.0 @1.365v.
> 
> So much better than my 1st one bought new release that needed 1.27v for 4.6ghz.
> 
> batch# L445B333


Yes this month and almost latest batch, from what i can remember batch was X517A???.

I can do 4.7 @1.28v, 4.8 @1.33, 4.9 @1.38 HT off


----------



## Kuhl

Currently sitting at 4.5ghz on my 4690k @ 1.35 still crash at 4.6 and don't want to up my voltage any higher. Though now I am sure I can lower.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Yes this month and almost latest batch, from what i can remember batch was X517A???.
> 
> I can do 4.7 @1.28v, 4.8 @1.33, 4.9 @1.38 HT off


let me guess 4.8 at 1.33 is your 24/7 ?


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> let me guess 4.8 at 1.33 is your 24/7 ?


Wishful thinking








No staying with the 4.7 profile, not 100% stable with 4.8


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Wishful thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No staying with the 4.7 profile, not 100% stable with 4.8


gotcha. so much easier to stabilize the 1.2-1.3v profile than anything higher. I can just adjust core and voltage only on most chips 1.25v and below profiles.


----------



## Sovereignty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neil79*
> 
> Can a bad CPU overclock cause Nvidia driver crashes?
> 
> I've had one yesterday, and two today.. Complete grey or brown screen, then driver has stopped responding to desktop


Long time lurker of these forums (Back since 775 days), and I thought I would help someone with a similar issue I was having that was very frustrating. What I did to resolve my random nvidia driver crashes was update to hotfix 353.38. I did not get this update automatically, I stumbled upon this from a post on the nvidia forums I think. You can download the hotfix manually from nvidia. Without changing anything else, it fixed my random driver crashes that happened 3-4 times a week. Sometimes it was in a game, or just having chrome open would cause it.


----------



## stoker

Yep multi and cpu volts is all that is needed, yes to easy.


----------



## jdorje

It's not just within the last month, but devils canyon has improved greatly over the last year. Part must be better manufacturing but part is also better binning, because the 4790k has seen most of the improvement.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> It's not just within the last month, but devils canyon has improved greatly over the last year. Part must be better manufacturing but part is also better binning, because the 4790k has seen most of the improvement.


I see. There were a spike in reports of 4.9, 5.0ghz 3770k as it got close to the 4770k release. I thinking its the same thing happening.

I am concerned for how much oc headroom skylake will have but im







now .


----------



## Neil79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Definitely video card. I wouldn't worry it's your cpu. Sounds like you overclocked your gpu too far. I have that happen sometimes on mine. Even not overclocked stupid nvidia drivers sometimes crashes with 20 chrome tabs open....


Ah right, thought as much!

Thing is it's been fine overclocked on the i5 system, but on this one it's either borked out in Arma 3 or Insurgency. However all I can think of, is because I'm using higher settings now, the clock is falling on it's arse


----------



## iluvkfc

Hi, just upgraded to watercooling and want to get back to OCing my 4790K since it only hits around 70C on tasks like H.264 encoding or XTU (current settings: 4.6 GHz at 1.293V). Have we established the max safe voltage for these chips? 1.35V safe for 24/7? How about 1.4V?


----------



## Sovereignty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neil79*
> 
> Ah right, thought as much!
> 
> Thing is it's been fine overclocked on the i5 system, but on this one it's either borked out in Arma 3 or Insurgency. However all I can think of, is because I'm using higher settings now, the clock is falling on it's arse


I had the same issues. My previous stable overclocks were acting up on me, so naturally I thought it was my OC. Once I reverted clock to stock and I was still getting display driver crashes, I figured it was a driver issue. I rolled back to the GTAV release driver and what do you know, my OC was running great and I wasn't crashing. A few days later I discovered the hotfix. Give the hot fix a shot, it fixed my 970 crashes


----------



## Neil79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sovereignty*
> 
> I had the same issues. My previous stable overclocks were acting up on me, so naturally I thought it was my OC. Once I reverted clock to stock and I was still getting display driver crashes, I figured it was a driver issue. I rolled back to the GTAV release driver and what do you know, my OC was running great and I wasn't crashing. A few days later I discovered the hotfix. Give the hot fix a shot, it fixed my 970 crashes


That's the strange thing, I was originally using the 353.51's which are the NDA drivers, got the complete grey screen, went back the 353.49 and was still happening. Now I'm on the 353.38 as you have mentioned and now hoping for the best.

Unlike BSOD's which give some indication to a voltage issue or software issue, driver has stopped responding can be anything


----------



## Sovereignty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neil79*
> 
> That's the strange thing, I was originally using the 353.51's which are the NDA drivers, got the complete grey screen, went back the 353.49 and was still happening. Now I'm on the 353.38 as you have mentioned and now hoping for the best.
> 
> Unlike BSOD's which give some indication to a voltage issue or software issue, driver has stopped responding can be anything


Yeah, BSOD's are way easier to troubleshoot. I am not a big fan of nvidia's beta drivers, (although its the other way around for AMD, lol) so I haven't tried 353.51 or 353.49. Only other thing I did was run DDU before I updated.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Hi, just upgraded to watercooling and want to get back to OCing my 4790K since it only hits around 70C on tasks like H.264 encoding or XTU (current settings: 4.6 GHz at 1.293V). H*ave we established the max safe voltage for these chips? 1.35V safe for 24/7? How about 1.4V?*


Depends on what you do with your cpu and how long you want it to last. I personally run profiles 1.3v or below for my 24/7.

I do not recommend running any stress tests at 1.4v for sure.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Depends on what you do with your cpu and how long you want it to last. I personally run profiles 1.3v or below for my 24/7.
> 
> I do not recommend running any stress tests at 1.4v for sure.


that said, and we have had this discussion recently, nobody really knows for sure with Haswell what is safe. I have run stress tests at and over 1.4v, including AVX versions, and am not concerned, but because of the rumours surrounding Haswell, not many people have run at these levels for extended periods of time so we are not sure.

I am not by any means telling you that 1.4v+ is safe, just that we do not actually know it isn't and trying to give you a more complete picture. It's really about how much of a risk you want to take.

EDIT: Also, anything above 1.3v is generally not safe at all without a delid due to temps, though.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> that said, and we have had this discussion recently, nobody really knows for sure with Haswell what is safe. I have run stress tests at and over 1.4v, including AVX versions, and am not concerned, but because of the rumours surrounding Haswell, not many people have run at these levels for extended periods of time so we are not sure.
> 
> I am not by any means telling you that 1.4v+ is safe, just that we do not actually know it isn't and trying to give you a more complete picture. It's really about how much of a risk you want to take.
> 
> EDIT: Also, anything above 1.3v is generally not safe at all without a delid due to temps, though.


we know for certain 1.5v with 2.2v input can kill the cpu completely. not degradation. completely dead. thats not rumor or made up info.

it has been proven. 1.5v vcore on air/water can kill. Only time 1.5v + is safe is sub ambient like dice or ln2.

So how close u wanna get that is up to the owner.

1.25-1.35v is pretty safe but if u set 1.35,vid u get 1.37 under load. I am certain some people can run those voltages safe.

I just will not suggest 1.35 or above so Im not the fault of someones degraded cpu.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> we know for certain 1.5v with 2.2v input can kill the cpu completely. not degradation. completely dead. thats not rumor or made up info.
> 
> it has been proven. 1.5v vcore on air/water can kill. Only time 1.5v + is safe is sub ambient like dice or ln2.
> 
> So how close u wanna get that is up to the owner.


If it's proven then please provide me links to multiple confirmed cases of this, because I have run mine above 1.5v multiple times on water with no issues. I think these chips are more sensitive to input voltage and that can kill them, but I have never seen any properly substantiated cases of people killing CPUs without something else going on or spotty details.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> If it's proven then please provide me links to multiple confirmed cases of this, because I have run mine above 1.5v multiple times on water with no issues. I think these chips are more sensitive to input voltage and that can kill them, but I have never seen any properly substantiated cases of people killing CPUs without something else going on or spotty details.


superpi 1.5v 4770k on h100i dead now .http://www.overclock.net/t/1402493/is-she-dead-4770k/0_50

from the haswel degradation thread. http://www.overclock.net/t/1409797/the-haswell-death-degradation-thread/150_50#post_21983010

took less than 5mins to find two.


----------



## stoker

Not getting involved but this is what i found in this http://www.overclock.net/t/1402493/is-she-dead-4770k
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamlee05*
> 
> Most likely had a similar problem already when the 2nd chip died. 1.25v isn't going to kill a chip. Did you use ******ed VRIN and kill the VRM?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Just want to be clear, the bent pins were after both chips died. So the motherboard pins were still intact when both chips died. If it's not hardware I'm certain that it was most likely the VCCIN set at 2.2 and 2.25 that killed the chips as that was the only different thing I did on overclocking the chips.


----------



## Wirerat

thanks.

@DirektEffekt, Maybe those are both user error in some way.

Maybe ur 4790k can do 1.5v and still last forever but all of them cannot.

We are providing safe vcore information for all the DC cpus. Thats something I dnt think you are considering. They are all different just like they all clock different.

Some are weaker than others and will die/degrade at lower voltages.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> thanks.
> 
> @DirektEffekt, Maybe those are both user error in some way.
> 
> Maybe ur 4790k can do 1.5v and still last forever but all of them cannot.
> 
> We are providing safe vcore information for all the DC cpus. Thats something I dnt think you are considering. They are all different just like they all clock different.
> 
> Some are weaker than others and will die/degrade at lower voltages.


I am absolutely considering that, which is why I am not by any means stating that it is safe, just that there is no solid evidence that it is not and trying to give the full picture. If someone is unsure I would tell them to keep it below 1.35v, but I do not like to feed rumour or tell half the story, because that's the reason why the rumour persists, because people have been stating uncategorically that it will absolutely cause damage.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> @Darkwizzie The creator of the Haswell OC guide himself lost his 4.5ghz 1.4v profile on his 4670k after less than 1 year use with temps under 70c. There is no way he was not stable to begin with. He did push his cpu hard often running something called chess. His report is accurate though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 
> I think I got it working. Adaptive seems to be pumping out more voltage at peak load... OUTSIDE of synthetic stress test! I had it running on chess and it hit 1.38v when my setting is 1.36!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> MY CHIP IS DEGRADING MY CHIP IS DEGRADING


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I did 1.42v on my 4670k, 2.15 VCCIN. CPU degraded within a year I believe.
> 
> CPU's not fried by any means, but -200mhz from the peak frequency I achieved.
> 
> Random aside.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Speaking of which, I'm still running a boatload of chess on my machine. Since I've switched it off to 4.4ghz the stability seems to be back to what 4.5 used to be. No further degradation detected.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yea, that is similar to the experience I have. I am not comfortable with making a CPU under 1.42v or higher do thousands of hours of chess. For gaming, I am.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My opinion today is:
> 1.2v and under: Completely safe even for the most paranoid people unless temps are unsafe.
> 1.2-1.3: Still very safe.
> 1.3-1.35v: Ehh. Safe.
> 1.35-1.45v: People who hit 100% load many hours a day for some sort of workload (chess, folding, or whatever) should tread carefully.
> 1.45v+ is can be dangerous but if you only game from time to time you will still slip by because there is such a huge difference in wear from gaming occasionally to many hours of 100% stress a day. But even for gamers I would recommend to stay under 1.45v because it's unlikely that extra voltage is even going to net you 1 more multiplier. You're chasing clouds. In fact I think the sweet spot is 1.35v.
> 
> What happened with me was, x45 @ 1.35v / 2v vrin was a known, Prime stable, x264 stable, chess stable, gaming stable setting. Then I tried to push x46 and had to use 1.42v / 2.15v vrin and after a few months of 100% load (100% load at night, gaming loads in morning), the CPU degrades and x46 is not stable anymore. Basically, everything slipped one multiplier. x45 was no longer 100% stable, but stable enough for gaming but can be forced to crash if I used a specific chess engine after multiple hours. So that's why I said, "x44 is my new x45".
> 
> Vrin I would not recommend going over 2v to be safe at this point, even if it can be the deciding factor between stability and instability in some bleeding edge overclocks. Who knows, maybe it was the high Vrin I ran that degraded my chip.


Safe voltage limit of 1.35v for 24/7 and up to 1.45v on air/water is safe for benching. Past that the risk of degradation is real. Higher VCCIN than 2.1 is definitely a contributing factor


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Safe voltage limit of 1.35v for 24/7 and up to 1.45v on air/water is safe for benching. Past that the risk of degradation is real. Higher VCCIN than 2.1 is definitely a contributing factor


He said this based on user reports and his own experience.
Quote:


> *1.35-1.45v: People who hit 100% load many hours a day for some sort of workload (chess, folding, or whatever) should tread carefully.*
> 1.45v+ is can be dangerous but if you only game from time to time you will still slip by because there is such a huge difference in wear from gaming occasionally to many hours of 100% stress a day.


Thanks for that.


----------



## stoker

0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> He said this based on user reports and his own experience.
> 
> Thanks for that.


No Problem


----------



## Wirerat

There may not be a lot of documented dead/degraded haswells above 1.35v.

That is true but:
*There are zero reports of it at 1.25v*.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> There may not be a lot of documented dead/degraded haswells above 1.35v.
> 
> That is true but:
> *There are zero reports of it at 1.25v*.


+1 many 4790k stock vcore around 1.24v-1.28v so this never kill any chip


----------



## HoT

Hey

I have a 4790k @ 4.8 1.29v 24\7 but i'm trying to reach the magic number (5.0ghz), rock solid just to run some tests\bench

I was trying (not stable enough) with this settings

5.0 1.42v
cpu init 1.98v
cpu cache voltage 1.17v
pch core voltage 1.056v
pch vlx voltage 1.50v
cpu sys agent volt. offset mode sign 0.816v
cpu analog I\0 volt. offset mode sign 1.018v

What do you guys think ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoT*
> 
> Hey
> 
> I have a 4790k @ 4.8 1.29v 24\7 but i'm trying to reach the magic number (5.0ghz), rock solid just to run some tests\bench
> 
> I was trying (not stable enough) with this settings
> 
> 5.0 1.42v
> cpu init 1.98v
> cpu cache voltage 1.17v
> pch core voltage 1.056v
> pch vlx voltage 1.50v
> cpu sys agent volt. offset mode sign 0.816v
> cpu analog I\0 volt. offset mode sign 1.018v
> 
> What do you guys think ?


I cannot advise you to raise vcore anymore but that is most likely what will stabilize it if its possible.


----------



## HoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I cannot advise you to raise vcore anymore but that is most likely what will stabilize it if its possible.


y , i know that 1.42 can be not enough and i don't want to push more vcore ...the temps aren't that great too , even with custom wc (supremacy\mcp655\monsta 240)

I dont want to delid.. at least for now ...


----------



## Neil79

Question :

I've read that the PCH 1.05 Voltage can be increased to improve stability with video cards if using high clocks, can anyone tell me what there's is set to? What's the max?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neil79*
> 
> Question :
> 
> I've read that the PCH 1.05 Voltage can be increased to improve stability with video cards if using high clocks, can anyone tell me what there's is set to? What's the max?


Sounds interesting, I've never heard about this before.


----------



## Karlberg

This is as far as I got yet::

CPU-z


----------



## Sovereignty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neil79*
> 
> Question :
> 
> I've read that the PCH 1.05 Voltage can be increased to improve stability with video cards if using high clocks, can anyone tell me what there's is set to? What's the max?


PCH voltage helps with stabilizing baseclock overclocking. Video cards don't go through the PCH as the PCI Express controller is on the CPU. Are you still getting display driver crashes? If DDU and the hotfix didn't work then only thing I can think of to confirm its not a driver issue would be to revert your overclocks on both CPU and GPU and see if the problem persists.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

General question regarding this 4790K and turbo boost. If you put the cpu under max and heaviest load it can handle. Do all 4 cores stay at 4.2GHz? Or would it back down to 4.0GHz?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> General question regarding this 4790K and turbo boost. If you put the cpu under max and heaviest load it can handle. Do all 4 cores stay at 4.2GHz? Or would it back down to 4.0GHz?


As long as your temperatures are good (under 87C?), I think all cores will stay at 4.2GHz.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> There may not be a lot of documented dead/degraded haswells above 1.35v.
> 
> That is true but:
> *There are zero reports of it at 1.25v*.


Actually, I have seen some. Granted, they were likely bad chips or damaged in a delid or maybe they were just never stable. But it highlights why I am hesitant to trust just a few reports.

Anyway, I think it is enough of that topic.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neil79*
> 
> Question :
> 
> I've read that the PCH 1.05 Voltage can be increased to improve stability with video cards if using high clocks, can anyone tell me what there's is set to? What's the max?


I think you are thinking of the system agent voltage. Apparently a +0.1-0.2 offset can help with higher overclocks and SLI setups, although personally it never helped my overclocks.


----------



## CL3P20

*Tries to enter... but CPU's are faster than the max clock speed I can select in the OP's sign up sheet..

can only select up to 5.2ghz ..? Is there a way to enter +6ghz clocks for this club or what?


----------



## blahtibla

Picked up a 4790k on sale today, I just couldnt resist even knowing 6700k is inc. I had my doubts about putting it in my z87-a, fearing it wouldn't clock as well as on z97.

I have been filling and done maintenance on my water loop all day, been benching intel XTU for an hour now and 4.8 Ghz seems stable at 1.3 volts







the first numbers i punched in, just to check if it would post.




I feel like i won the lottery, just here to share some happiness









Batch# X517B274 btw


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> General question regarding this 4790K and turbo boost. If you put the cpu under max and heaviest load it can handle. Do all 4 cores stay at 4.2GHz? Or would it back down to 4.0GHz?


It all depends on your turbo bios setting. If turbo is set to "auto" boost will run within the tdp of the chip meaning it will peak at 4.4 and drop in between 4.0 depending on how heavy the load is.
Temperature is only a factor once throttling occurs at 100C then it will downclock again


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> It all depends on your turbo bios setting. If turbo is set to "auto" boost will run within the tdp of the chip meaning it will peak at 4.4 and drop in between 4.0 depending on how heavy the load is.
> Temperature is only a factor once throttling occurs at 100C then it will downclock again


Yeah assuming good temps and with in spec. I was not sure about the 4.2GHz thing on all cores. I heard it was max for all under full load with turbo. Also heard it can drop to 4.0GHz with all 4 cores at 100% maybe that is when voltage/temps come in. I don't know.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Actually, I have seen some. Granted, they were likely bad chips or damaged in a delid or maybe they were just never stable. But it highlights why I am hesitant to trust just a few reports.
> 
> Anyway, I think it is enough of that topic.


My 4790K has a stock voltage of 1.265V for 4.4GHz. I doubt Intel would set a voltage that would cause any significant degradation.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> My 4790K has a stock voltage of 1.265V for 4.4GHz. I doubt Intel would set a voltage that would cause any significant degradation.


That was my point, it shouldn't, but I have seen claims that voltages around there to 1.3v has, so I take any report of degradation with a grain of salt unless there is a significant quantity of reports and people have been using good settings.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> That was my point, it shouldn't, but I have seen claims that voltages around there to 1.3v has, so I take any report of degradation with a grain of salt unless there is a significant quantity of reports and people have been using good settings.


This is straight from the Op:
Quote:


> The vast majority of people recommend staying under 1.4v cpu vcore and I would say stay under 85C during stress tests if possible.


So as it pertains to *this thread* This is what we suggest. It is very clear that you feel differently and that is fine. I did not drink this kool aid at first myself so I understand. If you want to make your Own Devils Canyon OC Guide using the voltages you feel are safe your are also welcome to do so.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> This is straight from the Op:
> So as it pertains to *this thread* This is what we suggest. It is very clear that you feel differently and that is fine. I did not drink this kool aid at first myself so I understand. If you want to make your Own Devils Canyon OC Guide using the voltages you feel are safe your are also welcome to do so.


Just because it is in the OP does not mean it is the only point of view people are allowed to put forward. As I said, I would NOT recommend it to other people outright because people generally don't run those voltages so we can't know if it is safe or not, but I am just telling the whole story, because I prefer not to perpetrate something which is born of baseless claims.

If you want to perpetuate the rumours then go ahead, but I will continue to say that below 1.35v is almost certainly safe but there is not definitive evidence about higher voltages. The only problem I ever had was that people were saying you WILL kill/degrade your chip above 1.35v without real substantiation.

EDIT: And as I said before, I think it is time to leave this subject alone. And since this is a thread for everyone, we ARE allowed to have different opinions to the OP. This thread pertains to DC chips, last I checked my discussion was pertaining to DC chips.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Just because it is in the OP does not mean it is the only point of view people are allowed to put forward. As I said, I would NOT recommend it to other people outright because people generally don't run those voltages so we can't know if it is safe or not, but I am just telling the whole story, because I prefer not to perpetrate something which is born of baseless claims.
> 
> If you want to perpetuate the rumours then go ahead, but *I will continue to say that below 1.35v* is almost certainly safe but there is not definitive evidence about higher voltages. The only problem I ever had was that people were saying you WILL kill/degrade your chip above 1.35v without real substantiation.
> 
> EDIT: And as I said before, I think it is time to leave this subject alone. And since this is a thread for everyone, we ARE allowed to have different opinions to the OP. This thread pertains to DC chips, last I checked my discussion was pertaining to DC chips.


It is. Most definitely on topic. Just if u a have major disagreement with parameters set by the op it can become confusing for the users that are new to oc'ing hw.

Back when I got my 1st i5 4670k I felt exactly the same way u do. There are posts in the hw oc thread of me saying almost exactly the same reasons why I thought 1.4v was fine.

I changed my mind about it later as I read more reputable sites saying it was bad for long term. Almost every mobo review would mention it.

I think I was just trying to justify running a high voltage to a achieve a certain OC on my average chip.

Anyways, We can simply agree to disagree.


----------



## SgtRotty

4.7 @ 1.355vid for months now

When i first put this chip in i was benching [email protected] 1.325vid. .030 higher after 4months of gaming


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> 4.7 @ 1.355vid for months now
> 
> When i first put this chip in i was benching [email protected] 1.325vid. .030 higher after 4months of gaming


Wow is this a result of degradation or did you find an unstable test?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Wow is this a result of degradation or did you find an unstable test?


I most definitely experienced degradation myself or maybe it was initial settling of the silicon? I was able to OC one of our 4790Ks to 5GHz @ 1.375v and now at that voltage I would get BSOD at 5GHZ and can only do 4.8v. For me, degradation is real with first hand experience.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> It is. Most definitely on topic. Just if u a have major disagreement with parameters set by the op it can become confusing for the users that are new to oc'ing hw.
> 
> Back when I got my 1st i5 4670k I felt exactly the same way u do. There are posts in the hw oc thread of me saying almost exactly the same reasons why I thought 1.4v was fine.
> 
> I changed my mind about it later as I read more reputable sites saying it was bad for long term. Almost every mobo review would mention it.
> 
> I think I was just trying to justify running a high voltage to a achieve a certain OC on my average chip.
> 
> Anyways, We can simply agree to disagree.


Yeah, look, even those reputable sites jumped to conclusions way too fast for my liking personally, I think they were just covering themselves once the rumours started popping up. Anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I most definitely experienced degradation myself or maybe it was initial settling of the silicon? I was able to OC one of our 4790Ks to 5GHz @ 1.375v and now at that voltage I would get BSOD at 5GHZ and can only do 4.8v. For me, degradation is real with first hand experience.


That sounds more like initial break-in. Every CPU I have has done best right out of the box and over the following few weeks it has become unstable at it's first overclock and forced me to drop it down a multi or two and bump the voltage up. Sometimes it is a small difference, but sometimes it is a larger one. It stops at that point and you shouldn't see any further degradation.


----------



## JackCY

Just run your HW/DC CPUs beyond 1.4V over a year of heavy use and see for yourselves










I didn't run mine past 1.3V yet it did settle/degrade/what ever you like to call it by 0.020V after a year. Now you see why Intel leaves a generous headroom from the start, so that their CPUs work for the whole warranty time without issues of having too low Vcore.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> *Just run your HW/DC CPUs beyond 1.4V over a year of heavy use and see for yourselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> I didn't run mine past 1.3V yet it did settle/degrade/what ever you like to call it by 0.020V after a year. Now you see why Intel leaves a generous headroom from the start, so that their CPUs work for the whole warranty time without issues of having too low Vcore.


lol


----------



## ClashOfClans

What is a normal stock voltage vcore on these beasts? What are you guys monitoring voltage with?


----------



## bluewr

Stock voltage, 1.25v, but should be safe u p to 1.35v, as long as average temp don't go over 70~80 degree

there are multiple porgram available to monitor voltage, hwmoniter, aida64, etc.


----------



## JackCY

4690K
1.016-1.086V, stock-turbo

4790K is "OCed" from the factory and often has around 1.25Vish on average, certainly below 1.3V, but I don't think I've seen one below 1.2V.

Voltage can be monitored in UEFI, the mobo, and many programs. HWiNFO shows the most, it's free and updated all the time even to show values from specific chips on some MB. And about the only that I've seen to finally show CPU performance limits.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 4690K
> 1.016-1.086V, stock-turbo
> 
> 4790K is "OCed" from the factory and often has around 1.25Vish on average, certainly below 1.3V, but I don't think I've seen one below 1.2V.
> 
> Voltage can be monitored in UEFI, the mobo, and many programs. HWiNFO shows the most, it's free and updated all the time even to show values from specific chips on some MB. *And about the only that I've seen to finally show CPU performance limits.*


Would you care to explain, please, what these new values (in HWiNFO64) show, and most importantly how can the average overclocker benefit from them?

Thank you.


----------



## FrostyAMD

Anyone know the correct settings for x264 when testing a 4790K ???


----------



## JackCY

Datasheet.

IA - cores
GT - graphics
RING - cache, bus, I suppose

PROCHOT = processor hot, temperature protection kicks in if enabled
PL1 and PL2 are power limits, if reached the CPU will throttle, I use these and have them set down to sensible levels that my cooler can handle and in case something decides to cook my CPU with too much power these kick in.
Max Turbo limit shows up on stock non OCed CPUs when the CPU is loaded on all cores.
...

Pretty much the same as how can you benefit from a voltage read out in HWiNFO. It simply reads and displays values that are reported by various components.
These added values mostly show when some part of the CPU is hitting a limit. Thermal, power, turbo clock and some other internal limiters.


----------



## koekwau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> Anyone know the correct settings for x264 when testing a 4790K ???


For a proper stability test let it run for 5 loops with 16 threads and high priority.

Edit: with high priority don't get scary about your mouse acting slow. Your system is getting stressed to the max causing the mouse cursor to lag.


----------



## JackCY

Priority doesn't matter much.
I would say 8 hours about does it. I've used 50 loops, that's about 500min+ on 4690K that does 10min 20-30s per loop if I remember it right. Auto or 8+ threads is enough for 4790K.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Priority doesn't matter much.
> I would say 8 hours about does it. I've used 50 loops, that's about 500min+ on 4690K that does 10min 20-30s per loop if I remember it right. Auto or 8+ threads is enough for 4790K.


I always do 16 threads on i7 or 8 on the i5 if I am only testing the cpu. Not saying it is superior though. There is likley no difference.

Since I have two custom loop rigs I started to do my long stress test a little different so I know what temperatures my system will reach in a long intense gaming session.

I like to set 6 threads and run valley on custom in window mode 8x msaa at the same time.

It will find stability issues in cpu, cache, ram or even gpu. It really is good for setting fan curves and finding out what max water temp will stabilize at.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 
> Datasheet.
> 
> IA - cores
> GT - graphics
> RING - cache, bus, I suppose
> 
> PROCHOT = processor hot, temperature protection kicks in if enabled
> PL1 and PL2 are power limits, if reached the CPU will throttle, *I use these and have them set down to sensible levels* that my cooler can handle and in case something decides to cook my CPU with too much power these kick in.
> Max Turbo limit shows up on stock non OCed CPUs when the CPU is loaded on all cores.
> ...
> 
> Pretty much the same as how can you benefit from a voltage read out in HWiNFO. It simply reads and displays values that are reported by various components.
> These added values mostly show when some part of the CPU is hitting a limit. Thermal, power, turbo clock and some other internal limiters.


Thank you, +REP!!

If you wish, and it is possible, give an example regarding the bold-ed text, above.


----------



## JackCY

Stock/auto values I could see in XTU were 4000W power limit and 1000A ampere limit. PL1 should be SKU TDP and PL2 1.25xTDP but I didn't find it to be set so on auto at least as shown by XTU, otherwise I did have 4790 and 4690K on stock go down to stock clock when under heavy load and Turbo clocks weren't kept so some limiters had to kick in. It's easier to check this stuff now with HWiNFO what limit kicked in.
I have the limits set to 170W long duration power limit, 190W short duration power limit and 140A ampere limit for 1.23V Vcore. Gaming, right now max not over 120W, not stressing the CPU other than video encoding the max is around 140W.

Looks like this with 190/200W/2s, 150A used for a higher OC voltage, 1.28V Vcore.


It has it's use but most people simply have either good enough cooling or thermal throttle their CPUs when stressed. This limits my CPU before it reaches thermal limit, such as in case I would set higher Vcore and ran Linpack or Prime95 smallFFT with AVX.
Page 84 in datasheet.


----------



## rickyman0319

i am wondering if i buy 4790k cpu and put it on asus z87 matx mb ( gene vi/gen3). will it perform same as new gen chipset (z97) or not?

i meant overclocked wise.


----------



## JackCY

Same if supported.


----------



## Maintainin

Hi all,

I'm new to overclocking and messed around some with overclocking 4790k last night. I was able to get it up to 4.8ghz with a vcore of 1.32 volts and I stressed it succesfully for few hours with AIDA64 with no failures. Temps were 62 degrees Celsius. That was only stressing the cpu though. If I run the stress test with the cpu, fpu, and cache AIDA64 aborts after about 5 minutes with a hardware failure. Temps are about 75 when it aborts. I haven't touched any other voltages or settings except the vcore and multiplier. Cache related settings are all a still on auto. Hwinfo reports my cache voltage is 1.368 and cache speed is still set to 4ghz. What is my next step in trying to get this dialed in to where it passes the stress test with all three selected? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## JackCY

Go full manual, no auto. 1.368V Vring is high. You need to run Aida with all the tests available, especially FPU and other thing directly related to CPU computations, cache, etc.
Vcore, Vring, Vccin is what you need to set and play with one by one.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintainin*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to overclocking and messed around some with overclocking 4790k last night. I was able to get it up to 4.8ghz with a vcore of 1.32 volts and I stressed it succesfully for few hours with AIDA64 with no failures. Temps were 62 degrees Celsius. That was only stressing the cpu though. If I run the stress test with the cpu, fpu, and cache AIDA64 aborts after about 5 minutes with a hardware failure. Temps are about 75 when it aborts. I haven't touched any other voltages or settings except the vcore and multiplier. Cache related settings are all a still on auto. Hwinfo reports my cache voltage is 1.368 and cache speed is still set to 4ghz. What is my next step in trying to get this dialed in to where it passes the stress test with all three selected? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


Set your cache voltage to 1.2V for 4GHz. You're likely failing the FPU portion of the test, try 4.7GHz at 1.32V. If that passes, then you know you need more vcore for 4.8GHz.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Can XTU mess with settings in the bios? Or does it work at a software/OS level?


----------



## CL3P20

Xtu can make some adjustments on the same level as bios but in windows, so restart is not always needed.


----------



## JackCY

Software level same as the tools you got with your mobo. They don't get written into UEFI but are only temporary until the PC reboots. Quite the same as GPU OC from the OS via software, unless you mod your VBIOS of course.


----------



## GameBoy

Is there any difference in overclocking potential with Z87 compared to Z97? Going to pick up a 4690k/4790k soon and wondering if I should just get a cheap used Z87 board.


----------



## CL3P20

For cpu..no.
For RAM..yes.

Z97 clocks a bit tighter and higher


----------



## Sovereignty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> For cpu..no.
> For RAM..yes.
> 
> Z97 clocks a bit tighter and higher


Yup, even different boards from the same manufacturer OC RAM better than others. Case in point, the Asus Maximus VII Impact. Probably the best Z97 board to OC ram with. This is due to the shorter distance from the DIMM slot to the socket.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sovereignty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> For cpu..no.
> For RAM..yes.
> 
> Z97 clocks a bit tighter and higher
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, even different boards from the same manufacturer OC RAM better than others. Case in point, the Asus Maximus VII Impact. Probably the best Z97 board to OC ram with. This is due to the shorter distance from the DIMM slot to the socket.
Click to expand...

 no actually its due to it only having 2x DIMM for IMC to address... same as Giga Z97 LN2. Trace length has almost no affect on actual performance or latency, as long as all channels are roughly equal or close in series.


----------



## Sovereignty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> no actually its due to it only having 2x DIMM for IMC to address... same as Giga Z97 LN2. Trace length has almost no affect on actual performance or latency, as long as all channels are roughly equal or close in series.


I was under a different impression then.

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=113767


----------



## stoker

Still in 2 minds about delidding my 4790K. Question if i do will it help beat the 101 bsod.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Still in 2 minds about delidding my 4790K. Question if i do will it help beat the 101 bsod.


It MIGHT, emphasis on the might. People have reported being able to achieve the same clocks at lower voltages, but not everyone. You will be able to run higher voltages without overheating, though, which tends to help with BSODs.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> It MIGHT, emphasis on the might. People have reported being able to achieve the same clocks at lower voltages


That is what i'm hoping for, but as you said its still abit of a gamble.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> That is what i'm hoping for, but as you said its still abit of a gamble.


If you use the vice only method, I think it is quite safe. I have used all the popular methods, vice only, vice and hammer and razor. I would only recommend the vice only method. I have actually had the vice and hammer kill a chip, although it may have been a faulty motherboard, I cannot be 100% sure, but there was no jumping of the chip across the room, no slipping or anything, just relatively gentle taps, but it may have damaged something. Vice only is the only way, in my opinion.


----------



## stoker

Oh yes vice only all the way. I have no problem with the method, just the results. I already had a go on an old athlon of mine it was too easy http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide/28220#post_24200260


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Still in 2 minds about delidding my 4790K. Question if i do will it help beat the 101 bsod.


No.
You need more voltage or lower clock. Delid only helps with cooling, nothing else. If your CPU is undervolted, it doesn't matter if it's delided or not.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sovereignty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> no actually its due to it only having 2x DIMM for IMC to address... same as Giga Z97 LN2. Trace length has almost no affect on actual performance or latency, as long as all channels are roughly equal or close in series.
> 
> 
> 
> I was under a different impression then.
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=113767
Click to expand...

for XOC..obviously keeping everything cold is key.. nothing new about that.

*Since more 2x DIMM boards have been released, its been noted that you cannot achieve the same level of latency and bandwidth using any other 4x DIMM mobo.. RTL and other timings will just not be able to set as tight, due to IMC always looking at addressing 4 slots, even when 2 are empty.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> No.
> You need more voltage or lower clock. Delid only helps with cooling, nothing else. *If your CPU is undervolted, it doesn't matter if it's delided or not.*


+1,

Find stability 1st. Then decide if that last 100mhz is worth the voltage/heat it added.

Deliding is simply a way to shave 7-10c off on devils canyon. Nothing more.


----------



## CL3P20

Q - how to find last mhz when cpu is limited by heat....


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> +1,
> 
> Find stability 1st. Then decide if that last 100mhz is worth the voltage/heat it added.
> 
> Deliding is simply a way to shave 7-10c off on devils canyon. Nothing more.


many silicon lottery payer report +100mhz unlock @same voltage after delided

i remember guy here purchase 4.9ghz @1.29v after delidied they rock solid 5ghz 1.29v

he talking about the temp of voltage regulation behind the internal core ?


----------



## Sovereignty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> for XOC..obviously keeping everything cold is key.. nothing new about that.
> 
> *Since more 2x DIMM boards have been released, its been noted that you cannot achieve the same level of latency and bandwidth using any other 4x DIMM mobo.. RTL and other timings will just not be able to set as tight, due to IMC always looking at addressing 4 slots, even when 2 are empty.


I do agree that double dimms vs quad dimms plays a role in RAM OC, but no need to discredit my original statement as the first sentence in the thread I linked clearly states shorter traces playing a role. I'll not derail this thread any further as this is a Devils Canyon thread and not so much a mobo/ram thing.


----------



## ClashOfClans

How do you find the stock voltage?


----------



## JackCY

Load UEFI defaults, restart, check voltages on base clock and on Turbo clock.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> many silicon lottery payer report +100mhz unlock @same voltage after delided
> 
> i remember guy here purchase 4.9ghz @1.29v after delidied they rock solid 5ghz 1.29v
> 
> he talking about the temp of voltage regulation behind the internal core ?


Most likley because going from 1 mobo to The next can be + or - 100mhz.

Also two peoples definition of "stable" are different.

I have delided 5 haswells and never gained a multiple at a lower vcore.

Sub ambient is the only time temperature will affect
voltage required.

Believe what you must though.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Most likley because going from 1 mobo to The next can be + or - 100mhz.
> 
> Also two peoples definition of "stable" are different.
> 
> I have delided 5 haswells and never gained a multiple at a lower vcore. Believe what you must though.


I believe that your one of the best overclocker (24/7 with safe setting ) i see what you doing your just not going crazy like other


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I believe that your one of the best overclocker (24/7 with safe setting ) i see what you doing your just not going crazy like other


sub ambient is required to change the vcore required at a certain frequency.

thats what I was meaning to say


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> sub ambient is required to change the vcore required at a certain frequency.
> 
> thats what I was meaning to say


Thats true

I hope you join x99 club soon


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sovereignty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> for XOC..obviously keeping everything cold is key.. nothing new about that.
> 
> *Since more 2x DIMM boards have been released, its been noted that you cannot achieve the same level of latency and bandwidth using any other 4x DIMM mobo.. RTL and other timings will just not be able to set as tight, due to IMC always looking at addressing 4 slots, even when 2 are empty.
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree that double dimms vs quad dimms plays a role in RAM OC, but no need to discredit my original statement as the first sentence in the thread I linked clearly states shorter traces playing a role. I'll not derail this thread any further as this is a Devils Canyon thread and not so much a mobo/ram thing.
Click to expand...

Amazing source. XA is a great bencher and guy. Short traces help yes, but only having 2 slots is the key.

*consider - since the impact is the smallest 2 DIMM board available..by your logic it should be able to clock ram like no other board in existence. It does not. There are plenty of boards with equal and better RAM OC and speed.

Do your own testing and research, and back it up with a source. Don't repost someone else's and preach its the gospel.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> sub ambient is required to change the vcore required at a certain frequency.
> 
> thats what I was meaning to say


I certainly cant say ive been able to lower vcore because of delidding but im definitely stable at 4.9ghz with water + delid at 20-25C lower temps than i was on air. I couldnt get 4.9ghz stable at the until dropping temps.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> many silicon lottery payer report +100mhz unlock @same voltage after delided
> 
> i remember guy here purchase 4.9ghz @1.29v after delidied they rock solid 5ghz 1.29v
> 
> he talking about the temp of voltage regulation behind the internal core ?


Yes i think my 101 is due to heat as extra voltage makes no difference. Its actually makes it crash faster.


----------



## cstkl1

Long thread. Does anybody have a 4.7ghz linx 220-222gflops stable screenshot??


----------



## martinhal

I have been playing with mine for a few days . Doing 4.7 with 1.25 v . Is that any good and worth a delid to try and push further ?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> I have been playing with mine for a few days . Doing 4.7 with 1.25 v . Is that any good and worth a delid to try and push further ?


That's what I'm running 24/7. I can get 4.8 stable at 1.3v, but I'm more comfortable where I'm at. I would only delid if your having issues with high temps.


----------



## JoeDirt

Just got mine in the other day. Stable at 4.8 GHz @ 1.324v.


----------



## DirektEffekt

It's interesting to see that all the new additions are getting fairly decent speeds at around 1.3v. When they were first released it was a real game of chance as to whether you could get 4.8GHz or if you'd be stuck at 4.4.


----------



## electro2u

What mITX board would any of you folks use for a 4790k?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> What mITX board would any of you folks use for a 4790k?


This one is a little pricy, but look at all those vrms!

Edit: Original link didn't work right.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> This one is a little pricy, but look at all those vrms!
> 
> Edit: Original link didn't work right.


Those are quite nice boards, I actually had the z77 equivalent at one stage. I also had an ASRock z77e-ITX and that was a great little board, I did over 5GHz at 1.5v on my Ivy bridge with that thing. Unless you plan to use one of the full cover blocks for the Maximus, ASRock's z97e-ITX is worth a look. Quite a lot cheaper too: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157504

It may not have as beefy a VRM, but if my z77e-itx was anything to go by, it really doesn't need it, they've actually done a very good job of getting more for less.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Those are quite nice boards, I actually had the z77 equivalent at one stage. I also had an ASRock z77e-ITX and that was a great little board, I did over 5GHz at 1.5v on my Ivy bridge with that thing. Unless you plan to use one of the full cover blocks for the Maximus, ASRock's z97e-ITX is worth a look. Quite a lot cheaper too: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157504
> 
> It may not have as beefy a VRM, but if my z77e-itx was anything to go by, it really doesn't need it, they've actually done a very good job of getting more for less.


I agree here. My asus z87-plus and z87-A (both 4 true phase VRM) have no problem hitting the same the clocks on every haswell/devils canyon I have tried as my 8 true phase Maximas Hero VI 1.4v and below.









Now the Asrock H87 Pro4 (media browser sig) on the other hand has some issues above 1.25v. The vrm get toasty on that board but as a h87 it really was never designed for serious OC anyway.


----------



## CL3P20

That's because HW cpu vrm are inside cpu... Z77 and Z170 are not this way...and why vrm are more important for those chipsets.


----------



## martinhal

I just delided. Vice only method. So far 15 degree delta

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## JackCY

On a DC? Must have been really poor TIM job from Intel.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> It's interesting to see that all the new additions are getting fairly decent speeds at around 1.3v. When they were first released it was a real game of chance as to whether you could get 4.8GHz or if you'd be stuck at 4.4.


That's mine, got at release, took 1.35 for 4.7, said screw it and stayed stock even to this day.

Not sure why, but whenever on the cusp of a new hardware release, ie, skylake. I usually want to buy something else instead, like haswell e.

Tempting to just go to the extreme platform and never mess with the mainstream platform again, I just really don't need most of the features. Kind of a debacle.


----------



## jdorje

Haswell e is the **** right now.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> That's mine, got at release, took 1.35 for 4.7, said screw it and stayed stock even to this day.
> 
> Not sure why, but whenever on the cusp of a new hardware release, ie, skylake. I usually want to buy something else instead, like haswell e.
> 
> *Tempting to just go to the extreme platform and never mess with the mainstream platform again, I just really don't need most of the features. Kind of a debacle.*


Thats my situation. After I seen so many benchmarks with 4790k being just as good at gaming as the x99 on a single gpu I stopped wanting to do a x99 gaming build.

I was going to build a 6 core haswell-e media server to replace my 4670k media browser server sig rig. The thing is transcoding using that i5 is beast.

I have been totally impressed by the 4670k in a transcoding server. Thought the lack of HT or only 4 cores would be a limitation. I have up to 6 users on that server too.


----------



## scorpscarx

I mean we both probably know all of the pro's and con's already, I'll decide after we start to see skylake reviews... and even then it seems like the mainstream platform gets all of the attention.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> I mean we both probably know all of the pro's and con's already, I'll decide after we start to see skylake reviews... and even then it seems like the mainstream platform gets all of the attention.


I am disappointed by the asus rog hero/extreme z1070. That big ass i/o heatsink extension would mean I have get a new case or relocate my 360 rad. I was thinking of going to the new ek XE 360 which is even thicker.

Well maybe if that thing is removable and just use a waterblock it would work. /shrug

Definitely cannot wait to see how skylake compares to devils canyon.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I am disappointed by the asus rog hero/extreme z1070. That big ass i/o heatsink extension would mean I have get a new case or relocate my 360 rad. I was thinking of going to the new ek XE 360 which is even thicker.
> 
> Well maybe if that thing is removable and just use a waterblock it would work. /shrug
> 
> Definitely cannot wait to see how skylake compares to devils canyon.


They seem ok, I think the evga one's are the cleanest. On the flipside that x99 rampage v extreme is tempting as all heck ;p. That's why I prefer horizontally mounted motherboards.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> They seem ok, I think the evga one's are the cleanest. On the flipside that x99 rampage v extreme is tempting as all heck ;p. That's why I prefer horizontal mounted motherboards.


formula will come little later too.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Haswell e is the **** right now.


Multiple Xeons.

---

i/o heatsink, it actually is better to have the I/O area open and not even use the I/O panel in the case so air can escape, exhaust around the ports from CPU tower coolers.
I bet it's just snapped or screwed on, 5min and it's off, serves no function really.


----------



## Kuhl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Multiple Xeons.
> 
> ---
> 
> i/o heatsink, it actually is better to have the I/O area open and not even use the I/O panel in the case so air can escape, exhaust around the ports from CPU tower coolers.
> I bet it's just snapped or screwed on, 5min and it's off, serves no function really.


Aren't I/O shields a ground as well?


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> formula will come little later too.


I'm starting to seriously consider the whole thing now, the price for mb cpu ram on both z170 and x99*5820k are about equal.

That is going to be a really hard sell now that I think about it, x99 seems like the way to go and then wait it out until skylake e at the end of next year.

14nm, skylake arch, sans fivr, and small possible single core performance increases but meh.

Plus you get more l2 and l3 cache, and 28? lanes, perfect for a card and an nvme drive with room to spare. Too bad there isn't an x99 formula, weighing pro vs delux vs tuf atm.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> I'm starting to seriously consider the whole thing now, the price for mb cpu ram on both z170 and x99*5820k are about equal.
> 
> That is going to be a really hard sell now that I think about it, x99 seems like the way to go and then wait it out until skylake e at the end of next year.
> 
> 14nm, skylake arch, sans fivr, and small possible single core performance increases but meh.
> 
> Plus you get more l2 and l3 cache, and 28? lanes, perfect for a card and an nvme drive with room to spare. Too bad there isn't an x99 formula, weighing pro vs delux vs tuf atm.


skylake-e gets a different mobo. It will not be 2011-3. Just so you figure that into the equation.


----------



## scorpscarx

I know that, I'm talking about buying right now.

Get one of those 4.6 from sl


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> I know that, I'm talking about buying right now.


6 cores on the outgoing platform will be supreme. with the 5820k the same cost and both needing ddr4 there is not much to consider as you said.


----------



## rv8000

Might be picking up a 4790k soon, I'm curious as to what vcore they hit stock when turboing up to 4.4 on average? No reviews seem to show a stock cpuz shot under load for a ballpark answer, and everywhere else are simply oc'd results


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 6 cores on the outgoing platform will be supreme. with the 5820k the same cost and both needing ddr4 there is not much to consider as you said.


It's funny as I waited this entire year after x99 launch anticipating a skylake z170 build, but now on the cusp I've changed my mind. At least now ddr prices are less than they were. Can finally make the switch over to E, craigslist off my z97, and stay on the E line. I'll report back if I actually go through with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Might be picking up a 4790k soon, I'm curious as to what vcore they hit stock when turboing up to 4.4 on average? No reviews seem to show a stock cpuz shot under load for a ballpark answer, and everywhere else are simply oc'd results


Mine is 1.216.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> It's funny as I waited this entire year after x99 launch anticipating a skylake z170 build, but now on the cusp I've changed my mind. At least now ddr prices are less than they were. Can finally make the switch over to E, craigslist off my z97, and stay on the E line. I'll report back if I actually go through with it.
> Mine is 1.216.


Thank you. That's a tad disappointing, but on the flipside loads better than my turd of a 4670k. Time to wait out on some skylake reviews before buying anything seeing as it's so close.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> many silicon lottery payer report +100mhz unlock @same voltage after delided
> 
> i remember guy here purchase 4.9ghz @1.29v after delidied they rock solid 5ghz 1.29v
> 
> he talking about the temp of voltage regulation behind the internal core ?


Yup that guy was me Silicon Lottery sold me 4790K [email protected] I got them to delid the thing end result [email protected] with a bit of fine tuning. Delid dropped my temps under load from memory by about 7 degrees C which combined with decent cooling at least more decent than their test set up allowed me to achieve the magic 5.0Ghz, 6 months later still very happy with my purchase


----------



## JackCY

Yeah but the price is more than a 6 core i7 from them that will do 4.6Ghz. And $100 more than the 5820K from a regular shop. 4.9-5.0 is nice but for that price you can have a beastly 6 core instead.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Yeah but the price is more than a 6 core i7 from them that will do 4.6Ghz. And $100 more than the 5820K from a regular shop. 4.9-5.0 is nice but for that price you can have a beastly 6 core instead.


I had a X79 set up with [email protected] and honestly with what i actually use my computer for what i have now suits my needs better. Most bench marks i run require a higher clock speed not more cores...each to their own i guess.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Yup that guy was me Silicon Lottery sold me 4790K [email protected] I got them to delid the thing end result [email protected] with a bit of fine tuning. Delid dropped my temps under load from memory by about 7 degrees C which combined with decent cooling at least more decent than their test set up allowed me to achieve the magic 5.0Ghz, 6 months later still very happy with my purchase


yes mate im talking about you









very nice result that no degration in your cpu after 6 month


----------



## tomterrific

Tinkering with my 4790k a bit. Decided to flip UEFI setting that allows the processor to 4.4ghz via turboboost on all 4 cores (rather than just 4.2ghz). Voltage is at 1.2714. This seems a bit high... running [email protected] shows maximum temp range of 65-74 in realtemp. IBT results in temps hitting as high as 87. Cooling is a H100i.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Tinkering with my 4790k a bit. Decided to flip UEFI setting that allows the processor to 4.4ghz via turboboost on all 4 cores (rather than just 4.2ghz). Voltage is at 1.2714. This seems a bit high... running [email protected] shows maximum temp range of 65-74 in realtemp. IBT results in temps hitting as high as 87. Cooling is a H100i.


take the vcore off of auto. Set it to 1.2v and test stability. it will lower temps.

My 1st one done 4.6 at that same 1.27v and my 2nd does 4.8 1.245v. The mobos always feed too much on auto.


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomterrific*
> 
> Tinkering with my 4790k a bit. Decided to flip UEFI setting that allows the processor to 4.4ghz via turboboost on all 4 cores (rather than just 4.2ghz). Voltage is at 1.2714. This seems a bit high... running [email protected] shows maximum temp range of 65-74 in realtemp. IBT results in temps hitting as high as 87. Cooling is a H100i.


Don't use Auto voltage when Overclocking.

It'll always go overboard, try a manual voltage, run a few stability test, or try your normal usage(Watching movie, playing game, etc) Then once you have it stable
Switch to Offset or adaptoptive,and turn on powersaving feature.

Or actually just follow the instruction on the first post.


----------



## electro2u

Recently my system has been randomly rebooting at low load c-states. Turning eist and c-states off fixes it. It stays at 1.296v in windows 24/7 now and it runs hotter.







then again my a/c sucks and ambients are up 7-8F


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Recently my system has been randomly rebooting at low load c-states. Turning eist and c-states off fixes it. It stays at 1.296v in windows 24/7 now and it runs hotter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then again my a/c sucks and ambients are up 7-8F


Can you use an offset voltage to keep vcore from dropping quite as far on idle? On some boards that works.


----------



## cstkl1

Default voltage Overclock with everypower saving on and ram at 1.6v 32gb 2400C10.
After changing from 4x4gb 2400 C9 to 4x8gb 32gb i left everthing on xmp. So started back overclocking now.
Default voltage test at offest 0 on both vcore/cache. Manual equivalent is 1.2v on vcore and 1.152v on cache.

 

Now trying to get 4.7ghz stable. Its odd its a ht issue. Suspect DMI. Did some DMI compensation setting and manage to get it stable for 5 runs at 221gflops. Whats interesting now is .. Linpack doesnt support HT but Linx does. Running linpack by its own which stresses the 4 cores only is stable. Normally this indicated ultra stable. Gflops was 238. But now linx having issue with the HT.
Checking with prime 28.5 etc all passes.

Also a lot of issues seems to be either because of i am fully populated with two GC and sound card and all dimms... 4 ssd, 2 HDD, i suspect dmi. So testing on reducing the stress on it.... afaik i can tell already pushing the cpu on every front except for igpu.


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Default voltage Overclock with everypower saving on and ram at 1.6v 32gb 2400C10.
> After changing from 4x4gb 2400 C9 to 4x8gb 32gb i left everthing on xmp. So started back overclocking now.
> Default voltage test at offest 0 on both vcore/cache. Manual equivalent is 1.2v on vcore and 1.152v on cache.
> 
> 
> 
> Now trying to get 4.7ghz stable. Its odd its a ht issue. Suspect DMI. Did some DMI compensation setting and manage to get it stable for 5 runs at 221gflops. Whats interesting now is .. Linpack doesnt support HT but Linx does. Running linpack by its own which stresses the 4 cores only is stable. Normally this indicated ultra stable. Gflops was 238. But now linx having issue with the HT.
> Checking with prime 28.5 etc all passes.
> 
> Also a lot of issues seems to be either because of i am fully populated with two GC and sound card and all dimms... 4 ssd, 2 HDD, i suspect dmi. So testing on reducing the stress on it.... afaik i can tell already pushing the cpu on every front except for igpu.


Try putting CPU voltage at 1.25?
It should give that much temp raising
I have a similiar Mobo, Mine's the Hero though.

I got a stable OC at 4.7 at v 1.25 Voltage, Ram at XMP setting.


And I can reach 4.8 stable, but it'll require 1.35 voltage to be stable, and in stability test, temp will reach the high 95s
So I stick with 4.7.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> Try putting CPU voltage at 1.25?
> It should give that much temp raising
> I have a similiar Mobo, Mine's the Hero though.
> 
> I got a stable OC at 4.7 at v 1.25 Voltage, Ram at XMP setting.
> 
> 
> And I can reach 4.8 stable, but it'll require 1.35 voltage to be stable, and in stability test, temp will reach the high 95s
> So I stick with 4.7.


if its to pass aida/prime atm its easy. Even Commandline linpack.
4.7 just requires 1.232v set 1.264v load via cpuz readoing with vid at 1.25v.
4.8 at 1.28v set 1.312v load with vid 1.296v

The question is linx. Its detecting something else thats not stable that the others cant. Its odd as heaton each cores is equivalent to commandline linpack with lesser glops since its doing a ht stress. Technically linpack doesnt support HT.

Current dmi tweaking helps a bit.
Tested the same dmi tweaks with some blu-ray encodes.. those dmi tweaks although helps for 4.7ghz but doesnt work at my 4.6ghz stable clocks. So gonna ignore those tweaks as incidental results.

really would like to see somebody post a 221gflops 4.7ghz linx runs


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> if its to pass aida/prime atm its easy. Even Commandline linpack.
> 4.7 just requires 1.232v set 1.264v load via cpuz readoing with vid at 1.25v.
> 4.8 at 1.28v set 1.312v load with vid 1.296v
> 
> The question is linx. Its detecting something else thats not stable that the others cant. Its odd as heaton each cores is equivalent to commandline linpack with lesser glops since its doing a ht stress. Technically linpack doesnt support HT.
> 
> Current dmi tweaking helps a bit.
> Tested the same dmi tweaks with some blu-ray encodes.. those dmi tweaks although helps for 4.7ghz but doesnt work at my 4.6ghz stable clocks. So gonna ignore those tweaks as incidental results.
> 
> really would like to see somebody post a 221gflops 4.7ghz linx runs


Lower your overclock to 4.6GHz (or less) at the same voltage and try linx again. If it passes, then yes, you're simply unstable at 4.7. If it still doesn't pass, then you can start looking elsewhere.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> if its to pass aida/prime atm its easy. Even Commandline linpack.
> 4.7 just requires 1.232v set 1.264v load via cpuz readoing with vid at 1.25v.
> 4.8 at 1.28v set 1.312v load with vid 1.296v
> 
> The question is linx. Its detecting something else thats not stable that the others cant. Its odd as heaton each cores is equivalent to commandline linpack with lesser glops since its doing a ht stress. Technically linpack doesnt support HT.
> 
> Current dmi tweaking helps a bit.
> Tested the same dmi tweaks with some blu-ray encodes.. those dmi tweaks although helps for 4.7ghz but doesnt work at my 4.6ghz stable clocks. So gonna ignore those tweaks as incidental results.
> 
> really would like to see somebody post a 221gflops 4.7ghz linx runs


Out of curiosity, how are you getting 221GFlops? I only get 190 with 4.9GHz core, 4.5GHz cache and 2400MHz cl11 RAM. Is there a particular version you are using?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Lower your overclock to 4.6GHz (or less) at the same voltage and try linx again. If it passes, then yes, you're simply unstable at 4.7. If it still doesn't pass, then you can start looking elsewhere.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Out of curiosity, how are you getting 221GFlops? I only get 190 with 4.9GHz core, 4.5GHz cache and 2400MHz cl11 RAM. Is there a particular version you are using?


Thats the full gflops for 4.7 is 221. Getting it lower ure not testing it full. I also got that with 16gb 2400c9 before

Btw as to how i am getting 221. Do u see the picture above 4.6ghz is at 218glops. Latest version of linx btw. Commandline linpack u will get 233gflops.
As you guys know linpack doesnt really support HT. In the past before i went 32gb with my 4x4gb 2400 C9. Latest Linx=linpack commandline stable. If u get one stable the other will be also.

But now no idea why commandline is and the other is not.

When i did some dmi tweaks it went further. So hence y i suspect initially is it dmi issue.

but really would like to see somebody else with 4.7ghz 221gflops. I can post a few runs with that but it wont pass 5 runs.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> if its to pass aida/prime atm its easy. Even Commandline linpack.
> 4.7 just requires 1.232v set 1.264v load via cpuz readoing with vid at 1.25v.
> 4.8 at 1.28v set 1.312v load with vid 1.296v
> 
> The question is linx. Its detecting something else thats not stable that the others cant. Its odd as heaton each cores is equivalent to commandline linpack with lesser glops since its doing a ht stress. Technically linpack doesnt support HT.
> 
> Current dmi tweaking helps a bit.
> Tested the same dmi tweaks with some blu-ray encodes.. those dmi tweaks although helps for 4.7ghz but doesnt work at my 4.6ghz stable clocks. So gonna ignore those tweaks as incidental results.
> 
> really would like to see somebody post a 221gflops 4.7ghz linx runs


I tried downloading linx and running it at my stable 4.7. Instant pc shut down. No blue screen, just instant pc reboot. Even tried it with stock bios settings. Same thing. Runs any other test i throw at it. Not sure whats up.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I tried downloading linx and running it at my stable 4.7. Instant pc shut down. No blue screen, just instant pc reboot. Even tried it with stock bios settings. Same thing. Runs any other test i throw at it. Not sure whats up.


Linux is using old dated intel libraries last I checked. There is a way to update it.

Try downloading and running the lastest linpack raw. Its just a batch file. Its going to pass the newest revision at stock. 4ghz is around 200gflps.

No one in original hw thread could pass that at 24/7 oc.

Its pushing avx2 at an insane level.

All those linpack based tests are pretty worthless for stability on Haswell.

This quote is from the Op on hw guide thread:
Quote:


> If nobody made Linpack, then you would think your CPU is stable. If somebody made Linpack 2.0 that makes Linpack 1.0 look like child's play, then you might as well never overclock, because Linpack is throttling a few people at STOCK. Indeed, Linpack uses AVX2 which is a new instruction set, but so does x264, and that is one of the coldest benchmarks. Stressing AVX2 set doesn't nessesarily mean high temps and *failing Linpack doesn't mean AVX2 instability*.


----------



## stoker

I can run Linx 0.6.5 though it must not be the latest library. Made 190gflops at 4700 @ 1.3v temps peaked at 83C, I did 1 pass at full ram setting and then manually stopped it.


----------



## stoker

@cstkl1
Please buy me a new CPU, mines toast.











Lol just kidding but WARNING don't try this at home, this is one way to seriously degrade your cpu FAST


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> @cstkl1
> Please buy me a new CPU, mines toast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol just kidding but WARNING don't try this at home, this is one way to seriously degrade your cpu FAST


Thats the push i needed. Will redouble my effort.

Nah dude. Wont degrade. I have stress test my cpus atleast 500hrs via linx/linpack/prime95s with more atleast 1000-1500hrs of encodes 24/7. Each bluray encodes about 5-7 hrs.

No idea atm what changed. Tried everything.
I only can get commandline linpack stable @4.7 since i change to 32gb. dmi tweaking suggest issue at dmi.

It just threw my past notion of commandline=linx stable out if the door. Temps on both are exactly the same but at 4 threads 238gflops.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I tried downloading linx and running it at my stable 4.7. Instant pc shut down. No blue screen, just instant pc reboot. Even tried it with stock bios settings. Same thing. Runs any other test i throw at it. Not sure whats up.


Unstable. Thermal throttle. Poor PSU. Who knows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> @cstkl1
> Please buy me a new CPU, mines toast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol just kidding but WARNING don't try this at home, this is one way to seriously degrade your cpu FAST


It ain't even over 90C. Just water or delid as well?


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> It ain't even over 90C. Just water or delid as well?


Yes both
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Thats the push i needed. Will redouble my effort.


I had to increase my vccin to 1.9v llc max to pass, at 1.8 level 2 it bsod 101


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Yes both
> I had to increase my vccin to 1.9v llc max to pass, at 1.8 level 2 it bsod 101


btw just noticed u have 8gb..
hmm was hoping for somebody with 32gb actually but nvrmind i think i know the reason y.

also u dont have to put ioa/iod equal. Till date i dont have any benefit ioa. More to iod


----------



## martinhal

Im trying to get a 24/7 OC. Currently at 4.8 with 1.265 vcore and 1.825 VCCIN ( If I lower that I crash) . IBT max 62 degrees.

Is the above safe ?

Edit Vcore bump to 1.275 to get RAM to 2133 XMP.

Will fold on it now to see if it is stable


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Im trying to get a 24/7 OC. Currently at 4.8 with 1.265 vcore and 1.825 VCCIN ( If I lower that I crash) . IBT max 62 degrees.
> 
> Is the above safe ?
> 
> Edit Vcore bump to 1.275 to get RAM to 2133 XMP.
> 
> Will fold on it now to see if it is stable


With my ram at that speed i needed 1.300v/1.800v. I wasn't comfortable that high 24/7, but everyone is different. Ppl on this forum agree that under 1.3 is perfectly fine and some say up to 1.4+ is good if you keep it below 80C. Up to your comfort level.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> btw just noticed u have 8gb..
> hmm was hoping for somebody with 32gb actually but nvrmind i think i know the reason y.
> 
> also u dont have to put ioa/iod equal. Till date i dont have any benefit ioa. More to iod


I know but iod is 50mv higher, Enabling xmp on my board sets them to ioa +.100 / iod +.150 on auto, Will try lowering them when time but had no time to test.
System agent gets a bump of +.200


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Im trying to get a 24/7 OC. Currently at 4.8 with 1.265 vcore and 1.825 VCCIN ( If I lower that I crash) . IBT max 62 degrees.
> 
> Is the above safe ?
> 
> Edit Vcore bump to 1.275 to get RAM to 2133 XMP.
> 
> Will fold on it now to see if it is stable


Did you try increasing the system agent voltage instead of the core voltage to stabilise your memory? I ask because I have my RAM at 2400MHz and I haven't needed to bump the core voltage for my 4.9GHz OC when bumping the System agent.


----------



## v1ral

What is the proper way to enable power saving features in bios and in windows?
Is c3/c6 the go to set up?

In windows I played with high performance and balance mode and in bios I have C6 enabled.
I've toned down my overclock to 4.6Ghz @ 1.195 vcore*bios* with 4.0Ghz Cache Ratio at 1.13


----------



## cstkl1

Enabl
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> What is the proper way to enable power saving features in bios and in windows?
> Is c3/c6 the go to set up?
> 
> In windows I played with high performance and balance mode and in bios I have C6 enabled.
> I've toned down my overclock to 4.6Ghz @ 1.195 vcore*bios* with 4.0Ghz Cache Ratio at 1.13


I enable of them with cpackage set at enable


----------



## JackCY

Enable all C states for the core and package (which affects not only CPU), EIST and Turbo. Set Windows/OS to use CPU in a range of 0-100% so it requests different P states and not just P0.


----------



## KeepWalkinG

Hello gyus, now i think to upgrade my i5 4440 for i7 5775c or i7 4790k ?
Can anyone give an opinion what to do, i have good motherboard Asus Maximus Z97 Ranger VII and Cooler Master 212 Evo

Thank you!


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> Hello gyus, now i think to upgrade my i5 4440 for i7 5775c or i7 4790k ?
> Can anyone give an opinion what to do, i have good motherboard Asus Maximus Z97 Ranger VII and Cooler Master 212 Evo
> 
> Thank you!


I like the i7-4790K for the higher clocks, it seems to help on ram drives and overclocks to about 4.7/4.8GHz stable most of the time. What are you going to do with it?


----------



## KeepWalkinG

I dont know for now, but i7 5775c is around 30$ more than 4790k. I will used only for gaming and streaming.


----------



## JackCY

If you need the power for video editing/processing, get a 6 core. 4 core i7 = i5+HT+insignificant cache.
BW is worse than DC. Skylake should catch up with DC.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> I know but iod is 50mv higher, Enabling xmp on my board sets them to ioa +.100 / iod +.150 on auto, Will try lowering them when time but had no time to test.
> System agent gets a bump of +.200


Linx 0.6.5 11.3 has issues with reporting etc but glops is higher by 4. Using the version before it

Without cpuz running n just realtemp 4.7 gflops is 239. With cpuz running its 233gflops. This version is close to commandline linpack.

11.3. No point as sometimes it just keeps running even when runs are finish without showing each runs. Gflops is higher. But stress level on cpu is no different than any version 11 of linx.

Btw i run sa at default 0.8v, ioa at default 1.008v n only iod at 1.15v.
This is with two gpu, one soundcard, 4ssd n 32gb 2400. Seriously sa n ioa only during 4770k when i was clocking psc sticks i needed it. Later with hynix bfr 4x4gb etc all no need.


----------



## fyzzz

I hit 5ghz on my 4690k! But only on 2 cores, rest were at 4,9. http://valid.canardpc.com/2ua33m


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I hit 5ghz on my 4690k! But only on 2 cores, rest were at 4,9. http://valid.canardpc.com/2ua33m


Can it run Linpack?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Can it run Linpack?


No, definitely no


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Linx 0.6.5 11.3 has issues with reporting etc but glops is higher by 4. Using the version before it
> 
> Without cpuz running n just realtemp 4.7 gflops is 239. With cpuz running its 233gflops. This version is close to commandline linpack.
> 
> 11.3. No point as sometimes it just keeps running even when runs are finish without showing each runs. Gflops is higher. But stress level on cpu is no different than any version 11 of linx.
> 
> Btw i run sa at default 0.8v, ioa at default 1.008v n only iod at 1.15v.
> This is with two gpu, one soundcard, 4ssd n 32gb 2400. Seriously sa n ioa only during 4770k when i was clocking psc sticks i needed it. Later with hynix bfr 4x4gb etc all no need.


Yeah i noticed that too with Linx 11.3 during the run there was no score until it ended. So far i've dropped all those voltages, ioa is +.001 / iod +.050 and sa +.050 which make them 1.016 / 1.080 and .904v. Only done some quick tests including linx 0.6.4 to see if i'd bsod and so far so good. Will do another x50 H264 and maybe 1 more Linx 0.6.5 run when my CLU arrives.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Yeah i noticed that too with Linx 11.3 during the run there was no score until it ended. So far i've dropped all those voltages, ioa is +.001 / iod +.050 and sa +.050 which make them 1.016 / 1.080 and .904v. Only done some quick tests including linx 0.6.4 to see if i'd bsod and so far so good. Will do another x50 H264 and maybe 1 more Linx 0.6.5 run when my CLU arrives.


Btw found a neat trick to run linpack. Disable hardware prefetch n l2 prefetch. U take a hit in glops but lower temp. Tested with n without. It doesnt affect the required vcore but temps way lower. Recommended.
Previous version of linx had no affect. The version 11.2 something the one before 11.3 gets affected. Gflops with it disable equals to the previous ones. 221.


----------



## greywarden

Ok, so I'm a n00b with OC'ing and kind of working with what I've got here, ASUS H97 board and 4690K, cooled by an H105 with SP120QE push-pull.

I'm using ASUS' TurboV EVO software to OC (yeah, yeah I know) because I can't seem to change any settings in the BIOS (voltage, mult, etc). I got to 4.6GHz @ 1.29v (not exactly a golden chip) and it's stable on IBT's Very High setting, 10 runs.

But 4.7GHz is being elusive, even up to 1.33v, like instant BSOD, and I feel like there's something else I need to adjust to make it work, but I don't like to just start playing with buttons.

Here's a screenshot of what I'm running now. Any help will be much appreciated aside from "Get a Z97 board" (that's in the works, I'm a FT college student = very little extra money)


----------



## JackCY

Get a UEFI that allows you to to change ratio and voltages. 4.6 @ 1.29V you are looking at 4.7 @ over 1.35V if even stable. And you will need to start changing Vccin.

If you plan on getting a K series processor then yes it's silly to buy H97 first and then waste and upgrade to Z97.


----------



## greywarden

Well I was on a budget and the next ITX board up was $50 more, at the time I was on an H60 in a teeny tiny box, so OC-ability wasn't the priority, now that I have a much larger case with more cooling capability, I can stretch my wings a bit. So you're only advice is get a Z97 board?


----------



## JackCY

Some H97 have UEFI that supports OC apparently, maybe not the latest but there were versions that did support it not just for G3258. Download, find one for your board. H97 OC is limited compared to Z97 and the VRMs are probably weaker. 1.3V is good though and 4.6 is fine. Above that it's just gonna start to cook anyway. Above 1.3V Vcore having Vccin adjustment available becomes important.


----------



## greywarden

Well it looks like this one does. What is the safe limit for the VCCIN? It appears I can adjust that one as well.

[edit]: tried 1.35v, no-go, guess I'll stay at 4.6 then.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Well it looks like this one does. What is the safe limit for the VCCIN? It appears I can adjust that one as well.
> 
> [edit]: tried 1.35v, no-go, guess I'll stay at 4.6 then.


Vccin is tricky. Because a upping it overvolts other voltages making you think its neccassry but can be bad for switching frequency.

Generally u can get two multis from a 4.4ghz auto voltage.
Disable svid, cpu spectrum n epu powersaving. Disable full manual.
Put ure cpu n cache voltage to offset mode
Whats the voltage. U should br able to run 46x at this voltage.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Well it looks like this one does. What is the safe limit for the VCCIN? It appears I can adjust that one as well.
> 
> [edit]: tried 1.35v, no-go, guess I'll stay at 4.6 then.


Vccin should be .5 to .7 above your vcore. Id keep it under 2v.


----------



## electro2u

Appears that I have found the culprit for my random restarts: it seems to have been that my final VCCIN/input voltage was a little too low. Interesting that it was restarting on light loads (like watching youtube) but stable using x264/p95-v27.9 with Furmark fullscreen 1440p 4xMSAA on top.

Sound possible? Since I've raised input v from auto to manual 1.9v 2 days ago no restarts--1.285vcore/1.2cache 48x/44x. Then again they were rare so I'm crossing my fingers the behavior will stop. I was able to go back to EIST on and full enabled c-states.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> General question regarding this 4790K and turbo boost. If you put the cpu under max and heaviest load it can handle. Do all 4 cores stay at 4.2GHz? Or would it back down to 4.0GHz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as your temperatures are good (under 87C?), I think all cores will stay at 4.2GHz.
Click to expand...

Depending on your board and settings. My Gigabyte will lock all 4 cores to 4.4Ghz if I have XMP enabled.


----------



## jeronimous

Hi guys,

i have an 4790k S-spec (made in vietnam) and besides I change cooler for second time ( now i have a noctua NH-D15) , temeperatures are not so satisfying.

current configuration is :

turbo at 4.6 with adaptive voltage(scales from 0.6-0.7 at idle to 1.23 at full load with peak at 1.28)( i guess that peak is due PPL overvoltage enabled)
cache at 3.6 at V1.15
ddr3 with xmp at 2400Mhz

motherboard : Asus maximus Gene vii (Z97)

ambient temp during summer 25-28c

good airflow case with noctua industrialPPC as intake and 4 fans exhaust .

and i get 82c after xtu benchmarks.. Is it normal or I was unlucky with the chip?


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeronimous*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> i have an 4790k S-spec (made in vietnam) and besides I change cooler for second time ( now i have a noctua NH-D15) , temeperatures are not so satisfying.
> 
> current configuration is :
> 
> turbo at 4.6 with adaptive voltage(scales from 0.6-0.7 at idle to 1.23 at full load with peak at 1.28)( i guess that peak is due PPL overvoltage enabled)
> cache at 3.6 at V1.15
> ddr3 with xmp at 2400Mhz
> 
> motherboard : Asus maximus Gene vii (Z97)
> 
> ambient temp during summer 25-28c
> 
> good airflow case with noctua industrialPPC as intake and 4 fans exhaust .
> 
> and i get 82c after xtu benchmarks.. Is it normal or I was unlucky with the chip?


To start with, disable PLL overvoltage, you don't need it unless you are on sub-ambient cooling for these chips.

Secondly, those temperatures are perfectly normal at those voltages on a standard chip. You need to delid to really get better temperatures on these chips, but water cooling helps a little as well. For your setup those temperatures look about right.

Also, you should probably change to manual voltage with C-states enabled. Using adaptive v-core can cause your voltage to spike extremely high under certain loads. That's what is causing your peak voltage.

Overall you could probably do with some tweaking on your overclock. You can probably reduce voltages a bit as well as temperatures and voltages with some tweaking.


----------



## jeronimous

Thanks for your answer , i gonna try tose solutions today when i go home..

One more question.

I had adaptive Vcore cause i need my voltage to drop when idle.. if i set to manual Vcore to 1.25 it wont throttle down when idle..

is there another way to enable idle voltage with manual Vcore. i tried some changes with C-states but i didnt manage to get it work as i want


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeronimous*
> 
> Thanks for your answer , i gonna try tose solutions today when i go home..
> 
> One more question.
> 
> I had adaptive Vcore cause i need my voltage to drop when idle.. if i set to manual Vcore to 1.25 it wont throttle down when idle..
> 
> is there another way to enable idle voltage with manual Vcore. i tried some changes with C-states but i didnt manage to get it work as i want


What are you using to monitor voltages? The only things that will show the actual core voltage when using c-states are HWInfo and ASUS's own monitoring software. Use HWInfo and look at the actual core voltages. Manual voltage and all C-States and power-saving features enabled will give you a voltage drop. In my opinion it is the only safe way to overclock these CPUs.


----------



## jeronimous

HWInfo and Asus suite are the programs i use.. and even i have C-states enable on bios
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> What are you using to monitor voltages? The only things that will show the actual core voltage when using c-states are HWInfo and ASUS's own monitoring software. Use HWInfo and look at the actual core voltages. Manual voltage and all C-States and power-saving features enabled will give you a voltage drop. In my opinion it is the only safe way to overclock these CPUs.


HWInfo and Asus suite are the program i use. Even C-states enabled from bios , voltage on idle wont drop if i set voltage to manual .

i just disabled pll overvoltage temps are still same with XTU. i set the offset on adaptive a bit and at 4.6Ghz with 1.20V (1.25 max) getting same temps 75c max 80c..

I tried ftu test only also in AIDA but it hit 99c in less than 15 sec :/

i guess due to summer temps, ambient temp here in my room is kinda high (>28) so this must be the issue


----------



## Wirerat

with cstates enabled + manual voltage vcore drops at idle on asus mobos.

I bet you have cstates on Auto. Auto does not = On. Also make sure you look at vcore0, vcore1, vcore2 and vcore3 in hwinfo64. VID does not drop with cstates only vcore drops. Adaptive drops vid.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeronimous*
> 
> I had adaptive Vcore cause i need my voltage to drop when idle.. if i set to manual Vcore to 1.25 it wont throttle down when idle..
> 
> is there another way to enable idle voltage with manual Vcore. i tried some changes with C-states but i didnt manage to get it work as i want


Manual Vcore, manual Vring, manual Vccin.
All C states including package C states enabled, the more the better. C7/C7 goes down to 0.00V Vcore and Vring. C7/C6 doesn't drop Vring all the way to 0.00V. That's what HWiNFO will show when the CPU parts enter those deep states.
Avoid adaptive. Auto is adaptive with automatic voltage being set instead of yours. Offset is auto=adaptive with an offset setup. Pretty much there is only adaptive mode or manual mode. VID != Vcore.
Setup your OS right so it doesn't ask for P0 all the time. Then of course it will never go to idle.

I find those temps. high, I don't remember getting over 90C with anything but Linpack or Prime95 AVX smallFFT. Probably your Vcore is high.


----------



## electro2u

System just random restarted again while idle. I bumped vccin again but it seems like it might just be a question of c-states. Cant understand why this started happening out of nowhere though. C-states with manual vcore and eist has always worked for me in the past. The motherboard has a dead pcie x16 slot presumably due to strain from manhandling sli setup while installing tubing. I wonder if the motherboard is dying. Its been fine for several months after the pcie slot stopped functioning.


----------



## jeronimous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> with cstates enabled + manual voltage vcore drops at idle on asus mobos.
> 
> I bet you have cstates on Auto. Auto does not = On. Also make sure you look at vcore0, vcore1, vcore2 and vcore3 in hwinfo64. VID does not drop with cstates only vcore drops. Adaptive drops vid.


i tested it on enabled not in auto.. VID? strange.. with adaptive VID drops with manual not.. i will check Vcore as you mention.

thanks for the info


----------



## jeronimous

Ok JackCY , i will take a shot on full manual with high C-states. i will post the results tommorrow.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## JackCY

VID won't drop in Manual mode, but VID isn't Vcore so who cares. VID only drops in adaptive mode. But with all the power saving features available, C states, P states, whatever states I forgot, EIST, Turbo, ... the clock and Vcore goes up/down when needed whether Vcore/ring is set in manual or adaptive.

electro2u: I guess there goes your answer, be glad it's still working at all









Only weird thing I get with C states is when installing Win8.1, stock CPU settings (no OC) but I've had some issues when C states were enabled, so just force disable them instead. And package C7, GPU doesn't like to wake up from it sometimes after sleep, seems to me that way.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> System just random restarted again while idle. I bumped vccin again but it seems like it might just be a question of c-states. Cant understand why this started happening out of nowhere though. C-states with manual vcore and eist has always worked for me in the past. The motherboard has a dead pcie x16 slot presumably due to strain from manhandling sli setup while installing tubing. I wonder if the motherboard is dying. Its been fine for several months after the pcie slot stopped functioning.


If it makes you feel any better (or less alone?) my system is doing weird things too. Fresh Windows 10 Upgrade is completely borked. It even freezes in Safe Mode. Windows itself stops responding and an end process window comes up but it won't let me click it because well it's frozen/not responding lol.

Left it running Windows 7 off a different HDD with everything on STOCK playing Adult Swim webcast, everything seemed fine. Woke up in the middle of the night with the system in a failure to POST loop. Rebooting and failing over and over...


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> with cstates enabled + manual voltage vcore drops at idle on asus mobos.
> 
> I bet you have cstates on Auto. Auto does not = On. Also make sure you look at vcore0, vcore1, vcore2 and vcore3 in hwinfo64. VID does not drop with cstates only vcore drops. Adaptive drops vid.


1c every time this has been written









On the Giga board I have now all I can enable is C1E+EIST, rest needs turned off. Went on to minimize VCore for 4.0 stable while familiarizing with memory settings on the board. Not many things left to test on this platform









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150727-001506rmlo6.png


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> If it makes you feel any better (or less alone?) my system is doing weird things too. Fresh Windows 10 Upgrade is completely borked. It even freezes in Safe Mode. Windows itself stops responding and an end process window comes up but it won't let me click it because well it's frozen/not responding lol.
> 
> Left it running Windows 7 off a different HDD with everything on STOCK playing Adult Swim webcast, everything seemed fine. Woke up in the middle of the night with the system in a failure to POST loop. Rebooting and failing over and over...


That sounds absolutely awful. I appreciate your response greatly. I took a nap during my lunch break (work from home) and it woke me up frozen screen blaring a horrible ticking sound over my speakers. I dont know whats going on but i think im done with this motherboard.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> That sounds absolutely awful. I appreciate your response greatly. I took a nap during my lunch break (work from home) and it woke me up frozen screen blaring a horrible ticking sound over my speakers. I dont know whats going on but i think im done with this motherboard.


Got home from work went back in bios loaded optimized defaults and it boots to Windows 7 now. According to Windows error reporting it crashed from BSOD 124. Vcore too low? Not sure how when it was on stock haha. Also was running balanced power plan.

Anyways going to make a W10 USB and try clean install. Think I'm going to ditch RAID-0 too because that has caused lots of issues. One of these MX100 drives disappears from BIOS for no apparent reason completely randomly. Since the OS is installed on them it causes a crash. The SSD doesn't re-appear in BIOS until after a complete power down.


----------



## JackCY

Bad drive or a bad raid controller. Performance gain? Close to zero? Pain gain, huge? Sounds like RAID


----------



## Soubriquet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Got home from work went back in bios loaded optimized defaults and it boots to Windows 7 now. According to Windows error reporting it crashed from BSOD 124. Vcore too low? Not sure how when it was on stock haha. Also was running balanced power plan.
> 
> Anyways going to make a W10 USB and try clean install. Think I'm going to ditch RAID-0 too because that has caused lots of issues. One of these MX100 drives disappears from BIOS for no apparent reason completely randomly. Since the OS is installed on them it causes a crash. The SSD doesn't re-appear in BIOS until after a complete power down.


I have had about 4 BSODs in the last couple of months about two weeks apart on average, on Win 7 Ult x64. Was working fine before and this is a mATX system with turbo disabled, stock volts and XMP RAM.

I disabled Intel Link Power Management because I read that was responsible for disappearing SSDs due to powering them down at inopportune moments but that didnt stop the BSODs just stopped the SSD disappearing when I had the next one.

They are all type BCCode 3b, usually linked to graphics drivers apparently.

My last was also yesterday.

Code:



Code:


Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.150525-0603)

 Mobo Model: Gigabyte GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5
         BIOS:  "F4" BIOS Date: 05/30/14 10:54:36 Ver: 04.06.05

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz (8 CPUs)

Memory: 32768MB RAM

Page File: 6337MB used, 59002MB available

DirectX Version: DirectX 11

Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770

SSD Crucial M550 1Tb

So far I have

tested RAM overnight with MEMTEST 86+ showing 100% pass x3

updated Intel drivers and disabled Intel Link Power Management for the SSD.

updated nVidia GTX770 video drivers once, working on another update as I type

installed Microsoft update Windows6.1-KB3064209-x64 microcode update (17/7/15), discussed on this BB here, which I assume is something to do with fixing errata.

But since then I have had another BSOD eg one yesterday on 31/07/15. This was the error notice from the latest one Trying to figure out what to do next?

Code:



Code:


Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:   BlueScreen
  OS Version:   6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
  Locale ID:    2057

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:       3b
  BCP1: 00000000C0000005
  BCP2: FFFFF96000159050
  BCP3: FFFFF88009E2AF70
  BCP4: 0000000000000000
  OS Version:   6_1_7601
  Service Pack: 1_0
  Product:      256_1


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soubriquet*
> 
> I have had about 4 BSODs in the last couple of months about two weeks apart on average, on Win 7 Ult x64. Was working fine before and this is a mATX system with turbo disabled, stock volts and XMP RAM.
> 
> I disabled Intel Link Power Management because I read that was responsible for disappearing SSDs due to powering them down at inopportune moments but that didnt stop the BSODs just stopped the SSD disappearing when I had the next one.
> 
> They are all type BCCode 3b, usually linked to graphics drivers apparently.
> 
> My last was also yesterday.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.150525-0603)
> 
> Mobo Model: Gigabyte GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5
> BIOS:  "F4" BIOS Date: 05/30/14 10:54:36 Ver: 04.06.05
> 
> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz (8 CPUs)
> 
> Memory: 32768MB RAM
> 
> Page File: 6337MB used, 59002MB available
> 
> DirectX Version: DirectX 11
> 
> Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770
> 
> SSD Crucial M550 1Tb
> 
> So far I have
> 
> tested RAM overnight with MEMTEST 86+ showing 100% pass x3
> 
> updated Intel drivers and disabled Intel Link Power Management for the SSD.
> 
> updated nVidia GTX770 video drivers once, working on another update as I type
> 
> installed Microsoft update Windows6.1-KB3064209-x64 microcode update (17/7/15), discussed on this BB here, which I assume is something to do with fixing errata.
> 
> But since then I have had another BSOD eg one yesterday on 31/07/15. This was the error notice from the latest one Trying to figure out what to do next?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name:   BlueScreen
> OS Version:   6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
> Locale ID:    2057
> 
> Additional information about the problem:
> BCCode:       3b
> BCP1: 00000000C0000005
> BCP2: FFFFF96000159050
> BCP3: FFFFF88009E2AF70
> BCP4: 0000000000000000
> OS Version:   6_1_7601
> Service Pack: 1_0
> Product:      256_1


But it powers down a disk that has the OS on it? If you Google about MX100's disappearing it seems to be an issue with the drive itself.

Plus you would expect both drives to disappear but in fact only one does. Which causes failed raid array.


----------



## cstkl1

1. Mx100 raid doesnt support windows hdd power to sleep thingy. U need to disable it with any bios options to reduce power state. In raid it doesnt work.

Back about linx. The version just before 11.3 is superb. This is the first test that can detect Asus swizzling bit 0,1,2,3,4 n Initial Rtl ( not each rtl/iol) stability.

Redoing my [email protected] to [email protected] . Should take 11-12hrs.


----------



## JackCY

I see every SSD has their flaws... :/
Buy a budget SSD, deal with issues for years to come.


----------



## M3TAl

Now there is something severely wrong with one of my WD Blue drives. Everything was perfectly fine before touching Windows 10. About ready to throw the whole thing out the window.


----------



## electro2u

Raid can cause drives to fail? Not sure on that. My m7h board has had a lot of buos updates over the last 6 months... stopped paying attn. to them and after updating last night no crashes since. Ran youtube all night and all day. Maybe that was it?


----------



## stjepanj

Here are my [email protected]*5.08*ghz


and validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/av0xh5


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Raid can cause drives to fail? Not sure on that. My m7h board has had a lot of buos updates over the last 6 months... stopped paying attn. to them and after updating last night no crashes since. Ran youtube all night and all day. Maybe that was it?


Afaik putting hdd/ssd to sleep is actually bad .


----------



## JackCY

Yeah, saving power is bad.
I don't know, it works for me fine and I don't notice any bad performance penalty. Unless you mean HDD sleep in Windows when the drive stops, well mine don't with my settings. But the UEFI SATA saving features are fine.


----------



## jdeed

Hello!

I finally build a new computer after 15 years or so and I am learning about OCing, Temps, Voltages, etc. and the rest that goes with all that.

Intel i7 4790k
Gigabyte gaming 7 z97x
2x4 GB 1866 Kingston Savage
Windows 10 pro 64 bit
212 EVO cooler
750w antec

Right now the system is running the i7 at ( Passed both OCCT 4.4.1 1 hour tests )

4.4 mhz Clock
4.4 mhz Cache
1.14v VID
2.05v VIN1
1.28v RING
System Offset .25v
Analog/Digital .20v

Idle temps and temp test Real Temp

Linpack AVX Temps max top out at 79-83C.
OCCT Temps max top out at 75-78C

I was wondering which of these voltages could go lower a little and still keep stability and maybe lower Temps or am I decent enough where I am for air cooling.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## jdorje

I have a g3258 with a 2-phase b85 motherboard. Assuming my temps are fine, how much can I safely push voltage without endangering the mobo? I know many mobos are locked at 1.2V, but that only gets me 40x.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdeed*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I finally build a new computer after 15 years or so and I am learning about OCing, Temps, Voltages, etc. and the rest that goes with all that.
> 
> Intel i7 4790k
> Gigabyte gaming 7 z97x
> 2x4 GB 1866 Kingston Savage
> Windows 10 pro 64 bit
> 212 EVO cooler
> 750w antec
> 
> Right now the system is running the i7 at ( Passed both OCCT 4.4.1 1 hour tests )
> 
> 4.4 mhz Clock
> 4.4 mhz Cache
> 1.14v VID
> 2.05v VIN1
> 1.28v RING
> System Offset .25v
> Analog/Digital .20v
> 
> Idle temps and temp test Real Temp
> 
> Linpack AVX Temps max top out at 79-83C.
> OCCT Temps max top out at 75-78C
> 
> I was wondering which of these voltages could go lower a little and still keep stability and maybe lower Temps or am I decent enough where I am for air cooling.
> 
> Thanks, Jim


At a glance, I would say that all those voltages are too high for those clocks, except your core clock. Lower Vin to 1.8v, lower your analogue and system agent offsets to 0. There is also no need to run cache at the same speed as your core. There is no real-world benefit and it adds extra heat. Lower your cache speed to 400MHz below core and set vRing to 1.1-1.15v, depending on what it needs. Once you have done all that, if you want even lower voltages, you can lower vCore and.bRing a bit at a time testing in between.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdeed*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I finally build a new computer after 15 years or so and I am learning about OCing, Temps, Voltages, etc. and the rest that goes with all that.
> 
> Intel i7 4790k
> Gigabyte gaming 7 z97x
> 2x4 GB 1866 Kingston Savage
> Windows 10 pro 64 bit
> 212 EVO cooler
> 750w antec
> 
> Right now the system is running the i7 at ( Passed both OCCT 4.4.1 1 hour tests )
> 
> 4.4 mhz Clock
> 4.4 mhz Cache
> 1.14v VID
> 2.05v VIN1
> 1.28v RING
> System Offset .25v
> Analog/Digital .20v
> 
> Idle temps and temp test Real Temp
> 
> Linpack AVX Temps max top out at 79-83C.
> OCCT Temps max top out at 75-78C
> 
> I was wondering which of these voltages could go lower a little and still keep stability and maybe lower Temps or am I decent enough where I am for air cooling.
> 
> Thanks, Jim


You could lower your input voltage to 1.7ish. Your cache multiplier doesnt need to be 44, you would see the same performance with better stability at 40-42. That should drop your temps a little too.


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I have a g3258 with a 2-phase b85 motherboard. Assuming my temps are fine, how much can I safely push voltage without endangering the mobo? I know many mobos are locked at 1.2V, but that only gets me 40x.


1.4 should probabely be the max you should try to push, and I don't think that's good for 24/7 too.


----------



## fleetfeather

1.2V is all i would push on a 2-phase mobo anyway. Especially when considering the likely quality of those power phases; it's probably using some of the most ghetto caps and mosfets available.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 1.2V is all i would push on a 2-phase mobo anyway. Especially when considering the likely quality of those power phases; it's probably using some of the most ghetto caps and mosfets available.


Yeah it doesn't scale well with more voltage at all. I settled at 4.0 ghz...seems stable at 1.16V (~8h x264) so I'll probably go 1.18 or 1.19.

Now today on my main computer (4690k) I got a "driver irql not less or equal" BSOD. This is with windows 10, and a quick search seems to indicate it's related to buggy drivers rather than hardware instability. On the other hand I was doing a million things in the background while also gaming. Anyone able to shed light on that, or gotten the same issue?

Bluescreenview actually doesn't see any record of it. Or does bluescreenview not work with win10? Tried 1.52 then upgraded to 1.55 which also sees nothing. Oh well.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> 1.4 should probabely be the max you should try to push, and I don't think that's good for 24/7 too.


On a MB like the one described, I wouldn't push voltage much past stock at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Yeah it doesn't scale well with more voltage at all. I settled at 4.0 ghz...seems stable at 1.16V (~8h x264) so I'll probably go 1.18 or 1.19.
> 
> Now today on my main computer (4690k) I got a "driver irql not less or equal" BSOD. This is with windows 10, and a quick search seems to indicate it's related to buggy drivers rather than hardware instability. On the other hand I was doing a million things in the background while also gaming. Anyone able to shed light on that, or gotten the same issue?
> 
> Bluescreenview actually doesn't see any record of it. Or does bluescreenview not work with win10? Tried 1.52 then upgraded to 1.55 which also sees nothing. Oh well.


It's probably overclock related. Often it's drivers that crash when overclocked if you check the logs. It's possible, though, that it didn't show up in bluescreen viewer if you restarted it before it finished collecting data. If the count doesn't reach 100% (at least on win8) it won't store a log that bluescreen viewer can read.


----------



## blackhole2013

Its amazing that the pentium G3258 can contend with an amd FX 8350 8 core I love my pentium it plays all games with my kids computer at 3.8 ghz with a 7950 .... Its only 50 dollars at micro center ..


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Its amazing that the pentium G3258 can contend with an amd FX 8350 8 core I love my pentium it plays all games with my kids computer at 3.8 ghz with a 7950 .... Its only 50 dollars at micro center ..


They are fun chips. Mine does 4.7ghz 1.31v. It does well with the r9 270 i have it paired with in most games.

It does have some limitations though. It will not even be close to your 8350 in gta v or Bf4. Even with fx at stock.


----------



## JackCY

For simple stuff and simple games the Pentium and i3s are enough.

With more complex things and games an i5 is best of both worlds and of course i7 and expensive multi Xeons topping it all.

8350 is more like a cheaper weaker i5 Sandy/Ivy.


----------



## gerpogi

Hello devils canyon owners! Sorry for a random question but I need some assistance.

I Own a I5 4690k . Currently it is at 4.4ghz.atm I am trying to lower the vcore for better temps...
Currently I am at 1.120 v and could possibly go lower. My question is this: is it normal to get that low voltage at 4.4ghz overclock?or am I doing it wrong?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerpogi*
> 
> Hello devils canyon owners! Sorry for a random question but I need some assistance.
> 
> I Own a I5 4690k . Currently it is at 4.4ghz.atm I am trying to lower the vcore for better temps...
> Currently I am at 1.120 v and could possibly go lower. My question is this: is it normal to get that low voltage at 4.4ghz overclock?or am I doing it wrong?


there really is no "normal". it all depends on silicon lottery.

That is above average and very possible.


----------



## gerpogi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> there really is no "normal". it all depends on silicon lottery.
> 
> That is above average and very possible.


by normal i meant is it a usual or common occurence? ( sorry english isnt my native language) or am i doing something wrong?

right now i just passed IBT with 1.110v ...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerpogi*
> 
> by normal i meant is it a usual or common occurence? ( sorry english isnt my native language) or am i doing something wrong?
> 
> right now i just passed IBT with 1.110v ...


if your passing stress tests its fine.


----------



## jdeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> At a glance, I would say that all those voltages are too high for those clocks, except your core clock. Lower Vin to 1.8v, lower your analogue and system agent offsets to 0. There is also no need to run cache at the same speed as your core. There is no real-world benefit and it adds extra heat. Lower your cache speed to 400MHz below core and set vRing to 1.1-1.15v, depending on what it needs. Once you have done all that, if you want even lower voltages, you can lower vCore and.bRing a bit at a time testing in between.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> You could lower your input voltage to 1.7ish. Your cache multiplier doesnt need to be 44, you would see the same performance with better stability at 40-42. That should drop your temps a little too.


Hey thanks I messed around with things a bit and tried to lower cache and voltages I even booted to windows at 4.8.... ; ).

Anyhow I ended up going back to what I had and with the 4.4 uncore and core simply because it wasnt really cooler lowering the uncore and reducing the voltage alittle.

In the end I will probably get a water cooler and bumping up the core.

Going to Bios to check my boot to windows voltage 4.8 brb.

Boots to windows 4.8 ghz @ 1.26v the rest set to Auto with 4.1 ghz uncore.

Can even run some stuff and test a little.......definitely too hot without water.

P.S. I am going to change to the stock cooler master paste I got with the air cooler and use MX-2 to see if that helps.


----------



## Cannonkill

should i delid my i5 4590k because at 4.0 and 1.1v it isdles at 38-40Cc and i would like it to be lower but i dont know if i should?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> should i delid my i5 4590k because at 4.0 and 1.1v it isdles at 38-40Cc and i would like it to be lower but i dont know if i should?


Idling at those temps are fine. What are your temps under load? And are you temperature limited? If you are within acceptable temps when stressing using synthetics and not planning to OC further or are hitting max clocks already. I would say, it isn't really necessary. You could still go ahead and do it of course. Take a look at the Delidded Club thread. There's a bunch of helpful tips and tricks.


----------



## Cannonkill

the max that i get in the intel tester thing is high 50s and low 60s. This is on a h100i in a corsair 250d. i dont really need much more on the cpu becase im not doing much with it.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> the max that i get in the intel tester thing is high 50s and low 60s. This is on a h100i in a corsair 250d. i dont really need much more on the cpu becase im not doing much with it.


Well, those temps are totally fine from my point of view. But nothing is stopping you from delidding if you really want to try it out.


----------



## jeronimous

Ok, after a week of testing came into this..

(current setup, i7 4790k with NH-D15 , maximus gene vii, kingston 2400 cl11)

manage stable 4.5Ghz with 4Ghz uncore with Vcore at 1.165 , Vuncore 1.15 and VCCIN 1.6 wih bus clock 100.3

all offsets set to minus ( - ) with auto

set almost everything on manual(not fully manual cause i couldnt enalbe C-states).

i got max 71c with AIDA and XTU benchmark while XTU stress test hit max 67(OCCT too)

AIDA ftu only went 80c

idle temps went 35-40c on ambient temp around 27c

strange is that HWinfo shows max Vcore went at 1.18 while XTU shown that Vcore went max 1,168 during tests.

Are those temps good for that cooler? cause i start to wonder that delid is the next step. I though with that cooler i could reach at least 4.7Ghz with those temps.


----------



## KENWOOD912

Good.

Is there a difference in the cache up games?

Puesdo down the cache up from 4.6 to 4,8ghz

Thank you


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KENWOOD912*
> 
> Good.
> 
> Is there a difference in the cache up games?
> 
> Puesdo down the cache up from 4.6 to 4,8ghz
> 
> Thank you


Pretty much the only thing that cache will change are benchmark scores. You won't really notice any performance difference in actual use. Cache overclocking is great for squeezing a few extra points out of Cinebench, but it's not going to make a great deal of difference in your day-to-day use.


----------



## huhh

Finally upgraded to a Intel 4690k after years with an amd 1090t, looking forward to less heat and better performance even though I increased my rad space.


----------



## Kuhl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huhh*
> 
> Finally upgraded to a Intel 4690k after years with an amd 1090t, looking forward to less heat and better performance even though I increased my rad space.


I moved up from an unlocked 960T a month ago. It's pretty much night and day.


----------



## greasemonky89

I win i moved on from a x3 720 be. Excited to finally utilize my gpu to its potential and not worry.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## HPE1000

Ended up overclocking my processor. 4690k at 4.2ghz and 1.15 volts. Nothing amazing but I went for a safe overclock that didn't require a bunch of fiddling with settings. Passed 10 rounds of intel burn test v2 and the hottest core hit 70c so I am happy. Didn't crash playing gta v for a while either. Seems pretty stable but only time will tell.


----------



## Nagamayasi

i7 4790K 4.6Ghz with 1.250W is poor?


----------



## jdeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdeed*
> 
> Hey thanks I messed around with things a bit and tried to lower cache and voltages I even booted to windows at 4.8.... ; ).
> 
> Anyhow I ended up going back to what I had and with the 4.4 uncore and core simply because it wasnt really cooler lowering the uncore and reducing the voltage alittle.
> 
> In the end I will probably get a water cooler and bumping up the core.
> 
> Going to Bios to check my boot to windows voltage 4.8 brb.
> 
> Boots to windows 4.8 ghz @ 1.26v the rest set to Auto with 4.1 ghz uncore.
> 
> Can even run some stuff and test a little.......definitely too hot without water.
> 
> P.S. I am going to change to the stock cooler master paste I got with the air cooler and use MX-2 to see if that helps.


Well I switched to MX-2 paste and it lowered the highest temps 80+ by 2-3C. I didn't see as much effect on the 60-70's maybe 1C or so, but it did take the tops off the high end temps which is kind of nice.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nagamayasi*
> 
> i7 4790K 4.6Ghz with 1.250W is poor?


That's a little below average. I'm currently running 4.7GHz at 1.245v.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> That's a little below average. I'm currently running 4.7GHz at 1.245v.


Its not actually my 4790k in the past need 1.28v for 4.6ghz and 1.33v for 4.7ghz lool


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Its not actually my 4790k in the past need 1.28v for 4.6ghz and 1.33v for 4.7ghz lool


Do you actually know what "below average" means? Hah...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Do you actually know what "below average" means? Hah...


No I don't


----------



## c64ocuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> should i delid my i5 4590k because at 4.0 and 1.1v it isdles at 38-40Cc and i would like it to be lower but i dont know if i should?


Use adaptive voltage all power saving states enabled and balanced power scheme in windows it will lower the voltage and clocks when not in use much


----------



## Nagamayasi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> That's a little below average. I'm currently running 4.7GHz at 1.245v.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Its not actually my 4790k in the past need 1.28v for 4.6ghz and 1.33v for 4.7ghz lool


3dmark 11 performance with all setting default physics score 9800
i7 4790k 4.6Ghz ram 2400 c10 physics score 10000


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nagamayasi*
> 
> 3dmark 11 performance with all setting default physics score 9800
> i7 4790k 4.6Ghz ram 2400 c10 physics score 10000


4.6 is 13000, 4.7 is 13300 etc
Most probably ure throttling


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nagamayasi*
> 
> 3dmark 11 performance with all setting default physics score 9800
> i7 4790k 4.6Ghz ram 2400 c10 physics score 10000


That is definitely a little low. I get 11500 with 4.8GHz and 2133 CL10 RAM. What are you other settings? What is your cache? Does it improve if you increase your voltage? ANything running in the background which might be slowing it down?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> That is definitely a little low. I get 11500 with 4.8GHz and 2133 CL10 RAM. What are you other settings? What is your cache? Does it improve if you increase your voltage? ANything running in the background which might be slowing it down?


I'm at 12900-low 13000 at 4.7 2000 MHZ 9-9-9-27 1T.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I'm at 12900-low 13000 at 4.7 2000 MHZ 9-9-9-27 1T.


I would love to know what makes the difference in scores. Was that on Windows 10?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I would love to know what makes the difference in scores. Was that on Windows 10?


All of those were run on Windows 8.1 Pro. My guess is memory bandwidth/latency. At those settings using MaxxMem I was getting almost 26GB/s and I think 49-50ns latency. Are your sticks double sided or single sided?

In my experience Windows 8 does score higher in Firestrike than Windows 7.

Edit: Another thing. The more garbage running in the background the lower the Physics will be. May not make a huge score difference but expect a good 100-200 points less.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> All of those were run on Windows 8.1 Pro. My guess is memory bandwidth/latency. At those settings using MaxxMem I was getting almost 26GB/s and I think 49-50ns latency. Are your sticks double sided or single sided?
> 
> In my experience Windows 8 does score higher in Firestrike than Windows 7.
> 
> *Edit: Another thing. The more garbage running in the background the lower the Physics will be. May not make a huge score difference but expect a good 100-200 points less.*


Setting the benchmark priorty to realtime takes care of this issue in a lot of tests. Cinebenchr15 gains 30-40pts. I have not tried it in firestrike though.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> All of those were run on Windows 8.1 Pro. My guess is memory bandwidth/latency. At those settings using MaxxMem I was getting almost 26GB/s and I think 49-50ns latency. Are your sticks double sided or single sided?
> 
> In my experience Windows 8 does score higher in Firestrike than Windows 7.
> 
> Edit: Another thing. The more garbage running in the background the lower the Physics will be. May not make a huge score difference but expect a good 100-200 points less.


It could be that I am running Win 10. I get pretty much the same memory results in MaxxMem so I don't think it is that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Setting the benchmark priorty to realtime takes care of this issue in a lot of tests. Cinebenchr15 gains 30-40pts. I have not tried it in firestrike though.


I am not sure if you can set 3DMark's priority since when it runs the benchmarks it opens a new worker thread and if you click on anything while the benchmark is running it aborts with an error about losing focus.


----------



## M3TAl

Ya. I've never had luck messing with priority for 3DMark. I can maybe test on Windows 10 this weekend. So much to do, so little time.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> It could be that I am running Win 10. I get pretty much the same memory results in MaxxMem so I don't think it is that.
> I am not sure if you can set 3DMark's priority since when it runs the benchmarks it opens a new worker thread and if you click on anything while the benchmark is running it aborts with an error about losing focus.


I see.


----------



## M3TAl

Here's a Windows 10 run for you. If anything Physics is higher for me vs W8.1. 4.7 GHz 4.3 GHz Cache(1.2V in BIOS, 1.224V max according to HWiNFO) 2000 MHz 9-9-9-27 1T 10-10-10-29 2T and 290X Lightning at 1000 MHz.

Edit: Apparently my mobo decided to change timings. Forgot to set manually, been running stock/Auto everything for the past week.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Here's a Windows 10 run for you. If anything Physics is higher for me vs W8.1. 4.7 GHz 4.3 GHz Cache(1.2V in BIOS, 1.224V max according to HWiNFO) 2000 MHz 9-9-9-27 1T 10-10-10-29 2T and 290X Lightning at 1000 MHz.
> 
> Edit: Apparently my mobo decided to change timings. Forgot to set manually, been running stock/Auto everything for the past week.


That's kind of annoying... I have no idea what is making mine score so much lower than yours.... My ram is faster with the same timings... My CPU and cache are both 100MHz up on yours .. the only think I can think of is that I am running the full four sticks of RAM, but I didn't think that made a difference to performance on Haswell


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> That's kind of annoying... I have no idea what is making mine score so much lower than yours.... My ram is faster with the same timings... My CPU and cache are both 100MHz up on yours .. the only think I can think of is that I am running the full four sticks of RAM, but I didn't think that made a difference to performance on Haswell


I running 32gb 2400 c10s. 13300 about right for 4.7k.
Cache difference aint that big on cpu phsyx score. More to intel xtu.


----------



## M3TAl

Two more for comparison. One at 4.7 2200 and one at 4.8 2200. Memory probably not truly stable at that, but it will bench all day.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Two more for comparison. One at 4.7 2200 and one at 4.8 2200. Memory probably not truly stable at that, but it will bench all day.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is really bugging me, the fact that I can't get the same physics score as you. Maybe it is my motherboard or something... I don't know... I will have to test further when I get my replacement PSU from RMA. Out of curiosity, what do you get in Cinebench? I get around 960 in R15 at 4.8GHz/4.4GHz with 2133MHz RAM.


----------



## M3TAl

I'll test CB later. Just got my W7 benching OS working again.

You will have to clarify on CB settings... Because Ive benched that thing over 100 times and have it down to a science for getting highest score possible lol.

CB loves Ram, tight timings and as much frequency as possible. It also loves as many processes disabled as possible and Real-time priority.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I'll test CB later. Just got my W7 benching OS working again.
> 
> You will have to clarify on CB settings... Because Ive benched that thing over 100 times and have it down to a science for getting highest score possible lol.
> 
> CB loves Ram, tight timings and as much frequency as possible. It also loves as many processes disabled as possible and Real-time priority.


RAM is 2133 10-11-10-30 2T. No process killing or anything to eke out the highest score. It was just a casual test but around 960 was my consistent score.


----------



## M3TAl

Ok. I'll run it on W7 and W10. But my W7 is partially stripped.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Ok. I'll run it on W7 and W10. But my W7 is partially stripped.


Thanks, I'm just curious to see if you get similar performance or if my system is slower in everything, not just 3DM11 physics. I don't like the idea of my PC running slower... But I think the only solution would be to reinstall windows and I don't like that either.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Thanks, I'm just curious to see if you get similar performance or if my system is slower in everything, not just 3DM11 physics. I don't like the idea of my PC running slower... But I think the only solution would be to reinstall windows and I don't like that either.


Got lazy... Only ran one W7 run but it scored same as W10 even though the W7 was stripped. As this shows... CB loves memory.

Windows 7:


Windows 10:


----------



## DirektEffekt

Yeah, that's pretty much identical to my scores. Now Ivan really curious about the difference in 3DM11.


----------



## TopicClocker

i7 4790K at 4.7GHz running with 1.28v!


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> i7 4790K at 4.7GHz running with 1.28v!


Congratz~
Delided or not?


----------



## SteveRo

Are all the Vietnam chips this good? - batch X511A929








Anyone have any ideas how i might tweak further?








I would love to get 5 out of this!!


----------



## LagunaX

Kinda cheated - Siliconlottery.com chip capable of 4.9ghz at 1.29v...but I did delid myself via the hammerless vice method


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> Congratz~
> Delided or not?


Thanks! Nah not delided.


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

Since this is an "older" CPU, I was wondering if I should do my next build with it. Was it a special CPU when it was made ? Because with 4.4 ghz turbo, there's not much room for overclocking. Also, how is it versus the new 6700K and 5930K ?

My build with be a budget build for gaming, but I don't mind spending for the CPU too.

Thanks


----------



## JackCY

What's the question?
Building a new and not upgrading from anything newer than Sandy?
Get Skylake if 4 cores is the max you need. Otherwise Haswell-E and Xeons.
Skip BW, but that's kind of obvious. DC is fine but Skylake is on par or better, has newer features etc. there is no reason to get DC.
DC i7s do say 4.6. Skylake is probably gonna do -200Mhz of that, so 4.4. i5s 100 less on both. You will see after a few weeks when more OC results pop up and across different boards, which is important for SL. DC doesn't care about board quality much since it's all on the chip unlike SL. They had to move back in design to gain back some of the OC, that is if you have a good quality board/Xeo


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

The question was if 6700K would be better than the (cheaper) 4790k. And even then, the 5830k have more pci lanes but alot more, with mores cores being useless for gaming.


----------



## LagunaX

Went for [email protected] stress testing on air - 74c max, not bad after a delid!


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> What's the question?
> Building a new and not upgrading from anything newer than Sandy?
> Get Skylake if 4 cores is the max you need. Otherwise Haswell-E and Xeons.
> Skip BW, but that's kind of obvious. DC is fine but Skylake is on par or better, has newer features etc. there is no reason to get DC.
> DC i7s do say 4.6. Skylake is probably gonna do -200Mhz of that, so 4.4. i5s 100 less on both. You will see after a few weeks when more OC results pop up and across different boards, which is important for SL. DC doesn't care about board quality much since it's all on the chip unlike SL. They had to move back in design to gain back some of the OC, that is if you have a good quality board/Xeo


Then I should go with the 6700K or 5930K, thought DC would have been cheaper so I would have had more to spend on the GPU.


----------



## electro2u

Where in the name of all that is holy is the 6700k? Have a z170 FTW sitting in a box here.


----------



## jdeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> Kinda cheated - Siliconlottery.com chip capable of 4.9ghz at 1.29v...but I did delid myself via the hammerless vice method


One of those hand pick nice chips


----------



## TopicClocker

The i7 6700K is about 5-10% faster on average, if you're buying now I'd say it's between Skylake and Haswell-E, in the UK the 5820K is not much more expensive than the i7 6700K, in fact at the moment the 6700K costs more than the 5820K.

I'd go for the 5820K with its 6 cores and 12 threads as it's a much better processor than the i7 6700K if you have the budget for it, since you have to buy a new motherboard and DDR4 for either platforms anyway.


----------



## friviz68

i also have a Vietnam chip and mine will do 4.9 at 1.28 volts and no mater what i do ,my chip will not do 5.0 my batch number# X448C354


----------



## jdeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> i also have a Vietnam chip and mine will do 4.9 at 1.28 volts and no mater what i do ,my chip will not do 5.0 my batch number# X448C354


Full OCCT & Prime 95 stress testing or just booting to windows?


----------



## friviz68

i used msi intel extreme tuning utility and aida 64, the temps were high for my likeing im using a h100i i was surprised i could get it that high with a msi krait edition motherboard.


----------



## LagunaX

Try the x264 Asus ROG Realbench encoding stress test.
I easily passed XTU and AIDA64 but failed within 15 min on Realbench and had to adjust voltage a little.

I think you'll past at 1.28v though.


----------



## friviz68

i dont even know why i built this system i have a 2700k that i got from ebay for $100.00 works great for my gaming needs.


----------



## Darkz0r

Checking the sheet and the thread it seems I can get anything from 4.6 to 4.8 @ 1.3v 4690k max.
Does that seem correct? I'll be using a H220X and not deliding for now. Will be a 24/7 OC.

I'll probably validate the above OC and save it, then look for a stable OC @ 1.2 or 1.25 because at 1440p with a 980 ti there's nothing I can't run with ridiculous FPSs so I don't see why stress the chip for 24/7.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkz0r*
> 
> Checking the sheet and the thread it seems I can get anything from 4.6 to 4.8 @ 1.3v 4690k max.
> Does that seem correct? I'll be using a H220X and not deliding for now. Will be a 24/7 OC.
> 
> I'll probably validate the above OC and save it, then look for a stable OC @ 1.2 or 1.25 because at 1440p with a 980 ti there's nothing I can't run with ridiculous FPSs so I don't see why stress the chip for 24/7.


Above 4.6 at 1.3v I think is quite rare even for newer 4690k chips. If you want max clock speed upgrade to a 4790k instead of overspending on a cooler.


----------



## JackCY

Above 4.6 @ 1.3V is above average. You would need to get a chip that has 4790K speed capabilities/quality but was downgraded to i5 due to cache error.
What's nice about the i5s is that they are pretty much the same except the lack of HT, cost 28% less than i7. Yet on average they pull out a +1GHz OC to 4.5GHz and almost matching the slow i7s in parallel work. 4790K is nice but overpriced premium and it pulls out on average +0.6GHz.
HT is good in general but there are application and situations when it is hurtful as well. Nothing is golden.

None the less, DC is dead now that Skylake is on market. Don't buy a new DC.


----------



## kl6mk6

Just got done getting my 4790k stable using a mix of Prime95 SmallFFT custom 2 minute tests to stablize CPU and OCCT 30 min linpak to verify with memory on XMP.

48x core/42x uncore, 1.290 Vcore, 1.950 VInput, 1.050 Vring, and memory XMP 2133 11-11-11-30 1.60V. Max temp 78C in Prime95


----------



## v1ral

Weird question, prolly a dumb question.
I've noticed that when I put my power options to performance my Bus clock goes to 102.x but when it's in balanced mode it keeps at 100.x. With the bus going to 102.x the core clocks go up to 48xx and uncore raises as well.
How do I remedy these fluctuations in bus speeds? Bus speed in bios is set to 100.


----------



## Duality92

Hey guys, I have a 4690K that I'm trying to overclock with my ASUS Z97i-PLUS, but for the life of me, I can't manage to get it over 4.4 GHz...

I've disabled c states and all turbo features etc.

These are the settings I've tried...

Ratio / VCore / VCCIN / Stable?
42 / 1.25 / 1.9 / yes
43 / 1.25 / 1.9 / yes
44 / 1.25 / 1.9 / no
44 / 1.30 / 1.9 / yes
45 / 1.30 / 1.9 / no
45 / 1.30 / 1.9 / no
45 / 1.35 / 1.95 / no
45 / 1.35 / 2.0 / no
45 / 1.40 / 1.9 / no

"no" were hard locks that brought BSODs. I'm stressing via x264. I have LLC to highest level. I cannot see my VCore in windows. HWinfo, CPU-Z and HW Monitor all report VID as vcore....


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Weird question, prolly a dumb question.
> I've noticed that when I put my power options to performance my Bus clock goes to 102.x but when it's in balanced mode it keeps at 100.x. With the bus going to 102.x the core clocks go up to 48xx and uncore raises as well.
> How do I remedy these fluctuations in bus speeds? Bus speed in bios is set to 100.


Don't think I've ever noticed mine do such a thing, running Z97 MSI Mpower board.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Don't think I've ever noticed mine do such a thing, running Z97 MSI Mpower board.


Didn't notice anything similar with my MSI Z97M Gaming either...


----------



## JackCY

Luck of the draw.

---

BCLK fluctuates, it's completely normal for it to do +-1MHz, this is a software reading thing. You set it to 100MHz in UEFI then it's 100MHz and don't worry about it.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a 4690K that I'm trying to overclock with my ASUS Z97i-PLUS, but for the life of me, I can't manage to get it over 4.4 GHz...
> 
> I've disabled c states and all turbo features etc.
> 
> These are the settings I've tried...
> 
> Ratio / VCore / VCCIN / Stable?
> 42 / 1.25 / 1.9 / yes
> 43 / 1.25 / 1.9 / yes
> 44 / 1.25 / 1.9 / no
> 44 / 1.30 / 1.9 / yes
> 45 / 1.30 / 1.9 / no
> 45 / 1.30 / 1.9 / no
> 45 / 1.35 / 1.95 / no
> 45 / 1.35 / 2.0 / no
> 45 / 1.40 / 1.9 / no
> 
> "no" were hard locks that brought BSODs. I'm stressing via x264. I have LLC to highest level. I cannot see my VCore in windows. HWinfo, CPU-Z and HW Monitor all report VID as vcore....


Lock your ring?

If you actually need 1.3v for 44x tjat would be a very poor 4690k. You probably need around 1.4v for 45x with much increased vccin then.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a 4690K that I'm trying to overclock with my ASUS Z97i-PLUS, but for the life of me, I can't manage to get it over 4.4 GHz...
> 
> I've disabled c states and all turbo features etc.
> 
> These are the settings I've tried...
> 
> Ratio / VCore / VCCIN / Stable?
> 42 / 1.25 / 1.9 / yes
> 43 / 1.25 / 1.9 / yes
> 44 / 1.25 / 1.9 / no
> 44 / 1.30 / 1.9 / yes
> 45 / 1.30 / 1.9 / no
> 45 / 1.30 / 1.9 / no
> 45 / 1.35 / 1.95 / no
> 45 / 1.35 / 2.0 / no
> 45 / 1.40 / 1.9 / no
> 
> "no" were hard locks that brought BSODs. I'm stressing via x264. I have LLC to highest level. I cannot see my VCore in windows. HWinfo, CPU-Z and HW Monitor all report VID as vcore....


Your input voltage is really low tbh (particularly for your 1.40 vcore testing).
I should have been 1.30/2.0, 1.35/2.05 or 2.10, and so forth.

My experience was the following. I'll copy your format to make it easier for you








47 / 1.240 / 1.83 - 101 hard lock - 10 mins.
47 / 1.265 / 1.85 - 101 bsod after 40 mins.
47 / 1.265 / 1.95 - 20 loops successful.

Note that I'm using VID above (hence why 1.265 >> 1.284 vcore at load).

I'm curious about your other settings too (Uncore/Cache and vRing). Moreover, I'm hoping you've been tracking your BSOD codes to see if there's consistency or not.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a 4690K that I'm trying to overclock with my ASUS Z97i-PLUS, but for the life of me, I can't manage to get it over 4.4 GHz...
> 
> I've disabled c states and all turbo features etc.
> 
> These are the settings I've tried...
> 
> Ratio / VCore / VCCIN / Stable?
> 42 / 1.25 / 1.9 / yes
> 43 / 1.25 / 1.9 / yes
> 44 / 1.25 / 1.9 / no
> 44 / 1.30 / 1.9 / yes
> 45 / 1.30 / 1.9 / no
> 45 / 1.30 / 1.9 / no
> 45 / 1.35 / 1.95 / no
> 45 / 1.35 / 2.0 / no
> 45 / 1.40 / 1.9 / no
> 
> "no" were hard locks that brought BSODs. I'm stressing via x264. I have LLC to highest level. I cannot see my VCore in windows. HWinfo, CPU-Z and HW Monitor all report VID as vcore....


Start with your input at 2.0v and your ring at 1.2v. Set your uncore to 35 and your ram xmp off if you havent. Once you have gotten your core stable, you can raise your uncore, then lower your input, then lower your ring. Once you're stable again you can turn on xmp and c states and you'll probably have to add a little more voltage to all 3 settings. Takes many hours of testing, but it worked for me and now I'm lovin my OC.


----------



## Ding Chavez

Just bought a cheap i5 4690K batch X Vietnam heard they OC well. Will be in the DC club.


----------



## greasemonky89

I just bout one as well and mine is a nam chip as well. Tried a dirty overclock of 4.6ghz with a 1.25vcore logged into windows ran xtu benchmark max temp was 80c with no crashes. Didnt stress test cause i dont plan this oc on my cm 212+ ill wait to water cool. Gonna see how 4.4ghz does.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## LagunaX

That chip is begging for a delid


----------



## Duality92

The following is unstable:
2.0 VCCIN
1.2V Vcache
1.35V VCore
35x uncore
45x cpu ratio

unstable after like 1 minute. I ALWAYS get the watchdog error which would mean I need more voltage? I'm going to keep going up with vcore and vccin to see if I can get 4.5 stable and how much it needs.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> The following is unstable:
> 2.0 VCCIN
> 1.2V Vcache
> 1.35V VCore
> 35x uncore
> 45x cpu ratio
> 
> unstable after like 1 minute. I ALWAYS get the watchdog error which would mean I need more voltage? I'm going to keep going up with vcore and vccin to see if I can get 4.5 stable and how much it needs.


U need to do quantitative assesment on ure cpu.

1. Whats the vid?
2. Whats the vid at turbo sync with svid n power saving disabled. Generally this voltage u get two multis foc provided every other voltage is correct.

Retest scaling from turbo to turbo multis


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> The following is unstable:
> 2.0 VCCIN
> 1.2V Vcache
> 1.35V VCore
> 35x uncore
> 45x cpu ratio
> 
> unstable after like 1 minute. I ALWAYS get the watchdog error which would mean I need more voltage? I'm going to keep going up with vcore and vccin to see if I can get 4.5 stable and how much it needs.


What's your motherboard and PSU? Maybe it's just not capable of that high voltage output.

But from what you said if it took ~1.3V at 44x with nothing accidentally screwing you by being left on auto, then you're pretty close to your voltage wall. Bad chip.


----------



## QuacK

Thanks for adding me to the club









One thing though...
I saw later after I signed up that most users used the cpu-z validator website or hwbot to provide as proof of ownership.
I just added a screenshot of the payment bill for my PC components lol

I would like to see that changed. I validated my OC here http://valid.x86.fr/alvjut

Could you change my proof of ownership in the spreadsheet?
Would be cool









Cheerss... and thanks again!


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> What's your motherboard and PSU? Maybe it's just not capable of that high voltage output.
> 
> But from what you said if it took ~1.3V at 44x with nothing accidentally screwing you by being left on auto, then you're pretty close to your voltage wall. Bad chip.


Motherboard is ASUS Z97i-PLUS and PSU is an EVGA 550 GS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> U need to do quantitative assesment on ure cpu.
> 
> 1. Whats the vid?
> 2. Whats the vid at turbo sync with svid n power saving disabled. Generally this voltage u get two multis foc provided every other voltage is correct.
> 
> Retest scaling from turbo to turbo multis


This is a 4690K not a 4790k. Anything above 3.9 is above any turbo. Also, when at stock, VID is like 1.102v (I think I'll have to check again tonight) I had it on my MSI Z97M Gaming stable at 4.6 on 1.35v, that's what I find odd. (or at least I t hought it was stable)

This is my chip exactly.


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Thanks for adding me to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing though...
> I saw later after I signed up that most users used the cpu-z validator website or hwbot to provide as proof of ownership.
> I just added a screenshot of the payment bill for my PC components lol
> 
> I would like to see that changed. I validated my OC here http://valid.x86.fr/alvjut
> 
> Could you change my proof of ownership in the spreadsheet?
> Would be cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheerss... and thanks again!


I can 5.0Ghz but its only stable for 36 minutes no matter Volt, Input V, Cache, mem speeds.







I'm rock solid 4.9Ghz Core 4.6Mhz Cache. I'm saying this because most people can validate 5.0Ghz but don't actually have 5.0Ghz stable chips.

Multiplier Core x49 - 1.317VID
Multiplier Cache x46 - 1.290VID
Input Volt - 1.830
LLC 5

Multiplier Core x48 - 1.245VID
Multiplier Cache x45 - 1.215VID
Input Volt - 1.830
LLC 5

I've had a couple of these CPU's i love them!.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Motherboard is ASUS Z97i-PLUS and PSU is an EVGA 550 GS.
> This is a 4690K not a 4790k. Anything above 3.9 is above any turbo. Also, when at stock, VID is like 1.102v (I think I'll have to check again tonight) I had it on my MSI Z97M Gaming stable at 4.6 on 1.35v, that's what I find odd. (or at least I t hought it was stable)
> 
> This is my chip exactly.


Luck of the draw, there is nothing you can do about it except to get a different chip and try a luck again.
You can push the voltages around how you want, how high you want but all CPUs have a clock limit and nothing but extreme cooling+volts will get them over it. Some max out at 4.4GHz some at 4.6GHz.

If you are getting 4.4GHz at max, that's pretty normal, below average but not far below. Average is around 4.5GHz.
You want to clock high without much luck then you need to get the better binned i7s.

My stock Vcore is around 1.0V and under Turbo around 1.096V, something like that.
Runs [email protected] and [email protected]+. But the gains at the end are close to none and heat goes up up up. Running 4.5 after the chip settled after a year of running on [email protected]
Never had 4.7GHz stable, impossible without expensive water cooling.


----------



## KeepWalkinG

Stability testing with Prime 95 ? this is the best setting for Prime 95 ?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeepWalkinG*
> 
> Stability testing with Prime 95 ? this is the best setting for Prime 95 ?


I wanted a quicker dirtier test for just checking cpu, I used SmallFFT test settings, but then selected custom and changed the time to run each test to 2 min. that way itll run 2-4 tests of each type and move on. Not sure if thats the best way to do it, but it worked for me. for memory testing I used OCCT after my CPU was stable and only had to tweak my voltages a little once I enabled XMP.


----------



## Dan-H

Hi,

I'm just getting the OC setup. System is in my sig.

I'm just getting the system dialed in. I posted a link at 4.8, but I'm backing it down to 4.7 and looking to lower the voltage. at 4.7Ghz it is stable and temps are in the high 70s, peak of 79 with 1.3v.

I'm not sure what proof of ownership is needed. but I'll edit this and link a pic of the CPU.

I didn't know what to post for stock voltages. It wasn't obvious in the BIOS what it really is.

Dan

edit: here is a really bad pic of the CPU...


http://valid.x86.fr/sn5tlu


----------



## marik123

I bought a 4790k 4.7ghz 1.296v or less from silicon lottery about 1 month ago, installed into my machine and I was able to achieve the following settings below. I also delided the 4790k myself to obtain better temperature as well. So right now with the following settings, I was able to achieve 55-62c during gaming and 70-75c with OCCT on.

HT = On
BCLK = 100.1
CPU Vcore = 1.275v adaptive mode (1.279v loaded in windows)
Additional Vcore = +0.001v
Multiplier = 47x
Cache voltage = 1.210
Additional voltage = +0.001v
Cache multiplier = 43x

CPU Input = 1.900v

DRAM = 2400Mhz XMP Mode

System agent offset = +0.035v
CPU analog I/O = +0.030v
CPU digital I/O = +0.030v

I tried to push it to 100mhz higher but keep getting 124 BSOD, any ideas?









HT = On
BCLK = 100.1
CPU Vcore = 1.33v adaptive mode (1.334v loaded in windows) (I haven't tried higher and afraid of getting degradation)
Additional Vcore = +0.001v
Multiplier = 48x
Cache voltage = 1.210
Additional voltage = +0.001v
Cache multiplier = 42x (lower from 43x to make sure cache wasn't the problem here)

CPU Input = 1.900v

DRAM = 2400Mhz XMP Mode

System agent offset = +0.035v
CPU analog I/O = +0.030v
CPU digital I/O = +0.030v


----------



## LagunaX

Really no reason to have the uncore higher than 40x, no real benefit - benchmarks have been run to prove it in the Haswell overclocking guide thread on this forum.
You're not going to lower your XMP ram, so perhaps lower your Uncore to 40x.


----------



## jdorje

124 bsod means more vcore is needed. If you need 1.275 for 47x I'd expect 1.35-1.4 for 48x; the voltage wall makes it a bit of a waste of time/power/heat especially in the summer imo. You will likely also need more input voltage to raise vcore past 1.3.


----------



## MisoMiso

Thanks in advance

I currently have an Asus Maximus Vii Formula (updated Bios 2801)
Running Windows 10 Pro

I'm having trouble understanding what I'm doing wrong.
I've read numerous forums post and Googled the hell out of this and I still cannot get this darn thing to work.
I have my cpu (4790k) at stock and at 1.12 volts. It's stable.
I currently have the voltage under 'Manual'. I want my voltage to lower when idle. I have my 'Power Options' in Windows set to 'Balanced' and the pc downclocks to 800mhz when idling and it boosts to 4.4ghz when running software or games.

I've tried to go into 'Adaptive Voltage' and enter 1.12 volts in 'Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage'. All other settings are set to 'Auto'. With this setting the voltage goes down to 0.77, but when it boosts to 4.4ghz it goes past my set voltage to 1.254.

At this point I've given up and just set my voltage to 'Manual' mode at 1.12 and have not had any issues. Can someone help out with getting the darn voltage to not go past 1.12 in 'Adaptive Voltage'?
I have not touched LLC (Load Line Calibration), it's on 'Auto'. Should I switch it to Level 1?

Can anyone help?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisoMiso*
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> I currently have an Asus Maximus Vii Formula (updated Bios 2801)
> Running Windows 10 Pro
> 
> I'm having trouble understanding what I'm doing wrong.
> I've read numerous forums post and Googled the hell out of this and I still cannot get this darn thing to work.
> I have my cpu (4790k) at stock and at 1.12 volts. It's stable.
> I currently have the voltage under 'Manual'. I want my voltage to lower when idle. I have my 'Power Options' in Windows set to 'Balanced' and the pc downclocks to 800mhz when idling and it boosts to 4.4ghz when running software or games.
> 
> I've tried to go into 'Adaptive Voltage' and enter 1.12 volts in 'Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage'. All other settings are set to 'Auto'. With this setting the voltage goes down to 0.77, but when it boosts to 4.4ghz it goes past my set voltage to 1.254.
> 
> At this point I've given up and just set my voltage to 'Manual' mode at 1.12 and have not had any issues. Can someone help out with getting the darn voltage to not go past 1.12 in 'Adaptive Voltage'?
> I have not touched LLC (Load Line Calibration), it's on 'Auto'. Should I switch it to Level 1?
> 
> Can anyone help?


Manual voltage is what you want, so, just stick with that. Adaptive is only helpful if you want different multipliers for your turbo, but with good cooling there's no need for that unless you really want to push the limits - at which point the adaptive curve is generally useless anyway.

Voltage set to fixed, EIST on, cstates on, windows power settings to balanced - for optimal power use with decent performance.

Note that your "stock" voltage of 1.12 is probably the adaptive setting for 40x. When you boost up to 44x it may no longer be enough.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> I bought a 4790k 4.7ghz 1.296v or less from silicon lottery about 1 month ago, installed into my machine and I was able to achieve the following settings below. I also delided the 4790k myself to obtain better temperature as well. So right now with the following settings, I was able to achieve 55-62c during gaming and 70-75c with OCCT on.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> HT = On
> BCLK = 100.1
> CPU Vcore = 1.275v adaptive mode (1.279v loaded in windows)
> Additional Vcore = +0.001v
> Multiplier = 47x
> Cache voltage = 1.210
> Additional voltage = +0.001v
> Cache multiplier = 43x
> 
> CPU Input = 1.900v
> 
> DRAM = 2400Mhz XMP Mode
> 
> System agent offset = +0.035v
> CPU analog I/O = +0.030v
> CPU digital I/O = +0.030v
> 
> I tried to push it to 100mhz higher but keep getting 124 BSOD, any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HT = On
> BCLK = 100.1
> CPU Vcore = 1.33v adaptive mode (1.334v loaded in windows) (I haven't tried higher and afraid of getting degradation)
> Additional Vcore = +0.001v
> Multiplier = 48x
> Cache voltage = 1.210
> Additional voltage = +0.001v
> Cache multiplier = 42x (lower from 43x to make sure cache wasn't the problem here)
> 
> CPU Input = 1.900v
> 
> DRAM = 2400Mhz XMP Mode
> 
> System agent offset = +0.035v
> CPU analog I/O = +0.030v
> CPU digital I/O = +0.030v


You could try upping your input voltage to 1.95 or 2.0v


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> Really no reason to have the uncore higher than 40x, no real benefit - benchmarks have been run to prove it in the Haswell overclocking guide thread on this forum.
> You're not going to lower your XMP ram, so perhaps lower your Uncore to 40x.


Careful, you don't want to anger the _Cache Heroes_ in this thread


----------



## LagunaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Careful, you don't want to anger the _Cache Heroes_ in this thread


LOL yeah I know but if you click on the first post of the thread titled, "Ring Bus doesn't matter", the info is there:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics#

However, I still run RAM higher than 1866 though the benefits are negligible there, LOL.

Bottom line in dropping the ring bus to 40x he might be able to stabilize his Core Clock multi to a higher overclock, which provides much more performance increase.


----------



## CuriousNapper

Please evaluate my setting!

G3258 (No delid)

4200Mhz (pass CPUZ, 70C)
4200 Ring

Vccin = 1.888v (actual showing 1.872V)
CPU CORE = 1.21v (actual showing 1.232V)
Vtt = 1.248V
Cpu I/O = 1.248V

DDR3 1600

I cannot get to 4.3 even with 1.3V , any tips?


----------



## fleetfeather

Try the following:

Vccin = 1.95V (or 1.98v reported)
Ring = 4000mhz

Also, what motherboard are you using?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Careful, you don't want to anger the _Cache Heroes_ in this thread


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> LOL yeah I know but if you click on the first post of the thread titled, "Ring Bus doesn't matter", the info is there:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics#
> 
> However, I still run RAM higher than 1866 though the benefits are negligible there, LOL.
> 
> Bottom line in dropping the ring bus to 40x he might be able to stabilize his Core Clock multi to a higher overclock, which provides much more performance increase.


Ring clock doesnt matter but since ure upping cache voltage on higher oc.. Might as well oc.

It pushes the instabilities to show up ealier.

Btw asus mobo mess with cpu power management and u will get better result. The default favours overvolting vcore with lowet vccin. Either do a balance or choose a setting thats favours lowering vcore.

Really want to jump ship to skylake but that ram speed is detering me. It reminds me of early adopters of p55.

Really want 64gb 4266-4800mhz.

Personal test theres no such thing as superstable haswell.
If somebody says there is.. Try posting a 16gb linx/linpack 50-100 run.


----------



## dxt55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Manual voltage is what you want, so, just stick with that. Adaptive is only helpful if you want different multipliers for your turbo, but with good cooling there's no need for that unless you really want to push the limits - at which point the adaptive curve is generally useless anyway.
> 
> Voltage set to fixed, EIST on, cstates on, windows power settings to balanced - for optimal power use with decent performance.
> 
> Note that your "stock" voltage of 1.12 is probably the adaptive setting for 40x. When you boost up to 44x it may no longer be enough.


Measuring with a Kill-A-Watt, I find EIST and C1E are pointless for actual power savings. Having C1E enabled actually increases my idle power draw.

For me, optimal is:
EIST off, C1E off, C3 on, C6/C7 on.


----------



## dxt55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> LOL yeah I know but if you click on the first post of the thread titled, "Ring Bus doesn't matter", the info is there:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics#
> 
> However, I still run RAM higher than 1866 though the benefits are negligible there, LOL.
> 
> Bottom line in dropping the ring bus to 40x he might be able to stabilize his Core Clock multi to a higher overclock, which provides much more performance increase.


I haven't kept up with the relation between RAM Mhz vs CAS latency in regards to actual performance.

My RAM is G.Skill 2x4GB 1600Mhz 7-8-8 1.5v. I can run at 2000Mhz 9-12-12 1.5v. Is there a sweet spot as far as Mhz and CAS latency?


----------



## LagunaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dxt55*
> 
> I haven't kept up with the relation between RAM Mhz vs CAS latency in regards to actual performance.
> 
> My RAM is G.Skill 2x4GB 1600Mhz 7-8-8 1.5v. I can run at 2000Mhz 9-12-12 1.5v. Is there a sweet spot as far as Mhz and CAS latency?


2 rules with Intel and RAM:
1) Higher MHz is better than lower CAS
2) Very little benefit past 1866MHz speed.

That being said, C8 1866 is probably equal to C9 2000, but both are better than C7 1600.

You can run AIDA64 memory test/bench tool to see the bandwidth and latency, and run an encoding or gaming benchmark to compare numbers.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dxt55*
> 
> I haven't kept up with the relation between RAM Mhz vs CAS latency in regards to actual performance.
> 
> My RAM is G.Skill 2x4GB 1600Mhz 7-8-8 1.5v. I can run at 2000Mhz 9-12-12 1.5v. Is there a sweet spot as far as Mhz and CAS latency?


Here's a good link comparing speeds and latency.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7364/memory-scaling-on-haswell


----------



## CuriousNapper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Try the following:
> 
> Vccin = 1.95V (or 1.98v reported)
> Ring = 4000mhz
> 
> Also, what motherboard are you using?


I am using MSI z97 pc mate. I got for free, so it has not even power stability option in bios.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Here's a good link comparing speeds and latency.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7364/memory-scaling-on-haswell


2400-2666. Ignore that review.

The reason is because of trdrd 4. 4gb density stick can use trdrd 4 up to 2666 but depends on ic.

Most sticks up to 2400. However some 8gb density stick ic from hynix cant at trdrd 4.

Check how far you can push with this.


----------



## LukeJoseph

What is everyone's feelings on Prime95 now? I can pass 20 runs of Linx and just about everything else at [email protected] but P95 1344/1344 FFT's in place will fail within a hour or so.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeJoseph*
> 
> What is everyone's feelings on Prime95 now? I can pass 20 runs of Linx and just about everything else at [email protected] but P95 1344/1344 FFT's in place will fail within a hour or so.


1344. Ram/cache.

Linx is more for vcore/switching. Btw screenshot of that 20runs pls. Been looking for comparison.


----------



## LukeJoseph

Ok so I am failing p95 due to my ram?

And yeah let me do another run in a bit and will take a SS.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 1344. Ram/cache.
> 
> Linx is more for vcore/switching. Btw screenshot of that 20runs pls. Been looking for comparison.


I do almost 0 stability testing other than regular usage but my typical 24/7 is 4.7 1.2V set in bios. Bench at anywhere from 4.9 to 5.1 depending on the bench.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I do almost 0 stability testing other than regular usage but my typical 24/7 is 4.7 1.2V set in bios. Bench at anywhere from 4.9 to 5.1 depending on the bench.


Linx u need to max out all ure ram. But then again ure running with 2x4gb 1866.

Not the screenshot i an looking for. 4.6 my gflops is already 228/229.With cpuz etc running 225.

4.7ghz gflops for 512mb is 221. Max 30gb is 234

For 8gb kit recommend atleast 6-7gb load with 100runs.
If not at this point realbench is more stressfull


----------



## M3TAl

Ain't got no time for that and it's (un)stable enough for my uses.


----------



## SgtRotty

What's a safe input voltage for 1.35 core? Using a Asus AR Z97 on water


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> What's a safe input voltage for 1.35 core? Using a Asus AR Z97 on water


Keep it under 2.15 for sure. Hopefully you can get it stable around 2.0-2.05 at that Vcore.


----------



## marik123

I tried the previous suggestion of lowering my cache to 40x, lowering my xmp ram to 1600mhz and leaving my vcore at 1.34v and pushing the input voltage to 1.95v still getting BSOD. I guess 4.8ghz is not achievable with my chip.


----------



## LagunaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> I tried the previous suggestion of lowering my cache to 40x, lowering my xmp ram to 1600mhz and leaving my vcore at 1.34v and pushing the input voltage to 1.95v still getting BSOD. I guess 4.8ghz is not achievable with my chip.


I ran at 4.7ghz for months before acquiring a faster chip - it's still pretty damn fast and feels fast!
Well, some chips are just like that, and siliconlottery.com is pretty spot on on the speed ceiling of the chips they sell.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> I ran at 4.7ghz for months before acquiring a faster chip - it's still pretty damn fast and feels fast!
> Well, some chips are just like that, and siliconlottery.com is pretty spot on on the speed ceiling of the chips they sell.


Hello LagunaX! It seems that Silicon Lottery have stopped binning 115x CPUs and have only 2011 in the binned CPU catalog...


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> Hello LagunaX! It seems that Silicon Lottery have stopped binning 115x CPUs and have only 2011 in the binned CPU catalog...


Pretty sure he's waiting to get hold of some skylakes, but is done with haswell.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> I ran at 4.7ghz for months before acquiring a faster chip - it's still pretty damn fast and feels fast!
> Well, some chips are just like that, and siliconlottery.com is pretty spot on on the speed ceiling of the chips they sell.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> Hello LagunaX! It seems that Silicon Lottery have stopped binning 115x CPUs and have only 2011 in the binned CPU catalog...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Pretty sure he's waiting to get hold of some skylakes, but is done with haswell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

E.mailed SilliconLotto two months ago and he never mentioned restocking, he did turn me onto the 4690k as the processor for me thus I am here. Hello.


----------



## SgtRotty

Can u have a x124 bsod with too little input volts?


----------



## iRev_olution

Anyone has any tips on reaching 5GHZ? im currently sitting on 4.8ghz @1.220v.

Temps arent an issue as im sitting at low temps on a custom water loop.

Please help!


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> Anyone has any tips on reaching 5GHZ? im currently sitting on 4.8ghz @1.220v.
> 
> Temps arent an issue as im sitting at low temps on a custom water loop.
> 
> Please help!


You trying for just a boot, or stable? I was able to get mine to boot with a vcore of 1.35v and everything on auto, but i couldn't run much. It helps to drop your uncore to 35 and your ram to default 1600 if you haven't done that yet. you can go up to 2.15 on input voltage, but that's supposedly pushing it.


----------



## iRev_olution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> You trying for just a boot, or stable? I was able to get mine to boot with a vcore of 1.35v and everything on auto, but i couldn't run much. It helps to drop your uncore to 35 and your ram to default 1600 if you haven't done that yet. you can go up to 2.15 on input voltage, but that's supposedly pushing it.


Trying to stable. Booting is ok but it won't remain stable. I want to run 5ghz 24/7 as i think cooling is sufficient at this moment.

I had the input voltage at 2.1 (auto setting) and it was the most stable. I might have to jack it up to 2.15v on the VIN to find stable.

I can usually get 15 minutes on AID64 stress testing but nothing more. I want to tame this beast and bring it further! I just think i have too much head room for 5ghz and for some reason im doing something wrong


----------



## Alag28

hey guys, hopefully i can receive some community help and input amidst of all the posts here...

so like the average overclocker i have a good BASIC understanding of O/C. Before i go ahead and ask some questions here is my config

intel i7 4790K
Gigabyte Z97MX - Gaming 5
Corsair H100i
Corsair Vengeance Pro Series 8GB 1866mhz ram

so i found out that turbo boost only affects ONE core of the FOUR. Now in HwinFO64 im seeing that all four cores are working at a multiplier of 44 (at load, stressed). shouldnt i see one core at 44 and 3 cores at 40? again this is a stock chip at the moment.

In theory, an overclock of 42 (4200mhz) is better performing than a turbo boosted stock 4790K @ 4.4ghz?

i got some more questions but these are my main doubts at the moment... thanks in advance


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> Trying to stable. Booting is ok but it won't remain stable. I want to run 5ghz 24/7 as i think cooling is sufficient at this moment.
> 
> I had the input voltage at 2.1 (auto setting) and it was the most stable. I might have to jack it up to 2.15v on the VIN to find stable.
> 
> I can usually get 15 minutes on AID64 stress testing but nothing more. I want to tame this beast and bring it further! I just think i have too much head room for 5ghz and for some reason im doing something wrong


Is this chip delided? Ive heard that can help get you to 5GHz. Haven't done it myself.


----------



## iRev_olution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Is this chip delided? Ive heard that can help get you to 5GHz. Haven't done it myself.


Not delidded. I dont see a point as the voltage is low already at 4.8ghz and temps are low.


----------



## fleetfeather

If you push the VCCIN to 2.20v, and you lower your cache to stock, and you lower your RAM to 1600mhz, and 5.0ghz still isn't stable with a Vcore you're happy with.... then you're SOL


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> Not delidded. I dont see a point as the voltage is low already at 4.8ghz and temps are low.


What voltage, what temps, and in what programs?


----------



## v1ral

How game worthy is the G3258?
I want to build the wife a capable rig without breaking the bank, or should I get a vanilla 4670/4790?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> How game worthy is the G3258?
> I want to build the wife a capable rig without breaking the bank, or should I get a vanilla 4670/4790?


you'd get a vanilla 4670, if your budget allows


----------



## LagunaX

Yeah the g3258 will bottleneck a lot of "real" games.


----------



## iRev_olution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> What voltage, what temps, and in what programs?


1.220v avg 40 degrees on video games like BF4.
Intel burn test only at 50 degrees to max 60 in spikes. Avg around 50 during those tests.

Aid64 around high 40s


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> 1.220v avg 40 degrees on video games like BF4.
> Intel burn test only at 50 degrees to max 60 in spikes. Avg around 50 during those tests.
> 
> Aid64 around high 40s


How do you get temps like that in Australia


----------



## iRev_olution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> How do you get temps like that in Australia


Hahah because it's freezing in Australia ATM! But also I think my water cooling set up is overkill for just one gtx 980 and a CPU! I have to post my log on my phantek build ?


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> you'd get a vanilla 4670, if your budget allows


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> Yeah the g3258 will bottleneck a lot of "real" games.


So Vanilla quad core without HT?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> So Vanilla quad core without HT?


indeed


----------



## General Disarray

Got tired of high temperatures and got some Liquid Ultra. Cranked it up to 4.6 GHz, and I still hit 95 in Intel Burn Test. I was using 1.2V, I'll dial that back a bit when I have more time. Idles 25-30 now. Not too bad for an H80i.


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> Anyone has any tips on reaching 5GHZ? im currently sitting on 4.8ghz @1.220v.
> 
> Temps arent an issue as im sitting at low temps on a custom water loop.
> 
> Please help!


You seem to have a golden chip at those volts for 4.8Ghz BUT Is it a stable 5.0Ghz chip? 10 H.264 runs on Real Bench will give you a good indication if it can hold. If so what are your volts, input volts just curious.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Disarray*
> 
> Got tired of high temperatures and got some Liquid Ultra. Cranked it up to 4.6 GHz, and I still hit 95 in Intel Burn Test. I was using 1.2V, I'll dial that back a bit when I have more time. Idles 25-30 now. Not too bad for an H80i.


Huh? Did you delid?


----------



## General Disarray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Huh? Did you delid?


No, just applied between IHS and H80i.


----------



## LagunaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Disarray*
> 
> Got tired of high temperatures and got some Liquid Ultra. Cranked it up to 4.6 GHz, and I still hit 95 in Intel Burn Test. I was using 1.2V, I'll dial that back a bit when I have more time. Idles 25-30 now. Not too bad for an H80i.


I had an H80i and it was a pathetic cooler. It looked cool but the fan and pump were loud under load and it didn't cool any better than a Hyper 212. A higher end air cooler such as a Phanteks, Noctua NH-D14 or 15, etc. is a lot quieter under loud and performs much, much better.

Or you could go bigger as far as an AIO watercooler, but again under load then aren't all the quiet at all, rather the opposite.


----------



## General Disarray

I'll be fine at 4.6, maybe 4.7. If I ever need to OC more, I'll probably look into bigger AIOs.


----------



## scanferr

Hi guys! First post on these forums so apologise for any incovenient.

I have a 4690k running at stock since October and now that I got a new heatsink (not that amazing but still







) I'm adventuring myself in overclocking my CPU. Read this guide here and this is what I got for now:

(posting a screenshot as you may find easy to evaluate all values)

4.4 @ 1.17V



ASRock Z97 Extreme 3
Cryorig H7

It's only 2hours with Prime 27.9 but I plan in stressing this more.


----------



## LagunaX

Use x264 v2 stress test (Haswell Overclocking Guide) or Asus ROG Realbench to stress test.
Less unnecessary heat, stresses based on video encoding.


----------



## scanferr

How many loops do you recommend in the x264 test? Or should I just run it continuously for some hours and see if it crashes?


----------



## iRev_olution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> You seem to have a golden chip at those volts for 4.8Ghz BUT Is it a stable 5.0Ghz chip? 10 H.264 runs on Real Bench will give you a good indication if it can hold. If so what are your volts, input volts just curious.


VIN set at 1.9 but was at 2.1 on auto.

I just can't reach 5ghz stable. Is there any tips?


----------



## LagunaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> How many loops do you recommend in the x264 test? Or should I just run it continuously for some hours and see if it crashes?


You can read here on the test: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/18000#post_24326615

I'd say 2 hours worth (12-16 loops) is fine at 16 threads and normal priority.
Run CPU-Z and Realtemp at the same time to keep track of your volts and temps, of course.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> VIN set at 1.9 but was at 2.1 on auto.
> 
> I just can't reach 5ghz stable. Is there any tips?


As I mentioned previously;

VCCIN to 2.2v, memory to 1600mhz, cache back to stock, Vcore up to whatever you feel comfortable with


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Disarray*
> 
> No, just applied between IHS and H80i.


I heard CLU can do some funky things when sandwiched between nickel and copper.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> How many loops do you recommend in the x264 test? Or should I just run it continuously for some hours and see if it crashes?


Yeah read Darkwizzie's guide.

1.17V at 4.4 ghz is the exact same amount I needed for 1 loop of x264. But that's a really light overclock, so you'll want to go to 4.5-4.6. Start with 1 loop at each multiplier; if that fails then bump voltage a bit; if it succeeds then go to the next multiplier. Stop when temps approach 80C (x264 is cooler than gaming usage in my experience so keep gaming under 80ish as well).

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1iXWkehcBNPrMOTEUIJV6uYdRVSHoa7HN2O07l60SoPY/pubchart?oid=1592267336&format=interactive


----------



## iRev_olution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> As I mentioned previously;
> 
> VCCIN to 2.2v, memory to 1600mhz, cache back to stock, Vcore up to whatever you feel comfortable with


Won't budge man... Maybe my chip can't do 5ghz stable...


----------



## nado4ilhas

what better batch to 4790k?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nado4ilhas*
> 
> what better batch to 4790k?


batches dont mean much.


----------



## LagunaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nado4ilhas*
> 
> what better batch to 4790k?


Still might be luck of the draw but try to get a Vietnam chip.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> Still might be luck of the draw but try to get a Vietnam chip.


my newer Malaysia 4790k does 4.8 @ 1.245v and 5ghz 1.36v.

I did see several Vietnam cpus have nice bins but I also seen some 4.6 1.3v chips as well.


----------



## LagunaX

Nice to know the Malaysia chips are getting better.
Basically try to get a newer chip then.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> I had an H80i and it was a pathetic cooler. It looked cool but the fan and pump were loud under load and it didn't cool any better than a Hyper 212. A higher end air cooler such as a Phanteks, Noctua NH-D14 or 15, etc. is a lot quieter under loud and performs much, much better.
> 
> Or you could go bigger as far as an AIO watercooler, but again under load then aren't all the quiet at all, rather the opposite.


I have an h80i and it's not a pathetic cooler. Getting a good mount took several tries and some rubber washers; the default mounting apparatus had it barely in contact with half of my ihs. If pressing down hard on the heat sink improves temps then you need a better mount.

It is loud as balls. The fans on mine were jet engines and the air going through the rad is loud as well.

Cooling is probably comparable to a dual tower air cooler like the d14.

Corsair has changed the design of its coolers several times without any change to the model number. Supposedly the new h80i/h100i/h105/h110 designs are much quieter.


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> VIN set at 1.9 but was at 2.1 on auto.
> 
> I just can't reach 5ghz stable. Is there any tips?


I'm in the same boat, though i have a great chip the silicon isn't there to let you run a stable 5.0Ghz. I'm stable for about 36 Minutes no matter what Volt, Input volt, Cache speeds, LLC, Memory speeds.

You could try a delid but i wouldn't even bother, I've read people deliding with custom loops with load temps of 47-50c and still no gains in Mhz.

You have a great chip though, Try for your next OC @ 4.9Ghz, put your Input voltage to 1.850 and LLC to 5, Cache and Mem speeds default. I'm currently 4.9Ghz 1.317V Core / 4.6Mhz 1.290v Cache Rock solid stable.

Go for 4.9 OC, i'd love to see some results. Good luck.


----------



## scanferr

I followed your tips and so far after 3 loops with x264 I got this:



4.5 @ 1.17V. I know 3 loops (almost 3) may not be enough but I was really just trying to see if it would BSOD because i used the same voltage as I did for 4.4. The temps don't seem that high, what do you think?


----------



## LagunaX

Yeah set it to cook for 16 loops ( over 2 hours ) and if you pass you should be good.


----------



## scanferr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> Yeah set it to cook for 16 loops ( over 2 hours ) and if you pass you should be good.


Yeah, will do that at night. If it does pass what could I try first? Lowering the voltage and see what could be stable or trying uping the frequency?


----------



## Thrillsy

Or you validate your OC faster, use Asus's Real Bench set to x10 H.264 let it finish (takes around 35 minutes), if it passes consider your chip to be rock solid under real world.


----------



## scanferr

You mean in the Benchmark area? Shouldn't I be using the Stress Test option?


----------



## LagunaX

I've passed an hour of x264 before only to fail an hour of Realbench, requiring upping the voltage a little.
Realbench stress test will run a few degrees hotter than x264 V2. It also uses your GPU too I think, making it a more realistic stress test like playing Battlefield 4.

Try an hour on the Realbench stress test and go from there.


----------



## scanferr

Did 1h Realbench and nothing wrong happened. Will try now with lower voltages.


----------



## scanferr

Sorry for the double post but I'm lowering the voltages and I'm yet to witness a crash with Real Bench. I lowered it to 1.15 and 1.16 and all went well. Running now at 1.14 and no crash in over 30 minutes. The temperatures have risen a bit higher compared to 1.15 though.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## LagunaX

Yeah see how it goes at an hour.

Battlefield 4 and x264 encoding are the real stability stressors for most ppl that is emulated by Realbench and X264 V2 ( except for crunchers).

Real world stressing my overclock now by encoding Star Trek Renegades 720p as I type.


----------



## scanferr

1.14 passed flawless. Trying 1.13 now. Isn't this too low for this CPU? I saw the charts in OP and people seem to be running 4.5 at way higher voltages than this.
And x264 and Real Bench seem to be the most used tools,indeed. May I ask why people don't use Prime that much? I thought it was the most used tool regardless the issues with Haswell.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> 1.14 passed flawless. Trying 1.13 now. Isn't this too low for this CPU? I saw the charts in OP and people seem to be running 4.5 at way higher voltages than this.
> And x264 and Real Bench seem to be the most used tools,indeed. May I ask why people don't use Prime that much? I thought it was the most used tool regardless the issues with Haswell.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


At those low voltages prime95 is not a bad choice. The main problem with p95 is that the newer version 28.3+ gets extremely hot due to unrealistic avx 2.0/fma3 loads.

Other stability tests such as x264 can stabilize avx loads without the 90c heat.

I use p95 still. I just dont run it for long periods expecially 1.3v+.


----------



## jdorje

Keep lowering voltage in steps and run ~15m stress test. I just do one loop of x264. At lower voltages /multipliers determining stability is much easier, but still you don't need to know 100% stability for this test. Once you get low enough to crash in one loop, you can either raise voltage to get stability, or just go to the next multiplier.

There is no such thing as too low voltage. A good enough chip will just keep dropping and dropping. It is possible though that minor instability will manifest in lower performance.


----------



## Dan-H

So what is a good target voltage?

On mine it was unstable at 4.8 for long periods. Good at 4.7 with anything except prime95 which blue screened after about an hour.

I've lowered the max boost to 45 for all cores, and BIOS setting for Vcore set to "normal" which I believe is adaptive with zero offset. In spite of what the BIOS says the vCORE is, when set to normal and zero offset it ends up at 1.3.V

EIST and the power savings enabled . core VID voltages range from .718 at idle to 1.299v or 1.301v depending on the sensor under stress.

Is this "good enough" or should I work to lower the voltage more?

If I set the voltage manually, it stays to what I set it to and never drops.

Should I set a negative offset?

Not quite sure what the BIOS is doing for me.


----------



## scanferr

Thanks for all the tips, guys. I just finished 1h at 1.13 and all is fine. I'll try what you said though, keep lowering and running 1loop of x264 and go from there.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## scanferr

Dan-H I would set the voltages as overdrive and set yourself a suitable voltage. I don't trust adaptive.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk

EDIT: Got it stable at 4.5GHz @ 1.105V. I tried 1.10V but it BSOD after 5 minutes in x264. I think that 1.10V was the default one though. Tomorrow I'll see if I can go up in frequency, maybe I can hit around 4.6 or 4.7 under 1.20V?


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> Dan-H I would set the voltages as overdrive and set yourself a suitable voltage. I don't trust adaptive.


Not sure what overdrive translates to in Gigabyte BIOS.

The current setting does not go past 1.301 even on prime95.


----------



## iRev_olution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> I'm in the same boat, though i have a great chip the silicon isn't there to let you run a stable 5.0Ghz. I'm stable for about 36 Minutes no matter what Volt, Input volt, Cache speeds, LLC, Memory speeds.
> 
> You could try a delid but i wouldn't even bother, I've read people deliding with custom loops with load temps of 47-50c and still no gains in Mhz.
> 
> You have a great chip though, Try for your next OC @ 4.9Ghz, put your Input voltage to 1.850 and LLC to 5, Cache and Mem speeds default. I'm currently 4.9Ghz 1.317V Core / 4.6Mhz 1.290v Cache Rock solid stable.
> 
> Go for 4.9 OC, i'd love to see some results. Good luck.


Hey champ thanks for helping me out.

I'm currently sitting at 4.9 @1.265v 1.9VIN and its stable. Running real bench now stressing with h.264 now onto its 3rd run and no hiccups.

Strange that I can't get 5ghz. I must be close now. Maybe wasn't using the right voltage for 5? Lol


----------



## iRev_olution

proof of 4.9ghz @1.265v

unfortunately it wont pass intel burntest but it passes realbench and the intel diagnostics tool









cant push to 5ghz by the looks of it. i went up all the way to 1.4v and it wouldnt get a stable clock...
i must be doing something wrong


----------



## scanferr

4.5GHz @ 1.105V Stable. 2 x264 loops and 1h RealBench, temperatures toped 62ºC
4.6GHz @ 1.12V Unstable. BSOD on Windows login screen
4.6GHz @ 1.13V Unstable. BSOD after 5 minutes under x264
4.6GHz @ 1.14V Unstable. BSOD on 2nd x264 loop

It seems to me it's requiring a lot more voltage to achieve 4.6.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> 
> 
> proof of 4.9ghz @1.265v
> 
> unfortunately it wont pass intel burntest but it passes realbench and the intel diagnostics tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant push to 5ghz by the looks of it. i went up all the way to 1.4v and it wouldnt get a stable clock...
> i must be doing something wrong


Have you tried raising the vcin?


----------



## cssorkinman

Just getting around to overclocking the 4790K. It's running under a Corsair GTX H100i at the moment, perhaps on a 480mm loop later.

I played BF4 for about an hour last night at 4.9 ghz without any issues. Upon review of the picture below , any thoughts on my overclock from the experienced users here?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just getting around to overclocking the 4790K. It's running under a Corsair GTX H100i at the moment, perhaps on a 480mm loop later.
> 
> I played BF4 for about an hour last night at 4.9 ghz without any issues. Upon review of the picture below , any thoughts on my overclock from the experienced users here?


would you mind running 1 loop of x264 and screenie the temps 5mins into the loop? That will show the max temperature the cpu will ever see in a actual non synthetic load.

That is a nice chip there. It is very similar to my newer 4790k. It does 4.8 1.265v (under load) and 4.9 @ 1.335v.

Everything looks good from what I see so far.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Just getting around to overclocking the 4790K. It's running under a Corsair GTX H100i at the moment, perhaps on a 480mm loop later.
> 
> I played BF4 for about an hour last night at 4.9 ghz without any issues. Upon review of the picture below , any thoughts on my overclock from the experienced users here?
> 
> 
> 
> would you mind running 1 loop of x264 and screenie the temps 5mins into the loop? That will show the max temperature the cpu will ever see in a actual non synthetic load.
> 
> That is a nice chip there. It is very similar to my newer 4790k. It does 4.8 1.265v (under load) and 4.9 @ 1.335v.
> 
> Everything looks good from what I see so far.
Click to expand...

I appreciate the input , thank you







.

I'll give X264 a go, when i get a chance.
AVX sends temps in to the uncomfortable range fairly quickly, but for gaming and putzing around temps are below 70C, despite not being able to get the AIO off of silent settings. Getting a bit frustrated there, thinking about plugging it straight into the psu


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I appreciate the input , thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'll give X264 a go, when i get a chance.
> AVX sends temps in to the uncomfortable range fairly quickly, but for gaming and putzing around temps are below 70C, despite not being able to get the AIO off of silent settings. Getting a bit frustrated there, thinking about plugging it straight into the psu


delid that baby. I used This $15 vice to delid 5 cpus flawlessly with vice only method.

Deliding and using CLP between the die and ihs and Gelid extreme between the IHS and H100i will drop temps 10-15c. That 10c is huge.








below 70c is actually pretty good for a h100 at above 1.3v. These cpus get really hot fast. I can tell more if Isee temps during x264 like I mentioned.









x264 does use avx intructions but run much cooler than other stressors.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I appreciate the input , thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'll give X264 a go, when i get a chance.
> AVX sends temps in to the uncomfortable range fairly quickly, but for gaming and putzing around temps are below 70C, despite not being able to get the AIO off of silent settings. Getting a bit frustrated there, thinking about plugging it straight into the psu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> delid that baby. I used This $15 vice to delid 5 cpus flawlessly with vice only method.
> 
> Deliding and using CLP between the die and ihs and Gelid extreme between the IHS and H100i will drop temps 10-15c. That 10c is huge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> below 70c is actually pretty good for a h100 at above 1.3v. These cpus get really hot fast. I can tell more if Isee temps during x264 like I mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x264 does use avx intructions but run much cooler than other stressors.
Click to expand...

Oh I have plenty of "vices" lol just short on nerve....










I'm fairly impressed with the Corsair's performance, but I'm having a hard time getting c-link to work properly.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Oh I have plenty of "vices" lol *just short on nerve....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> I'm fairly impressed with the Corsair's performance, but I'm having a hard time getting c-link to work properly.


Well if you get the cool labs liquid pro on hand and find the nerves I will gladley walk you through it. No hammer required.









I like the corsair coolers but that link software is meh.. My h110 does just as good as my custom loop on 4790k.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Well if you get the cool labs liquid pro on hand and find the nerves I will gladley walk you through it. No hammer required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the corsair coolers but that link software is meh.. My h110 does just as good as my custom loop on 4790k.


Clp or clu?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Clp or clu?


I use clp. Some prefer clu. Ether one is fine.

We used to delid haswell and use Gelid_Solutions or regular tim and still gain 15-20c.

With the tim improvements intel made you have to use clp/clu when deliding DC or temps will be the same/worse.


----------



## scanferr

Think I made it stable at 4.6 with 1.15V

But I don't know why CPU-Z only shows a Vcore of 0,904V and same in HWInfo. The actual Vcore I set up in UEFI shows under VID. Is this normal?

EDIT:



RealBench follows.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Clp or clu?
> 
> 
> 
> I use clp. Some prefer clu. Ether one is fine.
> 
> We used to delid haswell and use Gelid_Solutions or regular tim and still gain 15-20c.
> 
> With the tim improvements intel made you have to use clp/clu when deliding DC or temps will be the same/worse.
Click to expand...

On the Vishera a 10C drop in core temp can gain 200 mhz of oc headroom, what is it like for the 4790k?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> On the Vishera a 10C drop in core temp can gain 200 mhz of oc headroom, what is it like for the 4790k?


The intel chips are actually not as limited by temperature. The sockets/mobos do not heat up nearly as much as the amd.

You can actually stabilize an 4790k that is 85c during stress test.

Now if your using x264 to find stability/temps it is best to stay below 80c. They can run 75c at full load with zero issues.

I prefer to keep mine below 70c for day to day use. I mean I just shoot for 65c-70c max in x264 that way if ambient is a little higher there is some headroom left.

Deliding can offer 100mhz possibly more if temps are holding you back. It always increases the efficiency of the cooler/loop though.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> On the Vishera a 10C drop in core temp can gain 200 mhz of oc headroom, what is it like for the 4790k?
> 
> 
> 
> The intel chips are actually not as limited by temperature. The sockets/mobos do not heat up nearly as much as the amd.
> 
> You can actually stabilize an 4790k that is 85c during stress test.
> 
> Now if your using x264 to find stability/temps it is best to stay below 80c. They can run 75c at full load with zero issues.
> 
> I prefer to keep mine below 70c for day to day use. I mean I just shoot for 65c-70c max in x264 that way if ambient is a little higher there is some headroom left.
> 
> Deliding can offer 100mhz possibly more if temps are holding you back. It always increases the efficiency of the cooler/loop though.
Click to expand...

I see, thanks for the info.
Cooler temps=magic for Vishera.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I see, thanks for the info.
> Cooler temps=magic for Vishera.


yea it does.

I cant tell from your image but does your 4790k drop at idle?

On hw/dc you turn on all cstates and intel EIST after you find your stable clocks. It will idle at 800mhz then.

I know on all the fx guides they say turn that stuff off. On these cpus it works 99.9% of the time without affecting stability with oc as long as its a "haswell certified" psu. All the quality ones are.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I see, thanks for the info.
> Cooler temps=magic for Vishera.
> 
> 
> 
> yea it does.
> 
> I cant tell from your image but does your 4790k drop at idle?
> 
> On hw/dc you turn on all cstates and intel EIST after you find your stable clocks. It will idle at 800mhz then.
> 
> I know on all the fx guides they say turn that stuff off. On these cpus it works 99.9% of the time without affecting stability with oc as long as its a "haswell certified" psu. All the quality ones are.
Click to expand...

According to Hwinfo, cpuz and hwmonitor, the voltage drops, but the clockspeed stays at 4.9ghz. Actually seems to be working famously. http://valid.x86.fr/3n28aw

I had a helluva time trying to get any sort of cool and quiet to work on my CHVz's while overclocking, but the GD 80 was able to use it just fine for daily overclocks of 5 ghz , idle speeds of 1400mhz BUT - the voltage would stay at about 1.1 volts as the low when configured that way.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> According to Hwinfo, cpuz and hwmonitor, the voltage drops, but the clockspeed stays at 4.9ghz. Actually seems to be working famously. http://valid.x86.fr/3n28aw
> 
> I had a helluva time trying to get any sort of cool and quiet to work on my CHVz's while overclocking, but the GD 80 was able to use it just fine for daily overclocks of 5 ghz , idle speeds of 1400mhz BUT - the voltage would stay at about 1.1 volts as the low when configured that way.


Are you set to balanced mode in windows? If the voltage drops thats all that matters anyways.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> According to Hwinfo, cpuz and hwmonitor, the voltage drops, but the clockspeed stays at 4.9ghz. Actually seems to be working famously. http://valid.x86.fr/3n28aw
> 
> I had a helluva time trying to get any sort of cool and quiet to work on my CHVz's while overclocking, but the GD 80 was able to use it just fine for daily overclocks of 5 ghz , idle speeds of 1400mhz BUT - the voltage would stay at about 1.1 volts as the low when configured that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you set to balanced mode in windows? If the voltage drops thats all that matters anyways.
Click to expand...

Balanced


----------



## scanferr

Got my chip stable at 4.6 with 1.16V. At this point I just want to see how far I can go to make it stable because maybe the gains from 4.5 to 4.6 or even 4.7 aren't that great that compensate the increase in voltage.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> Hey champ thanks for helping me out.
> 
> I'm currently sitting at 4.9 @1.265v 1.9VIN and its stable. Running real bench now stressing with h.264 now onto its 3rd run and no hiccups.
> 
> Strange that I can't get 5ghz. I must be close now. Maybe wasn't using the right voltage for 5? Lol


Congrats on 4.9Ghz its a decent OC, especially with 1.265v. I reckon you could lower the Input Volt to 1.850v, possibly even 1.830v, you'll have to run some tests and find out. Pass x10 Realbench H.264 its stable Realworld, Rendering, Streaming and Gaming at the same time.

About burn-ins, I streamed for around 3 weeks none stop not because i didn't want to use a burn in, i just wanted it to do it gradually i get anal about things sometimes. My chip was 4.9Ghz @ 1.310v after burn in 4.9Ghz 1.317v. Just saying.

Well, about 5.0Ghz if you tried all v-core and Input volts like i said in my previous posts, it comes down to this, it's not about how low the volts are (though low volts like 1.220v @ 4.8Ghz is super Golden in my opinion), its about how good the silicon is <-- This here is just an educated guess, i may be wrong, so if any one can correct me if they see something not right, i'd actually like that. Users say good silicon means low volts, but if this is true, wouldn't your chip be seeing 5.0/5.1Ghz stable with a super golden 4.8Ghz @ 1.220v.


----------



## iRev_olution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> Congrats on 4.9Ghz its a decent OC, especially with 1.265v. I reckon you could lower the Input Volt to 1.850v, possibly even 1.830v, you'll have to run some tests and find out. Pass x10 Realbench H.264 its stable Realworld, Rendering, Streaming and Gaming at the same time.
> 
> About burn-ins, I streamed for around 3 weeks none stop not because i didn't want to use a burn in, i just wanted it to do it gradually i get anal about things sometimes. My chip was 4.9Ghz @ 1.310v after burn in 4.9Ghz 1.317v. Just saying.
> 
> Well, about 5.0Ghz if you tried all v-core and Input volts like i said in my previous posts, it comes down to this, it's not about how low the volts are (though low volts like 1.220v @ 4.8Ghz is super Golden in my opinion), its about how good the silicon is <-- This here is just an educated guess, i may be wrong, so if any one can correct me if they see something not right, i'd actually like that. Users say good silicon means low volts, but if this is true, wouldn't your chip be seeing 5.0/5.1Ghz stable with a super golden 4.8Ghz @ 1.220v.


Thanks man! Well at this stage it doesnt pass intel burn test. I get clock watchdog bsod pretty much asking to increase voltage but realbench (10 times loop), firestrike ultra and extreme, cine, intel diagnostics, and aid64 are stable. OCCT crashes as well. I did read somewhere that most CPU above 4.9ghz shouldnt be stressed with burn test? I could be wrong...

haha thats exactly what i thought! but it just seems like it wont be stable which sucks! I'm happy at 4.9 atm but I would love to see 5ghz.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> Thanks man! Well at this stage it doesnt pass intel burn test. I get clock watchdog bsod pretty much asking to increase voltage but realbench (10 times loop), firestrike ultra and extreme, cine, intel diagnostics, and aid64 are stable. OCCT crashes as well. I did read somewhere that most CPU above 4.9ghz shouldnt be stressed with burn test? I could be wrong...
> 
> haha thats exactly what i thought! but it just seems like it wont be stable which sucks! I'm happy at 4.9 atm but I would love to see 5ghz.


Run realbench stress test 2hrs . Max ram setting you have.
If it passes. Then no worries. This ensures ure imc is stable between cache/gpu/ssd etc. with that ure stable to game n run general stuff.
Sometimes temps are unrealistic n affects stability with linx/ibt/prime.


----------



## scanferr

After spending the whole night around this, may I use this post as a verification?









4.8GHz @ 1.270V

1h RealBench:



I can't try higher as I don't have good enough cooling for it. Tried to go for 4.9 @ 1.31 but even though it BSOD I was getting temps around 86ºC which I disliked. I think my 24/7 OC will be 1.160 @ 4.6 ben though i got i stable with 4.8. Much nicer temperatures and the difference in performance wouldn't be that great, imo.

EDIT: Still don't know why Vcore in CPU-Z shows that value, same for HWInfo. In fact the Vcore I set up in BIOS shows under VID?


----------



## Thrillsy

Really nice chip you have there scanferr, just saying.


----------



## iRev_olution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Run realbench stress test 2hrs . Max ram setting you have.
> If it passes. Then no worries. This ensures ure imc is stable between cache/gpu/ssd etc. with that ure stable to game n run general stuff.
> Sometimes temps are unrealistic n affects stability with linx/ibt/prime.


Thanks mate I'll give that a run tonight. Only problem is I can't run Intel XTU benchmark cause it won't install! Like to see how I rank at 4.9ghz


----------



## scanferr

Thanks man. There's something I wonder though. I've always been using 1.8 as Vin. In order to achieve 1.16 @ 4.6 maybe I can lower the Vin to 1.65? Will this reduce the temperatures? Another thing, with said voltage what would be the level of degradation of the chip? I read a lot in the forum but I reckon there isn't a consensus?

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> Thanks mate I'll give that a run tonight. Only problem is I can't run Intel XTU benchmark cause it won't install! Like to see how I rank at 4.9ghz


Xtu depends alot of tweaking on ram n cache speeds. So trust me you dont want to know. Cause it might end up as a nvr ending battle.
3dmark firestrike physx ..If ure scores 13800-14000. Ure good.


----------



## fleetfeather

lol XTU is garbage.... perhaps as weak as IDPT for detecting sketchy overclocks.


----------



## iRev_olution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Xtu depends alot of tweaking on ram n cache speeds. So trust me you dont want to know. Cause it might end up as a nvr ending battle.
> 3dmark firestrike physx ..If ure scores 13800-14000. Ure good.


Thanks man will have to run some more test and get back to you if im stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> lol XTU is garbage.... perhaps as weak as IDPT for detecting sketchy overclocks.


lol i just like the numbers at the result


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> Thanks man. There's something I wonder though. I've always been using 1.8 as Vin. In order to achieve 1.16 @ 4.6 maybe I can lower the Vin to 1.65? Will this reduce the temperatures? Another thing, with said voltage what would be the level of degradation of the chip? I read a lot in the forum but I reckon there isn't a consensus?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


Once you find your final OC, start to lower the Input voltage and test until it becomes unstable, this way you can lower your VIN and keep stability. Yeah keep all volts as low as they can go. About degradation, you'll never do it with 1.16v @ 4.6 24/7 OC. You have to put some serious V's through 24/7 i believe.


----------



## Cannonkill

What do u guys think I can get my 4690k down to at 4.0 bec I have it at 1.1v and 1.9 vin.


----------



## LagunaX

100mhz overclock?
VIN can definitely come down...


----------



## Technodox

Can you point out what the voltages for 4790k are with hyper-threading disabled?

My cpu does 1.216v @ 4.5Ghz, cache at 4.5Ghz 1.264v. 1.824v Input.

Does disabling hyper threading disble caches, or are extra caches still active if it turns off? How much less voltage will it take?

Has anyone run benchmark with better results? The extra power could be going to the GPU instead.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> Can you point out what the voltages for 4790k are with hyper-threading disabled?
> 
> My cpu does 1.216v @ 4.5Ghz, cache at 4.5Ghz 1.264v. 1.824v Input.
> 
> Does disabling hyper threading disble caches, or are extra caches still active if it turns off? How much less voltage will it take?
> 
> Has anyone run benchmark with better results? The extra power could be going to the GPU instead.


The cache cannot be disabled. It is completely separate from HT.

Hyperthreading adds around 10c of heat so switching it off sometimes allows a a slightly higher oc.

With games optimized for more cores it is better to leave HT on though.


----------



## Technodox

file compression does use all the threads, more than 8 threads, double that actually, 16. Now I want to try to see how far the overclock can get with HT disabled.


----------



## Thrillsy

Funny you should be talking about this, today i'm now running my 4790k with hyper threading off, new OC for CS:GO, no spikes, jitters, runs brilliant actually. I recommend disabling if you play CS:GO just from my experience. Here just finished a stability this morning of my new OC! Enjoy!.









4.8Ghz 1.235v, Cache 4.5Mhz 1.215v, Input volt 1.850v, LLC 5.


----------



## Wirerat

CS only loads 2 cores so disabling HT makes sense as long as your not streaming/recording.


----------



## Technodox

great, cpu usage is up and temps are 12c less.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> Funny you should be talking about this, today i'm now running my 4790k with hyper threading off, new OC for CS:GO, no spikes, jitters, runs brilliant actually. I recommend disabling if you play CS:GO just from my experience. Here just finished a stability this morning of my new OC! Enjoy!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8Ghz 1.235v, Cache 4.5Mhz 1.215v, Input volt 1.850v, LLC 5.


]

What is your cpu voltage at load?


----------



## scanferr

Th
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> Funny you should be talking about this, today i'm now running my 4790k with hyper threading off, new OC for CS:GO, no spikes, jitters, runs brilliant actually. I recommend disabling if you play CS:GO just from my experience. Here just finished a stability this morning of my new OC! Enjoy!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8Ghz 1.235v, Cache 4.5Mhz 1.215v, Input volt 1.850v, LLC 5.


This is some great OC, specially with those voltages.

EDIT: 4.5 @ 1.105V I get under 50ºC while playing GTA5, TW3 or even CSGO. Temperatures flutuate around 40-47, rarely hitting 50. With 4.6 @ 1.155 I get around 45-50, sometimes going up to 52-53 and on CSGO tops 50. I think I'm gonna keep the 4.5...I'm in love with those voltages


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> Can you point out what the voltages for 4790k are with hyper-threading disabled?
> 
> My cpu does 1.216v @ 4.5Ghz, cache at 4.5Ghz 1.264v. 1.824v Input.
> 
> Does disabling hyper threading disble caches, or are extra caches still active if it turns off? How much less voltage will it take?
> 
> Has anyone run benchmark with better results? The extra power could be going to the GPU instead.


Lock your cache at 4.0 ghz, and don't send cache voltage over 1.2v. Core should then go a few hundred mhz higher.


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> CS only loads 2 cores so disabling HT makes sense as long as your not streaming/recording.


Ye, CS: GO doesn't like cores and i won't be streaming with my ADSL 1 Max premium








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> ]
> 
> What is your cpu voltage at load?


what is says, i can give v-core reading.

1.235 VID to 1.237v

1.245 V-core to 1.248v


----------



## scanferr

Got 2 BSOD while playing CSGO today even though it was stable during stress tests. I increased the voltage now a bit, to 1.115V and 1.7 Vin, will let it on RealBench for like 3 hours and see what happens.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> CS only loads 2 cores so disabling HT makes sense as long as your not streaming/recording.
> 
> 
> 
> Ye, CS: GO doesn't like cores and i won't be streaming with my ADSL 1 Max premium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> ]
> 
> What is your cpu voltage at load?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is says, i can give v-core reading.
> 
> 1.235 VID to 1.237v
> 
> 1.245 V-core to 1.248v
Click to expand...

Adaptive voltage and LLC can push it much higher than the VID, gotta pay attention to it in HWINFO etc to know whats really goin on under a load.


----------



## Thrillsy

I was meant to edit this post but instead it created a new one, i'll just leave this now.


----------



## Piospi

Good morning,

I OC'ed my 4690k at 4.5 GHz and I have a few questions:

- What are you saving states enabled / disabled? I've heard that some exclude them mainly for maximum disk performance and other hardware.

- EIST is to be turned on?

- Internal PLL Overvoltage and Speed Spectrum - what with that?

Greetings


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Adaptive voltage and LLC can push it much higher than the VID, gotta pay attention to it in HWINFO etc to know whats really goin on under a load.


Hi thanks for the info, i've only been into OCing for around 8 months.

I had overlooked something when testing. I have two screens one of them 4:3 CRT so it overlayed all the maximum column data bars to fit the other block columns in, so this morning when i opened HWINFO on my other screen i could see other columns, ok moving on...

x10 RealBench remains 1.235v. Maximum reports.1.290v for a split second. This isnt a issue is it? I'm sure its nothing BUT i am thinking about it. Any how Peace!


----------



## reptileexperts

First post: Actually created an account for some mobile GPU stuff with my 980m, and then my 970, but now I decided that overclocking the laptop was so much fun I wanted to build a desktop platform for overclocking.

Right now I'm running a Devils canyon i7 4790k with dual GTX 970 ran in SLI on an Asus Maximus VII Hero z97 mobo - I have 2 dual channel kits of Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400 MHz ram installed (16 kit, and 8gb kit: 24Gb total @ 2400 MHz, 11,13,13,31 timings). Cooling is done in a Phantom Original case with dual 200mm top exhaust. 140mm Corsair AF from intake and dual 120mm Corsair AF side in takes. My CPU is cooled with the not so popular, but better than expected Corsair H60 Water AIO, that was seated with antec formula 7 on my processor (not delidded).

After a few weeks now, here's what I know my chip is capable of.

4.4ghz @ 1.12 V - 60C 100%
4.6ghz @ 1.2 V - 64C
4.7ghz @ 1.24 V - 70C
4.8ghz @ 1.275V 74C
4.9ghz @ 1.33V 79C
4.96ghz @ 1.35V 82C

I have a slight bit more thermal headroom, and am changing my H60 fan out tomorrow with a corsair SP 120mm in Pull configuration to try and gain 2 C to get my max OC down AT or below 80C. Now, like others, from here on its crashes when I stress the CPU at any higher MHz. Now, if I were to run at multiplers of 50, 48, 48, 47 I can easily hit 5.0Ghz on a single core. However, at 50x across the board, it crashes even with 1.4v applied and my eventual input set to 2.1V (above recommendation). Right now, I'm leaving my daily clock at 4.4ghz and my benching clock at 4.9ghz. Not one of the chips in the top 10%, but its surely close.

Has anyone figured out a way to get even 40mhz past the wall on this chip? Seems my MHz wall IS 4.96, as anything above this will crash under stress.

Cheers


----------



## rickyman0319

if i am getting 4790k cpu and put it on asus z87 motherboard, will it work without update bios. cause i have a old bios i have not update bios since the new cpu comes out. can i update the bios in the bios menu while i put the new cpu in or not.


----------



## reptileexperts

you'll need to update the bios. Use the EZflash tool from asus website (if available for your board) and download the latest bios. Flash before installing the new chip for optimal results.


----------



## rickyman0319

i have rog z87 and tug z87 motherboard. does both mb support it or not?


----------



## reptileexperts

Both will support the haswell refresh. It was originally released during the z87, the z97 boards came out after. As with the previous post, you will need to be on the latest bios on board.


----------



## rickyman0319

can i flash new bios while i install new cpu (4790k) on it? or i have to install old cpu ( like 4770k) then i have to flash new bios?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Adaptive voltage and LLC can push it much higher than the VID, gotta pay attention to it in HWINFO etc to know whats really goin on under a load.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi thanks for the info, i've only been into OCing for around 8 months.
> 
> I had overlooked something when testing. I have two screens one of them 4:3 CRT so it overlayed all the maximum column data bars to fit the other block columns in, so this morning when i opened HWINFO on my other screen i could see other columns, ok moving on...
> 
> x10 RealBench remains 1.235v. Maximum reports.1.290v for a split second. This isnt a issue is it? I'm sure its nothing BUT i am thinking about it. Any how Peace!
Click to expand...

Your temps are really good so it _shouldn't_be a problem. But it's probably more accurate to say 4.8 ghz at 1.29 volts, because that's what it actually had available to maintain stability. It may be stable with less voltage, but you'd have to lower it a bit to know. The main thing is that now you realize that it can boost voltages given certain conditions , that might keep you out of trouble in the future.


----------



## cstkl1

M6e adaptive doesnt do this.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> M6e adaptive doesnt do this.


I was going by what I've seen on my Z87 Mpower, 1.3 v in bios with adaptive enabled in xtu it would hit 1.36v under load, without 1.34v. Could be load related etc. however and it could have mislead me.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> First post: Actually created an account for some mobile GPU stuff with my 980m, and then my 970, but now I decided that overclocking the laptop was so much fun I wanted to build a desktop platform for overclocking.
> 
> Right now I'm running a Devils canyon i7 4790k with dual GTX 970 ran in SLI on an Asus Maximus VII Hero z97 mobo - I have 2 dual channel kits of Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400 MHz ram installed (16 kit, and 8gb kit: 24Gb total @ 2400 MHz, 11,13,13,31 timings). Cooling is done in a Phantom Original case with dual 200mm top exhaust. 140mm Corsair AF from intake and dual 120mm Corsair AF side in takes. My CPU is cooled with the not so popular, but better than expected Corsair H60 Water AIO, that was seated with antec formula 7 on my processor (not delidded).
> 
> After a few weeks now, here's what I know my chip is capable of.
> 
> 4.4ghz @ 1.12 V - 60C 100%
> 4.6ghz @ 1.2 V - 64C
> 4.7ghz @ 1.24 V - 70C
> 4.8ghz @ 1.275V 74C
> 4.9ghz @ 1.33V 79C
> 4.96ghz @ 1.35V 82C
> 
> I have a slight bit more thermal headroom, and am changing my H60 fan out tomorrow with a corsair SP 120mm in Pull configuration to try and gain 2 C to get my max OC down AT or below 80C. Now, like others, from here on its crashes when I stress the CPU at any higher MHz. Now, if I were to run at multiplers of 50, 48, 48, 47 I can easily hit 5.0Ghz on a single core. However, at 50x across the board, it crashes even with 1.4v applied and my eventual input set to 2.1V (above recommendation). Right now, I'm leaving my daily clock at 4.4ghz and my benching clock at 4.9ghz. Not one of the chips in the top 10%, but its surely close.
> 
> Has anyone figured out a way to get even 40mhz past the wall on this chip? Seems my MHz wall IS 4.96, as anything above this will crash under stress.
> 
> Cheers


You can probably get 5.0 at 1.4v or so, and/or with a lot more input voltage. You'll be pushing 90 though.

When you say you are stable with a 1 core 5.0 ghz oc...I don't know how you can be sure. There's no way to stress that to ensure you found the single core that is the point of failure causing instability. Although lower temps will raise stability slightly as well.

The haswell voltage wall isn't a single point you can't get past, it's the way haswell chips will require exponentially more voltage for each multiplier after 1.2v. Your chip looks like it scales really well but still you will run out of voltage.

48x (or anywhere 47-49x) looks pretty good for a 24/7 overclock though. Those temps are actually really low for those overclocks.


----------



## scanferr

Despite achieving 4.8GHz, I am going to use 4.5 at 1.12V for 24/7. I found this to be the right voltage and it's 99.9% stable







While gaming it's always around 50ºC so I don't think it's that bad.

Now one more question, which C-states should I enable? Will I notice a performance decrement or just power saving?


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Your temps are really good so it _shouldn't_be a problem. But it's probably more accurate to say 4.8 ghz at 1.29 volts, because that's what it actually had available to maintain stability. It may be stable with less voltage, but you'd have to lower it a bit to know. The main thing is that now you realize that it can boost voltages given certain conditions , that might keep you out of trouble in the future.


Thats it for 4.8Ghz lowest is its stable at is 1.235v. Interesting that it boosts 1.29v for a split second. Let me done some more testing with different power modes.


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> Despite achieving 4.8GHz, I am going to use 4.5 at 1.12V for 24/7. I found this to be the right voltage and it's 99.9% stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While gaming it's always around 50ºC so I don't think it's that bad.
> 
> Now one more question, which C-states should I enable? Will I notice a performance decrement or just power saving?


4.5 at 1.12V for 24/7 is sweet. C-States are power saving so i'm not sure what effect it will have on a Manual 24/7 OC. They should be disabled for a 24/7 OC?


----------



## scanferr

I read this thread and the Haswell one, specially the OPs and I think it's fine enabling the C-States. But I go into BIOS and I see so many that I don't know which one should I enable.

C1E, C3, C6 and C7.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> I read this thread and the Haswell one, specially the OPs and I think it's fine enabling the C-States. But I go into BIOS and I see so many that I don't know which one should I enable.
> 
> C1E, C3, C6 and C7.


You can enable all of those, along with EIST.


----------



## Technodox

Turning off hyper-threading with 4.5Ghz and 4.0Ghz Cache both at 1.200v did work well. GPU was able to get to 110% with gaming. I noticed that the cores would not overclock any differently with HT than without. 4.7Ghz was still the max, same volts. Also did HT gaming and no performance loss.


----------



## Piospi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> I read this thread and the Haswell one, specially the OPs and I think it's fine enabling the C-States. But I go into BIOS and I see so many that I don't know which one should I enable.
> 
> C1E, C3, C6 and C7.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You can enable all of those, along with EIST.


I asked about that and didn't get answers....phuck logic...


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Adaptive voltage and LLC can push it much higher than the VID, gotta pay attention to it in HWINFO etc to know whats really goin on under a load.


Alright, I've decided to run (yolo) a Manual VID, i didn't like the little minor fluctuation that was been created in adaptive after you'd pointed it out, thinking about it i'd rather keep it a solid 1.235v.

Manual VID 4.8Ghz 1.235v, 4.5Mhz Cache 1.215v Input 1.840 LLC 4, EIST on, C-States Auto.

Just passed a 10x H.264 RealBench, test to check, to be Accurately 1.235v now


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Adaptive voltage and LLC can push it much higher than the VID, gotta pay attention to it in HWINFO etc to know whats really goin on under a load.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I've decided to run (yolo) a Manual VID, i didn't like the little minor fluctuation that was been created in adaptive after you'd pointed it out, thinking about it i'd rather keep it a solid 1.235v.
> 
> Manual VID 4.8Ghz 1.235v, 4.5Mhz Cache 1.215v Input 1.840 LLC 4, EIST on, C-States Auto.
> 
> Just passed a 10x H.264 RealBench, test to check, to be Accurately 1.235v now
Click to expand...

Very nice


----------



## scanferr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You can enable all of those, along with EIST.


Thanks, did that. But the voltages don't seem to decrease when, for example, I leave my computer on idle for some time. At least not on HWInfo.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Adaptive voltage and LLC can push it much higher than the VID, gotta pay attention to it in HWINFO etc to know whats really goin on under a load.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I've decided to run (yolo) a Manual VID, i didn't like the little minor fluctuation that was been created in adaptive after you'd pointed it out, thinking about it i'd rather keep it a solid 1.235v.
> 
> Manual VID 4.8Ghz 1.235v, 4.5Mhz Cache 1.215v Input 1.840 LLC 4, EIST on, C-States Auto.
> 
> Just passed a 10x H.264 RealBench, test to check, to be Accurately 1.235v now
Click to expand...

Oops, I just noticed your score is terribly low for the clockspeed you are running, something has to be a bit jacked up. Wonder what is going on there? Do you have HT disabled?


----------



## ali13245

Hey guys l, Im having a huge issue right now. I just a BSOD, now I just restarted any my temps just spiked up to 80-85c under load. I was getting 60-65 avg before. Can someone please help me?


----------



## scanferr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Hey guys l, Im having a huge issue right now. I just a BSOD, now I just restarted any my temps just spiked up to 80-85c under load. I was getting 60-65 avg before. Can someone please help me?


CPU? Voltages? Frequency? System?


----------



## ali13245

4790k 4.7GHz @1.272V (back at stock now) msi z97 gaming 7 mobo, gtx 980 slli, 16gb ram


----------



## ali13245

I Went back to stock, and my temps seem to be normal again. Do you guys know what could have caused this?


----------



## scanferr

What were you doing when it BSOD?

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jason4207

What kind of CPU cooler? Is there a chance the mount came loose?

What is your basis of comparison? Did you run the same version of the same software in both cases?


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Oops, I just noticed your score is terribly low for the clockspeed you are running, something has to be a bit jacked up. Wonder what is going on there? Do you have HT disabled?


Yes HT Disabled, reason is i'm mainly a gamer CS:GO doesn't run too good with HT. I'll re-enable once i need to.

Here is a video with HT i recorded a while ago. Though at 4.8Ghz here, its actually a solid 4.96Ghz, 4.6Mhz cache chip.


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> You can probably get 5.0 at 1.4v or so, and/or with a lot more input voltage. You'll be pushing 90 though.
> 
> When you say you are stable with a 1 core 5.0 ghz oc...I don't know how you can be sure. There's no way to stress that to ensure you found the single core that is the point of failure causing instability. Although lower temps will raise stability slightly as well.
> 
> The haswell voltage wall isn't a single point you can't get past, it's the way haswell chips will require exponentially more voltage for each multiplier after 1.2v. Your chip looks like it scales really well but still you will run out of voltage.
> 
> 48x (or anywhere 47-49x) looks pretty good for a 24/7 overclock though. Those temps are actually really low for those overclocks.


Went ahead and tried again last night - 1.42V for a 5.0ghz trial. . . failed. I can boot into windows with 1.375v at 50x on the multiplier, but it crashes the second the cpu starts taking on certain tasks. At 1.42 volts, the temperature rose to 88 C during the start of a stress test, 20 seconds in the system crashed with a voltage error. I KNOW going over 1.42 will cause the temperatures to give me issues. I have a higher powered fan arriving this evening, and will make a wind tunnel to separate the fan and the radiator out of one of my old 120mm fans. Just need to pick up some longer hardware. Once I do this, I should see enough temperature drop to push 1.45v without reaching TJmax (kill point and not the store). Worst case I have an awesome overclocker at 4.9ghz with good temps. Best case scenario, I delid my DC and see a 20C drop and best the 5.0ghz mark later.


----------



## fyzzz

How much voltage can you really push into these cpu's? I have a 4690k under a custom loop and got through cinebench at 4.9 at 1.41 and 2.0 input voltage. I feel like that voltage is a bit high, but temps were around 65c. I am at 4.7 with 1.27v and 1.9 input voltage right now so the big jump to 4,9 really doesn't make sense but still.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> *How much voltage can you really push into these cpu's?* I have a 4690k under a custom loop and got through cinebench at 4.9 at 1.41 and 2.0 input voltage. I feel like that voltage is a bit high, but temps were around 65c. I am at 4.7 with 1.27v and 1.9 input voltage right now so the big jump to 4,9 really doesn't make sense but still.


You will get some very different opinions of what is safe. You not kill the chip as long as you stay at 1.45v or below.

Haswell degradation is very debatable so the below info is my personal opinion and how I run my hw/dc cpus.

1.3v and below is safe without question. If you are loading the cpu for extended periods such as folding This is what I shoot for my 24/7.

Gaming, benching and loads that are only pushing the cpu hard for part of the day 1.35v-1.4v will be fine.

Many have ran 1.4v under heavy loads with no issues. Many also claim thier cpu degraded at this voltage and is no longer stable requiring them to drop back 100mhz or add more vcore.

I tend to lean twards the safe side. Hope this info helps.


----------



## fyzzz

Results/Settings at 4.9 GHZ


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> First post: Actually created an account for some mobile GPU stuff with my 980m, and then my 970, but now I decided that overclocking the laptop was so much fun I wanted to build a desktop platform for overclocking.
> 
> Right now I'm running a Devils canyon i7 4790k with dual GTX 970 ran in SLI on an Asus Maximus VII Hero z97 mobo - *I have 2 dual channel kits of Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400 MHz ram installed (16 kit, and 8gb kit: 24Gb total @ 2400 MHz, 11,13,13,31 timings)*. Cooling is done in a Phantom Original case with dual 200mm top exhaust. 140mm Corsair AF from intake and dual 120mm Corsair AF side in takes. snipped length


The bolded portion is costing you performance. You should remove the 8gb set. The motherboard can only run single channel with that configuration.


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> The bolded portion is costing you performance. You should remove the 8gb set. The motherboard can only run single channel with that configuration.


You are incorrect - both channels are running in dual. Verified this within the computer itself.


----------



## reptileexperts

*using CPU-id CPU-Z to verify channel operations*


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> *using CPU-id CPU-Z to verify channel operations*


I would not trust cpuz. it just counts how many slots are populated.

Run a memory benchmark like aida64 and compare both configurations. Cinebenchr15 is rather memory depended too.

At most this might be costing you 5-7% if it is in single channel.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> The bolded portion is costing you performance. You should remove the 8gb set. The motherboard can only run single channel with that configuration.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I would not trust cpuz. it just counts how many slots are populated.
> 
> Run a memory benchmark like aida64 and compare both configurations. Cinebenchr15 is rather memory depended too.
> 
> At most this might be costing you 5-7% if it is in single channel.


Its dual channel

Only way to run single channel on 4dimm slots is either by running
a) 1 or 3 sticks of ram or
b) different density on different channel aka A1,B1

Running mix density just changes timings or trfc in this case with the possibbility or looser twcl with looser rtl . Hence you will get higher latency on aida. Read/write etc on aidastill back to timings n subtimings etc.

Dual channel as long a1 n b1 or a2 n b2 are the same density.. Its dual channel as in this case with 4|8|4|8 or 8|4|8|4. What suprises me on his setup the twcl to cl pairing with rtl could be stable at 2400c11.


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Its dual channel
> 
> Only way to run single channel on 4dimm slots is either by running
> a) 1 or 3 sticks of ram or
> b) different density on different channel aka A1,B1
> 
> Running mix density just changes timings or trfc in this case with the possibbility or looser twcl with looser rtl . Hence you will get higher latency on aida. Read/write etc on aidastill back to timings n subtimings etc.
> 
> Dual channel as long a1 n b1 or a2 n b2 are the same density.. Its dual channel as in this case with 4|8|4|8 or 8|4|8|4. What suprises me on his setup the twcl to cl pairing with rtl could be stable at 2400c11.


Timings are at 11,13, 13 ,31* irrc @ 2400Mhz. I'm not at the computer to double check it right now. in SDP under CPU-z it registers as running in single or dual channel - not simply "hey you have ram in slot a1 or b1 . . . " Thus it can confirm it is running optimally. I render massive images in PS CC and work with massive catalogs in lightroom CC as a professional photographer. I don't always use this setup for my work, but it is on my photography network drives. If my setup yielded lower performance, I would have noticed I'm certain.

Cheers.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> *Its dual channel*
> 
> Only way to run single channel on 4dimm slots is either by running
> a) 1 or 3 sticks of ram or
> b) different density on different channel aka A1,B1
> 
> Running mix density just changes timings or trfc in this case with the possibbility or looser twcl with looser rtl . Hence you will get higher latency on aida. Read/write etc on aidastill back to timings n subtimings etc.
> 
> Dual channel as long a1 n b1 or a2 n b2 are the same density.. Its dual channel as in this case with 4|8|4|8 or 8|4|8|4. What suprises me on his setup the twcl to cl pairing with rtl could be stable at 2400c11.


Thanks for clarifing that. These newer chipsets suprise me again.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> *Its dual channel*
> 
> Only way to run single channel on 4dimm slots is either by running
> a) 1 or 3 sticks of ram or
> b) different density on different channel aka A1,B1
> 
> Running mix density just changes timings or trfc in this case with the possibbility or looser twcl with looser rtl . Hence you will get higher latency on aida. Read/write etc on aidastill back to timings n subtimings etc.
> 
> Dual channel as long a1 n b1 or a2 n b2 are the same density.. Its dual channel as in this case with 4|8|4|8 or 8|4|8|4. What suprises me on his setup the twcl to cl pairing with rtl could be stable at 2400c11.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarifing that. These newer chipsets suprise me again.
Click to expand...

I have to wonder what the AIDA 64 scores would be , 4 dimms populated with 2x4 ,2x8 vs 2x8gb populated.


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have to wonder what the AIDA 64 scores would be , 4 dimms populated with 2x4 ,2x8 vs 2x8gb populated.


I'll try them in both configs by the weekend. Or maybe tomorrow when I rework my radiator.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have to wonder what the AIDA 64 scores would be , 4 dimms populated with 2x4 ,2x8 vs 2x8gb populated.


24g 1866mhz g.sniper (2x8g + 2x4g)


16g 1866mhz g.sniper (2x8g)


8g 1866mhz g.sniper (2x4g)


12g Single Channel 1866mhz g.sniper (1x8g + 1x4g)


Thank you for this exercise. Found I need to study my on board DIMM disable switches more.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I have to wonder what the AIDA 64 scores would be , 4 dimms populated with 2x4 ,2x8 vs 2x8gb populated.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try them in both configs by the weekend. Or maybe tomorrow when I rework my radiator.
Click to expand...

Please don't trouble yourself on my account - i could run a test for myself now that I think about it









Edit: Someone beat me to it , by seconds....lol
Thanks for the info


----------



## Sheyster

I de-lidded my processor a few days ago:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide/28780#post_24347561

I saw a nice 12 Deg C drop which I didn't expect.









I am curious to know what folks who are running 5 GHz 4790K's are using for VCORE and VCCIN? I'm able to boot into Windows at 5 GHz with 1.32v, 1.950v VCCIN. It's not stable (using Realbench) though. Just thought I'd check in to see what others are using for a similar OC. If the mood strikes me, I'll upgrade my cooling and run 5 GHz 24/7, assuming I can get it stable at a decent VCORE.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I de-lidded my processor a few days ago:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide/28780#post_24347561
> 
> I saw a nice 12 Deg C drop which I didn't expect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious to know what folks who are running 5 GHz 4790K's are using for VCORE and VCCIN? I'm able to boot into Windows at 5 GHz with 1.32v, 1.950v VCCIN. It's not stable (using Realbench) though. Just thought I'd check in to see what others are using for a similar OC. If the mood strikes me, I'll upgrade my cooling and run 5 GHz 24/7, assuming I can get it stable at a decent VCORE.


I run my 4790k at 4.8ghz 1.245v 1.8v input 24/7. it is stable at 5ghz 1.365v 1.9v input.

It was able to game and pass benchmarks cinebenchr15/x264/xtu/Realbench but I would not run any longterm stress tests at that vcore. I dont intend to run it 24/7.

I may bump it to 4.9ghz 1.32v a little later though. I feel more comfortable stressing at that vcore.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I run my 4790k at 4.8ghz 1.245v 1.8v input 24/7. it is stable at 5ghz 1.365v 1.9v input.
> 
> It was able to game and pass benchmarks cinebenchr15/x264/xtu/Realbench but I would not run any longterm stress tests at that vcore. I dont intend to run it 24/7.
> 
> I may bump it to 4.9ghz 1.32v a little later though. I feel more comfortable stressing at that vcore.


Thanks, +rep. I just need it to be Realbench stable (1 hour) and gaming stable (2-3 hours).

As things stand now, at 4.8 GHz/1.26v nothing crashes it.


----------



## Sheyster

I'm doing some research on optimal VCCIN, and came across this:

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=108373

Thought you guys might find it interesting. Seems to apply mainly to DC procs. YMMV.


----------



## benjamen50

Ugh, I don't understand why my overclock on my i7 4790K suddenly becomes unstable from a bios update. I'm going to stick back to stock settings for now. Not like I need the overclock.


----------



## LagunaX

On my Asrock Extreme6 I need 1.9v and 1.2v for 4.8-4.9ghz stable, tried for 5ghz stress testing at 1.32v but failed so didn't push any further since I am on air.
Seems these Asrock boards sometime need slightly higher voltages for the same chip compare to an Asus board, I've seen this in the past also.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> On my Asrock Extreme6 I need 1.9v and 1.2v for 4.8-4.9ghz stable, tried for 5ghz stress testing at 1.32v but failed so didn't push any further since I am on air.
> Seems these Asrock boards sometime need slightly higher voltages for the same chip compare to an Asus board, I've seen this in the past also.


I'm pretty sure in that HWbot forum link I posted, the OP (@Splave) is using an ASRock OC Formula board. What happens when you lower your VCCIN to 1.6-ish ?


----------



## benjamen50

Okay, I got a stable 4.7 GHz overclock, had to downclock my 2400 MHz ram overclock back to 1866 MHz with X.M.P. I tried to do 4.8 GHz overclock but couldn't get it stable. I got a question though. What does it mean when the computer just shuts off completely when running a AIDA 64 stress test on 4.8 GHz, is that normal for instability?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Okay, I got a stable 4.7 GHz overclock, had to downclock my 2400 MHz ram overclock back to 1866 MHz with X.M.P. I tried to do 4.8 GHz overclock but couldn't get it stable. I got a question though. What does it mean when the computer just shuts off completely when running a AIDA 64 stress test on 4.8 GHz, is that normal for instability?


Sounds a little like something hit a power or thermal limit but I could be wrong.


----------



## electro2u

Not sure but it would most likely be MB VRM were overloaded


----------



## LagunaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm pretty sure in that HWbot forum link I posted, the OP (@Splave) is using an ASRock OC Formula board. What happens when you lower your VCCIN to 1.6-ish ?


Fails stress immediately at 1.8v and after 15 min at 1.85v at 4.8ghz on my Asrock Extreme6.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Sounds a little like something hit a power or thermal limit but I could be wrong.


it could be. It also could simply not be stable though. I have seen more vcore fix shutdowns.


----------



## benjamen50

Well I do have my VRM load line calibration, LLC and etc all set to Extreme, eXm Perf. Should I not be doing that? VRM temperatures seem to be reading 68°C, I'm reading this off of HWMonitor64 'VR T2', I'm using a GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK by the way. I also just recently replaced my PSU cable with green cable mods ones but I doubt they are the cause of the issue.

Edit: Forgot to say, the complete shut off gets the computer to turn on again after it happens.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> Fails stress immediately at 1.8v and after 15 min at 1.85v at 4.8ghz on my Asrock Extreme6.


GTK, thanks. I'm going to play with it tonight, see how low I can go.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Sounds a little like something hit a power or thermal limit but I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> it could be. It also could simply not be stable though. I have seen more vcore fix shutdowns.
Click to expand...

My perspective is influenced by Vishera's behavior at high clocks, I'd certainly take your opinion over mine in the case of these chips .


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My perspective is influenced by Vishera's behavior at high clocks, I'd certainly take your opinion over mine in the case of these chips .


sometimes the haswell/DC will bsod and restart almost instantly. When you get back in you can get the bsod code. If it has no code at all when u get back in My first thought is the psu or heat caused it.

If the mobo is high end like asus rog z87/97 then they are capable of taking these cpu to 8ghz. So it likley is not overloaded unless it is much weaker than 8 phase.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My perspective is influenced by Vishera's behavior at high clocks, I'd certainly take your opinion over mine in the case of these chips .


Could just be me but I've had shutdowns when running really unstable memory clocks/timings.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Could just be me but I've had shutdowns when running really unstable memory clocks/timings.


not just you. It is another possibility but it is easy to rule out. Just drop to 1600 9-9-9-24-1 temporarily.


----------



## benjamen50

Well I can also add in that I reach about 91°C in a AIDA64 stress test, EVGA Supernova P2 1200W and seeing as this motherboard is a 6+2 phase, I guess that's good enough?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> My perspective is influenced by Vishera's behavior at high clocks, I'd certainly take your opinion over mine in the case of these chips .
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes the haswell/DC will bsod and restart almost instantly. When you get back in you can get the bsod code. If it has no code at all when u get back in My first thought is the psu or heat caused it.
> 
> If the mobo is high end like asus rog z87/97 then they are capable of taking these cpu to 8ghz. So it likley is not overloaded unless it is much weaker than 8 phase.
Click to expand...

In the case of my CHV-Z , if you didn't tick the "ignore cpu voltage" tab in bios, it would blackscreen when drawing more than 1.68 volts , didn't know if there are similar features on these boards or not.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> In the case of my CHV-Z , if you didn't tick the "ignore cpu voltage" tab in bios, it would blackscreen when drawing more than 1.68 volts , didn't know if there are similar features on these boards or not.


These cpus would "blackscreen" permanently at 1.68v unless using ln2.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> In the case of my CHV-Z , if you didn't tick the "ignore cpu voltage" tab in bios, it would blackscreen when drawing more than 1.68 volts , didn't know if there are similar features on these boards or not.
> 
> 
> 
> These cpus would "blackscreen" permanently at 1.68v unless using ln2.
Click to expand...

hehe yup
I noticed that in bios when I choose over 1.3 volts to the cpu , the value turns red. ( on the z87 mpower )


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Well I can also add in that I reach about 91°C in a AIDA64 stress test, EVGA Supernova P2 1200W and seeing as this motherboard is a 6+2 phase, I guess that's good enough?


Your reset could be so many things. Did you use a saved oc profile after you updated your BIOS? Not sure if it still applies, but in the past it was advised to re-enter your oc settings manually after a BIOS update. Write them down, and then re-enter them. Then save over your previous oc profile. Still might require some adjustment to get stable again.

Why did you update your BIOS? If it ain't broke, don't "fix" it.

Sounds like you also moved some things around in your case, so even more variables to consider. Ocing is not always so quick and simple. It is a complicated balancing act. I've spent over a month tweaking settings before, but I actually enjoy the tweaking part more than playing games sometimes!


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason4207*
> 
> Your reset could be so many things. Did you use a saved oc profile after you updated your BIOS? Not sure if it still applies, but in the past it was advised to re-enter your oc settings manually after a BIOS update. Write them down, and then re-enter them. Then save over your previous oc profile. Still might require some adjustment to get stable again.
> 
> Why did you update your BIOS? If it ain't broke, don't "fix" it.
> 
> Sounds like you also moved some things around in your case, so even more variables to consider. Ocing is not always so quick and simple. It is a complicated balancing act. I've spent over a month tweaking settings before, but I actually enjoy the tweaking part more than playing games sometimes!


I had to redo all my bios settings, I have them all written down. I updated my bios because for some reason my main bios decided to crap itself. I couldn't get it to boot with clear CMOS. So I switched to backup bios and flashed both bioses with the latest one. I'll probably recheck all the wires later.


----------



## fisher6

My 4790k has been stable at 4.8Ghz for months at 1.285 I think. Yesterday, i tried to go for 5GHz just for fun. I managed to get it stable at 1.395 on the core, 35 uncore ratio. I had to mess with other settings other than the Vcore to get it stable. I think I can still tweak the settings and maybe reduce the core voltage. Do you guys think I should try to keep this for 24/7 or just revert back to 4.8. I'm not sure how much effect I will see in games and day to day use vs the added voltage and faster degredation of the CPU. Any opinions?

EDIT: I'm running a custom loop so cooling isn't a problem. Temps are around 75C when benching (100% load).


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I had to mess with other settings other than the Vcore to get it stable.


Which other settings did u change?

Regarding 5 Ghz, it's a nice number but most games will not be CPU limited when using a 970 combined with a 4.8Ghz 4790K. So probably very little advantage over 4.8 Ghz. Maybe just settle for 4.9 which should be stable around 1.33v and gain 'peace of mind' regarding possible degradation


----------



## fleetfeather

scaling from 4.9 and above is very lacklustre.


----------



## fisher6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> Which other settings did u change?
> 
> Regarding 5 Ghz, it's a nice number but most games will not be CPU limited when using a 970 combined with a 4.8Ghz 4790K. So probably very little advantage over 4.8 Ghz. Maybe just settle for 4.9 which should be stable around 1.33v and gain 'peace of mind' regarding possible degradation


Thanks for the reply. Btw, I'm running a Galax GTX 980 Ti HOF at 1500 (need to update my sig). I changed the VCCIN, Ring input voltage, cache ratio to 35 and SA voltage.


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> I'm running a Galax GTX 980 Ti HOF at 1500 (need to update my sig). I changed the VCCIN, Ring input voltage, cache ratio to 35 and SA voltage.


Ok, the 980TI is a great combination ofc. Still, going from 4.9 to 5.0 Ghz will yield a maximum of 2% improvement. And if u have to lower cache ratio for that then even less. So 4.9 might be good for 24/7 and 5.0 for some benches and screenies









And thanks for the info on the other settings. They are essentially the same I need to change when reaching the limits of my CPU.


----------



## fisher6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> Ok, the 980TI is a great combination ofc. Still, going from 4.9 to 5.0 Ghz will yield a maximum of 2% improvement. And if u have to lower cache ratio for that then even less. So 4.9 might be good for 24/7 and 5.0 for some benches and screenies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks for the info on the other settings. They are essentially the same I need to change when reaching the limits of my CPU.


Sweet, I guess I will settle for 4.9 then and lower the voltage a little bit and call it a day.


----------



## v1ral

2 hours RealBench enough to deem settings stable?


----------



## fleetfeather

depends. do you game/encode for a maximum of 2 hours per session?


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> depends. do you game/encode for a maximum of 2 hours per session?


Most of the time....
I mostly play SC2 and some Diablo...


----------



## fleetfeather

then perhaps it's enough. try gaming.

stability testing is only ever an approximation of stability. once you've got an idea of what's working using a stress test, your next step is to see how stable you are in your everyday tasks.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> depends. do you game/encode for a maximum of 2 hours per session?


That logic is terrible. Crashes are random, they do not increase in likelihood with a longer continuous use of the cpu. Think of it as simply a percentage chance to crash during each 10 minute period of testing.

Two hours is enough to determine stability at low multiplier/voltage, but not at high multiplier.

If you don't mind crashing during a game though, you can just proceed straight to gaming.


----------



## v1ral

Well I'm stressing with x264 x20 runs and so far so good.

Quick question how is everyone overclocking ram on these?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Well I'm stressing with x264 x20 runs and so far so good.
> 
> Quick question how is everyone overclocking ram on these?


I just bought a 2133MHz kit and ran XMP settings.


----------



## Dan-H

This is what I'm doing.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1570386/ddr3-1600-cl7-to-ddr3-2133-or-2400-where-is-the-best-place-to-get-complete-timings/10#post_24353450

I had 1600 CL7 that is now at 2400 CL10. The XMP timings on the memory didn't help as they were two sets of 1600/CL7 timings


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> That logic is terrible. Crashes are random, they do not increase in likelihood with a longer continuous use of the cpu. Think of it as simply a percentage chance to crash during each 10 minute period of testing.
> 
> Two hours is enough to determine stability at low multiplier/voltage, but not at high multiplier.
> 
> If you don't mind crashing during a game though, you can just proceed straight to gaming.


Increase the sample size; reduce the random error.

You've decided 2 hours as some arbitrary cut-off point? Please link me to some sort of study that has suggested this to be true haha... My inference above is based merely on the 'foundations of univariate statistics', so I'm pretty sure I'm good for proof.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Increase the sample size; reduce the random error.
> 
> You've decided 2 hours as some arbitrary cut-off point? Please link me to some sort of study that has suggested this to be true haha... My inference above is based merely on the 'foundations of univariate statistics', so I'm pretty sure I'm good for proof.


IMO if you are only gaming, then more than 30 mins of cpu stress is pointless, and real game time of fluctuating loads is better after that. If you are vido or cadd rendering for hours at a time and dont want to loose your progress, then 8-12 hours of stressing is more suitable. Do what you are comfortable with and revisit if it fails, and most of all have fun gaming instead of stressing.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> IMO if you are only gaming, then more than 30 mins of cpu stress is pointless, and real game time of fluctuating loads is better after that. If you are vido or cadd rendering for hours at a time and dont want to loose your progress, then 8-12 hours of stressing is more suitable. Do what you are comfortable with and revisit if it fails, and most of all have fun gaming instead of stressing.


I'm not a fan of your stance if-only due to the suggestion that gaming sessions don't involve the risk of loosing progress. If i'm pushing for high rating in some sort of online format (be it a MOBA ladder, an MMO raid progression, etc.), progress can easily be lost.

I do however agree with the notion of stress-testing for approximation purposes, wherein the 'approximation effort' is relevant to your real-world usage.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I'm not a fan of your stance if-only due to the suggestion that gaming sessions don't involve the risk of loosing progress. If i'm pushing for high rating in some sort of online format (be it a MOBA ladder, an MMO raid progression, etc.), progress can easily be lost.
> 
> I do however agree with the notion of stress-testing for approximation purposes, wherein the 'approximation effort' is relevant to your real-world usage.


You have a fair point about loosing game progress being more detrimental depending on the game. It's been awhile since I've played a game without a quicksave button. I will also agree with the idea that more testing is always better than less testing wherever possible.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Increase the sample size; reduce the random error.
> 
> You've decided 2 hours as some arbitrary cut-off point? Please link me to some sort of study that has suggested this to be true haha... My inference above is based merely on the 'foundations of univariate statistics', so I'm pretty sure I'm good for proof.


I think you misunderstand; I'm not the one who said 2 hours.

I can only give examples from my own 4690k.

At 42x and 1.09V, 2 hours of x264 is enough to determine stability with a high confidence.

At 46x and 1.285V, it takes 24 or more hours of x264 to determine stability with a high confidence.

At 30x and .80V, it takes about 60 seconds of x264 to determine stability with a high confidence. If it doesn't crash within the first minute of stressing, it probably won't crash ever.

At 20x and .64V, stress tests aren't necessary. .64V is rock solid stable and .63V isn't even stable enough to enter the bios to change the voltage; I had to do a cmos reset.

If you're gaming, there is no point in worrying about how long you stress test. Worst case you don't stress long enough and crash during a game. Boo hoo. Just go ahead and play your game and run some more stress tests later when you're watching a movie or something.

The point of your logic I object to is where you said stress testing for X hours was okay if you only game in X hour sessions. The length of your gaming sessions has no impact on the likelihood of crashing during gaming or on the importance of doing stress tests. If you are running a tight overclock (i.e. trying to get away with the absolute minimum voltage) at high voltage/multiplier where crashing is very random, and you stress test for X hours and passed, you can probably assume you had a 50-50 chance of passing and got lucky. Play a CPU intensive game for 2X hours (in sessions of however long you want) and you'll have a 75% chance of crashing.

If you really want true stability, you should probably pass 24 hours of stress testing and then drop all your multipliers by 1. But that's not very much fun.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm doing some research on optimal VCCIN, and came across this:
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=108373
> 
> Thought you guys might find it interesting. Seems to apply mainly to DC procs. YMMV.


Thanks for this, I hadn't heard about this for the DC CPUs.


----------



## jdorje

I dropped my input voltage to 1.5 once without thinking. Instant freeze, no bsod. That was probably with a vcore around 0.8.


----------



## fyzzz

I tried 1.4v and 1.5 input at 4.9 ghz and no crash or bsod yet, booted just fine into windows. Now i must test stability.


----------



## v1ral

So I should stress longer*I know longer the better*, however I gotta use the pc sometime.

I mainly use Realbench, XTU,OCCT and x264 with a few Cinebench runs here and there. I actually use Cinebench to see if I'm in the ballpark with settings which has worked out for me.
To add though, I've tried going to 4.8ghz @1.315 VID everything the same with my 4.7ghz overclock and was playing SC2 smoothly with no crashes at all, BUT if I stress test with x264 my temps spike to more than 90's, I comfortable with up to 95c, but beyond that I just stop.

I too have tried lower uncore voltages with varying effects on testing e.g if it's too low I either freeze or it doesn't boot at all. But with my chip though +4-6 from VID works, although I haven't "stressed" longer that 2-4 hours of anything.

Some have replied to my comments saying "if you can pass XXXX for 2-X hours I should be good to go, BUT when I used to stream on Twitch I would crash mid to late game*SC2*. I would just bump VID +.02 or just round up and be good e.g 1.215 to 1.22 VID.

This is what I've come to and it seems that 4.7Ghz is my limit which I want to get passed be it with Delidding and/or adding more radiators, deilidding being the cheaper option, although some same I shouldn't if my Vcore is in bigger increments going higher than 4.7Ghz.


----------



## blackhole2013

Originally Posted by Sheyster View Post

I'm doing some research on optimal VCCIN, and came across this:

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=108373

Thought you guys might find it interesting. Seems to apply mainly to DC procs. YMMV.

wow this really works I got my 4790k to 4.9 ghz running VCCIN at 1.5 and core voltage 1.4 .. I have never had my chip stable at 4.9 ....


----------



## jdorje

I don't think there's any point pushing to 90 for stress testing. I usually stop at 80. If you want to go that high just test out stability in the real world.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I don't think there's any point pushing to 90 for stress testing. I usually stop at 80. If you want to go that high just test out stability in the real world.


x264 is the suggested stress test. It has real world type load and temps.

I always setup my system to stay around 70c max in x264. That leaves some overhead incase ambient is up a few degrees.


----------



## Thrillsy

Whats all this bubble about crazy low VCCIN?


----------



## blahtibla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Originally Posted by Sheyster View Post
> 
> I'm doing some research on optimal VCCIN, and came across this:
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=108373
> 
> Thought you guys might find it interesting. Seems to apply mainly to DC procs. YMMV.
> 
> wow this really works I got my 4790k to 4.9 ghz running VCCIN at 1.5 and core voltage 1.4 .. I have never had my chip stable at 4.9 ....


Wierd. My 4790k throttles (reported by Intel XTU) with 1.5 VCCIN and 1.330 Vcore at 4.8Ghz.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> Whats all this bubble about crazy low VCCIN?


\

Just tested on mine.

4.8GHz, 1.3v VCore. Dropped my VCIn from 2.0v to 1.55v, BSOD loading OCCT, raised it to 1.65V and passed 30min OCCT linpack AND raised my score on Realbench benchmark. Crazy!!


----------



## ChaosAD

I aslo tested dropping my VCCIN from 1.8v to 1.6v ([email protected]) and it runs perfect. It dropped my max core temps by a couple of C but i noticed that it raised the power consumption by a few watts. Have you noticed something similar? The more i drop VCCIN the more power cpu draw i get!


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> I aslo tested dropping my VCCIN from 1.8v to 1.6v ([email protected]) and it runs perfect. It dropped my max core temps by a couple of C but i noticed that it raised the power consumption by a few watts. Have you noticed something similar? The more i drop VCCIN the more power cpu draw i get!


I remember when running my tests @ 4.9Ghz 1.317v 1.850v to pass H.264 x10 RealBench. After 1.3v it needs a boost for stability for sure.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> I remember when running my tests @ 4.9Ghz 1.317v 1.850v to pass H.264 x10 RealBench. After 1.3v it needs a boost for stability for sure, maybe less.


At 46x and 1.285v I am stable with 1.85v input, but not with 1.75v. At 47x and 1.36v I am stable with 2.15v input, but not with 2.05v.

Is the claim here that I might be stable with 1.5v input but not 2.05v? What could be the reasoning for that?


----------



## ChaosAD

.


----------



## LostParticle

It seems to work on my system, too. Win 10 Pro.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







To keep VCCin at 1.55V I had to drop my Uncore (Cache) ratio from x44 (1.250V) to x42 (1.2V). It's all right.

Ambient temp = 29.3C -- CPU cooler : Noctua NH-U14S two fan set up, not at their full speeds, as you can see. Open air rig. I've also reduced System Agent V.


----------



## jdorje

Okay more questions.

* Is there any danger to too low input voltage/vccin? Doesn't seem like there could be.

* Is there any *benefit* to lower input voltage? In all my tests there's no difference in temps from lowering it.

Looks like I'll have some time to play around with it this afternoon.


----------



## LagunaX

Tried 1.5v, 1.55v, and 1.6v.
All would fail x264 stress testing after a few runs.
.


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> * Is there any danger to too low input voltage/vccin? Doesn't seem like there could be.
> 
> * Is there any *benefit* to lower input voltage? In all my tests there's no difference in temps from lowering it.


I dont think there is any danger with it. I read somewhere that its healthier for the cpu if the vccin is closer to the vcore. With my cpu folding i had a 2-4C temp drop across the cores reducing it from 1.8 to 1.6v but i saw a 2-3w increase in cpu draw for every 0.05v i reduce it. If anyone else care to test it also!


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> I dont think there is any danger with it. I read somewhere that its healthier for the cpu if the vccin is closer to the vcore. With my cpu folding i had a 2-4C temp drop across the cores reducing it from 1.8 to 1.6v but i saw a 2-3w increase in cpu draw for every 0.05v i reduce it. If anyone else care to test it also!


I also have seen that with reduced input voltage the motherboard reports higher cpu power draw. However, temps remain the same and I tested it at the wall where there was no wattage difference. So, it's obviously a reporting error.


----------



## ChaosAD

I also thought that this should be an error. How is it possible to have more power draw with less voltage? So its nice to comfirm from another user


----------



## jdorje

Okay I'm tweaking input voltage now to see what happens.

All tests on my 4690k at 46x with 1.285V vid, 41x uncore, 1.15V v-uncore, and +.05V to ia/sa-a/sa-d. All of my crashes here are straight freezes, no bsod report at all (at least not in the time I've sat around waiting to see if one would pop up).

1.80V - this is my everyday voltage. I actually have written down on my sheet that 1.85V is needed and both "auto" (1.75) and 1.8V is not enough. But I've been on 1.8V for a while apparently with no problems, including a fair number of stress tests recently as I repositioned my radiator. Just to test I ran one loop of x264, which passed obviously with max temps around 71C (but one loop is nowhere near enough to max out my water temps so it would continue to rise).

1.39V - according to the post linked, input voltage .1V higher than core voltage is the place to check. It actually booted but crashed while I was opening firefox.

1.45V - Temps actually seem a little lower as I started the stress test, but it still crashed in under 5 minutes. My motherboard actually reported about ~20W higher than it did at 1.8V.

1.45V with turbo llc - crashed after about 10 minutes. Which is better I guess? But then I ran 1.45V with turbo again later and it passed a full loop, so that's 1 crash in about 25 minutes.

1.55V with high llc - the motherboard reports even higher CPU package power here than at 1.45V. 141W! But temps are still the same, or maybe lower even. Passed one loop of x264 maxing out CPU cores at 70C and CPU package at 69C. Ran a couple benchmarks to determine performance was as it should be. It's just one loop, but still surprising.

1.55V with auto llc - crashed at the very end of one loop of x264. Not sure if this is worse than with high LLC or not.

1.45V with high LLC - crashed in under a minute

1.50V with high LLC - passed two loops (didn't really mean to run it twice).

1.65V with high LLC - passed one loop

My conclusion so far is that low input voltage is pretty stable, but I see no evidence that it's more stable than higher input voltage. In the past I've needed quite a bit of stress testing to conclude that a certain input voltage is stable so I do not conclude much from a single loop.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> I also thought that this should be an error. How is it possible to have more power draw with less voltage? So its nice to comfirm from another user


By drawing more current. Maybe the FIVR is slightly less efficient with lower input voltage, and so has to draw more amps.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> By drawing more current. Maybe the FIVR is slightly less efficient with lower input voltage, and so has to draw more amps.


Except I determined the wattage at the wall to be identical. But yeah, I agree it's more amps at lower voltage to give the same wattage. The sensor just doesn't get the math right.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Except I determined the wattage at the wall to be identical. But yeah, I agree it's more amps at lower voltage to give the same wattage. The sensor just doesn't get the math right.


Or your wall meter isn't sensitive enough, or the PSU is masking it. Either way, not a big deal if you are only talking a couple of watts. Software power readings aren't famously accurate either.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Or your wall meter isn't sensitive enough, or the PSU is masking it. Either way, not a big deal if you are only talking a couple of watts. Software power readings aren't famously accurate either.


I admit I have no way to calibrate my kill-a-watt, but it shows the same wall wattage to within 1w. Meanwhile my mobo shows massively higher cpu package power, 20w higher or more. Temps are close to identical. Frankly I just don't trust the motherboard reading.


----------



## jdorje

Next question: those who are getting good results with ultra-low input voltage, what are you using for LLC?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I admit I have no way to calibrate my kill-a-watt, but it shows the same wall wattage to within 1w. Meanwhile my mobo shows massively higher cpu package power, 20w higher or more. Temps are close to identical. Frankly I just don't trust the motherboard reading.


Hmm, 20W, thats more than I thought you were talking about. I have a kill-a-watt also, maybe I'll give it a try tomorrow. Using HWInfo to get the power reading?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Hmm, 20W, thats more than I thought you were talking about. I have a kill-a-watt also, maybe I'll give it a try tomorrow. Using HWInfo to get the power reading?


Just ran one loop of x264 at identical settings (4690k, 46x, 1.285V, etc), but once with 1.8V input and once with 1.55V. The 1.8V maxed at 120.7W; the 1.55V maxed at 140.3W. Yeah the info is via hwinfo ("CPU Packager Power").

The data appears to scale inversely with voltage. My hypothesis is that it's actually just measuring the amperage and multiplying by a constant voltage - probably the 1.75V "auto" voltage. That would mean the correct wattage could be calculated from the hwinfo data on a line-by-line basis as CPU_PACKAGE_POWER / 1.75 * CPU_VRIN.


----------



## v1ral

Great discussion guys, I too have tried lower VCCIN to see if I can lower temps etc, what I've concluded is that .6 from Vcore is the most safe for my chip.
I just ran .4 from vcore *1.215 VID with 1.615 VCCIN* and it BSOD with x264, I noted settings when I first started overclocking my chip, and anything below .6 from Vcore to VCCIN would either test for a little bit and crash or just wouldn't post at all.
Isn't VCCIN the overall voltage used by the system?
Like others have said, it does have an adverse affect on overall wattage used as it would need more to compensate for it being lower.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Great discussion guys, I too have tried lower VCCIN to see if I can lower temps etc, what I've concluded is that .6 from Vcore is the most safe for my chip.
> I just ran .4 from vcore *1.215 VID with 1.615 VCCIN* and it BSOD with x264, I noted settings when I first started overclocking my chip, and anything below .6 from Vcore to VCCIN would either test for a little bit and crash or just wouldn't post at all.
> Isn't VCCIN the overall voltage used by the system?
> Like others have said, it does have an adverse affect on overall wattage used as it would need more to compensate for it being lower.


Nobody said it has an adverse effect on wattage. As far as I can tell it has zero effect on wattage. Logically you'd think a bit lower voltage would mean less power used, but if so the difference is tiny. I might be getting like 1-2C lower with low input voltage but it's hard to be sure of differences that tiny without more testing than I have done.

The link posted a couple pages back suggested that although .4V more than your VID might not be stable, .08-.2V more might be. They specifically said 1.5-1.55V as being the sweet spot, though those are extreme overclockers who have 1.4V+ as their VID. The logic is that in certain chips, it is not the core that is unstable at that point, but the integrated voltage regulators, and that by reducing input voltage you can reduce the stress on the regulators. Dunno if I believe it, but under this logic it might help with certain chips but not with others.

Edit: sitting on 1.55V for now. I'm not convinced it's stable, but no problems so far.


----------



## blackhole2013

I decided to stay input voltage 1.6 and core 4.7 1.275v unicore 4.2 and i get 68c max x264 im happy with temps nice trick lowering input voltage from 1.8 to 1.6 on my 4790k .. Thanks


----------



## LostParticle

I have one slightly off-topic question: do you, guys, use the x264 stress test under Windows 10? Does it work for you in Windows 10? With the "x264 test" I am referring to the test given in the 1st post of the Haswell Overclocking Guide [With Statistics], using the latest available binaries.

Thank you.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I have one slightly off-topic question: do you, guys, use the x264 stress test under Windows 10? Does it work for you in Windows 10? With the "x264 test" I am referring to the test given in the 1st post of the Haswell Overclocking Guide [With Statistics], using the latest available binaries.
> 
> Thank you.


Yes. It seems slightly more stressful in windows 10.

Edit: not sure about latest available binaries. I'm just using the version I downloaded ~10 months ago.


----------



## cstkl1

Those who do encodes with commandline h264.. Realbench not good enough

Tested over the weekend [email protected] realbench pass 2hrs

Own gui h264 commandline that i do from remux bd.. Bsod lol.

Put back [email protected] linx/linpack stable... Sail through. Took about 5hrs to complete "Pitch Perfect 2 Remux BD".

Handbrake preset they use with whatever vid sample aint good enough.

So back to square one.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Those who do encodes with commandline h264.. Realbench not good enough
> 
> Tested over the weekend [email protected] realbench pass 2hrs
> 
> Own gui h264 commandline that i do from remux bd.. Bsod lol.
> 
> Put back [email protected] linx/linpack stable... Sail through. Took about 5hrs to complete "Pitch Perfect 2 Remux BD".
> 
> Handbrake preset they use with whatever vid sample aint good enough.
> 
> So back to square one.


So you dropped you multi x1 and completely stable?
Have you tried testing further on 4.8? I would like to know your incremental change in vcore to get stable.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> So you dropped you multi x1 and completely stable?
> Have you tried testing further on 4.8? I would like to know your incremental change in vcore to get stable.


0.016v. Stable fo realbench.
4.6 linx stable 32gb 2400c10 is 1.2v
4.7 realbench was 1.2v. Linx stable was 1.28v
4.8 realbench was 1.28v. I cant run linx with 32gb more than 1.296v as its hitting 96c

Glops for 4.6 is 229/234 cpuz reduces gflops by 4-5.
4.7 is 234/239

Just shows the relationship between linx n realbench stable.

Will test inabit how far from realbench i need it to get my h264 stable.
Realbench stable was good enough for xtu n gaming though.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Realbench stable was good enough for xtu n gaming though.


XTU stress test or Bench? XTU bench is harder to pass repeatedly than XTU stress. Try running 10 x XTU bench back to back. It only takes 10 minutes.


----------



## jdeed

I finally got to testing my 4790k CPU after I installed my new Water Cooling system. I could not get 5.0 to run at 1.35 volts which is as high as I will set it personally. It does boot at 4.9 ghz at 1.325 and 1.95. In the end after many hours of testing I ended up with a decent clock and cache with decent temps.

4.8 ghz w 4.5 cache temps 75-80C OCCT avx. Passed both tests with OCCT.

Overall it was fun, but I have reduced it back down to 4.6 ghz w 4.3 cache because I just feel that is the very best clock for lower long term temps at 50-60C under load testing with OCCT. The 15C-20C rise in temps for the .2 ghz just didnt seem worth it.

I might try cracking 5 ghz again another day, but I'll wait until its really cold in the house this winter!


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> XTU stress test or Bench? XTU bench is harder to pass repeatedly than XTU stress. Try running 10 x XTU bench back to back. It only takes 10 minutes.


Xtu stresstest.

Btw its actually a joke of a stress test. My 4.8ghz passed 1.25v.

What i was suprised was realbench stresstest which usses handbrake is not as stressful with the latest h264 commandline ..
Encoding a full remuxed bluray with my encode settings.

So whatever its running on realbench aint gonna cut it for encoders. Will try some hevc encoding later n see how that fairs.


----------



## v1ral

I just ran 15 runs of x264, what's the aprox. time for 15 runs?
To add, if you see my "Bus Clock" it goes up to 102.x why does this do that, makes core clock rise to 48xx.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I just ran 15 runs of x264, what's the aprox. time for 15 runs?
> To add, if you see my "Bus Clock" it goes up to 102.x why does this do that, makes core clock rise to 48xx.


I get the samething with hwinfo n realtemp.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> I get the samething with hwinfo n realtemp.


Thanks..
Should i be deemed stable?
Ot should i run longer?

On the topic of lower VCCIN, i get instant bsod with it it lower than .6 to VID.

I had my vdroop at 25% from 100%, can someone explain the affects of this?
I have an MSI z97 gaming 7, does vcore stay closer to VID with it closer to 100% , cause in HWM vcore is at 1.24 compared to 1.216-1.219.


----------



## Darkz0r

My 4690k is doing 4.4 @ 1.19v, no other voltages were modded. Sys agent or w/e its called these days is @ 1.7v. Idle 35-40, load stress test 65ish with a H220X. Does that sounds reasonable?

H220X is a pain to install, so not sure how good my thermal conductivity is between IHS and H220X mount...my grease must be all around since I couldn't keep the H220X still while screwing...but temps seems ok right?


----------



## jdeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Xtu stresstest.
> 
> Btw its actually a joke of a stress test. My 4.8ghz passed 1.25v.
> 
> What i was suprised was realbench stresstest which usses handbrake is not as stressful with the latest h264 commandline ..
> Encoding a full remuxed bluray with my encode settings.
> 
> So whatever its running on realbench aint gonna cut it for encoders. Will try some hevc encoding later n see how that fairs.


yeah, I just ran a 4790k with that XTU test all night at 1.185v 4.6 ghz I thought for sure it would crash. I would say XTU is a light test compared to some of the others.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdeed*
> 
> yeah, I just ran a 4790k with that XTU test all night at 1.185v 4.6 ghz I thought for sure it would crash. I would say XTU is a light test compared to some of the others.


I use XTU for 5 minutes to get a rough idea of good setting, then test longer.
Any thoughts on vdroop ranges in relation to vcore readings, or am i just overthinking it.


----------



## jdeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I use XTU for 5 minutes to get a rough idea of good setting, then test longer.
> Any thoughts on vdroop ranges in relation to vcore readings, or am i just overthinking it.


Truthfully the less I mess with the other settings and just focus on a static vcore the better things are. I have messed with just about every settings and voltage and was getting 4.6 ghz at 1.2v over the last couple weeks. Then I decided to go back to stock bios settings at auto and just raise (static) vcore and leave everything else.In the end the CPU is running at lower vcore then before. So yeah I think sometimes after you get into it, reading things and other peoples advice sometimes you can over think it.

I am going to stay at auto everything and keep testing the vcore lower and lower until I find the minimum for 4.6 ghz that is stable and running. Right now I am running OCCT linpack avx stress in the background and temps max are at 69-70 all cores at 1.185 vcore that works for me.

I guess it depends on just how much you personally want to get into it and how much testing you want to do and how far you want to push the ghz and voltage.

Just switched over to OCCT CPU large data stress test and temps are all 55-60C nice.

My goal overclocking is to be able to run the load stress cpu tests at around 60C and lower voltage to extend the life of the CPU.


----------



## jdeed

And there we have it XTU all night 8 hours no crash.....run OCCT large data test 10 mins Blue Screen. So yeah I'd say XTU is not as solid as some folks think.

upped vcore .05 and try again. ; )


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Thanks..
> Should i be deemed stable?
> Ot should i run longer?
> 
> On the topic of lower VCCIN, i get instant bsod with it it lower than .6 to VID.
> 
> I had my vdroop at 25% from 100%, can someone explain the affects of this?
> I have an MSI z97 gaming 7, does vcore stay closer to VID with it closer to 100% , cause in HWM vcore is at 1.24 compared to 1.216-1.219.


Should be. Realbench stable is fine for everything else i do except for my hevc/h264 encodes i do from bluray. Gamed nearly 8 hrs yesterday on bf4 n gta V. No issue. Even rendered a few projects today. All good.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Xtu stresstest.
> 
> Btw its actually a joke of a stress test. My 4.8ghz passed 1.25v.
> 
> What i was suprised was realbench stresstest which usses handbrake is not as stressful with the latest h264 commandline ..
> Encoding a full remuxed bluray with my encode settings.
> 
> So whatever its running on realbench aint gonna cut it for encoders. Will try some hevc encoding later n see how that fairs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdeed*
> 
> yeah, I just ran a 4790k with that XTU test all night at 1.185v 4.6 ghz I thought for sure it would crash. I would say XTU is a light test compared to some of the others.


Don't bother with XTU Stress test. I don't use it at all anymore.

Do this: 10 x XTU *Benchmark test*, one after the other (you have to press the button to re-test each time). Takes 10 minutes. If you pass that you're probably encoding stable. YMMV of course.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Xtu stresstest.
> 
> Btw its actually a joke of a stress test. My 4.8ghz passed 1.25v.
> 
> What i was suprised was realbench stresstest which usses handbrake is not as stressful with the latest h264 commandline ..
> Encoding a full remuxed bluray with my encode settings.
> 
> So whatever its running on realbench aint gonna cut it for encoders. Will try some hevc encoding later n see how that fairs.


I still have best luck finding true stability the fastest using p95. I even use the latest version. On Haswell/DC I like to use 1346, 1346 and 80% of ram. Those settings just hold the temps down. I just dont run it that long. When it can run that test around 5-10mins I move to x264 for a longer run. 10 loops is good then I run some cpu intensive games.

I rarely every bsod after the short p95 followed by 5 loops+ of x264. Prim95 has it very close to stable in very short amount of time since full p95 v28 stability requires more vcore than anything else the short run of it can find stability above x264 stable very fast.


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Don't bother with XTU Stress test. I don't use it at all anymore.
> 
> Do this: 10 x XTU *Benchmark test*, one after the other (you have to press the button to re-test each time). Takes 10 minutes. If you pass that you're probably encoding stable. YMMV of course.


.
/agree

this is exactly how I start stability testing, especially when I was overclocking my laptop recently (4710HQ @ 3.757ghz OC - http://hwbot.org/submission/2934018_reptileexperts_xtu_core_i7_4710hq_798_marks). The XTU stress test can be passed under unstable conditions. Heck, it passed 2 hours of an XTU once, then hard froze BSOD on 3dMark11 performance test 5 minutes later. However, any and all stability issues I've seen have been shown the quickest by spamming benchmark runs.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I still have best luck finding true stability the fastest using p95. I even use the latest version. On Haswell/DC I like to use 1346, 1346 and 80% of ram. Those settings just hold the temps down. I just dont run it that long. When it can run that test around 5-10mins I move to x264 for a longer run. 10 loops is good then I run some cpu intensive games.
> 
> I rarely every bsod after the short p95 followed by 5 loops+ of x264. Prim95 has it very close to stable in very short amount of time since full p95 v28 stability requires more vcore than anything else the short run of it can find stability above x264 stable very fast.


Can you elaborate on how to set those settings in P95? Custom with 1346 min and max?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Can you elaborate on how to set those settings in P95? Custom with 1346 min and max?


Yes, just like that.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yes, just like that.


When I run it it says "No FFT lengths available in the range specified." Am I setting too much RAM usage?

Edit: And on another note I'm taking Thursday and Friday off this week. Thinking about tearing the whole loop down. Are you guys doing Line TIM method? Used middle dot method last time (old AMD habits die hard), was my first time doing Intel TIM application. Obviously the die is more of a long rectangle. Using GC Extreme by the way.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> When I run it it says "No FFT lengths available in the range specified." Am I setting too much RAM usage?
> 
> Edit: And on another note I'm taking Thursday and Friday off this week. Thinking about tearing the whole loop down. Are you guys doing Line TIM method? Used middle dot method last time (old AMD habits die hard), was my first time doing Intel TIM application. Obviously the die is more of a long rectangle. Using GC Extreme by the way.


Actually, I think it is 1344, not 1346. Try that.

And personally, I've had good success with the line method.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Actually, I think it is 1344, not 1346. Try that.


It's 1344, and make sure you also check the "run FFT's in place" box.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Actually, *I think it is 1344, not 1346.* Try that.
> 
> And personally, I've had good success with the line method.


yes it is. 1344, 1344. I was mistaken earlier.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It's 1344, and make sure you also check the "run FFT's in place" box.


Doesn't that make the custom RAM allocation pointless then, by preventing the program from using additional memory?

Edit: yes, it does. If I check run in place it only uses 200 MB instead of the 4 GB I specified (and which is used if you don't check it).


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Doesn't that make the custom RAM allocation pointless then, by preventing the program from using additional memory?
> 
> Edit: yes, it does. If I check run in place it only uses 200 MB instead of the 4 GB I specified (and which is used if you don't check it).


If you want to test CPU stability using P95 Large FFT values, there is no need to test X GB of RAM.

Tons of useful P95 info in this old thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If you want to test CPU stability using P95 Large FFT values, there is no need to test X GB of RAM.
> 
> Tons of useful P95 info in this old thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/968053/official-the-sandy-stable-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet


Not sure if it makes any difference stress-wise, although it seems like it would still be beneficial to stress the memory while you are doing the CPU (as a free side effect), just wanted to point out that you don't need to set a custom RAM size if you use in-place.

Edit: didn't intend to be confrontational, if it came off that way.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Not sure if it makes any difference stress-wise, although it seems like it would still be beneficial to stress the memory while you are doing the CPU (as a free side effect), just wanted to point out that you don't need to set a custom RAM size if you use in-place.
> 
> Edit: didn't intend to be confrontational, if it came off that way.


I always set 80% of total ram instead of inplace. Thats how the 1344,1344 test was always explained to me. I thought that is another thing that keeps temps down.

Running a short run of p95 it likley doesn't make that much difference though.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdeed*
> 
> And there we have it XTU all night 8 hours no crash.....run OCCT large data test 10 mins Blue Screen. So yeah I'd say XTU is not as solid as some folks think.
> 
> upped vcore .05 and try again. ; )


Results? Did you pass?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Not sure if it makes any difference stress-wise, although it seems like it would still be beneficial to stress the memory while you are doing the CPU (as a free side effect), just wanted to point out that you don't need to set a custom RAM size if you use in-place.
> 
> *Edit: didn't intend to be confrontational, if it came off that way.*


I didn't take it that way at all.







Best thing is to mix it up when testing. OCCT with large data set option is pretty good.

If your main purpose is gaming, 10 x XTU Benchmark (NOT the stress test) and an hour of RealBench is all you need. I've never crashed in a game after I did that (CPU crash anyway), and it's a grand total of an hour and 10 minutes of stress testing.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I didn't take it that way at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best thing is to mix it up when testing. OCCT with large data set option is pretty good.
> 
> If your main purpose is gaming, 10 x XTU Benchmark (NOT the stress test) and an hour of RealBench is all you need. I've never crashed in a game after I did that (CPU crash anyway), and it's a grand total of an hour and 10 minutes of stress testing.


Thats not a bad way to find stability. 10x xtu *bench* is simular to my short p95 test. They are both based on prime95 anyway.

I used to use xtu bench intially.

I have got to the point now where I can find the sweet spot frequency almost by just booting win7.

I just start out tough like 4.8ghz 1.25v. If that gets to desktop I know right away 4.7 will be stable below 1.3v.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Thats not a bad way to find stability. 10x xtu *Bench* is simular to my short p95 test.


Fixed.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Fixed.


ty, corrected


----------



## v1ral

Does uncore voltages stay the way they are if not changing settings?
Example I'm at x47 x43 hncore is at 1.15 if I want to go to 4.6 multi do I leave the uncore voltages at 1.15.


----------



## benjamen50

What do you mean by 4.6 multi? For Uncore clock, you don't need to increase the uncore voltage when increasing only the core voltage and/or cpu voltage.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> What do you mean by 4.6 multi? For Uncore clock, you don't need to increase the uncore voltage when increasing only the core voltage and/or cpu voltage.


Sorry..
If core clock is at 47 and uncore is at 43 with volts at 1.15 would I need to raise uncore voltages or it can stay at 1.15?
Or say, keeping uncore at stock when moving up core clocks?


----------



## benjamen50

When you're pushing your core clock higher, you do not need to increase your uncore voltage. I got my Uncore at 44, 43 is fine as well too.


----------



## jdeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Results? Did you pass?


In the end it wasn't any better than the 4.6 ghz 4.3 cache I already had set up testing with 1.2v....I bumped voltage to 1.195v and it non page faulted just starting OCCT.

I guess that's why you have to test em out to see how things go. Sometimes I think OCCT crashes just for fun, I have had times where a setting would pass both tests then run it again and it crashes during the test. I don't trust any of the tests truthfully I think they all have faults in one way or another. I have come to understand nothing is 100%.


----------



## rickyman0319

i am wondering does intel devils canyon cpu last another 1 or 2 more yrs or not.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> i am wondering does intel devils canyon cpu last another 1 or 2 more yrs or not.


with intel cpus gaining 5-10% per release Dc will easily last 4 years or more.


----------



## ali13245

How long will 4790K last? I am really worried about DDR3 becoming obsolete







I want my system to last me at least 4 years.


----------



## jdeed

I do have a question though regarding the voltage. I noticed when you u
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> How long will 4790K last? I am really worried about DDR3 becoming obsolete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want my system to last me at least 4 years.


I just built a new system with a 4790k and DDR3 and I know for a fact itll last 10 years before I need to think about upgrading. The only thing coming out soon that will change everything is the newer graphics cards next year that's why I didn't buy one yet and am still using a 460 GTX.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> How long will 4790K last? I am really worried about DDR3 becoming obsolete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want my system to last me at least 4 years.


My guess is you'll be tired of looking at it long before it needs to be upgraded.


----------



## ali13245

I hope it will last me 10+ years lol. I'm not too worried about graphics card as I have 2 GTX 980's and I only game at 1080p 144Hz, so until 1440p/4K become more mainstream I shouldn't even think about upgrading these cards.


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> My guess is you'll be tired of looking at it long before it needs to be upgraded.


That is what I'm afraid of...


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm just getting the OC setup. System is in my sig.
> 
> I'm just getting the system dialed in. I posted a link at 4.8, but I'm backing it down to 4.7 and looking to lower the voltage. at 4.7Ghz it is stable and temps are in the high 70s, peak of 79 with 1.3v.
> 
> I'm not sure what proof of ownership is needed. but I'll edit this and link a pic of the CPU.
> 
> I didn't know what to post for stock voltages. It wasn't obvious in the BIOS what it really is.
> 
> Dan
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/sn5tlu


Update on my OC. Dialing back a little bit with a focus on quieter and cooler during heavy (not stressed) but heavy loads.

Summary:

Uncore set at 40
Max boost to 46.
Using adaptive voltage with negative offset. ( -0.040v )
This reduced CPU voltage to 1.26 (HW info shows 1.262/1.261/1.260/1.262 across the cores)
So I think this means the stock VID is 1.3V ?

Peak CPU temps after a long stress are 80/84/83/76C with ambient room temp at 80F (26.6C)
Stable with everything I've stressed it with. ( p95, x264, XTU Stress, XTU Bench, Cinebench, Realbench).

Memory is overclocked 2400 10-12-11-28 1T DDR voltage is 1.60V with SA offset at .100V

System throttles down very nicely at idle to 0.667 volts.

I think I still have some memory timings to tighten and might be able to reduce the CPU voltage a tad more and keep 4.6 stable.

So, overall not a killer OC, but I have no complaints about the system performance.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Update on my OC. Dialing back a little bit with a focus on quieter and cooler during heavy (not stressed) but heavy loads.
> 
> Summary:
> 
> Uncore set at 40
> Max boost to 46.
> Using adaptive voltage with negative offset. ( -0.040v )
> This reduced CPU voltage to 1.26 (HW info shows 1.262/1.261/1.260/1.262 across the cores)
> So I think this means the stock VID is 1.3V ?
> 
> Peak CPU temps after a long stress are 80/84/83/76C with ambient room temp at 80F (26.6C)
> Stable with everything I've stressed it with. ( p95, x264, XTU Stress, XTU Bench, Cinebench, Realbench).
> 
> Memory is overclocked 2400 10-12-11-28 1T DDR voltage is 1.60V with SA offset at .100V
> 
> System throttles down very nicely at idle to 0.667 volts.
> 
> I think I still have some memory timings to tighten and might be able to reduce the CPU voltage a tad more and keep 4.6 stable.
> 
> So, overall not a killer OC, but I have no complaints about the system performance.


i hope you can get your voltages down some. I can get 47 stable at those voltages. Great start. What are your input and ring voltages?


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> i hope you can get your voltages down some. I can get 47 stable at those voltages. Great start. What are your input and ring voltages?


if VRIN is input voltage, it is set to 1.95V in BIOS, but reads a little lower in HW montior.

Ring is set to 1.20V

I'm still translating what Gigabyte UEFI calls these, what shows in HW monitor. Here is a screen shot of HW monitor, but not under load.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> How long will 4790K last? I am really worried about DDR3 becoming obsolete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want my system to last me at least 4 years.


What's there to be worried about? The CPU will be bottlenecking the whole system long before the DDR3 memory.

A decent DDR3 kit like 2133MHz-2400MHz at around CL10 latency and you'll be good.

When a CPU begins bottlenecking it's down to you to make the choice whether you want to upgrade or not, for Gaming with the upcoming DX12 CPU performance for all CPUs should skyrocket!

I figure the i7 4790K will have at least 4-5 years before the latest CPUs are 40-50% faster at stock clocks, or IPC-wise at the same clock-speed, as Skylake is roughly 10% faster on average which isn't a considerable amount.

According to Anandtech's testing "CPU Performance: Five Generations of Intel CPUs Compared" in their "Haswell Review: Intel Core i7-4770K & i5-4670K"

Sandy to Ivy Haswell (whoops typo) is mostly 15% faster clock for clock, but of-course not everything possible was tested, as performance gains in things like Dolphin and PCSX2 Emulation Haswell is drastically faster than previous generation CPUs, I think around 20%, maybe even more.


----------



## ali13245

Im worried that DDR3 will become obsolete within 1-2 years :/


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Im worried that DDR3 will become obsolete within 1-2 years :/


Why would you worry about something as obscure as that? DDR3 will be phased out at the rate the market allows it to be. DDR3 will be manufactured and available through the appropriate channels till such a time it's no longer relevant, and that time will most likely come after you've disposed of your current hardware. Note that DDR2 is still easily obtainable, however price will increase.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Im worried that DDR3 will become obsolete within 1-2 years :/


You'll want to read my post again, I've updated it.


----------



## Wirerat

People are still buying amd and intel ddr3 motherboards. As long as there is still tons of motherboards available there will be lots of ram available.

It will be years before it becomes as scarce as ddr2.

I recall the same thing happened before with the ddr2 to ddr3 transistion.

Besides looking at those latencies ddr4 does not appeal to me *yet*. I rather have ddr3 2600mhz cl10 instead of ddr4 2600 cl15.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> People are still buying amd and intel ddr3 motherboards. As long as there is still tons of motherboards available there will be lots of ram available.
> 
> It will be years before it becomes as scarce as ddr2.
> 
> I recall the same thing happened before with the ddr2 to ddr3 transistion.
> 
> Besides looking at those latencies ddr4 does not appeal to me *yet*. I rather have ddr3 2600mhz cl10 instead of ddr4 2600 cl15.


Same, before I consider upgrading to a platform that uses DDR4 I'd like to upgrade to more mature DDR4, hopefully those latencies will come down in the next couple of months or years. I'm not really sure what latencies DDR3 started at though.

And for me to upgrade my CPU I'd want something that is over 20% faster clock for clock, especially in Dolphin, and/or even upgrade to a 6 core 12 thread processor, that would be a great upgrade!


----------



## Silent Scone

A lot of people look at the latency and compare it directly to DDR3, most of whome don't even know what bank groups are


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> What's there to be worried about? The CPU will be bottlenecking the whole system long before the DDR3 memory.
> 
> A decent DDR3 kit like 2133MHz-2400MHz at around CL10 latency and you'll be good.
> 
> When a CPU begins bottlenecking it's down to you to make the choice whether you want to upgrade or not, for Gaming with the upcoming DX12 CPU performance for all CPUs should skyrocket!
> 
> I figure the i7 4790K will have at least 4-5 years before the latest CPUs are 40-50% faster at stock clocks, or IPC-wise at the same clock-speed, as Skylake is roughly 10% faster on average which isn't a considerable amount.
> 
> According to Anandtech's testing "CPU Performance: Five Generations of Intel CPUs Compared" in their "Haswell Review: Intel Core i7-4770K & i5-4670K"
> 
> Sandy to Ivy is mostly 15% clock for clock, but of-course not everything possible was tested, as performance gains in things like Dolphin and PCSX2 Emulation Haswell is drastically faster than previous generation CPUs, I think around 20%, maybe even more.


Thank you for providing this information


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Im worried that DDR3 will become obsolete within 1-2 years :/


What does that even mean? Your system has ddr3 and that ddr3 will continue to function as memory for the life of the system. How could it "go obsolete"?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> if VRIN is input voltage, it is set to 1.95V in BIOS, but reads a little lower in HW montior.
> 
> Ring is set to 1.20V
> 
> I'm still translating what Gigabyte UEFI calls these, what shows in HW monitor. Here is a screen shot of HW monitor, but not under load.


Hwinfo under or after load is far more useful.

Why is there no per core utilization data? Is that a 4690k or 4790k?

Vccin and vrin both mean input voltage.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> What's there to be worried about? The CPU will be bottlenecking the whole system long before the DDR3 memory.
> 
> A decent DDR3 kit like 2133MHz-2400MHz at around CL10 latency and you'll be good.
> 
> When a CPU begins bottlenecking it's down to you to make the choice whether you want to upgrade or not, for Gaming with the upcoming DX12 CPU performance for all CPUs should skyrocket!
> 
> I figure the i7 4790K will have at least 4-5 years before the latest CPUs are 40-50% faster at stock clocks, or IPC-wise at the same clock-speed, as Skylake is roughly 10% faster on average which isn't a considerable amount.
> 
> According to Anandtech's testing "CPU Performance: Five Generations of Intel CPUs Compared" in their "Haswell Review: Intel Core i7-4770K & i5-4670K"
> 
> Sandy to Ivy is mostly 15% clock for clock, but of-course not everything possible was tested, as performance gains in things like Dolphin and PCSX2 Emulation Haswell is drastically faster than previous generation CPUs, I think around 20%, maybe even more.


Sandy to ivy as about 7.5%, Ivy to haswell 7.5, and haswell to skylake 5% speed per clock. Max clock has remained the same or possibly dropped. At that rate it will take 10 more years to get processors 50% faster that the 4790k. If the 4790k goes obsolete sooner than that it will be because of a sandy-style breakthrough in architecture or because extra cores become the norm after a breakthrough in multithreading. If you want to bank on the latter, buy a 5820k.

As for that apples to apples comparison...lol. the 5820k has a massively higher cache (which Linus mentions) and quad channel memory (which he doesn't). And ddr4 is still slower in half the benchmarks (spoiler: its the ones that don't benefit from cache or quad channel). With skylake an actual comparison is possible, though I haven't seen one.


----------



## scanferr

After 1 week of stability with Prime (9hours), RealBench, etc, I got a BSOD while playing CS:GO...Vcore?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> After 1 week of stability with Prime (9hours), RealBench, etc, I got a BSOD while playing CS:GO...Vcore?


That or you degraded it by hammering it with Prime







. What have you used to test memory or cache stability?


----------



## scanferr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What have you used to test memory or cache stability?


Mm...nothing?









I only used RealBench and Prime. Thought it stressed memory as well?

I had it 4.5 @ 1.12V.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Hwinfo under or after load is far more useful.
> 
> Why is there no per core utilization data? Is that a 4690k or 4790k?
> 
> Vccin and vrin both mean input voltage.


I hid the per-core utilization data so I could fit everything on a single pane. It is a 4790K.

Here is everything, under load with P95 grinding a way.

I'm open to suggestions.

BIOS Vcore is set to auto with -.030V at -.040 it crashed during the first 3 minutes of P95.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> I hid the per-core utilization data so I could fit everything on a single pane. It is a 4790K.
> 
> Here is everything, under load with P95 grinding a way.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> BIOS Vcore is set to auto with -.030V at -.040 it crashed during the first 3 minutes of P95.


Well, [email protected] vcore is identical to what I run my 4690k at. So it's not that bad. But most 4790ks can do more, or they'd be binned as 4690ks. And if your chip is crashing at that level it's quite strange.

For starters, use fixed voltage.

Secondly, those temps are outta control. No reason to be running p95 into the upper 80s when a 10C colder stress test (x264 or many others) does almost as well. 86C at only 115W is really high though.

Thirdly, reset your ram to stock (1600/10), not the 2400 you're running at. Overclock the core first then the ram.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> I hid the per-core utilization data so I could fit everything on a single pane. It is a 4790K.
> 
> Here is everything, under load with P95 grinding a way.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> BIOS Vcore is set to auto with -.030V at -.040 it crashed during the first 3 minutes of P95.


Ure prob is IOA n IOD. Prime is a useless test. Its to broad genaral
Use linx, realbench stress test (not x264 on its own), google stresstestap

Ram just run google stresstestapp for an hour or two etc via linux mint. Pass n ure good.

Now focus on IOA & IOD with vcssa on auto.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> if VRIN is input voltage, it is set to 1.95V in BIOS, but reads a little lower in HW montior.
> 
> Ring is set to 1.20V
> 
> I'm still translating what Gigabyte UEFI calls these, what shows in HW monitor. Here is a screen shot of HW monitor, but not under load.


Reduce ure vring/cache voltage. Thats a lot of vccin voltage.


----------



## cstkl1

This is what i run 24/7


Whats noteable about this.

CPU : [email protected](set)
CACHE : [email protected] (set)
IOD/IOA: Offset +160/24
VCCSA: Offset Default ( 0.8v)
DRAM: 1.6v set ( 32gb 2400 C10 1t)
VCCIN: SVID Enabled With LLC1 ( No Loadline. Cpu Default Vccin)(1.68v-1.76v)
All powersaving feature in CPU management enabled
CPu full c-state... c3,c6,c7 etc.. Virtualization etc..

Tip
Its all about the IOA/IOD.
Second get ure Mem settings all correct. My case was skews,
Get this right and everything else you can lower. VCCIN as per intel default

VCCSA .. i find ocing can give you temp stability but its fake and long run overclocking it causes more disastrous result. 4770k Needed OC. 4790k is strong enough like my setup with two gpu, one soundcard, 4 ssd, 2 hdd with 32gb 2400 C10s to run at default 0.8v

Givenup 4.7ghz/4.8ghz. Realbench is easy. Linx/Linpack with 30gb nope. 4.7 i get mixed results. One day 50 run stable. Then another day its not. 4.6 did multiple 50 runs. Np.

btw glops without hwinfo and cpuz running will get 229/230. 1.2v seems to be the sweet spot. So happens my cpu only can do 4.6 for linx. 1.216v is enough for 4.7ghz realbench h264 stable but not for Realbench stresstest with Gpu being stressed together.
I think thats the beauty of realbench stresstest with gpu. That confirms for gaming stable which i need 1.232v. I rather run at 4.6 so no form of bsod can occur.

4.7 still scratching my head. Its always whea error. Tried everything. Not consistent for linx.


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Its all about the IOA/IOD. Get this right and everything else you can lower. VCCIN as per intel default
> 
> 4.7 still scratching my head. Its always whea error. Tried everything. Not consistent for linx.


Might be related? I guess that @ 4.6 Ghz your CPU can take all kinds of low voltages but @ 4.7 Ghz it starts require 'more normal' voltages. The average (from collection of OC result thread) for DC is [email protected] Maybe u can try sth like CPU @ 1.28v, VCCIN @ 1.85v, and RING @ 1.1v?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> Might be related? I guess that @ 4.6 Ghz your CPU can take all kinds of low voltages but @ 4.7 Ghz it starts require 'more normal' voltages. The average (from collection of OC result thread) for DC is [email protected] Maybe u can try sth like CPU @ 1.28v, VCCIN @ 1.85v, and RING @ 1.1v?


\
by using the collection of OC results with their validation testbench. i can do [email protected], [email protected] still keep that vccin around +0.4v more than vcore with the same ioa/iod bro.

4.7.. hmm y its not consistent with linx.. is forever be a mystery. Moving over to skylake once m8e n ek preps a waterblock for it.


----------



## BrainSplatter

Sure I believe u. But if it's not stable in everything, why not try a different approach?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> \
> by using the collection of OC results with their validation testbench. i can do [email protected], [email protected] still keep that vccin around +0.4v more than vcore with the same ioa/iod bro.
> 
> 4.7.. hmm y its not consistent with linx.. is forever be a mystery. Moving over to skylake once m8e n ek preps a waterblock for it.


Inconsistency is what you get at higher multiplier in my experience. You may pass your stress test for hours before failing.

Whea means not enough vcore, 99% of the time.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> Sure I believe u. But if it's not stable in everything, why not try a different approach?


I am bad in replying sarcasm so ignorelist ya go.
Cause such ppl is only good for that.
If ure new then i apologize. I have been at this for a long time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Inconsistency is what you get at higher multiplier in my experience. You may pass your stress test for hours before failing.
> 
> Whea means not enough vcore, 99% of the time.


Tried. Btw my 4.6 can pass anything. Look at those voltages. U can see how many hours of tweaking has gone into that. Give or take 1000hrs N still i cant solve the 4.7 issue. It only has now given me from few minutes bsod to inconsistent.Even did chilled water before. Inconsistent. One day ok n another day not.

How many ppl here know what x-talk cancelation does.
With 4770k this helped. 4790k nope. Infact it makes things worse.

Its easier if u guys start posting linx runs at max mem. Till date i havent seen anybody posting anything worthy for 4.7 linx stable. Hence y i keep asking.

I can tell u so many tricks to get it stable inconsistently that nobody here even has posted so far. Realbench etc all shows stable. Only linx has a issue.

So seriously looking for somebody to hint with something else other than vcore/vccin/cache.

Cause i have given up on 4.7.
Imagine how many times i had 50 runs complete 12hrs. Retest n fail in 15 mins.

I cant do 4.7 linx stable. Just semi. Btw realbench n prime just needs 1.232-1.24v. Linx 50 run inconsistent is 1.28v vccin 2.05. 1.296-1.328 makes things worse n pushing 95c. Chilled water arnd 81c... But same issue.

Also y i want this level of stability. See the nvidia /amd or game threads ppl complaining game unstable bsod etc. till date i never had one bsod in any game on my requirement of stability. Its a basket when ure enjoying a game session to be bsod. Cpu instability is very odd. Some think its degraded etc. my experience.. It shows up later sometime. So pass everything is the requirement.

But seriously if u guys want to learn anything from my 1000hrs on 4790k n about another 1000 on 4770k on this board. Get the ioa/iod confirmed. U need to do multiple batch runs. Next is twcl n rtl/iol pairing.

In x58 its was true then n its true now as well. You can massively drop ure vcore n other voltages

On auto m6e...or just a nooby way of ocing it.. My cpu is [email protected] set, cache [email protected],dram 1.65v 2t, vccin 1.9, ioa/iod auto, vcssa 1.008v (+0.200). Will pass anything. 4.7 etc u cannot even run Realbench at 1.328v.

The clue for ioa/iod is right up there if ure smart enough to c it. Hence y i posted the hwinfo.

Cpu/dram phase current load limit still at 100%. Its really redundant n has no effect for m6e even for 4.8ghz realbench stable @1.28v. But that realbench stable wont pass my encode stable. So thats the difference with the [email protected] That will pass anything except linx.

M6e has mind boggling options. If it can solved. It should be a combination of settings i am using. Anyone can tell give me a guess for me to try something other than vcore/vring/vccin. Or something ure mobo has that u found interesting when overclocked at 4.7 n above???
Also i suspect its something akin to a deadzone voltage.
Samething u c in anything between 1.25-vccin voltage for pll termination voltage. Is there one for vcore??

Any thoughts ppl?? Counting days atm till m8e is released n then ek wb for it..This is gonna bug me for a long time lol. Past it was always heat. This time?????


----------



## cstkl1

Also why post all this now?
Because i believe in this forum, in this thread there are tweakers like myself. Who seriously push the mobo settings. and dont share. Since haswell is now EOL. this thing is bugging me.
So hoping some of them or somebody enlighten me for pity sake.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Well, [email protected] vcore is identical to what I run my 4690k at. So it's not that bad. But most 4790ks can do more, or they'd be binned as 4690ks. And if your chip is crashing at that level it's quite strange.
> 
> For starters, use fixed voltage.
> 
> Secondly, those temps are outta control. No reason to be running p95 into the upper 80s when a 10C colder stress test (x264 or many others) does almost as well. 86C at only 115W is really high though.
> 
> Thirdly, reset your ram to stock (1600/10), not the 2400 you're running at. Overclock the core first then the ram.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


Not making excuses, or trying to argue but I've done that, but except for switching over to Adaptive with a neg offset.

Pime 95 was the fastest thing I had to hammer the system to take the screen shot. I don't like the temps either, which is why I was trying to lower voltages.

I started with fixed voltage and 4.7 Ghz, but it was not stable at less than 1.3V. I also wasn't able to get the CPU voltages to throttle down properly so I went back to Adaptive.

I've been using a variety of stress tests and x264 is what I use for long running tests, but it is also running hotter than I like.

And finally, I started with the memory at 1600 CL7 - the stock XMP setting. I bumped it up to 2400 after the CPU OC settings were done.

I'm tempted to start again at the beginning and take better notes on what is stable what voltages are needed in each area.


----------



## kl6mk6

I couldnt run Linx at 4GHz. Deleted it and ran OCCT linpack at 90% memory. Its not as hard on your cpu as P95, but seems to work well as i have never crashed during normal ops. 4.8 at 1.3v.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> I am bad in replying sarcasm so ignorelist ya go.
> Cause such ppl is only good for that.
> If ure new then i apologize. I have been at this for a long time.
> Tried. Btw my 4.6 can pass anything. Look at those voltages. U can see how many hours of tweaking has gone into that. Give or take 1000hrs N still i cant solve the 4.7 issue. It only has now given me from few minutes bsod to inconsistent.Even did chilled water before. Inconsistent. One day ok n another day not.
> 
> How many ppl here know what x-talk cancelation does.
> With 4770k this helped. 4790k nope. Infact it makes things worse.
> 
> Its easier if u guys start posting linx runs at max mem. Till date i havent seen anybody posting anything worthy for 4.7 linx stable. Hence y i keep asking.
> 
> I can tell u so many tricks to get it stable inconsistently that nobody here even has posted so far. Realbench etc all shows stable. Only linx has a issue.
> 
> So seriously looking for somebody to hint with something else other than vcore/vccin/cache.
> 
> Cause i have given up on 4.7.
> Imagine how many times i had 50 runs complete 12hrs. Retest n fail in 15 mins.
> 
> I cant do 4.7 linx stable. Just semi. Btw realbench n prime just needs 1.232-1.24v. Linx 50 run inconsistent is 1.28v vccin 2.05. 1.296-1.328 makes things worse n pushing 95c. Chilled water arnd 81c... But same issue.
> 
> Also y i want this level of stability. See the nvidia /amd or game threads ppl complaining game unstable bsod etc. till date i never had one bsod in any game on my requirement of stability. Its a basket when ure enjoying a game session to be bsod. Cpu instability is very odd. Some think its degraded etc. my experience.. It shows up later sometime. So pass everything is the requirement.
> 
> But seriously if u guys want to learn anything from my 1000hrs on 4790k n about another 1000 on 4770k on this board. Get the ioa/iod confirmed. U need to do multiple batch runs. Next is twcl n rtl/iol pairing.
> 
> In x58 its was true then n its true now as well. You can massively drop ure vcore n other voltages
> 
> On auto m6e...or just a nooby way of ocing it.. My cpu is [email protected] set, cache [email protected],dram 1.65v 2t, vccin 1.9, ioa/iod auto, vcssa 1.008v (+0.200). Will pass anything. 4.7 etc u cannot even run Realbench at 1.328v.
> 
> The clue for ioa/iod is right up there if ure smart enough to c it. Hence y i posted the hwinfo.
> 
> Cpu/dram phase current load limit still at 100%. Its really redundant n has no effect for m6e even for 4.8ghz realbench stable @1.28v. But that realbench stable wont pass my encode stable. So thats the difference with the [email protected] That will pass anything except linx.
> 
> M6e has mind boggling options. If it can solved. It should be a combination of settings i am using. Anyone can tell give me a guess for me to try something other than vcore/vring/vccin. Or something ure mobo has that u found interesting when overclocked at 4.7 n above???
> Also i suspect its something akin to a deadzone voltage.
> Samething u c in anything between 1.25-vccin voltage for pll termination voltage. Is there one for vcore??
> 
> Any thoughts ppl?? Counting days atm till m8e is released n then ek wb for it..This is gonna bug me for a long time lol. Past it was always heat. This time?????


What is it you're doing with the IO voltages? On my board those are only controllable as offsets and I don't have a sensor to show what they are. I've tried +0.2v down to -0.2v but seen no change in stability. You say offset +160/24 but I don't know what that means. I have heard that sometimes lowering these voltages can improve stability.

Another thing you could play around with is lowering input voltage. A couple pages back there was a suggestion that input voltage in the 1.5-1.55 range (probably with highest llc) could improve stability on some dc chips. However the idea was taken from a sub-ambient overclocking forum and nobody here actually found any improvement (but I did lower my everyday overclock to 1.55v input).

Really though what you should try is dropping your ram to stock settings. If that helps then maybe the ram isn't stable at 4.7.


----------



## jdeed

Do you have to use Adaptive Voltage to get the voltages to clock down at idle? I noticed when running OCCT it will show CPU Vcore with less Voltage used like its clocking down, but If I run CUIPD it shows the voltage never clocks down. If you use Cstates does that actually lower the input voltage?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdeed*
> 
> Do you have to use Adaptive Voltage to get the voltages to clock down at idle? I noticed when running OCCT it will show CPU Vcore with less Voltage used like its clocking down, but If I run CUIPD it shows the voltage never clocks down. If you use Cstates does that actually lower the input voltage?


Input voltage never changes as far as I can tell.

You do not need adaptive vcore for anything in a normal overclock. Cstates will lower voltage on idle and eist will lower multiplier on idle. Neither will contribute to the longevity of your cpu but they will lower power usage slightly.

The only thing adaptive does is allow different voltage at different multipliers under load. If you use turbo bost with different multipliers you would use this. On my chip though it would be useless because the adaptive curve is so awful; there is no offset I could use that would make it useful.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> What is it you're doing with the IO voltages? On my board those are only controllable as offsets and I don't have a sensor to show what they are. I've tried +0.2v down to -0.2v but seen no change in stability. You say offset +160/24 but I don't know what that means. I have heard that sometimes lowering these voltages can improve stability.
> 
> Another thing you could play around with is lowering input voltage. A couple pages back there was a suggestion that input voltage in the 1.5-1.55 range (probably with highest llc) could improve stability on some dc chips. However the idea was taken from a sub-ambient overclocking forum and nobody here actually found any improvement (but I did lower my everyday overclock to 1.55v input).
> 
> Really though what you should try is dropping your ram to stock settings. If that helps then maybe the ram isn't stable at 4.7.


Common misconception from auto overclockers reviewers that depends on mobo bios limitation etc. Its totally false unless we depend on mobo auto values.

High speed ram issue with multiplier is a dmi issue.
It just makes ure inconsistency in instability show up later.

For most ppl its a issue because on auto skews change with iod/ioa whoch affects dmi n thus changes ure third timings n iol n rtl pairing.

IOA/IOD .. On default they have a certain voltage difference it has to be maintained. Look at IOA/IOD as qpi/dmi/pll voltages. Its pretty easy. Hint one has to be at ure cpu vid n the other for ure ram depending on the rtl.

Look closely at the hwinfo voltages i posted. The clue is right there.

Also test ureself is it ioa or iod that changes ure third timings between channel A n channel B. Then u will see how it changes based on rtl. With skew adjustment you can get it right. Thats y for high speed on default ure ioa/iod is limited to certain voltages. Ppl use vcsa voltage to temp fix this instability. Its a temp fix to boot.

My 2400c10 32gb settings is not for the faint hearted. Skew adjustment took about a weeks worth of memtest deluxe hci for different rtl iol pairing for channel A n channel B. Its correct n stable. If anything its pushing the dmi to its limit on higher clocks.

There must be something here for 4.7. Tweekers out there. I plead thy assistance. Haswell is eol. Just tell me ppl. Whats the combination of setting?? In pre haswell it was a vtt/qpi combi with pll/switching. Haswell doesnt really have a pll n switching frequency here depends on cpu vrm command. So just give me a hint.

Lowering input voltage thingy. Those guys did that with high speed 4gb sticks. Two things to note here. Their trdrd at this point until thr bench with ln2.. Is not at 4 but higher. 5,6. N they were most probably running their gpu on the pcie 4x slot.

Run linx at max mem. Best way to test ioa/iod. Do it in diagnostic mode so linx can have the highest ram allocation. Turn off virtual mem /pagefile at this point as well.
Offset + 0.160/0.024v. Sorry. Thats what i meant.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdeed*
> 
> Do you have to use Adaptive Voltage to get the voltages to clock down at idle? I noticed when running OCCT it will show CPU Vcore with less Voltage used like its clocking down, but If I run CUIPD it shows the voltage never clocks down. If you use Cstates does that actually lower the input voltage?


It's best to check the Vcore with HWInfo, as that will correctly show it dropping down. Look at the Vcore down under the sensor section, not the voltage up under the CPU section.


----------



## v1ral

So I've done 20 runs of x264 and passed!...
Do I just enable power savings and be done with it or?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> 
> 
> So I've done 20 runs of x264 and passed!...
> Do I just enable power savings and be done with it or?


Do it with realbench stress tesr with ure gpu running luxmark.
Then ure good to game.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Do it with realbench stress tesr with ure gpu running luxmark.
> Then ure good to game.


For how long?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> For how long?


Don't waste more time. That's plenty stable for gaming. If you ever crash in a game (unlikely even if you play 20 hours of a super stressful game) then you'll get more data.

Edit: I don't know 4790k temps well but 82c on an H220X with [email protected] seems really high. If you want to spend more time figure out how to get it cooler and you can get 4.9.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> For how long?


An hour.

U need to this to ensure ram stability with full load on pcie/dmi

Gaming goes like this
Hdd to ram to vram to gpu core
Cpu does the work pushing data from hdd to ram to vram via dmi/pcie etc.
Cpu also does physics etc.
Depending on api n game engine.

H264 doesnt test this enough. Heck its not even good enough for actual encoding work.
Realbench stress Test does. Just run it for an hour. Ure good with that.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Don't waste more time. That's plenty stable for gaming. If you ever crash in a game (unlikely even if you play 20 hours of a super stressful game) then you'll get more data.
> 
> Edit: I don't know 4790k temps well but 82c on an H220X with [email protected] seems really high. If you want to spend more time figure out how to get it cooler and you can get 4.9.


First ure wrong
Second its 4.7 on his screenshot
Wai ta minute u dont know anything about 4790k ??

Btw do u know how easy it is to overclock 4790k without HT.
Ht stresses caches n dmi differently.

Will post an example in abit. If u want for what happens with ht disabled.


----------



## TopicClocker

When I was experimenting with overclocking on my i7 4790K, disabling HT also decreased my temperatures, I lost at-least 8-10C when I disabled Hyperthreading, and was able to achieve and even higher clock-speed at the same voltage.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> When I was experimenting with overclocking on my i7 4790K, disabling HT also decreased my temperatures, I lost at-least 8-10C when I disabled Hyperthreading, and was able to achieve and even higher clock-speed at the same voltage.


But Hyper Threading helps a lot in some games









http://www.overclock.net/a/the-witcher-3-v1-08-performance-test

Here are game play videos of Crysis 3 comparing:
Core i7 4790K @ 4.2 GHz 



Core i5 4690K @ 4.2 GHz


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Do it with realbench stress tesr with ure gpu running luxmark.
> Then ure good to game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Don't waste more time. That's plenty stable for gaming. If you ever crash in a game (unlikely even if you play 20 hours of a super stressful game) then you'll get more data.
> 
> Edit: I don't know 4790k temps well but 82c on an H220X with [email protected] seems really high. If you want to spend more time figure out how to get it cooler and you can get 4.9.


How would i manage to do that?
Ive been bummed with my temps since i built this rig...people getting better temps than i with lower means of cooling.. so any tips is apreciated.

Also to add.
Should i even attempt to overclock my memory? I feel the need to tweak!
What ive gathered with my chip is VID is consistant at 1.217 for x47 BUT i lowered VCCIN by one *1.717 for the x20 x264 and 2 hours realbench. Should these settings be good?


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> .people getting better temps than i with lower means of cooling.. so any tips is apreciated.


Just try to reseat your cooler and maybe use some Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut which seems to be the best thermal paste atm.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> This is what i run 24/7
> Tip
> Its all about the IOA/IOD.


I don't know what IOA or IOD is called on my system. I see it on the screenshot you posted or your MoBo but not on mine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It's best to check the Vcore with HWInfo, as that will correctly show it dropping down. Look at the Vcore down under the sensor section, not the voltage up under the CPU section.


Ok. Got it. Vcore is reported from the ITE IT8620E device and see the voltage ranges up and down even when the cpu voltage is fixed,

But what about Core #0 VID , Core #1 VID? These change when set to adaptive, but don't when the voltage is set.
Do these not matter if the Vcore values are changing when the system idles down?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> I don't know what IOA or IOD is called on my system. I see it on the screenshot you posted or your MoBo but not on mine.
> Ok. Got it. Vcore is reported from the ITE IT8620E device and see the voltage ranges up and down even when the cpu voltage is fixed,
> 
> But what about Core #0 VID , Core #1 VID? These change when set to adaptive, but don't when the voltage is set.
> Do these not matter if the Vcore values are changing when the system idles down?


My voltage for my cores don't change as I am not using turbo boost or adaptive. EIST drops your clocks if your windows power profile is set to reduce clocks at idle. Your power will drop but your Vcore will stay constant.


----------



## Dan-H

Maybe I should start with what I think to be true.

I believe I want turbo boost since many times I'm not running heavy workloads, but when I do need the boost, having all the cores at 4.6 is great.

I believe I want adaptive voltage so when the system idles for long periods of time it is using less power, generating less heat.

I believe I want 2400 Mhz memory once I dial in a reasonable OC speed because it seems to make the system smoother and the graphics benchmarks are faster.

I went through the prescribed steps setting the fixed voltage and getting it stable but found 4.7 needed too much voltage (1.35V on the per-core VID measurements.)

at 4.6 It was stable at 1.25 with a fixed Vcore.

When I set adaptive, (or in Gigabyte terms Normal) I needed to use a negative CPU offset to get the peak VID around 1.25, but VID would drop along with Vcore when the cpu load dropped.

So I think what I'm trying to do is get a limit set for the adaptive that is safe with a goal to run max boost of 4.6.

I want the system to run 24x7 and it will be at idle for a large amount of time, but I want the boost of speed when I need it.

Is this a bad approach?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> How would i manage to do that?
> Ive been bummed with my temps since i built this rig...people getting better temps than i with lower means of cooling.. so any tips is apreciated.


Unless your ambient is really high, it probably is a bad mount. Does pushing down on the heat sink immediately improve temps? I had to use some rubber washers on the backplate to gold my h80i against the mobo...without that it was barely making contact with the ihs.

Other options are opening up the loop to add another radiator, or delidding. The question here is what is your water temp at? Is the bottleneck getting heat from the chip to the water or from the water to the air? Of course a bad mount implies the first and needs to be fixed first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> But what about Core #0 VID , Core #1 VID? These change when set to adaptive, but don't when the voltage is set.
> Do these not matter if the Vcore values are changing when the system idles down?


Vid is the value set in the bios; vcore is the actual voltage. If you set bios to auto then the vid will vary. If you set it to fixed the vid will not change but cstates will all cause vcore to drop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> M.
> 
> I believe I want turbo boost since many times I'm not running heavy workloads, but when I do need the boost, having all the cores at 4.6 is great.


Maybe but it's a severe pain in the ass to get multiple multipliers stable. This wold be advanced overclocking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> I believe I want adaptive voltage so when the system idles for long periods of time it is using less power, generating less heat.


No. Adaptive voltage, and vid in general, controls only voltage under load. To ensure the lowest idle voltage, make sure eist and all cstates are enabled in bios. There is no reason a normal overclock would benefit from adaptive.

In hwinfo, vid is the bios voltage setting - that's all. Vcore is your actual voltage. But what you should be concerned with is IA package power, and indirectly with temperatures - this shows how much wattage is actually flowing through your cpu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> I believe I want 2400 Mhz memory once I dial in a reasonable OC speed because it seems to make the system smoother and the graphics benchmarks are faster.


Faster memory just makes your cpu run faster, depending on what task it's at. Overclocking your memory will speed things up but overclocking your core will do so to a much larger degree. "Core is king"...you can see in benchmarks. The usual logic is to overclock core with memory at stock, then overclock memory...but if you can't get memory stable at high numbers you shouldn't sacrifice core for it.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Vid is the value set in the bios; vcore is the actual voltage.
> 
> ...
> But what you should be concerned with is IA package power, and indirectly with temperatures - this shows how much wattage is actually flowing through your cpu.


Thank you. I was not connecting the dots correctly. This helps.

Everything I've read and all the advice is "core is king". I was at 4.7, but the system was running hot so I backed off to 4.6 and bumped up the memory speed to 2400 10-12-11-2T, and was using adaptive voltage

if I'm understanding the suggestions, I will disable the turbo boost, set the CPU core voltage. Set multiplier to 47. Enable the power setting states and re-run the tests.

I don't have a DDR3 1600 profile. The memory has an XMP profile DDR3 1600 7-8-8-24 at 1.5V or 1333 9-9-9-? I'll try getting the OC stable both before I go back to 2400.

thanks again.

Dan


----------



## v1ral

So with C-States the higher it is the deeper it goes to sleep? What is the best to use?
What ive come to is use C7s with performance mode in windows minimum 5% is this right? This particular set up feels more responsive than C7s and balance...
Should i even bother?
Thoughts?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> So with C-States the higher it is the deeper it goes to sleep? What is the best to use?
> What ive come to is use C7s with performance mode in windows minimum 5% is this right? This particular set up feels more responsive than C7s and balance...
> Should i even bother?
> Thoughts?


I run performance mode with a minimum processor of 5%. It seems like the best way that I've found reading through these forums.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> So with C-States the higher it is the deeper it goes to sleep? What is the best to use?
> What ive come to is use C7s with performance mode in windows minimum 5% is this right? This particular set up feels more responsive than C7s and balance...
> Should i even bother?
> Thoughts?


I have all cstates enabled and c7 with balanced 5% min cpu in windows.


----------



## scracy

Ok so i have a question for the experts as this problem has me stumped. I have a [email protected]/1.285V on a Gigabyte Z87-UD4 motherboard the issue i have is that after several hours of use sometimes after only a few minutes mainly using chrome or watching tv my pc will lock up at least partially. When it does this it pushes each core one by one (cycles) to 100% load! A restart fixes this issue but its getting worse. I have had a number of 4790k and they have all behaved the same way so its not unique to this chip yet none of my 4770k ever had this problem. I have tried different bioses to no avail. It seems to be graphics related in some way as when i tried to use the igp it made matters worse. Is it possible that i may have a bad pcie slot? As when i had the 4770k i didnt have an sli set up like now. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Ok so i have a question for the experts as this problem has me stumped. I have a [email protected]/1.285V on a Gigabyte Z87-UD4 motherboard the issue i have is that after several hours of use sometimes after only a few minutes mainly using chrome or watching tv my pc will lock up at least partially. When it does this it pushes each core one by one (cycles) to 100% load! A restart fixes this issue but its getting worse. I have had a number of 4790k and they have all behaved the same way so its not unique to this chip yet none of my 4770k ever had this problem. I have tried different bioses to no avail. It seems to be graphics related in some way as when i tried to use the igp it made matters worse. Is it possible that i may have a bad pcie slot? As when i had the 4770k i didnt have an sli set up like now. Any help greatly appreciated.


First thing I would do with a major issue like that is probably drop the cpu back to stock. Then try to recreate it. That would eliminate the cpu oc from the cause.

After cpu oc is eliminated set ram back to something easy like 1600 9-9-9-24-1 and eliminate ram oc/memory controller.

Also if it is still happening try testing each ram stick individually.

I would also run cache at 4.2ghz 1.17v to eliminate that too.

Was the same ram used with all those cpus or was it just the mobo that stayed the same?

Are you using a Ssd? Multiple hardrives? Disconnect all except the boot drive and test.

Good luck!


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> First thing I would do with a major issue like that is probably drop the cpu back to stock. Then try to recreate it. That would eliminate the cpu oc from the cause.
> 
> After cpu oc is eliminated set ram back to something easy like 1600 9-9-9-24-1 and eliminate ram oc/memory controller.
> 
> Also if it is still happening try testing each ram stick individually.
> 
> I would also run cache at 4.2ghz 1.17v to eliminate that too.
> 
> Was the same ram used with all those cpus or was it just the mobo that stayed the same?
> 
> Are you using a Ssd? Multiple hardrives? Disconnect all except the boot drive and test.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the quick response using same motherboard and same ram i have tried running the cpu and ram at stock and get same result. I have got a spare motherboard so i may try that just trying to avoid that if i can. Using 4 ssd in raid 0 as boot drive,had same configuration with 4770k except no 2 nd graphics card and didnt have the issue i have now,hence im thinking its a bad pcie slot.


----------



## babycharm00

Does anyone know the weight of any devils canyon cpu lid? We, Skylake, users are trying to use different cpu lid to delid our processor with a lighter one. would appreciate the help. Thanks


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Thanks for the quick response using same motherboard and same ram i have tried running the cpu and ram at stock and get same result. I have got a spare motherboard so i may try that just trying to avoid that if i can. Using 4 ssd in raid 0 as boot drive,had same configuration with 4770k except no 2 nd graphics card and didnt have the issue i have now,hence im thinking its a bad pcie slot.


do you have another drive you can temporarily boot from? This could be raid controller related or even a failing ssd.

Try disabling sli/crossfire.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babycharm00*
> 
> Does anyone know the weight of any devils canyon cpu lid? We, Skylake, users are trying to use different cpu lid to delid our processor with a lighter one. would appreciate the help. Thanks


you shoukd probably ask that at the delided club. I hav a lid but no way to weigh it atm.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide/28850_50


----------



## babycharm00

Does anyone know the weight of any devils canyon cpu lid? We, Skylake, users are trying to use different cpu lid to delid our processor with a lighter one. would appreciate the help. Thanks


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babycharm00*
> 
> Does anyone know the weight of any devils canyon cpu lid? We, Skylake, users are trying to use different cpu lid to delid our processor with a lighter one. would appreciate the help. Thanks


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> if I'm understanding the suggestions, I will disable the turbo boost, set the CPU core voltage. Set multiplier to 47. Enable the power setting states and re-run the tests.


You can leave turbo enabled, as there's really no good reason to disable it. Likewise, there's no good reason to run adaptive. A fixed voltage with C-states enabled will still drop the voltage at idle and save power, while preventing any adaptive peculiarities (like boosting voltage with AVX) under load.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babycharm00*
> 
> Does anyone know the weight of any devils canyon cpu lid? We, Skylake, users are trying to use different cpu lid to delid our processor with a lighter one. would appreciate the help. Thanks


Seems like the thickness would be more important than the weight?


----------



## babycharm00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Seems like the thickness would be more important than the weight?


true that's what we concluded. we need a lid that can take more heat.


----------



## Mega Man

your kidding intel still cheaping out and not soldering ?

sorry but imo it is pathetic there is zero reason not to solder it imo... esp for the premium intel charges


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You can leave turbo enabled, as there's really no good reason to disable it. Likewise, there's no good reason to run adaptive. A fixed voltage with C-states enabled will still drop the voltage at idle and save power, while preventing any adaptive peculiarities (like boosting voltage with AVX) under load.


Really? I always have C-States enabled but I didn't see any voltage dropping within CPU-Z or HWMonitor with adaptive voltage off on my i7, maybe it just doesn't show it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> your kidding intel still cheaping out and not soldering ?
> 
> sorry but imo it is pathetic there is zero reason not to solder it imo... esp for the premium intel charges


I miss the days of soldered CPUs.


----------



## LtAldoRaine

Hi i try register in club.Welcome all.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Really? I always have C-States enabled but I didn't see any voltage dropping within CPU-Z or HWMonitor with adaptive voltage off on my i7, maybe it just doesn't show it?


Those programs don't show Vcore, they only show VID. Try using HWInfo and check down under the sensors portion of the monitor window.


----------



## Ding Chavez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> if I'm understanding the suggestions, I will disable the turbo boost, set the CPU core voltage. Set multiplier to 47. Enable the power setting states and re-run the tests.
> 
> 
> 
> You can leave turbo enabled, as there's really no good reason to disable it. Likewise, there's no good reason to run adaptive. A fixed voltage with C-states enabled will still drop the voltage at idle and save power, while preventing any adaptive peculiarities (like boosting voltage with AVX) under load.
Click to expand...

If you OC turbo won't do anything anyway. Like if you have all 4 cores on 4.5


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> your kidding intel still cheaping out and not soldering ?
> 
> sorry but imo it is pathetic there is zero reason not to solder it imo... esp for the premium intel charges


I agree with what you're saying. That said, their current enthusiast platform is X99 and Haswell-E, and those procs are soldered. It's a marketing move more than anything. There are some people who will go X99 just for that reason. Personally, my next build will be Skylake-E.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You can leave turbo enabled, as there's really no good reason to disable it. Likewise, there's no good reason to run adaptive. A fixed voltage with C-states enabled will still drop the voltage at idle and save power, while preventing any adaptive peculiarities (like boosting voltage with AVX) under load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ding Chavez*
> 
> If you OC turbo won't do anything anyway. Like if you have all 4 cores on 4.5


I hear what you are saying, and experimented with fixed voltage with the core clock set to 4.5.and with all the C-states and EIST enabled, however it doesn't seem to throttle down and idle CPU temps were 7 to 10C warmer.

Here is what I saw.
Adaptive voltage | negative .020V vCore offset | CPU base multiplier 40 | turbo boost enabled | max boost 46 I
max vCore 1.296V from HWinfo64 under stress (x264). idle CPU core temps dropped to 27C to 31C. I did not record the idle Vcore value.

manual voltage1.272 vCore | zero Vcore offset | Cpu base multiplier 45 | turbo boost disabled | max boot set to 45 (even though it is disabled)
max vCore 1.299V from HWinfo64 under stress (x264), idle CPU core temps dropped to mid-high 30s (36 to 38). Again, I did not record the Vcore value.

The warmer CPU temps are telling me something isn't idling down the same.

The net-net is this chip is not stable at 4.7 under stress with Vcore less than 1.325, so I'm going to settle for 4.6 and work on getting the voltages down.

Maybe I'm missing something to get 4.7 stable at a lower voltage, but right now my goal is a cool, quiet idling 4.6 so I can leave this running 24x7.


----------



## Forceman

If you disabled boost it may be running at full speed even at idle, which would cause your high idle temps. Enable turbo, enable all C-states, enable EIST, set balanced power plan (or set lower min CPU), set a fixed Vcore, and check the idle. That's how I have mine set, and it idles at around 25C.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Really? I always have C-States enabled but I didn't see any voltage dropping within CPU-Z or HWMonitor with adaptive voltage off on my i7, maybe it just doesn't show it?
> I miss the days of soldered CPUs.


Windows Key -> "Choose your Power Plan" -> activate the "Balanced" profile.

With various C-states enabled in your BIOS, you should now see your Vcore drop at idle when inspecting your Vcore in HWInfo64. For some reason, windows wont allow Vcore to drop to levels consistent with C-states in the "High Performance" power profile.


----------



## LtAldoRaine

Hi i have some time now for little OC cpu ,and start it now.Please cross finger for me,am noob .
My first step:all options set to auto,next Dram set to 1866MHz and 1.5 v (xmp1866 and1.5,but dont using Xmp in my Msi z97 -gaming5.Turbo is off,C 1support- disabled and C state is _AUTO-(maybe thats bad idea).Maybe must off C state?Tell me pls.
V core set in 1.25 and go up with my ratio CPU.Now am in x45 ratio ,looks be good when checking with OCCT .
I try go up(ratio),maybe tomortow.
Thx for any TIP for me.

MY PC :Msi z97gaming 5
Ocz MOD extreme 700W
corsair h100i
Patriot IEM 1866MHZ 9-10-9-27(2 x4GB kit)
Msi R9 390x
Corsair crabide air 540
ssd vertex 3 60GB,3 hdd -250GB,250GB,500GB.

Sorry for my english,is low.








One more if i delid cpu ,my voltage be lower ?For example now i have 1.25v core and x45ratio .If delided CPU and go in 1.25v higher ratio than not delided?


----------



## jdeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtAldoRaine*
> 
> Hi i have some time now for little OC cpu ,and start it now.Please cross finger for me,am noob .
> My first step:all options set to auto,next Dram set to 1866MHz and 1.5 v (xmp1866 and1.5,but dont using Xmp in my Msi z97 -gaming5.Turbo is off,C 1support- disabled and C state is _AUTO-(maybe thats bad idea).Maybe must off C state?Tell me pls.
> V core set in 1.25 and go up with my ratio CPU.Now am in x45 ratio ,looks be good when checking with OCCT .
> I try go up(ratio),maybe tomortow.
> Thx for any TIP for me.
> 
> MY PC :Msi z97gaming 5
> Ocz MOD extreme 700W
> corsair h100i
> Patriot IEM 1866MHZ 9-10-9-27(2 x4GB kit)
> Msi R9 390x
> Corsair crabide air 540
> ssd vertex 3 60GB,3 hdd -250GB,250GB,500GB.
> 
> Sorry for my english,is low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more if i delid cpu ,my voltage be lower ?For example now i have 1.25v core and x45ratio .If delided CPU and go in 1.25v higher ratio than not delided?


Is this a 4790k?

I think if you delid it more or less gives you lower temps at what ever voltage you use.

Like this..

x45 70C

delid x45 50C


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtAldoRaine*
> 
> My first step:all options set to auto,next Dram set to 1866MHz and 1.5 v (xmp1866 and1.5,but dont using Xmp in my Msi z97 -gaming5.Turbo is off,C 1support- disabled and C state is _AUTO-(maybe thats bad idea).Maybe must off C state?Tell me pls.


Sounds okay. I always set cstates and eist to manually ENABLED. Some people recommend disabling them for stress testing, but this makes no sense to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtAldoRaine*
> 
> V core set in 1.25 and go up with my ratio CPU.Now am in x45 ratio ,looks be good when checking with OCCT .
> I try go up(ratio),maybe tomortow.
> Thx for any TIP for me.


Set your ring/uncore/cache multiplier to a locked value, possibly 41x for starters. Otherwise if this is auto it can scale up and cripple your overclock.

Otherwise at 1.25V you shouldn't have any problems. Just keep raising core multiplier and doing ~10 minutes of stress tests until you get a crash. Then try to dial it in with longer stress testing.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtAldoRaine*
> 
> One more if i delid cpu ,my voltage be lower ?For example now i have 1.25v core and x45ratio .If delided CPU and go in 1.25v higher ratio than not delided?


If you delid a 4790k you might get 10C lower temps (highly random). I've also heard that for every 10C lower temp you can lower voltage (vcore) by about .03V. So theoretically you might get a slightly higher overclock.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide


----------



## LtAldoRaine

Sry YEAH! Thats 4790k .Bios 1.9
Thx ,yes i like 50 celsius.: o
Maybe delided cpu when over that OC.
But still afraid mount naked CPU.I see in MSI maximum z97 formula -delided guard,maybe you now where am buy this guard?Am Afraid breaking chip,and when dellided work some time-couple months( corner chip go up,and not contact with socket )

Th: kciuk:ank you for help!


----------



## LtAldoRaine

OK thaks bro ,2 think sems good -lower celsius and voltage,but need cover like "delid guard"?Or somethink else?

First i try go up with my 4790k,and when over OC i delid my cpu.

I f we talking about RING ratio ,my still is 40x (in AUTO),half year ago i try OC and (RING ratio)never go Higher than 40x.
I'm listening to your tip and i change this to 41x .(RING ratio)
C State ,EIST change now to enabled.
Now am in1.25V-Vcore,45x ratio CPU.My limit voltage is 1.350v to use PC 24/7 .I hope is not to much?
Dont now maybe go to4.9-5ghz?
OK i try and tell you guys when i be to the wall .

One more BIG THX for above you: jdeed, jdorie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!: D

ha ha next time i get quote:thumb:


----------



## Thrillsy

LtAldoRaine, We want to know what your CPU is capable of. Pass RealBench x10 H.264 on your OC to determine how stable your OC is.

One of mine, 4.9Ghz @ 1.317v no delid required Under 70°c using a Corsair H100i and coollaboratory liquid pro. Deliding WON'T give you gains in Mhz, only cooler temps, more stable OC IF heat was an issue for your OC.

Any one here tried Grizzly's Kryonout might buy one this weekend if i can get hold of a cheep stick.


----------



## LtAldoRaine

I start test :
Uncore ratio i set like write- jdorie, 41x,cpu ratio45x,cpu voltage 1.25v.
When cpu ratio set to 46x and go OCCT in 9min.Black screen,automatically Restart (crash).
Am back to cpu ratio 45x and go test,H264 loop-10.
When test over i write this now.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtAldoRaine*
> 
> I start test :
> Uncore ratio i set like write- jdorie, 41x,cpu ratio45x,cpu voltage 1.25v.
> When cpu ratio set to 46x and go OCCT in 9min.Black screen,automatically Restart (crash).
> Am back to cpu ratio 45x and go test,H264 loop-10.


If 4.5 passes at 1.25 and temps are good try 4.6ghz at 1.275v.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> Any one here tried Grizzly's Kryonout might buy one this weekend if i can get hold of a cheep stick.


I'm using it now (as of a few weeks ago). It's pretty good but can be hard to find in stock.


----------



## LtAldoRaine

Done.10 loops x264, cpu ratio 45x-1.25v, cache ratio 41x.
Next try 1,275v and 46x ratio cpu.
Maybe today write how workPC.
If not -tomorow 100%.
Guys you are all super boys!Rly,many good people in this club!
Thanks all!
Sry my english.
















H100i set to Quiet Mode .Cpu is 69 celsius max with open case(in last test x264-10 loop).Building MOD for MSI competition,with carbide air540(white).Thats why case is opened.
Show you when over.


----------



## v1ral

Can someone evaluate my run of AIDA64 I did a few months ago. Im trying to get over the 4.7Ghz bump and i seem to have before but i cant for the life of me pass.
Questions...
1. Is x264 that harder to pass than AIDA?
2. It seems it this screenshot that i needed less than 1.3 on the core, I've tried anywhere from 1.275-1.35 and it either gets too hot or crashes.
Is my chip just not capable of going higher? I know there is a point where people need a big boost in vcore but dang, i would need to pass 1.35 to get there?
Thanks for your time!!


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Can someone evaluate my run of AIDA64 I did a few months ago. Im trying to get over the 4.7Ghz bump and i seem to have before but i cant for the life of me pass.
> Questions...
> 1. Is x264 that harder to pass than AIDA?
> 2. It seems it this screenshot that i needed less than 1.3 on the core, I've tried anywhere from 1.275-1.35 and it either gets too hot or crashes.
> Is my chip just not capable of going higher? I know there is a point where people need a big boost in vcore but dang, i would need to pass 1.35 to get there?
> Thanks for your time!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


88C is a little high. I like to keep it under 85C while stressing. You can probably get 4.8, but you may need to get a better cooler or delid your CPU. You can try running OCCT:Linpack 64 bit with 90% ram for >30min. It seems to run cooler than some other programs. It's worth a shot.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> 88C is a little high. I like to keep it under 85C while stressing. You can probably get 4.8, but you may need to get a better cooler or delid your CPU. You can try running OCCT:Linpack 64 bit with 90% ram for >30min. It seems to run cooler than some other programs. It's worth a shot.


Well about temps, this was with an H70, now I have an H220x. Temps didnt seem to change much really, but fans kn the H70 were mostly in the upper speeds which was noisy as heck. Shoukd i redo my TIM?
While you suggest keeping temps below 85 my temps at 4.7Ghz are going passed it i think, you think there is something terribly wrong?
The screen shot is for 4.7Ghz 20 runs x264 done a few days ago.
1.217 VID
1.717 VCCIN
1.15 uncore @4.0Ghz
100% Vdroop
Memory XMP 9-9-9-24 @1600mhz 1.5 volts


Thoughts/comments?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Well about temps, this was with an H70, now I have an H220x. Temps didnt seem to change much really, but fans kn the H70 were mostly in the upper speeds which was noisy as heck. Shoukd i redo my TIM?
> While you suggest keeping temps below 85 my temps at 4.7Ghz are going passed it i think, you think there is something terribly wrong?
> The screen shot is for 4.7Ghz 20 runs x264 done a few days ago.
> 1.217 VID
> 1.717 VCCIN
> 1.15 uncore @4.0Ghz
> 100% Vdroop
> Memory XMP 9-9-9-24 @1600mhz 1.5 volts
> 
> 
> Thoughts/comments?


That seems quite hot for 4+4 cores 47x with 1.21v with x264 with 20c??? ambients.

Does the H220X have a water temp sensor? How hot is your water getting? Does pressing down on the heat sink / pump immediately improve temps?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Well about temps, this was with an H70, now I have an H220x. Temps didnt seem to change much really, but fans kn the H70 were mostly in the upper speeds which was noisy as heck. Shoukd i redo my TIM?
> While you suggest keeping temps below 85 my temps at 4.7Ghz are going passed it i think, you think there is something terribly wrong?
> The screen shot is for 4.7Ghz 20 runs x264 done a few days ago.
> 1.217 VID
> 1.717 VCCIN
> 1.15 uncore @4.0Ghz
> 100% Vdroop
> Memory XMP 9-9-9-24 @1600mhz 1.5 volts
> 
> 
> Thoughts/comments?


Those temps seem normal for an AIO setup. With my Corsair H90 I was getting 80C at 4.6GHz/1.185v and 85C at 4.7GHz/1.235v after 30min. Thus is why I invested in a custom loop. Now it's 78C at 4.8GHz/1.3V after 30 min.


----------



## LtAldoRaine

Hi
I go up to1,275v-cpu core and ratio cpu 46x.In a moment i start test for this setup.But now i have couple question:

1. Like a tip me, C STATE and EIST have Enabled,but C1E SUPPORT i have Disabled,thats ok?If not ,witch State(C1SUPPORT) is good?s7?Or lower?
2.Cpu Ratio -tweaking in Dynamic Mode.
3.Witch Mode must used:
CPU Core/Ring/GT Voltage Mode
CPU SA/IOA/IOD Voltage Mode
Look to screen how is now.





I know i dont OC Memory now, with CPU SA/IOA/IOD Voltage Mode,but incoming to my mind new questions ,maybe i trying too fast know answer,witch mode must used?
4.Yesterday when test in OCCT or X264,i see diferent view in line12VOLTAGE :
OCCT show me :11,35V max.
HWMonitor 11,35V max.

but HWinfo 12,38V max.?!
I hope my Power Supply is goood but is old -almost 4year .I 've seen and clear him inside ,capacity still looks good.
But strange result in this line:12Voltage
Thx for help









Edit : i passed in OCCT 11min. 73celsius max i set in bios 1.275v vcore,cpu ratio46x.My score in windows:VID 1.261v,VCCIN-1.904V,VRING1.904V,cpu core 1.288V All score in maximum.
I try go to ratio Cpu47x.And when passed OCCT ,i try X264-10loop.OK?


----------



## benjamen50

Is 6 hours of h264 encoding / rendering as intensive as x264? Are they both the same thing? Because I've basically stressed tested my system for 6 hours with this.


----------



## LtAldoRaine

I set:CPU Ratio 47x with 1.275v-Vcore . OCCT run and die in 4min.crash,(black screen and restart windows )Where i found code error?
Now set Core voltage to 1.295v and 47x .OCCT start.
I doing good or not?Pls help me.








Not good 1.295V and 47x ratio Cpu.Die faster than 1.275v!Almost when start OCCT!
Maybe is time when must change VCCIN(up) or somethink else?
I looked all time VCCIN when overcloking .Still be in 1.904v -last x45x46x47.All crash be not blue only black.
Help.


----------



## v1ral

I have an odd question regarding scrrenshots just posted, since our boards are similar.
In the Ring voltage are its on "Auto" i see it at 1.2xx are these voltages safe?
I would plug in VCCIN to 1.9 and keep it there THEN lower it if you can.
Ive lowered my VCCIN by a good amount its at 1.717 at the moment maybe you can try that.

I know core is KING but when i up my uncore from 40 to 44 my system starts up much faster*startup programs open as soon as desktop appears, should venture off to that while keeping my 4.7Ghz core clock since i cant seem to get above it?


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtAldoRaine*
> 
> I set:CPU Ratio 47x with 1.275v-Vcore . OCCT run and die in 4min.crash,(black screen and restart windows )Where i found code error?
> Now set Core voltage to 1.295v and 47x .OCCT start.
> I doing good or not?Pls help me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not good 1.295V and 47x ratio Cpu.Die faster than 1.275v!Almost when start OCCT!
> Maybe is time when must change VCCIN(up) or somethink else?
> I looked all time VCCIN when overcloking .Still be in 1.904v -last x45x46x47.All crash be not blue only black.
> Help.


What's your uncore ratio at? and whats your ring voltage and VCCIN input voltage maybe try 1.8V-1.85V. BSOD codes you find them via the program called Bluescreenview. Voltage is OK. I got 4.7 GHz @ 1.3V.


----------



## LtAldoRaine

Next up V core to 1.310v and still crash,now when OCCT run 2min.?

I must go back to ratio Cpu 45x -1.250v V core.(tested OCCT and 10loop x264 ).
Or ratio Cpu46x 1.275v- I tested 12min with only OCCT and semms be good.-What you think guys?

To V1RAL.
I have VRING to auto ,yes i see to-1.232V!.Rly i dont now thats is Safe or not.Am noob and pls help me.My RING ratio be to AUTO and "jdorie" tell it me :change RING ratio to 41x-and thats all in this moment about RING.

Now is Cpu ratio 46x and 1.275v.VCCIN set to 1.9v .
Ring Voltage is AUTO,Ring Ratio is 41x.
I try this now.








Edit: pass test 10min OCCT.And dont now what next?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Really? I always have C-States enabled but I didn't see any voltage dropping within CPU-Z or HWMonitor with adaptive voltage off on my i7, maybe it just doesn't show it?
> I miss the days of soldered CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Windows Key -> "Choose your Power Plan" -> activate the "Balanced" profile.
> 
> With various C-states enabled in your BIOS, you should now see your Vcore drop at idle when inspecting your Vcore in HWInfo64. For some reason, windows wont allow Vcore to drop to levels consistent with C-states in the "High Performance" power profile.
Click to expand...

sure it will.

you just have to change min processor state


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I have an odd question regarding scrrenshots just posted, since our boards are similar.
> In the Ring voltage are its on "Auto" i see it at 1.2xx are these voltages safe?
> I would plug in VCCIN to 1.9 and keep it there THEN lower it if you can.
> Ive lowered my VCCIN by a good amount its at 1.717 at the moment maybe you can try that.
> 
> I know core is KING but when i up my uncore from 40 to 44 my system starts up much faster*startup programs open as soon as desktop appears, should venture off to that while keeping my 4.7Ghz core clock since i cant seem to get above it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtAldoRaine*
> 
> Next up V core to 1.310v and still crash,now when OCCT run 2min.?
> 
> I must go back to ratio Cpu 45x -1.250v V core.(tested OCCT and 10loop x264 ).
> Or ratio Cpu46x 1.275v- I tested 12min with only OCCT and semms be good.-What you think guys?
> 
> To V1RAL.
> I have VRING to auto ,yes i see to-1.232V!.Rly i dont now thats is Safe or not.Am noob and pls help me.My RING ratio be to AUTO and "jdorie" tell it me :change RING ratio to 41x-and thats all in this moment about RING.
> 
> Now is Cpu ratio 46x and 1.275v.VCCIN set to 1.9v .
> Ring Voltage is AUTO,Ring Ratio is 41x.
> I try this now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: pass test 10min OCCT.And dont now what next?


When I was trying to find my max core I set my uncore to 40x/vring at 1.2v and my input to 2.0. This was to eliminate any issues with those settings. I then found my best core ratio and voltage whitch was 48 at 1.300v. I then increased my uncore multiplier until it was unstable at 43x and backed it to 42x. Last I reduced my Input, which as per some earlier posts tested and worked down to 1.65v so I left it there.

I'm not sure if there is a better recommended way to set ring, input, and uncore but that is what worked for me. I also left my c-states and xmp enabled the whole time.


----------



## jdeed

Ok I went through some more testing today to find the top stable clock around 1.3 volts.

4790k 4.8 ghz / cache 4.5
8 GB memory at 1867 9-10-11-27 T1
Windows 10
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Can someone evaluate my run of AIDA64 I did a few months ago. Im trying to get over the 4.7Ghz bump and i seem to have before but i cant for the life of me pass.
> Questions...
> 1. Is x264 that harder to pass than AIDA?
> 2. It seems it this screenshot that i needed less than 1.3 on the core, I've tried anywhere from 1.275-1.35 and it either gets too hot or crashes.
> Is my chip just not capable of going higher? I know there is a point where people need a big boost in vcore but dang, i would need to pass 1.35 to get there?
> Thanks for your time!!


Yup when you get to 4.8 its a BIG Jump in voltage and heat. If you are stress testing at 90C might as well back it down.

What's your cache at now? Also what timings are your memory at? Those can make a difference in temps and voltage.

I know I have to turn on a lot of settings to extreme and enable a few others to get stable at 4.8/4.5 cache, voltages set around 1.325 vcore 1.95 Vrin 1.3 ring and that's with only 1867 stock memory clock. I haven't tried to over clock that.

It took days and days of testing each level and retesting when changing things. Each time I moved up and found a stable clock I saved it in one of the bios save slots.

After I found the right clock I turned all the energy saving back on in bios and windows.

I could try to hit 4.9 ghz by jacking up voltage, turning off hyper threading and lowering cache, but the temps are hot enough I just decided it wasn't worth going through all the testing again.....Right now idling at about 26-28C at 22-23C ambient which isn't bad for the clock I have. If I run the OCCT AVX test temps peak out at around 85-87C which is why I decided to stop there and now I am working on lowering the voltages a little at a time.

The one thing is each chip is different and not all of them are equal so you just have to feel out where your chip is at and work from there slowly.

And wala failed the CPU test on OCCT ......I think you reach a point where the returns outway the costs and you just have to call it a day and go with what works a notch down......So I took off the .30 system agent and set it back to auto and raised Vrin from 1.95 to 1.98....test again.....lol.

Well made it 35 mins into the next test so I'm close....OCCT CPU test Max temps were 76-81C I am going to bump up cpu voltage .003 this time.

Well passing OCCT AVX and passing OCCT CPU are two different animals......

VRIN 2.0
Vcore 1.33v
Ring 1.3

Crosses fingers....

Well in the end I couldnt get the 4.8/4.5 stable with OCCT CPU test without raising the voltages past my limits which are...
VRIN 2.0 VCORE 1.35 Ring 1.3

So I went back and used my OCCT AVX Passed bios settings and just lowered the cache to 44 and wala.....PASSED OCCT CPU test.

VRIN 1.95
Vcore 1.325
Ring 1.3

I also did not run the HWiNFO64 program in the background monitoring all that stuff, Because I had a feeling about it running. I started running it the other day testing because I thought it was kewl and saw some other people using it. Now I can't say that it made my test crash or not and I am not going to test it right now.

What I do know is I got to a point where I was not going to raise voltages or temps anymore and just lowered the cache from 45 to 44 with my original OCCT AVX passed voltage. This did the trick and Passed with even lower temps as well. Now it may be all I had to do was raise VRIN a little more to pass or my chip just doesn't like 45 cache with 4.8ghz. Either way I backed down from my max acceptable and all is good!









Now to save this one in a bios save slot!! And then maybe another day work on lowering those voltages....


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdeed*
> 
> Ok I went through some more testing today to find the top stable clock around 1.3 volts.
> 
> 4790k 4.8 ghz / cache 4.5
> 8 GB memory at 1867 9-10-11-27 T1
> Windows 10
> Yup when you get to 4.8 its a BIG Jump in voltage and heat. If you are stress testing at 90C might as well back it down.
> 
> What's your cache at now? Also what timings are your memory at? Those can make a difference in temps and voltage.
> 
> I know I have to turn on a lot of settings to extreme and enable a few others to get stable at 4.8/4.5 cache, voltages set around 1.325 vcore 1.95 Vrin 1.3 ring and that's with only 1867 stock memory clock. I haven't tried to over clock.
> 
> The one thing is each chip is different and not all of them are equal so you just have to feel out where your chip is at and work from there slowly.
> 
> And wala failed the CPU test on OCCT ......I think you reach a point where the returns outway the costs and you just have to call it a day and go with what works a notch down......So I took off the .30 system agent and set it back to auto and raised Vrin from 1.95 to 1.98....test again.....lol.
> 
> Well made it 35 mins into the next test so I'm close....OCCT CPU test Max temps were 76-81C I am going to bump up cpu voltage .003 this time.
> 
> Well passing OCCT AVX and passing OCCT CPU are two different animals......
> 
> VRIN 2.0
> Vcore 1.33v
> Ring 1.3
> 
> Crosses fingers....
> 
> Well in the end I couldnt get the 4.8/4.5 stable with OCCT CPU test without raising the voltages past my limits which are...
> VRIN 2.0 VCORE 1.35 Ring 1.3
> 
> VRIN 1.95
> Vcore 1.325
> Ring 1.3
> 
> I also did not run the HWiNFO64 program in the background monitoring all that stuff, Because I had a feeling about it running. I started running it the other day testing because I thought it was kewl and saw some other people using it. Now I can't say that it made my test crash or not and I am not going to test it right now.
> 
> What I do know is I got to a point where I was not going to raise voltages or temps anymore and just lowered the cache from 45 to 44 with my original OCCT AVX passed voltage. This did the trick and Passed with even lower temps as well. Now it may be all I had to do was raise VRIN a little more to pass or my chip just doesn't like 45 cache with 4.8ghz. Either way I backed down from my max acceptable and all is good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to save this one in a bios save slot!! And then maybe another day work on lowering those voltages....


That is why the guides say leave cache at stock until it is stable at your desired clock. sounds like that would have saved you a lot of time at 4.8.


----------



## jdeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> That is why the guides say leave cache at stock until it is stable at your desired clock. sounds like that would have saved you a lot of time at 4.8.


Um......I had moved to 45 uncore.....I already knew it was good at 4.8/4.0 lower than 4.8/4.5 was pretty easy actually. I spent entire days or more testing 4.4,4.5,4.6,4.7 and 4.8 and actually tested each for the cache level that would work as well at different voltage levels to achieve certain temps.. I wish I didn't test so much lol. I have clocks I like at 4.6/4.3 and 4.7/4.4 I knew getting to 4.8/4.5 would push me to the limit I would except as far as temps and voltage when I was at 4.8/4.4.

Anyhow that doesn't matter at all the point is you will be testing to find core and uncore and sometimes you won't be able to get there.

P.S. now today I am gonna clock this bad boy to 4.8/4.5 one way or another just because you had to say something....lol and I might even go back to 40 cache and give 4.9 a go for the hell of it.

Matter of fact let's go for 4.9/4.0 right now!!







too much fun this testing!

Ok boots at...

4.9 ghz/4.0 cache
1.35vcore
1.75Vrin

Now for some testing.......

Ok! I knew it would crash running OCCT and it did so just launching OCCT. I went back in bumped it to 1.95 VRIN which it seems to like........and I am typing right now testing OCCT AVX Linpack. Max temps 10 mins into avx testing are 86-88C all cores. Getting close to Hot for me......
15 mins in 88-92C Max Temps whew gettin hot in here....

Doh comcast cable came......was 20 mins in and temps at 88-92C starting test over..

Nope....4.9 just seems out of reach unless I want to crank voltages over my limits and I just won't do that.....I guess I am chicken..lol.


----------



## LtAldoRaine

Hi.
Yesterday i go back to my stablilty set :Cpu ratio 46x and Vcore 1.275v.But change AUTO in VCCIN to1.90 and Crash!I remember in test my VCCIN be always 1.904v (HWinfo,OCCT,HWmonitor).I added to VCCIN 0,05v(1.95v) and test OCCT11min.All be Good!Now i k'now AUTO crashes my setup!(i hope k'now)

Ring ratio still be 41x but I changed RING Ratio from AUTO(1.238v!!!!) to 1.1v.And passed test OCCT with 10min .Next play in game-GRP(online)1,5 h .

Today i try go up with CPU ratio(my dream is almost 5)









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> When I was trying to find my max core I set my uncore to 40x/vring at 1.05v and my input to 2.0. This was to eliminate any issues with those settings. I then found my best core ratio and voltage whitch was 48 at 1.300v. I then increased my uncore multiplier until it was unstable at 43x and backed it to 42x. Last I reduced my Input, which as per some earlier posts tested and worked down to 1.65v so I left it there.
> 
> I'm not sure if there is a better recommended way to set ring, input, and uncore but that is what worked for me. I also left my c-states and xmp enabled the whole time.


THx man I understand well?VCCIN 1.65V ?When over OC?


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> That is why the guides say leave cache at stock until it is stable at your desired clock. sounds like that would have saved you a lot of time at 4.8.


So what is safe Vring 1.2 and below? When I set my uncore to stock x40 and Vring on auto my motherboard puts it roughly at 1.29x, I know motherboards on auto use excess volts but that is a pretty good amount.

I am gonna keep testing for 4.8Ghz I am fine with below 95c MAX, I hardly do video rendering mostly gaming I suppose that is my MAX Core overclock on my chip...


----------



## fyzzz

Decided to revisit my overclock today. I have updated bios to latest version (i have the hero vii) and my 4690k is cooled by a custom loop. I did what the guide on the first page said. I reset everything to auto and put in the default speed for the ram and only changed the input voltage, core ratio and core voltage. I kept the input voltage 0.6 above core voltage. I have now run 20+ minutes of aida 64 with fpu stress and cpu stress at 4,7 ghz at 1.24 core voltage and 1.84 input (those values gets a tad higher while in windows), i must had something strange before going on, because the required voltage to get to 4,7 was 1.27 before. Anyway i will keep testing, because this seems promising. Oh and the hottest core got to 62c.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Decided to revisit my overclock today. I have updated bios to latest version (i have the hero vii) and my 4690k is cooled by a custom loop. I did what the guide on the first page said. I reset everything to auto and put in the default speed for the ram and only changed the input voltage, core ratio and core voltage. I kept the input voltage 0.6 above core voltage. I have now run 20+ minutes of aida 64 with fpu stress and cpu stress at 4,7 ghz at 1.24 core voltage and 1.84 input (those values gets a tad higher while in windows), i must had something strange before going on, because the required voltage to get to 4,7 was 1.27 before. Anyway i will keep testing, because this seems promising. Oh and the hottest core got to 62c.


I wonder why everyone is getting crazy low temps.
While I am work I am running OCCT Linpack with uncore at x44 core of x47, ive giving up on x48 multi till I expand my loop or delid.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I wonder why everyone is getting crazy low temps.


Because it's a 4690k.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> So what is safe Vring 1.2 and below? When I set my uncore to stock x40 and Vring on auto my motherboard puts it roughly at 1.29x, I know motherboards on auto use excess volts but that is a pretty good amount.


Nobody knows. I've heard 1.2v or 1.3v but it's complete speculation since nobody has ever bothered to overclock their cache until it dies.

Running vring on auto does seem unwise.


----------



## LtAldoRaine

Hi all, hi dorje !
Guys i have now: Cpu ratio47x,1,330v .Cpu Ring ratio 40x ,Ring V -1.2v .VCCIN 2.0v.
Tested OCCT10min . 78 celsius.
Next try tested with X264- 10 loops.

Maybe 1.33v is to much.?

Naturally saving function still ON.
I play few hours a week, several times a day.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtAldoRaine*
> 
> Hi.
> Yesterday i go back to my stablilty set :Cpu ratio 46x and Vcore 1.275v.But change AUTO in VCCIN to1.90 and Crash!I remember in test my VCCIN be always 1.904v (HWinfo,OCCT,HWmonitor).I added to VCCIN 0,05v(1.95v) and test OCCT11min.All be Good!Now i k'now AUTO crashes my setup!(i hope k'now)
> 
> Ring ratio still be 41x but I changed RING Ratio from AUTO(1.238v!!!!) to 1.1v.And passed test OCCT with 10min .Next play in game-GRP(online)1,5 h .
> 
> Today i try go up with CPU ratio(my dream is almost 5)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THx man I understand well?VCCIN 1.65V ?When over OC?


No, some posts a week or two ago examined that at higher core voltages (1.3v+), you might be more stable at lower input voltages (1.55v to 1.7v). Not sure why, but it worked for me.

Edit: Where the discussion started...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/18030#post_24347965


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> No, some posts a week or two ago examined that at higher core voltages (1.3v+), you might be more stable at lower input voltages (1.55v to 1.7v). Not sure why, but it worked for me.
> 
> Edit: Where the discussion started...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/18030#post_24347965


I'm still at 1.55v input voltage. I don't think it is completely stable but I think it might be more stable than 1.75v, for my current oc.


----------



## blackhole2013

Input for me 1.6 core 1.35 4.9 ghz with a cosair H90..


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> First thing I would do with a major issue like that is probably drop the cpu back to stock. Then try to recreate it. That would eliminate the cpu oc from the cause.
> 
> After cpu oc is eliminated set ram back to something easy like 1600 9-9-9-24-1 and eliminate ram oc/memory controller.
> 
> Also if it is still happening try testing each ram stick individually.
> 
> I would also run cache at 4.2ghz 1.17v to eliminate that too.
> 
> Was the same ram used with all those cpus or was it just the mobo that stayed the same?
> 
> Are you using a Ssd? Multiple hardrives? Disconnect all except the boot drive and test.
> 
> Good luck!


Ok so I have soak tested my PC and removed 1 graphics card but left the remaining card in the 16x slot after 12 hours my CPU issue reoccurred, replaced card with my other GTX780Ti so far no problems after 48 hours of soak testing. Conclusion faulty graphics card causing my CPU problem. RMA sent to EVGA so will see how good their RMA service is Thanks for your input Wireat


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Ok so I have soak tested my PC and removed 1 graphics card but left the remaining card in the 16x slot after 12 hours my CPU issue reoccurred, replaced card with my other GTX780Ti so far no problems after 48 hours of soak testing. Conclusion faulty graphics card causing my CPU problem. RMA sent to EVGA so will see how good their RMA service is Thanks for your input Wireat


np!







Also Evga RMA is top notch in the US. The only faster rma I ever got was from intel (less than ten days without cross shipping).


----------



## LtAldoRaine

Welcome.
Now I OC my 4790k with this setup:

Cpu ratio 47x and Vcore-1330v
Cpu Ring40x and Vring-1,200v
VCCIN-2,0v
Memory set 1866 10-9-10-27 1,5volt ,like my xmp profile but doing this manually.
OCCT 10min. x264(10loops)

And thats all now in this set.I mean :dont go with OC my RAM .Quest me why?Because i try find lower Voltage.Temperature is not problem,only High Volts.

And today ,am start looking better OC-lower voltage Cpu,and RAM.Maybe lower RAM setinngs help me go up with Ratio Cpu.Ratio Ring start lower too x35.
Ai'm so much afraid there is not safety-low Ratio RING with High Ratio cpu(35x :46x ,47x....)Help.








Started with this:

1600 9-9-9-24 1,5volt
VCCIN 1,800v
V Core 1,05v - 41x
V Ring 1,015v - 35x That's is Safety?
VCSA 0,85v
VCCIOA-1,015v
VCCIOD-1,015v

And go up with ratio and Core voltage up.
Now change only VCore -1,250v and 46x ratither settings left.
One more sorry to my low english.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtAldoRaine*
> 
> Welcome.
> If not now I OC my 4790k to this setup:
> 
> Cpu ratio 47x and Vcore-1330v
> Cpu Ring40x and Vring-1,200v
> VCCIN-2,0v
> 
> And thats all now in this set.I mean :dont go with OC my RAM .Quest me why?Because i try find lover Voltage.Temperature is not problem,only High Volts.
> 
> And today am start looking better OC-lower voltage.
> 
> Started with this:
> VCCIN 1,800v
> V Core 1,05v - 41x
> V Ring 1,015v - 35x That's is Safety?
> VCSA 0,85v
> VCCIOA-1,015v
> VCCIOD-1,015v
> 
> And go up with ratio and Core voltage up.
> Now change only VCore -1,250v and 46x ratither settings left.


I run my Vring at 1.2v. I think my mobo defaults at 1.05v.

35x at 1.015v is safe, but if anything the voltage may be to low to stress.


----------



## LtAldoRaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I run my Vring at 1.2v. I think my mobo defaults at 1.05v.
> 
> 35x at 1.015v is safe, but if anything the voltage may be to low to stress.


Big Thanks for Supppper fast respond Bro!








I have stablility in Cpu Ratio 45x with 1,200v Vcore.But try go up to 46x Cpu ratio and now have 1,275v and still crashed.
Maybe this is the reason why still crashed

I dont now have is my default Ring .When set mobo in AUTO (40x) give it me 1,238v in AUTO(Ring Ratio).Thats to high.
I change maybe to 1,05v like you.

I have Msi z97 gaming5
THx:thumb:

Edit :Thats very strange ,always my mobo set in auto Ring to 40x .I never see any other results!








Must show permanently 40x?I thought that the plate-processor changes this value, it is not permanent?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtAldoRaine*
> 
> Big Thanks for Supppper fast respond Bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have stablility in Cpu Ratio 45x with 1,200v Vcore.But try go up to 46x Cpu ratio and now have 1,275v and still crashed.
> Maybe this is the reason why still crashed
> 
> I dont now have is my default Ring .When set mobo in AUTO (40x) give it me 1,238v in AUTO(Ring Ratio).Thats to high.
> I change maybe to 1,05v like you.
> 
> I have Msi z97 gaming5
> THx:thumb:
> 
> Edit :Thats very strange ,always my mobo set in auto Ring to 40x .I never see any other results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must show permanently 40x?I thought that the plate-processor changes this value, it is not permanent?


For now you should manually set it to 40x 1.2v. I've seen it recommended you do not leave it on auto. I mistyped the other day. My mobo Vring defaults at 1.05v but I run it at 1.2v and am stable at 42x uncore.


----------



## LtAldoRaine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> For now you should manually set it to 40x 1.2v. I've seen it recommended you do not leave it on auto. I mistyped the other day. My mobo Vring defaults at 1.05v but I run it at 1.2v and am stable at 42x uncore.


I wanted to find my highest score(Core), therefore, eliminated in ring.
I changed to 1.05 (ring), V core i gave down to 1,25v.And still RING Ratio 35x.
I let OCCT test (6min)and is ok.

Probably?!
I try go up with Core.









See your's Water pool,looks Nice!








I have the same Case ,but my is white.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtAldoRaine*
> 
> Big Thanks for Supppper fast respond Bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have stablility in Cpu Ratio 45x with 1,200v Vcore.But try go up to 46x Cpu ratio and now have 1,275v and still crashed.
> Maybe this is the reason why still crashed
> 
> I dont now have is my default Ring .When set mobo in AUTO (40x) give it me 1,238v in AUTO(Ring Ratio).Thats to high.
> I change maybe to 1,05v like you.
> 
> I have Msi z97 gaming5
> THx:thumb:
> 
> Edit :Thats very strange ,always my mobo set in auto Ring to 40x .I never see any other results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must show permanently 40x?I thought that the plate-processor changes this value, it is not permanent?


This was my question a few pages back about Vring, mine was 1.29x something and I was worried*on auto*.
I however have never tried lower than 1.13 on the uncore maybe I should lower it now? *this is for everyone*


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> This was my question a few pages back about Vring, mine was 1.29x something and I was worried*on auto*.
> I however have never tried lower than 1.13 on the uncore maybe I should lower it now? *this is for everyone*


I've read on another forum that max save Vring air cooled is 1.35v, though I just set mine at 1.2V, and after finding stable core I found my max stable uncore at 42x. I'm hoping sure your mobo manufacture will keep it within Intel's recommended specs when using auto, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I've read on another forum that max save Vring air cooled is 1.35v, though I just set mine at 1.2V, and after finding stable core I found my max stable uncore at 42x. I'm hoping sure your mobo manufacture will keep it within Intel's recommended specs when using auto, but I don't know for sure.


How do we stress for vring/uncore properly? Do we just run the same test we use to stress Core or do we just us AIDA64's FPU/Cache/xx test?
If I can lower it more then great, while still being on 4.7Ghz, cause using more than it needs to be is moot at this point.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> How do we stress for vring/uncore properly? Do we just run the same test we use to stress Core or do we just us AIDA64's FPU/Cache/xx test?
> If I can lower it more then great, while still being on 4.7Ghz, cause using more than it needs to be isn't moot at this point.


Not sure about AIDA64 specific tests, I used OCCT, but the same principal. Whatever you can use that is CPU and RAM intensive should work. At 1.2vring I crashed after a few minutes at 44x and 43x, but passed at 42x uncore. Should work the same if you set the uncore 1st and lower vring instead.


----------



## reptileexperts

Sidebar on my OC'ing update:

I have been running my uncore on a slightly lower level due to stability related issues I was combatting when testing 5.0ghz territory. I found my sweet spot is still around 4.8ghz @ 1.265V WITH my uncore at 4.6ghz 1.2V running it at manual voltage and it seemingly became more stable.

I set my eventual voltage at 1.865, if I went any lower (as others have shown) I did not increase stability, it actually caused a boot loop till I reset the board to start again.

Temperatures running at 29 on idle, and 69 on stressing in AIDA64. However, handbrake absolutely hates encoding 24gb Bluray files with these settings, as temperatures rise to 86-88 and it sometimes will fail after an hour of encoding. If I set it to 46 core 46 uncore both at 1.2v however, it encodes just fine - but temps still manage to hit around 85. Guess my new stress and stability testing will simply be real world encoding at this point.


----------



## Dan-H

I had general question when running stress tests like x264.

should I start it and walk away?

is it more or less stressful to be also be doing other light work, like asking questions here while I'm running x264.

I don't want to be doing any work that will be reading/writing to the disk because if it crashes I don't want to lose work, but web browsing?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> I had general question when running stress tests like x264.
> 
> should I start it and walk away?
> 
> is it more or less stressful to be also be doing other light work, like asking questions here while I'm running x264.
> 
> I don't want to be doing any work that will be reading/writing to the disk because if it crashes I don't want to lose work, but web browsing?


If you wanna web browse its fine. Just set priority to normal and after it starts set it through task manager to below normal. it will stress and still be usable for web browsing.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> I had general question when running stress tests like x264.
> 
> should I start it and walk away?
> 
> is it more or less stressful to be also be doing other light work, like asking questions here while I'm running x264.
> 
> I don't want to be doing any work that will be reading/writing to the disk because if it crashes I don't want to lose work, but web browsing?


I usually just watch a movie or something. Any extra work you do during the stress test may reduce its stressfulness but I don't think it matters much.

Some tests like p95 blend shouldn't be left unattended, at least not without a monitoring tool to stop the tests at high temp. Most will get near max temp immediately though.


----------



## Dan-H

Thanks. even when x264 is running at normal priority, the system is usable. Thanks for the warning on temps. Right now I'm backing down voltages to get a cooler, lower voltage and very stable 4.6


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> Sidebar on my OC'ing update:
> 
> I have been running my uncore on a slightly lower level due to stability related issues I was combatting when testing 5.0ghz territory. I found my sweet spot is still around 4.8ghz @ 1.265V WITH my uncore at 4.6ghz 1.2V running it at manual voltage and it seemingly became more stable.
> 
> I set my eventual voltage at 1.865, if I went any lower (as others have shown) I did not increase stability, it actually caused a boot loop till I reset the board to start again.
> 
> Temperatures running at 29 on idle, and 69 on stressing in AIDA64. However, handbrake absolutely hates encoding 24gb Bluray files with these settings, as temperatures rise to 86-88 and it sometimes will fail after an hour of encoding. If I set it to 46 core 46 uncore both at 1.2v however, it encodes just fine - but temps still manage to hit around 85. Guess my new stress and stability testing will simply be real world encoding at this point.


Are you able to hold a 4.7Mhz on the cache I'm curious?

I can't lower my Eventual i'm at 1.850v any lower and its unstable, i read the posts about that in here previously. Starting to render some game media again.

4.8Ghz 1.245v / 4.5Mhz 1.215v Eventual 1.850v, LLC 1. (Beast Mode)


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> Are you able to hold a 4.7Mhz on the cache I'm curious?
> 
> I can't lower my Eventual i'm at 1.850v any lower and its unstable, i read the posts about that in here previously. Starting to render some game media again.
> 
> 4.8Ghz 1.245v / 4.5Mhz 1.215v Eventual 1.850v, LLC 1. (Beast Mode)


How in the heck are your temps so good?
I am really Jelly with temps like that...
Am I really stuck at 4.5Ghz keeping it at 70c-75c ish?


----------



## blackhole2013

forget unicore I leave it at 4.0 and core 4.9 when i raise the unicore so much more heat and I swear it runs slower


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> forget unicore I leave it at 4.0 and core 4.9 when i raise the unicore so much more heat and I swear it runs slower


Higher it, I have a lot to say about it in my previous posts just from my experience with i been high, for example running a demanding game and streaming at the same time. I'll always be a Cache warrior


----------



## Wanderer1

Hello guys, i asked this question in the G3258 owners club thread, but might as well throw it here too. Take a few moment of your time to help me out if you can. Thank you very much

Ok i need some input regarding oc settings.

My CPU *(Pentium G3258)* is an easy overclocker, it does 4.5ghz at 1.16-1.17vcore. It does 4.8 at 1.325 and 4.9 at 1.39-1.4vcore. Those have been tested with 3 different motherboards and stress tested as well, they are stable.

Trying to get past the 4.9ghz barrier seems to be a problem. It looks like auto settings will no longer do the job, as opposed to 4.9 where i basically left everything on auto.

Can you guys give me some ideas as to which settings i could tweak with in order to get past 5ghz? I've tried setting the uncore (cache) to high and low levels, low levels such as 32 or 42 seem to be working better since i can get past OS but then it will freeze. High uncore seems useless as it wont even boot with 48 to 50 uncore.

I've also tried setting the VCCIN to 1.5 up to 2.0 but it made no difference. Changing the cache voltage also seems fruitless.

Any other options i could tweak with on an asus motherboard? It has a ton of options i just don't know which ones to be messing with. Im sure the CPU can go past 5ghz, at a reasonable voltage. Problem is that even if i set the voltage above 1.5 it still won't be stable with whatever i have tried. I need more options to tweak with.

Thank you.

Motherboard im using: maximus vi hero


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanderer1*
> 
> Hello guys, i asked this question in the G3258 owners club thread, but might as well throw it here too. Take a few moment of your time to help me out if you can. Thank you very much
> 
> Ok i need some input regarding oc settings.
> 
> My CPU *(Pentium G3258)* is an easy overclocker, it does 4.5ghz at 1.16-1.17vcore. It does 4.8 at 1.325 and 4.9 at 1.39-1.4vcore. Those have been tested with 3 different motherboards and stress tested as well, they are stable.
> 
> Trying to get past the 4.9ghz barrier seems to be a problem. It looks like auto settings will no longer do the job, as opposed to 4.9 where i basically left everything on auto.
> 
> Can you guys give me some ideas as to which settings i could tweak with in order to get past 5ghz? I've tried setting the uncore (cache) to high and low levels, low levels such as 32 or 42 seem to be working better since i can get past OS but then it will freeze. High uncore seems useless as it wont even boot with 48 to 50 uncore.
> 
> I've also tried setting the VCCIN to 1.5 up to 2.0 but it made no difference. Changing the cache voltage also seems fruitless.
> 
> Any other options i could tweak with on an asus motherboard? It has a ton of options i just don't know which ones to be messing with. Im sure the CPU can go past 5ghz, at a reasonable voltage. Problem is that even if i set the voltage above 1.5 it still won't be stable with whatever i have tried. I need more options to tweak with.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Motherboard im using: maximus vi hero


You have exhausted most things I would suggest except one.

What ram settings have you tried? The g3258 has a weaker imc than Devils canyon. Try dropping ram to 1300mhz 9-9-9-24-1 or maybe even 11-11-11-30-1 and see if it helps.

I have a good g3258 and it does 4.7 @1.312v and 4.8 kinda maxes it out at 1.37v. You have a very good chip if its stable at 4.9.

So even if 5ghz doesnt work out you. Thats a good chip.


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> How in the heck are your temps so good?
> I am really Jelly with temps like that...
> Am I really stuck at 4.5Ghz keeping it at 70c-75c ish?


What volts are you running @ 4.5Ghz? Is your cooler seated correctly on the CPU? Are you using good Thermal pastes? What are your room temps? Consider a delid.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> What volts are you running @ 4.5Ghz? Is your cooler seated correctly on the CPU? Are you using good Thermal pastes? What are your room temps? Consider a delid.


Well considering I went straight to 4.6Ghz I am not entirely sure on 4.5Ghz, but for 4.6Ghz I am at 1.19 roughly. With 4.7Ghz I am currently at 1.217 20 runs x264, VCCIN 1.725, Uncore 1.15 x40.

Right now I have been trying to lower my uncore, it seems any lower I crash randomly in x264, max temps are 84c.


----------



## fyzzz

I have been messing with my overclock the last couple of days. The cache ratio really messes with my stability it seems like, when I put it down to 30 i can run 4,9 ghz cinebench stable under 1.4v, which i could not do before. Testing 4.6 at 1.2v 35 cache ratio right now and everything seems to run just fine (I have run 4,6 ghz at 1.23v before and cache 40 something). Will probably test even more and see if i can optimize my overclock even more.


----------



## Wanderer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> You have exhausted most things I would suggest except one.
> 
> What ram settings have you tried? The g3258 has a weaker imc than Devils canyon. Try dropping ram to 1300mhz 9-9-9-24-1 or maybe even 11-11-11-30-1 and see if it helps.
> 
> I have a good g3258 and it does 4.7 @1.312v and 4.8 kinda maxes it out at 1.37v. You have a very good chip if its stable at 4.9.
> 
> So even if 5ghz doesnt work out you. Thats a good chip.


Thanks for your comment. I tried changing ram values but they roll back to 9 9 9 speeds. In both xmp and manual modes.


----------



## TPCbench

Anyone here tried multi-tasking ? Running a CPU-intensive game while HandBrake is encoding a video in the background

I got poor results
http://www.overclock.net/a/multi-tasking-on-intel-haswell-cpus


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Anyone here tried multi-tasking ? Running a CPU-intensive game while HandBrake is encoding a video in the background
> 
> I got poor results
> http://www.overclock.net/a/multi-tasking-on-intel-haswell-cpus


I have set x264 stress to 4 threads and ran a windowed 1440x900 valley loop.

It was a great way to emulate gaming temps for my loop.

Two separate stress tests that are both pushing the cpu woukd likley have some issues as most are designed to push the cpu to 100%. You would need to lower the amount of threads handbrake runs to get your test to work.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I have set x264 stress to 4 threads and ran a windowed 1440x900 valley loop.
> 
> It was a great way to emulate gaming temps for my loop.
> 
> Two separate stress tests that are both pushing the cpu woukd likley have some issues as most are designed to push the cpu to 100%. You would need to lower the amount of threads handbrake runs to get your test to work.


On my 4690k I can do x264 with 8 threads and heaven at the same time. Heaven does not get cpu bottlenecked and the gpu runs 100%. This would indeed be max gaming temps, and eventually it convinced me to change my radiator to intake.


----------



## Wanderer1

So guys i've messed with a lot of options. 1.39v at 4.9ghz seems to be my limit for now. Though i don't understand why i cant make it stable at 5ghz.. i have so much voltage headroom..

When i set voltage above 1.53 i get cpu overvoltage error. Does anyone know how i could disable this?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> Sidebar on my OC'ing update:
> 
> I have been running my uncore on a slightly lower level due to stability related issues I was combatting when testing 5.0ghz territory. I found my sweet spot is still around 4.8ghz @ 1.265V WITH my uncore at 4.6ghz 1.2V running it at manual voltage and it seemingly became more stable.
> 
> I set my eventual voltage at 1.865, if I went any lower (as others have shown) I did not increase stability, it actually caused a boot loop till I reset the board to start again.
> 
> Temperatures running at 29 on idle, and 69 on stressing in AIDA64. However, handbrake absolutely hates encoding 24gb Bluray files with these settings, as temperatures rise to 86-88 and it sometimes will fail after an hour of encoding. If I set it to 46 core 46 uncore both at 1.2v however, it encodes just fine - but temps still manage to hit around 85. Guess my new stress and stability testing will simply be real world encoding at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you able to hold a 4.7Mhz on the cache I'm curious?
> 
> I can't lower my Eventual i'm at 1.850v any lower and its unstable, i read the posts about that in here previously. Starting to render some game media again.
> 
> 4.8Ghz 1.245v / 4.5Mhz 1.215v Eventual 1.850v, LLC 1. (Beast Mode)
Click to expand...

Could be the background apps running on your rig, but I think I get about 10,000 more points at 4.8 ghz iirc


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> On my 4690k I can do x264 with 8 threads and heaven at the same time. Heaven does not get cpu bottlenecked and the gpu runs 100%. This would indeed be max gaming temps, and eventually it convinced me to change my radiator to intake.


Yes very good way to configure a loop.


----------



## Wanderer1

Is it at all possible that my g3258 has a limit and wont go past 4.9? It is just weird that it requires so little voltage to achieve 4.9 and then i cant make it go 5ghz even with much higher voltages, i have so much voltage headroom and i dont know why it wont go :/


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanderer1*
> 
> Is it at all possible that my g3258 has a limit and wont go past 4.9? It is just weird that it requires so little voltage to achieve 4.9 and then i cant make it go 5ghz even with much higher voltages, i have so much voltage headroom and i dont know why it wont go :/


very possible. All haswell/DC have a voltage wall.

You hit a point where the required voltage is higher than its worth. You are at the max safe limit more than likely. I would not push vcore much higher than 1.45v personally.


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> Are you able to hold a 4.7Mhz on the cache I'm curious?


I have not set it higher than 4.6 at the moment because of all I hear regarding stability issues. I did have more stable results at 4.0 uncore when I was benching around 4.96 range, but it still didn't help me get usable results in the 5.0 realm.


----------



## Wanderer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> very possible. All haswell/DC have a voltage wall.
> 
> You hit a point where the required voltage is higher than its worth. You are at the max safe limit more than likely. I would not push vcore much higher than 1.45v personally.


I was able to remove the overvoltage error, i pushed 1.57 without luck. For 4.9ghz it requires 1.39v.

If it does have a ghz wall then ok that might be it. If it does not have a ghz wall i think if i can manage to get the correct settings on my maximus vi hero i ll be able to push 5ghz with much less voltage than 1.57.

Voltages look something like this for me
4.0ghz - undervolt
4.5ghz - 1.16 - 1.17
4.6ghz - 1.2
4.8ghz - 1.325 - 1.35
4.9ghz - 1.39v - 1.4v
5.0ghz - not yet achieved stable overclock for this. The best i can do is enter OS, then i ll get BSOD in less than a minute.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanderer1*
> 
> I was able to remove the overvoltage error, i pushed 1.57 without luck. For 4.9ghz it requires 1.39v.
> 
> If it does have a ghz wall then ok that might be it. If it does not have a ghz wall i think if i can manage to get the correct settings on my maximus vi hero i ll be able to push 5ghz with much less voltage than 1.57.
> 
> Voltages look something like this for me
> 4.0ghz - undervolt
> 4.5ghz - 1.16 - 1.17
> 4.6ghz - 1.2
> 4.8ghz - 1.325 - 1.35
> 4.9ghz - 1.39v - 1.4v
> 5.0ghz - not yet achieved stable overclock for this. The best i can do is enter OS, then i ll get BSOD in less than a minute.


I would run the 4.8 @ 1.35v for 24/7.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanderer1*
> 
> I was able to remove the overvoltage error, i pushed 1.57 without luck. For 4.9ghz it requires 1.39v.
> 
> If it does have a ghz wall then ok that might be it. If it does not have a ghz wall i think if i can manage to get the correct settings on my maximus vi hero i ll be able to push 5ghz with much less voltage than 1.57.
> 
> Voltages look something like this for me
> 4.0ghz - undervolt
> 4.5ghz - 1.16 - 1.17
> 4.6ghz - 1.2
> 4.8ghz - 1.325 - 1.35
> 4.9ghz - 1.39v - 1.4v
> 5.0ghz - not yet achieved stable overclock for this. The best i can do is enter OS, then i ll get BSOD in less than a minute.


I agree with Wirerat. I am running 4.8 and it is sweeeet!


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> I have not set it higher than 4.6 at the moment because of all I hear regarding stability issues. I did have more stable results at 4.0 uncore when I was benching around 4.96 range, but it still didn't help me get usable results in the 5.0 realm.


I have a similar chip in terms of stable clocks 4.95Ghz/4.65Mhz . 5.0Ghz/4.7Mhz won't hold no matter what config, volt, uncore.


----------



## monterrey4ever

I ordered an i7-4790k, already payed for it but it has not been shipped. I found it for just under $280 and didnt think much about it before buying it. But now I have my doubts... after reading about the overheating issues caused by the IHS going bad. I dont really want to mess with the CPU and try to delid it in the future to keep using it. Should I cancel my order or is the bad IHS not a common ocurrence in this cpu?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monterrey4ever*
> 
> I ordered an i7-4790k, already payed for it but it has not been shipped. I found it for just under $280 and didnt think much about it before buying it. But now I have my doubts... after reading about the overheating issues caused by the IHS going bad. I dont really want to mess with the CPU and try to delid it in the future to keep using it. Should I cancel my order or is the bad IHS not a common ocurrence in this cpu?


Devils canyon does not have as bad of temps as a 4770k. They stay resonable under a dual tower or 240/280 aio at roughly 1.275v or below.

It is common to get around 4.6-4.8ghz at around that vcore.

If you plan to overclock it then as long as you have a decent cooler you are fine.


----------



## NIK1

I tried a 4.9 oc today on my 4790k at 1.300v and 1.650 vccin and ran Aida64 FPU stress test for 1 hr and it ran fine,no crash..73-74 cel max temps.How does this oc look,also,Is there a better program for stressing when testing a core oc.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> I tried a 4.9 oc today on my 4790k at 1.300v and 1.650 vccin and ran Aida64 FPU stress test for 1 hr and it ran fine,no crash..73-74 cel max temps.How does this oc look,also,Is there a better program for stressing when testing a core oc.


x264 from the hw oc thread. See if it can pass at least 10 loops.


----------



## NIK1

Thanks.I will give it a go..


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> I tried a 4.9 oc today on my 4790k at 1.300v and 1.650 vccin and ran Aida64 FPU stress test for 1 hr and it ran fine,no crash..73-74 cel max temps.How does this oc look,also,Is there a better program for stressing when testing a core oc.


Download intel XTU and install it. DO NOT USE THE STRESS TEST. Run the BENCHMARK 10 times in a row (takes ~10 minutes to run it 10x). If you pass that play some hard hitting games like BF4 or GTA V for a few hours as a final test.


----------



## NIK1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> x264 from the hw oc thread. See if it can pass at least 10 loops.


I downloaded x264 and set 10 loops,what about Threads,and priority,what should I use in there.Also I have the Intel XTU program,1 bench passed ok,I will give 10 in a row later a try.Thanks...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> I downloaded x264 and set 10 loops,what about Threads,and priority,what should I use in there.Also I have the Intel XTU program,1 bench passed ok,I will give 10 in a row later a try.Thanks...


Make sure you do run the full 10. 1 run is not enough.


----------



## monterrey4ever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Devils canyon does not have as bad of temps as a 4770k. They stay resonable under a dual tower or 240/280 aio at roughly 1.275v or below.
> 
> It is common to get around 4.6-4.8ghz at around that vcore.
> 
> If you plan to overclock it then as long as you have a decent cooler you are fine.


That's good to hear. As for cooler I will be using an Antec Kuhler H2O 920 so I think I should be fine. I was just scared when I read about people getting "bad CPUs" that had problems with the IHS. Just wanted to know if that is a common occurrence.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monterrey4ever*
> 
> That's good to hear. As for cooler I will be using an Antec Kuhler H2O 920 so I think I should be fine. I was just scared when I read about people getting "bad CPUs" that had problems with the IHS. Just wanted to know if that is a common occurrence.


If you get one of the newer chips (manufacturer date being more recent) you will likley get a good overclocker.


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Could be the background apps running on your rig, but I think I get about 10,000 more points at 4.8 ghz iirc


I was actually watching a HD movie on my second screen with VLC media player while testing!.









Decided to go 4.9Ghz/4.6Ghz You only live once mode today.


----------



## Sangrial

Greetings fellow Devils owners!

I have recently build my Devil's Prison (in signature) which I am pretty proud of. Now: I managed to bring my Devil to 4.6 GHz with a vcore of 1.275. I don't have much time for Stress Testing but so far it looks stable. I actually managed to make it with a vcore of 1.260. But I had a few BSoDs... when that happened i upped the vcore by 0.005 until eventually I got where I am now.
Unfortunately I couldn't push a 4.7 GHz even with vcore of 1.300









My question is: What kind of Overclocker I have? an Average one? Decent? Below Average? And also, any tips how Io can push it even further?

I tweaked only the Core Ratio and vcore since I am a brand new Overclocker. Played a bit with the Cache Ration and Cache voltage but doesn't really seem to do any difference. based on my Prison's specs (found in signature) you think I can push my little Devil a bit futher?

Any questions and ideas are welcome.

Best regards,
a troubled Devil owner


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangrial*
> 
> Greetings fellow Devils owners!
> 
> I have recently build my Devil's Prison (in signature) which I am pretty proud of. Now: I managed to bring my Devil to 4.6 GHz with a vcore of 1.275. I don't have much time for Stress Testing but so far it looks stable. I actually managed to make it with a vcore of 1.260. But I had a few BSoDs... when that happened i upped the vcore by 0.005 until eventually I got where I am now.
> Unfortunately I couldn't push a 4.7 GHz even with vcore of 1.300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is: What kind of Overclocker I have? an Average one? Decent? Below Average? And also, any tips how Io can push it even further?
> 
> I tweaked only the Core Ratio and vcore since I am a brand new Overclocker. Played a bit with the Cache Ration and Cache voltage but doesn't really seem to do any difference. based on my Prison's specs (found in signature) you think I can push my little Devil a bit futher?
> 
> Any questions and ideas are welcome.
> 
> Best regards,
> a troubled Devil owner


Greetings.

You might be able to hold 4.7 if you higher your V-Core with CPU input voltage, search for Eventual CPU input voltage in your UEFI change this to 1.800 and test, change in increments of 10 stopping at 2.000. Be sure to leave your Cache Ratio at default and Memory at its default while doing this. You can change these after you find stability. If you can't find stability with a higher V-Core and CPU Input voltage then you can work on finding your lowest stable volts for 4.6Ghz then start to higher your Cache Ratio.

For stressing you should use Asus Real Bench, Select H.264 on a loop of x10 will take no more than 45 minutes, if you pass consider your chip to be stable real world, rendering content, gaming and streaming etc.

Keep us updated


----------



## Sangrial

Okay Thrillsy, I am gonn do it right now.

set Core Ratio to 47
Vcore to 1.300
Eventual CPU Input Voltage to 1.800
all rest on auto.

First attempt on RealBench x264 BsoD after a few seconds.

Update:
2nd try, upped the CPU input Voltage to: 1.810 - BsoD


----------



## Thrillsy

Sangrial, Find LLC Load Line Calibration and take it of AUTO and select 5, You will be ok upping your Input voltage up to 2.00 no higher. I'm going now someone else will chime in soon, good luck.


----------



## Sangrial

No luck with LLC 5 and Eventual CPU Input Voltage of 1.820.

I Upped the vcore to 1.310 and E CPU I V to 1.830 and will do a test now - Nope. BsoD after a few seconds of x264

Will increase the E CPU I V to 1.840 - Lasted a bit longer than usual in the x264.
Increasing to 1.850.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangrial*
> 
> Okay Thrillsy, I am gonn do it right now.
> 
> set Core Ratio to 47
> Vcore to 1.300
> Eventual CPU Input Voltage to 1.800
> all rest on auto.
> 
> First attempt on RealBench x264 BsoD after a few seconds.
> 
> Update:
> 2nd try, upped the CPU input Voltage to: 1.810 - BsoD


46x at 1.275 is completely normal for a 4690k. The i5 does not have much variation at all and most seem to be within .01v of each other.

You are not going to get 47x at just 1.3v though. Think about it - if 44x took 1.17v and 45v took 1.22v and 46x took 1.28v, what should 47x take? You can probably get 47x stable but it'll take 1.35-1.4v, as well as higher (or occasionally lower) input voltage. At this point you're approaching the thermal limit as well, and some motherboards (esp cheaper ones likely to be paired with an i5) will start to struggle. So most people don't seem to bother.


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 46x at 1.275 is completely normal for a 4690k. The i5 does not have much variation at all and most seem to be within .01v of each other.
> 
> You are not going to get 47x at just 1.3v though. Think about it - if 44x took 1.17v and 45v took 1.22v and 46x took 1.28v, what should 47x take? You can probably get 47x stable but it'll take 1.35-1.4v, as well as higher (or occasionally lower) input voltage. At this point you're approaching the thermal limit as well, and some motherboards (esp cheaper ones likely to be paired with an i5) will start to struggle. So most people don't seem to bother.


My motherboard is one of the High Ends, I have faith in it. My little Devil is probably the weak part of the chain


----------



## Sangrial

Well I will stop here for now with the following:
CPU Core Ratio - 47
VCORE - 1.310
Eventual CPU Input Voltage -1.870
LLC - 5

So far I got BsoD with any settings prior to the one listed above including the final one.
Noted down the last setting, and will try again in the following days (most likely in weekend)

Any help is much appreciated but remember this: I don't want to fry my Devil


----------



## NIK1

When useing X264 to stress test my i7 4790k I run it for 10 loops and how many threads should I use,auto,8,or 16.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangrial*
> 
> Well I will stop here for now with the following:
> CPU Core Ratio - 47
> VCORE - 1.310
> Eventual CPU Input Voltage -1.870
> LLC - 5
> 
> So far I got BsoD with any settings prior to the one listed above including the final one.
> Noted down the last setting, and will try again in the following days (most likely in weekend)
> 
> Any help is much appreciated but remember this: I don't want to fry my Devil


Did I miss it, or have you not mentioned temperatures?


----------



## Sangrial

No you didn't missed it, ai didn't mentioned, but a core peak was 70 degrees celsius, while testing 4.7


----------



## Cannonkill

does lapping the IHS do any good or does it only drop it like 5c?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> does lapping the IHS do any good or does it only drop it like 5c?


Generally speaking lapping will only give you 2-3c unless the ihs is very concave. You can test the ihs to see if it is flat with a straight edge.


----------



## Cannonkill

thats what i thought, it wouldnt do very much. Thanks


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> When useing X264 to stress test my i7 4790k I run it for 10 loops and how many threads should I use,auto,8,or 16.


Normally double whatever cores/threads you have. So 8 for an i5 and 16 for an i7.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangrial*
> 
> Well I will stop here for now with the following:
> CPU Core Ratio - 47
> VCORE - 1.310
> Eventual CPU Input Voltage -1.870
> LLC - 5
> 
> So far I got BsoD with any settings prior to the one listed above including the final one.
> Noted down the last setting, and will try again in the following days (most likely in weekend)
> 
> Any help is much appreciated but remember this: I don't want to fry my Devil


Best advice I can give: sell the i5 and pick up an i7 DC from Microcenter. They OC much better.


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Best advice I can give: sell the i5 and pick up an i7 DC from Microcenter. They OC much better.


I don't live in the US and I don't need an i7. I don't do neitehr video rendering nor editing of any sort.

An i7 may overclock better, but I am just fine with an i5







but thank you for your advice


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangrial*
> 
> I don't live in the US and I don't need an i7. I don't do neitehr video rendering nor editing of any sort.
> 
> An i7 may overclock better, but I am just fine with an i5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but thank you for your advice


47x at 1.31v on a 4690k is a silver chip.


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 47x at 1.31v on a 4690k is a silver chip.


Unfortunately I can't get to 4.7 atm.. so I guess mine is a Copper one hahahah


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangrial*
> 
> Unfortunately I can't get to 4.7 atm.. so I guess mine is a Copper one hahahah


Bronze aka average. Almost every 4690k I've ever heard of in the last 12 months gets 46x at ~1.28v, 47x at ~1.4v. Intel seems to be very good a binning now...I guess the better ones become i7s and the worse ones 4590s.

When dc was first released it was different, and the 4690k would overclock higher than the 4790k, I have heard. Likewise the numbers I've seen for skylake, the 6600k may overclock higher than the 6700k.


----------



## Sangrial

Well, the i7 is supposed to be the High End (aside the Extreme editions)


----------



## tomytom99

My 4790k gets to 4.8 fine, but hits that wall at 4.9. I figure mine is silver.


----------



## fyzzz

Well i'm happy that i bought my 4690k last year, it does 4.6 at 1.2, 4.7 at 1.25 and 4.8 at 1.32.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Well i'm happy that i bought my 4690k last year, it does 4.6 at 1.2, 4.7 at 1.25 and 4.8 at 1.32.


Decent chip. Mines at 1.275v for 4.5GHz

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Decent chip. Mines at 1.275v for 4.5GHz
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


You call 4.7GHz @ 1.25V decent ?? It's a very good sample, actually excellent for an i5. My 4690k (Vietnam) does 4.7GHz all day but at higher ~1.3 vcore (1.290 VID Bios), and to me that's a very good chip, his is even better.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Decent chip. Mines at 1.275v for 4.5GHz
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You call 4.7GHz @ 1.25V decent ?? It's a very good sample, actually excellent for an i5. My 4690k (Vietnam) does 4.7GHz all day but at higher ~1.3 vcore (1.290 VID Bios), and to me that's a very good chip, his is even better.
Click to expand...

Sorry I'm Irish and when I say decent I mean good. I forget that Ireland and America have different slang.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## FattysGoneWild

TDP long and short cpu power limit values defaults?

Long 88w
Short 110w

Can anyone confirm these are the proper defaults for the 4790K? Or is it something else?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> TDP long and short cpu power limit values defaults?
> 
> Long 88w
> Short 110w
> 
> Can anyone confirm these are the proper defaults for the 4790K? Or is it something else?


That's really motherboard dependent. Most likely it would throttle if those limits were exceeded over the defined time frames. You won't be able to stress test well with them set, as it's not stressful if you get throttled. Once you have overclock data you could use them to keep thermals in check. You can determine correlation between power use and temps with hwinfo.


----------



## v1ral

How do you guys determine TDP? Weird thought...

Anyways how does my chip look 1.225 @x47?


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> How do you guys determine TDP? Weird thought...
> 
> Anyways how does my chip look 1.225 @x47?


Your chip looks better than mine, thats for sure, 1.275 @46 (4690k) at stock cache


----------



## v1ral

Should I try to lower VID"
This is on MSI's newest z97 Gaming Bios..
x47 1.223
x40 1.12
VCCIN 1.825
XMP 9-9-9-24
Vdroop 100%
Power Savings disable for testing
*posted in the Haswell Thread as well* Sorry...


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> 
> 
> Should I try to lower VID"
> This is on MSI's newest z97 Gaming Bios..
> x47 1.223
> x40 1.12
> VCCIN 1.825
> XMP 9-9-9-24
> Vdroop 100%
> Power Savings disable for testing
> *posted in the Haswell Thread as well* Sorry...


Well, why not try to find the lowest voltage possible for a stable 4.7? Less is always good, when it comes to Voltage hahaha


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangrial*
> 
> Well, why not try to find the lowest voltage possible for a stable 4.7? Less is always good, when it comes to Voltage hahaha


That's what I am doing..
I passed last night..
x47 1.219
x40 1.200
VCCIN 1.825
Mem. 9-9-9-24 XMP
Vdroop 100%
Power Savings Disable for testing.

Okay with that said should I try to lower Vring?


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> That's what I am doing..
> I passed last night..
> x47 1.219
> x40 1.200
> VCCIN 1.825
> Mem. 9-9-9-24 XMP
> Vdroop 100%
> Power Savings Disable for testing.
> 
> Okay with that said should I try to lower Vring?


Why not try up the Cache ratio at the same vring?


----------



## gupsterg

Few weeks back got another i5 4690k as an offer via etailer was hard to resist.

Original 4.4 / 4.1 @ 1.180v in bios with 1.15v cache voltage.

New 4.4 / 4.1 @ 1.010v in bios with 1.10v cache voltage.

Both did 4.3 / 4.1 @ default bios settings (not extensively tested as 4.4) but original had higher CPU / Cache voltages vs new. Original one showed vcore as 1.008v new shows 0.944v. Another thing I've noticed is CPU cache voltage is lower. Original showed 1.2xxv new shows 1.10xv. Also new requires less of a voltage jump from default bios voltage to achieve 4.4. Original had 0.172v added over what I noted as default and new only 0.066v.

So far done 1hr RB (Stress), 2hr P95 v26.6 (Blend), 12 loops (2.5hrs) of x264 stability test, 24hr continuous [email protected] session (CPU/GPU full power).

Not had time to do any gaming sessions but plan to do several hours this week.


Spoiler: Stabilty testing screenies with HWiNFO monitoring










Original i5 4690K (Vietnam), S-Spec: SR21A , Batch: X503A556
New i5 4690K (Vietnam), S-Spec: SR21A , Batch: X515A861


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangrial*
> 
> Why not try up the Cache ratio at the same vring?


What stress test should I use to stress Vring/Uncore?
Just use x264 or?


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> What stress test should I use to stress Vring/Uncore?
> Just use x264 or?


I am not very experienced in Overclocking myself, but I have been suggested that a 10 x264 loop in RealBench kinda deems your CPU Stable.
Try do that

MY i5-4690k passes the 10 loop with 46 Core Ratio @ 1.275 vcore and stock Uncore/vring (don't have much time for tests and stuff, my gf requires too much attention....)


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> What stress test should I use to stress Vring/Uncore?
> Just use x264 or?


I'm down to 1.217 in Volts in bios, stressing now, in the 17th passed last I checked.
I just applied Kryonaut this stuff is golden, my temps don't hit 80℃.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> That's really motherboard dependent. Most likely it would throttle if those limits were exceeded over the defined time frames. You won't be able to stress test well with them set, as it's not stressful if you get throttled. Once you have overclock data you could use them to keep thermals in check. You can determine correlation between power use and temps with hwinfo.


What should they bet set at to be disabled or a high unreasonable number?


----------



## v1ral

Any help getting past 4.7Ghz

Settings for 4.7Ghz:
20 runs X264 stable max temps 78℃
X47 VID 1.217
X40 Uncore 1.125
VCCIN 1.825
XMP 9-9-9-24 2T 1.5


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Any help getting past 4.7Ghz
> 
> Settings for 4.7Ghz:
> 20 runs X264 stable max temps 78℃
> X47 VID 1.217
> X40 Uncore 1.125
> VCCIN 1.825
> XMP 9-9-9-24 2T 1.5


Try 4.8 at 1.245v. My 4790k is stable there. It may require a little more vcore though 1.265v or even 1.28v. Just start at 1.245v and run x264.

Your temps are getting high though. My 4.8 1.245v hits 65c max x264. delided with custom loop.


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Try 4.8 at 1.245v. My 4790k is stable there. I actually run it at 1.265 though as thats prime stable.
> 
> Your temps are getting high though. My 4.8 1.265v hits 65c max x264. delided with custom loop.


1.26-1.28v is probably more realistic. Agree on temps. 4.8Ghz will be the maximum (assuming < 1.3v) due to temperature alone. Anything above 4.8Ghz will most certainly need > 1.3v which will probably be 90+ celsius without delid (but maybe about 75 delidded).


----------



## Cannonkill

does anyone know how to lower the temps on the cputin bec mine is up at like 57C and i kind of want to lower it?


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Try 4.8 at 1.245v. My 4790k is stable there. It may require a little more vcore though 1.265v or even 1.28v. Just start at 1.245v and run x264.
> 
> Your temps are getting high though. My 4.8 1.245v hits 65c max x264. delided with custom loop.


Should I just change VID and multi?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> What stress test should I use to stress Vring/Uncore?
> Just use x264 or?


I'd think it would be rare for cache not to be in use.
Quote:


> 0x00000124: Core clock is unstable. You need a higher core voltage
> 0x00000101: Input voltage (Intel Haswell) or Uncore (Intel Haswell)
> 0x00000050: RAM is unstable. Lower clock or raise memory voltage


I've had BSOD code for Vring/Uncore when doing [email protected] As usually away from the PC when the BSOD happens I use this viewer to check.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangrial*
> 
> I am not very experienced in Overclocking myself, but I have been suggested that a 10 x264 loop in RealBench kinda deems your CPU Stable.
> Try do that.


Only my opinion, that may not be enough testing.

I had ran RB in stress mode for an hour, fired up [email protected] and within an hour had BSOD code 124. I usually use a few programs like say p95 v26.6 / XTU / x264 / RB / [email protected] , I prefer [email protected] over synthetic tests as feel something productive is being done. From what I've read about [email protected] some work units are harder on a system than other units.

Differing people are happy with differing amount of testing.

For me it does my nut in to come back to rig when set to fold and it crashed whilst I was away from it, so testing an OC is many hours.


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Only my opinion, that may not be enough testing.
> 
> I had ran RB in stress mode for an hour, fired up [email protected] and within an hour had BSOD code 124. I usually use a few programs like say p95 v26.6 / XTU / x264 / RB / [email protected] , I prefer [email protected] over synthetic tests as feel something productive is being done. From what I've read about [email protected] some work units are harder on a system than other units.
> 
> Differing people are happy with differing amount of testing.
> 
> For me it does my nut in to come back to rig when set to fold and it crashed whilst I was away from it, so testing an OC is many hours.


Everyone has their own testing methods







For me, with the 10 x264 loop i did, a few days ago, no BsoD on my CPU







(so far







)


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangrial*
> 
> Everyone has their own testing methods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, with the 10 x264 loop i did, a few days ago, no BsoD on my CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Totally agree and stated in my earlier post







.

Only built the i5 rig this Jan 15, I've had my Q6600 since release and OC'd from day 1 it lasted so long as a) good chip b) nice OC c) for several years had stopped gaming as busy with other things.

One thing that comes across is this platform seems to hide instability better, it seems to require more variants of stress testing or I had a really good Q6600







.

On the original i5 I own I thought I'd got CPU / cache voltages right and then something made it wobble and had to up it again and this was after it had been stress tested for lengthy period.

It felt easier to OC the new i5, probably due to not having to research what I should do with it to get an OC







.


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Totally agree and stated in my earlier post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Only built the i5 rig this Jan 15, I've had my Q6600 since release and OC'd from day 1 it lasted so long as a) good chip b) nice OC c) for several years had stopped gaming as busy with other things.
> 
> One thing that comes across is this platform seems to hide instability better, it seems to require more variants of stress testing or I had a really good Q6600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> On the original i5 I own I thought I'd got CPU / cache voltages right and then something made it wobble and had to up it again and this was after it had been stress tested for lengthy period.
> 
> It felt easier to OC the new i5, probably due to not having to research what I should do with it to get an OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I am pretty much a complete NOOB when it comes to OC







I am doing alot of readings around here but I don't have time to mess around more with my i5







Maybe sometime in the near future








But as far as I know I can't push a 4.7 it seems







atm I am at 4.6 with 1.275, rest on default


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> That's what I am doing..
> I passed last night..
> x47 1.219
> x40 1.200
> VCCIN 1.825
> Mem. 9-9-9-24 XMP
> Vdroop 100%
> Power Savings Disable for testing.
> 
> Okay with that said should I try to lower Vring?


Do I have a decent chip??
Edit should I lower VCCIN, I've lowered VID to 1.217.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Do I have a decent chip??
> Edit should I lower VCCIN, I've lowered VID to 1.217.


You can probably lower both input (1.55-1.75) and cache (1.0?) voltage. Doubt it'll make a difference on either temps or longevity though.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangrial*
> 
> I am pretty much a complete NOOB when it comes to OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing alot of readings around here but I don't have time to mess around more with my i5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe sometime in the near future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as far as I know I can't push a 4.7 it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atm I am at 4.6 with 1.275, rest on default


I'm no pro either







.

The VII Hero has better VRM then the VII Ranger, mines a 4 phases doubled to 8, yours is true 8 phases. In a review on Bit Tech it states for same CPU used in Ranger review the Hero required less vcore, i7 4770K @ 4.8GHz Hero = 1.27v Ranger = 1.28v. The difference in vcore could be down to the true 8 phases giving cleaner power or just shear coincidence?

On the original i5 4690K I was needing 1.27v to get it to do P95 v28.5 benchmark, temps starting reaching 78c on highest core due to AVX use in that version of P95. I then didn't bother doing further testing, even though for [email protected] or other tests I may not have reached those temps. This P95 benchmark used to be my quick test method to check stability for an OC, as if it passed this it needed less tuning of voltages for other tests run over longer time frame. Be aware P95 v28.5 places a lot of strain on these cpus from what I've read.

At 4.4GHz CPU not limiting GPU at all and as low voltage / cool running and not seeing any justifiable gain in game benchmarks for 4.5 or 4.6 I stuck with 4.4.

Original i5 did 4.5GHz @ 1.23v , new i5 been doing 17hrs of [email protected] @ 4.5GHz with 1.035v.

Your bios options are the same as mine IIRC from reviews I read. Besides the info in post 1 of this thread this info Link 1 Link 2 Link 3 Link 4

What BSOD code you getting with 4.7Ghz? do you think temps are issue? in the other thread and here your stating rest is all on defaults do check CPU / VRM spread spectrum is disabled.


Spoiler: Info on spread spectrum



FCC certification testing is often completed with the spread-spectrum function enabled in order to reduce the measured emissions to within acceptable legal limits. However, the spread-spectrum functionality may be disabled by the user in some cases. As an example, in the area of personal computers, some BIOS writers include the ability to disable spread-spectrum clock generation as a user setting, thereby defeating the object of the EMI regulations. This might be considered a loophole, but is generally overlooked as long as spread-spectrum is enabled by default.

An ability to disable spread-spectrum clocking in computer systems is considered useful for overclocking, as spread spectrum can lower maximum clock speed achievable due to clock skew.


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'm no pro either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The VII Hero has better VRM then the VII Ranger, mines a 4 phases doubled to 8, yours is true 8 phases. In a review on Bit Tech it states for same CPU used in Ranger review the Hero required less vcore, i7 4770K @ 4.8GHz Hero = 1.27v Ranger = 1.28v. The difference in vcore could be down to the true 8 phases giving cleaner power or just shear coincidence?
> 
> On the original i5 4690K I was needing 1.27v to get it to do P95 v28.5 benchmark, temps starting reaching 78c on highest core due to AVX use in that version of P95. I then didn't bother doing further testing, even though for [email protected] or other tests I may not have reached those temps. This P95 benchmark used to be my quick test method to check stability for an OC, as if it passed this it needed less tuning of voltages for other tests run over longer time frame. Be aware P95 v28.5 places a lot of strain on these cpus from what I've read.
> 
> At 4.4GHz CPU not limiting GPU at all and as low voltage / cool running and not seeing any justifiable gain in game benchmarks for 4.5 or 4.6 I stuck with 4.4.
> 
> Original i5 did 4.5GHz @ 1.23v , new i5 been doing 17hrs of [email protected] @ 4.5GHz with 1.035v.
> 
> Your bios options are the same as mine IIRC from reviews I read. Besides the info in post 1 of this thread this info Link 1 Link 2 Link 3 Link 4
> 
> What BSOD code you getting with 4.7Ghz? do you think temps are issue? in the other thread and here your stating rest is all on defaults do check CPU / VRM spread spectrum is disabled.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Info on spread spectrum
> 
> 
> 
> FCC certification testing is often completed with the spread-spectrum function enabled in order to reduce the measured emissions to within acceptable legal limits. However, the spread-spectrum functionality may be disabled by the user in some cases. As an example, in the area of personal computers, some BIOS writers include the ability to disable spread-spectrum clock generation as a user setting, thereby defeating the object of the EMI regulations. This might be considered a loophole, but is generally overlooked as long as spread-spectrum is enabled by default.
> 
> An ability to disable spread-spectrum clocking in computer systems is considered useful for overclocking, as spread spectrum can lower maximum clock speed achievable due to clock skew.


When I get BsoD, there are no codes showing, which I find weird... i get WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR, or something like that. I am on my way to work atm, I don't have much time to read the links, but will to tonight, when I get home. I didn't mess with the spread-spectrum tho... is it benneficial to OC to disable it?

Cheers!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangrial*
> 
> I didn't mess with the spread-spectrum tho... is it benneficial to OC to disable it?


Yes







.


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Okay, I shall give it a twist when i get the time







ty for the info


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangrial*
> 
> When I get BsoD, there are no codes showing, which I find weird... i get WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR, or something like that.


First hit in google search reveals it would be code 124 with that. ie needs more vcore. Perhaps use the Nirsoft Blue screen viewer to see dumps / code.


----------



## v1ral

So let me get this straight x264 v2.06 doesn't generate that much heat compared to the others?

I just delidded and was hoping to drop temps by at least 5-10℃ I am not however using the convetional TIM, I'm using Kryonaut.


----------



## rickyman0319

where do u guys buy a good overclocked G3258 cpu?


----------



## Klocek001

Hey I'm just wondering, how well is my new d15s doing compared to CLCs ?
I've had it on my 4790k (stock) for a week now, temps: 55-60 in TW3 (max, usually barely around 50), under 50 in FC4 (no kidding, I'm running around 44 most of the time), ambient around 20-21. Is it comparable to a 120mm CLC ? I'm asking cause honestly I'm astonished. I used to run 4500MHz 3570k 1.26v on TR Macho and the temps in TW were 10-15 degrees higher.


----------



## gupsterg

Spoiler: Totally blown away by the new i5 4690K vs original I had :D .







[email protected] for 44hrs continuous and counting, 4.5GHz CPU @ 1.045v in bios plus 4.1GHz Cache @ 1.10v vs 1.23v & 1.16v for original running 4.5 / 4.2 (have no data for 4.5 / 4.1).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> So let me get this straight x264 v2.06 doesn't generate that much heat compared to the others?


Yes, others in the respect of (heavy AVX using) newer versions of P95 , OCCT Linpack , IBT?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Hey I'm just wondering, how well is my new d15s doing compared to CLCs ?
> I've had it on my 4790k (stock) for a week now, temps: 55-60 in TW3 (max, usually barely around 50), under 50 in FC4 (no kidding, I'm running around 44 most of the time), ambient around 20-21. Is it comparable to a 120mm CLC ? I'm asking cause honestly I'm astonished. I used to run 4500MHz 3570k 1.26v on TR Macho and the temps in TW were 10-15 degrees higher.


The D15 is a solid HSF. My lowly H75 keeps temps at 54 deg C while playing BF4 at 4.8 GHz. The chip is delidded though.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The D15 is a solid HSF. My lowly H75 keeps temps at 54 deg C while playing BF4 at 4.8 GHz. The chip is delidded though.


you think I can OC on this cooling without a delid?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> you think I can OC on this cooling without a delid?


I'm sure you can, but I don't know how far you'll get. Every chip is different.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Fellas, I am kinda of a jerk, so bare with me.

Can you help me understand why Edge browser lags terribly when typing responses on the forums I visit?

Am I in serious need of ad-block plus?

I really did not think I am that slow, it is i5 4690k with 24 megs of 1866 RAM. However I constantly lose key strokes while typing threads.

What causes browser lag?


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Fellas, I am kinda of a jerk, so bare with me.
> 
> Can you help me understand why Edge browser lags terribly when typing responses on the forums I visit?
> 
> Am I in serious need of ad-block plus?
> 
> I really did not think I am that slow, it is i5 4690k with 24 megs of 1866 RAM. However I constantly lose key strokes while typing threads.
> 
> What causes browser lag?


First off, try a different Browser (Firefox/Opera) see how that goes. your CPU should have no issues AT ALL with your typing.


----------



## Fishinfan

Looking into upgrading to this cpu,either the I7 or the I5., Need some motherboard suggestions to go along with this. I would like ddr4,since amd is dragging their heels on this.

II will be doing some overclocking as well. My budget is 250-300.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> Looking into upgrading to this cpu,either the I7 or the I5., Need some motherboard suggestions to go along with this. I would like ddr4,since amd is dragging their heels on this.
> 
> II will be doing some overclocking as well. My budget is 250-300.


Haswell refresh only runs on DDR3.
As for the mobos - you get what you pay for. Asrock makes some very neat ones, I like them for the very clear BIOS.My Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 5 has a 8-pahses digital VRM and so many voltage controls I'll never know what they're for, but I bet they're useful for OC if you're a more advanced user. If you want the most expensive one without giving much thought to what you really need get the ROG, SOC Force or Mpower.


----------



## Wirerat

Gigabyte gaming 5 or 7 are great mobo buys for the 8 phase. If the budget is there a asus ROG is as good as it gets imo.

You can easily max the OC on a $130 mobo though.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Gigabyte gaming 5 or 7 are great mobo buys for the 8 phase. If the budget is there a asus ROG is as good as it gets imo.
> 
> You can easily max the OC on a $130 mobo though.


Hey Wirerat, can you help me get passed 4.7Ghz...
I've tried these settings only to fail on the 16th pass of x264
x48 1.29 VID
x40 1.20
VCCIN 1.85
Max temps 82c


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Hey Wirerat, can you help me get passed 4.7Ghz...
> I've tried these settings only to fail on the 16th pass of x264
> x48 1.29 VID
> x40 1.20
> VCCIN 1.85
> Max temps 82c


I would jump up to 1.312v vcore. Leave everything else.

If its making it to the 16th pass then that should do the trick. Temps getting a little warm at 82c. You may need to delid or increase fan speed to push voltage any higher.


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I've tried these settings only to fail on the 16th pass of x264
> x48 1.29 VID
> x40 1.20
> VCCIN 1.85
> Max temps 82c


I would try 1.3 VID
lower uncore speed to 3.7Ghz (just to exclude cache from possible instability)
VCCIN 1.9
and system agent +0.1v (to stabilize memory subsystem)

Also, what's your CPU- and VCCIN voltage under load ? Do u use any LLC to stabilize VCCIN voltage under load ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> I would try 1.3 VID
> lower uncore speed to 3.7Ghz (just to exclude cache from possible instability)
> VCCIN 1.9
> and system agent +0.1v (to stabilize memory subsystem)
> 
> Also, what's your CPU- and VCCIN voltage under load ? Do u use any LLC to stabilize VCCIN voltage under load ?


system agent can add heat. Hes above 80c already. I would only raise that if the oc is stable at 1600mhz and fails at 2400mhz (just an example).

Droping the cache is definitely a good idea though. 4ghz is already below stock but it definitely wont hurt. It may even create the headroom he needs.


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> system agent can add heat. Hes above 80c already. I would only raise that if the oc is stable at 1600mhz and fails at 2400mhz (just an example).


It's only because he said that 4.6Ghz was stable at 1.22v I think. +0.8v from 4.6 to 4.7 seems a lot. 1.22v for 4.6Ghz on the other side is pretty good. Maybe 4.6 is not really stable or something else besides vCore is causing instability @ 4.7. Also x264 puts a lot of strain on the memory subsystem.

Oh well, that's the joy of overclocking, lots of stuff to play around


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> It's only because he said that 4.6Ghz was stable at 1.22v I think. +0.8v from 4.6 to 4.7 seems a lot. 1.22v for 4.6Ghz on the other side is pretty good. Maybe 4.6 is not really stable or something else besides vCore is causing instability @ 4.7. Also x264 puts a lot of strain on the memory subsystem.
> 
> Oh well, that's the joy of overclocking, lots of stuff to play around


1.22x was for x47, I'm lowering this atm I'm at 1.213 and testing.
Going to x48-x50 is quite a challenge however..
I just deluded a few days ago and have CLU on the way, I'm using Kryonaut atm.
What is stock system agent? I am using the mitherbiard values/auto.
Memory is st XMP throughout testing.


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> 1.22x was for x47, I'm lowering this atm I'm at 1.213 and testing.


Ah yes, I mixed up 4.6/4.7 and 4.7/4.8. Going over 1.3 for 4.8 is not too unusual. So 1.31-1.32 might indeed be required as Wirerat suggested.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> What is stock system agent?


Not sure. The manual setting is usually specified as offset.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I would jump up to 1.312v vcore. Leave everything else.
> 
> If its making it to the 16th pass then that should do the trick. Temps getting a little warm at 82c. You may need to delid or increase fan speed to push voltage any higher.


Alright I plugged in 1.312 and its on the 17th pass last I checked max temps reached is 82℃
Wow that a big jump from [email protected] 4.7Ghz.

Passed!!


----------



## Sickened1

Finally finishing the build in my sig tomorrow. So stand by for questions tomorrow evening and sunday haha. Hoping for 4.8ghz. But we shall see!


----------



## bonami2

Any guide to overclock the uncore? im at 4.0

How to stress test it without making high temp? etc Will use a windows install on a usb key for corruption purpose.

Currently at 1.97 voltage input + 1.375 Vcore at 4.9ghz for about 4 hour on a h75 as intake and delided with clu + mx4. Im super happy max temp about 70-77c gaming and stress 85-90.


----------



## jdeed

nm


----------



## v1ral

This is what I have for 4.8Ghz.
Settings:
x48 1.305 from 1.312
x40 1.2
VCCIN 1.85
XMP 9-9-9-24 1.5volts
100% Vdroop
x25 runs of x264 v2.06



How does it look?
I'm still going to lower VID hoping to go below 1.3.


----------



## By-Tor

Would 1.37v be to high to run 5ghz 24/7 on my 4790k?


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Would 1.37v be to high to run 5ghz 24/7 on my 4790k?


I would says depend on load. If you only game and use it for browsing probably yea If you encode and do heavy stuff and game 40 hour week probably not ( except if you play 40 hour of light game )


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> I would says depend on load. If you only game and use it for browsing probably yea If you encode and do heavy stuff and game 40 hour week probably not ( except if you play 40 hour of light game )


Just a couple hours of BF4 a night and a little Witcher 3.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Just a couple hours of BF4 a night and a little Witcher 3.


Should be safe under good temp









Im currently hitting 75-80c playing game so im gonna drop back to 4.7ghz from 4.9


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Should be safe under good temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im currently hitting 75-80c playing game so im gonna drop back to 4.7ghz from 4.9


In game I'm staying anywhere from 55-60...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Would 1.37v be to high to run 5ghz 24/7 on my 4790k?


Its not terrible but I doubt there is a noticeable delta from 4.9 to 5ghz in games.

My 4790k does 5ghz right around that same mark but 4.8 comes in at 1.26v prime stable.

If I keep the cpu until its long in tooth it will likley see some 5ghz 24/7 if it remains in my gaming rig. For now though I see no reason to push past 4.8 on a near gold specimen.


----------



## rickyman0319

is it true that z87 motherboard have a hard time overclock this cpu then z97 does?

i only can overclock to 4.3ghz and above that speed. do i need to get another one or what shall i do to pass 4300ghz wall?


----------



## Sangrial

4.7 GHz @ 1.330 VCore on i5-4690k for 24/7 is safe? I guess a bit much voltage for a 4.7 right?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangrial*
> 
> 4.7 GHz @ 1.330 VCore on i5-4690k for 24/7 is safe? I guess a bit much voltage for a 4.7 right?


Nah 1.33v is perfectly fine, as long as you can cool it. 4.7 @ 1.33 is decent, my chip does 4.8 at that voltage.


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Nah 1.33v is perfectly fine, as long as you can cool it. 4.7 @ 1.33 is decent, my chip does 4.8 at that voltage.


as a peak temp I am seeing a 73*C on 2nd core doing RealBench H.264 Video Encoding, now doing 5th loop


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Would 1.37v be to high to run 5ghz 24/7 on my 4790k?


For gaming there is no point. My chip is 5 GHz capable, but even at 4.8 while playing BF4, max CPU utilization is under 65%. Why not just run cooler/safer/more efficiently when gaming?


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Its not terrible but I doubt there is a noticeable delta from 4.9 to 5ghz in games.
> 
> My 4790k does 5ghz right around that same mark but 4.8 comes in at 1.26v prime stable.
> 
> If I keep the cpu until its long in tooth it will likley see some 5ghz 24/7 if it remains in my gaming rig. For now though I see no reason to push past 4.8 on a near gold specimen.


Go YOLO WireRat.

Hey, just curious whats the cache ratio topping out at on your fantastic 4790k?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> For gaming there is no point. My chip is 5 GHz capable, but even at 4.8 while playing BF4, max CPU utilization is under 65%. Why not just run cooler/safer/more efficiently when gaming?


I went ahead and just backed it down to 4.7 on 1.21v.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I went ahead and just backed it down to 4.7 on 1.21v.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> For gaming there is no point. My chip is 5 GHz capable, but even at 4.8 while playing BF4, max CPU utilization is under 65%. Why not just run cooler/safer/more efficiently when gaming?


It has nothing to do with cpu usage

It all about singlethread + Minimum fps.

That why in arma 3 im at 20 fps in king of the hill with 20% cpu usage


----------



## bonami2

And for mobo with the best price for z97 Is the Msi gaming 7 ( 12 phase )


----------



## Sangrial

I guess in the end I will stick with my 4.6 GHz @ 1.275...


----------



## jdeed

The one thing about this thread that bugs me....is it has too many different CPU's and people talking about changing voltages without specifying sometimes which one....the thread is jumbled mess of tests and recommendations of different CPU's

Are there threads just for the different Devil's Canyon's? How many Devil's Canyon's are there?

Like a thread just for i7 4790k?

Are the 4790k and 4690k exactly the same voltages?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdeed*
> 
> The one thing about this thread that bugs me....is it has too many different CPU's and people talking about changing voltages without specifying sometimes which one....the thread is jumbled mess of tests and recommendations of different CPU's


Owners club threads can tend to get like that.

You could open a thread of your own to get answers regarding what your looking help with? or just ask here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdeed*
> 
> How many Devil's Canyon's are there?


Only the 2 if you look at this, then IIRC the G3258 is also mentioned as devil's canyon in some places.

Then you have the term Haswell Refresh also, which then = this Link:- http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=930


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> Go YOLO WireRat.
> 
> Hey, just curious whats the cache ratio topping out at on your fantastic 4790k?


Cache can do 4.6 @ 1.25v. I leave it at 4.4 1.20v 24/7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdeed*
> 
> The one thing about this thread that bugs me....is it has too many different CPU's and people talking about changing voltages without specifying sometimes which one....the thread is jumbled mess of tests and recommendations of different CPU's
> 
> Are there threads just for the different Devil's Canyon's? How many Devil's Canyon's are there?
> 
> Like a thread just for i7 4790k?
> *
> Are the 4790k and 4690k exactly the same voltages?*


4790k and 4690k are not different as far as settings.

The silicon lottery determines the cpu quality. More I7 are higher binned it seems.

The i5 runs considerably cooler since Hyperthreading adds around 10c.


----------



## jdeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Cache can do 4.6 @ 1.25v. I leave it at 4.4 1.20v 24/7.
> 4790k and 4690k are not different as far as settings.
> 
> The silicon lottery determines the cpu quality. More I7 are higher binned it seems.
> 
> The i5 runs considerably cooler since Hyperthreading adds around 10c.


Ohh ok that's why I get mixed up on temps.....and some voltages.

Thanks.


----------



## gupsterg

Well IMO nailed 4.6 / 4.1 with 1.080v in bios with new i5 vs 1.27v for original i5. Still using 1.10v CPU cache voltage.


Spoiler: 12hr [email protected] plus P95 28.7 benchmark








Now venturing into new territory for my rig, 4.7GHz







.


Spoiler: So far done 2hrs RB & 10hrs and counting [email protected], 4.7 / 4.1 @ 1.125v / 1.10v.







I did notice when selected 47 cpu multiplier board automatically disabled SVID support with option set to "Auto" in bios. The telltale signs were mobo doing a full shutdown and reboot after selecting 47 ratio and also HWiNFO no longer reporting CPU Package Power correctly and no IA Cores Power reading at all.

In screenshot for the RB test above for 4.7 SVID support set "Auto" in bios but disabled by it, [email protected] test above is me manually enabling it as wanted TDP figures. After reading some info on this option I felt as not overclocking BCLK I would enable it.

Anyone have thoughts on SVID support on / off?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Well IMO nailed 4.6 / 4.1 with 1.080v in bios with new i5 vs 1.27v for original i5. Still using 1.10v CPU cache voltage.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 12hr [email protected] plus P95 28.7 benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now venturing into new territory for my rig, 4.7GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: So far done 2hrs RB & 10hrs and counting [email protected], 4.7 / 4.1 @ 1.125v / 1.10v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did notice when selected 47 cpu multiplier board automatically disabled SVID support with option set to "Auto" in bios. The telltale signs were mobo doing a full shutdown and reboot after selecting 47 ratio and also HWiNFO no longer reporting CPU Package Power correctly and no IA Cores Power reading at all.
> 
> In screenshot for the RB test above for 4.7 SVID support set "Auto" in bios but disabled by it, [email protected] test above is me manually enabling it as wanted TDP figures. After reading some info on this option I felt as not overclocking BCLK I would enable it.
> 
> Anyone have thoughts on SVID support on / off?


And i thought my i5 was pretty good at 4.7 ghz at 1.25v...Great chip there!


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers mate!







.

I lucked out first on purchase price, etailer had it £148.98, via bespoke offers got it for £134.39. Then a cashback site if I made purchase via Bespoke was giving me 15% back (£20.15). Due to the "job" I do, I also got rebate of £26.88 via my "books" so in the end cost £87.36.

I really couldn't let the opportunity to buy again go by!







, this 1 is really making me feel I may touch 5GHz! if it doesn't still happy so far







.

I've manged this on air, no excessive fan spin up as well







, for everyday use gonna be very quiet IMO.

Did a few mods to my Silverstone Temjin 06 over the years I've owned it. It now has mesh side panel, 2x SSD bay. Ripped the 3.5" outward facing cages to create space for 2x 140mm fans, also modded in some 2x 92mm fans where the upper level HDD cage is.


Spoiler: Stock case










Spoiler: My modded SSTJ06







Not as bling as other's rigs I've seen on net but does me ok. Wish I could route the 24pin cable behind mobo tray but only got 1cm space to work with between tray and side panel.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I lucked out first on purchase price, etailer had it £148.98, via bespoke offers got it for £134.39. Then a cashback site if I made purchase via Bespoke was giving me 15% back (£20.15). Due to the "job" I do, I also got rebate of £26.88 via my "books" so in the end cost £87.36.
> 
> I really couldn't let the opportunity to buy again go by!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , this 1 is really making me feel I may touch 5GHz! if it doesn't still happy so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I've manged this on air, no excessive fan spin up as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , for everyday use gonna be very quiet IMO.
> 
> Did a few mods to my Silverstone Temjin 06 over the years I've owned it. It now has mesh side panel, 2x SSD bay. Ripped the 3.5" outward facing cages to create space for 2x 140mm fans, also modded in some 2x 92mm fans where the upper level HDD cage is.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Stock case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My modded SSTJ06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as bling as other's rigs I've seen on net but does me ok. Wish I could route the 24pin cable behind mobo tray but only got 1cm space to work with between tray and side panel
> 
> 
> .


Custom split and shroud your 24-cable sheath. Is a pretty case, very bomb proof.


----------



## Thrillsy

gupsterg, you have a really nice sample. Check this I5 from a couple of months back from SynchronicBoot.

1.257v for 4.9Ghz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchronicBoost*
> 
> For the non-believers, this is what Asus' TPU chip and Autotune did on that golden chip I picked up retail. It was pretty exciting watching what it could come up with for max clock.
> 
> 
> 
> This is where it ended up. This is very stable and the voltages are very low and the temps are also low. I was able to achieve higher clocks, but at the expense of more voltage and temps.


----------



## bonami2

all those clock without input voltage

If you put input at 2.3v and input 1.2v im sure you can clock high







( i think if i understand well how it work


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Custom split and shroud your 24-cable sheath. Is a pretty case, very bomb proof.


Cheers! will look into this







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> gupsterg, you have a really nice sample. Check this I5 from a couple of months back from SynchronicBoot.
> 
> 1.257v for 4.9Ghz


Thank you and cheers for info!







, read the posts and a few after that and will perhaps try the Asus "AutoTune".

This new i5 I got initial testing at bios defaults showed reading of 1.020v vcore when doing x264 / xtu in HWiNFO, bios with EIST / C-States disabled showed 0.944. These bios defaults allowed 4.3 4.1, did 10 loops x264, 60min RB, 4hr [email protected] plus other quick tests.

4.4 4.1 was 1.010v set in bios, besides other tests longest done was 24hr [email protected], manually stopped.
4.5 4.1 was 1.045v set in bios, besides other tests longest done was 46.5hr [email protected], manually stopped.
4.6 4.1 was 1.080v set in bios, besides other tests longest done was 12hr [email protected], manually stopped.
4.7 4.1 was 1.125v set in bios, besides other tests has been doing [email protected] 29.5hr and will stop later tonight perhaps.

All tests are bios defaults except using adaptive voltage, EIST, C-States enabled, XMP 2400MHz 1T, CPU Cache voltage 1.10v.


Spoiler: 4.7 4.1 @ 1.125v 28hr and counting [email protected]







Reading SynchronicBoot required 1.257 @ 4.9 and how this chip is scaling I'm hoping to do that at lower vcore, but may start hitting too high a temp for my liking, if I don't hit an OC wall







.

So far with room ambient temp of 23-24c highest core temp has been 68c using [email protected] 70c was what chip hit when doing P95 28.7 benchmark when using 4.6GHz profile, later tonight will try P95 v28.7 with 4.7 profile, I reckon I may hit 75c.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> all those clock without input voltage
> 
> If you put input at 2.3v and input 1.2v im sure you can clock high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( i think if i understand well how it work


I don't think I need 2.3v CPU input voltage (VCCIN), why I say that is I've read a few recommendations by say [email protected] and pro overclockers that 0.4 - 0.5v higher than you VCORE is sufficient for VCCIN. My bios default for that voltage is 1.8xxv therefore enough for 1.3-1.4 vcore which I hope I don't get upto







.

1.2v for CPU cache is pointless IMO if it doesn't need it, this chip defaults to 1.10v so far that has been fine. My old i5 defaulted to 1.2v I was able to lower that for overclocks of 4.4 to 4.6 cpu clock and 4.1 - 4.3 cpu cache clock, tested over many hours of [email protected] and other tests.

Cheers for input and reading posts







.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers! will look into this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Cheers for info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , read the posts and a few after that and will perhaps try the Asus "AutoTune", thank you.
> 
> This new i5 I got initial testing at bios defaults showed reading of 1.020v vcore when doing x264 / xtu in HWiNFO, bios with EIST / C-States disabled showed 0.944. These bios defaults allowed 4.3 4.1, did 10 loops x264, 60min RB, 4hr [email protected] plus other quick tests.
> 
> 4.4 4.1 was 1.010v set in bios, besides other tests longest done was 24hr [email protected], manually stopped.
> 4.5 4.1 was 1.045v set in bios, besides other tests longest done was 46.5hr [email protected], manually stopped.
> 4.6 4.1 was 1.080v set in bios, besides other tests longest done was 12hr [email protected], manually stopped.
> 4.7 4.1 was 1.125v set in bios, besides other tests has been doing [email protected] 29.5hr and will stop later tonight perhaps.
> 
> All tests are bios defaults except using adaptive voltage, EIST, C-States enabled, XMP 2400MHz 1T, CPU Cache voltage 1.10v.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4.7 4.1 @ 1.125v 28hr and counting [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading SynchronicBoot required 1.257 @ 4.9 and how this chip is scaling I'm hoping to do that at lower vcore, but may start hitting too high a temp for my liking, if I don't hit an OC wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So far with room ambient temp of 23-24c highest core temp has been 68c using [email protected] 70c was what chip hit when doing P95 28.7 benchmark when using 4.6GHz profile, later tonight will try P95 v28.7 with 4.7 profile, I reckon I may hit 75c.
> I don't think I need 2.3v CPU input voltage (VCCIN), why I say that is I've read a few recommendations by say [email protected] and pro overclockers that 0.4 - 0.5v higher than you VCORE is sufficient for VCCIN. My bios default for that voltage is 1.8xxv therefore enough for 1.3-1.4 vcore which I hope I don't get upto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 1.2v for CPU cache is pointless if it doesn't need it, this chip defaults to 1.10v so far that has been fine. My old i5 defaulted to 1.2v I was able to lower that for overclocks of 4.4 to 4.6 cpu clock and 4.1 - 4.3 cpu cache clock.
> 
> Cheers for input and reading posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


auto on voltage input will increase with vcore well my msi do.

But yet this chip is still awesome









I need 1.97v input and 1.375v for 4.9 and 1.3v auto input for 4.7


----------



## gupsterg

Many thanks for your praise on chip and your chip's info







.

CPU Cache Voltage on my Asus Maximus VII Ranger does increase if set to Auto and you up CPU Cache ratio manually from default value. Here is link to thread with details of testing with my original i5.

Input voltage does not increase when set to Auto, the experience I gained with my old i5 has helped in a way, a) to know how bios/board react b) for some bios settings I played with.

Cheers for the heads up though







, I do like to input as much settings as I can manually







.

Will be aiming for higher CPU Cache Clock later but had been sticking to OCs of CPU / Cache clocks to compare new vs original i5.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Many thanks for your praise on chip and your chip's info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> CPU Cache Voltage on my Asus Maximus VII Ranger does increase if set to Auto and you up CPU Cache ratio manually from default value. Here is link to thread with details of testing with my original i5.
> 
> Input voltage does not increase when set to Auto, the experience I gained with my old i5 has helped in a way, a) to know how bios/board react b) for some bios settings I played with.
> 
> Cheers for the heads up though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I do like to input as much settings as I can manually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Will be aiming for higher CPU Cache Clock later but had been sticking to OCs of CPU / Cache clocks to compare new vs original i5.


happy to share and learn









Take care with cache i set it to 40 4ghz because i dont want to corrupt my windows trying to test it ahah


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers for info







, indeed also here to learn & share







.

I'll be honest I've been using same Win7 x64 install since building rig in Jan 15, had plenty of BSODs from meddling with CPU overclocking and editing bios of my 290X. So far not needed to do full reinstall or recover OS, in a way been lazy about perhaps doing a fresh install but I thought if it's perhaps a little buggy it would sort of really test stability of an OC (if I'm making sense of thought in my head







).

43 (1.20v) with about 4.5GHz IIRC was what I tested with my original chip, anything above 43 was causing erratic behavior.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> is it true that z87 motherboard have a hard time overclock this cpu then z97 does?
> 
> i only can overclock to 4.3ghz and above that speed. do i need to get another one or what shall i do to pass 4300ghz wall?


From what I've heard many z87 (gigabyte) boards are better than their z97 counterparts. However it's going to depend on the board.

4.3 ghz is quite low a 4690k, though not unheard of.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , indeed also here to learn & share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'll be honest I've been using same Win7 x64 install since building rig in Jan 15, had plenty of BSODs from meddling with CPU overclocking and editing bios of my 290X. So far not needed to do full reinstall or recover OS, in a way been lazy about perhaps doing a fresh install but I thought if it's perhaps a little buggy it would sort of really test stability of an OC (if I'm making sense of thought in my head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 43 (1.20v) with about 4.5GHz IIRC was what I tested with my original chip, anything above 43 was causing erratic behavior.


Well my last windows install was gone crazy with the os taking 5 minute to load ahah.

Never had bsod or bluescreen with that 4790k. Well most of my overclock where right on or almost i dont tweak..... i press 1.3v and push 47. it work try 50 it crash i try 48 etc. After i increase voltage if freeze or error in stress test.


----------



## gupsterg

Vcore for both i5s had been doing 0.005v increases a time and yes some step ups were not showing an increase for say MAX reading in HWiNFO. My original i5 testing results were showing it needed more CPU cache voltage for a higher core & cache clock, this one seems pretty happy at 1.10v so far







.

You could say it's a bit OCD (







) but just like to give just the right amount







, to me this time invested gets me to know my system







.

The Q6600 (G0) I have I OC'd the similar method when got it at release (of course differing SW's for testing then) but even so many years later it's rock solid. A little while back it had 290 in it and set it to [email protected] for many hours. I was gonna sell it when I built this rig but just felt I needed to keep it, just like my Amiga







.


----------



## JackCY

It's a good idea to have a buffer zone and not run the CPU right on the edge. Avoid the trouble of random BSODs or lock ups or other issues.
0.005V steps are small, time consuming and not great if that's all the buffer you have.


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers for info







, agree on buffer zone and not running right to edge but I usually find say OC limit then back down / tweak







.

I'd never have an OC which gave random lock ups / BSOD, not worth the hassle for 24/7 use, that is why I do variety of tests and lengthy period.

This i5 IMO is responding to lower jumps in vcore for ratio increase, my original one wasn't so I did 0.010v jumps and then backed off just to see if it was too much or just right. I guess you do in a way get a feel for the way it's responding to OC'ing.

I guess I have the time or enjoy meddling around with it







.

As always everyone has their own testing methodology / what programs they use and how long they test







.


----------



## Randomdude

I hope I didn't drastically reduce the life span of my CPU. 5.00 GHz on 1.5V stable in desktop operations : < could do 5.1 probably. X522 batch, Vietnamese chip.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomdude*
> 
> I hope I didn't drastically reduce the life span of my CPU. 5.00 GHz on 1.5V stable in desktop operations : < could do 5.1 probably. X522 batch, Vietnamese chip.


if you only loaded windows its probably ok. I Definitely wouldn't run any heavy load at that vcore.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomdude*
> 
> I hope I didn't drastically reduce the life span of my CPU. 5.00 GHz on 1.5V stable in desktop operations : < could do 5.1 probably. X522 batch, Vietnamese chip.


1.5V ? Holy f*...









I hope you have a decent CPU cooler, otherwise say goodbye to your CPU when under load


----------



## Juggernaut808

I just got my 4790K and I decided to get a base line on temps before I started overclocking. I used RealBench to do a quick 15 minute stress test to bring the temperature up and I was shocked that I was hitting low to mid 90's at stock. Is this normal?

Batch#X510B207

H100i for cooling

I have a 212 EVO that I was going to use for another build but I think that I might try that cooler to make sure my H100i isn't bad or something.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggernaut808*
> 
> I just got my 4790K and I decided to get a base line on temps before I started overclocking. I used RealBench to do a quick 15 minute stress test to bring the temperature up and I was shocked that I was hitting low to mid 90's at stock. Is this normal?
> 
> Batch#X510B207
> 
> H100i for cooling
> 
> I have a 212 EVO that I was going to use for another build but I think that I might try that cooler to make sure my H100i isn't bad or something.


Could be a couple things. Most likely its a bad TIM application. Also could be your H100i isn't hooked up to the right mobo header, or your bios isn't set to turn up the pump right. Your bios could also be putting out too much vcore on auto. Let us know what you find.


----------



## ali13245

Those temps are WAY to high for stock. Try remounting the cooler and make sure you didnt go overboard on the thermal paste, that is most likey the problem.


----------



## Juggernaut808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Could be a couple things. Most likely its a bad TIM application. Also could be your H100i isn't hooked up to the right mobo header, or your bios isn't set to turn up the pump right. Your bios could also be putting out too much vcore on auto. Let us know what you find.


I really hope it's not the TIM. I don't want to have to delid this one too.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggernaut808*
> 
> I really hope it's not the TIM. I don't want to have to delid this one too.


I was not talking about the Intel TIM between the die and the heatspreader. I was talking about the TIM you would have applied on the heatspreader when you installed the H100i block.


----------



## Juggernaut808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Those temps are WAY to high for stock. Try remounting the cooler and make sure you didnt go overboard on the thermal paste, that is most likey the problem.


I used the line method when applying the paste so I don't think I used to much. I'm going to change the cooler tomorrow to see if it is the H100i.


----------



## Juggernaut808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I was not talking about the Intel TIM between the die and the heatspreader. I was talking about the TIM you would have applied on the heatspreader when you installed the H100i block.


Ok

Edit:Link if you want to look at pictures


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggernaut808*
> 
> I just got my 4790K and I decided to get a base line on temps before I started overclocking. I used RealBench to do a quick 15 minute stress test to bring the temperature up and I was shocked that I was hitting low to mid 90's at stock. Is this normal?
> 
> Batch#X510B207
> 
> H100i for cooling
> 
> I have a 212 EVO that I was going to use for another build but I think that I might try that cooler to make sure my H100i isn't bad or something.


My h80i took some work to get a tight mount, and needed rubber washers to pull it back against the motherboard. Without that half of it didn't make contact with the ihs at all. Check if pushing down with significant force on the water block improves temps immediately.

Other likely problems are the fans or pump not running, though 15 minutes should be enough to saturate the water with heat and force your cpu up to the throttle point.


----------



## Randomdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> 1.5V ? Holy f*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you have a decent CPU cooler, otherwise say goodbye to your CPU when under load


I turned it down a notch. I believe up to 1.43-4vcore is fine on h110i with a good chip on this board.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomdude*
> 
> I turned it down a notch. I believe up to 1.43-4vcore is fine on h110i with a good chip on this board.


Are you sure? FRom what I have heard, the Devils Canyon has a top voltage of 1,35V AFAIK, but dont quote me on that







But sure, as long as there is sufficient cooling, there shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Randomdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> Are you sure? FRom what I have heard, the Devils Canyon has a top voltage of 1,35V AFAIK, but dont quote me on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But sure, as long as there is sufficient cooling, there shouldnt be a problem.


Seems reasonable to me, I will tell you if I have any problems in the future, but a friend is running his @5.1GHz stable (vietnamese X5xx chip again) with a Nepton 280 with 5 fans, 2 140mm intake and 3 120mm exhaust push/pull, not even custom loop, @ 1.5V 24/7. I get my confidence from him LOL

EDIT: i didn't believe it at first either


----------



## Juggernaut808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> My h80i took some work to get a tight mount, and needed rubber washers to pull it back against the motherboard. Without that half of it didn't make contact with the ihs at all. Check if pushing down with significant force on the water block improves temps immediately.
> 
> Other likely problems are the fans or pump not running, though 15 minutes should be enough to saturate the water with heat and force your cpu up to the throttle point.


Thank you so much jdorje. I turned out that it was the H100i and jdorje's suggestion worked perfectly. Peak temp on the hottest core is now only 72C. I'll start overclocking on my next day off. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## jdeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomdude*
> 
> Seems reasonable to me, I will tell you if I have any problems in the future, but a friend is running his @5.1GHz stable (vietnamese X5xx chip again) with a Nepton 280 with 5 fans, 2 140mm intake and 3 120mm exhaust push/pull, not even custom loop, @ 1.5V 24/7. I get my confidence from him LOL
> 
> EDIT: i didn't believe it at first either


1.5v? Tell him run OCCT linpack with avx for a bit.


----------



## Pudfark

1.5?


----------



## devilhead

Hi, year ago i had not bad chip, which was totally stable 4800mhz at 1.25v, but i sold it.
Now got other chip, which i have tested with XTU benchmark 5000mhz at 1.32v and 2v input, and it passed







now i need to test some asus realbench or x264








Edit: for fully stable 5ghz need 1.36v


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Edit: for fully stable 5ghz need 1.36v


That's a pretty good chip!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Hi, year ago i had not bad chip, which was totally stable 4800mhz at 1.25v, but i sold it.
> Now got other chip, which i have tested with XTU benchmark 5000mhz at 1.32v and 2v input, and it passed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i need to test some asus realbench or x264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: for fully stable 5ghz need 1.36v


My newer 4790k does 5ghz 1.36v, 4.9 1.312v, 4.8 1.255v and 4.7 1.220.

Delided with my custom loop I been on the 4.9 profile with 65c max temps in x264.

The latter batches that came close to skylake release seem to have a good chance at simular clocks.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Hi, year ago i had not bad chip, which was totally stable 4800mhz at 1.25v, but i sold it.
> Now got other chip, which i have tested with XTU benchmark 5000mhz at 1.32v and 2v input, and it passed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i need to test some asus realbench or x264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: for fully stable 5ghz need 1.36v


Good chip you got there!







, what batch / country is chip?

So far these are the profiles / testing I've done on mine:-

4.4GHz CPU 1.010v 4.1GHz 1.10v 24hrs [email protected], 12 loops x264, 1hr RealBench Stress mode
4.5GHz CPU 1.045v 4.1GHz 1.10v 46hrs [email protected], 1hr RealBench Stress mode
4.6GHz CPU 1.095v 4.1GHz 1.10v 12hrs [email protected], 9 Loops x264
4.7GHz CPU 1.140v 4.1GHz 1.10v 36hrs [email protected], 36 loops (6hrs) x264 , 2hrs RealBench Stress mode
4.8GHz CPU 1.210v 4.1GHz 1.10v 24hrs [email protected], 54 loops (9hrs) x264
4.9GHz CPU 1.255v 4.1GHz 1.10v 7hrs [email protected], 24 loops (4hrs) x264, 4hr RealBench Stress mode (needs more testing yet IMO)

All Adaptive voltage, EIST, C-States enabled, XMP 2400MHz 1T.

I'm pretty certain 4.8GHz profile is rock solid, I do believe 4.9GHz needs more testing as the jump of voltage between 4.8 & 4.9 should be higher but as not crashing in tests I've done / gaming scenarios, letting it be at present.

What "CPU Package Power" reading (TDP in XTU monitoring) are you getting when testing stability devilhead @ 5GHz? cheers.


----------



## NIK1

I just upgraded to windows 10 a little while ago and was trying some overclocking today and stressing with x264 and it crashes instantly in windows 10.If I boot to a windows 7 partition and run x264 it runs fine with no crash to the program..Anyone else having problems running this in windows 10.


----------



## Sheyster

What kind of voltage do you guys need for 45x cache multi on your 4790K? I need 1.17v for 44x cache but bumping to 45x seems to need a lot more.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> I just upgraded to windows 10 a little while ago and was trying some overclocking today and stressing with x264 and it crashes instantly in windows 10.If I boot to a windows 7 partition and run x264 it runs fine with no crash to the program..Anyone else having problems running this in windows 10.


I get higher benchmark scores in win10 even compared to win8; the threading is a lot more efficient. I would assume your overclock was never fully stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> What kind of voltage do you guys need for 45x cache multi on your 4790K? I need 1.17v for 44x cache but bumping to 45x seems to need a lot more.


Every cache multiplier is worth like 1/14 of a core multiplier. It's not worth your time to find stability at higher multipliers. 300-500 mhz lower than core is the norm.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> I just upgraded to windows 10 a little while ago and was trying some overclocking today and stressing with x264 and it crashes instantly in windows 10.If I boot to a windows 7 partition and run x264 it runs fine with no crash to the program..Anyone else having problems running this in windows 10.


Ran fine for me in win 10. When you say crashes, do you mean the program or the computer?


----------



## NIK1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Ran fine for me in win 10. When you say crashes, do you mean the program or the computer?


Just the program instantly closes.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Just the program instantly closes.


I had the same issue, I'm sorry I can't remember what I did to fix it. I think I had to put 2 .dll files in the windows folder?? If no one responds ill try to figure it out when I get home later.


----------



## NIK1

Thanks....


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Thanks....


If you have the whole v5.0.1 package, I had to copy avisynth.dll and DevIL.dll into my C:/Windows/System32 directory. I then ran the Run Benchmark VBScript script file and it worked for me. Good luck!


----------



## NIK1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> If you have the whole v5.0.1 package, I had to copy avisynth.dll and DevIL.dll into my C:/Windows/System32 directory. I then ran the Run Benchmark VBScript script file and it worked for me. Good luck!


I will give it a go. Thanks for your help....


----------



## Juggernaut808

Best overclock I can get is 4.6GHz @ 1.285V. I'm pretty happy with that.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> I just upgraded to windows 10 a little while ago and was trying some overclocking today and stressing with x264 and it crashes instantly in windows 10.If I boot to a windows 7 partition and run x264 it runs fine with no crash to the program..Anyone else having problems running this in windows 10.


Perhaps you could try *Custom x264 with Loop Functionality and Other Improvements v2.06*


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Just the program instantly closes.


Run it in command line and see the error message. Make sure you have the most recent download from darkwizzie's thread.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Every cache multiplier is worth like 1/14 of a core multiplier. It's not worth your time to find stability at higher multipliers. 300-500 mhz lower than core is the norm.


I thought I read (somewhere) that recommended cache multi as -3 (300 MHz) lower than core multi? Anyhow, I'm just settling for 48x core/44x cache. Run's great and voltages are nice and low. Thanks.


----------



## Erion

Hi, I've started a thread for this, but I would like to get some info here as well, maybe more people read this.

So, brand new 4790k running in a z97i-plus. When everything is set to auto in bios it is squealing like a pig under load, louder than the fans at 100%. Otherwise the system is stable and running well, max temps at 75 now with otcc or intel xtu stress testing, no throttling of any kind. I'd be fine with that except for the noise The only setting that stops the squealing is setting core ratios manualy even if it's set to the same intel specs (44-44-43-42) as bios would set it to. No squealing then, but max temps only reach 60c and it starts thermal throttling there.

I don't want to OC this, it's a mini itx case, only bought the k version because there was almost no difference in price and it has a higher base clock, and I could even live with the squealing, except I'm afraid it's an indication that something expensive will die soon. Any ideas what could be causing this? The noise seems to come from around the cpu area, but it's hard to tell cause it's a small space so everything is close to one another. Thanks.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I thought I read (somewhere) that recommended cache multi as -3 (300 MHz) lower than core multi? Anyhow, I'm just settling for 48x core/44x cache. Run's great and voltages are nice and low. Thanks.


Not "recommended", that's just where many chips hit the voltage wall if you tweak hard enough.


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erion*
> 
> Hi, I've started a thread for this, but I would like to get some info here as well, maybe more people read this.
> 
> So, brand new 4790k running in a z97i-plus. When everything is set to auto in bios it is squealing like a pig under load, louder than the fans at 100%. Otherwise the system is stable and running well, max temps at 75 now with otcc or intel xtu stress testing, no throttling of any kind. I'd be fine with that except for the noise The only setting that stops the squealing is setting core ratios manualy even if it's set to the same intel specs (44-44-43-42) as bios would set it to. No squealing then, but max temps only reach 60c and it starts thermal throttling there.
> 
> I don't want to OC this, it's a mini itx case, only bought the k version because there was almost no difference in price and it has a higher base clock, and I could even live with the squealing, except I'm afraid it's an indication that something expensive will die soon. Any ideas what could be causing this? The noise seems to come from around the cpu area, but it's hard to tell cause it's a small space so everything is close to one another. Thanks.


Only thing i'm aware of, check for

Corsairs AIO coolers pump squeals, do you have one? (My H100i squeals on occasions, well more like a high pitched grinding)

Check for Coil whine, on all your hardware.

You will not be throttled at 60°c

Keep us updated.


----------



## Erion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrillsy*
> 
> Only thing i'm aware of, check for
> 
> Corsairs AIO coolers pump squeals, do you have one? (My H100i squeals on occasions, well more like a high pitched grinding)
> 
> Check for Coil whine, on all your hardware.
> 
> You will not be throttled at 60°c
> 
> Keep us updated.


Hi, thanks for the reply, and no, it's air cooled, deepcool gammaxx 300.

It seems to be either the vrms or the capacitors whining. In the meantime I figured out that setting the core ratios manualy sets the CPU power phase control to "extreme", and while that setting stops the whining, it does cause me to thermal throttle at as low as 55c even on stock clocks, so it might overheat something on the mobo as it's obviously not the cpu that is throttling. However this also happens if i set a huge room fan right next to the open case and blow a lot of fresh air right at the vrms' heatsink.

If I set power phase control to "standard" or ASUS "optimized", there is no thermal throttling at all, but it is squealing. With those two settings i can overclock, though only tried some asus automatic stuff, like 46-46-45-44, 4.6G max, and it's stable and within reasonable temps, no thermal throttling, just the squealing.

Is this indicative of a defective mobo that will die soon and take the CPU, maybe the graphics card with it, or is this kind of noise normal, just annoying. (It's actualy quite faint during normal use, only gets louder during stressing. )

Thanks again


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erion*
> 
> Hi, thanks for the reply, and no, it's air cooled, deepcool gammaxx 300.
> 
> It seems to be either the vrms or the capacitors whining. In the meantime I figured out that setting the core ratios manualy sets the CPU power phase control to "extreme", and while that setting stops the whining, it does cause me to thermal throttle at as low as 55c even on stock clocks, so it might overheat something on the mobo as it's obviously not the cpu that is throttling. However this also happens if i set a huge room fan right next to the open case and blow a lot of fresh air right at the vrms' heatsink.
> 
> If I set power phase control to "standard" or ASUS "optimized", there is no thermal throttling at all, but it is squealing. With those two settings i can overclock, though only tried some asus automatic stuff, like 46-46-45-44, 4.6G max, and it's stable and within reasonable temps, no thermal throttling, just the squealing.
> 
> Is this indicative of a defective mobo that will die soon and take the CPU, maybe the graphics card with it, or is this kind of noise normal, just annoying. (It's actualy quite faint during normal use, only gets louder during stressing. )
> 
> Thanks again


I would recommend starting a trouble ticket with your mobo manufacturer. They may have had a bad batch of vrms and you might not be the only one affected.


----------



## gupsterg

I read your other thread Erion and see you have an Asus z97i-plus.

There are a few threads on various mobos on ROG forum where user has coil whine from mobo VRM and sucessful RMAs done.

So you either live with it or RMA like advised by kl6mk6.


----------



## bonami2

Why people rma?

You want a refurbished mobo ? cmon


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Why people rma?
> 
> You want a refurbished mobo ? cmon


Every time I RMAd I got a brand new sealed piece, still in plastic... Why you think they send out refurbs in RMA?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> Every time I RMAd I got a brand new sealed piece, still in plastic... Why you think they send out refurbs in RMA?


I think he mean the old board you RMA sold as refurbs


----------



## bonami2

My sapphire and msi rma where refurbish...

My brand new z97 gaming 7 worth 200$

Wd and seagate only send refurb

Asus rma says themself that they send out refurb unit 90% of the case uh

Even seen super high end asus mobo refurbish review on neweeg


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erion*
> 
> So, brand new 4790k running in a z97i-plus. When everything is set to auto in bios it is squealing like a pig under load, louder than the fans at 100%. Otherwise the system is stable and running well, max temps at 75 now with otcc or intel xtu stress testing, no throttling of any kind. I'd be fine with that except for the noise The only setting that stops the squealing is setting core ratios manualy even if it's set to the same intel specs (44-44-43-42) as bios would set it to. No squealing then, but max temps only reach 60c and it starts thermal throttling there.


I had coil whine coming from the board VRMs on my Hero VII for a while. It wouldn't do it in normal applications to where I could hear it, but in Prime and x264 is would let out this sustained little cry. I've switched from the Seasonic Platinum I was using that had custom cables to an EVGA G2 750 and I get no whine.


----------



## Erion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> So you either live with it or RMA like advised by kl6mk6.


Thank guys for the help. To be honest it's only annoying me because I'm afraid that it's the death cry of the mobo







If i was sure that it still operates normaly and won't die anytime soon (well, not because of this of course), I woulnd't mind the noise. O well, I'll see what I can do, thank you all.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Asus rma says themself that they send out refurb unit


I have read in threads people have received more problematic boards than they RMA'd, so perhaps Q/A is not great?

In one thread a poster got 3-4 bad mobos from RMA and in the end bought a new mobo from local retailer to get system running.

On a UK forum I've also noted owners waiting a long time for RMA process via supplier as IIRC UK owners need to go through supplier for Asus Warranty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erion*
> 
> To be honest it's only annoying me because I'm afraid that it's the death cry of the mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i was sure that it still operates normaly and won't die anytime soon (well, not because of this of course), I woulnd't mind the noise.


From what I've read regarding coil whine it may not be "death cry" of component. Will reply with something I read in your other thread.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> My sapphire and msi rma where refurbish...
> 
> My brand new z97 gaming 7 worth 200$
> 
> Wd and seagate only send refurb
> 
> *Asus rma says themself that they send out refurb unit 90% of the case uh
> 
> Even seen super high end asus mobo refurbish review on neweeg*


I received one of those boards after RMA to ASUS

It WAS more problemactic than the other board!









It made mad







, so I RMA'd that one too! Got a better one then. Still a refurb though...

As far as Newegg goes, I've RMA'd two boards, and received new ones back!









Same with RMA to Amazon...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I had coil whine coming from the board VRMs on my Hero VII for a while. It wouldn't do it in normal applications to where I could hear it, but in Prime and x264 is would let out this sustained little cry. I've switched from the Seasonic Platinum I was using that had custom cables to an EVGA G2 750 and I get no whine.


I had the same whine from the VRM on my VII + 4770k/4790k i just fix the problem by uninstalling Asus AI Suite and set the cpu phase control to optimize instead of auto Ai suite push it to Extreme ..


----------



## v1ral

Would enabling power saving features cause instability after stress testing with it disabled?
Im testing my 4.8Ghz overclock that made it through 25 runs of x264 v2.06 then enabljng power savings then running realbench benchmark 10 times, and i get BSOD after the 4th complete pass. Does this indicate an unstable overclock?

I'm at a max of 4.8Ghz for my chip with temps maxing at 82℃ *im okay with 85+ but ONLY through stress tests*.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Would enabling power saving features cause instability after stress testing with it disabled?
> Im testing my 4.8Ghz overclock that made it through 25 runs of x264 v2.06 then enabljng power savings then running realbench benchmark 10 times, and i get BSOD after the 4th complete pass. Does this indicate an unstable overclock?
> 
> I'm at a max of 4.8Ghz for my chip with temps maxing at 82℃ *im okay with 85+ but ONLY through stress tests*.


I wouldn't expect power saving features to have any effect on stability under full load.

Still I've always wondered why people stress test with power saving off.

One thing to try is using fixed voltage with a positive offset. Most boards will still apply the offset in power saving mode, increasing your stability there. .01v should do.


----------



## SpykeZ

As someone who just bought an i7 4790K



HAHAHAHAHAHA Improved thermal interface compound HAHAHAHHAHAA

I have to pop the cap off to fix their screw up if I want to get an OC past 4.5 cause the thing skyrockets to 100c


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I wouldn't expect power saving features to have any effect on stability under full load.
> 
> Still I've always wondered why people stress test with power saving off.
> 
> One thing to try is using fixed voltage with a positive offset. Most boards will still apply the offset in power saving mode, increasing your stability there. .01v should do.


Well all the guides say to disable it..

Anyways, so use offset and try again?


----------



## replica9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> As someone who just bought an i7 4790K
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA Improved thermal interface compound HAHAHAHHAHAA
> 
> I have to pop the cap off to fix their screw up if I want to get an OC past 4.5 cause the thing skyrockets to 100c


What cooler are you using?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replica9000*
> 
> What cooler are you using?


EK Predator 240mm and yes, I've checked the mount multiple times with the same results. Everything I've read points to Intel beaing cheapos and using some garbage thermal compound under the cap.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Would enabling power saving features cause instability after stress testing with it disabled?
> Im testing my 4.8Ghz overclock that made it through 25 runs of x264 v2.06 then enabljng power savings then running realbench benchmark 10 times, and i get BSOD after the 4th complete pass. Does this indicate an unstable overclock?
> 
> I'm at a max of 4.8Ghz for my chip with temps maxing at 82℃ *im okay with 85+ but ONLY through stress tests*.


Yes it can, that's why I test with c-states and xmp on. I could care less about finding my chip's max stable numbers by itself, I'm most concerned about whole system's max stable numbers. It saves a bunch of tweaking later once you turn those things back on.


----------



## phenom01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> EK Predator 240mm and yes, I've checked the mount multiple times with the same results. Everything I've read points to Intel beaing cheapos and using some garbage thermal compound under the cap.


If you are using anything with AVX to test it you are gonna hit 100c even with custom water unless you delid. Even delidded with CLU on both sides I hit high 80's with avx enabled tests.

Yes the thermal paste is better but when its only marginally better than Haswell TIM ...its still crap.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Yes it can, that's why I test with c-states and xmp on. I could care less about finding my chip's max stable numbers by itself, I'm most concerned about whole system's max stable numbers. It saves a bunch of tweaking later once you turn those things back on.


I see...
Maybe i should do this way instead.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> If you are using anything with AVX to test it you are gonna hit 100c even with custom water unless you delid. Even delidded with CLU on both sides I hit high 80's with avx enabled tests.
> 
> Yes the thermal paste is better but when its only marginally better than Haswell TIM ...its still crap.


Was using Prime for 8 hours on blend.

Under normal gaming it rarely goes above 60 depending on CPU usage. I'd like to push harder but I'm not going to let it sit under those temps for extended periods of time as I get nervous it'll damage something. It seems like the core is just sitting under the cap struggling to cool off as it can't give the cap any heat to distribute it elsewhere.


----------



## jdeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> EK Predator 240mm and yes, I've checked the mount multiple times with the same results. Everything I've read points to Intel beaing cheapos and using some garbage thermal compound under the cap.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> If you are using anything with AVX to test it you are gonna hit 100c even with custom water unless you delid. Even delidded with CLU on both sides I hit high 80's with avx enabled tests.
> 
> Yes the thermal paste is better but when its only marginally better than Haswell TIM ...its still crap.


Run OCCT 4.4.1 linpack w/avx see what temps you get with that if you hit over 90's you're getting too hot.

I can run that test at ( Intel 4790k )1.318v, 4.8 ghz, and 4.4 cache and get into 85-90C peaks after it warms up and gets into the test. That's with water cooling.

Doing a 1 hour test right now 15 mins in peaks are at 83-86C. I raised my shutdown test to 93C in the settings.
I just use the avx, but not the all logical cores checkbox.

15 mins 83-86C
25 mins 84-86C
35 mins 84-87C
45 mins 84-87C ( Stabilizing I think )
55 mins 84-88C

end of test 84-88C


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdeed*
> 
> Run OCCT 4.4.1 linpack w/avx see what temps you get with that if you hit over 90's you're getting too hot.
> 
> I can run that test at ( Intel 4790k )1.318v, 4.8 ghz, and 4.4 cache and get into 85-90C peaks after it warms up and gets into the test. That's with water cooling.
> 
> Doing a 1 hour test right now 15 mins in peaks are at 83-86C. I raised my shutdown test to 93C in the settings.
> I just use the avx, but not the all logical cores checkbox.
> 
> 15 mins 83-86C
> 25 mins 84-86C
> 35 mins 84-87C
> 45 mins 84-87C ( Stabilizing I think )
> 55 mins 84-88C
> 
> end of test 84-88C


Yay for another OCCT:linpack fan!







I run 90% ram, but thats probably trivial. Looks like you got a good chip there. I'm pretty much at the same clocks and voltages. 48x @ 1.300v and 42x cache. Those temps aren't bad at all. I'm about 10C cooler with 2x280 rads and using CLU.


----------



## fat4l

I wanted to try it out as well









Same settings, my temps are: 66-68-65-63.
4790k, 5100MHz,1.35V. 4400MHz Cache.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I wanted to try it out as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same settings, my temps are: 66-68-65-63.
> 4790k, 5100MHz,1.35V. 4400MHz Cache.


How many hours stable is this??


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> How many hours stable is this??


Well I don't use this test(linpack one) as I don't find it that stressful. It only produces heat...
What I believe is much better and more stressful is CPU:OCCT, large data set.

It can pass 1 hour no problem.


Or 4 hours or Asus RealBench, stress test.


or 10x H264 RB no problem.


or 8 hours XTU easy.


These tests have been done before I did "direct die" cooling to this cpu which improved the temps by about extra 3C.

5.4G validation.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Well I don't use this test(linpack one) as I don't find it that stressful. It only produces heat...
> What I believe is much better and more stressful is CPU:OCCT, large data set.
> 
> It can pass 1 hour no problem.
> 
> 
> Or 4 hours or Asus RealBench, stress test.
> 
> 
> or 10x H264 RB no problem.
> 
> 
> or 8 hours XTU easy.
> 
> 
> These tests have been done before I did "direct die" cooling to this cpu which improved the temps by about extra 3C.
> 
> 5.4G validation.


Thanks for the info..
And you'd use this overclock for 24/7?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Thanks for the info..
> And you'd use this overclock for 24/7?


5.1G, yes.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> 5.1G, yes.


Lucky You


----------



## Doug2507

Fat, what vcore do you need for 5.0 xtu?


----------



## v1ral

IS 8+ hours of XTU a viable testing measure for stability?
I can't seem to pass realbench benchmarks x10 or x2264 v2.06 x25 runs which I use to validate my overclocks at 4.9Ghz.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> IS 8+ hours of XTU a viable testing measure for stability?
> I can't seem to pass realbench benchmarks x10 or x2264 v2.06 x25 runs which I use to validate my overclocks at 4.9Ghz.


What are you using your system for? If your just gaming I would say your ok. If you are video processing or 3d-rendering, definetly not ok. Run with it at 4.9GHZ for a while and see if any programs act strange/glitchy or you get any BSODs.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> IS 8+ hours of XTU a viable testing measure for stability?
> I can't seem to pass realbench benchmarks x10 or x2264 v2.06 x25 runs which I use to validate my overclocks at 4.9Ghz.


Short story long, if the cpu can pass 10xH264 (RB) then its pretty much stable.
XTU doesn't stress the cpu enough, nor aida64 does.

I recommend using H264 realbench test at the beginning. It doesn't take a lot of time to complete and shows instability pretty fast.
Then you can use stress test- Realbench(2-4 hours) + OCCT:CPU(not linpack), large data set. Some say 5 mins is enough. Its true a little bit as unstable cpus will crash within seconds so... I'm goin for at least 30mins.
Then I have nothing to worry about while gaming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Fat, what vcore do you need for 5.0 xtu?


5.0 ? Stress test or bench ?
Bench XTU is more stressful than stress test XTU.


----------



## v1ral

Thanks for the info guys..
My initial testing methods to get a rough estimate of volts are:
1. Realbench bench encode x1
2. Realbench bench ALL checked
3. Realbench bench encoder AND heavy multitaking x10
4. X264 v2.06 x5 runs 16 threads normal
5. X264 v2.06 25 runs 16 threads normal Final

This has work up till 4.9Ghz my 4.8Ghz stable with the methods above pass, max temps 75℃
4.8GHz settings:
Vcore 1.299
Cache x40 1.20 still going to test lower
XMP memory 1600 9-9-9-24 2T 1.5 i want to and overclock this
Power savings disable
Everything else is on auto

I can pass XTU at 4.9Ghz
Here is a screen shot:


I think this is the right screen shot, sorry on phone.

Settings for this screen shot specifially:
Vcore 1.37 *I think*
Memory is at 1333 Auto 1.5 volts
VCCIN 1.9
Cache ratio x40 1.2 volts *again I wanna lower this to maybe 1.15 like I have for my 4.7Ghz overclock*


----------



## Doug2507

Just bench dude.


----------



## iRev_olution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Well I don't use this test(linpack one) as I don't find it that stressful. It only produces heat...
> What I believe is much better and more stressful is CPU:OCCT, large data set.
> 
> It can pass 1 hour no problem.
> 
> 
> Or 4 hours or Asus RealBench, stress test.
> 
> 
> or 10x H264 RB no problem.
> 
> 
> or 8 hours XTU easy.
> 
> 
> These tests have been done before I did "direct die" cooling to this cpu which improved the temps by about extra 3C.
> 
> 5.4G validation.


Holy smokes! Screen shot the bios man i wana get to 5ghz


----------



## Randomdude

Why is everyone so afraid of using >1.38 voltages? These chips can easily take it.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomdude*
> 
> Why is everyone so afraid of using >1.38 voltages? These chips can easily take it.


Degradation.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomdude*
> 
> Why is everyone so afraid of using >1.38 voltages? These chips can easily take it.


Since these chips are relatively new, there is not a lot of information yet about core voltage vs lifespan of chip, well at least that I have been able to find.







so, everyone has their own opinion about what are safe voltages and how it will impact DC long term. For me its not worth the 350$ to be a test subject nor do I "need" to overclock that high. I'm staying under 1.3v for now, but I'm sure as my PC gets older I will be more willing to delid and push to 1.4v+.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Just bench dude.


Gonna look at it now


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doug2507*
> 
> Just bench dude.


So I tried 1.26v and failed.
With 1.27v pass @5G/4.4G cache.


I tried SuperPI 32M the other day and it was 1.23v.


All with HT enabled and 4x4GB 2666MHz mems.


----------



## k0ldfusi0n

Hi! I know I'm a bit late on this one, but I do in fact own a 4790k and I was able to get it to 5.009ghz on a Corsair H100i water cooler.

For verification (I hope Fire Strike counts): http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4452649


----------



## SpykeZ

i wouldn't really call 3D mark much of a verification since it's more for GPU


----------



## $ilent

Been having some issues with my PC lately, keeps crashing randomly.

Put it down to my PSU, so now that my replacement is here guess its time to stress test again!


----------



## v1ral

Prolly a stupid question, but ds uncore voltages scale when upping multiplier?


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Prolly a stupid question, but ds uncore voltages scale when upping multiplier?


Manually set the voltage.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Manually set the voltage.


So If it's at default 1.20 and I need 1.14 vcore for 4.5Ghz is that bad?


----------



## gupsterg

1.20V isn't bad for 24/7 use, if its the default for chip IMO.

You may find the voltages table under heading Advanced Overclocking in this link by der8aur handy.

One of my i5 4690K had default of 1.20V but was able to lower to 1.1xV, here is link to my thread on what I saw my mobo doing with "Auto" cache voltage.

My other i5 4690K has 1.10V as default







, never tried lowering or upping it as happy with value and results its giving.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 1.20V isn't bad for 24/7 use, if its the default for chip IMO.
> 
> You may find the voltages table under heading Advanced Overclocking in this link by der8aur handy.
> 
> One of my i5 4690K had default of 1.20V but was able to lower to 1.1xV, here is link to my thread on what I saw my mobo doing with "Auto" cache voltage.
> 
> My other i5 4690K has 1.10V as default
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , never tried lowering or upping it as happy with value and results its giving.


Have you tried clocking higher with cache voltages the same e.g
X47 1.xx vcore/x40 1.1x cache volts


----------



## gupsterg

Yes.

Both chips reacted differently, so you need to profile how your particular chip reacts.

The i5 with default of 1.20V I lowered cache voltage and upped ratio to 41. Then when I increased CPU clock I had to up cache voltage even though was on 41 cache ratio still.

This i5 I used to have profiles of 4.4, 4.5 & 4.6GHz CPU clock and for each 100MHz extra on CPU the 4.1GHz cache would require 0.01V increase in cache voltage otherwise I'd have the BSOD code associated with lack of cache voltage.

The BSOD codes of der8aur in another guide of his.

Code:



Code:


0x00000124: Core clock is unstable. You need a higher core voltage
0x00000101: Input voltage (Intel Haswell) or Uncore (Intel Haswell)
0x00000050: RAM is unstable. Lower clock or raise memory voltage

The i5 I have with default of 1.10V will do 4.1GHz cache with CPU clocks right the way up to 5.1GHz and I don't change cache voltage just other values.

I recently did try upping cache from 4.1 to 4.4 with same 1.10V cache voltage on my new i5 and found it unstable, it was happy to run 4.2 or 4.3 with 1.10V.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Have you tried clocking higher with cache voltages the same e.g
> X47 1.xx vcore/x40 1.1x cache volts


At 48x core 1.300Vcore, my uncore is stable at 42x with 1.050Vring. The ring voltage scales with the uncore ratio, not the core ratio.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> At 48x core 1.300Vcore, my uncore is stable at 42x with 1.050Vring. The ring voltage scales with the uncore ratio, not the core ratio.


How did you test to go that low on your cache?

I ask this cause a few weeks ago I was tryjng to get to 4.9Ghz and I kept getting BSOD 101 I raised vcore as high as 1.47 and VCCIN up to 2.1v, but this was with out changing cache ratio and cache voltages.
And I tried lowerjng VCCiN as suggested but no dice.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> So If it's at default 1.20 and I need 1.14 vcore for 4.5Ghz is that bad?


If you use auto voltage for ring it will scale with multiplier, yes. Unlike core voltage it usually doesn't scale down on idle - and same with ring multiplier. Some boards may be able to scale down ring multiplier and/or voltage even if they are fixed.

Auto voltage is going to be higher than you need in most cases. Unlike core though, the ring won't overvolt on adaptive. If you put in the time, using offset voltage is probably ideal.

The real problem is its not worth the time. Finding optimal stable settings for ring takes a ton of work for little return.

1.14v sounds perfectly safe.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> How did you test to go that low on your cache?
> 
> I ask this cause a few weeks ago I was tryjng to get to 4.9Ghz and I kept getting BSOD 101 I raised vcore as high as 1.47 and VCCIN up to 2.1v, but this was with out changing cache ratio and cache voltages.
> And I tried lowerjng VCCiN as suggested but no dice.


Thats really not low as the cache goes. It defaults at 40x and 1.050 on my motherboard. I did alot of testing for performance gains on cache, and there is less than 2% gain going from 35x to 47x (cinebench) and above 45x I was getting glitches while gaming. So while trying to find my max core I left my uncore at 40x and 1.050v and only AFTER I found a stable core did I try to raise my uncore, but I left the ring voltage the same 1.050. Crashed at 43x but stable at 42x, so thats where it stays.


----------



## fyzzz

I don't get it, i can't stabilize anything over 4.7 ghz. I have tried 4.8 and 4.9 with 1.4v and no go. My 4690k does 4.7 ghz at 1.25v, so it's seems a little bit weird that it won't go over. I have run 4.8 before and have stressed 4.9 with aida64 for 1 and a half hour, no problem. But it just doesn't seem to work now. I am probably missing something.EDIT nvm 1.25 didn't work....
Update: I have stressed 4.7 ghz at 1.27v with aida 64 for for almost 2 hours now.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> If you use auto voltage for ring it will scale with multiplier, yes. Unlike core voltage it usually doesn't scale down on idle - and same with ring multiplier. Some boards may be able to scale down ring multiplier and/or voltage even if they are fixed.
> 
> Auto voltage is going to be higher than you need in most cases. Unlike core though, the ring won't overvolt on adaptive. If you put in the time, using offset voltage is probably ideal.
> 
> The real problem is its not worth the time. Finding optimal stable settings for ring takes a ton of work for little return.
> 
> 1.14v sounds perfectly safe.


Sorry I meant 1.14 for core ratio NOT cache ratio.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Sorry I meant 1.14 for core ratio NOT cache ratio.


Too low. That's not even at the low end of the voltage wall yet.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> The ring voltage scales with the uncore ratio, not the core ratio.


Agree that is the general rule.

But my original i5 I had would require a 0.01V increase of cache voltage per 100MHz I was giving on CPU clock between 4.4 - 4.6GHz even though cache had remained on same multiplier / clock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I was tryjng to get to 4.9Ghz and I kept getting BSOD 101 I raised vcore as high as 1.47 and VCCIN up to 2.1v, but this was with out changing cache ratio and cache voltages.
> And I tried lowerjng VCCiN as suggested but no dice.


IF I was in your shoes I'd test 2 things :-

a) lower cache ratio to check if higher CPU is then attainable.

b) up cache voltage.

I know my 101 BSOD were fixed by raising cache voltage on my original i5, I didn't up VCCIN as wasn't really using levels of VCORE that would require it IMO.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> How did you test to go that low on your cache?
> 
> I ask this cause a few weeks ago I was tryjng to get to 4.9Ghz and I kept getting BSOD 101 I raised vcore as high as 1.47 and VCCIN up to 2.1v, but this was with out changing cache ratio and cache voltages.
> And I tried lowerjng VCCiN as suggested but no dice.


Wait without changing cache ratio? If it's on auto that will certainly cripple your overclock.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Wait without changing cache ratio? If it's on auto that will certainly cripple your overclock.


Yes Cache ratio was not changed.
x40 cache ratio default
1.20 vring..
That is why I ask if these things change going up on core multipliers, does it need to be increase while going up.
After seeing that BSOD list it may very well be cache voltages, but since cache is at defaults would it be good ?


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Agree that is the general rule.
> 
> But my original i5 I had would require a 0.01V increase of cache voltage per 100MHz I was giving on CPU clock between 4.4 - 4.6GHz even though cache had remained on same multiplier / clock.
> IF I was in your shoes I'd test 2 things :-
> 
> a) lower cache ratio to check if higher CPU is then attainable.
> 
> b) up cache voltage.
> 
> I know my 101 BSOD were fixed by raising cache voltage on my original i5, I didn't up VCCIN as wasn't really using levels of VCORE that would require it IMO.


Start with 1.20 volts then raise by .01?


----------



## gupsterg

Hmmm ...

If my chip I'd probably not go over 1.20V for 24/7 use (again only if chip is defaulting to that), just for a little testing to see if it helps yes I would.

After having read info regarding voltages when doing my own research the table that I linked by der8aur is good/safe. He suggests max 1.25V for testing purposes, again I'd not whack it to that but test with small increments.

IIRC even though a stock 4790K turbos to 4.4GHz CPU clock I think cache is 4.0GHz.

IF so then I'd first manually set cache ratio to 40 and lock the cache voltage to whatever the chip is defaulting to, in your case 1.20V IIRC from one of your posts.

Then I'd raise CPU ratio and find the breaking point where 40 cache is falling over, at that point I'd opt for single changes to profile how chip is reacting.

For example lets say you can get an OC of 4.8GHz CPU with 4.0GHz cache with VCCRING 1.20V solid stable then if at the point of jumping to 4.9GHz on the CPU your getting BSOD 101 then I'd first lower cache ratio. IF it's stable then I know the higher cache maybe attainable with extra VCCRING. IF upping VCCRING doesn't get rid of the BSOD 101 then I'd be tempted to try upping VCCIN. IIRC VCCIN only needs to be 0.4 - 0.5V higher then the VCORE your using.

IF VCCRING and/or VCCIN changes don't allow 4.0GHz cache with 4.9GHz CPU and only a cache ratio drop is allowing the OC to be stable then I'd just settle for that. CPU clock is king and if lowering cache allows me a better CPU clock then I'd opt for that.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Yes Cache ratio was not changed.
> x40 cache ratio default
> 1.20 vring..
> That is why I ask if these things change going up on core multipliers, does it need to be increase while going up.
> After seeing that BSOD list it may very well be cache voltages, but since cache is at defaults would it be good ?


From what I have read, you do not want to leave your uncore on auto. Manually set it to 40x and set your VRING to 1.200v as was suggested already. If you are still having trouble try an uncore of 35x. Only after you get a stable core should you work on increasing your uncore ratio or decrease your Ring voltage. Core is king when it comes to performance.


----------



## Thrillsy

Check the seasonal temps changes


----------



## gupsterg

NICE!









Did you delid?


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> NICE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you delid?


No, just difference in seasonal temps, sorry i'll edit the post. I'd like to delid and put under custom water at some stage. I'm going to wait and see what Skylake E will turn out, might just pass it and go water.

Hows your i5 gupsterg? you didnt give any update on it.. i remember it was fantastic chip.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> From what I have read, you do not want to leave your uncore on auto. Manually set it to 40x and set your VRING to 1.200v as was suggested already. If you are still having trouble try an uncore of 35x. Only after you get a stable core should you work on increasing your uncore ratio or decrease your Ring voltage. Core is king when it comes to performance.


Sorry if ive not been clear with my posts.
My cache ratio has ALWAYS been at stock/default etc at x40/4000Mhz etc. The ONLY thing ive changed in regards to this is cache ratio voltage which is lowering it to 1.05-1.20, 1.20 is the "auto" in bios.
My question about it scaling up with higher multiplier on the core, things with cache ratio have not changed, to an extent to testing 1.05-1.20.
Speaking in the subject ive actually passed x264 v2.06 with cache ratio voltage of 1.05-1.20.
What is being suggested a few posts back is what im gonna do, when I get to testing at 4.9Ghz. Im in disbelief that my chip "can't" do it. Since ive only messed with the basic settings, which this and the haswell guide touch in. However, the guides don't really touch on other settings*other guides/sites sort of touch in the other stuff.

Ive read a guide that says its okay to have cache voltage above vcore as well as over 1.20 "safe/dont go over this" voltage.

Weird things are happening now, when I try to retest these x25 runs of x264 v2.06 that I pass, I fail with what I have saved for 4.7Ghz and 4.8Ghz, so im going to redo my testing.

One thing though is the version of x264 v2.06,is it as stressful as v2.05?
Also, for testing cache, what is the best way to test? Realbench?


----------



## gupsterg

I found x264 (was using v2.05 at one point, then updated to v2.06) on my new i5 showed instability better than vs other tests I run. For example something that passed 12hr+ in something else would fail in x264 *but* my original i5 was the opposite. An OC which passed lengthy test of x264 would fail others tests.

To speed up OC'ing process on each chip I then used the program which caused it more grief to setup an OC and then the ones which didn't would work without more tinkering.

I found when I repeated testing of x264 and it failed without PC BSOD'ing upping VCORE a notch would solve issue plus I'd go for more loops on next run. My way of thinking was that perhaps at times a slight differing level of vdroop occurs run to run. Which would mean 1st run maybe fine and then when repeated testing a slight vdroop may occur which make it fail.

Some of my chip's profiles / testing done (which I've repeated) in this post.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I found x264 (was using v2.05 at one point, then updated to v2.06) on my new i5 showed instability better than vs other tests I run. For example something that passed 12hr+ in something else would fail in x264 *but* my original i5 was the opposite. An OC which passed lengthy test of x264 would fail others tests.
> 
> To speed up OC'ing process on each chip I then used the program which caused it more grief to setup an OC and then the ones which didn't would work without more tinkering.
> 
> I found when I repeated testing of x264 and it failed without PC BSOD'ing upping VCORE a notch would solve issue plus I'd go for more loops on next run. My way of thinking was that perhaps at times a slight differing level of vdroop occurs run to run. Which would mean 1st run maybe fine and then when repeated testing a slight vdroop may occur which make it fail.
> 
> Some of my chip's profiles / testing done (which I've repeated) in this post.


This was my thoughts exactly as well!


----------



## gupsterg

No worries, happy to share any info / experience I gained from my chips







.

I find 5.0GHz upwards I need to disable SVID support, could well be that differing chips require it off at differing levels of clock. Most things I've read always suggest to disable it when OC'ing.

I like it on to see the CPU Power Package readings in HWiNFO. As my mobo then stops relaying this info to HWiNFO when disabled.


----------



## v1ral

I have something to show y'all, this is a screenshot of my 4.9Ghz attempt I posted on a different forums.

Settings:
Core x49 @1.37
Cache x40 @1.20
1333Mhz timings auto 1.5volts
100% vdroop
Power savings disable.
*I believe I enabled Adaptive*
Since it doesn't raise it that much like other tests.
Also to add this version of XTU is MSI's own that I downloaded.

This is with XTU, the thing that bothers me with this is trying to run real bench and x264 I crash almost immediately.

Thoughts?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> This was my thoughts exactly as well!


For cache stressing I used OCCT:Linpack with 90% memory. I figured the memory read writes would stress the cache more.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Thoughts?


I tried opening that screenie in new tab / original size and still too small, you able to post larger version?

I could make out you passed a 9hr XTU test at those settings, correct?


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I tried opening that screenie in new tab / original size and still too small, you able to post larger version?
> 
> I could make out you passed a 9hr XTU test at those settings, correct?


Yes, that is correct.

10202015x491.37v1.9vc1.2vr1333.PNG 227k .PNG file


----------



## Mega Man

derete


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> 
> I have something to show y'all, this is a screenshot of my 4.9Ghz attempt I posted on a different forums.
> 
> Settings:
> Core x49 @1.37
> Cache x40 @1.20
> 1333Mhz timings auto 1.5volts
> 100% vdroop
> Power savings disable.
> *I believe I enabled Adaptive*
> Since it doesn't raise it that much like other tests.
> Also to add this version of XTU is MSI's own that I downloaded.
> 
> This is with XTU, the thing that bothers me with this is trying to run real bench and x264 I crash almost immediately.
> 
> Thoughts?


What happens with same settings but cpu multi of 48?


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What happens with same settings but cpu multi of 48?


I don't know I haven't tried.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> For cache stressing I used OCCT:Linpack with 90% memory. I figured the memory read writes would stress the cache more.


forgot to ask for what amount of time?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> forgot to ask for what amount of time?


I do 30 minutes of linpack.


----------



## jeronimous

Hi all!

I managed to get a stable 4.6 at 1.2Vcore with 4.2 Cache at 1.28Vcache with XMP enable at 2400 with temps max during XTU benh,AIDA stability and 5 loops of RealBench at 60c

Specs are 4790k
maximus z97 Gene
Noctua NH-D15
Kingston beast 2x8 2400

SVID enabled
inernal PLL overvoltage disabled
LLC Level 8
VRM Freq 350Khz
all others settings on auto.

for 4.7-4.8 to all cores the CPU stables with 1.3-1.35 with cache at 4.2

Any thoughts how i can get stable 4.8 with lower than 1.35 Vcore? i guess that this chip can hit 5Ghz on air with temps lower than 80c


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I don't know I haven't tried.












I mean try it.


----------



## gupsterg

Submission post for owners club.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeronimous*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> I managed to get a stable 4.6 at 1.2Vcore with 4.2 Cache at 1.28Vcache with XMP enable at 2400 with temps max during XTU benh,AIDA stability and 5 loops of RealBench at 60c
> 
> Specs are 4790k
> maximus z97 Gene
> Noctua NH-D15
> Kingston beast 2x8 2400
> 
> SVID enabled
> inernal PLL overvoltage disabled
> LLC Level 8
> VRM Freq 350Khz
> all others settings on auto.
> 
> for 4.7-4.8 to all cores the CPU stables with 1.3-1.35 with cache at 4.2
> 
> Any thoughts how i can get stable 4.8 with lower than 1.35 Vcore? i guess that this chip can hit 5Ghz on air with temps lower than 80c


svid-disabled
internal ppl overvoltage-enabled
leave cache @x40 for now,
set 4.8g, try 1.35v for vcore, use cpu input voltage "vcore + 0.6v(or 0.5)" so with 1.35v vcore u want to be at around 1.9v or 1.95 cpu input voltage.
go to win, keep checking temps, run realbench, 10x h264. If it pass its pretty much stable.


----------



## fyzzz

I think i've finally know how to stabillize my cpu. I have tried lot's of different settings, but i could not really get above 4.7 ghz. I left llc at auto this time and that seems to have done it. Testing with these settings right now:
48 multiplier
40 cache
1.2v cache voltage
svid disable
internal pll enable
vcore 1.32v
input voltage 1.9
And the rest pretty much on auto and with these settings it got through realbench heavy multitasking test, which it didn't make it before. Testing with aida 64 right now, with cpu,fpu and cache stress.

My cpu seems to like low input voltage, could almost stabillize 4.9 at 1,39v and 1.6 input, but i went back and ran 4.8 at 1.31v with 1.6 input and that passed.


----------



## gupsterg

Well did a retest of my 4.8GHz profile with 4.3GHz cache this time vs 4.1GHz. Other than cache ratio change I did no other changes from my previous profile







. Will test [email protected] & RealBench as soon as time allows.


Spoiler: My bios settings for 4.8 4.3 2400MHz 1T



All I change in bios from defaults:-

Ai Overclock Tuner [Auto]->[XMP]
1-Core Ratio Limit [Auto]->[48]
Min. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[43]
Max. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[43]
DRAM Command Rate [2]->[1]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Enabled]->[Disabled]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[Adaptive Mode]
CPU Core Voltage Offset [Auto]->[0.001]
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[1.209]
CPU Cache Voltage [Auto]->[Manual Mode]
CPU Cache Voltage Override [Auto]->[1.100]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Auto]->[Disabled]
SVID Support [Auto]->[Enabled]
CPU C-States [Auto]->[Enabled]





Spoiler: x264 v2.06 60 loops (10.5hrs)







Here is screenie of my previous test, same settings but 4.1GHz cache.


Spoiler: x264 v2.06 54 loops (9hrs)


----------



## Thrillsy

I'm going to delid my chip in a couple of weeks with the vice only method to try get similar temps across all cores and lower them a little. Should a specific brand of LET be used or will any brand be adequate on the VRMs i won't be resealing IHS. I have a syringe of coollaboratory liquid pro i bought months ago i will use on the Die and IHS, any tips, recommendations? I delided 4770k in the past and didn't use any LET just want to make a proper job on this one, can't risk liquid pro leakage or been budged onto them.


----------



## casper5632

I've been running into an issue with my 4790k and I hope you guys can provide some help. I hooked my CPU up to an h240x so I could overclock it while keeping the system quiet. I havent been able to do much overclocking because even at stock settings the CPU is hitting 85c on IntelBurnTest with the pump and fans maxed. I have tried reseating the pump and I cant find any evidence of air bubbles in the system.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casper5632*
> 
> I've been running into an issue with my 4790k and I hope you guys can provide some help. I hooked my CPU up to an h240x so I could overclock it while keeping the system quiet. I havent been able to do much overclocking because even at stock settings the CPU is hitting 85c on IntelBurnTest with the pump and fans maxed. I have tried reseating the pump and I cant find any evidence of air bubbles in the system.


Can you verify the core voltage going to your chip at stock settings? See if pushing on the pump while running stress drops the temps. Also, try using a cooler stress program to start with like Realbench or x264.


----------



## casper5632

I'll check the exact voltage when I get home, but it's all stock and I haven't adjusted anything. When I reached 85c the fans and the pump were all at 100%. Normal fan speeds see 90c minimum during testing. Isn't just running an easier stress test kind of cheap when it comes to heat testing a cpu?


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casper5632*
> 
> I'll check the exact voltage when I get home, but it's all stock and I haven't adjusted anything. When I reached 85c the fans and the pump were all at 100%. Normal fan speeds see 90c minimum during testing. Isn't just running an easier stress test kind of cheap when it comes to heat testing a cpu?


Using a different test isnt going to hinder tests, it just the "cooler" tests.
I think it is mentioned here or the Haswell thread, when going ahove a certain temp/vcore it is preferred to use x264.
I personally use it, BUT going above 4.8Ghz i cant pass it, so i use XTU, so more twrakjng kn my part is required.
What im sayjng is this, use yhe cooler test yo see if you get lower temps, if jot then it could be the cooler, or its just a high temp chip. A delid might what you want, MIGHT if you are down to do it..


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casper5632*
> 
> I'll check the exact voltage when I get home, but it's all stock and I haven't adjusted anything. When I reached 85c the fans and the pump were all at 100%. Normal fan speeds see 90c minimum during testing. Isn't just running an easier stress test kind of cheap when it comes to heat testing a cpu?


IMO you should use a stress program that duplicates real world applications. I also think you should start with a easier stress test and work your way up to the hotter synthetics, that way you can avoid situations where you accidentally overheat your chip. Just a suggestion.

Mobos sometimes put more voltage than necessary into a chip by default to guarantee stability. I have seen some put as much as 1.330v into a chip at 4.4GHz. That's enough voltage to get 4.7+ in most situations. I don't know if that's the case with yours, its just one of the things you can check.


----------



## vasyltheonly

Hey guys, so I had the 4770k for about a year and switched over to a 4790k about 2 months ago. The 70k couldn't do 4.5 at 1.3v. After reading this forum it seems with the 90k the allowed voltage that people use is much higher. I'm currently at 4.6-1.265v. What's the safe voltage for these chips? Want to see how far I can push it


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casper5632*
> 
> I'll check the exact voltage when I get home, but it's all stock and I haven't adjusted anything. When I reached 85c the fans and the pump were all at 100%. Normal fan speeds see 90c minimum during testing. Isn't just running an easier stress test kind of cheap when it comes to heat testing a cpu?


When I had problems with a CLC temps it was either;

Pump not working at 100% (plug it into SYS FAN slot as apposed to CPU FAN since this makes it work 100% speed)

Cooler head not mounted properly

Faulty pump which needed replacing.

Try reseat it first and switch to SYS FAN header on the motherboard.

Edit: I forgot to mention check that core voltage too as others have mentioned. There was a bug on the gigabyte motherboards that put far too much voltage on at stock. If it's anything over say 1.3v that's probably why your seeing high temps.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I do 30 minutes of linpack.


So what im gonna do is drop cache voltage by .01 and test wiyh OCCT for 30 minutes to test uncore.
Do i check "AVX instruction set"?
To finish it off, 4 hours real bench okay to use??

Thanks for uour help amd time helpjng all of us!!


----------



## casper5632

I actually remembered that my voltage was set at 1.28 when I was doing the benchmarking. I can try out a SYS FAN header, but using my motherboards fan controlling software my pump was listed at 3000 RPM. Motherboard is a Maximus Hero Vi, which I got because I heard it was a good mobo to overclock on, and it was an asus which I prefer brand wise. I've already attempted to remount the cooler with absolutely no difference in temps. Thermal paste is MX-4, and I am applying it in the vertical line method.

The entire reason I am worried about CPU temps is because I realized my CPU was hitting 72c just playing a game one day. With all the games coming out I don't want to ignore a temp like that.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> So what im gonna do is drop cache voltage by .01 and test wiyh OCCT for 30 minutes to test uncore.
> Do i check "AVX instruction set"?
> To finish it off, 4 hours real bench okay to use??
> 
> Thanks for uour help amd time helpjng all of us!!


I'm pretty sure I select 64bit and avx. I can double check when I get home after work. It's up to you how long you feel is necessary to prove your stable. I think 30min of OCCT linpack is enough, others think you should run tests all night. It really depends on what you will be using your PC for. If you will be video editing or 3D rendering, stress for a long time. If you will be gaming, do a shorter stress test and then game for a few hours to see if it's stable.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I select 64bit and avx. I can double check when I get home after work. It's up to you how long you feel is necessary to prove your stable. I think 30min of OCCT linpack is enough, others think you should run tests all night. It really depends on what you will be using your PC for. If you will be video editing or 3D rendering, stress for a long time. If you will be gaming, do a shorter stress test and then game for a few hours to see if it's stable.


Alright thanks!
Funny thing is i have no reason to do the things you mentioned *video rendering etc*, does OBS count as any of that?
OBS is the only thing i do really, with SC2 as the main game i play.
But is 4 hours real bench a good test to do?
Cause i was doing long periods of stress testing and thats all ive been doing lately, havent fired up a game for a few weeks.
Im doing all this to tweak my 4.7Ghz overclock, getting cache voltage lower, speaking of this would it be a dmart move to try and get cache ratio higher?

Edit:
When im done, can just enable power savings and change to adaptive voltage and change windows to balance?
Or just enable power savings change to C7S and put windows mode to balance?
With the second settings VID doesnt go down but vcore does*through HWInfo*, or does it even matter?


----------



## Randomdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasyltheonly*
> 
> Hey guys, so I had the 4770k for about a year and switched over to a 4790k about 2 months ago. The 70k couldn't do 4.5 at 1.3v. After reading this forum it seems with the 90k the allowed voltage that people use is much higher. I'm currently at 4.6-1.265v. What's the safe voltage for these chips? Want to see how far I can push it


I'm running 4.9GHz, can do 5.1, at 1.44 volts. I don't know, as long as temps aren't too high, this is what I'm running. For my usage, it's perfectly stable. I'll report degradation in the times to come if there is any, haha.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Alright thanks!
> Funny thing is i have no reason to do the things you mentioned *video rendering etc*, does OBS count as any of that?
> OBS is the only thing i do really, with SC2 as the main game i play.
> But is 4 hours real bench a good test to do?
> Cause i was doing long periods of stress testing and thats all ive been doing lately, havent fired up a game for a few weeks.
> Im doing all this to tweak my 4.7Ghz overclock, getting cache voltage lower, speaking of this would it be a dmart move to try and get cache ratio higher?


I personally think 4 hours of realbench is excessive if you are only gaming. I don't know about OBS, but I doubt it uses 100% CPU to run, or even half that. For high end 3d rendering and video compression, I've heard it can take many hours at 100% load, and you don't want a unstable overclock to crash your system and destroy hours of progress.

I found very little gain in overclocking the uncore ratio. It is more important to get your core clocks stable. I wouldn't go above 400MHz less than your core as I saw instabilities while gaming higher than that. I am doing a 42x uncore at 1.050v right now at 48x core.

I enabled all my power settings as well as xmp from the beginning because I didn't want to risk spending extra time re-tuning my OC after re-enabling them.


----------



## fisher6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomdude*
> 
> I'm running 4.9GHz, can do 5.1, at 1.44 volts. I don't know, as long as temps aren't too high, this is what I'm running. For my usage, it's perfectly stable. I'll report degradation in the times to come if there is any, haha.


That's a lot of voltage. Wanting to run my 4790k at 5 Ghz just never had the time to find the perfect settings but I know it's doable. Especially at those settings.


----------



## vasyltheonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randomdude*
> 
> I'm running 4.9GHz, can do 5.1, at 1.44 volts. I don't know, as long as temps aren't too high, this is what I'm running. For my usage, it's perfectly stable. I'll report degradation in the times to come if there is any, haha.


Oh god that is high. All over the 4770K OC forum ppl would say don't go above 1.35 and thats cutting it close. Here everyone seems to be balls to the wall overclocking. Thanks for your input, I'll go around 1.35 for 4.8 and be happy if I hit it.


----------



## Mr-Dark

After reading a lot about the 4770k how its bad overclocker I just open my old folder to check how my 4770k OC in the past and found this



Sound like good chip ? no idea what is the reason to change that chip for 4790k







its gone anyway.. lool


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I personally think 4 hours of realbench is excessive if you are only gaming. I don't know about OBS, but I doubt it uses 100% CPU to run, or even half that. For high end 3d rendering and video compression, I've heard it can take many hours at 100% load, and you don't want a unstable overclock to crash your system and destroy hours of progress.
> 
> I found very little gain in overclocking the uncore ratio. It is more important to get your core clocks stable. I wouldn't go above 400MHz less than your core as I saw instabilities while gaming higher than that. I am doing a 42x uncore at 1.050v right now at 48x core.
> 
> I enabled all my power settings as well as xmp from the beginning because I didn't want to risk spending extra time re-tuning my OC after re-enabling them.


So how long should I run realbench anf should i still use OCCT to stress cache?
Is 10 loops of the benchmark enougj, i would itll be hood since it goes through various scenerios...


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> After reading a lot about the 4770k how its bad overclocker I just open my old folder to check how my 4770k OC in the past and found this
> 
> 
> 
> Sound like good chip ? no idea what is the reason to change that chip for 4790k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its gone anyway.. lool


My old one










I cant find my pics with 4.7ghz 1.211 volts


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> My old one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant find my pics with 4.7ghz 1.211 volts


Very nice chip there! beat 4790k no doubt


----------



## tux1989

Yes but .. i dont have a such success with my i7 5820k.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Yes but .. i dont have a such success with my i7 5820k.


We done the same 4770k to 4790k to 5820k.. lool

My 5820k stable at 4.3ghz 1.19v & 4.4ghz need 1.25v and 4.5ghz need 1.31v


----------



## tux1989

Ok i found my post
http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/15400#post_23751839
4.7 1.211 volt
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> We done the same 4770k to 4790k to 5820k.. lool
> 
> My 5820k stable at 4.3ghz 1.19v & 4.4ghz need 1.25v and 4.5ghz need 1.31v


My 5820k stable at 4.5ghz 1.255 and 4.6 1.325v .. but i hate my MB Asrock


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tux1989*
> 
> Ok i found my post
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/15400#post_23751839
> 4.7 1.211 volt
> My 5820k stable at 4.5ghz 1.255 and 4.6 1.325v .. but i hate my MB Asrock


your 4770k is golden chip







also the 5820k @4.5ghz 1.25v is fair enough for 6Core cpu


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> So how long should I run realbench anf should i still use OCCT to stress cache?
> Is 10 loops of the benchmark enougj, i would itll be hood since it goes through various scenerios...


I'm not going to continue to repeat myself. Please look back at the posts I have already made in response to you.


----------



## casper5632

Finally able to do a bit of voltage monitoring. It looks like the system usually sticks to 1.232v, and at that the temps stay around 50c. Probably about 30% of the time during the stress test the voltage will spike up to 1.281, and that will cause the temp to immediately shoot up to the 80s. Is there a setting that is causing that voltage increase that I can shut down?


----------



## v1ral

Alright I got my cache ratio voltages down to 1.4 sound good?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casper5632*
> 
> Finally able to do a bit of voltage monitoring. It looks like the system usually sticks to 1.232v, and at that the temps stay around 50c. Probably about 30% of the time during the stress test the voltage will spike up to 1.281, and that will cause the temp to immediately shoot up to the 80s. Is there a setting that is causing that voltage increase that I can shut down?


That's caused by the avx2 instruction when using auto voltage. Don't use auto voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Alright I got my cache ratio voltages down to 1.4 sound good?


Don't go over 1.2.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> That's caused by the avx2 instruction when using auto voltage. Don't use auto voltage.
> Don't go over 1.2.


Correction.. I meant 1.14.. lulz..


----------



## benjamen50

Is 1.21v @ 4.6GHz pretty good for a i7 4790K?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Is 1.21v @ 4.6GHz pretty good for a i7 4790K?


That's not bad at all. I ended up around 1.195v bios which was more like 1.205v actual for mine at 4.6GHz


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Is 1.21v @ 4.6GHz pretty good for a i7 4790K?


Very good chip to me.. my 4790k take 1.29v for 4.6ghz lool


----------



## gupsterg

Well did a retest of my 4.9GHz profile with 4.3GHz cache this time vs 4.1GHz. Other than cache ratio change I did no other changes from my previous profile







.


Spoiler: My bios settings for 4.9 4.3 2400MHz 1T



All I change in bios from defaults:-

Ai Overclock Tuner [Auto]->[XMP]
1-Core Ratio Limit [Auto]->[49]
Min. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[43]
Max. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[43]
DRAM Command Rate [2]->[1]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Enabled]->[Disabled]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[Adaptive Mode]
CPU Core Voltage Offset [Auto]->[0.001]
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[1.254]
CPU Cache Voltage [Auto]->[Manual Mode]
CPU Cache Voltage Override [Auto]->[1.100]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Auto]->[Disabled]
SVID Support [Auto]->[Enabled]
CPU C-States [Auto]->[Enabled]





Spoiler: RealBench Stress mode 8hrs







Gotta admit really chuffed with this new i5, basically after me having retested 4.8 / 4.3 it probably had about 1hrs break, a session of gaming and then fired up the RB stress test _and_ then went for a 24hr [email protected] run.


Spoiler: [email protected] CPU/GPU 24hrs






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Correction.. I meant 1.14.. lulz..


What cache ratio you using? and CPU clock?


----------



## fyzzz

I'm running my i5 at 4.7 ghz with 1.25v at the moment. But still testing. Can't really stabilize 4.8 and 4.9, which to me seems strange, while i can get 4.7 rock stable. But this cpu seems to like to run with low input voltage, i found around 1.6v was the best and llc at auto. With this 4.7 clock under load the cpu is around high 40's and low 50's, with some spikes to the upper 50's.

EDIT: Bluescreens can be help too it seems like. No matter what i do i get the 101 bsod when i try my 4.9. Atleast it isn't realted to vcore then and that explains why addin vcore doesn't help


----------



## jeronimous

Hi all,

I managed to get a stable 4.7 with 1.27Vcore and stock cache at 4Ghz with 1.15Vcache with normal temps( max 72 on 3 loops of realbench )

the bad is 4.8 require more than 1.32 :S ... and 4.9 pumps Vcore on 1.38 or more.. is that normal?? am i missing something ? confused

Also.. how best proceed with ram?? am running at 2400 XMP.. i want to go with 1 command rate instead of 2.. but it just wont boot on that speed..


----------



## $ilent

Just going through the club entries folks, got about 60 100 entries to do. On another note this club now has over 500 members and has been viewed over 800,000 times!

Bear with me while I get us all up to date


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Well did a retest of my 4.9GHz profile with 4.3GHz cache this time vs 4.1GHz. Other than cache ratio change I did no other changes from my previous profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My bios settings for 4.9 4.3 2400MHz 1T
> 
> 
> 
> All I change in bios from defaults:-
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Auto]->[XMP]
> 1-Core Ratio Limit [Auto]->[49]
> Min. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[43]
> Max. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[43]
> DRAM Command Rate [2]->[1]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Enabled]->[Disabled]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[Adaptive Mode]
> CPU Core Voltage Offset [Auto]->[0.001]
> Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[1.254]
> CPU Cache Voltage [Auto]->[Manual Mode]
> CPU Cache Voltage Override [Auto]->[1.100]
> CPU Spread Spectrum [Auto]->[Disabled]
> SVID Support [Auto]->[Enabled]
> CPU C-States [Auto]->[Enabled]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RealBench Stress mode 8hrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta admit really chuffed with this new i5, basically after me having retested 4.8 / 4.3 it probably had about 1hrs break, a session of gaming and then fired up the RB stress test _and_ then went for a 24hr [email protected] run.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: [email protected] CPU/GPU 24hrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cache ratio you using? and CPU clock?


Cache is x40 core is x47/x48*testing both


----------



## $ilent

The club spreadsheet is up to date - 29/10/2015.

For new members, please try to follow the other entry formats in the club. It makes updating the spreadsheet much easier.

thanks!


----------



## v1ral

Is it normal for wattage to be higher when lowering VCCIN*i forgot what hwinfo's name for it* but it fluctautes at higher levels when going down. This has prolly been discussed already.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Is it normal for wattage to be higher when lowering VCCIN*i forgot what hwinfo's name for it* but it fluctautes at higher levels when going down. This has prolly been discussed already.


That is correct. The wattage appears higher with lower input voltages. It is possibly a product of the motherboards algorithm for calculating wattage based on current, as there doesn't seem to be any more heat generated. This has not been confirmed as far as I know.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> That is correct. The wattage appears higher with lower input voltages. It is possibly a product of the motherboards algorithm for calculating wattage based on current, as there doesn't seem to be any more heat generated. This has not been confirmed as far as I know.


And this doesnt pose any kind of issues?
Another i noticed as well is that cinebench scores are going higher the lower the VCCIN i put in the bios.
Is there a stopping point besides the obvious BSOD wgen messing with VCCIN?

Also, has anyine wiyh MSI boards mess with the memory overclock feature in the bios? I yried the 2400Mhz profile anf ran superPI and passed the 32m tests.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> And this doesnt pose any kind of issues?
> Another i noticed as well is that cinebench scores are going higher the lower the VCCIN i put in the bios.
> Is there a stopping point besides the obvious BSOD wgen messing with VCCIN?
> 
> Also, has anyine wiyh MSI boards mess with the memory overclock feature in the bios? I yried the 2400Mhz profile anf ran superPI and passed the 32m tests.


On my board if I lower input voltage it reports higher wattage. However temps and performance and actual wattage (per kill a watt) all remain unchanged. It's just a bios bug. I believe <<wattage>>/1.75*<<vccin>> is the correct wattage, where 1.75 is the default vccin. I would guess this varies by board but others have reported the same thing.

Raising vccin too high can obviously be bad; that's the voltage given to the whole chip. Lowering it too far should be harmless - after all, it has 0 volts when the chip is off...


----------



## fyzzz

Joining late!

Cpu is cooled by a custom water loop and the cpu block is a alphacool nexxxos xp3 light acetal edition


----------



## benjamen50

This is a sad day for me. I'm already reaching 97C on stress tests on stock. This is with a Noctua NH-D14 / i7 4790K. Anything I can do about it?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> This is a sad day for me. I'm already reaching 92C on stress tests on stock. This is with a Noctua NH-D14 / i7 4790K. Anything I can do about it?


What tests are you using? What vcore is your motherboard pumping into your chip? A screenshot would help.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> What tests are you using? What vcore is your motherboard pumping into your chip? A screenshot would help.


Real bench, 1.218v, used real temp to get core tempstemps.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> This is a sad day for me. I'm already reaching 97C on stress tests on stock. This is with a Noctua NH-D14 / i7 4790K. Anything I can do about it?


Reabench is not that tough of a stress test, temps should not be 97c...

You can re-mount that massive HSF you have... It may help...

Also, how much TIM are you using, and how are you applying it?

Why are you at 1.28 V-Core? That shouldn't be for running at 4GHz!


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Reabench is not that tough of a stress test, temps should not be 97c...
> 
> You can re-mount that massive HSF you have... It may help...
> 
> Also, how much TIM are you using, and how are you applying it?
> 
> Why are you at 1.28 V-Core? That shouldn't be for running at 4GHz!


huh, not that tough ? yes not temps-wise but stree-wise it is tough.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Reabench is not that tough of a stress test, temps should not be 97c...
> 
> You can re-mount that massive HSF you have... It may help...
> 
> Also, how much TIM are you using, and how are you applying it?
> 
> Why are you at 1.28 V-Core? That shouldn't be for running at 4GHz!
> 
> 
> 
> huh, not that tough ? yes not temps-wise but stree-wise it is tough.
Click to expand...

Your statement doesn't make sense.

Here's what makes sense The more stress you have - the more heat you get.

Why don't you try Prime 95 and IBT/AVX? They both put more stress on the CPU, *More stress = More heat.
*


----------



## bluewr

OK, I got two delided 4790k, what'st he best way to test them, and see which one I should keep and which one I should let go?

And when testing them, and removing my Cooler from them, do I have to beware of anything?


----------



## Mega Man

the only way, oc them.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Reabench is not that tough of a stress test, temps should not be 97c...
> 
> You can re-mount that massive HSF you have... It may help...
> 
> Also, how much TIM are you using, and how are you applying it?
> 
> Why are you at 1.28 V-Core? That shouldn't be for running at 4GHz!


Read carefully: *1.218v*

Well I have two GTX 780s in my case. And the TIM is used via the pea method. I've applied many TIM's without any issue. I didn't have this temperature issue at the start when putting the NH-D14. I guess I'll have to blame summer. It's increasing my ambient temperatures in my room.

I can do 1.22v at 4.6GHz, 1.25 at 4.7GHz. 1.33 at 4.8GHz, but rather not at the moment since a Prime95 26.6 Small FFT's level the core temperatures around 80-85C already. I've also tried AIDA 64, that heats up as bad too.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Your statement doesn't make sense.
> 
> Here's what makes sense The more stress you have - the more heat you get.
> 
> Why don't you try Prime 95 and IBT/AVX? They both put more stress on the CPU, *More stress = More heat.
> *


Your statement is VERY NOT TRUE.
Prime95 small ffts generates more heat than large ffts but large is more stressful.
OCCT:linpack with avx generates more heat than occct:cpu large data set(any) but occt:cpu is more stressful.
Aida64 generates more heat than realbench,(H264) but RB H264 is more stressful.
XTU bench generates more heat than realbench H264 but RB H264 is more stressful.

More heat =! more stressful, period.


----------



## fyzzz

Gah i am so tempted to buy another i5 and sell away the cpu that ends up being worse. The cpu's here have finally dropped down in price here and it's starting to be tempting to play the lottery again. But how is the later batches anyway? I know @gupsterg bought a second i5 not too long time ago and was incredibly lucky. I know my i5 is decent, but i still can't help it.


----------



## benjamen50

Okay, in regards to my previous post. The ambient temperature was around 30°C at the time.

Here is a hwinfo-64 screenshot showing the high temperatures and voltages:

Please note that the ambient temperature has dropped a fair bit as it is currently raining / colder.


Edit: Actually I think it's fine for now. I'll try redoing thermal paste anyway.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Your statement doesn't make sense.
> 
> Here's what makes sense The more stress you have - the more heat you get.
> 
> Why don't you try Prime 95 and IBT/AVX? They both put more stress on the CPU, *More stress = More heat.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Your statement is VERY NOT TRUE.
> Prime95 small ffts generates more heat than large ffts but large is more stressful.
> OCCT:linpack with avx generates more heat than occct:cpu large data set(any) but occt:cpu is more stressful.
> Aida64 generates more heat than realbench,(H264) but RB H264 is more stressful.
> XTU bench generates more heat than realbench H264 but RB H264 is more stressful.
> 
> *More heat =! more stressful, period.
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Or the other way around, in reverse...

Well, I guess I'm confused then....

I'll have to study some more...

Thanks for your comments...

Mike


----------



## benjamen50

Okay, redid thermal paste and here are my results. When I took off the heatsink, I saw that the thermal paste spread nicely (this was before I re-applied it). Same temperatures like before:


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Cache is x40 core is x47/x48*testing both
> 
> Alright I got my cache ratio voltages down to 1.4 sound good?
> 
> Correction.. I meant 1.14.. lulz..


SO you're all stable now @ 4.7 / 4.8 GHz CPU with 4.0GHz cache?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Gah i am so tempted to buy another i5 and sell away the cpu that ends up being worse. The cpu's here have finally dropped down in price here and it's starting to be tempting to play the lottery again. But how is the later batches anyway? I know @gupsterg bought a second i5 not too long time ago and was incredibly lucky. I know my i5 is decent, but i still can't help it.


I had an average'ish i5 originally IMO and *if* this one hadn't come in at ridiculous price brand new I'd not have got. I was quite happy with 4.4GHz CPU (1.18v) / 4.1GHz cache as it didn't bottle neck GPU and had sound temps, voltages, etc. The 4.5GHz & 4.6GHz were there as extra for say benching/testing *but* I couldn't see myself using them 24/7.

I'll be honest I don't upgrade a lot, kept my Q6600 for so long







.

Fortunately my new i5 is so good I can't see myself again upgrading for a very long while, unless my hand is forced







. Even being on air the 4.8GHz / 4.9GHz profiles temps, voltage, etc are so good I can use them 24/7 but not really gaining anything IMO until I get perhaps better GPU *and* upgrade screen. Currently got an Eizo FG2421 so limited to 1080P, even the 290X is probably slightly overkill for this res but does allow longevity at allowing me to play future games for a while before I upgrade GPU/screen.

Both my current GPU/Screen where again such good price and if they hadn't of been would have probably ended up with something else.

AS you can tell I'm a bit tight about my spending habit on my hobby/gaming







.


----------



## bonami2

Is cache worth increasing since i have 2400 cl10 ram?

im at 4.0

and 4.7ghz-4.9ghz clock on cpu


----------



## fyzzz

I don't see myself upgrading from this i5 in a while. But i can't resist a good price if i see one. I should really upgrade my screen right now. I was happy with my 290, but i got such a good price on this 980 ti. So right now i'm running a cheap benq 1080p screen with a 980 ti...but i usually play my games upscaled and this i5 is absolutely no 'bottleneck' even with this 980 ti.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Is cache worth increasing since i have 2400 cl10 ram?
> 
> im at 4.0
> 
> and 4.7ghz-4.9ghz clock on cpu


I've recently gone to using 4.3GHz cache with my profiles of 4.4-4.9GHz CPU didn't need to adjust any voltages/other settings vs same cpu profiles with 4.1GHz cache, cache voltage of 1.10v







. I use EIST/C-States/Adaptive CPU voltage/ [email protected] (stock [email protected] RAM).

IS it worth it dunno, not had time to compare bench data but from information in the Haswell owners thread post 1 it's not really gonna be anything to post about.

I'm only using it as I'm not having to a) adjust anything to stabilize it b) losing CPU clock ceiling.

And as stated a few posts back / in Haswell owners thread CPU clock is king.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I don't see myself upgrading from this i5 in a while. But i can't resist a good price if i see one. I should really upgrade my screen right now. I was happy with my 290, but i got such a good price on this 980 ti. So right now i'm running a cheap benq 1080p screen with a 980 ti...but i usually play my games upscaled and this i5 is absolutely no 'bottleneck' even with this 980 ti.


I'm currently of the opinion its more down to just "Silicon lottery" than newer batches = better OC ability. I swear I also recall posts stating Vietnam made CPUs weren't great clockers but doesn't seem that way to me.

I reckon for at least a few gens of GPU the i5 4690K is gonna be just dandy to keep







.

I'm not too familiar with what would DX12 bring to the table but from some things I've read I think the GPU will be further efficiently used thus perhaps CPU will not be as important as vs DX11. Again not sure as info didn't sink into my brain (LOL).


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> SO you're all stable now @ 4.7 / 4.8 GHz CPU with 4.0GHz cache?
> I had an average'ish i5 originally IMO and *if* this one hadn't come in at ridiculous price brand new I'd not have got. I was quite happy with 4.4GHz CPU (1.18v) / 4.1GHz cache as it didn't bottle neck GPU and had sound temps, voltages, etc. The 4.5GHz & 4.6GHz were there as extra for say benching/testing *but* I couldn't see myself using them 24/7.
> 
> I'll be honest I don't upgrade a lot, kept my Q6600 for so long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Fortunately my new i5 is so good I can't see myself again upgrading for a very long while, unless my hand is forced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Even being on air the 4.8GHz / 4.9GHz profiles temps, voltage, etc are so good I can use them 24/7 but not really gaining anything IMO until I get perhaps better GPU *and* upgrade screen. Currently got an Eizo FG2421 so limited to 1080P, even the 290X is probably slightly overkill for this res but does allow longevity at allowing me to play future games for a while before I upgrade GPU/screen.
> 
> Both my current GPU/Screen where again such good price and if they hadn't of been would have probably ended up with something else.
> 
> AS you can tell I'm a bit tight about my spending habit on my hobby/gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes i just did a 2 hour run of realbench and i passed.
X48 1.305 VID
X43 1.14 cache voltage
9-9-9-24 2T 1.5 voltage
Max temps is 77℃

With that said, can I enable power savings and use "adaptive" mode?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> With that said, can I enable power savings and use "adaptive" mode?


Try "power saving" options and see how it goes.

Recently sort of been stress testing 5.0GHz on my CPU and what I found was where I give it the bare minimum of VCORE (1.250v) so it will boot into windows and be stable for light use I need to switch off things like EIST/C-States/SVID Support. Once I start giving it the right kinda voltage ie about 1.30v it allows them to be switched back on.

I'm guessing with not the right kinda vcore the fluctuation of CPU clock from "Power saving" options destabilizes OC.

I've always used adaptive voltage on my original and current CPU, I was cautious to use it due to how I'd read when AVX code is detected CPU can be overvolted. I profiled how my original CPU had reacted to AVX stress tests at lower OCs (=lower vcore) and then when I knew I wasn't getting a overvolt (if I was it was so small I'd have thought it normal) I've been happy to use it.

SO I'd advise to try the same on your MSI mobo, ie lower OC = lower vcore and then see how adaptive voltage setting reacts when you run AVX code.


----------



## bluewr

OK, tried out my delided CPU #1, CPU #2, will have to wait till my USPS find my amazon order of grizzly TIM(Stupid USPS lost it again)

1.3V 4.8GHz XTU Benchmark:

Before:
Core#0 77C
Core#1 80C
Core#2 78C
Core#3 71C

After:
Core#0 69C
Core#1 73C
Core#2 71C
Core#3 65C


----------



## Droidriven

I just put a little starter system together for a friend that needed a cheap system. I've got an ASUS B85M-E with a G3258, 8GB GSkill 1600mhz with the stock 350w PSU that came in the emachines case its in and an Antec TruePower 550w non modular or Antec Neo HE 550w semi-modular waiting to go in if absolutely necessary . On the stock cooler with AS5 at stock voltage with turbo enabled it idles at 3.7GHz, temp is 34c. I've updated to the most recent BIOS version and added a couple of fans to the case and also have a Hyper Evo 212 with dual 95 CFM fans ready to throw in there as well but i don't think I'll need it. I'm only trying for a decent 4.0 OC and maybe a Max profile as well just for the fun of it and just keep the profile saved for his use later if he ever felt like using it, I'm looking for a good base to start with on the BIOS settings if anyone has any suggetions. maybe some RAM settings as well.


----------



## ogow89

I have been looking around the internet on different forums on oc'ing the i5 4690k and it really is starting to get on my nerves how some are lucky to push past 4.6ghz with little voltage and i just can't get stable 4.4ghz while gaming. I first started with 4.5ghz at 1.25v on the core and with cache ratio of 37 with 1.2v and input voltage of 1.85. I did some testing for days varying from stress tests like prime95 and aida 64 to playing different games. And i always used the override settings. Cpu seemed stable so i put it to adaptive mode in the bios and i launched crysis 3 welcome to the jungle and half way through the level i got a red screen and no response. Same thing happens with the witcher 3. I then tried 1.255 and 1.26 on the core and to no avail. I backed it down to 4.4ghz with 1.21v on the core and while it passes stress testing, gaming is just another story. I upped it to 1.215 and it just crashed while playing witcher 3 in novigrad main square.

Any ideas if i am doing something wrong?

Mobo is asrock z87 pro 4, is it bad for high oc?

gpu is r9 290 pcs+ clocked at 1135/1550, ****ty replacement, won't clock as well as the one died.

psu is cosair RM750x

Ram is 4x4gb of g.skill 2133mhz 1.6v 11 11 11 30.

Bios settings for normal use as follows;

core ratio for all cores 44

cpu cache ratio is 36

cpu vcore on adaptive mode at 1.215v

cpu cache voltage also on adaptive at 1.175v (it reads 1.203 on cpuID hwinfo)

and cpu input voltage on fixed mode at 1.810v (not sure if i should put on offset mode or leave at fixed? does it make a difference?)

Any help would be appreciated.

As for the cooler i have the cooler master seidon v2 with push and pull configuration.


----------



## gupsterg

Your running latest bios for your mobo?


----------



## ogow89

The one that came with it, p2.30 that added support to the devil canyon cpus. According to this;

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z87%20Pro4/?cat=Download&os=BIOS

I am running the latest bios.


----------



## v1ral

10202015x491.37v1.9vc1.2vr1333Mhz.PNG 227k .PNG file

Should I toy with this?
My temps are pretty good max is 81℃ at 4.9Ghz, the only thing is memory is set to 1333Mhz.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ogow89*
> 
> I am running the latest bios.


Great, just wanted to make sure







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ogow89*
> 
> Any ideas if i am doing something wrong?


If in your shoes I'd clear CMOS and load bios defaults, I'd then note stock voltages. Stress test to see if stock is fine, then I usually ramp up CPU ratio just to see how much headroom there is at stock settings/voltages. Then for next stage I manually set default voltages for each option and just adjust vcore to get next CPU ratio working.

Don't use things like adaptive voltages to keep things simple, disable power saving functions (EIST / C-States) plus SVID support. IF you see bios options like "CPU Spread spectrum" or something with "Spread spectrum" disable them.

Then later I enable EIST / C-States / SVID support , one by one to see if OC fall over. I never enable "Spread spectrum" options (google and you'll see why).

I've used terms I know, sorry not have experience of Asrock mobo so can't term it like your bios may have them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ogow89*
> 
> cpu input voltage on fixed mode at 1.810v (not sure if i should put on offset mode or leave at fixed? does it make a difference?)


Offset mode just means your adding or deducting from default voltage detected. For example my bios IIRC has 1.85v if I use offset mode I set a sign ie + or - and whatever offset I enter it uses that to adjust voltage. Manual is probably best just to keep things simple IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Should I toy with this?
> My temps are pretty good max is 81℃ at 4.9Ghz, the only thing is memory is set to 1333Mhz.


Entirely your choice







, for general use RAM speed isn't gonna make huge difference, what is your ram rated for?

I thing I noted in your screenie is bus clock ramping to 102.9, have you disabled spread spectrum in bios?
You'll see your max cpu clock went to 5041.1MHz due to this fluctuation. This fluctuation can make an OC unstable or require you to input extra vcore than if it was rock solid 100MHz.


Spoiler: See my recent 4.9 4.3 x264 48 loop test (8hrs) where it's rock solid 100mhz


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Great, just wanted to make sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> If in your shoes I'd clear CMOS and load bios defaults, I'd then note stock voltages. Stress test to see if stock is fine, then I usually ramp up CPU ratio just to see how much headroom there is at stock settings/voltages. Then for next stage I manually set default voltages for each option and just adjust vcore to get next CPU ratio working.
> 
> Don't use things like adaptive voltages to keep things simple, disable power saving functions (EIST / C-States) plus SVID support. IF you see bios options like "CPU Spread spectrum" or something with "Spread spectrum" disable them.
> 
> Then later I enable EIST / C-States / SVID support , one by one to see if OC fall over. I never enable "Spread spectrum" options (google and you'll see why).
> 
> I've used terms I know, sorry not have experience of Asrock mobo so can't term it like your bios may have them.
> Offset mode just means your adding or deducting from default voltage detected. For example my bios IIRC has 1.85v if I use offset mode I set a sign ie + or - and whatever offset I enter it uses that to adjust voltage. Manual is probably best just to keep things simple IMO.
> Entirely your choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , for general use RAM speed isn't gonna make huge difference, what is your ram rated for?
> 
> I thing I noted in your screenie is bus clock ramping to 102.9, have you disabled spread spectrum in bios?
> You'll see your max cpu clock went to 5041.1MHz due to this fluctuation. This fluctuation can make an OC unstable or require you to input extra vcore than if it was rock solid 100MHz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: See my recent 4.9 4.3 x264 48 loop test (8hrs) where it's rock solid 100mhz


I alway asked about my bus clock, I cant find where to disable it, even if I manually set it to 100 it still jumps to 102.x. I even tried it with other settings under the bus clock settings in yhe bios.

My memory is rated at 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T 1.5 volts, should i enable XMP and retest?
Also in regards to you screenies, why is your FPS 3.xx, are you running other things in the background oyher than monitoring software?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> OK, I got two delided 4790k, what'st he best way to test them, and see which one I should keep and which one I should let go?
> 
> And when testing them, and removing my Cooler from them, do I have to beware of anything?


See which one boots 5ghz at the lowest vcore.

Also when applying aftermarket Tim to the die make sure you don't spill any over onto the gold electrical capacitors on the green pcb since that could risk shorting it. You also want to make sure there is enough Tim to ensure good contact between the IHS and the cpu die.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I alway asked about my bus clock, I cant find where to disable it, even if I manually set it to 100 it still jumps to 102.x. I even tried it with other settings under the bus clock settings in yhe bios.


Will down a manual for your mobo and check bios options to see if I can see something which may aid you







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> My memory is rated at 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T 1.5 volts, should i enable XMP and retest?


Try it see, how you go







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Also in regards to you screenies, why is your FPS 3.xx, are you running other things in the background oyher than monitoring software?


No nothing, just windows/hwinfo/x264 v2.06.

Checked screenies of my other i5 and x264 v2.05 same fps 3.xx.

I use Threads=Auto, Priority=Normal

Should it be higher?

TBH that profile been tested with 24hr FAH / 8hrs RB / hours of gaming, so solid IMO







.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I alway asked about my bus clock, I cant find where to disable it, even if I manually set it to 100 it still jumps to 102.x. I even tried it with other settings under the bus clock settings in yhe bios.


Right downed manual and no answer







.

Did a google search _and_ found an official MSI support thread which for a MSI Z97-G45 mobo states Settings->System Status menu in the BIOS has options to disable spread spectrum setting. I would assume it would be in same menu for you. Link to post I got info from.

I also looked through my screenies for 4.4 - 4.9 OC profiles each has at least 10+ screenies of tests and my bus clock is solid 100.0MHz in all but 1 screenie, there it is 99.6MHz. Technically a slight down drop isn't gonna cause an issue like a up shoot could to an OC IMO.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Right downed manual and no answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Did a google search _and_ found an official MSI support thread which for a MSI Z97-G45 mobo states Settings->System Status menu in the BIOS has options to disable spread spectrum setting. I would assume it would be in same menu for you. Link to post I got info from.
> 
> I also looked through my screenies for 4.4 - 4.9 OC profiles each has at least 10+ screenies of tests and my bus clock is solid 100.0MHz in all but 1 screenie, there it is 99.6MHz. Technically a slight down drop isn't gonna cause an issue like a up shoot could to an OC IMO.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Will down a manual for your mobo and check bios options to see if I can see something which may aid you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Try it see, how you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> No nothing, just windows/hwinfo/x264 v2.06.
> 
> Checked screenies of my other i5 and x264 v2.05 same fps 3.xx.
> 
> I use Threads=Auto, Priority=Normal
> 
> Should it be higher?
> 
> TBH that profile been tested with 24hr FAH / 8hrs RB / hours of gaming, so solid IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


My FPS atm wiyh 4.7Ghz is 4.2x, yhat why i qurstion yours.
About my BUS Clock ive been told yhat its nothing, just something wiyh HWINFO, luke how some software show vcore way off from actual.

What effexts does your memory overclock have on daily tasks, im retesting my overclocks but clocking memory to 2133 11-13-13-31 2T.


----------



## gupsterg

My set defaults to 11-13-14-32 but mobo picks 2T and I set it to 1T.

AiDA64 screenie of SPD shows it has varying 2400MHz profiles but mobo is picking lowest one.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I have not yet found time to a) play with timings b) tried OC'ing set.

But I don't think I will spend the time doing any testing of RAM TBH, why I say that is an article in CustomPC (a UK PC mag) showed me RAM speed has very little effect on performance. They tested RAM from 1600MHz to 2933MHz, I will send you data via PM.

AnandTech also did an article on Memory scaling on Haswell.

Why I got 2400MHz set was it was same price as lower speed sets when I was buying.

Regarding FPS compare of mine and yours, I think they differ due to you have a i7 4790K I have a i5 4690K. Besides cache size differing yours can do 8 threads due to HT.

Link:- Intel CPU Spec Compare


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> My set defaults to 11-13-14-32 but mobo picks 2T and I set it to 1T.
> 
> AiDA64 screenie of SPD shows it has varying 2400MHz profiles but mobo is picking lowest one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not yet found time to a) play with timings b) tried OC'ing set.
> 
> But I don't think I will spend the time doing any testing of RAM TBH, why I say that is an article in CustomPC (a UK PC mag) showed me RAM speed has very little effect on performance. They tested RAM from 1600MHz to 2933MHz, I will send you data via PM.
> 
> AnandTech also did an article on Memory scaling on Haswell.
> 
> Why I got 2400MHz set was it was same price as lower speed sets when I was buying.
> 
> Regarding FPS compare of mine and yours, I think they differ due to you have a i7 4790K I have a i5 4690K. Besides cache size differing yours can do 8 threads due to HT.
> 
> Link:- Intel CPU Spec Compare


Very true!
Disregard my PM reply didn't realize what you sent till I looked it over some more, sorry rough night.

I forgot you had a 4690k sorry.

Okay about my bus clock going to 102.xx, when I built my rig people noticed it, like yourself, and most said it's just a "glitch" or an anomaly or something. It doesn't affect stress testing *that I noticed*, and I can't find a way to disable it.
I don't even know what it would be called, is it spread spectrum or what ever.


----------



## Mega Man

it isnt a glitch, there is no pc that can maintain 100.00000000000000000000000000000 fsb, there is variance esp when certain voltages are overvolted generally +or-3 but i have seen as much as +or-5


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it isnt a glitch, there is no pc that can maintain 100.00000000000000000000000000000 fsb, there is variance esp when certain voltages are overvolted generally +or-3 but i have seen as much as +or-5


Is this with vcore or just bus clock/speeds?

Maybe you can help me find where in the bios to disable this function?


----------



## Mega Man

there is no function, i dont know intels enough to tell you which voltage corrects this sorry just that there is a voltage that helps to stabilize it

it is normal, and nothing to worry about.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> My FPS atm wiyh 4.7Ghz is 4.2x, yhat why i qurstion yours.
> About my BUS Clock ive been told yhat its nothing, just something wiyh HWINFO, luke how some software show vcore way off from actual.
> 
> What effexts does your memory overclock have on daily tasks, im retesting my overclocks but clocking memory to 2133 11-13-13-31 2T.


I get 3.15 ish with my i5. 4.2 sounds like an i7...or a different version of the stress test using a different video.

Edit: whoops didn't read full replies; you already figuredit out.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Is this with vcore or just bus clock/speeds?
> 
> Maybe you can help me find where in the bios to disable this function?


You are correct in thinking there is a feature that adjusts the FSB from my experience. Try disabling these features:

C1E
EIST
C3/C6


----------



## sirleeofroy

I will be adding my new 4790K to the list as soon as I'm all setup, only finished the actual build last night.

Seem to have a pretty recent version too X525A760 which I believe is June this year, looking forward to see what I can get out of it!

Oh and I'm new to the forum so any pointers are most welcome.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> I will be adding my new 4790K to the list as soon as I'm all setup, only finished the actual build last night.
> 
> Seem to have a pretty recent version too X525A760 which I believe is June this year, looking forward to see what I can get out of it!
> 
> Oh and I'm new to the forum so any pointers are most welcome.


Welcome to OCN









Vietnam chip is strong almost of them can do 4.8ghz < 1.3v







I hope your one is golden


----------



## sirleeofroy

Thanks, I hope I have a good one too!

I'm just a little unfamiliar with the Gigabyte bios and I'm not even sure if my board is any good as I couldn't find any reviews on it but I'll soon find out!

I see you do custom bios' for the GTX 900 series, I would be pretty interested in modding mine. How would I go about that? Send you a dump of my Vbios?

Thanks


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> Thanks, I hope I have a good one too!
> 
> I'm just a little unfamiliar with the Gigabyte bios and I'm not even sure if my board is any good as I couldn't find any reviews on it but I'll soon find out!
> 
> I see you do custom bios' for the GTX 900 series, I would be pretty interested in modding mine. How would I go about that? Send you a dump of my Vbios?
> 
> Thanks


Which board you have there ?

For custom bios just extract your bios from Gpu-Z or Nvflash and upload the file on my thread


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Which board you have there ?
> 
> For custom bios just extract your bios from Gpu-Z or Nvflash and upload the file on my thread


I have the MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G, I get a decent OC with software but I would rather not use software, I'm sure you understand!

I'll extract it sometime this week and get it across (on your thread of course!).

Thanks


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> I have the MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G, I get a decent OC with software but I would rather not use software, I'm sure you understand!
> 
> I'll extract it sometime this week and get it across (on your thread of course!).
> 
> Thanks


Sure Custom bios for 24/7 is better







You'r welcome


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Very true!
> Disregard my PM reply didn't realize what you sent till I looked it over some more, sorry rough night.
> 
> I forgot you had a 4690k sorry.


No worries







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Okay about my bus clock going to 102.xx, when I built my rig people noticed it, like yourself, and most said it's just a "glitch" or an anomaly or something. It doesn't affect stress testing *that I noticed*, and I can't find a way to disable it.
> I don't even know what it would be called, is it spread spectrum or what ever.


Try what I posted in post 18622 of this thread.

I have spread spectrum disabled and pretty sure that's why my bus clock is 100MHz and not fluctuating up. I will enable CPU spread spectrum and confirm what goes on with my setup.

Why I say this is an issue and would require you to set higher vcore for an OC is your MAX CPU Clock deviating to 5041.1MHz in the screenie you posted in post 18617.

For me 4.8 requires 1.210v and 4.9 requires 1.255v if my bus clock was fluctuating in 4.8GHz profile you can see a fluctuation to 4.85GHz may require extra voltage vs 1.210v and if it went higher than 4.9GHz I'd require even more to stabilize a fluctuation in the 4.8GHz profile.

Bus clock x CPU ratio = CPU Clock

So when your bus clock goes to 102.9MHz calc = 102.9 x 49 = 5042.1MHz and HWiNFO reporting as 5041.1MHz.

Perhaps HWiNfo has an error reporting values, I can not say for sure, all I can say I only get a slight drop in 1 screenie out of 50 or so for bus clock and no upshoot at all.

There are 2 ways to OC a chip 1st is up ratio and not bus clock and keep it 100MHz, 2nd is using ratio and bus clock. Bus clock can also be referred to as Base Clock (BCLK).

In this GPU-Z Validation you will see 5048.95MHz that is gained by doing 50 CPU ratio and 101.0MHz bus clock.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Try what I posted in post 18622 of this thread.
> 
> I have spread spectrum disabled and pretty sure that's why my bus clock is 100MHz and not fluctuating up. I will enable CPU spread spectrum and confirm what goes on with my setup.
> 
> Why I say this is an issue and would require you to set higher vcore for an OC is your MAX CPU Clock deviating to 5041.1MHz in the screenie you posted in post 18617.
> 
> For me 4.8 requires 1.210v and 4.9 requires 1.255v if my bus clock was fluctuating in 4.8GHz profile you can see a fluctuation to 4.85GHz may require extra voltage vs 1.210v and if it went higher than 4.9GHz I'd require even more to stabilize a fluctuation in the 4.8GHz profile.
> 
> Bus clock x CPU ratio = CPU Clock
> 
> So when your bus clock goes to 102.9MHz calc = 102.9 x 49 = 5042.1MHz and HWiNFO reporting as 5041.1MHz.
> 
> Perhaps HWiNfo has an error reporting values, I can not say for sure, all I can say I only get a slight drop in 1 screenie out of 50 or so for bus clock and no upshoot at all.
> 
> There are 2 ways to OC a chip 1st is up ratio and not bus clock and keep it 100MHz, 2nd is using ratio and bus clock. Bus clock can also be referred to as Base Clock (BCLK).
> 
> In this GPU-Z Validation you will see 5048.95MHz that is gained by doing 50 CPU ratio and 101.0MHz bus clock.


Alright.
Im been tightening up my 4.7Ghz overclock and been usjng x264v2.06 to stress in observing bus clocks, it still fluctuates. Im thinking its in the initial start up of the program, cause if i reset the values, it pretty much stays at 100.0 bus clock.
Settings for 4.7Ghz
X47 1.211 VID
X44 1.15 Volts
XMP 9-9-9-24 1600Mhz 1.5 volts
Bus clock value in bios 100
C-States etc disables

Perhaps maybe its the version of HWInfo? I'd have to check when i get home yo see what it is, i dont remember.

I have a question since you have an 8 hour run of x264, what woyld be the difference in the vcore from that run to say a 25 tjme run of the test? I'm ultimately redoing my overclock and doimg an 8 hour test is LONG. Right now im 25 runs stable with 1.211 on the core and im not to keen on if it needs more for 8 hours x264 stable. And yes i know ever chip is different voltage wise.
Again thanks a lot for helping myself and others these past few days.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Alright.
> Im been tightening up my 4.7Ghz overclock and been usjng x264v2.06 to stress in observing bus clocks, it still fluctuates. Im thinking its in the initial start up of the program, cause if i reset the values, it pretty much stays at 100.0 bus clock.


I always run HWiNFO before I start any stress / bench test, I like to log min values at idle. It could well be a glitch your seeing with HWiNFO and your particular hardware. The author of program has a support thread on OCN. From a few times I've read stuff on authors own forum he does respond to people highlighting an issue with HWiNFO so he can fix it. My mobo and yours have same chip for voltage / temp monitoring. Link:- Ranger Link:- Gaming 7 but as bios, etc differ could well be the reason for difference in readings. Will test on my mobo with CPU spread spectrum on ASAP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I have a question since you have an 8 hour run of x264, what woyld be the difference in the vcore from that run to say a 25 tjme run of the test?





Spoiler: These are my notes for 4.9GHz profile setup



1.200v boot windows / login

1.250v RB was test temps getting 75c so lowering to 1.230v using 1.110v VCCRING

1.220v 1.110v fail 1st loop x264

1.225v 1.110v fail 1st loop x264

1.225v 1.120v fail 1st loop x264

1.230v pass 3 loops , then fail 1 of 6

1.235v fail 1 of 6

1.240v fail 3 of 6

1.245v pass 6 loops

1.245v 3hrs [email protected], now testing x264, fail loop 2 of 24.

1.250v x264 18 loops pass , retested failed 6 loop

1.255v x264 24 loops pass

1.255v with cache [email protected] FAH 24hrs RB 8hrs x264 48 loops pass



I start off low to just get into windows, next step was what I thought OC would require taking into account jumps in vcore per stage of OC'ing from say 4.4GHz CPU. Then I backed down drastically to see if can get stable / improve temps. Then initially doing short tests and repeating, I had done other tests but have screenies for my notes. Then in the 1.245v & 1.250v stage I have failure at varying longer length. 1.255v then pass 24 and 48 plus RB & [email protected] done. In between this testing I do use PC generally / game / run other tests.

This is short version of my OC logic







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Again thanks a lot for helping myself and others these past few days.


No worries







, trust me I get helped a lot by things people post, so just think of it as giving back what I take in the grand scheme of things







.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I always run HWiNFO before I start any stress / bench test, I like to log min values at idle. It could well be a glitch your seeing with HWiNFO and your particular hardware. The author of program has a support thread on OCN. From a few times I've read stuff on authors own forum he does respond to people highlighting an issue with HWiNFO so he can fix it. My mobo and yours have same chip for voltage / temp monitoring. Link:- Ranger Link:- Gaming 7 but as bios, etc differ could well be the reason for difference in readings. Will test on my mobo with CPU spread spectrum on ASAP.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: These are my notes for 4.9GHz profile setup
> 
> 
> 
> 1.200v boot windows / login
> 
> 1.250v RB was test temps getting 75c so lowering to 1.230v using 1.110v VCCRING
> 
> 1.220v 1.110v fail 1st loop x264
> 
> 1.225v 1.110v fail 1st loop x264
> 
> 1.225v 1.120v fail 1st loop x264
> 
> 1.230v pass 3 loops , then fail 1 of 6
> 
> 1.235v fail 1 of 6
> 
> 1.240v fail 3 of 6
> 
> 1.245v pass 6 loops
> 
> 1.245v 3hrs [email protected], now testing x264, fail loop 2 of 24.
> 
> 1.250v x264 18 loops pass , retested failed 6 loop
> 
> 1.255v x264 24 loops pass
> 
> 1.255v with cache [email protected] FAH 24hrs RB 8hrs x264 48 loops pass
> 
> 
> 
> I start off low to just get into windows, next step was what I thought OC would require taking into account jumps in vcore per stage of OC'ing from say 4.4GHz CPU. Then I backed down drastically to see if can get stable / improve temps. Then initially doing short tests and repeating, I had done other tests but have screenies for my notes. Then in the 1.245v & 1.250v stage I have failure at varying longer length. 1.255v then pass 24 and 48 plus RB & [email protected] done. In between this testing I do use PC generally / game / run other tests.
> 
> This is short version of my OC logic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , trust me I get helped a lot by things people post, so just think of it as giving back what I take in the grand scheme of things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Okay.
I am testing at 1.209 VID for 4.7Ghz 1.211 VID passed, gonna test while i go to work to see if it fluctuates.
I think i was on the beta HWInfo so far the latest is staying at 100.0.
Will report back when i get back home.

Update:
Okay it's still going to 102.x, I think its a glitch.
Screen Shot

110320151.209vidX47.png 820k .png file


----------



## Thrillsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Welcome to OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vietnam chip is strong almost of them can do 4.8ghz < 1.3v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your one is golden


----------



## Patrol

Hi all.

I bought i5 4690K and mobo GA Z87X-OC three months ago so time for my first OC

pc specs:

Aerocool Strike X case x4 fan
i5 4690k 3.5GHz batch: X514B563
Thermalright HR 02 Macho rev.2 x2 fan
GA Z87X-OC / bios F9c
corsair 8GB 1333MHz 9-9-9-24
GTX 960 4GB OC Gaming / gigabyte
Thermaltake 600W

Windows 7 SP1

@4.7GHz
stock vid 1.068v / OC 1.3v

idle temp 31c
max temp 71c

http://valid.x86.fr/m6nmg6


----------



## Josh81

^whats your cpu input voltage? mine is at 1.940 right now @ 4.4 ghz/1.25v cache and uncore

also noticed your uncore is @ 4.0 ghz instead of 4.7

http://valid.x86.fr/id6e3f

1.25v 4.4 ghz, 55c max temperature

for 20 minutes i kept setting the voltage to .100 in the bios, i thought i was adding .100 to the voltage

basically i kept trying to boot with a vcore of .100, lmao

rest of rig

500 GB SSD
8 gigs of ram 1866
2x R9 380 crossfire
1 TB WD Caviar black


----------



## Patrol

@4.4GHz
vcore 1.17v
vrin ( cpu input voltage) 1.8v
max temp 55c

http://valid.x86.fr/g6xrt8


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I always run HWiNFO before I start any stress / bench test, I like to log min values at idle. It could well be a glitch your seeing with HWiNFO and your particular hardware. The author of program has a support thread on OCN. From a few times I've read stuff on authors own forum he does respond to people highlighting an issue with HWiNFO so he can fix it. My mobo and yours have same chip for voltage / temp monitoring. Link:- Ranger Link:- Gaming 7 but as bios, etc differ could well be the reason for difference in readings. Will test on my mobo with CPU spread spectrum on ASAP.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: These are my notes for 4.9GHz profile setup
> 
> 
> 
> 1.200v boot windows / login
> 
> 1.250v RB was test temps getting 75c so lowering to 1.230v using 1.110v VCCRING
> 
> 1.220v 1.110v fail 1st loop x264
> 
> 1.225v 1.110v fail 1st loop x264
> 
> 1.225v 1.120v fail 1st loop x264
> 
> 1.230v pass 3 loops , then fail 1 of 6
> 
> 1.235v fail 1 of 6
> 
> 1.240v fail 3 of 6
> 
> 1.245v pass 6 loops
> 
> 1.245v 3hrs [email protected], now testing x264, fail loop 2 of 24.
> 
> 1.250v x264 18 loops pass , retested failed 6 loop
> 
> 1.255v x264 24 loops pass
> 
> 1.255v with cache [email protected] FAH 24hrs RB 8hrs x264 48 loops pass
> 
> 
> 
> I start off low to just get into windows, next step was what I thought OC would require taking into account jumps in vcore per stage of OC'ing from say 4.4GHz CPU. Then I backed down drastically to see if can get stable / improve temps. Then initially doing short tests and repeating, I had done other tests but have screenies for my notes. Then in the 1.245v & 1.250v stage I have failure at varying longer length. 1.255v then pass 24 and 48 plus RB & [email protected] done. In between this testing I do use PC generally / game / run other tests.
> 
> This is short version of my OC logic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , trust me I get helped a lot by things people post, so just think of it as giving back what I take in the grand scheme of things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 11042015x48runsx47v1.205.png 875k .png file


I just did 48 runs of x264 with a VID of 1.205, and I think I fixed the Bus Clock thing.
Had to disable polling something or the other in settings.


----------



## gupsterg

Good to read your all sorted







.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Good to read your all sorted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Do I have a good chip?


----------



## gupsterg

IMO yes, now you've got the bus fluctuation sorted, save this profile and try perhaps 4.8 or 4.9.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> IMO yes, now you've got the bus fluctuation sorted, save this profile and try perhaps 4.8 or 4.9.


Alright went straight to 4.8Ghz settings so far:
x48 1.285 VID
x40 1.150 volt
Vccsa 1.10
Vccioa 1.15
Vcciod 1.15
XMP 9-9-9-24 1600Mhz 1.50volts

Power Savings Disabled
Pretty much just changed multiplier and VID.

I am doing a 25 run of X264 and it's almost done.

AND done with my 25 runs



11042015x25runsx48v1.285pass.png 885k .png file


----------



## gupsterg

Great!









Currently been using my 4.7GHz [email protected] 4.3GHz [email protected] profile for several days as that requires so little vcore.

This for me is a way better OC than my original i5 4690K which needed 1.180v for 4.4GHz and cache of 4.1GHz @ 1.160v.


----------



## fyzzz

I finally got 4.8 stable at 1.35v and running the cache at 42 with 1.1v. Input voltage at 1.6 since my cpu actually becomes more stable with low input voltage. Max temperature under prime 95 26.6 was 70c. I may play around with the cache abit more just for fun, but i'm quite happy with the current oc. I used to run 4.8 before at 1.33v, but it doesn't seem to want to run at that voltage anymore, I've also had it for a year now.


----------



## benjamen50

For some reason my computer decided to go to sleep while running prime95, is that normal?


----------



## Patrol

nope
change ur powerplan to maximum performance


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Vietnam chip is strong almost of them can do 4.8ghz < 1.3v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your one is golden


+1. Mine is still running strong at 4.8.

I'm sure it'll do 4.9 or 5.0 with better cooling and more vcore.


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> +1. Mine is still running strong at 4.8.
> 
> I'm sure it'll do 4.9 or 5.0 with better cooling and more vcore.


Is that with the Corsair H75 cooler?

I'm using the Fractal Design Kelvin T12 which is apparently one of the best in its class so I'm really looking forward to clocking my CPU!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> Is that with the Corsair H75 cooler?
> 
> I'm using the Fractal Design Kelvin T12 which is apparently one of the best in its class so I'm really looking forward to clocking my CPU!


Yes, that's what I'm using. My chip is delidded, and temps are typically under 60 deg C when gaming (mid 50's usually).


----------



## sirleeofroy

Ah cool, looked into delidding but want to see how it goes before actually considering that.

Just did a fairly quick clock - 4.7GHz @ 1.293v

http://valid.x86.fr/4xns46

I'm sure I can get a bit more fairly easily!


----------



## AcMtyMx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> Ah cool, looked into delidding but want to see how it goes before actually considering that.
> 
> Just did a fairly quick clock - 4.7GHz @ 1.293v
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/4xns46
> 
> I'm sure I can get a bit more fairly easily!


i thinking delid too
what about temperatures?
just to compare
my system 88 90c

http://valid.x86.fr/3d90q1

FYI: http://www.accuweather.com/en/mx/monterrey/244681/month/244681?monyr=8/01/2015


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcMtyMx*
> 
> i thinking delid too
> what about temperatures?
> just to compare
> my system 88 90c
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/3d90q1
> 
> FYI: http://www.accuweather.com/en/mx/monterrey/244681/month/244681?monyr=8/01/2015


Ah yes, Temps... Of course!!

I did an hour run in XTU and it never went over 65 degrees C (it was higher before I realised my pump wasn't running 100%)

22 degrees C ambient

Edit: Just thought, comparing your temps to mine, yours seem quite high or mine are low?!? I will be doing some thorough testing this weekend and I'll log everything and put it up here and see what you guys think as it's been a long time since I overclocked.....


----------



## madcrafted1978

I can't seem to break 4600 MHz with my chip, even with a h100i running in performance mode. I can pass IBT (very high) running 4700 MHz but temps climb to 88c @ 1.275v. As soon as I switch to "maximum" setting on IBT after 3 test or 15 minutes....it shuts down. I don't feel comfortable bumping voltage with these temps. So I drop back down to 4600 @1.225v. Temps will get no higher than 78C and I can run IBT on max for hours.

I just feel like there is more to squeeze out of this chip. I'm still trying to figure out BIOS config. After coming from an older AMD FM1 socket just a couple of weeks ago, I am overwhelmed with all these BIOS settings.

So far I've disabled C-state, EIST and Dynamic mode. (I remember this from old days). I set my CPU voltage control to "Override", VCCIN set to 1.825. Using XMP for my RAM, as it is very compatible with Intel. Everything else is defaulted. I haven't played with Cache voltage/speed yet.

There seems to be a big jump in power requirement just bumping CPU speeds 100MHZ when going from 4.6 to 4.7. I can't imagine how hot she'll run trying for 4800MHz.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcrafted1978*
> 
> I can't seem to break 4600 MHz with my chip, even with a h100i running in performance mode. I can pass IBT (very high) running 4700 MHz but temps climb to 88c @ 1.275v. As soon as I switch to "maximum" setting on IBT after 3 test or 15 minutes....it shuts down. I don't feel comfortable bumping voltage with these temps. So I drop back down to 4600 @1.225v. Temps will get no higher than 78C and I can run IBT on max for hours.
> 
> I just feel like there is more to squeeze out of this chip. I'm still trying to figure out BIOS config. After coming from an older AMD FM1 socket just a couple of weeks ago, I am overwhelmed with all these BIOS settings.
> 
> So far I've disabled C-state, EIST and Dynamic mode. (I remember this from old days). I set my CPU voltage control to "Override", VCCIN set to 1.825. Using XMP for my RAM, as it is very compatible with Intel. Everything else is defaulted. I haven't played with Cache voltage/speed yet.
> 
> There seems to be a big jump in power requirement just bumping CPU speeds 100MHZ when going from 4.6 to 4.7. I can't imagine how hot she'll run trying for 4800MHz.


A few suggestions:

1) Complete your sig_rig: place your components in your signature [Edit: okay, already done]
2) Use the x264 V2 test. *You can find it here*.
3) Read the first post of this thread and also *this one*.
4) When you are referring to temperatures, voltages or other values it always best to post a screenshot from the monitoring tool you are getting these values from. The best monitoring tool available is HWiNFO64. Always use the latest beta. Hide / Disable monitoring of the arbitrary, erratic, values your motherboard (eventually) feeds it with.

I don't think that you should disable EIST.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcrafted1978*
> 
> I can't seem to break 4600 MHz with my chip, even with a h100i running in performance mode. I can pass IBT (very high) running 4700 MHz but temps climb to 88c @ 1.275v. As soon as I switch to "maximum" setting on IBT after 3 test or 15 minutes....it shuts down. I don't feel comfortable bumping voltage with these temps. So I drop back down to 4600 @1.225v. Temps will get no higher than 78C and I can run IBT on max for hours.
> 
> I just feel like there is more to squeeze out of this chip. I'm still trying to figure out BIOS config. After coming from an older AMD FM1 socket just a couple of weeks ago, I am overwhelmed with all these BIOS settings.
> 
> So far I've disabled C-state, EIST and Dynamic mode. (I remember this from old days). I set my CPU voltage control to "Override", VCCIN set to 1.825. Using XMP for my RAM, as it is very compatible with Intel. Everything else is defaulted. I haven't played with Cache voltage/speed yet.
> 
> There seems to be a big jump in power requirement just bumping CPU speeds 100MHZ when going from 4.6 to 4.7. I can't imagine how hot she'll run trying for 4800MHz.


Delid and use gaming for stress testing and benchmark + some ligh stress test.

My 4790k can stay under 90c with 4.9ghz 1.375v on a stupids h75 with 18-20c ambient

Well if the case side is open since 2 7950 do output heat like mad

Probably 75-80c Under 100% load


----------



## madcrafted1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> A few suggestions:
> 
> 1) Complete your sig_rig: place your components in your signature [Edit: okay, already done]
> 2) Use the x264 V2 test. *You can find it here*.
> 3) Read the first post of this thread and also *this one*.
> 4) When you are referring to temperatures, voltages or other values it always best to post a screenshot from the monitoring tool you are getting these values from. The best monitoring tool available is HWiNFO64. Always use the latest beta. Hide / Disable monitoring of the arbitrary, erratic, values your motherboard (eventually) feeds it with.
> 
> I don't think that you should disable EIST.


Thank you for your response. I should have mentioned the monitoring test, which is RealTemp v 3.7. I will take some screenshots next time and post back. Why should I choose x264 V2 over IBT? I used to use prime95 with my previous build but was told IBT was better for this particular processor. Although I tried prime 95 anyways, but 2 threads(workers) didn't want to start. I tried Intel's Extreme Tuning Utility's stress test, but I didn't feel it really pushed the limits like IBT does. IETU stress test never went over 68C.

As for reading the first post of this thread, I did that initially before posting, where it mentions turning off all power saving features, EIST included.


----------



## AcMtyMx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> Ah yes, Temps... Of course!!
> 
> I did an hour run in XTU and it never went over 65 degrees C (it was higher before I realised my pump wasn't running 100%)
> 
> 22 degrees C ambient
> 
> Edit: Just thought, comparing your temps to mine, yours seem quite high or mine are low?!? I will be doing some thorough testing this weekend and I'll log everything and put it up here and see what you guys think as it's been a long time since I overclocked.....


I think mine are high, but i still working on my modest Seidon 120XL Modding, i know that can´t compare with a high end water system, but however the temps on my region are high, so it´s a fight constant.

Fan at high rpm = lots of dust..!!!


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcrafted1978*
> 
> I can't seem to break 4600 MHz with my chip, even with a h100i running in performance mode. I can pass IBT (very high) running 4700 MHz but temps climb to 88c @ 1.275v. As soon as I switch to "maximum" setting on IBT after 3 test or 15 minutes....it shuts down. I don't feel comfortable bumping voltage with these temps. So I drop back down to 4600 @1.225v. Temps will get no higher than 78C and I can run IBT on max for hours.
> 
> I just feel like there is more to squeeze out of this chip. I'm still trying to figure out BIOS config. After coming from an older AMD FM1 socket just a couple of weeks ago, I am overwhelmed with all these BIOS settings.
> 
> So far I've disabled C-state, EIST and Dynamic mode. (I remember this from old days). I set my CPU voltage control to "Override", VCCIN set to 1.825. Using XMP for my RAM, as it is very compatible with Intel. Everything else is defaulted. I haven't played with Cache voltage/speed yet.
> 
> There seems to be a big jump in power requirement just bumping CPU speeds 100MHZ when going from 4.6 to 4.7. I can't imagine how hot she'll run trying for 4800MHz.


Make sure cache isn't on auto.

Use a cooler stress test.

Read darkwizzie's haswell guide.


----------



## madcrafted1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Delid and use gaming for stress testing and benchmark + some ligh stress test.
> 
> My 4790k can stay under 90c with 4.9ghz 1.375v on a stupids h75 with 18-20c ambient
> 
> Well if the case side is open since 2 7950 do output heat like mad
> 
> Probably 75-80c Under 100% load


De-lidding isn't something I'm comfortable with doing, especially on a processor less than two weeks old.

I do use gaming to stress out my GPU because synthetic benchmarks like Heaven never really seemed relevant to actual gameplay, IMO. I have passed Heaven benchmark tests running on loops all night just to find my overclock wasn't stable 15 minutes into Witcher 3.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcrafted1978*
> 
> De-lidding isn't something I'm comfortable with doing, especially on a processor less than two weeks old.
> 
> I do use gaming to stress out my GPU because synthetic benchmarks like Heaven never really seemed relevant to actual gameplay, IMO. I have passed Heaven benchmark tests running on loops all night just to find my overclock wasn't stable 15 minutes into Witcher 3.


The best gpu test i found is occt gpu error testing. It run hot as hell but at least it take 30 second and error start to pop if it had any


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcrafted1978*
> 
> Thank you for your response. I should have mentioned the monitoring test, which is RealTemp v 3.7. I will take some screenshots next time and post back. Why should I choose x264 V2 over IBT? I used to use prime95 with my previous build but was told IBT was better for this particular processor. Although I tried prime 95 anyways, but 2 threads(workers) didn't want to start. I tried Intel's Extreme Tuning Utility's stress test, but I didn't feel it really pushed the limits like IBT does. IETU stress test never went over 68C.
> 
> As for reading the first post of this thread, I did that initially before posting, where it mentions turning off all power saving features, EIST included.


As I understand it, there is a misconception about stressing and heat. You don't need to cook your chip to stress test. IBT(Linpack) and P95 run hot and the heat may be an added issue to your instability. If you can run a cooler stress test for a little longer, you effectively do the same amount of stress testing, but verify that you are not crashing as a product of heat. I used to run P95 because I thought that if I maxed out the stress, I would eliminate the need to run a longer test, but all it did was overheat my chip before I could do a long stress. I use Realbench (x264) and OCCT now. Cooler temps, but totally stable at settings that would crash with prime95 and linpack due to temps.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcrafted1978*
> 
> ....
> 
> Why should I choose x264 V2 over IBT? I used to use prime95 with my previous build...
> 
> ...


Yeah... I used to run Prime95, as well, and I was really enjoying it! It was one year and a half ago, when I was still using my AMD FX-8350. I remember myself waking up in the morning and feeling so good that an 8 or 9 hour blend test with 75-80% RAM was still running and the Core Temperature was not over 60C. Exactly as the guides suggested!

When I switched to Intel I forgot about Prime95 after a day or two. Surely, you can use an earlier version or even disable AVX and/or FMA3 instruction sets with a couple of commands on a .txt file. Not sure if there's a point so I don't bother. The x264 V2 with the latest binaries is good enough for me. Just a personal and subjective opinion, here. You can do whatever you desire with your system.

And one word about RealTemp... I fully respect the fact that you're probably used to this monitoring tool. Here is a screenshot of my HWiNFO64, customized according to my personal preferences and running as we speak:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







- Can RealTemp provide all this Wealth of information? Looking at my screenshot you can immediately realize almost exactly what is going on in my system, and understand almost all of my current settings! Can RealTemp provide such critical information? I do not think so. This is why HWiNFO64 is the recommended monitoring tool.


----------



## jdorje

Prime95 does detect instability like a god. If you use version 27.9, custom 1344-1344 size, in place, it will only be 5-10c hotter than x264. I use this for lower level overclocks to make the stressing faster.

X264 is better than linpack/xtu/IBT for finding instability.

Supposedly for every 10c hotter your chip is you need .03v more vcore. Other than that, temps and stability are completely independent.

If you are going over 80-85c in stress testing you are doing something wrong. Lowering the life of your cpu just because you're lazy in overclocking is a bad choice. Use a cooler stress test or find some way to lower your temps.


----------



## madcrafted1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> As I understand it, there is a misconception about stressing and heat. You don't need to cook your chip to stress test. IBT(Linpack) and P95 run hot and the heat may be an added issue to your instability. If you can run a cooler stress test for a little longer, you effectively do the same amount of stress testing, but verify that you are not crashing as a product of heat. I used to run P95 because I thought that if I maxed out the stress, I would eliminate the need to run a longer test, but all it did was overheat my chip before I could do a long stress. I use Realbench (x264) and OCCT now. Cooler temps, but totally stable at settings that would crash with prime95 and linpack due to temps.


Well, I was on that bandwagon too I suppose. During my last rebuild, it was all about prime95 and memtest86 and Unigine Heaven for graphics. That's been a few years, I admit. One thing I can say was my old AMD was a beast @3600 MHz running @ 1.48v. Could run prime95 for days if I wanted... on air none the less. I could use the case exhaust to heep my legs warm in the winter. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I remember myself waking up in the morning and feeling so good that an 8 or 9 hour blend test with 75-80% RAM was still running and the Core Temperature was not over 60C. Exactly as the guides suggested!.


I know that feeling seeing those little workers spitting out all those "passed!" all night. Makes you feel all warm and fuzzy..... oh wait that's just that exhaust heat


----------



## madcrafted1978

Seriously though, I don't want to decrease the lifespan of this processor. I use this setup for more than just gaming. I use it for work which includes Office, Photoshop and hopefully Lightroom and a 3D modeling program soon to create custom aircraft for my flight simulator.

If using a less stressful test is recommended then I'll surely give it a go. At least I know I can achieve 4600 MHz and keep temps safe, I just don't want to leave anything on the table, performance wise.

So I should leave EIST enabled during these stress test? Should I just let BIOS configure scaling voltage on it's own? I did notice I was easily able to login into windows @4900 MHz by just bumping voltage up some and letting everything else do its thing.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcrafted1978*
> 
> ...
> 
> So I should leave EIST enabled during these stress test? Should I just let BIOS configure scaling voltage on it's own? I did notice I was easily able to login into windows @4900 MHz by just bumping voltage up some and letting everything else do its thing.


My suggestion:

- Get the x264 V2, get HWiNFO64.
- In your BIOS load Optimized Defaults, reboot.
- Back in the BIOS set:
Core Ratio x47,
cache ratio x 40
Core Voltage, Override (or Manual or Fixed) = 1.250V
Cache Voltage, Override (or Manual or Fixed) = 1.2V
CPU Input Voltage = 1.9V
Load Line Calibration at the maximum level your motherboard permits.
Not familiar with your mobo/BIOS but: Spread Spectrum or VRM spread Spectrum [Disabled], PLL overvoltage [Enabled].
Set RAM at its XMP profile
Set the CPU fan and all system's fans at their FULL speed.
Save and Exit.

In Windows try to run 5 loops of the x264 V2 test. It has instructions. Post your results using a screenshot and your questions, afterwards.

PS: I never owned an MSI. I own all the mobos shown in my rig, though. On my ASRock, before any O/C attempt, I always disable what I do not need: Intel Virtualization Technology, the ASMedia SATA controller, Intel Smart Connect Technology. And the on-board audio. You should seek to disable whatever you don't need, as well.


----------



## madcrafted1978

Can't seem to find line load calibration in BIOS. I do have a setting called Vdroop Offset control.

Oh, my cache voltage letters turn red when boosting it to 1.2. Any worries there?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcrafted1978*
> 
> Can't seem to find line load calibration in BIOS. I do have a setting called Vdroop Offset control.
> 
> Oh, my cache voltage letters turn red when boosting it to 1.2. Any worries there?


It would be better if you could post some screenshots from your BIOS or provide a link from a site showing screenshots of your BIOS. Also, you do have the latest BIOS for your mobo, right?

The max cache on the Z97 is 1.3V. I don't know why your mobo shows red digits when you set the cache to 1.2V This is not an exaggerated value for the cache. Try to set it to 1.150V, though. Make sure you enter the values correctly.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcrafted1978*
> 
> Can't seem to find line load calibration in BIOS. I do have a setting called Vdroop Offset control.
> 
> Oh, my cache voltage letters turn red when boosting it to 1.2. Any worries there?


Workshop: How to overclock Haswell processors

LLC = Vdroop on msi


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcrafted1978*
> 
> Can't seem to find line load calibration in BIOS. I do have a setting called Vdroop Offset control.
> 
> Oh, my cache voltage letters turn red when boosting it to 1.2. Any worries there?


No need to worry about it in the red zone, 1.20 uncore voltages are pretty much default values, you then lower them later. Opening HWInfo and see OR just change it to auto and see it IN bios, DON'T leave it on auto when booting to windows though.
We have almost the same mobo, mine is the gaming 7, and for the vdroop offset i keep on auto, let the board figure it out, if you use 25% itll drop from what you set it to in the bios. I had this at 100% when i first started testing it didnt really do much for me, although auto vs. 100% netted the same jumps in HWInfo. I know for sure though at 25% i drops, this controls VCCIN mostly.

Do as suggested and test, the board will do the rest, only variable now is that lottery we want to win, which some do and most don't.

Edit: Almost forgot my question.
How do I go about enabling the Power Saving Features after overclocking with it disabled?
Do I just enable what gets disabled in the beginning?
Also, I noticed with adaptive voltage set in the bios VID in HWInfo drops to the proper levels, however with it not chosen it doesn't. Within HWInfo vcore DOES go lower with it voltage mode at Auto, what is the difference between these?
Also WIndows mode is at for performance for both scenerios as I find it with balance it's not as snappy.


----------



## LostParticle

@madcrafted1978

After looking a bit at the excellent link provided by @kl6mk6 I reassure you that there is every setting you need to know! Great link, kl6mk6!









For example, I forgot to tell you to disable _CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Mode_ which in your BIOS is called Internal VR OVP OCP Protection and should be set to Disabled. I think this is the only thing I forgot to mention. (On my mobo there are two instances of this setting).

Finally, if I observed correctly, this guide suggests to disable all power saving features, EIST included. Personally, during my stress testing I never disable any of those. I used to disable them, during stressing, when I was on AMD. On Intel I do not. Some times I leave them on Auto (like Optimized Defaults set them), other times I fully enable them! After stress testing, so on regular every day usage, I always keep all the power saving features, enabled. And I have no problem with my SSDs' performance, either. Up to you, though.

EDIT: just looked at the guide better and it says _Optional_, when it comes to power saving features.


----------



## madcrafted1978

...as requested.


----------



## kl6mk6

I agree about not disabling power features. I also left my memory xmp setting enabled. I also made sure to select performance for windows energy savings then manually set minimum cpu to 5% in its settings. Worked best for me.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcrafted1978*
> 
> ...as requested.


After consulting the excellent link provided by kl6mk6, here is what I should make sure to set in the above BIOS settings:

- Select Standard Mode
- CPU Ratio Mode - Fixed Mode (3rd screenshot)
- SVID Communication - Disabled (2nd screenshot)
- Vdroop Offset Control : +100% (personal preference)
- I would set the Cache V at the value your mobo already has set it. No harm in giving it a try. Just set it manually, yourself.

For the rest, please consult the link provided.

PS: one note regarding disabling SVID communication: on my ASUS Maximus Hero VII I recall that for HWiNFO64 to report the correct CPU Package Power, SVID had to be enabled. I re-enabled it after the stress testing. I don't know IF it is the same with MSI.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I agree about not disabling power features. I also left my memory xmp setting enabled. I also made sure to select performance for windows energy savings then manually set minimum cpu to 5% in its settings. Worked best for me.


So how would this look?
Restore defaults and ONLY mess with vcore, uncore and VCCIN?
I too also enable XMP when stressing, except tryjng to get to 4.9Ghz which i havent been ahle to obtain.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I agree about not disabling power features. I also left my memory xmp setting enabled. I also made sure *to select performance for windows energy savings then manually set minimum cpu to 5% in its settings*. Worked best for me.


Since forever I'm using the performance windows plan but in my case I always set minimum processor state to 0%. Never had any issues. It wakes up beautifully, as well. Also, SSD(s) set to never sleep but I use F11 as a sleep shortcut and put the PC to sleep whenever I'm not using it.


----------



## madcrafted1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> After consulting the excellent link provided by kl6mk6, here is what I should make sure to set in the above BIOS settings:
> 
> - Select Standard Mode
> - CPU Ratio Mode - Fixed Mode (3rd screenshot)
> - SVID Communication - Disabled (2nd screenshot)
> - Vdroop Offset Control : +100% (personal preference)
> - I would set the Cache V at the value your mobo already has set it. No harm in giving it a try. Just set it manually, yourself.
> 
> For the rest, please consult the link provided.
> 
> PS: one note regarding disabling SVID communication: on my ASUS Maximus Hero VII I recall that for HWiNFO64 to report the correct CPU Package Power, SVID had to be enabled. I re-enabled it after the stress testing. I don't know IF it is the same with MSI.


OK, thanks for the info. I added another screenshot my post on the last page that shows power features. Do you have any recommendations on any of these settings? Should I disable C-state as I had originally ran my tests with it disabled and with a fixed CPU ratio. I did as you suggested and loaded defaults.

Again, thank you for taking the time to help me out.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Since forever I'm using the performance windows plan but in my case I always set minimum processor state to 0%. Never had any issues. It wakes up beautifully, as well. Also, SSD(s) set to never sleep but I use F11 as a sleep shortcut and put the PC to sleep whenever I'm not using it.


I think it defaults to 5% even if you set it to 0%


----------



## madcrafted1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Workshop: How to overclock Haswell processors
> 
> LLC = Vdroop on msi


Thanks for the informative link!







This helps translate some things. Things are labeled a bit different than my old ASRock bios screen.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcrafted1978*
> 
> Thanks for the informative link!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This helps translate some things. Things are labeled a bit different than my old ASRock bios screen.


No problem. It's one of my favorite links. Maybe some day someone will make a similar document comparing mobo settings on OCN.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcrafted1978*


When it comes to these settings, personally, I would set:

Intel Virtualization Tech: [Disable]
Intel VT-D Tech: [Disable]
*Internal VR OVP OCP Protection: [Disabled]* _(note: this is also suggested in kl6mk6's link)_
Long Duration Power Limit [W]: 1000
Short Duration Power Limit [W]: 1000

When it comes to C-States it is up to you. My suggestion is to set them exactly as you would set them on your everyday use. If you are planning to enable them for your daily use then enable them, as well, during stress testing.

Read the link that kl6mk6 provided, and also some other guides suggested by jdorje, earlier on.

One thing I used to do at the beginning of my O/C attempts was to load - and just load, not save - the preset O/C profile my ASRock mobo had already saved. I was just loading the 4.7 preset profile and I was "studying" how the motherboard sets everything. The changes that it applies in comparison to the optimized defaults. It was setting an excessive VCore of 1.4V, which of course I never used, but observing this preset profile helped me set some of my settings, too.

And take 10 minutes to understand HWiNFO64 and remove any arbitrary values. Also, when posting your results state your ambient temp, too.

Good Luck!


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> When it comes to these settings, personally, I would set:
> 
> Intel Virtualization Tech: [Disable]
> Intel VT-D Tech: [Disable]
> Internal VR OVP OCP Protection: [Disabled]
> Long Duration Power Limit [W]: 1000
> Short Duration Power Limit [W]: 1000
> 
> When it comes to C-States it is up to you. My suggestion is to set them exactly as you would set them on your everyday use. If you are planning to enable them for your daily use then enable them, as well, during stress testing.
> 
> Read the link that kl6mk6 provided, and also some other guides suggested by jdorje, earlier on.
> 
> One thing I used to do at the beginning of my O/C attempts was to load - and just load, not save - the preset O/C profile my ASRock mobo had already saved. I was just loading the 4.7 preset profile and I was "studying" how the motherboard sets everything. The changes that it applies in comparison to the optimized defaults. It was setting an excessive VCore of 1.4V, which of course I never used, but observing this preset profile helped me set some of my settings, too.
> 
> And take 10 minutes to understand HWiNFO64 and remove any arbitrary values. Also, when posting your results state your ambient temp, too.
> 
> Good Luck!


Would you suggest disabling these things as well when using power states enabled for stress testing?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Would you suggest disabling these things as well when using power states enabled for stress testing?


I do not fully understand your question.

IF you're referring to the C-States and EIST (Intel Speedstep) it is up to the user. Personally, I enable all of them, all the time. During stress testing and during everyday use.
When it comes to the other settings of my post #18688, this is how I set them during stress testing and I keep them for everyday use, as well.

As I already said though, I never owned and used an MSI motherboard. The man should test a few things by himself. It is not hard. It is not just about "_ONLY mess with vcore, uncore and VCCIN_", as you've wondered in a previous post of yours. It is about "messing" with these and just a couple of other settings, as well. Again, just a personal and subjective opinion after "messing" with the three mobos shown in my sig_rig, for a couple of months now.

Thank you.

A note for @madcrafted1978:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



After enabling all the Power Saving Features in your system, IF you will opt to enable them, you might observe that the PCIe Link Speed in HWiNFO64 is reduced to 5.000 Gbps. If you observe this just manually set the PCI Link Speed in your BIOS to Gen3 and it will go up to 8.000 Gbps in HWiNFO, again. This is what I have to do on my ASRock. Again, perhaps this is a motherboard specific, I mean you might never observe this in your configuration. I am just leaving this comment here, in case you will face this issue.


----------



## fyzzz

I found out today why my overclock was stable in stress tests and not in game. My psu seems to have given up, as soon as the cpu and gpu are under load for some time, the pc will completely freeze and then shutdown and when my cpu is overclocked it will affect my gpu overclock and vice versa.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> A few suggestions:
> 
> 1) Complete your sig_rig: place your components in your signature [Edit: okay, already done]
> 2) Use the x264 V2 test. *You can find it here*.
> 3) Read the first post of this thread and also *this one*.
> 4) When you are referring to temperatures, voltages or other values it always best to post a screenshot from the monitoring tool you are getting these values from. The best monitoring tool available is HWiNFO64. Always use the latest beta. Hide / Disable monitoring of the arbitrary, erratic, values your motherboard (eventually) feeds it with.
> 
> I don't think that you should disable EIST.


I followed your x264 guide and my computer ended up shutting off and turning on on that 4.7GHz overclock reference you made. What voltage(s) should I alter to fix that stability issue?

Edit: Going to try x264 5 loops with my personalized 4.7GHz profile.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I followed your x264 guide and my computer ended up shutting off and turning on on that 4.7GHz overclock reference you made. What voltage(s) should I alter to fix that stability issue?


"My x264 guide"...?!

Excuse me, but I never created or suggested any x264 guide. In the my post that you've quoted I just give some general and well-known suggestions, and I link to two O/C guides, one of which happens to be the very popular GIGABYTE Z97X Overclocking Guide by Sin0822. This particular one might suite you nicely since you use a Gigabyte motherboard, as shown in your sig_rig.

By the way, I recall that you were having issues with intermittent restarts with your system or that you weren't able to boot. Have you resolved that issue? Is your system now functioning well?

When it comes to what voltages you should use, please a post a screenshot of HWiNFO64 where all the critical voltages will be shown under full load, so Vccin, Core VID, VCore, CPU Cache (Ring), CPU SA, and the temperatures, as well as all other values, and then I might be able to assist. Or at least, write them down. Sin0822's guide has everything you need to know, though.


----------



## benjamen50

Oh no, the boot loops on power on for bios is back again.. This was after I loaded up my 4.7 GHz OC profile. There must be some setting causing it to make my computer unable to boot up at all (stuck at BIOS, just keeps cycling with that tick sound, like when you hit the restart button constantly).

Anyway, I got it to boot again with my overclock, set the switch rate for VRIN and VCore to Auto instead of 300.00 KHz (I don't really remember what the setting was called.)

This did end up passing 5 loops. Should I be testing longer? Maximum temperature with all fans at max was about 83°C in realtemp.
Here are my Hwinfo64 after running x264 for a bit:


Edit: Currently troubleshooting boot loop issue, no matter what I do. It just happens. Issue seems to disappear if you don't shut down then turn on your computer in a short period of time. Going to stay on my 4.7 GHz profile for now.


----------



## madcrafted1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> One thing I used to do at the beginning of my O/C attempts was to load - and just load, not save - the preset O/C profile my ASRock mobo had already saved. I was just loading the 4.7 preset profile and I was "studying" how the motherboard sets everything. The changes that it applies in comparison to the optimized defaults. It was setting an excessive VCore of 1.4V, which of course I never used, but observing this preset profile helped me set some of my settings, too.
> 
> And take 10 minutes to understand HWiNFO64 and remove any arbitrary values. Also, when posting your results state your ambient temp, too.
> 
> Good Luck!


This is excellent advice and the only true way to know what is going in with my motherboard, as opposed to just bumping values and hoping for no BSODs.

I did try to download X264 as well as WinRAR and avensyth. I couldn't get the program to open. I extracted it, ran as admin...even disabling UAC as instructed by the dev. Maybe I was overlooking something?

Anyways after failing to load x264, I decided to run the stress test on Intel Tuning Utility (as used by the OP) to get a general idea of my limits. I set the BIOS up based on your recommendations as well as the link provided by kl6mk6. I ran the stress and it shut down 20 minutes into. I bumped Vcore and few times to get it stable. Then I tried @ 4800 and ended up bumping to Vcore 1.325, where it seems stable enough to run a longer test. Don't know if I want to run that high of a Vcore for everyday use but I'm starting to see where she's topping out on my current rig.

I'm trying to upload screeshots but the function seems screwy right now and I haven't used my photobucket account in years...lol.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcrafted1978*
> 
> This is excellent advice and the only true way to know what is going in with my motherboard, as opposed to just bumping values and hoping for no BSODs.
> 
> I did try to download X264 as well as WinRAR and avensyth. I couldn't get the program to open. I extracted it, ran as admin...even disabling UAC as instructed by the dev. Maybe I was overlooking something?
> 
> Anyways after failing to load x264, I decided to run the stress test on Intel Tuning Utility (as used by the OP) to get a general idea of my limits. I set the BIOS up based on your recommendations as well as the link provided by kl6mk6. I ran the stress and it shut down 20 minutes into. I bumped Vcore and few times to get it stable. Then I tried @ 4800 and ended up bumping to Vcore 1.325, where it seems stable enough to run a longer test. Don't know if I want to run that high of a Vcore for everyday use but I'm starting to see where she's topping out on my current rig.
> 
> I'm trying to upload screeshots but the function seems screwy right now and I haven't used my photobucket account in years...lol.


I used the x264 from the haswell overclocking guide, pretty straight forward, for the one edited. You'll see once you read through the information about x264 in that guide.


----------



## madcrafted1978

*Ignore the values from the Intel Tuning Utility, the temps were about the only thing accurate. It posts the cpu voltage .015 lower than actual values.*


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcrafted1978*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ignore the values from the Intel Tuning Utility, the temps were about the only thing accurate. It posts the cpu voltage .015 lower than actual values.*


Glad you made it.

Two IMPORTANT things:

1) Download the x264 V2 test from here: https://mega.nz/#!ywAFDQQQ!hEQCeRXDKpHoeRYEaspux3ZA9Smx6tp8h0leb7ZHdJo
Click "Download through your browser"

2) Get, please, the latest beta of HWiNFO64. Expand it to at least three (3) columns and then run your stress test. IF you wish, before stress testing, post some screenshots of the latest beta of HWiNFO64 here, and I will try to tell you which values are erratic/arbitrary, and thus you should Disable/Hide them. Use your system normally for 10 minutes before that.

Then post your screenshots. So, that the people will understand exactly what is going on.

Thank you.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Oh no, the boot loops on power on for bios is back again.. This was after I loaded up my 4.7 GHz OC profile. There must be some setting causing it to make my computer unable to boot up at all (stuck at BIOS, just keeps cycling with that tick sound, like when you hit the restart button constantly).


One of your devices, most probably your motherboard, is faulty. RMA it the soonest. If I were you, and if this was still possible, I would replace it. Check out your PSU, as well. Just my 2c.


----------



## madcrafted1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Glad you made it.
> 
> Two IMPORTANT things:
> 
> 1) Download the x264 V2 test from here: https://mega.nz/#!ywAFDQQQ!hEQCeRXDKpHoeRYEaspux3ZA9Smx6tp8h0leb7ZHdJo
> Click "Download through your browser"
> 
> 2) Get, please, the latest beta of HWiNFO64. Expand it to at least three (3) columns and then run your stress test.
> 
> Then post your screenshots. So, that the people will understand exactly what is going on.
> 
> Thank you.


Please excuse my ignorance but I'm not sure what you mean by expanding columns in hwinfo64? There seems to be a lot of info in that program about my system specs. I do have the latest version.

I'll try the link and see if I can get x264 to work this time.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcrafted1978*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Glad you made it.
> 
> Two IMPORTANT things:
> 
> 1) Download the x264 V2 test from here: https://mega.nz/#!ywAFDQQQ!hEQCeRXDKpHoeRYEaspux3ZA9Smx6tp8h0leb7ZHdJo
> Click "Download through your browser"
> 
> 2) Get, please, the latest beta of HWiNFO64. Expand it to at least three (3) columns and then run your stress test.
> 
> Then post your screenshots. So, that the people will understand exactly what is going on.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance but I'm not sure what you mean by expanding columns in hwinfo64? There seems to be a lot of info in that program about my system specs. I do have the latest version.
> 
> I'll try the link and see if I can get x264 to work this time.
Click to expand...

Click on the lower left hand icon ( arrows pointed away from each other ) to expand


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcrafted1978*
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance but I'm not sure what you mean by expanding columns in hwinfo64? There seems to be a lot of info in that program about my system specs. I do have the latest version.
> 
> I'll try the link and see if I can get x264 to work this time.


Please, check the spoiler of *my post #18669*. I show a screenshot of my HWiNFO64. On the bottom left corner you can see some arrows. Press them so that you will create 2 or 3 tables to able to view more of these values in one screen. You can also hide those you think are of no importance to you. In mine, I have more than 100 values hidden.

The x264 V2 that I linked has detailed instructions. Right click at the _x264 Stability Test.bat_ and Run As Administrator. Name it whatever you desire, 5 loops (initially), 16 threads, normal priority.


----------



## madcrafted1978

I use IE 11 that won't allow the download. It get to 99% and says I need a compatible browser like Chrome for Mega. What a hassle. lol I guess I'm just old school rocking old ass programs like Office 07 still.


----------



## madcrafted1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Click on the lower left hand icon ( arrows pointed away from each other ) to expand


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Please, check the spoiler of *my post #18669*. I show a screenshot of my HWiNFO64. On the bottom left corner you can see some arrows. Press them so that you will create 2 or 3 tables to able to view more of these values in one screen. You can also hide those you think are of no importance to you. In mine, I have more than 100 values hidden.
> 
> The x264 V2 that I linked has detailed instructions. Right click at the _x264 Stability Test.bat_ and Run As Administrator. Name it whatever you desire, 5 loops (initially), 16 threads, normal priority.


Got it.







Thanks guys. Guess I'll add Chrome or Firefox browser now. I always forget some mundane detail like installing java or flashplayer when setting up a fresh install.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcrafted1978*
> 
> I use IE 11 that won't allow the download. It get to 99% and says I need a compatible browser like Chrome for Mega. What a hassle. lol I guess I'm just old school rocking old ass programs like Office 07 still.


No issue on my side, so far:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'll update this post in a few

UPDATE: You are right


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Try Cyberfox Intel Version x64 or PaleMoon.

PS: 5 loops of the x264 last around 40 minutes.


----------



## madcrafted1978

Ok here's what happened after trying to run batch file.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcrafted1978*
> 
> Ok here's what happened after trying to run batch file.


Right click the .bat and Run As Administrator?


----------



## madcrafted1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Right click the .bat and Run As Administrator?


This is what happens when I run as admin....


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcrafted1978*
> 
> This is what happens when I run as admin....


Sorry, I do not know what else to tell you. Perhaps you have other programs in your system that do not let the test function properly. This is how it looks in my system, ready to run. Highlighted is the .bat I right-click and after running it as Admin, the test starts.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







x264 is the best. If you will not make it work on your system, though, you could always try *OCCT from this site*. It is tougher than the x264 and I have very rarely used it, so perhaps some other member can guide you on how to use it.


----------



## madcrafted1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Sorry, I do not know what else to tell you. Perhaps you have other programs in your system that do not let the test function properly. This is how it looks in my system, ready to run. Highlighted is the .bat I right-click and after running it as Admin, the test starts.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x264 is the best. If you will not make it work on your system, though, you could always try *OCCT from this site*. It is tougher than the x264 and I have very rarely used it, so perhaps some other member can guide you on how to use it.


Ok, thanks for trying to help. Yeah, not sure *** is going on, I uninstalled avinsyth 2.6 and will try reinstalling once more before giving up. OCCT is tougher like how? Tough like IBT and prime95?


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> One of your devices, most probably your motherboard, is faulty. RMA it the soonest. If I were you, and if this was still possible, I would replace it. Check out your PSU, as well. Just my 2c.


Thanks for the help, going to test the computer with another power supply and do a bare-bones test. If I still have the same issue with bare-bone and different hardware, I'll RMA the motherboard or power supply, depending on which one is found to be at fault.


----------



## madcrafted1978

I didn't make it 5 minutes in OCCT with my 4800MHz settings.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Thanks for the help, going to test the computer with another power supply and do a bare-bones test. If I still have the same issue with bare-bone and different hardware, I'll RMA the motherboard or power supply, depending on which one is found to be at fault.


Very good idea, I wish you good luck!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcrafted1978*
> 
> I didn't make it 5 minutes in OCCT with my 4800MHz settings.


OCCT is tough enough. However, if you will not post a screenshot of HWiNFO64 no one will know what these settings are. Weren't you able to make the x264 work, after all?


----------



## madcrafted1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Very good idea, I wish you good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCCT is tough enough. However, if you will not post a screenshot of HWiNFO64 no one will know what these settings are. Weren't you able to make the x264 work, after all?


Still couldn't get x264 to work, no.

Here is screenshot just taken at idle:



EDIT: Sorry couldn't get the picture larger through forum resizer


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcrafted1978*
> 
> Still couldn't get x264 to work, no.
> 
> Here is screenshot just taken at idle:
> 
> EDIT: Sorry couldn't get the picture larger through forum resizer


All right, thanks! At last a "snapshot" of your system!

My comments:



1. AUXTIN1 is probably an erratic temp value, feel safe to Disable Monitoring + Hide it. (Right-click the value and select accordingly).
2. VRING (CPU Cache Voltage) is either mislabeled or read wrong in your system. Its value is impossible
3. VIN6 is most probably your VRING (Cache) voltage
4. Your DRAM V = 1.504 and your VTT = 1.016V. Is that how your mobo sets it?! 'Cause from what I know it should be VTT = DRAM V / 2 => 1.504 /2 = 0.752V or so, but not 1.016V.
5. Auxiliary (temp) might be an erratic value, as well. Check out if it is changing values significantly.
6. The latest beta is v5.07-2670. Always better to use the latest beta!

Try raising your VCore to 1.350V in the BIOS for 4.8GHz. It is too bad though that you cannot run the x264.............
Otherwise just settle for 4.7Ghz

PS:
- for the x264 test I strongly suggest you to PM darkwizzie: http://www.overclock.net/u/297627/darkwizzie
- regarding HWiNFO, contact the developer: http://www.overclock.net/t/1235672/official-hwinfo-32-64-thread/0_80


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcrafted1978*
> 
> This is what happens when I run as admin....


There is a fix for that, you have to copy Devil.dll and avisynth.dll to your System32 folder, then it should work.

EDIT: or just get RealBench as it uses x264 also and is much easier to use.


----------



## madcrafted1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> All right, thanks! At last a "snapshot" of your system!
> 
> My comments:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. AUXTIN1 is probably an erratic temp value, feel safe to Disable Monitoring + Hide it. (Right-click the value and select accordingly).
> 2. VRING (CPU Cache Voltage) is either mislabeled or read wrong in your system. Its value is impossible
> 3. VIN6 is most probably your VRING (Cache) voltage
> 4. Your DRAM V = 1.504 and your VTT = 1.016V. Is that how your mobo sets it?! 'Cause from what I know it should be VTT = DRAM V / 2 => 1.504 /2 = 0.752V or so, but not 1.016V.
> 5. Auxiliary (temp) might be an erratic value, as well. Check out if it is changing values significantly.
> 6. The latest beta is v5.07-2670. Always better to use the latest beta!
> 
> Try raising your VCore to 1.350V in the BIOS for 4.8GHz. It is too bad though that you cannot run the x264.............
> Otherwise just settle for 4.7Ghz
> 
> PS:
> - for the x264 test I strongly suggest you to PM darkwizzie: http://www.overclock.net/u/297627/darkwizzie
> - regarding HWiNFO, contact the developer: http://www.overclock.net/t/1235672/official-hwinfo-32-64-thread/0_80


I could post a pic of my BIOS settings, if needed, however all values were set to auto except those outlined by you, and the settings provided by the workshop link that was posted. I guess my motherboard sets VTT and DRAM V. I just used the XMP profile for timings and AUTO for everything else. My Vcore letters in BIOS goes red at 1.3 and above...much like the cache voltage. Both are set in overide(manual) @1.2 and 1.3 respectively. A funky motherboard, indeed. I was trying to save a few bucks. I regret not sticking with ASRock. The OC Formula was my other choice but amazon jacked the price up. It was sitting pretty at 199.99 for a few days there.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcrafted1978*
> 
> I could post a pic of my BIOS settings, if needed, however all values were set to auto except those outlined by you, and the settings provided by the workshop link that was posted. I guess my motherboard sets VTT and DRAM V. I just used the XMP profile for timings and AUTO for everything else. My Vcore letters in BIOS goes red at 1.3 and above...much like the cache voltage. Both are set in overide(manual) @1.2 and 1.3 respectively. A funky motherboard, indeed. I was trying to save a few bucks. I regret not sticking with ASRock. The OC Formula was my other choice but amazon jacked the price up. It was sitting pretty at 199.99 for a few days there.


It's all right, there is no need for BIOS pictures unless one is wondering about some exotic settings (usually needed for LN2, or something), HWiNFO is the best to get a snapshot of the entire system.

IF you'd get the Z97 OC Formula, from ASRock, you'd get the BEST Z97 mobo, just my 2c, trust me if you wish. Similarly for the new Z170 OC Formula for Skylake.









Try to make the x264 V2 test run in your system. This will show us a lot...

What batch is your CPU, if I may ask? It's surprising that it struggles so much for 4.8. I think that your mobo is OK.

I had to reach my third i7-4790K to achieve 4.9Ghz on all 4 cores at....1.4V in the BIOS!... [LOL--LOL--Lottery]
My per-core is x50 x50 x49 x48, cache x 44, though. Third chip and I did it! All of them via Intel's Warranty and Protection Plan.


----------



## madcrafted1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> It's all right, there is no need for BIOS pictures unless one is wondering about some exotic settings (usually needed for LN2, or something), HWiNFO is the best to get a snapshot of the entire system.
> 
> IF you'd get the Z97 OC Formula, from ASRock, you'd get the BEST Z97 mobo, just my 2c, trust me if you wish. Similarly for the new Z170 OC Formula for Skylake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to make the x264 V2 test run in your system. This will show us a lot...
> 
> What batch is your CPU, if I may ask? It's surprising that it struggles so much for 4.8. I think that your mobo is OK.
> 
> I had to reach my third i7-4790K to achieve 4.9Ghz on all 4 cores at....1.4V in the BIOS!... [LOL--LOL--Lottery]
> My per-core is x50 x50 x49 x48, cache x 44, though. Third chip and I did it! All of them via Intel's Warranty and Protection Plan.


Batch # X510B087

Photos won't upload reliably here on this site, it's been quirky all day. I did manage to do a quick 15 minute run on Realbench with 1.335V.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> It's all right, there is no need for BIOS pictures unless one is wondering about some exotic settings (usually needed for LN2, or something), HWiNFO is the best to get a snapshot of the entire system.
> 
> IF you'd get the Z97 OC Formula, from ASRock, you'd get the BEST Z97 mobo, just my 2c, trust me if you wish. Similarly for the new Z170 OC Formula for Skylake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to make the x264 V2 test run in your system. This will show us a lot...
> 
> What batch is your CPU, if I may ask? It's surprising that it struggles so much for 4.8. I think that your mobo is OK.
> 
> I had to reach my third i7-4790K to achieve 4.9Ghz on all 4 cores at....1.4V in the BIOS!... [LOL--LOL--Lottery]
> My per-core is x50 x50 x49 x48, cache x 44, though. Third chip and I did it! All of them via Intel's Warranty and Protection Plan.


I wonder why his x264 doesn't work...
I downloaded the v2.06 and it runs as it should from that blasted mega site....

LostParticle
I am wondering what "vring" part of mine says.. it's always 1.8xx as I labeled my VCCIN to what I think is the right one..
Maybe I am reading it wrong...
I will try and get a screen shot of the Default set up, as I omit useless info like you do.

Latest beta version, is it really better to use?


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> It's all right, there is no need for BIOS pictures unless one is wondering about some exotic settings (usually needed for LN2, or something), HWiNFO is the best to get a snapshot of the entire system.
> 
> IF you'd get the Z97 OC Formula, from ASRock, you'd get the BEST Z97 mobo, just my 2c, trust me if you wish. Similarly for the new Z170 OC Formula for Skylake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to make the x264 V2 test run in your system. This will show us a lot...
> 
> What batch is your CPU, if I may ask? It's surprising that it struggles so much for 4.8. I think that your mobo is OK.
> 
> I had to reach my third i7-4790K to achieve 4.9Ghz on all 4 cores at....1.4V in the BIOS!... [LOL--LOL--Lottery]
> My per-core is x50 x50 x49 x48, cache x 44, though. Third chip and I did it! All of them via Intel's Warranty and Protection Plan.


LOL!! Lottery?!?! not quite. I've had a few 4790k builds do 4.9 on 1.350v that I've done for others. that's not that crazy on the later batches. The one in my system now does 5ghz on 1.340v with HT on and on all cores. That's lottery LOL

here's temps with 5ghz ht off that i have pic of off hand under stress


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I wonder why his x264 doesn't work...
> I downloaded the v2.06 and it runs as it should from that blasted mega site....
> 
> LostParticle
> I am wondering what "vring" part of mine says.. it's always 1.8xx as I labeled my VCCIN to what I think is the right one..
> Maybe I am reading it wrong...
> I will try and get a screen shot of the Default set up, as I omit useless info like you do.
> 
> Latest beta version, is it really better to use?


When it comes to HWiNFO *I've just replied to you* in its official thread.

I don't know either why x264 does not run but it must have to do with other programs installed in his system.


----------



## Hambone07si

Here's a quick run of OCCT now

5ghz @ 1.350v bios ( 50 x 100.1 ) Pulling 173w under load in pic








4504mhz / 4.5ghz Cache Freq @ 1.200v bios
DDR3 @ XMP 2402mhz @ 1.650v bios
Max temps under load on hottest core 74c peak, but avg in mid 60's in OCCT


----------



## madcrafted1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I don't know either why x264 does not run but it must have to do with other programs installed in his system.


I'm not sure what would be conflicting with x264, a have very few programs on this new setup of mine. However, I did get Realbench to work just fine. When pushing 4800MHz @ 1.345, Realbench shut down during the stress test. Some files got corrupted, USB went offline for a minute and my drive letters got switched to default. (I use my own letters such as X for my extra drive). Not sure why this happened. I ended up doing a system restore and I loaded optimized defaults back into bios. I ended up leaving most stuff on default except Vcore and cache voltage. I used override for those as well as disabling dynamic,EIST,turbo mode. I am running stable at [email protected] Here are my results:


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madcrafted1978*
> 
> I'm not sure what would be conflicting with x264, a have very few programs on this new setup of mine. However, I did get Realbench to work just fine. When pushing 4800MHz @ 1.345, Realbench shut down during the stress test. Some files got corrupted, USB went offline for a minute and my drive letters got switched to default. (I use my own letters such as X for my extra drive). Not sure why this happened. I ended up doing a system restore and I loaded optimized defaults back into bios. I ended up leaving most stuff on default except Vcore and cache voltage. I used override for those as well as disabling dynamic,EIST,turbo mode. I am running stable at [email protected] Here are my results:


Okay, sure, whatever suites you - whatever works best for you!









I played a bit today with mine, as well, and when I tried to resize the x264 window during stress testing *here's what happened*.

It got the test done though so I have no problem









Enjoy your system


----------



## AcMtyMx

Hi and thanks in advance for your answer

Is there a problem if let the uncore ratio fixed 24/7?

this because when activate the XMP profile the uncore ratio don´t drop anymore


----------



## sirleeofroy

So it looks like I really didn't do well in the lottery.........









Stock VID 1.285v

I can get 4.7GHz @ 1.310v but a stable 4.8GHz wants...... Well I'm not even sure because at 1.350v Realbench crashed and temps were hitting 90's so I stopped.

Just as well I did get an AIO water cooler.....

Will get some screenshots with HWinfo up in the morning to see what you guys think.


----------



## jpk613

Is it recommend to oc the 4690k to 5.0ghz? What would the benefits be? I have my at a stable 4.5ghz with a corsair h110 but i wanna go faster!


----------



## tux1989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpk613*
> 
> Is it recommend to oc the 4690k to 5.0ghz? What would the benefits be? I have my at a stable 4.5ghz with a corsair h110 but i wanna go faster!


Its not recommended.It's all about fun








It depends on silicon lottery to reach 5ghz mark.
Single threaded apps benefit more from higher freq.


----------



## jpk613

OK, thanks for the help and wish me luck!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> So it looks like I really didn't do well in the lottery.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock VID 1.285v
> 
> I can get 4.7GHz @ 1.310v but a stable 4.8GHz wants...... Well I'm not even sure because at 1.350v Realbench crashed and temps were hitting 90's so I stopped.
> 
> Just as well I did get an AIO water cooler.....
> 
> Will get some screenshots with HWinfo up in the morning to see what you guys think.


Stock VID for 4.4ghz is 1.285v ? if yes that way to high sound like you lose the silicon









how you test your OC ? also you tweak all setting for stable oc ? Input voltage & LLC & cache voltage .. etc


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Stock VID for 4.4ghz is 1.285v ? if yes that way to high sound like you lose the silicon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how you test your OC ? also you tweak all setting for stable oc ? Input voltage & LLC & cache voltage .. etc


Yeah, stock VID @ 4.4GHz is 1.285v. Or at least that's what it defaults to when I load "Optimised Settings". My bios is updated to the latest version (F2).

I have only really played with the core voltage for now, testing with Realbench for at least an hour.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> Yeah, stock VID @ 4.4GHz is 1.285v. Or at least that's what it defaults to when I load "Optimised Settings". My bios is updated to the latest version (F2).
> 
> I have only really played with the core voltage for now, testing with Realbench for at least an hour.


Sound like your chip isn't good one that's high VID for 4.4ghz..

but you should increase the VCCIN/Input voltage to 1.920v and set the LLC to level 5 and try 4.8ghz again or drop the vcore for 4.7ghz


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like your chip isn't good one that's high VID for 4.4ghz..
> 
> but you should increase the VCCIN/Input voltage to 1.920v and set the LLC to level 5 and try 4.8ghz again or drop the vcore for 4.7ghz


Ok so I did you you said but Realbench was crashing the system within minutes. BTW, LLC on my board just has "Auto, Normal, High and Turbo" so I set it to Turbo.

I upped the input to 1.930v and core to 1.340v @4.8GHz. Now I've noticed that when I run Realbench my iGPU is running at 1300MHz but when I stress test in XTU, it stays at 600MHz. Should I just disable the iGPU?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> Ok so I did you you said but Realbench was crashing the system within minutes. BTW, LLC on my board just has "Auto, Normal, High and Turbo" so I set it to Turbo.
> 
> I upped the input to 1.930v and core to 1.340v @4.8GHz. Now I've noticed that when I run Realbench my iGPU is running at 1300MHz but when I stress test in XTU, it stays at 600MHz. Should I just disable the iGPU?


Yes you should disable it from the bios .. extra heat for no reason


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes you should disable it from the bios .. extra heat for no reason


Ok, done that. Is XTU considered enough of a stress test to test an oc for daily use?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> Ok, done that. Is XTU considered enough of a stress test to test an oc for daily use?


Edit: I completely misread xtu as x264. X264 is a good stress test, xtu stress is not. Xtu bench is solid but stressing with it for hours isn't feasible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> So it looks like I really didn't do well in the lottery.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock VID 1.285v
> 
> I can get 4.7GHz @ 1.310v but a stable 4.8GHz wants...... Well I'm not even sure because at 1.350v Realbench crashed and temps were hitting 90's so I stopped.
> 
> Just as well I did get an AIO water cooler.....
> 
> Will get some screenshots with HWinfo up in the morning to see what you guys think.


Stock vid is always way too high. [email protected] is at most 1 multiplier below average, and is higher than almost all 4690ks would get.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpk613*
> 
> Is it recommend to oc the 4690k to 5.0ghz? What would the benefits be? I have my at a stable 4.5ghz with a corsair h110 but i wanna go faster!


Of course it's recommended to overclock as far as possible; if you want a different answer go to http://dontoverclock.net. 99% of 4690ks are capable of 4.5 ghz while 0.1% are capable of 5 ghz.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> Ok, done that. Is XTU considered enough of a stress test to test an oc for daily use?


No. Asus Realbench 2h is good .. XTU is very easy to pass "the stability test " while the benchmark harder to pass run 20 one back one if you pass then you'r 80% gaming stable


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Definitely.
> Stock vid is always way too high. [email protected] is at most 1 multiplier below average, and is higher than almost all 4690ks would get.
> Of course it's recommended to overclock as far as possible; if you want a different answer go to http://dontoverclock.net. 99% of 4690ks are capable of 4.5 ghz while 0.1% are capable of 5 ghz.


Ok that's Interesting, I think I may have found my stable 4.8GHz OC then. XTU ran for an hour with no problems @ 1.340v, 78c max.


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No. Asus Realbench 2h is good .. XTU is very easy to pass "the stability test " while the benchmark harder to pass run 20 one back one if you pass then you'r 80% gaming stable


Ah ok, more testing ahead!


----------



## elTRex

Hi.
I just bought and built my PC.

My plan was to overclock my CPU (i7 4790k), but i came acroos an issue !
I have an Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev.B as cooler.

First i wanted to stress test my CPU at stock Frequency.

Idle I'm at 25°C : it is OK.
Regular Stress test (Prime95 version 26.6 and OCCT Linkpack with logical core) work under 85°C : It is a bit disappointing since my Air cooling should work better no ?

Stress testing AVX (Prime95 version 28.7 and OCCT Linkpack with logical core and AVX) : Fast huge temperature (rising at 100°C in 7 min with Prime95 and OCCT stop after 30s because going over 85°C). Is something wrong or not ?
Because I Read some stuff about AVX automatically up Vcore and thus climbing in temperature fast.

To sum up : Should I expect lower Temperature and though accuse my work on assembly my air cooler (may be too much TIM?) ? Or is that well known that AVX dont match up well with i7 4790K ?

Thanks for any answer and sorry for my poor english.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elTRex*
> 
> Hi.
> I just bought and built my PC.
> 
> My plan was to overclock my CPU (i7 4790k), but i came acroos an issue !
> I have an Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev.B as cooler.
> 
> First i wanted to stress test my CPU at stock Frequency.
> 
> Idle I'm at 25°C : it is OK.
> Regular Stress test (Prime95 version 26.6 and OCCT Linkpack with logical core) work under 85°C : It is a bit disappointing since my Air cooling should work better no ?
> 
> Stress testing AVX (Prime95 version 28.7 and OCCT Linkpack with logical core and AVX) : Fast huge temperature (rising at 100°C in 7 min with Prime95 and OCCT stop after 30s because going over 85°C). Is something wrong or not ?
> Because I Read some stuff about AVX automatically up Vcore and thus climbing in temperature fast.
> 
> To sum up : Should I expect lower Temperature and though accuse my work on assembly my air cooler (may be too much TIM?) ? Or is that well known that AVX dont match up well with i7 4790K ?
> 
> Thanks for any answer and sorry for my poor english.


I don't know how many times and ways this needs to be stated, but *DONT USE PRIME95 FOR HASWELL*. Sorry to yell there. So often on this forum people with no concept of how to overclock or how stock BIOS' *OVERVOLT* this cpu think that they will get some sort of baseline and potentially damage their cpu. There is *NO reason to stress with a stock BIOS*. Almost every overclocking forum in this site recommends starting at *1.2V* and working up from there using x264 or RealBench. Please do some research before you damage to your chip.

Again, sorry for using you as a platform, but this is a repeating problem.


----------



## elTRex

Since
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I don't know how many times and ways this needs to be stated, but *DONT USE PRIME95 FOR HASWELL*. Sorry to yell there. So often on this forum people with no concept of how to overclock or how stock BIOS' *OVERVOLT* this cpu think that they will get some sort of baseline and potentially damage their cpu. There is *NO reason to stress with a stock BIOS*. Almost every overclocking forum in this site recommends starting at *1.2V* and working up from there using x264 or RealBench. Please do some research before you damage to your chip.
> 
> Again, sorry for using you as a platform, but this is a repeating problem.


Thank you for your answer.
Since you fully argued your point, then no offence, I totally understand.

Though you said "NO reason to stress with a stock BIOS", but If i wanna mesure how my cooling system perform i thought i could test it that way.
Or maybe you mean I should first disable Energy saving in BIOS ?

Maybe it would be better to test temperature in real application like game (I think ARMA 3 will be a good one) ?

And finally I'm still seek intel and understanding about AVX since these instruction rocketed my temperature fast AND i know they are used in some game too.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elTRex*
> 
> Since
> Thank you for your answer.
> Since you fully argued your point, then no offence, I totally understand.
> 
> Though you said "NO reason to stress with a stock BIOS", but If i wanna mesure how my cooling system perform i thought i could test it that way.
> Or maybe you mean I should first disable Energy saving in BIOS ?
> 
> Maybe it would be better to test temperature in real application like game (I think ARMA 3 will be a good one) ?
> 
> And finally I'm still seek intel and understanding about AVX since these instruction rocketed my temperature fast AND i know they are used in some game too.


Allow me to clarify.

You should not use the hottest, most unrealistic test to stress your brand new cpu. Start with a realistic load like Cinebench and work your way up. There is a good comparison of stressing tools on the Skylake Overclocking Guide.

Your motherboards stock BIOS will put excessive voltage into your chip to _guarantee_ stability. This is not a bad thing for gaming, but using the most stressful and hottest AVX set, like the new Prime95, is not what the BIOS engineers assumed people would do with their new chips. That's why there are posts asking "why is my stock chip hitting 100C using Prime95".


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elTRex*
> 
> Hi.
> I just bought and built my PC.
> 
> My plan was to overclock my CPU (i7 4790k), but i came acroos an issue !
> I have an Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev.B as cooler.
> 
> First i wanted to stress test my CPU at stock Frequency.
> 
> Idle I'm at 25°C : it is OK.
> Regular Stress test (Prime95 version 26.6 and OCCT Linkpack with logical core) work under 85°C : It is a bit disappointing since my Air cooling should work better no ?
> 
> Stress testing AVX (Prime95 version 28.7 and OCCT Linkpack with logical core and AVX) : Fast huge temperature (rising at 100°C in 7 min with Prime95 and OCCT stop after 30s because going over 85°C). Is something wrong or not ?
> Because I Read some stuff about AVX automatically up Vcore and thus climbing in temperature fast.
> 
> To sum up : Should I expect lower Temperature and though accuse my work on assembly my air cooler (may be too much TIM?) ? Or is that well known that AVX dont match up well with i7 4790K ?
> 
> Thanks for any answer and sorry for my poor english.


Hello,

If you'd like to have a second opinion, here is my system - fully shown in my sig_rig - running Prime95, Small FFTs for around 10 minutes. I have loaded Optimized Defaults before running the test.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ambient temperature: 21C
CPU cooler: Corsair H110 - this AIO is approx. three weeks old.
TIM: the pre-applied H110's TIM
CPU cooler's fans: the 2 Noctua Industrial fans shown in my sig_rig
Note: my AIO's fans were not running at their full speed, which is around 1870 RPM, due to the custom curve I've set for them in the BIOS





I want to underline that I never use Prime95 to test my O/C attempts. I use it on special occasions only. My preferable stress test is the *x264 V2.06*

Good luck with your O/C!


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I don't know how many times and ways this needs to be stated, but *DONT USE PRIME95 FOR HASWELL*. Sorry to yell there. So often on this forum people with no concept of how to overclock or how stock BIOS' *OVERVOLT* this cpu think that they will get some sort of baseline and potentially damage their cpu. There is *NO reason to stress with a stock BIOS*. Almost every overclocking forum in this site recommends starting at *1.2V* and working up from there using x264 or RealBench. Please do some research before you damage to your chip.
> 
> Again, sorry for using you as a platform, but this is a repeating problem.


So you are saying that you don't use Prime95 at all for checking stability on Haswell / Devil Canyon? I run 20min of Prime95 only to stress and make sure there's no lock ups or Blue screens. I run OCCT for 10min, and then use Real Bench and Cinebench, and then some cpu intensive games. But 99% of the time 20min and 10min of Prime / OCCT always means stable. NO WAY will I do 24 hours and never have. That's just dumb IMO and way to much hurt on your cpu for no reason. But I do things a lot different that others and work my way up to my overclocks with testing the Clock first, then bringing in the Cache Freq, and then loading XMP profiles and do my testing everytime. You always should do things little by little so you know what's failing.

Unlike those that say i'm not stable at 1.350v at 4.8ghz, but have no idea and have not tested things alone. Needing to keep Input Voltage at minimum +0.5v (I keep it +0.520v above) above your cpu Vcore. 1.350v needs 1.850v (1.870v I use) and so on. That's a big part that many don't do. The higher you want to keep your Cache freq, sometimes that will need more Input voltage because it's taking from the total pot of voltage you are giving the system to use.

MY 2 cents


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> So you are saying that you don't use Prime95 at all for checking stability on Haswell / Devil Canyon? I run 20min of Prime95 only to stress and make sure there's no lock ups or Blue screens. I run OCCT for 10min, and then use Real Bench and Cinebench, and then some cpu intensive games. But 99% of the time 20min and 10min of Prime / OCCT always means stable. NO WAY will I do 24 hours and never have. That's just dumb IMO and way to much hurt on your cpu for no reason. But I do things a lot different that others and work my way up to my overclocks with testing the Clock first, then bringing in the Cache Freq, and then loading XMP profiles and do my testing everytime. You always should do things little by little so you know what's failing.
> 
> Unlike those that say i'm not stable at 1.350v at 4.8ghz, but have no idea and have not tested things alone. Needing to keep Input Voltage at minimum +0.5v (I keep it +0.520v above) above your cpu Vcore. 1.350v needs 1.850v (1.870v I use) and so on. That's a big part that many don't do. The higher you want to keep your Cache freq, sometimes that will need more Input voltage because it's taking from the total pot of voltage you are giving the system to use.
> 
> MY 2 cents


I clarified that Prime95 should not be the first test for a beginner on a new system, and should be worked up to (see 3 posts up). I start with Cinebench, then run Realbench for 15 min, then if that passes I run 30 min of OCCT:linpack for 30 min. Then some intensive gaming. If you are going to be video encoding or rendering you will probably want to test for 8-12 hours.


----------



## Hambone07si

Gotcha. I do believe that it's a good thing to run OCCT or Prime95 for at least 30min, one or the other. It will give the hottest load (prime95) and if you can maintain good temps with that, then you'll be good in anything you do.

Prime95 hits my system 4790K @ 5ghz 1.350v up to 75c on hottest core, but usually in mid 60's. Games barely touch 60c on the hottest core and usually in the low 50's on something cpu intensive.

My rule of thumb for overclocking Haswell is to take everything out of the equation.
1. test max cpu core clock
2. bring up the cache freq with max core clock where you settled
3. enable xmp ram profile and then add that to the max cpu clock / cache freq.

Then you will find where your cpu can overclock to and you'll know if it's the cache, ram, or cpu that's stopping you at a certain speed.

My final is 5ghz @ 1.350v @ 45x Cache Freq 1.200v @ XMP 2400. But I use 50 x 100.1 to add just a tad more Blck to the mix. very minimal


----------



## ajc9988

To chime in, the only reason to use Version 27.x+ is to test the absolute heat max IF AND ONLY IF you will be using AVX (version 27.x) or AVX2 (version 28.x) in any sense that actually stresses it to this degree! Same is true of OCCT! If you want average temps and stability testing, using Prime95 26.x should be fine. It does not run as hot as the others.

For stability testing, I recommend a plethora of stress tests that do not run hot and benchmarks to stress in different ways. This includes opening more than 100 tabs in a browser and searching/using it in this state. I've had Chrome bring down a Prime95 stable machine. These tests only show stability within that program.


----------



## elTRex

Thanks you all for your answers.
I'm still a bit confuse about my installation.
In a few word, Without AVX I stabilize at 80°C (Prime95 26.6, OCCT LinPack, x264 16T), and reaching withing 5 minute 100°C with AVX (I didn't test again since i understand it could damage my CPU, it is just what i experimented yesterday).
What I don't know is if 80°C should be expected for those test using my CPU cooler (I think it is a good air cooler based on test i read before I bought it) or is something wrong cause i should expect lower temperature ?

I just tested an ARMA 3 session, my CPU usage is around 20% And I'm around 40-50 FPS (because I'm using a HD6770 graphic card i guess), and the temperature stabilize at 50°C.

I don't know if theses figures make sense for you or not ?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elTRex*
> 
> Thanks you all for your answers.
> I'm still a bit confuse about my installation.
> In a few word, Without AVX I stabilize at 80°C (Prime95 26.6, OCCT LinPack, x264 16T), and reaching withing 5 minute 100°C with AVX (I didn't test again since i understand it could damage my CPU, it is just what i experimented yesterday).
> What I don't know is if 80°C should be expected for those test using my CPU cooler (I think it is a good air cooler based on test i read before I bought it) or is something wrong cause i should expect lower temperature ?
> 
> I just tested an ARMA 3 session, my CPU usage is around 20% And I'm around 40-50 FPS (because I'm using a HD6770 graphic card i guess), and the temperature stabilize at 50°C.
> 
> I don't know if theses figures make sense for you or not ?


What is your Vcore under load?


----------



## Bradeh

Is the turbo auto-boosted voltage always indicative of the overclocking potential? Turbo load (4.4) voltage is 1.26v and non-turbo load voltage (4.0) is 1.1v. These seem high? Gigabyte gaming 7 is the MB.


----------



## AcMtyMx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradeh*
> 
> Is the turbo auto-boosted voltage always indicative of the overclocking potential? Turbo load (4.4) voltage is 1.26v and non-turbo load voltage (4.0) is 1.1v. These seem high? Gigabyte gaming 7 is the MB.


you must read completely the first post in this thread to find out your stock CPU VID.

Do you have a 4790k?
the potential is always there


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradeh*
> 
> Is the turbo auto-boosted voltage always indicative of the overclocking potential? Turbo load (4.4) voltage is 1.26v and non-turbo load voltage (4.0) is 1.1v. These seem high? Gigabyte gaming 7 is the MB.


No. Motherboard default values overcompensate to guarantee stability. You have to test your own chip with manual settings to find out what it can do.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradeh*
> 
> Is the turbo auto-boosted voltage always indicative of the overclocking potential? Turbo load (4.4) voltage is 1.26v and non-turbo load voltage (4.0) is 1.1v. These seem high? Gigabyte gaming 7 is the MB.


No, the turbo voltage is almost never indicative of the overclocking potential. The stock voltage at 4.0 GHz is sometimes indicative of the chip's o/c potential but this is not a definitive rule because it also depends from how this specific chip is scaling.


----------



## CL3P20

Lolz at "working up to" a bench... Like your CPU will be out of breath if you ask it to work too hard right away?!


----------



## tolis626

Hey guys, with weather getting cooler slowly, I decided to give another go at overclocking my 4790k. I had left it all summer at 4.6GHz at 1.275V because at my preferred (but admittedly higher than I'm comfortable with sometimes) 4.7GHz/1.315V it was overheating, sort of. The H110 from Corsair isn't the greatest of coolers it seems. But I digress.

Now, first off, either I don't remember correctly and 1.315V was semi-stable or something is wrong-ish. I tried stress testing with OCCT with the aforementioned overclock and my cache set to 40x and 1.2V and my RAM at its default speed of 2133MHz CL11. It crashes, even at 1.32V. Which is strange, considering that I remember it being stable at 4.7GHz with 1.315V, cache at 4.4GHz at 1.23V and the memory at 2200MHz CL9 at 1.65V. I think it at least passed 1 or 2 hours of OCCT. Now, best I got was 20-something minutes at 1.32V. 1.315V is a mediocre to bad overclock as it is (Yeah yeah, I know, it's average. I don't like average, I wanted 5GHz 24/7 dammit!







) and having to go even higher with my voltage almost makes me want to give up and stick with 4.6GHz and call it a day. However, I don't like giving up, especially when my e-peen is at stake. By the way, 4.8GHz just isn't doable. I've crashed at 1.4V trying to get it benchmark stable, so I deem it impossible. I even tried with my cache at 36x and 1.125V, still no go.

Next thing was memory. I'd really love to hit 2400MHz stable. Like, 24/7 use stable. But I also really don't want to go over 1.65V (I kinda chicken out of it for no reason known to me, but I don't feel particularly confident with how many dead IMCs I've seen) and CL10. Like, really, 2200MHz CL9 should be faster than 2400MHz CL10. But 2400MHz > 2200MHz, so I don't care. If it needs CL11 though, I'm outta here. Thing is, 2400MHz CL10 seems unstable, even at 1.65V. It gave me one (ONE!) error during memtest86 (6 instances testing 2048MB each, 85-90% RAM usage) after 150% pass and 1+ hour, but nothing after that. Stranger even, I ran 4 hours of RealBench stress test last night (8GB RAM max, it won't do 16GB for some reason) and it passed, no problems there. Then, I proceeded to run a RealBench benchmark, and it crashed at the section where it shows the video of the guys overclocking on LN2. Like what the hell is going on? Thing is, without touching anything memory related, having my cores at 1.31 or 1.315V gave me too many errors during memtest86, while the above one error occured when I only raised my core voltage to 1.32V (And my system agent voltage, see below). So I'd say there's definitely something I'm missing here and every "problem" I'm experiencing is connected...

System agent voltage, I thought to myself. I entered my BIOS to see it offers just an offset and that the stock value was something like 0.81V. Unless it increases when under load or something, but I can't find it anywhere. I tried adding 0.1V and it improved my memory stability when I also incresed my core voltage to 1.32V. I just don't think it should behave so.

So, after saying I'm really sorry for this long and stupid post, my questions are:
- How do you think running my CPU at say 1.325V would affect longevity? My temps are under control most of the time, but I do get some spikes from time to time when load is applied suddenly. I think it has to do with waiting for the fans to ramp up, but I don't know. Usually these spikes end up in the 80-85C range, but most of the time it sits at something like 70-75C when gaming. Stress testing with OCCT will sometimes spike to 90C, but only on one or two cores and only momentarily. I also never use Prime95. Like, never.
- How high would you go with VCCSA (System agent voltage)? I've seen people recommending getting it to over 1.1V when overclocking memory, so I guess something like +0.3V for my system. That seems a little too much though, considering what the stock value is. Also, I think analog and digital IO voltages matter, but they also have only an offset option. Stock values are about 1.03V for both. How high should I get those? Again, I'm talking about 24/7 usage.
- Do you have any tips for getting my core stable at lower voltages? I mean, 1.32V isn't too extreme, but it's not low either. I'd prefer that my CPU does not die on me too soon. Lowering my cache ratio and voltage didn't seem to help too much with that. Maybe a little or maybe it was placebo and it was the same. Is there anything else I'm missing? 1.3V flat would be sweet. Hell, maybe I could even do 4.8GHz somehow. I know with 99% certainty that the answer is no, but I'm still hoping there's stuff I'm missing. I'm not exactly new to this stuff, but I'm not really hardcore either.
- Anything I should look out for with RAM overclocking? I know it's silly from a performance gained for the time and trouble I put in it, but it's all good fun. I'm first and foremost a hardware enthusiast and enjoy this kind of tinkering.

Thank you guys in advance for any replies, tips or insight. Sorry for the long and tiring post, but I've been sitting here collecting question marks in my head and I had to ask someone. I couldn't think of a better place.


----------



## bonami2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Hey guys, with weather getting cooler slowly, I decided to give another go at overclocking my 4790k. I had left it all summer at 4.6GHz at 1.275V because at my preferred (but admittedly higher than I'm comfortable with sometimes) 4.7GHz/1.315V it was overheating, sort of. The H110 from Corsair isn't the greatest of coolers it seems. But I digress.
> 
> Now, first off, either I don't remember correctly and 1.315V was semi-stable or something is wrong-ish. I tried stress testing with OCCT with the aforementioned overclock and my cache set to 40x and 1.2V and my RAM at its default speed of 2133MHz CL11. It crashes, even at 1.32V. Which is strange, considering that I remember it being stable at 4.7GHz with 1.315V, cache at 4.4GHz at 1.23V and the memory at 2200MHz CL9 at 1.65V. I think it at least passed 1 or 2 hours of OCCT. Now, best I got was 20-something minutes at 1.32V. 1.315V is a mediocre to bad overclock as it is (Yeah yeah, I know, it's average. I don't like average, I wanted 5GHz 24/7 dammit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and having to go even higher with my voltage almost makes me want to give up and stick with 4.6GHz and call it a day. However, I don't like giving up, especially when my e-peen is at stake. By the way, 4.8GHz just isn't doable. I've crashed at 1.4V trying to get it benchmark stable, so I deem it impossible. I even tried with my cache at 36x and 1.125V, still no go.
> 
> Next thing was memory. I'd really love to hit 2400MHz stable. Like, 24/7 use stable. But I also really don't want to go over 1.65V (I kinda chicken out of it for no reason known to me, but I don't feel particularly confident with how many dead IMCs I've seen) and CL10. Like, really, 2200MHz CL9 should be faster than 2400MHz CL10. But 2400MHz > 2200MHz, so I don't care. If it needs CL11 though, I'm outta here. Thing is, 2400MHz CL10 seems unstable, even at 1.65V. It gave me one (ONE!) error during memtest86 (6 instances testing 2048MB each, 85-90% RAM usage) after 150% pass and 1+ hour, but nothing after that. Stranger even, I ran 4 hours of RealBench stress test last night (8GB RAM max, it won't do 16GB for some reason) and it passed, no problems there. Then, I proceeded to run a RealBench benchmark, and it crashed at the section where it shows the video of the guys overclocking on LN2. Like what the hell is going on? Thing is, without touching anything memory related, having my cores at 1.31 or 1.315V gave me too many errors during memtest86, while the above one error occured when I only raised my core voltage to 1.32V (And my system agent voltage, see below). So I'd say there's definitely something I'm missing here and every "problem" I'm experiencing is connected...
> 
> System agent voltage, I thought to myself. I entered my BIOS to see it offers just an offset and that the stock value was something like 0.81V. Unless it increases when under load or something, but I can't find it anywhere. I tried adding 0.1V and it improved my memory stability when I also incresed my core voltage to 1.32V. I just don't think it should behave so.
> 
> So, after saying I'm really sorry for this long and stupid post, my questions are:
> - How do you think running my CPU at say 1.325V would affect longevity? My temps are under control most of the time, but I do get some spikes from time to time when load is applied suddenly. I think it has to do with waiting for the fans to ramp up, but I don't know. Usually these spikes end up in the 80-85C range, but most of the time it sits at something like 70-75C when gaming. Stress testing with OCCT will sometimes spike to 90C, but only on one or two cores and only momentarily. I also never use Prime95. Like, never.
> - How high would you go with VCCSA (System agent voltage)? I've seen people recommending getting it to over 1.1V when overclocking memory, so I guess something like +0.3V for my system. That seems a little too much though, considering what the stock value is. Also, I think analog and digital IO voltages matter, but they also have only an offset option. Stock values are about 1.03V for both. How high should I get those? Again, I'm talking about 24/7 usage.
> - Do you have any tips for getting my core stable at lower voltages? I mean, 1.32V isn't too extreme, but it's not low either. I'd prefer that my CPU does not die on me too soon. Lowering my cache ratio and voltage didn't seem to help too much with that. Maybe a little or maybe it was placebo and it was the same. Is there anything else I'm missing? 1.3V flat would be sweet. Hell, maybe I could even do 4.8GHz somehow. I know with 99% certainty that the answer is no, but I'm still hoping there's stuff I'm missing. I'm not exactly new to this stuff, but I'm not really hardcore either.
> - Anything I should look out for with RAM overclocking? I know it's silly from a performance gained for the time and trouble I put in it, but it's all good fun. I'm first and foremost a hardware enthusiast and enjoy this kind of tinkering.
> 
> Thank you guys in advance for any replies, tips or insight. Sorry for the long and tiring post, but I've been sitting here collecting question marks in my head and I had to ask someone. I couldn't think of a better place.


Well im not going to respond everything since i just wanted to comment on the cooling part









The h110 is more than enough for cooling this chip. The issue is the Stress test used. I use game since those cpu cant transfer heat correctly. And i delided. Im using a h75 i cant make it go over 80c with 4.9ghz 1.375v on a small 120mm radiator.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> ....
> 
> The H110 from Corsair isn't the greatest of coolers it seems. But I digress.
> 
> ...


*.............*


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> So, after saying I'm really sorry for this long and stupid post, my questions are:
> - How do you think running my CPU at say 1.325V would affect longevity? My temps are under control most of the time, but I do get some spikes from time to time when load is applied suddenly. I think it has to do with waiting for the fans to ramp up, but I don't know. Usually these spikes end up in the 80-85C range, but most of the time it sits at something like 70-75C when gaming. Stress testing with OCCT will sometimes spike to 90C, but only on one or two cores and only momentarily. I also never use Prime95. Like, never.
> - How high would you go with VCCSA (System agent voltage)? I've seen people recommending getting it to over 1.1V when overclocking memory, so I guess something like +0.3V for my system. That seems a little too much though, considering what the stock value is. Also, I think analog and digital IO voltages matter, but they also have only an offset option. Stock values are about 1.03V for both. How high should I get those? Again, I'm talking about 24/7 usage.
> - Do you have any tips for getting my core stable at lower voltages? I mean, 1.32V isn't too extreme, but it's not low either. I'd prefer that my CPU does not die on me too soon. Lowering my cache ratio and voltage didn't seem to help too much with that. Maybe a little or maybe it was placebo and it was the same. Is there anything else I'm missing? 1.3V flat would be sweet. Hell, maybe I could even do 4.8GHz somehow. I know with 99% certainty that the answer is no, but I'm still hoping there's stuff I'm missing. I'm not exactly new to this stuff, but I'm not really hardcore either.
> - Anything I should look out for with RAM overclocking? I know it's silly from a performance gained for the time and trouble I put in it, but it's all good fun. I'm first and foremost a hardware enthusiast and enjoy this kind of tinkering.
> 
> Thank you guys in advance for any replies, tips or insight. Sorry for the long and tiring post, but I've been sitting here collecting question marks in my head and I had to ask someone. I couldn't think of a better place.


Quite the novel.

I like to leave mine at a voltage that stays under 85C while stressing with OCCT:Linpack for 30 min. 75C while gaming is a little high in my opinion. That being said. Its up to what you are comfortable with. Just remember the cooler any electronics stay over time, the longer they last. '

Lowering your uncore to 40x should be more stable, but not sure how much it'll help since you said you've already tried it.

Try really high/low input voltages. Some chips seem to be better at 1.55-1.65v at higher clocks, some need 1.9-2.0v.

Verify your motherboard settings here...Workshop: How to overclock Haswell processors

With RAM overclocking, I spent a few days monkeying with it only to discover my chips best scores were using XMP settings. Now I just buy ram at the clocks I want and use XMP profile to save time.

Edit: If your not using your H110 as intake, you could probably shave off 5-10C flipping the fans around (while gaming)


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> - How do you think running my CPU at say 1.325V would affect longevity?


I recommend de-lidding. You'll run nice and cool with that H110 then.







That voltage is not excessive IMHO.


----------



## tolis626

Thank you for your answers, everyone.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonami2*
> 
> Well im not going to respond everything since i just wanted to comment on the cooling part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The h110 is more than enough for cooling this chip. The issue is the Stress test used. I use game since those cpu cant transfer heat correctly. And i delided. Im using a h75 i cant make it go over 80c with 4.9ghz 1.375v on a small 120mm radiator.


Cooling capacity wise, I never doubted the H110 is potent enough. I should have been more accurate and said that it's not the best for my setup, but that's what I had, so that's what I used. Let me explain.

My case is a Phanteks Enthoo Primo. While it's all well and good with it, its only "problem" is that the mesh for the top dust filter is quite restrictive. So I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place and I have to choose between having my radiator fans as intake while having them suffocate for airflow somewhat, or I could flip them over and try having them as exhaust with enough airflow from the other case fans (I have a total of 8 fans, kinda overkill tbh but it works), but that means that it uses the hotter air from within my case when gaming and my 390x is at full load pumping heat. From my testing... It's about the same. I'll try flipping them again and see how it goes.

It's worth noting I have changed all my fans to Phanteks' (quite excellent I might add) PH-F140SP, including the radiator fans. They are quite slower than Corsair's fans (max 1250-1300RPM), but are quieter and have better static pressure, so they work better in my case. Temps are about the same in the end, but it doesn't produce too much noise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> *.............*


Ermmm... What?









If you mean the part about having my block oriented the correct way, it's already placed so. I'm also using Arctic MX4 as my TIM, so I don't think that's the issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Quite the novel.
> 
> I like to leave mine at a voltage that stays under 85C while stressing with OCCT:Linpack for 30 min. 75C while gaming is a little high in my opinion. That being said. Its up to what you are comfortable with. Just remember the cooler any electronics stay over time, the longer they last. '
> 
> Lowering your uncore to 40x should be more stable, but not sure how much it'll help since you said you've already tried it.
> 
> Try really high/low input voltages. Some chips seem to be better at 1.55-1.65v at higher clocks, some need 1.9-2.0v.
> 
> Verify your motherboard settings here...Workshop: How to overclock Haswell processors
> 
> With RAM overclocking, I spent a few days monkeying with it only to discover my chips best scores were using XMP settings. Now I just buy ram at the clocks I want and use XMP profile to save time.
> 
> Edit: If your not using your H110 as intake, you could probably shave off 5-10C flipping the fans around (while gaming)


I'll try messing with input voltage again. Right now it's sitting at either 1.9 or 1.92, but I've tried up to 2.0V and it was the same, so I backed down a bit.

Regarding the H110, read my response to bonami2. I don't think it's going to make any difference at all, but I'll give a shot again and see how it goes. Can't do any harm, that's for sure.

As for RAM... No, 2200MHz CL9 was quite faster than 2133MHz CL11. But still, it's a numbers thing, not so much about performance.









Also, yeah, I do have the tendency to drift off point and write too much. Bad flaw, I know.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I recommend de-lidding. You'll run nice and cool with that H110 then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That voltage is not excessive IMHO.


If I tell you that I haven't thought about it, I'll be a filthy liar. It's too tempting. Some tinkering and boom, lower temperatures and higher clocks. Should be simple. However, every time I think about actually performing the process, I'm scared ****less (pardon the language). While I am quite experienced at building PCs, messing with the parts themselves still frightens me. I haven't even bothered changing the TIM on my MSI 390x, and that's known to improve temps quite a bit too. It's when the thought of messing up takes over that I stop myself from doing it. Maybe it's simple and relatively safe, but still... it's a 300+€ CPU. What if I mess up? Dunno man... I'm a chicken like that.









Also, when saying that 1.325V is excessive, I mean that I find it excessive for 24/7 use while only getting 4.7GHz. If I could go higher, I'd risk using 1.35V, or maybe even 1.375V.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Ermmm... What?


Yeah, I thought to be brief so I've linked you to a post of mine in which is shown my H110 running the x264 V2.06 under the excessive VCore of 1.4V (1.424V max) and the excessive Cache V of 1.250V (1.272V max), Vccin not lowered, with the pre-applied factory TIM, under 27C ambient, reaching a max Core of 82C. Very good result, just an example answering what I've quoted from you.


----------



## varieme-esy

Hello! I've just submitted my form... So, what else to join the club?


----------



## Sky1683

i bought a 4790k back in May but was able to build it now... Did it and slapped a CM Nepton 240 M on it... I am stress testing it atm at

Core Multi 47x
Cache Multi 41x
IMC still at 1600
VCore 1.250V
EDIT: Cache Voltage 1.200V

I got a
4790k (BatchNo: L440B511)
CM Nepton 240M with Arctic Silver 5
ASRock Z97 Extreme6
Crucial BX100 SSD
EVGA SC GTX 970

pretty much that it.. Please let me know if I need to improve anything or keep going by putting up the Cache Multi (Uncore)


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sky1683*
> 
> i bought a 4790k back in May but was able to build it now... Did it and slapped a CM Nepton 240 M on it... I am stress testing it atm at
> 
> Core Multi 47x
> Cache Multi 41x
> IMC still at 1600
> VCore 1.250V
> I cant remember the name of this... 1.200V
> 
> I got a
> 4790k
> CM Nepton 240M
> ASRock Z97 Extreme6
> Crucial BX100 SSD
> 
> pretty much that it.. Please let me know if I need to improve anything or keep going by putting up the Cache Multi (Uncore)


What's your Input Voltage set at in bios?

i would try and lower Vcore by .01, also what stress test are you using and what's your temps?
Pretty good Overclock!


----------



## Sky1683

1st of all even if I have a gold chip I never been lucky in my life lol.

Input voltage is what? that variable thats ~+0.6V? Mines at 1.8V I think.

The motherboard barely has the same names I dont see stuff like VRing or CPU Ring...
AIDA64 and IntelXTU its down already 1h at 48x and 40x Cache
Now I am at 41x Cache 10mins down.
Temps are wonderful I havent seen any spikes to 80 at all at these Stresstests.
Prime95 on the other hand is a nightmare I didnt even run 10mins there to tell that it could harm my CPU... I seen 90s and 100s and seen it downclocking to 4.4 to save its ass.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Yeah, I thought to be brief so I've linked you to a post of mine in which is shown my H110 running the x264 V2.06 under the excessive VCore of 1.4V (1.424V max) and the excessive Cache V of 1.250V (1.272V max), Vccin not lowered, with the pre-applied factory TIM, under 27C ambient, reaching a max Core of 82C. Very good result, just an example answering what I've quoted from you.


Yeah... I'm not really good with words when tired, and that's exactly what happened when I was writing the post you quoted. I never doubted the H110's heat dissipation potential. It's a damn 280mm rad, of course it can dissipate tons and tons of heat. But the fans it comes with are crap. Not only are they noisy when they ramp up their speed (Which fortunately is high for a 140mm fan), but they also severly lack static pressure. And while the rad's fins aren't dense enough to need high static pressure, having dust filters over it makes SP a must. The Phanteks fans I use now solve both that problem and the noise problem, at least partially. But still, I would probably have been better off with a 240mm rad, purely because 120mm fans have that much better static pressure.

My biggest gripe with the H110 is the pump. It sounds like an idle diesel truck. I've trid lowering its speed with Asus' fan control stuff but it got even worse (clicking noises mostly). Sigh...

Anyways, I'm thinking about adding 2 more fans to make it a push-pull setup and see how that goes.

Regarding the things I was talking about in my original post, seems like my memory doesn't want to do 2400MHz properly. It even crashes at 2400MHz 10-13-13-37-2T with my VCCSA at +0.25V and 0.05V added to my IO voltages. 2400MHz CL11 works, but it's quite slower than the 2200MHz 9-11-11-31-1T I'm using right now. 2400MHz CL9 and 2600MHz CL11 don't even boot at all.

Also, lowering the VCCIN didn't help at all. It didn't harm my stability by any means either, though, so it probably isn't the issue here. I'm starting to accept my chip won't do better no matter what and I'm getting depressed...


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Yeah... I'm not really good with words when tired, and that's exactly what happened when I was writing the post you quoted. I never doubted the H110's heat dissipation potential. It's a damn 280mm rad, of course it can dissipate tons and tons of heat. But the fans it comes with are crap. Not only are they noisy when they ramp up their speed (Which fortunately is high for a 140mm fan), but they also severly lack static pressure. And while the rad's fins aren't dense enough to need high static pressure, having dust filters over it makes SP a must. The Phanteks fans I use now solve both that problem and the noise problem, at least partially. But still, I would probably have been better off with a 240mm rad, purely because 120mm fans have that much better static pressure.
> 
> My biggest gripe with the H110 is the pump. It sounds like an idle diesel truck. I've trid lowering its speed with Asus' fan control stuff but it got even worse (clicking noises mostly). Sigh...
> 
> Anyways, I'm thinking about adding 2 more fans to make it a push-pull setup and see how that goes.
> 
> Regarding the things I was talking about in my original post, seems like my memory doesn't want to do 2400MHz properly. It even crashes at 2400MHz 10-13-13-37-2T with my VCCSA at +0.25V and 0.05V added to my IO voltages. 2400MHz CL11 works, but it's quite slower than the 2200MHz 9-11-11-31-1T I'm using right now. 2400MHz CL9 and 2600MHz CL11 don't even boot at all.
> 
> Also, lowering the VCCIN didn't help at all. It didn't harm my stability by any means either, though, so it probably isn't the issue here. I'm starting to accept my chip won't do better no matter what and I'm getting depressed...


I didn't realize that your motherboard has only 8-phase power. What temps are your vrms going up to? It could be a factor. Don't be depressed. It may be that you will need a better cooler to hit 4.8GHz. I invested in a complete custom water system before I could get mine above 4.7GHz. I would get rid of the dust filter if you can. I vacuum my case and rads out every 2-3 months, no big deal.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Yeah... I'm not really good with words when tired, and that's exactly what happened when I was writing the post you quoted. I never doubted the H110's heat dissipation potential. It's a damn 280mm rad, of course it can dissipate tons and tons of heat. But the fans it comes with are crap. Not only are they noisy when they ramp up their speed (Which fortunately is high for a 140mm fan), but they also severly lack static pressure. And while the rad's fins aren't dense enough to need high static pressure, having dust filters over it makes SP a must. The Phanteks fans I use now solve both that problem and the noise problem, at least partially. But still, I would probably have been better off with a 240mm rad, purely because 120mm fans have that much better static pressure.
> 
> My biggest gripe with the H110 is the pump. It sounds like an idle diesel truck. I've trid lowering its speed with Asus' fan control stuff but it got even worse (clicking noises mostly). Sigh...
> 
> Anyways, I'm thinking about adding 2 more fans to make it a push-pull setup and see how that goes.


Two comments, because I'm in a hurry now:

1) You should not lower the speed of H110's pump. It should always run at full speed, so at 1500 RPM. I am talking about the Corsair H110. In my system this pump is completely inaudible! I mean, when shutting down all the rest of my system's fans, PSU's fan included, and I set my 2 Noctua Industrial fans - see sig_rig - at around 500 RPM, I cannot hear the pump at all. Not even when approaching my ear close to it! IF you find it noisy in your system, you should perhaps contact Corsair's exceptional technical support.

2) In my Air 540 chassis I have my AIO at the top side, exhausting air, in a Push setup. Push-Pull in this setup saved me only 2 - 3C maximum, which does not worth the hustle.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I didn't realize that your motherboard has only 8-phase power. What temps are your vrms going up to? It could be a factor. Don't be depressed. It may be that you will need a better cooler to hit 4.8GHz. I invested in a complete custom water system before I could get mine above 4.7GHz. I would get rid of the dust filter if you can. I vacuum my case and rads out every 2-3 months, no big deal.


What do you mean "only 8 phase"? Why would I need more?









I think it's fine. I don't know which reading is for the VRM in HWMonitor, but AISuite says it reached a max of 51C after about an hour of BF4. Max temp on my core was 75C, but it was mostly below that. I'll test it a bit and report back. I think I've seen 60C for the VRM once, but I can't remember correctly. Aren't these things supposed to be able to go over 100C without breaking a sweat? Not to mention that I don't think they even have enough time to heat up at 4.8GHz. It crashes too soon most of the time.









Getting rid of the dust filter... I don't know man. It's too convenient for me to get rid of it. And it's not even the filter itself that's the problem, it's the metallic mesh that covers it. I was thinking about modding that, cutting a little of it in some shape so that it looks good and lets my system breathe. I'll see about that in the future.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Two comments, because I'm in a hurry now:
> 
> 1) You should not lower the speed of H110's pump. It should always run at full speed, so at 1500 RPM. I am talking about the Corsair H110. In my system this pump is completely inaudible! I mean, when shutting down all the rest of my system's fans, PSU's fan included, and I set my 2 Noctua Industrial fans - see sig_rig - at around 500 RPM, I cannot hear the pump at all. Not even when approaching my ear close to it! IF you find it noisy in your system, you should perhaps contact Corsair's exceptional technical support.
> 
> 2) In my Air 540 chassis I have my AIO at the top side, exhausting air, in a Push setup. Push-Pull in this setup saved me only 2 - 3C maximum, which does not worth the hustle.


I know I should not lower the speed. I just tested it out of curiosity. I have it set to 100% speed so that it gets a full 12V. I'm even thinking of getting a 3-pin fan header to molex converter so that I can hook it up to my PSU directly. I would contact Corsair, but I think I'm out of warrantly.









As for point #2... I see. Maybe I will test with my existing fans before I fork out 30+€ for an extra pair. I was just thinking that there would be a bigger difference seeing as I'm using slower fans. Maybe I'll get a couple Noctua industrial fans, set them to 100% and wear noise canceling headphones around the house all day.


----------



## Sky1683

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> What do you mean "only 8 phase"? Why would I need more?


More phases give you more OC capability. For Example my motherboard has 12 Phases, but it has a traditional Realtek audio Soundchip...
But back to the point a 12 Phase or a 10 Phase is preferably better for overclocking.

EDIT: Forgot to tell that those phases are POWER phases hence the relavance to overclocking.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> ...
> 
> Maybe I'll get a couple Noctua industrial fans, set them to 100% and wear noise canceling headphones around the house all day.


Everything depends from the setup and the usage. In my system + environment + usage I set the following (first) rule in my BIOS: CPU fans up to 30% as long as CPU temp <=50C. They always run at around 630 RPM. Twelve hour average (HWiNFO64) = 631 RPM, on a regular day.

IF your AIO is more than three years old you should perhaps consider purchasing a new one.


----------



## Sky1683

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> IF your AIO is more than three years old you should perhaps consider purchasing a new one.


I +1 that ^


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sky1683*
> 
> More phases give you more OC capability. For Example my motherboard has 12 Phases, but it has a traditional Realtek audio Soundchip...
> But back to the point a 12 Phase or a 10 Phase is preferably better for overclocking.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to tell that those phases are POWER phases hence the relavance to overclocking.


Yeah, I know what phases are and I know what they do. I just fail to see why I would need more for a mere 4.7GHz overclock. I mean, yeah, stable power delivery and such is great, but I think what I'm doing here hardly pushes the power delivery. People with simpler boards have pushed far better overclocks, so it's 99% my CPU to blame, if not 100%.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Everything depends from the setup and the usage. In my system + environment + usage I set the following (first) rule in my BIOS: CPU fans up to 30% as long as CPU temp <=50C. They always run at around 630 RPM. Twelve hour average (HWiNFO64) = 631 RPM, on a regular day.
> 
> IF your AIO is more than three years old you should perhaps consider purchasing a new one.


It has a 3 year warranty? I thought it was 1 or 2 years. If it's 3 I'm in warranty, great.

Mine is set up in a similar fashion, but even lower.









On another note, I just ran OCCT using 4.7GHz at 1.32V and my cache at 40x and 1.195V. It crashed after 12 minutes. With the same settings and cache at 1.175V it crashed in just under three. What the hell is going on here...

Anyways, in that OCCT run my VRMs went up to 54C. Removing the dust filter resulted in about 2-3C difference. Max was 88C for the package and one of the cores with the filter on, and 86C with the filter off. Disappointing to say the least.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> It has a 3 year warranty? I thought it was 1 or 2 years. If it's 3 I'm in warranty, great.


I think that it has 5 years warranty but perhaps it depends from where you've purchased it.


----------



## Sky1683

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Yeah, I know what phases are and I know what they do. I just fail to see why I would need more for a mere 4.7GHz overclock. I mean, yeah, stable power delivery and such is great, but I think what I'm doing here hardly pushes the power delivery. People with simpler boards have pushed far better overclocks, so it's 99% my CPU to blame, if not 100%.
> It has a 3 year warranty? I thought it was 1 or 2 years. If it's 3 I'm in warranty, great.


I think its the CPU too. Your Rad seems alright but just those noises.


----------



## Sky1683

I squeezed out

CPU Core 48x
CPU Cache 45x
CPU VCore 1.246V
and 1.800 at Input Voltage
anything else I should try to get? please let me know I am here at the "end game" and a bit confused


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sky1683*
> 
> I squeezed out
> 
> CPU Core 48x
> CPU Cache 45x
> CPU VCore 1.246V
> and 1.800 at Input Voltage
> anything else I should try to get? please let me know I am here at the "end game" and a bit confused


Maybe try to push your memory a bit. I know the performance increase will be small, but so is the performance increase from overclocking the cache. So I say go for it. Just crank that voltage up, give it some VCCSA and see how far you can go. You have a great chip anyway, so it may do well with the memory too.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sky1683*
> 
> More phases give you more OC capability. For Example my motherboard has 12 Phases, but it has a traditional Realtek audio Soundchip...
> But back to the point a 12 Phase or a 10 Phase is preferably better for overclocking.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to tell that those phases are POWER phases hence the relavance to overclocking.


I didnt think any Z97 boards have anything more than 8 true power phases correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Sky1683

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sky1683*
> 
> More phases give you more OC capability. For Example my motherboard has 12 Phases, but it has a traditional Realtek audio Soundchip...
> But back to the point a 12 Phase or a 10 Phase is preferably better for overclocking.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to tell that those phases are POWER phases hence the relavance to overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt think any Z97 boards have anything more than 8 true power phases correct me if im wrong.
Click to expand...

The ASrock motherboard I am using actually has 12 or 10 I dunno I will count them and let you know. Yeah 2 of them are usually memory phases kinda weird.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sky1683*
> 
> The ASrock motherboard I am using actually has 12 or 10 I dunno I will count them and let you know. Yeah 2 of them are usually memory phases kinda weird.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


If your refering to Asrock Z97 extreme 6 it is only a 6 phase doubler not true 12 phase.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sky1683*
> 
> I squeezed out
> 
> CPU Core 48x
> CPU Cache 45x
> CPU VCore 1.246V
> and 1.800 at Input Voltage
> anything else I should try to get? please let me know I am here at the "end game" and a bit confused


Go for 49x


----------



## Sky1683

http://www.overclock.net/t/1490142/z97-vrm-info

thats what you meant?

Yeah I got a "doubler" I don't even know whats the difference between true and doubler lol


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> I didnt think any Z97 boards have anything more than 8 true power phases correct me if im wrong.


I didn't believe you at first, but according to *this spreadsheet* you are 100% correct.


----------



## Sky1683

4.9 sounds crazy D: I dunno if I should try... I am stressing right now for 3hrs already those Settings up there...
Only difference Voltage is at 1.244







Vcore that is.

Does anyone know how to get those "Power saving" stuff? I dont know the terms CIE and etc... What are those?
You know so it doesnt draw that much power unless it needs to?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sky1683*
> 
> 4.9 sounds crazy D: I dunno if I should try... I am stressing right now for 3hrs already those Settings up there...
> Only difference Voltage is at 1.244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vcore that is.
> 
> Does anyone know how to get those "Power saving" stuff? I dont know the terms CIE and etc... What are those?
> You know so it doesnt draw that much power unless it needs to?


I can only hit 47x at 1.25v, I m at 48x at 1.300v right now. I bet you can do 49x at the same voltage, depending on temps of course.

For power, just enabled C states and EIST in BIOS, then use Maximum Performance in your Windows power modes, but modify it so your CPU minimum state is at 5%.


----------



## Sky1683

I have overclocked it... Stressing it now...
49x Core
45x Cache
And 1.25V








I had to crank it up to 1.25 from 1.245V but I hope it doesnt damage anything


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sky1683*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1490142/z97-vrm-info
> 
> thats what you meant?
> 
> Yeah I got a "doubler" I don't even know whats the difference between true and doubler lol


If my 300€+ Maximus VII Formula had fewer phases than any other top spec board, I'd be really pissed, even if it meant nothing. Feels good to know that wasn't the case to be honest.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sky1683*
> 
> I have overclocked it... Stressing it now...
> 49x Core
> 45x Cache
> And 1.25V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to crank it up to 1.25 from 1.245V but I hope it doesnt damage anything


Sweet mother of God. I hate you guys. That's envy right there.









On another note, when using OCCT should I use the OCCT test or the Linpack test? If Linpack is better, should I even enable AVX? Reason I'm asking is, everything seems stable after 4 hours of Asus' RealBench but 10 minutes of OCCT and it crashes. Seriously, it's getting annoying. I don't know if it's my system that is unstable or OCCT's problem. Maybe it's the temps? It does approach 90C after all...

Maybe I'll just trust RealBench and verify by gaming. 4 hour sessions of BF4 does put quite a lot of stress to the thing.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> If my 300€+ Maximus VII Formula had fewer phases than any other top spec board, I'd be really pissed, even if it meant nothing. Feels good to know that wasn't the case to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet mother of God. I hate you guys. That's envy right there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, when using OCCT should I use the OCCT test or the Linpack test? If Linpack is better, should I even enable AVX? Reason I'm asking is, everything seems stable after 4 hours of Asus' RealBench but 10 minutes of OCCT and it crashes. Seriously, it's getting annoying. I don't know if it's my system that is unstable or OCCT's problem. Maybe it's the temps? It does approach 90C after all...
> 
> Maybe I'll just trust RealBench and verify by gaming. 4 hour sessions of BF4 does put quite a lot of stress to the thing.


Don't rely on just one stress test use multiple stress tests ie:realbench,occt,aida64,ibt etc...
From memory your mobo has 8 true phases which is as good as it gets, still Asrock Z97 extreme 6 is a great board regardless of the fact it has 6 true phases,it mostly comes down to the silicon lottery.


----------



## Sky1683

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> If my 300€+ Maximus VII Formula had fewer phases than any other top spec board, I'd be really pissed, even if it meant nothing. Feels good to know that wasn't the case to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet mother of God. I hate you guys. That's envy right there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, when using OCCT should I use the OCCT test or the Linpack test? If Linpack is better, should I even enable AVX? Reason I'm asking is, everything seems stable after 4 hours of Asus' RealBench but 10 minutes of OCCT and it crashes. Seriously, it's getting annoying. I don't know if it's my system that is unstable or OCCT's problem. Maybe it's the temps? It does approach 90C after all...
> 
> Maybe I'll just trust RealBench and verify by gaming. 4 hour sessions of BF4 does put quite a lot of stress to the thing.


I had crashes in several places.
1st being
49x Core
1.26
2nd
49x Core
1.275
And now I am gonna stress
49x Core but with 1.28V

tbh even if I achieve this I wont keep it that high I mean I wanna have this PC for as much time as I can specially with this kind of CPU lol.
Temps had spikes to 82 and 80 Max at 49x Core
before Temps were all below 80.

I have never tried OCCT maybe I should try.
This is my 1st Overclock never overclocked any PC before hehe


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sky1683*
> 
> I had crashes in several places.
> 1st being
> 49x Core
> 1.26
> 2nd
> 49x Core
> 1.275
> And now I am gonna stress
> 49x Core but with 1.28V
> 
> tbh even if I achieve this I wont keep it that high I mean I wanna have this PC for as much time as I can specially with this kind of CPU lol.
> Temps had spikes to 82 and 80 Max at 49x Core
> before Temps were all below 80.
> 
> I have never tried OCCT maybe I should try.
> This is my 1st Overclock never overclocked any PC before hehe


If you can achieve 4.9Ghz stable at 1.3V or under your doing really well.


----------



## Sky1683

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> If you can achieve 4.9Ghz stable at 1.3V or under your doing really well.


Says the guy who achieved 5.0 at 1.285 D:
Btw the Uncore shall I keep it at 4.5?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sky1683*
> 
> Says the guy who achieved 5.0 at 1.285 D:
> Btw the Uncore shall I keep it at 4.5?


If it is stable there is no reason to not keep it at x45 but if you are not stable try to drop the uncore to x40. FYI a phase doubler on a vrm takes the pwm signal and splits it into two but also halves the switching frequency.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sky1683*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> If you can achieve 4.9Ghz stable at 1.3V or under your doing really well.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who achieved 5.0 at 1.285 D:
> Btw the Uncore shall I keep it at 4.5?
Click to expand...

I'd lower the cache if I were you. Try to see how far you can push your core with your cache at stock and then try overclocking the cache. 4.9 isn't out of the realm of possibility.

EDIT : Going crazy here. Tested my CPU with the same settings with 4 hours of Realbench stress test, a few runs of the Realbench benchmark, some Cinebench and then an hour and a half of OCCT Linpack non-AVX (AVX enabled Linpack caused my temps to go goddamn crazy, reaching 95+C within the first seconds of the first starting to really stress the CPU). It passed no problem. I even played some BF4. Still, no problem. Then, with the exact same settings I run normal OCCT AND IT CRASHED! In 3 minutes or so! Like what the hell. I even tried setting all my power delivery settings to extreme (I have Asus' optimized defaults there) and tried again, still no joy. What's up with OCCT?

Only thing that I see different is that normal OCCT gives about 5-10C higher temps than the other stress tests and the power consumption (according to HWMonitor, however unreliable it may be) is about 10W higher in both the package and IA cores (Whatever those are). Could it have something to do with power delivery? I highly doubt that's the problem, but I'm running out of ideas here. Sure, OCCT is more taxing, but we're talking about huge differences in stability. I'm almost sure something's not right.

If someone can throw any ideas to the table before I punch through my screen, I'd be eternally grateful.


----------



## Sky1683

49x Core
45x Cache

at 1.3V
1hr 35mins down
I am worried about Voltage... Isnt that a bit too high?

EDIT:
Crashed at 3hrs.
I will stick to the stats I got for now
48x Core
45x Cache
1.245 VCore


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sky1683*
> 
> 49x Core
> 45x Cache
> 
> at 1.3V
> 1hr 35mins down
> I am worried about Voltage... Isnt that a bit too high?
> 
> EDIT:
> Crashed at 3hrs.
> I will stick to the stats I got for now
> 48x Core
> 45x Cache
> 1.245 VCore


I wouldnt be too worried about 1.3Vcore thats fine for 24/7 use since you aren't quite stable drop your cache ratio to 40 and leave your core at 49. Should help stabilize things.


----------



## rfarmer

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/delid-your-cpu-with-the-delid-die-mate.html

Tool to delid your cpu, quite ingenious.


----------



## AcMtyMx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/delid-your-cpu-with-the-delid-die-mate.html
> 
> Tool to delid your cpu, quite ingenious.


looks easy and safe


----------



## vasyltheonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcMtyMx*
> 
> looks easy and safe


Is there any news on what it'll cost?


----------



## AcMtyMx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasyltheonly*
> 
> Is there any news on what it'll cost?


The video date is Nov 10, so i don´t think is available yet
They say "Soon available at caseking.de"


----------



## AcMtyMx

Can anyone see my oc and tell me if there is something wrong, or that could improve?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcMtyMx*
> 
> Can anyone see my oc and tell me if there is something wrong, or that could improve?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are you eventually going to move the OC to your bios? I'm using the UD5H-BK. Great motherboard. If you need help with the bios settings ill let you know what I did.

47Ghz at 1.265v is about what I had. Not sure if you can improve that using the bios for OC or not, but I think its worth a shot if you can get a lower Vcore. You may be able to lower your input voltage too, but that doesn't seem to affect temps at all. You could also most likely get your uncore up to 42x too.

All in all, not a bad OC you have there.


----------



## AcMtyMx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Are you eventually going to move the OC to your bios? I'm using the UD5H-BK. Great motherboard. If you need help with the bios settings ill let you know what I did.
> 
> 47Ghz at 1.265v is about what I had. Not sure if you can improve that using the bios for OC or not, but I think its worth a shot if you can get a lower Vcore. You may be able to lower your input voltage too, but that doesn't seem to affect temps at all. You could also most likely get your uncore up to 42x too.
> 
> All in all, not a bad OC you have there.


Thanks!!

Well, i tested settings on bios and this version of XTU by Gigabyte, and had same results, i think my oc is more stable on XTU.

As you see i am rookie, to me this XTU works fine, maybe some others owners want to test

i don´t need 4.7 all time, only to my work, with profiles it´s easy change the oc, also can change automatic by custom needs

today very simple changes, core voltage offset +37
cache voltage offset +125
and take ram, from 11-12-11-30-CR2 to 10-11-10-24 CR1

Btw, obviously some settings not are on this software.

here some pictures of my basic settings in bios, all other settings are auto.

    

About the temps, i still working on my Modd of the little Seidon 120XL










*yea! is thing of laugh...!!*


----------



## CL3P20

for those attempting to 'tune' input voltage:

How to figure out when input needs to go up - Using any clock speed and required vcore, run your most intensive CPU stress test with CPU-Z open to monitor vcore. What is important to watch is the amount of voltage droop from BIOS->OS->stress test.

If you are using 1.2vcore BIOS.. and see 1.2vcore in OS, as well - under stress test, vcore should not droop more than ~.03v = OK

If you are using 1.2vcore BIOS.. and see 1.17vcore in OS, under stress test vcore is still within ~.03v of set value = still OK

Once vcore starts to 'wander' more than this though - you should test raising Input voltage by .05v to see if your displayed vcore droop diminishes. Once you find the amount of input to keep your vcore stable - You can go back to focusing on increasing clock speed and vcore as needed.

Many failed OC's are from folks pushing vcore too high, without enough input voltage. *As well - if you are looking for +4.6ghz clocks for daily use, its wise to manually set your power options for power saving, PWM switching rate. These settings have nothing to do with RAM or Uncore.. so dont bother touching SA, chipset, DRAM volts until you start tuning RAM divider and Uncore.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> for those attempting to 'tune' input voltage:
> 
> How to figure out when input needs to go up - Using any clock speed and required vcore, run your most intensive CPU stress test with CPU-Z open to monitor vcore. What is important to watch is the amount of voltage droop from BIOS->OS->stress test.
> 
> If you are using 1.2vcore BIOS.. and see 1.2vcore in OS, as well - under stress test, vcore should not droop more than ~.03v = OK
> If you are using 1.2vcore BIOS.. and see 1.17vcore in OS, under stress test vcore is still within ~.03v of set value = still OK
> 
> Once vcore starts to 'wander' more than this though - you should test raising Input voltage by .05v to see if your displayed vcore droop diminishes. Once you find the amount of input to keep your vcore stable - You can go back to focusing on increasing clock speed and vcore as needed.
> 
> Many failed OC's are from folks pushing vcore too high, without enough input voltage. *As well - if you are looking for +4.6ghz clocks for daily use, its wise to manually set your power options for power saving, PWM switching rate. These settings have nothing to do with RAM or Uncore.. so dont bother touching SA, chipset, DRAM volts until you start tuning RAM divider and Uncore.


Great Info!


----------



## oz120

Is this any good on a crappy AIO?



That is the screenshot from XTU that I have been playing with to OC.


----------



## oz120

Is this good?

I am currently using a crappy 120mm AIO with plans to upgrade to a D15 or custom loop in the future.


That is the screen grab of my current setup in XTU. I do how ever plan to move this oc to the bios in the near future.


Desk setup


Interior of case.


----------



## emsj86

so this is an idea what I am running 480 up too 360 up front. 4790k 4.7 at 1.28v. Now occt gets me up to 72 hottest a core. I feel line I should have better temps. Any thoughts ? Maybe just a possible candidate for deliding


----------



## benjamen50

Ok so I found out my GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK is faulty. I have a backup motherboard which is a G1-Sniper-M5 but the bios Version is too old to support my has well refresh cpu. How do I go on about updating the bios. Is the only way to update the bios by getting a older cpu?

Going to rma the faulty motherboard by the way.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Ok so I found out my GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK is faulty. I have a backup motherboard which is a G1-Sniper-M5 but the bios Version is too old to support my has well refresh cpu. How do I go on about updating the bios. Is the only way to update the bios by getting a older cpu?
> 
> Going to rma the faulty motherboard by the way.


You can only update bios a chip prior to Haswell refresh i had some issues with my GA-Z87X-UD4 and decided to replace it while i could with a Asus Maximus VII Hero much better board and bios than Gigabyte in my opinion.


----------



## v1ral

I was testing with occt and my pc restarted or I think it did, what would this indicate?


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I was testing with occt and my pc restarted or I think it did, what would this indicate?


reboot without a blue screen is almost always a power issue. not enough power mostly. either you're very undervolted or your cpu is getting dirty power from a bad psu/motherboard (it usually is just undervolting, in the extreme it's due to poor quality parts)


----------



## oz120

Seems like when I RMAed my last chip they sent me something not so nice. The last one ran amazingly with low temps on my crappy cooler master 120mm AIO got it up to 4.5GHz at 1.22v and temps never went past 67C. This chip is a little different, 4.3GHz 1.19v and temps close in on 70C very quickly. I would delid it but this is currently my workhorse for everything I do.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> reboot without a blue screen is almost always a power issue. not enough power mostly. either you're very undervolted or your cpu is getting dirty power from a bad psu/motherboard (it usually is just undervolting, in the extreme it's due to poor quality parts)


well that's unfortunate to hear.
I have an EVGA 850 G non-G2 model, would that be something I should change soon? Or is it just my motherboard?


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> well that's unfortunate to hear.
> I have an EVGA 850 G non-G2 model, would that be something I should change soon? Or is it just my motherboard?


I've had reboot without bluescreen before. This is usually solved by increasing one of the voltages in the BIOS, provided you have an CPU overclock.

Luckily I have a laptop to use while my desktop is out of order.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I've had reboot without bluescreen before. This is usually solved by increasing one of the voltages in the BIOS, provided you have an CPU overclock.
> 
> Luckily I have a laptop to use while my desktop is out of order.


+1 Lack of Vcore or VCCIN not PSU problem


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oz120*
> 
> Seems like when I RMAed my last chip they sent me something not so nice. The last one ran amazingly with low temps on my crappy cooler master 120mm AIO got it up to 4.5GHz at 1.22v and temps never went past 67C. This chip is a little different, 4.3GHz 1.19v and temps close in on 70C very quickly. I would delid it but this is currently my workhorse for everything I do.


If remounting doesn't help then delid is surely warranted.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> +1 Lack of Vcore or VCCIN not PSU problem


agree, it's almost always an undervolt issue.

i just was listing ALL of the possible causes, bad power/motherboard are certainly on the list of causes. just undervolted cpu is USUALLY the actual cause.


----------



## Cannonkill

Do you guys think that these temps are ok for the clock and voltage?
4.5GHz at 1.25v with temps in the mid to high 70's and 4.3 at 1.15v at low 60's
this is on a h100i with the stock vans at 60% and the pump at level 2


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> Do you guys think that these temps are ok for the clock and voltage?
> 4.5GHz at 1.25v with temps in the mid to high 70's and 4.3 at 1.15v at low 60's
> this is on a h100i with the stock vans at 60% and the pump at level 2


If you are running a 4790k, at 1.25v you should be closer to 4.6-4.7GHz. Are those temps stressing or gaming or what?


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> If you are running a 4790k, at 1.25v you should be closer to 4.6-4.7GHz. Are those temps stressing or gaming or what?


they are stress testing. And I just put in 1.25 for 4.5 just to make it stable with overvolt. It crashed at 1.2 I think.


----------



## tolis626

Stupid question in my quest to make my CPU stable at a lower voltage. Should I max out all my power delivery settings? I mean, I had my current capability at 120-130% with max being 140%, but the BIOS showed this in red. Red, I think means it's extreme or something. Also, "CPU power thermal control" is at 120C by default and goes all the way to 140C. Should I just max this out too? And what about phase control? Should I leave it at Asus's default or what?

Other than that, is there any power delivery setting that might be hurting my stability? Maybe Intel stuff that are in the CPU tab in the BIOS? I dunno, never delved that deep into these things.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> they are stress testing. And I just put in 1.25 for 4.5 just to make it stable with overvolt. It crashed at 1.2 I think.


If thats the case, your temps are fine. I was hitting ~80c using the h90 at a similar voltage but higher mult.


----------



## $ilent

Evening all

Im lookng to trade my 4.7Ghz @ 1.300 v delidded 4790k for a 4670k or 4690k. I have a listing up here on OCN for a few days before Ill put it up on ebay. Please PM me if interested or check out the listing here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1581074/uk-f-t-my-delidded-4790k-for-your-4670k-cash/0_100

Thanks


----------



## DJLRADEON

hello all
first excuse me for bad english and than this is my settings :
i have an i5 4690k powred by a gigabyte z97 gaming 5 with f5 bios
- case: cm storm trooper
_Os : windows 10 pro 64 bit updated
_cpu cooler: corsair h110 i gt
_ram: 16 go corsair vengence 2400 mhz xmp 1.65 volt default
_gc: gigabyte gtx 980 g1 gaming
_ssd: samsung 840 pro 128 go + ssd: samsung 840 pro 512 go+hdd 2to
_psu: cm silent pro m2 1000 watt
My oc stable setting are:
cpu 4.5 ghz with 1.26 vcore value on bios
cpu vrin override 2.052
cpu ring 1.19
ram with xmp profile 2400 mhz 1.65v default value
the probleme i get 72° when stress with aida64 or ixu (intel xtremeutility) on balanced mod of the corsair h110i gt
if i decrease vcore or some other voltage value it's crash (not stable)
any one have an idea or better solution?


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJLRADEON*
> 
> hello all
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> first excuse me for bad english and than this is my settings :
> i have an i5 4690k powred by a gigabyte z97 gaming 5 with f5 bios
> - case: cm storm trooper
> _Os : windows 10 pro 64 bit updated
> _cpu cooler: corsair h110 i gt
> _ram: 16 go corsair vengence 2400 mhz xmp 1.65 volt default
> _gc: gigabyte gtx 980 g1 gaming
> _ssd: samsung 840 pro 128 go + ssd: samsung 840 pro 512 go+hdd 2to
> _psu: cm silent pro m2 1000 watt
> My oc stable setting are:
> cpu 4.5 ghz with 1.26 vcore value on bios
> cpu vrin override 2.052
> cpu ring 1.19
> ram with xmp profile 2400 mhz 1.65v default value
> 
> 
> the probleme i get 72° when stress with aida64 or ixu (intel xtremeutility) on *balanced mod of the corsair h110i gt*
> if i decrease vcore or some other voltage value it's crash (not stable)
> any one have an idea or better solution?


I really don't know much about the corsair cooler, but have you tried remounting the cooler to the CPU? Is it different if you set the cooler to performance mode?


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJLRADEON*
> 
> hello all
> first excuse me for bad english and than this is my settings :
> i have an i5 4690k powred by a gigabyte z97 gaming 5 with f5 bios
> - case: cm storm trooper
> _Os : windows 10 pro 64 bit updated
> _cpu cooler: corsair h110 i gt
> _ram: 16 go corsair vengence 2400 mhz xmp 1.65 volt default
> _gc: gigabyte gtx 980 g1 gaming
> _ssd: samsung 840 pro 128 go + ssd: samsung 840 pro 512 go+hdd 2to
> _psu: cm silent pro m2 1000 watt
> My oc stable setting are:
> cpu 4.5 ghz with 1.26 vcore value on bios
> cpu vrin override 2.052
> cpu ring 1.19
> ram with xmp profile 2400 mhz 1.65v default value
> the probleme i get 72° when stress with aida64 or ixu (intel xtremeutility) on balanced mod of the corsair h110i gt
> if i decrease vcore or some other voltage value it's crash (not stable)
> any one have an idea or better solution?


You're getting 72C and you're complaining? I'm happy if I don't hit 85C here.









Seriously though, 72C is fine for any modern Intel processor. These things can work at like 100C (Not recemmended, but still). Maybe you've had older Intel CPUs or maybe AMD CPUs. These run at lower temperatures and yeah, 72C would be high. Not the case with Haswell. If anything, you have headroom for overclocking. Generally, I say 85C is the max you should be getting. Maybe 80C. If you're not passing 85C during stress testing, you will NEVER pass it during normal use. So don't worry about it.









What I would do is reduce that Input voltage (VRIN). 2.05V is high and you don't actually need it for 4.5GHz. I'd say leave it at about 1.8V. If you're getting instabilities it may be your RAM, but that's a whole other story.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJLRADEON*
> 
> hello all
> first excuse me for bad english and than this is my settings :
> i have an i5 4690k powred by a gigabyte z97 gaming 5 with f5 bios
> - case: cm storm trooper
> _Os : windows 10 pro 64 bit updated
> _cpu cooler: corsair h110 i gt
> _ram: 16 go corsair vengence 2400 mhz xmp 1.65 volt default
> _gc: gigabyte gtx 980 g1 gaming
> _ssd: samsung 840 pro 128 go + ssd: samsung 840 pro 512 go+hdd 2to
> _psu: cm silent pro m2 1000 watt
> My oc stable setting are:
> cpu 4.5 ghz with 1.26 vcore value on bios
> cpu vrin override 2.052
> cpu ring 1.19
> ram with xmp profile 2400 mhz 1.65v default value
> the probleme i get 72° when stress with aida64 or ixu (intel xtremeutility) on balanced mod of the corsair h110i gt
> if i decrease vcore or some other voltage value it's crash (not stable)
> any one have an idea or better solution?


What is your ring multiplier?

72C is fine for stress testing and sounds about right for the numbers you give, but 45x at 1.26V is about one multiplier below average for a 4690k. Only way to improve temps would be to turn up the fans on the cooler. Really though you shouldn't need this for gaming which is a less consistent load - but for stress testing the load is constant and after ~15 minutes the water temps rise quite a bit.

Is the AIO on intake or exhaust?


----------



## killkernel

Hello guys, these are two new puppies with i'm toying at the moment...



and



Two different batches, one from Vietnam (first) and the other from Malaysia.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> Hello guys, these are two new puppies with i'm toying at the moment...
> 
> Two different batches, one from Vietnam (first) and the other from Malaysia.


What the hell? Where does everyone here get these stellar overclockers? I want one too.
















Would you mind posting more detailed settings? I mostly care about VCCIN because I'm testing that right now and want to see how it is for others.


----------



## GeneO

Finally broke down and got a 4790k with the Microcenter sale today. Great deal @ $260. Hell of a lot better than my 4770k, which was crapping out, and I could only get 4.3 GHz on it @ 1.3 V.

With default settings and only tweaking the adaptive offset on this chip, I can get 4.5 GHz @ 1.184V core load and 68c and 4.6 GHz @ 1.216V / 80c. I think I can do a better job on the TIM and get better temps.

This chips is from Vietnam, batch X529B160, using CPU microcode 19h, which I found to be the best for OC Haswell. Stress is prime 95 27.9 with FFT 1344/1344 and all of memory.

Really happy with it so far.

.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Finally broke down and got a 4790k with the Microcenter sale today. Great deal @ $260. Hell of a lot better than my 4770k, which was crapping out, and I could only get 4.3 GHz on it @ 1.3 V.
> 
> With default settings and only tweaking the adaptive offset on this chip, I can get 4.5 GHz @ 1.184V core load and 68c and 4.6 GHz @ 1.216V / 80c. I think I can do a better job on the TIM and get better temps.
> 
> This chips is from Vietnam, batch X529B160, using CPU microcode 19h, which I found to be the best for OC Haswell. Stress is prime 95 27.9 with FFT 1344/1344 and all of memory.
> 
> Really happy with it so far.
> 
> .


Where do you find the cpu microcode numbers? CPUZ?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Where do you find the cpu microcode numbers? CPUZ?


AIDA64, but I loaded them in the BIOS so knew what they were.

Doh! I just looked in AIDA64 and it is at 1Eh.

EDIT:

I verified that the last BIOS I flashed had 19h. Microsoft must have had a patch that loads the latest 1Eh at boot.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> What the hell? Where does everyone here get these stellar overclockers? I want one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind posting more detailed settings? I mostly care about VCCIN because I'm testing that right now and want to see how it is for others.


Hello tolis626! I've bought and tested more or less 20 CPUs to find these two and i agree with everyone who appreciate the Silicon Lottery work because the hand-picking of 20 CPU is tiring, especially when you have to sell them...








The VCCIN is 1.84V for these CPUs on an ASRock Z97 OC Formula.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> Hello tolis626! I've bought and tested more or less 20 CPUs to find these two and i agree with everyone who appreciate the Silicon Lottery work because the hand-picking of 20 CPU is tiring, especially when you have to sell them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VCCIN is 1.84V for these CPUs on an ASRock Z97 OC Formula.


If we're talking 20 CPUs, it suddenly doesn't seem that strange to come across two golden samples.









Nice work man, nice work. I would love to do this myself as I do enjoy tinkering with these things, but right now I lack the time and, most importantly, budget. If I could make a small profit to justify the work I did I would already have started, but Greece is a market going to hell so no joy here. I hope it goes better for you, as I know how tiring that can be.









Regarding VCCIN, I have also been posting in the Haswell overcloking thread about it. I've been trying low VCCIN since yesterday and it seems to be working for me... At least it's not less stable than high VCCIN (At least not too high, I seemed to get some nice results with 2+V, but that just seems TOO high for 24/7 use and gives high temps). Right now I'm sitting at 1.55V.

Since I asked in the other thread, I may as well ask here... Do any of you guys trust AIDA64 for testing stability? It seems too easy to pass. Yesterday my system passed 5 hours of full suite AIDA64 stress test with flying colors, but then proceeded to crash in about 22 minutes of RealBench. Maybe I should have rebooted before torturing it further, but sadly I doubt that's the issue. I'd appreciate some thoughts on this. If RealBench fails again, I'll give x264 a go.


----------



## LostParticle

I always run just 5 loops of the x264 Stability Test v2.06 and then I'm done with testing. I then use my computer as I normally do. I never had a crash all these months in non of my O/C profiles. Everything depends from the user's usage, of course. Just my experience.


----------



## nick779

Has anyone had trouble getting their asus z87 system to post with a 4790k?

Everything I've read points to a bios update, but I updated it to a version higher than required when I had my 4670k. Can't get anything out of it, no beep code, no hdd activity, no video, just power on.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Since I asked in the other thread, I may as well ask here... Do any of you guys trust AIDA64 for testing stability? It seems too easy to pass. Yesterday my system passed 5 hours of full suite AIDA64 stress test with flying colors, but then proceeded to crash in about 22 minutes of RealBench. Maybe I should have rebooted before torturing it further, but sadly I doubt that's the issue. I'd appreciate some thoughts on this. If RealBench fails again, I'll give x264 a go.


I just run 15 min of realbench, and if it passes that I do 30min of OCCT:Linpack with 90% memory. Since I'm only gaming, that's good enough for me. If you are going to be 3d-rendering or video compressing, I would run realbench for a few hours at least.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> Has anyone had trouble getting their asus z87 system to post with a 4790k?
> 
> Everything I've read points to a bios update, but I updated it to a version higher than required when I had my 4670k. Can't get anything out of it, no beep code, no hdd activity, no video, just power on.


I take it this is an Asus MB. How did you update the BIOS? Just flashing it won't update the Intel Management Engine firmware, which needs updated to recognize the 4790k. The region of the BIOS with the IME is protected against being updated when you flash the BIOS. You needed to use their Windows BIOS updater tool ,which also manually flashes the IME region. Two things you can do:

1. Put an old chip in. boot up, and reflash with their Windows tool.
2. Remove the 4790K and update the BIOS from a USB stick with their flashback button. if your MB has the flashback feature. Apparently the IME will update if there is no chip in.

.


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> Has anyone had trouble getting their asus z87 system to post with a 4790k?
> 
> Everything I've read points to a bios update, but I updated it to a version higher than required when I had my 4670k. Can't get anything out of it, no beep code, no hdd activity, no video, just power on.
> 
> 
> 
> I take it this is an Asus MB. How did you update the BIOS? Just flashing it won't update the Intel Management Engine firmware, which needs updated to recognize the 4790k. The region of the BIOS with the IME is protected against being updated when you flash the BIOS. You needed to use their Windows BIOS updater tool ,which also manually flashes the IME region. Two things you can do:
> 
> 1. Put an old chip in. boot up, and reflash with their Windows tool.
> 2. Remove the 4790K and update the BIOS from a USB stick with their flashback button. if your MB has the flashback feature. Apparently the IME will update if there is no chip in.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

doing this now. I hope this works ?


----------



## DJLRADEON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> I really don't know much about the corsair cooler, but have you tried remounting the cooler to the CPU? Is it different if you set the cooler to performance mode?


thanx brother but this meen alot of noise (lol) i'm using balanced mode now (2500 rpm the pump and 1000 rpm the two 12cm fans).


----------



## DJLRADEON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> You're getting 72C and you're complaining? I'm happy if I don't hit 85C here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, 72C is fine for any modern Intel processor. These things can work at like 100C (Not recemmended, but still). Maybe you've had older Intel CPUs or maybe AMD CPUs. These run at lower temperatures and yeah, 72C would be high. Not the case with Haswell. If anything, you have headroom for overclocking. Generally, I say 85C is the max you should be getting. Maybe 80C. If you're not passing 85C during stress testing, you will NEVER pass it during normal use. So don't worry about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I would do is reduce that Input voltage (VRIN). 2.05V is high and you don't actually need it for 4.5GHz. I'd say leave it at about 1.8V. If you're getting instabilities it may be your RAM, but that's a whole other story.


thanx brother
i tryed a 1.90 vrin valu but it's crash it isn't stable less than 2.052.


----------



## DJLRADEON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> What is your ring multiplier?
> 
> 72C is fine for stress testing and sounds about right for the numbers you give, but 45x at 1.26V is about one multiplier below average for a 4690k. Only way to improve temps would be to turn up the fans on the cooler. Really though you shouldn't need this for gaming which is a less consistent load - but for stress testing the load is constant and after ~15 minutes the water temps rise quite a bit.
> 
> Is the AIO on intake or exhaust?


thanx brother
the AIO is on intake mode


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I take it this is an Asus MB. How did you update the BIOS? Just flashing it won't update the Intel Management Engine firmware, which needs updated to recognize the 4790k. The region of the BIOS with the IME is protected against being updated when you flash the BIOS. You needed to use their Windows BIOS updater tool ,which also manually flashes the IME region. Two things you can do:
> 
> 1. Put an old chip in. boot up, and reflash with their Windows tool.
> 2. Remove the 4790K and update the BIOS from a USB stick with their flashback button. if your MB has the flashback feature. Apparently the IME will update if there is no chip in.
> 
> .


That was the problem. Booted instantly after using the updater


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nick779*
> 
> That was the problem. Booted instantly after using the updater


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*




Got impatient, quick and dirty 4.5ghz on an H105
Just jumped it to 1.7Vccin, 1.2Vcore, LLC to 50%, all power saving off cache max to 40. My goal is to get to 4.7 but we shall see.

Oddly enough on the standard IBT test it like jumped a multi and showed a max of 4600mhz. Is that anything to worry about?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJLRADEON*
> 
> thanx brother
> i tryed a 1.90 vrin valu but it's crash it isn't stable less than 2.052.


What is your ring/uncore/cache multiplier? Lock it at like 40x.


----------



## v1ral

+1.4x for 4.9Ghz too high?
Im finally getting some "footing" in OCCT at 1.425 with VCCIN at 2.15 uncore is at x35 however....


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> +1.4x for 4.9Ghz too high?
> Im finally getting some "footing" in OCCT at 1.425 with VCCIN at 2.15 uncore is at x35 however....


From what I have read, as long as you stay below 85C while stressing, you are good on voltage. After that, it's really up to your comfort level, but in theory, the harder you push it the shorter the lifespan. As for VCCIN, you may have more luck around 1.55v. For some reason Haswell at higher clocks and vcore is sometimes more stable with a really low input voltage. It's worth a shot.


----------



## tolis626

So. an update in case anyone's interested... I may have had my PC crash over 50 times these past few days, and this is getting too old too fast. So I decided today that I'll leave it semi-stable. So I left it at 4.7GHz core at 1.28V, 44x cache at 1.21V and with a VCCIN of 1.98V. The reasoning behind each of these settings is kinda stupid, but:
- 1.28V for the core is rather random. Anything below 1.305V will crash OCCT in no time, but works somewhat. Not even 1.25V crashes easily in things like CineBench, which is strange cosnidering how far it is from my known stable settings.
- 44x cache and 1.21V VRing... Well, any lower and I seem to be unstable. I've tried 44x 1.2V, 44x 1.15V (least stable I think), 40x 1.2V, 40x 1.15V, 40x 1.1V, 35x 1.15V, 35x 1.1V and even lower. None seem to make any difference, other than 1.21V. Seems to help the core stabilize...? I dunno, seems stupid to me too, but it kind of works, so... Yeah.
- 1.98V Vring... I've tried low and I've tried high VRing. High is usually stable when it works, but it does take quite a lot of VCore to stabilize. Low gets semi-stable at lower VCore but its stability is flaky at best. Over 2V kind of works, but I'm afraid to go that high. So, when monitoring with HWinfo64 I came across an entry for VCCREFIN a at 1.968V. 1.98V VCCIN after droop is 1.968V, so I thought I'd leave it there. Works... So far. Wouldn't know if it didn't to be honest.

As for testing... It survived 30 minutes of RealBench, 2 hours of OCCT Linpack (non-AVX) with 90% memory usage while watching a movie and then about an hour of BF4. It then proceeded to crash after 2 minutes of normal OCCT, but at this point I really can't give a crap. Temps are nice and low, it... kind of works, so for now it stays as it is, as long as it doesn't crash in everyday use.

Some notes :
- I hadn't realized how big of an impact VRing has on temperatures. 44x at 1.21V and 1.15V have a 5-10C delta at the same settings otherwise. Same, but to a smaller degree, goes for VDIMM. 1.65V to 1.6V leads to lower consumption and temps, ever so slightly.
- Haswell isn't a quick "Adjust the multiplier and core voltage and leave it at that" overclocker. Quite far from it. That can work, sure, and it will for most people, but if you take the time to tinker with it properly, its behavior is quite complex and the results can be quite better to quite worse than the quick'n'dirty method.
- It seems there's a lot to do with balancing everything. Getting everything stable on its own and then combining the "stable" settings doesn't work for me.

My question is, how "dangerous" are 1.98V VCCIN and 1.21V VRing? Both seem kind of high, but I've seen people go higher with no problems... I dunno.

Any comments are welcome.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> My question is, how "dangerous" are 1.98V VCCIN and 1.21V VRing? Both seem kind of high, but I've seen people go higher with no problems... I dunno.
> 
> Any comments are welcome.


i7-4790K :

Max CPU Cache Voltage = 1.300V on air or regular AIO
Max CPU Input Voltage = 2.15V on air or a regular AIO (like the H110).
And Max CPU Core Voltage = 1.450V


----------



## tolis626

Yeah, I've seen these numbers around here, but I wouldn't ever run my CPU at 1.45V core, 1.3V cache and 2.15V input. Would you?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Yeah, I've seen these numbers around here, but I wouldn't ever run my CPU at 1.45V core, 1.3V cache and 2.15V input. Would you?


You have asked for what is safe. I gave you the maximums of each, because what is "safe" is pretty subjective. It depends from each person's usage. A user can set a max Vcore of 1.440V in the BIOS to reach a desired overclock of 4.9 or 5.0 GHz, for example, but when using his/hers computer for a week and after taking the Averages from HWiNFO64, these to result in around 1.020V, for example. It depends from how constant your load will be. IF you are planning to constantly load your computer then stay below or equal to 1.3V. Or...you can do as you please, indeed, and just replace your CPU via Intel's Warranty Service or even the Protection Plan, if you own it. Are you trying to be smart, by the way?


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> You have asked for what is safe. I gave you the maximums of each, because what is "safe" is pretty subjective. It depends from each person's usage. A user can set a max Vcore of 1.440V in the BIOS to reach a desired overclock of 4.9 or 5.0 GHz, for example, but when using his/hers computer for a week and after taking the Averages from HWiNFO64, these to result in around 1.020V, for example. It depends from how constant your load will be. IF you are planning to constantly load your computer then stay below or equal to 1.3V. Or...you can do as you please, indeed, and just replace your CPU via Intel's Warranty Service or even the Protection Plan, if you own it.


You're making a fair point here. My PC spends the majority of its time at idle or near idle. So yeah, I wouldn't do that much damage even with high voltages. Hadn't thought about it that way to be honest.

That's not what bugs me though. Core voltage will quickly drop to what? 0.75V at idle? Some stupidly low number anyway. It's cache and input voltages that stay high all day long. These are what kind of worry me, but what the hell? If my CPU gets "damaged" (more like degraded) in 3 years and can't hold a nice overclock or something I'll just underclock it and replace it. It's gonna be old anyway by then. I would hate it if it just dies one day. So long as that doesn't happen and degradation doesn't start as long as Haswell is relevant... I guess I'm ok.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Are you trying to be smart, by the way?


If by that you mean smart-ass and sarcastic to the point of being rude... No, but I do come off that way often. Gotta work on that to be honest. Usually I'm just joking, but I guess I don't always make it clear that that's my intention.









Sorry if it came out like that!


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> You're making a fair point here. My PC spends the majority of its time at idle or near idle. So yeah, I wouldn't do that much damage even with high voltages. Hadn't thought about it that way to be honest.


Yes, you got it, and thank you very much for giving me the opportunity to underline this matter...

You see, lots of us dream of high clocks! I am on my third chip (i7-4790K) right now. I purchased my 1st one, and got Intel's Tuning Protection Plan right away. After realizing that my 1st one could get up to 4.7 GHz and it could not do 4.8 no-matter-what, I replaced it with a second. The second one could do up to 4.8 GHz and it could not do more no-matter-what. Finally, I used Intel's Warranty Service to get my 3rd chip, the one I am now using, which can do 4.9 GHz on all 4 cores, and when it comes to per-core O/C I can do x50 x50 x49 x49.

With what Core voltage, one might ask... I do not give a dime! For 4.9 Ghz I use 1.390V Adaptive in the BIOS. I do not give a dime because everything depends from the load. I do not encode, I do not play PC games, there is nothing stressing my computer. Why not use 1.390V? Will it degrade? I seriously doubt it but even IF it will, I'll manage to do something about it. And you will manage, too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> That's not what bugs me though. Core voltage will quickly drop to what? 0.75V at idle? Some stupidly low number anyway. It's cache and input voltages that stay high all day long. These are what kind of worry me, but what the hell? If my CPU gets "damaged" (more like degraded) in 3 years and can't hold a nice overclock or something I'll just underclock it and replace it. It's gonna be old anyway by then. I would hate it if it just dies one day. So long as that doesn't happen and degradation doesn't start as long as Haswell is relevant... I guess I'm ok.


I do not know exactly what motherboard you have, but from the three Z97 motherboards you see in my sig_rig, only Gigabyte had the problem of not idling the Cache ratio and voltage IF I recall correctly. My ASUS Maximus Hero VII had Min-Max for the Cache ratio, whereas my ASRock Z97 OC Formula, which is the best, idles everything. IF you have a Gigabyte, I'm sorry but that's how it is with the Cache, when taken out of Auto.

The CPU Input Voltage stays at the value set in the BIOS but this is not a problem at all. Remember to enable all C-States in your BIOS, on regular usage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> If by that you mean smart-ass and sarcastic to the point of being rude... No, but I do come off that way often. Gotta work on that to be honest. Usually I'm just joking, but I guess I don't always make it clear that that's my intention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if it came out like that!


Accept, please my apologies, as well, some times on-line written speech can be confusing, especially when not writing in one's native language.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Yes, you got it, and thank you very much for giving me the opportunity to underling this matter...
> 
> You see, lots of us dream of high clocks! I am on my third chip (i7-4790K) right now. I purchased my 1st one, and got Intel's Tuning Protection Plan right away. After realizing the my 1st one could get up to 4.7 GHz and it could not do 4.8 no-matter-what, I replaced it with a second. The second one could do up to 4.8 GHz and it could not do more no-matter-what. Finally, I used Intel's Warranty Service to get my 3rd chip, the one I am now using, which can do 4.9 GHz on all 4 cores, and when it comes to per-core O/C I can do x50 x50 x49 x49.
> 
> With what Core voltage, one might ask... I do not give a dime! For 4.9 Ghz I use 1.390V Adaptive in the BIOS. I do not give a dime because everything depends from the load. I do not encode, I do not play PC games, there is nothing stressing my computer. Why not use 1.390V? Will it degrade? I seriously doubt it but even IF it will, I'll manage to do something about it. And you will manage, too.


Yeah, mine seems to be like your first chip. 4.7GHz comes rather easy (Not so easy to get 100% stable, but it works benchmark-stable from 1.24V and up I think). It's not like I'm not happy with the performance or anything, but I was kind of hoping for higher clocks. Touching that magic 5GHz was my daydream, but nope, not even close. 4.9GHz is out of the question. 4.8GHz... Meh. It needs like 1.4V and still struggles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I do not know exactly what motherboard you have, but from the three Z97 motherboards you see in my sig_rig, only Gigabyte had the problem of not idling the Cache ratio and voltage IF I recall correctly. My ASUS Maximus Hero VII had Min-Max for the Cache ratio, whereas my ASRock Z97 OC Formula, which is the best, idles everything. IF you have a Gigabyte, I'm sorry but that's how it is with the Cache, when taken out of Auto.


I'm using a Maximus VII Formula, so better than the Hero. It has a minimum and maximum cache setting, but I have them both set to 44x. Stupid me, I just realized.









I don't think it scales voltage down too, though. Will have to check and report back. How low should I set my minimum? 35x?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Accept, please my apologies, as well, some times on-line written speech can be confusing, especially when not writing on one's native language.


Apology accepted. It's not like you offended me, so there was no need but still appreciated.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Yeah, mine seems to be like your first chip. 4.7GHz comes rather easy (Not so easy to get 100% stable, but it works benchmark-stable from 1.24V and up I think). It's not like I'm not happy with the performance or anything, but I was kind of hoping for higher clocks. Touching that magic 5GHz was my daydream, but nope, not even close. 4.9GHz is out of the question. 4.8GHz... Meh. It needs like 1.4V and still struggles.
> I'm using a Maximus VII Formula, so better than the Hero. It has a minimum and maximum cache setting, but I have them both set to 44x. Stupid me, I just realized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it scales voltage down too, though. Will have to check and report back. How low should I set my minimum? 35x?
> Apology accepted. It's not like you offended me, so there was no need but still appreciated.


- For the max clocks of your specific chip: is it too late to get Intel's Protection Plan?

- For idling your Cache Voltage:
a. enable all C-States in your BIOS and check again
b. set your Cache V to Adaptive. Then it will idle for sure.

Minimum Cache Ratio: 8 x

PS: I do not recall right now if you should leave a certain C-State on Auto....


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> - For the max clocks of your specific chip: is it too late to get Intel's Protection Plan?
> 
> - For idling your Cache Voltage:
> a. enable all C-States in your BIOS and check again
> b. set your Cache V to Adaptive. Then it will idle for sure.
> 
> Minimum Cache Ratio: 8 x
> 
> PS: I do not recall right now if you should leave a certain C-State on Auto....


It's 3 months too late for an Intel Protection Plan. I was one step from getting one in the summer when my 4.7GHz overclock was just too hot, but I decided against it. Seeing as I'm not particularly lucky, I thought I was probably going to get a worse CPU. I regret it now, but it's too late for tears. I'll make do with what I have. Or I think so...

Regarding cache, I went into the BIOS and I had min and max ratios the same. For over a year, my cache has been running 100%. My CPU still has a cache though, so it seems I'm ok. I just set min to 8 (pressed 0 and it automatically went to 8x, so I left it there) and now it idles properly. Sometimes I'm just dumb.

Anyways, yes, C-states are on auto. It works normally, so no complaint there. 800MHz at idle with next to no power consumption.









Thanks for the help man!


----------



## nick779

So, my 4790k settled on 4.7GHz. Oddly enough its stable for several hours in everything but p95 27.9 1344.

Im at 1.7VCCIN 1.27VCORE

Thoughts?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> It's 3 months too late for an Intel Protection Plan. I was one step from getting one in the summer when my 4.7GHz overclock was just too hot, but I decided against it. Seeing as I'm not particularly lucky, I thought I was probably going to get a worse CPU. I regret it now, but it's too late for tears. I'll make do with what I have. Or I think so...
> 
> Regarding cache, I went into the BIOS and I had min and max ratios the same. For over a year, my cache has been running 100%. My CPU still has a cache though, so it seems I'm ok. I just set min to 8 (pressed 0 and it automatically went to 8x, so I left it there) and now it idles properly. Sometimes I'm just dumb.
> 
> Anyways, yes, C-states are on auto. It works normally, so no complaint there. 800MHz at idle with next to no power consumption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help man!


You are welcome, thank you!

And remember: there is always Intel Warranty Service...
















PS: I recall that they suggested you to run a low Vccin. Dunno if you tried it and had success but if not, try it again and also set your CPU SA offset to -0.1V
This is how I run my 24/7 OC [ASRock Z97 OC Formula]:
Core x47
Cache x 44
Adaptive VCore 1.2V [max in Windows = 1.264V]
Adaptive Cache 1.2V [max in Windows = 1.208V]
Vccin 1.55V [max in Windows = 1.568V]
CPU SA offset -0.1V [constant value in Windows = 0.904V]


----------



## fyzzz

Great info that is being shared here







, made me able to push my cpu further. Testing with 4.7 at 1.24v with 1.55 input, 42 cache with 1.15v at the moment. LLC is at 6, because it gives almost the exact voltage in windows to what i put in bios. Never had core voltage this low and it seems stable (my cpu seems to like lower input voltage). Under Heavy load it hovers around 50c and the temperatures is pretty even across all cores. Will test higher Clock, but it definitely gets trickier over 4.7.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> From what I have read, as long as you stay below 85C while stressing, you are good on voltage. After that, it's really up to your comfort level, but in theory, the harder you push it the shorter the lifespan. As for VCCIN, you may have more luck around 1.55v. For some reason Haswell at higher clocks and vcore is sometimes more stable with a really low input voltage. It's worth a shot.


Haswell or Devil's Canyon?
I have a DC chip, does it really trickle down to DC chips as well *VCCIN*?

I think my chip just can't do 4.9Ghz AT ALL, unless my H220x just can't cool it enough, MAX vcore I've tried was 1.45 in bios and that's when temps go passed 85C but still crash at roughly 6 minutes left till the first run of x264 v2.06 finishes then BSOD.

Is there other settings I should tweak? Mind you I can pass XTU for 8 hours at 1.380 vcore for 4.9Ghz but MY stress test Regime is at least 5 x264 v.206 but I can't even get a single run.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> You are welcome, thank you!
> 
> And remember: there is always Intel Warranty Service...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I recall that they suggested you to run a low Vccin. Dunno if you tried it and had success but if not, try it again and also set your CPU SA offset to -0.1V
> This is how I run my 24/7 OC [ASRock Z97 OC Formula]:
> Core x47
> Cache x 44
> Adaptive VCore 1.2V [max in Windows = 1.264V]
> Adaptive Cache 1.2V [max in Windows = 1.208V]
> Vccin 1.55V [max in Windows = 1.568V]
> CPU SA offset -0.1V [constant value in Windows = 0.904V]


Does the MSI z97 Gaming 7 have settings like these?
Are these suggested settings applied while stress testing or setting up power savings at the final stage of an overclock?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Haswell or Devil's Canyon?
> I have a DC chip, does it really trickle down to DC chips as well *VCCIN*?
> 
> I think my chip just can't do 4.9Ghz AT ALL, unless my H220x just can't cool it enough, MAX vcore I've tried was 1.45 in bios and that's when temps go passed 85C but still crash at roughly 6 minutes left till the first run of x264 v2.06 finishes then BSOD.
> 
> Is there other settings I should tweak? Mind you I can pass XTU for 8 hours at 1.380 vcore for 4.9Ghz but MY stress test Regime is at least 5 x264 v.206 but I can't even get a single run.


DC is Haswell architecture. So yes, the same OC theory applies.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Does the MSI z97 Gaming 7 have settings like these?
> Are these suggested settings applied while stress testing or setting up power savings at the final stage of an overclock?


I am sorry, I have no idea about MSI... In the rest of the motherboards I own I surely apply these settings. Note that I hate my Gigabyte mobo so I do not use it anymore. But on my ASUS and my ASRock surely I can apply them. These are fundamental settings that ought to exist in any Z97 mobo though. Talking here about VCore and Cache V, Adaptive mode, CPU Input V and System Agent V. All of them must have them.

These settings are set and then tested with 5 loops of the x264 V2, my preferable stress testing method. Never betrayed me, never faced any issue. Absolutely no problem in my system, in my environment and under the usage (load) I put my computer. Yours might differ - it might not work for you. Just test and see.

Finally, these settings were originally suggested by the great @Splave and it is a pity and a real loss that we don't see him in these forums any more......
Similarly with @aerotracks...


----------



## h3lp

sorry for my bad english and no skills in overclocking, its my 1st time im trying to do OC on my i7-4790k (cooling : Scythe Mugen 4, mobo: GA-Z97-D3H)
I have several questions that i dont understand. Before you blame me I have read a lot here about OC, Devil Canyon and Z97 chip, BIOS and so on.

1) After making default bios settings, turned off every power savings feature (EIST,c3/c6 and so on), i saw my Vcore = 1.174v ( is it VID right?)
2) Then i started overclocking by turning off hyperthreading and trubo boost mode (is it correct). Increasing CPU clock ration from 40 to 47 (wrong or not?) ,
3) Turned off Vcore auto and set 1.280v for the start, VRin was default at 1.800
4) so i didnt touch CPU PLL Selection, Filter PLL Level and uncore Ratio. Also CPU RING Voltage. (any moves here?)

after that i loaded windows and tryed aida64 stress test , crash after 3/4 mins. added 1.290v Vcore still crashing.

5) what am i missing? also max temp was like 85.
6) Heard its better not to use aida64,prime95 and try to x264 or real bench to stress test system (correct?)

Please give me advices what parameters to tune, to get 4.7 ghz stable









Thank you


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3lp*
> 
> sorry for my bad english and no skills in overclocking, its my 1st time im trying to do OC on my i7-4790k (cooling : Scythe Mugen 4, mobo: GA-Z97-D3H)
> I have several questions that i dont understand. Before you blame me I have read a lot here about OC, Devil Canyon and Z97 chip, BIOS and so on.
> 
> 1) After making default bios settings, turned off every power savings feature (EIST,c3/c6 and so on), i saw my Vcore = 1.174v ( is it VID right?)
> 2) Then i started overclocking by turning off hyperthreading and trubo boost mode (is it correct). Increasing CPU clock ration from 40 to 47 (wrong or not?) ,
> 3) Turned off Vcore auto and set 1.280v for the start, VRin was default at 1.800
> 4) so i didnt touch CPU PLL Selection, Filter PLL Level and uncore Ratio. Also CPU RING Voltage. (any moves here?)
> 
> after that i loaded windows and tryed aida64 stress test , crash after 3/4 mins. added 1.290v Vcore still crashing.
> 
> 5) what am i missing? also max temp was like 85.
> 6) Heard its better not to use aida64,prime95 and try to x264 or real bench to stress test system (correct?)
> 
> Please give me advices what parameters to tune, to get 4.7 ghz stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


No one can give you the exact parameters, other wise we could just share ,rom files.
Read the entire OP here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> You are welcome, thank you!
> 
> And remember: there is always Intel Warranty Service...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I recall that they suggested you to run a low Vccin. Dunno if you tried it and had success but if not, try it again and also set your CPU SA offset to -0.1V
> This is how I run my 24/7 OC [ASRock Z97 OC Formula]:
> Core x47
> Cache x 44
> Adaptive VCore 1.2V [max in Windows = 1.264V]
> Adaptive Cache 1.2V [max in Windows = 1.208V]
> Vccin 1.55V [max in Windows = 1.568V]
> CPU SA offset -0.1V [constant value in Windows = 0.904V]


I'm trying everything now, just in case I get it stable. x264 crashed on me today, so I won't stay with those settings after all. Sigh... :-(

Some questions regarding your settings... Are you sure your system agent voltage offset is - 0.1v and not 0.1v? Mine ends up at about 0.91v, but I have set a +0.1v offset. Is your default voltage 1.0v? Also, what memory speeds and timings are you running? Other than that... It seems reporting voltages in Windows is unreliable at best. On my system, when I set 1.2v for the cache it ends up reporting 1.24-1.25V. Also, core voltage gets reported funny. 1.28v gets reported as 1.282. 1.285v gets reported as 1.287V. 1.284v, 1.289V etc all get reported the same. Like... What? It seems completely random. Some things get overreported, some underreported... I dunno.

Also, is it bad to leave my PC bluescreened for a while? I left it turned on to test with x264 but I tried to log in to it via remote desktop and it's offline. I managed to connect normally before I started testing (started it remotely), so it's not my connection. It's probably BSOD'ed and it didn't reboot (why does it even do that 50% of the time?).

Still, it feels like I'm missing something and it's causing a higher need for increased VCore... Maybe I'm just getting kinda psychotic about it...


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> I'm trying everything now, just in case I get it stable. x264 crashed on me today, so I won't stay with those settings after all. Sigh... :-(
> 
> Some questions regarding your settings... Are you sure your system agent voltage offset is - 0.1v and not 0.1v? Mine ends up at about 0.91v, but I have set a +0.1v offset. Is your default voltage 1.0v? Also, what memory speeds and timings are you running? Other than that... It seems reporting voltages in Windows is unreliable at best. On my system, when I set 1.2v for the cache it ends up reporting 1.24-1.25V. Also, core voltage gets reported funny. 1.28v gets reported as 1.282. 1.285v gets reported as 1.287V. 1.284v, 1.289V etc all get reported the same. Like... What? It seems completely random. Some things get overreported, some underreported... I dunno.
> 
> Also, is it bad to leave my PC bluescreened for a while? I left it turned on to test with x264 but I tried to log in to it via remote desktop and it's offline. I managed to connect normally before I started testing (started it remotely), so it's not my connection. It's probably BSOD'ed and it didn't reboot (why does it even do that 50% of the time?).
> 
> Still, it feels like I'm missing something and it's causing a higher need for increased VCore... Maybe I'm just getting kinda psychotic about it...


It's normal for a manual setting to be higher under load. With 1.360v I hit 1.396v under synthetic loads and 1.370ish encoding video.

What clocks are you trying to get?


----------



## Noufel

Those little devil babies







i have my 4790k set to 4.5 ghz with only 1.18V on the core


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> Those little devil babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have my 4790k set to 4.5 ghz with only 1.18V on the core


Lucky dog you.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Some questions regarding your settings... Are you sure your system agent voltage offset is - 0.1v and not 0.1v? Mine ends up at about 0.91v, but I have set a +0.1v offset. Is your default voltage 1.0v? Also, what memory speeds and timings are you running? Other than that... It seems reporting voltages in Windows is unreliable at best. On my system, when I set 1.2v for the cache it ends up reporting 1.24-1.25V. Also, core voltage gets reported funny. 1.28v gets reported as 1.282. 1.285v gets reported as 1.287V. 1.284v, 1.289V etc all get reported the same. Like... What? It seems completely random. Some things get overreported, some underreported... I dunno.


Yes, I am sure about the values I post








I always double-check them because I do not wish to misinform.

Here are a few screenshots.

My system, BIOS and in Windows, right after loading Optimized Defaults:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








And here is my system right after loading my regular 4.7 GHz oc profile, in which I have reduced my SA by 0.1V. So, we have: 1.008V - 0.1V = 0.908V


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








As you can see, as well, HWiNFO64 is pretty accurate








Of course, the most accurate instrument is a Digital Multimeter. I have one but I cannot use it while I keep my system inside my chassis. I do run an open air rig for a couple of months though and when I do, I use it. Again HWiNFO64 is pretty accurate in my system.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Also, is it bad to leave my PC bluescreened for a while? I left it turned on to test with x264 but I tried to log in to it via remote desktop and it's offline. I managed to connect normally before I started testing (started it remotely), so it's not my connection. It's probably BSOD'ed and it didn't reboot (why does it even do that 50% of the time?).
> 
> Still, it feels like I'm missing something and it's causing a higher need for increased VCore... Maybe I'm just getting kinda psychotic about it...


Pardon me, but do I understand correctly that you are leaving your room / residence while your computer is running a stress test? This is not correct / appropriate to do...


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Pardon me, but do I understand correctly that you are leaving your room / residence while your computer is running a stress test? This is not correct / appropriate to do...


Why not?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Why not?


Because you have to be there to keep an eye on things unless you are very much aware of your chip and system in overall. And unless you have some rules (Alerts) set in HWiNFO64, like I have. An example:

IF Vcore >= 1.400V then reboot computer.

When you're new to OC though, or even running a new chip / motherboard or a new unfamiliar stress test, it is always best to stay there and keep an eye on things.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> It's normal for a manual setting to be higher under load. With 1.360v I hit 1.396v under synthetic loads and 1.370ish encoding video.
> 
> What clocks are you trying to get?


HWinfo is starting to confuse me. VID is different than VCore? And VCore is higher? Does my CPU use VCore or VID? Too much info...









Anyway, I was hoping for 4.8GHz but it's unstable at up to 1.35V and I'm not comfortable with going over that. So 4.7GHz for now. However, I've been thinking about what LostParticle said and thought of going all out to get higher clocks, as I use my PC to game most of the time (Other stuff include surfing the web, watching movies, writing papers, etc and the occassional video encoding job, but I don't really encode videos frequently these days). It's not like I need the performance, but I don't "need" 4.7GHz either, so that's an invalid argument. Decisions are hard...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Yes, I am sure about the values I post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always double-check them because I do not wish to misinform.
> 
> Here are a few screenshots.
> 
> My system, BIOS and in Windows, right after loading Optimized Defaults:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my system right after loading my regular 4.7 GHz oc profile, in which I have reduced my SA by 0.1V. So, we have: 1.008V - 0.1V = 0.908V
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, as well, HWiNFO64 is pretty accurate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, the most accurate instrument is a Digital Multimeter. I have one but I cannot use it while I keep my system inside my chassis. I do run an open air rig for a couple of months though and when I do, I use it. Again HWiNFO64 is pretty accurate in my system.


That's strange... With default settings, my system agent voltage is about 0.81V, I think. Maybe lower. I am running a +0.1V offset and am getting the same voltage as you. My memory is stable, so I don't think it's making a difference, but that's still strange. I'm curious to see what other mobos have as default. I may also try adding more VCCSA and see what happens. It should be safe up to 1.15V anyway, so no worries there.

Anyway, HWInfo is so much more accurate than HWMonitor that it's not even funny. And it monitors EVERYTHING. I had underestimated it to be honest. It does seem to need some more resources (like 1-2% CPU usage) so I turn it off while benchmarking. Other than that, it's ok. Maybe I should disable monitoring for some sensors. I don't need my SSD usage or web usage monitored there.

Also, have I told you that that's a sweet overclock? I'm jealous man...







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Pardon me, but do I understand correctly that you are leaving your room / residence while your computer is running a stress test? This is not correct / appropriate to do...


Yeah, you understood correctly. I know I shouldn't do this, but today was a strange day. I had something urgent come up as soon as I started testing, so I had to leave thinking I'd be gone an hour. I was gone for 6 hours. I also thought my sister would be home, so if I needed to restart or anything, I'd tell her to press the reset button. She wasn't at home when I called, though. I was monitoring the PC via remote desktop every 3-4 minutes or so, so I know it didn't overheat or anything, but I still felt bad knowing it's there, sitting with a BSOD all day long. It's fine, you know, but I felt like I betrayed it.









And I learned my lesson. Not doing that again.

Also, thanks for all your time man. Much aprreciated.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Because you have to be there to keep an eye on things unless you are very much aware of your chip and system in overall. And unless you have some rules (Alerts) set in HWiNFO64, like I have. An example:
> 
> IF Vcore >= 1.400V then reboot computer.
> 
> When you're new to OC though, or even running a new chip / motherboard or a new unfamiliar stress test, it is always best to stay there and keep an eye on things.


It'll throttle eventually.







j/p

@tolis
These are the voltages being fed to the core:


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> It'll throttle eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/p


Mhm! I know!

I peg your pardon though but this is bad practice








I was responding to the guy I quoted. He is new to all this









It is better to apply the good rules from the beginning! If he won't sit next to a stress test to observe a few values in HWiNFO64, always this tool, how then will he learn the difference and the outcome of this specific X stress test in his system? Also, it is not good to leave a PC BSOD-ed or running and running and throttling and running and throttling...and....

Personal and subjective opinions I express, each one can do whatever he/she likes.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Mhm! I know!
> 
> I peg your pardon though but this is bad practice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was responding to the guy I quoted. He is new to all this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is better to apply the good rules from the beginning! If he won't sit next to a stress test to observe a few values in HWiNFO64, always this tool, how then will he learn the difference and the outcome of this specific X stress test in his system? Also, it is not good to leave a PC BSOD-ed or running and running and throttling and running and throttling...and....
> 
> Personal and subjective opinions I express, each one can do whatever he/she likes.


Well, I'm not so new. I've been overclocking stuff for quite a few years, just nothing extreme and it's the first time I'm trying with a modern Intel CPU (And an i7 at that). I've just realized that I've been doing it somewhat wrong all along with this chip. And I usually sound like I'm touching a PC for a first time. Not the case, I assure you.









Believe me, I've sit through hours and hours of stress-testing and benchmarking this past year that I've had this rig. I know when it throttles because of overheating. Not the case here. It only really overheats during Prime95 and AVX-enabled Linpack. Even so, I doubt I've ever seen it extensively throttle (And when it did, I would stop the test anyway). Don't worry about it.









With all that said, and in case anyone that's not very experienced reads all this, I do agree with you. It's not the end of the world if the PC stays BSOD'ed all day long and it probably won't harm it anyway. Neither will thermal-throttling for a few minutes or so. But yes, it is bad practice. Not only because damage will accumulate over time and not happen in an instant (usually, at least), but also because monitoring the system's behavior is half the work. And half the enjoyment, if I may say so.









Now, regarding what white owl said... Vcore on my system usually takes two values for a set VID set in BIOS (Or Asus' AISuite or Intel's XTU, I find those quite useful). For example, I just tried 1.3V and VCore would go back and forth between 1.312V and 1.328V. What's strange is that I think it's the same VCore I get with my working 1.31V VID, but 1.3V crashed (took a while, though). I'll test again in about an hour to verify this, but I think I remember correctly. VRing bounces around more than VCore, but predictably so. Under load it usually takes a value 0.15-0.2V higher than what I set.

For now, I'm trying to watch a movie and I've already crashed 5 times while watching it. This is getting ridiculous, I tell you.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> For now, I'm trying to watch a movie and I've already crashed 5 times while watching it. This is getting ridiculous, I tell you.


Okay, it seems that you are pretty experienced so I wish you Good Luck with your overclocking attempts!









One last question: are you using your computer for other things, as well, while stress testing?! I am not so experienced but I never do that, neither I ever did. I use the x264, 5 loops. They last approx. 40 - 45 minutes. When the computer is running the x264 I do not use it for anything else. I just monitor it with HWiNFO64. By the way, I always run one monitoring tool, not two or more at the same time. In the past when I had an AMD system (FX-8350), I did the same: I was setting Prime95 to run all night long, and I was not using my PC for anything else during stress testing. But perhaps you are using some other, newer, method, who knows...


----------



## white owl

Uninstall AIsuite and XTU.
You will never get anything stable with 2 pieces of software stepping in and ruining what you set manually in the BIOS. I'm surprised your system runs at all.

Avoid GPU OC software too. I couldn't do anything with my GPU with software.

Rules of Overclocking:
1. There are no rules.
2. OC software is bad.

EDIT:
Just knowing you have those installed, I'd do a clean install of Windows.

You only need HWiNFO and stress tests.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay, it seems that you are pretty experienced so I wish you Good Luck with your overclocking attempts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One last question: are you using your computer for other things, as well, while stress testing?! I am not so experienced but I never do that, neither I ever did. I use the x264, 5 loops. They last approx. 40 - 45 minutes. When the computer is running the x264 I do not use it for anything else. I just monitor it with HWiNFO64. By the way, I always run one monitoring tool, not two or more at the same time. In the past when I had an AMD system (FX-8350), I did the same: I was setting Prime95 to run all night long, and I was not using my PC for anything else during stress testing. But perhaps you are using some other, newer, method, who knows...


Well, it's not like I'm a master of hardcore overclocking or anything, but I think I can hold my own.









Thanks pal. I'm going to need that luck here it seems...

Anyway, I agree on using only one monitoring tool. I see no reason it could cause a crash or instability as they read from the same sensors, but if it did I wouldn't be able to diagnose it. So yes, I only use one too, be it HWMonitor or HWiNFO. When it comes to using my PC while stressing... I usually don't use it, but if I do I do things that aren't really that hard on it. Maybe watch a video, read something etc. I've only actually started doing this when I broke my laptop, but it hasn't given me a problem apart from the fact that the PC is painfully slow when running stress tests. I even tested this once and was using the thing all along when I stress tested. No problem at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Uninstall AIsuite and XTU.
> You will never get anything stable with 2 pieces of software stepping in and ruining what you set manually in the BIOS. I'm surprised your system runs at all.
> 
> Avoid GPU OC software too. I couldn't do anything with my GPU with software.
> 
> Rules of Overclocking:
> 1. There are no rules.
> 2. OC software is bad.


I never run them both. I keep AISuite for the fan management. I only use them for testing. I don't think they mess with anything, but I will try it.

As for GPU software... How else am I supposed to OC my GPU? ROM flashing? I don't think I'm gonna risk that. And it's not like Afterburner has ever given me any issues. I do close it when stress testing though.


----------



## LostParticle

They "forbid" to use two monitoring tools at the same time due to something called polling. The idea is that when two monitoring tools request a value from the sensor, one of them tools might misread the value or the sensor might sent an erratic value so...just use one tool: HWiNFO64. There is no other tool.

When it comes to uninstalling the AI Suite, white owl is right. It has bugs and it does not help to O/C.


----------



## emsj86

When delidding a 4790k how do glue it back and what is used to glue it back. I know you don't have to but I rather have it glued


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> When delidding a 4790k how do glue it back and what is used to glue it back. I know you don't have to but I rather have it glued


Permanently? RTV
Temp? Hot Glue


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> I never run them both. I keep AISuite for the fan management. I only use them for testing. I don't think they mess with anything, but I will try it.
> 
> As for GPU software... How else am I supposed to OC my GPU? ROM flashing? I don't think I'm gonna risk that. And it's not like Afterburner has ever given me any issues. I do close it when stress testing though.


Having them INSTALLED is the problem.

And yes, you OC GPUs with .rom.
Afterburner can't raise tdp or voltage if the BIOS won't let it. It won't stop it from crashing because it boosted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> They "forbid" to use two monitoring tools at the same time due to something called polling. The idea is that when two monitoring tools request a value from the sensor, one of them tools might misread the value or the sensor might sent an erratic value so...just use one tool: HWiNFO64. There is no other tool.
> 
> When it comes to uninstalling the AI Suite, white owl is right. It has bugs and it does not help to O/C.


Bugs doesn't cover it.

I was a noob when I got this board so I auto installed all the junk that came with it.
Open AISuite and it's telling me my socket temps are 80c with stock setting at idle.
HWiNFO reports the same thing.

Removed AISuite and all is good.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Avoid GPU OC software too. I couldn't do anything with my GPU with software.


MSI AB is fine. No need to avoid it.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> They "forbid" to use two monitoring tools at the same time due to something called polling. The idea is that when two monitoring tools request a value from the sensor, one of them tools might misread the value or the sensor might sent an erratic value so...just use one tool: HWiNFO64. There is no other tool.
> 
> When it comes to uninstalling the AI Suite, white owl is right. It has bugs and it does not help to O/C.


I have to agree with you about HWInfo. It's so in-depth, customisable and accurate that it takes all the guesswork out. Every measurement you may need in one place. I will admit I had been avoiding it exactly because it looked cluttered and monitored everything I didn't want to monitor and consumed quite a lot of CPU time in doing so. After taking the time to customize it, man... Everything else is a toy in comparison.

Anyway, I never used two monitoring apps together "just in case". Seems like my gut was correct that I shouldn't do it, and now I know why. I think HWiNFO64 has that covered and shouldn't, in theory, cause problems, but I prefer peace of mind so I disable anything else. I might as well disable monitoring in Afterburner altogether. It serves no purpose anyway. If I want my GPU monitored, HWiNFO and GPU-z do a much better job.

PS : In x264, is there any point in setting it to 16 threads? I've been using 8 all this time but I've seen people recommend 16. I can't see why though...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Having them INSTALLED is the problem.
> 
> And yes, you OC GPUs with .rom.
> Afterburner can't raise tdp or voltage if the BIOS won't let it. It won't stop it from crashing because it boosted.
> Bugs doesn't cover it.
> 
> I was a noob when I got this board so I auto installed all the junk that came with it.
> Open AISuite and it's telling me my socket temps are 80c with stock setting at idle.
> HWiNFO reports the same thing.
> 
> Removed AISuite and all is good.


Really? Well, I'll try uninstalling it to see how it goes. I don't think it's THAT bad now though. After some update a little while ago they fixed most of the issues I had. Like one time when it tried to set my cache voltage to 1.92V or my iGPU voltage to something equally stupid. As I said before, I only have it installed for the fan control as it offers more customization than the BIOS QFAN control. I also never had your issues but you know, YMMV. Part of me hopes uninstalling it will solve my problems to be honest, I just doubt it.









As for XTU, I have it installed just for the stress test now. I used it to mildly overclock a friend's 6600k some time ago but I don't use it for my system. Maybe I'll get rid of that too.

As for the GPU... If I raise my TDP or voltage any further while on air there's no chance my GPU will survive in the long run. If I go water I will seriously consider it, but for air... Meh, 1175MHz at 1.35V is more than enough. For most games I undervolt anyway to save some power.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> MSI AB is fine. No need to avoid it.


Yup, that's what I say too. It's served me well for quite a while, I see no reason to not have it and every reason to have it. At least for my usage.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> When delidding a 4790k how do glue it back and what is used to glue it back. I know you don't have to but I rather have it glued


Alot of time people leave out the glue to make a better contact with the die. You can just use the clamp to hold it in place, but if you really want to glue it, do what owl said.


----------



## CL3P20

Double sidedtape works great for securing IHS back on too.. Perfect thickness.


----------



## nick779

So, now that I have my 4790k up and running, anyone interested in a 4670k? lol


----------



## JourneymanMike

4.9GHz, 1.404 Vcore, 49 Multi, 100.1 Bus - Time to delid!






Here's what's doing the work...






It's not complete or cleaned up yet...


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> I have to agree with you about HWInfo. It's so in-depth, customisable and accurate that it takes all the guesswork out. Every measurement you may need in one place. I will admit I had been avoiding it exactly because it looked cluttered and monitored everything I didn't want to monitor and consumed quite a lot of CPU time in doing so. After taking the time to customize it, man... Everything else is a toy in comparison.
> 
> Anyway, I never used two monitoring apps together "just in case". Seems like my gut was correct that I shouldn't do it, and now I know why. I think HWiNFO64 has that covered and shouldn't, in theory, cause problems, but I prefer peace of mind so I disable anything else. I might as well disable monitoring in Afterburner altogether. It serves no purpose anyway. If I want my GPU monitored, HWiNFO and GPU-z do a much better job.


Since you like HWiNFO64 perhaps you'd find helpful *this post of mine*









In regard to some other matters I recall you mentioning:

-- 16 Threads in the x264 so that your i7-4790K will get stress tested under full load. Btw, I hope you're using the latest version of the x264 which can be found *in the Skylake thread*, under stress testing.

-- I understand you in regard to using ASUS suite for fan control. I do the same with the ASRock suite, however I install and use it after I am done with my o/c...


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> 4.9GHz, 1.404 Vcore, 49 Multi, 100.1 Bus - Time to delid!
> 
> Here's what's doing the work...
> 
> It's not complete or cleaned up yet...


Dude, is the M7F awesome or what? I have it too and it's been awesome so far. Anything you want to do it does, and it does so without breaking a sweat. And it's the star of the show here, it looks awesome. I'm so in love with this board, even a year after I got it...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Since you like HWiNFO64 perhaps you'd find helpful *this post of mine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In regard to some other matters I recall you mentioning:
> 
> -- 16 Threads in the x264 so that your i7-4790K will get stress tested under full load. Btw, I hope you're using the latest version of the x264 which can be found *in the Skylake thread*, under stress testing.
> 
> -- I understand you in regard to using ASUS suite for fan control. I do the same with the ASRock suite, however I install and use it after I am done with my o/c...


Thanks for the info man. I didn't know I had to go to the registry to have full control over HWiNFO. Nice to know.









Hmmm... WIth 16 threads it sometimes acts as if it's crashed, but it continues. I usually leave Spotify playing in the background and do other stuff while I stress test my PC and check in every 2 or 3 minutes to monitor things. When x264 goes particularly hard it will hang for a few seconds and the sound will distort to an awful drill-like sound, similar to when it completely crashes.

With regards to AISuite, it was as I expected. No difference at all as long as I don't use it. It's been off my system since yesterday is that my fans are more noisy as I can't get my DC fans all the way down in the BIOS. The system isn't more or less stable, however.

So, to continue the stream of information on my situation... Your screenshots from yesterday made me curious about some things. Main ones were your quite higher VCCSA and digital/analog I/O voltages. I had left mine at stock and especially VCCSA was really low at 0.81V. So I decided to crank them up a bit and ended up with 1.0V for VCCSA (No point, will go lower again), 1.15V for digital and 1.1V for analog I/O. The result was better stability overall, but especially for the memory. Whereas my memory stability was really flaky at anything over stock, it's now rock stable with 2133MHz 9-11-11-32-1T at 1.5V. An unexpected side-effect was that I got lower temps when I switched to these settings, which is curious but I can't complain.

I also noticed that my temps and reported power usage were higher with 1.55V VCCIN compared to values in the 1.7-1.9V range and were comparable to >2V of VCCIN. I set my VCCIN to 1.75V temporarily and I'll see how it goes. I don't know how or why, but that's what I noticed.

The end result is quite interesting. I'm now almost stable at 4.7GHz at 1.28V (In BIOS, 1.296V VCore measured with spikes to 1.312V). Before, 1.3V wouldn't complete 5 loops of x264 or 30 minutes of RealBench. Now 1.28V completed RealBench and, unfortunately crashed in the last 10 seconds of x264 (God damn you CPU...). Before tweaking these settings it wouldn't even complete Cinebench with those settings, so I guess with some more fine tuning (And some tolerance for potential instability) I will be able to stay low on my voltage. Which is what I wanted, after all.

I will keep you guys up to date with anything interesting I might find. For now, thank you to everyone who took the time to help!


----------



## aerotracks

13 months later, thing still runs like on day one


----------



## LostParticle

@aerotracks
Hey! Hi there, man! Nice to see you here again! One quick question please! Does ASRock Timing Configurator work on your Z97 system? I mean, can you actually set Mem timings with this tool? How have you made it work?!

In my system it just shows some random, erratic, Mem timings and I cannot set anything. There is no Set or Save button and the values in the boxes do not change...

?


----------



## aerotracks

Hey man, Timing configurator does not configure with Z97, it's just there to monitor. Only on X99 it is possible to change timings.
Everything that is monitored in Timing configurator can be set in the BIOS, it should not fluctuate between reboots


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Thanks for the info man. I didn't know I had to go to the registry to have full control over HWiNFO. Nice to know.


Just to clarify something completely, please: it is not that you _have to_ go to the Registry, it is not that you _must_ go to the Registry to have full control of HWiNFO64. This is just the way I personally prefer to do it because it suites me better. Otherwise, you go to Settings / Reset Preferences and it ought to do the same thing. I prefer to delete the registry key because it surely (and completely) resets the program.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Hey man, Timing configurator does not configure with Z97, it's just there to monitor. Only on X99 it is possible to change timings.
> Everything that is monitored in Timing configurator can be set in the BIOS, it should not fluctuate between reboots


Ah yeah, thanks! Now I am sure I remembered this correctly!


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Hey man, Timing configurator does not configure with Z97, it's just there to monitor. Only on X99 it is possible to change timings.
> Everything that is monitored in Timing configurator can be set in the BIOS, it should not fluctuate between reboots


One last question, since you're here now!! Do you think that DRAM V = 1.67 - 1.68V would harm my Memory / IMC? My kit is in my sig_rig, thank you!


----------



## LostParticle

deleted


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> One last question, since you're here now!! Do you think that DRAM V = 1.67 - 1.68V would harm my Memory / IMC? My kit is in my sig_rig, thank you!


I wouldn't worry about VDIMM. I don't recommend it, but I've had 2.4V on my mems and neither mems nor IMC seem damaged


----------



## AcMtyMx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3lp*
> 
> sorry for my bad english and no skills in overclocking, its my 1st time im trying to do OC on my i7-4790k (cooling : Scythe Mugen 4, mobo: GA-Z97-D3H)
> I have several questions that i dont understand. Before you blame me I have read a lot here about OC, Devil Canyon and Z97 chip, BIOS and so on.
> 
> 1) After making default bios settings, turned off every power savings feature (EIST,c3/c6 and so on), i saw my Vcore = 1.174v ( is it VID right?)
> 2) Then i started overclocking by turning off hyperthreading and trubo boost mode (is it correct). Increasing CPU clock ration from 40 to 47 (wrong or not?) ,
> 3) Turned off Vcore auto and set 1.280v for the start, VRin was default at 1.800
> 4) so i didnt touch CPU PLL Selection, Filter PLL Level and uncore Ratio. Also CPU RING Voltage. (any moves here?)
> 
> after that i loaded windows and tryed aida64 stress test , crash after 3/4 mins. added 1.290v Vcore still crashing.
> 
> 5) what am i missing? also max temp was like 85.
> 6) Heard its better not to use aida64,prime95 and try to x264 or real bench to stress test system (correct?)
> 
> Please give me advices what parameters to tune, to get 4.7 ghz stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


You can try this settings

Bios:
Load Defaults

CPU Core ratio = 47

K OC = Enable
CPU PLL Selection = LCPLL
Filter PLL Level = High
Uncore Ratio = 42

CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration = Turbo
CPU VRIN Externak Override = 1.900v
CPI Vcore = Normal
CPU Vcore Offset = +0.020
CPU RING Voltage = Normal
CPU RING Voltage Offset = +0.125

All other setting as you want

If fail, increase "CPU Vcore Offset" by 0.005

Watch you vcore with cpuz

Also, watch this video for the GA-Z97-D3H


----------



## tolis626

Unless you know exactly what it is you are doing (and maybe not even then), you should never copy someone else's settings. Let me repeat that. NEVER copy someone else's settings. Every chip is unique and should be treated as such. If you don't want to take the time to do it properly, then overclocking isn't for you.

As an analogy, think of it as taking the same medication as someone else with similar symptoms as you. Even if it is the correct medication, which it usually isn't, the dosage will most probably not be right, nor will the drug be as effective in any two individuals.

Just a friendly reminder regarding AcMtyMx's post.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Unless you know exactly what it is you are doing (and maybe not even then), you should never copy someone else's settings. Let me repeat that. NEVER copy someone else's settings. Every chip is unique and should be treated as such. If you don't want to take the time to do it properly, then overclocking isn't for you.
> 
> As an analogy, think of it as taking the same medication as someone else with similar symptoms as you. Even if it is the correct medication, which it usually isn't, the dosage will most probably not be right, nor will the drug be as effective in any two individuals.
> 
> Just a friendly reminder regarding AcMtyMx's post.


I think that is a little over-dramatic. Especially when it comes to the different manufactures of motherboard BIOS. Most of the settings in fact should be duplicated for ease of overclock. @AcMtyMx gave a very good starting point for trying to overclock plus a good video to to show what to know for that spicific board. Overclocking is for everyone.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I wouldn't worry about VDIMM. I don't recommend it, but I've had 2.4V on my mems and neither mems nor IMC seem damaged


Thanks man!









I might bring my forsaken RAM kit to that o/c I have tried a few months ago:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Of course this was with my previous i7-4790K. Now I have a new chip. Should I try + stress again, you think?

Ps: current DRAM: 1866, 8-9-9-24 2N, 1.6V


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might bring my forsaken RAM kit to that o/c I have tried a few months ago:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course this was with my previous i7-4790K. Now I have a new chip. Should I try + stress again, you think?
> 
> Ps: current DRAM: 1866, 8-9-9-24 2N, 1.6V


Well, since I've done some RAM overclocking myself over the years and especially with Haswell, maybe I can also be of some help.

First thing I want to point out. Stress for a long time. Like, all night long or even more. I use the Windows version of memtest (not the bootable one anymore, although I should) and open 8 instances of it, each with 1/8th of my available RAM. Most of the time, I will be stable for like an hour or so, but then errors start to creep up and once they do, more usually follow. Do at least a 400-500% pass.

Also, preferably towards the end of the test, start using your PC a bit. Nothing too serious, maybe some web browsing or such. Just give it something to do while it's still stressing memory, but without stopping the test. If it's stable up until that point, using the system may bring out any intermittent errors that didn't show up previously.

Another thing is, you should try your RAM overclock while using a known 100% stable CPU and cache overclock. From what I've seen, a semi stable CPU can cause RAM errors the same way an unstable RAM setting may cause CPU instabilities. Remembering that they actually act as one component usually helps.

Finally regarding voltages, I wouldn't go over 1.72V for VDIMM, or even 1.65V for regular use. I've seen quite a few Haswell chips die because of a fried IMC. I think I've also seen an article somewhere that stated that the majority of failed 4790k's have IMC related damage. And seeing as you stop seeing noticeable improvements over 2400-2666MHz (Timings tend to get too loose above those speeds), I don't see the point of risking it. You may need to up your VCCSA again though. I don't think 0.9V is going to cut it for a high RAM overclock.

Hope you get it working dude. Do let us know how it goes.









PS : It so happens that I took another shot at my RAM clocks here and I ended up with 2133MHz 9-11-11-31-1T at 1.5V. 2200Mhz requires 1.6V and 2400MHz on my kit needs even more. I haven't got 2666MHz to boot. The performance with my current settings is nice and it doesn't push anything towards instability, it seems. I may try 2200MHz with the same timings at 1.5V to see how it goes and I may also try tightening the secondary timings to see how it goes.


----------



## marik123

Interesting, I temporary pumped 1.75v to my 1.65v ram just to see if I can hit 2600mhz stable, but I kept my IMC voltage at +0.001v (stock voltage instead of auto). It shouldn't damage anything I hope?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might bring my forsaken RAM kit to that o/c I have tried a few months ago:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course this was with my previous i7-4790K. Now I have a new chip. Should I try + stress again, you think?
> 
> Ps: current DRAM: 1866, 8-9-9-24 2N, 1.6V


8GB sticks generally aren't worth much when it comes to performance and overclockability. You can read the IC off the serial number on G.Skill modules, based off that we could guess if and how these will overclock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> Interesting, I temporary pumped 1.75v to my 1.65v ram just to see if I can hit 2600mhz stable, but I kept my IMC voltage at +0.001v (stock voltage instead of auto). It shouldn't damage anything I hope?


If you look a couple posts above yours:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/18900#post_24642623


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> 8GB sticks generally aren't worth much when it comes to performance and overclockability. You can read the IC off the serial number on G.Skill modules, based off that we could guess if and how these will overclock.


Okay, thanks man, I have in plan to clean my computer very soon, perhaps even tomorrow, so I'll take a picture of it. Do I have to remove the heatspreader from my DRAM kit to do what you ask? Because it is a PITA to do so, I have not managed to remover those! To be honest, I'm not expecting much and I do not mind even if I won't o/c my RAM. I already have two splendid o/c profiles with this new chip and I wouldn't like to mess them up.

Thank you

@tolis626, thank you, I'll see what I can do


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay, thanks man, I have in plan to clean my computer very soon, perhaps even tomorrow, so I'll take a picture of it. Do I have to remove the heatspreader from my DRAM kit to do what you ask? Because it is a PITA to do so, I have not managed to remover those! To be honest, I'm not expecting much and I do not mind even if I won't o/c my RAM. I already have two splendid o/c profiles with this new chip and I wouldn't like to mess them up.


No need to remove the spreaders. Serial is on a white label, you can't miss it when taking a look at your memory. First four digits are year and week of production, next 4 digits indicate the IC used.


----------



## AcMtyMx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I think that is a little over-dramatic. Especially when it comes to the different manufactures of motherboard BIOS. Most of the settings in fact should be duplicated for ease of overclock. @AcMtyMx gave a very good starting point for trying to overclock plus a good video to to show what to know for that spicific board. Overclocking is for everyone.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcMtyMx*


I am so happy to finally have my adaptive voltage figured out. It was a mental hurdle I couldn't get over. I never set my voltage to Normal to unlock my offset. I couldn't wait to get home and fix it. Now instead of running 1.3VCore 24/7 it actually goes down to 0.8V. I can hear my VRegs sighing with relief.


----------



## AcMtyMx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I am so happy to finally have my adaptive voltage figured out. It was a mental hurdle I couldn't get over. I never set my voltage to Normal to unlock my offset. I couldn't wait to get home and fix it. Now instead of running 1.3VCore 24/7 it actually goes down to 0.8V. I can hear my VRegs sighing with relief.


Yeah!, i never liked the idea of static vcore, maybe in variable mode the oc become unstable and need a little more volts.

Worth it for me, but don't like to the owners of the oc









Thanks to that video and these page i learn to oc my cpu, no for become a pro, just for take advantage from my cpu and accelerate my work.

a wise men said: the opinions are as the butts, everyone have one and some ones stinks!

Sorry my bad English maybe neither is for some people.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> No need to remove the spreaders. Serial is on a white label, you can't miss it when taking a look at your memory. First four digits are year and week of production, next 4 digits indicate the IC used.


Great info, thank you very much! Today most probably I'll clean my computer and I'll take a picture or write the SERIAL number down.









Meanwhile, what is your opinion about *these suggestions*? Ever tried them? Do they actually work? I have tried them once but I haven't verified thoroughly if they make any difference or not.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I am so happy to finally have my adaptive voltage figured out. It was a mental hurdle I couldn't get over. I never set my voltage to Normal to unlock my offset. I couldn't wait to get home and fix it. Now instead of running 1.3VCore 24/7 it actually goes down to 0.8V. I can hear my VRegs sighing with relief.


I understand you. If you are using the Gigabyte Z97-UD5H-BK, as your sig_rig states, I completely understand you!! One reason I have completely abandoned my Gigabyte Z97X SOC Force - and now it is in the attic inside its box - was the non-regular / inappropriate / weird implementation of the Adaptive VCore... I simply could not figure out HOW to set it, simply because it does not offer it! Because Offset is one thing and Adaptive is another. The rest of my mobos, ASUS and ASRock, implement both three ways: Override, Adaptive and Offset. Adaptive with offset is available, too! I set it like this (Adaptive with a negative offset) on my per-core O/C, even though now with my newer chip that can do x49 on all 4 cores, per-core does not have so much meaning... (I mean, yeah, I can do x50 x50 x49 x49, but you get my point). So, as I was saying, both my ASUS and ASRock mobos implement all 3 ways of setting VCore and Cache V. My Gigabyte Z97X SOC Force does not offer all three options. This is why I hate it. Also the Cache ratio never dropped in my system, after taken from Auto. In addition, I had problem with SIV and controlling my CPU fans - I don't know if they have fixed it now. Anyway, if you've finally managed to set the "*true*" Adaptive voltage, something I seriously doubt, I'm happy for you, because if you're satisfied from your settings and that's all that really matters.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> No need to remove the spreaders. Serial is on a white label, you can't miss it when taking a look at your memory. First four digits are year and week of production, next 4 digits indicate the IC used.


Okay, I've cleaned my computer and I took a picture of the stick, as well.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







So, what can be told from the serial number?

If I got you correctly, my DRAM kit was manufactured on the 31st week of the year 2014. What does *2500* indicate?

Thanks!


----------



## aerotracks

2500 means some kind of Samsung IC. You can try different primary timing combinations these are also sold at (2133 9-11-11 1.65V, 2400 10-12-12 1.65V). Rest I'd leave at auto, never owned 8GB sticks but I don't think secondary/tertiary timings can be tightened in a meaningful way. I wouldn't expect any scaling beyond DDR3-2400.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcMtyMx*
> 
> Yeah!, i never liked the idea of static vcore, maybe in variable mode the oc become unstable and need a little more volts.


I have some good news for you, Haswell doesn't have a static VCore mode.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> 2500 means some kind of Samsung IC. You can try different primary timing combinations these are also sold at (2133 9-11-11 1.65V, 2400 10-12-12 1.65V). Rest I'd leave at auto, never owned 8GB sticks but I don't think secondary/tertiary timings can be tightened in a meaningful way. I wouldn't expect any scaling beyond DDR3-2400.


Thanks a lot, man! I appreciate your valuable input!

Yeah, and Samsung IC usually means like the worst there can be, right? Haha, yeah, nevermind...

Should I leave CPU SA on Auto (ASRock Z97 OC Formula), and what about Digital and Analog IO, should I bump them a bit, and if so, how much please?

I'll give it a try right now, after loading Optimized Defaults. Also, do you know from where can I download that MemTest for Windows, program? The one you can open many instances of, and run it simultaneously. How many instances should I open for the i7-4790K? Eight?

Thank you very much!


----------



## aerotracks

I wouldn't leave them on auto. Here's what I use, this has never failed me (I tested on two different 4790k and one 4690k)

http://abload.de/image.php?img=151126135347egupm.jpg

You want to use this one:
http://hcidesign.com/memtest/

1 Instance per thread. 14.5GB total memory tested is fine and keeps Windows from choking.

Samsung isn't bad, it's the 4GBit ICs that are weak. 2GBit ICs (Samsung D specifically) are nice to overclock.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I wouldn't leave them on auto. Here's what I use, this has never failed me (I tested on two different 4790k and one 4690k)
> 
> You want to use this one:
> http://hcidesign.com/memtest/
> 
> 1 Instance per thread. 14.5GB total memory tested is fine and keeps Windows from choking.
> 
> Samsung isn't bad, it's the 4GBit ICs that are weak. 2GBit ICs (Samsung D specifically) are nice to overclock.


Thanks, great help!

After loading Optimized Defaults, I rebooted. Back in the BIOS I just set my DRAM to 2400, 10-12-12 1.65V, and rebooted. The system bumped my System Agent V to 1.312V... Ridiculous, right? Back in the BIOS I've set a negative offset of -0.1V, and after rebooting my SA is now at 0.904V.

How much is your SA after loading Optimized Defaults? Mine is around 1.008V. Using the latest BIOS.

For the 2400 RAM settings Auto sets the following:
Digital IO = 1.216V
Analog IO = 1.160V

Too high? Approx. how much should those two be in Windows (HWiNFO64)?

Also, after loading Optimized Defaults (RAM = 1333 MHz), I get Digital IO = 1.016V and Analog IO = 1.008V - 1.016V. Are these too high, as well?

I'm gonna try your settings.

For benchmarking my RAM I use AIDA64, latest stable.

Any comments are welcomed!


----------



## aerotracks

Stock agent on my 4790k is 0.800V. Some CPUs have a default agent of 1.000V. My G3258 does too. In that case use around -150mV on agent.

With overclocked memory the voltages values you should end up with is around 0.82-0.86V on agent and around 1.05V on both VTT analog and digital.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Stock agent on my 4790k is 0.800V. Some CPUs have a default agent of 1.000V. My G3258 does too. In that case use around -150mV on agent.
> 
> Voltages values you should end up with is around 0.82-0.86V on agent and around 1.05V on both VTT analog and digital.


Okay, so I will bring my SA down to approx. 0.858V. Right now I have it at 0.904V (-0.1 offset)

What about Digital and Analog IO?

Thank you SO much for your help! And my apologies for the confusion in my previous post..


----------



## aerotracks

VTT a/d = analog and digital IO, +30mV on both and you should be good to go


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Dude, is the M7F awesome or what? I have it too and it's been awesome so far. Anything you want to do it does, and it does so without breaking a sweat. And it's the star of the show here, it looks awesome. I'm so in love with this board, even a year after I got it...


Yup, it's a mighty fine board! I have two of them!









The other one has four bent CPU socket pins, although it works fine.



I don't know what these bent pins may effect, but..---->

I've achieved 4.8 on that board...


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> VTT a/d = analog and digital IO, +30mV on both and you should be good to go


One last question before I start stressing, so you mean +0.03V on my [Optimized] Defaults values? So, in my case:

- CPU Digital IO = 1.016V +0.03V = 1.046V and the same for the Analog IO?

*EDIT*: Ah, I see you have replied already - thank you!

And finally, are you recommending all these settings (SA, aIO, dIO) for all the DRAM settings, so for my XMP profiles and the 2400 and the 2133 that I am going to test / try? For all of them, the same settings?

*EDIT 2*: You have actually replied on everything so I'm gonna stress test now.









Thank you!


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I have some good news for you, Haswell doesn't have a static VCore mode.


I just changed my vcore settings from a "static" 1.3v to adaptive in my bios. Could you please expand on what you are saying here?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I just changed my vcore settings from a "static" 1.3v to adaptive in my bios. Could you please expand on what you are saying here?


http://abload.de/image.php?img=overridei0shh.png


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=overridei0shh.png


Not really the _explanation_ I was hoping for. I guess I will have to research this myself.

EDIT: I can't find anything that implies the chips are adaptive without the BIOS setting. In HWiNFO64 my 4 core voltages stay at 1.300v if I don't change to adaptive in BIOS. There was one link that suggested that the on-board vregs would "fight" with the mobo's adaptave voltages, but the proof wasn't there. Not sure what to believe now.


----------



## aerotracks

In Override mode the core voltage is dynamic and drops to near zero, that's what is in the picture which also is all there is to it.


----------



## AcMtyMx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I have some good news for you, Haswell doesn't have a static VCore mode.


Great..!!


----------



## LostParticle

@aerotracks

Hey man, I just finished stress testing my two O/C profiles. Your settings worked! I have not tried to overclock my RAM yet, because as you realize I had to test first my XMP profile with your settings. It works!









Before posting the screenshots I will remind:

- My CPU SA voltage is now reduced by -0.150V (negative offset), whereas before it was reduced by -0.1V only
- My Digital IO and Analog IO are both pushed by a +0.03V, which brings both of them around 1.040 - 1.048V. Previously they were on Auto which brought them on unnecessary higher values.

*4.7 GHz*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*4.9 GHz*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Ambient temperature = 22.5C
TIM: Corsair H110 pre-applied TIM

I will start testing my RAM tomorrow. I'm thinking of benchmarking (AIDA64) your two suggestions (2133 9-11-11 1.65V, 2400 10-12-12 1.65V) and then stress test the fastest one.

What do you think?
Your comments are welcomed!

Thank you again!


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Not really the _explanation_ I was hoping for. I guess I will have to research this myself.
> 
> EDIT: I can't find anything that implies the chips are adaptive without the BIOS setting. In HWiNFO64 my 4 core voltages stay at 1.300v if I don't change to adaptive in BIOS. There was one link that suggested that the on-board vregs would "fight" with the mobo's adaptave voltages, but the proof wasn't there. Not sure what to believe now.


Your 4 core voltages are probably the vid, not the vcore.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Your 4 core voltages are probably the vid, not the vcore.


I understand how HWiNFO64 works. Listen, I don't mean to push this, but unless you can show me more than a screen shot to back up your statement that a Haswell chip automatically regulates the cores voltages regardless of BIOS settings, then I am going to have to disagree with you. I have tried multiple settings and voltage sensor programs and, when set on a specific voltage, my cores read all the same and don't fluctuate. While, when on manual voltage with an offset, my motherboards adaptive kicks in and shows fluctuating voltage with load. Perhaps it is your motherboards bios automatically regulating it no matter what, I don't know, but this forum is based on proof and you have not given any to back up what you said.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> @aerotracks
> 
> Hey man, I just finished stress testing my two O/C profiles. Your settings worked! I have not tried to overclock my RAM yet, because as you realize I had to test first my XMP profile with your settings. It works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before posting the screenshots I will remind:
> 
> - My CPU SA voltage is now reduced by -0.150V (negative offset), whereas before it was reduced by -0.1V only
> - My Digital IO and Analog IO are both pushed by a +0.03V, which brings both of them around 1.040 - 1.048V. Previously they were on Auto which brought them on unnecessary higher values.
> 
> *4.7 GHz*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4.9 GHz*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient temperature = 22.5C
> TIM: Corsair H110 pre-applied TIM
> 
> I will start testing my RAM tomorrow. I'm thinking of benchmarking (AIDA64) your two suggestions (2133 9-11-11 1.65V, 2400 10-12-12 1.65V) and then stress test the fastest one.
> 
> What do you think?
> Your comments are welcomed!
> 
> Thank you again!


The Vccin seems awful low. THe conventional wisdom is it should be .450 V above core. What are you stress testing with?


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I understand how HWiNFO64 works. Listen, I don't mean to push this, but unless you can show me more than a screen shot to back up your statement that a Haswell chip automatically regulates the cores voltages regardless of BIOS settings, then I am going to have to disagree with you. I have tried multiple settings and voltage sensor programs and, when set on a specific voltage, my cores read all the same and don't fluctuate. While, when on manual voltage with an offset, my motherboards adaptive kicks in and shows fluctuating voltage with load. Perhaps it is your motherboards bios automatically regulating it no matter what, I don't know, but this forum is based on proof and you have not given any to back up what you said.


Windows power plan can effect this also besides all the bios power saving settings.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Windows power plan can effect this also besides all the bios power saving settings.


Tried that. I changed between plans, no difference in what voltages were doing on my board.


----------



## aerotracks

Haswell has been out for over 2 years. Having idle VCore drop to near zero in Override with enabled C-States isn't exactly new knowledge.


----------



## LostParticle

Getting there...











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Note: this has also passed one hour (100% coverage) of MemTest. Gonna post screenshots when I'll be ready.

PS: Oh yeah, of course it idles! Look at my idle VCore in the screenshot. I am using Override Mode - and it can be understood from my VID# values - for this specific stress testing.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> .......
> 
> Meanwhile, what is your opinion about *these suggestions*? Ever tried them? Do they actually work? I have tried them once but I haven't verified thoroughly if they make any difference or not.


@aerotracks, hello, please reply?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I understand how HWiNFO64 works. Listen, I don't mean to push this, but unless you can show me more than a screen shot to back up your statement that a Haswell chip automatically regulates the cores voltages regardless of BIOS settings, then I am going to have to disagree with you. I have tried multiple settings and voltage sensor programs and, when set on a specific voltage, my cores read all the same and don't fluctuate. While, when on manual voltage with an offset, my motherboards adaptive kicks in and shows fluctuating voltage with load. Perhaps it is your motherboards bios automatically regulating it no matter what, I don't know, but this forum is based on proof and you have not given any to back up what you said.


We cannot give any evidence that would separate control by the mobo versus control by the cpu. So it's best to assume each motherboard or bios could have completely different results.

On my board if voltage is set to fixed then the 4 core vid values will never change. This makes sense because vid is just the bios setting. If cstates are enabled though then vcore (a different sensor) will drop to ~.03v on idle. Without cstates it would probably keep voltage unchanged.

The thing to watch is power usage, either through the motherboard or at the wall. If this drops then the rest doesn't really matter. Anything under 15w on idle is probably fine for a pc with a discrete gpu. I'm at 12W on the package power right now.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> @aerotracks, hello, please reply?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> @aerotracks, hello, please reply?


Hey, haven't tried those either


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Hey, haven't tried those either


Ah... too bad... haven't you heard anything then? about these settings?

Anyway, I just applied all of them! I trust @Jpmboy
I will report if I'll observe any weird behavior, especially now that I'm oc-ing my RAM.

By the way, what do you think about the fact that I managed to pass one hour of the MemTest with 1.6V at 2400? (full settings shown in my screenshot, above)


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Getting there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: this has also passed one hour (100% coverage) of MemTest. Gonna post screenshots when I'll be ready.
> 
> PS: Oh yeah, of course it idles! Look at my idle VCore in the screenshot. I am using Override Mode - and it can be understood from my VID# values - for this specific stress testing.


Man... My system can do 2133MHz 9-11-11-32-1T at 1.5V but I can't get 2400MHz stable. Damn my luck...


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Man... My system can do 2133MHz 9-11-11-32-1T at 1.5V but I can't get 2400MHz stable. Damn my luck...


Well, it is yet to be proven IF my RAM can do the timings and settings shown in my last screenshot... Only after an overnight test of MemTest I will be certain, as certain anyone can ever be in an overclocked system, in overall. It was a pleasant surprise though to see it pass 100% coverage with 1.6V instead of 1.65V.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Well, it is yet to be proven IF my RAM can do the timings and settings shown in my last screenshot... Only after an overnight test of MemTest I will be certain, as certain anyone can ever be in an overclocked system, in overall. It was a pleasant surprise though to see it pass 100% coverage with 1.6V instead of 1.65V.


Well, I was too quick to complain. I decided that I wanted to try 2400MHz 10-12-12-31-1T at 1.6V just for fun. To be honest I didn't even expect it to turn on. But not only did it turn on, but right now it's just over 5 hours of testing with Memtest with just under 500% pass and no errors. What. The. Hell? I swear it was less than a week ago that I tried 2400MHz 10-13-13-32-2T at 1.65V and it didn't work. It gave me errors within the first hour. And that was with my known stable CPU overclock and with the digital and analog I/o at 1.15V and VCCSA at 1.05V. Now I've set it to 1.1V for the I/o voltages (I'll try lower) and 0.91V for the VCCSA (+100mV offset). Not to mention that my CPU is at 4.7GHz at 1.28V instead of 1.32V and my cache is at 44x at 1.18V instead of 1.21V. I'm not complaining, but I'm too curious as to why this is happening.

One thing I've noticed and may interest some of you. I stumbled upon this guide for overclocking Haswell-E (Although most of it applies to Haswell and DC too) sometime last week and it said something interesting about the peculiarities of the FIVR. Basically what it says is that sometimes after changing voltages in the BIOS (Especially VCCIN and VRing, although in my testing it also applies to others, including VDIMM) and start testing in the first boot after applying them, it is probable that it will give you a BSOD that actually means nothing. For example today, I turned my PC on after changing my RAM settings to 2400MHz and 1.6V and immediately closed every other application except for HWiNFO and memtest. The whole PC crashed for no apparent reason within 3 minutes. At first I thought that it's just that my memory is unstable, but I decided to give it another go and it works now. I also verified the validity of it a few days ago when I loaded a few settings that are 100% unstable (4.7GHz core at 1.24V and 44x cache at 1.15V), had it crash on me (In Cinebench, from all things) and then rebooted, went into the BIOS and applied my stable settings of 1.32V and 1.21V for the core and cache respectively. I also bumped VCCIN from 1.75V to 1.85V. At the first boot I tried testing for stability and guess what? It crashed quite quickly, like it was dead unstable. Next reboot and everything was fine. Go figure!

So yeah, to many of you having stability problems, give it a reboot and another shot. It only takes a few minutes but might save you from a lot of pain down the road. It sure saved me.









On another note, HWiNFO says that my RAM consumes over 30W now compared to a maximum of 8W at 2133MHz 1.5V. I don't think that the RAM itself consumes even 8W, let alone 30W. How far off from the truth is that?

EDIT : I forgot. Another peculiarity in my system is that I can't reliably pass RealBench's benchmark. It usually crashes in either the video editing portion or the heavy multitasking portion. And not because of unstable settings necessarily. A few weeks ago I had it pass 4 hours of the stress test and then fail in the benchmark right after a reboot. I don't think there's a chance in hell that the benchmark stresses it more. Even Asus states that the stress test is more stressful than even the heavy multitasking benchmark. I don't really care, just curious, you know.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> On another note, HWiNFO says that my RAM consumes over 30W now compared to a maximum of 8W at 2133MHz 1.5V. I don't think that the RAM itself consumes even 8W, let alone 30W. How far off from the truth is that?


When it comes to HWiNFO64 we are all very lucky! The creator of this great tool is on this site and if you will post your inquiry on the *[OFFICIAL] HWiNFO/32/64 Thread* *together with a screenshot* clearly showing the "problematic" value you will get the answer and the fix eventually, in no time!







_On weekends he might not be available._

And, @tolis626, allow me an observation, please... You are participating and contributing in the Forum, and I admire the way you use the English language, I must confess! I think that you forget a very basic, fundamental and golden rule, though!... As a great overclocker wrote in his sig_rig:

- *Too many opinions, too few screenshots* (...)

With HWiNFO64 it is the easiest thing in the world for anyone to post a screenshot or more screenshots showing all these things one is claiming! Of course, one can write as much text as he/she wants but a screenshot, a snapshot of the system preferably together with the X stress test the user is running, is always (always) the best thing!

Just my personal and subjective opinion here









Thank you.

PS: Whenever I start a new O/C attempt, but also sometimes when I try / change settings on an already stable o/c, I always clear CMOS. After I establish my o/c and use it for a couple of days I clean install Windows.


----------



## killkernel

Hello guys, i know that this isn't the right thread because here we discuss about Devil Canyon but i would like to share with you a CPU that i've found in a used PC bought for few euros because the owner have upgraded the office machines with branded workstations...










This is what i call a "Silicon Lottery shot"...
















Cheers and have a nice week-end!

KK


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> This is what i call a "Silicon Lottery shot"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers and have a nice week-end!
> 
> KK


Great chip, congrats








If not delidded, this might be one of the best. The 4770k I had did something like 4.5 at 1.27V, I'm glad Devil's canyon came out


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> When it comes to HWiNFO64 we are all very lucky! The creator of this great tool is on this site and if you will post your inquiry on the *[OFFICIAL] HWiNFO/32/64 Thread* *together with a screenshot* clearly showing the "problematic" value you will get the answer and the fix eventually, in no time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _On weekends he might not be available._
> 
> And, @tolis626, allow me an observation, please... You are participating and contributing in the Forum, and I admire the way you use the English language, I must confess! I think that you forget a very basic, fundamental and golden rule, though!... As a great overclocker wrote in his sig_rig:
> 
> - *Too many opinions, too few screenshots* (...)
> 
> With HWiNFO64 it is the easiest thing in the world for anyone to post a screenshot or more screenshots showing all these things one is claiming! Of course, one can write as much text as he/she wants but a screenshot, a snapshot of the system preferably together with the X stress test the user is running, is always (always) the best thing!
> 
> Just my personal and subjective opinion here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> PS: Whenever I start a new O/C attempt, but also sometimes when I try / change settings on an already stable o/c, I always clear CMOS. After I establish my o/c and use it for a couple of days I clean install Windows.


Yeah, I'm not in the habit of taking screenshots. It's not that I'm not posting them, I just forget to even take them.









Regarding HWiNFO's reporting of my power consumption, I don't think it's HWiNFO's fault. HWMonitor says the same thing, so it's probably my mobo reporting it wrong. I may ask out of curiosity, but I'm not too concerned.

Anyways, screenshots... For some peace of mind I bumped my CPU voltage to 1.285V and cache to 1.19V, just in case the higher memory speeds cause instabilities. I then ran an hour of RealBench. Note that the high-ish temperatures are because I've set a very conservative fan curve and my fans won't really spin up below 70C. That works fine generally, but I get temperature spikes. WIth more aggresive fan curves I sit mostly below 70C with the current ~17C ambient.



Now, it's time to stress test with Battlefield 4. Aw yiss...


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Yeah, I'm not in the habit of taking screenshots. It's not that I'm not posting them, I just forget to even take them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding HWiNFO's reporting of my power consumption, I don't think it's HWiNFO's fault. HWMonitor says the same thing, so it's probably my mobo reporting it wrong. I may ask out of curiosity, but I'm not too concerned.
> 
> Anyways, screenshots... For some peace of mind I bumped my CPU voltage to 1.285V and cache to 1.19V, just in case the higher memory speeds cause instabilities. I then ran an hour of RealBench. Note that the high-ish temperatures are because I've set a very conservative fan curve and my fans won't really spin up below 70C. That works fine generally, but I get temperature spikes. WIth more aggresive fan curves I sit mostly below 70C with the current ~17C ambient.
> 
> Now, it's time to stress test with Battlefield 4. Aw yiss...


How did you get your uncore so low? Did you manually set min uncore to 800 and max to 4.4?
I've set my max to 4.2 and min to auto and it just sticks to 4.2.
This is what mine looks like:


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> How did you get your uncore so low? Did you manually set min uncore to 800 and max to 4.4?
> I've set my max to 4.2 and min to auto and it just sticks to 4.2.
> This is what mine looks like:


That's exactly what I've done, yes. Or, more specifically, I set it to 0 in the BIOS and it automatically switched to the lowest possible value. In this case, 8.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> That's exactly what I've done, yes. Or, more specifically, I set it to 0 in the BIOS and it automatically switched to the lowest possible value. In this case, 8.


Thanks, that worked well. Your clock and voltage is pretty good if stable. Mine instantly crashes at 4.7 @ ~1.28v in x264 test.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> 
> 
> Now, it's time to stress test with Battlefield 4. Aw yiss...


Have fun in BF4!

Temp2 and Temp5 are arbitrary / erratic. Right click on each one of them and select "Hide".


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Thanks, that worked well. Your clock and voltage is pretty good if stable. Mine instantly crashes at 4.7 @ ~1.28v in x264 test.


Well, make sure it's not something else that's causing you instabilities. RAM and cache settings come to mind. Stress testing doesn't only stress your CPU cores.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Have fun in BF4!
> 
> Temp2 and Temp5 are arbitrary / erratic. Right click on each one of them and select "Hide".


Yup, I kind of figured that out. I don't think there's anything in my system that reaches 125C. Or, you know, 0C with an ambient of 18C. At first it only displayed high values and it was alarming, but when 0C showed up... Yeah, something's borked.









Thanks man. Hope I don't find instabilities with BF4. If it crashes mid-killstreak I'll be really, really pissed.

PS : How's your RAM testing going? Is your rig stable?

PS 2 : Managed to lower my tRFC to 280 from 361. Tried CL9 to no avail. Seems I'm "stuck" with 2400MHz 10-12-12-31-280 CR1. Oh well...


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Yup, I kind of figured that out. I don't think there's anything in my system that reaches 125C. Or, you know, 0C with an ambient of 18C. At first it only displayed high values and it was alarming, but when 0C showed up... Yeah, something's borked.


Okay, I just pointed it out because I always like to keep my HWiNFO64 fully updated and well set up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> PS : How's your RAM testing going? Is your rig stable?


Yes, my system is stable under my new RAM settings. The benchmark does show a difference, as well:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 
_Left screenshot: default XMP2 preset. Right screenshot: my 2400 MHz RAM o/c_



What I will try to figure out in the next few days or even weeks will be IF my RAM o/c has any significant benefit in my personal everyday usage, which in my case translates to one very simple thing: a snappier desktop. I'll try to distinguish this by loading my XMP RAM profile for a couple of hours and then my o/c settings for a couple of hours, and keep using my PC as I regularly do, in both cases. Because the *only* thing that matters to me is that the settings I apply to be stable and efficient for the way I personally use my computer this period. When the usage will change the settings might change, as well, or better said, a new profile will be created and used for the new requirements. So, to conclude, no I have not encountered any instability, any glitch, any crash or any other problem in my system and the way I use it.

PS: when it comes to stress testing my RAM o/c settings have passed 5 loops of the x264 Stability Test v2.06, both on my 4.7 and 4.9 GHz o/c profiles, 100% coverage on MemTest on both, and 500% coverage on MemTest at 4.7 GHz.

PS2: @aerotracks, man sorry for not doing my homework, but do you know of any utility from ASRock or any other 3rd party, which allows you to change (set) the primary timings, and RAM settings in general, on the fly? Like, from within Windows 10? Or I must go to the BIOS and set them, each time? Thanks!


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay, I just pointed it out because I always like to keep my HWiNFO64 fully updated and well set up.
> Yes, my system is stable under my new RAM settings. The benchmark does show a difference, as well:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Left screenshot: default XMP2 preset. Right screenshot: my 2400 MHz RAM o/c_
> 
> 
> 
> What I will try to figure out in the next few days or even weeks will be IF my RAM o/c has any significant benefit in my personal everyday usage, which in my case translates to one very simple thing: a snappier desktop. I'll try to distinguish this by loading my XMP RAM profile for a couple of hours and then my o/c settings for a couple of hours, and keep using my PC as I regularly do, in both cases. Because the *only* thing that matters to me is that the settings I apply to be stable and efficient for the way I personally use my computer this period. When the usage will change the settings might change, as well, or better said, a new profile will be created and used for the new requirements. So, to conclude, no I have not encountered any instability, any glitch, any crash or any other problem in my system and the way I use it.
> 
> PS: when it comes to stress testing my RAM o/c settings have passed 5 loops of the x264 Stability Test v2.06, both on my 4.7 and 4.9 GHz o/c profiles, 100% coverage on MemTest on both, and 500% coverage on MemTest at 4.7 GHz.
> 
> PS2: @aerotracks, man sorry for not doing my homework, but do you know of any utility from ASRock or any other 3rd party, which allows you to change (set) the primary timings, and RAM settings in general, on the fly? Like, from within Windows 10? Or I must go to the BIOS and set them, each time? Thanks!


Nice. I don't have the full version of AIDA64 to benchmark, sadly. I'd love to compare results.

Anyways, you can't change timings from inside Windows with Z97. I think currently only X99 has that capability.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Nice. I don't have the full version of AIDA64 to benchmark, sadly. I'd love to compare results.
> 
> Anyways, you can't change timings from inside Windows with Z97. I think currently only X99 has that capability.


Thank you!

Perhaps you would like to use *MaxxMEM²*
I will use it, as well, but not today because I am doing something with my computer.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> Those little devil babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have my 4790k set to 4.5 ghz with only 1.18V on the core


i5 4690K 4.7GHz CPU @ 1.140v 4.1GHz Cache @ 1.10v done 36 loops of x264, 36hrs [email protected] and RealBench stress mode 2hrs







.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







As my higher CPU profiles have passed with 4.4GHz cache @ 1.10v I'm pretty sure 4.7GHz will be fine as well. Originally I stuck to 4.xGHz CPU & 4.1GHz cache to do comparative with my original i5 4690K. Both Vietnam but my current one newer batch number, had lower stock vcore, vring and a tad lower on Digital / Analogue IO voltages but could well be classed as within error margin of read via bios.

Original i5 4690K Batch X503A556 , new X515A861, all other info the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> 13 months later, thing still runs like on day one
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


+ Rep, very helpful to know that you've experienced no degradation on chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> You want to use this one:
> http://hcidesign.com/memtest/
> 
> 1 Instance per thread. 14.5GB total memory tested is fine and keeps Windows from choking.


+ Rep, will have to try this out on my system, cheers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Perhaps you would like to use *MaxxMEM²*


+ Rep, will try this on mine too.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> PS2: @aerotracks, man sorry for not doing my homework, but do you know of any utility from ASRock or any other 3rd party, which allows you to change (set) the primary timings, and RAM settings in general, on the fly? Like, from within Windows 10? Or I must go to the BIOS and set them, each time? Thanks!


Nope, BIOS only


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Perhaps you would like to use *MaxxMEM²*
> I will use it, as well, but not today because I am doing something with my computer.


Have you tried this yet? I'm curious to see your scores. Mine seem a little bit off.


----------



## LostParticle

Just tried it today, for the first time in Windows 10, after having the OS clean installed yesterday. Here are my results:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







It is the first time I try this utility under Windows 10. I have used it a couple of times in Windows 7 in the past, under different RAM settings, different o/c profile and different CPU. What I recall is that it is different from AIDA64, and what matters is to compare its own results under different RAM settings and not to compare its results with other memory benchmarks. Anyway, I've just suggested it as an alternative. What really matters for me is how significantly faster my system will be under my new RAM settings in comparison to the default XMP profile. Still in the process of discovering that under everyday regular usage, might take a few weeks - don't think I'll feel any significant improvement.


----------



## gupsterg

I have invested 0 time on tweaking RAM timings, not a clean OS install, minimal bloatware (could do with some services tweaks).


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Just tried it today, for the first time in Windows 10, after having the OS clean installed yesterday. Here are my results:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the first time I try this utility under Windows 10. I have used it a couple of times in Windows 7 in the past, under different RAM settings, different o/c profile and different CPU. What I recall is that it is different from AIDA64, and what matters is to compare its own results under different RAM settings and not to compare its results with other memory benchmarks. Anyway, I've just suggested it as an alternative. What really matters for me is how significantly faster my system will be under my new RAM settings in comparison to the default XMP profile. Still in the process of discovering that under everyday regular usage, might take a few weeks - don't think I'll feel any significant improvement.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Well, here's mine. Slightly worse than yours, but I do have looser timings. Still working on it though.

Could you please post your secondary timings? Especially tRTP and tFAW. Thanks.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I have invested 0 time on tweaking RAM timings, not a clean OS install, minimal bloatware (could do with some services tweaks).


Damn you gupsterg and your golden CPU!









Seriously, I just saw the 5.1GHz validation in your sig. Is that stable? If so... Man, that CPU is too good. On mine, 5GHz doesn't even boot, even at 1.4V.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here's mine. Slightly worse than yours, but I do have looser timings. Still working on it though.
> 
> Could you please post your secondary timings? Especially tRTP and tFAW. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you gupsterg and your golden CPU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I just saw the 5.1GHz validation in your sig. Is that stable? If so... Man, that CPU is too good. On mine, 5GHz doesn't even boot, even at 1.4V.


That is impressive, mine takes almost that much voltage to do 4.7 GHz. It also won't do 5.0 GHz.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Damn you gupsterg and your golden CPU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I just saw the 5.1GHz validation in your sig. Is that stable? If so... Man, that CPU is too good. On mine, 5GHz doesn't even boot, even at 1.4V.


The validations are the bare minimum of voltage for the clocks IMO.

5.1, 5.05 & 5GHz are stable enough for windows use, ie office/browsing, not tested under gaming. When I first posted my 5.05GHz validation in 5GHz club I did a screen capture video as thought no one is gonna think 1.260v would work for validation of 5.05GHz, IIRC correctly with SVID off and some of my normal OC profile options off I could use 1.255v (in bios) for 5.05GHz.




I did test 5GHz with 1.300v x264 & RealBench, it won't pass 1st loop of x264 from when I last tested it a while ago, it doesn't BSOD just x264 shows that windows message stopped working and as soon as I get rid of that then it proceeds to work for 2nd or 3rd loop, I stop it then. RealBench stress mode runs for about 15min then instability detected, but it doesn't BSOD.

In my view someone with more experience overclocking and not using an air cooler could probably get more out of this chip.

Was recently debating if I should get an i7 4790K in preparations for DX12, before the inventory goes in etailers or price is way steep, but I think I'm gonna stick it out with the i5.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please post your secondary timings? Especially tRTP and tFAW. Thanks.


Yes, sure. Here they are, all of them are left on Auto, so the system sets them:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









I've also run another round on my 4.9 GHz profile, as a personal point of reference for future use:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Hope I've helped.


----------



## bluewr

Got it stable at 4.9ghz I think.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> That is impressive, mine takes almost that much voltage to do 4.7 GHz. It also won't do 5.0 GHz.


If you mean that mine at 4.7GHz 1.285V is impressive, then I beg to disagree. It's not even 100% stable, just stable enough. I normally need 1.31V or thereabouts.

Now, if you mean gupsterg's... Yeah, holy crap yeah. That CPU is insane. It's only "weakness" is that it's not an i7 and that's the only reason I'm able to sleep at night after I see it just casually doing 5GHz.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The validations are the bare minimum of voltage for the clocks IMO.
> 
> 5.1, 5.05 & 5GHz are stable enough for windows use, ie office/browsing, not tested under gaming. When I first posted my 5.05GHz validation in 5GHz club I did a screen capture video as thought no one is gonna think 1.260v would work for validation of 5.05GHz, IIRC correctly with SVID off and some of my normal OC profile options off I could use 1.255v (in bios) for 5.05GHz.
> 
> I did test 5GHz with 1.300v x264 & RealBench, it won't pass 1st loop of x264 from when I last tested it a while ago, it doesn't BSOD just x264 shows that windows message stopped working and as soon as I get rid of that then it proceeds to work for 2nd or 3rd loop, I stop it then. RealBench stress mode runs for about 15min then instability detected, but it doesn't BSOD.
> 
> In my view someone with more experience overclocking and not using an air cooler could probably get more out of this chip.
> 
> Was recently debating if I should get an i7 4790K in preparations for DX12, before the inventory goes in etailers or price is way steep, but I think I'm gonna stick it out with the i5.


I'd stick with the i5 man. Imagine if you get an i7 and it just does't overclock. That would drive me crazy in your situation. It's not like performance is lacking with the i5.

Anyways, I'd just try with lower RAM and cache and see if 5.1GHz stabilizes. Throwing errors means you're not completely unstable. I would also mess a little with VCCIN and see how far it gets. Try both high (>1.9V) and really low (<1.6V). Abuse that puppy!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Yes, sure. Here they are, all of them are left on Auto, so the system sets them:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also run another round on my 4.9 GHz profile, as a personal point of reference for future use:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I've helped.


Yup, thanks man!









I've got mine really low, but it's unstable as all hell, throwing hundreds of errors within seconds of starting memtest.



I will continue though.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> 
> 
> Got it stable at 4.9ghz I think.


Sorry to break it to you, but AIDA64 isn't really stressful. Mine gets by it at 1.26v, but anything else crashes at that voltage. Try x264 stress test, RealBench, OCCT, etc.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Now, if you mean gupsterg's... Yeah, holy crap yeah. That CPU is insane. It's only "weakness" is that it's not an i7 and that's the only reason I'm able to sleep at night after I see it just casually doing 5GHz.


LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> I'd stick with the i5 man. Imagine if you get an i7 and it just does't overclock. That would drive me crazy in your situation. It's not like performance is lacking with the i5.


That is one of the things stopping me getting one







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Anyways, I'd just try with lower RAM and cache and see if 5.1GHz stabilizes. Throwing errors means you're not completely unstable. I would also mess a little with VCCIN and see how far it gets. Try both high (>1.9V) and really low (<1.6V). Abuse that puppy!


Indeed will try the suggestions







, at present just aiming to up cache ratio with 4.9GHz CPU and perhaps spend some time on ram timings.

I know with 4.4GHz CPU I can do 4.4GHz [email protected] for 8hrs with [email protected] I also did some quick tests (1-2hrs only) with 4.9GHz CPU & 4.4GHz [email protected] and passed. 4.5GHz cache is also ok with that CPU clock (must try longer testing). Gonna test 4.6GHz, 4.7GHz doesn't get into windows with 1.10v, the splash screen freeze, will add more vcring.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> 
> 
> Got it stable at 4.9ghz I think.


Another thing...

Don't count on Real Temp for accurate temperatures, on my machine it's 5c to 6c lower than HWiNFO, CoreTemp, and BIOS...

And for accuracy you haven't reached 4.9GHZ...


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> If you mean that mine at 4.7GHz 1.285V is impressive, then I beg to disagree. It's not even 100% stable, just stable enough. I normally need 1.31V or thereabouts.
> 
> Now, if you mean gupsterg's... Yeah, holy crap yeah. That CPU is insane. It's only "weakness" is that it's not an i7 and that's the only reason I'm able to sleep at night after I see it just casually doing 5GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd stick with the i5 man. Imagine if you get an i7 and it just does't overclock. That would drive me crazy in your situation. It's not like performance is lacking with the i5.
> 
> Anyways, I'd just try with lower RAM and cache and see if 5.1GHz stabilizes. Throwing errors means you're not completely unstable. I would also mess a little with VCCIN and see how far it gets. Try both high (>1.9V) and really low (<1.6V). Abuse that puppy!
> Yup, thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got mine really low, but it's unstable as all hell, throwing hundreds of errors within seconds of starting memtest.
> 
> 
> 
> I will continue though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to break it to you, but AIDA64 isn't really stressful. Mine gets by it at 1.26v, but anything else crashes at that voltage. Try x264 stress test, RealBench, OCCT, etc.


Did 12 hour on IBT, and 6 hour on Prime too.
But when I press prnt screen on them, it only shows the blank window(Latest Nvidia driver)
So I only had the Aida64 test that I just complete, and had to take the pic with my cellphone


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> Did 12 hour on IBT, and 6 hour on Prime too.
> But when I press prnt screen on them, it only shows the blank window(Latest Nvidia driver)
> So I only had the Aida64 test that I just complete, and had to take the pic with my cellphone


Fair enough then. I just thought I should tell you because I trusted AIDA64 too and it failed me.









How much voltage did you need?


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Fair enough then. I just thought I should tell you because I trusted AIDA64 too and it failed me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much voltage did you need?


49x multiplier
1.27 for AIDA564, 1.28 for IBT and Prime, I tried out OCCT, and I need to increase it to 1.31 for OCCT 12 hour CPU test(Run it when I go to sleep, check it when I awake) so 1.31 seems to be the lowest I can go for OCCT.

I can stay stable at 1.25v for 4.7ghz, but I think I can go lower voltage, so trying that now.


----------



## ViTosS

Hey guys, when I set adaptive mode and put offset in AUTO and the max turbo vcore in 1.165v (my stable for 4.4Ghz manually tested) and then I go to stress test in Aida64, ETU it reaches 1.29v, much higher than the 1.165v, so I put a voltage of 1.265v max turbo core and did a negative offset of -0.100, so now while stress testing its reaching my 1.165v~1.17v. Is this all right? I can use like that?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Hey guys, when I set adaptive mode and put offset in AUTO and the max turbo vcore in 1.165v (my stable for 4.4Ghz manually tested) and then I go to stress test in Aida64, ETU it reaches 1.29v, much higher than the 1.165v, so I put a voltage of 1.265v max turbo core and did a negative offset of -0.100, so now while stress testing its reaching my 1.165v~1.17v. Is this all right? I can use like that?


Simply using fixed voltage is preferred. But if it doesn't crash or melt then yes, you can use it like that.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Simply using fixed voltage is preferred. But if it doesn't crash or melt then yes, you can use it like that.


Yea but I don't wanna my CPU running idle at 1.16v all the time, that's why I want to use OFFSET or ADAPTIVE, but I'm having some problems with adaptive, I had a BSOD while openning a program that never happened before, so I reboot and opened the same program and it opened normally also played GTA V, SWBF, The Witcher 3 long hours without BSOD. But since I had BSOD openning that program, I don't think my adaptive is stable enough.

Is there much difference between offset and adaptive mode? Also if I set 1.265v and use offset of -0.100v while using adaptive mode why I can't have it at 1.16v when I set manually the value in the max turbo vcore 1.16v? Why it jumps to 1.29v?

Thanks!


----------



## wizardbro

When a stress test uses AVX instructions and when you have adaptive voltage on your voltage can go up by 0.1v. Avoid AVX instructions with adaptive voltage on. I think only prim95 and aida64 use AVX.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Yea but I don't wanna my CPU running idle at 1.16v all the time, that's why I want to use OFFSET or ADAPTIVE, but I'm having some problems with adaptive, I had a BSOD while openning a program that never happened before, so I reboot and opened the same program and it opened normally also played GTA V, SWBF, The Witcher 3 long hours without BSOD. But since I had BSOD openning that program, I don't think my adaptive is stable enough.
> 
> Is there much difference between offset and adaptive mode? Also if I set 1.265v and use offset of -0.100v while using adaptive mode why I can't have it at 1.16v when I set manually the value in the max turbo vcore 1.16v? Why it jumps to 1.29v?
> 
> Thanks!


If you use manual voltage and EIST and C1E states, your voltage will drop when idle.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> If you use manual voltage and EIST and C1E states, your voltage will drop when idle.


I tried and that doesn't happen, even enabling all C-States manually or leave C1 and C7 enabled like other guy said, the voltage doesn't drop


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> I tried and that doesn't happen, even enabling all C-States manually or leave C1 and C7 enabled like other guy said, the voltage doesn't drop


That is odd. It should. Do you have windows "balanced" power profile selected?


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> That is odd. It should. Do you have windows "balanced" power profile selected?


I have it set to high performance but the minimal cpu 5%, maybe needs to be balanced instead of that customized?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> That is odd. It should. Do you have windows "balanced" power profile selected?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> I have it set to high performance but the minimal cpu 5%, maybe needs to be balanced instead of that customized?


Mine does the same thing. It'll drop to 800 but the core voltage stays at 1.3v no matter what. I ended up having to use adaptive with an offset to get it to work. Not sure if it's motherboard dependent or what, but it isn't a universal thing.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> I have it set to high performance but the minimal cpu 5%, maybe needs to be balanced instead of that customized?


No, that should work. I have heard that some motherboards don't implement manual voltage so that EIST and c states can control the voltage, but I don't know how they would do that, since the processor does that, unless they ignore EIST and c state enable settings.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Mine does the same thing. It'll drop to 800 but the core voltage stays at 1.3v no matter what. I ended up having to use adaptive with an offset to get it to work. Not sure if it's motherboard dependent or what, but it isn't a universal thing.


Yea I had to use 1.265v fixed voltage in adaptive mode with an offset of -0.100v, so in full load it reaches 1.165v, you did the same for your CPU? Because if I set the offset on AUTO and the fixed voltage 1.165v, in full load it goes up to 1.29v!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> No, that should work. I have heard that some motherboards don't implement manual voltage so that EIST and c states can control the voltage, but I don't know how they would do that, since the processor does that, unless they ignore EIST and c state enable settings.


Yea my friend uses an MSI motherboard and manual mode voltage and his CPU downclock and undervolt.


----------



## jdorje

Most likely if it looks like it's not dropping it's because you are confusing vid for vcore.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Most likely if it looks like it's not dropping it's because you are confusing vid for vcore.


Yea someone told me that, how can I check the real vcore? Because CPU-Z, HWMonitor and HWINFO64 shows the same voltage


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Yea someone told me that, how can I check the real vcore? Because CPU-Z, HWMonitor and HWINFO64 shows the same voltage


Hwinfo should show different numbers for vid and vcore. If vid (bios voltage) is fixed then vcore (current voltage) should be around .03v higher under load.

As mentioned though you also need to use balanced mode in windows to idle at all.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Hwinfo should show different numbers for vid and vcore. If vid (bios voltage) is fixed then vcore (current voltage) should be around .03v higher under load.
> 
> As mentioned though you also need to use balanced mode in windows to idle at all.


My vcore0, 1, 2 and 3 shows 1.175v and the CPU Core 0, 1, 2 and 3 shows 1.165v. So its aproximately 0.010v higher. Still very good vcore!


----------



## v1ral

This is what I do to make things go to low power states.
1. Overclock stress testing is a must.
2. When 1 is done reset bios to defaults.
3. Manually enter the settings you used when stress testing, make sure your stress test temps are reasonable before going further, below 80-85C is preferred.
4. While still in bios since power states are set to default, enable the other states as well, this should be c1E or what ever isn't enabled.
5. Set Adaptive mode under the voltage settings.
6. IMPORTANT. You must stress test again but not as long to dial in vcore, cache voltage should be good and vccin should be also*I had to do this or I'd crash in x264 v2.06*
This is bump in vcore is usually very small but you must tweak your settings.
7. In windows power mode you CAN use performance but make sure the minimum power states are at 5%.

This was done when I wanted to go to low power states

YMMV of course.

I am using an MSI Gaming 7 motherboard I can post screen shots if you want, but this is what I do.

To Add:
I always wondered why when manual overclocking it would pass but when enabling low power states I'd crash.
Thoughts?


----------



## jdorje

What is the point of stress testing with cstates/eist disabled? I've never understood that.

Cstates could add an additional point of instability just because they lower voltage. Eist likewise could because it means jumping between different levels of load and voltage and ifthe voltage lags the load then there's a potential to be undervolted.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> What is the point of stress testing with cstates/eist disabled? I've never understood that.
> 
> Cstates could add an additional point of instability just because they lower voltage. Eist likewise could because it means jumping between different levels of load and voltage and ifthe voltage lags the load then there's a potential to be undervolted.


Agree with you completely. I always try to stress test including transitions between low and high power states with the power saving states set to what I will run at in the end. It is also important to test this with adaptive mode if that is what you are going to use - especially if you intend to use a negative offset.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> What is the point of stress testing with cstates/eist disabled? I've never understood that.
> 
> Cstates could add an additional point of instability just because they lower voltage. Eist likewise could because it means jumping between different levels of load and voltage and ifthe voltage lags the load then there's a potential to be undervolted.


Not with any of the intel cpus released last few years.


----------



## benjamen50

So I RMA'd my motherboard but I left my overclock bios settings in there. Will that void my warranty?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> So I RMA'd my motherboard but I left my overclock bios settings in there. *Will that void my warranty*?


Absolutely Not!

The board is intended for overclocking!


----------



## Valkayria

Hey gang,

I installed my new 4790k yesterday. I'm new to i7 processors, and have a few questions regarding usage. I started up a few games (Fallout 4 and Dying Light) to monitor the new CPU and noticed that my usage hits 0% on a couple threads. HT is enabled.

I use MSI Afterburner. It will read that CPU 8 is at 0%. Sometimes it fluctuates between CPU 5 and CPU 6 at 0%. Is there something wrong with my CPU? I've watched YouTube videos on the same games and noticed CPUs 1-8 are getting used. Even if it's only a small percentage, but mine is not doing that. See video below.

Example(Not my video):


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> Hey gang,
> 
> I installed my new 4790k yesterday. I'm new to i7 processors, and have a few questions regarding usage. I started up a few games (Fallout 4 and Dying Light) to monitor the new CPU and noticed that my usage hits 0% on a couple threads. HT is enabled.
> 
> I use MSI Afterburner. It will read that CPU 8 is at 0%. Sometimes it fluctuates between CPU 5 and CPU 6 at 0%. Is there something wrong with my CPU? I've watched YouTube videos on the same games and noticed CPUs 1-8 are getting used. Even if it's only a small percentage, but mine is not doing that. See video below.
> 
> Example(Not my video):


Afterburner is a GPU stressing tool and doesn't tax your cpu.

If you want to exercise your CPU, there are lots of tools, but an easy one is intel XTU https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/24075/Intel-Extreme-Tuning-Utility-Intel-XTU- and run a 5 minute stress test while watching the CPU tab of resmon.

out of curiosity I fired up Kombuster (inside of Afterburner) and while running a stability test, four of my CPU logical processors are nearly idle, and two are at 40% and two are at 20%


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Afterburner is a GPU stressing tool and doesn't tax your cpu.
> 
> If you want to exercise your CPU, there are lots of tools, but an easy one is intel XTU https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/24075/Intel-Extreme-Tuning-Utility-Intel-XTU- and run a 5 minute stress test while watching the CPU tab of resmon.
> 
> out of curiosity I fired up Kombuster (inside of Afterburner) and while running a stability test, four of my CPU logical processors are nearly idle, and two are at 40% and two are at 20%


Afterburner and Riva make an OSD that he is reading CPU usage from while gaming.
XTU isn't useful for much.

@Valkayria
Run Cinebench R1. If yours is performing poorly, it will be reflected in the benchmark.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> XTU isn't useful for much.


Agreed, but it is fast and easy to run a light stress to see if all wheels are spinning.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> XTU isn't useful for much.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, but it is fast and easy to run a light stress to see if all wheels are spinning.
Click to expand...

Also good to check temps with as well.. I get my highest temps on my HW CPU's with XTU.. so if CPU is stable under XTU stress test, I know if can handle the heat at least. Sure I can pass CB and others.. but if ambient moves 10c .. my OC may not be stable. **its never a bad idea to stress test for max load/heat.. its just not that 'honest' of a performance indicator as far as overall system performance benches are concerned.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> XTU isn't useful for much.


XTU *Benchmark* (not the stress test) is very good for determining basic stability. This is fairly well known. If you can run 5 XTU benchmark runs back to back, you're probably stable.


----------



## tolis626

Hey guys, I'm kinda losing it here, but it's for a good reason for the first time with this PC. As I have said in previous posts of mine, I've never been able to get 4.8GHz to work stable on my CPU, even with cache at 35x and 1.1V and RAM at 1600MHz CL9. I also couldn't get 2400MHz RAM to work reliably with no errors before. As I posted a few days ago, I managed to get my RAM working at 2400MHz 10-12-12-30-1T and at 1.6V instead of 1.65V. My detailed timings and sub-timings can be found here, but I'm still tweaking and getting them even tighter. I don't think I can go much further, though.

RAM speed isn't my "issue" now though. I was with a friend and decided to do a "suicide" run of 4.8GHz (Suicide as in "I know it's totally unstable but I'm gonna do it anyway", not because it's too extreme) at 1.35V for fun. It worked. It passed Cinebench, at least, and gave me a score of 988. I thought it was dumb luck, so I ran 5 consecutive runs with priority set to real time and all were stable and gave me scores between 986 and 988. So, thinking It was curious, I ran RealBench stress test. It passed 30 minutes. Then I went into the BIOS and lowered it to 1.335V. Still passed 30 minutes of RealBench. Now I just finished a 30 minute RealBench test at 1.325V. It's getting ridiculous. Like literally last month I tried 4.8GHz at 1.36V and it crashed Cinebench.

So, I'm gonna try lower, but for now I'm about to pee myself out of excitement. Maybe I'm gonna try 4.9GHz? 5.0GHz? Seriously, I don't know what's wrong, but I love it.

Screenies to prove I'm not crazy below. Unfortunately I forgot to take a screenshot of my RAM testing, but yesterday it passed 7 hours of stress testing (8 instances of HCI memtest with each testing 1800MB or RAM) while I was sleeping. I just turned it off before I left for work. I will also bench my RAM again because it seems RAM benchmarks improve quite a bit with core speed? I dunno, I'll see to it and report back.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm kinda losing it here, but it's for a good reason for the first time with this PC. As I have said in previous posts of mine, I've never been able to get 4.8GHz to work stable on my CPU, even with cache at 35x and 1.1V and RAM at 1600MHz CL9. I also couldn't get 2400MHz RAM to work reliably with no errors before. As I posted a few days ago, I managed to get my RAM working at 2400MHz 10-12-12-30-1T and at 1.6V instead of 1.65V. My detailed timings and sub-timings can be found here, but I'm still tweaking and getting them even tighter. I don't think I can go much further, though.
> 
> RAM speed isn't my "issue" now though. I was with a friend and decided to do a "suicide" run of 4.8GHz (Suicide as in "I know it's totally unstable but I'm gonna do it anyway", not because it's too extreme) at 1.35V for fun. It worked. It passed Cinebench, at least, and gave me a score of 988. I thought it was dumb luck, so I ran 5 consecutive runs with priority set to real time and all were stable and gave me scores between 986 and 988. So, thinking It was curious, I ran RealBench stress test. It passed 30 minutes. Then I went into the BIOS and lowered it to 1.335V. Still passed 30 minutes of RealBench. Now I just finished a 30 minute RealBench test at 1.325V. It's getting ridiculous. Like literally last month I tried 4.8GHz at 1.36V and it crashed Cinebench.
> 
> So, I'm gonna try lower, but for now I'm about to pee myself out of excitement. Maybe I'm gonna try 4.9GHz? 5.0GHz? Seriously, I don't know what's wrong, but I love it.
> 
> Screenies to prove I'm not crazy below. Unfortunately I forgot to take a screenshot of my RAM testing, but yesterday it passed 7 hours of stress testing (8 instances of HCI memtest with each testing 1800MB or RAM) while I was sleeping. I just turned it off before I left for work. I will also bench my RAM again because it seems RAM benchmarks improve quite a bit with core speed? I dunno, I'll see to it and report back.


Both pics Show 1.36 and 1.37V at 4.8ghz


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Both pics Show 1.36 and 1.37V at 4.8ghz


Well of course it does. VID is at 1.325V and 1.335V in these pictures, and that gives a VCORE of 1.36V and 1.375V respectively. That's how it works. I also forgot to mention that I ran everything with adaptive voltage because I went completely loco. I will test more seriously, but I wanted to share those results with you guys because I got excited.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Well of course it does. VID is at 1.325V and 1.335V in these pictures, and that gives a VCORE of 1.36V and 1.375V respectively. That's how it works. I also forgot to mention that I ran everything with adaptive voltage because I went completely loco. I will test more seriously, but I wanted to share those results with you guys because I got excited.


You mean 1.356v vid lol? You go by vcore not VID.

And i guess 1.37V for 4.8ghz is decent.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> You mean 1.356v vid lol? You go by vcore not VID.
> 
> And i guess 1.37V for 4.8ghz is decent.


Because I was using adaptive, one core spiked for one moment to 1.356V VID. It does that. Look at the averages.

Also, since when do we go by VCORE? Everyone I see goes by VID, as that's the value you can set in the BIOS. :/

Anyways, I'm not going to argue semantics before I have better results at hand. I'll be back.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Because I was using adaptive, one core spiked for one moment to 1.356V VID. It does that. Look at the averages.
> 
> Also, since when do we go by VCORE? Everyone I see goes by VID, as that's the value you can set in the BIOS. :/
> 
> Anyways, I'm not going to argue semantics before I have better results at hand. I'll be back.


Ur oc is decent. You ever try fixed voltage with C states? My ever day Oc is 4.8ghz 1.32v, i dont like 1.35+ for everyday use.

Also found OC cache didnt do much for benchmarks and added heat. You can just do x40 with low voltage.

And everyone uses Vcore. Since Vcore will show ur max voltage being used. You could be using a certain load line calibration and VId and Vcore could be dif by a massive amount. Even in Fixed voltage it will go higher then VID in loads.

EDIT: And VID is just a state or information that is in the CPU, while vcore is the actual voltage


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Ur oc is decent. You ever try fixed voltage with C states? My ever day Oc is 4.8ghz 1.32v, i dont like 1.35+ for everyday use.
> 
> Also found OC cache didnt do much for benchmarks and added heat. You can just do x40 with low voltage.
> 
> And everyone uses Vcore. Since Vcore will show ur max voltage being used. You could be using a certain load line calibration and VId and Vcore could be dif by a massive amount. Even in Fixed voltage it will go higher then VID in loads.
> 
> EDIT: And VID is just a state or information that is in the CPU, while vcore is the actual voltage


Well, I won't disagree with you, we should be using VCORE for comparisons. Thing is, the only app that I know to report it correctly is HWiNFO64. The others are all over the place. VID is a more reliably reported value, so we can at least get an approximation of the voltage everyone's using. And regarding cache... I agree. It's worth peanuts in Cinebench and 3DMark but that's about it. Thing is that 40x doesn't require way less voltage than 44x does, so I'm thinking about sticking with 44x for now. I will definitely revisit my cache for testing as the last thing to tune, but I don't think I'm going to do much for now. Maybe in the summer when heat is an issue I'll take it low.

Anyways, in my case, just getting 4.8GHz to work at a voltage that's not suicidally stupid is a monumental achievement. I was probably doing something wrong all along, but never got the time to redo everything. Now that I did, I couldn't be happier.

Also, while I do use manual with C-states when testing (usually, sometimes I just leave it on adaptive and hope for the best) and it does drop VCore all the way down to 0, I don't feel good using it. Since adaptive works ok on Haswell, I use that. I can't argue against manual with C-states, you know. It's just a personal thing. I do forget to revert to adaptive sometimes though.

To conclude my testing for today... I tried 1.32V manual and crashed too quickly. 1.325V and 1.33V crashed too. Got it to 1.335V, everything worked (Again, 30 minutes of RealBench). I thought that was strange, so I got to the BIOS, dropped VCore to 1.32V (VCore was 1.344V consistently, never over that and never went below that while under 100% load) again and increased VCCSA by 50mV (It's not at a +0.15V offset, or about 0.97V real voltage, well within the safe range). It passed 15 minutes of RealBench, but that's all I did because I had to go for dinner. For now, my guess is a not so stellar IMC, since added VCCSA does seem to improve stability substantially. More thorough testing tomorrow.



PS : I forgot to take a screenshot of the 1.32V run. God damn... Got to make a habit of taking screenshots. That's coming tomorrow, if everything goes well.


----------



## MaxVS

Hi Guys! It is real that 4790k overheating at stock clocks?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxVS*
> 
> Hi Guys! It is real that 4790k overheating at stock clocks?


If you use stock cooling and extreme heat stressing, sure.


----------



## MaxVS

It is true that 6700k is much more cool than 4790k?


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> If you use stock cooling and extreme heat stressing, sure.


This.
AVX IBT or Prime 95 running small FFT is going to eat up a stock cooler.
Even encoding a video could pose a threat.

I wouldn't even game on the stock cooler. Not because it would throttle but because I don't want my CPU hitting 80c in a game.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxVS*
> 
> It is true that 6700k is much more cool than 4790k?


Not really. The die is smaller so the stock TIM is less effective.
They also have a higher vcore.

If you want a chip to run cool just get a cooler.


----------



## MaxVS

I have now CoolMaster Hyper TX3 cooler. It runs i5 2400 at 65C on prime95. But i think time for upgrade.There is 100$~ difference between CPUs with 5%-10% performance difference, but all says that haswell OVERHEAT and needs delid. I need good CPU out from box use with good stock speeds, i dont plan OC, but need cool temps. So what i should to do? Any Ideas?


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxVS*
> 
> I have now CoolMaster Hyper TX3 cooler. It runs i5 2400 at 65C on prime95. But i think time for upgrade.There is 100$~ difference between CPUs with 5%-10% performance difference, but all says that haswell OVERHEAT and needs delid. I need good CPU out from box use with good stock speeds, i dont plan OC, but need cool temps. So what i should to do? Any Ideas?


Haswell has good out of the box temps.
The TIM is non issue until you start adding voltage.
So does Skylake.

But IBT and Prime run heavy current and overvolt a manual vcore setting. Don't use those to make a baseline because no application does that.


----------



## MaxVS

Thanks. I have one more question, it is true that haswell and olders cpu's with old gen TIM was starting heat with years more, when TIM dry up. Devil Canyon have new TIM, so it is dont dries with time?


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxVS*
> 
> Thanks. I have one more question, it is true that haswell and olders cpu's with old gen TIM was starting heat with years more, when TIM dry up. Devil Canyon have new TIM, so it is dont dries with time?


It's not about age really. The TIM is the same over time until you start heating it up.
Overvolting wears down on the TIM life.

If you are that worried about it get a haswell-e chip. They are soldered down.


----------



## Valkayria

Problem solved. I disabled core parking. Running like a dream now!


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MaxVS*
> 
> Thanks. I have one more question, it is true that haswell and olders cpu's with old gen TIM was starting heat with years more, when TIM dry up. Devil Canyon have new TIM, so it is dont dries with time?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about age really. The TIM is the same over time until you start heating it up.
> Overvolting wears down on the TIM life.
> 
> If you are that worried about it get a haswell-e chip. They are soldered down.
Click to expand...

there is no worry. You can delid and put some Q paste on at any time that will surpass the performance of the OEM and have a longer lifespan

While the TIM on HW and DC is cheap crap... its needed due to the die size. Since HW-e has larger die and can handle more core surface tension ... it was candidate for soldered IHS.


----------



## tolis626

A small update, seeing as I haven't had much time to play today. 4.8GHz seems stable at 1.32V VID (1.344V Vcore, according to HWiNFO64). I've only really stress tested for half an hour on RealBench and like 5 loops of the x265 test, but anything that's unstable usually crashes well before that mark, so I have fait. Thing is, it's survived a few hours of Battlefield 4 as well without breaking a sweat. Nice!

Going lower is possible, but will require tweaking. It surely requires more (or maybe less?) VCCIN. 1.31V VID (1.328V Vcore) crashes within one minute with 1.8V VCCIN and at over 10 minutes with 1.95V VCCIN. I'm afraid of going higher than that for 24/7 usage, though.
More nice results include a benchmark stable (Didn't test more, maybe I can get it stable at something like 1.35-1.36V) 4.9GHz at 1.375V (1.4V Vcore) and a boot and validation at 5GHz. Yes, that happened. I almost crapped my pants when I managed to take a screenshot. It didn't make it through Cinebench though. That was at 1.385V. I'll try with lower RAM and cache speeds and see where that takes me.


All in all, I must have said "What the hell?!?" and similar phrases hundreds of times today. Exciting times for me.









EDIT : Also, here is my 5GHz validation in case anyone wonders.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> A small update, seeing as I haven't had much time to play today. 4.8GHz seems stable at 1.32V VID (1.344V Vcore, according to HWiNFO64). I've only really stress tested for half an hour on RealBench and like 5 loops of the x265 test, but anything that's unstable usually crashes well before that mark, so I have fait. Thing is, it's survived a few hours of Battlefield 4 as well without breaking a sweat. Nice!
> 
> Going lower is possible, but will require tweaking. It surely requires more (or maybe less?) VCCIN. 1.31V VID (1.328V Vcore) crashes within one minute with 1.8V VCCIN and at over 10 minutes with 1.95V VCCIN. I'm afraid of going higher than that for 24/7 usage, though.
> More nice results include a benchmark stable (Didn't test more, maybe I can get it stable at something like 1.35-1.36V) 4.9GHz at 1.375V (1.4V Vcore) and a boot and validation at 5GHz. Yes, that happened. I almost crapped my pants when I managed to take a screenshot. It didn't make it through Cinebench though. That was at 1.385V. I'll try with lower RAM and cache speeds and see where that takes me.
> 
> 
> All in all, I must have said "What the hell?!?" and similar phrases hundreds of times today. Exciting times for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : Also, here is my 5GHz validation in case anyone wonders.


If your not going for high score on benchmarks i would say 4.8ghz is just fine. Hell even 4.5-4.8 is fine. Only time i do mine 5ghz + is when im trying to get benchmark scores.

5ghz where i live likes to heat my cpu up to 80C in 100% load which i dont like. 4.8ghz it stays well below 68c and well below 55c when gaming or anything else.

But from 5ghz to 5.1 mine likes to take well over 1.4v lol.

That with the C stats it goes way down below 1 voltage on idle.

I would say 4.8ghz with 1.344vcore is pretty good.


----------



## CL3P20

**once you have increased vccin... try to lower vcore 

a lot of times for hard OC.. you end up using too much vcore and not enough vccin... so by the time you have figured out your not stable and raise vccin... the cpu has more vcore than it needs..and can be lowered. Not sure if you notice your vcore droop more when vccin is not adequate, but this is typically the case (in that raising vccin can keep vcore from drooping if the vccin level was 'insufficient' for your clock speed.. with less vcore droop, you can often lower vcore in BIOS and remain stable, maybe lose some temps too if your lucky).


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> If your not going for high score on benchmarks i would say 4.8ghz is just fine. Hell even 4.5-4.8 is fine. Only time i do mine 5ghz + is when im trying to get benchmark scores.
> 
> 5ghz where i live likes to heat my cpu up to 80C in 100% load which i dont like. 4.8ghz it stays well below 68c and well below 55c when gaming or anything else.
> 
> But from 5ghz to 5.1 mine likes to take well over 1.4v lol.
> 
> That with the C stats it goes way down below 1 voltage on idle.
> 
> I would say 4.8ghz with 1.344vcore is pretty good.


Oh, yeah, I forgot to mention that, because I get carried away when pushing for more performance, I have decided to set a voltage limit for myself. No higher than 1.34V VID for 24/7 use. Both 4.9GHz and especially 5GHz break that rule so I have up to 4.8GHz to play with. And it's pushing it, I'm thinking about going 4.7Ghz for lower temps and voltages, but that's a debate for another time.









5GHz was purely to see if I can do it. I did, case closed. I don't even have benchmarks to show for it. 4.9GHz ran fine, so it could potentially be stable, but at those voltages I wouldn't even consider it for 24/7 use, so it's out of the way too. For benchmarking they're fine, though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> **once you have increased vccin... try to lower vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lot of times for hard OC.. you end up using too much vcore and not enough vccin... so by the time you have figured out your not stable and raise vccin... the cpu has more vcore than it needs..and can be lowered. Not sure if you notice your vcore droop more when vccin is not adequate, but this is typically the case (in that raising vccin can keep vcore from drooping if the vccin level was 'insufficient' for your clock speed.. with less vcore droop, you can often lower vcore in BIOS and remain stable, maybe lose some temps too if your lucky).


I know man. That's the first mistake I did when first overclocking. But at this point it doesn't seem that increasing VCCIN helps. I think 1.31V failed even with 1.95V VCCIN and higher seems scary. 1.32V works even with 1.75V, but I have it set to 1.8V just to be sure. I will try more in the coming days, but I doubt anything will change. This voltage falls right in line with the expected 0.04V increase in voltage needed for every 100MHz after a certain point. I can get 4.7GHz stable at 1.28V, so 1.32V seems right. 1.31V should be too low. That's just, you know, rough estimates of how it works but hey, they work out sometimes.

If I may ask, how high do you have your VCCIN set to?

PS : A strange thing I noticed is how large the gaps between VCore steps are. On my CPU it goes from 1.296 V to 1.312V, then 1.328V, 1.344V, 1.360V, 1.376V etc. I would expect more fine, granular control over it. So what happens is, when I set VID to 1.32V (1.322V basically, if I set 1.32V cores 0 and 3 show a VID of 1.322V and cores 1 and 2 show 1.317V. It's standard 5mV increments, but the reporting of it is completely screwed up. I dunno what's up with that) alll my cores will receive a VCore of 1.344V. If I lower to 1.31V, half the cores will receive 1.328V and the other half 1.344V. Lowering to 1.305V gets all cores to 1.328V but gets unstable. So what? Is it a case of bad reporting? Is it a motherboard thing? Is it normal? I have no idea and would love to hear what you guys may have to say. I have to note that it's been so since the beginning, across quite a few different sets of settings and across many BIOSes.


----------



## tolis626

Sorry for the double post, but I'm on mobile and Tapatalk doesn't seem to be able to edit my post and I cannot upload pics directly from the browser.

As you can see, this is getting ridiculous. 1.305V VID (1.328V Vcore) just happened. It would crash at first but I cranked the VCCIN to 1.95V with LLC level 8 (at idle it stays at 1.95V but under load goes to 1.968V or even 1.982V) and lowered my cache to 42x just to try it. And it worked. Granted, it was only 30 minutes and it's probably not completely stable, but man... 1.31V is quite possible if I decide to keep VCCIN high.


----------



## CL3P20

Mosfets need to run faster.. increase LLC to max or up your freq for VRM phases should help keep you stable where your testing, but the 'large gaps' you refer to in vcore "steps" are indicative of CPU reaching limit on cooling. If you could magically keep CPU 10-15c cooler, you would likely find stability at a lower "step"...

I will go as high as 2.05v vccin for daily with a high OC.. Some CPU need it, others dont. I have 4790k that runs 4.6 @ 1.1v with 1.97vccin ..and a 4670k that runs that same @ 1.1v but needs only 1.76vccin ... so long as CPU is stable and temps are within reason, voltage is of no concern to me.


----------



## fyzzz

Hmm interesting information being shared here. I have been trying to get my 4690k to 4.9 ghz, but i can't get it 100% working. I am right now at 4.7 ghz at 1.25v, with no issues. Couldn't run 4.7 at that voltage before, but some tweaks to others voltages has made me be able to drop it. But it gets interesting over 4.7, there is quite the jump to 4.8, which takes 1.34v and 4.9 doesn't want to be stable. I can run over 5ghz through cinebench and benchmark with it however. Yes i know that the last mhz aren't going to make a difference, but i have the cooling to push this thing and i want the max i can get out of it. Input voltage is at 1.55v right now (became more stable with it), but i might try higher input with higher clockspeed. With my benching clock for example i run 2v input for 5ghz, otherwise it won't work.


----------



## aerotracks

Some testing with all in one watercooling, these things aren't half bad









http://abload.de/image.php?img=4600_11087ds1z.png


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> A small update, seeing as I haven't had much time to play today. 4.8GHz seems stable at 1.32V VID (1.344V Vcore, according to HWiNFO64). I've only really stress tested for half an hour on RealBench and like 5 loops of the x265 test, but anything that's unstable usually crashes well before that mark, so I have fait. Thing is, it's survived a few hours of Battlefield 4 as well without breaking a sweat. Nice!
> 
> Going lower is possible, but will require tweaking. It surely requires more (or maybe less?) VCCIN. 1.31V VID (1.328V Vcore) crashes within one minute with 1.8V VCCIN and at over 10 minutes with 1.95V VCCIN. I'm afraid of going higher than that for 24/7 usage, though.
> More nice results include a benchmark stable (Didn't test more, maybe I can get it stable at something like 1.35-1.36V) 4.9GHz at 1.375V (1.4V Vcore) and a boot and validation at 5GHz. Yes, that happened. I almost crapped my pants when I managed to take a screenshot. It didn't make it through Cinebench though. That was at 1.385V. I'll try with lower RAM and cache speeds and see where that takes me.
> 
> 
> All in all, I must have said "What the hell?!?" and similar phrases hundreds of times today. Exciting times for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : Also, here is my 5GHz validation in case anyone wonders.


Hi, what is you stock VID?

I only ask as your chip appears a similar clocker to mine (my stock VID is 1.286v). I can get 4.7GHz at 1.31v which is stable for general use but stressing it usually forces a reboot at around the 6-10 min mark (RealBench). I've not really tweaked anything other than LLC to 1.950v as settings are named a bit differently on my Gigabyte board....


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Some testing with all in one watercooling, these things aren't half bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=4600_11087ds1z.png


Sound golden chip there, Btw how you install the H110I GT there ? I don't see any thing over the block


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> Hi, what is you stock VID?
> 
> I only ask as your chip appears a similar clocker to mine (my stock VID is 1.286v). I can get 4.7GHz at 1.31v which is stable for general use but stressing it usually forces a reboot at around the 6-10 min mark (RealBench). I've not really tweaked anything other than LLC to 1.950v as settings are named a bit differently on my Gigabyte board....


I'll be totally honest with you when I say I don't even remember what my stock VID is. Last time I saw it was the first day when I bought my PC. After that, it's always been overclocked.









I'm quite sure it was below 1.2V though. I think it was something like 1.18V or something.

I wouldn't consider that stable, man. 6-10 minutes is too short a time to consider it stable. What I would try is the extreme values of VCCIN (1.5-1.55V up to 2V) and then secondary voltages, like VCCSA. Also, leave your RAM and cache at stock at first. And by RAM at stock, I don't mean XMP. Manually set it to 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 and leave it there till you are stable. I also wouldn't push VID over 1.325V for daily use, but many will disagree with me.

If you have anything else to ask, ask away. Feel free to PM me if you don't want to clutter the thread.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound golden chip there, Btw how you install the H110I GT there ? I don't see any thing over the block


You can see all the mounting material in the picture... sitting on the table next to the radiator









I'm using the Giga LN2 board, no mounting holes








H110i is just sitting flat on there

P.S. Good eye on the AIO model


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> I'll be totally honest with you when I say I don't even remember what my stock VID is. Last time I saw it was the first day when I bought my PC. After that, it's always been overclocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite sure it was below 1.2V though. I think it was something like 1.18V or something.
> 
> I wouldn't consider that stable, man. 6-10 minutes is too short a time to consider it stable. What I would try is the extreme values of VCCIN (1.5-1.55V up to 2V) and then secondary voltages, like VCCSA. Also, leave your RAM and cache at stock at first. And by RAM at stock, I don't mean XMP. Manually set it to 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 and leave it there till you are stable. I also wouldn't push VID over 1.325V for daily use, but many will disagree with me.
> 
> If you have anything else to ask, ask away. Feel free to PM me if you don't want to clutter the thread.


Thanks for the reply.

Ok, so your chip is binned quite a bit better than mine. I'm sure I have one of the highest stock VID's out there!

Yeah I know that 4.7GHz oc isn't really stable and I've not really put the time in to get it right so I'm currently running stock speeds however, the girlfriend is off out to her works Christmas party tonight so I will have a good few hours to put in!

I've not even touched the memory yet, strangely though, it doesn't have an XMP profile to select from. My board does pick up the correct timings though.

I'll post up some screens in a bit. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> You can see all the mounting material in the picture... sitting on the table next to the radiator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using the Giga LN2 board, no mounting holes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H110i is just sitting flat on there
> 
> P.S. Good eye on the AIO model


Yes I see the mounting kit now







good to know that


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Hey guys, when I set adaptive mode and put offset in AUTO and the max turbo vcore in 1.165v (my stable for 4.4Ghz manually tested) and then I go to stress test in Aida64, ETU it reaches 1.29v, much higher than the 1.165v, so I put a voltage of 1.265v max turbo core and did a negative offset of -0.100, so now while stress testing its reaching my 1.165v~1.17v. Is this all right? I can use like that?


As you have Asus Maximus VII Hero, the UEFI is the same as my Asus Maximus VII Ranger.

CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[Adaptive Mode]
Offset Mode Sign [+]
CPU Core Voltage Offset [Auto]->[0.001]
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[1.164]

Below the "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage" you will see a box stating final VID Turbo as 1.165V.

My 24/7 use OC of 4.9GHz CPU @ 1.255V VID will overshoot to 1.280V VCORE when AVX code program is detected running, idle is around 0.760V VID 0.768V VCORE.

A small CPU Core Voltage Offset will keep idle as close as stock detected for CPU, larger one will increase idle.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> As you have Asus Maximus VII Hero, the UEFI is the same as my Asus Maximus VII Ranger.
> 
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[Adaptive Mode]
> Offset Mode Sign [+]
> CPU Core Voltage Offset [Auto]->[0.001]
> Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[1.164]
> 
> Below the "Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage" you will see a box stating final VID Turbo as 1.165V.
> 
> My 24/7 use OC of 4.9GHz CPU @ 1.255V VID will overshoot to 1.280V VCORE when AVX code program is detected running, idle is around 0.760V VID 0.768V VCORE.
> 
> A small CPU Core Voltage Offset will keep idle as close as stock detected for CPU, larger one will increase idle.


I didn't installed my Windows in UEFI mode, to be honest I don't know what UEFI is and the benefits, but I think my adaptive mode is bugged, I put Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage -> 1.185v and Offset -> -0.020v and instead of going to 1.165v in full load, it goes to 1.29v!


----------



## gupsterg

You have misunderstood my term UEFI, motherboards used to have BIOS, then come about EFI and now UEFI (AFAIK







).

To me it's strange adaptive voltage mode is overvolting so much.

I've had 2 different i5 4690K in my mobo and used BIOS versions 2601, 2702, 2801, 2902 and currently 3003 and had no issues using adaptive voltage.

My 1st CPU had profiles 4.4, 4.5, 4.6, each profile tested with say around 12hrs+ minimum per test program and various used.

My 2nd CPU has profiles 4.4, 4.5, 4.6, 4.7, 4.8, 4.9 each profile tested with say around 12hrs+ minimum per test program and various used.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Unified Extensible Firmware Interface

A little more on it... http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/what-uefi


----------



## sirleeofroy

4.7GHzpass.jpg 1160k .jpg file


Ok, so I have made some progress!!

4.7GHz @1.320v (stock is 1.286v)
LLC set to the highest setting (Turbo)
VRIN @1.850v
CPU RING @1.3v

I'm not sure if this is good or whether it is safe but it seems my failing was not upping the CPU RING which at stock was set to something like 0.860v. I read somewhere that increasing this to near the VCORE setting would help and it did! I would normally get around 9 mins into RealBench before it would BSOD. With the adjusted CPU RING it just passed a 15min (Yeah I know I need to test it for longer, but this is progress!).

Whats the verdict guys?

Edit: Just ran a 30min stress and all is well. Max temp of 83c (just for a second or two) Average of 72c.

Edit 2: Managed to get the VCORE down to 1.315v and still stable (1.310v crashed after a while)


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You have misunderstood my term UEFI, motherboards used to have BIOS, then come about EFI and now UEFI (AFAIK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> To me it's strange adaptive voltage mode is overvolting so much.
> 
> I've had 2 different i5 4690K in my mobo and used BIOS versions 2601, 2702, 2801, 2902 and currently 3003 and had no issues using adaptive voltage.
> 
> My 1st CPU had profiles 4.4, 4.5, 4.6, each profile tested with say around 12hrs+ minimum per test program and various used.
> 
> My 2nd CPU has profiles 4.4, 4.5, 4.6, 4.7, 4.8, 4.9 each profile tested with say around 12hrs+ minimum per test program and various used.


Yea I don't know why this is hapenning, I had to use 1.185v and -0.100 to have the actual 1.185v, because its substracting 0.100 from 1.29 and not 1.185v, completely nuts this motherboard. At the moment I'm using offset mode and it is working stable with 4.4Ghz and 1.17v.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Unified Extensible Firmware Interface
> 
> A little more on it... http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/what-uefi


Thank you, and do you recommend using UEFI? I saw a tutorial on youtube you have to open CMD during the Windows installation and use some commands there..

Edit.: Actually after I've seen other tutorials, all I have to do is configure the USB bootable in UEFI mode and FAT32. But I use MBR or GPT when creating the USB bootable?


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> 4.7GHzpass.jpg 1160k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Ok, so I have made some progress!!
> 
> 4.7GHz @1.320v (stock is 1.286v)
> LLC set to the highest setting (Turbo)
> VRIN @1.850v
> CPU RING @1.3v
> 
> I'm not sure if this is good or whether it is safe but it seems my failing was not upping the CPU RING which at stock was set to something like 0.860v. I read somewhere that increasing this to near the VCORE setting would help and it did! I would normally get around 9 mins into RealBench before it would BSOD. With the adjusted CPU RING it just passed a 15min (Yeah I know I need to test it for longer, but this is progress!).
> 
> Whats the verdict guys?
> 
> Edit: Just ran a 30min stress and all is well. Max temp of 83c (just for a second or two) Average of 72c.
> 
> Edit 2: Managed to get the VCORE down to 1.315v and still stable (1.310v crashed after a while)


Just stop what you're doing, back down those voltages and take it slow. First off, if you ask me, 1.3V is just too much for the cache (VRing). Period. Most suggest not going over 1.2V, some not above 1.25V, but 1.3V is just ridiculous for the cache. Forget the "close to VCore" suggestion, that was Ivy Bridge era stuff. Just set your CPU cache to something like 35x, set VRing to something like 1.1-1.15V and leave it there for the duration of your testing. It's not like cache speed has any appreciable impact on performance to justify the risk.

Second, what speed are you running your RAM at? If higher than 1600MHz 9-9-9-24, back it down. Many chips have quite weak IMC and require tweaking to make high memory speeds possible, or sometimes it just doesn't want to run that memory fast.

Third, VRIN or VCCIN or CPU Input Voltage or Eventual CPU Input voltage are the same thing, just labeled differently depending on your motherboard. Back down your LLC (there's actually no need with Haswell and it's FIVR, for better or for worse) and try 1.5V, 1.55V and then 1.9, 1.95V and maybe 2V. See if you're stable. If not... Then I guess there's not much you can do. At that point I'd call it and stick with 4.6GHz (Who am I kidding? I wouldn't, but do as I say and not as I do







).

As a final resort, maybe you'd want some system agent voltage. Pay attention to how it's configured. Read its real value with HWiNFO64 when in Windows. It's normally labeled VCCSA. Stock should be around 0.8-0.9V. Bump it a little, but I'd say no higher than 1.05V. Better not pass that 1V mark either. If even that fails, then I have bad news.

Just take it slow, and whatever you need just ask here. Someone will help.

EDIT : Just saw your screenshot. Are you sure you haven't disable any monitoring? I can't find VCCSA or cache voltage. Some things seems off though. That power draw is insane and probaly erratic. Also that AVCC3... What is that and why does it show 6V as max? That's not right for sure...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Yea I don't know why this is hapenning, I had to use 1.185v and -0.100 to have the actual 1.185v, because its substracting 0.100 from 1.29 and not 1.185v, completely nuts this motherboard. At the moment I'm using offset mode and it is working stable with 4.4Ghz and 1.17v.


Are you sure you have the latest BIOS? It's version 3003. I have the Maximus VII Formula, so mine should be the same as well. With adaptive it will always stay at the voltage I set it to and sometimes bump VID and VCore by about 0.02V when under heavy/AVX loads. Make sure that Extreme Tweaker is not on auto mode and that it's not on Fully Manual. Then just set the override voltage and just give it a 0 offset, it will default to +0.01V. Also make sure that the offset has a + configured. Negative offset is sometimes, in my experience, kind of weird.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Just stop what you're doing, back down those voltages and take it slow. First off, if you ask me, 1.3V is just too much for the cache (VRing). Period. Most suggest not going over 1.2V, some not above 1.25V, but 1.3V is just ridiculous for the cache. Forget the "close to VCore" suggestion, that was Ivy Bridge era stuff. Just set your CPU cache to something like 35x, set VRing to something like 1.1-1.15V and leave it there for the duration of your testing. It's not like cache speed has any appreciable impact on performance to justify the risk.
> 
> Second, what speed are you running your RAM at? If higher than 1600MHz 9-9-9-24, back it down. Many chips have quite weak IMC and require tweaking to make high memory speeds possible, or sometimes it just doesn't want to run that memory fast.
> 
> Third, VRIN or VCCIN or CPU Input Voltage or Eventual CPU Input voltage are the same thing, just labeled differently depending on your motherboard. Back down your LLC (there's actually no need with Haswell and it's FIVR, for better or for worse) and try 1.5V, 1.55V and then 1.9, 1.95V and maybe 2V. See if you're stable. If not... Then I guess there's not much you can do. At that point I'd call it and stick with 4.6GHz (Who am I kidding? I wouldn't, but do as I say and not as I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> As a final resort, maybe you'd want some system agent voltage. Pay attention to how it's configured. Read its real value with HWiNFO64 when in Windows. It's normally labeled VCCSA. Stock should be around 0.8-0.9V. Bump it a little, but I'd say no higher than 1.05V. Better not pass that 1V mark either. If even that fails, then I have bad news.
> 
> Just take it slow, and whatever you need just ask here. Someone will help.
> Are you sure you have the latest BIOS? It's version 3003. I have the Maximus VII Formula, so mine should be the same as well. With adaptive it will always stay at the voltage I set it to and sometimes bump VID and VCore by about 0.02V when under heavy/AVX loads. Make sure that Extreme Tweaker is not on auto mode and that it's not on Fully Manual. Then just set the override voltage and just give it a 0 offset, it will default to +0.01V. Also make sure that the offset has a + configured. Negative offset is sometimes, in my experience, kind of weird.


Actually I'm using the MAXIMUS VII HERO BIOS 2902, one behind of the last (3003), just because it seems better for gaming, I don't know if is paranoia or something, but I see that my GPU usage is higher with this BIOS and more stable sometimes. Do you think maybe that is the problem? The 2902 is also very recent BIOS.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Actually I'm using the MAXIMUS VII HERO BIOS 2902, one behind of the last (3003), just because it seems better for gaming, I don't know if is paranoia or something, but I see that my GPU usage is higher with this BIOS and more stable sometimes. Do you think maybe that is the problem? The 2902 is also very recent BIOS.


I don't think it's the BIOS, but it's a good idea to run the latest one. I don't think it's got anything to do with the GPU, but still...

Try one thing at a time. Return your offset to a positive one and just set it to 0, let it go to +0.001V and see how it goes. We'll see after that if that's what's wrong.


----------



## ViTosS

I will test the new BIOS just to see if the Adaptive will be normal, if not I will reset to 2902


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> I don't think it's the BIOS, but it's a good idea to run the latest one. I don't think it's got anything to do with the GPU, but still...
> 
> Try one thing at a time. Return your offset to a positive one and just set it to 0, let it go to +0.001V and see how it goes. We'll see after that if that's what's wrong.


Unfortunately I prefer don't update my BIOS now because it's raining really strong here in my city and the wind is also fast, I'm afraid of power loss or something









But look, I uploaded 2 screenshots so you can see if I'm doing right:


----------



## ViTosS

So here is the voltage spike I see when just idleing, 1.24v:



And this one is with Prime95 blend stress test, 1.274v:



And I'm pretty sure this is my vcore and not my VID. Because every program show the same value, CPU CoreTemp, Aida64, HWINFO64, HWMonitor...


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Unfortunately I prefer don't update my BIOS now because it's raining really strong here in my city and the wind is also fast, I'm afraid of power loss or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But look, I uploaded 2 screenshots so you can see if I'm doing right:


I never said you should update right now.









These seem fine... Surprisingly the layout is a bit different than mine, but then again the Formula is a board oriented towards extreme overclocking, so it's expected that it has more options. Anyway are you sure that these options give you the same problems?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> So here is the voltage spike I see when just idleing, 1.24v:
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is with Prime95 blend stress test, 1.274v:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm pretty sure this is my vcore and not my VID. Because every program show the same value, CPU CoreTemp, Aida64, HWINFO64, HWMonitor...


Ok, first off, you shouldn't run Prime95 with adaptive anyway. Prime WILL push your voltages well out of control. That 0.1V increase sounds about right. See if the same happens in RealBench, x264, etc. Second, what is your VCCIN? Could you post a screenie of your HWiNFO64 windows to let me see everything?


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> I never said you should update right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These seem fine... Surprisingly the layout is a bit different than mine, but then again the Formula is a board oriented towards extreme overclocking, so it's expected that it has more options. Anyway are you sure that these options give you the same problems?


Yeah, inside BIOS everything shows normally (as you can see 1.164v and 1.165v with the offset, but when I go gaming or stress test, I have spikes to 1.274v, as you can see in the screenshots, and you may say it only happens while stress testing with AVX and stuff, but gaming it goes to 1.274v too. I played a bit of SWBF with HWMonitor minimized and after that I went to check the highest voltage monitored and there was 1.274v


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Just stop what you're doing, back down those voltages and take it slow. First off, if you ask me, 1.3V is just too much for the cache (VRing). Period. Most suggest not going over 1.2V, some not above 1.25V, but 1.3V is just ridiculous for the cache. Forget the "close to VCore" suggestion, that was Ivy Bridge era stuff. Just set your CPU cache to something like 35x, set VRing to something like 1.1-1.15V and leave it there for the duration of your testing. It's not like cache speed has any appreciable impact on performance to justify the risk.
> 
> Second, what speed are you running your RAM at? If higher than 1600MHz 9-9-9-24, back it down. Many chips have quite weak IMC and require tweaking to make high memory speeds possible, or sometimes it just doesn't want to run that memory fast.
> 
> Third, VRIN or VCCIN or CPU Input Voltage or Eventual CPU Input voltage are the same thing, just labeled differently depending on your motherboard. Back down your LLC (there's actually no need with Haswell and it's FIVR, for better or for worse) and try 1.5V, 1.55V and then 1.9, 1.95V and maybe 2V. See if you're stable. If not... Then I guess there's not much you can do. At that point I'd call it and stick with 4.6GHz (Who am I kidding? I wouldn't, but do as I say and not as I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> As a final resort, maybe you'd want some system agent voltage. Pay attention to how it's configured. Read its real value with HWiNFO64 when in Windows. It's normally labeled VCCSA. Stock should be around 0.8-0.9V. Bump it a little, but I'd say no higher than 1.05V. Better not pass that 1V mark either. If even that fails, then I have bad news.
> 
> Just take it slow, and whatever you need just ask here. Someone will help.
> 
> EDIT : Just saw your screenshot. Are you sure you haven't disable any monitoring? I can't find VCCSA or cache voltage. Some things seems off though. That power draw is insane and probaly erratic. Also that AVCC3... What is that and why does it show 6V as max? That's not right for sure...


Ok got ya... so I took the CPU RING down to 1.15v and backed the LLC down to "Normal" and my VRIN to 1.55v. Vcore remains at 1.315v. I just ran RB for 30mins and it passed, not only that but a good 5c cooler if HWMonitor is to be trusted... Now when you say "CPU Cache" do you mean "Uncore Ratio"? if so, that has been left at x40.

My memory is stock and untouched, with standard timings of 10-10-10-30 (HyperX Fury 1600MHz).

With regards to the monitoring, nothing is disabled. I have no idea what that AVCC3 is however, I think its a wrongly labeled sensor and possibly one of the rails ( -12v maybe?!). It's even more confusing when looking at HWmonitor as things are labeled a bit differently in there and to top it off, I really didn't do myself any favors getting a motherboard no-one else seems to own!!

Have a look at the snip from HWmonitor, that was straight after the 30min run on RB.

Thanks for your help though, I might get a decent clock out of this yet!









HWmon.JPG 124k .JPG file


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> I never said you should update right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These seem fine... Surprisingly the layout is a bit different than mine, but then again the Formula is a board oriented towards extreme overclocking, so it's expected that it has more options. Anyway are you sure that these options give you the same problems?
> Ok, first off, you shouldn't run Prime95 with adaptive anyway. Prime WILL push your voltages well out of control. That 0.1V increase sounds about right. See if the same happens in RealBench, x264, etc. Second, what is your VCCIN? Could you post a screenie of your HWiNFO64 windows to let me see everything?


Sure, but at the moment I'm using 1.165v manual fixed voltage, since adaptive seems bugged


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Some testing with all in one watercooling, these things aren't half bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=4600_11087ds1z.png


Nice chip Aero! I can't imagine what will be this Golden CPU on a ASRock Z97 OC Formula because the OC Formula need less VCore than your Gigabyte...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Sure, but at the moment I'm using 1.165v manual fixed voltage, since adaptive seems bugged


I only tried manual on mine once, when I got my mobo back in March 15, it would not reduce VID/VCORE at idle regardless if I used EIST/C-States.

That's why I've been using adaptive for months now, I will check what I get when I run SWBF.

I've tested again Prime95 v28.7 which definitely use AVX and hammer CPU, I got 1.280V VCORE solid across all 4 cores in current/max column. RealBench stress mode set to 16GB I get 1.264V VCORE all 4 cores current column and only 2 cores show max column at 1.280V, this partial jump to 1.280V IMO is due to AVX in RB. [email protected] I get 1.264V across all 4 cores current & max column. All tests VID 1.255V.


----------



## blzn57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> Hi, what is you stock VID?
> 
> I only ask as your chip appears a similar clocker to mine (my stock VID is 1.286v). I can get 4.7GHz at 1.31v which is stable for general use but stressing it usually forces a reboot at around the 6-10 min mark (RealBench). I've not really tweaked anything other than LLC to 1.950v as settings are named a bit differently on my Gigabyte board....


My 4790K w/stock [email protected] has been running stable at 4.7GHz @1.3v on a custom loop, It's what I run daily. I can run [email protected] and [email protected] all stable in XTU, RealBench and gaming. I can boot [email protected] but not stable. [email protected] runs XTU between 15-20mins then BSOD with max temps hitting 65c. So with that being said I think I can get 5.0GHz with some more tweaks and more voltage.

4790K
Maximus Formula VII
G-Skill Trident X 2133 16GB

Cache ratio is set to 39x with adaptive voltage and I think the bios is pretty tweaked out. The one thing I did not change is the actual windows 7 power mode when benching and stressing. I have had it on basic, do you think when I change it to performance mode it will make any difference with the OC potential and stability during stress test?


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blzn57*
> 
> My 4790K w/stock [email protected] has been running stable at 4.7GHz @1.3v on a custom loop, It's what I run daily. I can run [email protected] and [email protected] all stable in XTU, RealBench and gaming. I can boot [email protected] but not stable. [email protected] runs XTU between 15-20mins then BSOD with max temps hitting 65c. So with that being said I think I can get 5.0GHz with some more tweaks and more voltage.
> 
> 4790K
> Maximus Formula VII
> G-Skill Trident X 2133 16GB
> 
> Cache ratio is set to 39x with adaptive voltage and I think the bios is pretty tweaked out. The one thing I did not change is the actual windows 7 power mode when benching and stressing. I have had it on basic, do you think when I change it to performance mode it will make any difference with the OC potential and stability during stress test?


Interesting, I can't seem to get 4.7GHz stable with any less than 1.315v however, I'm still learning the ropes and made some decent progress last night. I'm sure I have some more tweaking to do. I would really like a stable 4.8GHz for no other reason than "it sounds like a nice figure"!!

I get a little confused with what things are called, the motherboard says one thing, HWinfo says another and I get advice with another thing to adjust that turns out to be the same as the previous two things!!!


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Some testing with all in one watercooling, these things aren't half bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=4600_11087ds1z.png


Congratulations for your chip and setup, man! I'd love to set up my Corsair H110 on an open air rig sometimes, like you show here! Instead, I always use my Noctua NH-U14S whenever I decide to run an open-air rig. Which Corsair AIO exactly is this, by the way? Would you care testing its capability, a bit?







Like setting your VCore at 1.350V in the BIOS, and run the x264 test for 10 minutes (also stating your ambient temp + TIM used, as well)? If it's not possible - don't feel like it, no worries.

Thank you


----------



## blzn57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sirleeofroy*
> 
> Interesting, I can't seem to get 4.7GHz stable with any less than 1.315v however, I'm still learning the ropes and made some decent progress last night. I'm sure I have some more tweaking to do. I would really like a stable 4.8GHz for no other reason than "it sounds like a nice figure"!!
> 
> I get a little confused with what things are called, the motherboard says one thing, HWinfo says another and I get advice with another thing to adjust that turns out to be the same as the previous two things!!!


I hear ya...it took me a while to get the lingo down too....still get it messed up at times.

They have some power management settings that I changed within the ASUS bios. I am pretty sure I could run daily at 4.8 but I like the 1.3v over 1.34v for everyday stuff. When getting up to 4.9-5.0GHz I did have to change my initial input voltage to 1.9-1.95 respectively.


----------



## blahtibla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blzn57*
> 
> My 4790K w/stock [email protected] has been running stable at 4.7GHz @1.3v on a custom loop, It's what I run daily. I can run [email protected] and [email protected] all stable in XTU, RealBench and gaming. I can boot [email protected] but not stable. [email protected] runs XTU between 15-20mins then BSOD with max temps hitting 65c. So with that being said I think I can get 5.0GHz with some more tweaks and more voltage.
> 
> 4790K
> Maximus Formula VII
> G-Skill Trident X 2133 16GB
> 
> Cache ratio is set to 39x with adaptive voltage and I think the bios is pretty tweaked out. The one thing I did not change is the actual windows 7 power mode when benching and stressing. I have had it on basic, do you think when I change it to performance mode it will make any difference with the OC potential and stability during stress test?


My chip seems very identical to yours 1.286 stock VID. At first i thought I was stable with [email protected] I was for a few month until, for some reason, I started getting the WHEA incorrectable error which made me bump the voltage up to 1.285. From my experience on win10, the power mode makes zero difference for stability, it will only prevent your chip from using the C-states, when set to high performance. I think tweaking the cache voltage, LLC and or VCIN, is more likely to improve stability at a lower vcore.

I'm on a custom loop like you, and even if the temps are excellent, no way im going over 1.3 for 24/7


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> Nice chip Aero! I can't imagine what will be this Golden CPU on a ASRock Z97 OC Formula because the OC Formula need less VCore than your Gigabyte...


Thanks man, actually VCore is same on OCF. The yellow board is in my daily system. The Giga board has the edge on memory overclocking, this kind of setup ist just right for that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Congratulations for your chip and setup, man! I'd love to set up my Corsair H110 on an open air rig sometimes, like you show here! Instead, I always use my Noctua NH-U14S whenever I decide to run an open-air rig. Which Corsair AIO exactly is this, by the way? Would you care testing its capability, a bit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like setting your VCore at 1.350V in the BIOS, and run the x264 test for 10 minutes (also stating your ambient temp + TIM used, as well)? If it's not possible - don't feel like it, no worries.
> 
> Thank you


Thanks, this is a Corsair H110i GT. I have Grizzly below the lid, and Arctic MX4 on it, with ambient slightly below 20C. I reran this test on my OC Formula with custom water-cooling (9x120), and the difference in avg temp was just 4C.

I can't run much over 1.2V VCore at ambient temps, above that my chip needs winter and an open window


----------



## GeneO

I don't know what my stock VID is, but I have been able top get 4.7 GHz down to 1.24V. I can probably go lower. Got there by disabling SVID and manually setting VCCIN to a fairly high value (1.8V). Stable at 2 hours of Real Bench. Can do 4.6 @ 1.2V VID. Pretty happy with either for 24x7.


----------



## NIK1

Anyone know if there is a version of the program Core Temp that works with windows 10 x64.I am useing 1.0 R6 and it locks up my desktop sometimes.


----------



## sirleeofroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Anyone know if there is a version of the program Core Temp that works with windows 10 x64.I am useing 1.0 R6 and it locks up my desktop sometimes.


Not as far as I know, it did the same for me. Just locked everything up. Have you tried HWiNFO64? That has quite an array of temp readouts..


----------



## aerotracks

you need RC7, RC6 is too old

http://abload.de/image.php?img=rc7vbs4d.png


----------



## NIK1

Thanks.I will give RC7 a shot...


----------



## Just a nickname

Should receive my 4790k monday. I can wait to play with it!








If only I had no finals to study for...









Seems like it is pretty easy to overclock DC. From what I read, one should lower uncore freq and memory to test highest core freq possible. Then proceed to overclock uncore or memory? Not quite clear on that point. I wonder what is the uncore use?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> Should receive my 4790k monday. I can wait to play with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only I had no finals to study for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like it is pretty easy to overclock DC. From what I read, one should lower uncore freq and memory to test highest core freq possible. Then proceed to overclock uncore or memory? Not quite clear on that point. I wonder what is the uncore use?


The uncore is everything other than the actual core on the die. _"Uncore functions include QPI controllers, L3 cache,[a] snoop agent pipeline, on-die memory controller, and Thunderbolt controller.[3] Other bus controllers such as PCI Express *and SPI are part of the chipset."*_ It seems to have very little effect on overall performance compared to your core. So, If you can get 100MHz on your core by sacrificing a few hundred MHz on your cache, you should. I left my uncore at 40x @1.050v for testing and got it up to 42x without having to add voltage. That was after getting 48x stable on the core. I didnt see any difference reducing my memory clocks on stability, so I left XMP on, but for some systems it can help.


----------



## jdorje

The uncore is the Northbridge.


----------



## nick779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> you need RC7, RC6 is too old
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=rc7vbs4d.png


And im just sitting here with rc5..... lmao


----------



## aerotracks

yep rc5 should work as well, but doesn't display VID


----------



## benjamen50

So I got my gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK motherboard back today. Turns out it has no issue. The issue was the BIOS would fail to post after shut down. Looks like the only thing left to test is the CPU.

Well no need to test CPU now. The issue has magically disappeared.

My CPU temperatures are way too high now. They reach up to 109C just within a few seconds of running Aida64. It was fine before. Redid thermal paste and made sure that CPU heatsink Mount is fine. Any thing else to check?


----------



## Tacoboy

I'm debating on replacing my AMD FX-6350 CPU & Asus M5A99FX Pro 2.0 MB with a i5-4690K (slight chance it will be a i7-4790K)
The main reason for going Intel was to get a motherboard what will work with a Samsung 250GB M.2 PCI-E X4 SSD (2200/1400), as the boot drive
I'll being using 2x4GB 2133 DDR3 memory and AMD R9 280X graphics card.
Guess I'll get a Cool Master EVO 212 air cooler for the CPU.
Guess I'll do some minor overclocking.
So what Z97 motherboard might do the job for a mild overclocking of the i5-4690K CPU?
I currently prefer Asus motherboards, but have an open mind.
I use Xonar sound cards, so on-board audio does not matter.


----------



## Marc79

The basic Asus-A line motherboard will do. Plus there's not much to choose from these days, a LOT of Z97 boards are out of stock, after only about a year on the market.








I hope my Hero VI lasts for a long time as there isn't much to replace it with anymore, unless going the used market.

*ASUS Z97-A LGA 1150*
*ASUS Z97-A/USB 3.1 LGA 1150*


----------



## Just a nickname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> I'm debating on replacing my AMD FX-6350 CPU & Asus M5A99FX Pro 2.0 MB with a i5-4690K (slight chance it will be a i7-4790K)
> The main reason for going Intel was to get a motherboard what will work with a Samsung 250GB M.2 PCI-E X4 SSD (2200/1400), as the boot drive
> I'll being using 2x4GB 2133 DDR3 memory and AMD R9 280X graphics card.
> Guess I'll get a Cool Master EVO 212 air cooler for the CPU.
> Guess I'll do some minor overclocking.
> So what Z97 motherboard might do the job for a mild overclocking of the i5-4690K CPU?
> I currently prefer Asus motherboards, but have an open mind.
> I use Xonar sound cards, so on-board audio does not matter.


Used 4790k are selling for what you pay new 4690k. Used or new... the difference is not much between the i5 or i7 for gaming so it is not like it really matters.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> I'm debating on replacing my AMD FX-6350 CPU & Asus M5A99FX Pro 2.0 MB with a i5-4690K (slight chance it will be a i7-4790K)
> The main reason for going Intel was to get a motherboard what will work with a Samsung 250GB M.2 PCI-E X4 SSD (2200/1400), as the boot drive
> I'll being using 2x4GB 2133 DDR3 memory and AMD R9 280X graphics card.
> Guess I'll get a Cool Master EVO 212 air cooler for the CPU.
> Guess I'll do some minor overclocking.
> So what Z97 motherboard might do the job for a mild overclocking of the i5-4690K CPU?
> I currently prefer Asus motherboards, but have an open mind.
> I use Xonar sound cards, so on-board audio does not matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Used 4790k are selling for what you pay new 4690k. Used or new... the difference is not much between the i5 or i7 for gaming so it is not like it really matters.
Click to expand...

Currently have about 15 assorted i5-4690K & i7-4790K on my eBay watch list.
The used i7-4790K are still higher then what I want to pay for a CPU, so I guess I'll go for a used i5-4690K.
Still hopefully that my local Fry's will have a sale on CPU/MB combo.


----------



## Marc79

I might have a good clocking 4690k (4.7GHz/1.290 VID) for sale, better price than any Ebay auction for used that's for sure.


----------



## jdorje

Seems like 90% of 4690ks go to 4.6 ghz at 1.25-1.3V. 4.7 is silver for sure.


----------



## Marc79

Agree, 4.8-4.9GHz would be golden-ish chip at or under 1.3 VID but those are probably rare.


----------



## CoreyL4

What is a good overclock for a 4790k?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> What is a good overclock for a 4790k?


Depends on your cooler and voltage, but 4.6-4.7GHz is a good start ~1.25V. 4.8-4.9MHz is very good around ~1.3v and 5.0+ is great. I can do 4.8GHz at 1.3 on mine, it gets to hot stressing to get 4.9 out of it above 1.35v. I would call it very good.


----------



## rfarmer

My 4690k will do 4.5 GHz at 1.199v and 4.7 GHz at 1.272v.


----------



## JourneymanMike

I thought this was very interesting!


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I thought this was very interesting!


5.0GHz @1.344 vcore is defenitely golden.

I bench mine at 4.8GHz @1.328 Vcore, hasn't blue screend yet, and I've played games before as I forgot to dial back to 4.7GHz and lower Vcore, (1.285 VID/4.7GHz).


----------



## fyzzz

I think I finally now how to properly overclock my cpu. It is extremely picky with vccin and i've found out that 1.7v works best, but i may need to tweak it when i try to get 4.9. I know I've only ran one run, but i will continue testing. Got it to pass with 4.8 and 1.29v in realbench video encoding test no problem and before the lowest i could go was 1.335v...

Some voltages may be a little bit high, but i want to rule out any problems and only focus on the main voltages.


----------



## Just a nickname

4.8ghz at 1.27v
4.9ghz not stable at 1.35v. Either I am missing something (another voltage setting) or these chips scale super bad.


----------



## Marc79

Try playing with VCCIN, the higher vcore you go (past 1.30v usually), you might have to increase VCCIN to stabilize. Try +0.050v, then +0.1v and so on. Do not go past 2.0v on VCCIN. Stock should be around 1.8v or close to it. Mine at stock is 1.79v


----------



## benjamen50

So I installed my Noctua NH-D14 upside down... The text is going to the back of the case instead of left-to right. Fans blowing same orientation though with a horizontal style not vertical of course. Does it matter if I mount this noctua upside down? lol.

Instead of reading Noctua You'd read noctua upside down.

Well at least my temperature issue is fixed for now..


----------



## Just a nickname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Try playing with VCCIN, the higher vcore you go (past 1.30v usually), you might have to increase VCCIN to stabilize. Try +0.050v, then +0.1v and so on. Do not go past 2.0v on VCCIN. Stock should be around 1.8v or close to it. Mine at stock is 1.79v


I tried 1.9 vccin... might give it another shot at 1.95v


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> I tried 1.9 vccin... might give it another shot at 1.95v


Try the whole range of input voltages. Some chips seem to work better around 1.5-1.75v when you get to higher frequencies/ Vcore.


----------



## h3lp

CPU Core ratio = 46

K OC = Enable
CPU PLL Selection = LCPLL
Filter PLL Level = High
Uncore Ratio = 40 (Stock)

CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration = Turbo
CPU VRIN Externak Override = 1.900v
CPI Vcore = 1.250v
CPU RING Voltage = Normal
CPU RING Voltage Offset = +0.125

4790k, ga-z97-hd3, deepcool maelstrom 240

im so new in OC, i was stresstesting in realbench for hour , 30 mins of stable work and then bsod reboot. realtemp shows like 67--68 mid temp and 75 highest during this.
why it crashed after 30 min? should i increase Vcore more? 1.255, 1.260 and test for 1-2 hour again?

am i right turning off HT, turbo boost and keep every safe features ON?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3lp*
> 
> CPU Core ratio = 46
> 
> K OC = Enable
> CPU PLL Selection = LCPLL
> Filter PLL Level = High
> Uncore Ratio = 40 (Stock)
> 
> CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration = Turbo
> CPU VRIN Externak Override = 1.900v
> CPI Vcore = 1.250v
> CPU RING Voltage = Normal
> CPU RING Voltage Offset = +0.125
> 
> 4790k, ga-z97-hd3, deepcool maelstrom 240
> 
> im so new in OC, i was stresstesting in realbench for hour , 30 mins of stable work and then bsod reboot. realtemp shows like 67--68 mid temp and 75 highest during this.
> why it crashed after 30 min? should i increase Vcore more? 1.255, 1.260 and test for 1-2 hour again?
> 
> am i right turning off HT, turbo boost and keep every safe features ON?


CPU VRIN Current Protection - Extreme
CPU VRIN Protection - 500mV
You can leave HT enabled (keep temps below 85)
Try increasing the Vcore to 1.26v like you said.


----------



## Just a nickname

http://valid.x86.fr/ew43dl


----------



## Marc79

$hit just got real, lol. Nice, 5GHz.


----------



## By-Tor

Been gaming at 5ghz on 1.37v without issue..

http://valid.x86.fr/wsjstq


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ew43dl


grats (ding)


----------



## By-Tor

Seems to run good at 5.1 also.

http://valid.x86.fr/fyrgmk


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ew43dl


I'll match that!

http://valid.x86.fr/7a6kyg


----------



## benjamen50

The hot weather here is really heating my computer up.. Already hitting 78C with Noctua NH-D14 at stock.


----------



## Just a nickname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I'll match that!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/7a6kyg


Good job








Am so afraid to use more than 1.4v









Do anybody have a 4790k underwater (custom loop)? I wonder how cooler it would run vs a D14. D14 really not enough past 4.8GHz, I am hitting with linx 85C!


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I'll match that!
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/7a6kyg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am so afraid to use more than 1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do anybody have a 4790k underwater (custom loop)?* I wonder how cooler it would run vs a D14. D14 really not enough past 4.8GHz, I am hitting with *linx* 85C!
Click to expand...

Yes. I do... The specs in are in my Sig Rig

[I




What is Linx? Are you talking OS?

What are using to stress test? I'll see what I get for temps...


----------



## maynard14

im jealous lots of people here can do 5 ghz









guys i need your help

i have 4790k stock voltage is 1.072

i oc my chip to 4,7 ghz and here is my settings

i set my vcore to 1.255 lowest stable voltage for 4.7 ghz

uncore to 1.100 and 35 and 40 at uncore clock

eventual voltage is 1.8

xmp enabled 1866

level 5 at load line

and its stable in all games and rela bechmark and x264

max load i got is 72c and my chip is delided and using clp on the die and nzxt x61 as cooler

now i tried 4.8 ghz

vcore is 1.32 voltage and still not stable

eventual voltage 1.9

load line level 5

uncore still lock at 1.100 voltage and 35 min and max 40

what settings will i still change to able to stabilize it? or just be happy with 47 ghz

im just curious cuz 4.7 to 4.8 alot of voltgae increase for just 100 mhz increase


----------



## Just a nickname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> What is Linx? Are you talking OS?
> 
> What are using to stress test? I'll see what I get for temps...


Linx is a stress test program. Been using it since if failed after 10mins but prime was 2+hours stable. Check for 4.8GHz with 1.28v & 1.9 VCCIN. No need for a long test. Every chip are different so if you remember what you had with a air cooler... that would be the best!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> sic


I guess eventual voltage is like VCCIN... try higher value. Your chip needs much more voltage than mine did for 4.7GHz and I had hard time reaching 5GHz. My 5GHz is only cpu-z stable, did not test it because I don't have the proper cooling. Pretty sure my 1.4v is in reality a good 1.45v for stability. Yours will need more so I am afraid it will not do 5GHz







But try, you might be able to boot and validate


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> Linx is a stress test program. Been using it since if failed after 10mins but prime was 2+hours stable. Check for 4.8GHz with 1.28v & 1.9 VCCIN. No need for a long test. Every chip are different so if you remember what you had with a air cooler... that would be the best!
> I guess eventual voltage is like VCCIN... try higher value. Your chip needs much more voltage than mine did for 4.7GHz and I had hard time reaching 5GHz. My 5GHz is only cpu-z stable, did not test it because I don't have the proper cooling. Pretty sure my 1.4v is in reality a good 1.45v for stability. Yours will need more so I am afraid it will not do 5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But try, you might be able to boot and validate


yeah bro, i only aim for 4.8 ghz haha,, is it safe for 24/7 @ 1.35 voltage? i tried booting to 5 ghz and it boot @ 1.39 voltage 1.9 eventual voltage but its not stable so i didnt bother with it and im afraid at that voltage, even in 1.35 im afraid,.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> yeah bro, i only aim for 4.8 ghz haha,, is it safe for 24/7 @ 1.35 voltage? i tried booting to 5 ghz and it boot @ 1.39 voltage 1.9 eventual voltage but its not stable so i didnt bother with it and im afraid at that voltage, even in 1.35 im afraid,.


I've been pushing more than that for months...I'll tell you if it ever dies.
Takes 1.37v for 4.8 with +0.5 over that on vccin. I can still undervolt and every thing runs cool. Hasn't degraded yet.
I've been delidded since 4.5Ghz and that probably effects the longevity a bit.

Usage is relevant.

1.4v is probably safe is all you ever do is game. I'm suicidal with my chip though. You'd want to be keeping it cool. Really cool.


----------



## Just a nickname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> yeah bro, i only aim for 4.8 ghz haha,, is it safe for 24/7 @ 1.35 voltage? i tried booting to 5 ghz and it boot @ 1.39 voltage 1.9 eventual voltage but its not stable so i didnt bother with it and im afraid at that voltage, even in 1.35 im afraid,.


I've read 1.3v is safe for haswell but that is probably very conservative. 1.35v is the max I would use 24 7 if only I could keep temperature in check. I guess the main problem with haswell isn't the voltage but the temperature. If you can keep it cool, it should be fine.

The question ''what is safe?'' has no real answer because nobody really know. To what extend is it safe? What is ''safe''? I've seen so little thread of dead chips over the year and when I did it was because the user left critical voltage on AUTO or put a too high voltage like 1.5-1.55 with bad cooling and stress tested it for hours









I did 1.47v 5.1ghz and it is still alive! You still have some headroom.


----------



## fyzzz

I've benchmarked my i5 at 1.48v for many hours, firestrike, cinebench etc and it hasn't degraded anything. But i always make sure it is running very cold.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> I've been pushing more than that for months...I'll tell you if it ever dies.
> Takes 1.37v for 4.8 with +0.5 over that on vccin. I can still undervolt and every thing runs cool. Hasn't degraded yet.
> I've been delidded since 4.5Ghz and that probably effects the longevity a bit.
> 
> Usage is relevant.
> 
> 1.4v is probably safe is all you ever do is game. I'm suicidal with my chip though. You'd want to be keeping it cool. Really cool.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> I've read 1.3v is safe for haswell but that is probably very conservative. 1.35v is the max I would use 24 7 if only I could keep temperature in check. I guess the main problem with haswell isn't the voltage but the temperature. If you can keep it cool, it should be fine.
> 
> The question ''what is safe?'' has no real answer because nobody really know. To what extend is it safe? What is ''safe''? I've seen so little thread of dead chips over the year and when I did it was because the user left critical voltage on AUTO or put a too high voltage like 1.5-1.55 with bad cooling and stress tested it for hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did 1.47v 5.1ghz and it is still alive! You still have some headroom.


thank you guys yeah i all ever do is game on my pc nothing else, well if 4.8 ghz @ 135 still not stable ill just quit and forget about the 4.8 and be happy with my 4.7 ghz haha

yeah i have read many forums now and they same 1.3 to 1,35 is there max safe using haswell 24/7

yeah my temps while palying gta v 4.7 ghz 1.255 is only 54c, max is 56 c so i think im very safe, so ill try 4.8 1.3 to 135 voltage later


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I've benchmarked my i5 at 1.48v for many hours, firestrike, cinebench etc and it hasn't degraded anything. But i always make sure it is running very cold.


what is your max load in that voltage sir? thats so high hahah


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> what is your max load in that voltage sir? thats so high hahah


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> what is your max load in that voltage sir? thats so high hahah


When i usually benchmark with that voltage, i have the window open and the computer is getting cold air from outside. It was running at around 50c with about 0c outside in cinebench if i remember correctly. Running 4.9 at 1.425v as 24/7, max around 65c in tests with 19c ambient. Cooled by a custom loop and will soon be delidded.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> When i usually benchmark with that voltage, i have the window open and the computer is getting cold air from outside. It was running at around 50c with about 0c outside in cinebench if i remember correctly. Running 4.9 at 1.425v as 24/7, max around 65c in tests with 19c ambient. Cooled by a custom loop and will soon be delidded.


i see, thats why it very cold your in custom loop, and still not delided, what more if it is delided







mayne youl just get max load of 55c or less!

thanks for the info bro i dont have the right cooler for that kind of voltage


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> D14 really not enough past 4.8GHz, I am hitting with linx 85C!


4.8 on a DC i7 is all you'll need for gaming. In fact even 4.6 is plenty.







Benching is a different story of course.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> What is Linx? Are you talking OS?
> 
> What are using to stress test? I'll see what I get for temps...
> 
> 
> 
> Linx is a stress test program. Been using it since if failed after 10mins but prime was 2+hours stable. Check for 4.8GHz with 1.28v & 1.9 VCCIN. No need for a long test. Every chip are different so if you remember what you had with a air cooler... that would be the best!
Click to expand...

What setting are you using on LinX? You know - Problem Size - Memory Size



I did the default settings first, then I ramped it up a bit...

Let me know where your settings are and I'll use the same...

Sorry about the picture, next time I'll use a screen shot.

Mike


----------



## Just a nickname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> What setting are you using on LinX? You know - Problem Size - Memory Size
> 
> 
> 
> I did the default settings first, then I ramped it up a bit...
> 
> Let me know where your settings are and I'll use the same...
> 
> Sorry about the picture, next time I'll use a screen shot.
> 
> Mike


Click on "all" to use all your ram. You can enter the amount you want too. I have 16GB, if I use all it will take a while to load the ram. You can also make it go 20+ time or X minutes. With very large problem size, it will take forever to pass a loop.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> Click on "all" to use all your ram. You can enter the amount you want too. I have 16GB, if I use all it will take a while to load the ram. You can also make it go 20+ time or X minutes. With very large problem size, it will take forever to pass a loop.


When I set RAM to all, it automatically jacks up the Problem Size to 44,499.

If I set RAM to a certain amount it moves the PS with it, and if the PS is changed the RAM settings change...

Is there a way around this? Anyway, here's my temps after 20 min of all (16GB) of RAM is used... 71,3812 GFlops


----------



## Just a nickname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> When I set RAM to all, it automatically jacks up the Problem Size to 44,499.
> 
> If I set RAM to a certain amount it moves the PS with it, and if the PS is changed the RAM settings change...
> 
> Is there a way around this? Anyway, here's my temps after 20 min of all (16GB) of RAM is used... 71,3812 GFlops


You can type the amount of RAM. Lower amount of ram = lower problem size. 1 GFlops is 10^9 Floating point operation per second. Crazy fast huh?









Quote:


> How many passes?
> 
> I can only talk about my choice,yours may be different and I can understand that.
> I suggest running the test for 30 to 50 minutes,but not less than 10 passes.


So yea, the idea is to find the "sweet spot" according to this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/645392/how-to-run-linpack-stress-test-linx-ibt-properly-an-explanation-maybe-a-guide

I put ~6-8GB on it and if it does a few passes, I consider it a good enough overclock. Then I do ~2hrs for my 24/7 OC. Never BSOD in several years.

That is more for you personal knowledge however! I got what I wanted to see. What speed and what voltage you used?


----------



## JourneymanMike

4.9GHz seems to be the sweet spot on this 4790K. Check out the VID - 1.3507...



To get to 5GHz stable, it takes 1.4523v - check out the readings. Not a bad run, 1 hour & 40 Minutes @ 5GHz!


----------



## CoreyL4

Not home right now, but thinking about ocing my 4790k this weekend. Just broke my virginity at cpu overclocking with an old i5 650 I had. Got it to 4.6ghz stable on a 5 year old rig.

Aiming for 4.7-4.8 for the 4790k. It's at 4.4 with the Intel turbo boost. Before I start tinkering what are some good preset settings that could potentially be aimed for (I know all cpu's are different).

Like what is a good 24/7 vcore voltage, etc etc. (my old i5 650 runs 1.36v 24/7)


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Not home right now, but thinking about ocing my 4790k this weekend. Just broke my virginity at cpu overclocking with an old i5 650 I had. Got it to 4.6ghz stable on a 5 year old rig.
> 
> Aiming for 4.7-4.8 for the 4790k. It's at 4.4 with the Intel turbo boost. Before I start tinkering what are some good preset settings that could potentially be aimed for (I know all cpu's are different).
> 
> Like what is a good 24/7 vcore voltage, etc etc. (my old i5 650 runs 1.36v 24/7)


http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics

Just set uncore (aka cache, ring, northbridge, etc) to 39x. Change core voltage to 1.25V (assuming you have really good cooling, if not less, or if you are patient also less down to 1.1V is fine). Then bump multiplier from 40x (set all turbo equal to your core multiplier) up one at a time. Pass one loop of x264 and on to the next multiplier. Once you fail within the first loop then you can either back off one multiplier or raise voltage, until you do pass one loop.

Once you can pass one loop of x264 at what you consider a good temperature, then it's basically just tweaking to get full stability at that multiplier.

Record everything: the settings and how long it took to fail or how much stress was passed.

Past a certain point things become exponentially harder. Usually that's around the 1.25V point.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> To get to 5GHz stable, it takes 1.4523v - check out the readings. Not a bad run, 1 hour & 40 Minutes @ 5GHz!


Since it's been pretty cool here, I decided to bump up to 5 GHz just to see if the chip would do it. I have a lowly H75 and didn't want to push higher vcore before now. I was pleasantly surprised; it only took 1.35v. Here is a CoreTemp screenie after almost 2 hours of BF4 gameplay:



Seems like a pretty nice chip!







Tested Stable with RealBench first, then some BF4 gaming. The chip is de-lidded.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Since it's been pretty cool here, I decided to bump up to 5 GHz just to see if the chip would do it. I have a lowly H75 and didn't want to push higher vcore before now. I was pleasantly surprised; it only took 1.35v. Here is a CoreTemp screenie after almost 2 hours of BF4 gameplay:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a pretty nice chip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tested Stable with RealBench first, then some BF4 gaming. The chip is de-lidded.


That's a nice one! And on a what? An H75?

Now, don't tell me your on the stock cooler!! Just kidding...

I think I'll start buying cheaper boards! I've seen this a few times before, someone with a really cheap board gets an amazing OC!

I need to delid, and lap the IHS...


----------



## kl6mk6

Got all crazy today and delided and lapped my 4790K. The factory TIM was all dried up and nasty. I used CLU under the IHS and Gelid GC-Extreme on top. *I dropped my max temps 16C!* I am able to get 4.9GHZ stable at 1.35Vcore now, and it only got up to 68C while stressing. I tried 5.0GHz, but no such luck. I'll try more later.


----------



## CoreyL4

Do I have to send some proof I own a 4790k before I can use the club signature?


----------



## CoreyL4

Easiest way to show proof? Screenshot of it or something with my ocn?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Easiest way to show proof? Screenshot of it or something with my ocn?


Go to the first page of this forum... Follow the directions...


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Go to the first page of this forum... Follow the directions...


Sweet thanks. Just for the proof part, not exactly what I should screenshot/take a pic of to send it in? Or can I do a cpuz validation link?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Sweet thanks. Just for the proof part, not exactly what I should screenshot/take a pic of to send it in? Or can I do a cpuz validation link?


The proof part would be a link to your CPU-Z validation,

Like this one... http://valid.x86.fr/7a6kyg


----------



## jdorje

I'm gettting rather rare 9c bsod's. The frequency decreased after I bumped io/io/sa voltages all to +0.1, but if I raise it to +0.2 it seems to increase again. From my reading I suspect it's just the SA voltage that is needed. I also once bumped my DRAM voltage a bit, which uh, might have helped, and which I'll try out next in more detail.

Any tips?

Edit: my new/current overclock is back to 46x. I'd dropped down to 45x for the summer (damn it was hot!), and in the meantime changed out a lot of parts, including my ram, psu, and os (win8->10). Getting 45x stable with the new setup took less voltage but 46x takes more.

Core 46x100 = 4.6 ghz
VID: 1.30
Input: 1.85
VID: ~1.32
IOA, IOD, and SA are all +.1
DRAM is 1.54V for 1600/9, so +.04 for that. Pretty sure this isn't necessary though.
Ring is at 41x and 1.15V

If I drop down to 1.28V for vid, I get 101 bsod's. But If I only drop to 1.29V, I get a lot of 9c errors. I still suspect this is somehow correctable with something other than more core voltage.


----------



## Darkhaze

What I'm really interested to know is whether or not delidding allows lower voltages to achieve higher speeds?

Or is it just lower temps?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> What I'm really interested to know is whether or not delidding allows lower voltages to achieve higher speeds?
> 
> Or is it just lower temps?


There's a delidding guide/club thread you should look at.

I believe most chips see no improvement in voltage, but supposedly some do. I've also heard a decrease in temps will lower your needed voltage all on its own.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> What I'm really interested to know is whether or not delidding allows lower voltages to achieve higher speeds?
> 
> Or is it just lower temps?
> 
> 
> 
> *There's a delidding guide/club thread you should look at.*
> 
> I believe most chips see no improvement in voltage, but supposedly some do. I've also heard a decrease in temps will lower your needed voltage all on its own.
Click to expand...

*http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide/0_50*

Also, you should check out these theads...

*http://www.overclock.net/t/1570305/delid-service-questions/0_50*

*http://www.overclock.net/f/18069/silicon-lottery-pre-sales*


----------



## fyzzz

Delidded my cpu today and it's running about 5-6 cooler than before. Haven't seen 60c yet. I might be able to achieve 4.9 on this cpu after all. It's stable on 4.8 with 1.3v. Seems to run fine at 4.9/1.395v and cache 44/1.2v. Funny thing is that 1.4v crashed much faster (bsod was machine check exception), but 1.395/1.9v seems to run just fine. Hope this is stable now and that i can maybe reduce the vcore a little bit.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> *http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide/0_50*
> 
> Also, you should check out these theads...
> 
> *http://www.overclock.net/t/1570305/delid-service-questions/0_50*
> 
> *http://www.overclock.net/f/18069/silicon-lottery-pre-sales*


Thanks guys, but I did not actually find an answer. I can currently run 4.7 @1.24v and 4.8 @ 1.32v and 4.9 at 1.42v (no tweaking aside from vcore/VID) which is a fair bit higher than I want to run, temps are not a problem, mid 70's to 80 benching 4.9, but those voltages are way high for a 22nm chip imo, I'm not really comfy trying for 5.0 or higher, especially since I can't make heads or tails of the million tweaking options and haven't had or overclocked an intel since the late 90's.

I've asked the voltage delidding effects with no response in those forums. It seems spending a $100 on a NH-D15 was kind of a overkill for this chip, but I'm sure it will be reusable in a later build.. at least I hope so lol, and it's quiet. Really voltage reduction is the only reason I can see to delid, 4.7 seems safe and worth the performance gain, 4.8 doesn't offer gain enough to bother pushing, everyone has a different opinion of safe voltages for this chip.

From what I can tell, @jdorje seems to be right that it's a gamble concerning delidding voltage reduction, maybe yes maybe no. So unless someone(s) actually testifies that it reduces voltage needed, I think I'll wait till that kind of power is needed lol. I'm gonna wait for pascal to upgrade from my 7970 anyway, which laughably is my systems bottleneck, even tho it's performance is somewhere between a 960 and 970, and still outperforms an R9 380. Prices this year have been stupid high as well, higher than last year for the same models, go figure...


----------



## Forceman

Delidding will lower temps, which may allow a slight voltage reduction, but it isn't enough to justify delidding on its own. If your temps are reasonable at a voltage you are comfortable with, then delidding isn't likely to buy you enough reduction to make a difference.

In other words, you are talking about reducing voltage from 1.27 to 1.25, not 1.4 to 1.25 (for example). It'll make a difference at the edge of the overclocking limits, but if you are in the sweet-spot, not so much.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> Thanks guys, but I did not actually find an answer. I can currently run 4.7 @1.24v and 4.8 @ 1.32v and 4.9 at 1.42v (no tweaking aside from vcore/VID) which is a fair bit higher than I want to run, temps are not a problem, mid 70's to 80 benching 4.9, but those voltages are way high for a 22nm chip imo, I'm not really comfy trying for 5.0 or higher, especially since I can't make heads or tails of the million tweaking options and haven't had or overclocked an intel since the late 90's.
> 
> I've asked the voltage delidding effects with no response in those forums. It seems spending a $100 on a NH-D15 was kind of a overkill for this chip, but I'm sure it will be reusable in a later build.. at least I hope so lol, and it's quiet. Really voltage reduction is the only reason I can see to delid, 4.7 seems safe and worth the performance gain, 4.8 doesn't offer gain enough to bother pushing, everyone has a different opinion of safe voltages for this chip.
> 
> From what I can tell, @jdorje seems to be right that it's a gamble concerning delidding voltage reduction, maybe yes maybe no. So unless someone(s) actually testifies that it reduces voltage needed, I think I'll wait till that kind of power is needed lol. I'm gonna wait for pascal to upgrade from my 7970 anyway, which laughably is my systems bottleneck, even tho it's performance is somewhere between a 960 and 970, and still outperforms an R9 380. Prices this year have been stupid high as well, higher than last year for the same models, go figure...


I was able to shave 0.01v off my Vcore. That's it. My temps did go down 16C under load, so I can now hit 4.9GHz (1.340Vcore) comfortably at temps that are now lower than at 4.8GHz (1.300Vcore) before. That's why I delided and lapped it. Still cant get 5.0 stable though. I would agree with forceman, the gain will be negligible, it's all about the temps.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Delidding will lower temps, which may allow a slight voltage reduction, but it isn't enough to justify delidding on its own. If your temps are reasonable at a voltage you are comfortable with, then delidding isn't likely to buy you enough reduction to make a difference.
> 
> In other words, you are talking about reducing voltage from 1.27 to 1.25, not 1.4 to 1.25 (for example). It'll make a difference at the edge of the overclocking limits, but if you are in the sweet-spot, not so much.


Thanks, I guess I'll just have to be jealous of your [email protected] - did you adjust anything else? Also looking at your gfx card, do you think I could flash my xfx 7970 to lose the voltage lock?


----------



## v1ral

Delidding for drop in vcore isnt yhe way to look at it, its temps that are most important.
I delidded to get a higher clock, which it gave me, but only a 100Mhz clock with decent temps.
The thing you should be most concerned about is the voltage wall every CPU will have and believe me, i wish this wasnt the case.
I cant for the life of me get to 4.9Ghz with out going past this "wall" my CPU is showing.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> Thanks, I guess I'll just have to be jealous of your [email protected] - did you adjust anything else? Also looking at your gfx card, do you think I could flash my xfx 7970 to lose the voltage lock?


It's been a year since I set that overclock, so my memory isn't perfect, but I don't think I changed anything else at all - just Vcore. It was much easier than my 4770K. I'll check later though, to be sure.

Not sure about flashing the 7970. Kind of a no-brainer for the 290 though, with the dual BIOS.


----------



## benjamen50

So I have to run my fans all at full speed when playing Killing Floor 2 with 4.7 GHz, 2x GTX 780 OC's damn.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I was able to shave 0.01v off my Vcore. That's it. My temps did go down 16C under load, so I can now hit 4.9GHz (1.340Vcore) comfortably at temps that are now lower than at 4.8GHz (1.300Vcore) before. That's why I delided and lapped it. Still cant get 5.0 stable though. I would agree with forceman, the gain will be negligible, it's all about the temps.


FWIW, I could not hit 5 GHz stable before delidding. The delid enabled me to use a lowly H75 cooler for a stable 24/7 5 GHz OC. I have a good proc which helps of course.







Mine can do 4.8 at 1.25 but takes 1.35 to run 5 GHz stable. I run a 45x cache multi at 1.25v. Currently running 1.98 VCCIN but I may try to lower it a bit.


----------



## gupsterg

@tolis626

Played with timings on my RAM and sadly couldn't get them tighter without errors on MemTest, I ran 4 instances like stated in manual.

On a side note was able to get 4.4GHz Cache @1.10v with 4.9GHz CPU @ 1.255v.

First I did x264 48 loops, Link:- http://i.imgur.com/zu7U8Ib.jpg

Pretty much straight after that 4hrs RB stress mode, Link:- http://i.imgur.com/B4KWXym.jpg

Then IIRC played SWBF for 1hr+ ish, then 17hrs [email protected], Link:- http://i.imgur.com/WLvRTTZ.jpg

I may try another cache ratio increase when have time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Delidded my cpu today and it's running about 5-6 cooler than before.


Hmmm, I guess I won't bother delidding mine.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Hmmm, I guess I won't bother delidding mine.


Keep in mind that YMMV. I saw about a 12 deg C drop in AIDA64 load temps.


----------



## gupsterg

Agreed.

This 2nd chip I got has been fantastic on OC / stability, so perhaps I feel a little edgy about deliding it. I was sorta prepping myself up to buy der8auer's delid mate to do it and then just flog the tool afterwards to get my £ back. I don't trust myself to be able to do the delid without his tool, plus a) I don't have a vice b) blade option too risky IMO.


----------



## jdorje

10c seems to be the norm.

It's going to be proportional to your distance from ambient.

Temperature = ambient + wattage / cooling

By delidding we raise the value of cooling, possibly by around 25%. So with ambient of 25 we might drop from 85 to 73...but if you lower overclock so you only were hitting 65 then you'd only drop to 57.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> This 2nd chip I got has been fantastic on OC / stability, so perhaps I feel a little edgy about deliding it. I was sorta prepping myself up to buy der8auer's delid mate to do it and then just flog the tool afterwards to get my £ back. I don't trust myself to be able to do the delid without his tool, plus a) I don't have a vice b) blade option too risky IMO.


Not to dis his tool or anything, but I just bought a small $20 drill press vise at Home Depot and used the vice only method. The lid was off in 1 minute. You just need to be gentle and turn the chip after each "squeeze".

Link: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Delta-4-in-Quick-Release-Drill-Press-Vise-20-622/205112067


----------



## kl6mk6

Vice only worked great for me too. If you go slow, you will feel the silicone give and then you can just pry it apart with your fingernails.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @tolis626
> 
> Played with timings on my RAM and sadly couldn't get them tighter without errors on MemTest, I ran 4 instances like stated in manual.
> 
> On a side note was able to get 4.4GHz Cache @1.10v with 4.9GHz CPU @ 1.255v.
> 
> First I did x264 48 loops, Link:- http://i.imgur.com/zu7U8Ib.jpg
> 
> Pretty much straight after that 4hrs RB stress mode, Link:- http://i.imgur.com/B4KWXym.jpg
> 
> Then IIRC played SWBF for 1hr+ ish, then 17hrs [email protected], Link:- http://i.imgur.com/WLvRTTZ.jpg
> 
> I may try another cache ratio increase when have time.
> Hmmm, I guess I won't bother delidding mine.


Those few degrees actually made my cpu stable at 4.9 and benchable at 5.1. Found out that if I go over 60c in stress tests, the 4.9 clock fails and doesn't want to be stable, but that's how my cpu behaves I guess.


----------



## gupsterg

Many thanks to all sharing info on delid experience







.

Hmmm now feeling like perhaps I should try this guys.

Currently the VX BTK II kit is set to max force ie 70lbf, it wouldn't be an issue to be then using same force after delid? sorry if this is a noob question and being lazy not to search







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I used CLU under the IHS


What is CLU? cheers







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Those few degrees actually made my cpu stable at 4.9 and benchable at 5.1. Found out that if I go over 60c in stress tests, the 4.9 clock fails and doesn't want to be stable, but that's how my cpu behaves I guess.


Cheers, for info







.


----------



## jdorje

http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide

After delid you put the ihs back on. But still haswell is only supposed to have...50?...pounds of force.

Clu is coollaboratory liquid ultra. Supposedly it's the best lm.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Many thanks to all sharing info on delid experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Hmmm now feeling like perhaps I should try this guys.
> 
> Currently the VX BTK II kit is set to max force ie 70lbf, it wouldn't be an issue to be then using same force after delid? sorry if this is a noob question and being lazy not to search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> What is CLU? cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Cheers, for info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


*Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra*


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> But still haswell is only supposed to have...50?...pounds of force.


Now this I would like more info/discussion









I was ref'ing Intel tech pdfs, now it states max package as 135lbf (package is IHS/TIM/DIE/Substrate). 70lbf is required by ILM to seat processor, so I thought 135-70=65lbf left for heatsink.



So in above image what is on left is from page 110 of this Link:- http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/4th-gen-core-family-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.html

On right section 4.0 is from page 25 (this is supposed be only socket/ILM spec) Link:- http://www.intel.eu/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/guides/4th-gen-core-lga1150-socket-guide.pdf

I was getting confused that ILM can't really exert 135lbf as once heatsink 50lbf is added your over the package spec.

Even reading this Link:- http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/4th-gen-core-family-desktop-tmsdg.html did not clear up what ILM exert or if the socket/ILM spec table have an actual CPU used in it or if it does didn't make sense to me.

So I started viewing other Intel PDFs which may state if ILM exerts min +/- x lbf and only one I could find that state ILM is designed to exert min value is page 24 of this Link:- http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/design-guides/xeon-7500-xeon-e7-8800-4800-2800-families-guide.pdf

So section 3.5 in above image is from that.


----------



## vertical2

Wow! Nice gift from my daughter!


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> This 2nd chip I got has been fantastic on OC / stability, so perhaps I feel a little edgy about deliding it. I was sorta prepping myself up to buy der8auer's delid mate to do it and then just flog the tool afterwards to get my £ back. I don't trust myself to be able to do the delid without his tool, plus a) I don't have a vice b) blade option too risky IMO.


I've delided 3 chips already with blade method without any issues. You can buy some old intel chips for 3£ on ebay and practise








This is my old 4790K that I had before the one I have now.
(Cooler- NH-D15)

Before delid:


After delid:


~11C difference


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vertical2*
> 
> Wow! Nice gift from my daughter!


Nice gift! Welcome to the club.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> Good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am so afraid to use more than 1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do anybody have a 4790k underwater (custom loop)? I wonder how cooler it would run vs a D14. D14 really not enough past 4.8GHz, I am hitting with linx 85C!


I do as well.


I'm now running "direct-die" cooling and using CL Pro on the die.

These tests I'm showing now(Except XTU one) are done without "direct-die" but with IHS on + CL Pro. Temps got improved by 2-3C after I redone the cooling to be "direct-die" but anyway, temps are still very low even wth IHS on









*5.0G @ 1.27V - XTU bench*
53C Max

*
Asus real Bench, H264 x 10 loop*
5.1G @1.35V
59C Max


*Asus real Bench, Stress test - 4 Hours*
5.1G @1.35V
60C Max

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Seems to run good at 5.1 also.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/fyrgmk


Let me "match" this








5.4GHz


----------



## vertical2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Nice gift! Welcome to the club.


Thx!
?


----------



## jdorje

Is there any reason not to raise LLC to turbo straight out? Is there any benefit to lower LLC whatsoever?


----------



## gupsterg

When I first start reading info on how to OC my rig der8auer guide highlighted:-
Quote:


> Loadline Calibration
> 
> Since Intel moved the VRMs from the mainboard to the CPU itself, the Loadline Calibration doesn't really help anymore and I recommend to not use this feature.


Further reading explained to me that what was meant my VRMs above was the FIVR and that LLC stabilizes CPU input voltage (VCCIN). I haven't noticed it drooping on mine so just leave it as "Auto" on my mobo.

Anyone got any thoughts on lbf that can be exerted on CPU?

My original i5 I bought in March 15, I had been using the VX BTK II kit to mount the Archon SB-E X2 on it til about Sept 15. In that time IIRC I may have removed HSF 3-4 times for various reasons. I sold the chip Nov 15, on removal "CPU Package" was perfectly fine other than the indents from socket ILM on IHS, buyer reported fully working, etc.

My current chip has been using same 70lbf since Sept 15, IIRC HSF been remounted once only to check contact/TIM spread. PC can be moved around at times so I'd assume dynamic pressure comes into play vs static? all this is new to me so wishing to gain more insight







.


----------



## jdorje

Llc stabilizes input voltage yeah. I can run with input voltage 1.85 and auto llc or input 1.55 and turbo llc. But is there a reason to prefer one over the other?

Wattage appears to be identical with each. This is hard to measure since my mobo ties the wattage calculation to the input voltage somehow. But measured at the wall or inferred from temps, they are the same.

Amperage then is higher with the lower voltage. But then the voltage change to drop that 1.55v to ~1.3v for the core is smaller. Do either of these matter?

At my current settings the two appear to be very close in stability. They both require 1.3v vid anyway.


----------



## gupsterg

This is my opinion only, I think vdroop is still required / accounted for by Intel, regardless if LLC on these chips effects VCCIN. Both chips I've had defaulted to 1.85v VCCIN so I've rolled with 1.85v + auto LLC so far.

Some great info IMO in this post by [email protected], Raja's post is in AMD section of ROG forum but my view is the info is appropriate in the context of LLC regardless of platform.

I decided to change my LLC from Auto to 1 (ie 0%) after a seeing some info in the UEFI plus more things on web.


Spoiler: My UEFI







So far a 1hr run of x264 is showing differing min/max of VCCIN, so I think Auto LLC was raising LLC level depending on settings I was using for OC. I also noticed with my mobo it raises cache voltage if it's set to auto and you raise up cache ratio, so I've always fixed that manually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Wattage appears to be identical with each.....


I'd also been at one point looking into info regarding CPU package power (W), @kizwan IIRC told me in the 5GHz club the CPU MSR registers are giving that value, as to how this calc is done I have no idea.

I do believe VID plays a role in this calc, my original i5 showed max 66W and my current 51W for same CPU/Cache clock but VID set in bios was different, original needed 1.180V vs 1.010V for current.


Spoiler: Orig









Spoiler: Current


----------



## jdorje

I believe actual wattage can be calculated as reported_wattage * (input_voltage / default_input_voltage), at least on my board.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Hey all,

Just pulled the trigger on an i5 4690K!











Should get it by next week, hopefully, along with my DDR3-2133 RAM coming in from Amazon


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on an i5 4690K!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should get it by next week, hopefully, along with my DDR3-2133 RAM coming in from Amazon


Congrats!!sometimes i wished i'd have gone the i5 instead of i7 route since i dont seem to be utilising my i7to its full capacity


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on an i5 4690K!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should get it by next week, hopefully, along with my DDR3-2133 RAM coming in from Amazon


Why the price is very high ? 309$ for 4690k ?

Amazon sell the 4690k for 235$ and the 4790k for 330$


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on an i5 4690K!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should get it by next week, hopefully, along with my DDR3-2133 RAM coming in from Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the price is very high ? 309$ for 4690k ?
> 
> Amazon sell the 4690k for 235$ and the 4790k for 330$
Click to expand...

Canadian dollars. I had some NCIX gift cards so my actual out of pocket cost isn't as bad, though.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Canadian dollars. I had some NCIX gift cards so my actual out of pocket cost isn't as bad, though.


My bad. that good price around 230$









GL there


----------



## Klocek001

what's considered a good temperature for 4790K 4.7GHz @1.3v ? I get between 50-60 degrees in games with max spikes to low 60s. Any fps caps are off, I'm letting it sweat it off







Using NH-D15S ATM, contemplating another fan since it only has one. I'm pretty much letting my CPU OC be tested in games, since 1.28v was stable in AIDA64 and Intel Extreme but froze in Dying Light at max draw distance with fps cap off.


----------



## Vanhoud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> what's considered a good temperature for 4790K 4.7GHz @1.3v ? I get between 50-60 degrees in games with max spikes to low 60s. Any fps caps are off, I'm letting it sweat it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using NH-D15S ATM, contemplating another fan since it only has one. I'm pretty much letting my CPU OC be tested in games, since 1.28v was stable in AIDA64 and Intel Extreme but froze in Dying Light at max draw distance with fps cap off.


Those are good temps. I won the silicon lottery with my chip since i run mine at 5.0 GHz @ 1.33v and my temps are similar to yours with games rarely hitting 60c. I use the thermaltake water 3.0 ultimate 360mm cooler.


----------



## Klocek001

I got my vcore set to 1.300v in bios but hwmonitor shows 1.32v. Which one is correct ?


----------



## Marc79

VID is what you set in bios (1.30v in your case) and Vcore is when cpu is under load in your case 1.32 V(core).

In my case I use 1.285 VID in bios, and under load Vcore is 1.296v for my 4790k.


----------



## Klocek001

well actually cpu-z says 1.302v under load, hwmonitor is off in about every reading I've checked on it so far: the temps, the psu voltages and now this.


----------



## jdorje

Always use hwinfo. hwmonitor, coretemp, cpu-z...bleh.

VID is what is set in bios. But vcore can sometimes mean actual voltage, and sometimes it just means VID. Confusing that.

My 4.6 ghz at 1.3V clock, the 1.3V is the VID. Actual vcore is more like 1.32V. But if you asked me what my vcore for 4.6V was I'd probably say 1.3V.


----------



## AcMtyMx

The ambient temperature can change the stability of the system?, in the summer, i couldn't reach [email protected], but now, I have no problem in winter.
I know!, more cooler best is the transfer of energy, but 10 or 15 degrees are the difference?
This is a fact or proof to make a delid?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcMtyMx*
> 
> The ambient temperature can change the stability of the system?, in the summer, i couldn't reach [email protected], but now, I have no problem in winter.
> I know!, more cooler best is the transfer of energy, but 10 or 15 degrees are the difference?
> This is a fact or proof to make a delid?


It's not impossible for this to happen; cars tend to overheat more in summer because the ambient temperature is higher so the radiator can't remove heat as quickly due to the smaller temperature difference.


----------



## jdorje

Core temp rises linearly with ambient and higher temps definitely reduce stability - especially as you go over 80-90.


----------



## SgtRotty

I may have popped one of my components in my rig. I was playing Bf4 no serious load, then it sounded like a blue screen then a complete shutdown. Now my PC won't boot, turn a fan or anything. Dead completely silent. My rig settings are as follows:
[email protected] 4.7 1.310vid
Cache @ 4.4 1.25
4x4GB gskill 2400 XMP
2x780
850w Evga g2 supernova
Asus Z97AR

Other settings used:
SA +200, DIO and AIO on auto

Is there a method to start narrowing down the issue? I had a 4770K similar but more mellow settings and it popped a year ago. I received a rma, but before I got it, I bought this 4790k. now I'm wondering if I should not have stepped down to mainstream when they appear to be built cheaply compared to enthusiasts level. And in my case they don't last long. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## SgtRotty

Well I do have a green led power switch light kit up on my mb. Nothing happens when I hit it though... I hear a click then silent


----------



## SgtRotty

ok, sorry for wasting reply space, my MB likes to act weird at times! i reset battery unplugged all cables and it booted. go figure!


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on an i5 4690K!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should get it by next week, hopefully, along with my DDR3-2133 RAM coming in from Amazon


In addition to my i5 4590K I decided to get another set of that G.Skill RAM (thanks to another gift card), so as proof of joining, pics follow







[ Note that in the first pic the CPU info is washed out because of the lighting ]







Already got the first set into my system and it memtested fine at SPD (which is DDR3-1600, CL11 @ 1.50 V); will test both kits at the accelerated timings with the 4590K before I OC the 4590K


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> I may have popped one of my components in my rig. I was playing Bf4 no serious load, then it sounded like a blue screen then a complete shutdown. Now my PC won't boot, turn a fan or anything. Dead completely silent. My rig settings are as follows:
> [email protected] 4.7 1.310vid
> Cache @ 4.4 1.25
> 4x4GB gskill 2400 XMP
> 2x780
> 850w Evga g2 supernova
> *Asus Z97AR*
> 
> Other settings used:
> SA +200, DIO and AIO on auto
> 
> Is there a method to start narrowing down the issue? I had a 4770K similar but more mellow settings and it popped a year ago. I received a rma, but before I got it, I bought this 4790k. now I'm wondering if I should not have stepped down to mainstream when they appear to be built cheaply compared to enthusiasts level. And in my case they don't last long. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


You may just be taking this mid-range board to it's limits... It's probably a good internet surfer or word processor, but it's not a top performer...

A board with better circuitry and bigger capacitors would be the ticket... Like a Maximus VII series Z97 board...


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> I may have popped one of my components in my rig. I was playing Bf4 no serious load, then it sounded like a blue screen then a complete shutdown. Now my PC won't boot, turn a fan or anything. Dead completely silent. My rig settings are as follows:
> *[email protected] 4.7 1.310vid*
> Cache @ 4.4 1.25
> 4x4GB gskill 2400 XMP
> 2x780
> 850w Evga g2 supernova
> *Asus Z97AR*
> 
> Other settings used:
> SA +200, DIO and AIO on auto
> 
> Is there a method to start narrowing down the issue? I had a 4770K similar but more mellow settings and it popped a year ago. I received a rma, but before I got it, I bought this 4790k. now I'm wondering if I should not have stepped down to mainstream when they appear to be built cheaply compared to enthusiasts level. And in my case they don't last long. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


If that board is anything like the ASUS Z97A with its VRM info listed here, its 4 true phases are really being pushed to the limits. It's been said that the jump from 4 to 6 is much greater than 6 to 8, but 4 is absolute minimum for overclocking. 4.7GHz may have been too much for a mere 4 phases.

Would also like to join this club to pay tribute to this hearty and productive mainstream CPU line:

I'm probably one of few running 32GB of DDR3 at 2666MHz.


----------



## LagunaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> ok, sorry for wasting reply space, my MB likes to act weird at times! i reset battery unplugged all cables and it booted. go figure!


Like the others said, your mobo might not be able to handle it especially with a 4.7ghz overclock, 4 sticks of ddr3 2400, and 2 780's to boot.

Keep the 4.7ghz core and drop your uncore to 40.
You might be able to gain some stability or even drop some voltage.
No real gains from overclocking the uncore past a certain point, I run mine 4.9ghz/4ghz.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I'm probably one of few running 32GB of DDR3 at 2666MHz.










Whoa! I'm only using 2133 myself, heh.


----------



## Quantum Reality

My 4690K lives!



Spoiler: Warning: Lots of Images!














I'll get a proper CPU-Z validation soon, but I want to shake this thing down under stock conditions to make sure it's all working as I think it should









[ EDIT: After ~6 hours of Prime95 28.7 custom blend (using 24 GB of RAM instead of the default 2 GB) the highest temperature at the cores themselves was 68 degrees C at stock. Sound like too much heatsnk compound messing things up? I had to get my heatsink on in a bit of a rush last night so I think I pushed the plunger of the heatsink compound applicator a bit harder than I needed to. Doesn't sound like I have that much OC room on this thing TBH. ]

[ EDIT 2: I tried the Turbo 4.0 GHz preset on my ASRock board, and with Prime95 I'm now seeing spikes of up to 80 C at the cores!







While I'm not aiming for a super-high OC, I'm not exactly comfortable with reaching an operating temperature that's above an unofficial 75 C "safe" cutoff that I like to have, though guides I've seen say temps below 90 C are acceptable.

Want to add that a ~20 min Prime95 had no problems and 3 runs of x264 v2 went fine @ about 10-15 mins each. I think until I re-heatsink my CPU tomorrow I'm going to stop at 4 GHz and call it good. ]


----------



## smke

I"d like to join but waiting on it to get here orderd my 4790k on thursday

'


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I"d like to join but waiting on it to get here orderd my 4790k on thursday


Congrats. What are you going to put it in?


----------



## smke

it going in my asus z97 deluxe/usb3.1 16gb ram in a haf 932 advanced case and a cooler master hyper 212 evo to cool it right now it has a i5 4590 on it


----------



## smke

what are the temps of the 4790k win running at stock with a cooler master hyper 212 evo cooling it?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> what are the temps of the 4790k win running at stock with a cooler master hyper 212 evo cooling it?


From my post above--

[ EDIT: After ~6 hours of Prime95 28.7 custom blend (using 24 GB of RAM instead of the default 2 GB) the highest temperature at the cores themselves was 68 degrees C at stock. Sound like too much heatsnk compound messing things up? I had to get my heatsink on in a bit of a rush last night so I think I pushed the plunger of the heatsink compound applicator a bit harder than I needed to. Doesn't sound like I have that much OC room on this thing TBH. ]


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> From my post above--
> 
> [ EDIT: After ~6 hours of Prime95 28.7 custom blend (using 24 GB of RAM instead of the default 2 GB) the highest temperature at the cores themselves was 68 degrees C at stock. Sound like too much heatsnk compound messing things up? I had to get my heatsink on in a bit of a rush last night so I think I pushed the plunger of the heatsink compound applicator a bit harder than I needed to. Doesn't sound like I have that much OC room on this thing TBH. ]


68c under synthetics is lower than I'd expect. A $20 cooler isn't going to give you a lot of oc headroom on an i7 though. Especially if you stress with synthetics.


----------



## Fruity

Do you guys think it is possible to reach a stable and safe overclock with a 4790k of 4,8 ghz on only air cooling??
I mean for daily use only gaming with my rigg
I am on stable and safe 4.7 ghz / 1.200 volt at the moment


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruity*
> 
> Do you guys think it is possible to reach a stable and safe overclock with a 4790k of 4,8 ghz on only air cooling??
> I mean for daily use only gaming with my rigg
> I am on stable and safe 4.7 ghz / 1.200 volt at the moment


I had my old chip, after delid + cl pro + noctua nh-d15 at 4.8G + 1.3v stable


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruity*
> 
> Do you guys think it is possible to reach a stable and safe overclock with a 4790k of 4,8 ghz on only air cooling??
> I mean for daily use only gaming with my rigg
> I am on stable and safe 4.7 ghz / 1.200 volt at the moment


That's impressive! Do you have any









Which cooler are you using? And to answer your question, Maybe, maybe not...

You should go ahead and try it... Post some screen shots, showing the results...

BTW: Welcome to OCN!!!!


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruity*
> 
> Do you guys think it is possible to reach a stable and safe overclock with a 4790k of 4,8 ghz on only air cooling??
> I mean for daily use only gaming with my rigg
> I am on stable and safe 4.7 ghz / 1.200 volt at the moment


Yes. And you could always de-lid for temps.


----------



## Fruity

Thanks i am glad to be here guys!!
I really enjoy reading on this forum
I own this chip for 1 year now and i recently discovered its an Devils Canyon Englisch chip
I am using the asus maximus ranger VII in combination with a Scythe Mugen Max air cooler and kingston hyper x savage 16 gb @ 2400 mhz ram
I have bin reading for weeka now to get info about overclocking and i am addicted to it atm?
For now i prefer to try and get the best overclocks on my system above playing games

So i worked my way up to stable stresstested and benchmarked 4.7 ghz on 1.200v / cache on 44 and cache voltage on auto
I really need to change my cache ratio and voltages i know but that is my new goal now
Hope you guys can help me a bit on that part

3 days ago i tryd 4.8 ghz on 1.250 cache on 44 and cache volt again on auto
During stresstest (realbench) all was fine no errors and no bsod's ..... But..... My temps where going above 85 , 87 c so i stopped test after 13 minutes of everything being fine
During test cpu package power was 1.750 w
Vcore went to 1.280 v and vccin was on 1.792 max
Btw on the realbench benchmark it passed and the temps never went past the 80 c
Please help and give opinions

Ow yeah i ordered 2 sp 140 corsair fans to mount on my mugen max cause then i can set up push pull on that cooler maybe that will create some more overclock range tempwise

Delid is no option for me


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruity*
> 
> Thanks i am glad to be here guys!!
> I really enjoy reading on this forum
> I own this chip for 1 year now and i recently discovered its an Devils Canyon Englisch chip
> I am using the asus maximus ranger VII in combination with a Scythe Mugen Max air cooler and kingston hyper x savage 16 gb @ 2400 mhz ram
> I have bin reading for weeka now to get info about overclocking and i am addicted to it atm?
> For now i prefer to try and get the best overclocks on my system above playing games
> 
> So i worked my way up to stable stresstested and benchmarked 4.7 ghz on 1.200v / cache on 44 and cache voltage on auto
> I really need to change my cache ratio and voltages i know but that is my new goal now
> Hope you guys can help me a bit on that part
> 
> 3 days ago i tryd 4.8 ghz on 1.250 cache on 44 and cache volt again on auto
> During stresstest (realbench) all was fine no errors and no bsod's ..... But..... My temps where going above 85 , 87 c so i stopped test after 13 minutes of everything being fine
> During test cpu package power was 1.750 w
> Vcore went to 1.280 v and vccin was on 1.792 max
> Btw on the realbench benchmark it passed and the temps never went past the 80 c
> Please help and give opinions
> 
> Ow yeah *i ordered 2 sp 140 corsair fans to mount on my mugen max* cause then i can set up push pull on that cooler maybe that will create some more overclock range tempwise
> 
> Delid is no option for me


You can try the Corsairs, but I really don't think that it will make enough difference in your temps, for a better, stable, OC.

You would still be getting high temps... What about an liquid cooling solution? There are many simple All In One cooling solutions out there! One of my favorites is the Swiftech H220X or the H240X... Or, you could go nuts, and do a full blown custom loop, as I did...


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> You can try the Corsairs, but I really don't think that it will make enough difference in your temps, for a better, stable, OC.
> 
> You would still be getting high temps... What about an liquid cooling solution? There are many simple All In One cooling solutions out there! One of my favorites is the Swiftech H220X or the H240X... Or, you could go nuts, and do a full blown custom loop, as I did...


yep. Delid is the only way..


----------



## LagunaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruity*
> 
> Do you guys think it is possible to reach a stable and safe overclock with a 4790k of 4,8 ghz on only air cooling??
> I mean for daily use only gaming with my rigg
> I am on stable and safe 4.7 ghz / 1.200 volt at the moment


Yes, definitely with a good chip and after delid.
I run mine 4.9ghz 1.28v on air with a Thermalright SB-E.
A Noctua NH-D15 is comparable...


----------



## PriestOfSin

A buddy of mine is offering to straight trade his 4770k for my 4690k. I don't know how his 4770 OCs, but my 4690k hits 4.6GHz safely.... should I do it?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> A buddy of mine is offering to straight trade his 4770k for my 4690k. I don't know how his 4770 OCs, but my 4690k hits 4.6GHz safely.... should I do it?


If you feel the hyperthreading would benefit you, do so. If not, then don't take the deal. 4770K CPUs have been taken to ~4.5 GHz under H100i type coolers before, incidentally.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> A buddy of mine is offering to straight trade his 4770k for my 4690k. I don't know how his 4770 OCs, but my 4690k hits 4.6GHz safely.... should I do it?


If it does not OC well with 8 threads, you could disable hyperthreading and possibly still hit 4.6. The 4770K will have better resale value being an i7.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> A buddy of mine is offering to straight trade his 4770k for my 4690k. I don't know how his 4770 OCs, but my 4690k hits 4.6GHz safely.... should I do it?


Uhmmmm, he appears to be making a good deal for himself... If the 4770K is so great, why would he trade it?

I say, Bad Deal!!


----------



## Fruity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> You can try the Corsairs, but I really don't think that it will make enough difference in your temps, for a better, stable, OC.
> 
> You would still be getting high temps... What about an liquid cooling solution? There are many simple All In One cooling solutions out there! One of my favorites is the Swiftech H220X or the H240X... Or, you could go nuts, and do a full blown custom loop, as I did...


Well i am going to try the new fans tomorrow and create push pull on my Scythe Mugen Max and see if i can get some more cooling performance that way

Btw just now i tryd new settings for 4.8 oc : core ratio on 48 / min/max cache ratio on 40 / cpu voltage on 1.250 / cache on 1.100 /
Did realbench stresstest and it passed (30 mins ) max temp 83c and a average of 78c , during test vccin was average on 1.790v
completed Benchmark aswell after that all 4 options checked , score 84855 with max temp of 78c and average of 58c

is it possible to lower that cache ratio and lower together with that the cache voltage to lower my temps even more in stresstest or doesnt that affect the temperature at all ?
http://i.imgur.com/2Ekncbz.jpg My screenshot with proof


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> Yes, definitely with a good chip and after delid.
> I run mine 4.9ghz 1.28v on air with a Thermalright SB-E.
> A Noctua NH-D15 is comparable...


Could you post some screen shots?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Uhmmmm, he appears to be making a good deal for himself... If the 4770K is so great, why would he trade it?
> 
> I say, Bad Deal!!


From what I've seen the 4770k goes to ~100 mhz lower than the 4690k on average. But the 4690k has low variation while the 4770k has high variation.

Does he even know how well his chip overclocks? If not it's just a lottery. And hyperthreading is worth a lot more than 100 mhz.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> A buddy of mine is offering to straight trade his 4770k for my 4690k. I don't know how his 4770 OCs, but my 4690k hits 4.6GHz safely.... should I do it?
> 
> 
> 
> If it does not OC well with 8 threads, you could disable hyperthreading and possibly still hit 4.6. The 4770K will have better resale value being an i7.
Click to expand...

That being said, it's Haswell, not Devil's Canyon. DC will be slightly newer, architecturally and anyone who is aware of this would know why a 4690K will be still worth the cost.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> From what I've seen the 4770k goes to ~100 mhz lower than the 4690k on average. But the 4690k has low variation while the 4770k has high variation.
> 
> Does he even know how well his chip overclocks? If not it's just a lottery. And hyperthreading is worth a lot more than 100 mhz.


No idea how well the 4770k clocks, it's literally never been OC'd. He's giving his PC to his father, and knows that I might have more use of the extra threads since I encode video. But I've already got a 6700k to do that, so I'm on the fence. Basically, the 4770 would sit in my lan PC, and I've no idea how much (if any) encoding it'd do.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruity*
> 
> Well i am going to try the new fans tomorrow and create push pull on my Scythe Mugen Max and see if i can get some more cooling performance that way
> 
> Btw just now i tryd new settings for 4.8 oc : core ratio on 48 / min/max cache ratio on 40 / cpu voltage on 1.250 / cache on 1.100 /
> Did realbench stresstest and it passed (30 mins ) max temp 83c and a average of 78c , during test vccin was average on 1.790v
> completed Benchmark aswell after that all 4 options checked , score 84855 with max temp of 78c and average of 58c
> 
> is it possible to lower that cache ratio and lower together with that the cache voltage to lower my temps even more in stresstest or doesnt that affect the temperature at all ?
> http://i.imgur.com/2Ekncbz.jpg My screenshot with proof


Interesting chip m8, your VCore has raised up to 1,28V and temperatures aren't so bad for a not delidded CPU with an air cooler...


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> That being said, it's Haswell, not Devil's Canyon. DC will be slightly newer, architecturally and anyone who is aware of this would know why a 4690K will be still worth the cost.


Apart core and turbo frequencies Haswell and Devil Canyon are from the same architecture, infact Devil Canyon are "cherry picked" Haswell with a better silicon and "better" thermal compound between die and IHS.
There is only one concrete real difference between these CPUs and is into on die VRM that is improved in Devil Canyon to gain better voltage stability because they have a 500Mhz higher CPU core clock.


----------



## LagunaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Could you post some screen shots?


Posted a while ago way before Skylake appeared in the siliconlottery.com heyday, since then have swapped out to 16gb ddr3 2400 and still stable:


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> From what I've seen the 4770k goes to ~100 mhz lower than the 4690k on average. But the 4690k has low variation while the 4770k has high variation.
> 
> Does he even know how well his chip overclocks? If not it's just a lottery. And hyperthreading is worth a lot more than 100 mhz.


Just to make sure on your point:

By variation, you mean the ability to achieve a higher clock, than the stock clock. Correct?

So a 4770K is 3.5 GHz and a 4790K is 4.0 GHz stock... Then some of the 4770K's, that I've seen, have clocked @ 5GHz and my 4790K, has clocked @ 5 GHz stable for one hour of RealBench stress,,,

Now the variation on the 4770K is 1.5 GHz and the 4790K is 1 GHz, this is what you mean?

Where am I going wrong on this?

Remember, I'm an Overclocker in training, yet...


----------



## Quantum Reality

@JourneymanMike: (Whoops, see correction post below!)
*@PriestOfSin:*

http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i7-4770K-vs-Intel-Core-i5-4690K/1537vs2432

Might help you decide what the likelihoods are for the 4770K should you go for it. [ Of interest, note the bimodal distributions of both CPUs; that suggests a group that OCed on air and a smaller group that OCed using some sort of liquid-based cooling. ]

That said, you say you're not sure how much encoding you'd even do - which seems like it'd be a bit of a waste to have a 4770K mostly sitting idle, when your 4690K sounds like it would do the job just fine anyway.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> @JourneymanMike:
> 
> http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i7-4770K-vs-Intel-Core-i5-4690K/1537vs2432
> 
> Might help you decide what the likelihoods are for the 4770K should you go for it. [ Of interest, note the bimodal distributions of both CPUs; that suggests a group that OCed on air and a smaller group that OCed using some sort of liquid-based cooling. ]
> 
> That said, you say you're not sure how much encoding you'd even do - which seems like it'd be a bit of a waste to have a 4770K mostly sitting idle, when your 4690K sounds like it would do the job just fine anyway.


Thanks for the link....

Thought i'd post a run of RealBench Stress Test, 4.9GHz...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> @JourneymanMike:
> 
> That said, you say you're not sure how much encoding you'd even do - which seems like it'd be a bit of a waste to have a 4770K mostly sitting idle, *when your 4690K sounds like it would do the job just fine anyway*.


You may not be talking to the right guy here...

I have a 4790K, not a 4690K...

The 4790K has 4 cores and 8 threads...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> Posted a while ago way before Skylake appeared in the siliconlottery.com heyday, since then have swapped out to 16gb ddr3 2400 and still stable:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not too shabby! That's almost 4.9GHz You could bump up the FSB to 100.1 MHz. That's what I do on my runs for certain clocks...

Example, in order to make the 5GHz-24/7 Club, a multiplier of 50 scored me a 4.998GHz... That is not 5GHz, so I bumped up the FSB by 0.1MHz to get it over 5GHz... Rules is rules and 5GHz is the mark, not 4.998GHz...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruity*
> 
> Well i am going to try the new fans tomorrow and create push pull on my Scythe Mugen Max and see if i can get some more cooling performance that way
> 
> Btw just now i tryd new settings for 4.8 oc : core ratio on 48 / min/max cache ratio on 40 / cpu voltage on 1.250 / cache on 1.100 /
> Did realbench stresstest and it passed (30 mins ) max temp 83c and a average of 78c , during test vccin was average on 1.790v
> completed Benchmark aswell after that all 4 options checked , score 84855 with max temp of 78c and average of 58c
> 
> is it possible to lower that cache ratio and lower together with that the cache voltage to lower my temps even more in stresstest or doesnt that affect the temperature at all ?
> http://i.imgur.com/2Ekncbz.jpg My screenshot with proof


The best way to find out, is for you to try it...or you could leave them on AUTO, for a comparison

Thanks for the Screen Shot.... I just posted a video of my RealBench 4.9 run w/ 16GB RAM...


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Just to make sure on your point:
> 
> By variation, you mean the ability to achieve a higher clock, than the stock clock. Correct?
> 
> So a 4770K is 3.5 GHz and a 4790K is 4.0 GHz stock... Then some of the 4770K's, that I've seen, have clocked @ 5GHz and my 4790K, has clocked @ 5 GHz stable for one hour of RealBench stress,,,
> 
> Now the variation on the 4770K is 1.5 GHz and the 4790K is 1 GHz, this is what you mean?
> 
> Where am I going wrong on this?
> 
> Remember, I'm an Overclocker in training, yet...


By variation, I mean variation.

The median 4690k hits 4.6 ghz at around 1.3. I'd guess 90% of 4690k will hit 4.6 at 1.3v.

The median 4770k might be 4.5 at 1.3. But 90% might be within 4.3-4.7 ghz.

Numbers mostly made up...just based on a lot of people posting their oc.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> @JourneymanMike:
> 
> That said, you say you're not sure how much encoding you'd even do - which seems like it'd be a bit of a waste to have a 4770K mostly sitting idle, *when your 4690K sounds like it would do the job just fine anyway*.
> 
> 
> 
> You may not be talking to the right guy here...
> 
> I have a 4790K, not a 4690K...
> 
> The 4790K has 4 cores and 8 threads...
Click to expand...

Whoops, quite right! I meant to address my post to *PriestOfSin*


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> By variation, I mean variation.
> 
> The median 4690k hits 4.6 ghz at around 1.3. I'd guess 90% of 4690k will hit 4.6 at 1.3v.
> 
> The median 4770k might be 4.5 at 1.3. But 90% might be within 4.3-4.7 ghz.
> 
> Numbers mostly made up...just based on a lot of people posting their oc.


Thanks for the explanation, *wasn't sure on what you meant by variation*

So, this is a best guess type of thing, non-scientific?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> By variation, I mean variation.
> 
> The median 4690k hits 4.6 ghz at around 1.3. I'd guess 90% of 4690k will hit 4.6 at 1.3v.
> 
> The median 4770k might be 4.5 at 1.3. But 90% might be within 4.3-4.7 ghz.
> 
> Numbers mostly made up...just based on a lot of people posting their oc.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the explanation, *wasn't sure on what you meant by variation*
> 
> So, this is a best guess type of thing, non-scientific?
Click to expand...

Well, what's not predictable just from eyeballing a CPU is exactly what its maximum achievable overclock will be; it's essentially empirical in nature as you can see from those userbenchmark results.

So you can statistically say your CPU may have a certain probability of achieving a given overclock, but not a definite yes/no answer.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Well, what's not predictable just from eyeballing a CPU is exactly what its maximum achievable overclock will be; it's essentially empirical in nature as you can see from those userbenchmark results.
> 
> So you can statistically say your CPU may have a certain probability of achieving a given overclock, but not a definite yes/no answer.


That's always been true, but sometimes different lots, or production dates, have been better than others...


----------



## Fruity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Thanks for the link....
> 
> Thought i'd post a run of RealBench Stress Test, 4.9GHz...


Journeyman nice vid !!

Could you please post all your set up specs what are you using for cooling motherboard etc etc ??

and please link me all the other stats voltages and specially the cache ratio and voltage numbers aswell please !!
i am very interested in all of this

Thanks !!

Ow yeah today i set up the push pull combination on my scythe mugen max cpu cooler
Didnt make any difference but it looks better now imo

So for now i am on 4,8 ghz @ 1.250 volts and cache on 40 and cache volts on 1.100 volts / 16 gb ram @ 2400 mhz
None delid and on air cooling
You guys think its ok?


----------



## cephelix

@Fruity
That is real good! What are your temps like?
I'm doing 4.7GHz at 1.327v, delidded at that. Not temp limited at all. Just not as lucky as others in the silicon lottery


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruity*
> 
> Journeyman nice vid !!
> 
> Could you please post all your set up specs what are you using for cooling motherboard etc etc ??
> 
> and please link me all the other stats voltages and specially the cache ratio and voltage numbers aswell please !!
> i am very interested in all of this
> 
> Thanks !!
> 
> Ow yeah today i set up the push pull combination on my scythe mugen max cpu cooler
> Didnt make any difference but it looks better now imo
> 
> So for now i am on 4,8 ghz @ 1.250 volts and cache on 40 and cache volts on 1.100 volts / 16 gb ram @ 2400 mhz
> None delid and on air cooling
> You guys think its ok?


Thanks, you can find my system specs, in my Sig Rig, "Watson III", at the bottom, left hand side of this post...

I really can't tell you, at this moment, because my system is down due to this...




While I'm a=waiting for the RMA process, I also sent my 4790K into SiliconLottery, to get delidded...

Item SKU Price Quantity Total
CPU Delid
Fulfilled Jan 05
$ 49.99 1 $ 49.99
Subtotal $ 49.99
USPS Priority Mail (Normally 2-4 Business Days): $ 5.25
Total $ 55.24

So, I'm also waiting for my CPU to come home...

I'll get the settings when my Rig is back up...

Mike


----------



## Quantum Reality

Does that delid service include replacement from their inventory if they mess it up?


----------



## Fruity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> @Fruity
> That is real good! What are your temps like?
> I'm doing 4.7GHz at 1.327v, delidded at that. Not temp limited at all. Just not as lucky as others in the silicon lottery


Idle 26 c on gaming 65 / 67 range and during stresstesting 84 max and average on 77/79 ish

@journeymanMike hope that delid will go well for you!


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruity*
> 
> Idle 26 c on gaming 65 / 67 range and during stresstesting 84 max and average on 77/79 ish
> 
> @journeymanMike hope that delid will go well for you!


Those temps are fine. Expect to see another 10C drop if u delid....which you don't actually have to


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Does that delid service include replacement from their inventory if they mess it up?


Yes, they do! Insurance against screw ups, is included in the price of the procedure...

Here's the page, you're interested in seeing...

http://siliconlottery.com/pages/returns


----------



## MaxVS

Hello guys, what batch is best for 4790k?


----------



## GeneO

I don't know whether batch makes a diffrence, but my X529B160 does 4.7 Ghz 24x7 stable at 1.24v VID adaptive.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Pulled off a proper validation of my ~4 GHz OC









http://valid.x86.fr/qvbx23


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Pulled off a proper validation of my ~4 GHz OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qvbx23


Not 4GHz, it's 3.999.07GHz...

Close, but no Cigar...

Raise your Bus speed to 100.1MHz, then it'll be 4GHz plus...


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Pulled off a proper validation of my ~4 GHz OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qvbx23
> 
> 
> 
> Not 4GHz, it's 3.999.07GHz...
> 
> Close, but no Cigar...
> 
> Raise your Bus speed to 100.1MHz, then it'll be 4GHz plus...
Click to expand...

I did say "approximately" and anyway I'm not trying to join a club


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Pulled off a *proper* validation of my ~4 GHz OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qvbx23
> 
> 
> 
> Not 4GHz, it's 3.999.07GHz...
> 
> Close, but no Cigar...
> 
> Raise your Bus speed to 100.1MHz, then it'll be 4GHz plus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did say "approximately" and anyway I'm not trying to join a club
Click to expand...

Correction: See text in *Bold*, above...

Proper, not approximately









Definition of Proper = Exactly Correct

I'm being precise today, it used to be my job before I retired...


----------



## fyzzz

Now i am happy, just ran realbench stresstest at 4.9/1.4v and it finished without a problem and max core temp 62c. It was game stable at 1.39v, but didn't last long in realbench stress.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






So close to the 'magic' 5ghz mark, but it can't do it.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Now i am happy, just ran realbench stresstest at 4.9/1.4v and it finished without a problem and max core temp 62c. It was game stable at 1.39v, but didn't last long in realbench stress.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So close to the 'magic' 5ghz mark, but it can't do it.


So close yet so far!is this going to be your 24/7 oc or only for benching?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> So close yet so far!is this going to be your 24/7 oc or only for benching?


Yep think i'm going to use this for my 24/7 clock. I use 5.1-5.3 for benching


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Yep think i'm going to use this for my 24/7 clock. I use 5.1-5.3 for benching


Whoa...i'm restarting my oc but was stable at 4.7/1.327v for about half a year. Is 1.4v safe for daily use??


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Whoa...i'm restarting my oc but was stable at 4.7/1.327v for about half a year. Is 1.4v safe for daily use??


Well there many mixed opinions about what's safe and not. Personally i don't want to go much above 1.4v for 24/7v. 1.35v and under should be totally safe and fine. I have benched my cpu all the way up to 1.6, but often around 1.5v when i'm benching and no degradation (had this cpu over a year), BUT i've always make sure it's not running hot at all.


----------



## smke

well got my i7 4790k yesterday and overclocked it to 4.9 1.376v with a hyper 212 evo


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Well there many mixed opinions about what's safe and not. Personally i don't want to go much above 1.4v for 24/7v. 1.35v and under should be totally safe and fine. I have benched my cpu all the way up to 1.6, but often around 1.5v when i'm benching and no degradation (had this cpu over a year), BUT i've always make sure it's not running hot at all.


Noted. I've done 4.8/1.38v but it's still not stable. This is without altering any other values. Silicon lottery aside, do you think increasing input voltage would help?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> well got my i7 4790k yesterday and overclocked it to 4.9 1.376v with a hyper 212 evo


How are you guys getting such awesome clocks!? ***


----------



## smke

just got a good chip


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Well there many mixed opinions about what's safe and not. Personally i don't want to go much above 1.4v for 24/7v. 1.35v and under should be totally safe and fine. I have benched my cpu all the way up to 1.6, but often around 1.5v when i'm benching and no degradation (had this cpu over a year), BUT i've always make sure it's not running hot at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Noted. I've done 4.8/1.38v but it's still not stable. This is without altering any other values. Silicon lottery aside, do you think increasing input voltage would help?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> well got my i7 4790k yesterday and overclocked it to 4.9 1.376v with a hyper 212 evo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are you guys getting such awesome clocks!? ***
Click to expand...

whatoc


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> whatoc


Oh, f.m.l is censored..interesting
Whatoc what??


----------



## smke

what is your current oc


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> what is your current oc


Currently it's 4.7GHz/1.327v. 4.1ghz uncore


----------



## smke

try upping the voltage then try upping the uncore to 45 my v is at 1.376


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> try upping the voltage then try upping the uncore to 45 my v is at 1.376


Noted..will try that when I get back home


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> try upping the voltage then try upping the uncore to 45 my v is at 1.376
> 
> 
> 
> Noted..will try that when I get back home
Click to expand...

hope that helps u out


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> hope that helps u out


I hope so too...any adjustments to uncore voltage?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> How are you guys getting such awesome clocks!? ***


Just lucky for once at the lottery here.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> I hope so too...any adjustments to uncore voltage?


I found the uncore voltage didn't affect temperature significantly. I just set it to 4.4 GHz / 1.2v. I think you can be a little sloppy here.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> hope that helps u out
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so too...any adjustments to uncore voltage?
Click to expand...

I got my un core at 47 at 1.370 v and my cpu core at 49 at 1.380


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I found the uncore voltage didn't affect temperature significantly. I just set it to 4.4 GHz / 1.2v. I think you can be a little sloppy here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I got my un core at 47 at 1.368 v and my cpu core at 49 at 1.379


Thanks fellas, +rep to you. I'm always sorta kinda late to the overclocking game...


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Pulled off a *proper* validation of my ~4 GHz OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/qvbx23
> 
> 
> 
> Not 4GHz, it's 3.999.07GHz...
> 
> Close, but no Cigar...
> 
> Raise your Bus speed to 100.1MHz, then it'll be 4GHz plus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did say "approximately" and anyway I'm not trying to join a club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correction: See text in *Bold*, above...
> 
> Proper, not approximately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of Proper = Exactly Correct
> 
> I'm being precise today, it used to be my job before I retired...
Click to expand...

And I was using it in the sense of "a validation obtained in a form that can be verified, rather than just a screenshot".


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> And I was using it in the sense of "*a validation obtained in a form that can be verified*, rather than just a screenshot".


OK, I'll give up, after this post...

You are verified @ 3.999.07 MHz...


----------



## fyzzz

Did a rerun at 4.9/1.395v and cache 4.3/1.2v. The realbench stress test is brutal, atleast on my psu. It is very warm to touch under realbench test and i only have 18c in the room. Lot's of heat are coming out of the radiators too.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gupsterg

Agree RealBench is good to use in stress mode, as the GPU is under strain as well. I get about 4C higher temps vs say running a CPU only stress test. Don't know if it would be better with a normal ATX case vs the inverted one I use, my room temp is usually between 22-25C, I hit 78C as highest core on a 8hr run of RB.



I can't say my PSU spins up faster than when rig is idle, I notice no extra heat from it. Never checked mobo VRM heatsinks yet, may add a temp probe to them at some point.

Defo note huge variation of heat coming out of lower rear exhaust fan, you can just make out the 2x92mm fans I modded to the case where the drives are (top right of photo) those seem as cool as when system at idle.

I have nailed 8hrs+ of RealBench in stress mode with upto 16GB ram usage setting, IIRC it never really reaches the limit of physical ram still.

I'm also at loss nailing 5.0GHz as a stress tested OC, like you can get validations / use windows for higher than 4.9GHz. I do believe my air cooling scenario is the issue to get 5.0GHz stress test stable.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Agree RealBench is good to use in stress mode, as the GPU is under strain as well. I get about 4C higher temps vs say running a CPU only stress test. Don't know if it would be better with a normal ATX case vs the inverted one I use, my room temp is usually between 22-25C, I hit 78C as highest core on a 8hr run of RB.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say my PSU spins up faster than when rig is idle, I notice no extra heat from it. Never checked mobo VRM heatsinks yet, may add a temp probe to them at some point.
> 
> Defo note huge variation of heat coming out of lower rear exhaust fan, you can just make out the 2x92mm fans I modded to the case where the drives are (top right of photo) those seem as cool as when system at idle.
> 
> I have nailed 8hrs+ of RealBench in stress mode with upto 16GB ram usage setting, IIRC it never really reaches the limit of physical ram still.
> 
> I'm also at loss nailing 5.0GHz as a stress tested OC, like you can get validations / use windows for higher than 4.9GHz. I do believe my air cooling scenario is the issue to get 5.0GHz stress test stable.


Yeah i really like realbench stress test, but not my psu







. Yeah sometimes you just hit a wall with your oc. My cpu doesn't like much above 4.8, but i've managed to get 4.9 pretty stable, thanks to lot's of vcore, drops in temperatures and lot's of tweaking. But it has no problem going beyond 5ghz, when i'm running it cold and even more vcore.


----------



## gupsterg

All profiles upto 4.9GHz CPU 4.4GHz Cache 2400MHz @ 1T all I change from bios defaults:-


Spoiler: My settings



Ai Overclock Tuner [Auto]->[XMP]
1-Core Ratio Limit [Auto]->[49]
Min. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[44]
Max. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[44]
DRAM Command Rate [2]->[1]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Enabled]->[Disabled]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[Adaptive Mode]
CPU Core Voltage Offset [Auto]->[0.001]
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[1.254]
CPU Cache Voltage [Auto]->[Manual Mode]
CPU Cache Voltage Override [Auto]->[1.100]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Auto]->[Disabled]
SVID Support [Auto]->[Enabled]
CPU C-States [Auto]->[Enabled]



Why I enable SVID support is if left on Auto after 47 CPU ratio bios disable it and I don't get CPU Package Power W in HWiNFO. From what I recall reading for OC'ing SVID should be disabled, as stress tests have not failed I've kept it on.

At one point I did think LLC was being adjusted when left on Auto but further lengthy stress tests have shown it isn't. My LLC is 0%.

I can only adjust CPU Input voltage (VCCIN) if I disable SVID support, even toying with lower/higher VCCIN hasn't helped me get 5.0GHz. I also tried dropping RAM to 1600 & below with CR 2T and cache to 3.9GHz, I even upped cache voltage with lower ratio, also had fans on max speed from system boot. Sometimes x264 or RB will pass 30min and others only 15min, I get erratic stress test failures.

Perhaps I should try per core ratios, but then think I want'em all at 50







.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> 
> 
> well got my i7 4790k yesterday and overclocked it to 4.9 1.376v with a hyper 212 evo


Real Bench or Prime 95 stable?!?! Without delidding it and with a crap air cooler like a CM Hyper 212 Evo i can't imagine it RB or Prime 95 stable...









This is a CPU that i call a "silicon lottery win" but is delidded and under a Noctua NH-D15:


----------



## jdorje

Spent the afternoon overclocking my g3258 + b85m-ds3h.

All my stress tests have used p95 27.9, custom 1344-1344 in place. This finds instability like a god, with most bsods coming within 60 seconds of starting the test.

41x - 1.22v, 67c.

42x - 1.27v, 71c

43x - 1.33v, 77c

44x - 1.42v, 85C

Uncore 1.149v and 37x.

Getting 44x stable required bumping literally every other voltage on the board to maximum. Dram is 1.65 (only goes in .15v steps). Sa, iod, ioa are all at their maximum +0.1. Input is at its maximum 1.9. All 5 of those were necessary for stability (and I'm still not 100% sure it's stable).

Core 0 is 4c hotter than core 1. In the 44x stress run it is 85C max, 79.1 average. Core 1 is 78c max, 75.1c average. Ambient is 19-19.5c.

In 60 seconds I'm shutting this down and delidding.

Edit: delid dropped temps massively; from 85C down to ~67C hottest core. Haven't gotten to test for lower voltages yet. Post is here.


----------



## maynard14

tried oc my 4790k to its limits

4.9 ghz 1.39 voltage and 980 ti 1.5 ghz core 2k on memory



i think i still have low physics score on my 4790k


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> tried oc my 4790k to its limits
> 
> 4.9 ghz 1.39 voltage and 980 ti 1.5 ghz core 2k on memory
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i still have low physics score on my 4790k


I'm not sure what you're doing here...









So, are you testing CPU stability with Fire Strike? If so, Fire Strike is a graphics test. I isn't a CPU stability test, although, a stable CPU OC will help some with your graphics score...

Use a program like RealBench Stress (not the benchmark), Prime95, IBT/AVX, and alike, to test your CPU stability...


----------



## ThatGuy16

I just started overlocking my 4690k with an asus pro gamer z97

4.6Ghz with 1.275v
Cache 4.2
Cache V 1.2v

I ran about 30 mins of prime and an hour of battlefield 4. What are the average voltages with 4.6Ghz? I'm going to do more testing tomorrow, maybe lower the voltage some... its on water


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I'm not sure what you're doing here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you testing CPU stability with Fire Strike? If so, Fire Strike is a graphics test. I isn't a CPU stability test, although, a stable CPU OC will help some with your graphics score...
> 
> Use a program like RealBench Stress (not the benchmark), Prime95, IBT/AVX, and alike, to test your CPU stability...


ahaha i get your point.. i see sir..sorry, now i know thxxx


----------



## jdorje

g3258 delid went well. So well I can't resist rushing to do the 4690k tonight.

Running some p95 (27.9 1344-1344 in-place) on it w' h80i. [email protected] so temps are fairly high despite 18C ambients.

It's taken 20 minutes for the water temperature (the h80i sensor in the heat sink) to max out! 43.4C it's at. Max core has been 79C (average more like low/mid 70s).


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> ahaha i get your point.. i see sir..sorry, now i know thxxx


*And, don't ever do that again!!*


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThatGuy16*
> 
> I just started overlocking my 4690k with What are the average voltages with 4.6Ghz?


With 4.6 there is huge variance with DC procs. Just go as low as you can while stable.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> tried oc my 4790k to its limits
> 
> 4.9 ghz 1.39 voltage and 980 ti 1.5 ghz core 2k on memory
> 
> 
> 
> i think i still have low physics score on my 4790k


I have 14.280 with 5.1G.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I'm not sure what you're doing here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you testing CPU stability with Fire Strike? If so, Fire Strike is a graphics test. I isn't a CPU stability test, although, a stable CPU OC will help some with your graphics score...
> 
> Use a program like RealBench Stress (not the benchmark), Prime95, IBT/AVX, and alike, to test your CPU stability...


Well Asus RealBench - Benchmark - is fine too.
If you pass 10X H264 in a loop, then I can tell you you will pass 1H(and that's minimum) of stress test easssyyyyy


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> With 4.6 there is huge variance with DC procs. Just go as low as you can while stable.


This is true however the variance is at least better than regular haswell.

DC usually hit 4.6-4.8 at 1.275v or below.

My first 4790k was kinda low for DC at 4.6/1.275v My 2nd one is at 4.8/1.245v and can do 5ghz/1.36v.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> This is true however the variance is at least better than regular haswell.
> 
> DC usually hit 4.6-4.8 at 1.275v or below.
> 
> My first 4790k was kinda low for DC at 4.6/1.275v My 2nd one is at 4.8/1.245v and can do 5ghz/1.36v.


My proc requires the following:

4.6 - 1.18v
4.8 - 1.26v
5.0 - 1.35v


----------



## ThatGuy16

Thanks for the replies, where can I download realbench? The links on asus website are broken lol

Running small FFTs on prime95 my temps average 75c and peak 80...feel this is high for my set up? Custom loop with XSPC block 3x120 Swiftech rad and MCP50X pump... this is at 4.6Ghz 1.275v

Instead of lowering voltage I may raise clock to test stability limits


----------



## GeneO

http://rog.asus.com/file/?download=RealBench_v2.42.zip


----------



## ThatGuy16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/file/?download=RealBench_v2.42.zip


Thanks!


----------



## vabeachboy0

I must have been unlucky with my 4690k. I need astronomical voltage for 4.7 ghz 1.425v but my temps are acceptable while gaming only hits mid 60's. IDK maybe im doing something wrong.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> I must have been unlucky with my 4690k. I need astronomical voltage for 4.7 ghz 1.425v but my temps are acceptable while gaming only hits mid 60's. IDK maybe im doing something wrong.


You might just be unlucky, my 4690k will do 4.7 GHz at 1.30v.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Well mine need 1.275v for 4.6, I'm going to shoot for 4.7 later and see what I come out with. My temps get higher using p95, with real bench I never saw over 50c


----------



## vabeachboy0

Realbench run with current settings


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> 
> 
> Realbench run with current settings


Pass 10x H264 in a loop and you are good to go


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> 
> 
> Realbench run with current settings


Run the stress test on it for 1 hour or 4 hours to test stability.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I have 14.280 with 5.1G.
> Well Asus RealBench - Benchmark - is fine too.
> If you pass 10X H264 in a loop, then I can tell you you will pass 1H(and that's minimum) of stress test easssyyyyy


14.509 with 5.0









Half an hour of prime95 27.9 1344k is what I do for quick stability, works well for me


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

You guys is this abnormal but my 4690K needs 1.37v to be stable at 4.6GHz for heavy video rendering and 3D rendering along with other stability tests that needs at least 1.34v. With this high voltage and only an H80i I can reach 88C while rendering and 82C for XTU Stress and H264 test


----------



## aerotracks

Sounds like you need a delid


----------



## vabeachboy0

1 hour using realbench stress test with high voltage.


----------



## jdorje

90% of 4690ks hit 4.6 ghz at 1.28V +- a little bit. Unlike the 4790k it does not have much variance.

(That number is based on all the 4690k reports I've seen. Not scientific at all.)


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> 
> 
> 1 hour using realbench stress test with high voltage.


Seems to be alright, for the cooling you have...

It's a little on the high side...


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 90% of 4690ks hit 4.6 ghz at 1.28V +- a little bit. Unlike the 4790k it does not have much variance.
> 
> (That number is based on all the 4690k reports I've seen. Not scientific at all.)


Wow so mine is like utter useless
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Sounds like you need a delid


Would a delid help reduce voltage? Isn't it for temps? What am I missing here? But Ive has eard after 80C it becomes less stable and maybe that's why I keep needing more voltage? I'll try to start over with 1.2v and go from there because in the beginning i started with 1.3v


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Wow so mine is like utter useless
> Would a delid help reduce voltage? Isn't it for temps? What am I missing here? But Ive has eard after 80C it becomes less stable and maybe that's why I keep needing more voltage? I'll try to start over with 1.2v and go from there because in the beginning i started with 1.3v


Delid is for temps, yeah. Lowering temps from 88->78 would reduce your voltage a bit though. At that high temps stability is lower. I strongly do not recommend [email protected] even for stress testing, much less everyday programs.

Based on your numbers your chip could be bad. But it's not garbage, it's just 1 multiplier below average (assuming you can hit [email protected] instead of [email protected]).

It could also be you are making a simple mistake that's hurting it. What's your uncore multiplier and voltage? WHat's your SA, input, IOD, IOA, DRAM?

FWIW my 4690k pre-delid runs [email protected] at about 85C in x264 with 20C ambients. Getting a good (dare I say, perfect) mount with the h80i took a lot of work though.

My everyday is 4.6 ghz at 1.3V. This took some work though; I have +0.1V SA, 1.85V input, 40x uncore/1.15, and 1.54V dram. Pretty sure my ram is garbage as it clocked a fair bit lower with my old ram.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> 14.509 with 5.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half an hour of prime95 27.9 1344k is what I do for quick stability, works well for me


Hows that possible ?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 90% of 4690ks hit 4.6 ghz at 1.28V +- a little bit. Unlike the 4790k it does not have much variance.
> 
> (That number is based on all the 4690k reports I've seen. Not scientific at all.)


Presumably not with air cooling though, heh.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Hows that possible ?


Use version 27.9, custom 1344-1344 in-place. Temps are ~5C higher than x264. On my 4690, x264 is better at finding instability - but on my g3258 prime95 is easily the best (usually crashing withing 5 minutes for anything unstable).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Presumably not with air cooling though, heh.


Well, cooling doesn't really affect what voltages you need. You couldn't run that with a $20 air cooler (unless you delidded) but you certainly could with a $70 one. Not that a $70 cooler is worth it for an i5 if it only gets you 100 mhz more.


----------



## Fruity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> My proc requires the following:
> 
> 4.6 - 1.18v
> 4.8 - 1.26v
> 5.0 - 1.35v


These look like my voltages ,

I am on 1.25v on 4.8 stable with good temps
I ordered the corsair H110i Gtx and it will arrive tomorrow so im hoping i can go for my ultimate goal the magic 5.0 !!!
Im thinking i could pull that off on 1.32 / 1.33 v ish
But im struggling if i need to up my cache aswell together with its voltage level?
Cache is on 40 and volts on 1.1 manual

Greetings.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Delid is for temps, yeah. Lowering temps from 88->78 would reduce your voltage a bit though. At that high temps stability is lower. I strongly do not recommend [email protected] even for stress testing, much less everyday programs.
> 
> Based on your numbers your chip could be bad. But it's not garbage, it's just 1 multiplier below average (assuming you can hit [email protected] instead of [email protected]).
> 
> It could also be you are making a simple mistake that's hurting it. What's your uncore multiplier and voltage? WHat's your SA, input, IOD, IOA, DRAM?
> 
> FWIW my 4690k pre-delid runs [email protected] at about 85C in x264 with 20C ambients. Getting a good (dare I say, perfect) mount with the h80i took a lot of work though.
> 
> My everyday is 4.6 ghz at 1.3V. This took some work though; I have +0.1V SA, 1.85V input, 40x uncore/1.15, and 1.54V dram. Pretty sure my ram is garbage as it clocked a fair bit lower with my old ram.


I am able to run 4.5GHz core 4.2GHz cache on 1.26v core 1.15v cach though and I never did thought to change the other things like pch and io stuff but my RAM is at 2133MHz 1.6v cache at 3.5GHz when I do 4.6GHz and cache at 1.21v so i dont really know what else. I just run 4.5GHz 24/7 as its more practical. Delidding sounds tempting though hahah


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> I am able to run 4.5GHz core 4.2GHz cache on 1.26v core 1.15v cach though and I never did thought to change the other things like pch and io stuff but my RAM is at 2133MHz 1.6v cache at 3.5GHz when I do 4.6GHz and cache at 1.21v so i dont really know what else. I just run 4.5GHz 24/7 as its more practical. Delidding sounds tempting though hahah


If you drop ram to stock can you get 4.6 ghz at much reduced voltage?

If you drop uncore to stock can you get 4.6 ghz at much reduced voltage?

If I bumped uncore to 4.2 ghz (from 4.0) I wouldn't be able to get 4.6 ghz core at any voltage, I think. And my ram needs extra voltage just to run at its factory 1600/9.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> If you drop ram to stock can you get 4.6 ghz at much reduced voltage?
> 
> If you drop uncore to stock can you get 4.6 ghz at much reduced voltage?
> 
> If I bumped uncore to 4.2 ghz (from 4.0) I wouldn't be able to get 4.6 ghz core at any voltage, I think. And my ram needs extra voltage just to run at its factory 1600/9.


Stock RAM doesn't help and uncore IS already below stock.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Use version 27.9, custom 1344-1344 in-place. Temps are ~5C higher than x264. On my 4690, x264 is better at finding instability - but on my g3258 prime95 is easily the best (usually crashing withing 5 minutes for anything unstable).
> .


I was talking abotu the score








My 5.1G=14.300
His 5.0G=14.500

Hmmmm









yegarding stress test, I think, prime 95 27.9 1344 in-place + realbench 10X H264 + stability test(2h+) = win


----------



## jdorje

Stock incite
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Stock RAM doesn't help and uncore IS already below stock.


Stock uncore is 37x at most on a 4690k.


----------



## gupsterg

Both of mine at bios defaults been 39.


----------



## cephelix

Ok, spent all of Sunday tweaking my 4790K.
Got 4.7GHz on core @ 1.31v. Still can't seem to stabilise 4.8GHz even with increasing VIN to 2.2v.
4.4GHz uncore @ 1.2v. Thanks for that @GeneO.
Had no time to put both together, which is what i'm going to do tonight and try passing 50 loops of x264 to begin with. Max temps so far are 72C so I still have more headroom temp wise should I choose to pump more voltage.
Don't knoe why I'm fixated on attaining 4.8GHz though.lol

Once clocks are stable, i'll try fiddling around with BCLK and ram. Realistically, how high do you guys oc the bclk? Also, any guides on oc-ing ram??


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Ok, spent all of Sunday tweaking my 4790K.
> Got 4.7GHz on core @ 1.31v. Still can't seem to stabilise 4.8GHz even with increasing VIN to 2.2v.
> 4.4GHz uncore @ 1.2v. Thanks for that @GeneO.
> Had no time to put both together, which is what i'm going to do tonight and try passing 50 loops of x264 to begin with. Max temps so far are 72C so I still have more headroom temp wise should I choose to pump more voltage.
> Don't knoe why I'm fixated on attaining 4.8GHz though.lol
> 
> Once clocks are stable, i'll try fiddling around with BCLK and ram. Realistically, how high do you guys oc the bclk? *Also, any guides on oc-ing ram??*


Interested in that too


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Interested in that too


I did a bit, just to test out, increased dram voltage to 1.5 from 1.45 and associated voltages by 0.1. Oced the ram to 1866 from 1600, ran 8 instances of HCI memtest(one per thread and splitting unused memory equally between them), started it up and BSOD! Tried the same thing with memtest86+ v5.01, it passed the first round of tests, but on the 2nd I get "cpu interrupt" and no idea what it means..


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Hows that possible ?


What do you mean how?










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Just because I'm still new to this platform, how do my voltages and everything look?

Max temp under real bench I see is 54c


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThatGuy16*
> 
> Just because I'm still new to this platform, how do my voltages and everything look?
> 
> Max temp under real bench I see is 54c










Looks good. Voltage is a little on the high side for 4.6 GHz. You may be able to do better. What did you use to stress test it?


----------



## Marc79

The VID is 1.275v that's not super high, he may have just got a slightly below average cpu. Not every chip will do 4.8GHz @ 1.300 Vcore.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> What do you mean how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ahaaaa. Now I know whats going on!
I see you have the same memory there but ....3000CL9 lol
Tell me(PLEASEEEEEEE) how to oc this memory. I don;t want to have it bench stable but rather 24/7 stable ?
Plox plox plox


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> The VID is 1.275v that's not super high, he may have just got a slightly below average cpu. Not every chip will do 4.8GHz @ 1.300 Vcore.


Didn't I say "a little on the high side"? I didn't day super high. Are you discouraging trying to get a lower voltage on an OC?

And he is at 4.6 GHz not 4.8 GHz BTW.

.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good. Voltage is a little on the high side for 4.6 GHz. You may be able to do better. What did you use to stress test it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> The VID is 1.275v that's not super high, he may have just got a slightly below average cpu. Not every chip will do 4.8GHz @ 1.300 Vcore.


Thanks! I used real bench & p95 and been playing BF 4 all day lol ... I tried 1.25v but BSOD









With the low temps I'm sure I can push it higher on water, but voltage will kill these chips as fast as heat right? I could prob see what 1.35v would get me to


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Didn't I say "a little on the high side"?
> 
> And he is at 4.6 GHz not 4.8 GHz.


I know he's at 4.6GHz, that's why I said his cpu is slightly below average.

4.7/1.3 your average DC
4.8/1.3 above average DC
4.6/1.3 below average DC


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> ahaaaa. Now I know whats going on!
> I see you have the same memory there but ....3000CL9 lol
> Tell me(PLEASEEEEEEE) how to oc this memory. I don;t want to have it bench stable but rather 24/7 stable ?
> Plox plox plox


Above 2V VDIMM is where they shine. If 24/7 stable is what you're after, every run of the mill 2400C9 kit would have done just fine, waste of money








Back to your question, load XMP, Command Rate 1T and TRDRD 5. Or downclock them to 2400 9-11-11 tRDRD 4 for increased AIDA bandwidth.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I know he's at 4.6GHz, that's why I said his cpu is slightly below average.


I'm sorry, I don't mean to be argumentative, but you don't know that. You only know his OC is slightly below average not his CPU.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThatGuy16*
> 
> Thanks! I used real bench & p95 and been playing BF 4 all day lol ... I tried 1.25v but BSOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the low temps I'm sure I can push it higher on water, but voltage will kill these chips as fast as heat right? I could prob see what 1.35v would get me to


You should be able to hit 4.7GHz at or slightly under 1.33 vcore around 1.320-1.325 VID, which is still within 'safe' limit. I'm running my 4690k with 1.344 Vcore right now (4.8GHz), but since it only has 4 physical cores and no hyperthreading it runs way cooler than my 4790k at the same voltage.


----------



## ThatGuy16

PSHHHH Ill throw 1.5v at it and 24/7 it... burn it up and start over, try me!!!


----------



## ThatGuy16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> You should be able to hit 4.7GHz at or slightly under 1.33 vcore around 1.320-1.325 VID, which is still within 'safe' limit. I'm running my 4690k with 1.344 Vcore right now (4.8GHz), but since it only has 4 physical cores and no hyperthreading it runs way cooler than my 4790k at the same voltage.


Cool, ill have to give it a shot this week


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThatGuy16*
> 
> Cool, ill have to give it a shot this week


Just don't run 1.5Vcore on that motherboard, I think Pro Gamer from Asus only has 4 phases unlike 8 from higher end tier boards. Stay below 1.35v.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Just don't run 1.5Vcore on that motherboard, I think Pro Gamer from Asus only has 4 phases unlike 8 from higher end tier boards. Stay below 1.35v.


Its 8 Phase


----------



## Marc79

Ok, then you can test even up to 1.5 vcore no problem.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I got lucky, I didn't know it was 8 phase until I received it. I didn't even think about it when ordering lol. Its "8+2" ... 2 by the DIMMs not sure if theyre for the cpu too or not


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThatGuy16*
> 
> I got lucky, I didn't know it was 8 phase until I received it. I didn't even think about it when ordering lol. Its "8+2" ... 2 by the DIMMs not sure if theyre for the cpu too or not


That is a pretty good board from specs and price. One of the few higher end Z97 Asus boards you can still get.

The two by the memory are for the memory. The CPU gets 8 phases. It shoud be a good OC board.

I have that RAM ( 2 x 8GB sniper 9-10-9-28) clocked up to 2200 MHz 10-11-10 easy. I added another 16 GB and now can't OC without incurring too much heat and it is not stable at the same timings - I might try again if I delid.

.


----------



## jdorje

Looks like he was posting a 4690k. [email protected] for a 4690k is almost exactly average.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> That is a pretty good board from specs and price. One of the few higher end Z97 Asus boards you can still get.
> 
> The two by the memory are for the memory. The CPU gets 8 phases. It shoud be a good OC board.
> 
> I have that RAM ( 2 x 8GB sniper 9-10-9-28) clocked up to 2200 MHz 10-11-10 easy. I added another 16 GB and now can't OC without incurring too much heat and it is not stable at the same timings - I might try again if I delid.
> 
> .


Got Ram? lol! I'm going to add a couple more sticks myself, but thatll only put me at 16GB lol


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Also, any guides on oc-ing ram??


http://www.anandtech.com/show/7364/memory-scaling-on-haswell is an essential read.

Not sure which memory you have. I got some pretty good help here in the Memory forum, and also on the G.Skill forum

Here's a thread I started here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1570386/ddr3-1600-cl7-to-ddr3-2133-or-2400-where-is-the-best-place-to-get-complete-timings/0_30

and a thread on the g.skill forum http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=13579

note: my system was less stable when I overclocked the memory. During the memory tweeking/tuning I dropped CPU speed (from 4.7Ghz) to 4.6Ghz so I would have fewer Blue Screens. After dialing in the memory I raised the CPU back to 4.7

I was able to get my memory up to 2400 10-12-11-28, but TBH, the difference between DDR3 2400 10-12-11-28 and DDR3 1600 7-8-8-24 is only noticeable during benchmarks, or at least for me that was the only place I felt the difference. Gaming benchmarks were unchanged.

Good luck !


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7364/memory-scaling-on-haswell is an essential read.
> 
> Not sure which memory you have. I got some pretty good help here in the Memory forum, and also on the G.Skill forum
> 
> Here's a thread I started here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1570386/ddr3-1600-cl7-to-ddr3-2133-or-2400-where-is-the-best-place-to-get-complete-timings/0_30
> 
> and a thread on the g.skill forum http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=13579
> 
> note: my system was less stable when I overclocked the memory. During the memory tweeking/tuning I dropped CPU speed (from 4.7Ghz) to 4.6Ghz so I would have fewer Blue Screens. After dialing in the memory I raised the CPU back to 4.7
> 
> I was able to get my memory up to 2400 10-12-11-28, but TBH, the difference between DDR3 2400 10-12-11-28 and DDR3 1600 7-8-8-24 is only noticeable during benchmarks, or at least for me that was the only place I felt the difference. Gaming benchmarks were unchanged.
> 
> Good luck !


One thing I found useful, as a memory OC newb, was to look at the specs higher clocked RAM in the same series offered by the manufacturer (1866 sniper for me). The higher clocked offerings are usually the same chips binned, run at higher MHz with looser timings and higher voltage. So you can use the first timings and voltage of those sticks as a starting point


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> One thing I found useful, as a memory OC newb, was to look at the specs higher clocked RAM in the same series offered by the manufacturer (1866 sniper for me). The higher clocked offerings are usually the same chips binned, run at higher MHz with looser timings and higher voltage. So you can use the first timings and voltage of those sticks as a starting point


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/7364/memory-scaling-on-haswell is an essential read.
> 
> Not sure which memory you have. I got some pretty good help here in the Memory forum, and also on the G.Skill forum
> 
> Here's a thread I started here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1570386/ddr3-1600-cl7-to-ddr3-2133-or-2400-where-is-the-best-place-to-get-complete-timings/0_30
> 
> and a thread on the g.skill forum http://www.gskill.us/forum/showthread.php?t=13579
> 
> note: my system was less stable when I overclocked the memory. During the memory tweeking/tuning I dropped CPU speed (from 4.7Ghz) to 4.6Ghz so I would have fewer Blue Screens. After dialing in the memory I raised the CPU back to 4.7
> 
> I was able to get my memory up to 2400 10-12-11-28, but TBH, the difference between DDR3 2400 10-12-11-28 and DDR3 1600 7-8-8-24 is only noticeable during benchmarks, or at least for me that was the only place I felt the difference. Gaming benchmarks were unchanged.
> 
> Good luck !


Thabks fellas. My ram is just some kingston low voltage value ram. Not even sure if it OCs but i'll givr it a shot anyways since i'm oc-ing my system. But if ram oc destabilises my core clocks, i'll take ram back to stock values.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Thabks fellas. My ram is just some kingston low voltage value ram. Not even sure if it OCs but i'll givr it a shot anyways since i'm oc-ing my system. But if ram oc destabilises my core clocks, i'll take ram back to stock values.


It is worth giving it a try. You can over-volt low voltage RAM. the low-voltage just means it is tested and stable at lower voltages. if it is DDR3L then I think it is stable at 1.3V so it might have decent headroom at 1.65V.

Don't overlook system agent offset in addition to the memory voltage as this can help with stability.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> It is worth giving it a try. You can over-volt low voltage RAM. the low-voltage just means it is tested and stable at lower voltages. if it is DDR3L then I think it is stable at 1.3V so it might have decent headroom at 1.65V.
> 
> Don't overlook system agent offset in addition to the memory voltage as this can help with stability.


Noted. I tried increasing voltages related to ram yest but it was unstable. Of course this was just a rough attempt since i was running out of time. Oh, also, for ram oc, do i do it in incremental steps, 1866 to 2000 to 2133 etc or do i go straight to the highest reasonable number and back down if the ram cannot achieve those numbers??


----------



## Dan-H

I'll assume the Gaming 7 BIOS is very close as my Gaming 5. here is what I'd try. (from memory since I'm not looking at the BIOS screens).

enable XMP; set memory voltage to 1.6V. Set System agent offset to be +.100V or set it to 1.1V save these settings and reboot.

Then up the memory frequency. I'd shoot for 2400 and leave all the timings on Auto. If it is able to boot you may be in good shape. Check the memory timings ( tools are listed in the linked threads) and start tinkering. Take really good notes of everything you try because every time it blue screens it will revert to DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24

Save the ones that work as a saved BIOS profile and keep a few so you don't have to reset everything when it does crash.


----------



## aerotracks

I just re-delidded my chip.. someone pinch me please









http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160111-0624145hxbg.png


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> I'll assume the Gaming 7 BIOS is very close as my Gaming 5. here is what I'd try. (from memory since I'm not looking at the BIOS screens).
> 
> enable XMP; set memory voltage to 1.6V. Set System agent offset to be +.100V or set it to 1.1V save these settings and reboot.
> 
> Then up the memory frequency. I'd shoot for 2400 and leave all the timings on Auto. If it is able to boot you may be in good shape. Check the memory timings ( tools are listed in the linked threads) and start tinkering. Take really good notes of everything you try because every time it blue screens it will revert to DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24
> 
> Save the ones that work as a saved BIOS profile and keep a few so you don't have to reset everything when it does crash.


Will do...thanks a bunch.i'll probably do it tmrw since i'l be out tonight. I'll pm you the results since it feels like we're derailing the thread a little bit


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I just re-delidded my chip.. someone pinch me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160111-0624145hxbg.png


*Pinch*

I'm interested in knowing your VCore and VDDR values at load. That is a nice 4x4GB 2400CAS9 overclock you got. Care to share any more info, such as stability testing and advanced timings? I would like to see an AIDA64 memory bench screen cap if you got it. Thanks.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> But it has no problem going beyond 5ghz, when i'm running it cold and even more vcore.


Well I think I'm getting there now on 5.0GHz, I was hesitant to go to 1.315V for stress testing. Ran quick 30min RB Stress mode, then did some gaming. Left it then running FAH, sadly BSOD after 10hrs (code 124). So probably needs a bit more vcore.


Spoiler: My settings



Ai Overclock Tuner [Auto]->[XMP]
1-Core Ratio Limit [Auto]->[50]
Min. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[44]
Max. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[44]
DRAM Command Rate [2]->[1]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Enabled]->[Disabled]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[Adaptive Mode]
CPU Core Voltage Offset [Auto]->[0.001]
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[1.314]
CPU Cache Voltage [Auto]->[Manual Mode]
CPU Cache Voltage Override [Auto]->[1.100]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Auto]->[Disabled]
SVID Support [Auto]->[Enabled]
CPU C-States [Auto]->[Enabled]





Spoiler: RB screenie during test









Spoiler: RB screenie after test finish









Spoiler: FAH 7hrs screenie (CPU/GPU)







I think I'm at the limit of air cooling now, only way I'd see lower temps is upgraded cooling and/or delid.

If it passes stability tests as setup currently (x264 & RB 8hrs / FAH 24hrs) with upped vcore and temps don't exceed max 82c I'd probably start using that OC 24/7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I just re-delidded my chip.. someone pinch me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160111-0624145hxbg.png


Wow nice!







, are you still just placing corsair hydro block on cpu without mounting? or now using other type of cooling?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Well I think I'm getting there now on 5.0GHz, I was hesitant to go to 1.315V for stress testing. Ran quick 30min RB Stress mode, then did some gaming. Left it then running FAH, sadly BSOD after 10hrs (code 124). So probably needs a bit more vcore.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My settings
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Auto]->[XMP]
> 1-Core Ratio Limit [Auto]->[50]
> Min. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[44]
> Max. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[44]
> DRAM Command Rate [2]->[1]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Enabled]->[Disabled]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[Adaptive Mode]
> CPU Core Voltage Offset [Auto]->[0.001]
> Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[1.314]
> CPU Cache Voltage [Auto]->[Manual Mode]
> CPU Cache Voltage Override [Auto]->[1.100]
> CPU Spread Spectrum [Auto]->[Disabled]
> SVID Support [Auto]->[Enabled]
> CPU C-States [Auto]->[Enabled]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RB screenie during test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RB screenie after test finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: FAH 7hrs screenie (CPU/GPU)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm at the limit of air cooling now, only way I'd see lower temps is upgraded cooling and/or delid.
> 
> If it passes stability tests as setup currently (x264 & RB 8hrs / FAH 24hrs) with upped vcore and temps don't exceed max 82c I'd probably start using that OC 24/7.


Nice. I am testing my cpu more too. Having weird issues. Backed down to 4.8/1.32v, runs all stress tests and i have gamed several hours on it. But if i stress gpu with heaven and cpu with realbench video encoding, i get clock watchdog bsod. When i test beyond 4.8, i usually get machine check exception instead of clock watchdog error.


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers







.

4.9 CPU 4.3 Cache been running for months not had an issue in daily use or when I've stress tested every so often, upgraded to 4.4 Cache only early Dec 15.

For stress testing my first screenie has date 30/09/15 and last 28/12/15. Approximately 92hrs of stress testing for that OC excluding any failed tests when setting the OC up. I may just count up all the hrs the mobo has been under strain for the setting up of profiles for the 2x i5 4690K it's had in it







.

I'd been using a install of Win 7 x64 legacy from about Mar 15 IIRC, I'd clocked up about 100 BSOD when doing testing of the CPUs for OC profiles / Hawaii bios modding, etc. I can't attribute any BSOD IMO to a corrupted Win 7, they were just from failed OC settings, etc. In Dec 15 I did a fresh install and went UEFI this time.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I just re-delidded my chip.. someone pinch me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160111-0624145hxbg.png


Nice !
Are you running 4 sticks with 1T ? 
(Does it matter what bus speed you are running when ocing memory ? I saw u had 125MHz bus speed with 3000MHz mems)

@gupsterg, if you are after a quick test which shows you stability/instability quickly, I highly recommend doing RealBench H264 bench test, 10 times in a row. This is even more stressful than a few hours of stress test.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Well I think I'm getting there now on 5.0GHz, I was hesitant to go to 1.315V for stress testing. Ran quick 30min RB Stress mode, then did some gaming. Left it then running FAH, sadly BSOD after 10hrs (code 124). So probably needs a bit more vcore.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My settings
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Auto]->[XMP]
> 1-Core Ratio Limit [Auto]->[50]
> Min. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[44]
> Max. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[44]
> DRAM Command Rate [2]->[1]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Enabled]->[Disabled]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[Adaptive Mode]
> CPU Core Voltage Offset [Auto]->[0.001]
> Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[1.314]
> CPU Cache Voltage [Auto]->[Manual Mode]
> CPU Cache Voltage Override [Auto]->[1.100]
> CPU Spread Spectrum [Auto]->[Disabled]
> SVID Support [Auto]->[Enabled]
> CPU C-States [Auto]->[Enabled]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RB screenie during test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RB screenie after test finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: FAH 7hrs screenie (CPU/GPU)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm at the limit of air cooling now, only way I'd see lower temps is upgraded cooling and/or delid.
> 
> If it passes stability tests as setup currently (x264 & RB 8hrs / FAH 24hrs) with upped vcore and temps don't exceed max 82c I'd probably start using that OC 24/7.
> Wow nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , are you still just placing corsair hydro block on cpu without mounting? or now using other type of cooling?


How do you do 5GHz at that voltage and only 85 watts? Hmm, I see you must have zeroed HWinfo results before the finish. During the test is says 100 watts. That seems awful low. I get 120W @ 4.8 Ghz 1.26V.

Are you being power or current limited? Do you have those jacked up?

.


----------



## fyzzz

Hmm something is not right with my system i feel. I can run 4.9/1.4v no problem through stress tests and such. But when i stress the gpu while i let realbench video encoding test run in the background, i get a bsod and it can't even make it through one run of h.264 video encoding test. When i put my 980ti back to stock, i get bsod later.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Hmm something is not right with my system i feel. I can run 4.9/1.4v no problem through stress tests and such. But when i stress the gpu while i let realbench video encoding test run in the background, i get a bsod and it can't even make it through one run of h.264 video encoding test. When i put my 980ti back to stock, i get bsod later.


Graphics driver issue very likely. Have you swapped cards to isolate this problem?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Graphics driver issue very likely. Have you swapped cards to isolate this problem?


Kinda hard to swap cards when they are under water. Had trouble with this 980 ti in the beginning, I have sent it to rma once, but they didn't find any problems. When it came back it seemed to work fine, but I had also done a clean install of windows. Now it's seems like there are tons of issues again. Actually got a NVidia related bsod today also. Everything ran fine before when I had my r9 290.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Hmm something is not right with my system i feel. I can run 4.9/1.4v no problem through stress tests and such. But when i stress the gpu while i let realbench video encoding test run in the background, i get a bsod and it can't even make it through one run of h.264 video encoding test. When i put my 980ti back to stock, i get bsod later.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Graphics driver issue very likely. Have you swapped cards to isolate this problem?


I was going to post about the exact same issue. I've been getting some BSODs with my 4.8GHz overclock lately that I couldn't pinpoint why they occured. It's mostly WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR, but I sometimes also get CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT. I started noticing that it happened only during gaming, and especially when playing BF4. I then proceeded to test my known stable GPU overclocks and they are unstalble. They usually don't downring crash, but I do see artifacting. And it seems to be coming from the GPU memory because I don't see white blocks when it's artifacting, as I should, but rather random flashes of color here and there. It's actually starting to get annoying. 4.8GHz is nice and all, but this is a gaming rig first and foremost. What good is a gaming rig if it doesn't do the gaming part well? Sigh...

Also, question to you deliders out there. On a scale of 1 to 10, where 1 is easy peasy and 10 is "IMPOSSIBRU!", how hard is it to delid with the vice method? I watched 



, but I was cringing the whole way through. I mean, the guy kind of butchered it by not having it taped onto the vice, so the CPU flew off when it detached from the IHS. But it was still working, so I guess these things are pretty durable.

PS : I need to mention that I will first let it melt itself until it starts a fusion reaction before I delid with the razor. In case someone wants to suggest that. Nope. Sorry, but nope.

PS2: Nice try on the 5GHz overclock gupsterg! I had said you should do it. Feels good, don't it?









To stabilize, maybe try adding some cache voltage and some VCCSA. Having a 5GHz CPU and your memory running at 2400MHz (Nice job on that too btw) is sure going to stress the IMC. I'd give it 0.05-0.1V more and see what happens. God I am jealous....


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Are you running 4 sticks with 1T ?
> (Does it matter what bus speed you are running when ocing memory ? I saw u had 125MHz bus speed with 3000MHz mems)


1T, always









On 100 strap 2933 is highest working divider, also for GPU benching staying at 100MHz DMI is a wise thing to stick to - so 1.25 strap it is for 3k


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> 1T, always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On 100 strap 2933 is highest working divider, also for GPU benching staying at 100MHz DMI is a wise thing to stick to - so 1.25 strap it is for 3k


I don't think my computer will boot up with 1T







any trick to that ?

edit://
okay actually it booted and running nice. However no performance improvement


----------



## Quantum Reality

Not gonna delid here, nopeity-nope. I probably just put about twice as much heatsink compound on as I should have, so the relatively bad heatsink contact is probably messing up my temps. I'd like to scrape out 4.2 or 4.4 GHz on air, but I cannot justify doing that when Prime95 temps peak at 80 C @ 4 GHz.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> I was going to post about the exact same issue. I've been getting some BSODs with my 4.8GHz overclock lately that I couldn't pinpoint why they occured. It's mostly WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR, but I sometimes also get CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT. I started noticing that it happened only during gaming, and especially when playing BF4. I then proceeded to test my known stable GPU overclocks and they are unstalble. They usually don't downring crash, but I do see artifacting. And it seems to be coming from the GPU memory because I don't see white blocks when it's artifacting, as I should, but rather random flashes of color here and there. It's actually starting to get annoying. 4.8GHz is nice and all, but this is a gaming rig first and foremost. What good is a gaming rig if it doesn't do the gaming part well? Sigh...
> 
> Also, question to you deliders out there. On a scale of 1 to 10, where 1 is easy peasy and 10 is "IMPOSSIBRU!", how hard is it to delid with the vice method? I watched
> 
> 
> 
> , but I was cringing the whole way through. I mean, the guy kind of butchered it by not having it taped onto the vice, so the CPU flew off when it detached from the IHS. But it was still working, so I guess these things are pretty durable.
> 
> PS : I need to mention that I will first let it melt itself until it starts a fusion reaction before I delid with the razor. In case someone wants to suggest that. Nope. Sorry, but nope.
> 
> PS2: Nice try on the 5GHz overclock gupsterg! I had said you should do it. Feels good, don't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To stabilize, maybe try adding some cache voltage and some VCCSA. Having a 5GHz CPU and your memory running at 2400MHz (Nice job on that too btw) is sure going to stress the IMC. I'd give it 0.05-0.1V more and see what happens. God I am jealous....


For vice only delidding, i would say on your first attempt, it'll probably feel like a 9 with all the adrenaline pumping through your system.looking back on my delid now, it's probably a 3. There are steps to follow which i'm sure you already know. But if u need mote help, i'll be happy to provide any assistance


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> For vice only delidding, i would say on your first attempt, it'll probably feel like a 9 with all the adrenaline pumping through your system.looking back on my delid now, it's probably a 3. There are steps to follow which i'm sure you already know. But if u need mote help, i'll be happy to provide any assistance


That's what I needed to hear. It'll sure feel like an 11, not a 9. While I'm good with my hands and have no problem whatsoever working with computers' parts, this kind of thing is still scary. I mean, I'm already scared all the way to the toilet just thinking about it, but it seems so so simple...

The only question that remains unanswered is whether I can re-secure my IHS on the CPU. I'm kinda worried that if it moves when I put it back in the socket, it may spill that Coolaboratory stuff on the PCB and I think that's a conductive TIM, so yikes... It's perhaps a stupid concern as the glue is part of the problem in the first place, but still... Damn.

Anyway. Thank you very much.









PS : With der8auer's delid die mate you can not only easily take the IHS off, but he says you can... glue it back on? Seems strange. But I'm not forking out 90€ for the tool, as nice as it is. I'm only going to delid one CPU once.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> That's what I needed to hear. It'll sure feel like an 11, not a 9. While I'm good with my hands and have no problem whatsoever working with computers' parts, this kind of thing is still scary. I mean, I'm already scared all the way to the toilet just thinking about it, but it seems so so simple...
> 
> The only question that remains unanswered is whether I can re-secure my IHS on the CPU. I'm kinda worried that if it moves when I put it back in the socket, it may spill that Coolaboratory stuff on the PCB and I think that's a conductive TIM, so yikes... It's perhaps a stupid concern as the glue is part of the problem in the first place, but still... Damn.
> 
> Anyway. Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS : With der8auer's delid die mate you can not only easily take the IHS off, but he says you can... glue it back on? Seems strange. But I'm not forking out 90€ for the tool, as nice as it is. I'm only going to delid one CPU once.


I had that worry too, so I applied a thin coat of clear nail polish (or you could also use Liquid Electrical Tape) over the FIVR before applying the CLU. Then apply a thin layer to the die and at the end of it, inspect to make sure there were no stray CLU beads on any other part except the die. The thing about CLU is unless you use a ridiculously huge amount, There is no pump out. I think I read on this thread where instead of trying to squeeze out a bead of CLU onto the die, just touch the bush tip to the syringe and then start brushing that on the die.

As for IHS placement, there are 2 ways to go about it. If you squarely place the IHS in the centre of the pcb, then before you lock the securing mechanism, just let it rest on the sides of the IHS, put your finger on the IHS with a little bit of force and then secure the locking mechanism. This prevents the IHS from shifting.
The other way is to align the IHS slightly higher than normal and secure the locking mechanism as the force would slide the IHS down slightly. Someone else could probably explain clearer, I havent had my morning coffee and 3 hours of sleep


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> I had that worry too, so I applied a thin coat of clear nail polish (or you could also use Liquid Electrical Tape) over the FIVR before applying the CLU. Then apply a thin layer to the die and at the end of it, inspect to make sure there were no stray CLU beads on any other part except the die. The thing about CLU is unless you use a ridiculously huge amount, There is no pump out. I think I read on this thread where instead of trying to squeeze out a bead of CLU onto the die, just touch the bush tip to the syringe and then start brushing that on the die.
> 
> As for IHS placement, there are 2 ways to go about it. If you squarely place the IHS in the centre of the pcb, then before you lock the securing mechanism, just let it rest on the sides of the IHS, put your finger on the IHS with a little bit of force and then secure the locking mechanism. This prevents the IHS from shifting.
> The other way is to align the IHS slightly higher than normal and secure the locking mechanism as the force would slide the IHS down slightly. Someone else could probably explain clearer, I havent had my morning coffee and 3 hours of sleep


Nope, you explained it just fine. I suppose it's not as bad as I'm thinking it is. That's a relief... I think.









I suppose I can't use plain old electrical tape, eh? The way I think of it, it could rip the VRMs off the PCB... But how do you get rid of nail polish?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Nope, you explained it just fine. I suppose it's not as bad as I'm thinking it is. That's a relief... I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I can't use plain old electrical tape, eh? The way I think of it, it could rip the VRMs off the PCB... But how do you get rid of nail polish?


Good qn...using it at work, 70% ethanol would soften it enough to lift it up as a whole piece.
It was nerve wracking for me as well, esp since i'm not particularly known as the handyman in my house, more of the klutz..lol


----------



## jdorje

Delidding's definitely worth it. Objectively if you value the delid cost at $50 (siliconlottery's price for it), it's a good value compared to the cost of a cooler or cooler upgrade.

No reason to use electrical tape with CLU; just brush it on the die and not on the pcb. The nail polish trick seems okay but not necessary. Just put the minimum amount of CLU on the die and drop the IHS right on.

Most important thing is to never rush. Every step can be done super slowly; take as much time as you need to compose yourself so you do it right. The process isn't hard.


----------



## cephelix

I second @jdorje. The most important thing is to take your time and becareful. Hell, if i could do it, so can you..


----------



## kl6mk6

Vice only worked like a charm. Deffinetly recommend it. My stock TIM was all dried up. I put some circuit protector on the vrms only because I had it at my workbench. CLU on the die and GCExtreme on top. I lapped my heat spreadder too. No need for glue IMO, the mount lever will hold it together. 16c lower max temps.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Vice only worked like a charm. Deffinetly recommend it. My stock TIM was all dried up. I put some circuit protector on the vrms only because I had it at my workbench. CLU on the die and GCExtreme on top. I lapped my heat spreadder too. No need for glue IMO, the mount lever will hold it together. 16c lower max temps.


Great Job! you didn't lap your cooler base as well?usually both surfaces are lapped so you'll need the teeny tiniest amount of TIM afterwards


----------



## fyzzz

Yep it was most definitely the gpu that was causing problems. I haven't seen any signs of instability before, but it was most definitely the gpu. I reflashed the gpu to stock and tried a lower oc and now realbench and heaven can be run at the same time without bsod.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Yep it was most definitely the gpu that was causing problems. I haven't seen any signs of instability before, but it was most definitely the gpu. I reflashed the gpu to stock and tried a lower oc and now realbench and heaven can be run at the same time without bsod.


happened to me with my old 7990(driver crashes). I removed the gpu OC and all went ok afterwards.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Great Job! you didn't lap your cooler base as well?usually both surfaces are lapped so you'll need the teeny tiniest amount of TIM afterwards


The EK EVO block was already a mirror finish, didn't see a need to lap that. They come factory with a tiny convex bow, and, according to EK, end up flat with mounting pressure. Either way I dont think I would have gotten much more out of it.


----------



## scanferr

So, something very strange happened. I was running a 4690k @ 4.5 with 1.150V. This was completely stable, temps were awesome (50-60 while gaming depending on game), 0 issues for almost 6 months. Until last week when the computer wouldn't post. Tried everything and I thought it was the mobo that had died. Fair enough I thought, took it to where I bought the parts so that they could check for sure and apparently it was the cpu that died. It's still in warranty so they will just replace it.
But how did this happen? What I thought was a nice chip and nice OC, just died like that? With no previous symptoms?


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> So, something very strange happened. I was running a 4690k @ 4.5 with 1.150V. This was completely stable, temps were awesome (50-60 while gaming depending on game), 0 issues for almost 6 months. Until last week when the computer wouldn't post. Tried everything and I thought it was the mobo that had died. Fair enough I thought, took it to where I bought the parts so that they could check for sure and apparently it was the cpu that died. It's still in warranty so they will just replace it.
> But how did this happen? What I thought was a nice chip and nice OC, just died like that? With no previous symptoms?


Did your cooler give out and let it overheat? PSU still good?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## scanferr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> So, something very strange happened. I was running a 4690k @ 4.5 with 1.150V. This was completely stable, temps were awesome (50-60 while gaming depending on game), 0 issues for almost 6 months. Until last week when the computer wouldn't post. Tried everything and I thought it was the mobo that had died. Fair enough I thought, took it to where I bought the parts so that they could check for sure and apparently it was the cpu that died. It's still in warranty so they will just replace it.
> But how did this happen? What I thought was a nice chip and nice OC, just died like that? With no previous symptoms?
> 
> 
> 
> Did your cooler give out and let it overheat? PSU still good?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No, mate. All is good. PSU is good, no overheat. It happened this way, was watching some series at night, turned pc off and went to sleep, next morning wouldn't post.

It's very strange, in my opinion.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> No, mate. All is good. PSU is good, no overheat. It happened this way, was watching some series at night, turned pc off and went to sleep, next morning wouldn't post.
> 
> It's very strange, in my opinion.


Cmos reset didn't help?


----------



## scanferr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> No, mate. All is good. PSU is good, no overheat. It happened this way, was watching some series at night, turned pc off and went to sleep, next morning wouldn't post.
> 
> It's very strange, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Cmos reset didn't help?
Click to expand...

Nop, cmos reset, battery out for a whole night and nothing.

It would boot up like 1 out of 10 but then it would freeze and nothing.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> @gupsterg, if you are after a quick test which shows you stability/instability quickly, I highly recommend doing RealBench H264 bench test, 10 times in a row. This is even more stressful than a few hours of stress test.


Will try that cheers!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> How do you do 5GHz at that voltage and only 85 watts? Hmm, I see you must have zeroed HWinfo results before the finish. During the test is says 100 watts. That seems awful low. I get 120W @ 4.8 Ghz 1.26V.
> 
> Are you being power or current limited? Do you have those jacked up?
> 
> .


The processor is just that good. The other i5 4690K I owned needed 1.26v just to do 4.6GHz CPU clock, the max cache clock I could get was 4.1GHz with about 1.16v. Where as this one will do 4.9 CPU @ 1.255v with 4.4GHz cache @ 1.10v.

The RB during and after sreenies were not zero'd, view the timer in HWiNFO bottom right. In the during RB screenie CPU Package Power is 94w CURRENT column as its loaded and in after screenie 2w as CPU idling. You'll note MAX CPU Package Power is the same as not zero'd. Why I took 2 screenies was to just see the CURRENT column comparative of CPU loaded/idling.

Yes this CPU shows low Package Power, dunno how accurate these readings are, at a guess I'd say the same level of accurancy as software read voltages. Just as an example my orig i5 4690K for a 4.4GHz CPU @ 1.18v 4.1GHz Cache @ 1.15V shows MAX 66w for RB stress mode, my current i5 4690K for same OC but 1.010v CPU 1.100v Cache shows MAX 51w.

An 4hr run of RB stress mode for the 4.9GHz CPU @ 1.255v 4.4GHz Cache @1.10v is 88w, an 8hr run of same test but 4.3GHz Cache is 87.xW.


Spoiler: 4.9/4.4 4hr run









Spoiler: 4.9/4.3 8hr run







With other stress progs I have seen higher W for example P95 v28.7 was 118W, that's only a quick test as I don't use this on current i5 for lengthy period at all. I trimmed stress prog tests to x264 / RB / FAH after gaining experience OC'ing orig i5.


Spoiler: P95 v28.7, seeing the temps I exited it







Made no changes to power / current limits in bios, in the post you quoted of mine are the settings I change from bios defaults. Checking section Extreme Tweaker, menu Internal CPU Power Management all settings are AUTO, quickly looking at descriptions it may be worth my while to investigate these settings I think.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Looking at the XTU side pane where it state W / A these seem high enough even at AUTO, don't know if XTU is showing values related to those in bios?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> PS2: Nice try on the 5GHz overclock gupsterg! I had said you should do it. Feels good, don't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To stabilize, maybe try adding some cache voltage and some VCCSA. Having a 5GHz CPU and your memory running at 2400MHz (Nice job on that too btw) is sure going to stress the IMC. I'd give it 0.05-0.1V more and see what happens. God I am jealous....


Indeed is nice







, but TBH when using PC and not benching really can't see difference between say 4.4GHz CPU clock and 5.0GHz. Only thing I've seen hitch at menus / loading of levels is Starwars Battlefront if CPU is 4.4GHz vs higher but the game I believe is bugged at present.

I ran x264 today, 24 loops and sadly got the same erratic failures within 15 - 30min, with 1.320v it ran over 10 loops then would erratically fail







. I think I may need extra vcore or adjust other voltages / settings. Thanks for the suggestions and will try to get this a solid stable x264/RB 8hrs FAH 24hrs+ stable like my other OC profiles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Not gonna delid here, nopeity-nope. I probably just put about twice as much heatsink compound on as I should have, so the relatively bad heatsink contact is probably messing up my temps. I'd like to scrape out 4.2 or 4.4 GHz on air, but I cannot justify doing that when Prime95 temps peak at 80 C @ 4 GHz.


In your sig it states your using a CM 212 evo? if your gonna stick to air cooling I'd suggest keeping an eye on say ebay for better cooler. I got the Archon SB-E X2 for £13.50 2nd hand via ebay (had 2x TY-141 but upgraded to 2x TY-143), IMO giving stonking bank for buck cooling at the price.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Will try that cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The processor is just that good. The other i5 4690K I owned needed 1.26v just to do 4.6GHz CPU clock, the max cache clock I could get was 4.1GHz with about 1.16v. Where as this one will do 4.9 CPU @ 1.255v with 4.4GHz cache @ 1.10v.
> 
> The RB during and after sreenies were not zero'd, view the timer in HWiNFO bottom right. In the during RB screenie CPU Package Power is 94w CURRENT column as its loaded and in after screenie 2w as CPU idling. You'll note MAX CPU Package Power is the same as not zero'd. Why I took 2 screenies was to just see the CURRENT column comparative of CPU loaded/idling.
> 
> Yes this CPU shows low Package Power, dunno how accurate these readings are, at a guess I'd say the same level of accurancy as software read voltages. Just as an example my orig i5 4690K for a 4.4GHz CPU @ 1.18v 4.1GHz Cache @ 1.15V shows MAX 66w for RB stress mode, my current i5 4690K for same OC but 1.010v CPU 1.100v Cache shows MAX 51w.
> 
> An 4hr run of RB stress mode for the 4.9GHz CPU @ 1.255v 4.4GHz Cache @1.10v is 88w, an 8hr run of same test but 4.3GHz Cache is 87.xW.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4.9/4.4 4hr run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4.9/4.3 8hr run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With other stress progs I have seen higher W for example P95 v28.7 was 110W, that's only a quick test as I don't use this on current i5 for lengthy period at all. I trimmed stress prog tests to x264 / RB / FAH after gaining experience OC'ing with my orig i5.
> 
> Made no changes to power / current limits in bios, in the post you quoted of mine are the settings I change from bios defaults. Checking section Extreme Tweaker, menu Internal CPU Power Management all settings are AUTO, quickly looking at descriptions it may be worth my while to investigate these settings I think.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the XTU side pane where it state W / A these seem high enough even at AUTO, don't know if XTU is showing values related to those in bios?
> Indeed is nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but TBH when using PC and not benching really can't see difference between say 4.4GHz CPU clock and 5.0GHz. Only thing I've seen hitch at menus / loading of levels is Starwars Battlefront if CPU is 4.4GHz vs higher but the game I believe is bugged at present.
> 
> I ran x264 today, 24 loops and sadly got the same erratic failures within 15 - 30min, with 1.320v it ran over 10 loops then would erratically fail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think I may need extra vcore or adjust other voltages / settings. Thanks for the suggestions and will try to get this a solid stable x264/RB 8hrs FAH 24hrs+ stable like my other OC profiles.
> In your sig it states your using a CM 212 evo? if your gonna stick to air cooling I'd suggest keeping an eye on say ebay for better cooler. I got the Archon SB-E X2 for £13.50 2nd hand via ebay, IMO giving stonking bank for buck cooling at the price.


Go for delid man!
5G guaranteed!

Or ...1.35V!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Go for delid man!
> 5G guaranteed!
> 
> Or ...1.35V!


Just feeling scared! LOL.

I will pickup some cheapo old gen CPUs like you said before to practice on







.


----------



## GeneO

@gupsterg About the power - my bad, I didn't read carefully. I was thinking you had a 4790k not a 4690k, so the power didn't make sense to me. It does for a 4690k.

So regardless, that is a great chip!


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers







.

Old screenie of testing 5.0 / 4.3, anyone know what bios setting effect the W / A in XTU right side panel? is this something that needs adjusting in bios? seems all my XTU screenies from 4.4 - 5.0GHz show same W / A.


Spoiler: XTU







*** edit ***

Matched / marked the bios settings corresponding within XTU.



So looks like no point in editing these settings.


----------



## Droidriven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droidriven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> So, something very strange happened. I was running a 4690k @ 4.5 with 1.150V. This was completely stable, temps were awesome (50-60 while gaming depending on game), 0 issues for almost 6 months. Until last week when the computer wouldn't post. Tried everything and I thought it was the mobo that had died. Fair enough I thought, took it to where I bought the parts so that they could check for sure and apparently it was the cpu that died. It's still in warranty so they will just replace it.
> But how did this happen? What I thought was a nice chip and nice OC, just died like that? With no previous symptoms?
> 
> 
> 
> Did your cooler give out and let it overheat? PSU still good?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, mate. All is good. PSU is good, no overheat. It happened this way, was watching some series at night, turned pc off and went to sleep, next morning wouldn't post.
> 
> It's very strange, in my opinion.
Click to expand...

And it doesn't do this with a different CPU?

I'd be worried about my board, most of the issues I've seen where a system is running fine until powered off at some point but won't boot the next time have been because of the board having thinner PCB than others, for example: the reviews on the Asrock Z97 extreme 4 where this was a common issue initially until Asrock started making them thicker. Something about cutting power and then reapplying power would cause a fault in the board and then the system would boot about 1 out of 10 attempts.

You could gave also just had a chip that slipped through quality control.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Old screenie of testing 5.0 / 4.3, anyone know what bios setting effect the W / A in XTU right side panel? is this something that needs adjusting in bios? seems all my XTU screenies from 4.4 - 5.0GHz show same W / A.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: XTU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> Matched / marked the bios settings corresponding within XTU.
> 
> 
> 
> So looks like no point in editing these settings.


Processor will throttle if it hits that watts/amps limit. Set to an arbitrarily huge amount obviously so no throttling. Pretty sure it's completely unhelpful for a real overclock. If you were lazy though you could just set your turbo multipliers with a 120W limit or something and it'd hopefully downclock if that was exceeded. In my experience without use of turbo it just results in crashing if the limit is exceeded.

My recommendation is to uninstall XTU.


----------



## gupsterg

Agree processor will throttle if hits limits and surprised AUTO bios settings are maxed other than Turbo Boost Power Time window.

Why do you recommend uninstall XTU? I used to use it for stress testing with my orig i5 but not with current one. I only have it installed due to HWBOT / OC-eSports submissions. I don't use it to adjust settings / set profiles, help balloons had handy info for those settings IMO.


----------



## Fruity

Guys yesterday i received my H110i gtx cooler and installed it
Temps dropped like 10/12 degrees during stresstesting so now i have more room to go further on my overclock
Current 4.8 ghz @ 1.250v , cache 4.0 @ 1.100v and input voltage set to 1.900v
16 gb @ 2400 mhz memory
Temps during different tests not higher then 74 degrees
I tryd 5.0 ghz @ 1.325v / cache 4.0 ghz @ 1.100v input v @ 1.900v
Stresstest was fine on realbench and xtu but when i tryd benchmark on xtu got bsod , benchmark on realbench was fine
What should i do ? I wanna use the 5.0 for daily 24/7 operation , during stresstest volts go to 1.360v is this too much ?
Im only gaming with my rigg so dont think ill get to those high voltages during gaming sessions??


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruity*
> 
> Guys yesterday i received my H110i gtx cooler and installed it
> Temps dropped like 10/12 degrees during stresstesting so now i have more room to go further on my overclock
> Current 4.8 ghz @ 1.250v , cache 4.0 @ 1.100v and input voltage set to 1.900v
> 16 gb @ 2400 mhz memory
> Temps during different tests not higher then 74 degrees
> I tryd 5.0 ghz @ 1.325v / cache 4.0 ghz @ 1.100v input v @ 1.900v
> Stresstest was fine on realbench and xtu but when i tryd benchmark on xtu got bsod , benchmark on realbench was fine
> What should i do ? I wanna use the 5.0 for daily 24/7 operation , during stresstest volts go to 1.360v is this too much ?
> Im only gaming with my rigg so dont think ill get to those high voltages during gaming sessions??


Those voltages are fine if temps are good. Just bump another .01V until you're stable.


----------



## Fruity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Those voltages are fine if temps are good. Just bump another .01V until you're stable.


I set the vcore to 1.325 during my last tests but it went automaticly to 1.360 on all cores only during stresstest is this normal ? Volts are all on manual ofcourse
Isnt that too much for stresstesting / benching ? Or it doesnt really matter if temps are low enough?
Thank you


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruity*
> 
> I set the vcore to 1.325 during my last tests but it went automaticly to 1.360 on all cores only during stresstest is this normal ? Volts are all on manual ofcourse


What I find with my mobo is I'm setting VID in bios and VCORE is what voltage it's getting.
Quote:


> VID is a vcore value that is programmed into the chip. The mobo reads this value and applies vcore appropriately (but doesn't usually get it perfect).
> 
> Vcore is the actual voltage being applied.


SO the setting in my bios CPU Core Voltage is overriding stock VID of CPU. Depending on stress program used to load up CPU I get varying VCORE. The 4.9GHz OC in my sig can end up sometimes at 1.280v depending on stress program.


----------



## fat4l

are you using adaptive voltage or manual ?
looks like adaptive to me.


----------



## Fruity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> are you using adaptive voltage or manual ?
> looks like adaptive to me.


I am using manual voltage always


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> are you using adaptive voltage or manual ?
> looks like adaptive to me.


I use adaptive.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Stock incite
> Stock uncore is 37x at most on a 4690k.


Yea which is why I kept it at 35x


----------



## Fruity

Could anyone please give me some info on my questions?
Much appreciated


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I use adaptive.


dont use it. use manual for ocing/finding stability.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> dont use it. use manual for ocing/finding stability.


If I use manual voltage, at idle VCORE won't drop down. May have been a bug in earlier mobo roms, never tried manual after that. I did have EIST / C-States enabled when I tried manual.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruity*
> 
> Could anyone please give me some info on my questions?
> Much appreciated


What was BSOD code for XTU? besides checking in event viewer you can see using this app.

What mobo you have Fruity? may help another owner share experience on VCORE difference.


----------



## Fruity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> If I use manual voltage, at idle VCORE won't drop down. May have been a bug in earlier mobo roms, never tried manual after that. I did have EIST / C-States enabled when I tried manual.
> What was BSOD code for XTU? besides checking in event viewer you can see using this app.
> 
> What mobo you have Fruity? may help another owner share experience on VCORE difference.


Thanks ! I am using the Asus Maximus ranger VII mobo

Need to check which specific error bsod message im getting then


----------



## jdorje

@fruity read darkwizzie's guide.

Or the newbie guide I've been working on: http://overclocking.wikia.com/wiki/Haswell


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruity*
> 
> Guys yesterday i received my H110i gtx cooler and installed it
> Temps dropped like 10/12 degrees during stresstesting so now i have more room to go further on my overclock
> Current 4.8 ghz @ 1.250v , cache 4.0 @ 1.100v and input voltage set to 1.900v
> 16 gb @ 2400 mhz memory
> Temps during different tests not higher then 74 degrees
> I tryd 5.0 ghz @ 1.325v / cache 4.0 ghz @ 1.100v input v @ 1.900v
> Stresstest was fine on realbench and xtu but *1. when i tryd benchmark on xtu got bsod* , benchmark on realbench was fine
> What should i do ?*2. I wanna use the 5.0 for daily 24/7 operation* , *3. during stresstest volts go to 1.360v is this too much ?*
> Im only gaming with my rigg so dont think ill get to those high voltages during gaming sessions??


1. Don't use XTU!







Just kidding, more vCore, a tick at a time...

2. I wouldn't do that, but that's me...









3. No, 1.36v is not too much... You could even go further, if needed...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruity*
> 
> Thanks ! I am using the Asus Maximus ranger VII mobo
> 
> Need to check which specific error bsod message im getting then


Dude we have same mobo







.

I will check my mobo in manual mode tonight, so when you set 1.325v and get 1.360v at load is that with XTU running? I will run same app as you to do compare so state.

I use HWiNFO to get voltages, what are you using? I'm on firmware 3003, which are you using?

Der8auer did these great guides:-

Link:- Asus Maximus VII Ranger
Link:- Haswell / Devil's Canyon (Voltage table handy in this, he's pro overclocker/CPU binner)
Link:- P95 Guide (check the BSOD code suggestions near end)


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> If I use manual voltage, at idle VCORE won't drop down. May have been a bug in earlier mobo roms, never tried manual after that. I did have EIST / C-States enabled when I tried manual.


Change your power option mode. Dont use high performance one otherwise it will not downlock


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Change your power option mode. Dont use high performance one otherwise it will not downlock


Cheers! read about that







but not using high performance







.

Last time I used manual was on fresh win 7 install without any settings changes back in March 15 (balanced is default), I was using firmware 2xxx, will try tonight







.


----------



## GeneO

A few motherboards/BIOS treat manual liter literally and don't change the voltage with load.


----------



## andreluiz

Test your 6700k bugLake !









http://www.pcworld.com/article/3021023/hardware/how-to-test-your-pc-for-the-skylake-bug.html

Devil's Canyon wins again !


----------



## Fruity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Dude we have same mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I will check my mobo in manual mode tonight, so when you set 1.325v and get 1.360v at load is that with XTU running? I will run same app as you to do compare so state.
> 
> I use HWiNFO to get voltages, what are you using? I'm on firmware 3003, which are you using?
> 
> Der8auer did these great guides:-
> 
> Link:- Asus Maximus VII Ranger
> Link:- Haswell / Devil's Canyon (Voltage table handy in this, he's pro overclocker/CPU binner)
> Link:- P95 Guide (check the BSOD code suggestions near end)


Thanks for your reply! Very helpfull

" a clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval "

That is the error message i get in the bsod
When im running realbench H.264 after 7/8 runs
Did get that same message in xtu bench aswell
Lowered my cache ratio to 40 and cache v to 1.100 now , my core is on 50 and v on 1.340
Input voltage set on 1.900 v and cpu system agent v manual on 0.850 now
C states disabled and turbo mode disabled now
Testing on realbench H.264 again
My temps are 74 max and average of 70
Core v goes to 1.360 / 1.376 during full load and input stays under 2.000 v during test
Cpu package power is @ 1.300 w average

I use hwinfo64 v5.10-2700 for monitoring

Edit; just completed 40 minutes / 26 loops on Realbench H.264 video encoding and was stable
Max temp was 74c and average temps where 70c
Do i need to do some more testing if i wanna use this OC for normal daily use , only thing i do is gaming with this PC and overclocking ofcourse 

I just hope that the load voltage of 1.360v is not too much for daily use and i dont know if the system uses that when i play games ?
http://i.imgur.com/AIaGcuz.jpg
Edit 2: just wanted to show this :


----------



## Ahmedivx

Hi Guys I'm new here to the thread and I just wanted to check how good is my 4790K in overclocking, right now it runs @ 4.5 Ghz with 1.163 volts adaptive ( I could get it stable with lower voltage but on manual mode I have tested 1.149 volts manual and it was stable), the cache frequency is stock @ 4.0 Ghz with cache voltage of 1.05 volts manual, if I increased the cache voltage and raised the multiplier to let say 43 will it have a big impact on performance positively, it's running on a Maximus VII Gene with 2x8GB G.Skill RipJawsX kit @ 2133Mhz 1.6 volts CL9


----------



## gupsterg

@fat4l & @GeneO

It wasn't a bug in older firmware of Asus Maximus VII Ranger.

Tonight when I did compare of manual voltage vs adaptive I remembered why I choose adaptive.

Testing had showed then & now that VID (which some programs can show as VCORE or labelled as CPU/Core voltage) does not drop down when manual voltage mode used.


Spoiler: CPU_Z compare







In programs where VID & VCORE are shown separately/correctly you will see a static VID when in manual mode and VCORE drops.


Spoiler: Manual mode, AiDA64 FPU test (AVX/2,etc)







When using adaptive mode I see VID & VCORE drop.


Spoiler: Adaptive mode, AiDA64 FPU test (AVX/2,etc)







Now the other reason I also went for adaptive (then/now) was I couldn't see any higher VCORE vs manual when using stress test programs. I won't add the other quick stress program tests I did tonight







.

@Fruity

No worries on info share







, cheers for screenie, that shows you're using bios version 0707, there have been 10 bios updates after that. Download latest bios from here, you will see many bios have "Improve system stability." in description.

I suggest you save information regarding your settings on paper/txt file. OC profiles saved in bios can be saved to USB via the menu "Tool" > "ASUS Overclocking profile" but I never load older bios profiles on newer bios.

I tend to flash mobo on stock settings, so I'd "Load Optimised Defaults" in "Exit" menu and then save, reboot and access ASUS EZ Flash 2 Utility in "Tool" menu to flash downloaded file. Page 137 of manual have guide on using flash utility in bios.

I will still do a test of 5.0 @ 1.325v to see if I reach 1.360v at load when in manual mode but you have i7 4790K I have i5 4690K. You can see in my screen shots above for AiDA64 FPU test VCORE is higher than VID, regardless if manual or adaptive mode. Like I said before in bios we set VID and not VCORE. I know for sure when I set CPU 5.0GHZ and use 1.320v VID (bios setting) I can see upto 1.344V VCORE in HWiNFO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fruity*
> 
> " a clock interrupt was not received on a secondary processor within the allocated time interval "


In bug check code column of BlueScreenView are you seeing 0x00000101?


----------



## Fruity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmedivx*
> 
> Hi Guys I'm new here to the thread and I just wanted to check how good is my 4790K in overclocking, right now it runs @ 4.5 Ghz with 1.163 volts adaptive ( I could get it stable with lower voltage but on manual mode I have tested 1.149 volts manual and it was stable), the cache frequency is stock @ 4.0 Ghz with cache voltage of 1.05 volts manual, if I increased the cache voltage and raised the multiplier to let say 43 will it have a big impact on performance positively, it's running on a Maximus VII Gene with 2x8GB G.Skill RipJawsX kit @ 2133Mhz 1.6 volts CL9


I would leave cache and cache voltage on default settings
And start upping the core and the vcore with slow steps and see what you can get out of it and start reading guides on overclocking
Do some testing and show us some results


----------



## SoCalMX70

Late to the party, but here we go. I've had my build for a bit over 6 months now (in sig). Up until two days ago, I hadn't touched ANY voltage or clock settings in any of my last 3 or so builds. In fact, I haven't overclocked since I had a Q6600 processor some years back (what an amazing chip that was...).

I basically crash coursed myself into learning about VCCIN, VRING (Cache), "Adaptive", "Offset", etc over the past few days by reading all of the finer PC hardware forums. OCN has been the best so far. So much information, so many users.









I decided that I would undervolt my 4790k, no overclock. I am completely satisfied with current performance and see no reason to increase clocks at this time. I may try for 4.6-4.7 a little later down the line, but for now I am happy just getting voltage down as low as possible.

When I looked at the stock voltage (all AUTO settings), I noted the following under load:

VCCIN: 1.8 (seemed to jump to 1.9 randomly? Only between reboots)
VCORE: 1.238
VRING: 1.200

Also, I should note that Enhanced Turbo was also on Auto, which gave 4.4ghz boost clock to all cores under load.

So here's where I am at now and it seems stable, but I have yet to run ANY stress test for multiple hours long (more on that shortly). OCCT small got through an hour. XTU, for an hour as well, but it seems like a very "light" stress test:

VCCIN: 1.56
VCORE: 1.16
VRING: 1.15

I also manually set core ratio (44x) and cache (40x) to stock settings, just to make sure they wouldn't jump around. I didn't want to mess with "Adaptive" voltage, so I set to "Override" and enabled Cstates, C1E, Package C7s, etc, so power is still being reduced significantly at lower loads and idle.

3 questions:

What stress test(s) is recommended to be ran for a lengthy period of time? I currently have OCCT, AIDA64, and Intel XTU all installed. I have Prime95 as well, but I am not clear on what settings are needed for a "safe" test. There is something with the default setting that is obviously terrible and makes temps jump up ridiculously high... although I haven't touched this since I ran it a few days back before I lowered voltages, so it could be different now.

Does VCCIN HAVE to be .4v-.6v above VCORE to be on the safe side? What is the reasoning for this and was this information confirmed or given by intel? In relation to this, does VCCIN have significant effect on heat or is VCORE still the place to focus on for this?

I was surprised to see VRING AUTO at 1.2 considering what I have read. 1.2 seems really high for stock clocks. It runs fine at 1.15. At 1.1 I saw some instability, but I actually want to test and fine tune this again tonight. Should VRING always be well below VCORE? Any harm to being even or higher?


----------



## jdorje

Dropping input voltage too far results in instability. On some chips dropping it just far enough increases stability. I don't know of any fundamental reason you'd want it higher or lower; it doesn't affect heat and is just the voltage passed from one set of vrms to another.

Preferred stress test for most chips is x264. Xtu is terrible. If temps are low prime 95 (use custom 1344 size) can be used and may detect instability faster. It may very by chip which test crashes faster (fast=good) and you must balance this against heat (heat=bad).


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmedivx*
> 
> Hi Guys I'm new here to the thread and I just wanted to check how good is my 4790K in overclocking, right now *it runs @ 4.5 Ghz with 1.163 volts adaptive* ( I could get it stable with lower voltage but on manual mode I have tested 1.149 volts manual and it was stable), the cache frequency is stock @ 4.0 Ghz with cache voltage of 1.05 volts manual, *if I increased the cache voltage and raised the multiplier to let say 43 will it have a big impact on performance positively*, it's running on a Maximus VII Gene with 2x8GB G.Skill RipJawsX kit @ 2133Mhz 1.6 volts CL9


Welcome to OCN!









What is your Base Clock? (Stock is 100.00MHz), and your multiplier (Stock is 40)? In other words, If your already @ 4.5GHz, what are your Base Clock and your Multiplier set at?

Is your Rig under water, or are you using air cooling?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmedivx*
> 
> Hi Guys I'm new here to the thread and I just wanted to check how good is my 4790K in overclocking, right now it runs @ 4.5 Ghz with 1.163 volts adaptive ( I could get it stable with lower voltage but on manual mode I have tested 1.149 volts manual and it was stable), the cache frequency is stock @ 4.0 Ghz with cache voltage of 1.05 volts manual, if I increased the cache voltage and raised the multiplier to let say 43 will it have a big impact on performance positively, it's running on a Maximus VII Gene with 2x8GB G.Skill RipJawsX kit @ 2133Mhz 1.6 volts CL9


Raising uncore by 300 mhz will not make a significant- maybe not even measurable - performance difference. If you're saying otherwise I'd like to see benchmarks to back it up.


----------



## v1ral

20 loops of x264 enough?
I know I keep asking about this, but I want to make sure...
I can pass 4.7Ghz @ 1.25 Volts in bios for 40 passes of x264, now I am just tightening up my cache voltages.

speaking of cache ratio, is it wise to keep cache at 40 multi or 35 multi?


----------



## fat4l

@gupsterg, ahaaa.
Well then Idk what to do. It's rly weird to me why they made it this way.


----------



## GeneO

@gupsterg

That is the way it is supposed to work. VID is the voltage the CPU is asking for and will vary with load when in offset or adaptive mode. Setting a manual voltage is equivalent to fixing the VID so it doesn't vary. In manual mode Vcore would not drop if you disable EIST and the C-states. It is the power saving c-states/EIST that let the core voltage drop not based on load, but on the lower power idle c-states..

If your core voltages are dropping when you have manual set and c-states/EIST enabled, I see no reason why adaptive would be any better except these considerations:
1. The lower C-states have have latency exiting the state,
2. With adaptive you can turn off all of the power saving c-states and EIST and get lower core voltage based on load. If you are going to use C-states there is not much of an advantage between adaptive and manual IMO.

There are/were some boards for which the core voltage would not drop in manual mode even with c-states and EIST enabled. That was what I meant by some boards/BIOS treated manual more literally.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> That is the way it is supposed to work. VID is the voltage the CPU is asking for and will vary with load when in offset or adaptive mode. Setting a manual voltage is equivalent to fixing the VID so it doesn't vary. In manual mode Vcore would not drop if you disable EIST and the C-states. It is the power saving c-states/EIST that let the core voltage drop not based on load, but on the lower power idle c-states..
> 
> If your core voltages are dropping when you have manual set and c-states/EIST enabled, I see no reason why adaptive would be any better except these considerations:
> 1. The lower C-states have have latency exiting the state,
> 2. With adaptive you can turn off all of the power saving c-states and EIST and get lower core voltage based on load. If you are going to use C-states there is not much of an advantage between adaptive and manual IMO.
> 
> There are/were some boards for which the core voltage would not drop in manual mode even with c-states and EIST enabled. That was what I meant by some boards/BIOS treated manual more literally.


Yeah, like my gigabyte gaming 7... Even with c-states all enabled, in hwmonitor my vcore remains at 1.318v and my uncore ratio and voltage remains at 4.4GHz/1.2v even though my vore clocks fluctuate. Any way to remedy this?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Dropping input voltage too far results in instability. On some chips dropping it just far enough increases stability. I don't know of any fundamental reason you'd want it higher or lower; it doesn't affect heat and is just the voltage passed from one set of vrms to another.
> 
> Preferred stress test for most chips is x264. Xtu is terrible. If temps are low prime 95 (use custom 1344 size) can be used and may detect instability faster. It may very by chip which test crashes faster (fast=good) and you must balance this against heat (heat=bad).


The input voltage has to be at least as high as the core voltage. There will be transients in the core voltage that you will not see in any monitoring program - the input voltage has to be higher than these transients as well.

Here is a weird thing about VCCIN I found. I don't know if it is a motherboard specific thing or Asus or general. I have a Hero VI board. You can turn SVID on or off in the BIOS. If you enable SVID in the BIOS the eventual input voltage is greyed out. This makes sense because SVID is communications between the processor and motherboard, the processor is supposed to tell the motherboard what input voltage to supply when enabled. I found I could disable SVID, set the eventual input voltage, and then enable SVID, and the eventual input voltage I would see is what I set in the BIOS, not something the processor requested (with the advantages of getting the package and core powers read out correctly with SVID enabled).

I can get 4.8 GHz @ 1.26 VID (4.7 @ 1.24 VID) rock solid stable IF I disable SVID and set the eventual input voltage manually. If however, I set the eventual input voltage manually, turn on SVID, even though I end up getting the same eventual input voltage, it is not stable. So one might try disabling SVID if they have not to see if they get any OC advantage like I have.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> The input voltage has to be at least as high as the core voltage. There will be transients in the core voltage that you will not see in any monitoring program - the input voltage has to be higher than these transients as well.
> 
> Here is a weird thing about VCCIN I found. I don't know if it is a motherboard specific thing or Asus or general. I have a Hero VI board. You can turn SVID on or off in the BIOS. If you enable SVID in the BIOS the eventual input voltage is greyed out. This makes sense because SVID is communications between the processor and motherboard, the processor is supposed to tell the motherboard what input voltage to supply when enabled. I found I could disable SVID, set the eventual input voltage, and then enable SVID, and the eventual input voltage I would see is what I set in the BIOS, not something the processor requested (with the advantages of getting the package and core powers read out correctly with SVID enabled).
> 
> I can get 4.8 GHz @ 1.26 VID (4.7 @ 1.24 VID) rock solid stable IF I disable SVID and set the eventual input voltage manually. If however, I set the eventual input voltage manually, turn on SVID, even though I end up getting the same eventual input voltage, it is not stable. So one might try disabling SVID if they have not to see if they get any OC advantage like I have.


I was actually saying I see no advantage to dropping input voltage. It's possible 2V input is easier on the hardware than the default 1.75V - it's less amperage anyway. I've measured and found 0 difference in either temperatures (hwinfo) or power use (kill-a-watt) based on changing input voltage. In short, if it doesn't help stability, don't mess with it.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I was actually saying I see no advantage to dropping input voltage. It's possible 2V input is easier on the hardware than the default 1.75V - it's less amperage anyway. I've measured and found 0 difference in either temperatures (hwinfo) or power use (kill-a-watt) based on changing input voltage. In short, if it doesn't help stability, don't mess with it.


One qn, why would increasing input voltage reduce oc stability. My last oc with input voltage at 2.2 required 1.322v to be stable at 4.7GHz but once i dialed it back down to stock(1.8v input) i only required 1.315v.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> One qn, why would increasing input voltage reduce oc stability. My last oc with input voltage at 2.2 required 1.322v to be stable at 4.7GHz but once i dialed it back down to stock(1.8v input) i only required 1.315v.


It has been observed that sometimes in DC chips a ~1.55V input voltage will give higher stability than higher settings.

Why? Nobody knows. My speculation would be that this lets the FIVR change 1.55 into ~1.4V which is less stressful, and since the DC FIVR is precise it doesn't lead to vdroop. Meanwhile the lower input voltage means higher amps sent through the mobo and CPU vrm's which puts more stress on them, but I guess they can handle it.


----------



## GeneO

Yeah, I think vccin required varies a lot. You just have to experiment. Try svid on and off too.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> It has been observed that sometimes in DC chips a ~1.55V input voltage will give higher stability than higher settings.
> 
> Why? Nobody knows. My speculation would be that this lets the FIVR change 1.55 into ~1.4V which is less stressful, and since the DC FIVR is precise it doesn't lead to vdroop. Meanwhile the lower input voltage means higher amps sent through the mobo and CPU vrm's which puts more stress on them, but I guess they can handle it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Yeah, I think vccin required varies a lot. You just have to experiment. Try svid on and off too.


Noted though 1.5v input doesn't increase stability for me. Initially i thought my inability to get 4.8ghz stable was due to insufficient input, then i tried your method hoping tht it'd work, but sadly, mine does best at stock input voltage. Luck of the draw i suppose, even though i'm about 10-15C below max temps


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Noted though 1.5v input doesn't increase stability for me. Initially i thought my inability to get 4.8ghz stable was due to insufficient input, then i tried your method hoping tht it'd work, but sadly, mine does best at stock input voltage. Luck of the draw i suppose, even though i'm about 10-15C below max temps


For me I need about 500 mV above core (1.78V input) for 4.8 GHz, svid disabled.


----------



## smke

I nead a good oc guide for asus z97 mb fore the 4790k


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I nead a good oc guide for asus z97 mb fore the 4790k


http://rog.asus.com/331982014/overclocking/guide-overclocking-core-i7-4790k-devils-canyon-with-asus-z97-motherboards/

http://pcdiy.asus.com/2014/06/6-4970k-cpus-overclocked-oc-impressions-of-devils-canyon-on-asus-z97-motherboards/

And, if you go to the first page of this forum, you'll find another one...


----------



## smke

I v red both of those guides trying to get to 48 with a cash ratio of 48 with 2400 MHz ram I'm at 47 witth 45 catch ratio with 2400 MHz ram or atlest stay at 47 witth 47 catch ratio with 2400 MHz ram


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I v red both of those guides trying to get to 48 with a cash ratio of 48 with 2400 MHz ram I'm at 47 witth 45 catch ratio with 2400 MHz ram


Have you tried lowering your uncore?? I've read that it might help.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I v red both of those guides trying to get to 48 with a cash ratio of 48 with 2400 MHz ram I'm at 47 witth 45 catch ratio with 2400 MHz ram or atlest stay at 47 witth 47 catch ratio with 2400 MHz ram


Are you using the XMP profile for you RAM?

I got to 4.8GHz just using the Multi and VCore, well there were a few other adjustments in there... But not many

Cache was on auto, I know that for sure!

input voltage was 1.92

I turned off all the power saving krap!

Oh, yeah, my system is down right now, I'm waiting for my RMA'd D5 pump. So I can't remember all of the settings, but they were very basic


----------



## Ahmedivx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Welcome to OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your Base Clock? (Stock is 100.00MHz), and your multiplier (Stock is 40)? In other words, If your already @ 4.5GHz, what are your Base Clock and your Multiplier set at?
> 
> Is your Rig under water, or are you using air cooling?


Thanks









The Current Base Clock is stock @ 100.00Mhz and the Multiplier is set to 45 synced on all cores, and I'm on air cooling I use the Noctua NH-C14S with two 140mm fans in a Corsair Graphite 780T with all fan slots populated which are doing a pretty good job till now (I guess and correct me if I'm wrong), with adaptive voltage it idles @ 23-24c 15mins after cold boot and the Max I got on the hottest core was 70c that was after running OCCT with AVX enabled for an hour, in AIDA64 I get a max of 62c with CPU, FPU, Cache and Memory selected after a 1.5 hour run


----------



## Ahmedivx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Raising uncore by 300 mhz will not make a significant- maybe not even measurable - performance difference. If you're saying otherwise I'd like to see benchmarks to back it up.


No no I'm not saying that it will affect the performance I'm just asking







, but in case I want to try, do you know of a way to make sure how the uncore frequency affects the performance, I mean should I try it then check my CINEBENCH R15 scores and compare it with the stock uncore settings


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> I v red both of those guides trying to get to 48 with a cash ratio of 48 with 2400 MHz ram I'm at 47 witth 45 catch ratio with 2400 MHz ram or atlest stay at 47 witth 47 catch ratio with 2400 MHz ram
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using the XMP profile for you RAM?
> 
> I got to 4.8GHz just using the Multi and VCore, well there were a few other adjustments in there... But not many
> 
> Cache was on auto, I know that for sure!
> 
> input voltage was 1.92
> 
> I turned off all the power saving krap!
> 
> Oh, yeah, my system is down right now, I'm waiting for my RMA'd D5 pump. So I can't remember all of the settings, but they were very basic
Click to expand...

yes I m using xmp


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmedivx*
> 
> No no I'm not saying that it will affect the performance I'm just asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but in case I want to try, do you know of a way to make sure how the uncore frequency affects the performance, I mean should I try it then check my CINEBENCH R15 scores and compare it with the stock uncore settings


Yes.

Benchmarks are going to benefit more from uncore than games though.

Darkwizzie's guide lists benchmarks showing uncore being about 1/14 as valuable as core.


----------



## emsj86

Need some help please. Computer had been running great for over a year. Was running fine today. than tonight I tried the feature in my Asus z97 pro wifi bios (oc tuner) and changed it to have it set it for me. Now my computer just resets itself. I was able to get into bios and restore all my old settings. But it won't boot just powers on and resets. Than it will go on not post but stay running. Q2 code is A2 (Ide detect) sorry I'm not the best with computers. Any help would be great. I7 4790k. Asus z97 pro wifi. )I tried different mem but no dice. I even tried default settings and nothing


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Need some help please. Computer had been running great for over a year. Was running fine today. than tonight I tried the feature in my Asus z97 pro wifi bios (oc tuner) and changed it to have it set it for me. Now my computer just resets itself. I was able to get into bios and restore all my old settings. But it won't boot just powers on and resets. Than it will go on not post but stay running. Q2 code is A2 (Ide detect) sorry I'm not the best with computers. Any help would be great. I7 4790k. Asus z97 pro wifi. )I tried different mem but no dice. I even tried default settings and nothing


Try setting bios to default settings then punch in all your old over lock settings


----------



## Ahmedivx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Benchmarks are going to benefit more from uncore than games though.
> 
> Darkwizzie's guide lists benchmarks showing uncore being about 1/14 as valuable as core.


Really that much insignificant, seems not worth the effort


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Need some help please. Computer had been running great for over a year. Was running fine today. than tonight I tried the feature in my Asus z97 pro wifi bios (oc tuner) and changed it to have it set it for me. Now my computer just resets itself. I was able to get into bios and restore all my old settings. But it won't boot just powers on and resets. Than it will go on not post but stay running. Q2 code is A2 (Ide detect) sorry I'm not the best with computers. Any help would be great. I7 4790k. Asus z97 pro wifi. )I tried different mem but no dice. I even tried default settings and nothing


If you want things to be reset, take the CMOS Battery out, and put it back in after 30 minutes...

When you boot, you'll be prompted to press F1 to enter setup.. go from there...

Let me know, if this sets you back to normal...


----------



## emsj86

That's what I plan to do when I get home from work today. But if I pull the psu cord wait a few minutes and put back in, I can get into bios and set everything to default. Yet as soon as I hit save changes and reset the computer powers on for three seconds than resets (constant reset loop).


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmedivx*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Current Base Clock is stock @ 100.00Mhz and the Multiplier is set to 45 synced on all cores, and I'm on air cooling I use the Noctua NH-C14S with two 140mm fans in a Corsair Graphite 780T with all fan slots populated which are doing a pretty good job till now (I guess and correct me if I'm wrong), with adaptive voltage it idles @ 23-24c 15mins after cold boot and the Max I got on the hottest core was 70c that was after running OCCT with AVX enabled for an hour, in AIDA64 I get a max of 62c with CPU, FPU, Cache and Memory selected after a 1.5 hour run


That's pretty good for air! I'm impressed!

If you are trying to go for a high overclock, don't use adaptive voltage...

Use a static voltage and adjust it accordingly. For everyday use, adaptive is fine. With adaptive voltage it will adjust for the load the CPU has on it...

I prefer not to use adaptive voltage going for higher overclocks ...


----------



## Ahmedivx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> That's pretty good for air! I'm impressed!
> 
> If you are trying to go for a high overclock, don't use adaptive voltage...
> 
> Use a static voltage and adjust it accordingly. For everyday use, adaptive is fine. With adaptive voltage it will adjust for the load the CPU has on it...
> 
> I prefer not to use adaptive voltage going for higher overclocks ...


I tried it before just for the fun of it







used a static voltage of 1.2 and set the multiplier to 46 and what you know it posted to windows and it was running, it passed 30 mins of OCCT and temps were in low to mid 70's but it couldn't pass a stable one hour session of AIDA64 without crashing so I changed my mind at went back to 4.4 at the time, I was just recently try to dial in the 4.5


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmedivx*
> 
> I tried it before just for the fun of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> used a static voltage of 1.2 and set the multiplier to 46 and what you know it posted to windows and it was running, it passed 30 mins of OCCT and temps were in low to mid 70's but it couldn't pass a stable one hour session of AIDA64 without crashing so I changed my mind at went back to 4.4 at the time, I was just recently try to dial in the 4.5


You need more VCore to stabilize that OC... Of coarse, you temps will rise a little with each gain in voltage...

When and if you increase VCore, do it a tick at a time... i.e. when in BIOS have the VCore selected, and press the + key on your number pad...


----------



## Ahmedivx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> You need more VCore to stabilize that OC... Of coarse, you temps will rise a little with each gain in voltage...
> 
> When and if you increase VCore, do it a tick at a time... i.e. when in BIOS have the VCore selected, and press the + key on your number pad...


Great tip thanks a lot this + thing with the keyboard I didn't know ?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> That is the way it is supposed to work. VID is the voltage the CPU is asking for and will vary with load when in offset or adaptive mode. Setting a manual voltage is equivalent to fixing the VID so it doesn't vary. In manual mode Vcore would not drop if you disable EIST and the C-states. It is the power saving c-states/EIST that let the core voltage drop not based on load, but on the lower power idle c-states..
> 
> If your core voltages are dropping when you have manual set and c-states/EIST enabled, I see no reason why adaptive would be any better except these considerations:
> 1. The lower C-states have have latency exiting the state,
> 2. With adaptive you can turn off all of the power saving c-states and EIST and get lower core voltage based on load. If you are going to use C-states there is not much of an advantage between adaptive and manual IMO.
> 
> There are/were some boards for which the core voltage would not drop in manual mode even with c-states and EIST enabled. That was what I meant by some boards/BIOS treated manual more literally.


I agree this is how it is supposed to work







. When I tested it back Mar 15 I was a) new to platform b) absorbing so much info at the time about this platform that adaptive just made more sense for varying reasons.

I was unaware of latency exiting a state, so +rep for info on that







. I will go adaptive with EIST / C-States disabled for all profiles I've tested. I will retest my 5.0GHz profile if it will be stable with say 1.315v or 1.320v with those off. I did some x264 last night ([email protected]) seems as if will nail it (old method of setup ie adaptive+EIST+C-States).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> @gupsterg, ahaaa.
> Well then Idk what to do. It's rly weird to me why they made it this way.


Gene0 has put it best in words what I saw in testing







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> 20 loops of x264 enough?
> I know I keep asking about this, but I want to make sure...
> I can pass 4.7Ghz @ 1.25 Volts in bios for 40 passes of x264, now I am just tightening up my cache voltages.
> 
> speaking of cache ratio, is it wise to keep cache at 40 multi or 35 multi?


I have seen failures after say 30+ repeatable on some of my OC initial setups, so I go 48 loops ie 8hrs on mine plus say RB 8hr, FAH 24hr. After doing those I've not had any issues in normal use TBH. It could be called a little too much but works for me.

Regarding cache ratio if it's making a CPU clock OC unstable then not worth increase, but if no issue then why not? With my current i5 I'd gone with 41 for cache so could compare with my original one. Later I found I could do 43 and even 44 without an issue.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmedivx*
> 
> Great tip thanks a lot this + thing with the keyboard I didn't know ?


And, of coarse, the - key works just the same..,

.


----------



## v1ral

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I agree this is how it is supposed to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . When I tested it back Mar 15 I was a) new to platform b) absorbing so much info at the time about this platform that adaptive just made more sense for varying reasons.
> 
> I was unaware of latency exiting a state, so +rep for info on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will go adaptive with EIST / C-States disabled for all profiles I've tested. I will retest my 5.0GHz profile if it will be stable with say 1.315v or 1.320v with those off. I did some x264 last night ([email protected]) seems as if will nail it (old method of setup ie adaptive+EIST+C-States).
> Gene0 has put it best in words what I saw in testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I have seen failures after say 30+ repeatable on some of my OC initial setups, so I go 48 loops ie 8hrs on mine plus say RB 8hr, FAH 24hr. After doing those I've not had any issues in normal use TBH. It could be called a little too much but works for me.
> 
> Regarding cache ratio if it's making a CPU clock OC unstable then not worth increase, but if no issue then why not? With my current i5 I'd gone with 41 for cache so could compare with my original one. Later I found I could do 43 and even 44 without an issue.






I am trying to actually get 4.9Ghz with cache and memory at it's minimum and later working my way up on those....
These are my settings in bios.
x49 1.395v
x35 1.200v
memory 1333Mhz 1.50v
Power savings disabled and turbo at fixed.

I just expanded my loop to include a Nemesis L Series 360mm..

Edit:
While doing X264 i got my vcore to 1.45, max temps is 84℃. Are these volts worth the effort?


----------



## SoCalMX70

Thanks for all the info a few pages back guys!

After more testing last night, I decided to just leave it as:

VCCIN 1.56
VCORE 1.16
VRING 1.15

It seems stable as a rock and it's nice to have the reduced temps.

After I make some adjustments to the cooling setup, I will probably OC to 4.7~. Not worried about it for now though.


----------



## gupsterg

@GeneO

I tested adaptive mode with EIST & C-States disabled, CPU voltage no drop, even freq. stuck at max. Next enabled EIST and voltage/freq. did drop but CPU Package Power stuck at approx.10w. Then enabled C-States, then CPU Package Power down to usual approx.2W.

Main reason why I stuck to adaptive/EIST/C-States from my initial tests (Mar 15) was due to max compatibility with monitoring software ie even if VID being shown as VCORE I was seeing drop down at idle plus no overvoltage compared with manual/EIST/C-States.

@v1ral
To me not worth it at that voltage/temps, mainly the voltage. My last profile I'm gonna try to get stable is 5.0GHz why that is a) reaching max for temps in stress progs I'm using ie <85c b) hitting end of my comfort zone for voltage for stress testing / 24/7 use.

When I started OC'ing current chip I started with 1.000v in bios.


Spoiler: what I added to that to get profiles stable:-



4.4 +0.010v
4.5 +0.045v +0.035v
4.6 +0.095v +0.050v
4.7 +0.140v +0.055v
4.8 +0.210v +0.070v
4.9 +0.255v +0.045v

(second figure is rise from last profile's voltage)



Currently I'm of the opinion 5.0 will be +0.325v ie +0.070v increase over 4.9 profile.


----------



## Fruity

@Gupsterg
Bsod message says 101 yes , input voltage or cache voltage error that is
Does this mean that volts of those 2 are too high or too low?
Done some testing with 5.0 ghz settings / cant get it stable for now
Did 1h40 minutes (64 loops) H.264 Realbench and it was stable and with 69 max and 65 average temps on current settings: 4.9 ghz @ 1.300v / cache 40 @ 1.100v / input v manual @ 1.900v
That was ok but im getting bsods in same test with all 5.0 ghz profiles : 5.0 @ 1.34 / 1.35 aswell
Dont know what to do at this point kinda stuck
Please help


----------



## gupsterg

My experience been if get code 101 those voltages are too low, I raised only cache voltage to solve that bsod code, you may require both or either.

I have read many suggest lowering CPU input voltage can also help a chip, with my 2x chips it didn't help. CPU would become unstable quicker with less CPU input voltage.

What CPU input voltage are you using? did you note default value at stock?


----------



## Ahmedivx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> You need more VCore to stabilize that OC... Of coarse, you temps will rise a little with each gain in voltage...
> 
> When and if you increase VCore, do it a tick at a time... i.e. when in BIOS have the VCore selected, and press the + key on your number pad...


How can this be possible, this is after one hour gaming ( Dying Light







) and the multiplier is still set to 45 while HWINFO64 reports a max of *4608.9 MHz* as shown in the attached snapshot



Is this because of the Bus Clock fluctuations reaching a max of *102.4 MHz*


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmedivx*
> 
> Is this because of the Bus Clock fluctuations reaching a max of *102.4 MHz*


Yes.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmedivx*
> 
> How can this be possible, this is after one hour gaming ( Dying Light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and the multiplier is still set to 45 while HWINFO64 reports a max of *4608.9 MHz* as shown in the attached snapshot
> 
> 
> 
> Is this because of the Bus Clock fluctuations reaching a max of *102.4 MHz*


If this is only in HWInfo, it's due to the settings before opening the program...
Disable..Gosh I forgot the name of it..... I had the same thing happen to me and people were wondering if I set BLCK to something higher than 100.0.
Found it...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/1235672/official-hwinfo-32-64-thread/980#post_24571016



This is what I had to do, just for the readings to be exactly what you set it to in HWInfo!

It should read correctly from now on..


----------



## Ahmedivx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> If this is only in HWInfo, it's due to the settings before opening the program...
> Disable..Gosh I forgot the name of it..... I had the same thing happen to me and people were wondering if I set BLCK to something higher than 100.0.
> Found it...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1235672/official-hwinfo-32-64-thread/980#post_24571016
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I had to do, just for the readings to be exactly what you set it to in HWInfo!
> 
> It should read correctly from now on..


Thanks a lot bro







for this great tip, the clocks are now consistent and looks a lot nicer than before with solid round numbers


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmedivx*
> 
> Thanks a lot bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for this great tip, the clocks are now consistent and looks a lot nicer than before with solid round numbers


I am glad it worked for you mang!!!!


----------



## jdorje

That workaround doesn't sound like a fix. It just tells hwinfo to lock your bclk at the initial value rather than checking it repeatedly. But...don't you want to know if your bclk has changed?


----------



## fat4l

@gupsterg, @GeneO
Actually you are right regarding that manual voltage. I reminded myself









However, when testing the OC I still suggest using manual voltage and this voltage "should not" fluctuate when under load, therefore you know exaclty what voltage your CPU needs for certain clocks.
When using adaptive, the voltage will vary depending on program used. Some program will increase the volts more=>and be stable while some other program will not increase the volts significantly(or at all) =>unstable.

Also, guys, I don;t know why you are spending hours doing RB stress test, while RB H264 x10 loop is more stressful than even 2 hours of RB stress test while it takes about 20 mins....


----------



## Ahmedivx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> That workaround doesn't sound like a fix. It just tells hwinfo to lock your bclk at the initial value rather than checking it repeatedly. But...don't you want to know if your bclk has changed?


Well it's good to know if you are monitoring its behaviour but I found that it fluctuates for a higher or lower values from the one you set initially for in bursts meaning it really will not affect the overall performance but it will affect the maximum recorded value which in thia case will be insignificant since it does not really operate in this frequency so making it stay at a constant value give you more indication of the actual reading


----------



## Fruity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> My experience been if get code 101 those voltages are too low, I raised only cache voltage to solve that bsod code, you may require both or either.
> 
> I have read many suggest lowering CPU input voltage can also help a chip, with my 2x chips it didn't help. CPU would become unstable quicker with less CPU input voltage.
> 
> What CPU input voltage are you using? did you note default value at stock?


Ok i am using 1.900 v input voltage

Just now i completed 1 hour realbench H.264 runs without any problems ( 39 loops)

Settings: 50 / 1.350 ,, 40 cache / 1.100 ,, input v 1.900v

Can i call this stable for 24/7 use?
Temps where max 75 and average 71 during that time

Or do i need to do more testing for this u think?


----------



## gupsterg

@fat4l In testing past / now I see same voltage per tested stress program for manual or adaptive. In May 15 I started a thread on ROG forum to get experience share from other Asus Z97 owners, no other forum member posted their results.

I'm gonna stick with adaptive due to like logging VID & VCORE variation.

I did try only H264 but I think stress mode is heavier on system as you have H264 & OpenCL running simultaneously.

@jdorje +1, the HWiNFO option disable the "Periodic polling" is workaround also IMO.

@Ahmedivx Do you have spread spectrum enabled in bios? what mobo you have? if you state another maybe able to share their experience.

I have:-

VRM Spread Spectrum [Enabled]->[Disabled]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Auto]->[Disabled]

And can state that in many 100 hrs of stress testing only 1-3 screenies show a deviation from 100MHz, 1 shows 99.6MHz for min and 2 or so show 100.1MHz as max (IIRC). Other than that all show rock solid 100.0MHz MIN/MAX/AVER. I have not disabled "Periodic polling" in HWiNFO.

@Fruity

Like overclocking is down to per sample and others can share their experience same goes with stress testing IMO. When you start using PC normally and have an issue then yes definitely you need to stress test more / use differing program.

I use x264 as both chips have been sensitive to it plus as on air it lets me know what to expect on temps when use a differing program. Then I use RB stress mode as it loads up CPU & GPU.

Why I use [email protected] is because to me it's a productive stress test in helping the cause!







then also the loading variates on CPU during runs which is like normal PC use, thus it tests if going up / down on loading is destabilising system. Most other tests just go all out 100% on CPU plus as I also fold on GPU it sort of cements stability like RB stress mode.

So far using those 3 programs I've had no issues using PC normally / gaming / benching.


----------



## Ahmedivx

@gupsterg
To tell you the truth I'm not sure about those two options but what I can say is that both have default values, I will check once I can, I'm on the Asus Maximus VII Gene Z97 board


----------



## gupsterg

Yes you have those 2 options, I checked manual for mobo







, I'd disable both.

I found in my case contradictory info regarding description for what VRM Spread spectrum does in manual / bios so just switched it off. If you have CPU Power Phase Control set to extreme you won't see VRM Spread Spectrum as that gets taken away from menu.

CPU Spread Spectrum is on AUTO by default, IIRC at x CPU Ratio it will be disable automatically but not disappear from menu, but I'd just disable it to be sure it's off.

Another option if left on AUTO that decides enabled or disabled depending on CPU ratio is SVID Support.


----------



## fat4l

@gupsterg, I can tell you my experience with that.
If I set manual on my Asus maximus 7 hero, then it holds the voltage. I set 1.350v in bios and it's 1.350v and not fluctuating with different programs. With adaptive it is indeed fluctuating.
But I dont have eist nor any C-state enabled. I'm running [email protected] 24/7.

With this, my max temp during a few hours rb test is about 60C.


----------



## gupsterg

In your scenario of being water cooled / direct die , etc I can sort of understand your happy with ( I would be to







) no EIST / C-States and static 1.350V going through chip, but as I'm just on lowly air (







) I don't go down that route, the VRM on my mobo is also poorer (







) than the Hero.

Just to confirm both your VID & VCORE are 1.350V? idle/loaded CPU?


----------



## tolis626

Hey guys, couple of strange things I'd like to ask about.

First one is about my cache voltage. If my cache multiplier is >40, then no matter if I set 1.1V, 1.15V or even a little higher, HWiNFO will show it using about 1.17-1.19V. Right now I have it on 40x and auto voltage, and it uses about 1.175V under load, which I find really strange. If I set it to 1.175V in the BIOS, then the reported value under load is >1.2V, usually around 1.21V. What's even weirder is that it changes with the cache clock. If I set it to <40, let's say 35 or 38, it will report using about 1.05V, even if I have it set to 1.15V. Any ideas about what's going on?

Secondly, have there been any reports about how CPU clocks may or may not affect GPU overclocking? I think (Haven't tested properly) that the problems I currently have with my GPU not holding its previously stable overclocks started when I made the switch to 4.8GHz on the CPU (along with 2400MHz on the RAM). If I'm saying stupid stuff, ignore this, but that's what I think is going on. I will have to investigate further when I have time.

EDIT : Ermmm... This happened a few minutes ago, while my cache voltage was on auto.



Needless to say I freaked out quite violently when I saw that, so I turned the system off and set the voltage manually. I really hope (and believe) that it's just a misreported value. I don't even think it can actually supply the cache with that much voltage.

Everything seems to work normally, so I'm calming down... I think.


----------



## jdorje

How stressful is [email protected]?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> In your scenario of being water cooled / direct die , etc I can sort of understand your happy with ( I would be to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) no EIST / C-States and static 1.350V going through chip, but as I'm just on lowly air (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I don't go down that route, the VRM on my mobo is also poorer (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) than the Hero.
> 
> Just to confirm both your VID & VCORE are 1.350V? idle/loaded CPU?


What is the real difference between them two ? In bios I can only set VID I believe.
*IDLE:*
Vid is: 1.353/1.351/1.350/1.354V
Vcore is: 1.360/1.360/1.344/1.360V

*LOAD:*
Vid is: 1.353/1.351/1.350/1.354V (the same as IDLE)
Vcore is: 1.376/1.376/1.360/1.376V

The difference is Vcore is 16mV.


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers







, thought VCORE would be higher than VID, like mine







. I do believe on Asus we set VID in bios.

Difference?
Quote:


> VID is a vcore value that is programmed into the chip. The mobo reads this value and applies vcore appropriately (but doesn't usually get it perfect).
> 
> Vcore is the actual voltage being applied.


@jdorje no idea how stressful [email protected] is but here is my data for you to view







.


Spoiler: X264 48 loops approx.8hrs









Spoiler: RB 8hrs 16GB Stress mode









Spoiler: [email protected] CPU/GPU Full power 24hrs


----------



## jdorje

Vcore shouldn't be full under load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @jdorje no idea how stressful [email protected] is but here is my data for you to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I mean, does folding at home ever crash when you run it on unstable overclocks?


----------



## gupsterg

Yes







.

If you check out folding section of this forum or others or search web you'll see also people having an issue if OC on CPU/GPU not stable. Besides BSOD / crash you can lose units worked if an error is detected within it.

Besides OC'ing if you have say flaky hardware it will have an issue. For example PSU, etc.

IIRC if drivers / OS have an issue you'll also have issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Vcore shouldn't be full under load.


Sorry confused by this, can you expand / explain? cheers.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sorry confused by this, can you expand / explain? cheers.


It is my day for typos and misunderstanding it seems.

Vcore shouldn't be full at idle. With cstates enabled it should be extremely low. My board records .024V at true idle.


----------



## GeneO

Mine at 0 volts. C7 state can drop vcore to 0.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Vcore shouldn't be full at idle. With cstates enabled it should be extremely low. My board records .024V at true idle.


Indeed, I thought you were going to discuss VDROOP, strangely not seeing it on this or am I missing it?

At the time of those screenies I had some background app / service running creating mild load for it to show 0.7xxV.

That install of Win 7 x64 was also my first one with this mobo ie ~ Q1 of 2015. It had been through 2x CPU changes, 3x GPU changes and multitude of BSODs as at that time I was getting it together about this platform / newer GPU. I also test with slight tweaks, etc to see it's effects.

Few months earlier screenies are correct on VCORE @ idle, recent fresh install is right as well. Perhaps MS telemetry was occurring for a bit on my system as I wasn't aware they were doing it!







.


Spoiler: Recent 5.0GHz test with [email protected]


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Mine at 0 volts. C7 state can drop vcore to 0.


What does C7 and C7s mean exactly?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> What does C7 and C7s mean exactly?


C7 is the lowest power idle state. From the Intel datasheet:

The core C7 is the same as core C6: the core is halted, caches are flushed, clock are shut off to the core. architectural state is saved to dedicated SRAM (restored resuming from idle state), the power to the core is removed.

The package C7 is the same as the package C6 but: the L3 cache is flushed and power is removed, power is removed from the system agent.

I don't know what C7s is exactly, except for package C7 vs C7s: C7s in addition will send signals to devices so they can lower their power state.
IDK if C7s has any meaning for core.

I never see the package in anything but C0, the running state.

EDITED for correctness and some new info I found

.


----------



## MaxVS

Hello. It is okay to have Ring voltage = 1.208 auto? 4790k CPU. It is motherboard overvolting or it is CPU issue?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxVS*
> 
> Hello. It is okay to have Ring voltage = 1.208 auto? 4790k CPU. It is motherboard overvolting or it is CPU issue?


Auto voltages at stock clocks are always "okay", albeit way higher than needed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Mine at 0 volts. C7 state can drop vcore to 0.


You can't ever be at 0 volts when hwinfo is polling though. But yeah I've seen boards that report 0...presumably rounding error.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Indeed, I thought you were going to discuss VDROOP, strangely not seeing it on this or am I missing it?


Haswell has two vrms, and thus two sources of droop.

The motherboard provides input voltage. There is definitely droop here you can measure. Motherboards have a llc setting that can counter this but in most cases it's easier just to raise the input voltage.

The cpu's pcb has another set of vrms, splitting input voltage into core and numerous other voltages. You set these in mobo bios but they're controlled by the cpu. If you watch the vcore under load though it'll never drop below the vid - there is no droop. Presumably this is another form of llc, though there's no way to know for sure.

I have wondered if cooling those vrms - I think it's the caps that are exposed right next to the die? - could improve voltage regulation and thus stability. I'd go about that by putting thermal pad on it to connect to the ihs. But I'm too scared.


----------



## Ahmedivx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes you have those 2 options, I checked manual for mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'd disable both.
> 
> I found in my case contradictory info regarding description for what VRM Spread spectrum does in manual / bios so just switched it off. If you have CPU Power Phase Control set to extreme you won't see VRM Spread Spectrum as that gets taken away from menu.
> 
> CPU Spread Spectrum is on AUTO by default, IIRC at x CPU Ratio it will be disable automatically but not disappear from menu, but I'd just disable it to be sure it's off.
> 
> Another option if left on AUTO that decides enabled or disabled depending on CPU ratio is SVID Support.


Yeah thanks for the heads up ?, I checked and found those two options, the VRM Spread Spectrum is disabled by default, but in the description it says enabling it will enhance system stability, do you know how exactly does it affect stability, the CPU Spread Spectrum option is set to Auto and I guess that way it's enabled to prevent EM emissions (I'm not sure how thia applies to us home users) but in any case does disabling it affects stabitilty in any way.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> You can't ever be at 0 volts when hwinfo is polling though. But yeah I've seen boards that report 0...presumably rounding error.


I don't know what you mean by that. Any polling can affect just 1 core, the other can be idle with their voltage removed and the state of the cores and voltage can be had without powering them up and waking them.


----------



## gupsterg

@jdorje Yes I'm seeing VDROOP on VCCIN, as I have mobo set for AUTO LLC which after testing is equal to manual level 1 ie 0%.

I had read that's where VDROOP occurs and how VCCIN is split off for other voltages. I was curious why VCORE isn't drooping? but from how you've stated VCORE under load won't drop below VID this is normal behavior all are seeing?

@Ahmedivx
Quote:


> It is highly recommended to Enable VRM Spread Spectrum or Enable Active Frequency Mode when not intending to set the CPU Fixed Frequency to the highest level to allow less emission of electromagnetic interference or better power saving.


Extract from: http://rog.asus.com/254052013/maximus-motherboards/recommended-settings-for-overclocking-maximus-vi-motherboards/

A quick google / view also re-enforces this information.

How does spread spectrum effect stability in regard to overclocking?

What's happening is a frequency is being changed, so EMI is not occurring / curbed. This frequency change can cause instability for an OC.

From what I read / experienced with CPU Spread Spectrum enabled your BCLK will be jumping around to reduce EMI and you've seen in your HWiNFO data how BCLK effects CPU clock.

In regard to VRM Spread Spectrum it fluctuates VRM switching frequency to reduce EMI.


----------



## GeneO

As far as spread spectrum on the VRM, a heads up. On my Hero, and at least one other persons (if not all), enabling it resulted in waking from sleep failures. The system would basically hang and we had top remove power before we could get it to reboot. Maybe it was just a Hero VI thing, but if you try it and have a problem waking from sleep, that is the culprit.

As far as overclock, turning it on will not help the OC, it will just help reduce the additional EMI from the overclock. I don't have it enabled obviously, and it doesn't interfere with any other device or component.

This does not affect your BCLK. It is the Pulse Width Modulation frequency of the power delivery (VRM) that gets modified to reduce EMI - you power isn't delivered DC, it is PWM integrated from several phases


----------



## jdorje

Yeah its normal vcore is .01-.03v higher than vid under load. Though I do see slight variation in vcore still.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I don't know what you mean by that. Any polling can affect just 1 core, the other can be idle with their voltage removed and the state of the cores and voltage can be had without powering them up and waking them.


Ah, with cores being parked? That makes sense I guess. I've still never seen lower than .024V on my board though.


----------



## GeneO

No, without cores being parked. C7 and C6 remove power from the core.

Well.... I think core parking used to put the core in C6 state. However I am not sure how windows 10 does this now. I can look at the resource monitor and it doesn't show any of the cores parked.

EDIT:

I just checked. I have core parking disabled (I enabled it to make sure that resource monitor shows cores parked when enabled and not when I have it disabled). With C6 and C7 enabled and core parking disabled, my cores drop to near 100% C7 when idle, and hence their core voltage is 0 and that is what monitoring shows.

.


----------



## jdorje

Bizarre thing.

I am trying to test the relative stability of different stress tests on my CPU. To that end, I dropped to a setting I know to be unstable that should crash relatively fast: 44x with 1.15V (1.16V is stable).

Running x264 alongside a little timer program I wrote, x264 crashed after 1010 and then 790 seconds. On the third run it crashed after ~60 seconds but my timer didn't track it due to a bug (apparently I need to flush the data to disk, ha). Fourth run though it's at 3250 seconds and counting. This thing is set up to go for 48 loops but after how long do I just give up and declare it stable? Even though the exact same settings (and I don't see how they could have changed) were notably pretty unstable before.

Interestingly this exact set of settings seems more stable since I delidded. 44x at 1.15V crashed after 3 minutes in my previous test but all of these are going 10+ minutes. Rest of the hardware is identical and it's only a ~5C difference in temps at this level.

I originally dropped down to 44x because I thought it would crash pretty quickly (even though the results aren't necessarily applicable to higher overclocks). But maybe it's a little too borderline-stable and I should drop down to 43x with a .01V undervolt to crash faster...as this is taking forever.

Side note, I'm thinking of expanding this program to help with auto-overclock. Or more precisely, auto-stress-test. But I have little idea where to begin. I need to (1) be able to monitor all settings from the motherboard or through hwinfo (2) run stress test, record everything to disk (3) on bootup run program again to read the result of previous stress test and record it (4) ideally, be able to change overclock settings to follow simple algorithm to improve overclock.


----------



## MaxVS

Anyone know why this happens: when i put in bios vring voltage, this voltage not drops when indle? When auto, it drops. MSI gaming 5 mobo


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxVS*
> 
> Anyone know why this happens: when i put in bios vring voltage, this voltage not drops when indle? When auto, it drops. MSI gaming 5 mobo


Same here.my cache multi doesn't drop either.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> EDIT : Ermmm... This happened a few minutes ago, while my cache voltage was on auto.
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say I freaked out quite violently when I saw that, so I turned the system off and set the voltage manually. I really hope (and believe) that it's just a misreported value. I don't even think it can actually supply the cache with that much voltage.
> 
> Everything seems to work normally, so I'm calming down... I think.


Not seen a glitch like that in my screenies, god knows if it goes on when not being monitored







.

When I noticed on my mobo raising cache ratio automatically increased cache voltage if left on auto I've always manually set cache voltage.

In normal use today my cache voltage was reaching max 1.10v in HWiNFO but with things like x264 / RB / [email protected] it hits MAX 1.13v, bios is set to 1.100v.

Sorry got nothing more to share.


----------



## MaxVS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Same here.my cache multi doesn't drop either.


What is your default cache voltage and what you using now?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxVS*
> 
> What is your default cache voltage and what you using now?


I think default is 1.050v, currently using 1.2v for 4.4GHz


----------



## jdorje

Ran x264 stress 3 times at [email protected]

Took 1015, 795, and 7195 seconds to crash. Kinda tedious. I guess that makes MTBF 3001 seconds, a very tedious 50 minutes. And the one x264 run I did on same settings before delidding crashed after .25 loops so that seems significant.

I feel like the model shouldn't be an average, but a decay rate. Say there's a 50% chance of crashing within X seconds under a particular stress. How do you calculate X given a data set? How big a data set do you even need to convince yourself this model is rational?

But anyway, the crashes took too long, so rather than do 5 tests as originally planned I moved onto prime 95. I used version 28.7, 1344-1344 in-place. Well. In my 3 tests it crashed in 5, 15, and 5 seconds. Measurements are recorded in 10-second intervals so I had to switch from taking the longest recorded stable time (which would be 0 in 2 of those tests) to interpolating between the two intervals.

I'd originally planned to take temperature recordings for each test, but with a 15 second test that isn't really possible. x264 maxed at 54 and p95 is probably a couple degrees higher if it ever got going.

Next up: folding at home. I predict it does not crash at all, but regardless, it could be a long test.


----------



## fat4l

Guys, new liquid metal paste coming to the market soon : *Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut - 73 W/mk*








http://www.computerbase.de/2015-12/intel-skylake-heatspreader-delid-die-mate-test/2/



For comparison, here is the "Thermal Conductivity" values for comparison:
Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut - 73 W/mk
Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra - 38.4 W/mk
Coollaboratory Liquid Pro - 32.6 W/mk
Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut -12.5 W/mk
Gelid GC-Extreme - 8.5 W/mk

Our cpus need it!(at least mine








)


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Guys, new liquid metal paste coming to the market soon : *Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut - 73 W/mk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/2015-12/intel-skylake-heatspreader-delid-die-mate-test/2/
> 
> 
> 
> For comparison, here is the "Thermal Conductivity" values for comparison:
> Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut - 73 W/mk
> Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra - 38.4 W/mk
> Coollaboratory Liquid Pro - 32.6 W/mk
> Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut -12.5 W/mk
> Gelid GC-Extreme - 8.5 W/mk
> 
> Our cpus need it!(at least mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


What the hell? If that's true and it's safe to use on the die, that's awesome! I do wonder how much that thing will cost though. Double the thermal conductivity of CLU? Damn...

On a side note, I was thinking... I understand why Intel doesn't use sodler on the mainstream CPUs. Really, I do. But why don't they use something like CLU at least? That would marginally increase the costs (I would be ok if they had the consumer pay the extra bit) but would also solve almost all overheating issues. Is there any reason they don't do it?


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> What the hell? If that's true and it's safe to use on the die, that's awesome! I do wonder how much that thing will cost though. Double the thermal conductivity of CLU? Damn...
> 
> On a side note, I was thinking... I understand why Intel doesn't use sodler on the mainstream CPUs. Really, I do. But why don't they use something like CLU at least? That would marginally increase the costs (I would be ok if they had the consumer pay the extra bit) but would also solve almost all overheating issues. Is there any reason they don't do it?


https://www.caseking.de/thermal-grizzly-conductonaut-waermeleitpaste-1-gramm-zuwa-153.html


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> What the hell? If that's true and it's safe to use on the die, that's awesome! I do wonder how much that thing will cost though. Double the thermal conductivity of CLU? Damn...
> 
> On a side note, I was thinking... I understand why Intel doesn't use sodler on the mainstream CPUs. Really, I do. But why don't they use something like CLU at least? That would marginally increase the costs (I would be ok if they had the consumer pay the extra bit) but would also solve almost all overheating issues. Is there any reason they don't do it?


it costs 6£ fr a syringe(1g-0.16ml) while the cl pro costs 9£ for the same amount.

Why intel dont do it ?
So you dont OC as much=less performance for you=you have to buy a new cpu in a shorter period of time=$$$ for them


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> But why don't they use something like CLU at least?


Probably because CLU etc is not really a permanent solution and it may be difficult/costly to apply in a manufacturing sense.

You need to remember that the material that is used on the CPUs by Intel does work fine for their intended purpose.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> https://www.caseking.de/thermal-grizzly-conductonaut-waermeleitpaste-1-gramm-zuwa-153.html


Why thank you good sir.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> it costs 6£ fr a syringe(1g-0.16ml) while the cl pro costs 9£ for the same amount.
> 
> Why intel dont do it ?
> So you dont OC as much=less performance for you=you have to buy a new cpu in a shorter period of time=$$$ for them


Yeah, I guess you're right...

Anyways, are you (or anyone else, for that matter) going to try the Conductonaut? It seems like a nice way to drop temps even further. Bad thing is, there's no way I can find it in Greece, so I'd have to order from elsewhere (Caseking.de seems like the most possible scenario). With that said, it's been a while since I've been able to find even CLU. The only liquid metal TIMs I can buy right now are Coollaboratory Liquid Cooper and Pro. I'm thinking of delidding next month, so I have until then to see how all this turns out. Thanks for the heads up fat4l!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Probably because CLU etc is not really a permanent solution and it may be difficult/costly to apply in a manufacturing sense.
> 
> You need to remember that the material that is used on the CPUs by Intel does work fine for their intended purpose.


Well, it does work if one isn't overclocking, so it's totally fine for the non-K SKUs. I would love to see them use something better on their -K line of chips. We do pay extra for practically no reason (It's the same CPU after all), they *should* at least fix the thermals. I guess fat4l is right.

Now, whether it is a permanent solution, I don't know. I don't see why it wouldn't be. The only problem I could think of is that CLU doesn't work as an adhesive like msot TIMs do, but that shouldn't be an issue because they use glue on the borders of the CPU anyway. Difficulty in application is definitely a possibility, but that would just increase costs a bit. Soldering is much much harder, so I don't believe that's the issue. I could be wrong though. Probably am.

I remember reading somewhere about a metal glue or something, that could be used instead of solder. I'll see if I can find it, but it would be nice to get the performance of soldering back without having to pay the extra.

EDIT :

Here we go again. I noticed my cache voltage showed a maximum of 1.615V (I have it set to 1.17V in BIOS). But this time there are many values all over the place. Take a look at the circled values.

2.432V for IOD, 1.615V max and 0.003V min for IOA, PCH is also all over the place and some others. My favorite though is the -64C temp for my VRMs. Like seriously, what the hell is going on? The more I see this kind of thing, the more I tend to believe it's just erratic reporting. Thing is, I was testing my CPU a couple of hours before with Valley and then played BF4 for a bit. Then I watched a few YouTube vids and then I realized what was going on. I still haven't rebooted. Any ideas?


----------



## fat4l

I will definitelly try it eventually, but not now. I pre-ordered it tho.
I'm on custom watercooling and removing the block from the cpu means I have to drain the whole loop which I will not do just to test the paste.
I will do some comparison when the time comes








Currently I'm using CL pro which, imho, is better than CL Ultra.

*3770K @ 5GHz 1.416v*


(http://www.overclock.net/t/1351984/coollaboratory-liquid-ultra-vs-liquid-pro-vs-phobya-liquid-metal/0_30)


----------



## GeneO

I just used some Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut on my air cooling. It shaved off a few degrees compared to Noctua paste. So it did live up to reviews and claims.


----------



## jdorje

It's not really a matter of opinion which is better. Just a question of studying it closely enough to determine the correct answer.

http://overclocking.guide/thermal-paste-roundup-2015-47-products-tested-with-air-cooling-and-liquid-nitrogen-ln2/6/

CLU is easier to spread than PLM or CLP. But if you already have and know how to use one there's obviously no reason to switch.

CLU cost me $15 for one tiny-ass syringe. I used ~0% of it delidding my g3258 and 4690k. The stuff goes a long way. Thermal Grizzly stuff seems really expensive though.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> CLU is easier to spread than PLM or CLP. But if you already have and know how to use one there's obviously no reason to switch.


I used PLM, and it was quite easy (for me at least) to spread. It was also half the cost of CLU.


----------



## jdorje

Damn where'd you get it? I could not find plm at all.

Application difficulty is a matter of opinion, unlike temperature. Once you get used to one there's no reason to switch.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Damn where'd you get it? I could not find plm at all.


http://www.performance-pcs.com/phobya-liquid-metal-thermal-compound-lm-0-5g.html


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Thermal Grizzly stuff seems really expensive though.


huh ?
the amount is the syringe is the same while it costs 6£=9$ max.....


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> huh ?
> the amount is the syringe is the same while it costs 6£=9$ max.....


Maybe it's just a us thing. Why are all the best tims made in Europe? Do you guys even have grizzlies there???


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Maybe it's just a us thing. Why are all the best tims made in Europe? Do you guys even have grizzlies there???


Hahah maybe in some mountains








On the other hand, fujipoly is US (non-eu) only so.....
However, I recently found out this : http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/thermal-pads-und-paste/thermal-pads/?p=1&o=5&n=12&f=580


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Hahah maybe in some mountains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, fujipoly is US (non-eu) only so.....
> However, I recently found out this : http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/thermal-pads-und-paste/thermal-pads/?p=1&o=5&n=12&f=580


is that the alphacool ice??been trying to find reviews of it but can't. And it does seem incredibly pricey as well


----------



## jdorje

How high can I go on ddr3 voltage with z97?


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> How high can I go on ddr3 voltage with z97?


1.65v. I believe your sticks default voltage is 1.5V so you have a little wiggle room.


----------



## cephelix

Don't quote me on this, but if i'm not mistaken, ddr3 can safely be operated to a max of 1.8v. But that also depends on your case and ambient temps. The hotter it is, the less stable it is. So keeping temps lower allows you to run more volts through them


----------



## jdorje

Temps of what? The ram itself? Or the IMC?

I needed 1.66V (give or take) to stabilize 4.7 ghz, and that's before overclocking it.

I've searched pretty extensively today and get no particularly helpful answer. I'm rather sure 1.7V is safe but no idea about 1.8-1.9V. Some sources say it's fine (if temps are okay...except I dont know what temps), and some say over 1.7V can cause "immediate damage", but I assume that's to older architectures.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Temps of what? The ram itself? Or the IMC?
> 
> I needed 1.66V (give or take) to stabilize 4.7 ghz, and that's before overclocking it.
> 
> I've searched pretty extensively today and get no particularly helpful answer. I'm rather sure 1.7V is safe but no idea about 1.8-1.9V. Some sources say it's fine (if temps are okay...except I dont know what temps), and some say over 1.7V can cause "immediate damage", but I assume that's to older architectures.


Can't recall exactly and i'm still at work..but it should be temps of the ram itself. For sure 1.7v is still fine tho


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> EDIT :
> 
> Here we go again. I noticed my cache voltage showed a maximum of 1.615V (I have it set to 1.17V in BIOS). But this time there are many values all over the place. Take a look at the circled values.


Regarding HWiNFO64 please post your question, together with a screenshot, in the appropriate thread: *[OFFICIAL] HWiNFO/32/64 Thread*
You might be asked to provide a debug file, which you should zip first, in order to upload it on this site.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> is that the alphacool ice??been trying to find reviews of it but can't. And it does seem incredibly pricey as well


I believe it's the exaclty the same stuff as http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=sarcon+xr-m

The price is a little bit higher than in the us, but you dont need to pay import charges...


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I believe it's the exaclty the same stuff as http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=sarcon+xr-m
> 
> The price is a little bit higher than in the us, but you dont need to pay import charges...


So it's just rebranded?and here i thought they made something new..
True...but the usd to sgd exchange rate is a killer on the wallet


----------



## aijay

Is 1.15v for 4.5ghz on a 4690k a good overclock?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aijay*
> 
> Is 1.15v for 4.5ghz on a 4690k a good overclock?


That looks real good...what are your temps like??


----------



## aijay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> That looks real good...what are your temps like??


Around 55c while gaming and 70c in IBT/Prime95. I live in the Philippines so ambient temps are pretty high around here.

Was just kinda surpised with the low voltage since looking around here people are using around 1.25v for the same OC.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aijay*
> 
> Around 55c while gaming and 70c in IBT/Prime95. I live in the Philippines so ambient temps are pretty high around here.
> 
> Was just kinda surpised with the low voltage since looking around here people are using around 1.25v for the same OC.


I live in singapore so it's pretty much the same as you.those temps are good as well. Are you planning to push the oc further??


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I will definitelly try it eventually, but not now. I pre-ordered it tho.
> I'm on custom watercooling and *removing the block from the cpu means I have to drain the whole loop* which I will not do just to test the paste.
> I will do some comparison when the time comes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently I'm using CL pro which, imho, is better than CL Ultra.
> 
> *3770K @ 5GHz 1.416v*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (http://www.overclock.net/t/1351984/coollaboratory-liquid-ultra-vs-liquid-pro-vs-phobya-liquid-metal/0_30)


I would suggest investing in some Quick Disconnects, I put three of them in my build, it sure does make life easier!!!









The third one is on the CPU block..... As you can see, that makes the CPU block fully removable, without any coolant loss...











I'm going to add one more, after the pump outlet, to make my pump and Res more accessible...


----------



## SgtRotty

can someone tell me what voltage is V1 for? ive seen it climb as high as 1.425v, im not quite sure what it is. any info would be appreciated


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> 
> 
> can someone tell me what voltage is V1 for? ive seen it climb as high as 1.425v, im not quite sure what it is. any info would be appreciated


*Ask the developer*


----------



## jdorje

Although mumak is an incredibly helpful guy, I doubt he can answer that question. It's just the motherboard register that is labeled as v1. Finding some software from the mobo manufacturer and seeing what corresponds to it may be more effective.


----------



## vasyltheonly

I'm sitting here confused out of my mind. I've been trying to achieve 4.8 on my 4790k. I set the multiplier to 48x100. Manual voltage all the way up to 1.37 and couldn't pass 1 loop of 264 encoding. Switched vccin from lows to highs. Caches from 35-40 range and ram at 1600. Nothing made it stable so I quit. Today I increased the bclk to 47x102, 4784 with 1.35v and I can actually finish stress tests. Does my chip just hit a wall at 4.8? Or what else can I do to attempt 4.8 without touching bclk?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasyltheonly*
> 
> I'm sitting here confused out of my mind. I've been trying to achieve 4.8 on my 4790k. I set the multiplier to 48x100. Manual voltage all the way up to 1.37 and couldn't pass 1 loop of 264 encoding. Switched vccin from lows to highs. Caches from 35-40 range and ram at 1600. Nothing made it stable so I quit. Today I increased the bclk to 47x102, 4784 with 1.35v and I can actually finish stress tests. Does my chip just hit a wall at 4.8? Or what else can I do to attempt 4.8 without touching bclk?


Seems like you and me are in the same boat. I've tried everything with vcore all the way up to 1.38v and still it'll crash within less than a minute. Even tried lowering vin and still a no go (increasing it actually causes bsods faster). Maybe it's just a wall we've hit.
Have you tried 4.9GHz at those voltages just to make sure you haven't run into a hole( is that a thing on haswell? I knew it was a thing on my i5-760 though I personally didn't experience it)


----------



## vasyltheonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Seems like you and me are in the same boat. I've tried everything with vcore all the way up to 1.38v and still it'll crash within less than a minute. Even tried lowering vin and still a no go (increasing it actually causes bsods faster). Maybe it's just a wall we've hit.
> Have you tried 4.9GHz at those voltages just to make sure you haven't run into a hole( is that a thing on haswell? I knew it was a thing on my i5-760 though I personally didn't experience it)


Sounds like it. I worked all the way back to 47x102 with 1.33v which is 4794 effective and memory back up to 2244(2100), xmp is usually 2400. Obviously I need to test stability more but even this is far more stable than 4.8 ever was. I'll give 49 a shot.


----------



## jdorje

In my limited experience you can lower the wall with secondary and tertiary voltages.

I couldn't get 47x stable even up to 1.39V. Now with 2.05v input, .2 sa, .1 iod and ioa, 1.68V dram, it's stable at 1.35V.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasyltheonly*
> 
> Sounds like it. I worked all the way back to 47x102 with 1.33v which is 4794 effective and memory back up to 2244(2100), xmp is usually 2400. Obviously I need to test stability more but even this is far more stable than 4.8 ever was. I'll give 49 a shot.


I should try oc-ing bclk as well. But that means ram would be oc-ed too and mine doesn't do anything beyond 1600mhz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> In my limited experience you can lower the wall with secondary and tertiary voltages.
> 
> I couldn't get 47x stable even up to 1.39V. Now with 2.05v input, .2 sa, .1 iod and ioa, 1.68V dram, it's stable at 1.35V.


Interesting, I'll try out you lr settings as well. Though I never knoe how much to increase the secondary voltages. Also, when increasing the secondary voltages, do you increase them all at once or one at a time?


----------



## jdorje

One at a time takes way too long, but if you do it all at once then it takes additional work to narrow down which actually helps.

I usually do 2 at a time.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> One at a time takes way too long, but if you do it all at once then it takes additional work to narrow down which actually helps.
> 
> I usually do 2 at a time.


Ahhh, noted..hopefully that'll allow 4.8 but i'm not getting my hopes up


----------



## vasyltheonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> In my limited experience you can lower the wall with secondary and tertiary voltages.
> 
> I couldn't get 47x stable even up to 1.39V. Now with 2.05v input, .2 sa, .1 iod and ioa, 1.68V dram, it's stable at 1.35V.


 10run.PNG 523k .PNG file

So I adjusted my VCCIN to 2.000 and was able to complete 10 runs of the realbench H.264 with XMP enabled, not sure what happened here but I was only limiting myself to go to 1.95 but looks like 2.000 did it for me







. I have all C-states enabled and EIST enabled also. My clocks are coming down but my VID per core is not from HWINFO, but are down in ASUS AiSuite. Which one do I trust? And is 1.355 voltage safe for a 24/7. There are ppl that are all over the place with the safe voltage opinion....


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasyltheonly*
> 
> I'm sitting here confused out of my mind. I've been trying to achieve 4.8 on my 4790k. I set the multiplier to 48x100. Manual voltage all the way up to 1.37 and couldn't pass 1 loop of 264 encoding. Switched vccin from lows to highs. Caches from 35-40 range and ram at 1600. Nothing made it stable so I quit. Today I increased the bclk to 47x102, 4784 with 1.35v and I can actually finish stress tests. Does my chip just hit a wall at 4.8? Or what else can I do to attempt 4.8 without touching bclk?


What motherboard do you have?


----------



## vasyltheonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> What motherboard do you have?


I have the Asus Z87 Pro. Had the 4770K and couldnt get past 4.4...Saw a 4790K on craigslist for $250 new and couldn't resist the mini upgrade and sold that 70k for $210. Meh lol


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasyltheonly*
> 
> 10run.PNG 523k .PNG file
> 
> So I adjusted my VCCIN to 2.000 and was able to complete 10 runs of the realbench H.264 with XMP enabled, not sure what happened here but I was only limiting myself to go to 1.95 but looks like 2.000 did it for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have all C-states enabled and EIST enabled also. My clocks are coming down but my VID per core is not from HWINFO, but are down in ASUS AiSuite. Which one do I trust? And is 1.355 voltage safe for a 24/7. There are ppl that are all over the place with the safe voltage opinion....


If you are using manual voltage control, your VID should not change. Your actual core voltage will change as a result of the power saving states, but not your VID.

HWINFO shows both VID and core voltages - you must be looking at VID in HWINFO. AISuite does not display VID, only actual vore voltages.


----------



## vasyltheonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> If you are using manual voltage control, your VID should not change. Your actual core voltage will change as a result of the power saving states, but not your VID.
> 
> HWINFO shows both VID and core voltages - you must be looking at VID in HWINFO. AISuite does not display VID, only actual vore voltages.


On the spot there. Didn't realize that. Just recently started using HwInfo as that can monitor my gpu voltage temp. Also if you look my core voltage hit 1.392 at a point even tho it's lower in BIOS. That's a needed LLC adjustment correct?


----------



## tolis626

Regarding secondary voltages, I always go about it by changing system agent voltage on its own and then the I/O voltages (digital and analog) together. I think I/O voltages should be the same, but I've read somewhere that IOD can be up to 0.05V higher than IOA. I haven't tested that, though. On my system I needed all three increased (0.15V for VCCSA and 0.05V for I/O) to run both my RAM and CPU overclocked to 4.8GHz and 2400MHz respectively.


----------



## dacj610

Hello,
just bought a i7-4790k batch x538b888 and i have noticed that the cpu is way hotter then i would expect i called around to gigabyte and they told me its normal (im calling BS) i ran a burn test and it maxed out about 100c but i also noticed thermal throttling. i have a week or two to return it i wanted to check if anyone else is having problems with this. i had a g3258 clocked at 4.4GHZ and it ran solid with air cooling at 68c. i am also considering it may be the rad or even the "standard overclock" set on by gigabyte. if anyone has any pointers hit me up please.

This is my system pretty much at idle. btw my cpu cooler is a zalman reserator 3 max dual.



BTW this is what the load results look like when i run intel burn test.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dacj610*
> 
> Hello,
> just bought a i7-4790k batch x538b888 and i have noticed that the cpu is way hotter then i would expect i called around to gigabyte and they told me its normal (im calling BS) i ran a burn test and it maxed out about 100c but i also noticed thermal throttling. i have a week or two to return it i wanted to check if anyone else is having problems with this. i had a g3258 clocked at 4.4GHZ and it ran solid with air cooling at 68c. i am also considering it may be the rad or even the "standard overclock" set on by gigabyte. if anyone has any pointers hit me up please.
> 
> This is my system pretty much at idle. btw my cpu cooler is a zalman reserator 3 max dual.


Dude, it's pushing 1.5V through your CPU, of course it's hot. 1.5V is dangerous and nothing to laugh about. You should lower it really far. Like 1.3V or something. 1.5V can kill your CPU. 100C can kill your CPU.

And that, folks, is why you never use these auto-overclock things. They mess up bad sometimes.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dacj610*
> 
> Hello,
> just bought a i7-4790k batch x538b888 and i have noticed that the cpu is way hotter then i would expect i called around to gigabyte and they told me its normal (im calling BS) i ran a burn test and it maxed out about 100c but i also noticed thermal throttling. i have a week or two to return it i wanted to check if anyone else is having problems with this. i had a g3258 clocked at 4.4GHZ and it ran solid with air cooling at 68c. i am also considering it may be the rad or even the "standard overclock" set on by gigabyte. if anyone has any pointers hit me up please.
> 
> This is my system pretty much at idle. btw my cpu cooler is a zalman reserator 3 max dual.


What are your voltages under load? Do temps improve if you push on the cooler mount? Have you tried remounting/reapplying the TIM? Is the pump on the right header/bios setting to increase speed with cpu load?


----------



## dacj610

that is stock from gigabyte lol ok well ill back it up has anyone got stable overclocks with the gigabyte ga-z97x-gaming7


----------



## CoreyL4

1.5v lmao. Ya back that down dude.


----------



## dacj610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dacj610*
> 
> that is stock from gigabyte lol ok well ill back it up has anyone got stable overclocks with the gigabyte ga-z97x-gaming7


ya i have it at max for the pump my fans are maxed res fans ramp up to max. the volts ramp up to 1.52 when maxed out


----------



## dacj610

First try at 4.6 and 1.3v




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dacj610*
> 
> Hello,
> just bought a i7-4790k batch x538b888 and i have noticed that the cpu is way hotter then i would expect i called around to gigabyte and they told me its normal (im calling BS) i ran a burn test and it maxed out about 100c but i also noticed thermal throttling. i have a week or two to return it i wanted to check if anyone else is having problems with this. i had a g3258 clocked at 4.4GHZ and it ran solid with air cooling at 68c. i am also considering it may be the rad or even the "standard overclock" set on by gigabyte. if anyone has any pointers hit me up please.
> 
> This is my system pretty much at idle. btw my cpu cooler is a zalman reserator 3 max dual.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW this is what the load results look like when i run intel burn test.


----------



## GeneO

You may be able to get much lower. My X batch can do 4.6 GHz @ 1.20v VID, 4.8 @ 1.26 VID (adaptive voltage mode).

IBT, and the version you are running in particular, will drive the temperatures sky high using the advanced floating point instructions. It is not a real world test and you can damage your CPU by doing it too often. Better tests are video encoding: X.264 and/or Asus Real Bench.

What kind of cooling do you have?

.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dacj610*
> 
> that is stock from gigabyte lol ok well ill back it up has anyone got stable overclocks with the gigabyte ga-z97x-gaming7


Adaptive voltage can ramp up crazy with some instruction sets. It's usually recommended to manually set vcore at 1.25v and see what the highest multiplier you can get and go from there. Glad you found your "smoking" gun.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Adaptive voltage can ramp up crazy with some instruction sets. It's usually recommended to manually set vcore at 1.25v and see what the highest multiplier you can get and go from there. Glad you found your "smoking" gun.


The smoking gun was the 1.5V idle VID. That can't be stock Gigabyte and it can't be adaptive else the VID would have dropped down to a low value at idle.

Adaptive is fine - it does what it is supposed to. Cores running advanced floating point instructions require more voltage to keep stable and adaptive gives it to them like it should The problem with adaptive is running it with synthetic stress tests that run advanced floating point operations in tight loops, requiring lots of volts and power and generating lots of heat. You will never generate such loads. Tests that generatre such loads only serve to stress and test your cooling system (I never thought I'd say that).

That is a good suggestion about setting the voltage and see how high you can get on multiplier. Only thing I would suggest is to start at a lower voltage - say 1.2, mark the highest multiplier you are stable at, then up the voltage and repeat. Depends on what your goal is.
.


----------



## cephelix

I have the gaming 7 and temps with an nh-d15 are in the high 60s to mid 70s
That is 4.7ghz, 1.32v


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dacj610*
> 
> First try at 4.6 and 1.3v


Your temps are very high for that moderate OC! 94c!!!!









You need to do something with your cooling...

Are you still using the auto OC? Or, OC'ing manually?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> I have the gaming 7 and temps with an nh-d15 are in the high 60s to mid 70s
> That is 4.7ghz, 1.32v


Hi. Running what and what ambient temperature?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> The smoking gun was the 1.5V idle VID. That can't be stock Gigabyte and it can't be adaptive else the VID would have dropped down to a low value at idle.
> 
> Adaptive is fine - it does what it is supposed to. Cores running advanced floating point instructions require more voltage to keep stable and adaptive gives it to them like it should The problem with adaptive is running it with synthetic stress tests that run advanced floating point operations in tight loops, requiring lots of volts and power and generating lots of heat. You will never generate such loads. Tests that generatre such loads only serve to stress and test your cooling system (I never thought I'd say that).
> 
> That is a good suggestion about setting the voltage and see how high you can get on multiplier. Only thing I would suggest is to start at a lower voltage - say 1.2, mark the highest multiplier you are stable at, then up the voltage and repeat. Depends on what your goal is.
> .


If you look at his *first picture* it shows ~0.9v and 33C at idle. I'm pretty sure thats using adaptive and stock settings which is why he called Gigabyte about it. I've seen this on a few of threads where someone fires up P95 or IBT with stock bios and get crazy volts and temps.

Edit: I see now what you're talking about with the VID...


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Hi. Running what and what ambient temperature?


My bad...i usually use x264.. Tried a bit of prime95 v26 but can't really recall temps from that one. Ambients are 26C in an air conditioned room. Cooler intake temps are usually about 3C higher


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> If you look at his *first picture* it shows ~0.9v and 33C at idle. I'm pretty sure thats using adaptive and stock settings which is why he called Gigabyte about it. I've seen this on a few of threads where someone fires up P95 or IBT with stock bios and get crazy volts and temps.
> 
> Edit: I see now what you're talking about with the VID...


Yeah, with adaptive or offset the VID would have dropped too.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> My bad...i usually use x264.. Tried a bit of prime95 v26 but can't really recall temps from that one. Ambients are 26C in an air conditioned room. Cooler intake temps are usually about 3C higher


That is pretty good. I get a delta T of about 54c for 4.8 GHz and less than 50c delta for 4.7 with an NH-D14. I have to re-measure the 4.7 sometime since I changed TIM.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> That is pretty good. I get a delta T of about 54c for 4.8 GHz and less than 50c delta for 4.7 with an NH-D14. I have to re-measure the 4.7 sometime since I changed TIM.


Really?i have no frame of reference. Now tht i'm not temp limited, my chip isn't clocking as high, it was the opposite with my old i5.. Cest la vie


----------



## TheADLA

It's all good









Devil's Canyon 4790K @ 4.7 Ghz 1.290v vCore everything else on Auto








MSI B85-G43 GAMING Mainboard


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> It's all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Devil's Canyon 4790K @ 4.7 Ghz 1.290v vCore everything else on Auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI B85-G43 GAMING Mainboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I was wondering, why you are using FireStrike as a test for your CPU...

Firestrike is a benchmark for GPU's...

Use RealBench stress test, IBT, or any other, specifically meant for CPU stress testing program...









Just a tip, and my opinion...


----------



## jdorje

Got 4.7 ghz stable on my 4690k after overclocking my ram from 1600/9 to 2400/11.

1.360V VID (1.380V max vcore)
+0.2V SA
+0.1V IOD/IOA
1.74V dram
40/1.15v uncore
2.05 input
Ram: 2400 11-13-13-31-2n, everything else xmp

Cinebench: 716

It's a bit interesting. Getting 4.7 stable at this voltage took a fair bit of extra dram voltage. I was at 1.64V at 1600/9. But when I went to overclock the ram it seemed like that dram voltage could be applied to "both" the ram and cpu voltage. 1866/9 still worked with 1.64V. 2133/10 needed 1.68V and then 1.74V for 2400/11.

I got the ram timings from g skills page on my sniper ram. Normally 1600/9 up to 1866/9 are 1.5V, with 2400/11 needing 1.65V. So my low binned ram needs about an extra .1V.

Haven't checked temps yes. I'd be looking at the temperature of the sticks themselves? They're right in the path of my radiator which might not be ideal.

If I changed the settings from xmp auto to manual then it would crash. If I disabled xmp then mostly it wouldn't boot.

Edit: chip is delidded, cooled with an h80i on front intake. Temps are 60-65C during gaming, ~73C in x264 (my main stress test), 70ish in [email protected] (cool stresser?), up to 80C or more in p95 (doesn't seem as stressful on this chip as high-priority x264). The delid itself dropped voltage needed for 4.7 by at least .02V, which is nice. I tried some to stabilize 1.35V and thought I had it, but ultimately couldn't.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I was wondering, why you are using FireStrike as a test for your CPU...
> 
> Firestrike is a benchmark for GPU's...
> 
> Use RealBench stress test, IBT, or any other, specifically meant for CPU stress testing program...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a tip, and my opinion...










I did. I also ran Cinebench R15 (925 points), AIDA 64, XTU etc. The Firestrike was just to see if the Physics score is about right for the overclock








I did prime95 as well, was running totally stable but I know it stresses Haswells too much and even got my H110i GTX in trouble at some certain tests







There was a part of a test in p95 where my temps reached almost 100 and I shortly went into thermal throttling but besides that it was in the higher 60's, lower 70's.


----------



## crunchie

Hi guys.

Just put my 1090T out to pasture and built myself another system based on Intel 4790K.

I want to play around a little with OC but not too familiar with some of the nomenclature of the MSI BIOS on my Z97 Gaming 3 mobo.

I have been reading lots, in particular the ones here:

http://overclocking.guide/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/idfEdram.jpg

http://overclocking.wikia.com/wiki/Haswell

and this thread, but some things in BIOS I cannot seem to match.

DigitALL Power

▶VR 12VIN OCP Expander
Expands the limitation of VR Over Current Protection with 12V input voltage. The
higher expanding value indicates less protection. Therefore, please adjust the
current carefully if needed, or it may damage the CPU/ VR MOS. If set to "Auto",
BIOS will configure this setting automatically.
^^
Is this the one to prevent throttling back due to too much power draw?

▶CPU Phase Control
Controls PWM phase proportionally to the CPU loading. If set to "Auto", BIOS will
optimize the CPU PWM phase automatically.
[Auto] This setting will be configured automatically by BIOS.
[Normal] Sets the normal power phase profile for CPU, it could provide a stable
system proformance and effective power-saving capability.
[Optimized] Sets the optimum power phase profile for CPU, it could provide the
system with an optimum power-saving capability.
[Disabled] Disables the PWM power phase switching feature.
^^
Not understanding this one.

▶CPU Vdroop Offset Control
Sets a percentage of offset voltage for CPU vdroop. If set to "Auto", BIOS will
configure this setting automatically.
^^
Auto or manual for this one & if manual, what sort of increments would you use?

▶CPU SA/IOA/IOD Voltage Mode

Selects the control mode for CPU SA/ IOA (IO Analog)/ IOD (IO Digital) voltages.
[Manual] Allows you to set the voltage manually.
[Offset] Allows you to set the offset voltage and select the voltage offset mode.

▶CPU SA/ IOA/ IOD Voltage Offset

Selects the offset mode for CPU SA/ IOA/ IOD voltage. This item appears when "CPU
SA/IOA/IOD Voltage Mode" sets to [Offset Mode].
[Auto] This setting will be configured automatically by BIOS.
[+] Allows you to offset the voltage by positive value mode.
[-] Allows you to offset the voltage by negative value mode.

▶CPU SA/ IOA/ IOD Voltage Offset

Sets the offset value for CPU SA/ IOA/ IOD voltage. If set to "Auto", BIOS will set these
voltages automatically or you can set it manually. This item appears when "CPU SA/
IOA/IOD Voltage Mode" sets to [Offset Mode].

▶CPU SA Voltage/ CPU IOA Voltage/ CPU IOD Voltage

If somebody can explain or point the way to a guide that explains the above, I would really appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## jdorje

Half the settings you name there are ones my bios doesn't have.

Darkwizzie's guide is good. I made one on wikia and it has a section on bios terminology: http://overclocking.wikia.com/wiki/Haswell

Seems like every board just has its own random settings though.


----------



## v1ral

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchie*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> Just put my 1090T out to pasture and built myself another system based on Intel 4790K.
> 
> I want to play around a little with OC but not too familiar with some of the nomenclature of the MSI BIOS on my Z97 Gaming 3 mobo.
> 
> I have been reading lots, in particular the ones here:
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/idfEdram.jpg
> 
> http://overclocking.wikia.com/wiki/Haswell
> 
> and this thread, but some things in BIOS I cannot seem to match.
> 
> DigitALL Power
> 
> ▶VR 12VIN OCP Expander
> Expands the limitation of VR Over Current Protection with 12V input voltage. The
> higher expanding value indicates less protection. Therefore, please adjust the
> current carefully if needed, or it may damage the CPU/ VR MOS. If set to "Auto",
> BIOS will configure this setting automatically.
> ^^
> Is this the one to prevent throttling back due to too much power draw?
> 
> ▶CPU Phase Control
> Controls PWM phase proportionally to the CPU loading. If set to "Auto", BIOS will
> optimize the CPU PWM phase automatically.
> [Auto] This setting will be configured automatically by BIOS.
> [Normal] Sets the normal power phase profile for CPU, it could provide a stable
> system proformance and effective power-saving capability.
> [Optimized] Sets the optimum power phase profile for CPU, it could provide the
> system with an optimum power-saving capability.
> [Disabled] Disables the PWM power phase switching feature.
> ^^
> Not understanding this one.
> 
> ▶CPU Vdroop Offset Control
> Sets a percentage of offset voltage for CPU vdroop. If set to "Auto", BIOS will
> configure this setting automatically.
> ^^
> Auto or manual for this one & if manual, what sort of increments would you use?
> 
> ▶CPU SA/IOA/IOD Voltage Mode
> 
> Selects the control mode for CPU SA/ IOA (IO Analog)/ IOD (IO Digital) voltages.
> [Manual] Allows you to set the voltage manually.
> [Offset] Allows you to set the offset voltage and select the voltage offset mode.
> 
> ▶CPU SA/ IOA/ IOD Voltage Offset
> 
> Selects the offset mode for CPU SA/ IOA/ IOD voltage. This item appears when "CPU
> SA/IOA/IOD Voltage Mode" sets to [Offset Mode].
> [Auto] This setting will be configured automatically by BIOS.
> [+] Allows you to offset the voltage by positive value mode.
> [-] Allows you to offset the voltage by negative value mode.
> 
> ▶CPU SA/ IOA/ IOD Voltage Offset
> 
> Sets the offset value for CPU SA/ IOA/ IOD voltage. If set to "Auto", BIOS will set these
> voltages automatically or you can set it manually. This item appears when "CPU SA/
> IOA/IOD Voltage Mode" sets to [Offset Mode].
> 
> ▶CPU SA Voltage/ CPU IOA Voltage/ CPU IOD Voltage
> 
> If somebody can explain or point the way to a guide that explains the above, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks.





Vdroop Offset control controls Cache voltage mainly, but Auto works the same as 100%. I have the MSI z97 Gaming 7 board, I do wonder what the differences between the Gaming 3 to the Gaming 7 in regards with power phases. Do they have the same layout?
The other stuff you posted, some people disable while getting the bleeding edge of overclocking, for me up till 4.8Ghz I leave things on Auto except vcore/vring/VCCIN, again Auto works up till 4.8Ghz. I think if I tinker with the other settings I can get 4.9Ghz+ but I don't know what exactly it does. The I/O settings are more for Memory/IMC overclocking.

I do have a question though, does Adaptive vs. Enabling Power features react the same way? Adaptive mode changes VID at idle in HWInfo, but if I set voltage mode to "Auto" but enable C7/EIST/Etc it doesn't drop VID in HWInfo, so what should I use?


----------



## jdorje

No, using adaptive voltage doesn't cause power use to drop that much. Enable cstates.

With fixed voltage the vid (requested voltage ) will never change of course.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Vdroop Offset control controls Cache voltage mainly, but Auto works the same as 100%. I have the MSI z97 Gaming 7 board, I do wonder what the differences between the Gaming 3 to the Gaming 7 in regards with power phases. Do they have the same layout?
> The other stuff you posted, some people disable while getting the bleeding edge of overclocking, for me up till 4.8Ghz I leave things on Auto except vcore/vring/VCCIN, again Auto works up till 4.8Ghz. I think if I tinker with the other settings I can get 4.9Ghz+ but I don't know what exactly it does. The I/O settings are more for Memory/IMC overclocking.
> 
> I do have a question though, does Adaptive vs. Enabling Power features react the same way? Adaptive mode changes VID at idle in HWInfo, but if I set voltage mode to "Auto" but enable C7/EIST/Etc it doesn't drop VID in HWInfo, so what should I use?


They are definitely different power phases, though I cant find the exact specs on the Gaming 3. What I can find mentions 3 true phases. The Gaming 7 has 6+1 true phases and 12 chokes. For comparison the Gaming 5 has 4 true phases and 8 chokes.


----------



## ganja7

Your opinion???

4690k
sabertooth z97
kingston hyper x 1866mhz

overclocked to:
[email protected] 1.14v
cache 40 "auto" voltage
ram 2000mhz "auto" voltage(1.5v bios and cpuz) - timings 11-13-13

tested with xtu (1.30 hours) & aida (1h)
pcmark8 passed
realbench benchmark passed
superpi 32m passed


----------



## tolis626

@jdorje

I was reading the last few pages of this thread and, out of curiosity, where do your VCCSA and IOA/IOD voltages land after applying offsets (Per HWiNFO, preferably)? I'd guess VCCSA would be about 1.02V and IOA/IOD would be about 1.13V, am I right? Also, what's your mobo?

Thanks in advance man!


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> @jdorje
> 
> I was reading the last few pages of this thread and, out of curiosity, where do your VCCSA and IOA/IOD voltages land after applying offsets (Per HWiNFO, preferably)? I'd guess VCCSA would be about 1.02V and IOA/IOD would be about 1.13V, am I right? Also, what's your mobo?
> 
> Thanks in advance man!


My pos mobo (z97x-sli) doesn't report them.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> My pos mobo (z97x-sli) doesn't report them.


Well that's a shame. Thanks anyway!

EDIT : Gigabyte boards tend to default VCCSA at 1V for some reason I think. If so, a +0.2V offset would land your VCCSA at 1.2V, which is quite high. If I were you I'd see if lowering VCCSA caused problems. Other Gigabyte owners may chime in, of course.


----------



## jdorje

What does it mean if just one p95 worker crashes?

"Possible hardware failure, consult readme.txt file."

I only seem to get this when pushing uncore high (or dropping uncore voltage low).

EDIT: and it's on settings that have passed a ton and a half of x264.

Edit 2: and only when doing an actual prime run, not a torture test.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> What does it mean if just one p95 worker crashes?
> 
> "Possible hardware failure, consult readme.txt file."
> 
> I only seem to get this when pushing uncore high (or dropping uncore voltage low).
> 
> EDIT: and it's on settings that have passed a ton and a half of x264.
> 
> Edit 2: and only when doing an actual prime run, not a torture test.


it is common for p95 to need a small vcore bump more than x264. . 02v will fix that issue.


----------



## LagunaX

Agreed. Also Asus Realbench will fail quicker than x264 as far as detecting any weaknesses.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> it is common for p95 to need a small vcore bump more than x264. . 02v will fix that issue.


On my chip x264 needs more vcore than p95*...but apparently less vring.

(*) 28.7 1344-1344 in-place, specifically
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> Agreed. Also Asus Realbench will fail quicker than x264 as far as detecting any weaknesses.


Hm will give it a shot.

Where the hell do you get realbench? Searching for it turns up only leaderboards or nonexistent links.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> On my chip x264 needs more vcore than p95*...but apparently less vring.
> 
> (*) 28.7 1344-1344 in-place, specifically
> Hm will give it a shot.
> 
> Where the hell do you get realbench? Searching for it turns up only leaderboards or nonexistent links.


I think the op of haswell oc guide with statistics had a link for x264. Don't know if it has updated binaries or not though


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did. I also ran Cinebench R15 (925 points), AIDA 64, XTU etc. The Firestrike was just to see if the Physics score is about right for the overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I did prime95 as well, was running totally stable but I know it stresses Haswells too much* and even got my H110i GTX in trouble at some certain tests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a part of a test in p95 where my temps reached almost 100 and I shortly went into thermal throttling but besides that it was in the higher 60's, lower 70's.


Ok, I getcha on the different tests you ran...

There are older versions of P95, that are more forgiving than the current one. You could try 27.7, 27.9, or 26.6

I found these to be a bit less stressful. and easier on the Haswell ...

I'm not familiar with you AIO cooler... Maybe you could get a more efficient cooling solution ..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> On my chip x264 needs more vcore than p95*...but apparently less vring.
> 
> (*) 28.7 1344-1344 in-place, specifically
> Hm will give it a shot.
> 
> *Where the hell do you get realbench? Searching for it turns up only leaderboards or nonexistent links*.


Of coarse, the very page that you had mentioned in your post...

http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/

There is, on the top of the page, right under RealBench V2 Leader Board, It says Download RealBench

http://rog.asus.com/file/?download=RealBench_v2.43.zip

This is the newest version 2.43


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Ok, I getcha on the different tests you ran...
> 
> There are older versions of P95, that are more forgiving than the current one. You could try 27.7, 27.9, or 26.6
> 
> I found these to be a bit less stressful. and easier on the Haswell ...
> *
> I'm not familiar with you AIO cooler... Maybe you could get a more efficient cooling solution ..*
> Of coarse, the very page that you had mentioned in your post...
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/
> 
> There is, on the top of the page, right under RealBench V2 Leader Board, It says Download RealBench
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/file/?download=RealBench_v2.43.zip
> 
> This is the newest version 2.43


That cooler is a beast with 280mm radiator. The problem was the version being new like u said. I run the latest version and just turn off fma3, avx. Then it stresses just like the older ones.

To disable fma3, avx add the below to local.txt file in p95 v28

CpuSupportsAVX=0 or 1
CpuSupportsFMA3=0 or 1

This way the temps will drop considerably.

Another alternative is to leave avx fma3 on and configure prime manually and Input 1344, 1344 and 80% of ram. It will run about same temp as x264 on those settings.


----------



## GeneO

Plus 1344 fft quickly reveals instabilities for some reason.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Where the hell do you get realbench? Searching for it turns up only leaderboards or nonexistent links.


http://rog.asus.com/file/?download=RealBench_v2.43.zip

EDIT - Mike beat me to it.


----------



## jdorje

I use p95 28.7 (used to do 27.9, but 28.7 seems more stressful for barely higher temps). I guess I'm not sure which x264 I use; it might be an older link from darkwizzie's guide.

p95 passes 47x/1.32V core 44x/1.26V uncore, but fails at 1.25V uncore

x264 passes 47x/1.36V core 44x/1.25V uncore, but fails at 1.32V core (still testing 1.33-1.35)

Thanks for the realbench link. Too much text on those pages!


----------



## cephelix

Well, as per darkwizzie's guide, the recommended p95 version is 26.6 since the later versions run newer instruction sets that really does increase temps a fair amount and if in daily usage you don't use those instruction sets, then it somewhat thermally limits your max oc


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Ok, I getcha on the different tests you ran...
> 
> There are older versions of P95, that are more forgiving than the current one. You could try 27.7, 27.9, or 26.6
> 
> I found these to be a bit less stressful. and easier on the Haswell ...
> 
> I'm not familiar with you AIO cooler... Maybe you could get a more efficient cooling solution ..
> Of coarse, the very page that you had mentioned in your post...
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/
> 
> There is, on the top of the page, right under RealBench V2 Leader Board, It says Download RealBench
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/file/?download=RealBench_v2.43.zip
> 
> This is the newest version 2.43


As said by Wirerat,

my Corsair H110i GTX is really a beast of an AIO Cooler with 280mm radiator and 2x 140mm pwm fans.
I don't use the Corsair Link due to the fact that my board is missing a second USB 2.0 connector.
My fans are directly connected to the CPU1 and CPU2 MoBo connections and controlled by Bios Fancurve.

@Wirerat, thanks for the info on P95 with disabling some of the CPU's features. I might try that out









However, as said, so far I run on 4.7Ghz @ 1.290v Vcore (which is in fact 1.320 under full load) and everything else on Auto.
I can't go higher anyways since my board does not go higher than 1.299v Vcore.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> As said by Wirerat,
> 
> my Corsair H110i GTX is really a beast of an AIO Cooler with 280mm radiator and 2x 140mm pwm fans.
> I don't use the Corsair Link due to the fact that my board is missing a second USB 2.0 connector.
> My fans are directly connected to the CPU1 and CPU2 MoBo connections and controlled by Bios Fancurve.
> 
> @Wirerat, thanks for the info on P95 with disabling some of the CPU's features. I might try that out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, as said, so far I run on 4.7Ghz @ 1.290v Vcore (which is in fact 1.320 under full load) and everything else on Auto.
> I can't go higher anyways since my board does not go higher than 1.299v Vcore.


Lets see how that "Beast of an AIO Cooler" does against the Swiftech H240X...






There is a difference. Both in quality of components, and performance!


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Lets see how that "Beast of an AIO Cooler" does against the Swiftech H240X...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference. Both in quality of components, and performance!


----------



## TheADLA

Oh I forgot.

Maybe someone of you can help me out with this question:

As I said, I'm overclocked to 4.7 Ghz. The only thing I did manually was setting the Vcore, CPU Ratio Mode to "dynamic", EIST enabled and the CPU Core voltage mode on "override"

However, it seems my CPU is not clocking down on idle anymore. It hovers around 4.2 to 4.3 Ghz on idle and then when load applied, immediately goes up to 4.7 Ghz.

But even at 4.2 to 4.3 Ghz on idle, my temps then are around 16 to 21 degrees (its winter here).

Is that normal behavior? Or do I have false readings? I get those readings with HWInfo 64 as well as with CPU-Z etc? HWInfo 64 shows me in the Core tab 1.290v for each core, but under the summary Core Package voltage, it shows 0.8 ish volt on idle, so does CPU-Z with a clock of 4.2 to 4.3 Ghz.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Lets see how that "Beast of an AIO Cooler" does against the Swiftech H240X...
> 
> There is a difference. Both in quality of components, and performance!


Thanks for the link, love to see Swiftech come out on top. I have a 220-X and am really happy with it, especially the ability to add an additional 240mm radiator and gpu block.


----------



## maddangerous

Ok, please bear with me, and it is a lame question, but what temp should I be looking at in HWinfo64? There are a couple and I'm not sure which one is accurate.

I'm going for 4.6 right now on a 4790k & Asus maximus VII gene. CPU Vcore is set to auto and running @ 1.265, Aida64 has been stress testing for an hour and 5 minutes now.

Rig is deepthought in sig


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Ok, please bear with me, and it is a lame question, but what temp should I be looking at in HWinfo64? There are a couple and I'm not sure which one is accurate.
> 
> I'm going for 4.6 right now on a 4790k & Asus maximus VII gene. CPU Vcore is set to auto and running @ 1.265, Aida64 has been stress testing for an hour and 5 minutes now.
> 
> Rig is deepthought in sig


Sounds about good. I had 4.6 Ghz on 1.255v manual. There is a part in HWInfo 64 where you see the temps for all 4 cores. Thats the one I always check.


----------



## GeneO

Core 0 through core 3 temps.


----------



## QuacK

You need to watch the core temps.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Sounds about good. I had 4.6 Ghz on 1.255v manual. There is a part in HWInfo 64 where you see the temps for all 4 cores. Thats the one I always check.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Core 0 through core 3 temps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> You need to watch the core temps.


Wow thanks for the quick responses! I'll post a pic of what the temps are when the system stability test is done, I'm giving it 3 more minutes for a 1:15:00 run.


----------



## maddangerous

Ok, 1:15:00 system stability test results from Aida64:

4.6Ghz @ 1.265v --- Stock VID was 1.152 if I was looking at the correct data.
2400Mhz XMP profile

Auto all volts
All power saving including EIST turned off

Fans @ 100%



The max temps hitting 80c I think are because when I started, my ambient temps were between 77-80F, I have a zone valve that is being replaced tomorrow, as of right now I have to manually turn on and off my heat, it will be nice to set it at 68F (20c) and leave it alone, but for most of the test it was around 73F I think.. I'm also not sure why it registered 4.7Ghz, as it is not set for that.

Core temps mostly hung around 77c, with a little variation up and down.

Any thoughts?

Edit for correct temp just above this, 77C


----------



## GeneO

Probably about right for that test and the frequency and voltage you are running.

That isn't a real great stress tester though. You should try x264 and Asus Real Bench. They will reveal instabilities quicker than AIDA64


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Probably about right for that test and the frequency and voltage you are running.
> 
> That isn't a real great stress tester though. You should try x264 and Asus Real Bench. They will reveal instabilities quicker than AIDA64


actually x264 gave me an error when decompressing it from the link on the first post. I'll go grab real bench now then, not sure I'll run it tonight though.

I'm debating on going for 4.8 or stabilizing at 4.6 and calling it until I get liquid cooling. I might try to push this air cooling pretty hard and see what happens, though I need a better exhaust fan.

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> actually x264 gave me an error when decompressing it from the link on the first post. I'll go grab real bench now then, not sure I'll run it tonight though.
> 
> I'm debating on going for 4.8 or stabilizing at 4.6 and calling it until I get liquid cooling. I might try to push this air cooling pretty hard and see what happens, though I need a better exhaust fan.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback


Looks good. I would keep it at 4.6 Ghz. I also did when I was on Air. I had a nice Scythe Ashura 140mm Tower Air Fan but when I hit 4.7 Ghz, temps quickly rose to 90+ degrees Celsius during stress tests. But on the other hand, that goes for stress tests. Daily operating and gaming won't hit those high temperatures anyways.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Looks good. I would keep it at 4.6 Ghz. I also did when I was on Air. I had a nice Scythe Ashura 140mm Tower Air Fan but when I hit 4.7 Ghz, temps quickly rose to 90+ degrees Celsius during stress tests. But on the other hand, that goes for stress tests. Daily operating and gaming won't hit those high temperatures anyways.


Hmm... Something to think about then. But, I'll probably have to try anyhow, because why not? Thanks again for the opinion, I'll post when I get more results.

Plan is to get some nice cpu, ram, and gpu overclocks on Air, and go further on water when that comes, so it'll be good fun


----------



## QuacK

Watch those temps though...

4.7GHz might be possible with your current cooling, but since ur already hitting 84C I think you should first try to see if you can stabilize 4.6 with less vcore.
Play around with the other voltages too, like CPU VRIN voltage.

For my 5GHz overclock I stopped using stresstests around 4.9Ghz because at that point my cpu was getting to hot for stresstests like AIDA.
From there on I focused more on Cinebench, because for my chip it has shown that when I pass Cinebench I am stable enough (for my uses). That is just my experience with my 4790K chip.
It might not work out the same for you, but I just wanna say around the temperatures you are hitting right now, watch out using stresstests like AIDA or prime and intel burntest


----------



## jdorje

At my current [email protected], p95 can get up to 80C, almost 10 degrees hotter than x264 and 20 above gaming temps. But I think I could try to stabilize 4.8 now with x264. It'll be at least 1.41V...worth the effort?

I don't have link software installed, but hwinfo can read the data from the hardware. Very nice as it has a water sensor (probably in the metal of the block; I think it is hotter than the water itself). It can get up to 20-25c above ambient. But my cpu is only 40c above the h80i temp even with absurdly high wattage from p95.


----------



## QuacK

I would try to run a Cinebench with 4.8GHz @1.4 and see how temps are. It won't make your CPU run as hot as Prime. If you bsod soon at the beginning of the cinebench run, you can assume u need 1.41v or more maybe I think. But if you bsod at the middle or near the end you could try more around 1.405 if your mobo allows that. Try to stay under 90, but 95C max. Thats what I would do.


----------



## blackhole2013

1.7 volt oced ram on a 4790k am i ok ?


----------



## cephelix

For the ram it's ok


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Watch those temps though...
> 
> 4.7GHz might be possible with your current cooling, but since ur already hitting 84C *I think you should first try to see if you can stabilize 4.6* with less vcore.
> Play around with the other voltages too, like CPU VRIN voltage.
> 
> For my 5GHz overclock I stopped using stresstests around 4.9Ghz because at that point my cpu was getting to hot for stresstests like AIDA.
> From there on I focused more on Cinebench, because for my chip it has shown that when I pass Cinebench I am stable enough (for my uses). That is just my experience with my 4790K chip.
> It might not work out the same for you, but I just wanna say around the temperatures you are hitting right now, watch out using stresstests like AIDA or prime and intel burntest


I think I agree with you, play it on the safe side for now until liquid cooling. It isn't like i need the OC right now either, everything (bar crysis 3) runs pretty nicely.

Yeah, I'll keep an eye on things, run more tests. I really think that the 84c was because of high ambients though, but at the same time, that was a really weird spike that I can't explain. It happened about 6-7 minutes into the test, it went from about 76ish to 84c for a split second, twice, and settled back down. I'll run the test again anyhow. I'll load up cinebench when I get home too.

Is Aida64 a particularly intense stress test? You listed it along with prime and IBT so.. yeah lol I'm curious. Thanks for the heads up on temps though, I'll definitely keep a close eye on it.

I'm not even delidded yet either









so, you suggested messing with other voltages... I'll have to decipher those locations in my bios. It is pretty easy to navigate everything, but damn, this bios is loaded with stuff to sift through.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> I think I agree with you, play it on the safe side for now until liquid cooling. It isn't like i need the OC right now either, everything (bar crysis 3) runs pretty nicely.
> 
> Yeah, I'll keep an eye on things, run more tests. I really think that the 84c was because of high ambients though, but at the same time, that was a really weird spike that I can't explain. It happened about 6-7 minutes into the test, it went from about 76ish to 84c for a split second, twice, and settled back down. I'll run the test again anyhow. I'll load up cinebench when I get home too.
> 
> Is Aida64 a particularly intense stress test? You listed it along with prime and IBT so.. yeah lol I'm curious. Thanks for the heads up on temps though, I'll definitely keep a close eye on it.
> 
> I'm not even delidded yet either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, you suggested messing with other voltages... I'll have to decipher those locations in my bios. It is pretty easy to navigate everything, but damn, this bios is loaded with stuff to sift through.


I think Prime is the most dangerous tempwise at a certain amount of voltage, although ive seen my core temp spike up to 99C by Intel burn test too, so I immediatly canceled the test at that point.
It might be just a spike and then settle down, but still that spike means it could happen again probably or get even worse. Aida is pretty stressful and can also get your cpu really hot at some point, but is a little less stressful than Prime and IBT.

I recommended to run a Cinebench because it will put a decent amount of stress to your cpu but run about 10-15C less hot than the three stresstesters mentioned before.
So this is a quick and much safer way to get an indication of how temps are and keep in mind then to add about lets say 10-15C to the temps you achieved after a cinebench to ndicate how hot AIDA might get your cpu. And at the same time I think it is a pretty nice indication of how stable your CPU is if you watch close if Cinebench fail right at the beginning or in the middle or at the end.

Maybe not everyone will agree with all this, but this is just my experience that I had in my overclocking adventure lol









As for the other voltages, you should mainly focus on Vcore, and CPU Input voltage for ASUS Motherboards and Gigabyte Calls this voltage CPU VRIN. With higher CPU Input voltage / VRIN voltage you might be able to lower Vcore a little bit and still be stable, but this is not always the same case for every chip so you need to experiment a little bit.

Here is a picture of recommended maximum voltages for haswell that also applies to Devils Canyon, but dont just apply these maximum voltages instantly in your bios ofcourse... start low and work up until the max's of the main important voltages and keep watching temps until you hit around 90C for stresstesting or Cinebench, thats where I would defenitly stop running stresstests and get better cooling / delid or just be happy with what you got:



And Maybe this guide can help you also:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_100

You can PM me too if you want, im always happy to help if I can


----------



## fyzzz

I'm really starting to get annoyed by the random machine check exception bsods i have. It is by far the most common bsod when i test 4.9-5.0. I have been stable at 4.8/1.31v for weeks, lot's testing and hours of bf4, no problem, but today i got a 'machine check exception' bsod







. Can't really locate the problem, i have tested lot's of configurations.


----------



## GeneO

What is the machine check exception code?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> What is the machine check exception code?


I found a program called bluescreenview and looked it up, machine_check_exception 0x0000009c


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Thanks for the link, love to see Swiftech come out on top. I have a 220-X and am really happy with it, especially the ability to add an additional 240mm radiator and gpu block.


The first liquid cooler I had was a Corsair H100i (I swear I didn't know any better! Really!)









One day, when I was watching cooling videos, on YouTube, I came across the Swiftech H220... I learned, from that video, the difference between quality components and average components... I Immediately bought the Swiftech H220! It actually brought my temps down by 9c! @ load!

So much for Corsair and their high FPI, Aluminum Rads - Man, the temps were so much lower, and the FAN NOISE went way down!

I was hooked on water cooling since then...


----------



## GeneO

Likely memory related. I would try a memory intensive stress test. You may have to adjust some memory voltages or you could try lowering your ram speeds or loosen timings. It might be vcore too.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Likely memory related. I would try a memory intensive stress test. You may have to adjust some memory voltages or you could try lowering your ram speeds or loosen timings. It might be vcore too.


Probably memory then. Will run some tests and see how it goes. I have them overclocked from 1600 cl10 to 2200mhz cl12. I'm also changing out my psu tomorrow.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> I would try to run a Cinebench with 4.8GHz @1.4 and see how temps are. It won't make your CPU run as hot as Prime. If you bsod soon at the beginning of the cinebench run, you can assume u need 1.41v or more maybe I think. But if you bsod at the middle or near the end you could try more around 1.405 if your mobo allows that. Try to stay under 90, but 95C max. Thats what I would do.


I have passed cinebench and 3dmark at [email protected] I've gotten better secondary settings since then though. Temps are fine for those two applications.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7199111
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> What is the machine check exception code?


In my expereince MACHINE is ram-related but not caused by ram instability. I can improve it by adding more vcore, or by adding more dram or SA voltage sometimes. Interestingly it seems like if I add more dram voltage to deal with a MACHINE instability I can then use that dram voltage to...overclock my ram.

Actual ram instability results in random bsod's for me, often driver crashes.


----------



## fyzzz

1h of realbench 16gb ram, no issues


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> In my expereince MACHINE is ram-related but not caused by ram instability. I can improve it by adding more vcore, or by adding more dram or SA voltage sometimes. Interestingly it seems like if I add more dram voltage to deal with a MACHINE instability I can then use that dram voltage to...overclock my ram.
> 
> Actual ram instability results in random bsod's for me, often driver crashes.


That depends on the machine check code, some are not usually ram related and some are not. That is why I asked. "MACHINE" without qualification only indicates some hardware related issue.

What do you mean by ram instability, the ram itself? I am talking about the IMC and ram as a whole.


----------



## andreluiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> 1h of realbench 16gb ram, no issues
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


if the BugsLake would run this test: "Pammmmm..... .... ..."


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> That depends on the machine check code, some are not usually ram related and some are not. That is why I asked. "MACHINE" without qualification only indicates some hardware related issue.
> 
> What do you mean by ram instability, the ram itself? I am talking about the IMC and ram as a whole.


Hard to be sure what I mean. But often when I get a MACHINE code, raising dram voltage will help, but it can't be reproduced with actual ram errors through memtest+. Doesn't entirely make sense but I've seen this on my g3258 as well where I have to bump dram voltage to max even with stock (1400/8) ram speed to get a max overclock.


----------



## maddangerous

Halfway through another stability run with aida64 to try to get the same spike in temps, and lo and behold, it happened right in the beginning, smaller this time though. I don't think it can be trusted entirely right yet, again, ambient temps are super high in here right now (zone valve was replaced with a bad one out of box and never checked, go figure..) so we will see. That temp spike is probably within the margin of error though.

For now, I locked the voltage manually at 1.250, and the multi at 46x, adn DRAM at 1.65 @ XMP 2400 MHz.

WIll post results oin roughly half an hour.

Is anyone else having trouble extracting the x264 rar archive from the links in OP?


----------



## maddangerous

Pretty similar results.


----------



## Cannonkill

If I have an i5 4690k that can do 4.653 ghz at 1.32 volts should I push it higher and I think the Temps are around 65-70c be I want to be able to get a 10k score in the cpu in fire strike


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> If I have an i5 4690k that can do 4.653 ghz at 1.32 volts should I push it higher and I think the Temps are around 65-70c be I want to be able to get a 10k score in the cpu in fire strike


With 4.9 i get about 9900 and with 5.0 Ghz i get over 10 000 cpu score. Ram overclock helps alot in firestrike.


----------



## Cannonkill

how does one overclock the ram?


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> how does one overclock the ram?


I'd start by reading through posts on the memory forum. http://www.overclock.net/f/18051/memory

And this is a good read, http://www.anandtech.com/show/7364/memory-scaling-on-haswell

Some of the memory Mfg's have forums http://www.gskill.us/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=43 when you need specifics.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> 1h of realbench 16gb ram, no issues
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Two hours of RealBench 16GB RAM @ 5GHz - no problemo!!!


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Two hours of RealBench 16GB RAM @ 5GHz - no problemo!!!


Nice, but that vcore is a bit high.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Nice, but that vcore is a bit high.


BUT temps are great....

IS that the lowest VCORE you can use? @JourneymanMike


----------



## jdorje

I overclocked my crappy g skill sniper ram from 1600/9 to 2400/11.

On g skills page there are 5 versions of the sniper ram. I enabled xmp and used that for the secondary timings. I then copied the speed and primary timings and moved up one bin level at a time. If it boots it's very close to stable. Running some memtest+ and p95 would find instabilities quickly. Eventually I got up to 2400 11-13-13-31 at 1.76V. By comparison the high binned ram is that exact same speed but at 1.65V.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Nice, but that vcore is a bit high.
> 
> 
> 
> BUT temps are great....
> 
> IS that the lowest VCORE you can use? @JourneymanMike
Click to expand...

It is quite high! Not my everyday voltage, or OC...

I had the vCore up to pass IBT / AVX @ Very High, and Maximum... It takes a lot of juice to keep from BSOD.... I could have brought it down for RealBench... But I got too lazy to go back into BIOS and lower it...

I seem to have a voltage wall @ 4.9GHz, only need 1.325v vCore on that... It takes almost 1.5v vCore for 5.0GHz...

BTW: About the temps, I live in Wisconsin, it's Winter, I have a sliding door, to the balcony, outside computer room in my condo.
It was 7c, yes I said 7c in that room!!!!


----------



## maddangerous

i'm trying to setup my voltage stuff to let it drop down on idle, but I must be missing something.

C-states are on auto
EIST is on.
Windows power profile is set to balanced, CPU minimum is changed to 10% rather than 5%.

Am I missing a setting somewhere?


----------



## jdorje

Enable cstates.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Enable cstates.


As in:

Cstates:

Auto
Disabled
[enabled]

?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> As in:
> 
> Cstates:
> 
> Auto
> Disabled
> [enabled]
> 
> ?


Yeah. You'd think with auto that they'd be on but some boards seem to disable them...maybe for any overclocked settings.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Yeah. You'd think with auto that they'd be on but some boards seem to disable them...maybe for any overclocked settings.


Maybe. How long does it take for c-states to kick on? I haven't noticed a drop yet


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Maybe. How long does it take for c-states to kick on? I haven't noticed a drop yet


Vid is unaffected by cstates. And afaict they never drop voltage in the bios.

But if you're sitting on the desktop you should be at low vcore most of the time. If there's cpu intensive background tasks (plex etc) then maybe not.

The difference in power use and temps is pretty large also.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Vid is unaffected by cstates. And afaict they never drop voltage in the bios.
> 
> But if you're sitting on the desktop you should be at low vcore most of the time. If there's cpu intensive background tasks (plex etc) then maybe not.
> 
> The difference in power use and temps is pretty large also.


I know Vcore and VID aren't the same, but Vcore isn't dropping. Actually, 2 of my cores have hit a max of 1.3. Hold on I'll grab a screenshot.


----------



## jdorje

Yeah and your idle temps of 40c are consistent with cstates not working. Next thing to test is different windows power modes. Balanced mode is supposed to work with cstates but test power saver and see if it's different.

If you have a way to watch power use (kill a watt) the difference should be stark. With both C3 and c6/c7 it should be 20w lower on idle.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Yeah and your idle temps of 40c are consistent with cstates not working. Next thing to test is different windows power modes. Balanced mode is supposed to work with cstates but test power saver and see if it's different.
> 
> If you have a way to watch power use (kill a watt) the difference should be stark. With both C3 and c6/c7 it should be 20w lower on idle.


Alright. To be clear: I've set the voltage manually in the bios to 1.25v. As well as DRAM to 1.65v.

Power saver is on now, without voltage dropping down in power saving I'm using roughly 72 watts measured on my Kill-a-watt.

I'm curious as to why the volts are going over what I set in the bios?


----------



## jdorje

I've heard some boards just won't work right with cstates. In that case you probably want to switch to adaptive voltage. Seems like eist is working so with adaptive the voltage (vid in this case) should drop some.

The goal is to have lower idle power use. If you have the kill a watt focus on that.

It's normal for vcore to be higher than vid. I always assumed this was some sort of llc within the fivr. .03v higher is a lot but not unheard of.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I've heard some boards just won't work right with cstates. In that case you probably want to switch to adaptive voltage. Seems like eist is working so with adaptive the voltage (vid in this case) should drop some.
> 
> The goal is to have lower idle power use. If you have the kill a watt focus on that.
> 
> It's normal for vcore to be higher than vid. I always assumed this was some sort of llc within the fivr. .03v higher is a lot but not unheard of.


I don't see an adaptive voltage option in my bios.. then again, I'm pretty lost in that thing. My CPU core voltage has Auto, Manual, and Offset for the options.

So, those cores that are slightly higher in volts aren't anything to worry about?

At any rate, I still need to stabilize my OC so I won't be switching right yet, I was just going to take a break from stress testing and game for a bit.


----------



## jdorje

Auto usually means adaptive. But to get a good oc you'll need adaptive with an offset. That might be your offset mode.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Auto usually means adaptive. But to get a good oc you'll need adaptive with an offset. That might be your offset mode.


That board apparently doesn't have adaptive, only offset.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> That board apparently doesn't have adaptive, only offset.


God I hate this nomenclature. You mean it has adaptive with an offset or fixed with an offset?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> God I hate this nomenclature. You mean it has adaptive with an offset or fixed with an offset?


offset. offset is similar to adaptive - the voltage changes with load. Adaptive will add additional voltage when turbo (OC), but not idle, so you can get the turbo voltage you need without affecting the idle voltage, Offset on the other hand affects idle voltage as well, so you can get either too high of an idle voltage, or too low (and crash).


----------



## fyzzz

I finally got it to pass at 4.9 1h of realbench 16gb ram, it used to fail around 35 min before at the same core voltage.

I tweaked some of the other voltages, put the ram back to stock and lowered the cache to 4.2/1.1v


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I finally got it to pass at 4.9 1h of realbench 16gb ram, it used to fail around 35 min before at the same core voltage.
> 
> I tweaked some of the other voltages, put the ram back to stock and lowered the cache to 4.2/1.1v


The temp is awesome.. delidded chip? which cooling there ?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The temp is awesome.. delidded chip? which cooling there ?


Yes, it is delidded. Custom loop with two thin 240 radiators and 18c ambient.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Thanks for the link, love to see Swiftech come out on top. I have a 220-X and am really happy with it, especially the ability to add an additional 240mm radiator and gpu block.


The swiftech is better than corsairs aio offerings. No denying that. That swiftech is more expensive but does offer more for the money over a regular AIO. That doesn't mean a standard aio cannot cool though.
My h110 is only 1c off from my custon loop with EK block. The gpu heat may be favoring the h110 little but still it is in comparisson with a $600 loop it does well.

Personally, with the very competitive $50 thermalright true spirit 140 coolers out there. I would go air over Aio if was not going to build a full custom loop. A lot of it is preference when the delta is - \+ 3c or less I think.

I like the expansion aspect of the swiftech coolers though.


----------



## Cannonkill

What kind of clocks should I be able to get out of a i5 4690k at 1.35v on a h100i? Because so far I have 4.745 on the core.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> What kind of clocks should I be able to get out of a i5 4690k at 1.35v on a h100i? Because so far I have 4.745 on the core.


75% of 4690ks are within .03v of that figure.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> The swiftech is better than corsairs aio offerings. No denying that. That swiftech is more expensive but does offer more for the money over a regular AIO. That doesn't mean a standard aio cannot cool though.
> My h110 is only 1c off from my custon loop with EK block. The gpu heat may be favoring the h110 little but still it is in comparisson with a $600 loop it does well.
> 
> Personally, with the very competitive $50 thermalright true spirit 140 coolers out there. I would go air over Aio if was not going to build a full custom loop. A lot of it is preference when the delta is - \+ 3c or less I think.
> 
> I like the expansion aspect of the swiftech coolers though.


Yeah I agree, I used to have a Corsair h105, and other than the incredibly loud fans it worked great. I mainly went to the Swiftech because I wanted to add my gpu to the loop.


----------



## CoreyL4

My H105 is awesome. No complaints here. 60-65c during XTU.


----------



## TheADLA

Well my rig is performing as it should. so I'm happy.








I put 2 pictures in here. One showing XTU Score with my old Air Cooler, Scythe Ashura 140mm with IC Diamond 7 Thermal paste (85 degrees) and one with my new AIO Water Cooling Corsair with the standard pre-applied thermal paste (71 degrees). Which raises a question. Do you believe I would gain some
degrees replacing the standard paste on the corsair with the IC Diamond 7 ? I still have some. Would it be worth a try?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Well my rig is performing as it should. so I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put 2 pictures in here. One showing XTU Score with my old Air Cooler, Scythe Ashura 140mm with IC Diamond 7 Thermal paste (85 degrees) and one with my new AIO Water Cooling Corsair with the standard pre-applied thermal paste (71 degrees). Which raises a question. Do you believe I would gain some
> degrees replacing the standard paste on the corsair with the IC Diamond 7 ? I still have some. Would it be worth a try?


I have the H110. It is approximately two months old and I use it with its factory TIM. I have very good results with it! My suggestion (and personal opinion) is to leave it as it is, for at least 6-8 months. You can then try another TIM. I own and have used good thermal compounds from Noctua and Prolimatech. This time I think I will not bother replacing the TIM until I will get *something like this*.

The following might interest you. An example from my 4.7 GHz profile, one of my four o/c profiles all of which I use 24/7, depending from the period.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ambient (room) temperature (during testing) : 18C
Vcore and Cache V, both Adaptive, both 1.2V in the BIOS.


----------



## fyzzz

I think my 980 ti has something to do with the machine check exceptions. I was playing bf4 today with my 4.8/1.31v clock and i would get machine check exception after a little while. But i was trying a custom bios on it today, so i think that's the problem. I'm kinda unhappy with this card so far, i didn't have so many problems when i had my 290.


----------



## jdorje

Had a very strange thing happen today and the only thing I can guess is that changing my uncore ratio resets my uncore voltage to auto, without telling me. Anyone ever heard of this before?


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I have the H110. It is approximately two months old and I use it with its factory TIM. I have very good results with it! My suggestion (and personal opinion) is to leave it as it is, for at least 6-8 months. You can then try another TIM. I own and have used good thermal compounds from Noctua and Prolimatech. This time I think I will not bother replacing the TIM until I will get *something like this*.
> 
> The following might interest you. An example from my 4.7 GHz profile, one of my four o/c profiles all of which I use 24/7, depending from the period.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient (room) temperature (during testing) : 18C
> Vcore and Cache V, both Adaptive, both 1.2V in the BIOS.


Thanks









Looks like yours is a better overclocker than mine. I need 1.290v Vcore for stable 4.7Ghz. The rest though is all on Auto. I am sometimes afraid I blow up my mainboard with this overclock since the max I can enter is 1.299v Vcore. Board wont go above it. However. I see in the Bios that the actual load goes up to 1.320v Vcore. lol. Lets hope I don't blow it up. I tried to get a MSI Z97 Mainboard here in China where I live. I want to stick with MSI but all of them were out of stock everywhere. From the GAMING 3 to the GAMING 9 ACK.







Of course, I could have bought a Z170 Board with a Skylake CPU but that would have been totally pathetic and a waste of money since there is no need to upgrade. The 4790K, especially when overclocked, is still a beast of a CPU for the upcoming years depending on what Intel comes out with next. Only little downside is the memory. I got those beautiful G.Skill Trident X 2400 which are correctly recognized by my Board with X.M.P but it still locks them at 1600, although I have nice low manual timings of 9-8-8 1T.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I think my 980 ti has something to do with the machine check exceptions. I was playing bf4 today with my 4.8/1.31v clock and i would get machine check exception after a little while. But i was trying a custom bios on it today, so i think that's the problem. I'm kinda unhappy with this card so far, i didn't have so many problems when i had my 290.


Well, you could try put your CPU back to stock settings and try then. If you still get those random check exceptions then it might be your graphics card. If not, then its your overclock.


----------



## v1ral

Does anyone have issues with running RealBench 2.34*don't remember the latest version numbers*? I am having issues running it for some reason, specifically the Stress Test portion, I can run the Benchmark thing.

Also is X264 still relevant for stress testing, I have my 4.7Ghz overclock at 1.200 VID with 10 runs on X264.

Settings:
x47 1.200/1.216 VID/ HWInfo
x40 1.150/1.136 VID/HWInfo I don't know why Cache voltages report lower than VID in HWInfo
VCCIN 1.800 VID
XMP 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T
Max Temps 60C

Do these settings seem good/okay?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Does anyone have issues with running RealBench 2.34*don't remember the latest version numbers*? I am having issues running it for some reason, specifically the Stress Test portion, I can run the Benchmark thing.
> 
> Also is X264 still relevant for stress testing, I have my 4.7Ghz overclock at 1.200 VID with 10 runs on X264.
> 
> Settings:
> x47 1.200/1.216 VID/ HWInfo
> x40 1.150/1.136 VID/HWInfo I don't know why Cache voltages report lower than VID in HWInfo
> VCCIN 1.800 VID
> XMP 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T
> Max Temps 60C
> 
> Do these settings seem good/okay?


Latest is 2.43 - I have no problems on Windows 10.

Your VID for the a multiplier of 47 is way to low. It can't be stable. You need 1.24+

It is likely this is why you are having issues with Realbench. What exactly are the symptoms?

.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Latest is 2.43 - I have no problems on Windows 10.
> 
> Your VID for the a multiplier of 47 is way to low. It can't be stable. You need 1.24+
> 
> It is likely this is why you are having issues with Realbench. What exactly are the symptoms?
> 
> .


Shows an error about .exe or something... I tried raising VID to 1.25 and I still get the same error... OCCT works fine though.

Edit"
So you're telling me I need more voltage?

Edit:
So since I couldn't get 1.25 to work with RealBench for 4.7Ghz, I went down x1 on the core. Trying to run it all the way down to x44 I still get the errors.


----------



## jdorje

It's not that you need more voltage, it's that [email protected] would be an amazingly good chip and he assumes you made a mistake. It's not unheard of though. If it's stable then it's a good overclock.

I've never really bothered with realbench. Mostly I use x264 with a bit of p95.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> It's not that you need more voltage, it's that [email protected] would be an amazingly good chip and he assumes you made a mistake. It's not unheard of though. If it's stable then it's a good overclock.
> 
> I've never really bothered with realbench. Mostly I use x264 with a bit of p95.


I have gone down to 1.25 for x44 and still nothing, what I notice though is I can use 4-8 Gig of memory 16 gigs throws the errors...
Is my Ram just not working?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I have gone down to 1.25 for x44 and still nothing, what I notice though is I can use 4-8 Gig of memory 16 gigs throws the errors...
> Is my Ram just not working?


You have 16GB of memory. The OS needs a 1-2GB minimum to run. So you have 14 or so GB free. When you tell realbench to use 16GB, it will fail because you only have 14 or so free.

It would really help if you posted exactly what the errors say. If you ask for too much memory, it should display that you don't have enough at the bottom of the Real bench window.
.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like yours is a better overclocker than mine. I need 1.290v Vcore for stable 4.7Ghz. The rest though is all on Auto. I am sometimes afraid I blow up my mainboard with this overclock since the max I can enter is 1.299v Vcore. Board wont go above it. However. I see in the Bios that the actual load goes up to 1.320v Vcore. lol. Lets hope I don't blow it up. I tried to get a MSI Z97 Mainboard here in China where I live. I want to stick with MSI but all of them were out of stock everywhere. From the GAMING 3 to the GAMING 9 ACK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I could have bought a Z170 Board with a Skylake CPU but that would have been totally pathetic and a waste of money since there is no need to upgrade. The 4790K, especially when overclocked, is still a beast of a CPU for the upcoming years depending on what Intel comes out with next. Only little downside is the memory. I got those beautiful G.Skill Trident X 2400 which are correctly recognized by my Board with X.M.P but it still locks them at 1600, although I have nice low manual timings of 9-8-8 1T.


You are welcome, and thank you, as well!

The only reason I posted my results was because your temperatures with your new AIO seemed a bit high to me. Of course, I do not know your ambient temperature during your tests, neither if your system's fans, all of them, were running at their full speed. I run two tests under the exact same settings, and you can observe the 3 degrees Celsius difference when my CPU cooler's fans spun approx. 1000 RPM lower. If it is not a big deal for you, at some point in time, run the x264 version 2 using HWiNFO64 - in which all voltages + temps will be clearly visible, and state your ambient temp, too.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> You are welcome, and thank you, as well!
> 
> The only reason I posted my results was because your temperatures with your new AIO seemed a bit high to me. Of course, I do not know your ambient temperature during your tests, neither if your system's fans, all of them, were running at their full speed. I run two tests under the exact same settings, and you can observe the 3 degrees Celsius difference when my CPU cooler's fans spun approx. 1000 RPM lower. If it is not a big deal for you, at some point in time, run the x264 version 2 using HWiNFO64 - in which all voltages + temps will be clearly visible, and state your ambient temp, too.


Hey, yeah well. I don't have the x264 test yet. where can I find it? The XTU Benchmark puts a lot of stress on the CPU though. I did run AIDA 64 stress test for a couple of minutes (Ambient Temp around 20 degrees). And although I had a spark of 70 degrees, no idea where that came from, temps seems to be fine (Don't forget, I have to put more Vcore into my Chip than you do for 4.7 Ghz) . As you can see, I have connected my H110 Fans to the mainboard directly (PWM) since I dont have a second USB Header so I cannot use the Link software. I have 2 H110 Fans connected to CPU 1 and 2 on the mainboard. I have 2 Noctua PWM 12 cm fans as case fans (PWM controlled by mainboard) plus another front original Fractal Design fan (3 pin only). All my fans are set in the Bios to go at max once temperatures reaches 60 degrees (maybe that's why the 70 degrees spike).







I'm still afraid I'm gonna blow my mainboard up with those voltages. As you can see, the package on HWInfo reaches 1.320v max. My board clocks out at manual 1.299v. I hope it can take it though.







Guess I'm gonna find out what "Military Class 4" is all about


----------



## reptileexperts

Ok, so I just switched coolers from a 120mm radiator corsair to a 240mm Swiftech H220 x2 Prestige (Noise Blocker eLoop Fans). I can sustain 4.9 ghz on 1.299 V at the current moment, and my max temps under xtu bench mark hit 76. There is definitely thermal headroom, should get greater once I add my case fans back to normal amounts and the thermal paste settles. . . Question is this.

I can post at 5.0ghz with 1.315 v and finish a benchmark in firestrike extreme / ultra - however, if I try and run Cinebench / realbench tests, it crashes with the low voltage error. I have not attempted to push my vCore past the 1.32 limit after reading some of the voltage limits that folks hit, and wanting to ensure the longevity of my processor. . . How dangerous is it to approach the 1.35V mark in regards to the life span of the devils canyon? Has any more information surfaced regarding this. @ 1.35 I should have no issues being stable at 5.0 ghz, but it just feels like a high voltage.

This, of course, would not be my 24/7 clocks - those are reserved for 4.7ghz @ 1.21V which maxes around 61 C under extreme stress (encoding in handbrake).

Thoughts?


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> Ok, so I just switched coolers from a 120mm radiator corsair to a 240mm Swiftech H220 x2 Prestige (Noise Blocker eLoop Fans). I can sustain 4.9 ghz on 1.299 V at the current moment, and my max temps under xtu bench mark hit 76. There is definitely thermal headroom, should get greater once I add my case fans back to normal amounts and the thermal paste settles. . . Question is this.
> 
> I can post at 5.0ghz with 1.315 v and finish a benchmark in firestrike extreme / ultra - however, if I try and run Cinebench / realbench tests, it crashes with the low voltage error. I have not attempted to push my vCore past the 1.32 limit after reading some of the voltage limits that folks hit, and wanting to ensure the longevity of my processor. . . How dangerous is it to approach the 1.35V mark in regards to the life span of the devils canyon? Has any more information surfaced regarding this. @ 1.35 I should have no issues being stable at 5.0 ghz, but it just feels like a high voltage.
> 
> This, of course, would not be my 24/7 clocks - those are reserved for 4.7ghz @ 1.21V which maxes around 61 C under extreme stress (encoding in handbrake).
> 
> Thoughts?


You got a Z97 Board, so you are pretty good to go up to the 1.4v something voltage if you cooling does allow it. You got 4.9 @ 1.299 which is is as I would say awesome. I got 4.7 @ 1.290 .
Regarding your question. The Devil's Canyon wont bother much about 1.35v as long as you keep its head cool







Correct me if I'm wrong. I'm still in training


----------



## reptileexperts

not worried so much about immediate issues, more so long term. High temps controlled, you still have to worry about the longevity of the chip itself at high voltages.


----------



## fyzzz

Yep, as i thought there was nothing wrong with my 4.8/1.31v clock, i have my 290 installed now and everything is working flawlessly, no bsods. I even had the ram at 2200mhz when i was playing bf4, but time will tell.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> Ok, so I just switched coolers from a 120mm radiator corsair to a 240mm Swiftech H220 x2 Prestige (Noise Blocker eLoop Fans). *I can sustain 4.9 ghz on 1.299 V* at the current moment, and my max temps under xtu bench mark hit 76. There is definitely thermal headroom, should get greater once I add my case fans back to normal amounts and the thermal paste settles. . . Question is this.
> 
> *I can post at 5.0ghz with 1.315 v* and finish a benchmark in firestrike extreme / ultra - however, *if I try and run Cinebench / realbench tests, it crashes with the low voltage error*. I have not attempted to push my vCore past *the 1.32 limit after reading some of the voltage limits that folks hit,* and wanting to ensure the longevity of my processor. . . How dangerous is it to approach the 1.35V mark in regards to the life span of the devils canyon? Has any more information surfaced regarding this. @ 1.35 I should have no issues being stable at 5.0 ghz, but it just feels like a high voltage.
> 
> This, of course, would not be my 24/7 clocks - those are reserved for 4.7ghz @ 1.21V which maxes around 61 C under extreme stress (encoding in handbrake).
> 
> Thoughts?


You may have a voltage wall after 4.9GHz, it takes mine @ 4.9 1.35v to complete IBT AVX at Very High, the same for 2 hours of RealBench...

Second, more vCore son, more vCore!... In order for my Delidded 4790K to pass IBT AVX @ 5GHZ it takes 1.498 vCore! (on a Maximus VII Formula) ... Of coarse I don't run this all the time or for any great amount of time, just to pass certain benchies and stability tests...

Next, who says there is a 1.32 vCore limit? If you're trying to go 5GHz stable, you may just hit that voltage wall that I've hit... It will probably take more than 1.35 vCore, to be stable, on any stress or benchie ...

Enjoy the damn thing, don't worry about short term higher vCore, within reason, of coarse...


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Hey, yeah well. I don't have the x264 test yet. where can I find it? The XTU Benchmark puts a lot of stress on the CPU though. I did run AIDA 64 stress test for a couple of minutes (Ambient Temp around 20 degrees). And although I had a spark of 70 degrees, no idea where that came from, temps seems to be fine (Don't forget, I have to put more Vcore into my Chip than you do for 4.7 Ghz) . As you can see, I have connected my H110 Fans to the mainboard directly (PWM) since I dont have a second USB Header so I cannot use the Link software. I have 2 H110 Fans connected to CPU 1 and 2 on the mainboard. I have 2 Noctua PWM 12 cm fans as case fans (PWM controlled by mainboard) plus another front original Fractal Design fan (3 pin only). All my fans are set in the Bios to go at max once temperatures reaches 60 degrees (maybe that's why the 70 degrees spike).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still afraid I'm gonna blow my mainboard up with those voltages. As you can see, the package on HWInfo reaches 1.320v max. My board clocks out at manual 1.299v. I hope it can take it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'm gonna find out what "Military Class 4" is all about


Thanks for participating, always nice to exchange experience. The x264 V2.06 can be found on the first post of the Skylake thread. I always use it with the latest binaries.
I cannot see your version of AIDA64 + there's a new version of HWiNFO64 - always best to get the latest beta of this tool. Sorry, I might have missed it: are you using your AIO's factory (Corsair) fans?

My effort:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ambient (room) temperature = 18C
Corsair's factory TIM

Another o/c profile:
x48, Adaptive VCore = 1.290V, in the BIOS.
Cache x44, Adaptive Cache V = 1.240V, in the BIOS.





Thank you.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> You have 16GB of memory. The OS needs a 1-2GB minimum to run. So you have 14 or so GB free. When you tell realbench to use 16GB, it will fail because you only have 14 or so free.
> 
> It would really help if you posted exactly what the errors say. If you ask for too much memory, it should display that you don't have enough at the bottom of the Real bench window.
> .


This is what's happening up till 8Gbs memory, when I ask for 16Gb it says not enough memory, change pagefile size etc....

I brought this up cause of previous versions working....


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> You may have a voltage wall after 4.9GHz, it takes mine @ 4.9 1.35v to complete IBT AVX at Very High, the same for 2 hours of RealBench...
> 
> Second, more vCore son, more vCore!... In order for my Delidded 4790K to pass IBT AVX @ 5GHZ it takes 1.498 vCore! (on a Maximus VII Formula) ... Of coarse I don't run this all the time or for any great amount of time, just to pass certain benchies and stability tests...
> 
> Next, who says there is a 1.32 vCore limit? If you're trying to go 5GHz stable, you may just hit that voltage wall that I've hit... It will probably take more than 1.35 vCore, to be stable, on any stress or benchie ...
> 
> Enjoy the damn thing, don't worry about short term higher vCore, within reason, of coarse...


Am enjoying it ;-) but do enter the territory of higher voltages with caution. Lots of fail safes in place, but still . . . guess I'll push 1.35 @ 5.0ghz tonight and see where we go.


----------



## Jflisk

Put this here as a place holder the I7-4970K. Thats in the box waiting for its mobo. What's a good voltage and timings for 4.5 GHZ. I have a custom water cooler and Asus Sabertooth Mark 1. Doing away with the FX9590 and Sabertooth.


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I'm really starting to get annoyed by the random machine check exception bsods i have. It is by far the most common bsod when i test 4.9-5.0. I have been stable at 4.8/1.31v for weeks, lot's testing and hours of bf4, no problem, but today i got a 'machine check exception' bsod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can't really locate the problem, i have tested lot's of configurations.


Look up windbg should show up with debugging tools for windows - Grab the symbols also . Run it should help you debug your problem at least put you in the right direction.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Look up windbg should show up with debugging tools for windows - Grab the symbols also . Run it should help you debug your problem at least put you in the right direction.


Will remember that if i get any problems in the future, but i haven't had any bsods after i switched back to my 290.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Thanks for participating, always nice to exchange experience. The x264 V2.06 can be found on the first post of the Skylake thread. I always use it with the latest binaries.
> I cannot see your version of AIDA64 + there's a new version of HWiNFO64 - always best to get the latest beta of this tool. Sorry, I might have missed it: are you using your AIO's factory (Corsair) fans?
> 
> My effort:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient (room) temperature = 18C
> Corsair's factory TIM
> 
> Another o/c profile:
> x48, Adaptive VCore = 1.290V, in the BIOS.
> Cache x44, Adaptive Cache V = 1.240V, in the BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


My AIDA64 Extreme version is 5.0. Yeah, I'm using the Corsair fans (2x 140mm PWM).


----------



## jdorje

Raising dram or sa sometimes helps with my machine bsods. But I get them interchangeably with clock and sometimes it's just vcore.

One theory I have is that not enough input voltage can lead to any voltage falling, which sometimes gives machine.


----------



## blackhole2013

me 4.8 1.35 for over a year hits 80c in aida64 for over a year no problems at all 32gb ddr3 2400


----------



## reptileexperts

So I did some playing last night and this is what I learned.

49x Multiplier @ 1.299 volts is pretty stable for gaming and most benches, not for encoding
up the v-core to 1.315 and we're cruising in encoding (encoded a 2 hour 1080p video file into an MP4 from MKV as my test bench, temps maxed at 81)

50x Multipler @ 1.32 v posts, runs games, and gaming benchmarks (Firestrike Ultra / extreme) try to run cinebench it crashes half way through

OK up the vcore to 1.35v make it half way through cinebench and it crashes (temps never exceed 80) voltage error

OK 49x multi 102.05 on BCKL to get 5.002ghz @ 1.355 v

Finishes bench mark, and then crashes. Stable elsewhere.

Downclocked ram from 2400 CL 9 to CL 11 stock timings @ 1866 mhz - downclocked uncore from 46x to 42x with a drop in voltage from 1.2 to 1.15v
Repeated.

Crashed when cinebench started.

Back to 49x, 2133 mhz ram @ 9, 10, 10, 27 @ 46 uncore 1.225 v and 1.315v on core and things are back to perfect.

After 3 more hours of tinkering, this looks to be the best my chip can handle aside from using 5.0 only for gaming benchmarks (xtu makes it half through the bench then crashes. XS bench completes)

Any further suggestions to break that 5.0 barrier? 49 @ 101.5 BCKL is stable at 1.35 volts FWIW. Temperatures are not even close to being an issue. I haven't crossed 85 in any of the testing at 1.35v, but I did not want to push it past this.

Should I adjust the initial input voltage from 1.85v? should I set an eventual input voltage instead of auto it?

So close I can taste being stable at 5 guys!


----------



## jdorje

What's your input voltage? At the 1.35v+ level a fair amount may be needed.


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> What's your input voltage? At the 1.35v+ level a fair amount may be needed.


1.85 for eventual and initial


----------



## jdorje

I need at least 2.05 for my [email protected] profile.

Sa and dram voltages also had to be raised.


----------



## bucdan

Sorry to go off topic from the current conversation, but quick question! For long term gaming computer, think 5 years, a 4790k or a 4690k? Been seeing benchmarks for those two and they are pretty much neck to neck for video games, production is another story, but that's not the point! Yes, it will be OCed to whatever I can reasonably get it to. I'm coming from a G3258 @ 4.4 Ghz. I realize the $100 price difference, and that the 4690k goes on sale more often, but that's okay.

Thanks!


----------



## jdorje

4790k is around $300 at jet. It's been lower but may not drop again.

Either is fine for you. 4790k ocs 100-200 mhz (2-5%) higher. Hyperthreading makes zero difference in average fps in every game. It will give a boost to min fps. The larger 4790k cache can help in a few games, maybe. Worth $75 for gaming? Not really.


----------



## new boy

Just finished my custom loop, and I delided my 4790k for good measure too.

I thought I'd see what it can do.

4.8Ghz



4.9GHz



The 4.8Ghz is incredible!

The 4.9 is good, but its hard to sell it to myself considering the extra voltage over the 4.8GHz overclock TBH

I had a quick go at 5GHz. I tried up to 1.38v, but that crashed after about 12 mins of realbench, so probably need 1.4v+ to be stable I think.

Oh, and this was me getting 4.9GHz pre-delid on air with what were considerably (~5c) cooler ambient temps.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *new boy*
> 
> Just finished my custom loop, and I delided my 4790k for good measure too.
> 
> I thought I'd see what it can do.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 4.9GHz
> 
> 
> 
> The 4.8Ghz is incredible!
> 
> The 4.9 is good, but its hard to sell it to myself considering the extra voltage over the 4.8GHz overclock TBH
> 
> 
> 
> *I had a quick go at 5GHz. I tried up to 1.38v, but that crashed after about 12 mins of realbench, so probably need 1.4v+ to be stable I think.
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and this was me getting 4.9GHz pre-delid on air with what were considerably (~5c) cooler ambient temps.


You may be surprised... After 4.9, my delidded 4790K, hit a voltage wall.... It took 4.98vCore to pass IBT on Very High. The same for 2 hours of RealBench...


----------



## cephelix

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> So I did some playing last night and this is what I learned.
> 
> 49x Multiplier @ 1.299 volts is pretty stable for gaming and most benches, not for encoding
> up the v-core to 1.315 and we're cruising in encoding (encoded a 2 hour 1080p video file into an MP4 from MKV as my test bench, temps maxed at 81)
> 
> 50x Multipler @ 1.32 v posts, runs games, and gaming benchmarks (Firestrike Ultra / extreme) try to run cinebench it crashes half way through
> 
> OK up the vcore to 1.35v make it half way through cinebench and it crashes (temps never exceed 80) voltage error
> 
> OK 49x multi 102.05 on BCKL to get 5.002ghz @ 1.355 v
> 
> Finishes bench mark, and then crashes. Stable elsewhere.
> 
> Downclocked ram from 2400 CL 9 to CL 11 stock timings @ 1866 mhz - downclocked uncore from 46x to 42x with a drop in voltage from 1.2 to 1.15v
> Repeated.
> 
> Crashed when cinebench started.
> 
> Back to 49x, 2133 mhz ram @ 9, 10, 10, 27 @ 46 uncore 1.225 v and 1.315v on core and things are back to perfect.
> 
> After 3 more hours of tinkering, this looks to be the best my chip can handle aside from using 5.0 only for gaming benchmarks (xtu makes it half through the bench then crashes. XS bench completes)
> 
> Any further suggestions to break that 5.0 barrier? 49 @ 101.5 BCKL is stable at 1.35 volts FWIW. Temperatures are not even close to being an issue. I haven't crossed 85 in any of the testing at 1.35v, but I did not want to push it past this.
> 
> Should I adjust the initial input voltage from 1.85v? should I set an eventual input voltage instead of auto it?
> 
> So close I can taste being stable at 5 guys!






Those are insanely good voltages and temps! All I got at 1.32v was 4.7.....


----------



## aerotracks

My good old 4790k underwent liquid metal treatment below the lid today, quick check, still works









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160202-002052m9sbk.png


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> My good old 4790k underwent liquid metal treatment below the lid today, quick check, still works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*


Nice









Here is a 1 hour run of Aida64 with my old exhaust fan:


Spoiler: Aida64 run









And here is 10 passes of realbench, with a 4 pass warmup not shown, with the new exhaust fan:


Spoiler: Realbench









Both of those are x47 multi with 1.250 vcore, all else is auto.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> Sorry to go off topic from the current conversation, but quick question! For long term gaming computer, think 5 years, a 4790k or a 4690k? Been seeing benchmarks for those two and they are pretty much neck to neck for video games, production is another story, but that's not the point! Yes, it will be OCed to whatever I can reasonably get it to. I'm coming from a G3258 @ 4.4 Ghz. I realize the $100 price difference, and that the 4690k goes on sale more often, but that's okay.
> 
> Thanks!


I'd seriously look at skylake, at least price out the difference. if nothing else the extra PCIe lanes for storage are worth it. I think storage speeds improvements are going to move very fast in the next few years.

Yes, storage speeds won't directly affect gaming but I'll take 25GB/sec for M.2 PCIe 4x SSDs vs 6 GB/sec (SATA III) or 10GB/sec for the enhanced Z97 M.2.

Consider availability of replacement MoBo's and memory. I recently gave up on building an ivy bridge system because the MoBo selection was so poor and over priced. in 3 to 4 years, finding a great Z97 MoBo might be just as challenging.

Also, I would hope that in the next 5 years the game developers learn how to multi-thread their games more effectively.

Good luck, not sure there is a "right" answer to this.


----------



## GeneO

Finding a good Z97 board is challenging to near impossible right now!


----------



## andreluiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> My good old 4790k underwent liquid metal treatment below the lid today, quick check, still works


How did you do this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Finding a good Z97 board is challenging to near impossible right now!


Any Z97 board will be better than a z170 bugslake board (memory issues, ACPI issues, C-states issues...)


----------



## Tekmo88

Hi too all users here on topic, I have a question about software. My Specs,

4690k
Ga-z97x UD3H BK F8
G.Skill 8Gb DDR3-1600
980Ti G1
Is it OK to use the easytune software to OC? I never used this an from a few Google Search I'm getting mixed reviews that's not helping any. Thanks for any info you might have.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> My good old 4790k underwent liquid metal treatment below the lid today, quick check, still works


As usual, awesome results man!


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekmo88*
> 
> Hi too all users here on topic, I have a question about software. My Specs,
> 
> 4690k
> Ga-z97x UD3H BK F8
> G.Skill 8Gb DDR3-1600
> 980Ti G1
> Is it OK to use the easytune software to OC? I never used this an from a few Google Search I'm getting mixed reviews that's not helping any. Thanks for any info you might have.


Generally, it seems that overclocking via the BIOS is a better way to go


----------



## Tekmo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Generally, it seems that overclocking via the BIOS is a better way to go


That's how I been doing it, I was just curious about gigabytes software.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Finding a good Z97 board is challenging to near impossible right now!


I was about to take that personally, but then I noticed my board is out of stock








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekmo88*
> 
> That's how I been doing it, I was just curious about gigabytes software.


I would avoid easytune. Not sure about the UD3H, but on myGigabyte Z97X Gaming 5 easy tune was very aggressive setting the voltages too high.

Here is a thread dedicated to Gigabyte Z97X : http://www.overclock.net/t/1487772/gigabyte-z97x-discussion-help-and-owners-club-soc-and-gaming-editions-also-included/0_30 which may help with Gigabyte-specific questions.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a *1 hour run of Aida64 with my old exhaust fan*:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Aida64 run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is *10 passes of realbench, with a 4 pass warmup not shown, with the new exhaust fan:
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Realbench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of those are x47 multi with 1.250 vcore, all else is auto.


If you're comparing the two different exhaust Fans, why did you use two different programs to do it? That's hardly a fair comparison... Using the same program, the same settings and the same amount of time / repetitions, would have been a true comparison...

For your own benefit, you should use the same programs in these situations...


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> I'd seriously look at skylake, at least price out the difference. if nothing else the extra PCIe lanes for storage are worth it. I think storage speeds improvements are going to move very fast in the next few years.
> 
> Yes, storage speeds won't directly affect gaming but I'll take 25GB/sec for M.2 PCIe 4x SSDs vs 6 GB/sec (SATA III) or 10GB/sec for the enhanced Z97 M.2.
> 
> Consider availability of replacement MoBo's and memory. I recently gave up on building an ivy bridge system because the MoBo selection was so poor and over priced. in 3 to 4 years, finding a great Z97 MoBo might be just as challenging.
> 
> Also, I would hope that in the next 5 years the game developers learn how to multi-thread their games more effectively.
> 
> Good luck, not sure there is a "right" answer to this.


I'm already currently on a AsRock Z97E-ITX. Not as if I were looking for a new build, merely a CPU upgrade. I had this system built a while ago, not looking to dump it already for another whole revamp, maybe you interpreted my question wrong. That's why I asked for a cpu comparison for 4-5 years.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekmo88*
> 
> Hi too all users here on topic, I have a question about software. My Specs,
> 
> 4690k
> Ga-z97x UD3H BK F8
> G.Skill 8Gb DDR3-1600
> 980Ti G1
> Is it OK to use the easytune software to OC? I never used this an from a few Google Search I'm getting mixed reviews that's not helping any. Thanks for any info you might have.


The reason to not use whatever manufacturer OC program is, these programs over-volt everything... The auto tune programs are quite aggressive where they don't need to be... Not very cool, including the temps... You'd get a much more efficient OC by reading some guides, getting some help here or even other OC web-sites (are there any others?), and using BIOS (UEFI) and making small, incremental, adjustments, as you go along your OC journey...









Good Luck and have fun!


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> If you're comparing the two different exhaust Fans, why did you use two different programs to do it? That's hardly a fair comparison... Using the same program, the same settings and the same amount of time / repetitions, would have been a true comparison...
> 
> For your own benefit, you should use the same programs in these situations...


Ha wow awesome go me, I thought I uploaded the images from the run of aida64 with the new fan too!I do have them. FAIL.

Thanks for pointing that out, will fix when home.

Trust me, I know better


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Ha wow awesome go me, I thought I uploaded the images from the run of aida64 with the new fan too!I do have them. FAIL.
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out, will fix when home.
> 
> Trust me, I know better


Yup, I was wondering?????









I bet that was your first mistake, ever!


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Yup, I was wondering?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet that was your first mistake, ever!












eeehhh... not going there lol


----------



## Tekmo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> The reason to not use whatever manufacturer OC program is, these programs over-volt everything... The auto tune programs are quite aggressive where they don't need to be... Not very cool, including the temps... You'd get a much more efficient OC by reading some guides, getting some help here or even other OC web-sites (are there any others?), and using BIOS (UEFI) and making small, incremental, adjustments, as you go along your OC journey...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck and have fun!


I have a stable OC I was just curious on the software since I never used it. The only gigabyte software I used was OC guru an that sucked wouldn't work half the time. Thanks for the info on the software though, By the way I have a stable OC 4.6 1.286v 6hours aida64 temps 74c Max.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekmo88*
> 
> I have a stable OC I was just curious on the software since I never used it. The only gigabyte software I used was OC guru an that sucked wouldn't work half the time. Thanks for the info on the software though, By the way I have a stable OC 4.6 1.286v 6hours aida64 temps 74c Max.


Nice. You should fill out your sig rig too btw.









What cooler are you using?


----------



## Tekmo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Nice. You should fill out your sig rig too btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cooler are you using?


I have a Gammaxx 400 cooler my previous was a swiftech h240, It caused me alot of problems. I did my rig awhile back... I guess I need to do it again.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekmo88*
> 
> I have a Gammaxx 400 cooler my previous was a swiftech h240, It caused me alot of problems. I did my rig awhile back... I guess I need to do it again.


Yeah it wasn't showing up. I'll have to go look that up though, I'm not familiar with that cooler


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andreluiz*
> 
> How did you do this?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide

I wrote up the delidding of both my chips, using the most modern methods (they've evolved a fair bit over time):

http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide/29620


----------



## maddangerous

soo...

blue screen 0x00000124 Whea_uncorrectable_error

That's a machine check right?


----------



## GeneO

One of many


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> One of many


I'm running through again, haven't seen it yet. Is it possible it was just a fluke?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> As usual, awesome results man!


Thanks man, nice to see you around









Some more results, I dropped it down a notch.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160203-030745eoyek.png

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160203-020708slxsj.png


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> I'm running through again, haven't seen it yet. Is it possible it was just a fluke?


No such thing as flukes









.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> No such thing as flukes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Darn. I was hopeful.

Well, it happened last at about 30 minutes, it's now been 1 hr 20 minutes and still going.


----------



## GeneO

Well hopefully it will be a small tweak since it is not occurring very often. Good luck!


----------



## jdorje

124 is whea, 09c is machine. Not the same thing at all.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Well hopefully it will be a small tweak since it is not occurring very often. Good luck!


3 hours and it hasn't happened, what kind of tweak would I be looking at?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 124 is whea, 09c is machine. Not the same thing at all.


Thought there was something listed on the page I looked at about a machine code under that listing, I'll try to find it again. Probably misread it.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekmo88*
> 
> I have a Gammaxx 400 cooler *my previous was a swiftech h240, It caused me alot of problems.* I did my rig awhile back... I guess I need to do it again.


I had a Swiftech h220,. I really liked it!







I changed everything, and went full blown custom loop









What type of problems did you have with your H240?

If mounted correctly, the Swiftech should give you lower temps, than your current air cooler, and a good shot at higher OC,s...


----------



## jdorje

Full haswell BSOD list is as follows:

101 - CLOCK_INTERRUPT_TIMEOUT - add more vcore
124 - WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR - add more vcore
09c - MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION - add more vcore
Any page that says otherwise or lists other possible bsod codes is probably outdated.

(Yeah sometimes it's input voltage, or rarely uncore. And adding SA/IOD/IOA/DRAM voltages can help stabilize in place of more core voltage.)


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Full haswell BSOD list is as follows:
> 
> 101 - CLOCK_INTERRUPT_TIMEOUT - add more vcore
> 124 - WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR - add more vcore
> 09c - MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION - add more vcore
> Any page that says otherwise or lists other possible bsod codes is probably outdated.
> 
> (Yeah sometimes it's input voltage, or rarely uncore. And adding SA/IOD/IOA/DRAM voltages can help stabilize in place of more core voltage.)


This has been noted, but how do we narrow things down?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> I had a Swiftech h220,. I really liked it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed everything, and went full blown custom loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What type of problems did you have with your H240?
> 
> If mounted correctly, the Swiftech should give you lower temps, than your current air cooler, and a good shot at higher OC,s...


lucky you.my impeller started making horrendous noises even after switching to the newer impeller. When i was in window it wasn't a problem since i turned the pump speed down but in bios..it went full bore and was annoying. Can't argue with the temps it gave though...


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 124 is whea, 09c is machine. Not the same thing at all.


They are not that different, from Microsoft reference on machine check 09c:
Quote:


> Remarks
> 
> In Windows Vista and later operating systems, this bug check (occurs only in the following circumstances.
> 
> WHEA is not fully initialized.
> All processors that rendezvous have no errors in their registers.
> 
> For other circumstances, this bug check has been replaced with bug Check 0x124: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR in Windows Vista and later operating systems.
> 
> For more information about Machine Check Architecture (MCA), see the Intel or AMD Web sites.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> 3 hours and it hasn't happened, what kind of tweak would I be looking at?
> Thought there was something listed on the page I looked at about a machine code under that listing, I'll try to find it again. Probably misread it.


memory or vcore voltages of course


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> This has been noted, but how do we narrow things down?


Trial and error


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> memory or vcore voltages of course


Ah ok. Most likely vcore I would guess, as memory hasn't been touched. I guess you never know.

I have some results to post as well, hold please.


----------



## maddangerous

OK!





5 hours and 12 minutes, and no error, unlike earlier with a random BSOD. Any thoughts?

THe temps are interesting if you look at the max on the cores, I'm thinking I need to reapply my paste? You won't see it here, but during the run core 1 was at max, 11c hotter than the others, and core 3 was ~7c hotter at times.

FYI I use the asus software for fan control.


----------



## Loladinas

In my experience cores #1 and #2 are always hotter, probably has to do something with where they're physically located on the silicon. Personally I wouldn't worry about 11c if it's just short spikes up to that temp. It shows only a 5c difference in your screenshot and that's pretty good.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> This has been noted, but how do we narrow things down?


As far as I can tell the BSOD code is of no use in narrowing it. Maybe MACHINE is more likely to be system agent or IMC related and WHEA is more likely to be uncore related, but maybe not. My g3258 has never given me any bsod other than WHEA.

Darkwizzie's recommended method is to change settings and time how long it takes to crash for ~5 tries and based on that you can guess which setting is helpful. Pretty absurdly time consuming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> They are not that different, from Microsoft reference on machine check 09c:


Yeah fair point. The three oc-related bsod's seem to be interchangeable on haswell. I guess I was just being pedantic.


----------



## Jflisk

I am looking for a base for stress temperatures on the I7-4970K with custom water cooling . I am using AIDA 64 stress test and getting 64C max . Gaming no problem under 40C a all times. Just trying to get an idea of fully stressed temp. I am OC to 4.4 GHZ - Thanks In advance


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> I am looking for a base for stress temperatures on the I7-4970K with custom water cooling . I am using AIDA 64 stress test and getting 64C max . Gaming no problem under 40C a all times. Just trying to get an idea of fully stressed temp. I am OC to 4.4 GHZ - Thanks In advance


Hi, sorry I do not fully understand you - non native English speaker here. You mean you want someone to run AIDA64 stress test at 4.4 GHz and post his results? Which stress tests in AIDA? All those it has at its defaults? If so, how much time you want the test run? And how much is the VCore you have set in the BIOS, for 4.4 GHz?


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hi, sorry I do not fully understand you - non native English speaker here. You mean you want someone to run AIDA64 stress test at 4.4 GHz and post his results? Which stress tests in AIDA? All those it has at its defaults? If so, how much time you want the test run? And how much is the VCore you have set in the BIOS, for 4.4 GHz?


Yes I am trying to get an idea of what others are getting in temps. When running AIDA64 System stability test - Stress CPU -Stress FCU . VCORE is at 1.25 and 4.4 GHZ . Thanks


----------



## v1ral

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







How does this look?
x48 VID 1.310
x40 VID 1.200
VCCIN 1.900
1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 2t 1.5 volts
Max temps HWInfo 68c


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Yes I am trying to get an idea of what others are getting in temps. When running AIDA64 System stability test - Stress CPU -Stress FCU . VCORE is at 1.25 and 4.4 GHZ . Thanks


Okay, so:
4.4 GHz
VCore = 1.25V
Cache = ? GHz
Cache Voltage = ?
CPU Input Voltage = ?

How much you set the above values in your BIOS?

I will run it for you for 10 minutes, just CPU and FPU stress test.

Is that all right?


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay, so:
> 4.4 GHz
> VCore = 1.25V
> Cache = ? GHz
> Cache Voltage = ?
> CPU Input Voltage = ?
> 
> How much you set the above values in your BIOS?
> 
> I will run it for you for 10 minutes, just CPU and FPU stress test.
> 
> Is that all right?


I would greatly appreciate it .
4.4 GHz
VCore = 1.25V
Cache = N/A
Cache Voltage = 1.151
CPU Input Voltage = N/A


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> I would greatly appreciate it .
> 4.4 GHz
> VCore = 1.25V
> Cache = N/A
> Cache Voltage = 1.151
> CPU Input Voltage = N/A


Okay, AIDA 10 minutes. I don't know how much it will help you, a few details though:

Ambient (room) temp = 18.5C
Corsair H110 - factory (pre-applied) TIM
The rest of my system is fully shown in my sig_rig



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay, AIDA 10 minutes. I don't know how much it will help you, a few details though:
> 
> Ambient (room) temp = 18.5C
> Corsair H110 - factory (pre-applied) TIM
> The rest of my system is fully shown in my sig_rig
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can you post the pics any other way . I cant see them they are so small. Thanks


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> Can you post the pics any other way . I cant see them they are so small. Thanks


To see my screenshot full screen click on it, then click on "Original" and it will open in a new tab in your browser. Then your cursor will turn into a magnifying glass and you can Zoom in and out and observe it.

Thank you


----------



## Jflisk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> To see my screenshot full screen click on it, then click on "Original" and it will open in a new tab in your browser. Then your cursor will turn into a magnifying glass and you can Zoom in and out and observe it.
> 
> Thank you


Thanks appricitet
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> To see my screenshot full screen click on it, then click on "Original" and it will open in a new tab in your browser. Then your cursor will turn into a magnifying glass and you can Zoom in and out and observe it.
> 
> Thank you


Thanks greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does this look?
> x48 VID 1.310
> x40 VID 1.200
> VCCIN 1.900
> 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 2t 1.5 volts
> Max temps HWInfo 68c


Where should i go from here?
Lower cache voltage then VCCIN?
Lower VID by .001?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Where should i go from here?
> Lower cache voltage then VCCIN?
> Lower VID by .001?


Can/would you go higher with your clocks??


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Can/would you go higher with your clocks??


IS 1.20 ring voltage safe for 24/7?
I did a test with my Cache at 40 and cache voltage at 1.150 and it failed, should I leave my Cache at x40?


----------



## aerotracks

Sure it's not something else? x40 at 1.15V shouldn't fail, most chips do x42-x45 at that voltage.


----------



## QuacK

I believe absolute max is 1.35, but try stay between 1.2 - 1.3 thats what i do for ring voltage


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Sure it's not something else? x40 at 1.15V shouldn't fail, most chips do x42-x45 at that voltage.


Ditto. I am using 1.2v ring for 4.4 GHz, and I bet if I tried I could go lower. I think it might be something else.


----------



## jdorje

Been experimenting with ring the last couple days. Will post some interesting data later.

But 40x at 1.15v is really bad. I can run 40x at 1.05v on an average chip. I used to believe that higher ring would take more vcore but on closer inspection it seems it just needs more input voltage. Maybe higher ring voltage is where using lower (1.6) input voltage helps on dc.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> IS 1.20 ring voltage safe for 24/7?
> I did a test with my Cache at 40 and cache voltage at 1.150 and it failed, should I leave my Cache at x40?


It should be totally safe.stock cache voltage is 1.050v if i'm not mistaken try upping your uncore to 42 if you're not gonna increase your core any more.


----------



## v1ral

I think i need to raise vcore, I fail at run number 21, this is read crom the x264 file thing.
I think instead of 1.310 VID I'll raise it to 1.315 and see what happens.

On a different note, I put Ring at 1.05 x35, and my rig seems snappier, lulz.. Should i start from yhete and wotk my way up OR start with 1.200, I thi k that quite high as well.
My testing consists of X264 v2.06 25 runs and some StarCraft Mulitplayer for a few hours, worthy enough??


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Sure it's not something else? x40 at 1.15V shouldn't fail, most chips do x42-x45 at that voltage.


Are you referring to the Cache ratio, man?

IF so, I'm really surprised! In my system, in all my o/c attempts, I was always setting Cache at 4.4 GHz and Cache V = 1.250V in the BIOS. Recently, after lowering my CPU Input V to 1.55V in the BIOS - from 1.9V and higher - I keep my cache V to 1.2V Adaptive, raising up to 1.216V or more during testing, depending from the O/C profile I use. In all my profiles I have it this way. I have four profiles: x47, x48, x49 on all 4 cores and a per-core o/c x50 x50 x49 x49.

Should I try lowering the Cache V, you think? I strongly believe it will fail...

Also note please, that I am using a negative offset on SA (-0.150) and a 0.03 on both Digital and Analog IO. I followed these Splave's suggestions in order to be able to lower my Vccin at 1.55V.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Are you referring to the Cache ratio, man?
> 
> IF so, I'm really surprised! In my system, in all my o/c attempts, I was always setting Cache at 4.4 GHz and Cache V = 1.250V in the BIOS. Recently, after lowering my CPU Input V to 1.55V in the BIOS - from 1.9V and higher - I keep my cache V to 1.2V Adaptive, raising up to 1.216V or more during testing, depending from the O/C profile I use. In all my profiles I have it this way. I have four profiles: x47, x48, x49 on all 4 cores and a per-core o/c x50 x50 x49 x49.
> 
> Should I try lowering the Cache V, you think? I strongly believe it will fail...
> 
> Also note please, that I am using a negative offset on SA (-0.150) and a 0.03 on both Digital and Analog IO. I followed these Splave's suggestions in order to be able to lower my Vccin at 1.55V.


That's a really low VCCIN voltage. Can you link to Splave's posts about it? I remember reading about this a long time ago, but I had a 4770K so didn't try it. Now, I have a 4790k and would be interested in lowering my 1.85v VCCIN.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> That's a really low VCCIN voltage. Can you link to Splave's posts about it? I remember reading about this a long time ago, but I had a 4770K so didn't try it. Now, I have a 4790k and would be interested in lowering my 1.85v VCCIN.


Hi,

I have not kept a note of the exact post from Splave I have read this suggestion. I just read it, applied it, it worked for me, so all good. However, I just did a quick search and *I found this*. Please note that Splave, from what I recall, was also suggesting lower System Agent by at least -0.1 and DIO / AIO respectively (in order to achieve a low Vccin). Not all chips accept it + I am using the ASRock Z97 OC Formula. You can always try it though, as I will try a lower Cache V, as well.

Good Luck!


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have not kept a note of the exact post from Splave I have read this suggestion. I just read it, applied it, it worked for me, so all good. However, I just did a quick search and *I found this*. Please note that Splave, from what I recall, was also suggesting lower System Agent by at least -0.1 and DIO / AIO respectively (in order to achieve a low Vccin). Not all chips accept it + I am using the ASRock Z97 OC Formula. You can always try it though, as I will try a lower Cache V, as well.
> 
> Good Luck!


Will definitely try this out. +rep!


----------



## LostParticle

I have tried lowering my Cache Voltage on my 4.7 GHz profile. Unfortunately, I had no luck.

Initially, I've set it to 4.4 GHz at 1.150V Override. The x264 V2.06 froze. Then I've set it at 1.160V. Fifty seconds before completing loop 5 I got a BSOD. So, I gave up.

I did not have time to confirm this yet, but I (believe I) can safely assume that lowering the Cache V has no significant effect, and I'll dare to say no real meaning, in my setup. During stress testing at 1.160V my Core Max (HWiNFO64) reached around 52C. I run the same test with my default 1.2V Adaptive Cache, reaching 1.216V during stressing, and my temps remained the same! No screenshots this time, sorry, but when I'll find the time I'll retest this.

So, I will keep my o/c profiles as they are since lowering the Cache voltage presents no real benefit for me.

_(Note: I suppose I could starve it! Setting the Adaptive of this at 1.180V or even 1.170V, for example. No meaning in this)_

Thank you.

PS: @aerotracks, any ideas - comments?


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I have tried lowering my Cache Voltage on my 4.7 GHz profile. Unfortunately, I had no luck.
> 
> Initially, I've set it to 4.4 GHz at 1.150V Override. The x264 V2.06 froze. Then I've set it at 1.160V. Fifty seconds before completing loop 5 I got a BSOD. So, I gave up.
> 
> I did not have time to confirm this yet, but I (believe I) can safely assume that lowering the Cache V has no significant effect, and I'll dare to say no real meaning, in my setup. During stress testing at 1.160V my Core Max (HWiNFO64) reached around 52C. I run the same test with my default 1.2V Adaptive Cache, reaching 1.216V during stressing, and my temps remained the same! No screenshots this time, sorry, but when I'll find the time I'll retest this.
> 
> So, I will keep my o/c profiles as they are since lowering the Cache voltage presents no real benefit for me.
> 
> _(Note: I suppose I could starve it! Setting the Adaptive of this at 1.180V or even 1.170V, for example. No meaning in this)_
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> PS: @aerotracks, any ideas - comments?


What are your bios settings, VCCIN and other stuff?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> What are your bios settings, VCCIN and other stuff?


I'll post them for consistency, even though I must have left a screenshot of this profile, somewhere in this thread.

_ASRock Z97 OC Formula._

Core x47, cache x44

CPU Input V = 1.55V
LLC = Level 1
VCore = 1.2V, Adaptive in the BIOS. Max VCore = 1.264V under the x264 V2.06 test, always with the latest available binaries.
Cache V = 1.2V Adaptive. Max Cache = 1.216V under the same test
System Agent Offset = -0.150V
Digital IO = +0.03
Analog IO = +0.03
DRAM V = 1.6V

RAM:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This is my 24/7 oc profile. I am trying to regularly use my other ones, though.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I'll post them for consistency, even though I must have left a screenshot of this profile, somewhere in this thread.
> 
> _ASRock Z97 OC Formula._
> 
> Core x47, cache x44
> 
> CPU Input V = 1.55V
> LLC = Level 1
> VCore = 1.2V, Adaptive in the BIOS. Max VCore = 1.264V under the x264 V2.06 test, always with the latest available binaries.
> Cache V = 1.2V Adaptive. Max Cache = 1.216V under the same test
> System Agent Offset = -0.150V
> Digital IO = +0.03
> Analog IO = +0.03
> DRAM V = 1.6V
> 
> RAM:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 24/7 oc profile. I am trying to regularly use my other ones, though.


Do you do your stress testing with adaptive??


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Do you do your stress testing with adaptive??


Initially, no. Then I stress with Adaptive, as well.


----------



## owikhan

can i get better then this if yes then please guide
Asus Z97 Pro Gamer board and Gskill Trident x 2666mhz rams 8GB and Corsair H110 cooler









1.252 and 4.7Ghz currently stable


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Initially, no. Then I stress with Adaptive, as well.


Just wondering if that is prime 95 stable? By that I mean v28.7 1344/1344 FFT with high memory (> 10 GB) for an hour or more. I can get stable OC on x264 for fairly low vid and vccin but have to have at least 550mv abovr vcore on vccin for 4.7 stable on p95.

Might try this if it is prime stable.


----------



## jdorje

I find it much easier to pass an hour of p95 than an overnight loop of x264.

And I need 1.25V uncore for 44x on my 4690k. Uncore voltage has no effect on power use or temps. Presumably uncore multiplier has a small effect as it increases core usage level.

Maybe the reason many 4690ks are binned lower is mostly the uncore? I have trouble reaching 4.4 ghz on my i5 but this would be a standard level on a 4790k.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Just wondering if that is prime 95 stable? By that I mean v28.7 1344/1344 FFT with high memory (> 10 GB) for an hour or more. I can get stable OC on x264 for fairly low vid and vccin but have to have at least 550mv abovr vcore on vccin for 4.7 stable on p95.
> 
> Might try this if it is prime stable.


Oh, no need to wonder! Just test it yourself, in your system!









I never use Prime95







Five loops of the x264 V2.06 and then my everyday, regular, use is more than enough for me


----------



## new boy

GTA5 is by far the best stress tester I've ever come across (for stability)


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owikhan*
> 
> can i get better then this if yes then please guide
> Asus Z97 Pro Gamer board and Gskill Trident x 2666mhz rams 8GB and Corsair H110 cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1.252 and 4.7Ghz currently stable*


What is that stability based on? What stressing program, what settings, and time of stressing...































Show some screen shots, please...


----------



## GeneO

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Oh, no need to wonder! Just test it yourself, in your system!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never use Prime95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Five loops of the x264 V2.06 and then my everyday, regular, use is more than enough for me


Thanks anyhow. My criteria for stable is higher and I already have a stable 4.7 GHz @ 1.24v.


----------



## v1ral

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Just finished a run with 1.715 VCCIN kept everything the same except VCCIN and Cache Voltage, as you can see in the screenie. Another thing changed is fan speed it's at 100 percent, the other screenie is on Auto fan curve controlled by the motherboard.

Thoughts.

Edit:
@LostParticle
How much of a difference was your non-adaptive testing to adaptive testing on the VID?


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished a run with 1.715 VCCIN kept everything the same except VCCIN and Cache Voltage, as you can see in the screenie. Another thing changed is fan speed it's at 100 percent, the other screenie is on Auto fan curve controlled by the motherboard.
> 
> Thoughts.
> 
> vring voltage 1.872v? Im pretty sure thats dangerous...


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished a run with 1.715 VCCIN kept everything the same except VCCIN and Cache Voltage, as you can see in the screenie. Another thing changed is fan speed it's at 100 percent, the other screenie is on Auto fan curve controlled by the motherboard.
> 
> Thoughts.
> 
> vring voltage 1.872v? Im pretty sure thats dangerous...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ever that reading is i have no control over it through the bios, e erything else is set to Auto. I posted about that reading in the HWInfo thread.
Click to expand...


----------



## GeneO

What his HWINFO has listed as Cache = 1.128 is the ring or cache voltage. What it has as VRING is who knows what.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> What his HWINFO has listed as Cache = 1.128 is the ring or cache voltage. What it has as VRING is who knows what.


Ah okey weird....

What voltages are shown in HWinfo is that motherboard dependant?
For instant I see he has VTT, and I dont. Im guessing it is depending on the motherboard.


----------



## tolis626

So I've been using OCCT and Prime95 for stability testing these past few days, and it seems they aren't really any *better* at finding instabilities than RealBench or x264, but they do it faster. 30 minutes to an hour of those and I'm pretty confident I can call it stable. But temps are an issue at these higher voltages (1.325V VID, 1.36V Vcore) so I'm not comfortable using them for longer periods of time.

So, to the issue at hand. Seeing as Prime95 is too harsh with the temps, with my H110 barely keeping the CPU under 90C (sometimes it doesn't even manage to do that - I'll probs need delidding by the end of winter), I prefer OCCT. OCCT, however, gives me errors. It doesn't downright crash, but it just throws an error alert (That dreadful quack-quack-quack sound is haunting my dreams







) and stops the test there. It usually happens at about 3-4 minutes. Thing is, I can't narrow it down. Tried higher and lower cache speeds and voltages, tried higher and lower I/O and SA voltages, tried higher memory voltages, higher and lower VCCIN, nothing. The only thing I didn't try again was higher VCORE because I tested that a few days ago and it went for like half an hour with no problems, but I can't for the life of me remember the other settings I was using. So could anybody throw any ideas on the table?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Ah okey weird....
> 
> What voltages are shown in HWinfo is that motherboard dependant?
> For instant I see he has VTT, and I dont. Im guessing it is depending on the motherboard.


Yes it is motherboard/chipset dependent. And things are not always labelled correctly. I think VTT is an outdated voltage and can't tell you what it means (mine is 1.112v corresponding to nothing I know of). On mine, the ring voltage is labeled "CPU Cache (VCCRING)"

.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> So I've been using OCCT and Prime95 for stability testing these past few days, and it seems they aren't really any *better* at finding instabilities than RealBench or x264, but they do it faster. 30 minutes to an hour of those and I'm pretty confident I can call it stable. But temps are an issue at these higher voltages (1.325V VID, 1.36V Vcore) so I'm not comfortable using them for longer periods of time.
> 
> So, to the issue at hand. Seeing as Prime95 is too harsh with the temps, with my H110 barely keeping the CPU under 90C (sometimes it doesn't even manage to do that - I'll probs need delidding by the end of winter), I prefer OCCT. OCCT, however, gives me errors. It doesn't downright crash, but it just throws an error alert (That dreadful quack-quack-quack sound is haunting my dreams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and stops the test there. It usually happens at about 3-4 minutes. Thing is, I can't narrow it down. Tried higher and lower cache speeds and voltages, tried higher and lower I/O and SA voltages, tried higher memory voltages, higher and lower VCCIN, nothing. The only thing I didn't try again was higher VCORE because I tested that a few days ago and it went for like half an hour with no problems, but I can't for the life of me remember the other settings I was using. So could anybody throw any ideas on the table?


Are you using FFT sizes of 1344 and 1344? These catch instabilities fast and don't raise the tempos to high.

Also I couldn't narrow my instability down, I was sure it was memory related, but it turned iut to be VCCIN wasn't high enough. With the 32 GB of RAM I have, I need at lease 550mv over vcore.

.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Are you using FFT sizes of 1344 and 1344? These catch instabilities fast and don't raise the tempos to high.
> 
> Also I couldn't narrow my instability down, I was sure it was memory related, but it turned iut to be VCCIN wasn't high enough. With the 32 GB of RAM I have, I need at lease 550mv over vcore.
> 
> .


Yup, 1344-1344 is the only configuration of Prime95 (versions 28.5 and 28.7, at least) that I've been able to run. If FFTs get any smaller boom, instant 100C. Although, I do have to ask, should I set it to run In-Place or set an amount of RAM to test, like 8GB?

Other than that, for VCCIN I've tried 1.5, 1.55, 1.6, 1.8, 1.9 and 1.95V. Lower than 1.55V and it can't stabilize my VCORE, and anything higher than 1.9V doesn't really seem to do anything, but I can't say that for sure. Maybe I'll try 2V and 2.05V, but those numbers scare me a bit as my BIOS shows them in purple. Purple usually means it's for extreme overclocking only or something. Then, over 2.05V it's red. Red usually means "Woah, back down son".


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Yes it is motherboard/chipset dependent. And things are not always labelled correctly. I think VTT is an outdated voltage and can't tell you what it means (mine is 1.112v corresponding to nothing I know of). On mine, the ring voltage is labeled "CPU Cache (VCCRING)"
> 
> I think it should be named something like RAM Termination voltage, that is what its called in my bios on my Gigabyte Z97 SOC Force.
> But as you can see on my screenshot there is no such value in my HWinfo..


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Yup, 1344-1344 is the only configuration of Prime95 (versions 28.5 and 28.7, at least) that I've been able to run.


Do yourself and your CPU a favor and use 27.9


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Yes it is motherboard/chipset dependent. And things are not always labelled correctly. I think VTT is an outdated voltage and can't tell you what it means (mine is 1.112v corresponding to nothing I know of). On mine, the ring voltage is labeled "CPU Cache (VCCRING)"
> 
> 
> 
> I think it should be named something like RAM Termination voltage, that is what its called in my bios on my Gigabyte Z97 SOC Force.
> But as you can see on my screenshot there is no such value in my HWinfo..
Click to expand...

Yes, so??? It is not the VTT termination voltage - that would be 1/2 of the ram voltage on my MB, which is 0.8v. As far as I can see it is not related to any of the IMC or Ram voltages in my BIOS, so I think it is has nothing to do with RAM.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Do yourself and your CPU a favor and use 27.9


I've heard quite a lot of people recommending 27.9, but I haven't gotten around to trying it. Maybe I will, although I doubt my chip will fare any better. Temps do rise and most of the time I can't do anything about it. It needs delidding, but I'm chickening out of it all the time.









Thanks for pointing it out though!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Yes, so??? It is not the VTT termination voltage - that would be 1/2 of the ram voltage on my MB, which is 0.8v. As far as I can see it is not related to any of the IMC or Ram voltages in my BIOS, so I think it is has nothing to do with RAM.


On my board, what you're saying is called VTTDDR and is configurable, but on auto it does set it to half of VDIMM. VTT, as reported by HWiNFO, corresponds to the digital I/O voltage, so it's IMC related. But it's most probably funky reporting more than anything else.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> I've heard quite a lot of people recommending 27.9, but I haven't gotten around to trying it. Maybe I will, although I doubt my chip will fare any better. Temps do rise and most of the time I can't do anything about it. It needs delidding, but I'm chickening out of it all the time.


Version 26.6 and 27.9 are so much cooler than the more recent versions . Give it a try and if you're still unsatisfied with temps then you can seriously consider delidding. With the easy delidding tool now it should be fool-proof but the vice only method is still as easy


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> I've heard quite a lot of people recommending 27.9, but I haven't gotten around to trying it. Maybe I will, although I doubt my chip will fare any better. Temps do rise and most of the time I can't do anything about it. It needs delidding, but I'm chickening out of it all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version 26.6 and 27.9 are so much cooler than the more recent versions . Give it a try and if you're still unsatisfied with temps then you can seriously consider delidding. With the easy delidding tool now it should be fool-proof but the vice only method is still as easy
Click to expand...

Well, using der8auer's Delid Die Mate (I suppose that's the tool you mean) is fool proof, but it also costs like 100€. Seriously, what the hell? If that thing was 50€ it would be selling like hotcakes. The vice method is easy, but I get really clumsy when anxious and that's what scares me most. Plus, I have to get a vice. Damn... First world problems right there.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Version 26.6 and 27.9 are so much cooler than the more recent versions . Give it a try and if you're still unsatisfied with temps then you can seriously consider delidding. With the easy delidding tool now it should be fool-proof but the vice only method is still as easy


Yeah, Man! I've been using P95 26.6, 27.7 & 27.9, instead of anything higher in order...

The P95 28.'s create too much heat, for my 4790K.

I don't want to, unnecessarily, burn that baby out!


----------



## v1ral

So no one has an idea what that voltage is yet? I forgot the users name but he was helping me out wiyh using HWInfo, he has yo check an MSI Rep to get the exact use for it.*i havent followed up on that however*

25 runs of x264 enough or should i change methods?
I suppose i can say my 1.315 VID is stable so far, now to wotk on cache ratio.

One thing to add to this is lowering VCCIN gave me a few FPS in X264 from 4.20 ish yo 4.27-4.28...am I gaining performance lowering it?? Have i been running too much from the beginning at 1.90 VCCIN?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Yeah, Man! I've been using P95 26.6, 27.7 & 27.9, instead of anything higher in order...
> 
> The P95 28.'s create too much heat, for my 4790K.
> 
> I don't want to, unnecessarily, burn that baby out!


Yeah, I still have a few years on this current build. I did try v28 small fft when I first got my 4790K together..Temps shot up to 95C within minutes...Shut it down and never touched that particular p95 version again. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> So no one has an idea what that voltage is yet? I forgot the users name but he was helping me out wiyh using HWInfo, he has yo check an MSI Rep to get the exact use for it.*i havent followed up on that however*
> 
> 25 runs of x264 enough or should i change methods?
> I suppose i can say my 1.315 VID is stable so far, now to wotk on cache ratio.
> 
> One thing to add to this is lowering VCCIN gave me a few FPS in X264 from 4.20 ish yo 4.27-4.28...am I gaining performance lowering it?? Have i been running too much from the beginning at 1.90 VCCIN?


For me personally, I do 50 runs, 16 threads, normal priority of x264. Never had a bsod after that. I just let it run overnight. 1.9vccin is fine, still within specs


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> So I've been using OCCT and Prime95 for stability testing these past few days, and it seems they aren't really any *better* at finding instabilities than RealBench or x264, but they do it faster.


OCCT always confuses me. So many options. Am I supposed to use OCCT test (really cool) or linpack test? AVX? How do you enable error checking and where are errors reported?

I've used OCCT with its gpu stress and error checker. That seems solid, albeit as you say extremely hard to pass.


----------



## GeneO

prime 95 v28.7 vs. v27.9

Seeing as ppl are saying 28.7 is too hot and 27.9 is cooler I decided to run a comparison. I ran both for 10 minutes using FFT size 1344/1344 with 13 GB of memory, all other settings at default and ambient temps the same. Here are the results.

Clearly the latest version, 28.7 is cooler and it is clear why. The older 27.9 draws up to 10W more peak power.

28.7:

Max temp = 78c, max average temp = 73.8c , max package power = 121,64 W, average package power = 118.586 W

27.9:

Max temp = 85c, max average temp = 75.5, max package power = 131.483, average package power = 119.961

28.7



27.9


----------



## jdorje

Yeah I've been using 28.7 for a while. Apparently I was using it without realizing it on my g3258 and only doing 1344-1344. It was hot but after delid no problems there even at the motherboard's maximum voltage (lol). But once I realized I was using 28.7 then I swapped down and it was barely different.

However, if you use blend then there might be a big difference.

Lately I've been using the actual prime search function. It gets a search set from the server and then spends like 10 days (lol again) searching. Apparently it defaults to "playing a noise" if a Mersenne prime is found (there are 49 known Mersenne primes). No noises yet. I've been using this to test my uncore (more on this later), as p95 seems like the best test for that. To that end I have it on my 4690k at [email protected] while varying the uncore. While x264 usually hovers around 57C on this setting (my temps are godlike after delidding - highly recommended), p95 *usually* hovers around 64C. But it can occasionally still get much hotter, definitely into the mid 70s and possibly up toward 80C which is where I have overheat shutdown set. Carried to a higher level of overclock or with weaker cooling this would definitely be thermally problematic. I'm approaching the end of my uncore tests and my p95 workload is 25% complete.

Now for a perfect transition into uncore, which I've been testing with this setting and using p95.










This is the chart I have so far. Just like core (that chart is many pages back), the voltage requirement is linear at low voltages, and becomes quadratic at higher ones.

There's a few interesting points though. The main thing seems to be a very close tie between uncore voltage and input voltage needed. I haven't narrowed this down yet, just as I haven't stabilized 45x despite a ton of settings. All tests were done with 1.23V core (about .015V more than needed for my normal 45x overclock) and 1.95V input voltage (a full 0.2V more than needed for my normal 45x). The above graph would indicate about 1.33V is needed, so I started at 1.30V and worked my way up. But as I did so I found wildly varying results, where one voltage would crash after 200 minutes while .01V more would crash after just 4 minutes. Pretty consistent with lack of input voltage.

I've upped input voltage to 2.1V (higher than I use even for my 47x profile) and I'm working my way back up again at 45x uncore. Still doubt I'm going to complete this p95 workload though before finishing with it. And I definitely can't use p95 to help stabilize 47x or 48x, so I'll have to decide whether to run it for another 5 days (...120 hours) to finish it or not.

However the real takeaway here is to keep low uncore voltage. If higher uncore voltage really does make input voltage harder or stress the FIVR more, then the 1.05V/40x setting is pretty ideal.


----------



## CoreyL4

I'm going to be building another build (ITX) this year and was wondering if I should get another 4790k or go with Skylake?

How many years from now should the 4790k be good for?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> I'm going to be building another build (ITX) this year and was wondering if I should get another 4790k or go with Skylake?
> 
> How many years from now should the 4790k be good for?


Do you think you can still find a good Z97 motherboard? They are scarce. And if you do get one and it fails a little down the road ...

.


----------



## crunchie

I say go for it







.

I just built my Z97 after Christmas after having a 1090T for about 5 years.

Plenty of Z97 boards here







.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchie*
> 
> I say go for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I just built my Z97 after Christmas after having a 1090T for about 5 years.
> 
> Plenty of Z97 boards here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I qualified that with good, maybe I should have said great. Still they are disappearing fast.
You can't get an Asus ROG board for instance. Or an MSI gaming 7 for a reasonable price (I am talking < $500 that they are asking for these now).

.


----------



## jdorje

There are ZERO 2011-3 itx mobos???

In the last month ~half the selection of 1150 mobos has gone. If you're doing a build in 3 months there's no way to predict what you should do.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> There are ZERO 2011-3 itx mobos???
> 
> In the last month ~half the selection of 1150 mobos has gone. If you're doing a build in 3 months there's no way to predict what you should do.


This is x99 itx. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=13-157-588

It just sacrifices a lot of the benifits of x99 for size. No quad ram and only 1 pcie. I think for gaming a 1150,1151 itx would be just as good.


----------



## Jflisk

Newegg had Sabertooth Mark 1's Z97 open boxes last week I picked one up actually there refurbs. The only problem with mine is one of the front USB 3 is bad otherwise a good board. Full 5 year warranty when I get around to it.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> ]
> Thanks anyhow. My criteria for stable is higher *different* and I already have a stable 4.7 GHz @ 1.24v.


Fixed!









*Just out of curiosity*, I went on and run two tests with Prime95. I trust der8auer so I followed *his instructions*.

In both of the following tests, in the BIOS:
CPU Input voltage = 1.960V
Vcore = 1.270V, Override Mode (Fixed)
Cache V = 1.260V, Override Mode (Fixed)

*40 minutes of Prime95 1344-1344*



*15 minutes of Prime95 8K*, to test my cooling a bit.



So...What does this prove? *In my opinion*, absolutely nothing besides the random fact that Prime95 v.28.7 build 1, required these specific settings to complete these specific tests, on Friday, February 5, 2016, and I have to say that it was a cloudy morning. Nothing more! Which of course, has no significance for me.

What I am aware of, for sure, is the everyday experience I had for all these MONTHS and I will continue to have for many more, under the settings I have been always using. Absolutely no problem at all while doing daily what I always do with my computer. My personal home computer. Which is not used for any kind of mission critical tasks, otherwise I would not use an overclocked computer. I browse on-line, I use the Office 2016, Photoshop and InDesign, I watch films and listen to music. Absolutely no problem, ever. I am not a gamer, something easily understood after looking at my GPU and monitors. I have six games currently installed on my computer, though. I play them sometimes, like on a Saturday or Sunday for a couple of hours. Not a gamer, as I said. Never ever a single problem in any of my o/c profiles.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Let's assume however that you, who's reading this now, are right and I am wrong. Let's assume that my settings are faulty and that I need to raise my voltages. It will never be the case but even if, what is the worst thing that can happen to me by using a lower V value than actually "required"? A BSOD. That is the worst thing that can happen to me. Nothing of a big deal, I have met them when stress testing/overclocking, I will not lose anything since this machine is non-mission critical, and I will just go in the BIOS and adjust something. But it will never happen, I am telling you. Because besides the stress tests and all the rest what is really important is each user's PC usage. What we do with our computers every day is what really matters.

This is my personal opinion and this is why I am using the settings I use and I will continue using them. When and IF my usage will change, my settings (and my components) will change accordingly.

Oh, and since today I got into stress testing I thought to retest my most demanding profile, the per-core x 50 x50 x49 x49. If it will degrade/mutate/explode I'll let you know.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Thank you.

PS: Oh!! And by the way:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Fixed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just out of curiosity*, I went on and run two tests with Prime95. I trust der8auer so I followed *his instructions*.
> 
> In both of the following tests, in the BIOS:
> CPU Input voltage = 1.960V
> Vcore = 1.270V, Override Mode (Fixed)
> Cache V = 1.260V, Override Mode (Fixed)
> 
> *40 minutes of Prime95 1344-1344*
> 
> 
> 
> *15 minutes of Prime95 8K*, to test my cooling a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> So...What does this prove? *In my opinion*, absolutely nothing besides the random fact that Prime95 v.28.7 build 1, required these specific settings to complete these specific tests, on Friday, February 5, 2016, and I have to say that it was a cloudy morning. Nothing more! Which of course, has no significance for me.
> 
> What I am aware of, for sure, is the everyday experience I had for all these MONTHS and I will continue to have for many more, under the settings I have been always using. Absolutely no problem at all while doing daily what I always do with my computer. My personal home computer. Which is not used for any kind of mission critical tasks, otherwise I would not use an overclocked computer. I browse on-line, I use the Office 2016, Photoshop and InDesign, I watch films and listen to music. Absolutely no problem, ever. I am not a gamer, something easily understood after looking at my GPU and monitors. I have six games currently installed on my computer, though. I play them sometimes, like on a Saturday or Sunday for a couple of hours. Not a gamer, as I said. Never ever a single problem in any of my o/c profiles.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's assume however that you, who's reading this now, are right and I am wrong. Let's assume that my settings are faulty and that I need to raise my voltages. It will never be the case but even if, what is the worst thing that can happen to me by using a lower V value than actually "required"? A BSOD. That is the worst thing that can happen to me. Nothing of a big deal, I have met them when stress testing/overclocking, I will not lose anything since this machine is non-mission critical, and I will just go in the BIOS and adjust something. But it will never happen, I am telling you. Because besides the stress tests and all the rest what is really important is each user's PC usage. What we do with our computers every day is what really matters.
> 
> This is my personal opinion and this is why I am using the settings I use and I will continue using them. When and IF my usage will change, my settings (and my components) will change accordingly.
> 
> Oh, and since today I got into stress testing I thought to retest my most demanding profile, the per-core x 50 x50 x49 x49. If it will degrade/mutate/explode I'll let you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> PS: Oh!! And by the way:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I agree that everyone has to decide for themselves how sure they want to be if an overclock is stable.
I have stopped using tests like prime and IBT for a while now because I really dont need that kind of stability.
If you dont mind a bsod every now and then, then you dont need to push it with high voltages.

I personally only use realbench (the benchmark mode) lately to see if I can pass 3 runs of it, and then if I do, I go play some games and if after a few hours of gaming I didnt have a bsod then im assuming im stable enough for my usage. Maybe next day I will run into something that is more heavily on the CPU than I would expect and sure ill get a bsod








But aslong as it doesn't happen all to often lol... im happy. And if it does happen to often, ill just back down the multiplier by one and then I should be fine.

Just one thing im wondering....

Why did you buy such hardware like you have, for light PC usage? You could have saved a pretty nice amount of money by buying something cheaper that would have done the job too


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> PS: @aerotracks, any ideas - comments?


I'd leave it where it is then








It's always worth playing with as too much cache voltage can cause problems as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> I've heard quite a lot of people recommending 27.9, but I haven't gotten around to trying it. Maybe I will, although I doubt my chip will fare any better.


Switching to the AVX stressor instead of the FMA3 one should net you around 50mV decrease in VCore. VCore isn't the only bad thing for CPUs, too much current flowing through the chip + high temps can damage them as well.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> I agree that everyone has to decide for themselves how sure they want to be if an overclock is stable.
> I have stopped using tests like prime and IBT for a while now because I really dont need that kind of stability.
> If you dont mind a bsod every now and then, then you dont need to push it with high voltages.
> 
> I personally only use realbench (the benchmark mode) lately to see if I can pass 3 runs of it, and then if I do, I go play some games and if after a few hours of gaming I didnt have a bsod then im assuming im stable enough for my usage. Maybe next day I will run into something that is more heavily on the CPU than I would expect and sure ill get a bsod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But aslong as it doesn't happen all to often lol... im happy. And if it does happen to often, ill just back down the multiplier by one and then I should be fine.
> 
> Just one thing im wondering....
> 
> Why did you buy such hardware like you have, for light PC usage? You could have saved a pretty nice amount of money by buying something cheaper that would have done the job too


Honestly speaking, and I have no reason to lie because I'll be fooling myself only, none of my four (4) o/c profiles ever crashes. Honestly! Usually, like 60% of the time, I am using my 4.7 GHz profile (1.2V, Adaptive in the BIOS), because it goes up to 1.240V - 1.250V max during normal usage, which approx. equates Intel's optimized defaults which, as you know, produce a 4.2 GHz max, on all 4 cores. However, I regularly load and use my other 3 profiles, the x 48, the x49 and the per-core I've shown above. IF any of my settings would crash I'd immediately change the guilty setting in the BIOS, and I would know which one would be.

It's true that I have paid a fair amount of cash to purchase my setup, because I own three Z97 motherboards, as you've probably seen, but the reason is simple: back in October 2014, when I started, it was my first time ever dealing with Intel and with Intel overclocking. Until then I was on AMD and I still have my good old FX-8350 which I o/ced a bit, as well. I got the motherboards during the course of time and I am really happy for this because it gave me the opportunity to check out and feel FIRST HAND what each one can give. ASRock is the best, according to my personal opinion and my next mobo will 99% be an ASRock again. When it comes to my chip this is my third i7-4790K. The first I purchased, the second came via Intel's Protection Plan, and the third and last one via Intel's Warranty Service. I got lucky because each one of them was a bit of a better clocker than the previous one. Just by 100 Mhz but I am happy. The rest of my components, the majority, I already owned them.

Overclocking a processor, the fun of it, learning about this thing, was the reason that led me in all this. Intel will (most probably) be my CPU brand for the rest of my life so it is good that I am getting experience. And of course, I can afford it. The only "mistake" I feel I did in the beginning was that I have not researched thoroughly about my DRAM kit, so I just have a decent one. It's OK









One question: if you consider my usage as light, what do you think that the majority of the people who overclock, do? I think that the majority of them overclockers are gamers, and OK I am not, but honestly I cannot think that a person with critical needs, like having a University project or a business to run, would/should trust any kind of o/c. Besides gaming I think that the vast majority of overclockers do what I do or they perform other non-critical, fan/hobby tasks.

Note: give the x264 V2.06 a try, as well







It can be found in the 1st post of the Skylake thread.
The best advice I've ever read was: _5 loops of the x264 and a +0.02V after successfully completing, is all that you really need._ Thank you, @Cyro999 !


----------



## v1ral

The caliber of pc parts for any use shouldn't be something to ponder on, get what ever makes you happy.


----------



## jdorje

With 45x uncore I need 1.34V uncore voltage, it seems.

The interesting thing is the input voltage. Though the actual amount of power going to the uncore is quite low, 1.95V input wasn't enough (my core is 45x/1.23V). 2.1V seems to be enough.

A bit above it was said "too much uncore voltage can be bad", and I'm guessing this is why. Uncore voltage takes a lot of input voltage.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Yeah I've been using 28.7 for a while. Apparently I was using it without realizing it on my g3258 and only doing 1344-1344. It was hot but after delid no problems there even at the motherboard's maximum voltage (lol). But once I realized I was using 28.7 then I swapped down and it was barely different.
> 
> However, if you use blend then there might be a big difference.


Maybe with blend but I suspect not. Wanna do the comparison?







Blend isn't something we would use anyhow.


----------



## jdorje

Comparison of what?

The problem with blend is the temperatures vary randomly over time. You have to sit there for who knows how long babysitting to get a maximum.

Is fft size of 8 the hottest?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Comparison of what?
> 
> The problem with blend is the temperatures vary randomly over time. You have to sit there for who knows how long babysitting to get a maximum.
> 
> Is fft size of 8 the hottest?


You take me too seriously


----------



## giffyy

Hi Folks - First time posting, First time overclocking...........NEED HELP!!
After lots of reading and watching tons of videos, I have finally decided to over my i5 4690K on GA Z97X UD3H BK motherboard, with Corsair Vengeance Pro Gold 16GB (8x2) 2400

Stock - on Turbo 3.90Ghz @1.139 v

OC - 4.2Ghz
VRIN - 1.800v
VCore - 1.200v
CPU Ring - 1.200v
XMP = Enabled
Manually set Freq - 1600MHz
Manual DRAM Voltage - 1.500V

This setup is stable, with this OC above, full load temps after 30 mins - under 55C

Now I am trying to OC further, but no matter what Vcore voltage I try it not stable at 4.3 or above, am I doing something wrong here? or should I check for other settings? I think I am maybe missing a setting here and there, because it just does not want to OC over 4.2.

I have even tried 4.3 @1.285 vcore but just before 10 mins stress testing in ETU computer just freezes.

4.3 @1.225 - ETU stress test - PC Freeze within 10 mins
4.4 @1.285 - ETU stress test - PC freeze within 10 mins
4.5 @ 1.30 - ETU stress test - PC freeze within 10 mins

Appreciate some advise/suggestions from other members
Please let me know if any other info is required, for further clarification.

Thanks in Advance:thumb:


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giffyy*
> 
> Hi Folks - First time posting, First time overclocking...........NEED HELP!!
> After lots of reading and watching tons of videos, I have finally decided to over my i5 4690K on GA Z97X UD3H BK motherboard, with Corsair Vengeance Pro Gold 16GB (8x2) 2400
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Stock - on Turbo 3.90Ghz @1.139 v
> 
> OC - 4.2Ghz
> VRIN - 1.800v
> VCore - 1.200v
> CPU Ring - 1.200v
> XMP = Enabled
> Manually set Freq - 1600MHz
> Manual DRAM Voltage - 1.500V
> 
> This setup is stable, with this OC above, full load temps after 30 mins - under 55C
> 
> Now I am trying to OC further, but no matter what Vcore voltage I try it not stable at 4.3 or above, am I doing something wrong here? or should I check for other settings? I think I am maybe missing a setting here and there, because it just does not want to OC over 4.2.
> 
> I have even tried 4.3 @1.285 vcore but just before 10 mins stress testing in ETU computer just freezes.
> 
> 4.3 @1.225 - ETU stress test - PC Freeze within 10 mins
> 4.4 @1.285 - ETU stress test - PC freeze within 10 mins
> 4.5 @ 1.30 - ETU stress test - PC freeze within 10 mins
> 
> Appreciate some advise/suggestions from other members
> Please let me know if any other info is required, for further clarification.
> 
> Thanks in Advance:thumb
> 
> 
> :


I would suggest posting screenshots of HWiNFO64 with all the sensors showing while a stress test is running. The Guru's will be able to spot things and ask better questions and give better advice.

edit: I just noticed you have 2400Mhz memory, yet you indicate it is at 1600. How did you set your memory timings? Have you tried upping the memory voltage and using the XMP timings? Just curious if this is related.


----------



## jdorje

Lock your uncore at 40x. And reduce uncore voltage if possible.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Is fft size of 8 the hottest?


Nope, 18k is the best size for the job









P.s. On g3258 28.7 is no hotter than ancient 26.6, due to the fact that it neither supports AVX(2) nor FMA3, you just can't cook that one with prime


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> You take me too seriously


How's this for taking you seriously?










All tests done with my current random testing overclock of 4.5/1.25V, 4.5/1.34V, and 2.1V input. The readings are from my mobo power sensor, which is not at all an accurate measurement of wattage since the 2.1V input voltage wrecks it. However it's quite precise and consistent so as a percentage comparison it should be valid. I believe the actual wattage is 20% higher than what's listed (yes that means nearly 180W+ for p95, and that's not at a particularly high overclock).

In most tests the average and maximum power use are the same, but there are exceptions. Most notable is IBT standard which alternates high intensity with basically a few seconds of idle every now and then. If you're on a water cooler then your water temp delta is going to be proportional to the average and your core temp delta will be proportional to the max. But on air your delta will probably just be proportional to the maximum wattage.

cpu_temp = ambient + wattage / cooling

The hottest test I could find is about 50% more powerful than normal full load. That would be the difference from 70-20C and 95-20C. I'd actually expected hotter, strangely.

Had to reinstall XTU for this test and strangely on the "system information" page it lists AVX but not AVX2. But then I looked at CPU-Z and it lists both. Anyone else have this?

Anything else I should test before I lose this overclock?


----------



## gupsterg

Still using the 4.9GHz CPU 4.4GHz Cache profile (Adaptive vCore + EIST + C-States) with 2400MHz RAM @ 1T (11-13-14-32), had no stability issues







.

Done no tweaking to it as been doing tweaks to GFX card.


Spoiler: Settings



Ai Overclock Tuner [Auto]->[XMP]
1-Core Ratio Limit [Auto]->[49]
Min. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[44]
Max. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[44]
DRAM Command Rate [2]->[1]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Enabled]->[Disabled]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[Adaptive Mode]
CPU Core Voltage Offset [Auto]->[0.001]
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[1.254]
CPU Cache Voltage [Auto]->[Manual Mode]
CPU Cache Voltage Override [Auto]->[1.100]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Auto]->[Disabled]
SVID Support [Auto]->[Enabled]
CPU C-States [Auto]->[Enabled]

(VCCIN is default 1.856V)



As with previous i5 seen no variation in OC between last 3 or so BIOS updates from Asus for mobo. Really impressed with mobo, has clock up a lot of hours under stress from the 2 chips it's had.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Nope, 18k is the best size for the job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. On g3258 28.7 is no hotter than ancient 26.6, due to the fact that it neither supports AVX(2) nor FMA3, you just can't cook that one with prime


Hey









I've run Prime95, latest, again today - yeah, using it a bit to test my CPU cooler. I got approx. similar results in both SmallFFTs, 8K and 18K.

My test results:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Prime95 settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The screenshots:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









@aerotracks, is this how Prime95 should be set when we test? Can you please confirm? FFTs in-place, for 15 minutes?

Thanks!


----------



## giffyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> I would suggest posting screenshots of HWiNFO64 with all the sensors showing while a stress test is running. The Guru's will be able to spot things and ask better questions and give better advice.
> 
> edit: I just noticed you have 2400Mhz memory, yet you indicate it is at 1600. How did you set your memory timings? Have you tried upping the memory voltage and using the XMP timings? Just curious if this is related.


Dan - I turned XMP ON (Profile 1) it was 2400MHz @ 1.65v
Stock voltage is 1.5 and 1.6 max
I thought maybe it was putting too much load on memory with 1.65v which is making OC unstable, so I manually clocked it down to 1600MHz @1.5v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Lock your uncore at 40x. And reduce uncore voltage if possible.


I will try that right after this post









Thanks guys

*Here are my BIOS settings if experts can take a look and suggest how to go higher with my OC*
Setup: i5 4690K - GA Z97X UD3H BK - Hyper evo 212 - Corsair Vengeance Pro 8x2 (2400Mhz)

...
..


HWiNF064 Logs

OC_42.csv 77k .csv file


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> @aerotracks, is this how Prime95 should be set when we test? Can you please confirm? FFTs in-place, for 15 minutes?
> 
> Thanks!


That's exactly how. When done with single fft size testing, I run this for a few hours:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://abload.de/image.php?img=unbenanntjwurn.png


Blend/ just large or small ffts are not effective in testing.

When using 28.7, you can insert the following line into local.txt:
CpuSupportsFMA3=0
More stressful than 27.9, but doesn't cook your chip with FMA3 ffts. For my intents and purposes, 27.9 is more than enough.


----------



## LostParticle

@aerotracks, thanks !

Yes, I am aware of these commands into the local.txt but I never use Prime95 for stability testing. I prefer the x264 V2.06 with the latest binaries. I used Prime95 a bit the last couple of day to test my CPU cooler a bit. One last inquiry...

Those who suggest setting it to an X amount of RAM, how do they mean it?

When I try to set this:



It does not work.

Setting the "Memory to use" works only if "Run FFTs in-place" remains unchecked.

So, which is the best way? To run FFTs in-place or to set a big amount of Memory to use?

I ask all this just for my general knowledge. I do not use Prime95 to test stability.

Thank you.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> So, which is the best way? To run FFTs in-place or to set a big amount of Memory to use?


In-place will be more stressful on the CPU, filling memory is not necessary to check your CPU. For memory stability, it's better to use memtest or a couple hours of fft size 800k without the in-place box ticked & filled memory.

Single fft size testing in Prime95 lets you single out specific voltages of the CPU such as cache, input voltage, imc etc., which is something the x264 stress test can't do.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> In-place will be more stressful on the CPU, filling memory is not necessary to check your CPU. For memory stability, it's better to use memtest or a couple hours of fft size 800k without the in-place box ticked & filled memory.
> 
> Single fft size testing in Prime95 lets you single out specific voltages of the CPU such as cache, input voltage, imc etc., which is something the x264 stress test can't do.


I see, very interesting!

Yes, when I o/c-ed my RAM I used that MemTest which you open many instances of, like 8 for my CPU? I do not recall its name now, but that was what I used to test stability of my DRAM. It run for hours...

Anyway, as I said, I always use the x264 V2.06 with the latest binaries









It is very interesting what you say, though, so could you please list the FFTs sizes for each one of those you mentioned?







Or can you link to a page with specific instructions? Like, for example, how should Prime95 be set if you seek stability of your Uncore V or the CPU Input voltage?

Anyway, sorry if I bother you







, personally I do not care at all, absolutely at all, because the x264 is enough for me and this has been proven to me by all the months I use my computer for hours every day, doing all what I like / need / have to do, and it has never-ever-ever given me any kind of trouble in any of my four o/c profiles.









You could help some other people though, and even I could give something a try. Honestly, the "bad" thing that Prime does is that it says to me: "You need more voltage"... NO, I do not !


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I see, very interesting!
> 
> Yes, when I o/c-ed my RAM I used that MemTest which you open many instances of, like 8 for my CPU? I do not recall its name now, but that was what I used to test stability of my DRAM. It run for hours...
> 
> Anyway, as I said, I always use the x264 V2.06 with the latest binaries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very interesting what you say, though, so could you please list the FFTs sizes for each one of those you mentioned?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or can you link to a page with specific instructions? Like, for example, how should Prime95 be set if you seek stability of your Uncore V or the CPU Input voltage?
> 
> Anyway, sorry if I bother you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , personally I do not care at all, absolutely at all, because the x264 is enough for me and this has been proven to me by all the months I use my computer for hours every day, doing all what I like / need / have to do, and it has never-ever-ever given me any kind of trouble in any of my four o/c profiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could help some other people though, and even I could give something a try. Honestly, the "bad" thing that Prime does is that it says to me: "You need more voltage"... NO, I do not !


Yeah, the higher you go with frequency the more prime95 becomes just a check of your cooling. 4800 for me is last sensible clock speed for this, above it's unnecessary torture.
For the fft sizes, 448k for input, 512k for cache, before running these be 30mins 1344k stable first.

With memtest, use one instance per thread.. so 8 for 4790k is right


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Yeah, the higher you go with frequency the more prime95 becomes just a check of your cooling. 4800 for me is last sensible clock speed for this, above it's unnecessary torture.
> For the fft sizes, 448k for input, 512k for cache, before running these be 30mins 1344k stable first.
> 
> With memtest, use one instance per thread.. so 8 for 4790k is right


Great! I assume you mean all of these with FFTs in-place = 15 minutes, right?

For example, for the CPU Input voltage, to be set like this:



To be "1344 - stable" first, though, it means that you should already have set the high Vcore Prime95 is demanding... So, no use for me.

Thank you very much, + REP


----------



## v1ral

Ok, so after stress testing, what would be the best way to set up power saving features? Adaptive with c states on auto with the other stuff just enabled or forget adaptive and enable C7 and enanle the other stuff? Override is something to consider??


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Great! I assume you mean all of these with FFTs in-place = 15 minutes, right?


Yep, 2x15mins is what I shoot for.

@v1ral: Override + enabled C-States, package C-State disabled


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Ok, so after stress testing, what would be the best way to set up power saving features? Adaptive with c states on auto with the other stuff just enabled or forget adaptive and enable C7 and enanle the other stuff? Override is something to consider??


First, reset BIOS...

Now the BIOS should be set to the basic settings, which, usually are the power saving ones...

Restart the rig and go into BIOS... Choose whatever additional settings you may need, and save it as Profile 1...

This way, you can always reset quickly, when you want to...


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Yep, 2x15mins is what I shoot for.
> 
> @v1ral: Override + enabled C-States, package C-State disabled


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Yep, 2x15mins is what I shoot for.
> 
> @v1ral: Override + enabled C-States, package C-State disabled


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> First, reset BIOS...
> 
> Now the BIOS should be set to the basic settings, which, usually are the power saving ones...
> 
> Restart the rig and go into BIOS... Choose whatever additional settings you may need, and save it as Profile 1...
> 
> This way, you can always reset quickly, when you want to...


Does override deal with "+"/-", or i can just input volts and just vhoose override?

And what are these extra thing, you mean input the things I changed?

I hope i did this right:
Bios defaul
-change multipliers
change volts
set memory settings
enable EIST
enable turbo mode
C-States to Auto
voltage mode to adaptive
Save and exit...

This is how i have it ATM, it lowers VID in HWInfo and cores drop as well
I only change it to adaptive to see the VID drop, otherwise i do this instead.
Bios default
Input multiplier voltages and set memory
Enable EIST and turbo*i am not at my pc now, i forgot the name*
C-States to C7s
Voltage mode is kept at auto i believe with bios defaults.
These settings dont show a drop in "VID" in HWInfo, but shows a drop in "Vcore", HWInfo has a couple of sections for voltages.
I am using an MSI board so some of the settings/wording is different.

I always wondered if Im doing this power saving modes correctly.
What should i go with?
Thanks in advance guys!!


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Does override deal with "+"/-", or i can just input volts and just vhoose override?
> 
> This is how i have it ATM, it lowers VID in HWInfo and cores drop as well
> I only change it to adaptive to see the VID drop, otherwise i do this instead.


Just choose Override and type in the volts you need. VID drop doesn't matter whatsoever, what you want to look for is your VCore drop.


----------



## madboy128

4790k 4900mhz @ 1.33V Max temp 74C* Prime 27.9 with 1344-1344. with this settings this night i make 11 hours testing without errors.
Cooled by 1 big custom loop with R9 290.
2xEK DDC 3.2 PWM + 2xnexxxos ut60 480 + 1xUT60 240 + EK Supreme HF jetplate 6.

now i tested with 5ghz.


----------



## reptileexperts

Well hit a brainstorm this morning and managed to get my 5.0 to pass two stress points. Successfully encoded in handbrake maxing at 82 degrees and passed Intel xtu bench.










Had to adjust eventual voltage input to right under 2.0 and also down clocked the ram and uncore. Did this before work so couldn't stress it for its full run and couldn't adjust from there to make it better but this is promising!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madboy128

use prime95 version 28.7 with 1344-1344 fft, for me this is the best test for full stable cpu.


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboy128*
> 
> use prime95 version 28.7 with 1344-1344 fft, for me this is the best test for full stable cpu.


10 intel xtu benches in a row works for me for a quick check.

Long checks = 1080p 2+hour length encode from mkv to mp4 lossless 1080p output in handbrake. This is one of the most intense uses my CPU will ever face. Synthetic benches like Prime are ok, but I tend to avoid them. Especially tests like intel burn test which has shown to cause your CPU to throw a higher voltage even when it is on manual.


----------



## new boy

How many here bother to dial in all the sub-voltages down as low as they can get away with? Or do most of you just leave them on auto and if they work, they work?

I just spent most my day slowly raising input voltage to correct a crash on GTA5, when it was too low cache voltage causing it...

It worked fine on auto, but I find auto... over generous...

For example, auto puts SA @ +.3v offset, but +0.03v works fine...

I cant help myself and I wanna tweak it all so its just right


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *new boy*
> 
> How many here bother to dial in all the sub-voltages down as low as they can get away with? Or do most of you just leave them on auto and if they work, they work?
> 
> I just spent most my day slowly raising input voltage to correct a crash on GTA5, when it was too low cache voltage causing it...
> 
> It worked fine on auto, but I find auto... over generous...
> 
> For example, auto puts SA @ +.3v offset, but +0.03v works fine...
> 
> I cant help myself and I wanna tweak it all so its just right


It depends on the individual CPU, it seems. On mine, without tweaking secondary voltages I could only do 4.7GHz at 1.32V VID (1.344V Vcore) and 4.8GHz was out of the question even at 1.4V. Also, my memory wouldn't go over 2200MHz without getting stuck at POST. After messing with all those other voltages (Mainly SA, IOD and IOA), I could get 4.7GHz stable at 1.285V VID (1.312V Vcore), 4.8GHz stable at 1.33V VID (1.36V Vcore - it's quite stable at 1.32V VID and 1.344V Vcore, but it gives me errors on OCCT and Prime95, but doesn't crash downright) and all that while I was able to do 2400MHz on my RAM. Quite satisfied reallly. I'm thinking about sticking with 4.7GHz for the lower volts, temps and noise, as the performance difference is negligible at best. But I digress.

What I would watch out for is the actual voltages you end up with. VCCSA for example should be about 0.815V at stock, so +0.3V lands you at 1.115V. Quite high, but safe, I guess. Some boards, however, default at 1V for VCCSA (mainly some Gigabyte ones, I think), so +0.3V lands you above 1.3V which is dangerous. I, for one, wouldn't go above 1.05V for VCCSA and 1.15V for IOA and IOD.

These three should only make a difference when running high speed memory, however (Or not, it's worth a shot). VCCIN (Input voltage) and VRING (Cache voltage) are far more important and can more easily make or break an overclock. Also, it seems higher VRING leads to needing more VCCIN (Thank @jdorje for that, not me), so keep that in mind. Also, some DC CPUs like high, some low and some close to stock VCCIN. So it's worth trying from 1.5V (too low) all the way to about 2.1V (too high), I'd say. Regarding VRING, I'd leave it at stock (Or even set it manually to 1.05V or 1.1V and leave it there with the cache at x40) until I finished my core overclock and then mess with the cache speeds independently. Or not at all, as the performance gained is far from substantial and the instabilities caused sometimes are annoying and hard to diagnose.


----------



## GeneO

I tweak only where I have to. With my 4770k I absolutely had to up vccsa from auto. With the 4790k for 47/44 I basically only had to twiddle vccin, vi, vring and memory stuff to OC memory.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> It depends on the individual CPU, it seems. On mine, without tweaking secondary voltages I could only do 4.7GHz at 1.32V VID (1.344V Vcore) and 4.8GHz was out of the question even at 1.4V. Also, my memory wouldn't go over 2200MHz without getting stuck at POST. After messing with all those other voltages (Mainly SA, IOD and IOA), I could get 4.7GHz stable at 1.285V VID (1.312V Vcore), 4.8GHz stable at 1.33V VID (1.36V Vcore - it's quite stable at 1.32V VID and 1.344V Vcore, but it gives me errors on OCCT and Prime95, but doesn't crash downright) and all that while I was able to do 2400MHz on my RAM. Quite satisfied reallly. I'm thinking about sticking with 4.7GHz for the lower volts, temps and noise, as the performance difference is negligible at best. But I digress.
> 
> What I would watch out for is the actual voltages you end up with. VCCSA for example should be about 0.815V at stock, so +0.3V lands you at 1.115V. Quite high, but safe, I guess. Some boards, however, default at 1V for VCCSA (mainly some Gigabyte ones, I think), so +0.3V lands you above 1.3V which is dangerous. I, for one, wouldn't go above 1.05V for VCCSA and 1.15V for IOA and IOD.
> 
> These three should only make a difference when running high speed memory, however (Or not, it's worth a shot). VCCIN (Input voltage) and VRING (Cache voltage) are far more important and can more easily make or break an overclock. Also, it seems higher VRING leads to needing more VCCIN (Thank @jdorje for that, not me), so keep that in mind. Also, some DC CPUs like high, some low and some close to stock VCCIN. So it's worth trying from 1.5V (too low) all the way to about 2.1V (too high), I'd say. Regarding VRING, I'd leave it at stock (Or even set it manually to 1.05V or 1.1V and leave it there with the cache at x40) until I finished my core overclock and then mess with the cache speeds independently. Or not at all, as the performance gained is far from substantial and the instabilities caused sometimes are annoying and hard to diagnose.


Sounds like your chip is similar to mine. With everything else at stock voltages, i could only do [email protected] Will try out you settings to se if i can get higher


----------



## smke

Does annyone on here have an ek preditor 240 aio if so how do u like it and how well does it cool a over locked 4790k I was thanking of getting one soon


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Sounds like your chip is similar to mine. With everything else at stock voltages, i could only do [email protected] Will try out you settings to se if i can get higher


It's worth a shot for sure. Worst thing that can happen is nothing changes and you're back to where you were. On my chip I use +0.125V VCCSA (for an effective of 0.94V) and +0.75V for IOA and IOD (about 1.1V effective). See if it works for you!


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Does annyone on here have an ek preditor 240 aio if so how do u like it and how well does it cool a over locked 4790k I was thanking of getting one soon


This is the Intel Devil's Canyon thread, your question belongs in the Predator thread.

The Predator series AIO are under recall for leaking problems. The chip has nothing to do with how well the AIO cools, it only produces heat, that is all. This question should be moved.


----------



## smke

They have a new verison of it


----------



## Technodox

Yes,

What is the difference between INTEL CPU state c7, versus c7s, notice the "s" at the end of c7 in the c7 state, what is the "s" representing there? What is happening with 2 different options for a c7 state, is intel trying to trick computer user here? Is this another safeguard feature to be ignored completely?

Truely,

Teknudox


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> Yes,
> 
> What is the difference between INTEL CPU state c7, versus c7s, notice the "s" at the end of c7 in the c7 state, what is the "s" representing there? What is happening with 2 different options for a c7 state, is intel trying to trick computer user here? Is this another safeguard feature to be ignored completely?
> 
> Truely,
> 
> Teknudox


I have that in my C-States options as well, I never got a straight answer when I asked about that a few months ago......
Interested in what it exactly means/does...


----------



## GeneO

I believe it is only relevant for package states and it allows the system to send a request I/o devices to enter low power state. At least according to an official ROG forum tuning posting:

"Set Package C-State Support to C7s to allow the system to send I/O devices to low power mode to reduce unnecessary power consumption when the system idles down."

http://rog.asus.com/253612013/labels/rog-exclusive/maximus-vi-power-saving-power-tuning-guide/


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> Does annyone on here have an ek preditor 240 aio if so how do u like it and how well does it cool a over locked 4790k I was thanking of getting one soon


I was going to but opted for the new swiftech and have no regrets at all. On stock voltage (1.2) at 4.65 ghz my max burn temps do not exceed 61 with 5.0 @ 1.38v I manage to keep it under 85 with synthetic burns.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technodox

so from the previous reply C7s is for shutting down HDD's and SDD for power conservation. Thing is, those settings are for computers who go into standby mode or sleep for real. With Wake on LAN settings. Mabey C7 isnt needed. Secondly, is there a workaround to the Skylake bug.


----------



## GeneO

Many devices do i/o. USB, wireless, bluetooth, ethernet, graphics, pci-e devices, to name a few. I don't know what devices c7s encompasse, or at what level.s. It may not even include disk drives.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> Yes,
> 
> What is the difference between INTEL CPU state c7, versus c7s, notice the "s" at the end of c7 in the c7 state, what is the "s" representing there? What is happening with 2 different options for a c7 state, is intel trying to trick computer user here? Is this another safeguard feature to be ignored completely?
> 
> Truely,
> 
> Teknudox


Hello

I think that you will find this useful : http://www.overclock.net/t/1494449/do-you-have-intel-c-state-disabled-or-enabled


----------



## giffyy

Can someone please help me out here, I posted this few pages back, hardy any feedback. So many vets and busy thread, I was really hoping for some feedback.
Setup: i5 4690K - GA Z97X UD3H BK - Hyper evo 212 - Corsair Vengeance Pro 8x2 (2400Mhz)

Stock - on full load - Turbo 3.90Ghz @1.139 v

OC - 4.2Ghz
VRIN - 1.800v
VCore - 1.200v
CPU Ring - 1.200v
XMP = Enabled
Manually set Freq - 1600MHz
Manual DRAM Voltage - 1.500V

This setup is stable, with this OC above, full load temps after 30 mins - under 55C
Now I am trying to OC further, but no matter what Vcore voltage I try it not stable at 4.3 or above, am I doing something wrong here? or should I check for other settings? I think I am maybe missing a setting here and there, because it just does not want to OC over 4.2.
I have even tried 4.3 @1.285 vcore but just before 10 mins stress testing in ETU computer just freezes.

4.3 @1.225 - ETU stress test - PC Freeze within 10 mins
4.4 @1.285 - ETU stress test - PC freeze within 10 mins
4.5 @ 1.30 - ETU stress test - PC freeze within 10 mins

*Here are my BIOS settings if experts can take a look and suggest how to go higher with my OC*

...
..


Appreciate some advise/suggestions from other members

HWiNF064 Logs

OC_42.csv 77k .csv file
[/quote]


----------



## andreluiz

Dude, only thing that cause instablity is the System Agent. Set it for +0.150 (offset)


----------



## giffyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andreluiz*
> 
> Dude, only thing that cause instablity is the System Agent. Set it for +0.150 (offset)


isnt this mainly for RAM? and I have seen a lot of guides and other users OC stats, no one mentions System Agent. I can certainly give it a try.
Thanks


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andreluiz*
> 
> Dude, only thing that cause instablity is the System Agent. Set it for +0.150 (offset)


What? Many things cause instability.

Your voltages look reasonable though. VCCSA is one of several things you might try and by smaller steps.

Try lowering your VCCIN so it is about .45 to .5 above your Vcore under load. Try a lower LLC.

Try lowering your ring voltage to 1.15v.


----------



## giffyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> What? Many things cause instability.
> 
> Your voltages look reasonable though. VCCSA is one of several things you might try and by smaller steps.
> 
> Try lowering your VCCIN so it is about .45 to .5 above your Vcore under load. Try a lower LLC.
> 
> Try lowering your ring voltage to 1.15v.


Thanks, the settings I posted above are stable, but it is stuck on 4.2 stable, CPU wont go 4.3 or higher no matter how much vcore i increase. What can I do to get high OC?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giffyy*
> 
> Thanks, the settings I posted above are stable, but it is stuck on 4.2 stable, CPU wont go 4.3 or higher no matter how much vcore i increase. What can I do to get high OC?


Try the things I suggested. Sometimes too high a voltage is as bad as too low.

Since you manually set the memory, you might need to fiddle with timings and voltage,

.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *giffyy*
> 
> Thanks, the settings I posted above are stable, but it is stuck on 4.2 stable, CPU wont go 4.3 or higher no matter how much vcore i increase. What can I do to get high OC?
> 
> 
> 
> Try the things I suggested. Sometimes too high a voltage is as bad as too low.
> 
> *Since you manually set the memory, you might need to fiddle with timings and voltage*,
> 
> .
Click to expand...

@giffyy I noticed that you said you were using XMP, just what did you change manually?

When using XMP, I leave it alone, it's already set to manufacturers performance specifications... Unless you were trying get more out of the RAM, But then, why would you bother with XMP?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> @giffyy I noticed that you said you were using XMP, just what did you change manually?
> 
> When using XMP, I leave it alone, it's already set to manufacturers performance specifications... Unless you were trying get more out of the RAM, But then, why would you bother with XMP?


From his posting it looks like XMP is 2400 and he has it set manually to 1600 to get stability


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giffyy*
> 
> Can someone please help me out here, I posted this few pages back, hardy any feedback. So many vets and busy thread, I was really hoping for some feedback.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Setup: i5 4690K - GA Z97X UD3H BK - Hyper evo 212 - Corsair Vengeance Pro 8x2 (2400Mhz)
> 
> Stock - on full load - Turbo 3.90Ghz @1.139 v
> 
> OC - 4.2Ghz
> VRIN - 1.800v
> VCore - 1.200v
> CPU Ring - 1.200v
> XMP = Enabled
> Manually set Freq - 1600MHz
> Manual DRAM Voltage - 1.500V
> 
> This setup is stable, with this OC above, full load temps after 30 mins - under 55C
> Now I am trying to OC further, but no matter what Vcore voltage I try it not stable at 4.3 or above, am I doing something wrong here? or should I check for other settings? I think I am maybe missing a setting here and there, because it just does not want to OC over 4.2.
> I have even tried 4.3 @1.285 vcore but just before 10 mins stress testing in ETU computer just freezes.
> 
> 4.3 @1.225 - ETU stress test - PC Freeze within 10 mins
> 4.4 @1.285 - ETU stress test - PC freeze within 10 mins
> 4.5 @ 1.30 - ETU stress test - PC freeze within 10 mins
> 
> *Here are my BIOS settings if experts can take a look and suggest how to go higher with my OC*
> 
> ...
> ..
> 
> 
> Appreciate some advise/suggestions from other members
> 
> HWiNF064 Logs
> 
> OC_42.csv 77k .csv file


Manually set your uncore to 35x and keep your vring to 1.200v. You can raise and test it later after you find a stable OC

Disable Turbo Boost Technology and set your CPU Clock Ratio manually. You can enable adaptive later after you find a stable OC and its voltage.

Set your vrin to 2.000v. You can test and lower this after you find a stable OC.

Set LLC to Extreme for now and change when you turn adaptive on later if you feel like it.

Set your windows power to extreme performance if you haven't yet. You can still set the minimum processor state to 5% to get it to downclock, or you can wait till you enable adaptive voltage when you are that step.

You might want to try different tests. I start easy and work my way to harder ones. I run a quick cinebench, then realbench stress for 15 min, if that passes I run OCCT:Linpack for 30 min.

Your temps are really good, you should be able to eek a little more out. Once you get a stable higher OC and the voltages try to raise the uncore and retest, then you can lower the input and ring voltages if you want to. I'll try to find the video about re-enabling adaptive voltage on GB mobos, or I can walk you through it later.

Good luck!


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giffyy*
> 
> Can someone please help me out here, I posted this few pages back, hardy any feedback. So many vets and busy thread, I was really hoping for some feedback.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Setup: i5 4690K - GA Z97X UD3H BK - Hyper evo 212 - Corsair Vengeance Pro 8x2 (2400Mhz)
> 
> Stock - on full load - Turbo 3.90Ghz @1.139 v
> 
> OC - 4.2Ghz
> VRIN - 1.800v
> VCore - 1.200v
> CPU Ring - 1.200v
> XMP = Enabled
> Manually set Freq - 1600MHz
> Manual DRAM Voltage - 1.500V
> 
> This setup is stable, with this OC above, full load temps after 30 mins - under 55C
> Now I am trying to OC further, but no matter what Vcore voltage I try it not stable at 4.3 or above, am I doing something wrong here? or should I check for other settings? I think I am maybe missing a setting here and there, because it just does not want to OC over 4.2.
> I have even tried 4.3 @1.285 vcore but just before 10 mins stress testing in ETU computer just freezes.
> 
> 4.3 @1.225 - ETU stress test - PC Freeze within 10 mins
> 4.4 @1.285 - ETU stress test - PC freeze within 10 mins
> 4.5 @ 1.30 - ETU stress test - PC freeze within 10 mins
> 
> *Here are my BIOS settings if experts can take a look and suggest how to go higher with my OC*
> 
> ...
> ..
> 
> 
> Appreciate some advise/suggestions from other members
> 
> HWiNF064 Logs
> 
> OC_42.csv 77k .csv file


The guys here have already given you plenty of excellent advice / suggestions









One thing from me, as well: do not post your HWiNFO64 .csv file. Instead, post a screenshot of the Sensor panel (window), where all the important values (temperatures, voltages, fans, etc) will be clearly visible. Download the latest stable version of HWiNFO64, which came out a couple of days ago.

Finally, another tool which you could take in consideration is the x264 Stability Test v2.06. It can be found *on the 1st post of this thread*.

Good Luck


----------



## madboy128

What is the safe voltage offset for vccsa , digital and analog cpu V
+ 0.300 (1.150vccsa) and + 0.300mv for analog and digital AO is safe ?
Why more vccsa, Viod, Vioa give me more stabyliti with low vcore? I use 4x4 ddr3 1600 set to default 1600.
Thanks!


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboy128*
> 
> What is the safe voltage offset for vccsa , digital and analog cpu V
> + 0.300 (1.150vccsa) and + 0.300mv for analog and digital AO is safe ?
> Why more vccsa, Viod, Vioa give me more stabyliti with low vcore? I use 4x4 ddr3 1600 set to default 1600.
> Thanks!


+0.3V VCCSA should be safe, but it's excessive and could prove dangerous in the long run. +0.3V VIOA/D is too much, on the other hand. That's over 1.3V. I wouldn't go over 1V for VCCSA and 1.15V for IO.

These voltages are needed for when your stability is getting compromised by the IMC for whatever reason. Be it fast memory, a crappy IMC or both.These stabilize the IMC so that you don't have to force higher core voltage to get it stable. And I guess having 4 sticks of memory pushes things similarly to faster RAM.


----------



## giffyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Manually set your uncore to 35x and keep your vring to 1.200v. You can raise and test it later after you find a stable OC
> 
> Disable Turbo Boost Technology and set your CPU Clock Ratio manually. You can enable adaptive later after you find a stable OC and its voltage.
> 
> Set your vrin to 2.000v. You can test and lower this after you find a stable OC.
> 
> Set LLC to Extreme for now and change when you turn adaptive on later if you feel like it.
> 
> Set your windows power to extreme performance if you haven't yet. You can still set the minimum processor state to 5% to get it to downclock, or you can wait till you enable adaptive voltage when you are that step.
> 
> You might want to try different tests. I start easy and work my way to harder ones. I run a quick cinebench, then realbench stress for 15 min, if that passes I run OCCT:Linpack for 30 min.
> 
> Your temps are really good, you should be able to eek a little more out. Once you get a stable higher OC and the voltages try to raise the uncore and retest, then you can lower the input and ring voltages if you want to. I'll try to find the video about re-enabling adaptive voltage on GB mobos, or I can walk you through it later.
> 
> Good luck!


First I want to thank everyone for their input.

So, after 5 hours of playing around, little by little with settings, I was able to get stable 4.5Ghz @ 1.265 VCORE on full load, tested with cinebench65, Intel extreme tuning utility 45 mins, temps around 60C (Never went over 65), with adaptive voltage

Current stable setup:
Uncore 40x
Turbo boost - auto
turbo ratio all 4 cores - 45x
C1E - Enable
C3 - Enable
C6/C7 - Enable
EIST - Enable

Core ratio - 45x
VRIN LLC - High
VRIN - 1.800v
Vcore - 1.265
VRING - 1.200v

Memory
XMP - Enables (Profile 1)
Rest is all default from XMP

I still think that temps are around 60, this chip should squeeze out higher OC to like 4.6-4.7Ghz. But now no matter what I try for 4.6Ghz it is not stable and I am stuck again.
*for 4.6Ghz setup i tried:*
Uncore 42x
Turbo boost - disabled
turbo ratio all 4 cores - disabled
C1E - disabled
C3 - disabled
C6/C7 - disabled
EIST - disabled

Core ratio - 46x
VRIN LLC - *Turbo*
VRIN - 2.000v
Vcore - 1.300
VRING - 1.200v

Memory
XMP - Enables (Profile 1)
Rest is all default from XMP

So, any GURU/Experts can suggest where to go from here in getting higher OC, I have played with Vcore and Uncore , but it would load into windows, within 10 mins on XTU it crashes.
Looking forward to hearing from you guys.

Much Appreciated guys!


----------



## new boy

Probably needs more vcore.

My chip needs 1.26v for 4.8GHz, but aprox 1.33v for 4.9GHz.

The voltage requirements start getting pretty step towards the end.


----------



## madboy128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> +0.3V VCCSA should be safe, but it's excessive and could prove dangerous in the long run. +0.3V VIOA/D is too much, on the other hand. That's over 1.3V. I wouldn't go over 1V for VCCSA and 1.15V for IO.
> 
> These voltages are needed for when your stability is getting compromised by the IMC for whatever reason. Be it fast memory, a crappy IMC or both.These stabilize the IMC so that you don't have to force higher core voltage to get it stable. And I guess having 4 sticks of memory pushes things similarly to faster RAM.


With +0.300mv i give 1.15vccsa.

Set +0.200 vcssa and VIOA/D i testing stable 4.9ghz with 1.31Vcore (1.307 in cpu-z)
Input V 1.900
Cache V 1.15 and x40


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *new boy*
> 
> Probably needs more vcore.
> 
> My chip needs 1.26v for 4.8GHz, but aprox 1.33v for 4.9GHz.
> 
> The voltage requirements start getting pretty steep towards the end.


I have a similar situation...

Try 5.0Ghz, mine takes 1.498v...

It appears, there's a voltage wall, somewhere after 4.9GHz, at least on my delidded 4790K...


----------



## madboy128

I can't find stability with under vccsa Vio Via +0.200mv. I use +0.250mv...
How is safe this vccsa Vio Via V?


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboy128*
> 
> I can't find stability with under vccsa Vio Via +0.200mv. I use +0.250mv...
> How is safe this vccsa Vio Via V?


My guess is not very. I say if you need that much IO and SA voltage for 1600MHz memory, you're doing something else wrong. Maybe try setting your DRAM voltage to 1.65V if it's lower? Or add a bit of vcore or vring or vccin? 1.28V VIO seems quite excessive and I wouldn't trust it for everyday usage. Hell, I'm reluctant about going over 1.1V on mine.


----------



## madboy128

VIO in HWmonitor and AIDA64 is with name VTT ?


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboy128*
> 
> VIO in HWmonitor and AIDA64 is with name VTT ?


On my board, an Asus Maximus VII Formula (So I guess it's the same for other Maximus VII boards), yes, Digital IO voltage is also labeled VTT.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *new boy*
> 
> Probably needs more vcore.
> 
> My chip needs 1.26v for 4.8GHz, but aprox 1.33v for 4.9GHz.
> 
> The voltage requirements start getting pretty step towards the end.


Mine is 1.25 for 4.7 but needs 1.35 for 4.8. I guess 4.7 is the sweet spot for mine but I always need the max i can get and run it at 4.8 1.35 ..


----------



## madboy128

With + 0.300 vccsa and VDio VDia i run IBT prioriiti high with 1.33vcore 4.9ghz

With +0.200 IBT give me error after 20 seconds, i understand why?!? ...

Asus z97pro wifi
4790k
Vcore 1.33(bios)
InputV 2.000v
Cache 4.0 with 1.15v
Dram 1.55v default 1600mhz

With vccsa And I/o i/a on auto i run prime95 1344-1344 and no crash
But craches in x264 in 7 loop and IBT... why?


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboy128*
> 
> With + 0.300 vccsa and VDio VDia i run IBT prioriiti high with 1.33vcore 4.9ghz
> 
> With +0.200 IBT give me error after 20 seconds, i understand why?!? ...
> 
> Asus z97pro wifi
> 4790k
> Vcore 1.33(bios)
> InputV 2.000v
> Cache 4.0 with 1.15v
> Dram 1.55v default 1600mhz
> 
> With vccsa And I/o i/a on auto i run prime95 1344-1344 and no crash
> But craches in x264 in 7 loop and IBT... why?


Dude, I'm going to say it once more. SA and IO voltages are relevant for MEMORY overclocking. Memory, not core. They help only if your core gets unstable because of your memory and shouldn't in any other case do much. And if they do, ther's probably something else wrong. I already told you to try setting your DRAM voltage to 1.65V. Set your input voltage a bit lower and see what happens. Set your cache voltage to 1.2V and see what happens. 1.3V VIO is too much and 1.1V VCCSA is pushing it. You wanna ruin your chip to run IBT? Be my guest.


----------



## madboy128

Thank you man, tonight i test with 1.2vcache and 1.8, 1.9v input.
Im stable in prime95 but i cant find stable in x264 test.
What is your opinion, stop using IBT and use prime 28.7 1344fft and x264 bench?


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboy128*
> 
> Thank you man, tonight i test with 1.2vcache and 1.8, 1.9v input.
> Im stable in prime95 but i cant find stable in x264 test.
> What is your opinion, stop using IBT and use prime 28.7 1344fft and x264 bench?


To be honest, if going over 1.3V I don't really use Prime95. I've also never used IBT. For my stability testing I will usually do a quick (like 5 min) run of Prime95 1344-1344 (Or maybe not even that) and then go to OCCT or RealBench or x264/x265. OCCT is almost as good at finding errors as Prime95 but isn't a resource hog and doesn't actually try to fry your CPU. Maybe boil it a bit, but certainly not fry. x264 is the best balance between finding instabilities and keeping the load and temps realistic, but it takes quite a while to find instabilities sometimes. Then there is my preferred stress test, RealBench. It's perhaps a worst case realistic load that tasks the CPU on multiple fronts and also uses the GPU and a huge chunk of memory. Bad thing is that it also takes a while to find instabilities sometimes and the PC is practically unusable while running RB, while with OCCT and x264 you can quite easily browse the web or something.

Also, you seem to be ignoring my suggestion to run your RAM at 1.65V. It's not going to mess it up, 1.65V is within spec. I'd try that first if I were you.


----------



## GeneO

Why should he run 1600 MHz RAM at 1.65v when he is not really overclocking RAM? Same logic you applied for VCCSA..


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Why should he run 1600 MHz RAM at 1.65v when he is not really overclocking RAM? Same logic you applied for VCCSA..


Because raising VCCSA and VIO to very high values helps stability, which points to memory being an issue. Maybe upping VDIMM to 1.65V, that's well within the safe zone unlike 1.1+V VCCSA and 1.3V VIO, will help without long term risk. I would even suggest giving the chip a little more VCORE if it helps keep the other voltages in check. Maybe his IMC is particularly bad, maybe his RAM sticks are utter crap, maybe 4 DIMMs is pushing his chip. There's many maybe's to check before concluding that he needs extreme IO voltages.









PS : @madboy128 What memory timings are you using? Also, what exact model DIMMs do you have? Have your tried stock VCCSA and VIO? Sometimes too much can also cause trouble. Also, try something like +0.15V VCCSA and +0.075V VIOD/A. On my system it helps if I give it a bit more VCCSA than VIO. Try stuff before going all out.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Because raising VCCSA and VIO to very high values helps stability, which points to memory being an issue. Maybe upping VDIMM to 1.65V, that's well within the safe zone unlike 1.1+V VCCSA and 1.3V VIO, will help without long term risk. I would even suggest giving the chip a little more VCORE if it helps keep the other voltages in check. Maybe his IMC is particularly bad, maybe his RAM sticks are utter crap, maybe 4 DIMMs is pushing his chip. There's many maybe's to check before concluding that he needs extreme IO voltages.


I think it is not always that simple, since all of this stuff runs of an internal voltage rail. I had a 4770k that I couldn't overclock at all without bumping up VCCSA with 1866 XMP RAM. My 4790K doesn't need any with the same RAM and MB @ 4.7 and 2200 MHz @ 1.6v. I think overclocking the CPU and changing CPU voltages can affect the IMC even if you do not have RAM overclocked (and yes I know anything over 1333 is technically an overclock).

I agree I would look elsewhere first, but I try to keep my RAM under 1.6v myself for 24x7.

.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I think it is not always that simple, since all of this stuff runs of an internal voltage rail. I had a 4770k that I couldn't overclock at all without bumping up VCCSA with 1866 XMP RAM. My 4790K doesn't need any with the same RAM and MB @ 4.7 and 2200 MHz @ 1.6v. I think overclocking the CPU and changing CPU voltages can affect the IMC even if you do not have RAM overclocked (and yes I know anything over 1333 is technically an overclock).
> 
> I agree I would look elsewhere first, but I try to keep my RAM under 1.6v myself for 24x7.
> 
> .


I get what you're saying. And what you described is similar to my case where 2400MHz RAM wouldn't even boot at 1.75V VDIMM without touching VCCSA and VIO. But all I needed was moderate increases in secondary voltages to be able to run it stably at 2400MHz 1.6V. VCCSA needs to be in the 0.9-0.95V range for total stability and VIO doesn't need to go over 1.1V. Adding +0.3V to both seems too excessive. So I've reached the same conclusion as you, the IMC is having trouble keeping up with that overclock. Since there are alternatives, he should look into them.


----------



## GeneO

Yes, 300mv is excessive. That VCCSA boost. that I needed for the 4770k was not much - it put it li 900 - 950 mv range. I guess I am saying I wouldn't rule out small bump like that. At the same time I would think that if he had 1.5v RAM there is something else wrong if he needs 1.65v.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Yes, 300mv is excessive. That VCCSA boost. that I needed for the 4770k was not much - it put it li 900 - 950 mv range. I guess I am saying I wouldn't rule out small bump like that. At the same time I would think that if he had 1.5v RAM there is something else wrong if he needs 1.65v.


I don't know if it came out like that, but I never meant he doesn't need ANY boost in VCCSA. I just said he doesn't need that much.









At this point, without knowing more details about his particular system, I can't make any more guesses.


----------



## madboy128

Tolis626 - I use 1 kit 2x4GB DDR3 1600 CL9 1.5v Kingston PnP 9-9-9-27
and 1 kit 2x4GB DDR3 1600 CL9 1.5V kingston hyperx Savage red 9-9-9-27

Savage is XMP but i disable XMP profile and add timmings manual to 9-9-9-27. (This timmings add and MB with use XMP profile but i disable XMP - first kit kingston PnP is not a xmp.)

Today i test and only with 1 (first pnp kit) without different, this time i test with 1.2 cashe V, 1.800 input and + 0.100 Vccsa and I/Os

after 1 hour i give you the result, before with old settings system crash in 7 loop x264


----------



## madboy128

10 loops x264 4900mhz @ 1.30 vcore !!!! Thanks TOLIS ! More Cache V and low input ...
Max temp is 70C* after 10 loops x264.

Time to 5ghz ...

vtt 1.13v and 1.13v vccsa is safe ?


----------



## stjepanj

my [email protected] 5,1Ghz

and [email protected],08GHz


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboy128*
> 
> 10 loops x264 4900mhz @ 1.30 vcore !!!! Thanks TOLIS ! More Cache V and low input ...
> Max temp is 70C* after 10 loops x264.
> 
> Time to 5ghz ...
> 
> vtt 1.13v and 1.13v vccsa is safe ?


VTT at 1.13V should be safe. 1.13V for SA is kinda too much though, I wouldn't go over 1.05V for 24/7. Why don't you try them at stock and then work upwards from there? Also try running without the high cache voltage and see what happens.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stjepanj*
> 
> my [email protected] 5,1Ghz
> 
> and [email protected],08GHz


And, are these stable OC's?

If they are, what stress program did you use, at what settings, and duration?


----------



## TheADLA

I really do hope the board can cope with it. According to the actual VCore (1.312) , I'm beyond manual max input.(1.299)








Whatever.. lol So far it works. run benches and stresses and daily gaming and it works.


----------



## jdorje

*THE EFFING WOES OF PRIME 95*

Background: I don't use p95 on higher overclocks, but it's pretty effective at low overclocks when not thermally limited. Or so I thought.

Someone or other on some overclocking forum or other recommended using prime95's actual prime-searching method for p95 stressing. A few weeks(?) ago I was trying to narrow down my uncore voltages needed, so I started using it. This prime search is usually cool as p95 goes, comparable to the 1344-1344 that's often recommended, though it can occasionally get up a fair bit hotter. I've never seen it anywhere near what you can get with a tiny FFT size though. So it seemed effective. p95 also seems to be more stressful on uncore and ram than other tests.

It takes ~10 days of running to check a prime number (seems strange to me, but hey) and I left it going overnight for some of my more serious tests. So by the time I was done with my uncore tests I was about 50% in on some of the threads (each of the 4 threads seems to be independent, and they go at slightly different speeds).

That's when all hell broke loose. The overclock I'd been using to test uncore, 4.5 ghz at 1.25V, started crashing. My summer overclock, 4.5 ghz at 1.22V, crashed. I raised input voltage and core voltage and cache voltage and it still crashed. I dropped back to stock and it didn't crash.

I thought maybe my chip was damaged somehow, but an x264 stress revealed the exact same stability levels as before - 4.5 ghz at 1.21V crashes after hours of x264, and 1.22V is stable.

So something in the variability of the p95 test is causing an absurd amount of stress. With settings that are stable for everyday use and x264 and p95 1344-1344, it typically crashes within 3 minutes. THREE MINUTES! The very regularity of it made me think it might be crashing (by which I mean BSOD of course) at the exact same point every time. I was reminded of the skylake AVX+HT bug that only shows up in certain prime sizes in p95. I can't be sure but getting 4.5 ghz stable needs around 1.27V, a good .05V more than I need for x264 stability and .06V more than I need for p95 1344-1344 stability. Temps are in the low 60s on average and ~never go over 70C with this level of overclock under p95.

But...only 4 days of computing left and I'm sure I'll find a new Mersenne prime! Can't stop now! I've dropped to 4.4 ghz though.


----------



## scanferr

How does adaptive voltage work?

I have my 4690k stable @ 4.5 1.180V but it bugs me that using override does not lower the voltage at idle even though all C states are enable.
Is there a way to circumvent this using adaptive voltage? As in setting a max peak so it won't go too high?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> How does adaptive voltage work?
> 
> I have my 4690k stable @ 4.5 1.180V but it bugs me that using override does not lower the voltage at idle even though all C states are enable.
> Is there a way to circumvent this using adaptive voltage? As in setting a max peak so it won't go too high?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


With cstates enabled the vcore drops on idle even if the vid remains the same. Only if cstates won't work do you need to consider adaptive. You'll know because your idle temps will be very high.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> How does adaptive voltage work?
> 
> I have my 4690k stable @ 4.5 1.180V but it bugs me that using override does not lower the voltage at idle even though all C states are enable.
> Is there a way to circumvent this using adaptive voltage? As in setting a max peak so it won't go too high?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk




voltage vs. multiplier

These voltage vs. multiplier diagrams from the Asus AI software illustrates how non-fixed voltage works. In the above diagram your voltage your voltage rises with multiplier until you cross the turbo multiplier, above which the voltage stays constant at the turbo voltage. You can't be stable somewhere above the 44 multiplier unless you somehow increase voltage.



The diagram above illustrates how offset voltage works. An offset is added to raise the voltage above the turbo voltage so that you can achieve a higher overclock above multiplier 44. Unfortunately it also raises the voltage by the same amount when you are under 44 even at idle.



Adaptive voltage is shown as the blue above the white turbo voltage line. It allows you to continue to gradually raise voltage once past 44 without affecting the voltage below 44. That is why the voltage for adaptive is often called additional turbo voltage. It may also raise the voltage quite significantly if you use a heavy load with the advanced floating point instructions. That is why some people don't recommend benching with later versions of prime95 in adaptive mode.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> How does adaptive voltage work?
> 
> I have my 4690k stable @ 4.5 1.180V but it bugs me that using override does not lower the voltage at idle even though all C states are enable.
> Is there a way to circumvent this using adaptive voltage? As in setting a max peak so it won't go too high?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


It varies depending on what motherboard mfg you have. Give us some more info please.


----------



## madboy128

http://hardware.forumsee.com/a/m/s/p12-31602-0762588--what-does-vccsa-and-vccio-actually.html

This is interesting... what do you think?


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Wall of text here:

Hi guys, my power supply completely shutoff while climbing the overclocks up. I was up on 1.35v (vcore); all other voltages Normal & Auto. When I started Prime95 (small) "click" everything from the fans to the lan shutdown.

Usually I freeze or get a blue screen from Windows. Never have I heard the power supply click and completely shutoff with a hard reset.

This i5 4690k is currently x47 at 1.3v (vcore) putting out ninety Celsius max using Prime95 plus posting to this thread. x40 (uncore ratio). Default base clock, default voltages hopefully locked, only vcore changed.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Could be the uncore voltage, added offset +.030 including power profiles from turbo to extreme, not hard shutdowns yet, but have dropped to x46 vcore

Plus now that I type that I think maybe it is my motherboard's 4 phase vrm, or I have no clue.



Did I hit a psu wattage wall, or did I hit a cpu voltage configuration wall? Did the power supply max out or did the motherboard max out?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madboy128*
> 
> http://hardware.forumsee.com/a/m/s/p12-31602-0762588--what-does-vccsa-and-vccio-actually.html
> 
> This is interesting... what do you think?


It ends in a question.


----------



## scanferr

Thanks for the replies guys. The motherboard is a ASRock Z97 Extreme 3.
About the cstates, if I have override voltage and all cstates enabled, the VID won't lower at idle. Now you said the vcore will but I do not have any Vcore indication on HWInfo. But the idle temperatures are quite normal, as in below 30C.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys. The motherboard is a ASRock Z97 Extreme 3.
> About the cstates, if I have override voltage and all cstates enabled, the VID won't lower at idle. Now you said the vcore will but I do not have any Vcore indication on HWInfo. But the idle temperatures are quite normal, as in below 30C.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Not entirely sure on ASRock. On my GB board I turned on my adaptive mode and added a offset of like 0.10v and then booted windows and ran cinebench. The voltage will be either above or below the 1.18v you needed for 4.5GHz. Go back into bios and adjust your offset until it equals the 1.18v you had at the constant voltage. Then run a real stress program to make sure you didn't loose stability and your voltages are still correct. Hopefully the ASRock board is just as easy.

Good luck!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Wall of text here:
> 
> Hi guys, my power supply completely shutoff while climbing the overclocks up. I was up on 1.35v (vcore); all other voltages Normal & Auto. When I started Prime95 (small) "click" everything from the fans to the lan shutdown.
> 
> Usually I freeze or get a blue screen from Windows. Never have I heard the power supply click and completely shutoff with a hard reset.
> 
> This i5 4690k is currently x47 at 1.3v (vcore) putting out ninety Celsius max using Prime95 plus posting to this thread. x40 (uncore ratio). Default base clock, default voltages hopefully locked, only vcore changed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Could be the uncore voltage, added offset +.030 including power profiles from turbo to extreme, not hard shutdowns yet, but have dropped to x46 vcore
> 
> Plus now that I type that I think maybe it is my motherboard's 4 phase vrm, or I have no clue.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I hit a psu wattage wall, or did I hit a cpu voltage configuration wall? Did the power supply max out or did the motherboard max out?


how did you turn it on, ( or have to turn it on )

99% of psus OCP/OverVoltage ect you have to physically remove power, either by removing power cord or shutting off the switch in back.

almost sounds like you tripped ocp to me but need more info to be sure


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Wall of text here:
> 
> Hi guys, my power supply completely shutoff while climbing the overclocks up. I was up on 1.35v (vcore); all other voltages Normal & Auto. When I started Prime95 (small) "click" everything from the fans to the lan shutdown.
> 
> Usually I freeze or get a blue screen from Windows. Never have I heard the power supply click and completely shutoff with a hard reset.
> 
> This i5 4690k is currently x47 at 1.3v (vcore) putting out ninety Celsius max using Prime95 plus posting to this thread. x40 (uncore ratio). Default base clock, default voltages hopefully locked, only vcore changed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Could be the uncore voltage, added offset +.030 including power profiles from turbo to extreme, not hard shutdowns yet, but have dropped to x46 vcore
> 
> Plus now that I type that I think maybe it is my motherboard's 4 phase vrm, or I have no clue.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I hit a psu wattage wall, or did I hit a cpu voltage configuration wall? Did the power supply max out or did the motherboard max out?
> 
> 
> 
> how did you turn it on, ( or have to turn it on )
> 
> 99% of psus OCP/OverVoltage ect you have to physically remove power, either by removing power cord or shutting off the switch in back.
> 
> almost sounds like you tripped ocp to me but need more info to be sure
Click to expand...

I never had to change the way I turned the power supply on, it would either powerup by the button or automatically restart alone.

I would not be surprised if your observation about ocp being tripped is accurate. I think my next step is to find what setting in Gigabyte Z97-SOC BIOS will cease overvolting. Also I must do some research on ocp and what ocp is.

850watt Gold Rated EVGA G2 PSU for two Nvidia GTX 980 in SLI, and the i5 4690k, four phase vrm motherboard, what is my limit?


----------



## Mega Man

i doubt it,

OCP over current protection

if your mobo pulls too many amps ( your psus max ) it will trip, however it needs to have power removed from psu for it to reset, and most psus have a built in buffer to deal wit stuff like starting current

your mobo can have it as well-


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i doubt it,
> 
> OCP over current protection
> 
> if your mobo pulls too many amps ( your psus max ) it will trip, however it needs to have power removed from psu for it to reset, and most psus have a built in buffer to deal wit stuff like starting current
> 
> your mobo can have it as well-


Thanks, + rep. The more research I do the more I think my watts are peaking their headwall causing shutdown. Too many things for this 850watt with an overclock.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Thanks, + rep. The more research I do the more I think my watts are peaking their headwall causing shutdown. Too many things for this 850watt with an overclock.


Too many things for that PSU? Never mind that EVGA's PSUs are top notch (have one myself, never looked back), with your setup you probably aren't even near 850W. I'd be surprised if you're pushing more than 650W under load even with heavy overclocks.

If I were you, I would first make sure my case is clean. Dust buildup can get nasty and, apart from causing stuff to overheat, it can also cause electrostatic discharges. Rare, true, and I don't even know if it would behave like yours did in that occasion, but it's a possibility nontheless and you should look into it.

Another thing. Are you running any liquid cooling? If yes, check for leaks. Again, unlikely, but worth checking out.

If everything else is functioning as it should, I would first be looking at the mobo (Prime95 and stuff like it can cause crazy power draw, especially if ran with adaptive voltage) as the culprit, then the PSU as being possibly faulty (It's 99% certainly not a wattage issue) or even a one off event like a voltage drop or spike in your house circuits that wasn't enough to trigger a breaker.

Now, if you're still thinking it's wattage related, run Unigine Valley or Heaven at the highest setting possible (I'd even set it to run at 4K DSR for max load on the GPUs) and also run a stress test on the CPU while using manual voltage (Run a heavy one like OCCT or Prime95, if temps allow it, for this purpose) at the same time. Take a reading from the wall if possible while these are running. Excluding the possibility that you may be running a custom BIOS on your cards, I'd bet you're pulling in the 550-700W range max.

Hope you find the issue!


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Thanks, + rep. The more research I do the more I think my watts are peaking their headwall causing shutdown. Too many things for this 850watt with an overclock.


If I take my BCLK off of auto I get the same thing, random instant power down. No warning or anything. Could be something like that.


----------



## madboy128

Well done ! 4900mhz stable with prime95 28.7 1344-1344

Core - 4900mhz
Cache - x40
VID - 1.320
Cache V 1.000
Input 2.000v
VCCSA/VCCIO-A/IO-D + 0.100V

My CPU not like high cache V, with 1.2v a cant find stabiliti with 1.35vcore but with 1.000v cpu is stable with VID 1.32V


----------



## GeneO

It could be your motherboard VRM thermal tripping (though I think it would throttle and not trip) or the Integrated VRM Fault Managent. If your bios has a setting for the latter, I would try disabling it.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Thank you fellas. Translation might be the key to the trial and error here.

I was having problems with LinX6.5 and Prime95 causing the trip shutdown.

With your help I found buried (in my eyes) in the BIOS, "over current protection for vcore."

I set "ocp vcore" toggle on Extreme
I set my BCLK onto Auto
I disabled Turbo
I disabled Hyper-threading (it is i5 4690k, no Hyper-threading)
I turned on CPU Thermal Warning at ninety Celsius

BCLK is at 100mhz
Multiplier is at x46
Delidded i5 4690k
Die TIM: Gelid Extreme
IHS TIM: Gelid Extreme



I am curious about why my max Clock reading in HWMonitor hits 4709 MHz.
Does this tool misinterpret readings?
Am I too hot under Linpack and Prime95?

(I am watercooled with an EKWB EK-KIT x240 Premium, two Fractal Silent R2 Fans, and two Prolimatech PRO-BV14.
No leaks, but seems to run hotter than I expected)


----------



## GeneO

Great!

The 4709 is fluctuating because the BCLK reading is fluctuating.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giffyy*
> 
> First I want to thank everyone for their input.
> 
> So, after 5 hours of playing around, little by little with settings, I was able to get stable 4.5Ghz @ 1.265 VCORE on full load, tested with cinebench65, Intel extreme tuning utility 45 mins, temps around 60C (Never went over 65), with adaptive voltage
> 
> Current stable setup:
> Uncore 40x
> Turbo boost - auto
> turbo ratio all 4 cores - 45x
> C1E - Enable
> C3 - Enable
> C6/C7 - Enable
> EIST - Enable
> 
> Core ratio - 45x
> VRIN LLC - High
> VRIN - 1.800v
> Vcore - 1.265
> VRING - 1.200v
> 
> Memory
> XMP - Enables (Profile 1)
> Rest is all default from XMP
> 
> I still think that temps are around 60, this chip should squeeze out higher OC to like 4.6-4.7Ghz. But now no matter what I try for 4.6Ghz it is not stable and I am stuck again.
> *for 4.6Ghz setup i tried:*
> Uncore 42x
> Turbo boost - disabled
> turbo ratio all 4 cores - disabled
> C1E - disabled
> C3 - disabled
> C6/C7 - disabled
> EIST - disabled
> 
> Core ratio - 46x
> VRIN LLC - *Turbo*
> VRIN - 2.000v
> Vcore - 1.300
> VRING - 1.200v
> 
> Memory
> XMP - Enables (Profile 1)
> Rest is all default from XMP
> 
> So, any GURU/Experts can suggest where to go from here in getting higher OC, I have played with Vcore and Uncore , but it would load into windows, within 10 mins on XTU it crashes.
> Looking forward to hearing from you guys.
> 
> Much Appreciated guys!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giffyy*
> 
> First I want to thank everyone for their input.
> 
> So, after 5 hours of playing around, little by little with settings, I was able to get stable 4.5Ghz @ 1.265 VCORE on full load, tested with cinebench65, Intel extreme tuning utility 45 mins, temps around 60C (Never went over 65), with adaptive voltage
> 
> Current stable setup:
> Uncore 40x
> Turbo boost - auto
> turbo ratio all 4 cores - 45x
> C1E - Enable
> C3 - Enable
> C6/C7 - Enable
> EIST - Enable
> 
> Core ratio - 45x
> VRIN LLC - High
> VRIN - 1.800v
> Vcore - 1.265
> VRING - 1.200v
> 
> Memory
> XMP - Enables (Profile 1)
> Rest is all default from XMP
> 
> I still think that temps are around 60, this chip should squeeze out higher OC to like 4.6-4.7Ghz. But now no matter what I try for 4.6Ghz it is not stable and I am stuck again.
> *for 4.6Ghz setup i tried:*
> Uncore 42x
> Turbo boost - disabled
> turbo ratio all 4 cores - disabled
> C1E - disabled
> C3 - disabled
> C6/C7 - disabled
> EIST - disabled
> 
> Core ratio - 46x
> VRIN LLC - *Turbo*
> VRIN - 2.000v
> Vcore - 1.300
> VRING - 1.200v
> 
> Memory
> XMP - Enables (Profile 1)
> Rest is all default from XMP
> 
> So, any GURU/Experts can suggest where to go from here in getting higher OC, I have played with Vcore and Uncore , but it would load into windows, within 10 mins on XTU it crashes.
> Looking forward to hearing from you guys.
> 
> Much Appreciated guys!


Thought i'd reply to this post since I was looking through the whole page for posts I might had missed...

Good that your 4.5GHz is stable. And first of all I have to say I am no guru at overclocking. Im also still learning about my chip and reading about what others do and I try things out.
But when you try to move on to 4.6GHz you shouldn't change alot of settings at the same time. This is never a good idea btw, but I catch myself doing the same exact thing too though









So what I would do in your case:

Uncore ratio: set this back to 40 and leave it there until you are at your max Core overclock.
Turbo boost: disable this.
Core ratio: Set this to 46 on all cores.
C states and EIST options: I disable them for getting a higher overclock, but if you care about power use you can first try to leave them enabled.
C3 and EIST I believe are the ones you wanna keep enabled if possible so the voltage will be reduced when there is less load on your cpu and EIST lowers your frequency when under less load.

VRIN LLC: Try Extreme.
VRIN Voltage: I dont think you need 2.0v for a 4.6GHz overclock but keep it there for now.
Vcore: 1.3v or maybe just under that? Somewhere around 1.295v or so.
Cache / Ring voltage: I would lower this a bit to somewhere between 1.15v - 1.17v since for a cache ratio of 40 you probably dont need 1.2v

Memory:
XMP: you can keep this enabled but if you do, dont change any settings on the memory manually.

You could also disable XMP and set your Memory to 1600MHz and everything else on the memory left on auto (this is the way I used for my CPU overclock).

If these settings are not stable, try raising only the vcore in small increments until you are stable or your temps are getting too high.
If you left C states and EIST enabled in your first try, you could try test again with them disabled and see if this changes anything.

And i'll say it again... dont change alot of settings at the same time. And keep your Cache Ratio at 40 or maybe even lower to 35, until you reached your max Core overclock.

Hope this might help you


----------



## scanferr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys. The motherboard is a ASRock Z97 Extreme 3.
> About the cstates, if I have override voltage and all cstates enabled, the VID won't lower at idle. Now you said the vcore will but I do not have any Vcore indication on HWInfo. But the idle temperatures are quite normal, as in below 30C.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Not entirely sure on ASRock. On my GB board I turned on my adaptive mode and added a offset of like 0.10v and then booted windows and ran cinebench. The voltage will be either above or below the 1.18v you needed for 4.5GHz. Go back into bios and adjust your offset until it equals the 1.18v you had at the constant voltage. Then run a real stress program to make sure you didn't loose stability and your voltages are still correct. Hopefully the ASRock board is just as easy.
> 
> Good luck!
Click to expand...

Thanks mate. Will check on that

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## smke

trying to find a good 650 to 750 w psu to replace my 460w cooler master psu with full modular black cables and 8 to 10 sata conectors here is what my system is

mobo asus z97 deluxe/usb3.1
cpu i7 4790k oc to 47 and uncore to 46
memory G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400
vid caed NVIDIA GeForce GT 740
tv tuner Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2250 (8851)
sound Sound Blaster Z
Silverstone ECU01 PCI-E Gen 2.0 Card w/ 2 x Internal 19-Pin USB3.0 10Gbps Ports requires a sata conector
ssd G.SKILL FM-25S3-240GPFS
hdd1 500gb wd green
hdd2 500gb wd green
odd 1 lg blue ray burner
odd 2 lite on dvd burner

that's what I have now. here is what I want to add

ek predator 240
hdd 3 2tb wd red
hdd 4 2tb wd red
memory G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> trying to find a good 650 to 750 w psu to replace my 460w cooler master psu with full modular black cables and 8 to 10 sata conectors here is what my system is
> 
> mobo asus z97 deluxe/usb3.1
> cpu i7 4790k oc to 47 and uncore to 46
> memory G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400
> vid caed NVIDIA GeForce GT 740
> tv tuner Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2250 (8851)
> sound Sound Blaster Z
> Silverstone ECU01 PCI-E Gen 2.0 Card w/ 2 x Internal 19-Pin USB3.0 10Gbps Ports requires a sata conector
> ssd G.SKILL FM-25S3-240GPFS
> hdd1 500gb wd green
> hdd2 500gb wd green
> odd 1 lg blue ray burner
> odd 2 lite on dvd burner
> 
> that's what I have now. here is what I want to add
> 
> ek predator 240
> hdd 3 2tb wd red
> hdd 4 2tb wd red
> memory G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400


If I needed a psu today I would go with
Evga 650w gold or the 750


----------



## xXDanielHDXx

Hey guys. Im about to decide wheter to buy a Xeon 1231v3 or a i5 4690k.
I will be gaming mostly, but I want that CPU to last 2 years at least.
I love overclocking (i mean thats why im here^^), but I also would like HT... And the i7 new in germany is to expensive. I got a budget of 260€.
Sorry if this is the wrong thread, but i thought you guys here know the answer to my actual question best









How high on average a new batch i5 4690k can be clocked with save voltages for daily use?

Right now I own a G3258 @4.4.
Can I expect like 4.5 GHz at least, so im faster than the xeon 1231v3?


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXDanielHDXx*
> 
> Hey guys. Im about to decide wheter to buy a Xeon 1231v3 or a i5 4690k.
> I will be gaming mostly, but I want that CPU to last 2 years at least.
> I love overclocking (i mean thats why im here^^), but I also would like HT... And the i7 new in germany is to expensive. I got a budget of 260€.
> Sorry if this is the wrong thread, but i thought you guys here know the answer to my actual question best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How high on average a new batch i5 4690k can be clocked with save voltages for daily use?
> 
> Right now I own a G3258 @4.4.
> Can I expect like 4.5 GHz at least, so im faster than the xeon 1231v3?


id go one better 4790k I got mine at 47 with an uncore at 46


----------



## xXDanielHDXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> id go one better 4790k I got mine at 47 with an uncore at 46


The thing is, im still a student and the next time i get money is christmas :/


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXDanielHDXx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smke*
> 
> id go one better 4790k I got mine at 47 with an uncore at 46
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is, im still a student and the next time i get money is christmas :/
Click to expand...

buy then it b on salehow mutch u got to spenddo u have a micor cinter near u the 4790k is running 299.99


----------



## xXDanielHDXx

Well. You ever played GTA V on a G3258?








I need that thing now. Christmas i'll be doing my "ausbildung", which is where you learn for your future job and get decent money for that.

Also in germany there are almost never awesome deals on computer hardware...


----------



## xXDanielHDXx

I got 260€ (like the same in $) to spend.


----------



## smke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXDanielHDXx*
> 
> I got 260€ (like the same in $) to spend.


go for 4690k


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Thanks, + rep. The more research I do the more I think my watts are peaking their headwall causing shutdown. Too many things for this 850watt with an overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> Too many things for that PSU? Never mind that EVGA's PSUs are top notch (have one myself, never looked back), with your setup you probably aren't even near 850W. I'd be surprised if you're pushing more than 650W under load even with heavy overclocks.
> 
> If I were you, I would first make sure my case is clean. Dust buildup can get nasty and, apart from causing stuff to overheat, it can also cause electrostatic discharges. Rare, true, and I don't even know if it would behave like yours did in that occasion, but it's a possibility nontheless and you should look into it.
> 
> Another thing. Are you running any liquid cooling? If yes, check for leaks. Again, unlikely, but worth checking out.
> 
> If everything else is functioning as it should, I would first be looking at the mobo (Prime95 and stuff like it can cause crazy power draw, especially if ran with adaptive voltage) as the culprit, then the PSU as being possibly faulty (It's 99% certainly not a wattage issue) or even a one off event like a voltage drop or spike in your house circuits that wasn't enough to trigger a breaker.
> 
> Now, if you're still thinking it's wattage related, run Unigine Valley or Heaven at the highest setting possible (I'd even set it to run at 4K DSR for max load on the GPUs) and also run a stress test on the CPU while using manual voltage (Run a heavy one like OCCT or Prime95, if temps allow it, for this purpose) at the same time. Take a reading from the wall if possible while these are running. Excluding the possibility that you may be running a custom BIOS on your cards, I'd bet you're pulling in the 550-700W range max.
> 
> Hope you find the issue!
Click to expand...

just a fyi, evga psus have nothing to do with psu quality,

and some of evga psus are down right mediocre

the name brand means NOTHING, you need to look at BOTH the oem ( the real manufacture ) AND the lineup it is from - the evga g2/p2/t2 lineup is superflower leadex- great psu - iirc the gs is seasonic ?prime? or something, either way another great psu and i know there is another one ( newish ) that is supposed to be good too from evga


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXDanielHDXx*
> 
> Hey guys. Im about to decide wheter to buy a Xeon 1231v3 or a i5 4690k.
> I will be gaming mostly, but I want that CPU to last 2 years at least.
> I love overclocking (i mean thats why im here^^), but I also would like HT... And the i7 new in germany is to expensive. I got a budget of 260€.
> Sorry if this is the wrong thread, but i thought you guys here know the answer to my actual question best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How high on average a new batch i5 4690k can be clocked with save voltages for daily use?
> 
> Right now I own a G3258 @4.4.
> Can I expect like 4.5 GHz at least, so im faster than the xeon 1231v3?


We have old batches of the 4690k how can we tell you? Yes 4.5ghz is obtainable by the i7 4790k, buy the i5 with a good motherboard and cooler.

Why do you need to be faster than a xeon? 100mhz.. in gaming? Why not plain wait two years for whatever dream you have then?


----------



## emsj86

Maybe someone can put this question to rest for me. I have my 4790k 4.7 1.28v. And it stressed test using OCCT (90%) now my cpu cores range from 56-65 degrees. My question is I'm custom wate cooled and I've remounted and changed things around yet still same temps. Our these the temps that our normal for this chip. I ask because I see some with a lot less rad space than me say they never get passed 50 and I find that hard to believe as I idle at 32 and gaming I reach 60 max.(stress test 65 hottest core)


----------



## new boy

I'm under water with 2x 280 rads in a loop with a 4790k and a 290x. I'm also delidded.

At 4.7GHz at 1.23v (ish) I get 51c recorded as my hottest maximum core temp after a couple hours of gta5.

So I would say with you not being delidded, and with the extra bit of voltage yours takes, it looks about right to me.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> We have old batches of the 4690k how can we tell you? Yes 4.5ghz is obtainable by the i7 4790k, buy the i5 with a good motherboard and cooler.
> 
> Why do you need to be faster than a xeon? 100mhz.. in gaming? Why not plain wait two years for whatever dream you have then?


i got a AsRock Z87M Extreme4 and a Corsair H60.

Also 100 Mhz isnt the overclocked value. Im expecting like 4.4-4.6 GHz.









Why not wait?

Because some games are unplayable with the G3258 (like GTA V or FarCry 4).

Also the i5 is cheaper.


----------



## Frantik3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXDanielHDXx*
> 
> i got a AsRock Z87M Extreme4 and a Corsair H60.
> 
> Also 100 Mhz isnt the overclocked value. Im expecting like 4.4-4.6 GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not wait?
> 
> Because some games are unplayable with the G3258 (like GTA V or FarCry 4).
> 
> Also the i5 is cheaper.


Like it was said above I also have an older batch of i5 4690K.. I had 4.3 OC for a year 24/7 with 1.1 vcore and 4.5 with 1.2v but just because I didn't want to push more voltage for everyday use.

I managed 4.7 with 1.3 vcore but just to run Cinebench and XTU .. So I think for gaming i5 would be ok no need to spend the extra money for i7


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Maybe someone can put this question to rest for me. I have my 4790k 4.7 1.28v. And it stressed test using OCCT (90%) now my cpu cores range from 56-65 degrees. My question is I'm custom wate cooled and I've remounted and changed things around yet still same temps. Our these the temps that our normal for this chip. I ask because I see some with a lot less rad space than me say they never get passed 50 and I find that hard to believe as I idle at 32 and gaming I reach 60 max.(stress test 65 hottest core)


You won't see much of a change by remounting. the best way to get better cpu temps is to delid and put CLU under the IHS if you havn't yet. I did and dropped my max teps 16C under load. There is a bit of confusion about delta-t in cooling, it is really only only part of the problem. Flow rates and the speed at witch the heat moves from the die through the block to the water is a big part of it. You can have ambient temp water and it wont matter if the die can't cool off fast enough through the IHS and block.


----------



## turkletont

What kind of voltage have you guys been getting down to at stock 4.4? I ran AIDA for 5 hours then played maybe an hour of the witcher 3 at 1.1v and it was perfectly stable. Yet my vid was at like 1.235? yeesh


----------



## blackhole2013

im doing 4.2 unicore auto voltage now and 4.7 1.24v on core ...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emsj86*
> 
> Maybe someone can put this question to rest for me. I have my 4790k 4.7 1.28v. And it stressed test using OCCT (90%) now my cpu cores range from 56-65 degrees. My question is I'm custom wate cooled and I've remounted and changed things around yet still same temps. Our these the temps that our normal for this chip. I ask because I see some with a lot less rad space than me say they never get passed 50 and I find that hard to believe as I idle at 32 and gaming I reach 60 max.(stress test 65 hottest core)


To properly compare temps you have to include the ambient temp.

Delidding dropped my temps on 4790k 4.8 1.265v down to 55c load on custom loop. its nice but I didnt really gain anything lowering temps from 65c to 55c since 65 was already safe.

Your 65c is perfectly safe.


----------



## emsj86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> To properly compare temps you have to include the ambient temp.
> 
> Delidding dropped my temps on 4790k 4.8 1.265v down to 55c load on custom loop. its nice but I didnt really gain anything lowering temps from 65c to 55c since 65 was already safe.
> 
> Your 65c is perfectly safe.


That is what kept me from delidding as I I know it won't do anything but have lower temps (which is fun to get). My ambient is 72 degrees which I believe is 22 Celsius. My chip seems to take more voltage for higher clocks but it does stay stable which is nice. I won't run it it at 5ghz but for fun I was able to get 5ghx at 1.35v. And was able to keep the temps below 78 degrees. I usually keep my cou at 4.5 1.25 or 4.8 1.3v. The reason I asked is I always see people saying there hottest core is 55 or 50 yet there running a h55 or something of that grade. Which I find hard to believe. Sometimes


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Trouble at the well. 4690k

I set my cpu overclock for 4.7ghz, gave it some volts, and away... we did not go. My settings are x47 however the processor displays being locked at 4600 mhz even. All previous overclocking reacts as anticipated up to my current 4.6ghz, the settings I chose worked.
When I run my settings with x46 multiplier it will even throw out the occasional clock of 4666 MHz; as soon as I do multipler x47, the processor will not touch anything over 4.6ghz.

Can I get some help here or do I need to check the motherboard in?

Edit:

Enabled Turbo again and set every timing I could to equal x47. That looked to work however now my gflops are tanking.







Actually the gflop problem is probably my 1866 mhz ram.


----------



## jdorje

If I set turbo to 46x the core won't go beyond that, even if turbo is disabled.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Huh, I can't say that I know what is in control here either. Good news is I added some Coollabratory Liquid Ultra on my die and my block. Temperatures have never been better and stay below eighty running linpack. The naked Ivy kit should show this week too.


----------



## warbringerpt

Howdy guys,

Since february 3 I have aquired a i5 4690k, coming from a g3258.
The g3258 was a bad ocer, needing 1.375v to do 4.2ghz, not stable (random bsod while gaming or stressing, not 100%). Had to run it @4.1ghz with1.35v 99% stable.
I have a cm 212 hyper evo, with the pentium (oced) I had 30º/33º on idle, high 60'sº / 70s º on load. With the i5 (stock) 15-20º idle, 45-50º load.
The stock voltage was adaptive, lowest was 0.85v 1.14v on load.
I bumped the i5 to 4.2ghz, set voltage to fixed 1.125v (higher than stock idle, lower than stock at load). Posted, logged into windows, stressed it with x264 + gpu portion of occt, 1h30m no issues.Managed to be fully stable with 1.125v until 4.4ghz. 4.5ghz bsoded me. Bumped voltage to 1.23v adaptive, fully stable with max temps either 50s or 57º tops. Ambient temperature between 10º to 15º.
Is this good, or is this normal, being able to oc to 4.5ghz with 1.23v (haven't tried lowering it to see the minimum stable voltage). Coming from a bad g3258, this feels amazing.
I'm not trying a bigger oc due to the mobo being not that good for ocs, being the z97m anniversary. To oc the g3258 on auto oc with 4.2ghz, it would boot the pentium with 1.4v. 4ghz was 1.28v.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warbringerpt*
> 
> Howdy guys,
> 
> Since february 3 I have aquired a i5 4690k, coming from a g3258.
> The g3258 was a bad ocer, needing 1.375v to do 4.2ghz, not stable (random bsod while gaming or stressing, not 100%). Had to run it @4.1ghz with1.35v 99% stable.
> I have a cm 212 hyper evo, with the pentium (oced) I had 30º/33º on idle, high 60'sº / 70s º on load. With the i5 (stock) 15-20º idle, 45-50º load.
> The stock voltage was adaptive, lowest was 0.85v 1.14v on load.
> I bumped the i5 to 4.2ghz, set voltage to fixed 1.125v (higher than stock idle, lower than stock at load). Posted, logged into windows, stressed it with x264 + gpu portion of occt, 1h30m no issues.Managed to be fully stable with 1.125v until 4.4ghz. 4.5ghz bsoded me. Bumped voltage to 1.23v adaptive, fully stable with max temps either 50s or 57º tops. Ambient temperature between 10º to 15º.
> Is this good, or is this normal, being able to oc to 4.5ghz with 1.23v (haven't tried lowering it to see the minimum stable voltage). Coming from a bad g3258, this feels amazing.
> I'm not trying a bigger oc due to the mobo being not that good for ocs, being the z97m anniversary. To oc the g3258 on auto oc with 4.2ghz, it would boot the pentium with 1.4v. 4ghz was 1.28v.


Sounds like a nice upgrade. What are you using to verify stability and load temps? Those are some cold ambient temps, I couldn't game that cold.







With temps that low you could probably see what 1.30 vcore will give you.


----------



## warbringerpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Sounds like a nice upgrade. What are you using to verify stability and load temps? Those are some cold ambient temps, I couldn't game that cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With temps that low you could probably see what 1.30 vcore will give you.


Like I said, either cinebench (just to see the difference in the oc), x264 runs, 10 loops 4 threads normal priority, x264 coupled with occt's gpu test, x264 + heaven benchmark(or valley), converting movies into another format with formatfactory, gaming in general.
Prime95 hammers the cpu hard, max temp I got was 74º. Ignoring prime95 max temps wont go past 57º, mostly hovers around 47-54º.
My fear really is the mobo, 3 power phases. I can't even change vring(I tink that's the one, or input voltage, can't remember).
Like I said, I'm satisfied by the upgrade + oc capabilities of the i5. Didn't know it would be that much of a difference (cinebench score is nearing i7 3770 scores, though the system needs to be formatted). I was thinking to save and buy a i7 4790k, but I mostly game, browse the webs and convert movies. Nothing that a i5 can't do.
Will, however, try 1.3v and see if it boots 4.6ghz(or more).
About gaming with these temps, I'm used to it. The cold air enters through the blind's space and through the wood around the windows. At home everyone is mostly used to the cold, we have some heaters if it really gets cold. But hey, better temps for oc


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Did that even answer a question?


----------



## jdorje

Die size in the 4690k is over twice that of the g3258, so you can easily see it be cooler with the same clock and twice the cores.

Delidding really helps the pentium.


----------



## benjamen50

It's amazing how low the CPU voltage can go with power saving settings and an overclock. I'm getting as low as 0.084v and it's surprisingly stable. I'm surprised how it can even do that with no issues.


----------



## andreluiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> It's amazing how low the CPU voltage can go with power saving settings and an overclock. I'm getting as low as 0.084v and it's surprisingly stable. I'm surprised how it can even do that with no issues.


~0.1v in C-states ?


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andreluiz*
> 
> ~0.1v in C-states ?


Yep, all C-States on auto (well in that case enabled as it's working)


----------



## andreluiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Yep, all C-States on auto (well in that case enabled as it's working)


If it was a skylake we would have many bugs!


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> It's amazing how low the CPU voltage can go with power saving settings and an overclock. I'm getting as low as 0.084v and it's surprisingly stable. I'm surprised how it can even do that with no issues.


It will go to 0 volts in core C6 and C7 - in these states voltage is removed from the core.
Auto might not enable these states because some older power supplies could not supply the low voltage


----------



## andreluiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> It will go to 0 volts in core C6 and C7 - in these states voltage is removed from the core.
> Auto might not enable these states because some older power supplies could not supply the low voltage


But FreezeLake can't to enter in deep C-State... Freeeeeze


----------



## deegzor

Hello fellow overclockers!

I have been messing around with my 4690k for a while now and been able to get it stable 4.8ghz 1.275v, cache 4.4ghz 1.200v. All power saving options disabled from bios and win 10.

Now that i dropped my core down to 4.7 to get temps where i want them to be (60-70c under load) Should i start turning on some power saving options/utilities or adaptive voltage? Would i get any other benefit from it than just cheaper electricity bill?

If so, some tip's would be much appreciated

My specs:

i5 4690k 4.7ghz 1.260v
G.skill ripjaws 16gb (4x4gb). 1866. 9-10-10-28 (stock 1600. 9-9-9-24)
Asrock z97 pro 4
Gtx 970 1506/8000mhz 1.262v


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Hello fellow overclockers!
> 
> I have been messing around with my 4690k for a while now and been able to get it stable 4.8ghz 1.275v, cache 4.4ghz 1.200v. All power saving options disabled from bios and win 10.
> 
> Now that i dropped my core down to 4.7 to get temps where i want them to be (60-70c under load) Should i start turning on some power saving options/utilities or adaptive voltage? Would i get any other benefit from it than just cheaper electricity bill?
> 
> If so, some tip's would be much appreciated
> 
> My specs:
> 
> i5 4690k 4.7ghz 1.260v
> G.skill ripjaws 16gb (4x4gb). 1866. 9-10-10-28 (stock 1600. 9-9-9-24)
> Asrock z97 pro 4
> Gtx 970 1506/8000mhz 1.262v


I did. There is no reason to keep your core at max clocks and voltage all the time. Theoretically it can reduce the life span. I enabled all my power-saving features in bios plus adaptive voltage. I left windows power profile as high performance but changed minimum processor to 5%.


----------



## jdorje

Enable all cstates. Adaptive voltage does not do anything if cstates are working.


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Enable all cstates. Adaptive voltage does not do anything if cstates are working.


if i remember correctly, no stress testing with synthetics after this? x264 v2 few loops should be enough?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> if i remember correctly, no stress testing with synthetics after this? x264 v2 few loops should be enough?


You aren't enabling adaptive so you can use prime 95 if you want. There's no reason to if you're nearing your thermal limit though.


----------



## deegzor

Just enabled c7 state and temps wen't on idle to ~23C and power consumption dropped to 5-10w. I guess this is enough for me since core speed doesn't hurt cpu.


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Just enabled c7 state and temps wen't on idle to ~23C and power consumption dropped to 5-10w. I guess this is enough for me since core speed doesn't hurt cpu.


Hmm, i was monitoring my core frequency on hwinfo and found out that my max clock jumped to 4.8ghz and bus speed to 102.4mghz.. Tried to take C-states off again but it still happens after pc is idling few minutes. Also checked with hwmonitor (i know it's bad) and it showed max core clock 4773mhz. Is my overclock suddenly unstable or what could cause this?

P.s No crash, no bsod, everything seems to work fine


----------



## jdorje

If it doesn't crash it's stable.

Hwinfo and other programs get the clock by multiplying bclk with multiplier. So when the bclk goes to 102 then you get another 100 mhz.

It's a fairly common thing. Most people just change the setting in hwinfo so that bclk is only read on startup. Then you just ignore it.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Enable all cstates. Adaptive voltage does not do anything if cstates are working.


Yes it does. C-states will only lower voltage when the core is idle. When cores are active, the voltage will be varied with the load (frequency) while the core is active.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> if i remember correctly, no stress testing with synthetics after this? x264 v2 few loops should be enough?


A few successful loops is not much of an indication of stability. You should run other stress tests as well and for some time if you want stability.


----------



## jdorje

How would you go about proving that? I never see full voltage when the cpu isn't under load and at full clock. Therefore I'm pretty positive you are wrong.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> How would you go about proving that? I never see full voltage when the cpu isn't under load and at full clock. Therefore I'm pretty positive you are wrong.


With fixed voltage, you never see full voltage on a core when you have the C-states enabled because the core is idle (that is what C states are, except for running C0 state) and the voltage is lowered or removed in the idle C-state. Adaptive voltage applies to the running, C0 state, and if you have adaptive or offset voltage enabled, when the core is running, the voltage is adjusted according to load. If you do not have adaptive or offset voltage enabled (fixed voltage), then the voltage is always at the fixed voltage you set when the core is in running.

or in other words, with a fixed voltage, when you see a lower voltage on a core, it is because it is in an idle state. Cores executing code will be at the full voltage.

I am not wrong, that is the way it works. Read about it in the 4th generation data sheet volume 1 if you want to understand how it works.

EDIT:
BTW the various lower voltage/frequency states cores can take when running (sub-states of C0) are called the P-states and are disabled/enabled thorough enabling/disabling EIST and not running in fixed voltage/manual/override mode,.

.


----------



## GeneO

You know, the manual/override voltage behavior is what I see on my Asus boards. I wonder if manual is even in the Intel vocabulary and it is not some motherboard manufacturer dependent implementation. I think I recollect some motherboards don't seem to lower voltage even with c-states enabled when in manual mode. So maybe we are both right. LOL.

The way to tell what is happening is to look at the VID (not core voltage) in HWIFO64 when idle. If the VID hasn't dropped but the core voltage has, then the voltage drops you see are from the cores idling.

.


----------



## jdorje

Yes, I never see full voltage unless the CPU is under full load. I fail to see how this is different from adaptive voltage though. If the chip is at partial load, say 1400 or 2300 or 2900 mhz, the voltage will be something like 0.7V.

Again, how would you prove that adaptive is doing anything at all? If the chip is at full clock then you have the maximum voltage which is the same either way. If it's not then cstates causes you to have much reduced voltage. How would you demonstrate there was some state in between where adaptive did anything?


----------



## Loladinas

On my GENE VII, if I set manual voltage and and enable EIST, C1 and C3, I only see two different voltages. When cores idle it's 0,724V and when they're under any load it's at whatever was set, say 1,296V. VID doesn't change, however. There's also "fully manual mode", which disables EIST and C-states and applies constant voltage. When I use adaptive mode there are more "steps". 0,724V @800Mhz, 1.020V @ 4Ghz, 1.296V @ 4.7Ghz, 1.344V @ 4.7Ghz... and probably a few in between. VID changes along with Vcore.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> You know, the manual/override voltage behavior is what I see on my Asus boards. I wonder if manual is even in the Intel vocabulary and it is not some motherboard manufacturer dependent implementation. I think I recollect some motherboards don't seem to lower voltage even with c-states enabled when in manual mode. So maybe we are both right. LOL.
> 
> The way to tell what is happening is to look at the VID (not core voltage) in HWIFO64 when idle. If the VID hasn't dropped but the core voltage has, then the voltage drops you see are from the cores idling.
> 
> .


That is correct, my GB mobo keeps all voltages maxed if have the vcore to a specific number. It was pegged even when the core down-clocked to 800MHz. Adaptive only kicked in when I set the vcore back to "normal" and use your offset to compensate. So, I think you are both right depending on MFG.


----------



## jdorje

Keep in mind the vid or requested voltage isn't going to change ever if you have fixed voltage set. Hwinfo shows both that and the vcore.

There are boards where cstates doesn't work right, or at least I've seen people claim they can't get cstates to work.

Maybe by hooking up my kill-a-watt I could measure power usage for an hour and compare adaptive to fixed. But I need an hour of use that is both representative of normal use (ie not stress testing) while also being consistent. And maybe even harder I need exactly the same voltage for both to be exactly stable.


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> With fixed voltage, you never see full voltage on a core when you have the C-states enabled because the core is idle (that is what C states are, except for running C0 state) and the voltage is lowered or removed in the idle C-state. Adaptive voltage applies to the running, C0 state, and if you have adaptive or offset voltage enabled, when the core is running, the voltage is adjusted according to load. If you do not have adaptive or offset voltage enabled (fixed voltage), then the voltage is always at the fixed voltage you set when the core is in running.
> 
> or in other words, with a fixed voltage, when you see a lower voltage on a core, it is because it is in an idle state. Cores executing code will be at the full voltage.
> 
> I am not wrong, that is the way it works. Read about it in the 4th generation data sheet volume 1 if you want to understand how it works.
> 
> EDIT:
> BTW the various lower voltage/frequency states cores can take when running (sub-states of C0) are called the P-states and are disabled/enabled thorough enabling/disabling EIST and not running in fixed voltage/manual/override mode,.
> 
> .


Thanks for your informative post! Since i have Asrock board i can't see my actual vcores on hwinfo it only shows vid whichs is the vcore what i have set on bios. While having C-states on i can see drop on idle temps and powerconsumption but thats it. So it's kinda hard to set my adaptive voltage since i can't see what it actually is at different situations...


----------



## PSILVA

I have a 4690k with 4.4ghz 1.2vcore stable, speedstep and epu saver are enable in my z97 pro gamer, but in windows in idle the bus speed and vcore don't go down, how i got this work?


----------



## jdorje

Base clock never changes. Set windows to balanced mode and hwinfo should show vcore dropping if cstates are enabled. You can also see a substantial difference in idle temps.


----------



## PSILVA

Ok thanks Jdorge


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Keep in mind the vid or requested voltage isn't going to change ever if you have fixed voltage set. Hwinfo shows both that and the vcore.
> 
> There are boards where cstates doesn't work right, or at least I've seen people claim they can't get cstates to work.
> 
> Maybe by hooking up my kill-a-watt I could measure power usage for an hour and compare adaptive to fixed. But I need an hour of use that is both representative of normal use (ie not stress testing) while also being consistent. And maybe even harder I need exactly the same voltage for both to be exactly stable.


Just tested this today on my board with manual and c- states enabled (C6-C7).
Vcore will drop to 0.008V in HWinfo and the old kill-a-watt registers the same idle power ~55watts as if adaptive was selected.
Disable c-states and idle power is 60-65watt


----------



## scanferr

This conversation lately about C-states and voltage etc made me remind me I need to test this again.

So right now I have 4.5GHz @ 1.18V with all C-states enabled, plus EIST and the Vcore will not vary according to load. Even if all cores are at idle, each core will be @ 1.18V. Is this supposed to happen?


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> This conversation lately about C-states and voltage etc made me remind me I need to test this again.
> 
> So right now I have 4.5GHz @ 1.18V with all C-states enabled, plus EIST and the Vcore will not vary according to load. Even if all cores are at idle, each core will be @ 1.18V. Is this supposed to happen?


It is normal that VID (requested voltage) will be locked at 1.18V while vcore (actual voltage) will drop to .02V. Hwinfo should show both. You can also tell by looking at temps usually. Of course getting it to full idle can take some work (you need to stop basically all programs from running).

If you have 1.18V set in bios and you see a 1.18V reading that's almost certainly VID. Vcore under load would be more like 1.19-1.20V.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Just tested this today on my board with manual and c- states enabled (C6-C7).
> Vcore will drop to 0.008V in HWinfo and the old kill-a-watt registers the same idle power ~55watts as if adaptive was selected.
> Disable c-states and idle power is 60-65watt


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> This conversation lately about C-states and voltage etc made me remind me I need to test this again.
> 
> So right now I have 4.5GHz @ 1.18V with all C-states enabled, plus EIST and the Vcore will not vary according to load. Even if all cores are at idle, each core will be @ 1.18V. Is this supposed to happen?


Are you using manual/override voltage and looking at VID and not core voltage? What motherboard do you have (fill in your rig).


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> This conversation lately about C-states and voltage etc made me remind me I need to test this again.
> 
> So right now I have 4.5GHz @ 1.18V with all C-states enabled, plus EIST and the Vcore will not vary according to load. Even if all cores are at idle, each core will be @ 1.18V. Is this supposed to happen?


Once you set a voltage for your overclock it will stay stuck there because you negate the VID for different clock multipliers. One thing you can do is set it on adaptive mode so that you are just adding to the VID at different multipliers. Let me know if you need details.

Edit: Editing this before I get tomatoes thrown at me. adaptive = add voltage to turbo multiplier is what I use. offset is adding voltage to all VIDs on the VID map for your processors.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Once you set a voltage for your overclock it will stay stuck there because you negate the VID for different clock multipliers. One thing you can do is set it on adaptive mode so that you are just adding to the VID at different multipliers. Let me know if you need details.
> 
> Edit: Editing this before I get tomatoes thrown at me. adaptive = add voltage to turbo multiplier is what I use. offset is adding voltage to all VIDs on the VID map for your processors.


You don't need adaptive mode or offset mode to have vcore drop. Just enable cstates. There is no advantage to adaptive/offset on haswell.


----------



## scanferr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Once you set a voltage for your overclock it will stay stuck there because you negate the VID for different clock multipliers. One thing you can do is set it on adaptive mode so that you are just adding to the VID at different multipliers. Let me know if you need details.
> 
> Edit: Editing this before I get tomatoes thrown at me. adaptive = add voltage to turbo multiplier is what I use. offset is adding voltage to all VIDs on the VID map for your processors.


I will take a picture of my UEFI settings as soon as I can. I suspect that if I choose adaptive and set it to 1.18V, it will in fact, be running higher than that so I need to decrease it through the offset, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> You don't need adaptive mode or offset mode to have vcore drop. Just enable cstates. There is no advantage to adaptive/offset on haswell.


I already said this. If I enable all cstates with override, the voltage will not drop.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> I already said this. If I enable all cstates with override, the voltage will not drop.


VID does not drop. Vcore does. Unless your motherboard is buggy. Find vcore in hwinfo.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> VID does not drop. Vcore does. Unless your motherboard is buggy. Find vcore in hwinfo.


I don't remember posting VID changes in anyway up or down, I must have mistakenly posted it incorrectly? VID is a set of unchangeable voltage that is hard mapped into the processor.


----------



## scanferr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> VID does not drop. Vcore does. Unless your motherboard is buggy. Find vcore in hwinfo.


I do not have a Vcore indication in hwinfo.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> You don't need adaptive mode or offset mode to have vcore drop. Just enable cstates. There is no advantage to adaptive/offset on haswell.


There are a few advantages to adaptive.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> I do not have a Vcore indication in hwinfo.


Are you using HWINFO64? That has a complete listing of sensors.


----------



## mouacyk

If you enabled c7, idle voltage should be dropping. For my mobo it's not visible in cpuz and shows as some vin6 in hwmonitor and hwinfo64. However, using the motherboards own monitoring software AI Suite, it is much clearer which voltage is which and what it's doing.

1 - bad motherboard reading or support
2 - your psu doesn't support c7
3 - don't have proper power saving mode set in windows


----------



## scanferr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Are you using HWINFO64? That has a complete listing of sensors.


Yes, HWINFO64 portable. Full screenshots below:







I also found this about ASRock motherboards:

http://forums.tweaktown.com/asrock/59011-z97-extreme6-vcore-sensor-values.html

http://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-Question-About-VIDs-and-Vcore

So, I take this is normal?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> I will take a picture of my UEFI settings as soon as I can. I suspect that if I choose adaptive and set it to 1.18V, it will in fact, be running higher than that so I need to decrease it through the offset, right?
> I already said this. If I enable all cstates with override, the voltage will not drop.


Roughly this is how it will go.

If you setup adaptive you are basically telling the motherboard to give it the VID voltage + your adaptive voltage. Let's say your VID at idle is .930v and your turbo at 45x multiplier is 1.0 and you added +.20 on adaptive then your idle Vcore is .930 and when it brings the processor to 45x multiplier then your Vcore is 1.0 + .20 = 1.20v

Edit: Can't add..., fixed the illustration number.


----------



## mouacyk

I use manual voltage override and have noticed a 5c drop when idle compared to when I didn't enable c7 state despite cpuz, hwmonitor, and hwinfo64 not giving me the correct reading at all.


----------



## jdorje

I'd take that question over to the hwinfo thread. Mumak is generally very helpful.

I guess vin4 or maybe vin6 is your vcore but hard to be certain from that data.

If the mobo software can read it then hwinfo can too. It's just a matter of interpreting the sensor correctly.


----------



## scanferr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Roughly this is how it will go.
> 
> If you setup adaptive you are basically telling the motherboard to give it the VID voltage + your adaptive voltage. Let's say your VID at idle is .930v and your turbo at 45x multiplier is 1.0 and you added +.20 on adaptive then your idle Vcore is .930 and when it brings the processor to 45x multiplier then your Vcore is .945 + .20 = 1.20v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I'd take that question over to the hwinfo thread. Mumak is generally very helpful.
> 
> I guess vin4 or maybe vin6 is your vcore but hard to be certain from that data.
> 
> If the mobo software can read it then hwinfo can too. It's just a matter of interpreting the sensor correctly.


Thanks to you both.

1- Is there any advantage running adaptive over override?
2- Will check back on HWInfo thread how to interpret this sensors


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> Thanks to you both.
> 
> 1- Is there any advantage running adaptive over override?
> 2- Will check back on HWInfo thread how to interpret this sensors


I'm not sure about override but I like adaptive because it runs my CPU at the VID voltages that Intel intended until you hit the turbo multipliers. I know you can probably run your CPU with a lower voltage than what's programmed on the VID without voltage starving it.

Don't forget to change in windows the minimum power to like 5%.


----------



## mouacyk

I think adaptive gives you extra flexibility to separate voltage for avx versus non-avx loads. However offset would be much better for that if you truly care for the efficiency. With override you're stuck using the same high voltage for all loads + the additional .02v when avx kicks in.

Unless you have a very golden low leakage chip there is little to gain from any specific voltage mode. Just watch out for adaptive jacking it up unnecessarily.


----------



## jdorje

No, there's no benefit that's ever been demonstrated to using adaptive or offset or normal or auto voltage. Fixed voltage is the way to go. Read every haswell guide for more background on this.

You guys are making this way too complicated. Just set your voltage in the bios to a number.


----------



## GeneO

Well your motherboard may not have a chip like the Nuvoton to read the data out from the processor. If it doesn't, you won't be able to read those values.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> Thanks to you both.
> 
> 1- Is there any advantage running adaptive over override?
> 2- Will check back on HWInfo thread how to interpret this sensors


1. Override with C-states only reduce core voltage when a core is idle.
2. EIST and adaptive will lower core voltage and frequency while the core is actively executing, varying them based on the demand on the core.
3. Override also supplies an additional voltage boost when advanced floating point (FMA, AVX) instructions are executing under high load. Some will say this is a disadvantage, but it isn't, because a higher voltage is needed. If you set a manual voltage so that it is stable under heavy advanced floating point load, like prime95, then it is needlessly high for other workloads. If you use adaptive, then you can have lower voltages for non advanced floating point loads then higher volts will kick in under advanced floating point loads.

You will use less power on average and run cooler with the adaptive and potentially last longer because the cores can run at lower frequency and voltage under lighter loads.

Then, if you want your cores to run full tilt, you can change your power plan from balanced to High Performance.

Just my 2 cents.

.
.


----------



## _Killswitch_

What's the OC ability of 4790K? going to upgrade from my 2550K was going to do a Skylake or Haswell-E build decided instead too make use of Formula VI board I have and never used and just wait for the next go around of CPU's. Going with 4790K just curious how well it can be OC'ed


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> What's the OC ability of 4790K? going to upgrade from my 2550K was going to do a Skylake or Haswell-E build decided instead too make use of Formula VI board I have and never used and just wait for go around of CPU's. Going with 4790K just curious how well it can be OC'ed


It's a really good OCer if you get the lucky chip. I used to run one at 5.1GHz without using 1.4+v

http://valid.canardpc.com/tm7egb


----------



## _Killswitch_

Thanks, think i'll be happy if I got one that could do between 4.6 - 4.8ish, I don't get overly extreme with my OC's.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Thanks, think i'll be happy if I got one that could do between 4.6 - 4.8ish, I don't get overly extreme with my OC's.


I would say that's very doable with most of the chips. Here is my 5.1GHz OC.

http://valid.canardpc.com/tm7egb


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Thanks, think i'll be happy if I got one that could do between 4.6 - 4.8ish, I don't get overly extreme with my OC's.


You should be able to get that no problem, unless you get a real dud. I have one of the later X batches and I get 4.7 GHz @ 1.24v VID 24x7.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> You don't need adaptive mode or offset mode to have vcore drop. Just enable cstates. There is no advantage to adaptive/offset on haswell.


Can you please back this statement up with some more information? I have been wondering about the benefits/drawbacks of adaptive vs static and you seem to know. As I also stated before, my motherboard will NOT drop any voltages if I manually put in a vcore voltage either. Not all mobos are built the same.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_Killswitch_*
> 
> Thanks, think i'll be happy if I got one that could do between 4.6 - 4.8ish, I don't get overly extreme with my OC's.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that's very doable with most of the chips. Here is my 5.1GHz OC.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tm7egb
Click to expand...

Did you stress this OC? Can you get this stable for benchmarking? And, if you have, with what program? Details?

Reason why? It's fairly easy to boot to a high OC, but to get it stable/useable, is another thing...

Just wondering...


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Can you please back this statement up with some more information? I have been wondering about the benefits/drawbacks of adaptive vs static and you seem to know. As I also stated before, my motherboard will NOT drop any voltages if I manually put in a vcore voltage either. Not all mobos are built the same.


In adaptive or offset mode (there's a few variations) the CPU determines its own voltage, and applies that voltage. The CPU varies that voltage (VID) based on a few factors, the biggest of which is the clock. When applied to turbo mode at normal ranges of clock this has the effect of throttling it so that it'll work well with the stock cooler - 39x with 1 core, 38x with 2, 37x with 3 or 4, with matching voltages.

When you overclock you just set it to 46x and leave it there. Turbo is not of use because the adaptive curve isn't going to work well here. For instance my adaptive voltage at 46x is 1.36V while my adaptive voltage at 47x is also 1.36V; I couldn't use a 4-core 46x with a 2-core 47x which is the way turbo is intended. Some people have argued for using adaptive voltage with a per-core overclock, but on most chips the curve just won't work for it.

On top of this the adaptive voltage can be adjusted based on the type of load. When AVX2 is used, or used heavily, the CPU will request more voltage. This is why you shouldn't use adaptive with synthetic stress tests that "heavily" uses avx2. Technically this is probably a bug in haswell, as skylake does not exhibit this behavior (no other architectures use avx2). But of course all programs use avx2 to some extent, so voltage will vary slightly based on the load if under adaptive.

The primary argument in favor of adaptive voltage is that it drops voltage when not under load. But cstates already does this. You can see this easily (on boards that report the vcore) by just watching the data. I have a fixed 1.335V VID with c3, c6/c7, and eist all enabled. At this instant my core is 47x and my vcore is 0.252V. At this new instant my core is 16x with 0.432V vcore. But at this new instant my core is 10x with 0.672V. All three of these are data points I just read off of hwinfo. And all 3 of those voltages are lower than anything adaptive would ever give you even at 8x multiplier.

In fact EIST actually does very little for power savings. You can disable that and cstates will still cause massive reduction in voltage and wattage. Simply enabling C3 will get 90% of the savings of c3+c6/c7+eist (I've measured this with my kill-a-watt; there's a graph quite a few pages back).

So the only reason to use adaptive voltage is to be able to run under load at different multipliers, but you can't do that because the adaptive curve is awful.

Well, there is one other reason you'd want adaptive voltage, and that's if your cstates doesn't work or causes instability. However this is a very niche case and probably worthy of an RMA.

Other than the overvolting bug, there's nothing really wrong with adaptive. It's just more work that doesn't give any benefit for the vast majority of cpu+mobo combos.

Edit: my average vcore over the time I've written this post is 0.509V. Adaptive voltage doesn't go that low.


----------



## GeneO

No, that isn't how it works. the motherboard is not involved at all. In adaptive mode and with EIST, the operating system selects a frequency based on load and asks the processor for that frequency. The processor will change the p-state based on that frequency, which also has a voltage associated with it, The higher the frequency, the higher the voltage.

And you are wrong about the adaptive not working well with OC turbo multipliers. It was specifically designed for this!
With offset voltage, the voltage vs frequency stops at the highest turbo voltage. Fior instance the highest turbo multiplier for a 4790k is 44x. Say the voltage corresponding to 44x is 1.2v. Any multiplier above 44x will only give you 1.2V. So to overclock in offset, you have to add a positive voltage offset. The problem is it bumps up the voltage the same amount at across all multipliers, even low ones, which is not desirable as far as wear and power.

What adaptive does is extend that frequency voltage relation beyond the maximum turbo voltage. So in offset, in my example above, I might needs to ass .05v offset to get to 45x @ 1.25 V. In adaptive it will automatically do the 1.25V at 45x (depending on how you set it) without adding offset to any lower voltages,

If you use manual voltage-c-states-and-package-c-states, I believe only one of two things can happen when the OS requests a P-state change - either the processor remains in the P0 (highest performance) state, or it change trhe frequency but the voltage remains at the manually set value.
Quote:


> The primary argument in favor of adaptive voltage is that it drops voltage when not under load. But cstates already does this.


No, C-states drop voltage only when a core is idle, not when it is active. Only EIST/adaptive or offset drop voltage (and frequency) when load is low.but the cores are active.
Quote:


> When AVX2 is used, or used heavily, the CPU will request more voltage. This is why you shouldn't use adaptive with synthetic stress tests that "heavily" uses avx2.


This may be true, but it is increasing that voltage because it is needed by AVX2/FMA loads to be stable. If you want to have an advanced floating point stable OC, adaptive mode is the right way to do it.


----------



## jdorje

You're simply ignoring a lot of what I said, while not presenting any evidence that there's an advantage to adaptive. In fact nobody in 1996 pages of this thread has ever presented evidence that adaptive is of any benefit. While we can easily show evidence that adaptive has drawbacks (overvolting) and is more work (since you have to find the voltage first then figure out the adaptive).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> the motherboard is not involved at all. In adaptive mode and with EIST, the operating system selects a frequency based on load and asks the processor for that frequency. The processor will change the p-state based on that frequency, which also has a voltage associated with it, The higher the frequency, the higher the voltage.


You're right, it's the CPU that handles the voltage on haswell/broadwell, with FIVR. Edited. On every other architecture it would be the motherboard that requests and applies the voltage - the CPU determines the voltage and the VRM applies it.
Quote:


> And you are wrong about the adaptive not working well with OC turbo multipliers. It was specifically designed for this!


Adaptive works great with OC turbo multipliers within range of the curve. Outside that range the curve simply isn't useful. Read the numbers I showed for instance.
Quote:


> With offset voltage, the voltage vs frequency stops at the highest turbo voltage. Fior instance the highest turbo multiplier for a 4790k is 44x. Say the voltage corresponding to 44x is 1.2v. Any multiplier above 44x will only give you 1.2V. So to overclock in offset, you have to add a positive voltage offset. The problem is it bumps up the voltage the same amount at across all multipliers, even low ones, which is not desirable as far as wear and power.
> 
> What adaptive does is extend that frequency voltage relation beyond the maximum turbo voltage. So in offset, in my example above, I might needs to ass .05v offset to get to 45x @ 1.25 V. In adaptive it will automatically do the 1.25V at 45x (depending on how you set it) without adding offset to any lower voltages,


Well, that sounds really useless to use with turbo when overclocking. But it's also not how things work. The adaptive curve has a voltage for each multiplier. On my 4690k 30x gives .951V, 39x gives 1.112V, 45x gives ~1.29V, 46x gives 1.36V, and 47+ gives 1.36V. Every multiplier has a voltage, but the curve eventually maxes out. So the offset I'd want to use for 30x is like -0.2V but the offset I'd want for 46x is -.08V and the offset I want for 47x would be -.025V. In particular, I could not have a 46x with 47x boost with adaptive voltage and have the voltages be different.
Quote:


> If you use manual voltage-c-states-and-package-c-states, I believe only one of two things can happen when the OS requests a P-state change - either the processor remains in the P0 (highest performance) state, or it change trhe frequency but the voltage remains at the manually set value.
> No, C-states drop voltage only when a core is idle, not when it is active. Only EIST/adaptive or offset drop voltage (and frequency) when load is low.but the cores are active.
> This may be true, but it is increasing that voltage because it is needed by AVX2/FMA loads to be stable. If you want to have an advanced floating point stable OC, adaptive mode is the right way to do it.


If that was the case how come I have numerous different voltages being applied through cstates? I think you are underestimating this technology. I only get the full 1.356V when at full load and at 47x. When at partial load the voltage is dropped by cstates.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> You're right, it's the CPU that handles the voltage on haswell/broadwell, with FIVR. Edited. On every other architecture it would be the motherboard that requests and applies the voltage - the CPU determines the voltage and the VRM applies it.


That is not what I said. No motherboard controls it for any processor. It is the operating system that chooses the operating point based on load, and then requests it of the processor by writing to a processor register. The processor then sets the frequency and voltage and number of cores based on that.
Quote:


> Turbo is not of use because the adaptive curve isn't going to work well here. For instance my adaptive voltage at 46x is 1.36V while my adaptive voltage at 47x is also 1.36V


I don't think you are using adaptive mode correctly.. For instance, I set the adaptive mode for 1.24V on my 47x OC. Then at peak load the VID is approximately 1.24v . For 48x OC, I need higher - 1.27v. So I set the adaptive voltage to 1.27v in the BIOS. Then at peak load my VID is approximately 1.27V. It sounds like what you are describing is offset mode.

I'll post graphics from Ai suite again of volts vs. multiplier:

Manual:


Offset:


Adaptive:


I turned off C-states and looked a High performance vs balanced power plan while listening to music and browsing the internet. There is a 20-30W difference. With C states enable, it is about a 5W difference, but that is significant because the wattage is so low then.

.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> You're simply ignoring a lot of what I said, while not presenting any evidence that there's an advantage to adaptive. In fact nobody in 1996 pages of this thread has ever presented evidence that adaptive is of any benefit. While we can easily show evidence that adaptive has drawbacks (overvolting) and is more work (since you have to find the voltage first then figure out the adaptive).
> You're right, it's the CPU that handles the voltage on haswell/broadwell, with FIVR. Edited. On every other architecture it would be the motherboard that requests and applies the voltage - the CPU determines the voltage and the VRM applies it.
> Adaptive works great with OC turbo multipliers within range of the curve. Outside that range the curve simply isn't useful. Read the numbers I showed for instance.
> Well, that sounds really useless to use with turbo when overclocking. But it's also not how things work. The adaptive curve has a voltage for each multiplier. On my 4690k 30x gives .951V, 39x gives 1.112V, 45x gives ~1.29V, 46x gives 1.36V, and 47+ gives 1.36V. Every multiplier has a voltage, but the curve eventually maxes out. So the offset I'd want to use for 30x is like -0.2V but the offset I'd want for 46x is -.08V and the offset I want for 47x would be -.025V. In particular, I could not have a 46x with 47x boost with adaptive voltage and have the voltages be different.
> If that was the case how come I have numerous different voltages being applied through cstates? I think you are underestimating this technology. I only get the full 1.356V when at full load and at 47x. When at partial load the voltage is dropped by cstates.


Bios with set vcore...



Bios with offset...



I'm pretty sure you are wrong about this. I am showing 4.5W core power at idle with no drop on vcore with manually set vcore (pic 1) vs *1.8W* core power at idle with drop on vcore with offset. All my c-states are on. I'm pretty sure the less power you put on the cores over time, the longer they last theoretically. Let me know if I am wrong here.


----------



## GeneO

I think manual on your Motherboard must disable EIST and C-states.


----------



## scanferr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Well your motherboard may not have a chip like the Nuvoton to read the data out from the processor. If it doesn't, you won't be able to read those values.
> 1. Override with C-states only reduce core voltage when a core is idle.
> 2. EIST and adaptive will lower core voltage and frequency while the core is actively executing, varying them based on the demand on the core.
> 3. Override also supplies an additional voltage boost when advanced floating point (FMA, AVX) instructions are executing under high load. Some will say this is a disadvantage, but it isn't, because a higher voltage is needed. If you set a manual voltage so that it is stable under heavy advanced floating point load, like prime95, then it is needlessly high for other workloads. If you use adaptive, then you can have lower voltages for non advanced floating point loads then higher volts will kick in under advanced floating point loads.
> 
> You will use less power on average and run cooler with the adaptive and potentially last longer because the cores can run at lower frequency and voltage under lighter loads.
> 
> Then, if you want your cores to run full tilt, you can change your power plan from balanced to High Performance.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> .
> .


My motherboard actually has a Nuvoton chip, afaik.

I will try tomorrow the adaptive mode. Need to check which is the normal VID so that I can do that though.


----------



## GeneO

Well. I did try one test. Ran the CINEBENCH OpenGL test ( ~ 14% CPU load) with all c-sates and EIST enabled and with Balanced vs. Performance (which is basically equivalent to manual voltage) power plans. I get an 11% average wattage difference between them - not a whole lot, but I would bet other loads are better or worse.

But really I use the adaptive for the boost in voltage under advanced floating point instructions for stable running with them. If I set the power plan to maximum performance, it is basically the same as manual voltage but with a needed boost when advanced floating point instructions are run with a load.

EDIT:

I also ran a mixed workload of I/o and CPU (CDCHECK verifying the checksums of photos in a folder) and got a 50% difference in power (24W vs 16W). So it is a mixed bag.

.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I think manual on your Motherboard must disable EIST and C-states.


I just tested this myself because his post started to make me doubt myself







On a 5GHz OC 1.35v the core didn't budge with all cstates enabled including EIST/C7s and 5% on windows. If this is true I'd like to know how it was done, I don't mind learning something new!.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Did you stress this OC? Can you get this stable for benchmarking? And, if you have, with what program? Details?
> 
> Reason why? It's fairly easy to boot to a high OC, but to get it stable/useable, is another thing...
> 
> Just wondering...


It's been a while, I have since then moved on to a 5960X and 5930K







But I think I used prime95 with like 1.9vcin and some crazy amount of voltage around 1.375v with no uncore OC. I had to mess with the memory a lot because I insisted on running 32GB to see how long it takes me to fry the IMC and was hitting dangerous temperatures even when it was liquid cooled with a custom loop to get it stable. I was running it on all cores and HT. I didn't test it for many hours though so maybe it wasn't as stable as I thought but all games worked for many hours with no issues. The chip is now happily living in my wife's rig running at stock and probably half fried...


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I just tested this myself because his post started to make me doubt myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a 5GHz OC 1.35v the core didn't budge with all cstates enabled including EIST/C7s and 5% on windows. If this is true I'd like to know how it was done, I don't mind learning something new!.


You know with my settings, we are on page 666







in the Devil's Canyon thread!

Well just to double check mine I set it to manual with all c-states and EIST enabled.
My core voltage still drops down to 0 at idle. My VID at idle is what I set it to in the BIOS but the frequency drop from EIST is there. .

So on manual mode, my c-states work but not EIST (except for the frequency).

.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I turned off C-states and looked a High performance vs balanced power plan while listening to music and browsing the internet. There is a 20-30W difference. With C states enable, it is about a 5W difference, but that is significant because the wattage is so low then.


You're saying with both cstates and eist enabled in both sets of settings, you get 5W lower at idle with adaptive than with fixed voltage?

I'll give it a shot and see what numbers I have.


----------



## jdorje

(double post)


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> You know with my settings, we are on page 666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the Devil's Canyon thread!
> 
> Well just to double check mine I set it to manual with all c-states and EIST enabled.
> My core voltage still drops down to 0 at idle. My VID at idle is what I set it to in the BIOS but the frequency drop from EIST is there. .
> 
> So on manual mode, my c-states work but not EIST (except for the frequency).
> 
> .


I'm on page 200









Well this is my work computer so I don't want to worry about it too much and it really shouldn't have a 5GHz OC in the first place. I switched back to adaptive and the voltage is dropping again at idle. Do you notice any kind of sluggishness when it's ramping up? Do you have windows set to balance or below?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giffyy*
> 
> Can someone please help me out here, I posted this few pages back, hardy any feedback. So many vets and busy thread, I was really hoping for some feedback.
> Setup: i5 4690K - GA Z97X UD3H BK - Hyper evo 212 - Corsair Vengeance Pro 8x2 (2400Mhz)
> 
> Stock - on full load - Turbo 3.90Ghz @1.139 v
> 
> OC - 4.2Ghz
> VRIN - 1.800v
> VCore - 1.200v
> CPU Ring - 1.200v
> XMP = Enabled
> Manually set Freq - 1600MHz
> Manual DRAM Voltage - 1.500V
> 
> This setup is stable, with this OC above, full load temps after 30 mins - under 55C
> Now I am trying to OC further, but no matter what Vcore voltage I try it not stable at 4.3 or above, am I doing something wrong here? or should I check for other settings? I think I am maybe missing a setting here and there, because it just does not want to OC over 4.2.
> I have even tried 4.3 @1.285 vcore but just before 10 mins stress testing in ETU computer just freezes.
> 
> 4.3 @1.225 - ETU stress test - PC Freeze within 10 mins
> 4.4 @1.285 - ETU stress test - PC freeze within 10 mins
> 4.5 @ 1.30 - ETU stress test - PC freeze within 10 mins
> 
> *Here are my BIOS settings if experts can take a look and suggest how to go higher with my OC*
> 
> Appreciate some advise/suggestions from other members
> 
> HWiNF064 Logs
> 
> OC_42.csv 77k .csv file


[/quote]

Have you tried lowering your uncore to 4GHz? and turn off spread spectrum?


----------



## jdorje

I took my everyday overclock of 47x with 1.335V and ran a few metrics. I ran several stress tests then several idle-ish tasks with both fixed and "normal" voltage.










Fixed voltage was simply locked at 1.335V. Normal voltage was set to "normal" in my bios with an offset of +0.222V. My gigabyte bios works this way where it doesn't go past 1.116V under normal voltage. The other setting I have is auto which is 1.428V for 47x and you can't set an offset for it. It's possible other boards with more advanced adaptive settings could do better.

Normal voltage does change the voltage based on the CPU request though. It just caps at 1.116V at like 38x. I believe lower multipliers don't get this offset but under full load it does receive it.

Basically, I could not find any evidence of better power savings under normal/adaptive voltage. Stress tests were a couple watts higher across the board, strangely. Near-idle tasks were a couple watts lower. But both could be within the margin of error. However watching the vcore I couldn't help but feel that voltage actually was lower with the normal voltage setting. I did a test where I booted and simply let the computer sit for 6 minutes while hwinfo recorded voltages. The resulting voltage was significantly lower under fixed voltage. But, well, the difference between .25V average and .2V average is probably insignificant.

All tests were done with balanced mode in windows, and all other bios settings were the same. C3, c6/c7, and EIST were all enabled. Wattage values are recorded at the wall. I would caution anyone against trusting wattage values reported by the motherboard or CPU too far - if I change my input voltage, the resulting reported wattage will be changed significantly. But the wall meter doesn't lie.

I might be tempted now to look more into this voltage setting. In both sets of settings hwinfo reported a VID of 1.3373V. But the normal voltage varied more. Assuming this variance is based on load, it might be possible to lower it a bit more and still stay stable.

It was a fair amount of work and more stress than I've had in a while with my computer to find the necessary offset value of +0.222V. I would never have gotten to this frighteningly large number straight off. After half a dozen failed boots with 47x and normal with +0 offset, and a few tests with 47x and auto (1.428V), I reset to 38x and worked my way up multiplier by multiplier. The whole process (including data recording) took a bit over an hour.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Did you stress this OC? Can you get this stable for benchmarking? And, if you have, with what program? Details?
> 
> Reason why? It's fairly easy to boot to a high OC, but to get it stable/useable, is another thing...
> 
> Just wondering...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a while, I have since then moved on to a 5960X and 5930K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think I used prime95 with like 1.9vcin *and some crazy amount of voltage around 1.375v* with no uncore OC. I had to mess with the memory a lot because I insisted on running 32GB to see how long it takes me to fry the IMC and was hitting dangerous temperatures even when it was liquid cooled with a custom loop to get it stable. I was running it on all cores and HT. I didn't test it for many hours though so maybe it wasn't as stable as I thought but all games worked for many hours with no issues. *The chip is now happily living in my wife's rig running at stock and probably half fried.*..
Click to expand...

1.375v isn't all that crazy! Heck, I used 1.481 to get mine to boot @ 5.1...

Couldn't get it stable, I seem to have hit the voltage wall @ 1,516v! No more volts than that though...

I get the *"Over Voltage Warning"*, if I try any more v...

You had a good chip / board combo!


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I took my everyday overclock of 47x with 1.335V and ran a few metrics. I ran several stress tests then several idle-ish tasks with both fixed and "normal" voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed voltage was simply locked at 1.335V. Normal voltage was set to "normal" in my bios with an offset of +0.222V. My gigabyte bios works this way where it doesn't go past 1.116V under normal voltage. The other setting I have is auto which is 1.428V for 47x and you can't set an offset for it. It's possible other boards with more advanced adaptive settings could do better.
> 
> Normal voltage does change the voltage based on the CPU request though. It just caps at 1.116V at like 38x. I believe lower multipliers don't get this offset but under full load it does receive it.
> 
> Basically, I could not find any evidence of better power savings under normal/adaptive voltage. Stress tests were a couple watts higher across the board, strangely. Near-idle tasks were a couple watts lower. But both could be within the margin of error. However watching the vcore I couldn't help but feel that voltage actually was lower with the normal voltage setting. I did a test where I booted and simply let the computer sit for 6 minutes while hwinfo recorded voltages. The resulting voltage was significantly lower under fixed voltage. But, well, the difference between .25V average and .2V average is probably insignificant.
> 
> All tests were done with balanced mode in windows, and all other bios settings were the same. C3, c6/c7, and EIST were all enabled. Wattage values are recorded at the wall. I would caution anyone against trusting wattage values reported by the motherboard or CPU too far - if I change my input voltage, the resulting reported wattage will be changed significantly. But the wall meter doesn't lie.
> 
> I might be tempted now to look more into this voltage setting. In both sets of settings hwinfo reported a VID of 1.3373V. But the normal voltage varied more. Assuming this variance is based on load, it might be possible to lower it a bit more and still stay stable.
> 
> It was a fair amount of work and more stress than I've had in a while with my computer to find the necessary offset value of +0.222V. I would never have gotten to this frighteningly large number straight off. After half a dozen failed boots with 47x and normal with +0 offset, and a few tests with 47x and auto (1.428V), I reset to 38x and worked my way up multiplier by multiplier. The whole process (including data recording) took a bit over an hour.


When you bump up your normal voltage with that offset, it pretty much negates and advantage you get from EIST as it also increases voltage at lower frequencies.. Reading between the lines your board doesn't support an adaptive mode, only offset.


----------



## LostParticle

The reason I have buried my Gigabyte Z97X-SOC Force in the attic is that it does not support "true Adaptive", and especially Adaptive Offset, as Intel defines it. It was the first and the last Giga mobo I got on Intel. Never again, unless they will seriously redesign their BIOS.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> When you bump up your normal voltage with that offset, it pretty much negates and advantage you get from EIST as it also increases voltage at lower frequencies.. Reading between the lines your board doesn't support an adaptive mode, only offset.


I can't be sure but it doesn't feel like that. The lowest VID I get with "normal" is 0.930V, which is lower than the lowest multiplier's adaptive voltage + 0.222V (adaptive voltage on 20x is around 0.9V as I'm seeing). On the other hand if adaptive is lower under partial load than full load then that could explain it.

The different terminologies of each motherboard manufacturer are really annoying. Everyone tries to explain their own board's terminology as if it's the one true way. But it's all just words that some engineer at that company made up, and will be completely different if you switch to another board.


----------



## scanferr

Did some testing with adaptive voltage.

I set adaptive voltage to 1.17V with a max offset of 0.005V and got these results:

Idle voltage = stock one, as in around 0.700V which is neat, as with override it was bothering me always being at max voltage








Max voltage = 1.185V with X264 and 1.195V with Prime95 v28.7 Small FTTs.

This seem to be stable, Prime95 Small FTTs with no offset would BSOD after 5 minutes.

Now, my conclusions. Apparently my board has a "built-in offset", meaning that if I set 1.17V adaptive voltage and no offset, it will increase said voltage by around 10mV. This is fine as I noticed that 1.18V is not enough.

Now, should I stick with Prime voltages for max or X264 ones? I know Prime95 is very unrealistic and way overkill so I'm inclined to use what is enough for X264, sparing an aditional 10mV to the CPU.
Thoughts?

Also, all this with all C-states enabled.

Oh, another thing. I set the multiplier to x45 and BCLK is at default 100MHz but I noticed that sometimes the CPU hits 4.6GHz. Where are the other 100 coming from?


----------



## g0tsl33p14

@scanferr I have a similar question about where the base clock gets fluctuations from, and for the time have chosen to ignore being meticulous and enjoy the system.

Also one can donate physical money to http://www.mersenne.org/ and even claim it upon their tax write offs in the US. That will keep the program up to date and finding those numbers.

This is the best that I can do for you. Good luck with your hunt what have you.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> Did some testing with adaptive voltage.
> 
> I set adaptive voltage to 1.17V with a max offset of 0.005V and got these results:
> 
> Idle voltage = stock one, as in around 0.700V which is neat, as with override it was bothering me always being at max voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max voltage = 1.185V with X264 and 1.195V with Prime95 v28.7 Small FTTs.
> 
> This seem to be stable, Prime95 Small FTTs with no offset would BSOD after 5 minutes.
> 
> Now, my conclusions. Apparently my board has a "built-in offset", meaning that if I set 1.17V adaptive voltage and no offset, it will increase said voltage by around 10mV. This is fine as I noticed that 1.18V is not enough.
> 
> Now, should I stick with Prime voltages for max or X264 ones? I know Prime95 is very unrealistic and way overkill so I'm inclined to use what is enough for X264, sparing an aditional 10mV to the CPU.
> Thoughts?
> 
> Also, all this with all C-states enabled.
> 
> Oh, another thing. I set the multiplier to x45 and BCLK is at default 100MHz but I noticed that sometimes the CPU hits 4.6GHz. Where are the other 100 coming from?


That is a low enough voltage I would go with prime stable.


----------



## scanferr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> That is a low enough voltage I would go with prime stable.


Cheers! I will probably leave it that way. Temperatures are great too.

Another thing, now I would like to try and OC my RAM, because why not? Got Kingston 1860 CL10 1x8GB. As I did some research, this can be easily OCable to 2200 with around 1.65V and loosing the timmings a little bit. Now, is this worth it or can I just keep it stable?

EDIT:

Managed to achieve 2200MHz with 11-12-11-33 CR1 (default 1866MHz 10-11-10-30 CR1). This was stable in some quick stress tests but I noticed, while browsing Chrome, that sometimes my system would hang and noticed CPU was running full speed and the whole system would become slow and unresponsive. This only happens when RAM is OCed. What could possibly be?


----------



## GeneO

Like you said, why not. I am overclocked from 1.5v 1866 to 2200 @ 1.6v on my RAM. A few things to be aware of though if you have not done this before.

1. Failing memory overclocks can corrupt your disk. A backup prior to attempting it would be wise.
2. It will raise your temperatures and power significantly. But you seem to have some headroom.
3. You may need to add system agent and digital and analog I/o volts.

Good luck!

Oops, just saw your edit.


----------



## scanferr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Like you said, why not. I am overclocked from 1.5v 1866 to 2200 @ 1.6v on my RAM. A few things to be aware of though if you have not done this before.
> 
> 1. Failing memory overclocks can corrupt your disk. A backup prior to attempting it would be wise.
> 2. It will raise your temperatures and power significantly. But you seem to have some headroom.
> 3. You may need to add system agent and digital and analog I/o volts.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Oops, just saw your edit.


When you talk about temperatures, you mean CPU ones? If so, yes I do have some headroom.

For some reason my RAM is already running @ 1.585V by motherboard default in contrast to the 1.5V RAM default. I will give this another try, maybe uping to 1.6V and try again. It was very weird what I said in the previous edit, don't know why it was behaving that way. Once I fully stress test my CPU OC I will give it another try.


----------



## mouacyk

Side-tips on Memory OC -- pass at least 2 runs of MemTest86+ before entering OS, or better yet turn off "Write-Caching" in the OS in order to avoid OS corruption from failing RAM.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Side-tips on Memory OC -- pass at least 2 runs of MemTest86+ before entering OS, or better yet turn off "Write-Caching" in the OS in order to avoid OS corruption from failing RAM.


Even better yet is a pass at HCI memtest. It seems to catch memory issues that memtest86 does not:

http://hcidesign.com/memtest/


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Even better yet is a pass at HCI memtest. It seems to catch memory issues that memtest86 does not:
> 
> http://hcidesign.com/memtest/


Huh? You would have to already be inside of Windows to run that memtest.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Side-tips on Memory OC -- pass at least 2 runs of MemTest86+ befo
> 
> Even better yet is a pass at re entering OS, or better yet turn off "Write-Caching" in the OS in order to avoid OS corruption from failing RAM.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Huh? You would have to already be inside of Windows to run that memtest.


That's right.

You may pass memtest86 and still not be stable but boot to windows OK. Been there.


----------



## jdorje

Better to just plan to reinstall windows eventually imo. It doesn't take that long.

P95 catches memory errors for me real fast.

Edit: I do an overnight memtest+ too.


----------



## Loladinas

Bah memory overclocking is such a pain. I'm using two 2x8GB kits, so that probably doesn't help. Even when they're supposed to be the same RAM they still have different tRFC (one kit has 208, the other 240) at stock. Pre-CPU-overclock I had them running stable at 2133 11-11-11-30-208-T1, at 1,5V, now it's a complete crapshoot. Now I just keep them at stock (1600 9-9-9-24-240-T1 1,35V). Even though in theory there should be a fairly large performance gap and I don't notice any in my daily usage, it's bothering the hell out of me. You know, that angry little voice, at the back of your head, screaming at you "*It's free performance, you fool! Take it, take it*!". Maybe I misunderstood how RAM works, there's something wrong with my graph and I should stop worrying about it.


----------



## JSmithJ

Hello everyone,
I usually post on the french forum commentcamarche.net. It is the first time I post here because I would like to learn more about overclocking. The english level in tutorials is quite high and I don't want to do mistakes...

I have a 4790k (1,23V Stock for 4,4GHz) on a Maximus VII Ranger with a H100i

I use to OC my CPU at 4,6GHz for 1,242V in manual mode, but when it is in idle the voltage is the same as turbo mode. I would like that the voltage reduce when the frequency goes down. I target to use others overclocking modes and I need simple explanations about differences and values to enter. So, I have this in my bios :


Example for a 46 multiplier and a voltage of 1,242 turbo mode
_ Manual mode
CPU core voltage override [1,242]

_ Offset mode
Offset mode sign [?] (+ or -)
CPU voltage offset [?,???]

_ Adaptative mode
Offset mode sign [?] (+ or -)
Core voltage offset [?,???]
Additional turbo mode core voltage [?,???]
Total adaptative mode voltage [x,xxx] (automatic, depends on precedent values)

Can you give me the values or tell me how to find them? Help me to understand how it works?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSmithJ*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I usually post on the french forum commentcamarche.net. It is the first time I post here because I would like to learn more about overclocking. The english level in tutorials is quite high and I don't want to do mistakes...
> 
> I have a 4790k (1,23V Stock for 4,4GHz) on a Maximus VII Ranger with a H100i
> 
> I use to OC my CPU at 4,6GHz for 1,242V in manual mode, but when it is in idle the voltage is the same as turbo mode. I would like that the voltage reduce when the frequency goes down. I target to use others overclocking modes and I need simple explanations about differences and values to enter. So, I have this in my bios :
> 
> 
> Example for a 46 multiplier and a voltage of 1,242 turbo mode
> _ Manual mode
> CPU core voltage override [1,242]
> 
> _ Offset mode
> Offset mode sign [?] (+ or -)
> CPU voltage offset [?,???]
> 
> _ Adaptative mode
> Offset mode sign [?] (+ or -)
> Core voltage offset [?,???]
> Additional turbo mode core voltage [?,???]
> Total adaptative mode voltage [x,xxx] (automatic, depends on precedent values)
> 
> Can you give me the values or tell me how to find them? Help me to understand how it works?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Do you have Intel Speedstep Technology along with Intel C-States enabled in bios? Do you also have your windows power plan set to balanced? You can check this via the Control Panel > Power Options.

You'll have to first find your CPU stock VID, you do this by running your CPU on stock settings and running a stress test. The CPU voltage reported in Hwinfo64 or your prefered CPU Voltage reading program during that test is your CPU Stock VID. Once you've noted it down, go back to the BIOS and put your overclock settings back on. To use offset you will need to either use - or +, - for a lower VID and + for a higher VID. The amount you put for it will offset it from the Stock VID you have noted down.

Please note that the LLC (Load Line Calibration) settings have an effect on CPU input (Vrin) voltage fluctuation.

Avoid stress testing with any version of Prime95 newer than 26.6 as they use AVX calculations which put a high enough load on your CPU to make the CPU voltage go up 0.10+ more. Also always check the CPU voltage during stress tests, especially on offset voltages.

For adaptive, I'm not really sure how it works as I haven't used it before.

Edit: Corrected info about LLC.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Please note that the LLC (Load Line Calibration) settings have an effect on CPU voltage fluctuation. So having the LLC setting on Balanced 50% may be more suitable if you aren't using it already with an offset voltage.


LLC does didley squat to 4790k Vcore, it affects CPU input voltage.

As for Adaptive, it's the best of both worlds. While Offset mode alters the entire voltage curve of your CPU using adaptive separates "stock" from "turbo" curves. So in a sense you can run stock voltages up to 4GHz and the overvolt when it higher frequencies. Say your manual VID for 4.6GHz is 1.25, you would input 1.25 into adaptive. If you were to input 1.25 and then use a negative offset of 0,05, then you'd get a 0.05V reduction of the entire curve again, meaning 1.2V at 4.6GHz. I'm probably not explaining it too well.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> LLC does didley squat to 4790k Vcore, it affects CPU input voltage.


You are correct. Just took a look at my motherboard manual about it.

I have one question though. How does adaptive CPU voltage(s) work?

Edit: OK did some research.

So Adaptive voltage works by dynamically changing the CPU voltage according to load.
It can also fluctuate approximately 0.1V around the desired setting


----------



## scanferr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> LLC does didley squat to 4790k Vcore, it affects CPU input voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct. Just took a look at my motherboard manual about it.
> 
> I have one question though. How does adaptive CPU voltage(s) work?
Click to expand...

You can read last 5-4 pages, we talked about adaptive voltage. Basically on idle it uses stock idle voltage and on load uses the adaptive voltage you set.


----------



## JSmithJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Do you have Intel Speedstep Technology along with Intel C-States enabled in bios? Do you also have your windows power plan set to balanced? You can check this via the Control Panel > Power Options.
> 
> You'll have to first find your CPU stock VID, you do this by running your CPU on stock settings and running a stress test. The CPU voltage reported in Hwinfo64 or your prefered CPU Voltage reading program during that test is your CPU Stock VID. Once you've noted it down, go back to the BIOS and put your overclock settings back on. To use offset you will need to either use - or +, - for a lower VID and + for a higher VID. The amount you put for it will offset it from the Stock VID you have noted down.
> 
> Please note that the LLC (Load Line Calibration) settings have an effect on CPU voltage fluctuation. So having the LLC setting on Balanced 50% may be more suitable if you aren't using it already with an offset voltage.
> 
> Avoid stress testing with any version of Prime95 newer than 26.6 as they use AVX calculations which put a high enough load on your CPU to make the CPU voltage go up 0.10+ more. Also always check the CPU voltage during stress tests, especially on offset voltages.
> 
> For adaptive, I'm not really sure how it works as I haven't used it before.


Thank you for your answer,

I'm on "performance" mode in windows power plan
I'll look at my bios in 3 hours, when I'll be at home... So, I'll tell you if I have Intel Speedstep Technology and Intel C-States enable.

My CPU use 1,230V for stock values, so 4,4GHz with turbo. 1,390V at 4,7GHz if the CPU Vcore is on automatic. Measured with Aida64 during a stress test.

I know I need less than 1,275V for 4,7GHz. I tried to use offset mode with -0,100V but it crash immediately... Is there something I don't understand?


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> You can read last 5-4 pages, we talked about adaptive voltage. Basically on idle it uses stock idle voltage and on load uses the adaptive voltage you set.


Well that explains why my CPU voltage was going down to crazily low voltages of 0.009v or something with Intel C-States + Intel Speedstep Technology. I have it just set to a specific number and it behaves like a adaptive voltage. I originally thought I only had normal and offset voltage but infact it's basically Adaptive if all settings are setup correctly, then normal if Intel C-States and speedstep are disabled. Doesn't really make sense why it just doesn't say adaptive voltage on my bios settings.


----------



## Loladinas

Because C-states and Adaptive voltage are different things. C-states, particularly those that go crazy low voltage vise (C6, C7) are applied when CPU cores are idling. Adaptive works under load.


----------



## JSmithJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> 
> Example for a 46 multiplier and a voltage of 1,242 turbo mode
> _ Manual mode
> CPU core voltage override [1,242]
> 
> _ Offset mode
> Offset mode sign [?] (+ or -)
> CPU voltage offset [?,???]
> 
> _ Adaptative mode
> Offset mode sign [?] (+ or -)
> Core voltage offset [?,???]
> Additional turbo mode core voltage [?,???]
> Total adaptative mode voltage [x,xxx] (automatic, depends on precedent values)


I don't have time to translate between each answer








Can you, for example, fill the missing values in my post? I may better understand...


----------



## vabeachboy0

Well, just ran realbench for 8 hours on a 4690k @ 4.6ghz but had to use 1.329v for stability. Guess I have a bad overclocker. Is there any voltages I might be missing that might bring down the vcore?


----------



## JSmithJ

Because of I'm new on this forum, my messages have to be moderated








So, look above to don't miss my message...

Intel Speedstep was enable, I disable it.
I've put the LLC at level 6 (lv1 to lv9, 0% to 115%)

Now my CPU is running with the same voltages than before : 1,233V for 4,32GHz

But, it's blocked at 4,32GHz in idle too!


----------



## scanferr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSmithJ*
> 
> Because of I'm new on this forum, my messages have to be moderated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, look above to don't miss my message...
> 
> Intel Speedstep was enable, I disable it.
> I've put the LLC at level 6 (lv1 to lv9, 0% to 115%)
> 
> Now my CPU is running with the same voltages than before : 1,233V for 4,32GHz
> 
> But, it's blocked at 4,32GHz in idle too!


Are you on performance power plan?


----------



## bucdan

Question, would 4.2GHz @ 1.08V on a 4790K with HT On be considered pretty good? Lowest I've gotten it was to 1.06V, but it doesn't last long on P95 before the workers stop.

It gets to about 66C when gaming, which I think is pretty sweet considering that it's in a mITX case and crammed with everything. I did some small testing about 4.2GHz but it seems that it takes much more voltage to be stable (1.25V for 4.4GHz), so I opted for a "cooler" setup. I have LLC set to Level 3 (AsRock Z97e-ITX AC).


----------



## JSmithJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> Are you on performance power plan?


Yes I am.

_ In manual mode, the CPU need 1,275V for x47

_ Adaptative mode :
Offset sign : -
Offset : 0.005V
Turbo : 1,285V

Aida64
Min : 0,757V
Max : 1,322 (LLC lv6 or LLC lv3... No changes)
Temp : 69°C
-> Pass

Video compression
Max : 1,281V
-> Crash when finished

How high can decrease voltages in stress test? Why the system crash when the frequency goes down in applications (except test)?


----------



## scanferr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSmithJ*
> 
> Yes I am.
> 
> _ In manual mode, the CPU need 1,275V for x47
> 
> _ Adaptative mode :
> Offset sign : -
> Offset : 0.005V
> Turbo : 1,285V
> 
> Aida64
> Min : 0,757V
> Max : 1,322 (LLC lv6 or LLC lv3... No changes)
> Temp : 69°C
> -> Pass
> 
> Video compression
> Max : 1,281V
> -> Crash when finished
> 
> How high can decrease voltages in stress test? Why the system crash when the frequency goes down in applications (except test)?


Change power plan to Balanced and you will see the frequency drop on idle.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> Change power plan to Balanced and you will see the frequency drop on idle.


You can also leave it in performance mode and change the minimum processor state to 5% under advanced power settings for that plan.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> You can also leave it in performance mode and change the minimum processor state to 5% under advanced power settings for that plan.


Will cstates work then too?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Will cstates work then too?


It seems to work for me. I have it setup the same way.


----------



## scanferr

Apparently my CPU OC is unstable @ 1.21V 4.5GHz. Don't really feel like upping voltage more than this, might as well reduce it and try 4.4GHz.


----------



## new boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> Apparently my CPU OC is unstable @ 1.21V 4.5GHz. Don't really feel like upping voltage more than this, might as well reduce it and try 4.4GHz.


Well, my 4790k uses 1.2v vid stock, so your pretty much at stock voltage there.


----------



## scanferr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *new boy*
> 
> Well, my 4790k uses 1.2v vid stock, so your pretty much at stock voltage there.


4690K here, stock voltage is 1.10V, mate. I could easily do 4.5GHz @ 1.18V with my previous one. Unlucky this time.


----------



## new boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> 4690K here, stock voltage is 1.10V, mate. I could easily do 4.5GHz @ 1.18V with my previous one. Unlucky this time.


Yeah, sounds like you aint hit dat silicone lottery tbh.

Meh, at least its more than good enough @ 4.4GHz right? could probs get 4.6 - 4.7GHz out of it in later years by giving it the volts anyway.


----------



## jdorje

4690k doesn't have much variation. [email protected] sounds completely average (mine needs 1.23V). Not much point to stopping below 1.25V imo.


----------



## scanferr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *new boy*
> 
> Yeah, sounds like you aint hit dat silicone lottery tbh.
> 
> Meh, at least its more than good enough @ 4.4GHz right? could probs get 4.6 - 4.7GHz out of it in later years by giving it the volts anyway.


Yes, true. But 4.5GHz is always neat









Will run RealBench for the whole night and try to get it 4.4 stable.


----------



## JSmithJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> You can also leave it in performance mode and change the minimum processor state to 5% under advanced power settings for that plan.


I have put it on optimsed. Cstate and Speed step enable.

I put the voltage on 1,290V to avoid crash when the frequency goes down and it's work









My last question is : How I can stop voltage increase when I use a stress test??
Change optimised, performance, auto or offset... It's doing nothing


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSmithJ*
> 
> My last question is : How I can stop voltage increase when I use a stress test??


You can't. It's how FIVR works.


----------



## JSmithJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> You can't. It's how FIVR works.


FIVR?


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSmithJ*
> 
> FIVR?


Fully Integrated Voltage Regulator(s), If I can remember are in haswell-refresh, devil's canyon CPU's.


----------



## JSmithJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Fully Integrated Voltage Regulator(s), If I can remember are in haswell-refresh, devil's canyon CPU's.


Ok thanks. I read rapidly an article about this...
But can we tweak this technology? Because the CPU decides its voltages itself in stress test...


----------



## JSmithJ

In the case if I can't tweak FIVR, does C-States involve higher voltages?

I try to understand these technologies I discover


----------



## JSmithJ

I don't find the option which control the cpu voltage drop... If you see something...









thank you in advance


----------



## jdorje

The cpu doesn't decide (edit-typo) the voltage if you have fixed voltage, which is what you should use for stressing.

Cstates causes voltage to drop on idle.

Load line calibration determines voltage droop of the input voltage. The setting is right next to input voltage most likely.

Read darkwizzie's guide.


----------



## ChaosAD

New stable oc for me at 4.9 GHz. I admit that i am happy although the vcore is a little more than i wanted for 24/7 folding, 1.335vcore, 1.94vrin, x40 uncore, 1.0vring. 2666mem with tight timmings. Next strep is to raise uncore. Temps are 67-67-63-59 with 20c ambient amd fans at 85%


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> New stable oc for me at 4.9 GHz. I admit that i am happy although the vcore is a little more than i wanted for 24/7 folding, 1.335vcore, 1.94vrin, x40 uncore, 1.0vring. 2666mem with tight timmings. Next strep is to raise uncore. Temps are 67-67-63-59 with 20c ambient amd fans at 85%










Got a screen shot?


----------



## fyzzz

I'm having weird issues once again. So tired of this constant bluescreening all the time, one after another. I have reinstalled windows 8.1/10 very often.

Some info from event viewer, the latest one:
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000001a (0x0000000000041201, 0xfffff680005ee3d8, 0xe810000284c40867, 0xffffe0009523cea0), the bsod said memory management

And the one before: The driver \Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device ACPI\PNP0A0A\2&daba3ff&0.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I'm having weird issues once again. So tired of this constant bluescreening all the time, one after another. I have reinstalled windows 8.1/10 very often.
> 
> Some info from event viewer, the latest one:
> The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000001a (0x0000000000041201, 0xfffff680005ee3d8, 0xe810000284c40867, 0xffffe0009523cea0), the bsod said memory management
> 
> And the one before: The driver \Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device ACPI\PNP0A0A\2&daba3ff&0.


Is your ram overclocked?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Is your ram overclocked?


Yes.. or it was, everything is at stock right now. But that haven't given me any problems before...


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I'm having weird issues once again. So tired of this constant bluescreening all the time, one after another. I have reinstalled windows 8.1/10 very often.
> 
> Some info from event viewer, the latest one:
> The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000001a (0x0000000000041201, 0xfffff680005ee3d8, 0xe810000284c40867, 0xffffe0009523cea0), the bsod said memory management
> 
> And the one before: The driver \Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device ACPI\PNP0A0A\2&daba3ff&0.


Had this issue when overclocking RAM past its rated speeds. Worked for a while then decided not to work anymore past the rated clock speed.

I don't think this is a error to worry about: The driver \Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device ACPI\PNP0A0A\2&daba3ff&0

I get a similar error in my event logs though there seems to be no noticeable impact on my computer.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I'm having weird issues once again. So tired of this constant bluescreening all the time, one after another. I have reinstalled windows 8.1/10 very often.
> 
> Some info from event viewer, the latest one:
> The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000001a (0x0000000000041201, 0xfffff680005ee3d8, 0xe810000284c40867, 0xffffe0009523cea0), the bsod said memory management
> 
> And the one before: The driver \Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device ACPI\PNP0A0A\2&daba3ff&0.


That ;latter one is a common error with Asus device driver. Don't worry about it.


----------



## JSmithJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> The cpu doesn't decide (edit-typo) the voltage if you have fixed voltage, which is what you should use for stressing.
> 
> Cstates causes voltage to drop on idle.
> 
> Load line calibration determines voltage droop of the input voltage. The setting is right next to input voltage most likely.
> 
> Read darkwizzie's guide.


I've seen this guide but it's a bit complicated...









I tried different levels of the load line calibration, but the max voltage didn't change.

Max fixed in adaptative : 1,295V
Max read in application : 1,322V (voltage to decrease







)

If it's not the LLC the problem (or I did a mistake), are the VCCIN or the VRING guilty?

Thx


----------



## Loladinas

Haswell overvolts under heavy loads and the only thing you can do about it is use what's called (on Asus boards) Fully Manual Mode. The overvolting isn't done without reason, it's to increase stability. It's how Haswell deals with, say, AVX2 load.
For example, I have set 1,285V in Adaptive for my overclock. When I open up HWInfo64 I see 1,285V as VID, 1,288V as Vcore under regular daily load. If I load it with something more demanding it goes up to 1,302V. Using Realbench gives me 1,312V, and using Prime95 results in 1,328V. This is normal behavior.


----------



## jdorje

Haswell core voltage is controlled by the integrated vrms (fivr). They have a built in llc and you can expect vcore (actual voltage) to be .01-.03v higher then vid (requested voltage).

Again, read darkwizzie's guide.

This (my) guide has a beginner section: http://overclocking.wikia.com/wiki/Haswell


----------



## JSmithJ

Thanks for your aswers









It's make me crasy that we can't decide of everything about voltages. They should be changed as we want, it's at our own risk after all!

Where can I find the _Fully Manual Mode_ option in the bios? What does it do exactly?

EDIT
Quote:


> This new DIGI+ power control is fully digital and offers complete control over the CPU's fully integrated voltage regulator (FIVR). The extreme overclockers will be pleased with the "Fully Manual Mode" option the DIGI+ power control offers, which lets extreme overclockers ignore the behavior of the FIVR for a steady supply of power to different parts of the CPU&#8230; think LN2. The other components that make up the 10-phase power delivery are as follows.


_rog.asus.com_

So, I look at the bios this evening









http://rog.asus.com/254052013/maximus-motherboards/recommended-settings-for-overclocking-maximus-vi-motherboards/


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSmithJ*
> 
> Thanks for your aswers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's make me crasy that we can't decide of everything about voltages. They should be changed as we want, it's at our own risk after all!
> 
> Where can I find the _Fully Manual Mode_ option in the bios? What does it do exactly?
> 
> EDIT
> _rog.asus.com_
> 
> So, I look at the bios this evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/254052013/maximus-motherboards/recommended-settings-for-overclocking-maximus-vi-motherboards/


Under Extreme Tweaker - right under the line, on the page...


----------



## JSmithJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Under Extreme Tweaker - right under the line, on the page...


Good point!
I don't know how I have missed it... I'll verify this evening but it have to be here, we have the same bios version...

If it open the different voltage lines at the bottom, I don't know how it will help me...









EDIT : Don't have the option









160309184119.BMP 3072k .BMP file


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSmithJ*
> 
> Good point!
> I don't know how I have missed it... I'll verify this evening but it have to be here, we have the same bios version...
> 
> If it open the different voltage lines at the bottom, I don't know how it will help me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : Don't have the option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 160309184119.BMP 3072k .BMP file


The options will change. depending on which other options you may have chosen...

In example, if you chose one of the preset overclocks, at the top of the page... That's probably why the Manual option is not there.



Now, if you have any of these overclocking profiles chosen, it will change the menu...



There are others in BIOS that will also change the menu that you can't access...

Could you also fill out Rig Builder, so we know what your components are?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1164692/overclock-net-site-features-and-explanations/0_30#user_rigbuilder

Also, if you haven't already, read this...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1164692/overclock-net-site-features-and-explanations/0_30


----------



## v1ral

I have an odd question.
It's been a couple of weeks since I got my replacement motherboard which is an MSI z97 Gaming 7 and I finally decided to start overclocking again.
Would a motherboard change/replacement lower volts for any reason?
Initial overclock settings:
x46 1.150 bios
x40 1.150 bios
vccin 1.75 bios
xmp 9-9-9-24 1.5 volts bios I didn't key in 1.5 just selected xmp.
Power savings disabled at first then enabled them to ensure it passes with it enabled.

This has been 1 hour Realbench stable as well as 25 runs of x265 *my normal testing procedure*, I know my cpu can do these voltages from keeping a log of sorts with the first two boards I had.
Now to the real question:
Settings for 4.7Ghz
x47 1.190 bios
x40 1.150 bios
vccin 1.750 bios
xmp 9-9-9-24 1.15 volts *I didn't key in 1.15 just selected "xmp"* same as above pretty much.
Power savings hasn't change, I didn't change anything besides core and vcore in bios, and with this I passed.

What I have saved/noted was that my vcore for 4.7Ghz should be at 1.215 but with a little variation in the settings which are the following:
x47 1.215 previous settings-bios
x40 1.150 previous settings- bios
VCCIN 1.90 previous settings-bios
xmp same as above BUT I key in "1.5 volts" in the bios.
Max temps are below 60c on MSI's auto fan curve.

Is this new board just better than the others or was I getting duds from the get go, the bios version in the latest one from what I can tell, which I've used with previous boards.

Maybe I can get to 4.9Ghz-5Ghz at lower volts easier??!!

Thoughts?


----------



## jdorje

The motherboard has VRMs. Lack of quality (or phases) of those VRMs can raise the amount of voltage you need.


----------



## JSmithJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> The options will change. depending on which other options you may have chosen...
> 
> In example, if you chose one of the preset overclocks, at the top of the page... That's probably why the Manual option is not there.
> 
> There are others in BIOS that will also change the menu that you can't access...
> 
> Could you also fill out Rig Builder, so we know what your components are?


I look as soon as I can if I have the _Overclocking Preset_ option but I really doubt... Don't remember...

I have uploaded my rig


----------



## fyzzz

I only get the motherboard driver related bsod now. But it's the most annoying one. I can sometimes play bf4 for over an hour and no problem and other times it can bluescreen like after 10 minutes. I wonder why this has become a problem, while it wasn't a problem before?


----------



## Loladinas

If your temps are worse now than they were before the increased leakage may result in cores needing a higher voltage to remain stable. Or maybe it's "degradation".


----------



## ronaldoz

There is something I don't really understand. When I was using my watercooler (it's back for RMA), I could use 1,30V @ 4,8Ghz for example without throttling. Now after a delid, on air, it gonna throttle, while temperatures not even reach 70C yet. And also, on that speed, the avarage is around 82C (if it did not throttle). I don't undetstand why this happen. However, I could go 4,8 @ a base clock of 102,27Mhz. And still using 47x multiplier. The first test is non-delid. The second is after delid. Does anyone knows why the 4790K is gonna throttle, and why it's not gonna throttle when using a slightly higher base clock?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> If your temps are worse now than they were before the increased leakage may result in cores needing a higher voltage to remain stable. Or maybe it's "degradation".


----------



## JSmithJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Now, if you have any of these overclocking profiles chosen, it will change the menu...


I don't have _Overclocking Presets_ so I don't have _Fully Manual Mode_


----------



## fyzzz

I just passed 1h of realbench with 3 cores at 5 and the last one at 4.9. Vcore is 1.405 and vccin 1.95v. Max temp was 58c. I have no gpu connected to the loop and i think the lower temps helped a bit. No screenshot sadly, because i accidentally closed the realbench window. At first i got the motherboard related bsod, but then i downloaded ai suite and all of those extra programs and i got no bsod after that.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Last core be lagging.


----------



## Ljanmi

Can different core clocks cause game stuttering or lagging of any kind?


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> Can different core clocks cause game stuttering or lagging of any kind?


Highly unlikely imo, there has to be a diiferent cause of the lag.

When playing games even at 4.7GHz, some cores run at lower frequency than other. For example be 4.5 / 4.4 / 4.7 / 4.7 for example, rarely will all cores be at 4.7GHz, unless in really demanding situtation.


----------



## Ljanmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Highly unlikely imo, there has to be a diiferent cause of the lag.
> 
> When playing games even at 4.7GHz, some cores run at lower frequency than other. For example be 4.5 / 4.4 / 4.7 / 4.7 for example, rarely will all cores be at 4.7GHz, unless in really demanding situtation.


ThX...


----------



## jdorje

What? All my cores are the same speed always from what I can tell.


----------



## GeneO

All active processor cores share the same frequency. Idle cores can drop the core clock though.


----------



## jdorje

Yeah at idle or low load one core might be 800 mhz and another 2600. But he's talking about load here.

Gaming seems to always put me at full load - max voltage and 4 cores active. Could depend on the game obviously.


----------



## Ljanmi

I was talking about OC cores separately, example *core 1* - 4,7GHz , *core 2* - 4,9GHz , *core 3* - 4,8GHz , *core 4* - 5GHz


----------



## jdorje

So how the hell do you do that?


----------



## GeneO

At any load all active cores run at the same clock. Idle cores either have the same clock as others or none, depending on the idle state.

it may look like some cores are at different speeds due to sampling I suppose, but I think this may be an average that he is reporting.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> I was talking about OC cores separately, example *core 1* - 4,7GHz , *core 2* - 4,9GHz , *core 3* - 4,8GHz , *core 4* - 5GHz


you can't over clock cores at different frequencies.

.


----------



## Ljanmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> you can't over clock cores at different frequencies.
> 
> .


U sure about that? Seen it on Linus OC guide when I purchased my 4690k and on many forums in that time.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> I was talking about OC cores separately, example *core 1* - 4,7GHz , *core 2* - 4,9GHz , *core 3* - 4,8GHz , *core 4* - 5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> you can't over clock cores at different frequencies.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Sure you can


----------



## ronaldoz

Not sure what you mean, but you can set multiplier per core. You could set any core to any Mhz. Default is 44x 43x 42x 42x I think.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldoz*
> 
> Not sure what you mean, but you can set multiplier per core. You could set any core to any Mhz. Default is 44x 43x 42x 42x I think.


You mean in the BIOS? You misunderstand what that means. It means:
When 1 core is active it will run at 44x
When two are active, they will bot run at 43x
When 3 are active, they will all run at 42x
When 4 are active, they will all run at 42x

modulo the temperature and total power permitting

.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> U sure about that? Seen it on Linus OC guide when I purchased my 4690k and on many forums in that time.


Quite sure.

From the Intel 4th generation processor data sheet volume 1 the EIST section:
Quote:


> Frequency selection is software controlled by writing to processor MSRs. The
> voltage is optimized based on the selected frequency and the number of active
> processor cores.
> - Once the voltage is established, the PLL locks on to the target frequency.
> - All active processor cores share the same frequency and voltage. In a multicore
> processor, the highest frequency P-state requested among all active
> cores is selected.
> - Software-requested transitions are accepted at any time. If a previous
> transition is in progress, the new transition is deferred until the previous
> transition is completed.


.


----------



## ronaldoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> You mean in the BIOS? You misunderstand what that means. It means:
> When 1 core is active it will run at 44x
> When two are active, they will bot run at 43x
> When 3 are active, they will all run at 42x
> When 4 are active, they will all run at 42x
> 
> modulo the temperature and total power permitting
> 
> .


Really? I did not know that. Nice to know!


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldoz*
> 
> Really? I did not know that. Nice to know!


Intel refers to it as opportunistic use of the processor power.

It works because when you have fewer active cores, they are using less power and generating less heat, so there is some headroom to raise the multiplier and voltage,

.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> you can't over clock cores at different frequencies.
> 
> .






And there you have it!


----------



## ronaldoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Intel refers to it as opportunistic use of the processor power.
> 
> It works because when you have fewer active cores, they are using less power and generating less heat, so there is some headroom to raise the multiplier and voltage,
> 
> .


Well yes, I'm running my 4790K 4 cores @ 47 x ~102,20Mhz = 4,8Ghz @ 1,31V (aircooling > max temp 84C in Prime v26.6). I thought the frequencies were set per core tho. so I'm happy to know it's not like that.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> And there you have it!


There you have what? If you are trying to say that different cores will run at a different frequency at the same instant, that is not the case and not what that screenshot is showing.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldoz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Intel refers to it as opportunistic use of the processor power.
> 
> It works because when you have fewer active cores, they are using less power and generating less heat, so there is some headroom to raise the multiplier and voltage,
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Well yes, I'm running my 4790K 4 cores @ 47 x ~102,20Mhz = 4,8Ghz @ 1,31V (aircooling > max temp 84C in Prime v26.6). I thought the frequencies were set per core tho. so I'm happy to know it's not like that.
Click to expand...

Neat, it makes this question for me.

My cores are set @ 47x ~100(auto) BCLK

Do my values using HWMonitor represent all cores reaching 4857 together, or was the high value recorded one core at a time?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> There you have what? If you are trying to say that different cores will run at a different frequency at the same instant, *that is not the case and not what that screenshot is showing.*


Sure, cores will run at different frequencies, simultaneously, why do you think they made the settings, in BIOS, to do just that?









I was showing where the adjustment could be made in BIOS...

Try it out...


----------



## jdorje

That question makes no sense. The high in that table is the high for that value. But all the cores are the same under load so it makes no difference.

My question is how did fyzz get different speeds for your cores?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Sure, cores will run at different frequencies, simultaneously, why do you think they made the settings, in BIOS, to do just that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was showing where the adjustment could be made in BIOS...
> 
> Try it out...


You are wrong. That is not what it means, To repeat myself, what it means is:

When only 1 core is active it will run at 50x. The other 3 are idle.
When only two are active, they will both run at 49x. The other two are idle
When only 3 are active, they will all run at 48x. The other one is idle.
When all 4 are active, they will all run at 42x. Alll cores are active.

At any instant, all active cores are running at the same multiplier. The idle cores have their clock disabled,


----------



## ronaldoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Neat, it makes this question for me.
> 
> My cores are set @ 47x ~100(auto) BCLK
> 
> Do my values using HWMonitor represent all cores reaching 4857 together, or was the high value recorded one core at a time?


Nice! All your cores run at 4,8Ghz, nice result! I'm using 47x because the aircooling was throttling. The watercooler did not at 48x. Was your overclock not stable at 48x? What voltage did you use?


----------



## Ljanmi

I've read here and there much about it but dont feel like doing that research again right now.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldoz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Neat, it makes this question for me.
> 
> My cores are set @ 47x ~100(auto) BCLK
> 
> Do my values using HWMonitor represent all cores reaching 4857 together, or was the high value recorded one core at a time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! All your cores run at 4,8Ghz, nice result! I'm using 47x because the aircooling was throttling. The watercooler did not at 48x. Was your overclock not stable at 48x? What voltage did you use?
Click to expand...

Actually I am not always sure, that is why I asked. (Auto with base clock x100 makes me







)

Gigabyte Z97-SOC motherboard BIOS is "funny."

My settings are most power settings

Extreme, C-States on, multipliers x47, turbo disabled, ring x46, voltage 1.32 fixed (I think, that is what HWMonitor says), uncore voltage 1.05 (+.160 offset) BCLK x100 (Auto)

Delidded, watercooled, naked mount, Coollabratory Liquid Metal Thermal paste, Temperatures less than seventy six Celsius during LinX6.5 Linpack stress. 1866mhz G.Skill Sniper 9-10-9-28 @ 2T so Windows sleep works. GTG daylight savings, I am late for the gym.


----------



## ronaldoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Actually I am not always sure, that is why I asked. (Auto with base clock x100 makes me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Gigabyte Z97-SOC motherboard BIOS is "funny."
> 
> My settings are most power settings
> 
> Extreme, C-States on, multipliers x47, turbo disabled, ring x46, voltage 1.32 fixed (I think, that is what HWMonitor says), uncore voltage 1.05 (+1.160 offset) BCLK x100 (Auto)
> 
> Delidded, watercooled, naked mount, Coollabratory Liquid Metal Thermal paste, Temperatures less than seventy six Celsius during LinX6.5 Linpack stress. 1866mhz G.Skill Sniper 9-10-9-28 @ 2T so Windows sleep works. GTG daylight savings, I am late for the gym.


Well, it's great if this works for you. 1,32V for 47x @ 4,8Ghz sounds pretty nice to me. I'm having a 4790K and using 1,31V for 47x / 48x @ 4,8Ghz (depends air / water). If the watercooling will lower 20C as it did before (before delid), then it's potential to use 1,42V when using Prime v27.7 for example. That could be enough for a 5,0Ghz overclock. And also very lucky.









Personally I set the CPU Voltage (Vcore) myself, to check the lowest voltage possible for stable overclock. I will inscrease voltage and set the multiplier x1 more. So 100Mhz for all cores. And then test stability again. Till it's maxed (will be too high temperature or not stable at specific frequency at all). Using auto settings for others should be fine, but lowering chache ratio / North Bridge ratio could help stability. Mine is 30x at the moment for example. But once I got the overclock I want, I could increase it. But I'm not sure why, I just read about that and have to find more information about this. There are also some other voltage settings in the end, that might help to stabilize the overclock better. Though, some of these voltages are set to adaptive. So the 1,31V could changed a bit by the motherboard automatically.

To me this overclocking is kinda new, I just started to do that 3 weeks ago. But it's really interesting to me.
PS. your BCLK will only be raised if you set if you want 4800Mhz on multiplier 47x for example. But your RAM frequency is also overclocked more now. So 1866 * 1 is default. But 1866 * 1,02 = 1903Mhz if the BCLK = 102Mhz.


----------



## Gwennifer

I'm currently sitting at 5GHz at 1.4 on an Asrock Z97 Extreme4 with a Corsair H110i cooler and IC diamond as my TIM. I can Cinebench R15 and all but I haven't delidded it yet and I feel like I'm getting throttled somewhere maybe temps, since my score is only 980.

Anyway! I was curious how sustainable 1.4v was if I kept temperatures below 60c. Could I keep this overclock for 3 years, or am I looking at months?

My batch # is X532B001 so I feel like I have a good chip from grabbing one from the start of a run.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldoz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Actually I am not always sure, that is why I asked. (Auto with base clock x100 makes me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Gigabyte Z97-SOC motherboard BIOS is "funny."
> 
> My settings are most power settings
> 
> Extreme, C-States on, multipliers x47, turbo disabled, ring x46, voltage 1.32 fixed (I think, that is what HWMonitor says), uncore voltage 1.05 (+.160 offset) BCLK x100 (Auto)
> 
> Delidded, watercooled, naked mount, Coollabratory Liquid Metal Thermal paste, Temperatures less than seventy six Celsius during LinX6.5 Linpack stress. 1866mhz G.Skill Sniper 9-10-9-28 @ 2T so Windows sleep works. GTG daylight savings, I am late for the gym.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's great if this works for you. 1,32V for 47x @ 4,8Ghz sounds pretty nice to me. I'm having a 4790K and using 1,31V for 47x / 48x @ 4,8Ghz (depends air / water). If the watercooling will lower 20C as it did before (before delid), then it's potential to use 1,42V when using Prime v27.7 for example. That could be enough for a 5,0Ghz overclock. And also very lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I set the CPU Voltage (Vcore) myself, to check the lowest voltage possible for stable overclock. I will inscrease voltage and set the multiplier x1 more. So 100Mhz for all cores. And then test stability again. Till it's maxed (will be too high temperature or not stable at specific frequency at all). Using auto settings for others should be fine, but lowering chache ratio / North Bridge ratio could help stability. Mine is 30x at the moment for example. But once I got the overclock I want, I could increase it. But I'm not sure why, I just read about that and have to find more information about this. There are also some other voltage settings in the end, that might help to stabilize the overclock better. Though, some of these voltages are set to adaptive. So the 1,31V could changed a bit by the motherboard automatically.
> 
> To me this overclocking is kinda new, I just started to do that 3 weeks ago. But it's really interesting to me.
> 
> 
> PS. your BCLK will only be raised if you set if you want 4800Mhz on multiplier 47x for example. But your RAM frequency is also overclocked more now. So 1866 * 1 is default. But 1866 * 1,02 = 1903Mhz if the BCLK = 102Mhz.
Click to expand...

Yup.

Another note, I have no true idea about how hot my northbridge gets with this overclock. I have two GTX 980 in SLI and my top card sucks all the heat from that heatsync straight into the ACX 2.0 cooler. Always leaves my top card five to six degrees above the bottom card normally.

To ever tame that dog I will really need to add a 360 rad, but even then it might be time for a better build on next gen parts first.

I will have to see.

Also, this is an edit. I messed up my original offset. The offset is (+.163) my apologies


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gwennifer*
> 
> I'm currently sitting at 5GHz at 1.4 on an Asrock Z97 Extreme4 with a Corsair H110i cooler and IC diamond as my TIM. I can Cinebench R15 and all but I haven't delidded it yet and I feel like I'm getting throttled somewhere maybe temps, since my score is only 980.
> 
> Anyway! I was curious how sustainable 1.4v was if I kept temperatures below 60c. Could I keep this overclock for 3 years, or am I looking at months?
> 
> My batch # is X532B001 so I feel like I have a good chip from grabbing one from the start of a run.


How much power do you draw from your wall?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gwennifer*
> 
> I'm currently sitting at 5GHz at 1.4 on an Asrock Z97 Extreme4 with a Corsair H110i cooler and IC diamond as my TIM. I can Cinebench R15 and all but I haven't delidded it yet and I feel like I'm getting throttled somewhere maybe temps, since my score is only 980.
> 
> Anyway! I was curious how sustainable 1.4v was if I kept temperatures below 60c. Could I keep this overclock for 3 years, or am I looking at months?
> 
> My batch # is X532B001 so I feel like I have a good chip from grabbing one from the start of a run.


I haven't seen anyone on here say I had my DC on 1.35+vcore for "this long" and it died. So, the things to consider are temps and time under full load. If you are running a folding rig 24/7 and it is constantly in the 70s, the lifespan would be theoretically shorter than if you say, were only gaming for an hour each day and temps were always under 60C. It's then up to your comfort level. To me it sounds like you should be fine.

Make sure you set cinebench priority to realtime in your task manager for optimal score. Your screen will freeze while the test is running, but just let it finish.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read here and there much about it but dont feel like doing that research again right now.


He said exactly what I have been saying at 11:11 - 11:42 in the video


----------



## Gwennifer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> How much power do you draw from your wall?


I don't have a kill-a-watt and HWMonitor says 260w at the package at full load--I haven't delidded yet and I haven't been able to get Corsair LINK working. [waiting on a .NET fix from Microsoft... probably won't come. coolbeans, Microsoft -3-]

So right now, I'm looking at 80c peak temperatures, which I regard as [email protected] due to the high current.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I haven't seen anyone on here say I had my DC on 1.35+vcore for "this long" and it died. So, the things to consider are temps and time under full load. If you are running a folding rig 24/7 and it is constantly in the 70s, the lifespan would be theoretically shorter than if you say, were only gaming for an hour each day and temps were always under 60C. It's then up to your comfort level. To me it sounds like you should be fine.
> 
> Make sure you set cinebench priority to realtime in your task manager for optimal score. Your screen will freeze while the test is running, but just let it finish.


Thanks for the tip about Cinebench! I didn't know that one.

I game for hours every day, but never under 100% load; it's closer to 60% at the worst... I'm not sure how that'd look under a 4790k, actually. It's not like I turned any settings up to compensate, I was just tired of frame drops. xD

:U The game I play that hits the CPU hardest stopped recognizing the 4 hyperthreaded logical cores at 5ghz. At 4.8, it could still do it.


----------



## Theroty

Hello everyone! I recently switched from the AMD club to Intel. I didn't really do it because my 8350 wasn't working well for me but more so I wanted to try something different. Anyway, that is a topic for another day.

Today I am here for advice.

I am using a 4690k and a MSI z97 Gaming 5. I am using a h100i. I don't think I have gotten a good chip for overclocking.

Here is what I have set:
CPU ratio - 44
ring ratio - 40

XMP is off and RAM is dialed in at 1866 with its correct timings

vccin - 2.000
vcore - 1.3
ring voltage - 1.2

This is all new territory for me since I came from the AMD world. I have found it stable at 4.4 with the max temp at 70. I can't get it to even boot at 4.4 with anything under than 1.27 or 1.28 and then it wont hold stable at anything under 1.3.

Any tips for a Intel noob? Thanks ahead of time!

Edit: I will go take some BIOS screen shots that way it will be more clear.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theroty*
> 
> Hello everyone! I recently switched from the AMD club to Intel. I didn't really do it because my 8350 wasn't working well for me but more so I wanted to try something different. Anyway, that is a topic for another day.
> 
> Today I am here for advice.
> 
> I am using a 4690k and a MSI z97 Gaming 5. I am using a h100i. I don't think I have gotten a good chip for overclocking.
> 
> Here is what I have set:
> CPU ratio - 44
> ring ratio - 40
> 
> XMP is off and RAM is dialed in at 1866 with its correct timings
> 
> vccin - 2.000
> vcore - 1.3
> ring voltage - 1.2
> 
> This is all new territory for me since I came from the AMD world. I have found it stable at 4.4 with the max temp at 70. I can't get it to even boot at 4.4 with anything under than 1.27 or 1.28 and then it wont hold stable at anything under 1.3.
> 
> Any tips for a Intel noob? Thanks ahead of time!
> 
> Edit: I will go take some BIOS screen shots that way it will be more clear.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What are you using to verify stability? I have found this site, *Workshop: How to overclock Haswell processors*, has some helpful motherboard settings for each mfg.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> How much power do you draw from your wall?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a kill-a-watt and HWMonitor says 260w at the package at full load--I haven't delidded yet and I haven't been able to get Corsair LINK working. [waiting on a .NET fix from Microsoft... probably won't come. coolbeans, Microsoft -3-]
> 
> So right now, I'm looking at 80c peak temperatures, which I regard as [email protected] due to the high current.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I haven't seen anyone on here say I had my DC on 1.35+vcore for "this long" and it died. So, the things to consider are temps and time under full load. If you are running a folding rig 24/7 and it is constantly in the 70s, the lifespan would be theoretically shorter than if you say, were only gaming for an hour each day and temps were always under 60C. It's then up to your comfort level. To me it sounds like you should be fine.
> 
> Make sure you set cinebench priority to realtime in your task manager for optimal score. Your screen will freeze while the test is running, but just let it finish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the tip about Cinebench! I didn't know that one.
> 
> I game for hours every day, but never under 100% load; it's closer to 60% at the worst... I'm not sure how that'd look under a 4790k, actually. It's not like I turned any settings up to compensate, I was just tired of frame drops. xD
> 
> :U The game I play that hits the CPU hardest stopped recognizing the 4 hyperthreaded logical cores at 5ghz. At 4.8, it could still do it.
Click to expand...

I think you answered your own question, can you enjoy gaming on it for three years with the available games now? Can you afford your power bill?

Thank you for asking the questions because I learned about the Cinebench trick now too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theroty*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I recently switched from the AMD club to Intel. I didn't really do it because my 8350 wasn't working well for me but more so I wanted to try something different. Anyway, that is a topic for another day.
> 
> Today I am here for advice.
> 
> I am using a 4690k and a MSI z97 Gaming 5. I am using a h100i. I don't think I have gotten a good chip for overclocking.
> 
> Here is what I have set:
> CPU ratio - 44
> ring ratio - 40
> 
> XMP is off and RAM is dialed in at 1866 with its correct timings
> 
> vccin - 2.000
> vcore - 1.3
> ring voltage - 1.2
> 
> This is all new territory for me since I came from the AMD world. I have found it stable at 4.4 with the max temp at 70. I can't get it to even boot at 4.4 with anything under than 1.27 or 1.28 and then it wont hold stable at anything under 1.3.
> 
> Any tips for a Intel noob? Thanks ahead of time!
> 
> Edit: I will go take some BIOS screen shots that way it will be more clear.


Possibly check what your LLC (Load Line Calibration) voltage line power settings are rated in BIOS
extreme level,
turbo level,
normal level,
the terminology will get me for sure.
Then what disabling the different safety features built with MSI can offer, no core turbo allowed, thermal throttle, if OC has to be allowed by bios.

Seeing that and from my research, the i5 4690k cannot do much more than 4.7ghz @ 1.314 volts in my opinion. Beyond that the motherboard has to be a beast, the silicon lottery has to be a beast, the power supply beast, the cooling method super beast, then there is the other components compensation. The chip will have been binned as a 4790k.. (I think that is how it works)


----------



## unclewebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> At any instant, all active cores are running at the same multiplier.


You are 100% correct GeneO. I used to argue about this all the time but finally gave up. If anyone disagrees, read the Intel Datasheet for Haswell.

Desktop 4th Generation Intel® Core™ Processor Family, Desktop Intel® Pentium® Processor Family, and Desktop Intel® Celeron® Processor Family
Datasheet - Volume 1 of 2

4.2.1 Enhanced Intel® SpeedStep® Technology Key Features
Quote:


> *All active processor cores share the same frequency and voltage.* In a multicore processor, the highest frequency P-state requested among all active cores is selected.


http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/4th-gen-core-family-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.pdf


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> You are 100% correct GeneO. I used to argue about this all the time but finally gave up. If anyone disagrees, read the Intel Datasheet for Haswell.
> 
> Desktop 4th Generation Intel® Core™ Processor Family, Desktop Intel® Pentium® Processor Family, and Desktop Intel® Celeron® Processor Family
> Datasheet - Volume 1 of 2
> 
> 4.2.1 Enhanced Intel® SpeedStep® Technology Key Features
> http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/4th-gen-core-family-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.pdf


Thanks. You probably didn't see it but I provided the same quote a page or so back









http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/20040_30#post_24983722


----------



## Gwennifer

I've decided I'm going to go back down to [email protected] until I can delid it; the current draw at 5GHz made me very uncomfortable in regards for the longevity.

Hopefully my table vice should get here this week x3


----------



## Theroty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> What are you using to verify stability? I have found this site, *Workshop: How to overclock Haswell processors*, has some helpful motherboard settings for each mfg.


I am using Aida64 and Asus Real Bench.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Possibly check what your LLC (Load Line Calibration) voltage line power settings are rated in BIOS
> extreme level,
> turbo level,
> normal level,
> the terminology will get me for sure.
> Then what disabling the different safety features built with MSI can offer, no core turbo allowed, thermal throttle, if OC has to be allowed by bios.
> 
> Seeing that and from my research, the i5 4690k cannot do much more than 4.7ghz @ 1.314 volts in my opinion. Beyond that the motherboard has to be a beast, the silicon lottery has to be a beast, the power supply beast, the cooling method super beast, then there is the other components compensation. The chip will have been binned as a 4790k.. (I think that is how it works)


My LLC is set to auto for now. So I should disable all those power saving features and try again at say 1.29 or 1.28 for the Vcore? What about the ring ratio, ring voltage, and vccin voltage? Do they look ok for what I am trying to do?


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theroty*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> What are you using to verify stability? I have found this site, *Workshop: How to overclock Haswell processors*, has some helpful motherboard settings for each mfg.
> 
> 
> 
> I am using Aida64 and Asus Real Bench.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Possibly check what your LLC (Load Line Calibration) voltage line power settings are rated in BIOS
> extreme level,
> turbo level,
> normal level,
> the terminology will get me for sure.
> Then what disabling the different safety features built with MSI can offer, no core turbo allowed, thermal throttle, if OC has to be allowed by bios.
> 
> Seeing that and from my research, the i5 4690k cannot do much more than 4.7ghz @ 1.314 volts in my opinion. Beyond that the motherboard has to be a beast, the silicon lottery has to be a beast, the power supply beast, the cooling method super beast, then there is the other components compensation. The chip will have been binned as a 4790k.. (I think that is how it works)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My LLC is set to auto for now. So I should disable all those power saving features and try again at say 1.29 or 1.28 for the Vcore? What about the ring ratio, ring voltage, and vccin voltage? Do they look ok for what I am trying to do?
Click to expand...

The process I would follow, using the knowledge you have already gained, I will list below. This is from my experience.
Start here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club


Reset Bios settings to default.
Enter CPU Voltage settings
Fix voltage at default normal value for ring voltage and vccin voltage (1.8-1.9 is okay as I recall)
Set LLC on something better than Auto
Set BCLK on Auto or x100, the more advanced you get the more you can play with this. I haven't yet.
Begin to climb your cpu multiplier and Vcore to maximum overclock
When Maximum overclock is established, begin to climb your ring ratio and ring voltage to maximum overclock. I used an offset to the stock voltage for my ring.
Power savings features and turbo can be tweaked to your liking and will require your own trial and error, including within your OS.
That is what I have for you right now.


----------



## jdorje

http://overclocking.wikia.com/wiki/Haswell

I'm assuming you've read darkwizzie's guide. If not, that's the first step.


----------



## ronaldoz

Could someone please help me on this? I got frequency drops (multiplier drop), but my temperatures are fine. When making this screenshot, I was using Prime v26.6 with the SmallFFT test. I've set the Vcore manually. And the cache is 4000Mhz. It also happen when I set that on 3000Mhz.


----------



## jdorje

Does your bios have power throttling options? Maximum wattage or amperage, max turbo power level, max turbo short term power level, etc?


----------



## ronaldoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Does your bios have power throttling options? Maximum wattage or amperage, max turbo power level, max turbo short term power level, etc?


Yes, it does have, some I can't figure out what that one should be. I could type in a Wattage manually. So how much Watt. Do you know how much would be fine?


----------



## jdorje

It throttles if you exceed that amount. You probably want it disabled for stress testing as that would negate the point of the stress test. Later on you could set it to some value that you think your cooling can handle. With my cooling that'd be between 160 and 200 watts.

Throttling is not your friend. If you need to throttle you'd do better to just lower voltage. The only exception might be if you want a super high oc for gaming but want it to downclock for video encoding or prime 95.


----------



## ronaldoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> It throttles if you exceed that amount. You probably want it disabled for stress testing as that would negate the point of the stress test. Later on you could set it to some value that you think your cooling can handle. With my cooling that'd be between 160 and 200 watts.
> 
> Throttling is not your friend. If you need to throttle you'd do better to just lower voltage. The only exception might be if you want a super high oc for gaming but want it to downclock for video encoding or prime 95.


Well, thanks. I'm not really want to lower voltage, when the tempratures are totally fine. Did you see the option, to disable this power option? Or should I type 200W for example, at Long Duration Power Limit? Could it damage something? My PSU is 750W, and having R9 290, 8GB DDR3 @ 1,50V.


----------



## aerotracks

Some OC results 4.6 and 4.8 with 23C water, as usual 90mins custom in-place


----------



## ronaldoz

1,176V for 4,8Ghz. That's totally bizar.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldoz*
> 
> Well, thanks. I'm not really want to lower voltage, when the tempratures are totally fine. Did you see the option, to disable this power option? Or should I type 200W for example, at Long Duration Power Limit? Could it damage something? My PSU is 750W, and having R9 290, 8GB DDR3 @ 1,50V.


Setting it to maximum is quite fine. All cpu and gpu power saving options are there to ensure the tdp is adhered to so that psu and cooler aren't overwhelmed. They are basically counter productive for overclocking.


----------



## ronaldoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Setting it to maximum is quite fine. All cpu and gpu power saving options are there to ensure the tdp is adhered to so that psu and cooler aren't overwhelmed. They are basically counter productive for overclocking.


Thanks, I'll try it. But why would you enable it after the overclocking? I mean, does it make sense to throtlle, when not having insane temperatures?


----------



## jdorje

Temperatures are the main reason you would want to throttle. But you can't modify the thermal throttle point, sadly. So it does make some sense. On the other hand most people's everyday use is going to be much cooler than stressing so it's unlikely to ever trigger.


----------



## ronaldoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Temperatures are the main reason you would want to throttle. But you can't modify the thermal throttle point, sadly. So it does make some sense. On the other hand most people's everyday use is going to be much cooler than stressing so it's unlikely to ever trigger.


Ah thanks, I could understand that. I want to overclock the CPU to it's max frequency. And see if it could hangle 4,9 / 5,0Ghz. For me it's totally fine that the CPU Voltage and Multiplier go low when it's not on load, off course. But it's annoying if it throttle, when not having high temperatures. I guess it starts from 1,30V +. Below this voltage, it does not matter.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Some OC results 4.6 and 4.8 with 23C water, as usual 90mins custom in-place


Seems like you hit the jackpot....

Congratzz go for the 5GHz


----------



## ronaldoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Temperatures are the main reason you would want to throttle. But you can't modify the thermal throttle point, sadly. So it does make some sense. On the other hand most people's everyday use is going to be much cooler than stressing so it's unlikely to ever trigger.


Using the settings (not voltages) at this page did not help to stop the throttling. It shows how to disable power saving settings on a MSI Z97 board. Howover (like you said), changing the max wattage did. Aida64 (sensor) did not show a higher wattage, so I'm not sure why it throttled then. Thanks for the help, and I will enable all those settings again, and check if it still works great. When I'm not getting a overclock stable, I will play around with those settings a gain.

*Update:* I've set all back on enabled or auto. Only changing max wattage will stops throttling. Actuallty, the temps are a bit lower (as on the screenshot below) with those power saving options and other settings disable / set.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Seems like you hit the jackpot....
> 
> Congratzz go for the 5GHz


I'm really confused how he managed to get it stable at that voltage. Aren't you? It's not 5Ghz yet, but that CPU must be a little wonder.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Some OC results 4.6 and 4.8 with 23C water, as usual 90mins custom in-place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congratulations!









- Don't you prefer a lower CPU Input V? Does this work for you?
- Should Digital and Analog IO be exactly equal? (In my BIOS I also set a 0.03V offset in both but they get slightly different values in HWiNFO64, DIO=1.048V Analog = 1.032 - 1.040V. Does it matter?)


----------



## aerotracks

Thanks man








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> - Don't you prefer a lower CPU Input V? Does this work for you?


Nope, I start at 1.9V LLC 5 at 4500MHz, and it goes up from there. Once I hit 1.95V, I start using LLC. 1.95V LCC5 it is for 4.8, at 4.9 it is 1.95V LLC4 and so on.
High input voltage is a good sign, when going sub zero you'll run out of steam quickly with a CPU that doesn't like high input voltage.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160220-170039rtso5.png


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> - Should Digital and Analog IO be exactly equal? (In my BIOS I also set a 0.03V offset in both but they get slightly different values in HWiNFO64, DIO=1.048V Analog = 1.032 - 1.040V. Does it matter?)


This depends on the CPU, +30mV analog +25mV digital is a good starting point, mine just happens to prefer same offset on VTT A/D.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I start at 1.9V LLC 5 at 4500MHz, and it goes up from there. Once I hit 1.95V, I start using LLC. 1.95V LCC5 it is for 4.8, at 4.9 it is 1.95V LLC4 and so on.
> High input voltage is a good sign, when going sub zero you'll run out of steam quickly with a CPU that doesn't like high input voltage.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160220-170039rtso5.png
> 
> 
> This depends on the CPU, +30mV analog +25mV digital is a good starting point, mine just happens to prefer same offset on VTT A/D.


I see...

Well, recently in all my o/c profiles I have set and tested them with CPU Input V at 1.55V, in the BIOS. It works for me. But...why LLC 5?! I always start from Level 1 and this is how the BIOS automatically sets it! Why are you using Level 5? And why are you still on that BIOS? I use P1.80

Thanks for the input!







I will try a +0.025 V offset for my Analog IO, as well.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> But...why LLC 5?! I always start from Level 1 and this is how the BIOS automatically sets it! Why are you using Level 5.


Levels 5-6 are in the middle of the stack and usually where you'd experience the least variation in voltage. Meaning there's no vdroop, but no overvolting either.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I see...
> 
> Well, recently in all my o/c profiles I have set and tested them with CPU Input V at 1.55V, in the BIOS. It works for me. But...why LLC 5?! I always start from Level 1 and this is how the BIOS automatically sets it! Why are you using Level 5? And why are you still on that BIOS? I use P1.80
> 
> Thanks for the input!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try a +0.025 V offset for my Analog IO, as well.


Never had issues with P1.10... when it ain't broke, don't fix it









I've had one chip that did fine in the 1.65V-1.75V input range between 4.5 and 4.7GHz, with this one that's not going to happen. If I try this there will be reboot orgies because of lacking input voltage.

LLC5 because of VDroop, some of it is healthy as long as difference is <100mV between idle and prime95 (This is an experience value from my own testing).
With LLC1 you get overshoots of input voltage on load changes, which is not really desirable in 24/7 operation. On Haswell it's every voltage rail except VDIMM that's hooked on input voltage, not just VCore.

The meaning of levels depend on the vendor, on Asus level 8 corresponds level 1 on ASRock.. confusing.


----------



## ronaldoz

When stressing (Prime v27.7) the 4790K at 4,9Ghz, my pump for the watercooling died. I raised max CPU usage short / long period to 300W. Could that unfluence the waterpump? This pump is connected by SATA. And the temperatures were max 76C. It hit 99C before I noticer and turned off the system. Though all MSI BIOS power / safety options were enabled or at auto. Only max usage and Vcore (1,35V, but 1,38V in Aida64) were raised.


----------



## jdorje

Pumps don't have a curve, they run constant speed. That it died during stressing is just coincidence. Unless maybe your psi was stressed and gave it bad voltage.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Pumps don't have a curve, they run constant speed. That it died during stressing is just coincidence. Unless maybe your psi was stressed and gave it bad voltage.


Correction. PWM pumps absolutely can be controlled by bios/software to increase speed as needed. Most AIO water setups also do this.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Correction. PWM pumps absolutely can be controlled by bios/software to increase speed as needed. Most AIO water setups also do this.


Interesting.

Water blocks usually have a gpm under which they perform best. So you'd want that to be your max speed? But at low temps you'd run it lower?

What if you have multiple water blocks that prefer different flows?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Water blocks usually have a gpm under which they perform best. So you'd want that to be your max speed? But at low temps you'd run it lower?
> 
> What if you have multiple water blocks that prefer different flows?


You can leave your pump on low setting until the cpu starts producing heat, then have it ramp up. I personally prefer a static setting on my pump. You are correct in that each system is uneque and propper testing is the only way to know what will give the best results.


----------



## ronaldoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Pumps don't have a curve, they run constant speed. That it died during stressing is just coincidence. Unless maybe your psi was stressed and gave it bad voltage.


Thanks, I got a 750W Gold Plus from Coolermaster and I don't think I was using anything near max. The GPU was nog on load as well. So I guess it's coincidence then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> You can leave your pump on low setting until the cpu starts producing heat, then have it ramp up. I personally prefer a static setting on my pump. You are correct in that each system is uneque and propper testing is the only way to know what will give the best results.


All right, the pump could be controlled, but it was on 3000RPM always. For the 3 hours it worked. It's not responding at all anymore.


----------



## Theroty

Well, unfortunately I did not win the silicon lottery at all. I did extensive testing last night. My temps are great at like 57 or 58 but at 4.3 it wouldn't hold stable at anything under 1.225 on my 4690k. It took 1.3 to get 4.4 and then it would it about 70-72c on the hottest core so I think I may call it quits at 4.3 and leave it be. Almost makes me want to exchange it for 4790k.. LOL! Oh well, I guess 4.3 is pretty decent. I am getting Firestrike score with my 390x at stock clocks at almost 11k.


----------



## TopicClocker

Good lord, what happened to the pricing of the i5 4690K and the i7 4790K? They've increased the price of them substantially recently. I couldn't believe it when I saw the price of them today.

Shouldn't they be trying to clear the stock of the previous generation processors by making them cheaper? I can't see them flying off the shelves after the price increase.

The 4690K used to be around £160-185 IIRC in the UK, and the i7 4790K used to be around £230-270.

I bought my i7 4790K for about £228 over a year ago in January 2015.

I've been looking around and have seen the i7 4790K at £270-300, and the i5 4690K at £190-200.

What happened?


----------



## mouacyk

Skylake happened.


----------



## jdorje

Right after skylake the prices dropped. 4790k was going for $250 regularly...4460 was around $135. I guess they cleared all the inventory they needed as its back up to the prices of a year ago.

There have been some decent sales though. And x99 seems to be dropping in price, maybe in anticipation of broadwell e.


----------



## ronaldoz

After replacing my waterooling set, I could try to overclock the 4790K more. At 4,9Ghz I can stress on Prime v27.7 or LinX 0.6.5. with nice temperatures. In the BIOS I've set 1,35V, but Aida64 shows 1,38V. I could run the system at 5,0Ghz, but for now I need 1,45V to test it stable with Prime v26.6. The temps are 15C more then 4,9Hhz, so it's a bit insane. And I could not test with Prime v27.7 (95C) and I think that should happen for a 'official record'. For now I got these settings in the BIOS. If you got some tips, your welcome.









*4,9Ghz stats, Prime v27.7 @ 1,38V*









*5,0Ghz stats, Prime v26.6 @ 1,48V*


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldoz*
> 
> After replacing my waterooling set, I could try to overclock the 4790K more. At 4,9Ghz I can stress on Prime v27.7 or LinX 0.6.5. with nice temperatures. In the BIOS I've set 1,35V, but Aida64 shows 1,38V. I could run the system at 5,0Ghz, but for now I need 1,45V to test it stable with Prime v26.6. The temps are 15C more then 4,9Hhz, so it's a bit insane. And I could not test with Prime v27.7 (95C) and I think that should happen for a 'official record'. For now I got these settings in the BIOS. If you got some tips, your welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4,9Ghz stats, Prime v27.7 @ 1,38V*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5,0Ghz stats, Prime v26.6 @ 1,48V*


Dont use prime to test stability at this kind of volts and temps


----------



## ronaldoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Dont use prime to test stability at this kind of volts and temps


Thanks, what do you suggest? I can run 4,9Ghz at max 80C in Prime v27.7. 5,0Ghz is too much, it will be 95C. Bad idea.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldoz*
> 
> Thanks, what do you suggest? I can run 4,9Ghz at max 80C in Prime v27.7. 5,0Ghz is too much, it will be 95C. Bad idea.


I think it all depends on what kind of stability you're looking for.

Personally i've found for my chip that if I can pass a realbench run, im stable enough for my personal use which is mostly gaming (Black Ops 3).
I would say try AIDA and see if it can pass a few hours (I mean 2-4 hours) and watch temps. It probably won't get as hot as when using prime but you should still watch carefully.
And if you're OC'ing mostly because ur a gamer then just play some games for a few hours and see if you get crashes. If you don't crash, try lowering the volts just a bit.


----------



## ronaldoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> I think it all depends on what kind of stability you're looking for.
> 
> Personally i've found for my chip that if I can pass a realbench run, im stable enough for my personal use which is mostly gaming (Black Ops 3).
> I would say try AIDA and see if it can pass a few hours (I mean 2-4 hours) and watch temps. It probably won't get as hot as when using prime but you should still watch carefully.
> And if you're OC'ing mostly because ur a gamer then just play some games for a few hours and see if you get crashes. If you don't crash, try lowering the volts just a bit.


Allright thanks, I will try some different kinda tetst. As I always do tho. For now I'm using Prime v26.6 / x264 (Handbrake mostly), it's just to see what the system could handle. For 24/7 I'm thinking about 4,8Ghz. Still is 1,31V..


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldoz*
> 
> Allright thanks, I will try some different kinda tetst. As I always do tho. For now I'm using Prime v26.6 / x264 (Handbrake mostly), it's just to see what the system could handle. For 24/7 I'm thinking about 4,8Ghz. Still is 1,31V..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldoz*
> 
> Allright thanks, I will try some different kinda tetst. As I always do tho. For now I'm using Prime v26.6 / x264 (Handbrake mostly), it's just to see what the system could handle. For 24/7 I'm thinking about 4,8Ghz. Still is 1,31V..


4.8GHz at 1.31v is not bad. Looking at your biosscreenshots, I dont know much about alot of your motherboard settings though so someone else should help you further with that if they think you can change anything to improve stability









Im at 4.9GHz at 1.368v, also still trying to get 5GHz usably stable but its kind of a pain in the ass for me


----------



## ronaldoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> 4.8GHz at 1.31v is not bad. Looking at your biosscreenshots, I dont know much about alot of your motherboard settings though so someone else should help you further with that if they think you can change anything to improve stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im at 4.9GHz at 1.368v, also still trying to get 5GHz usably stable but its kind of a pain in the ass for me


Thanks, you are using almost the same voltage as I do for 4,9Ghz. I'm getting blue screen directly below 1,45V when doing stress testing (it's 1,48V when stressing with Prime for example). I think it's really stable @ 4,8Ghz, maybe need a little bit more Vcore (or other settings that increase stability). Maybe I should check for MSI Z97 Overclock guides.









If you see this, what is your base clock? I will also try 49 x 102,07 for 5000Mhz. That also runs fine here, and it will the DDR3 a bit faster too (2400 > 2450Mhz).


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldoz*
> 
> Thanks, you are using almost the same voltage as I do for 4,9Ghz. I'm getting blue screen directly below 1,45V when doing stress testing (it's 1,48V when stressing with Prime for example). I think it's really stable @ 4,8Ghz, maybe need a little bit more Vcore (or other settings that increase stability). Maybe I should check for MSI Z97 Overclock guides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you see this, what is your base clock? I will also try 49 x 102,07 for 5000Mhz. That also runs fine here, and it will the DDR3 a bit faster too (2400 > 2450Mhz).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldoz*
> 
> Thanks, you are using almost the same voltage as I do for 4,9Ghz. I'm getting blue screen directly below 1,45V when doing stress testing (it's 1,48V when stressing with Prime for example). I think it's really stable @ 4,8Ghz, maybe need a little bit more Vcore (or other settings that increase stability). Maybe I should check for MSI Z97 Overclock guides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you see this, what is your base clock? I will also try 49 x 102,07 for 5000Mhz. That also runs fine here, and it will the DDR3 a bit faster too (2400 > 2450Mhz).


Thats probably a good idea if you can find any guides for your MSI board. A higer baseclock gives you a faster DDR3 ram speed but yes, but it can also mean your ram is the cause when it crashes, so I think you are better off using 100MHz baseclock.

You can try changing vccin voltage to 2.2v and maybe set SA voltage manual to 1.0v or 1.1v to see if this helps getting more stable.


----------



## ronaldoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Thats probably a good idea if you can find any guides for your MSI board. A higer baseclock gives you a faster DDR3 ram speed but yes, but it can also mean your ram is the cause when it crashes, so I think you are better off using 100MHz baseclock.
> 
> You can try changing vccin voltage to 2.2v and maybe set SA voltage manual to 1.0v or 1.1v to see if this helps getting more stable.


Thanks, I'll try this. I get a watchdog_timeout BSOD, I guess the CPU needs more Vcore or could not be stable at all @ 4,9Ghz. I'm using LinX. The temperatures are fine (not insane 90C+). .


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldoz*
> 
> Thanks, I'll try this. I get a watchdog_timeout BSOD, I guess the CPU needs more Vcore or could not be stable at all @ 4,9Ghz. I'm using LinX. The temperatures are fine (not insane 90C+). .


Watchdog normally is input 90% of the time otherwise Cache, Ram, VCCIO, LLC settings need a tweak. But also if your in the 75C+ range it could throw a bsod 101 watchdog.


----------



## ronaldoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ronaldoz*
> 
> Thanks, I'll try this. I get a watchdog_timeout BSOD, I guess the CPU needs more Vcore or could not be stable at all @ 4,9Ghz. I'm using LinX. The temperatures are fine (not insane 90C+). .
> 
> 
> 
> Watchdog normally is input 90% of the time otherwise Cache, Ram, VCCIO, LLC settings need a tweak. But also if your in the 75C+ range it could throw a bsod 101 watchdog.
Click to expand...

Allright, thanks. How could I check if it's a 101? And why would that happen at 75C+. I mean below 90C should be fine for (heavy) stress testing right?


----------



## jdorje

Clock/101 is vcore 99% of the time. User bluescreenview to see your recent crashes.

Lack of input voltage can cause any of the other voltages to fall. But there's no real tie between bsod code and particular voltages.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldoz*
> 
> Allright, thanks. How could I check if it's a 101? And why would that happen at 75C+. I mean below 90C should be fine for (heavy) stress testing right?


I would try to keep temps on Prime or LinX within 65-75 I have read that CPUs from certain regions don't like being stressed at high temps at voltages past 1.35.

If you can't do this try a less stressful program like Realbench or 264Stress

Looking at your screen shots it could be a number of things.

Ram voltage on auto (1.488) do u have 1.5 or 1.65 sticks?

Core & Cache 900mhz difference (try oc your cache closer to core 300-500mhz diff)

CPU IO voltage A/D (set to 1.050), +.030


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Clock/101 is vcore 99% of the time. User bluescreenview to see your recent crashes.
> 
> Lack of input voltage can cause any of the other voltages to fall. But there's no real tie between bsod code and particular voltages.


@jdorge Have you seen this guide before ?

http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/reviews/hardware/cpu/33127-oc-guide-bringing-haswell-e-to-its-limits.html?start=5

If you take a systematic approach the bsod code can mean something and give you hints in whats required


----------



## jdorje

The bsod may give you hints, but at best it's hints.

On my g3258 I get nothing but WHEA. I have never gotten a single CLOCK or MACHINE. It did flat reboot a couple times, both when I had too low uncore voltage.

On my 4690k I get all three, but it's incredibly difficult to see what the pattern is. And I've tried. CLOCK is 99% vcore. MACHINE is like 95% VCORE, but is more likely to be input voltage or maybe ram or SA/IOD/IOA voltages...but you know, 95% of the time raising VCORE still fixes it. WHEA is like 90% vcore. A freeze or reboot (no bsod) is 90-100% uncore voltage.

I think if you were to do a systemic approach you'd want to go the other direction. Lower a particular voltage and see what error you get. But even there, raising vcore covers for lack of other voltages in many cases (or so it seems) and so lowering vcore can still get you any of the three crashes.

Lowering input voltage, I think, can cause a lack of *any* other voltage. Thus lack of input voltage can give the most widespread results.

But maybe my biggest takeaway from this is that the results vary by chip.

The read you linked is very interesting, but I don't think it's necessarily that useful. p95 is too hot to be used at the level of overclock where this data becomes useful. I will say though that I can run p95 1344 at 1.34V at 4.7 ghz, but I can't get x264 to work without 1.36V. Yet 1344 is supposed to be the most stressful on vcore, from that article. Does that mean I need some other voltage, not vcore? Maybe I'll try the different sizes at 1.34V and see which one crashes fastest.

One thing I noticed is that if you want real honest to god stability, passing an entire Mersenne check will pretty much guarantee it. Some parts are incredibly stressful. It takes 10 days at 4.5 ghz and I found 4 new non-prime Mersennes. But I almost broke 80C at a few points on an overclock that would normally never reach 60...I can't run it at 4.7 or 4.8 ghz.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I think if you were to do a systemic approach you'd want to go the other direction. Lower a particular voltage and see what error you get. But even there, raising vcore covers for lack of other voltages in many cases (or so it seems) and so lowering vcore can still get you any of the three crashes.


The idea of the guide is to first get close to the correct vcore and then set your secondary voltages to your chips sweet spot. Not raise vcore to mask other issues, give it a try at a cooler lower multiplier.

All chips are different but with mine I used to see 101 / watchdog alot even if i increased vcore. So after using this guide and testing all the ffts except for 864 (because this will need more vcore to pass) helped me get a stable base with ram, cache, sa and vccio and when i needed more vcore i would get a 124 / whea bsod when testing eg. 864.

I am now game stable at 1.27vid before i needed 1.29-1.30vid @ 4700

EDIT just done a quick realbench x10 run and can go 1.26vid before i was lucky to get past with 1.30vid


----------



## ronaldoz

Thanks for all the great information. I will read it better, and research when I'm continue to test the overclock. LinX seems to be really hard, though I could run Prime V27.7 nicely (as far as I have tested, not for hours yet). And from 4,6 (1,19V) to 4,8 (1,31V), I had to raise Voltage +0,06. For 4,9Ghz I'm at 1,40V already, so maybe my CPU could not be really stable for this clock speed.

Though I could run 5,0Ghz and play games without errors. But stressing is different and I want stable overclock only. For example: I've test 8 hours without BSOD in Prime v26.6, but 10 mins of Handbrake (x264) gave me a BSOD. Raising 0,005 was enough to make it a stable OC.


----------



## jdorje

And what version of prime should be used with that? It talks about 27.9 and "the older version" but doesn't actually say a number it's been tested with.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> And what version of prime should be used with that? It talks about 27.9 and "the older version" but doesn't actually say a number it's been tested with.


v26.6 I assume.? That's the version I run, if/when I run p95.


----------



## ronaldoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> And what version of prime should be used with that? It talks about 27.9 and "the older version" but doesn't actually say a number it's been tested with.


Well, depends, but I test 4,9 @ Prime v27.7. But for 5,0 it's too hot. And then I'm using Prime v26.6.


----------



## jdorje

26.6 isn't even available from their download page. I googled it though and got a link (from mersenne.org). Is this fine to use?

Edit: and how long for each section? And it talkes about a "full custom run"; is there a way to automate that?

And, I removed the dust filter on the front of my h80 that was pretty dusty. Temps dropped 5.8C (water temp, should be pretty accurate).


----------



## ronaldoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 26.6 isn't even available from their download page. I googled it though and got a link (from mersenne.org). Is this fine to use?
> 
> Edit: and how long for each section? And it talkes about a "full custom run"; is there a way to automate that?
> 
> And, I removed the dust filter on the front of my h80 that was pretty dusty. Temps dropped 5.8C (water temp, should be pretty accurate).


For testing a overclock, Small FFT is good. Blend is testing RAM DDR3, but you could maybe use HCI Memtest better as far as I know.

Ah, you talk about a full custom run.


----------



## jdorje

Yeah, the custom run is explained on that guide page.

So what do I do if p95 26.6 never crashes even on absurdly low voltages on which x264 would crash within a minute?


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> And what version of prime should be used with that? It talks about 27.9 and "the older version" but doesn't actually say a number it's been tested with.


Use 27.9. Version 26.6 doesn't have avx extensions

Make sure you keep notes

*Test sequences:* Set to FFT's in place except for 800K
*1344K = Vcore* -> 15-30min min to start off
*448K = Vrin / Input* -> again test for 15min-30min
*512-576k = Cache / Uncore -.>* at least 30min, I found 576k the hardest

*672-720K = VTT* -> 30 min
*768K = Agent / IMC* -> 30 min

*800K = VDIMM / Timings* -> Test with max ram (16gb 14500mb, 8gb 6500mb) 30 - 60min.

Skip 864K and retest above again for 60 - 90min

Once your happy and no bsod with above tests

*864K = here play into all components* -> 60 - 90min (will need more vcore but bsod 124 should = vcore and 101 = input)

After this to be prime stable by this guide you need to run 4 - 4096 FFT run, I skipped this as small FFT's are hot and your cpu will need more input voltage. Its your choice to go further, but it was enough for me running 8hrs of the above to create a stable base.

Good luck


----------



## M3TAl

Are there any settings that need adjusting when going from 2 to 4 sticks of RAM? Been getting a lot of memory management BSOD's since going 4 sticks along with a few others every now and then. Haven't had time to run any memtest86 on them. Starting to think the sticks are bad as I never had an issue running only 2. Sticks are running XMP freq and timings with even a little extra voltage.

Getting tons of red screens of death playing Elder Scrolls Online (pretty much only game I'm playing these days) but GPU is stock and already tried bunch of different drivers. The BSOD's can happen when idle or in chrome browsing even if CPU is running 800 MHz (Power Saver plan).

Old stick vs new stick and some BSOD:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ronaldoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Use 27.9. Version 26.6 doesn't have avx extensions
> 
> Make sure you keep notes
> 
> *Test sequences:* Set to FFT's in place except for 800K
> *1344K = Vcore* -> 15-30min min to start off
> *448K = Vrin / Input* -> again test for 15min-30min
> *512-576k = Cache / Uncore -.>* at least 30min, I found 576k the hardest
> *672-720K = VTT* -> 30 min
> *768K = Agent / IMC* -> 30 min
> *800K = VDIMM / Timings* -> Test with max ram (16gb 14500mb, 8gb 6500mb) 30 - 60min.
> Skip 864K and retest above again for 60 - 90min
> Once your happy and no bsod with above tests
> *864K = here play into all components* -> 60 - 90min (will need more vcore but bsod 124 should = vcore and 101 = input)
> 
> After this to be prime stable by this guide you need to run 4 - 4096 FFT run, I skipped this as small FFT's are hot and your cpu will need more input voltage. Its your choice to go further, but it was enough for me running 8hrs of the above to create a stable base.
> 
> Good luck


This is awesome! I mean, if this works too, then I prefer this much more then just the all-in-one FFT's, and not know what is going on exactly. I will do this and also x264 Stability Test 2.0.6. This is also not hot, but very heavy stress testing.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Are there any settings that need adjusting when going from 2 to 4 sticks of RAM? Been getting a lot of memory management BSOD's since going 4 sticks along with a few others every now and then. Haven't had time to run any memtest86 on them. Starting to think the sticks are bad as I never had an issue running only 2. Sticks are running XMP freq and timings with even a little extra voltage.
> 
> Getting tons of red screens of death playing Elder Scrolls Online (pretty much only game I'm playing these days) but GPU is stock and already tried bunch of different drivers. The BSOD's can happen when idle or in chrome browsing even if CPU is running 800 MHz (Power Saver plan).
> 
> Old stick vs new stick and some BSOD:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


CR1 -> CR2
VCCSA++
DRAM Voltage may need to increase 1 or 2 notches


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> CR1 -> CR2
> VCCSA++
> DRAM Voltage may need to increase 1 or 2 notches


Command Rate 1 is a no go with 4 sticks? The DRAM voltage is currently 1.6V when stock is 1.5V. System agent was at 0.85V, raised it to 0.9V now.

Timings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jdorje

General observation, but I seem to crash a lot faster if I don't have any background tasks running. This is especially true in p95 which runs at minimal priority, but also applies to x264 - if I raise the priority then it'll crash a ton faster.

What I haven't decided is whether this is good or bad. I generally have those same background tasks running all the time, after all.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Command Rate 1 is a no go with 4 sticks? The DRAM voltage is currently 1.6V when stock is 1.5V. System agent was at 0.85V, raised it to 0.9V now.


Use RAMMon to check the timings of all sticks. If you bought your sticks separately and not as a set there might be some tertiary timings that are mismatched since manufactures sometimes change RAM chips between batches. Case in point, see attached image, tRFC, fourth row from the bottom, and there are other differences as well.



EDIT: quote


----------



## jdorje

I removed the front dust filter and panel from my s340, and cleared all dust from my h80i radiator. Temps had been creeping up, but with everything cleaned and filter and panel removed, water temp dropped about 10C (lol) allowing me to run the p95 stresses above at 47x.

Quadratic scaling should indicate 1.32-1.34V vid needed. I started from scratch on my overclock with 1.31V vid, 40x/1.06V uncore, 1.9V input, +0 sa/iod/ioa, and 1.5V dram. FWIW my x264-stable overclock uses 1.36V vid, and my gaming overclock uses 1.34V - but they have raised voltages on all the others.

1.31V crashed on 1344 in 3 minutes, unsuprisingly. 1.32V crashed in 27 minutes. 1.33V in 37 minutes. 1.34V crashed in 46 minutes, 1.35V in 16 minutes, and 1.36V in 5 minutes. Not too promising.

So at 1.34V I ran the full suite of FFT sizes. 448 crashed in 24 minutes, 512-576 crashed in 1 minute (actually the worker thread detected a hardware error - and on core 4, which I've never had a hardware error on before), 672-720 crashed in 8 minutes, 768 passed 30 minutes, and 800 crashed 3 times in 3 test in an average of 4 minutes. Not too promising, but uh, it indicates a lack of uncore and input and dram voltage.

I should have just pushed input voltage to the max. Actually that's what I'm going to do next. But anyway I pushed dram voltage to 1.54 - no change. And even though I've done an absurd amount of testing to know that 1.06V on 40x is sufficient uncore, I tried pushing that to 1.07V.

This crashed with DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION, bsod 133. Which I've never seen before (all other bsod's above have been CLOCK or MACHINE). Which is really disturbing. What on earth is DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION? The internet has nothing promising to say.

Pretty disheartening overall.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I removed the front dust filter and panel from my s340, and cleared all dust from my h80i radiator. Temps had been creeping up, but with everything cleaned and filter and panel removed, water temp dropped about 10C (lol) allowing me to run the p95 stresses above at 47x.
> 
> Quadratic scaling should indicate 1.32-1.34V vid needed. I started from scratch on my overclock with 1.31V vid, 40x/1.06V uncore, 1.9V input, +0 sa/iod/ioa, and 1.5V dram. FWIW my x264-stable overclock uses 1.36V vid, and my gaming overclock uses 1.34V - but they have raised voltages on all the others.
> 
> 1.31V crashed on 1344 in 3 minutes, unsuprisingly. 1.32V crashed in 27 minutes. 1.33V in 37 minutes. 1.34V crashed in 46 minutes, 1.35V in 16 minutes, and 1.36V in 5 minutes. Not too promising.
> 
> So at 1.34V I ran the full suite of FFT sizes. 448 crashed in 24 minutes, 512-576 crashed in 1 minute (actually the worker thread detected a hardware error - and on core 4, which I've never had a hardware error on before), 672-720 crashed in 8 minutes, 768 passed 30 minutes, and 800 crashed 3 times in 3 test in an average of 4 minutes. Not too promising, but uh, it indicates a lack of uncore and input and dram voltage.
> 
> I should have just pushed input voltage to the max. Actually that's what I'm going to do next. But anyway I pushed dram voltage to 1.54 - no change. And even though I've done an absurd amount of testing to know that 1.06V on 40x is sufficient uncore, I tried pushing that to 1.07V.
> 
> This crashed with DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION, bsod 133. Which I've never seen before (all other bsod's above have been CLOCK or MACHINE). Which is really disturbing. What on earth is DPC_WATCHDOG_VIOLATION? The internet has nothing promising to say.
> 
> Pretty disheartening overall.


Ok its going to take some time to make it all come together but can you see now that higher vcore doesn't compensate for secondary voltages being incorrect?

To start off by crashing so quickly in 512-576 your cache voltage is wrong, if your freezing up increase the cache voltage you need to be able to pass 15-30min (go also in .005 steps)

Then go back and test your input voltage 1.9-2.05 and llc level between 50-75% @ vcore 1.335 +/- . 003, you may even be able to drop it more later.

I have never seen all those bsod codes before but machine check is normally memory or cache combined

Don't be disheartened, never said this was easy. This is why most give up on Prime


----------



## ronaldoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Command Rate 1 is a no go with 4 sticks? The DRAM voltage is currently 1.6V when stock is 1.5V. System agent was at 0.85V, raised it to 0.9V now.
> 
> Timings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I clocked 1866Mhz 10-11-10-31-2T to 2400Mhz 11-13-12-31-1T, and it's stable. I mean, I've run HCI Memtest a long time, and also not having any blue screens yet, but I will get on 2T when having a error or blue screen. Having 4 stic
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Use RAMMon to check the timings of all sticks. If you bought your sticks separately and not as a set there might be some tertiary timings that are mismatched since manufactures sometimes change RAM chips between batches. Case in point, see attached image, tRFC, fourth row from the bottom, and there are other differences as well.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: quote


Are those stastistics valid? Because people are doing long stress test to check if the memory is stable.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldoz*
> 
> Are those stastistics valid? Because people are doing long stress test to check if the memory is stable.


What do you mean? It's SPD data, what manufacturer specified their product to run at. Some timings may differ between batches.


----------



## jdorje

Except my cache voltage isn't wrong.

I'm going to take another go at it using p95 26.6, like the original guide said. This one is actually more promising. 1344 passed at 1.33V for near an hour, but 448 (input voltage) froze up quickly. Raising input voltage 1.95->2.00 caused it to freeze up less quickly. Trying 2.05V now.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Except my cache voltage isn't wrong.
> 
> I'm going to take another go at it using p95 26.6, like the original guide said. This one is actually more promising. 1344 passed at 1.33V for near an hour, but 448 (input voltage) froze up quickly. Raising input voltage 1.95->2.00 caused it to freeze up less quickly. Trying 2.05V now.


As in the guide

Quote:


> However, ambitious overclockers have been arguing for a long time on which version should be used. Version 27.9 makes use of the AVX2 instruction set extension, meaning that Windows 7 users will need service pack 1 installed, the developers have implemented additional FMA3 instructions as of version 5.28


5:28 is a typo he means 28.5 which uses FMA3. 26.6 is easy to run

If your cache voltage was or close to correct you would easily run longer than a 1 min in 512-576.

Do as you will, I'm only trying to help


----------



## jdorje

Your help and ideas are appreciated.

The haswell e guide that suggests using these also suggests 26.6. Yeah it doesn't have avx2. It's 5-10c cooler which is a plus. And it takes less vcore.

But I don't see how correlation between fft size and voltage category that would hold in 26.6 should also hold in 27 or 28. It's completely different code.

And the voltage correlation does seem to hold in 26.6 while it didn't in 27.9. Maybe all my voltages were too low so I wasn't finding good correlation; I dunno. Once I finish this 26 run I'll try again in 27.9.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Our community's opinion on the subject is divided, too. It's just a matter of taste. But rest assured that, at present, there is no imminent need to get stable FMA3 tests on the chips. Unlike many other testing tools, Prime95 has a big advantage: you can selectively explore all important and secondary voltages.
> 
> For our tests we opted for the older version because we have a longer experience with it.


Honestly i have never seen mention of using 26.6 in the guide, the debate between overclockers using 28.5 over 27.9 is the point he is making as FMA3 requires even more voltage over AVX2.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Honestly i have never seen mention of using 26.6 in the guide, the debate between overclockers using 28.5 over 27.9 is the point he is making as FMA3 requires even more voltage over AVX2.


Ha. The only versions he mentions are 27.9 and "the older version". I guess I missed the 5.28 thing.


----------



## stoker

Yes older version 27.9.

28.5 was released May 2014

Haswell-E August 2014



Get testing


----------



## GeneO

You should use the latest, 28.7


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> You should use the latest, 28.7


Why?

28.7 is barely hotter than 27.9, at least on most fft sizes. But even a few degrees could matter here.

Is 28.7 supposed to have the same correlation between fft size and voltage? I still don't see how that's possible for completely different code.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Why?
> 
> 28.7 is barely hotter than 27.9, at least on most fft sizes. But even a few degrees could matter here.
> 
> Is 28.7 supposed to have the same correlation between fft size and voltage? I still don't see how that's possible for completely different code.


Because of bug fixes.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Because of bug fixes.


You're comparing 287 to 279? Or to 285?

I've got 4.7 ghz p95-266-stable now. Vcore is crazy low. Wonder how this performs under x264 or simple everyday use (of which gta v is the hardest on stability)?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> You're comparing 287 to 279? Or to 285?
> 
> I've got 4.7 ghz p95-266-stable now. Vcore is crazy low. Wonder how this performs under x264 or simple everyday use (of which gta v is the hardest on stability)?


28,5


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I've got 4.7 ghz p95-266-stable now. Vcore is crazy low. Wonder how this performs under x264 or simple everyday use (of which gta v is the hardest on stability)?


Get ready for a bsod with any avx based program

You can use 28.5 - 28.7 Prime95, Code may be updated but FFT sizes still the same...

I would recommend creating a local.txt file if not already in prime directory and add CpuSupportsFMA3=0


----------



## jdorje

27.9 passed 30 minutes of 1344 at the same low vcore. I also passed 2 loops of x264 earlier, which I found improbable.

But it's not like my settings here are much different than I had before. Input voltage is maybe more dialed in. Uncore voltage is lower than what I was using most of the time. ram and IO voltages are...stock.

I think I'm just more stable because it's an 18C day and I have the front of my case removed to give better cooling? 27.9 1344-1344 at 47x 1.33V is 59C average, 65C max. Pretty sure it's 10C colder than I crashed very quickly with on the same test at 1.36V with "basically" the same settings.

Or maybe it's just waiting until I finish this post to crash.


----------



## stoker

Thats good, keep going with testing the next set of FFT's


----------



## jdorje

Something seems wrong though. P95 27.9 is only drawing like 120W. Which actually seems low for what my temps (~60C) are. Hmmm.

Maybe I should redownload it? Is there anything persistent it stores? Could I have accidentally disabled avx2? I didn't edit any files to do so on purpose.

The x264 loop I passed, one of them was 3.5x fps. Which is certainly not underperforming.


----------



## stoker

No it doesn't store any settings outside its folder


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of the guide is to first get close to the correct vcore and then set your secondary voltages to your chips sweet spot. Not raise vcore to mask other issues, give it a try at a cooler lower multiplier.
> All chips are different but with mine I used to see 101 / watchdog alot even if i increased vcore. So after using this guide and testing all the ffts except for 864 (because this will need more vcore to pass) helped me get a stable base with ram, cache, sa and vccio and when i needed more vcore i would get a 124 / whea bsod when testing eg. 864.
> 
> I am now game stable at 1.27vid before i needed 1.29-1.30vid @ 4700
> 
> EDIT just done a quick realbench x10 run and can go 1.26vid before i was lucky to get past with 1.30vid


Hey, if may jump really quick, I notice the Core #3 temp is lower than the rest by ~12c atm but max wise it stays in the <10c range compared to the rest of the cores. I understand this to be due to the orientation of the cores in relation to the iGPU. You and the community comfy with that? Just check because I have a similar situation. Thanks


----------



## Techbyte

Hello,
I know I am definitely late to the party, but I am about to join the club! lol

I am trying to determine the stock VID on my 4690K before I fill out the form. I just want to make sure that I am doing this / figuring this properly. (I am somewhat new to overclocking in general)

I went into my BIOS and defaulted. I then disabled all of the power saving features. (C States, EIST, Thermal Monitoring)

I have CPU Z, Core Temp, and HWINFO all currently open. HWINFO is showing 1.0759v, CPUZ is showing 1.076v, and Core Temp is showing 1.0761v. My BIOS has a "PC Health" tab. This shows all of my current voltages, clock speeds, fan rpms, etc. When I boot into BIOS after defaulting and disabling the power saving features, it is showing my current VID as 1.07.

So is it safe to say my 4690K has a stock VID of 1.07?

EDIT:
I double checked my BIOS and restarted a couple times. My BIOS, HWINFO, CPUZ, and Core Temp are all showing the same figures. It seems 1.0759 / 1.076 is the norm. So I guess my VID is 1.076v correct?


----------



## Ljanmi

OK, I am so stable with my [email protected],7GHz(1,32V) everytnihg else is set default. I dont feel that I should increase my voltage as this is high enough. I am happy with this clock.

Memory 2x8GB HyperX [email protected](CR1 CL10-12-12-15, 1,72V). Should I play with my CPU cash, Ring Ratio, Uncore - call it what u like since it is left on auto as everything else and is there anything else that could improve overall performance?


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Hey, if may jump really quick, I notice the Core #3 temp is lower than the rest by ~12c atm but max wise it stays in the <10c range compared to the rest of the cores. I understand this to be due to the orientation of the cores in relation to the iGPU. You and the community comfy with that? Just check because I have a similar situation. Thanks


Yes its normal, has always been 7-10C different to the rest even after delidding. I also have iGPU disabled


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> OK, I am so stable with my [email protected],7GHz(1,32V) everytnihg else is set default. I dont feel that I should increase my voltage as this is high enough. I am happy with this clock.
> 
> Memory 2x8GB HyperX [email protected](CR1 CL10-12-12-15, 1,72V). Should I play with my CPU cash, Ring Ratio, Uncore - call it what u like since it is left on auto as everything else and is there anything else that could improve overall performance?


No need to increase vcore if your stable, btw nice ram.

If you want to play with cache you may be able to reduce vcore abit, aim for 4.3 - 4.4GHz cache


----------



## Ljanmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> No need to increase vcore if your stable, btw nice ram.
> If you want to play with cache you may be able to reduce vcore abit, aim for 4.3 - 4.4GHz cache


I tried lowering Ring Ratio from default(3900) to 3000 and raised Ring Ratio Voltage to max 1,2V just to see if that would help me lower my Vcore to lets say 1,3V from 1,32V but guess what - it didnt help a jack!


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ljanmi*
> 
> I tried lowering Ring Ratio from default(3900) to 3000 and raised Ring Ratio Voltage to max 1,2V just to see if that would help me lower my Vcore to lets say 1,3V from 1,32V but guess what - it didnt help a jack!


The idea is to overclock your cache too. Try for 4.3-4.4GHz


----------



## Ljanmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> The idea is to overclock your cache too. Try for 4.3-4.4GHz


I do understand, but lowering CPU cash memory and powering up memory cash voltage should give me some room for lowering Vcore. Raising CPU cash memory(Ring Ratio, Uncore) will cause potential instability and need for more Vcore, I mean the closer I am to 1:1 the more Vcore I need and more CPU memory cash voltage as well. Am I right or not?


----------



## stoker

1 to 1 is unnecessary aim for 300mhz below core, all chips are different but i was able to lower my VID .03









LOL doesn't seem worth it but the stability is

EDIT Typo (.03) not (.003)


----------



## Ljanmi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> 1 to 1 is unnecessary aim for 300mhz below core, all chips are different but i was able to lower my VID .03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL doesn't seem worth it but the stability is
> 
> EDIT Typo (.03) not (.003)


Are you implying that if I bring CPU cash memory(Ring Ratio, Uncore) closer to 1:1(example - 300mhz below core) I will probably need less Vcore for my OC. Example - I left CPU cash memory(Ring Ratio, Uncore) default on my 4690k and that is 3900MHz, pumped up my Vcore to 1,32V and OC my CPU to 4700MHz. If I bring CPU cash memory(Ring Ratio, Uncore) to let's just say for example 4400MHz I will probably need less Vcore for the same clock like Vcore 1,30V instead od 1,32V?


----------



## jdorje

So I tried the prime95 trick.


I started from a base point whose voltages I knew to be too low: 47x, 1.31V, 40x, 1.06V, 1.95V input, +0 IOD/IOA/SA, 1.5V ram.
Running p95 26.6 at 1344-1344 crashed in 8 minutes so I bumped voltage to 1.32.
Running p95 26.6 at 1344-1344 crashed in 37 minutes so I bumped voltage to 1.33.
Running p95 26.6 at 448-448 crashed in 9 minutes so I bumped input to 2.0V.
Running p95 26.6 at 448-448 crashed in 15 minutes so I bumped input to 2.05V.
Running p95 26.6 512-576 crashed in 8 minutes so I bumped uncore to 1.07V.
Running p95 26.6 512-576 crashed in 23 minutes so I bumped uncore to 1.08V.
At this point all the p95 26.6 tests passed 30+ minutes.
p95 27.9 1344-1344 crashed in 92 minutes so I bumped vid to 1.335V.
At this point all the p95 27.9 tests passed 60+ minutes (and 3 hours on the 1344-1344, aka core voltage test).
So overall the test methodology was really effective. I made use of 26.6 even though it lacked some of the FFT sizes, then moved to 27.9 which only required .005V higher vid. But, x264 still crashed after about 1.5 hours. Raising core voltage was the obvious answer but doing that caused it to crash in 10 minutes, which seems problematic.


----------



## mistralblue

Afternoon all,

I wonder if I could pick the brains of any experienced overclockers out there to see if I am doing any good with my new 4790K chip and if it is possible to get it to 5GHZ in a sensible fashion? System spec is in my sig at the bottom...

Currently got it stable with all cores Fixed 4.9GHZ @ 1.29V with C-state on and max temp (spikes) around 70-75C at 100% load - NB my definition of stable = it will boot into W10, pass POV Ray ALL CPU benchmark, carry out CINEBENCH CPU test without hanging and run AIDA64 Stress Test for 10 mins without hanging, I have yet to get any BSOD in normal use and I am not interested in leaving it for hours at 100%, I'm not doing folding - I only use the computer for desktop work and gaming, although I have HTC Vive arriving soon, which may up the CPU workload a bit...

So, on to my question - I managed to get it to 5GHZ @ 1.4V with max temps (spikes) around 80-85c but 1.4V is higher than I am really comfortable with for 24/7 use, even with C-state (reduced idle voltage) on, as it will go to 100%/max voltage whenever this is demanded as it is a FIXED o/c (EIST off) to give increased stability...

I've read lots of online guides (including this Forum's excellent HASWELL OVERCLOCKING thread - from what I can determine 4.9GHZ may be the chip's natural limit (which is pretty good at 1.29V I think? Vietnam chip...) as it requires a big voltage jump to get it stable at 1.4V (that said it will boot into W10 at 1.3V 5GHZ, but not pass CINEBENCH).

*My question - is 4.9GHZ my limit, in which case are my O/C bios settings all sensible OR can I tweak any settings (eg BCLCK/VCCIN or other stuff) to make it over the 5GHZ line without upping the VCore voltage?). My memory is Corsair Vengeance Pro, XMP'd to 2133MHZ at AUTO voltages. Cooler is a Corsair H110iGT with GELID TIM applied*

Any/all help appreciated!









*My Rig*



*O/C Settings page (top half)*



*O/C Settings page (bottom half)*



*CPU Features page*



*CINEBENCH/CPUID/CORE TEMP RESULTS*



Thanks!


----------



## jdorje

Almost certainly you want your aio on front intake, not top exhaust.

How much voltage did you need for 4.8?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistralblue*
> 
> Afternoon all,
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome!

Please, download and use the latest version of HWiNFO64 as your monitoring tool. Get even the beta one.

When it comes to your settings I do not own / use an MSI motherboard. However, my ASRock Z97 OC Formula, one of the Z97 mobos I mostly use, does have some similar settings as some of those I've seen in your BIOS. IF you are interested I can tell you / show you how I have them set, in my system.


----------



## jdorje

Experimenting with dropping IO/SA/dram voltages now.

With IOD and IOA both at -0.15V, I crashed. Bumping them to -0.125V fixed this. I'm pretty sure they don't need to be tied together, but I'm too lazy to do otherwise right now.

SA voltage at -0.15V still seems stable.

Dram wouldn't boot at 1.44V. At 1.46V it worked fine, passing memtest+ and 27.9 800-800 for a while. But it occasionally failed to boot, which I've noticed with slightly undervolted ram before. Got it at 1.48V now.

Will any of this let me drop core or input voltage? Time will tell.

One other thing. I've been working on an hwinfo client for android, which is now finally fully workable. https://github.com/jasondorjeshort/hwinfo-android. Download the APK directly to your android and follow the instructions on that page.


----------



## mistralblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Almost certainly you want your aio on front intake, not top exhaust.
> 
> How much voltage did you need for 4.8?


Interesting point, I've just read elsewhere this may nudge the temps down a few degrees due to drawing cooler air from outside/vs case air... only question is, will it reach (will give it a go though!). Can't remember voltage for 4.8 I'm afraid, I reckon it was probably at least 1.25V though...

Top exhaust mount is a viable alternative though, maintains case airflow and avoids heating the internals of the case (my fans are exhausting/pushing out through the top) - which is how they have it 



 (Corsair''s own video)


----------



## jdorje

It depends on your case. On my s340 if the gpu is going full blast cpu temps will rise 15C on exhaust. The cpu makes less heat but has a smaller cooling window so rising ambient is a problem.

However much voltage you needed for 4.8->4.9, you'll need slightly more for 4.9->5.0.


----------



## mistralblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> However much voltage you needed for 4.8->4.9, you'll need slightly more for 4.9->5.0.


From testing, my 4790K is not stable at 5GHZ with anything less than 1.4V, which is why I think I have hit the upper limit of my processor at 4.9GHZ and 1.29V - AFAIK the 'ceiling' is shown by a small increase in speed requiring a large increase in voltage and I'm not comfortable with 1.4V for 24/7 use ... I was wondering if there was another way to get past 4.9GHZ by playing with other options like VCCIN/UNCORE/BCLK etc to get that final 0.1GHZ at the max limit I am happy with of 1.3VCore


----------



## jdorje

Yes, it's likely that higher vcore is compensating for lack or excess of another voltage. Input would be most likely.


----------



## fyzzz

Maybe a little of topic, but this motherboard driver or whatever it is, is driving me crazy. I built this computer well over a year ago and never had this issue before, until recently. I'm getting this error several times a day and it is always the same: The driver \Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device ACPI\PNP0A0A\2&daba3ff&2. I get no bsod or something like that, just a freeze and then the only thing i can do is press the restart button. I've tried updating the driver for the AMDA00 interface, without succes.


----------



## Techbyte

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to the club and know I am definitely late to the party. I recently built a new PC and I ended up going Haswell Refresh over Skylake because at the time I already had an i5 4690T in my possession. Well, long story short I realized my odd Q87 chipset iTX motherboard supported overclocking so I ended up trading my 4690T for a brand new 4690K. So here I am.

So far I have done pretty well considering my odd ball motherboard. My BIOS settings has voltage caps of: VRIN - 1.9v / VCORE - 1.2v / RING - 1.149v. When setting them to AUTO they will still not go above these caps and just fluctuate unlike when I set them manually. Obviously I can't complain, considering I always thought overclocking Intel "required" a Z series motherboard. (Yes, X99 too)

With my voltage caps I am stable at 4.5ghz. I was able to post / boot into Windows at 4.6ghz but BSOD before I could even validate. This gives me hope!

Anyone have any tips for me pulling 4.6? The only other voltage options I have in BIOS other than VRIN, VCORE, RING are System Agent, Analog I/O, and Digital I/O. If I remember right, I can only +/- .100 on them though. (I also have iGPU voltage settings but iGPU is disabled anyways)

My current settings are:

BCLK: 100
Multiplier: x45
Uncore: x42

VRIN: 1.9v
VCORE: 1.2v
RING: 1.149v
SYS AGENT: AUTO
ANALOG I/O: AUTO
DIGITAL I/O: AUTO

I have 2 x 8GB DDR3L 1600 DIMMS that are set at 1.35v.

All power saving features are disabled. (C States, EIST, etc)

Also, pretty sure I am the only one in the club overclocking Devils Canyon on a Non Z87 / Z97 board.


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Maybe a little of topic, but this motherboard driver or whatever it is, is driving me crazy. I built this computer well over a year ago and never had this issue before, until recently. I'm getting this error several times a day and it is always the same: The driver \Driver\WUDFRd failed to load for the device ACPI\PNP0A0A\2&daba3ff&2. I get no bsod or something like that, just a freeze and then the only thing i can do is press the restart button. I've tried updating the driver for the AMDA00 interface, without succes.


That sucks. What exactly is this driver for? Sounds like such an odd issue. When did it start? Anything you remember doing right before hand?


----------



## GeneO

This is the Asus driver for communicating with the motherboard for Asus utilities. You could try disabling the device in manage > computer > system devices.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> This is the Asus driver for communicating with the motherboard for Asus utilities. You could try disabling the device in manage > computer > system devices.


I tried uninstalling/ deleting it before, but it always came back. But now that i uninstalled and deleted the driver software, it remains gone even after a reboot. I hope this solves the problem. I find it weird however that i have never encountered this problem before.


----------



## stoker

Passed over an hour on 864K yesterday @ 1.291VID

Moving into autumn, the morning cool certainly helps



Dropped to 1.279VID and passed Realbench 2 hours


----------



## ronaldoz

I've been testing with Linx 0.6.5 @ 4,8Mhz with my 4790K. It's getting pretty hot tho (max 87C). I did a 1 hour run, 207 Gflops max. It did 12 loops.


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldoz*
> 
> I've been testing with Linx 0.6.5 @ 4,8Mhz with my 4790K. It's getting pretty hot tho (max 87C). I did a 1 hour run, 207 Gflops max. It did 12 loops.


Hey bud, do you have a link to where I can download LinX?

I've been Googling for it, and only get sites that alerts my AV that the file is dangerous when I try to open it, then it deletes it from my machine...

Once I got ransomeware with a download! My spyware caught it and got rid of it...


----------



## ronaldoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Hey bud, do you have a link to where I can download LinX?
> 
> I've been Googling for it, and only get sites that alerts my AV that the file is dangerous when I try to open it, then it deletes it from my machine...
> 
> Once I got ransomeware with a download! My spyware caught it and got rid of it...


Sure, this one I just zipped. You only have to unzip it.









http://www.filedropper.com/linx065


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldoz*
> 
> I've been testing with Linx 0.6.5 @ 4,8Mhz with my 4790K. It's getting pretty hot tho (max 87C). I did a 1 hour run, 207 Gflops max. It did 12 loops.


Looking good there ronaldoz


----------



## jdorje

I took the prime95 methodology from the other page way too far. Tried dropping my voltages as far as possible with 26.6, then worked my way back up to what was needed to pass both 26.6 and 28.7. Then went back and tried to drop each voltage again. I think the methodology is really fully intended for 27.9, since 266 and 287 each don't have some of the fft sizes. So yeah, I used all three. Just ignored 28.5 as suggested.

Found some strange things. Dropping the IO voltage (don't know which one) too far can cause the screen to just go black (computer is still running fine though). Stress testing IO and SA voltages is a lot more work than other voltages. And I didn't see a large difference in the different prime versions - 26.6 took about .01V less vcore, but the other voltages are the same. Temperatures were a little hotter on the newer versions, but nothing drastic. None of these FFT sizes are really that hot.

Stress testing the core is best when nothing else is running, but in other voltages that isn't necessarily the case. SA testing seems to be made more stressful with some disk access going on, and IO testing definitely insta-fails faster (the black screen) with video usage.

Raising SA voltage I think requires more vcore. Higher ram voltage->higher SA voltage->more vcore needed. At least to a point. MACHINE bsod might be caused by lack of SA voltage OR lack of core voltage if the SA is high.

So far I've done no tests where I separated IOD and IOA. I think these voltages are actually very different (IOA is like .5V while IOD is .1V?) so they should have very different values. But it seems too much work to test. In general, stress testing IO and SA voltages doesn't work as well with the p95 system I think.

Which brings me to...how shocking it is how far I was able to lower dram and SA voltages. My ram is XMP at 1600/9 and 1.5V. Previously I'd had it overclocked to 2400/11 and might do so again, but for this I just let it at stock. I think SA voltage and dram voltage had to be lowered together; with one too high the other has to be raised also. I think the gigabyte stock SA voltage is 1V, but my board sadly has no readout for that.

Dropping the tertiary voltages has let me lower input voltage .1V. The p95 ffts for input and uncore voltage seem really accurate and usually crash within ~10 minutes if the voltage is lacking by .01V (uncore) or <.05V (input). Coincidentally the amount of uncore voltage I need at 47x is higher than at 45x; I might hypothesize an extra .01V uncore per 100 mhz of core.

Current settings: 47x core/1.335V VID, 1.95V input, 40x uncore/1.08V, 1.34V dram, -0.19V SA, -0.11V IOD/IOA.

It's passed every p95 test I've thrown at it, but still isn't x264 stable for some reason. And raising almost any voltages seems to make it less stable. I can't be sure but I feel like the lower secondary voltages - at least in this insane quantity - has lowered core temps. I rarely break 70C now even in 28.7. Running 26.6 672k now and my average core temps are 59/61/59/56. Crazy.

Might edit this later on if I get new data.


----------



## stoker

You really should be using 27.9 as this and X264 use AVX instructions.

Prime 26.6 is not enough for haswell to be stable


----------



## jdorje

I've been using mostly 28.7. Avx2 requires higher vcore but doesn't seem any different for the other voltages.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> I found this post awhile ago, very informative. Thanks to opt33
> Original Post, to view the screenshots in larger size
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/12160#post_23334708


----------



## jdorje

Interesting. His p95 tests are with really old versions and look like blend though. You can't do blend with avx2 if you want to live/have a life. And passing blend for X time period doesn't mean anything because success is dependent on what fft sizes you get.

It takes me .01V more vcore to pass 1+ hours of 1344 under 27.9/28.7 than under 26.6. That's 1.325V->1.335V. P95 is heavy on vcore.

But it's less heavy on other voltages. Or something. Like I said my current stats are stable for p95 but will fail within a few loops of x264. I haven't done detailed tests to see what voltage might be lacking, but raising all voltages ~.02V made it worse. Raising just vcore made it worse. So I dunno. x264 is really stressful.


----------



## stoker

The post was just for example, so if your vcore is right something needs else needs tweaking because X264 should be easier to pass than Prime. Have you tried running 8 thread test?


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldoz*
> 
> Sure, this one I just zipped. You only have to unzip it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/linx065


Thanks much!









+ Rep


----------



## jdorje

672-720 is listed as stressing iod/ioa, but seems more stressful on sa. Not sure how to stress io voltages.

Yeah it must be something other than vcore. I'm still wrangling with sa and io though.


----------



## chartiet

@jdorje Look here, it may start to explain some of your questions regarding RAM and I/O voltages like BSOD's and relations to. No sense in me trying to re-type, etc.

For example: "VCCSA doesnt relate to BSOD's, just stabilizes I/Oa, I/Od. Adjust I/Od to fix BSOD's"....etc.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/10020#post_22997249

And then to refine ram and voltages;

http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/10030#post_22997379


----------



## jdorje

I have a reproducible bsod, it's like 75% clock 25% machine. But it occurs in slow motion. Disk access fails a minute in advance - my logging software continues to create files, but they are emptied, for roughly a minute. What does it mean?

I've tried raising almost every voltage, with no effect on this crash. It occurs in p95 28.7 672-720, which is supposed to be VTT voltages, which they say is IO voltage. But I'm pretty sure that correlation claim is garbage. The crash happens faster if I am using the internet (I started some torrents to trigger it faster, lol).


----------



## ronaldoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I have a reproducible bsod, it's like 75% clock 25% machine. But it occurs in slow motion. Disk access fails a minute in advance - my logging software continues to create files, but they are emptied, for roughly a minute. What does it mean?
> 
> I've tried raising almost every voltage, with no effect on this crash. It occurs in p95 28.7 672-720, which is supposed to be VTT voltages, which they say is IO voltage. But I'm pretty sure that correlation claim is garbage. The crash happens faster if I am using the internet (I started some torrents to trigger it faster, lol).


What clocks are you on? I think if you keep having BSOD's, your CPU can't work on those speeds.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I have a reproducible bsod, it's like 75% clock 25% machine. But it occurs in slow motion. Disk access fails a minute in advance - my logging software continues to create files, but they are emptied, for roughly a minute. What does it mean?
> 
> I've tried raising almost every voltage, with no effect on this crash. It occurs in p95 28.7 672-720, which is supposed to be VTT voltages, which they say is IO voltage. But I'm pretty sure that correlation claim is garbage. The crash happens faster if I am using the internet (I started some torrents to trigger it faster, lol).


Slow motion seems like something is overheating but not very fast.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ronaldoz*
> 
> I've been testing with Linx 0.6.5 @ 4,8Mhz with my 4790K. It's getting pretty hot tho (max 87C). I did a 1 hour run, 207 Gflops max. It did 12 loops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good there ronaldoz
Click to expand...

Here's my first linx 0.6.5 (short run) on avx 2 at 4.8GHz @1.260v voltage override (coming from a 3770K @4.8GHz), 213.8 Gflops max:



I'll come back with some more "proofs" of ownership in order to literally join the club
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ronaldoz*
> 
> I've been testing with Linx 0.6.5 @ 4,8Mhz with my 4790K. It's getting pretty hot tho (max 87C). I did a 1 hour run, 207 Gflops max. It did 12 loops.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bud, do you have a link to where I can download LinX?
> 
> I've been Googling for it, and only get sites that alerts my AV that the file is dangerous when I try to open it, then it deletes it from my machine...
> 
> Once I got ransomeware with a download! My spyware caught it and got rid of it...
Click to expand...

You can find most of them (latest versions included) and not only linx here:

http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html

PS:
One quick question guys:
I've recently found out that the real vcore, generated by the CPU's FIVR is somehow "tricky" for a monitoring utility to correctly display and that the both cpuz and aida64 are showing the (vid type) override voltage (in my case of a Z87 OC Formula the hwinfo64 is revealing the vcore under the voice VIN6).
And so wanted to ask, is it possible that this FIVR not only never vdops but it even gradually increase that high the vcore up to 1.296v (linx 065), 1.288v (prime95 v27.9) or 1.280 on a simple 3DMark, most of the times remaining at 1.272v and only rarely idling at 1.264v all from the same 1.260v "vcore" (cpuz like) or bios override?
I'm using constant vcore, no savings and the LLC1 (maximum on the AsRock mo-bo's).


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Here's my first linx 0.6.5 (short run) on avx 2 at 4.8GHz @1.260v voltage override (coming from a 3770K @4.8GHz), 213.8 Gflops max:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll come back with some more "proofs" of ownership in order to literally join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You can find most of them (latest versions included) and not only linx here:
> 
> *http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html


Thanks for the link!









+ Rep


----------



## Gwennifer

Is there an overclocking guide for the Z99 Extreme4 board? I wanted to turn down the voltages and stuff for longevity. :U


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> One quick question guys:
> I've recently found out that the real vcore, generated by the CPU's FIVR is somehow "tricky" for a monitoring utility to correctly display and that the both cpuz and aida64 are showing the (vid type) override voltage (in my case of a Z87 OC Formula the hwinfo64 is revealing the vcore under the voice VIN6).
> And so wanted to ask, is it possible that this FIVR not only never vdops but it even gradually increase that high the vcore up to 1.296v (linx 065), 1.288v (prime95 v27.9) or 1.280 on a simple 3DMark, most of the times remaining at 1.272v and only rarely idling at 1.264v all from the same 1.260v "vcore" (cpuz like) or bios override?
> I'm using constant vcore, no savings and the LLC1 (maximum on the AsRock mo-bo's).


Yes your correct Vin6 is vcore on your board. Its normal for it to increase depending on the load even if manual voltage is selected, if LLC was set to 5 it would still increase when running Prime, LinX.

LLC on haswell is only for input to the FIVR


----------



## Offender_Mullet

Picked up a 4790k from my local Micro Center store earlier today. Batch # X536A965



Haven't messed around with the bios settings at all yet. Just booted up and ran cpu-z. I doubt that's the real voltage (or is this normal? I'm coming off various AMD rigs for the past couple years so i'm not use to seeing a low vcore lol).


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offender_Mullet*
> 
> Picked up a 4790k from my local Micro Center store earlier today. Batch # X536A965
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't messed around with the bios settings at all yet. Just booted up and ran cpu-z. I doubt that's the real voltage (or is this normal? I'm coming off various AMD rigs for the past couple years so i'm not use to seeing a low vcore lol).


I have one of the X series, pretty good. 4.7 GHz @ 1.24V.

Later versions of CPU-Z don't report the correct core voltage for these chips. You have to go back a number of versions to find one that does (I forget which version, but back far enough that the validation part of CPU-Z doesn't work).


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> One quick question guys:
> 
> I've recently found out that the real vcore, generated by the CPU's FIVR is somehow "tricky" for a monitoring utility to correctly display and that the both cpuz and aida64 are showing the (vid type) override voltage (in my case of a Z87 OC Formula the hwinfo64 is revealing the vcore under the voice VIN6).
> 
> And so wanted to ask, is it possible that this FIVR not only never vdops but it even gradually increase that high the vcore up to 1.296v (linx 065), 1.288v (prime95 v27.9) or 1.280 on a simple 3DMark, most of the times remaining at 1.272v and only rarely idling at 1.264v all from the same 1.260v "vcore" (cpuz like) or bios override?
> 
> I'm using constant vcore, no savings and the LLC1 (maximum on the AsRock mo-bo's).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes your correct Vin6 is vcore on your board. Its normal for it to increase depending on the load even if manual voltage is selected, if LLC was set to 5 it would still increase when running Prime, LinX.
> LLC on haswell is only for input to the FIVR
Click to expand...

Thanks!
+ Rep


----------



## arrow0309

So, I think I can join the club









http://valid.x86.fr/jlfy60

http://valid.x86.fr/jlfy60



The rest of the system











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## vertical2

Nice. Very clean looking build!
?


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Thanks!
> + Rep


No worries and thanks too.

Nice setup you got there


----------



## benjamen50

I have a question. Is there any disadvantages or advantages from using a Haswell-Refresh CPU on Z87 and Haswell CPU on Z97?


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I have a question. Is there any disadvantages or advantages from using a Haswell-Refresh CPU on Z87 and Haswell CPU on Z97?


The only disadvantage would be using a z87 with an old bios with a 4690 or 4790 that has no usb update feature. As you would have needed a supported cpu to update, bar that they are almost identical bar M2 support for z97.

Some z87 premium overclock boards were better though than the newer z97's.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I have a question. Is there any disadvantages or advantages from using a Haswell-Refresh CPU on Z87 and Haswell CPU on Z97?


No, the only real reason to go z97 is for the gimped M.2 which doesn't make sense if you have something fast like the M.2 950 PRO for example. I have been running a 4790k and 4690k on Z87 boards (Hero and Gene respectively) without a single problem, both at 4.7GHz, with 1.296vcore under load.


----------



## GeneO

Z87 here with 4.7 @ 1.24V 24x7. You can mod the BIOS so it can boot from an M.2.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

On-board sound drivers would be my only interpretation of a disadvantage. I am listening to Flash Player in Windows 10 Edge Browser pop and click through the movie Interstellar on Hulu as I type this. Gigabyte z97-SOC on-board sound, I do not know if I want to spend the time to diagnostic that. Forgive me if this does not assist your question.


----------



## jdorje

Been playing around with ram speed and timings, and found some interesting results.

My stock ram is about the cheapest possible: g.skill sniper, 1600/9, 1.5V.

In the past I've copied higher-binned sniper ram speed and timings and tried to get them to work. With pretty good success. 1866/10 is easy, 2133/10 is doable, 2400/11 takes 1.78V. It's a lot of voltage. The other mid-tier bracket is 1866/9 which I've never been able to get to work.

So after dropping voltage I got 1600/9 down to 1.34V. It's a pretty big margin below its stock 1.5V obviously. It made me wonder about the scaling. 1866/10 only took 1.38V. But 1866/9 was still impossible up to 1.8V! What gives?

It turns out I can scale up the speed of my ram easily, but dropping latency below about 1/200 is impossible. So 1600/9 takes 1.34V, 1866/10 1.38, 2133/11 1.44, 2400/12 1.52. Basic quadratic scaling with basically the same latency at progressively faster speeds. Beyond 2400 it again falls off a cliff - 2600/13 needs 1.74V, which is doable but maybe not worth it.

1866/9 is impossible up to 1.8V, and 2133/10 and 2400/11 (just slightly lower latency) both take .2V more just from -1 to CAS.

Okay there are secondary timings for all these too. I copied some from XMP profiles for higher-binned sniper ram, and some from more expensive ram. 2400 12-14-14-35 is what I'm on now with 1.52V (!). Maybe it's something in the secondary timings that's actually taking so much extra voltage? Something to test I guess.


----------



## chartiet

I'm having some trouble getting my system stable at 4.4Ghz prior to OC'ing. I think the main issue is getting the system to play nice with RAM. I'm wondering if at this point I'm over-reaching with voltages to compensate for one another and so forth being that I'm not even OC'd yet. Current BIOS sets are;

CPU = 44x, 1.15v
Cache = 40x, 1.15v
RAM = 2400-10-12-12-31-2
VCCSA = 0.95v
IOA = 1.125v
IOD = 1.20v
VCCIN = 1.85v
RAM = 1.65v
VTTDDR = 0.825v
(all voltages are full manual, no adaptive or offset)

Settings Screenie below;


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







First, I tried Auto voltages with basically everything running at ~1.15v, VCCIN at 1.85v and she couldn't pass more than 3 loops of x264. From there, I attempted to raise VCCSA first (0.85v - 0.95v), then VCCIN (1.65v - 1.85v), then IOD (1.15v - 1.20v), now I've been slowly moving up IOA (from 1.009v). I understand they are all tied together with RAM somewhat.

IOD and IOA seemed to help the most with IOA getting me past 5 loops in x264 but now I can seem to get through the night without crashing. Most I've passed is 21 loops. Typically I get bout 7 - 10 loops complete. If I browse web while stressing x264, I'll crash in a few minutes.

I think the main issue is VCCIN, VCCSA, and IOD/IOA voltages with my RAM (aggressive 2400 CL 10 lol?) causing the crashing. My CPU voltages should be fine at the freq. I'm running right now. I don't think any instability is really tied to CPU voltage or Cache. Perhaps there is a contradiction between the XMP profile and the RAM SPD causing a timing issue and instability?

What do you guys think? Am I close or chasing rabbits? Just trying to get system stable before OC'ing CPU multi. I just feel these voltages are really high for running at a 44x multi. Let me know if you need to see or know anything additional. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.

Edit: Had vcore and cache volts incorrect. 1.115v vs. 1.15v.


----------



## jdorje

Overclocking ram can be a nightmare. No way to know what the offending value is and changing them at random may make things worse or better without a clean way to move toward the right solution. And on top of that if you run the system with unstable ram it can be corrupted and then keep crashing even if you do get it stable (or more stable).


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Overclocking ram can be a nightmare. No way to know what the offending value is and changing them at random may make things worse or better without a clean way to move toward the right solution. And on top of that if you run the system with unstable ram it can be corrupted and then keep crashing even if you do get it stable (or more stable).


I hear you. The RAM is technically running at XMP profile/SPD spec or "stock". That's what is bugging me. I understand the system sees it as overclocked 2400 but for all intents and purposes, its running at stock spec, albeit 2400 CL 10. It may be a weird timing thing like tRFC needs to be way loose like I have it but no help.


----------



## GeneO

Did you try backing off to 2200 MHz on the RAM to see if it is actually the RAM?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> I'm having some trouble getting my system stable at 4.4Ghz prior to OC'ing.
> 
> ...


Your motherboard is indeed in the QVL list of your DRAM kit. So, your RAM kit should work.

My suggestion:

Clear CMOS / Load Optimized Defaults. Reboot.
Back in the BIOS set XMP, disable any unwanted features, do not touch anything else. Reboot.
Run at least 5 loops of the x264 Stability Test v2.06
Run *MemTest*. Read the instructions. Test until 500% coverage, at least.
Under these settings your computer should be able to run the tests "for ever". If it crashes contact G.Skill.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Did you try backing off to 2200 MHz on the RAM to see if it is actually the RAM?


I have not. Its on the list.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Your motherboard is indeed in the QVL list of your DRAM kit. So, your RAM kit should work.
> 
> My suggestion:
> 
> Clear CMOS / Load Optimized Defaults. Reboot.
> Back in the BIOS set XMP, disable any unwanted features, do not touch anything else. Reboot.
> Run at least 5 loops of the x264 Stability Test v2.06
> Run *MemTest*. Read the instructions. Test until 500% coverage, at least.
> Under these settings your computer should be able to run the tests "for ever". If it crashes contact G.Skill.


Passed 5 loops and Memtest at above suggestions. The only diff was Vcore at ~1.20v (bios)/~1.28v (hwinfo). Auto volts for the ram related voltages were 1.15v. VCCIN at 1.85v. Basically did this before but couldn't get through night on x264 (>5/6 loops). Whats the min loops to pass before we are comfy with x264? 5 loops? >30 loops? What happens between 5 and 30 that causes a bsod...?

Last night before bed, I bumped up DRAM voltage one notch and awoke to 34 loops completed. On my list of things to try prior was upping vcore, dram voltage, or lowering ram speed.

Thoughts are cpu ~should be stable at 1.15v vcore at 44x. RAM should be stable at 2400 with timings at 1.65v (but might need one bump up although at 1.65v vdram, 1.15v vccsa, ioa, iod, 1.85v vccin passes memtest). Maybe increased vcore or dram is compensating for a voltage or instability somewhere else in that I need to be more focused on timings and/or ioa/iod/vccsa/vccin pairings? Suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Darkhaze

I have an average 4790k, and when I run manual 4.4ghz (with speedstep and c-states) I need 1.17-1.175v, without overclocked ram, so maybe consider giving the CPU a bit more juice? It is where your mem controller is, and you're not exactly OC'ing


----------



## ogow89

Is 1.22v for cache voltage at 40x safe, or should i lower it down?

HWmonitor was showing 1.38v when i left it at auto in the bios, and now it reads 1.249v.

It is an intel i5 4690k, trying to clock it at 4500mhz, at 1.26v. Cpu input voltage is set at 1.85v for now also.

Stock voltages are

core voltage 1.009v
cpu input voltage 1.744v.

Ram is g.skill ripjaw 2133mhz cl 11. 4x4 gb.

mobo is asrock z87 pro 4.

cooler is cooler master seidon 120v v2.


----------



## jdorje

What kind of card needs 1.22V for 40x?

In my experience higher uncore multipliers need less core voltage but more input. Past 1.15V or so the input starts to get prohibitive on my chip.


----------



## ogow89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> What kind of card needs 1.22V for 40x?
> 
> In my experience higher uncore multipliers need less core voltage but more input. Past 1.15V or so the input starts to get prohibitive on my chip.


So i guess lower it is. I'll lower down then and test for 2-3 hours on aida 64.


----------



## ogow89

Alright so far i got the following stable

cpu core multiplier 45x

cache multiplier 44x

core voltage 1.26v

cache voltage 1.01v 26

cpu input voltage 1.80v

Have been testing with aida 64 stress test for 2 and a half hours and still going.

Tried 1.25v for the core and 1.00v for cache and didn't go longer than 1hr, and then i raised the vcore to 1.26v with 1.0v on the cache and was still unstable.

Tried to raise the cpu input voltage to 1.82v and didn't help. So i just tried the aforementioned settings and so far stable. But does aida 64 stability test mean that my system is 100% stable for gaming and 24/7 use?


----------



## jdorje

That's really high uncore multiplier and low voltage. If it works for you, push uncore even higher, and see where you land with 1.1-1.15v.

P95 27.9 512-576 they say is good at crashing fast on low uncore voltage.


----------



## ogow89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> That's really high uncore multiplier and low voltage. If it works for you, push uncore even higher, and see where you land with 1.1-1.15v.
> 
> P95 27.9 512-576 they say is good at crashing fast on low uncore voltage.


Took crysis 3 welcome to the jungle 10 seconds to crash after 3 hours of aida 64, so i pumped it up to 1.1v on the uncore, and ran for 30 mins without crashing. Had to turn it off, got bored, been testing overclock since the morning. I will try prime95 tomorrow and see how it goes. Thx for the advice


----------



## GeneO

For me, with a good 4790k (4.7 GHZ @ 1.24v), I have 44x @ 1.2v ring. There isn't much reason to optimize ring voltage too much as it doesn't affect tTemps that much.

BTW, ring that close to core multiplier doesn't gain you much in performance.


----------



## ogow89

Truth to be told i never bothered with the cache/uncore voltage or multiplier and i actually had my core set at 4400mhz at 1.225v with uncore at 36x and 1.15 before. Then i played the division, and it kept giving me red screen crash every 2-3 hours of extended gameplay. I then reverted back to stock clocks and everything was good. So i thought maybe it was the core voltage, increasing didn't do jack ****, so i figured it is either the cpu input voltage or the uncore, and been working on it since last night. First i left the pc stress testing aida64 overnight, woke up and the pc has restarted which means that it crashed. And then i kept playing around and trying different figures to see where the problem is. Crysis 3 welcome to the jungle shows the same thing and so does the witcher 3 with the latter taking up to 5 hrs for it to show. A red screen with broken sound followed by a restart. On two different gpus, r9 290 and now the r9 nano. Gpus not overclocked btw. And it only shows when cpu is overclocked.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ogow89*
> 
> Truth to be told i never bothered with the cache/uncore voltage or multiplier and i actually had my core set at 4400mhz at 1.225v with uncore at 36x and 1.15 before. Then i played the division, and it kept giving me red screen crash every 2-3 hours of extended gameplay. I then reverted back to stock clocks and everything was good. So i thought maybe it was the core voltage, increasing didn't do jack ****, so i figured it is either the cpu input voltage or the uncore, and been working on it since last night. First i left the pc stress testing aida64 overnight, woke up and the pc has restarted which means that it crashed. And then i kept playing around and trying different figures to see where the problem is. Crysis 3 welcome to the jungle shows the same thing and so does the witcher 3 with the latter taking up to 5 hrs for it to show. A red screen with broken sound followed by a restart. On two different gpus, r9 290 and now the r9 nano. Gpus not overclocked btw. And it only shows when cpu is overclocked.


What power supply and what do you increase the CPU voltage to in an attempt to get it stable?

(I'm on mobile so I can't see the computer specs in Sig if you have one)


----------



## ogow89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> What power supply and what do you increase the CPU voltage to in an attempt to get it stable?
> 
> (I'm on mobile so I can't see the computer specs in Sig if you have one)


Corsair Rm750x Gold certified. And as far as the core voltage i tried was as high as 1.32v.


----------



## benjamen50

What vrin voltage (input) are you running currently?


----------



## ogow89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> What vrin voltage (input) are you running currently?


1.8v. currently

Started from 1.75v, tested 1.85v before, and 1.82v awhile back when i was trying to overclock to 4.4ghz which was stable before i got the r9 nano.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ogow89*
> 
> 1.8v. currently
> 
> Started from 1.75v, tested 1.85v before, and 1.82v awhile back when i was trying to overclock to 4.4ghz which was stable before i got the r9 nano.


What speed is your memory running at and are they running X.M.P profiles? Starting to run out of ideas on what would be causing it.


----------



## ogow89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> What speed is your memory running at and are they running X.M.P profiles? Starting to run out of ideas on what would be causing it.


Yes g.skill rip jaw 2133mhz cl 11 running on the xmp file, 4x4gb. The voltage is 1.65v. I just chose the xmp file and left it at that. Didn't bother doing anything with memory, got enough headache from the cpu as it is.

Ill try to do more testing tomorrow, and report back along with everything setting on my bios to give you a wider picture, maybe that would help pinpoint where the problem lies exactly.


----------



## jdorje

Changing input in less than .05-.1 increments takes forever. Try 2.1 and if that works then you can probably lower it.

1.65V dram may need more io voltage.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Changing input in less than .05-.1 increments takes forever. Try 2.1 and if that works then you can probably lower it.
> 
> 1.65V dram may need more io voltage.


That's huge for Vccin. Why would you do that for 45x and 1.26 VID. That could only cause instability and overheat your VRM.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> That's huge for Vccin. Why would you do that for 45x and 1.26 VID. That could only cause instability and overheat your VRM.


True it is quite unlikely to need more than 1.85-1.95 input at that vcore. But it's also easy to rule out. I'm just saying don't change input in .02v increments; if you want to see if that's your problem just bump it past the point where you know it could limit you.

I've never seen any difference in wall power draw or core temps from higher input. And I've never seen a reduction in stability either, though supposedly some have.


----------



## GeneO

That will heat up the motherboard VRM. You shouldn't need more than 500 mv or so above vcore for 1.26v VID. That would translate to around 1.8 to 1.85 vccin at most.


----------



## QuacK

This is a realbench screenshot of my score at 4.9GHz.
At this core speed I still needed only 1.8v input voltage to pass the benchmark.
If i lower it or set it higher by even just 0.010v it will fail. If I change cache voltage just a little bit, it will fail also.

Now here I finally have a screenshot for Realbench @ 5GHz



For 5GHz to pass the benchmark I had to raise input all the way up to 2.270 in the bios which gave me 2.304v under full load.
Also I had to raise IOD /IOA by 0.24 which somehow translates to a 1.265 system agent voltage (dont know if anyone else has this kind of thing on a Gigabyte SOC Force)

I tested my input voltage in 0.010 increments from 1.780 set in bios.
Took me a ****load of time to get from 4.9GHz to 5, but im trying to find out why it needs so much more input voltage at 5GHz. So I can try to lower it, because I dont really wanna keep it at 2.3v and I dont believe this should be necessary for a 5GHz overclock since 4.9GHz still runs fine with 1.8v input









I tried:

Lowering cache multiplier
lowering cache voltage
higher cache multiplier,
higher cache voltage
Lowering Ram speed and voltages

But it will not pass with anything less than 2.304v input voltage along with the other voltage settings you can see in the screenshot.

Am I missing something here or is this just some strange chip I got here? lol








And also, anyone might know why my score result at 4.9GHz is like 40000 higher than the 5GHz benchmark run?


----------



## ogow89

Man these people with their 4.9-5ghz overclocks showing off and teasing, when i can't get mine to get 4.4 ghz rock stable.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ogow89*
> 
> Man these people with their 4.9-5ghz overclocks showing off and teasing, when i can't get mine to get 4.4 ghz rock stable.


Hahah sorry bro. Well mine isn't 100% stable for me either yet. Getting closer I think though








Have you tried setting the ram settings manual and disable xmp? Or try the other XMP profile?


----------



## ogow89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Hahah sorry bro. Well mine isn't 100% stable for me either yet. Getting closer I think though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried setting the ram settings manual and disable xmp? Or try the other XMP profile?


All ram have the same xmp profiles and same settings, tried all, nothing different. And as far as doing manual really sux with ram. Too many variables, and it will take days just to get the right one. Anyways, i still gotta tons of crap to do, before i get home and try again. I would love to get 4.6ghz out of mine for 24/7 use with as little voltage as possible. For now the goal is 4.5ghz. Most of the time i feel like my gpu is just chilling their doing nothing, specially in crysis3, far cry 4, the division, etc.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ogow89*
> 
> All ram have the same xmp profiles and same settings, tried all, nothing different. And as far as doing manual really sux with ram. Too many variables, and it will take days just to get the right one. Anyways, i still gotta tons of crap to do, before i get home and try again. I would love to get 4.6ghz out of mine for 24/7 use with as little voltage as possible. For now the goal is 4.5ghz. Most of the time i feel like my gpu is just chilling their doing nothing, specially in crysis3, far cry 4, the division, etc.


What do you mean it will take days if doing manual?
I mean just manually set the correct timings for your ram like for my G-Skill Trident X 2400 CL10 ram those are 10-12-12-31-2
And then manually set the voltage its rated at by manufacturer, and disable xmp. Why would this take days? Or am I not reading you right or something?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ogow89*
> 
> Man these people with their 4.9-5ghz overclocks showing off and teasing, when i can't get mine to get 4.4 ghz rock stable.


Don't worry... They DO bleed and they WILL.

I was 5GHz IBT stable for 20 passes at 1.448v but it coudn't survive prime95 blend for more than 30 minutes. 4.9GHz was IBT, RealBench, x264 stable for a few hours at 1.39v, but it wouldn't survive blend for more than 4 hours. And it sporadically wouldn't pass hyperpi. There's a kryptonite everywhere.

Reworking my RAM right now, because I think it is the culprit. Even at stock 44x/40x and 2666MHz manual, LynX 29GB 5 pass was failing sporadically until I bumped the VCCSA +0.025v and DRAM to 1.68v. Hoping to get 4.7GHz 24/7 prime stable now around 1.3v.


----------



## ogow89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> What do you mean it will take days if doing manual?
> I mean just manually set the correct timings for your ram like for my G-Skill Trident X 2400 CL10 ram those are 10-12-12-31-2
> And then manually set the voltage its rated at by manufacturer, and disable xmp. Why would this take days? Or am I not reading you right or something?


How is that any different from the xmp? that is what the xmp is for. so you don't have to go through the same numbers. i thought u meant tweak the ram manually and find out what is stable


----------



## ogow89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Don't worry... They DO bleed and they WILL.
> 
> I was 5GHz IBT stable for 20 passes at 1.448v but it coudn't survive prime95 blend for more than 30 minutes. 4.9GHz was IBT, RealBench, x264 stable for a few hours at 1.39v, but it wouldn't survive blend for more than 4 hours. And it sporadically wouldn't pass hyperpi. There's a kryptonite everywhere.
> 
> Reworking my RAM right now, because I think it is the culprit. Even at stock 44x/40x and 2666MHz manual, LynX 29GB 5 pass was failing sporadically until I bumped the VCCSA +0.025v and DRAM to 1.68v. Hoping to get 4.7GHz 24/7 prime stable now around 1.3v.


What test to run on prime95, the blend one or a custom?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ogow89*
> 
> What test to run on prime95, the blend one or a custom?


My max temps are under 80, so I do the normal blend. I think there's a post hidden in here somewhere with FFT settings for a custom blend in order to keep temps down if you're testing higher overclocks with higher voltages.


----------



## jdorje

For gods sake don't do p95 blend. It might be under 80 for a while then jump to 120.

Unless you're doing the special fft sizes there's not reason to use p95 to stress. All its going to tell you is to raise vcore.


----------



## mouacyk

Point taken
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> For gods sake don't do p95 blend. It might be under 80 for a while then jump to 120.
> 
> Unless you're doing the special fft sizes there's not reason to use p95 to stress. All its going to tell you is to raise vcore.


Point taken. I was not very happy having to move my voltage up to 1.305v from 1.27v for 4.7GHz. I'll look back through and find the fft range that is suggested. Thanks.


----------



## arrow0309

Speaking of 5 Ghz, here's my second run (vcore bumped from 1.33 to 1.35, vccin 1.9), 32gb ram at 2400 xmp:



Gonna try prime blend soon


----------



## GeneO

1344/1344 is the fft you want.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> 1344/1344 is the fft you want.


Doesn't that test only the vcore? Or is an 8hr run on that FFT testing everything?

@arrow0309 -- nicely done. great low voltage -- I hope you joined the 24/7 club of nv. 32GB to boot!


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Speaking of 5 Ghz, here's my second run (vcore bumped from 1.33 to 1.35, vccin 1.9), 32gb ram at 2400 xmp:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna try prime blend soon


Looking better as what im dealing with lol


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Doesn't that test only the vcore? Or is an 8hr run on that FFT testing everything?
> 
> @arrow0309 -- nicely done. great low voltage -- I hope you joined the 24/7 club of nv. 32GB to boot!


Not if you also set prime95 to use most of your memory. This fft size seems to uncover instabilities very well but at the same time doesn't raise the temperature much even on avx2 and fma3.


----------



## ogow89

Okay say i found the stable overclock with voltage set at override, how do i get it to undervolt when in idle? mind you this is an asrock z87.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ogow89*
> 
> Okay say i found the stable overclock with voltage set at override, how do i get it to undervolt when in idle? mind you this is an asrock z87.


Enable c6 and c7 states in BIOS. If your PSU supports them, you'll get incredible low voltages of like 0.016v when idle. Also enable Speed-Stepping so idle clocks go as low as 800MHz.


----------



## ogow89

tried that before, but it still kept showing 1.26v all the time on idle, even when the core was at 800mhz.

btw i have corsair rm750x gold, so it should have it.


----------



## mouacyk

I noticed that there were other things I had to disable from their defaults of Auto, otherwise the idle voltage wasn't dropping either. Trying turning off all other C-states.


----------



## jdorje

"Enable cstates"

You sure it's vcore you're looking at and not vid?


----------



## ogow89

ok ill give it a shot, and try to play around till it drops, once i finish with prime95. Still got to oc the uncore, memory, and test the voltage input, and do the complete 24hrs test. might take me till the end of the week.


----------



## ogow89

why the quotations?


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ogow89*
> 
> How is that any different from the xmp? that is what the xmp is for. so you don't have to go through the same numbers. i thought u meant tweak the ram manually and find out what is stable


Sometimes XMP doesn't work correctly and setting manual speed and main timings works better.
Just take your time and dont try to oc everythng at the same time. Anyway, good luck.


----------



## ogow89

yea i got no other choice, but it is so much of a pain in the ass, just changing, and testing, and waiting hours to make sure it is stable, and not being able to play in the mean time. it really is hideous and i would be fine if i was actually getting more than 4.5ghz out of my cpu. But 1.28v wasn't enough to get past few secs in prime95, so i just dialed it down to 4.5ghz and still testing the cache now, next will be the memory and then the rest. it takes sooo much time.


----------



## jdorje

What's wrong with 1.29V?


----------



## ogow89

too high for my taste, i got the cooler and all, but i am not a fan of voltages over 1.28v, they taste so bitter, for the unlucky and unworthy of the great chip lottery.


----------



## CoreyL4

My turbo boost puts my voltage to 1.312 at 4.4ghz when I check it in cpuz.


----------



## CoreyL4

I idle around .400 - .700 though.


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> @arrow0309 -- nicely done. great low voltage -- I hope you joined the 24/7 club of nv. 32GB to boot!


Thanks
AMOF not yet, but where / what is exactly this club?


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> 
> 
> This is a realbench screenshot of my score at 4.9GHz.
> At this core speed I still needed only 1.8v input voltage to pass the benchmark.
> If i lower it or set it higher by even just 0.010v it will fail. If I change cache voltage just a little bit, it will fail also.
> 
> Now here I finally have a screenshot for Realbench @ 5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> For 5GHz to pass the benchmark I had to raise input all the way up to 2.270 in the bios which gave me 2.304v under full load.
> Also I had to raise IOD /IOA by 0.24 which somehow translates to a 1.265 system agent voltage (dont know if anyone else has this kind of thing on a Gigabyte SOC Force)
> 
> I tested my input voltage in 0.010 increments from 1.780 set in bios.
> Took me a ****load of time to get from 4.9GHz to 5, but im trying to find out why it needs so much more input voltage at 5GHz. So I can try to lower it, because I dont really wanna keep it at 2.3v and I dont believe this should be necessary for a 5GHz overclock since 4.9GHz still runs fine with 1.8v input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried:
> 
> Lowering cache multiplier
> lowering cache voltage
> higher cache multiplier,
> higher cache voltage
> Lowering Ram speed and voltages
> 
> But it will not pass with anything less than 2.304v input voltage along with the other voltage settings you can see in the screenshot.
> 
> Am I missing something here or is this just some strange chip I got here? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also, anyone might know why my score result at 4.9GHz is like 40000 higher than the 5GHz benchmark run?


Do the opposite of whatever your motherboard defaults to on LLC. I've got a similarly VCCIN picky CPU, and from my endlessly frustrating months of experiments, the main takeaway I've found is LLC plays an absolutely critical role in stability, despite what almost all other sources state.

Also, find cstlk1's posts and follow them like gospel. Top-down overclocking just left me pulling my hair out. First and foremost, get the ram locked down. Otherwise as you reach higher clockspeeds, you risk cascading instabilities as an imperfect RAM setup unnecessarily stresses the IMC, which destabilizes the ring, which destabilizes the core resulting in >quadratic increases in vcore needed to compensate. And on top of it all, the increased voltages all along the chain increase VCCIN requirements which adds an extra set of confounding variables to the mix.

I wish I could give more specific help, but I need more help of my own. I hate my CPU. Some examples of its finicky behavior at 45x, which is where it gets cranky:

vSA & IO A/D auto, LLC Auto(max), vCore 1.30 45x, Ring 42x

VCCIN 1.75 vRing 1.24 x264 stable
Lower ring to 1.22? Instant BSOD

VCCIN 1.74? Back to stable. Stable down to 1.20v. In fact, vRing of greater than 1.22v seems to instant BSOD on load with any VCCIN over 1.75 with max LLC enabled.

Medium/50% LLC means [email protected] needs 1.91v VCCIN

And don't get me started on low VCCIN. 44x at 1.5-1.6v VCCIN? No problem! 45? Only at 1.555 VCCIN. And only with +.045 IOA and D. And only with 1.57 vDIMM. And only 75% LLC. Most other configurations will boot, but immediately fail x264. Many will deceptively pass about 1.2 loops of x264, and you better believe there is absolutely no pattern to be found, nor are there any islands of stability to be found with any particular setting.

Using cstlk1's method, I started with x41 multiplier and x40 cache, both set at 1.108v, which is my stock core VID at 39x. If you have an MSI motherboard, you're going to have to open up Command Center or XTU to get the voltages correct, as the numbers set in bios are fudged a little. On mine, BIOS set vcore works out to +.015 of the actual set VID, and BIOS set vRing is a whopping .031v over what it's actually telling the FIVR to send. Set IOA to +.108 and IOD to +.2, vSA to .95.

Set ram to 2400, set primary timings to what others have found work for Hynix 4gbit BFR. Tighten secondaries as much as reasonably possible. Leave RTL/IOL and tertiary timings auto during this process. Then use "initial RTL" options to tighten RTLs to lowest-can-boot, then do the same for IOLs with IO Compensation. Once this is done, try to avoid committing suicide while slowly bringing tertiary timings down.

I can post my memtweakit screen later if anyone has Hynix 4gbit BFR and wants a template.

This gave me a system, and through it I managed to get 4.5ghz stable at 1.28v set in bios (1.264 VID, 1.296 in HWINFO under load). I hit a roadblock at 1.30v though, which necessitated testing IO voltages in independent .01v increments to arrive at ioA 1.132v and ioD 1.182v for stability. Any other values will fail, and fail quickly.

46x is still giving me fits. I can pass almost 1 pass of x264 from 1.32v up to 1.355v with various magic pairings of LLC, VCCIN, and vRing, but I'm currently giving up where I currently stand: 1.36v vcore, 1.22 vRing, 1.82 VCCIN (I think) and mild/25% LLC. Reliably passes 3 loops of x264, reliably fails early into the 4th.

I don't know what this thing wants from me. I hate it. The feeling is obviously mutual.


----------



## ogow89

My vcore won't undervolt when in idle when using override mode. It doesn't matter which cstate i enable and use. It keeps reading 1.28v in cpu-z, hwmonitor, cpuid and asrock utility.

Only way it does it is when in adaptive mode, and adaptive mode is not stable. Does anyone else has an asrock pro motherboard?


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Do the opposite of whatever your motherboard defaults to on LLC. I've got a similarly VCCIN picky CPU, and from my endlessly frustrating months of experiments, the main takeaway I've found is LLC plays an absolutely critical role in stability, despite what almost all other sources state.
> 
> Also, find cstlk1's posts and follow them like gospel. Top-down overclocking just left me pulling my hair out. First and foremost, get the ram locked down. Otherwise as you reach higher clockspeeds, you risk cascading instabilities as an imperfect RAM setup unnecessarily stresses the IMC, which destabilizes the ring, which destabilizes the core resulting in >quadratic increases in vcore needed to compensate. And on top of it all, the increased voltages all along the chain increase VCCIN requirements which adds an extra set of confounding variables to the mix.
> 
> I wish I could give more specific help, but I need more help of my own. I hate my CPU. Some examples of its finicky behavior at 45x, which is where it gets cranky:
> 
> vSA & IO A/D auto, LLC Auto(max), vCore 1.30 45x, Ring 42x
> 
> VCCIN 1.75 vRing 1.24 x264 stable
> Lower ring to 1.22? Instant BSOD
> 
> VCCIN 1.74? Back to stable. Stable down to 1.20v. In fact, vRing of greater than 1.22v seems to instant BSOD on load with any VCCIN over 1.75 with max LLC enabled.
> 
> Medium/50% LLC means [email protected] needs 1.91v VCCIN
> 
> And don't get me started on low VCCIN. 44x at 1.5-1.6v VCCIN? No problem! 45? Only at 1.555 VCCIN. And only with +.045 IOA and D. And only with 1.57 vDIMM. And only 75% LLC. Most other configurations will boot, but immediately fail x264. Many will deceptively pass about 1.2 loops of x264, and you better believe there is absolutely no pattern to be found, nor are there any islands of stability to be found with any particular setting.
> 
> Using cstlk1's method, I started with x41 multiplier and x40 cache, both set at 1.108v, which is my stock core VID at 39x. If you have an MSI motherboard, you're going to have to open up Command Center or XTU to get the voltages correct, as the numbers set in bios are fudged a little. On mine, BIOS set vcore works out to +.015 of the actual set VID, and BIOS set vRing is a whopping .031v over what it's actually telling the FIVR to send. Set IOA to +.108 and IOD to +.2, vSA to .95.
> 
> Set ram to 2400, set primary timings to what others have found work for Hynix 4gbit BFR. Tighten secondaries as much as reasonably possible. Leave RTL/IOL and tertiary timings auto during this process. Then use "initial RTL" options to tighten RTLs to lowest-can-boot, then do the same for IOLs with IO Compensation. Once this is done, try to avoid committing suicide while slowly bringing tertiary timings down.
> 
> I can post my memtweakit screen later if anyone has Hynix 4gbit BFR and wants a template.
> 
> This gave me a system, and through it I managed to get 4.5ghz stable at 1.28v set in bios (1.264 VID, 1.296 in HWINFO under load). I hit a roadblock at 1.30v though, which necessitated testing IO voltages in independent .01v increments to arrive at ioA 1.132v and ioD 1.182v for stability. Any other values will fail, and fail quickly.
> 
> 46x is still giving me fits. I can pass almost 1 pass of x264 from 1.32v up to 1.355v with various magic pairings of LLC, VCCIN, and vRing, but I'm currently giving up where I currently stand: 1.36v vcore, 1.22 vRing, 1.82 VCCIN (I think) and mild/25% LLC. Reliably passes 3 loops of x264, reliably fails early into the 4th.
> 
> I don't know what this thing wants from me. I hate it. The feeling is obviously mutual.


I haven't played around very much with the LLC levels, atleast not at 5GHz, so I will try and experiment more with your suggestions.
As for the ring and VCCIN, i've also found a similarity to your situation, where I have to raise or lower them both together, but for vring past 1.190v it doesn't seem to matter / help much more.

The RAM i will also try to work more on. I believe that on my RAM kit (G.Skill TridentX F3-2400C10D-16GTX) are used the same Hynix 4gbit IC's but im not 100% sure?
I've got the main timings down to 10-12-12-31 1T.

It might be tricky for me to tweak the RTL and IOLs. When I set the Cache voltage to auto it will be 1.4 or more in windows so i set this to 1.055 for now with 40x.
When I set VCCSA, IOA and IOD all to auto it will be 1.014v in windows, just one single value:



So im not really sure where to start off with with tweaking the tertiary timings and Ihe VCCSA, IOA and IOD voltages. I tried raising them all together up to +0.25v but from what I have read on cstlk1's, its more about finding the right value for the timings and the voltages, so +0.25 on all three of them probably isn't necessary.
Ill have to try to find more info on this or read those posts early posts on it a couple of times and try things out.
Think ill start trying to tighten the secondary timings, which is already confusing by itself because some values named in Memtweak are different in the BIOS









Anyway thanks for the suggestions


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Thanks
> AMOF not yet, but where / what is exactly this club?


Here be paradise: http://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club

I have been able to run mine at 5GHz through IBT as well, but only with at least 1.47v. Will probably join soon, after I work out a p95 stable 4.7-4.8 oc.

@MIXEDGREENS: Agree absolutely with getting RAM to be rock-solid stable first. Was getting x264 to pass 25+ loops and realbench and XTU to run all day, but HCI memtest would just shut the computer down in about 30 minutes. Turns out I needed a 0.025v SA bump and 0.04v RAM bump. I'm redoing mine with p95 custom blend with 90% RAM now. It's at 9+ hours now.

@QuaK: I observed similar relationship between VCCIN and VRING also. With each increase in VRING, I had to increase VCCIN in order to maintain longer stability. At about 1.3v for 4.6GHz on cache, I needed 2.1v VCCIN, otherwise stressing would just eventually shutdown.

Low VCCINs: It does boot at like 1.55v VCCIN and can run intense short stress tests like IBT and AIDA64, but even XTU bench will crash it. The low VCCIN's are possible for short benches, but I wouldn't trust it for longterm stability.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ogow89*
> 
> My vcore won't undervolt when in idle when using override mode. It doesn't matter which cstate i enable and use. It keeps reading 1.28v in cpu-z, hwmonitor, cpuid and asrock utility.
> 
> Only way it does it is when in adaptive mode, and adaptive mode is not stable. Does anyone else has an asrock pro motherboard?


Asrock utility shouldn't lie. But why won't you use hwinfo?

If cstates won't work you should rma your motherboard.


----------



## ogow89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Asrock utility shouldn't lie. But why won't you use hwinfo?
> 
> If cstates won't work you should rma your motherboard.


hardware info is the same as hardware monitor and i already checked both, same thing. I am still trying to get a stable clock, 4.5ghz at 1.28v didn't work, so i dialed it down to 4.4ghz at 1.23v and prime95 is still running. Once done and when everything ill just use adaptive mode and test games to see if it's then stable.

As far as cstates not working, i have no way of telling. Some say that the sensors don't work at times, and only way to tell is through using a voltmeter/wattmeter to see how much the pc is pulling when idling and when on load. Others seems to get cpu-z to even read 0.3v when idling. So i can't really go through an rma without first making sure, and secondly the hassle of taking out everything is really time consuming.


----------



## jdorje

Temperatures never lie. If enabling cststes drops idle temps then it is working.


----------



## ogow89

Oh in idle the temps are in the low to mid 20s. But i thought that was because the cpu was just dropping the multiplier to 8x. How come though in adaptive mode, cpu-z and everything else shows 0.722v in idle, but in override and with cstate enabled all of them enabled that is, it keeps showing 1.26v or whatever it is set in the bios even with core is idling and the multiplier is at 8x?


----------



## GeneO

You can use Realtemp TI edition to observe the percentage of time spent in core cstates.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> lower them both together, but for vring past 1.190v it doesn't seem to matter / help much more.
> 
> The RAM i will also try to work more on. I believe that on my RAM kit (G.Skill TridentX F3-2400C10D-16GTX) are used the same Hynix 4gbit IC's but im not 100% sure?
> I've got the main timings down to 10-12-12-31 1T.
> :


I think we have the same ICs, but I bet yours are better binned. These pages helped me a lot.

http://hw-db.com/memory/2498/g-skill-f3-1600c9d-16gxm-review and
http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/4120#post_22885024

And here's my memtweakit page. Don't mind the WR; it's not accurate.


The thing about these chips is they do seem to be heat sensitive. A lot of settings they'll pass just fine for ~30min at which point everything goes to hell. Also, make absolutely sure that your RWDR and its accompanying values are at least CL+1. ASUS themselves say setting them to CL or below is unnecessarily stressful.

Can't get mine to POST at 1T on 2400 for the life of me. I'm actually starting to think they could be involved with my difficulty at 4.6ghz. Since my CPU is already terrible, I could see their properties varying just enough with heat to trash a borderline OC.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Apologies for the completely disorganized nature of info I'm presenting. I've got 40+ pages of recorded experiments of varying success with occasional nuggets of gold scattered about. My hope is that something I discovered helps someone else confirm a hypothesis that helps me in return.

When it comes time to narrow down the IO voltages, try this to help establish a lower boundary:
-Have your primary and secondary timings locked down.
-Have your MRC quickboot disabled so RAM retrains on warm reboots.
-*IMPORTANT* Have your core and ring at known stable settings and tight voltages. Overly generous vcore will compensate for too low IOD at lower clocks. What worked for me was 41x core @ 39x stock VID and 40x uncore @ 39x stock **vcore** VID.
-With IOA set at stock 39x VID, SA at .95v, and IOD at 1.2v, take note of your auto set tertiary timings and RTLs/IOLs.

Drop IOD .01, save, and go right back into bios/uefi. Check RTLs/IOLs for missed training (One rank will have #s way off from the rest, or all ranks will have #s way higher than previous) and/or much looser auto tertiaries. Repeat until you see evidence of missed training. That's a good lower bound when it comes time to search for perfect IO voltages.

Once you're searching for perfect IOD, keep your IOA at exactly .05v lower than the IOD you're testing. Wasted a lot of time verifying the necessity of this rule.

A reasonably quick way to find ideal IOD is to have your core OCed to the ragged edge of known stability. I chose [email protected] IOD off by .01 will crash x264 very quickly. As you narrow down further, check MaxxMEM score and AIDA memory latency. Ideal IOD will have very consistent scores in both.

Once I got IO voltages nailed down, I was able to drop vcore an additional .02v at 45x for a record low 1.28v bios set vcore (CPU VID of 1.264).

I'd tried high VCCIN forever ago but before I'd locked down RAM. Big thanks to @mouacyk for the reminder. I just managed to boot 46x @ 1.32vcore (1.303 VID) and LLC at lowest setting with 2.1 VCCIN, a record low. Also a big thanks to those of you who confirmed higher ring multipliers can help stabilize core. Auto LLC? Won't boot. LLC off? Web browser and opening steam stable so far. This might be the breakthrough I've been needing.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> I think we have the same ICs, but I bet yours are better binned. These pages helped me a lot.
> 
> http://hw-db.com/memory/2498/g-skill-f3-1600c9d-16gxm-review and
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/4120#post_22885024
> 
> And here's my memtweakit page. Don't mind the WR; it's not accurate.
> 
> 
> The thing about these chips is they do seem to be heat sensitive. A lot of settings they'll pass just fine for ~30min at which point everything goes to hell. Also, make absolutely sure that your RWDR and its accompanying values are at least CL+1. ASUS themselves say setting them to CL or below is unnecessarily stressful.
> 
> Can't get mine to POST at 1T on 2400 for the life of me. I'm actually starting to think they could be involved with my difficulty at 4.6ghz. Since my CPU is already terrible, I could see their properties varying just enough with heat to trash a borderline OC.


What RAM kit do you have? if you have the same as mine I would set Tras to 31 and trp to 12, and then try with 1T. ill have a better look at your screenshot kit later, but thanks fo it.

For now I can tell you this:

I have a gigabyte Z97 SOC force motherboard, and I have tried to run a quick cinebench at the value of 2.270v input voltage as I posted before with the screemshot.
My board defaults at auto, which gives me an input voltage of 2.232v when I set it to 2.270v in the bios. Thats not any good for me, it crashes cinebench almost instantly.
The opposite of what DOES work for me and helps me pass this quick cinebench run is set LLC to extreme (opposite of what my board defaults on).

Here are the voltage results I got from my testing:

Board defaults to auto.

Results from quick cinebench run at different LLC Levels @ 5GHz. Gigabyte Z97 SOC Force

Auto:

VCCIN 2.270v Set in BIOS, = 2.268v in windows, but under load downvolts to 2.232v

Normal:

VCCIN 2.270v set in bios = still 2.268v in windows and 2.232v under load.

Standart:

VCCIN 2.270v set in bios is = 2.268v in windows and 2.256v under load.

Low:

VCCIN 2.270v set in bios = 2.268v in windows and 2.256v under load.

Medium:

VCCIN 2.270v set in bios = 2.280v in windows and 2.268v under load.

High:

VCCIN 2.270v in bios is 2.280v in windows and 2.280v under load.

Turbo:

VCCIN 2.270v in bios is 2.292v in windows and 2.292v under load.

Extreme:

VCCIN 2.270v in bios is 2.292v in windows and 2.304 under load.

Every Cinebench of this quick test failed, except the last , using LLC Extreme which gives me an input voltage of 2.304 under load and a Vcore of 1.428v (using cinebench.)

So based on this testing im thinking im using the right LLC level, but what is interesting to see is that it scales 0.0012v every 1 or 2 levels.
The Vcore Scaling on my chip stays also very similar up to 4.9GHz. Im stable (for my use, including a cinebench run) @ 4.8GHz running at 1.308v, then at 4.9GHz 1.368v on the Vcore, but then I suddenly need 1.44v Vcore and so much more Input voltage at 5GHz.

So it must be that my chip is very picky for input voltage, and ill try to find out what is causing me to use that extra bump from 0.012v Vcore more than the scaling was up to 4.9GHz.

This all was just from some quick testing I did. Im no math genius, but I feel pretty sure there must be a specific setting for me on input voltage that works on 5GHz and that is lowe than 2.304.
Ill just have to find out if and what is causing me to use that etra voltage.

Edit:

i still need to work on timings.
I dont have an MRC quick boot option on my board bot on my board i have a memory fastboot option and I have it disabled already, because I had issues with it before.

One question....
what exactly do you mean with once I got my RAM locked own? Do you mean once I had it stable or do you mean you mean I have to set it to lower than my rated speed, for example 1600MHz and the timings that comes with that speed on default, or I have to get it stable at 2400MHz with the timings?

Thanks again for your time and help


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> What RAM kit do you have? if you have the same as mine I would set Tras to 31 and trp to 12, and then try with 1T. ill have a better look at your screenshot kit later, but thanks fo it.
> 
> I dont have an MRC quick boot option on my board bot on my board i have a memory fastboot option and I have it disabled already, because I had issues with it before.
> 
> One question....
> what exactly do you mean with once I got my RAM locked own? Do you mean once I had it stable or do you mean you mean I have to set it to lower than my rated speed, for example 1600MHz and the timings that comes with that speed on default, or I have to get it stable at 2400MHz with the timings?
> 
> Thanks again for your time and help


It's the kit reviewed in the first link. G.Skill f3-1600c9d-16gxm. Stock 1600, 9-9-9-24 1.5v XMP.

I'm going to try out your suggestions on the timings. I'm thinking 1T might allow me to lower some other voltages. If it works I'm going to reach through the internet and kiss you.

I'd assume your memory fastboot is the same deal as my MRC quickboot.

All I mean with having it locked down is everything set. Lowest stable timings at the final speed you want, tightest RTLs/IOLs, and tuned IO A/D voltages.

Also, I think it might be worth your time to explore your current VCCIN dead zone with less than max LLC. Maybe. >4.6ghz is completely uncharted territory for me so I'm not the best person to ask. And no, thank YOU for your time.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> It's the kit reviewed in the first link. G.Skill f3-1600c9d-16gxm. Stock 1600, 9-9-9-24 1.5v XMP.
> 
> I'm going to try out your suggestions on the timings. I'm thinking 1T might allow me to lower some other voltages. If it works I'm going to reach through the internet and kiss you.
> 
> I'd assume your memory fastboot is the same deal as my MRC quickboot.
> 
> All I mean with having it locked down is everything set. Lowest stable timings at the final speed you want, tightest RTLs/IOLs, and tuned IO A/D voltages.
> 
> Also, I think it might be worth your time to explore your current VCCIN dead zone with less than max LLC. Maybe. >4.6ghz is completely uncharted territory for me so I'm not the best person to ask. And no, thank YOU for your time.


Well thats a totally different kit, dont know if they use the same IC's but you could try.
Also you could try setting the timings manual and disable XMP and try 1T with a voltage around 1.65 maybe and see if this works.

What exactly do you mean with current VCCIN dead zone? Anyway, my goal is to get it lower than atleast 2.2 but since I can use 1.824v at 4.9GHz and be stable for my use, I think I should be able to get more towards that range. I think my chip just is really picky about Input voltage setting, or something else causes it to use this much of input voltage but I wouldn't know what



On this screenshot of 4.9GHz on the core, I could even pass Realbench with 4.6GHz uncore and 1.254v Ring voltage, but yet less vccioa (1.101v) so I feel pretty much like im shooting in the dark atm, but always willing to try things out lol


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

I just made a connection and need to post a correction.

When I experimentally found my ideal IOD and set the IOA .05v lower, it didn't occur to me that the IOA offset of .132 happens to correspond EXACTLY to the stock 39x ring VID. I blame MSI for this not being immediately apparent, due to their weird .031v disparity between the value set in ClickBIOS and the actual value sent to the FIVR. So I've set my ring to 40x and 1.163 and will post the consequences of doing so in here when I get around to it. I'd be putting my relationship on the line with anymore stress testing and such at the moment.


----------



## QuacK

Okay....

Im reading your previous post over and over again but I can't really understand what you mean exactly.

Mostly this part:

41x core @ 39x stock VID and 40x uncore @ 39x stock **vcore** VID.
-With IOA set at stock 39x VID, SA at .95v, and IOD at 1.2v

Also on my board I can't see at what voltage SA IOD and IOA are seperatly, they are all linked and showed to me in one value, in windows called VCCIOA.
So it will be hard for me to know which one I have to raise or lower probably to get the result I want.

Sounds all complicated to me, but im trying to understand it lol


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

That part is wrong anyway, apparently.

Core set at 41 multiplier, using the stock voltage, which would be whatever adaptive sets for me at 3.9ghz.

Set the ring/uncore/cache multiplier to 40 at whatever its stock voltage would be at 39x.

I misunderstood cstkl1's posts myself, and thought ring was supposed to be locked to core VID. I'm having some success with it set to stock voltage and +2 bins now (41x).

Unfortunately I have no idea on how to help if all of those voltages are tied together in one value. You're absolutely sure there's no way to independently change them?


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> That part is wrong anyway, apparently.
> 
> Core set at 41 multiplier, using the stock voltage, which would be whatever adaptive sets for me at 3.9ghz.
> 
> Set the ring/uncore/cache multiplier to 40 at whatever its stock voltage would be at 39x.
> 
> I misunderstood cstkl1's posts myself, and thought ring was supposed to be locked to core VID. I'm having some success with it set to stock voltage and +2 bins now (41x).
> 
> Unfortunately I have no idea on how to help if all of those voltages are tied together in one value. You're absolutely sure there's no way to independently change them?


I can raise them independantly in the bios but the 3 values will be tied and showed as one value in windows.

Here's a screenshot

160406171908.BMP 6075k .BMP file


The bottom 3 voltages as you can see. And to the left VCCIOA stock at 1.001v. (1.014v) under load


----------



## jdorje

If you didn't set the voltage to a value then "the stock voltage" keeps ramping up with multiplier indefinitely. Don't do that.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> If you didn't set the voltage to a value then "the stock voltage" keeps ramping up with multiplier indefinitely. Don't do that.


Vring does that for me when I leave it on auto and even when I set it to 1.050v which it should be at stock
First time I saw 1.4v on the Vring when I just had this board and started using it I didnt know what I was seeing lol.
So I changed it quickly... and now when I test with stock or low ring multipliers I set it to around 1.055 or 1.060v for example.

VCCIOA however doesn't behave like this, not my baord atleast lol. I usually still set it to normal or set a value myself but from bios defaults to the clocks I am at now, if I leave them at auto it will remain around 1.003v - 1.014v.

Im starting to think maybe I should have went with an ASUS board, because of all these confusing different names and sorts of behaviour. are so annoying, but im sure every brand will have some confusing things.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

You have got to be kidding me...

Disabled SVID, previous instacrash 46x setup is 31% through an x264 loop.

I thought it was only supposed to be a problem when overclocking BCLCK.

My entire life is a lie.


----------



## GeneO

I have found the same. I could run lower multiplier overclocks with SVID enabled (47 or below) but higher I needed to disable SVID.


----------



## CoreyL4

What is an average core voltage for a 4.7 clock? Turbo boost on auto at 4.4 is putting out 1.312 volts for me under full load.


----------



## jdorje

On a 4790k? Probably 1.3 or a bit less.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I have found the same. I could run lower multiplier overclocks with SVID enabled (47 or below) but higher I needed to disable SVID.


I think this turd's 46x is a normal 4690k's 48x.

I've made it to 45x patiently working up from 40 via every different method found in guides all over the internet. I can not stabilize 46. Not with brute force voltage. Not with lower clocked ram/ring. Loose timings, tight timings, every bclck strap, vccin from 1.50 to 2.20 in .01 steps.

I give up.

I need your help.

How do I pop this thing with the lowest risk of taking out my motherboard? I'm going to put that damn PTPP to use. Looks like I've got a better than 90% chance of getting a better one.


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> On a 4790k? Probably 1.3 or a bit less.


Yeah sorry, forgot to put that.


----------



## CoreyL4

So I am stress testing 4.7ghz on a 4790k. In my bios I put vcore to 1.29v.

When I run HWinfo it shows what I put in bios, but cpuz at the same time shows 1.312v instead. Why is that?


----------



## jdorje

A normal 4600k can't do 4.8 ghz.

1.29V is the vid, 1.31V is the vcore. Heinfo should show both.


----------



## CoreyL4

Ok thanks!


----------



## CoreyL4

This is what I got for 4.6ghz. http://valid.x86.fr/nfk2zi

4.7ghz is unstable with vcore of 1.312v. Can I increase it a little bit or is 1.312 a little high?


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> 4.7ghz is unstable with vcore of 1.312v. Can I increase it a little bit or is 1.312 a little high?


Depends on your cooling. Mine goes all the way up to 1.344 with in-place FFT.


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Depends on your cooling. Mine goes all the way up to 1.344 with in-place FFT.


Right now I hover in the 50s/low 60s.


----------



## jdorje

[email protected] is completely average for a 4690k.

You might hit 4.8 around 1.4V but stability and temps will both be difficult.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> A normal 4600k can't do 4.8 ghz.


Exactly my point.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> [email protected] is completely average for a 4690k.
> 
> You might hit 4.8 around 1.4V but stability and temps will both be difficult.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> A normal 4600k can't do 4.8 ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my point.
Click to expand...

Makes me want 4.8 ghz fixed ratio. Oh the 4 phase vrm of the Gigabyte z97-SOC damn you Scuba Steve. Why must I dive Skylake?


----------



## ogow89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> [email protected] is completely average for a 4690k.
> 
> You might hit 4.8 around 1.4V but stability and temps will both be difficult.


I can't even do 4.5ghz with 1.27v


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> [email protected] is completely average for a 4690k.
> 
> You might hit 4.8 around 1.4V but stability and temps will both be difficult.


Are you replying to me? I don't have a 4690k. You've said 4690k a couple times. Idk if its a typo or not on your part lol.


----------



## Darkhaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ogow89*
> 
> I can't even do 4.5ghz with 1.27v


Did you run intel's diagnostic software to see if your CPU is messed up? I forget what they're called now, i know there's an actual Intel processor diagnostic tool, but I don't think that's what they had me run when I called them to ask what the f was up with my 4790k running 1.3v stock auto out of the box. The test showed a warning and I got a new chip, still ran at 1.27v out of the box auto, but manual i could drop it to 1.17 and I was so tired of building and swapping stuff in and out and TIM cleaning i just said to hell with it and kept it. I run it at 4.7 w/1.24v, which is good enuff... i guess, altho the diagnostic still showed a warning and it's still too high of an auto voltage... maybe I'll get another one again, just make up some BS, $25 overnight shipped....

Anyways, did you try just calling Intel?

P.S. I don't know which I avatar I dislike more, Benman or Jarjar sith... well evil jarjar is slightly amusing - so i hate Benman more


----------



## ogow89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkhaze*
> 
> Did you run intel's diagnostic software to see if your CPU is messed up? I forget what they're called now, i know there's an actual Intel processor diagnostic tool, but I don't think that's what they had me run when I called them to ask what the f was up with my 4790k running 1.3v stock auto out of the box. The test showed a warning and I got a new chip, still ran at 1.27v out of the box auto, but manual i could drop it to 1.17 and I was so tired of building and swapping stuff in and out and TIM cleaning i just said to hell with it and kept it. I run it at 4.7 w/1.24v, which is good enuff... i guess, altho the diagnostic still showed a warning and it's still too high of an auto voltage... maybe I'll get another one again, just make up some BS, $25 overnight shipped....
> 
> Anyways, did you try just calling Intel?
> 
> P.S. I don't know which I avatar I dislike more, Benman or Jarjar sith... well evil jarjar is slightly amusing - so i hate Benman more


Test it with intel diagnostic tool awhile ago, and the cpu is fine and at stock it does it at 1.009v. I can do up to 4100mhz with that voltage, but as soon i try to go up 4400mhz, it just won't budge. And only in games does it crash on me.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Man, when they say every CPU is unique, they mean it.

Poking around some HardOCP z97 motherboard reviews, I see one where they couldn't find stability in the 1.36v vcore range. MSI recommended 2.20 VCCIN. They also said their CPU required 1.10 vSA for stability at high OC + ddr3-2400.

So much for conventional knowledge. Shouldn't need SA voltage over 1.05v at most for stability? Well, 1.05 crashed in 30 seconds and 1.10 is closing in on loop 4 now.

Combined that new knowledge with help from this thread regarding ring ratio. There are several Haswell/DC OC guides out there that need to be corrected, one in particular that, if I recall, says something like "Ring ratio won't help your overclock unless you're lowering it." Wrong wrong wrong.

Getting ring to 42x made core ratio 45 doable with 1.29v (or less) vs. 1.32 or more at anything less.

It appears 43x ring ratio is crucial to stabilizing 46x as well. Just kicked off loop 5, which is over 1 loop beyond what I've ever been able to get out of 46 at any combination of settings previously.

1.362 VID, 1.392 reported at load. Temps steady at 79-80C. Couldn't possibly care less if this thing degrades, and will cheerfully report it doing so while printing my shipping label for Intel.


----------



## CoreyL4

I am trying to see how low I can get a stable overclock of 4.6ghz on my 4790k.

I have VID set to 1.235 so vcore goes to 1.256v for testing. How come sometimes it will jump up to 1.264v for vcore when on this VID?

No other numbers I have put in for vid/vcore have done this so far. Only 1.235 (wasnt stable at 1.23).


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> I am trying to see how low I can get a stable overclock of 4.6ghz on my 4790k.
> 
> I have VID set to 1.235 so vcore goes to 1.256v for testing. How come sometimes it will jump up to 1.264v for vcore when on this VID?
> 
> No other numbers I have put in for vid/vcore have done this so far. Only 1.235 (wasnt stable at 1.23).


What other components, do you have?
Motherboard, PSU, Cooling, and so on...

Please fill out RigBuilder - Starting here

http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/type/RIG


----------



## aerotracks

Spent some more time on my daily setting, another 5mV improvement over last run








http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160408-230932cvetz.png


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Spent some more time on my daily setting, another 5mV improvement over last run


Nice aerotracks









Next screen shot any chance of including hwinfo in there


----------



## CoreyL4

So got my 4790k stable with a VID of 1.24 and vcore of 1.26 on 4.6ghz. That is all I have changed. I can not get it stable on 4.7ghz with 1.29 VID and 1.312 vcore.

What is the next variable that I should adjust to try and get it stable? VCCIN?


----------



## GeneO

Congrats!
Yes. If you raised vcore you should raise Vccin.


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Congrats!
> Yes. If you raised vcore you should raise Vccin.


VCCIN is around 1.8 for me. What should I raise it to and start testing?


----------



## arrow0309

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Spent some more time on my daily setting, another 5mV improvement over last run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160408-230932cvetz.png


Excellent result!









+1Rep









Which settings for prime, blend?


----------



## CoreyL4

Got a stable 4.7ghz finally.

VID is 1.28
Vcore is 1.304
VCCIN is 2.000

Temps were in the 60s with the occasional spike into the low 70s All 4 cores averaged between 60-66c. Cooled with a H105.

Idles in the low 30s (in Florida so I doubt I'll ever see the 20s idle temps due to ambient temp).

Do those numbers seem safe?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arrow0309*
> 
> Excellent result!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1Rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which settings for prime, blend?


Thanks man, setting is custom in place 8-4096k. Better for stability checking than blend.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Nice aerotracks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next screen shot any chance of including hwinfo in there


Hey, just saw that.. I did some tweaking tonight so there's a full screenshot for you








http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160410-025324b5s6h.png


----------



## CoreyL4

Can anyone comment on my previous post?


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Can anyone comment on my previous post?


Safe yes, but I base that completely on the temperatures you've listed.

The power use seems high for 4790k, you chip is .1v average above mine while I use the 4690k.


----------



## JourneymanMike

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Got a stable 4.7ghz finally.
> 
> VID is 1.28
> Vcore is 1.304
> VCCIN is 2.000
> 
> Temps were in the 60s with the occasional spike into the low 70s All 4 cores averaged between 60-66c. Cooled with a H105.
> 
> Idles in the low 30s (in Florida so I doubt I'll ever see the 20s idle temps due to ambient temp).
> 
> Do those numbers seem safe?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Can anyone comment on my previous post?


I haven't been following that closely, are you on air or under water?

1.304 Vcore is a bit high, IMHO, for 4.7GHz... Have you tried bringing it down? I've had 4.9GHz, RealBench stable for 2 hours, @ 1.3v

It would be very helpful if you could fill out rigbuilder, so we know what your current system is...

It's hard to tell anything, unless your system specs are listed...

Start here http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/type/RIG

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Safe yes, but I base that completely on the temperatures you've listed.
> 
> The power use seems high for 4790k, you chip is .1v average above mine while I use the 4690k.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JourneymanMike*


I haven't been following that closely, are you on air or under water?

1.304 Vcore is a bit high, IMHO, for 4.7GHz... Have you tried bringing it down? I've had 4.9GHz, RealBench stable for 2 hours, @ 1.3v

It would be very helpful if you could fill out rigbuilder, so we know what your current system is...

It's hard to tell anything, unless your system specs are listed...

Start here http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/type/RIG

Thanks,

Mike[/quote]

I am using a H105. I can try lowering the vcore a bit and see. It wasn't stable at 1.29 vcore but that was with stock 1.8 vccin. The vccin is at 2.000 now.

I can try lowering the vcore with the vccin at 2 and see what happens.

Don't have time atm for rig builder but this is my rig:

Corsair 760T
i7 4790K @4.7
16GB Corsair Vengeance Pro 1866mhz
MSI Z87 GD65
Corsair AX860 PSU
MSI GTX 970 SLI
Corsair H105
120GB Corsair Neutron GTX SSD
500GB Samsung 850 EVO SSD
2TB WD Black HDD
Asus 24X DVD Burner
MSI Interceptor DS200
Corsair K70 RGB
Windows 10 Home x64


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Got a stable 4.7ghz finally.
> 
> VID is 1.28
> Vcore is 1.304
> VCCIN is 2.000
> 
> Temps were in the 60s with the occasional spike into the low 70s All 4 cores averaged between 60-66c. Cooled with a H105.
> 
> Idles in the low 30s (in Florida so I doubt I'll ever see the 20s idle temps due to ambient temp).
> 
> Do those numbers seem safe?


THe VCCin is a bit high. Hve you tried to reduce it?


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> THe VCCin is a bit high. Hve you tried to reduce it?


Initially tried it at 1.9 vccin and it failed after 7 min of stress testing. I am gonna try for lower.


----------



## CoreyL4

Tried lower vcore. Didn't like that. Not stable unless 1.304v.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Hey, just saw that.. I did some tweaking tonight so there's a full screenshot for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160410-025324b5s6h.png


Amazing results (as usual), congratulations!

LLC level?

+ REP!


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Amazing results (as usual), congratulations!
> 
> LLC level?


Thanks a lot, I set 1.95V LLC 4 in BIOS


----------



## JourneymanMike

Hey Guys, I'm looking @ buying a new 6700K, for $320...

Here's the numbers...

SR2L0 & L606F474

Is there anything wrong with these #'s? Bad Lot, low overclocker and or whatever?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Hey, just saw that.. I did some tweaking tonight so there's a full screenshot for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160410-025324b5s6h.png


Oh wow.

Wow.

I have a lot of questions.

Do you have a golden sample IMC to do RDRD 4 at 2600mhz at those low voltages? Or is it more down to a high end ram kit?

Your RDWR_dr/dd at CL+2. Does that specifically help with stability, or mainly temps and a slight stability boost from running a bit cooler?

Do you stay below 1.20 vcore and vring because the SA and IO requirements start getting wonky?

My stock vSA is .865. For ddr3-2400, should I try a +.02 offset as well, or should I force it to .83v? I know I've seen the general rule of +.02/.03/.03 for RAM OCing, but I didn't know if that was specifically for 4790ks with their .80v stock SA.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Do you have a golden sample IMC to do RDRD 4 at 2600mhz at those low voltages? Or is it more down to a high end ram kit?


Every IMC can do this, it's all about the RAM
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Your RDWR_dr/dd at CL+2. Does that specifically help with stability, or mainly temps and a slight stability boost from running a bit cooler?


RDWR are related to a couple more factors than just CL, 12 is the tightest it can go with these particular subtimings. It's not about temp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Do you stay below 1.20 vcore and vring because the SA and IO requirements start getting wonky?


SA and IO requirements are not tied to VCore and VRing. I could run 4900Mhz at slightly above 1.2V VCore, but I choose not to.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> My stock vSA is .865. For ddr3-2400, should I try a +.02 offset as well, or should I force it to .83v? I know I've seen the general rule of +.02/.03/.03 for RAM OCing, but I didn't know if that was specifically for 4790ks with their .80v stock SA.


This is not 4790k-specific, it's a good starting point for any Haswell. Some CPUs like mine prefer a synchronous offset on IO analog/digital, other chips want from 2 to 5 mV more on analog, go ahead and try


----------



## gupsterg

@JourneymanMike

Perhaps query be best answered by Skylake owners.

@aerotracks

You have golden i7 4790K IMO







, +rep for some good shares of info







, have you done other stability tests for longer?


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> some good shares of info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , have you done other stability tests for longer?


Thanks man, yeah I have done a couple long runs, 8-4096k full pass takes 21 hours, needs another 15-20mV VCore on top of these 90min runs


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @JourneymanMike
> 
> Perhaps query be best answered by Skylake owners.
> 
> @aerotracks
> 
> You have golden i7 4790K IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , +rep for some good shares of info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , have you done other stability tests for longer?





































































































































































































































































































































































































































































AWWWW, H E Double Hockey Sticks! Wrong forum...

I think I actually need to sleep, one of these days!

Thanks for the alert


----------



## GeneO

Don't be so hard on yourself.
Lol


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Don't be so hard on yourself.
> Lol


I'll try, Honestly!!


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Every IMC can do this, it's all about the RAM
> RDWR are related to a couple more factors than just CL, 12 is the tightest it can go with these particular subtimings. It's not about temp.
> SA and IO requirements are not tied to VCore and VRing. I could run 4900Mhz at slightly above 1.2V VCore, but I choose not to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not 4790k-specific, it's a good starting point for any Haswell. Some CPUs like mine prefer a synchronous offset on IO analog/digital, other chips want from 2 to 5 mV more on analog, go ahead and try


Thank you so much for your time.

I kept running across the idea of running IOD 50mv higher than analog. I wonder how many hours I've been slamming my head into that brick wall.

Just for funsies I dropped RAM to 2200 from 2400 and proportionally tightened timings. Suddenly my RAM that couldn't do 1T to save its life at 2400 was running 1T with no problem. Set -.35 on SA and +.03 on A and D and was able to do 3 loops at 44x at a previously insta-BSOD vcore.

So yeah, thanks. Do you have a link to anywhere with this sort of detailed technical info? I love the fine tuning info. So much more helpful than "up vcore then multiplier til crash then vcore moar."


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> THe VCCin is a bit high. Hve you tried to reduce it?


Ive been running like this since launch day of the cpu, about 2 years ago.

CPU Clock Ratio: 50x
Uncore Ratio: 45x
C1E: Disable
C6/C7: Disable
CPU Thermal Monitor: Disable
C3: Enable
EIST: Disable
CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration: Extreme
CPU Phase Control: Extreme Performance
VRIN Override: 2.2v
VCore: 1.400v
Ring Voltage: 1.2v

No problems yet, pc in sign


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Thanks man, yeah I have done a couple long runs, 8-4096k full pass takes 21 hours, needs another 15-20mV VCore on top of these 90min runs


Nice







.

I used P95 a bit with my original i5, that did about 4.4GHz with 1.18V VID, 4.6GHz it topped out at with 1.27V VID, very little testing as highest core temp was 78C in the P95 benchmark. So I used x264, RealBench Stress mode and [email protected]

The 2nd i5 I got was way better, the OC in sig been tested several times with 8hrs of x264 / RB and 12-48hr runs of [email protected] I never used P95 with it, for my uses of rig the OC has shown no issues over several months.



Spoiler: My OC settings



From bios defaults I change:-

Ai Overclock Tuner [Auto]->[XMP]
1-Core Ratio Limit [Auto]->[49]
Min. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[44]
Max. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[44]
DRAM Command Rate [2]->[1]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Enabled]->[Disabled]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[Adaptive Mode]
CPU Core Voltage Offset [Auto]->[0.001]
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[1.254]
CPU Cache Voltage [Auto]->[Manual Mode]
CPU Cache Voltage Override [Auto]->[1.100]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Auto]->[Disabled]
SVID Support [Auto]->[Enabled]
CPU C-States [Auto]->[Enabled]





Spoiler: My stress test screenies









When I had a Vapor-X 290X adding hot air to the case (as RB loads that as well) I'd hit ~78C highest core with 4.9GHz with room ambient of ~24C. Not tested it recently with the Fury X, I'm hoping as the AIO exhausts all heat from GPU outside the case RB will show reduced temps.

Have you done any RB / x264 stress testing? curious to a) know your thoughts b) results of your OC on them







.


----------



## aerotracks

That's a very nice i5 you got









I had one of these too a while ago, it was a very nice chip.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This was undelidded and on air cooling
http://abload.de/image.php?img=4800_1268_customicsvl.png


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Have you done any RB / x264 stress testing? curious to a) know your thoughts b) results of your OC on them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nope, prime95 only. Some people say prime degrades CPUs, it doesn't. I've been owning my i7 since October 2014, ran tons of prime95 on it for stress testing, there is no degradation on core/imc whatsoever.
However Prime95 doesn't always make sense, especially at higher clock speeds it gets brutally hot. Also cooling performance needs to be considered. I am running custom watercooling + liquid metal application under the lid, an i7 without delid and on air cooling that's a whole different story. I wouldn't torture my chip with 75C+ on core for any prolonged amount of time.
So of course there's a valid use case for other stress tests, I just never bothered









Best stress is stability in running the actual application scenario the CPU gets used for, if that's a given these stress tests can fail left and right and it doesn't matter.


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers







, was tempted at one point to get an i7 4790K or Skylake i5 but then I thought I've got a sweet stable setup so why bother







, instead I scratched the itch of playing with something new by getting the Fiji card







.

My i5 is not delided, I haven't grown the balls to take that step yet














.

I concur with your thoughts on stress testing







.

I once did meddle with tweaking timings on my RAM but had no luck







, I didn't hold out much hope anyhow as TBH it's bog standard ish RAM. I use 2400MHz [email protected] .

Been great to read your posts







.


----------



## SgtRotty

does my latency and write read speeds look ok? 4x4gb gskill tridentx


----------



## k0k0

Hi, Im thinking to but a G3258 X526B007 VIETNAN chip, this is a good step?


----------



## ogow89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0k0*
> 
> Hi, Im thinking to but a G3258 X526B007 VIETNAN chip, this is a good step?


What exactly you want to do with it? And what kind of a setup are you going for?

Personally i would pay more and get a skylake cpu and start with an i5, but i don't know what is your budget .


----------



## k0k0

The idea is to buy this chip and a Gigabyte GA-H97M-HD3, the idea it overclock this chip in order to obtain something like 4.5Ghz with 1.345v, more or less, the colling system Im going to use is a Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 AIO.


----------



## ogow89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0k0*
> 
> The idea is to buy this chip and a Gigabyte GA-H97M-HD3, the idea it overclock this chip in order to obtain something like 4.5Ghz with 1.345v, more or less, the colling system Im going to use is a Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 AIO.


As far as i know, the h97 motherboards are not for overclocking. And why combine a good aio cooling with the lowest end cpu? What do you plan to do with the it, and what are you trying to achieve?

Instead of wasting money on both, with the money get an i3 6100/6300 or whatever. Then again i can't recommend anything to you unless we have an idea of what you really need to do with that setup and how much money you have to build a setup.


----------



## Mega Man

The words "good" and "aio" aka clc should never be used in the same sentence


----------



## ogow89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> The words "good" and "aio" aka clc should never be used in the same sentence


It's decent and will get the job done, why not ''good''?

It will cool the cpu as the best air cooler the money can buy and produce less noise. I for one use aio and i am happy with it. I don't have the space in my case to go for a full custom made water cooling setup, so i picked an affordable AIO and it works great for me and is silent.


----------



## Mega Man

"i am happy with it" is all that matters

"I don't have the space in my case to go for a full custom made water" is an excuse there is always room


----------



## ogow89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> "i am happy with it" is all that matters
> 
> "I don't have the space in my case to go for a full custom made water" is an excuse there is always room


Not in my case. Aerocool Xwarrior mid tower.


----------



## Mega Man

I see at least 2 120mm rad locations a small pump res, and minor tubing and fittings you would of been in buissness, worst case there is always exterior rads


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> Ive been running like this since launch day of the cpu, about 2 years ago.
> 
> CPU Clock Ratio: 50x
> Uncore Ratio: 45x
> C1E: Disable
> C6/C7: Disable
> CPU Thermal Monitor: Disable
> C3: Enable
> EIST: Disable
> CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration: Extreme
> CPU Phase Control: Extreme Performance
> VRIN Override: 2.2v
> VCore: 1.400v
> Ring Voltage: 1.2v
> 
> No problems yet, pc in sign


I see you have the same mobo and cpu, and similar settings.
Im trying to get a stable 5GHz at as lowest volts possible.

So far i've achieved 4.9GHz @ vcore 1.344v with 1.824v input. haven't had any crash with it yet atleast.
And 5GHz @ vcore 1.44v with 2.304v input. There's a huge difference in input voltage and im trying to lower it, also its not stable enough yet. I feel like I must get that inpit voltage down somehow, but still have to work on that.

Got a couple questions for you if you dont mind:

Have you messed with VSA, IOA and IOD voltages? My VCCIOA settles at 1.003 - 1.014v when I set them all to auto.
For my 4.9GHz and 5GHz overclock i've raised all three together with +0.21 to end up with VCCIOA at 1.254v under load.

I've seen some people around here that are able to tweak those voltage seperately alot easier since for them it is possible to see once in windows, what the three values are when altered in the bios,
but for this Gigabyte Z97 SOC Force board it will only show one value in windows (VCCIOA) when VSA, IOA and IOD are altered in the bios.
Have you messed with these and or found some logic on how to tweak them? And what does it default for you when all three set to auto?

And also what about Channel, and Rank interleaving under the memory section, you leave these on auto, disabled or enabled these?

Thanks


----------



## neurotix

Hi guys, I got a 4790k recently so I'll join the club later.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Have you messed with VSA, IOA and IOD voltages? My VCCIOA settles at 1.003 - 1.014v when I set them all to auto.
> For my 4.9GHz and 5GHz overclock i've raised all three together with +0.21 to end up with VCCIOA at 1.254v under load.
> 
> I've seen some people around here that are able to tweak those voltage seperately alot easier since for them it is possible to see once in windows, what the three values are when altered in the bios,
> but for this Gigabyte Z97 SOC Force board it will only show one value in windows (VCCIOA) when VSA, IOA and IOD are altered in the bios.
> Have you messed with these and or found some logic on how to tweak them? And what does it default for you when all three set to auto?
> 
> And also what about Channel, and Rank interleaving under the memory section, you leave these on auto, disabled or enabled these?
> Thanks


I have changed the following too:

System Agent: +0.300
CPU IO Analog: +0.150
CPU IO Digital: +0.150

Other then that i have left everything els on Auto / Default.


----------



## jdorje

That's a lot of voltage.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spiriva*
> 
> I have changed the following too:
> 
> System Agent: +0.300
> CPU IO Analog: +0.150
> CPU IO Digital: +0.150
> 
> Other then that i have left everything els on Auto / Default.


Alright thanks. And what is the amount of VCCIOA voltage you end up with under load? And what is the stock VCCIOA voltage when you set all three to auto or normal?

I think im better of contacting gigabyte about these 3 particular voltages and ask what they recommend, and why they are all 3 tied together to one value once in windows.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> That's a lot of voltage.


You mean my VCCIOA of 1.254v under load or was that meant for Spiriva?


----------



## jdorje

1.25V is a lot. +0.3v is a lot and possibly really too much.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 1.25V is a lot. +0.3v is a lot and possibly really too much.


I see a lot of review websites recommend jacking the IMC voltage straight to 1.25v, whenever RAM is clocked out of spec "in order to eliminate any handicaps of the IMC". While this worked for the purposes of the review, due to its short testing time, it might be problematic in normal usage on a daily basis over the life of the IMC.

Fwiw, my IMC is only at 0.85v + 0.025v (0.875v - 0.88v) and I am stable for 9+ hours in p95 and OCCT with AVX testing 29GB of DDR3 at 2666MHz, 47x core and 46x cache.


----------



## chartiet

With proper timings, that vccsa can be as low as 0.85v. Its a pita to get stable though.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I see a lot of review websites recommend jacking the IMC voltage straight to 1.25v, whenever RAM is clocked out of spec "in order to eliminate any handicaps of the IMC". While this worked for the purposes of the review, due to its short testing time, it might be problematic in normal usage on a daily basis over the life of the IMC.
> 
> Fwiw, my IMC is only at 0.85v + 0.025v (0.875v - 0.88v) and I am stable for 9+ hours in p95 and OCCT with AVX testing 29GB of DDR3 at 2666MHz, 47x core and 46x cache.


My RAM isn't even overclocked atm.
When I started overclocking my 4790K I read all the guides I could find and indeed as you said, alot of them state its probably okay to just go +0.25v - 0.30v on the IMC.

I agree 1.25v is probably a little too much on the IMC, but when I use more VSA, IOA and IOD volts it seems I need a bit less Vcore (aprox 0.012v).

Im just testing alot of things I read. Im down to my last possible multiplier to get 5GHz.
I want to get that stable for just running a realbench run, thats all I want lol. I managed to do this but with Vcore 1.44v and 2.304v input, which I wouldn't use for 24/7 anymore either.

Now I want to see if I can go any lower with Vcore and Input voltage mainly at 5GHz for running a realbench run.
So im playing more with the other voltages now.
Less input voltage I think has to be possible since at 4.9GHz I can run it with only 1.8v - 1.824v input.

I don't need hours of running stresstests, ill probably wont even run 5GHz 24/7 anymore, but I want to see how low I can go with the volts while still passing realbench.

Also i've found that whenever I pass realbench just 1 run, I am stable and good to go for my use. I guess my use which is mainly gaming isn't really stressful on the CPU.

My VCCIOA at stock is already 1.003v - 1014v. So maybe ill try to go negative also later to see if that might help me, but im guessing it won't.

Anyhow this club has already been very helpfull with lots of helpfull advice


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> With proper timings, that vccsa can be as low as 0.85v. Its a pita to get stable though.


Even more reason to get RAM stable first, stock or overclock. I was having occasional anomalies like freezes and restarts when my RAM hadn't been completely stable and I was running 4+ hours of OCCT or p95 custom blend. Slight VCCSA, VDDR, and VCCIN bumps were what it took me to get RAM stable at stock CPU. After that, CPU re-overclocking to 4.7GHz proved confidently more stable, because the random freezes and restarts don't occur anymore on 9+ hour stress tests.


----------



## chartiet

Experiencing same thing. Couldn't get through 4 loops of x264. I hear you







. I'm still trying experimenting with timings in lieu of raising voltages, but patience is wearing thin lol. Ready to throw this ram away.


----------



## Spiriva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 1.25V is a lot. +0.3v is a lot and possibly really too much.


Ive been running it like this for ~2 years now, and so far so good. I was planing on getting a Skylake but when the 6700k came out the difference to a 4790k was just not good enough.
Altho maybe your right and using this much V is not good in the long run, then again I didnt plan on keeping it for this long even









I pretty much took a day to dial in these settings, and then Ive just let it run on 5ghz like this for well almost 2 years, I think in like july it will be two years.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

edit: Scratch all of this. Haswell's greatest cruelty is all of its false leads. Inspiring new paths to the same dead ends.

Thanks to those who helped.


----------



## Cannonkill

Is there anyone using an as rock z97 extreme4 with a i5 4690k and if do what are your voltages like at 4.4Ghz. Want to know because mine did not like 1.15v but it works with 1.18v.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> With proper timings, that vccsa can be as low as 0.85v. Its a pita to get stable though.
> 
> 
> 
> Even more reason to get RAM stable first, stock or overclock. I was having occasional anomalies like freezes and restarts when my RAM hadn't been completely stable and I was running 4+ hours of OCCT or p95 custom blend. Slight VCCSA, VDDR, and VCCIN bumps were what it took me to get RAM stable at stock CPU. After that, CPU re-overclocking to 4.7GHz proved confidently more stable, because the random freezes and restarts don't occur anymore on 9+ hour stress tests.
Click to expand...

Getting RAM stable first.. yeah about that:

You realize your bandwidth increases and latency decreases on IMC when CPU or Uncore speed is increased, right? That alone can create instability..

ie- CPU @ 4ghz / RAM at 2666 = everything fine

CPU @ 4.7ghz / RAM at 2666 = BSOD and memory management errors (all related from the increase in CPU only, no change to RAM timing/settings)

*Your not 'doing it wrong' by focusing on stable RAM settings first. Just dont think that you are eliminating the possibility of RAM related failures with this approach. Its always good to eliminate possible points of failure with your OC. Just be aware that increasing the CPU speed will affect bandwidth available.. and bandwidth increases lead to failure when the RAM cannot cope.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Getting RAM stable first.. yeah about that:
> 
> You realize your bandwidth increases and latency decreases on IMC when CPU or Uncore speed is increased, right? That alone can create instability..
> 
> ie- CPU @ 4ghz / RAM at 2666 = everything fine
> CPU @ 4.7ghz / RAM at 2666 = BSOD and memory management errors (all related from the increase in CPU only, no change to RAM timing/settings)
> 
> *Your not 'doing it wrong' by focusing on stable RAM settings first. Just dont think that you are eliminating the possibility of RAM related failures with this approach. Its always good to eliminate possible points of failure with your OC. Just be aware that increasing the CPU speed will affect bandwidth available.. and bandwidth increases lead to failure when the RAM cannot cope.


Actually, I couldn't agree more. It's important to emphasize a good stable RAM baseline, especially when one is overclocking it anyway (XMP isn't 100% reliable btw). I have been fortunate in my case that getting 2666MHz stable with 4.4GHz and then overclocking to 4.7GHz only required VCCIN and VCore bumps. Again tested with 29GB in OCCT with AVX and P95 custom blend 1344K FFT for 9+ hours each.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Getting RAM stable first.. yeah about that:
> 
> You realize your bandwidth increases and latency decreases on IMC when CPU or Uncore speed is increased, right? That alone can create instability..
> 
> ie- CPU @ 4ghz / RAM at 2666 = everything fine
> CPU @ 4.7ghz / RAM at 2666 = BSOD and memory management errors (all related from the increase in CPU only, no change to RAM timing/settings)
> 
> *Your not 'doing it wrong' by focusing on stable RAM settings first. Just dont think that you are eliminating the possibility of RAM related failures with this approach. Its always good to eliminate possible points of failure with your OC. Just be aware that increasing the CPU speed will affect bandwidth available.. and bandwidth increases lead to failure when the RAM cannot cope.


Honestly, I didn't really realise all this stuff.
Might start all over soon with my oc with this new (to me) info









Some very helpfull info, thanks! + REP


----------



## jdorje

The more you know about your system's overclock the easier it'll be to overclock more.

But things aren't very independent. Raising core clock may make ram oc harder, or vice versa. Having uncore too high or too low might make it harder.

Since core is king, it's usually recommended to max your core clock before looking at the other two. But mostly you should just make sure you aren't sacrificing core for ram or uncore.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> The more you know about your system's overclock the easier it'll be to overclock more.
> 
> But things aren't very independent. Raising core clock may make ram oc harder, or vice versa. Having uncore too high or too low might make it harder.
> 
> Since core is king, it's usually recommended to max your core clock before looking at the other two. But mostly you should just make sure you aren't sacrificing core for ram or uncore.


Im thinking for my case of trying to get a more stable higher cpu overclock of 5GHz, it could very much be that my RAM is actually causing instability at the moment for me.

Maybe this is why im getting more stable when i use a higher voltage on the IMC.
But then again, it might also just be nothing more than another false lead.
But well.. the excitement of looking into possible new finds for our chips and learn new things about it is just so much fun IMO







, but sometimes also frustrating


----------



## Noufel

hi folks
my DC i7 oc'ed to 4.5 with 1.18V on the core cooled with an H110i gtx ( quiet mode on pump and fans )
the temps with aida are 72C max for the core 0 and other cores 62-66C, gaming ( bf4 mp 64 players ) never exceed 67C but when i use OCCt the temps go in the 80ish C, is this normla for this cpu ?
thnx in advance


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> hi folks
> my DC i7 oc'ed to 4.5 with 1.18V on the core cooled with an H110i gtx ( quiet mode on pump and fans )
> the temps with aida are 72C max for the core 0 and other cores 62-66C, gaming ( bf4 mp 64 players ) never exceed 67C but when i use OCCt the temps go in the 80ish C, is this normla for this cpu ?
> thnx in advance


Try Prime95 small FFT, it'll go over 100C







Yes it's completely normal, Haswell overvolts on certain workloads to help achieve stability.


----------



## jdorje

DC doesn't really overvolt. On adaptive voltage my 4690k adds on .01V for heavy avx2 - which isn't that bad considering avx2 synthetics need at least .01V more for stability. But avx2/fma itself is massively hotter. Size-8k ffts on p95 28.7 will probably hit 100C eventually (I can run it for a few seconds if my water temperature is at minimum though).

Just tested and from a water temp of 28C (+8C from ambient, so not quite minimum) I hit 83C within a couple seconds. If allowed to continue the water temp would get up to 45C+ and I'd be around 100C. Total power use for that is 180-200W.

By comparison x264 tops out around 71C.

Does an i7 overvolt more? My i5 adaptive curve only goes up to 39x multiplier, after that it flatlines at 1.114. I can add an offset for adaptive on higher multipliers, but still, the max is 1.114. But a 4790k would go at least up to 44x multiplier with presumably a higher maximum curve value. So the overvolt could certainly be more. Dunno.

Supposedly 1st-gen haswell had a much larger volt, potentially up to 0.1V on the 4770k which is death.

Is there any fft size hotter than 8k?


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> DC doesn't really overvolt


In my case 1.285 set in UEFI translates to 1.288 under regular load, 1.312 on OCCT and 1.344 on Prime95. I suppose YMMV. Maybe it's board dependent or something.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> In my case 1.285 set in UEFI translates to 1.288 under regular load, 1.312 on OCCT and 1.344 on Prime95. I suppose YMMV. Maybe it's board dependent or something.


Pretty sure it comes from the VID table on the CPU. It definitely varies by chip though, so as you say YMMV.

What chip do you have?


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Pretty sure it comes from the VID table on the CPU. It definitely varies by chip though, so as you say YMMV.
> 
> What chip do you have?


4790k, it's the "Roided midgit" rig in the signature. It's not a great chip. Stock VID for 4.4GHz was 1.224 or something like that.


----------



## jdorje

So I'm guessing it's an i5 vs i7 thing.

Any other i5 owners want to check if your adaptive curve extends beyond 39x?


----------



## g0tsl33p14

I would submit my i5 4690k for testing.

My trouble with this comes into that I am not finding it easy translating your conversation for my understanding of my BIOS. I cant figure out what you are testing, mainly the questions you are asking.

I see you are utilizing different stress methods OCCT, AVX, and Prime95, that I know use different command lines to achieve the stability plus heat goals. I have OCCT, my attempt to install the AVX codec failed so I gave up; no AVX for me, and my Prime95 is version 28.7 build 1. First if you want me to test, do you see anything upsetting about these stressing programs?

What I am testing will have to be explained differently because I am spoiled, and my understanding of this BIOS is funky. What I did is crank all my multipliers to x47, add some voltages, plus offset on my ring.

The extreme power setting continues to adapt while I have done my best to fix every input I can. This is why my clocks go above 4.8ghz, and I have noticed voltage as high as 1.34v vcore.

Since this works for me, I am just sitting on my mind until further problems arise.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Does an i7 overvolt more? My i5 adaptive curve only goes up to 39x multiplier, after that it flatlines at 1.114. I can add an offset for adaptive on higher multipliers, but still, the max is 1.114. But a 4790k would go at least up to 44x multiplier with presumably a higher maximum curve value. So the overvolt could certainly be more. Dunno.


If it flattens at 39x, then it is not adaptive voltage. By definition, adaptive extends the VID vs frequency relationship beyond the highest turbo multiplie which is 39x for a 4690k. Your only doing offset with the normal turbo curve.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> If it flattens at 39x, then it is not adaptive voltage. By definition, adaptive extends the VID vs frequency relationship beyond the highest turbo multiplie which is 39x for a 4690k. Your only doing offset with the normal turbo curve.


I don't understand why you want to derail the conversation by bring up yet another pointless argument about nomenclature. But let's go.

I said the adaptive curve, not adaptive voltage. When I said adaptive curve I meant the CPU's VID table. No matter what voltage setting you use this VID table is going to say the same thing. If you prefer I will call it the VID table rather than the adaptive curve from now on, even though I think that's even more confusing since we use VID (incorrectly) to mean something else.

Adaptive voltage is defined by Asus as the voltage mode that uses the VID table, with an override offset or value for the highest power state. Offset voltage is defined by Asus as the voltage mode that uses the VID table, with an offset for all power states. This is correct, right? But it's not "by definition", it's just what asus calls it. Motherboard manufacturers always calling things by their own names is a pain in the ass and maybe asus's system makes the most sense, but it's still a poorly-thought-out naming system.

My gigabyte board has a voltage mode that uses the VID table with an offset for all power states. They call it "normal" mode, which is even worse than asus's term. If I leave the offset at "auto" then the offset will be ramped up as I raise multiplier. I end up with +0.3V at 46x and above, for ~1.43V vcore.

In either case you can find the desired VID data by running either offset or normal or adaptive or whatever mode your mobo supports, with +0 for the offset. The VID table will extend upward in a curve, to a point where it stops. It might be interesting simply to reboot into the bios at each different multiplier and see what the value is. But while my 4690k stops at 39x, obviously a 4790k must continue higher.

To bring it back to my question about avx2 overvolting, darkwizzie's guide implies the overvolt could be as much as +0.2V. Which is insane. I've said mine is more like .015V, which is actually quite sane. I'd be interested to see data from a 4790k.

To test you probably want offset set to 0, adaptive mode of some form engaged, on any reasonable multiplier (but can't be too high since there's no offset or override). Try running x264 and see what your highest vcore runs to. Then run p95 and see how high it goes (and make sure to watch temps). You can then repeat with an offset or override value at higher multiplier and see if it changes, but you have to be really careful of temps if you're running p95 small ffts on a high overclock.


----------



## GeneO

First of all you calling your offset voltage "adaptive" is just going to confuse people. Your board does not support adaptive.

Your description the "Asus description" of the Intel adaptive voltage is not quite correct. With non-K processors, the processor follows the VID curve up to the maximum voltage for the highest turbo multiplier. On K processors, without adaptive voltage, the voltage would not increase past that of the non-K maximum. What adaptive lets you do Is interpolate that VID curve up to a maximum that you define for your overclocked multiplier. I believe it was Intel that coined that term, not Asus.

Also, these are not power states, power states are C1E, C6 and C7 for example,. Best to call it VID.

So I was responding to this:

"My i5 adaptive curve only goes up to 39x multiplier, after that it flatlines at 1.114. I can add an offset for adaptive on higher multipliers, but still, the max is 1.114"

Now does that mean that when you apply the offset, it only applies above 39x or for below as well? If the latter, then it is not equivalent to Asus Adaptive mode, but offset. This kind of confusion is why it is important to use the right terms.

From what I have read, normal is just offset (applies the offset across the entire VID) and not anything like adaptive.

.


----------



## jdorje

I never said adaptive voltage. Only you have used that term. My question is how far the curve goes on other cpus. I'm not talking about mobo voltage settings.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I never said adaptive voltage. Only you have used that term. My question is how far the curve goes on other cpus. I'm not talking about mobo voltage settings.


"My i5 adaptive curve only goes up to 39x multiplier, after that it flatlines at 1.114. I can add an offset for adaptive on higher multipliers, but still, the max is 1.114"


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Any other i5 owners want to check if your adaptive curve extends beyond 39x?


I use adaptive offset mode with 49x CPU 44x Cache.



Spoiler: My OC settings



From bios defaults I change:-

Ai Overclock Tuner [Auto]->[XMP]
1-Core Ratio Limit [Auto]->[49]
Min. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[44]
Max. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[44]
DRAM Command Rate [2]->[1]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Enabled]->[Disabled]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[Adaptive Mode]
CPU Core Voltage Offset [Auto]->[0.001]
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[1.254]
CPU Cache Voltage [Auto]->[Manual Mode]
CPU Cache Voltage Override [Auto]->[1.100]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Auto]->[Disabled]
SVID Support [Auto]->[Enabled]
CPU C-States [Auto]->[Enabled]





Spoiler: My stress test screenies









When I compared manual mode (no offset 1.255V) with adaptive offset mode (offset: 0.001V turbo mode voltage: 1.254V) the overvolt on VCORE vs VID was the same.



Spoiler: Manual mode, AiDA64 FPU test (AVX/2,etc)









Spoiler: Adaptive offset mode, AiDA64 FPU test (AVX/2,etc)


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I use adaptive offset mode with 49x CPU 44x Cache.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My OC settings
> 
> 
> 
> From bios defaults I change:-
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Auto]->[XMP]
> 1-Core Ratio Limit [Auto]->[49]
> Min. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[44]
> Max. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[44]
> DRAM Command Rate [2]->[1]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Enabled]->[Disabled]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[Adaptive Mode]
> CPU Core Voltage Offset [Auto]->[0.001]
> Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[1.254]
> CPU Cache Voltage [Auto]->[Manual Mode]
> CPU Cache Voltage Override [Auto]->[1.100]
> CPU Spread Spectrum [Auto]->[Disabled]
> SVID Support [Auto]->[Enabled]
> CPU C-States [Auto]->[Enabled]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My stress test screenies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I compared manual mode (no offset 1.255V) with adaptive offset mode (offset: 0.001V turbo mode voltage: 1.254V) the overvolt on VCORE vs VID was the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Manual mode, AiDA64 FPU test (AVX/2,etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Adaptive offset mode, AiDA64 FPU test (AVX/2,etc)


Nice my 4790k stopped at 4.7 ghz my new skylake 6700k does 4.8 ghz its worth the upgrade I sold my 4790k and only had to pay 100 more for my 6700k


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers







, I was tempted at one point by a few upgrades.

Firstly around crimbo there were some i7 4790K deals, approx. £223 at the time. As I only do light desktop use/VM/some gaming I didn't see the point. Did a bit of research if it would "future proof" rig (I use that term loosely







), again did not see the point.

Secondly a cashback deal on Asus mobo came about early Jan 16, a M8 Ranger would have worked out £111 and possibly £84 after I sold an item that came free with it I didn't require. There was also some G.SKILL Ripjaws V 16GB Kit 3200MHz CL15 pre-order @ Amazon for ~£75. I could have snagged a non K processor for some OC'ing (ROG forum had some ROMs for M8 R). But I probably would have got a K processor as didn't like some features that got knocked out when OC'ing a non K, this route again seemed like no point.

In both above scenarios I was also fating roll of the "Silicon lottery" dice







, which I could have lost or won







. As the OC was tested stable in normal usage/repeated stress testing over the course of several months, I was also perhaps taking chance new setup may not be so "solid" for high OC. This DC chip was so easy to OC that it seems criminal to dispose of it







.

My setup cost:-

i5 4690K approx. £140 (had 2 over the course of 2015, so averaged price)
M7 Ranger £96 (sold Front base panel that came with it FOC)
RAM £95 (Q1 15 this was best price)
CM V850 £85 (good promo + Seasonic OEM)
HSF £13.50 (2nd hand ebay)

After a little rebate on above prices due to some buying tactics, all in all was ~£340, which I couldn't knock







, nor find a "bang for $" upgrade path.

I made a small profit on 4 Hawaii cards I'd bought over the course of 2015 (with tactics) and sold off 1 by 1, so I ploughed those £££ into a Fury X







. My best Hawaii with final 24/7 use custom ROM vs Fury X current 24/7 use custom ROM.

TBH I can't see myself now selling Z97/DC platform, I think it will stay with me like my Q6600 platform from ~2007







. I reckon I'll stick to GPU upgrades until I see platform creating bottleneck to warrant an upgrade.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I was tempted at one point by a few upgrades.
> 
> Firstly around crimbo there were some i7 4790K deals, approx. £223 at the time. As I only do light desktop use/VM/some gaming I didn't see the point. Did a bit of research if it would "future proof" rig (I use that term loosely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), again did not see the point.
> 
> Secondly a cashback deal on Asus mobo came about early Jan 16, a M8 Ranger would have worked out £111 and possibly £84 after I sold an item that came free with it I didn't require. There was also some G.SKILL Ripjaws V 16GB Kit 3200MHz CL15 pre-order @ Amazon for ~£75. I could have snagged a non K processor for some OC'ing (ROG forum had some ROMs for M8 R). But I probably would have got a K processor as didn't like some features that got knocked out when OC'ing a non K, this route again seemed like no point.
> 
> In both above scenarios I was also fating roll of the "Silicon lottery" dice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , which I could have lost or won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . As the OC was tested stable in normal usage/repeated stress testing over the course of several months, I was also perhaps taking chance new setup may not be so "solid" for high OC. This DC chip was so easy to OC that it seems criminal to dispose of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My setup cost:-
> 
> i5 4690K approx. £140 (had 2 over the course of 2015, so averaged price)
> M7 Ranger £96 (sold Front base panel that came with it FOC)
> RAM £95 (Q1 15 this was best price)
> CM V850 £85 (good promo + Seasonic OEM)
> HSF £13.50 (2nd hand ebay)
> 
> After a little rebate on above prices due to some buying tactics, all in all was ~£340, which I couldn't knock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , nor find a "bang for $" upgrade path.
> 
> I made a small profit on 4 Hawaii cards I'd bought over the course of 2015 (with tactics) and sold off 1 by 1, so I ploughed those £££ into a Fury X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My best Hawaii with final 24/7 use custom ROM vs Fury X current 24/7 use custom ROM.
> 
> TBH I can't see myself now selling Z97/DC platform, I think it will stay with me like my Q6600 platform from ~2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I reckon I'll stick to GPU upgrades until I see platform creating bottleneck to warrant an upgrade.


My 4790k did bottleneck my 980ti superoverclocked 2k monitor and just the m.2 ssd tec on my new gigabyte gaming 7 is insaine 1.5 gbps write and 2.5 gbps write yes i said gbps ... and its so small its hidden behind my 980ti so it looks like I have no hard drive ..


----------



## NexusRed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> My 4790k did bottleneck my 980ti superoverclocked 2k monitor and just the m.2 ssd tec on my new gigabyte gaming 7 is insaine 1.5 gbps write and 2.5 gbps write yes i said gbps ... and its so small its hidden behind my 980ti so it looks like I have no hard drive ..


4790K bottleneck a 980ti SC @ 2K resolution? I'm calling bluff on that.at that reso, your gaming experience is more GPU dependant unless your playing some God awful, single threaded game.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> My 4790k did bottleneck my 980ti superoverclocked 2k monitor and just the m.2 ssd tec on my new gigabyte gaming 7 is insaine 1.5 gbps write and 2.5 gbps write yes i said gbps ... and its so small its hidden behind my 980ti so it looks like I have no hard drive ..


Storage performance I'd probably not be able to notice in my uses







. I'm also finding it hard to think your i7 4790K would bottleneck a 980Ti







.

In this compare fnZx has his Fury X at 1090/600 vs my 1135/535. For graphics tests he's scored better, note his CPU is at 4.6GHz. So in tests CPU oriented I score better, I know not as valid a compare as GPU clocks differ so will down clock my CPU to test with Fury X. I know on Hawaii when I went even down to 4.4GHz the GPU was not bottlenecked (did not check lower clocks), any small gain in performance I saw at being 4.9GHz was purely down to CPU clock.

Perhaps the gain you see is a culmination of IPC, etc?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> The tests in Fire Strike are:
> 
> Graphics Test 1
> This test focusses on geometry and illumination. Particles are drawn at half resolution and dynamic particals are disabled. 100 spotlights cast shadows and 140 point lights that do not. Lower pixels processing than in test 2, since there is no depth of field.
> 
> Graphics Test 2
> Now it is time to focus on the particles and the GPU simulations: Particles are drawn at full resolution and dynamic particle illumination is enabled. Two smoke fields are simulated by the GPU, 6 spotlights cast a shadow and 65 lights without shadows. Shaders are utilized for particle and fluid simulations and post processing (including depth of Field).
> 
> Physics Test
> The CPU is being stressed by running gameplay physics simulations. The GPU is kept out of the wind to ensure that only the CPU is stressed. In the test there are 32 simulated worlds, 1 thread per available core is used to run the simulations.
> 
> Combined Test
> Now the torture really starts: both CPU and GPU are pushed hard at the same time. The GPU load is a mix of Graphics test 1 and 2, using tessellation, volumetric illumination, fluid simulation, particle simulation, FFT based bloom and Depth of Field. The CPU is pushed by creating the rigid body physics of the breaking statues (background).
> The test runs 32 world simulations running in separate threads each containing 1 statue crumbling into 113 parts. On top off that: 16 invisible rigid bodies (in all but one world). The simulations run on one thread per available CPU core.


Quote from.

Next my rig vs i7 6700K @ 4.7GHz.

Graphics wise max 2.4% gain on i7 6700K, FPS wise max 1.95.

Physics test +51.5% (16.28 FPS), yes my rig gets shown the door







, but the test is oriented towards purely CPU/threads.

Combined test +2.3% 0.79 FPS gain on i7 6700K.

Yes, we can pick holes at 3DM compare or using it as generalisation but I'd think indicative of performance between the 2 platforms IMO.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NexusRed*
> 
> 4790K bottleneck a 980ti SC @ 2K resolution? I'm calling bluff on that.at that reso, your gaming experience is more GPU dependant unless your playing some God awful, single threaded game.


I notice weird video performance issues with bad RAM overclocks or too low vSA settings, some of which won't outright crash stability tests.

I wonder if he upgraded his entire PC due to a slightly undervolted system agent.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

In my continued CPsUicidal despair, I have made a strange discovery. Turns out my mobo's crazy high cache auto set voltages aren't so crazy. Stock 39x cache VID goes to 1.23v under load.

I thought my cache was stable at 42x 1.24v, but kept running into freezes on HCi memtest. Increased vdimm, no love. Dropped down to my XMP ddr3-1600. No love.

Bumped vring. Freezes turned into x101 watchdogs. Bumped it more. Turned into WHEA 104s. Undeterred, I took it to 1.30v, motherboard set auto voltage for 42x cache.

4 instances of HCi stable to 450% each.

So apparently my 4690k's cache voltage has a weird dead zone, with voltages just below it appearing stable until high core multipliers + extremely stressful tests. AIDA64 memory test never caught it. AIDA64 cache test passed fine at my 1.24v setting.

Now winding 46x's core voltage down. Previously unstable at anything less than 1.37v under load. Passed 3 loops of x264 at 1.36. 13% into loop 2 at 1.35v.

VCCIN 2.00 LLC mild or moderate (25% or 37.5%), can't remember. 1.968 VCCIN under load.


----------



## DiceAir

So i tried overclocking my cpu to 4.6GHz 1.305V and it crashes with most other stuff on default. So what to do to get it stable again. Temps is also very high for a h100i. Yes i installed the cpu cooler the right way around. Temps is nearing 80-90C when doing cinebench. So far I have 4.4GHz 1.194V and all seems fine for now. So what can i do to get it stable. I also tried setting my memory to 1600mhz 1.5V to see if that helps but it doesn't. Seems like I'm not the luckiest person. First this cpu that doesn't overclock that well and then my 980ti that can only do 1400mhz. all other hardware should be more than enought to help me overclock. I know overclock is not guaranteed.

Specs is

Asus vii ranger z97
16GB (2x8GB)Adata ddr3 2400mhz XPG
Galax 980ti HOF
4790k
h100i

Anything I can try to test if I can get it stable with less voltage at 4.6ghz. Maybe I shouldn't bother as 4.4ghz vs 4.6ghz is not a major boost in performance.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> So i tried overclocking my cpu to 4.6GHz 1.305V and it crashes with most other stuff on default. So what to do to get it stable again. Temps is also very high for a h100i. Yes i installed the cpu cooler the right way around. Temps is nearing 80-90C when doing cinebench. So far I have 4.4GHz 1.194V and all seems fine for now. So what can i do to get it stable. I also tried setting my memory to 1600mhz 1.5V to see if that helps but it doesn't. Seems like I'm not the luckiest person. First this cpu that doesn't overclock that well and then my 980ti that can only do 1400mhz. all other hardware should be more than enought to help me overclock. I know overclock is not guaranteed.
> 
> Specs is
> 
> Asus vii ranger z97
> 16GB (2x8GB)Adata ddr3 2400mhz XPG
> Galax 980ti HOF
> 4790k
> h100i
> 
> Anything I can try to test if I can get it stable with less voltage at 4.6ghz. Maybe I shouldn't bother as 4.4ghz vs 4.6ghz is not a major boost in performance.


no one?


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> no one?


Those temps do seem quite high for doing a quick cinebench with your cooling.
Maybe you could post some screenshots or list your bios settings to make it easier to try to help you?


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Those temps do seem quite high for doing a quick cinebench with your cooling.
> Maybe you could post some screenshots or list your bios settings to make it easier to try to help you?


what screenshot should i take in the bios? My h100i fans s on quiet mode.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> what screenshot should i take in the bios? My h100i fans s on quiet mode.


Are they too noisy to you if you set them to full speed? See what kind of temps you get if you do that.

To begin with, mainly the Advanced power settings tab and the CPU Core Voltage Control tab or similar if they are named different on your board.




Dont just copy my settings, cuz ur CPU will most definetly be fried then lol

Just took these to give as an example for you.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Are they too noisy to you if you set them to full speed? See what kind of temps you get if you do that.
> 
> To begin with, mainly the Advanced power settings tab and the CPU Core Voltage Control tab or similar if they are named different on your board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont just copy my settings, cuz ur CPU will most definetly be fried then lol
> 
> Just took these to give as an example for you.


funny thing is having my h100i on full speed makes a lot of noise and not much benefit maybe like 5C if I remember might be more. For 4.6ghz I have my voltage on 1.306V tried lower for better temps but still crashes. rest of my system is all on auto settings. I even treid setting my ram to default 1600mhz 1.5v and it still crashes. One time I had a blue screen. Can't remember the message but related to unstable cpu.

I'm on 4.4GHz now 1.194V according to CPU-z and running stable I can see a slight degrade in performance going from 4.6GHz to 4.4GHz. Not FPS wise but games feels a bit smoother.

if you still want screenshots I will send you some over the weekend as I'm a bit busy now


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> funny thing is having my h100i on full speed makes a lot of noise and not much benefit maybe like 5C if I remember might be more. For 4.6ghz I have my voltage on 1.306V tried lower for better temps but still crashes. rest of my system is all on auto settings. I even treid setting my ram to default 1600mhz 1.5v and it still crashes. One time I had a blue screen. Can't remember the message but related to unstable cpu.
> 
> I'm on 4.4GHz now 1.194V according to CPU-z and running stable I can see a slight degrade in performance going from 4.6GHz to 4.4GHz. Not FPS wise but games feels a bit smoother.
> 
> if you still want screenshots I will send you some over the weekend as I'm a bit busy now


I think you should be able to get to 4.6ghz at less than 1.305v. But could be ur just unlucky.

It's more of a question if you still want more help than if I want the screenshots









What frequency and voltage are uncore / cache set to at auto? Check that in ur bios or hwinfo / monitoring software you use.

Screenshots would provide more info to help better


----------



## jdorje

Don't start that high. Begin at 1.2V and work up.

You probably need more input or something.


----------



## DiceAir

ok here is my setttings for 4.4GHz. I know people might rage at me for using auto overclock but it works so far and cpu is still at acceptable levels. It's just 4.6ghz that doesn't work.





So on 4.6GHz 1.2V I can do about 4-6 runs of cinebench before it crashes. I had a BSOD error 101 related to Vcore as per this post

http://www.overclock.net/a/common-bsod-error-code-list-for-overclocking

So it ran for longer than before. At 1.306v where it crashed in 10sec


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> ok here is my setttings for 4.4GHz. I know people might rage at me for using auto overclock but it works so far and cpu is still at acceptable levels. It's just 4.6ghz that doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So on 4.6GHz 1.2V I can do about 4-6 runs of cinebench before it crashes. I had a BSOD error 101 related to Vcore as per this post
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/a/common-bsod-error-code-list-for-overclocking
> 
> So it ran for longer than before. At 1.306v where it crashed in 10sec


I dont have an asus board so im probably not the best person to help you.
But you definetly should manually overclock instead of auto. For instance, I think you can lower cache voltage to around 1.055 - 1.060v and set cache frequency manual to 40.
And maybe try 4.4Ghz @ 1.1v instead of using cpu level up, set ur cores manual to 44x. if it fails or wont boot, raise vcore to 1.125v and repeat until ur stable and then move on to 4.5Ghz.

Sorry I cant help more. Alot of options on ur board im not sure how they work or what they do but I hope this helped a little.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> I dont have an asus board so im probably not the best person to help you.
> But you definetly should manually overclock instead of auto. For instance, I think you can lower cache voltage to around 1.055 - 1.060v and set cache frequency manual to 40.
> And maybe try 4.4Ghz @ 1.1v instead of using cpu level up, set ur cores manual to 44x. if it fails or wont boot, raise vcore to 1.125v and repeat until ur stable and then move on to 4.5Ghz.
> 
> Sorry I cant help more. Alot of options on ur board im not sure how they work or what they do but I hope this helped a little.


I think the basics should be the same.

I will try go lower volts but so var my temps is just fine. max i saw when gaming was 57C. what about vccin for more stability. What should I have that set at?


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> I think the basics should be the same.
> 
> I will try go lower volts but so var my temps is just fine. max i saw when gaming was 57C. what about vccin for more stability. What should I have that set at?


Auto overclock profiles usually give to much voltage than is actually needed, this is to make sure they will not crash.

Usually vccin should be approx 0.4v higher than ur Vcore. I think for your board eventual input voltage should be around 1.8v but someone should correct me as I'm not sure how initial and eventual will work since I'm not on an Asus board.

Leave it at auto until someone else will confirm or correct me.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Auto overclock profiles usually give to much voltage than is actually needed, this is to make sure they will not crash.
> 
> Usually vccin should be approx 0.4v higher than ur Vcore. I think for your board eventual input voltage should be around 1.8v but someone should correct me as I'm not sure how initial and eventual will work since I'm not on an Asus board.
> 
> Leave it at auto until someone else will confirm or correct me.


ok will try that this weekend and test. I found this guide online





Also found the following guide. Should also help a bit. http://pcdiy.asus.com/2014/06/6-4970k-cpus-overclocked-oc-impressions-of-devils-canyon-on-asus-z97-motherboards/?_ga=1.253643083.330475342.1443709847

Looks like i should set my cache ratio to 39 and maybe tweak the cache voltage as well.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> ok will try that this weekend and test. I found this guide online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also found the following guide. Should also help a bit. http://pcdiy.asus.com/2014/06/6-4970k-cpus-overclocked-oc-impressions-of-devils-canyon-on-asus-z97-motherboards/?_ga=1.253643083.330475342.1443709847
> 
> Looks like i should set my cache ratio to 39 and maybe tweak the cache voltage as well.


There are a couple of other nice guides that could help to here on OCN.

Like this one http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_100

You can use this guide for Devils Canyon too.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> There are a couple of other nice guides that could help to here on OCN.
> 
> Like this one http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_100
> 
> You can use this guide for Devils Canyon too.


Ok just discovered something awesome so far. I've been reading a few stuff on the net regarding overclock and looks like uncore/ring/cache speed is not as important as core speed and as per many suggestions I can leave it at either 3.9ghz or 4.0ghz and stock volts. so this is my settings

1.2 vcore and cache ratio. Manual mode for now will test balance mode.
3.9ghz cache
4.6ghz core
XMP memory profile (2400mhz adata)

All seems stable I did a cinebench and aida64 (everything ticked except GPU and HDD test and for 8-9min it was stable.

What I also did first was setting my vccin to 1.88V a little bit above stock values thats 1.875. So any suggestions so far to get everything better? According to JJ from asus he says that if you can get 4.6ghz with 1.2V you have one of the better chips out there. So maybe I just have to tinker some more and get even higher speed.

Oh before i forget my temps never exceeded 82C with h100i on quiet mode so still fine can maybe try set my h100i to balance mode to see what it can do.

Anything else that you can suggest me? here is a screenshot I took with all info.



I tghink for now it's time to try adaptive voltage and do some gaming first to see what will happen

So I tested balanced mode and could do cinebench just fine. Temps never exceed 70C on cinebench so far stable on 1.2V. Maybe it was something to do with cache ratio and input voltage that did the trick but can someone enlighten me some more maybe something else changed as it's the best it's been so far. Hey maybe I'm golden with this cpu.

Cinebench score on 4.6ghz is 908


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Ok just discovered something awesome so far. I've been reading a few stuff on the net regarding overclock and looks like uncore/ring/cache speed is not as important as core speed and as per many suggestions I can leave it at either 3.9ghz or 4.0ghz and stock volts. so this is my settings
> 
> 1.2 vcore and cache ratio. Manual mode for now will test balance mode.
> 3.9ghz cache
> 4.6ghz core
> XMP memory profile (2400mhz adata)
> 
> All seems stable I did a cinebench and aida64 (everything ticked except GPU and HDD test and for 8-9min it was stable.
> 
> What I also did first was setting my vccin to 1.88V a little bit above stock values thats 1.875. So any suggestions so far to get everything better? According to JJ from asus he says that if you can get 4.6ghz with 1.2V you have one of the better chips out there. So maybe I just have to tinker some more and get even higher speed.
> 
> Oh before i forget my temps never exceeded 82C with h100i on quiet mode so still fine can maybe try set my h100i to balance mode to see what it can do.
> 
> Anything else that you can suggest me? here is a screenshot I took with all info.
> 
> 
> 
> I tghink for now it's time to try adaptive voltage and do some gaming first to see what will happen


Before you do anything, save a profile.
I think you should test a bit longer before moving on.
Try Aida pass 30-60 minutes And ofcourse play some games if thats what you are OCíng for









if you think you are stable then you can try Cache ratio 40x and lower cache stock voltage a bit to see what you really need for Cache ratio 40x.
Just stick with manual mode for now until you found your max overclock.

Also you could try 4.6GHz with less than 1.2v maybe.
Dont think you need 1.88v vccin by the way... i would try to lower it closer to 1.8v.

So there's couple of things you could try....

But dont do all these suggestions at the same time because then you''ll be head scratching alot soon probably


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Before you do anything, save a profile.
> I think you should test a bit longer before moving on.
> Try Aida pass 30-60 minutes And ofcourse play some games if thats what you are OCíng for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you think you are stable then you can try Cache ratio 40x and lower cache stock voltage a bit to see what you really need for Cache ratio 40x.
> Just stick with manual mode for now until you found your max overclock.
> 
> Also you could try 4.6GHz with less than 1.2v maybe.
> Dont think you need 1.88v vccin by the way... i would try to lower it closer to 1.8v.
> 
> So there's couple of things you could try....
> 
> But dont do all these suggestions at the same time because then you''ll be head scratching alot soon probably


Yes I will do one at a time. I see a 4.8ghz chip getting about 952 according to the following link

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2014/06/19/intel-core-i7-4790k-devil-s-canyon-review/6

But for now pretty happy with the cpu so far. After manually tweaking it I seem to get much better results. Will run these setting for a while before I change anything maybe for about a month playing different games and so on. So far bf4 ultra 2560x1440 vsync off and unlimited fps on test range cpu never exceeds 60C max. So now i understand why you can almost never trust auto overclock well at least not on the ROG boards cause they don't even stress test the cpu. They just apply pre defined profile that's way overkill. I even see a bit better smoothness in my games cause I think cpu was not 100% stable so had some microstutter. So maybe will try 4.0ghz on cache if this is stable just to get it to stock speeds but will it really help me at all in games.

I mostly play games on my pc so that's what I will test. I also don't wnt to get to excited as I had it in the past where I overclock my cpu or gpu and it was stable for a week or 2 and then just issues.

Thanks for the help so far. You really helped me so I actually know where to start looking into things.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Yes I will do one at a time. I see a 4.8ghz chip getting about 952 according to the following link
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2014/06/19/intel-core-i7-4790k-devil-s-canyon-review/6
> 
> But for now pretty happy with the cpu so far. After manually tweaking it I seem to get much better results. Will run these setting for a while before I change anything maybe for about a month playing different games and so on. So far bf4 ultra 2560x1440 vsync off and unlimited fps on test range cpu never exceeds 60C max. So now i understand why you can almost never trust auto overclock well at least not on the ROG boards cause they don't even stress test the cpu. They just apply pre defined profile that's way overkill. I even see a bit better smoothness in my games cause I think cpu was not 100% stable so had some microstutter. So maybe will try 4.0ghz on cache if this is stable just to get it to stock speeds but will it really help me at all in games.
> 
> I mostly play games on my pc so that's what I will test. I also don't wnt to get to excited as I had it in the past where I overclock my cpu or gpu and it was stable for a week or 2 and then just issues.
> 
> Thanks for the help so far. You really helped me so I actually know where to start looking into things.


You're welcome








You probably wont notice much improvement as for gaming, this goes for me atleast but I game at 1920x1080 so I dont know if it will be different for you at 2560x1440.

One more thing... if I were you I would try to lower the vcore by small increments until you crash or notice instability
See if maybe you can get a better result at 4.6GHz. with lower volt. And then raise cache ratio and if ur really into it like me you can try get some other voltages lower.

Anyhow... 4.6GHz @ 1.2v is a nice result, considering you were at 1.305v first









If you crash at these settings you probably need a tad more vcore and u can report here and lots of people are here with some good info and knowledge to help


----------



## bluej511

So ill join the show with an i5 4690k on water. Right now i have her at 1.200 exactly. Intel stress test tells me 1.184, cpuz gives me 1.200 and my DMM gives me between 1.198-1.200. Shes fully stable, i ran stress test for an hr without crashing (had her before at 1.16 and the pc would shut off, restart itself or just blue screen.

My temps seem to stay at around 50°C, and it stays that way during gaming and stress test (my gpu block is very restrictive and seems to get so much backpressure that it affects the CPU block, unless you guys think those are really good temps on water with a 240 and 360mm then its ok).

Shes delided and running bare die with CLU (which made no difference in temps between Noctua or Hydronaut TIMs).


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> So ill join the show with an i5 4690k on water. Right now i have her at 1.200 exactly. Intel stress test tells me 1.184, cpuz gives me 1.200 and my DMM gives me between 1.198-1.200. Shes fully stable, i ran stress test for an hr without crashing (had her before at 1.16 and the pc would shut off, restart itself or just blue screen.
> 
> My temps seem to stay at around 50°C, and it stays that way during gaming and stress test (my gpu block is very restrictive and seems to get so much backpressure that it affects the CPU block, unless you guys think those are really good temps on water with a 240 and 360mm then its ok).
> 
> Shes delided and running bare die with CLU (which made no difference in temps between Noctua or Hydronaut TIMs).


Most important of all, to what frequency are you overclocked?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Most important of all, to what frequency are you overclocked?


Good grief how did i miss that completely haha. 4.5, used to be at 4.2 in fully auto everything and that was at 1.088 and fully stable as well. Its been at 4.2 for a year now its at 4.5. My gpu has never reached 45°C so far and my CPU has been up to 54-55°C while testing my bare die.

I was using Noctua TIM (degraded bare die after a couple days, went from 46-50 then to 54°C), i tried out Hydronaut, that seemed to be about the same temps as Noctua fresh coat, now using CLU and it seems to stay about the same as the other two TIMs but have to see how it holds up. I did use some lacquer over the transistors on the chip so no worries of shorting anything out.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably wont notice much improvement as for gaming, this goes for me atleast but I game at 1920x1080 so I dont know if it will be different for you at 2560x1440.
> 
> One more thing... if I were you I would try to lower the vcore by small increments until you crash or notice instability
> See if maybe you can get a better result at 4.6GHz. with lower volt. And then raise cache ratio and if ur really into it like me you can try get some other voltages lower.
> 
> Anyhow... 4.6GHz @ 1.2v is a nice result, considering you were at 1.305v first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you crash at these settings you probably need a tad more vcore and u can report here and lots of people are here with some good info and knowledge to help


The only thing is to wait a bit and test, test, test to make sure it's stable.


----------



## bluej511

Btw question. Stupid one though haha.

Do most of you who oc use override mode or adaptive? Ive been told adaptive is just way better as it lowers voltages at idle and what not. Im overclocking using turbo so im not at 4.5 all the time as i find that completely useless. Dont need 4.5ghz surfing chrome haha.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Btw question. Stupid one though haha.
> 
> Do most of you who oc use override mode or adaptive? Ive been told adaptive is just way better as it lowers voltages at idle and what not. Im overclocking using turbo so im not at 4.5 all the time as i find that completely useless. Dont need 4.5ghz surfing chrome haha.


Depends what board you are using.

I dont have an override or adaptive mode on my board, but I do have offset which I think is similar but I have never tried it yet.
But you probbaly have power saviings all disabled or something.

Look for a power savings /settings tab and there you should have C states.
Now which one(s) you need to set to auto or enabled to let frequency and voltage drop on idle differs per board.

I believe for my board I have to set C3 to auto or enabled for the voltage to drop, and Enhanced Speedstep Technology or whatever its called exactly, I dont remember, for the friequency to drop on idle.
For me it is under the Advanced Core Frequency settings on Gigabyte Z97 SOC Force board.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Depends what board you are using.
> 
> I dont have an override or adaptive mode on my board, but I do have offset which I think is similar but I have never tried it yet.
> But you probbaly have power saviings all disabled or something.
> 
> Look for a power savings /settings tab and there you should have C states.
> Now which one(s) you need to set to auto or enabled to let frequency and voltage drop on idle differs per board.
> 
> I believe for my board I have to set C3 to auto or enabled for the voltage to drop, and Enhanced Speedstep Technology or whatever its called exactly, I dont remember, for the friequency to drop on idle.
> For me it is under the Advanced Core Frequency settings on Gigabyte Z97 SOC Force board.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yea i have the MSi Gaming 5. I have turbo and speedstep turned on pointless to have 100w or more at all times.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Btw question. Stupid one though haha.
> 
> Do most of you who oc use override mode or adaptive? Ive been told adaptive is just way better as it lowers voltages at idle and what not. Im overclocking using turbo so im not at 4.5 all the time as i find that completely useless. Dont need 4.5ghz surfing chrome haha.


I use adaptive on my Asus Hero @ 4.7 GHz 4790k 1.24 v VID.

But you can lower voltage at idle in override by enabling the c-states.

Adaptive will let you do EIST so that the voltages and frequency can be lowered while not idle. With adaptive you may also be able to use a lower voltage under normal use and be prime95 stable where you would need a higher voltage with override to be prime95 stable.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably wont notice much improvement as for gaming, this goes for me atleast but I game at 1920x1080 so I dont know if it will be different for you at 2560x1440.
> 
> One more thing... if I were you I would try to lower the vcore by small increments until you crash or notice instability
> See if maybe you can get a better result at 4.6GHz. with lower volt. And then raise cache ratio and if ur really into it like me you can try get some other voltages lower.
> 
> Anyhow... 4.6GHz @ 1.2v is a nice result, considering you were at 1.305v first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you crash at these settings you probably need a tad more vcore and u can report here and lots of people are here with some good info and knowledge to help


so tested ashes of singularity. That game is somewhat more cpu demanding and it uses all threads. So got watchdog timeout. So what do you suggest? Should i only increase the vcore?


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> so tested ashes of singularity. That game is somewhat more cpu demanding and it uses all threads. So got watchdog timeout. So what do you suggest? Should i only increase the vcore?


Could be vccin or cache too but since ur cache is still at stock (correct?) I think you need more Vcore. Try 1.22 -1.225 and test with aida for an hour or so when u have time.

Also would be nice if u could make a screenshot with hwinfo running during the test. And if pass, post screenshot here.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Could be vccin or cache too but since ur cache is still at stock (correct?) I think you need more Vcore. Try 1.22 -1.225 and test with aida for an hour or so when u have time.
> 
> Also would be nice if u could make a screenshot with hwinfo running during the test. And if pass, post screenshot here.


Yup agree there, also dont forget that most softwares, provide info thats not even remotely accurate. For me hwinfo shows 1.194 or something like that, intel stress test shows 1.184, cpuz shows 1.200, my bios shows what i set it to then 1.190 or something like that, provided that one isnt under full load (and yes these are all vcore), my multi meter and the check points on my mobo are the only ones that are 100% accurate.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yup agree there, also dont forget that most softwares, provide info thats not even remotely accurate. For me hwinfo shows 1.194 or something like that, intel stress test shows 1.184, cpuz shows 1.200, my bios shows what i set it to then 1.190 or something like that, provided that one isnt under full load (and yes these are all vcore), my multi meter and the check points on my mobo are the only ones that are 100% accurate.


UI increased the voltage to 1.230v now. will test tomorrow as it's already 22:30 here. So then will have my fans run at full blast to make sure cooling is a non issue and let it go for 1hr.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Could be vccin or cache too but since ur cache is still at stock (correct?) I think you need more Vcore. Try 1.22 -1.225 and test with aida for an hour or so when u have time.
> 
> Also would be nice if u could make a screenshot with hwinfo running during the test. And if pass, post screenshot here.


I will increased the voltage to 1.230v now. will test tomorrow as it's already 22:30 here. So then will have my fans run at full blast to make sure cooling is a non issue and let it go for 1hr. watchdog BSOD is related to some voltage.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yup agree there, also dont forget that most softwares, provide info thats not even remotely accurate. For me hwinfo shows 1.194 or something like that, intel stress test shows 1.184, cpuz shows 1.200, my bios shows what i set it to then 1.190 or something like that, provided that one isnt under full load (and yes these are all vcore), my multi meter and the check points on my mobo are the only ones that are 100% accurate.


I think its impossible to have 100% accurate software. There will always be a small difference to what you set in bios.
It also depends on what kind of load you put on your system.

For example I can run cinebench and at the end ill have 1.200v vcore showing in hwinfo for core 46x while ive set it in bios at 1.190v.
But when I run intel burn test at the end ill have hwinfo showing 1.212v max.

for me its always 0.012v offset whats showing in hwinfo but I think this is pretty much as accurate it will get, but its not difficult to take that in calculation when you set a different vcore value in bios.

Multimeter will always be best lol. I wanna buy me one soon too too check how accurate my board actually is


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> UI increased the voltage to 1.230v now. will test tomorrow as it's already 22:30 here. So then will have my fans run at full blast to make sure cooling is a non issue and let it go for 1hr.
> I will increased the voltage to 1.230v now. will test tomorrow as it's already 22:30 here. So then will have my fans run at full blast to make sure cooling is a non issue and let it go for 1hr. watchdog BSOD is related to some voltage.


Yeah usually for me it is vccin and cache voltage together what ive set wrong when I get watchdog error.
At the momemt im trying to tweak my ram. mainly ram timings.... everytime i bsod now it is WHEA Uncorrectable Error.
But still we cant be sure what the culprit is, but using common sense helps


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> I think its impossible to have 100% accurate software. There will always be a small difference to what you set in bios.
> It also depends on what kind of load you put on your system.
> 
> For example I can run cinebench and at the end ill have 1.200v vcore showing in hwinfo for core 46x while ive set it in bios at 1.190v.
> But when I run intel burn test at the end ill have hwinfo showing 1.212v max.
> 
> for me its always 0.012v offset whats showing in hwinfo but I think this is pretty much as accurate it will get, but its not difficult to take that in calculation when you set a different vcore value in bios.
> 
> Multimeter will always be best lol. I wanna buy me one soon too too check how accurate my board actually is


Even a cheap dmm will work. I love my fluke though. My board is dead on, i love having check points for accuray. Has vcore dram and vccin or something voltages. My ram shows up as 1.488 and 1.5 on the dmm.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Yeah usually for me it is vccin and cache voltage together what ive set wrong when I get watchdog error.
> At the momemt im trying to tweak my ram. mainly ram timings.... everytime i bsod now it is WHEA Uncorrectable Error.
> But still we cant be sure what the culprit is, but using common sense helps


edit: See CL3P20's post below mine for a correction

I've been tweaking RAM all day and FWIW I've scored a couple watchdogs today with vDIMM being too low. I would've expected page faults, but it appears thirsty ram will trash a borderline cache OC.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Yeah usually for me it is vccin and cache voltage together what ive set wrong when I get watchdog error.
> At the momemt im trying to tweak my ram. mainly ram timings.... everytime i bsod now it is WHEA Uncorrectable Error.
> But still we cant be sure what the culprit is, but using common sense helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been tweaking RAM all day and FWIW I've scored a couple watchdogs today with vDIMM being too low. I would've expected page faults, but it appears thirsty ram will trash a borderline cache OC.
Click to expand...

Sort of the other way around..

*Raising cache speed increases the bandwidth available to memory, and lowers latency. This adds stress to RAM.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Sort of the other way around..
> 
> *Raising cache speed increases the bandwidth available to memory, and lowers latency. This adds stress to RAM.


Gotcha; Thanks.

It was your posts a few pages back that inspired me to mess with ram some more. I'd done my initial ram OC at 4.0ghz core and assumed it to be good to go until seeing what you said.

Are there any hard and fast rules to follow with ram voltages? For instance, does SA voltage have to be within .3v of vcore? I know my IMC can do 2400 at stock voltage, but I wonder if I'm on a fool's errand trying to tune it down to stock when running 1.36 vcore.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Yeah usually for me it is vccin and cache voltage together what ive set wrong when I get watchdog error.
> At the momemt im trying to tweak my ram. mainly ram timings.... everytime i bsod now it is WHEA Uncorrectable Error.
> But still we cant be sure what the culprit is, but using common sense helps


So I've been testing out some games as that's what I normally play. not tested Aida64 yet. I played BF4 almost the whole day yesterday and tested Ashes of the singularity for about 3 benchmarks and also cinebench and not a single crash. I'm just scared to leave Aida64 on for 1 hour. I'm scared that my cpu temps will get to high and cause major degradation to my cpu. But for what I'm doing so far it seems more stable. Temps now was highers 75C with h100i still on power saving mode. This was when i was benching the system. In bf4 i never saw it go above 60-65C max


----------



## ValValdesky

Got a 4690K two days ago, as soon as I got it I tried to OC it but it seems I've got a bad batch, I've been trying almost everything and without good results.
Anything above 1.2v is just ridiculous hot on this chip often going above 90ºC with a H100i at Max fans settings , even when keeping the coolant at 30ºC, the temperatures on the CPU die are just insane at that voltage, tried reseating the cooler and using some washers on the backplate to make the cooler really tight but made no difference at all.

Right now running at 4.4Ghz 1.175V, even when running a Prime 95 8K test temps stay below 75ºC at that voltage, pretty acceptable for a 8K test.
Gonna try lowering the CPU Uncore and see if I can get 4.5 at 1.2v or less. Stock VID was 1.08 by the way.


----------



## bluej511

Damn are H100s and H110s really that bad? I can't see why a dual 120 rad being that bad. I had just a cpu block with a 240 when i started WC couple months back and at 1.1v (yes i know its low voltage) i was under 50°C, cant imagine adding 200mv raising the top 40°C


----------



## Arkan

Hi!









Is there any way for me to BCLK overclock an i5 4460 with an ASUS H81-M-D Rev 1.0?

I've checked the bios but there's not an option for BCLK? I can't hit 60 at some games and would really like to have a few more MHz.

Thank you


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> So I've been testing out some games as that's what I normally play. not tested Aida64 yet. I played BF4 almost the whole day yesterday and tested Ashes of the singularity for about 3 benchmarks and also cinebench and not a single crash. I'm just scared to leave Aida64 on for 1 hour. I'm scared that my cpu temps will get to high and cause major degradation to my cpu. But for what I'm doing so far it seems more stable. Temps now was highers 75C with h100i still on power saving mode. This was when i was benching the system. In bf4 i never saw it go above 60-65C max


Well you're the only one that can decide how to stresstest your overclock..

Still a couple of things you could do I think.

You can set your fans on full speed and run AIDA and just keep watching closely to see how temps are changing.
If they are nearing 90-95c within a couple of minutes you can stop the test, and then you'll know its getting too hot.
Such temps won't hurt it aslong its not for a long continued period.

Then you could try to lower your cache voltage and or vccin and then play some games and run some benchmarks again to see if its still stable for that.

Realbench works very well for me.
It will only get a little hotter than cinebench since its a bit more stressfull but still less hot than AIDA will get it.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Done. I'm done.

I had a serendipitous moment tonight and found my magic rtl/iol pairing. Then I wrung every last bit out of my RAM that I could. Then I tuned my io a/d to the thousandth. I know none of these numbers are impressive, but dammit I'm proud of them.

I got my 46x multi stable, over an hour of hci memtest until I got tired of waiting, pretty well maxed out my 9-9-9-24 1600mhz RAM as far as 24/7 OC goes, and even got a half-decent cache OC in the end.

If anyone sees any glaring ram timing issues, please let me know. I'm willing to take suggestions if there are good ideas that won't take another 1000 trial and error tests.

To head off some questions at the pass: Yes, I could probably trim my vccin down to ~2v, but this thing is so picky I'm not 100% confident it would ever actually stabilize. Yes, my cache needs that much voltage for 42x. Yes, my core refuses to stabilize with 41x or lower cache ratio. No, my ram will not do 1T, apparently.

Neat factoid: My plucky little POS cpu prefers IOD to be .02v higher than IOA. .022A/.042D are my magic numbers.

This thread has been invaluable. Thanks to everyone who's posted in it.


----------



## Loladinas

That's one high VCCIN tho.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> That's one high VCCIN tho.


Indeed.

I'm going off this: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/08/12/msi_z97_xpower_ac_lga_1150_motherboard_review/7#.Vx5fJ0fOlhF

"Setting the CPU voltage for 1.42v (adaptive) I wasn't able achieve stability at 4.7GHz. This showed up as 1.44v in CPU-Z and Command Center. Adjusting the VCCIN voltage to 2.2v at MSI's recommendation I achieved stability at last."

I'm wondering if it just kicks some different auto rules into effect at 2.2v, but since they don't say, I am not enterprising enough to start futzing around with PWM switching frequency or any of their more cryptically named power delivery settings.

I got a PTPP once I realized this thing was a dog. Honestly, I'd be excited if this thing degrades.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> I'm going off this: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/08/12/msi_z97_xpower_ac_lga_1150_motherboard_review/7#.Vx5fJ0fOlhF
> 
> "Setting the CPU voltage for 1.42v (adaptive) I wasn't able achieve stability at 4.7GHz. This showed up as 1.44v in CPU-Z and Command Center. Adjusting the VCCIN voltage to 2.2v at MSI's recommendation I achieved stability at last."
> 
> I'm wondering if it just kicks some different auto rules into effect at 2.2v, but since they don't say, I am not enterprising enough to start futzing around with PWM switching frequency or any of their more cryptically named power delivery settings.
> 
> I got a PTPP once I realized this thing was a dog. Honestly, I'd be excited if this thing degrades.


Can someone please explain why all reviews have such high voltages. 1.44V is crazy high in my opinion unless you have custom watercooling.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Can someone please explain why all reviews have such high voltages. 1.44V is crazy high in my opinion unless you have custom watercooling.


Given their priviledge to access the hardware, they are obligated to prove Intel's claim of 5GHz on air. Even though it's not 24/7 stable, they were simply exporing the chips abilities to overclock without hitting the thermal throttle. Non-AVX loads at 1.44v is still possible with air coolers, and so possible is what they did. In all likely-hood, the majority of us are running <=1.35v to keep temps in comfortable zones (<=80C).


----------



## bluej511

Its also because there test samples and they dont care about degradation lol. THen again who keeps a CPU for 10 yrs? Me personally im at 1.2v and fully stable at 4.5ghz so count me lucky, i will try for 1.3v and 4.8 at some point just to see what happens.

And might i suggest if your board has it and if you have a DMM check it with a multi meter it is far more accurate. CPUZ is the only one thats 100% right for me.


----------



## DR4G00N

What's the maximum voltage you should run these at? (VCore, VCCIO, VCCSA, VRIN, ect.).


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Done. I'm done.
> 
> I had a serendipitous moment tonight and found my magic rtl/iol pairing. Then I wrung every last bit out of my RAM that I could. Then I tuned my io a/d to the thousandth. I know none of these numbers are impressive, but dammit I'm proud of them.
> 
> I got my 46x multi stable, over an hour of hci memtest until I got tired of waiting, pretty well maxed out my 9-9-9-24 1600mhz RAM as far as 24/7 OC goes, and even got a half-decent cache OC in the end.
> 
> If anyone sees any glaring ram timing issues, please let me know. I'm willing to take suggestions if there are good ideas that won't take another 1000 trial and error tests.
> 
> To head off some questions at the pass: Yes, I could probably trim my vccin down to ~2v, but this thing is so picky I'm not 100% confident it would ever actually stabilize. Yes, my cache needs that much voltage for 42x. Yes, my core refuses to stabilize with 41x or lower cache ratio. No, my ram will not do 1T, apparently.
> 
> Neat factoid: My plucky little POS cpu prefers IOD to be .02v higher than IOA. .022A/.042D are my magic numbers.
> 
> This thread has been invaluable. Thanks to everyone who's posted in it.


I've been busy tightening my ram timings and locking RTL / iol's aswell and I think with great result.





Read and copyspeed first were around 34000 mb/s before tweaking.
Im not entirely sure though if I locked in rt'ls and iol's correct since in Memtweakit at the bottom of timings #5
you can see 1 - 2 and 2 -2.

Im thinking it should be 2-2 for both but I will post in a RAM thread also to find out.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

My mobo has those set at 1 and 1 for channel A, and 2 and 2 on channel B.

It varies mine automatically by ram speed. 1600 it's 0 for all. 2000 or 2200 sets 1 at both. Yours may very be well correct, as you're capable of much tighter timings than I.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> My mobo has those set at 1 and 1 for channel A, and 2 and 2 on channel B.
> 
> It varies mine automatically by ram speed. 1600 it's 0 for all. 2000 or 2200 sets 1 at both. Yours may very be well correct, as you're capable of much tighter timings than I.


I've seen mine change too indeed ,but I think they should all be the same.

You could try setting 0.100v on IO A and D both by the way, maybe that will get you tighter or help stability instead of the high vccin?


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

I literally tuned my IOs to the thousandth. I first ran a borderline vcore and established the cpu's preference for a .02 difference with x264. Next, checked every setting from +.2/+.22 down to -.02/+0.0.

Once I had .02/.04 as my target range, I tested
.02/.045
.015/.04
.015/.045
.019/.039
.021/.041
.022/.042

At 1.32 vcore on 46x .02/.04 = 3.7% of a loop then x264.exe crash.
.019/.039 BSOD on boot
.021/.041 12.7% of a loop
.022/.042 2% of a loop

Using these #s, I ran x264 at +.01 vcore with every BSOD. By 1.35, .022/.042 became the magic numbers and I needed 1.36vcore to make it through 5 loops. Been gaming all day no problem. Plus or minus .001 on either IO = crash. Tested with different SA voltages too, but lowest stable vcore is apparently with it bone stock.

If I'm reading the #s right, my superpi 32m time of 6min52s is a good 7+ seconds faster than the quickest 4600k series listed on here: http://www.superpi.net/Scores/?action=searchScores&test=-12&vendor=&platform=&series=Core+i5+4600K+Series&rpp=20

Don't know how relevant those #s are, but either way I'm good to go with my current ram OC. And I'm afraid lowering VCCIN will require retuning the whole mess. :\


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Reduced tFAW to 4x tRRD. To 24 from 33. Modest increase in benches with no negative impact on stability.


----------



## CL3P20

IO tuning is key for RAM on z87/97. It also varies according to type of RAM IC and frequency.

BBSE for example, prefers low IO voltages (below 1.05v); while Samsung and Hynix can cope with much higher.

*while 32m SPi is a good test, its very OS dependant.

In regards to iOL: they vary according to RTL. Once your RTL is greater than 40/41, most boards will default iOL to 4. RTL can move from lots of settings other than just frequency, like:

Cas
tWCL
Command rate
..and more


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> IO tuning is key for RAM on z87/97. It also varies according to type of RAM IC and frequency.
> 
> BBSE for example, prefers low IO voltages (below 1.05v); while Samsung and Hynix can cope with much higher.
> 
> *while 32m SPi is a good test, its very OS dependant.
> 
> In regards to iOL: they vary according to RTL. Once your RTL is greater than 40/41, most boards will default iOL to 4. RTL can move from lots of settings other than just frequency, like:
> 
> Cas
> tWCL
> Command rate
> ..and more


I kind of want to pay you to tutor me.

I wonder if locking RTLs first is why I can't get my ram to do 1t @ 2400.

I also notice my IMC seems to have more trouble missing training @ 2400 with wonky RTLs that quickly crash the system. It's fine once I manually set, but it doesn't have the same issue at 2200 or 2800. Do you think it's a lack of a certain voltage, or a mismatch of multiple voltages?

I've been researching this all for months but still feel like a stupid newbie. Good ram tuning info is scarce yet obviously vital.


----------



## QuacK

I just applied optimized defaults and enabled xmp to look if the 2-2 1-2 for WR ADD DELAY's is still present and it is. So i guess this is normal.
I've read that locking RTL's before tuning secondary and tertiary timings makes for the best results so I think you should be good.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> I just applied optimized defaults and enabled xmp to look if the 2-2 1-2 for WR ADD DELAY's is still present and it is. So i guess this is normal.
> I've read that locking RTL's before tuning secondary and tertiary timings makes for the best results so I think you should be good.


I actually prefer the opposite - to tune all tertiary, then secondary.. and then manually try to lower & lock RTL. This way you know 'hopefully' not getting a fake value from the BIOS, as other timings and settings do and will cause RTL to move. *Also - secondary timings are IC dependent.. where as tertiary are more IMC related.

ie - you fail POST @ :

tRRD 4 .. likely you may be able to train if you jack the voltage up for memory

tRSR 4 .. likely your IMC cant run it at that RAM speed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> IO tuning is key for RAM on z87/97. It also varies according to type of RAM IC and frequency.
> 
> BBSE for example, prefers low IO voltages (below 1.05v); while Samsung and Hynix can cope with much higher.
> 
> *while 32m SPi is a good test, its very OS dependant.
> 
> In regards to iOL: they vary according to RTL. Once your RTL is greater than 40/41, most boards will default iOL to 4. RTL can move from lots of settings other than just frequency, like:
> 
> Cas
> tWCL
> Command rate
> ..and more
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of want to pay you to tutor me.
> 
> I wonder if locking RTLs first is why I can't get my ram to do 1t @ 2400.
> 
> I also notice my IMC seems to have more trouble missing training @ 2400 with wonky RTLs that quickly crash the system. It's fine once I manually set, but it doesn't have the same issue at 2200 or 2800. Do you think it's a lack of a certain voltage, or a mismatch of multiple voltages?
> 
> I've been researching this all for months but still feel like a stupid newbie. Good ram tuning info is scarce yet obviously vital.
Click to expand...

If it doesnt have an issue training 2800, i would agree with you that the locked RTL may be to blame in combination with your other set timings. The better thing to do, as i mentioned above, would be to leave your RTLs unlocked and iOL on Auto until you get your other timings set & trained.. then see where RTL has been set for each channel.

If they are funny after manually setting all your other timings, try to adjust any of the secondary timings you can to change the RTL so that it trains properly - before locking.

ie: after setting primary, secondary & tertiary - reboot and get RTL's @

41/40 iOL 3/3

40/40 iOL 4/3 ..etc.

the numbers arent important, just that RTL is either: (x) & (x+1) with iOL matching for each channel, or - RTL and iOL matching for each channel

If you can tune so that the board auto trains RTL like that.. i doubt you will be able to lower then by even '1' setting after anyway.. so 'locking' is really the only option









**All of this, though becomes more complicated with quad channel on X99 etc.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> I actually prefer the opposite - to tune all tertiary, then secondary.. and then manually try to lower & lock RTL. This way you know 'hopefully' not getting a fake value from the BIOS, as other timings and settings do and will cause RTL to move. *Also - secondary timings are IC dependent.. where as tertiary are more IMC related.
> 
> ie - you fail POST @ :
> 
> tRRD 4 .. likely you may be able to train if you jack the voltage up for memory
> tRSR 4 .. likely your IMC cant run it at that RAM speed
> 
> If it doesnt have an issue training 2800, i would agree with you that the locked RTL may be to blame in combination with your other set timings. The better thing to do, as i mentioned above, would be to leave your RTLs unlocked and iOL on Auto until you get your other timings set & trained.. then see where RTL has been set for each channel.
> 
> If they are funny after manually setting all your other timings, try to adjust any of the secondary timings you can to change the RTL so that it trains properly - before locking.
> 
> ie: after setting primary, secondary & tertiary - reboot and get RTL's @
> 
> 41/40 iOL 3/3
> 40/40 iOL 4/3 ..etc.
> 
> the numbers arent important, just that RTL is either: (x) & (x+1) with iOL matching for each channel, or - RTL and iOL matching for each channel
> 
> If you can tune so that the board auto trains RTL like that.. i doubt you will be able to lower then by even '1' setting after anyway.. so 'locking' is really the only option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **All of this, though becomes more complicated with quad channel on X99 etc.


Thank you thank you thank you. No clue if +rep counts from a newbie account, but I am repping as hard as I can. Off to try this out!


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> I actually prefer the opposite - to tune all tertiary, then secondary.. and then manually try to lower & lock RTL. This way you know 'hopefully' not getting a fake value from the BIOS, as other timings and settings do and will cause RTL to move. *Also - secondary timings are IC dependent.. where as tertiary are more IMC related.
> 
> ie - you fail POST @ :
> 
> tRRD 4 .. likely you may be able to train if you jack the voltage up for memory
> tRSR 4 .. likely your IMC cant run it at that RAM speed
> 
> If it doesnt have an issue training 2800, i would agree with you that the locked RTL may be to blame in combination with your other set timings. The better thing to do, as i mentioned above, would be to leave your RTLs unlocked and iOL on Auto until you get your other timings set & trained.. then see where RTL has been set for each channel.
> 
> If they are funny after manually setting all your other timings, try to adjust any of the secondary timings you can to change the RTL so that it trains properly - before locking.
> 
> ie: after setting primary, secondary & tertiary - reboot and get RTL's @
> 
> 41/40 iOL 3/3
> 40/40 iOL 4/3 ..etc.
> 
> the numbers arent important, just that RTL is either: (x) & (x+1) with iOL matching for each channel, or - RTL and iOL matching for each channel
> 
> If you can tune so that the board auto trains RTL like that.. i doubt you will be able to lower then by even '1' setting after anyway.. so 'locking' is really the only option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **All of this, though becomes more complicated with quad channel on X99 etc.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> I actually prefer the opposite - to tune all tertiary, then secondary.. and then manually try to lower & lock RTL. This way you know 'hopefully' not getting a fake value from the BIOS, as other timings and settings do and will cause RTL to move. *Also - secondary timings are IC dependent.. where as tertiary are more IMC related.
> 
> ie - you fail POST @ :
> 
> tRRD 4 .. likely you may be able to train if you jack the voltage up for memory
> tRSR 4 .. likely your IMC cant run it at that RAM speed
> 
> If it doesnt have an issue training 2800, i would agree with you that the locked RTL may be to blame in combination with your other set timings. The better thing to do, as i mentioned above, would be to leave your RTLs unlocked and iOL on Auto until you get your other timings set & trained.. then see where RTL has been set for each channel.
> 
> If they are funny after manually setting all your other timings, try to adjust any of the secondary timings you can to change the RTL so that it trains properly - before locking.
> 
> ie: after setting primary, secondary & tertiary - reboot and get RTL's @
> 
> 41/40 iOL 3/3
> 40/40 iOL 4/3 ..etc.
> 
> the numbers arent important, just that RTL is either: (x) & (x+1) with iOL matching for each channel, or - RTL and iOL matching for each channel
> 
> If you can tune so that the board auto trains RTL like that.. i doubt you will be able to lower then by even '1' setting after anyway.. so 'locking' is really the only option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **All of this, though becomes more complicated with quad channel on X99 etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting stuff.
> Gonna play with this a little more too in the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep
Click to expand...


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Set primaries to known good and secondaries to auto-set... at first. MSI's auto-scaling of my XMP values from 1600 ->2400 leave a lot to be desired.

They scale the ns measurement perfectly right up until you change... anything. Dropping CAS to 10 makes it alter the CWL to 7, while everywhere I've looked, it seems widely accepted (and has been demonstrated in my experiments) that Hynix 4gbit BFR likes CWL = CAS - 2.

Additionally, it scaled RRD incorrectly. XMP RRD setting scaled to 2400 works out to 7.5, so I guess they figured rounding up would be safer. They're quite wrong. RRD 8 was trashing my RTL training reliability. RRD 6 might be too tight. I'm trying to only work on tertiaries but they're exquisitely intertwined with secondaries, so I'm trying to make notes of how things interact with other things.

Overall progress report: I got it running 1t @ 2400. RDRD(and its associated _dr and _dd) are set. WRWR(and _dr/dd) as well. WRRD plus its dr and dd are proving more difficult to tune, so I've left them at auto values at the moment.

Also, *** is "ODT finetune?" I know it stands for On die Termination, but... what? MSI worked some magic, because it was critical in getting tighter auto RTLs with the 1:1 ram strap.

Anyone have ideas on tuning WRRD WRRD_dr WRRD_dd? PC will POST with seriously low values and boot with wildly suboptimal values, so I am afraid of setting timings that are bad but not obviously so and wasting a lot of time testing.

Edited out images of timings. Pretty sure they're embarrassing. I need to keep in mind I'm trying to tune for max stability, not superpi.


----------



## DiceAir

So my pc has been running just fine for a whole week now on 4.6ghz core 3.9ghz Cache settings as follows

core 4.6ghz
vcore 1.23V
Cache: 3.9GHz
CacheVolts: 1.2V
Cpu input voltage: 1.88V

Rest is on auto.

So what can you people suggest me? Try for better core overclock, cache overclock or do I lower volts to safe more power? I might not be able to go much lower on core volts as 1.2V is a no go for 4.6ghz. So far very happy with the system.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Set primaries to known good and secondaries to auto-set... at first. MSI's auto-scaling of my XMP values from 1600 ->2400 leave a lot to be desired.
> 
> They scale the ns measurement perfectly right up until you change... anything. Dropping CAS to 10 makes it alter the CWL to 7, while everywhere I've looked, it seems widely accepted (and has been demonstrated in my experiments) that Hynix 4gbit BFR likes CWL = CAS - 2.
> 
> Additionally, it scaled RRD incorrectly. XMP RRD setting scaled to 2400 works out to 7.5, so I guess they figured rounding up would be safer. They're quite wrong. RRD 8 was trashing my RTL training reliability. RRD 6 might be too tight. I'm trying to only work on tertiaries but they're exquisitely intertwined with secondaries, so I'm trying to make notes of how things interact with other things.
> 
> Overall progress report: I got it running 1t @ 2400. RDRD(and its associated _dr and _dd) are set. WRWR(and _dr/dd) as well. WRRD plus its dr and dd are proving more difficult to tune, so I've left them at auto values at the moment.
> 
> Also, *** is "ODT finetune?" I know it stands for On die Termination, but... what? MSI worked some magic, because it was critical in getting tighter auto RTLs with the 1:1 ram strap.
> 
> Anyone have ideas on tuning WRRD WRRD_dr WRRD_dd? PC will POST with seriously low values and boot with wildly suboptimal values, so I am afraid of setting timings that are bad but not obviously so and wasting a lot of time testing.
> 
> Edited out images of timings. Pretty sure they're embarrassing. I need to keep in mind I'm trying to tune for max stability, not superpi.


I didnt know you were running MSI.







For Z77/87/97 they just might have the worst 'Auto' settings of any brand. Not to mention the cryptic method of tuning RTL.. i about threw up in my mouth just remembering 32m settings .. it was f(k)n hell. As for tuning MFR, its a high freq IC.. if you can train 2800 I would focus there. Your not going to be able to tighten it up like other memory types at the lower speeds (like you mentioned with tWCL.. it may not do '6' stable with any voltage, where most other IC type will @ 2400 no issue. *2800mhz MFR was pretty common for Z97 launch too.. my guess is MSI had more samples (vs. other mem types and lower speeds) and their 'Auto' settings are better suited for the IC at that speed.

*ODT finetune is for the IC type of your memory. Basically.. its electrical delay. The higher you set.. it makes sense you should be able to tune RTL tighter, as you are effectively adding delay before RTL.

To tune it properly.. is simple. The smaller quantity of RAM per stick = tighter/lower settings. If you have double sided memory.. you want to start toward the top/higher settings and try to train lower (as dual sided will have greater trace length and require more delay to optimize training each channel/bank. Set it to the lowest setting if running 2GB PSC/BBSE.. set it the the highest if running dual sided Samsung or Hynix CFR.

for WRRD settings and other tertiary timings - if 'Auto' sets 2/3 .. chances are you can lower to '1'.


----------



## Techbyte

Hello,

So I am looking for some input / tips on overclocking my i5 4690K. I would pretty much consider myself a novice overclocker, as my 4690K is my first intel K series CPU and the only other CPUs I have overclocked were an AMD 860K/7850K which I left voltages on auto.

A little background on my build:
When I initially planned out my build, I already had an i5 4690T processor and a Samsung 850 Evo mSATA SSD. iTX is my niche, and finding an iTX socket 1150 board with mSATA support is not all that easy. I ended up with a Gigabyte GA-Q87N which is a Q87 chipset iTX motherboard. Well to my surprise I noticed that this Q87 iTX board had "full" overclocking capabilities in the BIOS. I talked my local computer shop owner (family friend) into trading me a new 4690K for my 4690T, which wasn't all that hard with the 4690T supporting vPro and a 45w TDP. (Majority of his clients are small business) So all was well and I was overclocking my 4690K on my Q87 board. However, I ran into a little road block. The BIOS was wide open as far as multipliers, BUT had voltage caps of VRIN 1.9v, VCORE 1.2v, VRING 1.149v. I was able to pull 4.5ghz rock solid with these caps. 4.6ghz wasn't too stable. I was pretty impressed with my 4690K pulling 4.5/4.6 at 1.2V so I set out for a different motherboard. Their was only one Z series, Socket 1150 motherboard with mSATA support that I could find in existence (I know, I should of just sold that damn 850 Evo mSATA in the beginning and purchased a regular SSD). The ASrock Z87e-ITX. After looking at the board, I wanted it bad. It was perfect for my itx build with mSATA support, 6 Phase Power, Digital Power Delivery, everything I wanted. Too bad they stopped producing them in the end of 2014.... I hopped on ebay and sure as ****, there one sat in excellent condition and the guy ran an i3 4160 in it its whole life. $60 later here I am! (I sold my Q87 iTX board for $60 to the guy who hooked me up with the 4690K)

I have everything all setup and it has been running flawlessly for a couple days now. The BIOS is WAY nicer than on the Q87 board which wasn't UEFI and also has WAY more settings for overclocking. (Obviously)

The main thing I am wondering is what is the max I want to go for "safe" Input, Vcore, and Cache voltages on air? My iTX case only supports a 120mm AIO liquid cooler and I have heard that if you can't get at least a 240mm radiator to stick to air.

I am going to update this post with more questions after I hop in the BIOS quick and write them down.

Here are the settings I am unsure of in my BIOS:
Load Line Calibration: Level 1 - 5 are the options.
Integrated VR Faults: Dafuq is this?
FIVR Switch Frequency Signature and Signature Offsets: Pos or Neg?
Long Duration and Short Duration power limits and Offsets: What Do?

Offets: Offsets, Offsets everywhere. I assume that if I set my voltages to Override and/or Fixed that offsets are irrelevant?

Other than the settings listed above I am good to go.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> So I am looking for some input / tips on overclocking my i5 4690K. I would pretty much consider myself a novice overclocker, as my 4690K is my first intel K series CPU and the only other CPUs I have overclocked were an AMD 860K/7850K which I left voltages on auto.
> 
> A little background on my build:
> When I initially planned out my build, I already had an i5 4690T processor and a Samsung 850 Evo mSATA SSD. iTX is my niche, and finding an iTX socket 1150 board with mSATA support is not all that easy. I ended up with a Gigabyte GA-Q87N which is a Q87 chipset iTX motherboard. Well to my surprise I noticed that this Q87 iTX board had "full" overclocking capabilities in the BIOS. I talked my local computer shop owner (family friend) into trading me a new 4690K for my 4690T, which wasn't all that hard with the 4690T supporting vPro and a 45w TDP. (Majority of his clients are small business) So all was well and I was overclocking my 4690K on my Q87 board. However, I ran into a little road block. The BIOS was wide open as far as multipliers, BUT had voltage caps of VRIN 1.9v, VCORE 1.2v, VRING 1.149v. I was able to pull 4.5ghz rock solid with these caps. 4.6ghz wasn't too stable. I was pretty impressed with my 4690K pulling 4.5/4.6 at 1.2V so I set out for a different motherboard. Their was only one Z series, Socket 1150 motherboard with mSATA support that I could find in existence (I know, I should of just sold that damn 850 Evo mSATA in the beginning and purchased a regular SSD). The ASrock Z87e-ITX. After looking at the board, I wanted it bad. It was perfect for my itx build with mSATA support, 6 Phase Power, Digital Power Delivery, everything I wanted. Too bad they stopped producing them in the end of 2014.... I hopped on ebay and sure as ****, there one sat in excellent condition and the guy ran an i3 4160 in it its whole life. $60 later here I am! (I sold my Q87 iTX board for $60 to the guy who hooked me up with the 4690K)
> 
> I have everything all setup and it has been running flawlessly for a couple days now. The BIOS is WAY nicer than on the Q87 board which wasn't UEFI and also has WAY more settings for overclocking. (Obviously)
> 
> The main thing I am wondering is what is the max I want to go for "safe" Input, Vcore, and Cache voltages on air? My iTX case only supports a 120mm AIO liquid cooler and I have heard that if you can't get at least a 240mm radiator to stick to air.
> 
> I am going to update this post with more questions after I hop in the BIOS quick and write them down.


Im kinda new as well but as far as settings, whatever is stable and keeps youre temps where there supposed to be. Ive only manually set my vcore to 1.2 and left everything else on auto havent had issues.

A single 120mm aio or even a custom loop 120mm doesnt dissipate enough heat for an oced 4690k to make it worth buying. Depending on your cooler most air coolers can dissipate the heat of a 4690k oced. My nh-u14s at 1.088v would stay in the low to mid 50s. With my custom loop at 1.2v now im in the mid 40s. Should tell you how well a decent air cooler works.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techbyte*
> 
> The main thing I am wondering is what is the max I want to go for "safe" Input, Vcore, and Cache voltages on air? My iTX case only supports a 120mm AIO liquid cooler and I have heard that if you can't get at least a 240mm radiator to stick to air.


Besides OCN / other resources I found der8aur's site great to ref, there is a table in this link which is handy, besides being a pro overclocker IIRC he bin's CPUs for CaseKing.de.

I'm on air, OC set as in my sig. The OC has been tested 4hrs RB Stress mode, 8hrs x264 and 18hrs [email protected] I set that OC about 6mths ago, at the time I had a Vapor-X 290X dumping air in case, as RB / [email protected] load GPU as well I touched max 77C (GPU OC'd as well).



Ambient room temp very similar (ref min mobo temp in both screenies) but with Fury X (OC'd as well) much better temps on CPU/MOBO as the stock AIO on that card dump hot air outside case.


----------



## DiceAir

Can someone please explain to me why i get same temps with my h100i fans on lowest speed and max speed. I don't understand. Just check a page back for my settings. my max temps on aida64 is 70-80C max. i have the cooler as exhaust with stock fans. Even having 3 intake fans in front at max speed I don't see any temps drops.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Can someone please explain to me why i get same temps with my h100i fans on lowest speed and max speed. I don't understand. Just check a page back for my settings. my max temps on aida64 is 70-80C max. i have the cooler as exhaust with stock fans. Even having 3 intake fans in front at max speed I don't see any temps drops.


Because even at max speeds even though your blowing more air over the fins, its still case temperature air. Ive had the same results on my custom loop. Running it at 1000rpm i get the same temps as if i max it out. The pressure seems to be more relevant then cfm. Try changing pump speeds see if that makes any difference at all.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> I didnt know you were running MSI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Z77/87/97 they just might have the worst 'Auto' settings of any brand. Not to mention the cryptic method of tuning RTL.. i about threw up in my mouth just remembering 32m settings .. it was f(k)n hell. As for tuning MFR, its a high freq IC.. if you can train 2800 I would focus there. Your not going to be able to tighten it up like other memory types at the lower speeds (like you mentioned with tWCL.. it may not do '6' stable with any voltage, where most other IC type will @ 2400 no issue. *2800mhz MFR was pretty common for Z97 launch too.. my guess is MSI had more samples (vs. other mem types and lower speeds) and their 'Auto' settings are better suited for the IC at that speed.
> 
> *ODT finetune is for the IC type of your memory. Basically.. its electrical delay. The higher you set.. it makes sense you should be able to tune RTL tighter, as you are effectively adding delay before RTL.
> 
> To tune it properly.. is simple. The smaller quantity of RAM per stick = tighter/lower settings. If you have double sided memory.. you want to start toward the top/higher settings and try to train lower (as dual sided will have greater trace length and require more delay to optimize training each channel/bank. Set it to the lowest setting if running 2GB PSC/BBSE.. set it the the highest if running dual sided Samsung or Hynix CFR.
> 
> for WRRD settings and other tertiary timings - if 'Auto' sets 2/3 .. chances are you can lower to '1'.


I am equal parts depressed and excited to have found out I've been doing (some) things exactly wrong.

ODT 0 on 2x8gB BFR. I was wondering why I need 1.176 IOD to not miss training at 2400 CAS 10.

Oh how I wish their BIOS help lines contained as little as a "start higher with larger amounts of ram" instead of "For better stability, set to 0 or 15."

Back to the drawing board. Thank you again for the guidance. You are an oasis in a desert rife with mirages.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Because even at max speeds even though your blowing more air over the fins, its still case temperature air. Ive had the same results on my custom loop. Running it at 1000rpm i get the same temps as if i max it out. The pressure seems to be more relevant then cfm. Try changing pump speeds see if that makes any difference at all.


I think the h100i pump speed can't be changed.


----------



## Techbyte

I've been thinking about cooling for my 4690K. I know when it comes to liquid cooling, they say at least a 240mm rad or stick to air. BUT, what about when your case only supports low profile / top down air coolers? I am using the Silverstone FT03-Mini. I really like it and the build quality is excellent with solid anodized aluminum panels. However, the SFX(L) PSU sits directly above the motherboard. So I am very limited when it comes to heatsinks, and I am currently using a Phanteks PH-TC12LS.

This case does support 120mm AIOs. I could flip the PSU so it exhausts air off of the motherboard. With the bottom 140mm fan pushing air through the case, and the PSU flipped it would still have good air flow.

So, would a thick 120 like the Corsair H80i GT provide a nice boost over a lower profile / top down air cooler?

I know my case isn't exactly ideal for overclocking. Don't get me wrong, the cooling setup in my case is quite sufficient and unique. All 4 side panels "interlock" contributing to positive airflow from the 140mm Air Penetrator that is mounted in the base of the case and pushes air through it's entirety and out of the top. I know a 120mm rad would restrict this, which is why I would flip my PSU so help with airflow / exhaust.

I love the aesthetics of my case, but sometimes I just wish I went with my first choice. The Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ITX. I would have way more cooling options and full liquid cooling support.


----------



## JackCY

That's more of a case than CPU question, it's a tight packed case so you gotta choose everything to match, PSU, GPU, RAM, Cooler. Even just too much or too long cabling from PSU can ruin it. Probably should have went with an AIO in such a tiny case from the start. Dunno how much your 4690K heats under your loads but in such a tiny case water is probably the only option to get more cooling.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Closing in on DDR3 2800 and I think I'm going to be able to get it at RDRD 4!

AIDA64 memory stress test works well for ironing out the initial details like primaries and tCWL. Now using HCi memtest to finetine the last little instabilities out of my tertiaries. It threw an error in 5 minutes that AIDA took 45 minutes to bring up.

People who overclock their ram and don't spend the time to tune tertiaries are doing themselves a real disservice. The myth that only primaries matter needs to die. Will post proof if/when this memtest run hits 1 pass. Fingers crossed.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Closing in on DDR3 2800 and I think I'm going to be able to get it at RDRD 4!
> 
> AIDA64 memory stress test works well for ironing out the initial details like primaries and tCWL. Now using HCi memtest to finetine the last little instabilities out of my tertiaries. It threw an error in 5 minutes that AIDA took 45 minutes to bring up.
> 
> People who overclock their ram and don't spend the time to tune tertiaries are doing themselves a real disservice. The myth that only primaries matter needs to die. Will post proof if/when this memtest run hits 1 pass. Fingers crossed.


I am jealous of your find here, because I agree. My problem is AIDA64 is expensive for sure, that or I am in the wrong business. Yearly subscriptions for full unlock.

Laziness of being poor can be a drug.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Having more trouble with this than expected.



Anyone have any ideas on what would cause this sort of error profile? One instance errored early on, which I acknowledged and it continued on its merry way. Then I had to go on an errand and forgot about it.

I come back to see 2 other instances errored early on, but the two others ran for quite some time with no more errors. So apparently my settings are good for 2 threads' worth of thrashing, but 3+ = errors.

I'm already at 1.75 vdimm, but going to try a bit more and see if that fixes it. I'm used to seeing memory instability manifest as reboots, hard freezes, or tons of/constant errors in hci, so this is throwing me for a loop.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Having more trouble with this than expected.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on what would cause this sort of error profile? One instance errored early on, which I acknowledged and it continued on its merry way. Then I had to go on an errand and forgot about it.
> 
> I come back to see 2 other instances errored early on, but the two others ran for quite some time with no more errors. So apparently my settings are good for 2 threads' worth of thrashing, but 3+ = errors.
> 
> I'm already at 1.75 vdimm, but going to try a bit more and see if that fixes it. I'm used to seeing memory instability manifest as reboots, hard freezes, or tons of/constant errors in hci, so this is throwing me for a loop.


I've been busy with my tertiary timings and rtl's and ioa/iod for a couple of weeks now too and im still testing,
but it has made it possible for me to drop my vcore under load from 1.308v to 1.296v running Realbench at 4.8GHz.
Cache voltage I was able to lower even more, from 1.199v to 1.177v under load running Realbench 4.8GHz Core and 4.6GHz Uncore.
Also I have noticed my system has become snappier, for instance, when I open hwinfo, that used to take about 20 seconds, and now in just a couple of seconds its there.

For your question....
I dont know if you really want to stick to that terror stability testing using HCI memtest, but if I were you I would just run a couple of benchmarks, and do some gaming,
or whatever you use your PC the most for, and use that for testing. HCI memtest will be very tough to get 0 errors.


----------



## QuacK

Here are some of my results and my voltages and timings


Initially I was at 4.8GHZ 1.308v/under load.
So after tightening my timings and RTL's i started to try lowering vcore first and run Realbench,
If it passed, I played some games for about 2 hours. Still stable, I lowered vcore another notch.
So thanks to more efficiency with the timings now I was able to lower it to 1.296v.
I did the same procedure with Cache voltage, and was able to lower this from 1.199v under load to 1.177v. @4.6GHz.

RTL's and IOL's are as tight as I could get it (I think) lol, and I was able to do TWCL 6,
and all this with just a little more vdimm (1.670v in bios) and VTT 1.180v.

IOA and IOD were very interesting.
I started from +0.100 on both but that either got me crashes with benching or later on while gaming so I moved it up slowly.

Eventually I reached +0.150v and noticed I got crashes later during benching or gaming so from that point I started raising them by just 0.001v.

Now im stable and their at +0.151v IOA, and +0.1560v set in bios, which translates to VCCIOA 1.166v under load.
Funny thing I noticed is that as soon as I go +0.001v or -0.001v on either of them im crashing, and also hwinfo will take much longer to startup lol.

Another thing... WR ADD Delay is now 2-2 on both aswel









So I got more room now to raise Cache frequency and will see how it goes from here.
Core will be first to see how it will fare at 4.9GHz









Thanks to MIXEDGREENS and CL3P20 for sharing their process info, and knowledge. +Rep


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> I've been busy with my tertiary timings and rtl's and ioa/iod for a couple of weeks now too and im still testing,
> but it has made it possible for me to drop my vcore under load from 1.308v to 1.296v running Realbench at 4.8GHz.
> Cache voltage I was able to lower even more, from 1.199v to 1.177v under load running Realbench 4.8GHz Core and 4.6GHz Uncore.
> Also I have noticed my system has become snappier, for instance, when I open hwinfo, that used to take about 20 seconds, and now in just a couple of seconds its there.
> 
> For your question....
> I dont know if you really want to stick to that terror stability testing using HCI memtest, but if I were you I would just run a couple of benchmarks, and do some gaming,
> or whatever you use your PC the most for, and use that for testing. HCI memtest will be very tough to get 0 errors.


You know what?

You're right.

Going to try that out.

And congratulations on getting further tuned! I'm glad something I said helped, but believe me when I say you were being led by the blind. This is one of those "the more I know, the more I learn I don't know" things.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> You know what?
> 
> You're right.
> 
> Going to try that out.
> 
> And congratulations on getting further tuned! I'm glad something I said helped, but believe me when I say you were being led by the blind. This is one of those "the more I know, the more I learn I don't know" things.


It doesn't matter. You shared info about your overclocking process, that others might have not tried yet.
2 weeks ago I didnt know much about RAM and timings, until someone mentioned it can effect CPU overclock in many ways.
So this led me to learn more about ram and now my system feels more efficient.

Ofcourse most of this stuff is more about finetuning which not everyone wants to take or has time for, but I enjoy it hehe









By the way... you should fill in your signature and rigbuilder so we can see what the rest of your system is


----------



## Overlord7134

Add me in the clup also please









İ have water cooling system h100i and i have to delid my CPU.Just down here my details

http://hizliresim.com/6PAXrE

http://hizliresim.com/ZkbE9k

http://hizliresim.com/bDWBZ8


----------



## Techbyte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> That's more of a case than CPU question, it's a tight packed case so you gotta choose everything to match, PSU, GPU, RAM, Cooler. Even just too much or too long cabling from PSU can ruin it. Probably should have went with an AIO in such a tiny case from the start. Dunno how much your 4690K heats under your loads but in such a tiny case water is probably the only option to get more cooling.


I'm rock solid on my 4690K at 4.5ghz with 1.2v. But, even with only 1.2v, temps hit low to mid 80s during 100% load. (OCCT)

The case actually isn't all that "small" in my opinion. The layout does make for pretty good positive airflow, with the 140mm air penetrator pulling air in from the outside of the case and pushing it all the way through the case. When I hold my hand over the top of the case, I can feel the air flow. (PSU fan doesn't run at idle / under small load) I also wen't with a reference design, blower fan GPU which is only logical with this case and the layout. My Silverstone SFX-L PSU came with the short, flat cabling so that was easy to route out of the way / off to the side so it is not restricting the air intake.

The main limiting factor with cooling in this case is how limited you are with heatsinks. Obviously smaller heatsinks equal less surface area / cooling performance. I know the same applies with radiators. That is why if I do go with a 120MM AIO, I will get the thickest rad I can find. (Corsair H80i GT ?) I already measured it out and I could put a H80i GT in and even put a fan on top of it in the pull config. I figured this would not only help with cooling performance for the rad, but also with airflow through / out the top of the case.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> It doesn't matter. You shared info about your overclocking process, that others might have not tried yet.
> 2 weeks ago I didnt know much about RAM and timings, until someone mentioned it can effect CPU overclock in many ways.
> So this led me to learn more about ram and now my system feels more efficient.
> 
> Ofcourse most of this stuff is more about finetuning which not everyone wants to take or has time for, but I enjoy it hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way... you should fill in your signature and rigbuilder so we can see what the rest of your system is


QuacK, I could kiss you.

I had stable primaries at 2800 and my MB was auto-training stable RTL/IOLs, so I was waiting to pull RTL down until I had minimum tertiaries locked. My only goal was RDRD 4. hci had me smashing against a brick wall of confusing error patterns. AIDA took too long to let me know I wasn't stable and would have made it take months to stabilize.

Seeing you mention correct RTL allowing lower voltages jogged my memory; I recalled reading RDRD 4 at speeds over 2400 usually requires insane voltages. In a last ditch effort, I took a closer look at my RTLs.

MSI is a bunch of morons. The bios gives no indication what it has set for auto values. When I checked memtweakit, I saw that setting 2800mhz RAM makes them change IO Compensation to 25! In their help line in the bios it says "the default is 21," so it didn't occur to me that they might futz around it.

Changed it back to its proper default value, did standard RTL lowering routine, benched various IOLs to find optimal one, then loaded up superpi.

First attempt, rounding error in first loop. Could be good or bad. Lowered WRRD by 1, made it to loop 7 before erroring. Drop it one more value and guess what: PASSED SUPERPI 32M AT RDRD 4. Will test gaming stability soon.

I wouldn't have thought to make this last attempt without you. I wouldn't have tried superpi without your suggestion to not worry about hci. Needless to say, repped.

CLP320's idea of doing RTL last is a good idea yet undone by the stupidity of MSI's auto rules. I cannot believe how much grief they caused me. It's like their entire engineering effort involves getting the user POSTed, not actually stable.

And you're right. I'll add my rig in my sig here in a bit. I joined here planning on just making a couple posts and bailing but have already fallen in love with the community. Looks like I'll be here for a while!


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> QuacK, I could kiss you.
> 
> I had stable primaries at 2800 and my MB was auto-training stable RTL/IOLs, so I was waiting to pull RTL down until I had minimum tertiaries locked. My only goal was RDRD 4. hci had me smashing against a brick wall of confusing error patterns. AIDA took too long to let me know I wasn't stable and would have made it take months to stabilize.
> 
> Seeing you mention correct RTL allowing lower voltages jogged my memory; I recalled reading RDRD 4 at speeds over 2400 usually requires insane voltages. In a last ditch effort, I took a closer look at my RTLs.
> 
> MSI is a bunch of morons. The bios gives no indication what it has set for auto values. When I checked memtweakit, I saw that setting 2800mhz RAM makes them change IO Compensation to 25! In their help line in the bios it says "the default is 21," so it didn't occur to me that they might futz around it.
> 
> Changed it back to its proper default value, did standard RTL lowering routine, benched various IOLs to find optimal one, then loaded up superpi.
> 
> First attempt, rounding error in first loop. Could be good or bad. Lowered WRRD by 1, made it to loop 7 before erroring. Drop it one more value and guess what: PASSED SUPERPI 32M AT RDRD 4. Will test gaming stability soon.
> 
> I wouldn't have thought to make this last attempt without you. I wouldn't have tried superpi without your suggestion to not worry about hci. Needless to say, repped.
> 
> CLP320's idea of doing RTL last is a good idea yet undone by the stupidity of MSI's auto rules. I cannot believe how much grief they caused me. It's like their entire engineering effort involves getting the user POSTed, not actually stable.
> 
> And you're right. I'll add my rig in my sig here in a bit. I joined here planning on just making a couple posts and bailing but have already fallen in love with the community. Looks like I'll be here for a while!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> QuacK, I could kiss you.
> 
> I had stable primaries at 2800 and my MB was auto-training stable RTL/IOLs, so I was waiting to pull RTL down until I had minimum tertiaries locked. My only goal was RDRD 4. hci had me smashing against a brick wall of confusing error patterns. AIDA took too long to let me know I wasn't stable and would have made it take months to stabilize.
> 
> Seeing you mention correct RTL allowing lower voltages jogged my memory; I recalled reading RDRD 4 at speeds over 2400 usually requires insane voltages. In a last ditch effort, I took a closer look at my RTLs.
> 
> MSI is a bunch of morons. The bios gives no indication what it has set for auto values. When I checked memtweakit, I saw that setting 2800mhz RAM makes them change IO Compensation to 25! In their help line in the bios it says "the default is 21," so it didn't occur to me that they might futz around it.
> 
> Changed it back to its proper default value, did standard RTL lowering routine, benched various IOLs to find optimal one, then loaded up superpi.
> 
> First attempt, rounding error in first loop. Could be good or bad. Lowered WRRD by 1, made it to loop 7 before erroring. Drop it one more value and guess what: PASSED SUPERPI 32M AT RDRD 4. Will test gaming stability soon.
> 
> I wouldn't have thought to make this last attempt without you. I wouldn't have tried superpi without your suggestion to not worry about hci. Needless to say, repped.
> 
> CLP320's idea of doing RTL last is a good idea yet undone by the stupidity of MSI's auto rules. I cannot believe how much grief they caused me. It's like their entire engineering effort involves getting the user POSTed, not actually stable.
> 
> And you're right. I'll add my rig in my sig here in a bit. I joined here planning on just making a couple posts and bailing but have already fallen in love with the community. Looks like I'll be here for a while!


Thats aweosome but ill pas on that kiss lol








When chasing for ram timing info I stumbled across a guy with the same ram as I have with an MSI board.
When I saw his options in the bios I wished I had that many options. But I guess my Gigabyte board isn't so bad after all,
even though it doesnt have alot of extra options for memory tweaking.
The auto values for my board seem to be much better hearing this.
I dont have an option to change IO Compensation, but as you can see in my screenshot I posted earlier its at 21. Right on.

In my opinion running a couple of different benchmarks and doing the things that you use your PC for mostly,
is maybe less effective than stresstesting.
But it does alow you to reach higher clocks. that you might had missed because of running stresstests for multiple hours,
and pushed more and more vcore because that single test needs it to run.

Other people will disagree with me for sure and thats totally fine.
Im not here to start a war on stability criteria, im here to be advised and advise other people wherever I can









And ofcourse to push those system components to the limits heheh


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



Going to call this good enough. Since specifics are impossible to find yet MSI motherboards and Hynix BFR chips are relatively common, I'm going to throw in some keywords to potentially help some lost souls looking to overclock their ram.

MSI z97 Gaming 5
G.Skill G.Skill F3-1600C9D-16GXM
H5TC4G83BFR
4Gbit BFR

DDR3-2800
RTLs 52 52 52 52
IOLs 8 8 8 8
Init RTL 11
IOComp IO Compensation 19

System Agent +.235
IO Analog +.15
IO Digital +.20
vDIMM 1.75

Now the voltage tuning begins.

Huuuuuuuuuuuge shoutout to @CLP320.


----------



## NIK1

What volts are you at now to run 2800 mem.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

CPU multiplier 44 it pagefaults at less than 1.65v so I'm running it right on 1.65. Dropped IOD to +.15 since it seems to prefer .5v less than vDimm, IOA to +.1 since 28x mem multiplier seems to like it .05v below IOD.

Just to check, at CPU multi 46 the ram needed 1.66v to not PF, so it's going to be very tied to CPU speed. Just went to bed/work without worrying about tuning 44x further and am now about to get to work restabilizing 46x.

I'm optimistic. The RAM being so finely tuned seems to be making serious contributions to all voltages' stability system wide. Will update as I reach points of interest.


----------



## CL3P20

nice workx bruh









*if you get to tuning again.. you may find the RAM can go a but farther if you set "tRDRD's" to '6'.. so first three timings in tertiary set would read '4-6-6'; it may loosen up enough for you to run 1T and pull RTL down again.. No harm running '5' if your stable. That tertiary set looks spot on for 2800.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> nice workx bruh


Thanks! Seriously could not have done it without you. Wouldn't have even thought it possible.
Quote:


> *if you get to tuning again.. you may find the RAM can go a but farther if you set "tRDRD's" to '6'.. so first three timings in tertiary set would read '4-6-6'; it may loosen up enough for you to run 1T and pull RTL down again.. No harm running '5' if your stable. That tertiary set looks spot on for 2800.


Thanks even more! It gives me somewhere to look if I hit a wall here soon.

@NIK1 I've been lazily tuning while surfing tonight. Random conclusions include:
1.67 vDimm was insufficient. Completed superPI 32m but 20+ seconds slower than prior 4.6ghz ddr2400 run. 1.69 was too much, resulting in some weird BSOD codes I've never seen before. 1.68 is juuust right.

0.06v differential seems to be the CPUs preference at 2800. IOD .18 or higher locks up, .15 or lower reboots or BSODs quickly. About to explore this further though, as these #s are still using +.235v on Sys Agent.

A lot of words to say "+10mv A, +160mv D, 1.68 vDimm"

Once I got that settled, I dropped Sys Agent offset to .001 on a hunch and just passed a 32m run.



All tuning being done at .01v lower vcore than I've ever been able to stabilize 46x with. Going to climb vSA .01 at a time and see what happens.


----------



## neurotix

Guys, what's the safe voltage for cache on Haswell (on a delidded 4790k, h100i w/ SP120 performance edition)?

My CPU is binned 4.8ghz from Silicon Lottery, it does 4.8ghz at 1.3v.

I'm trying for cache at 4.5ghz (x45) but even with 1.275v on cache I crash in x264 eventually. Temps don't pass 75C so I don't think heat is the problem.

EDIT: The CPU passes 5 loops of x264 at 4.8ghz, 1.3v with cache at stock.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Guys, what's the safe voltage for cache on Haswell (on a delidded 4790k, h100i w/ SP120 performance edition)?
> 
> My CPU is binned 4.8ghz from Silicon Lottery, it does 4.8ghz at 1.3v.
> 
> I'm trying for cache at 4.5ghz (x45) but even with 1.275v on cache I crash in x264 eventually. Temps don't pass 75C so I don't think heat is the problem.
> 
> EDIT: The CPU passes 5 loops of x264 at 4.8ghz, 1.3v with cache at stock.


The 4690k I have does x46 ring voltage at 1.05 with +.164 offset
CPU Multiplier x47 (no turbo) vcore voltage at 1.320

Delidded, naked, CLU Liquid Metal Paste, EK-240 Kit Custom loop with an attached second EK 240 PE Radiator and GTX 980 reference card waterblock.

Power profiles on eXtreme settings.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> The 4690k I have does x46 ring voltage at 1.05 with +.164 offset
> CPU Multiplier x47 (no turbo) vcore voltage at 1.320
> 
> Delidded, naked, CLU Liquid Metal Paste, EK-240 Kit Custom loop with an attached second EK 240 PE Radiator and GTX 980 reference card waterblock.
> 
> Power profiles on eXtreme settings.


I have mine set to turbo x45 for all cores. Dont need 4.5gz to surf chrome so i leave it adaptive and use turbo. Before it was x39 x39 x38 x37 on turbo, now all 4 are at 45. Going to try and see what she can do at 1.3v as im only at 46C right now. I went from 1.088 at 42 then 1.2 at 45 hoping to get 48 at 1.3.


----------



## SgtRotty

I know you guys are around 1.3 for cache but, I've been running 1.392v x46 for whatever multiplier on cpu for awhile. Cache imo needs more volts per multiplier than cpu. About .09. depending on load

x46 core @ 1.310/1.312
x46 cache @ 1.375/1.392

I'm running now %100 stable
[email protected] 1.375/1.392 core
[email protected] 1.375/1.392 cache

Delidded, Max temp XTU bench 80℃


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

RAM OC "progress" report.

Did some digging in the BFR's whitepaper. Doesn't support CL 12. There's just no matching CWL for it.

Once more to the drawing board. 2800mhz CL 11 @ 1.80v. Livin' on the edge.


----------



## stoker

.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Hit a new high water mark in stability: 20+ min HCI Memtest.



Went with CLP320's advice loosening the RDRDs to 6 and 6 and loosened other tertiaries to match. Locked in known good or "should be good" variables like the CWL 8 that should match CL 11. Used AIDA64 memory stress test to first work out any dodgy secondaries. Turned out RTP was causing a lot of problems that I first attributed to RRD and FAW.

Auto RTL/IOL was a safe but slow 59/11. Walking these down is an arduous process, as at this speed there's an extremely narrow range of voltage for POSTing with this ram, and that range moves up and down with RTL/IOL matchup.

RTL 51 would boot with IOL down to 4 but only make it to desktop at 9. I couldn't even say how, but I managed more by luck to drag RTL down to 49 and discovered it gets along extremely well with IOL 4. So much so that I was able to drop vDIMM .03v.

IO voltage tuning sure gets easy at this speed. +.2 A and .2 D could get me limping by for basic stability testing, but deviating from those = rapid BSOD. +.03v Analog and +.18 Digital are the sweet spot, but I imagine that only holds true for 46x core and 40x cache.

All that remains is bringing SA down slowly to find its ideal value and I can safely say that my RAM is really and truly 100% tuned. For stability. I'm sure I could get a sp32m run out of tighter tertiaries and slightly lowered tRFC, but that's for another day.

Super proud of this. Just hit 47 minutes.


----------



## dmfree88

Joining this club has been a dream of mine pretty much ever since I realized 2+ years ago my FX-8350 was garbage at single core performance even at 5.0ghz. I am excited to finally say I will be joining soon! Purchased a 4790k delidded off a fellow overclock member. Paired it with a Phanteks PH-TC14PE on an Asus z97-Pro Gamer board. Excited to finally play with an overclockable intel motherboard. Never had the opportunity. Hope I made a good choice for this build. Happy to finally get to be here







.


----------



## bluej511

So i officially joined by filing out the form haha.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Joining this club has been a dream of mine pretty much ever since I realized 2+ years ago my FX-8350 was garbage at single core performance even at 5.0ghz. I am excited to finally say I will be joining soon! Purchased a 4790k delidded off a fellow overclock member. Paired it with a Phanteks PH-TC14PE on an Asus z97-Pro Gamer board. Excited to finally play with an overclockable intel motherboard. Never had the opportunity. Hope I made a good choice for this build. Happy to finally get to be here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I had the exact same processor at 5ghz as well and came to the same realization and upgraded two years ago.

Realistically, an i7 4770k at STOCK (yes, 47*7*0k) is better for gaming than a 8350 at 5ghz. It might even take something like 5.5ghz for the 8350 to get the same framerates. The single thread performance (i.e. IPC) is much higher, but it also has cache that is 4 times as fast in some situations (according to my AIDA64 cache bandwidth tests on both platforms) as well as a memory controller that is nearly twice as fast with the same RAM at the same speeds and timings.

I bench a lot as well as game at 5760x1080 and I was tired of second rate bargain bin performance.

Until you have the setup and run the tests yourself and compare, you really can't know what you're missing on AMD.

My 8350 at 5ghz was bottlenecking two R9 290s in a lot of benchmarks...

95 fps in Valley Extreme HD with [email protected] 5ghz, 110 FPS with a 4770k at stock, 130 fps with 4770k at 4.5ghz. Yes, that's 35 FPS more with the cards at the same overclock, and the CPU 500mhz slower!

It was a similar situation with Fire Strike, ~12000 with the 8350 at 5ghz and ~18000 with a 4770k at 4.5ghz.

Sure, it might be synthetics, but all my games saw a big increase in performance too, *especially* minimum frame rates.

Enjoy.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I had the exact same processor at 5ghz as well and came to the same realization and upgraded two years ago.
> 
> Realistically, an i7 4770k at STOCK (yes, 47*7*0k) is better for gaming than a 8350 at 5ghz. It might even take something like 5.5ghz for the 8350 to get the same framerates. The single thread performance (i.e. IPC) is much higher, but it also has cache that is 4 times as fast in some situations (according to my AIDA64 cache bandwidth tests on both platforms) as well as a memory controller that is nearly twice as fast with the same RAM at the same speeds and timings.
> 
> I bench a lot as well as game at 5760x1080 and I was tired of second rate bargain bin performance.
> 
> Until you have the setup and run the tests yourself and compare, you really can't know what you're missing on AMD.
> 
> My 8350 at 5ghz was bottlenecking two R9 290s in a lot of benchmarks...
> 
> 95 fps in Valley Extreme HD with [email protected] 5ghz, 110 FPS with a 4770k at stock, 130 fps with 4770k at 4.5ghz. Yes, that's 35 FPS more with the cards at the same overclock, and the CPU 500mhz slower!
> 
> It was a similar situation with Fire Strike, ~12000 with the 8350 at 5ghz and ~18000 with a 4770k at 4.5ghz.
> 
> Sure, it might be synthetics, but all my games saw a big increase in performance too, *especially* minimum frame rates.
> 
> Enjoy.


Thanks for the info. That is good improvements. I had issues with melting low end MSI motherboards so when I finally got the UD5 mobo I was already fairly irritated with the amount of power it consumed for the lack of power it had







. For the cost it was decent rig at the time. It is nice to finally be getting a good rig again. Now is just the "hurry up and wait" game for all the parts to arrive. Already built rig here on rigbuilder and don't even have it yet lol.


----------



## neurotix

I think you'll be really happy with it when you get it.

There's also the fun of learning a new platform.

I'm sure anyone here can help you if you need overclocking advice.


----------



## JackCY

Don't care about cache, set it to 4.0GHz and call it a day, no freakin' difference between 4.0 and 4.5 or what ever.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Don't care about cache, set it to 4.0GHz and call it a day, no freakin' difference between 4.0 and 4.5 or what ever.


It's worth paying attention to. I've been experimenting with it a little bit the past couple days. With my high strung RAM setup, higher frequency cache makes stabilizing it much easier.

As an example, at 2800mhz ram and 4.6ghz CPU, 40x cache has a 1mv range of stability in AIDA64 cache stress test.

offset - time to failure
auto (+.02) 6 seconds
.001 30 seconds
-.01 2m 51s
-.015 6m 40s
-.019 6s
-.02 3s

-.018 10 minutes +

x42 cache widens its window of stability to 10s of millivolts

I'm currently trying to stabilize x43 cache which I believe may help me drop vcore some more, but at this speed it's proving taxing to my ram setup. +.01 vDIMM and IOD seem to have done the trick though.


----------



## LostParticle

Hey guys, I have already asked about this in other threads but I thought to post a question in this thread, as well.

When I run the latest version of Prime95 (v. 28.9), Small FFTs, I get Max Core temp = 91 - 92 Celsius. The max VCore is approx. 1.3V when Prime95 is running. My ambient temperature is 25 Celsius and I am using a Noctua NH-D15S, with three NF-A15 fans. I am running an open-air rig this period (*see pics in the spoiler*).

Is this normal for this type of stress test? _(That is ALL I am asking!)_

Can anyone of you, with an i7-4790K and a Noctua NH-D15S or D15, run Prime95, v. 28.9, Small FFTs at around 1.3V and post a screenshot or just say his max Core Temp and his ambient temp?
IF running Prime95 for a couple of minutes is too much for you, can you run the x264 Stability Test v2.06 and post a screenshot or say the same values?
Finally, if the above are not possible, could you run AIDA64 or any other test available to you and post your settings and your results?

Please understand that I am NOT seeking for overclocking advice here, I am NOT trying to overclock, neither am I testing anything with Prime. ALL I am trying to discover is if the temperatures I am getting with my new NH-D15S are expected and OK and normal, or if I am getting really high temps and I should re-install the cooler.

Here is Prime95 running for five minutes, I did this test today, like 20 min ago. Oh, and I use Thermal Grizzly Kryonout, pea method.



Thank you!


----------



## bluej511

In the process of stability testing my i5 4690k @1.3v 4.8ghz, seems to have leveled off 56°C not too shabby. Im wondering if i can do 5.0ghz at 1.3.


----------



## fyzzz

Probably not, but if that was possible you would have a very golden cpu. My 4690K does 4.6/1.2v ,4.7/1.26, 4.8/1.32v and 4.9 1.4v+, but currently the 4.9 clock is not stable because of the heat and probably because of my ram.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hey guys, I have already asked about this in other threads but I thought to post a question in this thread, as well.
> 
> When I run the latest version of Prime95 (v. 28.9), Small FFTs, I get Max Core temp = 91 - 92 Celsius. The max VCore is approx. 1.3V when Prime95 is running. My ambient temperature is 25 Celsius and I am using a Noctua NH-D15S, with three NF-A15 fans. I am running an open-air rig this period (*see pics in the spoiler*).
> 
> Is this normal for this type of stress test? (That is ALL I am asking!)
> 
> Thank you!


Yes when stressing with AVX2 your cpu is going to get hot. Its normal.

I'd advise to do a 5 minute test if you must. At load and correct volts after 5 minutes you should be able to pass other tests easy


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Yes when stressing with AVX2 your cpu is going to get hot. Its normal.
> 
> I'd advise to do a 5 minute test if you must. At load and correct volts after 5 minutes you should be able to pass other tests easy


Yeah, I know, *done some testing*, formed my conclusions, thank you anyway


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

I would like to reiterate my annoyance with MSI's engineers.

Figured out the source of some intermittent memory stability issues: Actual IOA value sent to the FIVR is 1mv lower than that set in the UEFI. My current setup needs *exactly* 50mv difference between IOA and D, and being .001v off meant failing HCI memtest about 18 minutes into a run. Was driving me insane until I opened Command Center on a lark and looked at set voltages. +1mv in UEFI and like magic, I'm now dropping VCCIN and vCore in tandem with nary an issue.


----------



## LostParticle

Yesterday I stabilized my "everyday x47" O/C on my Hero VII. First time ever with this chip on this mobo. I was already aware of the required values from my ASRock motherboard. A good example of Noctua's NH-D15S performance, as well. Glad everything succeeded on the first attempt.











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ambient (room) temperature = 25C
VCore , CacheV both 1.2V Adaptive in the BIOS
All C-States Enabled
TIM: Noctua NT-H1
*Open air rig* minus the rear fan!


----------



## GeneO

That shows your VID at 1.24 v not 1.2 v. Nevertheless a good overclock.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> That shows your VID at 1.24 v not 1.2 v. Nevertheless a good overclock.


Thank you! These are my 24/7 settings









My settings are : 1.2V Adaptive for both VCore and Cache voltage in the BIOS. I provided them since the monitoring tools already show my max values under full load.
The screenshot was taken 1 - 2 seconds before the x264 stress test finished. HWiNFO64 was reset in the beginning of the test, immediately after all cores reached 100% usage.

Since you are an experienced user, I'd like to ask you, how do you set the ASUS Multicore enhancement in your system? Auto or Disabled? I keep it on Auto. Does this setting have any effect when overcloking, so when passing 4400 Mhz?

I have also observed that SVID should be disabled. Do you disable it, when overclocking?

Thank you.


----------



## LostParticle

_(new post, adding in the previous one would make it huge)_

Another thing that I have observed today, after playing a bit with it, is the behavior of the Adaptive Voltage. It puzzles me!...

As you can see in my screenshots, I have set my VCore at 1.2V Adaptive, in the BIOS. When running the x264 V2.0 my VCore rises to 1.264V, so Adaptive adds +0.064V, which is perfectly fine by me! Adaptive sets and gets as much as it requires!

When I set my clock at 4800MHz, though, and my Adaptive VCore, in the BIOS, at 1.3V, my VCore while running the same test, rises only up to 1.312V! So, now Adaptive adds only 0.012V. I thought this had to do with my CPU Input Voltage, which in my chip I keep low (1.55V) because it likes it. So, I raised my CPU Input V to 1.950V. Again, Adaptive VCore = 1.3V, in the BIOS. The result while running the x264 was max VCore = 1.328V, this time. So, it added 0.028V this time.

Does anyone know why is Adaptive behaving like this?

Why, when I set it at 1.2V in the BIOS it is capable of adding + 0.064V, whereas when I set it at 1.3V it can add only half, like 0.028V?
Thinking that there might be some "blind spot" in "Adaptive functionality" I have also tried with other values, like Adaptive Vcore = 1.290V and 1.310V, and also with offset. The result is the same: in none of these settings was it able to add +0.06, like it does when set to 1.2V

@[email protected], @Praz, anyone else: Any ideas why?

Maximus Hero VII, BIOS 3103
Screenshots of these tests available upon request.

*EDIT*
Hm... I've just run a bit of Prime95, latest version, as well... With Prime my Adaptive Vcore does rise up to 0.06V from the value I have set it in the BIOS. So, 1.250V becomes 1.314V and 1.3V becomes 1.368V or something. So, my guess is that it depends from the stress test / load. In my system it seems that the max additional core Voltage Adaptive can add is 0.06V


----------



## doyll

Sorry mate, but on 1920/1080 32" monitor you image is not readable .. small size text and so out of focus it just a blurred number.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Sorry mate, but on 1920/1080 32" monitor you image is not readable .. small size text and so out of focus it just a blurred number.


[ OFF TOPIC ]

Hey doyll, you've not quoted me / mentioned me, so I'm not sure IF you're referring to me...
IF you are, though, please click on my screenshot and then click on "Original". This will open it in a new tab and your cursor will turn into a magnifying glass enabling you to Zoom in, on it.

This is the method I always use to post my screenshots / photos.

Thank you.

[ /OFF TOPIC ]


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> [ OFF TOPIC ]
> 
> Hey doyll, you've not quoted me / mentioned me, so I'm not sure IF you're referring to me...
> IF you are, though, please click on my screenshot and then click on "Original". This will open it in a new tab and your cursor will turn into a magnifying glass enabling you to Zoom in, on it.
> 
> This is the method I always use to post my screenshots / photos.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> [ /OFF TOPIC ]


Seems on topic to me to comment on image viewing of image posted.








That works!
Nice load temps, but idle seems quite high. I'm assuming these are manual settings not changing voltage when system is idle:


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Thank you! These are my 24/7 settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My settings are : 1.2V Adaptive for both VCore and Cache voltage in the BIOS. I provided them since the monitoring tools already show my max values under full load.
> The screenshot was taken 1 - 2 seconds before the x264 stress test finished. HWiNFO64 was reset in the beginning of the test, immediately after all cores reached 100% usage.
> 
> Since you are an experienced user, I'd like to ask you, how do you set the ASUS Multicore enhancement in your system? Auto or Disabled? I keep it on Auto. Does this setting have any effect when overcloking, so when passing 4400 Mhz?
> 
> I have also observed that SVID should be disabled. Do you disable it, when overclocking?
> 
> Thank you.


That is weird, because I have adaptive set to 1.24V in my BIOS, and I get the same results as you in HWINFO64 running x264. Do you use an offset too?

I Have Multicore Enhancement on Auto I believe. I have SVID enabled, but I have to disable it if I go to a 48x overclock.

Running adaptive and prim95 with advanced floating point instructions raises the voltage even more because those instructions need more volts.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Seems on topic to me to comment on image viewing of image posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That works!
> Nice load temps, but idle seems quite high. I'm assuming these are manual settings not changing voltage when system is idle:


_The OFF TOPIC marks were meant for me_







_I meant that my post is OFF TOPIC, so to inform the users_









My idle temperatures (and values, in general) cannot be seen in the screenshot of my post #20507, above, because as I say in the next post, HWiNFO64 was reset approx. 2 seconds after the test started - right after all cores reached 100% load. And also the screenshot was taken a second or two before the test completed. I do this so that the Average values in HWiNFO64 will have meaning for me.

Here are my idle temperatures and values, in general:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Room temperature : 25 C
Computer already powered on for 5 hours - regular / everyday tasks.
I rebooted and left it on idle for 15 minutes, then took the screenshot.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> That is weird, because I have adaptive set to 1.24V in my BIOS, and I get the same results as you in HWINFO64 running x264. Do you use an offset too?
> 
> I Have Multicore Enhancement on Auto I believe. I have SVID enabled, but I have to disable it if I go to a 48x overclock.
> 
> Running adaptive and prim95 with advanced floating point instructions raises the voltage even more because those instructions need more volts.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No, my offsets are on Auto, all of them. I am using the latest BIOS as you've seen in my CPU-Z. Which BIOS are you using?

It puzzles me, as well, that my Adaptive VCore can be raised by +0.06V when set at 1.2V in the BIOS, but only by ~ 0.03V, when set at 1.3V in the BIOS (for example).
It puzzles me but it does not bother me! I mean, I would like to be able to set it at 1.3 and get 1.360V! This is what I require for x48. Of course I can always set it at around 1.340V Adaptive and get the same result.

I've tried (twice) to pass the x264 at x47 with SVID Enabled but it crashes after the fourth loop. This gets worst when trying at x48. Anyway, almost all of them suggest to Disable it. Personally, I do not understand the meaning of this setting...

EDIT: Oh! By the way! I see that you have the Hero VI? Is that right? I am using the Hero VII ... I do not really know if everything is exactly the same...

PS: I suppose you trust me that I've set 1.2V Adaptive in the BIOS, right?








I mean, the only way (I'm aware of) to show / prove this to you is to install the AI Suite. But I am not willing to do this, because then I'd have to clean install Win 10 Pro, and I cannot do this right now.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> _The OFF TOPIC marks were meant for me_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I meant that my post is OFF TOPIC, so to inform the users_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My idle temperatures (and values, in general) cannot be seen in the screenshot of my post #20507, above, because as I say in the next post, HWiNFO64 was reset approx. 2 seconds after the test started - right after all cores reached 100% load. And also the screenshot was taken a second or two before the test completed. I do this so that the Average values in HWiNFO64 will have meaning for me.
> 
> Here are my idle temperatures and values, in general:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Room temperature : 25 C
> Computer already powered on for 5 hours - regular / everyday tasks.
> I rebooted and left it on idle for 15 minutes, then took the screenshot.


That makes more sense.









How long after starting full load test does it take for temps to peak? 2-3 minutes, 10 minutes, 20 minutes?

Assuming your test load is consistent for the start, I woul want temps to be peaking in a few minute, not gradually creeping up 10+ minutes. The long rise to peak (when load is same) is an indication of cooler intake air temp increasing and every degree warmer air is translates to degree hotter CPU is.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> ...
> 
> How long after starting full load test does it take for temps to peak? 2-3 minutes, 10 minutes, 20 minutes?
> 
> ...


I've just tested it.

With the x264 test my Core Max temp rises after approx. 4 seconds. Later on, during the testing, it will rise another 4 - 5 degrees.

With Prime 95, Small FFTs it rises immediately! I never use Prime though. The x264 is my only test. It has never failed me.

Too bad there is no one here with a Hero VII and an i7-4790K, to check out + test the behavior of Adaptive a bit.

There are also some other settings of the Hero VII I'd like to ask about, like the Power Decay or something like that... Might do that in another thread.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I've just tested it.
> 
> With the x264 test my Core Max temp rises after approx. 4 seconds. Later on, during the testing, it will rise another 4 - 5 degrees.


So temps peak in a few seconds graph will run sme temp / flat for awhile, then when x264 load changes the temps go up 4-5c and then run same temp / a flat like again?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> So temps peak in a few seconds graph will run sme temp / flat for awhile, then when x264 load changes the temps go up 4-5c and then run same temp / a flat like again?


IF I understand you correctly, yes, that is what is happening. HWiNFO64, by far the best monitoring tool available, offers graphs but I do not use them.

Specifically what happens is that, 4 - 5 seconds after the x264 is starting my core temps rise. Then the test performs its first loop, my temps are constant, before entering the second loop they drop a bit and then rise again at the same level, and so on for each loop. Because with this test also the load drops after the completion of each loop. I hope I am making sense.









By the way, what processor / mobo do you have?


----------



## Loladinas

Seems like we have very similar chips. Mine has pretty much the same stock VID as yours, overvolts to 1.328v with Prime95 etc. What's your batch number? Mine is L420B758.


----------



## LostParticle

Just stabilized my x48 on this motherboard











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Room Temperature = 25.7 C
Adaptive VCore = 1.340V
Adaptive Cache V = 1.2V
Vccin = 1.6V
All C-states enabled




I won't try higher with this cooler.

Thank you.


----------



## doyll

We say same thing.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

I have met with success beyond all expectations.



I know, I know; it's the shallow end in the kiddie pool of stress tests, but it's a stress test nonetheless. This CPU began life with a stock 39x VID of 1.132. It could limp to 4.1ghz on that and promptly begin demanding 50+ additional millivolts for each bin. Rough voltages: 42x needed 1.16v, 43x 1.2v, 44x 1.25, 45x 1.31v, 46x 1.36v or more (and at 2.20 VCCIN no less).

The cache was outright embarrassing. 39x stock voltage of 1.21 or 1.23. Stock voltage already in my motherboard's "not recommended" range. Getting it to hold 4.2ghz took 1.30v.

Getting it to desktop at 4.6ghz/1.32vCore was an occasional and inevitably short lived miracle. Over half an hour of *any* stress test is nothing short of amazing, and to do it while running 4.2ghz cache and tight DDR3 2800 has me over the moon.

I've nurtured the poor little wretch into the outskirts of average 4690k territory. I've never been so proud.

97% of the credit goes to @CLP320 for dropping the right knowledge at the right time. I was lost in a dizzying sea of vague tutorials, partial truths, and occasional outright superstitions.

Now let's see if I can get this x264 stable.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Seems like we have very similar chips. Mine has pretty much the same stock VID as yours, overvolts to 1.328v with Prime95 etc. What's your batch number? Mine is L420B758.


I suppose you were referring to me. I don't recall my batch, I might try finding the box... Do you still have / use that Gene in the your sig_rig? Does it have similar BIOS to my Hero VII? (edit: it seems that it does)

I'd like to test Adaptive a bit... and discuss some other settings. You in?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> No, my offsets are on Auto, all of them. I am using the latest BIOS as you've seen in my CPU-Z. Which BIOS are you using?
> 
> It puzzles me, as well, that my Adaptive VCore can be raised by +0.06V when set at 1.2V in the BIOS, but only by ~ 0.03V, when set at 1.3V in the BIOS (for example).
> It puzzles me but it does not bother me! I mean, I would like to be able to set it at 1.3 and get 1.360V! This is what I require for x48. Of course I can always set it at around 1.340V Adaptive and get the same result.
> 
> I've tried (twice) to pass the x264 at x47 with SVID Enabled but it crashes after the fourth loop. This gets worst when trying at x48. Anyway, almost all of them suggest to Disable it. Personally, I do not understand the meaning of this setting...
> 
> EDIT: Oh! By the way! I see that you have the Hero VI? Is that right? I am using the Hero VII ... I do not really know if everything is exactly the same...
> 
> PS: I suppose you trust me that I've set 1.2V Adaptive in the BIOS, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, the only way (I'm aware of) to show / prove this to you is to install the AI Suite. But I am not willing to do this, because then I'd have to clean install Win 10 Pro, and I cannot do this right now.


Sure I trust you about the 1.2 in BIOS. At first I thought it was just a typo. Maybe chalk it up to the difference between the vi and vii BIOS.

But hey, our OC is virtually the same.







I had my uncore at 44x too, but went to 43x for the lower voltage.


----------



## dmfree88

Aww man *** is this. I just got most of my new rig built and realized that whatever this is is damaged. Is it something I NEED? Is it just cosmetic damage? Should I send it back and not even try it? Anyone know what this thing is?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Aww man *** is this. I just got most of my new rig built and realized that whatever this is is damaged. Is it something I NEED? Is it just cosmetic damage? Should I send it back and not even try it? Anyone know what this thing is?


Def RMA that or even have em send u a new one before you send it back. Id worry about that starting to spark or fry something else wtv it is.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Aww man *** is this. I just got most of my new rig built and realized that whatever this is is damaged. Is it something I NEED? Is it just cosmetic damage? Should I send it back and not even try it? Anyone know what this thing is?


Q normally means transistor, not sure why it's PQ but does it loo cracked? It looks like glue that got on top of the transistor, as long as it's not cracked I would think it's fine. It wouldn't be missing a heat sink since I don't see any TIM.


----------



## dmfree88

Newegg is useless. They tell me they will test it after they receive it and if it works I am denied regardless of cosmetic damage.

It looks like cosmetic damage. I really dont know. It is not really glue it looks like a plastic cover for it. Kinda looks like someone tried to remove the 24pin with a screwdriver and accidently stabbed downward into the plastic cover of the transistor thing. The damage appears to only be to the plastic cover thing but I really just have no idea what it is for or if having it exposed is a problem.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Newegg is useless. They tell me they will test it after they receive it and if it works I am denied regardless of cosmetic damage.
> 
> It looks like cosmetic damage. I really dont know. It is not really glue it looks like a plastic cover for it. Kinda looks like someone tried to remove the 24pin with a screwdriver and accidently stabbed downward into the plastic cover of the transistor thing. The damage appears to only be to the plastic cover thing but I really just have no idea what it is for or if having it exposed is a problem.


Can you take a closer picture? I can't seem to match it to the pictures of the MSI Z97-Gaming 5 ATX Intel Motherboard. If it's the plastic that got scratched on the chip it's no big deal, the chip itself is so small compared to the package it would not have reached the transistor but if the package is cracked then that's a different story.


----------



## dmfree88

It is super hard to get a picture of. Can't seem to get a better one really



the copper on one side is exposed. In the center their appears to maybe be scratches in the copper as it is more of a silver appearance to it. From what I can see the damage is only to the plastic case but its not scratched a piece of it is broken off and metal is exposed. It could easily be covered with RTV or something. I just have really no experience with electronics so I have no idea what it actually is. I dont even really know what a transistor is. I can take apart any computer or laptop and re-assemble it but I couldn't tell you one thing about the PCB or its components


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> It is super hard to get a picture of. Can't seem to get a better one really
> 
> 
> 
> the copper on one side is exposed. In the center their appears to maybe be scratches in the copper as it is more of a silver appearance to it. From what I can see the damage is only to the plastic case but its not scratched a piece of it is broken off and metal is exposed. It could easily be covered with RTV or something. I just have really no experience with electronics so I have no idea what it actually is. I dont even really know what a transistor is. I can take apart any computer or laptop and re-assemble it but I couldn't tell you one thing about the PCB or its components


wow that some nasty physical damage, if you didn't do it and newegg don't take it back I would be slightly irritated with them. That component may be ok now but later it could get hairy when it gets hot enough. At first I thought it was glue lol, that's actually the copper exposed.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Aww man *** is this. I just got most of my new rig built and realized that whatever this is is damaged. Is it something I NEED? Is it just cosmetic damage? Should I send it back and not even try it? Anyone know what this thing is?


Dead, RMA it no doubt. You don't want any chips damaged especially exposed like that lol
Plus it's something that handles power, most likely a power transistor such a mosfet, middle pin is snipped but that same electrical connection is achieved by the soldered pad to the board.

Unlucky.


----------



## dmfree88

I am thinking for time saving I will just buy another motherboard and send this back to newegg for a refund in hopes that they actually refund it. It really looks like it is just a plastic cover I could probably just put RTV on it and it would probably be just as good for a lifetime but if I find out something else is wrong and then they wont accept the RMA because I put RTV on it I would be pissed. Anyways I guess it is going back. So irritating. I may get another model of board if I can get a good deal. This was only $98 I guess I got what I paid for. Not buying open box again thats for sure. After looking at more reviews it seems most of the Asus z97 gamer boards are poor anyways. Many people get DOA and seen quite a few with only a few months longevity. Not sure this is the board I want anyways. Still frustrating though as I have a bunch of other parts waiting to be tested before the 30 day mark.


----------



## dmfree88

anyone familiar with the krait edition MSI board?

http://www.amazon.com/MSI-Intel-Motherboard-Z97S-SLI/dp/B00OJZTSR8/ref=sr_1_4?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1464050069&sr=1-4&keywords=z97+motherboard

How would it compare to the gigabyte Z97x gaming? Any mobo suggestions?


----------



## dmfree88

After getting over my initial anger and really looking into the available z97 boards in my price range I ended up risking buying the same exact board open box again. The price is just too low not to snag up and if worse comes to worse I will just RMA with Asus and get a refurb. The krait looks good but after research it looks like it's a flop when overclocking and only has 6 phases. Never been very impressed with MSI motherboards anyways so I am hoping this switch to Asus will be the right choice when I finally get a motherboard that I can safely hook up







.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I am thinking for time saving I will just buy another motherboard and send this back to newegg for a refund in hopes that they actually refund it. It really looks like it is just a plastic cover I could probably just put RTV on it and it would probably be just as good for a lifetime but if I find out something else is wrong and then they wont accept the RMA because I put RTV on it I would be pissed. Anyways I guess it is going back. So irritating. I may get another model of board if I can get a good deal. This was only $98 I guess I got what I paid for. Not buying open box again thats for sure. After looking at more reviews it seems most of the Asus z97 gamer boards are poor anyways. Many people get DOA and seen quite a few with only a few months longevity. Not sure this is the board I want anyways. Still frustrating though as I have a bunch of other parts waiting to be tested before the 30 day mark.


Look at Amazon. They have a good return policy and stick to it unlike Newegg - they even cross-shipped me no hassle. Newegg will probably tell you your motherboard pins were bent too.

BTW google Asus motherboard RMA. You don't want to count on that or go there.


----------



## dmfree88

I never even took the cover off the pins. I will be pissed if they try to pull some bull****. I already ordered another one from them because of the price. I couldn't find anything really on Amazon. Almost bought a used sabertooth in warranty but it was like $180


----------



## GeneO

Yeah the Z97 pickins are pretty slim







Hope my Hero VI doesn't die because I like it and the 4790k i have.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Sure I trust you about the 1.2 in BIOS. At first I thought it was just a typo. Maybe chalk it up to the difference between the vi and vii BIOS.
> 
> But hey, our OC is virtually the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my uncore at 44x too, but went to 43x for the lower voltage.


How much Cache V do you need for 4300 Mhz? Your HWiNFO64 screenshot is not fully showing your system... (btw, I suggest you to download the latest beta







)

Do you set any other values when overclocking, besides the regular ones? Have you changed them or you leave (almost) everything on Auto?

I'm specifically referring to these two menus:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> How much Cache V do you need for 4300 Mhz? Your HWiNFO64 screenshot is not fully showing your system... (btw, I suggest you to download the latest beta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Do you set any other values when overclocking, besides the regular ones? Have you changed them or you leave (almost) everything on Auto?
> 
> I'm specifically referring to these two menus:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cache Voltage. I run about 1.2v for 4.2 GHz (Uncore Frequency / Cache). 4.3 GHz would require less or more. Start from something like 1.150v then work up to 1.2v. You could go up to 1.250v but that's not recommended.


----------



## USlatin

Oh man.... wt heck happened?!


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> Oh man.... wt heck happened?!


Nice zoom you made it way more visible haha. I have no idea. It was an open box deal on Newegg so I am assuming the previous person did it. Since it is right next to the 24-pin connection I am assuming it was during disassemble. I know that it can be difficult to remove the 24-pin at times. It looks like someone tried to remove the 24pin with a screwdriver then accidently stabbed the transistor thing. I already ordered a new one and this one is already in a box ready to be shipped back to Newegg. If they try to blame me for it I am going to be really pissed. I didn't notice it until I was almost completely done about to put in the 24-pin and start the process of putting LM paste on my delidded CPU. I would have been really mad if I had already inserted the CPU. Luckily I noticed before that.


----------



## fisher6

So was thinking to push my 4790k a little bit more. Been at 4.8Ghz for a months now and I don't have any problem. Voltage is under 1.29. I have a custom loop so temperatures aren't really an issue. Would it be safe to try to go for 5Ghz with up to 1.35V if that's what it takes?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> How much Cache V do you need for 4300 Mhz? Your HWiNFO64 screenshot is not fully showing your system... (btw, I suggest you to download the latest beta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Do you set any other values when overclocking, besides the regular ones? Have you changed them or you leave (almost) everything on Auto?
> 
> I'm specifically referring to these two menus:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have uncore @ 43x 1.15V

On those pages the only thing I have not on auto is terminal anti-aliasing, which I have enabled


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I have uncore @ 43x 1.15V
> 
> On those pages the only thing I have not on auto is terminal anti-aliasing, which I have enabled


Only that? All the rest, you keep on Auto?

Do you happen to have a link for an o/c guide for the Hero *VII*?
I've found one but it is for the VI. Dunno if everything is the same...

Thanks a lot!

PS_1: My ASRock automatically sets Long & Short Duration Package Power Limits to 1000. I have not tried it with my VII.
PS_2: One beautiful thing that came out of this current installation is that for my Cache x44 I needed just 1.2V, in the BIOS. With my ASRock, in all my o/c profiles, I was always setting it at 1.250V, in the BIOS. When I will reinstall it I will give it a try


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Only that? All the rest, you keep on Auto?
> 
> Do you happen to have a link for an o/c guide for the Hero *VII*?
> I've found one but it is for the VI. Dunno if everything is the same...
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> PS_1: My ASRock automatically sets Long & Short Duration Package Power Limits to 1000. I have not tried it with my VII.
> PS_2: One beautiful thing that came out of this current installation is that for my Cache x44 I needed just 1.2V, in the BIOS. With my ASRock, in all my o/c profiles, I was always setting it at 1.250V, in the BIOS. When I will reinstall it I will give it a try


The tweaks are mostly for BCLK overclocking, the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Only that? All the rest, you keep on Auto?
> 
> Do you happen to have a link for an o/c guide for the Hero *VII*?
> I've found one but it is for the VI. Dunno if everything is the same...
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> PS_1: My ASRock automatically sets Long & Short Duration Package Power Limits to 1000. I have not tried it with my VII.
> PS_2: One beautiful thing that came out of this current installation is that for my Cache x44 I needed just 1.2V, in the BIOS. With my ASRock, in all my o/c profiles, I was always setting it at 1.250V, in the BIOS. When I will reinstall it I will give it a try


The tweaks page is moistly for BCLK overclocking.

Here are my power settings:


----------



## LostParticle

Okay, thanks man!

From what I can see you have changed other settings, as well. For example, Integrated VR Efficiency management is set to Balanced (from Auto). Thermal Feedback is Enabled. Anyway, I will most probably try these settings, too. I mean, I am going to enable most of them and then run my 10 loops of the x264. I will also observe for any significant change in Power, both on idle and under load.

Gonna play with my VII for a couple of days more before remounting my chassis with my ASRock <3
*Got new Armour now*!

Thank you.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Only that? All the rest, you keep on Auto?
> 
> Do you happen to have a link for an o/c guide for the Hero *VII*?
> I've found one but it is for the VI. Dunno if everything is the same...
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> PS_1: My ASRock automatically sets Long & Short Duration Package Power Limits to 1000. I have not tried it with my VII.
> PS_2: One beautiful thing that came out of this current installation is that for my Cache x44 I needed just 1.2V, in the BIOS. With my ASRock, in all my o/c profiles, I was always setting it at 1.250V, in the BIOS. When I will reinstall it I will give it a try


The actual voltage varies you would need to check with a decent voltmeter to see the true voltage. I think the high power limits are Intel default. Always set to 4000, 1000, etc. on any I can find, lowest seen 500Wish. Those limits work though if you set them, I use mine to protect the CPU from overheating and other damage if something like linpack decides to run XD


----------



## fisher6

I'm having an issue with my Z97 Gaming 5 motherboard. I've been running my 4790k at 4.8Ghz for the last few months without any issues. Decided today to play with overclocking and the PC doesn't even boot with 5Ghz and any voltage I try. Tried up to 1.33. I have played around with 5Ghz before at lower voltages and it was stableish. The only I have done is update the bios to the latest version. Now it even hangs while in the bios sometimes (even at 4.8 Ghz). Anybody had similar issues? Can a bios update cause this?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> I'm having an issue with my Z97 Gaming 5 motherboard. I've been running my 4790k at 4.8Ghz for the last few months without any issues. Decided today to play with overclocking and the PC doesn't even boot with 5Ghz and any voltage I try. Tried up to 1.33. I have played around with 5Ghz before at lower voltages and it was stableish. The only I have done is update the bios to the latest version. Now it even hangs while in the bios sometimes (even at 4.8 Ghz). Anybody had similar issues? Can a bios update cause this?


BIOS updates can and often do a number of things, especially "compatibilize" RAM timings. I recommend doing a complete restore to default just to make sure the BIOS update itself isn't faulty or contain errors. Afterward do a few things, run some benches, games,whatever. Then after proving BIOS is not faulty, restore your previous OC profile, and restore to default each of the following settings and retest one at a time to isolate the cause:
1. Cache overclock - set to stock 39x or 40x
2. RAM overclock -- try default 1333 or 1600 first, then re-apply XMP if using XMP
3. CPU overclock - re-apply


----------



## JackCY

Change UEFI back to older version, or just flip the switch to a secondary if your mobo has it, that's what I do to rule out UEFI issues, turn off switch UEFI turn on.
Otherwise the CPU settled in over time.


----------



## fisher6

Thanks for the help guys. Managed to re-apply my 4.8Ghz OC. Turns out the bios updates has corrupted my saved OC profiles or at least made them incompatible.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Thanks for the help guys. Managed to re-apply my 4.8Ghz OC. Turns out the bios updates has corrupted my saved OC profiles or at least made them incompatible.


You usually can't save them across uefi updates. My board won't even let me load a saved profile from a different version.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> You usually can't save them across uefi updates. My board won't even let me load a saved profile from a different version.


Best way is if your BIOS supports saving profile to USB but then again gigabyte (probably for ASUS and other brands too) just says the bios profile is incompatible due to a different BIOS version. So the best thing is to just take a screenshot of all the settings or just write it all down on paper / text file.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Thanks for the help guys. Managed to re-apply my 4.8Ghz OC. Turns out the bios updates has corrupted my saved OC profiles or at least made them incompatible.


LOL, bad idea man. Don't load profiles between UEFI versions, just doesn't work, they still didn't figure out how to make that compatible or there simply isn't space on the UEFI to add the extra code to make it possible but I think they just don't care.
Always reset to default and set it up from scratch with a new version. It shouldn't let you load profiles from USB from different version but even if it does it can be a mess and just take screenshots, copy them to your phone and set it up from scratch if you have many changes. Otherwise a paper or brain memory works too.


----------



## LostParticle

Hey guys, how do you all have Load Line Calibration (LLC) set in your BIOS? What level are you using?

Please, post your motherboard model, as well, if your sig_rig is not fully updated.

Thank you.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hey guys, how do you all have Load Line Calibration (LLC) set in your BIOS? What level are you using?
> 
> Please, post your motherboard model, as well, if your sig_rig is not fully updated.
> 
> Thank you.


I am still a newb when it comes to Intel and Intel motherboards but LLC is basically a Vdroop control. From my understanding it is more chip/mobo dependent. The goal with LLC from my experience is to try multiple settings to find the one that provides the least amount of Vdroop/vboost with the most stability. What I mean by this is if you use a program to graph your voltages you can put your CPU under load and watch the voltage drop. Each setting should provide a different level of Vdroop. On my previous motherboard the max setting actually provided Vboost which is ok so long as its stable and minimal. I also had a motherboard that appeared to do the same on the top 3 settings but if you looked closely to the graphing and watched the voltage closely it was actually jolting up and down in tiny increments on the higher settings and wasn't a smooth voltage graph.

It is kinda hard to explain but you basically want the least amount of vdroop without major jolts. If multiple settings provide the same results you probably want the lowest setting. On higher overclocks you may need a boost in LLC to help control the vdroop under the heavier load. This is from my experience with AMD chips I would assume LLC is the same for Intel.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I am still a newb when it comes to Intel and Intel motherboards but LLC is basically a Vdroop control. From my understanding it is more chip/mobo dependent. The goal with LLC from my experience is to try multiple settings to find the one that provides the least amount of Vdroop/vboost with the most stability. What I mean by this is if you use a program to graph your voltages you can put your CPU under load and watch the voltage drop. Each setting should provide a different level of Vdroop. On my previous motherboard the max setting actually provided Vboost which is ok so long as its stable and minimal. I also had a motherboard that appeared to do the same on the top 3 settings but if you looked closely to the graphing and watched the voltage closely it was actually jolting up and down in tiny increments on the higher settings and wasn't a smooth voltage graph.
> 
> It is kinda hard to explain but you basically want the least amount of vdroop without major jolts. If multiple settings provide the same results you probably want the lowest setting. On higher overclocks you may need a boost in LLC to help control the vdroop under the heavier load. This is from my experience with AMD chips I would assume LLC is the same for Intel.


Hello, thanks for your detailed explanation, a nice explanation can also *be found here*. So, which motherboard and what LLC level are you using right now?

Thank you.


----------



## dmfree88

LLC can also effect temps and how far you can take your overclock. It can also effect how high you need to put your voltage to gain stability. If you had a lot of vdroop on normal setting then it might take you a lot more voltage to gain stability as you go up in overclock. With LLC on a higher setting you can actually sometimes use lower voltages to achieve the same overclock. It forces increase in voltage during load so it is not technically better for your PC or anything tho. Having a lower set voltage but higher LLC is still likely equally hard or possibly even harder on your CPU so I would recommend using it to minimize vdroop not to attempt lower voltage settings.

Just pointing out that if under load your temps go up with LLC on higher settings it is because your voltage is not going as low as before. If you have already overclocked at a normal setting but are now changing LLC you may want to consider testing stability at lower voltages, especially if you see a big change in vdroop.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hello, thanks for your detailed explanation, a nice explanation can also *be found here*. So, which motherboard and what LLC level are you using right now?
> 
> Thank you.


I am actually putting together my new PC right now (the one in sig). Just finished scraping off the glue on the CPU and putting it together for the first test. Will be posting results here soon hopefully







. I did most of my learning on the AMD PC from my sig (the sold one)


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I am actually putting together my new PC right now (the one in sig). Just finished scraping off the glue on the CPU and putting it together for the first test. Will be posting results here soon hopefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I did most of my learning on the AMD PC from my sig (the sold one)


Ah, I see! Okay, post your results whenever you will be ready then









Personally, I use the two Z97 motherboards shown in my sig_rig: the ASRock Z97 OC Formula and the ASUS Maxmus Hero VII. ('ve dumped the SOC Force). In both of these two (mobos) I have been always using the highest LLC level available. This happened "accidentally", I mean my ASRock mobo was setting the highest LLC level by default, as soon as I was attempting to o/c. So, I just left it like this. Now I might reconsider: I will set a middle LLC level, like 4, and re-test my o/c profiles. Perhaps its worth mentioning that, on my ASRock (my main mobo), I've tested all of its LLC levels, one time. I've set them one by one and run the x264 V2.0, my favorite stress test. The ONLY change I have observed was in my CPU input voltage. Absolutely no change in my VCore, as set in the BIOS.

Thanks.


----------



## Loladinas

Haswell has FIVR, LLC only affects input voltage. I think Asus and AsRock use different LLC naming schemes. Asus the higher the number the more voltage, AsRock is reverse.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Haswell has FIVR, LLC only affects input voltage. I think Asus and AsRock use different LLC naming schemes. Asus the higher the number the more voltage, AsRock is reverse.


Correct, i actually had to look it up and its named something totally different in the MSI boards, its under Digipower then loadline calibration control and its in percentages not levels. Mine is on auto and i have no issues, especially when measured with a DMM.


----------



## dmfree88

I think some work a lot differently than others as well. I think the gigabyte board I had just added power so on the highest settings it was giving Vboost. While I have heard of other boards always being set to extreme because it brings them closer to set voltage during load. I think some just work harder to align the voltage under load to whatever it is set to while others just boost power during load with no real calibration (except by the user). I remember using Auto on my original AMD MSI board was bad. Had my vcore flying all over the place and I could never pass IBT or Prime95 even at stock until I adjusted the LLC. That was when I first learned about it. Took me forever to figure it out and eventually I sold the board because of its poor performance and VRM throttling (it was a cheap board I don't really blame MSI).


----------



## bluej511

I checked with my DMM and under load running a stress test im at 1.200 and it goes as low as 1.198 for a couple seconds when usage is 98% lol.


----------



## JackCY

ASRock Z97 Ex4, VID 1.230V shows as Vcore under load 1.230-1.256V, Vccin 1.650V LLC L1 (L1 = max, L5 = min).
But I've also started changing this yesterday because I had nothing better to do I guess...
Runs fine 1.650V L5, so now I'm at 1.550V L2 I believe. Which puts me at 0.3V delta and it is noticeable on temperatures when running very high load stress apps.
Intel recommends 0.4V delta minimum and sometimes higher Vccin can stabilize an OC but IMHO that is only when Vcore is a tiny bit too low and OC is not truly stable yet.
In general I would say Vccin = Vcore + 0.4V at a medium level even minimum level LLC works fine.

L1 would I think give me a tiny bit of boost
L2 seemed flat
L3 a tiny drop
L4 ...
L5 maybe 70-100mV drop at max

It has been said that ASRock boards don't need high Vccin but then I wonder why do other need the crazy Vccin of 1.8-1.9V+, I think it is only because the extreme overclockers are lazy and they set it to that and leave it there if not even setting to 2.1V straight because they are going for very high Vcore with a lot of cooling. Then the mortals see these guides with high voltages and just copy paste it to their configs not really trying or wondering to minimize heat and power output that is not necessary.

Vccin = Vcore + 0.3V works just fine for me even in Linpack.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> ASRock Z97 Ex4, VID 1.230V shows as Vcore under load 1.230-1.256V, Vccin 1.650V LLC L1 (L1 = max, L5 = min).
> But I've also started changing this yesterday because I had nothing better to do I guess...
> Runs fine 1.650V L5, so now I'm at 1.550V L2 I believe. Which puts me at 0.3V delta and it is noticeable on temperatures when running very high load stress apps.
> Intel recommends 0.4V delta minimum and sometimes higher Vccin can stabilize an OC but IMHO that is only when Vcore is a tiny bit too low and OC is not truly stable yet.
> In general I would say Vccin = Vcore + 0.4V at a medium level even minimum level LLC works fine.
> 
> L1 would I think give me a tiny bit of boost
> L2 seemed flat
> L3 a tiny drop
> L4 ...
> L5 maybe 70-100mV drop at max
> 
> It has been said that ASRock boards don't need high Vccin but then I wonder why do other need the crazy Vccin of 1.8-1.9V+, I think it is only because the extreme overclockers are lazy and they set it to that and leave it there if not even setting to 2.1V straight because they are going for very high Vcore with a lot of cooling. Then the mortals see these guides with high voltages and just copy paste it to their configs not really trying or wondering to minimize heat and power output that is not necessary.
> 
> Vccin = Vcore + 0.3V works just fine for me even in Linpack.


Honestly i dont trust bios/monitoring software when it comes to voltages, even HWinfo gets it wrong. CPUz was the only software that showed a vcore of 1.2 which is identical to what my DMM shows measured on the board.


----------



## JackCY

Well I have 2 Vccin in HWinfo from different sensors, all of the sensors shown in HWinfo and in any software always have some stepping and they will only show changes higher than those steps, they can't do 0.001V precision and probably neither the hardware sensor themselves are that precise.

CPUz often shows just actual VID, not Vcore XD
Oh yeah, idle CPUz shows 0.776V Vcore, doesn't update itself, so I start x264 and restart CPUz to update it, still 0.776V Vcore








That thing never works when it comes to Vcore, not for me.

I have Nuvoton NCT6791D and Intersil ISL6367/6379 that report the data from mobo beside CPU itself.
From Nuvoton Vccin is almost perfect flat 1.550V with rare very short dip one step lower under heavy load. ISL shows 1.515-1.550V, often around 1.530V under load but I don't trust that one the power values are way too high etc.

The values reported from CPU and Nuvoton seem realistic. Though CPU can sometimes report overly high power sort of like 2x instead of what it should report but it doesn't affect performance it's just some reporting or maybe HWinfo reading issue.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hello, thanks for your detailed explanation, a nice explanation can also *be found here*. So, which motherboard and what LLC level are you using right now?
> 
> Thank you.


6


----------



## dmfree88

I used OCCT as a voltage graph when I was testing LLC. OCCT has some good monitoring software. Also a decent stress test. Been a couple years since I played with it though (unsure of if it is updated or if sensors are good for Intel).


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hello, thanks for your detailed explanation, a nice explanation can also *be found here*. So, which motherboard and what LLC level are you using right now?
> 
> Thank you.


Giga - SOC Extreme
Does anyone get their browsing caught when highlight text meshes with advertisements scene change, also forced spell check highlights when backspacing three or more times in a row? Windows does such stupid protocols sometimes..


----------



## v1ral

I have an odd question:
Would too low of VCCIN cause the Motherboard to malfunction indefinitely?


----------



## JackCY

Vccin is selected by UEFI for the CPU so if you set it too low either there is some protection in the CPU to boost it or shut it down. If it fails to boot it resets to default or you shut down and boot from a secondary UEFI and restore the primary from it.
Quote:


> Z87 guide:
> CPU VRIN External Override is the voltage your motherboard's VRM provides the CPU, this always has to be higher than the VCore or any other CPU voltage. The LLC in the 3D Power Control menu is for the VRIN(VIN) and can be helpful because by default the VIN droops which might produce instability, you can set that to Extreme or Turbo. A trick to increase stability is to increase VIN to around 2v (for VCore between 1.2-1.5v); for VIN Override I would start at 1.8v and move towards 2v on air. Too high of a VIN can result in added heat (and [email protected] close to 3v on air) while setting VIN too low can cause instability and VCore droop if the VIN is 0.1-0.2v away from the VCore. Intel recommends keeping VIN Override at least 0.4v above the VCore. Below is a graph showing the effect of the delta between VIN and VCore on power loss:
> 
> 
> 
> You can divide the figures on the blue line by 10 and get the delta in volts. You get about 1-2W extra power consumption per 0.1v increased delta, however while increased delta might help with stability, it also might add heat which would decrease stability. You need to find the sweet spot delta which will differ for each VCore setting, as there are certain duty cycles each CPU's iVR will like at certain VCores.


You can see tested from 0.1 to 0.7dV.
I'm was running 0.4dV for year or more no problem. Now I'm down to 0.3dV and noticed no changes in stability, x264, P95, Linpack, ...

From the graph above I would say he had Vcore dropped when the dV was 0.1 but 0.2 looks fine.

You could always set 0.4dV and use minimum LLC setting but I found 0.3dV with almost maxed out LLC is even lower. I wouldn't worry about the LLC spikes unless you are running at the very top of what your VRMs can do such as when hardcore OCing at max voltages.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Vccin is selected by UEFI for the CPU so if you set it too low either there is some protection in the CPU to boost it or shut it down. If it fails to boot it resets to default or you shut down and boot from a secondary UEFI and restore the primary from it.
> You can see tested from 0.1 to 0.7dV.
> I'm was running 0.4dV for year or more no problem. Now I'm down to 0.3dV and noticed no changes in stability, x264, P95, Linpack, ...
> 
> From the graph above I would say he had Vcore dropped when the dV was 0.1 but 0.2 looks fine.
> 
> You could always set 0.4dV and use minimum LLC setting but I found 0.3dV with almost maxed out LLC is even lower. I wouldn't worry about the LLC spikes unless you are running at the very top of what your VRMs can do such as when hardcore OCing at max voltages.


Thanks for the reply.
I ask because my motherboard has giving me some odd issues while tweaking anything in bios I mean anything. Mainly enabling overclock profiles or reset CMOS from a failed overclock attempt.

I've put in a fresh CMOS battery heck I even RMA'd this board twice and this one has been showing signs like the other boards.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> I ask because my motherboard has giving me some odd issues while tweaking anything in bios I mean anything. Mainly enabling overclock profiles or reset CMOS from a failed overclock attempt.
> 
> I've put in a fresh CMOS battery heck I even RMA'd this board twice and this one has been showing signs like the other boards.


Go fully stock, default settings, try stock UEFI or different versions. With and without accessories = 1 drive vs many, iGPU vs dGPU. Check CPU is seated properly and the cooler is not putting too much pressure = bending the CPU or mobo.
Odd issues are hard to find, like random different things going wrong for no apparent reason. Could also be PSU dying or something.

I would say the mobo itself is out since it's a 3rd one and issues persist. It is something else.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Got egg on my face. Lost a week's worth of overclocking time to overconfidence in my vDIMM and an island of IOD stability that turned out to be quicksand.

During my futile attempts to stabilize at 1.77vDimm I did discover another IOD range of interest. Drop IOD there, and suddenly 1.78v that would throw errors before is getting along famously with the rest of them.

Lesson learned: IO voltages can "stabilize" a bad OC.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Got egg on my face. Lost a week's worth of overclocking time to overconfidence in my vDIMM and an island of IOD stability that turned out to be quicksand.
> 
> During my futile attempts to stabilize at 1.77vDimm I did discover another IOD range of interest. Drop IOD there, and suddenly 1.78v that would throw errors before is getting along famously with the rest of them.
> 
> Lesson learned: IO voltages can "stabilize" a bad OC.


I just apply XMP and that takes care of the SA, IOA, IOD for me







So when I did try to OC RAM I didn't have to touch those CPU voltages as they already were set reasonably high.


----------



## zipzop

I got an i5 4690k today and I'm pretty excited...I'm at 4.4ghz / 1.175v on adaptive voltage mode, so according to CoreTemp actually 1.1779v under load. Ran Prime95 FFT's @ 1344 in place. One core hit 74C the rest 70C and under...I may shoot for 4.6ghz a bit later on. But FPS in GTAV went up through the roof compared to my old i3 4170. With a gtx 960 and 144hz panel, around 40%-50% better framerates in the busy downtown areas now. I know that game is super CPU-bound

Question about the EVGA bronze series PSU's, I have a 500w edition. I heard they were supposed to be haswell ready but did not pass the ultra low power-states test. Should I use C6 package only? If I never put my computer to sleep, will it matter?


----------



## fyzzz

If i apply my xmp profile, my motherboard sets vccsa to like +0.400 (about 1.25v total). But i also have 16gb of Trident x 2800 ram, so it needs alot of vccsa to even be able to boot into windows.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipzop*
> 
> I got an i5 4690k today and I'm pretty excited...I'm at 4.4ghz / 1.175v on adaptive voltage mode, so according to CoreTemp actually 1.1779v under load. Ran Prime95 FFT's @ 1344 in place. One core hit 74C the rest 70C and under...I may shoot for 4.6ghz a bit later on. But FPS in GTAV went up through the roof compared to my old i3 4170. With a gtx 960 and 144hz panel, around 40%-50% better framerates in the busy downtown areas now. I know that game is super CPU-bound
> 
> Question about the EVGA bronze series PSU's, I have a 500w edition. I heard they were supposed to be haswell ready but did not pass the ultra low power-states test. Should I use C6 package only? If I never put my computer to sleep, will it matter?


I use C6 package because I've had troubles with C7 due to my GPU I believe, the PC wouldn't wake up from sleep sometimes.
I don't remember what the PSU needs to do to be certified for some such but most PSUs are fine with supplying zero power.

---

I have 4690K, 2400MHz/CL11 RAM, IOA 1.160V, IOD 1.208V, SA 1.128V, these are set automatically by UEFI when I use XMP on my RAM. It runs fine for years. You can always try seeing what the auto value is and then lower it if you want it lower.


----------



## zipzop

Four successful passes @ 4.5ghz / 1.215v now....1.200v = instant clock_watchdog_timeout BSOD...temps are +/- 70C with my Maelstrom 120k AIO cooler

So not a perfect chip, but not a dud either. I also don't want to push too far with this board MSI z97 PC Mate. Less power phase than say a gaming 7 I think


----------



## JackCY

Not bad, I get 4690K 4.5GHz 1.200V but not 365 stable so I use 1.230V for 24/7/365 stable, 4.6Ghz used to be 1.280V but not 365 stable, 1.300V works I believe as 365 stable but the power and temperature goes way higher than 4.5GHz, just not worth it with this big jump in voltage. 4.7GHz did run Cinebench but no 24/7 stable at a reasonable voltage.

You want to run a few hours of x264 or Handbrake to test the 4.5Ghz, find the limit of stability and then add a few mV like 0.025V = 25mV on top of that for safety.


----------



## dmfree88

It has taken me forever but I finally got my PC up and running. Stock VID is 1.037v. Excited to give it a boost. I tried using Asus 5 way optimization it actually managed to pass 5.0ghz without a problem before it crashed at 5.1ghz. Really don't understand how the optimization works it stayed at the same voltage throughout the entire test (1.275 or something I cant remember exactly). It ended up setting it to 4.6ghz after crash reboot, really not sure why so I just reset to default and plan to overclock myself. I have been having issues with GPU driver crashes though for some reason so I am trying to figure that out before I mess with the overclock anymore. Anyone understand how the 5 way optimization actually works? Seems weird.


----------



## JackCY

The automatic OC tools have their own dumb algorithm to increase and limit voltage and clocks while running some sub par bench in between.
I find it faster to just go manual than any of these wanna be OC tools. They should work well when done right, OCing is nothing more than a monkey job but they often don't use the right settings and procedure :/


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> It has taken me forever but I finally got my PC up and running. Stock VID is 1.037v. Excited to give it a boost. I tried using Asus 5 way optimization it actually managed to pass 5.0ghz without a problem before it crashed at 5.1ghz. Really don't understand how the optimization works it stayed at the same voltage throughout the entire test (1.275 or something I cant remember exactly). It ended up setting it to 4.6ghz after crash reboot, really not sure why so I just reset to default and plan to overclock myself. I have been having issues with GPU driver crashes though for some reason so I am trying to figure that out before I mess with the overclock anymore. Anyone understand how the 5 way optimization actually works? Seems weird.


If it's a new chip let it settle and if you have a good chip that stays 5GHz and don't crash on you eventually then Grats on winning the silicon lottery!


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I just apply XMP and that takes care of the SA, IOA, IOD for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when I did try to OC RAM I didn't have to touch those CPU voltages as they already were set reasonably high.


Smart. I got a good deal on some 9-9-9-24 1600 2x8gB RipjawsX, then discovered my core overclocks like crap (stock 39x VID 1.132), then discovered I unintentionally bought some good OCing ram, and thusly a new obsession was born.

Unfortunately, the XMP profile isn't good for much since I'm running ddr3-2800.

But just today I discovered something else: I should have trusted my tuning and IMC. I'm currently 10 minutes into an HCi memtest run 42x core 41x ring all voltages stock and/or offset .001 save for the 1.80v I'm pumping into my RAM. 2800mhz CL11 tRDRD 4 on Hynix BFR doesn't come cheap. Thank goodness for Intel's PTPP.

I'd been having all sorts of trouble moving the ring anywhere above 40x until my epiphany about the IMC.

Crap. Memory error 12 minutes in. I could be seeing some thermal issues with the RAM; going to try cranking the fan I have on it to max before touching any voltages.


----------



## CoreyL4

I have my 4790k at 4.7ghz at 1.304v. How high would I need for 4.8? 1.31? 1.32? Isn't it 100mhz add .10 volts or something?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> I have my 4790k at 4.7ghz at 1.304v. How high would I need for 4.8? 1.31? 1.32? Isn't it 100mhz add .10 volts or something?


It really really depends on the chip, some will need more then others. Mine was 1.08 for 4.2 then 1.2 for 4.5 then 1.3 for 4.8 ( didnt test that last one long but it was stable for 30mins, last time when i tested with too low a voltage it crashed after 6)


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> I have my 4790k at 4.7ghz at 1.304v. How high would I need for 4.8? 1.31? 1.32? Isn't it 100mhz add .10 volts or something?


Probably more like 1.35-1.4. You eventually start hitting a wall where an additional 100 MHz is quite costly -it's not linear..

.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

20 minutes HCi at +3 bins core and cache with 2800mhz RAM at not quite tight but far from loose timings at bone stock volts, depressingly high though they may be.

It froze shortly afterwards which I'm 99% sure is cache related, considering I've traditionally needed more like 1.3v to stabilize there. This is absurdly complicated due to the high RAM OC and my core being so crap.

I can't do the standard "max core then max cache" deal because 42x or higher cache has such a beneficial impact on my core stability. Normally 46x requires 1.36 or more volts to be stable, but that much vcore requires VCCIN so high that it appears to destabilize my IMC. I'm doing a lot of shadow stabbing here in the hopes that I can get cache high enough to keep required vcore low enough to get 46x core with this RAM OC.


----------



## GeneO

You must be asking yourself, is this worth it? Tweaking RAM at this level will not give you any real world gains.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> You must be asking yourself, is this worth it? Tweaking RAM at this level will not give you any real world gains.


It's either this or sit around feeling sorry for myself after losing the lottery with literally the worst 4690k I've read about.

Just trying to have some fun seeing how much I can get out of it. It's like a junkyard derby.


----------



## LostParticle

I am revisiting - resetting my 24/7 O/C profiles with LLC at level 5. On the ASRock Z97 OC Formula this is the lowest level available.

Yesterday:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



In the BIOS:
CPU Input voltage = 1.7V
LLC level 5
VCore = 1.340V, Adaptive
Cache voltage = 1.2V, Adaptive
All C-States, Enabled

Corsair H110 + 2 x Noctua NF-A14 IPPC 3000, mounted on the front panel, blowing air inside the chassis. No other (chassis) fan running in my system.
Ambient (room) temp = 27.5 C



_HWiNFO64 reset after all cores reached 100% load; screenshot taken 2 - 3 seconds before test completion => the Averages have real meaning._

RAM


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## fisher6

Do you guys think it would be ok to run 1.445v for a 5Ghz OC on a 4790k? I've had the CPU for over a year now and will probably upgrade in a year or so, is it possible that it would die before that. When not under load the voltage does scale back and temps average around 78C on full load.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Do you guys think it would be ok to run 1.445v for a 5Ghz OC on a 4790k? I've had the CPU for over a year now and will probably upgrade in a year or so, is it possible that it would die before that. When not under load the voltage does scale back and temps average around 78C on full load.


My 2 cents I think it's fine but expect chip degradation in a year. I don't think it would die but you are taking higher chances, as long as you can keep the temp down. I've been running a 5930k at 1.375v on adaptive voltage for months now and it's been ok, no sign of degradation and it's still ticking.


----------



## JackCY

If you are cold sure, otherwise I wouldn't. Why not run 4.9GHz 1.36V or something like that? Usually the last 0.1GHz is a huge jump in voltage and minimum gain in computing power.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> It's either this or sit around feeling sorry for myself after losing the lottery with literally the worst 4690k I've read about.
> 
> Just trying to have some fun seeing how much I can get out of it. It's like a junkyard derby.


For DDR3-2666+, it's much rarer to find a capable IMC on i5's than i7's. Intel didn't bin them that way because they all officially only support 1600, but the quality difference is apparent when it reached customers who pushed the IMCs to their limits. As for pay-offs at high DDR3 clocks, if you can stabilize it, it will reduce your maximum latencies (boost minimum frame rates).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Do you guys think it would be ok to run 1.445v for a 5Ghz OC on a 4790k? I've had the CPU for over a year now and will probably upgrade in a year or so, is it possible that it would die before that. When not under load the voltage does scale back and temps average around 78C on full load.


If you google, you'll see that most accounts of people running 4.9GHz - 5GHz 24/7 at 1.4v+ have survived for a year+. Leads me to believe that the few who didn't are not caused by voltage alone. It had to be spikes of voltages caused by motherboard anomalies or in temperatures when loops occassionally stall or whatever. These chips are quite robust when kept cooled and power states are used. Over winter, I've ran 4.9GHz at 1.375v for a few months and only have recently lowered to 4.7Ghz at 1.3v for lower heat output from my radiators.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> RAM OC "progress" report.
> 
> Did some digging in the BFR's whitepaper. Doesn't support CL 12. There's just no matching CWL for it.
> 
> Once more to the drawing board. 2800mhz CL 11 @ 1.80v. Livin' on the edge.


How is the ram OC going? I just started playing around and sure haven't my legs yet.

gskill sniper 1866mhz 9-10-9-28 T1 @ 1.53
seems to be my stable default

2000mhz 9-10-9-28 T1 @ 1.68
can boot Windows but gets squirrelly in Edge and during resets

How high ram voltage can the 4690k/4790k handle, is that a known value?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> How is the ram OC going? I just started playing around and sure haven't my legs yet.
> 
> gskill sniper 1866mhz 9-10-9-28 T1 @ 1.53
> seems to be my stable default
> 
> 2000mhz 9-10-9-28 T1 @ 1.68
> can boot Windows but gets squirrelly in Edge and during resets
> 
> 
> 
> *How high ram voltage can the 4690k/4790k handle, is that a known value?*


src: http://overclocking.guide/ddr3-ram-myths-enlightened/
There are members on here who run up to 1.8v for 24/7. I have to assume they are using water cooling or fans. I am running 1.725v, with fans for 6 months+ now. JEDEC standard requires chips to operate at up to 1.975v.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> How is the ram OC going? I just started playing around and sure haven't my legs yet.
> 
> gskill sniper 1866mhz 9-10-9-28 T1 @ 1.53
> seems to be my stable default
> 
> 2000mhz 9-10-9-28 T1 @ 1.68
> can boot Windows but gets squirrelly in Edge and during resets
> 
> How high ram voltage can the 4690k/4790k handle, is that a known value?


It's brutal. I've discovered a couple tricks to narrow things down a little bit, but they're just enough to avoid completely losing my mind.

Moving vSA up in lockstep with vRing keeps the memory copy errors at bay. Doing all voltages in increments of 8mv. I might be crazy but it seems like the cpu likes ring and sa offsets to be evenly divisible into the vcore offset.

Keep finding islands of bootability with these rules with longer bouts of stability. If I manage to stabilize this it's going to be at or right around my cpu's depressing typical 1.35v for 46x.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> How is the ram OC going? I just started playing around and sure haven't my legs yet.
> 
> gskill sniper 1866mhz 9-10-9-28 T1 @ 1.53
> seems to be my stable default
> 
> 2000mhz 9-10-9-28 T1 @ 1.68
> can boot Windows but gets squirrelly in Edge and during resets
> 
> How high ram voltage can the 4690k/4790k handle, is that a known value?
> 
> 
> 
> It's brutal. I've discovered a couple tricks to narrow things down a little bit, but they're just enough to avoid completely losing my mind.
Click to expand...

Hahaha, thank you, + rep.

Want to buy my 4690k that does 4.8ghz @1.32 plus hasn't been tried higher? Stock sticker shock price though, semper fi


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Hahaha, thank you, + rep.
> 
> Want to buy my 4690k that does 4.8ghz @1.32 plus hasn't been tried higher? Stock sticker shock price though, semper fi


You have a 4690K that does 4.8 at 1.32v? Nice. My 4690k runs 4.8 at 1.33v stable and 4.9 around 1.4v.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> You have a 4690K that does 4.8 at 1.32v? Nice. My 4690k runs 4.8 at 1.33v stable and 4.9 around 1.4v.


Mine does it at 1.3 4.8 but going to try 1.3 4.9 or 5.0 see if she can get it that high. My temps were still below 60°C.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Hahaha, thank you, + rep.
> 
> Want to buy my 4690k that does 4.8ghz @1.32 plus hasn't been tried higher? Stock sticker shock price though, semper fi
> 
> 
> 
> You have a 4690K that does 4.8 at 1.32v? Nice. My 4690k runs 4.8 at 1.33v stable and 4.9 around 1.4v.
Click to expand...

Well I am sort of cheating the numbers there. That is according to HWMonitor, and my BIOS settings.

I am set at x47 multiplier however HWMonitor shows breaking 4.823ghz under load, so the voltage likely has slight spikes I don't know how to read yet. Either way I am happy at my numbers. There is a screenshot of those numbers in my rig builder post from the rig running Source Engine stuff.


----------



## mandrix

After delidding my 4790K and going through several die pastes with what was evidently a bad batch of CL Ultra, I went back again and repasted the die with CL Pro and the temps are looking good, the required vcore is down as well for 4.8-4.9.

This cpu has always run 4.7 at a decently low vcore, but now it extends up to 4.9. For 4.9 I can set vcore 1.32/ Vccin 1.90/ Vring 1.10. Max vcore under load for 4.9 is 1.344v.
So I'm pretty happy with it now that the TIM is straightened out.

Here's a 5.0 validation while running x264: http://valid.x86.fr/bxgc3q

Guess I'll go ahead and try and sell the 4790K/UD5H/4x4GB 2400 RAM and get ready for Kaby Lake.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Guess I'll go ahead and try and sell the 4790K/UD5H/4x4GB 2400 RAM and get ready for Kaby Lake.


Zen baby


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Hahaha, thank you, + rep.
> 
> Want to buy my 4690k that does 4.8ghz @1.32 plus hasn't been tried higher? Stock sticker shock price though, semper fi


Lawd no. If I get completely sick of this chip, I'll just pump a couple volts into the cache and swap for another with Intel. The upside to having a literal bottom bin chip is I can't get a worse replacement.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Zen baby


Blasphemy! lol.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

So close.



Left it going while at work. I know if my IMC voltages are off at all it BSODs in less than half an hour, so for it to drop one thread after half an hour and the next two over longer periods of time but leave one running for 7.5 hours I'm probably running into thermal issues with the RAM that I never will in day to day use.

I've got one idea that might help, but I'm going to try out a more general stability test like x264 that's not hammering my RAM quite as hard.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> So close.
> 
> 
> 
> Left it going while at work. I know if my IMC voltages are off at all it BSODs in less than half an hour, so for it to drop one thread after half an hour and the next two over longer periods of time but leave one running for 7.5 hours I'm probably running into thermal issues with the RAM that I never will in day to day use.
> 
> I've got one idea that might help, but I'm going to try out a more general stability test like x264 that's not hammering my RAM quite as hard.


I think that would save you alot of time and headscratching yeah lol.
HCI memtest is so difficult to get 0 errors, while for normal use the settings might be perfectly fine.
Just run some benches and do some gaming, actually enjoy your tweaked RAM


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> I think that would save you alot of time and headscratching yeah lol.
> HCI memtest is so difficult to get 0 errors, while for normal use the settings might be perfectly fine.
> Just run some benches and do some gaming, actually enjoy your tweaked RAM


I've got this crazy notion that getting some sort of "perfect" overclock will suddenly allow me to drop vcore 500mv and run 6ghz.

Only half joking. I do think I can perfectly stabilize this though. I've got stable profiles to game on. It's just that this is the most fascinating puzzle I've ever attempted.


----------



## fyzzz

I have been tweaking my ram/cpu also.

I had trouble with anything over 2400mhz, but it was the io voltages that was too low. +250 IOD/+225 IOA solved that problem and ram tweaking became much easier. I also got the cpu stable at 4.7/1.255v (I usually use 4.8/1.33v, but it's summer here and i wanted less heat in the loop).

I've been gaming on this overclock without any issues. But I still have some issues with reboot loops when i restart or start the computer, but it will boot eventually.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Your CPU is a full 3 bins better than mine.

I hate you. +1 rep


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Your CPU is better than mine.
> 
> I hate you.


+1


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Your CPU is a full 3 bins better than mine.
> 
> I hate you. +1 rep


Guessing 4.8 at 1.3v is a good thing then huh? Im only using 4.5 at 1.2v and its been stable for a couple weeks now. I tried 4.8 at 1.3v and was stable i just didnt see a need for it for gaming.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Your CPU is a full 3 bins better than mine.
> 
> I hate you. +1 rep










I got some ideas and saw some screenshots here. Your cpu can atleast handle 2800 mhz ram, mine can't do that. But i'm more than happy with the performance at 2666. I also did 1h of realbench at 4.9/4.5 cache, takes a lot of vcore (1.405), but it's totally doable. (can't upload screenshot for some reason)


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Guessing 4.8 at 1.3v is a good thing then huh? Im only using 4.5 at 1.2v and its been stable for a couple weeks now. I tried 4.8 at 1.3v and was stable i just didnt see a need for it for gaming.


For a 4690k it's pretty close to golden as far as I know. And on the opposite end of the spectrum we have my core: 1.135 stock VID, needs almost 1.3v just to hold 4.5.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got some ideas and saw some screenshots here. Your cpu can atleast handle 2800 mhz ram, mine can't do that. But i'm more than happy with the performance at 2666. I also did 1h of realbench at 4.9/4.5 cache, takes a lot of vcore (1.405), but it's totally doable. (can't upload screenshot for some reason)


Well, mine can _boot_ 2800mhz ram. Remains to be seen if I can fully stabilize it while maintaining max core clock. And your 2666 1t is putting numbers up about in line with my 2800 2t.

What kind of vccin did you use for that 1.4vcore?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> For a 4690k it's pretty close to golden as far as I know. And on the opposite end of the spectrum we have my core: 1.135 stock VID, needs almost 1.3v just to hold 4.5.
> Well, mine can _boot_ 2800mhz ram. Remains to be seen if I can fully stabilize it while maintaining max core clock. And your 2666 1t is putting numbers up about in line with my 2800 2t.
> 
> What kind of vccin did you use for that 1.4vcore?


Sweet, probably doesnt hurt that i run bare die. It stays under 50°C at all times with 1.2v. It was stable at 4.2 1.088v and 4.5 1.2v and 4.8 1.3 (although i only stress tested that for 30mins just for the hell of it, at 4.5 and 1.155v it wouldnt last more then 5mins either restarting or giving me a BSOD)

Im curious as to whether shes stable at [email protected] i wouldnt mind that at all. And i always check with a DMM at the VCORE check points on my MSI mobo, far more accurate testing. Goes from 1.196 to 1.200 when stress testing.


----------



## gupsterg

@MIXEDGREENS

Can you hate me more







.

Been running i5 4690K OC'd to 4.9GHz CPU @ 1.255V + 4.4GHz Cache @ 1.10V with 2400MHz @ 1T 11-13-14-32 on air







(no delid still stock) for several months now. Below are screenies from when I set the OC, some temps are higher than current setup as I don't have Vapor-X 290X dumping hot air in case.



Spoiler: 1st ran 48hrs x264









Spoiler: Then pretty much straight after that I ran 4hrs RB stress mode









Spoiler: Then I may have gamed for a bit and left system running [email protected] for 17hrs









Spoiler: Bios settings I changed from defaults for above OC



Ai Overclock Tuner [Auto]->[XMP]
1-Core Ratio Limit [Auto]->[49]
Min. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[44]
Max. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[44]
DRAM Command Rate [2]->[1]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Enabled]->[Disabled]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[Adaptive Mode]
CPU Core Voltage Offset [Auto]->[0.001]
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[1.254]
CPU Cache Voltage [Auto]->[Manual Mode]
CPU Cache Voltage Override [Auto]->[1.100]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Auto]->[Disabled]
SVID Support [Auto]->[Enabled]
CPU C-States [Auto]->[Enabled]



I've encountered 2 differing [email protected] units in the past few months which caused me some issues, each occasion I raised VID up to 1.260V but it did not help instead disabling SVID support solved the issue. I found this odd as I'm not changing BCLK from stock. I used to keep SVID support enabled to see CPU Package Power but now HWiNFO supports a read of VCCIN rail amps / watts which I use as a rough idea.



Spoiler: HWiNFO Asus EC VCCIN Rail







@fyzzz

What RAM you got mate? I can't get the HyperX Savage to improve on timings (didn't change voltage for anything though, so all pretty much stock/above settings).


Spoiler: My AiDA64 result


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Guessing 4.8 at 1.3v is a good thing then huh? Im only using 4.5 at 1.2v and its been stable for a couple weeks now.


You don't wanna know what VID I use for 4.5GHz







.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Yep that's 46hrs solid [email protected]







did test RB stress mode 1hr as well but got excited at that time to try higher settings







. I hadn't tuned cache ratio at that point as was sticking with 4.1GHz to compare with another chip I had.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You don't wanna know what VID I use for 4.5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep that's 46hrs solid [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did test RB stress mode 1hr as well but got excited at that time to try higher settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


How the fudge lol. I dont trust VID/VCORE on hwinfo though i found it its quite off. Mine shows 1.189 which is totally off what VCORE shows up on the mobo with a DMM which i find far far more reliable.

I have it set to 1.200 in the BIOS then the bios still shows 1.195 or 1.1189 but cpuz shows 1.200 dmm shows 1.200 so thats what i go with lol.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @MIXEDGREENS
> 
> Can you hate me more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Happy to oblige!

I was literally in the middle of telling you "I would, but I'm in too good of a mood because I think I just stabilized" when I got the dreaded no-BSOD-reboot 45 minutes into a thus-far errorless run.

Eliminating the errors took a little more vRing and vSA, so here's hoping +.02 VCCIN fixes things.

In the meantime, I'm going to work on merely admiring everyone's CPUs. I don't have the stamina for hate, and besides that, I got over losing the silicon lottery long ago.

From my Athlon Thunderbird 1.0ghz that could only do 1.2ghz when everyone else's was pulling 1.33ghz at stock volts to my Athlon II x3 that sent ear-piercing shrieks to the audio bus when the 4th core was enabled, from my Geforce 6800 GTO that artifacted like crazy when enabling the soft-locked shader cores to my Radeon 5850 that filled the room with coil whine at anything over stock voltage, I just don't have much luck. I still have fun though.


----------



## gupsterg

@bluej511

For 4.5GHz CPU VID was set as 1.045v in bios, I can't comment if the reading in HWiNFO from mobo sensors is accurate or not, as not compared it with a DMM.

Some apps show VID as VCORE, HWiNFO does not on my system. The VID/VCORE data shown by HWiNFO will match in other apps on my system.

I find on my mobo at very low VID settings CPU ends up at a little higher VID/VCORE (always used adaptive offset mode, maybe down to that). I would not have known if it wasn't for this CPU, my 1st i5 4690K did 4.4GHz CPU @ 1.18V 4.1GHz Cache @ 1.15V, 4.5GHz CPU I was able to stress test, but [email protected] was too hot (did remount cooler a few times).

@MIXEDGREENS

I've been alright on CPU silicon lottery TBH, this was the 1st time I'd ever bought 2nd CPU as 1st wasn't as good IMO.

Really hoping Zen is good as wanna go back to team red CPU, for lengthy period I had AMD CPUs. IIRC 1st was an AMD K6 and then a K6-II, K6-III. I really I enjoyed my Athlon XP "Barton", may still have some screenies of data for that, then IIRC I went Athlon 64, well an Opteron and final one was a dual core Opteron. I can recall doing pencil mod on an Abit NF7-S, also really liked the DFI LanParty UT NF4 Ultra-D.

As much as I enjoyed the AMD CPUs my all time fav has gotta be the Q6600, IMO one heck of a great clocker and lasted me the longest







(had since release). Even now for general light windows use I see no difference between it and my i5. I still give it grief at times firing [email protected] at it with a newer GPU than in sig just for the crack, last time IIRC I did 70hrs solid CPU/GPU [email protected] on it (Vapor-X 290X).


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @bluej511
> 
> For 4.5GHz CPU VID was set as 1.045v in bios, I can't comment if the reading in HWiNFO from mobo sensors is accurate or not, as not compared it with a DMM.
> 
> Some apps show VID as VCORE, HWiNFO does not on my system. The VID/VCORE data shown by HWiNFO will match in other apps on my system.
> 
> I find on my mobo at very low VID settings CPU ends up at a little higher VID/VCORE (always used adaptive offset mode, maybe down to that). I would not have known if it wasn't for this CPU, my 1st i5 4690K did 4.4GHz CPU @ 1.18V 4.1GHz Cache @ 1.15V, 4.5GHz CPU I was able to stress test, but [email protected] was too hot (did remount cooler a few times).
> 
> @MIXEDGREENS
> 
> I've been alright on CPU silicon lottery TBH, this was the 1st time I'd ever bought 2nd CPU as 1st wasn't as good IMO.
> 
> Really hoping Zen is good as wanna go back to team red CPU, for lengthy period I had AMD CPUs. IIRC 1st was an AMD K6 and then a K6-II, K6-III. I really I enjoyed my Athlon XP "Barton", may still have some screenies of data for that, then IIRC I went Athlon 64, well an Opteron and final one was a dual core Opteron. I can recall doing pencil mod on an Abit NF7-S, also really liked the DFI LanParty UT NF4 Ultra-D.
> 
> As much as I enjoyed the AMD CPUs my all time fav has gotta be the Q6600, IMO one heck of a great clocker and lasted me the longest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (had since release). Even now for general light windows use I see no difference between it and my i5. I still give it grief at times firing [email protected] at it with a newer GPU than in sig just for the crack, last time IIRC I did 70hrs solid CPU/GPU [email protected] on it (Vapor-X 290X).


DMM seems to be the best way, cpuz seems to show vcore the most accurately.


----------



## fyzzz

@gupsterg I got 16gb of G.Skill Trident X 2800 mhz. Your latency seems a bit high actually.


----------



## LostParticle

@aerotracks, hey man, how is it going? I hope you will see this..

I'd like to ask you if you are touching at all, or if you leave on Auto, the following settings in your ASRock Z97 OC Formula:

-- FIVR Switch Frequency Signature
-- FIVR Switch Frequency Offset
-- CPU Non-Turbo Ratio
-- Filter PLL Frequency
-- PCIE PLL Selection

Do you ever touch any of these? I hope you'll give me a brief explanation of what each one does, or a link to an article explaining these (a bit).

Have you ever tried BCLK o/c on this board? How did it go?

Thanks a lot, looking forward to your reply!!


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> @aerotracks, hey man, how is it going? I hope you will see this..
> 
> I'd like to ask you if you are touching at all, or if you leave on Auto, the following settings in your ASRock Z97 OC Formula:
> 
> -- FIVR Switch Frequency Signature
> -- FIVR Switch Frequency Offset
> -- CPU Non-Turbo Ratio
> -- Filter PLL Frequency
> -- PCIE PLL Selection
> 
> Do you ever touch any of these? I hope you'll give me a brief explanation of what each one does, or a link to an article explaining these (a bit).
> 
> Have you ever tried BCLK o/c on this board? How did it go?
> 
> Thanks a lot, looking forward to your reply!!


Hey man,
I've played with these settings, they can be left on auto. Only at very high BCLK you should chose SB PLL instead of LC, but never needed any of this.
BCLK is only important when shooting for RAM frequency of DDR3-3000 and above or looking for specific memory clock at fixed frequencies (4000MHz / 5000Mhz)

Some experimenting with Hynix memories I did a few weeks back, this is where I had to go for 1.25 strap:

http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160522-215308i0yxr.png


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> @gupsterg I got 16gb of G.Skill Trident X 2800 mhz. Your latency seems a bit high actually.


Cheers







, recently a set of G.Skill Trident X 2666MHz 16GB kit was on Amazon UK for ~£50 was tempted to get that. As in general use I wouldn't notice performance gain I opted to keep the £, would have also made a loss selling the Savage set as that was ~£95 back in Q1 15.

I agree RAM seems not so great in this test, CPU cache is OK. Even going down to [email protected] on my current RAM = errors in memtest







. Tried some other combos as well = errors.



What do you get in MaxMEM?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Hey man,
> I've played with these settings, they can be left on auto. Only at very high BCLK you should chose SB PLL instead of LC, but never needed any of this.
> BCLK is only important when shooting for RAM frequency of DDR3-3000 and above or looking for specific memory clock at fixed frequencies (4000MHz / 5000Mhz)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Some experimenting with Hynix memories I did a few weeks back, this is where I had to go for 1.25 strap:
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160522-215308i0yxr.png


Okay mate, thank you!

The only thing I've managed with my RAM (see sig_rig) is to bring it up to 2400 Mhz, 10-11-12-24, tRFC 256, 1T, 1.6V. This has completed over 600% of the HCI MemTest and it is my 24/7. On my next build, after November 2017, I will research much more before purchasing my DRAM kit.

I have an important matter I'd like to clarify with overclocked RAM: when overclocking the RAM, and let's assume it is not 100% stable, what is the worst thing that can happen? I mean, will you just get an unexpected, random, BSOD or the system might keep running without any obvious problems but the programs you are running to give you wrong results? For example, is it possible that an overcloked RAM is not giving any BSODs or other problems but when performing heavy calculations in huge Excel sheets, to get wrong results? Is something like this possible? Note please, that I am asking JUST out of curiosity, my RAM o/c is, indeed, tested and stable!

On another context, I've reset two of my o/c profiles, the x47 and the x48, with LLC Level 5! This is how I run them now. It required to raise CPU Input voltage from 1.55V to 1.7V, in the BIOS.

Thank you!









PS: your screenshots are from the Gigabyte SOC Force!







Mine is still in the attic.. As usual, awesome results, you present!!









I might Google exactly what FIVR Switch Frequency Signature and FIVR Switch Frequency Offset is all about, and also test it.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , recently a set of G.Skill Trident X 2666MHz 16GB kit was on Amazon UK for ~£50 was tempted to get that. As in general use I wouldn't notice performance gain I opted to keep the £, would have also made a loss selling the Savage set as that was ~£95 back in Q1 15.
> 
> I agree RAM seems not so great in this test, CPU cache is OK. Even going down to [email protected] on my current RAM = errors in memtest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tried some other combos as well = errors. What do you get in MaxMEM?


I got this ram for 100€ and I bought my hyperx fury 1600 CL10 ram for 136€ in november 2014. Your numbers looks a lot better in MaxMEM. Here is what i get (Cpu 4.9/4.5 cache):

I need to test in windows 7 also, I find that the performance numbers in aida 64 is inconsistent on win 8.1/10. I always get 2.5ns l2 latency on windows 7.


----------



## gupsterg

Yeah RAM dropped so badly, I could have sold the Savage close to what the Trident X were costing and think I paid £95 for them. If I see another 2666MHz or 2800MHz kit may go for that. The Savage kit really has no headroom to even gain any frequency keeping the timings used at 2400MHz







. TBH I didn't expect to be able to tweak/OC the Savage set much when buying it, IIRC they were the best value 16GB 2400MHz CL11 set with low height spreaders at the time.

Don't have Win 8.x, not wanted to try Win 10 either TBH, so all my testing has been on Win 7 Pro x64







. I ran MaxxMEM several months ago, IIRC there can be inconsistency on it as well. Cheers for your results







.


----------



## JackCY

I prefer AIDA over Maxxmem, Maxxmem is moody and doesn't always detect the system settings and then gives skewed result because of that and overall it's consistency even when started and detected right is poor.

No Kingston RAM seems to OC at all. And prices of RAM always vary depending on what factory gets flooded or earthquake destroyed etc. Sometimes the prices are low and next year they skyrocket and then next year go down again. It's hard to find anything faster than 2400MHz for DDR3 now since shops only carry up to 2400MHz and the rest just DDR4 which are starting to be more in demand.

I have the Kingston Beast 2400/CL11 because they were a good deal back than even compared to the slow 1600MHz etc. because of the price fluctuations.

G Skill RAM may be one of the only that has any OC headroom left. While my Beast can run some CL10 or 2600MHz etc. the performance is best at the default XMP profile, I guess it's due to some error corrections when they are pushed the performance either has almost no advantage or it actually has slight disadvantage.

I have 16GB, I don't think I need another 16GB... at least not most of the time. G Skill is quite difficult to buy in some countries and overall the smaller brand RAM is harder to get.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , recently a set of G.Skill Trident X 2666MHz 16GB kit was on Amazon UK for ~£50 was tempted to get that. As in general use I wouldn't notice performance gain I opted to keep the £, would have also made a loss selling the Savage set as that was ~£95 back in Q1 15.
> 
> I agree RAM seems not so great in this test, CPU cache is OK. Even going down to [email protected] on my current RAM = errors in memtest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tried some other combos as well = errors. What do you get in MaxMEM?
> 
> 
> 
> I got this ram for 100€ and I bought my hyperx fury 1600 CL10 ram for 136€ in november 2014. Your numbers looks a lot better in MaxMEM. Here is what i get (Cpu 4.9/4.5 cache):
> 
> I need to test in windows 7 also, I find that the performance numbers in aida 64 is inconsistent on win 8.1/10. I always get 2.5ns l2 latency on windows 7.
Click to expand...

 Maxxmem is highly affected by CPU cache speed which is why #'s go up/down with CPU more than memory. *this bench is good for #'s and little else. If your looking for something a little more accurate to gauge mem performance, your better off using 32m Pi or R15 - both are CPU benches but heavily reliant on memory, and scores are very consistent for making comparisons against yours or other systems.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Maxxmem is highly affected by CPU cache speed which is why #'s go up/down with CPU more than memory. *this bench is good for #'s and little else. If your looking for something a little more accurate to gauge mem performance, your better off using 32m Pi or R15 - both are CPU benches but heavily reliant on memory, and scores are very consistent for making comparisons against yours or other systems.


Not sure if its the best tool for the job, but I've been using it as a canary in a goldmine for IO volts. Just loading it will PF real quick with bad settings.


----------



## CL3P20

that it does  'qwk tests' like that are good to use for tuning OC by poking at stability with an increasingly larger stick each time









* & your not relying on the #'s either.. which was really my point.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Maxxmem is highly affected by CPU cache speed which is why #'s go up/down with CPU more than memory. *this bench is good for #'s and little else. If your looking for something a little more accurate to gauge mem performance, your better off using 32m Pi or R15 - both are CPU benches but heavily reliant on memory, and scores are very consistent for making comparisons against yours or other systems.


Hi, just to clarify / confirm something, are you referring to Super PI Mod 1.9 WP?


----------



## dmfree88

Ugh I have the worst luck. I should have known better. I posted a couple weeks ago with the mobo I ordered from Newegg open box had damage between the ram slots and the motherboard connector. Well I decided to take another risk and go for open box again thinking I just got unlucky that time.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This time I received a motherboard with no IO shield (first one had one, about $13 on ebay shipped) and the GPU slots will not work right. For whatever reason I keep getting GPU driver failures that sometimes recover and other times require hard boot. I tried Asus support and I got the least knowledgeable person on the planet who was fairly rude and kept interrupting me. She ran me through a dozen questions that ended in her saying the GPU slots are faulty (I question how multiple slots would fail but whatever). She also mentioned that it is more of a risk then many may realize when buying open box Asus boards it is not always covered under warranty which she was hard to understand but I think she said mine is not covered because the damage may have been done prior and it was not confirmed functioning after my purchase. Meaning the first buyer may have caused the damage making it not covered (at the Asus refurbish center discretion). If I had waited beyond the 30 days for Newegg, I might have been screwed.

It also seems to have damaged my sound system. For whatever reason the onboard audio kept popping everytime any website or app or video start and after a few hard resets the "fill audio" setting would not work. Now when its plugged into my old system for whatever reason the sound has to be at literally 10x the volume it was before and just sounds bad. Keep getting weird noises on some videos. Seems to have damaged my sound system somehow? I don't understand what is happening

Confused, Irritated, No Idea what to do next. Considering one more attempt at the same motherboard but NOT open box and also purchasing from NCIX instead of newegg. Just cant find a decent quality z97 board with Intel LAN and decent price. Really every z97 board I have seen has poor reviews except for the high end Asus boards that are out of my price range. Is it worth the 3rd try assuming it is Neweggs poor open box quality control? Or should I try a different board? Any recommendations? I really need it to be around $130 shipped and I really just want it to be durable and have longevity (at the very least a good warranty is always nice). Any opinions appreciated, thanks!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Ugh I have the worst luck. I should have known better. I posted a couple weeks ago with the mobo I ordered from Newegg open box had damage between the ram slots and the motherboard connector. Well I decided to take another risk and go for open box again thinking I just got unlucky that time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time I received a motherboard with no IO shield (first one had one, about $13 on ebay shipped) and the GPU slots will not work right. For whatever reason I keep getting GPU driver failures that sometimes recover and other times require hard boot. I tried Asus support and I got the least knowledgeable person on the planet who was fairly rude and kept interrupting me. She ran me through a dozen questions that ended in her saying the GPU slots are faulty (I question how multiple slots would fail but whatever). She also mentioned that it is more of a risk then many may realize when buying open box Asus boards it is not always covered under warranty which she was hard to understand but I think she said mine is not covered because the damage may have been done prior and it was not confirmed functioning after my purchase. Meaning the first buyer may have caused the damage making it not covered (at the Asus refurbish center discretion). If I had waited beyond the 30 days for Newegg, I might have been screwed.
> 
> It also seems to have damaged my sound system. For whatever reason the onboard audio kept popping everytime any website or app or video start and after a few hard resets the "fill audio" setting would not work. Now when its plugged into my old system for whatever reason the sound has to be at literally 10x the volume it was before and just sounds bad. Keep getting weird noises on some videos. Seems to have damaged my sound system somehow? I don't understand what is happening
> 
> Confused, Irritated, No Idea what to do next. Considering one more attempt at the same motherboard but NOT open box and also purchasing from NCIX instead of newegg. Just cant find a decent quality z97 board with Intel LAN and decent price. Really every z97 board I have seen has poor reviews except for the high end Asus boards that are out of my price range. Is it worth the 3rd try assuming it is Neweggs poor open box quality control? Or should I try a different board? Any recommendations? I really need it to be around $130 shipped and I really just want it to be durable and have longevity (at the very least a good warranty is always nice). Any opinions appreciated, thanks!


Heres a tip, dont buy Asus theyre overpriced and have absolute garbage customer support. Theres so many people here with problems with there customer support if they ever need it. Im not saying they make bad products but compared to other companies theyre overpriced for the same or less features.

Theres another thread where the guy RMAed his board and got a used one back that was damaged. Honestly id buy new and try to find something else, if youre dead set on buying Asus though id buy new. Open box is a joke.


----------



## dmfree88

I am not really deadset on Asus, this board just seemed to be the best bang for buck with the better reviews (Z97-Pro Gamer). It is the best board I can find at that price range as far as features. I usually don't buy Asus for that reason but I guess they made this board to try to compete with the lower end gaming market and it is comparable to the MSI gaming 5 but seems to have better features (such as Intel LAN). I like how many fan headers it has and the controls over all of them, love the wiring layout. I like the software. Aesthetically it is amazing especially the red light lining the board seperating the sound which I also use onboard 5.1 so I like that the sound is segregated from the board for EMI protection.

I expected Asus support to be garbage but I was really hoping for a high quality board. It looks so nice and the bios is phenomenal. I feel like if I can get one that works right it would be a good board. Just not sure if thats actually the case or if their might be a better option out there. I was looking hard at the Asrock Z97 extreme4 but after some research it seems to have some longevity issues and a overheating voltage regulator that prevents it from starting up while hot. Asrock also seems to carry poor warranties.

Why are all the Z97 mobos crap? I really don't want to go with MSI as I have had horrible experiences with their mobo quality (love their GPU but have avoided mobo) but the Gaming 5 mobo is starting to look like a possible option. It is overpriced right now though unfortunately :/. Still pondering.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I am not really deadset on Asus, this board just seemed to be the best bang for buck with the better reviews (Z97-Pro Gamer). It is the best board I can find at that price range as far as features. I usually don't buy Asus for that reason but I guess they made this board to try to compete with the lower end gaming market and it is comparable to the MSI gaming 5 but seems to have better features (such as Intel LAN). I like how many fan headers it has and the controls over all of them, love the wiring layout. I like the software. Aesthetically it is amazing especially the red light lining the board seperating the sound which I also use onboard 5.1 so I like that the sound is segregated from the board for EMF protection.
> 
> I expected Asus support to be garbage but I was really hoping for a high quality board. It looks so nice and the bios is phenomenal. I feel like if I can get one that works right it would be a good board. Just not sure if thats actually the case or if their might be a better option out there. I was looking hard at the Asrock Z97 extreme4 but after some research it seems to have some longevity issues and a overheating voltage regulator that prevents it from starting up while hot. Asrock also seems to carry poor warranties.
> 
> Why are all the Z97 mobos crap? I really don't want to go with MSI as I have had horrible experiences with their mobo quality (love their GPU but have avoided mobo) but the Gaming 5 mobo is starting to look like a possible option. It is overpriced right now though unfortunately :/. Still pondering.


Ive got the Gaming 5 been probably a year and a half with nein an issue. All i had to do was replace the cmos battery which was causing my bios settings to reset at random times been fine since. Probably been 6 months.

My experience is the other way around haha, my 5770 hawk 1 fan crapped out and caused it to run at super speed. Took it apart couldnt fix it, bought a Sapphire 7850 no issues for 2 years. Bought an r9 390 no issues for a couple months now.

I was SO skeptical as well when buying it but who can say no to a 50€ rebate when buying a 4690k.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I was looking hard at the Asrock Z97 extreme4 but after some research it seems to have some longevity issues and a overheating voltage regulator that prevents it from starting up while hot. Asrock also seems to carry poor warranties.


I have zero real issues with ASRock Extreme 4. The VRMs are strong and stay cool, the heatsinks are oversized, highest I notice is the VRM heatsinks get warmer to touch than room temperature bey that is very normal when pumping so many amps. Chipset heatsink big and low, no problem either.
UEFI I like as it is easily usable with a keyboard and clearly grouped settings. 2 UEFI MANUALLY switchable, not any automatic or ASUS UEFI recovery USB or some such, power off, buttons on the board to power off, reset, debug port, UEFI switch, CMOS reset, ... just power off, switch the UEFI to a secondary and power on, restore the other UEFI from this other one. To me many boards didn't have features in this mid range especially the buttons, diag and switchable UEFI. It used to be normal on Z87 but with Z97 many have cut the features down on mid range boards, ASRock didn't.
With ASUS you will definitely get more fancy UEFI and SW package. I don't like the bloatwares no matter who they are from. I prefer to set everything in the UEFI and not in a Win app.

Z97 boards have minimal differences, for me I looked at the VRMs there is a thread with a database for it. Extreme 4 has decent VRMs for OC.

But you might wanna look at newer boards like Z97 Extreme4/3.1 which have at least added USB 3.1.

Right now you should be getting Skylake really not DC.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Ive got the Gaming 5 been probably a year and a half with nein an issue. All i had to do was replace the cmos battery which was causing my bios settings to reset at random times been fine since. Probably been 6 months.
> 
> My experience is the other way around haha, my 5770 hawk 1 fan crapped out and caused it to run at super speed. Took it apart couldnt fix it, bought a Sapphire 7850 no issues for 2 years. Bought an r9 390 no issues for a couple months now.
> 
> I was SO skeptical as well when buying it but who can say no to a 50€ rebate when buying a 4690k.


I love MSI warranty. They just replace anything you send in with a new one. That restarts your warranty as they do RMA by the manufacturer date and dont care about receipt. Hopefully that hasnt changed in the last few years but that is why I always loved MSI for GPU. I had a 7870 hawk that ran for 6 years without issues before I sold it still running. I bought a dead MSI N660 TF and sent it in for RMA and the new one has ran now for a couple years without issue (until this motherboard).

The issues I had were with low end MSI AMD boards. I was running a FX-8350 and ate up 3 MSI boards. 2 were the same 1 was a different model. MSI 990FXA boards are significantly cheaper then other brands but clearly dont support heavy loads. I ended up getting a Gigabyte board that was much thicker and much higher quality. Have been pretty happy with Gigabyte as well but not impressed with their Z97 lineup.

Does the MSI Gaming 5 have full control over all fans? How is the killer LAN?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I have zero real issues with ASRock Extreme 4. The VRMs are strong and stay cool, the heatsinks are oversized, highest I notice is the VRM heatsinks get warmer to touch than room temperature bey that is very normal when pumping so many amps. Chipset heatsink big and low, no problem either.
> UEFI I like as it is easily usable with a keyboard and clearly grouped settings. 2 UEFI MANUALLY switchable, not any automatic or ASUS UEFI recovery USB or some such, power off, buttons on the board to power off, reset, debug port, UEFI switch, CMOS reset, ... just power off, switch the UEFI to a secondary and power on, restore the other UEFI from this other one. To me many boards didn't have features in this mid range especially the buttons, diag and switchable UEFI. It used to be normal on Z87 but with Z97 many have cut the features down on mid range boards, ASRock didn't.
> With ASUS you will definitely get more fancy UEFI and SW package. I don't like the bloatwares no matter who they are from. I prefer to set everything in the UEFI and not in a Win app.
> 
> Z97 boards have minimal differences, for me I looked at the VRMs there is a thread with a database for it. Extreme 4 has decent VRMs for OC.
> 
> But you might wanna look at newer boards like Z97 Extreme4/3.1 which have at least added USB 3.1.
> 
> Right now you should be getting Skylake really not DC.


What I have read from users is after 6 months to a year there is some voltage regulator that over heats on the bottom of the motherboard. When you power off the motherboard it wont start back up until it cools down and for most users it is apparently hot to the touch. It is seemingly a wide spread problem for many people with that board. I noticed it has 12 power phases and intel LAN which are the main reasons I was considering it but I am skeptical of the longevity especially with only a 1 year warranty. I noticed I can get one for fairly cheap right now but I don't know that I want to risk getting a faulty board.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I love MSI warranty. They just replace anything you send in with a new one. That restarts your warranty as they do RMA by the manufacturer date and dont care about receipt. Hopefully that hasnt changed in the last few years but that is why I always loved MSI for GPU. I had a 7870 hawk that ran for 6 years without issues before I sold it still running. I bought a dead MSI N660 TF and sent it in for RMA and the new one has ran now for a couple years without issue (until this motherboard).
> 
> The issues I had were with low end MSI AMD boards. I was running a FX-8350 and ate up 3 MSI boards. 2 were the same 1 was a different model. MSI 990FXA boards are significantly cheaper then other brands but clearly dont support heavy loads. I ended up getting a Gigabyte board that was much thicker and much higher quality. Have been pretty happy with Gigabyte as well but not impressed with their Z97 lineup.
> 
> Does the MSI Gaming 5 have full control over all fans? How is the killer LAN?


Full control yea, had 2 pwm fan ports and 4 i believe 4pin fan headers that arent pwm. In the bios you can set em with a curve even for the 4pin header or you can have it at a constant speed. I have 12 fans so i use a controller.

Killer lan? f* that lol, i just downloaded the bare driver and its been amazing. I posted that on amazon and got top review haha.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Closing in.

Turns out the core needs every bit of the 1.36 volts it always has for 46x. vRing was a touch too low which was causing the reboots, had to bring vSA up with vring to keep HCi from getting cranky.

IMC still seems strong though. +.01v analog +.09 digital. 1.82 vDimm lol

2 bits of weirdness that still need to be ironed out. CPU3's VID fluctuates while the others' don't, so I assume I'll need to bump the VCCIN a little. Then there's the issue of HWinfo getting some occasional bad info on my ram clock. IOA? vSA? Maybe it'll correct once I get vccin perfect.

32 minutes in now!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> 
> 
> Closing in.
> 
> Turns out the core needs every bit of the 1.36 volts it always has for 46x. vRing was a touch too low which was causing the reboots, had to bring vSA up with vring to keep HCi from getting cranky.
> 
> IMC still seems strong though. +.01v analog +.09 digital. 1.82 vDimm lol
> 
> 2 bits of weirdness that still need to be ironed out. CPU3's VID fluctuates while the others' don't, so I assume I'll need to bump the VCCIN a little. Then there's the issue of HWinfo getting some occasional bad info on my ram clock. IOA? vSA? Maybe it'll correct once I get vccin perfect.
> 
> 32 minutes in now!


Damn thats a lot of volts haha. I think 1.35 would prob net 5.0ghz lol.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Damn thats a lot of volts haha. I think 1.35 would prob net 5.0ghz lol.


I'll have the shiniest turd in this thread by the time I'm done!

Of course I find what appears to be stability right at bedtime. Running too much juice everywhere for me to be comfortable leaving it unattended. :\

Oh well. Tomorrow is another day. Hopefully THE day.


----------



## dmfree88

http://sinhardware.com/images/vrmlist.png

after some further investigation it appears the Asrock Extreme4 is really a 6+1 hybrid/analog power phase with a doubler (so fake 12 phase, although that doesnt mean it is bad). The MSI gaming 5 and the Asus Pro Gamer are both digital 8+2 power phase although neither is shown on the list I had to look them up separately. So in theory they would be the better boards for power phase. Really a tough decision. Probably just go with the Asus again in hopes that it works out. Don't think I can afford the MSI at the moment. Both are virtually identical. The MSI seems to have better capacitors and audio but the Asus BIOS and LAN seem to be better. I want to believe that Newegg just sucks and Asus will come through haha


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I love MSI warranty. They just replace anything you send in with a new one. That restarts your warranty as they do RMA by the manufacturer date and dont care about receipt. Hopefully that hasnt changed in the last few years but that is why I always loved MSI for GPU. I had a 7870 hawk that ran for 6 years without issues before I sold it still running. I bought a dead MSI N660 TF and sent it in for RMA and the new one has ran now for a couple years without issue (until this motherboard).
> 
> The issues I had were with low end MSI AMD boards. I was running a FX-8350 and ate up 3 MSI boards. 2 were the same 1 was a different model. MSI 990FXA boards are significantly cheaper then other brands but clearly dont support heavy loads. I ended up getting a Gigabyte board that was much thicker and much higher quality. Have been pretty happy with Gigabyte as well but not impressed with their Z97 lineup.
> 
> Does the MSI Gaming 5 have full control over all fans? How is the killer LAN?
> What I have read from users is after 6 months to a year there is some voltage regulator that over heats on the bottom of the motherboard. When you power off the motherboard it wont start back up until it cools down and for most users it is apparently hot to the touch. It is seemingly a wide spread problem for many people with that board. I noticed it has 12 power phases and intel LAN which are the main reasons I was considering it but I am skeptical of the longevity especially with only a 1 year warranty. I noticed I can get one for fairly cheap right now but I don't know that I want to risk getting a faulty board.


I've seen some such rumors but no one ever said what chip it is exactly and honestly the modern boards are super simple it's just Z97 chip made by intel soldered on a custom PCB with a bunch of mosfets coils and caps for the VRMs, the rest is monitoring, fan vrms, audio made by realtek, there is not much really to screw up on new boards like there was 10-20 years ago when they had to design many things themselves. Nowadays anyone can spit out a motherboard or a GPU board.

If you can find which chip is supposed to be getting hot I can check on my mobo, might be taking it out soon so I could also check the underside if it's on there.
From what I know some boards irregardless of brand had bad batteries and that was causing some issues with booting.

I also power off my system over night, so it kind of goes through cycles of 16h powered on and 8h powered off and disconnected from AC. Haven't had any issues booting up.
The only thing that sometimes happens is that UEFI enables CSM by itself which I think is due to sometimes using DP monitor and the monitor is OFF when the PC boots up so UEFI turns on that compatibility support module, dunno why, maybe an attempt to try find a monitor.

Yeah there was a reddit page of one guy with some heat issue:
Quote:


> If you have been looking at the Extreme4, I'm sure you've come across the reddit page about it. I had the same power on issue detailed there, had to RMA, it has been working fine since I got the replacement though. Like junkeymonkey said, any board can be a lemon, my issue with recommending the ASRock is that the issue seems to be the same for a lot of people. They claim to have fixed it, but there is no way of knowing if you get one of the newer boards or one from the bad batch if you order it. Personally, I think it has great features for the price, but I do think the risk of a bad one is slightly higher than normal.


Found it...

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2jrt1b/psarequest_possible_reoccurring_problem_with_the/
,
Quote:


> This problem is only detectable if you happen to turn off your PSU or unplug your PC. The symptoms after turning off your PSU and turning it back on will be:
> 
> Motherboard will refuse to turn on a lot of the time. This means no POST LED at all.
> 
> Devices plugged into USB will still receive power.
> 
> Leaving motherboard untouched for a while/fiddling with it a lot/turning the PSU off and on will increase your chances of the motherboard working.
> 
> If the motherboard does work, it will work perfectly through an infinite amount or a lot of bootups and shutdowns until you turn off your PSU or unplug the computer. (This is the symptom that makes it hard for the average user to discover the problem. It you leave your PSU plugged in and on 24/7 like most users, you will never discover the issue unless there is a brownout or blackout or unplug your computer.)
> 
> If the motherboard doesn't work and you leave your PSU on, a LDO voltage regulator on the bottom right of the board gets super hot.




Let me check...
Not even warm. As said I power it off daily and I've never encountered the issue they describe happens after powering the system off completely like I do daily.

You can get a bad board from any brand, it can be a bad part being supplied to them in some batch and it's something they can't really avoid easily. It's like when other company sends them bad chip, VRM mosfets, caps, what ever, they can't test every damn part they put on the mobo that is supplied to them, it's up to those supplying to provide quality products to the board makers.

The VRM on Ex4 is solid, NexFET mosfets and controller with a doubler in one only the cheaper boards and nonZ have less capable VRMs.

I didn't feel like paying a premium for ASUS board with less features so I went with ASRock. Dunno how prices and newer boards compare now probably still similar. Hard to go wrong with any decent ASUS, ASRock, GB or MSI board.
Plus I wanted Intel LAN not those Killer knock offs and they've put the Killer LAN into so many boards it was not so easy to find boards with Intel NICs. Pretty much every gaming board had or has the Killer NIC.

Plus the Intel NIC supports software QOS too and I don't use it either as it is CPU based and IMHO just adds another layer of nonsense into the network traffic.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen some such rumors but no one ever said what chip it is exactly and honestly the modern boards are super simple it's just Z97 chip made by intel soldered on a custom PCB with a bunch of mosfets coils and caps for the VRMs, the rest is monitoring, fan vrms, audio made by realtek, there is not much really to screw up on new boards like there was 10-20 years ago when they had to design many things themselves. Nowadays anyone can spit out a motherboard or a GPU board.
> 
> If you can find which chip is supposed to be getting hot I can check on my mobo, might be taking it out soon so I could also check the underside if it's on there.
> From what I know some boards irregardless of brand had bad batteries and that was causing some issues with booting.
> 
> I also power off my system over night, so it kind of goes through cycles of 16h powered on and 8h powered off and disconnected from AC. Haven't had any issues booting up.
> The only thing that sometimes happens is that UEFI enables CSM by itself which I think is due to sometimes using DP monitor and the monitor is OFF when the PC boots up so UEFI turns on that compatibility support module, dunno why, maybe an attempt to try find a monitor.
> 
> Yeah there was a reddit page of one guy with some heat issue:
> Found it...
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2jrt1b/psarequest_possible_reoccurring_problem_with_the/
> ,
> 
> 
> Let me check...
> Not even warm. As said I power it off daily and I've never encountered the issue they describe happens after powering the system off completely like I do daily.
> 
> You can get a bad board from any brand, it can be a bad part being supplied to them in some batch and it's something they can't really avoid easily. It's like when other company sends them bad chip, VRM mosfets, caps, what ever, they can't test every damn part they put on the mobo that is supplied to them, it's up to those supplying to provide quality products to the board makers.
> 
> The VRM on Ex4 is solid, NexFET mosfets and controller with a doubler in one only the cheaper boards and nonZ have less capable VRMs.
> 
> I didn't feel like paying a premium for ASUS board with less features so I went with ASRock. Dunno how prices and newer boards compare now probably still similar. Hard to go wrong with any decent ASUS, ASRock, GB or MSI board.
> Plus I wanted Intel LAN not those Killer knock offs and they've put the Killer LAN into so many boards it was not so easy to find boards with Intel NICs. Pretty much every gaming board had or has the Killer NIC.


Thanks for that info I really appreciate it. I may consider buying one then, it would really save me some money. Just for kicks have you tried completely unplugging it or flipping your PSU switch off for a few seconds then back on before you power it? I would assume it wont do it if you have one that has a new part without the issue but from your description it seems yours is off all night so you probably still wouldn't notice without unplugging it and plugging it back in while its still hot. Also when it is shutdown the PSU is not actually off without flicking the switch or unplugging so if you just shutdown everynight it would not actually be the same result plus it would be off long enough to start back up anyways. It may also require a heavy load to heat it up and then when its off it wont start. I assume its preventing the start because its hot which is probably a good thing but I am just curious more than anything at this point if it is for sure fixed (assuming I get a newer one not an old one) and if it gets hot under heavy loads? Also how old is your mobo?


----------



## dmfree88

Another thought on that is if someone does have that issue couldn't they add a little heatsink to it and cool it? Or if it is out of warranty possibly replace it with a better functioning part?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Thanks for that info I really appreciate it. I may consider buying one then, it would really save me some money. Just for kicks have you tried completely unplugging it or flipping your PSU switch off for a few seconds then back on before you power it? I would assume it wont do it if you have one that has a new part without the issue but from your description it seems yours is off all night so you probably still wouldn't notice without unplugging it and plugging it back in while its still hot. Also when it is shutdown the PSU is not actually off without flicking the switch or unplugging so if you just shutdown everynight it would not actually be the same result plus it would be off long enough to start back up anyways. It may also require a heavy load to heat it up and then when its off it wont start. I assume its preventing the start because its hot which is probably a good thing but I am just curious more than anything at this point if it is for sure fixed (assuming I get a newer one not an old one) and if it gets hot under heavy loads? Also how old is your mobo?


I turn the AC off for the night so there is no power going to the PSU at all, same as flipping the switch back on the PSU. I've tortured it enough with OC and on/offs before, no issues on mine.

Mine is one of the first I believe, I've had 4790 for less than 2 weeks and then got 4690K instead as it was just released.
Board bought 24.6.2014 with 3 year warranty. It's fairly "old" computer age wise.

I don't think the part is replaceable yourself as you won't be able to find a replacement in electronics shop. To me it looks like a small power transistor, mosfet, who knows. I don't know what it is for, doesn't seem like something critical.

It's more like 1 guy writes on reddit asking about resolving his faulty board, then another has a similar issues and suddenly everyone is flipping out to not buy the board lol
It's too damn easy for search engines to index reddit compared to forums, there are plenty of issues with any board on the forums for those brands or here on OCN, toms hardware is riddled with it too.

For me I can say the board is OK. And I will say that any of the big brands mid range or higher boards are OK too. All it is down to for most people is colors and features and personal preferences for UEFI and software/bloatware. If you look at reviews and tests the boards are all the same performance wise as the performance is set by the Intel made parts CPU and chipset, there are no magic tricks to make a board faster.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Probably just go with the Asus again in hopes that it works out.


I've had my Ranger for ~1.25yrs, no issues and luv it TBH







.

Only last week I counted up I did over 60hrs [email protected] with CPU under load as well as GPU, I don't wanna estimate how many hours of stress programs / [email protected] / general usage I've done in the ~1.25yrs of ownership.

At one point I did think I should have got the Hero, as that has true 8 phases vs the 4 doubled to 8 on the Ranger, but my 2nd i5 4690K blew away those thoughts







. I like the board layout, even in my very old SilverStone Temjin 06 I was able to get neat result on cable management due locations of fan headers, etc. UEFI layout I have also liked, more than enough options for me to play with and not found I need one which is omitted. UEFI has also been stable, I have updated it as and when a new version was released. This was done just because I wanted to, I had not come across a bug requiring me to update UEFI. I have not used any of the drivers on the CD or Asus site TBH, once installed ROG RAMDisk found it good but no real use for me. I never used the OS based overclocking tools either.

If I was honest I wanted a Z97 Pro or Deluxe (ie non ROG/gaming marketed board), the Ranger at the time was working out to be great value due to the promo price. Cost ~£133 came with a free Asus Front Base panel which I had no use for, sold on ebay when selling fees discounted netted me ~£30, so the board was stonking value IMO







.

I've had my P5K Premium since release (~2007), I've had 0 issues with various sets of RAM over the years, GPUs, storage hardware. This system has also been used for plenty of hours







. I have used Asus mobo for builds for friends and family and had no issues TBH, but that is not to say I haven't used MSI / Gigabyte if somebody insisted on one, again no issues there.

I've never had to deal with Asus customer support ever, so can not comment if bad or good. All I can say like the brand + products and have no gripes







.

The Z97 Pro Gamer comes across as a good board to me, a member with very similar i5 4690K as my 1st one, was gaining similar clocks, etc, the thread.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Well I was making that a lot more complicated than it needed to be. Armed with my new knowledge of actual correct cache and core voltage, I redid my 46x core 39x cache OC with 2.0 VCCIN and found next to lowest LLC to work just fine.

Then I looked up some xmp profiles for 2800mhz Hynix kits and set SA/IO voltages to the highest I was comfortable with: vSA +.385 IOA +.246 IOD +.296

Verified stability at 46/39 and it was off to the races. Turns out I'd been overvolting the holy hell out of my RAM. The +400mhz on the cache only ended up needing another +.01v on vDIMM and 2 steps up on LLC to make it happy.

1 hour HCi stable; good enough for me. Finally. Now final voltage reductions can begin.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

During this process, I discovered a bit of magic to rapidly ferret out unstable settings: The more stable the setup, the more RAM windows will allow you to allocate to a single instance of HCi. In my case, if I couldn't get at least 3000mB per thread, I won't even bother running the test.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> ...
> 
> I have an important matter I'd like to clarify with overclocked RAM: when overclocking the RAM, and let's assume it is not 100% stable, what is the worst thing that can happen? I mean, will you just get an unexpected, random, BSOD or the system might keep running without any obvious problems but the programs you are running will give you wrong results? For example, is it possible that an overcloked RAM is not giving any BSODs or other problems but when performing heavy calculations in huge Excel sheets, to get wrong results? Is something like this possible? Note please, that I am asking JUST out of curiosity, my RAM o/c is, indeed, tested and stable!
> 
> ...


Hey guys, I'd like to have your opinion on this, please!









One might argue that it is obvious since the various [RAM] stress tests will BSOD but I am asking if it is possible that the system will keep appearing functioning normally while you'll get wrong results when running software, like Excel or MathLab. The only similar thing I've read about is that serious corruption might occur when you are installing an OS, like Windows, on overclocked unstable / not fully stable RAM, but this does not interest me at all because I am ALWAYS clean installing my Operating System(s) under Optimized Defaults (after clearing CMOS).

Thank you.


----------



## boxman222

A bit of a dumb question here...
Is there any risks involved besides potential stability issues when it comes to undervolting ram??
I got a set of 16gigs in DC system that according to specs requires 1.65v when using XMP profile and I am currently running it at about 1.55v with no stability issues at all.
The reason I want to underclock it is because I fear that the cpu/imc will degrade more quickly with 1.65v.

The reason I am even asking is because a guy I know claims that undervolting the ram can actually kill it, which is something I personally don't see being the case. I would think undervolting it would more like increase lifespan?


----------



## aerotracks

Undervolting doesn't increase life span, it's just another unnecessary point of failure. It doesn't kill anything either, so do whatever makes you happy


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Is there a general best practice for finding minimum stable tertiary voltages?

vSA/a/d same amount same time? Just a/d at the same time, then sa? All of this tweaking and I haven't been able to decipher a clear link between the 3 when it comes to stability.


----------



## JackCY

No one has because it's quite pointless to bother with them. I've dropped mine from AUTO which set them +.3 +.2 +.15 or some such and dropped them to +.15 +.1 +.1
Watching how does the memory train in UEFI and for any quirks. Ran memtest and other x264, aida for lulz, no difference. When I would not add any offset the RAM would train at some higher values, but these are some I don't even know which







for 2.4GHz RAM I find the new offsets sufficient, no need to torture it with the high auto values forever.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

OK, thanks. I'm just trying to do the same: Relieve it of some of the excessively high values I've currently got them set to.

I'll work on tuning core down first I s'pose.


----------



## Nark96

so I was bored and decided to see how low I could get the voltage @ 4.6Ghz on my 4790K... so far I've managed 1.245v (stable) which isn't bad I don't think









Might keep it @ these settings since it's getting pretty hot, even here in the UK lol.. I'll save this in my bios as a spring/summer overclock, and save my previous settings as a autumn/winter overclock


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> so I was bored and decided to see how low I could get the voltage @ 4.6Ghz on my 4790K... so far I've managed 1.245v (stable) which isn't bad I don't think


Is that VID or core?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Is that VID or core?


Core voltage


----------



## GeneO

Then that is pretty good.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I turn the AC off for the night so there is no power going to the PSU at all, same as flipping the switch back on the PSU. I've tortured it enough with OC and on/offs before, no issues on mine.
> 
> Mine is one of the first I believe, I've had 4790 for less than 2 weeks and then got 4690K instead as it was just released.
> Board bought 24.6.2014 with 3 year warranty. It's fairly "old" computer age wise.
> 
> I don't think the part is replaceable yourself as you won't be able to find a replacement in electronics shop. To me it looks like a small power transistor, mosfet, who knows. I don't know what it is for, doesn't seem like something critical.
> 
> It's more like 1 guy writes on reddit asking about resolving his faulty board, then another has a similar issues and suddenly everyone is flipping out to not buy the board lol
> It's too damn easy for search engines to index reddit compared to forums, there are plenty of issues with any board on the forums for those brands or here on OCN, toms hardware is riddled with it too.
> 
> For me I can say the board is OK. And I will say that any of the big brands mid range or higher boards are OK too. All it is down to for most people is colors and features and personal preferences for UEFI and software/bloatware. If you look at reviews and tests the boards are all the same performance wise as the performance is set by the Intel made parts CPU and chipset, there are no magic tricks to make a board faster.


Thanks again for info. I ended up buying the Extreme4 from a fellow Overclock member. Same guy I got my delidded 4790k and 4tb green drive from. It will ruin my color scheme but I couldn't pass it up at the price and knowing it comes from a reputable person who has already tested it. He confirmed as have you that the power problem is an old issue and that he never experienced any problems with the one he has. So I am confident that the motherboard will work well. Kinda sad I never got the Asus to work as I really liked the board but I feel a lot better knowing the motherboard I am getting will work. Thanks again for all your information you really helped me decide and I am happy with the choice as of right now anyways lol.


----------



## OrSpeeder

Bought a 4690K









No OC aim so far, just replaced cooler, amazing results, almost boring (ie: the heaviest benches I could find barely tickled the temperature).

Now need PSU... running OCCT PSU test actually "worked", after 5 minutes my fps dropped from 530 to 200, and after I shut it off in panic, I noticed the 12v PSU input was 10v... so PSU test works! PSU sadly, doesn't.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrSpeeder*
> 
> Bought a 4690K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No OC aim so far, just replaced cooler, amazing results, almost boring (ie: the heaviest benches I could find barely tickled the temperature).
> 
> Now need PSU... running OCCT PSU test actually "worked", after 5 minutes my fps dropped from 530 to 200, and after I shut it off in panic, I noticed the 12v PSU input was 10v... so PSU test works! PSU sadly, doesn't.


Good lord, how awful is your psu that it dropped down a whole 2v, thats 2000mv thats INSANE. I mean provided the test was even accurate haha, id test with a DMM.


----------



## OrSpeeder

It is a PSU designed for Pentium 4, back then it was very beefy and expensive.

It supports 24pin ATX, but not 8pin EPS12V, instead it has the "pentium 4 connector", that is 4 pin 12V

It is from the era where Intel was demanding people make multi-rail 12V, so it has 2 12V rails.

Also, it is a 500W PSU, but this was before everyone concluded that 3v and 5v was uninportant, so it has about 400W for 12V and 100W for the rest, with no "crossload" capabilities.

So, when running OCCT PSU test, the PSU doesn't like it









But it is not a bad PSU, it lasted so far (thus it had good caps when it shipped...), and came with a feature that most PSUs today consider "premium": a silent 140mm fan, with a wire-based fan grill (instead of those punched sheet metal ones that make the hell of a noise).

But BECAUSE all those pecularities that I am abusing it and seeing what happen.


----------



## dmfree88

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-oem-manufacturer,2913.html

For PSU I try to focus on things created by Seasonic or Superflower. Most other brands dont make their own PSU and buy from other manufacturers. If you are considering a new PSU would recommend checking origin manufacturer before purchase. Good PSU for fairly cheap is Rosewill Capstone (superflower origin) that is gold rated and tested to be very good performance across the board.


----------



## JackCY

Get a SF Leadex based PSU or Corsair RMx. Personally I think Seasonics are a hype and more suited for servers than quiet home computing, whine and loud fans, no thanks, haven't seen them compete with the offers of the first two in two years, good PSUs yes but not on par with the best for home use and IMHO are dated a LOT.


----------



## Nark96

EVGA power supplies are really good too


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> EVGA power supplies are really good too


The SF Leadex based are, so are some of the Seasonic based.


----------



## dmfree88

Does EVGA still offer 10 year warranties on PSU? I haven't bought one in years. I got a good deal on 2 bronze 650watt seasonic PSU and they have been silent and working well for over 5 years in now 4 different rigs. Never had any fan issues.

Superflower seems to be the better quality in my opinion after researching multiple PSU reviews and the components within. I have not had experience with many really but reviews point to Superflower. Seasonic does have some poor performers so you do have to be careful but they are good warranty and quality products as far as I have seen.

I havent been looking in years but about 3 years ago I spoke with some PSU Guru guy here on OCN and he strongly suggested the Rosewill capstone. The reviews put it near platinum with outstanding voltage regulation and if you catch it on sale on Newegg you really can't beat the price especially for the quality. As of about 3 years ago it was the best bang for buck. I am sure there are newer ones that have taken its place. If I have an itching I may upgrade soon to increase to a better rated PSU on my main rig and give my old rig a boost so if anyone knows of the best bang for buck PSU nowadays let me know


----------



## bluej511

The new rmi/rmx from corsair is amazing. Seasonic,evga,superflower are some of the ones id stick with. Even the new corsairs are 10 years although after capacitor aging depending on load i wouldnt keep em more then 5 they start becoming inefficient after a while


----------



## JackCY

Corsair RMx/i, EVGA/SF Leadex G2/P2/T2/GL/GX, EVGA/Seasonic some but I think Seasonic days are over for now until they come up with a decent performing quiet unit that doesn't cost you a kidney.

I think Rosewill is dead too now, it used sell older SF PSUs the green or something I think. Dunno if their current line up has something comparable to the first two options.
The reason there are many mediocre PSUs that are even more expensive than the best PSUs is that people will buy anything you sell them, they can't make heads or tails from PSUs especially from their marketing information, gotta read very specific reviews with technical info to see the differences.


----------



## OrSpeeder

I will probably buy a RM750 (not RMx/i) for half of the store price from a PSU testing guy.

If that deal doesn't close, then I will have to save lots of money to buy a RMx.

The only EVGA stuff on my country are Bronze :/ or that weird G models that don't support Haswell.

Other brands I didn't see a single one, it is Corsair, EVGA or generic stuff, and even Corsair it is hard (most stores I visited only had CX500, and AX1200i and AX1500i 

a few online stores have RM750 for sale)


----------



## JackCY

Weird G models? Get a G2 they do support everything.
RM is the older not so good series, it has it's issues but if you don't expect miracles it should work.
The RMx/i is really good though along with the EVGA G2... = SF Leadex Gold... the GL/GX are newer EVGA probably not sold yet just a variation.

There are other brands that may have decent PSUs but one has to see what is available at your location and choose from that.
Those RM750s are gonna be older, I don't think they sell them anymore, it must be old stock on discount to get rid of it.


----------



## OrSpeeder

The G2 is not available. Only some old Gs.

As for RM stock, seemly stores have a incredible stock of these, so instead of discounting they are selling at their original price, and not buying new PSUs at all. a new RM750 costs 291 USD. The guy that offered to sell me his tested RM750 wants 145 USD.

EVGA 850B costs about 270 USD (it is what I saw in stock today).

There is some "Sentey" stuff for sale, one store I visited physically, a salesman tried to push it on me, saying it is famous... Ever heard of it?


----------



## bluej511

The RM isnt bad but the new rmi and rmx are far better and thats def what i would get. And theyre quite affordable in a 750w option.


----------



## OrSpeeder

the RM750x is 285 USD

The RM1000x (that I think got 10/10 on JhonnyGURU?) is 310 USD.

When they are in stock... they aren't easy to find :/


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrSpeeder*
> 
> the RM750x is 285 USD
> 
> The RM1000x (that I think got 10/10 on JhonnyGURU?) is 310 USD.
> 
> When they are in stock... they aren't easy to find :/


Its worth the wait, if you can get the i instead of the x its much better. 1000w is only good if you got sli or a single r9 390/390x and a beefy cpu.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrSpeeder*
> 
> The G2 is not available. Only some old Gs.
> 
> As for RM stock, seemly stores have a incredible stock of these, so instead of discounting they are selling at their original price, and not buying new PSUs at all. a new RM750 costs 291 USD. The guy that offered to sell me his tested RM750 wants 145 USD.
> 
> EVGA 850B costs about 270 USD (it is what I saw in stock today).
> 
> There is some "Sentey" stuff for sale, one store I visited physically, a salesman tried to push it on me, saying it is famous... Ever heard of it?


WTH, you need to find a shop that isn't ripping you off, RM550x-RM750x cost about $120 in US newegg and surprisingly the same in EU with all the extra taxes we have here.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Shame on you Nvidia! Overpricing the GPUs when PSUs are able to be sold at the same prices as in US! Nvidia milking machine never at MSRP in EU ever.



EVGA G2 550, same or cheaper than RMx.

I can't see where you are from but the prices you list seem to be 200%+ overpriced, no joke.
There is a PSU recommendation thread for PSUs, I'm sure people can work something out there.


----------



## OrSpeeder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Its worth the wait, if you can get the i instead of the x its much better. 1000w is only good if you got sli or a single r9 390/390x and a beefy cpu.


Why the "i" is much better? Isn't the difference only that Corsair Link crap?

As for 1000w vs 750w, the 1000w RMx has actually platinum-level efficiency (despite being certified for Gold only), and I do plan in slapping a bunch of AMD GPUs later. (alongside with the bunch of HDDs and fans I already have).

Now for people wondering *** is wrong with my prices: I am from Brazil. And here it is shame on AMD, that don't attempt to sell anything properly, to get a 380X I had to ask someoen to smuggle one in for me, here the 380 (non-X) is available, but only for the same price as a 970... it is obvious that 970 vs 380 who wins (and this repeats in all price levels, I am yet to meet a single person here that owns an AMD GPU... and the 380X I bought is the first AMD GPU I own... don't even used it to game yet).


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrSpeeder*
> 
> Why the "i" is much better? Isn't the difference only that Corsair Link crap?
> 
> As for 1000w vs 750w, the 1000w RMx has actually platinum-level efficiency (despite being certified for Gold only), and I do plan in slapping a bunch of AMD GPUs later. (alongside with the bunch of HDDs and fans I already have).
> 
> Now for people wondering *** is wrong with my prices: I am from Brazil. And here it is shame on AMD, that don't attempt to sell anything properly, to get a 380X I had to ask someoen to smuggle one in for me, here the 380 (non-X) is available, but only for the same price as a 970... it is obvious that 970 vs 380 who wins (and this repeats in all price levels, I am yet to meet a single person here that owns an AMD GPU... and the 380X I bought is the first AMD GPU I own... don't even used it to game yet).


i also has a much better fan which will probably end up being way quieter.


----------



## OrSpeeder

RM1000i here seemly costs the same as AX1200i

is it still worth it?


----------



## JackCY

You should redirect here:

FAQ: Recommended Power Supplies

started on 04/29/07
•

last post 09/26/17 at 4:32am
•

6752 replies
•

554846 views

Yeah in South America no idea about shops or prices, it's always up to local companies to buy and distribute products so they get to end user. Someone has to import products in bulk and then sell it to others companies in smaller quantities and those ten to the end user. I guess your country doesn't have proper supply chains for electronics yet. Dunno how your imports work but it may just be better to shop out of country and import yourself instead even if you have to pay import duty and tax.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrSpeeder*
> 
> The G2 is not available. Only some old Gs.
> 
> As for RM stock, seemly stores have a incredible stock of these, so instead of discounting they are selling at their original price, and not buying new PSUs at all. a new RM750 costs 291 USD. The guy that offered to sell me his tested RM750 wants 145 USD.
> 
> EVGA 850B costs about 270 USD (it is what I saw in stock today).
> 
> There is some "Sentey" stuff for sale, one store I visited physically, a salesman tried to push it on me, saying it is famous... Ever heard of it?


The RM750 is $118 USD on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-RM750-Modular-Supply-Certified/dp/B00EB7UITQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1465586456&sr=8-1&keywords=rm750

Also there were some early bad reviews and a recall:

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/11/13/corsair_rm750_750w_power_supply_review/9#.V1sT_-STXmF

which they seem to have addressed since then


----------



## dmfree88

Yeah wow I tried searching Brazil and this is literally the only platinum PSU I could even find

http://www.shoptime.com.br/produto/9882342/corsair-fonte-power-supply-860w-80plus-platinum-psu-cp-9020044-na

It is amazingly expensive in Brazil. Good luck finding something man! I would highly suggest maybe buying used. Purchase off ebay or something. Not sure what the fees and import taxes would be but I would imagine you could get a gold rated PSU for about $90 USD here even with $200 taxes/shipping your still saving money.

Strongly considering starting a electronics store in Brazil


----------



## OrSpeeder

Couldn't resist and wait for a PSU, and went into XTU, and started to set all cores to same multiplier, set cache to cores multiplier, and bench and submit









Could get up to 42x (with 100blck).

Crashed midway through 43x.

I didn't had touched any other settings at all... now I wonder what I should do.


----------



## JackCY

47-47-46-46x 1-2-3-4 core, couldn't resist.
48-47-46-46x won't pass x264 1 thread with affinity on core #2, Cinebech R15 was nice on 4.8GHz single thread.
Otherwise adaptive voltage works like a charm for per core ratio setup.


----------



## OrSpeeder

Increased adaptative voltage offset a little bit, and tried 44x

For some reason (I have no idea what happened) it hit 45.5 while running XTU.

http://hwbot.org/submission/3237291_orspeeder_xtu_core_i5_4690k_1046_marks


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 47-47-46-46x 1-2-3-4 core, couldn't resist.
> 48-47-46-46x won't pass x264 1 thread with affinity on core #2, Cinebech R15 was nice on 4.8GHz single thread.
> Otherwise adaptive voltage works like a charm for per core ratio setup.


I just set all of mine to 48 and it worked awesome lol. I run it at 45 for now, might leave it to 48 im loving the temps at 45 though.


----------



## JackCY

What's your lowest x264 stable voltage for 45?
Mine won't really cooperate even with 47 on all four. Not without a delid at least.

Yeah the power/temps goes to hell fast for me as well after 45x.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> What's your lowest x264 stable voltage for 45?
> Mine won't really cooperate even with 47 on all four. Not without a delid at least.
> 
> Yeah the power/temps goes to hell fast for me as well after 45x.


45 i started off low, began with auto and that was a nightmare didnt work, tried at 1.15 then 1.16 neither made it past the intel stress test very long. Set it at 1.20 and its been stable for a couple weeks now.

I dont see a point in testing for hrs and hrs as it SEVERELY shortens the lifespan of the chip. It would be like gaming for 8hrs with a game that uses all 4 cores at 100%. No thanks lol.

But it is totally stable, hasn't crashed even while gaming all day, hasn't restarted or BSODs and no WHEA so seems pretty good. I had it at 1.3 for 4.8v and only tested that for 30mins with no crashes or WHEA either. Temps for 1.2 stayed under 50°C (its warmer now and rainbow six siege seems to be very cpu heavy so good work out) and 1.3 stayed under 60°C so not a temp issue.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> 45 i started off low, began with auto and that was a nightmare didnt work, tried at 1.15 then 1.16 neither made it past the intel stress test very long. Set it at 1.20 and its been stable for a couple weeks now.
> 
> I dont see a point in testing for hrs and hrs as it SEVERELY shortens the lifespan of the chip. It would be like gaming for 8hrs with a game that uses all 4 cores at 100%. No thanks lol.
> 
> But it is totally stable, hasn't crashed even while gaming all day, hasn't restarted or BSODs and no WHEA so seems pretty good. I had it at 1.3 for 4.8v and only tested that for 30mins with no crashes or WHEA either. Temps for 1.2 stayed under 50°C (its warmer now and rainbow six siege seems to be very cpu heavy so good work out) and 1.3 stayed under 60°C so not a temp issue.


Testing for 8 hours on a stress test is more of a personal preference type of this. I never do it on my CPUs and I don't run into weird crashing / freezing issues as I just add a few notches of CPU voltage incrementally up in case there is. If instability shows I just increase voltage again.

Do WHEA's actually appear on haswell / haswell-refresh CPUs or is that only limited to Ivy-bridge and older?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Testing for 8 hours on a stress test is more of a personal preference type of this. I never do it on my CPUs and I don't run into weird crashing / freezing issues as I just add a few notches of CPU voltage incrementally up in case there is. If instability shows I just increase voltage again.
> 
> Do WHEA's actually appear on haswell / haswell-refresh CPUs or is that only limited to Ivy-bridge and older?


Its windows related id imagine it would show up in haswell as well right (see what i did there haha)

I know even hwinfo shows em under the sensors so who knows. For me it was BSODs when stress testing after 5mins, then again after 15mins then pc would restart by itself after a couple hrs. I changed it from override to adaptive and set it to 1.200 vcore (checked with my dmm while testing of course) and its been absolutely rock stable since then.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Testing for 8 hours on a stress test is more of a personal preference type of this. I never do it on my CPUs and I don't run into weird crashing / freezing issues as I just add a few notches of CPU voltage incrementally up in case there is. If instability shows I just increase voltage again.
> 
> Do WHEA's actually appear on haswell / haswell-refresh CPUs or is that only limited to Ivy-bridge and older?


WHEA's are still here. Its hard to be absolutely sure what it indicates being unstable, but I usually get WHEA bsods when im tweaking my ram or cpu cache frequency / voltages.


----------



## LostParticle

@aerotracks, hey







, have you ever used both of these [on your ASRock Z97 OC Formula]?



If I will connect and use both of them, will it help me on my processor and RAM overclock?
Is there any danger or disadvantage in using both of them?

Thanks


----------



## JackCY

Always connect all power connectors unless mobo manual says otherwise.

---

Mine doesn't scale well, 1.23V for 4.5GHz stable x264 and 2 year use almost. 4.6GHz is like 1.3V and 4.7GHz won't pass x264 even on like 1.38V. But go figure the cores can do 1-2 at 4.7GHz at 1.3V or close to it. Could be the heat that builds inside the CPU when all 4 cores run high.
I wonder how long will it take to Intel to finally offer a true per core OC.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> @aerotracks, hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , have you ever used both of these [on your ASRock Z97 OC Formula]?
> 
> 
> 
> If I will connect and use both of them, will it help me on my processor and RAM overclock?
> Is there any danger or disadvantage in using both of them?
> 
> Thanks


I suppose I should Google first...
Quote:


> The 12-phase power delivery uses two yellow heatsinks joined by a heatpipe, and the CPU has two 8-pin EPS 12V connectors to supply power. Only one needs to be used for even the heaviest overclocks for 24/7 operation - all our results in this review were taken with one 8-pin installed. ASRock places two purely for the super extreme overclockers using liquid nitrogen.
> 
> *SOURCE*


...however, @aerotracks, I'd still appreciate your opinion, especially on the "is there any danger...?" part!

Thank you.


----------



## dmfree88

I would suppose you likely would get more stability out of it but I think it is just a secondary draw for more power. I see no reason to not hook it up if you have the available plug.

I finally am running my new rig today. So far no issues. Ran some maya rendering without problems and played CS:GO and The Long Dark without issues this time around. This is literally the first time this GPU has ever reached 100% usage since I have owned it (3ish years bottlenecked by old cpu) and it had no problem running XMP profile on the ram (2400). I am much happier with how thick the PCB is on the ASRock Extreme4 it seems much sturdier then the Asus Pro Gamer. The mosfet heatsinks are also much beefier on the Extreme4. The bios is not as good and definitely not nearly as good of software but it seems to be better quality hardware which is more important. My color scheme is shot but what the hell it runs good. Will post later when I finally try out some Overclocking.


----------



## aerotracks

No disadvantage using both, but no advantage either


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> No disadvantage using both, but no advantage either


All right then, next time I will open up my chassis to clean it I will give it a try! Also, thank you @dmfree88 and @JackCY

*OFF TOPIC*
Hey guys, I have opened *this thread asking about something*, if anyone can advise, please do, thanks a lot


----------



## benjamen50

Doubt there'll be any harm of disadvantages of plugging both the 8-pin CPU power connectors in. In fact if I was you I couldn't help myself and plug them in like plugging the extra GPU power connector on the motherboard even though I don't do quad-SLI or quad-crossfire. Though I do use dual-SLI.


----------



## benjamen50

Should be no harm or disadvantages in doing so. In fact I would do it if I had a motherboard like that because I can't help myself. Similar to plugging in the GPU auxiliary power for quad-crossfirex & quad-SLI setup for motherboard.


----------



## LostParticle

Yeah, I will try it as soon as possible, out of curiosity only. I will re-test some of my o/c profiles









Actually, the reason I asked about this was something I read in the X99 VRM Discussion Thread about the OC socket and that it helps on RAM and chip OC (see post #85) but I did not mention it because I am on Z97 with a DC and I don't know if it is at all related... Anyway, no harm in trying, especially since there's no hazard [as it seems].

Thank you.


----------



## bluej511

Just make sure youre using an actual eps12v cable because an 8pin gpu plug wont have the same layout. Idk of too many psus that come with TWO eps plugs but worth a shot haha.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Just make sure youre using an actual eps12v cable because an 8pin gpu plug wont have the same layout. Idk of too many psus that come with TWO eps plugs but worth a shot haha.


Yes, of course. I think I am covered. I am currenty using my *EVGA SuperNOVA 750 G2* and, as can be seen, it comes with 2 x 8pin (4+4) EPS (CPU) connectors. Its box is not comfortably accessible right now - it's in the attic - but I am sure there is a second cable labeled "CPU", there.

Thank you.


----------



## JackCY

Ah ok, I don't know the specific of that board I would say it is for you to use both connectors when you want to reduce the strain on the connectors and cables when doing high OC with high power draw. Just like many ASRock boards have the GPU molex that you should use with 3-4 GPUs to reduce the load on the 24pin. You don't need to plug these extra connectors unless you are going overboard and need that extra power and reduce the strain on other sections of your setup.


----------



## LostParticle

Just for your information, people, I have connected that second 8pin (4+4) EPS (CPU) connector and so far I have not observed any difference in HWiNFO64, my permanent monitoring tool, or in the overclocking attempt at 4.9 GHz, that I have tried. Of course, it's too early but, as already suggested, I am not expecting any change.

I managed to establish my per-core, this is what I will be using from now on:

x 50 x 50 x 49 x 48, Cache x 44
VCore: Adaptive 1.4V in the BIOS
Cache Voltage: Adaptive 1.2V in the BIOS
CPU Input Voltage = 1.7V
LLC Level 5

For 4.8 GHz on all four cores my chip requires 1.376 MAX Vcore under the x264 Stability Test v2.06. This exact same value is the MAXIMUM Core voltage my chip reaches [when all 4 cores are active] on this per-core OC. I love how ASRock implements Adaptive, I do not need to set any kind of Adaptive negative offsets! It lowers to the appropriate value on its own.

Here is a snapshot of my system with forty-five tabs open in my browser, Windows Defender fully scanning and Outlook 2016, all running at the same time, taken a few minutes ago.



I do not do "hard stuff" with my system. The absolute maximum VCore I am expecting to see under these settings is 1.440V, which will be just a spike. Perhaps it will only rise up to 1.424V. Fine by me. I didn't have time to game yet but I'll monitor this OC profile and I am (99%) sure everything will go fine.









Thank you.


----------



## JackCY

On my ASRock board I set Adaptive for per core OC and the voltage set is the voltage used for the 1 core turbo option in other words the highest allowed frequency, the lower frequencies have lower voltages because adaptive automatically lowers it as a lower frequency is used. I think that is normal, dunno why other boards wouldn't have it. I could leave offsets on Auto = 0 but even ASRocks OC profiles use 0.001 to disable it so I set offsets to 0.001V just to be sure. Why would you need to use some negative offsets on other boards? For me offset is an offset and is used with max voltage or all the time, dunno since one can't really see the voltages in intermediate states.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> On my ASRock board I set Adaptive for per core OC and the voltage set is the voltage used for the 1 core turbo option in other words the highest allowed frequency, the lower frequencies have lower voltages because adaptive automatically lowers it as a lower frequency is used. I think that is normal, dunno why other boards wouldn't have it. I could leave offsets on Auto = 0 but even ASRocks OC profiles use 0.001 to disable it so I set offsets to 0.001V just to be sure. Why would you need to use some negative offsets on other boards? For me offset is an offset and is used with max voltage or all the time, dunno since one can't really see the voltages in intermediate states.


My first Z97 motherboard, ever, was the ASRock Z97 Extreme 6. That was back in October 2014 when I got my first Intel processor, ever. It was a really nice board and I liked it but something happened with its USB ports and I RMA-ed it. On that motherboard I remember having to set a negative Adaptive offset, only on per-core OCs, to reach the appropriate VCore, on all four active cores, under stress testing.

Example:
My first i7-4790K could do 4.7 GHz. It could not reach 4.8 no-matter-what! For 4.7 GHz it required 1.360V
So I set a per-core OC of x48 x48 x47 x47. Adaptive VCore = 1.4V in the BIOS. I run the x264 and the result is x47 and 1.420V. Then I set Adaptive VCore = 1.4V and Adaptive Offset = -0.06V. So it went just up to the required 1.360V under stressing (on all 4 cores). Long time has passed and I do not recall the exact values but the idea is accurate.

With my OC Formula and the latest BIOS I do not have to set any Adaptive negative offsets. I just set the Adaptive voltage for both VCore and Cache V and the chip-motherboard cooperate and use what they require


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Huge shoutout to @aerotracks. 1.95 VCCIN + altering LLC to stabilize 1.30+ vcore has me chasing stability at 20mv lower than ever.

I did some quick and sloppy optimizing of sa and io volts yesterday which allowed me to get hci memtest stability vcore down low enough to give it a shot.

Might be a false or non-causative correlation, but my IMC seems to like IOD .02 higher than IOA and IOA .02 higher than vSA.


----------



## JackCY

1600 MHz HD4600, can do 1650 MHz but the voltages are not worth it, 1700 MHz would be way high volts. Tired of waiting for GPU being processed in RMA.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> With my OC Formula and the *latest BIOS* I do not have to set any Adaptive negative offsets. I just set the Adaptive voltage for both VCore and Cache V and the chip-motherboard cooperate and use what they require


Hello LostParticle! I own ASRock Z97 OC Formula and i've tried all BIOSes versions with same HW and i've found that the 1.10 is by far the best because i've reached Prime 95 stable OC with a 4770K @ 4.7 Ghz @ 1.21V with 32GB of G.Skill 2666 C12 that was attempted without success on all other versions of BIOSes with same settings used with 1.10.

The 1.10 version has only a little "drawback" and it is that to boot the MoBo and enter the BIOS you need the second EPS 8 Pin plugged (is checked by BIOS code infact if you didn't have it plugged a screen recommend it and didn't let access BIOS) but i've read that you have provided.









Oh...i can confirm that plugging the second EPS didn't damage anything but for my level of OCing didn't give some enhance on stability, it is useful when using this lovin' MoBo with LN2 sessions when drawing much moooore power...









Cheers,

KK


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> Hello LostParticle! I own ASRock Z97 OC Formula and i've tried all BIOSes versions with same HW and i've found that the 1.10 is by far the best because i've reached Prime 95 stable OC with a 4770K @ 4.7 Ghz @ 1.21V with 32GB of G.Skill 2666 C12 that was attempted without success on all other versions of BIOSes with same settings used with 1.10.
> 
> The 1.10 version has only a little "drawback" and it is that to boot the MoBo and enter the BIOS you need the second EPS 8 Pin plugged (is checked by BIOS code infact if you didn't have it plugged a screen recommend it and didn't let access BIOS) but i've read that you have provided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...i can confirm that plugging the second EPS didn't damage anything but for my level of OCing didn't give some enhance on stability, it is useful when using this lovin' MoBo with LN2 sessions when drawing much moooore power...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> KK


Hi there, thanks for your contribution!

I have never tried the P1.10 BIOS because I have purchased my OC Formula later in time than when it came out, but most importantly because I have the habit of always updating to the "latest and the greatest", fully aware being that this is NOT the case all the time... I am going to try it though, perhaps even today IF I will find some time, because another member from here, @aerotracks, has been always posting amazing results with the 1.10 BIOS! I completely realize, of course, that he has unbelievably good chip(s) but I will give it a try, anyway.

I'm gonna post a screenshot *from the official site* just to show the difference between the "first release P1.10 BIOS" and what came out afterwards:



The 1.30 BIOS seems to add more functionality and perhaps stability. Have you ever tried that one?

What I have observed very recently, like a couple of days ago, with my chip is that I cannot reach 4.9 GHz on all four cores anymore... (overcame it with my "x50 per-core"). I have also observed that my 4.8 GHz now requires around 1.340V in the BIOS, whereas I already had an "4.8_Stable" OC profile, saved in my BIOS, with VCore = 1.290V...! These profiles were tested and established under (much) lower ambient (room) temperatures. Now my 4.8 requires much more and I cannot reach 4.9 (it used to require 1.390V, in the BIOS). I do not know if this is chip settling in or chip degradation... Besides stress testing with the x264 v. 2.06, mostly 5 and recently 10 loops, and running Prime95 for less than 10 minutes a couple of times to test my cooling, I have NEVER - EVER stressed my computer with anything else! My daily usage consists mostly of browsing, checking and replying to my e-mails, Skype-ing with a couple of friends, watching movies and TV series, listening to Music and, rarely, playing a couple of "medium requirements" PC games.

Anyway... I will save my current BIOS settings for all my OC profiles, flash 1.10 and reset. The only (bit of a) PITA will be my RAM testing. I want to pass over 1000% in HCI MemTest.

Thank you


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hi there, thanks for your contribution!
> 
> I have never tried the P1.10 BIOS because I have purchased my OC Formula later in time than when it came out, but most importantly because I have the habit of always updating to the "latest and the greatest", fully aware being that this is NOT the case all the time... I am going to try it though, perhaps even today IF I will find some time, because another member from here, @aerotracks, has been always posting amazing results with the 1.10 BIOS! I completely realize, of course, that he has unbelievably good chip(s) but I will give it a try, anyway.
> 
> I'm gonna post a screenshot *from the official site* just to show the difference between the "first release P1.10 BIOS" and what came out afterwards:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1.30 BIOS seems to add more functionality and perhaps stability. Have you ever tried that one?
> 
> What I have observed very recently, like a couple of days ago, with my chip is that I cannot reach 4.9 GHz on all four cores anymore... (overcame it with my "x50 per-core"). I have also observed that my 4.8 GHz now requires around 1.340V in the BIOS, whereas I already had an "4.8_Stable" OC profile, saved in my BIOS, with VCore = 1.290V...! These profiles were tested and established under (much) lower ambient (room) temperatures. Now my 4.8 requires much more and I cannot reach 4.9 (it used to require 1.390V, in the BIOS). I do not know if this is chip settling in or chip degradation... Besides stress testing with the x264 v. 2.06, mostly 5 and recently 10 loops, and running Prime95 for less than 10 minutes a couple of times to test my cooling, I have NEVER - EVER stressed my computer with anything else! My daily usage consists mostly of browsing, checking and replying to my e-mails, Skype-ing with a couple of friends, watching movies and TV series, listening to Music and, rarely, playing a couple of "medium requirements" PC games.
> 
> Anyway... I will save my current BIOS settings for all my OC profiles, flash 1.10 and reset. The only (bit of a) PITA will be my RAM testing. I want to pass over 1000% in HCI MemTest.
> 
> Thank you


Hello LostParticle!









This was my start point for testing BIOSes versions and it's with Rev. 1.10:



In this configuration i have 16GB of Corsair Vengeance 1866 Mhz but after i bought 32GB of G.Skill Trident X 2666 Mhz C12 (2 kits of F3-2666C12D-16GTXD - http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-2666c12d-16gtxd) i've tested the HW reaching Prime 95 V.27.9 (AVX1) stability @ 4.7 Ghz with 1,21V VCore.

After this test session i've flashed every single revision of BIOS and tested HW with same OC parameters but with other versions of BIOSes (1.30 and 1.80) more VCore, and digital and analog I/O, VTT ecc ecc were needed to maintain stability.

Aware of the Revision 1.10 choice i've optimized it with some mods using U.B.U. (UEFI BIOS Updater : http://www.win-raid.com/t154f16-Tool-Guide-News-quot-UEFI-BIOS-Updater-quot-UBU.html) to test CPU micro-codes (from 19 to 1F) and Intel OROMs (from V.13.1.0.2126 to V.14.8.2.2397) and i've found that CPU micro-code Rev. 19 is still the best and strongest for OC and the most performant Intel OROM for Z97 Platform are the V.13.5.0.2164 associated to Intel Rapid Storage Technology V.13.2.4.1000 WHQL drivers.

These are my 2 cents for ASRock Z97 OC Formula owners...









Have a nice day,

KK

P.S.: take screenshots of settings because changing BIOSes revisions didn't allow the use of BIOS saved profiles.


----------



## JackCY

Are you sure the live voltages are the same across different UEFI versions? Because what you set in UEFI is not the live voltage and they may have fixed some inconsistency between what you set and the live/real voltage. So if you set the same value in UEFI it may not be using the same voltage as before with thenew version.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Are you sure the live voltages are the same across different UEFI versions? Because what you set in UEFI is not the live voltage and they may have fixed some inconsistency between what you set and the live/real voltage. So if you set the same value in UEFI it may not be using the same voltage as before with thenew version.


What you set your voltage too no matter what setting you have it set to either adaptive or override should be the voltage that the core is going to use. All programs report it differently, for example mine is set to 1.200 exactly, BIOS shows 1.18 or a variation of that, intel utility shows 1.189, cpuz shows 1.2000 exactly and hwinfo shows 1.189 varies across all 4 cores.

My dmm however shows exactly 1.200 going down to 1.96 during intel stress test.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> My dmm however shows exactly 1.200 going down to 1.96 during intel stress test.


You need new DMM







.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Are you sure the live voltages are the same across different UEFI versions? Because what you set in UEFI is not the live voltage and they may have fixed some inconsistency between what you set and the live/real voltage. So if you set the same value in UEFI it may not be using the same voltage as before with thenew version.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> What you set your voltage too no matter what setting you have it set to either adaptive or override should be the voltage that the core is going to use. All programs report it differently, for example mine is set to 1.200 exactly, BIOS shows 1.18 or a variation of that, intel utility shows 1.189, cpuz shows 1.2000 exactly and hwinfo shows 1.189 varies across all 4 cores.
> 
> My dmm however shows exactly 1.200 going down to 1.96 during intel stress test.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You need new DMM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


My OC is in fixed mode with voltage applied in ovverride mode and i'm sure the VID applied is 1,21V that produce a 1,23V VCore that is confirmed by a DMM.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You need new DMM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Um NO. Its a Fluke one of the best in the business. If i set it to 1.200 and my dmm shows 1.200 pinned onto the mobo why would i need a new dmm lol. Its exactly what i set it too and cpuz shows exactly the same as well.

Again this is VCORE not VCCIN, my RAM also shows 1.5v on the DMM and 1.488 on the BIOS. So no i dont need a new dmm lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> My OC is in fixed mode with voltage applied in ovverride mode and i'm sure the VID applied is 1,21V that produce a 1,23V VCore that is confirmed by a DMM.


Fixed mode will keep the voltage the same even when you idle unless your cores don't clock and you use full power at all times for no reason haha.

This is from Martin who wrote HWinfo.

"The fundamental difference is that:
- The VID is read directly from the CPU's particular core. It's the value the CPU requests depending on its current state and the value it 'thinks' it gets. However in reality, it might get a different voltage - the exact value depends on mainboard's voltage regulator circuitry and particular settings.

- The Vcore on the other hand is a MEASURED value by a dedicated sensor. So this should be the true voltage supplied to the CPU. Reporting correct Vcore voltage might require special adjustment in HWiNFO for each mainboard model (HWiNFO has this for most of them including yours)."

It would be very odd to have your vcore be higher then the VID since VID id would be whats requested. Meaning your vcore is getting more then it demands?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Um NO.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> My dmm however shows exactly 1.200 *going down to 1.96 during intel stress test.*


Is not bold text an error? so I jokingly said you need new DMM, assuming you would correct the text that I quoted in post 20722.


----------



## LostParticle

Hello,

I just like to say that I have flashed the 1.10 BIOS and I am trying to stabilize at 4.8 GHz and especially at 4.9, but it is impossible to do it. 4.8 GHz requires the same amount of VCore and I'd say a bit more Cache voltage, under P1.10. For my, currently unachievable, 4.9 GHz I have tried up to 1.4V for the core and 1.250V for the cache, in the BIOS, override and adaptive modes. The x264 is crashing. For sure it is not the most appropriate period for stress testing now, ambient temps here being around 27 C and my core max temp is around 75 - 80 C during these tests, so I think I will re-flash the latest 1.80 BIOS, load my per-core OC, see post #20712, and call it a day.

The reason I "bothered" with all this, is that first of all and most importantly, overclocking is a hobby for me. I am not expecting to gain ANY significant performance from overclocking my processor, and even if I would run it at stock it would still be fast enough for me, but I like to try new things and experiment. My Home PC is just a toy for me and it is not used for any kind of serious / demanding tasks, like for my business or my studies. This is the only reason I am attempting to overclock, and this BIOS was flashed as an experiment. For other's chips it works, for mine it does not. It is the same like the latest BIOS.

Thank you, @killkernel, for your suggestions, and when it comes to modding BIOSes with U.B.U. and stuff like that, sounds nice but it is not the appropriate period for me to try such modifications now.
One last question, just out of curiosity: - What is your CPU Input voltage and LLC level?







I couldn't decipher it from your screenshot..

Good day
















PS: @JackCY, mind sharing how you test for stability on your per-core OC? Per-core is the BEST overclock a person can use! _(according to my personal & subjective opinion)_


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Is not bold text an error? so I jokingly said you need new DMM, assuming you would correct the text that I quoted in post 20722.


As in when its giving 96-98% the voltage goes down lol. Pretty sure .04mv is insignificant anyways.

The intel stress test doesnt pin it to 100% it varies between 96-98-100% load.


----------



## gupsterg

You are still not getting it







.

If 1.200V has gone down by 4mV your text would say 1.196V not 1.96V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> My dmm however shows exactly 1.200 *going down to 1.96 during intel stress test.*


Above to me reads DMM shows 1.200V but has risen to 1.96V when under stress, ie rise of 760mV.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You are still not getting it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If 1.200V has gone down by 4mV your text would say 1.196V not 1.96V.
> Above to me reads DMM shows 1.200V but has risen to 1.96V when under stress.


Oh shoot i should rep you for being an idiot omg lol. I am stupidly idiot this morning lol. I mean 1.ONE96 yea big oops.

So it goes to 1.196 not 1.96 duh lol.


----------



## gupsterg

So as you can see when you said 1.200 has gone down to 1.96V, I made joke you need new DMM as when it was reading a down volt it's showing rise







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> So as you can see when you said 1.200 has gone down to 1.96V, I made joke you need new DMM as when it was reading a down volt it's showing rise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yea thats my fault i feel super embarrassed i missed that. The only thing that dmm needs is a new amp fuse but yea thats my fault. Could you imagine having it really show 1.96v thats liquid nitrogen voltage lol.


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Again this is VCORE not VCCIN, my RAM also shows 1.5v on the DMM and 1.488 on the BIOS. So no i dont need a new dmm lol.
> 
> Fixed mode will keep the voltage the same even when you idle unless your cores don't clock and you use full power at all times for no reason haha.
> 
> This is from Martin who wrote HWinfo.
> 
> "The fundamental difference is that:
> - The VID is read directly from the CPU's particular core. It's the value the CPU requests depending on its current state and the value it 'thinks' it gets. However in reality, it might get a different voltage - the exact value depends on mainboard's voltage regulator circuitry and particular settings.
> 
> - The Vcore on the other hand is a MEASURED value by a dedicated sensor. So this should be the true voltage supplied to the CPU. Reporting correct Vcore voltage might require special adjustment in HWiNFO for each mainboard model (HWiNFO has this for most of them including yours)."
> 
> It would be very odd to have your vcore be higher then the VID since VID id would be whats requested. Meaning your vcore is getting more then it demands?


I know all these infos and this is the way i want OC my CPU, fixed mode, no C-states actived and VID applied in override mode.

If you can try with a kill-a-watt you'll se little energy savings in a year of use of a PC with the CPU OCed in adaptive mode with c-states actived against the same CPU OCed like i'm using mine, and i may guess that you'll not use an OCed PC for torrent download that is powered 24/7... Am i right?!?!









It's normal that VCore didn't correspond to VID because as defined by Martin, VID is the voltage "expected" by the CPU (Intel fix it during forging of every CPU) but VCore is the voltage "supplied" by the MoBo's and different quality and component choosed for VRM by the producer reflect VRM responsivness and voltages supplied.

A note aside...when you're checking with a DMM the point of reading of the MoBo that the producer has labeled "VCore" are you sure of reading VCore instead of VID?!?!









Cheers,

KK


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I just like to say that I have flashed the 1.10 BIOS and I am trying to stabilize at 4.8 GHz and especially at 4.9, but it is impossible to do it. 4.8 GHz requires the same amount of VCore and I'd say a bit more Cache voltage, under P1.10. For my, currently unachievable, 4.9 GHz I have tried up to 1.4V for the core and 1.250V for the cache, in the BIOS, override and adaptive modes. The x264 is crashing. For sure it is not the most appropriate period for stress testing now, ambient temps here being around 27 C and my core max temp is around 75 - 80 C during these tests, so I think I will re-flash the latest 1.80 BIOS, load my per-core OC, see post #20712, and call it a day.
> 
> The reason I "bothered" with all this, is that first of all and most importantly, overclocking is a hobby for me. I am not expecting to gain ANY significant performance from overclocking my processor, and even if I would run it at stock it would still be fast enough for me, but I like to try new things and experiment. My Home PC is just a toy for me and it is not used for any kind of serious / demanding tasks, like for my business or my studies. This is the only reason I am attempting to overclock, and this BIOS was flashed as an experiment. For other's chips it works, for mine it does not. It is the same like the latest BIOS.
> 
> Thank you, @killkernel, for your suggestions, and when it comes to modding BIOSes with U.B.U. and stuff like that, sounds nice but it is not the appropriate period for me to try such modifications now.
> One last question, just out of curiosity: - What is your CPU Input voltage and LLC level?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't decipher it from your screenshot..
> 
> Good day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: @JackCY, mind sharing how you test for stability on your per-core OC? Per-core is the BEST overclock a person can use! _(according to my personal & subjective opinion)_


Sorry to ear that revision 1.10 didn't help to gain some extra Mhz or VCore reduction LostParticle, for my configuration with 32GB of G.Skill Trident X 2666 C12 has helped because with same settings on others BIOSes revisions HW didn't pass Prime 95 torture test.

My LLC is set to 1 but as i think you know, the LLC is applied to VCCIN and not VCore but in my case a VCCIN @1,84V with a LLC1 gave me stability, i've tried higher VCCIN (up to 1,92V) with lower level of LLC but wasn't stable...for my achieved experince it seems that for multipliers around "x47/x48" the VCCIN @1,84V is the "magic number" for stability when coupled with an "aggressive" LLC, at least for my case and also for a friend of mine.









Cheers,

KK


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> Sorry to ear that revision 1.10 didn't help to gain some extra Mhz or VCore reduction LostParticle, for my configuration with 32GB of G.Skill Trident X 2666 C12 has helped because with same settings on others BIOSes revisions HW didn't pass Prime 95 torture test.
> 
> My LLC is set to 1 but as i think you know, the LLC is applied to VCCIN and not VCore but in my case a VCCIN @1,84V with a LLC1 gave me stability, i've tried higher VCCIN (up to 1,92V) with lower level of LLC but wasn't stable...for my achieved experince it seems that for multipliers around "x47/x48" the VCCIN @1,84V is the "magic number" for stability when coupled with an "aggressive" LLC, at least for my case and also for a friend of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> KK


Yes, I know that LLC levels affect Vccin only. Also, in my system, lower Vccin always results in a lower Max Core temp (under stress testing).

Well, with my chip, and I mean this 3rd i7-4790K I am currently using, I discovered that with CPU Input V = 1.55 V and LLC level 1, I can run safely at x47, x48, x49 and my per-core, as well. This was not possible with the previous two DCs I owned, so it's chip-specific. This is why I have been always using 1.55 Vccin. Lately, like a couple of weeks ago, I've reconsidered and started using 1.7V with LLC level 5, to allow some Vdroop. With my chip and BIOS P1.80, all that I just described is possible, and I have already posted screenshots in this thread, of my system completing 5 or 10 loops of the x264 v. 2.06, under these settings. This is my preferable stress test.

So, our chips are different and I am going to flash 1.80 back









Another thing perhaps worth mentioning is that I am always using Adaptive on everything and I keep as many C-States as possible, enabled (and not just Auto). During stress testing, initially, I test like this! Because I'm trying to stress my system the way I will end up using it. IF though repetitive failures will occur, I change to Override and then to disabling all C-States. Usually, it completes the test without having to change anything. Otherwise (simply) more voltage is required.

Thank you for your suggestions and your support! + REP


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> I know all these infos and this is the way i want OC my CPU, fixed mode, no C-states actived and VID applied in override mode.
> 
> If you can try with a kill-a-watt you'll se little energy savings in a year of use of a PC with the CPU OCed in adaptive mode with c-states actived against the same CPU OCed like i'm using mine, and i may guess that you'll not use an OCed PC for torrent download that is powered 24/7... Am i right?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's normal that VCore didn't correspond to VID because as defined by Martin, VID is the voltage "expected" by the CPU (Intel fix it during forging of every CPU) but VCore is the voltage "supplied" by the MoBo's and different quality and component choosed for VRM by the producer reflect VRM responsivness and voltages supplied.
> 
> A note aside...when you're checking with a DMM the point of reading of the MoBo that the producer has labeled "VCore" are you sure of reading VCore instead of VID?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> KK


Yup positive. VCORE is way more important then VID. Whatever you set it to in the mobo under core voltage should be exactly what you get. Theres going to be some variance but not much.

Also pretty sure when downloading a torrent you dont need all your cores maxed out, ive downloaded a few times and my pc is def not using 4.5ghz at all times.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> Sorry to ear that revision 1.10 didn't help to gain some extra Mhz or VCore reduction LostParticle, for my configuration with 32GB of G.Skill Trident X 2666 C12 has helped because with same settings on others BIOSes revisions HW didn't pass Prime 95 torture test.
> 
> My LLC is set to 1 but as i think you know, the LLC is applied to VCCIN and not VCore but in my case a VCCIN @1,84V with a LLC1 gave me stability, i've tried higher VCCIN (up to 1,92V) with lower level of LLC but wasn't stable...for my achieved experince it seems that for multipliers around "x47/x48" the VCCIN @1,84V is the "magic number" for stability when coupled with an "aggressive" LLC, at least for my case and also for a friend of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> KK


I think more than with a CPU changes in the UEFI it may have to be RAM timings or something, there is so much that can change between updates you would need to read some extended log of the changes which I'm not sure they provide.
I've only noticed fixed issues with newer UEFIs no changes to OCability.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Yes, I know that LLC levels affect Vccin only. Also, in my system, lower Vccin always results in a lower Max Core temp (under stress testing).
> 
> Well, with my chip, and I mean this 3rd i7-4790K I am currently using, I discovered that with CPU Input V = 1.55 V and LLC level 1, I can run safely at x47, x48, x49 and my per-core, as well. This was not possible with the previous two DCs I owned, so it's chip-specific. This is why I have been always using 1.55 Vccin. Lately, like a couple of weeks ago, I've reconsidered and started using 1.7V with LLC level 5, to allow some Vdroop. With my chip and BIOS P1.80, all that I just described is possible, and I have already posted screenshots in this thread, of my system completing 5 or 10 loops of the x264 v. 2.06, under these settings. This is my preferable stress test.
> 
> So, our chips are different and I am going to flash 1.80 back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing perhaps worth mentioning is that I am always using Adaptive on everything and I keep as many C-States as possible, enabled (and not just Auto). During stress testing, initially, I test like this! Because I'm trying to stress my system the way I will end up using it. IF though repetitive failures will occur, I change to Override and then to disabling all C-States. Usually, it completes the test without having to change anything. Otherwise (simply) more voltage is required.
> 
> Thank you for your suggestions and your support! + REP


Thanks for your REP Sir!









I know that some chips like lower VCCIN and others don't and i've tried every time that i was testing a CPU because with these silicons everything is potentially "esclusive" and related to the CPU you're handling with but in this past year I have purchased, tested and then sold about 30s CPU (3 Core i7 4770K and 27 Core i7 4790K) and i've got some experience and let me say "some statistics"...









I've "registered" similar behaviour of CPUs that came from same "batch line" e.g. :

- CPUs from "*A*" batch are tendentially forged with high VID, scales with decent VCore progression but hit walls @ x46/x47 multipliers because are rather hot even they may love lower VCCIN,

- CPUs from "*B*" batch are tendentially forged with lower VID, scales well but have some sort of "break even point" not related to multiplier/frequency wall but is the point where stop the progression between scaling multiplier/needed VCore step (tendentially 0.040V per multiplier scaling) and often these CPUs hit an higher wall and didn't like lower VCCIN,

- CPUs from "*C*" batch are rather rare and are an interesting mix of caratheristics of the previous batch because the 3 CPUs that i have tested were with a low VID, were quite hot but lesser hot than "A" batch, scaled well like "B" batch but without the "break even point" on VCore/multiplier progression...very nice batch for AIO watercooled OCed rig.









Another thing that must be considered when evaluating the possibility of testing a lower VCCIN is the base frequency multiplier infact 4770K have a stock multiplier of x35 and seems that MoBos have a much consistent effort in OCing the CPU and infact none of the 4770K that i've tested loved lower VCCIN, on the contrary a strong LLC on a high VCCIN was required for scaling frequencies.

I think that it's not wrong to say that Core i7 4790K are advantaged by the reworked FIVR and the x40 base multiplier in OCing attempts, infact on OC statistics are more 4790K to reach x50 or above multiplier and very few 4770K.

Cheers,

KK


----------



## dmfree88

Feeling like a boss. 5.0ghz at 1.4v no issues (except the peak of my cooling capabilities I reached 91c stress testing). Might be able to bring the voltage down but I see no reason to run at 5.0 for more then playing around. Probably get a solid 4.7ghz daily OC and leave it.

http://valid.x86.fr/9qmcdm

Not sure what everyone uses for stress testing but I just ran through IBT 10 times and it seems to run fine at 5.0. Feels good to break 5.0ghz stable. This was something I could never accomplish on my FX-8350 with a similar cooler.


----------



## dmfree88

1.2v at 4.8ghz ran fine for stress testing but game crashed while playing. Bumped up to 1.232v (1.62v input) and increased uncore clock to 4200 for the hell of it. Now runs stable with low sound fan profile under 70c during heavy load and no problems gaming. Probably keep it here for a daily OC. Any real benefits in graphic rendering speed or gaming FPS from increasing uncore clock further?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Feeling like a boss. 5.0ghz at 1.4v no issues (except the peak of my cooling capabilities I reached 91c stress testing).


Nice







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Any real benefits in graphic rendering speed or gaming FPS from increasing uncore clock further?


Practically none IMO, see heading *Ring Bus Doesn't Matter [Evidence]* in OP of this.


----------



## JackCY

I would say it goes like this:
#1 cores that do the hardwork
#2 memory that stores and transfers the data around, bandwidth and latency
#3 uncore/ring bus what ever the hell it is and sits around doing nothing







it is fast enough to transfer/communicate between the cores and memory and so on, there is almost no real benefit of increasing it's speed, I guess on older CPUs it was advantageous to increase this but with Haswell+ it's fast enough to not be a limit


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> ...
> 
> PS: @JackCY, mind sharing how you test for stability on your per-core OC? Per-core is the BEST overclock a person can use! _(according to my personal & subjective opinion)_


?


----------



## JackCY

I've just ballparked it with x264 setting it to 1 or 2 threads and then force x264 to run on a specific core or two. Switch it around to test all the HW cores. Of course you can't run or do much else as the turbo limit can easily force to 2-3 cores state instead of your desired 1-2 state you are testing. Definitely not easy to say oh that is 100% stable without some automated tools. Even try using 1 less thread in x264 than what you want to test to avoid the turbo to falling down a speed.

Say I want to test 1 core = max speed, I will run 1 thread x264 and manually switch it between the HW cores.
2 cores, again 1 thread to avoid it slowing down, or 2 threads can work too if it doesn't slow down often.

1 core test is hardest as it often slows down, but with 2 core speed set the same as 1 core say 47-47-46-46 it doesn't slow down from 47 to 46 often at all on light usage or 1-2 thread high load.

So the trick is to load at max the number of cores you want to test and then assign the load to specific cores in process explorer or something else that can do it.

You could assign 16 thread x264 to just 1 core but I don't see the need for 16 threads switching on 1 core over and over since it's easy to limit x264 to 1 thread.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I've just ballparked it with x264 setting it to 1 or 2 threads and then force x264 to run on a specific core or two. Switch it around to test all the HW cores. Of course you can't run or do much else as the turbo limit can easily force to 2-3 cores state instead of your desired 1-2 state you are testing. Definitely not easy to say oh that is 100% stable without some automated tools. Even try using 1 less thread in x264 than what you want to test to avoid the turbo to falling down a speed.
> 
> Say I want to test 1 core = max speed, I will run 1 thread x264 and manually switch it between the HW cores.
> 2 cores, again 1 thread to avoid it slowing down, or 2 threads can work too if it doesn't slow down often.
> 
> 1 core test is hardest as it often slows down, but with 2 core speed set the same as 1 core say 47-47-46-46 it doesn't slow down from 47 to 46 often at all on light usage or 1-2 thread high load.
> 
> So the trick is to load at max the number of cores you want to test and then assign the load to specific cores in process explorer or something else that can do it.
> 
> You could assign 16 thread x264 to just 1 core but I don't see the need for 16 threads switching on 1 core over and over since it's easy to limit x264 to 1 thread.


Thanks! So, you mean something like this?



I will read again your post because I do not fully understand it. You mean, you switch the Affinity during stress testing?


----------



## JackCY

Yes like that, it's best illustrated.
You can leave the threads at auto or just set them to 2 when testing 2 cores, shouldn't make much of a difference.
Yes I just switch it manually while the test is running or you can run some long tests and run each on different set of cores. Also you have HT so you can do 2 threads per core and select the HW threads for that core to be tested, just as you did it seems.

Of course compared to simply testing all cores at once (say 1h for that) on a single frequency you are in for:
4 single core tests = 4h
6 dual core tests = 6h
4 triple core tests = 4h
1 quad core test = 1h
Total = 15h

When you want to test all the possible combinations when you use per core OC. 15h vs 1h is quite a difference and 1h is quite short it's used just for simplicity of calculation.
But I just cheat it, I use my 46x4 stable, I can't do 47x4 stable without delid, so I set 47,46,46,46 which is hard to test due to turbo being lowered easily to 46 on all, so set it to 47,7,6,6 which keeps without lowering much more easily and quickly test that, and apply another cheat where any combination of two cores is enough for me lowering the number from 6 needed combinations to test down to 3, 1-2, 1-3, 1-4, and the triple down to 2 needed 1-2-3, 2-3-4, now when I set 47,7,7,6 it doesn't pass anymore, same with 48,7,6,6, and core #2 being the weakest and where the 48 won't pass and 47,7,7,6 being too much at the voltage I want to keep, leaving me with 47,7,6,6 as a highest usable option.
Using the shorter but still probably enough number of tests it's down to 4+3+2+1 = 10h instead of 15h.

But still if you run a proper test of 8h you are in for 8h vs 80h demand for testing








And ain't nobody got time for that.

You can run Cinebench R15 on single core but it's more for fun than any stress testing, it does show a proper score for single core performance as long as you don't run anything else so the turbo mode stays on the max frequency for 1 core load. I could run 48,7,6,6 Cinebench R15 but otherwise it's not stable.


----------



## LostParticle

@JackCY, okay thanks for all the information!

In my system, this specific chip, has completed 10 loops at 4.8 GHz and 5 loops at 4.9 GHz. Only five loops at 4.9 because back when I was testing it 5 loops of the x264 were (and still are) good enough for me. Very recently I've switched in running 10 loops. So, I am sure that my chip can run at least 4.8 GHz. It can do 4.9, as well, without any issues. These profiles were set and saved in my BIOS and they were used for quite some time, each, always doing all of my regular / everyday tasks, of course. This is why you "hear" me sounding so sure about them.

Anyway, I consider the Per-Core OC the best possible overclock a user can have. I used to set just one core active in the BIOS and test this first core only but now I realize this was not correct.

Anyway, I have been using this per-core, x 50 x50 x 49 x 48, cache x 44, for a couple of days now and I will keep using it until it will crash. So far, I have done everything I usually do on a daily basis without absolutely any issue. I have not gamed yet but tomorrow most probably I will install and play some of my games. I don't think I will face any issue. My Core Max has an average of 32 Celsius and a maximum of 60 C, with ambient of 28 C. My fans, shown in my screenshot above, spin around 1000 RPM and never exceed 1500 RPM, whereas my cooling solution for my entire system is just a Corsair H110 AIO mounted on the front panel of my chassis, as intake. No other fans are used in my system this period of an ambient of 28 Celsius. [I've also stressed my GPU with AIDA64 and the results were absolutely fine].

I really like, I adore, the simplicity of this system.

Thank you.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Feeling like a boss. 5.0ghz at 1.4v no issues (except the peak of my cooling capabilities I reached 91c stress testing). Might be able to bring the voltage down but I see no reason to run at 5.0 for more then playing around. Probably get a solid 4.7ghz daily OC and leave it.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/9qmcdm
> 
> Not sure what everyone uses for stress testing but I just ran through IBT 10 times and it seems to run fine at 5.0. Feels good to break 5.0ghz stable. This was something I could never accomplish on my FX-8350 with a similar cooler.


Use asus realbench. Try 10x h264 in a loop. After than 1-4 hours of stress test. Then you are ready to go


----------



## bluej511

You guys really shouldnt run stress tests for a crazy amount of time anyways. i know most of us wont keep our chips longer then 5 years anyways but it does seriously decline the life of a chip.

Probably doesnt matter anyways but worth noting haha.


----------



## GeneO

And your VRM lifetime as well.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> And your VRM lifetime as well.


EXACTLY +rep. If its stable for an hour its stable. If it wasn't stable it would crash right away or within minutes or restart eventually or give you WEHA errors.


----------



## OrSpeeder

For people asking about EPS connector.

I own a Z97 Extreme4...

But my PSU is only 4pin EPS, not 8...

Even with that crap PSU I could reach 4520hz on XTU (the setting I put was actually 44x on all cores and 42x on cache, didn't expect it to hit 4520hz)

Still, it became clear the PSU limits: no matter what, I couldn't go higher, the CPU just crash with unsufficient voltage.

I guess with 8pin EPS I could go higher, and theoretically would need 2 8pin to go over 4.7/4.8 (the classic Haswell OC wall).

So people running 46x for example are probably safe with only one 8pin.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrSpeeder*
> 
> For people asking about EPS connector.
> 
> I own a Z97 Extreme4...
> 
> But my PSU is only 4pin EPS, not 8...
> 
> Even with that crap PSU I could reach 4520hz on XTU (the setting I put was actually 44x on all cores and 42x on cache, didn't expect it to hit 4520hz)
> 
> Still, it became clear the PSU limits: no matter what, I couldn't go higher, the CPU just crash with unsufficient voltage.
> 
> I guess with 8pin EPS I could go higher, and theoretically would need 2 8pin to go over 4.7/4.8 (the classic Haswell OC wall).
> 
> So people running 46x for example are probably safe with only one 8pin.


Its also way better and more stable to actually set it into your bios and not program wise.


----------



## OrSpeeder

I wasn't overclocking for serious, I never OCed before









I just noticed I could keep increasing multiplier and benchmarks would improve quite a bit (and where I stopped, my XTU score was highest or almost highest for my clock... I asked around and seemly fast RAM is the "culprit" for unusually good XTU score).


----------



## dmfree88

Did it at 4.8ghz. This is my daily settings. Peaked at 59c


----------



## dmfree88

Went back to lower my cache to 4ghz and set voltage to auto and checked in hwinfo it says my cache voltage was 1.34v so I went back into bios and lowered it back to 1.2v which was already running at 4.2ghz no problem during the above posted bench. Not sure what cache voltage is normally but 1.34 seemed kinda high?


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Went back to lower my cache to 4ghz and set voltage to auto and checked in hwinfo it says my cache voltage was 1.34v so I went back into bios and lowered it back to 1.2v which was already running at 4.2ghz no problem during the above posted bench. Not sure what cache voltage is normally but 1.34 seemed kinda high?


Yes, 1.34V cache voltage is high.

For cache @4.0Ghz a voltage of 1.16V is enough for stability...Try it and let me know if i'm wrong!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> Yes, 1.34V cache voltage is high.
> 
> For cache @4.0Ghz a voltage of 1.16V is enough for stability...Try it and let me know if i'm wrong!


I dont even know what my cache is lol. I do know that at 4.2 i was using 1.088 of vcore.


----------



## JackCY

4.2GHz 1.170V can't be bothered to test it to lower voltage, but 4.3GHz wasn't much stable for me long term even at 1.20 - 1.25V or I just couldn't be bothered to test only uncore and was always messing with core too, I think 4.4GHz was the max I ever did some tests with.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> EXACTLY +rep. If its stable for an hour its stable. If it wasn't stable it would crash right away or within minutes or restart eventually or give you WEHA errors.


Thanks for the rep. I worry more about my ( now irreplaceable) MB crapping out than my processor.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> Yes, 1.34V cache voltage is high.
> 
> For cache @4.0Ghz a voltage of 1.16V is enough for stability...Try it and let me know if i'm wrong!


My stock cache VID is 1.22. Prime95 hard freezes with vRing that low, lol.


----------



## evmedievalol

What kind of cooling system do you guys have to achieve 4.8 or 5?
Anyone with just closed with like h115i?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmedievalol*
> 
> What kind of cooling system do you guys have to achieve 4.8 or 5?
> Anyone with just closed with like h115i?


I used to run the fans shown in my sig_rig. *A couple of weeks ago I've reconsidered*. I might edit this post with a screenshot of a test from today, as I'm running a per-core of x50 x50 x49 x48, cache x44, this period. My temps are great and I do not have any issues.

*EDIT*
From today


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*IMPORTANT*: Note that HWiNFO64 was NOT reset right after the test started so the VCore and the rest of the values that you see DO NOT represent what my x48 actually requires! My 4.8 GHz, under the x264 needs 1.360V max Vcore during testing, with my last core reaching 1.376V (just a spike). Also note that I am using the SILENT fan profile, as set in the BIOS. Everything else worth knowing is already shown in the screenshot.





One amazing result of this setup, never before mentioned since I required some time to run it like this to conclude, is the much less dust I get now inside the chassis, and especially on my Corsair H110 and its fans!! I never had lots of dust to clean up but now...?! Now the radiator and the two fans I use, and also the interior of the chassis, are not getting dusted almost at all!! All I have to do is wash the dust filter and the front panel grill once a week, dry them thoroughly and mount them back, and my system is as clean as a brand new one!

Also, I believe - but I have not tested this yet - that I could very well use my two Noctua IPPC-2000 fans, instead of the IPPC-3000 that I am currently using (and which I received for free, as a gift, from Noctua). I believe I will have the same results.

PS: IF you are seeking for some serious and meaningful opinions, ask from the people who will reply to your question to provide screenshots showing their entire configuration + if their CPU is delidded / lapped







Also, to state their ambient temperature. Otherwise, it's all just meaningless tweeting


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> EXACTLY +rep. If its stable for an hour its stable. If it wasn't stable it would crash right away or within minutes or restart eventually or give you WEHA errors.


For me x264 48 loops is approx. ~8hrs, I've seen it crash on 30th loop or so, so stuck to doing 48 loops.

I also like folding every so often, even though CPU PPD doesn't warrant running it I still do just as a stability test, again seen where ~12hrs in I'll have an issue.

I went for 48 loops x264 , then 8hrs RB stress mode as wanted GPU loaded as well plus 24hrs [email protected] to setup 4.9/4.3.

For 4.9/4.4 I did 48 loops x264, 4hrs RB stress mode plus too many hours of [email protected] since setting up OC back in late Q4 15







.

Past 2 weeks I think I clocked up 120hrs+ [email protected]







.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmedievalol*
> 
> What kind of cooling system do you guys have to achieve 4.8 or 5?
> Anyone with just closed with like h115i?


On a custom loop at 1.3v 48x on all cores i was hitting around 56°C and thats with a non AC room.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> For me x264 48 loops is approx. ~8hrs, I've seen it crash on 30th loop or so, so stuck to doing 48 loops.
> 
> I also like folding every so often, even though CPU PPD doesn't warrant running it I still do just as a stability test, again seen where ~12hrs in I'll have an issue.
> 
> I went for 48 loops x264 , then 8hrs RB stress mode as wanted GPU loaded as well plus 24hrs [email protected] to setup 4.9/4.3.
> 
> For 4.9/4.4 I did 48 loops x264, 4hrs RB stress mode plus too many hours of [email protected] since setting up OC back in late Q4 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Past 2 weeks I think I clocked up 120hrs+ [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I just run intel stress test for an hr then do a few cpu intensive games and i ended up with 1.2v 45x. I could probably do 46 or 47 at 1.2v id love to try it and see what happens haha.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmedievalol*
> 
> What kind of cooling system do you guys have to achieve 4.8 or 5?
> Anyone with just closed with like h115i?


I am running 4.8ghz on air cooling with delidded CPU under 70c during IBT on high 1.232v (see sig rig for cooler/photos/other parts) fans are on low noise profile. Can push 5.0ghz but hit 91c on IBT normal at 1.4v but never tried to stabilize lower voltage to see if I can get better temps. Can probably stabilize 5.0 in low ambients and better case flow (currently not optimal). After gaming and screwing around today I peaked at 42c at 4.8ghz


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmedievalol*
> 
> What kind of cooling system do you guys have to achieve 4.8 or 5?
> Anyone with just closed with like h115i?


Cherry picked chip and water.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I am running 4.8ghz on air cooling with delidded CPU under 70c during IBT on high 1.232v (see sig rig for cooler/photos/other parts) fans are on low noise profile. Can push 5.0ghz but hit 91c on IBT normal at 1.4v but never tried to stabilize lower voltage to see if I can get better temps. Can probably stabilize 5.0 in low ambients and better case flow (currently not optimal). After gaming and screwing around today I peaked at 42c at 4.8ghz


You can see how much lapping and cold ambient makes sense. Guessing it never gets quite ridiculously hot in Oregon lol.

Thats actually cooler then i run with a full loop and 2 rads and bare die so that lapping and ambient must really help.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I just run intel stress test for an hr then do a few cpu intensive games and i ended up with 1.2v 45x. I could probably do 46 or 47 at 1.2v id love to try it and see what happens haha.


On my first i5 4690K I did use XTU for a while, then scrapped using it as stress app, just started preferring other apps.

I was also using P95 (benchmark) later versions with AVX, as it was quick heavy power usage hitting test (IMO). If an OC passed this it would only fall over in longer testing like x264, RB, [email protected] Where as if I didn't do that test I could waste time with those other apps testing for ~ upto 2hrs and finding it fell over. Never used P95 on 2nd chip as OC were higher and would have higher CPU package power.

My first chip seemed to fall over less with x264 and second was more sensitive to it.

By the time I got second chip I used x264 to gauge where temps would be prior to running RB or [email protected] Due to having a Vapor-X 290X at the time and it dumping air in case my CPU temps were upto 75C with RB/[email protected] where as x264 was mid 60s IIRC. Now with Fury X RB/[email protected] = ~70C max CPU.


----------



## MCFC

Haven't been in this thread for like 2 years








I'm finally ready to overclock my 4790k, are there any good guides around for noobs like me?


----------



## JackCY

Maybe darkwizzie's haswell thread with the x264 test has some info and recommendations, also sin's z87 oc guide and z97 oc guide have some useful info but overall OCing is the same for about 30 years or more so I don't know what is there new to add. You balance voltage vs clock vs temperature vs hardware limitations. You can find recommended limits in the guides, suggested are quite subjective, for me Vcore 1.2-1.3V, Vring 1.1-1.2V, Vccin +0.3V medium LLC, SA-IOA-IOD depends on RAM but often +0.1 to +0.15V is enough. Achieved clocks vary per chip, start with 4.4GHz on core and 4GHz on cache. Deadzone on Air is about Vcore 1.4V, Vring 1.3V, Vccin 2.0V, ... pointless to go above these and possibly ruin your chip.
iGPU often ends at 1700MHz and the voltage settings can be a mess because almost no app displays gpuVID let alone Vgpucore, going above 1.2V total on iGPU doesn't seem to bring any more stability at all, I use 0.975V + 0.15V offset which gives me 0.980V gpuVID, no idea if the live voltage is 0.980V or 1.125V, can only see gpuVID which never is the same as set voltage in UEFI, it's a bit messy.


----------



## MCFC

found the guide thanks! wish me luck


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Maybe darkwizzie's haswell thread with the x264 test has some info and recommendations, also sin's z87 oc guide and z97 oc guide have some useful info but overall OCing is the same for about 30 years or more so I don't know what is there new to add. You balance voltage vs clock vs temperature vs hardware limitations. You can find recommended limits in the guides, suggested are quite subjective, for me Vcore 1.2-1.3V, Vring 1.1-1.2V, Vccin +0.3V medium LLC, SA-IOA-IOD depends on RAM but often +0.1 to +0.15V is enough. Achieved clocks vary per chip, start with 4.4GHz on core and 4GHz on cache. Deadzone on Air is about Vcore 1.4V, Vring 1.3V, Vccin 2.0V, ... pointless to go above these and possibly ruin your chip.
> iGPU often ends at 1700MHz and the voltage settings can be a mess because almost no app displays gpuVID let alone Vgpucore, going above 1.2V total on iGPU doesn't seem to bring any more stability at all, I use 0.975V + 0.15V offset which gives me 0.980V gpuVID, no idea if the live voltage is 0.980V or 1.125V, can only see gpuVID which never is the same as set voltage in UEFI, it's a bit messy.


Good post, and info.
Rep+


----------



## evmedievalol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I am running 4.8ghz on air cooling with delidded CPU under 70c during IBT on high 1.232v (see sig rig for cooler/photos/other parts) fans are on low noise profile. Can push 5.0ghz but hit 91c on IBT normal at 1.4v but never tried to stabilize lower voltage to see if I can get better temps. Can probably stabilize 5.0 in low ambients and better case flow (currently not optimal). After gaming and screwing around today I peaked at 42c at 4.8ghz


i looked into delidding cpu.
For my 4790k i7, its simply using razor to open up the cpu in half and applying paste inside the cpu, put the cover back on and put paste on again?


----------



## JackCY

Use a vice it's much easier and safer if done right. Or there are tools that can be created or 3D printed that work the same as vice but have better contact with the CPU and do not send it flying anywhere though the vice only should not send it flying really








You can make a tool that with enclose the CPU, then rotate the two parts a little and it will rotate the IHS on the PCB to loosen the IHS off.

You need to use Coolaboratory or similar "metal" based paste or just use the CPU without IHS which is even more tricky when it comes to coolers and attachment.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Use a vice it's much easier and safer if done right. Or there are tools that can be created or 3D printed that work the same as vice but have better contact with the CPU and do not send it flying anywhere though the vice only should not send it flying really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can make a tool that with enclose the CPU, then rotate the two parts a little and it will rotate the IHS on the PCB to loosen the IHS off.
> 
> You need to use Coolaboratory or similar "metal" based paste or just use the CPU without IHS which is even more tricky when it comes to coolers and attachment.


Not that tricky to be honest. After testing myself quite a few months, any cpu water block can be used and it pretty much just ends up sitting on the cpu socket more then on the die itself so its totally safe and full proof. Air coolers however do not have a huge heatsink mounting surface so yea it is a bit trickier but not too bad. Pretty much just need to mount the heatsink even with the cpu socket or 1mm lower. A thin piece of metal or cardboard can be put flat on the cpu socket then measured to the mobo pcb and have the mounting standoffs cut/trimmed to fit.

Its not too hard but its a pain in the butt for the few degrees you save. Me personally i went from 53°C to 46°C at the time and with the ekwb mounting standoffs it was pretty easy. I did notice that it doesnt sit on the standoffs at all and pretty much sits on the cpu socket lol.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCFC*
> 
> Haven't been in this thread for like 2 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finally ready to overclock my 4790k, are there any good guides around for noobs like me?


http://overclocking.wikia.com/wiki/Haswell


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> You can see how much lapping and cold ambient makes sense. Guessing it never gets quite ridiculously hot in Oregon lol.
> 
> Thats actually cooler then i run with a full loop and 2 rads and bare die so that lapping and ambient must really help.


Actually it has been fairly warm recently. Cool ambients last couple days though. It was probably around 19c when I tested and yesterday. I think most of it is this chip. I got a pretty good one I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmedievalol*
> 
> i looked into delidding cpu.
> For my 4790k i7, its simply using razor to open up the cpu in half and applying paste inside the cpu, put the cover back on and put paste on again?


Believe it or not they have a badass tool for this now. Check out the club here for more information:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide

Here is the post that shows the tool and a video:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide/30320#post_25137172

I think it is fairly cheap even to ship from out of country. Might even be able to find someone in the club who is willing to sell you or rent you theirs I think I saw someone doing that previously. If you choose not to do it this way the vise method is best otherwise but you will want to do a lot of research, some people choose riskier methods. Do not use a razor it is seemingly the most risky. Watch enough videos you will see it is easy, no hammer needed.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Actually it has been fairly warm recently. Cool ambients last couple days though. It was probably around 19c when I tested and yesterday. I think most of it is this chip. I got a pretty good one I think.
> Believe it or not they have a badass tool for this now. Check out the club here for more information:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide
> 
> Here is the post that shows the tool and a video:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide/30320#post_25137172
> 
> I think it is fairly cheap even to ship from out of country. Might even be able to find someone in the club who is willing to sell you or rent you theirs I think I saw someone doing that previously. If you choose not to do it this way the vise method is best otherwise but you will want to do a lot of research, some people choose riskier methods. Do not use a razor it is seemingly the most risky. Watch enough videos you will see it is easy, no hammer needed.


Yea 19C is what winters are like here indoors, right now im probably at 24-25C and thats with windows open. Then the case ambient starts heating up as theres no AC here and even though its quite breezy (2mins from the sea) doesnt cool the room as well as id want.

I actually posted in there and got to review one of the tools that no one had tried before. Ever since i reviewed it seems like at least a handful of people have ordered one and a few on skylake and said it worked flawlessly.

I wish more people lived close by id just delid em for free just to put the tool to use. The other one that comes close is priced at 70€ and thats totally overpriced even from an engineering stand point.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide/30320_20#post_25137172


----------



## JackCY

I suppose after you remove the steel closing bracket the water block fits and pushes the CPU as down as it can and then sits on the fiber class socket base?
Air coolers are quite heavy and shift pressure point as you put turn the case around due to gravity, small coolers are fine on bare dies but any bigger heavier air cooler is a risk to cause damage.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I suppose after you remove the steel closing bracket the water block fits and pushes the CPU as down as it can and then sits on the fiber class socket base?
> Air coolers are quite heavy and shift pressure point as you put turn the case around due to gravity, small coolers are fine on bare dies but any bigger heavier air cooler is a risk to cause damage.


Yea thats exactly how it sits, i havent tried it with my noctua and i dont see it being an issue even in a vertical case as the support mount in the rear of the mobo is pretty solid so are the brackets and what not.

Only issue would be it not being measured right and having it sit either too much on the die or not enough.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea 19C is what winters are like here indoors, right now im probably at 24-25C and thats with windows open. Then the case ambient starts heating up as theres no AC here and even though its quite breezy (2mins from the sea) doesnt cool the room as well as id want.
> 
> I actually posted in there and got to review one of the tools that no one had tried before. Ever since i reviewed it seems like at least a handful of people have ordered one and a few on skylake and said it worked flawlessly.
> 
> I wish more people lived close by id just delid em for free just to put the tool to use. The other one that comes close is priced at 70€ and thats totally overpriced even from an engineering stand point.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide/30320_20#post_25137172


Thanks alot for that link. I didn't know about this tool yet.
My friend delidded my 4790K using the vice method. I wouldn't dare to do it myself since im pretty clumsy lol.
But I totally trust him and he's good at that kind of stuff and he also build my gaming rig.

Very nice tool, hopefully they will keep making them for next generation cpu's.

Thanks again +rep


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Thanks alot for that link. I didn't know about this tool yet.
> My friend delidded my 4790K using the vice method. I wouldn't dare to do it myself since im pretty clumsy lol.
> But I totally trust him and he's good at that kind of stuff and he also build my gaming rig.
> 
> Very nice tool, hopefully they will keep making them for next generation cpu's.
> 
> Thanks again +rep


I got it after doing mine unfortunately all i did was hold it up against a marble edge got a wooden paint mixer piece of wood put it on the pcb and hit it a couple times and popped the ihs off, chip didnt go flying as i was holding it.

I used the tool on my spare ivy hp that my mom uses and i delided it in about 30secs. Put some Hydronaut on it and it dropped the temps a couple degrees nothing major its not oced and on a stock cooler haha.

It works for skylake so im hoping kaby lake and so on dont change the pcb layout too much and should still fit. It hasnt changed in a decade so idk why they would.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I got it after doing mine unfortunately all i did was hold it up against a marble edge got a wooden paint mixer piece of wood put it on the pcb and hit it a couple times and popped the ihs off, chip didnt go flying as i was holding it.
> 
> I used the tool on my spare ivy hp that my mom uses and i delided it in about 30secs. Put some Hydronaut on it and it dropped the temps a couple degrees nothing major its not oced and on a stock cooler haha.
> 
> It works for skylake so im hoping kaby lake and so on dont change the pcb layout too much and should still fit. It hasnt changed in a decade so idk why they would.


Lets hope they won't change it anytime soon.
I had my friend replace the stock tim with Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra and use Nocta NT H1 on the heatsink.
I had the parts of my PC directly deliver to him and he delidded my CPU straight out of the box before building my rig so ill never know what the real difference in terms of temps has been.
But this was the easiest way for him so


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Actually it has been fairly warm recently. Cool ambients last couple days though. It was probably around 19c when I tested and yesterday. I think most of it is this chip. I got a pretty good one I think.
> Believe it or not they have a badass tool for this now. Check out the club here for more information:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide
> 
> Here is the post that shows the tool and a video:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide/30320#post_25137172
> 
> I think it is fairly cheap even to ship from out of country. Might even be able to find someone in the club who is willing to sell you or rent you theirs I think I saw someone doing that previously. If you choose not to do it this way the vise method is best otherwise but you will want to do a lot of research, some people choose riskier methods. Do not use a razor it is seemingly the most risky. Watch enough videos you will see it is easy, no hammer needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea 19C is what winters are like here indoors, right now im probably at 24-25C and thats with windows open. Then the case ambient starts heating up as theres no AC here and even though its quite breezy (2mins from the sea) doesnt cool the room as well as id want.
> 
> I actually posted in there and got to review one of the tools that no one had tried before. Ever since i reviewed it seems like at least a handful of people have ordered one and a few on skylake and said it worked flawlessly.
> 
> I wish more people lived close by id just delid em for free just to put the tool to use. The other one that comes close is priced at 70€ and thats totally overpriced even from an engineering stand point.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide/30320_20#post_25137172
Click to expand...

I'll second that, Entersetup, the company in Finland that makes that BreakFree delidding tool, did a great job.
bluej511's post, and nice review on it, made me buy one right away.









They ship it out pretty quick too.

I haven't been very quick setting mine up yet, still have to finish my complete loop and component rebuild.
Can't wait to get that IHS off, lol.


----------



## killkernel

Hello gyus! For all of you interested in "safe delidding" here is an interesting and ingegnous tool developed by an Italian guy:
















and here is the thread/forum where you can contac thi guy:

http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showthread.php?t=2772754

Price is 35 euro + shipping

Cheers,

KK


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> Hello gyus! For all of you interested in "safe delidding" here is an interesting and ingegnous tool developed by an Italian guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the thread/forum where you can contac thi guy:
> 
> http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/showthread.php?t=2772754
> 
> Price is 35 euro + shipping
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> KK


So it pretty much bit off the idea of the one i posted up its the same price for 2 pieces of plastic haha. I could do the same thing for 15$ buying 2 wrenches lol.


----------



## jdorje

Delidding is great on devils canyon, but there's no need for any special tools. The vice only method is mature and completely safe.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Delidding is great on devils canyon, but there's no need for any special tools. The vice only method is mature and completely safe.


True but i didnt feel like buying a vice lol.


----------



## JackCY

You can just 3D print a tool if you want, there are several designs on the 3D printing modeling sites. I don't know why people used razors to cut the CPU open, that was one of the stupidest delid ideas. Of course these milled and water cut aluminum or plexi delid tools aren't going to be cheap XD


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

So many harsh lessons to learn.

After doing a lot of IO voltage testing yesterday, a previously stable profile was throwing BSODs. Thought I'd degraded the chip.

Reset CMOS, reloaded the profile, all is right in the world. Come to find out some MSI motherboards, mine included, will start crashing even on stable settings after too many crashes. Terrible, terrible bug.

Found what I believe are within a couple mv of ideal IO volts though.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> You can just 3D print a tool if you want, there are several designs on the 3D printing modeling sites. I don't know why people used razors to cut the CPU open, that was one of the stupidest delid ideas. Of course these milled and water cut aluminum or plexi delid tools aren't going to be cheap XD


Money well spent, imo.

Back in the day, I delidded two Nvidia 480 gpus with a razor blade.
They came out fine, and temps. were great, using a modded Accelero cooler on the bare dies.

But it was a nightmare doing it, lol.


----------



## evmedievalol

Just deliddied 4790k with razor blade. It was an easy job.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evmedievalol*
> 
> Just deliddied 4790k with razor blade. It was an easy job.


Yeah, but did you use a rusty razor blade?
Lol.









Just kidding, I'm happy for you.


----------



## evmedievalol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Yeah, but did you use a rusty razor blade?
> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, I'm happy for you.


Lol fresh blade.

Not sure why theres so many people messed this up unless you go oopsie and cut the thing (cant remember the name) inside IHS. Haha
I think its worth trying!


----------



## dmfree88

Some people have scraped the silicon on the chip itself with the razor which is surprisingly easy to do. The vise only method really seems to be the safest (aside from the tool) especially when you rotate applying light pressure to each side until it basically falls off.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> You can just 3D print a tool if you want, there are several designs on the 3D printing modeling sites. I don't know why people used razors to cut the CPU open, that was one of the stupidest delid ideas. Of course these milled and water cut aluminum or plexi delid tools aren't going to be cheap XD


Still need a vice if youre going to buy a 3d printed tool doesnt just do it on its own, if you have a vice in the first place no need for the 3d tool unless you have a skylake, and even then some people have said its pretty sketchy, some even broke.

For the silicone, get an old credit card, cut it in half and use the super sharp edges to clean the silicone out of the IHS, it works AMAZINGLY for the corners of the ihs and the fact that its freshly cut and sharp gets rid of the silicone so well.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Well, finally figured out why my CPU didn't seem to follow the same patterns everyone else's does. It's a complete f'ing hack job by Intel.

Stock core vid is 1.135. Stock vRing is 1.22. I always thought I'd just pulled a crappy core that was held back by a crappier cache. Nope. They jacked up the cache voltage as a crutch for a core that's even worse than I thought.

I followed a similar OC to a website with a poor overclocker. VCCIN 1.95, cpu adaptive 1.325 + .025 offset, vring 1.25v. Boom. 4.6 core 4.3 cache 2800mhz ram rock stable and most of the way through loop 5 of x264. This had been giving me fits previously. x264 would hard freeze or immediately reboot at 1.32v vRing or less at 43x cache. Matching my RAM overclock to my 4.6ghz core OC was a tightrope act I didn't think possible due to memory errors thrown from the excessive cache voltage needed to stabilize the core.

Just to verify, it looks like keeping vRing at a more sane/common voltage in line with other 4690ks means I need another .015 to .02v per bin on my core. Which would put my stock core VID at or over 1.15v. Which would have made it a reject.

Would I have half a shot at an RMA if I argued my case to Intel?


----------



## JackCY

What do you want to argue? Does it run at stock? Then nothing to argue.
Dunno why Intel would replace a perfectly good CPU that is within specs otherwise it would not leave the factory.

Always OC core first, then the rest, you're trying to do it all at once and then surprised that this that isn't stable and hard to track down why. Do one thing at a time, not all at once.


----------



## deegzor

i7 4770k running on water not delidded.

asrock z97 pro 4

I got this wierd problem that voltages jumps over the max value i have set in bios. core number 4 always stays 1.290v (value i set on bios) but 3 other cores keeps going to 1.38v.

in bios if i set all c states and eist off doesn't change neither does using fixed voltages

had an i5 4690k running with the same mobo today and no problems whatsoever

any ideas what could cause this?

pic on link.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/cfx72zyagegbg4f/voltage_varriety.JPG?dl=0


----------



## JackCY

Are temperatures and power consumption indicative that higher voltage is being used or is it just a sensor or app glitch?


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Are temperatures and power consumption indicative that higher voltage is being used or is it just a sensor or app glitch?


yes 3 cores with higher vcore runs 10C hotter. I can't see powerconsumption per core but for the cpu package its 115W with 4690k it was only 98W


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Are temperatures and power consumption indicative that higher voltage is being used or is it just a sensor or app glitch?


it could also be higher current not necessarily voltage that would increase the amount of power it is eating up.

Ohms law is VxI=P

1v x 10a = 10watts
1v x 25a = 25watts

same voltage different power, more heat.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> What do you want to argue? Does it run at stock? Then nothing to argue.
> Dunno why Intel would replace a perfectly good CPU that is within specs otherwise it would not leave the factory.
> 
> Always OC core first, then the rest, you're trying to do it all at once and then surprised that this that isn't stable and hard to track down why. Do one thing at a time, not all at once.


Core only first is exactly what I did. The problem is my cache is overvolted in stock configuration and throws everything off.

I tried core only while locking cache at stock. Then cache at 30x with intel programmed VID. 30x 1.15v. 37x programmed VID. 37x stock VID. 40x through 43x auto volts.

The reason I've been going for both at once this time is I've noticed my core is most stable with cache within 3 bins of core. The reason I've been having so much trouble is I've never run into any example of someone able to run their cache at +4 bins at +.03 volts, and none of my cache-centric P95 testing pointed to that being a possibility.

I'm not trying to argue on a technicality basis that its faulty. I'm just wondering if anyone thinks I could find an Intel customer support type who might be sympathetic to my sob story about a chip that needed cache voltage 200mv higher than average to barely skate under max stock core VID.

edit: All of that said though, I was just worked up last night. I've wasted a LOT of time overclocking my core on what anyone would call an incorrect cache voltage due to misplaced faith in stock settings. Now it's time to find my actual cache voltage at 39x and redo the core OC from there. Maybe I'll get lucky and discover my core scaling is actually decent despite such a high stock VID.


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> it could also be higher current not necessarily voltage that would increase the amount of power it is eating up.
> 
> Ohms law is VxI=P
> 
> 1v x 10a = 10watts
> 1v x 25a = 25watts
> 
> same voltage different power, more heat.


what could possibly cause 3 cores to eat up more current than the last one?


----------



## JackCY

Seems like higher voltage then indeed. No idea why, if it's only on this particular CPU try RMAing it or at least asking if it's valid RMA with the above finding that 3/4 cores don't respect set voltage. I bet it may be just using your voltage on 1 core and the rest runs automatic/adaptive/stock VID which does scale up high once you start to raise multiplier.

Mix: you can ask the shop/intel who ever processes the RMA if it's valid, but 4790K has been seen stock voltages up to 1.25V-1.3V or something like that. Sure 4690K lower but it may still be within their specs.

It's always up to the person or robot that ends up processing your RMA. No one here can tell if it will pass or not.


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Seems like higher voltage then indeed. No idea why, if it's only on this particular CPU try RMAing it or at least asking if it's valid RMA with the above finding that 3/4 cores don't respect set voltage. I bet it may be just using your voltage on 1 core and the rest runs automatic/adaptive/stock VID which does scale up high once you start to raise multiplier.
> 
> Mix: you can ask the shop/intel who ever processes the RMA if it's valid, but 4790K has been seen stock voltages up to 1.25V-1.3V or something like that. Sure 4690K lower but it may still be within their specs.
> 
> It's always up to the person or robot that ends up processing your RMA. No one here can tell if it will pass or not.


Thanks for advice







, i shall contact the seller i still got 6months of warranty left.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Now it's time to find my actual cache voltage at 39x and redo the core OC from there.


My first i5 4690K on UEFI defaults showed reading of ~1.20V in monitored values in UEFI. I was able to take that down to 1.15V and increase cache ratio to 41.

My second i5 4690K on UEFI defaults showed reading of ~1.10V in monitored values in UEFI. That has been ample for cache ratio of 44.

On my Asus board it seems UEFI is programmed to raise cache voltage if left on "Auto" and you increase cache ratio.


----------



## JackCY

Yeah some boards will raise Vring when you increase core ratio, I guess that's what you meant.
Do not leave settings on auto as they will AUTO adjust based on your other settings. While this works for Vsa, ioa, iod, ... even those can be lowered to save power.


----------



## gupsterg

Yep







, when I said cache voltage = Vring







.

I'll be honest I haven't set every setting manually, only the ones I required:-

a) for OC
b) to lock them if "Auto" was changing them to something I didn't want.



Spoiler: My Asus M7 Ranger UEFI settings changed from defaults



Ai Overclock Tuner [Auto]->[XMP]
1-Core Ratio Limit [Auto]->[49]
Min. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[44]
Max. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[44]
DRAM Command Rate [2]->[1]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Enabled]->[Disabled]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[Adaptive Mode]
CPU Core Voltage Offset [Auto]->[0.001]
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[1.254]
CPU Cache Voltage [Auto]->[Manual Mode]
CPU Cache Voltage Override [Auto]->[1.100]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Auto]->[Disabled]
SVID Support [Auto]->[Disabled]
CPU C-States [Auto]->[Enabled]


----------



## dmfree88

Setting my vring voltage to auto while at 4.8ghz core clock put my vring volts over 1.3v. Definitely should not be left auto


----------



## JackCY

It's even more automatic on Z170, some boards offer you auto/normal/manual so auto is what ever the board maker feels will work which often is way too high voltage just to be safe and not have issues, normal = intel stock, manual is what you set. So if on Z97 someone thinks Auto = stock it doesn't and it's even more so not that way on Z170.
Best just write the stock volts and settings down and set them manually if you don't want them set by UEFI to something else when you start to OC.


----------



## jdorje

Auto uncore voltage scales it up with multiplier.

Does this come from the cpu, like the vid adaptive voltages? Or just from the mobo?

Does core multiplier have an effect? I know if you leave uncore multiplier on auto it'll match core multiplier and so then it would, but if i lock uncore at 40x with uncore voltage on auto, is there a difference between 44x and 48x core?

Anyway just lock uncore at 1.15V. Raise uncore multiplier until it crashes then back off 2-3 multipliers. Once done with the core oc then you can dial it in more.

Mine is 42x uncore at 1.17V.

Past about 1.15V uncore seems to need more input voltage.


----------



## bluej511

I must be the only one who uses vcore voltage on manual and thats it lol. I let everything else auto, and temps are fine so must be working. Fully stable too.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> My first i5 4690K on UEFI defaults showed reading of ~1.20V in monitored values in UEFI. I was able to take that down to 1.15V and increase cache ratio to 41..


It appears mine is exactly the same as your first.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> Yes, 1.34V cache voltage is high.
> 
> For cache @4.0Ghz a voltage of 1.16V is enough for stability...Try it and let me know if i'm wrong!


I owe you an apology. You were absolutely right.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Past about 1.15V uncore seems to need more input voltage.


I used the default VRING 1.20V on my 1st i5 4690K for a little while when getting it, VCCIN was still default ~1.85V. I never saw VCCIN or LLC Level rise when they were "Auto" and was raising cache ratio, only VRING was increasing when left "Auto".

When upping CPU ratio and VRING, VCCIN plus LLC Level were left "Auto" I saw no rise in those.

I did not test leaving CPU voltage "Auto" and upping CPU ratio.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> It appears mine is exactly the same as your first.


My 1st would OC to 4.4GHz comfortably with no stability issues in tests I did, 1.180V VID set in UEFI. It was also capable of 4.5GHz as well, required 1.230V VID. 4.6GHz I ran very few tests it needed 1.260V VID.

I literally fell off my chair when testing the 2nd i5 and seeing VID it needed for 4.4GHz, 1.010V VID







. As the chip kept OC'ing with very good VID levels I had a crazy wide grin ear to ear







.

Originally the 2nd i5 had only been bought to sell on via ebay to make a few £. You can imagine how gutted I would have been if later I found out I let a corker of a chip go through my hands.


----------



## dmfree88

I tried 1.15v on cache voltage (Vring/uncore) as someone had asked me to do earlier and I experienced BSOD a couple times. At least I think it was BSOD. Windows 10 has a weird BSOD screen. Back at 1.2v and no issues (stock 4.0ghz uncore with 4.8ghz/1.232v core).

I did notice there is not actual turbo settings for the clock. I am a little confused I thought that with intel you set a main core clock and a turbo core clock if turbo is on. On this motherboard if i set turbo to off the core remains at stock 4.0ghz. If turbo is on then whatever I set all cores (or single cores) to is what it sets to. Sometimes however it will boost up to 4.9+ghz and I also see the bus clock jump to as high as 102.3 which of course increases clock of ram which always is reflected but it does not always reflect the bus clock increase in the CPU clocks as shown here at 101.3 bus is what it went to which it reflects the jump in the ram and pci-e clock but not in the uncore or the core:



I am not sure why it bumps it up or how to control turbo? Little confused.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried 1.15v on cache voltage (Vring/uncore) as someone had asked me to do earlier and I experienced BSOD a couple times. At least I think it was BSOD. Windows 10 has a weird BSOD screen. Back at 1.2v and no issues (stock 4.0ghz uncore with 4.8ghz/1.232v core).
> 
> I did notice there is not actual turbo settings for the clock. I am a little confused I thought that with intel you set a main core clock and a turbo core clock if turbo is on. On this motherboard if i set turbo to off the core remains at stock 4.0ghz. If turbo is on then whatever I set all cores (or single cores) to is what it sets to. Sometimes however it will boost up to 4.9+ghz and I also see the bus clock jump to as high as 102.3 which of course increases clock of ram which always is reflected but it does not always reflect the bus clock increase in the CPU clocks as shown here at 101.3 bus is what it went to which it reflects the jump in the ram and pci-e clock but not in the uncore or the core:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure why it bumps it up or how to control turbo? Little confused.


Hi,

I experience the same:



IMO, the best place to ask is the *[OFFICIAL] HWiNFO/32/64 Thread*


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I tried 1.15v on cache voltage (Vring/uncore) as someone had asked me to do earlier and I experienced BSOD a couple times. At least I think it was BSOD. Windows 10 has a weird BSOD screen. Back at 1.2v and no issues (stock 4.0ghz uncore with 4.8ghz/1.232v core).
> 
> I did notice there is not actual turbo settings for the clock. I am a little confused I thought that with intel you set a main core clock and a turbo core clock if turbo is on. On this motherboard if i set turbo to off the core remains at stock 4.0ghz. If turbo is on then whatever I set all cores (or single cores) to is what it sets to. Sometimes however it will boost up to 4.9+ghz and I also see the bus clock jump to as high as 102.3 which of course increases clock of ram which always is reflected but it does not always reflect the bus clock increase in the CPU clocks as shown here at 101.3 bus is what it went to which it reflects the jump in the ram and pci-e clock but not in the uncore or the core:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure why it bumps it up or how to control turbo? Little confused.


The clocks random increase is a software glitch. These monitoring tools aren't 100% accurate. It's a known glitch. You can try disabling spread spectrum, that EMI lowering feature so it passes tests, which seems to lower the chances of that glitch but that's about it.

If you want to OC you have to have Turbo enabled as you can only set turbo multiplier at least that's how I remember it from the CPU specs. When you turn Turbo off CPU will run with turbo disabled which for 4790k means 4.0GHz. It may be on ASUS or other that they are cheating it in UEFI to allow you to set non turbo multiplier by having turbo enabled and doing some of their own detection, I don't know. Just keep turbo enabled and everything should work as it should. If you want to lock your clock at max turbo, you can. So there definitely are tricks that various mobo/uefi makers use, they override or ignore some of the CPU stuff so it behaves differently.


----------



## jdorje

Hwinfo has a setting that causes bclk to only be read once. That'll keep it at 100. Enable it.


----------



## JackCY

Yeah, I've had once 8GHz+ in HWinfo









Found the settings for those who want to change the periodic BCLK polling and HPET that may resolve the glitched clocks:



thx jdorje


----------



## tolis626

Hey guys, just a quick question for a sanity check, if you will.

What temps should I be expecting from a 4790k at 1.325-1.35ish V with a Corsair H110 at an ambient of 23C? I mean, I've had this rig for almost 2 years, so I should know. But I've been tweaking some things and temps aren't that great. OCCT will cause the chip to hit 90C within 2 minuts like it's no big deal. RealBench isn't so bad, but it still goes up to 85C.

I have some exams coming up, so not enough time these days to see what's wrong, but I do have a tube of Gelid GC Extreme that I got for my GPU and it worked wonders over the MX4 I put on it at first, so I'm thinking of putting some Gelid on the CPU too. Just haven't bothered till now, but with what I'm seeing (over 75C in BF4? Gee...), it might be time to reseat the block. I would just like to know what to expect.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Hey guys, just a quick question for a sanity check, if you will.
> 
> What temps should I be expecting from a 4790k at 1.325-1.35ish V with a Corsair H110 at an ambient of 23C? I mean, I've had this rig for almost 2 years, so I should know. But I've been tweaking some things and temps aren't that great. OCCT will cause the chip to hit 90C within 2 minuts like it's no big deal. RealBench isn't so bad, but it still goes up to 85C.
> 
> I have some exams coming up, so not enough time these days to see what's wrong, but I do have a tube of Gelid GC Extreme that I got for my GPU and it worked wonders over the MX4 I put on it at first, so I'm thinking of putting some Gelid on the CPU too. Just haven't bothered till now, but with what I'm seeing (over 75C in BF4? Gee...), it might be time to reseat the block. I would just like to know what to expect.


try lowering the voltage a bit and your oc and check. Devil's canyon from my experience have a heavy upward spike in temp when it gets to around or over 1.3v, the block can't cool it fast enough sometimes even if the water temp is low.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> I owe you an apology. You were absolutely right.


Thanks for Rep+ MIXEDGREENS!








Glad to have been useful to your OC cache stabilization.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I tried 1.15v on cache voltage (Vring/uncore) as someone had asked me to do earlier and I experienced BSOD a couple times. At least I think it was BSOD. Windows 10 has a weird BSOD screen. Back at 1.2v and no issues (stock 4.0ghz uncore with 4.8ghz/1.232v core).


As said some post ago, for a cache @ 4.0 Ghz the VRING @ 1,16V is enough for stability.

Try 1,16V and let us know if this setting is suitable even for you.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Hey guys, just a quick question for a sanity check, if you will.
> 
> What temps should I be expecting from a 4790k at 1.325-1.35ish V with a Corsair H110 at an ambient of 23C? I mean, I've had this rig for almost 2 years, so I should know. But I've been tweaking some things and temps aren't that great. OCCT will cause the chip to hit 90C within 2 minuts like it's no big deal. RealBench isn't so bad, but it still goes up to 85C.
> 
> I have some exams coming up, so not enough time these days to see what's wrong, but I do have a tube of Gelid GC Extreme that I got for my GPU and it worked wonders over the MX4 I put on it at first, so I'm thinking of putting some Gelid on the CPU too. Just haven't bothered till now, but with what I'm seeing (over 75C in BF4? Gee...), it might be time to reseat the block. I would just like to know what to expect.


Depends on the test to be honest, seems like the 4790k runs quite a bit hotter then the 4690k, that hyperthreading is beast.

My 4690 at 1.3v only reaches 56°C, provided its a full loop, on air at 1.088v i was at 54°C. I think its just the H100, depending on your fan speed, pump speed on and so on. Does seem a bit high but thatsd quite a lot of voltage.


----------



## tolis626

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> try lowering the voltage a bit and your oc and check. Devil's canyon from my experience have a heavy upward spike in temp when it gets to around or over 1.3v, the block can't cool it fast enough sometimes even if the water temp is low.


Well, you're right, temps do rise quite a bit with more voltage, but that's beside the point here. I doubt that the H110 can't keep it cool at 1.325V. It's quite a bit of voltage, sure, but not excessively so. That's what baffles me.









Right now I'm running my usual 4.7GHz at 1.29V and it's ok, but I kind of want that extra 100MHz for absolutely no reason. The chip can do it, but not with these temps. From testing I had done in the fall, it seems that, at least my chip loses stability quite a bit when it reaches temps between 85 and 90C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Depends on the test to be honest, seems like the 4790k runs quite a bit hotter then the 4690k, that hyperthreading is beast.
> 
> My 4690 at 1.3v only reaches 56°C, provided its a full loop, on air at 1.088v i was at 54°C. I think its just the H100, depending on your fan speed, pump speed on and so on. Does seem a bit high but thatsd quite a lot of voltage.


I don't know exactly how much hyperthreading contributes to heating up the chip but yes, it does cause more heat to be produced. I don't think the difference between a 4690k and a 4790k is THAT big though. Don't compare your chip to mine either. Yours is a very good sample, if not golden. Mine is average or just slightly better. I'm not complaining, but it's not fair either.









Anyway, as I said above, I just think that voltage is irrelevant to my issue (As temps do go high with the 4.7GHz overclock, just not crazily so). If memory serves me right, the H110 can cool a Haswell chip at much higher voltages no problem. This leads me to believe (in order of probability) that either my mount is kind of loose and remounting will help, or that MX4 has dried out or was inefficient to begin with, or (and I hope not) that my chip is just really badly assembled and it needs a delid to overclock properly. I hope it's not the latter, as it's the only one that poses a risk to fix.

I think it was @LostParticle that had a 4790k + H110, am I right?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> false
> Well, you're right, temps do rise quite a bit with more voltage, but that's beside the point here. I doubt that the H110 can't keep it cool at 1.325V. It's quite a bit of voltage, sure, but not excessively so. That's what baffles me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm running my usual 4.7GHz at 1.29V and it's ok, but I kind of want that extra 100MHz for absolutely no reason. The chip can do it, but not with these temps. From testing I had done in the fall, it seems that, at least my chip loses stability quite a bit when it reaches temps between 85 and 90C.
> I don't know exactly how much hyperthreading contributes to heating up the chip but yes, it does cause more heat to be produced. I don't think the difference between a 4690k and a 4790k is THAT big though. Don't compare your chip to mine either. Yours is a very good sample, if not golden. Mine is average or just slightly better. I'm not complaining, but it's not fair either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, as I said above, I just think that voltage is irrelevant to my issue (As temps do go high with the 4.7GHz overclock, just not crazily so). If memory serves me right, the H110 can cool a Haswell chip at much higher voltages no problem. This leads me to believe (in order of probability) that either my mount is kind of loose and remounting will help, or that MX4 has dried out or was inefficient to begin with, or (and I hope not) that my chip is just really badly assembled and it needs a delid to overclock properly. I hope it's not the latter, as it's the only one that poses a risk to fix.
> 
> I think it was @LostParticle that had a 4790k + H110, am I right?


Only thing i could think of would be the issue tons of people seem to have with the h100 mounting not being tight enough against the IHS. Gelid extreme is awesome stuff but if the pressure between ihs and waterblock is poor wont help much. Google h100 mounting issues i think theres a few threads with what to do.

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=113973

P.S yes i know its for the H100i but i dont think the mounting changed between the 100 and 110


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> ...
> 
> I think it was @LostParticle that had a 4790k + H110, am I right?


Hello, yes, and *here is how I am using it this period*. Hope it helps you a bit.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Only thing i could think of would be the issue tons of people seem to have with the h100 mounting not being tight enough against the IHS. Gelid extreme is awesome stuff but if the pressure between ihs and waterblock is poor wont help much. Google h100 mounting issues i think theres a few threads with what to do.
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=113973
> 
> P.S yes i know its for the H100i but i dont think the mounting changed between the 100 and 110


I can't check right now, but I don't think the H100 and H110 have the same mounting mechanism. The H110 has the typical Asetek block. But doesn't matter, I'll make sure to check the backplate when I tear the system apart. Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hello, yes, and *here is how I am using it this period*.


So I did remember correctly!

Definitely something wrong with mine then. I have ample airflow, so that's not the issue here. Yours has better temps at 1.4V during Prime95 than mine has at 1.3V during OCCT. I have messed up somewhere it seems, so it needs investigating. I just hope the difference isn't the fans (and I doubt it is). I am using Phanteks' PH-F140SP fans with a max RPM rating of 1250-1300RPM. They move quite a bit of air, so I doubt higher speed fans would make much difference, if at all, as the temps spike way before the water temp goes up.

Sigh... Any ideas are welcome. Thanks man!


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> As said some post ago, for a cache @ 4.0 Ghz the VRING @ 1,16V is enough for stability.
> 
> Try 1,16V and let us know if this setting is suitable even for you.


You were the one that mentioned it. Well as I said I tried 1.15v I would imagine 1.16 is not much if any better. 1.2v is not a problem but 1.15 causes BSOD. 1.16 I would imagine would not be stable enough if 1.15 causes bsod fairly easily.


----------



## dmfree88

I would also figure the voltage that you are stable at may vary from what is stable for others. My uncore is likely not as good as yours.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Scouring the internet for some guidance on tertiary voltages, I ran across some advice for SB that I decided to try out. It mentioned a max delta between vDIMM and vSA of .6v, which as it so happens puts my vSA right in the area I was rooting around in but having trouble optimizing.

It went on to mention paying attention to the delta between vSA and PCH voltages. PCH 1.05v upped to 1.10v has now fixed a residual wobble I was having a heck of a time dealing with in the vSA.

Should I go ahead and increase PCH 1.50v to 1.55 to maintain delta between PCH voltages? I have no idea what they're for specifically, only that they're typically used for BCLK OCing.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> You were the one that mentioned it. Well as I said I tried 1.15v I would imagine 1.16 is not much if any better. 1.2v is not a problem but 1.15 causes BSOD. 1.16 I would imagine would not be stable enough if 1.15 causes bsod fairly easily.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I would also figure the voltage that you are stable at may vary from what is stable for others. My uncore is likely not as good as yours.


From a little experience achieved testing about 33 CPUs (27 4790K + 3 4770K + 3 Pentium G3258) within a year from this month, i've found that a cache @4.0 Ghz with VRING @*1.16V* (that is a little more than 1.15V and this 0.01V make the difference...







) is stable for Core i7 4790K/4770K and even for Pentium G3258.
For all these CPUs lowering VRING to 1.15V caused instability, infact your experience confirmed this situation.
I know that 1.20V is not so much more than 1.16V but when you're on the edge of achieving OC stability and you're on the high side of temperatures, even a saved degree can make a real difference and a VRING lowered of 0.040V may help to achieve the final result.
Depending on silicon quality there were certain CPUs that with VRING @1.16V were stable with cache @4.2/4.3 Ghz but for that voltage applied this was the best result that i've seen.

Cheers,

KK


----------



## JackCY

I run 4.2GHz cache 1.17V Vring but I was never bothered to lower it and run extensive testing for it. I know the chip can up to 4.4GHz cache with higher voltages but I really found it easier to OC the cores with this stable setting I know works always.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> From a little experience achieved testing about 33 CPUs (27 4790K + 3 4770K + 3 Pentium G3258) within a year from this month, i've found that a cache @4.0 Ghz with VRING @*1.16V* (that is a little more than 1.15V and this 0.01V make the difference...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) is stable for Core i7 4790K/4770K and even for Pentium G3258.
> For all these CPUs lowering VRING to 1.15V caused instability, infact your experience confirmed this situation.
> I know that 1.20V is not so much more than 1.16V but when you're on the edge of achieving OC stability and you're on the high side of temperatures, even a saved degree can make a real difference and a VRING lowered of 0.040V may help to achieve the final result.
> Depending on silicon quality there were certain CPUs that with VRING @1.16V were stable with cache @4.2/4.3 Ghz but for that voltage applied this was the best result that i've seen.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> KK


You are right sir! 1.16 has no issues. It is set to adaptive though so it jumped up to 1.208 but I believe when I had it set to 1.2 it peaked at 1.24ish. That is so strange that there is such a defined line right there. It was BSOD nearly instantly in stress testing at 1.15

Will try gaming with it a bit and see how it goes. Report back if I have any issues. Thanks for your expertise


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> You are right sir! 1.16 has no issues. It is set to adaptive though so it jumped up to 1.208 but I believe when I had it set to 1.2 it peaked at 1.24ish. That is so strange that there is such a defined line right there. It was BSOD nearly instantly in stress testing at 1.15
> 
> Will try gaming with it a bit and see how it goes. Report back if I have any issues. Thanks for your expertise


Exact same experience for me, minus the voltage spike. It's weird to be such a universal trait among CPUs. Nice to have the peace of mind that comes with knowing one of the variables of greatest concern is totally eliminated from the equation, especially while trying to lock down an OC with 2800mhz ram and >1.3 vcore.


----------



## dmfree88

I tried changing to over-ride mode and kept cache voltage at 1.16. It still bumped up during load but only went up to 1.92 then I got a BSOD on run 5 or 6 of IBT normal. It appears it requires adaptive and 1.2v under load to stay stable. Will continue to test but it might need a small bump. Might also be motherboard related.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

For some reason, changing the PCH voltages upwards .05v each has made my motherboard change one of my DDR VREFs to .70 from its stock .75.

Don't even have a setting for those in UEFI; it just shows up in Command Center and I've never changed them. Doesn't seem to have hurt RAM stability. I may well have 46x/42x/2800 fully stabilized. One more cache multi and hopefully I'll be able to drop vcore a teensy bit.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I tried changing to over-ride mode and kept cache voltage at 1.16. It still bumped up during load but only went up to 1.92 then I got a BSOD on run 5 or 6 of IBT normal. It appears it requires adaptive and 1.2v under load to stay stable. Will continue to test but it might need a small bump. Might also be motherboard related.


What is the Core tested frequency?! If i recall well maybe it's @4.8 Ghz...is it right?!
Well, i have a 4770K and a 4790K that on ASRock Z97 OC Formula are fully Prime 95 V.27.9 (AVX1) stable @4.8 Ghz with cache @4.0Ghz with VCore @1,235V in override mode (these settings are stable with 2x8GB DDR3 2666 Mhz C12, for 32 GB of RAM i need much VCore), so try the cache @4.0 Ghz with 1.16V VRING in override mode as said before but reduce the VCCIN to 1.84V even this in override mode.
Give it a try because these CPUs are so sensitive to voltages variations and there are some "magical numbers" that do the right job...









Thanks for Rep+!


----------



## dmfree88

My apologies I forgot to test my ram when I switched to 1866, I tried to downclock it to 1866 with cas 10 and even at 1.6v it is still not stable. I finally gave up and pushed it back to 2400 cas 11 1.65v and it is working fine (the point of downclocking was lowering the voltage but it just wont work well so whatever). 1.16v vring override works fine now. It still bumps voltage during load to 1.192 and sits at 1.184 during idle. not exactly sure why it is returning these results it might be a bad reading in hwinfo. My offset is set to 0.001 I figured this would prevent it from going up anymore than 0.001 but no difference.


----------



## SgtRotty

can someone tell me what V1 voltage is for?? its reaching as high as 2.3-2.4


----------



## JackCY

It's the Integrated Space Heater aka IHS.

Who the hell knows, even HWinfo doesn't.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> VCore @1,235V in override mode :


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's a magic number for my cache. That exact voltage + 1.91 VCCIN, 1.31 vCore, and +.007 vSA got to desktop and passed 30m of AIDA CPU. Not CPU + FPU though.

I think I finally figured out a pattern on mine and am 20 minutes into an HCi test at 4.6 core 4.3 cache. If the pattern holds, I'm on track for 4.4ghz cache and a .025 vcore reduction once I get there.

1.3vid/1.32v measured load vRing for 4.3 cache. Had to up vccin from 1.952 to 2.08v to stabilize vRing. 2.12v is the next magic VCCIN setting from previous tests. Hoping for 1.325v cache VID stable. From my testing, usually my core can do +2 bins faster than cache at the same voltage.

Anyways, do you have a list of magic numbers specific to some of your CPUs? If you can give me a magic voltage that allows me 4.6ghz @ 1.30 VID instead of the 1.325 I'm hoping for or the 1.35 I've always needed so far DAMMIT

Glad this forum auto-saves drafts. Did a no-bsod reboot in the middle of that sentence.

So yeah, I'll stalk your post history and rep spam you if you can save me from the voltages I expect to need.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> My apologies I forgot to test my ram when I switched to 1866, I tried to downclock it to 1866 with cas 10 and even at 1.6v it is still not stable. I finally gave up and pushed it back to 2400 cas 11 1.65v and it is working fine (the point of downclocking was lowering the voltage but it just wont work well so whatever). 1.16v vring override works fine now. It still bumps voltage during load to 1.192 and sits at 1.184 during idle. not exactly sure why it is returning these results it might be a bad reading in hwinfo. My offset is set to 0.001 I figured this would prevent it from going up anymore than 0.001 but no difference.


Is your RAM Hynix-based? Are your secondaries manually keyed in?

If so, try changing WCL (or CWL, some mobo makers name it differently) 7 for CAS 10. It was hell trying to stabilize my RAM until I looked up the data sheet and read about each CAS latency needing a specific CAS Write Latency.

CAS 13 - CWL 9
CAS 11 - CWL 8
10 - 7
9- 7
8 - 6

Notice there's no CAS 12. I don't recommend going for HCi stability with CAS 12 on an average binned stick of Hynix.


----------



## Ace01

Once i finish overclocking my 4690k ill apply to the group, still working on it. Right now im at 4.4 @1.25v, I'm not sure if that's good or average for this chip though.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

It's weird the little things I notice as I approach stability.

At lower cache ratios, running memtest in adaptive would see the VID occasionally bounce from my UEFI set 1.350 to 1.41. Measured vCore never reached it, but it would bounce between 1.376 and 1.384 because of it.

With cache closer to core ratio and voltages closer to ideal, the FIVR itself says required vcore is decreasing.

Additionally, I have 100% confirmed that overvolting my pch rails is critical to stability. vccin 2.08 was too much; turns out I only needed +.025 to 1.975 for 43x cache. I noticed my vSA wobble is back, and tried lowering pch 1.05 rail from 1.15 -> 1.10 and the 1.5v rail from 1.6 -> 1.55. Locked up only a few seconds later.

1.18 and 1.63 have reduced the vSA change, but it's still there. 6 minutes into this run. At least if it's not stable I know which direction to go.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ace01*
> 
> Once i finish overclocking my 4690k ill apply to the group, still working on it. Right now im at 4.4 @1.25v, I'm not sure if that's good or average for this chip though.


About average, few of us can do 4.5 at 1.2 or slightly lower.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> 
> 
> can someone tell me what V1 voltage is for?? its reaching as high as 2.3-2.4


These are usually arbitrary / erroneous values which, I personally, Hide - Disable. IF you think that some important value is not monitored correctly by HWiNFO64, download the latest beta of the tool (as you should always do) and post a screenshot and your question in the *[OFFICIAL] HWiNFO/32/64 Thread*. I own the three Z97 motherboards shown in my sig_rig and I use the two of them (I'm not using the Giga). Since October 2014 when I've started with Intel, and before when I was using my AMD FX-8350, HWiNFO64 has been my companion. It has been the ONLY monitoring tool I am using.

Some people doubt its efficiency / its validity / its importance. I do not understand what exactly those people prefer / expect from us? To turn our desks into laboratories in which we will be using 4 - 5 - 6 different Digital Multimeters from a good brand, together with other instruments for the temperatures, and run our computers like that?!

Anyway. Just hide that, and whatever other, value appears to be erratic to you, after some hours of regular usage and your preferable stress testing.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> These are usually arbitrary / erroneous values which, I personally, Hide - Disable. IF you think that some important value is not monitored correctly by HWiNFO64, download the latest beta of the tool (as you should always do) and post a screenshot and your question in the *[OFFICIAL] HWiNFO/32/64 Thread*. I own the three Z97 motherboards shown in my sig_rig and I use the two of them (I'm not using the Giga). Since October 2014 when I've started with Intel, and before when I was using my AMD FX-8350, HWiNFO64 has been my companion. It has been the ONLY monitoring tool I am using.
> 
> Some people doubt its efficiency / its validity / its importance. I do not understand what exactly those people prefer / expect from us? To turn our desks into laboratories in which we will be using 4 - 5 - 6 different Digital Multimeters from a good brand, together with other instruments for the temperatures, and run our computers like that?!
> 
> Anyway. Just hide that, and whatever other, value appears to be erratic to you, after some hours of regular usage and your preferable stress testing.


It is quite accurate however just like any software for monitoring its not totally accurate. However should always be taken with a grain of salt, we don't know how accurate the sensors themselves are or the tolerances.

VID shows accurately as 1.189 but vcore is actually 1.200 and thats the one i follow as i can measure with a dmm, intel stress test shows my voltage core as VID so in between programs it gets confusing and annoying.

Nothing beats actual measurement but it is what it is lol. For example, one of my VRMs in ALL programs shows as 19°C in a 23-24°C room so yea haha.


----------



## JackCY

That's a priceless VRM man! The more you load it the colder it gets


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

I do not understand my CPU.

vSA +.01v IOA .01v IOD .27v - HCi BSOD 5 minutes
+.02 +.000 +.27 mem error 11m
+.03 +.000 +.27 20 minutes and going strong at 25mv lower vCore than I've ever been stable.

What is IOA for?


----------



## JackCY

Analog I/O. See the CPU graph to see what it is all connected to. The SA IOA IOD are all kind of I/O in between stuff.
I can't make heads nor tails out of your OC attempts.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> I do not understand my CPU.
> 
> vSA +.01v IOA .01v IOD .27v - HCi BSOD 5 minutes
> +.02 +.000 +.27 mem error 11m
> +.03 +.000 +.27 20 minutes and going strong at 25mv lower vCore than I've ever been stable.
> 
> What is IOA for?


The offsets themselves mean next to nothing. What are the actual voltages applied for each of those? You can check in HWiNFO. They should be pretty much stable (+ or - 0.02V or something) as long as the PC works, so whatever value you read at first is what we need. Post those here and we'll see.









PS : On my board they are labeled VCCSA, CPU Analog IO (IOA) and CPU Digital IO (IOD).


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Analog I/O. See the CPU graph to see what it is all connected to. The SA IOA IOD are all kind of I/O in between stuff.
> I can't make heads nor tails out of your OC attempts.


Me neither.

I've done all the standard methodical stuff. At this point I'm 5+ loops x264 stable 46/42/2800 but that's with 1.35 core VID which works out to 1.368v under load. I'm poking and prodding various spots just to see what happens.

If I feel like I'm hitting a dead end, sometimes I'll make a dramatic change to a variable followed by tiny tweaks to related ones. Just altering LLC one step can be enough to throw the memory OC off, but then a minor tweak of IO voltages can take it back to stable.

There's so many guides, theories, schools of thought, and over months of testing I've got a lot of data points of varying value.

I just want 46x at 1.325-1.336 VID. I think at this point it's coming down to a VCCIN issue, but then I run into weirdness like almost stock vSA and IOA increasing stability dramatically.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> From a little experience achieved testing about 33 CPUs (27 4790K + 3 4770K + 3 Pentium G3258) within a year from this month, i've found that a cache @4.0 Ghz with VRING @*1.16V* (that is a little more than 1.15V and this 0.01V make the difference...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) is stable for Core i7 4790K/4770K and even for Pentium G3258.
> For all these CPUs lowering VRING to 1.15V caused instability, infact your experience confirmed this situation.
> I know that 1.20V is not so much more than 1.16V but when you're on the edge of achieving OC stability and you're on the high side of temperatures, even a saved degree can make a real difference and a VRING lowered of 0.040V may help to achieve the final result.
> Depending on silicon quality there were certain CPUs that with VRING @1.16V were stable with cache @4.2/4.3 Ghz but for that voltage applied this was the best result that i've seen.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> KK


Are you talking your BIOS voltage setting? My cache is at 43x and I am rock stable at 1.15v in the BIOS. Under heavy load it gets up 1.18v as measured in HWINFO64. I had mine at 44x with 1.2v solid stable but I didn't see much reason to have that high a voltage on the ring. More likely the sensors that measure the voltage aren't all that accurate.


----------



## GeneO

Wrong thread


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Me neither.
> 
> I've done all the standard methodical stuff. At this point I'm 5+ loops x264 stable 46/42/2800 but that's with 1.35 core VID which works out to 1.368v under load. I'm poking and prodding various spots just to see what happens.
> 
> If I feel like I'm hitting a dead end, sometimes I'll make a dramatic change to a variable followed by tiny tweaks to related ones. Just altering LLC one step can be enough to throw the memory OC off, but then a minor tweak of IO voltages can take it back to stable.
> 
> There's so many guides, theories, schools of thought, and over months of testing I've got a lot of data points of varying value.
> 
> I just want 46x at 1.325-1.336 VID. I think at this point it's coming down to a VCCIN issue, but then I run into weirdness like almost stock vSA and IOA increasing stability dramatically.



reset to default
write down all stock voltages in non turbo state
write down all stock voltages in turbo state
manually (not adaptive, overried/manual/static/what ever it's called) set Vcore, Vring, Vccin, to stock turbo values, if it's ASRock set offsets to +0.001, set core and cache to max turbo on all core, test
enable XMP on RAM, restart, write down Vsa, Vioa, Viod set automatically by UEFI in XMP for your RAM, test
raise core ratio until test fails, note down temperatures and see how much more your cooler can handle, choose your target max voltage, say Vcore 1.325V
set Vcore 1.325V and Vccin = Vcore + 0.4V medium LLC, do not change ratio yet, test, see if the temperature is acceptable and handable by your cooler, if the CPU is stable at this voltage with low ratio
ballpark ratio until you find max stable core ratio at your target voltage, say your stock is 4.4? Or 3.9? So you try 4.6, test, not stable, try 4.5 test, it's stable, done you got 4.5 at 1.325V
keep 4.5 and start lowering Vcore until test fails, note down the minimum stable Vcore, now set Vcore to "found minimum + 0.025V", say minimum test stable was Vcore 1.290V so you set Vcore to 1.315V
done you've found your max OC 4.5GHz at Vcore 1.315V

Test with x264 should be long, I've used lazy 10 loops or longer 50 loops. I think the recommended would be 8h, I also have unlimited option in the batch file, infinity which you can run indefinitely and then stop it when you get back to your PC at random time. The shorter the x264/5 test you run the more Vcore you need to add as a safety zone. Also CPUs tend to settle down after a few months, kind of burn in and may require more Vcore if your safe zone was small.

After you have core ratio, you do the same with cache ratio which most of the time will give you no performance benefit and can also make your core ratio unstable even though cache would otherwise clock higher, IMHO that is often because your Vcore is too low. You find your max stable cache ratio 4.2 with your 4.5 core ratio and call it a day.
Don't bother with RAM as testing RAM takes weeks, brings no benefit at all and it's a major PITA. Plus you need some magical RAM that is high clocks low latency but was sold with low clocks and high latency, good luck finding a company that bins the RAM that way, most of the time they just bin the RAM and sell you the high speed low latency RAM already OCed with proper XMP profiles.

If you are bored or like lower temps at the end you can lower Vsa, Vioa, Viod and test again, lower one by one, test each time, tons of time to do proper.
Vccin to Vccin = Vmax (max of any voltage you used, core, ring, sa, ioa, iod) + 0.3V medium LLC. On DC Vccin works fine until Vmax + 0.2V but may depend on mobo or CPU. I don't think it runs that well on older Haswell.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That's a magic number for my cache. That exact voltage + 1.91 VCCIN, 1.31 vCore, and +.007 vSA got to desktop and passed 30m of AIDA CPU. Not CPU + FPU though.
> 
> I think I finally figured out a pattern on mine and am 20 minutes into an HCi test at 4.6 core 4.3 cache. If the pattern holds, I'm on track for 4.4ghz cache and a .025 vcore reduction once I get there.
> 
> 1.3vid/1.32v measured load vRing for 4.3 cache. Had to up vccin from 1.952 to 2.08v to stabilize vRing. 2.12v is the next magic VCCIN setting from previous tests. Hoping for 1.325v cache VID stable. From my testing, usually my core can do +2 bins faster than cache at the same voltage.
> 
> *Anyways, do you have a list of magic numbers specific to some of your CPUs?* If you can give me a magic voltage that allows me 4.6ghz @ 1.30 VID instead of the 1.325 I'm hoping for or the 1.35 I've always needed so far DAMMIT
> 
> Glad this forum auto-saves drafts. Did a no-bsod reboot in the middle of that sentence.
> 
> So yeah, I'll stalk your post history and rep spam you if you can save me from the voltages I expect to need.


Hello MIXEDGREENS! There aren't "standard" magic numbers but sometimes during handpicking of processors you can meet a "magic silicon" that will achieve some interesting OC results with "magic numbers" on voltages applied, so i can't help you in this way but i can help you on how to RMA a CPU to Intel "without problems"...









Cheers,

KK


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Are you talking your BIOS voltage setting? My cache is at 43x and I am rock stable at 1.15v in the BIOS. Under heavy load it gets up 1.18v as measured in HWINFO64. I had mine at 44x with 1.2v solid stable but I didn't see much reason to have that high a voltage on the ring. More likely the sensors that measure the voltage aren't all that accurate.


Yes, 1.16V applied in BIOS in override mode.








As said in previous post i've found some CPU like yours that were stable up to x43/x44 with this applied voltage.

Cheers,

KK


----------



## tolis626

I dunno about you guys, but on my chip adding a bit of VRing helps stability overall, not only at high uncore frequencies. I think lowering it way down (along with the uncore clock, like 35x) to like 1.05V also helps, but lacks in performance (35x to 43x is quite jump, should yield similar gains to a 100MHz core overclock or thereabouts).

E.g. On my CPU, I can get 4.8GHz "stable" at 1.32V VID (1.344V Vcore according to HWiNFO) with my uncore at 43x and VRing at 1.2V (Uses about 1.21-1.23V under load according to HWiNFO). Go any lower on the VRing, and stability is much harder to attain, even at 1.335V core VID, requiring even more VCCIN than the 1.9V I have now, more VCCSA, etc. Adding a bit of VRing simplifies things on my chip and allows me to push it somewhat safely, as I start getting a bit scared above 1.3V for 24/7 use. I shouldn't, probably, as people are using way more 24/7 with no problems within the usable lifespan of the chip, but whatever. I expect it to last a few more years anyway. Even if I upgrade, it's going to go in a secondary rig I'll build around it, so I want it alive, preferably.

PS : I have brought this up before, but here it goes again. I dunno how accurate my HWiNFO readings are regarding voltages. Don't get me wrong, it's not HWiNFO's fault as all monitoring apps show more or less the same values. But take VCore for example. It only goes in steps. 1.296V to 1.312V to 1.328V to 1.344V, 1.360V, 1.376V and the list goes on. Now, setting a VID of, let's say, 1.305V will give me 1.328V Vcore on all cores consistently under load. Upping VID to 1.31V will give mostly 1.328V with cores 3 and 4 sometimes using 1.344V. Then upping the VID to 1.315V leads to all cores using mostly 1.344V while cores 1 and 2 will sometimes drop to 1.328V. Going to 1.32V VID will cause all cores to use 1.344V all the time. The same continues upwards. 1.325V VID leads to only cores 3 and 4 using 1.36V sometimes etc etc etc. You get the idea. My guess is it's a sensor reporting thing, but it could be right and that's how it is. "Get a multimeter" you'll say. Tbh, I can't be THAT bothered. I mean, I wanna know what's going on, but not to the point where I'll go full hardware on it.

If anyone has any insight, I'd aprreciate it.


----------



## dmfree88

I have noticed similar on my 4790k with hwinfo. Seems to always jump by similar numbers. My motherboard boosts up quite a bit during load though I am set to 1.232v (4.8ghz) which is what the VID shows but under load it jumps to 1.272 vcore. If I raise the voltage though it just goes up additionally. I thought maybe I could find a median but it does it no matter what the LLC/voltage is set to. Not much control over this but I did notice the numbers it jumps to are always the same like you are saying. Curious how it works as well. I am guessing the regulator only jumps certain levels of volts and is probably motherboard dependent. Not sure though.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I have noticed similar on my 4790k with hwinfo. Seems to always jump by similar numbers. My motherboard boosts up quite a bit during load though I am set to 1.232v (4.8ghz) which is what the VID shows but under load it jumps to 1.272. If I raise the voltage though it just goes up additionally. I thought maybe I could find a median but it does it no matter what the LLC is set to. Not much control over this but I did notice the numbers it jumps to are always the same like you are saying. Curious how it works as well. I am guessing the regulator only jumps certain levels of volts and is probably motherboard dependent. Not sure though.


Yeah its mobo related.
It also depends on Just how heavy the load is. For exemple 100% load in prime Will give you a bigger offset of extra voltage bump than 100% load in Aida 64 probably. It shows 100% load for both When stresstest with them but eventual reached max vcore Will be different.

To me.. I think it can be really usfull knowing to around what actual vcore under a specific stresstest load of ur choice Will be reached. But using to many different kinds of programs to test might get confusing lol.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> if the CPU is stable at this voltage with low ratio


Thank you. That's one part of the procedure I'd forgotten.
Quote:


> Don't bother with RAM as testing RAM takes weeks, brings no benefit at all and it's a major PITA. Plus you need some magical RAM that is high clocks low latency but was sold with low clocks and high latency, good luck finding a company that bins the RAM that way, most of the time they just bin the RAM and sell you the high speed low latency RAM already OCed with proper XMP profiles.
> 
> If you are bored or like lower temps at the end you can lower Vsa, Vioa, Viod and test again, lower one by one, test each time, tons of time to do proper.
> Vccin to Vccin = Vmax (max of any voltage you used, core, ring, sa, ioa, iod) + 0.3V medium LLC. On DC Vccin works fine until Vmax + 0.2V but may depend on mobo or CPU. I don't think it runs that well on older Haswell.


RAM I have already put the time in to OC. Got 1600 9-9-9 Hynix to 2800 11-14-14 and tight tertiaries. Super proud of that, honestly. At this stage I'm more searching for a magic VCCIN + LLC combo that the core likes.


----------



## dmfree88

whats interesting is these same numbers are sticking in my mind from my AMD cpu as well. Not sure if it is a similar regulation method but I seem to remember the same numbers popping up. I generally use those numbers as well when I set voltage. 1.232 is what the regulator jumps up to during load if I am set around 1.195-1.2 (give or take) in bios so I ended up at 1.232 for stability when I crashed at 1.221 (which jumped up to 1.272 and bounced between that and 1.242 IIRC, Now is stable 1.272 during load)

During gaming today (played crysis 3 and project cars) it peaked at 1.264v so as you mentioned quack it really seems to be dependent on the amount of load. All my stabilization testing is just done with intel burn test (which is what I was using when I said "during load" above). I run normal while I am playing around and until I am happy with stability then do one run on high after I have settled in (which is 10x runs technically) then I start gaming and if it works it works. Don't really want to spend too much time stress testing if I can avoid it. I do consider any appearance of the loading symbol or even minimal freezing of the flame to be failure.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

It might be superstition, but I believe things to be more stable when the unloaded VIDs are as close to one another as possible. I'll load up command center and move the vcore in .001 increments to see what single core voltage setting gets them most closely clumped. It's not always a clean .01v step.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> whats interesting is these same numbers are sticking in my mind from my AMD cpu as well. Not sure if it is a similar regulation method but I seem to remember the same numbers popping up. I generally use those numbers as well when I set voltage. 1.232 is what the regulator jumps up to during load if I am set around 1.195-1.2 (give or take) in bios so I ended up at 1.232 for stability when I crashed at 1.221 (which jumped up to 1.272 and bounced between that and 1.242 IIRC, Now is stable 1.272 during load)
> 
> During gaming today (played crysis 3 and project cars) it peaked at 1.264v so as you mentioned quack it really seems to be dependent on the amount of load. All my stabilization testing is just done with intel burn test (which is what I was using when I said "during load" above). I run normal while I am playing around and until I am happy with stability then do one run on high after I have settled in (which is 10x runs technically) then I start gaming and if it works it works. Don't really want to spend too much time stress testing if I can avoid it. I do consider any appearance of the loading symbol or even minimal freezing of the flame to be failure.


If you are testing now running normal, i would just stick to normal and just Let raise the amount of runs to pass.

High Will use more ram and put more load on ur system, so where your settings are stable at "normal" it might crash When switching to high.


----------



## dmfree88

I usually load up custom with nearly all of ram used and run for 5 minutes after all is said and done if I really want to check stability (which I did do for a moment the other day). If it is not stable on high and normal it is likely not actually stable at all. Temps are definitely higher and the runs themselves take much longer. On normal it takes about 7 seconds per run which barely has time for the CPU to warm up which is why I switch to high afterwards (normal for testing ramping up and down ability, high for temperature stressing). I do extreme/custom as this helps verify your ram is stable, the run takes way too long though I don't wait for it to finish I just load it up (which it takes a few moments to load up the ram) and wait a couple minutes to verify it works. It is much rougher on the system but it still should be stable on any setting I would think. If yours is only stable on normal but not on high you might have a ram problem or are just on the fine line of stability which doesn't mean it will crash during regular use and may be stable enough but isn't necessarily 100% stable.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I usually load up custom with nearly all of ram used and run for 5 minutes after all is said and done if I really want to check stability (which I did do for a moment the other day). If it is not stable on high and normal it is likely not actually stable at all. Temps are definitely higher and the runs themselves take much longer. On normal it takes about 7 seconds per run which barely has time for the CPU to warm up which is why I switch to high afterwards (normal for testing ramping up and down ability, high for temperature stressing). I do extreme/custom as this helps verify your ram is stable, the run takes way too long though I don't wait for it to finish I just load it up and wait a couple minutes to verify it works. It is much rougher on the system but it still should be stable on any setting I would think. If yours is only stable on normal but not on high you might have a ram problem or are just on the fine line of stability which doesn't mean it will crash during regular use and may be stable enough but isn't necessarily 100% stable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> whats interesting is these same numbers are sticking in my mind from my AMD cpu as well. Not sure if it is a similar regulation method but I seem to remember the same numbers popping up. I generally use those numbers as well when I set voltage. 1.232 is what the regulator jumps up to during load if I am set around 1.195-1.2 (give or take) in bios so I ended up at 1.232 for stability when I crashed at 1.221 (which jumped up to 1.272 and bounced between that and 1.242 IIRC, Now is stable 1.272 during load)
> 
> During gaming today (played crysis 3 and project cars) it peaked at 1.264v so as you mentioned quack it really seems to be dependent on the amount of load. All my stabilization testing is just done with intel burn test (which is what I was using when I said "during load" above). I run normal while I am playing around and until I am happy with stability then do one run on high after I have settled in (which is 10x runs technically) then I start gaming and if it works it works. Don't really want to spend too much time stress testing if I can avoid it. I do consider any appearance of the loading symbol or even minimal freezing of the flame to be failure.


If you are testing now running normal, i would just stick to normal and just Let raise the amount of runs to pass.

High Will use more ram and put more load on ur system, so where your settings are stable at "normal" it might crash When switching to high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I usually load up custom with nearly all of ram used and run for 5 minutes after all is said and done if I really want to check stability (which I did do for a moment the other day). If it is not stable on high and normal it is likely not actually stable at all. Temps are definitely higher and the runs themselves take much longer. On normal it takes about 7 seconds per run which barely has time for the CPU to warm up which is why I switch to high afterwards (normal for testing ramping up and down ability, high for temperature stressing). I do extreme/custom as this helps verify your ram is stable, the run takes way too long though I don't wait for it to finish I just load it up and wait a couple minutes to verify it works. It is much rougher on the system but it still should be stable on any setting I would think. If yours is only stable on normal but not on high you might have a ram problem or are just on the fine line of stability which doesn't mean it will crash during regular use and may be stable enough but isn't necessarily 100% stable.


I dont use ibt at all. Ive used it in the past though.

My point was.. when switching to a higher load, you might crash while on normal everything is fine.

Since you mentioned you dont want to spend all that much time stresstesting.

Just loading it up for a minute and closing it before a run is passed isnt really effective I think, but whatever works for you I say go for it


----------



## dmfree88

It would probably take 10+ minutes to do a 14+gb custom single run. Not sure but the purpose is not to test if it passes the test as the test has already been passed 20+ times from running normal then high 10 or more times each. The purpose is to assure it doesn't BSOD or freeze up when the ram is heavily loaded and the test is running.

My point is if you crash on high but not normal you are not actually stable. Loading up more ram should not make you unstable. If it does you are probably not actually fully stable and it most likely has to do with your ram or the ram controller because that is where the additional load is mostly added when increasing difficulty of IBT. Although the Vcore may still need more volts as well but I see no reason you shouldn't pass on any setting if it is really stable.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> It would probably take 10+ minutes to do a 14+gb custom single run. Not sure but the purpose is not to test if it passes the test as the test has already been passed 20+ times from running normal then high 10 or more times each. The purpose is to assure it doesn't BSOD or freeze up when the ram is heavily loaded and the test is running.
> 
> My point is if you crash on high but not normal you are not actually stable. Loading up more ram should not make you unstable. If it does you are probably not actually fully stable and it most likely has to do with your ram or the ram controller because that is where the additional load is mostly added when increasing difficulty of IBT. Although the Vcore may still need more volts as well but I see no reason you shouldn't pass on any setting if it is really stable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> It would probably take 10+ minutes to do a 14+gb custom single run. Not sure but the purpose is not to test if it passes the test as the test has already been passed 20+ times from running normal then high 10 or more times each. The purpose is to assure it doesn't BSOD or freeze up when the ram is heavily loaded and the test is running.
> 
> My point is if you crash on high but not normal you are not actually stable. Loading up more ram should not make you unstable. If it does you are probably not actually fully stable and it most likely has to do with your ram or the ram controller because that is where the additional load is mostly added when increasing difficulty of IBT. Although the Vcore may still need more volts as well but I see no reason you shouldn't pass on any setting if it is really stable.


I see ur point.

I guess it all depends in the end on what kind of stability one is trying to achieve


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Once I gave in to my CPU's outlandish vCore demands it stopped holding my IMC hostage.

4.6ghz core, 4.3ghz ring, ddr3-2800 with snug timings, +.01v IOA, +.02v IOD, HCi stable 30 minutes and counting.



Odds are I'll end up at 4.5ghz 24/7, but at least I hit my goal.


----------



## CL3P20

& triplets @ 12 too.. thats strong! Nice work MG.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> & triplets @ 12 too.. thats strong! Nice work MG.


Thank you! I think it bears repeating that I wouldn't have even tried for this without your suggestion, and wouldn't have worked it out without your advice.


----------



## fat4l

Guys, which is the "best" asus realbench version now ?
I see these new versions have H264 cut to half.... Hmmm

Anyone tested the differences ?


----------



## jdorje

1.77v dram? Is that legit?


----------



## JackCY

Don't use Realbench, it's just a compilation of open source software that they've put together as a wanna be office workload test, one part of it is Handbrake H264.
You can use OCN's own x264/5 bench for the same purpose of benching and not cooking your CPU.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Once I gave in to my CPU's outlandish vCore demands it stopped holding my IMC hostage.
> 
> 4.6ghz core, 4.3ghz ring, ddr3-2800 with snug timings, +.01v IOA, +.02v IOD, HCi stable 30 minutes and counting.
> 
> 
> 
> Odds are I'll end up at 4.5ghz 24/7, but at least I hit my goal.


Sweet mother of baby Jesus, that's a lot of voltage. 1.13V VCCSA is a lot. Maybe you need to back down a bit. I don't know if it's dangerous per se, but when the stock value is 0.82V... You get the idea. Also, over 1.3V VRing certainly isn't a good idea. I wouldn't go over 1.25V (I'm running 1.2V right now).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 1.77v dram? Is that legit?


Yeah, RAM can take a lot of voltage. I've seen people pushing over 1.9V on DDR3 sticks. Is it recommended? No. Is it safe? No one knows. I guess it should be relatively safe. Worst thing that can happen is you fry your RAM sticks, which isn't so devastating.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Don't use Realbench, it's just a compilation of open source software that they've put together as a wanna be office workload test, one part of it is Handbrake H264.
> You can use OCN's own x264/5 bench for the same purpose of benching and not cooking your CPU.


RealBench is fine, dude. Been using it for about a year, never had any problems. It also finds instabilities like a boss, only OCCT and Prime95 beat it, but these reach dangerous temps, while the max I see during RealBench is like 80C at 1.325V. Also, it tests your RAM too, so it's a more inclusive test. X264/X265 work too and are fine for testing core stability, but that's about it.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Sweet mother of baby Jesus, that's a lot of voltage. 1.13V VCCSA is a lot. Maybe you need to back down a bit. I don't know if it's dangerous per se, but when the stock value is 0.82V... You get the idea. Also, over 1.3V VRing certainly isn't a good idea. I wouldn't go over 1.25V (I'm running 1.2V right now).


I took the vSA value straight from the XMP settings of other high speed Hynix kits. It's currently getting reduced.

.01v resulted in an HCi error 10 minutes in. +.03 gave me a x9Cmachine check at 5 minutes.

But it made tuning vastly simpler.


----------



## CL3P20

@ tolis626 - Your not very accurate in your statements advising against 'higher voltage'

*up to 1.25v on air for >8GBs of RAM is quite common even for XMP settings .. and especially when running full bank (all slots populated)

*"stock" VCCSA is independent for each IMC/CPU.. your 'stock' is not others 'stock'

*VCCSA depends greatly on the type of RAM IC.. ie - set Auto using Samsung and compare to Auto running PSC etc.

*RAM voltage below 1.85v for IB and HW is just fine so long as your IC arent getting instability from heat during extended loads.

I run 1.8v daily for 4x2 BSGE (garbage Kingston 1333mhz set) @ 2050mhz. Its stable using HCI memtest so far, >500% coverage & there is no risk in damaging the IC at this speed/latency/voltage


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> @ tolis626 - Your not very accurate in your statements advising against 'higher voltage'
> 
> *up to 1.25v on air for >8GBs of RAM is quite common even for XMP settings .. and especially when running full bank (all slots populated)
> *"stock" VCCSA is independent for each IMC/CPU.. your 'stock' is not others 'stock'
> *VCCSA depends greatly on the type of RAM IC.. ie - set Auto using Samsung and compare to Auto running PSC etc.
> *RAM voltage below 1.85v for IB and HW is just fine so long as your IC arent getting instability from heat during extended loads.
> 
> I run 1.8v daily for 4x2 BSGE (garbage Kingston 1333mhz set) @ 2050mhz. Its stable using HCI memtest so far, >500% coverage & there is no risk in damaging the IC at this speed/latency/voltage


Hmmm... Regarding the VCCSA part, I must admit I didn't know. All Haswell's I've seen started off with 0.82V VCCSA. But now that you mention it, that was always at a bone stock "Load Optimized Defaults" state, so you're probably right. I remember some people with Sandy Bridge-E CPUs having trouble with high VCCSA, but I can't remember the details. Unless I can find something to contradict you, I have to take your word for it.









But on the RAM voltage side... I don't see where you disagree with me. I said the same thing, that DDR3 DIMMs can take that kind of voltage no problem from what I know. When I said something about frying the DIMMs, I meant that in the worst case scenario it's just a RAM swap and the problem is fixed. It's not like you'll ruin your mobo or CPU at even higher DRAM voltages. And when I said it's not recommended, I meant that it's not manufacturer recommended. Manufacturers only suggest up to 1.65V from what I know. I guess I should have been clearer on that part, though.

Since you seem to know your stuff when it comes to RAM overclocking, what do you do with VTTDDR (or whatever that voltage that follows exactly half of VDIMM is called) when going over 1.65V on VDIMM? I mean, most guides say leave it do its thing, but only up to a certain point. On my mobo, the number will turn red at over 0.825V, or when running 1.65V VDIMM. Which is fine, as 1.65V is all I need for my memory, but still I'm curious. I also may want to further overclock my memory down the road just for fun (Although I doubt it's going to do much, as anything above 2400MHz doesn't seem to boot anyway), so it'd be nice to know.


----------



## CL3P20

VTTDDR is the most finicky voltage there is. It is from my experience completely independent from set to the next. A different timing combination or speed could mean using a different VTT.. some of which may refuse to even POST. Frankly, its not worth the time tuning unless your running SKL and trying for all out speed. Its never produced anything for me other than mystery.

*only RAM I have every damaged is PSC..and with less than 1.77v air. Samsung and Hynix can run over 2v air for life without worry. Its all in what your trying to accomplish. Obviously vitamin 'V' isnt going to cure everything and thats where folks get things twisted I think. Its ok to add voltage as long as results are scaling and temps are under control. Fall outside of those lines and your asking for serious issues regardless of what component your talking about.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> VTTDDR is the most finicky voltage there is. It is from my experience completely independent from set to the next. A different timing combination or speed could mean using a different VTT.. some of which may refuse to even POST. Frankly, its not worth the time tuning unless your running SKL and trying for all out speed. Its never produced anything for me other than mystery.
> 
> *only RAM I have every damaged is PSC..and with less than 1.77v air. Samsung and Hynix can run over 2v air for life without worry. Its all in what your trying to accomplish. Obviously vitamin 'V' isnt going to cure everything and thats where folks get things twisted I think. Its ok to add voltage as long as results are scaling and temps are under control. Fall outside of those lines and your asking for serious issues regardless of what component your talking about.


Glad to see I've been right to avoid messing with it.









To be honest, RAM is the most "safe" thing to mess with for me. The only times I've seen RAM fail aren't from overclocking, but rather aging or because of defects. Plus, it's the easiest and cheapest thing to replace if it breaks. Thing is, most of the time problems with RAM are a pain in the bum to diagnose. Sure, a boot loop or a failure to post is one thing, but random BSODs out of nowhere can be RAM related but RAM is usually the last thing people have in mind. And that's why I never ever suggest overclocking RAM to anyone, unless they're someone who knows what they're doing. Testing for hours upon hours with HCIMemtest, only for it to find an errors 4 hours in, after having made a 400% pass is infuriating. But it's part of the fun for me. Others usually don't find this fun. At all.









Since you're here... One more question. What's your suggestions on what to do with tertiary timings? My mobo has them labeled in a quite confusing way, so I can't know what is what. But I do know they can make a large difference performance-wise.

Also, @everyone. What would you say is the maximum safe VCCIN on air/AIO water? Seeing it go over 2V kinda scares me, but different guides imply that up to 2.2V should be "safe".


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Since you're here... One more question. What's your suggestions on what to do with tertiary timings? My mobo has them labeled in a quite confusing way, so I can't know what is what.


You _can_ know, and you'll need to. I've been at this for weeks and I feel like I've barely scratched the surface of memory timings. It helps to learn the terms each MB maker uses so you can draw from as many sources of information as possible.

IIRC your motherboard is pretty friendly for memory OCing. There's a ROG guide or two out there for your motherboard that covers some of the basics for memory overclocking with it. You might be able to just change a couple options and get 90% of the way there.

Beyond that it gets hairy, and you'll find that the rabbit hole goes as deep as you want. Try leaving memory timings on auto and see what tertiaries it sets for different ram speeds. Look at other people's timings with the same ICs as your RAM at the speed you want.

If you want to manually tune them, get a few different memory benchmarks together, a few RAM stress tests at the ready, and a big notebook. Bigger.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> You _can_ know, and you'll need to. I've been at this for weeks and I feel like I've barely scratched the surface of memory timings. It helps to learn the terms each MB maker uses so you can draw from as many sources of information as possible.
> 
> IIRC your motherboard is pretty friendly for memory OCing. There's a ROG guide or two out there for your motherboard that covers some of the basics for memory overclocking with it. You might be able to just change a couple options and get 90% of the way there.
> 
> Beyond that it gets hairy, and you'll find that the rabbit hole goes as deep as you want. Try leaving memory timings on auto and see what tertiaries it sets for different ram speeds. Look at other people's timings with the same ICs as your RAM at the speed you want.
> 
> If you want to manually tune them, get a few different memory benchmarks together, a few RAM stress tests at the ready, and a big notebook. Bigger.


By "I can't know", I meant there's some confusing labeling of timings. I don't know why, but Asus HAD TO do it differently. Tertiary timings' names are all over the place. And I think not even all of them are there, ready to be adjusted. Primary and secondary timings are ok, at least, although tweaking secondary timings didn't provide that large of a performance benefit, even during memory benchmarks. I think they just improved the consistency of the RAM's performance, but that could easily be placebo.

Another problem I have is that I don't know what ICs I'm using. That I have a pair of 8GB Corsair Vengeance Pro sticks rated at 2133MHz 11-11-11-27-2T at 1.5V doesn't say much. It's your run of the mill, mid to high end memory module. I couldn't find the ICs used anywhere online, though. The way I see it, the only way to know is to take the DIMMs apart, but I'm kind of scared of taking apart things that weren't meant to be taken apart (That's the reason I haven't delidded yet). This is also the reason I don't risk going over 1.65V on the RAM. Sure, Haswell isn't that sensitive (Or sensitive at all) to high memory voltages like some earlier CPUs were (*cough*socket 1366*cough*), but my system is on the brink of stability and having it thrown off by RAM going bad is infuriating just to think of. Then again, I don't believe my RAM will go bad at, say, 1.75V, but I also don't believe I can achieve any meaningful gains in performance by doing so. 2400MHz 10-12-12-30-1T is more than respectable in my book and having tightened secondary timings also helps. Maybe I could do like 2666MHz, but 8GB DIMMs don't predispose me for high clocks anyway, so I'm happy. In fact, for the longest time, I could only do 2200MHz because I didn't know about tweaking VCCSA. Turns out that my IMC crapped out and not the RAM itself in the beginning. Having it at about 0.95V let me go 2400MHz no problem.

Back to tweaking timings on my mobo. The only redeeming aspect of tertiary timings tweaking on the M7F is that it has a "Latency boundary" option (two of them actually, A and B) that roughly set tertiary timings in one swoop, so you don't have to tweak them all one by one. Thing is, I had it set to 1 and 5 and my timings didn't look that much lower than auto anyway. I also had HCI return a few errors (4 I think) after a 400% pass and 4 hours+ of testing. Thing is, that was at 1.6V (Yes, my RAM works at 2400MHz CL10 and 1.6V), but I have since moved to 1.65V for peace of mind. So I may try lowering them again just 'cause I can. Bad thing is, I don't know exactly what they correspond to.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285767-DDR3-IC-thread&p=5255150&viewfull=1#post5255150

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285767-DDR3-IC-thread&p=5256015&viewfull=1#post5256015

Looks like Hynix AFR. No clue how those compare to the BFR I've become intimately familiar with, but that's a good springboard. Poke around for some overclocking posts with 4gbit AFR sticks and you'll at least be able to find some secondary timing examples that might shed some light on an incorrect timing causing that instability.

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/533432/HYNIX/H5TQ4G83AFR-H9C.html

That's the AFR datasheet.

Your CWL for CAS 10 is 7, and CAS 11 needs 8. Double check that setting. Incorrect timing right there will make full stability incredibly difficult to achieve.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285767-DDR3-IC-thread&p=5255150&viewfull=1#post5255150
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285767-DDR3-IC-thread&p=5256015&viewfull=1#post5256015
> 
> Looks like Hynix AFR. No clue how those compare to the BFR I've become intimately familiar with, but that's a good springboard. Poke around for some overclocking posts with 4gbit AFR sticks and you'll at least be able to find some secondary timing examples that might shed some light on an incorrect timing causing that instability.
> 
> http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/533432/HYNIX/H5TQ4G83AFR-H9C.html
> 
> That's the AFR datasheet.
> 
> Your CWL for CAS 10 is 7, and CAS 11 needs 8. Double check that setting. Incorrect timing right there will make full stability incredibly difficult to achieve.


At least I got CWL right (or tWCL as my mobo calls it). If I remember correctly I had searched for higher binned kits of Vengeance Pro and copied some timings from there. That's how I ended up with my primaries, at least. I remember getting some erratic behavior with CWL at 8 and then I think it completely failed to boot at 6.

Anyways, thanks for your help man, much appreciated. I will take a closer look at all those later in the evening when I have time. +rep!

PS : I remembered now. My kit is Vengeance Pro v4.29. I had asked about it in the forums a while back and it seems that it uses Micron ICs. Those tend to not overclock that well if I'm not mistaken. I welcome being told I'm wrong, but 2400 CL10 seems to be about as high as it'll go without adding ridiculous amounts of voltage and needing to loosen the timings too much.


----------



## CL3P20

Hynix can take some voltage safely though. If they scale with voltage, you should be safe to run ~1.8v for daily use. I'd try 11-12-12-36 2T and see how high they will scale with voltage. Once you find a limit you can try to tune them in a bit.

*VCCIN- depends on CPU. Some just need more. Its not a voltage you want to increase unless its needed. Not all FIVR's are created equal.. and some HW CPU need higher VCCIN to produce the same amount of stable vcore compared to others. I generally just watch VCCIN with a MultiMeter and once both my vcore and VCCIN start to droop under load, I raise VCCIN a little bit until I see only the vcore fluctuating a small amount under load. I feel this technique helps achieve the lowest stable VCCIN for said clocks.


----------



## jdorje

How do i know who made my cheap-ass kit of ram?


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Hynix can take some voltage safely though. If they scale with voltage, you should be safe to run ~1.8v for daily use. I'd try 11-12-12-36 2T and see how high they will scale with voltage. Once you find a limit you can try to tune them in a bit.
> 
> *VCCIN- depends on CPU. Some just need more. Its not a voltage you want to increase unless its needed. Not all FIVR's are created equal.. and some HW CPU need higher VCCIN to produce the same amount of stable vcore compared to others. I generally just watch VCCIN with a MultiMeter and once both my vcore and VCCIN start to droop under load, I raise VCCIN a little bit until I see only the vcore fluctuating a small amount under load. I feel this technique helps achieve the lowest stable VCCIN for said clocks.


Yeah, Hynix (and I think also Samsung) ICs can take a beating. I've seen people go crazy with them no problem. As long as the IMC on your CPU can keep up, they keep going. I don't know anything about Micron ICs though. They're like the least interesting of the bunch or something. No one seems to talk about them.









For now I'll leave it be. It's plenty fast as it is and I don't think it's worth the hassle to push it farther.

Anyways, I know how VCCIN works and should be tweeked. Among the first things I had to learn as my CPU wouldn't really go far at its stock VCCIN. And sadly it's not among those that work better with low VCCIN. 1.5-1.6V crashes consistently faster than higher voltages. Oh well... I was just curious to see what the max recommended voltage is. For now, I'm using 1.95V as that allows me to run 4.7GHz at 1.275V (Cache at 42x, VRing at 1.2V, VCCSA at 0.96V, VCCIO-D at 1.08V, VCCIO-A at 1.05V, VDIMM at 1.65V). This doesn't seem terribly high, but I've seen people go way higher. Thing is, what's safe for 24/7 use? I mean, some people push over 1.4V on their CPUs. That doesn't mean everyone should, and I wouldn't do it on a daily basis. I think you get my point.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> How do i know who made my cheap-ass kit of ram?


I guess the quickest way would be to search online for your exact kit. I think G.Skill is more consistent with their ICs, unlike Corsair that have 3 or 4 different ICs in their Vengeance Pro line alone. XtremeSystems should be a good place to start.









Or I guess you could always take a RAM stick out of your PC, remove the heatsink and just look on the ICs directly.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> How do i know who made my cheap-ass kit of ram?


Normally you could look it up by model # here: http://ramlist.i4memory.com/

But it seems to be down at the moment.

Also, it would appear descending Mt. Everest is truly as treacherous as ascending. I'm starting to think my vSA is the glue holding this whole overclock together. Any attempt at lowering it seems to either destabilize the ring voltage leading to quick watchdog timeouts and machine check exceptions or destabilize IOD leading to any number of different failures.

Raising vRing at all gets HCi to start throwing errors which might be the IMC getting starved considering I'm already at 1.95v VCCIN max LLC. Except sometimes raising it causes reboots, and sometimes lowering it causes reboots.

I'm at a loss. I think my only option at this point is to drop my cache to 42x and hope it gives my FIVR some breathing room. Of course, for all I know 1.12v vSA should be expected when running 16 gigs at 2800mhz and low tertiaries.

Is there a 100% consensus on a cause behind no-BSOD reboots? I've seen it blamed on not enough VCCIN, too much and too little vRing, not enough vcore, etc.

And of course I don't know much of anything about my motherboard's DRAM VRM. Too many potential points of failure and I can't tease any patterns out of the chaos to get a direction to move in. Despair is setting in. I know I should be happy with the setup being gaming stable since this isn't a mission-critical PC, but I'm still crashing in the first 20% of loop 4 of x264 and knowing the specter of instability looms somewhere in the mist is driving me crazy.

So yeah, accepting any and all ideas.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Normally you could look it up by model # here: http://ramlist.i4memory.com/
> 
> But it seems to be down at the moment.
> 
> Also, it would appear descending Mt. Everest is truly as treacherous as ascending. I'm starting to think my vSA is the glue holding this whole overclock together. Any attempt at lowering it seems to either destabilize the ring voltage leading to quick watchdog timeouts and machine check exceptions or destabilize IOD leading to any number of different failures.
> 
> Raising vRing at all gets HCi to start throwing errors which might be the IMC getting starved considering I'm already at 1.95v VCCIN max LLC. Except sometimes raising it causes reboots, and sometimes lowering it causes reboots.
> 
> I'm at a loss. I think my only option at this point is to drop my cache to 42x and hope it gives my FIVR some breathing room. Of course, for all I know 1.12v vSA should be expected when running 16 gigs at 2800mhz and low tertiaries.
> 
> Is there a 100% consensus on a cause behind no-BSOD reboots? I've seen it blamed on not enough VCCIN, too much and too little vRing, not enough vcore, etc.
> 
> And of course I don't know much of anything about my motherboard's DRAM VRM. Too many potential points of failure and I can't tease any patterns out of the chaos to get a direction to move in. Despair is setting in. I know I should be happy with the setup being gaming stable since this isn't a mission-critical PC, but I'm still crashing in the first 20% of loop 4 of x264 and knowing the specter of instability looms somewhere in the mist is driving me crazy.
> 
> So yeah, accepting any and all ideas.


Since you don't have it your sig, what's your CPU? If it's a Devil's Canyon CPU, you can always try lowering VCCIN way, way down. Like, in the 1.5-1.6V range. It works for quite a few DC CPUs. I don't exactly remember the reasoning behind it though, but it was discovered here, so you can check it out.

Also, I would try lower VRing. I've seen many guides and people here that you shouldn't go over 1.3V. I personally wouldn't go over 1.25V. 1.2V gives me 43-44x cache (I have it at 42x right now to eliminate it as a source of instability). VRing, like VCCSA, is among those things that more may benefit stability, but too much is a hindrance. Try 40x cache with 1.15V for a start and work your way from there. That, and never underestimate the possibility of needing more VCore.









Finally, try experimenting with VDIMM a bit. I think it too is a more isn't always better kind of business, so proceed with caution. But don't be afraid at least up to 1.8-1.9V.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Yeah I need to fix my sig. 4690k. Believe me, I've thoroughly explored VCCIN from 1.55 to 2.20. Lower multis do well in the 1.75ish range but 45x is where it starts liking 1.90v. Throw a cache and RAM OC into the mix and it's not having anything less than 1.91 with medium or more LLC.

There are weird islands of apparent stability at 2.04, 2.08, and 2.12v, but my RAM OC doesn't play nice with excess VCCIN.

I promise you, I've explored every bit of lower vRing. This CPU is simply not having it. Load defaults and run x264 and I get 1.224-1.232 vRing, so a conservative 10% OC limit still allows up to 1.34v. It can do 4.0ghz at 1.16 VID/1.18v load at 4.0ghz core and ddr3-1600, but the added stress of 4.6ghz core and 2800mhz ram makes it prefer a good 20-40mv over what it normally would before I stop seeing benefits to stability.

Unfortunately, I think you might be right about vcore. I had that thought while running errands. I think I was living in denial.

vDIMM is definitely worth another look. I'm already down to 1.77v from the 1.79 I initially needed to start tuning the RAM OC, and did have a brief period of overvolting it while tuning. It would make sense to end up a little lower with more tuned IO voltages, and would explain my difficulty stabilizing them after lowering vSA at all.

Thanks for brainstorming with me. repped


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Yeah I need to fix my sig. 4690k. Believe me, I've thoroughly explored VCCIN from 1.55 to 2.20. Lower multis do well in the 1.75ish range but 45x is where it starts liking 1.90v. Throw a cache and RAM OC into the mix and it's not having anything less than 1.91 with medium or more LLC.
> 
> There are weird islands of apparent stability at 2.04, 2.08, and 2.12v, but my RAM OC doesn't play nice with excess VCCIN.
> 
> I promise you, I've explored every bit of lower vRing. This CPU is simply not having it. Load defaults and run x264 and I get 1.224-1.232 vRing, so a conservative 10% OC limit still allows up to 1.34v. It can do 4.0ghz at 1.16 VID/1.18v load at 4.0ghz core and ddr3-1600, but the added stress of 4.6ghz core and 2800mhz ram makes it prefer a good 20-40mv over what it normally would before I stop seeing benefits to stability.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think you might be right about vcore. I had that thought while running errands. I think I was living in denial.
> 
> vDIMM is definitely worth another look. I'm already down to 1.77v from the 1.79 I initially needed to start tuning the RAM OC, and did have a brief period of overvolting it while tuning. It would make sense to end up a little lower with more tuned IO voltages, and would explain my difficulty stabilizing them after lowering vSA at all.
> 
> Thanks for brainstorming with me. repped


Don't mention it dude, that's the whole fun for me, the "figuring it out" part. I've spent hours upon hours on my rig trying to get voltages lower and clocks higher. In the beginning I could only get it to 4.7GHz with 1.32V. Right now it's sitting at 1.275V at the same speed. Fine tuning can make all the difference in the world, I know that.









You know what I'd do if I were you? Underclock the cache. Underclock and undervolt it. I think it's in the OP of the Haswell owners' club, but cache multi matters little if at all in most cases. The gains in performance for a 700MHz cache overclock are the same as a 100MHz core overclock. It's not nothing, but 100-200MHz on the cache can be completely ignored. Only Cinebench and maybe Firestrike show any difference, but even then it's a small one. Try 35x at 1.05-1.1V and see where that gets you.

Although, now that I'm thinking of it... You'd be better off starting from scratch. If your BIOS has a Profiles function like the Asus boards, use it. Save your current profile. If it doesn't, write it down somewhere. Load defaults and start from scratch. RAM should be the last thing you touch, really. From my experience, RAM speeds don't really matter for peak performance, but mostly make sure that the minimum performance isn't that low. On my system, the difference is easily apparent in Battlefield 4's minimum framerates for example. Or in some other games (which I can't remember, but I think one of them was Shadow of Mordor, maybe also Tomb Raider) it got rid of some stuttering during FPS dips. It's small things that can make a difference, but not anything worth drooling over.

Why I'm saying this? That's about the same mistake I did. I overclocked my RAM in the week that it took for my H110 to arrive. I wanted to overclock something, as the PC was new, but with the stock Intel heatsink the 4790k struggled at stock even. So, RAM. I only got up to 2200MHz CL9, but then I couldn't get the CPU really stable above 4.6GHz. Sure, I could do 4.7GHz at 1.32V, as I said before, but that would fail OCCT, for example. It was stable for my every day use, though, so I kinda kept it. After I started playing BF4 though (That thing is a stress test in itself, believe me), it became obvious that I wasn't fully stable, so I had to back down to 4.6GHz at 1.28V. It's worth mentioning that I could never boot above 4.7GHz at that point.

It took a few months before my overclock itch started kicking in again. Then a BIOS update reset everything to stock and I hadn't saved a profile or something, so I decided to start from scratch. I read more about Haswell's quirks and secondary voltages etc, and got on with it. I managed to get 4.7GHz at 1.29V and 4.8GHz stable at 1.335V at first, which in itself was quite the improvement. Then, further messing around got me even lower and I could even bench 4.9GHz at 1.375V and boot 5GHz at 1.39V, although it crashed while opening Cinebench and did so even at 1.425V. I dare not go higher.

Moral of the story is to take it slow. You've probably messed up something at some point. You've changed so many things that you don't even know what's doing what right now. I know that's how I ended up. Relax, take it slow, change stuff one by one, and I believe you'll get your results. If not... Well, your CPU isn't slow anyway now, so no worries.









Good luck bro! Thanks for the +rep!


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> ...you can always try lowering VCCIN way, way down. Like, in the 1.5-1.6V range. It works for quite a few DC CPUs. I don't exactly remember the reasoning behind it though, but it was discovered here, so you can check it out.


My ASRock bios says that VCCIN should be 0.4v higher than your vcore minimum in order to maintain stability. I do not know how true that is but I have set mine about 0.42v higher (1.232v vcore 1.648v VCCIN at 4.8ghz). Can anyone confirm if it will handle lower with stability?


----------



## JackCY

If you read it here you will see yes DC handles low Vccin just fine all the way to about +0.2V as seen in tests. That +0.4V minimum is a recommendation Intel gave officially for HW and DC.
I'm using about +0.3V with medium LLC, I could use minimum LLC but I don't wanna go below +0.2V accidentally.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

RAM benchmarks and butt dyno say -.01v vDIMM is a good idea. Bootup time and general system responsiveness are dramatically improved.

Piecemeal testing of things says I should be good to go, but x264 testing of the system as a whole says otherwise. Just for funsies I booted at +.01 vSA and opening Steam gave me a weird BSOD that then froze at 0% of memory dump written.

I've thus far done all of my tuning with MRC fast boot disabled, which means retraining RAM on warm reboots. HCi wouldn't have passed for over an hour if my IO volts were off, so I'm left to assume a) There's a vSA dead zone somewhere between +.256 and stock, and I've probably been running into some thermally induced ram retraining issues.

I've got a direction to look to. Yay.


----------



## wizardbro

I've been running 4.5ghz stable at 1.21 for a year, everything else auto, cache 3.5 @1.1v auto. Yesterday I lowered vccin from 1.856 auto to 1.6v manual and its been stable so far in hours of gaming and xtu. My vcore at 1.2 crashes once a month and vcore 1.9 crashes regularly.

Can anyone recommend any other voltages to lower? Just so I can learn more about how other voltages interact with things. My LLC is auto and I'm pretty sure auto maxes it to level 11


^ this pic is from a 5 min xtu run just to show voltages.

Edit: forgot to mention 4690k.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> I've been running 4.5ghz stable at 1.21 for a year, everything else auto, cache 3.5 @1.1v auto. Yesterday I lowered vccin from 1.856 auto to 1.6v manual and its been stable so far in hours of gaming and xtu. My vcore at 1.2 crashes once a month and vcore 1.9 crashes regularly.
> 
> Can anyone recommend any other voltages to lower? Just so I can learn more about how other voltages interact with things. My LLC is auto and I'm pretty sure auto maxes it to level 11
> 
> 
> ^ this pic is from a 5 min xtu run just to show voltages.
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention 4690k.


Raise uncore multiplier. Set uncore voltage at 1.15 and see how high you can get multiplier.

Stop with xtu stress...it never crashes. I recommend x264.

Reducing input voltage has no effect on power use.

Then uh, go to 4.6...


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Reducing input voltage has no effect on power use.


Recent release of HWiNFO shows VCCIN amps/watts on my M7 Ranger







, prior to that update only VCCIN voltage.

If I keep the same VID for testing and use same app to load CPU, differing VCCIN set by bios will equal differing VCCIN amps/watt value.

I would therefore conclude it has an effect on power use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> My ASRock bios says that VCCIN should be 0.4v higher than your vcore minimum in order to maintain stability. I do not know how true that is but I have set mine about 0.42v higher (1.232v vcore 1.648v VCCIN at 4.8ghz). Can anyone confirm if it will handle lower with stability?


On my first i5 4690K I tested 1.7V VCCIN with 4.6GHz @ 1.26V for some stability testing and had no issue.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Recent release of HWiNFO shows VCCIN amps/watts on my M7 Ranger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , prior to that update only VCCIN voltage.
> 
> If I keep the same VID for testing and use same app to load CPU, differing VCCIN set by bios will equal differing VCCIN amps/watt value.
> 
> I would therefore conclude it has an effect on power use.
> On my first i5 4690K I tested 1.7V VCCIN with 4.6GHz @ 1.26V for some stability testing and had no issue.


What version of HWiNFO shows that? I have the latest beta (5.31-2893) and there's no such thing on mine. I also have a M7 Formula, so it's not the board. Curious...

Anyways, there is a correlation between VCCIN and power consumption. I think it has to do with the efficiency of the VRMs, but I'm not sure. There are, however, quite a few graphs online showing the effect of VCCIN on power "lost" by the CPU. It's not a huge amount, but the difference it makes isn't negligible either. On mine, testing between 1.55V and 1.95V is 5-10W difference, according to HWiNFO. Take that how you will.


----------



## gupsterg

I've seen VCCIN A/W from version 5.25-2862, in default view will be under Asus EC







.



What @Mumak explained in PM.
Quote:


> These are new ASUS-specific sensors that I recently added. They seem to be present on some ASUS mainboard models only (HSW and later). I'm not sure exactly how they work, because the logic is implemented in their proprietary Embedded Controller. On HSW they seem to monitor current (A) of the VCCIN rail, on SKL the Vcore rail. Not sure whether it reads data straight from the VR, or rather using a dedicated monitoring circuit.The advantage is that they work even if SVID is disabled (in that case the internal CPU power measuring logic doesn't work), disadvantage is that the current is provided in integer numbers only, so not very fine grained.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I've seen VCCIN A/W from version 5.25-2862, in default view will be under Asus EC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> What @Mumak explained in PM.


Oh that? Yeah, I have that. I was searching for something labeled VCCIN. Never mind, then, that's where I was seeing differences too.


----------



## gupsterg

I would assume why that label does not have VCCIN in it is due to how it can be A/W for differing rail depending on platform (ie VCCIN on Haswell but VCORE on Skylake).

You should also have a VCCIN voltage as well under another section, mine is "Asus Maximus VII Ranger (Nuvotron ...."



You can see in above image I moved the VCCIN A/W and relabeled as I required.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I would assume why that label does not have VCCIN in it is due to how it can be A/W for differing rail depending on platform (ie VCCIN on Haswell but VCORE on Skylake).
> 
> You should also have a VCCIN voltage as well under another section, mine is "Asus Maximus VII Ranger (Nuvotron ...."
> 
> 
> 
> You can see in above image I moved the VCCIN A/W and relabeled as I required.


The other values are fine, they're all there. It was just the labeling that confused me.









Quick question. What chance is there that a 4 hours pass of RealBench is a fluke? I mean, the exact same settings that went on for 4 hours on RealBench just crashed during BF4. BF4 is pretty heavy on the CPU, true, but there shouldn't even be a comparison between the two (And, at least temperature wise, there isn't, RealBench runs on average at least 10C hotter than BF4, maybe more).

The reason I'm asking is that it could be because of my GPU, but the error code I got for the RSOD (Yes, not BSOD) was 0124, which is a typical "WHEA Uncorrectable Error" BSOD code. When it's the GPU it usually causes a "Thread stuck in device driver" BSOD, but I don't remember exactly what code it spits out. Any ideas? 4.7GHz at 1.275V must be borderline stable, true, but I like the thermals and acoustics and would prefer to stick with it for the summer, at least.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

The drop in vDIMM has given my OC a new lease on life.

While it appears my IMC is ok with +.02v IOD for the most part, the system as a whole likes more. Looks like I just need to patiently find the sweet spot, then drop vSA any if possible, double check if vCore requirements have dropped, and I'll be about done with this thing.


----------



## JackCY

MixedGreen you've made a 1 day thing a 1 month thing


----------



## gupsterg

@tolis626

I'll be honest I've never had a game BSOD/RSOD on my DC/Z97 platform since getting it Q1 15.

I've used 2x differing CPUs, 4x differing Hawaii cards, 7x differing Fiji cards with same rig.

By my statement I do not state categorically it can't happen. By my statement all I state is I have no experience to share in context of your post.

So far when I've set a OC profile on CPU if it passes x264/RB Stress mode/[email protected] I've had 0 issues with games. I have set OC profiles 4.4GHz to 4.9GHz for 24/7 use on my 2nd i5.

I have been heavily into bios mods for Hawaii/Fiji, if a GPU OC/mod has been an issue:-

i) For 3D loads I usually get a windows app error/bomb out to desktop. Usually tends to be I gave too little voltage to GPU for the OC/mod.

ii) For [email protected] I'll get "bad state" on GPU folding slot, again voltage increase to GPU sorts it.

I generally through intial testing of CPU/GPU I get a "feel" for how it responds to OC and then I base my next steps with it on that. I will take time to see which app/games the OC is most sensitive to show instabilty, if I sort the OC not to fall over in thoses situations the others fall into place pretty much without any headache/retuning of OC.

I OC CPU/platform first, once I know it is sound then GPU.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> MixedGreen you've made a 1 day thing a 1 month thing


Don't make me blind you with the gleam off my turd's mirror finish.


----------



## jdorje

I've never crashed in games after passing an overnight x264. With less stressing (aka laziness) it can certainly happen.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @tolis626
> 
> I'll be honest I've never had a game BSOD/RSOD on my DC/Z97 platform since getting it Q1 15.
> 
> I've used 2x differing CPUs, 4x differing Hawaii cards, 7x differing Fiji cards with same rig.
> 
> By my statement I do not state categorically it can't happen. By my statement all I state is I have no experience to share in context of your post.
> 
> So far when I've set a OC profile on CPU if it passes x264/RB Stress mode/[email protected] I've had 0 issues with games. I have set OC profiles 4.4GHz to 4.9GHz for 24/7 use on my 2nd i5.
> 
> I have been heavily into bios mods for Hawaii/Fiji, if a GPU OC/mod has been an issue:-
> 
> i) For 3D loads I usually get a windows app error/bomb out to desktop. Usually tends to be I gave too little voltage to GPU for the OC/mod.
> 
> ii) For [email protected] I'll get "bad state" on GPU folding slot, again voltage increase to GPU sorts it.
> 
> I generally through intial testing of CPU/GPU I get a "feel" for how it responds to OC and then I base my next steps with it on that. I will take time to see which app/games the OC is most sensitive to show instabilty, if I sort the OC not to fall over in thoses situations the others fall into place pretty much without any headache/retuning of OC.
> 
> I OC CPU/platform first, once I know it is sound then GPU.


Well, that's mostly how I do my OC too. At first I had messed up, having overclocked the memory, then the CPU, then the GPU and everything was running hotter than it should, but then I took the time to do everything right. The only thing that has given me any trouble after my CPU passes stress testing is BF4. It's sometimes too much, I guess. But if it's unstable there, it's unstable generally, I guess. I just think that there's something else that I'm missing and it's not purely a CPU issue...

Also, your CPUs aren't typical samples, so don't compare. You're making mine look bad.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I've never crashed in games after passing an overnight x264. With less stressing (aka laziness) it can certainly happen.


Well, last time it happened it did after the PC had completed 4 hours of RealBench. Today I changed some stuff and ran 1 hour of RealBench and 15 loops of x265 stress test (I found that it finds instabilities faster than x264 most of the time, it also runs hotter though). I'm gonna play a bit tomorrow and see how it goes.

My problem is, it seems random. I remember instances where the damn thing would pass 1 or 2 or even 4 hours or RealBench or whatever no problem, but then after a reboot it would fail the same tests it had passed before. Boggles my mind, really.

Another thing is I can't really stress overnight. I keep the PC in my sleeping room and during stress testing it makes too much noise to ignore. I also don't really feel good leaving it running a stress test while I'm not at home, so I usually just do something else (like study or watch a movie) while testing. I guess I'm a bit paranoid as the worst thing that can really happen if temps are under control is it will reboot. And even that rare occassion where it will get stuck during a BSOD... Well, the cooling is working so how bad can it be? But it's more of a psychological issue than anything else. I don't know what your take is on this, but I've always been probably too cautious.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Another thing is I can't really stress overnight. I keep the PC in my sleeping room and during stress testing it makes too much noise to ignore. I also don't really feel good leaving it running a stress test while I'm not at home, so I usually just do something else (like study or watch a movie) while testing. I guess I'm a bit paranoid as the worst thing that can really happen if temps are under control is it will reboot. And even that rare occassion where it will get stuck during a BSOD... Well, the cooling is working so how bad can it be? But it's more of a psychological issue than anything else. I don't know what your take is on this, but I've always been probably too cautious.


With hwinfo you can set the program to force shutdown on PC if temperature exceeds XX temp on the GPU or CPU. I don't think stress testing needs to be done for so long anyways but I used to set hwinfo to shut my PC down when I did folding to protect the hardware just in case a fan failed somewhere.

Post thought:

I add it to a bat file in this guide under "safety first" if you want to use that method:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1434322/amd-multiplier-overclocking-guide-vishera-bulldozer-phenom-more-ga-990fxa-ud5-rev1-1-non-uefi-bios-example

(the guide itself is fairly old and somewhat horrible, please ignore







)


----------



## JackCY

Yeah HWinfo can run other programs on alerts you define. On the other hand you should have all the CPU protections setup in UEFI so that the CPU downclocks on over temperature. Something can always fail whether you are in the next room or outside.


----------



## dmfree88

Yeah but I wouldn't stop at just that though because if it is throttling all night that cant be good for it. Any overnight runs of anything should have hwinfo (or some other program) set to shutdown PC. I am sure if you have a little more knowledge than I you can probably set it up to kill whatever stress program is running instead of shutting down the PC but if it is overheating due to fan or pump failure it would probably still overheat without stress (depends on your heatsinks ability to cool without fan).

Safety first!


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Recent release of HWiNFO shows VCCIN amps/watts on my M7 Ranger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , prior to that update only VCCIN voltage.
> 
> If I keep the same VID for testing and use same app to load CPU, differing VCCIN set by bios will equal differing VCCIN amps/watt value.
> 
> I would therefore conclude it has an effect on power use.
> On my first i5 4690K I tested 1.7V VCCIN with 4.6GHz @ 1.26V for some stability testing and had no issue.


The wattage reading in hwinfo varies greatly on my 4690k with raised input voltage. However temperatures remain identical and wall wattage (with my kill-a-watt) remains identical (within a watt anyway).

Of course, not all chips/FIVRS are the same.

Hilariously on my chip it seems to be doing some calculation like wattage = amperage * 1.75, under the assumption that the input voltage is 1.75. So if I raise my input voltage the "reported" wattage will drop, and if I lower it the reported wattage will rise. Yet it doesn't actually report the amperage which is (afaict) the only way this set of numbers could be arrived at.

(I say "chip", but I really have no idea if it's the mobo or the CPU doing this work.)


----------



## pokerapar88

Hey Guys!

Upgraded from an i5 2500k with an Asus P8Z68-V PRO to an i7 4790K and an Asrock Z97 Pro4, couldn't be happier.
Was able to achieve 4.5ghz on all cores with 1.201v vcore and 4.3ghz cache stable and cool (adaptive). weird thing is that, stock, the mb was pulling 1.260v vcore.... a bit over the edge for stock clocks.

Happy to be part of the group!

Cheers,

Lucas


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Hey Guys!
> 
> Upgraded from an i5 2500k with an Asus P8Z68-V PRO to an i7 4790K and an Asrock Z97 Pro4, couldn't be happier.
> Was able to achieve 4.5ghz on all cores with 1.201v vcore and 4.3ghz cache stable and cool (adaptive). weird thing is that, stock, the mb was pulling 1.260v vcore.... a bit over the edge for stock clocks.
> 
> Happy to be part of the group!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Lucas


Welcome and nice job! I have 4770k with the same mob. Just a friendly notice keep an eye for your voltages for a day or so with some monitoring program (i recommend hwinfo). Atleast for me the voltages would randomly spike over my set limit during gaming or encoding. They wen't from 1.35v to 1.48v and that's waaaay too much even with my delidded water setup.

Cheers and welcome


----------



## tolis626

Ermmm... I have absolutely no idea why, but my CPU just completed some x265 runs at 4.7GHz and 1.23V VID (1.245V Vcore). A few hours ago it completed 4 hours at 1.245V VID (1.26V Vcore). Only thing I changed was VCCSA from +0.15V to +0.17V, so a real voltage of 0.984V. Like what the hell. It used to need over 1.3V for 4.7GHz. This is really strange in a really good way...!









EDIT : 4.8GHz at under 1.3V seems like it just doesn't want to happen. Even at just over 1.3V (1.305V for a VCore of 1.328V, so very acceptable) it crashes after a while. Though it has gone from crashing within the first few seconds to taking over half an hour at 1.29V, so we'll see... I'll try some low VCCINs and see how it goes.


----------



## DiceAir

I posted before about this and you can read my extensive post here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1604607/random-pc-restart-issue.

Basically what I figured out now over the weekends is that my pc is somewhat unstable when doing asus realbench. Haven't tested x264 stress test but it's almost the same. In many games I can get 4.6GHz stable without crash but the only game having issues so far is Crysis3. I could even do aida64 stress test for about 20min I think and it was fine.

my pc specs:

Corsair AX850 http://www.corsair.com/en/professional-series-gold-ax850-80-plus-gold-certified-fully-modular-power-supply
4790k @ 4.6GHz @ 1.28V
Corsair h100i
Asus rog vii ranger (latest drivers en bios)
Windows 10 (latest updates)
Galax GTX 980 TI HOF (latest drivers)
ADATA XPG 16GB DDR3 2400MHz RAM
2x SSD (128GB + 256GB)
Corsair Air 540 case
PG279Q

So what can I tweak. Here is my settings so far.

Power current: 140%
Power Phase: extreme
Cache voltage: 1.2V
Cache Ratio: 39x
LLC: Level 8
Cpu input voltage: 1.88V
Core 4.6ghz
Vcore 1.26V (goes to 1.3V under stress test)
VCCSA: 0.920
Memory XMP 2400mhz

For now I've decided to run my CPU at default bios settings that will enable a settings to allow to go to max boost regardless of how many cores are being used by a game. I would love to get 4.6GHz stable cause in GTA v my GPU usage is lower than on 4.6ghz. I know that games likes a fast cpu.

Temps when running asus realbench is about 75C

Any other information needed?


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> I posted before about this and you can read my extensive post here
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1604607/random-pc-restart-issue.
> 
> Basically what I figured out now over the weekends is that my pc is somewhat unstable when doing asus realbench. Haven't tested x264 stress test but it's almost the same. In many games I can get 4.6GHz stable without crash but the only game having issues so far is Crysis3. I could even do aida64 stress test for about 20min I think and it was fine.
> 
> my pc specs:
> 
> Corsair AX850 http://www.corsair.com/en/professional-series-gold-ax850-80-plus-gold-certified-fully-modular-power-supply
> 4790k @ 4.6GHz @ 1.28V
> Corsair h100i
> Asus rog vii ranger (latest drivers en bios)
> Windows 10 (latest updates)
> Galax GTX 980 TI HOF (latest drivers)
> ADATA XPG 16GB DDR3 2400MHz RAM
> 2x SSD (128GB + 256GB)
> Corsair Air 540 case
> PG279Q
> 
> So what can I tweak. Here is my settings so far.
> 
> Power current: 140%
> Power Phase: extreme
> Cache voltage: 1.2V
> Cache Ratio: 39x
> LLC: Level 8
> Cpu input voltage: 1.88V
> Core 4.6ghz
> Vcore 1.26V (goes to 1.3V under stress test)
> VCCSA: 0.920
> Memory XMP 2400mhz
> 
> For now I've decided to run my CPU at default bios settings that will enable a settings to allow to go to max boost regardless of how many cores are being used by a game. I would love to get 4.6GHz stable cause in GTA v my GPU usage is lower than on 4.6ghz. I know that games likes a fast cpu.
> 
> Temps when running asus realbench is about 75C
> 
> Any other information needed?


Ok, first off, AIDA64's stress test is kind of garbage. My CPU can pass it at some ridiculous settings without crashing, but it will crash in most other things. So avoid it. Use x264 or x265 from the forums here, RealBench, OCCT (Although many suggest staying away from OCCT too, like Prime95) or similar. You want realistic loads as much as possible. Also, use manual voltage when testing, not adaptive.

Now, your settings seem fine. More than likely is that you need a bit more VCore. But since you're running DDR3 at 2400MHz (I assume at 1.65V), a bit more VCCSA may help, or it may not. Trying won't hurt and 0.92V isn't high to begin with, so you can go 0.95-1V and see what happens. You may also need a bit more VCCIN or way less, that's always worth trying. Your cache multi is a bit low, but leave it at that until you can stabilize everything else, then increase if you want.

My testing methodology goes like this. Dial in the settings then do a "quick" 10 loop test of x265 Stress Test. If it passes, drop the voltage a bit (I'm talking about VCore, but this applies to almost everything. I either decrease/increase clocks or decrease/increase voltages as I deem necessary) and repeat until I reach instability. Then go back up a step and try to run a 4 hour stress test in Realbench. If it passes, it's stable. If it doesn't, I go one more step up, but usually there's no need. My stability testing hasn't failed me since I started doing it like this, so give it a go. It does take while, though.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Ok, first off, AIDA64's stress test is kind of garbage. My CPU can pass it at some ridiculous settings without crashing, but it will crash in most other things. So avoid it. Use x264 or x265 from the forums here, RealBench, OCCT (Although many suggest staying away from OCCT too, like Prime95) or similar. You want realistic loads as much as possible. Also, use manual voltage when testing, not adaptive.
> 
> Now, your settings seem fine. More than likely is that you need a bit more VCore. But since you're running DDR3 at 2400MHz (I assume at 1.65V), a bit more VCCSA may help, or it may not. Trying won't hurt and 0.92V isn't high to begin with, so you can go 0.95-1V and see what happens. You may also need a bit more VCCIN or way less, that's always worth trying. Your cache multi is a bit low, but leave it at that until you can stabilize everything else, then increase if you want.
> 
> My testing methodology goes like this. Dial in the settings then do a "quick" 10 loop test of x265 Stress Test. If it passes, drop the voltage a bit (I'm talking about VCore, but this applies to almost everything. I either decrease/increase clocks or decrease/increase voltages as I deem necessary) and repeat until I reach instability. Then go back up a step and try to run a 4 hour stress test in Realbench. If it passes, it's stable. If it doesn't, I go one more step up, but usually there's no need. My stability testing hasn't failed me since I started doing it like this, so give it a go. It does take while, though.


Correction, adaptive is what you want to use. Its what keeps your voltage low at idle and where it needs to be at load. Its what ive been using for 4.5 and 4.8 on all cores at 1.2 and 1.3v respectively and it drops the voltages down at idle and to 1.2 at 4.5. It should be manual and adaptive. Theres also override which keeps the voltage at a set voltage and thats it. It also depends on the mobo as well.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Correction, adaptive is what you want to use. Its what keeps your voltage low at idle and where it needs to be at load. Its what ive been using for 4.5 and 4.8 on all cores at 1.2 and 1.3v respectively and it drops the voltages down at idle and to 1.2 at 4.5. It should be manual and adaptive. Theres also override which keeps the voltage at a set voltage and thats it. It also depends on the mobo as well.


Hold on. I said use manual/override (same thing, really) *when stress testing*. I also revert to adaptive once I'm done testing. Although most mobos will drop VCore if C-States are enabled regardless of VID, but that's another story.









Stress testing with adaptive voltage leads to the CPU sometimes using more voltage than needed, mostly during AVX loads. But regardless, when you want to test X frequency at Y voltage, you don't want either to fluctuate too much, so manual is the way to go here. For everyday use, I see no reason in using manual over adaptive, but some will disagree with me. To each their own I guess.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Hold on. I said use manual/override (same thing, really) *when stress testing*. I also revert to adaptive once I'm done testing. Although most mobos will drop VCore if C-States are enabled regardless of VID, but that's another story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stress testing with adaptive voltage leads to the CPU sometimes using more voltage than needed, mostly during AVX loads. But regardless, when you want to test X frequency at Y voltage, you don't want either to fluctuate too much, so manual is the way to go here. For everyday use, I see no reason in using manual over adaptive, but some will disagree with me. To each their own I guess.


I only stress test with intel tuning utility and its been the most realistic ever. When gaming my peak temps reach exactly what the stress test reaches. And since its a gaming pc can't get more accurate then that haha.

Ive checked with a DMM and my voltage stays a perfect 1.200 at 100% load when stress testing deviates to 1.198 when it drops to like 98% so ive never seen it overvolt.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I only stress test with intel tuning utility and its been the most realistic ever. When gaming my peak temps reach exactly what the stress test reaches. And since its a gaming pc can't get more accurate then that haha.
> 
> Ive checked with a DMM and my voltage stays a perfect 1.200 at 100% load when stress testing deviates to 1.198 when it drops to like 98% so ive never seen it overvolt.


Intel XTU is quite garbage for stress testing too, sorry.









The most realistic load, hands down, is x264, followed by Realbench (Ok, it's a bit of an extreme form of real world usage, but it's not synthetic). The reason your temps are lower when gaming or during general use compared to when stress testing is, among others, that the load is oscillating. For proper testing, you need 100% load 100% of the time. XTU, like AIDA64, is just not stressful enough and that's the reason it doesn't let temps increase. On my rig, Battlefield 4 reaches higher temps than XTU, so you get the idea. RealBench, for comparison, reaches 5-10C over BF4's temps.

Now, if XTU works for you, great, don't get me wrong. But objectively speaking, it's inadequate. It's on the other end of the spectrum compared to Prime95, which is over-taxing the CPU for no reason other than "hurr-durr it's stressful Arhh" (At least when not used properly). The other tools fall somewhere in the middle and they are the sweet spot. They make sure your system is stable without aggressively trying to fry your CPU in the process.









PS : I've used both AIDA64 and XTU extensively in the past, so I'm talking from my own experience here, which just agrees with most of the people here. I'm not regurgitating what I've read around the forums.









EDIT : To see the processor overvolt on its own with adaptive voltage, run either Prime95/IBT or OCCT's AVX enabled Linpack and watch that suckah burn.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Intel XTU is quite garbage for stress testing too, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most realistic load, hands down, is x264, followed by Realbench (Ok, it's a bit of an extreme form of real world usage, but it's not synthetic). The reason your temps are lower when gaming or during general use compared to when stress testing is, among others, that the load is oscillating. For proper testing, you need 100% load 100% of the time. XTU, like AIDA64, is just not stressful enough and that's the reason it doesn't let temps increase. On my rig, Battlefield 4 reaches higher temps than XTU, so you get the idea. RealBench, for comparison, reaches 5-10C over BF4's temps.
> 
> Now, if XTU works for you, great, don't get me wrong. But objectively speaking, it's inadequate. It's on the other end of the spectrum compared to Prime95, which is over-taxing the CPU for no reason other than "hurr-durr it's stressful Arhh" (At least when not used properly). The other tools fall somewhere in the middle and they are the sweet spot. They make sure your system is stable without aggressively trying to fry your CPU in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS : I've used both AIDA64 and XTU extensively in the past, so I'm talking from my own experience here, which just agrees with most of the people here. I'm not regurgitating what I've read around the forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : To see the processor overvolt on its own with adaptive voltage, run either Prime95/IBT or OCCT's AVX enabled Linpack and watch that suckah burn.


Well im also on water and bare die with CLU so theyll always be low haha.

And the games i play peg the cpu at 100% sometimes on all 4 cores, ie unity syndicate, rainbow six siege. Prime95 is totally outdated and dont know why people still use it.

And for me XTU pegs it at 100% all the time and thats confirmed with the DMM, task manager, and xtu.

Since this is a gaming PC i pretty much just stress test while gaming anyways, im not mining or computing with it so any other test is pointless. I don't even stress test more then an hr. Its a total waste and destroys CPUs.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Ok, first off, AIDA64's stress test is kind of garbage. My CPU can pass it at some ridiculous settings without crashing, but it will crash in most other things. So avoid it. Use x264 or x265 from the forums here, RealBench, OCCT (Although many suggest staying away from OCCT too, like Prime95) or similar. You want realistic loads as much as possible. Also, use manual voltage when testing, not adaptive.
> 
> Now, your settings seem fine. More than likely is that you need a bit more VCore. But since you're running DDR3 at 2400MHz (I assume at 1.65V), a bit more VCCSA may help, or it may not. Trying won't hurt and 0.92V isn't high to begin with, so you can go 0.95-1V and see what happens. You may also need a bit more VCCIN or way less, that's always worth trying. Your cache multi is a bit low, but leave it at that until you can stabilize everything else, then increase if you want.
> 
> My testing methodology goes like this. Dial in the settings then do a "quick" 10 loop test of x265 Stress Test. If it passes, drop the voltage a bit (I'm talking about VCore, but this applies to almost everything. I either decrease/increase clocks or decrease/increase voltages as I deem necessary) and repeat until I reach instability. Then go back up a step and try to run a 4 hour stress test in Realbench. If it passes, it's stable. If it doesn't, I go one more step up, but usually there's no need. My stability testing hasn't failed me since I started doing it like this, so give it a go. It does take while, though.


So I tried the following today. Setting my bios to default then edit this in the bios

Vcore: Manual 1.25V
Core: 45x
Memory: XMP
chache ratio: 40x
Cache voltage 1.15V
rest of the settings on auto

It tested fine in asus realbench stress test but then I decided to try 46x and my pc didn't even boot up. I had iot freeze on me when trying to boot and also tried resetting my bios by presseing the clear cmos button on the board with no luck. Keep giving me the boot device LED. I tried and tried and tried to reset the cmos but nothing. I also plugged out pc pressing the clr cmos button and waiting untill all lights are gone and still no boot. I then unplugged all of my HDD's and SSD's still same issue, boot device LED RED. I fiddled with random stuff and couldn't get it to boot and magically it booted.

I had the same issue before when I was overclocking my system and for some reason just before windows loads I think where it loads the storage devices it takes a while for it to go past that. Now I'm on default so I don't know if I have a faulty board or maybe even a faulty CPU or whatever. I checked my Storage devices for errors and nothing. Samsung magician also shows nothing wrong so I don't think it's my Storage devices failing. I would really like to overclock my system cause when I had it overclocked last time I could see a speed boost in GTA V going from 4.4GHz to 4.6GHz


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> So I tried the following today. Setting my bios to default then edit this in the bios
> 
> Vcore: Manual 1.25V
> Core: 45x
> Memory: XMP
> chache ratio: 40x
> Cache voltage 1.15V
> rest of the settings on auto
> 
> It tested fine in asus realbench stress test but then I decided to try 46x and my pc didn't even boot up. I had iot freeze on me when trying to boot and also tried resetting my bios by presseing the clear cmos button on the board with no luck. Keep giving me the boot device LED. I tried and tried and tried to reset the cmos but nothing. I also plugged out pc pressing the clr cmos button and waiting untill all lights are gone and still no boot. I then unplugged all of my HDD's and SSD's still same issue, boot device LED RED. I fiddled with random stuff and couldn't get it to boot and magically it booted.
> 
> I had the same issue before when I was overclocking my system and for some reason just before windows loads I think where it loads the storage devices it takes a while for it to go past that. Now I'm on default so I don't know if I have a faulty board or maybe even a faulty CPU or whatever. I checked my Storage devices for errors and nothing. Samsung magician also shows nothing wrong so I don't think it's my Storage devices failing. I would really like to overclock my system cause when I had it overclocked last time I could see a speed boost in GTA V going from 4.4GHz to 4.6GHz


Strange that you mention it, because I've been having similar issues with my Maximus VII Formula. Like one in every few boot-ups will result in a delayed boot-up time. It usually either does what you described with the red boot LED, or, more frequently, it will go past the POST screen and get stuck where it should start loading Windows and show q-core b1 on the mobo screen. It's a strange thing and it's at least frustrating when it happens. Thing is, if I just leave it do its thing, it will boot up fine after a while. At least most of the time.

For the longest time I thought this had something to do with memory retraining, but I highly doubt it at this point. I'm at a loss. But once it boots up, it's fine, so no worries I guess.

Anyway, that your PC doesn't even boot up at 4.6GHz at 1.25V is strange. But I'd suggest trying to run your memory at 1600MHz 9-9-9-27 and not XMP until you figure it out. Or even 1333MHz. It won't be permanent, it will just make your life easier. At 2400MHz memory and 4.6GHz core it may be your IMC that craps out and not the core itself. If it works with the memory downclocked, it probably just needs a bump in VCCSA or I/O voltages. Probably VCCSA. So try one thing at a time and you'll figure it out. Anything else you need, ask away.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Welcome and nice job! I have 4770k with the same mob. Just a friendly notice keep an eye for your voltages for a day or so with some monitoring program (i recommend hwinfo). Atleast for me the voltages would randomly spike over my set limit during gaming or encoding. They wen't from 1.35v to 1.48v and that's waaaay too much even with my delidded water setup.
> 
> Cheers and welcome


I actually did (thanks for the heads up) I found out I was voltage dropping on heavy loads to 1.185v which was unstable doing x264 bench, so I upped the voltage 0.020v and now it drops to 1.201 and when it volts high it does 1.220v which is rock solid stable. Temps don't go above 72ºC with air cooling... so a win win!


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

vSA and IO voltages have a huge impact on my startup speed. To the point where I can recognize unstable settings by how it boots.

.01/.01/.02 SA/IOA/IOD has the windows loading loading wheel spin about a half turn and instantly to desktop. Unstable though.

.09/.01/.09 adds a minor delay between my secondary monitor coming up and has about a 2 revolution spin before loading but is x264 stable. IOA anywhere above +.01v requires more vCore and seems generally destabilizing.

I would say play with your IO volts a little and see if it doesn't give you more consistent startups. Your setup might be like mine where the fastest settings to desktop aren't necessarily the most stable.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Strange that you mention it, because I've been having similar issues with my Maximus VII Formula. Like one in every few boot-ups will result in a delayed boot-up time. It usually either does what you described with the red boot LED, or, more frequently, it will go past the POST screen and get stuck where it should start loading Windows and show q-core b1 on the mobo screen. It's a strange thing and it's at least frustrating when it happens. Thing is, if I just leave it do its thing, it will boot up fine after a while. At least most of the time.
> 
> For the longest time I thought this had something to do with memory retraining, but I highly doubt it at this point. I'm at a loss. But once it boots up, it's fine, so no worries I guess.
> 
> Anyway, that your PC doesn't even boot up at 4.6GHz at 1.25V is strange. But I'd suggest trying to run your memory at 1600MHz 9-9-9-27 and not XMP until you figure it out. Or even 1333MHz. It won't be permanent, it will just make your life easier. At 2400MHz memory and 4.6GHz core it may be your IMC that craps out and not the core itself. If it works with the memory downclocked, it probably just needs a bump in VCCSA or I/O voltages. Probably VCCSA. So try one thing at a time and you'll figure it out. Anything else you need, ask away.


Dude you a legend. Running my memory at stock actually made my cpu able to run Asus realbench for 10min at 4.6ghz 1.25V. I will try to go lower later or maybe even higher cpu core but aiming for 4.6GHz for now.

Actually to be honest I forget what happened to me last year. I had a MSI z97 gaming 5 but my memory wasn't stable at 2400mhz so had to run something like 1600mhz - 1866mhz to get it stable so actually this board is helping me a little bit with the memory stability but anyway this made me think. ok memroy stock (what I should do from the start when overclocking anyway stupid me...lol) So now I did at least 10min of asus realbench before I decided to stop.

Even my bootup is so much faster now. The little dots doesn't go around for more than 1 turn and I'm in windows. I wish I bought 1866mhz instead of this 2400mhz. Nothing to do with the memory but think my IMC might be a little bit more stable at 1600mhz-1866mhz. Anyway I can always manually clock it to 1866mhz and test but for now I first want to work at getting my core almost fully stable.

So what do you suggest for voltage? Should I run my voltage on either manual + c-states giving me lower voltage on idle as measured by hwinfo under vcore not vid or should I try for adaptive rather? I kinda leaning towards manual because I like it that my pc won't exceed the maximum voltage as set in bios even when using avx instructions and I think it might give me more stability but I don't really know. Do you also think 4.4GHz 2400mhz ram will give me slower performance than 4.6GHz 1600mhz?


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Dude you a legend. Running my memory at stock actually made my cpu able to run Asus realbench for 10min at 4.6ghz 1.25V. I will try to go lower later or maybe even higher cpu core but aiming for 4.6GHz for now.
> 
> Actually to be honest I forget what happened to me last year. I had a MSI z97 gaming 5 but my memory wasn't stable at 2400mhz so had to run something like 1600mhz - 1866mhz to get it stable so actually this board is helping me a little bit with the memory stability but anyway this made me think. ok memroy stock (what I should do from the start when overclocking anyway stupid me...lol) So now I did at least 10min of asus realbench before I decided to stop.
> 
> Even my bootup is so much faster now. The little dots doesn't go around for more than 1 turn and I'm in windows. I wish I bought 1866mhz instead of this 2400mhz. Nothing to do with the memory but think my IMC might be a little bit more stable at 1600mhz-1866mhz. Anyway I can always manually clock it to 1866mhz and test but for now I first want to work at getting my core almost fully stable.
> 
> So what do you suggest for voltage? Should I run my voltage on either manual + c-states giving me lower voltage on idle as measured by hwinfo under vcore not vid or should I try for adaptive rather? I kinda leaning towards manual because I like it that my pc won't exceed the maximum voltage as set in bios even when using avx instructions and I think it might give me more stability but I don't really know. Do you also think 4.4GHz 2400mhz ram will give me slower performance than 4.6GHz 1600mhz?


First off, one step at a time. Dial in each of your settings and maybe towards the end you'll figure out how to run it at its maximum capabilities.









Now, I can't suggest any numbers, simple as that. You'll have to see what works for your particular CPU. But you're on a good track. If you don't want too much voltage/heat, try 4.6GHz with lower voltage. If you don't mind, maybe even try 4.7GHz.

Adaptive + C-states should be the way to go for 24/7 operation. With modern implementations, the delay when switching states is practically non-existent and that was what maybe caused some instability in the past. Manual with C-states also works, but I can see no reason why someone would run it like that, personally. But if you're worried about voltage during AVX, don't be. I don't know of any application other than Prime95 and other stress tests that use those. Unless you use AVX instructions for work or something, don't even worry about it.

Finally, core is king. There's no other way to put it. If your choice was between 4.5Ghz core and 2400MHz RAM and 4.6GHz core and 1600MHz RAM, I'd go for the latter each and every time. RAM speeds can help in some situations, sure, but those are few and far between. It's the sort of thing that's nice to have, makes sense, but you can't really notice it. If someone replaced my 2400MHz RAM with a 1600MHz kit, I'm 99% sure I wouldn't notice without looking at monitoring programs. So yeah, push your core as far as you can and worry about the rest later. Don't sacrifice core speed for anything other than lower voltages.


----------



## GeneO

I am sitting good at Haswell microcode 1F. I see microcode version 20 is out. Anybody try it yet or planning to try it?


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> First off, one step at a time. Dial in each of your settings and maybe towards the end you'll figure out how to run it at its maximum capabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I can't suggest any numbers, simple as that. You'll have to see what works for your particular CPU. But you're on a good track. If you don't want too much voltage/heat, try 4.6GHz with lower voltage. If you don't mind, maybe even try 4.7GHz.
> 
> Adaptive + C-states should be the way to go for 24/7 operation. With modern implementations, the delay when switching states is practically non-existent and that was what maybe caused some instability in the past. Manual with C-states also works, but I can see no reason why someone would run it like that, personally. But if you're worried about voltage during AVX, don't be. I don't know of any application other than Prime95 and other stress tests that use those. Unless you use AVX instructions for work or something, don't even worry about it.
> 
> Finally, core is king. There's no other way to put it. If your choice was between 4.5Ghz core and 2400MHz RAM and 4.6GHz core and 1600MHz RAM, I'd go for the latter each and every time. RAM speeds can help in some situations, sure, but those are few and far between. It's the sort of thing that's nice to have, makes sense, but you can't really notice it. If someone replaced my 2400MHz RAM with a 1600MHz kit, I'm 99% sure I wouldn't notice without looking at monitoring programs. So yeah, push your core as far as you can and worry about the rest later. Don't sacrifice core speed for anything other than lower voltages.


Ok so I did a quick test this morning. 4.7ghz running same voltages I could do realbench for about 9-10min before i decided to stop it as i had to go to work. one thing I noticed is that my pc is a little bit more responsive ever since I change my memory to 1600mhz. My cpu goes to max 85C max for a split second but most of the time between 75-80C with average more towards 75C. I know in games it will most probably be lower. I will keep my uncore/cache ratio at 40x as it doesn't have a huge impact on performance.

So tonight I will try to go higher. one thing I noticed is that one of my cores seems to have a little bit higher volts. My voltage when stress is 1.265V under load (1.25 set in bios) but on one core it's 1.280V although that core is not getting hotter than the other so not stressing to much.

So you say after I've tested with manual voltage i should just set my voltage to Adapative and enable c-states to have super low idle voltage or should i leave c-states on auto and have adapative on as that will still give me lower voltages at idle but not as low as with c-states on as well?


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I am sitting good at Haswell microcode 1F. I see microcode version 20 is out. Anybody try it yet or planning to try it?


Hello GeneO! I'll try this CPU Micro-code during the week-end and i'll post if it's better than Revision 19 that i'm using at this moment because it is the best for OC results/stability.









Cheers,

KK


----------



## GeneO

You might try 1F too. I have very good OC with it. I haven't compared it to 19 because windows loads a newer version than 19 at boot. I am sure there is a way around that but 1F is good so I haven't bothered.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I am sitting good at Haswell microcode 1F. I see microcode version 20 is out. Anybody try it yet or planning to try it?


Woah, what's up with that? You can upgrade the microcode on your own? First time I've heard of that!

Just checked (in the BIOS, dunno if I should or could check anywhere else) and I have microcore patch 19. How do I go about updating? And what benefits would be there?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Ok so I did a quick test this morning. 4.7ghz running same voltages I could do realbench for about 9-10min before i decided to stop it as i had to go to work. one thing I noticed is that my pc is a little bit more responsive ever since I change my memory to 1600mhz. My cpu goes to max 85C max for a split second but most of the time between 75-80C with average more towards 75C. I know in games it will most probably be lower. I will keep my uncore/cache ratio at 40x as it doesn't have a huge impact on performance.
> 
> So tonight I will try to go higher. one thing I noticed is that one of my cores seems to have a little bit higher volts. My voltage when stress is 1.265V under load (1.25 set in bios) but on one core it's 1.280V although that core is not getting hotter than the other so not stressing to much.
> 
> So you say after I've tested with manual voltage i should just set my voltage to Adapative and enable c-states to have super low idle voltage or should i leave c-states on auto and have adapative on as that will still give me lower voltages at idle but not as low as with c-states on as well?


I'd say you're doing good. Keep it up!









Yeah, just finish testing with manual, then use the same voltage with adaptive and call it a day. If you use C-states (And you should, really. No point in it consuming too much at idle, right?) they should probably end up behaving the same, but on some motherboards and whatnot, the CPU won't fully drop its voltage when using manual. Adaptive never had that problem, it's the way it's supposed to be, so I see no reason to not use it. So yeah, I'd say do that. And make sure C-states are enabled, not on auto. On my mobo, auto had them partially off, where it would drop the voltage at idle, but only halfway or something.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Woah, what's up with that? You can upgrade the microcode on your own? First time I've heard of that!
> 
> Just checked (in the BIOS, dunno if I should or could check anywhere else) and I have microcore patch 19. How do I go about updating? And what benefits would be there?
> I'd say you're doing good. Keep it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just finish testing with manual, then use the same voltage with adaptive and call it a day. If you use C-states (And you should, really. No point in it consuming too much at idle, right?) they should probably end up behaving the same, but on some motherboards and whatnot, the CPU won't fully drop its voltage when using manual. Adaptive never had that problem, it's the way it's supposed to be, so I see no reason to not use it. So yeah, I'd say do that. And make sure C-states are enabled, not on auto. On my mobo, auto had them partially off, where it would drop the voltage at idle, but only halfway or something.


Ok so far I can do realbench on 4.7ghz 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 memory. All I did was download realbench load it up go to stress test and click start no other settings was changed and it completed successfully. Can I call this safe. I just feel that I don't have to test for 4 hours or so to call this stable. I guess the only other thing to do is use the pc as I normally would and play some demanding games.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Ok so far I can do realbench on 4.7ghz 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 memory. All I did was download realbench load it up go to stress test and click start no other settings was changed and it completed successfully. Can I call this safe. I just feel that I don't have to test for 4 hours or so to call this stable. I guess the only other thing to do is use the pc as I normally would and play some demanding games.


Well, make sure to have RealBench test with all available RAM. Although, quick note, the latest version may crash if you select an amount of RAM equal to what you have in your system if you don't have a pagefile or it's too small. To go past that, I have to manually set my pagefile to 16GB when testing and I revert to system controlled pagefile (Which ends up at about 1GB usually) after I'm done.

Now, regarding "safety". The longer and harder you stress, the "safer" you'll be. I'd say personally that 2 hours *should* be enough, but I go on for more for good measure. I've rarely had my system crash after the 45 minutes mark, but that's just me. If you do play some demanding games (Battlefield 4 comes to mind), sure, you can use those. I avoid testing with games, especially online ones, because I get frustrated if it crashes mid-killstreak. Like, the other day, I was going on a rampage with a sniper rifle (With which I usually suck) and at 14 kills and counting it decided, you know, to raise a middle finger to me and crash. I almost threw the damn thing out the window. Then I remembered it weighs like 20+kg, so I left it there and resorted to cursing.


----------



## GeneO

For microcode update google "UBU UEFI bios updater tool". Or go to win-raid.com and look for the ubu forum topic.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> You might try 1F too. I have very good OC with it. I haven't compared it to 19 because windows loads a newer version than 19 at boot. I am sure there is a way around that but 1F is good so I haven't bothered.


I've done it GeneO :

http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/20710#post_25252384

As wrote in the linked post, i've tested CPU micro-codes from 19 to 1F and i've found that Rev. 1F is quite good but not strong as Rev. 19 has demostrated with my HW configuration.

This Rev. 20 was missing in U.B.U. CPU Micro-code upgrade choices and now SoniX (the developer) have added it and i'll surely test to verify if it's good or not...









Cheers,

KK


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> lol this is going to sound really funny because in that other thread... someone recommended that to me as well. As soon as they did I found the solution to that issue.
> 
> And guess what?
> I FOUND IT.
> 
> Hours of searching & mucking about with settings: Disable Virtualization in CPU Features.
> WHY this changes the Bus clock, I have ~no freaking idea~. I've never had this issue on previous chipsets and gen CPUs. Really bizarre! Disabling virtualization gives me a 100.0MHz just as I set it in UEFI. It does not deviate from 100.0 at all.
> 
> If anyone has an explanation, I'd love to hear it.
> I may just reinstall the OS to see if it fixes it because I happen to use virtualization quite a bit. I would like to see this not be an issue. Or, I may just disable it until I need it. Or, just not care about the bus speed changing and leave it as is. I was just really curious why it was happening and wanted to benchmark with 100% 4.4Ghz and up (wherever I go with the overclocking)


About 1.5 years later, and I come back to this thread with a question that I myself solved on my behalf. I knew I was seeing deja vu when my bus speeds were fluctuating.









Enabling Virtualization on my Z97 Extreme 4 causes my bus speed to fluctuate around 98-99mhz as opposed to the 100mhz it should be at.


----------



## JackCY

Fluctuate where? The monitoring software uses different methods to derive the clocks. It's completely normal that it fluctuates on any board and CPU but people are always freakin' out.


----------



## GeneO

For microcode update google "UBU UEFI bios updater tool". Or go to win-raid.com and look for the ubu forum topic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> I've done it GeneO :
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/20710#post_25252384
> 
> As wrote in the linked post, i've tested CPU micro-codes from 19 to 1F and i've found that Rev. 1F is quite good but not strong as Rev. 19 has demostrated with my HW configuration.
> 
> This Rev. 20 was missing in U.B.U. CPU Micro-code upgrade choices and now SoniX (the developer) have added it and i'll surely test to verify if it's good or not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> KK


How do you get windows to not load 1C (I think it is) over 19 that you have in the BIOS? Did you use AIDA64 in windows to verify the microcode revision?


----------



## tolis626

And what would one accomplish by updating the microcode? I mean, if there is any chance that it might improve overclocking or performance, why don't more people mention this? You guys got me curious now...

Or is it an "it's barely an improvement" kind of thing so most people end up ignoring it?


----------



## DiceAir

So now that I'm done with my cpu overclock it's time for memory. So i can't really reach 2400mhz on my memory but i had another thought. My memory is rated on it's xmp profile as 2400mhz 11-13-13-35.

What is faster. 2400mhz 11-13-13-35 or 1600mhz 9-9-9-24? Also i tried 1866mhz at 1.65v 11-13-13-35 stable but I don't know if i should rather back down speed a bit and go lower on timings?


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> For microcode update google "UBU UEFI bios updater tool". Or go to win-raid.com and look for the ubu forum topic.
> How do you get windows to not load 1C (I think it is) over 19 that you have in the BIOS? Did you use AIDA64 in windows to verify the microcode revision?


CPU Micro-code can be explained/understood at two levels and let me use the exemplification considering the integrated version in BIOS similar to an "hardware level" while the version reported by the OS and the monitoring/HW detection software as a kind of "SW level", in fact if you read the key of the Windows registry

*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\HARDWARE\DESCRIPTION\System\CentralProcessor\0*

and find the DWORD (labeling correspond to MS Windows 7 x64 that i'm using at the moment)

"*Signature Update*" = current latest microcode (from mcupdate _ *. Dll)

"*Previous Signature Update*" = default original microcode version (from BIOS)

Microcode is taken from *c:\Windows\System32\mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll (or mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll)*.

I'm not interested on what version is shown in OS by monitoring software because the "real" difference is made by CPU Micro-code integrated in BIOS infact if you have to install a new CPU on a motherboard declared compatible by its manufacturer you must update the BIOS with a new version that will integrate new CPU Micro-code with implementations for its management as well as recognition.

Cheers,

KK


----------



## Louie7600

Hey Everyone, I recently added a Corsair H55 water cooler to my i5 4690K. I've been pretty conservative so far with overclocking but i'm really curious to see what my peak would be. Also joining the 5ghz club would be awesome.

I'm currently running at 4.590Ghz @ 1.275 volts. This comes from a 102 base clock and x45 multiplier.

I was hoping to get some advice and tips on where I should focus next. From the research I've done, it seems exceeding 1.4V is strongly discouraged. Would being in the 1.325-1.375V range be safe? Also should I overclock the cache as well?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Louie7600*
> 
> Hey Everyone, I recently added a Corsair H55 water cooler to my i5 4690K. I've been pretty conservative so far with overclocking but i'm really curious to see what my peak would be. Also joining the 5ghz club would be awesome.
> 
> I'm currently running at 4.590Ghz @ 1.275 volts. This comes from a 102 base clock and x45 multiplier.
> 
> I was hoping to get some advice and tips on where I should focus next. From the research I've done, it seems exceeding 1.4V is strongly discouraged. Would being in the 3.25-3.75V range be safe? Also should I overclock the cache as well?


I hope that's a typo and you mean 1.325-1.375v. I've run my devil's canyon rig for that high for many months now and it's fine.


----------



## Louie7600

Yes, sorry about that. I meant 1.325 to 1.375 range.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Louie7600*
> 
> Yes, sorry about that. I meant 1.325 to 1.375 range.


I would say that's perfectly fine. At the 1.375v end of the spectrum you may shorten the life of your CPU slightly but by that time it's probably a good time to upgrade to something better and faster.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> I would say that's perfectly fine. At the 1.375v end of the spectrum you may shorten the life of your CPU slightly but by that time it's probably a good time to upgrade to something better and faster.


Eh thats kinda iffy, 5 year old CPUs still kick butt in todays game. Id say yea wont hurt but i wouldnt say time to upgrade.

Id say newer CPUs prob last a lot longer in terms of performance hasnt been a big jump in years. From what ive been told 1.35v is the limit of where you should take haswell for 24/7.


----------



## Louie7600

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Eh thats kinda iffy, 5 year old CPUs still kick butt in todays game. Id say yea wont hurt but i wouldnt say time to upgrade.
> 
> Id say newer CPUs prob last a lot longer in terms of performance hasnt been a big jump in years. From what ive been told 1.35v is the limit of where you should take haswell for 24/7.


That's a good point. Does anyone use multiple profiles for overclocking? For instance, a stock clocks profile for normal use and then an overclocked profile for gaming?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Louie7600*
> 
> That's a good point. Does anyone use multiple profiles for overclocking? For instance, a stock clocks profile for normal use and then an overclocked profile for gaming?


I would but c-states and adaptive voltage already does that so pretty pointless. For a gpu sure but for cpu eh.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Eh thats kinda iffy, 5 year old CPUs still kick butt in todays game. Id say yea wont hurt but i wouldnt say time to upgrade.
> 
> Id say newer CPUs prob last a lot longer in terms of performance hasnt been a big jump in years. From what ive been told 1.35v is the limit of where you should take haswell for 24/7.


Playing GTA5 @4K can definitely benefit from having a modern CPU as opposed to a 5 year old CPU. This website is overclock.net in persuit of performance not underclocked.fail by the way. He's trying to hit 5GHz, he will need the voltage if he can even hit it with that depending on his cooling setup. I've run my 5930K @ 1.375 to get 4.6+GHz with no sign of a noticeable chip degradation for months and don't expect it to have any at all when it gets moved to my wife's rig and I'm running my 6950x at 1.352 to get 4.4GHz now and do not expect any noticeable chip degradation. I'm running a 4790K on another rig @ 1.4v for 5GHz and see no noticeable chip degration.

My thing is if you're not willing to squeeze all the juice out of your CPU/hardware then don't bother overclocking and run stock to make your CPU last for 10 years+ is a much better option.


----------



## ikjadoon

Random question: does anybody know how good Devil's Canyon's IMCs are compared to Haswell's IMCs? I've got some 2400MHz / CL10 sticks coming in and I'm itching to push them to 2666MHz or even 2800MHz.

I know Haswell's IMC is decent, but that you kind of have to pick: CPU frequency or RAM frequency. Is that the same with Devil's Canyon? I cannot find anything about the DC IMC quality.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Playing GTA5 @4K can definitely benefit from having a modern CPU as opposed to a 5 year old CPU. This website is overclock.net in persuit of performance not underclocked.fail by the way. He's trying to hit 5GHz, he will need the voltage if he can even hit it with that depending on his cooling setup. I've run my 5930K @ 1.375 to get 4.6+GHz with no sign of a noticeable chip degradation for months and don't expect it to have any at all when it gets moved to my wife's rig and I'm running my 6950x at 1.352 to get 4.4GHz now and do not expect any noticeable chip degradation. I'm running a 4790K on another rig @ 1.4v for 5GHz and see no noticeable chip degration.
> 
> My thing is if you're not willing to squeeze all the juice out of your CPU/hardware then don't bother overclocking and run stock to make your CPU last for 10 years+ is a much better option.


No need to get snippy, just saying what ive rear on tons of intel forums, this one included.

And again months doesnt count as years, but ill let that slide to avoid an argument as you can't just degradation "for months", it takes a few years haha.

Im running mine at 4.5 at 1.2v easy, does 4.8 at 1.3v if not more i haven't tried it yet.

P.S. 1080p is still 30% if not more of the market. 4k is something like 1%.


----------



## Louie7600

How would you know that your CPU is degrading?


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Louie7600*
> 
> How would you know that your CPU is degrading?


If it takes more voltage to sustain a frequency than it used to. That's the classic definition. Meaning, it was stable at 4.5GHz @ 1.37V, but then 6 months later, same test yields a fail and you need 1.374V. Assuming ambient, dust, benchmark version, etc. are consistent.

There's apparently IMC degradation as well, which is on the CPU, but relates to memory frequency/voltage. Then there's the freaky kind of degradation where CPUs just "die" (i.e., won't boot), but that's a lot more rare unless you've been pushing high temps (85C+) with high volts (1.40+V) for a long time (6 months) under heavy load (4-5 hours of 100% load per day). I just guesstimated those numbers, but they're something like that.

What it looks like:


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> No need to get snippy, just saying what ive rear on tons of intel forums, this one included.
> 
> And again months doesnt count as years, but ill let that slide to avoid an argument as you can't just degradation "for months", it takes a few years haha.
> 
> Im running mine at 4.5 at 1.2v easy, does 4.8 at 1.3v if not more i haven't tried it yet.
> 
> P.S. 1080p is still 30% if not more of the market. 4k is something like 1%.


didn't mean to sound snippy. he wanted 5GHz then some type of cpu degradation is required but I don't think it's much at all in the 1.35-1.4v range after that as you know whoever is running 24x7 @100% for months is asking for it.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Louie7600*
> 
> How would you know that your CPU is degrading?


it's an observed behavior, as long as you are putting any kind of voltage on your cpu it is degrading. the higher the voltage the faster it will degrade. Normally brand new CPUs seem to always OC much easier/better.


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> I actually did (thanks for the heads up) I found out I was voltage dropping on heavy loads to 1.185v which was unstable doing x264 bench, so I upped the voltage 0.020v and now it drops to 1.201 and when it volts high it does 1.220v which is rock solid stable. Temps don't go above 72ºC with air cooling... so a win win!


Are you using adaptive voltages?


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Louie7600*
> 
> Hey Everyone, I recently added a Corsair H55 water cooler to my i5 4690K. I've been pretty conservative so far with overclocking but i'm really curious to see what my peak would be. Also joining the 5ghz club would be awesome.
> 
> I'm currently running at 4.590Ghz @ 1.275 volts. This comes from a 102 base clock and x45 multiplier.
> 
> I was hoping to get some advice and tips on where I should focus next. From the research I've done, it seems exceeding 1.4V is strongly discouraged. Would being in the 1.325-1.375V range be safe? *Also should I overclock the cache as well?*


Yes sir. Your 4690k is around the same vcore mine needs for 4.5ghz, and if it's like mine in other ways you're going to need higher cache multipliers to stabilize higher core multis.

In addition to that, vSA becomes critical to stabilizing the system at higher cache frequencies. Too little will freeze for a while then do a machine check exception blaming some innocent driver. Enough of it but not enough vRing tends to get me a watchdog timeout, while too much vSA seems to throw a generic WHEA x124. Too much vRing seems to be a primary cause of no-BSOD reboots.

Don't be afraid of higher vRings. If your cache needs it, it needs it. I wasted a lot of time trying to stabilize it at lower voltages, but mine has stock VID of 1.205 and is currently 12m into a p95 blend run at 1.3v while throwing quick watchdog timeouts at 1.275 at 4.3ghz.

Good luck. I hope yours scales better than mine.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> CPU Micro-code can be explained/understood at two levels and let me use the exemplification considering the integrated version in BIOS similar to an "hardware level" while the version reported by the OS and the monitoring/HW detection software as a kind of "SW level", in fact if you read the key of the Windows registry
> 
> *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\HARDWARE\DESCRIPTION\System\CentralProcessor\0*
> 
> and find the DWORD (labeling correspond to MS Windows 7 x64 that i'm using at the moment)
> 
> "*Signature Update*" = current latest microcode (from mcupdate _ *. Dll)
> 
> "*Previous Signature Update*" = default original microcode version (from BIOS)
> 
> Microcode is taken from *c:\Windows\System32\mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll (or mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll)*.
> 
> I'm not interested on what version is shown in OS by monitoring software because the "real" difference is made by CPU Micro-code integrated in BIOS infact if you have to install a new CPU on a motherboard declared compatible by its manufacturer you must update the BIOS with a new version that will integrate new CPU Micro-code with implementations for its management as well as recognition.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> KK


? Not sure what you are trying to say here. Windows will apply patches to the OS that will load newer microcode. It is recorded in the registry as you say. All AIDA64 does is report that. If your BIOS microcode revision is less than the OS revision, the OS revision will be loaded in the microprocessor at boot. All I am asking you is to verify that the OS hasn't overloaded the microcode in the BIOS.

What you say about a new CPU maybe needing a new BIOS with the correct microcode is correct, but I think not for the reason you re thinking. The BIOS of course needs a working processor to execute its code. You have to have a revision of the microcode for that processor in the BIOS in order to bootstrap the BIOS (you also need a version of IME that supports the processor). Once it is booted, if windows has a newer version, it will get loaded.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Fluctuate where? The monitoring software uses different methods to derive the clocks. It's completely normal that it fluctuates on any board and CPU but people are always freakin' out.


It would fluctuate anywhere from 97mhz to 99mhz but never 100mhz. That's around a 0.1ghz difference, which when benchmarking, can be a difference. I like it locked at 100mhz


----------



## JackCY

You know that it's just a monitoring glitch and not at actual hardware level right? Which means there is no difference in benchmarks lol Having that monitoring software running while benchmarking is doing more harm to performance.
I get 99.98MHz in CPU-Z constant and 100.00MHz in HWiNFO when you set it up right, no fluctuation in monitoring. And yes I have all the CPU features enabled, power savings and virtualizations, all of it. But I think I did disable the spreadspectrum EMI compliance thingy off which is what causes those biggest variations in monitoring software to be shown and you don't need it enabled it's there just for Intel to pass EMI standards.


----------



## bluej511

Long story short. Me+malfunctioning pc=250€ for a new i5 and lost 200mhz for the same voltage yay computers haha.

PC was in boot loop. Removed all sticks of ram and it booted with one, thought the cpu was making poor contact since it was bowed a bit running bare die. Tried to bend it back flat and heard a crack. Put it in wouldnt even boot, got a new cpu overnighted. Put it in, wouldnt even boot at 1.2v 45x









Tried all my sticks of ram turns out one didn.t work. Stuck it back in after scrubbing it and cleaning it (had some corrosion from doing my water install) turns out the stick isnt bad either. So i destroyed my good chip, bought a new chip that only gets 43x, 44x crashes within 1min in stress test, 45x crashes at boot. And i wasted 250€ not checking what i should have checked in the first place.

Lesson learned, stuff happens haha. Now to see if i want to run this one bare die again (since it wasnt the issue in the first place) or just delid and run it with CLU.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Would you guys know and be able to tell me why my manual sets of RAM timings in BIOS go unrecognized by the computer?

I have tried XMP on, XMP off, manual mode, advanced manual mode, normal boot mode, auto boot mode.

Did I miss something about Corsair having locked clocks? I feel like I have been sniffing paint or something. All my attempts at changing from stock timings do nothing. The ram just sits at 11,13,13,31 even if I type in 11,13,12,30

Edit: BIOS version for the win. It seems that my motherboard might need some help.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Had my eureka moment last night; felt like I was reading the matrix.

To test my theory I did a few proof of concept runs. 5 minutes of HCi RAM overclock/undervolt:


Stock clocks at core -90mv from stock, ring -70mv. DDR3-2800 at vSA -42mv IOD -21mv IOA -16mv and tertiaries tighter than a nun's... purse strings.

Final overclock coming soon.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Final overclock coming soon.


Damn that looks fast.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Don't know why I expected those tertiaries to hold, but they were fun while they lasted. Fundamental theory behind my IMC voltages seems sound though.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Don't know why I expected those tertiaries to hold, but they were fun while they lasted. Fundamental theory behind my IMC voltages seems sound though.


Mind explaining what your theory is? Seems to me that it should be highly unstable that way.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Mind explaining what your theory is? Seems to me that it should be highly unstable that way.


I did some intentionally low vcore testing a long time ago and noticed that my IMC loves a .007v offset for some reason. And aerotracks mentioned some time ago that some IMCs love equal IO offsets, while others prefer analog to be 1-5mv higher than digital. Poring over my list of IMC voltage sets that work, it seems my IMC likes vSA offset to be a multiple of 7, IOD to be 2x my vSA offset, and IOA 5mv higher than IOD.

Not all sets are stable, but they all boot and run HCi for a while, which is more than I can say for most combos. The proof of concept showed that the inverse relationship works too: vSA - (7x6), IOD - (7x3), IOA - (IOD + 5).

Tertiary timings are really crazy. WRRD seems to have a strong preference for specific IOLs, and the WRRDDR and WRRDDD have a relation to IOL that I think is IOL+1, at least in my specific case.

There are some other peculiarities which might be false patterns. VCCIN and vDIMM seem to prefer both being odd or even, even core multipliers definitely prefer even cache multis, and I think my 2800mhz ram prefers odd cache multis. Since my core seems to absolutely demand 1.35v or more for 46x anyway I've given up on it and am trying to find minimal stable voltages for 45x core 41x cache for my 24/7 OC.

edit: For those of you who actually know what you're doing, please be gentle on any corrections. I am in no way presenting my "findings" as facts, or saying they should work for anyone else.


----------



## zocker

Hi
First, im from Germany and i try my English as good as i can!









My Specs:
Asrock Fatality Killer H97 (Non-Z OC) mit Intel 4790k Air Cooled with Thermalright Machno 2
Asus ROG OC 1080 GTX
32GB Ram
256GB Crucial MX200 SSD
Asus Xonar D2

My Questions:
Is the max vcore shows in CPUZ 1.198v ok? (STOCK 4.0Ghz/Turbo on all Cores enabled 4.4Ghz)
What is essentially to me for Overclocking?
I want to go 4.7Ghz first but i dont know so much about all the vcores and vid values.
I hope someone can commit me.


----------



## JackCY

There are overclocking guides for those new to OC, look at Z87 and Z97 overclocking guides, search.
You will not be able to OC almost anything on H97, BCLK overclocking makes other parts unstable and if you're lucky +5% is the max you may get.


----------



## zocker

I can change the multiplier!


----------



## dante`afk

do you think it is worth for me (mostly gaming) to switch to x99 and 5820k? I'm running 1080 sli currently and can see huge performance boost of having 16x/16x in tomb raider for example compared to 8x/8x ?


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> do you think it is worth for me (mostly gaming) to switch to x99 and 5820k? I'm running 1080 sli currently and can see huge performance boost of having 16x/16x in tomb raider for example compared to 8x/8x ?


It could be worth it (see large gains here ) but I think you would even need a 5930K since the 5820K only supports 28 lanes which is not enough for x16 + x16.


----------



## dante`afk

the link there shows only the difference between the bridges and 2.0 and 3.0. not 8x/8x and 16x/16x

but yea I'd need a 5830k at least you are right....


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Are you using adaptive voltages?


Yep


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

I feel like I'm taking crazy pills here.

Has nobody else noticed these things work with multiples of 7? It occurred to me while staring at a page of voltage sets I've written down how close many of my numbers were to divisibility by 7, so I went full DaVinci code and wrote a list of them out in ranges near my voltages.

7 x 256 = 1792, which is my exact stock VCCIN voltage in millivolts.
7 x 162 = 1134, which is my exact stock 39x core VID
7 x 172 = 1204, exact stock 39x cache VID
7 x 144 = 1008, stock IOD

Scaling VCCIN in 56mv chunks popped out a few I've previously seen islands of stability around like 2.044v and 1.736v. I randomly pulled 1.680v off the list and it turns out my CPU plays just fine with the correct low VCCIN.

Doing some low multi testing, I noticed that cstkl1 was spot on. My CPU runs 41x core stably in prime95 blend at its 39x VID, and testing in 14mv steps proved 42x stable 42mv later. Following the pattern matches previous experiments' required voltages with 43x 1218mv, 44x at 1260mv, and 45x at 1302mv. 46x would be 1344mv if linear scaling holds true, but considering it tends to break down around the 1.3v mark and mine scales poorly from 1.05v on, I'm probably right on the mark rooting around at 1.35-1.36v.


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> the link there shows only the difference between the bridges and 2.0 and 3.0. not 8x/8x and 16x/16x


Because 2.0 16x is the same speed as 3.0 8x it's often used interchangeably.


----------



## Kamikaze-X

Hi guys, i've been running a 4690K + MSI Z97s Krait motherboard with 2400Mhz ram for a few months now but i've been using the stock cooler (boo!)

I finally got my water loop set up (1x120 rad and 1x240 rad, and I've started some proper overclocking on my chip and from what I can tell, I haven't done well in the Silicon Lotto









I can get to 4.7Ghz but to keep it stable i'm running 1.38V. Temps are fine, idle is at around 33C and its topping out using CPUZs stress test (100% multicore load) after 4 hours at 58C.

I would like to get to 5Ghz but i'm expecting to have to dump a lot more voltage into this to get there which I don't want to do, as it would do 4.5Ghz stable at 1.280V and I'm expecting to need 1.45V+ to get to 4.9Ghz

any thoughts what I could do to get it stable without massive leaps in voltage?


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikaze-X*
> 
> any thoughts what I could do to get it stable without massive leaps in voltage?


U can try lowering uncore and maybe RAM speed to exclude other possible sources of instability, but if everything else is set up right more voltage might be the only way.


----------



## Kamikaze-X

what would be deemed the absolute safe limit voltage wise for a 4690K with a custom water loop?

I dont really want to go much past 1.45 if I can help it.


----------



## JackCY

Only way would be to buy a better probably binned chip.


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikaze-X*
> 
> what would be deemed the absolute safe limit voltage wise for a 4690K with a custom water loop?


Nobody knows exactly. Chance of chip degeneration probably also depends on each individual chip anyway, just like voltage requirements. In general for 24h, 1.4v is often the recommended max.


----------



## Kamikaze-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> Nobody knows exactly. Chance of chip degeneration probably also depends on each individual chip anyway, just like voltage requirements. In general for 24h, 1.4v is often the recommended max.


I thought that might be the case.

I will try for a 4.8Ghz at 1.4V and see how stable it is, but i'm thinking its going to be a 1.415V or more to get stable.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikaze-X*
> 
> I thought that might be the case.
> 
> I will try for a 4.8Ghz at 1.4V and see how stable it is, but i'm thinking its going to be a 1.415V or more to get stable.


Makes me miss my first chip even more haha. 1.3v stable for 4.8. New one took 1.21 to be stable at 4.3, first one was stable 1.2 4.5. Ooh well.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> I feel like I'm taking crazy pills here.
> 
> Has nobody else noticed these things work with multiples of 7? It occurred to me while staring at a page of voltage sets I've written down how close many of my numbers were to divisibility by 7, so I went full DaVinci code and wrote a list of them out in ranges near my voltages.
> 
> 7 x 256 = 1792, which is my exact stock VCCIN voltage in millivolts.
> 7 x 162 = 1134, which is my exact stock 39x core VID
> 7 x 172 = 1204, exact stock 39x cache VID
> 7 x 144 = 1008, stock IOD
> 
> Scaling VCCIN in 56mv chunks popped out a few I've previously seen islands of stability around like 2.044v and 1.736v. I randomly pulled 1.680v off the list and it turns out my CPU plays just fine with the correct low VCCIN.
> 
> Doing some low multi testing, I noticed that cstkl1 was spot on. My CPU runs 41x core stably in prime95 blend at its 39x VID, and testing in 14mv steps proved 42x stable 42mv later. Following the pattern matches previous experiments' required voltages with 43x 1218mv, 44x at 1260mv, and 45x at 1302mv. 46x would be 1344mv if linear scaling holds true, but considering it tends to break down around the 1.3v mark and mine scales poorly from 1.05v on, I'm probably right on the mark rooting around at 1.35-1.36v.


To be completely honest, this sounds stupid.









But seriously, I can't see any reason why it would work like that. I'm not saying it doesn't, I don't reject any idea before I try it, but it would be at least strange if it was the case.

I'm currently not home and won't be for a few days, but I'll make sure to try when I get back.


----------



## jdorje

On my 390 the voltage always raises in multiples of 6.25 mV. Should be some similar quantization on cpu but i never bothered to work out numbers.

Voltage scaling is quadratic, not linear, even before you hit the wall.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> On my 390 the voltage always raises in multiples of 6.25 mV. Should be some similar quantization on cpu but i never bothered to work out numbers.
> 
> Voltage scaling is quadratic, not linear, even before you hit the wall.


Voltage does go in steps, that wasn't the question. I don't think there is any VRM that will go linearly, voltages are always quantized as far as I know.

The question is whether some voltage steps are more stable than others. Even if it goes in steps, increasing/decreasing outside those steps should result in the real voltage being on track no matter what, even if it doesn't completely mirror your input. In that sense, why would 1.302V or 1.309V be more stable than 1.305V or 1.31V? That's what makes no sense.


----------



## Kamikaze-X

URGH. Bloody silicon lottery









so, further into my overclocking journey with a 4690K + MSI Z97s Krait Sli and to get 4.8 stable I had to run 1.455V whereas 4.7 was stable at 1.375V.

Really didn't think I would have to add that much to go up another 100mhz but I guess its all about luck.










oh well. I think I will run at 4.5Ghz at 1.320V for my daily speed.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikaze-X*
> 
> URGH. Bloody silicon lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, further into my overclocking journey with a 4690K + MSI Z97s Krait Sli and to get 4.8 stable I had to run 1.455V whereas 4.7 was stable at 1.375V.
> 
> Really didn't think I would have to add that much to go up another 100mhz but I guess its all about luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well. I think I will run at 4.5Ghz at 1.320V for my daily speed.


Since you're running high speed RAM, I'd suggest increasing VCCSA (system agent voltage) and trying again. Or, even better, try again with your RAM at 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 and see how it goes.

My chip goes from needing 1.32V for 4.7GHz to needing 1.26V by adding 0.175V to VCCSA (effectively 1V) when running my RAM high. Also 4.8GHz was unusable before and now it needs about 1.32V. So play with it.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> ...
> 
> My chip goes from needing 1.32V for 4.7GHz to needing 1.26V by adding 0.175V to VCCSA (effectively 1V) when running my RAM high. Also 4.8GHz was unusable before and now it needs about 1.32V. So play with it.


Hey, it's interesting what you say and I'm willing to give it a try (tomorrow). Can you tell me how much is your SA under the x264, or any other load you like to test? Mine, on the Z97 OC Formula, right now is between 0.848 - 0.856V, after applying a negative offset of (-0.150V). My ASRock however defaults these voltages excessively high, so I have to set them manually.

Thank you


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hey, it's interesting what you say and I'm willing to give it a try (tomorrow). Can you tell me how much is your SA under the x264, or any other load you like to test? Mine, on the Z97 OC Formula, right now is between 0.848 - 0.856V, after applying a negative offset of (-0.150V). My ASRock however defaults these voltages excessively high, so I have to set them manually.
> 
> Thank you


Well, mine defaults at about 0.82V if I remember correctly. With my current offset (+0.175V) it fluctuates between 0.992V and 1V. At higher overclocks it scales with a bit more too, but for what I'm doing, 1V is all it needs.

Some mobos, I found, will drastically increase VCCSA when using high speed RAM. It was first mentioned here, then I did some research. I think up to 1.2V should be OK, but I wouldn't go over 1.1V for my system.

Also, I don't know what gains you can expect. My CPU has a weak IMC so it greatly benefits from the added VCCSA. It even makes a big difference with 2133Mhz RAM, so you get the idea.

You may also want to tinker a bit with I/O voltages, but those aren't nearly as important.

Anything you might need, ask me and I'll help if I can.


----------



## Kamikaze-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Since you're running high speed RAM, I'd suggest increasing VCCSA (system agent voltage) and trying again. Or, even better, try again with your RAM at 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 and see how it goes.
> 
> My chip goes from needing 1.32V for 4.7GHz to needing 1.26V by adding 0.175V to VCCSA (effectively 1V) when running my RAM high. Also 4.8GHz was unusable before and now it needs about 1.32V. So play with it.


so if I'm reading this right, if I increase voltage on the vccsa it could lead to not needing as high a voltage on the core?


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> To be completely honest, this sounds stupid.


I completely agree.

But I picked 1386mv for core VID and 2.170v VCCIN from my list and it ran x264 at 4.7ghz for a minute before I got uncomfortable with temperatures. Previously I've never even been able to get to desktop for more than a minute of light usage before BSOD, and forget about any stress testing.

My RAM is short-HCi-test stable with the following settings: vSA +.021 IOD +.042 IOA +.022. Analog is the only FIVR supplied voltage that doesn't seem to care about... much of anything except its level relative to IOD. And believe me, my ram OC is high strung to the point that it's not shy about rejecting IO volts even a millivolt off compatible numbers.


----------



## benjamen50

Do all haswell-refresh CPUs come with the same VCCSA voltage?


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

This is as close to a stress test as I'm willing to run at 1.428v on a Hyper 212.

Typing this at 4.8ghz, 1428mv vcore 2254mv VCCIN, +42mv on vcore and +84 VCCIN from 4.7. Never even had this CPU make it to desktop at this speed.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Do all haswell-refresh CPUs come with the same VCCSA voltage?


Appears pretty much so, around 0.850 (I think mine was 0.860 ).

If you have memory OC, you might need to adjust ioa and iod volts. For the 32 GB I have, I had to adjust vccsa, ioa and iod. I could have a higher vccsa with lower ioa an iod - it was a balance. I have vccsa +0.08, iod +0.135 and ioa +0.090 to OC 32 GB of 1866 to 2200 MHz

.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> This is as close to a stress test as I'm willing to run at 1.428v on a Hyper 212.
> 
> Typing this at 4.8ghz, 1428mv vcore 2128mv VCCIN, +42mv on both from 4.7. Never even had this CPU make it to desktop at this speed.


Holy cow, that's a lot of voltage for that poor little 212.









Humm... Your findings are certainly interesting, so I don't want to dismiss your theory as false just yet. I will be back home on Saturday most probably, so I will test on mine then and see what I find.

Also, I'm kind of thinking that that RAM speed is killing your CPU overclock. What are you able to get at lower RAM speeds?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikaze-X*
> 
> so if I'm reading this right, if I increase voltage on the vccsa it could lead to not needing as high a voltage on the core?


Yes, but under the condition that your memory speed is what's causing your CPU to need higher voltages. If you're using 1600MHz memory I highly doubt adding VCCSA would do much. Wouldn't hurt to try, though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Appears pretty much so, around 0.850 (I think mine was 0.860 ).
> 
> If you have memory OC, you might need to adjust ioa and iod volts. For the 32 GB I have, I had to adjust vccsa, ioa and iod. I could have a higher vccsa with lower ioa an iod - it was a balance. I have vccsa +0.08, iod +0.135 and ioa +0.090 to OC 32 GB of 1866 to 2200 MHz
> 
> .


Would you mind posting your exact actual voltages for each of those? Preferably the values shown in HWiNFO. Most mobos have them only as offsets, but not knowing the actual value makes those offsets pretty useless. This doesn't go to you only, but to everyone. +0.1V for LostParticle means 1.1V VCCSA with his ~1V default, whereas it means about 0.92V for me.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Would you mind posting your exact actual voltages for each of those? Preferably the values shown in HWiNFO. Most mobos have them only as offsets, but not knowing the actual value makes those offsets pretty useless. This doesn't go to you only, but to everyone. +0.1V for LostParticle means 1.1V VCCSA with his ~1V default, whereas it means about 0.92V for me.


I don't mind but do you think they will be useful to anybody? They are meaningless to someone else's system and particularly since you don't know details of my memory overclock.

My point was that for a memory overclock, you should not only consider adjusting vccsa, but also ioa and iod. I had limits I wanted to stay within for all of these: vccsa < 0.9, ioa and iod < 1.15.

The reported max for these are (as I am watching todays TDF stage): vccsa 0.896, iod 1.154 and ioa 1.104.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Also, I'm kind of thinking that that RAM speed is killing your CPU overclock. What are you able to get at lower RAM speeds?


About the same or a little worse, actually. I did my first few core OCs before I knew the first thing about RAM OCing though, so that was with untuned latency figures.

I doubt I'll bother to ever put the time in to tune a slower RAM speed just to find out my core still scales the same.


----------



## dmfree88

This might be a dumb question but how do you guys determine how your PC crashed if you weren't around to see it? I fell asleep on the couch with my PC running netflix and woke up to it reset on the logon screen (meaning it must have crashed in the middle of the night). I checked event viewer but cant really find anything aside from a couple errors with ready boot which I have no idea what that is either but it seems unrelated. One crash not a big deal but would be nice to know where to find these errors if it happens again.


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> This might be a dumb question but how do you guys determine how your PC crashed if you weren't around to see it? I fell asleep on the couch with my PC running netflix and woke up to it reset on the logon screen (meaning it must have crashed in the middle of the night). I checked event viewer but cant really find anything aside from a couple errors with ready boot which I have no idea what that is either but it seems unrelated. One crash not a big deal but would be nice to know where to find these errors if it happens again.


either you learn how to read windows crash dumps or send it to Microsoft







Maybe something overheated?


----------



## dmfree88

Its air cooled so it is fairly redundant. Still running fine now after all day use. I will assume it was a fluke







. Could also have possibly had been a power surge of some sort I suppose.


----------



## fat4l

My 5.1G 4790K is finally getting what it deserves..... a proper Mobo!
Asus Maximus VII Formula











*CPU: 5.1G 4790K*




Spoiler: Warning: 5.1G 4790K Stress tests 100% stable!!!



1Hour


4Hours


8Hours


5.4G for the lolz


----------



## gupsterg

@fat4l
Sweet


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Well, mine defaults at about 0.82V if I remember correctly. With my current offset (+0.175V) it fluctuates between 0.992V and 1V. At higher overclocks it scales with a bit more too, but for what I'm doing, 1V is all it needs.
> 
> Some mobos, I found, will drastically increase VCCSA when using high speed RAM. It was first mentioned here, then I did some research. I think up to 1.2V should be OK, but I wouldn't go over 1.1V for my system.
> 
> Also, I don't know what gains you can expect. My CPU has a weak IMC so it greatly benefits from the added VCCSA. It even makes a big difference with 2133Mhz RAM, so you get the idea.
> 
> You may also want to tinker a bit with I/O voltages, but those aren't nearly as important.
> 
> Anything you might need, ask me and I'll help if I can.


Thanks a lot, man, +REP!

I will give it a try but not this period due to the heat.

Here's my ASRock's optimized defaults under stress testing (XMP_1 profile loaded):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Similar test under the predefined x47 OC profile my motherboard offers. I've reduced its crazy 1.4 VCore to 1.220V


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Finally, my settings for these specific values:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








My guess, and it is just a guess, is that the ASrock Z97 OC Formula sets such high System Agent and IOA + IOD values by default because this motherboard was intended for Memory overclocking so they wanted to give a good start to the user.

To ALL, an OFF TOPIC request! Guys, I've started a new thread, *[Linux Mint 18 Sarah]: a couple of questions*, in which I'm struggling with a couple of newbie-ish inquiries. IF anyone of you has some experience in Linux, please visit my thread and reply. I assume that my questions are fairly simple but for some unknown to me reason, I am not getting the responses / support I was expecting... Thanks a lot!


----------



## JackCY

The Z97 X4 also uses high Vccsa,ioa,iod when you set them to auto, select XMP and OC the CPU. +150 to +300mV, I've set them to half of that for 2400MHz XMP, SA 0.975V IOAD 1.1V, which is +100 to +150mV. I can't be bothered to test lower settings but I think the stock unraised wasn't stable with XMP. There is really no noticeable power difference unlike lower Vccin.


----------



## Kamikaze-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Yes, but under the condition that your memory speed is what's causing your CPU to need higher voltages. If you're using 1600MHz memory I highly doubt adding VCCSA would do much. Wouldn't hurt to try, though.


I manually set my VCCSA to 1.175V and now I can hit 4.5Ghz stable at 1.275V!

I'm running 2400Mhz ram as an FYI.

thank you for the advice, i'm going to have a tweak with it and see what I can do with it.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikaze-X*
> 
> I manually set my VCCSA to 1.175V and now I can hit 4.5Ghz stable at 1.275V!
> 
> I'm running 2400Mhz ram as an FYI.
> 
> thank you for the advice, i'm going to have a tweak with it and see what I can do with it.


Nice!

1.175V is quite high though. I've been told here that it's not dangerous, but I wouldn't run it that high either. Check how far you can push with 1.1V for example. Maybe if 1.1V lets you run 4.5GHz at 1.3V for example, it'll be worthy tradeoff. Just my two cents though. Glad to see it works for more people.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> Gigabyte Z97-SOC
> 
> Would you guys know and be able to tell me why my manual sets of RAM timings in BIOS go unrecognized by the computer?
> 
> I have tried XMP on, XMP off, manual mode, advanced manual mode, normal boot mode, auto boot mode.
> 
> Did I miss something about Corsair having locked clocks? I feel like I have been sniffing paint or something. All my attempts at changing from stock timings do nothing. The ram just sits at 11,13,13,31 even if I type in 11,13,12,30
> 
> Edit: BIOS version for the win. It seems that my motherboard might need some help.


This motherboard is requiring a full power off reset for changing these particular RAM timings. (Which is annoying because it beats on my water pump) Back to it,

any opinion on the best stability stressor for RAM timings? @MIXEDGREENS ??


----------



## Kamikaze-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 1.175V is quite high though. I've been told here that it's not dangerous, but I wouldn't run it that high either. Check how far you can push with 1.1V for example. Maybe if 1.1V lets you run 4.5GHz at 1.3V for example, it'll be worthy tradeoff. Just my two cents though. Glad to see it works for more people.


according to my motherboard it was already running 1.140...


----------



## benjamen50

Which voltage is what for this image: http://prntscr.com/btjr7r

The ones that I'm interested in particular are VCCSA, VCCIO, VCCIN, System Agent Voltage and etc. Analog / Digital voltage.

Motherboard is a Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H-BK.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Which voltage is what for this image: http://prntscr.com/btjr7r
> 
> The ones that I'm interested in particular are VCCSA, VCCIO, VCCIN, System Agent Voltage and etc. Analog / Digital voltage.
> 
> Motherboard is a Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H-BK.


I am sure someone with more knowledge could answer for sure but I personally just match numbers in bios to voltages shown from sensors if I am not sure.


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> I am sure someone with more knowledge could answer for sure but I personally just match numbers in bios to voltages shown from sensors if I am not sure.


It's probably best if I use a digital multimeter and measure the voltage from the measure points given on the motherboard.


----------



## fat4l

So guys, after all those years of 4770K/4790K being out, has anyone noticed any kind of degradation when using high voltages ?
Is 1.35V considered high? or 1.4V ?


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> So guys, after all those years of 4770K/4790K being out, has anyone noticed any kind of degradation when using high voltages ?
> Is 1.35V considered high? or 1.4V ?


Curious about this too. Been running my 4790K at 4.8GHz 1.35v for almost a year now (I know I'm late to the 4790K party I was on a 4690K previously) and I feel mine hasn't degraded. Curious of longer term usage of others.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

My die seems to have scratched some using liquid metal with naked delid.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> My die seems to have scratched some using liquid metal with naked delid.


I could be wrong but I think a lot of this has to do with wiping it off. It is metal chunks so if you do not wipe it off wet and carefully it will likely scratch the surface.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g0tsl33p14*
> 
> This motherboard is requiring a full power off reset for changing these particular RAM timings. (Which is annoying because it beats on my water pump) Back to it,
> 
> any opinion on the best stability stressor for RAM timings? @MIXEDGREENS ??


Baby steps.

MaxMEMM first. It will crash immediately with unstable settings that still boot to desktop.
SuperPI in increasing difficulty.
Then HCi. Make sure you're 100% certain of all other setttings being correct, as it can and will throw errors due to a slightly wrong VCCIN, slightly incompatible vSA and vRing, or any other number of mismatched settings.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Baby steps.
> 
> MaxMEMM first. It will crash immediately with unstable settings that still boot to desktop.
> SuperPI in increasing difficulty.
> Then HCi. Make sure you're 100% certain of all other setttings being correct, as it can and will throw errors due to a slightly wrong VCCIN, slightly incompatible vSA and vRing, or any other number of mismatched settings.


What/where is maxmemm? This is not the same as maxmem I assume?

And uh, same question for HCi, I guess.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> What/where is maxmemm? This is not the same as maxmem I assume?
> 
> And uh, same question for HCi, I guess.


Sorry I was in a hurry and combo typo+brainfarted.

http://www.maxxpi.net/pages/downloads/maxxmemsup2---preview-multi.php

MaxxMEM Multi is what I use. Latest version is older than non-multi and I have no idea if stability-related results vary. Its performance results aren't so consistent as CLP320 mentioned previously, but its a great canary in a coal mine when doing your initial tune. 20ish seconds or less and you'll know if your most recent change trashed either stability or performance.

http://hcidesign.com/memtest/

What I was just calling HCi is HCi Memtest. It's brutal. Seriously. I can not overstate its sheer unbridled brutality. It will take any delusions you might have about your overclock's stability and dash them into pieces. Use 1 instance per thread and divide your memory between said instances. If you pass an hour of it using 3/4s of your total system RAM you're pretty much good.

If I could do it all over again, I'd have waited until much, much further into my OC to start using it. Recommend starting at bone stock core and cache if you seem to have hit a wall.

I used a lot of AIDA64 memory test too, but at this point I'm all HCi Memtest.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> What/where is maxmemm? This is not the same as maxmem I assume?
> 
> And uh, same question for HCi, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I was in a hurry and combo typo+brainfarted.
> 
> http://www.maxxpi.net/pages/downloads/maxxmemsup2---preview-multi.php
> 
> MaxxMEM Multi is what I use. Latest version is older than non-multi and I have no idea if stability-related results vary. Its performance results aren't so consistent as CLP320 mentioned previously, but its a great canary in a coal mine when doing your initial tune. 20ish seconds or less and you'll know if your most recent change trashed either stability or performance.
> 
> http://hcidesign.com/memtest/
> 
> What I was just calling HCi is HCi Memtest. It's brutal. Seriously. I can not overstate its sheer unbridled brutality. It will take any delusions you might have about your overclock's stability and dash them into pieces. Use 1 instance per thread and divide your memory between said instances. If you pass an hour of it using 3/4s of your total system RAM you're pretty much good.
> 
> If I could do it all over again, I'd have waited until much, much further into my OC to start using it. Recommend starting at bone stock core and cache if you seem to have hit a wall.
> 
> I used a lot of AIDA64 memory test too, but at this point I'm all HCi Memtest.
Click to expand...

Do you think HCi is the only still monitored by development?

I like to support the work of others, but like every system user out there, I do not want to pay for something dead, more or less.


----------



## Costas

HCI memtest takes way too long especially if you have lots of ram.

A more thorough (and way faster) test is Google's stressapptest.

You require Linux but you can easily boot off a Linux USB stick and run it off the stick without stuffing around with your Windows installation.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> HCI memtest takes way too long especially if you have lots of ram.
> 
> A more thorough (and way faster) test is Google's stressapptest.
> 
> You require Linux but you can easily boot off a Linux USB stick and run it off the stick without stuffing around with your Windows installation.


Cool!

Do you have an off the top of your head estimate of how quickly it can pop an error compared to hci?


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Cool!
> 
> Do you have an off the top of your head estimate of how quickly it can pop an error compared to hci?


When I was testing my current build a few months ago...HCI memtest was taking hours to test 32GB.

If you run Google stressapptest for 2 hrs and it passes your pretty much good to go.

At the time I was testing my memory, my IR temp gun was actually showing that the mem sticks were reaching much higher temps with stressapptest indicating that they were being pushed harder.


----------



## Kamikaze-X

Booted my machine last night and my processor, on a custom loop, was hitting 80C! I was like '***?!' until i checked the voltages and I had somehow managed to set the core V to 1.9v...... :O

oops!


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikaze-X*
> 
> Booted my machine last night and my processor, on a custom loop, was hitting 80C! I was like '***?!' until i checked the voltages and I had somehow managed to set the core V to 1.9v...... :O
> 
> oops!


Trying to live up to your name?







Yikes!


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikaze-X*
> 
> Booted my machine last night and my processor, on a custom loop, was hitting 80C! I was like '***?!' until i checked the voltages and I had somehow managed to set the core V to 1.9v...... :O
> 
> oops!


And it's alive? You sure it was really running at 1.9V? That scared me just thinking about it! What the hell...?

I remember one time when Asus' AISuite tried to set my core voltage to 1.92V and as soon as I saw it, I just pressed the reset button hastily. Didn't risk it for a moment. I spent a week running at bone stock settings just to make sure it was running correctly. A year and a half later and it's alive, so I guess it either didn't apply the setting or it didn't run like that long enough. Needless to say AISuite is my enemy since then.


----------



## fyzzz

Ram tweaking above 2500mhz is very annoying. I can't get anything above 2500 stable anymore. But i've made some intresting discoveries. The ram is capable, the problem is somewhere else i think. 2666 Cl11 1T usually rebootloops before getting into windows. But i tried having vccsa and the io voltages at auto and it booted without any problems! It added +0.100 vccsa (0.940) and nothing to the io voltages. So it seems like it prefers certain values, +200 worked too. I tried 2600 at the same timings, but it produced errors even quicker than 2666 and looser timings didn't help at all.


----------



## Silent Scone

No point pushing things this far on this platform. Stability will be too limited


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> ? Not sure what you are trying to say here. Windows will apply patches to the OS that will load newer microcode. It is recorded in the registry as you say. All AIDA64 does is report that. If your BIOS microcode revision is less than the OS revision, the OS revision will be loaded in the microprocessor at boot. All I am asking you is to verify that the OS hasn't overloaded the microcode in the BIOS.
> 
> What you say about a new CPU maybe needing a new BIOS with the correct microcode is correct, but I think not for the reason you re thinking. The BIOS of course needs a working processor to execute its code. You have to have a revision of the microcode for that processor in the BIOS in order to bootstrap the BIOS (you also need a version of IME that supports the processor). Once it is booted, if windows has a newer version, it will get loaded.


Hello GeneO, sorry for late reply but i was involved in a long work that totally absorbed me...








Things you said are correct but in reality there are some differences and i'll try to explain with a fact that i've encountered.
This is a little PC that i have assembled to handle administratives stuff in the lab where i work and is based on an ASRock Z97M Pro4, a Pentium G3258 [email protected] Mhz (Fixed Mode, Speedstep and C-States disabled, VCore applied in override mode), 16GB of Crucial DDR3 PC3 12800:



As you can see CPU micro-code is Rev. 19 and CPU is in OC



From OS info are these:



As you can see the CPU micro-code is Rev. 1E and the information is updated by the "*mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll*" that is located in *"c:\Windows\System32\"*

If you exclude the DLL taking ownership (http://www.askvg.com/guide-how-to-take-ownership-permission-of-a-file-or-folder-manually-in-windows/) and renaming it, you'll have this info:



and CPU micro-code correspond to Rev. 19 that is "stored" into BIOS.

The possibility that CPU microcode present in BIOS prevails to the one introduced with OS can be "explained" with some tests done by modding the same version of BIOS with different CPU micro-code revisions like i've done when i've encountered this issue:

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_10-windows_install/windows-10-upgrade-fails-with-0xc1900101-0x20017/db224756-027e-4a5c-83a8-0c8edd156e55?page=1

As stated by some users in the above discussion, it seems that after the moment where discussion has started (August 2015) CPU micro-codes released have disabled OC for Pentium G3258 and as can be seen in UBU CPU Micro-code choice menu the Rev. 1E and subsequent are theoretically to be avoided:



Infact this is the working OC with Rev. 1D and mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll *disabled*:



and this is the OC set into BIOS but not working with CPU micro-code Rev. 1E (13-08-2015) (see the CPU Turbo frequency @ 4.500 Mhz but not applied):



valid up to the latest CPU micro-code recently released (Rev. 20):



So, if the CPU micro-code updated by OS would have highest priority than the one implemented by BIOS this situation couldn't be possible e.g. CPU micro-code 1E with an OCed CPU:





That's all folks!









Cheers,

KK


----------



## Kamikaze-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> And it's alive? You sure it was really running at 1.9V? That scared me just thinking about it! What the hell...?
> 
> I remember one time when Asus' AISuite tried to set my core voltage to 1.92V and as soon as I saw it, I just pressed the reset button hastily. Didn't risk it for a moment. I spent a week running at bone stock settings just to make sure it was running correctly. A year and a half later and it's alive, so I guess it either didn't apply the setting or it didn't run like that long enough. Needless to say AISuite is my enemy since then.


yeah it was definitely 1.9V... I think in my sleep deprived state I mistook the Core V for the Input V, or I miskeyed 1.29V for the core.

She's been up and running fine since so touch wood its ok!


----------



## jdorje

There was a guy...on a forum somewhere...with a devils canyon chip who accidentally typed in 1.91V instead of 1.19V. He said the first time he tried to boot it froze shortly into the boot. Second time it froze even faster and would never work again. Total chip death supposedly. Not sure how he knew it was 1.91V though if the CPU was dead at that point (and if he knew earlier, obviously he wouldn't have booted), so I guess it was a partial guess.

Another story...on a forum somewhere...was of a skylake CPU with 2.5V entered. It drooped down a lot so ended up at like 1.7 or something. He ran it for a few minutes or hours and got significant degredation (wasn't quite stable at stock settings).

Both of these I read first hand, but, now it's second hand so...no way to really be sure.

It's pretty hard to hurt these chips. I've run my computer (4690k) for about 6 months at 1.25V, 12 months at 1.3V, and 6 months at 1.36V. Pretty sure it runs better (lower voltage) now than when I got it. I'm only under load for a few hours a day at most.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> My 5.1G 4790K is finally getting what it deserves..... a proper Mobo!
> Asus Maximus VII Formula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU: 5.1G 4790K*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: 5.1G 4790K Stress tests 100% stable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 1Hour
> 
> 
> 4Hours
> 
> 
> 8Hours
> 
> 
> 5.4G for the lolz


Thats more like it









Nice chip!


----------



## blue.dot

Hey guys.

Anyone using HWiNFO? For some reason, the sensor for CPU voltage is always reading 1.002V, even when system is idle and CPU is downclocked. CPU-Z on the other hand report's voltage is changing depending on the load. I'm assuming HWiNFO is reading the sensor incorrectly? Using latest versions of both apps..


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue.dot*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> Anyone using HWiNFO? For some reason, the sensor for CPU voltage is always reading 1.002V, even when system is idle and CPU is downclocked. CPU-Z on the other hand report's voltage is changing depending on the load. I'm assuming HWiNFO is reading the sensor incorrectly? Using latest versions of both apps..


http://www.overclock.net/t/1235672/official-hwinfo-32-64-thread

This guy should be able to help you out. Not sure why it would do that, mine seems to work fine. You are using the beta version?


----------



## blue.dot

Latest stable.

But looking at it I think I'm reading it wrong.



What is the difference between sensor from CPU - Core VIDs and motherboard sensor - Vcore?

I'm confused. I'd like to overclock my 4690k but I'm scared that setting Vcore manually in BIOS to 1V is not undervolting the CPU like on auto. I have all the power efficiency features enabled.

Right now I have all OC settings on optimized defaults (auto). HWiNFO now reports VIDs from 0.7V to 1V. If I manually enter 1V for Vcore in BIOS, VIDs stay always at 1V.


----------



## Stealth3si

I'm overclocking manual voltage mode with C-states enabled like many ppl here. Windows power mode is high performance, 5% min, 100% max. My mobo is ASRock z97 Fatal1ty killer. The options for Package C-State Support are listed: C3/C6/C7/Auto/Disabled. There is no "Enabled" option. I read in this thread it should be set to "Enabled" not Auto. Should I select Auto anyway or one of the other C states? TIA!


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth3si*
> 
> I'm overclocking manual voltage mode with C-states enabled like many ppl here. Windows power mode is high performance, 5% min, 100% max. My mobo is ASRock z97 Fatal1ty killer. The options for Package C-State Support are listed: C3/C6/C7/Auto/Disabled. There is no "Enabled" option. I read in this thread it should be set to "Enabled" not Auto. Should I select Auto anyway or one of the other C states? TIA!


On my ASRock Z97 OC Formula I get the most Power Saving by setting this specific setting on Auto and at the same time set my PCIe Link Speed to Gen3. When setting it at any of the other available settings I have problems with my Audio (see sig_rig) and with my GPU (it goes up to max 5,00 GT/s in HWiNFO64, whereas with "Auto" it raises up to 8,00 GT/s). Perhaps it's worth mentioning that during overclocking my mobo disables this setting.


----------



## Stealth3si

For the time being I will have Package C-State on Auto. How will I know which C-state the CPU is using? i.e. a program/tool to detect the current C-state?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> On my ASRock Z97 OC Formula I get the most Power Saving by setting this specific setting on Auto and at the same time set my PCIe Link Speed to Gen3. When setting it at any of the other available settings I have problems with my Audio (see sig_rig) and with my GPU (it goes up to max 5,00 GT/s in HWiNFO64, whereas with "Auto" it raises up to 8,00 GT/s). Perhaps it's worth mentioning that during overclocking my mobo disables this setting.


My mobo allows me to set PCIe Link Speed to Auto. The description says "Auto is optimized for overclocking." HWinfo64 shows 2.5 GT/s on idle and 8.0 GT/s on load. I think I will leave PCIe Link Speed on Auto for now.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth3si*
> 
> For the time being I will have Package C-State on Auto. How will I know which C-state the CPU is using? i.e. a program/tool to detect the current C-state?
> My mobo allows me to set PCIe Link Speed to Auto. The description says "Auto is optimized for overclocking." HWinfo64 shows 2.5 GT/s on idle and 8.0 GT/s on load. I think I will leave PCIe Link Speed on Auto for now.


Sure, whatever settings work best for you









For me, the best monitoring tool is *HWiNFO64*, and I suggest you to always use the latest beta. I realize my power saving by its various voltage and Watt sensors which in my system take from very low to zero values (on idle / light use). Another utility where you can see your C-States is *Real Temp*. (Here's an example)


----------



## Stealth3si

Thx!


----------



## vasyltheonly

So I tweaked the tertiary voltages as per the discussion that was going on and the chip is at 4.7 with 1.305 volts now. My issue is that's it's 100% stable on manual but crashes on adaptive voltage. I have the c-states active in both cases. Will offset voltage work better in this case? I'm just trying to have a chip run cooler since it doesn't get high vid all the time. Thanks


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasyltheonly*
> 
> So I tweaked the tertiary voltages as per the discussion that was going on and the chip is at 4.7 with 1.305 volts now. My issue is that's it's 100% stable on manual but crashes on adaptive voltage. I have the c-states active in both cases. Will offset voltage work better in this case? I'm just trying to have a chip run cooler since it doesn't get high vid all the time. Thanks


Yeah, I'd try adaptive + offset.

Start small. Just take .01v off your final voltage and add a .01v offset. Mine definitely prefers certain offsets over others, so don't jump in too large of an increment.

If it's still unstable with a .025v offset (and the matching -.025v from your current adaptive setting) try setting the ring/cache voltage up in similar style with the same offset. Mine seems to like matching offsets on core and cache, but I have no idea if that's a common deal or if my FIVR is particularly picky.


----------



## tolis626

So I managed to get my CPU stable at 4.8GHz at 1.305V. That is with cache at 42x, VRing at 1.2V, VCCIN at 1.96V, VCCSA at +0.2V (1.016V), VCCIO-D at +0.12V (1.15V) and VCCIO-A at +0.07V (1.1V). RAM is at 2400MHz CL10 at 1.65V. Seems tweeking everything can get you quite far.

Thing is, my temps suck. No other way to put it. Running 10 cycles of x265 resulted in temps over 80C on average. Max was like 85C. I hope it's due to the troubles I'm having with my cooler, because if it's due to the raised IO and SA voltages, it sucks. I think it's a combination of both, though. Any ideas are welcome.









Now, in case anyone can chime in here. I have a problem with my Corsair H110. I wanted to remove it to change the TIM (It's some 2-years old MX4 that's done the job ok, but I have some Kryonaut, so I want to use that), but one of the screws just wouldn't unscrew. Turns out the standoff that holds the screw onto the backplate is loose and it's spinning as I try to unscrew the screw. Nothing I've tried so far works. I can't hold it down, I can't force it, I can't stabilize it with pliers, nothing. The others are fine, it's just the top right one that went crazy. I'm thinking about glueing it on the backplate so that I can at least remove the thing and see where it goes from there.

Worst thing is, there must be air bubbles between the block and IHS and that's what caused my temps to rise. Removing 3 of the 4 screws led to the block hanging from that one screw, so air could get in problem. At least it didn't damange anything, knock on wood...


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> So I managed to get my CPU stable at 4.8GHz at 1.305V. That is with cache at 42x, VRing at 1.2V, VCCIN at 1.96V, VCCSA at +0.2V (1.016V), VCCIO-D at +0.12V (1.15V) and VCCIO-A at +0.07V (1.1V). RAM is at 2400MHz CL10 at 1.65V. Seems tweeking everything can get you quite far.
> 
> Thing is, my temps suck. No other way to put it. Running 10 cycles of x265 resulted in temps over 80C on average. Max was like 85C. I hope it's due to the troubles I'm having with my cooler, because if it's due to the raised IO and SA voltages, it sucks. I think it's a combination of both, though. Any ideas are welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, in case anyone can chime in here. I have a problem with my Corsair H110. I wanted to remove it to change the TIM (It's some 2-years old MX4 that's done the job ok, but I have some Kryonaut, so I want to use that), but one of the screws just wouldn't unscrew. Turns out the standoff that holds the screw onto the backplate is loose and it's spinning as I try to unscrew the screw. Nothing I've tried so far works. I can't hold it down, I can't force it, I can't stabilize it with pliers, nothing. The others are fine, it's just the top right one that went crazy. I'm thinking about glueing it on the backplate so that I can at least remove the thing and see where it goes from there.
> 
> Worst thing is, there must be air bubbles between the block and IHS and that's what caused my temps to rise. Removing 3 of the 4 screws led to the block hanging from that one screw, so air could get in problem. At least it didn't damange anything, knock on wood...


Sorry about what happened to you, man! One time something similar happened to me but with a small plier I managed to resolve it. Your best bet is to post on the *[Official] Corsair Hydro Series Club* and mention Corsair_Joseph.

1.305V for 4.8 GHz is pretty nice! Here's a run from today, using my per-core OC:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ambient (room) temp = 30C (Air Condition OFF)
Silent Fan profile set, in the BIOS


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Sorry about what happened to you, man! One time something similar happened to me but with a small plier I managed to resolve it. Your best bet is to post on the *[Official] Corsair Hydro Series Club* and mention Corsair_Joseph.
> 
> 1.305V for 4.8 GHz is pretty nice! Here's a run from today, using my per-core OC:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient (room) temp = 30C (Air Condition OFF)
> Silent Fan profile set, in the BIOS


Thanks dude! I will definitely try asking there later! You the man!









Turns out my CPU is pretty good actually. It's not golden, but it's better than average I guess. My IMC on the other hand is probably crap, so adding VCCSA and IO voltages led to the drastic decrease in VCore needed. I'm quite happy with it. May switch back to 1.26V and 4.7GHz until I resolve all issues with my cooling, but at 1.3V practically I would consider my 4.8GHz safe for 24/7 use. I may try increasing my cache multi at this point, purely for seeing the number and the increased benchies. I don't want to deviate too far from 1.2V tho.

PS : To everyone switching between adaptive and manual voltages and having problems, try rebooting once after switching and booting. I've found that if I switch from manual to adaptive (Don't know about the opposite yet) or if I change VCCIN without rebooting, it'll crash. Doesn't matter if I use stable settings, it'll crash after a while. Rebooting fixes this issue. I had found a guide mentioning this (Can try searching for it if anyone wants it, but I don't think it's this relevant) as a peculiarity of Haswell's FIVR. It may seem like a waste of time, rebooting after such changes, but it saved me a lot of frustration when testing. Having known stable settings crash is scary sometimes if you don't know this.









Finally, not all CPUs will behave the same, so this may or may not apply to you, but it's worth knowing. As always, YMMV.


----------



## jdorje

Pretty sure sa and io voltages have no effect on temps.

Once you get the cooler off go ahead and delid.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Pretty sure sa and io voltages have no effect on temps.
> 
> Once you get the cooler off go ahead and delid.


Easier said than done. Other than not having the tools, I'm scared ****less when thinking about doing it.









But seriously, I think I'll do it at some point... I just have to make sure I don't mess it up.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Funny story: G.Skill uses 2 different chips for the RAM product I got, Hynix BFR and Samsung HYH9. Funnier story: The two chips are easily mistaken for one another. Funniest story: I've been OCing Samsung chips with Hynix-style voltages and timings.

Everything is behaving itself much better since going to more Samsung-friendly secondaries and voltages.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Tertiaries, both timings and voltages, play a weird role in stability.

4.6ghz at 35mv lower than it's ever held before.



The key is tWRRD.

Default set is 18. All other settings the same, WRRD 18 hard reboots after 2 minutes of AIDA CPU+FPU. 15 and here it is happily chugging along 15 minutes later.

Went with ddr3-2200 as it's the highest my IMC and RAM will POST at 1t with no fiddling or complaints, and the RAM's 1.64v required for tight timings matches well with what my IMC wants.


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Funny story: G.Skill uses 2 different chips for the RAM product I got, Hynix BFR and Samsung HYH9. Funnier story: The two chips are easily mistaken for one another. Funniest story: I've been OCing Samsung chips with Hynix-style voltages and timings.
> 
> Everything is behaving itself much better since going to more Samsung-friendly secondaries and voltages.


That's interesting. How did you figure out which chip your G skill RAM had? Is it based on the set's part number? And then where did you find the different voltages for those two kinds of chips?

Edit: when you say 35mv lower are you talking about your vcore or something else?


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> That's interesting. How did you figure out which chip your G skill RAM had? Is it based on the set's part number? And then where did you find the different voltages for those two kinds of chips?
> 
> Edit: when you say 35mv lower are you talking about your vcore or something else?


There's a website http://ramlist.i4memory.com/ddr3/ that seems to have died that had user submissions documenting the brand and model of chip used in various sets of RAM. If I weren't an idiot, I'd have made the effort to look at the serial # on my sticks to decipher which brand I had in my set. Instead, I just tried out some timings from a review of my set in which the reviewer had the Hynix brand which worked and ran with it.

Unfortunately I figured the voltages out through sheer experimentation after getting some guidelines from assorted forums on memory overclocking. Long story short: Hynix chips scale with vDIMM to roughly 1.9 and like/tolerate higher IO voltages. Samsung HYH9s (cheaper and not as good as HCH9s) peter out earlier and prefer lower IO volts. I noticed my ram gets squirrelly after 1.76v, tried to get it to hold timings tighter than cheap Hynix can, and then insulted myself a lot.

And yessir, I meant vcore. Sorry for vagueness. All auto/stock I need over 1.35 VID (1.37 vcore under load) to hold 46x. With XMP on (1600mhz 9-9-9-24) and tuned cache I can get stable right at 1.35v VID. At the moment I'm painstakingly tweaking RAM and lowering vcore as permitted + tweaking VCCIN and vRing as required, currently down to 1.315v VID. Thought I'd bottomed out until discovering WRRD's effect this morning. Doubt my entire system is stable at this vcore but I can at least take solace in knowing my final vcore will be much lower than what is required at stock.


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> There's a website http://ramlist.i4memory.com/ddr3/ that seems to have died that had user submissions documenting the brand and model of chip used in various sets of RAM. If I weren't an idiot, I'd have made the effort to look at the serial # on my sticks to decipher which brand I had in my set. Instead, I just tried out some timings from a review of my set in which the reviewer had the Hynix brand which worked and ran with it.
> 
> Unfortunately I figured the voltages out through sheer experimentation after getting some guidelines from assorted forums on memory overclocking. Long story short: Hynix chips scale with vDIMM to roughly 1.9 and like/tolerate higher IO voltages. Samsung HYH9s (cheaper and not as good as HCH9s) peter out earlier and prefer lower IO volts. I noticed my ram gets squirrelly after 1.76v, tried to get it to hold timings tighter than cheap Hynix can, and then insulted myself a lot.
> 
> And yessir, I meant vcore. Sorry for vagueness. All auto/stock I need over 1.35 VID (1.37 vcore under load) to hold 46x. With XMP on (1600mhz 9-9-9-24) and tuned cache I can get stable right at 1.35v VID. At the moment I'm painstakingly tweaking RAM and lowering vcore as permitted + tweaking VCCIN and vRing as required, currently down to 1.315v VID. Thought I'd bottomed out until discovering WRRD's effect this morning. Doubt my entire system is stable at this vcore but I can at least take solace in knowing my final vcore will be much lower than what is required at stock.


1.9 vDIMM?! Are you using voltages that high for your current RAM overclock? And are you going for 24/7 use or for benchmarking? I only ask as I'm working toward a water cooled build with everything overclocked as much as possible for 24/7 use. So I'm trying to find a balance between what is safe, if not perfectly following the safe voltage guidelines (i.e. what I can get away with), and what can be done but shouldn't. I also have a 4 DIMM kit on the Z97 platform so from what I've gathered I'm limited to the extent to which I can overclock things.

Yeah, I'm going through their forum page by page to see if I can find my kit. It won't let me access the database (i think I have to sign up for the forum). I'm amazed at how there seems to be a never ending wealth of very specific information if you can find where to look. Still becoming literate in all of these forums, databases, and tools


----------



## Pudfark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Thanks dude! I will definitely try asking there later! You the man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out my CPU is pretty good actually. It's not golden, but it's better than average I guess. My IMC on the other hand is probably crap, so adding VCCSA and IO voltages led to the drastic decrease in VCore needed. I'm quite happy with it. May switch back to 1.26V and 4.7GHz until I resolve all issues with my cooling, but at 1.3V practically I would consider my 4.8GHz safe for 24/7 use. I may try increasing my cache multi at this point, purely for seeing the number and the increased benchies. I don't want to deviate too far from 1.2V tho.
> 
> PS : To everyone switching between adaptive and manual voltages and having problems, try rebooting once after switching and booting. I've found that if I switch from manual to adaptive (Don't know about the opposite yet) or if I change VCCIN without rebooting, it'll crash. Doesn't matter if I use stable settings, it'll crash after a while. Rebooting fixes this issue. I had found a guide mentioning this (Can try searching for it if anyone wants it, but I don't think it's this relevant) as a peculiarity of Haswell's FIVR. It may seem like a waste of time, rebooting after such changes, but it saved me a lot of frustration when testing. Having known stable settings crash is scary sometimes if you don't know this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, not all CPUs will behave the same, so this may or may not apply to you, but it's worth knowing. As always, YMMV.


Just wanted to confirm your thoughts about 24/7 usage and overclocking. My rig in my sig below has been running 18 hours a day for the last 18 months. No degradation and no increase in volts.
No power saving features enabled. Flat speed and same volts. There are some very smart, experienced folks here and all are well worth a listen. Thanks to all of them, I've been in the 'glide path' for a year and a half.


----------



## Corsa911

Started reading this thread today and decided to give the ol' 4690k a shot at 5.0ghz.

1.375v success

30min cpuz stess test results

Could get temps lower but i have a silent pc and keep my rad fans at around 900rpm.

Couldn't be happier


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> 1.9 vDIMM?! Are you using voltages that high for your current RAM overclock? And are you going for 24/7 use or for benchmarking? I only ask as I'm working toward a water cooled build with everything overclocked as much as possible for 24/7 use. So I'm trying to find a balance between what is safe, if not perfectly following the safe voltage guidelines (i.e. what I can get away with), and what can be done but shouldn't. I also have a 4 DIMM kit on the Z97 platform so from what I've gathered I'm limited to the extent to which I can overclock things.
> 
> Yeah, I'm going through their forum page by page to see if I can find my kit. It won't let me access the database (i think I have to sign up for the forum). I'm amazed at how there seems to be a never ending wealth of very specific information if you can find where to look. Still becoming literate in all of these forums, databases, and tools


No sir, no 1.9 vDIMM for me. Once I figured out I had Samsung chips in here I went for lower speed and tighter timings. Currently trying out 2200mhz cas 9 at 1.64v.

This is for 24/7 use. I've got a worst-of-the-worst stock core VID so I've been obsessively trying out any and all methods to slightly reduce vcore at a given multi and improve scaling in general. Seems like memory OC is the best place to look for improving voltage margins chip-wide, but it's definitely more of a hobby than a practical use of time.


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> No sir, no 1.9 vDIMM for me. Once I figured out I had Samsung chips in here I went for lower speed and tighter timings. Currently trying out 2200mhz cas 9 at 1.64v.
> 
> This is for 24/7 use. I've got a worst-of-the-worst stock core VID so I've been obsessively trying out any and all methods to slightly reduce vcore at a given multi and improve scaling in general. Seems like memory OC is the best place to look for improving voltage margins chip-wide, but it's definitely more of a hobby than a practical use of time.


Been using 1.74v for my g.skill samsung chips for past 6 months. They offer life time warranty so why not?


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegzor*
> 
> Been using 1.74v for my g.skill samsung chips for past 6 months. They offer life time warranty so why not?


No reason not to. What speed and primaries are you running? 2800mhz cas 11 seems just out of reach for mine at 1.74v, which is right at the voltage where they start getting cranky.









In exciting news, I just hit HyperPi 4 x 32m 4.5ghz core at 1.25v VID, 35mv lower than I've ever had it even somewhat stable. 4.2ghz cache at 5mv under stock, and ddr3-2200 tight tertiaries with -64mv vSA, stock IOA, and +10mv IOD.



4.6ghz is next up. 4.4->4.5 took 40mv. If I can get 46x in 50mv or less, I might be looking at 47x daily/gaming stable. Not getting my hopes up though.


----------



## fyzzz

Now i'm happy. 2600 Cl10 passed 200% in hci memtest. I have done alot of research and testing lately and I never thought these settings would get far, but they did. Could probably lower dram voltage, but i went with the highest voltage i was comfortable with. Seems to scale pretty well with voltage.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Now i'm happy. 2600 Cl10 passed 200% in hci memtest. I have done alot of research and testing lately and I never thought these settings would get far, but they did. Could probably lower dram voltage, but i went with the highest voltage i was comfortable with. Seems to scale pretty well with voltage.


Still so jealous of your core. Have you tried out 4.8ghz core 4.6ghz cache? I'm curious if yours scales similarly to mine from there. Mine appears to need +70mv for 45x -> 46x (1.25 VID -> 1.32), but I'm not 100% on being stable at those volts yet.

Glad you posted that; it must be a universal trait of 4690ks to be able to do core multi - 2 on cache at the same voltage.


----------



## NIK1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Now i'm happy. 2600 Cl10 passed 200% in hci memtest. I have done alot of research and testing lately and I never thought these settings would get far, but they did. Could probably lower dram voltage, but i went with the highest voltage i was comfortable with. Seems to scale pretty well with voltage.


Are you running 1.80 volts dram to get that memory to run cl 10 2600.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Are you running 1.80 volts dram to get that memory to run cl 10 2600.


Yes, 1.78v set in bios and 1.8v in Windows
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Still so jealous of your core. Have you tried out 4.8ghz core 4.6ghz cache? I'm curious if yours scales similarly to mine from there. Mine appears to need +70mv for 45x -> 46x (1.25 VID -> 1.32), but I'm not 100% on being stable at those volts yet.
> 
> Glad you posted that; it must be a universal trait of 4690ks to be able to do core multi - 2 on cache at the same voltage.


Not yet, but I'm going to test it.


----------



## polariscipher

Just recently started to OC my CPU and I've managed to get a stable OC of 4.6Ghz, at 1.27V. I also locked the Cache multiplier to 41 (read that some mobo's see keeping it at stock as the same as auto) I have an Asus Mobo and put it on the XMB profile which kept my RAM it's stock speed of 1866Mhz.

I've been trying to push it to 4.7Ghz, but can't seem to get it right. Even going up to 1.35V and adjusting the total volts to the processor to 2.0V it isn't able to pass a two hour x264 test. I also tried lowering the RAM to 1600, and tested with the cache voltage both on auto and locked to 1.2V.

My temps are high all around, even after reseating my Kraken x61 it's always near 85 degrees.

I'd like to push it to 4.7 or 4.8 Ghz if possible, or at the very least lower to voltage required to get to 4.6, but I can't seem to get it right. I'm not too familiar with OCing, so I'm unsure what other voltages and adjust, and in what order to try them.

I've got an Asus Rog mobo, i7 4790k, Kraken X61, and an H440 case.

Anyway, thoughts? If I'm not giving enough info to help, please let me know what I can add.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polariscipher*
> 
> Just recently started to OC my CPU and I've managed to get a stable OC of 4.6Ghz, at 1.27V. I also locked the Cache multiplier to 41 (read that some mobo's see keeping it at stock as the same as auto) I have an Asus Mobo and put it on the XMB profile which kept my RAM it's stock speed of 1866Mhz.
> 
> I've been trying to push it to 4.7Ghz, but can't seem to get it right. Even going up to 1.35V and adjusting the total volts to the processor to 2.0V it isn't able to pass a two hour x264 test. I also tried lowering the RAM to 1600, and tested with the cache voltage both on auto and locked to 1.2V.
> 
> My temps are high all around, even after reseating my Kraken x61 it's always near 85 degrees.
> 
> I'd like to push it to 4.7 or 4.8 Ghz if possible, or at the very least lower to voltage required to get to 4.6, but I can't seem to get it right. I'm not too familiar with OCing, so I'm unsure what other voltages and adjust, and in what order to try them.
> 
> I've got an Asus Rog mobo, i7 4790k, Kraken X61, and an H440 case.
> 
> Anyway, thoughts? If I'm not giving enough info to help, please let me know what I can add.


Only thing I can really think of is poor thermal paste application or something wrong with your X61 if temps are that high. Might still be something in the bios you are missing. My air cooler pushes 4.8ghz no problem and is comparable to a 120mm rad. That 280mm you have even though it is a CLC it still should be more than powerful enough to push 4.8ghz. Maybe someone else can chime in but something is definitely wrong temperature-wise. You should be able to get stability at 4.7ghz though too so something else may be wrong. Definitely a headscratcher. Maybe someone with an Asus mobo will be aware of some features that are messing with you. Might be a combination of issues. How many ram sticks do you use? If you use more then one can try testing with just one stick then switch, might be faulty ram but that shouldn't mess with temps I wouldn't think. Look up all of the stock voltages and make sure most things are set to manual voltages. I know my ASRock board likes to up the vcore voltage even though the original VID was low on mine.


----------



## polariscipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Only thing I can really think of is poor thermal paste application or something wrong with your X61 if temps are that high. Might still be something in the bios you are missing. My air cooler pushes 4.8ghz no problem and is comparable to a 120mm rad. That 280mm you have even though it is a CLC it still should be more than powerful enough to push 4.8ghz. Maybe someone else can chime in but something is definitely wrong temperature-wise. You should be able to get stability at 4.7ghz though too so something else may be wrong. Definitely a headscratcher. Maybe someone with an Asus mobo will be aware of some features that are messing with you. Might be a combination of issues. How many ram sticks do you use? If you use more then one can try testing with just one stick then switch, might be faulty ram but that shouldn't mess with temps I wouldn't think. Look up all of the stock voltages and make sure most things are set to manual voltages. I know my ASRock board likes to up the vcore voltage even though the original VID was low on mine.


I use two sticks, but even if something is wrong there it wouldn't affect the temps. I think I need to figure out what's wrong there before I continue to OC, because I'm getting up to 85 even on the stock clock. My setup is an H440 with 3 120mm fans as intake in the front, the Kraken x61 in a push configuration at the top as exhaust, and another fan as exhaust (I think it's a 140mm) in the rear.

I've reapplied the thermal paste recently, though I guess I could have done it poorly. I don't know how though, I used a small dot in the center which has always worked for me before and seems to be the recommended method. Using mx4 paste as well. As far as I'm aware the Kraken is working just fine, but putting the fans at 100% all the time doesn't help. Could my fan setup be causing the high temps? Or is there some conflict between my mobo and the Kraken software that's making the pump not run at full power? The rpm's on both the fan and pump are plenty high according to CAM. Anyway, I'm at a bit of a loss when it comes to the temps.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polariscipher*
> 
> I use two sticks, but even if something is wrong there it wouldn't affect the temps. I think I need to figure out what's wrong there before I continue to OC, because I'm getting up to 85 even on the stock clock. My setup is an H440 with 3 120mm fans as intake in the front, the Kraken x61 in a push configuration at the top as exhaust, and another fan as exhaust (I think it's a 140mm) in the rear.
> 
> I've reapplied the thermal paste recently, though I guess I could have done it poorly. I don't know how though, I used a small dot in the center which has always worked for me before and seems to be the recommended method. Using mx4 paste as well. As far as I'm aware the Kraken is working just fine, but putting the fans at 100% all the time doesn't help. Could my fan setup be causing the high temps? Or is there some conflict between my mobo and the Kraken software that's making the pump not run at full power? The rpm's on both the fan and pump are plenty high according to CAM. Anyway, I'm at a bit of a loss when it comes to the temps.


Are you sure that the cooler is 100% mounted evenly across the CPU IHS? The only reason I ask is someone I know was in a similar situation as you, and part of the mount for his h100i was bent (a screw that held the block onto the mounting plate I think) which caused uneven spread across the IHS, leading to high temps.

Also, sorry if I missed it in an earlier post from you, but were your temps this high prior to changing the paste recently?

What are your idle temps looking like right now?

Your coolant lines are fairly straight, no kinks?

Have you tried touching the radiator when the temps are up to see if it is actually warm? Maybe the coolant isn't circulating? Does the pump sound fine, any funny noises?

I can dig through the bios and see if there is anything for you to check in yours (I also have one of the ROG boards, which one do you have?), right now I can't think of anything offhand though.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polariscipher*
> 
> I use two sticks, but even if something is wrong there it wouldn't affect the temps. I think I need to figure out what's wrong there before I continue to OC, because I'm getting up to 85 even on the stock clock. My setup is an H440 with 3 120mm fans as intake in the front, the Kraken x61 in a push configuration at the top as exhaust, and another fan as exhaust (I think it's a 140mm) in the rear.
> 
> I've reapplied the thermal paste recently, though I guess I could have done it poorly. I don't know how though, I used a small dot in the center which has always worked for me before and seems to be the recommended method. Using mx4 paste as well. As far as I'm aware the Kraken is working just fine, but putting the fans at 100% all the time doesn't help. Could my fan setup be causing the high temps? Or is there some conflict between my mobo and the Kraken software that's making the pump not run at full power? The rpm's on both the fan and pump are plenty high according to CAM. Anyway, I'm at a bit of a loss when it comes to the temps.


Do the line method. Dot method is more likely to have un-even spreading. Line method helps assure that the actual cpu-die is covered. Since the die is vertical and only going up the center that is actually the only area that needs covered. The outside left and right edge of the IHS do nothing so as long as you have the top to bottom in the center covered it is good. Also using more paste then you are supposed to is helpful. There is no reason to use less paste except to prevent a mess. MX-4 is non conductive so using extra wont hurt anything if you do happen to overflow. Really that's the only thing I can think of except maybe the pump not working correctly. Even without fans you should be getting better results with just the pump/rad, especially at stock.

Post thought: If you can't figure it out may want to ask here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery
They have hundreds of people posting in there all the time so someone is bound to know more about your issue if it is related to the CLC.


----------



## polariscipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Only thing I can really think of is poor thermal paste application or something wrong with your X61 if temps are that high. Might still be something in the bios you are missing. My air cooler pushes 4.8ghz no problem and is comparable to a 120mm rad. That 280mm you have even though it is a CLC it still should be more than powerful enough to push 4.8ghz. Maybe someone else can chime in but something is definitely wrong temperature-wise. You should be able to get stability at 4.7ghz though too so something else may be wrong. Definitely a headscratcher. Maybe someone with an Asus mobo will be aware of some features that are messing with you. Might be a combination of issues. How many ram sticks do you use? If you use more then one can try testing with just one stick then switch, might be faulty ram but that shouldn't mess with temps I wouldn't think. Look up all of the stock voltages and make sure most things are set to manual voltages. I know my ASRock board likes to up the vcore voltage even though the original VID was low on mine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Are you sure that the cooler is 100% mounted evenly across the CPU IHS? The only reason I ask is someone I know was in a similar situation as you, and part of the mount for his h100i was bent (a screw that held the block onto the mounting plate I think) which caused uneven spread across the IHS, leading to high temps.
> 
> Also, sorry if I missed it in an earlier post from you, but were your temps this high prior to changing the paste recently?
> 
> What are your idle temps looking like right now?
> 
> Your coolant lines are fairly straight, no kinks?
> 
> Have you tried touching the radiator when the temps are up to see if it is actually warm? Maybe the coolant isn't circulating? Does the pump sound fine, any funny noises?
> 
> I can dig through the bios and see if there is anything for you to check in yours (I also have one of the ROG boards, which one do you have?), right now I can't think of anything offhand though.


Replying to both of you. I reseated and rearranged everything and my temps have improved by about 15 degrees under load. Idle is at high 20s - low 30s, and I've managed to get a stable 4.6 Ghz at 1.259v (why would the improved cooling allow me to lower the voltage required?). Under load on that I'm at about 70 degrees which I think is still a little high, but better than the 85 I was getting.

Still can't get to 4.7 even going up to 1.35v, I tried adjusting the SA up to 1.11 from stock at 1.10, and that didn't work. Though I'm not too familiar with adjusting that voltage, just read that upping it by .01 can help. As well as locking the input voltage to 1.85 (though auto has it at that anyway). Everything else is stock settings, and my ram is running at 1866Mhz.

I'm hesitant to start messing with voltages other than core, because I'm not too familiar with it, not knowing what order to test them in or how far to push. My temps again also seem high, so I may try and reseat yet again. But again, maybe those temps are fine in an H440 which I know isn't great for cooling.

Anyway, thanks for the help so far, lowering the voltage required for 4.6 is a win. Any thoughts on where to go from here?


----------



## fyzzz

Tweaking the ram and cache, seems to have helped. 4.9 is now stable at 1.37v instead of 1.405v. Can't get the cache stable at 4.6, it needs 1.3+v for that and I don't want to run the cache voltage that high.

And 4.8 at 1.3v


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polariscipher*
> 
> Replying to both of you. I reseated and rearranged everything and my temps have improved by about 15 degrees under load. Idle is at high 20s - low 30s, and I've managed to get a stable 4.6 Ghz at 1.259v (why would the improved cooling allow me to lower the voltage required?). Under load on that I'm at about 70 degrees which I think is still a little high, but better than the 85 I was getting.
> 
> Still can't get to 4.7 even going up to 1.35v, I tried adjusting the SA up to 1.11 from stock at 1.10, and that didn't work. Though I'm not too familiar with adjusting that voltage, just read that upping it by .01 can help. As well as locking the input voltage to 1.85 (though auto has it at that anyway). Everything else is stock settings, and my ram is running at 1866Mhz.
> 
> I'm hesitant to start messing with voltages other than core, because I'm not too familiar with it, not knowing what order to test them in or how far to push. My temps again also seem high, so I may try and reseat yet again. But again, maybe those temps are fine in an H440 which I know isn't great for cooling.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the help so far, lowering the voltage required for 4.6 is a win. Any thoughts on where to go from here?


Interesting. Does still seem like fairly high temps but definitely much better. Seems like you are hitting some sort of temperature instability maybe? I am not sure if that is possible so someone can correct me if I am wrong but maybe it is harder to keep stable at the higher temperatures so when you got it to lower the temps it stabilized at a lower voltage? Doe's seem strange. Have you been monitoring all the core temps with something like hwinfo? If you have one core running at a higher temp then the rest the package might read 85c while one core is doing 95c+ and causing throttling/instability? It is fairly rare but I have heard of chips having such poorly applied thermal paste under the IHS that a single core could be getting poor heat dissipation. Delidding has become a much easier task nowadays there are some cheap tools to get the job done safely, that would definitely push you further as far as lowering temps and it usually fixes any hot core issues but of course that takes away your warranty if you still have one.

From what I have seen in here many people seem to have trouble with overclocking because of ram and cache. Bad stick can still cause some intermittent or stability issues. People sometimes have trouble achieving a high overclock using high mhz ram. I seem to have gotten pretty lucky myself I have a good chip and if I leave my ram at 2400 xmp profile enabled from day 1 I have had really no problems overclocking but I have tried tweaking ram and it was hell. DC seems to be finicky about ram and I have seen quite a few people post here with issues with it and overclocking. Might be worth looking into or at least lowering the clocks to see if that maybe effects it if you havent tried that already. Also the one stick thing or moving from one slot to another could be a ram slot with a bad pin or something. The only reason I could think it might effect temps is if it is somehow overloading the memory controller inside the CPU (not even sure if that's possible)


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Tweaking the ram and cache, seems to have helped. 4.9 is now stable at 1.37v instead of 1.405v. Can't get the cache stable at 4.6, it needs 1.3+v for that and I don't want to run the cache voltage that high.
> 
> And 4.8 at 1.3v


Interesting. What did you find +100mv on the PCH to help with, or was that an auto boost when you hit a certain cache/core voltage or frequency?

I'm reasonably certain I just stabilized some crazy tight tertiary ram timings and am hoping a trend I've noticed of lower WRRD specifically allowing lower voltages holds true.


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polariscipher*
> 
> (why would the improved cooling allow me to lower the voltage required?)


Fear mostly. If a chip gets hot it dies. Temperature is only a measure of that heat. Since that heat is unknown being your chip is still alive, there are only previous results to follow. This does not guarantee your chip wont die, nor that it will succeed. Only points out that if you have better cooling, it is easier to keep your chip cool.

Good luck with your temperatures and playing with volts.


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> There's a website http://ramlist.i4memory.com/ddr3/ that seems to have died that had user submissions documenting the brand and model of chip used in various sets of RAM. If I weren't an idiot, I'd have made the effort to look at the serial # on my sticks to decipher which brand I had in my set. Instead, I just tried out some timings from a review of my set in which the reviewer had the Hynix brand which worked and ran with it.
> 
> Unfortunately I figured the voltages out through sheer experimentation after getting some guidelines from assorted forums on memory overclocking. Long story short: Hynix chips scale with vDIMM to roughly 1.9 and like/tolerate higher IO voltages. Samsung HYH9s (cheaper and not as good as HCH9s) peter out earlier and prefer lower IO volts. I noticed my ram gets squirrelly after 1.76v, tried to get it to hold timings tighter than cheap Hynix can, and then insulted myself a lot.
> 
> And yessir, I meant vcore. Sorry for vagueness. All auto/stock I need over 1.35 VID (1.37 vcore under load) to hold 46x. With XMP on (1600mhz 9-9-9-24) and tuned cache I can get stable right at 1.35v VID. At the moment I'm painstakingly tweaking RAM and lowering vcore as permitted + tweaking VCCIN and vRing as required, currently down to 1.315v VID. Thought I'd bottomed out until discovering WRRD's effect this morning. Doubt my entire system is stable at this vcore but I can at least take solace in knowing my final vcore will be much lower than what is required at stock.


Hey so I did some digging. Apparently that i4memory website is down. But I did a web archive search and was able to get to it (link for the curious: http://web.archive.org/web/20160315072842/http://ramlist.i4memory.com/ddr3/). Unfortunately, my kit (F3-2133C9Q-32GZH) was not on there. Doing some more digging, I found a thread on overclockers.com (http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/732288-G-Skill-RipjawsZ-4x8GB-DDR3-2133-F3-2133C9Q-32GZH) for my kit with a picture of the IC showing Samsung HCH9, or more specifically model number K4B4G0846B. I found another thread on xtremesystems.org (http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285767-DDR3-IC-thread), that gave details on the scalability of these ICs for voltage and temp. Long story short, there's not much hope for frequencies above 2400 or 2500MHz. I did pop open the case and checked out the serial number on my kit which had the 1500 in the same place as the kit from the thread in overclockers.com, so I think its reasonable to assume it has the same ICs.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I didn't really find anything about timings other than the standard three (tCL, tRCD, tRP) except for that the tRFC should be closer to 300 for higher frequency (XMP sets it to 278). Definitely interested in playing with this though as I've hit a voltage/thermal wall with my 4790k trying to get 4.9GHz stable. I can do 4.8GHz core @1.32vcore and 1.9vccin (4.4GHz uncore @1.2vring) but no luck with 4.9GHz core @ up to 1.43vcore. This is all currently on air. Trying to get an idea of what voltages I might need when I get my water cooling loop set up.

All that rambling, just thought that DDR3 IC thread might be helpful for some people who are looking to play with timings. It's pretty thorough and has lots of IC's for those who know what theirs is and wants to get an idea of what they can do.


----------



## tolis626

Just a quick question. Does anyone have any idea how safe high DRAM voltages are for Micron ICs? I've been trying to find this info, but it seems it's nowhere. My RAM is quasi-stable at my current settings from 1.6V (pops a few errors after 2 hours of HCI Memtest) and fully stable at 1.65V, but giving it 1.75V seems to improve my general stability on the CPU side. I also decreased tWRRD to 17 from the 19 or 20 that it was at before and tightened tertiary timings a bit.

I would like to avoid over 1.75V, mostly because the number turns red in the BIOS after that and red is bad.


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> No reason not to. What speed and primaries are you running? 2800mhz cas 11 seems just out of reach for mine at 1.74v, which is right at the voltage where they start getting cranky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In exciting news, I just hit HyperPi 4 x 32m 4.5ghz core at 1.25v VID, 35mv lower than I've ever had it even somewhat stable. 4.2ghz cache at 5mv under stock, and ddr3-2200 tight tertiaries with -64mv vSA, stock IOA, and +10mv IOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 4.6ghz is next up. 4.4->4.5 took 40mv. If I can get 46x in 50mv or less, I might be looking at 47x daily/gaming stable. Not getting my hopes up though.


2133mhz 10-12-12-31/1t haven't touched other timings.


----------



## dmfree88

Interesting. IBT is definitely not a good stability test, neither is Realbench. I had tested IBT on custom with all of my ram loaded up with no errors, full Realbench runs with no errors. It has worked fine for the last couple months or so gaming mostly but yesterday I was running Netflix for my son and rendering mentalray images with Maya and it BSOD nearly everytime with both running. So now I upped to 1.244v (up from 1.232) at the same 4.8ghz and retested multiple images with Netflix running and no issues. I guess high definition rendering in Maya + Netflix = Better stability test then Realbench + IBT lol (which is strange because Realbench renders multiple images much faster then Maya under higher temps but I guess combining it with Netflix + a few browsers in chrome pushed it just right to cause BSOD).


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boomerzangs*
> 
> Hey so I did some digging. Apparently that i4memory website is down. But I did a web archive search and was able to get to it (link for the curious: http://web.archive.org/web/20160315072842/http://ramlist.i4memory.com/ddr3/). Unfortunately, my kit (F3-2133C9Q-32GZH) was not on there. Doing some more digging, I found a thread on overclockers.com (http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/732288-G-Skill-RipjawsZ-4x8GB-DDR3-2133-F3-2133C9Q-32GZH) for my kit with a picture of the IC showing Samsung HCH9, or more specifically model number K4B4G0846B. I found another thread on xtremesystems.org (http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?285767-DDR3-IC-thread), that gave details on the scalability of these ICs for voltage and temp. Long story short, there's not much hope for frequencies above 2400 or 2500MHz. I did pop open the case and checked out the serial number on my kit which had the 1500 in the same place as the kit from the thread in overclockers.com, so I think its reasonable to assume it has the same ICs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really find anything about timings other than the standard three (tCL, tRCD, tRP) except for that the tRFC should be closer to 300 for higher frequency (XMP sets it to 278). Definitely interested in playing with this though as I've hit a voltage/thermal wall with my 4790k trying to get 4.9GHz stable. I can do 4.8GHz core @1.32vcore and 1.9vccin (4.4GHz uncore @1.2vring) but no luck with 4.9GHz core @ up to 1.43vcore. This is all currently on air. Trying to get an idea of what voltages I might need when I get my water cooling loop set up.
> 
> All that rambling, just thought that DDR3 IC thread might be helpful for some people who are looking to play with timings. It's pretty thorough and has lots of IC's for those who know what theirs is and wants to get an idea of what they can do.


Caveat: I am an idiot and have only my 4690k to go by.

Try getting your cache stabilized at higher multis with your core at 48x, then try for 49x core. 5x or greater multiplier separation makes it much more difficult to stabilize my core.

A good place to check for 45x cache would be whatever your core requires for 47x... possibly. It is for me. I've read that it held true for others.

Also look into 1.95v VCCIN. It can be a double-edged sword for me, destabilizes cache sometimes, but it might just be exposing incorrect cache voltages since mine is marginal in the first place.


----------



## boomerzangs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Caveat: I am an idiot and have only my 4690k to go by.
> 
> Try getting your cache stabilized at higher multis with your core at 48x, then try for 49x core. 5x or greater multiplier separation makes it much more difficult to stabilize my core.
> 
> A good place to check for 45x cache would be whatever your core requires for 47x... possibly. It is for me. I've read that it held true for others.
> 
> Also look into 1.95v VCCIN. It can be a double-edged sword for me, destabilizes cache sometimes, but it might just be exposing incorrect cache voltages since mine is marginal in the first place.


Yeah working on 45x uncore. It passed 6 loops in x264 @1.25vring. I will have to do a full test here (maybe tonight). My time is so limited right now that I've had to shelf it for a couple of weeks. I'll probably dig into it a week or so from now when I'm done with classes. I also wanted to use a multimeter to check what the auto offset for my system agent voltage actually is so that I can set that accordingly. I have a feeling that the wall is RAM or IMC related though because vcore and vccin added very little stability up to 1.43 and 2.15, respectively, at their highest. We will see.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmfree88*
> 
> Interesting. IBT is definitely not a good stability test, neither is Realbench. I had tested IBT on custom with all of my ram loaded up with no errors, full Realbench runs with no errors. It has worked fine for the last couple months or so gaming mostly but yesterday I was running Netflix for my son and rendering mentalray images with Maya and it BSOD nearly everytime with both running. So now I upped to 1.244v (up from 1.232) at the same 4.8ghz and retested multiple images with Netflix running and no issues. I guess high definition rendering in Maya + Netflix = Better stability test then Realbench + IBT lol (which is strange because Realbench renders multiple images much faster then Maya under higher temps but I guess combining it with Netflix + a few browsers in chrome pushed it just right to cause BSOD).


I woudl say you should retest iyour oc with realbench again. Do 4+ hours.
These cpus have to go through "burn-in" phase. What generaly happens is, you buy a cpu, you test OC, its stable, but in 2-4weeks it will become unstable and you have to add 0.01-0.02v. That's genraly whats happening...


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I woudl say you should retest iyour oc with realbench again. Do 4+ hours.
> These cpus have to go through "burn-in" phase. What generaly happens is, you buy a cpu, you test OC, its stable, but in 2-4weeks it will become unstable and you have to add 0.01-0.02v. That's genraly whats happening...


That's true, infact during my CPU handpicking sessions i'll test every CPU three times in a month before defining it's OC specs/values.








In this case i think that this isn't an incompleted "burn in process" but a degraded silicon because this 4790K is a used processor that has been sold by another user of the forum.

Cheers,

KK


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I woudl say you should retest iyour oc with realbench again. Do 4+ hours.
> These cpus have to go through "burn-in" phase. What generaly happens is, you buy a cpu, you test OC, its stable, but in 2-4weeks it will become unstable and you have to add 0.01-0.02v. That's genraly whats happening...


I rendered around 200 images last night for an animation with netflix running and had no issues so I am going to call it good enough considering it wouldn't even render 1-2 images before. I try to avoid running stability tests for too long so it is entirely possible it wasn't that stable. When ram was fully loaded in IBT I only ran for 2-3 minutes (did 30+ runs on high). Realbench only got ran through 2 loops total. Maya 2014 is a finicky program that crashes fairly easily and has a lot of issues. Unfortunately for school we can't use the newest software simply because they haven't made video tutorials to do so. So I would guess it just wasn't really stable and I should have tested further. Definitely wouldn't chalk it up as evidence Realbench/IBT are failures but it certainly shows that only running a couple times is not enough to determine stability.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Just a quick question. Does anyone have any idea how safe high DRAM voltages are for Micron ICs? I've been trying to find this info, but it seems it's nowhere. My RAM is quasi-stable at my current settings from 1.6V (pops a few errors after 2 hours of HCI Memtest) and fully stable at 1.65V, but giving it 1.75V seems to improve my general stability on the CPU side. I also decreased tWRRD to 17 from the 19 or 20 that it was at before and tightened tertiary timings a bit.
> 
> I would like to avoid over 1.75V, mostly because the number turns red in the BIOS after that and red is bad.


A small update. Higher voltages seems to be giving me more errors? I dunno, maybe there's something else wrong, but HCI pops errors almost immediately. CPU tests do show stability, but HCI disappointed me. Any ideas?


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> A small update. Higher voltages seems to be giving me more errors? I dunno, maybe there's something else wrong, but HCI pops errors almost immediately. CPU tests do show stability, but HCI disappointed me. Any ideas?


Most likely WRRD mismatch with your IOL/RTL settings or just outright overvolting your ram. Play around in your UEFI and find your lowest bootable WRRD. Run memtest and see how long it takes to error, trying 1 more on WRRD each time. It's been the hardest timing to tune for me, and the most prone to throwing memtest errors while appearing stable otherwise.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Got HyperPi stable at 4.6ghz core 4.3ghz cache and lowest-can-boot tertiaries. Core VID 35mv lower than previously known stable.

Key concepts to get me there: tREFI 7.8ns or 7800 at ddr3-2200. tRFC .03333 x tREFI

vRing: Stock VID good for +2 bins. +48mv offset per bin after that for total of 96mv for 43x.

IOA at stock. Seems like the tighter the tertiaries, the less relevant it is. IOD offset equal to vRing offset. Critical to stability at higher vRing multis. vSA offset = .5 x IOD offset.

Haven't experimented with vSA much at these settings. Just found one value that works and stuck with it. Seems like 35mv per bin is what my stabilized memory has earned me. I've noticed HyperPi stable tends to mean daily stable but something more demanding like x264 will still BSOD. I'm thinking VCCIN issue.



edit: Don't mind the awkward window positions. I've got a multimonitor setup that doesn't make for graceful screencaps.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Most likely WRRD mismatch with your IOL/RTL settings or just outright overvolting your ram. Play around in your UEFI and find your lowest bootable WRRD. Run memtest and see how long it takes to error, trying 1 more on WRRD each time. It's been the hardest timing to tune for me, and the most prone to throwing memtest errors while appearing stable otherwise.


Doesn't seem to be it. Something is way off here. I've tried WRRD values all the way from 16 (Lowest that boots) to 23. No difference. Then I tried messing with secondary timings. Still, errors. Played with voltages. Still, goddamn errors. And by "errors" I mean a few of them pop during the first 30 seconds of running HCI. I'm not the "It needs to run Prime95 for a few days straight to call it stable" kind of guy, but this is wrong. Maybe I have to redo my overclocks from scratch and see what messes with the RAM stability? At this point, last time I checked my RAM for stability was a good 6 months back or more. After that, I've messed with core, SA, IO and RAM voltages a lot and haven't kept track of how these affect things. I've messed up big time it seems.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

It could still be something simple. Post your voltages and ram timings and I bet someone in here can help. I'm far from an expert but I can spot some of the more common timing mistakes considering I've made most of them, lol.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> It could still be something simple. Post your voltages and ram timings and I bet someone in here can help. I'm far from an expert but I can spot some of the more common timing mistakes considering I've made most of them, lol.


Sigh... I think I'll have to redo everything anyway, but here goes.
Core : 4.8GHz at 1.305V or 4.7GHz at 1.26V
Cache : 42x at 1.2V (44x at 1.18V also works)
VCCIN : 1.95V (SVID turned on, does it even matter?)
IMC : vSA +0.2V (1.016V effective), vIOD +0.125V (1.152V effective), vIOA +0.075V (1.1V effective)
RAM : 1.65V, 1.7V or 1.75V, all three tested
Timings are on the screenie below. tWTR doesn't show, but I've left it on auto (I think it lands somewhere at 6-8)


Thanks for the help dude.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

A couple things come to mind. tRFC is supposed to be a specific % of tREFI according to some random whitepaper I read today. 3.333... % Supposedly tREFI works best as a multiple of 16 as well.

Try tREFI 9360 and tRFC 312 then 320.
Your FAW might be a little too tight, too. See if tRRD 6 and tFAW 24 does you any good.

I'm kind of confused as to your RAM strap. Mem TweakIt claims you're using the 1.33 strap (1:9) while HWInfo claims 1.00 (12x memory multi). Supposedly the 1.00 strap is best for stabilizing at higher OCs, so I'd make sure you're using it.

SVID absolutely destroys my stability at higher OCs, but this is a poorly OCing 4690k. It certainly won't hurt you to turn it off and see if anything good happens.

As far as IMC volts go, I'm still just a monkey turning knobs. Can't figure out what IOA does for the life of me. See if things get any better with it turned way down. With loose tertiaries I seem to throw errors with too low an IOA, but the tighter the tertiaries, the less I need. With my current OC, +.008v IOA is the difference between a 6 minute and a 25 minute BSOD.

Other than that, I'd say double check your RTLs/IOLs. With 8gB DIMMs you should see something like channel a rank 1: 4, 41 rank 2: 4, 41 channel b rank 1: 5, 42 rank 2: 5, 42

I'm not sure on the exact #s since they vary by CAS, speed, chip brand, etc, but if they look at all wonky your IMC might be missing training and that will cause errors quickly.

Hope some of this helps.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> A couple things come to mind. tRFC is supposed to be a specific % of tREFI according to some random whitepaper I read today. 3.333... % Supposedly tREFI works best as a multiple of 16 as well.
> 
> Try tREFI 9360 and tRFC 312 then 320.
> Your FAW might be a little too tight, too. See if tRRD 6 and tFAW 24 does you any good.
> 
> I'm kind of confused as to your RAM strap. Mem TweakIt claims you're using the 1.33 strap (1:9) while HWInfo claims 1.00 (12x memory multi). Supposedly the 1.00 strap is best for stabilizing at higher OCs, so I'd make sure you're using it.
> 
> SVID absolutely destroys my stability at higher OCs, but this is a poorly OCing 4690k. It certainly won't hurt you to turn it off and see if anything good happens.
> 
> As far as IMC volts go, I'm still just a monkey turning knobs. Can't figure out what IOA does for the life of me. See if things get any better with it turned way down. With loose tertiaries I seem to throw errors with too low an IOA, but the tighter the tertiaries, the less I need. With my current OC, +.008v IOA is the difference between a 6 minute and a 25 minute BSOD.
> 
> Other than that, I'd say double check your RTLs/IOLs. With 8gB DIMMs you should see something like channel a rank 1: 4, 41 rank 2: 4, 41 channel b rank 1: 5, 42 rank 2: 5, 42
> 
> I'm not sure on the exact #s since they vary by CAS, speed, chip brand, etc, but if they look at all wonky your IMC might be missing training and that will cause errors quickly.
> 
> Hope some of this helps.


First off, thanks for all your help. Also thanks for being one of the few paranoid enough to bother with stuff like this, like me.
















Now, first thing I did, I checked my RAM ratio and it seems it was running at 133:100 indeed. Changing it to use only 100:100 led to MemTweakIt showing it run at 12x multi. So nice on that. Didn't solve the problem. I then checked my RTLs/IOLs. I know these can get wonky with memory retraining and should have checked earlier, but those seemed fine too (like 4,43,4,44 or something). I also tried loosing my secondary and tertiary timings a bit more. Nada. Problems persisted. I tried cache clocks and voltages at stock. No go. Different values for VCCSA and VIO. Still, nothing. Tried messing with the core a bit, using VCore generously and more than I need to be stable. Nothing. Lower clocks. Nothing.

Then it hit me. Last time my RAM was error-checked and came out clean I used 1.6V VDIMM. Boom, errors are gone. I remember 1.6V giving me an error or two after like 4 hours of testing with HCI, so I bumped to 1.65V and called it a day. Little did I know that I was getting errors at 1.65V too. 1.6V is running as I'm writing, error free, with fully tightened timings, including a 17 tWRRD. These errors I used to get may be due to my probably TOO tight tRRD/tFAW, so I may try loosing those, or I might stop caring too much about one or two errors after 4 hours of testing.

Other than that, I'm at a loss. What the hell is wrong with my RAM that makes it run fine at 1.6V but lose its cool at anything above is beyond me. Thing is, it works. I'd love to hear some theories, though. I'd expect 1.7V to work better. It's not like the DIMMs are overheating or anything.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Glad you figured it out!

And I wish I knew the answer to the voltage question. OCing RAM makes me want to get a hardware engineering degree.

I've been wasting time futzing around with it all night not really getting anywhere until trying out RRD 5 FAW 20 down from 6 and 24. Changed my magic IOL/RTL pairs from 4/41 4/41 5/42 5/42 to 4/40 4/40 4/41 4/41.

So that's good I guess. Only time will tell, as I'm a mere 12 minutes into my run aaaaaaandddd error


----------



## LostParticle

@tolis626, what happened with your H110 man?


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> @tolis626, what happened with your H110 man?


Nothing yet. I haven't returned to my house in the last month and a half. This being my last long summer vacation, I thought I'd make the best of it.









While I do have my PC with me at my parents' house, I haven't messed with it that much. But when I go home come September, it'll be among the first things I do. I'm kinda scared, to be honest, because if it doesn't come off, I'm screwed. The H110's performance has gone out the window with it not making proper contact with the IHS. 85C during x265 stress test with the CPU running at 1.305V is... Bad. At least for a 280mm rad AIO.

Thanks for asking man, appreciate it. I'll make sure to post what happened once I start messing with it!


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Nothing yet. I haven't returned to my house in the last month and a half. This being my last long summer vacation, I thought I'd make the best of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I do have my PC with me at my parents' house, I haven't messed with it that much. But when I go home come September, it'll be among the first things I do. I'm kinda scared, to be honest, because if it doesn't come off, I'm screwed. The H110's performance has gone out the window with it not making proper contact with the IHS. 85C during x265 stress test with the CPU running at 1.305V is... Bad. At least for a 280mm rad AIO.
> 
> Thanks for asking man, appreciate it. I'll make sure to post what happened once I start messing with it!


Good Luck and if not, better call *Ant-Man*!


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Good Luck and if not, better call *Ant-Man*!


I'm fine with Ant-Man. I just hope I don't need the Hulk.


----------



## Thingol

Hows it going guys, I just wanted to find out if a i5-4690K will allow a EVGA 1070 to run to its full capability from a cpu standpoint. Thanks in advance for any opinions, Thanks.


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingol*
> 
> Hows it going guys, I just wanted to find out if a i5-4690K will allow a EVGA 1070 to run to its full capability from a cpu standpoint. Thanks in advance for any opinions, Thanks.


That CPU is super powerful still, heck even the sandy is still very capable. They won't bottleneck your gpu, and you can prolong its capability by overclocking it pass the stock boost clock. Unless you play games that are very cpu demanding that really love multi threads (maybe like gta V), then i doubt this cpu will stop your 1070 from going full out. Cheers.


----------



## Thingol

Thanks a bunch for the information, I plan on getting it installed tomorrow!


----------



## Thingol

Well I got the 4690k installed without issue, any advice on immediate tweaks? Thanks again gents!


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Sooooooooooooo close to perfect.



Looks like the first thread dropped out at about an hour, and the second took over 4 hours to pop an error, with two of the instances running along just fine for 10 hours.

Undetectably low ripple in my vSA, IOD/VTT, and 12v rail leads me to believe this is a thermal issue. I run my AC 5 degrees warmer while at work and am not running an aggressive fan curve, so I'm going to try another run with AC at normal temp and all fans on max. If all 4 threads make it past 86% I'm calling it stable. Only value I'm not 100% on is FAW, so I'll look there first.


----------



## greytoad

I thought I'd join the club. 

I run 5.0/4.2 u-core as my 24/7. Might not last forever at this voltage. We'll see.

edit: 5.1 will do 3dmark at 1.47 Heaven at 1465. 5.1 is not 24/7 stable. It's just for bench runs. 5.0 @ 1.455 is 24/7 aida 64 fpu test stable. 1.465 is necessary for Prime95 small stable @ 5.0 but I go over 90 quickly. I used to be just a hair off but gunking and cleaning my raystorm has left me a few degrees off on one of the cores. I'm sure replacing the block would help. Probably shouldn't expect a long life at this voltage. Might drop down and raise u-core to make up some of the performance delta. What are your experiences with longevity at 5.0? I've spent most of my time at 4.9 @ 1.385v. Prime95 small stable @ 80 degrees. I've had this since 2014. For an older processor it still keeps up. Maybe four months at 5.0 total. How long should I expect it to go before degradation? another six months? A year? Thoughts?

edit: http://valid.x86.fr/0eg49w - my current cpu settings validation


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greytoad*
> 
> I thought I'd join the club.
> 
> I run 5.0/4.2 u-core as my 24/7. Might not last forever at this voltage. We'll see.
> 
> edit: 5.1 will do 3dmark at 1.47 Heaven at 1465. 5.1 is not 24/7 stable. It's just for bench runs. 5.0 @ 1.455 is 24/7 aida 64 fpu test stable. 1.465 is necessary for Prime95 small stable @ 5.0 but I go over 90 quickly. I used to be just a hair off but gunking and cleaning my raystorm has left me a few degrees off on one of the cores. I'm sure replacing the block would help. Probably shouldn't expect a long life at this voltage. Might drop down and raise u-core to make up some of the performance delta. What are your experiences with longevity at 5.0? I've spent most of my time at 4.9 @ 1.385v. Prime95 small stable @ 80 degrees. I've had this since 2014. For an older processor it still keeps up. Maybe four months at 5.0 total. How long should I expect it to go before degradation? another six months? A year? Thoughts?
> 
> edit: http://valid.x86.fr/0eg49w - my current cpu settings validation


Gutsy but nice.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingol*
> 
> Well I got the 4690k installed without issue, any advice on immediate tweaks? Thanks again gents!


Just overclock that sucker as far as you can. If you wanna play it "safe", don't go over 1.3V-ish and you're good to go. Overclocking does yield a nice performance benefit, despite what some people say. And I'd say it's more so for i5's over i7's. For better or worse, the i7's extra threads help performance. The i5 must make do with 4 threads total, so making sure those are as fast as possible will probably have a bigger impact.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greytoad*
> 
> I thought I'd join the club.
> 
> I run 5.0/4.2 u-core as my 24/7. Might not last forever at this voltage. We'll see.
> 
> edit: 5.1 will do 3dmark at 1.47 Heaven at 1465. 5.1 is not 24/7 stable. It's just for bench runs. 5.0 @ 1.455 is 24/7 aida 64 fpu test stable. 1.465 is necessary for Prime95 small stable @ 5.0 but I go over 90 quickly. I used to be just a hair off but gunking and cleaning my raystorm has left me a few degrees off on one of the cores. I'm sure replacing the block would help. Probably shouldn't expect a long life at this voltage. Might drop down and raise u-core to make up some of the performance delta. What are your experiences with longevity at 5.0? I've spent most of my time at 4.9 @ 1.385v. Prime95 small stable @ 80 degrees. I've had this since 2014. For an older processor it still keeps up. Maybe four months at 5.0 total. How long should I expect it to go before degradation? another six months? A year? Thoughts?
> 
> edit: http://valid.x86.fr/0eg49w - my current cpu settings validation


Holy balls Batman! That's a lot of juice for a lot of Hz! I salute you sir!

Now, longevity? Truth is, no one knows. Around here we've seen people running as crazy (-or even crazier) settings as you without having their chips die. We've also seen chips degrading, but there doesn't seem to be a set of rules you can follow. The only one that can really answer how long your chip will live at those settings is you once it goes bad, really. At over 1.4V, I don't expect it to live terribly long, but it's not like we really know how long it take until degradation sets in.

My take on this? If you know that you'll be able to upgrade once it dies, push it. Having it perform its absolute maximum during its useful lifespan is nice. If I didn't have concerns about my being able to afford an upgrade, I'd be pushing mine more too. For now, I'm sticking to a max of 1.325V.


----------



## Gabkicks

kinda crazy how these things havent gone down in price. Thanks AMD


----------



## Mega Man

Stop blaming amd. It isn't amds fault. It is the consumers. They choose what the chips are worth. And the consumers keep paying for intels and nvidias crappy prices.

I laugh at how so many think amd is to blame. Yet they are not trying to make their own cpu company. Nor are you. And yet you and they are still buying chips.

Maybe it isn't as easy as you/ they think? Maybe, again consumers need to make better choices?


----------



## dmfree88

AMD is the only reason Intel is even as good as they are. If they had continued the monopoly of the CPU market they never would have had a reason to upgrade aside from bringing new products to users and making more money. When AMD comes out with Zen if it decimates Broadwell-E it will force Intel to step up their game. If Zen comes out and it is a flop they won't re-allocate as much revenue towards improvements. We should hope that Zen is good for everyones sake. Truth is this co-monopoly is not much better. Would be nice to see more competition.


----------



## Mega Man

I agree whole heartedly. However I am just sick of the "blame amd" excuse


----------



## greytoad

Lets just all agree that it's the fault of financialized monopoly capitalism. lol Or at least... maybe, from back when I worked for a OEM Intel essentially paid the competition to not sell AMD and finally we had to follow suit. to remain competitive. I remember the White House was pissed when their new computers wouldn't run the financial software they used to calculate the federal budget as as fast as their old Athlon systems. This was when we had to sell only P4 systems for the discount intel provided Intel exclusive OEMs. That was the first Clinton administration. That was a long long time ago, but they haven't been back to that market share since. Intel still hasn't paid their court ordered fine for that to AMD either. That has to hurt R&D too. Hopefully ZEN gets them closer to price/performance parity. Competing with both legs tied behind your back isn't real competition. I haven't run AMD since a few years after that time frame on CPUs because they haven't been able to catch back up after being kneecapped. Maybe we can have something better than a one-sided duopoly soon. Blaming AMD is short sighted.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greytoad*
> 
> Intel still hasn't paid their court ordered fine for that to AMD either.


How does this still keep coming up. Intel paid AMD, in cash, within 6 months of the court case closing. What they haven't paid is the EU fine, which doesn't go to or benefit AMD in any way.


----------



## greytoad

I didn't know that. Microsoft seems to ignore it's EU fines half the time too. I still think Intel got away with murder on that fine. As someone who had a close up view of the effect on our product offerings at the time, it was impossible for us to compete and offer AMD systems. We tried to continue but it hurt our bottom line and had to bow to Intel's pressure. Now that no one enforces monopoly laws in the US we're in this situation. Any market where one company has over 80 percent market share should be held to different standards for the benefit of consumers. That may not be a popular position in today's climate. I'd like to see Intel pay a small monopoly tax to AMD's R&D until real competition resumes. The advantages of monopoly are just too great for AMD to overcome without help. Monopolies are artificial things granted by the government's intellectual property rules. Either suspend the rules for market monopolies (open their intellectual property to everyone until there is competition) or accept fines. The current situation makes us pay more for less and isn't in the public interest.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greytoad*
> 
> Lets just all agree that it's the fault of financialized monopoly capitalism. lol Or at least... maybe, from back when I worked for a OEM Intel essentially paid the competition to not sell AMD and finally we had to follow suit. to remain competitive. I remember the White House was pissed when their new computers wouldn't run the financial software they used to calculate the federal budget as as fast as their old Athlon systems. This was when we had to sell only P4 systems for the discount intel provided Intel exclusive OEMs. That was the first Clinton administration. That was a long long time ago, but they haven't been back to that market share since. Intel still hasn't paid their court ordered fine for that to AMD either. That has to hurt R&D too. Hopefully ZEN gets them closer to price/performance parity. Competing with both legs tied behind your back isn't real competition. I haven't run AMD since a few years after that time frame on CPUs because they haven't been able to catch back up after being kneecapped. Maybe we can have something better than a one-sided duopoly soon. Blaming AMD is short sighted.


let's not agree. As it is wrong. 100% wrong


----------



## greytoad

Maybe AMD will provide competition finally after all of these years on their own. That would be great. A duopoly still isn't ideal but I'd live with a real one. 60/40 or even 70/30 would be a little more healthy. Everyone used to understand that market monopolies create an unfair barrier to market to smaller competition. That used to be a given in basic free market ideology. I'm not saying I'm a free marketeer. I'm not saying it's all correct, but the government's rules are what grant monopolies. The government is supposed to govern in the public interest not the interest of the monopolists. It may even be better if they didn't govern at all in situations like this than what we have now. (Which would mean ending enforcement of intellectual property rights.)


----------



## Mega Man

Yea. Let's just agree that we don't agree. On anything. Leave it like that. Before we go into politics. Of which I can tell I do not agree on anything with you


----------



## greytoad

No problem. I don't really care enough about the problem to feel passionately about it. It's like swatting at mayflies. There are bigger issues in the world. Plus I can see how something like this would hurt the good people working at Intel too. I worked with some of their engineers. They really were one of the best companies to work with. (I haven't been in the industry in a long time)


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Slow marching upwards.

45/43 was its typical huge jump in voltage from 44/42. I've had good luck with stability doing cache = core -2 multis at same voltage.

43x cache seems to be where its needing enough volts to start destabilizing memory volts. It's either that or I've hit a point where my core is overvolted enough to be destabilizing down the chain, as I know for a fact I'm closer to vcore needed for 46x than 45x.

Going to see if a little IOD helps lower vRing first, and if no love there it's see what kind of vcore I need for 46x and then I think I'll have done everything I can for this thing.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> 
> 
> Slow marching upwards.
> 
> 45/43 was its typical huge jump in voltage from 44/42. I've had good luck with stability doing cache = core -2 multis at same voltage.
> 
> 43x cache seems to be where its needing enough volts to start destabilizing memory volts. It's either that or I've hit a point where my core is overvolted enough to be destabilizing down the chain, as I know for a fact I'm closer to vcore needed for 46x than 45x.
> 
> Going to see if a little IOD helps lower vRing first, and if no love there it's see what kind of vcore I need for 46x and then I think I'll have done everything I can for this thing.


Ok, so first off, that is a 4690k, right? If so, 4 instances of HCI are alright, but I'd push it harder. Test 14GB of your RAM, max it out. It will be more thorough and it will do its thing faster.

Now, it seems to me that you use HCI to define CPU stability? If so, don't. Find where your RAM is stable and then work on your core or, preferably, work on your core and then mess with your RAM. x264/x265 stress test or RealBench are good tests that aren't unrealistically stressful to your CPU like Prime or OCCT or IBT. Also, AIDA64's stress test is garbage.

Other than that, both VCCSA and IO voltages seem too low. To get the most out of my CPU, I need about ~1V plus change VCCSA and about 1.15V IOD. I leave IOA voltage at IOD-0.05V just as a rule of thumb, as it seems to work fine that way. But never, never have I achieved more stability with too little of those. There may be a combination of settings that doesn't work and that would easily lead you to the conclusion that lower is better, but I don't think that's the case.

Also, screw that core-2 for the cache. Leave it at stock and mess with it last. You don't want too much voltage there. I wouldn't go over 1.25V, and even that would be pushing it for me. For maximum performance you'd preferably have your cache within 500MHz of your core, but that's about it. Finish your core and RAM overclocking and leave cache as the last.

For now, mine seems to do 4.8GHz at 1.305V just fine. Any lower and it's sketchy as all hell. Also, tWRRD at 16 introduced lots of instability, but increasing it to 17 solved it. Cache sits at 44x at 1.18V, chugging along for the time being. Also, my temps are crap because of the issues I have with my H110, so I'll have to revisit this when (If?) I fix that. Hope it goes well, because seeing previous results where I was getting like 75-78C max at over 1.35V during x265 stress test is nerve racking, because now I hit 85C at 1.3V.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Dude. Whole point of this OC was superstable the RAM and see if it gains me any scaling headroom in my core OC, which so far it has. Stock cache VID is 1.21, so I'm not at +10% until ~1.35.

The more stable a memory OC is, the lower the necessary IO & SA volt boost. Trust me: I don't know everything, but I know this CPU pretty dang well. Doing p95 blend to test core (and system) OC. Just checking the RAM OC with each multi step up. The fact that it's this stable at what is close to this CPU's max reasonable OC at lowest IMC and cache volts I've ever needed is a huge accomplishment.


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingol*
> 
> Well I got the 4690k installed without issue, any advice on immediate tweaks? Thanks again gents!


nice one. Ehm, just leave it stock for now or oced it, its up to you. Depending of your cooler, don't go above 1.30v if its air, and not above 1.35+- if its liquid (also consider your ambient temp). Then increase your multiplier slowly. For me, since i got a cherry picked chip second hand, I already know that my chip can run 4.7ghz easily with just a small bump of voltage, so yeah. Also just keep the ram clock at stock first. It causes serious instability. Use prime95 to test the stability I guess, but I can't remember for sure, but don't use the last prime version, it can ruin your cpu as it critically put my cpu to close to 100c. I guess it has something to do with the new stress test being very unrealistic, especially for devils canyon. I can't remember the exact version that you should get though. You might need to do some googling.


----------



## greytoad

Prime95 small sends the temps and power use through the roof. It also requires way more voltage to get stable. If it's stable there it's stable anywhere, but you may have more voltage than your cooling can support. I'm Prime95 small stable at 1.385 at 80 degrees on water on a 4790k. At 5.0 I need 4.465 for Prime95 small. For Aida64 fpu I only need 1.453-1455. Most people seem to think it takes too much voltage to get Prime95 small stable to be realistic for everyday use, but I find if I don't aim for that, once in a blue moon I still get an error in heavy use. Maybe it's just my chip or maybe it's how I use it. I probably am not safe at my voltage for long term use so don't listen to me.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greytoad*
> 
> Prime95 small sends the temps and power use through the roof. It also requires way more voltage to get stable. If it's stable there it's stable anywhere, but you may have more voltage than your cooling can support. I'm Prime95 small stable at 1.385 at 80 degrees on water on a 4790k. At 5.0 I need 4.465 for Prime95 small. For Aida64 fpu I only need 1.453-1455. Most people seem to think it takes too much voltage to get Prime95 small stable to be realistic for everyday use, but I find if I don't aim for that, once in a blue moon I still get an error in heavy use. Maybe it's just my chip or maybe it's how I use it. I probably am not safe at my voltage for long term use so don't listen to me.


i call shenanigans

4.465v ! maybe 1.465v


----------



## greytoad

typo. sorry 1.465 yeah. sorry.


----------



## Mega Man

no need was more or less a joke ~


----------



## greytoad

http://valid.x86.fr/4w837h 5.1 and 4.5 valid, but not stable.

1.515 is the highest I've gone for 5.1 trying to get timespy stable. I can get Firestrike stable lower, but timespy just wont get stable enough to complete at 5.1. I might have some degredation. I used to be able to run 5.1 at 1.47 for Firestrike, but I have to bump that up now too. I'll probably quit doing suicide runs and stick to 4.9 or 5.0 for a while. I accidentally ran my cpu and cache for a day and a half at 5.0 1.465 , 4.2 cache and 2.0 volts on the cache. I evidently typed incorrectly when I tried for 1.2 volts. I was wondering why it was warm in my room. I think that may have pre-maturely degraded my chip slightly. I finished the game Quantum Break at those settings. lol It's still stable at 5.0/4.0 and 4.9/4.5 at the same volts so I"m not sure. Everything may be fine.


----------



## greytoad

It might have been 5.0/4.0 uncore with 2.0 volts on uncore. Either way it was way too much for uncore.


----------



## EAl3x

Hello Overclockers. My name is Alex. And i have the following config: ASRock Z97 Extreme6, I7 4790K, 32 GBs of RAM, and a Phanteks TC14PE CPU Cooler.
I'm trying to achieve a 4.6 OC with decent temperatures and I'm looking for your help.

My experiences: I've set the multiplier to 46, the cache ratio is at 40( I've read that there isn't much performance gain from going above the base clock). My chip is stable at 4.6 with 1.21 V core voltage.
1. 46 multiplier
2. 40 chache multiplier
3. disable spread spectrum
4. enable PLL frequency
5. Vcore voltage: override at 1.21

That's what I do and I get temps around low 80s in the aida64 and prime95 (small fft).
Personally I think that's too high cosidering the voltage and the cooler. I've cleaned the thermal paste and reapplied the CPU cooler three times and the same thing happens.

Now the questions.:
1. People who have experience with the ASRock Z97 boards, can you please help me out?
2. Low 80s at 1.21 V with that massive cooler, is that normal?
3. Adaptive voltage with this board is a mess, has someone done it?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EAl3x*
> 
> Hello Overclockers. My name is Alex. And i have the following config: ASRock Z97 Extreme6, I7 4790K, 32 GBs of RAM, and a Phanteks TC14PE CPU Cooler.
> I'm trying to achieve a 4.6 OC with decent temperatures and I'm looking for your help.
> 
> My experiences: I've set the multiplier to 46, the cache ratio is at 40( I've read that there isn't much performance gain from going above the base clock). My chip is stable at 4.6 with 1.21 V core voltage.
> 1. 46 multiplier
> 2. 40 chache multiplier
> 3. disable spread spectrum
> 4. enable PLL frequency
> 5. Vcore voltage: override at 1.21
> 
> That's what I do and I get temps around low 80s in the aida64 and prime95 (small fft).
> Personally I think that's too high cosidering the voltage and the cooler. I've cleaned the thermal paste and reapplied the CPU cooler three times and the same thing happens.
> 
> Now the questions.:
> 1. People who have experience with the ASRock Z97 boards, can you please help me out?
> 2. Low 80s at 1.21 V with that massive cooler, is that normal?
> 3. Adaptive voltage with this board is a mess, has someone done it?


Hello, and welcome!

I had this board for a couple of months back in October 2014, with my first i7-4790K. Now I am on my third i7-4790K on the ASRock Z97 OC Formula (and the rest of the motherboards shown in my sig_rig).

- Get the latest beta of HWiNFO64, customize it to your needs, remove any erratic - arbitrary values.
- Get the latest BIOS, if you do not already have it.
- Get the latest CPU-Z
- Do not use Prime95. I suggest you the x264 Stability Test v2.06.

The best way I thought to help you get started is to post some screenshots with my BIOS settings, together with some benchmarks, from November 2014 when I had the Extreme 6 and I was making my first steps on overclocking this processor. I hope they will give you an initial idea.

In the following screenshots is shown my attempt for a per-core OC of x49 x48 x48 x47, cache x44, in which I had to use Adaptive. Also, some benchmarks from that attempt (which took place in November 2014).



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
















PS: today I am using different settings.


----------



## EAl3x

Thank you for responding. I run the x264 Stability Test and got 80 degrees max on one core. And comparing to your screenshots that's a lot considering that you ran higher frequency and voltage than me.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EAl3x*
> 
> ...
> 
> That's what I do and I get temps around low 80s in the aida64 and prime95 (small fft).
> Personally I think that's too high cosidering the voltage and the cooler. I've cleaned the thermal paste and reapplied the CPU cooler three times and the same thing happens.
> 
> ...


Here are the results from a test I have just run:

Tool: x264 Stability Test v2.06 appox. 10 minutes
*Ambient (room) temp = 29.5 C*
Thermal Compound: Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut
Cooling: Corsair H110 with 2 x Noctua NF-A14 IPPC-3000 mounted at the front panel of my Corsair Air 540, pushing air into the chassis. No other fans are mounted on my system.
Fan profile in the BIOS: *Silent*


----------



## EAl3x

The voltage part of the system it's on par with yours. But on the cooling side my temps skyrocket in the 80s. If I used your voltage I would probably get 95 on the core. I think something is wrong with this cooler because previously I had a Scythe Mugen MAX and the temps were around the same.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EAl3x*
> 
> The voltage part of the system it's on par with yours. But on the cooling side my temps skyrocket in the 80s. If I used your voltage I would probably get 95 on the core. I think something is wrong with this cooler because previously I had a Scythe Mugen MAX and the temps were around the same.


It might be that there's something wrong with your cooler but, first of all, you have to post some screenshots from your favorite monitoring tool, while running your favorite stress test. HWiNFO64 is by far the best monitoring tool right now, so, as suggested it, download it and customize it, a bit. What TIM are you using and when was the tube opened? Are using the dot method? What are your system's (chassis) fans? The air coolers require a (very) good air feed. What is your ambient (room) temperature right now?

Please, post screenshots.

Thank you.


----------



## EAl3x

Here it goes.
1. x265 Stability Test with HWiNFO64

2. I use ARCTIC AC MX-4. The tube was opened about 10 months ago.
3. I am using the dot method.
4. I have 4 fans. 1x200 mm front intake; 1x120 mm intake, mounted on the HDD cage; 1x 140 mm top intake; 1x140 mm rear exhaust.



5. My ambient teperature is 26 degrees C.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EAl3x*
> 
> Here it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. x265 Stability Test with HWiNFO64
> 
> 2. I use ARCTIC AC MX-4. The tube was opened about 10 months ago.
> 3. I am using the dot method.
> 4. I have 4 fans. 1x200 mm front intake; 1x120 mm intake, mounted on the HDD cage; 1x 140 mm top intake; 1x140 mm rear exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 5. My ambient teperature is 26 degrees C.


Okay, a couple of things:

- Is this the x264 Stability Test v2.06 ? Sorry, I do not recognize it. If it is not, *get it from here*.

- For your CPU cooler's issue it would be best to post your inquiries on *Ways to Better Cooling; Airflow, Cooler & Fan Data...* but please make sure to either post your complete system or, much better, add it correctly in your sig_rig. Copy the photos your posted here, too!

- Expand HWiNFO64 to three tables so that all the important values will be visible. You should test it a bit yourself, but I can right now tell you that you can/should remove the following: VIN14, AUXTIN2, AUXTIN3, and most probably Auxiliary. Just right-click on these and select Hide.

After you will resolve your CPU temp issue we can talk about Adaptive.

Good Luck









*PS:* I trust that you are cleaning thoroughly, like with coffee filters and isopropyl alcohol


----------



## greytoad

I'm currently running the asrock z97 extreme 6 and a 4790k. I did find that my memory could accept a better overclock with the latest bios but my cpu overclocking was mostly unchanged to maybe slightly worse. Or it could be I just have to add a little more voltage to my cpu to get my memory overclock stable. Not sure which it is. I run 1.325 for 4.8 1.385 for 4.9 and 4.65 for 5.0. 1.385 and 4.9 is within my thermal limit for Prime95 small at 80 Celsius with ambient at about 28 Celsius. I'm on custom water though. The settings that were given are pretty similar to mine. A couple of differences but nothing that should cause such a increase in temp. I do have one core that is 8 to 10 degrees warmer than the other cores and has been holding me back since I got the chip. I've re-timed with multiple compounds. I'm currently using CLU. It's also made worse by having previously gunked up my water-block with plasticizer. I've since cleaned it but I may be a couple of degrees off from it's best. I used to be stable at a lower voltage on 4.8, but I just redid stability testing and I need between 1.315 and 1.325 for 4.8. I didn't narrow it down further since my cooler keeps it at about 60 in prime95 blend for that and 70 for small fft. Again, I'm on custom water with a delid. I've never had it on air. I had a terrible thermal paste job under the heat spreader. I gained ~twenty degrees doing the delid. .


----------



## EAl3x

I see that you've gone the whole way with the cooling and the deliding. Great job. Regarding the temperature of one of the core, running hotter, I have a core running 8-10 degrees colder than the other three.
I usually run my memory at 2400 MHz 11-13-14-32 but I dropped down to stock just for testing. The summary that I understood from all the reading and all the help you guys have given me is that my board and my CPU are okay, only the CPU cooler is not that potent. I thought I can squeeze more performance out of it, I looked on the experiences of people having I7 4790k and the Noctua NH-D15 and it's similar. I use my PC for 3D rendering and doind that the temps hover around 72 degrees which I think is great.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> - For your CPU cooler's issue it would be best to post your inquiries on *Ways to Better Cooling; Airflow, Cooler & Fan Data...* but please make sure to either post your complete system or, much better, add it correctly in your sig_rig. Copy the photos your posted here, too!


LOL He started on the air cooling thread. I suggested this thread for the OC questions as I don't know the ASRock bios and I thought he would get better traction on this thread with voltage related questions.


----------



## greytoad

doh. 1.465 for 5.0 lol I just can't seem to type that number.

I run 2200 10-11-11-24 1t at 1.65v. I have to go to 13-13-13 to get 2400 and I get worse 3dmark scores when I do by a half percent. So I stuck with 2200. Running G Skill Trident X 1600 that have stock timing of 7-8-8-24-1t on spd. On the old BIOS I wasn't stable at 10-11-11 at 2200 and I had to go to 2t or 11-11-11 for 1t. at 1.65. Not sure. I also am running a newer Extreme6. I mistakenly changed the board thinking distressed cpu pins from uneven delid pressure wear caused an issue that was actually me stupidly plugging in my 8pin into a pci express header on my powersupply. Too few 12vlolt lines to the 8pin. I haven't bothered putting my old board back in as everything is working. With my cooling I can't actually get to my powersupply connectors without taking the whole loop apart. Anyway, with the new board I need slightly more volts for stability, on the cpu but memory is stable with tighter timings. I don't know if it's the board revision or the BIOS revision. The BIOS pre-sets for 4.7 GHZ overclock load way too much voltage for the cpu and for the cache, but rest of the settings it loads aren't terrible. drop the multiplier and the voltage and set the cache override voltage last after you get everything else stable. You can micromanage some of the settings and voltages but it's not going to effect your cpu temp much if that's what's holding you back. The v-droop preset is pretty aggressive for the max overclock settings and may allow you to use a lower stable voltage but you will get a pretty big spike above your set voltage at times. It's probably out of Intel spec at that setting, but it helped me get lower voltages if I remember correctly. I haven't run without it set to it's most aggressive setting in a year and a half.

I've never air cooled with this board, so I've never been temp limited. I'm limited by safe voltage settings for my cpu. 5.0 is aida64 extreme fpu stable but not prime95 small fft stable. prime95 blend is stable. When I hit 91 92 my cpu destabilizes in prime95 small fft. Anything over 90 and things do seem to go awry. In the wintertime I can get prime 95 small fft stable on 5.0, but only with my window open. Otherwise I get maybe a half hour before my water raises a degree or two and I destabilize. 2 degrees F is the most my water goes up under just cpu load. I had a script running to shut my system down if it reaches over 90, but I quit running it a while ago. I guess I started to trust that my pump isn't going to fail suddenly.

Most people don't use the prime95 small fft for this chip, I still do because I can with my cooling and I find once in a blue moon I still end up with problems if I aim for stable on the blend rather than the small. I use aida64 extreme fpu test as well, but most people say that doesn't play well with Haswell. Works fine for me under water. I think finfet just likes water. .

Cache overclocks only add a degrees or two to your overclock but also a very small increase in performance. At 4.9/4.6 uncore I get almost as high a 3dmark cpu score as I do at 5.0/4.0. So the benefit is less than the benefit from an extra 100mhz on the core, but it depends on your workload. I don't remember the exact percentage, but the cpu score was around 14000 with 4.9/4.6 and also about 14000 cpu score at 5.0/4.0. If you end up running 4.5 because of temps, you may want to try 4.5 uncore, which is very doable with this chip, and see what that does to your performance in your chosen workload. You wont go up to the temps of 4.6 but you may get enough benefit that you'll almost be there on performance. Or it will have almost zero effect on your performance in your chosen workload but still only give you 1 or 2 extra degrees most likely. For most workloads it doesn't do much, but if your trying to eek out that last 1 or 2 bits of performance it's worth messing with.

Be careful, the other day I accidentally set 2.0 volts on my cache when I meant 1.2. Don't do that, I can no longer get 5.1 to be 3dmark stable for suicide runs after doing that. Heaven and Valley are the best I can do at 5.1 now. So I degraded my chip a bit. I'm not going to do another suicide run until the next driver version for my gpu anyway.


----------



## GeneO

FWIW. I verified my overclock with the latest Haswell microcode 21H


----------



## greytoad

Well... getting some degradation. I can't get 5.0 stable anymore. Running 4.8/4.6 for now. much less voltage. Hopefully that will slow the degradation enough to get me to the holiday season. I don't want to run stock.


----------



## LagunaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greytoad*
> 
> Well... getting some degradation. I can't get 5.0 stable anymore. Running 4.8/4.6 for now. much less voltage. Hopefully that will slow the degradation enough to get me to the holiday season. I don't want to run stock.


Yeah that's why I've been running 4.8ghz 1.24v (40x uncore) on mine - fast but no risk.
I can do 4.9ghz 1.28v but didn't notice any performance difference so stuck at 4.8ghz.


----------



## greytoad

Yeah. I have to run much higher than I used to. Just for stability on 4.8 I have to run 1.325. I'd say my processor is on it's way to being replaced. I had a typo and ran 2.0 volts on my cache for a day and a half instead of 1.2. Hasn't been the same since.


----------



## LagunaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greytoad*
> 
> Yeah. I have to run much higher than I used to. Just for stability on 4.8 I have to run 1.325. I'd say my processor is on it's way to being replaced. I had a typo and ran 2.0 volts on my cache for a day and a half instead of 1.2. Hasn't been the same since.


Siliconlottery still has some but not sure if it is worth $429 for the 4.9ghz one vs. upgrading to the 6700k and ddr4.


----------



## LagunaX

duplicate post ignore


----------



## greytoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> Siliconlottery still has some but not sure if it is worth $429 for the 4.9ghz one vs. upgrading to the 6700k and ddr4.


I'll wait until the new year and maybe upgrade to kabylake by then. Even a moderately overclocked skylake beats me on the 3dmark timespy cpu test. Kaby might be worth an upgrade. We might know more about zen by then too.


----------



## greytoad

ok I got prime95 blend stable at 4.9/4.5 but I had to put 1.4 volts now for 4.9 to be stable. That's not good. I'll stick to 4.8 except for when benching. hopefully it doesn't keep getting worse.


----------



## JackCY

Upgrade from DC? Maybe worth it in 2018+ due to new HW features and finally a performance increase. I will not go from 4 core to another 4 core that's for sure.


----------



## greytoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Upgrade from DC? Maybe worth it in 2018+ due to new HW features and finally a performance increase. I will not go from 4 core to another 4 core that's for sure.


I've lost 5% frequency overclock due to chip degradation. It might be worth it for me. We'll see. If KabyLake averages 5ghz oc on custom water vs. 4.8 for skylake it might be worth it. If there are no gains in the max oc department I might just limp along until 10nm. If I don't lose even more that is.


----------



## JackCY

How hard is yours clocked and volted now? I've had some changes after the first 3 months as the chip settled down but that was it. I run 4.5GHz 1.23V set in UEFI shows 1.248V max in HWiNFO, it was originally stable at 1.20V in x264 but then I started using Handbrake and also H265 later and it wasn't in those so I bumped the voltage up as needed while lowering other voltages elsewhere








I can run 47-47-46-46 but I don't have water to keep the temps at 1.3V+ low and quiet.

Anything above say 3.5-4.0GHz is snappy enough for me on DC Intel.

I'm interested to see what AMD comes up with, but with their track record I'm not hyped up, they may catch up with Intel and offer better performance/price hopefully but that's gonna be it probably.


----------



## greytoad

4.8 core at 1.325 and 1.275v on cache at 4.5ghz. I can no longer get 4.9 more than kinda bench stable and that's at 1.4 volts.. I used to run 5.0/4.0 fine at 1.465v. 5.1 at 1.47 for 3dmark stable. I tried upping io and pll voltage and cpu input voltage and dropping cache to 4.0 and lower memory clocks. It just wont get stable at 5.0 anymore or even 4.9. I run fine at 4.8. If it stays here I'll be ok until something better comes along. If I have to drop lower or it destabilizes I may be forced into an early upgrade. Darn typo in cache voltage. My own fault.


----------



## JackCY

Above 1.35V you're in the space heater area








Running 1.4V+ everyday all day, no wonder it degrades faster. I guess doable on custom water but still the chip will take a toll year by year.
I don't see the need for high voltage high frequency cache.

You can always sell it and upgrade when it degrades too much







It should run the stock advertised clocks fine.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I don't see the need for high voltage high frequency cache.


It helps stabilize high voltage high frequency core.

OCD tuning of my RAM OC is finally paying dividends: 4.7ghz core at non-suicidal voltage. Stabilizing 4.2ghz cache was a pain in the ass, and critical for stabilizing the core. Requires exact vRing and I had to perfectly tune RTL/IOL as seen in memtweakit. Doubtful I'm p95 small FFT stable or anything, but an hour of HCi Memtest has thus far meant daily/gaming stable.

Played with IMC voltages. Stock IO volts are most stable, and vSA at -.064 seems best.

Not at all worth it from a practical perspective, but immensely satisfying nonetheless.


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Requires exact vRing and I had to perfectly tune RTL/IOL as seen in memtweakit. Doubtful I'm p95 small FFT stable or anything, but an hour of HCi Memtest has thus far meant daily/gaming stable.


Don't u think that even a slight bit of CPU degeneration will make those exactly tuned in parameters void in a relatively short time?


----------



## jdorje

I've run my 4690k for 6 months at 1.23V, 6 months at 1.29V, and now 6 months at 1.355V. Never really gone over 80C in stressing or 70C in everyday.

When i first started oc i passed a loop of x264 at 0.65V and 20x multiplier. 0.64V wouldn't get into the bios.

Last night a passed a loop of x264 at 0.65V. 0.64V could get into the bios but wouldn't boot (machine bsod, strangely). Hilariously in x264 my highest temp delta was 12C (36c max core with 24c ambient). So, 18 months (6 at high voltage) and no degradation.

Then i tried p95 and it bsod (clock) in under a second. Ha.


----------



## cjc75

I keep the multiplier on my 4690K set at 4.7ghz... 24/7

I keep the voltages set at Auto.

I've never had any problems with it, and have barely ever passed 65c during Gaming.

I dont care to test with things like P95... I dont have any games that will push the system to that extent anyway.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> I keep the multiplier on my 4690K set at 4.7ghz... 24/7
> 
> I keep the voltages set at Auto.
> 
> I've never had any problems with it, and have barely ever passed 65c during Gaming.
> 
> I dont care to test with things like P95... I dont have any games that will push the system to that extent anyway.


That's one way to do it lol, although it's not quite the ocn way. Auto voltages at 4.7GHz is deeply concerning. Fwiw my tuned 4790k at 4.7GHz and 1.315v (real) passes 24/7 p95 blend and maxes games at 55c. Aida64 fpu maxes at 75c.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> That's one way to do it lol, although it's not quite the ocn way. *Auto voltages at 4.7GHz is deeply concerning*. Fwiw my tuned 4790k at 4.7GHz and 1.315v (real) passes 24/7 p95 blend and maxes games at 55c. Aida64 fpu maxes at 75c.


Why is it concerning?

It works.

I've had it running like that since Feb 2015, with no problems and no Temp issues..

Mind I'm running it on a Corsair H105 Hydro cooler with a pair of Gentle Typoon AP-15's mounted instead of Corsairs default fans.

I did the same with my older 2500K at 4.6ghz for about 3 years straight with an older Corsair H50 and 2 AP-15's on its rad, with no problems. Still using that chip on my back up PC today.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> Don't u think that even a slight bit of CPU degeneration will make those exactly tuned in parameters void in a relatively short time?


Depends on what degrades. My IMC was what required such precise tuning, and it's using stock IO volts and undervolted vSA, so I figure worst case scenario my core degrades a little and I have to back the OC down a multiplier or two. I'd never notice the difference anyway.

The one good thing about having a bottom barrel chip and a PTPP is I've got nothing to lose. Absolute worst case, I fry the thing and my replacement is a trash chip too.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Why is it concerning?


My chip runs fine with auto voltage at 4.7 also. It gives it 1.412V. What's concerning is that you don't know your voltage. As long as you have low end cooling just watching temps is enough i guess.

So after p95 crashed my 0.65V undervolt i haven't been able to get my system to boot. Trying to hunt down my mobo speaker. Pretty strange timing. EDIT: Removing one stick of ram and putting it back in fixed it. How does that make sense at all?


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> My chip runs fine with auto voltage at 4.7 also. It gives it 1.412V. What's concerning is that you don't know your voltage. As long as you have low end cooling just watching temps is enough i guess.
> 
> So after p95 crashed my 0.65V undervolt i haven't been able to get my system to boot. Trying to hunt down my mobo speaker. Pretty strange timing. EDIT: Removing one stick of ram and putting it back in fixed it. How does that make sense at all?


1.4v for 4.7?? /facepalm


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> My chip runs fine with auto voltage at 4.7 also. It gives it 1.412V. What's concerning is that you don't know your voltage. As long as you have low end cooling just watching temps is enough i guess.
> 
> So after p95 crashed my 0.65V undervolt i haven't been able to get my system to boot. Trying to hunt down my mobo speaker. Pretty strange timing. EDIT: Removing one stick of ram and putting it back in fixed it. How does that make sense at all?


This is a disgrace for an OCN member.... Auto voltage ??? 1.412v for 4.7ghz????
You are lucky you didn't burn your chip down.


----------



## tolis626

Guys, it's not jdorje that uses auto voltage. He just pointed out that on his rig, auto voltage results at 1.412V.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Guys, it's not jdorje that uses auto voltage. He just pointed out that on his rig, auto voltage results at 1.412V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /facepalm


fify


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Guys, it's not jdorje that uses auto voltage. He just pointed out that on his rig, auto voltage results at 1.412V.


Funnier is that they missed my screenshot a few posts above his where I'm running almost that same vcore to hold 4.7ghz too.

Sadder though is mine actually needs every bit of it for 4.7.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Funnier is that they missed my screenshot a few posts above his where I'm running almost that same vcore to hold 4.7ghz too.
> 
> Sadder though is mine actually needs every bit of it for 4.7.


I actually saw that and had to wonder if you got really crap silicon. At 1.42v, I am p95 stable at 4.9GHz. Used to run it initially for 24/7, but figured the 65C gaming temps were too high. FPU Aida was pushing 85C as well.

Man, I've seen some good silicon elsewhere on overclockers running 5GHz on 1.25v. It's crazy.


----------



## jdorje

1.112V is the highest adaptive my 4690k will go, and +0.3V is the highest offset the mobo will do. So 45x auto is roughly 1.3V, 46x 1.36v, 47x 1.412V. 47x is by far the closest, and with the voltage wall something like 4750 might actually be the perfect auto voltage.

I just use a fixed 1.355 though.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I actually saw that and had to wonder if you got really crap silicon. At 1.42v, I am p95 stable at 4.9GHz. Used to run it initially for 24/7, but figured the 65C gaming temps were too high. FPU Aida was pushing 85C as well.
> 
> Man, I've seen some good silicon elsewhere on overclockers running 5GHz on 1.25v. It's crazy.


Oh boy did I.

Mine seems to be a full 1-2 bins behind the curve. 3.9ghz core VID is 1.13v and scales like garbage from there. vcore only OCing needs about 1.3v for 4.5ghz, 1.36v or more for 4.6ghz, and back then I was exclusively using x264 as a stress test so I don't even want to know what voltages p95 would require.

It's become a blessing in disguise though. Learned a lot more than I would have with a set-and-forget 4.6ghz chip and having nothing to lose leaves me able to explore its upper limits anxiety free.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> 1.112V is the highest adaptive my 4690k will go, and +0.3V is the highest offset the mobo will do. So 45x auto is roughly 1.3V, 46x 1.36v, 47x 1.412V. 47x is by far the closest, and with the voltage wall something like 4750 might actually be the perfect auto voltage.
> 
> I just use a fixed 1.355 though.


Oh wow.

So assuming they program auto rules on assumption of a worst-case CPU, it would appear I do indeed have a worst case chip.


----------



## jdorje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Oh wow.
> 
> So assuming they program auto rules on assumption of a worst-case CPU, it would appear I do indeed have a worst case chip.


The adaptive voltage itself comes from the cpu. A 4790k will go higher than the 4690k for sure; i think my 1.112V is reached at 39x.

Leaving it on auto means the mobo determines the offset. They are usually pretty conservative about it (overvoltage).


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> Leaving it on auto means the mobo determines the offset. They are usually pretty conservative about it (overvoltage).


I've always read the exact opposite.


----------



## DanielB123

Hey there.I have recently decided to overclock my 4690k as I've got a 240mm aio. Now, without having any knowledge of overclocking I went into bios, changed the multiplier from the stock 35 to 46 and I've raised the vcore to 1.17 and it seemed to be working well with my old GTX 970 (did some stress tests and then many hours of GTA V, etc...)


----------



## g0tsl33p14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielB123*
> 
> Hey there.I have recently decided to overclock my 4690k as I've got a 240mm aio. Now, without having any knowledge of overclocking I went into bios, changed the multiplier from the stock 35 to 46 and I've raised the vcore to 1.17 and it seemed to be working well with my old GTX 970 (did some stress tests and then many hours of GTA V, etc...)


I would recommend that you do your best to maintain all cpu voltage levels on manual mode when overclocking beyond stock speeds. Just safer that way I think.

4.8 ghz 4690k here, don't think I will climb further as it looks like my sweet spot, way too hot to go higher with the heavy bench tests, way too perfect to drop lower when it does not game or encode above fifty three Celsius range. Custom water loop, EK block and hardware, naked delid, clu.

end rant thing.


----------



## craige

I am testing my 490K temps (Stock and non OC)... and using Asus AI suit utility that came with my mobo and Speedfan.
While gaming I am getting conflicting temps as,
Asus monitoring : 87 C
Speedfan: 65 C

*What is the best utility to monitor temps. ?*


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> I am testing my 490K temps (Stock and non OC)... and using Asus AI suit utility that came with my mobo and Speedfan.
> While gaming I am getting conflicting temps as,
> Asus monitoring : 87 C
> Speedfan: 65 C
> 
> *What is the best utility to monitor temps. ?*


Core temp or real temp or MSI afterburner


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> I am testing my 490K temps (Stock and non OC)... and using Asus AI suit utility that came with my mobo and Speedfan.
> While gaming I am getting conflicting temps as,
> Asus monitoring : 87 C
> Speedfan: 65 C
> 
> *What is the best utility to monitor temps. ?*


They all read from the same sensors, speedfan might be reading one sensor and asus might be reading another. The absolute best monitoring tool is hwinfo64. Will monitor absolutely every sensor available. Afterburner is good to use as an overlay. Hwinfo wil give you min/max/avg.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> I am testing my 490K temps (Stock and non OC)... and using Asus AI suit utility that came with my mobo and Speedfan.
> While gaming I am getting conflicting temps as,
> Asus monitoring : 87 C
> Speedfan: 65 C
> 
> *What is the best utility to monitor temps. ?*


HWiNFO64 is the best monitoring tool. Remember to completely remove the AI Suite in order to use it without any issues.


----------



## phantommaggot

SO,
I've had my 4790k locked in at 4Ghz / 1v since I got the thing. It ran super cool and quiet. Since I switched it over to the node I've been tinkering with the clocks.

1 What are you guys setting your cache voltage to?
2 During intel burn test my core #1 is a good 5-10 degrees hotter than the other 3 for some reason. Is that any kind of normal?
3 I can run 20 passes of intel burn test, be good, then I'll get a blue screen watching a HD youtube vid...

I know I'm not gonna get insane speeds with the cryorig h7 but It should be good enough for 4.6. My temps aren't getting that high when It's going blue. It was hitting 86 on core 1 during the burn test but never above 60 during normal use.


----------



## bash156

hi guys, apologies if I have submitted this question in the wrong thread, I'm just after some advice please

I have a i5 4690k overclocked to 4.5 ghz with 1.2v core. I was using 1.25v and I just thought I'd lower the voltage I first tried 1.2v with prime95 the PC restarted with no errors so I upped the voltage to 1.22 and there hasn't been any issues.

I used this guide below to overclock my PC and used the exact same settings






My PC has been running fine with no issues temps at load are around 55-60c
Idle temps are at 34-40 degrees (use to be 24-28c before overclocking). I know my idle temps are ok but as a result of the extra overclock my h100 fans kick in as soon as I turn PC on I can change them to quiet mode but I was wondering if it was possible to bring the idle temps down a bit lower.

I have read people are enabling c states and eist is this something I could look at changing because at the moment the above guide has it all disabled.

Can I, should I tweak some settings to make my PC more efficient?

I have a nzxt h440 case with stock fans
H100i GT liquid Cooler
Palit GTX 1060 Super Jetstream
8gb ram 1600

Thanks in advance for your help and advice


----------



## greytoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phantommaggot*
> 
> SO,
> I've had my 4790k locked in at 4Ghz / 1v since I got the thing. It ran super cool and quiet. Since I switched it over to the node I've been tinkering with the clocks.
> 
> 1 What are you guys setting your cache voltage to?
> 2 During intel burn test my core #1 is a good 5-10 degrees hotter than the other 3 for some reason. Is that any kind of normal?
> 3 I can run 20 passes of intel burn test, be good, then I'll get a blue screen watching a HD youtube vid...
> 
> I know I'm not gonna get insane speeds with the cryorig h7 but It should be good enough for 4.6. My temps aren't getting that high when It's going blue. It was hitting 86 on core 1 during the burn test but never above 60 during normal use.


1. While most people seem to be ok setting their cache voltage to what they need to achieve stable core @ 100mhz faster, mine needs the setting @200mhz faster after some degradation. So my stable vcore for 4.7 is my ucore voltage for 4.5.

2. That's normal. It's my core #2. No matter how many times I re-apply CLU it's always core # 2.

3. Burn test doesn't do it for me on this chip. I need less voltage than 100% stable for burn test stability. While I go for prime95 small, most people don't. Prime95 blend seems sufficient for most but maybe add .002v to .004v to your stable setting to make sure.

@bash156
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bash156*
> 
> hi guys, apologies if I have submitted this question in the wrong thread, I'm just after some advice please
> 
> I have a i5 4690k overclocked to 4.5 ghz with 1.2v core. I was using 1.25v and I just thought I'd lower the voltage I first tried 1.2v with prime95 the PC restarted with no errors so I upped the voltage to 1.22 and there hasn't been any issues.
> 
> I used this guide below to overclock my PC and used the exact same settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PC has been running fine with no issues temps at load are around 55-60c
> Idle temps are at 34-40 degrees (use to be 24-28c before overclocking). I know my idle temps are ok but as a result of the extra overclock my h100 fans kick in as soon as I turn PC on I can change them to quiet mode but I was wondering if it was possible to bring the idle temps down a bit lower.
> 
> I have read people are enabling c states and eist is this something I could look at changing because at the moment the above guide has it all disabled.
> 
> Can I, should I tweak some settings to make my PC more efficient?
> 
> I have a nzxt h440 case with stock fans
> H100i GT liquid Cooler
> Palit GTX 1060 Super Jetstream
> 8gb ram 1600
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help and advice


While you shouldn't have eist or or power management enabled while finding your stable overclock, people have had success with enabling it after an overclock and your idle temps should go back down. You may loose a slight amount on benchmarks having them enabled but very slight. Probably worth it.


----------



## bash156

Thanks for your reply much appreciated il give it a shot still testing with prime95 got it down to 1.21v

Thanks


----------



## tolis626

Hey guys, quick question. Would you say 1.23V cache (In BIOS, in HWiNFO64 it measures up to 1.265V, but usually hovers around 1.255V under load) is safe for 24/7 use? Seems like I can achieve some relative stability with lower VRing (Like getting x265 stress test stable), but as soon as I load up my system as a whole (RealBench or BF4) it becomes unstable. That is with a 43x cache multi and with my core at 4.8GHz and 1.305V.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question. Would you say 1.23V cache (In BIOS, in HWiNFO64 it measures up to 1.265V, but usually hovers around 1.255V under load) is safe for 24/7 use? Seems like I can achieve some relative stability with lower VRing (Like getting x265 stress test stable), but as soon as I load up my system as a whole (RealBench or BF4) it becomes unstable. That is with a 43x cache multi and with my core at 4.8GHz and 1.305V.


Personally, I consider max safe Cache V the value of 1.3V

I've never set it that high, though. On my 24/7 OC, I used to have it at 1.250V Adaptive (cache x44, Cores x47). It was then climbing up to 1.270V. Then I've reconsidered, I've lowered Input V at 1.55V and I've set it at 1.2V Adaptive. Later I've reconsidered again and I've raised my Input V to 1.7V and my cache to 1.22V, always Adaptive. All of these OC profiles have been tested with 5 and later 10 loops of the x264 Stability Test v2.06, preferably with the latest binaries. I've never had any issues (but these depend from the usage, as well).

I'm using this (well-known) table as a reference:



PS: Have you fixed your AIO?


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Personally, I consider max safe Cache V the value of 1.3V
> 
> I've never set it that high, though. On my 24/7 OC, I used to have it at 1.250V Adaptive (cache x44, Cores x47). It was then climbing up to 1.270V. Then I've reconsidered, I've lowered Input V at 1.55V and I've set it at 1.2V Adaptive. Later I've reconsidered again and I've raised my Input V to 1.7V and my cache to 1.22V, always Adaptive. All of these OC profiles have been tested with 5 and later 10 loops of the x264 Stability Test v2.06, preferably with the latest binaries. I've never had any issues (but these depend from the usage, as well).
> 
> I'm using this (well-known) table as a reference:
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Have you fixed your AIO?


Thanks for your reply (again) man!









Now, I've seen this table thrown around quite a few times. Reason I'm asking regardless of the table is because 1.35V seems quite high for normal use, like 1.45V for the core. I wouldn't ever run my core that high, so I wanted a ballpark figure for the cache too.

What I don't understand about these tables is why they have VCCSA and VIO as offsets, as not all mobos have the same defaults. Saying that the max is like 1.05V would be much more helpful. Oh well...


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Thanks for your reply (again) man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I've seen this table thrown around quite a few times. Reason I'm asking regardless of the table is because 1.35V seems quite high for normal use, like 1.45V for the core. I wouldn't ever run my core that high, so I wanted a ballpark figure for the cache too.
> 
> What I don't understand about these tables is why they have VCCSA and VIO as offsets, as not all mobos have the same defaults. Saying that the max is like 1.05V would be much more helpful. Oh well...


When it comes to System Agent and CPU Digital and Analog IO, I think the table gives such values because it belonged to *The GIGABYTE Z97X Overclocking Guide*. The pictures (screenshots) from that guide are now broken, I cannot see any of them, but I think this is from where I got it.

It was just a few months ago that I have learned from @aerotracks that for my ASRock Z97 OC Formula I should just add a 0.030 offset to both Digital and Analog IOs and call it a day. Until then I had them on Auto and my mobo was using excessive values.

The table shows just the Max









1.45 MAX for VCore and 1.35 MAX for Cache V might be high for 24/7 but then again...they might not! And I sincerely regret it that I have not kept my first (dud) i7-4790K longer, but I rushed to replace it (Intel's Performance Tuning Protection Plan), just to test IF and when the processor would degrade... I do not think that it would happen so fast...


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> HWiNFO64 is the best monitoring tool. Remember to completely remove the AI Suite in order to use it without any issues.


Use bpth without any issues. Yo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question. Would you say 1.23V cache (In BIOS, in HWiNFO64 it measures up to 1.265V, but usually hovers around 1.255V under load) is safe for 24/7 use? Seems like I can achieve some relative stability with lower VRing (Like getting x265 stress test stable), but as soon as I load up my system as a whole (RealBench or BF4) it becomes unstable. That is with a 43x cache multi and with my core at 4.8GHz and 1.305V.


Probably, but since the cache speed isn't really that important, I decided to limit mine to a frequency that could run at 1.15v, which is 4.3 GHz for me (core is 4.7).


----------



## bash156

Guys apologies for the unrelated question I'm just looking for a bit of help I've got the gigabyte g1 sniper mobo and I've got a stable overclock of 4.5ghz on my i5 4690k at 1.21v

I'm trying to work out my offset value.

The first thing I did after my overclock I changed vcore to normal mode in bios to see what my voltage would be at when idling and when on full load.

On idle vid on core temp was 1.0098 and core voltage on Cpuiz was 1.002

With prime95 vid was 1.3153 and core v at 1.315

What offset value do I need to be using does anyone have any ideas please.

Thanks

Ps load line calibration is on auto and c states and eist enabled as well
I5 4690k 4.5ghz 1.2v
Gigabyte g1 sniper z97 Rev 1.x
Corsair h100i
8gb ram 1600mhz
Nzxt h440


----------



## Dragonsyph

Does anyone have proof that putting the cache higher than stock does anything for performance?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Does anyone have proof that putting the cache higher than stock does anything for performance?


Personally, I have not observed any significant difference from raising my Cache ratio from x40 to x44, on my everyday, real-world, usage. Other people who do different things might have observed some increase in performance. The only difference I have seen is on AIDA64 Memory Benchmark, where with higher cache I get higher scores.

I always set my cache at x44 simply because at 4400 MHz I need approx. the same cache voltage my system provides itself on Optimized Defaults. Currently, with cache voltage set at 1.2V Adaptive in the BIOS, the max I ever see in HWiNFO64, after each day's usage, is 1.216V.

Generally speaking, the only time I feel a significant improvement on my system's performance is when I go from Optimized Defaults to my per-core OC of x50 x50 x 49 x 48, cache x44 + RAM overclocked. Everything then becomes much faster / snappier.


----------



## bash156

Anyone???


----------



## greytoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Does anyone have proof that putting the cache higher than stock does anything for performance?


I get around the same cpu score in 3dmark Firestrike Ultra at 4.9ghz/4.5ghz as I do at 5.0/4.0. So 500mhz cache gives me around the performance bump of 100mhz core in that one bench on my 4790k.

@bash156

I've never used mine with an offset and adaptive. You're looking for a negative offset and going to adaptive voltage is that correct? May I ask why you want to use adaptive vcore? Wouldn't you be better off having a static v-core and enabling EIST/C-States if you're looking for your core to downclock and use less volts on idle. Sorry if this is a dumb question or I misunderstood. The problem I see is that there isn't as much you can trim from idle as what you can trim from that load oc on adaptive. So coming up with a good answer may not be a good solution. But I've never tried it. I didn't have a reason. Sorry.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greytoad*
> 
> ...
> 
> I've never used mine with an offset and adaptive. You're looking for a negative offset and going to adaptive voltage is that correct? May I ask why you want to use adaptive vcore? Wouldn't you be better off having a static v-core and enabling EIST/C-States if you're looking for your core to downclock and use less volts on idle. Sorry if this is a dumb question or I misunderstood. The problem I see is that there isn't as much you can trim from idle as what you can trim from that load oc on adaptive. So coming up with a good answer may not be a good solution. But I've never tried it. I didn't have a reason. Sorry.


If I may, please have a look at the following screenshot, taken a couple of minutes ago:



What you see inside the red rectangles I can achieve only by using Adaptive and all available C - States, enabled. I admit I love it this way this is why I am (always) using it. Intel on its Optimized Defaults uses some form of Adaptive, as well, even though I am not 100% sure if Auto = Adaptive.

Thanks


----------



## bash156

Thanks for the reply I guess I'm looking at bringing the idle voltage down when PC is idling I think.... I've been told this will save energy in the long run. I suppose it's not a big deal I have already enabled c states and eist and my core speed does come down when idling at 800mhz too. But my core voltage remains fixed at 1.21. I know I can bring this core voltage down lower when PC is on idle but I'm unsure what offset value I need to be using if that makes sense?

Thanks


----------



## greytoad

I guess I haven't had to worry about idle temps as mine are in the 20s even with 1.38v. I'm unsure what offset to try too. If you try the obvious and use -.075 that will take your idle down too much I'd think. I don't know what the voltage for Haswell should be at 800mhz, the idle state. I really don't know. I run a constant v-core on mine.

I just changed my setting to allow it to throttle down to see. It's still a constant v-core but throttles down to 800mhz on idle. Maybe 1 degree difference on my idle temp, but as I said I was already only a degree or two above ambient on idle. Power use is in the 7 to 8 watt range on idle. I'm running 1.275 volts right now but I can't imagine there'd be much temp for AIO or air.

Google says it can run at .8volts at 800mhz, but a quick search shows people successfully running much less.


----------



## benjamen50

0.800ish is like the average. I think you can get it lower by enabling the Intel c-states in bios. Like c1e, c3, c6/c7.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> If I may, please have a look at the following screenshot, taken a couple of minutes ago:
> 
> 
> 
> What you see inside the red rectangles I can achieve only by using Adaptive and all available C - States, enabled. I admit I love it this way this is why I am (always) using it. Intel on its Optimized Defaults uses some form of Adaptive, as well, even though I am not 100% sure if Auto = Adaptive.
> 
> Thanks


I prefer Override, nice and easy 0V VCore in Idle









http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160914-013200x2olv.png

Also I shot a quick and dirty basement video with all relevant BIOS settings + AIDA Cache and Memory Benchmark for performance numbers + some quick prime95


----------



## LostParticle

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I prefer Override, nice and easy 0V VCore in Idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20160914-013200x2olv.png


It works like that, as well, however I prefer to see the Core VID dropping on idle, too








I'm fully aware of the fact that VID is just what the system or the CPU assumes that it will require, and in addition, I've never really monitored IF lowering the VID has any significant result on temperatures / power consumption, I suppose not, but anyway I like to see it drop. I do not own multiple systems, so it's not "nice and easy" I'm after. I like playing with it a bit









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Also I shot a quick and dirty basement video with all relevant BIOS settings + AIDA Cache and Memory Benchmark for performance numbers + some quick prime95
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! On my overclock attempts I disable a couple of settings and set a few others, all of which you've left on Auto, but as you said, yours was quick and dirty.


----------



## juniordnz

So, could anyone help me with my lazy 4690K?

I'm stable-ish (haven't done much stressing, only gaming) with these settings:

core x45/1.325V
cache x40/1.200V
input 2.000V
LLC 1 (highest)

If I lower vcore = CRASH
If I lower cache voltage = CRASH
If i try to run cache at stock x35 = CRASH

I don't even need some torture stress test. It crashes on Rainbow Six Siege and GTA V (both CPU bound).

That seems insanely high comparing to everything I've seem so far. I couldn't find a single 4690K that runs as bad as mine. So I'm guessing there's something terribly wrong.

Am I missing something? Could anyone help me get this straight? It can't be possible this chip is THAT bad. That's too much below average to be true.


----------



## greytoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> So, could anyone help me with my lazy 4690K?
> 
> I'm stable-ish (haven't done much stressing, only gaming) with these settings:
> 
> core x45/1.325V
> cache x40/1.200V
> input 2.000V
> LLC 1 (highest)
> 
> If I lower vcore = CRASH
> If I lower cache voltage = CRASH
> If i try to run cache at stock x35 = CRASH
> 
> I don't even need some torture stress test. It crashes on Rainbow Six Siege and GTA V (both CPU bound).
> 
> That seems insanely high comparing to everything I've seem so far. I couldn't find a single 4690K that runs as bad as mine. So I'm guessing there's something terribly wrong.
> 
> Am I missing something? Could anyone help me get this straight? It can't be possible this chip is THAT bad. That's too much below average to be true.


The part that has me really concerned is "If i try to run cache at stock x35 = CRASH" Is that even at 1.2 volts on override? I accidentally ran my cache at 2.0 volts for a day and a half and now it needs more voltage than before in order to be stable but even my degraded chip can still do stock fine. That's a really odd result and not a good sign. How's your ram? Does it test stable? A slightly flaky DIMM oc can mess with the cache. That's a lot of voltage for 4.5Ghz. While that's a lot more than you should need for 4.0 cache, it's what my ASROCK BIOS wants to do at that speed by default for cache on my 4790k. That's also a lot more voltage than you should need for 4.5Ghz core. Does it crash if both the core and the cache are on stock and the BIOS is set to defaults? If it does, I'd say it's officially a bad chip as stock should work and if it does't... It's a bad sign that you have to do so high a voltage with llc set to 1 but it's not completely unheard of. I might run slower if my chip required that much voltage and I needed it to last. If it used to run at a lower voltage and doesn't anymore, I'd try to limit how much you put through it before it degrades further. (I'm running much slower than I used to just to make sure my chip limps along until I'm ready to upgrade.) I'm running 4.7core 4.5 cache right now. I was running 5.0/4.2. I may bump it back to 4.8 or 4.9 in a pinch for benchmarks, but I can't get 5.0 stable at a decent voltage anymore after degrading the cache so I'm running at a much safer lower speed until I can afford to upgrade. I used to be able to run 5.1 stable for 3dmark at 1.47v with this chip but I have to go over 1.525 volts for that now. Not worth a bench score. I'm running much lower voltage than you at 4.7 and at 4.8 so it's a really bad sign that a degraded chip that requires more voltage than it used to is still working better than yours. Though I'm on water so my lower temps helps a little bit with my voltage requirement. I hope you get it sorted. If it has degraded, maybe try for whatever speed is prime 95 blend stable below 1.3 volts. Like 1.275v should be safe and it wont get worse as quickly most likely. At least that's what I tell myself. lol

Are those the values in the BIOS or are those the monitored voltages? Just wondering. Also, what are your load temps? Could poor cooling be affecting the voltage requirement a little?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greytoad*
> 
> The part that has me really concerned is "If i try to run cache at stock x35 = CRASH" Is that even at 1.2 volts on override? I accidentally ran my cache at 2.0 volts for a day and a half and now it needs more voltage than before in order to be stable but even my degraded chip can still do stock fine. That's a really odd result and not a good sign. How's your ram? Does it test stable? A slightly flaky DIMM oc can mess with the cache. That's a lot of voltage for 4.5Ghz. While that's a lot more than you should need for 4.0 cache, it's what my ASROCK BIOS wants to do at that speed by default for cache on my 4790k. That's also a lot more voltage than you should need for 4.5Ghz core. Does it crash if both the core and the cache are on stock and the BIOS is set to defaults? If it does, I'd say it's officially a bad chip as stock should work and if it does't... It's a bad sign that you have to do so high a voltage with llc set to 1 but it's not completely unheard of. I might run slower if my chip required that much voltage and I needed it to last. If it used to run at a lower voltage and doesn't anymore, I'd try to limit how much you put through it before it degrades further. (I'm running much slower than I used to just to make sure my chip limps along until I'm ready to upgrade.) I'm running 4.7core 4.5 cache right now. I was running 5.0/4.2. I may bump it back to 4.8 or 4.9 in a pinch for benchmarks, but I can't get 5.0 stable at a decent voltage anymore after degrading the cache so I'm running at a much safer lower speed until I can afford to upgrade. I used to be able to run 5.1 stable for 3dmark at 1.47v with this chip but I have to go over 1.525 volts for that now. Not worth a bench score. I'm running much lower voltage than you at 4.7 and at 4.8 so it's a really bad sign that a degraded chip that requires more voltage than it used to is still working better than yours. Though I'm on water so my lower temps helps a little bit with my voltage requirement. I hope you get it sorted. If it has degraded, maybe try for whatever speed is prime 95 blend stable below 1.3 volts. Like 1.275v should be safe and it wont get worse as quickly most likely. At least that's what I tell myself. lol
> 
> Are those the values in the BIOS or are those the monitored voltages? Just wondering. Also, what are your load temps? Could poor cooling be affecting the voltage requirement a little?


Thanks for the detailed answer. I never had a problem with this chip in stock clocks/voltages. And I was also into the "stay lower than 1.3V thing" up until I bought a GTX1080 and a 144hz panel. This i5 is bottlenecking me like crazy on high framerates, like 70/100 GPU/CPU usage on most games I play. That's why I decided to try 4.5ghz until I'm able to upgrade so I can, at least, diminish this bottleneck a litlle. I'm still wondering if I should upgrade in january to skylake/kabylake or if I should wait another full year for cannonlake. I'm just assessing how much this bottleneck bothers me right now and how long I could wait to upgrade. That's why squeezing the most out of this chip would be important for me, get it? It will probably have 1,5year tops of struggle on my hands, then I would sell it. So it would terrible to degrade it to a point where the buyer couldn't even make stock settings work properly, so that's a concern too.

That all being said...I believe my Cache crashes at stock because it's too far away from core speed. Another OCN user told me a few people were struggling to get a stable OC until they got cache a little closer to core speed. And that seems to have helped me. Played for hours yesterday in those settings (in games that would crash within minutes) without problems. But those high voltages really concern me. I MUST be missing something. Some setting, some tweak I don't know, some "asrock thing" in the BIOS, I don't know. I just don't get it how it can be THAT bad.

Would 1.325V core 1.200V cache degrade that fast in 1,5year? I thought only crazy, 1.4+V would degrade that fast. I'm just so frustrated with this chip...


----------



## greytoad

No I was at 1.375 (4.9 prime 95 small stable voltage) for a year and at 1.465 (5.0) for about 4 months of that. It never degraded until I accidentally set 2.0 volts for a day on my cache. I set 5.1/4.2 for a suicide bench run with my new video card and then had a typo setting it back down. I ran slower than that for several months in there too due to gunk in my waterblock I waited too long to fix.

I ran lower than 1.2 when I was at X40 for cache. It's just my motherboard wants to default to that value on override when I load OC optimized values. I don't think 1.2 will hurt anything.

I have the opposite problem, after degrading the cache I have more trouble getting things stable with higher cache settings, so that's different. That problem isn't within my experience for this chip. But obviously it's happening to you. I misunderstood and thought you meant the cache locked up anytime you set it to stock not just when the core was overclocked. For 3dmark 500mhz cache is ~ 100mhz core on the cpu part of the firestrike ultra bench so that's maybe helping your bottleneck too. Going from 1600 ram settings to 10,11,11,24,1t 2200 gave me another 1.5% on firestrike Ultra with my rx480 so that's something to consider. I add a 2nd rx480 tomorrow so I'm excited. I don't feel cpu bottlenecked at 4.8 or even 4.7, but I'll see when I add the 2nd rx480. I'm at %100 gpu in Fallout4 with one rx480 at 2k rez and that's a cpu\memory bound game. I bet 4.5 on a i5 should be fine but I don't know. My cache needs more voltage than it should now, but I'm running 4.5ghz on the cache at 1.275. Since you're cache voltage is more in line with expected values, maybe you can do a little faster on the cache. That might help a little with 3dmark anyway. Not sure about the real world.

KabyLake in January has me intrigued. If it's SkyLake but will more consistently OC to 5.0 on custom water that would be a half way decent upgrade. If it's more like Devil's Canyon and just has a higher stock clock but not much more headroom, I'm not sure. I've had a lot of expenses this year. We'll see. Not sure if an extra 2 or 3 percent on my in game fps would be worth the upgrade. Synthetic bench scores would improve though.


----------



## juniordnz

Another whole day gaming at x45/1.325V core and x40/1.200V cache. Not a single crash, everything flawless. Temps are 60ºC all the time, even within hours of gaming on CPU bound games like GTA V and R6S. HWINFO is displaying 1.327V maximum so LLC isn't shooting my vcore sky high also.

Guess I'll give it a week like that or so to assess stability, throw some stress tests here and there and if everything is stable I'll try to work it down from there.

My question is: Should 1.325V core, 1.200V cache and 2.000V input be a concern degradation wise? Since temps are very well controlled the only thing that bothers me is chip degradation. I don't plan to stick with this chip for more 5 years. It'll be 1 and half year tops till I upgrade, but I don't wanna ruin this and not be able to sell it later.

Oh boy, the silicon lottery owe me big time after this awful 4690K. I can only hope I'll get some compensation on the next upgrade.


----------



## LostParticle

I have a question for @aerotracks and @GeneO and whoever else would like to respond, of course!

- Can the Intel Management Engine Interface (MEI) drivers interfere in ANY way with the behavior of the Adaptive voltage?

I ask because I have observed that lately my Cache voltage, set at 1.20V Adaptive in the BIOS, raises up to max = 1.216V under load (x264 v2.06), whereas before installing this latest version of MEI it used to go up to 1.260V under load! The only change in my system was installing the latest MEI (and .INF), from station-drivers, as I always do. The BIOS is the same: P1.80

Thank you.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Another whole day gaming at x45/1.325V core and x40/1.200V cache. Not a single crash, everything flawless. Temps are 60ºC all the time, even within hours of gaming on CPU bound games like GTA V and R6S. HWINFO is displaying 1.327V maximum so LLC isn't shooting my vcore sky high also.
> 
> Guess I'll give it a week like that or so to assess stability, throw some stress tests here and there and if everything is stable I'll try to work it down from there.
> 
> My question is: Should 1.325V core, 1.200V cache and 2.000V input be a concern degradation wise? Since temps are very well controlled the only thing that bothers me is chip degradation. I don't plan to stick with this chip for more 5 years. It'll be 1 and half year tops till I upgrade, but I don't wanna ruin this and not be able to sell it later.
> 
> Oh boy, the silicon lottery owe me big time after this awful 4690K. I can only hope I'll get some compensation on the next upgrade.


I really can't believe you need as much voltage to get to 4500mhz on an i5 !!! My i7 4790k uses 1.210v for 4500mhz !
Regarding your question about degradation, below 1.4v for everyday use should be fine.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I have a question for @aerotracks and @GeneO and whoever else would like to respond, of course!
> 
> - Can the Intel Management Engine Interface (MEI) drivers interfere in ANY way with the behavior of the Adaptive voltage?
> 
> I ask because I have observed that lately my Cache voltage, set at 1.20V Adaptive in the BIOS, raises up to max = 1.216V under load (x264 v2.06), whereas before installing this latest version of MEI it used to go up to 1.260V under load! The only change in my system was installing the latest MEI (and .INF), from station-drivers, as I always do. The BIOS is the same: P1.80
> 
> Thank you.


I don't think the drivers could, no. Maybe the firmware. If your reading the voltage in windows, whatever is reading is probably using the IME, so it is possible it is a matter of what it is reporting.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I don't think the drivers could, no. Maybe the firmware. If your reading the voltage in windows, whatever is reading is probably using the IME, so it is possible it is a matter of what it is reporting.


Yeah, I'm always using HWiNFO64. Currently I'm using my ASRock mobo + my chassis, so I cannot use my DMM. After a month or two I will use an open-air rig with my Noctua (see sig_rig). This time I will use my ASRock mobo just to be able to use my DMM from time to time. My Hero does not offer voltage reading points.

Does MEI bring some kind of a firmware with it? Forgive my ignorance... Are you referring to the CPU microcode?

Thanks


----------



## GeneO

There is ME firmware that is an integral part of BIOS/EFI. However most BIOS lock out ME firmware updates so that even if you BIOS file has a new ME firmware, it will not get updated when you update the BIOS. You have to do ME firmware updates independently of the BIOS. Also, ME firmware revisions are chipset dependent and also somewhat motherboard dependent, So it is not something you really want to really fiddle around with

EDIT: fixed phone typing hack.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> There is ME firmware that is an integral part of BIOS/EFI. However most BIOS lock out ME firmware updates so that even if you BIOS file has a new ME firmware, it will not get updated when you update the BIOS. You have to do ME firmware updates independently of the BIOS. Also, ME firmware revisions are chipset dependent and also somewhat motherboard dependent, So it is not something you really want to really fiddle around with
> 
> EDIT: fixed phone typing hack.


Okay, I understand and thanks for your reply, +REP!

I will leave it as it is. Actually, I'm glad that now my Adaptive voltage behavior appears more consistent. Of course, I will have to test this, to check it out, by setting various Adaptive voltage values in my BIOS and see how high they climb under stress testing, but I will do this when I will set up my open-air rig, so that I will be able to use my DMM, as well.

Thank you.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> So, could anyone help me with my lazy 4690K?
> 
> I'm stable-ish (haven't done much stressing, only gaming) with these settings:
> 
> core x45/1.325V
> cache x40/1.200V
> input 2.000V
> LLC 1 (highest)
> 
> If I lower vcore = CRASH
> If I lower cache voltage = CRASH
> If i try to run cache at stock x35 = CRASH
> 
> I don't even need some torture stress test. It crashes on Rainbow Six Siege and GTA V (both CPU bound).
> 
> That seems insanely high comparing to everything I've seem so far. I couldn't find a single 4690K that runs as bad as mine. So I'm guessing there's something terribly wrong.
> 
> Am I missing something? Could anyone help me get this straight? It can't be possible this chip is THAT bad. That's too much below average to be true.


Are you using your RAM's XMP profile, and if so, what speed, CAS, and CWL (or WCL depending on MB manufacturer)?

I have some G.Skill 1600 9-9-9-24 that sets CWL 8, which as it turns out is outright wrong and seriously hamstrung my OC.

Also try 1.95 VCCIN. I have a similarly crap chip that needs ~1.32v for 4.5ghz if attempting the "load optimized defaults -> set 45x cpu and bump vcore until stable" type of OC.

High vRing can stabilize a dodgy core OC but then even the slightest bit too high will destabilize it and/or the IMC. Stabilizing one of these is a delicate balancing act.

Starting points that have helped me: Try cache at 41x at stock vRing and core 43x at exact same voltage. If stable, bump core AND cache 1x at the same time and do .005v baby steps up. vCore settings can be a little fuzzy, but you'll usually be able to tell rather quickly when you've hit a perfect vRing for that cache multi. System might not be 100% stable but you'll notice a dramatically improved island of relative stability.

Tuning CPU multi 2-3x above a cache set with its ideal voltage is much nicer.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Are you using your RAM's XMP profile, and if so, what speed, CAS, and CWL (or WCL depending on MB manufacturer)?
> 
> I have some G.Skill 1600 9-9-9-24 that sets CWL 8, which as it turns out is outright wrong and seriously hamstrung my OC.
> 
> Also try 1.95 VCCIN. I have a similarly crap chip that needs ~1.32v for 4.5ghz if attempting the "load optimized defaults -> set 45x cpu and bump vcore until stable" type of OC.
> 
> High vRing can stabilize a dodgy core OC but then even the slightest bit too high will destabilize it and/or the IMC. Stabilizing one of these is a delicate balancing act.
> 
> Starting points that have helped me: Try cache at 41x at stock vRing and core 43x at exact same voltage. If stable, bump core AND cache 1x at the same time and do .005v baby steps up. vCore settings can be a little fuzzy, but you'll usually be able to tell rather quickly when you've hit a perfect vRing for that cache multi. System might not be 100% stable but you'll notice a dramatically improved island of relative stability.
> 
> Tuning CPU multi 2-3x above a cache set with its ideal voltage is much nicer.


Thanks for the input. I'll try to keep cache 3x close to core and see if it helps me stabilize the OC. I have XMP enabled and will definetly look at that CWL you mentioned, I believe I should dial every value manually to avoid further problems, will do that too.

As I'm already stable with this settings, I guess I could try to work it down from there? Maybe set 45x core 42x cache and try lowering vRing until I'm unstable and move then move to vcore. Would that work?

@MIXEDGREENS

Is this the config you mentioned as CWL? If it is, it is set at 7!!!! That can't be right, right?


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Thanks for the input. I'll try to keep cache 3x close to core and see if it helps me stabilize the OC. I have XMP enabled and will definetly look at that CWL you mentioned, I believe I should dial every value manually to avoid further problems, will do that too.
> 
> As I'm already stable with this settings, I guess I could try to work it down from there? Maybe set 45x core 42x cache and try lowering vRing until I'm unstable and move then move to vcore. Would that work?
> 
> @MIXEDGREENS
> 
> Is this the config you mentioned as CWL? If it is, it is set at 7!!!! That can't be right, right?


Unfortunately that is most likely correct. I say unfortunately because if set wrong that would have been an easy way to improve stability.

General consensus seems to be that vSA and other IMC volts are unrelated to core and cache volts, but I've found that to not be the case for me. And counterintuitively, more vSA seems to do more harm than good.

Other places to look: Try lower vSA. .800v, .86 volts. Try offsets from -.01v up to +.01v. For some reason mine LOVES +.007v.

Also, when trying out the cache = core -3 multis, try vRing at .005, .01, and .015 higher than vcore. For instance my lowest stable 45x setting so far has cache at 42x at .01v higher than vcore. But at 46x core, most stable setting is vring at exactly the same as vcore with vSA offset -.004 and vIOD +.005.

Seems like a lot of our CPUs' issues come from a noisy IMC, and unfortunately I can't dig an actual system out of the chaos.

edit: Try tREFI 6240 and tRFC 208. 256 seems an oddly high number for 1600mhz 8gB DIMMs.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIXEDGREENS*
> 
> Unfortunately that is most likely correct. I say unfortunately because if set wrong that would have been an easy way to improve stability.
> 
> General consensus seems to be that vSA and other IMC volts are unrelated to core and cache volts, but I've found that to not be the case for me. And counterintuitively, more vSA seems to do more harm than good.
> 
> Other places to look: Try lower vSA. .800v, .86 volts. Try offsets from -.01v up to +.01v. For some reason mine LOVES +.007v.
> 
> Also, when trying out the cache = core -3 multis, try vRing at .005, .01, and .015 higher than vcore. For instance my lowest stable 45x setting so far has cache at 42x at .01v higher than vcore. But at 46x core, most stable setting is vring at exactly the same as vcore with vSA offset -.004 and vIOD +.005.
> 
> Seems like a lot of our CPUs' issues come from a noisy IMC, and unfortunately I can't dig an actual system out of the chaos.
> 
> edit: Try tREFI 6240 and tRFC 208. 256 seems an oddly high number for 1600mhz 8gB DIMMs.


Already set my CWL to 9 (same value as tCL, that's the way to do it, right?") and when trying to tweak voltages on cache I got a BSOD (Kernel Power Event 41). Before tweaking CWL all I got was big freezes followed by a reboot without error reporting. So that might have fixed any RAM issues I was having. That's a good sign. Now I'm trying to tweak Cache, see if it can run at 1.175V (1.150 = crash) then I'll move to vcore. Already got input down to 1.950V as you said, no problems so far.

I got 2 different set of sticks, both are exactly the same but one is tRFC 128 and the other 208. Maybe that's why the BIOS is setting all DIMMs to 256? I'll try to dial 208 manually.

Anything I can get out from this i5 will help me keep it longer and delay upgrading until cannonlake. So, I have a long road ahead. Maybe after finding out this CWL thing I can even go further than x45, I don't know. We'll see.

Thanks again very much for your time and help, deeply appreciate it


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Happy to help! Pay attention to CWL though. Proper setting depends on brand of RAM chip. Hynix for instance CWL is supposed to be 7 for CL 9 and 10, WCL 8 for CL 11, CWL 9 for CL13, and CL 12 has no proper CWL, which made stabilizing CL 12 extremely confusing until I looked it up.

I'm not 100% sure that looser CWL will increase stability.

Good luck!


----------



## tolis626

Well, I think this is worth throwing out there, but at some point when I was having problems with stability, I tried relaxing all my secondary timings. I read somewhere that CWL should be CAS+1 but high performance DIMMs can actually take up to CAS-3. Mine was 7 for a CAS latency of 10 (2400MHz memory here, overclocked). I changed my CWL to 11 and boom, no posting with q-codes showing memory issues. 10 did the same thing from what I remember. Back to 7, all is normal. Turns out my problem wasn't RAM related, but damn it that was strange.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

What ended up being the source of your instability?


----------



## juniordnz

Just a quick question here:

Can BSOD 0x101 (Watchdog Timeout) be cause by a sudden peak in temperature? I ask because I'm using Prime95 27.9 to test for stability. And after it finishes the first run (448K), I would always get this BSOD after just a few seconds into the second run (8K). I never stood in front of the computer and watch, but now I did. It seems that the second test is shooting my temps sky high. I see a sudden increase to 86ºC and then I get the BSOD. I also realized that no matter what I did (increase vcore, vring, vsa, LLC), I would always get this BSOD at the start of 8k test. Now I found out the temperature thing...

I was thinking it was due to vcore, vring, vsa, anything, but never about temperature. If it is, that's great news, because there's no way I'll get those unrealistic temperatures gaming.

What should I do? Consider only the first run, quit and call it stable?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Just a quick question here:
> 
> Can BSOD 0x101 (Watchdog Timeout) be cause by a sudden peak in temperature? I ask because I'm using Prime95 27.9 to test for stability. And after it finishes the first run (448K), I would always get this BSOD after just a few seconds into the second run (8K). I never stood in front of the computer and watch, but now I did. It seems that the second test is shooting my temps sky high. I see a sudden increase to 86ºC and then I get the BSOD. I also realized that no matter what I did (increase vcore, vring, vsa, LLC), I would always get this BSOD at the start of 8k test. Now I found out the temperature thing...
> 
> I was thinking it was due to vcore, vring, vsa, anything, but never about temperature. If it is, that's great news, because there's no way I'll get those unrealistic temperatures gaming.
> 
> What should I do? Consider only the first run, quit and call it stable?


More likely it is what is behind the sudden rise in temperature, a sudden rise in current, is to blame - your OC isn't stable.


----------



## juniordnz

That sucks, big time! Tried only large FFTs after I posted that and got a 0x101 crash at the exact same time. It's kinda crazy that no matter what I do I ALWAYS crash after 25 passes on prime95. I mean, clockwork like, when it passes 25 I can even put my finger on the reset button and wait for the BSOD.

This chip is driving me crazy. And I just found out that my Asrock mobo is supplying +25mv than I set on the BIOS. IE I'm setting for core/cache 1.325V/1.225V and I'm reading 1.352V/1.248V on HWINFO64. Also, LLC affects only VCCIN, and not vcore vring. If I have LLC set at 5 (lower) my VCCIN that's set at 1.9V gets down to 1.840V. And if set to LLC1 (max) it goes up to 1.920V under heavy load. vcore and vring stays the same no matter what LLC I set, though.

This chip is pissing me off so much that I'm considering moving to z170+6700K just to get rid of it...


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> That sucks, big time! Tried only large FFTs after I posted that and got a 0x101 crash at the exact same time. It's kinda crazy that no matter what I do I ALWAYS crash after 25 passes on prime95. I mean, clockwork like, when it passes 25 I can even put my finger on the reset button and wait for the BSOD.
> 
> This chip is driving me crazy. And I just found out that my Asrock mobo is supplying +25mv than I set on the BIOS. IE I'm setting for core/cache 1.325V/1.225V and I'm reading 1.352V/1.248V on HWINFO64. Also, LLC affects only VCCIN, and not vcore vring. If I have LLC set at 5 (lower) my VCCIN that's set at 1.9V gets down to 1.840V. And if set to LLC1 (max) it goes up to 1.920V under heavy load. vcore and vring stays the same no matter what LLC I set, though.
> 
> This chip is pissing me off so much that I'm considering moving to z170+6700K just to get rid of it...


The voltage running higher than what you set is normal, especially if you are running prime95. The processor adds even more voltage when you are using advanced floating point instructions like with prime95. This is because it is needed.


----------



## juniordnz

0x101 is definitely vcore, right? Or could it be something else? vccin is already 0.600V over vcore, so I guess it shouldn't be that...


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> 0x101 is definitely vcore, right? Or could it be something else? vccin is already 0.600V over vcore, so I guess it shouldn't be that...


There is no "definite" on anything. I have seen it with Vring. It could be VCCin. It could also be your RAM. When you run prime95 and get this, how much of your ram do you have it set to use?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> There is no "definite" on anything. I have seen it with Vring. It could be VCCin. It could also be your RAM. When you run prime95 and get this, how much of your ram do you have it set to use?


I ask because when vring was the culprit I would get a 0x124 BSOD within 1 or 2 minutes of testing. Since I got my cache stable (I guess), I get 0x101 BSOD always after 24 passes (roughly 20 minutes), so I'm thinking it might be vcore or vccin. vcore already way too high for 4.5ghz, I don't know if I would be up to getting it even higher.

I'm not sure about the VRAM amount, will take a look at that as soon as I get home. But BSODs happen at the same time, same code, be it with RAM at stock JDEC settings or with XMP1.2 profile on, so I'm thinking the RAM may not be the problem here.

Also, could EIST be the culprit? I remember disabling C States, but I think EIST was enabled.

There seems to be almost a consensus that Prime doesn't work very well with haswell, I've seen a lot of people ditching it completely. Do I really need to be Prime95 stable to be stable on real life with haswell?

Or maybe I'm just trying to cut corners and not admitting I'll never get 4.5 stable in this little piece of garbage...


----------



## GeneO

Well if it makes you feel better, I could never get stable above 4.3 GHZ on the 4770k I had.


----------



## badtaylorx

Has anyone else had luck with the 125mhz strap???

I finally played around with it and got a rock solid 4875 out of it!!! 1.374v

temps aren't bad either. this is after an hour.5 of gaming

http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/badtaylorx/media/tempc_zpszqruvq6u.png.html


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> Has anyone else had luck with the 125mhz strap???
> 
> I finally played around with it and got a rock solid 4875 out of it!!! 1.374v
> 
> temps aren't bad either. this is after an hour.5 of gaming
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/badtaylorx/media/tempc_zpszqruvq6u.png.html


I have felt tempted and tried it, in the past, but for me it does not seem to have much sense because to squeeze whatever I possibly can from my chip, I use the Per-Core OC method. I have in mind to give it a try, though! After a couple of weeks, maybe. Would you mind reminding us the procedure?







What system do you have?

Thanks!


----------



## acroback

My 4690k is set to 4.2 GHz with a vCore of 1.075v, at which I arrived via binary search method.

I think I can still do between 1.050v and 1.075v but this seems Ok.

Suggestions, should I try a 1.25v at 4.8gHz as daily clock? How much more power waste do I expect to see?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acroback*
> 
> My 4690k is set to 4.3 GHz with a vCore of 1.075v, at which I arrived via binary search method.
> 
> I think I can still do between 1.050v and 1.075v but this seems Ok.
> 
> Suggestions, should I try a 1.25v at 4.8gHz as daily clock? How much more power waste do I expect to see?


You're killing me, bro =(

btw, what the heck is binnary search method? Care to elaborate?

Thanks


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acroback*
> 
> My 4690k is set to 4.2 GHz with a vCore of 1.075v, at which I arrived via binary search method.
> 
> I think I can still do between 1.050v and 1.075v but this seems Ok.
> 
> Suggestions, should I try a 1.25v at 4.8gHz as daily clock? How much more power waste do I expect to see?


4.8/4.2 = 1.1428571428571428571428571428571
1.25/1.075 = 1.1627906976744186046511627906977
1.143*1.163 = 1.3289036544850498338870431893687

About 33% more power consumed and wasted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> You're killing me, bro =(
> 
> btw, what the heck is binnary search method? Care to elaborate?
> 
> Thanks


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_search_algorithm

You can search around, I've posted it before here or in Haswell thread. It can minimize the number of tests you need to run if you are starting up.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Stabilizing 43x ring has allowed me a stable 46x core at -35mv from stock configuration. Had to tweak tRAS tRRD tFAW in my secondaries, and tWRRD and tRDRD/DR/DD in the tertiaries.

Tertiaries are weird. Lowest value that boots = max stability for some of them, while others require just the right amount of loosening from lowest-can-boot.

Sufficient RAM stability does seem to decouple IOD from IOA, and it appears vSA is mostly good for compensating for incorrect IOD. For this vcore, vSA +.06 and IOD +.12 works as well as +.03 vSA and +.18 IOD.

IOA is useless. I have found no situation in which it contributes to stability and no stable configuration in which adjustments to it will allow for lower vcore.


----------



## acroback

4.2GHz @1.065V is new low for me.

This thing is still going strong.

Not sure I should push it more.

It killed the redis benchmark at this speed, almost 100k GET and SET ops per second in a VM. Wow, this is fantastic.


----------



## greasemonky89

current benchmark she is stable so far after a 24hr test checked out this morning. not bad 75c max for 212+


----------



## LostParticle

Your screenshot is extremely small. Not even opening the original in a new tab makes it larger.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Your screenshot is extremely small. Not even opening the original in a new tab makes it larger.


Yeah, that's got to be sent over again, properly re-sized.
I can't read it at all.


----------



## greasemonky89

there you go


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> there you go


Much better.
You've got a good clocking 4690K there, and the 970 is doing good as well!


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> there you go


really nice chip!


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> current benchmark she is stable so far after a 24hr test checked out this morning. not bad 75c max for 212+


Jesus wholy Christ! I can't even get x44 stable at 1.280V with mine...there you go, buddy!


----------



## juniordnz

guys, can we say a 4690K that does x45/1.200V a golden chip? What can be expected overclock-wise from a chip like that?

Just got the opportunity to buy a cheap, second hand, 4690K that the guy claims it can do x45/1.200, x45/1.1260, x47/1.288.

Would x48 be an achieveable reality? x49? x50?

I would have to sell my 4690K that does x45/1.335V after buying it, so OC is very important on this trade.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JackCY

Unless you are buying 7600K aka not released yet it is not worth it.
4.5G 1.2-1.25V is quite normal. It's the scaling after that that gets better or worse. Also stable by who's measurement and how with how much safe zone.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Unless you are buying 7600K aka not released yet it is not worth it.
> 4.5G 1.2-1.25V is quite normal. It's the scaling after that that gets better or worse. Also stable by who's measurement and how with how much safe zone.


I posted some of the scaling after x45/1.200. It's x46/1.260V and x47/1.288V. I believe those more experienced than me can tell by those clocks/voltages what kind of chip is that.

I'm assuming he tested it right and will ask for proof of those tests. It should be game-stable.


----------



## juniordnz

This is what he posted on his thread:




























Not enough, right? Guess I should ask for some 12h prime95 blend?


----------



## JackCY

The whole upgrade is pointless waste of money IMHO. From CPU type A to CPU type A that clocks what maybe maybe 200MHz more? Do you really want to spend money on getting +4% speed? If you want to upgrade at least get a 4790K or 5775C, not another 4690k. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> The whole upgrade is pointless waste of money IMHO. From CPU type A to CPU type A that clocks what maybe maybe 200MHz more? Do you really want to spend money on getting +4% speed? If you want to upgrade at least get a 4790K or 5775C, not another 4690k. Just my 2 cents.


I agree. Plus, unless you have results at the speed you are looking for, you're better off not taking a chance. You can't really extrapolate higher clock speeds from what you know because you never know where the chip is going to hit the wall. It may do 4.7 @ 1.288 and then need 1.38 for 4.8 and never do 4.9 at all. It's not linear.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> The whole upgrade is pointless waste of money IMHO. From CPU type A to CPU type A that clocks what maybe maybe 200MHz more? Do you really want to spend money on getting +4% speed? If you want to upgrade at least get a 4790K or 5775C, not another 4690k. Just my 2 cents.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I agree. Plus, unless you have results at the speed you are looking for, you're better off not taking a chance. You can't really extrapolate higher clock speeds from what you know because you never know where the chip is going to hit the wall. It may do 4.7 @ 1.288 and then need 1.38 for 4.8 and never do 4.9 at all. It's not linear.


Yeah, after thinking it through I have to agree with you. If it was a truly tested, proven, golden chip, something like x50/1.400V with backup tests that would be something to consider. But the guy has some easy, short duration, "stress" tests to prove it's stability, and also he told me that he needed 1.370V to get x48 "stable" (he used 3dmark...needless to say anything).

It's just not worth the hassle of having to find a buyer for my 4690K and payng more for something I'm not even sure it will achieve. Mine is a lazy dog? Yes, it is. But it is rock solid stable at x45/x42 core/uncore and even though I need some crazy voltages for that, it stays cool all day long (never seen it reach 70ºC with my daily usage, always at 66-68ºC).

Thank you guys very much for the input. Some times all we need is a good "are you crazy, dude?" to save some money.


----------



## juniordnz

Anyone got a clue why my bclk keeps spiking to 103.0 even though I've set it to 100.0 on the BIOS?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Anyone got a clue why my bclk keeps spiking to 103.0 even though I've set it to 100.0 on the BIOS?


Nothing to worry about, its a glitch mine does the same. As long as your average is 100 then its 100.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Anyone got a clue why my bclk keeps spiking to 103.0 even though I've set it to 100.0 on the BIOS?


[Always] Update to the latest beta of HWiNFO64.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> [Always] Update to the latest beta of HWiNFO64.


Why? The official releases work fine. Any new stuff isn't for Haswell...


----------



## juniordnz

I see no reason why a beta version of hwinfo64 would solve that. Haswell has been here for a while and it shows that bclk since the beginning. And there must have been like 20 updates since haswell first came.

What worries me is that those spikes are making me use a x46 voltage to keep x45 stable. If my computer won't even post with some multiplier I'm not surprised it would crash instantly with a 1-2 sec spike.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Why? The official releases work fine. Any new stuff isn't for Haswell...


An example:

Run your favorite stress test for 30 - 60 seconds and check out the value Power (POUT) with your current version of HWiNFO64 and then with the latest beta, v5.37-2985.

Personally, I always update all my programs (and drivers) to the latest available stable versions. Never faced any issue with anything. I trust HWiNFO64 so when it comes to it I'm always getting the latest beta. Just a suggestion.

@juniordnz, I'm having the same thing with my Bus Clock, and after asking the developer in the *[OFFICIAL] HWiNFO/32/64 Thread*, long time ago, he gave me the answer. I do not care about this matter so I do not remember his answer. If I recall correctly, it has to do with these settings:



Try them out, if you want, or search that thread.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> An example:
> 
> Run your favorite stress test for 30 - 60 seconds and check out the value Power (POUT) with your current version of HWiNFO64 and then with the latest beta, v5.37-2985.
> 
> Personally, I always update all my programs (and drivers) to the latest available stable versions. Never faced any issue with anything. I trust HWiNFO64 so when it comes to it I'm always getting the latest beta. Just a suggestion.
> 
> @juniordnz, I'm having the same thing with my Bus Clock, and after asking the developer in the *[OFFICIAL] HWiNFO/32/64 Thread*, long time ago, he gave me the answer. I do not care about this matter so I do not remember his answer. If I recall correctly, it has to do with these settings:
> 
> 
> 
> Try them out, if you want, or search that thread.


Just went to that thread and found your post and martin's answer. Seems pretty straightforward to me. But one thing I still don't get is that it's not only bclk that spikes, the core clock also spikes with it. I have my i5 set at 4500mhz, but when the bclk spikes, the clock goes up aswell. So that should be ignored also, both readings are incorrect? Maybe if I disable that "Bus Clock Based" option, idk...

Anyway, thanks a lot for your answer. That explains a lot!


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Just went to that thread and found your post and martin's answer. Seems pretty straightforward to me. But one thing I still don't get is that it's not only bclk that spikes, the core clock also spikes with it. I have my i5 set at 4500mhz, but when the bclk spikes, the clock goes up aswell. So that should be ignored also, both readings are incorrect? Maybe if I disable that "Bus Clock Based" option, idk...
> 
> Anyway, thanks a lot for your answer. That explains a lot!


You are welcome, and I understand you...

Have a look at my HWiNFO64, the latest beta I am using, screenshot taken a couple of minutes ago:



My overclock is: cores x 47, cache x44. (Also, you see a glitch of the latest beta, the Average of the on-demand clock modulation turns red, and then back to black, it will be fixed in the next build).

I have learned to not pay attention to it. If you'd like to clarify this matter further you should probably ask Martin.

PS: I could disable that setting, so that my Bus Clock would be read only once, when HWiNFO starts, but I prefer it to be monitored all the time (at the default intervals set by the program).


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> You are welcome, and I understand you...
> 
> Have a look at my HWiNFO64, the latest beta I am using, screenshot taken a couple of minutes ago:
> 
> 
> 
> My overclock is: cores x 47, cache x44. (Also, you see a glitch of the latest beta, the Average of the on-demand clock modulation turns red, and then back to black, it will be fixed in the next build).
> 
> I have learned to not pay attention to it. If you'd like to clarify this matter further you should probably ask Martin.
> 
> PS: I could disable that setting, so that my Bus Clock would be read only once, when HWiNFO starts, but I prefer it to be monitored all the time (at the default intervals set by the program).


Take a look at this guy's post on the other thread. He seems to have narrowed down the culprit for that bclk spike.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> So i have narrowed it down.
> 
> Saw that my CPU bus speed : DRAM speed ratio mode was set to auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed it to 100:100
> 
> I tried these following programs to check the BCLK after changing the "CPU bus speed : DRAM speed ratio"
> 
> CPU-Z,OCCT,Argus Monitor, HWiNFO64. HW Monitor, CoreTemp, Real Temp, Asus Suite.
> 
> CPU-Z:99.98
> 
> OCCT: 99.98
> 
> Argus: 99.98- but increased to 106 BCLK when opened Cpu-z (Typical software confliction i closed cpu-z and restarted Argus and it showed 100 for 30 min straight on load and idle)
> 
> HWiNFO64: 99.98
> 
> HW Monitor: 99.98
> 
> CoreTemp: 99.98
> 
> Real Temp: 99.98
> 
> Asus Suite: 99.98
> 
> Upped my BCLK to 100.1 And got 100.10~.12
> 
> Seems to have fixed the problem when your post gave me a clue to search for a auto clocking for the BCLK. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Clue
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bios Setting


I really don't get why if it is a glitch, the core clock also changes. If it were a mere bclk glitch, the pci clock wouldn't change, the core clock would read the correct value. I'm still confused, probably gonna ask martin about it...


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Take a look at this guy's post on the other thread. He seems to have narrowed down the culprit for that bclk spike.


Thank you, I have looked in my ASRock Z97 OC Formula BIOS but I cannot find anything like "CPU bus speed : DRAM speed ratio".

*In my BIOS* I have set the following:

BCLK Boot Frequency = 100 (I have set this just today, after our discussion, and I will check how it will go in the next few hours. Until today it was on Auto)
BCLK Eventual Frequency = 100
BCLK/PCIE Ratio = 1 (I have set this just today, after our discussion, and I will check how it will go in the next few hours. Until today it was on Auto)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I really don't get why if it is a glitch, the core clock also changes. If it were a mere bclk glitch, the pci clock wouldn't change, the core clock would read the correct value. I'm still confused, probably gonna ask martin about it...


Yeah, I think it would be better if you'd ask him because here we are off-topic


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> An example:
> 
> Run your favorite stress test for 30 - 60 seconds and check out the value Power (POUT) with your current version of HWiNFO64 and then with the latest beta, v5.37-2985.


I don't get your point. Whatever it is will be in a stable release, then what? Anyhow, you will have to explain it to me because my MB does not report POUT.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Thank you, I have looked in my ASRock Z97 OC Formula BIOS but I cannot find anything like "CPU bus speed : DRAM speed ratio".
> 
> *In my BIOS* I have set the following:
> 
> BCLK Boot Frequency = 100 (I have set this just today, after our discussion, and I will check how it will go in the next few hours. Until today it was on Auto)
> BCLK Eventual Frequency = 100
> BCLK/PCIE Ratio = 1 (I have set this just today, after our discussion, and I will check how it will go in the next few hours. Until today it was on Auto)
> Yeah, I think it would be better if you'd ask him because here we are off-topic


Yeah, I just searched through my whole BIOS and found nothing close to FSBRAM ratio. I also set BCLK/PCI to 1 and RAM to 100 too. Nothing helped and I still get those spikes up to 103.0 BCLK and 4630mhz on core.

It would be nice if we could get a reading of that BCLK and core clock on the exact moment the computer crashes.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I don't get your point. Whatever it is will be in a stable release, then what? Anyhow, you will have to explain it to me because my MB does not report POUT.


I just trust HWiNFO so I always get the latest beta, as I already said. Regarding Power (POUT) *start here*.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Yeah, I just searched through my whole BIOS and found nothing close to FSBRAM ratio. I also set BCLK/PCI to 1 and RAM to 100 too. Nothing helped and I still get those spikes up to 103.0 BCLK and 4630mhz on core.
> 
> It would be nice if we could get a reading of that BCLK and core clock on the exact moment the computer crashes.


I'm running it for just one hour, so far, however my BCLK and PCIe clocks are stable at 100.0 MHz and my core & cache clocks are fixed, as well. I have been watching a movie, I have not run any stress test, might do that later. What do you mean with "...and RAM to 100"? How is this setting exactly called?

*UPDATE:* Okay, so it seems that this issue has NOT been corrected on my system, either. For approx. three and a half hours now I've performed various everyday tasks on my computer, including playing a game a bit, as well as running 5 loops of the x264 v2.06. My Bus and PCIe clocks, as well as my core and uncore clocks were stable. Just now my Bus jumped to 102 MHz, my Core# clock(s) to 4.795 MHz, and my Uncore to 4.489 MHz. My oc, as I said, is x47 and x44, cache.

So... I am forgetting this "problem", I do not care about it anymore, as I used to. In any case, I am not facing ANY kind of instability or any other issue in my two OC - profiles.

Thank you.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> guys, can we say a 4690K that does x45/1.200V a golden chip?


This is my 2nd i5 4690K, bought last year new (prior to date in screenie).



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Even though VID in HWiNFO is ~1.040V in UEFI it was 1.010V, I found lower down VID set in UEFI resulted in a little higher in HWiNFO. I set OC profiles for chip from starting off with 1.000V in UEFI. Below list is CPU clock/+V to 1.000V/+V over last profile)

4.4 +0.010v
4.5 +0.045v +0.035v
4.6 +0.095v +0.050v
4.7 +0.140v +0.055v
4.8 +0.210v +0.070v
4.9 +0.255v +0.045v

The 4.9GHz CPU 4.4GHz cache was tested 48 loops (~8hrs) x264, 4hrs RB Stress mode, ~17hrs [email protected], all one after the other, there was an hour or so of gaming between RB & [email protected], so rig had been up ~32hrs continuous







. Here's the 



 to 5.198GHz 2nd Validation (1st in sig)







.

I've had my mobo since Q1 15, had 2 differing chips, plenty of differing UEFI versions. I also had the BCLK very occasionally increase and CPU clock as a result. For example the profiles above, were a lot of hours testing but only one or two test results had the anomaly, IIRC ~+1MHz (can check if you like). In that scenario as i) I got no crash ii) happened so rarely and only very small increase I regarded it as just an error or "one of those things".

Personally I wouldn't set HWiNFO to only view the BCLK at launch and not poll it later. A setting in ROM which can make BCLK fluctuate on my mobo is "Spread Spectrum", this is EMI related (google for info), if you have something similar in UEFI switch it off and you should get tighter BCLK as I did afterwards (ie +/- 1MHz from 100MHz rarely).


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I just trust HWiNFO so I always get the latest beta, as I already said. Regarding Power (POUT) *start here*.
> I'm running it for just one hour, so far, however my BCLK and PCIe clocks are stable at 100.0 MHz and my core & cache clocks are fixed, as well. I have been watching a movie, I have not run any stress test, might do that later. What do you mean with "...and RAM to 100"? How is this setting exactly called?
> 
> *UPDATE:* Okay, so it seems that this issue has NOT been corrected on my system, either. For approx. three and a half hours now I've performed various everyday tasks on my computer, including playing a game a bit, as well as running 5 loops of the x264 v2.06. My Bus and PCIe clocks, as well as my core and uncore clocks were stable. Just now my Bus jumped to 102 MHz, my Core# clock(s) to 4.795 MHz, and my Uncore to 4.489 MHz. My oc, as I said, is x47 and x44, cache.
> 
> So... I am forgetting this "problem", I do not care about it anymore, as I used to. In any case, I am not facing ANY kind of instability or any other issue in my two OC - profiles.
> 
> Thank you.


I'm not facing any instability either. What bothers is the tought that MAYBE I'm running a voltage much higher than necessary for x45 to support theses sudden spikes to 4630mhz. Idk anymore, frankly...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> This is my 2nd i5 4690K, bought last year new (prior to date in screenie).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though VID in HWiNFO is ~1.040V in UEFI it was 1.010V, I found lower down VID set in UEFI resulted in a little higher in HWiNFO. I set OC profiles for chip from starting off with 1.000V in UEFI. Below list is CPU clock/+V to 1.000V/+V over last profile)
> 
> 4.4 +0.010v
> 4.5 +0.045v +0.035v
> 4.6 +0.095v +0.050v
> 4.7 +0.140v +0.055v
> 4.8 +0.210v +0.070v
> 4.9 +0.255v +0.045v
> 
> The 4.9GHz CPU 4.4GHz cache was tested 48 loops (~8hrs) x264, 4hrs RB Stress mode, ~17hrs [email protected], all one after the other, there was an hour or so of gaming between RB & [email protected], so rig had been up ~32hrs continuous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here's the
> 
> 
> 
> to 5.198GHz 2nd Validation (1st in sig)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I've had my mobo since Q1 15, had 2 differing chips, plenty of differing UEFI versions. I also had the BCLK very occasionally increase and CPU clock as a result. For example the profiles above, were a lot of hours testing but only one or two test results had the anomaly, IIRC ~+1MHz (can check if you like). In that scenario as i) I got no crash ii) happened so rarely and only very small increase I regarded it as just an error or "one of those things".
> 
> Personally I wouldn't set HWiNFO to only view the BCLK at launch and not poll it later. A setting in ROM which can make BCLK fluctuate on my mobo is "Spread Spectrum", this is EMI related (google for info), if you have something similar in UEFI switch it off and you should get tighter BCLK as I did afterwards (ie +/- 1MHz from 100MHz rarely).


Geez, that's a beast of a chip! Congratz! Makes mine looks like a piece of garbage hahaha unfortunately, I've already set spread spectrum off and the problem persists


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I'm not facing any instability either. What bothers is the tought that MAYBE I'm running a voltage much higher than necessary for x45 to support theses sudden spikes to 4630mhz. Idk anymore, frankly...


The best thing I can think to suggest you, is to ask Martin in the official HWiNFO thread, after posting a screenshot using the latest beta of HWiNFO64. Keep the program at its default state, do not hide, rename or reorder any values. Make sure all the values that interest you, and all the labels, are fully and clearly visible. If your system is not fully described in your signature, post a complete report of all your components, as well.

Good Luck


----------



## juniordnz

Guys, I'm getting random freezes while gaming. The screen freezes and the sound goes to a annoying buzz. It stays like that forever if I let it, it doesn't restart nor gives a BSOD.

Any hints on where to start looking for the culprit?

Current settings are:
Core x45/1.360V
Uncore x42/1.250V
Input 1.920V
LLC 1
vSA 0.872V


----------



## gupsterg

If in your shoes test with lowered OC to see if it resolves freezes.

Vcore is high for CPU OC, IMO and from what others would use, so I probably wouldn't increase that.

Vring is also quite high, my 1st chip defaulted to 1.2V but I was able to bring it down to 1.15V ish IIRC, with 41 ratio. Current chip defaults to 1.1 and that's good for 44.


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Guys, I'm getting random freezes while gaming. The screen freezes and the sound goes to a annoying buzz. It stays like that forever if I let it, it doesn't restart nor gives a BSOD.
> 
> Any hints on where to start looking for the culprit?
> 
> Current settings are:
> Core x45/1.360V
> Uncore x42/1.250V
> Input 1.920V
> LLC 1
> vSA
> 
> Try raising your LLC to the middle or all the way up. Might be dropping to low then freezing. I run Mine on extreme maxxed


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Try raising your LLC to the middle or all the way up. Might be dropping to low then freezing. I run Mine on extreme maxxed


LLC 1 is already the maximum on ASRock boards


----------



## zipzop

I got a chipset driver update (10.1.1.9) through MSI Live Update about a week ago. Since then I've noticed multiplier is maxed out a lot more often( my OC is 4.4ghz, 4690k) when just browsing or doing simple tasks on the desktop. I use CoreTemp in the system tray and monitor the core temps, multiplier speed and CPU load%. Even though the load is usually less than 20% while browsing it still maxes out the multiplier causing a little bit higher temps than normal. Have speedstep enabled, 1.180v adaptive mode, c7 package


----------



## JackCY

I use Chipset_10.1.1.14_Public, sure the official from say ASRock is INF(v10.1.1.9). No changes noticed to previous versions.

junior: your CPU OCs poorly, if you get freezes like that something is definitely wrong and either system issue or OC issue.

Code:



Code:


Core x45/1.360V
Uncore x42/1.250V
Input 1.920V
LLC 1
vSA 0.872V

I'm running about:

Code:



Code:


Average 4690K on Z97x4
Core 4.5 1.230V
Ring 4.2 1.170V
Input 1.600V L3, used to have 1.550V but that crashed once in many months
SA +150mV ~ 1.0V (50% of automatic)
IOD +100mV ~ 1.1V (50% of automatic)
IOA +100mV ~ 1.1V (50% of automatic)
GPU 1.6 1.150V
RAM 2.4 1.600V

L1 overshoots, L2 about what I set, L3 a little below, L4-L5 below, I don't like the overshoots etc. high LLC can cause spikes, not an issue with low Vccin though but I find it better to just raise the Vccin instead of LLC. +0.3-0.4V Vccin is fine for DC, hell it can run as low as +0.2V even.


----------



## Twirlz

I've had my 4790K for a while now and when I first got it my Asus Maximus Hero decided to overvolt it significantly that even during gaming I was reaching 90C so I went and undervolted it.

Currently it's running at 1.220v vcore but was wondering if it's common to be able to go lower? If I reduce it to 1.210v I start to get crashing during games (though oddly a few hours of stress tests is fine). Going to 1.220v resolves the issue.

Should I be lowering anything else alongside vcore in order to undervolt the 4790K?

Thanks.


----------



## fat4l

Whats up guys ?
What is the quickest way you test your OC ?
I changed my mobo recently(Hero->Formula) so I decided to retest my OC. CPU freq, cache freq, VRIN volts.

Is running x264 still the "best" way ? (This thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_30)
Or maybe Prime95 27.9 1344 in-place ?
I'm getting some weird "instability errors" in Asus realbench 2.44 and I bet its related to software.


----------



## Lahatiel

There is no quick way to test the reliability of your overclocking.
Use Prime95 (but use for the 4790k version 26.6)
http://ocaholic.ch/modules/news/article.php?storyid=2803&lang=german
guide:
http://overclocking.guide/stability-testing-with-prime-95/
or the AIDA64 test are good choices.

Testing your settings take some time and is necessary. Sorry.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lahatiel*
> 
> There is no quick way to test the reliability of your overclocking.
> Use Prime95 (but use for the 4790k version 26.6)
> http://ocaholic.ch/modules/news/article.php?storyid=2803&lang=german
> guide:
> http://overclocking.guide/stability-testing-with-prime-95/
> or the AIDA64 test are good choices.
> 
> Testing your settings take some time and is necessary. Sorry.


Why 26.6 ? Der8auer uses 27.9 I believe.


----------



## Lahatiel

Because 27.9 uses AVX too hard too. The 26.6 is recommended by intel because it produces more realistic load.

Edit: Btw the guide I posted was written by der8auer.

"The latest Intel CPUs feature the AVX instruction. Prime 95 27.7 and newer versions supports the AVX instruction which results in a higher load and core temperature. This will result in a lower overclockability, but a higher stability. However, almost no program or game can handle the AVX instruction. If you're not using anything which features AVX, you can use Prime 95 26.6 without AVX so you might reach higher clocks."


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Whats up guys ?
> What is the quickest way you test your OC ?
> I changed my mobo recently(Hero->Formula) so I decided to retest my OC. CPU freq, cache freq, VRIN volts.
> 
> Is running x264 still the "best" way ? (This thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_30)
> Or maybe Prime95 27.9 1344 in-place ?
> I'm getting some weird "instability errors" in Asus realbench 2.44 and I bet its related to software.


Hi

Dunno about the quickest one but all I ever do is run 10 loops of the x264 Stability Test v2.06 and call it a day. I am not even adding the 0.02V, afterwards, as wisely advised in such situations. I've used three different i7-4790K CPUs since I've joined, in various OC profiles from 4700 MHz up to my current per-core of x50 x50 x 49 x 48, cache x44. Never had any issue after passing 10 loops. Take in serious consideration that your usage, what you do with your computer, is very-very important.


----------



## tolis626

I just play BF4 at this point to stress test. That thing is nuts. I've had an overclock pass 10 loops of x265 (Seems more stressful than x264 but finishes quicker) and 4 hours of RealBench, only to fail at BF4. The strangest thing is that a reboot usually led to stability, which I find very very strange, but I digress. Anyways, all I have to say is... DICE pls.


----------



## fat4l

Nice replies guys! +rep
Thanks

I will try prime 95 26.6. How long for should it run to "call it a day" ?
All I do is playing games. No rendering etc.

PCE!

edit:/
does anyone use OCCT ? CPU:OCCT Large data set ? Does it use AVX ?

How do you test cache ? Aida cache test?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Nice replies guys! +rep
> Thanks
> 
> I will try prime 95 26.6. How long for should it run to "call it a day" ?
> All I do is playing games. No rendering etc.
> 
> PCE!


Thank you









Personally, I cannot help you when it comes to Prime, last time I ever used it was with my AMD FX-8350. It depends on how much of a hard time it will give you, temps and such







, I'd say run it for an hour (?) and then play your favorite game(s).









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> I just play BF4 at this point to stress test. That thing is nuts. I've had an overclock pass 10 loops of x265 (Seems more stressful than x264 but finishes quicker) and 4 hours of RealBench, only to fail at BF4. The strangest thing is that a reboot usually led to stability, which I find very very strange, but I digress. Anyways, all I have to say is... DICE pls.


I would like to use the x265 as well, but it requires to set something up in Windows, in order for it to function, and I'm bored.
Hey man, what happened with your H110 ?


----------



## Lahatiel

Thanks too!









For a first impression 30min or up to one houre should be enough. To realy validate your settings I recommend the time you usually use your PC per day +30 or 60min.
If your PC is on 24/7 (and has some workload at night) I would test 24 hours. If you only play 2 hours a day 2 1/2 - 3 hours testing can be sufficient.

Edit:
Overclocking 4790k cache (uncore in general) isn't a game changer above 4GHz. In fact some overclockers noticed a performance loss.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1427411/haswell-uncore-same-or-lower-than-cpu-speed
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


----------



## JackCY

A combination of tests and knowing your CPU needs is the fastest way. Prime is kind of useless, use real world applications that are complex. Encoding is one of those and easy to batch run. You want to find the limit, know the age of your CPU and then raise the voltage needed accordingly. Or keep the voltage and drop multiplier by 1 when you find that limit.


----------



## fat4l

So here I am again









I decided to retest my 5100MHz + 4500MHz cache.
1.35V and 1.2V in bios. VRin = 1.95V and LLC=7.
My ram is running 4x4GB 2666MHz, 10-12-12-31 1T, 1.65V in bios.

I tested it for a while now and this looks very primissing.

I did hour of prime95 26.6 1344k(CORE!) and no issues.
I did cinebench 10x in a row. Same for XTU Bench.
I did 8 hours XTU stability test.
I will try aida64 for 8 hours, but I don't find aida to be stressful enough.

I also did 20 loops(~2.5 hours) of H264 v2.06 and no issues.

Max temps ~62C with 5100MHz and 1.35V.
What do you think, for gaming ?


----------



## LostParticle

Everything looks great, congratulations for your awesome CPU! One "objection" : next time use HWiNFO64


----------



## mouacyk

@fat4l Wow, what a chip! You obviously don't need to wait for Kaby Lake to hit 5GHz. BTW what SA and IO voltages are you running?


----------



## zipzop

edit: wrong thread


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> @fat4l Wow, what a chip! You obviously don't need to wait for Kaby Lake to hit 5GHz. BTW what SA and IO voltages are you running?


Thanks!
SA and IO voltages are all on 1.16v. I set it on auto and it looks fine. I will need to test ram and cache separately now as I tried aida64, just ram and cache stability test and pc restarted after 3 hours.
Now I need to ceck if cache needs more volts or ram is no stable(it should be as it's on "XMP", except T1).


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> So here I am again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to retest my 5100MHz + 4500MHz cache.
> 1.35V and 1.2V in bios. VRin = 1.95V and LLC=7.
> My ram is running 4x4GB 2666MHz, 10-12-12-31 1T, 1.65V in bios.
> 
> I tested it for a while now and this looks very primissing.
> 
> I did hour of prime95 26.6 1344k(CORE!) and no issues.
> I did cinebench 10x in a row. Same for XTU Bench.
> I did 8 hours XTU stability test.
> I will try aida64 for 8 hours, but I don't find aida to be stressful enough.
> 
> I also did 20 loops(~2.5 hours) of H264 v2.06 and no issues.
> 
> Max temps ~62C with 5100MHz and 1.35V.
> What do you think, for gaming ?


Great chip! Just bought a 4790K almost as good as yours (x51 at 1.36V) and I'm very excited to get my hands on it. Hopefully it will help me a bit with the bottleneck I get from a 4690K that can't handles more than 4.4ghz.

What do you use for cooling this little beast? I have a H100i V2 push/pull, hopefully it will sufice to keep it mid 70s. Anyway, we can alweys delid and go naked


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Great chip! Just bought a 4790K almost as good as yours (x51 at 1.36V) and I'm very excited to get my hands on it. Hopefully it will help me a bit with the bottleneck I get from a 4690K that can't handles more than 4.4ghz.
> 
> What do you use for cooling this little beast? I have a H100i V2 push/pull, hopefully it will sufice to keep it mid 70s. Anyway, we can alweys delid and go naked


Where did you get a chip like that ?







Its very hard to come around these highly binned chips.

It's already delided and naked







It's under custom WC and liquid metal paste(Thermal grizzly conductonaut).
When I bought it, it could do [email protected] but after the "burn-in" phase it needs now 1.35V. Not happy about it but still good


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Where did you get a chip like that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its very hard to come around these highly binned chips.
> 
> It's already delided and naked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's under custom WC and liquid metal paste(Thermal grizzly conductonaut).
> When I bought it, it could do [email protected] but after the "burn-in" phase it needs now 1.35V. Not happy about it but still good


Just found out a guy who works on a hardware store here in Brazil selling one like that. He bought it from Silicon Lottery for 600usd + 400usd import fees and now needs money so he's selling the little beast. Stock VID is 1.008V and he tested it up to x51 and 1.36V vcore. He used a H100i and claims he would get 70-75ºC on it at 1.36V.

Just paid 440usd in local currency (same amount stores charge for a new 4790K) on it and should be able to get 230usd for my lazy 4690K. So it's a good deal IMO. I only game on my rig and wanted something stronger to deal with the huge bottlenecks I get at 1080P/120hz. The i7 won't get rid of it completely, but I guess it will be a nice upgrade from the i5 at x44 and will help me keep this setup way longer and skip the upgrade on kaby lake.

The "burn-in" you mentioned is something that happens over time, right? Below 1.4V the degradation is fast like that?


----------



## gupsterg

@fat4l

Nice to see you got your CPU stable at the OC you had it on your Hero







.

@juniordnz

Sweet purchase







.

This bottle necking you speak of, what games you getting it in? just curious







.

I'm sorta of surprised i5 4690K @ 4.4GHz would do this. I had an Eizo FG2421 hooked up to Hawaii and Fiji later and ran [email protected] for over a year without any bottle necking at lower CPU clocks when testing.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @fat4l
> 
> Nice to see you got your CPU stable at the OC you had it on your Hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @juniordnz
> 
> Sweet purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This bottle necking you speak of, what games you getting it in? just curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm sorta of surprised i5 4690K @ 4.4GHz would do this. I had an Eizo FG2421 hooked up to Hawaii and Fiji later and ran [email protected] for over a year without any bottle necking at lower CPU clocks when testing.


Thank's, mate. I'm pretty excited about it!

I'm bottlenecking basically on anything that I try to get minimum 120fps. The fact that I run a 1080P screen does not help at all, that's why the next thing in my list of upgrades is a 1440P screen. It's not a deal breaker at all, I'm still very happy about my GTX1080 and I knew I would see this bottleneck at this resolution. It just breaks my heart to see the card almost always at 1390mhz capped at 120fps lol so much lost potential









Hopefully the 5ghz i7 will help a little with that.


----------



## gupsterg

I'm even more confused now mate







.

So you are trying to have min FPS of 120 in games?

So on 1080P this is issue? and you gonna go 1440P?

Test system in this review has i7-5960X with EVGA GTX 1080 FTW. Only game I saw out the ones they benched hit 120 FPS min @ 1080P was The Witcher 3. Only way the reviewer will get min 120 FPS @ 1080P in other games in review will be if they dropped some graphical settings.

I know Crysis 3 @ 1080P will not run with min FPS 120 on my rig (all highest settings except AA). Other games will depending upon what settings I use, it's not the CPU bottle necking in my case IMO, when I use higher graphical settings, it will be my GPU limiting me.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I'm even more confused now mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So you are trying to have min FPS of 120 in games?
> 
> So on 1080P this is issue? and you gonna go 1440P?
> 
> Test system in this review has i7-5960X with EVGA GTX 1080 FTW. Only game I saw out the ones they benched hit 120 FPS min @ 1080P was The Witcher 3. Only way the reviewer will get min 120 FPS @ 1080P in other games in review will be if they dropped some graphical settings.
> 
> I know Crysis 3 @ 1080P will not run with min FPS 120 on my rig (all highest settings except AA). Other games will depending upon what settings I use, it's not the CPU bottle necking in my case IMO, when I use higher graphical settings, it will be my GPU limiting me.


IE on Rainbow 6 Siege: it's a light game, so to get min 120fps I can set everything on ultra but MSAA (don't like the blur anyway, so meh...). That gives me a rock solid 120fps in most maps, it's hard too see it drop from 120 and when it does is 110-115. IMO that's a must when you play something at a "competitive" level, drops in FPS can ruin a game when you need it the most.

The only way for me to get rid of the bottleneck is activating MSAAx4. That puts me in a place where 95% of the time my GPU is the limitting factor. But then I'd get 90-95fps, and I want/need 120fps (screen setup at 120hz).

And that pattern is the same in most games where there's a lot o physics to proccess. Most opne world games, FPS games with massive scenario destruction, etc.

Switching to a 1440P/120hz screen, the GPU would be stressed more thus using all (or almost) it's performance, since graphics improvements are a toll on the GPU mostly, with the CPU taking the physics toll.

For people who don't care about minimum FPS, it's not a problem at all. It's not something that wrecks the game experience, but I'm all for "fluidity" in games. I'd trade eye candy for more steady FPS anytime.

Hope I was able to make myself clear. English is not my native language.


----------



## gupsterg

I get where your coming from regarding "fluidity"







. I'm not a competitive gamer but I'd say casual







, I understand what you're after







, hopefully this new CPU will get you there







.

Look forward to some of your OC results shares on new CPU







.


----------



## juniordnz

@gupsterg I definitely will









Could anyone link me to a working x264 (the stress test version, with a batch file)? The one I have here doesn't work (or is it me that can't get it to work?)...


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Just found out a guy who works on a hardware store here in Brazil selling one like that. He bought it from Silicon Lottery for 600usd + 400usd import fees and now needs money so he's selling the little beast. Stock VID is 1.008V and he tested it up to x51 and 1.36V vcore. He used a H100i and claims he would get 70-75ºC on it at 1.36V.
> 
> Just paid 440usd in local currency (same amount stores charge for a new 4790K) on it and should be able to get 230usd for my lazy 4690K. So it's a good deal IMO. I only game on my rig and wanted something stronger to deal with the huge bottlenecks I get at 1080P/120hz. The i7 won't get rid of it completely, but I guess it will be a nice upgrade from the i5 at x44 and will help me keep this setup way longer and skip the upgrade on kaby lake.
> 
> The "burn-in" you mentioned is something that happens over time, right? Below 1.4V the degradation is fast like that?


Nice







I bought mine from Silicon Lottery too..

Burn-in happens after about 2 weeks of using the chip. It's not degradation really ....

Thanks @gupsterg









Many games today need those extra cores...even HT cores. For example, in Crysis 3, there's many scenes where if you have 4+4 cores(i7) you get extra 20 fps. But then also there's scenes where you get nothing extra cuz theres just nothing extra to calculate. It all depends, but I would never personally buy an i5. i7 is not that much more expensive than i5.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> @gupsterg I definitely will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone link me to a working x264 (the stress test version, with a batch file)? The one I have here doesn't work (or is it me that can't get it to work?)...


here: https://mega.nz/#!ywAFDQQQ!hEQCeRXDKpHoeRYEaspux3ZA9Smx6tp8h0leb7ZHdJo

Run with 16 threads and normal affinity.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought mine from Silicon Lottery too..
> 
> Burn-in happens after about 2 weeks of using the chip. It's not degradation really ....
> 
> Thanks @gupsterg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many games today need those extra cores...even HT cores. For example, in Crysis 3, there's many scenes where if you have 4+4 cores(i7) you get extra 20 fps. But then also there's scenes where you get nothing extra cuz theres just nothing extra to calculate. It all depends, but I would never personally buy an i5. i7 is not that much more expensive than i5.


Even when games can't use the HT cores, I'll have 600mhz more and more cache than my previous i5. It's a win/win situation, really. If I'm luck I'll get it by friday, then it's FUN TIME!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> here: https://mega.nz/#!ywAFDQQQ!hEQCeRXDKpHoeRYEaspux3ZA9Smx6tp8h0leb7ZHdJo
> 
> Run with 16 threads and normal affinity.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Even when games can't use the HT cores, I'll have 600mhz more and more cache than my previous i5. It's a win/win situation, really. If I'm luck I'll get it by friday, then it's FUN TIME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I'm looking forward to see your results with similar chip. I think they were all binned at 1h realbench 5.0G @1.325V or less


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I'm looking forward to see your results with similar chip. I think they were all binned at 1h realbench 5.0G @1.325V or less


I guess so. The guy who sold it to me said it's stable at x50/1.300-1325V. I guess we have the exact same product from silicon lottery lol

I just hope my mobo can handle it well. I believe so, it's a 12 power phase design.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I guess so. The guy who sold it to me said it's stable at x50/1.300-1325V. I guess we have the exact same product from silicon lottery lol
> 
> I just hope my mobo can handle it well. I believe so, it's a 12 power phase design.


Your mobo is actually 6+1 doubled. Meaning the voltage quality (fluctuation) is as good as a true 6-phase, but being doubled, the mosfets will run cooler. They're not all built the same, but your board isn't the very best for the kind of clocks you're hoping for. It's not fully digital (cleaner power) and it's not 8 true phases (more granularity?). There are a handful of Z87 and Z97 boards that are, but they were typically $200+.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Your mobo is actually 6+1 doubled. Meaning the voltage quality (fluctuation) is as good as a true 6-phase, but being doubled, the mosfets will run cooler. They're not all built the same, but your board isn't the very best for the kind of clocks you're hoping for. It's not fully digital (cleaner power) and it's not 8 true phases (more granularity?). There are a handful of Z87 and Z97 boards that are, but they were typically $200+.


Didn't know about all that, thanks! So, if my board is a bit worse than a 200usd one, that means I'll need to add some extra voltage to compensate for the fluctuations, right? I don't think that will be a major game changer, since some extra 10-20mv won't kill me (nor the chip). Correct me if I'm wrong please...


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Didn't know about all that, thanks! So, if my board is a bit worse than a 200usd one, that means I'll need to add some extra voltage to compensate for the fluctuations, right? I don't think that will be a major game changer, since some extra 10-20mv won't kill me (nor the chip). Correct me if I'm wrong please...


I think you will be just fine







Wait for the cpu and dont worry...there's no need


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Didn't know about all that, thanks! So, if my board is a bit worse than a 200usd one, that means I'll need to add some extra voltage to compensate for the fluctuations, right? I don't think that will be a major game changer, since some extra 10-20mv won't kill me (nor the chip). Correct me if I'm wrong please...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I think you will be just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for the cpu and dont worry...there's no need


+1, my Ranger is true 4 phases doubled to 8. I have done hundreds of hours of [email protected] and stress tests since owning it mar 15 and no issue. Gaming must be way loads hours







. I set my 4.9/4.4 OC nov/dec 15 and no stability issues







.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> +1, my Ranger is true 4 phases doubled to 8. I have done hundreds of hours of [email protected] and stress tests since owning it mar 15 and no issue. Gaming must be way loads hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I set my 4.9/4.4 OC nov/dec 15 and no stability issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think I'm pushing my cache back to 4.4G too.
4.5G was not stable after about 3 hours of aida64 cache test.

Btw whats the max recommended volts for cache for 24/7 ?


----------



## gupsterg

Real answer don't know







.

I saw der8auer (pro overclocker/cpu [email protected]) states 1.15V max for 24/7 use in this guide, this was one of the first guide I read when getting my chip.

My 1st i5 4690K at bios defaults showed 1.20V, which goes against what is in that table. As I had no experience of other Haswell/DC chips at the time and unaware vring is detected and set based on chip, it may depend on UEFI/mobo implementation as well, for example on Ranger I saw this when cache ratio upped and vring left auto. I went about lowering it, I was able to bring vring down to 1.15V for 41 ratio.

My 2nd i5 4690K at bios defaults showed 1.10V, I was able to use cache ratio of 44 with that. I have tried 45 with higher vring but IIRC it wasn't stable over lengthy testing (ie 8hrs+). Due to liking the 2nd chip and knowing cache OC gains little "real world" performance I wasn't prepared to spend much time on it. Personally I didn't wish to go over 1.20V for vring. I do wonder if there are chips that default to higher vring than 1.20V though, I can't recall reading a post stating it though.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I think I'm pushing my cache back to 4.4G too.
> 4.5G was not stable after about 3 hours of aida64 cache test.
> 
> Btw whats the max recommended volts for cache for 24/7 ?


1.25v


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Real answer don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I saw der8auer (pro overclocker/cpu [email protected]) states 1.15V max for 24/7 use in this guide, this was one of the first guide I read when getting my chip.
> 
> My 1st i5 4690K at bios defaults showed 1.20V, which goes against what is in that table. As I had no experience of other Haswell/DC chips at the time and unaware vring is detected and set based on chip, it may depend on UEFI/mobo implementation as well, for example on Ranger I saw this when cache ratio upped and vring left auto. I went about lowering it, I was able to bring vring down to 1.15V for 41 ratio.
> 
> My 2nd i5 4690K at bios defaults showed 1.10V, I was able to use cache ratio of 44 with that. I have tried 45 with higher vring but IIRC it wasn't stable over lengthy testing (ie 8hrs+). Due to liking the 2nd chip and knowing cache OC gains little "real world" performance I wasn't prepared to spend much time on it. Personally I didn't wish to go over 1.20V for vring. I do wonder if there are chips that default to higher vring than 1.20V though, I can't recall reading a post stating it though.


Its been a while since i've played with my i7 4790k but I remember at a certain setttings it would default to 1.4v lol.
It was with both uncore clock and vring voltage on auto I believe or something like that. Now im running vring 1.17v for 4.4ghz for months now


----------



## gupsterg

1.4V







, yeah it seems leaving some voltages on "auto" is not "optimal"







.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> 1.25v


Cheerz. That's what I was thinking about.
Anyway, I'm happy with 4.4G cache and <1.19V


----------



## juniordnz

Just bought a small vice to delid my 4790K when it arrives. Hopefully my H100i will be able to keep it at least mid 70s after delid+CLU









Just deciding if I'll go bare die or not. I'd hate to ruin a 5ghz chip by crushing it with the block. Maybe put some springs between the block and the mobo to soften the pressure as I tight the screws...Any thoughts?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Just bought a small vice to delid my 4790K when it arrives. Hopefully my H100i will be able to keep it at least mid 70s after delid+CLU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just deciding if I'll go bare die or not. I'd hate to ruin a 5ghz chip by crushing it with the block. Maybe put some springs between the block and the mobo to soften the pressure as I tight the screws...Any thoughts?


Yea depends on how big the h100i waterblock is. On my ek waterblock, the block contacts the cpu socket more so then the actual die so its not putting as much pressure as you think on bare die, in fact it might its barely enough pressure. I tested this with pressure paper.

The really dark pink marks are from the cpu socket. You can see how little it is compared to the actual die.

Its on a 4690k but same cpu.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Just bought a small vice to delid my 4790K when it arrives. Hopefully my H100i will be able to keep it at least mid 70s after delid+CLU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just deciding if I'll go bare die or not. I'd hate to ruin a 5ghz chip by crushing it with the block. Maybe put some springs between the block and the mobo to soften the pressure as I tight the screws...Any thoughts?


As I said, theres no real big difference, maybe up to 3C.
Just use CLU on the core and on the IHS, on both sides and also on the H100i.

What I used is https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-precisemount-add-on-naked-ivy


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea depends on how big the h100i waterblock is. On my ek waterblock, the block contacts the cpu socket more so then the actual die so its not putting as much pressure as you think on bare die, in fact it might its barely enough pressure. I tested this with pressure paper.
> 
> The really dark pink marks are from the cpu socket. You can see how little it is compared to the actual die.
> 
> Its on a 4690k but same cpu.


That's really nice to hear, mate! If that's the case for my Asrock board aswel, the own bracket would protect the die. Also, did you have to remove the original bracket that holds the CPU in place at the socket in order to make the block reach the die or did it get in contact without removing the bracket?

To make it clearer:


Spoiler: WITH bracket









Spoiler: WITHOUT bracket







Thanks a lot, mate!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> As I said, theres no real big difference, maybe up to 3C.
> Just use CLU on the core and on the IHS, on both sides and also on the H100i.
> 
> What I used is https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-supremacy-precisemount-add-on-naked-ivy


I'll definetly consider that too. The guy haven't even mailed it yet, so I have a few days to ponder everything out. Thanks for all the help so far, greatly appreciate it!


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> That's really nice to hear, mate! If that's the case for my Asrock board aswel, the own bracket would protect the die. Also, did you have to remove the original bracket that holds the CPU in place at the socket in order to make the block reach the die or did it get in contact without removing the bracket?
> 
> To make it clearer:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WITH bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: WITHOUT bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot, mate!
> I'll definetly consider that too. The guy haven't even mailed it yet, so I have a few days to ponder everything out. Thanks for all the help so far, greatly appreciate it!


Def needs to be used without the bracket. And as far as the ekwb ivy screws. You can use em, but you don't need em. Its a lot easier to fab something or buy it from the hardware store. Again, this depends on the size of the h100 waterblock, if it doesnt touch all 4 corners of the cpu socket i wouldnt even do it.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Def needs to be used without the bracket. And as far as the ekwb ivy screws. You can use em, but you don't need em. Its a lot easier to fab something or buy it from the hardware store. Again, this depends on the size of the h100 waterblock, if it doesnt touch all 4 corners of the cpu socket i wouldnt even do it.


I'm afraid it's a no go for me then...H100i block is round, so I'm guessing it won't reach the 4 corners.



Will have to see for myself when I do the installation, if it touches the corners I'll do it. If not, I'll replace the IHS and use CLU on both sides.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I'm afraid it's a no go for me then...H100i block is round, so I'm guessing it won't reach the 4 corners.
> 
> 
> 
> Will have to see for myself when I do the installation, if it touches the corners I'll do it. If not, I'll replace the IHS and use CLU on both sides.


Pointless to use CLU between the IHS and waterblock, honestly. You might see no differences at all. How do i know? Because i tested at least a dozen TIMs and CLU on bare die leaving the IHS out as a variable. Know what i found out? The top 3 TIMs and CLU all had IDENTICAL temps, and i mean identical and i tested it over a couple months. I got 47°C on TIM and CLU oced at 1.2v on my 4690k.

The biggest difference is pump out, CLU kept the temps while TIMs changed temps within a day on some TIMs up to a week for others. But on the IHS TIM doesnt change temps. I lost a good amount going bare die though, went from 52°C to 47°C and even slightly cooler now with lower temps. Even my gpu thats using gelid extreme barely reaches 40°C in an ambient of 20-21°C under full stress gaming.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Pointless to use CLU between the IHS and waterblock, honestly. You might see no differences at all. How do i know? Because i tested at least a dozen TIMs and CLU on bare die leaving the IHS out as a variable. Know what i found out? The top 3 TIMs and CLU all had IDENTICAL temps, and i mean identical and i tested it over a couple months. I got 47°C on TIM and CLU oced at 1.2v on my 4690k.
> 
> The biggest difference is pump out, CLU kept the temps while TIMs changed temps within a day on some TIMs up to a week for others. But on the IHS TIM doesnt change temps. I lost a good amount going bare die though, went from 52°C to 47°C and even slightly cooler now with lower temps. Even my gpu thats using gelid extreme barely reaches 40°C in an ambient of 20-21°C under full stress gaming.


That's a nice report to hear, thanks a lot! I have both CLU and Kryonaut sitting around. So, in your experience, liquid metal makes a big difference between die and ihs, but not between ihs and waterblock? Or did I interpreted you worng and you found out no difference at all be it die-ihs or ihs-die? I must confess, having liquid metal around such expensive hardware freaks me out a bit...


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> That's a nice report to hear, thanks a lot! I have both CLU and Kryonaut sitting around. So, in your experience, liquid metal makes a big difference between die and ihs, but not between ihs and waterblock? Or did I interpreted you worng and you found out no difference at all be it die-ihs or ihs-die? I must confess, having liquid metal around such expensive hardware freaks me out a bit...


I too also decided on CLU between die and IHS after finding that regular TIM would pump out after a day or two causing temperatures to increase gradually. Just put nail polish or electrical tape over the exposed capacitors. I used a small strip of electrical tape.

As far as bare die cooling goes, it's not quite worth the risk especially on a binned chip. The reason is because the die surface on the 4790K is so tiny that the temperature decrease achieved is marginal (5C) as reported by someone above, and that amount is often the difference between cores under a good mount. Bare die would definitely be more effective on a larger chip, such as GPUs which often stays <40C on extreme loads in good custom loops. In the case of the 4790K, the CLU between the die and IHS will actually help conduct the heat away more efficiently from the die and create a larger surface contact on the IHS to the water block. The IHS effectively becomes a heat reservoir, which is its intended purpose.

People have tried insaner things like direct water-to-die and it proved ineffective. You can imagine why.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> That's a nice report to hear, thanks a lot! I have both CLU and Kryonaut sitting around. So, in your experience, liquid metal makes a big difference between die and ihs, but not between ihs and waterblock? Or did I interpreted you worng and you found out no difference at all be it die-ihs or ihs-die? I must confess, having liquid metal around such expensive hardware freaks me out a bit...


Makes no difference, only main problem is the TIM does not last whatsoever on the die. It will change temps in a matter of days. Should always be CLU on the die then wtv TIM you prefer ON the IHS. Its just pointless having CLU between the IHS and heatsink/watercooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I too also decided on CLU between die and IHS after finding that regular TIM would pump out after a day or two causing temperatures to increase gradually. Just put nail polish or electrical tape over the exposed capacitors. I used a small strip of electrical tape.
> 
> As far as bare die cooling goes, it's not quite worth the risk especially on a binned chip. The reason is because the die surface on the 4790K is so tiny that the temperature decrease achieved is marginal (5C) as reported by someone above, and that amount is often the difference between cores under a good mount. Bare die would definitely be more effective on a larger chip, such as GPUs which often stays <40C on extreme loads in good custom loops. In the case of the 4790K, the CLU between the die and IHS will actually help conduct the heat away more efficiently from the die and create a larger surface contact on the IHS to the water block. The IHS effectively becomes a heat reservoir, which is its intended purpose.
> 
> People have tried insaner things like direct water-to-die and it proved ineffective. You can imagine why.


Not entirely true, i did see a 5°C difference, but i also noticed way cooler temps on average not just peak temps. The other thing, the temps will drop instantly after a high load. Ill go from 47°C to 30°C in a split second. And btw that 5°C difference was for package temps lol, one of my cores runs at 42°C.

Also don't forget my testing was only done at 1.2v (its my 24/7 OC so i saw no point in testing higher voltages), im sure with higher voltages at bare die it will work even better.

People tend to forget that you dont want any TIM at all, theoretically you want it to be bare copper against bare copper with nothing in between. CLU has a thermal conductivity of 36w/mK or wtv it is, copper is 300+, thats right 300. If you had bare copper perfectly mated to bare copper with no TIM it would be WAY better at thermal transfer. The reason to go bare die is because you have one less layer of TIM and CLU to go thru. Not so much the IHS itself, which is 2.5mm thick copper btw, but because you need an extra layer of TIM/CLU which is very inefficient.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I too also decided on CLU between die and IHS after finding that regular TIM would pump out after a day or two causing temperatures to increase gradually. Just put nail polish or electrical tape over the exposed capacitors. I used a small strip of electrical tape.
> 
> As far as bare die cooling goes, it's not quite worth the risk especially on a binned chip. The reason is because the die surface on the 4790K is so tiny that the temperature decrease achieved is marginal (5C) as reported by someone above, and that amount is often the difference between cores under a good mount. Bare die would definitely be more effective on a larger chip, such as GPUs which often stays <40C on extreme loads in good custom loops. In the case of the 4790K, the CLU between the die and IHS will actually help conduct the heat away more efficiently from the die and create a larger surface contact on the IHS to the water block. The IHS effectively becomes a heat reservoir, which is its intended purpose.
> 
> People have tried insaner things like direct water-to-die and it proved ineffective. You can imagine why.


Yeah, what you said makes perfect sense. God, how I love when people convince me out of doing something that would take a lot of work/risk







OCN









So, between die-ihs CLU seems the best option. What I'm curious about is the part where bluej511 says that top TIMs had exactly the same cooling performance as CLU between ihs-block. The pump out of the TIM would be something to consider also between ihs-block?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Yeah, what you said makes perfect sense. God, how I love when people convince me out of doing something that would take a lot of work/risk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, between die-ihs CLU seems the best option. What I'm curious about is the part where bluej511 says that top TIMs had exactly the same cooling performance as CLU between ihs-block. The pump out of the TIM would be something to consider also between ihs-block?


I meant on bare die they had the same temps, meaning between die and ihs temps would be the same as well. Pump out isn't really existent on the IHS its way more prevalent on the die im guessing because of the concentrated heat.


----------



## mouacyk

I think the small contact surface also exacerbates the pump out, because there is less "hold" on the TIM to keep it in place once it expands from the concentrated heat.

I would play it safe at first, and try to figure out the capabilities of the chip before taking the highly risky last 1%.


----------



## juniordnz

I agree. The chip is supposed to do x50 at 1.325V and x51 at 1.36V. I'll just see how temps goes with the chip delided + CLU between DIE-IHS and if it's something dangerous I might consider running bare die. Just gotta wait for the chip to arrive and put it to test , I hope my mobo can run it smoothly within or at least close to those numbers. Also, I'd like to use the rest of Intel warranty aswel. It seems dumb to void it for something that I don't even know if it's necessary yet...

Thanks for everyone who helped, I greatly appreciate it.

Oh, and I'll definitely try CLU x Kryonaut between IHS-BLOCK to see for myself.


----------



## jdorje

Those who run naked swear by it. I don't think it's particularly dangerous but you have to do your research on how to keep it safe. Great info+people over at the delidded thread which is a better place for naked questions.


----------



## fat4l

I woudl go CLU + CLU not CLU + Kryonaut.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I woudl go CLU + CLU not CLU + Kryonaut.


Against better judgement, CLU+CLU is what I went with too in my FT03 build since December 2015. I just brushed a very thin layer on the IHS and my water block, in order to minimize any chance of a run-off. My temperatures remain great (no increases) for 10 months now. At least, I think <75C running the AIDA64 Mandel bench at 4.7GHz and 1.31v is good.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I woudl go CLU + CLU not CLU + Kryonaut.


I'll probably do that. Bought the kryonaut mainly for the GPU repaste with the stock cooler.

Things keep getting better, guy called me today to inform me about the shipping and told me he already took the chip to "tech guru" we have here in brazil (professional overclocker, works with GALAX, whatever) and he did a delid and put CLP between the die and IHS. So I won't even have to delid it anymore...

Also, he told me the stock VID is 1.008 and it was listed on Silicon Lottery as 5.0/1.25V, something that he could do with an Asus Z97 Deluxe.

What's yours stock VID, @fat4l? Did Silicon Lottery ever listed a chip that good? Is it even possible?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I'll probably do that. Bought the kryonaut mainly for the GPU repaste with the stock cooler.
> 
> Things keep getting better, guy called me today to inform me about the shipping and told me he already took the chip to "tech guru" we have here in brazil (professional overclocker, works with GALAX, whatever) and he did a delid and put CLP between the die and IHS. So I won't even have to delid it anymore...
> 
> Also, he told me the stock VID is 1.008 and it was listed on Silicon Lottery as 5.0/1.25V, something that he could do with an Asus Z97 Deluxe.
> 
> What's yours stock VID, @fat4l? Did Silicon Lottery ever listed a chip that good? Is it even possible?


You must have missed all the hubbub:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1534875/guru3d-siliconlottery-com-5ghz-4790k-reviewed

At the end of all the chaos, Guru3D was able to fine tune their stable 5GHz on 1.25v. It melted a lot of hearts on OCN, to say the least.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I'll probably do that. Bought the kryonaut mainly for the GPU repaste with the stock cooler.
> 
> Things keep getting better, guy called me today to inform me about the shipping and told me he already took the chip to "tech guru" we have here in brazil (professional overclocker, works with GALAX, whatever) and he did a delid and put CLP between the die and IHS. So I won't even have to delid it anymore...
> 
> Also, he told me the stock VID is 1.008 and it was listed on Silicon Lottery as 5.0/1.25V, something that he could do with an Asus Z97 Deluxe.
> 
> What's yours stock VID, @fat4l? Did Silicon Lottery ever listed a chip that good? Is it even possible?


yes but the binning before was a different "thing".

At start SL were using XTU stress test and as we all know, XTU stress test is easy to pass.
At start SL had voltage options for each cpu version. However it was time consuming and also ppl complained about weak stress program and suggested SL to use some other program.
Therefore he moved to " asus rog real bench" and removed the voltage options.
Also, at start the prices of cpus were much lower, due to 1. he needed promo so his name could spread 2. xtu 1h was much easier to pass = higher amount of "5G" chips.
(Bear in mind that the binning proccess was NOT the same so the binning results SL guy was achieving with "real bench" were different. Not many chips could pass 5G test under realbench so he had to increase the price and also cuz so he can make some profit ofc







)

So your cpu is 5G @1.25v(I guess) for XTU benchmark(idk what version from Jan, 2015).
For realbench, you would have to do testing by yourself. Set multiplier to 50x, voltage to 1.325V and vrin to 1.92V and see if it passes 1 hour asus realbench stress test.
(That's how 5G chips were tested under Real Bench).

If so, then its from the same cathegory as my chip









Like I said, after about 2 weeks I needed about 0.02V more to be able to pass the tests. "Burn-in" process u know ..








Test your cpu and report back. I'm very curious









Regarding my default volts, idk. I know its low but not sure what exactly.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I'll probably do that. Bought the kryonaut mainly for the GPU repaste with the stock cooler.
> 
> Things keep getting better, guy called me today to inform me about the shipping and told me he already took the chip to "tech guru" we have here in brazil (professional overclocker, works with GALAX, whatever) and he did a delid and put CLP between the die and IHS. So I won't even have to delid it anymore...
> 
> Also, he told me the stock VID is 1.008 and it was listed on Silicon Lottery as 5.0/1.25V, something that he could do with an Asus Z97 Deluxe.
> 
> What's yours stock VID, @fat4l? Did Silicon Lottery ever listed a chip that good? Is it even possible?


Let me know the last 4 digits of the processor serial number and the batch number and I can let you know if we sold it and what we sold it as. We never used a Z97 deluxe motherboard.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> You must have missed all the hubbub:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1534875/guru3d-siliconlottery-com-5ghz-4790k-reviewed
> 
> At the end of all the chaos, Guru3D was able to fine tune their stable 5GHz on 1.25v. It melted a lot of hearts on OCN, to say the least.


Didn't know about that thread, will take a look there...thanks! 5ghz with 1.300 or less would be a dream...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> yes but the binning before was a different "thing".
> 
> At start SL were using XTU stress test and as we all know, XTU stress test is easy to pass.
> At start SL had voltage options for each cpu version. However it was time consuming and also ppl complained about weak stress program and suggested SL to use some other program.
> Therefore he moved to " asus rog real bench" and removed the voltage options.
> Also, at start the prices of cpus were much lower, due to 1. he needed promo so his name could spread 2. xtu 1h was much easier to pass = higher amount of "5G" chips.
> (Bear in mind that the binning proccess was NOT the same so the binning results SL guy was achieving with "real bench" were different. Not many chips could pass 5G test under realbench so he had to increase the price and also cuz so he can make some profit ofc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> So your cpu is 5G @1.25v(I guess) for XTU benchmark(idk what version from Jan, 2015).
> For realbench, you would have to do testing by yourself. Set multiplier to 50x, voltage to 1.325V and vrin to 1.92V and see if it passes 1 hour asus realbench stress test.
> (That's how 5G chips were tested under Real Bench).
> 
> If so, then its from the same cathegory as my chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, after about 2 weeks I needed about 0.02V more to be able to pass the tests. "Burn-in" process u know ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test your cpu and report back. I'm very curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding my default volts, idk. I know its low but not sure what exactly.


I'll report back for sure! As it is already delidded, It'll be just the time to replace my 4690K and we're set to go.

It's coming from Rio, I'm from Sao Paulo. Should be here monday, tuesday tops...ohhhhhh the anxiety








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Let me know the last 4 digits of the processor serial number and the batch number and I can let you know if we sold it and what we sold it as. We never used a Z97 deluxe motherboard.


Haven't got it yet, so S/N is unknown for now. I have the batch number ( Vietnam X438B003 ) and the price the guy told me he paid on SL (599usd).

Btw, the Z97 Deluxe is the mobo the guy I bought from first used when he got the processor, not that he claimed you used it...

Can I mention you when I get the chip so you could give some more info about it? It would be greatly appreciated...always wanted to buy from SL, but import fees here are crazy and I would pay another one only on taxes.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Didn't know about that thread, will take a look there...thanks! 5ghz with 1.300 or less would be a dream...
> I'll report back for sure! As it is already delidded, It'll be just the time to replace my 4690K and we're set to go.
> 
> It's coming from Rio, I'm from Sao Paulo. Should be here monday, tuesday tops...ohhhhhh the anxiety
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't got it yet, so S/N is unknown for now. I have the batch number ( Vietnam X438B003 ) and the price the guy told me he paid on SL (599usd).
> 
> Btw, the Z97 Deluxe is the mobo the guy I bought from first used when he got the processor, not that he claimed you used it...
> 
> Can I mention you when I get the chip so you could give some more info about it? It would be greatly appreciated...always wanted to buy from SL, but import fees here are crazy and I would pay another one only on taxes.


Unfortunately I can tell you we never sold a 4790K with that batch number, so the processor isn't from us. You can ask us anything you'd like at any time though. I try to answer all of the emails/PMs I get, even if you're not a customer.









The best 4790Ks we saw did 5GHz around 1.275V under the Realbench stress test.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Unfortunately I can tell you we never sold a 4790K with that batch number, so the processor isn't from us. You can ask us anything you'd like at any time though. I try to answer all of the emails/PMs I get, even if you're not a customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best 4790Ks we saw did 5GHz around 1.275V under the Realbench stress test.


Good to see you around!
What was the best 6700K, 4.9G 1H realbench ? Has any got close to 5G?

Any eta/info about Kaby Lake, particularly 7700K ? Any pre-info about OCing and performance vs 6700K ?








I guess you are gonna bin these right ?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Good to see you around!
> What was the best 6700K, 4.9G 1H realbench ? Has any got close to 5G?
> 
> Any eta/info about Kaby Lake, particularly 7700K ? Any pre-info about OCing and performance vs 6700K ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you are gonna bin these right ?


I don't know much about Kaby Lake S besides the recent leaked information, so far it doesn't look too different from Skylake. Expecting January release. Of course we're going to bin them.









You'll have to ask me that 6700K question again after Kaby Lake launch.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Unfortunately I can tell you we never sold a 4790K with that batch number, so the processor isn't from us. You can ask us anything you'd like at any time though. I try to answer all of the emails/PMs I get, even if you're not a customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best 4790Ks we saw did 5GHz around 1.275V under the Realbench stress test.


Now that's odd...always a bad sign when things start with a lie...

The processor photo (I believe I read the batch right): https://http2.mlstatic.com/intel-core-processador-D_NQ_NP_375905-MLB25106534449_102016-F.webp


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Now that's odd...always a bad sign when things start with a lie...
> 
> The processor photo (I believe I read the batch right): https://http2.mlstatic.com/intel-core-processador-D_NQ_NP_375905-MLB25106534449_102016-F.webp


The X438XXXX's were good batches though, so it might still be fairly good. It's just not one of ours.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Now that's odd...always a bad sign when things start with a lie...
> 
> The processor photo (I believe I read the batch right): https://http2.mlstatic.com/intel-core-processador-D_NQ_NP_375905-MLB25106534449_102016-F.webp


Oh yeah, those Vietnam chips starting with the X are the ones. I've seen some of them running 5GHz on pretty low volts around 1.25v elsewhere on other forums.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> The X438XXXX's were good batches though, so it might still be fairly good. It's just not one of ours.


Mine bought from you is X438B148


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> The X438XXXX's were good batches though, so it might still be fairly good. It's just not one of ours.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Oh yeah, those Vietnam chips starting with the X are the ones. I've seen some of them running 5GHz on pretty low volts around 1.25v elsewhere on other forums.


I'm frustrated...guess I'll have to wait and hope for the best then. I just don't like being lied to.

Anyway, what's considered a safe 24/7 (everyday setting, not that it's under load 24h/day) voltage as long as temps are in check, I mean, degradation wise? Read somewhere degradation starts after 1.4V, so anything below that is safe as long as you can keep it cool. Is that true?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I'm frustrated...guess I'll have to wait and hope for the best then. I just don't like being lied to.
> 
> Anyway, what's considered a safe 24/7 (everyday setting, not that it's under load 24h/day) voltage as long as temps are in check, I mean, degradation wise? Read somewhere degradation starts after 1.4V, so anything below that is safe as long as you can keep it cool. Is that true?


Why you just dont ask the guy about where he bought the chip from ?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Why you just dont ask the guy about where he bought the chip from ?


He swears by it that it came from SL. Asked him if he had any email from SL and he said he don't keep emails that long (almost 2yrs) but will try to find the credit card billing. Shady, I know. And if SL rep himself says they never sold that batch, than there's nothing else to be said. It's just not from there. Where it came from doesn't matter, a golden chip is a golden chip. But that kind of thing makes me wonder what else is wrong in all this, you know?

He does have two entries on HWBOT at x50/1.35V and a screen shot of 1h realbench at x50/1.36V though.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> He swears by it that it came from SL. Asked him if he had any email from SL and he said he don't keep emails that long (almost 2yrs) but will try to find the credit card billing. Shady, I know. And if SL rep himself says they never sold that batch, than there's nothing else to be said. It's just not from there. Where it came from doesn't matter, a golden chip is a golden chip. But that kind of thing makes me wonder what else is wrong in all this, you know?
> 
> He does have two entries on HWBOT at x50/1.35V and a screen shot of 1h realbench at x50/1.36V though.


The closest to the batch number we have tested is X438B00*8*, but all of those were 4.7/4.8.

If they provide their email address or name used to place the order I could look it up that way as well if you PM me. You could also ask this person to contact me themselves.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> The closest to the batch number we have tested is X438B00*8*, but all of those were 4.7/4.8.
> 
> If they provide their email address or name used to place the order I could look it up that way as well if you PM me. You could also ask this person to contact me themselves.


I'm PMing you everything I know about the guy who made the order. Thanks a lot for the effort! I know you're getting nothing out of this, so I appreciate a lot the help!


----------



## fat4l

You can also ask him if he has the paperwork SL is sending with his cpus.

It looks like this:


The picture is taken from http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/core-i7-4790k-processor-5-ghz-review-a-silicon-lottery,2.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> You'll have to ask me that 6700K question again after Kaby Lake launch.


This reminds me, you never shared(afaik) details about devil's canyon ... What % of cpus could do 5G, 4.9G, 4.8G etc. YOu said somethign about some company being interested in it but ..has it all gone well ?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> You can also ask him if he has the paperwork SL is sending with his cpus.


Yeah, I'm pushing him. Also, even if he doesn't have the emails from silicon lottery on his inbox anymore, he'll just have to log in to SL website and the order history will be there. There's no excuse for this...


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> This reminds me, you never shared(afaik) details about devil's canyon ... What % of cpus could do 5G, 4.9G, 4.8G etc. YOu said somethign about some company being interested in it but ..has it all gone well ?


Yeah, someone bought our 4790K statistics so those will not be disclosed by us. Good news is all future statistics will be public knowledge. You can get an idea of the rarity if you compare the premium you had to pay with the premiums we currently charge on 6700Ks for instance.


----------



## juniordnz

After a great help from Silicon Lottery I found out the said 4790K is not from them. It's official.

I'm not even a bit comfortable with that. But as the processor is already on it's way, I'll give it a try as soon as I get it. If it's not what the guy claims it is, I'll just return it.

It's crazy how fast excitement turns into frustration...


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> After a great help from Silicon Lottery I found out the said 4790K is not from them. It's official.
> 
> I'm not even a bit comfortable with that. But as the processor is already on it's way, I'll give it a try as soon as I get it. If it's not what the guy claims it is, I'll just return it.
> 
> It's crazy how fast excitement turns into frustration...


Hey, that's why you're on OCN.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> After a great help from Silicon Lottery I found out the said 4790K is not from them. It's official.
> 
> I'm not even a bit comfortable with that. But as the processor is already on it's way, I'll give it a try as soon as I get it. If it's not what the guy claims it is, I'll just return it.
> 
> It's crazy how fast excitement turns into frustration...


I dont understand why ppl are like that...lying about stuff.that guy is rly dumb. He even mentioned it can do 5.1G? Lel
Good SL was able to help you


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I would like to use the x265 as well, but it requires to set something up in Windows, in order for it to function, and I'm bored.
> Hey man, what happened with your H110 ?


I don't remember setting anything up in Windows tbh. I just put it together with x264 and it worked as far as I remember. But I probably don't remember well.









With my H110... Nothing. Work/School has been killing me ever since I returned from my summer vacation. Long shifts, studying... You know the drill. It's not that I have no time, I just don't want to spend all of it on the PC. I have to get around to it sometime, though. Temps aren't great over here, I'm hitting 75C when playing BF4.

One quick question... My PC has some weird stability issues. Like, I dial in some settings. They work, pass stress testing, sometimes for multiple hours. Then I reboot, play some BF4, it's ok. The next day, after a cold boot, I try to play some BF4 with the same settings and it crashes within 5 minutes or so. If I reboot it works. It also works regardless if I change anything in the BIOS or not. This is driving me crazy, I've had dozens of crashes these past few weeks, all like that. Any ideas what might be causing those?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> I don't remember setting anything up in Windows tbh. I just put it together with x264 and it worked as far as I remember. But I probably don't remember well.


It checks for the HPET and runs only if enabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> With my H110... Nothing. Work/School has been killing me ever since I returned from my summer vacation. Long shifts, studying... You know the drill. It's not that I have no time, I just don't want to spend all of it on the PC. I have to get around to it sometime, though. Temps aren't great over here, I'm hitting 75C when playing BF4.


So, you mean you've just mounted it back, the way it was, and you run it like this?! Perhaps it is your high temps causing the instability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> One quick question... My PC has some weird stability issues. Like, I dial in some settings. They work, pass stress testing, sometimes for multiple hours. Then I reboot, play some BF4, it's ok. The next day, after a cold boot, I try to play some BF4 with the same settings and it crashes within 5 minutes or so. If I reboot it works. It also works regardless if I change anything in the BIOS or not. This is driving me crazy, I've had dozens of crashes these past few weeks, all like that. Any ideas what might be causing those?


As you realize, neither me nor anyone can help you with this info. I suggest you to get *BlueScreenView* and report your next crash together with a screenshot of the latest beta of HWiNFO64 with all important values clearly visible. Then we could talk


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> It checks for the HPET and runs only if enabled.
> So, you mean you've just mounted it back, the way it was, and you run it like this?! Perhaps it is your high temps causing the instability.
> As you realize, neither me nor anyone can help you with this info. I suggest you to get *BlueScreenView* and report your next crash together with a screenshot of the latest beta of HWiNFO64 with all important values clearly visible. Then we could talk


Ah, turns out I had remembered well. I had enabled HPET way before installing x265, so I didn't have to worry about that. It's quite easy to do, I see no reason to not enable it. Unless you have a reason to, in which case ok.

It's not getting so hot that it's in dangerous territory. I mean, 75C is alright... I used to only see that when stress testing though. Now, stress testing ends up at like 80-85C. What I'm afraid of is that I may break the thing entirely and I have no backup cooler at this time. I'm also quite broke with some urgent expenses that came up, so I'm in kind of a pickle. I will get to it at some point, but I don't know what to do...









Here's a screenie : 
Reason I didn't post this earlier is because... Well, unless I'm missing something, there's no point. I may later post another one during a stress test, but these are the values I'm testing right now. It has given me the same behavior with many, wildly different settings. It's getting annoying. I hope I'm missing something because it's driving me crazy. Also, regarding BlueScreenView... No reason. I already have it. All crashes are 0124 or 0101. Nothing out of the ordinary, no strange error message (90% it's WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR and the other 10% is CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT), no nothing.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> It's not getting so hot that it's in dangerous territory. I mean, *75C is alright*... I used to only see that when stress testing though. Now, stress testing ends up at like *80-85C*.


Not good, not good at all...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Testing my most demanding OC profile, my per-core x50 x50 x49 x48, cache x44, for temps:





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> What I'm afraid of is that I may break the thing entirely and I have no backup cooler at this time. I'm also quite broke with some urgent expenses that came up, so I'm in kind of a pickle. I will get to it at some point, but I don't know what to do...


It is imperative to fix your H110 ASAP! My suggestion: take it to a hardware store or a computer shop or something, in your area. BEFORE that, contact Corsair Technical support providing some photos and ask them if you're eligible to a new cooler.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Here's a screenie :
> Reason I didn't post this earlier is because... Well, unless I'm missing something, there's no point. I may later post another one during a stress test, but these are the values I'm testing right now. It has given me the same behavior with many, wildly different settings. It's getting annoying. I hope I'm missing something because it's driving me crazy. Also, regarding BlueScreenView... No reason. I already have it. All crashes are 0124 or 0101. Nothing out of the ordinary, no strange error message (90% it's WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR and the other 10% is CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT), no nothing.


Quick suggestions, perhaps someone else can chime in, as well:

IF you have overclocked your RAM return it to its XMP profile and observe if the crashes continue.

Raise your VCore a bit, as well.

Aren't the ambient temperatures over there, still quite high? I mean, don't you still have like 24 - 25 Celsius in your room, during the daytime?

To be honest, if I were you I'd just load Optimized Defaults and run my system like that until I'd get my cooler fixed.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvalenti03*
> 
> well i have to say this thread helped me reach my goal of 5ghz with a 4790k. and under 1.5v vcore.
> 
> this first time overclocking and i kept getting BSOD until i came across this thread.
> 
> 5 minute stress test with XTU then if it passed that i would do a benchmark with the same test and it would fail. finally got one where both passed.
> 
> custom looped watercooling. temps still kinda high for me during the benchmark.(83-86 peaks, average 75)
> 
> first time watercooling too. i had a damn good day.


under 1.5v ? 








Maybe try to go for 4.9G


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> After a great help from Silicon Lottery I found out the said 4790K is not from them. It's official.
> 
> I'm not even a bit comfortable with that. But as the processor is already on it's way, I'll give it a try as soon as I get it. If it's not what the guy claims it is, I'll just return it.
> 
> It's crazy how fast excitement turns into frustration...


I'm sorry to hear that someone has been using the "brand" of Silicon Lottery to ask a higher price than it would be, even if this CPU is a golden sample for all practical purposes this is a scam because it hasn't been sold by SL.
More than a year ago I did a little hand-picking to find at least 3 decent Core i7 4790K and I have tested about 35 CPU, many of these were from the famous batch X438 and i can confirm that it was a great productive period for Intel.
Tests the CPU and tell us how is a good OCer... Good Luck!


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvalenti03*
> 
> well i have to say this thread helped me reach my goal of 5ghz with a 4790k. and under 1.5v vcore.
> 
> this first time overclocking and i kept getting BSOD until i came across this thread.
> 
> 5 minute stress test with XTU then if it passed that i would do a benchmark with the same test and it would fail. finally got one where both passed.
> 
> custom looped watercooling. temps still kinda high for me during the benchmark.(83-86 peaks, average 75)
> 
> first time watercooling too. i had a damn good day.


Even if it's under 1.5V it's an higher VID/VCore...









Reduce the OC target frequency and the VID/VCore or the CPU will degrade quickly.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvalenti03*
> 
> well i have to say this thread helped me reach my goal of 5ghz with a 4790k. and under 1.5v vcore.
> 
> this first time overclocking and i kept getting BSOD until i came across this thread.
> 
> 5 minute stress test with XTU then if it passed that i would do a benchmark with the same test and it would fail. finally got one where both passed.
> 
> custom looped watercooling. temps still kinda high for me during the benchmark.(83-86 peaks, average 75)
> 
> first time watercooling too. i had a damn good day.


Custom loop means nothing, if its a custom loop with a 120mm rad then yea you'll get high temps haha.

More info about your loop please, ambient temp, cpu block, etc etc. An average of 75 is quite high for watercooling. I have a 360mm and a 240mm and running bare die it reaches 47°C under gaming and stress test, peak temp. Delided i ran about 54°C on a [email protected]

1.5v core is pretty damn high, higher then it should be. Most guides tell you not to go above 1.35 for 24/7 use.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvalenti03*
> 
> I got a 360mm radiator 64mm thick. Supremecy Evo block.
> 
> 1.461v got me to 5 stable but temps are high during stress. Normal use is around 45-50. Idle is 25-30.
> 
> Without the overclock it was in teens on idle. Sometimes almost single digits.


If you got single digits in idle then its more then likely a faulty sensor or bad software. Only way youd get single digit on idle is if your ambient temp was in the single digits as well and there is NO WAY lol.

I wouldnt worry about the temps then, my guess is bad sensor.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quick question, is it still worth upgrading from a 4770K (poor overclocker) to DC @ 4.8Ghz from Silicon Lottery?


----------



## mouacyk

No, not from 4.5 to 4.8. 4.5 is still plenty to not bottleneck even the Titan X Pascal. The only good reason is if you need VT-d for GPU pass-through in virtualization.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> No, not from 4.5 to 4.8. 4.5 is still plenty to not bottleneck even the Titan X Pascal. The only good reason is if you need VT-d for GPU pass-through in virtualization.


The problem I'm having is my clocks are not stable at 4.5 even with 1.4+ volts. BF1 hardlocks at 4.4 as well along with any kind of rendering work, I'm thinking I either have a bad clocker or I haven't spent enough time finding the sweet spot. I still think I have a dud of a chip. I just need a solid reason to upgrade.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> The problem I'm having is my clocks are not stable at 4.5 even with 1.4+ volts. BF1 hardlocks at 4.4 as well along with any kind of rendering work, I'm thinking I either have a bad clocker or I haven't spent enough time finding the sweet spot. I still think I have a dud of a chip. I just need a solid reason to upgrade.


4.4 to 4.8 is about a 10% improvement, is that what you're looking for? Are you CPU bottlenecked in games?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Are you CPU bottlenecked in games?


Hmm, I don't think so.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> Hmm, I don't think so.


Then why are you upgrading?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Then why are you upgrading?


Because this is OCN and overkill is norm?









On a serious note, you have inspired me to redo my clocks again. Just wanted to say thank you for the kick in the buttocks.


----------



## dmfree88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvalenti03*
> 
> Was cold yesterday. 50s F had the window open. Now at idle with like 65 F ambient temps idle around 23-30c my 2 970s generate a ton of heat in the case. I don't think the sensor is faulty. Either way temps much lower with the new OC 4.7 1.257v.


I have heard most sensors are not accurate at idle for some reason to do with the algorithm involved in calculating the temperature. I could be wrong though. Mine has seen single digits aswell in very cold temperatures (35-45F ambient give or take). Currently my minimum for today at 50f coldest ambient (10C?) coldest cpu total was 14C. Running now at 16/17C as I write this with 10+ tabs open. I also think this may have to do with the temperature of the metal contacting the CPU. Since I am using a big air cooler I have a giant cold brick attached to it. I could be wrong but metal surfaces tend to at least feel colder than others so I wonder if this could contribute to near or sub-ambient temperatures some may experience which would make the sensors accurate? Just thinking. Not sure what your cooling with I came in a bit late to the convo and didn't scroll back much but seems like reasonable idle temps to me.


----------



## dmfree88

Sorry double post but I did a little research and it appears metal actually does just feel cooler it is not in fact cooler (you learn something everyday, probably seem like an idiot but I had no idea). However I do wonder if wind-chill is a factor. Also water takes longer to change temperature so if you have a water loop it is possible that it is retaining cold from cooler prior ambient temperatures if it is not yet been heated up. Wind-chill from the fans could cause a temperature drop though. Not sure how much or if this is correct again just thinking out loud more than anything. Anyone else can chime in with some more concrete information if they have a better understanding of the physics behind it.


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> Because this is OCN and overkill is norm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, you have inspired me to redo my clocks again. Just wanted to say thank you for the kick in the buttocks.


It depends. For pure performance comparison? 4770k is pretty good cpu. Mine does. [email protected] 1.3v stable. Doesn want to go higher even with 1.4v. I just bought a 4790k aswell and sold my 4770k. Cause numbers lol. I just love ocing and im all out on my 4770k. And i wanna see that 4.8 or above lol.

Id say if u can upgrade without money loss or as good as, why not?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> It depends. For pure performance comparison? 4770k is pretty good cpu. Mine does. [email protected] 1.3v stable. Doesn want to go higher even with 1.4v. I just bought a 4790k aswell and sold my 4770k. Cause numbers lol. I just love ocing and im all out on my 4770k. And i wanna see that 4.8 or above lol


When higher volts are not working, usually upping the Input Voltage will help. But it's already too late as you already sold the 4770K


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> When higher volts are not working, usually upping the Input Voltage will help. But it's already too late as you already sold the 4770K


I still have it installed for now so i could test. Ive allready added some to get to 4.5ghz from 4.4ghz. What the safe limit for both input and cache voltage?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> I still have it installed for now so i could test. Ive allready added some to get to 4.5ghz from 4.4ghz. What the safe limit for both input and cache voltage?


Cache - 1.25v
Input - 2.1v


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Cache - 1.25v
> Input - 2.1v


^^This

Maybe 2.15v max for Input.


----------



## weskeh

Ah. Got it at 1.9 and 1.2 now. Could add some more input and test it out, im curious now


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> Ah. Got it at 1.9 and 1.2 now. Could add some more input and test it out, im curious now


What's your ringbus set at currently?


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> What's your ringbus set at currently?


Min 35x max 44x. I have tested in between aswell. Does not rlly matter what i set it at


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> Min 35x max 44x. I have tested in between aswell. Does not rlly matter what i set it at


I'm curious. Try setting 35x/35x with volts on auto. You might be able to push your clocks higher.


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> I'm curious. Try setting 35x/35x with volts on auto. You might be able to push your clocks higher.


where i could not boot into windows on 46x 1.3v i can now and browse and type this reply.

but.. stress testing with realbench fails with a watchdog timer bsod, even with 1.35V, probably could get it stable with more, but its getting abit on the high side..


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> where i could not boot into windows on 46x 1.3v i can now and browse and type this reply.
> 
> but.. stress testing with realbench fails with a watchdog timer bsod, even with 1.35V, probably could get it stable with more, but its getting abit on the high side..


How's the memory set up currently? You can always try setting it down to non xmp profile, 1600mhz and the appropriate voltage. Lock in a stable clock then work the memory back up.

Maybe add more input voltage. What is it currently set at?


----------



## weskeh

i use to run 8gb 1600mhz ddr3 manually set in the bios.

since a few days im running 16gb 4x4 2133mhz with xmp profile.

but i'll pick a 4790k from the post office tommorow anyways.

should i start with a clean bios .? dc is only haswell refresh so i would asume not?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> i use to run 8gb 1600mhz ddr3 manually set in the bios.
> 
> since a few days im running 16gb 4x4 2133mhz with xmp profile.
> 
> but i'll pick a 4790k from the post office tommorow anyways.
> 
> should i start with a clean bios .? dc is only haswell refresh so i would asume not?


I would, also check to make sure you're on the correct bios that supports the Haswell refresh.


----------



## juniordnz

Guys, I'll be changing today to a 4790K. After running for a while with a overclocked 4690K I wonder if a clean windows and driver install should help. I ran a faulty overclock without knowing for a while, had some severe memory leak and just want a clean slate with this new 4790K. Should I bother with a windows reinstall?


----------



## weskeh

allright got my chip in today

4790K batchnr Vietnam x530A740

read the X batches from vietnam are good ones? altough i understand not every batch will be the same..


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> allright got my chip in today
> 
> 4790K batchnr Vietnam x530A740
> 
> read the X batches from vietnam are good ones? altough i understand not every batch will be the same..


My 4690k from vietnam is poop compared to my 4690k from malaysia. Viet one got 4.3 at 1.21v and Malay got me 4.5 at 1.20v.


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> My 4690k from vietnam is poop compared to my 4690k from malaysia. Viet one got 4.3 at 1.21v and Malay got me 4.5 at 1.20v.


I read that most 4790k X4.... from vietnam where pretty good.

My is X5.... though.

All the chips are different anyway. So i will have to find out when i have time to install and test


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> I would, also check to make sure you're on the correct bios that supports the Haswell refresh.


Asus sabertooth Z97 mark 2 on bios 2402

Not the latest bios but DC supported.

Tryed to flash the latest bios 2702, but keep getting the message that the bios file is incorrect. Even renamed the bios file as stated on the manual. Gonna see if i can fix it after work. Otherwise i install the 4790k on the installed bios 2402


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> I read that most 4790k X4.... from vietnam where pretty good.
> 
> My is X5.... though.
> 
> All the chips are different anyway. So i will have to find out when i have time to install and test


Yea luck of the draw. I was shocked when my Vietnam one wouldnt even boot up where i had the Malay set to. It is pretty much luck of the draw.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea luck of the draw. I was shocked when my Vietnam one wouldnt even boot up where i had the Malay set to. It is pretty much luck of the draw.


Don't be so sad. My 4690K needs 1.288V for 4.4ghz.

Luckly it's my last day with this lazy dog. I'll post it's batch when I remove it from rig.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Don't be so sad. My 4690K needs 1.288V for 4.4ghz.
> 
> Luckly it's my last day with this lazy dog. I'll post it's batch when I remove it from rig.


Let us asap about the new cpu !








Dont reinstall windows. just test fast


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Let us asap about the new cpu !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont reinstall windows. just test fast


Well, I was going to wait a little bit because I didn't test it further than 10x H.264 on realbench.

This are the stats:

Core x50 / 1.392V (1.37V vid + max LLC, which makes it go up 0.022V)
Uncore x40 / 1.144V (Stock)
vSA 0.904V

Temps never go past 71ºC, even though it's a hot day here (32ºC). The chip is already delidded + CLP and I applied CLU on the IHS. I'm really amazed with the temps, this delidding thing does make miracles...

I still need to test it through 1h realbench, I just did 10x H264. And I'm really afraid to do so...

Anyway, could this be a keeper? I'm looking for something to stay away from skylake/kabylake, so if I back down from this 4790K I'll probably stick with my awful 4690K until something good comes up (probably until kaby lake). I'm really upset about all the scam saying this was from SL and all, but what's matter after all that is performance.

Here in Brazil it is EXTREMELY difficult to get access to binned chips. We don't have anything like SL here and even we were to import from them we would pay another product only in taxes. So it's really hard to come across binned chips like this one...

I don't know, I need help, please


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> ...
> I don't know, I need help, please


Seems like the best solution for you is to pack up and move to the US before Trump closes the borders and turn US into North Korea version 2.0.

5GHz at < 1.45v is pretty darn good -- looking at around >= 15% compared to stock 6700K. There is a 24/7 5GHz thread and only a handful of the qualified CPUs are 4790Ks, and they were doing it anywhere from 1.375 to 1.5 volts. It takes me nearly 1.47v to do 5Ghz 10x IBT standard runs.

As far as comparing to more recent generations, I noticed that in AIDA64 benches, stock 6700K is nearly caught up to my 4.7GHz OC . I couldn't believe it, but it is what it is -- new instructions, shrunk transistors, and possibly more efficient instruction pipeline.


----------



## weskeh

I find the temps dont go crazy high with realbench. So i would do it









I have no experiance with the 4790k yet. But 50x just below 1.4 doesnt seem bad to me.

What kind of cpu cooler do u use?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Seems like the best solution for you is to pack up and move to the US before Trump closes the borders and turn US into North Korea version 2.0.
> 
> 5GHz at < 1.45v is pretty darn good -- looking at around >= 15% compared to stock 6700K. There is a 24/7 5GHz thread and only a handful of the qualified CPUs are 4790Ks, and they were doing it anywhere from 1.375 to 1.5 volts. It takes me nearly 1.47v to do 5Ghz 10x IBT standard runs.
> 
> As far as comparing to more recent generations, I noticed that in AIDA64 benches, stock 6700K is nearly caught up to my 4.7GHz OC . I couldn't believe it, but it is what it is -- new instructions, shrunk transistors, and possibly more efficient instruction pipeline.


Well, Realbench Stress test just crashed at something like 30min. So I went up another 0.010V and I'm going to test it again now. That will put me at 1.402V.

Past 1.4V the chip gets much faster degradation, right? I've been told to keep it <1.400V if I don't want to fry my CPU.

I just paid the same amount as a un-binned 6700K would cost here, and this chip is already delidded with CLP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> I find the temps dont go crazy high with realbench. So i would do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no experiance with the 4790k yet. But 50x just below 1.4 doesnt seem bad to me.
> 
> What kind of cpu cooler do u use?


I'm using a H100i V2 on push/pull with CLU on the IHS and CLP on die.

So, here it is, my first "1h Realbench stable" 5.0ghz overclock with this chip:



Any thoughts on how to decrease vcore without losing stability. My CPU Digital/Analog IO are both at stock, the previous owner said it's good to increase them by 100-150mV to help with stability in the 5ghz territory. Any thoughts on that? Any other other voltages that could be tweaked? I only messes iwth core clock, vcore and vSA for now. Cache is stock on both voltage and clock. The CPU stock VID in my mobo is 1.016V, that's pretty awesome!


----------



## mouacyk

Some instability can be due to not enough input voltage. I needed nearly 2.15 input volts when I was testing 5GHz, just to get 10x IBT standard runs. Once you stabilize with the right input voltage, you can then lower core voltage and test again, to find the minimum vcore. It may just be me, but I found that Intel Xtreme Tuning benchmark, which takes only a minute or so, is quite sensitive to input voltage adjustments. I use it as a rough dial.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Well, I was going to wait a little bit because I didn't test it further than 10x H.264 on realbench.
> 
> This are the stats:
> 
> Core x50 / 1.392V (1.37V vid + max LLC, which makes it go up 0.022V)
> Uncore x40 / 1.144V (Stock)
> vSA 0.904V
> 
> Temps never go past 71ºC, even though it's a hot day here (32ºC). The chip is already delidded + CLP and I applied CLU on the IHS. I'm really amazed with the temps, this delidding thing does make miracles...
> 
> I still need to test it through 1h realbench, I just did 10x H264. And I'm really afraid to do so...
> 
> Anyway, could this be a keeper? I'm looking for something to stay away from skylake/kabylake, so if I back down from this 4790K I'll probably stick with my awful 4690K until something good comes up (probably until kaby lake). I'm really upset about all the scam saying this was from SL and all, but what's matter after all that is performance.
> 
> Here in Brazil it is EXTREMELY difficult to get access to binned chips. We don't have anything like SL here and even we were to import from them we would pay another product only in taxes. So it's really hard to come across binned chips like this one...
> 
> I don't know, I need help, please


Not rly sure. You could take 6700K for that money. 5G with 1.4v is not a golden chip defo. Its more likely a chip that SL would sell as 4.8G_1.325v. Remember this chip is delided already so I cant imagine what freqs that chip would achive if no delid.
When I had my older 4790k, I could do 1.325v for 4.8G. Then I delided it. I could do 4.9G with 1.32v or so. Put it on water it could do 4.9G with 1.30v and 5G with just under 1.4v whch to me was unaccetable that time.
Like I said, to me this is a normal 4.8G chip. Sorry.
I would just return it or get a massive refund. Most of the 4790k can get 4.8G easy.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Well, Realbench Stress test just crashed at something like 30min. So I went up another 0.010V and I'm going to test it again now. That will put me at 1.402V.
> 
> Past 1.4V the chip gets much faster degradation, right? I've been told to keep it <1.400V if I don't want to fry my CPU.
> 
> I just paid the same amount as a un-binned 6700K would cost here, and this chip is already delidded with CLP.
> I'm using a H100i V2 on push/pull with CLU on the IHS and CLP on die.
> 
> So, here it is, my first "1h Realbench stable" 5.0ghz overclock with this chip:
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on how to decrease vcore without losing stability. My CPU Digital/Analog IO are both at stock, the previous owner said it's good to increase them by 100-150mV to help with stability in the 5ghz territory. Any thoughts on that? Any other other voltages that could be tweaked? I only messes iwth core clock, vcore and vSA for now. Cache is stock on both voltage and clock. The CPU stock VID in my mobo is 1.016V, that's pretty awesome!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Not rly sure. You could take 6700K for that money. 5G with 1.4v is not a golden chip defo. Its more likely a chip that SL would sell as 4.8G_1.325v. Remember this chip is delided already so I cant imagine what freqs that chip would achive if no delid.
> When I had my older 4790k, I could do 1.325v for 4.8G. Then I delided it. I could do 4.9G with 1.32v or so. Put it on water it could do 4.9G with 1.30v and 5G with just under 1.4v whch to me was unaccetable that time.
> Like I said, to me this is a normal 4.8G chip. Sorry.
> I would just return it or get a massive refund. Most of the 4790k can get 4.8G easy.


Hello juniordnz! The definition of Golden CPU has an objective connotation because it is based on OC results that are considerable very rare, the 4790K you've got is a decent CPU but from my point of view it isn't a Golden one and i agree with fat4l on asking a refund to the seller.









Edit: I think I'm severe in judging CPUs that pass through my hands, but to make you understand what I mean by "more than good CPU" here is a screenshot of the processor with whom I'm "playing" to find stability under RealBench infact it's in WIP but i'm not far from reaching the result.


----------



## juniordnz

Thanks a lot everybody for the input. @fat4l @killkernel @mouacyk

I think I may have rushed myself through settings on my first tests...the anxiety, you know? Waited more than a week for this CPU...

So, after some tweaking and setting some pretty important things I had forgotten on the first tests I was able to drop vcore down to 1.376V (95% of the time it stays at 1.368V, but we count the higher, right?), vccin dropped a bit too, increased cache to x44, and some other things you can see on the print.

I believe too I can't consider this "golden". I'd love to get it running it at x50 and lower than 1.35V, but even so it would be just a "very good" one. Fact is, I could care less if it is golden, platinum, adamantium, whatever. It's all about performance I guess. I bought this because my lazy 4690K couldn't handle the crazy bottlenecks I was getting on games (that's all I do in this rig, seriously). So, If it works for that, who cares about the tag?

Yes, I paid the same price a brand new 6700K costs. But the whole upgrade should be taken into account. I'd need a new mobo, new set of ram. The whole thing would cost me twice as much as this upgrade cost. Even more if we calculate the sell price of my used mobo and ram here. So the whole point was to make an upgrade so I could skip skylake/kabylake and wait until something else next year, or 2018 maybe. And I think that with a 5ghz 4790K I can do that.

This whole upgrade cost me around 500usd and I'll probably get 250usd for my 4690K. Yeah, I know, prices here are crazy...

I still think there's something more to be tweaked with this OC, I can still lower some voltages and make it a bit better. Anyway...


----------



## mouacyk

Looking good there.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot everybody for the input. @fat4l @killkernel @mouacyk
> 
> I think I may have rushed myself through settings on my first tests...the anxiety, you know? Waited more than a week for this CPU...
> 
> So, after some tweaking and setting some pretty important things I had forgotten on the first tests I was able to drop vcore down to 1.376V (95% of the time it stays at 1.368V, but we count the higher, right?), vccin dropped a bit too, increased cache to x44, and some other things you can see on the print.
> 
> I believe too I can't consider this "golden". I'd love to get it running it at x50 and lower than 1.35V, but even so it would be just a "very good" one. Fact is, I could care less if it is golden, platinum, adamantium, whatever. It's all about performance I guess. I bought this because my lazy 4690K couldn't handle the crazy bottlenecks I was getting on games (that's all I do in this rig, seriously). So, If it works for that, who cares about the tag?
> 
> Yes, I paid the same price a brand new 6700K costs. But the whole upgrade should be taken into account. I'd need a new mobo, new set of ram. The whole thing would cost me twice as much as this upgrade cost. Even more if we calculate the sell price of my used mobo and ram here. So the whole point was to make an upgrade so I could skip skylake/kabylake and wait until something else next year, or 2018 maybe. And I think that with a 5ghz 4790K I can do that.
> 
> This whole upgrade cost me around 500usd and I'll probably get 250usd for my 4690K. Yeah, I know, prices here are crazy...
> 
> I still think there's something more to be tweaked with this OC, I can still lower some voltages and make it a bit better. Anyway...


Good job!


----------



## weskeh

Been able to install the 4790k and a litle bit playing with it, [email protected] so far. not sure its 100% stable as i only did 10 mins of realbench and played some division for one hour after that. So far so good.


----------



## juniordnz

Just passed at 5.0ghz and 1.352V. Next try is 1.332V. Temps around 68ºC, everything looks beautiful









Let's see how far this thing goes...


----------



## weskeh

Pls do







ill try to keep up with mine,


----------



## juniordnz

Any help with this? I keep getting Luxmark x64 crashes due to faulty MSVCR120.dll

No BSOD, no system crash, just this error. Have searched through the whole net and some people say to reinstall the OS?

Code:



Code:


Faulting application name: LuxMark-x64.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x5392d759
Faulting module name: MSVCR120.dll, version: 12.0.21005.1, time stamp: 0x524f83ff
Exception code: 0xc0000409
Fault offset: 0x0000000000074a30
Faulting process id: 0x23cc
Faulting application start time: 0x01d2308adf98f4bb
Faulting application path: C:\Users\Junior Diniz\Downloads\RealBench_v2.44\RealBench\luxmark\LuxMark-x64.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\MSVCR120.dll
Report Id: 3703fad8-19ed-4634-977f-170a9f68b431
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID:


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Any help with this? I keep getting Luxmark x64 crashes due to faulty MSVCR120.dll
> 
> No BSOD, no system crash, just this error. Have searched through the whole net and some people say to reinstall the OS?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Faulting application name: LuxMark-x64.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x5392d759
> Faulting module name: MSVCR120.dll, version: 12.0.21005.1, time stamp: 0x524f83ff
> Exception code: 0xc0000409
> Fault offset: 0x0000000000074a30
> Faulting process id: 0x23cc
> Faulting application start time: 0x01d2308adf98f4bb
> Faulting application path: C:\Users\Junior Diniz\Downloads\RealBench_v2.44\RealBench\luxmark\LuxMark-x64.exe
> Faulting module path: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\MSVCR120.dll
> Report Id: 3703fad8-19ed-4634-977f-170a9f68b431
> Faulting package full name:
> Faulting package-relative application ID:


Not sure. isnt it gpu related ?
Anyway, what VRIN are u using ?


----------



## weskeh

Not sure if this will help considering it was fine earlier. but ive had luxmark crashes before even at stock cpu cause of my gpu clocks..

Putting gpu at stock resolved it...


----------



## pangallosr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Any help with this? I keep getting Luxmark x64 crashes due to faulty MSVCR120.dll
> 
> No BSOD, no system crash, just this error. Have searched through the whole net and some people say to reinstall the OS?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Faulting application name: LuxMark-x64.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x5392d759
> Faulting module name: MSVCR120.dll, version: 12.0.21005.1, time stamp: 0x524f83ff
> Exception code: 0xc0000409
> Fault offset: 0x0000000000074a30
> Faulting process id: 0x23cc
> Faulting application start time: 0x01d2308adf98f4bb
> Faulting application path: C:\Users\Junior Diniz\Downloads\RealBench_v2.44\RealBench\luxmark\LuxMark-x64.exe
> Faulting module path: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\MSVCR120.dll
> Report Id: 3703fad8-19ed-4634-977f-170a9f68b431
> Faulting package full name:
> Faulting package-relative application ID:


that is a Microsoft Visual Studio file.. You could try to make sure that you have the current version installed. Or it may be that the file is missing or corrupted in the Luxmark application.


----------



## mouacyk

Had a similar issue in the indigo benchmark. Solution might be similar to that: http://www.overclock.net/t/1611964/ir-new-opencl-rendering-benchmark-for-gpus-and-cpus/60#post_25533554


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> Not sure if this will help considering it was fine earlier. but ive had luxmark crashes before even at stock cpu cause of my gpu clocks..Putting gpu at stock resolved it...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangallosr*
> 
> that is a Microsoft Visual Studio file.. You could try to make sure that you have the current version installed. Or it may be that the file is missing or corrupted in the Luxmark application.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Had a similar issue in the indigo benchmark. Solution might be similar to that: http://www.overclock.net/t/1611964/ir-new-opencl-rendering-benchmark-for-gpus-and-cpus/60#post_25533554


Tried all that with no luck. Setting GPU to stock, reinstalling/repairing MVC++, all didn't work...

What does seem to have worked is to copy the dreaded .dll file from realbench folder to system32 folder. But it appears that everytime I crash the file gets corrupted and I have to do it again...what a pain...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Not sure. isnt it gpu related ?
> Anyway, what VRIN are u using ?


My current settings are:

Core x50
Uncore x44
vccin 1.952V
vocre 1.352V
cache 1.176V
vSA 1.000V
CPU DigitalIO 1.120V
CPU AnalogIO 1.120V

Last realbench stress test I tried crashed a little bit earlier than the 2h mark with the BSOD 0xD1. AFAIK that's vSA (QPI/VTT) or unstable RAM. But as my RAM are running on the default XMP settings (9-9-9-24 1600mhz 1.5V) I believe is something realted to vSA. Just not sure if it's too low or too high. Was getting 0x101 with 1.352V vcore and 1.852V vccin, raising vccin fixed it thankfully.

Any hints on where to look for now? Your's better than mine obviously, but there might be some thing I can learn from your overclock









If I can get stable 5.0ghz with 1.35V I'll be pretty happy with this CPU... Well, I'm already stable for my utilization, just chasing that last reassurance...


----------



## mouacyk

@juniordnz For the purpose of elimination, have you tried stock CPU, RAM, and GPU?


----------



## fjordiales

@juniordnz, I get error with luxmark x64 ONLY when I have my 1080 in OC. It's every time my 1080 has an OC with MSI AB running, luxmark in realbench crashes. No bsod.

I just set my 1080 to default and close AB then the realbench completed its run even for 2hrs with max memory


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> @juniordnz For the purpose of elimination, have you tried stock CPU, RAM, and GPU?


Haven't even thought about that. Mainly because even when I had a bad OC this kind of error wouldn't happen and now that everything is stable-ish it would start to? But I will try, thanks for your help!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> @juniordnz, I get error with luxmark x64 ONLY when I have my 1080 in OC. It's every time my 1080 has an OC with MSI AB running, luxmark in realbench crashes. No bsod.
> 
> I just set my 1080 to default and close AB then the realbench completed its run even for 2hrs with max memory


God, I'm stupid...just came to me that in the early stages after I reinstalled the OS I was testing with realbench WITHOUT AB installed. And now even though I tried to reset the OC I would still let AB running. Arghhhh, never crossed my mind to close it









Thanks a lot, mate! Will test ASAP!


----------



## fjordiales

@juniordnz, hope it helps. I had a 980ti and msi ab didn't give me any realbench issues. Then when I switched to 1080, luxmark will crash. The rest of the stress test will run but luxmark just resets the driver.

The main thing for me is to test the 4790k OC. I use something else for gpu stress test.

I got my 4790k from @Silicon Lottery, runs 4.9 @ 1.35v. I have settings saved at 4.8 @ 1.285v, 4.7 @ 1.232v, and 4.6 @ 1.196v.

All settings are ran with 4.0 cache @ 1.176v, klevv genuine 4gb x 4 xmp 2800 12-14-14-36 1.65v. Cooler used is nh-c14s with 2x silent wings 3 120mm high speed.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> @juniordnz, hope it helps. I had a 980ti and msi ab didn't give me any realbench issues. Then when I switched to 1080, luxmark will crash. The rest of the stress test will run but luxmark just resets the driver.
> 
> The main thing for me is to test the 4790k OC. I use something else for gpu stress test.
> 
> I got my 4790k from @Silicon Lottery, runs 4.9 @ 1.35v. I have settings saved at 4.8 @ 1.285v, 4.7 @ 1.232v, and 4.6 @ 1.196v.
> 
> All settings are ran with 4.0 cache @ 1.176v, klevv genuine 4gb x 4 xmp 2800 12-14-14-36 1.65v. Cooler used is nh-c14s with 2x silent wings 3 120mm high speed.


That looks very nice!









I'm working on Core Clock but I guess I've got it to it's limit. It's 5.0ghz @ 1.352V (On stress tests the LLC shoots it up to 1.352V. But gaming, it stays 1.336-1.344V). When I get this settled I'll move to cache, I'm currently at 4.4ghz @ 1.176, will try to get it up to 4.5ghz without going past 1.2V. Previous owner said the Cache would go up to 4.7ghz @ 1.25V, but I don't wanna stay that close to the "safe limit".

What are your thoughts on 2400mhz RAM? I already have a set of 4x4gb Gskill 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 1.5V and was looking at some Corsair Platinum 2400mhz 11-13-13-31 1.65V.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Tried all that with no luck. Setting GPU to stock, reinstalling/repairing MVC++, all didn't work...
> 
> What does seem to have worked is to copy the dreaded .dll file from realbench folder to system32 folder. But it appears that everytime I crash the file gets corrupted and I have to do it again...what a pain...
> My current settings are:
> 
> Core x50
> Uncore x44
> vccin 1.952V
> vocre 1.352V
> cache 1.176V
> vSA 1.000V
> CPU DigitalIO 1.120V
> CPU AnalogIO 1.120V
> 
> Last realbench stress test I tried crashed a little bit earlier than the 2h mark with the BSOD 0xD1. AFAIK that's vSA (QPI/VTT) or unstable RAM. But as my RAM are running on the default XMP settings (9-9-9-24 1600mhz 1.5V) I believe is something realted to vSA. Just not sure if it's too low or too high. Was getting 0x101 with 1.352V vcore and 1.852V vccin, raising vccin fixed it thankfully.
> 
> Any hints on where to look for now? Your's better than mine obviously, but there might be some thing I can learn from your overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can get stable 5.0ghz with 1.35V I'll be pretty happy with this CPU... Well, I'm already stable for my utilization, just chasing that last reassurance...


Nice. my realbench fails too with GTX 1080. Idk why... Maybe cuz of AB? i dont know ...







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> @juniordnz, hope it helps. I had a 980ti and msi ab didn't give me any realbench issues. Then when I switched to 1080, luxmark will crash. The rest of the stress test will run but luxmark just resets the driver.
> 
> The main thing for me is to test the 4790k OC. I use something else for gpu stress test.
> 
> I got my 4790k from @Silicon Lottery, runs 4.9 @ 1.35v. I have settings saved at 4.8 @ 1.285v, 4.7 @ 1.232v, and 4.6 @ 1.196v.
> 
> All settings are ran with 4.0 cache @ 1.176v, klevv genuine 4gb x 4 xmp 2800 12-14-14-36 1.65v. Cooler used is nh-c14s with 2x silent wings 3 120mm high speed.


What 4.X G did you buy it ? 4.8G?


----------



## fjordiales

@fat4l, I got the 4.9 version tested @ 1.344v. I haven't posted such here since I'm still optimizing the performance to temp ratio being here in Arizona.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> That looks very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on Core Clock but I guess I've got it to it's limit. It's 5.0ghz @ 1.352V (On stress tests the LLC shoots it up to 1.352V. But gaming, it stays 1.336-1.344V). When I get this settled I'll move to cache, I'm currently at 4.4ghz @ 1.176, will try to get it up to 4.5ghz without going past 1.2V. Previous owner said the Cache would go up to 4.7ghz @ 1.25V, but I don't wanna stay that close to the "safe limit".
> 
> What are your thoughts on 2400mhz RAM? I already have a set of 4x4gb Gskill 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 1.5V and was looking at some Corsair Platinum 2400mhz 11-13-13-31 1.65V.


IMO, stay with what you have unless you can sell it. Also, 1600mHz at cas 9 is what silicon lottery uses for testing. Depends on your motherboard IMC too.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> IMO, stay with what you have unless you can sell it. Also, 1600mHz at cas 9 is what silicon lottery uses for testing. Depends on your motherboard IMC too.


I could sell it for 60% of those 2400mhz price. Also, this 4790K already got rid of all the bottleneck I was having, so...guess it's not worth it anyway.

Thanks!


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That looks very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on Core Clock but I guess I've got it to it's limit. It's 5.0ghz @ 1.352V (On stress tests the LLC shoots it up to 1.352V. But gaming, it stays 1.336-1.344V). When I get this settled I'll move to cache, I'm currently at 4.4ghz @ 1.176, will try to get it up to 4.5ghz without going past 1.2V. Previous owner said the Cache would go up to 4.7ghz @ 1.25V, but I don't wanna stay that close to the "safe limit".
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on 2400mhz RAM? I already have a set of 4x4gb Gskill 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 1.5V and was looking at some Corsair Platinum 2400mhz 11-13-13-31 1.65V.


My opinion is is most gains will be with CPU clock, but you can also tinker with the memory you have. Since it is 1.5V, you can try and over clock it, and the trick is finding the right timings.

For example, I was able to get my DDR3 1600 from 7-8-8-24 to 2400 10-12-11-28 at 1.6V and +0.100 System Agent Offset.

details here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1570386/ddr3-1600-cl7-to-ddr3-2133-or-2400-where-is-the-best-place-to-get-complete-timings/0_30

 Right click on the image and open in new Tab to see the sub timings.

In addition to help here, the folks on the G.Skill forum were also very helpful.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> @fat4l, I got the 4.9 version tested @ 1.344v. I haven't posted such here since I'm still optimizing the performance to temp ratio being here in Arizona.


I see, the bin voltages have been increased to 1.344V. Back then it was 1.325V for even 5G.
I will try to run realbench. Anyone knows how to make it run properly with GTX 1080 ?


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I see, the bin voltages have been increased to 1.344V. Back then it was 1.325V for even 5G.
> I will try to run realbench. Anyone knows how to make it run properly with GTX 1080 ?


Try resetting to default and close MSI AB. That worked for me.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Try resetting to default and close MSI AB. That worked for me.


will try tonight


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> will try tonight


It works. Just closed AB and everything runs fine









EDIT: Nope, it don't. Crashed about 30min into the test.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> It works. Just closed AB and everything runs fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Nope, it don't. Crashed about 30min into the test.


Is the 1080 back at stock/default clocks prior to closing AB?

EDIT: Doing some tests too. Hope Luxmark doesn't crash.


----------



## juniordnz

Well, my little ritual just did it: get the msvcp120.dll and msvcr120.dll from Realbench download and a make a copy to Realbench directory and system32 folder.

Just did a 2h Realbench run with 16gb RAM selected and everything seems fine. I believe my RAM will give me some problems. I made a mistake to buy a different second set of 2x4gb sticks. I had a set of GSkill Sniper 1600mhz CL9 and bought a set of GSkill Ares 1600mhz CL9. Although they are exactly the same in specs (1.5V 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 2N) they have different tRFC (128 for sniper and 208 for ares). When I activate XMP for all sticks, tRFC jumps to 256. That's a lot, and I tried to change for 208 (higher value amongst them). That resulted in almost instant BSOD when stressing, JDEC profile setting also crashed. But the XMP setting with tRFC 256 went smooth as butter. That's too much? Will it affect performance significantly?

Here's my latest run. I'm pretty happy about results btw:


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Well, my little ritual just did it: get the msvcp120.dll and msvcr120.dll from Realbench download and a make a copy to Realbench directory and system32 folder.
> 
> Just did a 2h Realbench run with 16gb RAM selected and everything seems fine. I believe my RAM will give me some problems. I made a mistake to buy a different second set of 2x4gb sticks. I had a set of GSkill Sniper 1600mhz CL9 and bought a set of GSkill Ares 1600mhz CL9. Although they are exactly the same in specs (1.5V 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 2N) they have different tRFC (128 for sniper and 208 for ares). When I activate XMP for all sticks, tRFC jumps to 256. That's a lot, and I tried to change for 208 (higher value amongst them). That resulted in almost instant BSOD when stressing, JDEC profile setting also crashed. But the XMP setting with tRFC 256 went smooth as butter. That's too much? Will it affect performance significantly?
> 
> Here's my latest run. I'm pretty happy about results btw:


It looks good !








Keep the cpu and be happy. One more thing I would do is, sell your ram from 19.century and buy some 2400MHz sticks. Make sure you buy double sided memory, otherwise you lose performance.
If you are not sure if the memory is doublesided, buy 2x8GB sticks. 8G stick is always double sided.
2400MHz mems are not that expensive and you will make some money by selling yours.









http://overclocking.guide/ddr3-ram-myths-enlightened/

BTW I also did 8 hours of realbench with 5G and it passed even with my gtx 1080.
I downloaded the newest microsoft visual c++
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=53840


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> It looks good !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the cpu and be happy. One more thing I would do is, sell your ram from 19.century and buy some 2400MHz sticks. Make sure you buy double sided memory, otherwise you lose performance.
> If you are not sure if the memory is doublesided, buy 2x8GB sticks. 8G stick is always double sided.
> 2400MHz mems are not that expensive and you will make some money by selling yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/ddr3-ram-myths-enlightened/
> 
> BTW I also did 8 hours of realbench with 5G and it passed even with my gtx 1080.
> I downloaded the newest microsoft visual c++
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=53840


Yeah, I'm keeping it!







I think 1.35V is pretty good and gaming it won't use more than 1.344V. I'm pretty happy about that. Also, it worked perfectly to solve the bottleneck issue I was having.

It's pretty hard to find 2400mhz DDR3 nowadays over here. Are these Corsair Dominator 2400MHz C11 any good? These I can get brand new, relatively cheap, here in my home town. Can't seem to find any better options...

Also, It seems I have a lot of different versions of Microsoft Visual C++ installed (2008, 2010, 2012, 2013, 2015). Is that right? I thought the latest version would have all the features of older ones. Right? Wrong? Could that conflict being the cause of luxmark crashes?

I'm moving to Cache overclock now. Let's see how far it can go with 1.200V









Side Note: The guy who sold it to me is such a douche that he claimed it was from SL. But after taking a close look to the box, it has a huge sticker from a distributor here in Brazil...It seems he did the binning himself. Well, it works...

Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## JackCY

Microsoft Visual C++ you need all of them, 2005,8,10,12,13,15, I probably forgot some and x86 and x64. It's what happens when the program is compiled with MS compiler or uses some specific MS Visual C++ features. It's the same with DirectX, you need the older version to run older software with DX9 like GPUz PCIe speed test. Other apps such as MPC-HC simply have the d3d9_43.dll next to the exe so you don't need to install the DX update to add the older version DLLs. It's a typical M$ mess.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Yeah, I'm keeping it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think 1.35V is pretty good and gaming it won't use more than 1.344V. I'm pretty happy about that. Also, it worked perfectly to solve the bottleneck issue I was having.
> 
> It's pretty hard to find 2400mhz DDR3 nowadays over here. Are these Corsair Dominator 2400MHz C11 any good? These I can get brand new, relatively cheap, here in my home town. Can't seem to find any better options...
> 
> Also, It seems I have a lot of different versions of Microsoft Visual C++ installed (2008, 2010, 2012, 2013, 2015). Is that right? I thought the latest version would have all the features of older ones. Right? Wrong? Could that conflict being the cause of luxmark crashes?
> 
> I'm moving to Cache overclock now. Let's see how far it can go with 1.200V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side Note: The guy who sold it to me is such a douche that he claimed it was from SL. But after taking a close look to the box, it has a huge sticker from a distributor here in Brazil...It seems he did the binning himself. Well, it works...
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help!


Yes these are fine. They are double sided. Or try something like ebay but not sure if theres something like this in brazil


----------



## weskeh

since [email protected] 1.2 was stable, i decided to up that speed a litle.

4.8 with 1.2 vcore failed realbench stress test

4.8 @ 1.250 failed aswell.

after few bsod's i upped that vcore too 1.3 and was able to run realbench for one hour.

i must say i'm a litle dissapointed i had to up that vcore from 1.2 till 1.3 for 100mhz, probably i can lower that vcore some but i expect not by much since i tryed 4.9 with 1.3vore and realbench failed.

so for now 4.8 with 1.3vcore is stable with input voltage of 1.9

any idea's for me to get that vcore abit lower with other settings i can tweak, i wanna reach that 5.0 ghz with a vcore under 1.4..


----------



## deegzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> since [email protected] 1.2 was stable, i decided to up that speed a litle.
> 
> 4.8 with 1.2 vcore failed realbench stress test
> 
> 4.8 @ 1.250 failed aswell.
> 
> after few bsod's i upped that vcore too 1.3 and was able to run realbench for one hour.
> 
> i must say i'm a litle dissapointed i had to up that vcore from 1.2 till 1.3 for 100mhz, probably i can lower that vcore some but i expect not by much since i tryed 4.9 with 1.3vore and realbench failed.
> 
> so for now 4.8 with 1.3vcore is stable with input voltage of 1.9
> 
> any idea's for me to get that vcore abit lower with other settings i can tweak, i wanna reach that 5.0 ghz with a vcore under 1.4..


You could try this formula:

upp vccin 0.010v and reduce vcore by 0.05v run stress test if stable continue untill it's no longer stable and back up to the last stable Vcore and add +0.005v. After this is done you can also try the same with upping cache by 0.010v and reducing vcore 0.05v on each step.

If neither of them works try upping vccin and cache at the same time by 0.010v and reducing Vcore by 0.005v


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> since [email protected] 1.2 was stable, i decided to up that speed a litle.
> 
> 4.8 with 1.2 vcore failed realbench stress test
> 
> 4.8 @ 1.250 failed aswell.
> 
> after few bsod's i upped that vcore too 1.3 and was able to run realbench for one hour.
> 
> i must say i'm a litle dissapointed i had to up that vcore from 1.2 till 1.3 for 100mhz, probably i can lower that vcore some but i expect not by much since i tryed 4.9 with 1.3vore and realbench failed.
> 
> so for now 4.8 with 1.3vcore is stable with input voltage of 1.9
> 
> any idea's for me to get that vcore abit lower with other settings i can tweak, i wanna reach that 5.0 ghz with a vcore under 1.4..


That is sort of the way it goes, You will usually hit a wall at some multiplier. 4.7 @ 1,2v is pretty respectable if it is actually stable.


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> That is sort of the way it goes, You will usually hit a wall at some multiplier. 4.7 @ 1,2v is pretty respectable if it is actually stable.


thats true, but i know this is not that wall just yet.

i'm sure it's just tweaking, anyway it is way i bought this chip for , i find its fun searching for that stability


----------



## gupsterg

@juniordnz

Sweet chip mate







, nice to read it all worked out well







.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @juniordnz
> 
> Sweet chip mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , nice to read it all worked out well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks, mate! I'm pretty happy about this chip. Could get it stable through 4h of Realbench at 5.0ghz with 1.352V after LLC kicks in (normal use/gaming is 1.344V)

There's still some fine tuning to be done, since I believe my SA and IO voltages are a bit high.

Bought some Trident X 2400mhz CL10 to keep up with all that speed, so there's no point of keep doing this fine tuning now since the new ram will probably change everything.

Funny thing is, although I have some simple 1.5V 1600mhz installed, CPU IO and SA voltages have a huge impact on stability. Could only get stable at 1.352V vcore by ramping SA to 1.000V and CPU IO to 1.144V.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Funny thing is, although I have some simple 1.5V 1600mhz installed, CPU IO and SA voltages have a huge impact on stability. Could only get stable at 1.352V vcore by *ramping SA to 1.000V* and CPU IO to 1.144V.


Is that SA offset? or SA voltage?


----------



## Salvager

Hi

I have a 4690k.What does volt and clock speed scale like, do you have a list?

I haven't overclocked it yet, when i do i'll leave a post.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Is that SA offset? or SA voltage?


That's the SA total voltage. The offset is 0.150V if I'm not mistaken.

Funny thing is, if SA is set at 1.000V I can keep vcore at 1.352V. If I get vSA down to 0.944V I need 1.360V vcore to be stable. Anything below 1.144V on VCCIO-D brings instability too.

That's why I'll have to wait for those 1.65V tridents to finish my fine tuning.

Is it better to have SA or Vcore lower? (1.000/1.352 or 0.944/1.360)


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> That's the SA total voltage. The offset is 0.150V if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Funny thing is, if SA is set at 1.000V I can keep vcore at 1.352V. If I get vSA down to 0.944V I need 1.360V vcore to be stable. Anything below 1.144V on VCCIO-D brings instability too.
> 
> That's why I'll have to wait for those 1.65V tridents to finish my fine tuning.
> 
> Is it better to have SA or Vcore lower? (1.000/1.352 or 0.944/1.360)


Recommended safe SA is 1.15v, so you have room. Most people actually say 1.2v or 1.3v, but I would recommend 1.15v max. That gives you room to bring VCore down.

I think I have to do something similar on my setup. 4.9GHz at 1.4v and DDR-2666MHz CAS11 at VCCSA of 0.87v with IO's at 1.1v. Hopefully I can bring VCore down.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Thanks, mate! I'm pretty happy about this chip. Could get it stable through 4h of Realbench at 5.0ghz with 1.352V after LLC kicks in (normal use/gaming is 1.344V)
> 
> There's still some fine tuning to be done, since I believe my SA and IO voltages are a bit high.
> 
> Bought some Trident X 2400mhz CL10 to keep up with all that speed, so there's no point of keep doing this fine tuning now since the new ram will probably change everything.
> 
> Funny thing is, although I have some simple 1.5V 1600mhz installed, CPU IO and SA voltages have a huge impact on stability. Could only get stable at 1.352V vcore by ramping SA to 1.000V and CPU IO to 1.144V.


Hello juniordnz! Glad to see that your "ugly" duckling became a beautiful swan changing the ideas that we had made from the initial tests.








F3-2600C10Q-16GTXD is a very interesting kit that will pair the general level of performance you got with this CPU and of course you'll have to re-calibrate the stability after installing new RAM that will bring an increase in the VID / VCore and to the CPU IO (Analog / Digital) and SA that are high even with DDR3 @1.600 Mhz because the the integrated memory controller has to cope with "effort" to work in an environment set to a high multiplier.
I don't know if I have explained, but I try to simplify this with an example: when you're in the gym and do the tapis roulant, to maintain a constant yield/speed in an environment with 22° applies an "effort" that change when you want to maintain the same level of yield/speed but the room temperature is 35°...









Cheers,

KK


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Recommended safe SA is 1.15v, so you have room. Most people actually say 1.2v or 1.3v, but I would recommend 1.15v max. That gives you room to bring VCore down.
> 
> I think I have to do something similar on my setup. 4.9GHz at 1.4v and DDR-2666MHz CAS11 at VCCSA of 0.87v with IO's at 1.1v. Hopefully I can bring VCore down.


Did you had any trouble getting those stable at 2666/CL11? Mine are XMP 2600/CL10, but I'll try 2666 without adding voltage.

Nice to know that. I'll ramp vSA to 1.15 just to see if voltages can get any lower than 1.352V.

I'm currently testing 1.352vcore/1.176vcciod/0.944vsa. Just wanna find out what matters the most for vcore, SA or IO. If that passes, IO is a winner, since 1.352vcore never got stable with less than 1.000vsa


----------



## JackCY

I simply ran default Vsa, ioa, iod for a year and then lowered them to 50% of what mobo raised by default. +100-150mV offset now instead of +200-300mV.

Vcore is king, after that probably Vring or Vccin.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Did you had any trouble getting those stable at 2666/CL11? Mine are XMP 2600/CL10, but I'll try 2666 without adding voltage.
> 
> Nice to know that. I'll ramp vSA to 1.15 just to see if voltages can get any lower than 1.352V.
> 
> I'm currently testing 1.352vcore/1.176vcciod/0.944vsa. Just wanna find out what matters the most for vcore, SA or IO. If that passes, IO is a winner, since 1.352vcore never got stable with less than 1.000vsa


My 2666C11 setting is prime95 stable 24hrs. Been using it for nearly a year now. I have more details about stability testing it here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1586245/crazy-enough-to-max-your-dimm-slots


----------



## LostParticle

Since a couple of guys, (juniordnz, JackCY) with ASRock motherboards, at least according to their sig_rigs, have posted their CPU IO and System Agent values, I thought to post my values, as well, from a very recent test:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Congrats for your new chip, juniordnz


----------



## JackCY

Vsa = 0.984V
Vioa,iod = 1.112V

It's even higher if left on default when using XMP RAM. It can run lower but why bother there is no difference in temperatures or consumption on these really. With +0mV offset it wouldn't run stable I think with XMP and CPU OC so it does need a bit of a raise for XMP RAM I think. Most mobos have many automatic settings built in, this is one of them, to raise Vsa, Vioa,iod when needed based on other settings in UEFI.

The only thing worth fiddling with is core clock, Vcore and Vccin. Enable XMP for your RAM and that's it. Beyond that you will be lucky to find +1% performance trying to fiddle with the rest of 100 settings that have almost no impact for everyday use.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> Hello juniordnz! Glad to see that your "ugly" duckling became a beautiful swan changing the ideas that we had made from the initial tests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F3-2600C10Q-16GTXD is a very interesting kit that will pair the general level of performance you got with this CPU and of course you'll have to re-calibrate the stability after installing new RAM that will bring an increase in the VID / VCore and to the CPU IO (Analog / Digital) and SA that are high even with DDR3 @1.600 Mhz because the the integrated memory controller has to cope with "effort" to work in an environment set to a high multiplier.
> I don't know if I have explained, but I try to simplify this with an example: when you're in the gym and do the tapis roulant, to maintain a constant yield/speed in an environment with 22° applies an "effort" that change when you want to maintain the same level of yield/speed but the room temperature is 35°...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> KK


Hello, Mate! Yeah, I'm pretty satisfied about this chip. I'm just so glad the all that anxiety and frustration turned out to be something good. I'm rock solid stable at 1.352V 5ghz and that's excelent for my standards. Think about someone who's traumatized with silicon lottery (the proccess not the store lol) after buying a potato 4690K that wouldn't run stable at 4.5ghz even with 1.33Vcore









I totally get the SA/IO thing, and that was a great metafore to explain haha I put my fine tunning on hold for now, since there's no point of doing that if I'll change RAM and have to do it all again.

I was lucky enough to find a guy selling those Trident X with hynix chip that is said to be nice overclockers. And it was cheap too! Can't wait to get them, stabilize everything and put this baby to roll!

Thanks a lot for the help, have a great week








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> My 2666C11 setting is prime95 stable 24hrs. Been using it for nearly a year now. I have more details about stability testing it here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1586245/crazy-enough-to-max-your-dimm-slots


That's nice to hear, mate. Hopefully I'll get some good overclocking ones myself. Worst case scenario I'll have stable 2400mhz CL10, which is not bad at all! I'll post back when I get my hands on them, probably by the end of the week








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Since a couple of guys, (juniordnz, JackCY) with ASRock motherboards, at least according to their sig_rigs, have posted their CPU IO and System Agent values, I thought to post my values, as well, from a very recent test:
> 
> Congrats for your new chip, juniordnz


Gosh, 1.4vcore with that low vccin? I need 1.9vccinn to run mine at 1.352V. Less than that is not stable at all.

I really like this AsRock board. It's GREAT for the money I paid for it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Vsa = 0.984V
> Vioa,iod = 1.112V
> 
> It's even higher if left on default when using XMP RAM. It can run lower but why bother there is no difference in temperatures or consumption on these really. With +0mV offset it wouldn't run stable I think with XMP and CPU OC so it does need a bit of a raise for XMP RAM I think. Most mobos have many automatic settings built in, this is one of them, to raise Vsa, Vioa,iod when needed based on other settings in UEFI.
> 
> The only thing worth fiddling with is core clock, Vcore and Vccin. Enable XMP for your RAM and that's it. Beyond that you will be lucky to find +1% performance trying to fiddle with the rest of 100 settings that have almost no impact for everyday use.


I found out that both vSA and vccIO-A/vccIO-D have a great impact on core stability. I was able to trim down 10mV from vcore just adding to them. You should try it


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> ...
> 
> Gosh, 1.4vcore with that low vccin? I need 1.9vccinn to run mine at 1.352V. Less than that is not stable at all.
> 
> I really like this AsRock board. It's GREAT for the money I paid for it!
> 
> ...


I should mention that my screenshot is from my per-core OC of x50 x50 x 49 x48, cache x44, so the Max VCore does not represent, in this case, the maximum core voltage my chip required to pass those 10 loops of the x264. The max VCore is more reliably shown by the Average of this value, and indeed my chip needs around 1.360V for 4.8 GHz - all other values set as shown.

Another thing that really pleased me, is that by having my ASRock Z97 OC Formula on an open-air rig this period, I was able to measure all the voltages with my DMM. ALL of them were spot on, in accordance with HWiNFO64! I'm really happy about this!









Finally, I, as well, consider the ASRock Z97 OC Formula the BEST motherboard out of the three I own! And my next motherboard, when I'll be upgrading at around November 2017, will also be an "ASRock OC Formula" again, after checking out a bit the competition, of course.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> ...
> 
> I found out that both vSA and vccIO-A/vccIO-D have a great impact on core stability. I was able to trim down 10mV from vcore just adding to them. You should try it


I am going to try this, as well, right now that I have some free time! I will try it on my 365/24/7 OC profile, core x47, cache x44. I will see if, in my system, raising System Agent and CPU Digital and Analog IO, even to their default values, which on ASRock are VERY generous, can result in any kind of worthy Core voltage reduction, so greater than or equal to 0.02V.

*EDIT:*
Nope! This does not work on my system! I have raised these values by setting them on Auto, in the BIOS. As I already said, the OC Formula is pretty "generous"...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Compare these defaults with my set values, shown in *my post #21439*



Then I've tried lowering my VCore by 0.02V and it crashed. Multiple times. So, since I personally do not consider a VCore reduction of less than 0.02V worthy, I'm keeping my OC profile(s) as already set, and consider this as not worthy.


----------



## fat4l

Im retesting my CPU at 5.1G.
Tweaking the bios stuff while testing with 4400MHz cache and 4x4GB 2666MHz CL10 DDR3 1.65V.

Failed realbench(windows freezed) at 3 hours and 52 mins lol.
That was with 1.35v set in bios.
Will try next step which is 1.353v. Not sure if maybe Vrin or any other voltage like VSA/VCCIOs are set properly and maybe they cause some instability...


----------



## weskeh

been looking for the lowest vcore at 48x, and so far its 1.260v


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> been looking for the lowest vcore at 48x, and so far its 1.260v


Shouldnt you test with "up to 16BG ram" ?


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Shouldnt you test with "up to 16BG ram" ?


that is something i'll do later since memory is at stock anyways, dont think that matters much looking for cpu stability and OC right?


----------



## juniordnz

This is where I am right now:



Four hours is good enough for me. It's a gaming rig anyway









@fat4l could you share your latest stable settings at 5.1? Just wanna compare with my numbers and the relation between voltages...thanks, mate!


----------



## tolis626

You guys are debating whether 5GHz at under 1.35V is golden, and I'l just sitting here in marvel that my chip did the above. I hate y'all.









Now, I'm quite sure that the above configuration, although 2hr stable during RealBench, will at some point crash during the fist 10 minutes of playing BF4. Not today, today it decided to work and I played for an hour and a half without a hitch. Its behavior is erratic and will probably decide to crash after a couple of reboots just to mess with my mind. I hate this thing.









All that is unless it helps to have IOD and IOA voltages the same. I've kept IOA 50mV below IOD usually and called it a day. I decided to give it a try with them being equal and so far it seems promising. I couldn't do lower than 1.245V VID (1.23V failed at least) for now. 1.264V VCore for 4.7GHz isn't half bad though. Unless I compare it to most chips that have been discussed in the past few pages. Then it's trash and I should feel ashamed.


----------



## jdorje

Median 4790k will do [email protected] 5 ghz is only +200 aka silver.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

fat4l's 5.1 has been the best 24/7 I've seen.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are debating whether 5GHz at under 1.35V is golden, and I'l just sitting here in marvel that my chip did the above. I hate y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I'm quite sure that the above configuration, although 2hr stable during RealBench, will at some point crash during the fist 10 minutes of playing BF4. Not today, today it decided to work and I played for an hour and a half without a hitch. Its behavior is erratic and will probably decide to crash after a couple of reboots just to mess with my mind. I hate this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that is unless it helps to have IOD and IOA voltages the same. I've kept IOA 50mV below IOD usually and called it a day. I decided to give it a try with them being equal and so far it seems promising. I couldn't do lower than 1.245V VID (1.23V failed at least) for now. 1.264V VCore for 4.7GHz isn't half bad though. Unless I compare it to most chips that have been discussed in the past few pages. Then it's trash and I should feel ashamed.


Aaaand it crashed today while watching a movie. Like, what the hell? It wasn't even under any real load. I'm thinking there might be something else at play here. GPU maybe?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Aaaand it crashed today while watching a movie. Like, what the hell? It wasn't even under any real load. I'm thinking there might be something else at play here. GPU maybe?


Try for more hours on realbench. Haven't had any crashes with the settings that passed 4h realbench with the total amount of RAM commited.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Try for more hours on realbench. Haven't had any crashes with the settings that passed 4h realbench with the total amount of RAM commited.


I've had it pass 4 hours with the same VCore a couple months ago. I just had way higher VCCSA and VDIMM. Turns out that my RAM sticks don't like anything over 1.6V and start giving errors, so I backed down and no more errors. I decided to try again yesterday to see how IOA and IOD affect VCore and it passed again. So my VCore is kinda stable. It shouldn't crash when watching a movie anyway.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> I've had it pass 4 hours with the same VCore a couple months ago. I just had way higher VCCSA and VDIMM. Turns out that my RAM sticks don't like anything over 1.6V and start giving errors, so I backed down and no more errors. I decided to try again yesterday to see how IOA and IOD affect VCore and it passed again. So my VCore is kinda stable. It shouldn't crash when watching a movie anyway.


That's weird...did you just lowered you RAM voltages or did you also loosen the timings a bit?

I'm scared as hell of what those 1.65V RAM will do to my overclock...


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> That's weird...did you just lowered you RAM voltages or did you also loosen the timings a bit?
> 
> I'm scared as hell of what those 1.65V RAM will do to my overclock...


Nope. The whole situation with my RAM is quite strange. Anything above 1.625V is unstable. 1.6V functions properly with no errors (more than 4 hours of HCI Memtest stable, so it's ok) at 2400MHz, so I'm happy. I don't think it's got anything to do with the RAM. It looks like something wonky is going on, I'm probably missing something...


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Nope. The whole situation with my RAM is quite strange. Anything above 1.625V is unstable. 1.6V functions properly with no errors (more than 4 hours of HCI Memtest stable, so it's ok) at 2400MHz, so I'm happy. I don't think it's got anything to do with the RAM. It looks like something wonky is going on, I'm probably missing something...


Was looking again at your print screen...I'd try 1.000V vSA, is the only thing that's different from what I would do.

Won't hurt trying, set it and go watch some movies hehe









EDIT: usually Analog IO can be 50mv lower than Digital IO


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Was looking again at your print screen...I'd try 1.000V vSA, is the only thing that's different from what I would do.
> 
> Won't hurt trying, set it and go watch some movies hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: usually Analog IO can be 50mv lower than Digital IO


I don't think higher VCCSA will make much difference. I've tried up to 1.05V and I still got the same behaviour. I'm quite sure it's something else, and I'm gonna find it.

I also tried 5GHz at 1.375V yesterday for fun. The PC didn't find me funny.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> This is where I am right now:
> 
> 
> 
> Four hours is good enough for me. It's a gaming rig anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @fat4l could you share your latest stable settings at 5.1? Just wanna compare with my numbers and the relation between voltages...thanks, mate!


Here it is mate. I bumbed the voltage in bios to 1.353V(thats the steps that my mobo allows 1.35V->1.353V) and it passed 4 hours no problem. Also I lowered some other voltages like io or system agent.
Now I will try to pass 8 hours. Maybe tomorrow!
I will then try to go for lower voltages overall(vrin, ring etc)


----------



## craige

My 4790K has burned by my thermal paste it seems, although it seems minor - Can u guys pls help me understand on the dedicated thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1615125/thermal-paste-burned-my-cpu#post_25625650

BTW, hopefully I have not lowered the life of my CPU..


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craige*
> 
> My 4790K has burned by my thermal paste it seems, although it seems minor - Can u guys pls help me understand on the dedicated thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1615125/thermal-paste-burned-my-cpu#post_25625650
> 
> BTW, hopefully I have not lowered the life of my CPU..


As said in the other thread. I wouldnt worry about damage to the cpu. People do crazyer things with them. As to what that is? No idea to be honest. Maybe heat? If the cpu ran flawless untill now then it will be good still. But also depending if it ran high temps for long time? Ie 90 degrees or plus for extended time is not good. But as u said u dont have problems with it.


----------



## fat4l

Ok guys, 8 hours passed








4790K @5100MHz_1.353v
4400MHz cache
Max temp 62C !



I'm happy now


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Ok guys, 8 hours passed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy now


I can imagine, good job









Btw: id that cpu delid? And what cooler are you using?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> I can imagine, good job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw: id that cpu delid? And what cooler are you using?


Yeah delided. Direct die(NO ihs).
The paste I used is Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut(Liquid Metal).

Cooling:
EK Supremacy EVO Full Nickel
EK XE 360 rad push pull(bottom)
EK SE 360 rad push(top)
EK D5 X-top dual pump in series
Mo-Ra 3 420 with 20cm fans, push pull
Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut(Liquid Metal) paste
SP 120 Quiet fans, AF140 quiet fans, Bitfenix Spectre Pro 230/200mm fans.

That reminds me I never showed any pics of my new build








(The small LCD display is there temporary to monitor temps of Ram; the red color on one Ram module has chipped so I need to repaint it







; also the red color is "orange" on the pics while in reality is deeeeeep nice red!







)









Spoiler: Warning: MORE PICS HERE! :)





















See more pics above!

See the back of the case, theres tubes routed out for Mora 3. Also theres a switch that I use to power up all my fans. 5V and 12V switch. The pc is dead silent in windows as all the fans are @5V and pums at 1300rpm.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Yeah delided. Direct die(NO ihs).
> The paste I used is Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut(Liquid Metal).
> 
> Cooling:
> EK Supremacy EVO Full Nickel
> EK XE 360 rad push pull(bottom)
> EK SE 360 rad push(top)
> EK D5 X-top dual pump in series
> Mo-Ra 3 420 with 20cm fans, push pull
> Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut(Liquid Metal) paste
> SP 120 Quiet fans, AF140 quiet fans, Bitfenix Spectre Pro 230/200mm fans.
> 
> That reminds me I never showed any pics of my new build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The small LCD display is there temporary to monitor temps of Ram; the red color on one Ram module has chipped so I need to repaint it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; also the red color is "orange" on the pics while in reality is deeeeeep nice red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: MORE PICS HERE! :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See more pics above!
> 
> See the back of the case, theres tubes routed out for Mora 3. Also theres a switch that I use to power up all my fans. 5V and 12V switch. The pc is dead silent in windows as all the fans are @5V and pums at 1300rpm.


Is that 36°C on ur LCD the water temp? 62°C max temp seems a bit high for all those rads, must live somewhere really warm and humid.

I know the i7 runs warm compared to the i5, my 4690k at 1.3v wouldnt even reach 60°C and i only have a 360 and a 240 and it was in a 21°C ambient.


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Yeah delided. Direct die(NO ihs).
> The paste I used is Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut(Liquid Metal).
> 
> Cooling:
> EK Supremacy EVO Full Nickel
> EK XE 360 rad push pull(bottom)
> EK SE 360 rad push(top)
> EK D5 X-top dual pump in series
> Mo-Ra 3 420 with 20cm fans, push pull
> Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut(Liquid Metal) paste
> SP 120 Quiet fans, AF140 quiet fans, Bitfenix Spectre Pro 230/200mm fans.
> 
> That reminds me I never showed any pics of my new build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The small LCD display is there temporary to monitor temps of Ram; the red color on one Ram module has chipped so I need to repaint it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; also the red color is "orange" on the pics while in reality is deeeeeep nice red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: MORE PICS HERE! :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See more pics above!
> 
> See the back of the case, theres tubes routed out for Mora 3. Also theres a switch that I use to power up all my fans. 5V and 12V switch. The pc is dead silent in windows as all the fans are @5V and pums at 1300rpm.


That is one nice build! Thanks for sharing.

Mayne my next build will be a custom water build too. For now this kraken x61 does the job quite ok.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Is that 36°C on ur LCD the water temp? 62°C max temp seems a bit high for all those rads, must live somewhere really warm and humid.
> 
> I know the i7 runs warm compared to the i5, my 4690k at 1.3v wouldnt even reach 60°C and i only have a 360 and a 240 and it was in a 21°C ambient.


#
lol its Ram temp. I wrote it there _"The small LCD display is there temporary to monitor temps of Ram"_.

62C with 5100Mhz and 1.35V is high ?







cmon. I want to see your loop to run 8 hours REAL BENCH STRESS TEST*(or rly I wanna see 30mins)* and show me your temps with 1.35V with HWinfo run for the whole time.
Everyone who saw the temps I'm getting, Even Silicon Lottery, said thats the best water temps so far. So .....hm....."are u for real brah ?!"









edit://
oh i see you have i5. beh....my friend's i5 4690k @4.7G, 1.32v runs at 60C max @ real bench with NHD 15 cooler. LOL. Air cooler.
Cant rly compare i5 and i7


----------



## weskeh

I even find this 4790k at a lower vcore but higher clock runs just abit warmer then my old 4770k. I thought heat only came from vcore and not speed? Also should be a better tim on the DC's?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Ok guys, 8 hours passed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4790K @5100MHz_1.353v
> 4400MHz cache
> Max temp 62C !
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy now


That looks awesome! You really did some trimming on the voltages.









I'm getting my new tridents today and hopefully I'll be able to start trimming down my 5ghz OC. I hope my IMC can handle them...


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Is that 36°C on ur LCD the water temp? 62°C max temp seems a bit high for all those rads, must live somewhere really warm and humid.
> 
> I know the i7 runs warm compared to the i5, my 4690k at 1.3v wouldnt even reach 60°C and i only have a 360 and a 240 and it was in a 21°C ambient.


Hi there again!

Here are some results for ya...just for ya









I disabled HT, and its 4800MHz_ 1.3v
Max temp 50C
4 mins, dont have time for more now


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> #
> lol its Ram temp. I wrote it there _"The small LCD display is there temporary to monitor temps of Ram"_.
> 
> 62C with 5100Mhz and 1.35V is high ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmon. I want to see your loop to run 8 hours REAL BENCH STRESS TEST*(or rly I wanna see 30mins)* and show me your temps with 1.35V with HWinfo run for the whole time.
> Everyone who saw the temps I'm getting, Even Silicon Lottery, said thats the best water temps so far. So .....hm....."are u for real brah ?!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit://
> oh i see you have i5. beh....my friend's i5 4690k @4.7G, 1.32v runs at 60C max @ real bench with NHD 15 cooler. LOL. Air cooler.
> Cant rly compare i5 and i7


Alright i thought so just curious, no need to get your panties in a bunch haha. Im at 47°C with a 360 and 240 at 1.21v and that was tested for 12hrs, at 1.3 i was at around 54-55°C.

But yes i understand i7s run warmer. Just figured with 2x360 and a 420 would run a bit cooler then that.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> ..
> 
> I thought heat only came from vcore and not speed?
> 
> ...


i7-4790K : the heat comes from the CPU Input voltage (mainly).


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Alright i thought so just curious, no need to get your panties in a bunch haha. Im at 47°C with a 360 and 240 at 1.21v and that was tested for 12hrs, at 1.3 i was at around 54-55°C.
> 
> But yes i understand i7s run warmer. Just figured with 2x360 and a 420 would run a bit cooler then that.


Yeah see this









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Hi there again!
> 
> Here are some results for ya...just for ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disabled HT, and its 4800MHz_ 1.3v
> Max temp 50C
> 4 mins, dont have time for more now


I'm winning 5C over ya with 1.3v.
I will try 1.21v now....








So we can compare


----------



## LostParticle

@fat4l, congratulations on your awesome setup, man!









Can you please state your room's temperature, as a point of reference?

Thanks


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> @fat4l, congratulations on your awesome setup, man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please state your room's temperature, as a point of reference?
> 
> Thanks


I cant rly say room temp as i dont know but water temp can be seen in the pic as "SENSOR 1". Thats my water temp plugged into mobo.
Its mostly 25C during stress test during the day...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Yeah see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm winning 5C over ya with 1.3v.
> I will try 1.21v now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we can compare


Yea id love to see that should probably be closer to low 40°s would be my guess. I wanted to get an external rad and mount it outside on my balcony to get that 14-15°C ambient we get here during the day. Might still do that eventually, dust would be a HUGE problem though.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> Yea id love to see that should probably be closer to low 40°s would be my guess. I wanted to get an external rad and mount it outside on my balcony to get that 14-15°C ambient we get here during the day. Might still do that eventually, dust would be a HUGE problem though.


Well the lower with volts you go, the small the difference will be between high end loop vs low end loop.

The power of strong cooling loop is when the things are rly hot. You should try 1.35v with some 4.8G+ ....5 mins of realbench stress and post the temps








My water temp is about 25C. You can see it on the picture, "SENSOR 1" while ambient is about the same, maybe 1C less.
Go go go









And rly to be honest, my Mora 3 external rad is not making any difference cuz the cpu doesnt rly heat up the water. I would get the same temps w/o it.
Its more likely about pumps now(I use 2x D5 but i need 2x pumps for Mora othwerise the flow would be low) and about the CPU being delided + no IHS + liquid metal paste. Note that my Core 1(2.nd) is the hottest while Core 3(4.th) is the coolest with a difference of ~8C. No matter what I do that's how it is but it doesnt rly matter.
Mora is there just cuz I had 295X2 graphics card and it heated the water by a lot so ...


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Well the lower with volts you go, the small the difference will be between high end loop vs low end loop.
> 
> The power of strong cooling loop is when the things are rly hot. You should try 1.35v with some 4.8G+ ....5 mins of realbench stress and post the temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My water temp is about 25C. You can see it on the picture, "SENSOR 1" while ambient is about the same, maybe 1C less.
> Go go go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And rly to be honest, my Mora 3 external rad is not making any difference cuz the cpu doesnt rly heat up the water. I would get the same temps w/o it.
> Its more likely about pumps now(I use 2x D5 but i need 2x pumps for Mora othwerise the flow would be low) and about the CPU being delided + no IHS + liquid metal paste. Note that my Core 1(2.nd) is the hottest while Core 3(4.th) is the coolest with a difference of ~8C. No matter what I do that's how it is but it doesnt rly matter.
> Mora is there just cuz I had 295X2 graphics card and it heated the water by a lot so ...


Yea i run bare die as well, my water temp is 30°C though but thats because its still warm in the south of France and have no AC or a breeze so pretty much just heats up the room.

Im about 5-6°C above ambient but i measure my ambient inside the case instead of outside, my sensor is right before all the fans. Room ambient is about 23°C while case is about 24-25°C, yes its still quite warm here lol. Outside is about 20°C


----------



## gupsterg

@fat4l

*Very nice result* mate







. The Formula virtually blends into the motherboard tray if you get what I mean







. Looks better IMO than the Hero you used to have







, as before a sweet rig mate







.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @fat4l
> 
> *Very nice result* mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The Formula virtually blends into the motherboard tray if you get what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looks better IMO than the Hero you used to have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as before a sweet rig mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks bro !








I recommend Formula only now... It has waterblock(60£) + some perks ...Its well worth it for watercoolers







+ the loooks of it ...ayayayyaa









Regarding testing, I found out that if I run realbench, and AIDA64 then I get "instability detected" after 40 mins or so. idk whats causing it. Will be playing with my oc for a bit longer.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> That looks awesome! You really did some trimming on the voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting my new tridents today and hopefully I'll be able to start trimming down my 5ghz OC. I hope my IMC can handle them...


Thanks man, I dont think it will be a problem for the IMC. I run 4x 4BG very fast 2666MHz and CL10 only and I see no issues. The ony thing you need to adjust is system agent and all those funky i/o voltages.

I'm still lowering the volts. I was able to go from LLC9 to LLC7 for VCCIN that means -0.03v already. Still passed 8 hours.


----------



## juniordnz

Just got my new 2x8gb 2400mhz CL10 Trident X installed and everything runs perfectly. After a preliminary 1h realbench everything seems fine with the exact same settings I had before. In fact, I even lowered AnalogIO by 50mv. Further testing will be done, when I get the time...

One thing that bugs me is the TRFC. The XMP setting for this sticks are 2400mhz 10-12-12-31 2N with a TRFC of *313*. Isn't that too high? What's the impact of TRFC on real world performance?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Just got my new 2x8gb 2400mhz CL10 Trident X installed and everything runs perfectly. After a preliminary 1h realbench everything seems fine with the exact same settings I had before. In fact, I even lowered AnalogIO by 50mv. Further testing will be done, when I get the time...
> 
> One thing that bugs me is the TRFC. The XMP setting for this sticks are 2400mhz 10-12-12-31 2N with a TRFC of *313*. Isn't that too high? What's the impact of TRFC on real world performance?


That does seem high for 2 dimms. My 4x8 are working great at 260 but I'm running 1.7v. You may have to increase voltage to bring that down. The performance differences in memory benchmarks are barely a few percentages if even that.

EDIT: Heck, I was even able to run 90 TRFC on my Samsung Wonder DDR3 RAM in 4x4GB at 2133MHz, CAS9-10-10-21 with 1.575v.


----------



## fat4l

My samsung runs at 193 and thats for 4x4BG sticks


----------



## weskeh

171 here, 2133mhz 4x4gb 1.65v


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> ...
> 
> One thing that bugs me is the TRFC. The XMP setting for this sticks are 2400mhz 10-12-12-31 2N with a TRFC of *313*. Isn't that too high? What's the impact of TRFC on real world performance?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1.6V


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> That does seem high for 2 dimms. My 4x8 are working great at 260 but I'm running 1.7v. You may have to increase voltage to bring that down. The performance differences in memory benchmarks are barely a few percentages if even that.
> 
> EDIT: Heck, I was even able to run 90 TRFC on my Samsung Wonder DDR3 RAM in 4x4GB at 2133MHz, CAS9-10-10-21 with 1.575v.


It seems I got a bad batch. Did some research and it seems that GSkill's Trident X made after 2014 have a different IC. 2013 ones were Hynix and could overclock like champs, 2014 uses samsung and are poor overclockes plus the high TRFC.

Should I split hairs about this? I'm a gamer, upgraded only for the benefits in minimum FPS at high speeds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.6V


If I get that right your XMP stock setting was 1866mhz and you overclocked them to 2400mhz with 256trfc?


----------



## JackCY

Just use XMP profile your RAM comes with, there really are nearly no gains from OCing RAM and it is more trouble than worth.
You gotta be lucky to get some high speed RAM chips on a slow speed RAM sticks, but that varies even for a single model as suppliers change.


----------



## NIK1

I have 4 sticks of G Skill Trident X F3-2400C9D-8GTXD 9-11-11- 31,1T,TRFC tweaked down to 100 from 193-xmp, with 1.66 volts.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> ...
> 
> If I get that right your XMP stock setting was 1866mhz and you overclocked them to 2400mhz with 256trfc?


Yes, you got it right.

Actually, my motherboard defined the tRFC and I haven't bothered lowering it further.

My testing was completing 1000% of the *HCI MemTest*, 8 instances, months ago. Since then I've never used my XMP profile again, and I have installed and used many programs, including all the Insider Previews of Windows 10 Pro. I've never faced any issues.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Just use XMP profile your RAM comes with, there really are nearly no gains from OCing RAM and it is more trouble than worth.
> You gotta be lucky to get some high speed RAM chips on a slow speed RAM sticks, but that varies even for a single model as suppliers change.


I agree. In my case though, I haven't tried that hard, it works = I can afford it, so I use it. But you are right.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Just got my new 2x8gb 2400mhz CL10 Trident X installed and everything runs perfectly. After a preliminary 1h realbench everything seems fine with the exact same settings I had before. In fact, I even lowered AnalogIO by 50mv. Further testing will be done, when I get the time...
> 
> One thing that bugs me is the TRFC. The XMP setting for this sticks are 2400mhz 10-12-12-31 2N with a TRFC of *313*. Isn't that too high? What's the impact of TRFC on real world performance?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Just use XMP profile your RAM comes with, there really are nearly no gains from OCing RAM and it is more trouble than worth.
> You gotta be lucky to get some high speed RAM chips on a slow speed RAM sticks, but that varies even for a single model as suppliers change.


Hello juniordnz! All DDR3 DRAM chips must refresh each row on each bank no less than once every 64 milliseconds in order to maintain data integrity. As a matter of practice and design, the memory controller will issue an auto-refresh command on average once every 7.8 microseconds (or once every 3.9 microseconds at temperatures above 85 degrees centigrade).

Since the number of refreshes per unit time remains constant, it follows that DRAM chips that have more rows must refresh a greater number of rows per refresh cycle. This requires the DRAM chip to draw more current; in order to prevent localized overheating, the current draw of the chip is limited. Thus, higher density chips take a longer period of time to refresh.

A 208 cycle tRFC is the standard cycle time for a 4 gigabit DDR3 DRAM chip running at DDR3-1600 data rates (800Mhz clock) and increasing frequency and DRAM density obviously increase the TRFC value.

At the moment i'm using on ASRock Z97 OC Formula 2 kits of G.Skill F3-2400C10D-16GTX (32GB total) assembled in Januay 2016 and, as you can see from the screenshot, the tRFC is 363.

https://postimage.org/index.php?lang=italian

I'm sure that i can enhance my RAM reducing the tRFC and modifying other primary and secondary timings but i have to start a process of validation with tests and adjustments of voltages that could lead me to some insanity, infact i totally agree with JackCY...


----------



## weskeh

just Oc'ed my ram to see if it increases and it did.

ram @ 2400mhz tRFC @ 193



edit: i see those timings automatically increased aswell, they should be running at 9-11-10-28 stock

so should i try and manually adjust them back to cl9 or leave it like this?


----------



## juniordnz

Just got my x50core/x45cache OC 8 hours Realbench stable with the new RAM. Only had to bump vSA a little since IO was already high. Voltages are set as follows:



Now that I have my OC stable with RAM at stock XMP profile, where could I start tweaking it? Is there a rule book to follow? I've read that these TridentX from 2014 can't OC well as 2013 ones. So I believe I'll settle for 2400mhz and be happy about it. Was thinking if maybe I could lower the timings a bit, starting from tRFC.

Every change a made to the timings will require a bump in voltage? There's no way I could get some improvement over the stock voltage?

Sorry about all the questions, RAM OCing is something I have never ventured on...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> At the moment i'm using on ASRock Z97 OC Formula 2 kits of G.Skill F3-2400C10D-16GTX (32GB total) assembled in Januay 2016 and, as you can see from the screenshot, the tRFC is 363.


That's odd. Although my XMP setting is tRFC 313, when let on auto, my AsRock Extreme6 will also set it at 363. So I manually input all the timings from the XMP profile and everything seems ok now running at tRFC 313.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Just got my x50core/x45cache OC 8 hours Realbench stable with the new RAM. Only had to bump vSA a little since IO was already high. Voltages are set as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have my OC stable with RAM at stock XMP profile, where could I start tweaking it? Is there a rule book to follow? I've read that these TridentX from 2014 can't OC well as 2013 ones. So I believe I'll settle for 2400mhz and be happy about it. Was thinking if maybe I could lower the timings a bit, starting from tRFC.
> 
> Every change a made to the timings will require a bump in voltage? There's no way I could get some improvement over the stock voltage?
> 
> Sorry about all the questions, RAM OCing is something I have never ventured on...
> That's odd. Although my XMP setting is tRFC 313, when let on auto, my AsRock Extreme6 will also set it at 363. So I manually input all the timings from the XMP profile and everything seems ok now running at tRFC 313.


First off, don't bother THAT much with tRFC. The performance hit would be minimal even if you tightened it a lot. You should post your secondary and tertiary timings here for us to see. On my mobo, overclocking the RAM with everything other than primary timings on auto led to some really loose timings and frankly bad performance.

Now, regarding bumping vSA... Was it needed? Were you unstable with it lower? Or did you just bump it for peace of mind?


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> That's odd. Although my XMP setting is tRFC 313, when let on auto, my AsRock Extreme6 will also set it at 363. So I manually input all the timings from the XMP profile and everything seems ok now running at tRFC 313.


That's odd but didn't surprise me because when i set one kit i've the same exact tRFC value as yours (313), if i add the second one the tRFC value is increased to 363.
Probably XMP profile check the number of SPD present and when it find them doubled it increases tRFC to guarantee stability, infact we don't have to forget that this value is a "minimum refresh recovery delay time" (JEDEC Specs).
I'm curious and now with both kits i've modified tRFC to 313 and check if HW is stable.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> First off, don't bother THAT much with tRFC. The performance hit would be minimal even if you tightened it a lot. You should post your secondary and tertiary timings here for us to see. On my mobo, overclocking the RAM with everything other than primary timings on auto led to some really loose timings and frankly bad performance.
> 
> Now, regarding bumping vSA... Was it needed? Were you unstable with it lower? Or did you just bump it for peace of mind?


I know OCing RAM won't bring more performance in real world (gaming only), I just have that ich to have "the best that I can get" you know? But I don't really know if it's really worth the trouble, probably not...

I tried with those same settings but 1.000V vSA and got a screen freeze within 10 minutes of testing. Since everything was stable before the new set of RAM I thought about trying an increse in vSA and then IO. Only increasing vSA did it (probably because IO was already high) and it passed a whole 8 hours stress test.

Of course, I bumped a whole 100mV, maybe I can trim it down a bit 25-50mV. Will try that overnight. Since I'm stable already I'll use overnight 8 hours tests to fine tune everything in








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> That's odd but didn't surprise me because when i set one kit i've the same exact tRFC value as yours (313), if i add the second one the tRFC value is increased to 363.
> Probably XMP profile check the number of SPD present and when it find them doubled it increases tRFC to guarantee stability, infact we don't have to forget that this value is a "minimum refresh recovery delay time" (JEDEC Specs).
> I'm curious and now with both kits i've modified tRFC to 313 and check if HW is stable.


Do that. Also, with my old RAM (one Sniper 2x4 and one Ares 2x4, both CL 9) the tRFC of both kits combined should be 208 (Ares tRFC, Sniper's was 128 I guess), and my AsRock board would set it to 256 if I let it on auto.

Maybe that's just something asrock's boards do...

BTW, how's your LLC set? I got it on 1 since always, but I find it to overcompensate a little. Also, did you notice an influence of LLC on vCore? It's supposed to affect only VCCIN right? I need further testing, but I think it have some inlfuence o vcore here too...


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> ...
> 
> BTW, how's your LLC set? I got it on 1 since always, but I find it to overcompensate a little. Also, did you notice an influence of LLC on vCore? It's supposed to affect only VCCIN right? I need further testing, but I think it have some inlfuence o vcore here too...


On my ASRock I have set LLC to 5. That is the "loosest" LLC on ASRock. I used to have it to 1 (flat line) but I've changed it.
On the i7-4790K Load Line Calibration affects CPU Input voltage only.

@killkernel, thank you for your valuable contribution on this thread!








Do you have your BCLK manually set to 100 MHz, in the BIOS, on your Z97 OC Formula, or you've left it on Auto?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> @killkernel, thank you for your valuable contribution on this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have your BCLK manually set to 100 MHz, in the BIOS, on your Z97 OC Formula, or you've left it on Auto?


It wasn't directed to me, but as I have an AsRock board aswell...here whenever I try to set BCLK to 100.0 the next time I enter the BIOS it's back on AUTO.


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> just Oc'ed my ram to see if it increases and it did.
> 
> ram @ 2400mhz tRFC @ 193
> 
> 
> 
> edit: i see those timings automatically increased aswell, they should be running at 9-11-10-28 stock
> 
> so should i try and manually adjust them back to cl9 or leave it like this?


dropped it down to 2200mhz cl 9 again, memtest not stable


----------



## juniordnz

Is there any program to control gpu fan that works together with realbench without crashing luxmarkx64?

Don't feel like running an 8h bench with stock fan curve at 1300rpm.


----------



## weskeh

does it not help to just put clocks at stock without touching the fan profile?

i am using zotac firestorm and luxmark does not crash when i put it all at stock, fans dont spin untill 60 degrees, and since there is no use of the gpu that never happens.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> does it not help to just put clocks at stock without touching the fan profile?
> 
> i am using zotac firestorm and luxmark does not crash when i put it all at stock, fans dont spin untill 60 degrees, and since there is no use of the gpu that never happens.


Are you talking about realbench stress test? Because that uses 75-100% of GPU. And with that whole thing about FTW's VRM overheating I don't feel like running it for hours with 40% fan setting.

I'm testing precision X at stock right now. 10min so far so good.


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Are you talking about realbench stress test? Because that uses 75-100% of GPU. And with that whole thing about FTW's VRM overheating I don't feel like running it for hours with 40% fan setting.
> 
> I'm testing precision X at stock right now. 10min so far so good.


oh yeah, sorry my appoligie, i just checked it and it does use the gpu quite abit lol, this card so silent i'd never hear it running.

my gpu does not heat up enough to let the fan spin up though. below 50c i dont let them spin.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> BTW, how's your LLC set? I got it on 1 since always, but I find it to overcompensate a little. Also, did you notice an influence of LLC on vCore? It's supposed to affect only VCCIN right? I need further testing, but I think it have some inlfuence o vcore here too...


Yes juniordnz, LLC is applied to VCCIN.
I'm on a fixed OC configuration (Intel Speedstep and C-States disabled) with VID/VCore applied in override mode and i set LLC to 1.
With this settings i didn't have any spikes and the selected voltage is perfectly and constantly applied (i've measured it with DMM) and this gives stability to the system.
Maintaining same settings on frequencies and voltages, I've tested all levels of LLC but in different moments during tests i've got failures and this lead me to maintain the LLC = 1.
I know that theory says that LLC applied to VCCIN didn't affect VID/VCore and other voltages but there something that didn't work as expected and maybe for an OC configuration like mine the LLC set to the strogest level is recommended.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> @killkernel, thank you for your valuable contribution on this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have your BCLK manually set to 100 MHz, in the BIOS, on your Z97 OC Formula, or you've left it on Auto?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> It wasn't directed to me, but as I have an AsRock board aswell...here whenever I try to set BCLK to 100.0 the next time I enter the BIOS it's back on AUTO.


@LostParticle I've the BCLK on Auto.
@juniordnz I've changed it to 100 Mhz to check if ASRock Z97 OC Formula behave like ASRock Z97 Extreme 6 but fortunatelly didn't do like your MoBo.


----------



## syntaxhighlight

Hey Guys,

I Know every CPU is verry different. Iam using a ASROCKz97 ocf Mobo and got really Bad Problems with my i7 4790k.

I bought them from a friend and he have runned the Chip at 4800 MHz with 1.25 vcore the other setting i dont know. But i habe to say: he used an asus z97 maximus Formular VII Mobo.

I can do what i want, ive setted for test 1.40 vcore, but i come not higher than the Windows Boot Animation.

I think it Must be the input voltage.

Which would be the best settings to start test? And what is the best llc ?

The cpu has runned by him 5GHZ Prime stable over 21 hours 1.32 vcore.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> Yes juniordnz, LLC is applied to VCCIN.
> I'm on a fixed OC configuration (Intel Speedstep and C-States disabled) with VID/VCore applied in override mode and i set LLC to 1.
> With this settings i didn't have any spikes and the selected voltage is perfectly and constantly applied (i've measured it with DMM) and this gives stability to the system.
> Maintaining same settings on frequencies and voltages, I've tested all levels of LLC but in different moments during tests i've got failures and this lead me to maintain the LLC = 1.
> I know that theory says that LLC applied to VCCIN didn't affect VID/VCore and other voltages but there something that didn't work as expected and maybe for an OC configuration like mine the LLC set to the strogest level is recommended.
> 
> @LostParticle I've the BCLK on Auto.
> @juniordnz I've changed it to 100 Mhz to check if ASRock Z97 OC Formula behave like ASRock Z97 Extreme 6 but fortunatelly didn't do like your MoBo.


Yeah, after some testing I noticed that LLC only compensates on VCCIN. Don't know what I was thinking earlier. The thing with the BCLK setting happens after some reboots. If I set it, get into windows and reboot, it's there. But let's say, I go to BIOS after a few days, it's back on auto. Maybe because 100.0 is already de default value, IDK. Don't really care about that since I don't mess with BCLK.

Funny thing is, you test your overclock over 8 hours of realbench, it's rock solid, and then it crashes within 40min of Battlefield 1...that game is really something









But since it never crashed for hours with 1.352V vcore before changing RAM, I thought I would try RAM related settings before bumping vcore to 1.360V. So I set all vSA/digital IO/analog IO to 1.176V and played for 5 consecutive hours smooth as butter.

Just wanna solve this ASAP and move to (try) RAM OC. Will try to get timings a little bit tighter...

Left the PC stressing for 8hours at those settings while I'm at work. Let's see if it's still there when I get home


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Yeah, after some testing I noticed that LLC only compensates on VCCIN. Don't know what I was thinking earlier. The thing with the BCLK setting happens after some reboots. If I set it, get into windows and reboot, it's there. But let's say, I go to BIOS after a few days, it's back on auto. Maybe because 100.0 is already de default value, IDK. Don't really care about that since I don't mess with BCLK.
> 
> Funny thing is, you test your overclock over 8 hours of realbench, it's rock solid, and then it crashes within 40min of Battlefield 1...that game is really something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But since it never crashed for hours with 1.352V vcore before changing RAM, I thought I would try RAM related settings before bumping vcore to 1.360V. So I set all vSA/digital IO/analog IO to 1.176V and played for 5 consecutive hours smooth as butter.
> 
> Just wanna solve this ASAP and move to (try) RAM OC. Will try to get timings a little bit tighter...
> 
> Left the PC stressing for 8hours at those settings while I'm at work. Let's see if it's still there when I get home


Meke sure you test ram with memtest. Im getting some werid problems/errors with xmp. I need to try to fix it or try different bios as this ram what i have is not officially supported afaik.

In windows everything is fine..its just memtest showing some errors.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syntaxhighlight*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I Know every CPU is verry different. Iam using a ASROCKz97 ocf Mobo and got really Bad Problems with my i7 4790k.
> 
> I bought them from a friend and he have runned the Chip at 4800 MHz with 1.25 vcore the other setting i dont know. But i habe to say: he used an asus z97 maximus Formular VII Mobo.
> 
> I can do what i want, ive setted for test 1.40 vcore, but i come not higher than the Windows Boot Animation.
> 
> I think it Must be the input voltage.
> 
> Which would be the best settings to start test? And what is the best llc ?
> 
> The cpu has runned by him 5GHZ Prime stable over 21 hours 1.32 vcore.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Set vrin(vccin) to 1.95 or 2v. LLC about 7(range 1-9). Internal PPL overvoltage=enabled.set vcore to 1.35 easy(as long as you can cool it).
Check your memory as well. Dont need to run XMP at start so run on "auto".

I would also clear Cmos before you do what I said above.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Meke sure you test ram with memtest. Im getting some werid problems/errors with xmp. I need to try to fix it or try different bios as this ram what i have is not officially supported afaik.
> 
> In windows everything is fine..its just memtest showing some errors.


Haven't done any specific testing on the new set of RAM. It's like that guy who won't go to the doctor afraid of finding somenthing wrong in the exams







But my mobo is listed on gskill QVL list, so stock shouldn't be a problem.

Is Memtest a good way to test for RAM stability when overclocked? I heard you have to run it overnight to get reliable results...

I'll probably try to lower tRFC and, if universe is kind to me, shoot for CL9 2400mhz.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Haven't done any specific testing on the new set of RAM. It's like that guy who won't go to the doctor afraid of finding somenthing wrong in the exams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my mobo is listed on gskill QVL list, so stock shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Is Memtest a good way to test for RAM stability when overclocked? I heard you have to run it overnight to get reliable results...
> 
> I'll probably try to lower tRFC and, if universe is kind to me, shoot for CL9 2400mhz.


yes, memtest is the best. it shows the errors fast.

http://www.memtest86.com/
Go there, download the newest one, 7. something.
Put it on the usb using the files provided in the downloaded pack.
Boot from the usb, run memtest. Test 8 ONLY. set it to 50 pass or 100. And see if you have any errors








Remember, test 8 only..


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> yes, memtest is the best. it shows the errors fast.
> 
> http://www.memtest86.com/
> Go there, download the newest one, 7. something.
> Put it on the usb using the files provided in the downloaded pack.
> Boot from the usb, run memtest. Test 8 ONLY. set it to 50 pass or 100. And see if you have any errors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, test 8 only..


Thanks, mate. I will









BTW, what's the most common culprit of 0x124 BSOD on this 4790K? vSA? vccIO? Just got one 4 hours into realbench stres...


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Thanks, mate. I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, what's the most common culprit of 0x124 BSOD on this 4790K? vSA? vccIO? Just got one 4 hours into realbench stres...


It's likely sufficient VCCIN isn't sustained at peak load when it failed. May have to increase LLC or bump up VCCIN.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> What's your VCCIN at? It's likely sufficient VCCIN isn't sustained at peak load when it failed. May have to increase LLC or bump up VCCIN.


VCCIN did cross my mind after I sent that. It's set on 1.900V with sudden spikes to 1.920V due to LLC 1 (1 is the maximum on AsRock boards). The spikes don't last much, though. It's mostly 1.9V.

I read it's nice to keep 600mv over vcore for stability when we reach those high clocks/voltages, is that right?

I guess that's too low for 1.35V core, 1.2V cache and all those increased SA/IO voltages?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> VCCIN did cross my mind after I sent that. It's set on 1.900V with sudden spikes to 1.920V due to LLC 1 (1 is the maximum on AsRock boards).
> 
> I guess that's too low for 1.35V core, 1.2V cache and all those increased SA/IO voltages?


From my experience, rare BSOD's like that typically led me to the VCCIN not being sufficient enough. After you've stressed all the individual components for hours, it's the interaction between them that may have not been stressed fully enough.

Just think about 1 big bucket of water and 3 smaller buckets of water. When you pour from the big into one or two of the smaller, you have plenty of water to fill up both. However, when you need to fill all 3, there may just not be enough for at least one of them. Unfortunately, there isn't an exact math to VCCIN, so you'll have to increase it slowly until it tops off all 3 buckets.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> From my experience, rare BSOD's like that typically led me to the VCCIN not being sufficient enough. After you've stressed all the individual components for hours, it's the interaction between them that may have not been stressed fully enough.
> 
> Just think about 1 big bucket of water and 3 smaller buckets of water. When you pour from the big into one or two of the smaller, you have plenty of water to fill up both. However, when you need to fill all 3, there may just not be enough for at least one of them. Unfortunately, there isn't an exact math to VCCIN, so you'll have to increase it slowly until it tops off all 3 buckets.


Thanks a lot, mate. I'll increase VCCIN to 1.95V and see if it passes. It makes perfect sense what you said. 1.9V was enough when I had vSA set at 1.1V, now it has gone up, so the bigger bucket can't fill all the small buckets anymore.


----------



## fat4l

Its most likely vccin volts.
I use the rule vcore plus 0.6v.
For 1.35v vcore you need about 1.95v vccin/vrin.
Thats what i use.
Increasing vrin wont do any harm so no worries

Regarding my issue with memtest...its prolly overheating of memory modules. Im testing now and will report back.
Just note my ddr3 runs at 1.65v with 2666mhz and cl10. And its 4 of them so they are sandwitched









I know what caused overheating but will say after the test.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Its most likely vccin volts.
> I use the rule vcore plus 0.6v.
> For 1.35v vcore you need about 1.95v vccin/vrin.
> Thats what i use.
> Increasing vrin wont do any harm so no worries
> 
> Regarding my issue with memtest...its prolly overheating of memory modules. Im testing now and will report back.
> Just note my ddr3 runs at 1.65v with 2666mhz and cl10. And its 4 of them so they are sandwitched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what caused overheating but will say after the test.


I have a similar experience with my 4x8 RAM config. I tried twice in the past to stress (realbench) without a fan over the RAM and it crashed eventually at some point. Without changing anything else, I simply re-attach the fan and the crashes disappeared. It's been tempting me since to put my RAM in my water loop, but I couldn't the swallow the cost and possibility of some chips coming off.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I have a similar experience with my 4x8 RAM config. I tried twice in the past to stress (realbench) without a fan over the RAM and it crashed eventually at some point. Without changing anything else, I simply re-attach the fan and the crashes disappeared. It's been tempting me since to put my RAM in my water loop, but I couldn't the swallow the cost and possibility of some chips coming off.


Yeah exactly that! No issue in realbench here but memtest shows errors and aida64 memory test after about 8 hours.

Now when I was poainting my DDR3 tops, I screwed them back very tightly and therefore the chips in the middle of the ram started to not touch the heatspreader.
Now I losened the screws pushed the memory sticks and put a fan over them and no issues in memtest lol.....

They certainly overheat!
Anyway...

What's weird is, my SPD/XMP profile is different from how it sets itself in bios when using XMP.

See:


For example, TRFC should be 214 while it is 193 ?
or tRRD should be 10 while its 7 and many more...

I also took a look at my stock voltage for my 4790k.
Default voltage is 1.024v


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I also took a look at my stock voltage for my 4790k.
> Default voltage is 1.024v


And here I thought that stock VID was a kind of a measure of how good a chip was...mine is 1.016V, and yours is clearly a better piece of silicon than mine


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Yeah exactly that! No issue in realbench here but memtest shows errors and aida64 memory test after about 8 hours.
> 
> Now when I was poainting my DDR3 tops, I screwed them back very tightly and therefore the chips in the middle of the ram started to not touch the heatspreader.
> Now I losened the screws pushed the memory sticks and put a fan over them and no issues in memtest lol.....
> 
> They certainly overheat!
> Anyway...
> 
> What's weird is, my SPD/XMP profile is different from how it sets itself in bios when using XMP.
> 
> See:
> 
> 
> For example, TRFC should be 214 while it is 193 ?
> or tRRD should be 10 while its 7 and many more...
> 
> I also took a look at my stock voltage for my 4790k.
> Default voltage is 1.024v


Your M7F bios defaults to ~1V VCCSA? Weird, mine defaults to only 0.82V or thereabouts. Right now I'm using 1.12V but I don't know how comfortable I am with that in the long run. Seems to help with stability though.


----------



## fat4l

I'm not rly sure if all the voltages dont depend on memory used and how many slots are used etc....and mem freq as well


----------



## mouacyk

My M7G with 4x8GB at 2666MHz defaulted to 0.85v. I've added 0.04v now to be stable.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I also took a look at my stock voltage for my 4790k.
> Default voltage is 1.024v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> And here I thought that stock VID was a kind of a measure of how good a chip was...mine is 1.016V, and yours is clearly a better piece of silicon than mine


I can confirm that lowest VID is basically synonymous of good quality silicon infact i've hand-picked 35 CPU and i've selected:

- 1 i7 4770K with VID of 0.865V that run 24/7 @ 4,7Ghz with 1,185V on ASRock Z97 OC Formula

- 1 i7 4790K with VID of 1,024V that run 24/7 @ 4,8Ghz with 1,225V on ASRock Z97 OC Formula

- 1 i7 4790K with VID of 1,030V that run 24/7 @ 4,8Ghz with 1,245V on ASRock Z87M OC Formula

- 1 Pentium G3258 with VID of 1.050V that has run 24/7 @ 4,8Ghz with 1,32V now dead and RMAed









- 1 Pentium G3258 with VID of 1.070V that run 24/7 @ 4,7Ghz with 1,27V on ASRock Z97M Pro4

I'm very satisfied with these CPU but the work done to select them during these 18 months was wearisome and Silicon Lottery has all my respect for their appreciated work.









P.S.: As you can see i'm quite monotone on MoBo brand...


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> I can confirm that lowest VID is basically synonymous of good quality silicon infact i've hand-picked 35 CPU and i've selected:
> 
> - 1 i7 4770K with VID of 0.865V that run 24/7 @ 4,7Ghz with 1,185V on ASRock Z97 OC Formula
> 
> - 1 i7 4790K with VID of 1,024V that run 24/7 @ 4,8Ghz with 1,225V on ASRock Z97 OC Formula
> 
> - 1 i7 4790K with VID of 1,030V that run 24/7 @ 4,8Ghz with 1,245V on ASRock Z87M OC Formula
> 
> - 1 Pentium G3258 with VID of 1.050V that has run 24/7 @ 4,8Ghz with 1,32V now dead and RMAed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 1 Pentium G3258 with VID of 1.070V that run 24/7 @ 4,7Ghz with 1,27V on ASRock Z97M Pro4
> 
> I'm very satisfied with these CPU but the work done to select them during these 18 months was wearisome and Silicon Lottery has all my respect for their appreciated work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: As you can see i'm quite monotone on MoBo brand...


Maybe to some extent. Because my chip has a lower stock vid than fat4l's and his can do 5,1ghz with the voltage I need for 5,0ghz









Yeah, AsRock rocks!


----------



## mouacyk

I don't know... I'm still bitter about my first AsRock board being a P35 chipset that couldn't boost my G0 Q6600 to 3.6GHz even at 1.6v, because it had horrible vDroop up to 0.1v.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I don't know... I'm still bitter about my first AsRock board being a P35 chipset that couldn't boost my G0 Q6600 to 3.6GHz even at 1.6v, because it had horrible vDroop up to 0.1v.


Hello mouacyk! The socket 775 era wasn't a good production period for ASRock, infact i lived that moment with DFI (X48 and P45) and Gigabyte (P45), particularly the Gigabyte EP45-UD3P and Gigabyte EP45-UD3R were spectacular motherboards who have allowed me to have an E8400 @ 4,5Ghz air-cooled and a Q9650 @ 4,3Ghz liquid cooled ... Ah what a beautiful time!


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> It's likely sufficient VCCIN isn't sustained at peak load when it failed. May have to increase LLC or bump up VCCIN.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Its most likely vccin volts.
> I use the rule vcore plus 0.6v.
> For 1.35v vcore you need about 1.95v vccin/vrin.
> Thats what i use.
> Increasing vrin wont do any harm so no worries


Thanks a lot @mouacyk and @fat4l for the hint. Just bumped VCCIN 50mv and it passed flawlessly









VCCIN 1.952V
VCORE 1.352V
VRING 1.200V
A-IO 1.176V
D-IO 1.176V
VSA 1.176V

Now to RAM OC. Any advice? Should I start bumping RAM voltages to 1.675V already? Or is it possible that my RAM can handle tighter timings with 1.65V so I should try it?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> I can confirm that lowest VID is basically synonymous of good quality silicon infact i've hand-picked 35 CPU and i've selected:
> 
> - 1 i7 4770K with VID of 0.865V that run 24/7 @ 4,7Ghz with 1,185V on ASRock Z97 OC Formula
> 
> - 1 i7 4790K with VID of 1,024V that run 24/7 @ 4,8Ghz with 1,225V on ASRock Z97 OC Formula
> 
> - 1 i7 4790K with VID of 1,030V that run 24/7 @ 4,8Ghz with 1,245V on ASRock Z87M OC Formula
> 
> - 1 Pentium G3258 with VID of 1.050V that has run 24/7 @ 4,8Ghz with 1,32V now dead and RMAed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 1 Pentium G3258 with VID of 1.070V that run 24/7 @ 4,7Ghz with 1,27V on ASRock Z97M Pro4
> 
> I'm very satisfied with these CPU but the work done to select them during these 18 months was wearisome and Silicon Lottery has all my respect for their appreciated work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: As you can see i'm quite monotone on MoBo brand...


Generally its true but ...not always.








I can do 5G stable at about 1.28V(still testing) and 5.1G is stable at 1.353v - 8 hours realbench stable.

The higher you go, the more you feel "the wall". Its just ....these cpus cant rly do much more than 5.1G...even the golden ones but then again they can do 5G <1.3v.

Anyway..is there any particular way you guys test VSA, io voltages ?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Thanks a lot @mouacyk and @fat4l for the hint. Just bumped VCCIN 50mv and it passed flawlessly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VCCIN 1.952V
> VCORE 1.352V
> VRING 1.200V
> A-IO 1.176V
> D-IO 1.176V
> VSA 1.176V
> 
> Now to RAM OC. Any advice? Should I start bumping RAM voltages to 1.675V already? Or is it possible that my RAM can handle tighter timings with 1.65V so I should try it?


first download memtest and everytime you change something you test it with test 8. 10 passes for example.
I'm sure you wont be able to OC the mem by much and it will only cause errors








Try and see... I never bothered with OCing as ...it doesnt bring any benefit only errors..


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Generally its true but ...not always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do 5G stable at about 1.28V(still testing) and 5.1G is stable at 1.353v - 8 hours realbench stable.
> 
> The higher you go, the more you feel "the wall". Its just ....these cpus cant rly do much more than 5.1G...even the golden ones but then again they can do 5G <1.3v.
> 
> Anyway..is there any particular way you guys test VSA, io voltages ?


I agree with you in fact during the hand-picking of CPUs I also met processors with quite low VID that met their limit at relatively low frequency, fortunately they were rare compared to "rule" of the lowest VID leading to potential high margins of OC.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> Hello mouacyk! The socket 775 era wasn't a good production period for ASRock, infact i lived that moment with DFI (X48 and P45) and Gigabyte (P45), particularly the Gigabyte EP45-UD3P and Gigabyte EP45-UD3R were spectacular motherboards who have allowed me to have an E8400 @ 4,5Ghz air-cooled and a Q9650 @ 4,3Ghz liquid cooled ... Ah what a beautiful time!


Good to hear that AsRock has left the 775 era behind. Their higher-tier boards have quite good VRM, so I may return to them for a future build. The EP45-UD3P is legendary, have one running a XEON X5470 at 4GHz on stock voltages with 4x2GB 1066MHz DDR2 right now!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Thanks a lot @mouacyk and @fat4l for the hint. Just bumped VCCIN 50mv and it passed flawlessly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VCCIN 1.952V
> VCORE 1.352V
> VRING 1.200V
> A-IO 1.176V
> D-IO 1.176V
> VSA 1.176V
> 
> Now to RAM OC. Any advice? Should I start bumping RAM voltages to 1.675V already? Or is it possible that my RAM can handle tighter timings with 1.65V so I should try it?


HyperPi 32M is my weapon of choice for quickly homing in on potentially stable RAM OC's. Takes about 9 - 12minutes per run. Typically, if it passes 1 or 2 runs of that, I move onto dedicated memory testing:
1) 20 passes in MemTest86+ (Test 5 only)
2) 1000% HCI MemTest coverage (OS stressed)
3) 8-12hr prime blend (CPU interaction stressed)
4) Something new I started to use on Linux: GSAT (Google stressapptest) -- 1 to 8 hours

For quicker failures, within 30 to 60 minutes, I bump up RAM voltage and pay attention to reaction. If it's irresponsive, then bump up VCCSA and VCCIO's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Generally its true but ...not always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do 5G stable at about 1.28V(still testing) and 5.1G is stable at 1.353v - 8 hours realbench stable.
> 
> The higher you go, the more you feel "the wall". Its just ....these cpus cant rly do much more than 5.1G...even the golden ones but then again they can do 5G <1.3v.
> 
> Anyway..is there any particular way you guys test VSA, io voltages ?


I find that if bumps in RAM voltage no longer stop errors, then it's usually time to bump those voltages up. Fairly ardous deal...


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> first download memtest and everytime you change something you test it with test 8. 10 passes for example.
> I'm sure you wont be able to OC the mem by much and it will only cause errors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try and see... I never bothered with OCing as ...it doesnt bring any benefit only errors..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Good to hear that AsRock has left the 775 era behind. Their higher-tier boards have quite good VRM, so I may return to them for a future build. The EP45-UD3P is legendary, have one running a XEON X5470 at 4GHz on stock voltages with 4x2GB 1066MHz DDR2 right now!
> HyperPi 32M is my weapon of choice for quickly homing in on potentially stable RAM OC's. Takes about 9 - 12minutes per run. Typically, if it passes 1 or 2 runs of that, I move onto dedicated memory testing:
> 1) 20 passes in MemTest86+ (Test 5 only)
> 2) 1000% HCI MemTest coverage (OS stressed)
> 3) 8-12hr prime blend (CPU interaction stressed)
> 4) Something new I started to use on Linux: GSAT (Google stressapptest) -- 1 to 8 hours
> 
> For quicker failures, within 30 to 60 minutes, I bump up RAM voltage and pay attention to reaction. If it's irresponsive, then bump up VCCSA and VCCIO's.
> I find that if bumps in RAM voltage no longer stop errors, then it's usually time to bump those voltages up. Fairly ardous deal...


Yeah, that does sound painful







Guess I'll just enjoy my not-so-hard earned stability and just game for now. Then when/if I have the time and patience I'll try to play with my RAM.

Now that everything is stable I'll try to do some fine tunning with overnight validation and see if I can lower some voltages. Vcore I believe is untouchable, there's nothing that makes me think I could lower it anymore, but I'll try. Maybe I can trim the SA/IO a little bit, idk.

Is it worth it trying to bring cache closer to core clock? I'm currently at x50/x45. Some say it's ideal to have them 3-5 multis close. Cache is already running at 1.2V, x47 might be doable at 1.25V. I just don't know if that's a nice voltage for 24/7 use. Thoughts?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> I agree with you in fact during the hand-picking of CPUs I also met processors with quite low VID that met their limit at relatively low frequency, fortunately they were rare compared to "rule" of the lowest VID leading to potential high margins of OC.


After I get everything fine tunned I'll try to lower mine to x49 just to see if the decrease in voltages is worth the decrease in clocks. Maybe not, It's already running below 70ºC with 1.352V/x50 and I like the look of 5000mhz


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that does sound painful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll just enjoy my not-so-hard earned stability and just game for now. Then when/if I have the time and patience I'll try to play with my RAM.
> 
> Now that everything is stable I'll try to do some fine tunning with overnight validation and see if I can lower some voltages. Vcore I believe is untouchable, there's nothing that makes me think I could lower it anymore, but I'll try. Maybe I can trim the SA/IO a little bit, idk.
> 
> Is it worth it trying to bring cache closer to core clock? I'm currently at x50/x45. Some say it's ideal to have them 3-5 multis close. Cache is already running at 1.2V, x47 might be doable at 1.25V. I just don't know if that's a nice voltage for 24/7 use. Thoughts?
> After I get everything fine tunned I'll try to lower mine to x49 just to see if the decrease in voltages is worth the decrease in clocks. Maybe not, It's already running below 70ºC with 1.352V/x50 and I like the look of 5000mhz


Nah. leave cache at about 4.5G......go for voltage I would say. about 1.2v max. and do max cache with that. I tested with aida64, cache stability test only for 8 hours. It wshows cache stability better than realbench.

I also tested my chip at 5G.
Passes 1.283v and will try 1.28v now for 1 hour


----------



## mouacyk

RAM OC is entering the mystical realm... if you don't lose yourself and the sense of time, then you can sense the particular nuances of your kit and influence it to your will.

Re: cache, 300-400Mhz below core is common recommendation. 1:1 is only useful in memory benchmarking. I can run 46x at 1.3v but that's all I'm comfortable with voltage wise. Currently have it at 45x and 1.26v.


----------



## fat4l

Ok next one passed.

1 hour of realbench.
1.281V in bios
5G


----------



## mouacyk

I'll buy it... for $10.


----------



## juniordnz

Just activated EIST and CSTATES and got a 0x124 BSOD on BF1.

Should I disable those? They are all activated, is there any specific one I should disable?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Just activated EIST and CSTATES and got a 0x124 BSOD on BF1.
> 
> Should I disable those? They are all activated, is there any specific one I should disable?


Ow that's not good. I have both on and get speed drop and 0.01v idle volts. I'll check the specific combo when I get home.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Ow that's not good. I have both on and get speed drop and 0.01v idle volts. I'll check the specific combo when I get home.


Yeah, I wasn't happy either...

That's the same 0x124 BSOD that was being caused by VCCIN without all the power saving features (I always disable them all to test for stability). Maybe EIST or one of the CSTATES have some effect on VCCIN in my board and it's make it droop? I don't know...


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Yeah, I wasn't happy either...
> 
> That's the same 0x124 BSOD that was being caused by VCCIN without all the power saving features (I always disable them all to test for stability). Maybe EIST or one of the CSTATES have some effect on VCCIN in my board and it's make it droop? I don't know...


I have EIST, C1, C6 and C7 all enabled. You can try bumping up the VCore 1 notch.


----------



## LostParticle

In ALL my overclocking attempts, since the beginning, around the end of 2014 when I got my 1st Intel processor, ever, I have been testing my system(s) for stability with all the features as I would use them 24/7 : all C-States, enabled.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I have EIST, C1, C6 and C7 all enabled. You can try bumping up the VCore 1 notch.


Just did anoter 8hour Realbench run with less voltage on the vSA (from 1.175 to 1.150). Will try to lower IO now.

Why not C3? Anything specific. I need to do some research on EIST/CSTATES since there's some of them that causes DPC lag and some minor performance hit. I'm not the kind who leaves the computer on 24/7. When it's on I'm most likely gaming or watching something from my media server, so I just need low idle voltages when I'm watching something from Serviio. Also, my OC is set in OVERRIDE mode and I read that EIST only works with OFFSET mode, so I have to change that too...

I don't use sleep/hibernate either. It's either on or off








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> In ALL my overclocking attempts, since the beginning, around the end of 2014 when I got my 1st Intel processor, ever, I have been testing my system(s) for stability with all the features as I would use them 24/7 : all C-States, enabled.


It makes sense. Why would we wanna test in conditions that differs from our reality? It's just of one those things that I've read so much ("disable all power saving features to assess stability") that I took as gospel. I'll find out what power saving profile suits me and re-do my validation on top of that


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Just did anoter 8hour Realbench run with less voltage on the vSA (from 1.175 to 1.150). Will try to lower IO now.
> 
> Why not C3? Anything specific. I need to do some research on EIST/CSTATES since there's some of them that causes DPC lag and some minor performance hit. I'm not the kind who leaves the computer on 24/7. When it's on I'm most likely gaming or watching something from my media server, so I just need low idle voltages when I'm watching something from Serviio. Also, my OC is set in OVERRIDE mode and I read that EIST only works with OFFSET mode, so I have to change that too...
> 
> I don't use sleep/hibernate either. It's either on or off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes sense. Why would we wanna test in conditions that differs from our reality? It's just of one those things that I've read so much ("disable all power saving features to assess stability") that I took as gospel. I'll find out what power saving profile suits me and re-do my validation on top of that


An OC with C-States activated works with VID/VCore applied in offset mode but to establish the measure of the offset to apply you have first to test your PC as you have done until now (fixed mode+override) to get maximum VCore needed to gain and maintain stability, so you have done half of the work!


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> An OC with C-States activated works with VID/VCore applied in offset mode but to establish the measure of the offset to apply you have first to test your PC as you have done until now (fixed mode+override) to get maximum VCore needed to gain and maintain stability, so you have done half of the work!


So now I set both core and cache voltages, that are now on override, to offset method and test stability again?

I need to do some testing, but I've seen people report here in OCN that EIST gives some weird fluctuations when gaming and I imagine that will be a disaster on games like BF1 that are cpu hogs.

Only enabling C1E got me 740mv idle voltages, but that with override method, maybe setting an offset it can get lower voltages when idling. IDK.

And here I thought my job had finished









So basically: Test for stability on override mode and then switch to offset when everything is settled?

I can't thank you guys enough, you rock!









*EDIT:* Was just reading now a guy reporting lag when gaming with EIST on and It just came to my mind that yesterday I experienced some random lag playing BF1 and, coincidently, it was the first day I had all power savings enabled when playing. Gonna do some testing today leaving graphs for vcore/clocks while playing and see if those big stutters have something to do with fluctuations.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Just did anoter 8hour Realbench run with less voltage on the vSA (from 1.175 to 1.150). Will try to lower IO now.
> 
> Why not C3? Anything specific. I need to do some research on EIST/CSTATES since there's some of them that causes DPC lag and some minor performance hit. I'm not the kind who leaves the computer on 24/7. When it's on I'm most likely gaming or watching something from my media server, so I just need low idle voltages when I'm watching something from Serviio. Also, my OC is set in OVERRIDE mode and I read that EIST only works with OFFSET mode, so I have to change that too...
> 
> I don't use sleep/hibernate either. It's either on or off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes sense. Why would we wanna test in conditions that differs from our reality? It's just of one those things that I've read so much ("disable all power saving features to assess stability") that I took as gospel. I'll find out what power saving profile suits me and re-do my validation on top of that


Im lowering those voltages as well


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Im lowering those voltages as well


Did you find the "rule of thumb": Analog IO 50mv lower than Digital IO to be true? Haven't tested that yet...


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Did you find the "rule of thumb": Analog IO 50mv lower than Digital IO to be true? Haven't tested that yet...


Not really







What im going for is ...~1.15-1.16...then I'm fine with it rl. With 4 sticks you need more than with 2 so you will need less thats for sure


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> So now I set both core and cache voltages, that are now on override, to offset method and test stability again?
> 
> I need to do some testing, but I've seen people report here in OCN that EIST gives some weird fluctuations when gaming and I imagine that will be a disaster on games like BF1 that are cpu hogs.
> 
> Only enabling C1E got me 740mv idle voltages, but that with override method, maybe setting an offset it can get lower voltages when idling. IDK.
> 
> And here I thought my job had finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically: Test for stability on override mode and then switch to offset when everything is settled?
> 
> I can't thank you guys enough, you rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Was just reading now a guy reporting lag when gaming with EIST on and It just came to my mind that yesterday I experienced some random lag playing BF1 and, coincidently, it was the first day I had all power savings enabled when playing. Gonna do some testing today leaving graphs for vcore/clocks while playing and see if those big stutters have something to do with fluctuations.


OK juniordnz, after these tests of fixed OC with VCore applied in override mode to determine the voltages needed to be stable, you have to enable C-States and the adaptive mode on "Auto" and do the same torture test tracking the VCore and VRing with HWiNFO (https://www.hwinfo.com/) that record min, max, med voltages applied.
When you have checked the max voltages applied from the motherboard you'll have to enter BIOS and apply an offset value to obtain the voltages (VCore/VRing) you know gives stability to your configuration.
An example: your stable VCore in fixed is 1.35V applied in override mode and during stress test with adaptive mode enabled you track that the maximum VCore reached by the CPU is 1.48V, so you'll apply an offset of -0.13V.








After setting the adaptive mode (and his offset value) test again the PC and check if voltages are applied correctly during maximum workload.
You have to use the machine for similar idling activities like playing some music, watching a film, browsing the WEB or writing a document because, as you read, on idle or similar workload, "voltage dynamism" can behave a bad status and BSOD the machine, obviously in this case you have to reduce the offset.

Cheers,

KK


----------



## mouacyk

I use manual voltages with EIST and C-States without issue, so fairly sure Adaptive or offset is not required.


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I use manual voltages with EIST and C-States without issue, so fairly sure Adaptive or offset is not required.


Same on my mobo. No problems at all


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I use manual voltages with EIST and C-States without issue, so fairly sure Adaptive or offset is not required.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> Same on my mobo. No problems at all


I know that there is the possibility to enable manual voltages with EIST and C-States but from what i recall this is a "feature" of ASUS high-end motherboards.

From the rig details i see that mouacyk own an ASUS board, weskeh what motherboard are you using?!

Another question guys, when you have the CPU frequency modulation do you also see the voltage reduction as theoretically expected?

Thanks and have a good day.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Not really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What im going for is ...~1.15-1.16...then I'm fine with it rl. With 4 sticks you need more than with 2 so you will need less thats for sure


Was able to pass 8hours with 1.152V on vSA/dIO/aIO. It's a nice trim from the initial 1.176V I had before. I don't know if it can go down any furher but, anyway, I'm satisfied already.

Only thing I find weird is some random spikes to 1.060V that I get on vSA, looks like the spikes caused by LLC on VCCIN but LLC is supposed to act on VCCIN only...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> OK juniordnz, after these tests of fixed OC with VCore applied in override mode to determine the voltages needed to be stable......


lol I was doing it the wrong way









I was setting my stock voltages in override mode than adding the necessary offset to them. Didn't know it had to be on adaptive mode. The power saving features worked fine, though. Voltages as low as 24mv on idle.

Thanks again!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I use manual voltages with EIST and C-States without issue, so fairly sure Adaptive or offset is not required.


I'll try that on my mobo and see if it stills scale down the voltages on idle like it does with the offset method









*EDIT:* Confirmed it works on my AsRock board aswell. Voltages set in override mode + EIST + CSTATES = voltages as low as 8mv and frequencies as low as 800mhz on idle.


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> I know that there is the possibility to enable manual voltages with EIST and C-States but from what i recall this is a "feature" of ASUS high-end motherboards.
> 
> From the rig details i see that mouacyk own an ASUS board, weskeh what motherboard are you using?!
> 
> Another question guys, when you have the CPU frequency modulation do you also see the voltage reduction as theoretically expected?
> 
> Thanks and have a good day.


hi,

i am using an Asus Sabertooth Z97 Mark 2 motherboard.

and my voltage goes down with my frequency yes.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Was able to pass 8hours with 1.152V on vSA/dIO/aIO. It's a nice trim from the initial 1.176V I had before. I don't know if it can go down any furher but, anyway, I'm satisfied already.
> 
> Only thing I find weird is some random spikes to 1.060V that I get on vSA, looks like the spikes caused by LLC on VCCIN but LLC is supposed to act on VCCIN only...


It's normal, I think. vSA doesn't stay exactly constant, as shown in HWiNFO. It fluctuates. Not a lot, but it does. It also shows rounded values in steps (8mV on my board). So when fluctuations tend to land on the upper limit of its "steps", it shows higher. I don't think it changes anything in reality.

PS : Quick question to everybody. How much higher is VRing in the OS compared to what value you set in the BIOS? On my board, 1.2V in BIOS means about 1.23V in the OS. Generally it's anywhere between 0.01V and 0.04V higher in the OS (Under load). Which leads me to ask, which one should I care about limiting?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> It's normal, I think. vSA doesn't stay exactly constant, as shown in HWiNFO. It fluctuates. Not a lot, but it does. It also shows rounded values in steps (8mV on my board). So when fluctuations tend to land on the upper limit of its "steps", it shows higher. I don't think it changes anything in reality.
> 
> PS : Quick question to everybody. How much higher is VRing in the OS compared to what value you set in the BIOS? On my board, 1.2V in BIOS means about 1.23V in the OS. Generally it's anywhere between 0.01V and 0.04V higher in the OS (Under load). Which leads me to ask, which one should I care about limiting?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I believe we should care about the actual values shown under stress. In my mobo I have to set vring to 1.175V in order to get 1.192V with low loads and 1.200V in heavy loads. Vcore is set at 1.330V to get 1.352V under load.


----------



## mouacyk

My VRING in OS reads at 1.26v with a 1.24v setting in BIOS. VCORE reads 1.392v in OS and is set at 1.384v. I have confirmed my OS readings with multimeter readings on my motherboard. Unfortunately, that also means my VRAM jumps to 1.725v from a 1.7v BIOS setting, uggh. RoG -- why you compensate so much?!?


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I believe we should care about the actual values shown under stress. In my mobo I have to set vring to 1.175V in order to get 1.192V with low loads and 1.200V in heavy loads. Vcore is set at 1.330V to get 1.352V under load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> My VRING in OS reads at 1.26v with a 1.24v setting in BIOS. VCORE reads 1.392v in OS and is set at 1.384v. I have confirmed my OS readings with multimeter readings on my motherboard.


I see. So at least I've been doing it right all along. It just always confused me, not actually knowing which value people talked about.

Thanks a bunch!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Unfortunately, that also means my VRAM jumps to 1.725v from a 1.7v BIOS setting, uggh. RoG -- why you compensate so much?!?


Huh, tell me about it. Have you seen what happens if you crank LLC all the way to 9? A 1.95V VCCIN in BIOS quickly becomes 1.98-2V. RAM is as you said, about 0.03V higher than what you set. Similar for VRing. And then there's VCore in large, fixed steps. I guess it allows them to show their stuff as "better overclocking". As in, someone may say that 1.2V VRing was unstable on their ASRock mobo, while stable on their ROG one, when the truth is that when both are set to 1.2V the ASRock may actually run at 1.2V and the ROG would use ~1.23V. These are completely made up numbers in a completely made up scenario, but you get my point.

@fat4l
Quick question man. How long have you been running your CPU with those IO and SA voltages? Have you noticed any degradation or anything? Have you tried running them any lower to see what happens?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> It also shows rounded values in steps (8mV on my board). So when fluctuations tend to land on the upper limit of its "steps", it shows higher. I don't think it changes anything in reality.


That bugs me...

Right here my mobo also show readings in 8mv increments. Its either 1.336 - 1.344 - 1.352 - 1.360...

My VID was set at 1.330V and I got a maximum 1.344-1.352V vcore, it keeps shifting between those values. Then I changed VID to 1.335V and I still get the same shifting 1.344-1.352V vcore. That means that those 5mv I increased weren't enough to make the reading go up to 1.352-1.360V or does it make no difference at all and I'm only increasing voltages when I go past the 8mv increments?


----------



## syntaxhighlight

i've aigan some problems with my Chip (4790k). Today i tested the cpu by a friend aigan and it runs the 5G at 1,32V with 1,92VRIN... i was going home and tried to run the 5G at mine... but still not working. Is there are important setting for the ASROCK Z97 OC Formula i mean not Vcore, VRING, UNCORE or VRIN Voltages. i mena the other settings, Maybe some one had here uefi pics?

Thanks a lot and sry for bad english^^


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syntaxhighlight*
> 
> i've aigan some problems with my Chip (4790k). Today i tested the cpu by a friend aigan and it runs the 5G at 1,32V with 1,92VRIN... i was going home and tried to run the 5G at mine... but still not working. Is there are important setting for the ASROCK Z97 OC Formula i mean not Vcore, VRING, UNCORE or VRIN Voltages. i mena the other settings, Maybe some one had here uefi pics?
> 
> Thanks a lot and sry for bad english^^


I would say:

BCLK Spread Spectrum = Disabled
Internal PLL Overvoltage = Enabled
Long Duration Power Limit = 1000
Short Duration Power Limit = 1000
Primary Plane Current Limit = 1000
CPU Integrated VR Faults = Disabled
CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Mode = Disabled

CPU Load-Line Calibration = Level 1.

In addition to all that:
Intel Virtualization Technology = Disabled
ASMedia SATA Controller = Disabled (if you do not need it).

Note: personally, for months now I am running my LLC on level 5. I prefer it this way.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I would say:
> 
> BCLK Spread Spectrum = Disabled
> Internal PLL Overvoltage = Enabled
> Long Duration Power Limit = 1000
> Short Duration Power Limit = 1000
> Primary Plane Current Limit = 1000
> CPU Integrated VR Faults = Disabled
> CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Mode = Disabled
> 
> CPU Load-Line Calibration = Level 1.
> 
> In addition to all that:
> Intel Virtualization Technology = Disabled
> ASMedia SATA Controller = Disabled (if you do not need it).
> 
> Note: personally, for months now I am running my LLC on level 5. I prefer it this way.


You take vdroop into account when you set vccin with that LLC? Say you need 1.95 so you set 1.97 to make up for vdroop?

Also, do you guys mess with PCH voltages at all? Or leave it at stock?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> You take vdroop into account when you set vccin with that LLC? Say you need 1.95 so you set 1.97 to make up for vdroop?
> 
> Also, do you guys mess with PCH voltages at all? Or leave it at stock?


Yes, I've taken that into consideration, when months ago I've changed my habit, and from LLC level 1 - the "tightest" on ASRock motherboards - I went to LLC 5, the "loosest" on ASRock boards. In my case though, that meant going from Vccin = 1.55V to Vccin = 1.7V. I have screenshots posted in this thread, I think, of completing 5 or 10 loops of the x264 with 1.55V, CPU Input voltage. So, in my case it works, it is low, so I do not mind.

Here is what LLC 5 results in my system, under full load:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I have used my computer normally, doing my everyday tasks, for 15 minutes before running the stress test





I've never touched the PCH voltages.


----------



## LostParticle

double post due to glitch. deleted


----------



## syntaxhighlight

So se posted setting for FVIR are Safe for 24/7 too ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackCY

I run 1.60V L3, used to run 1.55V L1 or L2.
Z97x4, L1 a tiny overshoot, L2 about flat or tiny bit below. Of course that is steady state, not the spikes which can only be seen with external precise measurement.
No difference to me. I just matched the Vccin with the lower LLC so that the minimum reported voltage in HWiNFO is about the same when looking at the 2 sensors available. 1.55V L3 wasn't stable, like once when using it with OCed iGPU to 1.6GHz.

Choose which ever you prefer, higher Vccin overall on low load or higher spikes on load changes.
The hardware has no problem with LLC L1, of course unless you sub zero it or something then sure the spikes on your crazy high Vccin may not be good.
At the low Vccin below stock, don't matter a bit.

Safe 24/7? Yeah safe 365/24/7 no problem.


----------



## NBrock

My 4790k doesn't seem to want to cooperate past 4.7.
Any suggestions. I have upped input voltage to 1.94 and tried up to 1.4 volts for the chip and it isn't stable. boots at 4.8 and will get part of the way through a stress test and boots at 4.9 but that's about it.
I also tried manually setting my ram down to 1333 and manually setting it at 2400 rather than using xmp.


----------



## mouacyk

What voltage are you running for 4.7?


----------



## juniordnz

After multiple successful 8hour realbench runs at x50/1.352vcore I found out I wasn't stable on BF1. That game does take a toll on cpu/gpu OC.

So I bumped vcore to 1.360V and I'm rock solid on everything I throw at it.

But the real good news is that by increasing 8mV on vCORE I was able to lower other voltages. A lot.

vSA was at +300mv (1.100V total). Anything less than that and I would crash. After the adjustment I was able to lower to +100mv (0.900V total). That's a HUGE improvement.

VCCIO-D and VCCIO-A were set at 1.175V. After the adjustment o vcore they went down to 1.120V. That's 55mv improvement each.

Now I'll see if I can lower VCCIN a bit. It's currently at 1.95V and maybe, just maybe, lowering SA and IO can help lower VCCIN a bit too.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> After multiple successful 8hour realbench runs at x50/1.352vcore I found out I wasn't stable on BF1. That game does take a toll on cpu/gpu OC.
> 
> So I bumped vcore to 1.360V and I'm rock solid on everything I throw at it.
> 
> But the real good news is that by increasing 8mV on vCORE I was able to lower other voltages. A lot.
> 
> vSA was at +300mv (1.100V total). Anything less than that and I would crash. After the adjustment I was able to lower to +100mv (0.900V total). That's a HUGE improvement.
> 
> VCCIO-D and VCCIO-A were set at 1.175V. After the adjustment o vcore they went down to 1.120V. That's 55mv improvement each.
> 
> Now I'll see if I can lower VCCIN a bit. It's currently at 1.95V and maybe, just maybe, lowering SA and IO can help lower VCCIN a bit too.


0.008V is with the margin of error. You really should be moving at least 0.025V at a time.

Basically, if it's "unstable" at 1.352V and "stable" at 1.36V, it's only a matter of time before the same instability shows up again. I would add a little more padding and sit at 1.37V or so.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> My 4790k doesn't seem to want to cooperate past 4.7.
> Any suggestions.
> 
> ...


This reminds me of my 1st i7-4790K, *and here is my suggestion to you*...


----------



## nellyp67

hi

is this protection plan still available


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> This reminds me of my 1st i7-4790K, *and here is my suggestion to you*...


I was actually thinking about that. I wasn't sure if it was worth it though since I did the delid. Think it would matter?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nellyp67*
> 
> hi
> 
> is this protection plan still available


*Well, yes*. Please, check the Terms and Conditions, yourself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> I was actually thinking about that. I wasn't sure if it was worth it though since I did the delid. Think it would matter?


You've never mentioned delidding -- why have you tried that before taking your chances with Intel's PTPP? -- now you're not eligible for it, and, personally, I wouldn't suggest trying to fool Intel, either. Sorry.

If you'd like further assistance with your OC post a screenshot of the latest beta of HWiNFO64 while running your favorite stress test, and make sure all the important values are clearly visible, and perhaps the people might have some suggestions.

Good luck.


----------



## Ovrclck

This is my first time using Silicon Lottery. I purchased their 4.8 chip delid. Plugged in the settings below

x48
1.328 VID
1.9 VCCIN

I manually set uncore to 40x and volts to auto. What's a good starting point for overclocking uncore? 40x, 1.2 VID?

I have EIST, C1E, C3 enabled, is uncore supposed to downclock on idle or is it not affected by C-States?




How's my temps? Next step is to see how low of a vcore I can get away with running 4.8


----------



## NBrock

This is running Intel's Extreme Tuning Utility's stress test.



Power states are all disabled.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> This is my first time using Silicon Lottery. I purchased their 4.8 chip delid. Plugged in the settings below
> 
> x48
> 1.328 VID
> 1.9 VCCIN
> 
> I manually set uncore to 40x and volts to auto. What's a good starting point for overclocking uncore? 40x, 1.2 VID?
> 
> I have EIST, C1E, C3 enabled, is uncore supposed to downclock on idle or is it not affected by C-States?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's my temps? Next step is to see how low of a vcore I can get away with running 4.8


Well, I think SiliconLottery sells chips with their VCore specified, not the VID. If yours is a 1.328V part, it means you should be using 1.3-1.31V VID to give you 1.328V VCore. It's stupid, I know, but that's how it works. Other than that, it seems fine. I wouldn't really bother overclocking the cache much. Maybe try to see how far it goes at stock voltage or something, but don't sweat it as performance gains are minimal to nonexistent.

Also, your VCCIN seems a bit high. You've either set 1.95V or you have LLC at its highest setting. It's not like VCCIN will harm your chip at 1.95V (You can, theoretically, go up to 2.2V or something stupid like that), but it creates extra heat. If your chip is binned and it's proven that it doesn't need high VCCIN, I would lower it a bit. 1.9V is a safe bet.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 0.008V is with the margin of error. You really should be moving at least 0.025V at a time.
> 
> Basically, if it's "unstable" at 1.352V and "stable" at 1.36V, it's only a matter of time before the same instability shows up again. I would add a little more padding and sit at 1.37V or so.


I agree that there is a margin of error and that the reading is not 1mv accurate. Also, there's is some fluctuation, because dependind on the VID I set I see my vcore fluctuating between two read points (IE 1.344~1.352 or 1.352~1.360). But I don't think that a 8mv offset is non existent or "margin of error" and that it won't affect stability.

I had VCORE settings that would pass 6 consecutive runs of Realbench (8 hours) and if I drop 8mv it would fail on the first attempt. If I raised those 8mv I'd get stable for how many runs I throwed at it.

The thing is that BF1 (just as BF4) puts a load on the CPU that even Realbench can't replicate, and settings that would be "8h hours stress test stable" would crash on BF1. Those 8mv I raised did the job, and also it seems I was too much on the edge of stability that I needed to overcompensate on vccSA and vccIO to get through the stress test. If that's logical I don't know, but that's how it worked here. I tried many many times to lower vSA and vccIO with 1.352vcore and it would crash within 10minutes. By raising vcore to 1.360V I could lower them by a whole bunch and get multiple hours pass on the same stress test. BF1 is rock solid too, must have played more than 10h since that change.

In the end, I think we have to take vCORE fluctuation into account and set it in a way that the bottom of the fluctuation curve still provides the voltage you need to be stable. 1.344~1.352 wasn't enough for me, 1.352~1.360 is.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Well, I think SiliconLottery sells chips with their VCore specified, not the VID. If yours is a 1.328V part, it means you should be using 1.3-1.31V VID to give you 1.328V VCore. It's stupid, I know, but that's how it works. Other than that, it seems fine. I wouldn't really bother overclocking the cache much. Maybe try to see how far it goes at stock voltage or something, but don't sweat it as performance gains are minimal to nonexistent.
> 
> Also, your VCCIN seems a bit high. You've either set 1.95V or you have LLC at its highest setting. It's not like VCCIN will harm your chip at 1.95V (You can, theoretically, go up to 2.2V or something stupid like that), but it creates extra heat. If your chip is binned and it's proven that it doesn't need high VCCIN, I would lower it a bit. 1.9V is a safe bet.


Oops! Thanks for the clarification haha. Very easy to be mistaken.
VID of 1.31 is spot on at 1.328V










LLC was set to auto. That could probably be why.


Changing it to Level 1 produces 1.856 VCCIN.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> Oops! Thanks for the clarification haha. Very easy to be mistaken.
> 
> LLC was set to auto. That could probably be why.
> 
> 
> Changing it to Level 1 produces 1.856 VCCIN.


Well, you went from one end of the spectrum to the other. I usually stick to level 6 or maybe 7 (from a total of 9) so that it doesn't overshoot or droop significantly from the value I set.

Other than that, everything seems in order. Have fun!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Well, you went from one end of the spectrum to the other. I usually stick to level 6 or maybe 7 (from a total of 9) so that it doesn't overshoot or droop significantly from the value I set.
> 
> Other than that, everything seems in order. Have fun!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Well, you went from one end of the spectrum to the other. I usually stick to level 6 or maybe 7 (from a total of 9) so that it doesn't overshoot or droop significantly from the value I set.
> 
> Other than that, everything seems in order. Have fun!


Awesome man. LLC of 5 brought it to 1.920V at idle and full load at 1.904.









Thanks again!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> This is running Intel's Extreme Tuning Utility's stress test.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power states are all disabled.


4.7 isn't that bad. Personally, I don't think it's worth all the trouble stressing to get to 4.8. 100mhz isn't going to make a huge difference.


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ovrclck*
> 
> 4.7 isn't that bad. Personally, I don't think it's worth all the trouble stressing to get to 4.8. 100mhz isn't going to make a huge difference.


Yeah I know 4.7 isn't bad. I was hoping for more out of this chip. I can probably do 4.8 without too much extra voltage...I was really hoping for 4,9 lol. I'll probably see if I can just get a little more out of it by bumping the base clock, seeing if I can mess with cache at all and maybe trying for better ram timings or higher speed.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Yeah I know 4.7 isn't bad. I was hoping for more out of this chip. I can probably do 4.8 without too much extra voltage...I was really hoping for 4,9 lol. I'll probably see if I can just get a little more out of it by bumping the base clock, seeing if I can mess with cache at all and maybe trying for better ram timings or higher speed.


For sure, this is OCN after all


----------



## Darkhaze

I can hit 4.9 and run it alright, but I haven't really bothered because even at 4.8 the huge power increase needed from 4.7 only results in marginal gains - and the increased power jump from 4.8 to 4.9 is ridiculous. 1.24v for 4.7 seems like a good trade-off to me, as opposed to 1.32v for 4.8 (where there is no difference to the naked eye and minor to bench) and 1.42v for 4.9 which is just bonkers.


----------



## jdorje

I spent my afternoon doing some benchmark runs on GTA V (*). Exact methodology doesn't really matter, but suffice to say I tried to make sure it was CPU bottlenecked, and I was consistent between the runs.



Original is here.

Conclusions:


Single channel ram with slow ram speed was borderline unplayable. Big stutters.
Faster ram actually matters about as much as faster CPU. Going from 1333/9->2133/11 on the ram made a slightly bigger difference than going from stock->46x on the CPU. Of course, doing both was best.
Raising uncore from 4.1 to 4.5 made a .4% difference.
Overall GTA V is way less CPU dependent than I thought though. Maybe I shoulda benched something else.
(*) Actually most of it was spent either sitting around waiting for the benchmark to complete, or watching a couple episodes of Breaking Bad while trying/failing to get 2400 mhz ram stable at under 1.8V. That top bench might have been a bit unstable.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdorje*
> 
> I spent my afternoon doing some benchmark runs on GTA V (*). Exact methodology doesn't really matter, but suffice to say I tried to make sure it was CPU bottlenecked, and I was consistent between the runs.
> 
> Conclusions:
> 
> Single channel ram with slow ram speed was borderline unplayable. Big stutters.
> Faster ram actually matters about as much as faster CPU. Going from 1333/9->2133/11 on the ram made a slightly bigger difference than going from stock->46x on the CPU. Of course, doing both was best.
> Raising uncore from 4.1 to 4.5 made a .4% difference.
> Overall GTA V is way less CPU dependent than I thought though. Maybe I shoulda benched something else.
> (*) Actually most of it was spent either sitting around waiting for the benchmark to complete, or watching a couple episodes of Breaking Bad while trying/failing to get 2400 mhz ram stable at under 1.8V. That top bench might have been a bit unstable.


That's a nice work over there, thanks for sharing!









Have you tested Pagefile ON/OFF? I noticed a big change in GTA V min.fps when disabling pagefile. For some reason W10 prefers to use slow pagefile rather than fast RAM. It was like night and day for me when I turned that thing off. Helped a lot with random dips in fps.


----------



## jdorje

I've definitely run out of ram in gta v in the past and reverted to pagefile use. It dropped fps to ~20 for a second, once every few seconds. Certainly to be avoided.

It's not really observable in this benchmark though. I have ~14gb ram and nothing else open during the bench.

Still, I do agree with turning off pagefile for gaming if you can afford it. The downside is if you run out of ram your game will crash.


----------



## weskeh

Allright.

since i know 4.8 @ 1.26 Vcore (wich shows 1.28 hwinfo actual) is rock stable, I am trying to push for 4.9 and 5ghz wich fails at this point.

i dont want to believe that 4.8ghz on a low 1.26 Vcore is the wall for this cpu just yet without tweaking every bit i can.

so to sum up what i did.

4.8ghz @ 1.26 (1.28 HWinfo) Vcore
1.9 input voltage
1.2V Cache Voltage
min uncore auto
max uncore x44
LLc set to level 5

any ideas anyone?

Edit:

up to 1.35Vcore fails above 4.8ghz
input @ 2.0V no good either along 1.35Vcore
uncore at stock or above doesnt rlly matter


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> Allright.
> 
> since i know 4.8 @ 1.26 Vcore (wich shows 1.28 hwinfo actual) is rock stable, I am trying to push for 4.9 and 5ghz wich fails at this point.
> 
> i dont want to believe that 4.8ghz on a low 1.26 Vcore is the wall for this cpu just yet without tweaking every bit i can.
> 
> so to sum up what i did.
> 
> 4.8ghz @ 1.26 (1.28 HWinfo) Vcore
> 1.9 input voltage
> 1.2V Cache Voltage
> min uncore auto
> max uncore x44
> LLc set to level 5
> 
> any ideas anyone?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> up to 1.35Vcore fails above 4.8ghz
> input @ 2.0V no good either along 1.35Vcore
> uncore at stock or above doesnt rlly matter


What's the specs of the RAM you're running? Also, what's your system agent and IO voltages?


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> What's the specs of the RAM you're running? Also, what's your system agent and IO voltages?


RAM is 2133mhz @ 1.65V stock

Sys Agent V @ auto and i belive set @ 0.856v

those io Voltages are set on auto and can't rlly see how much Voltage they are using i believe, not so sure as i never touched those in the past


----------



## weskeh

Adding System Agent Voltage did get me past the barrier







But also had to up my Vcore drastically

1.064 System Agent Voltage and 1.35 Vcore ( wich is 1.37Vcore actually according to HWinfo)

Any chances adding even more System Agent voltage would allow me to decrease Vcore? maybe some other settings too like those IO voltages u talk about.

How far can go on that System agent Voltage?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> Adding System Agent Voltage did get me past the barrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But also had to up my Vcore drastically
> 
> 1.064 System Agent Voltage and 1.35 Vcore ( wich is 1.37Vcore actually according to HWinfo)
> 
> Any chances adding even more System Agent voltage would allow me to decrease Vcore? maybe some other settings too like those IO voltages u talk about.
> 
> How far can go on that System agent Voltage?


Definitely up those IO voltages. Try something like +150 on them and report back


----------



## KraxKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> Allright.
> 
> since i know 4.8 @ 1.26 Vcore (wich shows 1.28 hwinfo actual) is rock stable, I am trying to push for 4.9 and 5ghz wich fails at this point.
> 
> i dont want to believe that 4.8ghz on a low 1.26 Vcore is the wall for this cpu just yet without tweaking every bit i can.
> 
> so to sum up what i did.
> 
> 4.8ghz @ 1.26 (1.28 HWinfo) Vcore
> 1.9 input voltage
> 1.2V Cache Voltage
> min uncore auto
> max uncore x44
> LLc set to level 5
> 
> any ideas anyone?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> up to 1.35Vcore fails above 4.8ghz
> input @ 2.0V no good either along 1.35Vcore
> uncore at stock or above doesnt rlly matter


I know this may seem counter intuitive, but have your tired lowering your input voltage below 1.9? To say 1.8 or lower?

I've been Prime95 + RealBench stable at 4.8ghz 1.270v at 1.808input. Adaptive Voltage. I use the windows power mode (max performance, vs balanced with cpu limit set to 99%) to toggle between overclocked and non overclocked states.

Today I tried to push to see if I could get 4.9stable. I did, but at 1.370v at which point, I was running into the thermal throttle running Prime95 so I settled for 4.8 at 1.270.

Becuase my machine runs as my home server, I wanted to be able to get the max power savings when in my balanced (c states enabled) windows power mode. So I turned on the EPU power savings mode and to my surprise when benching noticed that my input voltage was now capped at 1.728V at 4.8ghz and the same 1.270v despite having set 1.8 as the input in the bios. I thought this was odd but to my surprise it ran Prime95 and a 4hour loop of RealBench with no issues at just 1.712 input (registers as 1.728 in HWinfo64). I also gained a good bit more thermal room.

So if my 4.8 @ 1.270v core and 1.712 input was my new lowest attempted I thought I should try for 4.9 just to see. To my surprise what had required 1.370v at 1.8input to run stable at 4.9 now only required 1.299v and just 1.728 input

That's my new OC for gaming 4.9 @ 1.299v at 1.726 input.

I would have never thought of trying a lower input voltage had it not been for running into the cap with the EPU mode. The discovery netted me a 100mhz bump for my OC and I'm even able to run 5.0 @ 1.38v, but that voltage would necessitate me going to a custom loop to keep the chip cool during encoding or stress testing. I can game with plenty of thermal room at 5.0, but the perfectionist in me wants a setup that doesn't hit near throttle temps in Prime95 to call it a true OC.

Anyway..I thought that perhaps my chip is not the only one that displays this behavior where a lower input actually helps.


----------



## NIK1

I run a 4790k also at 1.280 v with uncore at 4.5 with 1.190v.I will try and enable EPU mode also and see if it does the same as yours. What is your uncore volts for 4.5.I do not see it in your HWinfo64.


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Definitely up those IO voltages. Try something like +150 on them and report back


added 0.150v on both Io voltages and did a litle test run with brealbench 30 mins; worked flawlessly









also was able to lower Vcore 1.345v







still abit on the high side imo but it's getting better.

thanks for pointing me in a good direction









still needs allot of tweaking imo to find my max OC with a Good vcore.

+rep


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraxKill*
> 
> I know this may seem counter intuitive, but have your tired lowering your input voltage below 1.9? To say 1.8 or lower?
> 
> I've been Prime95 + RealBench stable at 4.8ghz 1.270v at 1.808input. Adaptive Voltage. I use the windows power mode (max performance, vs balanced with cpu limit set to 99%) to toggle between overclocked and non overclocked states.
> 
> Today I tried to push to see if I could get 4.9stable. I did, but at 1.370v at which point, I was running into the thermal throttle running Prime95 so I settled for 4.8 at 1.270.
> 
> Becuase my machine runs as my home server, I wanted to be able to get the max power savings when in my balanced (c states enabled) windows power mode. So I turned on the EPU power savings mode and to my surprise when benching noticed that my input voltage was now capped at 1.728V at 4.8ghz and the same 1.270v despite having set 1.8 as the input in the bios. I thought this was odd but to my surprise it ran Prime95 and a 4hour loop of RealBench with no issues at just 1.712 input (registers as 1.728 in HWinfo64). I also gained a good bit more thermal room.
> 
> So if my 4.8 @ 1.270v core and 1.712 input was my new lowest attempted I thought I should try for 4.9 just to see. To my surprise what had required 1.370v at 1.8input to run stable at 4.9 now only required 1.299v and just 1.728 input
> 
> That's my new OC for gaming 4.9 @ 1.299v at 1.726 input.
> 
> I would have never thought of trying a lower input voltage had it not been for running into the cap with the EPU mode. The discovery netted me a 100mhz bump for my OC and I'm even able to run 5.0 @ 1.38v, but that voltage would necessitate me going to a custom loop to keep the chip cool during encoding or stress testing. I can game with plenty of thermal room at 5.0, but the perfectionist in me wants a setup that doesn't hit near throttle temps in Prime95 to call it a true OC.
> 
> Anyway..I thought that perhaps my chip is not the only one that displays this behavior where a lower input actually helps.


did fiddle with those settings but have not found it to be usefull for me just yet, gonna keep this in mind and try to fiddle with it









thanks.


----------



## KraxKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> I run a 4790k also at 1.280 v with uncore at 4.5 with 1.190v.I will try and enable EPU mode also and see if it does the same as yours. What is your uncore volts for 4.5.I do not see it in your HWinfo64.


I have the uncore voltage set up as adaptive in the bios, set to 1.160v max, HWinfo reports 1.180v and if the chip sees AVX it hits 1.190v


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> added 0.150v on both Io voltages and did a litle test run with brealbench 30 mins; worked flawlessly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also was able to lower Vcore 1.345v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still abit on the high side imo but it's getting better.
> 
> thanks for pointing me in a good direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still needs allot of tweaking imo to find my max OC with a Good vcore.
> 
> +rep


No problem, mate. This is OCN, we're here to help each other









When you can, post a pic of your BIOS settings, maybe there's something there you missed that can help bring that stability you're after.

IME, I'd get errors up until 4h of realbench. So to really test for stability I'd use 4h stress tests and then to be 100% sure do a last 8h validation (even though I've never seen BSODs happen in the last 4 hours).


----------



## KraxKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> No problem, mate. This is OCN, we're here to help each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you can, post a pic of your BIOS settings, maybe there's something there you missed that can help bring that stability you're after.
> 
> IME, I'd get errors up until 4h of realbench. So to really test for stability I'd use 4h stress tests and then to be 100% sure do a last 8h validation (even though I've never seen BSODs happen in the last 4 hours).


Juniordnz, your bit on the System Agent Voltages was a huge tip. I haven't even touched the IO. Was able to run much lower vCore at any given clock. So far stable though prime95 and RealBench 5.0 @ 1.339v

Respect


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraxKill*
> 
> Juniordnz, your bit on the System Agent Voltages was a huge tip. I haven't even touched the IO. Was able to run much lower vCore at any given clock. So far stable though prime95 and RealBench 5.0 @ 1.339v
> 
> Respect


That's a great chip you got over there, mate. 5ghz with less than 1.35V is really nice, congrats!









Try fiddling with IO voltages too. They're very important, especially if you're running fast RAM with 1.65V.


----------



## NIK1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraxKill*
> 
> Juniordnz, your bit on the System Agent Voltages was a huge tip. I haven't even touched the IO. Was able to run much lower vCore at any given clock. So far stable though prime95 and RealBench 5.0 @ 1.339v
> 
> Respect


With 1.229v on the vcore for 5.0,what is your vccin volts at if you don't mind. I want to try those volts to see if they work on my 4790k also.


----------



## KraxKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> With 1.229v on the vcore for 5.0,what is your vccin volts at if you don't mind. I want to try those volts to see if they work on my 4790k also.


1.712v (1.728 reported). input


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> That's a great chip you got over there, mate. 5ghz with less than 1.35V is really nice, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try fiddling with IO voltages too. They're very important, especially if you're running fast RAM with 1.65V.


What are good voltages to try for the IO voltages?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> What are good voltages to try for the IO voltages?


I'd start with +0.100V and test from there. The sweetspot for me was +0.125


----------



## weskeh

As requested


----------



## LostParticle

@JackCY,

I'm trying to run (test) *your stress test* but I am getting lower fps in comparison to the x264 v2.06. Any ideas?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Besides that, when pressing Ctrl-C to terminate the batch, even though it asks me in order to terminate it, nothing happens when I type "Y". The test keeps running until I close the window. Finally, you can see yourself the duplicates (lines) that appear.


----------



## vasyltheonly

I've recently delided my cpu and have been trying to hit 4.9 on my 4790K. Right now to be able to hit that frequency I need to go past 1.4v and 2.05 VCCIN which is pretty high. Is this a bad idea to run it for the next year or so if temps are OK?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> @JackCY,
> 
> I'm trying to run (test) *your stress test* but I am getting lower fps in comparison to the x264 v2.06. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that, when pressing Ctrl-C to terminate the batch, even though it asks me in order to terminate it, nothing happens when I type "Y". The test keeps running until I close the window. Finally, you can see yourself the duplicates (lines) that appear.


FPS doesn't matter and should be about the same when using the same video file and x264 version and settings. I've changed the preset though as there seemed to be no reason to keep the slow preset when there were so many added parameters that were actually making it very slow preset in fact. I've kept the crop and resize, they seems to load the CPU more as x264 is not as complex as x265. You can see the differences below, they are simply different settings, I've removed the unnecessary bloat.
Quote:


> my latest
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> START /%priority% /B %encoderExe% --quiet --crf 17 --preset veryslow --threads %threads% --video-filter crop:0,20,0,22/resize:width=1920,height=1040,method=lanczos4 -o "%targetVideoFile%" "%testVideoFile%" 2>&1 | %tee% "%encoderLogPrefix%.%encoderLogExtension%"


Quote:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> start /%priority% /b x264-64 --quiet --preset slower --crf 16 --threads %threads% --rc-lookahead 40 --aq-strength 1.5 --merange 24 --subme 10 --psy-rd 1.5:0 --video-filter crop:0,20,0,22/resize:width=1920,height=1040,method=lanczos4 --thread-input --output "encode.mkv" "test-1080p.mp4" --aud 2>&1 | tee "%encoderLogPrefix%%%n.%encoderLogExtension%"


x264 presets, not sure if up to date, maybe can be printed from x264 exe somehow. Scratch that they are dated.
Here it is printed from the x264.exe, simply print out --fullhelp.

Quote:


> - slower:
> --b-adapt 2 --direct auto --me umh
> --partitions all *--rc-lookahead 60*
> --ref 8 *--subme 9* --trellis 2
> 
> - veryslow:
> --b-adapt 2 --bframes 8 --direct auto
> --me umh *--merange 24* --partitions all
> --ref 16 *--subme 10* --trellis 2
> *--rc-lookahead 60*
> 
> But the older was running:
> - slower modified with:
> --rc-lookahead 40
> *--merange 24* *--subme 10*


So something in between slower and veryslow was used before while adding other parameters that are defaults or have no real effect on changing complexity. Where as CRF 17 with veryslow is a commonly used preset for high quality encodes, all the AQ, PSY, etc. it's all enabled in the medium and especially more complex presets.

You can test both x264 and ffmpeg, they should compute in a more similar time per loop.

CTRL+C never works with batches, not even with the oldest tests published here, you have to use CTRL+BREAK = CTRL+PAUSE as modern keyboards don't mark the pause key with BREAK anymore it's the same key. CTRL+C terminates the batch but not the encoder executable running (or even the opposite based on luck maybe, the batch then continues to launch the next loop but I can't replicate that now, sure you could keep smashing CTRL+C and typing Y and what not and it could quit too if you're fast). CTRL+BREAK is the proper method, it should be explained in the older readmes, darkwizzie had the same issue, it's just how batch files and command line works, use CTRL+BREAK not CTRL+C. It's been the same as long as CMD and batch files exist. I can't disable CTRL+C signal temporarily in CMD via batch file, plus anything launched from the batch can again enable it.

From 2.06:
Quote:


> CLOSING THE TEST:
> Press "CTRL" and "Pause". It will ask if you wish to terminate the program. Type in the letter "Y" and press enter.


That's why a GUI based RealBench is more popular, anyone can download and double click. There is no need for a fancy GUI though, the whole test could simply be run from a single line executed in command line when the checks and user prompting and logging is stripped.


----------



## LostParticle

@tknight, hello again









I have cleared CMOS, loaded Optimized Defaults, XMP_1, and this is what it looks like:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Before loading Optimized Defaults I took screenshots of my RAM overclock and it looks like this, in the BIOS. RAM at 2400:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











-- I have manually set System Agent, CPU Digital and Analog IO, because the OC Formula is kinda generous








-- In my RAM OC I have only changed the Primary Timings and nothing else. The difference you observe in some of the Third Timings was set by the system
-- Which software do you suggest for benchmarking, just to compare the settings? AIDA64? Which version of HyperPi or other should I get for initial testing?

What are your suggestions?

Thank you.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Ok great i'll take a look at your timings. I'll have to get back into DDR3 mode, as I have been doing DDR4 for the last year and a half now and that is all I have on my brain. So much so, that I can recite DDR4 overclock timings, off the top of my head, for primary, secondary and tertiary order, same as what's in the Timing Calculator lol !
> 
> In the meantime take a look at the following thread, that has plenty of DDR3 overclocking timings for your board, with screenshots and try some of them out on your board and then use like Super Pi 32M for example, to test your stability and see if your changes have made an improvement or not.
> 
> Even XTU Benchmark can be used to see if your memory overclock is making a difference, because XTU is very memory dependant.
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=106741


Okay, thank you, I will have a look at that thread. I hope I will be able to make sense out of what they write there...









Is this the appropriate Super Pi test and is this how I should use it? Shown it running on XMP_1, optimized defaults, 32M, 24 iterations. Is this right?


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay, thank you, I will have a look at that thread. I hope I will be able to make sense out of what they write there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the appropriate Super Pi test and is this how I should use it? Shown it running on XMP_1, optimized defaults, 32M, 24 iterations. Is this right?


Yes that is right


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Yes that is right


Hey...

I've read the thread you've provided, not entirely, but I'm not making much sense because the people there use LN2 and struggle for the tightest settings due to benchmarking. I'm just interested in improving my Memory OC, IF this is possible.

So:
The default of my Dram kit is 1866, 8-9-9-24 - 2N, at 1.6V
I have managed to run it, couple of years now, at 2400, 10-11-12-24, 1N, at 1.6V

Can you suggest me anything better to try?

Today I've tried 2600 MHz, with various Primary timings, like for example 13-14-15-35, 1N at 1.720V. Talking now about the setting that allowed me to boot. Super Pi, 32M, crashes (gives error) almost immediately though.

Any ideas?
Or, this (2400 MHz) is my kit's limit?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hey...
> 
> I've read the thread you've provided, not entirely, but I'm not making much sense because the people there use LN2 and struggle for the tightest settings due to benchmarking. I'm just interested in improving my Memory OC, IF this is possible.
> 
> So:
> The default of my Dram kit is 1866, 8-9-9-24 - 2N, at 1.6V
> I have managed to run it, couple of years now, at 2400, 10-11-12-24, 1N, at 1.6V
> 
> Can you suggest me anything better to try?
> 
> Today I've tried 2600 MHz, with various Primary timings, like for example 13-14-15-35, 1N at 1.720V. Talking now about the setting that allowed me to boot. Super Pi, 32M, crashes (gives error) almost immediately though.
> 
> Any ideas?
> Or, this (2400 MHz) is my kit's limit?


I haven't tried any 8GB Samsung DIMMS but I believe they oc the same way as 4GB DIMMS. They generally get the best results by having the tRC & tRP one or two settings higher than the tCAS (Ex. 9-11-11-24-107 1T (tCAS-tRC-tRP-tRAS-tRFC-tCR). <- Try seeing what you can get out of them with those timings @ 1.65V.


----------



## LostParticle

Thanks, I might try something when I will have time.

For now, I've just tried changing the following Third timing values:

tRDWR, tRDWRDR and tRDWRDD from 19 to 9, the default value (also shown in *my post #21608*). it was not even booting so I've set them to 11. With this value I have passed one hour of the Google stressapp test via Linux Mint but...the next day when I've tried to pass the same test again, for two hours this time, the computer froze and I had to hard reset.

Also, AIDA64 Cache and Memory benchmark shows me NO difference in any score, when these values are set to 19 and then to 11.

@aerotracks, what is your opinion? Do these values have any effect?

Thank you.


----------



## ajc9988

AIDA64 gives a type of glimpse. If you want to test whether things actually changed, use SuperPi32M! That shows you a considerable change in whether tighter timings will impact your OC negatively or positively.


----------



## Gwennifer

Wut would you guys say is the safe maximum vcore for a delidded, watercooled 4790k?

I'm also looking to overclock my Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600. I'm using a z97 Extreme4.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gwennifer*
> 
> Wut would you guys say is the safe maximum vcore for a delidded, watercooled 4790k?
> 
> I'm also looking to overclock my Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600. I'm using a z97 Extreme4.


I believe you'll want to stay below 1.4V/vcore and 1.25V/vring for 24/7 usage (no matter what temperature) to avoid fast degradation of the CPU.


----------



## Gwennifer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I believe you'll want to stay below 1.4V/vcore and 1.25V/vring for 24/7 usage (no matter what temperature) to avoid fast degradation of the CPU.


How long do you think I could manage 1.4v/1.25v for?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gwennifer*
> 
> How long do you think I could manage 1.4v/1.25v for?


No one knows. Probably a long time if you keep volts below that and temps in check. I'm currently running mine at 4.9ghz/1.280V


----------



## new boy

Hey
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> No one knows. Probably a long time if you keep volts below that and temps in check. I'm currently running mine at 4.9ghz/1.280V


Hey Junior, a quick off topic question for you if you don't mind?

I have a 4790k @ 4.7GHz and a 120Hz 1080p screen. I might end up with a gtx1080 soon if things go to plan (got it cheap, couldn't refuse)

As you are using a similar setup, how do you think its going to work out for me? Is my CPU going to struggle to maintain 120Hz? Am I just going to be wasting my GPU power with it sat at 60% usage all the time?

I'd appreciate your thoughts...


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *new boy*
> 
> Hey
> Hey Junior, a quick off topic question for you if you don't mind?
> 
> I have a 4790k @ 4.7GHz and a 120Hz 1080p screen. I might end up with a gtx1080 soon if things go to plan (got it cheap, couldn't refuse)
> 
> As you are using a similar setup, how do you think its going to work out for me? Is my CPU going to struggle to maintain 120Hz? Am I just going to be wasting my GPU power with it sat at 60% usage all the time?
> 
> I'd appreciate your thoughts...


Of course not, mate.

I'd say that if I have known better I'd have bought a 1070. The cost for the extra 20% performance doesn't add up if you play on a 1080p/120hz screen. I always lock my fps on 118 to avoid tearing (I'm running my screen at 120hz for motion blur reduction) and most of the time my card is running between 1400-1700mhz (It goes up to 2100mhz). So yes, the 1080 is overkill for a 1080p screen. I don't know how much you're paying for it, if it's really a good deal, it will buy you more longevity. But if that's not the case, I'd seriously consider going for the 1070. Here the 1080 costs 50% more than a 1070. The only scenario where the 1080 is worth it is if you're planning on a 1440p upgrade, since it will hold the FPS nicely.


----------



## new boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Of course not, mate.
> 
> I'd say that if I have known better I'd have bought a 1070. The cost for the extra 20% performance doesn't add up if you play on a 1080p/120hz screen. I always lock my fps on 118 to avoid tearing (I'm running my screen at 120hz for motion blur reduction) and most of the time my card is running between 1400-1700mhz (It goes up to 2100mhz). So yes, the 1080 is overkill for a 1080p screen. I don't know how much you're paying for it, if it's really a good deal, it will buy you more longevity. But if that's not the case, I'd seriously consider going for the 1070. Here the 1080 costs 50% more than a 1070. The only scenario where the 1080 is worth it is if you're planning on a 1440p upgrade, since it will hold the FPS nicely.


Thanks for getting back to me, I appreciate it.

Its a real good deal for sure if it works out (its from amazon warehouse deals, they have moved the dispatch date 4 times so far, so I'm thinking they might just cancel)

I guess I COULD get a new monitor to go with it, but like I said, I really shouldn't be spending crazy money.

Thanks for your honest input man, its been helpful (its really hard to say maybe I shouldnt of spent loads of money on this). maybe I'll see you on the 1080 owners thread in a week or 2 *shrug


----------



## mouacyk

It'll be a good match for your CPU, meaning no bottle necks. At 4.7GHz and 4.9GHz in BF1 at 2560x1440 on Ultra settings, it's driving my 980ti between 90 and 120 fps, sitting around 110fps average. The important thing is to make sure GPU is 99-100% utilized, which I can proudly say mine is.


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> No one knows. Probably a long time if you keep volts below that and temps in check. I'm currently running mine at 4.9ghz/1.280V


You dropped down 100mhz on the cpu mate?

Havent been playing with mine much for the moment either and let it at x48 @ 1.28v. My last test for x49 required 1.344v :/


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> You dropped down 100mhz on the cpu mate?
> 
> Havent been playing with mine much for the moment either and let it at x48 @ 1.28v. My last test for x49 required 1.344v :/


Yes, I did it because of Battlefield 1. I don't know what's the deal with that game. I had a rock solid OC at 5ghz/1.36V (tested with 8 hours real bench, dozens of hours of gaming and using the computer) but it would crash on BF1. Same thing with the GPU, needed to lower the OC by 26mhz so BF1 would accept it.

I really don't know how that game can be so demanding using not even close of 100% CPU, I thought realbench would be much more demanding.

Maybe the game engine is broken? I don't know. Gotta test again since last patch...


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Yes, I did it because of Battlefield 1. I don't know what's the deal with that game. I had a rock solid OC at 5ghz/1.36V (tested with 8 hours real bench, dozens of hours of gaming and using the computer) but it would crash on BF1. Same thing with the GPU, needed to lower the OC by 26mhz so BF1 would accept it.
> 
> I really don't know how that game can be so demanding using not even close of 100% CPU, I thought realbench would be much more demanding.
> 
> Maybe the game engine is broken? I don't know. Gotta test again since last patch...


Haha, I feel your frustration although I am able to keep my 4.9GHz in BF1. It's my GPU that was BF4 and Witcher 3 stable for year+ at 1493/2000 that I had to drop down to 1480/7800 for BF1.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Haha, I feel your frustration although I am able to keep my 4.9GHz in BF1. It's my GPU that was BF4 and Witcher 3 stable for year+ at 1493/2000 that I had to drop down to 1480/7800 for BF1.


Have you increased vcore or anything else to get BF1 to cope with it? I could try x50/1.37V but I don't know if that's worth it considering I'm stable at x49/1.28V.

100mv for 100mhz? I don't think so.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Have you increased vcore or anything else to get BF1 to cope with it? I could try x50/1.37V but I don't know if that's worth it considering I'm stable at x49/1.28V.
> 
> 100mv for 100mhz? I don't think so.


I think I did, one notch in BIOS from 1.384 to 1.392. 1.384 was even fine in my heavy Linux compiling loads. If BF1 is your heaviest load, I'd stick with 49X at the much lower voltage. For my rolling Linux OS updates, I find the high speeds extremely helpful in decompressing source code archives. For you, I can imagine trying to hit that magical 144fps is the goal and, in that case, every bit of CPU speed is needed provided you aren't already GPU-capped.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I think I did, one notch in BIOS from 1.384 to 1.392. 1.384 was even fine in my heavy Linux compiling loads. If BF1 is your heaviest load, I'd stick with 49X at the much lower voltage. For my rolling Linux OS updates, I find the high speeds extremely helpful in decompressing source code archives. For you, I can imagine trying to hit that magical 144fps is the goal and, in that case, every bit of CPU speed is needed provided you aren't already GPU-capped.


It's not even that much. My screen is capped at 120hz for montion blur reduction purposes, so all I need is 120fps (and I set a framerate limit of 118fps to avoid screen tearing).

With that cap, I believe I've never seen my CPU reach 100% usage while gaming, not even on 64 players big maps. So I'm not sure if those extra 100mhz would yield anything besides extra heat. I'll try to go back to x50/1.36V and if that doesn't work go up to 1.37V, but thats my limit.

My FPS fluctuates between 100-120 though, and those variations causes the game to stutter. But strange thing is that both CPU and GPU are always way below 100% usage. Must be something about the game.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> It's not even that much. My screen is capped at 120hz for montion blur reduction purposes, so all I need is 120fps (and I set a framerate limit of 118fps to avoid screen tearing).
> 
> With that cap, I believe I've never seen my CPU reach 100% usage while gaming, not even on 64 players big maps. So I'm not sure if those extra 100mhz would yield anything besides extra heat. I'll try to go back to x50/1.36V and if that doesn't work go up to 1.37V, but thats my limit.
> 
> My FPS fluctuates between 100-120 though, and those variations causes the game to stutter. But strange thing is that both CPU and GPU are always way below 100% usage. Must be something about the game.


CPU will be below 100% almost certainly. I see around 65% average on all cores in 64 player maps, and up to 85% spikes.
GPU on the other hand depends. First, you have a 1080, 1080p and 118fps max framerate limit. That's why you see the GPU below 100%, probably more often than not. If you want to improve input response, I recommend turning on Fast Sync and turning off framerate limit. This will peg your GPU at 100% and always display the last full rendered frame -- meaning what you see is the most accurate representation of the game world possible. You may be lagging a frame or two right now with the limit, depending on how fast the 1080 can render at 1080p above 118fps.

The suggested setup above is what I use in BF4 for motion clarity and improved response times, because I can stay on 120 consistently at 1440p and my GPU is at 99%-100% constantly. In BF1, I have to resort to G-Sync since I do get drops down to 90fps, but GPU is still always loaded 100%.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> CPU will be below 100% almost certainly. I see around 65% average on all cores in 64 player maps, and up to 85% spikes.
> GPU on the other hand depends. First, you have a 1080, 1080p and 118fps max framerate limit. That's why you see the GPU below 100%, probably more often than not. If you want to improve input response, I recommend turning on Fast Sync and turning off framerate limit. This will peg your GPU at 100% and always display the last full rendered frame -- meaning what you see is the most accurate representation of the game world possible. You may be lagging a frame or two right now with the limit, depending on how fast the 1080 can render at 1080p above 118fps.
> 
> The suggested setup above is what I use in BF4 for motion clarity and improved response times, because I can stay on 120 consistently at 1440p and my GPU is at 99%-100% constantly. In BF1, I have to resort to G-Sync since I do get drops down to 90fps, but GPU is still always loaded 100%.


Thought about that too. But the problem is I absolutely hate input lag, and fastsync had crazy high input lag if you're under the screen refresh rate. Although my setup can keep it above 120fps most of the time, I do get some dips to 100-115. My fear is that on those dips the input lag may hurt my gameplay.

I don't know how much I'd have to lower my graphics settings to get 99% frames above 120fps.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> CPU will be below 100% almost certainly. I see around 65% average on all cores in 64 player maps, and up to 85% spikes.
> GPU on the other hand depends. First, you have a 1080, 1080p and 118fps max framerate limit. That's why you see the GPU below 100%, probably more often than not. If you want to improve input response, I recommend turning on Fast Sync and turning off framerate limit. This will peg your GPU at 100% and always display the last full rendered frame -- meaning what you see is the most accurate representation of the game world possible. You may be lagging a frame or two right now with the limit, depending on how fast the 1080 can render at 1080p above 118fps.
> 
> The suggested setup above is what I use in BF4 for motion clarity and improved response times, because I can stay on 120 consistently at 1440p and my GPU is at 99%-100% constantly. In BF1, I have to resort to G-Sync since I do get drops down to 90fps, but GPU is still always loaded 100%.


How are you getting that kinda fps in bf1 64p 1440p all ultra?
I'm getting 80-90 fps avg depending on the map with 980ti 1480 and 4690k 4.7ghz.

Edit: Using dx11 because all benches show dx12 doing worse.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> How are you getting that kinda fps in bf1 64p 1440p all ultra?
> I'm getting 80-90 fps avg depending on the map with 980ti 1480 and 4690k 4.7ghz.
> 
> Edit: Using dx11 because all benches show dx12 doing worse.


I bet it's because of your CPU. I had a 4690K @ 4.5ghz and upgrading to a 4790K was night and day for me. BF1 is a huge CPU hog, install a monitoring software and check your CPU usage, I bet you're hitting 100%.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I bet it's because of your CPU. I had a 4690K @ 4.5ghz and upgrading to a 4790K was night and day for me. BF1 is a huge CPU hog, install a monitoring software and check your CPU usage, I bet you're hitting 100%.


Just did a Sinai desert run, reset hwinfo when I loaded in the map. 85% cpu usage average, 90 fps average etc. I guess the hyperthreading really helps in this game. Might get a 7700k when they launch.

edit: Playing a smaller map now and I'm at 100% cpu usage more often.


----------



## gupsterg

Question to members, why would VCCIN need to be modified on my chip after about ~1yr use?

I set my CPU 4.9GHz / Cache 4.4GHz OC ~1yr ago, tested 48 loops x264 v2.06 (7hrs), RealBench Stress mode 4hrs and [email protected] 17hrs at the time.



Spoiler: UEFI settings changed from defaults



Ai Overclock Tuner [Auto]->[XMP]
1-Core Ratio Limit [Auto]->[49]
Min. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[44]
Max. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[44]
DRAM Command Rate [2]->[1]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Enabled]->[Disabled]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[Adaptive Mode]
CPU Core Voltage Offset [Auto]->[0.001]
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[1.254]
CPU Cache Voltage [Auto]->[Manual Mode]
CPU Cache Voltage Override [Auto]->[1.100]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Auto]->[Disabled]
SVID Support [Auto]->[Disabled]
CPU C-States [Auto]->[Enabled]



So you can imagine I have done a lot of gaming, normal usage and [email protected] in the past year, it is not uncommon for my rig to be powered up for over 24hrs+ continuous running [email protected]

Now a week or so back I got BSOD whilst doing [email protected], the BSOD would occur intermittently at no specific duration. Games were fine and other uses. IMO was not an OS or driver issue but an OC issue. So as BSOD code 124 from der8auer overclocking guide is meant to be lack of CPU voltage I increased voltage to CPU from 1.255V to 1.265V. I still had BSOD intermittently at no specific duration when running [email protected]







.

So next step roll down to my 4.8GHz profile, this uses 1.210V, [email protected] lasted longer but still intermittently at no specific duration BSOD 124. So then I upped CPU voltage to 1.220V, [email protected] lasted even longer (~18hrs+) then BSOD code 124







.

So I then changed:-

Initial CPU Input Voltage [Auto]->[1.900]
Eventual CPU Input Voltage [Auto]->[1.900]

Now in HWiNFO where VCCIN was min 1.840V and max 1.872V it has become min 1.904V and max 1.920V.



Spoiler: I've ran x264 v2.06 48 loops (~7.75hrs).









Spoiler: Then straight after RealBench stress mode 16GB 4hrs.









Spoiler: System had idled for ~2hrs after RB and then been running [email protected] so far 22hrs continuous (no CPU/GPU bad states either).







So the rig has now been on for ~35.75hrs solid







, using same CPU 4.9GHz @ 1.255V / Cache 4.4GHz @ 1.10V as used in the past year but VCCIN 1.9V, will try a lower VCCIN than 1.9V.

*** edit ***

Did some lowering, VCCIN 1.870V in UEFI results in min 1.872V max 1.888V, this has seemed fine in [email protected] so far.

I then changed LLC from Auto to Level 1, as tested in the past I got same readings for VCCIN, so LLC Auto is not being changed by UEFI when I manipulate "stuff".

I'm now testing VCCIN 1.850V in UEFI, this results in min 1.856V max 1.872V, this is very close to VCCIN Auto (min 1.840V and max 1.872V).


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Question to members, why would VCCIN need to be modified on my chip after about ~1yr use?


Sorry for taking so long to answer, haven't been on this thread for a while. Took some time off to actually enjoy my OC after I got it stable









Right here BSOD x124 would always relate to VCCIN. And I found out after some good advice that it's nice to keep VCCIN 600mv above VCORE for stability. Sure, some chips could get away with less than that, but VCCIN doesn't hurt, so now I move VCCIN along with VCORE, always 600mv above it. LLC is always set at the maximum, since it's the only option that avoid droop completely.

I was stable in everything you could imagine with 5.0ghz/1.352vcore/1952vccin. But then a thing called BF1 came up and I had to bump 16mv to be stable there, running now at 5.0ghz/1.368vcore/1.968vccin.

Just follow the "600mv rule of thumb" and I believe you'll be fine


----------



## DiceAir

So decided to delid my 4790k. I used the fice method and at first i was like why is my temps still high? I was struggling for weeks and also bought a new cpu cooler. So going from h100i to Phanteks PH-TC14PE. Must say impressive cooler that. much quieter than the h100i and cools better but temps was still high going to 80C in games. I thought why is it so bad and didn't want to redo the thermal paste I used on the die. So I reinstalled the cooler still high temps. So I told myself I can't stand the high temps let me check how many thermal paste I installed and I didn't use enough and Now that I have the correct amount on with a proper spread my cpu runs nice and cool. Same situation it runs maximum of 60-65C and that's almost a 20C drop in temps.

This makes me so mad. why don't Intel just use something like liquid metal. This will make there cpu's run much cooler and sure it won't cost them that much to implement it.


----------



## juniordnz

Little help here...

*Is there an easy, straightforward way to test for memory leakage?*

I ask because I was playing BF1 and I was getting around 11,5gb RAM usage. Then, after raising my SA and IO voltages to the stock value my motherboard would assign to them I got around 10,5GB usage. That's in the same map, same game mode, same number of players. But I guess gameplay may not be so accurate to measure that. So is there a program that I can use as a guide to do so?

Thanks!


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Little help here...
> 
> *Is there an easy, straightforward way to test for memory leakage?*
> 
> I ask because I was playing BF1 and I was getting around 11,5gb RAM usage. Then, after raising my SA and IO voltages to the stock value my motherboard would assign to them I got around 10,5GB usage. That's in the same map, same game mode, same number of players. But I guess gameplay may not be so accurate to measure that. So is there a program that I can use as a guide to do so?
> 
> Thanks!


What OS?

resmon is built into windows.

(windows) R and type resmon.

click on the memory tab and you can see the memory stats for all the running processes.

Check the process you are interested in and it will be added to the graph.


----------



## GarlicMaster

Hello guys !!

This is my first post on OCN, but i've been a long time fan and reader. My newly purchased 4790k begged me to ask for your help, cause it's suffering, rather hard. So, i know 4790k are hot chips, but mine is really really hot.

My rig specs:

Maximus vii hero
4790k
hyperx savage 2400 cl11 1.65v
AIO antec khuler 1200
Corsair HX-650W
1 x 840 PRO SSD
2 x 1tb HDD

Before this CPU i had a 4690k, which isn't the coolest CPU either, but my cooler had no issues keeping it around 70 degree under stress testing. I had a really big surprise when i installed the new CPU, loaded optimize default bios, and voila, near 100C in a very short period of time, with 1.226v which the MB tought is necessary to run stock speeds under load . I freaked out of course, unmount/remount cooler a couple of time,checked cooler/pumps, less TIM, more TIM (AS 5), only 3-4C difference max. After some good readings on intel forums, i've notticed a lot of guys with M7H and some gigabyte boards had to limit they're CPU's in Intel extreme tunning to keep temps lower, but the problem is it seems i am unable to run XTU to make those changes because XTU doesne't recognize my processor, so for now i'm stuck with really bad temps, on a decent chip (i said decent because it defaults at 1.0016v).

My current bios settings are : xmp1 (2400), manual voltage 1.155v (1.158v max OS), per core x44 x44 x43 x42 , uncore min 42x max 44x 1.116v , llc level 7, the rest of the settings are on auto and my temps peak at around 78C under stress testing realbench and 74C under BF 1 which keeps my CPU a lot at 100% usage, but i get an average 40-41C when playing. After a lot of pages on OCN i saw that many of your CPU's stay under 65C with more voltage than i'm using, so the question is, am i missing something ? is everybody using custom loops and delid to get those temps ?is limiting the CPU in XTU a must for every 4790k with this mobo ?

Sorry that i didn't post any screenshots for now, will do when i get home. I would really appreciate your input guys, any tip or advice is valued. I only wish to OC my CPU to a decent 47G-48G with 1.23- 1.28, but the temps are killing me as soon as i get past 1.2v, is delliding the only way to go ? Thank you in advance for your support guys, hope i didn't exceed the question limits







) Looking forward for your replies and sorry for my english.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarlicMaster*
> 
> Hello guys !!
> 
> This is my first post on OCN, but i've been a long time fan and reader. My newly purchased 4790k begged me to ask for your help, cause it's suffering, rather hard. So, i know 4790k are hot chips, but mine is really really hot.
> 
> My rig specs:
> 
> Maximus vii hero
> 4790k
> hyperx savage 2400 cl11 1.65v
> AIO antec khuler 1200
> Corsair HX-650W
> 1 x 840 PRO SSD
> 2 x 1tb HDD
> 
> Before this CPU i had a 4690k, which isn't the coolest CPU either, but my cooler had no issues keeping it around 70 degree under stress testing. I had a really big surprise when i installed the new CPU, loaded optimize default bios, and voila, near 100C in a very short period of time, with 1.226v which the MB tought is necessary to run stock speeds under load . I freaked out of course, unmount/remount cooler a couple of time,checked cooler/pumps, less TIM, more TIM (AS 5), only 3-4C difference max. After some good readings on intel forums, i've notticed a lot of guys with M7H and some gigabyte boards had to limit they're CPU's in Intel extreme tunning to keep temps lower, but the problem is it seems i am unable to run XTU to make those changes because XTU doesne't recognize my processor, so for now i'm stuck with really bad temps, on a decent chip (i said decent because it defaults at 1.0016v).
> 
> My current bios settings are : xmp1 (2400), manual voltage 1.155v (1.158v max OS), per core x44 x44 x43 x42 , uncore min 42x max 44x 1.116v , llc level 7, the rest of the settings are on auto and my temps peak at around 78C under stress testing realbench and 74C under BF 1 which keeps my CPU a lot at 100% usage, but i get an average 40-41C when playing. After a lot of pages on OCN i saw that many of your CPU's stay under 65C with more voltage than i'm using, so the question is, am i missing something ? is everybody using custom loops and delid to get those temps ?is limiting the CPU in XTU a must for every 4790k with this mobo ?
> 
> Sorry that i didn't post any screenshots for now, will do when i get home. I would really appreciate your input guys, any tip or advice is valued. I only wish to OC my CPU to a decent 47G-48G with 1.23- 1.28, but the temps are killing me as soon as i get past 1.2v, is delliding the only way to go ? Thank you in advance for your support guys, hope i didn't exceed the question limits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Looking forward for your replies and sorry for my english.


You need to delid that cpu my friend. I was havign major heat issues and couldn't overclock at all now I can do it and it's hot where I stay. When I delidded my CPU I used Cooler master mastergel nano (if you want to use thermal paste just use this otherwise use coolaboratories liquid pro but htey dangerous) My temps improved from 70-80C in same game 4.4GHz 1.2V to 50-65 max 4.6Ghz 1.35V stable. Before my cpu wasn't even stable 1.35V now it is. My guess was that something wasn't stable in the cpu due to heat and made my pc freeze.

The cool thing now is when playing game or stress testing my cpu goes from load temps to lowest idle temps much faster than before. I'm still pissed at intel that they didn't use proper TIM on the die cause it won't cost them that much. They can even make the CPU a bit more expensive and won't be much but temps will be a lot better.


----------



## GarlicMaster

Thank you for reply DiceAir. It really sucks that intel chose this TIM, but still... maybe something wrong with my chip ? or my settings ? i have attached HWinfo64 screenshots after 5h of BF1, if you guys could check them please and guide me to the right directions. Should i be looking at max temps or average ? Any advice is welcomed,maybe i could lower some voltages that impact CPU temp ,thanks again.

cpu1.JPG 178k .JPG file


cpu2.JPG 167k .JPG file


cpu3.JPG 154k .JPG file


cpu4.JPG 165k .JPG file


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarlicMaster*
> 
> Hello guys !!
> 
> This is my first post on OCN, but i've been a long time fan and reader. My newly purchased 4790k begged me to ask for your help, cause it's suffering, rather hard. So, i know 4790k are hot chips, but mine is really really hot.
> 
> My rig specs:
> 
> Maximus vii hero
> 4790k
> hyperx savage 2400 cl11 1.65v
> AIO antec khuler 1200
> Corsair HX-650W
> 1 x 840 PRO SSD
> 2 x 1tb HDD
> 
> Before this CPU i had a 4690k, which isn't the coolest CPU either, but my cooler had no issues keeping it around 70 degree under stress testing. I had a really big surprise when i installed the new CPU, loaded optimize default bios, and voila, near 100C in a very short period of time, with 1.226v which the MB tought is necessary to run stock speeds under load . I freaked out of course, unmount/remount cooler a couple of time,checked cooler/pumps, less TIM, more TIM (AS 5), only 3-4C difference max. After some good readings on intel forums, i've notticed a lot of guys with M7H and some gigabyte boards had to limit they're CPU's in Intel extreme tunning to keep temps lower, but the problem is it seems i am unable to run XTU to make those changes because XTU doesne't recognize my processor, so for now i'm stuck with really bad temps, on a decent chip (i said decent because it defaults at 1.0016v).
> 
> My current bios settings are : xmp1 (2400), manual voltage 1.155v (1.158v max OS), per core x44 x44 x43 x42 , uncore min 42x max 44x 1.116v , llc level 7, the rest of the settings are on auto and my temps peak at around 78C under stress testing realbench and 74C under BF 1 which keeps my CPU a lot at 100% usage, but i get an average 40-41C when playing. After a lot of pages on OCN i saw that many of your CPU's stay under 65C with more voltage than i'm using, so the question is, am i missing something ? is everybody using custom loops and delid to get those temps ?is limiting the CPU in XTU a must for every 4790k with this mobo ?
> 
> Sorry that i didn't post any screenshots for now, will do when i get home. I would really appreciate your input guys, any tip or advice is valued. I only wish to OC my CPU to a decent 47G-48G with 1.23- 1.28, but the temps are killing me as soon as i get past 1.2v, is delliding the only way to go ? Thank you in advance for your support guys, hope i didn't exceed the question limits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Looking forward for your replies and sorry for my english.


See if the following thread is any help:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1618601/updated-high-temps-despite-ek-predator-360/30

Sounds like you also just need a delid. After this is successfully done, the heat will transfer better from the die to the integrated heat sink (ihs) and your core temperatures will not be so hot.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarlicMaster*
> 
> Thank you for reply DiceAir. It really sucks that intel chose this TIM, but still... maybe something wrong with my chip ? or my settings ? i have attached HWinfo64 screenshots after 5h of BF1, if you guys could check them please and guide me to the right directions. Should i be looking at max temps or average ? Any advice is welcomed,maybe i could lower some voltages that impact CPU temp ,thanks again.
> 
> cpu1.JPG 178k .JPG file
> 
> 
> cpu2.JPG 167k .JPG file
> 
> 
> cpu3.JPG 154k .JPG file
> 
> 
> cpu4.JPG 165k .JPG file


Everything seems fine and your voltage is very low for 4.4GHz. You should be getting much better temps. You can return the cpu and get a new one but my guess is that you might have a golden chip. First thing you might try is check if you have latest bios installed for your motherboard. After you've done that and temps still high then either return the cpu for another one that might just have the same problems or delid the cpu. By the looks I guess you might see a huge gain in temps when you delid your cpu.

I used the vice method but don't use the method that involves a pice of wood and hammer that's just stupid. Just do this


----------



## mouacyk

Vice-only method... not bad. However, I would advise covering the bottom of the CPU with masking or electric tape while out of its socket. You do not want to scratch the contacts or chip anything.


----------



## DiceAir

one step you must skip is by using silicone glue. after you put your thermalpaste on dthe die then carefully install it in the cpu socket and put the Heat spreader back on. then make sure that the cpu socket is giving pressure on both side extended pieces so that the clamp force is good on the heatspreader. it should work and temps should be much better trust me was also so stressed when I delidded my cpu but man I'm so happy now.

Stable 4.6GHz 1.235V and I might go higher. Just busy downloading a game via Origin (man hate slow internet) and then will start with overclocking again. I hope I can do 4.8GHz and maybe even higher without getting temps to high. aiming for below 80C for daily use. glad it's very hot here cause then I know my overclock can handle pretty much any temps where I stay. Hope the info helps.

Looking at the video again that guy has even better temps than me but I'm still happy with my results even if it's not as low as it can be. At least my cpu is way lower than what it was. Before was 80C in games now 65 max in the most demanding games and that's stock vs overclock.


----------



## juniordnz

@mouacyk

So, moving on from the BF1 thread.

After multiple attempts with MemTest86 and not being able to run 10min without an error on test 8 I download HCI memtest and just after 486% I got an error. Image follows:



So, to test if it is a faulty stick or bad XMP setting I must now test it 1600mhz 1.5V CL9 or I test it at the SPD speed the manufacturer shows in the specifications, which is 1333mhz 1.5V?


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> @mouacyk
> 
> So, to test if it is a faulty stick or bad XMP setting I must now test it 1600mhz 1.5V CL9 or I test it at the SPD speed the manufacturer shows in the specifications, which is 1333mhz 1.5V?


I would start at 1333 Mhz, 1.5V with whatever timings are on the memory, perhaps 9-9-9-24. This is a JDEC standard speed so if that doesn't work I would guess it is the memory.

If you have access to another system you could try moving the RAM to that system and testing there.

If the 1333 works, try 1600, again at 1.5V and see how that goes and work up from there.

Have you contacted G.Skill? They have an excellent forum monitored by their tech support. http://www.gskill.us/forum/


----------



## mouacyk

I see in screen that you tested at 2400MHz, but I do not see a voltage for the RAM. I'm assuming you ran at 1.65v. I would bump that up a notch or two, and try HCI again, noting how long it takes to fail if it does. I would test up to 1.7v, before declaring a defect at XMP settings. If RAM voltage increase doesn't reduce the error, try upping that SA to 1.25v. If error goes away, work your way backwards.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> I would start at 1333 Mhz, 1.5V with whatever timings are on the memory, perhaps 9-9-9-24. This is a JDEC standard speed so if that doesn't work I would guess it is the memory.
> 
> If you have access to another system you could try moving the RAM to that system and testing there.
> 
> If the 1333 works, try 1600, again at 1.5V and see how that goes and work up from there.
> 
> Have you contacted G.Skill? They have an excellent forum monitored by their tech support. http://www.gskill.us/forum/


Just did what you said and passed a 50min memtest run without any errors. With the XMP settings I wouldn't get past 10min without errors.

I'm guessing it's not faulty ram after all, right? It just can't run XMP settings and can be anything from my motherboard to my CPU. Although I think CPU is not an issue since even running at stock settings it wouldn't take in the 2400mhz/1.65V XMP setting. Even with absurd values of 1.200V on VSA and VCCIO. Could it be my mobo?

I'll just run this JDEC settings with my stable OC and see if Battlefield 1 keeps crashing. If the crashes disappear, I've found the culprit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I see in screen that you tested at 2400MHz, but I do not see a voltage for the RAM. I'm assuming you ran at 1.65v. I would bump that up a notch or two, and try HCI again, noting how long it takes to fail if it does. I would test up to 1.7v, before declaring a defect at XMP settings. If RAM voltage increase doesn't reduce the error, try upping that SA to 1.25v. If error goes away, work your way backwards.


I forgot to mention. That test already had 1.675V DRAM Voltage.

I'll try what you said and report back. Thanks a lot for all the help.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Just did what you said and passed a 50min memtest run without any errors. With the XMP settings I wouldn't get past 10min without errors.
> 
> I'm guessing it's not faulty ram after all, right? It just can't run XMP settings and can be anything from my motherboard to my CPU. Although I think CPU is not an issue since even running at stock settings it wouldn't take in the 2400mhz/1.65V XMP setting. Even with absurd values of 1.200V on VSA and VCCIO. Could it be my mobo?
> 
> I'll just run this JDEC settings with my stable OC and see if Battlefield 1 keeps crashing. If the crashes disappear, I've found the culprit.
> I forgot to mention. That test already had 1.675V DRAM Voltage.
> 
> I'll try what you said and report back. Thanks a lot for all the help.


Glad to hear it worked. I'd rather see a config issue vs faulty hardware.

When you get to the OC, I would seek advice on the memory forum here or on the G.Skill forum.

I have messed around *alot* with memory overclocking and sub timings on other systems, and there seems to be a fair amount of magic or guess work along with the math.

Here is what I did for my 4790K with G.Skill RAM. The BIOS didn't recognize the XMP settings so I had to set them all by hand. http://www.overclock.net/t/1570386/ddr3-1600-cl7-to-ddr3-2133-or-2400-where-is-the-best-place-to-get-complete-timings/0_30

One more thing, did you increase System Agent Offset? The SA offset is a slight tweek to give the on CPU memory controller a little more voltage which seems to help stability at faster memory speeds. Downside is it adds a little more heat on the CPU die ( from what I have read).

I started at + 0.200 ( + 200 millivolts ) and then backed it off 10 millivolts until it was around +0.100

good luck!


----------



## mouacyk

I don't know exactly what it is with SA and the IMC, but fortunately I only needed +0.05v to my stock 0.85v, which puts it at 0.9v for my 4x8GB at 2666MHz. Earlier on, I did try the 1.25v SA suggestion, but it actually made the memory unstable for me, so I stepped it down in bisections and it got more stable as it got closer to the stock 0.85v. My DIMMs are better binned, one kit at 2666MHz and one at 2933MHz. The other thing is the IMC on my CPU probably wasn't abused for long on extreme cooling or inadequate cooling. The ugly side of owning second-hand "golden" CPUs.

With all that said, XMP DIMMs are probably binned closer to how Silicon Lottery bins CPUs, meaning it's only a close approximate to its maximal potential. As long as XMP works for 90-95% of their customers, dealing with 5-10% of their customers is probably expected in their budget. It's what customer service is hired for.


----------



## juniordnz

I must have played more than consecutive 2 hours and not a single crash with the RAM set at the JDEC spec. Need more time to say it, but it's 99% the RAM that was causing my BF1 crashes. The silver lining is now I know my 5ghz OC is stable and I won't have to downclock it.

So, if I found out my RAM is not stable at the XMP configuration, what would be the next steps? I thought:

1) Try 1.7V and up to 1.2V VSA and VCCIO.
2) Lower it to 2133mhz with all the same specs.
3) Maybe try to mess with the timings, loosen it to CL11 maybe. This is where I get confused a little. I don't know what timings would be the most important ones stability wise. Maybe I can keep this RAM at 2400mhz with looser timings, I don't know.


----------



## mouacyk

Yep, next step would be to try raising RAM voltage AND SA/VCCIO together. This is the strenuous part, because there are more combinations to try. Like someone said, either eventually there will be a magical/perfect combination of the voltages that give you 100% stability, or your IMC just doesn't tolerate the speed and timings and errors occur more frequently.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Yep, next step would be to try raising RAM voltage AND SA/VCCIO together. This is the strenuous part, because there are more combinations to try. Like someone said, either eventually there will be a magical/perfect combination of the voltages that give you 100% stability, or your IMC just doesn't tolerate the speed and timings and errors occur more frequently.


I noticed the same thing you reported earlier: higher vSA is worse for stability. Tried 1.1V and errors popped up faster and in larger scale than with 900mv. (Stock VSA on my chip is 796mv)

I just tried 1.7V and 1.225V Vccio and errors popped up in like 2 minutes. I don't know if I would be comfortable running those voltages anyway.

What I'm testing now is 2400mhz with 11-13-13-31 2N and stock voltage. All other timings the same. The same timings used for lower grade 2400mhz sticks from Gskill. Let's see where this goes.

BTW, a good deal on some 4x4gb dominator platinum 2400mhz cas9 showed up. I've always liked the looks of it and the price is good. This kit used to cost almost 400usd new. Would it be a nice improvement? Or maybe this instability has to do more with my IMC and not with the gskill sticks itself? My gskill are hynix, very high trfc of 313 and those corsairs are Samsung v4.13.

Thanks again!


----------



## mouacyk

I don't advise going to 4 DIMMs if you suspect your IMC, because more DIMMs will always stress it more. Just imagine trying to synchronize 4 singers in a choir, when 2 is already a mess.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I don't advise going to 4 DIMMs if you suspect your IMC, because more DIMMs will always stress it more. Just imagine trying to synchronize 4 singers in a choir, when 2 is already a mess.


Makes perfect sense. Is there a way to narrow down if this is a IMC or faulty DIMM issue? unfortunately I don't have another computer that can handle 2400mhz, otherwise I would test it.

update:

Going for 2400mhz 11-13-13-31 2N got me stable up to 40minutes, much better than the previous 9minutes until the first error appears. But one error is one error too much, so back at square zero. Is there any other important timing for stability than those. I'm pretty clueless when it comes to RAM OC.

Guess I'll try higher VSA once again, then try 1.675V. If both doesn't work I'll shoot for 2133mhz CL10.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Going for 2400mhz 11-13-13-31 2N got me stable up to 40minutes, much better than the previous 9minutes until the first error appears. But one error is one error too much, so back at square zero. Is there any other important timing for stability than those. I'm pretty clueless when it comes to RAM OC.
> 
> .


Did you set sub timings?

Checkout the thread I linked to above for what I set mine to. The timings should be very similar for 2400 Mhz as what I set.

There are a couple of secondary timings if not set exactly based on other timings can cause instability.


----------



## mouacyk

The Trident X 2400 kit is very popular and there are lots of 2400 kits out there, versus anything beyond. Head over to the RAM addicts club and see what they're high on. There's gotta be some primary and secondary timings along with motherboard settings you can try. Hate to break it to you, but you gotta learn your BIOS and motherboard if you want to make the most of it now. I spent probably two weeks googling and reading various forums on elaborated explanations of options in my BIOS. Try some of the proprietary settings and read up on what others have found.


----------



## Dan-H

Try the timings above for a starting point ( the black box in the center )

edit: when I was tuning memory, I reduced the OC multiplier by one to 46. After the memory was dialed in bumped the multiplier back up one to 47.


----------



## juniordnz

Guess I narrowed it down...

After trying everything I could imagine to make the kit run at the XMP setting, I decided to run each stick individually to see if this was something about my system not being able to handle 1.65V or 2400mhz.

At the XMP setting for 2400mhz:
Stick One lasted around 10minutes in the test and generated errors.
Stick Two went through more than 50 passes flawlessly.

It's a shame, really. These are Samsung HYK0 chips (Serial 2500) and they are famous for overclocking pretty well. But now with one faulty DIMM I have no use for the other one. These are really hard to find over here, especially to buy a single 8gb stick. I'll have to contact the guy who sold it to me and try to get a refund. Should've tested the DIMMs as soon as I got them, the whole proccess would've been much easier.

Btw, I was able to run the kit stable for 50 passes at 1.60V / 2133mhz / 9-11-11-31 2N.

Two questions:

1) I believe that rules out any problem my IMC might have, right? Because if it was a weak IMC testing each kit separately would yield the same result, most likely they would pass on single run, and fail on dual channel run due to IMC being weak, right?

2) Should I keep it and use it as 2133mhz CL9, or should I try to give it back/take the loss and upgrade to some Dominator Platinum 4x4gb 2400mhz CL9? This kit looks awesome (look and performance wise) and I found a guy selling it for 1/3 of the price (of course I would test them as soon as I get my hand on it).


----------



## DiceAir

Ok so I tried to overclock my cpu further than 4.6GHz today.

What I did was increase vcore to from 1.23V on 4.6GHz to about 1.250v-1.260v. Temps are fine sitting under 80C on intel XTU both memory and cpu test and tested stable for about 5min. I know 5min is not enough to say fully stable.

I also disabled speedstep and c-states when stress testing. After I found my core to be stable at 4.8GHz I went to the bios enable adaptive volts enter 1.260 with offset of 0.010v just for the extra stability then enable speedstep and c-states. Guess it wasn't stable as my pc won't even boot. I then go in bios and only change voltage from adaptive to manual on 1.260V for stability as temps is nice and low still under stress test. That's the only way to get my system on 4.8GHz stable.

So what could be the issue? I also have xmp enabled. Maybe I should try without it but I still think 4.8GHz with 2400mhz memory is still a good combination. I would love to go higher on my CPU but I might have hit the Silicone wall here and doesn't matter what I do I might not be able to go higher. I don't want to go above 1.275v to 1.3v on cpu. I still have to test some games etc on that 4.8ghz settings.

Oh just one more thing all other voltages are set to it's minimum. I also tried lowering the cache to 38x and that doesn't help (That was on 4.9ghz so will have to try on 4.8ghz) My voltages do still drop on idle so do you guys think if it's stable i should leave my voltages set on manual with speedstep and c-states enabled?

If you need any more info please tell me.


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Ok so I tried to overclock my cpu further than 4.6GHz today.
> 
> What I did was increase vcore to from 1.23V on 4.6GHz to about 1.250v-1.260v. Temps are fine sitting under 80C on intel XTU both memory and cpu test and tested stable for about 5min. I know 5min is not enough to say fully stable.
> 
> I also disabled speedstep and c-states when stress testing. After I found my core to be stable at 4.8GHz I went to the bios enable adaptive volts enter 1.260 with offset of 0.010v just for the extra stability then enable speedstep and c-states. Guess it wasn't stable as my pc won't even boot. I then go in bios and only change voltage from adaptive to manual on 1.260V for stability as temps is nice and low still under stress test. That's the only way to get my system on 4.8GHz stable.
> 
> So what could be the issue? I also have xmp enabled. Maybe I should try without it but I still think 4.8GHz with 2400mhz memory is still a good combination. I would love to go higher on my CPU but I might have hit the Silicone wall here and doesn't matter what I do I might not be able to go higher. I don't want to go above 1.275v to 1.3v on cpu. I still have to test some games etc on that 4.8ghz settings.
> 
> Oh just one more thing all other voltages are set to it's minimum. I also tried lowering the cache to 38x and that doesn't help (That was on 4.9ghz so will have to try on 4.8ghz) My voltages do still drop on idle so do you guys think if it's stable i should leave my voltages set on manual with speedstep and c-states enabled?
> 
> If you need any more info please tell me.


Not sure if disabeling C-matters that much to be honest for testing, i just leave it on.

I am setting my vcore on manual input and i advice the same thing.

I would use asus realbench to test for stability as xtu seems very light to me.

Also everything below 1.4 vcore is pretty safe with adecuate cooling.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> Not sure if disabeling C-matters that much to be honest for testing, i just leave it on.
> 
> I am setting my vcore on manual input and i advice the same thing.
> 
> I would use asus realbench to test for stability as xtu seems very light to me.
> 
> Also everything below 1.4 vcore is pretty safe with adecuate cooling.


Ok I thought my cpu was stable but it's not. Now my pc doesn't even run the bios stable at 4.8ghz 1.260v. Any other voltages I can try? this is what I tried.

setting Cache ratio to 38x and chache voltages to stock values +0.05V. Also trid setting vccin to 1.9V for both initial and eventual voltage.

Tried setting VCCSA to a offset of 0.08V (1.0V).

The only thing I have to try is by running 4.9GHz 1.28v with xmp disabled maybe the memory controller can't handle the speeds. According to the guy from asus VCCSA IO voltage you can set that a bit higher if you run higher memory speed and high cpu clock

Update: Ok just tried with different voltage as high as 1.3v and not stable but temps do get much higher for me. for now think I will stick to 4.6ghz 1.235V as that's the best settigns and having to up the voltages so much higher for just a few 100mhz more is not worth it. Temps might still be good but to get 5-10C higher temps just for a few 100mhz is not worth it for me. I will keep it at 4.6ghz for now


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Ok I thought my cpu was stable but it's not. Now my pc doesn't even run the bios stable at 4.8ghz 1.260v. Any other voltages I can try? this is what I tried.
> 
> setting Cache ratio to 38x and chache voltages to stock values +0.05V. Also trid setting vccin to 1.9V for both initial and eventual voltage.
> 
> Tried setting VCCSA to a offset of 0.08V (1.0V).
> 
> The only thing I have to try is by running 4.9GHz 1.28v with xmp disabled maybe the memory controller can't handle the speeds. According to the guy from asus VCCSA IO voltage you can set that a bit higher if you run higher memory speed and high cpu clock
> 
> Update: Ok just tried with different voltage as high as 1.3v and not stable but temps do get much higher for me. for now think I will stick to 4.6ghz 1.235V as that's the best settigns and having to up the voltages so much higher for just a few 100mhz more is not worth it. Temps might still be good but to get 5-10C higher temps just for a few 100mhz is not worth it for me. I will keep it at 4.6ghz for now


i would try and leave cache ratio and voltages on auto, see what that does.

try and up system agent voltage and see what that does, you can also try and up youre io analog/digital voltage by 0.150mv

are you using realbench, if so what kind of bsod do you get?

if you could post a screenshot of HWinfo with voltages etc would be helpfull, maybe some bios screens too.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> i would try and leave cache ratio and voltages on auto, see what that does.
> 
> try and up system agent voltage and see what that does, you can also try and up youre io analog/digital voltage by 0.150mv
> 
> are you using realbench, if so what kind of bsod do you get?
> 
> if you could post a screenshot of HWinfo with voltages etc would be helpfull, maybe some bios screens too.


ok what screens do you need from bios. I think Hwinfo will be better. So you say I can increase analog/digital voltage by as much as 0.150mv. I tried non xmp and still not stable maybe my cpu just can't go any further but I will try that and report back.

I'm using Intel XTU but even on boot it wil just freeze just before you load into windows or right after the login screen

Oh I did up the system agent voltage by 0.08V to a value of 1.0v. Will still have to try the io digital/analog voltage thing


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> ok what screens do you need from bios. I think Hwinfo will be better. So you say I can increase analog/digital voltage by as much as 0.150mv. I tried non xmp and still not stable maybe my cpu just can't go any further but I will try that and report back.
> 
> I'm using Intel XTU but even on boot it wil just freeze just before you load into windows or right after the login screen
> 
> Oh I did up the system agent voltage by 0.08V to a value of 1.0v. Will still have to try the io digital/analog voltage thing


voltages, LLc etc, the important stuff.

u can go up to 1.25 on vsa and 1.1v on io/ voltages see if that will help any, you can also downclock youre Memory sticks to see if its youre ram that is holding you back

and yes i did add +0.150 on io/voltages myself

you can also check my bios screens a few pages back if you wanna compare , but each bios/ motherboard can act different so.. just need to test stuff out.

i really wonder if that cpu youre having is that bad?

what cpu cooler are you using?

by the way, if youre not stable at 48x? i would not try x49 for now,

my 4790k is set @ 48x 1.28Vcore

2133mhz ddr3 on xmp.

trying to get x 49 stable but havent got there yet myself and might never be


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> voltages, LLc etc, the important stuff.
> 
> u can go up to 1.25 on vsa and 1.1v on io/ voltages see if that will help any, you can also downclock youre Memory sticks to see if its youre ram that is holding you back
> 
> and yes i did add +0.150 on io/voltages myself
> 
> you can also check my bios screens a few pages back if you wanna compare , but each bios/ motherboard can act different so.. just need to test stuff out.
> 
> i really wonder if that cpu youre having is that bad?
> 
> what cpu cooler are you using?
> 
> by the way, if youre not stable at 48x? i would not try x49 for now,
> 
> my 4790k is set @ 48x 1.28Vcore
> 
> 2133mhz ddr3 on xmp.
> 
> trying to get x 49 stable but havent got there yet myself and might never be


*More than 1.1V on vccio is dangerous?*

I'm running mine at 1.15V (+125 on BIOS). The mobo would set it to 1.216V but that's not necessary. RAM is stable with 1.15V.


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> *More than 1.1V on vccio is dangerous?*
> 
> I'm running mine at 1.15V (+125 on BIOS). The mobo would set it to 1.216V but that's not necessary. RAM is stable with 1.15V.


I was just telling him safe Voltages for IO, my guess is if it doesn get stable with 1.1v currently for him then it might never be.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> I was just telling him safe Voltages for IO, my guess is if it doesn get stable with 1.1v currently for him then it might never be.


I just tried everything as suggested. By adding slight voltage to VCCSA and io digital/analog and also adding more voltage so that vccsa is 1.1v and io voltages sitting at 1.15v and nothing helps. I also added input voltage and that doesn't help. Core volts is 1.280V and don't want to go much higher. Could boot into windows at 4.8ghz 1.280V but as soon as I start BF1 my pc freezes so think it's not stable.

Think 4.6ghz is safest as to much of a hassle for 100mhz. must say my 6700k at work was much easier to get right. There I'm using a hyper 212x for cooling and temps is nice and cool. Just upped the voltages to 1.3V and set my multiplier to 45x. 46x was a crash. wish this was just as easy but heck at least a nice bump in speed.


----------



## wizardbro

I have 4.7ghz working on 1.28v atm on a 4690k, everything else auto but the mobo is volting everything well. The crashes I get are just a freeze and auto reboot while playing 2 hours of bf1 and x264 stress test program crashing, but x264 doesn't crash the pc, just the program.
VCCSA 1.16, VIOA 1.10, VIOD 1.15, Vccin 1.87 all from auto. No BSODS at this voltage.

Is there anything I can do to get 1.28v stable or it's just a plain core voltage issue? I thought bsods were caused by too low vcore, not freezes and crashes?
I'm going to test some more 1.29v now.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> I have 4.7ghz working on 1.28v atm on a 4690k, everything else auto but the mobo is volting everything well. The crashes I get are just a freeze and auto reboot after a few secs while playing 2 hours of bf1 and x264 stress test program crashing, but x264 doesn't crash the pc, just the program. VCCSA 1.6, VIOA 1.1, VIOD, Vccin 1.87 all from auto. No BSODS at this voltage.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to get 1.28v stable or it's just a plain core voltage issue? I thought bsods were caused by too low vcore, not freezes and crashes?
> I'm going to test some more 1.29v now.


What? VCCSA 1.600V?


----------



## wizardbro

Woops, 1.16v, edited


----------



## DiceAir

ok further development looks like IO'm stuck on 4.6GHz .I'm not really sad about this. I tried many things and have to adjust so many things just to get 4.7ghz to work that I'm going to stick to 4.6ghz for now


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> ok further development looks like IO'm stuck on 4.6GHz .I'm not really sad about this. I tried many things and have to adjust so many things just to get 4.7ghz to work that I'm going to stick to 4.6ghz for now


i would try and set youre ram to 1600mhz just to know for sure if its youre cpu or youre ram holding you back


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> i would try and set youre ram to 1600mhz just to know for sure if its youre cpu or youre ram holding you back


Well looks like my cpu is not even stable at 4.6ghz. I'm giving up now and just set back to default 4.4GHz


----------



## juniordnz

Looks like you got yourself a lazy 4699K just like my old processor. I just won't buy un-binned cpu ever again after that trauma.


----------



## Scooter31

What would y'all suggest for a max safe cache voltage 24/7. Stock/auto mine sits around 1.3v. Seems a bit high for stock but I wonder if its safe to try a little higher to achieve a 1:1 ratio with my cpu clock. currently 4.7/4.6 which i hit with 1.26v vcore and 1.3v my cpus stock cache.

Edit: 4790k, ASUS z97 pro.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scooter31*
> 
> What would y'all suggest for a max safe cache voltage 24/7. Stock/auto mine sits around 1.3v. Seems a bit high for stock but I wonder if its safe to try a little higher to achieve a 1:1 ratio with my cpu clock. currently 4.7/4.6 which i hit with 1.26v vcore and 1.3v my cpus stock cache.
> 
> Edit: 4790k, ASUS z97 pro.


I would think it is not safe. It isn't worth the risk since cache frequency doesn't impact performance much.

Personally, I decided to run mine at 4.7/4.3 GHz and 1.24/1.15 V to keep cache voltage below 1.15V.


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I would think it is not safe. It isn't worth the risk since cache frequency doesn't impact performance much.
> 
> Personally, I decided to run mine at 4.7/4.3 GHz and 1.24/1.15 V to keep cache voltage below 1.15V.


Indeed. It has been proven that cache oc does not affect much if anything at all. So lowest voltage will only benefit lower temps. I dont even bother with cache OC at this point.


----------



## vabeachboy0

You guys have good chips. I need 1.49V for 4.8GHz stable lol. Maybe i'll need less now that its delidded with liquid ultra on it.

Here's the voltages needed for 4.6 GHz but look at the temps on small FFT's


----------



## FattysGoneWild

4790k here with liquid cooling solution. I have a HP Envy Phoenix 810-430qe gaming pc. Psu is EVGA SuperNOVA 650 P2. I also have a EVGA GTX 1080 FE as well in it. HP advised me for overclocking. I must use Intel XTU. My bios has overclocking tab but its more like a boolean. Only can change cpu power limits and core ratios. No voltage controls.

Hence the need for Intel XTU. But it seems overwhelming with so many options. I am not looking for a huge oc. 4.5-4.6 would be GREAT! 4.5 I would feel most comfortable with tbh and its a small oc imo. So would anyone be willing to help me that knows how to use Intel XTU to a T and really good with it? I am posting pictures of my options available in XTU. Along with limited bios selections.

Just for fun. In the actual bios. It will only allow me to set all core ratios to max 45. I would guess XTU could by pass that. But I have heard software is no good for oc and always use bios. But HP don't give voltage control in bios for overclocking.







But they allow voltage tweaks through XTU. Go figure. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> 4790k here with liquid cooling solution. I have a HP Envy Phoenix 810-430qe gaming pc. Psu is EVGA SuperNOVA 650 P2. I also have a EVGA GTX 1080 FE as well in it. HP advised me for overclocking. I must use Intel XTU. My bios has overclocking tab but its more like a boolean. Only can change cpu power limits and core ratios. No voltage controls.
> 
> Hence the need for Intel XTU. But it seems overwhelming with so many options. I am not looking for a huge oc. 4.5-4.6 would be GREAT! 4.5 I would feel most comfortable with tbh and its a small oc imo. So would anyone be willing to help me that knows how to use Intel XTU to a T and really good with it? I am posting pictures of my options available in XTU. Along with limited bios selections.
> 
> Just for fun. In the actual bios. It will only allow me to set all core ratios to max 45. I would guess XTU could by pass that. But I have heard software is no good for oc and always use bios. But HP don't give voltage control in bios for overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they allow voltage tweaks through XTU. Go figure. Makes no sense to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm not sure what the BIOS setting you described changes If you change it, where is it reported in XTU.

I've used XTU when the MoBo didn't support what I wanted, however that was a Z87 board and had different choices.

I would also install HWiNFO64 and use that in addition to the monitors in XTU. I like HWiNFO64 better for tracking the mins/max.

I suggest resetting the BIOS to factory so you have a known starting point, then try a couple of things.

When I was tuning using XTU, if I had a crash, my Z87 board would reset to factory defaults and I would have to start over with everything so if you start with the factory default settings you'll have a repeatable recipe written down to get you to your last stable OC.

I would change one thing, write down what you changed then run an XTU stress test, and if that is stable run something heavier like Aida64 and then Realbench.

But first,

1) can you increase the dynamic CPU voltage offset? Maybe add .010 V and see what that does to Vcore settings when you run a stress test ( measure before and after while running a stress test. ) it is running adaptive voltage so this should allow your Vcore to increase.

If this will increase try setting CPU multipliers all to 44 and run a test. If that's stable, try 45. At some point it will crash and you can try bumping up the CPU voltage.

I would avoid Prime95 for stability or stress testing.

Also, your memory timings look high. What speed is the memory? That might be an another area to focus on later.

Oh, and on XTU, each of the panels has a little wrench that you can open and get to more settings. I would check everything on the lower right panel and on the graph panel track the voltages and the temps.

good luck


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> I'm not sure what the BIOS setting you described changes If you change it, where is it reported in XTU.
> 
> I've used XTU when the MoBo didn't support what I wanted, however that was a Z87 board and had different choices.
> 
> I would also install HWiNFO64 and use that in addition to the monitors in XTU. I like HWiNFO64 better for tracking the mins/max.
> 
> I suggest resetting the BIOS to factory so you have a known starting point, then try a couple of things.
> 
> When I was tuning using XTU, if I had a crash, my Z87 board would reset to factory defaults and I would have to start over with everything so if you start with the factory default settings you'll have a repeatable recipe written down to get you to your last stable OC.
> 
> I would change one thing, write down what you changed then run an XTU stress test, and if that is stable run something heavier like Aida64 and then Realbench.
> 
> But first,
> 
> 1) can you increase the dynamic CPU voltage offset? Maybe add .010 V and see what that does to Vcore settings when you run a stress test ( measure before and after while running a stress test. ) it is running adaptive voltage so this should allow your Vcore to increase.
> 
> If this will increase try setting CPU multipliers all to 44 and run a test. If that's stable, try 45. At some point it will crash and you can try bumping up the CPU voltage.
> 
> I would avoid Prime95 for stability or stress testing.
> 
> Also, your memory timings look high. What speed is the memory? That might be an another area to focus on later.
> 
> Oh, and on XTU, each of the panels has a little wrench that you can open and get to more settings. I would check everything on the lower right panel and on the graph panel track the voltages and the temps.
> 
> good luck


Thanks for the great post. Factory bios settings include my first picture. So everything is set to 4.0ghz. Someone else also tipped me off about trying dynamic cpu voltage offset which should work apparently. Ram pc came with 1600. I did not touch any thing. Do you advise just messing with dynamic voltage offset and not touching any thing else?

I don't want to go in and just start to click on everything. I might be in over my head with this as I have never oc a cpu. Maybe its best I just don't oc? I am not scared to do it. Its just using this XTU seems very intimidating to use. Especially not knowing what to change. My other concern. Since I am not working directly with bios.

What if this piece of software causes me from not booting into my pc again? At least with bios. If I had enough options to work with. I could get back in easily and essentially "reset" to factory settings. I asked HP about allowing voltage control in bios. Its fallen on deaf ears and they say use Intel XTU.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> Thanks for the great post. Factory bios settings include my first picture. So everything is set to 4.0ghz. Someone else also tipped me off about trying dynamic cpu voltage offset which should work apparently. Ram pc came with 1600. I did not touch any thing. Do you advise just messing with dynamic voltage offset and not touching any thing else?
> 
> I don't want to go in and just start to click on everything. I might be in over my head with this as I have never oc a cpu. Maybe its best I just don't oc? I am not scared to do it. Its just using this XTU seems very intimidating to use. Especially not knowing what to change. My other concern. Since I am not working directly with bios.
> 
> What if this piece of software causes me from not booting into my pc again? At least with bios. If I had enough options to work with. I could get back in easily and essentially "reset" to factory settings. I asked HP about allowing voltage control in bios. Its fallen on deaf ears and they say use Intel XTU.


I think you should be able to get all four cores at 4.4 Ghz.

The voltage is set to be "adaptive". So run a stress test on it and check Vcore with HWiNFO64. HP might have built in some boost for you already so the next step would be to see if you can adjust it a little.

Let's ASSUME you stress test it with it set to factory defaults and your Vcore is 1.205. Bump the offset and stress again. If it goes to 1.215 you found the knob to add VCORE.

Then set

If stable, go for 45. If not stable, try adding a little Vcore. I would try to get 4.5 if you can.

Every CPU is different. My 4790K is ( I think average) and I'm at 4.7Ghz with 1.274 Vcore.

Let's skip the memory for now. I was mis-reading one of the numbers. looks like it is at 1600Mhz 11-11-11-28, but you should be able to get the timings down to 9-9-9-28 or 9-9-9-24, but this will be a minor improvement.

I think if you can get the system from 4.0 to 4.5Ghz you will feel the difference. The memory speed you might not even notice except in a benchmark.


----------



## levibaker88

http://valid.x86.fr/1eex5w


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> I think you should be able to get all four cores at 4.4 Ghz.
> 
> The voltage is set to be "adaptive". So run a stress test on it and check Vcore with HWiNFO64. HP might have built in some boost for you already so the next step would be to see if you can adjust it a little.
> 
> Let's ASSUME you stress test it with it set to factory defaults and your Vcore is 1.205. Bump the offset and stress again. If it goes to 1.215 you found the knob to add VCORE.
> 
> Then set
> 
> If stable, go for 45. If not stable, try adding a little Vcore. I would try to get 4.5 if you can.
> 
> Every CPU is different. My 4790K is ( I think average) and I'm at 4.7Ghz with 1.274 Vcore.
> 
> Let's skip the memory for now. I was mis-reading one of the numbers. looks like it is at 1600Mhz 11-11-11-28, but you should be able to get the timings down to 9-9-9-28 or 9-9-9-24, but this will be a minor improvement.
> 
> I think if you can get the system from 4.0 to 4.5Ghz you will feel the difference. The memory speed you might not even notice except in a benchmark.


I will give it a shot later today or tomorrow. I just want to make sure. I should only be messing with dynamic offset voltage and just adjust core ratios right? When I go to test using defaults. And say my offset voltage does rise. After setting +10mv as suggested. That will be the trick to get the core ratios holding right? Because if I set ratios to 44. Most likely it wont hold and clock down because I need to increase voltage offset further yes? Does Intel XTU have a built in fault protection or something? Say I save and go to boot my pc it does not boot. Do defaults revert back or something? Do I just click save in XTU? Make a new profile? Sorry. Lots of questions.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FattysGoneWild*
> 
> I will give it a shot later today or tomorrow. I just want to make sure. I should only be messing with dynamic offset voltage and just adjust core ratios right? When I go to test using defaults. And say my offset voltage does rise. After setting +10mv as suggested. That will be the trick to get the core ratios holding right? Because if I set ratios to 44. Most likely it wont hold and clock down because I need to increase voltage offset further yes? Does Intel XTU have a built in fault protection or something? Say I save and go to boot my pc it does not boot. Do defaults revert back or something? Do I just click save in XTU? Make a new profile? Sorry. Lots of questions.


When you save in XTU, it applies the settings into the BIOS, and reboots. So even though your BIOS does not have a user interface screen to make the change the setting is still stored, and that is why XTU is needed.

google XTU BIOS watchdog and you can read how it is supposed to work...

you need to get the tools setup. I strongly suggest HWiNFO64 in addition to XTU. It shows more detaill.

In XTU add more items to the monitoring section. On the third screenshot, lower right corner just to the left of Processor Frequency is a small wrench icon. open it and select everything.

Then with both this area visible and HWiNF604 running put HWinfo on top, run a short stress test then screen shot it and write down the Vcore value.

Then make a tiny change to "Dynamic CPU Voltage Offset", save ( system will reboot) restart XTU and HWiNFO64 check to see that it was set and re-run the stress test.

if Vcore goes up a tiny amount that is great because now you know you can adjust Vcore.

If you want, move on to up the multipliers and see how it does. I would not make big changes without posting the numbers here and getting some opinions.


----------



## juniordnz

Quick one:

Would you rather run *5.0ghz/1.376V* or *4.9ghz/1.288V*? Temperature is not an issue, it's delidded with CLU and rarely hits 70ºC on the hottest core.

Those are the two settings where I'm BF1 stable (Had to add 24mv from my RealBench stable overclock to get it through BF1).


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Quick one:
> 
> Would you rather run *5.0ghz/1.376V* or *4.9ghz/1.288V*? Temperature is not an issue, it's delidded with CLU and rarely hits 70ºC on the hottest core.
> 
> Those are the two settings where I'm BF1 stable (Had to add 24mv from my RealBench stable overclock to get it through BF1).


That depends on how long you expect youre cpu to live. While most will choose the safer x49 setting, i wound run it @ the 5ghz setting. Those 100mhz wont do much to be honest. But i know the feeling









Im still struggeling with x49.. [email protected] is easy. I would have thought x49 or X50 was gonna work. But now im very unsure lol.

I do have the intel speedstep plan. But i am afraid of getting a cpu that wont even reach x48 :/


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> That depends on how long you expect youre cpu to live. While most will choose the safer x49 setting, i wound run it @ the 5ghz setting. Those 100mhz wont do much to be honest. But i know the feeling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im still struggeling with x49.. [email protected] is easy. I would have thought x49 or X50 was gonna work. But now im very unsure lol.
> 
> I do have the intel speedstep plan. But i am afraid of getting a cpu that wont even reach x48 :/


It is indeed very nice to see 5000mhz when monitoring hehe

I believe degradation would start to happen fast after 1.4V right? Also, my load is very sporadic. I only game, so there's no 24h under load like some guys who do folding/encoding etc. I usually turn on the PC, play something for a couple hours than turn it off or let it idle so I can access my media server in it.


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> It is indeed very nice to see 5000mhz when monitoring hehe
> 
> I believe degradation would start to happen fast after 1.4V right? Also, my load is very sporadic. I only game, so there's no 24h under load like some guys who do folding/encoding etc. I usually turn on the PC, play something for a couple hours than turn it off or let it idle so I can access my media server in it.


My guess is below 1.4 with youre usage of the pc is nothing to worry about unless you get unlucky. I use my pc for the same reasons and only get a max of 5 hour load/day i would run it at 5ghe personally. But if u rlly want it safe then its the x49 option.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Quick one:
> 
> Would you rather run *5.0ghz/1.376V* or *4.9ghz/1.288V*? Temperature is not an issue, it's delidded with CLU and rarely hits 70ºC on the hottest core.
> 
> Those are the two settings where I'm BF1 stable (Had to add 24mv from my RealBench stable overclock to get it through BF1).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Aslong as your temps are not an issue, I would just run it at 5GHz for the things that you are running it for.
> 
> Maybe only turn it down a notch when running heavier stuff for long periods of time (if you do so).
> 
> Sounds like a good chip by the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to raise my voltage to 1.42v for 5GHz stable for stressing. Gaming works fine at 1.4v 5GHz though, but am waiting for my watercooling to run that 24/7 ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: dunno what im doing wrong with the quoting btw. Sorry for that


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> When you save in XTU, it applies the settings into the BIOS, and reboots. So even though your BIOS does not have a user interface screen to make the change the setting is still stored, and that is why XTU is needed.
> 
> google XTU BIOS watchdog and you can read how it is supposed to work...
> 
> you need to get the tools setup. I strongly suggest HWiNFO64 in addition to XTU. It shows more detaill.
> 
> In XTU add more items to the monitoring section. On the third screenshot, lower right corner just to the left of Processor Frequency is a small wrench icon. open it and select everything.
> 
> Then with both this area visible and HWiNF604 running put HWinfo on top, run a short stress test then screen shot it and write down the Vcore value.
> 
> Then make a tiny change to "Dynamic CPU Voltage Offset", save ( system will reboot) restart XTU and HWiNFO64 check to see that it was set and re-run the stress test.
> 
> if Vcore goes up a tiny amount that is great because now you know you can adjust Vcore.
> 
> If you want, move on to up the multipliers and see how it does. I would not make big changes without posting the numbers here and getting some opinions.


Few questions. Going to download xtu today and see what happens with this. Since HP gave me limited bios options for overclocking showing in the first picture. Could I set core ratios to 4.4/4.5 then just adjust the dynamic offset voltage in xtu to see what happen in xtu? during stress test? Or would I have to adjust in core ratios using xtu instead of bios?

Also. When I go to add +10mv to see if that increases the voltage when testing. In XTU do I just click apply and then save? Or can I just hit apply following a reboot? I downloaded that other program you suggested as well for monitoring. I also have Aida64 Extreme paid version if that helps as well.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

I have not got to the screenshots etc yet. I just wanted to give early voltage results with factory settings.

Overclocking tab disabled factory turbo boost 4.4GHz 1.271v load 1.167v

Overclocking tab enabled all core ratios set to 40 by HP 1.079v load 1.074/1.079v


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Quick one:
> 
> Would you rather run *5.0ghz/1.376V* or *4.9ghz/1.288V*? Temperature is not an issue, it's delidded with CLU and rarely hits 70ºC on the hottest core.
> 
> Those are the two settings where I'm BF1 stable (Had to add 24mv from my RealBench stable overclock to get it through BF1).


How about x265?








Or waifu2x FMA/AVX? I think FMA ran the best for me and probably harder than x265 especially temperature wise.


----------



## juniordnz

Is it possible that unstable run was causing 0x101 BSODs?

I ask because all my overclocks were validated with unstable RAM. Maybe I can lower some voltages with stable RAM now? I found out I can't run 1.65V RAM here without extra cooling, otherwise the heat causes error (tested with a fan blowing air on them and got no errors). So I'm running them at 2133mhz/1.60V and everytrhing is fine.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

I return triumphant.



Tied for highest XTU score for a 4.6ghz 4690k, 64th overall for 4690ks.

Turd. Polished.

Please excuse the awkwardly proportioned screencap, multimonitor setup gets weird.


----------



## greasemonky89

I have the same issue with bf1 from to time at all my games that i have put hours. Im 4.8ghz @ 1.285 vcore and only bf1 crashes once in a while or i see my gpu usage fluctuate from 99% in certain situations (gtx 970 @ 1507/4001 1.25v).


----------



## CoreyL4

What would you guys think a vcore should be for 4.7ghz on 4790k?

Stressing mine at 2.000 vccin and 1.312-1.32 vcore didnt pass.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> What would you guys think a vcore should be for 4.7ghz on 4790k?
> 
> Stressing mine at 2.000 vccin and 1.312-1.32 vcore didnt pass.


I run my 4790K at 4.8ghz usually and I need 1.312v for this, it is a coinsedince lol.. same ish as your voltage you tried on 4.7Ghz









I went from 4.6GHz to 4.8GHz in my OC process so I skipped 4.7GHz. But I think average that most people need for 4.7GHz might be around 1.3v - 1.35v around 1.3v I would say, but maybe my estimation is influenced to much because my CPU happens to OC a little better


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> What would you guys think a vcore should be for 4.7ghz on 4790k?
> 
> Stressing mine at 2.000 vccin and 1.312-1.32 vcore didnt pass.


1.24v vid and 1.81v vccin here. Typically runs at 1.264 to 1.28v core under load (latter with advanced floating point vector calculations). That is prime stable.

.


----------



## vabeachboy0

This is what i need to run 4.8 GHz on my 4690k


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> This is what i need to run 4.8 GHz on my 4690k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Interesting, indeed! How much time (days? weeks? more?) have you been running your CPU under 1.5+ Vcore? Degradation?


----------



## Lolpot

Hello friends,

Quick question: is uncore voltage affected by C-states?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lolpot*
> 
> Hello friends,
> 
> Quick question: is uncore voltage affected by C-states?


Hi, yes in my system enabling C-states drops Cache V on idle. Adaptive Cache V drops it even to 0.0V


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Interesting, indeed! How much time (days? weeks? more?) have you been running your CPU under 1.5+ Vcore? Degradation?


Been like that off and on for about a year. I was able to get the temps in check soon as i delidded, lapped IHS, and applied liquid ultra.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Been like that off and on for about a year. I was able to get the temps in check soon as i delidded, lapped IHS, and applied liquid ultra.


Well slap me and call me Susan. Are you actually, legitimately running 1.5V? And you've been doing that for an appreciable amount of time? And your chip is still alive and kicking with no obvious degradation? You sir have balls of steel, whether what you're doing is stupid or not. I don't know if you're lucky your chip is alive or if we've all been treating our chips with too much hesitation. I'm hoping it's the latter but I believe it's actually the former. As soon as finances get better and I become confident I can afford an immediate upgrade, I'll probably push my CPU to the limit just for the fun of it. Till then, 1.3V it is!


----------



## vabeachboy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Well slap me and call me Susan. Are you actually, legitimately running 1.5V? And you've been doing that for an appreciable amount of time? And your chip is still alive and kicking with no obvious degradation? You sir have balls of steel, whether what you're doing is stupid or not. I don't know if you're lucky your chip is alive or if we've all been treating our chips with too much hesitation. I'm hoping it's the latter but I believe it's actually the former. As soon as finances get better and I become confident I can afford an immediate upgrade, I'll probably push my CPU to the limit just for the fun of it. Till then, 1.3V it is!


Hell, I ran my FX8350 at 1.6v for 3 years with heavy use and still have it to this day. No signs of degradation at all. This chip seems to take it like a champ. Guess i'll be the guinea pig as i'm getting AMD's Ryzen cpu when it comes out. I'll post updates of how the chip fares over time.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hi, yes in my system enabling C-states drops Cache V on idle. Adaptive Cache V drops it even to 0.0V


My cache does not drop at all when idle, and I have all C-States enabled. Must be because I'm running override on it?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> My cache does not drop at all when idle, and I have all C-States enabled. Must be because I'm running override on it?


Just out of curiosity I have just set my Cache voltage to Override at 1.250V and rebooted. I have not cleared CMOS - Load Optimized Defaults. To my surprise my Cache V still drops to 0.0V, on idle. On my ASRock Z97 OC Formula, latest official BIOS, I have all C-States Enabled (and not just Auto) plus Package C-State set on Auto. Regarding Package C-State I've heard them saying it might affect SSD's performance. I very recently got a Samsung 850 Evo 250 GB, using it as my primary OS drive, and I have not observed performance issues with Package C-State, on Auto.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> What would you guys think a vcore should be for 4.7ghz on 4790k?
> 
> Stressing mine at 2.000 vccin and 1.312-1.32 vcore didnt pass.


When I was looking to overclock my 4790k, I made a little graph from the spreadsheet presented on the first page of this thread, cleaned up the data and filtered to match my cooling setup. Turns out my chip is pretty average and needs 1,272-1,280v at 4,7GHz. 1,8v VCCIN, if I'm remembering it correctly.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vabeachboy0*
> 
> Been like that off and on for about a year. I was able to get the temps in check soon as i delidded, lapped IHS, and applied liquid ultra.


Thanks for the feedback! What are you usually doing with your computer? Are you a gamer? An encoder? Folding?

To be honest, deep down inside I believe that these chips can take much more than the 1.350 VCore the majority (?) of their owners consider as max safe V, but like others (?) I will start pushing my VCore upwards, up to 1.55 VCore on air and/or AIO, after November 2017, when my warranty expires anyway, and I will delidd my chip.

Thanks again, I wish more people would deposit similar experiences. Also, weirdly, I have the impression that it is the CPU input voltage the one most important voltage, for our i7-4790K... Dunno...


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Just out of curiosity I have just set my Cache voltage to Override at 1.250V and rebooted. I have not cleared CMOS - Load Optimized Defaults. To my surprise my Cache V still drops to 0.0V, on idle. On my ASRock Z97 OC Formula, latest official BIOS, I have all C-States Enabled (and not just Auto) plus Package C-State set on Auto. Regarding Package C-State I've heard them saying it might affect SSD's performance. I very recently got a Samsung 850 Evo 250 GB, using it as my primary OS drive, and I have not observed performance issues with Package C-State, on Auto.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Using the adaptive method I was able to make it drop to 720mv. But my CSTATES are all on auto if I remember correctly. I'll enable them all and see if vring drops to 30mv like vcore does.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Using the adaptive method I was able to make it drop to 720mv. But my CSTATES are all on auto if I remember correctly. I'll enable them all and see if vring drops to 30mv like vcore does.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


For what it's worth, my board disabled C-states when I left them on auto and overclocked the CPU. I had to enable them manually.


----------



## juniordnz

Got the vring tro drop to 24mv.

Had to enable all C-States + Package C-State. Otherwise it would drop to 720mv and stay there.

Now both VCORE and VRING drop to almost 0 when idling. Nice!


----------



## tolis626

Just out of curiosity, what kind of polling rate do you guys set in HWiNFO64? I'm using 1000ms instead of the default 2000ms for increased accuracy of the measurements, but I'm getting the feeling that it's too much, as the Asus EC sensors (The ones that monitor VRing, VIO, VCCSA, VDIMM, power input etc) frequently bug out and show impossible values (like 2.4V for the cache, VIO and VCCSA maximum, 0V for the minimum, that the CPU consumed a max of 374W and some other crazy stuff, like my VRM temps being sub zero etc). I also have the feeling that I've seen people running even shorter polling periods, however, like 500ms, so I dunno what to do. Any ideas?


----------



## juniordnz

I'm using the stock 2s polling rate. I really don't feel the need of monitoring every second or even half a second. I just like to keep an eye out for max temps while I'm gaming and how fast temp goes up when installing a new cooler or changin paste. 2 seconds is good enough for my use.

It seems my unstable RAM was causing some 0x101 BSODs while playing BF1, is that even possible? I've been playing BF1 with x49/1.272V for days and haven't seen a single crash yet (It would crash before with RAM set to 2400/1.65V/C10 due to high temperature of the sticks, now I'm running 2133/1.60V/C9).

I'll give it until the end of the week and if I get no crashes I'll try lowering it down a bit. But I'm happy with x49/1.272V.


----------



## JackCY

I don't know what's wrong with your RAM, my 2400/1.65/C11 run cold pretty much, sure they have a heatsink on them but nothing brutal and every fast RAM has some.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I don't know what's wrong with your RAM, my 2400/1.65/C11 run cold pretty much, sure they have a heatsink on them but nothing brutal and every fast RAM has some.


It's not the hardware. It's where I live and the crazy hot temps here. Last week we had 42ºC and I have no AC in my room, so you can imagine my ambient temp.

I even bought some beautiful Dominator Platinum 2400/1.65/C9 and those would show errors within 20minutes if didn't left the case open and a huge fan blowing air on them. With the fan however the test ran flawlessly. I don't wanna leave my case open, neither have a huge fan spinning by my side, so I just went back to 2133mhz/1.60V/C9 and the kit runs fine.

I need to test if the RAM will pass 2400mhz/1.65V with a 90mm noctua I have here aimed on them, with the case closed. If it passes, I might consider doing some ghetto mod to use the noctua as a RAM cooler, or even buy a cheap GSkill Ram Cooler.

I'm just out of time and patience to make the tests. Also, I don't know if there's much to be gained going from 2133/C9 to 2400/C10.


----------



## LostParticle

@tolis626, I always leave the polling rate in HWiNFO64 at its default.
When I use my Maximus Hero VII I always disable the Asus EC sensor. I never had any issue getting the values you mentioned monitored. Check your SVID setting in the BIOS and play a bit with it. It's been more than 8 months since I've used my Hero VII so I do not recall exactly what's going on.

@juniordnz, glad you made your voltages drop. Now that you have altered your Package C-State in the BIOS, run AS SSD Benchmark and CrystalDiskInfo to see IF this affected your SSD performance in any way.

When it comes to RAM, this is how I run mine:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I run it like this for a very-very long time now. Honestly though I do not think there's much difference in every day usage between my XMP and my RAM OC. I've been promising myself that for a period of time, like a month, I will be switching between XMP and my OC every now and then, so that I will get a feeling on IF overclocking the RAM makes any significant difference on every day usage. I have not done this yet but something tells me I am not going to feel any difference... Oh, and I am not a regular gamer.

For a faster testing you can always use Google stressapp test via Linux Mint as shown *in the first post of this thread*.


----------



## weskeh

I see you guys got you input voltage to drop however I can not get my input voltage to drop. I have all my c-states enabled as my package c-state. Not sure whats going on..


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> I see you guys got you input voltage to drop however I can not get my input voltage to drop. I have all my c-states enabled as my package c-state. Not sure whats going on..


They made their VCore and cache voltage drop on idle. Not the CPU input voltage. That one does not drop on idle.


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> They made their VCore and cache voltage drop on idle. Not the CPU input voltage. That one does not drop on idle.


Ah misread then. Cache does drop also. Cheers.


----------



## juniordnz

Both VRING and VCORE are now dropping to 0.000V









x49/1.272V seems stable. I'm trying x49/1.264V today


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> ...
> 
> x49/1.272V seems stable. I'm trying x49/1.264V today


1.272 - 1.264 = 0.008

Best advice I got back in 2014 when I got my first Intel (i7-4790K) chip, ever, was: run 5 loops of the x264, add 0.02V after successful completion, and call it a day.


----------



## juniordnz

My mobo goes in 8mv increments.

I'm just chasing numbers here, wanna see how far this chip can go at x49. If it passes BF1 it's probably stable everywhere else, anyway.


----------



## gupsterg

Spoiler: Past posts to give context to my post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Question to members, why would VCCIN need to be modified on my chip after about ~1yr use?
> 
> I set my CPU 4.9GHz / Cache 4.4GHz OC ~1yr ago, tested 48 loops x264 v2.06 (7hrs), RealBench Stress mode 4hrs and [email protected] 17hrs at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: UEFI settings changed from defaults
> 
> 
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Auto]->[XMP]
> 1-Core Ratio Limit [Auto]->[49]
> Min. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[44]
> Max. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[44]
> DRAM Command Rate [2]->[1]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Enabled]->[Disabled]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[Adaptive Mode]
> CPU Core Voltage Offset [Auto]->[0.001]
> Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[1.254]
> CPU Cache Voltage [Auto]->[Manual Mode]
> CPU Cache Voltage Override [Auto]->[1.100]
> CPU Spread Spectrum [Auto]->[Disabled]
> SVID Support [Auto]->[Disabled]
> CPU C-States [Auto]->[Enabled]
> 
> 
> 
> So you can imagine I have done a lot of gaming, normal usage and [email protected] in the past year, it is not uncommon for my rig to be powered up for over 24hrs+ continuous running [email protected]
> 
> Now a week or so back I got BSOD whilst doing [email protected], the BSOD would occur intermittently at no specific duration. Games were fine and other uses. IMO was not an OS or driver issue but an OC issue. So as BSOD code 124 from der8auer overclocking guide is meant to be lack of CPU voltage I increased voltage to CPU from 1.255V to 1.265V. I still had BSOD intermittently at no specific duration when running [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So next step roll down to my 4.8GHz profile, this uses 1.210V, [email protected] lasted longer but still intermittently at no specific duration BSOD 124. So then I upped CPU voltage to 1.220V, [email protected] lasted even longer (~18hrs+) then BSOD code 124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So I then changed:-
> 
> Initial CPU Input Voltage [Auto]->[1.900]
> Eventual CPU Input Voltage [Auto]->[1.900]
> 
> Now in HWiNFO where VCCIN was min 1.840V and max 1.872V it has become min 1.904V and max 1.920V.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I've ran x264 v2.06 48 loops (~7.75hrs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Then straight after RealBench stress mode 16GB 4hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: System had idled for ~2hrs after RB and then been running [email protected] so far 22hrs continuous (no CPU/GPU bad states either).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the rig has now been on for ~35.75hrs solid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , using same CPU 4.9GHz @ 1.255V / Cache 4.4GHz @ 1.10V as used in the past year but VCCIN 1.9V, will try a lower VCCIN than 1.9V.
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> Did some lowering, VCCIN 1.870V in UEFI results in min 1.872V max 1.888V, this has seemed fine in [email protected] so far.
> 
> I then changed LLC from Auto to Level 1, as tested in the past I got same readings for VCCIN, so LLC Auto is not being changed by UEFI when I manipulate "stuff".
> 
> I'm now testing VCCIN 1.850V in UEFI, this results in min 1.856V max 1.872V, this is very close to VCCIN Auto (min 1.840V and max 1.872V).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Sorry for taking so long to answer, haven't been on this thread for a while. Took some time off to actually enjoy my OC after I got it stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right here BSOD x124 would always relate to VCCIN. And I found out after some good advice that it's nice to keep VCCIN 600mv above VCORE for stability. Sure, some chips could get away with less than that, but VCCIN doesn't hurt, so now I move VCCIN along with VCORE, always 600mv above it. LLC is always set at the maximum, since it's the only option that avoid droop completely.
> 
> I was stable in everything you could imagine with 5.0ghz/1.352vcore/1952vccin. But then a thing called BF1 came up and I had to bump 16mv to be stable there, running now at 5.0ghz/1.368vcore/1.968vccin.
> 
> Just follow the "600mv rule of thumb" and I believe you'll be fine






BSOD 124 has in the past been for VID/VCORE being too low and 101 VCCIN for me, following what OC guides have had, but probably just an approximate generalisation by all OC guides, etc.

Anyhow so let's say I know I set VID in bios, so 1.255V results in VCORE of 1.280V MAX, lets just say 1.3V. The generalisation I've mainly seen is 0.4V or 0.5V VCCIN of VID/VCORE, which would have meant 1.7V - 1.9V. From past testing I know setting 1.8V in UEFI resulted in stability issues for 4.9GHz @ 1.255V VID. 1.85V VCCIN was same as "Auto", changing LLC from "Auto" to Level 1 gave same readings for VCCIN as "Auto" LLC.

So for ~1yrs VCCIN "Auto" LLC "Auto" has been fine for CPU: 4.9GHz @ 1.25V Cache: 4.4GHz @ 1.10V, like I said the readings in HWiNFO for that VCCIN+LLC is same as 1.85V manual set with Level 1 LLC. So if I'm needing now 1.880V in UEFI is it the mobo VRM say degrading or CPU or just one of those things? I know it's not a huge rise +30mV but just curious on if others are seeing the same after a 1yrs use. The CPU is ~1yr old but mobo ~2yrs, both brought new unused.


----------



## CoreyL4

Got 4.7 stable at 1.32v and 1.984 vccin. I haven't tested lower vccin yet. Should I try 4.8 and 1.33v?


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Got 4.7 stable at 1.32v and 1.984 vaccine. I haven't tested lower vccin yet. Should I try 4.8 and 1.33v?


I say go and try, you won't know until you actually do it. That being said, I achieved 4.7 at around 1.32 v as well. But couldn't get 4.8 stable and I tried to a max of 1.38v


----------



## CoreyL4

Yeah, I tried 1.35v for 4.8 and it crashed on stress testing.

I think I'll stay at 4.7.

However BF1 crashed with my 4.7 vcore. I boosted it up a bit last night. Will see if the added vcore makes BF1 stable.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Yeah, I tried 1.35v for 4.8 and it crashed on stress testing.
> 
> I think I'll stay at 4.7.
> 
> However BF1 crashed with my 4.7 vcore. I boosted it up a bit last night. Will see if the added vcore makes BF1 stable.


All the best! My initial 4.7 run was at 1.28v and was x264 stable for 8 hrs but crashed in game as well. Had to increase it to the current voltage before it was fully stable. Once I get my system under water I'll try for 4.8 but honestly, the bump in voltage required for a 100mhz increase doesn't seem worth it


----------



## OGM3X

Hi

Is it safe to say that BF1 can be considered a stress tester ? My 4790k is stable at 4.8ghz but in BF1 i have to bump the voltage so i don't crash ?


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGM3X*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Is it safe to say that BF1 can be considered a stress tester ? My 4790k is stable at 4.8ghz but in BF1 i have to bump the voltage so i don't crash ?


Pretty much ANY online massive multiplayer games that already test your GPU in single player mode will destroy the CPU in multiplayer. Why? Because the cpu also has to process the network bandwidth coming and going. Even if it doesnt require a lot of upload/download (my upload is a piss poor 700kbps) its still plenty for extra stress in online multiplayers.

Me personally my 1.21v 4690k is perfectly stable in BF1 even played 3-4hrs straight have had ZERO issues.


----------



## cephelix

^ what he said...multiplayer maps, especially the 64-player ones really do test your cpu. And for me personally, my test for stability would be in game. Since I don't really play games that tax the cpu as much as the gpu, I have to rely on synthetic tests.


----------



## OGM3X

I can play multiplayer BF3 , BF4 all day long no problems . It seems BF1 is a different monster though .


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGM3X*
> 
> I can play multiplayer BF3 , BF4 all day long no problems . It seems BF1 is a different monster though .


Funnily enough, I've had way more problems playing BF4 than BF1. Granted, I've only played the BF1 beta, but I only played 64 player conquest, where in BF4 I usually play 32 player TDM (Conquest is cool and all, but if I'm playing without my squad I usually go TDM to play alone). BF4 at settings that have passed 4 hours RealBench or such will crash 50% of the time, needing one step of VCore higher (1.344V instead of 1.328V for 4.8GHz). I'm thinking it may have to do with framerates maybe, as my 390x is pushing 120-140FPS in BF4 while it usually hovered around 90-110FPS in BF1. Could that make such a difference? I have no idea, but that's my hypothesis.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Funnily enough, I've had way more problems playing BF4 than BF1. Granted, I've only played the BF1 beta, but I only played 64 player conquest, where in BF4 I usually play 32 player TDM (Conquest is cool and all, but if I'm playing without my squad I usually go TDM to play alone). BF4 at settings that have passed 4 hours RealBench or such will crash 50% of the time, needing one step of VCore higher (1.344V instead of 1.328V for 4.8GHz). I'm thinking it may have to do with framerates maybe, as my 390x is pushing 120-140FPS in BF4 while it usually hovered around 90-110FPS in BF1. Could that make such a difference? I have no idea, but that's my hypothesis.


Double the players means more bandwidth but it could also be that they have better faster server for bf1 then they do for bf4 (which i do believe is the case) could be why you have less problems with it. Also your internet connection adds a bit to it.

my 4690k at 4.3 with my r9 390 has ZERO issues in BF1 running on high with msaa enabled i believe i need to launch it to check.


----------



## Artah

Quick question for you guys. Anyone ever run into a 4790K that does not register one of the memory slots? Let me know, thanks.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Quick question for you guys. Anyone ever run into a 4790K that does not register one of the memory slots? Let me know, thanks.


my 4690k did that a few times cuz i run it bare die. I removed it and re-installed it and solved the issue, could be its not sitting right, could be a bent pin or broken trace.


----------



## gupsterg

I must resist!









Der8auer Delid Mate 2 is £26 @ OCuk pre order, still same quality material as Delid DIe Mate 1 but way cheaper (that was £63 and on sale crimbo 16 £50).

Anyone able to clarify if 70lbf is safe on CPU after delid and still using IHS? I posted some info in post 19146 (post 19149 has some info I was viewing from Intel PDF).


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> my 4690k did that a few times cuz i run it bare die. I removed it and re-installed it and solved the issue, could be its not sitting right, could be a bent pin or broken trace.


Thank you, I thought I was going crazy. Zero bent pins and cleaned the CPU contacts and still the same thing. I had no idea this was possible on a CPU, even tried it on multiple motherboards and supported memory.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artah*
> 
> Thank you, I thought I was going crazy. Zero bent pins and cleaned the CPU contacts and still the same thing. I had no idea this was possible on a CPU, even tried it on multiple motherboards and supported memory.


Yea its def possible, if it works on other mobos and not urs its ur mobo. If it doesnt on every mobo then maybe one of the traces got damaged or something but yea its totally possible. For me my problem was it would only boot with one ram stick in one slot. Removed the cpu (broke it bending it back thinking it was bent, lost a [email protected] 4690k) had to buy a new one and problem solved. Turns out a couple months later after coming back from vacation the cpu moved or something with no one at home. Removed it and put it back in all ram sticks work.

Go f*en figure haha.


----------



## BeerCan

Just got a 4790k the other day. Looks like I got a decent one but I am a bit of a novice at OC'ing

So far its running stable at 4.9 with 1.26 volts. Ran x264 for awhile and now I am running some boinc avx tasks. Temps have been good it will spike up to 75 degrees but usually stays much lower. Using a swiftech h220 x2 for cooling.


----------



## dwallace

I run my 4790k 24/7 4.6ghz 1.245v. 4.7ghz I have to run 1.3v and 4.8ghz 1.35v played a couple multiplayer rounds of BF1 and no issue. Highest temps playing BF1 4.8ghz was 66c. I have an H100i v2. Tried 4.9ghz on 1.35v but it BSOD. Maybe it needs closer to 1.4v but I'm not pushing it that far just to see.


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Just got a 4790k the other day. Looks like I got a decent one but I am a bit of a novice at OC'ing
> 
> So far its running stable at 4.9 with 1.26 volts. Ran x264 for awhile and now I am running some boinc avx tasks. Temps have been good it will spike up to 75 degrees but usually stays much lower. Using a swiftech h220 x2 for cooling.


Nice one. More than decent it seems, mine needs 1.35v for 4.9


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerCan*
> 
> Just got a 4790k the other day. Looks like I got a decent one but I am a bit of a novice at OC'ing
> 
> So far its running stable at 4.9 with 1.26 volts. Ran x264 for awhile and now I am running some boinc avx tasks. Temps have been good it will spike up to 75 degrees but usually stays much lower. Using a swiftech h220 x2 for cooling.


That's VID or VCORE? If it's VID, your chip must be like mine. I'm running 4.9 with 1.272vcore and 1.260vid. Try 5.0 it'll probably settle around 1.360V. I don't think the increase in voltage is worth the 100mhz performance wise, but FIVE POINT ZERO ghz looks so cool


----------



## BeerCan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> That's VID or VCORE? If it's VID, your chip must be like mine. I'm running 4.9 with 1.272vcore and 1.260vid. Try 5.0 it'll probably settle around 1.360V. I don't think the increase in voltage is worth the 100mhz performance wise, but FIVE POINT ZERO ghz looks so cool


vcore is 1.280 did not really mess around with it so I just lowered it to see what happens. VID is 1.260


----------



## eXteR

Hi guys,

need some advice here.

I have an 4790K, delidded with CLU and slightly lapped. Cooled with Corsair H110GT with 2 ML140 at max 1000rpm.

Sience i bought, i run it with XMP profile and little undervolt using offset. Also undervolted a little the cache voltage, and Input voltage at 1.6v.

This weekend i started overclocking to see the limits of my CPU.

Here's some data about my testings, also temps for comparison.



Barely tested on 4.9, so i don't know i that is fully stable. The point is i don't like to reach more than 65º on normal use.

First of all. Are fine my oc settings for 4.7?

I never OC the cache speed. Do you recommend to do it or it's better to leave at stock for stability and marginally gain?

4.7 is fully tested, playing Rainbow Six Siege, Prime95 and BF1. Rock stable.

I think i have disabled C3 and C6 states (my old 2600K allways crashed when i was doing OC). It's recommended to turn it on? No stability issues on this side?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Loladinas

Input voltage might be a bit on the low side. Did you test with Prime95 using AVX intructions?


----------



## eXteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Input voltage might be a bit on the low side. Did you test with Prime95 using AVX intructions?


didn't tested with AVX.

I use Prime 26.6, wich don't have AVX. I'll give it a try and post my findings.

Only tested with Intel Burn Test, wich use AVX and went fine. Although temps raised about 10º more than normal.


----------



## juniordnz

Anyone here uses OCCT Large Data Set to test for stability?

Dude, that thing is HARD!


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXteR*
> 
> didn't tested with AVX.
> 
> I use Prime 26.6, wich don't have AVX. I'll give it a try and post my findings.
> 
> Only tested with Intel Burn Test, wich use AVX and went fine. Although temps raised about 10º more than normal.


There is no point imo in using overly hard stress testing utilitys.. gaming is the best test imo


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> There is no point imo in using overly hard stress testing utilitys.. gaming is the best test imo


All depends on the intended workload. If one is modelling or rendering it will suck hard to have an overnight run fail due to instability.

If one only cares about gaming, then worst case is you lose a hand, or an eye or a ship or a planet...


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Anyone here uses OCCT Large Data Set to test for stability?
> 
> Dude, that thing is HARD!


Hello juniordnz! I use OCCT with Large Data Set when i test the whole system stability and i confirm that is strong (it is like Prime 95 in Blend mode).


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> All depends on the intended workload. If one is modelling or rendering it will suck hard to have an overnight run fail due to instability.
> 
> If one only cares about gaming, then worst case is you lose a hand, or an eye or a ship or a planet...


Yeah youre absolutely right. Then again i believe that is just common sence. My 4.8 is 24/7 stable and i know my 4.9mhz is game stable/10 runs of rb h264 and will fail 2 hours prime or RB.

My point is no test program is 100% sure that is just a risk when oc'ing.
U can have a 8 hour prime fail on some game or vice versa. And after one run of a certain workload ie encoding etc you know ur stable or not. I believe the best test is the workload one would be using. Is it gaming or encoding..


----------



## CL3P20

have you increased VTT at all? (this help stabilize cache)


----------



## eXteR

I tested with the last prime with AVX, and temps where crazy! Max core 93º for just a moment, but the average was 75º.

Intel Burn test max temp was 75º. 4.7Ghz and 1.248v.

I have cache at stock 4.0Ghz speed. Dou you recommend to increase the speed? i'll get any benefit?


----------



## gupsterg

I wouldn't use P95 with AVX. Use x264 / x265, this will only stress CPU. RealBench stress mode is also good IMO, as that loads CPU and GPU, so a lot of the system is tested.

I went for 48 loops of x264, 4hrs RealBench and as I do [email protected] I've done runs of about 48hrs+ a lot of times. Using those stability tests my CPU 4.9GHz Cache 4.4GHz lasted slightly over 1yr, recently I had to up VCCIN from default(1.850V) to 1.890V.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXteR*
> 
> I tested with the last prime with AVX, and temps where crazy! Max core 93º for just a moment, but the average was 75º.
> 
> Intel Burn test max temp was 75º. 4.7Ghz and 1.248v.
> 
> I have cache at stock 4.0Ghz speed. Dou you recommend to increase the speed? i'll get any benefit?


Test it wit prime 95 FTT size of 1344 and 1344. This will uncover instabilities but won't run too hot.


----------



## weskeh

Hmm. My 4790k needs more vcore all of a sudden, my 4800mhz @ 1.28v was 4 hour rb stable and 2 hours prime and xtu played numurous games.. decided to boot up bf4 after some time and had a bsod after one hour gaming Now my cpu demand close to 1.3v for 4800mhz. Still need to test the [email protected] 1.34v profile


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> Hmm. My 4790k needs more vcore all of a sudden, my 4800mhz @ 1.28v was 4 hour rb stable and 2 hours prime and xtu played numurous games.. decided to boot up bf4 after some time and had a bsod after one hour gaming Now my cpu demand close to 1.3v for 4800mhz. Still need to test the [email protected] 1.34v profile


Would you look at that! At least I'm not alone. Mine needs 1.305V for 4.8GHz when doing anything BUT BF4. BF4 for some reason breaks everything. Dunno what's up with that thing.

What I've found to work on my system is rebooting after every boot, if that makes sense. I turn the PC on, let it boot and then reboot it. Boom, it works. For some reason, it always fails on the first boot, but after that it's smooth sailing. I have no idea what is up, but I prefer doing an extra reboot once in a while to running more volts through my CPU.

With that said, I'm pretty sure something is messing with BF4's stability. It used to be not that bad, I think. But I've changed a lot of stuff on my system over time and I have no idea what makes stability so sketchy. I don't think it's VCore, but I could be wrong. Do post if you come up with anything.


----------



## x-apoc

My cpu can only do 4.9 ghz at 1.36v, any lower voltage and I would BSOD in BF4.


----------



## s3k4t0r

Hi
i was asking in different thread but no reply
got i7 4790k @ 4.5 complicity stable core voltage is 1.186V and cpu vrin 1.524V
im using it like that for over 4 mounths
but im worry about temperatures under aida64 after 1h stress temperatures spikes up to 75C
but just for less then 1s jumps to something between 70-75C and then go down to 65-70C

is that normal ? any advice what im doing wrong ?
im running alpha-cool water cooling 360 radiator and Prolimatech PK-2

i would like to OC to 4.6-.4.7 but im afraid hitting temperatures too high
Any advice?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> Hi
> i was asking in different thread but no reply
> got i7 4790k @ 4.5 complicity stable core voltage is 1.186V and cpu vrin 1.524V
> im using it like that for over 4 mounths
> but im worry about temperatures under aida64 after 1h stress temperatures spikes up to 75C
> but just for less then 1s jumps to something between 70-75C and then go down to 65-70C
> 
> is that normal ? any advice what im doing wrong ?
> im running alpha-cool water cooling 360 radiator and Prolimatech PK-2
> 
> i would like to OC to 4.6-.4.7 but im afraid hitting temperatures too high
> Any advice?


I wouldn't worry about 1s random spikes. As long as those aren't 100ºC spikes you should be fine.

But if you're really, REALLY, worried about 75ºC spikes (you shouldn't be), you might wanna consider delidding. That's where you'll get the biggest improvement temp wise. (despite de risk of ruining your chip, loosing warranty and all that...)


----------



## s3k4t0r

i just start consider to ask scan( shop ) about warranty CPU is 1,5 year old and it
should have 3 years warranty every where when im reading different posts other owners of 4790k are getting similar temps on 4.7 OC
and what "cpu vrin" should be my BIOS advice me that should be around 0.4V more then core voltage and how ( if ) CPU vrin affects temperatures?


----------



## s3k4t0r

I have spend half day today on OC of my i7 4790k

start was from 4.5 ghz 1.187 vcore 1.6 vrin
i will write that what i have achieve today
after any change i have stress test it on Aida64 by 1h for stability test when it pass i have move to next step



i will try to drop vcore more i know that on 1.200 4.6 did not pass for me 1h stress test ( fail after 20 min )


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> i just start consider to ask scan( shop ) about warranty CPU is 1,5 year old and it
> should have 3 years warranty every where when im reading different posts other owners of 4790k are getting similar tems on 4.7 OC
> and what "cpu vrin" should be my BIOS advice me that should be around 0.4V more then core voltage and how ( if ) CPU vrin affects temperatures?


What kind of voltage does your mobo sret by default for vrin?
Which motherboard do you have and type of cooler?

I would start by setting vrin more towards 1.8v (usually default vrin voltage for most people)), and then start changing vcore.


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted *QuacK*
> What kind of voltage does your mobo sret by default for vrin?
> Which motherboard do you have and type of cooler?
> 
> I would start by setting vrin more towards 1.8v (usually default vrin voltage for most people)), and then start changing vcore.


i got GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 on default it sets 1.8 vrin
on cooling got alpha cool with 360 rad
u can see in my other post what i have achieve today


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> i got GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 on default it sets 1.8 vrin
> on cooling got alpha cool with 360 rad
> u can see in my other post what i have achieve today


I would try 4.6 @ 1.21 with vrin set to around 1.760 - 1.8v.


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by: @QuacK
> I would try 4.6 @ 1.21 with vrin set to around 1.760 - 1.8v.


i got already stable @4.6 with 1.215 and vrin 1.7
gonna try to drop more at morning and get as close as i can to 1.200v

i know that on @4.6 with 1.200 and vrin 1.6v it has boot ok but fail after 20 min in aida64 burn test
increasing that 1.6v to 1.8v would increase stability ?


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> i got already stable @4.6 with 1.215 and vrin 1.7
> gonna try to drop more at morning and get as close as i can to 1.200v
> 
> i know that on @4.6 with 1.200 and vrin 1.6v it has boot ok but fail after 20 min in aida64 burn test
> increasing that 1.6v to 1.8v would increase stability ?


It could help to set vrin back to 1.8v which is default.
You should change only one thing at a time.

I would now just leave vrin at 1.8v and from there try to lower vcore.
Then when you crash lets say on 1.21v, set it back to 1.215v and then go from there.


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by: @QuacK
> It could help to set vrin back to 1.8v which is default.
> You should change only one thing at a time.
> 
> I would now just leave vrin at 1.8v and from there try to lower vcore.
> Then when you crash lets say on 1.21v, set it back to 1.215v and then go from there.


Another busy day 4 me
I have went with your advice of increasing vrin to 1.8v but result show that has increase temperatures by 2-3 c
so i have put it back to 1.7v and continue drooping vcore
finally i have found golden point on vcore 1.203v and 1.7v vrin
when playing BF1 all on Ultra 1080p and shadow play in background recording last 10 min of game my Avg temperatures are *50-58C* what make me happy









Thats my validation
http://valid.x86.fr/f6r6ut


Previously when i have try @4.6 and vcore 1.200v vrin 1.6 after 20 min went bsod this time when i was on 1.7 vrin it just fail giving me error in aida64 "hardware error" and stop burn test
i have check all sensors and and i have found that 5 seconds before fail i has drop speed one of cores to 0 Mhz for 1 second and come back to 4.6 i think that was insufficient power on vcore


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> Another busy day 4 me
> I have went with your advice of increasing vrin to 1.8v but result show that has increase temperatures by 2-3 c
> so i have put it back to 1.7v and continue drooping vcore
> finally i have found golden point on vcore 1.203v and 1.7v vrin
> when playing BF1 all on Ultra 1080p and shadow play in background recording last 10 min of game my Avg temperatures are *50-58C* what make me happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats my validation
> http://valid.x86.fr/f6r6ut
> 
> 
> Previously when i have try @4.6 and vcore 1.200v vrin 1.6 after 20 min went bsod this time when i was on 1.7 vrin it just fail giving me error in aida64 "hardware error" and stop burn test
> i have check all sensors and and i have found that 5 seconds before fail i has drop speed one of cores to 0 Mhz for 1 second and come back to 4.6 i think that was insufficient power on vcore


You're saying with vcore at 1.200v and vrin at 1.6v it bsod after 20 minutes.

With vrin 1.7v it only stopped the test without bsod?

To me this sounds like the increased vrin has atleast somewhat increased stability so maybe if you work vrin up slowly, instead of vcore it will pass at 1.200v vcore at some point.

Higher vcore will definetly increase temperatures more than vrin,


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *@QuacK*
> You're saying with vcore at 1.200v and vrin at 1.6v it bsod after 20 minutes.
> 
> With vrin 1.7v it only stopped the test without bsod?
> 
> To me this sounds like the increased vrin has atleast somewhat increased stability so maybe if you work vrin up slowly, instead of vcore it will pass at 1.200v vcore at some point.
> 
> Higher vcore will definetly increase temperatures more than vrin,


I will try that over weekend and maybe i will try for @4.7 and check what vcore needed and what kind of temperatures will go to
whenever i was using "Intel® Extreme Tuning Utility" ( i was not happy with temperatures and vcore ) on @4.6 it was setting up 1.357v on vcore so drop to 1.203 is more then gr8


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> I will try that over weekend and maybe i will try for @4.7 and check what vcore needed and what kind of temperatures will go to
> whenever i was using "Intel® Extreme Tuning Utility" ( i was not happy with temperatures and vcore ) on @4.6 it was setting up 1.357v on vcore so drop to 1.203 is more then gr8


You will likely be near my current settings.

1.7 vrin and 1.248 V's Vcore for 4.7ghz max temp with . Your seems to scale almost identically to mine.

BUT, one thing that will help the temps is disabling HT until you use a program that utilizes it, not too many do. including gaming


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> You will likely be near my current settings.
> 
> 1.7 vrin and 1.248 V's Vcore for 4.7ghz max temp with . Your seems to scale almost identically to mine.
> 
> BUT, one thing that will help the temps is disabling HT until you use a program that utilizes it, not too many do. including gaming


on Saturday i have to put my all OC back to stock i have done OC on cpu to 4.6 and my 980ti to 1420Mhz and my counter shows 700W usage where PSU got just 600W
and already got 2 time random power off when it was on OC. Without OC from 2 days no problems.
So i have ordered now 1000W PSU and i will start playing with OC again


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> on Saturday i have to put my all OC back to stock i have done OC on cpu to 4.6 and my 980ti to 1420Mhz and my counter shows 700W usage where PSU got just 600W
> and already got 2 time random power off when it was on OC. Without OC from 2 days no problems.
> So i have ordered now 1000W PSU and i will start playing with OC again


Damn. what corsair PSU?? I would think with the low draw of a 4790K and a single 980 you would be OK.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Damn. what corsair PSU?? I would think with the low draw of a 4790K and a single 980 you would be OK.


You missed the *ti*. For reference, furmark pushes my 980 ti to 405W at 1500/8000. My 4790K CPU at 4.9GHz also pushes around 190W (BF1), although this is peak. 600W is cutting it close for his GPU and CPU overclocks.


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Damn. what corsair PSU?? I would think with the low draw of a 4790K and a single 980 you would be OK.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> You missed the *ti*. For reference, furmark pushes my 980 ti to 405W at 1500/8000. My 4790K CPU at 4.9GHz also pushes around 190W (BF1), although this is peak. 600W is cutting it close for his GPU and CPU overclocks.


That's my pictures of electric counter showing usage at home
1 PC is off just some lights in home 216W usage
2 PC on in windows desktop 460W
3 PC during BF1/GTA 5/3d mark Firestrike 777W peak was 790W did not catch on picture

my PC use on stock (CPU/GPU) 240W in desktop and in game 561W / 574W in peak
PSU is CX600 80 PLUS® Bronze Certified by Corsair if my understanding of Bronze Plus is 85% efficiency = 510W so im already using more then PSU can give me
When i have done OC on CPU to @4.6 and done small OC on 980Ti to 1400Mhz it was showing me usage of 700W in compare of stock is 130W increase
I have ordered new PSU 1000W by aerocool i know is not best brand but in that money I could go for evga 750W Gold or 850W bronze but gold is 92% = 690W and bronze 85% = 720W
and again it could be right on edge of my usage on OC.
I did not finish with OC i was thinking to push CPU to @4.7 and GPU closer to 1500 Mhz ( got new bios from Cyclops with unlocked Power limit above 104% where i was blocked there )

Sorry for long article











im adding u in this post so u can read it and i don't have to copy it @TwoCables


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Damn. what corsair PSU?? I would think with the low draw of a 4790K and a single 980 you would be OK.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> You missed the *ti*. For reference, furmark pushes my 980 ti to 405W at 1500/8000. My 4790K CPU at 4.9GHz also pushes around 190W (BF1), although this is peak. 600W is cutting it close for his GPU and CPU overclocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's my pictures of electric counter showing usage at home
> 1 PC is off just some lights in home 216W usage
> 2 PC on in windows desktop 460W
> 3 PC during BF1/GTA 5/3d mark Firestrike 777W peak was 790W did not catch on picture
> 
> my PC use on stock (CPU/GPU) 240W in desktop and in game 561W / 574W in peak
> PSU is CX600 80 PLUS® Bronze Certified by Corsair if my understanding of Bronze Plus is 85% efficiency = 510W so im already using more then PSU can give me
> When i have done OC on CPU to @4.6 and done small OC on 980Ti to 1400Mhz it was showing me usage of 700W in compare of stock is 130W increase
> I have ordered new PSU 1000W by aerocool i know is not best brand but in that money I could go for evga 750W Gold or 850W bronze but gold is 92% = 690W and bronze 85% = 720W
> and again it could be right on edge of my usage on OC.
> I did not finish with OC i was thinking to push CPU to @4.7 and GPU closer to 1500 Mhz ( got new bios from Cyclops with unlocked Power limit above 104% where i was blocked there )
> 
> Sorry for long article
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im adding u in this post so u can read it and i don't have to copy it @TwoCables
Click to expand...

That's not how efficiency works. If a PSU is rated at say 600W, it can provide components with 600W (should be able to do so 24/7, but most can peak beyond their rating, like maybe 700W for a few seconds). The PSU itself draws more power from the wall than it provides to components. Efficiency is exactly that, how much power gets lost in the conversion from AC (wall power) to DC (what components use). So a PSU supplying 600W at 90% efficiency draws about 670W from the wall. Your PSU should have been enough, but it may have gone bad or degraded or maybe it wasn't the best quality (not all Corsair PSUs are good). Even if it was enough, a 600W PSU for a system that uses 550W is cutting it close and you're losing efficiency, so the upgrade is justified.


----------



## Loladinas

What boggles my mind is how the heck is his PC using nearly 200W when it's just idling in desktop.


----------



## TwoCables

What else do you have plugged into that meter? It looks to me like you have much more than just the power supply connected to it. I don't see how it's possible your sig rig is pulling that much power. Think about it: if that were your power consumption, then the CX600 would NOT have been enough.


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> What else do you have plugged into that meter? It looks to me like you have much more than just the power supply connected to it. I don't see how it's possible your sig rig is pulling that much power. Think about it: if that were your power consumption, then the CX600 would NOT have been enough.


the meter is showing usage of all home so 216w on beginning the pc is off when showing 461w pc is in windows idle and 777w is firestrike
then usage of pc is done 461-216= 240w idle and 777-216=561w in firestrike
i have no idea why its take so much maybe amount of things plug in ?

calculations are ok because if u take 777w - 461w = 316w where 250w will be 980ti and 60w on cpu ?

got 4 x 140 fans 3 x 120 fans, water pump, 3 x 7200 hdd , 1 x ssd , long strip of led around window, 5 devices connected to usb,


----------



## TwoCables

I didn't notice this before, but you said you think the PSU's efficiency means that's how much power the PSU can deliver. I mean, you said the CX600 can only deliver 510W because that's 85W of 600W. That's not how it works though. Efficiency has nothing to do with how much power the PSU can deliver.

To show you how it works, let's pretend we can change the efficiency of your PSU anytime you want to any percentage you want. If we could, then the only thing that would change is how much power the PSU is pulling out of the wall outlet. The amount of power it can deliver to the computer would remain absolutely unchanged.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> What boggles my mind is how the heck is his PC using nearly 200W when it's just idling in desktop.


Thats not too hard to understand, if the cpu voltage is set to override he's giving it full voltage at all times. 1.3-1.4v at idle is still going to put out some serious power, especially with 2 980tis in there as well depending on how low in voltage there dropping at idle.

I'm pretty sure he's got other stuff plugged into it though, maybe even the monitor and speakers and wtv else. Those power meters should be used for the psu only so you get a much more accurate reading. My guess is, thats the reading of the entire outlet.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> That's not how efficiency works. If a PSU is rated at say 600W, it can provide components with 600W (should be able to do so 24/7, but most can peak beyond their rating, like maybe 700W for a few seconds). The PSU itself draws more power from the wall than it provides to components. Efficiency is exactly that, how much power gets lost in the conversion from AC (wall power) to DC (what components use). So a PSU supplying 600W at 90% efficiency draws about 670W from the wall. Your PSU should have been enough, but it may have gone bad or degraded or maybe it wasn't the best quality (not all Corsair PSUs are good). Even if it was enough, a 600W PSU for a system that uses 550W is cutting it close and you're losing efficiency, so the upgrade is justified.


IDK. That meter is not a direct measurement, it uses an inductor clamp (that transmits wirelessly to the device. I would suspect the meter system. Try something of a know value (like a couple of 100W bulbs).


----------



## TwoCables

It doesn't matter enough to worry about.


----------



## GeneO

What doesn't matter? Be clear. 240W idle is crazy and must be wrong, unless monitors are sucking up lots.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> What doesn't matter? Be clear. 240W idle is crazy and must be wrong, unless monitors are sucking up lots.


240W is more than just his computer, GeneO. He just finished explaining that.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> 240W is more than just his computer, GeneO. He just finished explaining that.


Whatever you say, here is his post:

1 PC is off just some lights in home 216W usage
2 PC on in windows desktop 460W

Difference is 244W.

Though like I said, monitors could account for a good portion. Easy tio check.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Whatever you say, here is his post:
> 
> 1 PC is off just some lights in home 216W usage
> 2 PC on in windows desktop 460W
> 
> Difference is 244W.
> 
> Though like I said, monitors could account for a good portion. Easy tio check.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/21780#post_25844988


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/21780#post_25844988


Yes, I read that, did you? The numbers are still the same, 244W total at idle. Those components listed and an idle CPU and 980 Ti don't add up to 240W. More like less than half that I would think.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Yes, I read that, did you? The numbers are still the same, 244W total at idle. Those components listed and an idle CPU and 980 Ti don't add up to 240W. More like less than half that I would think.


I apologize, but I'm not exactly at my best right now. I'm going through some crap that I'd rather not talk about. I have a *LOT* on my mind and I'm very unhappy and depressed - and so I'm distracted and I'm really only here to try to escape from my hell. I almost cried yesterday. So yeah, I'm having a hard time focusing on this. I'll be alright though.

Sorry for my honesty, but I didn't want to go on being judged as a complete idiot who can't read.

Anyway, rest assured, I'm not going to judge his power consumption until he uses something like a Kill A Watt. Until then, as far as I'm concerned, we don't have any measurements. As we are agreeing on, 240W isn't his idle power consumption because that's just not possible for this computer.


----------



## GeneO

Sorry to hear that. I had a very very bad day, so apologies. I didn't intend add any hell. Yep we agree. Cheer up!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Sorry to hear that. I had a very very bad day, so apologies. I didn't intend add any hell. Yep we agree. Cheer up!


Thank you, Gene. I'll be ok. I think I'm in one of those places in life where the universe is trying to get me to change things for the better by making sure I know what I'm doing right now just isn't what's best for me at all.

I admit, you made me feel a little better just by this reply.  Every little bit helps.


----------



## DRKreiger

Positive reinforcements are nice to see around here. Things like this are why I really only lurk OCN's pages.

I hope you guys get through your hellish situations. Just remember our good ole British single malt drinking Allie.

"if your going through hell, keep on going"

OCN united!!!


----------



## D-Dow

Hello dudes. I just build around my 4790K from a Sabertooth z87 to a z97 Asus-A, a H100i version 1 to a H100i version 2 (the H115i wouldn't fit), a 650w Gold Seasonic to a 850w Titanium Seasonic. ALL THIS to be able to break the WALL of 5.0 Ghz from the previous build.

What has these THREE main upgrades done for me? Simply, they have allowed me to run at 5.0 at STOCK voltages like um, 1.10V on the core. Uncore is set to Auto. Temps are 15 degrees less on average across the board. So basically, all this upgrading did for me was ensure never going over 60 degrees at 100% load. I never did break through that wall. At 5.1, I crash either in windows or before I get to windows 7, no matter if my voltage is 1.10 or 1.37 and uncore set to manual at 40 (or whatever) and vring at 1.39 (not willing to go to 1.9).

Also, my 1600 Corsair Vengeance ram is oc'd at 2133 with appropriate timings. I tried it without OC on the ram as well. 5.1 is a no-go despite idle temps at 21 usually low 20s. Everything is quieter as well.

It's a good chip, but the WALL is steadfast at 5.0, can't break it.

I happy with $600 of almost insubstantial upgrades. I wanted it cleaned. I wanted a start-over, a new windows install, everything. Was tired of high temps and required higher voltage (due to mobo/PSU? weakening H100i?) and the occasional blue screen "interrupt on the secondary processor." Never get that one again, even when attempting 5.1. I just get a memory dump to 100% blue screen when I try 5.1.

now it is back to normal and as I type it's 5.0 at 1.10 volts, but the OC is not constant 5.0. I forgot how to make the OC run a steady 5.0 and not ebb and flow with whatever load you're at. I'm not on adaptive, so I can't remember what to change.

All settings in the bios are pretty stock except core at 50, and memory to 2133 and memory voltage at 1.65 (probably not even need, could probably set to 1.5 -- just going on what I used to do).

Stability to the hilt, but can't break the past-5.0 WALL. It's just not happenin. It's not a voltage issue it's a wall issue. I haven't really pushed the uncore to within 300 Mhz yet though, it's set to auto and I know that that causes stability when you try to get close, haven't tried it though. So Uncore closeness would require a higher voltage on uncore right? and not on core (too)?. Heaven scores are 3209 for the 1080 Strix and 965cc for the 5.0 OC on Cinebench.


----------



## D-Dow

Enhanced speed step is on and extreme overvoltage off


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> Hello dudes. I just build around my 4790K from a Sabertooth z87 to a z97 Asus-A, a H100i version 1 to a H100i version 2 (the H115i wouldn't fit), a 650w Gold Seasonic to a 850w Titanium Seasonic. ALL THIS to be able to break the WALL of 5.0 Ghz from the previous build.
> 
> What has these THREE main upgrades done for me? Simply, they have allowed me to run at 5.0 at STOCK voltages like um, 1.10V on the core. Uncore is set to Auto. Temps are 15 degrees less on average across the board. So basically, all this upgrading did for me was ensure never going over 60 degrees at 100% load. I never did break through that wall. At 5.1, I crash either in windows or before I get to windows 7, no matter if my voltage is 1.10 or 1.37 and uncore set to manual at 40 (or whatever) and vring at 1.39 (not willing to go to 1.9).
> 
> Also, my 1600 Corsair Vengeance ram is oc'd at 2133 with appropriate timings. I tried it without OC on the ram as well. 5.1 is a no-go despite idle temps at 21 usually low 20s. Everything is quieter as well.
> 
> It's a good chip, but the WALL is steadfast at 5.0, can't break it.
> 
> I happy with $600 of almost insubstantial upgrades. I wanted it cleaned. I wanted a start-over, a new windows install, everything. Was tired of high temps and required higher voltage (due to mobo/PSU? weakening H100i?) and the occasional blue screen "interrupt on the secondary processor." Never get that one again, even when attempting 5.1. I just get a memory dump to 100% blue screen when I try 5.1.
> 
> now it is back to normal and as I type it's 5.0 at 1.10 volts, but the OC is not constant 5.0. I forgot how to make the OC run a steady 5.0 and not ebb and flow with whatever load you're at. I'm not on adaptive, so I can't remember what to change.
> 
> All settings in the bios are pretty stock except core at 50, and memory to 2133 and memory voltage at 1.65 (probably not even need, could probably set to 1.5 -- just going on what I used to do).
> 
> Stability to the hilt, but can't break the past-5.0 WALL. It's just not happenin. It's not a voltage issue it's a wall issue. I haven't really pushed the uncore to within 300 Mhz yet though, it's set to auto and I know that that causes stability when you try to get close, haven't tried it though. So Uncore closeness would require a higher voltage on uncore right? and not on core (too)?. Heaven scores are 3209 for the 1080 Strix and 965cc for the 5.0 OC on Cinebench.


Dude what? 5GHz at 1.1V? No, just no. Screenshots or it didn't happen. Sorry but that's a lot better than what I'd consider too good to be true.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Dude what? 5GHz at 1.1V? No, just no. Screenshots or it didn't happen. Sorry but that's a lot better than what I'd consider too good to be true.


Just what I thought.

Also 965 on cinebench at 5GHz seems rather low.

I've gotten around 1020 score on cinebench with my 5GHz 4790K chip a couple of times.

Was at 1.4 ish volts though


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Just what I thought.
> 
> Also 965 on cinebench at 5GHz seems rather low.
> 
> I've gotten around 1020 score on cinebench with my 5GHz 4790K chip a couple of times.
> 
> Was at 1.4 ish volts though


Yeah, second thing that I was thinking was the CineBench score. 965 seems in line with what mine scores at 4.7GHz. At 4.8GHz I score about 980 or something.


----------



## DRKreiger

Well we are all well aware of the unlikelyhood of this post being true. 5.0ghz 1.1V's is not even possible based on all previous experience everyone here has had.

Like everyone else, screen shots of CPU-Z and stress test software open, or it's another troll provoking the natives.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Well we are all well aware of the unlikelyhood of this post being true. 5.0ghz 1.1V's is not even possible based on all previous experience everyone here has had.
> 
> Like everyone else, screen shots of CPU-Z and stress test software open, or it's another troll provoking the natives.


Maybe some chips could boot into windows @ 1.1v (still pretty unlikely probably).
But there's no way cinebench at that clockspeed and voltage.could complete I assume









I wonder though, why write a long post like that just to troll


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

So I delidded my 4790K and now I can hit 4.9ghz at 1.43v vcore but it required a 1.38v cache voltage at 3.9ghz so I was wondering if anyone could shed some light on what is a safe cache voltage. I read on asus' haswell-e oc guide they said 1.35-1.45v is normal for an overclocked cache so i assume its same ish for haswell because if i followed the recommended 1.2v voltage that would be lower than my stock cache voltage at 1.23v. Also on cpus without a FIVR the cache recieves the same voltage as the core so shouldn't it be able to take quite a lot of voltage? Thanks in advanced.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> So I delidded my 4790K and now I can hit 4.9ghz at 1.43v vcore but it required a 1.38v cache voltage at 3.9ghz so I was wondering if anyone could shed some light on what is a safe cache voltage. I read on asus' haswell-e oc guide they said 1.35-1.45v is normal for an overclocked cache so i assume its same ish for haswell because if i followed the recommended 1.2v voltage that would be lower than my stock cache voltage at 1.23v. Also on cpus without a FIVR the cache recieves the same voltage as the core so shouldn't it be able to take quite a lot of voltage? Thanks in advanced.


I wouldn't run a 1.38v cache voltage. Don't think thats recommended.

Personally I wouldn't go any higher than 1.25v on the cache.

1.38v is really high, definetly if you're just running it at 3900mhz....

I would set it to 40x manually and set cache voltage to something lower like 1.1v - 1.2v at most.
I run my cache speed at 4000mhz @ 1.051v on my i7 4790K

1.38v definetly is too high


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> I wouldn't run a 1.38v cache voltage. Don't think thats recommended.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't go any higher than 1.25v on the cache.
> 
> 1.38v is really high, definetly if you're just running it at 3900mhz....
> 
> I would set it to 40x manually and set cache voltage to something lower like 1.1v - 1.2v at most.
> 
> But 1.38v definetly is too high


I see ok that seems to be tbe general consensus that you shouldn't go about 1.2-1.25v for cache. But any reason to explain why? Because stock its over 1.2v already. And regarding my cache clocks yea I can't really get it at or over 4ghz for anything over 4.6ghz on the core. Thanks for replying man


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> I see ok that seems to be tbe general consensus that you shouldn't go about 1.2-1.25v for cache. But any reason to explain why? Because stock its over 1.2v already. And regarding my cache clocks yea I can't really get it at or over 4ghz for anything over 4.6ghz on the core. Thanks for replying man


I don't have an Asus motherboard.
But on my Gigabyte Z97 SOC force when I set both cache speed and voltage to auto, my cache votlage would go upto 1.4v under load.

I have no idea why 1.2v is the stock for your mobo, but if I were you I would definetly try to lower it.

Maybe something else is making your OC unstable.

But if I were you I would lower my core OC, rather than running such a high cache voltage just to keep a higher core OC stable.

It shouldn't be necessary to run it at that high a voltage I think.

In my bios when I set cache voltage to auto it shows 1.05v but then in windows it will go upto much higher.
So I found out that setting it manually to 1.051v solves this.

Im sure there's someone else on here who can give you a better explanation though as for why boards can have this weird behavior


----------



## QuacK

@Awesomeguy10578

Maybe the high stock cache voltage is the problem.
I would try going below 1.2v at 40x and see what happens if you haven't tried it.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> I don't have an Asus motherboard.
> But on my Gigabyte Z97 SOC force when I set both cache speed and voltage to auto, my cache votlage would go upto 1.4v under load.
> 
> I have no idea why 1.2v is the stock for your mobo, but if I were you I would definetly try to lower it.
> 
> Maybe something else is making your OC unstable.
> 
> But if I were you I would lower my core OC, rather than running such a high cache voltage just to keep a higher core OC stable.
> 
> It shouldn't be necessary to run it at that high a voltage I think.
> 
> In my bios when I set cache voltage to auto it shows 1.05v but then in windows it will go upto much higher.
> So I found out that setting it manually to 1.051v solves this.
> 
> Im sure there's someone else on here who can give you a better explanation though as for why boards can have this weird behavior


Interesting. So most people has cache voltage in the below 1.1v range then? Maybe too high cache voltage causes instability too? I mean when i said 4.9ghz stable it was just a quick 1hr pass of x264 so not sure yet. Thanks for the info


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Interesting. So most people has cache voltage in the below 1.1v range then? Maybe too high cache voltage causes instability too? I mean when i said 4.9ghz stable it was just a quick 1hr pass of x264 so not sure yet. Thanks for the info


I think most people run cache voltage between 1.1v - 1.2v, maybe 1.25v at most.
I've seen some cases where higher cache voltage caused problems.

1.1v should be plenty enough for running 4GHz (stock) on the cache.


----------



## gupsterg

@Awesomeguy10578

Never had an i7 4790K. I've had 2 differing i5 4690K CPUs on my Asus Maximus VII Ranger







. My 1st defaulted to 1.20V cache voltage, this I lowered and gained 41x ratio for cache. My 2nd defaulted to 1.10V cache voltage, with that I gained 44x ratio for cache.

For me 1.20V was ceiling for cache voltage after reading things. You'll see in the OP of Haswell Overclocking Guide [With Statistics] section *Ring Bus Doesn't Matter [Evidence]* that cache OC'ing yields pretty much no discernible performance gains.

I know on my Asus that if cache voltage is left on [Auto] and I increase cache ratio it starts increasing it, the thread I opened about it.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Awesomeguy10578
> 
> Never had an i7 4790K. I've had 2 differing i5 4690K CPUs on my Asus Maximus VII Ranger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My 1st defaulted to 1.20V cache voltage, this I lowered and gained 41x ratio for cache. My 2nd defaulted to 1.10V cache voltage, with that I gained 44x ratio for cache.
> 
> For me 1.20V was ceiling for cache voltage after reading things. You'll see in the OP of Haswell Overclocking Guide [With Statistics] section *Ring Bus Doesn't Matter [Evidence]* that cache OC'ing yields pretty much no discernible performance gains.
> 
> I know on my Asus that if cache voltage is left on [Auto] and I increase cache ratio it starts increasing it, the thread I opened about it.


I know about the fact that increasing cache speed doesn't raise performance much.

But from what I understand, you have had 2 different i5 4690K CPU's on the same motherboard, which both defaulted to a different cache voltage when set on auto?

Could you confirm if this is true for your i5 4690K experience?
It could be different on i7 4790K maybe, but I still like to know as much information as possible to help other people out here on this forum


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> I think most people run cache voltage between 1.1v - 1.2v, maybe 1.25v at most.
> I've seen some cases where higher cache voltage caused problems.
> 
> 1.1v should be plenty enough for running 4GHz (stock) on the cache.


I see. At 4.9GHz at least it doesn't stay stable at 4ghz no matter the voltage I tried 1.1v 1.15v 1.2v 1.25v. At 3.5GHz 1.07v it also doesn't want to stay stable. So you guys can help me stabilize this safely? Or do I roll back the core clocks?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Awesomeguy10578
> 
> Never had an i7 4790K. I've had 2 differing i5 4690K CPUs on my Asus Maximus VII Ranger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My 1st defaulted to 1.20V cache voltage, this I lowered and gained 41x ratio for cache. My 2nd defaulted to 1.10V cache voltage, with that I gained 44x ratio for cache.
> 
> For me 1.20V was ceiling for cache voltage after reading things. You'll see in the OP of Haswell Overclocking Guide [With Statistics] section *Ring Bus Doesn't Matter [Evidence]* that cache OC'ing yields pretty much no discernible performance gains.
> 
> I know on my Asus that if cache voltage is left on [Auto] and I increase cache ratio it starts increasing it, the thread I opened about it.


Interesting. SO I gues it's not only my CPU that defaulted to 1.2v at stock cache. And did you mean you gained by undervolting it?


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> I see. At 4.9GHz at least it doesn't stay stable at 4ghz no matter the voltage I tried 1.1v 1.15v 1.2v 1.25v. At 3.5GHz 1.07v it also doesn't want to stay stable. So you guys can help me stabilize this safely? Or do I roll back the core clocks?
> Interesting. SO I gues it's not only my CPU that defaulted to 1.2v at stock cache. And did you mean you gained by undervolting it?


Cache 3.5GHz @ 1.07v should be stable for the cache atleast.
This leads me to think that its your core that is just not stable.

Do you have an OC profile for a lower core clock speed, say around 4.5/4.6GHz which you have tested for stability for a longer period, so which you could assume the core OC atleast is more stable?

If so I would apply this profile, then just change cache to 4GHz, and start with cache voltage at 1.05 / 1.07v and try to run the stresstest for a similar amount of time as you did before.
Then slowly turn up cache voltage till you notice it remains stable longer.

Or you could simply just use aida64 extreme stresstest (and just use the cache stresstest) and start from cache speed 4GHz @ 1.055v and slowly work it up.
Don't run cache speed higher than core speed though. I think both at 4GHz should be fine, but core clock slightly higher might be better.

I simply think its just your core or something else not being stable, becaus I haven't seen any i7 4790K ever which cache wasn't stable at 1.1v @ 4GHz. It should be plenty stable.

But definetly don't run 1.38v on the cache mate.

This is all I can say for now









Good luck


----------



## D-Dow

Sorry men, I got it all wrong on the voltage at 5.0. Intel Speedstep did that to throw me off. I look at through CPU-Z at 100% load in Cinebench and saw that Auto chose 1.375 at the voltage for 5.0 at 100% load, so I determined that to be my Manual voltage based off of what Auto says it uses. I can't break 1000 in Cinebench. 98 is the highest I've seen over 20 runs. My highest fps is 198 with the ASUS Strix 1080. Highest Heaven score is 3213. I opened up all the CPU power parameters in the bios to achieve that.

One thing that bothers me is the mobo sensor temp #4 is always the highest in my Define R4 case. It was the SAME when using the z87 Sabertooth for 3 years. All the other 1, 2, and 3 sensors will show 30s degrees, whereas #4 will get to 50s and 66 tops. Hot air must be blowing there or some other component near it is causing heat. I have no idea WHERE the temp #4 sensor is on the ASUS z97-A mobo.

So I'm sorry, it's 1.375 volts on the 4790K processor I own at 5.0Ghz. I've tried 5.1 but really I'm thinking I'd have to push to 1.44 Volts or something and I'm tired of getting freezes/blue screens from attempting 5.1 (I've attempted it about 10 times and it scares me every time I do it). I've never gone over 1.375 volts attempting 5.1 though. I also force constant voltage on the Strix, whereas before I used to let it ebb and flow like with the Enhanced Speedstep.

My highest single core on the 4790k in Cinebench at 5.0 is 203cc. I've hit that number 5 times.

My cache ratio is at 47 ALWAYS with 5.0. Any higher and the lockups will come eventually. With the z87 Sabertooth the highest cache ratio I could push was 46 at 5.0. 5.1 just ain't happenin.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> I know about the fact that increasing cache speed doesn't raise performance much.


I never implied you didn't







, by specifically mentioning Awesomeguy10578 at the beginning of my post I was basically directing my post at him







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> But from what I understand, you have had 2 different i5 4690K CPU's on the same motherboard, which both defaulted to a different cache voltage when set on auto?


Yes







.

There was no issue with my 1st i5 4690K







. I just bought a 2nd as it was on crazy promo at an etailer and I thought I could make some £ selling it. I couldn't resist opening it once I had it







, as I thought what if it's a great clocker?







and it was







, totally blew my 1st i5 out of the water







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Could you confirm if this is true for your i5 4690K experience?


No worries







. You will see in below screenie compare of my 1st i5 4690K on left and 2nd on right, the HWiNFO readings were taken at idle in Win 7 Pro x64 with UEFI defaults.



UEFI version on mobo/HWinfo version differed between each screen shot. Although before swapping the 1st i5 out I compared it's readings on say FW 2601 vs FW 2801 with UEFI defaults and there was no difference plus HWINFO was compared using same verison. I had also written down monitoring readings shown in UEFI for each CPU.

I noted differing:-

i) VID/VCORE
ii) VCCSA
iii) VCRING

in HWiNFO/UEFI for each CPU (rest of the rig was identical at the time).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> It could be different on i7 4790K maybe, but I still like to know as much information as possible to help other people out here on this forum


I do believe it would be the same, I have not read anything differing:-

i) when I viewed guides back in Q1 15 prior/at purchase of my Z97/i5.
ii) whilst reading this and few other Haswell/Devil's Canyon OC threads.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I never implied you didn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , by specifically mentioning Awesomeguy10578 at the beginning of my post I was basically directing my post at him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> There was no issue with my 1st i5 4690K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just bought a 2nd as it was on crazy promo at an etailer and I thought I could make some £ selling it. I couldn't resist opening it once I had it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as I thought what if it's a great clocker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , totally blew my 1st i5 out of the water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You will see in below screenie compare of my 1st i5 4690K on left and 2nd on right, the HWiNFO readings were taken at idle in Win 7 Pro x64 with UEFI defaults.
> 
> 
> 
> UEFI version on mobo/HWinfo version differed between each screen shot. Although before swapping the 1st i5 out I compared it's readings on say FW 2601 vs FW 2801 with UEFI defaults and there was no difference plus HWINFO was compared using same verison. I had also written down monitoring readings shown in UEFI for each CPU.
> 
> I noted differing:-
> 
> i) VID/VCORE
> ii) VCCSA
> iii) VCRING
> 
> in HWiNFO/UEFI for each CPU (rest of the rig was identical at the time).
> I do believe it would be the same, I have not read anything differing:-
> 
> i) when I viewed guides back in Q1 15 prior/at purchase of my Z97/i5.
> ii) whilst reading this and few other Haswell/Devil's Canyon OC threads.


I know you never implied I didn't.
Maybe I should have left out that first part of my post haha









Thanks for the info though mate


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Interesting. SO I gues it's not only my CPU that defaulted to 1.2v at stock cache. And did you mean you gained by undervolting it?


Yes I also found it interesting the difference between both CPUs on same hardware







.

1st i5 I lowered cache voltage and increased cache ratio, 1.20V down to 1.15V with increase of 41x ratio from stock 39x from reading notes. 2nd i5 was such low cache voltage IMO that I saw no point in lowering and it yield 44x ratio with 1.10V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> I know you never implied I didn't.
> Maybe I should have left out that first part of my post haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info though mate


No worries







, no offence taken or meant by my post either







, it's all good







.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Cache 3.5GHz @ 1.07v should be stable for the cache atleast.
> This leads me to think that its your core that is just not stable.
> 
> Do you have an OC profile for a lower core clock speed, say around 4.5/4.6GHz which you have tested for stability for a longer period, so which you could assume the core OC atleast is more stable?
> 
> If so I would apply this profile, then just change cache to 4GHz, and start with cache voltage at 1.05 / 1.07v and try to run the stresstest for a similar amount of time as you did before.
> Then slowly turn up cache voltage till you notice it remains stable longer.
> 
> Or you could simply just use aida64 extreme stresstest (and just use the cache stresstest) and start from cache speed 4GHz @ 1.055v and slowly work it up.
> Don't run cache speed higher than core speed though. I think both at 4GHz should be fine, but core clock slightly higher might be better.
> 
> I simply think its just your core or something else not being stable, becaus I haven't seen any i7 4790K ever which cache wasn't stable at 1.1v @ 4GHz. It should be plenty stable.
> 
> But definetly don't run 1.38v on the cache mate.
> 
> This is all I can say for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes I also found it interesting the difference between both CPUs on same hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 1st i5 I lowered cache voltage and increased cache ratio, 1.20V down to 1.15V with increase of 41x ratio from stock 39x from reading notes. 2nd i5 was such low cache voltage IMO that I saw no point in lowering and it yield 44x ratio with 1.10V.


Alright thanks guys! I'm going to test it out again. I've delidded so my temperatures doesn't get over 80C most of the time under full load even at the current 1.43v on the core, if it still crashes after following your suggestions then I guess it's just the core is unstable which means I'd have to lower it to 4.85GHz.

Also I have another question, are there other voltages I should wory about tweaking? I increased the io voltages a little bit and also I set the Vccin to 2v since I can feel that it gets more stable as I increased it but is 2v ok? I've read that it's safe enough, is that right? I mean when I say safe it's fairly flexible lol I just mean it won't drastically reduce the life span of the chip.

I got 994CB in Cinebench R15 for 4.9GHz is that good? I am SO CLOSE to 1000 on a daily overclock on a 4790K...


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Alright thanks guy! I'm going to test it out again. I've delidded so my temperatures doesn't get over 80C most of the time under full load even at the current 1.43v on the core, if it still crashes after following your suggestions then I guess it's just the core is unstable which means I'd have to lower it to 4.85GHz.
> 
> Also I have another question, are there other voltages I should wory about tweaking? I increased the io voltages a little bit and also I set the Vccin to 2v since I can feel that it gets more stable as I increased it but is 2v ok? I've read that it's safe enough, is that right? I mean when I say safe it's fairly flexible lol I just mean it won't drastically reduce the life span of the chip.
> 
> I got 994CB in Cinebench R15 for 4.9GHz is that good? I am SO CLOSE to 1000 on a daily overclock on a 4790K...


Yeah, what you need to do is see if you can get the cache stable at a lower voltage.
Best way to do this is do this first without having changed alot of other settings. So use a lower core OC or even leave it at stock would be better probably.

I spent countless of hours messing with my CPU, playing with all voltages... ( causing me lots of headaches sometimes







)
Personally I think changing io voltages is not really necessary for overclocking the core in most cases.
Only for OC'ing memory, and messing with memory timings i've read it could help and I have tried it but eventually just turned them back to normal.

I think it mostly depends on how much time you are willing to keep playing with it. If you're like me and like to be adventurous and have the time, you could tweak them, but for the core OC it hasn't really helped me but it could be different for you. Its up to you if you want to spent time experimenting









About Vccin at 2v... it is safe, you dont need to worry about that, but if its really necessary to run it at 2v varies per chip I think.
Personally im running it at just below my stock Vccin voltage. Stock was 1.8v in bios which would go upto about 1.836v on full load.

For my 4.8GHz overclock right now I have set 1.760v for Vccin in the bios with a Vcore of 1.3v set in bios which will take Vccin voltage to 1.8v and Vcore to 1.308v under full load as you can see in the screenshot.

About the cinebench score, I think 994CB seems about right.
My personal best is 1024CB which was at 5.0GHz with cache OC to 4.5GHz and also tweaked memory timings.
But i've dialed back to 4.8GHz and stock RAM and cache at the moment.


----------



## gupsterg

@Awesomeguy10578

Technically any deviation from stock voltage is unsafe







. So all we're doing is reading peoples shares / experiences and drawing a generalisation on OC'ing "safely"







.

First and foremost when I OC I ask myself can I afford to replace hardware if it went wrong







. From that I assess how hard I'm willing to push it







.

For over 1yr I've had my i5 at clocks/voltages in my signature and all been good







, recently I went on a differing stroke







. Reason being why is replacing mobo/chip with similar hardware so I could use the RAM would mean probably going 2nd hand, which I may not wish to. Then dumping DDR3 and buying DDR4 to go newer platform I don't wish to pay the costs, as performance gains on newer platform are really not there IMO to justify.

So as I knew from when I had my 1st i5 4690K that 4.4GHz was plenty for my uses and didn't bottle neck my GPU for games I play, I have been testing that profile for my 2nd i5 again







.

So for past week or so I've been on in UEFI:-

CPU: 4.4GHz @ 1.010V
Cache: 4.4GHz @ 1.100V
XMP RAM: 2400MHz @ 11-13-14-32-1T

The rest bios defaults. On side note my 1st i5 needed 1.18V for 4.4GHz, so the 2nd was quite a bit better IMO.

Strangely VID set <1.1V in UEFI, results in ~10mV to 30mV higher VID reading HWiNFO in OS. The closer I am to 1.1V less of a difference, where as =>1.1V will match. So [email protected] is 1.040V in HWiNFO in OS. I had seen this when I initially tested the 2nd i5 for profiles between 4.4-4.9GHz.

The voltages table by der8auer on this page helped me when I was new to this platform. I have not played with VCCSA/IO analogue & digital, as my RAM worked at XMP profile with CPU OCs. My RAM would not OC or tweak timings whilst keeping stock voltage and I didn't wish to up that from 1.65V.

I'm hoping my i5/Z97 lasts as long as my Q6600/P35 which I've had since ~2007 and OC'd pretty much in 1st week of ownership and is still in use







.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Yeah, what you need to do is see if you can get the cache stable at a lower voltage.
> Best way to do this is do this first without having changed alot of other settings. So use a lower core OC or even leave it at stock would be better probably.
> 
> I spent countless of hours messing with my CPU, playing with all voltages... ( causing me lots of headaches sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Personally I think changing io voltages is not really necessary for overclocking the core in most cases.
> Only for OC'ing memory, and messing with memory timings i've read it could help and I have tried it but eventually just turned them back to normal.
> 
> I think it mostly depends on how much time you are willing to keep playing with it. If you're like me and like to be adventurous and have the time, you could tweak them, but for the core OC it hasn't really helped me but it could be different for you. Its up to you if you want to spent time experimenting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About Vccin at 2v... it is safe, you dont need to worry about that, but if its really necessary to run it at 2v varies per chip I think.
> Personally im running it at just below my stock Vccin voltage. Stock was 1.8v in bios which would go upto about 1.836v on full load.
> 
> For my 4.8GHz overclock right now I have set 1.760v for Vccin in the bios with a Vcore of 1.3v set in bios which will take Vccin voltage to 1.8v and Vcore to 1.308v under full load as you can see in the screenshot.
> 
> About the cinebench score, I think 994CB seems about right.
> My personal best is 1024CB which was at 5.0GHz with cache OC to 4.5GHz and also tweaked memory timings.
> But i've dialed back to 4.8GHz and stock RAM and cache at the moment.


Yea I got plenty of time to fine tune my overclock lol

So is Vccin like one of those voltages that can go both ways for stability? I kinda prefer a higher Vccin too because it lowers the current draw lol seems less dangerous to me.

Thanks for confirming my cinebench score hahah seems like mine is ok then. I'm trying out 4.9GHz at 1.44v and 3.5GHz cache 1.07v like you said right now, Im stress testing with a custom solidworks render test btw which seems to work better than most other stress programs Ive used. I'll let you know how it goes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Awesomeguy10578
> 
> Technically any deviation from stock voltage is unsafe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So all we're doing is reading peoples shares / experiences and drawing a generalisation on OC'ing "safely"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> First and foremost when I OC I ask myself can I afford to replace hardware if it went wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . From that I assess how hard I'm willing to push it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> For over 1yr I've had my i5 at clocks/voltages in my signature and all been good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , recently I went on a differing stroke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Reason being why is replacing mobo/chip with similar hardware so I could use the RAM would mean probably going 2nd hand, which I may not wish to. Then dumping DDR3 and buying DDR4 to go newer platform I don't wish to pay the costs, as performance gains on newer platform are really not there IMO to justify.
> 
> So as I knew from when I had my 1st i5 4690K that 4.4GHz was plenty for my uses and didn't bottle neck my GPU for games I play, I have been testing that profile for my 2nd i5 again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So for past week or so I've been on in UEFI:-
> 
> CPU: 4.4GHz @ 1.010V
> Cache: 4.4GHz @ 1.100V
> XMP RAM: 2400MHz @ 11-13-14-32-1T
> 
> The rest bios defaults. On side note my 1st i5 need 1.18V for 4.4GHz, so the 2nd was quite a bit better IMO.
> 
> Strangely VID set <1.1V in UEFI, results in ~10mV to 30mV higher VID reading HWiNFO in OS. The closer I am to 1.1V less of a difference, where as =>1.1V will match. So [email protected] is 1.040V in HWiNFO in OS. I had seen this when I initially tested the 2nd i5 for profiles between 4.4-4.9GHz.
> 
> The voltages table by der8auer on this page helped me when I was new to this platform. I have not played with VCCSA/IO analogue & digital, as my RAM worked at XMP profile with CPU OCs.My RAM would not OC or tweak timings whilst keeping stock voltage and I didn't wish to up that from 1.65V.
> 
> I'm hoping my i5/Z97 lasts as long as my Q6600/P35 which I've had since ~2007 and OC'd pretty much in 1st week of ownership and is still in use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yea I get it overclocking is never 100% safe lol but I think if you play your cards right you can overclock and it will still last long like you said.

Your i5 is pretty awesome too! 4.4GHz at 1.01v is no easy feat, my 4690K needed 1.14v for 4.4GHz but I haven't pushed it further since I haven't gotten a decent cooler for it yet.

I see that the secodary voltages arent really helpful then hahah I only increased each by like 0.02v anyways just in case it helps hahah thanks for the link to the voltage table too









You guys at OCN are awesome members of the community lol quick replies and helpful as always.


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dow*
> 
> Sorry men, I got it all wrong on the voltage at 5.0. Intel Speedstep did that to throw me off. I look at through CPU-Z at 100% load in Cinebench and saw that Auto chose 1.375 at the voltage for 5.0 at 100% load, so I determined that to be my Manual voltage based off of what Auto says it uses. I can't break 1000 in Cinebench. 98 is the highest I've seen over 20 runs. My highest fps is 198 with the ASUS Strix 1080. Highest Heaven score is 3213. I opened up all the CPU power parameters in the bios to achieve that.
> 
> One thing that bothers me is the mobo sensor temp #4 is always the highest in my Define R4 case. It was the SAME when using the z87 Sabertooth for 3 years. All the other 1, 2, and 3 sensors will show 30s degrees, whereas #4 will get to 50s and 66 tops. Hot air must be blowing there or some other component near it is causing heat. I have no idea WHERE the temp #4 sensor is on the ASUS z97-A mobo.
> 
> So I'm sorry, it's 1.375 volts on the 4790K processor I own at 5.0Ghz. I've tried 5.1 but really I'm thinking I'd have to push to 1.44 Volts or something and I'm tired of getting freezes/blue screens from attempting 5.1 (I've attempted it about 10 times and it scares me every time I do it). I've never gone over 1.375 volts attempting 5.1 though. I also force constant voltage on the Strix, whereas before I used to let it ebb and flow like with the Enhanced Speedstep.
> 
> My highest single core on the 4790k in Cinebench at 5.0 is 203cc. I've hit that number 5 times.
> 
> My cache ratio is at 47 ALWAYS with 5.0. Any higher and the lockups will come eventually. With the z87 Sabertooth the highest cache ratio I could push was 46 at 5.0. 5.1 just ain't happenin.


Check out youre llc settings, probably on auto setting? If so? Lower i and check youre temp#4 sensor again.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Yea I got plenty of time to fine tune my overclock lol
> 
> So is Vccin like one of those voltages that can go both ways for stability? I kinda prefer a higher Vccin too because it lowers the current draw lol seems less dangerous to me.


For my chip when going above 4.8GHz on the core, Vccin started to play a weird role.
Its been a while so I dont remember my experience of this completely.
I believe for me it was when setting Vccin to 1.83v for example stability test would crash after 10 minutes,
moving up to 1.84v it would crash after 20-30 minutes, but then...

When setting it to 1.85v it would crash even faster than 10 minutes... very weird, and this is why I eventually stopped playing with my settings at 5GHz.... just too much headaches









I might give it a go again some other time maybe









Don't change multiple settings at a time is another good tip, which I wish I actually had followed from the beginning (I didn't listen) ha ha









Good luck


----------



## gupsterg

@Awesomeguy10578

Cheers, do







my 2nd i5 4690K, never thought I'd get that buzz again like I did with my Q6600 G0







.

Yeah OCN is the place for sure







, learnt a lot from members







and became OCN'holic







.

I really went "bang for $" on platform change, I'm on air.

The ThermalRight Archon SB-E X2 cost me something like <£15 2nd hand, seller said 2nd fan faulty turned out to be just loose pin on Y splitter







. I swapped the TY 141 for TY 143 (new ~£7), they are as quiet as TY 141 but with headroom for 2.5K RPM. As I use the "Turbo" + PWM fan preset on mobo they can be loud on [email protected] profile for stability testing, but not in gaming/general use. 4.4GHz is ultra quiet for gaming and quiet for stability testing







. 4.9GHz in RealBench stress mode/[email protected] is ~70-75°C, 4.4GHz is 55-60°C.

I did some more mods to my ageing SilverStone TJ06 when got the i5/Z97 and later when swapped from 290X to Fury X, added some pics to my profile gallery today, not as swish as many rigs I see on here but works well for me and was cheap to do







.


----------



## DRKreiger

@awesomeguy10578

Another thing that comes into play with cache speed stability is the type of test use to check it. What are you using?


----------



## D-Dow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> Check out youre llc settings, probably on auto setting? If so? Lower i and check youre temp#4 sensor again.


When not on "Auto" I've always set LLC to 9 (the highest), but now it's back to auto, cause I haven't made time to see what works best for that settings. I will take time tomorrow to find the sweet spot for LLC.

Update: my Idle temps with no OC are 19, 20, 22, 26 now after last night re-routing my case fans and taking off the back pci slot covers. Gonna buy another 140 mm fan or two tomorrow or this weekend. New highest 5.0 OC Heaven score is 3219 after that. Only one quick test last night gained me the highest ever for me. I used to own a GTX 780 SC.


----------



## SgtRotty

Been running cache at 1.36 or higher for a couple years now!? zero problems


----------



## jdorje

I'm rather sure LLC doesn't matter, but inasmuch as it does you should have it maximized. Because, high input voltage for short durations at the start and end of load doesn't matter, but lower input voltage at idle isn't bad. Note this logic only applies to haswell where overvolting provides a different stress on input voltage than it would on core voltage.

Anyway.

Recently I wanted to change the encoding of some video, because I had a 3d video that I wanted to reorient to match my phone headset. (Why is 3d video usually incorrectly scaled? Off topic I guess.) Having no idea how to do this, I googled a bit and eventually ended up with ffmpeg.

Well, it crashed. And as I continued to test I found it crashed way faster than any other test.

So now I'm using this exact re-encoding I was doing as my primary stress test. I'm simply changing (doubling) the aspect ratio of this one 2gb video I have. Pretty sure ffmpeg uses x264 as its backend but it crashes MUCH faster than the standard x264 stress test. Takes 1-1.5 hours to complete the full encoding and I've never had any stability issues on a setting that can complete that encoding.


----------



## aerotracks

Tested a 4790k I got tonight, seems quite nice









http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170226-001456mkb04.png


----------



## GeneO

Nice chip


----------



## gupsterg

@aerotracks

Nice







.

CACHE 4.5GHz / 2937MHz RAM with C12 @ 1T







.

I won't drool on the VID as my i5 will do 4.8GHz with 1.21V VID







.

Nice temps as well, you still using the AIO?


----------



## s3k4t0r

@aerotracks

nice chip
im jelly now
mine works on 1.210 @ 4.6 with temps around 60-65 and at 4.7 temps go rocket sky high to 85 so without de-liding will not go any above 4.6


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Tested a 4790k I got tonight, seems quite nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170226-001456mkb04.png


Nice chip aerotracks!










Is it a new batch or an older "gold" one?!


----------



## aerotracks

Thanks guys








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Nice temps as well, you still using the AIO?


Still on good old H110i GT









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> Is it a new batch or an older "gold" one?!


Batch is L437, I guess that counts as old


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Still on good old H110i GT










(with pun intended







) .

Did you need to tweak VCCSA/IOA/IOD from stock?


----------



## aerotracks

Following works for me on pretty much every Haswell / DC:
SA +20MV
IOA/IOD +30MV each


----------



## gupsterg

+rep


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Tested a 4790k I got tonight, seems quite nice


Congrats from me, as well!









1) Why don't you "ever" use HWiNFO64?
2) Are you gonna try your chances on Ryzen, as well?


----------



## tolis626

So, screw all your golden chips that do 5GHz at like 1.3V. Pfft, that's child's play. Here, mine did 5.4GHz at 1.3-ish V. And that's with 47x cache and 2700MHz memory. Ahaaaa!









(Obviously this is a glitch or something and I am trolling, but man was I laughing when I saw it







).


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> 
> 
> So, screw all your golden chips that do 5GHz at like 1.3V. Pfft, that's child's play. Here, mine did 5.4GHz at 1.3-ish V. And that's with 47x cache and 2700MHz memory. Ahaaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Obviously this is a glitch or something and I am trolling, but man was I laughing when I saw it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


glad you didn't blink 3 times and have a heart attack. I've seen upward ticks of about 50Mhz, but never that much -- definitely something's up with HWMonitor.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> glad you didn't blink 3 times and have a heart attack. I've seen upward ticks of about 50Mhz, but never that much -- definitely something's up with HWMonitor.


Yeah, there is. Oftentimes it'll show that my VRing or VIO/VCCSA are ~2.4V, that my CPU used ~340W at peak, that my VDIMM dropped to 0V and some other crazy stuff. Dunno what it is, but I've definitely messed something up. It's all good fun though.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Yeah, there is. Oftentimes it'll show that my VRing or VIO/VCCSA are ~2.4V, that my CPU used ~340W at peak, that my VDIMM dropped to 0V and some other crazy stuff. Dunno what it is, but I've definitely messed something up. It's all good fun though.


Perhaps HWiNFO64 is conflicting with AI Suite or another monitoring tool you have installed + running at the same time or it might have to do with your SVID setting, in your BIOS. To clarify it you can always ask in the *[OFFICIAL] HWiNFO/32/64 Thread*


----------



## Taint3dBulge

So was posting in another 4790k thread that somehow got deleted. Anyways, am I thinking this is to high for 4.7ghz at 1.25v. I am delidded but that didnt do much for temps.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> So was posting in another 4790k thread that somehow got deleted. Anyways, am I thinking this is to high for 4.7ghz at 1.25v. I am delidded but that didnt do much for temps.


Which thermal paste did you put on the die and what kind of cooling you use?

My 4790K is delidded too.
I don't use OCCT for stresstesting so I can't really compare with mine.

I get max temps of 72C running 4.8ghz @ 1.308v while running 3 loops of x264 stability test.

Also which method did you use to apply the paste?


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Which thermal paste did you put on the die and what kind of cooling you use?
> 
> My 4790K is delidded too.
> I don't use OCCT for stresstesting so I can't really compare with mine.
> 
> I get max temps of 72C running 4.8ghz @ 1.308v while running 3 loops of x264 stability test.


grizzly kryonaut for both.. Im running a 60mm 420 and a 60mm 280 all fans running around 900rpm room temps 70ish. Will try that later and see what temps are. Linpack is supposed to be the hottest test you can run.


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> grizzly kryonaut for both.. Im running a 60mm 420 and a 60mm 280 all fans running around 900rpm room temps 70ish. Will try that later and see what temps are. Linpack is supposed to be the hottest test you can run.


Kryonaut on the die is not good, temps will go to hell after a week or two because paste gets pumped out and die will be almost naked.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Kryonaut on the die is not good, temps will go to hell after a week or two because paste gets pumped out and die will be almost naked.


been there for afew months temps havent moved from where they were at.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> So was posting in another 4790k thread that somehow got deleted. Anyways, am I thinking this is to high for 4.7ghz at 1.25v. I am delidded but that didnt do much for temps.


I never use OCCT but I've just run it, out of curiosity. My results:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Settings in the BIOS
VCore = 1.2V, Adaptive
Cache V = 1.2V, Adaptive
CPU Input voltage = 1.9V (I use 1.7V for regular usage)
Noctua NH-D15S with one NF-A15 fan

Everything else is clearly visible in my screenshot.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I never use OCCT but I've just run it, out of curiosity. My results:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Settings in the BIOS
> VCore = 1.2V, Adaptive
> Cache V = 1.2V, Adaptive
> CPU Input voltage = 1.9V (I use 1.7V for regular usage)
> Everything else is clearly visible in my screenshot.


Maybe its a noob question...

But im curious to know how you make those red lines on your screenshots to mark important values for easier reading?
I always just select the important values that I want to make easier for reading, and they will get blue.... but the way you do it looks much better


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Maybe its a noob question...
> 
> But im curious to know how you make those red lines on your screenshots to mark important values for easier reading?
> I always just select the important values that I want to make easier for reading, and they will get blue.... but the way you do it looks much better


I take the screenshot with Print-Screen
I save it on my desktop and open it in MS Paint and then crop and/or resize, write my room temp and mark what I want using Paint's rectangle (or other) functions.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I take the screenshot with Print-Screen
> I save it on my desktop and open it in MS Paint and then crop and/or resize, write my room temp and mark what I want using Paint's rectangle (or other) functions.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Okay thanks, thats really helpful.
I also use MS Paint to save screenshots, but didn't know about the rectangle option yet.

Hadn't bothered enough yet to find out myself how to do this









Now I know









Thanks


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Okay thanks, thats really helpful.
> I also use MS Paint to save screenshots, but didn't know about the rectangle option yet.
> 
> Hadn't bothered enough yet to find out myself how to do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


You're welcome!









In case you will ever need it, the best software I have found for these things, is this one: https://www.screenpresso.com
I do not use it because I don't really need it, just letting you know.


----------



## LostParticle

Hey, @aerotracks how is it going, man?









What is your opinion about my Max Core temp in OCCT running, above? Decent? Or...?


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I never use OCCT but I've just run it, out of curiosity. My results:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Settings in the BIOS
> VCore = 1.2V, Adaptive
> Cache V = 1.2V, Adaptive
> CPU Input voltage = 1.9V (I use 1.7V for regular usage)
> Noctua NH-D15S with one NF-A15 fan
> 
> Everything else is clearly visible in my screenshot.


Your vcore seems a bit high for 4.7 it shouldnt really go over 1.27v

Your cache voltage if your running 40x should be good at 1.150-1.180

Your CPU input voltage could be dropped. 1.850 is where i have myn at. Intel says it should be +.400 over your cpu voltage. so 1.7, but i think that figure is a bit low. I havnt tried yet to see if i can get 1.8v stable. Guess im lazy.

If you drop your vcore down and can stablelize it you should see a 10c drop if you can get it around 1.25.. I found the cpu cache voltage also brings the temps down a bit even if its .05 less Those are the only voltages i play with and i leave my LLC on auto too.


----------



## ali13245

Hey guys so I decided to OC my 4790k to 4.8GHz @1.4V (in bios), however when playing BF1 I noticed that it peaks at 1.456V according to CPUz. Temps while playing BF1 are ~60-65 celsius. I have a custom loop so I'm not worried about temps. I wanted to know if this was a safe 24/7 OC?


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Hey guys so I decided to OC my 4790k to 4.8GHz @1.4V (in bios), however when playing BF1 I noticed that it peaks at 1.456V according to CPUz. Temps while playing BF1 are ~60-65 celsius. I have a custom loop so I'm not worried about temps. I wanted to know if this was a safe 24/7 OC?


I'd say its way to much vcore u you should be around 1.3-1.35 did u just type in that vcore or left on auto ???
i got i7 4790k @4.6 at 1.205v if i want to go @4.7 its around 1.240v but temps are going high ( need delid )


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> I'd say its way to much vcore u you should be around 1.3-1.35 did u just type in that vcore or left on auto ???
> i got i7 4790k @4.6 at 1.205v if i want to go @4.7 its around 1.240v but temps are going high ( need delid )


I dialed in the vcore myself. the problem is that my chip isn't stable @4.8GHz ~1.3-1.35vcore. That is why I had to up it 1.4V


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I dialed in the vcore myself. the problem is that my chip isn't stable @4.8GHz ~1.3-1.35vcore. That is why I had to up it 1.4V


1.4v and up i would use just for OC to get any benchmark but not for 24/7 usage
find your self stable OC with vcore not going above 1.350v extra 100 mhz in 24/7 usage will not make big difference but giving 1.4v will do


----------



## ali13245

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> 1.4v and up i would use just for OC to get any benchmark but not for 24/7 usage
> find your self stable OC with vcore not going above 1.350v extra 100 mhz in 24/7 usage will not make big difference but giving 1.4v will do


Alright, thanks for the help.


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> Alright, thanks for the help.


Set @4.8 and drop down vcore by 0.005 down from 1.4v and stres test it if it pass 30/60 min test drop it again till u find not stable then go back one up mine was not stable at @4.6 1.203v but stable at 1.207v


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> Set @4.8 and drop down vcore by 0.005 down from 1.4v and stres test it if it pass 30/60 min test drop it again till u find not stable then go back one up mine was not stable at @4.6 1.203v but stable at 1.207v


Whats your ring ratio set at 40x? and what voltage is that set at?

Also vccio or your If its on auto it should be 1.7-1.8v set that to 1.87-1.9 to start with and u can go up to 1.92 These things can affect a stable oc.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali13245*
> 
> I dialed in the vcore myself. the problem is that my chip isn't stable @4.8GHz ~1.3-1.35vcore. That is why I had to up it 1.4V


I see you're running 2400MHz memory. Perhaps that's the culprit. Could you post s screenshot of HWiNFO so that we can see all your voltages? The way I see it, you may need a bump in system agent and IO voltages, but not knowing what you're already running I don't want to just say "put +0.1V in there and let her rip!". If you still want to try, on my chip stock VCCSA is about 0.82V and to run my memory at 2400MHz it needs at least 0.9V. Up to 1.1V should theoretically be safe. IO voltages (analog and digital) are another story). I usually put +0.1V or +0.05V on both of them and try to call it a day, with them being at 1.02V at stock.

You should also check your input voltage as that can sometimes have a big effect on stability at higher voltages.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> For my chip when going above 4.8GHz on the core, Vccin started to play a weird role.
> Its been a while so I dont remember my experience of this completely.
> I believe for me it was when setting Vccin to 1.83v for example stability test would crash after 10 minutes,
> moving up to 1.84v it would crash after 20-30 minutes, but then...
> 
> When setting it to 1.85v it would crash even faster than 10 minutes... very weird, and this is why I eventually stopped playing with my settings at 5GHz.... just too much headaches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might give it a go again some other time maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't change multiple settings at a time is another good tip, which I wish I actually had followed from the beginning (I didn't listen) ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @Awesomeguy10578
> 
> Cheers, do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 2nd i5 4690K, never thought I'd get that buzz again like I did with my Q6600 G0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Yeah OCN is the place for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , learnt a lot from members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and became OCN'holic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I really went "bang for $" on platform change, I'm on air.
> 
> The ThermalRight Archon SB-E X2 cost me something like <£15 2nd hand, seller said 2nd fan faulty turned out to be just loose pin on Y splitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I swapped the TY 141 for TY 143 (new ~£7), they are as quiet as TY 141 but with headroom for 2.5K RPM. As I use the "Turbo" + PWM fan preset on mobo they can be loud on [email protected] profile for stability testing, but not in gaming/general use. 4.4GHz is ultra quiet for gaming and quiet for stability testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 4.9GHz in RealBench stress mode/[email protected] is ~70-75°C, 4.4GHz is 55-60°C.
> 
> I did some more mods to my ageing SilverStone TJ06 when got the i5/Z97 and later when swapped from 290X to Fury X, added some pics to my profile gallery today, not as swish as many rigs I see on here but works well for me and was cheap to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> @awesomeguy10578
> 
> Another thing that comes into play with cache speed stability is the type of test use to check it. What are you using?


Hi guys sorry it's been a while since my last reply since I was busy. But I have to say thank you guys for all the help.
I had been tweaking my 4790K and I reached a final overclock at 4848MHz which is by using 101BCLK and 48x multiplier and a 4242MHzMHz cache at 42x. The voltage I used is 1.4v Vcore and 1.18v Cache. Also my RAM is at 2222MHz 1.6v 10-11-11-26

Cinebench Multi score is 990:



So the original 4.9GHz overclock I was trying to stabilize just doesn't work as soon as ambient temps rises and the core temps goes above 80C it would crash. So I ended up stabilizing a 4.85GHz overclock which I succeded. And I found out that the lower cache voltage you guys suggested does actually make it more stable instead.

I tested it stable on Realbench, x264 Stress Test and also a custom Solidworks render test.

I guess I'm just posting this to update you guys but yeah thanks again.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Hi guys sorry it's been a while since my last reply since I was busy. But I have to say thank you guys for all the help.
> I had been tweaking my 4790K and I reached a final overclock at 4848MHz which is by using 101BCLK and 48x multiplier and a 4242MHzMHz cache at 42x. The voltage I used is 1.4v Vcore and 1.18v Cache. Also my RAM is at 2222MHz 1.6v 10-11-11-26
> 
> Cinebench Multi score is 990:
> 
> 
> 
> So the original 4.9GHz overclock I was trying to stabilize just doesn't work as soon as ambient temps rises and the core temps goes above 80C it would crash. So I ended up stabilizing a 4.85GHz overclock which I succeded. And I found out that the lower cache voltage you guys suggested does actually make it more stable instead.
> 
> I tested it stable on Realbench, x264 Stress Test and also a custom Solidworks render test.
> 
> I guess I'm just posting this to update you guys but yeah thanks again.


Congratz on your overclock.
Though 80C is still within safe limits for stresstesting though.
But I wouldn't let it run at 80C for multiple hours continuously.

Then again, I dont run stresstest for multiple hours anyway as I find it unnecessary for my usage.
Just saying, for shorter stresstests 80C is still safe, and I would personally try going for 4.9GHz, but you already stated that 4.9GHz has been more of a pain for you.

Well done though


----------



## tolis626

Hey guys, could anyone try to help here? Here's the issue. My system is unstable after booting. It goes like this : I have a set of "stable" settings (I mean tested with usually RealBench for a few hours, then gamed on for another few) on hand, then after rebooting the system WILL crash while playing BF4 or encoding video (99% of the time it's a WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR BSOD with a CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT popping up when trying unstable settings like really low VCCIN). Strangest thing is, if I reboot first thing after turning the system on, this usually doesn't happen. If I let it boot after the initial BSOD it will work too. This is getting infuriating and I have no idea what's causing it. I've tried higher VCore, higher and lower uncore clocks and voltages, I've tried running manual voltage instead of adaptive, I've tried high and low VCCIN, I've tried various combos of SA and IO voltages, various DRAM voltages, different motherboard VRM settings like manual switching frequency... Nothing, nada, it happens sooner or later and it's driving me nuts!

My only options at this point seems to be :
- Reinstalling WIndows from scratch. My installations is 1.5 years old, and that was after being updated from Windows 8.1, so like 2.5 years total. It's kind of bloated, but it's not stuff I don't use. It's honestly fine, hasn't slowed down, doesn't present and quirky behavior, doesn't use too much RAM for no reason... It's generally ok, but I don't know if there's anything wrong at a lower level that causes it to crash. Truth is, this installation has seen more crashing and instability with this PC than anything else I've ever owned combined.
- Start overclocking from scratch. I could load optimized defaults and start applying my settings one by one and see how it goes. That is probably the best idea, but it's gonna be incredibly tedious.
- Ignore it and move forward, rebooting after each boot and call it a day, which is what I've been doing for a little while. Works because I'm lazy, but I'd say it's suboptimal.
- Mess with it some more and maybe fiddle with settings that I don't know how to mess with, like the processor's integrated power delivery.

Any help will be greatly appreciated guys.


----------



## Dan-H

@tolis626 I would reset to factory timings and redo the OC.

Take note of current settings to compare.

That's what I would do.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Hey guys, could anyone try to help here? Here's the issue. My system is unstable after booting. It goes like this : I have a set of "stable" settings (I mean tested with usually RealBench for a few hours, then gamed on for another few) on hand, then after rebooting the system WILL crash while playing BF4 or encoding video (99% of the time it's a WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR BSOD with a CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT popping up when trying unstable settings like really low VCCIN). Strangest thing is, if I reboot first thing after turning the system on, this usually doesn't happen. If I let it boot after the initial BSOD it will work too. This is getting infuriating and I have no idea what's causing it. I've tried higher VCore, higher and lower uncore clocks and voltages, I've tried running manual voltage instead of adaptive, I've tried high and low VCCIN, I've tried various combos of SA and IO voltages, various DRAM voltages, different motherboard VRM settings like manual switching frequency... Nothing, nada, it happens sooner or later and it's driving me nuts!
> 
> My only options at this point seems to be :
> - Reinstalling WIndows from scratch. My installations is 1.5 years old, and that was after being updated from Windows 8.1, so like 2.5 years total. It's kind of bloated, but it's not stuff I don't use. It's honestly fine, hasn't slowed down, doesn't present and quirky behavior, doesn't use too much RAM for no reason... It's generally ok, but I don't know if there's anything wrong at a lower level that causes it to crash. Truth is, this installation has seen more crashing and instability with this PC than anything else I've ever owned combined.
> - Start overclocking from scratch. I could load optimized defaults and start applying my settings one by one and see how it goes. That is probably the best idea, but it's gonna be incredibly tedious.
> - Ignore it and move forward, rebooting after each boot and call it a day, which is what I've been doing for a little while. Works because I'm lazy, but I'd say it's suboptimal.
> - Mess with it some more and maybe fiddle with settings that I don't know how to mess with, like the processor's integrated power delivery.
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated guys.


My personal and subjective opinion:

- Fix the issue with your AIO, if you haven't already done so.
- Re-flash your BIOS, even if you're using the latest one.
- Clean install Windows
- Redo (reconsider) your OC.

No matter the case, all these are in your favor.

Good Luck.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Hey guys, could anyone try to help here? Here's the issue. My system is unstable after booting. It goes like this : I have a set of "stable" settings (I mean tested with usually RealBench for a few hours, then gamed on for another few) on hand, then after rebooting the system WILL crash while playing BF4 or encoding video (99% of the time it's a WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR BSOD with a CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT popping up when trying unstable settings like really low VCCIN). Strangest thing is, if I reboot first thing after turning the system on, this usually doesn't happen. If I let it boot after the initial BSOD it will work too. This is getting infuriating and I have no idea what's causing it. I've tried higher VCore, higher and lower uncore clocks and voltages, I've tried running manual voltage instead of adaptive, I've tried high and low VCCIN, I've tried various combos of SA and IO voltages, various DRAM voltages, different motherboard VRM settings like manual switching frequency... Nothing, nada, it happens sooner or later and it's driving me nuts!
> 
> My only options at this point seems to be :
> - Reinstalling WIndows from scratch. My installations is 1.5 years old, and that was after being updated from Windows 8.1, so like 2.5 years total. It's kind of bloated, but it's not stuff I don't use. It's honestly fine, hasn't slowed down, doesn't present and quirky behavior, doesn't use too much RAM for no reason... It's generally ok, but I don't know if there's anything wrong at a lower level that causes it to crash. Truth is, this installation has seen more crashing and instability with this PC than anything else I've ever owned combined.
> - Start overclocking from scratch. I could load optimized defaults and start applying my settings one by one and see how it goes. That is probably the best idea, but it's gonna be incredibly tedious.
> - Ignore it and move forward, rebooting after each boot and call it a day, which is what I've been doing for a little while. Works because I'm lazy, but I'd say it's suboptimal.
> - Mess with it some more and maybe fiddle with settings that I don't know how to mess with, like the processor's integrated power delivery.
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated guys.


What I don't see is and don't know is if you have messed with RAM timings.

Before you turn to drastic measures I would try keeping it simpler first:

1. As suggested by @Dan_H reset your memory settings / timings with your other (previously stable) CPU settings kept.

2. Try running RAM at 1600mhz or a lower speed than stock.

3. Reflash BIOS.

4. If the problem still persists, do a clean Windows install.

5. Reconsider redoing the OC.

Clock Watchdog Timout for me 99% of the time is problem with input voltage.
WHEA im not so sure about.... could be Vcore, RAM or something entirely else.

Good luck mate


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Tested a 4790k I got tonight, seems quite nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170226-001456mkb04.png


That is one hell of a chip. what ram you running?


----------



## KraxKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Hey guys, could anyone try to help here? Here's the issue. My system is unstable after booting. It goes like this : I have a set of "stable" settings (I mean tested with usually RealBench for a few hours, then gamed on for another few) on hand, then after rebooting the system WILL crash while playing BF4 or encoding video (99% of the time it's a WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR BSOD with a CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT popping up when trying unstable settings like really low VCCIN). Strangest thing is, if I reboot first thing after turning the system on, this usually doesn't happen. If I let it boot after the initial BSOD it will work


Thought I was the only one with a similar situation so I never bothered trying to ask to fix it. It hasn't been much of an issue for me.

My 4790k is at 5.0/44cache 1.324v and a ridiculously low input of 1.712 with boosted IO voltages of around 1v. I'm on an Asus Z97-A mobo. I'm using a Corsair RM850 power supply (thought this may be the culprit). Win10 (delid + liquid metal TIM between the IHS die and my h100i). Temps are 50-65c depending on the stress.

I get a BSOD under initial load (RealBench) within seconds after a first boot from a full powerl off state and or after a power failure. However, after the the following restart (this time without a full power cycle) the system is rock solid. I've run real bench for 8+ hours without issue as well as play my pick of games and benchmarks. Have been running this way for many months now.

If I move my system (go to friends house to game) or experience a power failure my process is.

Turn it on. Force a crash with real bench or similar. Restart using the (reset) switch and I'm solid from there.

I run my system as a HTPC w/Plex so it's always on and is on adaptive voltages. Because I only run into this on a full power cut only and once I get one BSOD it's smooth sailing from there on out, I haven't bothered to worry about it.


----------



## mouacyk

I wouldn't trust those low input voltages much. To my surprise, when I found out some 4790Ks could do it, I tried on mine as well -- running as low as 1.6v on 4.7GHz overclock. Problem is crashes are unpredictable with it, but mostly under sustained long stressful benches like prime95. The crashes only stopped for me, once I got back above 1.8v.

I believe the origin of these low input voltages go to benchers on hwbot, where they only need to run 5 minute benches.


----------



## tolis626

Thank you everybody for the suggestions!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> @tolis626 I would reset to factory timings and redo the OC.
> 
> Take note of current settings to compare.
> 
> That's what I would do.


Tried that and failed in a strange way. Will elaborate below in my reply to QuacK..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> My personal and subjective opinion:
> 
> - Fix the issue with your AIO, if you haven't already done so.
> - Re-flash your BIOS, even if you're using the latest one.
> - Clean install Windows
> - Redo (reconsider) your OC.
> 
> No matter the case, all these are in your favor.
> 
> Good Luck.


The thing with the AIO is a pain in the butt, as I can't seem to move it so I can fix it. I see no other way to remove it than to destroy it completely and even so, I'm afraid I'll damage my mobo in the process. The only thing I haven't tried is glueing the screw post to the plastic backplate in the hopes that it'll stay put long enough for me to remove the damn thing. And even so, I have no spare cooler (I've given my stock Intel heatsink to a friend) so I must plan ahead. However, I don't think that's the issue as temps are mostly fine. During stress testing with RealBench with the CPU at 4.8GHz/1.328V and input voltage at 1.9V I get average temperatures of about 70-73C on the hottest core and spikes of 75-80C that may last for a few seconds. But these are just that, spikes, and don't persist, so I'd say thermals are fine. They'd probably be better if I properly resitted my AIO and repasted it with some Kryonaut, but I'd imagine the improvement wouldn't be dramatic.

Other than that, I hadn't thought of reflashing my BIOS. Don't see why it would help, but I may give this a go just to say I've done it too. Redoing the overclock probably won't help, because... Well, because it's not one overclock that has this problem. 4.8GHz with higher voltage does this, 4.7GHz does this... It's something else. I'd normally say it's the mem, but read below (Answer to QuacK).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> What I don't see is and don't know is if you have messed with RAM timings.
> 
> Before you turn to drastic measures I would try keeping it simpler first:
> 
> 1. As suggested by @Dan_H reset your memory settings / timings with your other (previously stable) CPU settings kept.
> 
> 2. Try running RAM at 1600mhz or a lower speed than stock.
> 
> 3. Reflash BIOS.
> 
> 4. If the problem still persists, do a clean Windows install.
> 
> 5. Reconsider redoing the OC.
> 
> Clock Watchdog Timout for me 99% of the time is problem with input voltage.
> WHEA im not so sure about.... could be Vcore, RAM or something entirely else.
> 
> Good luck mate


WHEA doesn't tell us much, sadly. It's probably got to do something with the core being unstable, but that's about it. I've got that during most of my crashes, whether they stem from my current problem or not (e.g. if I try known half-stable settings, they crash with WHEA BSOD).

I have messed with my RAM. And that's what I'm mostly leaning towards. But here's the thing, I just tried running the thing with everything else untouched and the RAM at 1600MHz 9-9-9-27-2T 1.5V(So JEDEC standard). It can't complete Cinebench. I messed around with that a bit (like trying 1.6V or some other stuff), still crashes during Cinebench. Then I tried my memories XMP of 2133MHz 11-11-11-27-2T 1.5V. Still, exactly the same. I also tried higher voltage and messing with SA and IO voltages. Nada, crashes Cinebench after a couple of seconds. Then for the lolz I try running it at 2600MHz 12-13-13-34-1T 1.65V (Usually doesn't even boot at higher than 2400MHz, but it did) and guess what! Cinebench was completely stable! I tried running a MemTest, but it failed horribly, spewing out errors upon errors. Exact same behavior followed with the memory at 1.6V and 1.7V. I drop it down to my previous "stable" 2400MHz 10-12-12-31-1T 1.6V and everything's fine. I reboot, have it crash once, now it works. This thing is driving me nuts! For some reason it needs high speed memory? Something stupid like that. I'm betting I can run 4hrs RealBench right now as it is. It's done it before. I'm also betting that if I turn it off and boot it back up, it'll crash within 10 minutes of being under load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraxKill*
> 
> Thought I was the only one with a similar situation so I never bothered trying to ask to fix it. It hasn't been much of an issue for me.
> 
> My 4790k is at 5.0/44cache 1.324v and a ridiculously low input of 1.712 with boosted IO voltages of around 1v. I'm on an Asus Z97-A mobo. I'm using a Corsair RM850 power supply (thought this may be the culprit). Win10 (delid + liquid metal TIM between the IHS die and my h100i). Temps are 50-65c depending on the stress.
> 
> I get a BSOD under initial load (RealBench) within seconds after a first boot from a full powerl off state and or after a power failure. However, after the the following restart (this time without a full power cycle) the system is rock solid. I've run real bench for 8+ hours without issue as well as play my pick of games and benchmarks. Have been running this way for many months now.
> 
> If I move my system (go to friends house to game) or experience a power failure my process is.
> 
> Turn it on. Force a crash with real bench or similar. Restart using the (reset) switch and I'm solid from there.
> 
> I run my system as a HTPC w/Plex so it's always on and is on adaptive voltages. Because I only run into this on a full power cut only and once I get one BSOD it's smooth sailing from there on out, I haven't bothered to worry about it.


Yes! Finally someone with the same issue (And a golden chip, at that)! Have you ever found what may be causing it or do you just leave the damn thing running and just ignore the fact that this'll happen after a fresh boot?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> The thing with the AIO is a pain in the butt...


Pardon me, but you MUST fix this! Take your computer to a local PC shop and have this repaired!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> ... I hadn't thought of reflashing my BIOS...


It occurred to me a couple of days ago, when out of curiosity and boredom I was attempting a BCLK OC, that eventual ME firmware corruption can be cured by flashing the BIOS again. It might not be the cure to your issue, however this -together with the rest of the suggestions- would produce a virgin system for you, to start fresh with.

I hope you will resolve this.


----------



## KraxKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I wouldn't trust those low input voltages much. To my surprise, when I found out some 4790Ks could do it, I tried on mine as well -- running as low as 1.6v on 4.7GHz overclock. Problem is crashes are unpredictable with it, but mostly under sustained long stressful benches like prime95. The crashes only stopped for me, once I got back above 1.8v.
> 
> I believe the origin of these low input voltages go to benchers on hwbot, where they only need to run 5 minute benches.


Agreed. But for my particular chip, i'm unstable above 4.8ghz running anything over 1.8 or below 1.7 I could run 1.9-2.1 @ 4.7 and under. So in my case, higher inputs over 1.8 are actually destabilizing my clock to the tune of two multiplier steps.

My 5.0 @ 1.324 with 1.712input has been rock solid for months in Prme95 and RealBench. I am running well below 70C even during the most stressful tests though and around 55C during gaming sessions. It's possible lower temps allow for a lower input.

Why it's been useful for me, I haven't yet fully figured out but I discovered it by chance when I enabled EPU mode and noticed my input much lower in HWinfo. Doing this capped my input at 1.712 regardless of what I would input into the BIOS. The reduced temps allowed me to step to 4.9 from 4.8 and a bit more additional IO voltage took me to 5.0

I think it boils down to the fact that "stability" is a cumulative value of the input, vcore, temperature and the multiplier. Lower inputs means lower temps, lower temps might mean you can get away with lower vcore which lowers your temps further still. All this means extra stability. So the effect of running lower voltages is cumulative when temperature is a cardinal factor.


----------



## LostParticle

Personally, I am using 1.7V as my CPU Input voltage for months now. Initially, like a year ago if I recall correctly, I was running my VCCIN at 1.55V with the highest LLC level the ASRock Z97 OC Formula is offering. I did the same with my Hero VII. Later I decided to lower my LLC to the lowest value these motherboards offer, so I raised my VCCIN to 1.7V.

[Of course] I have posted screenshots of my system succeeding in five and ten loops of the x264 Stability Test v2.06 (with the latest binaries) under these settings. They are somewhere in this forum - not sure if they are all in this thread. Completing 10 loops (and even five!) of the x264, results in an absolutely stable OC for me. I never face any issues, I never have any crashes. Everything depends from what you do with your computer and lower VCCIN means lower temperatures for me. I have tested it: the Input voltage affects Core temps more than VCore, itself.

This is my experience and I proved it with my screenshots. Some chips can take low VCCin, others do not.

Today:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Personally, I am using 1.7V as my CPU Input voltage for months now. Initially, like a year ago if I recall correctly, I was running my VCCIN at 1.55V with the highest LLC level the ASRock Z97 OC Formula is offering. I did the same with my Hero VII. Later I decided to lower my LLC to the lowest value these motherboards offer, so I raised my VCCIN to 1.7V.
> 
> [Of course] I have posted screenshots of my system succeeding in five and ten loops of the x264 Stability Test v2.06 (with the latest binaries) under these settings. They are somewhere in this forum - not sure if they are all in this thread. Completing 10 loops (and even five!) of the x264, results in an absolutely stable OC for me. I never face any issues, I never have any crashes. Everything depends from what you do with your computer and lower VCCIN means lower temperatures for me. I have tested it: the Input voltage affects Core temps more than VCore, itself.
> 
> This is my experience and I proved it with my screenshots. Some chips can take low VCCin, others do not.
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey man,

So I am just curious about one thing after reading your post...

If lower VCCIN means lower temperatures for you, what made you decide to lower your LLC settings and raise the input voltage to 1.7v?


----------



## KraxKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Yes! Finally someone with the same issue (And a golden chip, at that)! Have you ever found what may be causing it or do you just leave the damn thing running and just ignore the fact that this'll happen after a fresh boot?


I never did find a way to fix it. Since my system is always on I never really run into it, I simply force a crash after initial boot and enjoy from there.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Hey man,
> 
> So I am just curious about one thing after reading your post...
> 
> If lower VCCIN means lower temperatures for you, what made you decide to lower your LLC settings and raise the input voltage to 1.7v?


Ah, this, yes...

Unfortunately, I do not know how to express this correctly and the language barrier does not help here...









Here's why, in my own words:
I used to run the highest LLC level my motherboard(s) offered. Then I have read that doing this can produce high spikes in voltage which take place very rapidly, and cannot be monitored with HWiNFO64, or any other software monitoring tool. You need specialized, laboratory, equipment to catch these spikes! @aerotracks and also @jpmboy have referred to this!

So, the people suggest a medium LLC level. Well, I took it from the highest to the lowest available level simply because my system can accept it, I mean it still works, I am not facing any issues. So now I run it this way









I'd also like to add that for the so called "silent OS corruption", SFC /SCANNOW and DISM always come up clean on my system, no integrity violations at all. Also my Reliability History is clean. I'm not familiar with any other way to verify this "silent OS corruption".


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Ah, this, yes...
> 
> Unfortunately, I do not know how to express this correctly and the language barrier does not help here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's why, in my own words:
> I used to run the highest LLC level my motherboard(s) offered. Then I have read that doing this can produce high spikes in voltage which take place very rapidly, and cannot be monitored with HWiNFO64, or any other software monitoring tool. You need specialized, laboratory, equipment to catch these spikes! @aerotracks and also @Jpmboy have referred to this!
> 
> So, the people suggest a medium LLC level. Well, I took it from the highest to the lowest available level simply because my system can accept it, I mean it still works, I am not facing any issues. So now I run it this way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also like to add that for the so called "silent OS corruption", SFC /SCANNOW and DISM always come up clean on my system, no integrity violations at all. Also my Reliability History is clean. I'm not familiar with any other way to verify this "silent OS corruption".


Thanks for clarifying.

I do know that extreme LLC settings will spike up voltage higher ( which usually results in more stability).
But I did not know that the spikes can be higher and so rapidly that monitoring software can't detect it.

Maybe ill try and play with my LLC settings and input voltage some more when I find some time.
When I received my CPU and mobo and the build was finished, I just straight went with the most extreme LLC settings since the guides I read about OCíng with my mobo adviced this.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> I do know that extreme LLC settings will spike up voltage higher ( which usually results in more stability).
> But I did not know that the spikes can be higher and so rapidly that monitoring software can't detect it.
> 
> Maybe ill try and play with my LLC settings and input voltage some more when I find some time.
> When I received my CPU and mobo and the build was finished, I just straight went with the most extreme LLC settings since the guides I read about OCíng with my mobo adviced this.


Best of Luck, I hope everything will work out for you!


----------



## tolis626

@KraxKill
Ah, I see. I could never understand people that leave their systems on 24/7, mainly because they consume power. I mean, ok, they don't consume enough to make a dent to your financials, but it's an environmental issue for me. I'm the type of person that turns everything off when I leave the house unless there's a reason to have them on. I guess I should climb a tree and shut up at this point...







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Pardon me, but you MUST fix this! Take your computer to a local PC shop and have this repaired!
> It occurred to me a couple of days ago, when out of curiosity and boredom I was attempting a BCLK OC, that eventual ME firmware corruption can be cured by flashing the BIOS again. It might not be the cure to your issue, however this -together with the rest of the suggestions- would produce a virgin system for you, to start fresh with.
> 
> I hope you will resolve this.


Take it to a local PC shop to fix this? You wanna piss me off, don't you? Dudes in local shops here are like "Hmmm... You say your systrem is overheating and then crashing? Yeah, needs reformatting and reinstalling Windows". No, just no, I'd rather throw it out the window and tell it to not come back until it fixes itself than to leave it to one of those guys.









I'm telling you, Greeks are technologically ******ed. That's what austerity does to a society that's already a bit behind the times. But that's a sad topic I'd rather not touch on.

Anyway, to the issue at hand. I don't think the BIOS is at fault as it is working fine, but if it persists I wil try reflashing it. Or I may try it just in case, you never know. Reinstalling Windows is another thing. WIth how slow internet speeds here tend to be I'd rather avoid it because reinstalling everything afterwards will be a HUGE pain in the butt. Also, sfc /scannow and DISM don't show any issues so... That's kind of comforting I guess.









Now, for the strange part. I've tested this again, and again and again and it holds true. My CPU isn't stable at my current stable settings with my RAM at lower than 2400MHz. Because I overclocked the RAM and CPU together at some point, improving my previous overclocks by quite a bit, I always thought it was down to the increased SA or IO or even VDIMM voltages. No, not at all. I tried runnig my RAM at 1600MHz, 2133MHz and 2400MHz with varying combinations of timings and voltages. Every time it's the same, lower than 2400MHz results in the CPU being unstable. Craziest thing is that it holds true even when RAM isn't stable at all, throwing errors all over the place, the CPU will still work "fine" (ie won't crash under load, whereas it'll fail even Cinebench otherwise). It even works "fine" with 2600MHz memory that's totally unstable in itself. And all that with a 2133MHz 11-11-11-27-2T 1.5V kit! It doesn't work well on XMP and works well with the RAM at 2400MHz 10-12-12-31-1T 1.6V (Yes, I've tried running 2133MHz with every other setting being left at whatever I use at 2400MHz, still the same thing).

Any ideas about what's up with that? That's the strangest behavior I've encountered. I always supposed that my higher memory speed hampered stability, if anything. Nope. Can't complain, you know, it IS faster with faster memory, but what the hell...?

PS : If Haswell wasn't OLD news, I'd start a new thread to discuss exactly this thing. But I don't think anyone will actually care at this point.


----------



## ViTosS

Guys, I need some clarification here, right now my CPU is completely stable at 4.4Ghz and 1.165v, it is also stable at 4.5Ghz with 1.185v, the problem starts when I try 4.8Ghz or even less like 4.7Ghz, I tried setting manual voltage at 1.30, 1.32 and even 1.35, but it's not stable at all, it crashes in a few seconds while gaming The Witcher 3, is it possible the max OC I can get is 4.5Ghz? I mean, it's not dellided and I don't understand completely all the settings in BIOS, all I do is put 47 multiplier, I set Current Capability to 140% and Level 9 of another thing I forgot the name, also disable SpeedStep and all C-States completely and manual voltage to 1.35v, ALL the rest I don't touch because I don't understand yet, if you can help me figure this out I would be glad, like I don't know if I need to set the INPUT VOLTAGE, LLC and other things like that, I just do the ''basics'', is it possible my CPU is really bad scaling after 4.5Ghz or I can do something to at least 4.8Ghz stable just by changing other settings? I was thinking of delliding the CPU too.

Thanks and sorry about my english.

Edit.: Oh btw, my memory is always set at 2400Mhz and the stock timings for that frequency.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Guys, I need some clarification here, right now my CPU is completely stable at 4.4Ghz and 1.165v, it is also stable at 4.5Ghz with 1.185v, the problem starts when I try 4.8Ghz or even less like 4.7Ghz, I tried setting manual voltage at 1.30, 1.32 and even 1.35, but it's not stable at all, it crashes in a few seconds while gaming The Witcher 3, is it possible the max OC I can get is 4.5Ghz? I mean, it's not dellided and I don't understand completely all the settings in BIOS, all I do is put 47 multiplier, I set Current Capability to 140% and Level 9 of another thing I forgot the name, also disable SpeedStep and all C-States completely and manual voltage to 1.35v, ALL the rest I don't touch because I don't understand yet, if you can help me figure this out I would be glad, like I don't know if I need to set the INPUT VOLTAGE, LLC and other things like that, I just do the ''basics'', is it possible my CPU is really bad scaling after 4.5Ghz or I can do something to at least 4.8Ghz stable just by changing other settings? I was thinking of delliding the CPU too.
> 
> Thanks and sorry about my english.
> 
> Edit.: Oh btw, my memory is always set at 2400Mhz and the stock timings for that frequency.


Do you monitor your temperatures and voltages with HWinfo64 or something similar?
It would be useful if you could post a screenshot from your voltages.

It could be you need higher input voltage for a higher OC like 4.8GHz.
I would personally try for 4.6GHz first with 1.2v - 1.25v something in that area instead of making such bigger jumps in frequencies.

Your input voltage may need to be higher, or simply your chip might scale worse after 4.5GHz,
which could mean you simply need more VCore.

LLC settings may need to be changed (im not familiar with your board or asus boards at all), so im not sure. The level 9 setting you talk about I assume is your LLC.

Anyway, it would be helpful if you could make screenshots of your bios settings,
so we can see what your board sets your voltages to that you haven't touched and see your other settings.


----------



## LostParticle

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> @KraxKill
> Ah, I see. I could never understand people that leave their systems on 24/7, mainly because they consume power. I mean, ok, they don't consume enough to make a dent to your financials, but it's an environmental issue for me. I'm the type of person that turns everything off when I leave the house unless there's a reason to have them on. I guess I should climb a tree and shut up at this point...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it to a local PC shop to fix this? You wanna piss me off, don't you? Dudes in local shops here are like "Hmmm... You say your systrem is overheating and then crashing? Yeah, needs reformatting and reinstalling Windows". No, just no, I'd rather throw it out the window and tell it to not come back until it fixes itself than to leave it to one of those guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling you, Greeks are technologically ******ed. That's what austerity does to a society that's already a bit behind the times. But that's a sad topic I'd rather not touch on.
> 
> Anyway, to the issue at hand. I don't think the BIOS is at fault as it is working fine, but if it persists I wil try reflashing it. Or I may try it just in case, you never know. Reinstalling Windows is another thing. WIth how slow internet speeds here tend to be I'd rather avoid it because reinstalling everything afterwards will be a HUGE pain in the butt. Also, sfc /scannow and DISM don't show any issues so... That's kind of comforting I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, for the strange part. I've tested this again, and again and again and it holds true. My CPU isn't stable at my current stable settings with my RAM at lower than 2400MHz. Because I overclocked the RAM and CPU together at some point, improving my previous overclocks by quite a bit, I always thought it was down to the increased SA or IO or even VDIMM voltages. No, not at all. I tried runnig my RAM at 1600MHz, 2133MHz and 2400MHz with varying combinations of timings and voltages. Every time it's the same, lower than 2400MHz results in the CPU being unstable. Craziest thing is that it holds true even when RAM isn't stable at all, throwing errors all over the place, the CPU will still work "fine" (ie won't crash under load, whereas it'll fail even Cinebench otherwise). It even works "fine" with 2600MHz memory that's totally unstable in itself. And all that with a 2133MHz 11-11-11-27-2T 1.5V kit! It doesn't work well on XMP and works well with the RAM at 2400MHz 10-12-12-31-1T 1.6V (Yes, I've tried running 2133MHz with every other setting being left at whatever I use at 2400MHz, still the same thing).
> 
> Any ideas about what's up with that? That's the strangest behavior I've encountered. I always supposed that my higher memory speed hampered stability, if anything. Nope. Can't complain, you know, it IS faster with faster memory, but what the hell...?
> 
> PS : If Haswell wasn't OLD news, I'd start a new thread to discuss exactly this thing. But I don't think anyone will actually care at this point.






Hey man... I just tried to help a bit, sorry for not being able to do so, you know?









My last attempt:

1) Sooner or later you will have to deal with your AIO's issue. The sooner, the better, I say. [It is] Impossible to believe that all the tech-guys from "Patras" or even Greece in overall, are dumb but perhaps you don't even need a PC store. You just need a hardware store or a technician to help you unscrew that stuck ("glued") screw of your H110. Am I expressing myself correctly? I hope you understand me.

2) After a few days, on April 2017, Windows 10 Creators Update will come out. Are you not going to clean-install then? Really?! Especially after admitting that your current Windows installation has already suffered lots of blue-screens? So, when you'll clean-install, is it really that time consuming to re-flash your BIOS, as well, just to be sure?

- I do not suggest to anyone, and myself is not doing so either, to overclock the core, the uncore and the RAM, all at the same time. Personally, back in the days (quite a long time ago), when I established my two OC profiles I've been using since, I got my core and uncore (cache) OC stabilized, and then I overclocked my RAM. Perhaps you recall: stability for me means like 10 loops of the x264 and that's it. It works for me, so I have no problem.

Why don't you just redo your OC, why don't you just start from the beginning, respecting the fundamental OC rules, all of us + youself, are already aware of?

Anyway, I do not have anything useful to add, so best of luck in your efforts.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hey man... I just tried to help a bit, sorry for not being able to do so, you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last attempt:
> 
> 1) Sooner or later you will have to deal with your AIO's issue. The sooner, the better, I say. [It is] Impossible to believe that all the tech-guys from "Patras" or even Greece in overall, are dumb but perhaps you don't even need a PC store. You just need a hardware store or a technician to help you unscrew that stuck ("glued") screw of your H110. Am I expressing myself correctly? I hope you understand me.
> 
> 2) After a few days, on April 2017, Windows 10 Creators Update will come out. Are you not going to clean-install then? Really?! Especially after admitting that your current Windows installation has already suffered lots of blue-screens? So, when you'll clean-install, is it really that time consuming to re-flash your BIOS, as well, just to be sure?
> 
> - I do not suggest to anyone, and myself is not doing so either, to overclock the core, the uncore and the RAM, all at the same time. Personally, back in the days (quite a long time ago), when I established my two OC profiles I've been using since, I got my core and uncore (cache) OC stabilized, and then I overclocked my RAM. Perhaps you recall: stability for me means like 10 loops of the x264 and that's it. It works for me, so I have no problem.
> 
> Why don't you just redo your OC, why don't you just start from the beginning, respecting the fundamental OC rules, all of us + youself, are already aware of?
> 
> Anyway, I do not have anything useful to add, so best of luck in your efforts.


Oh, you got me wrong, you've been of great help!









I know I'll have to deal with the AIO thing eventually. What I don't want is someone less than competent poking around my stuff. I'll do it myself once I figure out how. That way, even if something goes wrong, I won't end up in jail because I killed someone.









I'll probably do a clean install soon. Not so much because I have issues (Which I don't, really) but because I have messed up some things and want to start fresh. But that's another story. It's still going to be a pain in the arse and I don't want to do it. I just know I can't avoid it for too much longer.









As for the OC... I did do it from scratch, that's how I found this out. The story goes like this. I overclocked my CPU once I got it. At that point I overclocked with my RAM at 1600MHz, got it where I could get it (Which was 4.7GHz at 1.315V VID, not that good). Then I applied my RAM's XMP and it was chugging along happily at 2133MHz. Then I tried to overclock the RAM just a bit and ended up with 2200MHz but nothing else had changed really. Higher than that wouldn't boot anyway. So one day I decided I wanted to mess with secondary voltages and I retried 2400MHz RAM and it worked. Then I tried reducing CPU volts thinking that I may have been compensating for an unstable IMC with high VCore. And sure enough I ended up with a 4.7GHz at 1.26V VID. Then I decided to try my luck with 4.8GHz and that got me where I am today. Cache overclocking came later, but every time I try to mess with anything other than cache I reset my cache to 40x and 1.1V and then do my thing.

Now, these past few days, because of that issue with initial boot instability, I sat down and redid my overclock "the proper way", which really is what I would suggest to anyone. That's how I ended up telling you guys. I've tried going about it a lot of different ways and the result is the same. The "traditional" method of overclocking (load optimized defaults and then change one thing at a time) leaves me with 4.7GHz at just over 1.3V, be it with RAM at 1600MHz or at XMP. After that, no matter what I try, it fails to reproduce my current overclock UNTIL I increase the RAM's speed to 2400MHz. Then it's easy peasy to overclock where I am now. And I'm telling you, I've tried almost everything at this point, even running everything else as I do now and just reducing my RAM clocks, still the same thing.

As for that instability after a cold boot... I think it may have to do with memory training. I will try disabling fast boot and enabling all memory training processes to see where that gets me.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Oh, you got me wrong, you've been of great help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'll have to deal with the AIO thing eventually. What I don't want is someone less than competent poking around my stuff. I'll do it myself once I figure out how. That way, even if something goes wrong, I won't end up in jail because I killed someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably do a clean install soon. Not so much because I have issues (Which I don't, really) but because I have messed up some things and want to start fresh. But that's another story. It's still going to be a pain in the arse and I don't want to do it. I just know I can't avoid it for too much longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the OC... I did do it from scratch, that's how I found this out. The story goes like this. I overclocked my CPU once I got it. At that point I overclocked with my RAM at 1600MHz, got it where I could get it (Which was 4.7GHz at 1.315V VID, not that good). Then I applied my RAM's XMP and it was chugging along happily at 2133MHz. Then I tried to overclock the RAM just a bit and ended up with 2200MHz but nothing else had changed really. Higher than that wouldn't boot anyway. So one day I decided I wanted to mess with secondary voltages and I retried 2400MHz RAM and it worked. Then I tried reducing CPU volts thinking that I may have been compensating for an unstable IMC with high VCore. And sure enough I ended up with a 4.7GHz at 1.26V VID. Then I decided to try my luck with 4.8GHz and that got me where I am today. Cache overclocking came later, but every time I try to mess with anything other than cache I reset my cache to 40x and 1.1V and then do my thing.
> 
> Now, these past few days, because of that issue with initial boot instability, I sat down and redid my overclock "the proper way", which really is what I would suggest to anyone. That's how I ended up telling you guys. I've tried going about it a lot of different ways and the result is the same. The "traditional" method of overclocking (load optimized defaults and then change one thing at a time) leaves me with 4.7GHz at just over 1.3V, be it with RAM at 1600MHz or at XMP. After that, no matter what I try, it fails to reproduce my current overclock UNTIL I increase the RAM's speed to 2400MHz. Then it's easy peasy to overclock where I am now. And I'm telling you, I've tried almost everything at this point, even running everything else as I do now and just reducing my RAM clocks, still the same thing.
> 
> As for that instability after a cold boot... I think it may have to do with memory training. I will try disabling fast boot and enabling all memory training processes to see where that gets me.


I know this isnt directed at me but I feel like I have to say something.

From reading your story I definetly suspect something with your ram is causing this.

Definitely disable fast boot or set it to normal if thats an option on your board.

I believe you only have to have it enabled when going really far messing with RAM timings.

Im curious to hear how things will work out for you









Good luck.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Oh, you got me wrong, you've been of great help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'll have to deal with the AIO thing eventually. What I don't want is someone less than competent poking around my stuff. I'll do it myself once I figure out how. That way, even if something goes wrong, I won't end up in jail because I killed someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably do a clean install soon. Not so much because I have issues (Which I don't, really) but because I have messed up some things and want to start fresh. But that's another story. It's still going to be a pain in the arse and I don't want to do it. I just know I can't avoid it for too much longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the OC... I did do it from scratch, that's how I found this out. The story goes like this. I overclocked my CPU once I got it. At that point I overclocked with my RAM at 1600MHz, got it where I could get it (Which was 4.7GHz at 1.315V VID, not that good). Then I applied my RAM's XMP and it was chugging along happily at 2133MHz. Then I tried to overclock the RAM just a bit and ended up with 2200MHz but nothing else had changed really. Higher than that wouldn't boot anyway. So one day I decided I wanted to mess with secondary voltages and I retried 2400MHz RAM and it worked. Then I tried reducing CPU volts thinking that I may have been compensating for an unstable IMC with high VCore. And sure enough I ended up with a 4.7GHz at 1.26V VID. Then I decided to try my luck with 4.8GHz and that got me where I am today. Cache overclocking came later, but every time I try to mess with anything other than cache I reset my cache to 40x and 1.1V and then do my thing.
> 
> Now, these past few days, because of that issue with initial boot instability, I sat down and redid my overclock "the proper way", which really is what I would suggest to anyone. That's how I ended up telling you guys. I've tried going about it a lot of different ways and the result is the same. The "traditional" method of overclocking (load optimized defaults and then change one thing at a time) leaves me with 4.7GHz at just over 1.3V, be it with RAM at 1600MHz or at XMP. After that, no matter what I try, it fails to reproduce my current overclock UNTIL I increase the RAM's speed to 2400MHz. Then it's easy peasy to overclock where I am now. And I'm telling you, I've tried almost everything at this point, even running everything else as I do now and just reducing my RAM clocks, still the same thing.
> 
> As for that instability after a cold boot... I think it may have to do with memory training. I will try disabling fast boot and enabling all memory training processes to see where that gets me.


I have read your post. You need to re-flash your BIOS. Are you clearing your CMOS, especially before any overclocking attempt at your RAM? Additionally, every oc guide for the various Z97 motherboards suggests disabling a few settings, and also setting a few others in certain ways, depending from the motherboard vendor. I am doing this both on my ASRock and on my ASUS. I even did this on my Gigabyte SOC Force, when I was still using it. Are you aware of-familiar with these suggestions and are you applying them?

I have never touched anything else besides the primary timings when I attempted to oc my RAM.

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> I know this isnt directed at me but I feel like I have to say something.
> 
> From reading your story I definetly suspect something with your ram is causing this.
> 
> Definitely disable fast boot or set it to normal if thats an option on your board.
> 
> I believe you only have to have it enabled when going really far messing with RAM timings.
> 
> Im curious to hear how things will work out for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks mate!

I disabled MRC Fast Boot (The one that has to do with RAM) and I also enabled additional memory training. So far so good, it hasn't crashed after the initial boot but only time will tell. I haven't disabled fast boot entirely, but I don't think early USB and SATA device initialization has any effect on stability. We'll see!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I have read your post. You need to re-flash your BIOS. Are you clearing your CMOS, especially before any overclocking attempt at your RAM? Additionally, every oc guide for the various Z97 motherboards suggests disabling a few settings, and also setting a few others in certain ways, depending from the motherboard vendor. I am doing this both on my ASRock and on my ASUS. I even did this on my Gigabyte SOC Force, when I was still using it. Are you aware of-familiar with these suggestions and are you applying them?


I clear my CMOS every now and then but not EVERY time. It would drive me nuts!









What settings are you talking about? Like SVID or something? Or memory specific settings like the swizzling bits on Asus?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> What settings are you talking about? Like SVID or something? Or memory specific settings like the swizzling bits on Asus?


Oh!... They are numerous! Unfortunately, right now I am not (yet) on my Hero VII, but -to give you an idea- on the ASRock Z97 OC Formula, here is what I alter/disable, before any OC attempt:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPU SPREAD SPECTRUM DISABLED
INTERNAL PLL OVERVOLTAGE ENABLED

LONG DURATION POWER LIMIT 1000
SHORT DURATION POWER LIMIT 1000
PRIMARY PLANE CURRENT LIMIT 1000

CPU INTEGRATED VR FAULTS DISABLED
CPU INTEGRATED VR EFFICIENCY MODE DISABLED

INTEL VIRTUALIZATION TECHNOLOGY DISABLED
INTEL SMART CONNECT DISABLED
ON-BOARD AUDIO DISABLED (due to my dedicated sound card)
ASMEDIA SATA CONTROLLER DISABLED (because thank God I NEVER need it!)



Sorry, right now I do not recall what I disable on my ASUS but I will do so again in April when I will clean-install + switch motherboards. The various guides for your mobo surely suggest on this subject, though!


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Oh!... They are numerous! Unfortunately, right now I am not (yet) on my Hero VII, but -to give you an idea- on the ASRock Z97 OC Formula, here is what I alter/disable, before any OC attempt:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CPU SPREAD SPECTRUM DISABLED
> INTERNAL PLL OVERVOLTAGE ENABLED
> 
> LONG DURATION POWER LIMIT 1000
> SHORT DURATION POWER LIMIT 1000
> PRIMARY PLANE CURRENT LIMIT 1000
> 
> CPU INTEGRATED VR FAULTS DISABLED
> CPU INTEGRATED VR EFFICIENCY MODE DISABLED
> 
> INTEL VIRTUALIZATION TECHNOLOGY DISABLED
> INTEL SMART CONNECT DISABLED
> ON-BOARD AUDIO DISABLED (due to my dedicated sound card)
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, right now I do not recall what I disable on my ASUS but I will do so again in April when I will clean-install + switch motherboards. The various guides for your mobo surely suggest on this subject, though!


Ah! I see! These are CPU dependent, not motherboard specific. I lost you for a moment there.









Yeah, I have all of those set correctly. Although PLL overvoltage doesn't seem to do anything (Not my own conclusion, but I've read it a few times that it would probably only make a difference under extreme OC) and I have my onboard audio enabled because... Well, that's what I use. Other than that, I've found that messing with CPU power limits doesn't really do anything under normal overclocking. I do have them set to the max because I want to eliminate that as a potential source of problems, but I've also forgotten those more times that I care to remember and it was fine nonetheless. CPU Spread Spectrum and the integrated VR fault management stuff do make a difference though.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Ah! I see! These are CPU dependent, not motherboard specific. I lost you for a moment there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have all of those set correctly. Although PLL overvoltage doesn't seem to do anything (Not my own conclusion, but I've read it a few times that it would probably only make a difference under extreme OC) and I have my onboard audio enabled because... Well, that's what I use. Other than that, I've found that messing with CPU power limits doesn't really do anything under normal overclocking. I do have them set to the max because I want to eliminate that as a potential source of problems, but I've also forgotten those more times that I care to remember and it was fine nonetheless. CPU Spread Spectrum and the integrated VR fault management stuff do make a difference though.


Yeah, what I meant was that different motherboards offer different settings









On my ASRock the reason I use the "uncommon" settings I posted above is actually simple: in the beginning of my OC experience I've loaded one of the already offered oc profiles the BIOS offered out of the box. To study it a bit, to see what's going on. The 4.7 GHz, to be specific. After rebooting I observed the motherboard had automatically set all these settings, together with an exaggerated override VCore of 1.4V, so I kept using them. On my ASUS Hero VII there is an entire section called "Tweaker's Paradise" or something -sorry, I do not keep these details in my memory- with a whole bunch of special tweaks and features I very rarely touch.

To leave you with a word of advice, an observation (that has already been pointed): 99% your issue has to do with your RAM. Clear your CMOS if you fiddle with secondary or other RAM timings. Reboot your computer and load optimized defaults, regularly.

A few days ago, I attempted a BCLK oc, just out of curiosity (and boredom). After lowering my core and cache ratios to x8, and my RAM to 800 MHz, I rebooted. I then set the BCLK to 125 MHz and the strap to 1.25 and rebooted. My RAM timings, all of them, were left on Auto. Checking them before and after, I found them completely altered! Playing with the BCLK has not taken me anywhere so I quit. I suspect that my failure was due to not knowing how to set up my RAM's timings - and Auto = the system, was failing to set them appropriately.

When playing with RAM you need to clear CMOS regularly.

My 2c, hope you'll resolve this


----------



## aerotracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Congrats from me, as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Why don't you "ever" use HWiNFO64?
> 2) Are you gonna try your chances on Ryzen, as well?


Hey man,
Too lazy to set up HWINFO, that's all







As for Ryzen, I think it's best to wait a few months for bugs to be ironed out and maybe snag some used gear on the cheap








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> That is one hell of a chip. what ram you running?


Its these: https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-3000c12d-8gtxdg


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Hey man,
> Too lazy to set up HWINFO, that's all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Ryzen, I think it's best to wait a few months for bugs to be ironed out and maybe snag some used gear on the cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its these: https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-3000c12d-8gtxdg


I switched already from my 4690k to 1700x. Some games have the same min/max/avg and others have gone up by a little bit, don't forget this is still with immature BIOS support and immature w10 support. Hell my ram isn't even past 2133mhz lol.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluej511*
> 
> I switched already from my 4690k to 1700x. Some games have the same min/max/avg and others have gone up by a little bit, don't forget this is still with immature BIOS support and immature w10 support. Hell my ram isn't even past 2133mhz lol.


That must be nice, doubling the cores and quadrupling the threads. It's unfortunate that you have to run 2133 DDR4 for a while, until we get any conclusive information about the RyZen memory limitations. For any CPU load that is not bandwidth-heavy, you will experience worse performance than equivalent DDR3 due to the higher latency of DDR4 in general.

Hopefully, we get an answer sooner rather than later, my Xeon X5470 is getting long in the tooth for compiling work loads.


----------



## bluej511

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> That must be nice, doubling the cores and quadrupling the threads. It's unfortunate that you have to run 2133 DDR4 for a while, until we get any conclusive information about the RyZen memory limitations. For any CPU load that is not bandwidth-heavy, you will experience worse performance than equivalent DDR3 due to the higher latency of DDR4 in general.
> 
> Hopefully, we get an answer sooner rather than later, my Xeon X5470 is getting long in the tooth for compiling work loads.


Yea I'm not worried, I'm pretty tech savvy i don't mind being a guinea pig, i have done so with a few products on amazon and on oc.net. I don't mind tinkering it's actually quite fun so Ryzen looked like a good challenge, and i love a good challenge.

I've actually tried 3dif BIOSes so other people don't have to. Theyre coming along quite nicely for Asus and Gigabyte, not sure how MSI is doing.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Do you monitor your temperatures and voltages with HWinfo64 or something similar?
> It would be useful if you could post a screenshot from your voltages.
> 
> It could be you need higher input voltage for a higher OC like 4.8GHz.
> I would personally try for 4.6GHz first with 1.2v - 1.25v something in that area instead of making such bigger jumps in frequencies.
> 
> Your input voltage may need to be higher, or simply your chip might scale worse after 4.5GHz,
> which could mean you simply need more VCore.
> 
> LLC settings may need to be changed (im not familiar with your board or asus boards at all), so im not sure. The level 9 setting you talk about I assume is your LLC.
> 
> Anyway, it would be helpful if you could make screenshots of your bios settings,
> so we can see what your board sets your voltages to that you haven't touched and see your other settings.


Yes I do, I use manual voltage so the voltage showed in CPU-Z is always the one that I set, 1.35v, and I monitor the CPU temps while in game using MSI AB, in The Witcher 3 the maximum was 79ºC in one of the cores.

Alright I took some screenshots, I will show you here:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Edit.: Do you think temperature may be the problem? If I delid, maybe I can reach 4.7Ghz or more? It doesn't make sense the jump from 4.5 to 4.7 is just 200Mhz but the voltage is huge jump from 1.185v to 1.35 (and it's not stable even with all this voltage)


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Yes I do, I use manual voltage so the voltage showed in CPU-Z is always the one that I set, 1.35v, and I monitor the CPU temps while in game using MSI AB, in The Witcher 3 the maximum was 79ºC in one of the cores.
> 
> Alright I took some screenshots, I will show you here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit.: Do you think temperature may be the problem? If I delid, maybe I can reach 4.7Ghz or more? It doesn't make sense the jump from 4.5 to 4.7 is just 200Mhz but the voltage is huge jump from 1.185v to 1.35 (and it's not stable even with all this voltage)


Delid highly recommended if you're trying to maximize OC potential on this CPU. In comparison, at 4.9GHz/1.41v, I get around 60C in Witcher 3 and BF1. At 4.7GHz/1.31v, I get around 50C. In your case, I think you'll see a -15C difference average by simply delidding.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Delid highly recommended if you're trying to maximize OC potential on this CPU. In comparison, at 4.9GHz/1.41v, I get around 60C in Witcher 3 and BF1. At 4.7GHz/1.31v, I get around 50C. In your case, I think you'll see a -15C difference average by simply delidding.


I see... I will end up by doing it, buying the Rock it Tool and the Collaboratory Liquid Ultra, but I just have a question, do you think I can reach 4.7Ghz with 1.35 or even less IF my temperatures will be under 60ºC while gaming? I know temperature influences the amount of vcore needed and the stability also. And I'm planning to use the CLU and relid the IHS, but I need to use CLU again in the IHS? I have here Arctic MX-4, I was thinking if I need to put thermal pasta also in the IHS or just use the IHS direct contact with the cooler (I have an Corsair H105 btw)


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> I see... I will end up by doing it, buying the Rock it Tool and the Collaboratory Liquid Ultra, but I just have a question, do you think I can reach 4.7Ghz with 1.35 or even less IF my temperatures will be under 60ºC while gaming? I know temperature influences the amount of vcore needed and the stability also. And I'm planning to use the CLU and relid the IHS, but I need to use CLU again in the IHS? I have here Arctic MX-4, I was thinking if I need to put thermal pasta also in the IHS or just use the IHS direct contact with the cooler (I have an Corsair H105 btw)


Oh yeah, you will be able to stabilize your 4.7GHz at 1.35v or even slightly less, and possibly a 15C drop because you do have a decent 240mm AIO. People have been able to get drops of anywhere from 25C to 10C. The higher your OC, the more temp drop you can expect.

As far as CLU/TIM application goes, I recommend this order to maximize heat transfer out of the die:

die <-> CLU <-> IHS <-> TIM (Artic MX-4) <-> H105 block (hopefully this is easier to understand than explaining)

EDIT: And don't bother with re-lidding because you might put too much glue and end up adding too much height, negatively offsetting the contact between the die and the IHS again. Only relid if you have to for resale. The retention bracket will snuggly hold the IHS in place and apply the right pressue to the IHS even without a properly glue relid.


----------



## QuacK

@ViTosS

If you are stable at 4.5GHz 1.185v right now, you should definetly be able to reach 4.7 / 4.8GHz after delidding.

I think you should be able to run 4.7 / 4.8GHz on lower than 1.35v.
I only had a quick look at your screenshots and im not familiar with ASUS boards, so I can't tell for now any specific settings you should possibly change.

Tomorrow ill have a better look at your settings, and / or hopefully some other members who own Asus boards will chime in to help you.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Oh yeah, you will be able to stabilize your 4.7GHz at 1.35v or even slightly less, and possibly a 15C drop because you do have a decent 240mm AIO. People have been able to get drops of anywhere from 25C to 10C. The higher your OC, the more temp drop you can expect.
> 
> As far as CLU/TIM application goes, I recommend this order to maximize heat transfer out of the die:
> 
> die <-> CLU <-> IHS <-> TIM (Artic MX-4) <-> H105 block (hopefully this is easier to understand than explaining)


I understood, that what is was thinking, thank you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> @ViTosS
> 
> If you are stable at 4.5GHz 1.185v right now, you should definetly be able to reach 4.7 / 4.8GHz after delidding.
> 
> I think you should be able to run 4.7 / 4.8GHz on lower than 1.35v.
> I only had a quick look at your screenshots and im not familiar with ASUS boards, so I can't tell for now any specific settings you should possibly change.
> 
> Tomorrow ill have a better look at your settings, and / or hopefully someone members who own Asus boards will chime in to help you.


Ok no problem, thank your for anwering, I really don't know what else to change that would make me hit 4.7 or 4.8Ghz besides these settings I showed you.


----------



## fat4l

Was "checking" my OC for fun yesterday ...
Wanted to test Prime95, 26.6(no AVX), 1344k-core stability.

Over 7 hours stable....at 5.1G, 1.35v , 4790k









What programs do you use for testing ?
I used Real Bench prior to using Prime 95 26.6.
Not sure what program is "in" nowadays that shows the "perfect" stability for gaming ...


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> I understood, that what is was thinking, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok no problem, thank your for anwering, I really don't know what else to change that would make me hit 4.7 or 4.8Ghz besides these settings I showed you.


If you want to go higher once you get your temps under control, you can bump your vcore slowly and test for 4.8 or 4.9 stability. You may not want to exceed 1.425v on vcore, depending on temps (I'd say stay below 80C). If vcore bumps don't help, then you'll need to bump your VCCIN (input votlage) slowly up to 2.1v.

My board is basically the mATX version of your HERO VII. For my 4.9GHz profile, I had to increase LLC level to 8 and ended up with 2.0v Input voltage and 1.42v for vcore. The middling LLC levels (6-8) basically keep your loaded Input voltage fixed as much as possible to your BIOS setting. Lower LLC decreases the loaded input voltage and higher LLC increases.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> I understood, that what is was thinking, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok no problem, thank your for anwering, I really don't know what else to change that would make me hit 4.7 or 4.8Ghz besides these settings I showed you.


Just had another look at your bios screenshots.

The settings that I think might help to improve your OC if you experiment with them are:

CPU power phase control:

Dont know what the available options are here?
If they are like Phase Control on my Gigabyte Z97 SOC Force then maybe you'll have an option Extreme or similar?

CPU Power Duty Control? : I don't know exactly what this does, but maybe you can search the net for more info on this setting.

Turbo mode? : If this is like the turbo boost setting on my Z97 SOC force, try to disable it.

CPU Spread Spectrum: disable it.

Im pretty sure about disabling CPU Spread Spectrum would be better.
The other options if I were you I would search more info about CPU Power Duty Control and Turbo mode.
Try changing one at a time and see if they improve things for you.

Thats it for now from my point of view









Maybe someone else will give you some more settings that you could change,
but I think most of them are pretty much at where they need to be.

Good luck


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Yes I do, I use manual voltage so the voltage showed in CPU-Z is always the one that I set, 1.35v, and I monitor the CPU temps while in game using MSI AB, in The Witcher 3 the maximum was 79ºC in one of the cores.
> 
> Alright I took some screenshots, I will show you here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit.: Do you think temperature may be the problem? If I delid, maybe I can reach 4.7Ghz or more? It doesn't make sense the jump from 4.5 to 4.7 is just 200Mhz but the voltage is huge jump from 1.185v to 1.35 (and it's not stable even with all this voltage)


As QuacK said, disable CPU spread spectrum. The other settings may help you, but not so much. What I want you to try is adding +0.05-0.075V to the system agent and +0.075-0.1V to the IO voltages (Digital and analog). Seeing as you're running high speed RAM, I see that as the most likely culprit for instability. Could be completely off the mark, but it won't hurt you to try.









Also, you'd probably want to increase your CPU input voltage. That's the eventual input voltage for you, once you disable SVID in the Extreme Tweaker menu. I'd start at 1.9V and see where it goes, as the way VCCIN affect stability is pretty random (My CPU for example goes like this : up to 1.65V it's unstable, 1.65-1.75V is stable, 1.75-1.85V compromises stability somewhat, 1.9V and above is stable but runs a bit hotter).

Good luck!


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> If you want to go higher once you get your temps under control, you can bump your vcore slowly and test for 4.8 or 4.9 stability. You may not want to exceed 1.425v on vcore, depending on temps (I'd say stay below 80C). If vcore bumps don't help, then you'll need to bump your VCCIN (input votlage) slowly up to 2.1v.
> 
> My board is basically the mATX version of your HERO VII. For my 4.9GHz profile, I had to increase LLC level to 8 and ended up with 2.0v Input voltage and 1.42v for vcore. The middling LLC levels (6-8) basically keep your loaded Input voltage fixed as much as possible to your BIOS setting. Lower LLC decreases the loaded input voltage and higher LLC increases.


I see... yea I think maybe my chip isn't that good scaling after 4.5Ghz, but I will definitely try again when I delid.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Just had another look at your bios screenshots.
> 
> The settings that I think might help to improve your OC if you experiment with them are:
> 
> *CPU power phase control:*
> 
> Dont know what the available options are here?
> If they are like Phase Control on my Gigabyte Z97 SOC Force then maybe you'll have an option Extreme or similar?
> 
> *CPU Power Duty Control?* : I don't know exactly what this does, but maybe you can search the net for more info on this setting.
> 
> Turbo mode? : If this is like the turbo boost setting on my Z97 SOC force, try to disable it.
> 
> CPU Spread Spectrum: disable it.
> 
> Im pretty sure about disabling CPU Spread Spectrum would be better.
> The other options if I were you I would search more info about CPU Power Duty Control and Turbo mode.
> Try changing one at a time and see if they improve things for you.
> 
> Thats it for now from my point of view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone else will give you some more settings that you could change,
> but I think most of them are pretty much at where they need to be.
> 
> Good luck


Yea it has extreme, standard, ultra, optimize (I think some of these are the names there)
CPU Power Duty Control I also don't know and I think I have not seen yet which are the options there
Turbo mode I tried to disable but everytime I go back to BIOS it's enabled again, I don't think I can disable that.
CPU Spectrum I will disable to check

I will definitely trying change some of those after I delid, I think my temps are way high now, even in games that doesn't stress like Aida 64 or other stress tests.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> As QuacK said, disable CPU spread spectrum. The other settings may help you, but not so much. What I want you to try is adding +0.05-0.075V to the system agent and +0.075-0.1V to the IO voltages (Digital and analog). Seeing as you're running high speed RAM, I see that as the most likely culprit for instability. Could be completely off the mark, but it won't hurt you to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you'd probably want to increase your CPU input voltage. That's the eventual input voltage for you, once you disable SVID in the Extreme Tweaker menu. I'd start at 1.9V and see where it goes, as the way VCCIN affect stability is pretty random (My CPU for example goes like this : up to 1.65V it's unstable, 1.65-1.75V is stable, 1.75-1.85V compromises stability somewhat, 1.9V and above is stable but runs a bit hotter).
> 
> Good luck!


Ok I will try to change those, I thought there would be a manual voltage in the system agent, I/O digital and all that but seems the only option is by offset, I tried 1.25v for all of these (seeing another 4790k OC guide), the default values were 0.920v for the first one and 1.012v for the other two, I did +0.330v and +0.250v and +0.250v, so I would have like 1.25v for all the three, but again crashed in The Witcher 3 in the few seconds in Novigrad. I thought about the RAM, but I've seen people using more agressive OCs with even more agressive RAM frequency without problem, so I really don't wanna put my RAM like 1600Mhz or less, I want to use 2400Mhz. I tried also input voltage to 1.90v with the changes in system agent, I/O digital etc, same problem, crashed in a few seconds on The Witcher 3. What is SVID you said to disable in Extreme Tweaker?


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> If you want to go higher once you get your temps under control, you can bump your vcore slowly and test for 4.8 or 4.9 stability. You may not want to exceed 1.425v on vcore, depending on temps (I'd say stay below 80C). If vcore bumps don't help, then you'll need to bump your VCCIN (input votlage) slowly up to 2.1v.
> 
> My board is basically the mATX version of your HERO VII. For my 4.9GHz profile, I had to increase LLC level to 8 and ended up with 2.0v Input voltage and 1.42v for vcore. The middling LLC levels (6-8) basically keep your loaded Input voltage fixed as much as possible to your BIOS setting. Lower LLC decreases the loaded input voltage and higher LLC increases.
> 
> 
> 
> I see... yea I think maybe my chip isn't that good scaling after 4.5Ghz, but I will definitely try again when I delid.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Just had another look at your bios screenshots.
> 
> The settings that I think might help to improve your OC if you experiment with them are:
> 
> *CPU power phase control:*
> 
> Dont know what the available options are here?
> If they are like Phase Control on my Gigabyte Z97 SOC Force then maybe you'll have an option Extreme or similar?
> 
> *CPU Power Duty Control?* : I don't know exactly what this does, but maybe you can search the net for more info on this setting.
> 
> Turbo mode? : If this is like the turbo boost setting on my Z97 SOC force, try to disable it.
> 
> CPU Spread Spectrum: disable it.
> 
> Im pretty sure about disabling CPU Spread Spectrum would be better.
> The other options if I were you I would search more info about CPU Power Duty Control and Turbo mode.
> Try changing one at a time and see if they improve things for you.
> 
> Thats it for now from my point of view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone else will give you some more settings that you could change,
> but I think most of them are pretty much at where they need to be.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea it has extreme, standard, ultra, optimize (I think some of these are the names there)
> CPU Power Duty Control I also don't know and I think I have not seen yet which are the options there
> Turbo mode I tried to disable but everytime I go back to BIOS it's enabled again, I don't think I can disable that.
> CPU Spectrum I will disable to check
> 
> I will definitely trying change some of those after I delid, I think my temps are way high now, even in games that doesn't stress like Aida 64 or other stress tests.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> As QuacK said, disable CPU spread spectrum. The other settings may help you, but not so much. What I want you to try is adding +0.05-0.075V to the system agent and +0.075-0.1V to the IO voltages (Digital and analog). Seeing as you're running high speed RAM, I see that as the most likely culprit for instability. Could be completely off the mark, but it won't hurt you to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you'd probably want to increase your CPU input voltage. That's the eventual input voltage for you, once you disable SVID in the Extreme Tweaker menu. I'd start at 1.9V and see where it goes, as the way VCCIN affect stability is pretty random (My CPU for example goes like this : up to 1.65V it's unstable, 1.65-1.75V is stable, 1.75-1.85V compromises stability somewhat, 1.9V and above is stable but runs a bit hotter).
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I will try to change those, I thought there would be a manual voltage in the system agent, I/O digital and all that but seems the only option is by offset, I tried 1.25v for all of these (seeing another 4790k OC guide), the default values were 0.920v for the first one and 1.012v for the other two, I did +0.330v and +0.250v and +0.250v, so I would have like 1.25v for all the three, but again crashed in The Witcher 3 in the few seconds in Novigrad. I thought about the RAM, but I've seen people using more agressive OCs with even more agressive RAM frequency without problem, so I really don't wanna put my RAM like 1600Mhz or less, I want to use 2400Mhz. I tried also input voltage to 1.90v with the changes in system agent, I/O digital etc, same problem, crashed in a few seconds on The Witcher 3. What is SVID you said to disable in Extreme Tweaker?
Click to expand...

Woah! Slow down there cowboy! 1.25V is too much!









Try adding a bit. Too much of any voltage can lead to instability. And what's the point? You probably don't even need as much as I was talking you at first, but 1.25V is probably entering dangerous territory.

SVID dictates whether your CPU can communicate with the motherboard's power circuitry. You want to avoid that as it is a potential failure point for an overclock. It's probably fine if you enable it after you get your stable overclocks, but until then I'd keep it disabled.

Regarding input voltage... Well, try low and try high. Some DC CPUs like voltages <1.6V. Some >1.9V. So try different values and see what happens. However, the fact that you crash in Witcher 3 is strange. Are you sure it's not something else? Why not use a stress testing program like RealBench?

Other than that... Don't repeat my mistakes and the mistakes of so many others and change one thing at a time.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Woah! Slow down there cowboy! 1.25V is too much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try adding a bit. Too much of any voltage can lead to instability. And what's the point? You probably don't even need as much as I was talking you at first, but 1.25V is probably entering dangerous territory.
> 
> SVID dictates whether your CPU can communicate with the motherboard's power circuitry. You want to avoid that as it is a potential failure point for an overclock. It's probably fine if you enable it after you get your stable overclocks, but until then I'd keep it disabled.
> 
> Regarding input voltage... Well, try low and try high. Some DC CPUs like voltages <1.6V. Some >1.9V. So try different values and see what happens. However, the fact that you crash in Witcher 3 is strange. Are you sure it's not something else? Why not use a stress testing program like RealBench?
> 
> Other than that... Don't repeat my mistakes and the mistakes of so many others and change one thing at a time.


Hahaha I saw an user said for 4.9Ghz he needs 1.25v in those three, so I tried copying him









I get a crash in Aida 64 too, I test in middle of Novigrad in The Witcher 3, very CPU intensive, I also test with Battlefield 1 and GTA V. I'm plenty sure it's the OC because right now I'm using my usual 4.5Ghz and never had a crash, only happens when I try 4.7Ghz for example.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> I see... yea I think maybe my chip isn't that good scaling after 4.5Ghz, but I will definitely try again when I delid.
> Yea it has extreme, standard, ultra, optimize (I think some of these are the names there)
> CPU Power Duty Control I also don't know and I think I have not seen yet which are the options there
> Turbo mode I tried to disable but everytime I go back to BIOS it's enabled again, I don't think I can disable that.
> CPU Spectrum I will disable to check


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Hahaha I saw an user said for 4.9Ghz he needs 1.25v in those three, so I tried copying him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get a crash in Aida 64 too, I test in middle of Novigrad in The Witcher 3, very CPU intensive, I also test with Battlefield 1 and GTA V. I'm plenty sure it's the OC because right now I'm using my usual 4.5Ghz and never had a crash, only happens when I try 4.7Ghz for example.


Here's what I would do.

1. Apply your stable 4.5GHz profile settings.

2. Disable CPU Spectrum.

3. Set Phase control to extreme.

4. Play some time on The Witcher and monitor temps / voltages.

5. If all is still fine, save OC profile again (with CPU Spectrum and Phase control changed settings) to avoid possible confusion later on.

6. Move on to 4.6GHz ( I would try 1.2v - 1.235v ish) and slowly bump it up 0.005 - 0.010v.

7. If Vcore is starting to become to high and causing too high temperatures, but you're still not stable.....

8. From there on out follow @tolis626 his advice and start slowly bumping other voltages (one at a time).

Edit: Also its best if you first search for a guide of your or a similar asus mobo to learn more about settings like Duty Control, Phase Control etc to learn what they actually do.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Here's what I would do.
> 
> 1. Apply your stable 4.5GHz profile settings.
> 
> 2. Disable CPU Spectrum.
> 
> 3. Set Phase control to extreme.
> 
> 4. Play some time on The Witcher and monitor temps / voltages.
> 
> 5. If all is still fine, save OC profile again (with CPU Spectrum and Phase control changed settings) to avoid possible confusion later on.
> 
> 6. Move on to 4.6GHz ( I would try 1.2v - 1.235v ish) and slowly bump it up 0.005 - 0.010v.
> 
> 7. If Vcore is starting to become to high and causing too high temperatures, but you're still not stable.....
> 
> 8. From there on out follow @tolis626 his advice and start slowly bumping other voltages (one at a time).
> 
> Edit: Also its best if you first search for a guide of your or a similar asus mobo to learn more about settings like Duty Control, Phase Control etc to learn what they actually do.


I tried with 1.235v straight in and 4.6Ghz and apparentely it is completely stable, I did my usual run in The Witcher 3 through Novigrad, played some GTA V, max temp in the hottest core was 68ºC, I think the big step comes now with 4.7Ghz, I will try this one again but only when I delid my chip. What do you recommend for load line calibration? 1~9?


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> I tried with 1.235v straight in and 4.6Ghz and apparentely it is completely stable, I did my usual run in The Witcher 3 through Novigrad, played some GTA V, max temp in the hottest core was 68ºC, I think the big step comes now with 4.7Ghz, I will try this one again but only when I delid my chip. What do you recommend for load line calibration? 1~9?


Okay then there's two things you can do:

1. Try to slowly lower voltage on 4.6GHz and see when you crash (when you crash, set it back to the previous stable voltage and do some more gaming)

I'd try for atleast a couple of hours of gaming after achieving lowest voltage that you think will remain stable.

If it remains stable, then you have achieved lowest or close to lowest voltage you're stable at, and you can move on to 4.7GHz.

Do note that when you're not using a stresstest that will load your CPU 100%, you might crash at some point even when it might not be on the witcher or any other game, it might happen with something else).

Personally I just run a short stresstest x264 stability test 3 runs or 30 - 60 minutes on AIDA64 and then I continue gaming.
This is just my way of overclocking, others have theirs and might say 30 - 60 minutes is not enough for a stresstest.
This is completely fine, but this is just my way that works for me









2. Or you could just try 4.7GHz at 1.26 -1.275v ish.
(Take notes of the voltage scaling) so you can somewhat predict what might be stable for the next multiplier)

Personally I like option 1 most, to achieve voltage as low as I can and then move on to the next multiplier.

For load line calibration I would use 9 for now (if this is similar to extreme), but you're probably better of by just spending some time reading about your mobo and what others say about your mobo's settings.


----------



## LostParticle

@ViTosS, the majority of good advice has already been given to you









One, actually two, thing(s) I'd further suggest you:

1) Equip yourself with a good monitoring tool and customize it to your system. It is "imperative" to have a clear + complete snapshot (idea) of your system, at any given point in time, even after stabilizing your OC = run it constantly. HWiNFO64 is the best, by far, and if you're using one monitor you can run it minimized on Windows start-up and just give it a glance, from time to time.

2) One hour of continuous stress testing with the x264 v.2.06 or even some customized Prime95 will clarify your speculations in regard to what is wrong.

Have you thought that your high temps might be the result of bad thermal compound, either in application or/and in quality? Before the drastic measure of delidding, remove, clean and resit your CPU cooler using Noctua NT-H1 or an equivalent quality paste, at least. And stress-test before and after so that you'll verify the improvement. That tube ain't gonna go wasted, after all.

Good Luck









PS, one last thing: instead of words like "I get a crash..." etc, it might be better to post a screenshot of BlueScreenView or similar software. Facts (screenshots) are always more useful and reliable than words...

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> I tried with 1.235v straight in and 4.6Ghz and apparentely it is completely stable, I did my usual run in The Witcher 3 through Novigrad, played some GTA V, max temp in the hottest core was 68ºC, I think the big step comes now with 4.7Ghz, I will try this one again but only when I delid my chip. What do you recommend for load line calibration? 1~9?


It dawned on me just now. Except for QuacK's suggestions and my own, follow LostParticle's and install HWiNFO64. It'll seem too cluttered and unusable at first but you can customize what shows and where. Then post a screenshot of that. You've left your cache speed and voltage on auto. This could be fine, but some motherboards try to apply a 1:1 cache to core scaling (or close to that) on auto and this could maybe explain the sudden drop in stability. Give that a look.

Or for simplicity's sake go into the bios, punch in a max cache multi of 40, a voltage of like 1.15V and you're probably fine. I'd still install HWiNFO64 though.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> Okay then there's two things you can do:
> 
> 1. Try to slowly lower voltage on 4.6GHz and see when you crash (when you crash, set it back to the previous stable voltage and do some more gaming)
> 
> I'd try for atleast a couple of hours of gaming after achieving lowest voltage that you think will remain stable.
> 
> If it remains stable, then you have achieved lowest or close to lowest voltage you're stable at, and you can move on to 4.7GHz.
> 
> Do note that when you're not using a stresstest that will load your CPU 100%, you might crash at some point even when it might not be on the witcher or any other game, it might happen with something else).
> 
> Personally I just run a short stresstest x264 stability test 3 runs or 30 - 60 minutes on AIDA64 and then I continue gaming.
> This is just my way of overclocking, others have theirs and might say 30 - 60 minutes is not enough for a stresstest.
> This is completely fine, but this is just my way that works for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Or you could just try 4.7GHz at 1.26 -1.275v ish.
> (Take notes of the voltage scaling) so you can somewhat predict what might be stable for the next multiplier)
> 
> Personally I like option 1 most, to achieve voltage as low as I can and then move on to the next multiplier.
> 
> For load line calibration I would use 9 for now (if this is similar to extreme), but you're probably better of by just spending some time reading about your mobo and what others say about your mobo's settings.


Alright, thank you for the tips and help









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> @ViTosS, the majority of good advice has already been given to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One, actually two, thing(s) I'd further suggest you:
> 
> 1) Equip yourself with a good monitoring tool and customize it to your system. It is "imperative" to have a clear + complete snapshot (idea) of your system, at any given point in time, even after stabilizing your OC = run it constantly. HWiNFO64 is the best, by far, and if you're using one monitor you can run it minimized on Windows start-up and just give it a glance, from time to time.
> 
> 2) One hour of continuous stress testing with the x264 v.2.06 or even some customized Prime95 will clarify your speculations in regard to what is wrong.
> 
> Have you thought that your high temps might be the result of bad thermal compound, either in application or/and in quality? Before the drastic measure of delidding, remove, clean and resit your CPU cooler using Noctua NT-H1 or an equivalent quality paste, at least. And stress-test before and after so that you'll verify the improvement. That tube ain't gonna go wasted, after all.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS, one last thing: instead of words like "I get a crash..." etc, it might be better to post a screenshot of BlueScreenView or similar software. Facts (screenshots) are always more useful and reliable than words...
> 
> http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html


I actually use HWiNFO64 for monitoring the cores clock speed, but just for it, the rest I use MSI AB and RealTemp minimized during the gaming to check the highest temp on the cores after gaming. About the thermal paste, I use Arctic-MX4 and I have a Corsair H105, do you think MX-4 is not good as the NT-H1? I'm pretending to delid and use CLU between the DIE and IHS and MX-4 between de IHS and H105. And I will test further the stability, I just like to test in game first and then I move to Aida 64, x264 and Prime95 for a couple hours









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> It dawned on me just now. Except for QuacK's suggestions and my own, follow LostParticle's and install HWiNFO64. It'll seem too cluttered and unusable at first but you can customize what shows and where. Then post a screenshot of that. You've left your cache speed and voltage on auto. This could be fine, but some motherboards try to apply a 1:1 cache to core scaling (or close to that) on auto and this could maybe explain the sudden drop in stability. Give that a look.
> 
> Or for simplicity's sake go into the bios, punch in a max cache multi of 40, a voltage of like 1.15V and you're probably fine. I'd still install HWiNFO64 though.


Ok I will try these.


----------



## QuacK

@ViTosS

You can even have temperatures and all the stuff you want to monitor right on your screen when gaming. I do it too.

Its a nice way to always have an eye on whats happening on your system









You'll have to use MSI Afterburner and rivatuner statistics server if you want this. Google it yourself iif you are interested in this.

If you want to achieve a higher overclock,
you will probably be better of just using games and maybe AIDA64 and/or x264 stability test.

Prime will get you're CPU too hot I think at this point.
If you decide to delid, then after that maybe you can test with prime, but I still think its overkill ( just my opinion).

About the paste...

on the die you definetly want CLU, and I personally went with Noctua NT-H1 for between the IHS and my H115i.
I have never used MX-4 so I can't judge about it, but I do know Noctua's NT-H1 is among the best.

Good luck


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuacK*
> 
> @ViTosS
> 
> You can even have temperatures and all the stuff you want to monitor right on your screen when gaming. I do it too.
> 
> Its a nice way to always have an eye on whats happening on your system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to use MSI Afterburner and rivatuner statistics server if you want this. Google it yourself iif you are interested in this.
> 
> If you want to achieve a higher overclock,
> you will probably be better of just using games and maybe AIDA64 and/or x264 stability test.
> 
> Prime will get you're CPU too hot I think at this point.
> If you decide to delid, then after that maybe you can test with prime, but I still think its overkill ( just my opinion).
> 
> About the paste...
> 
> on the die you definetly want CLU, and I personally went with Noctua NT-H1 for between the IHS and my H115i.
> I have never used MX-4 so I can't judge about it, but I do know Noctua's NT-H1 is among the best.
> 
> Good luck


Alright







, do you guys think this glue is good to use to reglue the IHS, I mean, works good like this one?

https://rockitcool.myshopify.com/products/loctite-super-glue-gel-control



I didn't find the same in Rock It Tool site to buy here in Brazil...


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Or for simplicity's sake go into the bios, punch in a max cache multi of 40, a voltage of like 1.15V and you're probably fine. I'd still install HWiNFO64 though.


@tolis626

For a 4.0Ghz cache the stable voltage that i've found on every Haswel / Devil Canyon that i've tested is *1.16V*.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , do you guys think this glue is good to use to reglue the IHS, I mean, works good like this one?
> 
> https://rockitcool.myshopify.com/products/loctite-super-glue-gel-control
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't find the same in Rock It Tool site to buy here in Brazil...


@ViTosS

There is no need to glue the IHS to the PCB of the processor, you could simply put the CPU into the socket, close the retention system paying attention that the LID didn't move (use a finger to block it on the PCB during the process), apply the TIM + the heatsink and enjoy your delidded CPU.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> @tolis626
> 
> For a 4.0Ghz cache the stable voltage that i've found on every Haswel / Devil Canyon that i've tested is *1.16V*.
> @ViTosS
> 
> There is no need to glue the IHS to the PCB of the processor, you could simply put the CPU into the socket, close the retention system paying attention that the LID didn't move (use a finger to block it on the PCB during the process), apply the TIM + the heatsink and enjoy your delidded CPU.


I see but that would make me nervous thinking ''Maybe my CLU paste moved a bit when I was trying to centralize the ''borders'' where the lever pull, and I also bought the relid kit together with the delid, and I plan to sell this CPU later for a future upgrade. Bu I will see, when everything is here and if I see I can do that, if it's not that hard, probably I will try without CLU applied first to see how the lever works and how much pressure the IHS is going to suffer from it


----------



## aerotracks

Some improvements from my last run, scaling looks nice from 4800MHz 1.217V to 4875MHz 1.241V

This time with complete monitoring, as some of you guys asked for it last time









http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170313-134240smbmv.png


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Some improvements from my last run, scaling looks nice from 4800MHz 1.217V to 4875MHz 1.241V
> 
> This time with complete monitoring, as some of you guys asked for it last time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170313-134240smbmv.png


If you ever pondered "Do people hate me? If yes, why?", your post is the answer mate. I hate you.









Great chip. For God's sake, look at it!

Also, 4.5GHz cache at 1.16V? 3000MHz DDR3? Whaaaaaaaaaat?!?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> Some improvements from my last run, scaling looks nice from 4800MHz 1.217V to 4875MHz 1.241V
> 
> This time with complete monitoring, as some of you guys asked for it last time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170313-134240smbmv.png


Congrats (again)!









Just out of curiosity, since you've attempted a BCLK overclock and I did the same couple of days ago, without much luck (neither effort).

Is this correct? Is this how it is supposed to be done?
_I'm always referring to the ASRock Z97 OC Formula._

1) Clear CMOS - Load Optimized Defaults
2) In the BIOS, I set core ratio and cache ratio = x8. I also set my RAM to 800 MHz.
3) Reboot
4) Back in the BIOS, I set my (eventual) BCLK = 125 MHz and my BCLK/PCIE ratio = 1.25
5) Reboot
6) Back in the BIOS, I start raising core and cache ratios, set the voltages and the rest of the settings.
7) Reboot, and test the overclock.

Is this correct? I think that it is not, because after a point my system does not boot any more. It must have to do with my RAM timings...

What do you do with all the other timings, besides the primary RAM timings? Do you leave them on Auto?

Note: I've tried with Turbo disabled and enabled. Still no boot, after a while.

Thanks man.


----------



## aerotracks

All timings manual









For Straps: Just change to 1.25 with everything else auto, board will automatically adjust


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> All timings manual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Straps: Just change to 1.25 with everything else auto, board will automatically adjust


Do you disable Turbo? Can you describe your procedure with a bit more detail? Or confirm that the steps I describe above are correct?
The problem I face is that if I will raise the multipliers a bit, like reaching around 4000 MHz on core, it does not boot anymore.

PS: when I was trying this BCLK oc, a few days ago, I've considered the possibility of corrupted ME firmware, so I re-flashed my BIOS, as well. Still the same issue: no booting after a certain -very early- point. It must be my RAM settings.


----------



## aerotracks

You don't need to change any ratios or other stuff. It is how I described earlier: Load optimized defaults and set strap to 1.25 then reboot. Board sets all parameters automatically.


----------



## ViTosS

Well, aparentely my 4.5Ghz 1.185v stable wasn't stable, I just got BSOD while watching Youtube video with like 10 tabs in Google Chrome, so now I will be testing with 1.205v, what stress tests do you guys recommend? I used to use Prime95, but isn't that good for Haswell, now I use Aida64









Edit: Found the x264 Stability Test in Haswell Overclocking Guide, stressing now


----------



## aerotracks

I managed to break 5GHz at almost 29°C liquid temp


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> I managed to break 5GHz at almost 29°C liquid temp


Please stop it you despicable human being. Making everyone feel bad isn't nice!









Man that chip is awesome. Like, ok, we've seen others do 5GHz at those voltage, no biggie, but doing so while the cache is at 4.5GHz and the memory at about 3000MHz? 3000MHz DDR3 is bonkers!

What memory are you using mate? Also, would you please take the time to do a Cinebench run so that the rest of us can drool properly?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerotracks*
> 
> You don't need to change any ratios or other stuff. It is how I described earlier: Load optimized defaults and set strap to 1.25 then reboot. Board sets all parameters automatically.


You are absolutely right!









On the ASRock Z97 OC Formula that's all that it takes:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This is what confused me and led me to try the steps I've described earlier:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> yea IMO take all your diiders(remember uncore divider is also affected to their lowest values) then apply the 1.25x strap.
> 
> You also can't apply the strap without a reboot, as the system needs a full reset, so IMO set 8x Core, 8xmem, and 8x uncore and disable turbo, and then set the strap. It shoudl work, if it doesn't you need to reflash your BIOS your ME firmware is corrupted.
> 
> On GBT Z87X boards, all the BCLk straps: 1.00x, 1.25x, and 1.67x work for sure since 2 months before launch and still do today.


But most probably Steve was referring to other motherboards / platforms back then...

Anyway, I've come to the conclusion that BCLK oc has nothing to offer me because I maintain/regularly use my Per-Core OC which brings me up to 5.0 GHz. Besides that, I had issues with my external hard drive (USB3.0 connection, I keep it in an enclosure), when I've attempted to run the x264 from it. Windows 10 Pro lost it, it disappeared from File Explorer, it was not recognizable anymore. This issue appeared when I tried 167 MHz bus clock. I was bored to try at 125 MHz.

In any case, I'm glad that, at least, I discovered that it works (and how).

Thank you.


----------



## Tarts5

Hi, the spreadsheet database that is posted on the first page. It includes "Maximum CPU Temp" cell, by what program is this measured? Is it the max temps while running Cinebench or Prime95 or what?


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarts5*
> 
> Hi, the spreadsheet database that is posted on the first page. It includes "Maximum CPU Temp" cell, by what program is this measured? Is it the max temps while running Cinebench or Prime95 or what?


I should be. That's max temperatures under full load stress test. Usually games are 10-15 less for me @4.6 max recorded temperature was 72c but it was just spike under stress test
avg. temps around all cores 60-65c but when playing battlefield 1 it just around 55c


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarts5*
> 
> Hi, the spreadsheet database that is posted on the first page. It includes "Maximum CPU Temp" cell, by what program is this measured? Is it the max temps while running Cinebench or Prime95 or what?


I think it is the maximum temperatures under the stresstrest the person chooses to stress his/her chip with.


----------



## DiceAir

Ok so I have this weird issue. My 4790k at stock and undervolted to 1.150V on intel XTU my cpu goes 85C and that's with manual voltage of 1.150V.

I have a beast of a case and cooler (phanteks ph-TC14PE with 3 fans) All fans going full speed and i already checked my airflow configuration. in games it goes to about 75C - 81C. For this type of cooling it shouldn't go that high.

I also tried delidding my chip and used Cooler masteer mastergel nano. i didn't apply to much or to little and temps still high AF. Although it's ok for gaming and normal work I do as it's not throttling i would love to overclock my chip a bit. I made sure my cooler is installed properly. Before I had a h100i and that thing was about the same maybe a bit higher or lower can't remember but had much higher noise levels so i will stick to my phanteks cooler for now.

Now what else can i do to solve the heat issues or must i just accept I have a bad chip that doesn't overclock at all and run high temps although I'm sure the chip will survive long enough so when it's time to upgrade the chip will still be running anyway? Hope soemone can give me tips what could be the cause of it.

Just FYI when I delidded the chip i made sure to remove all the black glue on the cpu. Temps before delidding use to go 80C easily and crashed in games now it's fine. I knew i should've just RMA'd the CPU rather than delidding it. I will leave using liquid metal as last resort. My gpu never exceeeds 75-76C under full load and my case temps also not crazy high. Hope this is enough info.


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Ok so I have this weird issue. My 4790k at stock and undervolted to 1.150V on intel XTU my cpu goes 85C and that's with manual voltage of 1.150V.
> 
> I have a beast of a case and cooler (phanteks ph-TC14PE with 3 fans) All fans going full speed and i already checked my airflow configuration. in games it goes to about 75C - 81C. For this type of cooling it shouldn't go that high.
> 
> I also tried delidding my chip and used Cooler masteer mastergel nano. i didn't apply to much or to little and temps still high AF. Although it's ok for gaming and normal work I do as it's not throttling i would love to overclock my chip a bit. I made sure my cooler is installed properly. Before I had a h100i and that thing was about the same maybe a bit higher or lower can't remember but had much higher noise levels so i will stick to my phanteks cooler for now.
> 
> Now what else can i do to solve the heat issues or must i just accept I have a bad chip that doesn't overclock at all and run high temps although I'm sure the chip will survive long enough so when it's time to upgrade the chip will still be running anyway? Hope soemone can give me tips what could be the cause of it.
> 
> Just FYI when I delidded the chip i made sure to remove all the black glue on the cpu. Temps before delidding use to go 80C easily and crashed in games now it's fine. I knew i should've just RMA'd the CPU rather than delidding it. I will leave using liquid metal as last resort. My gpu never exceeeds 75-76C under full load and my case temps also not crazy high. Hope this is enough info.


And all that is on stock speed??


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> And all that is on stock speed??


yes even ram doesn't matter if 2400mhz xmp profile or stock runs 85C maybe like 1-2C lower when set to stock speed.

Oh forgot to mention. That's 1.150V on 4.4GHz. This is what the asus "multicore enhancement" is suppose to do. It makes so that it clocks to max boost doesn't matter how many cores you use. I would like to overclock this system but with these temps it's a no go.

I'm dissapointed with this cpu cuase my 6700k at work can do 1.3v 4.5GHz with a hyper212x and weaker case (phanteks enthoo pro at work vs corsair air 540 at home) The air 540 i believe should have better airflow but I don't know. The 6700k at work goes to max 70C-73C under same stress test.


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> yes even ram doesn't matter if 2400mhz xmp profile or stock runs 85C maybe like 1-2C lower when set to stock speed.
> 
> Oh forgot to mention. That's 1.150V on 4.4GHz. This is what the asus "multicore enhancement" is suppose to do. It makes so that it clocks to max boost doesn't matter how many cores you use. I would like to overclock this system but with these temps it's a no go.
> 
> I'm dissapointed with this cpu cuase my 6700k at work can do 1.3v 4.5GHz with a hyper212x and weaker case (phanteks enthoo pro at work vs corsair air 540 at home) The air 540 i believe should have better airflow but I don't know. The 6700k at work goes to max 70C-73C under same stress test.


First of all don't use any automatic OC from BIOS u don't know what else is changing 4 u it might rise uncore for u also to 4.4 and give ton of heat for cpu do all manual if u know its stable on 1.150 v setup all default disable Intel boost dial in @4.4 on all cores and set vcore on 1.150 v and chceck
I know it's stupid but check thermal paste again
What CPU cooler u use?


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> First of all don't use any automatic OC from BIOS u don't know what else is changing 4 u it might rise uncore for u also to 4.4 and give ton of heat for cpu do all manual if u know its stable on 1.150 v setup all default disable Intel boost dial in @4.4 on all cores and set vcore on 1.150 v and chceck
> I know it's stupid but check thermal paste again


I've redid the thermalpaste so much now already. Most probably like 5-6 times. Uused different amounts and methods same results. I will try manual setting the speed to sync all cores at 4.4GHz and set manual speed to 4.4GHz. I only set my bios to defaults that will enable the "multicore enhancement" to on. I'm not at home but will try again once I get home from work and post results. Any other things I can also try? I posted a few times about this issue but then I decide I can't fix it and just accept that I'm not able to lower temps.

I also checked my uncore is still at stock 4GHz with "Asus multicore enahncement" set to on so it doesn't change that.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> ...
> 
> Any other things I can also try?
> 
> ...


1. Visit the *[Official] Delidded Club / Guide* and verify you've done your delidd properly

2. Post a screenshot of the latest beta of HWiNFO64, showing all the voltages, temperatures, fan speeds while running your favorite stress test. State your ambient temp.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> 1. Visit the *[Official] Delidded Club / Guide* and verify you've done your delidd properly
> 
> 2. Post a screenshot of the latest beta of HWiNFO64, showing all the voltages, temperatures, fan speeds while running your favorite stress test. State your ambient temp.


Ok here is a screenshot from the latest hwinfo beta using intel extreme tuning as stress test


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Ok here is a screenshot from the latest hwinfo beta using intel extreme tuning as stress test
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your voltages: VCore= ~ 1.150V, VCCin= ~ 1.950V, are low / normal. I do not see anywhere your Cache voltage.

Your ambient temp should be around 30C? I concluded this from your motherboard's temp = 33C

Your ambient is hot.

The only thing left to do is to re-check, redo, your delidd. Visit the club (link given above), and reconsider.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Your voltages: VCore= ~ 1.150V, VCCin= ~ 1.950V, are low / normal. I do not see anywhere your Cache voltage.
> 
> Your ambient temp should be around 30C? I concluded this from your motherboard's temp = 33C
> 
> Your ambient is hot.
> 
> The only thing left to do is to re-check, redo, your delidd. Visit the club (link given above), and reconsider.


I'm so scared to take of the lid again to redo the thermalpaste etc. I don't have any of the cooler master thermal paste anymore and only the phanteks PH-NDC. I also did a full reset on bios and disabled "Asus multicore enhancement" with fans blowing full blast and asl omemory at stock speed. In intel XTU I get 79C so something is not right. Although in gaming my temps are a lot lower and I see no crashing do I will most probably go the same as last time and say is it even worth looking in to. The Cpu will most probably last long enough. So I'm still not sure if I should bother. In games at 4.4GHz temps are really low like max 80C in the most cpu demanding games and 70C in normal gaming and that's on a hot day.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> I'm so scared to take of the lid again to redo...
> 
> ...is it even worth looking in to.[?]
> 
> ...


I've never done any delidding (yet).

Post your screenshot of HWiNFO64, or preferably a new one in which all system's fans + your cache V will be clearly visible, so post it in the Delidded club. They will express a more valid opinion + professionally guide you.

Good Luck.


----------



## Sphere07

I got my chip quite a while ago, just never bothered to post it up. Anyways, submitted my proof to the board.









But here is what I got in bios:

Devil's Canyon Intel Core i7 4790K
CPU Ratio 47
Adjusted CPU Frequency 4700 MHz
Ring Ratio 44
Adjusted Ring Frequency 4400 MHz
CPU Base Clock 100 MHz
Adjusted DRAM Frequency 2133 MHz
DDR3 2133MHz 11-11-11-27 1.500V
DRAM Timing Mode [Link]
VCCIN Voltage 1.800
CPU Core Voltage 1.312
CPU Ring Voltage 1.255

http://valid.x86.fr/eql1a4

Using a Corsair H80i V2.

Further comments: I find this chip to be a solid deal, and performs well, even on modern titles. A new CPU chip is going to have to be something revolutionary before I find the want to upgrade. At the moment, the best the newer chips on newer platforms offer is, more PCI Express lanes, 40% faster multi-core processing for programs designed to use the new architecture, only a small speed bump increase, and uses less power. Having more cores is nice, but not needed for gaming at this time.

Edit time.

I'm doing this edit to continue the post. Atm trying out a VCCIN Voltage of 1.820 and a CPU Core Voltage of 1.300, and see what happens.


----------



## gupsterg

This post is about my regret in selling my i5 4690K







. It is packed and ready to go, fine piece of silicon, so easy it was to OC







.

The regret is not from selling it, as I have a Ryzen build I'm enjoying meddling with. The regret is the new owner has pretty much no OC experience from the messages I've had after the sale went through. New home for i5 4690K is a H81 mobo







. The question was raised to me how much of an OC will new owner gain on stock cooler







.

Next time a great piece of silicon like this I will not ebay but sell to someone on an OC community that would have cherished and enjoyed as I did. I leave my most memorable moment with this CPU here today.






It fully deserved the "Devil's Canyon" moniker







.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> This post is about my regret in selling my i5 4690K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It is packed and ready to go, fine piece of silicon, so easy it was to OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The regret is not from selling it, as I have a Ryzen build I'm enjoying meddling with. The regret is the new owner has pretty much no OC experience from the messages I've had after the sale went through. New home for i5 4690K is a H81 mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The question was raised to me how much of an OC will new owner gain on stock cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Next time a great piece of silicon like this I will not ebay but sell to someone on an OC community that would have cherished and enjoyed as I did. I leave my most memorable moment with this CPU here today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It fully deserved the "Devil's Canyon" moniker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


oh my..... what have you done








such a nice cpu going to hell...literally...


----------



## gupsterg

I know







.

It is sitting by me in a box, really don't wanna welch on sale, as I know how I would feel if I bought item and seller not send.

Problem is if I kept it I really have no purpose for it. As would using my Ryzen rig. My Q6600 just usually sits around only to be used for [email protected] on GPU when have spare. Otherwise it collect dust.

I got a damn good price IMO, losing no £ on it.


----------



## mouacyk

Be realistic about it -- 100 to 200MHz now and only more if they upgrade their mobo and cooling down the road. Sell the potential and set the disclaimer as such. This will clear your conscience, clear your inventory, and potentially create a new OCN member. Win win win.

We got your back. Most definitely TwoCables does.


----------



## gupsterg

She is gone....



Only the memories remain....

It was so damn stable at 4.9GHz / 4.4GHz, the amount of settings I changed from UEFI defaults were so low.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ai Overclock Tuner [Auto]->[XMP]
1-Core Ratio Limit [Auto]->[49]
Min. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[44]
Max. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]->[44]
DRAM Command Rate [2]->[1]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Enabled]->[Disabled]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[Adaptive Mode]
CPU Core Voltage Offset [Auto]->[0.001]
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage [Auto]->[1.254]
CPU Cache Voltage [Auto]->[Manual Mode]
CPU Cache Voltage Override [Auto]->[1.100]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Auto]->[Disabled]
SVID Support [Auto]->[Disabled]
CPU C-States [Auto]->[Enabled]
Initial CPU Input Voltage [Auto]->[1.890]
Eventual CPU Input Voltage [Auto]->[1.890]



It expanded like a rubber band on clocking. When I first installed and started OC profiling, I started with 1.000V, this was how it went:-

4.4 +0.010v
4.5 +0.045v (+0.035v from last step)
4.6 +0.095v (+0.050v from last step)
4.7 +0.140v (+0.055v from last step)
4.8 +0.210v (+0.070v from last step)
4.9 +0.255v (+0.045v from last step)

And these tests were not just boot use windows, I have like x264 / RB and other test screens. I spent the most time testing 4.4GHz as to compare with my 1st i5 4690K plus the 4.9GHz OC to use 24/7.


----------



## fat4l

exactly this is why this CPU was a golden piece.
Usually 4690K clock much less than 4790k, in other words theres much more duds, even the SL guy admitted.
Having 4.9G stable chip with nice volts and on aircooling is yumm yumm.
Delid + water = 5G easy.
Well....its time to move on









Btw are you getting 4.1G on your Ryzen?


----------



## gupsterg

Nope







.

3.9GHz seems limit of the 2x R7 1700 I've got. They could be higher if I lowered the stability testing bar.

There are a) firmware issues from AMD on Ryzen b) UEFI on mobo are early and not full optimised. For example UEFI v5803 was best performing on C6H (elmor stated) and this got pulled as it could "brick" a board. So we are stuck on releases with not as optimised performance







.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12185532/fs/11466348

In 3DM FSE the gap on CT test is only ~3%. So basically it's immature vs polished platform IMO.

Ryzen is nice in the way I can do heavy stability testing on way quieter fan profile than the i5 4690K, say ~1000RPM vs 2000RPM+. Gaming both similar whisper quiet. Games feel strangely smoother on Ryzen, asked several other owners and they think the same. I haven't seen any performance issues with Ryzen for gaming at 1440P. It rocks on encoding, etc vs the i5 4690K. I could not justify or afford Intel 8C/16T CPU, so Ryzen is great "bang for $" IMO.


----------



## Benny89

Hi Guys,

4790k owner here. So far I have stable 4.8GHz with 1.25 Core voltage and 1.900 Input. AIDA 3 hours stable. Battlefield 1 2 hours stable, no problems. Max Temps 62C during AIDA with H105 cooler.

I am going today for 5.0Ghz. Hope I can achieve that with 1.35V max.

Will post final results


----------



## Benny89

4790k 4,9GHZ 1 hour so far at 1.25V stable in AIDA64....

Well.... I might have golden chip here....


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 4790k owner here. So far I have stable 4.8GHz with 1.25 Core voltage and 1.900 Input. AIDA 3 hours stable. Battlefield 1 2 hours stable, no problems. Max Temps 62C during AIDA with H105 cooler.
> 
> I am going today for 5.0Ghz. Hope I can achieve that with 1.35V max.
> 
> Will post final results


Sounds like a nice chip


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> Sounds like a nice chip


Seems like one so far, got 5.0 Ghz stable in stability tests but crashes in Battlefield 1 after 20-25 minutes. I am trying to give it more voltage. 1.36V right now, AIDA test and I will jump tp BF1 again.

Don't want to go pas 1.375 so if it still crashes I will have to settle for 4.9Ghz.

Question- will 2400mhz CL10 DDR3 provide me with any advantage in gaming over 2133mhz CL9 that I have now?


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Seems like one so far, got 5.0 Ghz stable in stability tests but crashes in Battlefield 1 after 20-25 minutes. I am trying to give it more voltage. 1.36V right now, AIDA test and I will jump tp BF1 again.
> 
> Don't want to go pas 1.375 so if it still crashes I will have to settle for 4.9Ghz.
> 
> Question- will 2400mhz CL10 DDR3 provide me with any advantage in gaming over 2133mhz CL9 that I have now?


Maybe you can try increasing your system agent and IO voltages as these can affect stability quite a bit when pushing both the core and the memory. Start with a +0.1V offset or something. It'd be best if you could post a screenshot of HWiNFO64 when under load though. Also, I think that IO voltages have a role to play when the PCI controller is under load, but I could be wrong and confusing it with something else.

On my system I saw a difference mostly in minimum FPS when going from 2133MHz CL9 to 2400MHz CL10. It wasn't nearly as big as the difference when going from 1600MHz to 2133MHz, but it's still more than nothing and a great improvement for the cost of absolutely nothing, as I just overclocked my memory.

PS : That's one good chip you have there.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Maybe you can try increasing your system agent and IO voltages as these can affect stability quite a bit when pushing both the core and the memory. Start with a +0.1V offset or something. It'd be best if you could post a screenshot of HWiNFO64 when under load though. Also, I think that IO voltages have a role to play when the PCI controller is under load, but I could be wrong and confusing it with something else.
> 
> On my system I saw a difference mostly in minimum FPS when going from 2133MHz CL9 to 2400MHz CL10. It wasn't nearly as big as the difference when going from 1600MHz to 2133MHz, but it's still more than nothing and a great improvement for the cost of absolutely nothing, as I just overclocked my memory.
> 
> PS : That's one good chip you have there.


Seems so far that 5.0Ghz is stable at 1.36V. I played two Matches and one Operation in BF1 and my PC didn't reset or booted. I will test it more in more games.

I tried to OC my RAM but it won't go further than 2200. Guess I will try to buy 2400.

How much min. FPS difference did you notice?

PS. Can you direct me where this IO and agent Voltages are?


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Seems so far that 5.0Ghz is stable at 1.36V. I played two Matches and one Operation in BF1 and my PC didn't reset or booted. I will test it more in more games.
> 
> I tried to OC my RAM but it won't go further than 2200. Guess I will try to buy 2400.
> 
> How much min. FPS difference did you notice?


Your RAM not overclocking may be down to the IMC. Leave all secondary/tertriary timings on auto, leave primary timings really relaxed and see if it'll boot at 2400MHz. If not, up the voltages I said before, SA and IO. These can sometimes be very important for stability.

I never really measured the difference, to be honest. I know there was one, I'd say probably like 5% or something. But in games like BF4, when too much stuff happened on the screen at the same time, it would dip very low for a moment sometimes. That was allieviated with higher RAM clocks. Or so I think, so take this with a pinch of salt. Buying 2400MHz RAM when you already have 2133MHz isn't the best decision IMO. If you can't get your to work at 2400MHz just, I dunno, leave it at 2133MHz or even 2200MHz. What RAM do you have?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tolis626*
> 
> Your RAM not overclocking may be down to the IMC. Leave all secondary/tertriary timings on auto, leave primary timings really relaxed and see if it'll boot at 2400MHz. If not, up the voltages I said before, SA and IO. These can sometimes be very important for stability.
> 
> I never really measured the difference, to be honest. I know there was one, I'd say probably like 5% or something. But in games like BF4, when too much stuff happened on the screen at the same time, it would dip very low for a moment sometimes. That was allieviated with higher RAM clocks. Or so I think, so take this with a pinch of salt. Buying 2400MHz RAM when you already have 2133MHz isn't the best decision IMO. If you can't get your to work at 2400MHz just, I dunno, leave it at 2133MHz or even 2200MHz. What RAM do you have?


Gskill TridentX 2x8GB 2133Mhz DDR3.

I tried to OC but system crashed on desktop and boot.


----------



## mouacyk

First of all, do you know if your CPU oc is completely stable? AIDA64 and BF1 are not the great indicators of this. When you try to OC RAM on top of this, the uncertainties compound when errors show up. I would tighten down that CPU oc with an 8-hour run of ROG bench, or x264 encode, or best yet prime blend (without AVX off course). Run a memory intensive test at 2133 to ensure the CPU isn't introducing any memory errors first, before trying to OC the RAM.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> First of all, do you know if your CPU oc is completely stable? AIDA64 and BF1 are not the great indicators of this. When you try to OC RAM on top of this, the uncertainties compound when errors show up. I would tighten down that CPU oc with an 8-hour run of ROG bench, or x264 encode, or best yet prime blend (without AVX off course). Run a memory intensive test at 2133 to ensure the CPU isn't introducing any memory errors first, before trying to OC the RAM.


Ok, I will try ROG bench when I get home. What memory intensive test do you recommend? I tried MemTest86 but I couldn't boot from boot USB. BIOS detected it, I changed priorities, hell, even at some poit disabled SSD completely from boot options and still couldn't boot to MemTest86 (secure boot was disabled).

As I said earlier- I am still testing that OC. 5.0Ghz obviously need more testing to be called stable. Sadly I don't have time to play more than 3h per day at best so longer tests are simple impossible before weekend









Still, even If I had to settle on 4.9- chip is still great


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Ok, I will try ROG bench when I get home. What memory intensive test do you recommend? I tried MemTest86 but I couldn't boot from boot USB. BIOS detected it, I changed priorities, hell, even at some poit disabled SSD completely from boot options and still couldn't boot to MemTest86 (secure boot was disabled).
> 
> As I said earlier- I am still testing that OC. 5.0Ghz obviously need more testing to be called stable. Sadly I don't have time to play more than 3h per day at best so longer tests are simple impossible before weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, even If I had to settle on 4.9- chip is still great


Imo it is a combination of tests that would conclude a cpu stable. For me it was bf4/the devision that showed instability. I could do 4800mhz @ 1.28vcore in multiple games. Rog bench 4+ hours, prime 2 hours and up. Even the devision showed no problems, then i loaded up bf4, pc bsod after an hour and from then on my cpu needed 1.3vcore to be stable. Now it even need 1.31vcore to be stable in the division..

Not sure what bf4 did with my cpu but it sure tested its limits.

Im wondering if i should trade it in for another one with intel. But am afraid of getting one that wont even hande 4800mhz..


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> Imo it is a combination of tests that would conclude a cpu stable. For me it was bf4/the devision that showed instability. I could do 4800mhz @ 1.28vcore in multiple games. Rog bench 4+ hours, prime 2 hours and up. Even the devision showed no problems, then i loaded up bf4, pc bsod after an hour and from then on my cpu needed 1.3vcore to be stable. Now it even need 1.31vcore to be stable in the division..
> 
> Not sure what bf4 did with my cpu but it sure tested its limits.
> 
> Im wondering if i should trade it in for another one with intel. But am afraid of getting one that wont even hande 4800mhz..


There are a lot of opinions about testing stability of OCed CPUs. Many people are saying that with good cooling solution you can do AIDA, ROG bench, Prime etc for as many hours as you want. Doesn't really matter. But you have to test it in games (or whatever is your main activity on PC) to see if it really works for you.

I didn't get BSOD in BF1, just freeze, PC turn off and reboot. I had only one or two BDSOD (at 5.0 Ghz) in desktop but increasing voltage helped.

Gonna test more


----------



## mouacyk

In Windows, I recommend the following two approaches for memory testing:
1) Prime 95 - 800K FFT Run In-Place option for 2 hours. Other selective tests with Prime 95 to verify stability: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/howto-get-my-haswell-devils-canyon-stable-guide-und-full-custom-liste-989828.html

2) HCI Memory Test 300% coverage - split 90% of your total memory among 8 instances of the program


----------



## Benny89

OK, I have settled down on 4.9GHZ 1.27V. 100% stable so far in all testing.

5.0GHZ was stable at 1.37 but I didn't want to stress it that much, so for everyday use I am cool with 4.9Ghz









Now I will try to OC memory, but if someone would be so nice (best if with Asus VII board) to guide me step by step how to do it properly.

I OCed CPUs and GPUs but never RAM


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> OK, I have settled down on 4.9GHZ 1.27V. 100% stable so far in all testing.
> 
> 5.0GHZ was stable at 1.37 but I didn't want to stress it that much, so for everyday use I am cool with 4.9Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I will try to OC memory, but if someone would be so nice (best if with Asus VII board) to guide me step by step how to do it properly.
> 
> I OCed CPUs and GPUs but never RAM


Do you mind sharing all the settings in BIOS you used/changed to 4.9Ghz? I'm planning to OC mine to something like that when my delid tool arrive


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> OK, I have settled down on 4.9GHZ 1.27V. 100% stable so far in all testing.
> 
> 5.0GHZ was stable at 1.37 but I didn't want to stress it that much, so for everyday use I am cool with 4.9Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I will try to OC memory, but if someone would be so nice (best if with Asus VII board) to guide me step by step how to do it properly.
> 
> I OCed CPUs and GPUs but never RAM


In Memory Timing's subscreen, set all values to Auto if they aren't already. Only need to touch these for now, and for 2400MHz:
Voltage: 1.65v, up to 1.7v
Primary Timings: 10-12-12-31
Command Rate: 1T for 2 modules or 2T for 4 modules
*DRAM Clk Period*: Try 8 thru 5. This determines how the auto secondaries and tertiaries are set by the board. Lower means tighter timings and will require more voltage. Too low may not even POST. I use 8 for 2666MHz at 1T for 2x8GB. For some reason, I am also able to use 5 at 2T for 4x8GB at 2666MHz with complete stability, but this is because I tweaked almost all of the settings.

Great Asus resources for VI and VII series:
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?39185-Memory-Setup-Guide-For-Maximus-VI-Motherboards
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?5835-ASUS-Rampage-IV-Extreme-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Do you mind sharing all the settings in BIOS you used/changed to 4.9Ghz? I'm planning to OC mine to something like that when my delid tool arrive


Hi. I didn't change much. Basic CPU OC is very simple. I was very scared at first to do it, but it is even easier than GPU. Only testing for stability takes longer.

In BIOS (Asus VII Hero) - Xtreme Tweaking-> Set XMP -> make sure cores are at "sync all cores" -> I started with 46 on core-> go lower, find "Core Voltage", set to "Manual", I started with 1.25-> Go lower, find "Innitial Input" and I set it to 1.900. Then I go to desktop and run ADIDA64 CPU stress test for an 1-2 hours. If ok, I go back to bios, and start going up in core- 47, testing, 48, testing etc. If your system does not boot or crash (BSOD), increase voltage by 0.02 in BIOS and check again for stability.

I have a rule, don't go above 1.37 and above 78C during load. Once you have stable OC vs Voltage, start testing games. If they crash your PC, increase voltage. If that not help, well, you have to go down in OC.

It takes long but it is easy. Just takes so long....


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Haven't done nearly as much stability testing as I should've but after an hour of tinkering with my new water cooling loop I was able to reach 4.8Ghz @ 1.264V with my 4790K. Did only half an hour of Aida64 stability testing and a few cinebench runs.

Looking at the voltages that other chips need for 4.8Ghz I'm excited to see if I have a 5Ghz capable chip on my hands, will be posting back in a few days with more info.


----------



## QuacK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> Haven't done nearly as much stability testing as I should've but after an hour of tinkering with my new water cooling loop I was able to reach 4.8Ghz @ 1.264V with my 4790K. Did only half an hour of Aida64 stability testing and a few cinebench runs.
> 
> Looking at the voltages that other chips need for 4.8Ghz I'm excited to see if I have a 5Ghz capable chip on my hands, will be posting back in a few days with more info.


Mine does 4.8GHz @ 1.308v. I was able to reach 5GHz, but that is only gamestable.
I had 5GHz 1 hour AIDA64 extreme stable, but temps were getting close to danger zone so I didn't let it run longer.

I guess it all depends on the cooling used. You are running a custom loop and running 4.8GHz at a lower voltage so I think you should be able to reach 5GHz easy.

Also it depends on at what point you call it stable for yourself


----------



## scanferr

I have my 4690k @ 4.2GHz with 1.18V and it was stable but recently, sometimes in games and once or twice on Windows, I noticed the game would almost freeze and run and incredible low fps and just dragging itself, but the audio would be ok. I since set the CPU stock and the issue disappeared.

Is this due to low voltage or other hardware related issue, like PSU, etc?


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> I have my 4690k @ 4.2GHz with 1.18V and it was stable but recently, sometimes in games and once or twice on Windows, I noticed the game would almost freeze and run and incredible low fps and just dragging itself, but the audio would be ok. I since set the CPU stock and the issue disappeared.
> 
> Is this due to low voltage or other hardware related issue, like PSU, etc?


Hi
Try first bump vcore up and see it will cure your problem
How long u got this CPU ? did u bought it as new? it is something called CPU degradation and the problem show as stable OC in past is becoming not stable now and only way to keep it stable again is or lower OC by one step or increase vcore
Try and post back


----------



## scanferr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> Hi
> Try first bump vcore up and see it will cure your problem
> How long u got this CPU ? did u bought it as new? it is something called CPU degradation and the problem show as stable OC in past is becoming not stable now and only way to keep it stable again is or lower OC by one step or increase vcore
> Try and post back


Wil try mate. I have this CPU since January 2016, bought it new.


----------



## orion933

Hello!

I'm having issue for OC my i7 4790k.

I can't have it stable @4.4 ghz on all core :/ I set Vcore 1.25 but temps seems high like 80°c on OCCT and i have micro-freezesduring the test.

specs:
i7 4790k
16ghz ddr3 2400mhz
corsair rm 1000 psu
sli 780 gtx
Noctua NH-U14S
asus z97 sabertooth mark 1

can someone help me to OC it stable?









Thank you!

edit1: I am running stock clock again and there are still micro freezes in OCCT4.5 but not in prime 95 26.6/ intel XTU stress test and 3d mark result are good (no freeze)
Is OCCT reliable ? because its the only stress test that make me freeze .


----------



## levibaker88

Well I took the plunge and bought myself a Rockit88 Delid/Relid kit and to say I'm happy with the results is an understatement, after seeing the condition of my poor CPU it was no wonder that thermals were running away from me.

The before results were obtained using the stock Intel TIM and Artic Silver 5 and the after results were obtained using Thermal Grizzly Conductnaut and Kryonaut.



DelidStatistics.xlsx 16k .xlsx file


----------



## weskeh

Try with another usb stick. Some dont work on my mobo either ..


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orion933*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I'm having issue for OC my i7 4790k.
> 
> I can't have it stable @4.4 ghz on all core :/ I set Vcore 1.25 but temps seems high like 80°c on OCCT and i have micro-freezesduring the test.
> 
> specs:
> i7 4790k
> 16ghz ddr3 2400mhz
> corsair rm 1000 psu
> sli 780 gtx
> Noctua NH-U14S
> asus z97 sabertooth mark 1
> 
> can someone help me to OC it stable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> edit1: I am running stock clock again and there are still micro freezes in OCCT4.5 but not in prime 95 26.6/ intel XTU stress test and 3d mark result are good (no freeze)
> Is OCCT reliable ? because its the only stress test that make me freeze .


Hi
1.25v for @4.4 all cores is way to much ....
set on @4.4 and start drop down vcore by 0.005v do 30 min aida64 test and if pass drop another 0.005 v until u find not passing 30 min aida64

my cpu on @4.5 all cores need just 1.187v when u give 1.250 at @4.4

when u will find lowest as possible for your CPU to run u can increase OC and start increasing vcore by 0.005 till u find needed voltage to pass another 30 min test usually increase needed for next step is 0.020-0.040 v


----------



## orion933

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> Hi
> 1.25v for @4.4 all cores is way to much ....
> set on @4.4 and start drop down vcore by 0.005v do 30 min aida64 test and if pass drop another 0.005 v until u find not passing 30 min aida64
> 
> my cpu on @4.5 all cores need just 1.187v when u give 1.250 at @4.4
> 
> when u will find lowest as possible for your CPU to run u can increase OC and start increasing vcore by 0.005 till u find needed voltage to pass another 30 min test usually increase needed for next step is 0.020-0.040 v


hey!
I uninstalled OCCT because it doesn't seem viable anymore.

I tried [email protected] it crashed but temps are good so I dont understand :/
For now I have [email protected] it stable with prime 95 26.6 / gaming / aida64 and intel xtreme utility
with temp 65° for gaming and 70° to 80° with stress tests (80 only in prime95)

My CPU is from 2014 i bought it at release so it may not be that good anymore for OC :/

OCing is scary haha


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orion933*
> 
> hey!
> I uninstalled OCCT because it doesn't seem viable anymore.
> 
> I tried [email protected] it crashed but temps are good so I dont understand :/
> For now I have [email protected] it stable with prime 95 26.6 / gaming / aida64 and intel xtreme utility
> with temp 65° for gaming and 70° to 80° with stress tests (80 only in prime95)
> 
> My CPU is from 2014 i bought it at release so it may not be that good anymore for OC :/
> 
> OCing is scary haha


Are u using LLC in bios? Try set to highest setting possible might help and try again at 1.200 V if you get ok at 1.2 u can drop input voltage to 1.7 from 1.8 default for me it drop around 2-3 c° down by that

My i7 4790k is doing @4.6 at 1.2 V and input 1.7v


----------



## orion933

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> Are u using LLC in bios? Try set to highest setting possible might help and try again at 1.200 V if you get ok at 1.2 u can drop input voltage to 1.7 from 1.8 default for me it drop around 2-3 c° down by that
> 
> My i7 4790k is doing @4.6 at 1.2 V and input 1.7v


I dont really know what LLC is so I didnt touch anything beside multiplier and vcore !

hwmonitor tell me LLC/ring offset @+0.000v

From what you said I need to put
vcore 1.20
LLc 1.8?
and multiplier 46

and try if it stable

thank you for your help !


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orion933*
> 
> I dont really know what LLC is so I didnt touch anything beside multiplier and vcore !
> 
> hwmonitor tell me LLC/ring offset @+0.000v
> 
> From what you said I need to put
> vcore 1.20
> LLc 1.8?
> and multiplier 46
> 
> and try if it stable
> 
> thank you for your help !


LLC - Load line calibration settings are usually auto/normal/high/turbo/extreme
My setting is extreme
So try LLC high as possible don't know your main board
Input voltage - vccin or vrin set on 1.7 V
Vcore - try 1.2 if fail try increase by 0.005 V and try again and repeat so many times that u will find no crash in aida64 over 1h

Each 0.005v increase or decrease from my test show that is 1-2 c° change so is worth fight for every step


----------



## KraxKill

5.2 @ 1.38V 1.7v input. This chip just keeps on giving.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12381526


----------



## lanofsong

All Devil's Canyon owners,

Would you consider signing up with OCN Team Boinc for the upcoming 2017 Pentathlon (*May 5th through May 19th*)

This event is truly a GLOBAL battle with your team OCN going up against many teams from across the world and while we put in a good showing at last year's event by finishing 6th, we could do with a lot more CPU/GPU compute power, *especially CPU POWER*. All you need to do is sign up and crunch on any available hardware that you can spare.

The cool thing about this event is that it spread over 5 disciplines over *varying lengths of time* (different projects) so there is a lot of *strategy/tactics* involved.

We look forward to having you and your hardware on our team. Again, this event lasts for two weeks and takes place May 5th through the 19th.


Download the software here and get a few GPU/CPU units crunched before this event begins.

https://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php

Note: For every project you fold on, you will be offered if you want to join a team - type in overclock.net (enter) then JOIN team.


Remember to sign up for the Boinc team by going here: You can also post any questions that your may have - this group is very helpful









8th BOINC Pentathlon thread

To find your Cross Project ID# - sign into your account and it will be located under Computing and Credit


Please check out the GUIDE - How to add BOINC Projects page for more information about running different projects:

This really is an exciting and fun event and i look forward to it every year and I am hoping that you will join us and participate in this event









BTW - There is an awesome BOINC Pentathlon badge for those who participate









lanofsong

OCN - FTW


----------



## aDyerSituation

Hey all,

So I have my cpu at either 4.6ghz at 1.33vcore or 4.7 at 1.38. I feel this is a really bad chip.

Is there something I am missing? Or something else I can try? Even setting my ram to stock 1333 didn't change anything


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> So I have my cpu at either 4.6ghz at 1.33vcore or 4.7 at 1.38. I feel this is a really bad chip.
> 
> Is there something I am missing? Or something else I can try? Even setting my ram to stock 1333 didn't change anything


Hi some more info about your build? What cpu exactly u got? Kind of main board and ram?


----------



## aDyerSituation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> Hi some more info about your build? What cpu exactly u got? Kind of main board and ram?


It's in my sig rig.

I was able to hit 4.6 at 1.3v what appears stable by lowering ring ratio to 3000. But 4.7 at 1.35 is still a no go.


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> It's in my sig rig.
> 
> I was able to hit 4.6 at 1.3v what appears stable by lowering ring ratio to 3000. But 4.7 at 1.35 is still a no go.


I'm using phone now but I will check that later when I will come back home


----------



## aDyerSituation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> I'm using phone now but I will check that later when I will come back home


i7 4790k, msi z97s krait, 16gb gskill trident 2400 cl10


----------



## levibaker88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> So I have my cpu at either 4.6ghz at 1.33vcore or 4.7 at 1.38. I feel this is a really bad chip.
> 
> Is there something I am missing? Or something else I can try? Even setting my ram to stock 1333 didn't change anything


I can't exactly comment about MSI boards, but on my Sabertooth I had to set a lot of static voltages so that I could lower my vcore and maintain stability. As a comparison I can get 1.235v @ 4.6GHz and 1.285v @ 4.7GHz which is pretty much on par with most chips.


----------



## s3k4t0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> i7 4790k, msi z97s krait, 16gb gskill trident 2400 cl10


Voltage bit high but write us more
check what is your default voltage with no OC then set all cores to max turbo (4.4) and dial in that default voltage and see how its go
set memory on 1600 don't go xmp many times xmp make oc not stable first try 1600 and after u find your OC change memory to 2400

when your PC will boot on 4.4 with default voltage do short 30 min test aida64 if pass drop voltage by 0.005 and repeat

for my self i have default 1.2 v that's what my gygabyte z97 set on 4.4 but i rise to 4.5 still on 1.2 and start drop down vcore and finaly got 1.187 on @4.5

from my practice every +100 mhz jump is around 0.025 to 0.040 above 0.050v jump is not worth ( increase temps to big )

try that test and will see how its go


----------



## aDyerSituation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3k4t0r*
> 
> Voltage bit high but write us more
> check what is your default voltage with no OC then set all cores to max turbo (4.4) and dial in that default voltage and see how its go
> set memory on 1600 don't go xmp many times xmp make oc not stable first try 1600 and after u find your OC change memory to 2400
> 
> when your PC will boot on 4.4 with default voltage do short 30 min test aida64 if pass drop voltage by 0.005 and repeat
> 
> for my self i have default 1.2 v that's what my gygabyte z97 set on 4.4 but i rise to 4.5 still on 1.2 and start drop down vcore and finaly got 1.187 on @4.5
> 
> from my practice every +100 mhz jump is around 0.025 to 0.040 above 0.050v jump is not worth ( increase temps to big )
> 
> try that test and will see how its go


Pretty sure my stock voltage is pretty high. I'll check when I get home later tonight

EDIT: stock 1.2. still same bad results


----------



## KraxKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> Pretty sure my stock voltage is pretty high. I'll check when I get home later tonight
> 
> EDIT: stock 1.2. still same bad results


Are you using adaptive voltages? You should. Keep the cache stock or relatively low to start out with.

What input voltage are your running? What are your temps at full load? Stock vs Overclocked?

I always start my OCíng by undervolting first in order to find the bottom and the lowest temperature my chip will see. Find the lowest possible voltage to run stock. both on the core and on the cache using adaptive voltage.

I would set input at 1.7v and take the chip to stock and begin to pull vcore voltage from it until I knew where the bottom for the chip is. The reason is that this is the point at which your chip will run the coolest. It won't run cooler than this. Everything you do from this point on will add heat load and raise your load temps. But now you know where the bottom is and how each additional change to voltages affects your load temps.

From there, bump the multiplier and keep adding core voltage until you regain stability at the next multiplier and so on. The reason I do it this way, is because too often people start off with too high a voltages and without knowing the bottom they jump to higher voltages that actually destabilize the core due to load temperature being too high as a result. If you start by finding the bottom first, this is usually not an issue, but adding extra voltage without this is ineffective and often makes what would be stable OC at lower voltage unable simply due to temps going up.

Again, find the lowest possible stock voltages on the core, cache and input. then work your way up from there. Input voltage has a multiplier effect on core temps so if you can get away with running lower input at your desired clock, say 1.7v then you will have the advantage of being able to run significantly lower temps than somebody at 1.9 input and the thermal room you gain allows the chip to run higher clocks at lower voltages.

Somebody running 4.8 @ 1.35 and 1.9 input often finds that they can run 4.8 @ 1.3 simply by running their input at 1.8 or lower. The reduced temps lead to more stability than what is gained by running additional voltage and then subtracted when you factor in the extra heat. This way one can often have a runaway effect where you need more voltage because of instability but as a result generate more heat, so you add more voltage to add stability and as a result generate even more heat and thus instability. This leads to a robbing Peter to pay Paul situation.

If you use the "find the bottom first" approach, you know you're not leaving anything on the table by getting trapped in the above scenario. Otherwise you may be using higher than needed voltage to stabilize a clock thats unstable due to high voltages to begin with and adding more multiplier and more volts just exacerbates the problem further.

It may seem counterintuitive, but I say this because I was one of those guys and running 4.8 at 1.3 with 1.9input and thought this was the top of where I could get my chip to run until I tried a different approach.

Using my method above, I've been happily OCéd at 5.0ghz for a couple of years now. I first got to 4.9 using the method above, and then bumped my IO voltages a bit to get 5.0 stable.

To give you an idea of how temps affect these chips,

On ambient liquid, my chip runs at 5.0 @ 1.320v with 1.712input voltage and a small bump to my IO voltages with temps in the mid 60C range.

Using sub zero liquid, I'm at 5.2ghz @ the same 1.320v with the same 1.712 input with load temps in the 30C range. My cache is at 4.4ghz at 1.260v

Good luck.


----------



## aDyerSituation

From my experience across multiple platforms I don't think temps effect stability like you claim they do, unless haswell is different.

My temps at 1.3v stay <80c. But I will try your suggestions anyway and appreciate your help


----------



## duniek

I bought combo 4790k + h97itx (yes, H97) + ram - from one guy, he didnt ever overclock it

I put cpu on asus vii gene

results O_O
i have a lot of cpus but this one is true platnium :O

4,[email protected] 1,08V and 4,[email protected],21V - works over 40 minutes right now, I will test 5ghz after I pass 1hour test

OCCT LINPACK STABLE


----------



## aDyerSituation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duniek*
> 
> I bought combo 4790k + h97itx (yes, H97) + ram - from one guy, he didnt ever overclock it
> 
> I put cpu on asus vii gene
> 
> results O_O
> i have a lot of cpus but this one is true platnium :O
> 
> 4,[email protected] 1,08V and 4,[email protected],21V - works over 40 minutes right now, I will test 5ghz after I pass 1hour test
> 
> OCCT LINPACK STABLE


Yet I can't hit 4.8 at all. Lmao feelsbadman


----------



## duniek

https://abload.de/img/moc269zub.png 4,8ghz scrren

i put 50x100 1,29V right now and occt starts - will see if stable

I only change vcore and ratio

cooling is - TRUE COPPER (without mounting kit, just put on cpu on bench table) with noctua thermal paste


----------



## duniek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aDyerSituation*
> 
> Yet I can't hit 4.8 at all. Lmao feelsbadman


I had few i7 4790k
and from 4,5 to 4,8 they need usually +0,13-15V

from 4,5 to 4,7 usually +0,09-0,10V

from my observation 4,7ghz is max with resonoable voltage

this +100mhz is not worh extra heating (bcoz of +0,05V)


----------



## aDyerSituation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duniek*
> 
> I had few i7 4790k
> and from 4,5 to 4,8 they need usually +0,13-15V
> 
> from 4,5 to 4,7 usually +0,09-0,10V
> 
> from my observation 4,7ghz is max with resonoable voltage
> 
> this +100mhz is not worh extra heating (bcoz of +0,05V)


I need 1.36 and lower cache to even hit 4.7.

Still have other things I need to try as suggested above, but really think I just got a dud


----------



## 1Kaz

My 4790K was previously overclocked to 4.7 Ghz has become unstable after 2 years of use. I even tried jumping the voltage to stock (1.3) to no avail.
Vcore was set to 1.288, daily temps were mid 60's. I'm really unsure why this chip has degraded. It was rock solid before (8 hour stress test passed, 2 years running with no blue screens. Now it won't pass 5 loops on x264. Stock settings still work.

Any input on why this chip has degraded would be appreciated. Overclocking took a lot of work and I'm a bit sad it only lasted 2 years. A friend of mine told me that Intel chips below 6600K are limited to 4.6 Ghz and that Intel has stated anything above that will damage the chips. Without a source, I'm skeptical. I did a lot of research leading into overclocking and a LOT of people run 4790K's at 4.7 Ghz.


----------



## KraxKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Kaz*
> 
> My 4790K was previously overclocked to 4.7 Ghz has become unstable after 2 years of use. I even tried jumping the voltage to stock (1.3) to no avail.
> Vcore was set to 1.288, daily temps were mid 60's. I'm really unsure why this chip has degraded. It was rock solid before (8 hour stress test passed, 2 years running with no blue screens. Now it won't pass 5 loops on x264. Stock settings still work.
> 
> Any input on why this chip has degraded would be appreciated. Overclocking took a lot of work and I'm a bit sad it only lasted 2 years. A friend of mine told me that Intel chips below 6600K are limited to 4.6 Ghz and that Intel has stated anything above that will damage the chips. Without a source, I'm skeptical. I did a lot of research leading into overclocking and a LOT of people run 4790K's at 4.7 Ghz.


Not only do people run chips for longer than two years at 4.7, but ive been running one at 4.8, then upped to 4.9 and now on my chiller/chillbox, it's running at 24-7 OC clocked at 5.1 @ 1.320 with 1.7in and can see [email protected] for bench runs.

The first thing I would check, is your CPU mount. Mounting pressure, paste etc are more often than not the cause of of stability issues when encountered.

Next would be to make sure that all your BiOS settings are actually the same.

Have you made changes to your hardware since your original OC? Sometimes just changing a GPU or adding ram can distabalize things.

Have you tried starting over? Save your BIOS OC profile and reset to default and try to OC a step at a time again.

Ambient temps are often a factor as well. What happens when you run 4.6? I found "degradation" is usually the last possibility. Which unless you're number crunching 24/7 is unlikely to be the cause.

Sometimes people think their chip is stable and then wind up re testing later to find it actually unstable. Often, people bench when ambients are low, and then when they try it a few months later in the summer they suddenly see they weren't actually stable to begin with.

Ambients play a hige role in load temps, so...

Go back to the basics. Repaste and remount the CPU using something like ThermalGrizzley Kryonaut and try again.

As far as your 'friend'. I'd say he's just hating.


----------



## levibaker88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Kaz*
> 
> My 4790K was previously overclocked to 4.7 Ghz has become unstable after 2 years of use. I even tried jumping the voltage to stock (1.3) to no avail.
> Vcore was set to 1.288, daily temps were mid 60's. I'm really unsure why this chip has degraded. It was rock solid before (8 hour stress test passed, 2 years running with no blue screens. Now it won't pass 5 loops on x264. Stock settings still work.
> 
> Any input on why this chip has degraded would be appreciated. Overclocking took a lot of work and I'm a bit sad it only lasted 2 years. A friend of mine told me that Intel chips below 6600K are limited to 4.6 Ghz and that Intel has stated anything above that will damage the chips. Without a source, I'm skeptical. I did a lot of research leading into overclocking and a LOT of people run 4790K's at 4.7 Ghz.


I had some fairly significant frequency drop off over time. It got to the point where I had to slowly back off the frequency (4.7 > 4.6 etc) for a set voltage until I hit the stock boost frequency (4.4GHz) then I needed to start increasing voltage to maintain stability (during stress tests etc). In essence the stock TIM (between CPU Die and IHS) had shat the bed pretty hard, not only had it gone completely rock hard, the heat from the CPU Die had started to glaze the paste.

Doing a delid (Thermal Grizzly Conductnaut) rectified this and I'm currently sitting on 4.8GHz @ 1.335v getting a max of 86c on the package after an hour stress test in Intel XTU, ambient temp was 25c.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duniek*
> 
> I bought combo 4790k + h97itx (yes, H97) + ram - from one guy, he didnt ever overclock it
> 
> I put cpu on asus vii gene
> 
> results O_O
> i have a lot of cpus but this one is true platnium :O
> 
> 4,[email protected] 1,08V and 4,[email protected],21V - works over 40 minutes right now, I will test 5ghz after I pass 1hour test
> 
> OCCT LINPACK STABLE


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duniek*
> 
> https://abload.de/img/moc269zub.png 4,8ghz scrren
> 
> i put 50x100 1,29V right now and occt starts - will see if stable
> 
> I only change vcore and ratio
> 
> cooling is - TRUE COPPER (without mounting kit, just put on cpu on bench table) with noctua thermal paste


@*duniek*

Nice CPU mate, but tick the "AVX Capable Linpack" in the dashboard test and re-start it until you regain stability and you'll see VID/VCore raising, obviously even temperatures will rise aside...









The new version of OCCT (V.4.50) use the Prime 95 28.10 routine with the execution of AVX2 complex instructions and can heatup a lot the CPU.

Little curiosity...what is the BATCH of this nice piece of silicon?!

Cheers,

KK


----------



## LagunaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duniek*
> 
> I bought combo 4790k + h97itx (yes, H97) + ram - from one guy, he didnt ever overclock it
> 
> I put cpu on asus vii gene
> 
> results O_O
> i have a lot of cpus but this one is true platnium :O
> 
> 4,[email protected] 1,08V and 4,[email protected],21V - works over 40 minutes right now, I will test 5ghz after I pass 1hour test
> 
> OCCT LINPACK STABLE


Nice chip! Is it an "X" Vietnam chip?
I stopped cooking my chips on PrimeAVX or Linpack a while ago - no sense frying a chip.
I found that both the x264 stress test and the Asus Realbench stress test worked well enough for stress stability without the insane temps.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duniek*
> 
> https://abload.de/img/moc269zub.png 4,8ghz scrren
> 
> i put 50x100 1,29V right now and occt starts - will see if stable
> 
> I only change vcore and ratio
> 
> cooling is - TRUE COPPER (without mounting kit, just put on cpu on bench table) with noctua thermal paste


That is a darn nice chip. I was happy to get 4.7 @ 1.24. I think a delid could prove to get 5.0 +.

What kind of temperatures are you getting?


----------



## DRKreiger

What is the consensus for max, or sweet spot for there ram?? speeds and timings?

I am coming from a 1366 Xeon, This is a whole different animal for me


----------



## mouacyk

2400MHz at ~37GB/s
or 2666MHz at ~40GB/s if you have patience to tweak secondaries and tirtiaries


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> 2400MHz at ~37GB/s
> or 2666MHz at ~40GB/s if you have patience to tweak secondaries and tirtiaries


Is there a formula to come up with the right secondary and tertiary timings?? I have some dual rank Ballitx that are rated at 1600 8-8-8-24. but will comfortably run 2000mhz @ 9-9-9-24 1T.

I would love to get some better speed out of them.


----------



## 1Kaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraxKill*
> 
> Not only do people run chips for longer than two years at 4.7, but ive been running one at 4.8, then upped to 4.9 and now on my chiller/chillbox, it's running at 24-7 OC clocked at 5.1 @ 1.320 with 1.7in and can see [email protected] for bench runs.
> 
> The first thing I would check, is your CPU mount. Mounting pressure, paste etc are more often than not the cause of of stability issues when encountered.
> 
> Next would be to make sure that all your BiOS settings are actually the same.
> 
> Have you made changes to your hardware since your original OC? Sometimes just changing a GPU or adding ram can distabalize things.
> 
> Have you tried starting over? Save your BIOS OC profile and reset to default and try to OC a step at a time again.
> 
> Ambient temps are often a factor as well. What happens when you run 4.6? I found "degradation" is usually the last possibility. Which unless you're number crunching 24/7 is unlikely to be the cause.
> 
> Sometimes people think their chip is stable and then wind up re testing later to find it actually unstable. Often, people bench when ambients are low, and then when they try it a few months later in the summer they suddenly see they weren't actually stable to begin with.
> 
> Ambients play a hige role in load temps, so...
> 
> Go back to the basics. Repaste and remount the CPU using something like ThermalGrizzley Kryonaut and try again.
> 
> As far as your 'friend'. I'd say he's just hating.


Thanks for the response. I've taken the heatsink and fan's off and reapplied the thermal compound. Ambient temp is the same as when I originally tested so I don't think it's a factor. I've reapplied the overclock and will see how it holds up. I did manage to pass 1 loop on X264 before getting too bored and shutting it off. I'll need to test overnight if I'm going to stress test again. Part of me thinks stress testing puts too much unrealistic strain on the chip and isn't good for it. At any rate, the OC has been fine the last day or so and the old overclock wouldn't hold up when I launched games, or stress tested for 5 minutes. Success? I'll update if I have more problems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levibaker88*
> 
> I had some fairly significant frequency drop off over time. It got to the point where I had to slowly back off the frequency (4.7 > 4.6 etc) for a set voltage until I hit the stock boost frequency (4.4GHz) then I needed to start increasing voltage to maintain stability (during stress tests etc). In essence the stock TIM (between CPU Die and IHS) had shat the bed pretty hard, not only had it gone completely rock hard, the heat from the CPU Die had started to glaze the paste.
> 
> Doing a delid (Thermal Grizzly Conductnaut) rectified this and I'm currently sitting on 4.8GHz @ 1.335v getting a max of 86c on the package after an hour stress test in Intel XTU, ambient temp was 25c.


I'll keep the delid in mind. It's not something I would be comfortable attempting on my own but I know a technician that may be willing to help if it comes to that. Probably a last resort, but I can certainly see where it would be worth doing if I can't hold stock clocks.

Will keep you posted. Thanks for the response.

P.S. room temp is 22 C, idle temp on computer is 30 C. Your temps are impressive for running 4.8


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Is there a formula to come up with the right secondary and tertiary timings?? I have some dual rank Ballitx that are rated at 1600 8-8-8-24. but will comfortably run 2000mhz @ 9-9-9-24 1T.
> 
> I would love to get some better speed out of them.


No formula that I could find. However, there is a general guide to tuning them to eke out the most bandwidth across Read/Write/Copy operations.


Get these as close to 4 as possible:
tRRD, tRDRD, tWRWR
tRDRD_dr, tRDRD_dd, tWRRD_dr, tWRRD_dd

Also get this as low as possible for your speed. If too low, won't boot.
tWCL

Make sure you test for stability -- recommend googlestressapptest, MemTest64, or HCI MemTest. If stable, these settings will make your bandwidth shine. Most motherboards can't auto tune these correctly, and so above 1866MHz, Read/Copy bandwidth tanks.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> No formula that I could find. However, there is a general guide to tuning them to eke out the most bandwidth across Read/Write/Copy operations.
> 
> 
> Get these as close to 4 as possible:
> tRRD, tRDRD, tWRWR
> tRDRD_dr, tRDRD_dd, tWRRD_dr, tWRRD_dd
> 
> Also get this as low as possible for your speed. If too low, won't boot.
> tWCL
> 
> Make sure you test for stability -- recommend googlestressapptest, MemTest64, or HCI MemTest. If stable, these settings will make your bandwidth shine. Most motherboards can't auto tune these correctly, and so above 1866MHz, Read/Copy bandwidth tanks.


OK. So I did some fooling around and I can boot and stress test at these settings.



I would like to get to 2400mhz. but even duplicating what your Memtweak settings are won;t allow a boot up. freezes at splash screen


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> OK. So I did some fooling around and I can boot and stress test at these settings.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to get to 2400mhz. but even duplicating what your Memtweak settings are won;t allow a boot up. freezes at splash screen


I have had to up voltage to 1.7v for my 2666 settings. Needed a fan to keep them cool as well.

If your modules are rated for only 1600, 2400 may be too much of a stretch or may require 1.7+ voltage. To check, set primaries to 10-12-12-31, secondaries and tirtiaries to auto, voltage to 1.75v, system agent to 1.25v. If it boots, run some quick tests then start tweaking then lower voltage last.


----------



## tribunal4555

Hello all, hoping for some guidance with my 4690K overclock. I've been running for past 2 years 42 multiplier @1.20v; not a great chip







. Recently started playing a few new games where CPU is bottlenecking a bit, so I'm considering pushing higher, but I don't want to overstep the bounds of my system- only have a Hyper 212 for cooling. These 3 combinations are stable with x264 overnight, any suggestions on which to use?

42x, 1.20 vcore; ~63C average, 66C max
43x, 1.25 vcore; ~66C average, 69C max
44x, 1.296 vcore; ~68C average, 72C max

^Temps are what HWInfo spits out after 1-2hours of gaming. Each bump gives about 10-15 fps, so I would happily take the 44 if you guys think my heatsink can handle. Thanks for any advice!

forgot to mention, PC is used about 10-12hrs per day, 2-3 hours gaming, rest of the time load is not very high (video streaming, microsoft office work, occasionally light coding but I run all of it on a work pc).


----------



## DRKreiger

12.96V's is quite high for that to be stable at 4.4ghz. That is a tough chip to push. have you tried any stress testing to verify any kind of stability yet?

Post a CPU-Z screeny . There may be something to improve on. What are you detailed voltage settings? Also, where is your cahce/uncore speed at??


----------



## tribunal4555

To stress I have been using x264 test from Darkwizzie's thread, run overnight while I sleep (6-8 hours). Cache is locked at x35, cache voltage at auto (HWInfo shows about 1.14v at load). For x44, input voltage is at 1.8, tried 1.9 and backing off vcore but it crashed after 4 hours of x264. I don't think I've touched any other settings.

Is this what you are looking for from CPU-Z?


----------



## fat4l

So guys....anyone with Formula VII mobo or hero ? What bios seems to be the best for you in terms of OC stability ?
Thanks









PS will +rep!


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tribunal4555*
> 
> To stress I have been using x264 test from Darkwizzie's thread, run overnight while I sleep (6-8 hours). Cache is locked at x35, cache voltage at auto (HWInfo shows about 1.14v at load). For x44, input voltage is at 1.8, tried 1.9 and backing off vcore but it crashed after 4 hours of x264. I don't think I've touched any other settings.
> 
> Is this what you are looking for from CPU-Z?


Well it does seem to be isolated to the CPU then. Are you running high speed ram?

But it wouldn't hurt to try to bump the Ring/ cache speed to 4.0. I was helped with stability by getting the Cache speed close enough to the Core clock. keep Ring voltage under 1.35 ish


----------



## tribunal4555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Well it does seem to be isolated to the CPU then. Are you running high speed ram?
> 
> But it wouldn't hurt to try to bump the Ring/ cache speed to 4.0. I was helped with stability by getting the Cache speed close enough to the Core clock. keep Ring voltage under 1.35 ish


XMP profile 1866 mhz. I can try setting it to off? I will also try the cache suggestion, thanks for the tips!

if temps and voltages stay roughly the same, which multiplier would you suggest I go with?

also, one other question- if a multiplier+voltage combo is stable for 3-4 hours before crashing, is it possible the issue is related to something other than core voltage?


----------



## lanofsong

Hey there Intel Devil's canyon owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 22nd - Wednesday 24th - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

May 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## Mega Man

No, please stop spamming our thread every month


----------



## tolis626

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> So guys....anyone with Formula VII mobo or hero ? What bios seems to be the best for you in terms of OC stability ?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS will +rep!


For me it was definitely the last BIOS they released (3003, if I remember correctly). It was the only one that allowed me to push my memory higher and was the first one with which I could achieve 4.8GHz at sane voltages. I don't know if it's the BIOS or something else, to be honest, but I've had the best results while using that, so I suggest you give it a try if you haven't already.

Only issue I have with it is that every first boot is unstable. Like, the PC is off, I boot it up, it crashes at the first sight of high load, it reboots and then is rock stable. It also stabilizes if I reboot right after a cold boot. I guess that's an issue that won't affect people that have their PC on 24/7, but still it's there for me and it's annoying. Oh well.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tribunal4555*
> 
> XMP profile 1866 mhz. I can try setting it to off? I will also try the cache suggestion, thanks for the tips!
> 
> if temps and voltages stay roughly the same, which multiplier would you suggest I go with?
> 
> also, one other question- if a multiplier+voltage combo is stable for 3-4 hours before crashing, is it possible the issue is related to something other than core voltage?


Turning off XMP and manually setting all the timings is always recommended. Including as many secondary timings as you can access.

Download Bluescreen view. It will give you an actual BSOD code for your crashes. This will help you nail down what setting is causing the failures.

As for a 3-4 hour crash, again it will depend on which failure you are getting.

Refer here for list of BSOD

https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/overclockers-bsod-code-list.18482850/


----------



## tribunal4555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> Turning off XMP and manually setting all the timings is always recommended. Including as many secondary timings as you can access.
> 
> Download Bluescreen view. It will give you an actual BSOD code for your crashes. This will help you nail down what setting is causing the failures.
> 
> As for a 3-4 hour crash, again it will depend on which failure you are getting.
> 
> Refer here for list of BSOD
> 
> https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/overclockers-bsod-code-list.18482850/


Alright, I'll set the RAM to manual. The BlueScreenView for all the crashes lists the same bugcheck: 0x124, which could be vcore, vccin, or something called QPI/VTT? Unsure what that is

Thanks for all your help btw!


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tribunal4555*
> 
> Alright, I'll set the RAM to manual. The BlueScreenView for all the crashes lists the same bugcheck: 0x124, which could be vcore, vccin, or something called QPI/VTT? Unsure what that is
> 
> Thanks for all your help btw!


With a crash after 3/4 hours of torture test i'll add a pinch of VCCIN...For example if you have it @1,84V i'll set it @1,85V.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

RAM overclocking has taken me interesting places.

DDR3-2800 CAS 11 at stock IMC volts, and don't even get me started on those tertiaries.


----------



## NBrock

I have an Asus Maximus VI Impact and was wondering why in hardware info it shows vcore 0-3 under the Mobo and core #0-3 VID under the CPU. The the first one what the motherboard is telling the CPU to run at the the one under the CPU the actual core voltage? Just trying to figure out if my vcore on the CPU is safe. It's a bit higher than the VID the CPU is reporting. CPU says 1.37VID and Mobo says 1.408Vcore


----------



## Mega Man

rule #1 of ocing, never trust software readouts of voltage ! they often lie.


----------



## NBrock

I am going back to the drawing board on my OC.

Loaded up defaults and set my ram to 1600.

Looks like all 4 cores are stable at 4.4 with 1.173v
I set LLC to 8 (highest my board goes).


----------



## NBrock

Got it stable to 4.7 again this time with a bit lower voltage but anything above it requires lots more voltage like before.
I was at 1.35 for 4.7 now at 1.33.


----------



## Maverickunna

I recently finished my OC setup with my 4790K and a decent 24/7 OC.
I think I had won in the silicon lottery with those voltages...

Under stock voltage with a 100 MHz higher clock stable.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maverickunna*
> 
> 
> 
> I recently finished my OC setup with my 4790K and a decent 24/7 OC.
> I think I had won in the silicon lottery with those voltages...
> 
> Under stock voltage with a 100 MHz higher clock stable.


4.7 under 1.25 is where i would consider really golden. At least in my opinion. But that is pretty good. set it to 1.25V's, and see how high it is stable.


----------



## Maverickunna

Maybe this evening... temps are getting too high outside. When it's over 30°C outside it is hard to maintain a comfort 22°C inside.

But I can already confirm a stable 4.6 GHz OC at 1.20v vcore.


----------



## mouacyk

Had to put 2x8GB into another machine, so now re-tuning 2x8GB for 1T. Took a few weeks and re-searching of secondary and tertiary timings, but finally achieved the following, without any increases to SA/IO or VDIMM (stock 1.65v). I don't use 2933 for 24/7 because it requires 1.25v SA to even boot.


Did notice that a fan was absolutely required to be blowing on top of the modules, otherwise they start to throw errors around 5 minutes and the shield gets hot, even at just 1.65v.

Still have to run through GSAT for about 16hours to match HCI, but kind of scared... GSAT is so much tougher especially on a fresh Linux boot and testing around 95% of RAM.


----------



## FuwyFun

Hi!
This is my first post in overclock.net forum, and I recently posted two reviews of my stuff.
Please notice english is not my mother tongue, anyway, I'll do the best I can to be understood









I have an i5-4690K, a Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 3 and a Hyper 212 EVO (with normal fan speed in bios).
I'd never overclock my CPU because my case, an old Chieftec, was awful concerning overheating.

Recently, I've upgraded this case to the Fractal Design R5 Define White Windowed, and now, all is well-ventilated, and Enjoy the Silence!
I love this case, why didn't I change it before?
Time to overclock!
My target is to have 24/7 :
1. Core temperature under 70°C (158°F)
AND
2. Clock as fast as possible

Firstly, as a typical 4.2Ghz/1.20V works well, I decided to go further : 4.4Ghz/1.20V was good but too hot, around 78°C (172.4°F), and 4.6Ghz/1.20V was over 82°C (179.6°F) , so I decided to stop OC to give pause for thought








For your information, with those overclocks, I never had BSOD or or any kind of crash in windows.
My benchs are made with AIDA64, IntelBurnTest, Battlefield 1 (playing one hour online), monitored with HWMonitor.

After some tests and checks, I slightly undervolt core to first stabilize 4.4Ghz, and maybe clock higher for the next step.
At 1.15V, core temperature is better, around 72°C (161.6°F), no crash, but out of my target temperature (<70°C).
At 1.125V, I've reached step one of my overclock : under 70°C, and a correct and fully stable 4.4Ghz overclock.

Now, I have 2 questions :
1. Do you thing this first overclock step is good? (4.4Ghz/1.125V/<70°C or 158°F)
2. Do you think my strategy to overclock my CPU is good? (I mean <70°C AND lowest core voltage AND highest frequency)

Of course, I could setup CPU fan to max speed or buy an AIO watercooling solution to reach max OC of my CPU, but I don't want to play the Art of Noise into my case and my billfold is empty









I look forward to reading your replies


----------



## KraxKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuwyFun*
> 
> Hi!
> This is my first post in overclock.net forum, and I recently posted two reviews of my stuff.
> Please notice english is not my mother tongue, anyway, I'll do the best I can to be understood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an i5-4690K, a Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 3 and a Hyper 212 EVO (with normal fan speed in bios).
> I'd never overclock my CPU because my case, an old Chieftec, was awful concerning overheating.
> 
> Recently, I've upgraded this case to the Fractal Design R5 Define White Windowed, and now, all is well-ventilated, and Enjoy the Silence!
> I love this case, why didn't I change it before?
> Time to overclock!
> My target is to have 24/7 :
> 1. Core temperature under 70°C (158°F)
> AND
> 2. Clock as fast as possible
> 
> Firstly, as a typical 4.2Ghz/1.20V works well, I decided to go further : 4.4Ghz/1.20V was good but too hot, around 78°C (172.4°F), and 4.6Ghz/1.20V was over 82°C (179.6°F) , so I decided to stop OC to give pause for thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your information, with those overclocks, I never had BSOD or or any kind of crash in windows.
> My benchs are made with AIDA64, IntelBurnTest, Battlefield 1 (playing one hour online), monitored with HWMonitor.
> 
> After some tests and checks, I slightly undervolt core to first stabilize 4.4Ghz, and maybe clock higher for the next step.
> At 1.15V, core temperature is better, around 72°C (161.6°F), no crash, but out of my target temperature (<70°C).
> At 1.125V, I've reached step one of my overclock : under 70°C, and a correct and fully stable 4.4Ghz overclock.
> 
> Now, I have 2 questions :
> 1. Do you thing this first overclock step is good? (4.4Ghz/1.125V/<70°C or 158°F)
> 2. Do you think my strategy to overclock my CPU is good? (I mean <70°C AND lowest core voltage AND highest frequency)
> 
> Of course, I could setup CPU fan to max speed or buy an AIO watercooling solution to reach max OC of my CPU, but I don't want to play the Art of Noise into my case and my billfold is empty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to reading your replies


How is your input voltage? Lowering that, if you have stability room to do so will drop your temps further. If you're not chasing the "highest" OC and want 'practical', pulling some input up to where you get errors in Prime will drop temps. Also sometimes (but usually at higher clocks) adding a bit of system agent voltage (+0.100) will often allow you a bit more stability and sometimes allows you to drop your vcore a bit more resulting in lower temps.

How about your cache voltage and frequency? That can also be adjusted to lower voltage if you're not pushing your cache to the brink.

Are you voltages set to adaptive? I do. No reason to have that thing pegged at your top bin while idle.

I'm no longer on my 4790k (5775C now), but I also use a trick by setting up windows power profiles. I set the max processor state to 98-99% for the 'balanced" profile which caps it at its max non boost clock for daily use. Firefox doesn't exactly run faster overclocked lol. Then for when I'm gaming I select max performance profile which is set to 100%. Just an easy way to go from overclocked to stock.


----------



## FuwyFun

Thanks for your answer.

I am not sure to understand your first question.
If you meant VCore, it is set up to 1.125V, all other voltage settings are by default.

Anyway, I never saw "system agent voltage" or stuff like that in my bios.
I have a Z97X Gaming 3 Gigabyte mobo, I'll check later.

You know, when I overclocked Duron or more lastly Core 2 Duo, Bioses didn't offer so much settings than now, omg.

All I set up is cpu multiplier to 44, and cpu core to 1.125V, all other settings in MIT section are by default.

I use a similar trick concerning windows profiles : I activated EIST in bios, and set up correct windows profile to act as a trigger for cpu ratio (8x to 44x in my last overclock). When I use firefox, I5 runs at 800Mhz, and when I'm playing, fireworks at 4.4Ghz








I know EIST is not the best for top overclocking, but I like the way it runs, it automatically adapts cpu frequency (with cpu ratio) when required.


----------



## KraxKill

VCore voltage you have at 1.125v

CPU input voltage is different. People usually run it between 1.7-2.1. Higher voltage can mean stability at higher clocks at the expense of heat but at more reasonable clocks this voltage can often be reduced if stability allows. Some chips can run at a lower input than others. Most have it set to around 1.8stock. Mine ran 1.712input with 5.2ghz at 1.32v on a chiller. The lower the input voltage the lower the TDP the lower the heat.

System agent voltage can be increased with an offset in a similar manner. (Usually around +.150 is best.) You don't really need to touch this.

The input voltage will have the greatest impact on heat. It also affects stability at a given CPU voltage.

Often, you can run more input and less core voltage OR less input and more core voltage. The combination that offers you the lowest temps and stability is obviously best for long term.

The three cardinal voltages are

Input voltage
CPU voltage (vcore)
System Agent Voltage.

The lowest you can run these three while remaining stable, the lower your temps will be at any given frequency.


----------



## FuwyFun

I don't have CPU input voltage in bios, at least not labelled like that.
I made some screenshots of my bios.
I think you're talking about VRIN, and it is 1.8V stock.


I also located system agent voltage, it is set to 0.00V
Please note default CPU Vcore in BIOS is sometimes 1.100V, sometimes 1.073V.
Your explainations are clear, I'm understanding subtancially how to do.

I have downloaded intel XTU for stressing and benchmarking my rig.
I read best OC are made with Intel Turbo Boost Off, it is turned off.

Test 1 :
- cpu ratio 44
- default Vcore 1.073V
- default VRIN 1.8V
- default system agent voltage 0.0V
-> BSOD when lanching iXTU
It was just a test, some guys ran 4.4Ghz with all voltage at stock!

Test 2 :
- cpu ratio 44
- Vcore 1.125V
- default VRIN 1.8V
- default system agent voltage 0.0V
-> Benchmark ok (1019pts), max core temp 74°C (165.2°F)
I don't like this core temp, I'll try tomorrow to decrease slightly VRIN (or Vcore first I don't know), maybe helped with system agent voltage.

Thanks for your advices!


----------



## CL3P20

Some things you can try:

*increase VRIN to 1.85v to give vcore some better supply (VRIN makes vcore)

*lower vcore to 1.1v

If your stable with lower vcore the combination of +VRIN and -vcore should lower CPU temps.

**Also - VCCSA is displaying the offset voltage.. not actual. Stock would be ~1v or .998v . To increase memory speeds, you are going to need at least +.2v ..change this voltage before adjusting anything with memory. You will likely find stability from tuning this alone with your current settings.


----------



## DRKreiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Had to put 2x8GB into another machine, so now re-tuning 2x8GB for 1T. Took a few weeks and re-searching of secondary and tertiary timings, but finally achieved the following, without any increases to SA/IO or VDIMM (stock 1.65v). I don't use 2933 for 24/7 because it requires 1.25v SA to even boot.
> 
> 
> Did notice that a fan was absolutely required to be blowing on top of the modules, otherwise they start to throw errors around 5 minutes and the shield gets hot, even at just 1.65v.
> 
> Still have to run through GSAT for about 16hours to match HCI, but kind of scared... GSAT is so much tougher especially on a fresh Linux boot and testing around 95% of RAM.


I am still trying to get a stable 2400mhz out of my kit. But I was not able to find definitive data on how to figure the secondary, and tertiary timings out.

Could share any links on where you were researching. I am kind of a RAM overclocking nut.

Also. could you do a close up of the timings you have there. can't read them. may be a good baseline.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRKreiger*
> 
> I am still trying to get a stable 2400mhz out of my kit. But I was not able to find definitive data on how to figure the secondary, and tertiary timings out.
> 
> Could share any links on where you were researching. I am kind of a RAM overclocking nut.
> 
> Also. could you do a close up of the timings you have there. can't read them. may be a good baseline.


You can click on the "Original" button when previewing an image and the full-resolution image will display. Otherwise, go here:
http://cdn.overclock.net/8/82/82d37e3c_MemTweak_4790K_47x44x_2666_16G_11-13-13-35-1T-tRFC260_CLK8_1.65v_HCI_1700_percent.png

My methodology was start with XMP (if available) or just speed (like 2400) and standard primary timings and see what your board sets for seconds and thirds. Test if the primary + voltage is stable, then tighten some specific second and third timings as listed here http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/22000#post_26104417. Also try to reduce tRTP to 4. My research was basically collecting common values for the above timings that worked for people from various google searches.


----------



## FuwyFun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Some things you can try:
> 
> *increase VRIN to 1.85v to give vcore some better supply (VRIN makes vcore)
> *lower vcore to 1.1v
> 
> If your stable with lower vcore the combination of +VRIN and -vcore should lower CPU temps.
> 
> **Also - VCCSA is displaying the offset voltage.. not actual. Stock would be ~1v or .998v . To increase memory speeds, you are going to need at least +.2v ..change this voltage before adjusting anything with memory. You will likely find stability from tuning this alone with your current settings.


Thanks for your answer









Firstly, I tried some other setting :

Test 3 :
- cpu ratio 44
- Vcore 1.125V 1.120V
- VRIN 1.80V
- VCCSA offset 0.0V
-> iXTU Benchmark ok (1019pts), max core temp 73°C (163.4°F)

Test 4
- cpu ratio 44
- Vcore 1.115V
- VRIN 1.80V
- VCCSA offset 0.0V
-> iXTU Benchmark : BSOD one out of five times.

Test 5 (FYI)
- CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration : Auto to Turbo
- cpu ratio 44
- Vcore 1.115V/1.120V/1.125V/1.200V
- VRIN 1.80V
- VCCSA offset 0.0V
-> iXTU Benchmark : BSOD each time

Test 6 :
- cpu ratio 44
- Vcore 1.125V
- VRIN 1.75V
- VCCSA offset 0.0V
-> iXTU Benchmark : BSOD each time

Test 7 :
- cpu ratio 44
- Vcore 1.125V
- VRIN 1.80V
- VCCSA offset 0.0V
-> iXTU Benchmark : BSOD each time

Anyway, I'll try to apply your advices (increasing VRIN, decreasing Vcore), maybe it could help








I also added optional fan (arctic f12) on my CM Hyper 212 Evo (push pull)


----------



## Hastur

Hi there! It's my first post here.
I have a trouble with raising i5 4690K from 4.3GHz to 4.4GHz.

Stock data (3.5GHz no turbo, 3.5GHz uncore) voltages:
VCCIN: 1.888
Vcore:1.040
Ring:1.128
SA:0.864
IO Digital:1.008
DRAM: XMP( 1.658V 2133MHz CL9)
PCH 1.05: 1.056V

4.3GHz, 3,5GHz Uncore:
VCCIN: 1.900
Vcore:1.200
Ring:1.130
SA:0.864
IO Digital:1.008
DRAM: XMP( 1.658V 2133MHz CL9)
PCH 1.05: 1.056V

I tested 4.3GHz settings with 1 hour of AIDA64, 30 minutes of x264, 4 passes of Intel XTU bench, 30 minutes of P95 28.1 Small-FFTs (AVX) and hours of heavy gaming, so i find it solid stable.
I had around 85C while this hot Small-FFTs P95 benchmark. With AIDA64 i have around 63-66 C.

I tried to bump to 4.4GHz and:
Vcore 1.20 and 1.21 fails to go to Windows
1.22 fails around 6 minutes of x264 v2.06 (bsod)
1.23 passes 2 loops 8 threads of x264 v2.06, but fails P95 Small-FFTs with temps avg 88C, max 91C after some seconds
1.24 passes 2 loops 8 threads of x264 v2.06, but fails P95 Small-FFTs with temps avg 90C, max 93C after around minute
1.25 passes 2 loops 8 threads of x264 v2.06, but fails P95 Small-FFTs with temps avg 91C after 7 minutes, max 95C after 7 minutes

BSOD codes are 124-s.
Obviously i won't risk running 1.26V with Prime95, due to possibly reaching 100C. What am i doing wrong? Should i toss using Prime95? I think pushing 0.05V should be enough to reach +100MHz? Maybe should i touch other voltages? What do you think?


----------



## FuwyFun

Hi!
I also have an i5-4690K as you could see previously.

Anyway, here is my setting to have rock stable overclock (stress tests, benchmarks, games) at 4.4Ghz at around 70C.

VCCIN : 1.840V (stock:1.800V)
VCORE : 1.130V (stock:1.100V) (at 1.125V, I have sometimes STOP 0x124 BSOD like you,).
VRing : 1.050V (default)
SA : +0.000V (default)
Io digital :+0.000V (default)
DRAM : 1.660V (XMP, 2133Ghz at CL9, G.Skill Ares)
PCH : default
VRIN loadline calibration : Auto (BSOD at Turbo)

Your CPU seems to be too hot omg.
What is your cooling system?

FYI ;
I have a Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO, with optional 2nd fan (this fan is mounted in push pull mode.). and you?
I also have 14cm FAN near cpu fan for hot air extracting, and two other 14cm fans on the front panel.
My mobo is a Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming 3 with F7 last bios

I hope my post will help you)


----------



## Hastur

Well just Prime 95 with AVX Small-FFTs pushing temp very high, but also only Prime detects my OC instability so quick.
As i wroted before, i reach around 65C with 4.3GHz with AIDA64 and reach those temps with games like Witcher 3 or Crysis 3, so i find it quite good with ambient around 26C.
FYI, I am using Zalman Z3+ with 5 Enermax Magma 12cm (2 intake, 3 out) fans, motherboard is MSI Z97-G43. The CPU cooler is Cryorig H5 Universal.
Well every CPU is different, but i find kinda strange that you have so low stock voltages like VRing or VCCIN and i don't


----------



## GeneO

1.5 yr here @ 4.7 1.24v no issues
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hastur*
> 
> Well just Prime 95 with AVX Small-FFTs pushing temp very high, but also only Prime detects my OC instability so quick.
> As i wroted before, i reach around 65C with 4.3GHz with AIDA64 and reach those temps with games like Witcher 3 or Crysis 3, so i find it quite good with ambient around 26C.
> FYI, I am using Zalman Z3+ with 5 Enermax Magma 12cm (2 intake, 3 out) fans, motherboard is MSI Z97-G43. The CPU cooler is Cryorig H5 Universal.
> Well every CPU is different, but i find kinda strange that you have so low stock voltages like VRing or VCCIN and i don't


If you want to run prime95 and not get temps up to high, a FFT size of 1344/1344 seems to be a magic number to expose instabilities yet it doesn't raise your temps too high.


----------



## IMI4tth3w

well after just over 2 years, my 4790k is retiring to my wife's pc to make room for the 5775c upgrade. she's been a decent chip (actually not that great LOL) but she will live on in her new home of a z87 sabertooth.









crossing fingers for a 4.2-4.3GHz broadwell







gotta get me some o dat L4 cache (my 4790k was really barely 4.7GHz stable so hopefully this will be a really nice upgrade)


----------



## FuwyFun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hastur*
> 
> Well just Prime 95 with AVX Small-FFTs pushing temp very high, but also only Prime detects my OC instability so quick.
> As i wroted before, i reach around 65C with 4.3GHz with AIDA64 and reach those temps with games like Witcher 3 or Crysis 3, so i find it quite good with ambient around 26C.
> FYI, I am using Zalman Z3+ with 5 Enermax Magma 12cm (2 intake, 3 out) fans, motherboard is MSI Z97-G43. The CPU cooler is Cryorig H5 Universal.
> Well every CPU is different, but i find kinda strange that you have so low stock voltages like VRing or VCCIN and i don't


When you're benching with AIDA64 or when you're ingame, 65C seems to be a good temperature for an air cooling solution.
Anyway, the main problem is 0x124 BSOD.
All I know about it is there is not enought supplied power somewhere : most often, 0x124 error correspond to Vcore, but it can also be VCCIN or something like that.
I had the same 0x124 error (in FIFA17 for example, which is not really CPU dependant, 60% cpu usage, 60C max), and I fixed it in rising VCore from 1.125V to 1.130V, and VCCIN from 1.830V to 1.840V, this second adjust is optional to safe my OC at 4.4Ghz.
Now it seems to be rock stable.

FYI, all those voltages I had written previously are notified in BIOS, please see screen captures here : http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/22030#post_26140862

Regards.


----------



## killkernel

Hello guys! This is my latest puppy...









https://postimg.org/image/44ys14z1p/

https://postimg.org/image/qu4u4pxuj/

https://postimg.org/image/6to72bqv5/

https://postimg.org/image/5mookrs29/

https://postimg.org/image/hy4h9r2pb/

https://postimg.org/image/r0o35wa7n/

https://postimg.org/image/yj4eosc5b/

Specs:

- Case: Phanteks Enthoo Primo Black
- MoBo: ASRock Z97 OC Formula
- CPU: Core i7 4790K @ 4.9Ghz VID 1,29V
- RAM: 32GB G.Skill Trident X 2666Mhz CAS 12
- ODD: Pioneer BDR-209DBK
- RAID Controller: Adaptec 5805 with battery
- HDD: RAID 10 of 4 * HD WD Caviar Black 2TB
- SSD: RAID 0 of 2 * Samsung 850 Pro 512GB
- VGA: actually is a Palit 1050Ti but will be replaced with a 1080Ti








- PSU: Corsair HX850i
- Radiators: Alphacool XT45 420 + Alphacool UT60 280
- Fans: 10 Vardar F2-140 @1.100 RPM in Push/Pull
- WB: XSPC Raystorm Pro
- Res+Pump: Alphacool Repack - Dual Laing D5 with one VP655T Vario
- Tube: Primochill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT
- Fittings: Alphacool
- Liquid: Mayhems Ultra Pure H2O + Mayhems Biocide
- Water temperature sensor: Phobya
- Air temperature sensor: Keynice DT
- Rheobus: Phobya Touch 6 channels.

Cheers.


----------



## JackCY

Is that a binned chip or just won the lottery big time?


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Is that a binned chip or just won the lottery big time?


It's a CPU that i've binned by myself between 35 bought and tested.
Obviously i've selled every CPU that didn't satisfy me and this little "Silicon Lottery work" experience was very interesting because i've learned a lot of things about this platform because every CPU/silicon is unique.


----------



## JackCY

That's a lot of binning, must have been quite a loss unless one sells CPUs inside built systems or something, meaning one has access to a flow of CPUs and can pick from it, a resell value for open box CPUs probably not that great but depends where you sell.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> That's a lot of binning, must have been quite a loss unless one sells CPUs inside built systems or something, meaning one has access to a flow of CPUs and can pick from it, a resell value for open box CPUs probably not that great but depends where you sell.


No loss JackCY because i've got good buying prices...


----------



## velocityx

so how is everybody doing with their DC ? I got mine on launch and I gotta say the chip is getting hotter. Is it possible the TIM wore out after 3 years?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> so how is everybody doing with their DC ? I got mine on launch and I gotta say the chip is getting hotter. Is it possible the TIM wore out after 3 years?


I'm thinking of deliding mine, the 6C difference between core temps. is annoying and it could probably use a repaste in general but the difference isn't that big since launch, it's just air temp. difference I think.
Gelid GC Extreme, TR HR-02 Macho RevA BW.

killkernel: yeah fast and furious style







Hijacking trucks going out of the factories, just like GPU miners in China


----------



## chevy350

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> so how is everybody doing with their DC ? I got mine on launch and I gotta say the chip is getting hotter. Is it possible the TIM wore out after 3 years?


Very possible, I got mine right after the Vietnam ones started showing up and de-lidded 2 months or so ago. Original paste was hard but not flaking, crumbled up pretty good during removal. Replaced it with TG Conductonaut and Gelid GC Extreme and cores stay with 1-3C of each other now whereas before would run between 7-13C diff.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> killkernel: yeah fast and furious style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hijacking trucks going out of the factories, just like GPU miners in China


Surely, i work in a HW repair lab and we have deals with one of the largest Intel EMEA distributor that make things easy, fast, pretty cheaper and tracked...


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocityx*
> 
> so how is everybody doing with their DC ? I got mine on launch and I gotta say the chip is getting hotter. Is it possible the TIM wore out after 3 years?


Mine is still kicking strong. 4.8 @ 1.28 vcore, 2.0 input.

My haswell did eventually fail, but it failed in shorter time. I never did believe that a cpu could fail due to heavy overclocking with good temps, but it did. I suppose that has been corrected now because I have been running my 4790k with a similar high overclock 24/7 (but with good temps of course).


----------



## Amuro

my 4790k 4.5ghz @ 1.165vc ht on, 4.2ghz [email protected] input volt at 1.7v, stable temp at 69c full load on aida64 cpu test only simultaneously physics test loop on firestrike with h60 aio


----------



## roybotnik

First post in this thread, hello







. I ran my 4790k at stock for about 3 years before I got a Ryzen system. Decided to bring it back online and put it in a new case and try a little OC, but I was getting up to 90C under load







.

Decided to delid... Looks like the old TIM was pretty dried up, haha.



I just put it back together and paired it with an arctic freezer 240. Randomly picked 4.8/1.3V and have been running prime95 small FFTs for the past 30 mins - temps hitting about 75C.

*Edit:*

Only 58C under AIDA FPU/CPU stress test. No crashes after many hours of testing with between p95 and AIDA







. Just a few BSOD/crashes in the beginning before I bumped up VCCSA and DRAM a notch (I assumed it was mem since AIDA cache/mem benchmark crashed).


CPU: 4790K, 4.8ghz, 48x core multiplier
Vcore: 1.3v override
VCCIN: 1.9v
VCCSA: +0.1
VCCIO (A/D): +0.1
DRAM: 1.55V, 1866 9-9-9-27-1T
Cache: 44x 1.2v
Seems I had a pretty good chip all these years... Quite refreshing to get such results with such ease after spending far too much time messing with Ryzen, heh.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Hi, I'm new to this site. I really just created an account so that I could post on this particular thread. I'll get right to it.

I bought a 4790K around January of 2017 and it's been great. I'm itching to build a new system soon, so lately I've been feeling pretty YOLO with this chip. I've always had the feeling I did pretty well in the silicon lottery since I first installed the chip and gave it a quick overclock adjusting only vcore and core multiplier. I had 4.6ghz @ 1.180v and 4.7ghz @ 1.230v (BIOS/VID). Certainly not the best figures I've seen, but definitely better than the average I was stumbling across when I was first looking for OC guidance back when I bought it.

Anyway, I will almost certainly be on a newer, more powerful system a year from now (trying to hold out for Coffee Lake i5), so I am looking to push my 4790K during the next few months, for fun as well as curiosity/experimentation. I have spent considerable time researching, and digging deep into forums over the last few days. I'm pretty sure I've read everything there is to find online about haswell/4790K OC guides, with the exception of pages 7 through 2203 of this thread. I'll admit, I skipped to the end when I saw how many pages there were. Anyway, over the last few days I have already made great strides with my chip's OC and learned a ton via articles, forums, and my own experimentation and data analysis. The problem I'm having that is that there is still WAY too much ambiguity regarding an acceptable voltage limit for this chip under regular use. I have tried my best to decipher truth from baseless opinion, but unqualified know-nothings who can't resist the urge to make an attempt at contribution are rife in these forums. This is my last effort to get some reasonable guidance on the matter before I cut my losses and just overvolt my chip til it begs for mercy.

I'm a veteran PC builder, but was never really interested in aggressive overclocking until a few days ago. What I'm looking for is someone who OWNS and USES a 4790K, who has supplied it with torturesome voltage LONG-TERM (or until it died prematurely), and monitored the effects, and has the competence to adequately report on its performance, to offer first-hand feedback on their findings regarding voltage requirements and consequences over time.

If you've already begun concocting your reply of "Rule of thumb never go above 1.3v for 24/7 use" or whatever other rendition you subscribe to, please stop. Don't click submit, I'm not interested. I have been overly cautious for far too long, and I just end up tossing out or giving away old PCs when I upgrade. I've never worn a cpu out, but I'm ready. The reason I'm seeking "proper" guidance is that I'd like to get a few pro months out of this chip and enjoy the most extreme overclock I can, if possible, before easing it into retirement when the wheels start fallin off. All I'm looking for is a voltage limit that someone can assure me was the breaking point for THEIR chip, so that I can bear that in mind while I perform my own experimentation. If someone can offer this knowledge, I would appreciate it. If not, I guess I'll take one for the team.

Here's what I've done so far...

Baseline (beginning settings as of a few days ago)
4.7ghz // 1.230v VID // 1.248v max // max core temps 76-80-82-76 // all other BIOS (cpu) settings auto

Delidded, replaced TIM with Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut
4.7ghz // 1.230v VID // 1.248v max // max core temps 67-71-72-66 // (to test delid Temp drops)
4.8ghz // 1.270v VID // 1.296v max // max core temps 70-74-78-67 //
4.9ghz // 1.325v VID // 1.344v max // max core temps 75-83-84-75 //

At this point I was wary of going for 5ghz, because by the looks of it I'd need around 1.4v, and temperatures were sure to be at or approaching 90C on my hottest cores under load. To see if my cores were capable of 5ghz, I disabled hyperthreading for further testing.
4.9ghz // 1.325v VID // 1.344v max // max core temps 71-74-76-69 // (HT disabled)
5.0ghz // 1.360v VID // 1.380v max // max core temps 73-79-81-73 // (HT disabled)

Thoughts swirling in my head after all this

1. I would really like to go for an even 5ghz with HT enabled
2. I am considering upgrading my cooling (currently on H80i v2) to a double radiator, but unfortunately this may require a new case or a custom loop. I'm not totally opposed to either, but if I could get away with high-80s for stress testing, I'd be fine with idle and typical usage temps of 35C and 65C, respectively, which is what I would expect.
3. I really have no idea if 1.4v will last a year, or 3 days, or forever
4. I have noticed a prevailing assertion that delidding ameliorates core temp variance, but my chip stayed pretty consistent with cores 1 and 2 hotter than 0 and 3. My chip had pretty uniform TIM over the die before I delidded, and I removed the IHS after delidding (OCD took over) to verify the liquid metal was covering the entire surface and not spilling over. I cleaned up the excess liquid metal (wasn't much), and re-covered with the IHS, sure that the liquid metal was thin but sufficient. Point being, I'm mildly tempted to re-delid and see if there may be a reason cores 1 and 2 are hotter, but I'm much more inclined to believe that my chip's cores 1 and 2 just run hotter, since that was the case before my delid as well.

Finally, for the sake of disclosure, I've adjusted the following settings, which I intentionally left out of the OC results because I'm not as much concerned or interested with these settings as I can manage them when needed...
VRIN External Override - 1.870v BIOS, 1.908v max during load (LLC = Turbo)
CPU VRING - 1.295v BIOS, 1.326v max (Uncore 4.5ghz)

I've put a lot of time into this, and it's been fun. I really hope someone can finally give me a righteous answer as to the voltage effects on a 4790K, from personal experience. Thanks in advance.

"Heetzah Peetzah"


----------



## KraxKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> Hi, I'm new to this site. I really just created an account so that I could post on this particular thread. I'll get right to it.
> 
> I bought a 4790K around January of 2017 and it's been great. I'm itching to build a new system soon, so lately I've been feeling pretty YOLO with this chip. I've always had the feeling I did pretty well in the silicon lottery since I first installed the chip and gave it a quick overclock adjusting only vcore and core multiplier. I had 4.6ghz @ 1.180v and 4.7ghz @ 1.230v (BIOS/VID). Certainly not the best figures I've seen, but definitely better than the average I was stumbling across when I was first looking for OC guidance back when I bought it.
> 
> Anyway, I will almost certainly be on a newer, more powerful system a year from now (trying to hold out for Coffee Lake i5), so I am looking to push my 4790K during the next few months, for fun as well as curiosity/experimentation. I have spent considerable time researching, and digging deep into forums over the last few days. I'm pretty sure I've read everything there is to find online about haswell/4790K OC guides, with the exception of pages 7 through 2203 of this thread. I'll admit, I skipped to the end when I saw how many pages there were. Anyway, over the last few days I have already made great strides with my chip's OC and learned a ton via articles, forums, and my own experimentation and data analysis. The problem I'm having that is that there is still WAY too much ambiguity regarding an acceptable voltage limit for this chip under regular use. I have tried my best to decipher truth from baseless opinion, but unqualified know-nothings who can't resist the urge to make an attempt at contribution are rife in these forums. This is my last effort to get some reasonable guidance on the matter before I cut my losses and just overvolt my chip til it begs for mercy.
> 
> I'm a veteran PC builder, but was never really interested in aggressive overclocking until a few days ago. What I'm looking for is someone who OWNS and USES a 4790K, who has supplied it with torturesome voltage LONG-TERM (or until it died prematurely), and monitored the effects, and has the competence to adequately report on its performance, to offer first-hand feedback on their findings regarding voltage requirements and consequences over time.
> 
> If you've already begun concocting your reply of "Rule of thumb never go above 1.3v for 24/7 use" or whatever other rendition you subscribe to, please stop. Don't click submit, I'm not interested. I have been overly cautious for far too long, and I just end up tossing out or giving away old PCs when I upgrade. I've never worn a cpu out, but I'm ready. The reason I'm seeking "proper" guidance is that I'd like to get a few pro months out of this chip and enjoy the most extreme overclock I can, if possible, before easing it into retirement when the wheels start fallin off. All I'm looking for is a voltage limit that someone can assure me was the breaking point for THEIR chip, so that I can bear that in mind while I perform my own experimentation. If someone can offer this knowledge, I would appreciate it. If not, I guess I'll take one for the team.
> 
> Here's what I've done so far...
> 
> Baseline (beginning settings as of a few days ago)
> 4.7ghz // 1.230v VID // 1.248v max // max core temps 76-80-82-76 // all other BIOS (cpu) settings auto
> 
> Delidded, replaced TIM with Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut
> 4.7ghz // 1.230v VID // 1.248v max // max core temps 67-71-72-66 // (to test delid Temp drops)
> 4.8ghz // 1.270v VID // 1.296v max // max core temps 70-74-78-67 //
> 4.9ghz // 1.325v VID // 1.344v max // max core temps 75-83-84-75 //
> 
> At this point I was wary of going for 5ghz, because by the looks of it I'd need around 1.4v, and temperatures were sure to be at or approaching 90C on my hottest cores under load. To see if my cores were capable of 5ghz, I disabled hyperthreading for further testing.
> 4.9ghz // 1.325v VID // 1.344v max // max core temps 71-74-76-69 // (HT disabled)
> 5.0ghz // 1.360v VID // 1.380v max // max core temps 73-79-81-73 // (HT disabled)
> 
> Thoughts swirling in my head after all this
> 
> 1. I would really like to go for an even 5ghz with HT enabled
> 2. I am considering upgrading my cooling (currently on H80i v2) to a double radiator, but unfortunately this may require a new case or a custom loop. I'm not totally opposed to either, but if I could get away with high-80s for stress testing, I'd be fine with idle and typical usage temps of 35C and 65C, respectively, which is what I would expect.
> 3. I really have no idea if 1.4v will last a year, or 3 days, or forever
> 4. I have noticed a prevailing assertion that delidding ameliorates core temp variance, but my chip stayed pretty consistent with cores 1 and 2 hotter than 0 and 3. My chip had pretty uniform TIM over the die before I delidded, and I removed the IHS after delidding (OCD took over) to verify the liquid metal was covering the entire surface and not spilling over. I cleaned up the excess liquid metal (wasn't much), and re-covered with the IHS, sure that the liquid metal was thin but sufficient. Point being, I'm mildly tempted to re-delid and see if there may be a reason cores 1 and 2 are hotter, but I'm much more inclined to believe that my chip's cores 1 and 2 just run hotter, since that was the case before my delid as well.
> 
> Finally, for the sake of disclosure, I've adjusted the following settings, which I intentionally left out of the OC results because I'm not as much concerned or interested with these settings as I can manage them when needed...
> VRIN External Override - 1.870v BIOS, 1.908v max during load (LLC = Turbo)
> CPU VRING - 1.295v BIOS, 1.326v max (Uncore 4.5ghz)
> 
> I've put a lot of time into this, and it's been fun. I really hope someone can finally give me a righteous answer as to the voltage effects on a 4790K, from personal experience. Thanks in advance.
> 
> "Heetzah Peetzah"


I think that you already know that nobody will be able to tell you how long the chip will last at 1.4v and if they do they'd be talking out their you know what.

Ultimately I feel that given what you state above you chip should be able to hit 5.0 @ under 1.4v if you can keep your temps down and thus minimize leakage to a minimum.

If you can upgrade your cooling to keep the CPU at under 70C at full load you'll have a really good chance of hitting 5.0

My 4790k hit 5.0 at 1.320v with 1.712v input, 4.5 cache (uncore) at 1.260v while at 65C

The cooler you run it, the less leakage there is, the more likely you are to hit your desired clocks at lower voltages.

Having said that, it would probably take around $400 in cooling parts to get you there from where you are now. For that, (depending on the board you are on) you may want to consider upgrading to a 5775C.

That chip at 3.3ghz will outperform an overclocked 4790k (in games) and will overclock to the 4.1-4.3ghz range with ease. Lower temps and lower TDP. If you're not aware of the 5775C, it has 128mb of L4 cache which is very unique in the socketed chip space and it fits your socket.

If you sell you 4790k, you can recoup a good portion of the 5775c cost.

My gaming fps went up about 20% on my 5775c over my 4790k that ran at 5.0

Good luck.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraxKill*
> 
> I think that you already know that nobody will be able to tell you how long the chip will last at 1.4v and if they do they'd be talking out their you know what.
> 
> Ultimately I feel that given what you state above you chip should be able to hit 5.0 @ under 1.4v if you can keep your temps down and thus minimize leakage to a minimum.
> 
> If you can upgrade your cooling to keep the CPU at under 70C at full load you'll have a really good chance of hitting 5.0
> 
> My 4790k hit 5.0 at 1.320v with 1.712v input, 4.5 cache (uncore) at 1.260v while at 65C
> 
> The cooler you run it, the less leakage there is, the more likely you are to hit your desired clocks at lower voltages.
> 
> Having said that, it would probably take around $400 in cooling parts to get you there from where you are now. For that, (depending on the board you are on) you may want to consider upgrading to a 5775C.
> 
> That chip at 3.3ghz will outperform an overclocked 4790k (in games) and will overclock to the 4.1-4.3ghz range with ease. Lower temps and lower TDP. If you're not aware of the 5775C, it has 128mb of L4 cache which is very unique in the socketed chip space and it fits your socket.
> 
> If you sell you 4790k, you can recoup a good portion of the 5775c cost.
> 
> My gaming fps went up about 20% on my 5775c over my 4790k that ran at 5.0
> 
> Good luck.


I appreciate the response. I am still hopeful someone will surface who can vouch for their 4790K's life/death after long-term OC in the 1.35v - 1.45v range. I'm not looking for someone to tell me how long my chip will last; I'm looking for someone to tell me how long their chip (has) lasted. I still feel that's reasonable.

I didn't pay much attention to Intel's 5th gen, but I've looked into that chip since reading your response. It's intriguing, and gave me some food for thought moving forward in terms of starting with a lower TDP base for OC, but I don't feel it's viable at this point. I already have the 4790K, and I'm quite pleased with it for my use. My goal here isn't to upgrade the chip; I just want to use this chip as a guinea pig to watch a chip fail and learn from it, but I want to do it with at least a modicum of diligence and responsibility. I figured this was the place to come to find someone else who had done that. There must be someone who is made of money, who upgraded from 4790K to 6700K and then to 7700K, and decided to play around with their old 4790K and kill it for fun or research, but was respectful about it. That's the person I'm looking for. Come out, come out, wherever you are.

You are right that the cooling is a problem, and that's why I pumped the breaks on my OC. When I originally delidded, it was out of curiosity. I wanted to see under the hood for myself, and I just wanted really low temps. But I am seeing now that I would not have made it as far as I already have if I hadn't delidded, so I'm glad I did. I will have to figure out what I'm going/willing to do on improving the cooling, but I'm still very curious about first-hand experiences with aggressive voltages.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## mouacyk

Had my 4790K since Dec 2015 and ran 4.9GHz up to 1.41v for long compiling/encoding stability about half of the time. The other half of the time, I ran it at 4.7GHz and 1.3v for gaming and light desktop use. The chip was delidded and put under a full custom loop from the beginning, so I never heeded the warnings to not go beyond 1.325v. Still running today... temps and voltages didn't get any worse.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Had my 4790K since Dec 2015 and ran 4.9GHz up to 1.41v for long compiling/encoding stability about half of the time. The other half of the time, I ran it at 4.7GHz and 1.3v for gaming and light desktop use. The chip was delidded and put under a full custom loop from the beginning, so I never heeded the warnings to not go beyond 1.325v. Still running today... temps and voltages didn't get any worse.


Beautiful, thanks you mouacyk. If I could pry a little further...

1) What were your temps with 4.9GHz @ 1.41v?

2) Also, was 1.41v your VID or your actual max vcore reported in your hardware monitor?

3) Why back voltage and speed off for gaming and light desktop use and push harder during more rigorous use? I would have expected the opposite, or at bare minimum to just leave it at 4.9GHz 1.41v during lighter use if you were willing to use these settings during compliation/encoding.

Thanks for the personal account, this is exactly the type of response I'm looking for and have had so much trouble finding.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> Beautiful, thanks you mouacyk. If I could pry a little further...
> 
> 1) What were your temps with 4.9GHz @ 1.41v?
> 
> 2) Also, was 1.41v your VID or your actual max vcore reported in your hardware monitor?
> 
> 3) Why back voltage and speed off for gaming and light desktop use and push harder during more rigorous use? I would have expected the opposite, or at bare minimum to just leave it at 4.9GHz 1.41v during lighter use if you were willing to use these settings during compliation/encoding.
> 
> Thanks for the personal account, this is exactly the type of response I'm looking for and have had so much trouble finding.


1) Gaming temps max at 65C, AIDA64 FPU temps max at 85C (vardar 3K fans in full blast)

2) 1.41v is voltage set in BIOS, multimeter readout and windows readout is 1.43v at full AVX load

3) 4.9GHz was ran during colder months of year and to give workloads a little boost. 4.7GHz was used during warmer summer months and is plenty for gaming anywho.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraxKill*
> 
> Having said that, it would probably take around $400 in cooling parts to get you there from where you are now. For that, (depending on the board you are on) you may want to consider upgrading to a 5775C.
> 
> That chip at 3.3ghz will outperform an overclocked 4790k (in games) and will overclock to the 4.1-4.3ghz range with ease. Lower temps and lower TDP. If you're not aware of the 5775C, it has 128mb of L4 cache which is very unique in the socketed chip space and it fits your socket.


Wow, I never knew about the 5775C. The 128MB eDRAM sounds nuts. That would be a really interesting chip to have... How does it compare to stuff like skylake/kabylake these days? I like unusual hardware, lol. One of the main reasons I bought Ryzen and Vega FE at launch...

Anyways... Got my old 4790K to 4.9ghz with 1.3V / 1.85 VCCIN







. Fully stable for 7 hours of AIDA, and an hour of p95 small FFT. I stopped the p95 just because I don't feel a need to cook my CPU for hours. If I ever encode it's only for a few mins anyways.

5ghz at 1.310-1.325 was stable with AIDA, but crashed instantly with p95 small FFT. I probably won't bother figuring it out for now since 4.9 at 1.3v maintained really nice temps. 65C with a $85 CLC and a pretty terrible delid job (I accidentally displaced the IHS before gluing it back in place, dammit).


----------



## OGM3X

I'm really thinking about getting one of these 5775C , good reviews on it .


----------



## KraxKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Wow, I never knew about the 5775C. The 128MB eDRAM sounds nuts. That would be a really interesting chip to have... How does it compare to stuff like skylake/kabylake these days? I like unusual hardware, lol. One of the main reasons I bought Ryzen and Vega FE at launch...
> 
> Anyways... Got my old 4790K to 4.9ghz with 1.3V / 1.85 VCCIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Fully stable for 7 hours of AIDA, and an hour of p95 small FFT. I stopped the p95 just because I don't feel a need to cook my CPU for hours. If I ever encode it's only for a few mins anyways.
> 
> 5ghz at 1.310-1.325 was stable with AIDA, but crashed instantly with p95 small FFT. I probably won't bother figuring it out for now since 4.9 at 1.3v maintained really nice temps. 65C with a $85 CLC and a pretty terrible delid job (I accidentally displaced the IHS before gluing it back in place, dammit).


The 5775C never got the attention it deserves because by the time it launched intel was well onto marketing Skylake and the reviews that tested the chip either didn't overclock it or didn't bother to test it on a discrete GPU giving the average reader a false indication of it's actual performance. Some reviewers did however test it and the results are SHOCKING when comparing it to Skylake. Add to this the fact that the CPU is nearing its 3 year birthday and the epiphany is even more pronounced.

To add to this, a few weeks ago, the Broadwell C thread on this board figured out how to overclock the eDRAM from the default 1800 up to 2000 and even 2200 which adds another 3-7% depending on the workload. The chip is an absolute gem that never got its chance to shine.

Here are the top WinRar results for various quad cores which heavily stresses the memory architecture and as you can see Overclock members with the 5775C are hitting above many LN2 results on H2O or AIR
http://hwbot.org/benchmark/winrar/rankings#start=0#interval=20#cores=4

Here is a clock for clock IPC comparison to intel's latest...the 5775C is a gaming monster. (this is without overclocked eDRAM which would add 3-7% more to the 5775C)
http://www.sweclockers.com/test/23937-intel-core-i9-7900x-skylake-x/21#content

and here is the first of the older reviews (not in english but you get the idea) that tested a 5775C (again without ever overclocking the eDRAM which was only successfully overlooked just a few weeks ago.

https://www.purepc.pl/procesory/broadwell_niszczyciel_test_core_i5_5675c_i_core_i7_5775c?page=0,18

Here is the ONLY video I've see on it. Skip to the 53min mark.





Best!


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> 1) Gaming temps max at 65C, AIDA64 FPU temps max at 85C (vardar 3K fans in full blast)
> 
> 2) 1.41v is voltage set in BIOS, multimeter readout and windows readout is 1.43v at full AVX load
> 
> 3) 4.9GHz was ran during colder months of year and to give workloads a little boost. 4.7GHz was used during warmer summer months and is plenty for gaming anywho.


Thanks again.


----------



## 21Dante

I have a 4690K on a Gigabyte Z97 HD3 cooled by a 212 Evo.
Right now the cpu is running at 4,2 with 1.08V.
I made tests and it looked stable (didn't test it thoroughly though) at [email protected]
The reason I'm not running at 4,6 for 24/7 yet,is the motherboard.
Will the 4 power phases of the gigabyte have any problem running at that frequency and voltage for 24/7?
The airflow is good,but should I have a fan onto the VRMs just to be sure?
Thanks.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21Dante*
> 
> I have a 4690K on a Gigabyte Z97 HD3 cooled by a 212 Evo.
> Right now the cpu is running at 4,2 with 1.08V.
> I made tests and it looked stable (didn't test it thoroughly though) at [email protected]
> The reason I'm not running at 4,6 for 24/7 yet,is the motherboard.
> Will the 4 power phases of the gigabyte have any problem running at that frequency and voltage for 24/7?
> The airflow is good,but should I have a fan onto the VRMs just to be sure?
> Thanks.


Haswell has an fully integrated voltage regulator (FIVR) so the bulk of the current load is on that not the motherboard since the motherboard supplies really high voltage which means less current which means its not under a lot of load. I reckon you could push your i5 to the limit and still be fine even.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> I am still hopeful someone will surface who can vouch for their 4790K's life/death after long-term OC in the 1.35v - 1.45v range. I'm not looking for someone to tell me how long my chip will last; I'm looking for someone to tell me how long their chip (has) lasted


I have had my 4790K (@4.8GHz) running on 1.35v (Vcore as measured in HWInfo under heavy CPU load - Bios is actually set to 1.31v) since September 2014.

That PC is not my regular driver anymore but it still sees a fair bit of gaming usage every 2 days or so.

My cache is voltage is relatively high as when I overclocked my 4790K to 4.8GHz I found I had to up the cache frequency as well otherwise I could not achieve stabilty which is a bit odd from what many others experience. I found that I had to run the cache up at 4.6GHz which required a cache voltage of 1.28v which many consider reasonably high. My 4790K has been running at those settings for almost 3 years now without issue.

That particular PC has a custom loop so temps are always well under control as far as the CPU is concerned.

Note that I delidded the 4790K as well.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> I have had my 4790K (@4.8GHz) running on 1.35v (Vcore as measured in HWInfo under heavy CPU load - Bios is actually set to 1.31v) since September 2014.
> 
> That PC is not my regular driver anymore but it still sees a fair bit of gaming usage every 2 days or so.
> 
> My cache is voltage is relatively high as when I overclocked my 4790K to 4.8GHz I found I had to up the cache frequency as well otherwise I could not achieve stabilty which is a bit odd from what many others experience. I found that I had to run the cache up at 4.6GHz which required a cache voltage of 1.28v which many consider reasonably high. My 4790K has been running at those settings for almost 3 years now without issue.
> 
> That particular PC has a custom loop so temps are always well under control as far as the CPU is concerned.
> 
> Note that I delidded the 4790K as well.


Cool, thanks. I ended up installing a custom loop myself, so I'm getting ready to go 5GHz. Temps are down 10C under load vs the H80i v2, and that's without really adjusting my new cooling system yet. I've been having some issues with the PWM profiles on my GA-Z97X-UD3H and have since realized that only Gigabyte's CPU_Fan PWM header is actually PWM, and the other "PWM" fan headers (CPU_Opt and System) are actually voltage control, which I wouldn't even mind tbph, except that they won't adjust on the fly in response to temperature, despite manual BIOS settings suggesting they would. I digress, but it's been obnoxious as apparently I'll have to install Gigabyte's SIV bloatware to have a dynamic cooling system. Sigh.

I appreciate the response and recount of your experience, Costas.


----------



## Costas

Largest temp gain I achieved was from delidding though.

It was a 15C to almost 20C drop across all cores after I delidded.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Delid got me 9.5C average reduction in max core temps, so maybe my stock TIM job wasn't quite as poor as yours.

Anyway, I got to 5GHz stable, so I'll post my final results here for anyone else who stumbles upon this thread...

*Baseline, before delidding, and with H80i v2 cooler:*
4.7GHz @ 1.230v VID (1.248v max) - average max core temp = 78.5C

*After delidding, still with H80i v2:*
4.7GHz @ 1.230v VID (1.248v max) - average max core temp = 69.0C
4.8GHz @ 1.270v VID (1.296v max) - average max core temp = 72.3C
4.9GHz @ 1.325v VID (1.344v max) - average max core temp = 79.3C

*Out of curiosity, I disabled hyperthreading:*
4.9GHz @ 1.325v VID (1.344v max) - average max core temp = 72.5C
5.0GHz @ 1.360v VID (1.380v max) - average max core temp = 76.5C

*Then I installed a custom water cooling loop and returned to my last settings with hyperthreading enabled:*
4.9GHz @ 1.325v VID (1.344v max) - average max core temp = 72.3C
5.0GHz @ 1.375v VID (1.404v max) - average max core temp = 76.3C

From all the research and data I've come into contact with throughout the experience, it's my understanding that I got a chip that is well above average, but maybe only a standard deviation above the mean. The key takeaways from my perspective are that delidding provided me about 10C improvement, and installing a fairly basic custom loop provided me about 7C improvement over the Corsair H80i v2, which is not the top of the line, but certainly an above average retail CPU cooler. The delid appears to be absolutey necessary in order to max out this chip - temperatures will bottleneck before you can ever reach its limit with the stock Intel TIM. The custom loop appears less than necessary, but I would imagine that at least a Corsair H110i or something similar would be needed to get the job done, and you'd still end up in the 80C+ range for max core temps under stress. For me, personally, I wouldn't want my max temps, even under stress testing, to be in the 80s - especially not at such an aggressive voltage. Knowing my core temps will never exceed 80C and that the highest temps I'm likely to see under realistic heavy use are around 70C, I'm quite comfortable, and glad I installed the custom loop.

Obviously, YMMV, but I hope this comes of use to someone else.

If my CPU dies or I experience any other noteworthy effects, I'll report those back here.

Thanks to the members and this site for providing me a place where I could come to conduct research and seek guidance. Much appreciated.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costas*
> 
> Largest temp gain I achieved was from delidding though.
> 
> It was a 15C to almost 20C drop across all cores after I delidded.


Same here. My temps were basically dangerous before delid, forget about overclocking heh.

One important note is that I left the system powered off for about 3 months after I got my Ryzen build before resurrecting it with a new case and GPU. I feel like this may have had an effect on the TIM because I didn't have temp problems before I stopped using it. Something to be aware of for anyone buying a used 4790k.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraxKill*
> 
> The 5775C never got the attention it deserves because by the time it launched intel was well onto marketing Skylake and the reviews that tested the chip either didn't overclock it or didn't bother to test it on a discrete GPU giving the average reader a false indication of it's actual performance. Some reviewers did however test it and the results are SHOCKING when comparing it to Skylake. Add to this the fact that the CPU is nearing its 3 year birthday and the epiphany is even more pronounced.


Awesome info, thanks







. I'll take a look at the forum thread. I want to get one of these, sounds like a fun chip to have







.


----------



## itagouki

Hi guys, new member here.

I got a second hand i5 4790k and I'm new to Overlocking. I followed thoroughly the OP guide. I'm actually running at 4.5Ghz/1.268V.

My issue is Vcore is fixed and never drops. Though my clock speed does auto adjusts from 800 to 4500. I enabled EIST and CStates in bios.

What did I do wrong?


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itagouki*
> 
> Hi guys, new member here.
> 
> I got a second hand i5 4790k and I'm new to Overlocking. I followed thoroughly the OP guide. I'm actually running at 4.5Ghz/1.268V.
> 
> My issue is Vcore is fixed and never drops. Though my clock speed does auto adjusts from 800 to 4500. I enabled EIST and CStates in bios.
> 
> What did I do wrong?


do you have power saving states enabled in windoze? try setting min CPU to 10% and it should ramp the voltage down when the clock speed drops.

if that doesn't work, post a full screenshot of HWiNFO64 so we can see all the settings.

edit: and it would help if you filled out your sig or a rigbuilder so we know which MoBo you have.


----------



## itagouki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> do you have power saving states enabled in windoze? try setting min CPU to 10% and it should ramp the voltage down when the clock speed drops.
> 
> if that doesn't work, post a full screenshot of HWiNFO64 so we can see all the settings.
> 
> edit: and it would help if you filled out your sig or a rigbuilder so we know which MoBo you have.


It was already set at 5% (balanced mode).



I'm using an Asus Z97-K


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itagouki*
> 
> It was already set at 5% (balanced mode).
> 
> I'm using an Asus Z97-K


Sounds like maybe CPU voltage is not set to adaptive. How did you set the overclock? Did you set in BIOS or did you use the ASUS AIsuite ?


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itagouki*
> 
> It was already set at 5% (balanced mode).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using an Asus Z97-K


I don't even see vcore in the image provided - just VID. I don't use dynamic voltage/frequency, but I wouldn't think VID would fluctuate just because EIST or some other power-saving feature was enabled.


----------



## itagouki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Sounds like maybe CPU voltage is not set to adaptive. How did you set the overclock? Did you set in BIOS or did you use the ASUS AIsuite ?


I've found it! It was the voltage settings in bios. I used manual and an override voltage.
Now I'm using adaptive with incremental offset set to 0.001 and target voltage at 1.270. Offset at Auto should be 0, I will try this later.

It's working perfectly! 0.7V at idle and 1.27 at load as expected. It's just awesome feature.

Thank you Dan.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> I don't even see vcore in the image provided - just VID. I don't use dynamic voltage/frequency, but I wouldn't think VID would fluctuate just because EIST or some other power-saving feature was enabled.


In my case, hwinfo VID is actually realtime Vcore. I checked core voltage in cpu-z and it matches.


----------



## 21Dante

Does the 4690K has any problem running the memory at 1,65V for 24/7?
Is it safe for long time use?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21Dante*
> 
> Does the 4690K has any problem running the memory at 1,65V for 24/7?
> Is it safe for long time use?


Sure, VDIMM has nothing to do with the cpu so just run it at whatever voltage you need for your DIMM's.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itagouki*
> 
> I've found it! It was the voltage settings in bios. I used manual and an override voltage.
> Now I'm using adaptive with incremental offset set to 0.001 and target voltage at 1.270. Offset at Auto should be 0, I will try this later.
> 
> It's working perfectly! 0.7V at idle and 1.27 at load as expected. It's just awesome feature.
> 
> Thank you Dan.
> In my case, hwinfo VID is actually realtime Vcore. I checked core voltage in cpu-z and it matches.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Happy to help. Glad to see it worked.

I don't agree that VID == Vcore. I could be mistaken. My understanding is VID is the voltage each CPU core is requesting as reported by the CPU. VCore is the measured voltage being delivered to the CPU as reported by a sensor on the Motherboard.

Are there more values in HWiNFO64 that are hidden? Click on the gear and go to the Layout tab and make sure all the sensor settings under the Motherboard section(s) are shown, and set to be monitored.

Checkout this post. https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-Vcore-issue
Post #2 is a reply from the author of HWiNFO64 so I think he probably knows his stuff.

good luck.

One other tip. Take notes on paper of what you change and document each adjustment, that way if you mess up the OC, and have to reset to factory defaults you will have a log of what was working before the last tweek that crashed the system.


----------



## 21Dante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Sure, VDIMM has nothing to do with the cpu so just run it at whatever voltage you need for your DIMM's.


Are you sure?I thought that imc is inside the die at devil's canyon.
And I read that high voltage could lead to cpu problems.of course that's what I read and I'm asking just to be sure.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21Dante*
> 
> Are you sure?I thought that imc is inside the die at devil's canyon.
> And I read that high voltage could lead to cpu problems.of course that's what I read and I'm asking just to be sure.


VDIMM is voltage to the memory modules. VCCSA (or system agent voltage) is voltage to the IMC, and that is what you want to be more wary of. I've seen VDIMM by some oc'ers here at 1.75-1.8v for 24/7. I run 1.725v for over 1.5 years now with RAM fan on 4x8GB modules. VCCSA should not exceed 1.25-1.3v for 24/7 -- I can get away with 0.89v.


----------



## 21Dante

I got it now,thanks.


----------



## RMiu

CPU Overclocking virgin here, looking forward to learning a lot. I've tried to dial in a manual voltage OC, all seems stable but I'm trying to figure out how to get the voltage to drop at lesser workloads. C7s is enabled, EIST is enabled, power plan is on balanced with 5% minimum processor state. I'm avoiding adaptive because from what I read it may potentially dial in dangerous voltage levels during certain (AVX) workloads. While I, and many, do not run into AVX workload for the most part, I'd prefer that not being a possibility at all. Hence why I'm using manual mode for CPU voltage.

HWiNFO reads a constant on the VCORE of my CPU cores. I will get a screenshot when I get home. Does anyone have any idea why my voltages aren't lowering?


----------



## itagouki

Funny
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RMiu*
> 
> CPU Overclocking virgin here, looking forward to learning a lot. I've tried to dial in a manual voltage OC, all seems stable but I'm trying to figure out how to get the voltage to drop at lesser workloads. C7s is enabled, EIST is enabled, power plan is on balanced with 5% minimum processor state. I'm avoiding adaptive because from what I read it may potentially dial in dangerous voltage levels during certain (AVX) workloads. While I, and many, do not run into AVX workload for the most part, I'd prefer that not being a possibility at all. Hence why I'm using manual mode for CPU voltage.
> 
> HWiNFO reads a constant on the VCORE of my CPU cores. I will get a screenshot when I get home. Does anyone have any idea why my voltages aren't lowering?


Funny you're asking the same question as me a week ago








Your Vcore doesn't drop because you set a static value in your bios.
For my Asus motherboard, I set Adapative. Doing so unlocks offset and target voltage.
My baseline was Vcore at 1.012 and my static OC was 4.5Ghz / 1.27V

I went the wrong way the first time. I set an offset of 0.258 and let the target to auto. Vcore did fluctuate higher than the wished 1.27 and hit like 1.38V.

After some research, I set offset to 0, the target voltage to 1.27 and it works. The VCore never exceeds 1.27V, AVX workload or not.


----------



## RMiu

The first post in this very thread has a guide saying manual can drop voltage when idle if EIST and C7 states are enabled. So the first post in an overclocking thread with 2k+ pages has misinformation?

If what you say is true that is a really handy tip no one has mentioned in the novel of guides I've read recently. Thank you.

I've ran into another problem, when trying to find a stable voltage the VCore listed in HWiNFO also show up as 1.280 V. Why is that? (I've been entering 1.260 - 1.272 V, creeping up the voltage as I test for stability). All inputs in-between becomes 1.280 V under load.


----------



## itagouki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RMiu*
> 
> The first post in this very thread has a guide saying manual can drop voltage when idle if EIST and C7 states are enabled. So the first post in an overclocking thread with 2k+ pages has misinformation?


My guess is all motherboards brand don't work the same way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RMiu*
> 
> If what you say is true that is a really handy tip no one has mentioned in the novel of guides I've read recently. Thank you.
> 
> I've ran into another problem, when trying to find a stable voltage the VCore listed in HWiNFO also show up as 1.280 V. Why is that? (I've been entering 1.260 - 1.272 V, creeping up the voltage as I test for stability). All inputs in-between becomes 1.280 V under load.


Weird indeed. Check your bios settings, there might be a feature adding extra juice.
A motherboard has an accuracy of 0.001V. If your input is 1.26, at worst you'd get 1.258-1.262.


----------



## RMiu

Here's a screenshot of EIST and C states lowering the VCore. Also in the screenshot is VCore showing 1.280 (even 1.296 V) when I put 1.260 through 1.272 V as part of the Manual Voltage in BIOS. Someone please enlighten me.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RMiu*
> 
> CPU Overclocking virgin here, looking forward to learning a lot.


For us to help you we need to know what MoBo you have, what CPU you are overclocking, and it helps to know the rest like the CPU cooler, and even the memory, case etc. Once you get the OC dialed in you may ask about temps, and stability ...

Please fill out your signature with your full system as it will help us help you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itagouki*
> 
> My guess is all motherboards brand don't work the same way.










Exactly.

The basics of the OC are the same, but the devil (pun intended) is in the details.


----------



## RMiu

Updated my sig with some preliminary specs. So is there a verdict on with my bios voltage differs from VCore shown in the program under manual voltage mode?

I know being unable to boot into Windows/WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR usually points to not enough CPU voltage, but what about upright freezing. As I've upped the voltages BSODs don't happen anymore but I get straight up computer freezing.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RMiu*
> 
> Updated my sig with some preliminary specs. So is there a verdict on with my bios voltage differs from VCore shown in the program under manual voltage mode?
> 
> I know being unable to boot into Windows/WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR usually points to not enough CPU voltage, but what about upright freezing. As I've upped the voltages BSODs don't happen anymore but I get straight up computer freezing.


My suggestion is to back off the multiplier to 44 and get the system stable under stress testing, and then work back up to 46 or higher.

I don't have a Hero VII but it was a really popular board so I'd search for a good step by step guide, and work on getting the system stable first, and then pushing up the speed, and then again once stable then enable power saving features.

As far as VCore being different from what is set, I'm not positive but I think the Vcore setting in BIOS is the target Vcore, and what HWiNFO is reporting is what is really there.

edit: and check to see what your LLC is set to. That can vary the voltage also.


----------



## RMiu

Setting Core Multiplier back to 44x just means testing the stock settings as a baseline right? If so, I've been running on stock settings for 2.5 years stable now.

Why set a target vcore when the computer is allowed to exceed it? I'm not quite understanding that.


----------



## Dan-H

Get it stable again since its crashing and then change one thing at a time.

44 should be slam dunk, but if it isn't stable at 44, something else is off.

Yes WHEA uncorrectable can be too low of Vcore, but i've had it when my memory timings were jacked up.

Doesn't sound like it is memory because you said you are at 99924


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RMiu*
> 
> Why set a target vcore when the computer is allowed to exceed it? I'm not quite understanding that.


sorry, didn't answer this...

Read up on Vdroop and LLC and why it helps. The target is a starting point, but voltages fluctuate. I won't do a very good job explaining LLC, but it compensates for the voltage drop but can overshoot some times.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraxKill*
> 
> The 5775C never got the attention it deserves because by the time it launched intel was well onto marketing Skylake and the reviews that tested the chip either didn't overclock it or didn't bother to test it on a discrete GPU giving the average reader a false indication of it's actual performance. Some reviewers did however test it and the results are SHOCKING when comparing it to Skylake. Add to this the fact that the CPU is nearing its 3 year birthday and the epiphany is even more pronounced.


I saw proper reviews when it launched, it is faster in some tasks than 4790K thanks to it's L4 cache but loses in other because of the lower clocks. It doesn't OC as well as 4790K and when both are OCed the 5775C still falls behind except selected use case such as gaming because games love cache overall and all the performance optimizations on low level often end up being cache hacks too, these crappy old engines being RAM limited having extra L4 reduces the need to go to RAM and thus gives better minimum and even average framerates, this was shown in reviews with dedicated GPUs and all. But then you look at price and the 5775C was the most expensive of all desktop i7s even more than 6700K which is a stronger chip overall.
Quote:


> To add to this, a few weeks ago, the Broadwell C thread on this board figured out how to overclock the eDRAM from the default 1800 up to 2000 and even 2200 which adds another 3-7% depending on the workload. The chip is an absolute gem that never got its chance to shine.


And what do you need to actually be able to OC the eDram? As far as I know you can't just go into UEFI and OC it can you?
Quote:


> Here are the top WinRar results for various quad cores which heavily stresses the memory architecture and as you can see Overclock members with the 5775C are hitting above many LN2 results on H2O or AIR
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/winrar/rankings#start=0#interval=20#cores=4


Honestly, WinRAR sucks on most CPUs except Intel quad cores for which it was optimized, it doesn't even scale well with cores or anything. It was a good compression 20 to 10 years ago but not really today and personally I'm using a free 7zip that beats it in performance and size anyway...
Quote:


> Here is a clock for clock IPC comparison to intel's latest...the 5775C is a gaming monster. (this is without overclocked eDRAM which would add 3-7% more to the 5775C)
> http://www.sweclockers.com/test/23937-intel-core-i9-7900x-skylake-x/21#content


At stock, yeah, for gaming only. Because L4 cache.
Quote:


> Now that you know about it here is the grain of salt.
> 
> The chip had a very short marking window and because the mobo manufactures moved onto the next platforms BIOS support is best on the flagship brands. All require a BIOS flash using an external utility. Asus seems to be the only one that got everything working. running the chip, being able to overclock the chip, being able to unlock the TDP on the chip (no throttle) and with a few key BIOS settings being able to overclock the eDRAM without a performance penalty.


Marking window?
Well how is the support on ASRock boards? I've seen them update many times with Broadwell but whether the necessary options are there or not... well Broadwell was dead as a fish because everyone wanted Skylake and DDR4 so there are almost no users to report things.
Quote:


> My recommendation, would be to hop into the 5775C thread here on overclock and *ask some questions after reading the last 20 pages or so, which are particularly juicy.*
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1583537/intel-broadwell-c-ownership-club/0_30
> 
> Best!


I don't see any eDram guide or what is actually needed to properly OC the BW chips.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGM3X*
> 
> I'm really thinking about getting one of these 5775C , good reviews on it .


I would have gotten it if it had much better performance than 4690K OC, but it really doesn't and even getting a used 5775C is near impossible at any reasonable price. And that's still pushing it by using DDR3 with 1.65V and not the special DDR3L BW is designed for. New CPU + new RAM... no wonder everyone went with SL and not BW when upgrading, newer platform and all.


----------



## KraxKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I saw proper reviews when it launched, it is faster in some tasks than 4790K thanks to it's L4 cache but loses in other because of the lower clocks. It doesn't OC as well as 4790K and when both are OCed the 5775C still falls behind except selected use case such as gaming because games love cache overall and all the performance optimizations on low level often end up being cache hacks too, these crappy old engines being RAM limited having extra L4 reduces the need to go to RAM and thus gives better minimum and even average framerates, this was shown in reviews with dedicated GPUs and all. But then you look at price and the 5775C was the most expensive of all desktop i7s even more than 6700K which is a stronger chip overall.
> And what do you need to actually be able to OC the eDram? As far as I know you can't just go into UEFI and OC it can you?
> Honestly, WinRAR sucks on most CPUs except Intel quad cores for which it was optimized, it doesn't even scale well with cores or anything. It was a good compression 20 to 10 years ago but not really today and personally I'm using a free 7zip that beats it in performance and size anyway...
> At stock, yeah, for gaming only. Because L4 cache.
> Marking window?
> Well how is the support on ASRock boards? I've seen them update many times with Broadwell but whether the necessary options are there or not... well Broadwell was dead as a fish because everyone wanted Skylake and DDR4 so there are almost no users to report things.
> I don't see any eDram guide or what is actually needed to properly OC the BW chips.
> I would have gotten it if it had much better performance than 4690K OC, but it really doesn't and even getting a used 5775C is near impossible at any reasonable price. And that's still pushing it by using DDR3 with 1.65V and not the special DDR3L BW is designed for. New CPU + new RAM... no wonder everyone went with SL and not BW when upgrading, newer platform and all.


The 5775c and the 46-4790k are not even in the same league. I went from 93fps in ARMA 3 Altis benchmark on a 4790k at 5.2ghz to 114fps on the 5775c with just a chip swap. As suggested, pop into the Broadwel C thread if you really want to get informed.

There are a bunch of reviews, benchmarks and eDRAM information. Especially after page 56 or so

Here http://www.overclock.net/t/1583537/intel-broadwell-c-ownership-club/1650

Here are my eDRAM OC'ing results
http://www.overclock.net/t/1583537/intel-broadwell-c-ownership-club/1680#post_26222904

Here is a review comparing the 5775C to digest.
http://techreport.com/review/28751/intel-core-i7-6700k-skylake-processor-reviewed/6

My 5775c at stock default clocks 3.3(3.7boost) was as fast as my 4790k was at 5.2ghz. I got 96fps on the 4790k at 5.2ghz and 93fps on the 5775c @ 3.7ghz and that was without an eDRAM overclock. With the eDRAM overclock my 5775C stock is actually faster than my full kilter 4790K a golden chip I still own. My experience is not exclusive. There are even prominent die hard overclock members that own both a 7700k and their feedback on the 5775c is very eye opening.

Besides the frame rate increase, here is a simple frametime illustration to ponder. There is nothing better than a 5775C on the z97 chipset. Not even close.


----------



## JackCY

Well in one of the worst game engines ever made, single threaded RAM limited sure the L4 will help noticeably but otherwise in other uses the 5.2GHz magical 4790K will slaughter the stock 5775C in multithreaded cache irrelevant tasks which are plenty.

In gaming only yes the 5775C is great for old crappy engines because of the L4 cache and removing the RAM bottleneck more. It's only/mostly that it shines in, old poorly made games. And maybe that useless WinRAR. Anything else even 4790K pulls ahead thanks to clocks because the L4 doesn't matter anymore but raw speed does. 5775C is all about cache hits.

How is x265 encoding speed? x264? Coupled with avisynth/vapoursynth. Even just Cinebench the BW parts get slaughtered because they cannot use that L4 advantage there.
Pretty much anything but poorly made games, BW gets slaughtered due to it's lower clocks and inability to leverage that L4 advantage. For crap games sure 5775C is a beast even with just 4.0-4.3Ghz OC at most.


----------



## KraxKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Well in one of the worst game engines ever made, single threaded RAM limited sure the L4 will help noticeably but otherwise in other uses the 5.2GHz magical 4790K will slaughter the stock 5775C in multithreaded cache irrelevant tasks which are plenty.
> 
> In gaming only yes the 5775C is great for old crappy engines because of the L4 cache and removing the RAM bottleneck more. It's only/mostly that it shines in, old poorly made games. And maybe that useless WinRAR. Anything else even 4790K pulls ahead thanks to clocks because the L4 doesn't matter anymore but raw speed does. 5775C is all about cache hits.
> 
> How is x265 encoding speed? x264? Coupled with avisynth/vapoursynth. Even just Cinebench the BW parts get slaughtered because they cannot use that L4 advantage there.
> Pretty much anything but poorly made games, BW gets slaughtered due to it's lower clocks and inability to leverage that L4 advantage. For crap games sure 5775C is a beast even with just 4.0-4.3Ghz OC at most.


Crap games? More like most games. Show me where the 5775c looses out to the 4790k? I sense sour grapes here more than anything.

Your exotic h264 workflows...please tell me you didn't get a quad core for that.

Basically what you've said is let's disregard the advantages of the 5775c and instead talk about workflows where a quad core chip is useless anyway. Right...ok


----------



## JackCY

Well I looked at the few reviews again and what there it shows as it did years ago the BW parts are only good at specific tasks and in others the L4 cache is not an advantage and the lower clocks are disadvantage. You can play it up all you want, I do know it's good at some games because it can leverage the L4 cache there but take something else than these crappy made game engines and the differences between all CPUs are close to none. And then when you move to non gaming the 5775C starts to be slower than HW/DC. Plus BW was always more expensive than any other Intel mainstream quad core CPUs even when newer launched, making them a pretty bad deal to buy new.


----------



## KraxKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Well I looked at the few reviews again and what there it shows as it did years ago the BW parts are only good at specific tasks and in others the L4 cache is not an advantage and the lower clocks are disadvantage. You can play it up all you want, I do know it's good at some games because it can leverage the L4 cache there but take something else than these crappy made game engines and the differences between all CPUs are close to none. And then when you move to non gaming the 5775C starts to be slower than HW/DC. Plus BW was always more expensive than any other Intel mainstream quad core CPUs even when newer launched, making them a pretty bad deal to buy new.


Again please show me something more than text. What you say is irrelevant when put to factual and practical use cases.

If you intend to use a quad core for h264 you're loosing either way. How often do you encode video, if often enough, then a quad core is a waste of money regardless of what you get.

Then, if you consider the fact the the 5775c is a 65w TDP part, mine runs 74w at 4.2ghz, that non gaming performance is amazing when you consider the haswell power usage.

I can run two 5775c system on the power envelope of a single 4790K.



If anybody is talking about impractical use it's you. The above makes the 10% or so the 5775c gives up in h246 and similar moot when it's a marginalized workflow that is not quad core appropriate anyway.

Most users could care less if it takes 60m or 66m to encode a video but game FPS and superior frame pacing is something you can experience in real time. If you are somebody that cares about x264/5 performance to the point where x264 performance increases are a valid reason to measure up against then you should be on an 8core or higher anyway.

As far as gaming, it's superior in just about every game out there because frame delivery and timing is very cache and mem dependent. The 4770/90K are gaming CPUs and we're always sold as such. So if you intend to merit those chips against the 5775C for h264 performance you're talking about inappropriate workflows.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraxKill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Well I looked at the few reviews again and what there it shows as it did years ago the BW parts are only good at specific tasks and in others the L4 cache is not an advantage and the lower clocks are disadvantage. You can play it up all you want, I do know it's good at some games because it can leverage the L4 cache there but take something else than these crappy made game engines and the differences between all CPUs are close to none. And then when you move to non gaming the 5775C starts to be slower than HW/DC. Plus BW was always more expensive than any other Intel mainstream quad core CPUs even when newer launched, making them a pretty bad deal to buy new.
> 
> 
> 
> Again please show me something more than text. What you say is irrelevant when put to factual and practical use cases.
> 
> If you intend to use a quad core for h264 you're loosing either way. How often do you encode video, if often enough, then a quad core is a waste of money regardless of what you get.
> 
> Then, if you consider the fact the the 5775c is a 65w TDP part, mine runs 74w at 4.2ghz, that non gaming performance is amazing when you consider the haswell power usage.
> 
> I can run two 5775c system on the power envelope of a single 4790K.
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody is talking about impractical use it's you. The above makes the 10% or so the 5775c gives up in h246 and similar moot when it's a marginalized workflow that is not quad core appropriate anyway.
> 
> Most users could care less if it takes 60m or 66m to encode a video but game FPS and superior frame pacing is something you can experience in real time. If you are somebody that cares about x264/5 performance to the point where x264 performance increases are a valid reason to measure up against then you should be on an 8core or higher anyway.
Click to expand...

How you doing in BF1 64 player?


----------



## KraxKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> How you doing in BF1 64 player?


I don't own BF1, but the overclock users in the 5775c thread that have upgraded from the 4790k to the 5775C have reported 20% over their 4790k's (dig through the thread a bit) as well as superior frame pacing and smoothness.

Here is a review that tested the 5775C in BF1...surprising? I know...(must be a "crappy" engine lol)
https://www.purepc.pl/procesory/broadwell_niszczyciel_test_core_i5_5675c_i_core_i7_5775c?page=0,30


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraxKill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> How you doing in BF1 64 player?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't own BF1, but the overclock users in the 5775c thread that have upgraded from the 4790k to the 5775C have reported 20% over their 4790k's (dig through the thread a bit) as well as superior frame pacing and smoothness.
> 
> Here is a review that tested the 5775C in BF1...surprising? I know...(must be a "crappy" engine lol)
> https://www.purepc.pl/procesory/broadwell_niszczyciel_test_core_i5_5675c_i_core_i7_5775c?page=0,30
Click to expand...

Not too surprising in single player, multiplayer is tough on 4 T machines ,especially when populated with 64 players.


----------



## KraxKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Not too surprising in single player, multiplayer is tough on 4 T machines ,especially when populated with 64 players.


There are are few members in the 5775C thread that talked specifically about multiplayer performance, one guy made a video. If this is your game of choice just use the "thread search"tool in the 5775C thread and ask some of those members about their experiences. Most upgraded from the 4790K to the 5775C. None were disappointed. Considering what you see above is without overclocked eDRAM, you can safely add 3-7% to that if you OC the L4. Good luck.

My system is built primarily for gaming and I was looking at building a 7700K or 7740K system until I realized I didn't need to spend money on a new board, new ram and could simply swap the chip.

One can buy a 5775C for $400 shipped, sell the 4790K and get a nice 20% performance bump for around $200. The alternative was to upgrade the board, the chip the ram etc...









There are folks in the Broadwell C owners thread that own both the 5775C and the 7700K, you'll find their feedback interesting. They claim their 5775C outperforms their DDR4 7700K system. I don't own a 7700K, but given the above, I don't find this surprising.

For gaming, there is currently no substitute especially if you're already/still on the Z97 platform. For synthetic workflows, h264/5 etc there are better offering even from...(oh gosh here it goes) AMD. Though the 65w TDP of the 5775C is till very attractive regardless.


----------



## RMiu

Just purely of curiosity, why does Adaptive Voltage have an offset parameter when all it seemingly does is subtract/add it from your overridden voltage. We can do simply math ourselves no? I must be missing something here.


----------



## Unknownm

Reading the post here. If I wanted to upgrade the cpu for LGA1150 would 5th gen be great?

I mean the only upgrade really is 4770k, 4790k but that's just to get 4 threads + 2MB L3 cache

Assuming I want to keep this dying platform. Also don't see any Xeon that support overclocking on my MB list


----------



## JackCY

KraxKill: for certain gaming as I've said the L4 cache is helpful but other than that when you cannot take advantage of the L4 cache due to not being cache/RAM bottlenecked the BW parts are slower compared to HW due to lower clocks. Power wise yes obviously it's a 14nm vs 22nm difference. But then get 1700 8 core with 65W power consumption if you care about power, double the cores and all for half the power. All you do is gaming apparently and for that yes the 5775C is a decent choice, that is for games that can run well on 4C CPUs but 4 cores for me is borderline enough for gaming and an 8 core is miles better. Depends what you play and do.
$400 for a 4 core with lower clocks and just extra L4 is a terrible deal. You can buy a whole new CPU+mobo+RAM for that instead thanks to AMD.

Also depends who tests it and using what insane GPUs.
So if you want some more reasonable data without $1k GPUs.






Performance, about the same for all, power, about the same for all tested CPUs.
Sure you can cherry pick a CPU bottlenecked scenarios using insane GPUs and see those L4 advantages.


----------



## KraxKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> KraxKill: for certain gaming as I've said the L4 cache is helpful but other than that when you cannot take advantage of the L4 cache due to not being cache/RAM bottlenecked the BW parts are slower compared to HW due to lower clocks. Power wise yes obviously it's a 14nm vs 22nm difference. But then get 1700 8 core with 65W power consumption if you care about power, double the cores and all for half the power. All you do is gaming apparently and for that yes the 5775C is a decent choice, that is for games that can run well on 4C CPUs but 4 cores for me is borderline enough for gaming and an 8 core is miles better. Depends what you play and do.
> $400 for a 4 core with lower clocks and just extra L4 is a terrible deal. You can buy a whole new CPU+mobo+RAM for that instead thanks to AMD.
> 
> Also depends who tests it and using what insane GPUs.
> So if you want some more reasonable data without $1k GPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Performance, about the same for all, power, about the same for all tested CPUs.
> Sure you can cherry pick a CPU bottlenecked scenarios using insane GPUs and see those L4 advantages.


*That's probably the most misleading review out there.*

Not only is he testing wildly different ram speeds and latency he's also testing at different clock speeds giving you absolutely zero to go on.

The eDRAM overclock is untouched in his review. Doubt he even knows what L4 is since he doesn't even mention it.

That is why it's important to know the performance at a fixed clock so we can see how the chips perform per clock.

He then talks about AIDA performance, which he conducted on the 5775c without a discrete GPU. Meaning L4 was off and not available to the core for caching.

Your comment about AMD is a regurgitation of what I already said. If you need CPU computation then you need more cores regardless.

His finding wildly contradict both the TechReport review as well as the polish review I posted earlier.

This is with every chip clocked at 1800mhz


----------



## KraxKill

I'll post the proper reviews one more time. For folks that are already on the z97 platform. There is simply no reason to upgrade their board, their ram when hey can get 7700k gaming performance on a platform they already own. When you consider the cost of the 5775c after selling your 4790k it's a no brainer.

If you look at reviews that are not paid shills you get a whole different picture.

You won't find a single person upgrading from the 4790k to the 5775c that is dissapoonted by the performance bump. Many are found right in this thread.

https://www.purepc.pl/procesory/broadwell_niszczyciel_test_core_i5_5675c_i_core_i7_5775c?page=0,34

http://techreport.com/review/28751/intel-core-i7-6700k-skylake-processor-reviewed/6

http://www.sweclockers.com/test/23937-intel-core-i9-7900x-skylake-x/21#content


----------



## KraxKill

You won't find much information on the 5775C and thus you have to do your own research..

*This is one of the more in depth 5775C discussions I've run across...*

*Go to 43min mark*


----------



## Scotty99

What even is a 5775c lol. I know its a broadwell chip but was it ever available for purchase? Ive literally never seen it at retail.


----------



## KraxKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What even is a 5775c lol. I know its a broadwell chip but was it ever available for purchase? Ive literally never seen it at retail.


Check out the video I posted just above and the reviews I posted above that and a page or two back.


----------



## Unknownm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraxKill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What even is a 5775c lol. I know its a broadwell chip but was it ever available for purchase? Ive literally never seen it at retail.
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the video I posted just above and the reviews I posted above that and a page or two back.
Click to expand...





so would you see a big difference compared to 4500Mhz 4790k when the 5775c tops out around 4200Mhz?

I was confused on how the CPU can use L4 cache (I thought that's system ram) but after reading this quote I can see the CPU uses it too. Which leads to my first question, does the higher cache out perform the higher clocked 4790k?
Quote:


> When we reviewed the Intel Core i7-5775C 'Broadwell' processor with Intel Iris Pro 6200 graphics we completed the review with the 128MB of eDRAM locked at 1800MHz. The eDRAM cache in the 4th and 5th generation *Intel Core Processors is a 16 way cache which can cache data from both the CPU and GPU*
> 
> The secondary use of the eDRAM ratio is for overclocking. Overclocking of the eDRAM is possible, but this is the first time anyone has been able to overclock eDRAM. The motherboard vendors all don't support eDRAM ratios in the UEFI just yet, but tier 1 board makers like ASUS and Gigabyte are leading the way and offer eDRAM ratio adjustment. The overclocking gurus inside of Intel has said that 2,200 to 2,250 MHz overclocks have been reached internally, but as with all overclocks no two processors are going to be identical and overclocking may case your part to fail prematurely.


----------



## KraxKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 
> so would you see a big difference compared to 4500Mhz 4790k when the 5775c tops out around 4200Mhz?
> 
> I was confused on how the CPU can use L4 cache (I thought that's system ram) but after reading this quote I can see the CPU uses it too. Which leads to my first question, does the higher cache out perform the higher clocked 4790k?


In *gaming* it's a 20% improvement in frame rate alone. This is before you consider frame time which is also superior on the 5775C due to 128mb of L4 bandwidth and low latency since the chip doesn't have to reach through the IMC (mem controller) and can read that frame data directly from the L4 at 35-40ns @ 60gb/s bandwidth.

My 5775C is 20% faster than my 4790K was at 5.2ghz, it's faster than the 6700K.

My Superposition 4K scores are 10,900 on a 1080Ti, at 2100mhz, 10,500 with the TI @ 2000mhz

The fastest 7700K systems in the Ti thread, are around 10,400 and many are struggling to break 10.3K or so.

The 5775C will be slower (˜10%) in h265/4 encode etc, but if you're getting a quad core to do that, you're doing it wrong anyway.


----------



## Unknownm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraxKill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 
> so would you see a big difference compared to 4500Mhz 4790k when the 5775c tops out around 4200Mhz?
> 
> I was confused on how the CPU can use L4 cache (I thought that's system ram) but after reading this quote I can see the CPU uses it too. Which leads to my first question, does the higher cache out perform the higher clocked 4790k?
> 
> 
> 
> In *gaming* it's a 20% improvement in frame rate alone. This is before you consider frame time which is also superior on the 5775C due to L4 bandwidth and latency since the chip doesn't have to reach through the IMC (mem controller) and can read that frame data directly from the L4 at 35-40ns @ 60gb/s bandwidth.
> 
> My 5775C is 20% faster than my 4790K was at 5.2ghz, it's faster than the 6700K.
> 
> My Superposition 4K scores are 10,900 on a 1080Ti, at 2100mhz, 10,500 with the TI @ 2000mhz
> 
> The fastest 7700K systems in the Ti thread, are around 10,400 and many are struggling to break 10.3K or so.
> 
> The 5775C will be slower (˜10%) in h265/4 encode etc, but if you're getting a quad core to do that, you're doing it wrong anyway.
Click to expand...





seems like a soild upgrade. Those prices just look so bad, ebay canada is going 400-600$ dollars.


----------



## KraxKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 
> seems like a soild upgrade. Those prices just look so bad, ebay canada is going 400-600$ dollars.


$383...no tax no problems. Sell the 4790K on eBay and you're out less than $200.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=5775c&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=


----------



## Unknownm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraxKill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 
> seems like a soild upgrade. Those prices just look so bad, ebay canada is going 400-600$ dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> $383...no tax no problems. Sell the 4790K on eBay and you're out less than $200.
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=5775c&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=
Click to expand...





Thanks I only own a 4690K actually









Well if I get some money saved least I can keep my PC going for a year or two more


----------



## Scotty99

Its a decent upgrade for people on older platform, but i wouldnt spend that kind of money with 6 core coffee around the corner.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraxKill*
> 
> $383...no tax no problems. Sell the 4790K on eBay and you're out less than $200.
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=5775c&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=


Yo Krax, how lonely are you with tge 5775C though? XD

In reality, I'm thinking I might try to get my hands on a 5775C, but i got a couple questions...

1) will it be any less snappy for daily desktop use? More fps and faster frame delivery would be nice for gaming, but my 4790K @5ghz is absolute lightning for desktop use, and i have reservations about the 5775C matching that.

2) compatibility. I know i could look it up, but I'm lazy and you love talking about the 5775C, so let's kill 2 birds with 1 stone. It's gonna work with any z97 mobo? Standard 1150 socket, even tho 14nm u say? Also my ram is only ddr3 1600 (granted it's C7). Is ram speed any more/less important with 5775C compared to with 4790K?

3) perhaps most importantly - is it soldered IHS or is it a candidate for delid? I got the tools/supplies and a successful delid under my belt, so I'm itchin to do another.

I know I could sell my 4790K for at least $200 so this is worth considering as I wait for coffee lake.

To your point about salty audience taking 6700K and 7700K bait - spot on, really. What's funny to me is that intel got em twice. By the 7700K, i don't know why anyone was buying. The 6700K was a lateral cpu move to upgrade platform (ddr4, onboard pcie 3.0 m.2). But then with 7700K you basically got a 6700K they factory overclocked a bit, and it ran hotter as a result, and then the big selling point for z270 from z170 was what? Optane, was it? Ay caramba. My 4790K @5ghz actually performs slightly better in benchmarks than the average overclocked 7700K. Not stock 7700K. OC 7700K. Obviously top end 7700K OCs will beat my chip, but the fact that there's even competition is borderline preposterous. Intel's 7th gen was insulting to the informed consumer. Anyone who "upgraded" from 4790K or 6700K got took, and sadly, they only have themselves to blame. I'll never forget the entertainment derived from sitting, thumbing through forum after forum reporting on the thermal spikes and overheating issues. Laughing so hard I had tears in my eyes.

You really have to tip your cap to Intel on the marketing. Reminds me of that old rhyme i heard in grade school...

"I could sell an eskimo ice at a high price, and sell it to him twice."


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> Yo Krax, how lonely are you with tge 5775C though? XD
> 
> In reality, I'm thinking I might try to get my hands on a 5775C, but i got a couple questions...
> 
> 1) will it be any less snappy for daily desktop use? More fps and faster frame delivery would be nice for gaming, but my 4790K @5ghz is absolute lightning for desktop use, and i have reservations about the 5775C matching that.
> 
> 2) compatibility. I know i could look it up, but I'm lazy and you love talking about the 5775C, so let's kill 2 birds with 1 stone. It's gonna work with any z97 mobo? Standard 1150 socket, even tho 14nm u say? Also my ram is only ddr3 1600 (granted it's C7). Is ram speed any more/less important with 5775C compared to with 4790K?
> 
> 3) perhaps most importantly - is it soldered IHS or is it a candidate for delid? I got the tools/supplies and a successful delid under my belt, so I'm itchin to do another.
> 
> *I know I could sell my 4790K for at least $200 so this is worth considering as I wait for coffee lake.*
> 
> To your point about salty audience taking 6700K and 7700K bait - spot on, really. What's funny to me is that intel got em twice. By the 7700K, i don't know why anyone was buying. The 6700K was a lateral cpu move to upgrade platform (ddr4, onboard pcie 3.0 m.2). But then with 7700K you basically got a 6700K they factory overclocked a bit, and it ran hotter as a result, and then the big selling point for z270 from z170 was what? Optane, was it? Ay caramba. My 4790K @5ghz actually performs slightly better in benchmarks than the average overclocked 7700K. Not stock 7700K. OC 7700K. Obviously top end 7700K OCs will beat my chip, but the fact that there's even competition is borderline preposterous. Intel's 7th gen was insulting to the informed consumer. Anyone who "upgraded" from 4790K or 6700K got took, and sadly, they only have themselves to blame. I'll never forget the entertainment derived from sitting, thumbing through forum after forum reporting on the thermal spikes and overheating issues. Laughing so hard I had tears in my eyes.
> 
> You really have to tip your cap to Intel on the marketing. Reminds me of that old rhyme i heard in grade school...
> 
> "I could sell an eskimo ice at a high price, and sell it to him twice."


Coffee is getting announced officially in a couple weeks, i imagine release isnt far after.


----------



## KraxKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> Yo Krax, how lonely are you with tge 5775C though? XD
> 
> In reality, I'm thinking I might try to get my hands on a 5775C, but i got a couple questions...
> 
> 1) will it be any less snappy for daily desktop use? More fps and faster frame delivery would be nice for gaming, but my 4790K @5ghz is absolute lightning for desktop use, and i have reservations about the 5775C matching that.
> 
> 2) compatibility. I know i could look it up, but I'm lazy and you love talking about the 5775C, so let's kill 2 birds with 1 stone. It's gonna work with any z97 mobo? Standard 1150 socket, even tho 14nm u say? Also my ram is only ddr3 1600 (granted it's C7). Is ram speed any more/less important with 5775C compared to with 4790K?
> 
> 3) perhaps most importantly - is it soldered IHS or is it a candidate for delid? I got the tools/supplies and a successful delid under my belt, so I'm itchin to do another.
> 
> I know I could sell my 4790K for at least $200 so this is worth considering as I wait for coffee lake.
> 
> To your point about salty audience taking 6700K and 7700K bait - spot on, really. What's funny to me is that intel got em twice. By the 7700K, i don't know why anyone was buying. The 6700K was a lateral cpu move to upgrade platform (ddr4, onboard pcie 3.0 m.2). But then with 7700K you basically got a 6700K they factory overclocked a bit, and it ran hotter as a result, and then the big selling point for z270 from z170 was what? Optane, was it? Ay caramba. My 4790K @5ghz actually performs slightly better in benchmarks than the average overclocked 7700K. Not stock 7700K. OC 7700K. Obviously top end 7700K OCs will beat my chip, but the fact that there's even competition is borderline preposterous. Intel's 7th gen was insulting to the informed consumer. Anyone who "upgraded" from 4790K or 6700K got took, and sadly, they only have themselves to blame. I'll never forget the entertainment derived from sitting, thumbing through forum after forum reporting on the thermal spikes and overheating issues. Laughing so hard I had tears in my eyes.
> 
> You really have to tip your cap to Intel on the marketing. Reminds me of that old rhyme i heard in grade school...
> 
> "I could sell an eskimo ice at a high price, and sell it to him twice."


1. You will most likely see an improvement in desktop use. Though you don't really qualify what that is. I'm assuming running a browser moving windows around opening and closing programs and such. I didn't see much difference here at all. People in the 5775C thread mentioned that it's smoother moving windows around and such and feels snapper because of the reduced DDR3 latencies. Effectively the L4 accelerates your DDR3. For me it was about the same, but I am on a 144hz display. It did feel "smoother" and with less latency, but this is hard to quantify empirically. I'm confident you won't be disappointed in regular desktop use.

2. Compatibility. Yes the chip is compatible with MOST z97-boards. All require a BIOS update to run the chips. So, make sure you update prior to installing the CPU...otherwise you'll see issues. Having said that, *support is best on ASUS boards*. By support I mean the following....

- overclocking (most boards have this figured out fine, however...
- unlocked TDP for overclocking. All but Gigabyte appear to have figured this one out.... (gigabyte requires you to run XTU to prevent TDP throttling at load). If you're on a Gbyte board, I'd recommend staying where you're at or swapping the board.
- eDRAM overclocking - This is so far successful mostly on ASUS boards, perhaps an MSI report or two and adds 3-7% depending on the game, bench or workload. Doing this reduces the DDR3 latency and you can measure this easily with AIDA.

The main issue, is that as you know the population of 5775C owners if fairly small. It's a boutique chip and there are few people exploring it at the limit.

I'm confident with this advice...

If you're on an ASUS Z97 board or perhaps MSI you will not be disappointed since you will have everything above + eDRAM overclocking (please confirm with MSI, there is an owner in the 5775C thread that has OCéd it successfully but there are many more Asus owners.

Run your favorite "in game" benches before and after. I went from a 4790K @ 5.2ghz and was very pleasantly surprised by this chips performance. It also runs much cooler since it's chewing on much less current. When I updated, I was looking for better frame timing because of L4 (fewer cache missed to RAM) but was more than happy to see a substantial frame rate increase in addition to the much smoother frame delivery. You can explore more about this topic by viewing the video I posted above and the tech report frame time results they posted in their review.

3. YES, the chip is a delid candidate, it is not soldered, I however didn't find a need to do it at all like I did my 4790K or like whats pretty much required on the 7700K. I'm running a 280mm rad on it and my 1080ti and my CPU is at 58C running Prime95 at 4.2ghz @ 1.280v, 3.8 cache and 2200mhz on the eDRAM. It's around 50C in ARMA3. I would say that if you find yourself temperature handicapped from achieving a clock bin at a reasonable voltage under 1.4v then you may want to consider this, otherwise doing it would only allow you to run a bit less voltage since you will see less v leakage at lower temps. If you can hit 4.2, 4.3 with it, you'll be more than satisfied.

I know that I am staying away from any intel upgrades until we see desktop 10nm chips. I would love to see them come out with a 6 core 10nm chip with 128mb or more of L4. Until that time, the incremental improvements (assuming they are improvements at all) will not be justified. To run CoffeeLake you're talking Board, RAM, + CPU and basically a whole new build. With this, it's an easy swap to gain a lot of life out of the z97 chipset for around $200 when all is said and done.

Good luck.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> so would you see a big difference compared to 4500Mhz 4790k when the 5775c tops out around 4200Mhz?
> 
> I was confused on how the CPU can use L4 cache (I thought that's system ram) but after reading this quote I can see the CPU uses it too. Which leads to my first question, does the higher cache out perform the higher clocked 4790k?


No.
The L4 cache is only useful in certain games that are cache and RAM latency limited. They are not just a few games though. BUT to see any gain at all you need a very expensive GPU such as 1080, 1080Ti, TXPp, etc. If you have a 1070 or lower the gains are minimal and non existent when you are GPU bottlenecked. But if you have a $600+ GPU then sure you can get your extra 10 fps and have instead of 140fps those 150fps you so much need or not need.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> seems like a soild upgrade. Those prices just look so bad, ebay canada is going 400-600$ dollars.


5775C was and still is the most expensive Intel quad core ever sold for consumer market in recent history of close to no performance improvements by Intel. Mostly because Intel doesn't lower prices over time, period, and they value the Iris graphics too much so they jump the price up overall for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Its a decent upgrade for people on older platform, but i wouldnt spend that kind of money with 6 core coffee around the corner.


For that oh you can sell 4790K for $200 and buy a $400 5775C... Yeah when a 6 core costs $200 today and $400 buys you an 8 core and mobo. Would have to be out of your mind or only care about games and having max FPS with an expensive GPU but even for that 6+ core is better from now on for new games.

It would be a reasonably upgrade for non K and say at most 4690K owners if the price of 5775C was lower and actually reflect the market state especially considering the competition now.

If you don't have an expensive GPU and can't find the 5775C cheap, it's a waste of money to buy it for $400. Might as well sell what you have, ditch Intel altogether and use that money to get something far better than waste $400 on an old quad core just because it has 128MB of L4 cache and doesn't clock high at all.


----------



## KraxKill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> No.
> The L4 cache is only useful in certain games that are cache and RAM latency limited. They are not just a few games though. BUT to see any gain at all you need a very expensive GPU such as 1080, 1080Ti, TXPp, etc. If you have a 1070 or lower the gains are minimal and non existent when you are GPU bottlenecked. But if you have a $600+ GPU then sure you can get your extra 10 fps and have instead of 140fps those 150fps you so much need or not need.
> 5775C was and still is the most expensive Intel quad core ever sold for consumer market in recent history of close to no performance improvements by Intel. Mostly because Intel doesn't lower prices over time, period, and they value the Iris graphics too much so they jump the price up overall for it.
> For that oh you can sell 4790K for $200 and buy a $400 5775C... Yeah when a 6 core costs $200 today and $400 buys you an 8 core and mobo. Would have to be out of your mind or only care about games and having max FPS with an expensive GPU but even for that 6+ core is better from now on for new games.
> 
> It would be a reasonably upgrade for non K and say at most 4690K owners if the price of 5775C was lower and actually reflect the market state especially considering the competition now.
> 
> If you don't have an expensive GPU and can't find the 5775C cheap, it's a waste of money to buy it for $400. Might as well sell what you have, ditch Intel altogether and use that money to get something far better than waste $400 on an old quad core just because it has 128MB of L4 cache and doesn't clock high at all.


Said by a guy that doesn't own a 5775C and thus has no experience with it.

Suggests upgrading the motherboard ram + CPU to gain multiple cores is somehow cheaper than simply upgrading the CPU.

Lacks data to support his claims in disagreement to numerous reviews posted above, and reports in the 5775C thread as well as those from this thread that have upgraded from the 4790K

One has to wonder what the motivation is behind this logic.

My supporting data. Judge for yourself.

https://www.purepc.pl/procesory/broadwell_niszczyciel_test_core_i5_5675c_i_core_i7_5775c?page=0,34

http://techreport.com/review/28751/intel-core-i7-6700k-skylake-processor-reviewed/6

http://www.sweclockers.com/test/23937-intel-core-i9-7900x-skylake-x/21#content


----------



## JackCY

You only see what you want to see a cherry picked use case and reviews and are OK with paying $400 for a quad core CPU in 2017.


----------



## 21Dante

Has anyone tried delidding 4690/4790 with a 3d printed tool?
Although my temps aren't that high(about 62-63 at gaming and 76-77 at small ftt,with 25 ambient.those at 4,2ghz),since my warranty was over a year ago,I'm thinking of delidding because I want to push my 4690 to 4,6 for 24/7.
Also what TIM do you recommend to replace the toothpaste used by intel?
Finally,because I won't delid it again soon,how much time since the temps start to rise again,and I'll have to replace the tim?
If after 6 months,the thermal paste needs to be changed,then I won't propably bother delidding.


----------



## JackCY

Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut

http://www.thermal-grizzly.com/produkte/25-conductonaut

If you keep the IHS played and won't expose the raw copper the liquid metal pastes made of Galinstan shouldn't react almost at all with nickel plated surface. It should not need to be replaced as long as you use liquid metal or some thick paste that won't get pushed out easily.

Just use a vice, if you have those 3D printed holders you still need a vice unless you prefer hammer or stomping on it what ever people use instead. 3D printed stuff is brittle.


----------



## LittleMeezers

I use conductonaut.

Coollaboratory seems to be the most popular.

Gelid also a big name.

Any should be comparable.

You shouldn't need to replace the liquid metal, but once you've done a delid i doubt you'd see that as a burden anyway. I mean if you're on this thread and looking to delid, i would imagine you'd be excited to have a look under the hood in the future. Just make sure if you use an adhesive to relid, that you don't overdo it - since you may want to get back in there.

As for how to go about the delid, i can't attest to the 3d printer, but would be interested in your results if you try. I would caution against the use of a vise. It's not that it can't be done right, but moreso that it can be done wrong. I think getting the right tool makes more sense. I got the rockit 88 and not only was it absurdly easy, but it removed any risk of damage whatsoever, which is why i decided to go that route. I guess it depends on your budget, but around $50 (i got the relid tool as well) to own and have the RIGHT toold on-hand for future use was a no-brainer to me. It is advertised as lga 1150/1151, so you already know it works on haswell, dc, sky, kaby, coffee. And even if intel changes socket size, the cavity of the tool could easily be manipulated to accommodate any size within reasonable limits. Spreading the cost over several $250+ cpus is just a smart investment imho.

And if you really were worried about the $50 setback, you could charge friends $5 or $10 a piece to use your new tool. Cost sharing is caring.

GL and HF.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> I use conductonaut.
> 
> Coollaboratory seems to be the most popular.
> 
> Gelid also a big name.
> 
> Any should be comparable.
> 
> You shouldn't need to replace the liquid metal, but once you've done a delid i doubt you'd see that as a burden anyway. I mean if you're on this thread and looking to delid, i would imagine you'd be excited to have a look under the hood in the future. Just make sure if you use an adhesive to relid, that you don't overdo it - since you may want to get back in there.
> 
> As for how to go about the delid, i can't attest to the 3d printer, but would be interested in your results if you try. I would caution against the use of a vise. It's not that it can't be done right, but moreso that it can be done wrong. I think getting the right tool makes more sense. I got the rockit 88 and not only was it absurdly easy, but it removed any risk of damage whatsoever, which is why i decided to go that route. I guess it depends on your budget, but around $50 (i got the relid tool as well) to own and have the RIGHT toold on-hand for future use was a no-brainer to me. It is advertised as lga 1150/1151, so you already know it works on haswell, dc, sky, kaby, coffee. And even if intel changes socket size, the cavity of the tool could easily be manipulated to accommodate any size within reasonable limits. Spreading the cost over several $250+ cpus is just a smart investment imho.
> 
> And if you really were worried about the $50 setback, you could charge friends $5 or $10 a piece to use your new tool. Cost sharing is caring.
> 
> GL and HF.


Dont you find conductanaut is a bit more watery than clu
Clu tends to .. whats da word.. stay like droplets..


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraxKill*
> 
> Said by a guy that doesn't own a 5775C and thus has no experience with it.
> 
> Suggests upgrading the motherboard ram + CPU to gain multiple cores is somehow cheaper than simply upgrading the CPU.
> 
> Lacks data to support his claims in disagreement to numerous reviews posted above, and reports in the 5775C thread as well as those from this thread that have upgraded from the 4790K
> 
> One has to wonder what the motivation is behind this logic.
> 
> My supporting data. Judge for yourself.
> 
> https://www.purepc.pl/procesory/broadwell_niszczyciel_test_core_i5_5675c_i_core_i7_5775c?page=0,34
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/28751/intel-core-i7-6700k-skylake-processor-reviewed/6
> 
> http://www.sweclockers.com/test/23937-intel-core-i9-7900x-skylake-x/21#content


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KraxKill*
> 
> 1. You will most likely see an improvement in desktop use. Though you don't really qualify what that is. I'm assuming running a browser moving windows around opening and closing programs and such. I didn't see much difference here at all. People in the 5775C thread mentioned that it's smoother moving windows around and such and feels snapper because of the reduced DDR3 latencies. Effectively the L4 accelerates your DDR3. For me it was about the same, but I am on a 144hz display. It did feel "smoother" and with less latency, but this is hard to quantify empirically. I'm confident you won't be disappointed in regular desktop use.
> 
> 2. Compatibility. Yes the chip is compatible with MOST z97-boards. All require a BIOS update to run the chips. So, make sure you update prior to installing the CPU...otherwise you'll see issues. Having said that, *support is best on ASUS boards*. By support I mean the following....
> 
> - overclocking (most boards have this figured out fine, however...
> - unlocked TDP for overclocking. All but Gigabyte appear to have figured this one out.... (gigabyte requires you to run XTU to prevent TDP throttling at load). If you're on a Gbyte board, I'd recommend staying where you're at or swapping the board.
> - eDRAM overclocking - This is so far successful mostly on ASUS boards, perhaps an MSI report or two and adds 3-7% depending on the game, bench or workload. Doing this reduces the DDR3 latency and you can measure this easily with AIDA.
> 
> The main issue, is that as you know the population of 5775C owners if fairly small. It's a boutique chip and there are few people exploring it at the limit.
> 
> I'm confident with this advice...
> 
> If you're on an ASUS Z97 board or perhaps MSI you will not be disappointed since you will have everything above + eDRAM overclocking (please confirm with MSI, there is an owner in the 5775C thread that has OCéd it successfully but there are many more Asus owners.
> 
> Run your favorite "in game" benches before and after. I went from a 4790K @ 5.2ghz and was very pleasantly surprised by this chips performance. It also runs much cooler since it's chewing on much less current. When I updated, I was looking for better frame timing because of L4 (fewer cache missed to RAM) but was more than happy to see a substantial frame rate increase in addition to the much smoother frame delivery. You can explore more about this topic by viewing the video I posted above and the tech report frame time results they posted in their review.
> 
> 3. YES, the chip is a delid candidate, it is not soldered, I however didn't find a need to do it at all like I did my 4790K or like whats pretty much required on the 7700K. I'm running a 280mm rad on it and my 1080ti and my CPU is at 58C running Prime95 at 4.2ghz @ 1.280v, 3.8 cache and 2200mhz on the eDRAM. It's around 50C in ARMA3. I would say that if you find yourself temperature handicapped from achieving a clock bin at a reasonable voltage under 1.4v then you may want to consider this, otherwise doing it would only allow you to run a bit less voltage since you will see less v leakage at lower temps. If you can hit 4.2, 4.3 with it, you'll be more than satisfied.
> 
> I know that I am staying away from any intel upgrades until we see desktop 10nm chips. I would love to see them come out with a 6 core 10nm chip with 128mb or more of L4. Until that time, the incremental improvements (assuming they are improvements at all) will not be justified. To run CoffeeLake you're talking Board, RAM, + CPU and basically a whole new build. With this, it's an easy swap to gain a lot of life out of the z97 chipset for around $200 when all is said and done.
> 
> Good luck.


I'm on a gigabyte board. Bummer. I can't justify buying another z97 board at this juncture, assuming I could even find one, so I'll officially retire this 5775C pipedream.

As for my plans to get a coffee lake, my reasoning has more to do with mobo/chipset/function (mostly onboard m.2) than cpu performance. Sky and Kaby were marginal, but I see the i5-8600K as a substantial upgrade to any of the latest i7-K models, and at the expected $250 range that will be a steal, though maybe only by Intel's standards. I have beef with hyperthreading as well, but that's another story entirely.

Anyway, I appreciate the good info and sources regarding the 5775C, and your images on the thread have had me rollin. Well played at appropriate times.


----------



## 21Dante

Thanks all for the advice.
I'll order some LM and then study some more about the 3d printed tools to see if anyone had any problems with them.
If I get to it,I'll post feedback.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Dont you find conductanaut is a bit more watery than clu
> Clu tends to .. whats da word.. stay like droplets..


I have only used conductonaut, so i have no basis for comparison among liquid metals used for delids. That said, these are "liquid" metals, so i would imagine they're all kinda runny - certainly compared to a traditional paste TIM. To your point, conductonaut did seem noticeably runny and i had some concern that when standing my pc upright (mobo vertical) for use, that the liquid metal would drip down and pool up inside the cpu cavity below the die. However, my OCD got the best of me and i re-de-lidded to investigate this specific concern as well as a concern that i had used too much. Despite its lack of viscosity, the liquid metal had not dripped at all - it adhered to the die and the underside of the IHS opposite the die. My temps have not elevated at all since the delid, so i have no reason to suspect the liquid metal has dripped.

I think the most important thing is to smear the liquid metal onto the die, using the applicator that comes with your product. The beloved "pea" method for paste TIMs would not be appropriate in this use and i would imagine would increase the chance of drippage to virtual certainty. I think the smearing of the liquid metal onto the die serves more function in assuring adherence than it does in assuring coverage. That was just my observation, though.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> I use conductonaut.
> 
> Coollaboratory seems to be the most popular.
> 
> Gelid also a big name.
> 
> Any should be comparable.
> 
> You shouldn't need to replace the liquid metal, but once you've done a delid i doubt you'd see that as a burden anyway. I mean if you're on this thread and looking to delid, i would imagine you'd be excited to have a look under the hood in the future. Just make sure if you use an adhesive to relid, that you don't overdo it - since you may want to get back in there.
> 
> As for how to go about the delid, i can't attest to the 3d printer, but would be interested in your results if you try. I would caution against the use of a vise. It's not that it can't be done right, but moreso that it can be done wrong. I think getting the right tool makes more sense. I got the rockit 88 and not only was it absurdly easy, but it removed any risk of damage whatsoever, which is why i decided to go that route. I guess it depends on your budget, but around $50 (i got the relid tool as well) to own and have the RIGHT toold on-hand for future use was a no-brainer to me. It is advertised as lga 1150/1151, so you already know it works on haswell, dc, sky, kaby, coffee. And even if intel changes socket size, the cavity of the tool could easily be manipulated to accommodate any size within reasonable limits. Spreading the cost over several $250+ cpus is just a smart investment imho.
> 
> And if you really were worried about the $50 setback, you could charge friends $5 or $10 a piece to use your new tool. Cost sharing is caring.
> 
> GL and HF.


Those rock it and der8auser tools are nothing but a small vise. Some tools rotate instead of push like a vise but that depends on what you're trying to delid it can be a bad idea to rotate the IHS instead.


----------



## Amuro

hi guys, my 4790k is underclocked 4.0ghz @ 1.025vcore with gskill trident x 2400mhz cl10 32gb stock only trfc is changed to 256 default is 313, i got 43.4 ns on aida64 latency before 44.1, my cpu temp maxed at 61c gaming watch dogs 2. and its stable, at 250 trfc it will crash exit to desktop


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amuro*
> 
> hi guys, my 4790k is underclocked 4.0ghz @ 1.025vcore with gskill trident x 2400mhz cl10 32gb stock only trfc is changed to 256 default is 313, i got 43.4 ns on aida64 latency before 44.1, my cpu temp maxed at 61c gaming watch dogs 2. and its stable, at 250 trfc it will crash exit to desktop


If it were me, rather than spending too much time overclocking the RAM, I would kick up the clock rate on the CPU to 44 and drop the RAM to 1600 Mhz and for most everything it will be faster.

I spent a ton of time tweeking the G.Skill RAM in my system. I bought it for another system and it was DDR31600 CL7 but I wanted 2400. It made a small difference, but 4.7Ghz made a much, much, much bigger difference.

Here is where the RAM timings ended up. http://www.overclock.net/t/1570386/ddr3-1600-cl7-to-ddr3-2133-or-2400-where-is-the-best-place-to-get-complete-timings/0_30

There's a link in that thread to the G.Skill forum and they were really helpful with sub timing suggestions.


----------



## Amuro

tnx, ill try those mem settings, im trying to achieve the most optimal min fps on my games, in the most power efficient way, thats why i underclock, undervolt my cpu, heck my 1080ti is only at 60% powerlimit, gaming at 144hz 1080p, witcher 3 ultra hw on x8 gives me an average of 112 fps, min 100fps with my current settings


----------



## Amuro

updated. ok, i only changed trfc to 256 and trefi to 32768, timing 10 12 12 31 cr1, aida64 35 37 35 latency 41.6, this is a single sided not samsung, gskill trident x 2400mhz cl10 1.65v, my cpu 4790k is still 4ghz underclock/volt on a msi z97 gaming 3. so far stable on games, will test more will my memory overheat? there is no ram temp sensor on my board. tnx


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> If it were me, rather than spending too much time overclocking the RAM, I would kick up the clock rate on the CPU to 44 and drop the RAM to 1600 Mhz and for most everything it will be faster.
> 
> I spent a ton of time tweeking the G.Skill RAM in my system. I bought it for another system and it was DDR31600 CL7 but I wanted 2400. It made a small difference, but 4.7Ghz made a much, much, much bigger difference.
> 
> Here is where the RAM timings ended up. http://www.overclock.net/t/1570386/ddr3-1600-cl7-to-ddr3-2133-or-2400-where-is-the-best-place-to-get-complete-timings/0_30
> 
> There's a link in that thread to the G.Skill forum and they were really helpful with sub timing suggestions.


Thanks for that link.

2666Mhz passes memtest (USB boot) 12-14-14-40-2T-450-65535, while using XMP profile for 2400mhz speed for the rest of timings.

Trying to push lower tRFC (at 440 quick prime95 run). Should I keep 65535 tREFI or 32727 instead, or does it even matter?


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Thanks for that link.
> 
> 2666Mhz passes memtest (USB boot) 12-14-14-40-2T-450-65535, while using XMP profile for 2400mhz speed for the rest of timings.
> 
> Trying to push lower tRFC (at 440 quick prime95 run). Should I keep 65535 tREFI or 32727 instead, or does it even matter?


Yes, try to lower tRFC.

I can't get my tREFI higher than 30000 with the Gigabyte BIOS so I can't answer your question. I don't think it matters that much, but I can't say for sure firsthand..


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Yes, try to lower tRFC.
> 
> I can't get my tREFI higher than 30000 with the Gigabyte BIOS so I can't answer your question. I don't think it matters that much, but I can't say for sure firsthand..


Yeah so I pushed 2800Mhz, 13-15-15-43-500-2T-65535. tRFC 480 failed after 1st complete memtest. 500 is just fine in passing memtest, I guess prime95 fma3 just to make sure it's stable.

Thank you though! REP+ I was never able to hit 2600/2800 with my ram and I'm guessing the tREFI was the issue


----------



## Amuro

^nice whats your aida64 latency.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amuro*
> 
> ^nice whats your aida64 latency.


I tried the portable zip, than installer.

Both keep telling me my 30 days trial is up... I never even installed this software before

If you link me to some FREE non trial software i'll post up a SS


----------



## Unknownm

went to wendy's for some fast food.

Ran prime95 28.10 with FMA3, SUM inputs error checking & Round off checking. Also uncore is 3900mhz instead of 3800mhz with same voltage (1.160v)


----------



## JackCY

2400 CL10 or 2660 CL11 with -4MB/s read +4MB/s write -1MB/s copy and -1ns latency? Hard to test for any real world differences. Same result in Cinebench.


----------



## 21Dante

I don't think there is any noticeable difference.
I've read many benches,because I want to get mine to 2400 C10 ,and usually anything over that,has very loose timings and the performance is worse.
But C11 is good.


----------



## JackCY

I don't really have much luck with my RAM, it can run some changes but not big at all. The refresh does lower latency but it's quite useless 3-4ns (<10%), not noticeable anywhere. 47.5 ns stock, 44ns reduced, 42ns pushed borderline unstable be it with speed or timings.


----------



## Unknownm

REFERENCE Stock timings 11-13-13-31-361-2T-9304

*(OVERCLOCK Timings)*
2400Mhz: 10-12-12-34-350-1T-65535
2800Mhz: 13-15-15-43-500-2T-65535

Comparing results from AIDA64 Memory benchmarks



Not only AIDA64. MEMTEST reports higher L3 cache bandwidth with 2800Mhz. Both 2400 & 2800 cannot be lower timings, this is the max both speeds will go

*AID64 in spoiler so I'm not lying*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Amuro

update. with above settings, these is my witcher 3 performance, im disputing digitalfoundrys 4790k + 2400mhz ddr3 + titan x pascal ocd result.
Note that mine is underclocked/undervolted/powerlimited both cpu/gpu.






digitalfoundry:


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> REFERENCE Stock timings 11-13-13-31-361-2T-9304
> 
> *(OVERCLOCK Timings)*
> 2400Mhz: 10-12-12-34-350-1T-65535
> 2800Mhz: 13-15-15-43-500-2T-65535
> 
> Comparing results from AIDA64 Memory benchmarks
> 
> 
> 
> Not only AIDA64. MEMTEST reports higher L3 cache bandwidth with 2800Mhz. Both 2400 & 2800 cannot be lower timings, this is the max both speeds will go


Are you sure you're not running something in the background?
I can give you some numbers for comparison with 2400-11-13-13-32-2-300ish-9400ish-stock, 2400-10-12-12-30-1-230-65535 and what I'm running now 2400-11-13-13-32-250-1-65535.
Your numbers look low to me. I'm getting 35.0,37.5,34.0, 47.4ns stock. And 36.7, 37.6, 35.5, 42.4ns with lower timings and latency. The differences in performance are a margin of error since I can't OC to say 2933 with some great timings etc. for any change to be worthwhile. Plus if I go above 2400 stock the read performance drops, write performance goes up, just weird RAM.

Here is some previous examples, oh hell I can just fish them out from saved, no need to rests









Stock 2400, lower latency

lower timings and latency, 2600 lower timings and latency than stock


Sadly these reports like to fluctuate as they are waaay too short tests. No idea why AIDA doesn't make them longer to avoid the variances more.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> REFERENCE Stock timings 11-13-13-31-361-2T-9304
> 
> *(OVERCLOCK Timings)*
> 2400Mhz: 10-12-12-34-350-1T-65535
> 2800Mhz: 13-15-15-43-500-2T-65535
> 
> Comparing results from AIDA64 Memory benchmarks
> 
> 
> 
> Not only AIDA64. MEMTEST reports higher L3 cache bandwidth with 2800Mhz. Both 2400 & 2800 cannot be lower timings, this is the max both speeds will go
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you're not running something in the background?
> I can give you some numbers for comparison with 2400-11-13-13-32-2-300ish-9400ish-stock, 2400-10-12-12-30-1-230-65535 and what I'm running now 2400-11-13-13-32-250-1-65535.
> Your numbers look low to me. I'm getting 35.0,37.5,34.0, 47.4ns stock. And 36.7, 37.6, 35.5, 42.4ns with lower timings and latency. The differences in performance are a margin of error since I can't OC to say 2933 with some great timings etc. for any change to be worthwhile. Plus if I go above 2400 stock the read performance drops, write performance goes up, just weird RAM.
> 
> Here is some previous examples, oh hell I can just fish them out from saved, no need to rests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock 2400, lower latency
> 
> lower timings and latency, 2600 lower timings and latency than stock
> 
> 
> Sadly these reports like to fluctuate as they are waaay too short tests. No idea why AIDA doesn't make them longer to avoid the variances more.
Click to expand...

I think uncore plays a big part here

You are 4200Mhz, while I'm 3900Mhz. Your chip is WAY better than mine for overclocking as I'm pushing 1.3v (1.304v) to hit stable 4500Mhz and 1.170v uncore to hit 3900Mhz.

No joke I need about 1.19v (1.2v) to hit stable 4000Mhz uncore for the price of high temps.

It may just be I need faster uncore to get much of my ram overclock


----------



## mouacyk

G.Skill Trident X's

2x8GB 2933 @ 2666 1T 1.65v with tightened Seconds, Thirds, tRFC and tREFI. SA + 0.025v. This is the best 2666 efficiency and stability I've ever got with these PBC MFR modules:


4x8GB @ 2666 3T 1.73v with tightened Seconds, Thirds, tRFC and tREF. SA + 0.025v.


These are stable 24/7. I use them to play BF1 and compile code in Gentoo Linux. My sentimentality towards these modules are preventing me from leaving Z97. If anyone knows of a setup where 7700K is working with DDR3 on Z170, please let me know.

Every timing value you see is locked in manually.


----------



## JackCY

I can drop it to 3.9Ghz and test again, I'm running the Windows based memtest now with just lower latencies and stock timings, so far no problem. But the other aggressive timings etc. while providing almost no performance increase were borderline unstable for long tasks such as encoding, but hard to tell as my GPU can be a culprit in that as well at times.
Don't know how much the uncore can tolerate voltage wise and there isn't really any practical gain from it so I keep it 1.170V 4.2Ghz. Core 1.230V 4.5Ghz.

7700K is worthless. Same as 4790K pretty much. Get an 8 core at least. Intel is launching 6 cores now which is still borderline not a useful upgrade. I don't get the switch to DDR4 either, almost same speeds and all, higher latencies I can guess for cheaper price.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I can drop it to 3.9Ghz and test again, I'm running the Windows based memtest now with just lower latencies and stock timings, so far no problem. But the other aggressive timings etc. while providing almost no performance increase were borderline unstable for long tasks such as encoding, but hard to tell as my GPU can be a culprit in that as well at times.
> Don't know how much the uncore can tolerate voltage wise and there isn't really any practical gain from it so I keep it 1.170V 4.2Ghz. Core 1.230V 4.5Ghz.
> 
> 7700K is worthless. Same as 4790K pretty much. Get an 8 core at least. Intel is launching 6 cores now which is still borderline not a useful upgrade. I don't get the switch to DDR4 either, almost same speeds and all, higher latencies I can guess for cheaper price.


Here's the thing, It's personal because everyone here is gonna say "prime95 FMA3 is unrealistic use x264 blah blah" the downside to prime95 is temps which yes are unrealistic. This processor COULD run 4.6/4.7 with 1.35, 1.4v but would throttle down once it hits 100c mark because of prime95. I respect everyone choice of stress testing their system I just happen to use prime95 to give a final pass of stability and if this means throttling occurs than it's a problem for my overclock.

To keep within temp limits SA/Digital/Analog can't pass 100mV, uncore 1.2, vcore 1.3v, vinput 1.8v. DRAM is 1.8v and more DRAM V does give higher temps.

Just waiting for my Liquid Ultra to come in to lower temps as AS5 is on both IHS and CPU DIE.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I can drop it to 3.9Ghz and test again, I'm running the Windows based memtest now with just lower latencies and stock timings, so far no problem. But the other aggressive timings etc. while providing almost no performance increase were borderline unstable for long tasks such as encoding, but hard to tell as my GPU can be a culprit in that as well at times.
> Don't know how much the uncore can tolerate voltage wise and there isn't really any practical gain from it so I keep it 1.170V 4.2Ghz. Core 1.230V 4.5Ghz.
> 
> 7700K is worthless. Same as 4790K pretty much. Get an 8 core at least. Intel is launching 6 cores now which is still borderline not a useful upgrade. I don't get the switch to DDR4 either, almost same speeds and all, higher latencies I can guess for cheaper price.


With Coffee Lake 6C/12T release imminent, yeah the 7700K is worthless. I suppose it's time to abandon DDR3 for good now, since Coffee Lake will not run on Z170.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Here's the thing, It's personal because everyone here is gonna say "prime95 FMA3 is unrealistic use x264 blah blah" the downside to prime95 is temps which yes are unrealistic. This processor COULD run 4.6/4.7 with 1.35, 1.4v but would throttle down once it hits 100c mark because of prime95. I respect everyone choice of stress testing their system I just happen to use prime95 to give a final pass of stability and if this means throttling occurs than it's a problem for my overclock.
> 
> To keep within temp limits SA/Digital/Analog can't pass 100mV, uncore 1.2, vcore 1.3v, vinput 1.8v. DRAM is 1.8v and more DRAM V does give higher temps.
> 
> Just waiting for my Liquid Ultra to come in to lower temps as AS5 is on both IHS and CPU DIE.


Same here 4.7-7-6-6 at 1.35V+, not delided so temps go nuts above 1.3V. The only other thing worth lowering for a couple watts is Vccin which I run at 1.6V as my chip doesn't really care about it. Uncore is worthless to push and Vsa, ioa, iod I've decided to keep at auto which puts them to 1.1-1.2V no difference power wise really but stability can suffer if volted down close to stock.

3.9 vs 4.2 uncore, no difference:

Before, two 3.9, after:


All within margin of error and the usual AIDA variance.

That's stock 2400 CL11-13-13-32 but CR1, 250, 65535 to reduce latency not that anyone would notice, seems useless to OC RAM as before even when I pushed the timings down by 1 to 10-12-12-30 etc.

I think the differences are simply due to RAM and what the UEFI selects automatically as other settings for the RAM. I'm getting quite similar results to what reviews of the RAM showed. You need other type/maker of RAM than what I have that is used in higher speed sticks and can actually OC but those used to and still do cost a fortune often.


----------



## Unknownm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Here's the thing, It's personal because everyone here is gonna say "prime95 FMA3 is unrealistic use x264 blah blah" the downside to prime95 is temps which yes are unrealistic. This processor COULD run 4.6/4.7 with 1.35, 1.4v but would throttle down once it hits 100c mark because of prime95. I respect everyone choice of stress testing their system I just happen to use prime95 to give a final pass of stability and if this means throttling occurs than it's a problem for my overclock.
> 
> To keep within temp limits SA/Digital/Analog can't pass 100mV, uncore 1.2, vcore 1.3v, vinput 1.8v. DRAM is 1.8v and more DRAM V does give higher temps.
> 
> Just waiting for my Liquid Ultra to come in to lower temps as AS5 is on both IHS and CPU DIE.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here 4.7-7-6-6 at 1.35V+, not delided so temps go nuts above 1.3V. The only other thing worth lowering for a couple watts is Vccin which I run at 1.6V as my chip doesn't really care about it. Uncore is worthless to push and Vsa, ioa, iod I've decided to keep at auto which puts them to 1.1-1.2V no difference power wise really but stability can suffer if volted down close to stock.
> 
> 3.9 vs 4.2 uncore, no difference:
> 
> Before, two 3.9, after:
> 
> All within margin of error and the usual AIDA variance.
Click to expand...





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> *That's stock 2400 CL11-13-13-32 but CR1, 250, 65535* to reduce latency not that anyone would notice, seems useless to OC RAM as before even when I pushed the timings down by 1 to 10-12-12-30 etc.
> 
> I think the differences are simply due to RAM and what the UEFI selects automatically as other settings for the RAM. I'm getting quite similar results to what reviews of the RAM showed. You need other type/maker of RAM than what I have that is used in higher speed sticks and can actually OC but those used to and still do cost a fortune often.


First of all thanks for posting!

I can't help notice (in bold + underline) tRFC is 250 while mine was 400/500. So... Reset my timings to XMP profile with 10-13-13-31 BUT 220 tRFC instead of 400.



I wonder where that extra 5/6GB bandwidth is?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> ...
> I wonder where that extra 5/6GB bandwidth is?


XMP doesn't always optimize timings for bandwidth efficiency (although should be better with DDR4 now). For the most part, it just ensures compatibility at the rated speed, often times through making use of very loose secondary and tertiary timings. Let's see what your board set those to, then we can tell you where the 5GB/s performance went.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> First of all thanks for posting!
> 
> I can't help notice (in bold + underline) tRFC is 250 while mine was 400/500. So... Reset my timings to XMP profile with 10-13-13-31 BUT 220 tRFC instead of 400.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder where that extra 5/6GB bandwidth is?


I'm just toying with it out of curiosity but I know from before already that I can't really push frequency (decreases read speed and all that weird stuff) nor improve timings without excessive testing and getting borderline unstable (even at 1.75V).
Can run 230, 220 won't boot, but the difference is minimal, default is 314 in XMP but UEFI may set it to 364 or something on auto I don't remember. CR1, 250, 65535 (up from 9400) seems to pass so far. The tREFI helps a lot with latency and read speed too, +1GB/s read and -3.5ns latency, CR1 helps a little sometimes and the tRFC no difference I can tell just minor latency maaaybee.

Screenshot your UEFI RAM settings I guess, I have mine on auto and selected performance mode but I've never noticed a difference from that maybe it's a touch more aggressive with the auto timings who knows. Probably not as low as mouacyk has it manually, but not far above on auto and at 2400MHz CL11-13-13-32. If I push it borderline unstable I gain about 11 marks in Cinebench at best. And I'm in no mood to ever go and fiddle with all the 40-50 timings/settings and test each for 8h one by one to gain so little performance lol

Maybe MSI is playing it safe with the timings on auto for you.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> ...
> I wonder where that extra 5/6GB bandwidth is?
> 
> 
> 
> XMP doesn't always optimize timings for bandwidth efficiency (although should be better with DDR4 now). For the most part, it just ensures compatibility at the rated speed, often times through making use of very loose secondary and tertiary timings. Let's see what your board set those to, then we can tell you where the 5GB/s performance went.
Click to expand...

Alright i'll post them up after windows updates to 16251 rs3. I'll do BIOS screen shot


----------



## Amuro

here is mine


----------



## Unknownm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> ...
> I wonder where that extra 5/6GB bandwidth is?
> 
> 
> 
> XMP doesn't always optimize timings for bandwidth efficiency (although should be better with DDR4 now). For the most part, it just ensures compatibility at the rated speed, often times through making use of very loose secondary and tertiary timings. Let's see what your board set those to, then we can tell you where the 5GB/s performance went.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> First of all thanks for posting!
> 
> I can't help notice (in bold + underline) tRFC is 250 while mine was 400/500. So... Reset my timings to XMP profile with 10-13-13-31 BUT 220 tRFC instead of 400.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder where that extra 5/6GB bandwidth is?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just toying with it out of curiosity but I know from before already that I can't really push frequency (decreases read speed and all that weird stuff) nor improve timings without excessive testing and getting borderline unstable (even at 1.75V).
> Can run 230, 220 won't boot, but the difference is minimal, default is 314 in XMP but UEFI may set it to 364 or something on auto I don't remember. CR1, 250, 65535 (up from 9400) seems to pass so far. The tREFI helps a lot with latency and read speed too, +1GB/s read and -3.5ns latency, CR1 helps a little sometimes and the tRFC no difference I can tell just minor latency maaaybee.
> 
> Screenshot your UEFI RAM settings I guess, I have mine on auto and selected performance mode but I've never noticed a difference from that maybe it's a touch more aggressive with the auto timings who knows. Probably not as low as mouacyk has it manually, but not far above on auto and at 2400MHz CL11-13-13-32. If I push it borderline unstable I gain about 11 marks in Cinebench at best. And I'm in no mood to ever go and fiddle with all the 40-50 timings/settings and test each for 8h one by one to gain so little performance lol
> 
> Maybe MSI is playing it safe with the timings on auto for you.
Click to expand...





Alright after a painful Windows update I reinstalled again and everything's fine

I took what mouacyk & JackCY said about secondary timings and MSI applying "safe" timings. I reviewed XMP timings (Main, Advanced) and since it shows you the "current" timings applied (which is XMP) I typed in my timings (1-11-13-13-31-260-65535) than typed stock timings to the rest (only skipped Latency, On-Die timings)

Still have to do AIDA64 benchmark to see if this "changed" anything but in the mean time you guys could review these pictures and see what's up?



EDIT: AIDA64 run


----------



## JackCY

I don't see anything too awful that should have such a big impact. But I'm no RAM guru.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Still have to do AIDA64 benchmark to see if this "changed" anything but in the mean time you guys could review these pictures and see what's up?


The tRRD and tFAW seem too high for this speed. For me, I found that tRRD has a significant impact on bandwidth efficiency. Try to get this as close to 4 as possible, and keep tFAW as close to tRRD * 4 as possible also. Try to lower tWCL by 1 also.

tWRRD can probably lower to around 18.

Everything else looks OK. For 2400MHz, the ideal primaries are 10-12-12-31, but JackCY seems to get good efficiency with CAS11 anyway. What are your timings beyond primaries?


----------



## 21Dante

I have a 4690K with a Gigabyte Z97 HD3.
I was trying to find the minimum voltage just to be stable at 4,6Ghz.
While I inserted 1.214 at bios and saved,the mobo went crazy,restarted 3 times by itself and reverted by itself to an older bios.
I guess somehow the bios got corrupted.Thank god that mobo is dual bios.
After many tries and restarts(it refused to boot normally,or enter bios,sometimes it restarted 2 or 3 times just to get to bios) I managed to flash again the latest bios and everything looks ok again.
I guess it was too much for that mobo to try and play with settings at both memory and cpu.
However my Kingston savage (stock 1600mhz) look stable at [email protected],65V and 11-13-14-32(there are the timings for savage 2400 mhz edition) and cpu looks stable 4,[email protected],224 V.
I'll leave it there for some days and then I'll try to finetune and see if I can get the memory to work at C10.


----------



## 21Dante

Tried some Intel XTU and AIDA64.
Both memory and cpu look stable there.Didn't run for too long however,I don't have the patience.
If I get any Bsod I'll test further.
My temps at those were below 80 C.
I tried P95 but that thing hit 90+C fast.
For gaming what temps do you think are safe ?
Ambient temp here is 29C right now,so it will only get cooler .


----------



## PaulDF

So I kinda have a problem here, and I came here to (hopefully) see if someone can shed me some light on some subjects of the matter.

I've built this rig for quite a while now, by the beggining of the year aprox., and i've got a new CPU cooler recently (Deepcool Gammmaxx 400, It was the wisest choice as my case can't fit a CM 212 or anything over 155mm, and I'm getting pretty good temps here in my end btw, did a stress test on Prime with 1.320 vcore and reached a maximum of 82ºC). Decided to finally OC it, here are the specs:

i5 4690k (bought it used, works flawleslly since the day i've got it)
MSI Z97 G45 (lastest BIOS, dunno the number tho)
2x4GB Kingston HyperX Fury 1600 (manually configured timings to 10-10-10-30-2T and locked voltage to 1,500)
EVGA GTX 970 SC
4 Hard drives (2 on RAID)
500w PSU*
Windows 10

Programs used:

HWINFO64
Cinebench R15
AIDA64 - CPU, FPU, Cache and Memory
Prime95 v26.6 - only Using Small FFTs option
x264 Stability Test
Intel Extreme Tuning (I know, crap)

*It's a VERY old PSU and crappy, and unfortunately I can't change it right now. Huntkey is the brand, can't even remember when I've bought it lol, but it's doing the job very nicely so far, doesn't get too hot when gaming, absolute zero voltage fluctuations except from 12v rail, wich generally goes from 12.300 to 12.144 as far as HWiNFO shows on stress tests/gaming. PS: It has only a 4-pin CPU aux cable, not the 8-pin.

On to the subject: As I decided to OC my rig, reading every guide on the net, I've shot for a 44x mult. Changed almost everything on the BIOS that has been mentioned in the guides, and could'nt make it stable on Prime95 v26 or any other stress tests, with 1.3v(!), I've seen people getting away with waaaaaaay less than that, left my uncore to 35x always, even tried lowering VCCIN to 1,500 or 1,600, as mentioned in some places that some Devil's Canyon's chips tend to like a lower VCCIN and got better stability out of it. But messing with just 0,005 increments on VCCIN make my PC boot or not boot at all, like it's VERY sensitive to any voltage applied on VCCIN. Couldn't manage to get in the OS with more than 1,600 VCCIN. Even tried raising Vring to 1.2v and raise Uncore to get more close to core mult, no luck at all

So I've decided to start everything from scratch, leaving all at AUTO, just upped the core mult to x43 and left uncore to x35. Big surprise: VID in BIOS show 1.196 (vcore shows 1,200 on HWInfo, and 1,920 on VCCIN. Got it running prime for about 2 hours, and for the life of me I couldn't manage to get 20 minutes on Prime with 44x on core and 1,3 on vcore (basically the same in all other tests like x264, AIDA, Intel XTU)! Here's a shot from my brief test, gonna leave it overnight.



And here are my bios settings and voltages for x43 core multiplier, everything on auto just for the sake of testing:






Tried x40, x41, x42 and x43 multipliers, every mult was stable on auto voltages, and I've noticed the vcore voltage difference on each mult is very very small, like small voltage jumps, here's what I've seen on BIOS:

Default - 1,056 VID
39x - 1,168 VID
40x - 1,176 VID
41x - 1,184 VID
42x - 1,184 VID (same as 41x)
43x - 1,192 VID

Changing to 44x gives me 1,240 VID (anything above 44x doesn't change from 1,240), that's a huge jump from 43x

And here are the 4.5 settings I've been testing, boots fine to OS but crashes on prime after 10-15min:






*vcore tops out at 1,270v on stress testing
*apparently manual and adaptive voltages are the same thing on this board as I've been reading
*anything OVER 1,500v on my VCCIN would result on crashes booting the OS, tried 0,050v increments until I've reached 1,9v-2.0v and nothing
*Vdroop - tried every level and nothing
*those said settings are the most stable that I've managed on this frequency, tried lots of combos, raising/lowering VCCSA / IOA / IOD, nothing too
*boosted vcore to 1.3 on BIOS, effectively 1,328 on load, same thing besides more heat
*another note here: I don't know if it's supposed to work this way, but every voltage that I set on BIOS ends up not being the exact numbers that I've actually set, either on auto/override/adaptive modes, i.e. setting VCCIN 1,920v, the BIOS itself reads 1,936v. Sometimes even at 0,001v steps, it doesn't make any difference at all to the final voltage

I'm wondering if my chip is crappy or it is showing degradation of any kind? Or there is something that I'm missing here? I'm no expert in OC, tried some times in the past with other systems I've had (AMD), but obviously things change alot from different tech. Or maybe it has to do with my crappy PSU limiting the overclock (so far even when stressing I didn't get any shutdowns at all, just BSOD's, WHEA_UNCORRECTIBLE_ERROR most of the time, or CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT), or maybe the fact that my PSU only have a 4-pin motherboard cable, when it should have an 8-pin one?
Sorry for my english, I may have mispelled something, and sorry if any of these subjects have been discussed before, I've been reading about 40 pages today and did found some tips, but there are 2217 pages and it would be impossible to read them all lol

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> The tRRD and tFAW seem too high for this speed. For me, I found that tRRD has a significant impact on bandwidth efficiency. Try to get this as close to 4 as possible, and keep tFAW as close to tRRD * 4 as possible also. Try to lower tWCL by 1 also.
> 
> tWRRD can probably lower to around 18.
> 
> Everything else looks OK. For 2400MHz, the ideal primaries are 10-12-12-31, but JackCY seems to get good efficiency with CAS11 anyway. What are your timings beyond primaries?


I will screenshot it out, I do some transcoding but that's on GPU and it's hard to tell what is crashing if it's the GPU or CPU or RAM... I think it's still the GPU. So random and impossible to tell, going to set the RAM again and lower the GPU.

Stock:



OC with CR1:



OC with CR2:


OC with CR1, tRRD 4, tFAW 16, tWRRD 18:
 No change, margin of error.

OC with CR1, tRRD 4, tFAW 16, tWRRD 18, tWTR 4, tRTP 4, tRDRDDR 5 DD 5, tWRDRDDR 5 DD 5, tRDWR 12 DR 12 DD 12:
 Finally seems to be making a tiny tiny bit of difference in AIDA64. Can't tell which one it is I changed it all at once like that.

What do you use to properly validate memory OC? Many hours of the bootable USB memtest86? Or something else?

OC with CR1, ... minimized, 11 11 11:
 +200MB/s write

Even CL10 doesn't really improve anything anymore, just -1ns:
 -1ns

And now he's wondering where he's losing 8GB/s


----------



## Unknownm

Im at work but I took some pictures.

I know memtest bandwidth doesn't matter but 2800mhz gave 24500 Mb/s and now tighter timings on stock speed I hit the same bandwidth.
















Sent from HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## mouacyk

@Unknownm Looking back your BIOS screenshots, I noticed that your RTL's and IO Latencies are incorrectly trained. I see 45/45/*47/48* for RTL's and 4/4/5/6 for IOL's. I believe correct training should result in 45/45/46/46 and 4/4/5/5 or just 4/4/4/4. See if your BIOS has a way to turn on "MCH Full Check" and "Enable training". On my board, they're not on by default. You may also have to bump VCCSA a notch and/or VDIMM a bit too if it's still training incorrectly.

Your tFAW should not be 5 but tRRD * 4, so 20. Also lower tWTR and tRTP towards 4 as well.

@JackCY Regarding
Quote:


> What do you use to properly validate memory OC? Many hours of the bootable USB memtest86? Or something else?


I do 1-2 runs of MemTest+ Test 5 as preliminary, then follow up with HyperPI 32M 2 passes, and then finally 1 hour of Google StressAppTest with 94% memory allocation. After that, several rounds of BF1 and then overnight 5 compiles of chromium.

Fyi, your CR1 RTL and IOL's also look incorrectly trained as well.

In case you guys are curious where I'm getting these values from, I'm referencing an Asus ROG Z87 guide:
https://rog.asus.com/articles/maximus-motherboards/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/

A lot of the timing names should be the same, and especially the abbreviations.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> @Unknownm Looking back your BIOS screenshots, I noticed that your RTL's and IO Latencies are incorrectly trained. I see 45/45/*47/48* for RTL's and 4/4/5/6 for IOL's. I believe correct training should result in 45/45/46/46 and 4/4/5/5 or just 4/4/4/4. See if your BIOS has a way to turn on "MCH Full Check" and "Enable training". On my board, they're not on by default. You may also have to bump VCCSA a notch and/or VDIMM a bit too if it's still training incorrectly.
> 
> Your tFAW should not be 5 but tRRD * 4, so 20. Also lower tWTR and tRTP towards 4 as well.
> 
> @JackCY Regarding
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you use to properly validate memory OC? Many hours of the bootable USB memtest86? Or something else?
> 
> 
> 
> I do 1-2 runs of MemTest+ Test 5 as preliminary, then follow up with HyperPI 32M 2 passes, and then finally 1 hour of Google StressAppTest with 94% memory allocation. After that, several rounds of BF1 and then overnight 5 compiles of chromium.
> 
> Fyi, your CR1 RTL and IOL's also look incorrectly trained as well.
> 
> In case you guys are curious where I'm getting these values from, I'm referencing an Asus ROG Z87 guide:
> https://rog.asus.com/articles/maximus-motherboards/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/
> 
> A lot of the timing names should be the same, and especially the abbreviations.
Click to expand...

Hey thanks. I did try trrd at 4 but it didn't post.

See I knew it was off. Those rtls and iols are stock and untouched and loaded from the xmp profile. I will try this when I get home from work

What can be done to post TRRD at 4? Maybe I'll go back to 11-13-13-31 and give it a push to 4

Sent from HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> [@JackCY Regarding
> I do 1-2 runs of MemTest+ Test 5 as preliminary, then follow up with HyperPI 32M 2 passes, and then finally 1 hour of Google StressAppTest with 94% memory allocation. After that, several rounds of BF1 and then overnight 5 compiles of chromium.
> 
> Fyi, your CR1 RTL and IOL's also look incorrectly trained as well.
> 
> In case you guys are curious where I'm getting these values from, I'm referencing an Asus ROG Z87 guide:
> https://rog.asus.com/articles/maximus-motherboards/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/
> 
> A lot of the timing names should be the same, and especially the abbreviations.


Thanks for link, can't find RTL IOL there though. I'm setting them manually to the lowest autodetected so 45/45/4/4 etc. It won't boot with higher than needed that I find out everytime I change CR or CL and these need to be adjusted. Should I drop them down? But how much is usual for 2400?

Pi runs fine, but then that thing seems useless, eats 1 core and uses HDD too, beats me what inefficient algorithm is that. super_pi_mod_v1.5, never a fan of these outdated PI benches.

RTL-IOL
45-45-3-3
Seems to work. Anything lower not now with all the previous changes to other stuff.

 -0.1ns at best


----------



## mouacyk

@Unknownm I find that if a timing doesn't post, bumping up VDIMM by 0.01v until it does is a good start. However, it looks like you're at at 1.8v? If so, it means your modules can't do that low of timing and you will have settle for higher timing value.

@JackCYHyperPI is multithreaded and will reveal RAM instability within 10-15 minutes, depending on how fast your CPU is running. I find that if HyperPI 32M passes, it's usually good for short gaming sessions.

Not sure what's usual RTL for 2400, but for 2666 at 11-13-13-35 CR1 with 1.65v, it is 46/46/47/47 4/4/4/4. You might get lower RTL training if you use CAS 10, instead of 11 like you have now.

AFAIK, the following CAS are standards:

2133: 10 - compatibility, 9 - performance (kits with 8 are rare)
2400: 11 - compatibility, 9 & 10 - performance
2666: 12 - compatibility, 10 & 11 - performance


----------



## JackCY

I got HyperPI and well that's just a GUI for the same SuperPI, exact same, simply runs multiple copies of it at once :/ I've never used this to test for stability or anything, seems pointless.
Did do some encoding and gaming, no issues so far.

37.0, 37.8, 35.5GB/s, 43.7ns, I guess not bad for a 2400MHz CL11-13-13-32. CL10, would have to test it a lot to be sure it's stable, it never seemed to be for a long constant use.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> @Unknownm I find that if a timing doesn't post, bumping up VDIMM by 0.01v until it does is a good start. However, it looks like you're at at 1.8v? If so, it means your modules can't do that low of timing and you will have settle for higher timing value.


Alright I reviewed everything posted here.

RTL = 45/45/46/46
IOL = 4/4/5/5 or 4/4/4/4
tRRD = 4 (or best)
tWTR = 4 (or best)
tRTP = 4 (or best)
tWRRD = 18
tWCL = 1 lower
tRAW = TRRD x 4
Enable training

Each step is setting value of 1 timing than restarting and waiting for POST

1: Reset ram values, Loaded XMP profile than valued each timing manually.

2: RTL NO POST 45/45/45/45 OR 45/45/46/46 OR 46/46/46/46. Final POST @ 47/47/48/48

3: IOL POST 4/4/4/4 (from: 4/5/5/4)

4: tREFI 65535

5: tREC 275

6: tRRD NO POST @ 4 while POST @ 5

7: tWTR POST @ 4

8: tRTP POST @ 4

9: tFAW [tRRD x 4] = POST @ 20

10: tWCL NO POST @ 9, POST DEFAULT @ 10

11: tWRRD POST @ 18 (from 25)

Ran MEMTEST passed twice.




after all of this.. STILL the same bandwidth as 10-13-13-35-1T


----------



## Unknownm

Update:

To hit 10 CAS. I had to set IOL to 5/5/5/5 from 4/4/4/4. Even 4/4/5/5 wouldn't POST with 10cas.

11 CAS and 1T (from 2T) wouldn't post with 4/4/4/4 or 5/5/5/5


----------



## mouacyk

@Unknownm I see that your memtest runs single thread? I don't think it's stressing it enough in the test. Can't recall if version 4 has it -- should be available at the beginning by pressing F2. For sure, version 5 has multi-threaded testing.

I have a hard time believing that a tREFI of 65K is completely stable, and may be masking your bandwidth problems. My RAM is exceptional along with the IMC, and I had to slowly back down to 30K to pass 2 rounds of memtest test 5 in multithreads.

Can you list your VCCSA/IO, VDIMM, and VCore, VCCIN, and VCache voltages please? Need to make sure your CPU and cache clocks were completely stable prior.

RTL formula reading -- https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/773966-comprehensive-memory-overclocking-guide/
Even though it's for DDR4, it seems to work for DDR3 if you don't multiply the tCL by 2.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> @Unknownm I see that your memtest runs single thread? I don't think it's stressing it enough in the test. Can't recall if version 4 has it -- should be available at the beginning by pressing F2. For sure, version 5 has multi-threaded testing.
> 
> I have a hard time believing that a tREFI of 65K is completely stable, and may be masking your bandwidth problems. My RAM is exceptional along with the IMC, and I had to slowly back down to 30K to pass 2 rounds of memtest test 5 in multithreads.
> 
> Can you list your VCCSA/IO, VDIMM, and VCore, VCCIN, and VCache voltages please? Need to make sure your CPU and cache clocks were completely stable prior.
> 
> RTL formula reading -- https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/773966-comprehensive-memory-overclocking-guide/
> Even though it's for DDR4, it seems to work for DDR3 if you don't multiply the tCL by 2.


actually I always enable *muti thread before the test starts.* since memtest starts with single thread.

CPU is stable with 1.3vcore, 1.8vinput, 1.160vring (39x). I've had this CPU for a few years and it's always been stable 4.5Ghz with listed voltages

EDIT:


----------



## mouacyk

@Unknownm Just an observation -- your L3 latency is consistently 1ns greater than JackCY's and mine.

A couple more things to look for in BIOS: CPU Current Capability and DRAM Current Capability. If those aren't set above 100% already, set them to around 130% otherwise there may be throttling.

Last note -- is your DRAM voltage (VDIMM) really 1.8v? Does it need that much to post? I don't like how it shows 3.66v (doubled the 1.8v) on the left -- what is that?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> @Unknownm Just an observation -- your L3 latency is consistently 1ns greater than JackCY's and mine.
> 
> A couple more things to look for in BIOS: CPU Current Capability and DRAM Current Capability. If those aren't set above 100% already, set them to around 130% otherwise there may be throttling.
> 
> Last note -- is your DRAM voltage (VDIMM) really 1.8v? Does it need that much to post? I don't like how it shows 3.66v (doubled the 1.8v) on the left -- what is that?


What current capability are you taking about?.

CPU overcurrent is 160% (max setting)
dram phase is disable from normal or auto.

Also 1.8v because that's the max voltage I'll apply to my ram sticks. Also I'm not sure why it shows double voltage. Honestly it's always reported double voltage no matter what ram stick and I've two different kinds and both report double voltage.

Even auto dram reports 3v (1.5v x2)

Sent from HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> What current capability are you taking about?.
> 
> CPU overcurrent is 160% (max setting)
> dram phase is disable from normal or auto.
> 
> Also 1.8v because that's the max voltage I'll apply to my ram sticks. Also I'm not sure why it shows double voltage. Honestly it's always reported double voltage no matter what ram stick and I've two different kinds and both report double voltage.
> 
> Even auto dram reports 3v (1.5v x2)
> 
> Sent from HTC 10 using Tapatalk


"CPU Current limit" is a setting in your BIOS. It's different from the overcurrent protection setting.
Can't seem to find a similar setting for DRAM.

I don't think it's a good idea to go directly to 1.8v. From my experience, too much voltage has also caused instability or hidden deficiencies too. You really should start at 1.65v and step up only if needed.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> @Unknownm Just an observation -- your L3 latency is consistently 1ns greater than JackCY's and mine.
> 
> A couple more things to look for in BIOS: CPU Current Capability and DRAM Current Capability. If those aren't set above 100% already, set them to around 130% otherwise there may be throttling.
> 
> Last note -- is your DRAM voltage (VDIMM) really 1.8v? Does it need that much to post? I don't like how it shows 3.66v (doubled the 1.8v) on the left -- what is that?


Hey I pulled out my multimeter and measured dram voltage on motherboard.

It reports 1.82v under prime95 fma3 load so maybe the sensor double the voltage x hoe much sticks in system.

Also other voltages:
Vinput
Vcore
Vring
SA voltage






































Sent from HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> What current capability are you taking about?.
> 
> CPU overcurrent is 160% (max setting)
> dram phase is disable from normal or auto.
> 
> Also 1.8v because that's the max voltage I'll apply to my ram sticks. Also I'm not sure why it shows double voltage. Honestly it's always reported double voltage no matter what ram stick and I've two different kinds and both report double voltage.
> 
> Even auto dram reports 3v (1.5v x2)
> 
> Sent from HTC 10 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> "CPU Current limit" is a setting in your BIOS. It's different from the overcurrent protection setting.
> Can't seem to find a similar setting for DRAM.
> 
> I don't think it's a good idea to go directly to 1.8v. From my experience, too much voltage has also caused instability or hidden deficiencies too. You really should start at 1.65v and step up only if needed.
Click to expand...

All those digit power settings I posted are the only settings available and all of them are maxed out. I cannot find any CPU current limit settings in this bios

Sent from HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## mouacyk

If anything, it would be a power throttle on the RAM and a similar RAM setting should be available but your BIOS manual doesn't list any, only the CPU. Might still be worth a try, since you overclocked the CPU anyway.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> 
> 
> If anything, it would be a power throttle on the RAM and a similar RAM setting should be available but your BIOS manual doesn't list any, only the CPU. Might still be worth a try, since you overclocked the CPU anyway.


Oh yes I was confused because that setting is in CPU features to do with turbo. Which is disabled... All power settings are

It's at 1024










Sent from HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## mouacyk

Is it possible that your DRAM modules are single-ranked? That would be very strange for 8GB modules, but would explain the lower bandwidth.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Is it possible that your DRAM modules are single-ranked? That would be very strange for 8GB modules, but would explain the lower bandwidth.


How do you check. I bought it new from ncix it came as a pair in a corsair packaging box.

Sent from HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## mouacyk

Try the SIV64X app that is used here in this thread to discuss DDR4 modules:
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=166231


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Try the SIV64X app that is used here in this thread to discuss DDR4 modules:
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=166231


says ranks 2


----------



## mouacyk

OK, so it is dual rank.

You're definitely missing some performance:
http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/CORSAIR_VENGANCE_PRO_16Gb_DDR3_2400_CL11.html


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> OK, so it is dual rank.
> 
> You're definitely missing some performance:
> http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/CORSAIR_VENGANCE_PRO_16Gb_DDR3_2400_CL11.html


Sigh just what is missing. Can't be the motherboard? Where do I start...

Sent from HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unknownm

well maybe someone can review ALL bios settings

I took screen shot of everything

BIOSSETTINGS.zip 1786k .zip file


https://www.virustotal.com/#/file/366dfe40a5ef6cfe9f17300aae7c9a99b1e7f9d112f391deeddfb63dfadd139e/detection


----------



## mouacyk

SA voltage is safe up to 1.25 and you're only at 1.0v. Might want to bump that to around 1.15v.
Have you tried a more realistic tREFI value and DRAM voltage, rather than just going straight to the max?


----------



## Amuro

my settings



my conservative gaming benchmark
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCze_je-jMNwt-MJbnl_sNHw


----------



## JosiahBradley

Greetings fellow devils canyon owners. Still rocking my 4790K and hoping to finally achieve maximum stable overclock. I can get to 5Ghz on water stable but it is toasty, was hoping to at least get some benches done at 5.1Ghz and complete a cinebench run. I can do one thread but the moment I fire up multithreaded bench it locks up the system. I'll post my settings when I get home much later tonight. I game with it set to 4.9 because that appears to be the most stable for say to day usage. I've booted into windows at 5.2 but it crashes trying to run anything more than idle.

Happy to join the team!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> SA voltage is safe up to 1.25 and you're only at 1.0v. Might want to bump that to around 1.15v.
> Have you tried a more realistic tREFI value and DRAM voltage, rather than just going straight to the max?


tREFI doesn't post with timings that tight. 32767 that is. If everything is auto besides 11-13-13-31 I can post lower tEFRI

Sent from HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> tREFI doesn't post with timings that tight. 32767 that is. If everything is auto besides 11-13-13-31 I can post lower tEFRI
> 
> Sent from HTC 10 using Tapatalk


tREFI is the time interval between each time the DRAM modules are refreshed with charge in order to retain their values. Higher values give more performance, because there is less interruption to reading operations. Lower values means the modules are refreshed more often, and reading will have to wait according to the time specified by tRFC after each refresh. I would say tREFI is tighter as it increases.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> tREFI doesn't post with timings that tight. 32767 that is. If everything is auto besides 11-13-13-31 I can post lower tEFRI
> 
> Sent from HTC 10 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> tREFI is the time interval between each time the DRAM modules are refreshed with charge in order to retain their values. Higher values give more performance, because there is less interruption to reading operations. Lower values means the modules are refreshed more often, and reading will have to wait according to the time specified by tRFC after each refresh. I would say tREFI is tighter as it increases.
Click to expand...

I'm seriously ripping my hair out I don't understand how all of you are getting much more bandwidth than me.

I tried all of your suggestions and aida64 is reporting 28-30GB.

65535 tREFI does POST and so far prime95 15GB 8K - 32K FMA3 over a hour with no error or warnings

I tighten up secondary timings and messed with RTL IOL. Lowered DRAM to 1.75v

RTL 47/47/48/48, IOL 4/4/5/5 won't POST 10 CAS or 1T.

Push higher 48/48/49/49 5/5/5/5 NO POST. Set to AUTO to find value. POSTs with 43/43/45/45 5/5/6/6...

Misc item has values called "IO compensation (CH1/2)" "RTL Init Value (CH1/2)" with AUTO set. BIOS recommends "21" and "16". In the description it says helps with memory benchmarks

Push lower IO / RTL init values and "20" "15" is the lowest which POST.

I pushed back uncore to 35x to rule out any NB instability. Prime95 is passing along just fine here with current settings posted.

I wanna throw this computer in the garbage. I have no idea what's causing such low bandwidth....... please understand my frustration


----------



## mouacyk

What if you save what you have now for 2400 and just try a standard default 1600 bench? The theoretical bandwidth is 25.6GB/s.

Restore defaults and set only speed to 1600MHz and timings to 9-9-9-24 and let everything else be auto.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> What if you save what you have now for 2400 and just try a standard default 1600 bench? The theoretical bandwidth is 25.6GB/s.
> 
> Restore defaults and set only speed to 1600MHz and timings to 9-9-9-24 and let everything else be auto.


9-9-9-24, everything else auto no XMP profile.







EDIT: Realized it was 27 not 24. Let me redo this


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> What if you save what you have now for 2400 and just try a standard default 1600 bench? The theoretical bandwidth is 25.6GB/s.
> 
> Restore defaults and set only speed to 1600MHz and timings to 9-9-9-24 and let everything else be auto.


24 now


----------



## mouacyk

1600 bandwidth looks fine, try 1866 at 10-11-11-30, theoretical bandwidth is 29.86GB/s

and then 2133 at 11-11-11-27, max bandwidth is 34.13GB/s


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> 1600 bandwidth looks fine, try 1866 at 10-11-11-30, theoretical bandwidth is 29.86GB/s
> 
> and then 2133 at 11-11-11-27, max bandwidth is 34.13GB/s


1866







Let me test 2133


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> 1600 bandwidth looks fine, try 1866 at 10-11-11-30, theoretical bandwidth is 29.86GB/s
> 
> and then 2133 at 11-11-11-27, max bandwidth is 34.13GB/s


WOW

how does 2133 have lower bandwidth than 1866?








EDIT: those screenshots are with XMP enabled. With it disabled the aida64 benchmark was still the same with fast l3 latency

SIGH


----------



## mouacyk

So between 2133 and 1866, your board couldn't set something properly. Please post the System Agent voltages for both of those timings. I think at 2133, you may need to bump the system agent voltage -- most reviewers set it to 1.25v so they don't have to constantly tweak it. This is to make up for a "weak" IMC. I would try raising SA voltage and re-benching 2133. If it doesn't help, you'll have to look at the timing differences from 1866.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> So between 2133 and 1866, your board couldn't set something properly. Please post the System Agent voltages for both of those timings. I think at 2133, you may need to bump the system agent voltage -- most reviewers set it to 1.25v so they don't have to constantly tweak it. This is to make up for a "weak" IMC. I would try raising SA voltage and re-benching 2133. If it doesn't help, you'll have to look at the timing differences from 1866.


All screen shots posted have same voltages applied. Which means SA was 1.15 from 1600mhz to 2133.

Just booted 1.248v SA and disabled xmp profile with 2133mhz and same result













































Sent from HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## mouacyk

A couple things to try at 2133:
1. Start the tRFC at 281 (instead of 320) and increase until it posts, then do a bench.
2. if no effect, double the tREFI and rebench each time.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> A couple things to try at 2133:
> 1. Start the tRFC at 281 (instead of 320) and increase until it posts, then do a bench.
> 2. if no effect, double the tREFI and rebench each time.


Okay ram posted fine with 281 tRFC @ 2133mhz



*SIDE BY SIDE 1866 to 2133*


----------



## mouacyk

tCKE and RTL's took huge jumps.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> tCKE and RTL's took huge jumps.


So 11-11-11-27 @ 2133. Set everything at AUTO

but set values

tCKE 5
RTL 43/43/44/44

or keep going higher until it POST


----------



## mouacyk

Try the tCKE and RTL values for 1866 and increase until POST.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> tCKE and RTL's took huge jumps.


Man no luck. It's not wanting to POST with 43/43/44/44, 44/44/45/45, 45/45/46/46, however 46/46/47/47 POST

This is with SA 1.25, DRAM 1.75V, D/A IO 20MV+

tCKE 5 does POST

Sent from HTC 10 using Tapatalk

EDIT:


----------



## mouacyk

Something's definitely weird with the MAX AC board. See the AIDA64 benches between the MAX and non-MAX reviews. The 2666MHz benches are way off:

http://www.overclockers.com/msi-z97mpowermax-ac-review/
http://www.overclockers.com/msi-z97-xpower-max-ac-motherboard-review/


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Something's definitely weird with the MAX AC board. See the AIDA64 benches between the MAX and non-MAX reviews. The 2666MHz benches are way off:
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/msi-z97mpowermax-ac-review/
> http://www.overclockers.com/msi-z97-xpower-max-ac-motherboard-review/


that sucks and very disappointing.

Yeah I see 5/7GB difference between stock AIDA64 benchmarks.

Is there some more information about this board and what can be done in terms of memory bandwidth?

Not worth it to buy another z97 for a dead socket and memory type honestly. All I have is the internet


----------



## mouacyk

Well, here's a more apples-to-apples comparison with your board and RAM:
https://www.eteknix.com/msi-z97-mpower-max-ac-lga-1150-motherboard-review/9/

It uses the same exact memory modules and speed. I suspect the IMC on the tested 4770K is better. It's possible your CPU's IMC may have reached its limits at 1866 in terms of efficiency.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Well, here's a more apples-to-apples comparison with your board and RAM:
> https://www.eteknix.com/msi-z97-mpower-max-ac-lga-1150-motherboard-review/9/
> 
> It uses the same exact memory modules and speed. I suspect the IMC on the tested 4770K is better. It's possible your CPU's IMC may have reached its limits at 1866 in terms of efficiency.


I always though voltage could counter act. I never thought once any Intel CPU couldn't be un efficient


----------



## Amuro

overclocked my cpu to 4.5 at 1.190vcore, same memory settings trfc 256, trefi 32767, everything else auto/default


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amuro*
> 
> overclocked my cpu to 4.5 at 1.190vcore, same memory settings trfc 256, trefi 32767, everything else auto/default


I guess it's good that I got this second job.

I don't wanna touch my pc anymore. It doesn't feel fun to play with knowing my CPU IMC is weak and unable to handle a basic 2400mhz kit. Honestly it feels like if I turn it on I'll get AIDs or something.

I'll start to part it out and save up for something that actually works.

Sent from HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## JackCY

There is probably close to no difference outside benchmarks.

All on AUTO, but can run lower, I'm just tired of benching it to verify stability and lower seems to have no advantage anyway:
Vsa 1.128V
Vioa 1.160V
Viod 1.208V

It can be any of the main 3 parts, usually it's the mobo or UEFI, sadly they never tested these mobo differences when found in reviews. But it was possible to find a mobo that performed worse when it came to RAM perf. otherwise they should use the same components in reviews. Meaning it's unlikely it was a CPU or RAM issues when only the mobo was different.

I don't get the lowest latencies, none of the ASRock Extreme boards seem to but it's a tiny difference.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> There is probably close to no difference outside benchmarks.
> 
> All on AUTO, but can run lower, I'm just tired of benching it to verify stability and lower seems to have no advantage anyway:
> Vsa 1.128V
> Vioa 1.160V
> Viod 1.208V
> 
> It can be any of the main 3 parts, usually it's the mobo or UEFI, sadly they never tested these mobo differences when found in reviews. But it was possible to find a mobo that performed worse when it came to RAM perf. otherwise they should use the same components in reviews. Meaning it's unlikely it was a CPU or RAM issues when only the mobo was different.
> 
> I don't get the lowest latencies, none of the ASRock Extreme boards seem to but it's a tiny difference.


The only difference I see is my D-A I/O is 1.04v and not 1.10+.

I'll try higher voltages when I finish my second job. Just starting soon

Sent from HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I guess it's good that I got this second job.
> 
> I don't wanna touch my pc anymore. It doesn't feel fun to play with knowing my CPU IMC is weak and unable to handle a basic 2400mhz kit. Honestly it feels like if I turn it on I'll get AIDs or something.
> 
> I'll start to part it out and save up for something that actually works.
> 
> Sent from HTC 10 using Tapatalk


update your bios from msi website. the latest is version 1.B 2-18-2016 release. your board is way better than mine, but we share the same bios. i think your bios version is super outdated, your still at 1.11 version of 2014


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amuro*
> 
> did you update your bios from msi website? the latest is version 1.B 2-18-2016 release. your board is way better than mine, but we share the same bios. i think your bios version is super outdated, your still at 1.11 version of 2014


I looked at that too, but I think 1.B is hex for 1.11, because 1.11 is not listed on their website, only 1.1 is.


----------



## Unknownm

My bios is the latest from the msi website which is 1.11 or 1.B.

I don't think older bios works with DC CPUs. I remember when I built this system I had a dying 4670k that I was able to flash this bios to support 4690k. Than kept updating when new releases came out

Sent from HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amuro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> My bios is the latest from the msi website which is 1.11 or 1.B.
> 
> I don't think older bios works with DC CPUs. I remember when I built this system I had a dying 4670k that I was able to flash this bios to support 4690k. Than kept updating when new releases came out
> 
> Sent from HTC 10 using Tapatalk


yeah your bios is the latest one.


----------



## funsoul

Hi Folks!

A few years and 2223 pages late but wondering if there's a good guide to get the most out of a 4790k under ln2 (ideally using a z97 oc formula). Perusing the XS thread but any other links or insights would be mucho appreciated.

Tia!
-Stefan


----------



## JackCY

My RAM OC settings seem to be failing in a Hammer test of memtest, any idea what precisely does this test test? What settings should I try changing?
I can only guess it's writing using 3 threads and reading/processing with 1, maybe writing a lot to RAM and verifying? Something to do with write to write delay, write duration or write to read/read to write delay?

CL10 did this, CL11 too though less and stock seems to be issue free. I've ran all the parallel CPU tests available 2-4 passes latest v7 version I think v7.4 it is.
Quote:


> Why am I only getting errors during Test 13 Hammer Test?
> 
> The Hammer Test is designed to detect RAM modules that are susceptible to disturbance errors caused by charge leakage. This phenomenon is characterized in the research paper Flipping Bits in Memory Without Accessing Them: An Experimental Study of DRAM Disturbance Errors by Yoongu Kim et al. According to the research, a significant number of RAM modules manufactured 2010 or newer are affected by this defect. In simple terms, susceptible RAM modules can be subjected to disturbance errors when repeatedly accessing addresses in the same memory bank but different rows in a short period of time. Errors occur when the repeated access causes charge loss in a memory cell, before the cell contents can be refreshed at the next DRAM refresh interval.


Ah yeah, so it seems to be too fast access coupled with refresh that is too far apart, well no wonder I'm at maxed out refresh


----------



## Unknownm

First of all Primary shout-out to mouacky

Secondary shout-out to Amuro & JackCY

*GUYS I don't think it's a IMC efficiency problem*.

Since we know 1866Mhz is MOST bandwidth efficient in AIDA64 (27-29GB) while XMP 2400Mhz is (28-29GB) started off with 1866mhz no XMP Profile loaded.

Copy timings of 1866Mhz BUT bump to 2000mhz

29-31GB bandwidth. YET 2133mhz stock gave us 24/26GB



Now to PUSH 2133mhz (1866mhz timings) to see if more BANDWIDTH comes out.


----------



## Unknownm

the issue is one or both. Motherboard or RAM. I can't see IMC being the issue if it's getting 29-31GB

It's those damn IOL / RTL timings they shoot up to 5/45/6/47 with 2133mhz stock timings

NO POST with 4/43/4/44 @ 2133mhz even with DRAM 1.9v and SA 1.25v or DA I/O @ 1.1v (unrealistic voltages just wanna see if it POST)

Question to mouacky Amuro & JackCY

DRAM @ 2000Mhz with 1.75v (for headroom). Review my BIOS Screenshots and tell me what timings can be lowered to gain more bandwidth. Current AIDA64 run with timings below


----------



## JackCY

I read they do set the RTL init value etc. and some other one but I don't have that one either can't find it in yours.

How I troll the timings? I just go set everything as low as it will boot or as high for some, as in each value or block of similar values as aggressive as I can boot them







One by one or block of value by block to speed it up.
Then I run the memtest when I'm away from the machine usually. Will try to figure out which one is failing the Hammer test, maybe even the CL10 would work in the end. Sadly my UEFI only has 3 profiles and the rest I randomly put on USB which is a mess.


----------



## mouacyk

@Unknownm
tCL: try 9 and bump DRAM voltage as needed
tRDRD*DR*/tRDRD*DD*: try to lower these towards 4
tWRWR*DR*/tWRWR*DD*: try to lower these towards 4

Tweak the RTL and IOL values. The main values you want to tweak are RTL Init Values and IO Compensation values. The following guide is for Z170, but the general method still applies:
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?75147-HOW-TO-!-Properly-Adjust-RTL-IO-on-Maximus-VIII-Series-!


----------



## JackCY

10-12-10-12 CR1, go figure, why is my tRAS so low? XD
At 1.75V, can't POST it at 1.65V but 1.70V works, probably general for any CL10 at 2400MHz. 721cb in Cinebench R15 realtime and high priority with Firefox etc. in background both runs 721, maybe it does help to go CL10 and all but so minimal.



tRFC 363 for now and tREF 65535, I've tried some combinations and I think it's tRFC that's giving the Hammer test warning and even errors when too low, sure tREF lower helps but also hurts performance where as tRFC has almost no impact and seems to help, need to test more as the Hammer test seems to mostly/only report warnings in 2nd pass and later, maybe after RAM has heated up? I'm running tests 2,5,8,13 only, all cores, all RAM.

I don't seem to see any benefit from 10-12-12-30 to 10-12-10-12.

Tried 2800, can't POST/boot it, manual settings, auto settings, it hangs somewhere and all I can guess it the mobo code will be RAM related and tell me nothing anyway so I didn't even open the case to look up the error code. I guess it's close/closer but it just hangs no restart no nothing have to power off and power on, reset won't work. Same with 2933. 2666 is the highest I can run at CL11 but the read speed drops as always compared to 2400, I suppose the RAM doesn't like it for reading, write goes up as seen before. I doubt it's any better than 2400 CL10. Same thing I saw in reviews of the RAM the read drops in OC.

Endless manual fiddly, 2750 CL11, 1.800V:



Can POST 2848 but nothing higher (next step is 2933 it's too big and I can't guess all the CL RTL IOL to get it POST if it ever could, can't adjust BCLK in small steps anymore in this jump, maybe if I would take the GPU out I could adjust the BCLK more, seems pointless), got there by trial and error by slowly raising RAM speed and adjusting manually RTL IOL and even CL etc. but even 2800 isn't stable in memtest. 2750 was brief memtest stable, could run AIDA, Cinebench (same score as 2400MHz CL11 715cb ish, as always no improvement with clock), but then it BSOD in Aida stress test and even in Windows you just know by things being a little too snappy fast that something is borderline unstable in regard to RAM or Cache.

And today's max I could do so far, again no BCLK available to bridge between 2530 and 2600MHz...



2600MHz, exact same RAM settings as 2530:



Anyone got an idea why there is a drop in read speed somewhere between 2530 and 2600MHz? I guess it's the controller on RAM or something like that.

---

@Unknownm: are you on 4x4 or 2x8GB? Why set the RTL different? I always manually set them equal such as RTL 43/43 IOL 4/4.

This is what I would do:


----------



## Cannonkill

Hello all, I was wondering if it would be worth it to go from a i5 4690k to a 4790k, 6700k or the i7 5330c that was brought up earlier? Wondering because I am planning of getting a 1080ti and know my i5 will bottle neck it, right? Thanks in advance.


----------



## weskeh

If youre allready on z97 board? Id go for a cheap 4790k. Sell yours so it is even cheaper.

The 5770c is hard to find and new will be exspensive..


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 10-12-10-12 CR1, go figure, why is my tRAS so low? XD
> At 1.75V, can't POST it at 1.65V but 1.70V works, probably general for any CL10 at 2400MHz. 721cb in Cinebench R15 realtime and high priority with Firefox etc. in background both runs 721, maybe it does help to go CL10 and all but so minimal.
> 
> 
> 
> tRFC 363 for now and tREF 65535, I've tried some combinations and I think it's tRFC that's giving the Hammer test warning and even errors when too low, sure tREF lower helps but also hurts performance where as tRFC has almost no impact and seems to help, need to test more as the Hammer test seems to mostly/only report warnings in 2nd pass and later, maybe after RAM has heated up? I'm running tests 2,5,8,13 only, all cores, all RAM.
> 
> I don't seem to see any benefit from 10-12-12-30 to 10-12-10-12.
> 
> Tried 2800, can't POST/boot it, manual settings, auto settings, it hangs somewhere and all I can guess it the mobo code will be RAM related and tell me nothing anyway so I didn't even open the case to look up the error code. I guess it's close/closer but it just hangs no restart no nothing have to power off and power on, reset won't work. Same with 2933. 2666 is the highest I can run at CL11 but the read speed drops as always compared to 2400, I suppose the RAM doesn't like it for reading, write goes up as seen before. I doubt it's any better than 2400 CL10. Same thing I saw in reviews of the RAM the read drops in OC.
> 
> Endless manual fiddly, 2750 CL11, 1.800V:
> 
> 
> 
> Can POST 2848 but nothing higher (next step is 2933 it's too big and I can't guess all the CL RTL IOL to get it POST if it ever could, can't adjust BCLK in small steps anymore in this jump, maybe if I would take the GPU out I could adjust the BCLK more, seems pointless), got there by trial and error by slowly raising RAM speed and adjusting manually RTL IOL and even CL etc. but even 2800 isn't stable in memtest. 2750 was brief memtest stable, could run AIDA, Cinebench (same score as 2400MHz CL11 715cb ish, as always no improvement with clock), but then it BSOD in Aida stress test and even in Windows you just know by things being a little too snappy fast that something is borderline unstable in regard to RAM or Cache.
> 
> And today's max I could do so far, again no BCLK available to bridge between 2530 and 2600MHz...
> 
> 
> 
> 2600MHz, exact same RAM settings as 2530:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got an idea why there is a drop in read speed somewhere between 2530 and 2600MHz? I guess it's the controller on RAM or something like that.
> 
> ---
> 
> @Unknownm: are you on 4x4 or 2x8GB? Why set the RTL different? I always manually set them equal such as RTL 43/43 IOL 4/4.
> 
> This is what I would do:


Thanks I'll try this tonight. Hopefully it will boot and be stake in prime95

Sent from HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## JackCY

I'm fiddling with it myself, I've tried even more aggressive tWR (8) and tFAW (12) but that didn't seem to fly, no errors in memtest but the OS and applications started to get moody kind of borderline unstable, rendering errors, black background and such oddities







Not at first but later it got worse and worse as I was trying other settings and it never returned to be glitches free, it can be very small graphical glitch but one can notice it that something is wrong.
2600/2666 tanks to some 27GB/s when the 2nd 3rd timings are too low, no idea why, when higher there is no improvement to recover the read speed loss from going 2600+.

2500 CL11-13-11-13-1 250 tRFC 20000 tREFI, doesn't seem to benefit much going above 20k on REFI, hammer test seemed to pass with only warning in 2nd pass, odd as the memtest manual says warnings should be only in 1st pass and errors in 2nd. I have no idea where people come up with the magic formulas, most I've seen suggest tRAS even higher than it's stock, yet I have mine at 13 because it POSTs/boots/passes memtest it seems no problem. Can't find any RAM OC where people have it this low, maybe they didn't try.



Try some one group by one so you know which ones fail, usually doesn't work to set all at once but you can change a group of 2-3 values at once, try POST/boot (not into OS just to UEFI), once you get all that POST run a memtest, if it fails remove them group by group until it passes memtest, then boot into OS and run anything.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> Hello all, I was wondering if it would be worth it to go from a i5 4690k to a 4790k, 6700k or the i7 5330c that was brought up earlier? Wondering because I am planning of getting a 1080ti and know my i5 will bottle neck it, right? Thanks in advance.


1. Definitely not a 6700K, regardless of scenario.
2. Upgrading to 4790K would only make sense if you would significantly benefit from hyperthreading, and you can deduce that by tracking your cpu utilization for a week or so during your most demanding usage. If your 4 cores are all at or near 100% for extended periods of time, this would indicate you could use more threads.
3. As another member pointed out, 5775C may be hard to find and pricey, but based on persuasive evidence provided by another (another another) member, this would likely be a more substantial upgrade than the 4790K, especially given a top shelf gpu as you suggest.
4. The problem I have with any of this is that this is a terrible time to buy intel or nvidia, as it's late in their respective generations' lifecycles and next gens are just around the corner. If you can wait a few months, you definitely should. Intel coffee lake will obliterate prior gens, and volta isn't far off, and the oldest gimmick in the book is $600+ for nvidia's best mainstream gpu and then it's worth $400 the second it's superseded. If you have that kinda money to waste at this point, suit yourself, but I doubt it if you're on a 4690K.

I would avoid a 1080 Ti at this point - you missed the boat. Buy it used for half the cost a month or 2 after volta drops, or just buy volta. And for cpu you're either staying z97 and ddr3 and upgrading to 4790K if HT is that important to your use, or you're waiting for coffee lake to upgrade to ddr4 and a new mobo/chipset. The coffee lake i3 is better than kaby i5, and coffee i5 is better than kaby i7. There should literally not be one new retail sale of sky or kaby at this point in time, save for a bona fide emergency or some other extenuating circumstances.


----------



## Unknownm

First of all no matter how high of timing I set this ram even 15-15-15-45-2T and xmp 2400mhz profile loaded (higher advance timings and such) but running 2133mhz, RTL doesn't POST 43 to 45.

Also RTL doesn't want to stay even across both. Fails POST with 43/43/43/43, but POST 43/43/44/44.

IOL seems to lower to 3 on both but Fails POST with 1T unless it's 4. Doesn't give any headroom to lower timings.

Question now is do I run stock xmp with 29/30gb bandwidth and lower latency OR slower ram with 1-2gb more bandwidth bit higher latency

Sent from HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unknownm

Tapatallk doesn't allow editing of post?

Game plan from reading guide for DDR4

Record RTL IOL values
- I/O latency offset of X to value higher
- Reboot
- Watch for tighter RTL IOL values
- Repeat until NO POST
- Tweak IO latency RFR offset by one for tighter RTL IOLs

I will try this with 2400mhz xmp and see where it goes

Sent from HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## JackCY

I don't even have those offsets etc. I just leave it on auto and if I'm playing with clocks above 2666 which won't autodetect anymore to POST I have to set it trial and error by hand. Usually the changes are 1-2 to RTL with the small steps of 50-100MHz, IOL needs a change sometimes by 1 but much less often.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I don't even have those offsets etc. I just leave it on auto and if I'm playing with clocks above 2666 which won't autodetect anymore to POST I have to set it trial and error by hand. Usually the changes are 1-2 to RTL with the small steps of 50-100MHz, IOL needs a change sometimes by 1 but much less often.


it's named different

Following that guide and working on 2400Mhz XMP was no good result. Adjusting "I/O Compensation" "RTL Init Value" allowed for more flexible RTL IOL settings but still bandwidth limited (24-25GB)
















Reset everything, loaded up 2000Mhz BIOS profile and this time everything was set on "AUTO" besides 10-10-10-30-200-65535. The guide said set values until NO POST and go back to last POST value

I/O Compensation @ Higher value = Tighter tIOL
RTL Init Value @ Lower Value = Tighter tRTL

Final result:

I/O Compensation = 23
RTL init value = 14

Reloaded 2000mhz BIOS profile (with tight timings) but applied I/O Compensation & RTL init values. Now it's time to find best tIOL & tRTL values!

Default was 4/4/4/4 & 43/43/44/44

Final result:

2/2/2/2
42/42/42/42 (41/41/42/42 failed prime95)


----------



## JackCY

I don't know either, my read speed tanks around 2600 and if I adjust the 2nd 3rd timings too tight (and loose too I think) it drops all below 30GB/s, the RAM gets so moody on 2600+. For you the limit may be lower. Pushing the frequency yet results tank.
Quote:


> CPU Type Intel Core i5-4690K @ 3.50GHz
> CPU Clock 4376 MHz [Turbo: 4501.3 MHz]
> # Logical Processors 4
> L1 Cache 4 x 64K (225148 MB/s)
> L2 Cache 4 x 256K (67915 MB/s)
> L3 Cache 6144K (50158 MB/s)
> Memory 16350M (27549 MB/s)
> DIMM Slot #0 8GB DDR3 XMP PC3-19200
> Kingston / KHX2400C11D3/8GX / 662FE177
> 11-13-13-32 / 2400 MHz / 1.650V
> DIMM Slot #1 8GB DDR3 XMP PC3-19200
> Kingston / KHX2400C11D3/8GX / 6A2FE777
> 11-13-13-32 / 2400 MHz / 1.650V
> 
> Result summary
> Test Start Time 2017-08-31 15:13:25
> Elapsed Time 0:58:41
> Memory Range Tested 0x0 - 41F000000 (16880MB)
> CPU Selection Mode Parallel (All CPUs)
> ECC Polling Enabled
> # Tests Passed 16/16 (100%)
> Test # Tests Passed Errors
> Test 2 [Address test, own address] 4/4 (100%) 0
> Test 5 [Moving inversions, random pattern] 4/4 (100%) 0
> Test 8 [Random number sequence] 4/4 (100%) 0
> Test 13 [Hammer test] 4/4 (100%) 0
> Test 13 [Hammer test] Warning
> Note: Your RAM may be vulnerable to high frequency row hammer bit flips. However the conditions needed to induce these errors occur only very rarely in normal PC usage, and so this should not be of concern to most users.


2 hammer test warnings in 4 passes that was all. 2502MHz CL10-12-10-12-1.



It didn't like rebooting after memtest with RTL 46/46, set it to auto and 45/46 works fine, 45/45 didn't work I think, just set it to what auto detected 45/46 manually, IOL 4/4 always at these speeds. This gives the 38.8, 39.4, 37.0 GB/s 43.5ns results, there about. Stock 2400 CL11 is about 35.3, 37.5, 34.5 GB/s, 47.4ns.


----------



## bajer29

Stupid question maybe... Will running the 4790k on a Z87 board affect/ impede performance vs a Z97 board?

Says it is supported here with proper BIOS: https://www.gigabyte.com/Ajax/SupportFunction/GetCpuList/?Value=4518&Type=Product










EDIT: Nvm, found my answer. Difference in chipset relates to M.2 and SATA-E support.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I don't know either, my read speed tanks around 2600 and if I adjust the 2nd 3rd timings too tight (and loose too I think) it drops all below 30GB/s, the RAM gets so moody on 2600+. For you the limit may be lower. Pushing the frequency yet results tank.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Type Intel Core i5-4690K @ 3.50GHz
> CPU Clock 4376 MHz [Turbo: 4501.3 MHz]
> # Logical Processors 4
> L1 Cache 4 x 64K (225148 MB/s)
> L2 Cache 4 x 256K (67915 MB/s)
> L3 Cache 6144K (50158 MB/s)
> Memory 16350M (27549 MB/s)
> DIMM Slot #0 8GB DDR3 XMP PC3-19200
> Kingston / KHX2400C11D3/8GX / 662FE177
> 11-13-13-32 / 2400 MHz / 1.650V
> DIMM Slot #1 8GB DDR3 XMP PC3-19200
> Kingston / KHX2400C11D3/8GX / 6A2FE777
> 11-13-13-32 / 2400 MHz / 1.650V
> 
> Result summary
> Test Start Time 2017-08-31 15:13:25
> Elapsed Time 0:58:41
> Memory Range Tested 0x0 - 41F000000 (16880MB)
> CPU Selection Mode Parallel (All CPUs)
> ECC Polling Enabled
> # Tests Passed 16/16 (100%)
> Test # Tests Passed Errors
> Test 2 [Address test, own address] 4/4 (100%) 0
> Test 5 [Moving inversions, random pattern] 4/4 (100%) 0
> Test 8 [Random number sequence] 4/4 (100%) 0
> Test 13 [Hammer test] 4/4 (100%) 0
> Test 13 [Hammer test] Warning
> Note: Your RAM may be vulnerable to high frequency row hammer bit flips. However the conditions needed to induce these errors occur only very rarely in normal PC usage, and so this should not be of concern to most users.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hammer test warnings in 4 passes that was all. 2502MHz CL10-12-10-12-1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't like rebooting after memtest with RTL 46/46, set it to auto and 45/46 works fine, 45/45 didn't work I think, just set it to what auto detected 45/46 manually, IOL 4/4 always at these speeds. This gives the 38.8, 39.4, 37.0 GB/s 43.5ns results, there about. Stock 2400 CL11 is about 35.3, 37.5, 34.5 GB/s, 47.4ns.
Click to expand...

RTL shoots up @ 2000mhz DRAM onwards which might explain the bandwidth drop.

I made some progress!

2800Mhz @ 2-13-15-15-43-440-65535-5/57/5/57-5/57/5/57.

IO Compensation CH1/2 was adjusted Separately. This helped push TIOL CH1 from 7 to 5.

This is the limit of the ram overclock just trying to tighten up the main & advance with no hope RTL/IOL will post any lower. It's not great overall because I should be getting 40GB bandwidth but the best i'll get out of this crap motherboard.


----------



## JackCY

I've had some PL4 tripping days ago, it lists DDR4 RAPL and some other things in HWiNFO, raised it from my 200A to 400A, doesn't seem to hit it anymore. Anyone ran into that just by changing RAM speed and voltage?
The default is something around 4096W and 1024A I have it down to 200W and 200A but 400A now since that one I don't use anyway. The PL1 and PL2 limits work though and can be useful.

Still on 2500 11-13-11-13-1 refresh 250-20000, no problems so far, at all beside the PL4 (Electrical design point/other in HWiNFO) thing that lowered ratio by 1 at rare times of full load. Even undervolted the GPU, no issues either, guess they've polished the curve adjustment since launch, it was a nightmare to do it back then.


----------



## 21Dante

After delidding I plant to insulate.
Do I need acrylic nail polish ,or any nail polish will do?
Also I've read that you can use UHU instant glue to glue the ihs,with drops just at the corners.
Is this possible?
As you can see I plan on doing budget deliding


----------



## JackCY

Ask in the delid thread but it's been probably answered there before a few times. You don't need to do either. Why are people using some glue I don't know, I would just use silicone. Same with protecting nearby components, silicone or tape. There was a whole debate about nail polish, I think as long as it's acrylic it was fine, but there are some other types that may not be suitable.


----------



## mouacyk

My 4770K survived for 2 years with just electrical tape. For operation, the relid isn't needed. Only do that when you're going to sell it for easier shipment and ease-of-use for buyer.


----------



## 21Dante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Ask in the delid thread but it's been probably answered there before a few times. You don't need to do either. Why are people using some glue I don't know, I would just use silicone. Same with protecting nearby components, silicone or tape. There was a whole debate about nail polish, I think as long as it's acrylic it was fine, but there are some other types that may not be suitable.


I 'll take a look at the delid thread then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> My 4770K survived for 2 years with just electrical tape. For operation, the relid isn't needed. Only do that when you're going to sell it for easier shipment and ease-of-use for buyer.


I would use liquid tape but it's hard to find here.
I just want to glue the ihs,just to be sure that it wont move when I place it into the socket.
I have a 3d printed tool so removal isn't an issue anyway.


----------



## 21Dante

Well after reading 35 pages(and keep going) I found out,that using silicone to glue the ihs can increase the gap between the die and the ihs and increase temperatures,whereas glue can damage the chip when trying to remove it.So naked ihs it is








Still haven't found something clear for insulating the vrms.some say that nail polish can trap the heat ,but others who used it have reported no problems.


----------



## Costas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21Dante*
> 
> Still haven't found something clear for insulating the vrms.some say that nail polish can trap the heat ,but others who used it have reported no problems.


Those components are not 'vrms'... They are simply surface mount capacitors.

They do not get hot.

Nail polish etc works fine however do not use any of those colours which have shiny particles in them as they may contain metalic flakes to give them that "sparkle' look.

Stick to plain solid colours or just clear coat and you will be fine.


----------



## 21Dante

Thats what I think too about the nail polish.Thats what I'll do.
About the glue,I'm thinking about using only at 2 corners just to make it even easier to remove without causing problems,if I need to redelid.


----------



## Gdourado

Hi,
I am researching an ITX build.
Due to temperature issues, as the cooler will have to be a Cryorig C7, i think a K chip might not be worth it.
I already have the board and ram, that's why I am setting on a 4000 series cpu.
The board is a Z97 and the Ram is 2400mhz.
So I can run the ram at 2400 with either cpu.
So I am wondering how the 4790 handle 1440p gaming and if the 4790K even with a soft overclock due to the form factor limitations will give better noticiable performance.

Thanks.
Cheers!


----------



## JackCY

I swapped 4790 for 4690K, because OC and price. The HT is useless in most games and you're better off with higher clocks by almost 1GHz.
You can always set PL1, PL2 limits and make it downclock automatically as well as not push crazy voltage with your OC. 4790K is the way to go if you can get one used, new... not worth more than $170 IMHO nowadays.

Older and poorly made games love clock speed (single thread perf.) and don't care about threads. HT can actually be hurtful in some games.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21Dante*
> 
> Well after reading 35 pages(and keep going) I found out,that using silicone to glue the ihs can increase the gap between the die and the ihs and increase temperatures,whereas glue can damage the chip when trying to remove it.So naked ihs it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't found something clear for insulating the vrms.some say that nail polish can trap the heat ,but others who used it have reported no problems.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> My 4770K survived for 2 years with just electrical tape. For operation, the relid isn't needed. Only do that when you're going to sell it for easier shipment and ease-of-use for buyer.


mouacyk is completely right that it's not needed at all, but if you prefer to have the peace of mind for future handling, I would strongly recommend silicone and NOT superglue. I don't know how superglue ever came to be an acceptable option, but it dries hard/brittle and is more adhesive than you're even looking for, so it fails the common sense test. Worse still, glue is thicker than silicone, even at its thinnest, and I could easily see it creating the sort of problematic gap you are referring to.

I personally chose to use red RTV gasket maker so that I wouldn't have to worry about a loose IHS when handling my CPU in the future, while also permitting easy access for future delids if necessary. I used the smallest droplet I could manage in each of the 4 corners, and immediately applied considerable compression force to the point the silicone was oozing out the corner edges, despite so little used. I then wiped around the edges to clean up the excess ooze (purely OCD). The result is a completely negligible vertical displacement, and just enough adhesion to prevent the IHS from falling off by itself, but I would wager that I could delid my cpu again by hand, like splitting an oreo. This is what I was going for, but if you're just in a hurry or don't mind exercising more caution in the future, you could easily just roll without it as mouacyk noted.

As far as the capacitors, I actually decided not to insulate, but only after verifying that they were to the side of my cpu die with my motherboard orientation in my case. Unless your motherboard/case orientation has the capacitors sitting BELOW the cpu die, I see that step as unnecessary. But if the capacitors were indeed sitting below the cpu die, you would obviously take that precaution to protect the capacitors from the risk that you applied too much liquid metal and excess drips down onto them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Hi,
> I am researching an ITX build.
> Due to temperature issues, as the cooler will have to be a Cryorig C7, i think a K chip might not be worth it.
> I already have the board and ram, that's why I am setting on a 4000 series cpu.
> The board is a Z97 and the Ram is 2400mhz.
> So I can run the ram at 2400 with either cpu.
> So I am wondering how the 4790 handle 1440p gaming and if the 4790K even with a soft overclock due to the form factor limitations will give better noticiable performance.


Are you planning to delid? If so, I'm sure you could still manage a worthwhile OC, despite the form factor and cooler limitations. As JackCY said, clock speed is still paramount in the vast majority of games, provided you have at least 4 cores, which you do with either cpu. With that said, I'd be looking at the K models exclusively, and agree that used/cheap is the only way to go on 4th gen at this point. Whether or not you have a legitimate need for more than 4 threads is for you to figure out, but keep in mind that hyperthreading actually hinders performance slightly (~8%) until the extra threads are utilized, at which point a hyperthreaded core sees a considerable performance gain (~35%). Also worth considering, hyperthreading requires more voltage and puts out more heat, clock for clock. So if you are going to OC and your bottleneck will be heat, rather than voltage (virtually guaranteed in your setup, even if you delid), there is a reasonable chance you would be able to achieve a faster clock speed on the 4690K than the 4790K before hitting your thermal limit, as the lack of HT would (on average chip, i.e. lottery aside) afford you equivalent clocks with less voltage and at significantly lower temperatures.

If you are purely gaming and have no heavy multitasking needs, I would go 4690K without hesitation, as it would be cheaper and maybe even provide marginally better performance for your usage, depending on what that is, whether or not you OC, and the luck of the draw with the chip you get.


----------



## Kopikia

Hi guys I am new here, recently brought a used setup to try out ocing (which i had been thinking to do for quite some time)









Already done delidding and applied Conductonaut on die+IHS and IHS to cooler. (was getting 40+/- on idle and 80+/- temp on stock using XTU stress test).









Temps right now are 30+/- on idle and 50+/- on full load(seems like i have a high stock VID), would like to know are the temps considered acceptable? (No oc yet/default bios settings)


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kopikia*
> 
> Hi guys I am new here, recently brought a used setup to try out ocing (which i had been thinking to do for quite some time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already done delidding and applied Conductonaut on die+IHS and IHS to cooler. (was getting 40+/- on idle and 80+/- temp on stock using XTU stress test).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps right now are 30+/- on idle and 50+/- on full load(seems like i have a high stock VID), would like to know are the temps considered acceptable? (No oc yet/default bios settings)


Can you try AIDA64 stress test (CPU, Cache, and FPU combined) and report back your load temps?

The "50+/- on full load" temps, what stress test was that? I'm confused by the 50 and 80 load temp disparity -- only a pure AVX load can cause that kind of disparity.


----------



## neurotix

bumping in my list


----------



## Kopikia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Can you try AIDA64 stress test (CPU, Cache, and FPU combined) and report back your load temps?
> 
> The "50+/- on full load" temps, what stress test was that? I'm confused by the 50 and 80 load temp disparity -- only a pure AVX load can cause that kind of disparity.


Sure will update back once I am back home from work!

Stress test I am using at the moment are on intel xtu. 80c was before delid, sorry for confusion


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kopikia*
> 
> Sure will update back once I am back home from work!
> 
> Stress test I am using at the moment are on intel xtu. 80c was before delid, sorry for confusion


You're fine then with your 120mm aio. At 4.7ghz, 480mm custom loop with a GPU, at full load without AVX, mine gets to about 55c. At 4.9GHz, I see low 60's in BF1.


----------



## Kopikia

So I had been stress testing for hours and manage to get 4.8ghz on 1.31v core stable.(After 1 hour aida64 stress test CPU/FPU/CACHE/SYS MEM)

However, after I had shut down my pc totally and tried to start again it won't boot. Any idea what's wrong?

Or should I upgrade my psu? Had a feeling might be psu not having enough power









stabilitytest.png 74k .png file


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kopikia*
> 
> So I had been stress testing for hours and manage to get 4.8ghz on 1.31v core stable.(After 1 hour aida64 stress test CPU/FPU/CACHE/SYS MEM)
> 
> However, after I had shut down my pc totally and tried to start again it won't boot. Any idea what's wrong?
> 
> Or should I upgrade my psu? Had a feeling might be psu not having enough power


Clear the CMOS and see if that get's it going again.

I have that motherboard though I don't use it anymore but I remember it being very uncooperative with overclocking and having problems with corrupting the bios.


----------



## Kopikia

Tried reset cmos not working.

Notice all fans are working but the led on the pump is not lighting up.

Did I just killed my pc







?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kopikia*
> 
> Tried reset cmos not working.
> 
> Notice all fans are working but the led on the pump is not lighting up.
> 
> Did I just killed my pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Is there any POST code?


----------



## Kopikia

None. Guess the cpu is dead.

Monitor went straight to standby mode from no signal the moment I power up the pc.


----------



## Unknownm

Read this:
Quote:


> there is a switch called *SLOW_1* which when off is set to the left. If at ANY POINT your system has boot up issues including the issue of posting 00 on the debug LED then you simply power down, and switch that to the right. This sets your bios in a way that underclocks anything that could stop it from booting and puts the cpu in a state of around 0.8ghz, it boots slowly and should initialize everything. Here you can then check out any settings you have made in uefi/bios and then try to adjust any extreme settings and turn off any ram oc's or cpu oc's. then simply reboot and allow the machine to boot past post and into the OS. finally shut down, flick the SLOW_1 switch back to the left and let her rip


Try SLOW_1 switch. It will allow underclocked everything and SLOW POST. If that doesn't work I'm not sure what to say.


----------



## 21Dante

So just delidded my 4690K.
I have a Hyper 212 Evo.
Before delidding, at cpu z stress test I had 70-75C.
At gaming around 74.
Prime95?1 minute after starting the test, 100 C.
Right now I m at 4,[email protected],224V.
So after the delid.
Cpu z stress 55 C
Prime95 after 10 mins of small ffts ,84C.
I don't need to leave it running for 2 hours as I know there is no way that it's gonna have that load at 24/7.
I would push higher but I don't think my motherboard (a gigabyte Z97 hd3) can keep up with anything above that for 24/7.
When it's time to buy something better maybe I'll try to push to 5ghz.
I was running prime and the cpu was loaded at 175watts and I shuted down the pc and put my hand on the mobo vrm heatsink and it was quite hot.
Not -you can't touch- hot ,so I guess it can cope for now.
Note that my ambient is 29 C right now.
And now some photos.Note that I insulated the smds with nail polish.


----------



## Kopikia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Read this:
> Try SLOW_1 switch. It will allow underclocked everything and SLOW POST. If that doesn't work I'm not sure what to say.


Not sure if my board has that switch. Can't find it in the manual.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kopikia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Read this:
> Try SLOW_1 switch. It will allow underclocked everything and SLOW POST. If that doesn't work I'm not sure what to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if my board has that switch. Can't find it in the manual.
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm not seeing it too









Did you try CMOS clear jumper and trying backup BIOS?


----------



## Kopikia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Yeah I'm not seeing it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try CMOS clear jumper and trying backup BIOS?


Ah... Keep thinking it was of oc issues but turns out good old method reseating rams does the trick.

Now able to boot to bios.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kopikia*
> 
> Ah... Keep thinking it was of oc issues but turns out good old method reseating rams does the trick.
> 
> Now able to boot to bios.


If reseating the RAM works, have you tried to disconnect the power cord completely from the PC for about 1 minute? Seems less riskier than reseating RAM, if it works.


----------



## Kopikia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> If reseating the RAM works, have you tried to disconnect the power cord completely from the PC for about 1 minute? Seems less riskier than reseating RAM, if it works.


Yeah i did that when i was resetting the bios. Unplug for more than a min and went for a smoke thinking how to fix this lol.









Now have a weirder problem, after re-seating rams works and set optimize bios settings without using oc profile i am able to boot into windows normally as usual. However i tried to shut down the pc and boot again the same problem arise. Only Fans turning nothing else works.

Is my mobo semi fried?

Should i do a memtest to make sure it isnt the rams giving problems?

Thanks for all the help btw


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kopikia*
> 
> Yeah i did that when i was resetting the bios. Unplug for more than a min and went for a smoke thinking how to fix this lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now have a weirder problem, after re-seating rams works and set optimize bios settings without using oc profile i am able to boot into windows normally as usual. However i tried to shut down the pc and boot again the same problem arise. Only Fans turning nothing else works.
> 
> Is my mobo semi fried?
> 
> Should i do a memtest to make sure it isnt the rams giving problems?
> 
> Thanks for all the help btw


After you select optimized BIOS settings, what does it set for the RAM speed, primary timings, and voltage? Also what is your system agent voltage set to? I'm almost inclined to suggest you just work with two RAM modules for now, until you get it all working stably.


----------



## Kopikia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> After you select optimized BIOS settings, what does it set for the RAM speed, primary timings, and voltage? Also what is your system agent voltage set to? I'm almost inclined to suggest you just work with two RAM modules for now, until you get it all working stably.


remove 2 of the rams and boot fine. all rams settings are auto now.

did a cinebench test and seems fine.

i did manage to boot with all 4 rams earlier, but got bluescreen error pfn_list_corrupt.

default.png 180k .png file


----------



## Kopikia

guess i spoken too early.

same problem arise from cold boot again. tried using only 1 ram on 1st boot is ok. after which tried cold boot same problem again.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kopikia*
> 
> guess i spoken too early.
> 
> same problem arise from cold boot again. tried using only 1 ram on 1st boot is ok. after which tried cold boot same problem again.


Someone also had similar issue with similar board: https://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php?topic=14621.0
That person settled for RMA.

How old is your motherboard? Battery could be bad and is corrupting BIOS configurations on warm boots.


----------



## Kopikia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Someone also had similar issue with similar board: https://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php?topic=14621.0
> That person settled for RMA.
> 
> How old is your motherboard? Battery could be bad and is corrupting BIOS configurations on warm boots.


Its about 3 years old, problem arise after what i had done earlier today for ocing.

Just reflash bios and inserted all rams. boots up fine.

Shut down and boot same issue.

really not sure whats going on with this mobo


----------



## 21Dante

Try to reflash bios.
I had an issue when ocing too and my bios somehow got corrupted and reverted to older edition somehow.
I managed to flash the last and then everything worked.


----------



## Kopikia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21Dante*
> 
> Try to reflash bios.
> I had an issue when ocing too and my bios somehow got corrupted and reverted to older edition somehow.
> I managed to flash the last and then everything worked.


Yeah I will try it tomorrow. It's already 3am now haha.

Found a old thread on Reddit which they recommend to flash the bios again.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/4awvfm/computer_randomly_wont_boot_unless_move_the_ram/

Will try if I am able to downgrade the bios. F7 version was the last I had flash and issue persist.

Till then.


----------



## Kopikia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21Dante*
> 
> Try to reflash bios.
> I had an issue when ocing too and my bios somehow got corrupted and reverted to older edition somehow.
> I managed to flash the last and then everything worked.


Manage to flash a older version of bios and now works perfectly.

Gonna oc again and see if settings will be saved to bios.


----------



## JazVM

First time posting here! After owning my CPU for two years I finally decided to overclock it. It runs stable at this clock speed. I read a lot on the internet on how to overclock the cpu and what to keep in mind. Temps are not exceeding 75C (with 22 ambient) during stress testing (Intel Extreme Tuning Utility).

Is everything fine with the chosen voltages? Thanks for all replies!

Why is VID not equalling VCore? Uncore Voltage alright or too high?


----------



## 21Dante

Yeah looks ok.
Since you're not over 1,3 you are fine for 24/7.
Try to do microadjustments and to get the most out of it,by trying to get the minimum voltage just to be stable at 4,8,if you haven't done that already.


----------



## Kopikia

Manage to get 4.8ghz stable @ 1.32v.

Stress tested with aida64 for near 4hr. Highest temp at 82c









Thanks everyone whom help, will not be able to learn so much without you guys


----------



## drunkonpiss

Hey guys, new to the thread and my first time considering OC'ing my CPU. Thinking of OCing it from 4.4 to 4.6. I would like to ask if the gains is substantial if my purpose is gaming?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drunkonpiss*
> 
> Hey guys, new to the thread and my first time considering OC'ing my CPU. Thinking of OCing it from 4.4 to 4.6. I would like to ask if the gains is substantial if my purpose is gaming?


The stock all-core turbo is 4.2GHz, so if you manage a 4.6GHz oc, it'll be nearly 10% extra performance. If you are already GPU-limited (at 100% usage), then you won't see much improvement from the overclock. If you have the cooling and time, why not, for other applications that can use?

What are your PSU, motherboard, GPU, and cooler?


----------



## 21Dante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> The stock all-core turbo is 4.2GHz, so if you manage a 4.6GHz oc, it'll be nearly 10% extra performance. If you are already GPU-limited (at 100% usage), then you won't see much improvement from the overclock. If you have the cooling and time, why not, for other applications that can use?
> 
> What are your PSU, motherboard, GPU, and cooler?


Well I was gpu limited at wildlands,but ocing to 4,6 from 4,2(along with ram oc) gave me at average 10 fps extra.


----------



## drunkonpiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> The stock all-core turbo is 4.2GHz, so if you manage a 4.6GHz oc, it'll be nearly 10% extra performance. If you are already GPU-limited (at 100% usage), then you won't see much improvement from the overclock. If you have the cooling and time, why not, for other applications that can use?
> 
> What are your PSU, motherboard, GPU, and cooler?


I'm using a 620W seasonic bronze, MSI z8-pc mate mobo, gigabyte windforce 1080 and a ID cooling frostflow 240L. My CPU thermals doesn't go above 60 degrees so I guess i'm good.


----------



## drunkonpiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21Dante*
> 
> Well I was gpu limited at wildlands,but ocing to 4,6 from 4,2(along with ram oc) gave me at average 10 fps extra.


Does the 10 fps gain goes across all games?


----------



## 21Dante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drunkonpiss*
> 
> Does the 10 fps gain goes across all games?


No,not at all games.
It's just that wildlands has high cpu usage (a 4690K most likely bottlenecks at that game a 1070/1080) so increased clock speed helps a lot.
But in general games that benefit from ipc,will surely give fps increase from oc.


----------



## bajer29

I have a delidded (liquid ultra on die, arctic MX-4 on IHS) stock clocked 4790k (see my sig rig). Under load 30-50% usage while gaming, I get a decent 65C. My H100i is set up to start spooling up fans and pump RPM fairly soon to relieve any temperature issues. I can provide my fan profile when I get home from work.

Under full load while running any benchmark or stress testing utility the CPU starts reaching above 80C. The funny thing is I get no heat throttling at that point and it seems to continue to do OK (even reached 90C at one point while testing an OC).

I also got higher than average temps with my old 4670k which was *not* delidded with the same coolling setup. However, I had OC'd that CPU to 4.4GHz 24/7 with no issues other than heat spikes to lower 80s when stress testing.

I'm guessing this is due to my H100i. Is there anything else I should look at before dumping my cooler and getting a different one? The seller of the delidded 4790k said he didn't get the temps he was shooting for and even reapplied TIM before relidding and shipping to me. Could it just be bad luck, the cooling solution I'm using, or uncalibrated temperature sensors? I'm not that worried about it, but I was hoping to at least run this CPU at stock without having to worry about temps under full load.


----------



## scanferr

I currently have a 4690K and I can get a 4770K for really cheap (150€). Is it worth it trying to get a 4790K or the 4770K will do? The 4790 is still quite expensive here, in second hand.


----------



## JazVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I have a delidded (liquid ultra on die, arctic MX-4 on IHS) stock clocked 4790k (see my sig rig). Under load 30-50% usage while gaming, I get a decent 65C. My H100i is set up to start spooling up fans and pump RPM fairly soon to relieve any temperature issues. I can provide my fan profile when I get home from work.
> 
> Under full load while running any benchmark or stress testing utility the CPU starts reaching above 80C. The funny thing is I get no heat throttling at that point and it seems to continue to do OK (even reached 90C at one point while testing an OC).
> 
> I also got higher than average temps with my old 4670k which was *not* delidded with the same coolling setup. However, I had OC'd that CPU to 4.4GHz 24/7 with no issues other than heat spikes to lower 80s when stress testing.
> 
> I'm guessing this is due to my H100i. Is there anything else I should look at before dumping my cooler and getting a different one? The seller of the delidded 4790k said he didn't get the temps he was shooting for and even reapplied TIM before relidding and shipping to me. Could it just be bad luck, the cooling solution I'm using, or uncalibrated temperature sensors? I'm not that worried about it, but I was hoping to at least run this CPU at stock without having to worry about temps under full load.


I get those temps with 4.8ghz @ 1.31v with an h105. Just saying, it basically don't know much about overclocking, just giving you my data.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JazVM*
> 
> I get those temps with 4.8ghz @ 1.31v with an h105. Just saying, it basically don't know much about overclocking, just giving you my data.


Lidded or delidded?


----------



## Kopikia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I have a delidded (liquid ultra on die, arctic MX-4 on IHS) stock clocked 4790k (see my sig rig). Under load 30-50% usage while gaming, I get a decent 65C. My H100i is set up to start spooling up fans and pump RPM fairly soon to relieve any temperature issues. I can provide my fan profile when I get home from work.
> 
> Under full load while running any benchmark or stress testing utility the CPU starts reaching above 80C. The funny thing is I get no heat throttling at that point and it seems to continue to do OK (even reached 90C at one point while testing an OC).
> 
> I also got higher than average temps with my old 4670k which was *not* delidded with the same coolling setup. However, I had OC'd that CPU to 4.4GHz 24/7 with no issues other than heat spikes to lower 80s when stress testing.
> 
> I'm guessing this is due to my H100i. Is there anything else I should look at before dumping my cooler and getting a different one? The seller of the delidded 4790k said he didn't get the temps he was shooting for and even reapplied TIM before relidding and shipping to me. Could it just be bad luck, the cooling solution I'm using, or uncalibrated temperature sensors? I'm not that worried about it, but I was hoping to at least run this CPU at stock without having to worry about temps under full load.


able to show a photo or your current h100i installation?

I used to get bad temps on my nepton 140xl, just by switching position of the pump position on the radiator makes a big difference.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kopikia*
> 
> able to show a photo or your current h100i installation?
> 
> I used to get bad temps on my nepton 140xl, just by switching position of the pump position on the radiator makes a big difference.


These are older photos; setup hasn't change much but furthered my ghetto rigging to include a metal mesh from my old Corsair 600T case to cover the rad fans. Case is open 24/7 due to SLI bridge clearance issue with the small form factor case.


Spoiler: Ermahgerd Photos!









EDIT: I know my cooler is a H100V1, but I'm wondering if 



 would help at all... All of my mounting screws seem to bottom out but are rather snug. No pump wiggle... Hmmm...


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21Dante*
> 
> Well I was gpu limited at wildlands,but ocing to 4,6 from 4,2(along with ram oc) gave me at average 10 fps extra.


How can you make the assertion that you were GPU limited if overclocking your CPU and RAM increased your frames significantly?


----------



## Kopikia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> These are older photos; setup hasn't change much but furthered my ghetto rigging to include a metal mesh from my old Corsair 600T case to cover the rad fans. Case is open 24/7 due to SLI bridge clearance issue with the small form factor case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ermahgerd Photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I know my cooler is a H100V1, but I'm wondering if
> 
> 
> 
> would help at all... All of my mounting screws seem to bottom out but are rather snug. No pump wiggle... Hmmm...


Have you tried reposition your fans to be blowing the hot air through the radiator the other way?

not sure if i am wrong but seems like its blowing the hot air through the radiator back into your rig. Radiator wont be cooled effectively that way.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I have a delidded (liquid ultra on die, arctic MX-4 on IHS) stock clocked 4790k (see my sig rig). Under load 30-50% usage while gaming, I get a decent 65C. My H100i is set up to start spooling up fans and pump RPM fairly soon to relieve any temperature issues. I can provide my fan profile when I get home from work.
> 
> Under full load while running any benchmark or stress testing utility the CPU starts reaching above 80C. The funny thing is I get no heat throttling at that point and it seems to continue to do OK (even reached 90C at one point while testing an OC).
> 
> I also got higher than average temps with my old 4670k which was *not* delidded with the same coolling setup. However, I had OC'd that CPU to 4.4GHz 24/7 with no issues other than heat spikes to lower 80s when stress testing.
> 
> I'm guessing this is due to my H100i. Is there anything else I should look at before dumping my cooler and getting a different one? The seller of the delidded 4790k said he didn't get the temps he was shooting for and even reapplied TIM before relidding and shipping to me. Could it just be bad luck, the cooling solution I'm using, or uncalibrated temperature sensors? I'm not that worried about it, but I was hoping to at least run this CPU at stock without having to worry about temps under full load.


Taken collectively, this seems fishy to say the least. A delidded 4790K at stock should have absolutely no heat issues with a decent air cooler, and an H100i should theoretically allow for a substantial OC. Your temps are very unreasonable at first glance, but more information is needed...

1) What stock voltage is your mobo supplying?
2) How old is your H100i? Have you tested it on any other CPUs recently to ensure/evaluate its effectiveness? Have you tried remounting it to the CPU?
3) Did you purchase this "delidded" 4790K from a reliable source (friend, etc) or from a stranger? Are you certain it was delidded? Have you inspected under the IHS, or did you just take the seller's word?

You said the seller "didn't get the temps he was shooting for" so I'm thinking this has less to do with your H100i cooler and more to do with the CPU not being what you were led to believe it is. I would imagine 1 of 3 scenarios.

1) Best case scenario - Seller lied and chip was never delidded, but you can still have a perfectly fine cpu to work with and could do your own delid if you want.
2) Inconvenient scenario - Seller did not lie but just performed a very poor delid and temps are as bad or worse than before delid. More work to do here.
3) Worst case scenario - Seller knowingly sold you a lemon and even after delidding, temps would be unmanageable under load if you didn't have a cooler that is well above average, like your H100i.

I would also be curious to see your PWM profile for the H100i pump/fan, and for comparison's sake, you may want to just put the cooler to full speed to run the test again and see if this makes any difference, as that would suggest your PWM profile may be too passive or malfunctioning.


----------



## JazVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Lidded or delidded?


lidded


----------



## 21Dante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> How can you make the assertion that you were GPU limited if overclocking your CPU and RAM increased your frames significantly?


Well my gpu is almost all the time at 99% usage.
Even if you are gpu limited increased clocks will help.
Check out cpu benchmarks,sometimes even at 2K there are differences.
At FHD they are even bigger.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> Taken collectively, this seems fishy to say the least. A delidded 4790K at stock should have absolutely no heat issues with a decent air cooler, and an H100i should theoretically allow for a substantial OC. Your temps are very unreasonable at first glance, but more information is needed...
> 
> 1) What stock voltage is your mobo supplying?
> 2) How old is your H100i? Have you tested it on any other CPUs recently to ensure/evaluate its effectiveness? Have you tried remounting it to the CPU?
> 3) Did you purchase this "delidded" 4790K from a reliable source (friend, etc) or from a stranger? Are you certain it was delidded? Have you inspected under the IHS, or did you just take the seller's word?
> 
> You said the seller "didn't get the temps he was shooting for" so I'm thinking this has less to do with your H100i cooler and more to do with the CPU not being what you were led to believe it is. I would imagine 1 of 3 scenarios.
> 
> 1) Best case scenario - Seller lied and chip was never delidded, but you can still have a perfectly fine cpu to work with and could do your own delid if you want.
> 2) Inconvenient scenario - Seller did not lie but just performed a very poor delid and temps are as bad or worse than before delid. More work to do here.
> 3) Worst case scenario - Seller knowingly sold you a lemon and even after delidding, temps would be unmanageable under load if you didn't have a cooler that is well above average, like your H100i.
> 
> I would also be curious to see your PWM profile for the H100i pump/fan, and for comparison's sake, you may want to just put the cooler to full speed to run the test again and see if this makes any difference, as that would suggest your PWM profile may be too passive or malfunctioning.


1) Stock voltage stays at 1.249V.
2) It's probably a few years old, but it's not been used for a good year before I started using it again early this year.
3) The delidded 4790k was purchased from OCN by someone who's had a lot of experience with delidding and relidding. I expect no foul play as he sent me a photo "diary" of his relidding process before he sent the CPU to me. There was proof and no reason for me to distrust him.

Of course I forgot to upload the PWM profile (will go to 100% when it reaches 70C from there it's a pretty generous curve), CPUz, and temperature screen shots last night... I'll work on that again tonight.

Odd thing is when I do an Intel burn in test with Intel's Diagnostic Tool, the temps never go over 60C according to SpeedFan. I started it last night and looked this morning at the results and everything seemed fine. Other odd thing is the system seemed to have rebooted after the test. I looked and I did not see any setting that would initiate this behavior. There's no way of me knowing if the test completed without error as the last thing the report said something like, something... something... 45C below max, Temperature monitoring complete. I'm not sure how the test results should read after a burn in test to signify the final test completed without error. Can anyone provide some insight?

I ran another Burn In before I left for work and will post the exact language used. I'll run another one tonight if I have to and keep an eye on it the full hour or so it runs.

EDIT: Forgot I left my PC running. Splashtop FTW! See screenshots below. I was able to run the Intel Burn In Test without error and the hottest the CPU got was "42C below max" which is 58C(?).


Spoiler: Peectures!


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21Dante*
> 
> Well my gpu is almost all the time at 99% usage.
> *Even if you are gpu limited increased [CPU] clocks will help.*
> Check out cpu benchmarks,sometimes even at 2K there are differences.
> At FHD they are even bigger.


Your exception doesn't make or break the rule that has been tried and true for component balancing. In fact, some proof is needed to to support your exception claim.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> 1) Stock voltage stays at 1.249V.
> 2) It's probably a few years old, but it's not been used for a good year before I started using it again early this year.
> 3) The delidded 4790k was purchased from OCN by someone who's had a lot of experience with delidding and relidding. I expect no foul play as he sent me a photo "diary" of his relidding process before he sent the CPU to me. There was proof and no reason for me to distrust him.
> 
> Of course I forgot to upload the PWM profile (will go to 100% when it reaches 70C from there it's a pretty generous curve), CPUz, and temperature screen shots last night... I'll work on that again tonight.
> 
> Odd thing is when I do an Intel burn in test with Intel's Diagnostic Tool, the temps never go over 60C according to SpeedFan. I started it last night and looked this morning at the results and everything seemed fine. Other odd thing is the system seemed to have rebooted after the test. I looked and I did not see any setting that would initiate this behavior. There's no way of me knowing if the test completed without error as the last thing the report said something like, something... something... 45C below max, Temperature monitoring complete. I'm not sure how the test results should read after a burn in test to signify the final test completed without error. Can anyone provide some insight?
> 
> I ran another Burn In before I left for work and will post the exact language used. I'll run another one tonight if I have to and keep an eye on it the full hour or so it runs.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot I left my PC running. Splashtop FTW! See screenshots below. I was able to run the Intel Burn In Test without error and the hottest the CPU got was "42C below max" which is 58C(?).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Peectures!


So you passed Intel's test with a max of 58C?

What test were you running that you saw temps upwards of 90C? And what version?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> So you passed Intel's test with a max of 58C?
> 
> What test were you running that you saw temps upwards of 90C? And what version?


Benchmarked with Novabench and Prime95 stress test. Both updated to the latest version.

I'll re-run Nova tonight to see if temps improve and if maybe a bubble worked its way out of the H100i's loop. I hear Prime95 is no longer the go-to CPU stress-tester so I will not be using that again.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> So you passed Intel's test with a max of 58C?
> 
> What test were you running that you saw temps upwards of 90C? And what version?
> 
> 
> 
> Benchmarked with Novabench and Prime95 stress test. Both updated to the latest version.
> 
> I'll re-run Nova tonight to see if temps improve and if maybe a bubble worked its way out of the H100i's loop. I hear Prime95 is no longer the go-to CPU stress-tester so I will not be using that again.
Click to expand...

prime still is king, people don't like to hear that they are unstable or that their cooling isnt up to snuff.
Apparently newer versions of prime (iirc 29.1, but please don't quote me on that as I may be wrong) use avx2 which causes your cpu to use more voltage. Which has caused some to not be able to run it, others are so close to what I will call "the dead zone" that it damages their cpu.

Of course this isn't their fault, because you know this isn't documented extensively or anything, so of course they state " prime kills cpus " because of the above, it surely can not be their own fault.

(Overclocking is risky, therefore you should know what you are doing, and research it, I feel bad for the ones that learned this for us, however I have no sympathies for others. Prime does not kill cpus, nor is it an inferior stress test.

That said, you should never trust one, there are so many different instructions your pc uses, you should learn and become knowledgeable, and make it Suite your needs. )


----------



## bajer29

Lol K, but it's not overclocked. I'd like to sort out my cooling.

EDIT: To add; I reached mid-70s while using NovaBench. Intel's testing software doesn't seem to stress the cores as much as 3rd party tests and benchmarks.

I think it's down to the cooler. Can anyone suggest a $50-$70 air cooler that will handle a 4790K at stock under full load? Maybe even one that would give me a little headroom for a lite OC?

I was looking at the CRYORIG H7 or SilverStone HE01.


----------



## itagouki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scanferr*
> 
> I currently have a 4690K and I can get a 4770K for really cheap (150€). Is it worth it trying to get a 4790K or the 4770K will do? The 4790 is still quite expensive here, in second hand.


Not worth imo. Gain should be minimal to be noticeable.
4690K has OC hadvantage. 4770k has HT advantage. Just OC your 4690K to its max potential.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itagouki*
> 
> Not worth imo. Gain should be minimal to be noticeable.
> 4690K has OC hadvantage. 4770k has HT advantage. Just OC your 4690K to its max potential.


Depending on what he plays it would be incredibly noticeable and it would be definitely be worth it if he sold his i5 easily and doesn't plan on a going to a DDR4 platform in the near future. hT is no joke when something can make us of additional CPU power.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Lol K, but it's not overclocked. I'd like to sort out my cooling.
> 
> EDIT: To add; I reached mid-70s while using NovaBench. Intel's testing software doesn't seem to stress the cores as much as 3rd party tests and benchmarks.
> 
> I think it's down to the cooler. Can anyone suggest a $50-$70 air cooler that will handle a 4790K at stock under full load? Maybe even one that would give me a little headroom for a lite OC?
> 
> I was looking at the CRYORIG H7 or SilverStone HE01.


I haven't used air cooling in a long time, but the CryoRig H7 is considered a very solid performer, slightly more efficient than the Hyper 212 which is the gold standard for value air cooling, and only marginally more expensive (sometimes even priced equally on sale). Either would be adequate for a stock 4790K, and in reality, if delidded (as yours is), either should be adequate for a decent OC.

That said, I'm still unsatisfied with the body of data we're working with, and I think you should run another stress test before making any expenditures or big decisions. Please download OCCT version 4.5.1 and run the CPU:OCCT test (first tab in the application), using the following settings (which I believe are the standard, base-line settings for a quick OC check), and report back results with a screenshot just to provide a little more to go on.

http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/download

Test Type: Automatic
Duration: 10 minutes
Idle Periods: 0 for both
Test Version: 64 bits
Test Mode: Large Data Set
Number of threads: Check the box for "Automatic" (should populate "8")

Below the "ON" and "OFF" buttons, there is another button with a gear on it. Click that button and clean up the "Monitoring Options" settings. I can't remember what all I had to change, but the stock settings were superfluous for our purposes here.

For "Monitoring Software:" at the top of the table, select "Built-in (HWMonitor)"

The far right column is titled "Show in Real-time?" Check *only* the following rows...

Package
Core #0
Core #1
Core #2
Core #3
CPU VCORE
CPU VTT
VID
IA
GT Offset
LLC/Ring Offset
System Agent
CPU FAN
(any other headers supplying/reading fans or pump associated with your H100i)

The column to the left of that ("Stop testing if value is *below*:") should not have any boxes checked.

The column to the left of that ("Stop testing if value is *above*:") should have *only* the following boxes checked...

Package
Core #0
Core #1
Core #2
Core #3

Input "*90*" for the threshold value for each of those 5 fields.

Make sure your monitoring window is open during the 10-minute test, and make sure it's included in the screenshot when you're done. The goal here is not to ensure total stability, but just to get a quick look at a stress test I can relate to so I can have some idea how unreasonable your situation really is. I haven't used Prime95 in a long time since reading about its AVX issues, so I really can't help you there. OCCT is ultra versatile and offers built-in monitoring, and I'm a minimalist so I never looked back after trying it and immediately appreciating the way they've streamlined the process. The 10-minute quick-check for iterative testing is a nice touch, as well.

If the person who sold you the chip had not made mention of the fact that he was having temperature issues, I would be inclined to draw the quick conclusion that it must be your cooler, as you seem to be bent on. But since he conveyed the thermal issue to you, I'd be reluctant to go buy a cooler if I was in your shoes, since there's a considerable chance you'll actually end up worse off than the H100i.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Lol K, but it's not overclocked. I'd like to sort out my cooling.
> 
> EDIT: To add; I reached mid-70s while using NovaBench. Intel's testing software doesn't seem to stress the cores as much as 3rd party tests and benchmarks.
> 
> I think it's down to the cooler. Can anyone suggest a $50-$70 air cooler that will handle a 4790K at stock under full load? Maybe even one that would give me a little headroom for a lite OC?
> 
> I was looking at the CRYORIG H7 or SilverStone HE01.


I think I'd go for a bit more cooling than the H7 on a 4790K. I have the H7 on an i7 4770 in a crummy case and it performs well.

I have the R1 ultimate on my 4790K and it does a lot better.

The 4790K is at 4.7Ghz, around 1.3V vcore. .Compared to the 4770, ithe 4790K can draw about 25% more power ( 105W vs 84W) so a fair amount more heat comes off the 4790K.

The R1 is about $20 over your budget. I've seen it on sale for around $70, but its not on sale right now.

Maybe the H5 would be a better choice ?

You could checkout the air cooling forum The gang over there like @doyll and a few others have a pretty good grip on the coolers that would fit your budget.


----------



## bajer29

I'll try the OCCT test tonight if I have time (maybe this weekend). The seller is quoted as saying:

"I had it running on a H75, so the max voltage I ran it at was 1.25v and managed to get 4.7 out of it. The chip had more in it as I did some stressing at 4.8 and 1.3v, but I wasn't happy with the extra heat and knew the H75 wouldn't keep to temps I'd have been comfortable running it at 24/7."

"With that OC (4.7 @1.25v) the H75 was keeping it around 60-65 under gaming load (I tested with a lot of BF1 and Overwatch)."

"Pre-delid temps were about 10-ish C higher than they were after delid. The 4790k was definitely not as affected by the delid and CLU application as my previous 4770k (15-20C) and current 7700k (15-25C) were, but 10C was still much better when you want to keep it OC'ed in a small form factor system with a mediocre AIO. That difference in my case was OC gaming temps at 75c vs 65c."

With all of this stated, I thought these temperatures were on par for a H75. My H100i is 4ish years old and had been sitting around for over a year before using it again on my current build.

The issue may be a mix of voltage and the H100i being older. My current stock voltage is currently 1.249V which seems high considering he reached 4.7GHz with ~1.25V. He also mentioned he ran the voltage below stock with stock clocks, which could also help me.

I haven't even had time to look at my motherboard's voltage settings but I will more than likely still buy a new cooler as I've honestly never been very happy with any CLC.

EDIT: I just remembered I have a $100 Visa gift card, so I may just get a higher end tower cooler and call it a day. I'll head on over to the air cooling forum and see what they suggest.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I'll try the OCCT test tonight if I have time (maybe this weekend). The seller is quoted as saying:
> 
> "I had it running on a H75, so the max voltage I ran it at was 1.25v and managed to get 4.7 out of it. The chip had more in it as I did some stressing at 4.8 and 1.3v, but I wasn't happy with the extra heat and knew the H75 wouldn't keep to temps I'd have been comfortable running it at 24/7."
> 
> "With that OC (4.7 @1.25v) the H75 was keeping it around 60-65 under gaming load (I tested with a lot of BF1 and Overwatch)."
> 
> "Pre-delid temps were about 10-ish C higher than they were after delid. The 4790k was definitely not as affected by the delid and CLU application as my previous 4770k (15-20C) and current 7700k (15-25C) were, but 10C was still much better when you want to keep it OC'ed in a small form factor system with a mediocre AIO. That difference in my case was OC gaming temps at 75c vs 65c."
> 
> With all of this stated, I thought these temperatures were on par for a H75. My H100i is 4ish years old and had been sitting around for over a year before using it again on my current build.
> 
> The issue may be a mix of voltage and the H100i being older. My current stock voltage is currently 1.249V which seems high considering he reached 4.7GHz with ~1.25V. He also mentioned he ran the voltage below stock with stock clocks, which could also help me.
> 
> I haven't even had time to look at my motherboard's voltage settings but I will more than likely still buy a new cooler as I've honestly never been very happy with any CLC.
> 
> EDIT: I just remembered I have a $100 Visa gift card, so I may just get a higher end tower cooler and call it a day. I'll head on over to the air cooling forum and see what they suggest.


Well this is a lot more to go on, thanks. If your H100i is 4 years old and was out of service for over a year, I understand your concern now. You probably should have disclosed that right away. Looking at the specific data your seller relayed to you, it's pretty reasonable, so I'm not sure why he would have communicated disappointment to you.

For comparison, I was on a H80i before upgrading to a custom loop, and my starting point before delid, with the H80i, was 4.7GHz @1.248v, pretty much right where your seller was. During stress testing, my max core temps were 76-82C with an average of 79C. After delidding, I was getting max core temps of 66-72C with an average of 69C, so I also saw a 10C improvement. I guess what threw me off is that the seller told you he wasn't getting what he hoped for, when in reality what he got was as much as anyone with a 4790K could reasonably hope for. The Corsair H75 is about as low-end as liquid cooling gets, so it looks like he had unrealistic expectations. That said, if your H100i is performing significantly worse than his H75 did, you're definitely on track in suspecting that the H100i is impaired.

Nonetheless, I'd still like to see your OCCT results.

FWIW, I'll list my chip's minimum voltage requirements to pass stress tests at different clock speeds, since your chip sounds like it's in the same zone. In the event you decide to OC your chip after fixing your cooling sitch, these could be helpful.

4.7GHz @ 1.248v
4.8GHz @ 1.296v
4.9GHZ @ 1.344v
5.0GHz @ 1.404v

Those are max voltages hit during stress tests; my VIDs were roughly .02v lower at each step.

Good luck.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Stock voltage stays at 1.249V.
> 
> 
> 2) It's probably a few years old, but it's not been used for a good year before I started using it again early this year.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 3) The delidded 4790k was purchased from OCN by someone who's had a lot of experience with delidding and relidding. I expect no foul play as he sent me a photo "diary" of his relidding process before he sent the CPU to me. There was proof and no reason for me to distrust him.
> 
> Of course I forgot to upload the PWM profile (will go to 100% when it reaches 70C from there it's a pretty generous curve), CPUz, and temperature screen shots last night... I'll work on that again tonight.
> 
> Odd thing is when I do an Intel burn in test with Intel's Diagnostic Tool, the temps never go over 60C according to SpeedFan. I started it last night and looked this morning at the results and everything seemed fine. Other odd thing is the system seemed to have rebooted after the test. I looked and I did not see any setting that would initiate this behavior. There's no way of me knowing if the test completed without error as the last thing the report said something like, something... something... 45C below max, Temperature monitoring complete. I'm not sure how the test results should read after a burn in test to signify the final test completed without error. Can anyone provide some insight?
> 
> I ran another Burn In before I left for work and will post the exact language used. I'll run another one tonight if I have to and keep an eye on it the full hour or so it runs.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot I left my PC running. Splashtop FTW! See screenshots below. I was able to run the Intel Burn In Test without error and the hottest the CPU got was "42C below max" which is 58C(?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Peectures!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> Well this is a lot more to go on, thanks. If your H100i is 4 years old and was out of service for over a year, I understand your concern now. You probably should have disclosed that right away. Looking at the specific data your seller relayed to you, it's pretty reasonable, so I'm not sure why he would have communicated disappointment to you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> For comparison, I was on a H80i before upgrading to a custom loop, and my starting point before delid, with the H80i, was 4.7GHz @1.248v, pretty much right where your seller was. During stress testing, my max core temps were 76-82C with an average of 79C. After delidding, I was getting max core temps of 66-72C with an average of 69C, so I also saw a 10C improvement. I guess what threw me off is that the seller told you he wasn't getting what he hoped for, when in reality what he got was as much as anyone with a 4790K could reasonably hope for. The Corsair H75 is about as low-end as liquid cooling gets, so it looks like he had unrealistic expectations. That said, if your H100i is performing significantly worse than his H75 did, you're definitely on track in suspecting that the H100i is impaired.
> 
> Nonetheless, I'd still like to see your OCCT results.
> 
> FWIW, I'll list my chip's minimum voltage requirements to pass stress tests at different clock speeds, since your chip sounds like it's in the same zone. In the event you decide to OC your chip after fixing your cooling sitch, these could be helpful.
> 
> 4.7GHz @ 1.248v
> 4.8GHz @ 1.296v
> 4.9GHZ @ 1.344v
> 5.0GHz @ 1.404v
> 
> Those are max voltages hit during stress tests; my VIDs were roughly .02v lower at each step.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks, man.

I did say that the cooler was "a few years old", but didn't verify until I found my invoice which tells me it's closer to 4 years old. I also mentioned that it wasn't used for around a year.

As for the convo with the seller, I didn't feel comfortable copying and pasting our private convo. Sorry, took me a bit to justify posting the info instead of paraphrasing. Regardless, I think I'll probably go with a CRYORIG R1 Ult or something similar. I'm not sure how much testing I can do to verify the H100i is faulty. Like I said before, it didn't perform all that well even with my OC'd 4670K.

I'll see if I can get on and test OCCT tonight and will post results per your very in depth walk-through.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Thanks, man.
> 
> I did say that the cooler was "a few years old", but didn't verify until I found my invoice which tells me it's closer to 4 years old. I also mentioned that it wasn't used for around a year.
> 
> As for the convo with the seller, I didn't feel comfortable copying and pasting our private convo. Sorry, took me a bit to justify posting the info instead of paraphrasing. Regardless, I think I'll probably go with a CRYORIG R1 Ult or something similar. I'm not sure how much testing I can do to verify the H100i is faulty. Like I said before, it didn't perform all that well even with my OC'd 4670K.
> 
> I'll see if I can get on and test OCCT tonight and will post results per your very in depth walk-through.


My bad, I overlooked your disclosure about the H100i. I was on alert because the seller felt a need to acknowledge thermal issues to begin with, and then your temps with the H100i were so unrealistic for a delidded chip I got the feeling you were being taken advantage of. I'm relieved that isn't the case.

The CryoRig R1 Ult looks like a very solid choice, on par with the NH-D15.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> My bad, I overlooked your disclosure about the H100i. I was on alert because the seller felt a need to acknowledge thermal issues to begin with, and then your temps with the H100i were so unrealistic for a delidded chip I got the feeling you were being taken advantage of. I'm relieved that isn't the case.
> 
> The CryoRig R1 Ult looks like a very solid choice, on par with the NH-D15.


Well, below are the results. I didn't see CPU VTT to monitor and the fans on the H100i are controlled by the fan controller built into the cooler so those were also not visible. I tried lowering voltages in my BIOS (latest update F9) and I can't seem to lower voltage at all to see if I can gain a cooler stable base clock.

Either way, I think I'm just going to splurge and buy a new cooler.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Well, below are the results. I didn't see CPU VTT to monitor and the fans on the H100i are controlled by the fan controller built into the cooler so those were also not visible. I tried lowering voltages in my BIOS (latest update F9) and I can't seem to lower voltage at all to see if I can gain a cooler stable base clock.
> 
> Either way, I think I'm just going to splurge and buy a new cooler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm not entirely sure what to make of it, but it's showing your max CPU VCORE at 1.9V, which is beyond alarming. Since you couldn't find CPU VTT, I'm hoping that 1.9V is your VRIN, not VCORE, although there's really no reason that should be mislabeled. Your VRIN must have been in there, but maybe it's under a different ID rather than CPU VTT.

I have a couple more questions...

1) Is your rig here current/accurate? GA-Z87X-DH3 motherboard, and Corsair AX850 PSU? Please confirm these components.
2) How old are these components (MOBO/PSU) and when were they last used? Were they out of service for over a year as well, or were you using them with a previous CPU and a different cooler?
3) Have you tampered with your BIOS settings at all, or are they default?
4) Has your CMOS battery ever been replaced?
5) Is your H100i connected to a USB 2.0 header on your motherboard?
6) Are you using Corsair Link to manage the H100i? You should ensure some means to monitoring your cooler throughout this process, even if it means Corsair Link or connecting the radiator fans directly to your motherboard fan headers. "Those were not visible" is not good enough right now. You need to know. Are you at least observing them and ensuring that they are ramping up and going to max speed? They should be very loud during the stress test.

I've looked at the GA-Z87X-DH3 manual, and your motherboard is very similar to my GA-Z97X-UD3H, also with F9 BIOS. We need to get an accurate read on your CPU VCORE, so maybe you should just download HWMonitor or HWiNFO and leave one of those full-blown monitoring applications open alongside OCCT during the stress test. You need to monitor BOTH your CPU VTT and your CPU VCORE. Also, since we know now that you are for sure going to overheat before finishing the stress test, and we're really only interested in looking at voltages, lower the maximum temp value from 90 to 80

Bottom line, the 1.9V in your screenshot is cause for concern. If that reading of 1.9V for CPU VCORE is accurate, that's your problem, not the cooler. That would mean that between the PSU, MOBO, BIOS settings, or your CPU's integrated voltage regulator, somehow way too much voltage is getting to your CPU, and you're overheating. You clearly have adaptive voltage features enabled, but this can be investigated in greater detail and simplified once we have more reliable monitoring data.


----------



## GeneO

I don't think it is VRin as that voltage stays fairly constant an would not drop to the minimum displayed in the table. Also, the current and minimum values of Vcore in the table agree with the voltage plot on the right, which shows no indication of a 1.9v spike.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I don't think it is VRin as that voltage stays fairly constant an would not drop to the minimum displayed in the table. Also, the current and minimum values of Vcore in the table agree with the voltage plot on the right, which shows no indication of a 1.9v spike.


This is why I'm not entirely sure what to make of it. I can't imagine why VRIN would be labeled VCORE, but if it is VCORE, the 1.9V should show up in the graph. The only 3 explanations I can come up with are

1) the 1.9V was early on and is no longer in the viewable data, and the CPU somehow survived it (lol)

2) the 1.9V was so instantaneous and short-lived that it doesn't show up on the graph which only plots discrete points.

3) The reported max is an outright error.

Strange to say the least, but concerning and needs more evidence to draw a conclusion.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> This is why I'm not entirely sure what to make of it. I can't imagine why VRIN would be labeled VCORE, but if it is VCORE, the 1.9V should show up in the graph. The only 3 explanations I can come up with are
> 
> 1) the 1.9V was early on and is no longer in the viewable data, and the CPU somehow survived it (lol)
> 
> 2) the 1.9V was so instantaneous and short-lived that it doesn't show up on the graph which only plots discrete points.
> 
> 3) The reported max is an outright error.
> 
> Strange to say the least, but concerning and needs more evidence to draw a conclusion.


I think it must be 2 or 3, likely 3.

Advanced floating point calculations can give you a voltage spike though. It seems unlikely to me that with a VID of 1.25 it could spike to 1.9V.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I think it must be 2 or 3, likely 3.
> 
> Advanced floating point calculations can give you a voltage spike though. It seems unlikely to me that with a VID of 1.25 it could spike to 1.9V.


I was leaning toward #2, but I just took a closer look at all of the graphs, and it appears he didn't take the screenshot until quite some time after the stress test had failed. Maybe he left it and came back later to find this. If you look at the CPU usage and temperature graphs, you can deduce that it's been idling the entire time represented by these graphs. So it actually must be #1, ironically.

bajer, assuming you haven't run the test again yet, and that your CPU is still alive, make sure you sit with the system during the next test (remember to lower max temps to 80C) and capture the screenshot right after you fail the test.

Ay, caramba.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> I was leaning toward #2, but I just took a closer look at all of the graphs, and it appears he didn't take the screenshot until quite some time after the stress test had failed. Maybe he left it and came back later to find this. If you look at the CPU usage and temperature graphs, you can deduce that it's been idling the entire time represented by these graphs. So it actually must be #1, ironically.
> 
> bajer, assuming you haven't run the test again yet, and that your CPU is still alive, make sure you sit with the system during the next test (remember to lower max temps to 80C) and capture the screenshot right after you fail the test.
> 
> Ay, caramba.


This is an amendment to the previous post, but I'm making it a separate post because I want to make sure it sends you (bajer) a notification.

The recommendation to subject your CPU to yet another stress test when we have reason to believe it may be receiving 1.9V VCORE was a reckless suggestion out of impatience. Just because your chip survived it once or even a dozen times is no guarantee it won't eventually surrender for good. The most prudent course of action is to check a few things before stress testing again.

You should answer the additional questions I had, and also check in your BIOS and report what values you have in the following fields...

Under the *M.I.T.* tab (left-most)
*Advanced Voltage Settings* (4th option I believe)

CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration (could be just LLC)
CPU VRIN Protection
CPU VRIN Current Protection

and *EVERYTHING* from within

CPU Core Voltage Control

It doesn't provide the detail in your mobo's manual, but that should be its own menu with your VCORE, VRING, System Agent, etc. All of it.

Also under the *M.I.T.* tab
*Advanced Frequency Settings* (2nd option I believe)
*Advanced CPU Core Features* (should be halfway down the screen or so)

Intel(R) Turbo Boost Technology
Turbo Power Limit (Watts)
Core Current Limit (Amps)
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)
C3/C6 State Support
CPU Thermal Monitor
CPU EIST Function

Obviously, any of these settings that aren't set to "Auto" or "Enabled" will be noteworthy. Even if a quantitative field is set to "Auto" the BIOS will often still provide what that value is (in a dim, greyed out font), so still take note of that.

We're admittedly hoping to find something way out of place here, which is unlikely, but since it would circumvent another potentially damaging stress test, it would technically be in accordance with exercising due diligence.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what to make of it, but it's showing your max CPU VCORE at 1.9V, which is beyond alarming. Since you couldn't find CPU VTT, I'm hoping that 1.9V is your VRIN, not VCORE, although there's really no reason that should be mislabeled. Your VRIN must have been in there, but maybe it's under a different ID rather than CPU VTT.
> 
> I have a couple more questions...
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Is your rig here current/accurate? GA-Z87X-DH3 motherboard, and Corsair AX850 PSU? Please confirm these components.
> 2) How old are these components (MOBO/PSU) and when were they last used? Were they out of service for over a year as well, or were you using them with a previous CPU and a different cooler?
> 3) Have you tampered with your BIOS settings at all, or are they default?
> 4) Has your CMOS battery ever been replaced?
> 5) Is your H100i connected to a USB 2.0 header on your motherboard?
> 6) Are you using Corsair Link to manage the H100i? You should ensure some means to monitoring your cooler throughout this process, even if it means Corsair Link or connecting the radiator fans directly to your motherboard fan headers. "Those were not visible" is not good enough right now. You need to know. Are you at least observing them and ensuring that they are ramping up and going to max speed? They should be very loud during the stress test.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked at the GA-Z87X-DH3 manual, and your motherboard is very similar to my GA-Z97X-UD3H, also with F9 BIOS. We need to get an accurate read on your CPU VCORE, so maybe you should just download HWMonitor or HWiNFO and leave one of those full-blown monitoring applications open alongside OCCT during the stress test. You need to monitor BOTH your CPU VTT and your CPU VCORE. Also, since we know now that you are for sure going to overheat before finishing the stress test, and we're really only interested in looking at voltages, lower the maximum temp value from 90 to 80
> 
> Bottom line, the 1.9V in your screenshot is cause for concern. If that reading of 1.9V for CPU VCORE is accurate, that's your problem, not the cooler. That would mean that between the PSU, MOBO, BIOS settings, or your CPU's integrated voltage regulator, somehow way too much voltage is getting to your CPU, and you're overheating. You clearly have adaptive voltage features enabled, but this can be investigated in greater detail and simplified once we have more reliable monitoring data.



Yes, all components are currently in my sig.
Most of the components (memory, mobo, and SSDs) are from October 2014 with the exception of the PSU which was purchased in December 2011 and GPUs which were purchased sometime in 2015.
BIOS was set to default before this test with the exception of using the XMP profile 2 for memory.
CMOS battery has never been replaced, but there is no reason for me to believe it would be going bad (wiping BIOS settings/ resetting time clock).
Pump and fans are controlled by Corsair Link via USB 2.0 on mobo's rear I/O panel.
Everything was maxed. The windows were open on another monitor while testing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> I was leaning toward #2, but I just took a closer look at all of the graphs, and it appears he didn't take the screenshot until quite some time after the stress test had failed. Maybe he left it and came back later to find this. If you look at the CPU usage and temperature graphs, you can deduce that it's been idling the entire time represented by these graphs. So it actually must be #1, ironically.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> bajer, assuming you haven't run the test again yet, and that your CPU is still alive, make sure you sit with the system during the next test (remember to lower max temps to 80C) and capture the screenshot right after you fail the test.
> 
> 
> 
> Ay, caramba.


I have not tested a second time. The screenshot was taken sometime after the test

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is an amendment to the previous post, but I'm making it a separate post because I want to make sure it sends you (bajer) a notification.
> 
> The recommendation to subject your CPU to yet another stress test when we have reason to believe it may be receiving 1.9V VCORE was a reckless suggestion out of impatience. Just because your chip survived it once or even a dozen times is no guarantee it won't eventually surrender for good. The most prudent course of action is to check a few things before stress testing again.
> 
> You should answer the additional questions I had, and also check in your BIOS and report what values you have in the following fields...
> 
> Under the *M.I.T.* tab (left-most)
> *Advanced Voltage Settings* (4th option I believe)
> 
> 
> 
> CPU VRIN Loadline Calibration (could be just LLC)
> CPU VRIN Protection
> CPU VRIN Current Protection
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> and *EVERYTHING* from within
> 
> CPU Core Voltage Control
> 
> It doesn't provide the detail in your mobo's manual, but that should be its own menu with your VCORE, VRING, System Agent, etc. All of it.
> 
> Also under the *M.I.T.* tab
> *Advanced Frequency Settings* (2nd option I believe)
> *Advanced CPU Core Features* (should be halfway down the screen or so)
> 
> 
> 
> Intel(R) Turbo Boost Technology
> Turbo Power Limit (Watts)
> Core Current Limit (Amps)
> CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)
> C3/C6 State Support
> CPU Thermal Monitor
> CPU EIST Function
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, any of these settings that aren't set to "Auto" or "Enabled" will be noteworthy. Even if a quantitative field is set to "Auto" the BIOS will often still provide what that value is (in a dim, greyed out font), so still take note of that.
> 
> We're admittedly hoping to find something way out of place here, which is unlikely, but since it would circumvent another potentially damaging stress test, it would technically be in accordance with exercising due diligence
> 
> 
> .






EDIT: After playing 20ish minutes of BF1.


----------



## JazVM

What do you guys reckon is safe regarding 24/7 max voltages for the 4790k? I can get 4.9/5Ghz stable with temps under 80*C (AIDA 64, 30 mins) but I will need to raise the voltage to 1.4V. Has anyone used the chip for a couple of years with with such voltage?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JazVM*
> 
> What do you guys reckon is safe regarding 24/7 max voltages for the 4790k? I can get 4.9/5Ghz stable with temps under 80*C (AIDA 64, 30 mins) but I will need to raise the voltage to 1.4V. Has anyone used the chip for a couple of years with with such voltage?


Personally I would not exceed a Vcore of 1.3V for 24/7 use, I sold my 4790K and ran that for 2.5 years at 1.3V with no issues


----------



## bajer29

How do I undervolt my 4790K while running it on stock clocks? *Link to my BIOS and Voltage info.*


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> 
> Yes, all components are currently in my sig.
> Most of the components (memory, mobo, and SSDs) are from October 2014 with the exception of the PSU which was purchased in December 2011 and GPUs which were purchased sometime in 2015.
> BIOS was set to default before this test with the exception of using the XMP profile 2 for memory.
> CMOS battery has never been replaced, but there is no reason for me to believe it would be going bad (wiping BIOS settings/ resetting time clock).
> Pump and fans are controlled by Corsair Link via USB 2.0 on mobo's rear I/O panel.
> Everything was maxed. The windows were open on another monitor while testing.
> I have not tested a second time. The screenshot was taken sometime after the test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: After playing 20ish minutes of BF1.


Your temps are high, but that's really no surprise since that's been the issue to begin with. At least you didn't overheat, though you were only gaming, not stress testing.

Your VCore didn't spike here, but that's no guarantee it won't happen again, and you will need further testing.

I couldn't help but notice your iGPU is being fed actual voltage (beyond trace amounts), and that your HWiNFO is reporting more information on the iGPU than I've seen on my end. It appears your iGPU is enabled, and I honestly can't tell you if this is going to be a major factor in your issue, because I've never used integrated graphics, and I've always disabled it in my BIOS for that reason. However, I CAN tell you that this definitely doesn't help your situation, since you're running two GTX 980s anyway. Specifically, your iGPU VAXG is reporting approximately 0.8V, and for comparison, mine is 0.012V. Again, I can't tell you whether it will have an effect, or to what extent, but I would imagine 0.8V to a component you aren't even using is serving only to add heat. You should definitely disabled your integrated graphics in your BIOS, even if only to start simplifying things at this point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> How do I undervolt my 4790K while running it on stock clocks? *Link to my BIOS and Voltage info.*


I don't see it on any of the screenshots you provided, and my BIOS has 3 separate tabs under the Voltage page (CPU, Memory, Chipset). I didn't see any additional tabs on yours. That said, I've always used "classic mode" since I was already comfortable using BIOS before they started making them look more like OS UI's, but I've also found that, for whatever reason, the classic modes tend to be more comprehensive. Not sure why that is, or if I never gave the new interfaces a reasonable chance, but I seem to have many more settings available to me when I'm in classic mode. Anyway, the horizontally rolling line of text at the bottom of your screen in BIOS indicates what each F key will do. On the screenshots you provided, I can only see F10 and F12, so I can't tell you which one will get you to classic mode, but in my BIOS it's F2. Once you get into classic mode, you may be able to navigate a little more effectively. The original BIOS instructions I provided were actually assuming classic mode was used - sorry I didn't specify that.

If you can get to VCore outright, try 1.225V. If it is not made available (I can't remember), you may have to set frequencies to manual in order to be able to set voltage manually. If that is the case, you can still just enable your K OC, and set your core multipliers to 44 across the board. I'm sure you can figure it out if you poke around in there a little. But I would take the time to go through your BIOS page by page in classic mode and set up your system appropriately. Don't concern yourself with anything you don't know or have any doubts about, but there should still be some very obvious things you can start with, such as disabling integrated graphics, as mentioned earlier. Anything you can optimize with certainty, you should.


----------



## $ilent

Hey guys.

Been out the game for a while now and have just picked up another 4790k. What is the general voltage/temperature limit of the poor TIM?

I.e at what voltage generally is the limit for air cooling before you will likely need to delid the 4790k to keep temps down?

Thanks


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> Been out the game for a while now and have just picked up another 4790k. What is the general voltage/temperature limit of the poor TIM?
> 
> I.e at what voltage generally is the limit for air cooling before you will likely need to delid the 4790k to keep temps down?
> 
> Thanks


It all comes down to youre sample/ airflow case/ ambient temps.

Id say somewhere between 1.20v and 1.30v

I got mine @ 1.31 with a clc. Doesnt go above 60c gaming.

Friend of mine with a dh15 has it around 65c with 1.26v case in a desk so airflow restricted..


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Your temps are high, but that's really no surprise since that's been the issue to begin with. At least you didn't overheat, though you were only gaming, not stress testing.
> 
> Your VCore didn't spike here, but that's no guarantee it won't happen again, and you will need further testing.
> 
> 
> I couldn't help but notice your iGPU is being fed actual voltage (beyond trace amounts), and that your HWiNFO is reporting more information on the iGPU than I've seen on my end. It appears your iGPU is enabled, and I honestly can't tell you if this is going to be a major factor in your issue, because I've never used integrated graphics, and I've always disabled it in my BIOS for that reason. However, I CAN tell you that this definitely doesn't help your situation, since you're running two GTX 980s anyway. Specifically, your iGPU VAXG is reporting approximately 0.8V, and for comparison, mine is 0.012V. Again, I can't tell you whether it will have an effect, or to what extent, but I would imagine 0.8V to a component you aren't even using is serving only to add heat. You should definitely disabled your integrated graphics in your BIOS, even if only to start simplifying things at this point.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see it on any of the screenshots you provided, and my BIOS has 3 separate tabs under the Voltage page (CPU, Memory, Chipset). I didn't see any additional tabs on yours. That said, I've always used "classic mode" since I was already comfortable using BIOS before they started making them look more like OS UI's, but I've also found that, for whatever reason, the classic modes tend to be more comprehensive. Not sure why that is, or if I never gave the new interfaces a reasonable chance, but I seem to have many more settings available to me when I'm in classic mode. Anyway, the horizontally rolling line of text at the bottom of your screen in BIOS indicates what each F key will do. On the screenshots you provided, I can only see F10 and F12, so I can't tell you which one will get you to classic mode, but in my BIOS it's F2. Once you get into classic mode, you may be able to navigate a little more effectively. The original BIOS instructions I provided were actually assuming classic mode was used - sorry I didn't specify that.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can get to VCore outright, try 1.225V. If it is not made available (I can't remember), you may have to set frequencies to manual in order to be able to set voltage manually. If that is the case, you can still just enable your K OC, and set your core multipliers to 44 across the board. I'm sure you can figure it out if you poke around in there a little.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> But I would take the time to go through your BIOS page by page in classic mode and set up your system appropriately. Don't concern yourself with anything you don't know or have any doubts about, but there should still be some very obvious things you can start with, such as disabling integrated graphics, as mentioned earlier. Anything you can optimize with certainty, you should.


Thanks for your in-depth reply. I did actually disable integrated graphics after that play session. I haven't tested it again since. I will put BIOS in classic mode and see what I can do. I'll dig more to find the VCore setting and will drop to 1.225V if I'm successful in finding it.

I did end up ordering a Cryorig R1 Ultimate to test, so I'll also update the thread later this week when that comes in.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Thanks for your in-depth reply. I did actually disable integrated graphics after that play session. I haven't tested it again since. I will put BIOS in classic mode and see what I can do. I'll dig more to find the VCore setting and will drop to 1.225V if I'm successful in finding it.
> 
> I did end up ordering a Cryorig R1 Ultimate to test, so I'll also update the thread later this week when that comes in.


The new cooler will definitely shed some more light on your situation, even if the source of your problem is something else.

Good luck and I'll keep an eye out for your next update.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> It all comes down to youre sample/ airflow case/ ambient temps.
> 
> Id say somewhere between 1.20v and 1.30v
> 
> I got mine @ 1.31 with a clc. Doesnt go above 60c gaming.
> 
> Friend of mine with a dh15 has it around 65c with 1.26v case in a desk so airflow restricted..


Lol, quite a big variation then in voltage! I got my 4790K in, did 10hr of XTU at 4.4ghz 1.15v. Seems pretty good for my needs, temps didnt go over 59C on megahalems cooler.


----------



## weskeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Lol, quite a big variation then in voltage! I got my 4790K in, did 10hr of XTU at 4.4ghz 1.15v. Seems pretty good for my needs, temps didnt go over 59C on megahalems cooler.


Gaming temps wont go near stress testing temps anyway.

My stress test temps are 70-72 c. 60c gaming.

Push that cpu further id say


----------



## bajer29

Shower thought... Maybe the overheating has something to do with my memory's XMP? Could overvolting memory cause the CPU to overheat? I haven't tried running a stress test without XMP.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Shower thought... Maybe the overheating has something to do with my memory's XMP? Could overvolting memory cause the CPU to overheat? I haven't tried running a stress test without XMP.


Not sure.
What voltage is your memory at?
What is your System Agent voltage or SA offset?

from what I've read, the memory controller is on the die.so that would potentially heat up the integrated memory controller.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/core-i7-4790k-processor-5-ghz-review-a-silicon-lottery,5.html


----------



## bajer29

Turns out it was the cooler and not XMP, clock, or Voltage spikes. 72C Max! May not seem like a great temp, but I'm happy with it. No more 90C











The Cryorig R1 Ultimate is a beast. I feel like I could get away with a nice OC with it. Looks like it's about time to upgrade the case at some point..


----------



## Kopikia

Time to OC


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Turns out it was the cooler and not XMP, clock, or Voltage spikes. 72C Max! May not seem like a great temp, but I'm happy with it. No more 90C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cryorig R1 Ultimate is a beast. I feel like I could get away with a nice OC with it. Looks like it's about time to upgrade the case at some point..












Actually, one of the first things I noticed when you provided pictures was your case. I've only seen a few "upside-down" cases over the years, and i'm surprised that layout hasn't become more popular. For gaming PCs, anyway, the hottest component/location is typically the GPU(s), right? Why stuff them at the bottom of the case, blowing hot air down onto the PSU? Seems much more effective to have them at the top, blowing hot air up and out a vent. I do see a lot of cases with a horizontal motherboard tray now, and the GPU fan blowing hot air out the side vent. That's better than the traditional layout, but I still don't know why the "upside-down" layout hasn't replaced the traditional layout as the vertical standard. Anyone know why that is? Maybe I'm missing something. In my observation, it looks like the ORIGINAL vertical PC layout (with PSU at the top) had the components arranged appropriately with respect to each other, and then when someone had the good idea to move the PSU to the bottom (lower the PC's center of gravity and reduce dangling cables), they somehow overlooked the fact that the board should be flipped as well.

Anyway, glad you got your temps under control, bajer. Out of curiosity, what BIOS settings did you change? I see you were able to get the VID set at 1.225V.







Are your multipliers left to Auto or set at 44 for all of them? Are you planning to OC? Looks like you do have some headroom, especially since you could likely up the clocks without adding any more voltage.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, one of the first things I noticed when you provided pictures was your case. I've only seen a few "upside-down" cases over the years, and i'm surprised that layout hasn't become more popular. For gaming PCs, anyway, the hottest component/location is typically the GPU(s), right? Why stuff them at the bottom of the case, blowing hot air down onto the PSU? Seems much more effective to have them at the top, blowing hot air up and out a vent. I do see a lot of cases with a horizontal motherboard tray now, and the GPU fan blowing hot air out the side vent. That's better than the traditional layout, but I still don't know why the "upside-down" layout hasn't replaced the traditional layout as the vertical standard. Anyone know why that is? Maybe I'm missing something. In my observation, it looks like the ORIGINAL vertical PC layout (with PSU at the top) had the components arranged appropriately with respect to each other, and then when someone had the good idea to move the PSU to the bottom (lower the PC's center of gravity and reduce dangling cables), they somehow overlooked the fact that the board should be flipped as well.
> 
> Anyway, glad you got your temps under control, bajer. Out of curiosity, what BIOS settings did you change? I see you were able to get the VID set at 1.225V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are your multipliers left to Auto or set at 44 for all of them? Are you planning to OC? Looks like you do have some headroom, especially since you could likely up the clocks without adding any more voltage.


1.25V, iGPU disabled, 44x across the board, was planning to OC just a tad... no more than 4.8 probably. We'll see how the chip likes to be OC'd. For now, I'm going to quit while I'm ahead and enjoy gaming a bit before messing around with clocks.


----------



## DiceAir

So I've done everything i can to try and fix not that my cpu is overheating when playing games etc. When I do a stress test on realbench, cpu-z stress test it still goes to 85C when on 4.4GHZ 1.195-1.2V. in most games only goes to max 75C and that's with the specs listed in my signature so don't know. I've doen the delid twice with coolermaster mastergel nano and that helped a bit cause it used to throttle instantly in most situation.

I guess I might have a bad chip but i don't want to believe that as cpu's is the lst thing that would be faulty. My work pc with a hyper212x, i7 6700k can overclock 1.3V and never exceeds 70C on same stress test and I bet i can go higher but I don't need to. I still can't believe that my 4790k is this bad of a chip. at least I can game at 4.4GHz without much heat it's only the stress test.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> So I've done everything i can to try and fix not that my cpu is overheating when playing games etc. When I do a stress test on realbench, cpu-z stress test it still goes to 85C when on 4.4GHZ 1.195-1.2V. in most games only goes to max 75C and that's with the specs listed in my signature so don't know. I've doen the delid twice with coolermaster mastergel nano and that helped a bit cause it used to throttle instantly in most situation.
> 
> I guess I might have a bad chip but i don't want to believe that as cpu's is the lst thing that would be faulty. My work pc with a hyper212x, i7 6700k can overclock 1.3V and never exceeds 70C on same stress test and I bet i can go higher but I don't need to. I still can't believe that my 4790k is this bad of a chip. at least I can game at 4.4GHz without much heat it's only the stress test.


What if you went naked die and got a delid die guard? Maybe your IHS isn't making proper contact with the die.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> What if you went naked die and got a delid die guard? Maybe your IHS isn't making proper contact with the die.


Could be. Further investigation It seems I might have damage my die due to delidding but can't see it with the naked eye. The reason for me thinking that is that when I do stress test I see that 2 of my cores goes to 85C and the other 2 75C.

Ok I just did a retest now. sometimes the 2 bad cores goes 75C sometimes as much as 85C. The 2 weak cores goes 65C and 75C depending on the other cores so weird. I think it might be bad contact as I think I might have screwed up when I installed the cpu in the socked and the die might not make 100% contact. Well I'm to lazy to actually fix this now but actually also scared I might worsen the cpu now so for now I think will stay as it is until I maybe upgrade my cpu at least it stays at 4.4GHz when gaming and doesn't throttle as the games I play is not so intense on the cpu either. even Rainbow six siege is not super intensive, yes it does reach 100% on all threads at certain times but still not near the levels of CPU-z, realbench etc.


----------



## Spork13

Have had my 4790k for 3 years.
Guess it's about time I join this little club.








I only have air cooling, and my CPU has spent most it's life running betweem 4.6 and 4.7ghz.
It gets HOT @ 4.7...
This week it got delidded, and temps (load) dropped 20c straight away.
I have only had a quick play around with o'clocking it and it didn't complete XTU bench @ 4.8.
It also didn't get over 70c.
Before delidding that benchmark got it to around 88c @ 4.7, so I think I have some wiggle room to get higher clocks now.
Guess it's back to page 1 of this thread for some reading on fine tuning these chips.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weskeh*
> 
> Gaming temps wont go near stress testing temps anyway.
> 
> My stress test temps are 70-72 c. 60c gaming.
> 
> Push that cpu further id say


Honestly I don't really have a need to push it further. I think 4.4 is fine for games and I doubt I'd get much improvement going past that. Might try 1.2v and see what I could get. Hopefully 4.6 then call it a day.

I think I need faster ram since I'm only at like 1333mhz. Some nice 3000mhz ram would be good but it's far too expensive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Guess it's back to page 1 of this thread for some reading on fine tuning these chips.


Thanks, good to know people still read the guide!


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I think I need faster ram since I'm only at like 1333mhz. Some nice 3000mhz ram would be good but it's far too expensive.


If you haven't tread this page, ... https://www.anandtech.com/show/7364/memory-scaling-on-haswell/10

in Daily driver, I have 1600CL7 overclocked to 2400 CL11 and I notice it is faster and more fluid in games when at 2400 vs 1600, though I don't really game that much.


----------



## 21Dante

You don't have to go 3000mhz.
I have 1600C9 and running them at 2400C11.
Made a difference at games.
Usually 1600-1866-2133-2400 sticks are the same.
When I made tests,I just found out the settings from the same kit with my own but for the speed I wanted and they worked 100% every time.
I have a kingston savage 1600 mhz.
Settings from 2400 kit worked plug and play.Same from 1866 kit.
If you want to further tighten timmings then you have to work it.I didn't feel like it was worth it so left it as it is.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> RTL shoots up @ 2000mhz DRAM onwards which might explain the bandwidth drop.
> 
> I made some progress!
> 
> 2800Mhz @ 2-13-15-15-43-440-65535-5/57/5/57-5/57/5/57.
> 
> IO Compensation CH1/2 was adjusted Separately. This helped push TIOL CH1 from 7 to 5.
> 
> This is the limit of the ram overclock just trying to tighten up the main & advance with no hope RTL/IOL will post any lower. It's not great overall because I should be getting 40GB bandwidth but the best i'll get out of this crap motherboard.


2133Mhz from 2800mhz and only 1-2GB bandwidth difference. It's getting there if I can somehow get RTL-IO to boot low numbers on 2400Mhz than I should be getting 35GB+


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


10-12-12 to 10-11-11.


----------



## JackCY

At it again with the RAM?

I'm happily still running 2500MHz CL11-13-11-13-1-250-(20000 I think) tight. No hammer test issues really, no other issues at all.
This might be the last test:



It does make a difference to go as high as possible and keep timings tight.

Temperatures depend largely on how awful job Intel did with the toothpaste.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> At it again with the RAM?
> 
> I'm happily still running 2500MHz CL11-13-11-13-1-250-(20000 I think) tight. No hammer test issues really, no other issues at all.
> This might be the last test:
> 
> 
> 
> It does make a difference to go as high as possible and keep timings tight.
> 
> Temperatures depend largely on how awful job Intel did with the toothpaste.


it's just knowing this motherboard (msi z97 mpower max ac) has memory bandwidth issues I'm trying to find the best efficiency . 2800Mhz only gave me 1-2GB more bandwidth than 2133mhz.

I posted up because the last time only got 2000mhz ram and now I manage to push 2133mhz with same IOL-RTL's.

jealous of your bandwidth I wish my motherboard would work 100%


----------



## JackCY

Yeah your mobo seemed to have issues, for me it's the RAM, it tanks at 2600 and 2500 is the highest I can run without BLCK being out of spec.
2933 would have been nice but those RAM were very hard to find and damn expensive.
It pays off to read the mobo reviews and compare so one doesn't buy one that has some drawbacks in certain department. Most are really all the same but sometimes there are outliers usually on the negative side.


----------



## SgtRotty

Are you guys using 2 dimms or 4??


----------



## JackCY

2, why would you use 4 on a dual channel platform except expanding storage years later. Say if I wanted 32GB.


----------



## SgtRotty

I have 4 dimms at 2400. I was thinking of experimenting with the timings u guys are talking about. I was just curious.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> I have 4 dimms at 2400. I was thinking of experimenting with the timings u guys are talking about. I was just curious.


I don't see any system specs filled out. What's your RAM speed & timings, dram (voltage), System Agent (SA voltage)


----------



## SgtRotty

My apologies, my system specs are as follows:

Z97 Asus AR
4790k @ 4.7 1.360v
Cache @ 4.4 1.360v
4x4gb xtrident 2400 @ 10,12,12,1, 330, at 1.65v
(SA) volts 1.160


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> My apologies, my system specs are as follows:
> 
> Z97 Asus AR
> 4790k @ 4.7 1.360v
> Cache @ 4.4 1.360v
> 4x4gb xtrident 2400 @ 10,12,12,1, 330, at 1.65v
> (SA) volts 1.160


I'm just gonna say my input while others have different views and that's fine. I personally set high voltages and lower them to find stability once I'm happy with my settings because this helps rule out any other instability in parts of the CPU/NB

Since uncore is 4400mhz @ 1.360v assuming it's stable! I would lower to 4Ghz @ 1.2v once temperature become a issue (with DRAM, SA increase)

1.
DRAM: 1.8v
SA: 1.25v (for now)
IOD/IOA: offset + 0.040mV

2.
tREFI @ 65535 or 32767

3.
tRRD @ 6 or 5
tFAW = tRRD x 4

4.
CAS (tCL) 9 (2T command rate if FAIL POST)

5.
tCL, tRCD 11-11 (2T command rate if FAIL POST)

6.
tRAS = CAS (tCL) + tCL + tRCD

If you can POST 9-11-11-31-330-1T-65535 (32767) & tRRD 5 (6) + tFAW 20 (24) I would try aiming for higher DRAM speeds. Also make USB bootable memtest no need to boot windows and cause BSOD or corrupt any files. If you pass memtest I would move on to aida64 or prime95 in windows


----------



## MixedC

Hi guys, I have a quick question. First of all, I have a 4690K and I am planning to keep this cpu for a long while







.
I want to run my RAM at 1.65v afaik it is safe even tho spec is max 1.575v.
My question is, do we still have that 0.5V difference between uncore and ram voltage rule for haswell?

I am running uncore at 1.15V 3.9Ghz right now, not sure how safe 1.15 uncore is must be quite quite quite safe tho, if that rule doesn't apply to Haswell,
I'll dial back the voltage down to 1.05V uncore doesn't really matter much anyway.

Please share some information with me, I searched google and forum, everybody keeps saying 1.65v is safe but nobody mentions that old 0.5v thing.
I guess it died with Nehalem.

Thanks.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MixedC*
> 
> Hi guys, I have a quick question. First of all, I have a 4690K and I am planning to keep this cpu for a long while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I want to run my RAM at 1.65v afaik it is safe even tho spec is max 1.575v.
> My question is, do we still have that 0.5V difference between uncore and ram voltage rule for haswell?
> 
> I am running uncore at 1.15V 3.9Ghz right now, not sure how safe 1.15 uncore is must be quite quite quite safe tho, if that rule doesn't apply to Haswell,
> I'll dial back the voltage down to 1.05V uncore doesn't really matter much anyway.
> 
> Please share some information with me, I searched google and forum, everybody keeps saying 1.65v is safe but nobody mentions that old 0.5v thing.
> I guess it died with Nehalem.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*


I know that one, my question was about 0.5V difference between Uncore and Ram voltage (the one from old days), Becaues I was running 1.5V kit, but now I switched to 1.65V Ram.

If I don't need for 0.5V lower Uncore voltage than ram voltage rule on haswell,
there is no need for me to put 1.15V to uncore.

thanks anyway


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MixedC*
> 
> I know that one, my question was about 0.5V difference between Uncore and Ram voltage (the one from old days), Becaues I was running 1.5V kit, but now I switched to 1.65V Ram.
> 
> thanks anyway


Ah okay, well I've never heard of that rule, IF it helps I run my Uncore at 1.2V (Adaptive) and my RAM at 1.6V (at 2400), since I got my system 3 years ago.


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Ah okay, well I've never heard of that rule, IF it helps I run my Uncore at 1.2V (Adaptive) and my RAM at 1.6V (at 2400), since I got my system 3 years ago.


Yes it does, thanks.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*


Where did that table come from?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> Where did that table come from?


Found the same table *HERE*, not sure of the exact origin, though it could be it(?) Forum in French.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> Where did that table come from?


It's from @Sin0822's OC guide, God bless him.
The GIGABYTE Z97X Overclocking Guide

The photos / screenshots in that guide do not appear any more. I had it saved on my computer.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Found the same table *HERE*, not sure of the exact origin, though it could be it(?) Forum in French.


That's a different table. The one I'm asking about says VRIN Override should be at least 0.8v delta over VCORE. I know for a fact that's preposterous, which led me to call the table into question right away. Then I looked at some other values and even if they are safe, they're irrelevant, like 1.45v max VCORE on air; you'd hit thermal limits before you could ever get to an OC that would legitimately require 1.45v, even if you had delidded. Hell, I'm delidded on custom liquid and pushing a 1.404v OC has me hitting 80C under load. I know every chip is different but no amount of good fortune is getting you to 1.45v OC on air, unless you're holding back on the clock just to prove a point, which means you wouldn't have needed (or utilized) 1.45v. But if people must include that value in charts, I suppose it's like saying that leaving all the lights and faucets in your house on 24/7 is "safe." Sure, be my guest. But the 0.8v minimum delta is just plain erroneous.

I'm just wondering where that exact table came from. It has the look of a real table, but it's clearly a sloppy imposter and should not be disseminated. This is the sort of thing that causes confusion.


----------



## bajer29

You're right, my bad. My Google-foo has not led me to the origin of the table.


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> That's a different table. The one I'm asking about says VRIN Override should be at least 0.8v delta over VCORE. I know for a fact that's preposterous, which led me to call the table into question right away. Then I looked at some other values and even if they are safe, they're irrelevant, like 1.45v max VCORE on air; you'd hit thermal limits before you could ever get to an OC that would legitimately require 1.45v, even if you had delidded. Hell, I'm delidded on custom liquid and pushing a 1.404v OC has me hitting 80C under load. I know every chip is different but no amount of good fortune is getting you to 1.45v OC on air, unless you're holding back on the clock just to prove a point, which means you wouldn't have needed (or utilized) 1.45v. But if people must include that value in charts, I suppose it's like saying that leaving all the lights and faucets in your house on 24/7 is "safe." Sure, be my guest. But the 0.8v minimum delta is just plain erroneous.
> 
> I'm just wondering where that exact table came from. It has the look of a real table, but it's clearly a sloppy imposter and should not be disseminated. This is the sort of thing that causes confusion.


Lol, I didn't pay attention to actual values in this table







, Dear table, you are not getting me to run 2.1v VRIN for just 1.3V core votlage, just no








I am running haswell for 3 years+ now and gained some good understanding fo what is really safe for it and what is "safe" and what is not for long term use.
(my everyday usage, probably my 1 month of use equals to at least 2 or 3 months of use for most users)

I degraded a 4690K running 1.8v VRIN, 1.26Xv (can't remember last digit) @ 4.4ghz, 35X uncore 1.05V and everything else auto 1.5V XMP Ram
It was set borderline stable, 1 notch lower voltage, it would 0x124.

took exactly a year, a full year without single BSOD, started to bsod 0x124, once a day. Fixed it with 1.9V Vrin and 1.125v uncore @ 35X, used it 4 more months that way.
so degradation happens but not a big deal, it took 1 whole year of heavy gaming (long periods) to de-stablize a borderline overclock.

I bet I can degrade a chip @ 1.35v in less than a year if it is set borderline stable







just by using it









That 4690K died afterwards so data ends here, not because of overclock or anything related to voltage, it is a long story








Total lifespan was 2 years, exactly.


----------



## 21Dante

My uncore is at 1.08(4Ghz) and my rams at 1,64.
No problems and runs stable.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm just wondering where that exact table came from. It has the look of a real table, but *it's clearly a sloppy imposter* and should not be disseminated. This is the sort of thing that causes confusion.


In my post #22366, I've already told you were that table came from. It was in that OC guide together with many other screenshots for a long time until, for reasons unknown to me, they disappeared. Lots of people have seen it and can confirm it. So, who exactly are you calling a "sloppy impostor"...? Myself? Sin0822, the creator of that guide?

I understand, you disagreeing with the suggested Max values. Personally, I have never applied them either. That screenshot was there though, I did not make it up myself, so mind your tone / language, please.

Note: I'm not a native English speaker so IF I have misunderstood you, I apologize.


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> In my post #22366, I've already told you were that table came from. It was in that OC guide together with many other screenshots for a long time until, for reasons unknown to me, they disappeared. Lots of people have seen it and can confirm it. So, who exactly are you calling a "sloppy impostor"...? Myself? Sin0822, the creator of that guide?
> 
> I understand, you disagreeing with the suggested Max values. Personally, I have never applied them either. That screenshot was there though, I did not make it up myself, so mind your tone / language, please.
> 
> Note: I'm not a native English speaker so IF I have misunderstood you, I apologize.


No he means,
The table is not from that guide, it looks exactly like it but it is not (different numbers). (This is what he thought when he have seen the table)
Personally I also remember seeing that table but I also remember it different? maybe? not? so I can see why he thought that way









so,
he doesn't call you or Sin imposter,
He beleives this is made by someone else and he is talking about that hypothetical maker of this table, which looks exactly like Sin's table.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> In my post #22366, I've already told you were that table came from. It was in that OC guide together with many other screenshots for a long time until, for reasons unknown to me, they disappeared. Lots of people have seen it and can confirm it. So, who exactly are you calling a "sloppy impostor"...? Myself? Sin0822, the creator of that guide?
> 
> I understand, you disagreeing with the suggested Max values. Personally, I have never applied them either. That screenshot was there though, I did not make it up myself, so mind your tone / language, please.
> 
> Note: I'm not a native English speaker so IF I have misunderstood you, I apologize.


Sorry for the confusion. I was calling the table a sloppy imposter, which "it" is. That's why I used "it's" as the article in my statement. If I was calling you an imposter, I would have used "he's."

Nothing was meant to be a personal reflection on you. I did not jump to conclusions that you created the table yourself or had any intention of misleading people. I merely asked where the table came from so you could explain where you found it and I could try to figure out why it had been manipulated. You explained yourself, and it's appreciated. As for the timing of our posts, we were simultaneously drafting, and you sent yours minutes before mine. So while it may have looked like my post was in response to yours, I was actually responding to bajer29, whom I quoted to clarify that.

Once I saw where you got it from, and I had already explained that it had been altered, I went on about my day. My only purpose was ensuring that people don't show up to this thread and rely on misinformation when conducting research to OC their systems. I dealt with enough of that during my time to know how frustrating it can be.

And you can question my language, but I think you've assumed my tone must be something other than it was/is. I'm not yelling or attacking, I'm just trying to help improve the quality of information available in this thread. Sometimes that may require challenging a post, so I hope you understand.


----------



## Technodox

I need some help on Overclocking my RAM, which is the crucial ballistix elite ddr3 1866. There is another kit with 2133 Mhz, but I need the SPD data from the bios, not just CPUZ, trying to get XMP #1 and #2, which is 2400 Mhz.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MixedC*
> 
> Hi guys, I have a quick question. First of all, I have a 4690K and I am planning to keep this cpu for a long while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I want to run my RAM at 1.65v afaik it is safe even tho spec is max 1.575v.
> My question is, do we still have that 0.5V difference between uncore and ram voltage rule for haswell?
> 
> I am running uncore at 1.15V 3.9Ghz right now, not sure how safe 1.15 uncore is must be quite quite quite safe tho, if that rule doesn't apply to Haswell,
> I'll dial back the voltage down to 1.05V uncore doesn't really matter much anyway.
> 
> Please share some information with me, I searched google and forum, everybody keeps saying 1.65v is safe but nobody mentions that old 0.5v thing.
> I guess it died with Nehalem.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

okay if Vinput 2.4, Vcore 1.45, Vring 1.35v, SA +250mV, IOA/IOD 250mV, DRAM Voltage 2.15. I'm pretty sure 100% load in AIDA64 with watercooling will hit 100c and it's recommending Air max

I'm sure all those voltages are safe but you're gonna need some serious cooling and delidding with Liquid Ultra Pro


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> okay if Vinput 2.4, Vcore 1.45, Vring 1.35v, SA +250mV, IOA/IOD 250mV, DRAM Voltage 2.15. I'm pretty sure 100% load in AIDA64 with watercooling will hit 100c and it's recommending Air max
> 
> I'm sure all those voltages are safe but you're gonna need some serious cooling and delidding with Liquid Ultra Pro


No way in hell I would push 1.45Vcore (on Haswell) and expect the CPU to not degrade very quickly even if I could keep it well below 100 degrees C...still each to their own


----------



## LostParticle

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MixedC*
> 
> No he means,
> The table is not from that guide, it looks exactly like it but it is not (different numbers). (This is what he thought when he have seen the table)
> Personally I also remember seeing that table but I also remember it different? maybe? not? so I can see why he thought that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so,
> he doesn't call you or Sin imposter,
> He beleives this is made by someone else and he is talking about that hypothetical maker of this table, which looks exactly like Sin's table.








Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> Sorry for the confusion. I was calling the table a sloppy imposter, which "it" is. That's why I used "it's" as the article in my statement. If I was calling you an imposter, I would have used "he's."
> 
> Nothing was meant to be a personal reflection on you. I did not jump to conclusions that you created the table yourself or had any intention of misleading people. I merely asked where the table came from so you could explain where you found it and I could try to figure out why it had been manipulated. You explained yourself, and it's appreciated. As for the timing of our posts, we were simultaneously drafting, and you sent yours minutes before mine. So while it may have looked like my post was in response to yours, I was actually responding to bajer29, whom I quoted to clarify that.
> 
> Once I saw where you got it from, and I had already explained that it had been altered, I went on about my day. My only purpose was ensuring that people don't show up to this thread and rely on misinformation when conducting research to OC their systems. I dealt with enough of that during my time to know how frustrating it can be.
> 
> And you can question my language, but I think you've assumed my tone must be something other than it was/is. I'm not yelling or attacking, I'm just trying to help improve the quality of information available in this thread. Sometimes that may require challenging a post, so I hope you understand.






Okay, thank you for the clarifications, guys, and I am sorry for any inconvenience and confusion I might have caused. I have downloaded that table from that Gigabyte Z97 OC guide, back in the days (like 3 years ago), when I was struggling to establish my OC profiles, as a newbie = a first timer on Intel oveclocking. I have never set such high values in any setting in my BIOS. I did not need to. The highest I've ever set was 2.1V as my Vccin (CPU Input V), but that was in the very beginning of my OC attempts. It did not help so I've set it back to 1.9V, or something. (Now I'm running at Vccin = 1.7V). I admit that these are exaggerated values. Believe me though: that table was there, on that guide, for a long time. Then it, and the rest of the screenshots, vanished.

Once again, sorry.

Thank you.


----------



## MixedC

It is fine









Now, I have a problem, well I realized I have a problem by chance yesterday.
I have Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming 5 I am on F7 bios.
Apperantly Uncore is supposed to idle!, well mine always stays at 3.5 ghz.
I have reset the bios and then uncore started to go up to 3.9 with cores and go down to 800mhz with them.

The problem is, even if I change my memory multiper to 16X, it stays always on 3.5ghz.
If I change CPU Multiper, it stays at 3.5 ghz.

I am thinking of reverting back bios, but not sure if it will allow me. It has been running like this the whole time, 1.05V 35X for me, apperantly it shouldn't ???









I found a workaround for CPU Clock ( by setting them from turbo clocks, not directly from multiper) but, I cannot set my Memory.
If I set my memory to 1600mhz, Uncore gets stuck at 3.5ghz.

Edit:
Now that I know how it supposed to work, it is bugging me like crazy.
I don't want to run 1333mhz memory Gigabyte, are you insane? What and Why is this?

I'll be really happy if there is any solution.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MixedC*
> 
> It is fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I have a problem, well I realized I have a problem by chance yesterday.
> I have Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming 5 I am on F7 bios.
> Apperantly Uncore is supposed to idle!, well mine always stays at 3.5 ghz.
> I have reset the bios and then uncore started to go up to 3.9 with cores and go down to 800mhz with them.
> 
> The problem is, even if I change my memory multiper to 16X, it stays always on 3.5ghz.
> If I change CPU Multiper, it stays at 3.5 ghz.
> 
> I am thinking of reverting back bios, but not sure if it will allow me. It has been running like this the whole time, 1.05V 35X for me, apperantly it shouldn't ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a workaround for CPU Clock ( by setting them from turbo clocks, not directly from multiper) but, I cannot set my Memory.
> If I set my memory to 1600mhz, Uncore gets stuck at 3.5ghz.
> 
> Edit:
> Now that I know how it supposed to work, it is bugging me like crazy.
> I don't want to run 1333mhz memory Gigabyte, are you insane? What and Why is this?
> 
> I'll be really happy if there is any solution.


Hi,

I own the Gigabyte Z97 OC Formula. Uncore never idles. As soon as one will attempt to overclock on that mobo, the Cache (Uncore) frequency will stay locked. This was one of the reasons I have never used that motherboard again, besides the few times right after I purchased it. My other two motherboards do not present this issue. When I've referred to this matter, I believe in this thread and also in the Gigabyte Z97 threads and OC guides of this forum, one mocked at me saying "Ha, he got a "purely" oveclocking board and expects Uncore to idle!"... As I see this happens in other Gigabyte motherboards, as well. Sorry, I cannot (genuinely) help you.


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I own the Gigabyte Z97 OC Formula. Uncore never idles. As soon as one will attempt to overclock on that mobo, the Cache (Uncore) frequency will stay locked. This was one of the reasons I have never used that motherboard again, besides the few times right after I purchased it. My other two motherboards do not present this issue. When I've referred to this matter, I believe in this thread and also in the Gigabyte Z97 threads and OC guides of this forum, one mocked at me saying "Ha, he got a "purely" oveclocking board and expects Uncore to idle!"... As I see this happens in other Gigabyte motherboards, as well. Sorry, I cannot (genuinely) help you.


Lol, I don't know who said that but my Mobo is an OC mobo







so he is wrong.
Anyway, I can get it to idle now. I narrowed it down to Memory Multiplier, when I change memory Multiplier, it doesn't idle anymore.

I have to set 16X multiplier for memory otherwise I gonna run 1333mhz -_-, I might try reverting back bios but I don't think it gonna be any different.

Setting core clock from Turbo settings gets uncore to boost up to 3.9 and idle at 800. Right now, but I am on AUTO Memory Setting and 1333mhz.
if there was a way to change this outside bios, I might try intel XTU.

Lol for a year it was running at 1.05V and my old 4690K ran that way for 2 years apperantly. 1.05v isn't much I don't think it gonna cause any harm but it sure does more than what it should have done.

*I thought uncore was supposed to stay at 3.5ghz the whole time







*


----------



## MixedC

Setting cache to 39x from XTU makes it switch between 35x and 39x, LOL.
35x is the new idle.

Edit:
LOL I might have found a workaround,
set it to 8X from bios and set it to 39x from XTU.

The question is voltage, I cannot monitor its voltage and don't want it to do something crazy, because I am kind of messing with it.

Edit:
*Well IT WORKS.*
Set uncore to 8X from bios and set it to 39X from XTU.
It now idlesw at 800 and boosts up to 3.9Ghz.
edit: It also has the middle clocks like 1.600mhz etc. works like intended.
Voltage is set to Normal and offset is set to 0V in bios.
The down side of this is, I think I have to run XTU everytime I start PC.

Am I happy? No. Because I have ran my 2 CPUs 3.5ghz 1.05v for 2 and other one for 1 years.
Am I going to use CPUs this way, I am not sure. It might be doing somethign weird and I cannot monitor
Cache voltage.

Should I post this into OC threads?

*I have a question,
Does ring/cache/uncore voltage ever drop anyway? While staying at 800mhz or 3.0 Ghz?*
From the looks I think it always stays at 1.05v by default whatever clock it is.

Update to wrap all up:
Well, I tried to see if PC works when rebooting.
Well all works. I also don't have to run XTU everytime, it does save and work on startup. (Its service handle it I guess)
Uncore doesnt go between 8x and 39x, it also has middle gears.
Not sure about voltage, I have set it to "Normal" and "+0.0v" both for Ring and Offset.
shows 0.00+ offset in HWmonitor, @auto settings it showed +0.3V offset in HWmon, so it run 1.35V (I think).
so better set it up to +0v offset.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> okay if Vinput 2.4, Vcore 1.45, Vring 1.35v, SA +250mV, IOA/IOD 250mV, DRAM Voltage 2.15. I'm pretty sure 100% load in AIDA64 with watercooling will hit 100c and it's recommending Air max
> 
> I'm sure all those voltages are safe but you're gonna need some serious cooling and delidding with Liquid Ultra Pro
> 
> 
> 
> No way in hell I would push 1.45Vcore (on Haswell) and expect the CPU to not degrade very quickly even if I could keep it well below 100 degrees C...still each to their own
Click to expand...

If everything else was low voltage and you push 1.45v I don't think it will degrade very quickly.


----------



## MixedC

Well, what I have learned.
On Gigabyte z97 gaming 5,
Setting uncore to 35x and leaving voltage at AUTO leads to +0.307V offset!
I was wondering why my PC doesn't even boot when I set uncore clock to 43 and voltage to 1.1V,
it should at least boot even if it BSOD right? According to data and tables it should workll, it doesnt.

My Uncore might be degraded because of stupid thing, been running constant 1.35V (while it should have run stock 1.05v) all the time for a year.
*is 1.35V really much for uncore?* I think it is not that much, also according to table 1.45V is max under water, but might be enough to degrade in a year I guess.

Because after realizing this, my Uncore actually shows 1.05V in bios, but set to that it isn't stable at 39x


----------



## Technodox

whats the voltage is good for 4.7 Ghz on the 4790k CPU Core voltage? I have it at 1.265v


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> whats the voltage is good for 4.7 Ghz on the 4790k CPU Core voltage? I have it at 1.265v


Not sure what you're asking. Have you gone through the proper OC steps and determined that your chip requires 1.265V for 4.7GHz, and now you're asking how that compares with other chips, or did you just jump up to 1.265V to set your clock at 4.7GHz, and now you're asking if this is reasonable or whether or not you should try lowering voltage?


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MixedC*
> 
> Well, what I have learned.
> On Gigabyte z97 gaming 5,
> Setting uncore to 35x and leaving voltage at AUTO leads to +0.307V offset!
> I was wondering why my PC doesn't even boot when I set uncore clock to 43 and voltage to 1.1V,
> it should at least boot even if it BSOD right? According to data and tables it should workll, it doesnt.
> 
> My Uncore might be degraded because of stupid thing, been running constant 1.35V (while it should have run stock 1.05v) all the time for a year.
> *is 1.35V really much for uncore?* I think it is not that much, also according to table 1.45V is max under water, but might be enough to degrade in a year I guess.
> 
> Because after realizing this, my Uncore actually shows 1.05V in bios, but set to that it isn't stable at 39x


FWIW, I saw virtually no performance gains when manipulating uncore during my OC. Furthermore, the relationship between uncore and core seemed to be hit-or-miss. At 4.7GHz core, I could match with 4.7GHz uncore stable. But at 4.8GHz core, 4.7GHz uncore was no longer attainable, even when increasing cache voltage and VRIN. I had to settle for 4.8GHz core and 4.6GHz uncore. At 4.9GHz core, 4.5GHz uncore was the most I could get stable. There was a clear trend indicating an inverse relationship, but this was a no-brainer tradeoff, as any fluctuations in performance associated with uncore adjustment (I benched with lower uncore speeds) were completely negligible in comparison to the effects of core adjustment. By the time I hit 5.0GHz core, I had become so disinterested with uncore that I literally just left it at "Auto." Maybe I will go back and play with it again sometime, but I just haven't felt compelled to expend the effort when there appears to be no real payoff.

That said, my question to you and anyone else struggling with uncore would be this: What does it REALLY matter? I would argue that the only reason to change uncore would be to enhance core stability. It has no stand-alone role in the context of OC'ing. It's only job is to do whatever is required to maximize the OC of core.

And as for your experience with the memory multiplier causing your uncore to stay elevated, I can only imagine that is a byproduct of the fact that the IMC is encompassed by uncore. Maybe OC'ing RAM activates some built-in feature that prevents your uncore from slouching. Just a hunch, but that's the only connection I can draw between the two.


----------



## Technodox

trying to compare to other chips, and to see if it can be lowered, but i know 1.25v is not stable.


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> FWIW, I saw virtually no performance gains when manipulating uncore during my OC. Furthermore, the relationship between uncore and core seemed to be hit-or-miss. At 4.7GHz core, I could match with 4.7GHz uncore stable. But at 4.8GHz core, 4.7GHz uncore was no longer attainable, even when increasing cache voltage and VRIN. I had to settle for 4.8GHz core and 4.6GHz uncore. At 4.9GHz core, 4.5GHz uncore was the most I could get stable. There was a clear trend indicating an inverse relationship, but this was a no-brainer tradeoff, as any fluctuations in performance associated with uncore adjustment (I benched with lower uncore speeds) were completely negligible in comparison to the effects of core adjustment. By the time I hit 5.0GHz core, I had become so disinterested with uncore that I literally just left it at "Auto." Maybe I will go back and play with it again sometime, but I just haven't felt compelled to expend the effort when there appears to be no real payoff.
> 
> That said, my question to you and anyone else struggling with uncore would be this: What does it REALLY matter? I would argue that the only reason to change uncore would be to enhance core stability. It has no stand-alone role in the context of OC'ing. It's only job is to do whatever is required to maximize the OC of core.
> 
> And as for your experience with the memory multiplier causing your uncore to stay elevated, I can only imagine that is a byproduct of the fact that the IMC is encompassed by uncore. Maybe OC'ing RAM activates some built-in feature that prevents your uncore from slouching. Just a hunch, but that's the only connection I can draw between the two.


I don't care about uncore clocks, you totaly misunderstand me.
my Concern was voltages. With my Gigabyte z97 Gaming5 apperantly, leaving it all AUTO while overclocking CPU or Memory makes it stuck at 35X and gives +0.307v offset.
I have been running this way for a year, 1.05+.307v makes it 1.357v uncore for a year, unkowningly so don't leave auto.

I found a way with XTU to make uncore work normal and scale with core 8x to 39x, but the damage have probably been done to my cpu already running 1.357v for a year.
so Don't lave it "auto" on gigabyte boards, set it to default voltage or set it to "Normal" and give +0v voltage.

I am just kind of disapointed and sad








*My question was if 1.35V is much for Uncore, I guess it isnt that much







*


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MixedC*
> 
> I don't care about uncore clocks, you totaly misunderstand me.
> my Concern was voltages. With my Gigabyte z97 Gaming5 apperantly, leaving it all AUTO while overclocking CPU or Memory makes it stuck at 35X and gives +0.307v offset.
> I have been running this way for a year, 1.05+.307v makes it 1.357v uncore for a year, unkowningly so don't leave auto.
> 
> I found a way with XTU to make uncore work normal and scale with core 8x to 39x, but the damage have probably been done to my cpu already running 1.357v for a year.
> so Don't lave it "auto" on gigabyte boards, set it to default voltage or set it to "Normal" and give +0v voltage.
> 
> I am just kind of disapointed and sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My question was if 1.35V is much for Uncore, I guess it isnt that much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OK, I see I missed your point, sorry. I'll try again.

So your concern is that leaving your uncore voltage at Auto for 1-2 years has damaged your CPU, but I don't see anything in what you've reported that would suggest that your CPU has been damaged. I did see that you were unable to get 4.3GHz uncore, but that is why I asked why it really matters. If you had said that you were able to get 4.3GHz uncore before, and for some reason it was no longer stable with all other settings unchanged, this would have been a red flag, but that wasn't your recount. If you have not experienced any symptoms of degradation, why would you feel your CPU has degraded? What is leading you to that conclusion? Because the chart says 1.35V?


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> trying to compare to other chips, and to see if it can be lowered, but i know 1.25v is not stable.


Well if you know 1.25V is unstable, I guess you really don't have much room to lower voltage if you're at 1.265V







.

My chip needs 1.248V max VCORE for 4.7GHz, so I think you're in pretty common territory.

You can try 1.260V and 1.255V if you really wish to pinpoint minimum voltage and stay at 4.7GHz, or you can push it further and up the voltage if your temps are under control.


----------



## Technodox

what about for the DRAM, I am overclocking my ram from 1866 to 2400 and the DRAM voltage is at 1.5, and its working. I thought i would need to get 1.65v for 2400 and 2133 settings, but it's not needed.


----------



## Spork13

I got my 4790k at a reasonable price when they were still a new CPU because it wasn't a great overclocker so the original owner was having another try in the silicone lottery.

I have had it delidded and temps are much better - but I still can't get stable beyond 4.7GHz. It will load windows @ 4.8. but gets BSOD if I stress test.

I'm just wondering how many ever managed 5.0 stable on air cooling?

I'm looking at a chip that does 4.9, and hasn't been delidded (yet)...

Failing that - is anyone on here interested in selling their proven high 'clocking 4790k?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> whats the voltage is good for 4.7 Ghz on the 4790k CPU Core voltage? I have it at 1.265v


I am using two OC profiles: a per-core OC and my all-core x47. (Cache is at x44, on both.)
On my x47-all core profile I am using 1.250V Adaptive VCore, in the BIOS. (cacheV = 1.2V, Adaptive).
This results in approx. 1.260V - 1.280V MAX VCore while running my favorite stress test, the x264 Stability Test v2.06, on Win 10 Pro. My computer never has a load (usage) harder than the x264. I do not play PC Games.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> what about for the DRAM, I am overclocking my ram from 1866 to 2400 and the DRAM voltage is at 1.5, and its working. I thought i would need to get 1.65v for 2400 and 2133 settings, but it's not needed.


I also OC-ed my RAM, see sig_rig, from 1866 to 2400. I set 1.6V Dram voltage, in the BIOS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MixedC*
> 
> ...
> 
> *My question was if 1.35V is much for Uncore, I guess it isnt that much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My personal and subjective opinion: 1.35V Cache voltage is WAY TOO MUCH! I have never used, and I would never use that much V, for the Uncore. The maximum I have ever set it was 1.250V, back when I was stabilizing my OC profiles. After one-two trials and from then onwards, I run it constantly at 1.2V Adaptive, for 4400 MHz. In Windows the max Cache V, HWiNFO64 shows me is 1.216V.


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I am using two OC profiles: a per-core OC and my all-core x47. (Cache is at x44, on both.)
> On my x47-all core profile I am using 1.250V Adaptive VCore, in the BIOS. (cacheV = 1.2V, Adaptive).
> This results in approx. 1.260V - 1.280V MAX VCore while running my favorite stress test, the x264 Stability Test v2.06, on Win 10 Pro. My computer never has a load (usage) harder than the x264. I do not play PC Games.
> I also OC-ed my RAM, see sig_rig, from 1866 to 2400. I set 1.6V Dram voltage, in the BIOS.
> My personal and subjective opinion: 1.35V Cache voltage is WAY TOO MUCH! I have never used, and I would never use that much V, for the Uncore. The maximum I have ever set it was 1.250V, back when I was stabilizing my OC profiles. After one-two trials and from then onwards, I run it constantly at 1.2V Adaptive, for 4400 MHz. In Windows the max Cache V, HWiNFO64 shows me is 1.216V.


Yeah I Also think it is too much... *Whoever reading this don't leave your cache voltage "auto" on gigabyte boards*, even tho you set cache clock to default, it puts +0.307V offset on 1.050V. My chip is still alive after a year but I think 1.35V for cache is way too much.


----------



## SgtRotty

I have been running 1.36 cache since I bought it new!
Core 4.7 1.360
Cache 4.4 1.360
1.950 vrin


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> I have been running 1.36 cache since I bought it new!
> Core 4.7 1.360
> *Cache 4.4 1.360*
> 1.950 vrin


That is really interesting!

IF you don't mind: - what is your favorite stress test? If you'll run it today will it complete your set test? Do you game, encode, fold? (I'm not doing any of these)

Thanks.


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> That is really interesting!
> 
> IF you don't mind: - what is your favorite stress test? If you'll run it today will it complete your set test? Do you game, encode, fold? (I'm not doing any of these)
> 
> Thanks.


A lot of battlefield 1 playing, I don't do much benching. I used XTU for stress texting. The benchmark on XTU is what I went with for stability. It's harsher imo than the stress test. Bench score was around 1202


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> I have been running 1.36 cache since I bought it new!
> Core 4.7 1.360
> Cache 4.4 1.360
> 1.950 vrin


How long has it been since you have got it? and how much do you use it? Mine is almost 24/7 Running, normal everday use.
I am on 1.3V right now, I am thinking of going 1.34V for 4.7. I know it is stable. I plan to keep this chip for another couple years, so I am cautious.

Temperatures are not a real problem, I have a Twin Tower Cooler with crappy 3 120MM fans on it in a small case







, still not a big problem in winter It runs around 70C at 1.34V~~
and I still have 1 secret move up my sleeve to cool it down and it is not delidding, so it makes it 2 secret moves I guess







.

for a side note, what I found was best at time for testing stability was GTA V. If it didn't crash playing GTA V, it never did.
It took way longer to get same result with XTU and OCCT, GTA V was besides its loading times -_- was better and faster for me









But this time around I have used PUBG, I basically game to see if stable, but prefer CPU heavy ones.

Last time when I did a dirty XTU bench while running browser and stuff, was trying to see temps, but it still scored 900 on my 4690K @ 4.6ghz DDR3 CL9 1600mhz.
Must be quite average. My Cinebench R15 nT is 714-720 points tho, tested many times properly.


----------



## Kopikia

Is it alright to run my 4790k 4.8ghz with 4.0ghz uncore?

Any major performance impact?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kopikia*
> 
> Is it alright to run my 4790k 4.8ghz with 4.0ghz uncore?
> 
> Any major performance impact?


Cache speed has very little impact in real world performance


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kopikia*
> 
> Is it alright to run my 4790k 4.8ghz with 4.0ghz uncore?
> 
> Any major performance impact?


Running mine 35x, cpu 4.6 ghz.
Cinebench doesn't show any big performance difference between 3.5 and 4.2 only 6 points.


----------



## Kopikia

Alright then, not gonna be bothered about it


----------



## Unknownm

I'm 43x at 1.280v with uncore. I don't think it's a issue to have it running 1.3. Just maybe not higher than vcore

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I'm 43x at 1.280v with uncore. I don't think it's a issue to have it running 1.3. Just maybe not higher than vcore
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk










Thx to my board, mine was running 1.357V for a year while my vcore was 1.22v

Yesterday while running stock 39X with stock voltages, computer crashed. (while my core is 1.3v @ 4.6ghz)
It might have degraded, might not, crash might not even be related to uncore but it was memory related.

I fixed it to 1.05V 35X no crashes so far.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MixedC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I'm 43x at 1.280v with uncore. I don't think it's a issue to have it running 1.3. Just maybe not higher than vcore
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx to my board, mine was running 1.357V for a year while my vcore was 1.22v
> 
> Yesterday while running stock 39X with stock voltages, computer crashed. (while my core is 1.3v @ 4.6ghz)
> It might have degraded, might not, crash might not even be related to uncore but it was memory related.
> 
> I fixed it to 1.05V 35X no crashes so far.
Click to expand...

(please correct me if I'm wrong) sandy and ivy had uncore, core running same speed. Which means they must share the same voltage so I don't see why having core, uncore voltage on say 1.35v uncore would lower the life of the cpu.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> (please correct me if I'm wrong) sandy and ivy had uncore, core running same speed. Which means they must share the same voltage so I don't see why having core, uncore voltage on say 1.35v uncore would lower the life of the cpu.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


It is said 1.35V is max on air and 1.45V max on Water for haswell in the guides.
I don't know about Ivy and Sandy thing but haswell's Cache work different than sandy and Ivy.
So I do not really trust those numbers 100% becuase they are all guesses and based on previous experiences.
1.35V seems too much to me for something that runs at 1.05v by default..

But I think it is relatively safe, I have been running that way for a year so, yeah








I will never know if it degraded or not, I have to run CPU stock for a week or two and I don2t feel like doing it


----------



## GeneO

You all inspired me to push my 4 DIMM 1866 to 2400 (2 pair bought at different times). I was running them 2200 @ 1.6v.

..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> whats the voltage is good for 4.7 Ghz on the 4790k CPU Core voltage? I have it at 1.265v


Intel has stated for overclocking, try to keep the voltage within 10% of nominal. I try to keep my uncore at < 1.15v (I am 1.15 @ 43x for uncore. I could run it higher but there is no reason to.


----------



## Technodox

So for 10% nominal, the auto for my board is 1.200v for 4.4 turbo, so 10% is 1.32v. I heard that over 1.35v is when the chip will degrade faster than intended.

Did you manage to get the DRAM to 2400? In my attempts, it failed, and I get blue screened. The ballistix elite are good to 2133 at 1.5v


----------



## GeneO

Don't think you were talking to me, but my 1866 sniper will clock to 2200 @ 1.6v and 2400 @ 1.65v. I have been running the 2200 for a long time 24x7, now 2400 ( inspired by this thread







)


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MixedC*
> 
> Hi guys, I have a quick question. First of all, I have a 4690K and I am planning to keep this cpu for a long while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I want to run my RAM at 1.65v afaik it is safe even tho spec is max 1.575v.
> My question is, do we still have that 0.5V difference between uncore and ram voltage rule for haswell?
> 
> I am running uncore at 1.15V 3.9Ghz right now, not sure how safe 1.15 uncore is must be quite quite quite safe tho, if that rule doesn't apply to Haswell,
> I'll dial back the voltage down to 1.05V uncore doesn't really matter much anyway.
> 
> Please share some information with me, I searched google and forum, everybody keeps saying 1.65v is safe but nobody mentions that old 0.5v thing.
> I guess it died with Nehalem.
> 
> Thanks.


Never heard of such odd offset requirements.
1.15V Ring is fine.
RAM in XMP is 1.65V default and running even 1.8V max should be fine as long as your RAM is OK with it and they often are, the IMC doesn't care that much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> Where did that table come from?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I'm 43x at 1.280v with uncore. I don't think it's a issue to have it running 1.3. Just maybe not higher than vcore
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


OC guide probably here on OCN by SinDK etc. Though the voltages in these guides are "their recommendations for safe max" yet even stock XMP RAM with many boards will go above those for Vsa,ioa,iod so take it with a grain of salt. In general you should be fine using 1.3V as any voltage on HW/DC and 1.5V+ for Vccin even both at once on DC which doesn't really need the Intel recommended 0.4V minimum offset for Vccin.

I was running 4.2Ghz Uncore and 1.170V, now 4.25GHz and 1.200V (because I'm too lazy to restest it all just for uncore change and I never minimized the Uncore voltage anyway, it has no impact).

---

I had to tweak my RAM OC, first I tried reducing the 13 tRAS which is ridiculously low, no effect, so I dropped my BCLK from 125.1 to 125.0 and it seems to boot OK. Was getting boot failure and settings resetting automatically for the next boot at 3.5GHz and 2GHz RAM instead of 4.5GHz and 2.5GHz RAM. My guess is the VGA or something else doesn't like BCLK changes even at the slightest level for long repeated use, otherwise it's fune to about 126.5Mhz BCLK to boot. tRAS 13 again and 125.0 MHz BCLK, no problems booting yet. I thought it's the RAM being cold on first boot as temperatures dropped since summer but it doesn't seem to be RAM related and the BCLK change hopefully solved it once and for all. Or I could raise boot failure count as it would most likely boot on 2nd or 3rd try.

Still 38-38.5 read, 39-39.5 write, 37-37.5 copy GB/s. 2500-11-13-11-13-1, refresh 20000 to pass the Hammer test. And I'm running 1.75V, no problem. Can do 1.8V but it doesn't seem to be needed and it will not do CL10 at that with 2500MHz.


----------



## MixedC

@JackCY

Gigabyte Z97X gaming 5 F7 bios,
I am almost sure all of gigabyte z97 boards have this behavior.
Just leave Voltage on Auto and change memory or cpu multiplier, go in windows and you'll see the uncore is always at 35X (even in z87) and
open HWMonitor and check Ring Offset it shows +0.307V

so I have been running mine 1.357V for last year, it still runs fine. When I replaced voltage with "1.05" it actually started to show +0.00V but still stuck at 35X.

So I was just warning Gigabyte Owners, this is a thing and I am not sure if it is F7 bios or only Gaming 5 Related, probably not.


----------



## JackCY

Mobos can have issues indeed, update UEFI, if it's latest then notify the mobo maker and wait 6 months+ usually for a patch to go through unless some of their OC people use the board and kick them to update it asap.
The voltages on HW/DC past 1.2V are past sweet spot and it gets more heat than any usable gain. I've not had any issue with my ASRock and the only issue there was in UEFI was a typo which they replied to some months months later asking for a screenshot and eventually they fixed.
Don't know GB boards but there were issues like this and at any platform it can happen to any brand to have certain issues.

I can only recommend, do not use auto voltages, just type it in as manual or adaptive. Auto is adaptive anyway but with automatic by UEFI set voltage.

Stock 3.90GHz uncore is fine for most OC. The gains are minimal to non existent from OC it, it has been tested on OCN before.


----------



## 21Dante

Same happens at my Gigabyte.
When at auto,I had a Ring offset of 0.307.
Put a manual 1.06V which gives an actual 1.08 and I have the uncore at x40.
Didn't bother doing anything else.


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21Dante*
> 
> Same happens at my Gigabyte.
> When at auto,I had a Ring offset of 0.307.
> Put a manual 1.06V which gives an actual 1.08 and I have the uncore at x40.
> Didn't bother doing anything else.


Did you use it that way for long like me? This is really a bad behaviour by motherboard.


----------



## JackCY

Indeed some UEFIs can be tragic, always look up the precise UEFI menu and scout for mobo issues before buying :/ Could be worse though. Sad that they didn't patch it at all after this many years still?


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Indeed some UEFIs can be tragic, always look up the precise UEFI menu and scout for mobo issues before buying :/ Could be worse though. Sad that they didn't patch it at all after this many years still?


Nope they didnt, I just set mine to 1.05 so it is actually +0.00V but last time I tried 39X (stock) with same +0.00v default offset, PC crashed.
so my chip might be degraded, or it again might be UEFI related.

I'll do an extensive test later.


----------



## 21Dante

I think it worked like that for a couple of months until I realized what it was.
No problems till now however.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MixedC*
> 
> @JackCY
> 
> Gigabyte Z97X gaming 5 F7 bios,
> I am almost sure all of gigabyte z97 boards have this behavior.
> Just leave Voltage on Auto and change memory or cpu multiplier, go in windows and you'll see the uncore is always at 35X (even in z87) and
> open HWMonitor and check Ring Offset it shows +0.307V
> 
> so I have been running mine 1.357V for last year, it still runs fine. When I replaced voltage with "1.05" it actually started to show +0.00V but still stuck at 35X.
> 
> So I was just warning Gigabyte Owners, this is a thing and I am not sure if it is F7 bios or only Gaming 5 Related, probably not.


Out of curiosity, I investigated this on my board, which is a GA-Z97X-UD3H. I'm not having the issue you're reporting at all, so it could be your specific board, your F7 BIOS (I'm on F9), specific to 4690K (I'm on 4790K), or just plain malfunctioning.

When I leave CPU Ring Voltage at Auto, it does show the 1.05V default in the column to the left of my selection (the column where all default values are displayed). However, it never showed in HWMonitor unless I had changed it from the default, which I always found interesting. And it doesn't ever show up in HWiNFO regardless. So there could also be a measuring/reporting issue, I guess. Anyway, whenever I manually set the CPU Ring Voltage, it populates in HWMonitor, and it's always reported at .024V - .029V higher than what I have it set to.

Because of your theory that Auto had me at running much higher than the BIOS suggested, I chose 1.22V for my first manual selection, which reported 1.249V in HWMonitor (I already knew of the ~.03V unintentional offset from previous OC'ing). Anyway, in the interest of saving time, I just ran a quick stress test of 4 standard cycles of IBT. It passed no problem, and I began lowering the CPU Ring Voltage incrementally, and running iterative stress tests at each level. By the time I got to 1.10V in BIOS and passed the stress test, I knew where this was headed, so I went ahead and set it to 1.05V, which is the "default" as you've noted. Surprisingly, the value was no longer reported in HWMonitor, even though I had set it manually (granted, to the default). I then set it to 1.04V, which reported 1.064V in HWMonitor, and I ran 4 standard IBT cycles, 2 high stress IBT cycles, and 10 minutes of OCCT Linpack, again in the interest of time. Everything passed, and I've seen all I need to see.

My conclusions...

1. My system only utilizes the offset feature when my voltage is set to "Normal." This is not to be confused with "Auto."
2. When left at "Auto" my board does not add significant voltage as you have described with your board. Mine attemps to deploy the 1.05V it displays.
3. My CPU Ring consistently gets between .024V and .029V more than what is set in my BIOS. This is a very small amount of voltage, and it is consistent and predictable, so I can plan around it and it does not bother me in the least. Many other variables exhibit this type of behavior.
4. I suppose I could have kept lowering the CPU Ring Voltage, but I lost interest once I dropped below the default because it doesn't really matter and my curiosity was satisfied.

It should also be noted that even though the default uncore is 4GHz for the 4790K, I didn't leave the uncore frequency at Auto in my BIOS. I manually set it to 40x multiplier. This is paired with a 5GHz fixed core multiplier (and has been for 2 months), which leaves me wondering what bozo started that myth about keeping your uncore within 300mhz or 500mhz, or whatever it was, of your core. My personal opinion after all I've read and tested first-hand is that uncore is the unfortunate victim of the overclocker's obsession with tweaking. It's really best left alone, unless manipulating it allows you to squeeze more out of your core OC. But available data would suggest the opposite is true - tampering with uncore hinders your core OC.

As long as your temperatures were always in check, I sincerely doubt that even 1.357V to your CPU Ring caused any degradation. I personally had 1.329V (BIOS was set to 1.300V) CPU Ring for quite some time when I first OC'd and was under the illusion that squeezing those extra MHz out of my uncore would make any meaningful difference. And prior to that I saw multiple others in forums claiming to have uncore voltages upwards of 1.4V, some even beyond, for extended periods of time. So while your situation does seem strange and is worth looking into, I would not panic or assume that you have caused damage to your chip. A BSOD could honestly be any number of things. Even a stable system should be allowed a hiccup/fart every now and then. Nothing is perfect. If you continue testing it and isolate those relevant CPU Ring variables, you're bound to get to the bottom of your immediate concern, even if not the BSOD.

Good luck.


----------



## bajer29

Has anyone been able to verify for Gigabyte Z87 boards? I'll have to check tonight, but last time I was looking around in BIOS and benching, I didn't notice anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## MixedC

Good Post,

We have at least 2 other reports of same behaviour right in this page.
Whne Mine set to default 1.05V by HAND, it still shows up in hwmonitor and reports normal +0.00V. I don't mix "Normal" with "Auto" so leaving it auto and setting CPU multiplier or ram multiplier,
You get +0.307V reported in HWMon. My temps were always in check and that BSOD was 100% uncore related btw, it wasnt even a bsod but not a big deal my chip is stable.

F7 is final bios for my model, so I am on latest version.
When I got Gigabyte Gaming 7 with 4790K by default it was pushing 1.55V on to CPU. So that and this, they shouldn't happen. This kind of a bug is in my book serious.
You don't push +0.3V on something, even if it is not going to severealy degrade the chip, a mobo shouldn't do it on its own out of blue while uncore is set to default 35X.

Anyway Just letting everyone know as I said, This is a thing and check for yours.

Bottom line,
After 1 year of 24/7 almost loaded 4-5 hours a day, it still runs fine 1.05V 35X.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MixedC*
> 
> Good Post,
> 
> We have at least 2 other reports of same behaviour right in this page.
> Whne Mine set to default 1.05V by HAND, it still shows up in hwmonitor and reports normal +0.00V. I don't mix "Normal" with "Auto" so leaving it auto and setting CPU multiplier or ram multiplier,
> You get +0.307V reported in HWMon. My temps were always in check and that BSOD was 100% uncore related btw, it wasnt even a bsod but not a big deal my chip is stable.
> 
> F7 is final bios for my model, so I am on latest version.
> When I got Gigabyte Gaming 7 with 4790K by default it was pushing 1.55V on to CPU. So that and this, they shouldn't happen. This kind of a bug is in my book serious.
> You don't push +0.3V on something, even if it is not going to severealy degrade the chip, a mobo shouldn't do it on its own out of blue while uncore is set to default 35X.
> 
> Anyway Just letting everyone know as I said, This is a thing and check for yours.
> 
> Bottom line,
> After 1 year of 24/7 almost loaded 4-5 hours a day, it still runs fine 1.05V 35X.


I appreciate the time you spent testing and reporting. It's an eye-opener for sure.

The 2 other people with the same issues. What were their specs/BIOS? Can we connect any dots?

And i assumed you were 4690K because you keep saying 35x stock. Are you on a 4790K?

I wholeheartedly agree with you that it is a serious problem and mobos should not be overvolting components to such extents. Good eye that you caught it.


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> I appreciate the time you spent testing and reporting. It's an eye-opener for sure.
> 
> The 2 other people with the same issues. What were their specs/BIOS? Can we connect any dots?
> 
> And i assumed you were 4690K because you keep saying 35x stock. Are you on a 4790K?
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree with you that it is a serious problem and mobos should not be overvolting components to such extents. Good eye that you caught it.


One of them only said Gigabyte other didn't say anything we don't know their mobo names yet, they'll probably reply later.

4690K yes, 39X is turbo max on it actually for uncore.
The issue was known sinde z87 as "Uncore being stuck on gigabyte" but no one said anything about offset.
still, it probably degraded because can't run 39X at stock, I have to run it that way again, I'll do later when I have free time.


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MixedC*
> 
> How long has it been since you have got it? and how much do you use it? Mine is almost 24/7 Running, normal everday use.
> I am on 1.3V right now, I am thinking of going 1.34V for 4.7. I know it is stable. I plan to keep this chip for another couple years, so I am cautious.
> 
> Temperatures are not a real problem, I have a Twin Tower Cooler with crappy 3 120MM fans on it in a small case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , still not a big problem in winter It runs around 70C at 1.34V~~
> and I still have 1 secret move up my sleeve to cool it down and it is not delidding, so it makes it 2 secret moves I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> for a side note, what I found was best at time for testing stability was GTA V. If it didn't crash playing GTA V, it never did.
> It took way longer to get same result with XTU and OCCT, GTA V was besides its loading times -_- was better and faster for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this time around I have used PUBG, I basically game to see if stable, but prefer CPU heavy ones.
> 
> Last time when I did a dirty XTU bench while running browser and stuff, was trying to see temps, but it still scored 900 on my 4690K @ 4.6ghz DDR3 CL9 1600mhz.
> Must be quite average. My Cinebench R15 nT is 714-720 points tho, tested many times properly.


i play bf1 daily, watch tv etc. i bought my 4790k about a month or two after release. if my radiator was clean i would have a higher score. ive been busy, sorry for the delay on the response!


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> i play bf1 daily, watch tv etc. i bought my 4790k about a month or two after release. if my radiator was clean i would have a higher score. ive been busy, sorry for the delay on the response!


so 1.35Ring running since release? Good to hear


----------



## JackCY

Yeah that's some crazy Ring voltages above 1.3V at stock etc. Even OCed the gain is close to zero to push it that high. Always check what voltages are being used whether it's stock or OCed, you never really know what the mobo will auto set and mess up. Mine sets up to 1.2V for the IMC but I find that acceptable and even needed for higher speed RAM and RAM OC, I still prefer to type in the auto value it set manually and disable the automatic mechanism.
If you run C6/C7 package enabled etc. the CPU is idling and underclocked undervolted most of the time anyway. But if you crap it out at 1.35V Ring for 24/7/365 with computations oh well poor CPU







On the other hand, RMA it if it's failing to run stock clocks, either get a replacement or refund before the warranty expires.


----------



## MixedC

Can't RMA anymore.
Also, I cannot monitor Cache Voltage, no such sensor. I noticed HWMON reports Offset value, so that I figured it out a year later.
I use hwinfo usually so..

anyway it runs fine on 1..05V and I can bump it anytime.

it was still set offset +0.307 by mobo tho, so it still might be undervolting event ho it is stucka t 35X all the time (Gigabyte does that, uncore always 35X if u remember)
Apperantly same thing happens since z87 days on some Gigabyte mobo / bios combos.

Anyway it runs fine, but it still stays still at 35X if I dont do that XTU trik ı have figured. Doing that tho, PC crashed once so I 'll test later again.


----------



## DR4G00N

@MixedC Update the board to beta bios F8a.

I used to use that board for OC'ing all the time and never had any weird issues using F8a, the auto voltage settings were always reasonable. It still sucks for ram oc'ing though.


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> @MixedC Update the board to beta bios F8a.
> 
> I used to use that board for OC'ing all the time and never had any weird issues using F8a, the auto voltage settings were always reasonable. It still sucks for ram oc'ing though.


no F8A for gaming5 afaik, F7 is final.
Also I am happy about Memory OC actually.
I am running 2x4GB 1600mhz Cl9 1.5V kit
and 2x2GB 1600 mhz cl9 1.75-1.9V kit

together at 1.56V CL9 1600mhz, zero problem.

edit:
LOL I find it on TweakTown forum, but not on their official webpage neither on their update tool.
so the question is, should I flash? What is done is already done and I corrected it, so I am not sure if I need a n update or not.


----------



## JackCY

3.5 ring seems low especially if you OC the core to 4.5, but the stock 3.9 ring is ok. Not a big difference though probably. Still sucks GB couldn't sort out their boards on Intel, how are they now with the new AM4 platform if they couldn't get even Intel right after so many years? XD

I use HWiNFO only, the other monitoring apps always seem so basic in comparison, I get all this from my mobo, and some more that are I don't know what so I hid them, the power values are always so unreliable, quite common, plus there are another power values under CPU with package, core, dram power values:


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 3.5 ring seems low especially if you OC the core to 4.5, but the stock 3.9 ring is ok. Not a big difference though probably. Still sucks GB couldn't sort out their boards on Intel, how are they now with the new AM4 platform if they couldn't get even Intel right after so many years? XD
> 
> I use HWiNFO only, the other monitoring apps always seem so basic in comparison, I get all this from my mobo, and some more that are I don't know what so I hid them, the power values are always so unreliable, quite common, plus there are another power values under CPU with package, core, dram power values:


39x crashed on 1.05V, I'll try again now to see. I don't know what is stock voltage for 39X becaue I cannot read actual voltages of ring.
if you don't mind, can you report me back what does your board do when you let it "adaptive" and set your ring to 39x


----------



## JackCY

Sure hold on a second I will reboot and check I don't remember the default values either anymore









4690K UEFI defaults, auto3.9/auto3.9 + snail autoNonXMP RAM some auto1333 or so.





Under load with CPUz bench it shows:

Vcore 1.064V
Vring 1.136V

That's under 3.9/3.9 and in UEFI it's lower as I think it's only at 3.5/3.5 there.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 3.5 ring seems low especially if you OC the core to 4.5, but the stock 3.9 ring is ok. Not a big difference though probably. Still sucks GB couldn't sort out their boards on Intel, how are they now with the new AM4 platform if they couldn't get even Intel right after so many years? XD
> 
> I use HWiNFO only, the other monitoring apps always seem so basic in comparison, I get all this from my mobo, and some more that are I don't know what so I hid them, the power values are always so unreliable, quite common, plus there are another power values under CPU with package, core, dram power values:


PC hardware monitoring is surprisingly complicated. I also use HWiNFO (almost) exclusively now because it is the most comprehensive and I like the layout and flexibility. That said, it doesn't grab VRing on my board for whatever reason, and so for testing that I had to reinstall HWMonitor which I knew reported it (when not left at default, lol). Honestly, I wonder why hardware monitoring isn't easier than it is today. I know there are different manufacturers who differ from each other, and even differ from their own products over time, but it's just hard to believe that things haven't been simplified and that monitoring software isn't more reliable than it is. "It vexes me. I'm terribly vexed."

How do you like your ASRock Z97 Extreme4? I like so much about Gigabyte, but when setting up my liquid cooling system's power curve on this Z97 board, I ended up discovering that Gigabyte deceptively placed 4-pin fan headers all over my board, even though the CPU_FAN header is the only actual PWM. The others do have voltage control, but what should have taken a few minutes ended up taking me the better part of a full day and lots of research/experimentation to figure out what the hell was going on, all because Gigabyte intentionally put out a board that appears to be more fully-featured than it actually is. I still like the functionality, reliability, and durability of my board, but I've committed to giving Gigabyte a timeout on my next build, on principle. I have used an H97 ASRock in a build for my parents, and I was really pleased with its BIOS and functionality. My only concern for a personal build is how well they overclock. Have you had any issues or disappointing limitations when OC'ing? What is your chip running at?


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Sure hold on a second I will reboot and check I don't remember the default values either anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4690K UEFI defaults, auto3.9/auto3.9 + snail autoNonXMP RAM some auto1333 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under load with CPUz bench it shows:
> 
> Vcore 1.064V
> Vring 1.136V
> 
> That's under 3.9/3.9 and in UEFI it's lower as I think it's only at 3.5/3.5 there.


Thank you, I left mine at +0.00v trying 39X now, but I can't actually monitor voltages.
so I'll set your defaultr on mine and call it a day.


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Yeah that's some crazy Ring voltages above 1.3V at stock etc. Even OCed the gain is close to zero to push it that high. Always check what voltages are being used whether it's stock or OCed, you never really know what the mobo will auto set and mess up. Mine sets up to 1.2V for the IMC but I find that acceptable and even needed for higher speed RAM and RAM OC, I still prefer to type in the auto value it set manually and disable the automatic mechanism.
> If you run C6/C7 package enabled etc. the CPU is idling and underclocked undervolted most of the time anyway. But if you crap it out at 1.35V Ring for 24/7/365 with computations oh well poor CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, RMA it if it's failing to run stock clocks, either get a replacement or refund before the warranty expires.


I found out on auto volts for cache, on my motherboard the max it will go is 1.312v. If I input manually, I can set it at what I want. Around 4.4 cache all the way to 4.7, auto won't go past 1.312v on auto. I was having instability until I reached 4.4 @ 1.360-1.380v.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> PC hardware monitoring is surprisingly complicated. I also use HWiNFO (almost) exclusively now because it is the most comprehensive and I like the layout and flexibility. That said, it doesn't grab VRing on my board for whatever reason, and so for testing that I had to reinstall HWMonitor which I knew reported it (when not left at default, lol). Honestly, I wonder why hardware monitoring isn't easier than it is today. I know there are different manufacturers who differ from each other, and even differ from their own products over time, but it's just hard to believe that things haven't been simplified and that monitoring software isn't more reliable than it is. "It vexes me. I'm terribly vexed."
> 
> How do you like your ASRock Z97 Extreme4? I like so much about Gigabyte, but when setting up my liquid cooling system's power curve on this Z97 board, I ended up discovering that Gigabyte deceptively placed 4-pin fan headers all over my board, even though the CPU_FAN header is the only actual PWM. The others do have voltage control, but what should have taken a few minutes ended up taking me the better part of a full day and lots of research/experimentation to figure out what the hell was going on, all because Gigabyte intentionally put out a board that appears to be more fully-featured than it actually is. I still like the functionality, reliability, and durability of my board, but I've committed to giving Gigabyte a timeout on my next build, on principle. I have used an H97 ASRock in a build for my parents, and I was really pleased with its BIOS and functionality. My only concern for a personal build is how well they overclock. Have you had any issues or disappointing limitations when OC'ing? What is your chip running at?


There are different "sensors" hardware chips that report the stuff via some API or what ever somewhere and I don't know where as it's often quite low level I guess but there is some common place where to look for it it just differs in what data it reports back. The sensor makers can't unite and stop this nonsense of obfuscating things.

The board is fine, all fan headers are as they should be, 4pin has PWM, 3 pin doesn't, 4 pin I think has dual control so 3pin fans work fine mine are all 3 pin fans and the CPU header is 4 pin with 4 pin fan. And I have dual fans on single fan output too, it can handle more I checked the chips used.

UEFI is fine, no bloat. Only issue I found was "System Agent Volatge" or some other "Volatge" notified them they replied back months months later asking for screenshot as they could not find it LOL send it to them and they did fix it in some later UEFI version. There have been updates frequently until new platforms were launched and there really isn't anything more to enable on the Z97 anyway I think. I could get the same OC on v1.00 as v2.50 where they officially support DC from v1.30 or something but it worked on older anyway. Newer versions added some UEFI options and bug fixes? compatibility, ASRock OC profiles for newbies for DC and BW, etc. usually some specific patch for certain connected hardware, nothing major that I would notice.

There were some odd random chip on board overheating what ever issues or unable to boot after unplugging power etc. I never had any of that, I checked the chip temperature with my hand, just normal as all other chips and I literally unplug the power from wall every night for years and no issues with that either. Maybe some people got a dud I don't know.

No issues OCing, the VRMs can handle it fine, seemed the least cut down board as most other makers cut down the features on Z97 compared to Z87 with the same names. So I still have these: extra USB3.0 via ASMedia, extra SATA via ASMedia, debug code display, on board power and reset buttons, hell you don't get these extras still even nowadays on new boards especially the display and buttons they like to cut down. And dual UEFI with a switch, priceless, sadly ASRock cut that dual UEFI from their AM4 boards







It's nice to have, maybe they use some other way to recover in case of issues but this dual UEFI is really nice and you could have one set for normal use and second one for extreme OC just flip before you boot depending on what you want to do.
The heatsinks are big and work decent.

1150 audio separated from rest of mobo and it supports up to 600ohm headphones on the front output the rear one is a little weaker, Intel LAN, nothing to complain about.
The RAM slots could be 5mm more far from the CPU but that's pretty common for all mobos to cram it in and then aftermarket coolers have to be offset and all that to clear tall RAM. I use dual kit and as suggested by the manual slots that are more far from the CPU so CPU cooler fan clears fine anyway but on the first slot it would be damn tight if I had 4 tall RAM sticks.

BCLK goes 1.25, 1.67, 2.5 I think, past 1.25 it's not useful anyway.

x16 slot is 1 space away from CPU which gives more clearance for CPU coolers.

I can run 47/47/46/46 no delid at adaptive around 1.36V but it's not completely stable for everything I think and it gets damn hot. No delid yet, maybe soon, will see.
45/45/45/45 at 1.23V runs for years no issues, quiet too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MixedC*
> 
> Thank you, I left mine at +0.00v trying 39X now, but I can't actually monitor voltages.
> so I'll set your defaultr on mine and call it a day.


OC 4.5/4.25 2.5RAM




HWiNFO shows under load with CPUz bench:
Vcore 1.248V
Vring 1.216V

UEFI defaults, I think the clocks are not properly detected since they are adaptive, it should be 3.9/3.9:


The difference between UEFI defaults any my OC is noticeable when starting Firefox








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> I found out on auto volts for cache, on my motherboard the max it will go is 1.312v. If I input manually, I can set it at what I want. Around 4.4 cache all the way to 4.7, auto won't go past 1.312v on auto. I was having instability until I reached 4.4 @ 1.360-1.380v.


I don't know how well my Ring OCs, darkwizzie tested it and the result was no gain from the time spent OCing and testing for stability. I benched mine at 1.170V 4.2GHz and didn't minimize the voltage, running 1.2V 4.25GHz now no problems just to be safe. The GB boards were always funky with the HW/DC, clocks and voltages but it doesn't get mentioned often. Just set it manual and don't use auto, it should be able to do that.


----------



## Technodox

JackCY, i Noticed you are using 1.6 v input, what does input voltage do anyway?

And, I see you have your BUS at 125Mhz. I also want to oc the bus, but of course the ram will have to be clocked lower, and will the GPU be able to fuction at all with the PCIE going 125Mhz?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> JackCY, i Noticed you are using 1.6 v input, what does input voltage do anyway?
> 
> And, I see you have your BUS at 125Mhz. I also want to oc the bus, but of course the ram will have to be clocked lower, and will the GPU be able to fuction at all with the PCIE going 125Mhz?


DC has a strap so 125MHz bus clock with 1.25 strap is 100MHz PCIe clock. There is no need to touch BCLK unless you want to run RAM at an odd speed like me as my RAM tanks read and copy speed at and past 2600MHz and there is no multiplier to use between 2400 and 2600, only 2500 via BCLK and then again nothing between 2500 and 2600 that I would need.

Input voltage is input voltage, it's the voltage going from VRMs to the CPU. HW/DC has FIVR, a fully integrated voltage controller, the voltages are controlled by CPU on the CPU die not by VRM. It is that way on BW 5775C etc. as well same board can be used (Z97, maybe not Z87 don't know).

BCLK is for fiddling with RAM speeds beyond what the RAM multipliers offer. Or if you want to set some odd CPU speed such as 4250, 4750 MHz, or even use the 1.66 strap but that gives even bigger steps and odd values for CPU where it's fine but for RAM it's not really useful as the steps get enormous.

DC can run low difference between Vcore and Vccin, I even used 1.55V but settled on 1.6V for safety of mind. 0.35V difference is fine, Intel recommends 0.4V minimum, 0.3V and lower it can get tricky to verify 24/7 stability but it will probably work down to 0.2V even.


----------



## Technodox

JackCY,

I tried just the strap at 125 and the blck at 100, but had to reset the CMOS, it was not posting. Not sure how to get it to work like you did.


----------



## JackCY

BCLK 125MHz + 1.25x strap I think it's called strap, it's a multiplier that is applied to the BCLK so 125/1.25 = 100 PCIe bus clock. 127MHz / 1.25x = 101.6MHz PCIe bus clock. I can run 126.5MHz at most but even 125.1 gives me some boot failure it seems in the long run. Try stay at 125 for 1.25x, 166 for 1.66x and maybe your board has higher but those are quite pointless. As well as when you change BCLK all the CPU and RAM clocks change so you have to adjust all the multipliers at the same time.



See? 36x multiplier to get 4.5 GHz = 36*125.

Try read the 2-3 HW/DC OC guides there are on OCN or elsewhere, by darkwizzie, SinDK, etc. maybe some are for GB boards, they are not dead accurate in the voltage recommendations but they cover most topics.

BCLK, strap, CPU ratio, Ring ratio, RAM ratio are all adjusted at the same time, and possibly RAM timings too for your target RAM speed, and CPU voltages if you end up running some CPU clocks you didn't before.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> There are different "sensors" hardware chips that report the stuff via some API or what ever somewhere and I don't know where as it's often quite low level I guess but there is some common place where to look for it it just differs in what data it reports back. The sensor makers can't unite and stop this nonsense of obfuscating things.
> 
> The board is fine, all fan headers are as they should be, 4pin has PWM, 3 pin doesn't, 4 pin I think has dual control so 3pin fans work fine mine are all 3 pin fans and the CPU header is 4 pin with 4 pin fan. And I have dual fans on single fan output too, it can handle more I checked the chips used.
> 
> UEFI is fine, no bloat. Only issue I found was "System Agent Volatge" or some other "Volatge" notified them they replied back months months later asking for screenshot as they could not find it LOL send it to them and they did fix it in some later UEFI version. There have been updates frequently until new platforms were launched and there really isn't anything more to enable on the Z97 anyway I think. I could get the same OC on v1.00 as v2.50 where they officially support DC from v1.30 or something but it worked on older anyway. Newer versions added some UEFI options and bug fixes? compatibility, ASRock OC profiles for newbies for DC and BW, etc. usually some specific patch for certain connected hardware, nothing major that I would notice.
> 
> There were some odd random chip on board overheating what ever issues or unable to boot after unplugging power etc. I never had any of that, I checked the chip temperature with my hand, just normal as all other chips and I literally unplug the power from wall every night for years and no issues with that either. Maybe some people got a dud I don't know.
> 
> No issues OCing, the VRMs can handle it fine, seemed the least cut down board as most other makers cut down the features on Z97 compared to Z87 with the same names. So I still have these: extra USB3.0 via ASMedia, extra SATA via ASMedia, debug code display, on board power and reset buttons, hell you don't get these extras still even nowadays on new boards especially the display and buttons they like to cut down. And dual UEFI with a switch, priceless, sadly ASRock cut that dual UEFI from their AM4 boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to have, maybe they use some other way to recover in case of issues but this dual UEFI is really nice and you could have one set for normal use and second one for extreme OC just flip before you boot depending on what you want to do.
> The heatsinks are big and work decent.
> 
> 1150 audio separated from rest of mobo and it supports up to 600ohm headphones on the front output the rear one is a little weaker, Intel LAN, nothing to complain about.
> The RAM slots could be 5mm more far from the CPU but that's pretty common for all mobos to cram it in and then aftermarket coolers have to be offset and all that to clear tall RAM. I use dual kit and as suggested by the manual slots that are more far from the CPU so CPU cooler fan clears fine anyway but on the first slot it would be damn tight if I had 4 tall RAM sticks.
> 
> BCLK goes 1.25, 1.67, 2.5 I think, past 1.25 it's not useful anyway.
> 
> x16 slot is 1 space away from CPU which gives more clearance for CPU coolers.
> 
> I can run 47/47/46/46 no delid at adaptive around 1.36V but it's not completely stable for everything I think and it gets damn hot. No delid yet, maybe soon, will see.
> 45/45/45/45 at 1.23V runs for years no issues, quiet too.


Thanks, dude. I really appreciate the detail on the feedback.


----------



## Unknownm

I posted up on MSI forums to see if anyone can figure out why I drop bandwidth with 2200 or higher mem speed


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> ...
> 
> BCLK is for fiddling with RAM speeds beyond what the RAM multipliers offer. Or if you want to set some odd CPU speed such as...
> 
> ...


Jack, since you're on BCLK OC, do you think that it helps in achieving higher clocks, even slightly, with the same VCore? Like 50 - 100 MHz using the same VCore one would use on a normal OC? What is your opinion?

Thanks.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Jack, since you're on BCLK OC, do you think that it helps in achieving higher clocks, even slightly, with the same VCore? Like 50 - 100 MHz using the same VCore one would use on a normal OC? What is your opinion?
> 
> Thanks.


I've tried to compare BCLK differences before and there was no difference at all. Even physically it doesn't make sense to me, the chip is running at the same core clock, just the generator is running 125 MHz instead of 100 and the ratio multiplier is different. Would have to retest which takes a lot of time but I would say none or very much close to no difference. Maybe there was a difference on older CPUs but then those were BCLK OC only (locked ratio) anyway so... doesn't even apply there.
Don't have the time right now to do a few days of benching and comparing.

Changing BCLK is good for RAM OC, that's about it. Or if you want to set some 50MHz step on Intel, like 4250, 4750, or bump it up to 103MHz or 127MHz to get that extra last bit which is as high as you can usually go but may not be 24/7 stable with GPUs. 45 * 101 = 4545 MHz, so you can play with the in between ratios clocks.

Unknownm:
Post back in 10 years when you get a reply.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I've tried to compare BCLK differences before and there was no difference at all. Even physically it doesn't make sense to me, the chip is running at the same core clock, just the generator is running 125 MHz instead of 100 and the ratio multiplier is different. Would have to retest which takes a lot of time but I would say none or very much close to no difference. Maybe there was a difference on older CPUs but then those were BCLK OC only (locked ratio) anyway so... doesn't even apply there.
> Don't have the time right now to do a few days of benching and comparing.
> 
> Changing BCLK is good for RAM OC, that's about it. Or if you want to set some 50MHz step on Intel, like 4250, 4750, or bump it up to 103MHz or 127MHz to get that extra last bit which is as high as you can usually go but may not be 24/7 stable with GPUs. 45 * 101 = 4545 MHz, so you can play with the in between ratios clocks.


Thank you, I agree


----------



## MixedC

Does anybody use Gigabyte Z97X-Gaming 5 beta bios F8a
from here:
https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html

is it stable? is there anything different?


----------



## Spork13

Someone put this gem of a 4790k up for sale last night.
Now I'm $300 poorer.
But I may manage to hit the magic 5.0GHz on air...


----------



## CoreyL4

traded in my trusty 4790k for a 5775c. its been fun boys


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Someone put this gem of a 4790k up for sale last night.
> Now I'm $300 poorer.
> But I may manage to hit the magic 5.0GHz on air...


Lol does that say 1.515V core voltage, or are my eyes bad? I don't use XTU, gave it a try a long time ago and it was a joke. Maybe that's a bug, but if that guy was running 1.515V for 5GHz, you definitely won't be hitting it on air cooling. I don't know what to make of that screenshot tbph, but it's a bit concerning.


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> Lol does that say 1.515V core voltage, or are my eyes bad? I don't use XTU, gave it a try a long time ago and it was a joke. Maybe that's a bug, but if that guy was running 1.515V for 5GHz, you definitely won't be hitting it on air cooling. I don't know what to make of that screenshot tbph, but it's a bit concerning.


u beat me too it


----------



## 21Dante

Also for 300$,I think it would be better to just sell the system and get a 8600K+mobo+ddr4 ram.
I don't think that the difference in money would be that great and you would have more performance and more chances to hit 5ghz.


----------



## gigolobob

Can someone point me to the best guide for overclocking the i5-4690k? Thanks a lot!


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigolobob*
> 
> Can someone point me to the best guide for overclocking the i5-4690k? Thanks a lot!


You're already here. Check the first post of this thread...


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigolobob*
> 
> Can someone point me to the best guide for overclocking the i5-4690k? Thanks a lot!


Haswell and DC threads from Darkwizzie, then there are some guides for rookies from Sin0822 under gigabyte boards etc. I think. Overall it's the same as it has always been, but it helps to know what voltages are safe to use so you don't burn it.

Even just top page of this section: http://www.overclock.net/f/5/intel-cpus
It's all there:

Haswell Overclocking Guides (Click to hide)
Haswell Overclocking Guide [With Statistics]
The Gigabyte Z87/Haswell Overclocking(OC) Guide

Devils Canyon Overclocking Guides (Click to hide)
The Intel Devil's Canyon Owners Club
Gigabyte Z97X Discussion, Help, and Owners Club


----------



## coelacanth

I was looking for a comparison of the 4790K vs. the 8700K at 1440p. I found this comparison - Overclocked 4790K (4.7GHz) vs. Overclocked 8700K (4.7GHz).






Summary: (4790K avg. FPS --> 8700K avg. FPS --> % Increase)

Code:



Code:


Middle Earth: Shadow of War: 93  --> 98  --> 5.4%
Witcher 3:                   86  --> 95  --> 10.5%
Rainbow 6: Siege:            96  --> 106 --> 10.4%
The Division:                89  --> 104 --> 16.9%
GTA V:                       98  --> 103 --> 5.1%
AOTS:                        77  --> 81  --> 5.2%
CS:GO:                       307 --> 388 --> 26.4%
Watch Dogs 2:                87  --> 98  --> 12.6%
BF1:                         119 --> 149 --> 25.2%
PUBG:                        78  --> 90  --> 15.4%


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coelacanth*
> 
> I was looking for a comparison of the 4790K vs. the 8700K at 1440p. I found this comparison - Overclocked 4790K (4.7GHz) vs. Overclocked 8700K (4.7GHz).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summary: (4790K avg. FPS --> 8700K avg. FPS --> % Increase)
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Middle Earth: Shadow of War: 93  --> 98  --> 5.4%
> Witcher 3:                   86  --> 95  --> 10.5%
> Rainbow 6: Siege:            96  --> 106 --> 10.4%
> The Division:                89  --> 104 --> 16.9%
> GTA V:                       98  --> 103 --> 5.1%
> AOTS:                        77  --> 81  --> 5.2%
> CS:GO:                       307 --> 388 --> 26.4%
> Watch Dogs 2:                87  --> 98  --> 12.6%
> BF1:                         119 --> 149 --> 25.2%
> PUBG:                        78  --> 90  --> 15.4%


5 generations later, and at I will be optimistic +15% performance at equal clock? What a joke from Intel. That's +3% per gen. And some of this can even be attributed to the 8th gen +50% core and thread count.
In fact it's more around +10% as some of those spikes are multicore hungry games, or cache dependent like CS:GO where better optimized cache will cycle tiny bit faster. It's pretty pathetic what Intel has done in terms of performance and they really deserve a stick for that. Lack of competition and they completely milk and stall the market. Oh yeah and in video, the RAM on 8700K is over +50% faster, so yeah well some of the boost really goes to RAM as well, probably the CS:GO isn't cache but just RAM difference. +10% in 5 generations at best. +2% per gen LOL, milkity milk, that's beyond nVidia level of milking.

The only reason to upgrade from Haswell is to get more cores, at which point the 6 core 8th gen is not that attractive and 8 core would be the way to go. Unfortunately 8 core main platform would hurt Intel's milking segmentation way too much so they just tie with AMD and launch a measly 6 core.

8th gen Intel = rushed stop gap. x299, again rushed and messy, 4C/4T to 18C/36T? That alone speaks for how desperate Intel is.


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 5 generations later, and at I will be optimistic +15% performance at equal clock? What a joke from Intel. That's +3% per gen. And some of this can even be attributed to the 8th gen +50% core and thread count.
> In fact it's more around +10% as some of those spikes are multicore hungry games, or cache dependent like CS:GO where better optimized cache will cycle tiny bit faster. It's pretty pathetic what Intel has done in terms of performance and they really deserve a stick for that. Lack of competition and they completely milk and stall the market. Oh yeah and in video, the RAM on 8700K is over +50% faster, so yeah well some of the boost really goes to RAM as well, probably the CS:GO isn't cache but just RAM difference. +10% in 5 generations at best. +2% per gen LOL, milkity milk, that's beyond nVidia level of milking.
> 
> The only reason to upgrade from Haswell is to get more cores, at which point the 6 core 8th gen is not that attractive and 8 core would be the way to go. Unfortunately 8 core main platform would hurt Intel's milking segmentation way too much so they just tie with AMD and launch a measly 6 core.
> 
> 8th gen Intel = rushed stop gap. x299, again rushed and messy, 4C/4T to 18C/36T? That alone speaks for how desperate Intel is.


Agree with Intel milking in the most general sense, but those result needs to be taken cautiously. I just checked out the video, and the guy is using 1440p and admitted he always cranks visual settings to max. That disclaimer alone should create some skepticism when testing CPUs for comparison.

Point is, for a head to head benchmark comparison of CPUs, you would basically want to design the test so that the CPUs are the bottleneck 100% of the time. With 1440p ultra settings on AAA titles, I cam promise you this was not the case in that sample test, even with his 1080Ti. This is isolated, anecdotal evidence at best.

Also the fact that you've got chipset/RAM diferences leaves us unable to compare apples to apples, but as you said, if anything that skews the results in favor of the 8700K. But still, we're speculating because it's apples to oranges now, so we need to be judicious.

I was fully planning to buy coffee lake for months prior to the paper launch (lol), but I've officially decided to skip coffee. I have mixed feelings about Intel and all of thjs, but the negative feelings outweigh the positive many times over. Tbph I'm quite pleased with my 4790K and I don't know how much more we can keep asking for on performance. I mean I literally never wait for anything. My 4790K @5GHz is instant for everything I use it for. My only compulsive need for more is to run a synthetic test that will show me a number that will help me get a better night's sleep knowing I'm staying ahead of the curve. But am I really validated in holding this grudgd against Intel for lack of performance gains, or is it becoming an addict's greed now. "NOT INSTANT ENOUGH! MORE INSTANT, INTEL!"

Honestly, I think I'm good with per core performance at the moment, and for the foreseeable future. The top priorities right now should be 1) value, 2) efficiency, and 3) raw multithreaded horsepower for workstations that can benefit from it. I'm very happy to see that AMD has been addressing all of the above, and forcing Intel's hand to play along, but there's a weird phenomenon developing that I've been scratching my head over since Ryzen. Why does everyone think they need 8 cores overnight, just because AMD put them out there. Those aren't consumer chips, but people buy them for gaming. A 6c/12t is plenty for even the heaviest gamer/enthusiast. A 4c/8t or now 6c/6t is still plenty for 95+% of all consumers. What happened to everyone? It's like AMD couldn't match Intel's coveted single-threaded performance, so they dangled a bunch of superfluous threads in front of consumers, and...wait, it worked!? LOL. Now we've got full-blown core wars and people buying threadrippers and i9-7920Xs for high end "gaming" rigs. No, no, no, no, no. Please stop the madness. Am I to believe everyone at home is running a workstation? Lol, I wasn't born yesterday. We're all surfing the web, gaming, and engaging in media consumption, ALL of which can be done simultaneously on a 6c/12t chip. Oh, what's that, you wanna stream while you game, too? OK, fine, you're literally at the (uncommon and) highest level of consumer use then, and 8c/16t is still more than enough.

I'm not saying there's no place for threadripper or i9, but what I find very odd is that they have made themselves known in the consumer markets, when they should be equally obscure to old Xeon chips, since none of us have any need or use for them. Certainly not for a gaming rig, lol.

Intel has drastically improved the value with Coffee Lake offerings, but then they're shorting supply which leaves me wondering if they're just waiting for sky and kaby to sell at established, slimy, Intelly prices, or if they just weren't ready yet but wanted to distract the market and slow AMD. Either answer disgusts me, so I don't even really care which is the case.

Efficieny is moving in the right direction, and AMD is on Intel's level for the most part now with performance/power, from what I can see/gather anyway. The gas guzzlers were a bad look for AMD in recent years, so that was a huge ace.

Value still needs to improve, but it's good.

IPC and per core performance, I'm not really sure how much I really care anymore. I just built my dad a ryzen 5 1500X for cheap, overclocked it to 3.9GHz, and it was hard to tell the difference between that and my 4790K when setting it up and performing typical functions. Cinebench R15 told me that chip scored 883, and my 4790K scores 1006, but beyond that I could hardly tell a difference. And his chip was $170 on a $60 board.

TL;DR

We should be focusing almost entirely on value and efficiency at this point in time, but for some reason we're still obsessed with squeezing synthetic gains out of each thread, and on top of that, we've now become so bored that we're demanding a fleet of unused cores/threads just to have sit idle, on-demand.

It's kinda derpy, guys.


----------



## Ansau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 5 generations later, and at I will be optimistic +15% performance at equal clock? What a joke from Intel. That's +3% per gen. And some of this can even be attributed to the 8th gen +50% core and thread count.
> In fact it's more around +10% as some of those spikes are multicore hungry games, or cache dependent like CS:GO where better optimized cache will cycle tiny bit faster. It's pretty pathetic what Intel has done in terms of performance and they really deserve a stick for that. Lack of competition and they completely milk and stall the market. Oh yeah and in video, the RAM on 8700K is over +50% faster, so yeah well some of the boost really goes to RAM as well, probably the CS:GO isn't cache but just RAM difference. +10% in 5 generations at best. +2% per gen LOL, milkity milk, that's beyond nVidia level of milking.
> 
> The only reason to upgrade from Haswell is to get more cores, at which point the 6 core 8th gen is not that attractive and 8 core would be the way to go. Unfortunately 8 core main platform would hurt Intel's milking segmentation way too much so they just tie with AMD and launch a measly 6 core.
> 
> 8th gen Intel = rushed stop gap. x299, again rushed and messy, 4C/4T to 18C/36T? That alone speaks for how desperate Intel is.


Intel is still the king of IPC and single core performance, good for you for bashing the best human being can do.

Btw, these tests are at 1440p ultra, wouldn't call them small improvements while having +10% at gpu limited scenarios...


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> Intel is still the king of IPC and single core performance, good for you for bashing the best human being can do.
> 
> Btw, these tests are at 1440p ultra, wouldn't call them small improvements while having +10% at gpu limited scenarios...


I can't say for sure, but I have seen multiple benchmarks that actually indicate Ryzen IPC is superior to any generation of Intel chips.

I think people get confused and equate "IPC" to "single core performance," but what they don't take the time to realize is that IPC is a comparison basis for clock-for-clock.

Intel is still the king of single core performance, but that is IN SPITE of the fact that AMD has actually overtaken them in IPC, and a result of the fact that Intel is hitting substantially higher clock speeds.

I'm not going to do the research for you, but I've already done it for myself. I just want to point out that there is a difference between IPC and single core/thread performance, but people often use these terms seemingly synonymously.

If you really care to investigate the IPC issue, look up legit, unbiased benchmark comparisons where Ryzen chips are compared to Intel chips WITH THE CLOCKS SET TO THE SAME FREQUENCY. Obviously, this requires overclocking Ryzen and/or underclocking Intel, but if you wish to actually measure IPC, that's the most reliable way to do it effectively. Any such video/benchmark I've come across testing in this manner shows Ryzen beating Intel.

Again, I can't say for sure, and this isn't proof, but I'm definitely uncomfortable calling Intel the king of IPC at this point. That appears not to be the case anymore.


----------



## Ansau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LittleMeezers*
> 
> I can't say for sure, but I have seen multiple benchmarks that actually indicate Ryzen IPC is superior to any generation of Intel chips.
> 
> I think people get confused and equate "IPC" to "single core performance," but what they don't take the time to realize is that IPC is a comparison basis for clock-for-clock.
> 
> Intel is still the king of single core performance, but that is IN SPITE of the fact that AMD has actually overtaken them in IPC, and a result of the fact that Intel is hitting substantially higher clock speeds.
> 
> I'm not going to do the research for you, but I've already done it for myself. I just want to point out that there is a difference between IPC and single core/thread performance, but people often use these terms seemingly synonymously.
> 
> If you really care to investigate the IPC issue, look up legit, unbiased benchmark comparisons where Ryzen chips are compared to Intel chips WITH THE CLOCKS SET TO THE SAME FREQUENCY. Obviously, this requires overclocking Ryzen and/or underclocking Intel, but if you wish to actually measure IPC, that's the most reliable way to do it effectively. Any such video/benchmark I've come across testing in this manner shows Ryzen beating Intel.
> 
> Again, I can't say for sure, and this isn't proof, but I'm definitely uncomfortable calling Intel the king of IPC at this point. That appears not to be the case anymore.


Don't know which benchmarks have you seen, but Ryzen DOES NOT have higher IPC than Intel chips. From the results of Mr The Stilt (most extensive IPC comparison in the entire interne), Ryzen has, in fact, 2.5% higher IPC than Haswell and it's 12% behind Kaby Lake (counting the excluded 256bit code tests as it is more indicative of real performance, 256bit code support is very marginal):


The reason is because compute performance is not everything in a cpu, cache and memory also play a big part of the game. And here Ryzen is still hugely behind Intel, like a decade. The problem is most reviewers only show the 2-3 compute tests that don't include any indication about subsystem memory performance. It's also the reason ya Ryzen is so behind than latest Intel at gaming, a kind of workload that hugely benefit from a better memory.

Full results and also most extensive technical analysis of Ryzen: https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/#post-38770109


----------



## LittleMeezers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> Don't know which benchmarks have you seen, but Ryzen DOES NOT have higher IPC than Intel chips. From the results of Mr The Stilt (most extensive IPC comparison in the entire interne), Ryzen has, in fact, 2.5% higher IPC than Haswell and it's 12% behind Kaby Lake (counting the excluded 256bit code tests as it is more indicative of real performance, 256bit code support is very marginal):
> 
> 
> The reason is because compute performance is not everything in a cpu, cache and memory also play a big part of the game. And here Ryzen is still hugely behind Intel, like a decade. The problem is most reviewers only show the 2-3 compute tests that don't include any indication about subsystem memory performance. It's also the reason ya Ryzen is so behind than latest Intel at gaming, a kind of workload that hugely benefit from a better memory.
> 
> Full results and also most extensive technical analysis of Ryzen: https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/ryzen-strictly-technical.2500572/#post-38770109


Honestly, I loaded the page and stopped looking the second I saw the date. This was all done back in March at the release of Ryzen, which was plagued by compatibility issues and other growing pains with firmware/software. Show me something more recent and I'll take a look.

Not saying you may not be right in the end, just that reviewing Ryzen tests from 3/2/2017 (which was literally the launch date, if I'm not mistaken) does nothing to interest me on a Saturday afternoon, 10/28/2017.


----------



## JackCY

Ryzen does lack in cache and RAM, but the value is insane, 1/3rd the price of comparable Intel CPUs, nowadays 9 months later sure Intel was forced to adjust and the differences are smaller but it's still hell of a deal plus new Intel HEDT are crappier than the older ones because of again cache and toothpaste.

IPC is not useful and varies with workload. Plus Zen also adapts to workload.
After so many years since Haswell, the only real performance difference from Intel right now is +50% cores, finally and the long touted 5GHz. Clock for clock Zen, Haswell and SL/KL/CL are damn close.


----------



## Technodox

Compared the 8000 series to the 4000 series, in 4790 vs 8700.

Was there more improvement since Gen 1 to Gen 4? I doubt it, Since Gen 1 to Gen 4 its been much more. Gen 4 to Gen 8, only when they want to lock in their customers when AMD's Tock comes as Zen 2. They had to act fast.


----------



## coelacanth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> Intel is still the king of IPC and single core performance, good for you for bashing the best human being can do.
> 
> Btw, these tests are at 1440p ultra, wouldn't call them small improvements while having +10% at gpu limited scenarios...


This obviously isn't an apples to apples test, and he mentioned that 1440p fully maxed, he is going to run into GPU-bound situations. The RAM on the 8700K system, as noted, is also much faster. I found it interesting because I game at 1440p with maxed settings usually. I don't game at 1080p so I'm less interested in benchmarks at 1080p and below. For me, there's not a huge benefit to upgrading.


----------



## Technodox

There is a setting on my bios at the very top. Its about the OHMS in relation to the BLCK, it says 60 Ohms for 100Mhz, 80 Ohms for 125Mhz, and 40 Ohms for 167 Mhz. There is Ohms from 90 to 20, any idea what that will do, and if i keep the BLCK to 100, but use different ohms will it do anything?

Truely,
Technodox


----------



## JackCY

Never seen a UEFI with such BCLK adjustments, just leave it on auto.


----------



## Unknownm

Speaking of blk. My board says:

Run into unstable situations when pushing your CPU to the limit? This occurs because the internal clocks are linked through the 100 MHz BCLK strap. Thanks to a integrated Clock Generator, MSI Z97 Overclocking motherboards support more flexible BCLK adjustments, from 100 / 125 / 167 MHz straps. Using these straps prevents system crashing while overclocking on the edge and opens doors to achieve the absolute maximum

Where is this setting? It's missing as comparing it to this bios screen shot from Google search (msi z97 bios). Same board but the bios number is higher than mine and it has cpu strap setting.









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Technodox

From my finidngs about the Ohms, the lower the ohms, the more the CPU will go into turbo overclock. the Higher ohms reduce it, doing 4499.9 at 45x.

For the Blck, even at 100.3-103, it will cause the GPU on my computer to go out of sync, and will reduce the framerate back to 60Hz, from 144hz.

The bios for my board says that high BLCK can permanently damage the CPU.

From Unknownm,

*Where is this setting? It's missing as comparing it to this bios screen shot from Google search (msi z97 bios). Same board but the bios number is higher than mine and it has cpu strap setting.*

it may be the base clock strap.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> From my finidngs about the Ohms, the lower the ohms, the more the CPU will go into turbo overclock. the Higher ohms reduce it, doing 4499.9 at 45x.
> 
> For the Blck, even at 100.3-103, it will cause the GPU on my computer to go out of sync, and will reduce the framerate back to 60Hz, from 144hz.
> 
> The bios for my board says that high BLCK can permanently damage the CPU.
> 
> From Unknownm,
> 
> *Where is this setting? It's missing as comparing it to this bios screen shot from Google search (msi z97 bios). Same board but the bios number is higher than mine and it has cpu strap setting.*
> 
> it may be the base clock strap.


it isn't or else it would have options for 125/150/167. I can't even set 101 because it fails to POST. It's not the right setting and mine is missing


----------



## JackCY

Update your UEFI, don't buy MSI boards, complain to MSI







It could also be that some other setting is forcing the strap to hide.


----------



## Technodox

The base clock strap apply mode has to be set to manual, not auto, then it can open more options to change the strap.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> The *base clock strap apply mode* has to be set to manual, not auto, then it can open more options to change the strap.


that's what I thought but only options are: Auto, Next Boot, Immediate, During Boot


----------



## JackCY

Choose one of the nonauto you like.

Next boot is next boot only?
Immediate = immediate = you better have all your ratios lowered already and applied.
During boot = every boot?


----------



## aerotracks

Checking out performance with Fall Creator's update, good old Haswell zipping along









http://abload.de/image.php?img=screenshot33ssn4.png

http://abload.de/image.php?img=screenshot1h7ln4.png


----------



## JackCY

At those clocks with the high speed RAM, of course DC will for a while.


----------



## MixedC

What you guys say about 1.4V on 4690K?
It will probably hit low 80s high 70s while gaming with my cooler setup or more likely stay in 80s.

I am being bottlenecked by the CPU now, I should have bought 4790K but I didn't plan to keep the cpu for this long initially...

I think I can get 4.7 ghz in range of 1.35V to 1.4V, so the question is w,ll it last 2 more years gaming + streaming?


----------



## JackCY

It's similar with mine, it needs crap load of voltage and the temperatures go high in tests into 70-80+C Just not worth it over 4.5GHz so much more heat and noise for unnoticeable performance gain.
If you want to upgrade either get an 8700K or 1700/X, skip 8600K it's bottlenecking already on new games that can use multi core CPUs well XD

When trying 1.35V+ I didn't like it, it didn't seem as stable in the long run and was noticeably louder. Maybe with delid I will move it to 4.6GHz. The 4.7-7-6-6GHz worked but too hot and loud for me.


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> It's similar with mine, it needs crap load of voltage and the temperatures go high in tests into 70-80+C Just not worth it over 4.5GHz so much more heat and noise for unnoticeable performance gain.
> If you want to upgrade either get an 8700K or 1700/X, skip 8600K it's bottlenecking already on new games that can use multi core CPUs well XD
> 
> When trying 1.35V+ I didn't like it, it didn't seem as stable in the long run and was noticeably louder. Maybe with delid I will move it to 4.6GHz. The 4.7-7-6-6GHz worked but too hot and loud for me.


Yeah, I cant upgrade rightt now. I'll probably go Zen2 8 core by then.


----------



## Unknownm

interesting, as some of you know my memory bandwidth drops when pushing over 2133 as AIDA64 cache benchmark confirms 2400 w/XMP = 29-30GB while 2133 = 32-34GB. It was observed that RTL/IOL are higher numbers on 2400 XMP and this MSI z97 mpower max ac has weird memory bandwidth problem compared msi z97 xpower ac. Line of max bandwidth is 2133 so I spent my time building tighter timings around this speed but still unsatisfied that STOCK 2400 is not a option

Things start getting weird @ 2200. It took many bios POST and AIDA64 benchmarks to find what setting is causing the bandwidth drop but it's been found (i think)

(1) = 2133Mhz 10-11-11-31-1T-340-65535 - IOL 2 , RTL 44 [CH1/2]

2133 timings @ 2200mhz. NO POST

2133 timings w/(1), AUTO everything else @ 2200.
POST but lower bandwidth

2133 timings w/(1), ONLY AUTO Advance timings @ 2200.
POST but lower bandwidth

2133 timings w/(1), ONLY AUTO Main Timings @ 2200.
POST higher bandwidth

After the results its clear that Advance timings are causing bandwidth drop. Now this means each individual advance timing will have to be set to "AUTO", rebooted back to windows and tested with AIDA64.

Found IT! well 3 parts here's a picture



My question is does anyone have information on tRDRD, tWRWR, tWRRD?


----------



## JackCY

Wut?

What is "w/(1)'?
Just go full manual, don't bother with the auto, boot 2133 that works well, write down the timings all of them 20-50 values or how many it is by hand manual set, switch to 2200MHz and try boot, change timings higher/lower as necessary, try boot again, and change and boot and again and again and again, until it boots 2200MHz.
Or set it to auto on 2200MHz if that boots and then lower everything you can until it won't boot nor pass memtest.

You can see my bonkers eyeballed settings posted before in pictures. Though I will probably make the timings less aggressive as I can pass anything with it but in use I get occasional stutter in game but it's hard to tell if it's the game or the server or a high ping user on a server etc. swapped back to stock for a while to see. And it doesn't like to cold boot as in if I open cold air window on the computer for a while before turning it on the timings are too aggressive to boot first time sometimes, but a reboot works 100% fine and settings all apply first try. Memtest kind of isn't everything really.

Just don't use any auto settings, period


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Wut?
> 
> What is "w/(1)'?
> Just go full manual, don't bother with the auto, boot 2133 that works well, write down the timings all of them 20-50 values or how many it is by hand manual set, switch to 2200MHz and try boot, change timings higher/lower as necessary, try boot again, and change and boot and again and again and again, until it boots 2200MHz.
> Or set it to auto on 2200MHz if that boots and then lower everything you can until it won't boot nor pass memtest.
> 
> You can see my bonkers eyeballed settings posted before in pictures. Though I will probably make the timings less aggressive as I can pass anything with it but in use I get occasional stutter in game but it's hard to tell if it's the game or the server or a high ping user on a server etc. swapped back to stock for a while to see. And it doesn't like to cold boot as in if I open cold air window on the computer for a while before turning it on the timings are too aggressive to boot first time sometimes, but a reboot works 100% fine and settings all apply first try. Memtest kind of isn't everything really.
> 
> Just don't use any auto settings, period


(1) = 2133Mhz 10-11-11-31-1T-340-65535 - IOL 2 , RTL 44 [CH1/2]

Anyways I can confirm it's tRDRD, tWRWR, tWRRD. booted XMP 2400mhz with tRDRD 4, tWRWR 4, tWRRD 20 everything else auto for xmp. 35GB bandwidth aida64

Heres 2666mhz with 12-15-15-40-2T w/ tRDRD 4, tWRWR 4, tWRRD 20



so If ANY MSI Z97 Mpower MAX AC users have the same issue try these settings on the ram


----------



## Unknownm

Hell yeah


----------



## JackCY

What were the auto settings before? Can you post a comparison of all the settings in pictures probably easiest? Old Auto + new changes with some still auto.

You can try Intel memory latency checker but it needs to run as admin, which is annoying and might need to restart afterward as it may also be messing with prefetcher or something, there is a note somewhere on the pages I think, so it can get more accurate/consistent results.

Code:



Code:


Intel(R) Memory Latency Checker - v3.4
Measuring idle latencies (in ns)...
        Memory node
Socket       0
     0    38.5

Measuring Peak Injection Memory Bandwidths for the system
Bandwidths are in MB/sec (1 MB/sec = 1,000,000 Bytes/sec)
Using all the threads from each core if Hyper-threading is enabled
Using traffic with the following read-write ratios
ALL Reads        :      37606.0
3:1 Reads-Writes :      35277.5
2:1 Reads-Writes :      34616.3
1:1 Reads-Writes :      33357.7
Stream-triad like:      34536.0

Measuring Memory Bandwidths between nodes within system
Bandwidths are in MB/sec (1 MB/sec = 1,000,000 Bytes/sec)
Using all the threads from each core if Hyper-threading is enabled
Using Read-only traffic type
        Memory node
Socket       0
     0  37467.8

Measuring Loaded Latencies for the system
Using all the threads from each core if Hyper-threading is enabled
Using Read-only traffic type
Inject  Latency Bandwidth
Delay   (ns)    MB/sec
==========================
 00000   75.18    36480.9
 00002   76.11    36179.5
 00008   75.54    35402.4
 00015   75.42    35959.5
 00050   53.24    29294.7
 00100   47.64    21547.9
 00200   45.12    14083.5
 00300   43.07    10736.5
 00400   43.19     8725.0
 00500   42.75     7447.6
 00700   41.92     5937.2
 01000   41.24     4730.7
 01300   41.02     4038.7
 01700   41.12     3469.6
 02500   40.71     2891.4
 03500   40.74     2519.9
 05000   40.37     2255.1
 09000   40.05     1971.7
 20000   40.57     1745.6

Measuring cache-to-cache transfer latency (in ns)...
Using small pages for allocating buffers
Local Socket L2->L2 HIT  latency        17.0
Local Socket L2->L2 HITM latency        19.9

Well inspired I tried a few settings over lunch and 2600MHz now doesn't drop read speed. Problem is I'm not sure RTL would get auto guessed right, so I'm guessing pretty much all settings all the time and trying to boot. Thought my older ones were too low when they were having a read speed drop, nope, or maybe they are who knows would have to test thousand times, tried higher and it all dropped below 30GB/s, put it back to what I have on 2500MHz more or less with a 1 step higher than before I had and it works on 2600 with no drop.



And good luck OCN as those are uncompressed BMPs, I'm so not converting images again XD



Just upped clock to 2666MHz, no other change.

https://valid.x86.fr/ghectl

Finally over 2000








That MT ratio XD But it seems to hold even when re-run.



It's really just a matter of time spend on guessing since AUTO settings don't work past XMP. Just dropped CL and guessed and guessed again RTL for it to see if it would run, seems to so far.



No luck guessing 2800 with these 2nd timings etc.

Stuff not stable for gaming though XD Tried.
Also reconfigured all my Windows updates, again, so they go to hell and stop wasting my bandwidth and then installing eating half my CPU performance while I have another application running that uses the CPU to max already. I mean just how stupid those updates are... eats all available network and then all available CPU performance, ... M$... where everyone has a 6950X or 7980XE with triple 10gbps network connections.


----------



## Unknownm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> What were the auto settings before? Can you post a comparison of all the settings in pictures probably easiest? Old Auto + new changes with some still auto.
> 
> You can try Intel memory latency checker but it needs to run as admin, which is annoying and might need to restart afterward as it may also be messing with prefetcher or something, there is a note somewhere on the pages I think, so it can get more accurate/consistent results.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Intel(R) Memory Latency Checker - v3.4
> Measuring idle latencies (in ns)...
> Memory node
> Socket       0
> 0    38.5
> 
> Measuring Peak Injection Memory Bandwidths for the system
> Bandwidths are in MB/sec (1 MB/sec = 1,000,000 Bytes/sec)
> Using all the threads from each core if Hyper-threading is enabled
> Using traffic with the following read-write ratios
> ALL Reads        :      37606.0
> 3:1 Reads-Writes :      35277.5
> 2:1 Reads-Writes :      34616.3
> 1:1 Reads-Writes :      33357.7
> Stream-triad like:      34536.0
> 
> Measuring Memory Bandwidths between nodes within system
> Bandwidths are in MB/sec (1 MB/sec = 1,000,000 Bytes/sec)
> Using all the threads from each core if Hyper-threading is enabled
> Using Read-only traffic type
> Memory node
> Socket       0
> 0  37467.8
> 
> Measuring Loaded Latencies for the system
> Using all the threads from each core if Hyper-threading is enabled
> Using Read-only traffic type
> Inject  Latency Bandwidth
> Delay   (ns)    MB/sec
> ==========================
> 00000   75.18    36480.9
> 00002   76.11    36179.5
> 00008   75.54    35402.4
> 00015   75.42    35959.5
> 00050   53.24    29294.7
> 00100   47.64    21547.9
> 00200   45.12    14083.5
> 00300   43.07    10736.5
> 00400   43.19     8725.0
> 00500   42.75     7447.6
> 00700   41.92     5937.2
> 01000   41.24     4730.7
> 01300   41.02     4038.7
> 01700   41.12     3469.6
> 02500   40.71     2891.4
> 03500   40.74     2519.9
> 05000   40.37     2255.1
> 09000   40.05     1971.7
> 20000   40.57     1745.6
> 
> Measuring cache-to-cache transfer latency (in ns)...
> Using small pages for allocating buffers
> Local Socket L2->L2 HIT  latency        17.0
> Local Socket L2->L2 HITM latency        19.9
> 
> Well inspired I tried a few settings over lunch and 2600MHz now doesn't drop read speed. Problem is I'm not sure RTL would get auto guessed right, so I'm guessing pretty much all settings all the time and trying to boot. Thought my older ones were too low when they were having a read speed drop, nope, or maybe they are who knows would have to test thousand times, tried higher and it all dropped below 30GB/s, put it back to what I have on 2500MHz more or less with a 1 step higher than before I had and it works on 2600 with no drop.
> 
> 
> 
> And good luck OCN as those are uncompressed BMPs, I'm so not converting images again XD
> 
> 
> 
> Just upped clock to 2666MHz, no other change.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/ghectl
> 
> Finally over 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That MT ratio XD But it seems to hold even when re-run.
> 
> 
> 
> It's really just a matter of time spend on guessing since AUTO settings don't work past XMP. Just dropped CL and guessed and guessed again RTL for it to see if it would run, seems to so far.
> 
> 
> 
> No luck guessing 2800 with these 2nd timings etc.
> 
> Stuff not stable for gaming though XD Tried.
> Also reconfigured all my Windows updates, again, so they go to hell and stop wasting my bandwidth and then installing eating half my CPU performance while I have another application running that uses the CPU to max already. I mean just how stupid those updates are... eats all available network and then all available CPU performance, ... M$... where everyone has a 6950X or 7980XE with triple 10gbps network connections.






I tired your settings with 2666mhz and it didn't POST. Current settings with 12-13-13 (instead of 12-14-14) and aida64 failed to show greater memory bandwidth and i'm sure it's unstable. Was able to knock down RTL and IOL little bit (5/51/5/51) from (8/56/8/56)


----------



## JackCY

I will try some time later test and fiddle with the 2666 and 2600 CL12, CL11 no chance. Anything under 43ns always seems to get twitchy (too fast to be true) and fail eventually.


----------



## Unknownm

DELETE


----------



## Unknownm

messing around with advanced timings tRDRDDR / tRDRDDD seem like a fine tune option for tRDRD. Same goes with tWRWR & tWRRD

Setting these low gave me almost 1GB boost.


----------



## JackCY

Well you're running almost the same, 455 values. It's just some other stuff that doesn't work if you copy the whole settings. RTL yours is higher.

My RAM is kind of moody, when I use similar time delays as the stock XMP it still reports errors, but when it's set to lower delays it runs better XD
2600 may be workable, maybe. The RTL IOL auto detection works as long as all the other settings are manually set and working... although 2666 50/53 RTL doesn't look that great to me and neither 51/51 manual ran without errors.

I don't think my RAM will do 2600 even, it's just not heaving it, inversion test always a few errors, not many but they pop up. Doesn't matter how aggressive or loose the settings are, would take forever to find a sweetspot if one exists for 2600.
On the other hand 2400 CL10 runs with the higher voltages...



The 2500 I don't know, will try later on again see if looser settings make it boot every time even when cold.
For silly benchmarks 2666 will run as the errors benchmarks don't care about.

A nice high speed DDR3... overpriced as it always was. RAM only seems to hold or raise price, never drops down even when supply is going out.


----------



## drunkonpiss

Hey guys, complete noob when it comes to overclocking. Tried to pump my CPU from 4.4 stock to 4.6(core 1.25, ring 1.15). When I run Prime95, I always freezes up my entire rig. Not sure if i'm doing wrong. Appreciate if you could help give your inputs


----------



## JackCY

Not many DC can do 4.6GHz at 1.25V. 4.5GHz, sure, 4.4 no problem. You're just doing it all wrong, not knowing what you're doing, read some of the guides









---

My RAM attempts... well it turns out the game server is a major stutter culprit running on some too slow machine, been getting stutters and other issues even at completely stock old settings with no RAM OC. And no stutter ever anywhere else.
Will probably bump it up to 2500MHz again with less aggressive timings, see if that resolves the occasional first boot fail.


----------



## freaky35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drunkonpiss*
> 
> Hey guys, complete noob when it comes to overclocking. Tried to pump my CPU from 4.4 stock to 4.6(core 1.25, ring 1.15). When I run Prime95, I always freezes up my entire rig. Not sure if i'm doing wrong. Appreciate if you could help give your inputs


read some guides.here on this forum,you have a very good one!. Mostly vcore(not enough),when freezing.


----------



## Paztak

I bought delidded i7 4790K and so far I'm loving it. Now I've been overclocking it and I noticed that there is uncore ratio as well. I've been reading from here and there over the internet about uncore ratio and people seems to have very different opinion about it. Some says that leave it stock settings, some says that it should be 100-200mhz lower than core clock, some says that you can achieve better core overclock if you lower your uncore ration from the stock settings. 1:1 ratio seems to be the worst option.

... So what it the consensus with this uncore ratio? Where should I set it?

Now I have Core 4.6Ghz and uncore ratio is 44 (stock is 40).


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> I bought delidded i7 4790K and so far I'm loving it. Now I've been overclocking it and I noticed that there is uncore ratio as well. I've been reading from here and there over the internet about uncore ratio and people seems to have very different opinion about it. Some says that leave it stock settings, some says that it should be 100-200mhz lower than core clock, some says that you can achieve better core overclock if you lower your uncore ration from the stock settings. 1:1 ratio seems to be the worst option.
> 
> ... So what it the consensus with this uncore ratio? Where should I set it?
> 
> Now I have Core 4.6Ghz and uncore ratio is 44 (stock is 40).


Set it as far as you can without exceeding 1.25v, is generally accepted as safe. You likely will not see any benefit with it overclocked, unless you run fast RAM, like 2133 or higher. Both 4.6GHz and 4.3GHz allowed me to saturate the bandwidth on my 2666MHz memory in AIDA64.


----------



## Paztak

I have 2400MHz memory, I'm testing now core 4.5Ghz and uncore 4.4Ghz.


----------



## Technodox

Can anyone tell me what the best timings for 2400+ RAM are when leaving the voltages at 1.65. I see Jacky set 2600 at 12-14-14-34, tried that at 1.65 but did not post. I have 10-11-11-31 at 1.65 working.

For the cache, Dark Wizz's testing said that a 100Mhz Core increase has more effect in performance than 1Ghz increase in Cache.

The core and the cache are going to heat up the CPU, so best to give it to the cores, and reduce the cache to stock. They compete, and at some point it will thermal throttle, so Its best to give it to the cores.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the best timings for 2400+ RAM are when leaving the voltages at 1.65. I see Jacky set 2600 at 12-14-14-34, tried that at 1.65 but did not post. I have 10-11-11-31 at 1.65 working.
> 
> For the cache, Dark Wizz's testing said that a 100Mhz Core increase has more effect in performance than 1Ghz increase in Cache.
> 
> The core and the cache are going to heat up the CPU, so best to give it to the cores, and reduce the cache to stock. They compete, and at some point it will thermal throttle, so Its best to give it to the cores.


10-11-11-31 is already great for 2400. Standard timing is 10-12-12-31. Only the best DRAM chips can do CAS9 at 2400MHz at 1.65v, and those are very hard to find.

Make sure you run AIDA64 benchmarks to see if your motherboard tuned your secondary and tertiary timings properly to give you maximum bandwidth for your speed. Some motherboards are horrible at this auto tuning.

For well-tuned 2400MHz, you're looking for 37.5GB/s in AIDA64.


----------



## 21Dante

Right now I have my 4690K at 4,[email protected],1,22V
For gaming do you think is it worth it to push it to 4,8-4,9ghz?
Always within 1,3V or less limit.
It's delidded so no temps problem.

Also I have 4 dimms of Kingston savage 1600 and have oced them to [email protected] 11-13-14 2T.
I was thinking of trying to run 1T.
Do you think its doable?Or keep it at 2T and try to tighten the timmings further.

The system is for gaming and I just want to squeeze the most out of it ,but staying in the safe levels.So no Ram voltage over 1,65 and vcore above ~1,3


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21Dante*
> 
> Right now I have my 4690K at 4,[email protected],1,22V
> For gaming do you think is it worth it to push it to 4,8-4,9ghz?


Depends on the game and whether you are actually CPU-bottle necked. Because this is 4cores/4 threads, if you are CPU-limited, any clock increase will directly translate into more performance.

Wouldn't bother with 1T if you run 4 dimms -- it's too picky or you'll need large voltage bumps. If you really want better timings, I'd recommend just going with 2 dimms and tighten to CAS10 with 1T. Of course, if going 2 dimms leaves you only with 8GB, then it's not worth it either.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> 10-11-11-31 is already great for 2400. Standard timing is 10-12-12-31. Only the best DRAM chips can do CAS9 at 2400MHz at 1.65v, and those are very hard to find.
> 
> Make sure you run AIDA64 benchmarks to see if your motherboard tuned your secondary and tertiary timings properly to give you maximum bandwidth for your speed. Some motherboards are horrible at this auto tuning.
> 
> For well-tuned 2400MHz, you're looking for 37.5GB/s in AIDA64.


Hi, since you're talking "RAM", what's your opinion about my RAM overclock? I'm using it for a couple of years now but I have never messed with anything than the primary timings

Thank you.

*1.6V*


----------



## Technodox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> 10-11-11-31 is already great for 2400. Standard timing is 10-12-12-31. Only the best DRAM chips can do CAS9 at 2400MHz at 1.65v, and those are very hard to find.
> 
> Make sure you run AIDA64 benchmarks to see if your motherboard tuned your secondary and tertiary timings properly to give you maximum bandwidth for your speed. Some motherboards are horrible at this auto tuning.
> 
> For well-tuned 2400MHz, you're looking for 37.5GB/s in AIDA64.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, since you're talking "RAM", what's your opinion about my RAM overclock? I'm using it for a couple of years now but I have never messed with anything than the primary timings
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> *1.6V*
Click to expand...

Its a good overclock and nice voltage. Have you been able to get past 2400 on the RAM?

I would like to try that one, what is the tRFC 10-11-12-24 2400Mhz?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> Its a good overclock and nice voltage. Have you been able to get past 2400 on the RAM?
> 
> I would like to try that one, what is the tRFC 10-11-12-24 2400Mhz?


Currently I have it at what the motherboard set it:



I recall having it at 192, at some point in time, but then I've returned it to Auto. I don't remember now why exactly I did that. My RAM overclock is (was) tested with 1000% HCI memtest, and with that other test in Linux (one hour).

I'd love to tight my other timings, as well, but I do not know the methodology or what values to set.


----------



## mouacyk

Once primary is tuned, tRFC and REFRESH interval is what I do next. The standard (safe) ratio is 1/30 and start tRFC in multiples of 16. Move tRFC down (keeping same 1/30 ratio) until unstable, then back up one step. Step down again by smaller decrements if you want.

With a stable tRFC, you can shrink the ratio from 1/30 to like 1/60 or as small as possible.

After that, tune secondaries, then thirds. Good luck.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Once primary is tuned, tRFC and REFRESH interval is what I do next. The standard (safe) ratio is 1/30 and start tRFC in multiples of 16. Move tRFC down (keeping same 1/30 ratio) until unstable, then back up one step. Step down again by smaller decrements if you want.
> 
> With a stable tRFC, you can shrink the ratio from 1/30 to like 1/60 or as small as possible.
> 
> After that, tune secondaries, then thirds. Good luck.


I just brought down my tRFC to 208. 192 was not booting, most probably that's why I am remembering it...
Anyway, I run an AIDA with 208 but I got approx. identical results. And, of course, I have not tested for stability, just fooling around..

By "REFRESH interval" you mean tREFI? Mine is 7300 now, set by the motherboard.

What do you mean 1/30 ratio?

Thank you.


----------



## mouacyk

Yes.
tRFC/tREFI.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Yes.
> tRFC/tREFI.


Okay, so for my current 208 the safe tREFI is, 208 * 30 = 6240, right?

As I'm reading though the higher tREFI is, the better, right? So, should I set it at 12480?

Note: I'm planning to clean-install on Monday.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay, so for my current 208 the safe tREFI is, 208 * 30 = 6240, right?
> 
> As I'm reading though the higher tREFI is, the better, right? So, should I set it at 12480?
> 
> Note: I'm planning to clean-install on Monday.


Yes, if it's stable. 1/30 is just the starting point.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Yes, if it's stable. 1/30 is just the starting point.


Okay, thank you, I will try that (right now).

Can I set any other value, like 10000 for example, for my tREFI, or it has to be an exact product of "208 * 60", as an example?

PS: perhaps my detailed questions bore you (?) but precise instructions are required for me or any other RAM-OC-newbie. Additionally, personally I am not planning to touch any other RAM values besides those two, for now. AIDA has not shown me any improvement after reducing my tRFC to 208, but I've run just one benchmark.

Thank you!


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Okay, thank you, I will try that (right now).
> 
> Can I set any other value, like 10000 for example, for my tREFI, or it has to be an exact product of "208 * 60", as an example?
> 
> PS: perhaps my detailed questions bore you (?) but precise instructions are required for me or any other RAM-OC-newbie. Additionally, personally I am not planning to touch any other RAM values besides those two, for now. AIDA has not shown me any improvement after reducing my tRFC to 208, but I've run just one benchmark.
> 
> Thank you!


I'm just providing a strategy to get a stable optimal tRFC/tREFI pair. Once you have this and optimize critical secondary and tirtiary timings, you will see read and copy speeds approach the write speed. All bandwidths will also approach the theoretical max for that memory speed.

To really see improvements, you need to tune secondaries and tirtiaries too.

Following the guide below really helped me to optimize 2666MHz for 40-42GB/s. Yeah, it's time consuming.
https://rog.asus.com/articles/maximus-motherboards/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I'm just providing a strategy to get a stable optimal tRFC/tREFI pair. Once you have this and optimize critical secondary and tirtiary timings, you will see read and copy speeds approach the write speed. All bandwidths will also approach the theoretical max for that memory speed.
> 
> To really see improvements, you need to tune secondaries and tirtiaries too.
> 
> Following the guide below really helped me to optimize 2666MHz for 40-42GB/s. Yeah, it's time consuming.
> https://rog.asus.com/articles/maximus-motherboards/maximus-vi-series-uefi-guide-for-overclocking/


Thanks for the guide and your guidance!









Just out of curiosity I've set my tREFI to 12480 and run AIDA 3 times. My best score, without any other program running in the background. (In the previous bench I had CCleaner and HWiNFO64, running).



It looks like I've gained something in Latency.

I realize it takes time and I am planning, at some point, to do the effort. This period, though, I cannot. I need to clean-install Fall Creators Update (Win 10 Pro), and also I do not have KDE Neon installed anymore. I'll get it again next week, and there I can test for only one hour. Also, I just finished *overclocking my new GPU*, and I'd like to play a bit with it.









However, RAM OC keeps bugging me so, soon, I will start reading that guide, and inform myself further.

Thank you.


----------



## mouacyk

I'm not really sure why some configurations can set ridiculously high tREFI and others not. I think it's IMC dependent, based on my results with a 4790K and 5775C. There must be less leakage on my 4790K, because I was stable with a smaller ratio of 1/240 (4x as short) but on my new 5775C I needed 1/45 (only 1.5x as short). Anyway, both options are still better than motherboard defaults -- meaning the DRAM refreshes less often and only truly as long as necessary for the tested stability. Like you mentioned, this refresh period improvement has direct affect on the reported latency, because there are more cycles that DRAM is available for reads.

With the number of options in secondary and third timings, I have found the following to be the most critical for boosting read and copy speeds, whereas the rest may be OK on auto:
tRRD: Lower towards 4
tFAW: As close to 4x tRRD as stable
tRDRD: Lower towards 4
tWRWR: Lower towards 4
tRDWR: Lower towards CAS, likely CAS+1 is needed

Optimzing RTL IO timings also helped gain a couple of 100MB/s on my 4790K:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1572354/how-to-properly-adjust-rtl-io-on-maximus-viii-series
https://www.anandtech.com/show/2869/p55-overclocking-showdown-asus-gigabyte-and-evga-at-the-oc-corral-page-6-updated-/6


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I'm not really sure why some configurations can set ridiculously high tREFI and others not. I think it's IMC dependent, based on my results with a 4790K and 5775C. There must be less leakage on my 4790K, because I was stable with a smaller ratio of 1/240 (4x as short) but on my new 5775C I needed 1/45 (only 1.5x as short). Anyway, both options are still better than motherboard defaults -- meaning the DRAM refreshes less often and only truly as long as necessary for the tested stability. Like you mentioned, this refresh period improvement has direct affect on the reported latency, because there are more cycles that DRAM is available for reads.
> 
> With the number of options in secondary and third timings, I have found the following to be the most critical for boosting read and copy speeds, whereas the rest may be OK on auto:
> tRRD: Lower towards 4
> tFAW: As close to 4x tRRD as stable
> tRDRD: Lower towards 4
> tWRWR: Lower towards 4
> tRDWR: Lower towards CAS, likely CAS+1 is needed
> 
> Optimzing RTL IO timings also helped gain a couple of 100MB/s on my 4790K:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1572354/how-to-properly-adjust-rtl-io-on-maximus-viii-series
> https://www.anandtech.com/show/2869/p55-overclocking-showdown-asus-gigabyte-and-evga-at-the-oc-corral-page-6-updated-/6


Noted, VERY interesting, thank you VERY much! For the numbers...

Can you imagine what a relief is for the RAM-newbie to be given some numbers?? Yeah, yeah, I know, most probably, they do not apply but...it is something!

Last question: what was your tREFI, in your i7-4790K installation? What was that number?

Thank you!


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Last question: what was your tREFI, in your i7-4790K installation? What was that number?


I settled on 248 tRFC with tREFI of 30,720 for my 2x8GB configuration at 2666MHz.


----------



## Unknownm

Tighter timings for 2666mhz. Still pushing for more but right now seems to be stable with 1.85v DRAM (yes unstable @ 1.8)


----------



## Technodox

tRFC lower is better, but tREFI higher is better? Is that right?

I got tRFC to 183, and tREFI 183x120= 21,960 Cant tell much of a difference, but now 2400 is 10-11-11-28-2T-183 -21960 1.65v


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> tRFC lower is better, but tREFI higher is better? Is that right?
> 
> I got tRFC to 183, and tREFI 183x120= 21,960 Cant tell much of a difference, but now 2400 is 10-11-11-28-2T-183 -21960 1.65v


Yes. Beyond primary timings, don't expect that optimizing a single setting will directly translate into performance increases. It's likely to need to tweak several settings until they all synergize.


----------



## Technodox

I had put the tREFI back to auto after i got a WHEA error, but I am lowering the other timings by 1 and 2.


----------



## samoth777

Hello everyone. I recently upgraded my 4690k to a 4790k and i am enjoying it so far.

I seem to have problems reaching 4.8ghz. I can get to 4.7ghz at 1.27 volts solid stable. but I can't reach 4.8ghz even if i pump it up to 1.325v.

I use offset mode. I don't touch the other volts cause I'm not sure what they do.

any suggestions? thanks.

I'm using 4x4gb 2400mhz gskill trident x, 1.65volts.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> Hello everyone. I recently upgraded my 4690k to a 4790k and i am enjoying it so far.
> 
> I seem to have problems reaching 4.8ghz. I can get to 4.7ghz at 1.27 volts solid stable. but I can't reach 4.8ghz even if i pump it up to 1.325v.
> 
> I use offset mode. I don't touch the other volts cause I'm not sure what they do.
> 
> any suggestions? thanks.
> 
> I'm using 4x4gb 2400mhz gskill trident x, 1.65volts.


Hello, plenty of things can be suggested but before anything else, *I'd suggest you to try this...*


----------



## samoth777

Hi there. Thanks, but as of this moment, I am not comfortable with tinkering with bios codes etc. For now at least... thanks though


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> Hi there. Thanks, but as of this moment, I am not comfortable with tinkering with bios codes etc. For now at least... thanks though


Of course! Whatever makes you feel comfortable! 



 And remember, *HWiNFO64* is your best monitoring tool, hide whatever you do not need, remove eventual arbitratry/erroneous values. Five loops of the *x264 Stability Test v2.06*, adding +0.02V upon successful completion is, most probably, all you will ever require.

Good Luck


----------



## samoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Of course! Whatever makes you feel comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> And remember, *HWiNFO64* is your best monitoring tool, hide whatever you do not need, remove eventual arbitratry/erroneous values. Five loops of the *x264 Stability Test v2.06*, adding +0.02V upon successful completion is, most probably, all you will ever require.
> 
> Good Luck


Thanks LostParticle. I followed the instructions on the video. Used manual instead of offset, disabled cstates and the other thing. set cache and initial and eventual voltages to manual too. Upped the voltage on the core to 1.33 at 4.8ghz. it crashed after 30 minutes. i am thinking maybe i should tinker with sa voltages and digital and analog also?










what do you guys think?


----------



## Technodox

Yeah increase SA and I/O voltages by + .025 to start.

, first, the cache should be equal to the voltage of the cores -200 Mhz, meaning, if cores take 1.235 at 4.6, then cache takes 1.235 at 4.4.


----------



## samoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> Yeah increase SA and I/O voltages by + .025 to start.
> 
> , first, the cache should be equal to the voltage of the cores -200 Mhz, meaning, if cores take 1.235 at 4.6, then cache takes 1.235 at 4.4.


ok will increase volts on sa and i/o voltages from their default voltages. any safe limit i should be at for sa and i/o volts?

thanks +rep


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> Thanks LostParticle. I followed the instructions on the video. Used manual instead of offset, disabled cstates and the other thing. set cache and initial and eventual voltages to manual too. Upped the voltage on the core to 1.33 at 4.8ghz. it crashed after 30 minutes. i am thinking maybe i should tinker with sa voltages and digital and analog also?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys think?


I would not touch those unless your RAM is overclocked, which in this case it should not be. Disable SVID. Enable PLL Overvoltage. Disable CPU Spread Spectrum. Have you followed all the rest of the instructions as described in the video?
Are you setting the x264 appropriately? Please post a screenshot of HWiNFO64 together with the x264, while it is running. Make sure all important values (voltages, fan speeds, temps, frequencies) are clearly visible. State your room's temp, too.


----------



## samoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I would not touch those unless your RAM is overclocked, which in this case it should not be. Disable SVID. Enable PLL Overvoltage. Disable CPU Spread Spectrum. Have you followed all the rest of the instructions as described in the video?
> Are you setting the x264 appropriately? Please post a screenshot of HWiNFO64 together with the x264, while it is running. Make sure all important values (voltages, fan speeds, temps, frequencies) are clearly visible. State your room's temp, too.


Nope, not overclocking ram. Although all slots are fully populated. I read somewhere (can't remember where) that if you fully populate the ram slots, you need to up another certain voltage (forgot which voltage).

Yep i followed everything in the video of der8auer. Though i did not disable cpu spread, enable pll, and disable svid.

Once i get home after work, I'll do another run and post the screen shots here.

Again, thanks for your help


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> Nope, not overclocking ram. Although all slots are fully populated. I read somewhere (can't remember where) that if you fully populate the ram slots, you need to up another certain voltage (forgot which voltage).
> 
> Yep i followed everything in the video of der8auer. Though i did not disable cpu spread, enable pll, and disable svid.
> 
> Once i get home after work, I'll do another run and post the screen shots here.
> 
> Again, thanks for your help


You have 4 RAM modules? Okay, then perhaps you should add a bit in those V you've mentioned but do not rush to do that just yet. Try all the rest before that. Also, please post screenshots of CPU-Z, latest version, CPU, Motherboard, Memory, SPD tabs to clearly view your components. Remember: HWiNFO64 should be set so that the values will be clearly visible! Start the x264 and when entering loop 2 take a screenshot. Then post.

Before your next OC attempt clear CMOS / Load Optimized Defaults.

Also, set Load Line Calibration to LEVEL 9! (From Extreme Tweaker\ External DIGI+ Power Control). Finally, disable all the SATA devices you do not use + disable Virtualization technology.

How the x264 should be set:



Thank you.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Tighter timings for 2666mhz. Still pushing for more but right now seems to be stable with 1.85v DRAM (yes unstable @ 1.8)


Hehe nice.
My RAM won't do squat. 2400CL10 runs fine, didn't bother trying 2500CL11 again, just not worth the hassle to figure out why it once a week won't boot first try whether it's BCLK OC issue or RAM timings issues on cold boot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> You have 4 RAM modules? Okay, then perhaps you should add a bit in those V you've mentioned but do not rush to do that just yet. Try all the rest before that. Also, please post screenshots of CPU-Z, latest version, CPU, Motherboard, Memory, SPD tabs to clearly view your components. Remember: HWiNFO64 should be set so that the values will be clearly visible! Start the x264 and when entering loop 2 take a screenshot. Then post.
> 
> Before your next OC attempt clear CMOS / Load Optimized Defaults.
> 
> Also, set Load Line Calibration to LEVEL 9! (From Extreme Tweaker\ External DIGI+ Power Control). Finally, disable all the SATA devices you do not use + disable Virtualization technology.
> 
> How the x264 should be set:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


You can just hit enter enter enter ... it will start the predefined x264 10 loops if I remember right. And used to be the minimum for Darkwizzie's stats.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> You can just hit enter enter enter ... it will start the predefined x264 10 loops if I remember right. And used to be the minimum for Darkwizzie's stats.


Not exactly...


----------



## EarlZ

Trying to get back into overclocking my 4790K, at 4.7Ghz I get a watch dog error which I recall was equivalent to BSOD 101, isnt the stock VRIN of 1.80 more than enough for 1.350v on Vcore?


----------



## Technodox

watchdog usually is from the video card overclock and/or the pcie bus and system bus being over 100.

http://bsodanalysis.blogspot.in/2014/06/solved-wheauncorrectableerror_8.html

I would like more blogs and sites that help with BSOD codes and how to solve them.


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> watchdog usually is from the video card overclock and/or the pcie bus and system bus being over 100.
> 
> http://bsodanalysis.blogspot.in/2014/06/solved-wheauncorrectableerror_8.html
> 
> I would like more blogs and sites that help with BSOD codes and how to solve them.


Hi,
I've found that it is usually lack of vcore
Or some other goodies were the chipset was set to MS standard instead of Intel chipset series but this was usually just another thing to try.

Mostly due to either creators update


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> watchdog usually is from the video card overclock and/or the pcie bus and system bus being over 100.
> 
> http://bsodanalysis.blogspot.in/2014/06/solved-wheauncorrectableerror_8.html
> 
> I would like more blogs and sites that help with BSOD codes and how to solve them.


the pcie is still running around 99.98Mhz at 4.7Ghz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> watchdog usually is from the video card overclock and/or the pcie bus and system bus being over 100.
> 
> http://bsodanalysis.blogspot.in/2014/06/solved-wheauncorrectableerror_8.html
> 
> I would like more blogs and sites that help with BSOD codes and how to solve them.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I've found that it is usually lack of vcore
> Or some other goodies were the chipset was set to MS standard instead of Intel chipset series but this was usually just another thing to try.
> 
> Mostly due to either creators update
Click to expand...

Isnt 1.350 already too high for 4.7Ghz ?


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> the pcie is still running around 99.98Mhz at 4.7Ghz
> Isnt 1.350 already too high for 4.7Ghz ?


Mine requires that much for 4.7 too sadly.
stuck with 4.4 @ 1.22v


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Not exactly...


Then you have a moded version as the one I have on my download is 10 loops. Just checked.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/19280_20#post_25688947
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ooju0i56v5apkr9/AABaQaBBjsRKrH8GD10C25nea?dl=0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MixedC*
> 
> Mine requires that much for 4.7 too sadly.
> stuck with 4.4 @ 1.22v


1.35V for 4.7GHz isn't that bad if it's stable.
The jump in temperatures over 1.25V goes up sharp and performance almost none though.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Then you have a moded version as the one I have on my download is 10 loops. Just checked.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/19280_20#post_25688947
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ooju0i56v5apkr9/AABaQaBBjsRKrH8GD10C25nea?dl=0


Hi,

I'm not sure which version should be called "modded", mine or yours, but I am using the x264 Version 2.06 (9/15/2015), given in the first post of _Haswell Overclocking Guide [With Statistics]_, inside the "Stressing" spoiler.
Works good for me, never given me any issues, my two OC profiles always perform rock-solid.

Thank you.

PS: Hey, @samoth777, any news from your OC attempts? Have you finally succeeded in them?


----------



## JackCY

Well they are both with my rework/updates but the one you have is older. I don't know what links Darkwizzie updated or not in threads, OCN locks posts we can't edit old posts with newer versions. The dropbox linked is the only place I keep up to date when I make any changes to the script.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Well they are both with my rework/updates but the one you have is older. I don't know what links Darkwizzie updated or not in threads, OCN locks posts we can't edit old posts with newer versions. The dropbox linked is the only place I keep up to date when I make any changes to the script.


Okay, sure, no problem

Hey, may I ask you please to reply to *that thread of mine*, where I've quoted you?









Thank you!


----------



## killkernel

@LostParticle

Hello LostParticle! There is a new Beta BIOS Rev. 1.90A for your ASRock Z97 OC Formula (ftp://europe.asrock.com/BIOS/1150/Z97%20OC%20Formula(1.90A)ROM.zip) that i've tested and found stable and reliable.

There is even a new Haswell CPU MC (Rev. 23) and the combination of these two updates got me CPU VCore improvements as you can see here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1643053/improved-overclocking-for-haswell-with-updated-microcode-how-to-update-any-cpu-microcode/70#post_26518497










Cheers,

KK


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> @LostParticle
> 
> Hello LostParticle! There is a new Beta BIOS Rev. 1.90A for your ASRock Z97 OC Formula (ftp://europe.asrock.com/BIOS/1150/Z97%20OC%20Formula(1.90A)ROM.zip) that i've tested and found stable and reliable.
> 
> There is even a new Haswell CPU MC (Rev. 23) and the combination of these two updates got me CPU VCore improvements as you can see here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1643053/improved-overclocking-for-haswell-with-updated-microcode-how-to-update-any-cpu-microcode/70#post_26518497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> KK


Hello there, thank you for informing me! It is (kind of) late now, here, but I will flash this beta BIOS right after this post, and start testing. Five loops of the x264 version 2.06, are enough for me. I do not know if I will go through the Microcode update procedure at this hour but I will try it tomorrow.

Thank you

*EDIT:*
Okay, I have flashed this latest beta BIOS but I did not have the time to update it to the latest microcode, so I have tested it with Micro-Code Rev. *19*, the default MC this new BIOS comes with. The results are really encouraging! Whereas *with the previous BIOS + MC 22* I needed 1.380V, override VCore in the BIOS to complete my favorite stress test, with this new beta BIOS I succeeded with 1.350V! Nice! Tomorrow I will try MC rev. 23 on this new BIOS.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hello there, thank you for informing me! It is (kind of) late now, here, but I will flash this beta BIOS right after this post, and start testing. Five loops of the x264 version 2.06, are enough for me. I do not know if I will go through the Microcode update procedure at this hour but I will try it tomorrow.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> *EDIT:*
> Okay, I have flashed this latest beta BIOS but I did not have the time to update it to the latest microcode, so I have tested it with Micro-Code Rev. *19*, the default MC this new BIOS comes with. The results are really encouraging! Whereas *with the previous BIOS + MC 22* I needed 1.380V, override VCore in the BIOS to complete my favorite stress test, with this new beta BIOS I succeeded with 1.350V! Nice! Tomorrow I will try MC rev. 23 on this new BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You're welcome LostParticle!

Happy to see that newest Beta BIOS got improvements for your rig even with CPU MC Rev.19...









I'm quite confident that you'll be satisfied with a further improvement that will be introduced by Rev. 23 of CPU MC, try it and tell us...









Cheers,

KK


----------



## samoth777

edited


----------



## samoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> PS: Hey, @samoth777, any news from your OC attempts? Have you finally succeeded in them?


no luck on 4.8ghz 1.35v with the software suggested. it crashed the first few seconds before i could even check out the temps and take screen shots. i think i'll just settle for 4.7ghz at 1.3v where i'm currently stable at the moment. i intend to use this for 2 more years so i think i'll be cool for now.

thanks for your help and suggestions though! much appreciated


----------



## LostParticle

Hello again,

I have installed the latest Intel microcode (rev.23) on the latest Z97 OC Formula beta BIOS but I was not able to reduce my VCore.
1.320V, 1.330V and 1.340V, override VCore in the BIOS failed under the x264 v2.06.
So, it is 1.350V, at 4.9GHz, for me (cache always at 4.4GHz, 1.2V)

Today's test:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I will keep this latest 23 microcode, though, because on my KDE Neon installation it is used properly.

With this latest BIOS (and microcode) I had great improvements! I've reduced my Core voltage by 0.03V, at 4.9GHz, and I never forget that approx. three weeks ago my chip was not able to stabilize at 4.9, no-matter what!

This new (record) freq. (x49) is not going to be of significant improvement regarding my PC usage, because at these high clocks I am always applying my per-core overclock, at 1.4V Adaptive in the BIOS, but it will help me raise my per-core at x49 x50 x50 x50, at the same voltage (1.4V, adaptive). One more core at 5.0 GHz for me! (of course, I'll test all these further).

+REP @killkernel and thank you very much!


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hello again,
> 
> I have installed the latest Intel microcode (rev.23) on the latest Z97 OC Formula beta BIOS but I was not able to reduce my VCore.
> 1.320V, 1.330V and 1.340V, override VCore in the BIOS failed under the x264 v2.06.
> So, it is 1.350V, at 4.9GHz, for me (cache always at 4.4GHz, 1.2V)
> 
> Today's test:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep this latest 23 microcode, though, because on my KDE Neon installation it is used properly.
> 
> With this latest BIOS (and microcode) I had great improvements! I've reduced my Core voltage by 0.03V, at 4.9GHz, and I never forget that approx. three weeks ago my chip was not able to stabilize at 4.9, no-matter what!
> 
> This new (record) freq. (x49) is not going to be of significant improvement regarding my PC usage, because at these high clocks I am always applying my per-core overclock, at 1.4V Adaptive in the BIOS, but it will help me raise my per-core at x49 x50 x50 x50, at the same voltage (1.4V, adaptive). One more core at 5.0 GHz for me! (of course, I'll test all these further).
> 
> +REP @killkernel and thank you very much!


Glad to be useful and thanks a lot LostParticle!


----------



## EarlZ

Nice to see that Asrock still supports the Z97 while Gigabyte has abandoned support for the board that I used after just a new updates (Z87) Gigabyte G1 Sniper M5.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Nice to see that Asrock still supports the Z97 while Gigabyte has abandoned support for the board that I used after just a new updates (Z87) Gigabyte G1 Sniper M5.


ASRock has revamped/updated even Z87 MoBos BIOSes :

http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&id=128&Itemid=169&lang=fr


----------



## JackCY

No they didn't, station-drivers is not an ASRock site, for my board I've been on 2.50 version for ages and I don't feel like using 2.50J beta version one bit. As far as Win10 64bit drivers go it's all 2014-15 dated and it's best to find newer version manually or leave it to Win to install newer version by itself. Sure if you want to trust a 3rd party site with drivers and doing the looking for newest version for you, go ahead.

UEFI 1.00 vs 2.50? Yeah they fixed spelling errors, added EZ OC table for DC, maybe some option I don't use anyway, compatibility patches that didn't have any impact. No change really from a practical POV. It would run the very same on 1.00 that's not even supposed to support DC officially and does anyway. There was about 1.5 years of UEFI updates, and 1 year of driver updates on ASRock site.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> No they didn't, station-drivers is not an ASRock site, for my board I've been on 2.50 version for ages and I don't feel like using 2.50J beta version one bit. As far as Win10 64bit drivers go it's all 2014-15 dated and it's best to find newer version manually or leave it to Win to install newer version by itself. Sure if you want to trust a 3rd party site with drivers and doing the looking for newest version for you, go ahead.
> 
> UEFI 1.00 vs 2.50? Yeah they fixed spelling errors, added EZ OC table for DC, maybe some option I don't use anyway, compatibility patches that didn't have any impact. No change really from a practical POV. It would run the very same on 1.00 that's not even supposed to support DC officially and does anyway. There was about 1.5 years of UEFI updates, and 1 year of driver updates on ASRock site.


Hello JackCY! I've linked Station-drivers.com because has a convenient page that groups motherboards by manufacturer and sub-category for chipsets, but referring to producer site for your MoBo:

http://www.asrock.com/mb/intel/z97%20extreme4/#BIOS

If you see on Beta BIOS there is the 2.50J released on 14/12/2017 that has in changelog:

1.Enhance M.2 compatibility when using a PCIe to M.2 adapter.
2.Enhance graphic card compatibility.

As for drivers and apps i know that producer site is not updated and it is best practice to manually search to every chipset/peripheral producers sites or check www.station-drivers.com as it is a "third party site" but is a reliable and authoritative information site on updates released for drivers and firmware.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killkernel*
> 
> Hello JackCY! I've linked Station-drivers.com because has a convenient page that groups motherboards by manufacturer and sub-category for chipsets, but referring to producer site for your MoBo:
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/intel/z97%20extreme4/#BIOS
> 
> If you see on Beta BIOS there is the 2.50J released on 14/12/2017 that has in changelog:
> 
> 1.Enhance M.2 compatibility when using a PCIe to M.2 adapter.
> 2.Enhance graphic card compatibility.
> 
> As for drivers and apps i know that producer site is not updated and it is best practice to manually search to every chipset/peripheral producers sites or check www.station-drivers.com as it is a "third party site" but is a reliable and authoritative information site on updates released for drivers and firmware.


Well said, well done, Mister!









I always get all the drivers for my motherboards from station-drivers! And I always get the AHCI drivers from win-raid.com. I never had any issue. The BIOS, I am getting it from the manufacturer's site (simply because it does not update often).


----------



## $ilent

Its taken me several hours, but the front page spreadsheet is finally up to date! *phew*

605 members, 22,548 replies, and over 1.1 million views. Not bad!


----------



## LagunaX

4.8ghz @ 1.24v

4.9ghz @ 1.28v

Hey can you add me in?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LagunaX*
> 
> 4.8ghz @ 1.24v
> 
> 4.9ghz @ 1.28v
> 
> Hey can you add me in?


Theres clear instructions on the first page on how to join the club


----------



## LagunaX

Done!


----------



## Getyoswagon

I got 4.7Ghz @ 1.28V stable, but as soon as I go for the 4.8Ghz I have to do 1.36, and I still get random BSOD time to time. I'm running 4.7 for now, kind of a shame I'm so close to 4.8 being stable.


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Getyoswagon*
> 
> I got 4.7Ghz @ 1.28V stable, but as soon as I go for the 4.8Ghz I have to do 1.36, and I still get random BSOD time to time. I'm running 4.7 for now, kind of a shame I'm so close to 4.8 being stable.


Be happy with that, I cannot even do that


----------



## LagunaX

It is a shame I totally hear you, I've had a 4790k like that too. Delidding did help for some chips.

Any future chip though I buy will be a proven siliconlottery.com chip or a used M2M proven chip, like the 5ghz coffeelakes advertised now.

Stock 8700k turbos to 4.7ghz LOL


----------



## cephelix

Mine does 4.7 at 1.32v rock solid. Need to update the microcode and see if it gets me 4.8 but i'll probably oc from scratch. Any tips/tricks to help stabilisation of clock?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Mine does 4.7 at 1.32v rock solid. Need to update the microcode and see if it gets me 4.8 but i'll probably oc from scratch. Any tips/tricks to help stabilisation of clock?


What do you use to test for stability ?


----------



## d0mini

Hey! I forgot to post this here, and I see people have already mentioned microcode updating, but better late than never!

I found that updating my BIOS to microcode 22 from the stock 19 improves my overclocking potential, allowing me to be stable with [email protected], where originally I needed that much voltage for stability at 4.7GHz. People have generally found their overclocks to take 0.02v less VCORE to be stable, which can put previously unattainable OCs within reach.

Here's the link for instructions on how to update and flash your BIOS, as well as feedback from others on improvements: http://www.overclock.net/t/1643053/improved-overclocking-for-haswell-with-updated-microcode-update-cpu-microcode-through-software

Happy overclocking and happy belated New Years fellow devils canyon owners


----------



## bajer29

Anyone have speculation of how much our CPUs will be affected by the Windows Specter patch? I saw the post in News about Haswell/ older CPUs being affected specifically but with no numbers. I just bought this a few months ago. Not going to be happy if I lose 10%+ performance.

Article: https://hothardware.com/news/microsoft-windows-10-pcs-haswell-intel-cpus-significant-slowdowns-post-spectre-patch


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Anyone have speculation of how much our CPUs will be affected by the Windows Specter patch? I saw the post in News about Haswell/ older CPUs being affected specifically but with no numbers. I just bought this a few months ago. Not going to be happy if I lose 10%+ performance.
> 
> Article: https://hothardware.com/news/microsoft-windows-10-pcs-haswell-intel-cpus-significant-slowdowns-post-spectre-patch


Beginning with Westmere, Intel has included PCID support in CPUs to reduce the frequency and impact of TLB flushes when switching context. From realworldtech (2010):
Quote:


> Another long overdue improvement to the page tables is the *Processor Context ID* (PCID). The PCID is a field in each TLB entry that associates a given page to a process. Previously, Intel's TLB could only contain entries from a single process and whenever the CR3 register was written (e.g. a context switch), the TLB was flushed. The PCID lets pages from different processes safely inhabit the TLB together, so that CR3 writes no longer flush the TLB. Whenever a process tries to access a page in memory, the PCID is checked to determine whether the page is actually mapped into the process' address space; if the PCID does not match then a TLB miss occurred.


So far, benchmarks have shown only serious (up to around ~20%) penalties in IO-heavy workloads in general, like database and http services. This would make sense, since I/O has particularly high latency. Everything else that is more CPU/RAM/GPU/Network-bound only suffers up to %5, so it's still negligible for the security you're getting in return.


----------



## 21Dante

I had my 4690K running at [email protected]
It's delidded so I wanted to bump it to 4,8-4,9.
I tried 4,8 with 1,308V, vrin 1,9V and 1,1 vring but no matter the settings it crashed at prime 95.
I find it hard to believe that it needs more vcore than 1.31,since 1,22 for 4,6 was really good and an increase of 0,8v for just 200mhz(and from 4,6 to 4,8) doesnt look normal to me.
Do you think I need to mess with another setting to get it stable?increase further the vring or the vrin?
I m starting to think that the new microcode(22) made it worse at overclocking.
Gonna check my 4,6 profile to see if there are problems and if it is unstable I m gonna return to the original microcode.


----------



## killkernel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *21Dante*
> 
> I had my 4690K running at [email protected]
> It's delidded so I wanted to bump it to 4,8-4,9.
> I tried 4,8 with 1,308V, vrin 1,9V and 1,1 vring but no matter the settings it crashed at prime 95.
> I find it hard to believe that it needs more vcore than 1.31,since 1,22 for 4,6 was really good and an increase of 0,8v for just 200mhz(and from 4,6 to 4,8) doesnt look normal to me.
> Do you think I need to mess with another setting to get it stable?increase further the vring or the vrin?
> I m starting to think that the new microcode(22) made it worse at overclocking.
> Gonna check my 4,6 profile to see if there are problems and if it is unstable I m gonna return to the original microcode.


Hello 21Dante! At what frequency do you have the cache?!


----------



## 21Dante

My current settings are
1.21 vid(1.224 actual vcore)
4,6 ghz
1.06 vring(1.085 actual)
4.0ghz cache
Everything else at auto.
At auto vrin is 1,752(with vdroop goes to 1.69)
This is 100% stable.
I ll loosen my memory,because it is quite tight (4 sticks at 11-13-13-31-1T with no extra voltage at the imc) and try again.
1.22 for 4.6 is better than average so I expected to do 4.8 at 1.28 easily.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> What do you use to test for stability ?


X264 mainly. Can't remember what else. I did it when DC first came out. But recently lost all my OC settings, even the one in bios so I'll have to redo my OC. And I've basically forgotten everything. There's no new tricks to it right? The protocol in the OP can still be used?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> What do you use to test for stability ?
> 
> 
> 
> X264 mainly. Can't remember what else. I did it when DC first came out. But recently lost all my OC settings, even the one in bios so I'll have to redo my OC. And I've basically forgotten everything. There's no new tricks to it right? The protocol in the OP can still be used?
Click to expand...

Im not sure if anything else has changed over the years except the microcode update 22 which was said to give better results ( allowed users to lower voltage requirements )


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Im not sure if anything else has changed over the years except the microcode update 22 which was said to give better results ( allowed users to lower voltage requirements )


Yeah, I was hoping to update the microcode but I don't even know how to extract the zip folders. Winrar gives me an error so I can't even put UBU into the same folder. At a loss as to what to do now.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Yeah, I was hoping to update the microcode but I don't even know how to extract the zip folders. Winrar gives me an error so I can't even put UBU into the same folder. At a loss as to what to do now.


Use 7-zip


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Use 7-zip


Ahh, ok will try it out. Should I go with v23 of the microcode instead? Anyway, have a gigabyte z97 gaming 7 mobo. Should be compatible right?


----------



## Dragonsyph

Anyone know what a 4790k that can do 5ghz at 1.37-1.39V stable is worth?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Ahh, ok will try it out. Should I go with v23 of the microcode instead? Anyway, have a gigabyte z97 gaming 7 mobo. Should be compatible right?


I would do 22h. 23h reportedly has some issues with rebooting.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I would do 22h. 23h reportedly has some issues with rebooting.


Noted. Thanks! Will update this thread. Hopefully with the update I could finally reach 4.8


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Noted. Thanks! Will update this thread. Hopefully with the update I could finally reach 4.8


Good luck!


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks, will definitely need it.


----------



## Dragonsyph

I ran mine at 1.37v hitting 80-90C daily for 2+ years and it still fine to this day, these chips were awesome and served me well. But i gotta say this 8700k is legit.


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> I ran mine at 1.37v hitting 80-90C daily for 2+ years and it still fine to this day, these chips were awesome and served me well. But i gotta say this 8700k is legit.


Whoa. temps are not a problem for me. So far it seems i've hit a hard wall that i cant seem to overcome. Dont really know if i'm doing anything wrong


----------



## EarlZ

All the way up to 1.380V and still getting a hardlock on 4.7Ghz, Ive tried 1.95v input voltage, + 0.2 system agent voltage. I guess my 4790K cant do past 4.6Ghz


----------



## cephelix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> All the way up to 1.380V and still getting a hardlock on 4.7Ghz, Ive tried 1.95v input voltage, + 0.2 system agent voltage. I guess my 4790K cant do past 4.6Ghz


Exactly like mine, but for 4.7GHz.I do think that's the wall our 4790K have hit. Thinking if we could get around it with bclk OCing?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> All the way up to 1.380V and still getting a hardlock on 4.7Ghz, Ive tried 1.95v input voltage, + 0.2 system agent voltage. I guess my 4790K cant do past 4.6Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly like mine, but for 4.7GHz.I do think that's the wall our 4790K have hit. Thinking if we could get around it with bclk OCing?
Click to expand...

I dont wanna mes with bclk OCing as i dont want to have the slightest risk of my OS going bonkers


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cephelix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> All the way up to 1.380V and still getting a hardlock on 4.7Ghz, Ive tried 1.95v input voltage, + 0.2 system agent voltage. I guess my 4790K cant do past 4.6Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly like mine, but for 4.7GHz.I do think that's the wall our 4790K have hit. Thinking if we could get around it with bclk OCing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont wanna mes with bclk OCing as i dont want to have the slightest risk of my OS going bonkers
Click to expand...

Portable OS on USB. If I'm booting unknown speeds on my hardware I've made myself 8gb USB with Windows 10 and few ram/cpu stress test apps

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I dont wanna mes with bclk OCing as i dont want to have the slightest risk of my OS going bonkers


backups







i make sure i have a good backup before I do any risky OC, especially memory OC. I use Macrium Reflect and it only takes me three and a half minutes to backup about 50-60 Gig, and less to restore. Frees you up to be a little more risky.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Is it just me or did I lose the silicon lottery with my 4690K in my wife's build? 4.2GHz at the minimum voltage it takes to be stable 1.245v. Sad thing is my 5775C clocks higher and with less voltage than that i5 requires, and the 5775C is a terrible overclocker


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightRavens*
> 
> Is it just me or did I lose the silicon lottery with my 4690K in my wife's build? 4.2GHz at the minimum voltage it takes to be stable 1.245v. Sad thing is my 5775C clocks higher and with less voltage than that i5 requires, and the 5775C is a terrible overclocker


I wonder if my and your wife's 4690k are the same because I'm stable 4.2ghz is 1.240v

Try mine: 4.5ghz @ 1.290v core, 1.8v input, 1.15v SA, +80mV A-D-I/O, 4.2ghz @ 1.25v uncore

LLC: HIGH (75%), 2000KHZ cpu switching frequency,

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryouiki

After the whole Spectre debacle/testing various microcode(s) on the system, I decided to revisit the overclock. Originally (right after release) I did not have very good luck, only reaching 4.5 @ 1.177 before heat overwhelmed the system. After some tweaking of the boards power/current limit values, the heat problem seems to be resolved and now I've ended up here:

Core Multiplier: 47
Vcore: 1.29x (still finding exact minimum, it is 12+ hour stable at 1.300, BSOD < 4 hours at 1.290)
VCCIN: 1.75 (for some reason things get more unstable > 1.8)
Max Temp: 80C (synthetic stress tests)

What I am not sure about is a couple of details:

Adaptive vs. Manual: Do we still stay away from adaptive voltage? Even with CStates enabled, Vcore will not drop on this board while voltage is in manual.

Ring Multiplier: Right now I am only running 35. Once I get Vcore dialed in, I plan on raising this, but it seems raising this to 40 makes the chip consume SIGNIFICANTLY more power under full load (like 20W+). Is there a value here I should target?

SA Voltage: Is there something that can actually monitor this value? I am not seeing it in HWINFO/board only lets you set an offset. I'm running 32GB of memory/all 4 banks populated, so raising this seems to help, but I'm not sure how much the final value is under load.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryouiki*
> 
> After the whole Spectre debacle/testing various microcode(s) on the system, I decided to revisit the overclock. Originally (right after release) I did not have very good luck, only reaching 4.5 @ 1.177 before heat overwhelmed the system. After some tweaking of the boards power/current limit values, the heat problem seems to be resolved and now I've ended up here:
> 
> Core Multiplier: 47
> Vcore: 1.29x (still finding exact minimum, it is 12+ hour stable at 1.300, BSOD < 4 hours at 1.290)
> VCCIN: 1.75 (for some reason things get more unstable > 1.8)
> Max Temp: 80C (synthetic stress tests)
> 
> What I am not sure about is a couple of details:
> 
> Adaptive vs. Manual: Do we still stay away from adaptive voltage? Even with CStates enabled, Vcore will not drop on this board while voltage is in manual.
> 
> Ring Multiplier: Right now I am only running 35. Once I get Vcore dialed in, I plan on raising this, but it seems raising this to 40 makes the chip consume SIGNIFICANTLY more power under full load (like 20W+). Is there a value here I should target?
> 
> SA Voltage: Is there something that can actually monitor this value? I am not seeing it in HWINFO/board only lets you set an offset. I'm running 32GB of memory/all 4 banks populated, so raising this seems to help, but I'm not sure how much the final value is under load.


Have always run mine adaptive. Do you have EIST enabled too?
In HWinfo64 SA would be called VCCSA.


----------



## ryouiki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Have always run mine adaptive. Do you have EIST enabled too?
> In HWinfo64 SA would be called VCCSA.


EIST is enabled. I know previously there was concern about adaptive and AVX2 pushing CPU voltages too high, wasn't sure if that was still a thing or not. I have been running adaptive for years on previous "slight" overclock, but that one didn't require quite as much voltage







I'll try to switch it back to adaptive with target voltage and see what happens.

Also found the VCCSA entry thanks. Looks like it is 0.880 right now, so I should have plenty of room to play here.

Chip seems to be stable 4.7 @ 1.295... not sure it is worth spend 2-3 days of stressing over a couple of mV.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryouiki*
> 
> EIST is enabled. I know previously there was concern about adaptive and AVX2 pushing CPU voltages too high, wasn't sure if that was still a thing or not. I have been running adaptive for years on previous "slight" overclock, but that one didn't require quite as much voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to switch it back to adaptive with target voltage and see what happens.
> 
> Also found the VCCSA entry thanks. Looks like it is 0.880 right now, so I should have plenty of room to play here.
> 
> Chip seems to be stable 4.7 @ 1.295... not sure it is worth spend 2-3 days of stressing over a couple of mV.


 Just run OCCT large data set for 1-2 hours and that's all you need to see if your stable. One of the hardest tests to pass. If you wanna be even harder and hotter try small data set.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryouiki*
> 
> EIST is enabled. I know previously there was concern about adaptive and AVX2 pushing CPU voltages too high, wasn't sure if that was still a thing or not. I have been running adaptive for years on previous "slight" overclock, but that one didn't require quite as much voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to switch it back to adaptive with target voltage and see what happens.
> 
> Also found the VCCSA entry thanks. Looks like it is 0.880 right now, so I should have plenty of room to play here.
> 
> Chip seems to be stable 4.7 @ 1.295... not sure it is worth spend 2-3 days of stressing over a couple of mV.


The voltages when running AVX2 are higher for a reason. These advanced vector floating point instructions need more voltage to be stable when running under load.


----------



## ryouiki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> The voltages when running AVX2 are higher for a reason. These advanced vector floating point instructions need more voltage to be stable when running under load.


My assumption is that if I am already stressing with AVX/AVX2 then my stable fixed VCore is worst case scenario for adaptive + additional voltage request?

I set it back to adaptive and set a target that would effectively give me 1.30 under worst load. That makes my Vcore effectively 1.287 unless I hit that worst case scenario. I've been running it full tilt for about 3 hours without any issues.

Unfortunately I'm hitting limits of what my case/NH-D15 can handle as CPU is getting into 85C, so 4.7 is as far as I go.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I wonder if my and your wife's 4690k are the same because I'm stable 4.2ghz is 1.240v
> 
> Try mine: 4.5ghz @ 1.290v core, 1.8v input, 1.15v SA, +80mV A-D-I/O, 4.2ghz @ 1.25v uncore
> 
> LLC: HIGH (75%), 2000KHZ cpu switching frequency,
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Well if it makes you feel better I can't get 4.5 stable at any voltage, plus the Hyper 212 can't keep up after about 1.32v. I put my H100i on there and still 1.4+ wasn't enough


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightRavens*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I wonder if my and your wife's 4690k are the same because I'm stable 4.2ghz is 1.240v
> 
> Try mine: 4.5ghz @ 1.290v core, 1.8v input, 1.15v SA, +80mV A-D-I/O, 4.2ghz @ 1.25v uncore
> 
> LLC: HIGH (75%), 2000KHZ cpu switching frequency,
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if it makes you feel better I can't get 4.5 stable at any voltage, plus the Hyper 212 can't keep up after about 1.32v. I put my H100i on there and still 1.4+ wasn't enough
Click to expand...

I know that feeling I upgraded from Ivy 3570K @ 4.5Ghz to haswell 4670K which ONLY hit 4.2Ghz @ 1.305v makes it the worst CPU I ever overclocked. I gave in and bought DC 4690K in hopes for anything over 4.2ghz and all I get is meh overclock (4.5Ghz @ 1.29v-1.3v).


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryouiki*
> 
> My assumption is that if I am already stressing with AVX/AVX2 then my stable fixed VCore is worst case scenario for adaptive + additional voltage request?
> 
> I set it back to adaptive and set a target that would effectively give me 1.30 under worst load. That makes my Vcore effectively 1.287 unless I hit that worst case scenario. I've been running it full tilt for about 3 hours without any issues.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm hitting limits of what my case/NH-D15 can handle as CPU is getting into 85C, so 4.7 is as far as I go.


85 running what benchmark? I doubt you get anything near that under normal use. I have a D15 running at 4.8 GHz 24x7, 1.28v (1.32v under AVX load). I test with latest prime95 with 1344/1344 FFT and full memory - this combo catches most errors but doesn't generate crazy temps - less than 80c.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I know that feeling I upgraded from Ivy 3570K @ 4.5Ghz to haswell 4670K which ONLY hit 4.2Ghz @ 1.305v makes it the worst CPU I ever overclocked. I gave in and bought DC 4690K in hopes for anything over 4.2ghz and all I get is meh overclock (4.5Ghz @ 1.29v-1.3v).


Yeah back when I realized it was a silicon lottery loser I was over on tomshardware and I had asked whether I should get a 4790K or a 5775C, of course they all said the 4790K but my gut instinct told me I should get a 5775C. Anyway I go to look at prices and the cheapest 4790K was around $350 so I'm like "ok, thats not too bad, lets see what a 5775C is" looked it up and saw it was $299 for a brand new unopened box.Thought that was too good to be true but was like "eh, screw it, If i never get it paypal is really good about refunds" five days later it shows up at my door. Just recently delidded it and was able to get 4.4GHz out of it with lower voltage than I've ever seen anyone get from a Broadwell. Anyway sorry to drag that on like that but basically a chip that is known to not overclock well from the start, actually overclocked better than a chip I had that is known for overclocking well, if that makes any sense.


----------



## ryouiki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> 85 running what benchmark? I doubt you get anything near that under normal use. I have a D15 running at 4.8 GHz 24x7, 1.28v (1.32v under AVX load). I test with latest prime95 with 1344/1344 FFT and full memory - this combo catches most errors but doesn't generate crazy temps - less than 80c.


I had to adjust VCore slightly up again since it hit some instability. Prime95 with those settings will end up about 83C (initial surge to 86 because fans need time to spin up). Actually after monitoring, Prime95 causes VCore to top out at 1.344.

I ran some of the more strenuous non-benchmark stuff on the machine this morning just to get a sense of where it is at... it spends a good deal of time around 1.312 Vcore when under full load, with Max temperatures at 66C. This isn't all that unexpected since my fan profiles don't even have them ramping up until CPU temperature hits 70C.

So I guess at this point it it a a choice of... is it safe to keep this thing hovering in the 1.31 Vcore range, or would it be better to drop down to 4.6 and keep it under 1.3. It has served me well since Devil's Canyon release, and is due for a replacement mid-2018 (probably AMD Threadripper Refresh), assuming the miner's stop buying GPU's long enough for the average person to find one. I'm just trying to wring out whatever extra performance I can get until then.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightRavens*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I know that feeling I upgraded from Ivy 3570K @ 4.5Ghz to haswell 4670K which ONLY hit 4.2Ghz @ 1.305v makes it the worst CPU I ever overclocked. I gave in and bought DC 4690K in hopes for anything over 4.2ghz and all I get is meh overclock (4.5Ghz @ 1.29v-1.3v).
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah back when I realized it was a silicon lottery loser I was over on tomshardware and I had asked whether I should get a 4790K or a 5775C, of course they all said the 4790K but my gut instinct told me I should get a 5775C. Anyway I go to look at prices and the cheapest 4790K was around $350 so I'm like "ok, thats not too bad, lets see what a 5775C is" looked it up and saw it was $299 for a brand new unopened box.Thought that was too good to be true but was like "eh, screw it, If i never get it paypal is really good about refunds" five days later it shows up at my door. Just recently delidded it and was able to get 4.4GHz out of it with lower voltage than I've ever seen anyone get from a Broadwell. Anyway sorry to drag that on like that but basically a chip that is known to not overclock well from the start, actually overclocked better than a chip I had that is known for overclocking well, if that makes any sense.
Click to expand...

It does make sense. I wanted to grab 5775c when they get cheap just to overclock the eRAM


----------



## Dragonsyph

What program are you guys using to check ram overclock stablity?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> What program are you guys using to check ram overclock stablity?


I create Windows 10 x64 PE on USB. Boot off it and run memtest. I guess you could boot install USB and Shift + F10 and run memtest from CMD


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> It does make sense. I wanted to grab 5775c when they get cheap just to overclock the eRAM


So yeah 4.4GHz takes 1.37v on the 5775C vs 1.41 for 4.4GHz on 4690K.


----------



## snp688

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightRavens*
> 
> So yeah 4.4GHz takes 1.37v on the 5775C vs 1.41 for 4.4GHz on 4690K.


I have 1.128v for 4.4GHz on 4690k. I would go higher with it but meh. I get around 80C for the hottest and 65C for the coolest core in prime95. Cooler w/ a 120mm is mounted fine, also I had a quite compact heatsink w/ a 92mm fan, similar temps at max. load but very loud.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snp688*
> 
> I have 1.128v for 4.4GHz on 4690k. I would go higher with it but meh. I get around 80C for the hottest and 65C for the coolest core in prime95. Cooler w/ a 120mm is mounted fine, also I had a quite compact heatsink w/ a 92mm fan, similar temps at max. load but very loud.


Dang, 80C is pushing it a little to the high side lol but thats with air cooling right? If so that is mostly to be expected and not a terrible temp for sure. I guess I just play cautious setting my hard limit as 75C as the max for anything on my CPU. Of course though the 4690K I have pegged about 92C before my delid at 4.2GHz, after I believe the hottest I saw it hit was probably between 78-82C on a hyper 212 evo.


----------



## snp688

Air Cooling only. Prime95 is a worst case scenario, in normal usage everything is ok. Even when I ocassionally make 100% use of all 4 cores, no problem. Delid would drop down all cores to max 65C probably, but even now I'm fairly happy with it.


----------



## EarlZ

Im getting like 92c++ with the CPU-ID power max AVX test lol! though in gaming i thin the highest ive seen is 77c


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Im getting like 92c++ with the CPU-ID power max AVX test lol! though in gaming i thin the highest ive seen is 77c


Oh, yeah never test with AVX that's asking to kill a CPU unless you plan on using apps that happen to use AVX. Now if you do plan on utilizing apps that take advantage of the AVX instruction I suggest you take a look at LLC (Line Load Calibration) offsets to help with the VDROOP (I think Z87 and Z97 have offsets for that, I can't say for sure because I have no need for AVX personally so I haven't checked)


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightRavens*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Im getting like 92c++ with the CPU-ID power max AVX test lol! though in gaming i thin the highest ive seen is 77c
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah never test with AVX that's asking to kill a CPU unless you plan on using apps that happen to use AVX. Now if you do plan on utilizing apps that take advantage of the AVX instruction I suggest you take a look at LLC (Line Load Calibration) offsets to help with the VDROOP (I think Z87 and Z97 have offsets for that, I can't say for sure because I have no need for AVX personally so I haven't checked)
Click to expand...

I dont have any use case for avx as this is a gaming machine 80% of the time and the 20% is social media/movies, I did notice that it adds about 0.010 more volts when running AVX. I just did 1 run thats about 1-2mins long.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I dont have any use case for avx as this is a gaming machine 80% of the time and the 20% is social media/movies, I did notice that it adds about 0.010 more volts when running AVX. I just did 1 run thats about 1-2mins long.


You should try to check out line load calibration voltage offsets then since you don't need avx, it will definitely help your temps.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightRavens*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I dont have any use case for avx as this is a gaming machine 80% of the time and the 20% is social media/movies, I did notice that it adds about 0.010 more volts when running AVX. I just did 1 run thats about 1-2mins long.
> 
> 
> 
> You should try to check out line load calibration voltage offsets then since you don't need avx, it will definitely help your temps.
Click to expand...

Ive manually set it to have a 0.050 offset. runs at 1.249 ~ 1.258 depending on the core.


----------



## siusun

your overclock guide is good, I just overclock my 4790k to 4.6 with vcore 1.247 on air
but I need some information about voltage. 
what is cpu vrin current protection 325.0mv (auto)
cpu system agent voltage (+0.000v) (auto)
cpu I/O Analog voltage (+0.000v) (auto)
cpu I/O digital voltage (+0.000v) (auto)
also on my motherboard
I can set the vrin vcore vring to normal or custom voltage. but after I use normal I need to put offset, how was the offset count? because my vid without turbo at 4.0 = 1.062 and I add offset to +0.185 but at the end after reboot I got like 1.44v.
here is my spec
4790k c0 (don't know batch number. because got this from 2nd hand without box)
z87x-oc bios f9c with 22 microcode
4x 4gb samsung 11-13 1.5v 1600 (pc3-12800)
asus 660 gtx sli with 3 x 27" lcd monitor

the volage i am using now
vrin = 1.85v
vcore = 1.247v
vring = 1.125v
i want to get more information so i can get better setting for it
try with occt and realbench and prime95 full load cpu = 81-82c
need some help on volage setting part, also want to join this group.
thank you


----------



## TwilightRavens

siusun said:


> your overclock guide is good, I just overclock my 4790k to 4.6 with vcore 1.247 on air
> but I need some information about voltage.
> what is cpu vrin current protection 325.0mv (auto)
> cpu system agent voltage (+0.000v) (auto)
> cpu I/O Analog voltage (+0.000v) (auto)
> cpu I/O digital voltage (+0.000v) (auto)
> also on my motherboard
> I can set the vrin vcore vring to normal or custom voltage. but after I use normal I need to put offset, how was the offset count? because my vid without turbo at 4.0 = 1.062 and I add offset to +0.185 but at the end after reboot I got like 1.44v.
> here is my spec
> 4790k c0 (don't know batch number. because got this from 2nd hand without box)
> z87x-oc bios f9c with 22 microcode
> 4x 4gb samsung 11-13 1.5v 1600 (pc3-12800)
> asus 660 gtx sli with 3 x 27" lcd monitor
> 
> the volage i am using now
> vrin = 1.85v
> vcore = 1.247v
> vring = 1.125v
> i want to get more information so i can get better setting for it
> try with occt and realbench and prime95 full load cpu = 81-82c
> need some help on volage setting part, also want to join this group.
> thank you


From what I have experienced with my 4690K and 5775C is that offset can make the voltages go sky high and I think it's still an issue even in coffee lake, I think the best bet would be to set a custom voltage.


----------



## TwilightRavens

I have a question for anyone able to answer it, which would overclock better a 4770K or a 4790K, or do they pretty much reach the same clocks overall? Now before you answer I did plan to delid it after I get it so the fact of the 4790K having better TIM doesn't really apply in this scenario. I ask this because I might possibly upgrade my wife's PC with her dog 4690K that cannot overclock worth a crap (4.2GHz is what it hits without requiring a massive voltage jump) and with that goes the thermals too.


----------



## juniordnz

Is a water temp of 47.4ºC for a 4790K overclocked at 1.29vcore and 1.9vccin too high?

Also I'm gettting temps close to 70ºC when playing PUBG and I can't even run OCCT Larga Data without reaching the limit of 83ºC.

Also, my CPU is delidded + liquid pro on the die. 


I guess this H100i V2 is going bad? Pump reports 3000RPM but it shouldn't be so high on water temp nor cpu temp while playing pubg (40% cpu load).


----------



## djthrottleboi

TwilightRavens said:


> I have a question for anyone able to answer it, which would overclock better a 4770K or a 4790K, or do they pretty much reach the same clocks overall? Now before you answer I did plan to delid it after I get it so the fact of the 4790K having better TIM doesn't really apply in this scenario. I ask this because I might possibly upgrade my wife's PC with her dog 4690K that cannot overclock worth a crap (4.2GHz is what it hits without requiring a massive voltage jump) and with that goes the thermals too.


4790k will oc a little better as iis a revision of the 4770k



juniordnz said:


> Is a water temp of 47.4ºC for a 4790K overclocked at 1.29vcore and 1.9vccin too high?
> 
> Also I'm gettting temps close to 70ºC when playing PUBG and I can't even run OCCT Larga Data without reaching the limit of 83ºC.
> 
> Also, my CPU is delidded + liquid pro on the die.
> 
> 
> I guess this H100i V2 is going bad? Pump reports 3000RPM but it shouldn't be so high on water temp nor cpu temp while playing pubg (40% cpu load).


thats fine for a AIO


----------



## tieberion

Just wanted to say Hi, my x58 finally died after 10 years, so used my power supply and DDR 3 to save money. Got a new NZXT s340 elite case, corsair H100, and an Asrock z97x Killer board and an I5 4690k. Delided, liquid metal, put it all together, making sure to bleed into the case, and it all booted first go! At 4.5 stock voltage, with temps maxing at 72c while gaming and idling at 28c.


----------



## TwilightRavens

tieberion said:


> Just wanted to say Hi, my x58 finally died after 10 years, so used my power supply and DDR 3 to save money. Got a new NZXT s340 elite case, corsair H100, and an Asrock z97x Killer board and an I5 4690k. Delided, liquid metal, put it all together, making sure to bleed into the case, and it all booted first go! At 4.5 stock voltage, with temps maxing at 72c while gaming and idling at 28c.


Well you couldn’t have picked a better platform, that’s for sure.




juniordnz said:


> Is a water temp of 47.4ºC for a 4790K overclocked at 1.29vcore and 1.9vccin too high?
> 
> Also I'm gettting temps close to 70ºC when playing PUBG and I can't even run OCCT Larga Data without reaching the limit of 83ºC.
> 
> Also, my CPU is delidded + liquid pro on the die.
> 
> 
> I guess this H100i V2 is going bad? Pump reports 3000RPM but it shouldn't be so high on water temp nor cpu temp while playing pubg (40% cpu load).


70c isn’t even really breaking a sweat for a Haswell chip, surely its stress test safe to at least 80-85c (I wouldn’t run it that high under normal usage but stress temp wise that is fine)


----------



## MixedC

I have upped OC on my 4690K to 4.7 Ghz @ 1.344v,
I have been running it 1.224v 4.4 ghz for longevity but I felt like it was time.

My temps are about 70-75C with gpu heavy load and <70 without it in normal workloads. (Gaming, Streaming).
so I know temp is an important factor on lifespan. 

I searched around but didnt really get what I am looking for so guys I am asking,
I know 1.3V is well safe, and 1.35is considered quite safe but it is also a little bit more dependent on temps. 

I feel like 60C is where I would think 60C is perfectly fine for 1.35v, so currently running about 70-75C should I keep it?


I need this CPU about 1 more year at most and then I am going to push 1.45V whenever I decide to get a new one. and that is the last stage and it is how I handle lifespan of my hardware.


----------



## djthrottleboi

MixedC said:


> I have upped OC on my 4690K to 4.7 Ghz @ 1.344v,
> I have been running it 1.224v 4.4 ghz for longevity but I felt like it was time.
> 
> My temps are about 70-75C with gpu heavy load and <70 without it in normal workloads. (Gaming, Streaming).
> so I know temp is an important factor on lifespan.
> 
> I searched around but didnt really get what I am looking for so guys I am asking,
> I know 1.3V is well safe, and 1.35is considered quite safe but it is also a little bit more dependent on temps.
> 
> I feel like 60C is where I would think 60C is perfectly fine for 1.35v, so currently running about 70-75C should I keep it?
> 
> 
> I need this CPU about 1 more year at most and then I am going to push 1.45V whenever I decide to get a new one. and that is the last stage and it is how I handle lifespan of my hardware.


keep it as anything under 80C is perfect. The top limit is usually 95-105C on most cpu's so we say 80C to leave room. Honestly i usually run to 85C and keep that.


----------



## white owl

MixedC said:


> I have upped OC on my 4690K to 4.7 Ghz @ 1.344v,
> I have been running it 1.224v 4.4 ghz for longevity but I felt like it was time.
> 
> My temps are about 70-75C with gpu heavy load and <70 without it in normal workloads. (Gaming, Streaming).
> so I know temp is an important factor on lifespan.
> 
> I searched around but didnt really get what I am looking for so guys I am asking,
> I know 1.3V is well safe, and 1.35is considered quite safe but it is also a little bit more dependent on temps.
> 
> I feel like 60C is where I would think 60C is perfectly fine for 1.35v, so currently running about 70-75C should I keep it?
> 
> 
> I need this CPU about 1 more year at most and then I am going to push 1.45V whenever I decide to get a new one. and that is the last stage and it is how I handle lifespan of my hardware.


What cooler do you have? Is the CPU delidded?
This is my 4690k @ 5ghz while running IBT:
5Ghz 4690k on a CM 212 EVO
Under gaming loads these temps were in the 70s...but that's using a garbage cooler at 5ghz using 1.45ish volts so at 4.7/4.8 I feel like you could bring that down some.

Under non-synthetic loads 70c is a bit higher than I'd like to see but also safeish. The more voltage you use, the cooler you want to be to fight leakage and degradation. But there's more than just temps. High vcore, input voltage, high LLC, etc can degrade different components.
Keep in mind I was and still an using the 212. I'm getting a much better tower cooler when I get my GPU in so I can hit the clocks pretty hard again.
Remember, because of leakage you can cool a chip and make it more stable while using less vcore so a big tower cooler is a must. that or a custom loop.
AIO's are ok but once they heat up they often have higher temps than towers.


----------



## MixedC

white owl said:


> What cooler do you have? Is the CPU delidded?
> This is my 4690k @ 5ghz while running IBT:
> 5Ghz 4690k on a CM 212 EVO
> Under gaming loads these temps were in the 70s...but that's using a garbage cooler at 5ghz using 1.45ish volts so at 4.7/4.8 I feel like you could bring that down some.
> 
> Under non-synthetic loads 70c is a bit higher than I'd like to see but also safeish. The more voltage you use, the cooler you want to be to fight leakage and degradation. But there's more than just temps. High vcore, input voltage, high LLC, etc can degrade different components.
> Keep in mind I was and still an using the 212. I'm getting a much better tower cooler when I get my GPU in so I can hit the clocks pretty hard again.
> Remember, because of leakage you can cool a chip and make it more stable while using less vcore so a big tower cooler is a must. that or a custom loop.
> AIO's are ok but once they heat up they often have higher temps than towers.


My cpu isnt delidded and I have a good twin tower cooler. it is Deepcool Neptwin with 3 highrpm moderate pressure fans on it.
Before I get it many years ago, I checked multiptle sources and compared their resulsts, this cooler is on par with NH-D14 but cheaper, difference was 1C hotter on load.
I think this was a little GEM. it was almost half the price about 60% of DH14's price.

https://images10.newegg.com/ProductImage/35-856-003-V13.jpg



70C is max I see it touch in gaming loads at these voltages.

I know about input voltage llc uncore etc., My concern was temperature on 1.35V because higher temps on higher volts makes it degrade faster than expected.
So I was wondering if 70-80 is fine for 1.35V, not that I hit anything above 70C as of yet but I know I will when I stream. (constant load)

and I also plan to go 1.45V sometime later, how long have you been running it that way. and also with that cooler, what you achived is really good if you ask me, it must be delidded.

I got a BSOD half an hour ago, after using my PC for whole day but it was "System Service Exception".

I think BSOD wasn't related to OC, but say it was related. I checked and next step is 1.356V (from 1.344v using right now), so 4.7 either works there, or I will probably stop at that voltage and go back to 4.6 1.3v
if anyone interested my 
VRIn is set to 1.85V (while making sure it is stable, I will prefer 1.8 if I can)
Uncore 1.1v 35X not important reallya nyway (Gigabyte board, some probably know the story. I set it to 1.1v for stability again for CPU OC it helps a little bit, I'll again back it to stock if I am sure 4.7ghz is stable now) 

I like to keep my OCs borderline most of the time, as an overclocker I enjoy fiddling and perfecting it


----------



## white owl

Ok so knowing all that...
If you want to keep what you have or improve I'd really delid that sucker and use Grizzly Conductonaut.
You will likely loose 10c under load and stabilize with less voltage.
Mine wouldn't stabilize 4.7 until I delidded it even though temps were "safe".
1.35v is actually pretty high if you hit 70c during games. At 4.7 I'd be closer to 60c.
Having a good cooler is probably what's helping you keep it stable at 4.7. I doubt you'll go any faster till you delid.

I put mine in a small vice and lightly turned till I felt it give. Then I pulled it off the rest of the way. Clean off the silicone, apply clear nail polish, apply as little metal as you can then use the socket to hold the heat spreader on. Done.

Don't use a razor.

5ghz was something I ran for a while till I stopped gaming for a while. I really wouldn't recommend over 1.35 for daily use unless you can cool that sucker. Try setting LLC to the middle setting so your voltage doesn't drop so hard under load. 
After the delid you might stabilize 4.8 using the same settings.
Make sure you let the CPU down clock and under volt when not in use or you'll likely degrade in a few months. Try to keep a low input voltage as that can degrade the FIVR plus about everything else.


----------



## MixedC

white owl said:


> Ok so knowing all that...
> If you want to keep what you have or improve I'd really delid that sucker and use Grizzly Conductonaut.
> You will likely loose 10c under load and stabilize with less voltage.
> Mine wouldn't stabilize 4.7 until I delidded it even though temps were "safe".
> 1.35v is actually pretty high if you hit 70c during games. At 4.7 I'd be closer to 60c.
> Having a good cooler is probably what's helping you keep it stable at 4.7. I doubt you'll go any faster till you delid.
> 
> I put mine in a small vice and lightly turned till I felt it give. Then I pulled it off the rest of the way. Clean off the silicone, apply clear nail polish, apply as little metal as you can then use the socket to hold the heat spreader on. Done.
> 
> Don't use a razor.
> 
> 5ghz was something I ran for a while till I stopped gaming for a while. I really wouldn't recommend over 1.35 for daily use unless you can cool that sucker. Try setting LLC to the middle setting so your voltage doesn't drop so hard under load.
> After the delid you might stabilize 4.8 using the same settings.
> Make sure you let the CPU down clock and under volt when not in use or you'll likely degrade in a few months. Try to keep a low input voltage as that can degrade the FIVR plus about everything else.


I like my overclocks clean. It underclocks and undervolts everythign except uncore (a gigabyte thing)
70C is max recorded temperature while gaming, it hovers between 60-70 that is why I am a little bit skeptical. I wouldnt care if it was 60C, I cannot delid right now, I want to but I cannot.
I think I gonna keep it 
47x
1.85V Vrin
1.1V Input
1.344V Vcore 
for a week and if I dont BSOD, I'll start lowering vcore then Vrin to 1.8v

I jumped from 1.32V Almost stable (sometimes games crash, no bsod) to 1.344v. I know haswell qute good enough after all these years so I thought this would be perfectly stable, which it seems it is.
so I skipped a voltage step in between, I gonna give it a try.


----------



## white owl

Why can't you?
You seem savvy enough to handle it.
I'm pretty sure I had mine up and running in under an hour.

I'm afraid I can't help you figure out the BSOD because everything has been changed a little. Hell it could be the RAM not playing well.
The best advice I can give is to start ruling things out.
Take the RAM down to 1333.
Take the cache back down.
Get back to just the core till it's stable. 
I use handbrake and Aida to stress before running games. Keep a back up iso of your current system just in case.

I'd also be mindful of the potential for unintentional overvolting. Gamers Nexus did a video showing how you can be quite a bit higher than what HWInfo is reporting and what you've set in the BIOS.
The one on LLC is worth watching too.


----------



## MixedC

white owl said:


> Why can't you?
> You seem savvy enough to handle it.
> I'm pretty sure I had mine up and running in under an hour.
> 
> I'm afraid I can't help you figure out the BSOD because everything has been changed a little. Hell it could be the RAM not playing well.
> The best advice I can give is to start ruling things out.
> Take the RAM down to 1333.
> Take the cache back down.
> Get back to just the core till it's stable.
> I use handbrake and Aida to stress before running games. Keep a back up iso of your current system just in case.
> 
> I'd also be mindful of the potential for unintentional overvolting. Gamers Nexus did a video showing how you can be quite a bit higher than what HWInfo is reporting and what you've set in the BIOS.
> The one on LLC is worth watching too.


That BSOD wasn't related to CPU, I am 99% sure. (I removed a driver I have suspected, no more bsod)
my cache is 35X already, I always run it that way.
My ram is a different story, I worked on them or days, but I am 100% sure they are fine. (Running 2x4GB 1600mhz cl9 1.5V + 2x2gb 1.75-1.95v, yes even the kit itself isnt sure)
Really suprisingly, They are together running CL9 1.56V, I guess I was lucky with that oooold kit.
My board is Z97X-Gaming5 power delivery and LLC is quite good, I get the voltage I set pretty much.
I use games to test for quite long time now, I dont get bored + get it tested 

and that Gamer's Nexus video is apperantly wrong because he was putting ground in molex cable. Still the real voltagei s probably a little different.

It looks stable @ 4.7 1.344V I think I gonna run this way 70C max so far, seems a little bit over average, so at least I didnt lose the lottery 

I cannot delid, not because I am sure I'll fail, I just cannot risk not having a CPU right now, otherwise I would be delidding it. I cannot even take the slightest chance of braking it.


----------



## Unknownm

Honestly find a stable stock settings. Have lots of profiles ready

Set all auto voltages to 0.01v or stock number besides auto. Make sure you have 50% llc (of more) and uncore speed at stock. I guess you could skip some time and set 1.275 to 1.3 vcore and run the core speed until you don't post (depending on your Cooling). 100/200mhz less of the current overclock generally is required to keep a stable core at that selected voltage. The DC Haswell cpu seems to require less input voltage so for me 1.8v was only required

I ran 1.35v with liquid metal delidded 70c in fma3 prime95

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## white owl

How long have you guys been running 1.35v?
All I do is game. When I'm not gaming the CPU is running but idle.
Think I'll experience any degradation within a few years?
I've ran 45x with 1.25 with no problems for years.


----------



## Unknownm

white owl said:


> How long have you guys been running 1.35v?
> All I do is game. When I'm not gaming the CPU is running but idle.
> Think I'll experience any degradation within a few years?
> I've ran 45x with 1.25 with no problems for years.


I ran 1.35v for a 3 months had to scale down the overclock because I have to replace the coolant and clean the block. But with good cooling I don't see a problem 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## MixedC

I have ran 1.25v on another i5 4690K which degraded in 1 year the OC was borderline I upped ring to stablize it, and Vrin and it got stabilized again.
and 1.35v, I have just starting I was running 1.22V 4.4 Ghz for 1.5 years.


----------



## JackCY

white owl said:


> How long have you guys been running 1.35v?
> All I do is game. When I'm not gaming the CPU is running but idle.
> Think I'll experience any degradation within a few years?
> I've ran 45x with 1.25 with no problems for years.


4.5GHz 1.23V Vcore, 4.2GHz 1.17V Vring, 1.60V Vccin, no problems since launch of DC, I got it as soon as it was available.
It has also run 4.6-4.7GHz 1.35V+ but it was hot with no real performance gain observable during most use. Not worth the extra fan noise.

I used to run it with dynamic clocks and volts but some time ago I just locked it to 100% in Windows all the time and it runs 4.5GHz constantly to reduce latency.

Also ram runs 1.65V but I ran it 1.80V as well although that isn't stable with the aggressive timing I think and it may be that the IMC doesn't like these volts, I dropped to pure stock RAM speeds and volts and the occasional YouTube and other Firefox rendering issues seem gone, who knows, it would otherwise pass everything else, all tests and uses except Firefox. Gets annoying when tabs in FF don't want to render right here and there and FF has to be restarted for it to go away.

At these volts it's running low temperatures no problem. Idles around 30C, max load during regular use gives some 45C, gaming and tests max around 60C, stress sure will go to 70C or other AVX nonsense. No delid yet.

The only "degradation" for me was not having proper testing tools at first and I used 1.20V for 4.5GHz eventually remaking the x264 and prime benches (used to be linked in my sig) and testing it long and proper plus adding a safety extra and not running it borderline.

The scaling on my chip is poor IMHO past 4.5GHz. Maybe with delid, it really likes to run under 70C and not above.


----------



## MixedC

That Firefox thing happens because of unstable memory, I fiddle a lot with them so I had the same thing, even tho they seem stable.

Well, turns out I cannot do 4.7ghz @ 1.356V it was stable for last 2 days while gaming but running some real stress on them and 0x101, so add vcore which I am not sure if I want to go 1.36V
I am back to 1.22V 4.4ghz


----------



## white owl

Thanks guys.
I also used to run mine at a constant clock speed using cstates and manual voltage so it would ramp the vcore up and down under load.
I decided to try Windows 10 again a few months ago and somewhere along the way it stopped undervolting.
Since then I've updated the BIOS.
I just haven't hit the clocks again since my OG 980 FTW died a few weeks ago.

Now I'm updating her for the first time since building.
212 Evo - Deep Cool Neptwin 
Dead 980 - 1080 SC
8gb 1333 - 16gb 1866+
60hz 1080p TN - 144hz 1440p VA? IPS? Likely VA.
The 1080 will ship out tomorrow. The rest will come paycheck to paycheck.

And my i5 hit a wall around 4.5 before the delid. After that it would hit 4.7 at around 1.35v. I'm hoping the cooler will help. I know more about overclocking now so hopefully I can hit her pretty hard again.

And 4.7 is almost impossible on a stock chip so that's not surprising.
The heat brings leakage and instability.
What are you stress testing with?

The only reason I'm hitting the clocks again is because I'm upgrading to 144hz. Unless you're in a similar situation there's not much difference between 4.5ghz and 4.7ghz. I'll likely benefit more from faster ram and a cache bump than 200mhz.
I'm going to try what I can to get minimums in check.


----------



## MixedC

white owl said:


> Thanks guys.
> I also used to run mine at a constant clock speed using cstates and manual voltage so it would ramp the vcore up and down under load.
> I decided to try Windows 10 again a few months ago and somewhere along the way it stopped undervolting.
> Since then I've updated the BIOS.
> I just haven't hit the clocks again since my OG 980 FTW died a few weeks ago.
> 
> Now I'm updating her for the first time since building.
> 212 Evo - Deep Cool Neptwin
> Dead 980 - 1080 SC
> 8gb 1333 - 16gb 1866+
> 60hz 1080p TN - 144hz 1440p VA? IPS? Likely VA.
> The 1080 will ship out tomorrow. The rest will come paycheck to paycheck.
> 
> And my i5 hit a wall around 4.5 before the delid. After that it would hit 4.7 at around 1.35v. I'm hoping the cooler will help. I know more about overclocking now so hopefully I can hit her pretty hard again.
> 
> And 4.7 is almost impossible on a stock chip so that's not surprising.
> The heat brings leakage and instability.
> What are you stress testing with?
> 
> The only reason I'm hitting the clocks again is because I'm upgrading to 144hz. Unless you're in a similar situation there's not much difference between 4.5ghz and 4.7ghz. I'll likely benefit more from faster ram and a cache bump than 200mhz.
> I'm going to try what I can to get minimums in check.


I use OCCT mostly, other than that gaming. if it is stable in OCCT for 15 mins it is enough as long as I dont bsod doing anything else. GTA V is a good test for me actually, and also fun.
So you are getting Neptwin, it is a nice cooler but I didnt know they still make them. I really like Deepcool's products, I was so close to getting their 360MM AIO, but Ryzen happened so I didn't.
I think they made ryzen kits for them tho, not sure about our coolers. I aksed them and they said they'll inform me when they have more info (asked before Ryzen Release) I guess they have forgetten.


----------



## white owl

There's a polished v2 cooler. At $55 it's about the best deal in cooling.


----------



## MixedC

white owl said:


> There's a polished v2 cooler. At $55 it's about the best deal in cooling.


That is what I realized when I was looking for a cooler.
Mine had some scrathes on the contact patch, it was mirror like but had scratches (the protective sticker was intact), I don't think it effects cooling anything significant.
I talked to them and send a picture, it wasnt really visible in picture. They asked me to RMA, I said nevermind thanks for help.

as I said when I looked and compared many review sites, it was trailing NH-D14 by 1C, being hotter than nh-d14
I just wanted to learn if some imperfections are normal or not. but as I said It can keep my CPU at 72C max while gaming at 1.35v, and while gaming my i5 gets pushed to 89% 90% constantly.
I realy need something with more cores. When I bought this CPU, I could get 4790K I made a last minute change thinking I wont stick with it this long, well I did and I regret 

Right now I am in a MP game, it is under really good load.
vcore 1.236v Core Max 56-55-57-56, so with delid I would probably looking at <50

it can ran 1.21V~~ 4.4Ghz but just to make it bullet proof I am running 1.236v, it is nothing anyway.


----------



## JackCY

MixedC said:


> That Firefox thing happens because of unstable memory, I fiddle a lot with them so I had the same thing, even tho they seem stable.
> 
> Well, turns out I cannot do 4.7ghz @ 1.356V it was stable for last 2 days while gaming but running some real stress on them and 0x101, so add vcore which I am not sure if I want to go 1.36V
> I am back to 1.22V 4.4ghz


You got that right 

Even on stock RAM speeds it made Firefox "loose rendering" in one tab again some days ago.

Today... I could boot 2400MHz once out of many times, turned it on, click, what? It's not booting, why...
I can still apparently use 2133MHz and at least boot, using manual voltage to 1.60V as it didn't load this lower voltage from XMP, odd, but then I never had to use 2133MHz.

Is it because RAM has gone to silicon hell or CPU is going under?

CPU out of warranty now over half a year and the shop went under couple years ago too.
RAM has warranty until 2024 from a big shop that still exists and probably will.

Don't have any other CPU or RAM to test what's the culprit or to hold me over while RAM is sent back for warranty. Plus I'm not sure how competent the shop really is with RAM RMAs, GPUs they didn't even bother sending it back to distributor/manufacturer and only tested it poorly themselves. So they may simply go oh well the RAM works for us, at who knows what speeds and what long term stability really and send it back to me :/

Ideas? CPU or RAM or both?

The RAM in question is Kingston 2400MHz CL11 16GB kit HyperX Beast. Never noticed temperatures going too high on it, it has big heatsinks and CPU cooler draws air over them.

I've been plagued by this Firefox thing quite a while not matter what settings, the more aggressive the more frequent the issue. Just Firefox, nothing else, no tests failed no nothing, I guess that just says how reliable these memtests etc. really are.


----------



## Technodox

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/27591/Linux-Processor-Microcode-Data-File?v=t

does anyone know which microcode version this is, its the latest. And if its working ok with Devils Canyon 4790k?

Sincerely,
Technodox


----------



## Unknownm

Technodox said:


> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/27591/Linux-Processor-Microcode-Data-File?v=t
> 
> does anyone know which microcode version this is, its the latest. And if its working ok with Devils Canyon 4790k?
> 
> Sincerely,
> Technodox


http://www.overclock.net/forum/5-in...de-update-cpu-microcode-through-software.html

http://www.overclock.net/forum/5-in...pectre-performance-stability-differences.html

Best place to ask as its more detailed compared to this thread 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## MixedC

JackCY said:


> You got that right
> 
> Even on stock RAM speeds it made Firefox "loose rendering" in one tab again some days ago.
> 
> Today... I could boot 2400MHz once out of many times, turned it on, click, what? It's not booting, why...
> I can still apparently use 2133MHz and at least boot, using manual voltage to 1.60V as it didn't load this lower voltage from XMP, odd, but then I never had to use 2133MHz.
> 
> Is it because RAM has gone to silicon hell or CPU is going under?
> 
> CPU out of warranty now over half a year and the shop went under couple years ago too.
> RAM has warranty until 2024 from a big shop that still exists and probably will.
> 
> Don't have any other CPU or RAM to test what's the culprit or to hold me over while RAM is sent back for warranty. Plus I'm not sure how competent the shop really is with RAM RMAs, GPUs they didn't even bother sending it back to distributor/manufacturer and only tested it poorly themselves. So they may simply go oh well the RAM works for us, at who knows what speeds and what long term stability really and send it back to me :/
> 
> Ideas? CPU or RAM or both?
> 
> The RAM in question is Kingston 2400MHz CL11 16GB kit HyperX Beast. Never noticed temperatures going too high on it, it has big heatsinks and CPU cooler draws air over them.
> 
> I've been plagued by this Firefox thing quite a while not matter what settings, the more aggressive the more frequent the issue. Just Firefox, nothing else, no tests failed no nothing, I guess that just says how reliable these memtests etc. really are.


I am not really good at memory but here were some guys doing impressive work on memory.
I don't think it is your CPU, but try increasing uncore voltage or lower uncore clock quite a bit, and I don't remember the limits but as far as I remember SA voltage was helping stabilize memory.
but we are all here and you probably already have tried all these and you dont have to hear them from me.

When I was fiddling with memory, memtest wasnt giving errors overnight, yet that random stuff happened.
in my case I am running 2x4GB 1.5V 1600mhz cl9 kit + 2x2GB 1.75-1..95v 1600mhz cl9 kit together.

I tried to run them at 2400mhz CL13-12-11, 2133 mhz 2000 mhz, different timings combos and even when memtest was OK, it wasnt ok.

I ended up running 1600mhz cl9 1.56V, isn't it crazy? It is 100% good using like this over a year now. That 1.75v-1.95v kit ... Desperate times new ones are soo expensive


----------



## white owl

Consider yourselves lucky. So far at 4.8ghz I haven't been able to do much past 1600mhz. It's 1333mhz ram running 1600 with the same timings. I can boot and run stuff but definitely not stable at 1800
It'a just cheap PNY I bought from bestbuy years ago.
Any ideas on how to bring that up? 1800mhz would be nice. 1866 would be better.
My cache is still at 4ghz till I find a wall with the ram.
@MixedC running 2 kits of ram? I've never seen anyone say "I ran 2 different kits together OC'd and it worked great!"
I'd say you're lucky to have 1600.


----------



## MixedC

white owl said:


> Consider yourselves lucky. So far at 4.8ghz I haven't been able to do much past 1600mhz. It's 1333mhz ram running 1600 with the same timings. I can boot and run stuff but definitely not stable at 1800
> It'a just cheap PNY I bought from bestbuy years ago.
> Any ideas on how to bring that up? 1800mhz would be nice. 1866 would be better.
> My cache is still at 4ghz till I find a wall with the ram.
> 
> @MixedC running 2 kits of ram? I've never seen anyone say "I ran 2 different kits together OC'd and it worked great!"
> I'd say you're lucky to have 1600.


Yes, and more suprisingly one of them is rated for 1.75v-1.95v running at 1.56V with same CL9 1600mhz

II spent days on it, you could always run same jedec on 2 kits I think? I am running them 1600mhz tho, 1333 was jedec.
and more suprisingly I have 12GB of memory 8gb+4gb and yeah they work flawless 

My 2x4GB kit is ripjawsx and it has a weird issue, It refuses to work till I really push it hard into motherboard, Really hard.
I tried to clean the contacts and everything, I have been using it since 3 motherboards all same. If I do not hurt my fingertips in process, they doesn't work.
I even removed their coolers thinking it might be getting in the way, it was not.
so even slight touch to them, sometimes brakes it (beep beep beep), it was the hardest part to get 4 of the sticks in and all working, not setting up the timings 

so if I ever sell this system, I'll have to sell withut RAM because the buyer will not understand how much force it rquires 



about memory clocks,
I could get 1866mhz but I didnt add the voltage because 1600 vs 1866 there isn't really much difference to put the work in and voltage.
If I could get 2133, I would, it didnt work. so 1600mhz is kind of OK I wouldn't care much about 1800 or 1866.


----------



## JackCY

2400MHz is stock rated speed for my RAM. Didn't make sense to buy anything else really as these used to be the best bang buck. 1600MHz is more pre-Haswell era or pure budget options.

2133MHz 1.6V as per specs, it stopped rendering properly in FF tab today, so even this over speed doesn't really help at least it boots.
Have not fiddled with it otherwise, full hands of other things to do and it is very difficult and lengthy to verify, say a week to be sure FF doesn't show the issue.

I have tried higher voltages (Vin, Vcore, Vring) on CPU a bit, that didn't ever help. Vsa, ioa, iod are on default and those are fairly high compared to what is needed, 1.15-1.20V some +150-300mV default offset by AsRock when XMP is used, I run it this default and high to avoid having to question these voltages could be a culprit as otherwise they can run half those offsets fine.

Don't remember what I tried with ratios, it's possible I have tried 40x cache or even pure stock CPU clocks and volts but to no help. Of course it's quite annoying to run 4690K at stock for a longer time.


----------



## TwilightRavens

JackCY said:


> 2400MHz is stock rated speed for my RAM. Didn't make sense to buy anything else really as these used to be the best bang buck. 1600MHz is more pre-Haswell era or pure budget options.
> 
> 2133MHz 1.6V as per specs, it stopped rendering properly in FF tab today, so even this over speed doesn't really help at least it boots.
> Have not fiddled with it otherwise, full hands of other things to do and it is very difficult and lengthy to verify, say a week to be sure FF doesn't show the issue.
> 
> I have tried higher voltages (Vin, Vcore, Vring) on CPU a bit, that didn't ever help. Vsa, ioa, iod are on default and those are fairly high compared to what is needed, 1.15-1.20V some +150-300mV default offset by AsRock when XMP is used, I run it this default and high to avoid having to question these voltages could be a culprit as otherwise they can run half those offsets fine.
> 
> Don't remember what I tried with ratios, it's possible I have tried 40x cache or even pure stock CPU clocks and volts but to no help. Of course it's quite annoying to run 4690K at stock for a longer time.


Yeah I had to run my old 4690K at 4790K speeds to get the 2400 RAM I have to run at its speed, unfortunately I can't do that on my Broadwell no matter what I try lol.


----------



## white owl

So I've hit my vcore wall on my 4690k/Asus z97 Sabretooth MKII
4.7Ghz settings:
1.28v BIOS, reads 1.296v under load
Input 1.78v (0.5 over my vcore)
LLC is 5 of 9

When I try 4.8 it's almost stable but it's not quite there.
Tried up to 1.32 reading 1.344 under load with 1.82 input. My load voltage shows only a 0.048 difference here so it might just be vcore.

What else can I do other than just more vcore? Is it safe to run 1.35v on a gaming rig (streams by day, games by night)?
My temps don't go over 65c under stress so I can definitely push harder if need be. I've had it at 5ghz (sig) but that was literally just chucking voltage at the thing.

I haven't changed much outside the listed settings including CPU power phase stuff which is on auto.

I'm also trying my ram (not both at the same time). 1333mhz 9-9-9-24 1 and does 1400 on the same timings. Now I'm trying 1800mhz 11-12-12-35 1. If this fails, what do I change? Ram voltage is 1.65 when trying 1800.

Side note: After 3 years of use my CPU still does 4.5 at 1.25v just like new.


----------



## MixedC

That is already golden for a 4690K, I cannot do 4.7 @1.35v I think.
as for 1.35v, keep it around 60C if you can.
It is beleived to be Okay for daily use. I had a chip degrade on me at 1.26V after a year. The oc was borderline stable and it wasn't end of the world I just upped voltages a little bit.


----------



## white owl

Is it really that good of a chip? 
I always noticed I could get more clock speed than most people settled for but I just assumed the delid, mobo and optimal cooling was responsible.
The difference between 4.7 and 4.8 is pretty small for the amount of voltage it'll take so I'll probably just work on the RAM now. It would be a shame to kill such a good chip.
I ran Memtest last night for an hour or so and didn't get any errors.

Currently its 4.7ghz at 1.28 with stock cache and 1800 11-13-13-32.

I guess prime blend is next to see if it's stable. I suppose I could try 4.9 on some cores and see what happens.


----------



## Unknownm

white owl said:


> Is it really that good of a chip?
> I always noticed I could get more clock speed than most people settled for but I just assumed the delid, mobo and optimal cooling was responsible.
> The difference between 4.7 and 4.8 is pretty small for the amount of voltage it'll take so I'll probably just work on the RAM now. It would be a shame to kill such a good chip.
> I ran Memtest last night for an hour or so and didn't get any errors.
> 
> Currently its 4.7ghz at 1.28 with stock cache and 1800 11-13-13-32.
> 
> I guess prime blend is next to see if it's stable. I suppose I could try 4.9 on some cores and see what happens.


Yes it is.. 

My 4690k is stable 4500mhz with 1.3v, low LLC or 1.290v high LLC. 4600mhz isn't stable it fails prime95 with 1.375v high LLC and this was eliminating ram,nb,uncore instability. 

While temps and motherboard can contribute to the final overclock if your chip can do Xxxxmhz with X.xxV it should produce the same on other motherboard granted they are same chipset and aiming for overclocking support. 

temps I find in my experience can stay stable all the way to 99c before the chip downclocks due to thermal reasons. If you find your chip bsod when it hits say 85c than its more a voltage issue as it can be resolved by bumping the voltage up. Kinda ironic in a way! 



Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## white owl

My chip actually kinda sucked before the delid.
I couldn't get much past 4.5 without just hammering it with voltage.

Up till now I've only stressed with realbench but I doubt it'll be as hard to pass as prime blend.
This is the first time 1800mhz has posted and stressed without acting weird so fingers crossed for that.
I did the latest BIOS recently so that may be helping quite a bit.


----------



## MixedC

Dont use prime, play GTA V, for real.
When I get bored and get a chip new I play with it for quite long time. 
I run OCCT, Prime (28.5? for haswell I dont remember), Aida, Cinebench etc.

but I just realized if it doesnt crsah in GTA V, it doesnt crash in anything else and have used a borderline stable OC done with GTA V for a year.
the thing is, you shouldnt have GPU bottleneck ofc. It is better than to wait or just leave it be and also reliable. At least for 4690K and haswell.

I didnt use it on any other chip. It pushes 4 cores quite good.
t


----------



## TwilightRavens

white owl said:


> So I've hit my vcore wall on my 4690k/Asus z97 Sabretooth MKII
> 4.7Ghz settings:
> 1.28v BIOS, reads 1.296v under load
> Input 1.78v (0.5 over my vcore)
> LLC is 5 of 9
> 
> When I try 4.8 it's almost stable but it's not quite there.
> Tried up to 1.32 reading 1.344 under load with 1.82 input. My load voltage shows only a 0.048 difference here so it might just be vcore.
> 
> What else can I do other than just more vcore? Is it safe to run 1.35v on a gaming rig (streams by day, games by night)?
> My temps don't go over 65c under stress so I can definitely push harder if need be. I've had it at 5ghz (sig) but that was literally just chucking voltage at the thing.
> 
> I haven't changed much outside the listed settings including CPU power phase stuff which is on auto.
> 
> I'm also trying my ram (not both at the same time). 1333mhz 9-9-9-24 1 and does 1400 on the same timings. Now I'm trying 1800mhz 11-12-12-35 1. If this fails, what do I change? Ram voltage is 1.65 when trying 1800.
> 
> Side note: After 3 years of use my CPU still does 4.5 at 1.25v just like new.


Yeah 1.35v if its safe on 14nm I don’t see why it wouldn’t be safe on 22nm, seeing as technically 22nm should be a bit more tolerant to voltages over smaller processes.


----------



## white owl

Good point.
So far prime blend crashes everything despite not crashing in anything else so I'll have to start from the ground up again.
What's weird is prime small won't crash 4.7 but prime blend will crash with stock ram speed.
Idfk lol

I'm pretty sure I just used the newest one.


----------



## TwilightRavens

white owl said:


> Good point.
> So far prime blend crashes everything despite not crashing in anything else so I'll have to start from the ground up again.
> What's weird is prime small won't crash 4.7 but prime blend will crash with stock ram speed.
> Idfk lol
> 
> I'm pretty sure I just used the newest one.


As long as temps are in check (no higher than 70C), you should be fine up to 1.4v. Also what version of Prime are you using? Whenever I ran one of the newer ones that stressed AVX, it would instantly crash my system, but as soon as I disabled AVX in Prime (or just download version 26.6 or lower) the crashes went away. This was on my Broadwell but it will still apply to Haswell all the same.


----------



## white owl

Ok thanks, I'll try that. Using 29.4 now.
Just got home and started messing around.
RAM and cache are set manually to stock.
Powed phase is set to go into higher phases with current draw and is set to it's fastest setting.
Tried 1.3v and failed pretty quick.
Now running 1.312 and it's doing much better but temps are hitting in the 70s so I'm going to try the version you suggested...and it just crashed. lol

Update:
Ran 26.6 last night.
[email protected] 1.29v with 1800mhz 9-9-9-24 @1.65v was stable for over an hour both using the middle preset and 6000mb RAM torture. 
I only shut it down so I could sleep.
I've enabled speed stepping and adaptive voltage so I'll start gaming on it before I push more.
Thanks for bringing up 26.6, it's pretty crazy how the AVX kills it with 1.31v but without AVX it runs great.


----------



## TwilightRavens

white owl said:


> Ok thanks, I'll try that. Using 29.4 now.
> Just got home and started messing around.
> RAM and cache are set manually to stock.
> Powed phase is set to go into higher phases with current draw and is set to it's fastest setting.
> Tried 1.3v and failed pretty quick.
> Now running 1.312 and it's doing much better but temps are hitting in the 70s so I'm going to try the version you suggested...and it just crashed. lol
> 
> Update:
> Ran 26.6 last night.
> [email protected] 1.29v with 1800mhz 9-9-9-24 @1.65v was stable for over an hour both using the middle preset and 6th RAM torture.
> I only shut it down so I could sleep.
> I've enabled speed stepping and adaptive voltage so I'll start gaming on it before I push more.
> Thanks for bringing up 26.6, it's pretty crazy how the AVX kills it with 1.31v but without AVX it runs great.


Yeah AVX makes your CPU ask for more voltage than you actually need for most tasks, also makes it run a lot hotter.


----------



## Unknownm

TwilightRavens said:


> Yeah AVX makes your CPU ask for more voltage than you actually need for most tasks, also makes it run a lot hotter.


 iirc out of the applications I use PCSX2 (ps2 emulator) uses AVX instructions which is why cpu @ 100% is hotter than average game using 100%

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwilightRavens

Unknownm said:


> iirc out of the applications I use PCSX2 (ps2 emulator) uses AVX instructions which is why cpu @ 100% is hotter than average game using 100%
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


It does, but emulation is faster if SSE4.1 is used instead of AVX, AVX2 is a whole different beast all together so I won’t go into that. Source: https://forums.pcsx2.net/Thread-Comparing-GSdx-SSE2-SSSE3-SSE4-1-AVX-AVX2


----------



## Unknownm

TwilightRavens said:


> It does, but emulation is faster if SSE4.1 is used instead of AVX, AVX2 is a whole different beast all together so I won’t go into that. Source: https://forums.pcsx2.net/Thread-Comparing-GSdx-SSE2-SSSE3-SSE4-1-AVX-AVX2


True but that's 2014, what advancements have been done to optimize AVX/2 in those 4 years.

Shouldn't matter anyways I only use PCSX2 to boot corrupt BIOS and record the results on video and text.








Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## white owl

What's everyone else running currently? 
CPU/RAM/Cache/mobo.
Glad I'm not the only one left on Haswell haha.


----------



## chevy350

Still running the [email protected] and [email protected], RAM is Silicon Power [email protected] on my 3rd Asus Z-97WS lol


----------



## JackCY

white owl said:


> What's everyone else running currently?
> CPU/RAM/Cache/mobo.
> Glad I'm not the only one left on Haswell haha.


I used to run 4.5GHz 1.23V core, 4.2GHz 1.17V ring, 2.4GHz CL11 1.65V (stock XMP) RAM, ASRock Extreme 4, 1.6V Vccin (+350mV over Vcore usually works fine for me and even lower worked fine, Intel recommends +400mV minimum but I find no reason on DC to run high Vccin as people did on HW).

Now I'm at 4.0GHz ring and 2133MHz CL11 1.60V RAM because I think the RAM is dying or something, haven't had a chance to fiddle with it, I'm glad I can boot and use the computer, had Firefox especially YouTube does this that the tab in FF turns white and only seek bar can be shown or some such, the rendering just dies, closing the tab and opening a new one does not resolve it it remains corrupted that way, whole FF has to restart. Dropped ring to 4.0GHz but I haven't used FF and YT much since and it may happen all in all only once a week though the more RAM or possibly ring is pushed the more frequently it happens, I think it's the RAM.

CPU gets toasty pushing 1.3V+ Vcore and as such 4.6 and 4.7GHz are hard to stabilize as CPU likes to stay under 70C to remain stable. No delid.

Prime etc. synthetics are quite useless for testing stability. Too simple. Best is to use a complex application that uses the whole CPU, video encoding, video post processing, maybe some games at times but in general I found those to be quite tolerable to CPU instability.
I use the OCN bench in my sig or reencode some videos so the compute time is not a complete waste and if it passes at least I have a video encoded and something useful has been done.


----------



## Unknownm

my AIO watercooler needs new coolant and cleaning of the block from the junk over time. I'm changing jobs so money is going to bills than anything else, until than I'll have to adjust my OC so temps don't get out of hand

Before: Ram = 2666Mhz with SA 1.2v + DRAM 1.85v but because of the pump they have to be adjusted down (SA=1.05v, DRAM 1.8v. Also uncore was 4.2Ghz @ 1.275v now 4.1Ghz @ 1.230v


----------



## TwilightRavens

white owl said:


> What's everyone else running currently?
> CPU/RAM/Cache/mobo.
> Glad I'm not the only one left on Haswell haha.


Well my wife is rocking my old 4690K @4.2GHz/4.0GHz, 1.25v/1.2v Corsair Vengeance 2400MHz CL11 (11-13-13-31) @ 1.65v 1 x 8GB (motherboard won’t post with more than one stick for some reason, doesn’t matter what slot)


----------



## LostParticle

white owl said:


> What's everyone else running currently?
> CPU/RAM/Cache/mobo.
> Glad I'm not the only one left on Haswell haha.


Why would you feel as the only one left on Haswell?!

i7-4790K, over here!

ASRock Z97 OC Formula is the motherboard I'm mostly using. 
4.7 GHz, 1.200V Adaptive in the BIOS, my VCore
4.4 GHz, 1.200V Adaptive in the BIOS, my CacheV
1.7V is my Vccin
LLC, level 3
- 0.150V System Agent offset
+0.03V, Digital & Analog I/O offsets
2400 MHz, 10-11-12-24 at 1.6V, my RAM.

That is my "own Optimized Defaults".

4.9 GHz, on all 4 cores, 1.350V Adaptive VCore, all the rest of the settings remaining the same, is the top all-core OC my chip can do.
x50 x50 x 49 x 49, 1.400V Adaptive VCore, all the rest remaining the same, is the absolute top per-core OC my chip can do.

For about 6 months each year I'm running my chip inside my chassis, the Corsair Air 540, using the OC Formula and my Corsair H110.
For about 6 months each year I'm running an open air rig, using my ASUS Maximus VII Hero and my Noctua NH-D15S. 

Three different Operating Systems, Windows 10 Pro, Windows Insider build and, this period, Linux Mint Cinnamon. I had a really nice time with KDE Neon Developer Stable, as well.

Never-ever any [instability] issues!

[The way I see things turning] I will upgrade in 2019, going AMD.


----------



## white owl

@LostParticle Lol because most people are talking about their new 6 core i5s and i7s.

What's the significance of the I/O and agent offsets?

I ran 4.7/1600/4.2 last night. Crashed after 2 hours or so. 
If I just run 4.7/1800 it doesn't crash even with a custom ram torture.
No idea why everything was good till I started messing with the cache.

How long have you ran 4.9ghz?
@JackCY
I felt the same way about stress testing. I'd only use RealBench for core stability.
The reason I started using prime was because I needed something that could stress the core, cache and ram all at once or separately.
I can run RealBench at clocks that I know aren't 100% stable as long as they're really close.
In my case Prime95 isn't any hotter and finds instability very fast so it works very well for me. In the past few days I've more overclocking progress than I could have in a week if I were only using RealBench.
I've yet to try OCCT.


----------



## JackCY

1600/1800? what's that.

IOA, IOD, SA are for memory stability tunning on the CPU side. ASRock defaults these to 1.1-1.2V with XMP enabled or when OCing RAM.
Otherwise clocks vs voltages are a matter of luck or binning.

As long as AMD doesn't botch it like they did with Faildozer I'm happy to buy them after this machine, but last time I was buying they had Faildozer so a no go. Ryzen is nice as long as they keep pushing it and Intel doesn't do some major leap in the meantime which seems unlikely, right now they should have Core arch everywhere and I don't know them having anything else ATM. Back in the day they had crap desktop CPUs and Core on mobile (which I had) so then they killed off their desktop and replaced it with the more power efficient Core based on older P1-P3 arch, letting the stupid P4 die.

AMD has a decent looking future for them now on CPU side. Especially if Intel is unable to compete manufacturing wise well as that has been that 1 step ahead of competition so far for them.


----------



## white owl

1600 and 1800 are my RAM speed @ 9 9 9 24
1866 make even the BIOS hang. I don't have a multiplier for my ram so I can't run a custom speed without changing the BCLK.

But yeah I'm with you on the AMD thing. When the time comes to upgrade I'll either get a 6 core Intel chip like the i5 or a 6 to 8 core AMD CPU if they can deliver the clock speeds and IPC to compare to a $250 Intel chip.
I'm a PPD guy and I'll get whatever delivers the most performance in the $250 to $300 range.
Before Intel bumped the core count I'd have probably done Ryzen, that's a no brainer.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Maybe I should have been more clear, here are my builds I've done based around Haswell:

Wife's PC

CPU: i5 4690K 3.5GHz @ 4.2GHz (core) 1.25v, 4.0GHz (uncore) 1.2v
CPU Cooler: Hyper 212 Evo
GPU: MSI R9 380 Gaming 4G (not overclocked) (stock MSI twin frozr cooler)
MB: MSI Z97 Gaming 5
PSU: Corsair 650W (non modular)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro DDR3 2400MHz 8GB 1 x 8GB (11-13-13-31)

My PC (which used to have that i5):
CPU: i7 5775C 3.3GHz @ 4.2GHz (core) had it at 4.4GHz at 1.4v but dropped it for longevity 1.25v, 3.8GHz (uncore) 1.2v (also I know this is a Broadwell, but architecturally its still the same as Haswell, just at 14nm instead of 22nm). 
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i v2
GPU: AMD Radeon R9 290X Gaming (1145/1425), cooled by Kraken G10 and Corsair H75i
MB: ASUS Z97-E/USB 3.1
PSU: Corsair RM850w (fully modular)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro DDR3 2400MHz 16GB 2 x 8GB @ 1866MHz (9-10-10-25


----------



## white owl

Does your wife actually use it?
I just bought a GPU out of an OCN member's wife's rig.
I'd never read anything on broadwell, in fact I'd forgotten about it until today.
Did the desktop chips get 128mb of DRAM/Cache?

I read the ROG guide for Asus boards and bumped CPU current cabability and power duty control. Changed frequency tuning by a smidge.
Pushed the CPU and RAM into a higher phase.
Basically I changed a lot of things just to tell the board it's ok to use a little more power without throttling something.

Since I was on the ragged edge of stability I figured it couldn't hurt.
4.7ghz @ 1.292v
4.1ghz @ 1.2v (not sure if 1.25v is good for longevity or not).
1800 mhz 9 9 9 24 @ 1.65c

So far I've had no crashes of anything. Unless something happens I'll probably leave it this way.


----------



## TwilightRavens

white owl said:


> Does your wife actually use it?
> I just bought a GPU out of an OCN member's wife's rig.
> I'd never read anything on broadwell, in fact I'd forgotten about it until today.
> Did the desktop chips get 128mb of DRAM/Cache?
> 
> I read the ROG guide for Asus boards and bumped CPU current cabability and power duty control. Changed frequency tuning by a smidge.
> Pushed the CPU and RAM into a higher phase.
> Basically I changed a lot of things just to tell the board it's ok to use a little more power without throttling something.
> 
> Since I was on the ragged edge of stability I figured it couldn't hurt.
> 4.7ghz @ 1.292v
> 4.1ghz @ 1.2v (not sure if 1.25v is good for longevity or not).
> 1800 mhz 9 9 9 24 @ 1.65c
> 
> So far I've had no crashes of anything. Unless something happens I'll probably leave it this way.


Yeah that i5 double duties as a gaming pc and a midrange workstation, though I do plan on upgrading her to Ryzen 2, or Ice Lake 8 core if it ever gets released.

Yes Broadwell does feature the 128MB of L4 cache and contrary to what people say, yes it is unlocked, the C shares the same meaning as K in that sense. It may not clock very high (similar to Broadwell-E) so a 4.2/4.3 clock is about the same performance as a 4790K at about 4.6/4.7, stock clock is 3.3GHz on the i7/ 3.1GHz on the i5, (no i3 sku) but because of its L4 in gaming it can often out perform an 8700K assuming the game doesn’t use those two extra cores. Really though if you have a 4770K or 4790K its not worth the jump, as it does have its issues (motherboard POSTing, RAM clocks/compatibility, cache stability issues) because most Z97’s don’t “fully” support it except mid to high end ASUS boards and all MSI boards. , for Z87 motherboard’s though you can forget about it because it only works on 9 series chipsets.

Though a few good things is its the only Intel iGPU that doesn’t suck for gaming (Iris Pro 6200) and its 65W TDP that the stock Intel cooler can actually keep decently cool up to a 4.0GHz overclock.

To give an example of how weird it is at overclocking, for me 4.2GHz takes around 1.25v (actually 1.235v but I put it higher for peace of mind) 4.3GHz takes 1.34v and 4.4GHz takes a bit over 1.4v, and 5.0GHz takes about 1.72v (for me at least) and that’s not even really stable (just allows me to boot into windows for a second). The updated Haswell and Broadwell microcodes do lower the voltage, but 99% of the i7’s won’t see 4.5GHz at safe voltages, believe it or not the i5’s are actually more likely to clock higher (i’ve seen 4.5 and 4.6 at about 1.4v, but it only has 4MB of L3, vs the i7’s 6MB) but both have the full 128MB of L4 so the L3 doesn’t really matter much in that case anyway.

And also the fact the last time I looked the i7-5775C was going for about $648. It is insanely good at CPU mining though believe it or not.

And lastly regarding your Haswell you should be fine up to 1.35v on the cache (personally though I wouldn’t exceed 1.3v) as Haswell’s IMC is pretty tanky like Ivy Bridge.


----------



## white owl

I'd say delidding would help you stabilize with less voltage but it's the first 14nm chip they made so I'd imagine there's more to it than just cool more for more voltage. Couldn't hurt though.

So far I haven't been able to crash my rig running [email protected] core, [email protected] cache and 1800mhz/[email protected]5v.
I'll likely take the cache up to 1.25 but considering how fragile it could be I really don't see a payoff in taking it up to 1.3v and I feel the same way about my ram.

I just realized that HWInfo shows a peak of 75a/130w and an average of 59a/99w.
This all sounds right but damn I hadn't thought about the current, 70a is a lot even at lower voltage.


----------



## TwilightRavens

white owl said:


> *I'd say delidding would help you stabilize with less voltage but it's the first 14nm chip they made so I'd imagine there's more to it than just cool more for more voltage. Couldn't hurt though.*
> 
> So far I haven't been able to crash my rig running [email protected] core, [email protected] cache and 1800mhz/[email protected]
> I'll likely take the cache up to 1.25 but considering how fragile it could be I really don't see a payoff in taking it up to 1.3v and I feel the same way about my ram.
> 
> I just realized that HWInfo shows a peak of 75a/130w and an average of 59a/99w.
> This all sounds right but damn I hadn't thought about the current, 70a is a lot even at lower voltage.


See my post  here, or here.

And yeah it was their first CPU at 14nm, that's why Intel was so quick to shove it under the rug, with Skylake releasing just 3 months later. that and Z97 never got proper Broadwell support where the latest MB updates had microcode 13 (some 12) where as the latest is 17 and 1B.

Also here is a die comparison of the i7-5775C and i5-4690K (same die as the 4790K)

i7-5775C image credit goes to me
i5-4690K image credit goes to NoDestiny on a post in the [Official] Delidded Club as seen  here.

Also I may have got the 2 reversed in my 5775C picture, anyway you can see just how different they are and maybe because it was designed to be low power is why it can't clock high, and the fact the Broadwell yields were *cough cough* not good something like 15% is what I hear? Don't quote me on that exact percentage but you get my point lol.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Lol @white owl I am back on sandy bridge because my wife messed up my DC build. so you aren't bad off in the slightest. this workstation lappy is beasty though


----------



## Unknownm

djthrottleboi said:


> Lol @white owl I am back on sandy bridge because my wife messed up my DC build. so you aren't bad off in the slightest. this workstation lappy is beasty though


I bug my girl to look after her laptop. She has no care in the world for the wires sticking out like power connector usbs and they always get pulled on when she moves. 

keep telling her if you continue this something is gonna break and might not be fixable (it can just trying to prove a point)

Maybe one day if she takes care of her stuff I'll upgrade her to a desktop.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## white owl

Those broadwell dies look crazy.

How the hell does your wife mess up a desktop?!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Unknownm said:


> I bug my girl to look after her laptop. She has no care in the world for the wires sticking out like power connector usbs and they always get pulled on when she moves.
> 
> keep telling her if you continue this something is gonna break and might not be fixable (it can just trying to prove a point)
> 
> Maybe one day if she takes care of her stuff I'll upgrade her to a desktop.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


ghetto modded lappy? lol



white owl said:


> Those broadwell dies look crazy.
> 
> How the hell does your wife mess up a desktop?!


she let the kids treat it like a mcdonalds drive through while i was gone and they took what they want and she sold my rampage v extreme and 64GB ddr4 trident z 3200MHz for only 200 which that sadly was the upgrades to go in it. currently i have 2 out of 7 hd's and 2 were raided so have to figure that out.

I'm missing my ram and the corsair 900D is missing all panels and looks like a skeloton and you see all types of dents from her dropping it. need I go on?


----------



## white owl

Domestic abuse has it's limit before the cop says "Yeah I'd say she had it comming."
Seriously though ***


----------



## TwilightRavens

It amazes me that 4790K’s are still going for the same price as they were when they first launched, hell even 3770K’s are pretty close to it too. That just goes to show how well they have aged.


----------



## djthrottleboi

white owl said:


> Domestic abuse has it's limit before the cop says "Yeah I'd say she had it comming."
> Seriously though ***


roflmao or you can find a sidechick who appreciates your hobby/prof. and store your stuff at her place.


----------



## TwilightRavens

djthrottleboi said:


> roflmao or you can find a sidechick who appreciates your hobby/prof. and store your stuff at her place.


Right? lol


----------



## white owl

TwilightRavens said:


> It amazes me that 4790K’s are still going for the same price as they were when they first launched, hell even 3770K’s are pretty close to it too. That just goes to show how well they have aged.


I'd imagine they don't drop the price so they don't compete with themselves. Current i5's wouldn't sell if you could get a better performing i7 from last gen for less. However the i5 and i7 are now 6 core and that might not be true for this gen.
The i7k and i5k usually stay almost the same price for years, only dropping by a few bucks each time which really kills the used market for me. I'm not paying $220+ for a 3 year old used 4790k on a dead platform with DDR3.


----------



## TwilightRavens

white owl said:


> I'd imagine they don't drop the price so they don't compete with themselves. Current i5's wouldn't sell if you could get a better performing i7 from last gen for less. However the i5 and i7 are now 6 core and that might not be true for this gen.
> The i7k and i5k usually stay almost the same price for years, only dropping by a few bucks each time which really kills the used market for me. I'm not paying $220+ for a 3 year old used 4790k on a dead platform with DDR3.


I mean heck, an i5 8600K outperforms a i7 7700K. Plus I double checked the prices and they have actually went up past original MSRP for used, new is even worse, and an i3 8350K outperforms a 7600K for the most part.


----------



## white owl

That's why I said this "However the i5 and i7 are now 6 core and that might not be true for this gen.".
We've had the same 4 core desktop chips for years and usually people that bought one never had a reason to get the next chip. A stock 4770k can beat my OC'd 4690k i5 iirc and this would have stayed the same till they introduced 6 cores to the mainstream.
I was mainly just pointing out their pricing strategy which would still be true if the new 8600 didn't have 2 more cores than the 7700.


----------



## JackCY

Used CPUs don't really go down in price, probably low supply and they do not age much nor are newer products much faster at all. All this contributes to high 2nd hand prices. With GPUs it used to be fine and they dropped in price as normal, to 60% value in 3-6 months, there was advancement in performance and plenty of supply, I stress the *was*.

With latest CPUs Intel had no other choice than to rush the platforms out ASAP before a deadline of issues runs out and to compete with AMDs 8 cores that dropped CPU price 3x compared to Intel.

Broadwell while decent for some tasks has never seen a decent price anywhere. They clock horrible too. They would have to drop to price of 4 core Ryzen to be worth considering. Their supply for 2nd hand market is miniscule as almost no one bought any and new parts from Intel do not change in price as years go by.


----------



## pagefault

I had a question maybe you guys could answer.

I have my 4790k running rock solid at 4.7ghz but if I do 4.8ghz any memory intensive task will cause a BSOD. It sounds like something is not getting enough voltage. I have my CPU at 1.40 and my temperature never goes above 65 under high load (I have good cooling). I have my cache multipler set at 40x with default voltages and CPU input voltage is 1.90v.

Is there something I can do to make it more stable at 4.8 or is it just that 4.7 is going to be the limit for me. I have my memory set to XMPP profiles, maybe I should turn those off and try again?

Any suggestion would be great. Thanks.


----------



## white owl

Hard to say.
If you read the haswell OC guide you do the core as far as you can then make sure it's stable. Then RAM then cache stress testing each time.
It's possible the IMC won't let the RAM run with 4.7 at rated speeds. You can try bumping RAM voltage a bit to 1.65 if it isn't already there. Some I/O voltage can help but idk anything about them.
Make sure everything is set manually like timings and such. Turn off MCE. Allow more current. 
Set voltages to manual from adaptive before stressing.

I had a similar situation @ 4.7 on a 4690k, 4.2 cache and 1800mhz ram with 9 9 9 24 timings (was 1333).
After applying as much voltage as I was willing to use and still getting crashes here and there, I set my BCLK to 99.8 and it seems to have fixed it.


----------



## GeneO

Might try a bit more system agent voltage (VCCSA) or more ring voltage.


----------



## Buehlar

pagefault said:


> I had a question maybe you guys could answer.
> 
> I have my 4790k running rock solid at 4.7ghz but if I do 4.8ghz any memory intensive task will cause a BSOD. It sounds like something is not getting enough voltage. I have my CPU at 1.40 and my temperature never goes above 65 under high load (I have good cooling). I have my cache multipler set at 40x with default voltages and CPU input voltage is 1.90v.
> 
> Is there something I can do to make it more stable at 4.8 or is it just that 4.7 is going to be the limit for me. I have my memory set to XMPP profiles, maybe I should turn those off and try again?
> 
> Any suggestion would be great. Thanks.


What does BluescreenView app say about the crash? What MHz is your ram? Maybe try setting RAM to stock (1600MHz) and check stability again. Another thing to try, disable XMP and manually key in the RAM specs and play around with the RAM voltage/timings. 

Having said that, if you're stable @4.7 then you have an above average chip but you're pushing it pretty hard @ 1.4v. I'd say leave it there if you're comfortable with it or throttle back to 4.6 at a lower/safer stable voltage if you intend to run 24/7.


----------



## white owl

1.4v is pretty high but if that's what it takes to get 4.8 then more power to you. Mine after 3 years still hasn't degraded at all it would seem.
It's always ran at 4.5 with 1.25 or higher.


----------



## djthrottleboi

pagefault said:


> I had a question maybe you guys could answer.
> 
> I have my 4790k running rock solid at 4.7ghz but if I do 4.8ghz any memory intensive task will cause a BSOD. It sounds like something is not getting enough voltage. I have my CPU at 1.40 and my temperature never goes above 65 under high load (I have good cooling). I have my cache multipler set at 40x with default voltages and CPU input voltage is 1.90v.
> 
> Is there something I can do to make it more stable at 4.8 or is it just that 4.7 is going to be the limit for me. I have my memory set to XMPP profiles, maybe I should turn those off and try again?
> 
> Any suggestion would be great. Thanks.


bring your cache clock down to x38 then bench it and see what it does.


----------



## levibaker88

Giving the RockIt Cool Copper IHS a go and I'm super impressed with the results so far. An initial stress test of 10hrs in AIDA64 (CPU, FPU, Cache enabled) gave a maximum CPU Package temp of 79c with a max ambient of 30c. CPU had already been delided previously and have got an additional 7c drop in temps with the Copper IHS, 4.9GHz @ 1.39v and Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut and Kryonaut were used under an EK Predator 360 with fans on 100%.


----------



## white owl

Not bad for $20 lol


----------



## JackCY

And the original one is made of? Let me guess, "Intel copper".


----------



## white owl

The aftermarket one is bigger and flatter. This is the first time I've seen it drop more than 2c.


----------



## SavantStrike

white owl said:


> The aftermarket one is bigger and flatter. This is the first time I've seen it drop more than 2c.


Flatter is the key in this case. Lapping the stock heat spreader can yield similar improvements as they are convex from the factory.


----------



## white owl

Did it do anything to even out your individual core temps? On mine during gaming the temps rarely get over 50c but under stress cores 2 and 3 are almost 10c hotter than the others.


----------



## TwilightRavens

levibaker88 said:


> Giving the RockIt Cool Copper IHS a go and I'm super impressed with the results so far. An initial stress test of 10hrs in AIDA64 (CPU, FPU, Cache enabled) gave a maximum CPU Package temp of 79c with a max ambient of 30c. CPU had already been delided previously and have got an additional 7c drop in temps with the Copper IHS, 4.9GHz @ 1.39v and Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut and Kryonaut were used under an EK Predator 360 with fans on 100%.


Can you shoot me a link as to where you found that copper IHS? I wanna give it a shot on my i7, and my wife’s 4690K


----------



## white owl

1151
https://rockitcool.myshopify.com/products/copper-ihs-for-lga-1150-1151

1150
https://rockitcool.myshopify.com/products/copper-ihs-for-lga-1150?variant=6868433043514

They're only $13 without the guide.


----------



## TwilightRavens

white owl said:


> 1151
> https://rockitcool.myshopify.com/products/copper-ihs-for-lga-1150-1151
> 
> 1150
> https://rockitcool.myshopify.com/products/copper-ihs-for-lga-1150?variant=6868433043514
> 
> They're only $13 without the guide.


Oh cool, that’s not bad if you can lose about 5c. Also maybe its just how the picture looks, but it looks like they have little ridges in them, they are flat correct?


----------



## white owl

TwilightRavens said:


> Oh cool, that’s not bad if you can lose about 5c. Also maybe its just how the picture looks, but it looks like they have little ridges in them, they are flat correct?


Look at all of them. What looks like grooves are actually just mill marks where the bit went through, you can see it from one angle.


----------



## JackCY

Looks rough as hell to me, and I have polished copper before. It shouldn't look like it just came from a mill, it should be copper colored mirror and then it oxides so it has to be surface treated as well if one doesn't want oxidation.


----------



## Unknownm

If one was to lap their IHS do they have to worry about if the cooler makes proper contact after sanding it down?

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## white owl

JackCY said:


> Looks rough as hell to me, and I have polished copper before. It shouldn't look like it just came from a mill, it should be copper colored mirror and then it oxides so it has to be surface treated as well if one doesn't want oxidation.


Steve at Gamers Nexus pointed out that it really is smooth but it didn't really make a huge difference on their thermals. Sure Rockit could have kept going but it's a $13 item and I doubt it would actually cool any better.
There aren't many things you can buy for $13 that might drop your temp a bit aside from TIM which you should already be using lol.


----------



## levibaker88

There is also considerably more surface area to make contact with, it does look rough in pics but it's completely smooth.

I didn't pay close attention to individual core temps, but there is still some variance. Nothing as bad as pre-delid though.


----------



## white owl

If you aren't looking at individual core temps then what are you looking at?


----------



## white owl

Is there a recommended "safe" current level for 4690/4790 chips?
Obviously more current = more heat but does that mean that cooling it more will allow you to push more current without degradation?
Right now I'm at 4.7ghz, 1.312v (hwinfo under full load) with 1.8v input, max 106w at 63a. Peak core temp was 64a while using RealBench for stress. Under gaming loads the current is much lower and I peak at around 55c.
I do realize these are all perfectly safe but I'm wanting to get 5ghz stable for daily use, I'm only using a 212 evo so I may need to upgrade to a much better cooler which I can use on my next rig.
A twin tower cooler with almost 2x the TDP could really make a difference I think.

I'm just trying to be cautious as this chip is about 3 years old with no signs of degradation and I'd like it to stay that way for at least another year until I can afford to upgrade.

Unrelated question:
When I had Windows 7 I could disable speed stepping and use manual voltage with C-States to keep my CPU at turbo while cutting the power under load.
With Windows 10 I can't do that it'll just keep the turbo voltage at idle, even with adaptive voltage and speed stepping disabled it will do the same. What I have to do is enable speed stepping, use adaptive voltage and use High Performance in power management. Does anyone else have this problem? How do you want your CPU to respond to loads? I just let it run trubo all the time because there is no idle temp, voltage or current difference...well there is but it's very small and I think that's worth it to have a CPU stay at full turbo during gaming. At 144 fps you really can notice the CPU frequency fluctuation even if you are only at 50% utilization most of the time.


----------



## TwilightRavens

white owl said:


> Is there a recommended "safe" current level for 4690/4790 chips?
> Obviously more current = more heat but does that mean that cooling it more will allow you to push more current without degradation?
> Right now I'm at 4.7ghz, 1.312v (hwinfo under full load) with 1.8v input, max 106w at 63a. Peak core temp was 64a while using RealBench for stress. Under gaming loads the current is much lower and I peak at around 55c.
> I do realize these are all perfectly safe but I'm wanting to get 5ghz stable for daily use, I'm only using a 212 evo so I may need to upgrade to a much better cooler which I can use on my next rig.
> A twin tower cooler with almost 2x the TDP could really make a difference I think.
> 
> I'm just trying to be cautious as this chip is about 3 years old with no signs of degradation and I'd like it to stay that way for at least another year until I can afford to upgrade.
> 
> Unrelated question:
> When I had Windows 7 I could disable speed stepping and use manual voltage with C-States to keep my CPU at turbo while cutting the power under load.
> With Windows 10 I can't do that it'll just keep the turbo voltage at idle, even with adaptive voltage and speed stepping disabled it will do the same. What I have to do is enable speed stepping, use adaptive voltage and use High Performance in power management. Does anyone else have this problem? How do you want your CPU to respond to loads? I just let it run trubo all the time because there is no idle temp, voltage or current difference...well there is but it's very small and I think that's worth it to have a CPU stay at full turbo during gaming. At 144 fps you really can notice the CPU frequency fluctuation even if you are only at 50% utilization most of the time.


Depending on the cooling used, 1.25v-1.3v is fine on most air coolers, 1.3v-1.35v is fine for high end air coolers and AIO's, 1.35v-1.4v is fine for an all out custom loop, assuming temps never peak over about 75c under the most extreme loads, you'll probably never notice degradation before it is time for a CPU upgrade. Been running my wife's 4690K at 1.3v on a hyper 212 evo for about 3 1/2 years and it is still rock solid stable as it used to be. Have a old Xeon X3230 that ran at 1.45v for the better part of 8 years and it still works at that same 3.3GHz clock today as it did 8 years ago. My point is as long as you monitor temps and don't abuse the heck out of the chip it will be fine, keep fans, case, psu, heatsinks and/or radiators dust free and you'll be fine.

Of course though the lower you can keep the temps the better you are, but voltage and temps can degrade a CPU. Temperatures do affect the lifespan of a CPU more, the more voltage you push through it, but heat is the main killer. I'm not saying that if you keep your CPU under X degrees at like 1.6v that you'll be safe, though 1.35v is about as high as I would go on my Broadwell (which is indeed what I run for 4.3GHz), people on Kaby Lake and Coffee Lake for the most part run 1.35v and those are 14nm chips, which the smaller the process the more deadly voltage is, so likely you'll be fine at that voltage on Ivy Bridge, Haswell (Devil's Canyon), Broadwell and onward.


----------



## white owl

Thanks for the input.
"Been running my wife's 4690K at 1.3v on a hyper 212 evo for about 3 1/2 years and it is still rock solid stable as it used to be."
Same here. Bought the chip new, set 4.5Ghz at 1.25v and left it that way for a long time paired with a GTX 980 running [email protected] Now with the 1080 and 144hz obviously I'm more CPU limited than I once was.
My chip never degraded a bit that I can tell but I only messed with vcore and multi, everything else was set to stock manually or left on auto. Then again I'm not one of the overclockers that must pass the hottest and hardest tests to pass for hours and hours on end, I feel like this has contributed to the condition of our CPU's. Here are a few quotes from Darkwizzie (the OC guide dude):
"I degraded my 4670k in less than a year of work at 1.42v and 2.15v vccin. The work was 100% usage every night, night after night, so it is much more than the average person." 
"It's possible that my degradation was due to the high vccin. I think 1.44v will cause degradation, it's just a matter of time."
" If 1.44v is enough for gaming stable and you play CPU bottlenecked games, OK, I'd go for it. But if I were to run my nightly load (100% usage), I would actually go back and go back to 4.9 for it and go back to 5 for gaming. I think that will be the difference. If you degrade, you'll probably lose 2 multipliers and hold on. My 4670k seemed stable once I backed down to 4.4 1.35v/1.9v for over a year after the degradation."

I really hate the idea of my chip just turning into a turd one day lol. Mine has been stable at 4.8Ghz with 1.32v, I'm hoping if the cooling were better I'd get it to scale up just a tiny bit more and get 4.9 with less than 1.4v under load. Getting a new PSU seems to have helped a lot, this took way more voltage before.


----------



## MixedC

my old 4690K was borderline stable at 1.25v @44x, it degraded after a year, lost stability. Fixed it with a little bump on uncore and input voltage. 1.8v -> 1.85v
the thing is, it might be VRM degrading as well, because it was minor, so I cannot say for sure.

The thing is my stupid motherboard pushed 1.32v to my uncore and it survived longer than a year and still fine. I am running 35X though, I didn't know any previous good OCs for that one.
if your board is gigabyte, don't leave uncore at auto, the board does stupid stuff.


----------



## Unknownm

MixedC said:


> my old 4690K was borderline stable at 1.25v @44x, it degraded after a year, lost stability. Fixed it with a little bump on uncore and input voltage. 1.8v -> 1.85v
> the thing is, it might be VRM degrading as well, because it was minor, so I cannot say for sure.
> 
> The thing is my stupid motherboard pushed 1.32v to my uncore and it survived longer than a year and still fine. I am running 35X though, I didn't know any previous good OCs for that one.
> if your board is gigabyte, don't leave uncore at auto, the board does stupid stuff.


I was gonna say maybe that degrading is because some cpu level voltage was set on auto. Aka uncore.

My 4690k been 4.5ghz with 1.290v for years now and this was through many prime95 fma3 test for memory / SA overclocks. Uncore always been 4.0/4.1/4.2 with 1.2/1.23/1.26. Meaning 2400mhz ram = 4.2ghz uncore while 2666mhz oc ram = 4.1/4.0 depending on ram voltage (1.8 to 1.85) to save temp. 



Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## MixedC

It was another CPU, not this one. This one had that crazy uncore and I didn't spot and degredation.
The one I was talking about was borderline stable, so it took it a year to become unstable at 1.25v, so say if it was 1.255v for example, I wasn't going to notice anything probably to date.

That is why it also can be related to VRM degredation, it was really borderline stable.

my current 4690K had its uncore set to auto, so it should have stayed at 1.05v stock......... anyway.
This one took 1.32v uncore for a year, and I am running 35x @ 1.05v so nothing happened, it doesn't really matter so I let it stay 35x.

also on giga boards uncore doesn't clock down. I found a workaround for that using XTU I have explained in this thread earlier.
set uncore to 8X in bios, set it to whatever you want through Intel XTU. Conguratulations, You have got your stupid board to clock down uncore.

so I really dont know what is gigas problem with uncore


----------



## levibaker88

white owl said:


> If you aren't looking at individual core temps then what are you looking at?


Package temperature (TJMax), pre-delid my thermals were shocking. I did take notice of individual core temps pre-delid just to see how much difference there was with liquid metal and it was huge, so it hasn't bothered me since.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Yeah the intel max recommended cpu input is 2.1v but personally I wouldn’t exceed 2.0v (I run between 1.9-1.95v on my Broadwell and it has been fine for the year I have had it)


----------



## JackCY

MixedC said:


> It was another CPU, not this one. This one had that crazy uncore and I didn't spot and degredation.
> The one I was talking about was borderline stable, so it took it a year to become unstable at 1.25v, so say if it was 1.255v for example, I wasn't going to notice anything probably to date.
> 
> That is why it also can be related to VRM degredation, it was really borderline stable.
> 
> my current 4690K had its uncore set to auto, so it should have stayed at 1.05v stock......... anyway.
> This one took 1.32v uncore for a year, and I am running 35x @ 1.05v so nothing happened, it doesn't really matter so I let it stay 35x.
> 
> also on giga boards uncore doesn't clock down. I found a workaround for that using XTU I have explained in this thread earlier.
> set uncore to 8X in box, set it to whatever you want through Intel XTU. Conguratulations, You have got your stupid board to clock down uncore.
> 
> so I really dont know what is gigas problem with uncore


I've actually disabled downclocking altogether for better latency. The power savings are close to none by downclocking and it's more harm than good.


----------



## white owl

Same, I just use C states. Although here lately it's wanting to push 1.3v at idle so I need to figure that out. 
Never had these issues with windows 7.


----------



## levibaker88

I'm trying to peak up my physics score in 3DMark Firestrike, currently topping out around 13900. The top 3 positions with a 4790k and 1080Ti combo are into the low to mid 14000's.

The CPU is at 5GHz @ 1.45v with the cache at 4.3GHz 1.15v. I have 1866 Corsair Dominator (4x4GB) overclocked to 2133MHz @ 1.65v with primary timings at 10-11-10-26 CR1 sub-timings are what the motherboard set.

I've closed what background apps I can, set Windows power to High Performance, disabled the iGPU and have plenty of thermal overhead.

Anyone have some pointers on things I can improve and tweaks to do to bump up my score?


----------



## white owl

Per core and BCLK overclocking.
I gained a little something in super position with the latest driver, you can also use Performance Mode in Lasso.

You'll get more points out of the GPU though. Try using K Boost for the run if your clock speed fluctuates.


----------



## Unknownm

levibaker88 said:


> I'm trying to peak up my physics score in 3DMark Firestrike, currently topping out around 13900. The top 3 positions with a 4790k and 1080Ti combo are into the low to mid 14000's.
> 
> The CPU is at 5GHz @ 1.45v with the cache at 4.3GHz 1.15v. I have 1866 Corsair Dominator (4x4GB) overclocked to 2133MHz @ 1.65v with primary timings at 10-11-10-26 CR1 sub-timings are what the motherboard set.
> 
> I've closed what background apps I can, set Windows power to High Performance, disabled the iGPU and have plenty of thermal overhead.
> 
> Anyone have some pointers on things I can improve and tweaks to do to bump up my score?


If your looking to get max score check out my win 10 optimization it disables lots of stuff so I Would recommend it on new windows install that isn't for daily use but for benchmarks as it modifys processes/services/tasks that you may need other than benchmarking.

Also process lasso helps minimize background processes cpu cycles if you were to enable bitsum high performance with gaming mode and probalance. Just make sure you exclude the benchmark exes from probalance or else it will throttle cycles. Also enable high priority high io etc.

Good luck 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwilightRavens

If you haven’t already you could volt mod your gpu to make it think it’s getting less power than it actually is, forcing it to draw more and get higher clocks, pretty much what gamersnexus did with the Titan V. Of course the trade off is more heat.

You could also try to up your cache to 4.5 or 4.6, that may net you a few hundred more points.


----------



## white owl

TwilightRavens said:


> If you haven’t already you could volt mod your gpu to make it think it’s getting less power than it actually is, forcing it to draw more and get higher clocks, pretty much what gamersnexus did with the Titan V. Of course the trade off is more heat.
> 
> You could also try to up your cache to 4.5 or 4.6, that may net you a few hundred more points.


You're thinking of TDP/Shunt mods but yeah you got the idea right. That shunt has a set resistance and you make it lower so the GPU TDP is on a hardware offset in a way.
But yeah I think that could give you a little boost, or a lot depending on the GPU.


----------



## TwilightRavens

white owl said:


> You're thinking of TDP/Shunt mods but yeah you got the idea right. That shunt has a set resistance and you make it lower so the GPU TDP is on a hardware offset in a way.
> But yeah I think that could give you a little boost, or a lot depending on the GPU.


Yep, exactly what I was talking about, I think (don’t quote me on this exact number) Gamersnexus got a few hundred points from that alone, and it really wasn’t a ton more clock on there.

And also Haswell/Devil’s Canyon should be fine with 1.2/1.25v on cache, been running that on my 4690K for years and haven’t noticed any degradation.


----------



## levibaker88

Unknownm said:


> If your looking to get max score check out my win 10 optimization it disables lots of stuff so I Would recommend it on new windows install that isn't for daily use but for benchmarks as it modifys processes/services/tasks that you may need other than benchmarking.
> 
> Also process lasso helps minimize background processes cpu cycles if you were to enable bitsum high performance with gaming mode and probalance. Just make sure you exclude the benchmark exes from probalance or else it will throttle cycles. Also enable high priority high io etc.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Certainly keen to make some Win10 tweaks.



TwilightRavens said:


> If you haven’t already you could volt mod your gpu to make it think it’s getting less power than it actually is, forcing it to draw more and get higher clocks, pretty much what gamersnexus did with the Titan V. Of course the trade off is more heat.
> 
> You could also try to up your cache to 4.5 or 4.6, that may net you a few hundred more points.


GPU has the HoF XOC BIOS, got it up to 2228MHz @1.2v, at least in 3DMark Firestrike I'm getting the 2nd highest Graphics score with the 1080Ti/4790K combo.



TwilightRavens said:


> Yep, exactly what I was talking about, I think (don’t quote me on this exact number) Gamersnexus got a few hundred points from that alone, and it really wasn’t a ton more clock on there.
> 
> And also Haswell/Devil’s Canyon should be fine with 1.2/1.25v on cache, been running that on my 4690K for years and haven’t noticed any degradation.


Yeah awesome, haven't found too much info on cache overclocking as most people say it doesn't give much real world performance, but I'd imagine it should help with benchmarking.


----------



## TwilightRavens

levibaker88 said:


> Certainly keen to make some Win10 tweaks.
> 
> 
> 
> GPU has the HoF XOC BIOS, got it up to 2228MHz @1.2v, at least in 3DMark Firestrike I'm getting the 2nd highest Graphics score with the 1080Ti/4790K combo.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah awesome, haven't found too much info on cache overclocking as most people say it doesn't give much real world performance, but I'd imagine it should help with benchmarking.


Yeah I know for a fact that on Broadwell and Skylake cache is safe up to the same max voltage as the max vcore, and seeing as Skylake shares the same voltage rail on core/uncore and it is unaffected.


----------



## Technodox

*Spectre Meltdown Patch*

Quoting this Article: CPU Utilization Is Wrong on PCs, and Getting Worse Every Year

https://www.extremetech.com/computi...-is-wrong-on-pcs-and-getting-worse-every-year

"The entire reason we implemented advanced caching structures with L1, L2, and L3 cache is precisely because the DRAM gap stalls out CPUs and lowers overall performance."



So does this mean that cache overclock > RAM overclock?


----------



## TwilightRavens

Technodox said:


> Quoting this Article: CPU Utilization Is Wrong on PCs, and Getting Worse Every Year
> 
> https://www.extremetech.com/computi...-is-wrong-on-pcs-and-getting-worse-every-year
> 
> "The entire reason we implemented advanced caching structures with L1, L2, and L3 cache is precisely because the DRAM gap stalls out CPUs and lowers overall performance."
> 
> 
> 
> So does this mean that cache overclock > RAM overclock?


I thought it always did? Or at least I always noticed a bigger performance jump from overclocking cache vs main memory.


----------



## Blameless

Technodox said:


> So does this mean that cache overclock > RAM overclock?


That quote doesn't imply anything of the sort, even if cache overclock often does matter more than memory OC.

Cache exists because memory is slow. If memory was sufficiently fast/low latency, cache wouldn't be needed. The converse is not true, because cache, no matter how fast, is still too small to hold everything and main memory would still be the limiting factor at least some of the time.



TwilightRavens said:


> I thought it always did? Or at least I always noticed a bigger performance jump from overclocking cache vs main memory.


Going to depend on task and what cache vs. memory clocks you're already running.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Blameless said:


> That quote doesn't imply anything of the sort, even if cache overclock often does matter more than memory OC.
> 
> Cache exists because memory is slow. If memory was sufficiently fast/low latency, cache wouldn't be needed. The converse is not true, because cache, no matter how fast, is still too small to hold everything and main memory would still be the limiting factor at least some of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to depend on task and what cache vs. memory clocks you're already running.


Well my main cache is at 4ghz, L4 is at 2100MHz and RAM at 1866MHz but then again most tasks I do are GPU memory bound if anything.


----------



## white owl

So I knew this might happen but it's a chance I had to take, maybe someone can help.
I've been running this on my 4690k & z97 Asus MKII:
4.7Ghz @ 1.3v core
4.3Ghz @ 1.235v cache
1.8v input
8Gb PNY (orange) 1333Mhz 9-9-9-24 overclocked to 1800Mhz on stock timings with 1.65v
VRM is set to optimized with the middle LLC setting.

Since last posting here and honing in on these voltages everything has ran perfectly.
I decided to add another matching kit of ram and found it on ebay for under $35 shipped so now I have 16gb (high time lol).
Now I can't get the ram to OC worth a damn, each kit will run 1800Mhz on stock timings separately but not together. In fact I can't even get 1600Mhz to boot, I have them set to 1400Mhz now and it passed Prime blend for over an hour.

So what can I do to get both kits to overclock together? I feel like I'm missing something, all I've messed with is the speed, voltage, timings and I've set the RAM VRM to full phase mode.


----------



## Unknownm

white owl said:


> So I knew this might happen but it's a chance I had to take, maybe someone can help.
> I've been running this on my 4690k & z97 Asus MKII:
> 4.7Ghz @ 1.3v core
> 4.3Ghz @ 1.235v cache
> 1.8v input
> 8Gb PNY (orange) 1333Mhz 9-9-9-24 overclocked to 1800Mhz on stock timings with 1.65v
> VRM is set to optimized with the middle LLC setting.
> 
> Since last posting here and honing in on these voltages everything has ran perfectly.
> I decided to add another matching kit of ram and found it on ebay for under $35 shipped so now I have 16gb (high time lol).
> Now I can't get the ram to OC worth a damn, each kit will run 1800Mhz on stock timings separately but not together. In fact I can't even get 1600Mhz to boot, I have them set to 1400Mhz now and it passed Prime blend for over an hour.
> 
> So what can I do to get both kits to overclock together? I feel like I'm missing something, all I've messed with is the speed, voltage, timings and I've set the RAM VRM to full phase mode.


My guess would be dram voltage, SA voltage, I/O A/D voltage. I had to pump extra voltage on ram and I/o when 4 in ram slots 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## white owl

Unknownm said:


> My guess would be dram voltage, SA voltage, I/O A/D voltage. I had to pump extra voltage on ram and I/o when 4 in ram slots
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


How much? I'm not sure what the voltages do so I didn't want to guess at it lol


----------



## Unknownm

white owl said:


> How much? I'm not sure what the voltages do so I didn't want to guess at it lol


Max voltages

1.9v ram
1.2v SA
200mv+ IO DA
1.3v uncore

You might have to set eventual ram voltage or bootup voltage same as dram voltage if the board supports it. Enable memory training 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## white owl

Ok cool, thank you.


----------



## Unknownm

white owl said:


> Ok cool, thank you.


My first go would be does 4 sticks post in Stock configuration? 


Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwilightRavens

Also if you are using a Command Rate of 1 try changing it to 2, that alone may affect your ability to POST.


----------



## white owl

Yeah my CPU and cache OC works with 1400 mhz and stock timings. Stock speed is 1333 so there's that lol.

Default is 9 9 9 9 24-2

Despite the fact that they have matching heatspreaders I think the are different sticks of ram in some way. I knew this was possible when I bought it but at $30 you really can't loose with today's ram prices.


----------



## TwilightRavens

white owl said:


> Yeah my CPU and cache OC works with 1400 mhz and stock timings. Stock speed is 1333 so there's that lol.
> 
> Default is 9 9 9 9 24-2
> 
> Despite the fact that they have matching heatspreaders I think the are different sticks of ram in some way. I knew this was possible when I bought it but at $30 you really can't loose with today's ram prices.


You may just have to go with looser timings than what you are used to, or 1.75v on the RAM. Although you could maybe play around with System Agent voltage and VCCIOA/VCCIOD that helps if you are running two or more sticks of RAM, or at least it did for the short while I was running 4 x 8GB on my cheap pos ASUS board.


----------



## white owl

Do you remember the voltages you set for VCC?
I've pretty much given up at this point but I haven't tried that. Just having the 16gb seems to be better than OCd 1800Mhz so I'm still happy. There were times in Fortnite when my FPS would dip under 144 and I haven't seen it happen since then, my CPU and GPU are plenty for this game so I figured more ram might reduce the page file use to 0% from 0.5% average and it has.
Thanks for helping BTW.


----------



## Unknownm

white owl said:


> Do you remember the voltages you set for VCC?
> I've pretty much given up at this point but I haven't tried that. Just having the 16gb seems to be better than OCd 1800Mhz so I'm still happy. There were times in Fortnite when my FPS would dip under 144 and I haven't seen it happen since then, my CPU and GPU are plenty for this game so I figured more ram might reduce the page file use to 0% from 0.5% average and it has.
> Thanks for helping BTW.


I honestly don't set IO too high but +200mv would be safe. Just remember this will add extra heat to the cpu 

Also if you find 200mv doesn't help chances are this setting isn't the one working for you. Set it back or add 50mv only.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwilightRavens

white owl said:


> Do you remember the voltages you set for VCC?
> I've pretty much given up at this point but I haven't tried that. Just having the 16gb seems to be better than OCd 1800Mhz so I'm still happy. There were times in Fortnite when my FPS would dip under 144 and I haven't seen it happen since then, my CPU and GPU are plenty for this game so I figured more ram might reduce the page file use to 0% from 0.5% average and it has.
> Thanks for helping BTW.


I use a +0.250 offset for System agent, +0.150 on the Digital and Analog Voltage.


----------



## white owl

Ok thanks guys, I'll give it a shot sometime soon.


----------



## Groove2013

Maximus VII Hero BIOS 3503 (Beta) with Microcode 24 available @ Asus.

Cache 4.5 GHz
1.243 vs. 1.249V (Microcode 24 vs. 19) - 2 steps diffference Prime95 29.4.8 2x custom AVX.
Core 4.8 GHz
1.259 vs. 1.294V (Microcode 24 vs. 19) - already 2 hours Prime95 29.4.8 custom AVX.
Input at the moment @ 1.984V. will lower it later.


----------



## JackCY

I did not notice any improvement from these "magic" patches, certainly not a +100MHz at equal voltage. Without a week spent testing it's impossible to tell how much voltage difference for true stability if any difference there is. Prime is a simple burner for example, almost anything can pass Prime if you can cool it enough but it will fail with more complex things.


----------



## Dw4rd

Hey Everyone,

I know I'm a bit late to the 4790K! I'm currently on a i5-4690, MSI Z97 Gaming 3, 1060 6GB, 16GB 1600Mhz system. I have just purchased a i7-4790K with a batch number of "X51......" from Vietnam as I just wanted to upgrade my CPU and not my motherboard and memory too.

Before my i5 I had a C2D E6550 which I overclocked so I have a little bit of understanding of the concept! I'm not chasing 4.6Ghz+ as I like to keep my temps and power (reasonably) down. I'm probably only chasing 4.5Ghz. Is it best if I just game/stress test my 4790K at stock for a week to see what the voltage and temps fluctuate at before chasing 4.5?

My cooler is a Cooler Master Hyper 212X

Thanks


----------



## white owl

You can but it's a waste of time imo. If that's a use case you aren't aiming for then why test it? I can't see what useful information you could get from it.
Set to 4.5 and stabilize it, 4.5 is pretty easy but 4 year old paste is going to make it fairly warm.
Once you find you're vcore just apply that to the offset or adaptive.


----------



## Dw4rd

white owl said:


> You can but it's a waste of time imo. If that's a use case you aren't aiming for then why test it? I can't see what useful information you could get from it.
> Set to 4.5 and stabilize it, 4.5 is pretty easy but 4 year old paste is going to make it fairly warm.
> Once you find you're vcore just apply that to the offset or adaptive.


Yeah good point, thanks.

When setting it to 4.5 initially, is 1.2V a good starting point? Or do I need to observe what voltage it gets to when it turbos's to 4.4 at stock to get an idea of the volts?


----------



## white owl

You can start at 1.2v but back up your OS first, it'll likely crash pretty quickly.
I never bothered with any stock testing on mine. I would be using different values anyway.


----------



## TwilightRavens

white owl said:


> You can start at 1.2v but back up your OS first, it'll likely crash pretty quickly.
> I never bothered with any stock testing on mine. I would be using different values anyway.


9 times out of 10 the chip will be stable at stock, unless you bought a chip that was so badly abused in that case you’ll find that out pretty quickly without stressing. But then again when I get a brand new chip i’ll use it for a week unmodified that way if something does pop up then the RMA is easy as pie.


----------



## white owl

I bought mine BNIB all those years ago and mine wasn't stable with only 1.2v, especially with the stock paste. Sure it posted and ran Aida pretty well but once I started learning more about OCing I quickly found out how unstable it was. Once I swapped out my 750TI for a 980 the increased load on the CPU proved just how unstable it was. After trying all sorts of stress tests I finally tried P95 and found that if it won't crash it after 2 hours of Small FFT it won't crash in games either.
If it takes more than 1.25 to stabilize 4.5 you should be suspicious of a turd CPU lol


----------



## DevilsCrayon

Hey guys, new guy here!

I'm running a 4690k in my system that I bought second hand. I recently traded my Corsair AIO for a Noctua NH-D15, and it did wonders for both noise and my thermals. This made me want to get it going a bit faster(I never made it past 4,3GHz on my AIO, which was semi-broken). Currently I'm running 4,4GHz at 1,26 volts, stable for 2 hours OCCT and 2 hours Prime95 back to back, temps around 65c with peaks around 72-73 for the highest core. Although after reading up a bit I suspect some power saving settings could be the problem when I've had stability issues on lower voltages.. or am I way off? 

Anyway, my real concern is what voltage I can run for a 24/7 clock? I would like to have it as fast as possible for the time I plan to have it, which is until Intel finally drop 10nm. Heart says 6 months, head says 2 years... I've previously thought I had lost the silicon lottery, but I'm hoping at least some of it has been my power management and voltage delivery settings.

My mobo is an Asus Z97-P and I'm running 4x4GB of unmatched [email protected] XMP, which somehow works. I'm thinking I can maybe squeeze around 4,6GHz out of it using adaptive/offset voltage, but I have struggeled to get this to work.. last time I tried it, it showed up as 1,47V or something upon boot (CPU-Z and HWInfo64), and I instantly booted down with my heart in my throat and set it back to manual. 

Hope someone can be bothered to teach a relative noob some tricks. Or tell me if my chip is a dud, and I should just stick to my 4,4 stable


----------



## white owl

Set to default. Set cache and ram to stock speeds and voltage manually. Enable the board to use more current to prevent throttling.
Running 2 stress tests for two hours is worse than running either for 4. I use Small FFT for two hours on the core, then again for the cache, then I use 6 hours of blend when I get to the ram. If I can pass that, I never have issues.
As for voltage it just depends, if you're already in the 70s with 1.26 you aren't likely to make it much farther but if it were cooled better you can get up to 1.35 usually. 1.4v may be possible but you'll hit a thermal wall first usually plus you're making 0.05v+ jumps just to get 100mhz usually. I hit a serious wall at around 1.3v (4.7ghz) where it would take more than 1.35v to hit 4.8ghz. Since there's almost no performance difference I just leave it where it is. My CPU has ran with 1.312v for years now and I have no signs of degradation. IIRC I top out at 83c with Small FFT at this voltage.
After everything is stable you can enable adaptive of offset and call it a day. My cooler is a piece of crap or the load temps would be much better lol.
Mixing ram is likely to cause issues when you test with blend, best to rule that out as a crash factor when overclocking the core...or anything really. You're likely having issues because the stock paste on the chips sucks and the mixed ram.


----------



## DevilsCrayon

Thanks for the speedy reply, white owl! 

So I had it running at 4,[email protected],28V, and it crashed about an hour into Prime95 small FFTs and chill. Temps were pretty similar, maybe around 75 for the highest peak. I didn't really feel like going much higher at the time, so I just reverted to 4,[email protected],26 at that point. Hearing you have been able to run at over 1,3 for years makes me feel a bit better, I might even try to reach 4,6. I also had my load line-setting on auto, I guess it's better to set it specifically then?

I have also run memtest86 to test my ram, and this has passed with no problems(~1hr). I'll try to test with blend as well, see where that leaves me! Thanks again!


----------



## TwilightRavens

DevilsCrayon said:


> Thanks for the speedy reply, white owl!
> 
> So I had it running at 4,[email protected],28V, and it crashed about an hour into Prime95 small FFTs and chill. Temps were pretty similar, maybe around 75 for the highest peak. I didn't really feel like going much higher at the time, so I just reverted to 4,[email protected],26 at that point. Hearing you have been able to run at over 1,3 for years makes me feel a bit better, I might even try to reach 4,6. I also had my load line-setting on auto, I guess it's better to set it specifically then?
> 
> I have also run memtest86 to test my ram, and this has passed with no problems(~1hr). I'll try to test with blend as well, see where that leaves me! Thanks again!


If its any extra consolation I ran my old 4690K at 4.4GHz and 1.35v for about 3 years but I kept the temps under 80C and I had 0 issues, I only sold it recently to pay for my wife's Ryzen system, but the guy I sold it to is a close friend and is telling me its still going strong.


----------



## white owl

DevilsCrayon said:


> Thanks for the speedy reply, white owl!
> 
> So I had it running at 4,[email protected],28V, and it crashed about an hour into Prime95 small FFTs and chill. Temps were pretty similar, maybe around 75 for the highest peak. I didn't really feel like going much higher at the time, so I just reverted to 4,[email protected],26 at that point. Hearing you have been able to run at over 1,3 for years makes me feel a bit better, I might even try to reach 4,6. I also had my load line-setting on auto, I guess it's better to set it specifically then?
> 
> I have also run memtest86 to test my ram, and this has passed with no problems(~1hr). I'll try to test with blend as well, see where that leaves me! Thanks again!


 Memtest is almost useless when overclocking as it only makes sure the data is correct (or something like that). It doesn't actually stress the ram.
My results were about like yours when I got my CPU, I could get 4.5Ghz with 1.25ish but once I tried to push past it the CPU just wouldn't stabilize. Temps weren't even that bad TBH. After the delid it was a new CPU, luckily these CPU's can be easily done with a vise and some gallium. The newer CPU's have a thinner PCB so it's too risky but still possible.


Either way LLC affects the way your VRM responds to a load, it can under compensate or overcompensate. Each board is different but it's easy to figure out, set LLC to the highest setting with your current OC (manual vcore) then boot and run P95 v26.6 (or any stress test that pulls a lot of power). Monitor your vcore and input voltage (VCCIN) at idle and then under load. Go back to the bios and set it to the lowest setting and repeat. Now you'll have a good idea of what it does (if anything). The goal is to try to set LLC to reach what you have set in the BIOS while under load, a little under or a little over is OK but a little lower is usually better than higher.
Not sure if you've read this or not:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-intel-cpus/1411077-haswell-overclocking-guide-statistics.html
All the info you need is in there, I advise reading it a few times as that's how most of us learned the ins and outs of our CPUs to an almost personal level. 



All that being said your vcore sounds pretty high for what clock speed you have, most of us could get 4.5 with 1.26ish give or take a smidge. I really think you should pull the extra sticks of ram if you haven't already...plus the min things in the guide which is mostly just setting all other variables to stock speed and voltage manually. You'd be surprised at how much of a difference that made for me when I was learning to OC this thing and then again when I went for 5ghz. I've really never heard of anyone having a hard time getting 4.5ghz as that is pretty standard for these CPUs. The board is only 4 phase which could be a factor too but is it possible that the CPU was run really hard by the previous owner?


Like @TwilightRavens said you can use as much as 1.35v safely but you really want load temps under 80c when you're pushing that much and especially if you're using more. That's just my opinion though...neither one of us degraded ours so apparently we did something right haha.


----------



## DevilsCrayon

white owl said:


> Memtest is almost useless when overclocking as it only makes sure the data is correct (or something like that). It doesn't actually stress the ram.
> My results were about like yours when I got my CPU, I could get 4.5Ghz with 1.25ish but once I tried to push past it the CPU just wouldn't stabilize. Temps weren't even that bad TBH. After the delid it was a new CPU, luckily these CPU's can be easily done with a vise and some gallium. The newer CPU's have a thinner PCB so it's too risky but still possible.
> 
> 
> Either way LLC affects the way your VRM responds to a load, it can under compensate or overcompensate. Each board is different but it's easy to figure out, set LLC to the highest setting with your current OC (manual vcore) then boot and run P95 v26.6 (or any stress test that pulls a lot of power). Monitor your vcore and input voltage (VCCIN) at idle and then under load. Go back to the bios and set it to the lowest setting and repeat. Now you'll have a good idea of what it does (if anything). The goal is to try to set LLC to reach what you have set in the BIOS while under load, a little under or a little over is OK but a little lower is usually better than higher.
> Not sure if you've read this or not:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-intel-cpus/1411077-haswell-overclocking-guide-statistics.html
> All the info you need is in there, I advise reading it a few times as that's how most of us learned the ins and outs of our CPUs to an almost personal level.
> 
> 
> 
> All that being said your vcore sounds pretty high for what clock speed you have, most of us could get 4.5 with 1.26ish give or take a smidge. I really think you should pull the extra sticks of ram if you haven't already...plus the min things in the guide which is mostly just setting all other variables to stock speed and voltage manually. You'd be surprised at how much of a difference that made for me when I was learning to OC this thing and then again when I went for 5ghz. I've really never heard of anyone having a hard time getting 4.5ghz as that is pretty standard for these CPUs. The board is only 4 phase which could be a factor too but is it possible that the CPU was run really hard by the previous owner?
> 
> 
> Like @TwilightRavens said you can use as much as 1.35v safely but you really want load temps under 80c when you're pushing that much and especially if you're using more. That's just my opinion though...neither one of us degraded ours so apparently we did something right haha.


Yeah, I've been toying with the idea of a delid as well. Might have a go at it if I cant get much more than 4,4! 

That thread looks really good, I'll definitely follow that once I'm ready to go again!  

Yeah, thats what I've heard as well. I just figured I'd lost the silicon lottery. I'll try to stress my ram, see if it could be part of the problem when I'm done at work! Try to get everything done the right way, in the right order!  

@ TwilightRavens: Haha, that does make me feel a bit better actually! I definitely won't be as scared of voltage as I have been, reading the experiences on here! Thanks again, guys!


----------



## Scotty99

Anyone have experience overclocking these chips with MSI boards? I have a 4670k and a z97 krait and was wondering if a mere adjustment to the multi would be enough for a small OC, say like 4.2. Thats how my sandy bridge chip was and the auto voltages it sent to the CPU were pretty close to what was needed for a given frequency.


----------



## DevilsCrayon

How am I looking? With this setup I got BSOD after about 15 minutes in Prime, currently trying with 1,32V. Hitting peak temps of about 75c on a single core. 

https://i.imgur.com/Z3AamqU.jpg

I am a bit worried that my board doesn't give me "live" vcore readings, though. Or am I missing something in HWInfo? Cpu-Z gives the same voltage reading as the ones labelled VID in HWinfo. My input voltage setting is now on high(Asus Z97-P mobo). I tried extreme, and it ran approx 1.88V, while this setting hits 1.8V max.


----------



## FrostyAMD

Have had this system for a while. 4790 + Asrock OC Formula Bios 1.30. Today while experimenting with some overclock I find my LLC level stuck at 1. Want to change to LLC 2 but seem to stuck trying to highlight the place for llc will not work just skips to the next setting. Figure I got some thing enabled or disabled that prevent me from changing the setting. Any help or suggestion would be most appreciated.


----------



## TwilightRavens

white owl said:


> <snip>
> Like @TwilightRavens said you can use as much as 1.35v safely but you really want load temps under 80c when you're pushing that much and especially if you're using more. That's just my opinion though...neither one of us degraded ours so apparently we did something right haha.


Yeah pretty much that, I didn't delid it until a few months before I sold it so it ran 1.35v on the stock Intel toothpaste. I don't know if any higher than 1.35v is safe on Haswell because that was as high as I ran, and 1.4v on the Broadwell that replaced my 4690K, but Broadwell is not comparable to Haswell in voltages because Intel 14nm can take 1.52v max and 1.42v for max 24/7 vs Haswell (Devil's Canyon) 1.35v (max water/high end air/high end aio) 1.4v (max for suicide) 1.3v (max most air coolers can handle and 120mm aios)


----------



## white owl

DevilsCrayon said:


> How am I looking? With this setup I got BSOD after about 15 minutes in Prime, currently trying with 1,32V. Hitting peak temps of about 75c on a single core.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/Z3AamqU.jpg
> 
> I am a bit worried that my board doesn't give me "live" vcore readings, though. Or am I missing something in HWInfo? Cpu-Z gives the same voltage reading as the ones labelled VID in HWinfo. My input voltage setting is now on high(Asus Z97-P mobo). I tried extreme, and it ran approx 1.88V, while this setting hits 1.8V max.


 That's just what the CPU is requesting, it's almost never even close to what your vcore is...I don't see an actual vcore reading. You can't find it anywhere?

Your input voltage (VCCIN) of 1.8v is good, that's ideal for any OC you can get on that board.


If you can't find a vcore reading anywhere...well that's bad. I'd still do it though. Set LLC to the middle setting. With manual vcore in the BIOS you should be getting pretty close to what you've set. If it were me (going for 4.6ghz) I'd just run 0.01v higher until you can pass prime for about an hour. Try to just use it for a while after that to see if you get crashes in games with unlimited FPS.
But what I'd actually do is stabilize 4.5ghz and leave it until you get delidded. 75c isn't bad on P95 but considering the board I really wouldn't just toss vcore at it until it's stable unless you can afford to kill it and it's not a big loss. In my case it's still my only PC and I use it a lot for movies and TV.


----------



## DevilsCrayon

white owl said:


> That's just what the CPU is requesting, it's almost never even close to what your vcore is...I don't see an actual vcore reading. You can't find it anywhere?
> 
> Your input voltage (VCCIN) of 1.8v is good, that's ideal for any OC you can get on that board.
> 
> 
> If you can't find a vcore reading anywhere...well that's bad. I'd still do it though. Set LLC to the middle setting. With manual vcore in the BIOS you should be getting pretty close to what you've set. If it were me (going for 4.6ghz) I'd just run 0.01v higher until you can pass prime for about an hour. Try to just use it for a while after that to see if you get crashes in games with unlimited FPS.
> But what I'd actually do is stabilize 4.5ghz and leave it until you get delidded. 75c isn't bad on P95 but considering the board I really wouldn't just toss vcore at it until it's stable unless you can afford to kill it and it's not a big loss. In my case it's still my only PC and I use it a lot for movies and TV.


I did find a readout in AI Suite(Asus bloatware), but the same program reads my CPU-temp at around 40c under Prime load, so I doubt it's working correctly.. 

I ended up giving up at 1,33 and still crashing out of prime, so i just reverted back to my tried and tested 4,4/1,26V for now. I don't really trust my board, as it was giving about 1,5V to my cpu upon boot when I tried adaptive voltage. Think I'll keep it at 4,4 for now, it's nice to have 35c idle temps as well! 

Thanks for the tips though, I'll definitely try pushing it when I finally decide on an upgrade!


----------



## lqcorsa

Let's say a certain someone delidded his chip and can push 1.4v without reaching 70c on a stress test. So far I've seen:

1.2v is the safe 24/7 limit. 1.3 from others. 1.4 on page 1 here. Some people say if you have good cooling, 1.4. Others say you'll degrade too quickly over 1.325 regardless of temps.

Confusing...


----------



## white owl

Depends on a lot of things. If you can run 1.4v vcore without needing VCCIN over 1.9v then that's great but I wouldn't run those voltages on a chip that I depended on or on one that's used often with a heavy load.
If someone were still using a Devil's Canyon CPU at 1.4v after all this time I'd be inclined to believe them but the fact is that more voltage does degrade CPUs faster. Cooling them helps but 1.5v is going to degrade fast even with a chilled system.
There isn't a magical safe voltage but I can say that 1.3v is safe for years of use and that 1.4vcore with 2v VCCIN over a 1 year period under heavy loads will degrade it.


----------



## TwilightRavens

lqcorsa said:


> Let's say a certain someone delidded his chip and can push 1.4v without reaching 70c on a stress test. So far I've seen:
> 
> 1.2v is the safe 24/7 limit. 1.3 from others. 1.4 on page 1 here. Some people say if you have good cooling, 1.4. Others say you'll degrade too quickly over 1.325 regardless of temps.
> 
> Confusing...


Yeah I mean 1.35v is what I would consider the absolute max of what I would consider safe without serious degradation. I mean if you can cool it then going over that is fine, but we cannot guarantee that you will or will not face chip degradation.


----------



## lqcorsa

I figured as much. I can cool just fine. I ran AIDA test and went to work. Came back 8 hours later and my max temp was like 65c at 4.7 Ghz . LM is amazing! Problem is I need 1.33v to get there. I've tried 4.8, but I couldn't get it stable for even 15 minutes at 1.37v so I figured 4.7 must be the max she's comfortable with unless there's other tricks I don't know about. I figure the extra 100 MHz isn't going to make much of a difference anyway so I just threw all of my fans into the lowest possible RPM so I'm just cool and quiet now :3


----------



## white owl

Aida was the first program I stressed with and the first I dismissed. Not only is it too cool but it's too easy to run. Aida has great features but stress isn't one of them. Blender is a real piece of software that runs hotter and crashes faster so that's a real world application that you might crash in if you stabilized using Aida. P95 v26.6 runs just slightly warmer but it crashes even faster. 
I've found that Fortnite with unlimited FPS and Battlefield are harder to run than Aida and even RealBench. 
RealBench might work if you have hours and hours just to stress the core but IMO a game shouldn't crash faster than your stress test can.
What ran for 2 hours in RealBench ran for about 2 minutes in P95 26.6 before crashing. The way I see it, the sooner you can stabilize, the sooner you can stop stressing. Since degradation is a real and preventable outcome I feel like stabilizing ASAP is very important when using the higher end of the voltage scale.
If P95 Small FFT 26.6 runs for 2 hours on the core I call it good, repeat on the cache, then I do the RAM and the rest of the system with Blend which runs very cool while also crashing very fast compared to other tests. I haven't had any stability issues after sticking to this method but I did before when I was trying to use Aida and RealBench.

Edit: Aida also runs in the high 60s for me with my junk 212 Evo. I use 1.312v under load.
To get past 4.7ghz with 1.35 has proven difficult for me as well.
Make sure your cache and ram are stock speeds with manual voltage before trying to stress at 4.8ghz. After that have you changed your VCCIN? Try bumping it to 0.5v over vcore. With 1.312v under load in HWInfo I use 1.8v VCCIN. Keep it under 1.9v.
What are your rig specs?


----------



## Dw4rd

My 4790K arrived, it's a fairly late one I think: X542C101. Unfortunately it's not going in until early next week. I'll report back then on it 

Can't wait!


----------



## neurotix

Still rocking my 4790k!

Though it may be showing its age.... I appear to have a CPU bottleneck in SOTTR with my GPUs. However I use Win7 and thus, cant use DX12 mode. And it seems to only be in the benchmark. Gameplay is fine on Ultra @ 5760x1080...rarely goes below 60fps. Cards are only utilized around 75%.

Every other recent game Ive tried has run on Ultra or mixed Ultra/High no problem, even the benchmarks... Far Cry 5's bench got 80-odd fps at that resolution.

I think I will need a platform upgrade within 2 years or so...


----------



## lqcorsa

white owl said:


> Aida was the first program I stressed with and the first I dismissed. Not only is it too cool but it's too easy to run. Aida has great features but stress isn't one of them.


That was good advice, thanks. Seems Blender does get the chip a bit warmer. Still acceptable for me but indeed warmer. 

I didn’t touch my cache or memory frequency and my VRIN is locked at 1.9. I hit 1.332v under load. Overall if I need another half volt to get 100 MHz out of the chip I’ll just leave it alone. Seems like the general consensus is 1.35 is the red zone.

It’s delidded with Conductonaut and a free floating IHS coated in Kyronaut, cooled with an H100i in push. Solved all of the temp problems it’s had for years once I did that. Founders GTX970 with an Accelero IV, 1600 MHz 16 GB Vengeance memory at 1.5v XMP, SSDs and what not on Win10.


----------



## AndyC1976

Just delidded my 4790K and thought I might try to see what sort of speed I can overclock to now....Just curious as to one thing I noticed when looking at my new temps.

When I run the Intel stress test HWiNFO shows the VID constant @ 1.22 across all 4 cores and them running at 4.339Ghz.....Temps peak @ 73C 
However if I'm gaming etc the cores still hit a max of 4.339Ghz, but the VID rises to 1.27 on each core and temps peak at 80C
Was just wondering why the VID is lower when running the stress test despite CPU clock speed being the same, and utilization showing as 100%?


----------



## JackCY

AndyC1976 said:


> Just delidded my 4790K and thought I might try to see what sort of speed I can overclock to now....Just curious as to one thing I noticed when looking at my new temps.
> 
> When I run the Intel stress test HWiNFO shows the VID constant @ 1.22 across all 4 cores and them running at 4.339Ghz.....Temps peak @ 73C
> However if I'm gaming etc the cores still hit a max of 4.339Ghz, but the VID rises to 1.27 on each core and temps peak at 80C
> Was just wondering why the VID is lower when running the stress test despite CPU clock speed being the same, and utilization showing as 100%?


You're probably running adaptive voltage not locked manual.
For a delid your temperatures seem high to me. Gaming 80 °C at 1.27V? That's high even on non-delid.

---

I delided my 4690K finally couple days ago, had all the tools and time for it finally. Plus mirror polished the IHS when it was off.
Don't know how people end up using too much liquid metal that they get crazy pools of it. I've used Conductonaut with it's microtip, made a tiny drop applied it to die. It applied and spread very easily no pressure needed. Surface was cleaned prior with provided IMHO crappy 70% isopropylalcohol pads and left pools of water with "stained" surface, so I've used my own 99.7% and cleaned it with that since that leaves way less of a visible residue and no water. LM seemed too little, made another tiny drop, then again on IHS 2 drops. Tried adding more but it always stays in the provided swab and won't pool on die nor IHS, sucked back from the swab what was in it. No pooling, no bare surface, you can see the touches from a swab and tiny "dots" where you lift swab off of surface. IHS is rough on inside and outside, has lines in it in one direction, a real piece rubbish from Intel. Sanded and polished outside to a mirror.

No photos of LM, was too busy to get it in and covered so it won't collect dust.

Used a cheapo nail polish over capacitors but first try it peeled off even after a good while as I applied too much. It does like to peel off from very smooth surfaces even when it's a single thin hardened layer it can break/chip off.



Code:


	Core	4.5GHz	1.230V	Vin	1.600V	
	Ring	4.2GHz	1.170V			
						
AIDA64 FPU after warm up 10min MAX+AVG from HWINFO64						
						
	Stock		Delid		Difference	
	ambient	21.0 °C	ambient	20.5 °C	ambient	-0.5 °C
core	MAX	AVG	MAX	AVG	MAX	AVG
0	79.0 °C	72.0 °C	63.0 °C	58.0 °C	-15.5 °C	-13.5 °C
1	81.0 °C	79.0 °C	67.0 °C	65.0 °C	-13.5 °C	-13.5 °C
2	76.0 °C	74.0 °C	64.0 °C	62.0 °C	-11.5 °C	-11.5 °C
3	70.0 °C	67.0 °C	61.0 °C	59.0 °C	 -8.5 °C	 -7.5 °C
AVG	76.5 °C	73.0 °C	63.8 °C	61.0 °C	-12.3 °C	-11.5 °C

There have been people running 1.4-1.45V for a long time here I think.
Plus if you enable speedstep and/or use adaptive voltage then most of the time your voltage will be low anyway.
Intel does recommend certain voltage ranges but on Haswell/DC that's Vccin and I can't find them mentioning Vcore or Vring.
1.5V can kill on air has been said by sin in the old guide.

I will run 4.8-8-7-7GHz at 1.4V adaptive, not sure I want to push 1.45V and see if 4.8GHz on all cores is stable, will see. Can probably lower Vccin from 1.77V. Ring 4.2GHz 1.170V and 2.4GHz RAM. In Aida64 FPU it peaks at 80C around same as 4.5GHz was before delid.

Removing IHS glue and polishing top of IHS... it seems this makes it damn close to what LGA will allow mounting a cooler. Only two finger screw the cooler on so hopefully not too tight and it seems it has hit the LGA metal bracket.


----------



## AndyC1976

The temps were peaking at 92C before so it's a decent reduction. Those highest temps tend to be specifically with iRacing, which punishes the CPU much more than GPU.... I haven't tested other games yet, but I'd expect them not to produce that high a temp based on what I saw prior to delidding.

I might try and set the voltage manually at 1.22 and see if it is still stable when gaming. 

My case isn't the biggest so that might be another factor. I'm using a Noctua U12P SE2 cooler, but I might switch out the fans for higher speed pwm versions and see what effect that has too.


----------



## white owl

AndyC1976 said:


> The temps were peaking at 92C before so it's a decent reduction. Those highest temps tend to be specifically with iRacing, which punishes the CPU much more than GPU.... I haven't tested other games yet, but I'd expect them not to produce that high a temp based on what I saw prior to delidding.
> 
> I might try and set the voltage manually at 1.22 and see if it is still stable when gaming.
> 
> My case isn't the biggest so that might be another factor. I'm using a Noctua U12P SE2 cooler, but I might switch out the fans for higher speed pwm versions and see what effect that has too.


You mentioned VID but not vcore which is the one that matters. What's your vcore set to in the BIOS? 
As long as you have good air flow there's no reason your CPU should be that hot. I have to use 1.4v to get my CPU up to 85c while running IBT...and that's with a 212 EVO.
Something is seriously wrong with your delid, cooler, mount, case or CPU.


----------



## JackCY

AndyC1976 said:


> The temps were peaking at 92C before so it's a decent reduction. Those highest temps tend to be specifically with iRacing, which punishes the CPU much more than GPU.... I haven't tested other games yet, but I'd expect them not to produce that high a temp based on what I saw prior to delidding.
> 
> I might try and set the voltage manually at 1.22 and see if it is still stable when gaming.
> 
> My case isn't the biggest so that might be another factor. I'm using a Noctua U12P SE2 cooler, but I might switch out the fans for higher speed pwm versions and see what effect that has too.


4690K 4.5GHz 1.23V running linpack was hitting 90C+ before delid, 75C delided.
AIDA64 FPU load only (the highest heat AIDA64 can do) is above in table.
Using GC Extreme for cooler paste with Thermalright Macho Rev.A (BW) that runs around 1000rpm 70C and 1300rpm 80C.
In gaming with 4.7GHz 1.38V (set as manual/override in UEFI, shows as VID in HWINFO and reports up to 1.4V as Vcore in the Nuvoton monitoring chip (all the voltages in it are reported a tiny bit higher), runs 55-60C average in Destiny 2 and it does load up the CPU rather well.
70C or so max when encoding with H265.

4790K runs a little hotter but not that much.

You can set "Vcore" on HW/DC but then the CPU itself decides based on other options and your desired voltage what it will run (it has FIVR), motherboard is feeding in Vccin such as 1.6-1.8V, usually 1.75V is default or there about as per Intel spec. Meaning VID and Vcore when using manual voltage are equal when CPU is under load and not limited. There are tons of options that can drop clocks and volts at certain situations if you want to even when using manual voltage, at least according to what my mobo reports and what options it has that I don't use that can lock max clocks at all times no matter what even if it's on fire.

Are you sure you mounted the cooler right? Enough paste? What power consumption is it reporting? Although that one tends to be unreliable :/


----------



## Droidriven

Howdy folks, I'm still rocking my [email protected] with no issues on AsRock Z97 Extreme 4 but I'm in the process of buying upgrades and seeing exactly how much I can push this 4790K.

I'm currently on air with CM Hyper 212 but will be getting a EVGA CLC 240mm water cooler(I compared to the H100i variants but CLC seemed to perform a little better) but I will be getting some Noctua NF F12's to use with the rad. I haven't chosen a thermal compound yet, any suggestions?

I have no graphics card but have a EVGA GTX 1050ti SSC coming in about a week.

My RAM is GSkill 1600(1866)MHz RAM but considering upgrading to 2400 or better.

EVGA 750w PSU

Questions, comnents or suggestions concerning what I have or the upgrades that I mentioned?

When I get it all together I'll be digging in and pushing this thing right up to its sustainable limit. 

Are there any additional little tricks, extras or mods with my components related to cooling and overclocking that I can implement? I don't care how tedious they are. I'm considering delidding and lapping for that little extra. 






Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## white owl

You're about to spend a few hundred bucks to not make your PC any faster. If you aren't delidded getting a better cooler is almost pointless. 
The CLCs still can't outperform air coolers, adding fans doesn't help since CLCs have such weak flow.
Basically you'd end up spending over $100 to have worse thermals than I have with the same cooler you have now. 
Usually CLCs are worse than air coolers like the D14/15 until you get into 280s and 360s where performance is very close. There would also be little difference between an EVGA and Corsair CLC since they use the same components to make them.

Your ram you said was 1600 Mhz and 1866? Going from 1866 to 2400 Mhz isn't going to make any noticeable difference. You'd be better off just overclocking what you have and getting the timings down.


----------



## Scotty99

white owl said:


> You're about to spend a few hundred bucks to not make your PC any faster. If you aren't delidded getting a better cooler is almost pointless.
> The CLCs still can't outperform air coolers, adding fans doesn't help since CLCs have such weak flow.
> Basically you'd end up spending over $100 to have worse thermals than I have with the same cooler you have now.
> Usually CLCs are worse than air coolers like the D14/15 until you get into 280s and 360s where performance is very close. There would also be little difference between an EVGA and Corsair CLC since they use the same components to make them.
> 
> Your ram you said was 1600 Mhz and 1866? Going from 1866 to 2400 Mhz isn't going to make any noticeable difference. You'd be better off just overclocking what you have and getting the timings down.


Wut?

I tested a be quiet dark rock pro 3 (one of the best tower coolers on the market) vs a nzxt x62 and the clc was at least 10c cooler under load with a 5ghz 1.4v 8700k. Of course you are right in the sense he should not be spending money on a 5 year old system like this tho, much better idea to save for a current gen rig.


----------



## Droidriven

white owl said:


> You're about to spend a few hundred bucks to not make your PC any faster. If you aren't delidded getting a better cooler is almost pointless.
> The CLCs still can't outperform air coolers, adding fans doesn't help since CLCs have such weak flow.
> Basically you'd end up spending over $100 to have worse thermals than I have with the same cooler you have now.
> Usually CLCs are worse than air coolers like the D14/15 until you get into 280s and 360s where performance is very close. There would also be little difference between an EVGA and Corsair CLC since they use the same components to make them.
> 
> Your ram you said was 1600 Mhz and 1866? Going from 1866 to 2400 Mhz isn't going to make any noticeable difference. You'd be better off just overclocking what you have and getting the timings down.


Yeah, initially, I had actually considered staying on air with a D15, lol. I guess I will then, unless there IS a 240 or 280 liquid cooler that can actually make a difference(my case does fit 2x140mm fans in the top, a 280 rad might fit with a little work if it's worth it), delidded of course. As a side note, I was considering trying 4 fans(inside and outside push/pull) with the rad to see if that would make a difference.

RAM was just a "maybe" thing, I'm actually fine with the 1600 clocked to 1866(XMP) that I have, I haven't played with timings but will once I've got hardware installed and start my rounds of OC testing, I'll OC CPU, RAM and GPU(GPU cooler maybe?) I doubt even using the fastest RAM my board is rated for would make much difference, though. But still, 1600 is kinda low in 2018, lol.


So, long story short, you're saying I'd be better off just getting the GPU and D15(maybe add the F12 fans?), correct?




Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven

Scotty99 said:


> Wut?
> 
> I tested a be quiet dark rock pro 3 (one of the best tower coolers on the market) vs a nzxt x62 and the clc was at least 10c cooler under load with a 5ghz 1.4v 8700k. Of course you are right in the sense he should not be spending money on a 5 year old system like this tho, much better idea to save for a current gen rig.


Also putting a build list together for a Ryzen 5 or 7 build, lol. I'm not an AMD kind of guy but I figured I'd give it a go and see what I get.

I guess I should state that I'm not a 1-rig user. I have a dozen or so, some I still tinker with. It's nothing for me to selectively buy hardware just to toy with on this system or that system instead of use daily. 

I do the same with phones and tablets(hence, my username), bit of a "mad scientist", I guess you could say, lol.
Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty99

Droidriven said:


> Also putting a build list together for a Ryzen 5 or 7 build, lol. I'm not an AMD kind of guy but I figured I'd give it a go and see what I get.
> 
> I guess I should state that I'm not a 1-rig user. I have a dozen or so, some I still tinker with. It's nothing for me to selectively buy hardware just to toy with on this system or that system instead of use daily.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


Ah makes sense lol, i also just recently bought a 4670k and a few parts to combine with some i already had lying around to mess with. 80 bucks seemed a bit high for a 4670k but considering it was delivered to my door that saved me a drive finding one locally for ~60 which i consider fair for a 5 year old i5.


----------



## Droidriven

Scotty99 said:


> Ah makes sense lol, i also just recently bought a 4670k and a few parts to combine with some i already had lying around to mess with. 80 bucks seemed a bit high for a 4670k but considering it was delivered to my door that saved me a drive finding one locally for ~60 which i consider fair for a 5 year old i5.


Yeah, I did that with a few 775-771 systems a few years ago because the parts were dirt cheap, lol. A labor of love, if nothing else.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## white owl

I'm saying you should delid it and OC it as is. see what you already have can do. I'm using 8gb of 1333 and I want faster ram and more of it...but I'd hate to buy a 16gb kit of DDR3 in 2018. Even at $50 for a used kit it's still not worth it imo.
My point is there's no amount of money you can throw at a Haswell rig that's going to make it much faster. I have a 212 EVO at 4.7ghz with 1.312v, I'm not thermally limited in any way and the only thing that keeps me from making it faster is the fact that I'm at my vcore wall where scaling starts getting steeper and I really don't see the point.


----------



## Droidriven

white owl said:


> I'm saying you should delid it and OC it as is. see what you already have can do. I'm using 8gb of 1333 and I want faster ram and more of it...but I'd hate to buy a 16gb kit of DDR3 in 2018. Even at $50 for a used kit it's still not worth it imo.
> My point is there's no amount of money you can throw at a Haswell rig that's going to make it much faster. I have a 212 EVO at 4.7ghz with 1.312v, I'm not thermally limited in any way and the only thing that keeps me from making it faster is the fact that I'm at my vcore wall where scaling starts getting steeper and I really don't see the point.


Yeah, my 212 EVO does fine at 4.7 but doesn't cut it at 4.8 during stress test. It boots and runs at 4.8 but gets too hot during stress test. I might could do some tweaking to what I have to get 4.8(+) stable, but I think it will be easier or more consistent with a better cooler, delidding/lapping and about the best thermal compound I can get. As for whether I "need" another cooler isn't an issue, I have a couple other systems that could stand a better cooler, for my purposes, it won't be a waste. 






Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## white owl

Droidriven said:


> Yeah, my 212 EVO does fine at 4.7 but doesn't cut it at 4.8 during stress test. It boots and runs at 4.8 but gets too hot during stress test. I might could do some tweaking to what I have to get 4.8(+) stable, but I think it will be easier or more consistent with a better cooler, delidding/lapping and about the best thermal compound I can get. As for whether I "need" another cooler isn't an issue, I have a couple other systems that could stand a better cooler, for my purposes, it won't be a waste.


Delidding will knock over 10c off your core temps. Mine was closer to 20c IIRC.


----------



## MixedC

I throw everything at my 4690K recently to get it running @4.7 nope. 
The only 3 things I know of and didnt do: 
Delid,
Remove other 2 RAM sticks because I need them, 
Try different microcode

It was set 1.22v 44x for 2-3 years, I decided to up the clocks.

1.35 @4.7 nope
with 1.9v VRIN nope
with 1.15V Uncore nope
1.355 nope 
1.360 nope 
1.370 nope 
1.375 kind of there 
1.381V (under load) and stable.

but I guess it is too much voltage for 0.1 ghz because I am running 4.6 @ 1.32V and it is 1.32 is .01 more than what it needs.

So, Should I go 1.38V, cooling wise I am fine can keep it under 80C while running XTu Stress test and usual tasks takes it around 70C.
But 1.381v? I wonder if it worths 0.06V bump and how long can I keep it that way.


----------



## white owl

XTU is a pretty poor stress test IMO.
Using the latest BIOS might help but if temps can hit 70c under normal loads you won't likely stabilize 4.7Ghz with any vcore until you make it cooler so it can scale better.
My uncore voltage is still on auto.
VRIN only needs to be 0.5v over vcore, I actually use a little less than that.


Your board may also be limiting you. What are your VRM temps under load?


----------



## JackCY

Droidriven said:


> Howdy folks, I'm still rocking my [email protected] with no issues on AsRock Z97 Extreme 4 but I'm in the process of buying upgrades and seeing exactly how much I can push this 4790K.
> 
> I'm currently on air with CM Hyper 212 but will be getting a EVGA CLC 240mm water cooler(I compared to the H100i variants but CLC seemed to perform a little better) but I will be getting some Noctua NF F12's to use with the rad. I haven't chosen a thermal compound yet, any suggestions?
> 
> I have no graphics card but have a EVGA GTX 1050ti SSC coming in about a week.
> 
> My RAM is GSkill 1600(1866)MHz RAM but considering upgrading to 2400 or better.
> 
> EVGA 750w PSU
> 
> Questions, comnents or suggestions concerning what I have or the upgrades that I mentioned?
> 
> When I get it all together I'll be digging in and pushing this thing right up to its sustainable limit.
> 
> Are there any additional little tricks, extras or mods with my components related to cooling and overclocking that I can implement? I don't care how tedious they are. I'm considering delidding and lapping for that little extra.


A waste of money. CLC/AIO suck, their only advantage is sometimes easier mounting if you have the space for rad.
GPUs... wait for 7nm in 2019 or get a used 1070/Vega56+ or RX580-590/1060 if on budget.
PSU there are a few decent ones and Shilka can list you what models to check. Usually it's still RMx, G2 and other EVGA made by SF and Seasonic, Seasonic Focus/Prime, but there are more.

You will not get much extra from better cooling and not much even from RAM. What deliding does is allow you to use higher voltages that would otherwise produce too high temperatures.

At this point wait for 7nm AMD CPU and GPU in 2019, buy a used GPU if you need one and you're well set.
The expected issue with 7nm GPUs is at least for me that farms will again eat them all and starve retail market dry for a year. Especially AMD GPUs do that but Nvidia's latest launches aren't that much better with availability and pricing after launch. Every new leap in GPUs and farms eat the supply either to mine data or mine stupid coins.

---

I'm running 4.7GHz @ 1.38V after running 4.5GHz @ 1.23V for years. The temperatures are fine to push voltage now after delid. I don't need high Vccin, none Devil Canyon really do, +0.3v is fine but I set it to +0.4V which is the recommended minimum but in reality you can run even less than +0.3V but with higher overclocks who wants to do the endless testing to be sure.

---

751 in Cinebench R15, 4750MHz @ 1.4V.


----------



## Dw4rd

Got my 4790K installed 

Have just done some (stock) TimeSpy looping with the CPU benchmark to see what the temps and Vcore are:

What do you think? Room temp is 21 degrees and that is with the stock CPU fan curve, I'll most likely bump it up a little.

I also swapped out the stock CPU heatsink fan from my 212x with a Noctua NF-F12 PWM fan.

Cheers


----------



## Dw4rd

Okay I like to live on the edge!!

Just changed the cpu Vcore to 1.2V and set the cpu to 4.5Ghz. Has dropped the temps by about 5 degrees as the default MSI bios pushed the Vcore to 1.29V with default clocks.

Have to go to work now but will do some stress testing tomorrow (OCCT, Cinebench & Intel XTU)


----------



## Droidriven

JackCY said:


> A waste of money. CLC/AIO suck, their only advantage is sometimes easier mounting if you have the space for rad.
> GPUs... wait for 7nm in 2019 or get a used 1070/Vega56+ or RX580-590/1060 if on budget.
> PSU there are a few decent ones and Shilka can list you what models to check. Usually it's still RMx, G2 and other EVGA made by SF and Seasonic, Seasonic Focus/Prime, but there are more.
> 
> You will not get much extra from better cooling and not much even from RAM. What deliding does is allow you to use higher voltages that would otherwise produce too high temperatures.
> 
> At this point wait for 7nm AMD CPU and GPU in 2019, buy a used GPU if you need one and you're well set.
> The expected issue with 7nm GPUs is at least for me that farms will again eat them all and starve retail market dry for a year. Especially AMD GPUs do that but Nvidia's latest launches aren't that much better with availability and pricing after launch. Every new leap in GPUs and farms eat the supply either to mine data or mine stupid coins.
> 
> ---
> 
> I'm running 4.7GHz @ 1.38V after running 4.5GHz @ 1.23V for years. The temperatures are fine to push voltage now after delid. I don't need high Vccin, none Devil Canyon really do, +0.3v is fine but I set it to +0.4V which is the recommended minimum but in reality you can run even less than +0.3V but with higher overclocks who wants to do the endless testing to be sure.
> 
> ---
> 
> 751 in Cinebench R15, 4750MHz @ 1.4V.


I've already decided to delid/lap and get a D15. When I use the preset 4.7 OC profile in my BIOS, then I run C-bench, my temps are about 90° with my 212 EVO. I might can shave 15° off with a slighter better cooler and delid/lap. It scores 947 in C-bench at 4.7 with nothing changed from the day I built it, but that's too hot. I might can get that down 1-5° with a little cleaning and reapplication of compound though. Maybe I'll try squeezing 4.8 with a manual set OC instead of the built-in profile, 4.7 is the highest profile, but I need better than 212 EVO to do it. The 4.6 preset OC scores 930 with temps at 72°. I seem to have a tiny bit of headroom that I can maybe take advantage of with some tweaking and a little cleaning/detailing.

The preset profiles that are built-in probably have sloppy default values, I've never taken the time to tweak any of them other than when I first built it to see if my 4790K would at least boot 4.8, I'm not sure what it'll take to get 4.8 stable and cool on my hardware.

I'm not a super gamer so waiting for the newest card isn't my gig, I'm not looking for anything special in the graphics department. 





Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## white owl

Any idea what your vcore is now?


----------



## Droidriven

white owl said:


> Any idea what your vcore is now?


@4.7 the Vcore is 1.400v(BIOS recommends 1.8-1.9 when OC, lol)

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## white owl

No wonder it's so hot! 1.4v for only 4.7ghz? Most are only using 1.4v for 5ghz with these CPUs.
There's no way it recommends 1.8v vcore, that would fry your CPU on post. 
You should probably read our Haswell OC guide. 1.4v on a stock CPU is super dangerous.


----------



## Droidriven

white owl said:


> No wonder it's so hot! 1.4v for only 4.7ghz? Most are only using 1.4v for 5ghz with these CPUs.
> There's no way it recommends 1.8v vcore, that would fry your CPU on post.
> You should probably read our Haswell OC guide. 1.4v on a stock CPU is super dangerous.


I read it 3 years ago when I put it all together but never got around to manually pushing anything, I didn't use it for a year or more not long after I built it. The 1.4v is what it defaults to with the 4.7 preset profile.

I'll try 1.3, then 1.2, maybe 1.1 and see what happens.


Edit: [email protected] 75° 1.3v score 942 and 949

[email protected] 70° 1.25v score 944

Lower just stays around same temp and scores lower. All of those were with all the other values at the defaults for that preset profile, only Vcore manually set.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## white owl

Score? You need to see if it's stable. You'll get the same speed regardless of vcore.
Are your cache and ram speed and voltage are on auto too? Not a great way to start.


----------



## Droidriven

white owl said:


> Score? You need to see if it's stable. You'll get the same speed regardless of vcore.
> Are your cache and ram speed and voltage are on auto too? Not a great way to start.


I was really only benching to initially check temps under load with the Vcore lowered from default, score didn't matter. 

It has always been stable at 4.7 no matter what I've done, and that's with the board's default 4.7 preset, never had a problem, there. 

RAM has always ran XMP profile at 1866 9/10/9/28 1.5v, never tweaked timings.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## white owl

I bet it's stable, you're using 1.4v which is way beyond safe voltage for a stock CPU.
XMP is good but it's not really ideal if you're trying to find your max core OC. Neither is stock cache voltage, between the ram, core and cache you have 3 variables that can crash when stressing. 

What exactly are we trying to accomplish here?
How long has your CPU been running the 1.4v preset? 

What is your reported vcore under heavy load (use hwinfo)? I'd recommend RealBench when you're trying to find your typical heavy load voltage and thermal values.


----------



## JackCY

Droidriven said:


> @4.7 the Vcore is 1.400v(BIOS recommends 1.8-1.9 when OC, lol)





Droidriven said:


> I've already decided to delid/lap and get a D15. When I use the preset 4.7 OC profile in my BIOS, then I run C-bench, my temps are about 90° with my 212 EVO. I might can shave 15° off with a slighter better cooler and delid/lap. It scores 947 in C-bench at 4.7 with nothing changed from the day I built it, but that's too hot. I might can get that down 1-5° with a little cleaning and reapplication of compound though. Maybe I'll try squeezing 4.8 with a manual set OC instead of the built-in profile, 4.7 is the highest profile, but I need better than 212 EVO to do it. The 4.6 preset OC scores 930 with temps at 72°. I seem to have a tiny bit of headroom that I can maybe take advantage of with some tweaking and a little cleaning/detailing.
> 
> The preset profiles that are built-in probably have sloppy default values, I've never taken the time to tweak any of them other than when I first built it to see if my 4790K would at least boot 4.8, I'm not sure what it'll take to get 4.8 stable and cool on my hardware.
> 
> I'm not a super gamer so waiting for the newest card isn't my gig, I'm not looking for anything special in the graphics department.


I have the same mobo but with 4690K and the presets are not sloppy, they are made for users who want to try and set that clock at cost of higher than may be required voltage so that the profile works for most people/CPUs without knowledge to test and change anything else. Don't remember what the voltage is for 4.7 preset but 4.6 was quite high at least on earlier UEFI versions.

Vcore is certainly not recommended at 1.8-1.9V that recommendation is under FIVR as in for Vccin and that one defaults often to 1.75V as per Intel spec and presets will probably set it to 1.8V or 1.9V LLC 1. LLC 2 is relatively flat or with a small drop, I usually use LLC 2-3 and +350-400mV for Vccin over Vcore. Manual/override Vcore and Vring with 0.001 offset which is also what the presets use to disable any adaptive shenanigans.

There are still some naming mistakes I found even in P2.60 version but I'm done reporting bugs, done it once, took them months to reply, had to send a proof in photos as they could not freakin' even find it and then they finally fixed the typo in later versions.

Don't believe everything any UEFI names, describes or does, it's just done by other people who do make mistakes, the UEFIs lately are quite rushed IMHO and it takes time for a platform to mature. Some naming they will carry over between generations, (Intel wanna be new releases of CPUs with 1 pin added), even if they are wrong simply out of convention and people being used to it.

Haswell/DC has FIVR as such the voltage you set on your motherboard is Vccin often around 1.6-1.8V with LLC level. Then you can set Vcore and Vring that the on CPU FIVR will try to achieve and there is no LLC to set for it, and Vsa, Vioa, Viod.

4790K often clocks high compared to any other HW/DC.

Stress testing takes hours, I recommend HEVC encoding as it's not too easy and neither too hot and complex enough. AVC encoding is OK but easier to pass. Cinebench, XTU, AIDA, ... are pretty much useless for stress testing. So is Prime, linpack etc. as all they do is use a few instructions to cook the CPU often with AVX in later versions.

ffmpeg has HEVC encoding easy to use, this link still works but OCN has killed links to posts made before this infamous OCN site/owner move/sellout.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ooju0i56v5apkr9/AABaQaBBjsRKrH8GD10C25nea?dl=0

Darkwizzie often hosted a version of this in his OCN threads but maybe it's dead or doesn't have HEVC. I've also found some OCguide site, yeah it's so popular and mainstream nowdays there are entire guide sites and they link to one of Darkwizzie's MEGA uploads of my v2.06 version and that is AVC only.
You can replace the test video file with anything almost, my upload has the sample Darkwizzie used but my local version has a different one. Considering how it gets almost no attention, people download and that's about it, no feedback, no forks, doubtful I will make any updates to it especially since they are not needed and it still works fine after years. You can also easily update the encoders to latest versions that you think are stable.

Or people often use ASUS's knockoff because it has an easy to use GUI but it also contains a crap ton of useless applications that it tests with and is a waste of time from my POV. It does have AVC encoding via handbrake in it but that's about the only thing that actually stresses, the rest is too weak.


----------



## Dw4rd

Okay I've played around a little bit. I've got to 4.5Ghz with a 1.21Vcore setting in the bios (which CPU-Z says is 1.232 under full load).

This gets me stable for the following:
Cinebench pass
Aida64 for 30mins
Intel XTU for 30mins
Realbench stress test for 15mins

When I load up OCCT and try the default stress test it crashes after 5 seconds!

Temperatures are in the 60-high 70's depending on stress test.

What are your thoughts please? I know that the length of the tests are not ideal and I should be running them for hours but I haven't had a chance to yet with work.

Cheers

10mins in to Aida64: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1jGdNR7lEDIoVutH3QBfkeRikKlPRRHpl

Bios settings: (sorry for the double up, don't think the images are loading?)
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1IbZYA7reE5HKU66U82gCanLoOWpe_pYk
https://drive.google.com/open?id=19LtU4vW3fn3XFgtZUydNaxzaZhjWzU-T


----------



## white owl

The first tests you posted need to run for hours and hours because they're pretty weak. OCCT is pretty good, so is P95 if you know how to use it.
I can run Aida or RealBench for hours and crash in a game within minutes.
Full system stability can be had within a 24 hour period if you follow my p95 method that I posted all over this thread.

Use HWInfo for monitoring, CPUZ usually shows VID and it's really only good for validation.


----------



## Dw4rd

Thanks White Owl. What increments should I increase the CPU Vcore by? 0.005?


----------



## white owl

If you crashed that fast I'd probably give it 0.01. 
I'm a set it and forget it type. I'd wrather run 1.32 when I can stabilize with 1.31. I don't like using the absolute minimum vcore.


----------



## Dw4rd

Thanks I'll give that a try


----------



## JackCY

Yeah that's a bad way to OC: "riding the edge of stability" using a weak stress.

Ideally one would want to map out the CPU capability, for example: 4.5GHz 1.20V, 4.6GHz 1.30V and then run 4.5GHz with voltage in between at 1.25V. Usually adding 25mV after passing a long HEVC or at least AVC stress is OK.
Never had much luck with Prime, too simple of an application and utilization of CPU, all it does is cook. Used to have some magic FFT sizes to run during SB/IB era, 1366? 1792? something like that before it even went AVX.

8h AVC or at best HEVC stress is a good base to start with when one is looking for true stability and not just bragging rights 

There are several approaches on how to quickly OC a CPU. First thing I would say is define yourself a maximum voltage you want to use, whether it be for safety of CPU or due to unmanageable temperatures, which ever is of concern first. Along with that often comes deciding maximum high load temperatures you want to see. Next you can either keep going from low to high and spend months testing or type in your max voltage you're willing to use and see what speed will be stable at it. You can use either low to high etc. approach to narrow things down or resort to a faster binary search but with how few values you're probably going to test binary search isn't that advantageous especially after you already know what the CPU can do more or less at each speed.

The thoughts on maximum safe voltage varies from person to person, from guide to guide, from CPU generation to another especially due to manufacturing and design difference.

In general it's safe to use +10% over max voltage used by the manufacturer but there are some edge cases at times where manufacturer of CPU or often rather of motherboard is going out of spec to a dangerous territory. Luckily for some CPUs you can read the spec and find these voltage ranges.


----------



## Dw4rd

JackCY said:


> Yeah that's a bad way to OC: "riding the edge of stability" using a weak stress.
> 
> Ideally one would want to map out the CPU capability, for example: 4.5GHz 1.20V, 4.6GHz 1.30V and then run 4.5GHz with voltage in between at 1.25V. Usually adding 25mV after passing a long HEVC or at least AVC stress is OK.
> Never had much luck with Prime, too simple of an application and utilization of CPU, all it does is cook. Used to have some magic FFT sizes to run during SB/IB era, 1366? 1792? something like that before it even went AVX.
> 
> 8h AVC or at best HEVC stress is a good base to start with when one is looking for true stability and not just bragging rights
> 
> There are several approaches on how to quickly OC a CPU. First thing I would say is define yourself a maximum voltage you want to use, whether it be for safety of CPU or due to unmanageable temperatures, which ever is of concern first. Along with that often comes deciding maximum high load temperatures you want to see. Next you can either keep going from low to high and spend months testing or type in your max voltage you're willing to use and see what speed will be stable at it. You can use either low to high etc. approach to narrow things down or resort to a faster binary search but with how few values you're probably going to test binary search isn't that advantageous especially after you already know what the CPU can do more or less at each speed.
> 
> The thoughts on maximum safe voltage varies from person to person, from guide to guide, from CPU generation to another especially due to manufacturing and design difference.
> 
> In general it's safe to use +10% over max voltage used by the manufacturer but there are some edge cases at times where manufacturer of CPU or often rather of motherboard is going out of spec to a dangerous territory. Luckily for some CPUs you can read the spec and find these voltage ranges.


Thanks for the reply. I have since increased the voltage a tad to get better stability, for the same 4.5Ghz overclock. I now run it at 1.235v.

This has seen me get the following:
Cinebench CPU pass
RealBench stress test pass for 2 hours, 8GB ram
xTU passed for 30mins
Aida64 Stress CPU for 30mins pass
Aida64 Stress Cache for 30mins pass
Half an hour of Battlefield 5, no crashes

I know this is still "weak" in terms of time spent under the stress tests. I'm going to look at doing longer sessions soon.

The temps are around 30-40 at idle and 70 under stress with my 212X with a Noctua NF-12 fan.

When I run the FPU stress test with Aida64 my temps push the 85-90 degree mark which concerns me a little. This crashed at 1.230v after about 15mins however I'm a bit hesitant to run it again now at 1.235v given the temperatures.

Cheers


----------



## Dw4rd

Just ran Aida64 overnight, so got 9 hours done. No crashes! This was the CPU and Cache stress test, I didn't have the FPU box ticked as this heats it up too much with my 212x cooler.

Temps were in the high 60's-low 70's.

I will run Intel XTU stress test and Realbench over the next few nights.


----------



## Dw4rd

Okay I'm at 1.235V in the bios.

I have been able to pass Aida, xTU and Realbench for 12 hours on each.

OCCT still crashes though.


----------



## white owl

Run P95 26.6 Blend/Large FFT if you're worried about thermals...it's just calculating prime numbers. Or just try using your PC. Aida is a joke as a stress test and setting it to use the cache made it even weaker. RealBench is better but even after 6 hours I'd crash in a game eventually. XTU isn't great either, it's been years since I've used it though.
There is literally no point in running 3 different tests at 6+ hours each, you're just degrading your CPU at a faster rate than you should be, 20 hours of stress is probably equal to 100 hours of gaming. Plus you're still able to crash it with OCCT so apparently OCCT did in a few hours or less what all the other stress tests couldn't which makes them pretty pointless.
P95 when used correctly can seriously get your core 100% stable in about 2 hours, another hour for the cache and assuming you're going for the ram I can usually nail it within 6 and be 100% sure it will never crash. Doing the ram verifies the other components as well if you want to spend the time to do so or you can cut it down to about 2 hours if you just want to see if the ram is stable.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

Haven't revisited this in quite some time. I'm getting close to platform upgrade so looking to have some fun finally pushing my 4690k to its limit. Cores have always been dogs so I was wondering if any new techniques or hard limits have come to light in the past few years to squeeze an extra multiplier out of cores or if any pros have dropped any secrets since the platform is so obsolete.

I remember some claims in the past of digital IO volts potentially stabilizing higher core OCs, and I read once about really high vRing helping too but I never explored that for fear of killing the CPU. No more fear, but I dont want to needlessly pop it. Any established sane max cache voltage?


----------



## MixedC

MIXEDGREENS said:


> Haven't revisited this in quite some time. I'm getting close to platform upgrade so looking to have some fun finally pushing my 4690k to its limit. Cores have always been dogs so I was wondering if any new techniques or hard limits have come to light in the past few years to squeeze an extra multiplier out of cores or if any pros have dropped any secrets since the platform is so obsolete.
> 
> I remember some claims in the past of digital IO volts potentially stabilizing higher core OCs, and I read once about really high vRing helping too but I never explored that for fear of killing the CPU. No more fear, but I dont want to needlessly pop it. Any established sane max cache voltage?


Set Vring to 1.15v, drop vring to 35x, if you ask me 1.4V is fine for core so if you go 1.4v go 1.9v on VRIN.
That's it, all I know. I don't see the need to say only use 1 or 2 Ram sticks.


----------



## white owl

Max cache voltage is around 1.3-1.35, it's really not worth pushing TBH because it will only scale so far and may cause other instabilities. 

As stated 1.4vcore and 1.9 input are the maximums.


I did this:
https://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/1330#post_24680180
That was using over 1.4v on a 212 evo, if you're delidded you should be able to get 5ghz if you really don't care how long it lasts. I could have used less vcore knowing what I know now, I was still a noob at the time.


----------



## MIXEDGREENS

white owl said:


> Max cache voltage is around 1.3-1.35, it's really not worth pushing TBH because it will only scale so far and may cause other instabilities.
> 
> As stated 1.4vcore and 1.9 input are the maximums.
> 
> 
> I did this:
> https://www.overclock.net/t/1519033/5-ghz-24-7-oc-club/1330#post_24680180
> That was using over 1.4v on a 212 evo, if you're delidded you should be able to get 5ghz if you really don't care how long it lasts. I could have used less vcore knowing what I know now, I was still a noob at the time.


That is some solid work. My 4690k is an odd bird. Stock vcore 1.14v, stock vring 1.21v. 4.5ghz core needs somewhere around 1.3v, 4.1ghz ring bus needs 1.27v. I never was able to tease any tricks out of it to lower vcore requirements but was hoping somewhere along the way someone had discovered some tweaks or previously unknown interrelated secondary voltages that might help.


----------



## white owl

MIXEDGREENS said:


> That is some solid work. My 4690k is an odd bird. Stock vcore 1.14v, stock vring 1.21v. 4.5ghz core needs somewhere around 1.3v, 4.1ghz ring bus needs 1.27v. I never was able to tease any tricks out of it to lower vcore requirements but was hoping somewhere along the way someone had discovered some tweaks or previously unknown interrelated secondary voltages that might help.


 You might try reading the Haswell OC guide again:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-intel-cpus/1411077-haswell-overclocking-guide-statistics.html
I did my 5Ghz run without a full understanding of the material in the guide, looking back I probably could have done 5ghz with closer to 1.4v.

What board do you have?


----------



## JackCY

MIXEDGREENS said:


> That is some solid work. My 4690k is an odd bird. Stock vcore 1.14v, stock vring 1.21v. 4.5ghz core needs somewhere around 1.3v, 4.1ghz ring bus needs 1.27v. I never was able to tease any tricks out of it to lower vcore requirements but was hoping somewhere along the way someone had discovered some tweaks or previously unknown interrelated secondary voltages that might help.


There is nothing. As long as you keep Vccin +0.4 over Vcore and stable you're set. C states, speed step, and what not have no effect at least not at ambient.

4690K are binned out worse dies, some clock well some don't. Even 4790K on average the clocks are not that high, sure the magical rare 5GHz exist but it's not 5GHz average OC. Even on 14nm not all will do 5GHz either.


----------



## fat4l

Ok so I went through the whole "microcode" thread. Theres a few points I'm now not sure about.

1. My bios microcode should be 19 but my windows code is 24 I guess right, this is why in HWinfo its showing 24, even though I'm using stock Asus bios with 19
2. Someone said only 1 microcode, that is newer is active at a time so that must mean no matter what microcode I have in the bios, the windows will take over as it is using 24 now and I want to go for 22 in bios, which is obiously older
3. But then someone said microcode from windows has not the same effect on OC as microcode in bios
4. I also think someone said a part of bios microcode and a part of windows microcode is used so then the point 2 may not be correct and also it would prove point 3. Why would then also be bios level security patches if they would take place if the windows was using newer microcode? That doesnt make sense and the only explanation is that a code from both, a bios and a windows level of microcode is active at a time.
5. I see a lot of manufacturers updated the bioses with 24 which ppl are saying is as good as 22 for OC(23 was worse afaik), but then it has bios level patches for meltdown and spectre and they slow my system down a lot so not sure if its worth upgrading to it.

Anyone with ideas what the real truth is ? Is it worth having bios level patches ....also software patches ? some ppl are disabling spectre windows patches to get the performance back. What bad can happen ?


----------



## TwilightRavens

fat4l said:


> Ok so I went through the whole "microcode" thread. Theres a few points I'm now not sure about.
> 
> 1. My bios microcode should be 19 but my windows code is 24 I guess right, this is why in HWinfo its showing 24, even though I'm using stock Asus bios with 19
> 2. Someone said only 1 microcode, that is newer is active at a time so that must mean no matter what microcode I have in the bios, the windows will take over as it is using 24 now and I want to go for 22 in bios, which is obiously older
> 3. But then someone said microcode from windows has not the same effect on OC as microcode in bios
> 4. I also think someone said a part of bios microcode and a part of windows microcode is used so then the point 2 may not be correct and also it would prove point 3. Why would then also be bios level security patches if they would take place if the windows was using newer microcode? That doesnt make sense and the only explanation is that a code from both, a bios and a windows level of microcode is active at a time.
> 5. I see a lot of manufacturers updated the bioses with 24 which ppl are saying is as good as 22 for OC(23 was worse afaik), but then it has bios level patches for meltdown and spectre and they slow my system down a lot so not sure if its worth upgrading to it.
> 
> Anyone with ideas what the real truth is ? Is it worth having bios level patches ....also software patches ? some ppl are disabling spectre windows patches to get the performance back. What bad can happen ?


On Haswell the performance drop from the mitigation patch is like less than 5% so you'll unlikely notice it, as far as I understand it though you can patch in 22 on your bios and have the benefits of the enhanced overclocking, while having the microcode in windows at 24 for the spectre and meltdown fixes.


----------



## fat4l

Yeah I updated to Asus beta bios, 3503 with 24 spectre and meltdown patches. My system got stable again and I gould drop about 0.010V-0.015v with it, against 19(3003 bios), so I think it might be similar to 22 oc potential.

I can now pass Realbench 2.44 for 1 hour stable, with 1.335V(this passes 4 hours actually) at 5100MHz, 4400MHz cache and 2666MHZ CL10 4x4GB rams


----------



## fat4l

Has anyone tested microcode #25 for haswell ?


----------



## white owl

Welp, finally upgraded from a [email protected]/4.2 with 8gb/1333 to a 4790k and 16gb/2400mhz cas 11. The CPU lived under water using around 1.25v @ 4.7Ghz, no delid.
Believe it or not a 212<massive custom loop :thinking:
Got her installed, ran my 4690k's 4.7Ghz profile, disabled AVX and ran P95 Small FFT. Instantly shot to throttle on one core. Backed down to [email protected] and ran Blend insted, still getting over 90c on that one core with a core to core delta of about 20c lol
The weekend is upon us and I have the tools I need to blow the roof off this chip, for now just running 4.5ghz is a massive difference. Black Ops 4 was the push I needed to upgrade and boy what a difference that made! Plus FINALLY getting to use VRR...it was like playing a different game! My 1080 was always in the high 90% usage range at 1440p with a mix of settings and AFAIK I was always in the 100fps+ range so I'm very happy that my 4 year old computer is still kicking ass in 2019.
Future plans include delid, 1tb SSD and finally a better budget cooler.
I'll post some macro shots of the die.


----------



## Beez0r

5.0Ghz at 1.4 volts. CPU-Z multi-core test score peaked at 2810. Currently top of userbenchmark with 111% CPU bench score. DC is still awesome!

https://valid.x86.fr/lb2k46


----------



## white owl

Beez0r said:


> 5.0Ghz at 1.4 volts. CPU-Z multi-core test score peaked at 2810. Currently top of userbenchmark with 111% CPU bench score. DC is still awesome!
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/lb2k46


Hell yeah, what are you cooling with? And what board are you using,the Extreme9?


----------



## TwilightRavens

Beez0r said:


> 5.0Ghz at 1.4 volts. CPU-Z multi-core test score peaked at 2810. Currently top of userbenchmark with 111% CPU bench score. DC is still awesome!
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/lb2k46


Man yall are just making me want to get a DC chip just to hit the magic 5.0


----------



## Beez0r

white owl said:


> Hell yeah, what are you cooling with? And what board are you using,the Extreme9?


Cooling cpu with h100i v2. 4790k is delidded with liquid metal. ASRock Z97 Extreme9 motherboard running strong and stable, haven't even adjusted the ram timings, just running stock XMP 2400mhz! Highest cinebench score so far is 1006 and that was only with 4.9GHz


----------



## white owl

So if 14nm can take 1.4v 24/7, 22nm can obviously do it too right?
There's more to it than that but I've never really heard of anyone degrading one other than Darkwizzie who fed his 2v input, took a year of 100% load. Lol
Sadly I need a better cooler to push 1.4.


----------



## TwilightRavens

white owl said:


> So if 14nm can take 1.4v 24/7, 22nm can obviously do it too right?
> There's more to it than that but I've never really heard of anyone degrading one other than Darkwizzie who fed his 2v input, took a year of 100% load. Lol
> Sadly I need a better cooler to push 1.4.


I mean chip degradation is somewhat of a moot point, I have a friend who is running 1.6v on his 3570K for about a year now under an insane custom loop. I’ve been running 1.4v on my 5775C for over a year now with no issues. 14nm is technically safe up to 1.52v assuming you can keep it cool. But to answer your question you could run above 1.4v for years and be fine, or 6 months down the road you may have to up the voltage/down the multiplier because of degradation. From what I have noticed as long as you don’t run it at Tjmax and use common sense (meaning not pumping 2v to the vcore) you should be fine. 22nm in theory isn’t as voltage tolerant as 14nm because it doesn’t use the high gate whatever tech that Intel calls it.

Meaning if you run it at 1.4v-1.5v and can keep it below 80C long term, you’ll be fine. If you plan on direct die cooling it 1.5v is fine but if you are doing liquid metal and IHS I wouldn’t recommend going past whatever your temps allow. 

Technically Skylake (Broadwell too) is recommended to not go over 1.35v but I have accepted the risks and am fine with adjusting it if the day comes where I face degradation, but that doesn’t apply to everyone. It won’t kill your chip outright or at all running past what people call the “recommended voltage” worst case it’ll degrade. But if you fear losing 100MHz or raising voltage in the future I would advise against it, but if you are like me and are fine with the small percentage chance of it happening go for it. By the time it does happen the CPU will probably be obsolete by then anyway so I wouldn’t worry about it.


----------



## white owl

Direct die was a thought. I've never seen huge gains going direct with air coolers so idk. Whatever it takes to push 1.4v on air I guess.
I don't really expect to be using this rig 3 more years from now but we'll see.
I'm wanting to move to a legal state so any extra cash will go to that. Still need a 1tb SSD and a better cooler though.


----------



## TwilightRavens

white owl said:


> Direct die was a thought. I've never seen huge gains going direct with air coolers so idk. Whatever it takes to push 1.4v on air I guess.
> I don't really expect to be using this rig 3 more years from now but we'll see.
> I'm wanting to move to a legal state so any extra cash will go to that. Still need a 1tb SSD and a better cooler though.


With a delid and liquid metal under the IHS you'll probably feel the difference even on air, and on top of the IHS use some Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut, after being a long time user of AS5 myself and switching to that stuff its probably the best on the market outside of liquid metal. As far as liquid metal goes they are all really the same except Cool Laboratories Liquid Pro, just go for the Ultra one but as far as Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut vs CLU just get whatever one is cheaper. Yeah direct die air cooling is not worth it, sometimes the thermals are actually worse than with keeping the IHS. If you want the best air cooler money can buy the Noctua NH‑D15 is probably it, but honestly at that price you are better off going with a 240mm or 280mm AIO.

I sold a friend my old 4690K I wanna say almost a year ago now, I delidded it back when I did it on my 5775C with the remainder CLU. I tested it afterwards and on a Hyper 212 I went from 4GHz without the delid to 4.3GHz on the delid at the same temps, and that is with a voltage jump. But it was also a silicon lotto loser considering my Broadwell can actually clock higher than that DC i5 could and that is pretty sad. But either way there was a pretty healthy temp drop.


----------



## JackCY

I run 1.4V override/manual 4.7GHz 47x100.1 4690K but not long.
You really need LM to push voltages even on Haswell. The toothpaste and IHS glue gap is brutal.
It may not get much colder for regular use but under high load it's well noticeable and you can push volts much easier, that's where also lies a danger of too high voltage.

My chip sucks but at this point after all the time on 1.23V 4.5GHz... it can hold up some more time at 4.7GHz. 26-29C browsing web right now? Ridiculous. And that's with iGPU being used and OC to 1.6GHz 1.17V (reported as 0.990V don't ask me why, it always did this in HWiNFO).

1.4V should be fine, 1.5V supposedly not on air. If you can stay under 1.35V that's best.

And I run my RAM OCed on timings, set all of them manually and have yet to have any issues with RAM as I was having before with auto settings, though maybe the RAM just needed reseating and cleaning. Still manual settings is the way to go to keep things consistent.


----------



## white owl

1.35v I know is safe for my use. I've ran 1.32ish for about 3 years now on the sig build. I just wasn't sure how many people ran 1.4v 24/7 with a fairly heavy load when in use. 
The CPU I bought was run with under 1.25v on a loop so it's practically brand new haha.

I'll be taking the lid off in a few hours. I doubt I'll be getting 5ghz on my 212 though.


----------



## white owl

OK so here's some die shots and my thermals.
The TLDR:
Even using only 1.28v (shown in HWinfo) with Blend (no AVX) I shaved 20c off each core. The real difference is more than that though, when I first installed it with my 1.32v profile and ran Small FFT, core 0 jumped about 30c higher and throttled within a few seconds. If you look at my after temps they are very consistent now on top of being much lower.
I guess it's time to see what she's made of.


----------



## TwilightRavens

white owl said:


> OK so here's some die shots and my thermals.
> The TLDR:
> Even using only 1.28v (shown in HWinfo) with Blend (no AVX) I shaved 20c off each core. The real difference is more than that though, when I first installed it with my 1.32v profile and ran Small FFT, core 0 jumped about 30c higher and throttled within a few seconds. If you look at my after temps they are very consistent now on top of being much lower.
> I guess it's time to see what she's made of.


It looks good, you’ll probably get really close to 5GHz if you don’t actually hit it.


----------



## white owl

TwilightRavens said:


> It looks good, you’ll probably get really close to 5GHz if you don’t actually hit it.


 I'm stressing 4.8 now, has been for some time now. Hwinfo shows 1.32v under load which is about what I was using for 100mhz less before.


So I recently did a clean install and allowed 10 to fully update before blocking it. Apparently this version responds differently to crashing. I went for 5ghz and 4.9 with no luck and found out later that if you crash or bluescreen and manually shut down it will blue screen again when you boot so I was increasing vcore and booting to a blue screen every time which I'd have gotten no matter what. That made all that data useless so I'm going to work my way up this time and take it slow.

4.7Ghz was stable pretty low at around 1.26v but I didn't do much testing there.


I'm pretty sure the chip will do 5Ghz but I need a better cooler, Haswell doesn't like going past 80c and if you do pass 80c you gotta compensate with vcore from my experience. I don't really want to chuck vcore at it, I think it deserves better than that.


What do you run you cache voltage at? I've always stayed around 1.25v because it don't add much if you clock it high and I wasn't sure if it degraded the same as the core or not. Is it also good up to 1.35ish or is it better to stay around 1.3v? Usually I just set it to 1.25v and bump the multi till I crash really fast in Small FFT, pull it down 100mhz and it's stable as a rock.
Tbh I'm a fan of stability so I don't get down into the 0.00X range very much on the core. I apply a speed and bump 0.01v till it's stable then leave it there. quick and dirty but stable haha


----------



## TwilightRavens

white owl said:


> I'm stressing 4.8 now, has been for some time now. Hwinfo shows 1.28v under load which is about what I was using for 100mhz less before.
> 
> 
> So I recently did a clean install and allowed 10 to fully update before blocking it. Apparently this version responds differently to crashing. I went for 5ghz and 4.9 with no luck and found out later that if you crash or bluescreen and manually shut down it will blue screen again when you boot so I was increasing vcore and booting to a blue screen every time which I'd have gotten no matter what. That made all that data useless so I'm going to work my way up this time and take it slow.
> 
> 4.7Ghz was stable pretty low at around 1.26v but I didn't do much testing there.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the chip will do 5Ghz but I need a better cooler, *Haswell doesn't like going past 80c and if you do pass 80c you gotta compensate with vcore from my experience.* I don't really want to chuck vcore at it, I think it deserves better than that.
> 
> 
> *What do you run you cache voltage at?* I've always stayed around 1.25v because it don't add much if you clock it high and I wasn't sure if it degraded the same as the core or not. Is it also good up to 1.35ish or is it better to stay around 1.3v? Usually I just set it to 1.25v and bump the multi till I crash really fast in Small FFT, pull it down 100mhz and it's stable as a rock.
> Tbh I'm a fan of stability so I don't get down into the 0.00X range very much on the core. I apply a speed and bump 0.01v till it's stable then leave it there. quick and dirty but stable haha


Broadwell is the same way with temps/voltage scaling, good to know its really similar to Haswell overclocking than I initially thought.

On my Broadwell or on my old 4690K? On my Broadwell I currently run 1.3v, but I’ve been thinking about upping it to 1.35v-1.4v to shoot for a higher than 4GHz clock. On my 4690K I think I ran 1.35v for a 1:1 clock with it at 4.3GHz, but there was also a time where I ran it at 1.25v back when I still cared about how much voltage I was sending to my chip. I don’t think the limit of 1.25v exists like they say it does, I’ve seen people run it at the same as their Vcore for years without any adverse effects. Of course your mileage may vary. I would imagine Haswell/Broadwell voltages would be the same since all it is is a die shrink. But it could also follow Skylake’s limits, I honestly never did figure it out because there is so little info out there on it. Either way if it were me I’d be fine with 1.35v on cache, but that’s me and everyone is different. But I don’t think 1.35v on the cache is enough to hurt anything long term if that’s what you are worried about.

Edit: I wouldn’t worry about cache until you are 1000% sure your core clock is stable. Otherwise it’ll add more headaches than anything.

Lastly I am a little different than most people though, I’ll feed it as much voltage as it needs to get the clock I am shooting for, I know its a bad mentality but its worked for me thus far for the past ten years, of course keeping temps in check would be the number one priority. But lets use my Broadwell as an example (since its the newest Intel chip I currently own) 4.2GHz needs 1.24v to be stable on the core, 4.3GHz requires 1.35v, 4.4GHz requires 1.4v and 4.5GHz requires 1.485v ish (haven’t tried to see if it was stable 100% but it passed CB R15) anyway if temps stayed below 80C I would have no issue running that at 1.485v, but they don’t and spike to the mid 90’s on some cores.


----------



## white owl

The core so far is good. If I can run 1 hour of p95 small FFT I'll never crash in anything.
I'll use it for a while and see how it does. While I'm stressing I'll leave the cache at 4ghz, I just wanted a ball park voltage for it because no one ever really mentions it.
Tbh I thought the 2400 Mhz ram would be more of an issue than it is at it's XMP. I've never had fast ram before lol.

I think I'm going to leave it be and play some games but I have noticed something odd with W10.
With 7 I could set manual vcore, cstates and speedshift and get the CPU to down volt running a fixed speed by setting 100% speed in Windows. When I moved to W10 I needed to configure it to down clock and use adaptive...easy.
Now I'm seeing some of that behavior again which is good, I can just use manual all the time and get a little power saving.
But now I'm seeing my input voltage running a full 0.1v lower than I've set. Darkwizzie said that input voltage can kill faster than vcore so I'm not sure what to do here. It's stable now but at 5ghz I can see that being an issue. I feel wieird giving it the extra 0.1v it would need to read at 1.8v...for all I know the reading is wrong. It says the same thing in the BIOS too.
None of this is an issue now but if I need 1.4vcore I'd want 1.9 input, it that point I'm not sure how to set it.

I suppose I could leave my vcore as is and down volt the input until it crashes so I have some reference to scale against in the future. Unsure tbh, it'll all be new territory for me and that's something new.


----------



## TwilightRavens

white owl said:


> The core so far is good. If I can run 1 hour of p95 small FFT I'll never crash in anything.
> I'll use it for a while and see how it does. While I'm stressing I'll leave the cache at 4ghz, I just wanted a ball park voltage for it because no one ever really mentions it.
> Tbh I thought the 2400 Mhz ram would be more of an issue than it is at it's XMP. I've never had fast ram before lol.
> 
> I think I'm going to leave it be and play some games but I have noticed something odd with W10.
> With 7 I could set manual vcore, cstates and speedshift and get the CPU to down volt running a fixed speed by setting 100% speed in *Windows. When I moved to W10 I needed to configure it to down clock and use adaptive...easy.*
> Now I'm seeing some of that behavior again which is good, I can just use manual all the time and get a little power saving.
> But now I'm seeing my input voltage running a full 0.1v lower than I've set. Darkwizzie said that input voltage can kill faster than vcore so I'm not sure what to do here. It's stable now but at 5ghz I can see that being an issue. *I feel wieird giving it the extra 0.1v it would need to read at 1.8v...for all I know the reading is wrong. It says the same thing in the BIOS too.
> None of this is an issue now but if I need 1.4vcore I'd want 1.9 input, it that point I'm not sure how to set it.*
> 
> I suppose I could leave my vcore as is and down volt the input until it crashes so I have some reference to scale against in the future. Unsure tbh, it'll all be new territory for me and that's something new.


See my edit on the post above if you haven’t already first then read this (I edited it a few times to add things)

Don’t use adaptive voltage on Haswell, the voltage scaling is terrible at times, I had it set to 1.3v and there are times where I’ve seen it spike to 1.5v. As far as I know the last time I tried it it was borked as hell unless its been fixed with various BIOS updates.

Haswell is safe 24/7 up to 2.1v Input Voltage. Should you run it at that if you don’t need to? Long answer: Hell no, Short answer: No. I would say 2v you’ll be fine though if you need to though. I have a picture on my computer at home I’ll share here later that I have roughly followed about voltage guidelines, I have in on my phone too but I am not sure how to post an image on this site mobile wise. The only real issue with running a high input voltage is motherboard MOSFET temps, it’ll kill that before it kills the CPU, As long as you have half decent case airflow (meaning you aren’t expelling the hot air out then sucking it right back in) they’ll stay within spec and you’ll be fine. 

For Prime95 if you really wanna find an instability on just core run Custom min/max fft of 1344K 15 minute time in the box and check run fft’s in place plus it won’t stress you to as high temps.
If it lasts 5-15 minutes without a worker stopping you are in the general ballpark regarding voltages, in which case i’d up the multiplier, if not go up by .05 (can lower later once you’ve found your max clock and/or temp). 1.4v sounds like a good number for 5GHz, but if you can do 4.8 at your current voltage you could probably go for a quick and dirty of 1.35-1.375v and be stable. Who knows though you may even be able to hit it with 1.325v or 5.1GHz at those voltages. Heat kills before voltages do, but also if you peak at 85-90C in a stress test does not mean it will run that hot in general usage. An example would be my 5775C will peak at 82C (on the hottest core) at 1.4v and 4.4GHz, but in actual games it’ll stay in the low 60’s with a Corsair Hydro H100i v2.

Lastly and most importantly, use LLC if your board has it and set it to high or very high (whichever is one below the max the board allows) its been a boon for me since I started using it. It will help with Vdroop when shooting for higher than normal clocks, but the caveat is you may see small voltage spikes at times but it really won’t hurt anything. Just don’t do any AVX stressing unless you absolutely need to be AVX stable, but I’m pretty sure you already know that.


----------



## white owl

Ok read the edit and new post, I may have been an idiot.
I should have totally reset the BIOS but I didn't feel like it lol
Resetting the BIOS seems to have corrected my input voltage thing.
Secondly I was setting my cache to my old CPU's spec where this one seems to have higher cache voltage so...


I'm going back to default now and we'll see what happens because I was having some variations in voltage I was assuming was Windows related. I think my BIOS is just confused lol.
I'm going back to full manual mode and stock speeds and going from there.
FYI, adaptive mode does work on my Asus board. Or it did, haven't used it with this CPU yet.


----------



## TwilightRavens

white owl said:


> Ok read the edit and new post, I may have been an idiot.
> I should have totally reset the BIOS but I didn't feel like it lol
> Resetting the BIOS seems to have corrected my input voltage thing.
> Secondly I was setting my cache to my old CPU's spec where this one seems to have higher cache voltage so...
> 
> 
> I'm going back to default now and we'll see what happens because I was having some variations in voltage I was assuming was Windows related. I think my BIOS is just confused lol.
> I'm going back to full manual mode and stock speeds and going from there.
> FYI, adaptive mode does work on my Asus board. Or it did, haven't used it with this CPU yet.


That’s good yours does, I know some boards it may work but most didn’t the last time I tried it. I would just shoot for 5GHz right from the get-go and work back from there if things don’t work right, that’s how I would do it at least.


----------



## white owl

Jesus this is taking forever. When using my old profile I was mostly stable at 4.8 so I kept the vcore, hit XMP, left the cache at x40 and ran Blend.
Yesterday I was running the XMP without issue at 4.5 and after the delid I set 4.8 and I can run SmallFFT for over an hour but if I run blend it kept failing...not in a logical way either. Pulling back core speed didn't seem to do much and it was always the same BSOD, watchdog timeout something.
So resetting the BIOS fixed the way my voltages were behaving but now I'm crashing only in blend. After what seems like forever I finally googled it and found that many haswell users started having issues with c-states at some point. As it turns out, I had C-6 disabled in my old profile.
That's why I'm not pushing core speed right now, I'm trying to get the whole thing to run together as-is.
As of now I have all my current settings on 130%, board is set to full phase mode:
4.7ghz/1.328v
x40 cache/1.22v
1.77v input (set to 1.82)

XMP set on ram, 1.65v 11,13,13,31-2
C-states totally disabled for now as well as speed stepping
LLC4 out of 9 (0% to 125%), this is my go to setting but I'll change it if I need to when I get there. My input drops from 1.82v to 1.77v under load. I suspect the lower LLC.



I've been running blend for a while now so hopefully I've fixed the issue and I can go back for core soon. Getting tired TBH, I think I'm going to play some games as-is until I'm sure it's solid.
If you have anything you'd like to add, I'm all ears.


I also tend to set a speed and just go for it, I wasn't expecting this much trouble...I really think there's been a change in Windows since I last changed any OC settings on my old CPU. This shouldn't have been this difficult, especially for someone like us who has been playing with Haswell for a long time. Usually as long as I stick to the basics and do one thing at a time all is good.


Btw in Blend I seem to be peaking at 77c on the hottest core, 76c on two and 74c on one with 1.328v. I'm pretty sure I can push 1.35v and be ok as long as it will actually stabilize something.
Like I said I was running 4.8ghz on this voltage before in SmallFFT and it was great until I went to defaults and used Blend to make sure XMP worked well. C-States seems to have been the other issue as it's still running after 30min. It was crashing in seconds after booting before.
Thanks for all the help/taking the time.


EDIT: Bumped to LLC6 and now my input seems to respond normally, small dip but stays roughly where I set it. :thumb:


----------



## TwilightRavens

white owl said:


> Jesus this is taking forever. When using my old profile I was mostly stable at 4.8 so I kept the vcore, hit XMP, left the cache at x40 and ran Blend.
> Yesterday I was running the XMP without issue at 4.5 and after the delid I set 4.8 and I can run SmallFFT for over an hour but if I run blend it kept failing...not in a logical way either. Pulling back core speed didn't seem to do much and it was always the same BSOD, watchdog timeout something.
> So resetting the BIOS fixed the way my voltages were behaving but now I'm crashing only in blend. After what seems like forever I finally googled it and found that many haswell users started having issues with c-states at some point. As it turns out, I had C-6 disabled in my old profile.
> That's why I'm not pushing core speed right now, I'm trying to get the whole thing to run together as-is.
> As of now I have all my current settings on 130%, board is set to full phase mode:
> 4.7ghz/1.328v
> x40 cache/1.22v
> 1.77v input (set to 1.82)
> 
> XMP set on ram, 1.65v 11,13,13,31-2
> C-states totally disabled for now as well as speed stepping
> LLC4 out of 9 (0% to 125%), this is my go to setting but I'll change it if I need to when I get there. My input drops from 1.82v to 1.77v under load. I suspect the lower LLC.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been running blend for a while now so hopefully I've fixed the issue and I can go back for core soon. Getting tired TBH, I think I'm going to play some games as-is until I'm sure it's solid.
> If you have anything you'd like to add, I'm all ears.
> 
> 
> I also tend to set a speed and just go for it, I wasn't expecting this much trouble...I really think there's been a change in Windows since I last changed any OC settings on my old CPU. This shouldn't have been this difficult, especially for someone like us who has been playing with Haswell for a long time. Usually as long as I stick to the basics and do one thing at a time all is good.
> 
> 
> Btw in Blend I seem to be peaking at 77c on the hottest core, 76c on two and 74c on one with 1.328v. I'm pretty sure I can push 1.35v and be ok as long as it will actually stabilize something.
> Like I said I was running 4.8ghz on this voltage before in SmallFFT and it was great until I went to defaults and used Blend to make sure XMP worked well. C-States seems to have been the other issue as it's still running after 30min. It was crashing in seconds after booting before.
> Thanks for all the help/taking the time.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Bumped to LLC6 and now my input seems to respond normally, small dip but stays roughly where I set it. :thumb:


Oh you do it a little different than I normally do, I usually just leave RAM at stock, adjust core speeds as high as I can, stabilize it. Then I do cache and the same thing with it then lastly RAM as sometimes RAM can be the most troublesome, like on my board I have a pair of 2 x 8 2400MHz Corsair Vengeance XMP rated for 11-13-13-31-CR2 but since I moved to the Broadwell it won’t do any higher than 2000MHz 10-12-10-29-CR1 at least not on this board, maybe if I get 4.2GHz on the cache it might fix it but meh, been too tied up with the other computer project I’m working on. I know the kit will do 3000MHz easy because that’s what it ran in my Sabertooth Z77 with a ES 3770K and my MSI Z97 Gaming board with the 4690K. I do miss that Sabertooth board though, had that 3770K running at 5.4GHz for a while killed it trying to run the RAM at 3600MHz, I guess 2.6v is just a tad too high for the motherboard :’D. Just don’t ask what core voltage I had on the CPU.

Anyway in all seriousness Watchdog related BSOD’s are RAM related, dunno if you knew that but there’s hoping it helps.


----------



## JackCY

Ring 42x 1.17V for ages. 43x needs something like 1.25V or what ever, not worth it, can't be bothered to test it. I think I have it set now at 42x 1.2V just to be sure with the 4.7GHz core OC.
Vccin 1.67V level2 = slight drop. Pretty much +370mV over Vcore is what I set Vccin to, works all the time.

I run 2.4GHz RAM, all the time.


----------



## white owl

Ok here's the deal:
I can run SmallFFT with a high speed and lower vcore than I'm used to.
As soon as I run blend it all goes to poop, that using 1333 ram
If I up the vcore this behavior stops even using 1333 ram, I always get a watchdog crash.
I've added a 0.009v offset to Uncore/SA, Analog and Digital IO which didn't seem to stop this behavior.
I've stopped overclocking at this point after getting 4.7 stable while running blend, enabling XMP doesn't make any difference.
Does anyone know what this behavior might be related to? Getting a ram-related crash from having too low of a vcore while under a ram heavy load? I'm really confused because it would seem while using SmallFFT that I have a really nice CPU sample.
THis is all with manual voltage and ever power saving/downclocking option turned off.


----------



## JackCY

What is a RAM related crash?
Watchdog time out doesn't mean RAM crash.

Set RAM to highest it will support, check that your IMC is good for it. Set up your Vsa,ioa,iod good enough so they aren't a trouble, usually auto sets them higher than necessary, depends on board. I run +200, +100, +134mV and auto is +300, ...
Set ring clock and Vring stable, such as set core to 4.4GHz with plenty voltage and find stable ring and leave it with plenty headroom on voltage side that it could run even 1x higher but don't.
Then mess with core and Vcore, testing with something more complex than Prime. Such as HEVC encoding.

Running low speed RAM lowers the load on core and ring, that's why you can run higher core a little, maybe. But the penalty from slow RAM can be noticeable in some apps.

Do one thing at a time and have everything more than stable before trying core OC to the limit. If your crashes go away with more Vcore, well then your core is not stable and needs more volts. Some CPUs can run to windows and all that at a low voltage but then you start stressing them and they freeze up sooner or later, this range can be from 50mV to 100mV even. You may be able to boot at some clock using 1.3V but the cores won't be all truly stable until 1.4V, this is normal. Some cores may be good but it takes just one to bring the whole CPU down. That's why Intel bins the cores on their HEDTs and changes clocks for each core individually based on their individual ability, they wouldn't get any high clocks on the many core CPUs otherwise.


----------



## white owl

It seems ram related because it only happens when the ram is stressed but happens regardless of where the ram is set. SmallFFT shouldn't run very long on an unstable core, usually it will crash in minutes if not, seconds.
I stress one thing at a time, ram 1333, cache x40 then I go for core, that's the absolute basics.
SmallFFT will run at x48 with 1.32v if the ram is set to 1333 or 2400.
Blend will crash at seemingly random times no matter where the ram is set. The only thing I can do to change it is to apply more vcore. I shouldn't need to do that to get only 4.7Ghz because this CPU ran 4.7 for years with only 1.22 with no delid...with a custom loop but still, that's a huge difference. I'm using the exact same ram too.



SmallFFT simply shouldn't be able to run for 2 hours if a core isn't stable and if SmallFFT won't crash the core then Blend definitely won't do it because it's easier on the core.
And if Blend is failing because of unstable ram then the speed of the ram should make some difference but it doesn't.


That's why this is all really confusing, when I started this I set cache and ram to stock speeds with manual voltage.
Then I plugged in 48x on the core and set 1.3 iirc and stressed the core using SmallFFT for a couple hours, no issues, no errors.
Then I enabled XMP and ran Blend to make sure it would work at 4.8ghz...crash.
Set ram back to 1333 and ran blend...crash. It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## neurotix

Hey all, I joined this club a super. long. time ago now.

My Haswell is still ticking and still seems more than sufficient to feed my 1080tis in nearly every game I play.

I run mine on a Maximus VI Hero with the last bios for it.

It's a SiliconLottery binned delid and tested stable up until 4.8GHz. It takes 1.33v for stability at 4.8GHz, though SL claimed it only needed 1.30v and no other changes. It also needs 1.9v input voltage. A lot of the time to save on heat, I run it at 4.5GHz w/ 1.175v. I recently cleaned my radiator and redid my thermal paste (still using Prolimatech PK-3 Nano- it's similar to MX-4) and under full load in x264 the cores settled at 35c and socket around 52c.

Anyone here tried Shadow of the Tomb Raider on Haswell under DX11? EVGA Precision X reports that my cards are only loaded around 75%. I can't use DX12 as I am a Win7 holdout. But so far, it is the only game I have encountered that my CPU can't seem to keep up with and run at a constant 60fps @ 5760x1080. It generally keeps good framerates in action areas but in the big Aztec style city I get big framerate drops, especially if looking down the side of the mountain because of the ridiculous draw distances.

It isn't a big deal because my wife plays it and I don't have much interest in it but I thought I'd ask other Haswell owners how that game runs on their setups. Thanks.


----------



## Singularity48

Hey everyone, sorry if there's another thread this should go. I'm planning a "best possible on DDR3" build with a 4790k. I need input on mobo/ram choice, it's hard to find info on what would be considered the best mobo for OCing the 4790k and pushing memory OC, and for the ram I want 16GB of the highest binned kit I can find, not sure how the chip's IMC handles 2x8GB vs 4x4GB but 4x4 kits seem to come rated with better freq/timings. CPU/RAM/mobo are likely going to be bought used.

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/Rh8CWD < What I've thought of so far. The only part I actually have right now is the GPU from an old build. Appreciate any help!


----------



## speed_demon

Singularity48 said:


> Hey everyone, sorry if there's another thread this should go. I'm planning a "best possible on DDR3" build with a 4790k. I need input on mobo/ram choice, it's hard to find info on what would be considered the best mobo for OCing the 4790k and pushing memory OC, and for the ram I want 16GB of the highest binned kit I can find, not sure how the chip's IMC handles 2x8GB vs 4x4GB but 4x4 kits seem to come rated with better freq/timings. CPU/RAM/mobo are likely going to be bought used.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/Rh8CWD < What I've thought of so far. The only part I actually have right now is the GPU from an old build. Appreciate any help! /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


Looks good but the crucial SSD is not a great price for a low performing unit. You can find much better deals elsewhere. 

Also I'll add in that I found the MSI Z87-G55 mobo to be quite good for OC'ing haswell/devil's canyon. Had a G3258 running @ 4.9 for 2 years and a 4790K @ 4.8 for another 18 months. Not a single hiccup or issue in over 3 years of demanding daily usage.

I'm sure others will chime in and give you a clearer picture as well.


----------



## white owl

2133 isn't the highest bin unless it's really tight timings. I just bought a used set of 2400mhz cas 11 16gb G.Skill for $100 iirc.
Similar kits are fairly common here on the marketplace.
Look at the higher end boards QVL and find the one that runs a wider range of fast ram. The CPU's IMC plays a role as well.


I think everyone made a good z97 board TBH, just look at the high end. The difference between high end boards isn't going to be very large on air or water cooling.


EDIT:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/14685-main-components/1718942-fs-90-tridentx-16gb-2400-a.html


----------



## Singularity48

Seems these are my choices for well binned ram:

2133 8-10-10-27
2400 9-11-11-31
2666 10-12-12-31
all at 1.65v

Timings seem to loosen quite a bit at 2800+, lowest timings I could find at 2800 were 11-14-14-35.


----------



## white owl

The actual performance difference between all of them would be small, I'd check the QVL of a motherboard you like before picking a kit.
Crucial seems to think that high CAS is ok since the speed is climbing so as long as the timings aren't super loose I'd think faster is still the way to go.
https://www.crucial.com/usa/en/memory-performance-speed-latency

Without a benchmark of each kit on the same platform it's hard to say.


----------



## Singularity48

Found this article from derbauer https://overclocking.guide/ddr3-ram-myths-enlightened/

Ranks play a bigger role than I thought they would, so I guess 2x8GB 2400c10 is the best specs overall, easier on the IMC and performs better clock for clock compared to single rank dimms in CPU bottlenecked programs. I'll likely end up getting some Asus z97 or maybe the Maximus VI, those boards seem to dominate the top 10 on userbenchmarks for the 4790k.


----------



## Loladinas

So it's been a few years since DC has been out, has anyone ever compiled the max. long term safe voltages for it yet? I've started toying around with watercooling, running the CPU bare die and the temps don't seem to be a limiting factor anymore. Curious as to what's the upper end of safeish voltage to run a 24/7 overclock.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Loladinas said:


> So it's been a few years since DC has been out, has anyone ever compiled the max. long term safe voltages for it yet? I've started toying around with watercooling, running the CPU bare die and the temps don't seem to be a limiting factor anymore. Curious as to what's the upper end of safeish voltage to run a 24/7 overclock.


If temps aren’t a concern I see no harm in giving it 1.4-1.45v under water + bare die.


----------



## white owl

TwilightRavens said:


> If temps aren’t a concern I see no harm in giving it 1.4-1.45v under water + bare die.


 Pretty much.
I've been on this thread for a long time and haven't seen many complain about any issues with degradation.
1.45 is enough to degrade it but unless you run it at 100% all day long, I can't imagine it happening very fast. The guy that wrote the DC OC guide did tell me that he degraded a Haswell chip with input around 2v (maybe more) and vcore over 1.4v. That took over 1 year of almost constant 100% load. Sorry if I'm fuzzy on the details, this was years ago lol.


----------



## speed_demon

Though it's not quite the same, I destroyed an otherwise good running G3258 on a quick attempt to try and get a cpuz validation at 5.0ghz using 1.5 vcore. Killed the chip in under 30 seconds. 

As I understand it though devil's canyon is a bit more tolerant of voltage than haswell.


----------



## Loladinas

Oh well that's good to hear. Trying to look it up myself I found people citing anything between 1.25v to 1.52v. I haven't tested stability properly yet, but it's stable enough to run some benchmarks at 5GHz with 1.4 volts. Maybe I could get something like 4.9GHz fully stable for daily use.


----------



## Loladinas

After a fair bit of testing looks like it's stablet at 4.8 with 1.316V and 4.9 with 1.408V. Flying awfully close to the sun, but temps don't break 60 so it's possibly alright?


----------



## MixedC

Loladinas said:


> After a fair bit of testing looks like it's stablet at 4.8 with 1.316V and 4.9 with 1.408V. Flying awfully close to the sun, but temps don't break 60 so it's possibly alright?



1.4v 4.9ghz is realy good at those temps. I wanted to get 4.7 on my 4690K but it takes 1.4V and runs about 75C, but 4.6 takes only 1.33V so I am running at 1.33v instead.
1.316 is fine all day, so if 1.4v makes you uncomfortable use 4.8 ghz.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Honestly if you can cool it 1.4v isn’t terrible for it. I have a friend that runs a 3570K at 5.1GHz with I think 1.6v ish and his has survived so far without any real degradation over the past 4 months or so. Not that you should run it at 1.6v but most degradation is tied to heat + voltage from what I’ve noticed.


----------



## white owl

MixedC said:


> 1.4v 4.9ghz is realy good at those temps. I wanted to get 4.7 on my 4690K but it takes 1.4V and runs about 75C, but 4.6 takes only 1.33V so I am running at 1.33v instead.
> 1.316 is fine all day, so if 1.4v makes you uncomfortable use 4.8 ghz.


Is it delidded? That sounds a little high if it is, I was under the assumption that mine was fairly average for doing 4.7 with 1.32v (based on others posts).


----------



## MixedC

white owl said:


> Is it delidded? That sounds a little high if it is, I was under the assumption that mine was fairly average for doing 4.7 with 1.32v (based on others posts).


No not delidded.
You have a 4790K, they are better clockers so your chip is just about average. 4690k doesn't clock that well.
My previous 4690k could do 4.4 GHZ @ 1.256v borderline stable and it was average. so my 1.33v 4.6 is about a little over average afaik.


----------



## white owl

MixedC said:


> No not delidded.
> You have a 4790K, they are better clockers so your chip is just about average. 4690k doesn't clock that well.
> My previous 4690k could do 4.4 GHZ @ 1.256v borderline stable and it was average. so my 1.33v 4.6 is about a little over average afaik.


 I also have a 4690k which is what I was talking about...which I'm trying to sell but no one needs a 4 core anymore lol
I needed more threads so I bought the 4790k recently.


----------



## TwilightRavens

white owl said:


> I also have a 4690k which is what I was talking about...which I'm trying to sell but no one needs a 4 core anymore lol
> I needed more threads so I bought the 4790k recently.


If you put it on ebay for a decent price you’ll be surprised how fast it’ll go. Lot of entry level people looking for simple quad core, or those looking for a media server chip.


----------



## white owl

Yeah I should probably just seal it up and do that.


----------



## Sea Monkey

I redid the liquid metal and thermal paste on my 4690K. Hottest peak core temp in IntelBurnTest on Very High, 10 runs is now 84C, which I'm quite happy with. My 32GB of 2400MHz RAM isn't stable at anything faster than 2133. I didn't toy with the timings, so it's currently running at 11-14-14-36. Did some cursory stress tests just for the sake of proof, but I've been running with these settings for a while now. Benchmark times are irrelevant, as I had all of my usual background processes running while stress testing.


----------



## TwilightRavens

I'm probably going to snag up a 4790K here in the near future and drop my 5775C, all depends on the available funding I have. I really wanna shoot for 5GHz for the first time since my 3770K.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Sea Monkey said:


> I redid the liquid metal and thermal paste on my 4690K. Hottest peak core temp in IntelBurnTest on Very High, 10 runs is now 84C, which I'm quite happy with. My 32GB of 2400MHz RAM isn't stable at anything faster than 2133. I didn't toy with the timings, so it's currently running at 11-14-14-36. Did some cursory stress tests just for the sake of proof, but I've been running with these settings for a while now. Benchmark times are irrelevant, as I had all of my usual background processes running while stress testing.


Did you try any of the voltages like system agent, I/O Analog, I/O digital, VCCIN? All of those helped me get my RAM from 2000MHz with 2 x 8GB to 2400MHz with 4 x 8GB. Dram termination voltage may also help. Granted I’m on Broadwell, but it should be exactly the same for Haswell as its still Z97 except slightly easier.


----------



## Sea Monkey

TwilightRavens said:


> Did you try any of the voltages like system agent, I/O Analog, I/O digital, VCCIN?


No.


----------



## tolis626

So, weirdest thing's happening. I used to run my CPU at 4.8GHz at 1.32V (In BIOS, 1.344V actual in HWiNFO64). At some point, I decided to try the newer microcodes that were supposed to improve overclocking a bit. I installed the new BIOS and my CPU couldn't hold 4.8GHz no matter what I did. So I reverted to the BIOS I was using before (3003 from Asus, I think) and it still wouldn't do 4.8GHz with the same settings as before. Like, it wouldn't even complete a Cinebench run at settings that were stable for multiple hours a while back. Then I decided to start running the damn thing at 4.7GHz with the same settings that I used to use for 4.8GHz before. Fast forward 4-5 months and I decided to retry for 4.8GHz. I changed nothing else, just the multiplier. Boom, it works. Just like that. I'm confused.



Sea Monkey said:


> No.


Then do. If your memory is hindering stability, I've found that pushing IO voltages and, especially, system agent voltage helps a lot. My RAM wouldn't go above 2200MHz by any means at first, but when I increased VCCSA it started doing 2400MHz happily. And with tighter timings than the stock 2133MHz.


----------



## Sea Monkey

tolis626 said:


> Then do. If your memory is hindering stability, I've found that pushing IO voltages and, especially, system agent voltage helps a lot. My RAM wouldn't go above 2200MHz by any means at first, but when I increased VCCSA it started doing 2400MHz happily. And with tighter timings than the stock 2133MHz.


Tried some of the quick settings in the Gigabyte Z97 OC thread with no luck. Still hard crashes pretty quickly at anything above 2133.


----------



## TwilightRavens

tolis626 said:


> So, weirdest thing's happening. I used to run my CPU at 4.8GHz at 1.32V (In BIOS, 1.344V actual in HWiNFO64). At some point, I decided to try the newer microcodes that were supposed to improve overclocking a bit. I installed the new BIOS and my CPU couldn't hold 4.8GHz no matter what I did. So I reverted to the BIOS I was using before (3003 from Asus, I think) and it still wouldn't do 4.8GHz with the same settings as before. Like, it wouldn't even complete a Cinebench run at settings that were stable for multiple hours a while back. Then I decided to start running the damn thing at 4.7GHz with the same settings that I used to use for 4.8GHz before. Fast forward 4-5 months and I decided to retry for 4.8GHz. I changed nothing else, just the multiplier. Boom, it works. Just like that. I'm confused.


I had a similar thing like that except with RAM and not core clock. When I originally built the system I bought 4 x 8GB of Corsair Vengeance 2400MHz, and it would run at that with all 4 sticks, one day something happened (I forgot what exactly) and it would no longer work at 2400MHz. So I ran it at 2000MHz for a good two years, a few weeks ago I started messing around with settings to try and I think it was up my cache to 4.1GHz (I didn’t, but I was trying) and set the BCLK:RAM ratio to 100:100 instead of Auto, I set my timings and speed on my RAM to 2400 11-13-13-31 and BAM for some reason the computer posted with no stability issues. Don’t know why it all of a sudden decided to work but it did. The whole time I knew it wasn’t the RAM kit because I had it running on my old Z77 board at 2666MHz back before I killed it. The even weirder part comes in to when I change a voltage (doesn’t even have to be RAM related, It could be Vcore for example) and the computer will not post at all and I have to spend about 45 minutes switching it in and out of Auto and 100:100 until it decides to post. Its so weird and I still don’t understand it to this day, because I’m used to setting XMP and rolling with it but that does not work on this board at all so it has to be done manually.

Edit: Sometimes 100:100 won’t work and I’ll have to do 100:133 and do 2400MHz, it’s completely random when it decides to work. Once it is set though it has no problems posting unless like I said change literally anything in bios or power gets shut off unbeknownst to me. Then its fighting an uphill battle. Granted I’m on a modded BIOS but it still does it even on a non modded one so *shrug*. Some computers are just freaking weird.


----------



## tolis626

Sea Monkey said:


> Tried some of the quick settings in the Gigabyte Z97 OC thread with no luck. Still hard crashes pretty quickly at anything above 2133.


Well, take it easy, take it slow. If you want to mess with memory on Haswell, you're getting in pretty deep waters. Not because it's advanced or anything, but because Haswell's propensity to bull**** is unmatched as you can see in my post and that of TwilightRavens.

So, first off, change one thing at a time. Not juts because it's good practice to change things gradually so that you know what helps and what doesn't, but also because one thing may help stability and another may hinder it, getting you back to square one. Before you do anything else, do you have HWiNFO64 installed? If not, install it and check what your system agent and IO voltages are (VCCIO-A, VCCIO-D and VCCSA for me). Also, what's your input voltage and your cache voltage? RAM voltage? Timings? Could very well be that the damn thing is trying to boot 2400MHz with 2133MHz secondary and tertiary timings, which would be no good, so you may need to mess with those too. And if you do, you're really in deep waters.


TwilightRavens said:


> I had a similar thing like that except with RAM and not core clock. When I originally built the system I bought 4 x 8GB of Corsair Vengeance 2400MHz, and it would run at that with all 4 sticks, one day something happened (I forgot what exactly) and it would no longer work at 2400MHz. So I ran it at 2000MHz for a good two years, a few weeks ago I started messing around with settings to try and I think it was up my cache to 4.1GHz (I didn’t, but I was trying) and set the BCLK:RAM ratio to 100:100 instead of Auto, I set my timings and speed on my RAM to 2400 11-13-13-31 and BAM for some reason the computer posted with no stability issues. Don’t know why it all of a sudden decided to work but it did. The whole time I knew it wasn’t the RAM kit because I had it running on my old Z77 board at 2666MHz back before I killed it. The even weirder part comes in to when I change a voltage (doesn’t even have to be RAM related, It could be Vcore for example) and the computer will not post at all and I have to spend about 45 minutes switching it in and out of Auto and 100:100 until it decides to post. Its so weird and I still don’t understand it to this day, because I’m used to setting XMP and rolling with it but that does not work on this board at all so it has to be done manually.
> 
> Edit: Sometimes 100:100 won’t work and I’ll have to do 100:133 and do 2400MHz, it’s completely random when it decides to work. Once it is set though it has no problems posting unless like I said change literally anything in bios or power gets shut off unbeknownst to me. Then its fighting an uphill battle. Granted I’m on a modded BIOS but it still does it even on a non modded one so *shrug*. Some computers are just freaking weird.


I swear man, Z97's tendency to make absolutely no sense is unparalleled. Other than the issue I described in my previous post, I also had issues with my RAM (settings that were unstable before would go on to work with some errors first and then with no errors at all), issues with me not being able to overclock my cache at all whereas now it's at 4.3GHz 1.15V, I had my rig running stable at 1.7V input voltage for months until one day it decided to not work and it wanted 1.85V, while now it's more stable at 1.9V for some reason... I can go on, but you get the point. It makes no sense. It's not even degradation we're talking about here. Unless the damn thing degraded and then healed itself. In that case, I'm impressed. Otherwise, I'm pissed.

EDIT : Ah, I forgot to mention my favorite nonsensical behavior. So, when it was stable at 4.8GHz a few months back, it wasn't stable after a cold boot. It went like this. Cold boot-> Instability within 10 minutes of any stress test or game. Reboot (Be it manual right after booting or because of BSOD)-> Everything was stable and it would pass stress tests all day long. That behavior persisted until it decided to not work at 4.8GHz at all (Even with voltage set to nearly 1.4V). Now it works without needing all that jazz. Oh well...


----------



## JackCY

With RAM you will want to invest the time to lock down every single setting to manual instead of automatic. The automatics will use different settings based mood each system start... making resolving issues near impossible.

Vsa, ioa, iod tend to automatically go very high with XMP enabled, you don't need that much as many mobos use unless you're pushing some rare expensive 2933 DDR3.

For every setting you want to set manual instead of automatic.


----------



## tolis626

JackCY said:


> With RAM you will want to invest the time to lock down every single setting to manual instead of automatic. The automatics will use different settings based mood each system start... making resolving issues near impossible.
> 
> Vsa, ioa, iod tend to automatically go very high with XMP enabled, you don't need that much as many mobos use unless you're pushing some rare expensive 2933 DDR3.
> 
> For every setting you want to set manual instead of automatic.


I second that. I've seen people's mobos setting unreasonable voltages on auto. If I remember correctly, Gigabyte was mostly guilty of this. Someone had a default system agent voltage in the neighbourhood of 1.2-1.3V by default for 2133MHz RAM. Intel's default is 0.8V or thereabouts for SA and about 1.05V for IO voltages. A bit more than 0.8V may be needed and in some cases (like mine) getting to 1-1.1V may help stability, but that's about it. 1.3V is dangerous.

On my board, for some reason it wouldn't touch these voltages on auto. No matter if I used XMP or manual RAM overclocks, VSA stayed at 0.82V and VIO at 1.05V. I had to increase them manually. Now I use 1.02V VCCSA (+0.2V offset), 1.15V VIO-D and 1.1V VIO-A (it's more stable when IOD is 50mV higher than IOA).

On my screenshot you can see all my settings. Note that my core voltage is set to 1.32V in the BIOS, but using adaptive it will sometimes spike to 1.34V momentarily, so VCORE will spike to 1.36V. Under stress, VCORE is 1.344V.


----------



## Sea Monkey

It's so cumbersome to work through for such little benefit that I don't think I'm going to bother. My system already has a difficult time with repeated reboots and having to be completely unplugged and capacitors drained due to a tendency for the boot process to hang while initializing my HBA card. In addition to that, even after uninstalling Gigabyte's EasyTune software, somehow my BIOS configurations were getting overridden, so now it seems I have to leave the software installed and verify my settings each time I'm testing.

Here are the settings I used last night from the Gigabyte OC thread that were different from my existing config:

VRIN Override: 2.0v (was 1.8)
System Agent: +0.3 (was 0)
CPU IO Analog: +0.15 (was 0)
CPU IO Digital: +0.15 (was 0)
DRAM Voltage: 1.85v (was 1.65... was a bit nervous about this one... also did some testing at 1.65)

I think most of the other suggested settings there matched up with what I already had. Tried with XMP on and off (2400) and also tested at 2200 with system-detected timings. One of those times, the system-detected timings were 11-4-4-36. Seemed very odd, as 2133 defaults to 11-14-14-36.


----------



## tolis626

Sea Monkey said:


> It's so cumbersome to work through for such little benefit that I don't think I'm going to bother. My system already has a difficult time with repeated reboots and having to be completely unplugged and capacitors drained due to a tendency for the boot process to hang while initializing my HBA card. In addition to that, even after uninstalling Gigabyte's EasyTune software, somehow my BIOS configurations were getting overridden, so now it seems I have to leave the software installed and verify my settings each time I'm testing.
> 
> Here are the settings I used last night from the Gigabyte OC thread that were different from my existing config:
> 
> VRIN Override: 2.0v (was 1.8)
> System Agent: +0.3 (was 0)
> CPU IO Analog: +0.15 (was 0)
> CPU IO Digital: +0.15 (was 0)
> DRAM Voltage: 1.85v (was 1.65... was a bit nervous about this one... also did some testing at 1.65)
> 
> I think most of the other suggested settings there matched up with what I already had. Tried with XMP on and off (2400) and also tested at 2200 with system-detected timings. One of those times, the system-detected timings were 11-4-4-36. Seemed very odd, as 2133 defaults to 11-14-14-36.


Well that sounds like a pain. Depends on you what you want to end up doing. 

Well, these SA and IO voltages tell us nothing. That's an offset from stock. But what was it stock? If stock was 0.8V, then 1.1V VSA is on the high side, but acceptable. If yours was, like others', ~1V at stock, then 1.3V is reaaaaally pushing it. Same goes for VIO. Mine was 1.05V at stock, 1.2V is on the high side of ok. But if yours was higher, you gotta check those. Also, these voltages are all about balance. It's not like VCORE where more voltage will mean more stability as long as you can keep it cool. Too much VSA and it'll do more harm than good. So goes for the others. If you can check in HWiNFO64 for these voltages and post a screenshot or something, please do. The values may also be hidden, so check in your settings.

Now, input voltage (VRIN Override, also listed as eventual voltage on Asus mobos) is... Ok, I guess, although that has to be the hardest to pin down. Get this. There's people whose CPUs were much more stable with 1.5-1.6V VRIN than higher. There's others whose CPUs needed over 2V to overclock properly. Then there's others that are all over the place, like mine, who kind of work with everything, but every time the sweet spot is somewhere else. You got nothing to lose by trying everything from 1.5V in 0.05V or 0.1V intervals, but that's not really likely to affect RAM issues that much. Core/cache overclocking would be more affected by this. I say drop it to like 1.9V for now and come back to this later if you want to mess with it more.

Lastly, RAM voltage... That really depends on your particular RAM kit. Do you happen to know what RAM ICs are used on your modules? Some take voltage and overclocking much better than others. Can't remember which is which, but I think some Hynix or Samsung sticks went crazy high. If we're talking about high capacity, double sided DIMMs though, I doubt you'll get much by overvolting them. Another strange "feature" of my rig. My RAM at stock was 2133MHz 11-13-13-27 IIRC at 1.5V. My first attempt at RAM overclocking was at 2400MHz with 13-15-15-35 or something like that. That didn't even post, like anything higher than 2200MHz. After I started messing with SA voltages etc, I started being able to get my RAM to clock higher. Now it's running at 2400MHz 10-12-12-31 (Yes, tighter timings than stock) at 1.6V. Get this, if I give it 1.65V I get errors and at over 1.7V it's downright unstable. So RAM is the single hardest thing to get right. I've spent TOO much time trying to overclock my RAM. I did get SOME performance out of it, but it was, I dunno, 10 points in Cinebench or something stupid like that. It was mostly an educational experience for me.


----------



## TwilightRavens

JackCY said:


> With RAM you will want to invest the time to lock down every single setting to manual instead of automatic. The automatics will use different settings based mood each system start... making resolving issues near impossible.
> 
> Vsa, ioa, iod tend to automatically go very high with XMP enabled, you don't need that much as many mobos use unless you're pushing some rare expensive 2933 DDR3.
> 
> For every setting you want to set manual instead of automatic.


Oh I agree 100% as well, my previous 4690K on Auto voltage wanted 1.5v for 4.4GHz, which I knew was not going to fly. My 5775C wants 1.6v for 4.4GHz on Auto but is perfectly stable with just 1.4v, hell even 4.5GHz only takes 1.48v I can't imagine what Auto would want to feed it. With the RAM it sets the timings right but sets the CR to 1 when it doesn't work on CR1 and never has unless it was at 2000MHz or less. Doesn't help that I am on a mid-range Z97 board, but it was the only one I could afford at the time that (begin sarcasm) "Has excellent support for RAM with frequencies up to 2600MHz" - ASUS (end sarcasm).


----------



## tolis626

TwilightRavens said:


> Oh I agree 100% as well, my previous 4690K on Auto voltage wanted 1.5v for 4.4GHz, which I knew was not going to fly. My 5775C wants 1.6v for 4.4GHz on Auto but is perfectly stable with just 1.4v, hell even 4.5GHz only takes 1.48v I can't imagine what Auto would want to feed it. With the RAM it sets the timings right but sets the CR to 1 when it doesn't work on CR1 and never has unless it was at 2000MHz or less. Doesn't help that I am on a mid-range Z97 board, but it was the only one I could afford at the time that (begin sarcasm) "Has excellent support for RAM with frequencies up to 2600MHz" - ASUS (end sarcasm).


1.5V for 4.4GHz on Haswell? 1.6V for 4.4GHz on Broadwell? Jesus man, your board is messed up. I can't remember the numbers for my board (it's been 4.5 years), but they were nowhere near that extreme. They still were stupid, don't get me wrong, I think it tried to do 4.6GHz at 1.4V or something, but yours is on another level.

All of that does make me wonder though, are these numbers random? Do motherboard manufacturers just not care if people fry their chips? Or are these numbers just a stupid interpretation of "let's play it safe for stability" but aren't really dangerous for the chip? I mean, if it's not dangerous for me to push 1.4V through mine, I'd probably hit 5GHz stable. Granted, I'd have to delid to keep that cool, but I'd take it.

Also, RAM is finnicky. There's variance from DIMM to DIMM, CPU to CPU, motherboard to motherboard and so on and so forth. If you want to mess with it, then by all means, please do. But if you find something that works for you, stick with it, it's not worth the time it takes to dial everything in perfectly. I did that and I will never do that again unless I'm paid for it. Gotta admit though, I scored some nice RAM performance in the end.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Yeah its crazy as to why it set those voltages, as to why, my 4690K by all means was not a good clocker because even my Broadwell clocked higher and with less voltage, so maybe the board knew that. And for the RAM yeah I am content with 2400MHz 11-13-13-31 with 4 x 8GB sticks I really couldn’t ask for better with that much RAM packed in there.

But I mean I bought this 4 x 8GB kit back before the prices skyrocketed for $120 which is awesome for 32GB, and I wanted to use it all because why not, you can never have too much RAM.


----------



## tolis626

TwilightRavens said:


> Yeah its crazy as to why it set those voltages, as to why, my 4690K by all means was not a good clocker because even my Broadwell clocked higher and with less voltage, so maybe the board knew that. And for the RAM yeah I am content with 2400MHz 11-13-13-31 with 4 x 8GB sticks I really couldn’t ask for better with that much RAM packed in there.
> 
> But I mean I bought this 4 x 8GB kit back before the prices skyrocketed for $120 which is awesome for 32GB, and I wanted to use it all because why not, you can never have too much RAM.


Well, 2400MHz at those timings isn't half bad! And for 32GB DDR3? That's more than fine.

I saw that you use Corsair Vengeance Pro, though, same RAM as I'm using. Do you know what ICs it's using? I think mine is Micron. What was its stock spec? Mine, for whatever reason, only work properly at up to about 1.6-1.625V. Anything higher and they will start throwing errors in Memtest. So it may be worth a shot for you!


----------



## TwilightRavens

tolis626 said:


> Well, 2400MHz at those timings isn't half bad! And for 32GB DDR3? That's more than fine.
> 
> I saw that you use Corsair Vengeance Pro, though, same RAM as I'm using. Do you know what ICs it's using? I think mine is Micron. What was its stock spec? Mine, for whatever reason, only work properly at up to about 1.6-1.625V. Anything higher and they will start throwing errors in Memtest. So it may be worth a shot for you!


Sk Hynix chips in them iirc, they like any voltage I can throw at them up to a point. But they are stock at 1.65v and the same timings i listed above, or at least that’s the XMP profile. I tried lowering the timings but my board wasn’t a huge fan of that.

I do know that this kit was one of the later ones off the line, i think on the same fab that early DDR4 was made on but I could be wrong, that’s probably why I was able to get them to 3000MHz on CL12 timings on my Z77 Sabertooth.


----------



## tolis626

TwilightRavens said:


> Sk Hynix chips in them iirc, they like any voltage I can throw at them up to a point. But they are stock at 1.65v and the same timings i listed above, or at least that’s the XMP profile. I tried lowering the timings but my board wasn’t a huge fan of that.
> 
> I do know that this kit was one of the later ones off the line, i think on the same fab that early DDR4 was made on but I could be wrong, that’s probably why I was able to get them to 3000MHz on CL12 timings on my Z77 Sabertooth.


3000MHz? Gee, that's a lot of bandwidth. Enough to perhaps make a measurable difference in CPU benchmarks. Impressive! What voltage did that take?

So, if I understand correctly, you're now limited by your CPUs IMC, right? If so, SA and IO voltages are your best bet here. But as I said, it's not a "higher is better" kind of scenario here. These are tricky to nail down. Check HWiNFO64, see what the actual values you're running are and aim for 0.9-1.1V for SA and 1.1-1.25V for IO voltages. Also, I had read somewhere that having your analog IO voltage 50mV lower than your digital IO voltage helps stability, and in my case it does, so also give that a shot. Last thing that may or may not help with all this is uncore voltage. Not directly related to RAM clocks, but it does affect the memory subsystems. Again, that's another voltage where too much can hurt. On my CPU, the only way I could benchmark 4.9GHz at 1.36V IIRC (In BIOS, 1.375V actual) was to set the cache multiplier to 40x (stock) and reduce the uncore voltage to 1.075V in manual mode. Note that this wasn't stable, I was able to get it stable just a tad higher than that by messing with other things, but it helped when on the edge of stability.

Good luck mate!


----------



## TwilightRavens

tolis626 said:


> 3000MHz? Gee, that's a lot of bandwidth. Enough to perhaps make a measurable difference in CPU benchmarks. Impressive! What voltage did that take?
> 
> So, if I understand correctly, you're now limited by your CPUs IMC, right? If so, SA and IO voltages are your best bet here. But as I said, it's not a "higher is better" kind of scenario here. These are tricky to nail down. Check HWiNFO64, see what the actual values you're running are and aim for 0.9-1.1V for SA and 1.1-1.25V for IO voltages. Also, I had read somewhere that having your analog IO voltage 50mV lower than your digital IO voltage helps stability, and in my case it does, so also give that a shot. Last thing that may or may not help with all this is uncore voltage. Not directly related to RAM clocks, but it does affect the memory subsystems. Again, that's another voltage where too much can hurt. On my CPU, the only way I could benchmark 4.9GHz at 1.36V IIRC (In BIOS, 1.375V actual) was to set the cache multiplier to 40x (stock) and reduce the uncore voltage to 1.075V in manual mode. Note that this wasn't stable, I was able to get it stable just a tad higher than that by messing with other things, but it helped when on the edge of stability.
> 
> Good luck mate!


Honestly its this board that is holding it back, not the IMC, because I had it do 2800MHz on my old MSI board with this 5775C with relative ease. Oh and for voltages that it took for 3000 it was right around 1.75v-1.8v if my memory serves me (pun intended). The thing about this though is there isn't really a difference in many benchmarks with it at 2000 vs 2400 on the Broadwell i7 because of the EDRAM so I haven't really bothered, exact same CB R15 score and most other CPU benchmarks remain within margin of error. As far as uncore goes 1.31v is right about what it takes for me to have mine stable at 4.0.


----------



## tolis626

TwilightRavens said:


> Honestly its this board that is holding it back, not the IMC, because I had it do 2800MHz on my old MSI board with this 5775C with relative ease. Oh and for voltages that it took for 3000 it was right around 1.75v-1.8v if my memory serves me (pun intended). The thing about this though is there isn't really a difference in many benchmarks with it at 2000 vs 2400 on the Broadwell i7 because of the EDRAM so I haven't really bothered, exact same CB R15 score and most other CPU benchmarks remain within margin of error. As far as uncore goes 1.31v is right about what it takes for me to have mine stable at 4.0.


Well then, screw this board.  (My Maximus VII Formula has been one of the most solid boards I've ever seen, by the way)

Yeah, Broadwell is a different beast altogether. On my 4790k there were differences between 2133 11-11-11-27 (or whatever timings were like) and 2400 10-12-12-31. Mostly it was in benchmarks, like 10-20 pts higher in Cinebench R15, but it was minimal. I did, however, get a somewhat tangible improvement in minimum framerates in some games, especially CPU intensive ones like Battlefield 4. That's why I stuck with my OC RAM and didn't just use XMP when stuff didn't work.

Also, I hope that uncore voltage is normal for Broadwell. Because for Haswell that is dangerous territory. Highest I've taken my uncore voltage is 1.25V for short benchmarking sessions at 4.5GHz cache.



TwilightRavens said:


> *Oh and for voltages that it took for 3000 it was right around 1.75v-1.8v if my memory serves me (pun intended).*


----------



## TwilightRavens

tolis626 said:


> Well then, screw this board.  (My Maximus VII Formula has been one of the most solid boards I've ever seen, by the way)
> 
> Yeah, Broadwell is a different beast altogether. On my 4790k there were differences between 2133 11-11-11-27 (or whatever timings were like) and 2400 10-12-12-31. Mostly it was in benchmarks, like 10-20 pts higher in Cinebench R15, but it was minimal. I did, however, get a somewhat tangible improvement in minimum framerates in some games, especially CPU intensive ones like Battlefield 4. That's why I stuck with my OC RAM and didn't just use XMP when stuff didn't work.
> 
> Also, I hope that uncore voltage is normal for Broadwell. Because for Haswell that is dangerous territory. Highest I've taken my uncore voltage is 1.25V for short benchmarking sessions at 4.5GHz cache.


Yeah it shares the same safe voltages as Skylake on the core and cache being an absolute max of 1.52v, but I like to stay at 1.4v or less because after that its all just diminishing returns, not a lot of speed for an exponential voltage increase.

Oh an Haswell can do more than 1.25v uncore as long as you keep it cool, my 4690K ran 1.35v uncore and 1.4v on core for about 3 years without any degradation or anything. But it’s all a matter of opinion and personal preference to be honest. If you are on air 1.25v is probably where i’d stop but on CLC or CWC it’ll be fine up to 1.4v without any adverse effects. By cool I mean keep it at 70C or less which isn’t too hard if you have delidded or run bare die. But by all means I don’t guarantee anything as some people may be completely fine while others may face degradation within a year. But that’s with any chip really.

I fully accept any consequences that I may face running my chip at what I run it at, whether there be absolutely nothing happen or it degrades withing a few years. If something like that does happen I’ll clock down or just upgrade to Ryzen lol.


----------



## tolis626

TwilightRavens said:


> Yeah it shares the same safe voltages as Skylake on the core and cache being an absolute max of 1.52v, but I like to stay at 1.4v or less because after that its all just diminishing returns, not a lot of speed for an exponential voltage increase.
> 
> Oh an Haswell can do more than 1.25v uncore as long as you keep it cool, my 4690K ran 1.35v uncore and 1.4v on core for about 3 years without any degradation or anything. But it’s all a matter of opinion and personal preference to be honest. If you are on air 1.25v is probably where i’d stop but on CLC or CWC it’ll be fine up to 1.4v without any adverse effects. By cool I mean keep it at 70C or less which isn’t too hard if you have delidded or run bare die. But by all means I don’t guarantee anything as some people may be completely fine while others may face degradation within a year. But that’s with any chip really.
> 
> I fully accept any consequences that I may face running my chip at what I run it at, whether there be absolutely nothing happen or it degrades withing a few years. If something like that does happen I’ll clock down or just upgrade to Ryzen lol.


Nice. I remember back when Skylake first released. These voltages sounded scary af. 

That always made me wonder if people were being overly cautious with Haswell, though... I mean I'd expect 14nm to have a lower max safe voltage than 22nm.

The only reason I don't push my CPU more is 'cause it's not delidded. It maxes out at 70-80C when gaming, but only momentarily, it usually sits in the 50s and 60s. It may also reach 80C during x265, but barely. Honestly, I want to delid and go crazy, but not as long as this is my only rig. Too many things can go wrong. But I do plan to upgrade to a Ryzen 3000 rig in the summer or fall, so I'll also delid the 4790k then, after a while, and just use it to play with overclocking.


----------



## TwilightRavens

tolis626 said:


> Nice. I remember back when Skylake first released. These voltages sounded scary af.
> 
> That always made me wonder if people were being overly cautious with Haswell, though... I mean I'd expect 14nm to have a lower max safe voltage than 22nm.
> 
> The only reason I don't push my CPU more is 'cause it's not delidded. It maxes out at 70-80C when gaming, but only momentarily, it usually sits in the 50s and 60s. It may also reach 80C during x265, but barely. Honestly, I want to delid and go crazy, but not as long as this is my only rig. Too many things can go wrong. But I do plan to upgrade to a Ryzen 3000 rig in the summer or fall, so I'll also delid the 4790k then, after a while, and just use it to play with overclocking.


Its pretty fool proof if you get something like a Rockit delid kit or a chinese knockoff, and well worth the temp drop.


----------



## tolis626

TwilightRavens said:


> Its pretty fool proof if you get something like a Rockit delid kit or a chinese knockoff, and well worth the temp drop.


Well, that's what I'm gonna get, something like that. Maybe even Der8auer's kit? I dunno. But yeah, I've never used liquid metal nor have I messed with CPUs as hardware in ages. I can't afford a screwup for 100-200MHz more. When I have a backup PC, I'll do it for sure.


----------



## TwilightRavens

tolis626 said:


> Well, that's what I'm gonna get, something like that. Maybe even Der8auer's kit? I dunno. But yeah, I've never used liquid metal nor have I messed with CPUs as hardware in ages. I can't afford a screwup for 100-200MHz more. When I have a backup PC, I'll do it for sure.


Yeah i wanted his kit but at the time there were none in stock. And yeah I don’t blame you, I took the plunge when I still had my 4690K to fall back on. I guess if I had to do it again I may not have that but I have a Core 2 Extreme to fall back on, not the best but it does alright for 2019 standards and not having super high expectations.


----------



## tolis626

TwilightRavens said:


> Yeah i wanted his kit but at the time there were none in stock. And yeah I don’t blame you, I took the plunge when I still had my 4690K to fall back on. I guess if I had to do it again I may not have that but I have a Core 2 Extreme to fall back on, not the best but it does alright for 2019 standards and not having super high expectations.


Meh, I suppose there is gonna be stock. I mean, with all the people delidding newer CPUs, as long as it's backwards compatible I'll find what I need easily (I hope).

Yeah, you get my point. It's one of those things that, if you do it without problems for the first time, it's easy. At least I suppose. But you have to take a plunge to do it. Accept that things MAY go wrong, however slight the possibility. I cannot afford that possibility right now, both figuratively and literally. After I've sorted out all debts and get some proper cash flow going, I might upgrade this rig one final time before it rests as secondary. I mean, if I can afford to buy a new one, I'll probably be fine with risking this a bit. Although, I would really hate to kill this 4790k. For all its weird behaviors, it's been one hell of a chip. 5 years almost, still going strong. I mean, at 4.8GHz it can hang out with the newer chips just fine. It's like watching LOTR at this point and the 4790k is Gimli. Sure, he's a bit slower and clumsier than Aragorn and Legolas, but when it comes to what matters, he performs. Weird example, I know, but was doing my annual re-watch of the trilogy and I'm still affected.


----------



## white owl

Man I've always done mine with a dirty vise without a back up, the process for pushing the IHS off on a Haswell chip would take a special kind of stupid to mess it up. Later chips have a thinner PCB but pre-Skylake they are very thick and it barely takes anything to push the IHS off. To each their own though.
The cheap tools are worth getting though, especially if you plan on doing a newer chip down the line.

Before someone had the idea to push with the vise, they were holding it in the vise and knocking it off with a hammer...it's that tough of a chip.


----------



## tolis626

white owl said:


> Man I've always done mine with a dirty vise without a back up, the process for pushing the IHS off on a Haswell chip would take a special kind of stupid to mess it up. Later chips have a thinner PCB but pre-Skylake they are very thick and it barely takes anything to push the IHS off. To each their own though.
> The cheap tools are worth getting though, especially if you plan on doing a newer chip down the line.
> 
> Before someone had the idea to push with the vise, they were holding it in the vise and knocking it off with a hammer...it's that tough of a chip.


Heh, I know, I've pondered getting a vice to do it a few years back, just a bit before Der8auer announced the first delid die mate. It's not the taking the IHS off part that "scares" me. It's what comes after. I am not comfortable with liquid metal and applying nail polish to stuff. I mean, it does sound brain dead simple and I could probably do it with 90% of my brain offline, but it's one of those "but what if...?" kind of situations. Worst case scenario, it's "But what if this costs me 300€?" and that's scary. 

I have considered deliding just to get that nasty old (and probably dried) Intel TIM off the CPU and replacing it with Kryonaut. That paste is awesome, compared to stock, it dropped my GPU's temps some 7-8C, maybe more (card was probably throttling a bit when it was reaching 80C before, while now it sits nice at 71-74C max, depending on the load). I suppose that, while it's not LM, it will be far better than stock. The question is if that is worth the trouble. I wouldn't spend the time and money for 3-4C. If it was 10+, I'd be game. But I haven't seen anyone do this.


----------



## TwilightRavens

tolis626 said:


> Heh, I know, I've pondered getting a vice to do it a few years back, just a bit before Der8auer announced the first delid die mate. It's not the taking the IHS off part that "scares" me. It's what comes after. I am not comfortable with liquid metal and applying nail polish to stuff. I mean, it does sound brain dead simple and I could probably do it with 90% of my brain offline, but it's one of those "but what if...?" kind of situations. Worst case scenario, it's "But what if this costs me 300€?" and that's scary.
> 
> I have considered deliding just to get that nasty old (and probably dried) Intel TIM off the CPU and replacing it with Kryonaut. That paste is awesome, compared to stock, it dropped my GPU's temps some 7-8C, maybe more (card was probably throttling a bit when it was reaching 80C before, while now it sits nice at 71-74C max, depending on the load). I suppose that, while it's not LM, it will be far better than stock. The question is if that is worth the trouble. I wouldn't spend the time and money for 3-4C. If it was 10+, I'd be game. But I haven't seen anyone do this.


I’ve tried paste on my chip before as a comparison to stock tim and liquid metal, long story short you won’t notice much of a difference between stock paste and aftermarket paste.


----------



## tolis626

TwilightRavens said:


> I’ve tried paste on my chip before as a comparison to stock tim and liquid metal, long story short you won’t notice much of a difference between stock paste and aftermarket paste.


Hmm... That's discouraging. 

Well, I'd certainly expect (hope?) that Kryonaut would improve thermals by quite a bit compared to the crappy and by now probably dried off Intel TIM. If not, then tough luck, I guess. Gonna have to take the plunge all in one step if I decide to delid, not baby steps. 

I guess liquid metal + clear nail polish would do the trick just fine while being safe. I'm just overly cautious here. Can't write the exact word I had in mind in the forum, but you get the idea. (If not, it's another way to call a cat.)


----------



## TwilightRavens

tolis626 said:


> Hmm... That's discouraging.
> 
> Well, I'd certainly expect (hope?) that Kryonaut would improve thermals by quite a bit compared to the crappy and by now probably dried off Intel TIM. If not, then tough luck, I guess. Gonna have to take the plunge all in one step if I decide to delid, not baby steps.
> 
> I guess liquid metal + clear nail polish would do the trick just fine while being safe. I'm just overly cautious here. Can't write the exact word I had in mind in the forum, but you get the idea. (If not, it's another way to call a cat.)


If its a little bit of help I didn’t even use clear nail polish on mine and just reglued it back and it still works over a year later last I checked. Haven’t used that rig in a few days but I’m sure its fine. With Kryonaut you’ll probably see maybe a 5C reduction, if you plan on delidding its just a much wiser idea to use liquid metal under this IHS unless you plan to run the chip bare die in which case there would be almost no difference in thermals between TIM and Liquid Metal if the die is making direct contact with the cold plate of your cooler.


----------



## JackCY

tolis626 said:


> Hmm... That's discouraging.
> 
> Well, I'd certainly expect (hope?) that Kryonaut would improve thermals by quite a bit compared to the crappy and by now probably dried off Intel TIM. If not, then tough luck, I guess. Gonna have to take the plunge all in one step if I decide to delid, not baby steps.
> 
> I guess liquid metal + clear nail polish would do the trick just fine while being safe. I'm just overly cautious here. Can't write the exact word I had in mind in the forum, but you get the idea. (If not, it's another way to call a cat.)


The problem is thickness of space between IHS and die due to glue under IHS. The pastes all perform fairly similar and while some may be hard at room temp. they are soft when heated up.
There is no point delidding if you're not going to use LM. There is some gain by scraping off the glue and using better paste but some CPUs are worse and some better at their build tolerances.

LM works fine as long as you apply just enough, not too little not too much, you will have to learn yourself as to how much to apply and how.
I put it on the swab and spread it around, that way if there is too much it stays with the swab and doesn't really pool on the surfaces. I apply "micro" dots to the swab a few times until everything looks well covered. Both surfaces have LM applied.

The temps on HW/DC drop well with LM.


----------



## tolis626

TwilightRavens said:


> If its a little bit of help I didn’t even use clear nail polish on mine and just reglued it back and it still works over a year later last I checked. Haven’t used that rig in a few days but I’m sure its fine. With Kryonaut you’ll probably see maybe a 5C reduction, if you plan on delidding its just a much wiser idea to use liquid metal under this IHS unless you plan to run the chip bare die in which case there would be almost no difference in thermals between TIM and Liquid Metal if the die is making direct contact with the cold plate of your cooler.





JackCY said:


> The problem is thickness of space between IHS and die due to glue under IHS. The pastes all perform fairly similar and while some may be hard at room temp. they are soft when heated up.
> There is no point delidding if you're not going to use LM. There is some gain by scraping off the glue and using better paste but some CPUs are worse and some better at their build tolerances.
> 
> LM works fine as long as you apply just enough, not too little not too much, you will have to learn yourself as to how much to apply and how.
> I put it on the swab and spread it around, that way if there is too much it stays with the swab and doesn't really pool on the surfaces. I apply "micro" dots to the swab a few times until everything looks well covered. Both surfaces have LM applied.
> 
> The temps on HW/DC drop well with LM.


Well, ok then. Got the memo. If I want this to be worth my time, I gotta use liquid metal. Gotcha guys!

At some point I'm just gonna have to bite the bullet. If I never do it, I'll never satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## white owl

Actually this has been tested before, if you look in the Delidded Club you'll see a (likely out of date) list of members, the TIM they used and the results. I recall someone using MX4 and having similar thermals to LM. LM does perform a little better but it's main benefit is the fact that it never dries out. A handful of reviewers/benchers also tested this though the CPU's of the era would be 4690/4790k. I'm sure there's a few degrees difference between them but it's not something I'd worry about if I were wanting to delid but didn't have LM.

When you use LM between the cooler and IHS you might see minimal gains as well.


Really though, YMMV, there are a lot of variables involved here...even down to scraping the silicone all the way off. No harm in delidding with paste then moving to LM though.


----------



## TwilightRavens

white owl said:


> Actually this has been tested before, if you look in the Delidded Club you'll see a (likely out of date) list of members, the TIM they used and the results. I recall someone using MX4 and having similar thermals to LM. LM does perform a little better but it's main benefit is the fact that it never dries out. A handful of reviewers/benchers also tested this though the CPU's of the era would be 4690/4790k. I'm sure there's a few degrees difference between them but it's not something I'd worry about if I were wanting to delid but didn't have LM.
> 
> When you use LM between the cooler and IHS you might see minimal gains as well.
> 
> 
> Really though, YMMV, there are a lot of variables involved here...even down to scraping the silicone all the way off. No harm in delidding with paste then moving to LM though.


Personally I have had mixed results using TIM instead of LM, some will be 5C lower or so and sometimes it won’t make a bit of difference. But it is still better albeit by a little bit.


----------



## neurotix

Anyone here have experience using a 4790k vs a 8700k, 9700k, 9900k or Ryzen 2700X with the newer stuff having fast DDR4 (3600MHz or up?) Especially gaming comparisons?

I've seen tons of synthetics as well as done testing myself (on my 4790k at least), is there really any benefit outside of heavily multithreaded scenarios to upgrading at this point? Will it affect gaming FPS at all? I have seen it will affect minimums but not much else, and I still game at 5760x1080 60Hz which I am well aware is still almost solely GPU-limited.

Ryzen is probably a no for me just because I would likely take a hit in single-thread performance, albeit a slight one, as the disparity between IPC with Haswell and Ryzen has been eliminated on Ryzen refresh.

My 4790k @ 4.8GHz gets around 500 single thread and 2600 multi in CPU-Z bench, I see something like a 8700k only getting 530-ish in single thread and twice as much in multi (obviously), Ryzen gets a 450 or so in single thread and nearly twice as much in multi. This correlates well in Cinebench as well, with my 4790k getting nearly 1100 multithread in Cinebench R15 and of course, a 9900k getting twice as much, with barely any single threaded increase.

Essentially, at my resolution (and keeping in mind my SLI which I need for my resolution, I also fold) is there any point in upgrading the CPU/platform or will there be anytime soon? I prefer RPGs and strategy and don't play online games. Are there really any single player games that even fully use 16 threads right now?

I didn't think this setup would still be adequate when I bought it 6 years ago.


----------



## Darkhaze

IIRC, from what I've seen on in-game testing (independent testers, youtube etc) the 4790k often does well, sometimes even better than comparable more recent processors. I don't remember specifics, just that after researching whether or not it was worth it to upgrade, I found that it was decidedly not. I feel like a lot of the 10% better promises every generation (remember Moore's "law" lol) are from synthetics seemingly designed for the purpose of marketing. Often in actual gaming, the more recent processor performs worse! All I know is that nothing real life pushes my 4790k close to 100%, even Hunt:Showdown which is an unoptimized beta on the crysis engine. My 1866 cl8 still tears it up. The cas latency is the more important part the ram speed:cas ratio. When did people forget that?

Edit: I'm going to say it, I think the whole Spectre Meltdown thing is a fiasco designed to make people buy processors, because the technology doesn't warrant it.


----------



## tolis626

white owl said:


> Actually this has been tested before, if you look in the Delidded Club you'll see a (likely out of date) list of members, the TIM they used and the results. I recall someone using MX4 and having similar thermals to LM. LM does perform a little better but it's main benefit is the fact that it never dries out. A handful of reviewers/benchers also tested this though the CPU's of the era would be 4690/4790k. I'm sure there's a few degrees difference between them but it's not something I'd worry about if I were wanting to delid but didn't have LM.
> 
> When you use LM between the cooler and IHS you might see minimal gains as well.
> 
> 
> Really though, YMMV, there are a lot of variables involved here...even down to scraping the silicone all the way off. No harm in delidding with paste then moving to LM though.


Aha, I see. Well, so it may be worth doing it in two steps, so to speak. Oh well, I'll see what I'll do. It's like I've said before, once I start having enough money to start thinking about buying new stuff, I'll probably feel more comfortable doing this. It's stupid fear because I've never done this before, honestly. I also remember getting the same vibes when I disassembled a GPU for the first time. When I put it back in the system, I was like "Oh my God, is it dead? IS IT DEAD?!?" until it posted and worked fine. That was an old HD6850 or something. Fast forward a few years, and I have opened up my 390x many more times than I should've, but it's still running like a champ. Not to mention much cooler than it used to due to Fujipoly pads and Kryonaut on the core.


TwilightRavens said:


> Personally I have had mixed results using TIM instead of LM, some will be 5C lower or so and sometimes it won’t make a bit of difference. But it is still better albeit by a little bit.


Well, it would at least fix the cooling deficit that occurs with age. I got my CPU back in 2014, so it probably does need a refresher.


neurotix said:


> Anyone here have experience using a 4790k vs a 8700k, 9700k, 9900k or Ryzen 2700X with the newer stuff having fast DDR4 (3600MHz or up?) Especially gaming comparisons?
> 
> I've seen tons of synthetics as well as done testing myself (on my 4790k at least), is there really any benefit outside of heavily multithreaded scenarios to upgrading at this point? Will it affect gaming FPS at all? I have seen it will affect minimums but not much else, and I still game at 5760x1080 60Hz which I am well aware is still almost solely GPU-limited.
> 
> Ryzen is probably a no for me just because I would likely take a hit in single-thread performance, albeit a slight one, as the disparity between IPC with Haswell and Ryzen has been eliminated on Ryzen refresh.
> 
> My 4790k @ 4.8GHz gets around 500 single thread and 2600 multi in CPU-Z bench, I see something like a 8700k only getting 530-ish in single thread and twice as much in multi (obviously), Ryzen gets a 450 or so in single thread and nearly twice as much in multi. This correlates well in Cinebench as well, with my 4790k getting nearly 1100 multithread in Cinebench R15 and of course, a 9900k getting twice as much, with barely any single threaded increase.
> 
> Essentially, at my resolution (and keeping in mind my SLI which I need for my resolution, I also fold) is there any point in upgrading the CPU/platform or will there be anytime soon? I prefer RPGs and strategy and don't play online games. Are there really any single player games that even fully use 16 threads right now?
> 
> I didn't think this setup would still be adequate when I bought it 6 years ago.


First off, Ryzen 2nd gen is about as fast as Haswell in games. Of course, it decimates most Haswells because of more cores/threads, but single threaded applications will likely not benefit much.

Secondly, how did you get 1100 in Cinebench at 4.8GHz? Max I've got is juuuuust above 1000 at 4.9GHz with overclocked RAM and cache. I don't even think the 7700k gets that high.


----------



## TwilightRavens

neurotix said:


> Anyone here have experience using a 4790k vs a 8700k, 9700k, 9900k or Ryzen 2700X with the newer stuff having fast DDR4 (3600MHz or up?) Especially gaming comparisons?
> 
> I've seen tons of synthetics as well as done testing myself (on my 4790k at least), is there really any benefit outside of heavily multithreaded scenarios to upgrading at this point? Will it affect gaming FPS at all? I have seen it will affect minimums but not much else, and I still game at 5760x1080 60Hz which I am well aware is still almost solely GPU-limited.
> 
> Ryzen is probably a no for me just because I would likely take a hit in single-thread performance, albeit a slight one, as the disparity between IPC with Haswell and Ryzen has been eliminated on Ryzen refresh.
> 
> My 4790k @ 4.8GHz gets around 500 single thread and 2600 multi in CPU-Z bench, I see something like a 8700k only getting 530-ish in single thread and twice as much in multi (obviously), Ryzen gets a 450 or so in single thread and nearly twice as much in multi. This correlates well in Cinebench as well, with my 4790k getting nearly 1100 multithread in Cinebench R15 and of course, a 9900k getting twice as much, with barely any single threaded increase.
> 
> Essentially, at my resolution (and keeping in mind my SLI which I need for my resolution, I also fold) is there any point in upgrading the CPU/platform or will there be anytime soon? I prefer RPGs and strategy and don't play online games. Are there really any single player games that even fully use 16 threads right now?
> 
> I didn't think this setup would still be adequate when I bought it 6 years ago.


Well the big question you should ask yourself is, are you satisfied with the performance you are getting or is it lackluster? If satisfied then there really is no reason to upgrade to something that only has marginally better single threaded performance. Haswell will still probably be good for at least another 5 years, hell even 3770K’s can mostly keep up in today’s stuff. I wouldn’t upgrade unless there are specific workloads you do that require more than 8 threads i.e. video editing/rendering etc. For gaming really anything 3770K and better is likely to last you a good while unless (insert game here) is optimized like trash and even then a newer chip probably won’t help too much.


----------



## neurotix

*fantastic*

Great replies everyone, rep all around. :cheers:




Darkhaze said:


> IIRC, from what I've seen on in-game testing (independent testers, youtube etc) the 4790k often does well, sometimes even better than comparable more recent processors. I don't remember specifics, just that after researching whether or not it was worth it to upgrade, I found that it was decidedly not. I feel like a lot of the 10% better promises every generation (remember Moore's "law" lol) are from synthetics seemingly designed for the purpose of marketing. Often in actual gaming, the more recent processor performs worse! All I know is that nothing real life pushes my 4790k close to 100%, even Hunt:Showdown which is an unoptimized beta on the crysis engine. My 1866 cl8 still tears it up. The cas latency is the more important part the ram speed:cas ratio. When did people forget that?
> 
> Edit: I'm going to say it, I think the whole Spectre Meltdown thing is a fiasco designed to make people buy processors, because the technology doesn't warrant it.



I'm old enough to have used PCs when they still used SDRAM, and the first system I OC'ed (in 98) had DDR. I even did a crapton of research on secondary and tertiary timings for my DDR3 memory but very little of it made a noticeable difference- a few settings lowered access speed/latency by 0.1ns- and I'd be disingenuous if I said I understood what they all did. Really, the 3 primary timings are all that matters, and most people now are going to just use XMP. 

With DDR3, yes, tighter CAS timings vs higher frequency are important, but not as important as with DDR2 (or really the original DDR). A balance of both is best. It also depends on platform- for example, AMD FX systems greatly preferred frequency over lower CAS timing. I can almost assure you my DDR3 with my optimizing secondary and tertiary timings WILL outperform your CAS8 1866MHz kit. Either at 2600MHz CAS10 or 2400MHz CAS9 but I could probably do 2200 CAS 8 or possibly 7. And I'm not saying this to be a jerk, pick a fight or anything with you, but just because you should remember a combo of both will always be better, if you can achieve it. 

Anyway, I agree with basically everything else you're saying but are you sure you aren't mistaking the 4790K with the 5775C (Broadwell; with L4 cache?) I've heard those are even better and basically yes, more FPS in games than even the latest CPUs/chipsets.



tolis626 said:


> First off, Ryzen 2nd gen is about as fast as Haswell in games. Of course, it decimates most Haswells because of more cores/threads, but single threaded applications will likely not benefit much.
> 
> Secondly, how did you get 1100 in Cinebench at 4.8GHz? Max I've got is juuuuust above 1000 at 4.9GHz with overclocked RAM and cache. I don't even think the 7700k gets that high.


My bad, I actually confused it with XTU!

This is my real score: https://hwbot.org/submission/3187230_neurotix_cinebench___r15_core_i7_4790k_980_cb

XTU was very close to 1100. Still, my point stands, that when I see say an 8700k that was $550 at launch only getting like 1600 OC'ed in Cinebench R15, and the single thread clock for clock is only 20 pts higher than my 4790K.... 

And yes, 2nd gen Ryzen is about on par with Haswell in games- but I think there may be games that favor Intel setups and do much better even now on Haswell, than Ryzen refresh...




TwilightRavens said:


> Well the big question you should ask yourself is, are you satisfied with the performance you are getting or is it lackluster? If satisfied then there really is no reason to upgrade to something that only has marginally better single threaded performance. Haswell will still probably be good for at least another 5 years, hell even 3770K’s can mostly keep up in today’s stuff. I wouldn’t upgrade unless there are specific workloads you do that require more than 8 threads i.e. video editing/rendering etc. For gaming really anything 3770K and better is likely to last you a good while unless (insert game here) is optimized like trash and even then a newer chip probably won’t help too much.


Yeah I don't really do any parallel tasks besides anything my machine is doing simultaneously as a server for the home network while running Linux. I also don't game very much anymore as I find modern big budget games to be boring. My Switch and my Vita/PSTV get more use. My wife likes the Tomb Raider reboot series and SOTTR was running pretty poor considering how well the previous games ran and that I have two 2000MHz 1080tis. It is really the only game I've come across that supports Surround and SLI well that even dips below around 55fps. I blame the game.

I've had the upgrade itch for years now-this platform is 6 years old. But I guess the longer I wait the more worth it it will be. Given that I don't do anything besides occasionally game, and there is nothing multithreaded or mission critical running, it is not worth it.

Maybe you all could tell that this was pretty much a rhetorical question anyway, I was never going to upgrade, and I just wanted other opinions- but I value them and they basically confirm mine, it makes no sense to upgrade right now or for the foreseeable future.

Thanks everyone. :thumb:


----------



## mouacyk

neurotix said:


> Essentially, at my resolution (and keeping in mind my SLI which I need for my resolution, I also fold) is there any point in upgrading the CPU/platform or will there be anytime soon? I prefer RPGs and strategy and don't play online games. Are there really any single player games that even fully use 16 threads right now?


Not unless you tick one of the following:
Streaming
Anti-cheat and DRM (uses extra cores for memory encryption or virtualization)
High-refresh (120Hz+)
Productivity
Better multi-GPU in DX12 and Vulkan (seemed promising at first but mostly has dissipated now)

4c/8t or 6c/6t lines up closely to the consoles (7 threads), so the majority of games will continue to be optimized accordingly. If AMD is able to bring 10 or 12 cores cheaply to the next-gen consoles , they still have to improve DX12/Vulkan to take advantage of it, otherwise it'll be water under the bridge like today.


----------



## neurotix

mouacyk said:


> Not unless you tick one of the following:
> Streaming
> Anti-cheat and DRM (uses extra cores for memory encryption or virtualization)
> High-refresh (120Hz+)
> Productivity
> Better multi-GPU in DX12 and Vulkan (seemed promising at first but mostly has dissipated now)
> 
> 4c/8t or 6c/6t lines up closely to the consoles (7 threads), so the majority of games will continue to be optimized accordingly. If AMD is able to bring 10 or 12 cores cheaply to the next-gen consoles , they still have to improve DX12/Vulkan to take advantage of it, otherwise it'll be water under the bridge like today.


Yep.

About the only box I had to tick was better multi-GPU use (or even just better single GPU use), but I'm still using Windows 7 and the majority of the time, Linux. Windows only gets started for gaming. Obviously that doesn't even apply to me either.


----------



## tolis626

neurotix said:


> Great replies everyone, rep all around. :cheers:
> 
> I'm old enough to have used PCs when they still used SDRAM, and the first system I OC'ed (in 98) had DDR. I even did a crapton of research on secondary and tertiary timings for my DDR3 memory but very little of it made a noticeable difference- a few settings lowered access speed/latency by 0.1ns- and I'd be disingenuous if I said I understood what they all did. Really, the 3 primary timings are all that matters, and most people now are going to just use XMP.
> 
> With DDR3, yes, tighter CAS timings vs higher frequency are important, but not as important as with DDR2 (or really the original DDR). A balance of both is best. It also depends on platform- for example, AMD FX systems greatly preferred frequency over lower CAS timing. I can almost assure you my DDR3 with my optimizing secondary and tertiary timings WILL outperform your CAS8 1866MHz kit. Either at 2600MHz CAS10 or 2400MHz CAS9 but I could probably do 2200 CAS 8 or possibly 7. And I'm not saying this to be a jerk, pick a fight or anything with you, but just because you should remember a combo of both will always be better, if you can achieve it.
> 
> Anyway, I agree with basically everything else you're saying but are you sure you aren't mistaking the 4790K with the 5775C (Broadwell; with L4 cache?) I've heard those are even better and basically yes, more FPS in games than even the latest CPUs/chipsets.
> 
> My bad, I actually confused it with XTU!
> 
> This is my real score: https://hwbot.org/submission/3187230_neurotix_cinebench___r15_core_i7_4790k_980_cb
> 
> XTU was very close to 1100. Still, my point stands, that when I see say an 8700k that was $550 at launch only getting like 1600 OC'ed in Cinebench R15, and the single thread clock for clock is only 20 pts higher than my 4790K....
> 
> And yes, 2nd gen Ryzen is about on par with Haswell in games- but I think there may be games that favor Intel setups and do much better even now on Haswell, than Ryzen refresh...
> 
> Yeah I don't really do any parallel tasks besides anything my machine is doing simultaneously as a server for the home network while running Linux. I also don't game very much anymore as I find modern big budget games to be boring. My Switch and my Vita/PSTV get more use. My wife likes the Tomb Raider reboot series and SOTTR was running pretty poor considering how well the previous games ran and that I have two 2000MHz 1080tis. It is really the only game I've come across that supports Surround and SLI well that even dips below around 55fps. I blame the game.
> 
> I've had the upgrade itch for years now-this platform is 6 years old. But I guess the longer I wait the more worth it it will be. Given that I don't do anything besides occasionally game, and there is nothing multithreaded or mission critical running, it is not worth it.
> 
> Maybe you all could tell that this was pretty much a rhetorical question anyway, I was never going to upgrade, and I just wanted other opinions- but I value them and they basically confirm mine, it makes no sense to upgrade right now or for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Thanks everyone. :thumb:


Well, I've found that with Haswell, it's mostly frequency over timings for the RAM. Sure, RAM performance does go up with tighter timings, and I did spend literally days of my life trying to optimize EVERY SINGLE GOD DAMN ONE OF THE PRIMARY, SECONDARY AND TERTIARY TIMINGS (I get stressed even thinking about it, I never thought my screen could show so much blue as it did in that period), but in modern systems there's so much bandwidth available that timings tend to not make THAT much of a difference. I remember my old Athlon 64 3000 or whatever (single core, 1.8GHz, DDR RAM) did get a tangible performance increase late in its life, when I replaced its RAM with RAM with tighter timings. Don't remember what that was, it's been like 12-13 years since then, but I just broke one of the sticks while cleaning the PC (yup, clumsy) and I was given a set of pretty good for the time RAM from a friend of my father. Haswell, however, doesn't really give a big enough crap about timings. I've tried everything from 1600C7 to 2400C12. The only tests that saw improvement from solely tightening timings were strictly memory tests, like AIDA64's memory benchmark or MaxxMEM2. CPU performance remained indentical though, no matter the timings. The only (rather small) improvement came from upping frequency. There's a tangible improvement to minimum FPS in games by going to 2400MHz from 1600MHz. In Battlefield 4 I would see dips in the 80FPS range at 1600MHz that disappeared completely once I ran 2400MHz and it stayed above 100FPS mostly. 2400C10 with 2400C12 had no difference in practice and I can't vouch that there was really any difference to that when running either 2133C11 (my kit's stock setting) or 2133C9. So it tapers off above 2133MHz for sure, maybe lower, but still, no craps given for timings unless you're REALLY stressing that RAM. And DDR4 is mostly a confirmation of that. Most average kits have a worse CAS ratio than good DDR3 (or used to), but the increase in bandwidth more than makes up for the loss in latency. At least that's my experience on the matter and I will gladly be proven wrong. I did my experiments. TOO MANY OF THEM. Deep breaths...

Now, that Cinebench score is much more reasonable. I had to question my own sanity when I saw 1100. I don't think I've ever seen any 4790k go that high, unless we're talking about crazy rare 5GHz+ CPUs and even those may not be able to go that high. 

I will confirm basically what others have already said. If you find your gaming lacking at very high FPS or your workload starving for more threads, then upgrading to a newer Intel CPU for the former or any high core count modern CPU for the latter is a viable option. But if you were after workstation use, you'd probably already have a >6 core CPU, and unless you really play competitively and use a 240Hz monitor, I don't think a 4790k, let alone one that's running at 4.8GHz, will hold you back. Like, at all, except for some edge cases. I'm in a similar position to you, I'm just itchy for an upgrade as my system is pushing towards 5 years of age, but I have to go "Meh" at basically anything. I really do want an AMD rig "just because", but Ryzen hasn't made me want to drop big bucks on it yet, while I'm laughing at how desperate Intel has managed to look lately. I will probably hold off until Zen 2 launches and I'll see, hopefully that will provide a worthwhile upgrade. 

PS : The only really logical one among the reasons I want to replace this system is using an NVMe drive, honestly. Z97 just wan't designed with that in mind, I guess. I know I could just get a PCIe adapter, but then I'd have to run my GPU at x8 and I don't wanna do that if I don't need to. I know I won't notice a performance difference, but meh.


----------



## neurotix

tolis626 said:


> Well, I've found that with Haswell, it's mostly frequency over timings for the RAM. Sure, RAM performance does go up with tighter timings, and I did spend literally days of my life trying to optimize EVERY SINGLE GOD DAMN ONE OF THE PRIMARY, SECONDARY AND TERTIARY TIMINGS (I get stressed even thinking about it, I never thought my screen could show so much blue as it did in that period), but in modern systems there's so much bandwidth available that timings tend to not make THAT much of a difference. I remember my old Athlon 64 3000 or whatever (single core, 1.8GHz, DDR RAM) did get a tangible performance increase late in its life, when I replaced its RAM with RAM with tighter timings. Don't remember what that was, it's been like 12-13 years since then, but I just broke one of the sticks while cleaning the PC (yup, clumsy) and I was given a set of pretty good for the time RAM from a friend of my father. Haswell, however, doesn't really give a big enough crap about timings. I've tried everything from 1600C7 to 2400C12. The only tests that saw improvement from solely tightening timings were strictly memory tests, like AIDA64's memory benchmark or MaxxMEM2. CPU performance remained indentical though, no matter the timings. The only (rather small) improvement came from upping frequency. There's a tangible improvement to minimum FPS in games by going to 2400MHz from 1600MHz. In Battlefield 4 I would see dips in the 80FPS range at 1600MHz that disappeared completely once I ran 2400MHz and it stayed above 100FPS mostly. 2400C10 with 2400C12 had no difference in practice and I can't vouch that there was really any difference to that when running either 2133C11 (my kit's stock setting) or 2133C9. So it tapers off above 2133MHz for sure, maybe lower, but still, no craps given for timings unless you're REALLY stressing that RAM. And DDR4 is mostly a confirmation of that. Most average kits have a worse CAS ratio than good DDR3 (or used to), but the increase in bandwidth more than makes up for the loss in latency. At least that's my experience on the matter and I will gladly be proven wrong. I did my experiments. TOO MANY OF THEM. Deep breaths...


Pretty much what I was getting at. 2400MHz @ CAS11 seems to be the sweet spot for Haswell. Pushing more voltage to the system agent may help stability and performance, as well as tighten down some of the secondary and tertiary timings.

I made a big long list of the optimal settings for all of them- some of the ROG guides written by pro overclockers really helped me with figuring out how to tweak these. 



tolis626 said:


> Now, that Cinebench score is much more reasonable. I had to question my own sanity when I saw 1100. I don't think I've ever seen any 4790k go that high, unless we're talking about crazy rare 5GHz+ CPUs and even those may not be able to go that high.


Sure they can, on LN2. A 5800MHz+ 4790k would get more than 1100.



> I will confirm basically what others have already said. If you find your gaming lacking at very high FPS or your workload starving for more threads, then upgrading to a newer Intel CPU for the former or any high core count modern CPU for the latter is a viable option. But if you were after workstation use, you'd probably already have a >6 core CPU, and unless you really play competitively and use a 240Hz monitor, I don't think a 4790k, let alone one that's running at 4.8GHz, will hold you back. Like, at all, except for some edge cases. I'm in a similar position to you, I'm just itchy for an upgrade as my system is pushing towards 5 years of age, but I have to go "Meh" at basically anything. I really do want an AMD rig "just because", but Ryzen hasn't made me want to drop big bucks on it yet, while I'm laughing at how desperate Intel has managed to look lately. I will probably hold off until Zen 2 launches and I'll see, hopefully that will provide a worthwhile upgrade.
> 
> PS : The only really logical one among the reasons I want to replace this system is using an NVMe drive, honestly. Z97 just wan't designed with that in mind, I guess. I know I could just get a PCIe adapter, but then I'd have to run my GPU at x8 and I don't wanna do that if I don't need to. I know I won't notice a performance difference, but meh.


I pretty much only play single player games and usually RPGs. Western and JRPG. There hasn't been many good ones lately.

I also want NVMe, as well as just a more modern motherboard with more features- I actually run my Haswell on Z87. It's just aesthetic, but I like how most higher end newer mobos have the rear I/O slots covered from how you see it looking inside the case, usually with some kind of plastic thing with some lighting and a design on it. Mine just has the old style ugly aluminum boxes wrapped around the USB ports, etc.


----------



## TwilightRavens

tolis626 said:


> Secondly, how did you get 1100 in Cinebench at 4.8GHz? Max I've got is juuuuust above 1000 at 4.9GHz with overclocked RAM and cache. I don't even think the 7700k gets that high. -snip


Back when I had my 3770K still it did almost 1200 in R15, buuuut that was at 5.5GHz and DDR3 3000 CL12, so yeah lol.


----------



## tolis626

neurotix said:


> Pretty much what I was getting at. 2400MHz @ CAS11 seems to be the sweet spot for Haswell. Pushing more voltage to the system agent may help stability and performance, as well as tighten down some of the secondary and tertiary timings.
> 
> I made a big long list of the optimal settings for all of them- some of the ROG guides written by pro overclockers really helped me with figuring out how to tweak these.
> 
> Sure they can, on LN2. A 5800MHz+ 4790k would get more than 1100.
> 
> I pretty much only play single player games and usually RPGs. Western and JRPG. There hasn't been many good ones lately.
> 
> I also want NVMe, as well as just a more modern motherboard with more features- I actually run my Haswell on Z87. It's just aesthetic, but I like how most higher end newer mobos have the rear I/O slots covered from how you see it looking inside the case, usually with some kind of plastic thing with some lighting and a design on it. Mine just has the old style ugly aluminum boxes wrapped around the USB ports, etc.


Glad to see someone confirming my findings! I also used the ROG guides, they're a great starting point!

If we counted LN2 here, there's probably 4790ks that do well over 1100, probably in the 1300-1400 range I'd wager. 

Also, while I do get your points, I'm covered on aesthetics. My Maximus VII Formula is about as good looking as its modern counterparts. It just lacks RGB (I don't know if I could care less) and looks less aggressive, but that's it. It has everything else already, even basic NVMe support, but it's only for 2242 drives or whatever, the short ones. So meh.


TwilightRavens said:


> Back when I had my 3770K still it did almost 1200 in R15, buuuut that was at 5.5GHz and DDR3 3000 CL12, so yeah lol.


Weird flex brother.


----------



## TwilightRavens

tolis626 said:


> Glad to see someone confirming my findings! I also used the ROG guides, they're a great starting point!
> 
> If we counted LN2 here, there's probably 4790ks that do well over 1100, probably in the 1300-1400 range I'd wager.
> 
> Also, while I do get your points, I'm covered on aesthetics. My Maximus VII Formula is about as good looking as its modern counterparts. It just lacks RGB (I don't know if I could care less) and looks less aggressive, but that's it. It has everything else already, even basic NVMe support, but it's only for 2242 drives or whatever, the short ones. So meh.
> 
> 
> Weird flex brother.


Nah I wasn’t intending it that way, I just meant its not unheard of a 4790K to do 1100 in R15 was all.


----------



## tolis626

TwilightRavens said:


> Nah I wasn’t intending it that way, I just meant its not unheard of a 4790K to do 1100 in R15 was all.


I know what you meant, I was just joking. Sick score for a 3770k too!

By the way, what's your 5775C's score?


----------



## Darkhaze

neurotix said:


> Great replies everyone, rep all around. :cheers:
> 
> I'm old enough to have used PCs when they still used SDRAM, and the first system I OC'ed (in 98) had DDR. I even did a crapton of research on secondary and tertiary timings for my DDR3 memory but very little of it made a noticeable difference- a few settings lowered access speed/latency by 0.1ns- and I'd be disingenuous if I said I understood what they all did. Really, the 3 primary timings are all that matters, and most people now are going to just use XMP.
> 
> With DDR3, yes, tighter CAS timings vs higher frequency are important, but not as important as with DDR2 (or really the original DDR). A balance of both is best. It also depends on platform- for example, AMD FX systems greatly preferred frequency over lower CAS timing. I can almost assure you my DDR3 with my optimizing secondary and tertiary timings WILL outperform your CAS8 1866MHz kit. Either at 2600MHz CAS10 or 2400MHz CAS9 but I could probably do 2200 CAS 8 or possibly 7. And I'm not saying this to be a jerk, pick a fight or anything with you, but just because you should remember a combo of both will always be better, if you can achieve it.
> 
> Anyway, I agree with basically everything else you're saying but are you sure you aren't mistaking the 4790K with the 5775C (Broadwell; with L4 cache?) I've heard those are even better and basically yes, more FPS in games than even the latest CPUs/chipsets.


 Tbh I never really looked at 5th gen intel, i was plenty happy with my 4th gen refresh  by the time I was even noticing other cpus again 6th was giving way to 7th. And they were very unimpressive. I seem to recall 5th gen having a better showing than those.
As for RAM timings and speed, well yes lol, both is always better, but the amount of money you have to spend for DDR4 with both is.. nuts. Even DDR3 is still expensive... almost like it is on purpose... 
And allow me to almost assure you, not much can hold a candle to my old Mushkin Redline Enhanced 1.65v 1600 7-7-7-18, that's the stock clocks, sky was the limit with those. Got 4GB for $200 and no more was ever available after


----------



## TwilightRavens

tolis626 said:


> I know what you meant, I was just joking. Sick score for a 3770k too!
> 
> By the way, what's your 5775C's score?


Highest I've had it was 982 but that's because I can't get her stable over 4.5GHz, if I wasn't thermally limited there would probably be a chance of higher but once you get past about 80C-85C it becomes a lot like Haswell in being voltage hungry. That and even 4.5GHz with a vcore of 1.485v is a hair too high for my tastes.


----------



## Technodox

is the 4790k bottleneck for rtx 2080?


----------



## TwilightRavens

Technodox said:


> is the 4790k bottleneck for rtx 2080?


Only if going for 1080p 144hz or 165hz, then it might hold it back some compared to an 8700K or 9900K but not a ton. Though if you have a good chip clocking it as high as you can should get you within 10% of those chips single thread wise.


----------



## JackCY

Technodox said:


> is the 4790k bottleneck for rtx 2080?


Depends on load, even 9900K OC will bottleneck a 1080 in some games. If your application is GPU heavy it's not an issue, if it's CPU heavy then upgrading a GPU will give you close to no gain.
You have to check with the apps you use.


----------



## 21Dante

Bringing back the thread.
I have a 4690K on a Gigabyte Z97 HD3.
I m keeping it until I upgrade to a Ryzen 3600,after the summer.
The thing is ,the cpu is delidded and has been running for the past 2 years at [email protected] and the cache [email protected] my memory (4 Kingston 1600mhz sticks)was oced to 2400 with 11-13-13-31 1T timmings @ 1.65V and had added some SA offset at +0.06V.
For 2 years I had no issues at all.
The last few months I had some random crashes at PUBG and some BSODs and running a prime95 indicated that my oc was unstable.
I have been trying to get my settings stable for 3-4 days now,but I cant.All I have managed is to get the cpu at [email protected] and the cache at the same [email protected] but it refuses to stay stable with the memory oced too.
What should I mess with to make it work like it used to?
I tried increasing the ring voltage,the SA offset,even messed with analog/digital voltages.Nothing seemed to helped...
Any ideas?


----------



## TwilightRavens

21Dante said:


> Bringing back the thread.
> I have a 4690K on a Gigabyte Z97 HD3.
> I m keeping it until I upgrade to a Ryzen 3600,after the summer.
> The thing is ,the cpu is delidded and has been running for the past 2 years at [email protected] and the cache [email protected] my memory (4 Kingston 1600mhz sticks)was oced to 2400 with 11-13-13-31 1T timmings @ 1.65V and had added some SA offset at +0.06V.
> For 2 years I had no issues at all.
> The last few months I had some random crashes at PUBG and some BSODs and running a prime95 indicated that my oc was unstable.
> I have been trying to get my settings stable for 3-4 days now,but I cant.All I have managed is to get the cpu at [email protected] and the cache at the same [email protected] but it refuses to stay stable with the memory oced too.
> What should I mess with to make it work like it used to?
> I tried increasing the ring voltage,the SA offset,even messed with analog/digital voltages.Nothing seemed to helped...
> Any ideas?


Try cache at 1.1v-1.15v.


----------



## 21Dante

TwilightRavens said:


> Try cache at 1.1v-1.15v.


That seemed to work.
I had tried cache voltage up to 1.10.
Tried 1.12 and seems stable.Gave it a try at 4.2Ghz cache too,but it's not stable there.
Little difference anyway so gonna leave it like this.
The thing is,did the chip degrade?The voltages were low and very safe for them to degrade the cpu.


----------



## TwilightRavens

21Dante said:


> That seemed to work.
> I had tried cache voltage up to 1.10.
> Tried 1.12 and seems stable.Gave it a try at 4.2Ghz cache too,but it's not stable there.
> Little difference anyway so gonna leave it like this.
> The thing is,did the chip degrade?The voltages were low and very safe for them to degrade the cpu.


Doubtful, it was probably never 100% and it finally showed it in a workload would be my guess, I’ve had that happen months after deeming an oc stable. My 4690K took I think 1.3v for 4.2GHz cache if I remember correctly, so to me 1.1v does seem pretty low, but I also had a dud chip so that doesn’t mean much coming from me. But yeah anytime you have what you think might be a memory instability always try cache voltage/clocks before messing with the RAM.


----------



## JackCY

For me the issue was RAM, once I set every single RAM setting manually locked to my tested OC settings it works without issues, no longer is the mobo booting RAM with some setting slightly different each time and causing random occurrence issues due to it. +delid and 4.6GHz but my chip doesn't scale so it's somewhere around 1.35V for that. 4.7GHz is not truly stable for long use and it will have an issue on a daily basis I think.
4.2GHz ring 1.17V for ages, now I think 1.2V to be sure since I never bothered testing the ring much. 4.3 at higher volts I think didn't work much but then I really didn't care for pushing the ring clocks and volts on it.

The chips settle after a few months but so does your OC run longer and can show an issue. Plus the endless Intel issues and ucode changes etc. are for sure messing with stuff to make some CPUs unstable again. I think some changes were even outright denied as they weren't stable on anything. Some changes were so slow and bad some OS makers told Intel to literally f. off with those.

I can run most clocks at lower volts but one or two of the cores run worse I believe and they also run hotter even delided. That's the i5s, you get scrap dies that suck.
Still, most can do 4.5-4.6GHz and hold up even today for most uses, unless you bought it for software encoding, rendering which was wrong in the first place.

Would not bother upgrading to a 6 core, get an 8 core at least. 3700X+.


----------



## 21Dante

Well,after some gaming,it was't stable at all.
Pubg tends to find unstable oc easily and crashes.And other things crash when that happens which makes me think it's the ram,but I seriously can't find the cause of instability.
As I said ,my settings for the past two years which were 100% stable were 1.21 Vcore,1.06 Cache and +0.06 offset for SA.Now I have tried up to 1.22 Vcore,1.12 Cache,+0,1 SA and 0,05 Digital and analog offset.I haven't messed with Vrrin,because at load is at 1,69 which is over the 0,4V that it requires from the vcore.
When I oc only the core and cache,it's stable.I'm checking it with Prime95,which at 95% of the situations if I get past the 2 hours then I'm stable.When Ram gets into the game,then it's not.
It's quite hot here there days,but it had been the past years too and it worked just fine with no problems.


----------



## 21Dante

Also to add,I run my ram (4x4GB Kingston Savage 1600) at 2400 with 11-13-13-31-1T at 1,65V.
Does RAM degrade over time?I tried increasing to 1,67V but didn't help either.


----------



## TwilightRavens

21Dante said:


> Also to add,I run my ram (4x4GB Kingston Savage 1600) at 2400 with 11-13-13-31-1T at 1,65V.
> Does RAM degrade over time?I tried increasing to 1,67V but didn't help either.


It can but it usually won’t, I run mine a 1.675v. DDR3 is designed to handle up to 1.8-1.9v without dying but the memory controller can only handle 1.6-1.7v.


----------



## mouacyk

TwilightRavens said:


> It can but it usually won’t, I run mine a 1.675v. DDR3 is designed to handle up to 1.8-1.9v without dying but the memory controller can only handle 1.6-1.7v.


I had 4x8GB Trident X's at 2666MHz 11-13-13-35-2T with 1.7v for 2+ years without degradation on a 4790K. Had a fan on the modules though, otherwise they threw errors.


----------



## TwilightRavens

mouacyk said:


> I had 4x8GB Trident X's at 2666MHz 11-13-13-35-2T with 1.7v for 2+ years without degradation on a 4790K. Had a fan on the modules though, otherwise they threw errors.


Yeah sometimes RAM voltage will help, and sometimes too much will also make it unstable, really all you can do it play around with it and see what works best.


----------



## 21Dante

Well after many tests,for some reason it stays stable now.It didn't need higher voltages somewhere other than vcore.
It needed a bit higher than what I had @1,225V.Other than that cache still at 1,06 and SA at 0,06.
I changed some windows settings though and propably helped.I set the pagefile to auto.I had set it manually...
With those settings,I ran 4 passes of memtest and 2 hours of prime and it was ok.
Ram still at 11-13-13-31-1T @1,65.
Or it might heard me saying that I was gonna sell the setup and got scared,dunno


----------



## tolis626

21Dante said:


> Well after many tests,for some reason it stays stable now.It didn't need higher voltages somewhere other than vcore.
> It needed a bit higher than what I had @1,225V.Other than that cache still at 1,06 and SA at 0,06.
> I changed some windows settings though and propably helped.I set the pagefile to auto.I had set it manually...
> With those settings,I ran 4 passes of memtest and 2 hours of prime and it was ok.
> Ram still at 11-13-13-31-1T @1,65.
> Or it might heard me saying that I was gonna sell the setup and got scared,dunno


I know I'm waaaay too late to the discussion, but I wanted to add my 2c to it.

Haswell is strange when it comes to stability. Mine was 99.5% stable at 4.8GHz @ 1.32V (and 1.85V VRIN), with cache at 4.2GHz at 1.175V and RAM at 2400MHz 10-12-12-31-1T @1.6V (with modified secondary and tertiary timings too, up from a stock of 2133MHz 11-11-11-27-2T @1.5V). I was also running a +0.175V SA offset (0.98V actual voltage), 0.1V digital IO voltage and 0.05V analog IO voltage offset. I was running it like that for months, no issues whatsoever. Unless, that is, I moved the RAM voltage. 1.65V throws errors like crazy. Anything above that is downright unstable and either won't boot or will cause random crashes as soon as Windows boots. Also, my CPU isn't stable at 4.8GHz AT ALL with my RAM at its stock settings.

So one day I decided to update my microcode to a newer one that was supposed to improve overclocking and, to cut a long story short, I lost 100MHz of my overclock. No matter what I did to my voltages, my RAM speed, timings, subtimings, subvoltages, LLC, CPU power management, nothing helped. So I decided to roll back my microcode, AND EVERYTHING WAS STILL BROKEN. I couldn't get 4.8GHz at all anymore, and 4.7GHz required the same 1.32V as 4.8GHz did before. I got too frustrated and left it at that. Few months passed, I try 4.8GHz for fun, and the damn thing worked. Only now I needed to up VRIN to 1.9V for it to work properly. So I set that, left cache the hell alone, dialed in my RAM settings and have been calling it a day ever since.

Now, where do I want to get with this? Sometimes, its behavior can be pretty random. Try stuff until you find something that works. For example, my CPU really likes SA and IO voltages. It also likes high-ish VRIN, when there's some that would actually run more stable at like 1.5V VRIN. Then there's the RAM thing, with it at stock I can't get 4.8GHz even at >1.4V, but overclock it to 2400MHz and boom, 4.8GHz at even 1.29V is doable, just not very stable. Even 4.9GHz is doable with 2400MHz RAM, just not at safe voltages.

So, one change at a time, try everything. Add a bit of SA voltage, maybe a bit of IO voltage, see where it takes you.


----------



## Technodox

from 4.7 with 1.275v with SA, IO on auto, to 1.250v with SA+ .1, IO + .1 works too, either core or SA,IO .025v core to .1 SA and IO


----------



## 21Dante

Yeah I figured that sometimes their behaviour is weird.
Same settings but for +0,1 SA it was unstable but for +0,06 SA it was rock solid.
Now I sold it anyway and got a 3600.No OC headroom there so no messing.


----------



## Technodox

*cinebech*

Is anyone still benchmarking their processor with Cinebech R20? for the 4790k , Cinebech is really hammering the first core. I had just replaced the thermal paste from AC5 to Noctua NT-H1, but not sure if its the paste or the benchmark itself.


----------



## JackCY

It's often Intel's die lottery, mine also has an offset between cores depending on how they are sandwitched between on die VRM and iGPU. It did not change with delid. Or the sensors as usual not being overly accurate.


----------



## TwilightRavens

The tldr: It’s 100% normal behavior.


My former 4690K, current 5775C and Xeon X5470 all had the same thing in just about any benchmark where one core is hotter than the rest. The 4690K and 5775C were delidded and the i5 core 1 was hotter by about 5 degrees, my i7 the third core was actually the hottest by 6 degrees, and on the X5470 (which is soldered) core 1 is hotter by sometimes up to 15C. Its normal behavior because windows will pick a “go-to” core for most of its stuff, allocating the rest to other things that are left over.


----------



## Technodox

Before and after running Cinebench after re-pasting, this time using the Line method for thermal paste, first time was the center dot. The CPU is concave, and when i took the cooler off, there was barely any paste in the middle portion where the die is located. Basically package temp -5 C wtih line method


----------



## NIK1

I am stress testing my I7-4790k today and using prime95 to stress test version 26.6 just using the blend test.Is there Custom Tests I should be running that will work better for stressing..One for CPU stressing and one for my GSkill TridentX F3-2400C9 memory OC..Any recommendations..


----------



## bhsmurfy

What temps for 5.2+ on 4690k?
Im starting to think my mobo cant keep up and its not the cpu.


----------



## TwilightRavens

NIK1 said:


> I am stress testing my I7-4790k today and using prime95 to stress test version 26.6 just using the blend test.Is there Custom Tests I should be running that will work better for stressing..One for CPU stressing and one for my GSkill TridentX F3-2400C9 memory OC..Any recommendations..


Do a custom run make sure you uncheck in-place otherwise it will test cpu mostly and nothing else. Set the range from 448K to 4096K

Also make sure to allocate the ram at least 70 percent of your total memory For instance if you use 16gb then around 12-13GB is adequate, 8GB then you want at least 6GB and for 32GB at least 25-30GB

Run for good 2 hours. 

For vcore itself you want custom 1344k-1344k it will usually find that in the first few minutes ut i keep it running while I’m sleeping so roughly 5-10 hours but 3-4 may be enough for 90% of use cases.



bhsmurfy said:


> What temps for 5.2+ on 4690k?
> Im starting to think my mobo cant keep up and its not the cpu.


Depends, i’m assuming you are on a custom loop with that clock, since at least Ivy Bridge voltage scales with temps, ideally the higher in voltage you go the cooler you want it, realistically though that doesn’t happen because of thermodynamics.

My recommendation is personally under 80C if you care about the chip (plan on keeping it for a while), tjmax (100C) if you don’t and are just pushing it as far as it’ll go (don’t care if it degrades in 6-8 minths), it’ll throttle before it hits 105C anyway. Of course like i said though if you are pushing 1.4v+ you’ll want less, so 60-70C roughly. But pushing it into the 90’s won’t hurt it, but it also won’t do it any favors either though.


----------



## NIK1

Just finished overclocking and stressing my I7-4790k that's on a MSI Z97 MPower Max AC. 5.0 MHz OC at 1.375 Core Voltage and Uncore Ring Cache set at 4.5 with 1.200 volts.The highest core temp was 70 cel with prime95 running for 4 hours custom 1344k-1344k.I tried to get the cache higher than 4.5 also.I tried 4.7 and 4.6 at different Uncore volts up to 1.295 but it was the same story,prime95 froze and sometimes the pc rebooted fairly quick after starting the test.I did not know if it was safe to go past 1.300v so I stopped and kept it at 4.5/1.200v Uncore for now.Should I try for higher cache greater than 4.5 or just leave it where she be.Any thoughts....


----------



## TwilightRavens

NIK1 said:


> Just finished overclocking and stressing my I7-4790k that's on a MSI Z97 MPower Max AC. 5.0 MHz OC at 1.375 Core Voltage and Uncore Ring Cache set at 4.5 with 1.200 volts.The highest core temp was 70 cel with prime95 running for 4 hours custom 1344k-1344k.I tried to get the cache higher than 4.5 also.I tried 4.7 and 4.6 at different Uncore volts up to 1.295 but it was the same story,prime95 froze and sometimes the pc rebooted fairly quick after starting the test.I did not know if it was safe to go past 1.300v so I stopped and kept it at 4.5/1.200v Uncore for now.Should I try for higher cache greater than 4.5 or just leave it where she be.Any thoughts....


I wouldn't bother going higher on cache, the benefits will be negligible, I would just focus on the core from here. You should be fine up to 1.3-1.35v on the safe side had you wanted to try for higher.


----------



## NIK1

TwilightRavens said:


> I wouldn't bother going higher on cache, the benefits will be negligible, I would just focus on the core from here. You should be fine up to 1.3-1.35v on the safe side had you wanted to try for higher.


Right on..Thanks for your help!Now I have to dial in my 16 gigs of GSkill TridentX F3-2400C9-4GTXD memory.I tried for a bit last night for 2666 and 2600 but could not get the overclocks stable when stressing.Right now they are at 9 11 11 24 1N and seem to be stable with 1.68v.Do you have any recommendations for 2600/2666 timings I could try with voltages.When I was trying them I think I was not giving the IO and SA voltages enough juice.This MSI Z97 MPower Max AC MB has besides SA and IO volts another voltage setting CPU IO Digital Voltage which I was leaving on auto and the mb was putting in 1.150v in. I left it on auto also..CPU IOA/IOD Voltage boost I left on auto also.


----------



## TwilightRavens

NIK1 said:


> Right on..Thanks for your help!Now I have to dial in my 16 gigs of GSkill TridentX F3-2400C9-4GTXD memory.I tried for a bit last night for 2666 and 2600 but could not get the overclocks stable when stressing.Right now they are at 9 11 11 24 1N and seem to be stable with 1.68v.Do you have any recommendations for 2600/2666 timings I could try with voltages.When I was trying them I think I was not giving the IO and SA voltages enough juice.This MSI Z97 MPower Max AC MB has besides SA and IO volts another voltage setting CPU IO Digital Voltage which I was leaving on auto and the mb was putting in 1.150v in. I left it on auto also..CPU IOA/IOD Voltage boost I left on auto also.


If its any help my Corsair Vengeance kit takes 1.68v-1.7v to get it stable on my i7-5775C, but thats also a 4 x 8GB kit and therefore will require higher voltages because I have all 4 DIMM slots occupied. Broadwell although technically a different beast, generally overclocks the same in terms of memory and all the voltages related to memory, only difference being its more resilient to voltages than Haswell/Devils Canyon is, so all these things I recommend should still apply.

For timings you could try the XMP profile of my kit for 2400 at 2600 or 2666 on your kit which mine is a bit looser than yours at 2400, 11-13-13-31 2T. I would try at the voltage you have now first because I have noticed with DDR3 sometimes less voltage is more, but you can run up to 1.75v on ram, DDR3 is required by JEDEC to survive continuously at up to 1.9v, though I personally would avoid that high if you can, but 1.65-1.75 is relatively safe.

When I had my old Sabertooth Z77 this kit was able to do DDR3 3000MHz at 12-14-14-34 2T @ 1.75v to maybe instill some hope, but not every kit clocks the same.


----------



## NIK1

Thanks TR..I will give some of your timings and voltages a go for sure and see if I can get them to work at a higher clock.Did you by chance just leave the SA and IO voltages on auto.Also,what should I try for these voltages and how high should I set it to if just dram volts do not work or stabilize.I forgot to mention,Does increasing input voltage up from 1.800v to max of 2.000v help in OC memory or is it just for CPU.At 2.0 input does it make the CPU run hotter also..Just curious...


----------



## TwilightRavens

NIK1 said:


> Thanks TR..I will give some of your timings and voltages a go for sure and see if I can get them to work at a higher clock.Did you by chance just leave the SA and IO voltages on auto.Also,what should I try for these voltages and how high should I set it to if just dram volts do not work or stabilize.I forgot to mention,Does increasing input voltage up from 1.800v to max of 2.000v help in OC memory or is it just for CPU.At 2.0 input does it make the CPU run hotter also..Just curious...


Input voltage varies, sometimes you will need more, sometimes less. I run about 1.950v for the most part, any higher and the board just does not post. Safe ranges for input are up to 2.1v, you will not need to run that high hopefully, but its there in case you do.

Here’s what I use for reference (see pic below), its really going to come down to how good your imc is and how good binned your ram sticks are. Sometimes you may need to increase something, other times decrease and maybe not even change. DRAM termination might help (should be cha A and cha B settings) do which ever pair your kit is in to exactly half the voltage your ram runs at. So for example if you run DRAM at 1.7v then channel a/b should be 0.85v. 

System agent I run a +0.300v offset and IO A/D at around half of what those are, but I really wouldn’t mess with anything other than SA voltage and RAM. One other thing that might help is when pushing RAM high, you may noticed the CPU is not stable, I would either add some more voltage in that case to uncore first, but you may not have to.


----------



## NIK1

Darn if I can find DRAM termination voltage cha A and cha B anywhere in my bios.At the bottom of the OC page where ram voltage settings are there is Dram VREF CA Voltage,Dram VREF DQ-A Voltage and Dram VREF DQ-B Voltage.I dont see termination voltage by that name anywhere.Is it in another settings menu?


----------



## TwilightRavens

NIK1 said:


> Darn if I can find DRAM termination voltage cha A and cha B anywhere in my bios.At the bottom of the OC page where ram voltage settings are there is Dram VREF CA Voltage,Dram VREF DQ-A Voltage and Dram VREF DQ-B Voltage.I dont see termination voltage by that name anywhere.Is it in another settings menu?


Depending on the board it might be called something else. It might possibly be the DQ-A/DQ-B voltages you stated but I would look into it first before trying it.


----------



## NIK1

I found this online if it makes sense.
Reference voltage: The memory reference voltage “configures” both the memory controller and the memory module with the voltage level that separates what is to be considered a “0” or a “1,” i.e., voltages found on the memory bus below the reference voltage are to be considered a “0,” and voltages above this level are to be considered a “1.” By default, this voltage level is half of the SSTL voltage (a.k.a. 0.500x), but some motherboards allow you to change this ratio, usually through options like “DDR_VREF_CA_A,” “DRAM Ctrl Ref Voltage,” and similar. “CA,” “Ctrl” and “Address” refer to the control lines from the memory bus (JEDEC’s official name for this voltage is VREFCA), while “DA” and “Data” refer to the data lines from the memory bus (JEDEC’s official name for this voltage is VREFDQ). These options are configured as a multiplier. For example, “0.395x” means that the reference voltage will be 0.395 times the SSTL voltage. Usually, motherboards targeted to Intel processors allow you to control these voltages for each memory channel. So “DDR_VREF_CA_A” means the control reference voltage for channel A, while “DDR_VREF_CA_B” configures the control reference voltage for channel B.

I am thinking after reading this the 2 settings I mentioned Dram VREF DQ-A Voltage and Dram VREF DQ-B must be the Termination voltage settings for ch_a and ch_b.Just a guess,but what would the single setting of Dram VREF CA Voltage be for then.I will post a screenshot of my bios to view later.


----------



## Droidriven

I'm looking to buy a cheap graphics card to put in my Asrock Z97 extreme 4, 4790k, 32GB RAM, EVGA 750w(bronze) with a 27 inch Samsung curve monitor(non-gaming) Anything $50 to $100. NVidia preferred, between GTX 970 to GTX 1050 or so, or even 750 if still viable enough for my purpose. I've already had a EVGA 1050ti SSC 4GB, had no issues with games such as Shadow of the Tomb Raider, would be fine with another unless there is something else in that range that is better and cheap enough. Super performance isn't a concern, I don't play the latest and greatest MMORPG or FPS games, nor do I edit photos or videos. I just need a boost to run in game video settings a little higher. I get plenty of frames per second, I just want a little more video quality. Doesn't matter if it's cable powered or not.

Never mind, I found an Asus ROG rx570 for a decent price.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedros

Checking in! Still with my 4790K at 4.8Ghz ( 1.325v ) with Savage at 2400Mhz.

I've been having these "chills" of upgrading ... but at 1440p I'm still ok ... even with the 1080Ti  Maybe next year for the Zen 3 ... or Intel, who knows  

Right now I'm towards upgrading cooling and case ...

What I really miss is PCI-e gen 3 or 4 ... blocked at 800 reads/write with an M2 suck...


----------



## neurotix

Pedros said:


> Checking in! Still with my 4790K at 4.8Ghz ( 1.325v ) with Savage at 2400Mhz.
> 
> I've been having these "chills" of upgrading ... but at 1440p I'm still ok ... even with the 1080Ti  Maybe next year for the Zen 3 ... or Intel, who knows
> 
> Right now I'm towards upgrading cooling and case ...
> 
> What I really miss is PCI-e gen 3 or 4 ... blocked at 800 reads/write with an M2 suck...



My 4790k and kit is gone now but I ran really similar settings on mine (4.8GHz 1.335v, 2400MHz TridentZ cas10, etc.)

You should probably just save money til the Xbox Series X comes out next Xmas and upgrade to whatever processor and card comes out right after.

I jumped on the 3900x myself, and won the silicon lottery when it came to my memory, and moved to an M.2 drive finally, but really it probably has only a small effect in games, all told. 

I'm happy with my setup but you are probably better off waiting. Especially if prices are higher where you live.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Droidriven said:


> I'm looking to buy a cheap graphics card to put in my Asrock Z97 extreme 4, 4790k, 32GB RAM, EVGA 750w(bronze) with a 27 inch Samsung curve monitor(non-gaming) Anything $50 to $100. NVidia preferred, between GTX 970 to GTX 1050 or so, or even 750 if still viable enough for my purpose. I've already had a EVGA 1050ti SSC 4GB, had no issues with games such as Shadow of the Tomb Raider, would be fine with another unless there is something else in that range that is better and cheap enough. Super performance isn't a concern, I don't play the latest and greatest MMORPG or FPS games, nor do I edit photos or videos. I just need a boost to run in game video settings a little higher. I get plenty of frames per second, I just want a little more video quality. Doesn't matter if it's cable powered or not.
> 
> Never mind, I found an Asus ROG rx570 for a decent price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


Yeah I was gonna say the only thing you’d be limited to from Nvidia would be; GT 1030, GTX 1050 (maybe), 750 ti, and 950-960, 760, 770, 660 (and ti) 670, 680 maybe also some Quadro equivalents up to a tier higher. Anything else probably would be over that budget. AMD you could probably get anything from a 290X, RX 460 (560), 470 (570), 480 (580) and maybe even a reference Vega 56 if you look hard enough, and some older FirePro cards.


----------



## Pedros

neurotix said:


> My 4790k and kit is gone now but I ran really similar settings on mine (4.8GHz 1.335v, 2400MHz TridentZ cas10, etc.)
> 
> You should probably just save money til the Xbox Series X comes out next Xmas and upgrade to whatever processor and card comes out right after.
> 
> I jumped on the 3900x myself, and won the silicon lottery when it came to my memory, and moved to an M.2 drive finally, but really it probably has only a small effect in games, all told.
> 
> I'm happy with my setup but you are probably better off waiting. Especially if prices are higher where you live.



Yeah ... i think that too  

I had a 3800x with a Gigabyte Aorus Master and 32Gb of 3600 CL16 on my shopping cart ... but then i thought ... Intel is launching the 10900K in the Q2 ... let us see how that comes ... after that, I'll do my choice ... just wait until the end of 2020 or pull the plug or an upgrade  

Right now, what i was looking for was for a very cheap z97 mobo that would allow me the use of the M2 drive ( i know Asus at least gets you over the 800Mb Read/Write ) ... but i don't see many on eBay


----------



## Droidriven

Pedros said:


> Yeah ... i think that too
> 
> 
> 
> I had a 3800x with a Gigabyte Aorus Master and 32Gb of 3600 CL16 on my shopping cart ... but then i thought ... Intel is launching the 10900K in the Q2 ... let us see how that comes ... after that, I'll do my choice ... just wait until the end of 2020 or pull the plug or an upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, what i was looking for was for a very cheap z97 mobo that would allow me the use of the M2 drive ( i know Asus at least gets you over the 800Mb Read/Write ) ... but i don't see many on eBay


Asrock z97 extreme 4?

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven

TwilightRavens said:


> Yeah I was gonna say the only thing you’d be limited to from Nvidia would be; GT 1030, GTX 1050 (maybe), 750 ti, and 950-960, 760, 770, 660 (and ti) 670, 680 maybe also some Quadro equivalents up to a tier higher. Anything else probably would be over that budget. AMD you could probably get anything from a 290X, RX 460 (560), 470 (570), 480 (580) and maybe even a reference Vega 56 if you look hard enough, and some older FirePro cards.


Ended up getting a ROG rx570, it just came in. I inspected it well, it seems to be new, but has been opened previously, upon close inspection, it doesn't show any signs of ever being used, no marks on the contacts to suggest it has ever been inserted, the driver disc and the rest of the accessories are untouched/unopened. Outstanding hardware for $85.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JackCY

Pedros said:


> Yeah ... i think that too
> 
> I had a 3800x with a Gigabyte Aorus Master and 32Gb of 3600 CL16 on my shopping cart ... but then i thought ... Intel is launching the 10900K in the Q2 ... let us see how that comes ... after that, I'll do my choice ... just wait until the end of 2020 or pull the plug or an upgrade
> 
> Right now, what i was looking for was for a very cheap z97 mobo that would allow me the use of the M2 drive ( i know Asus at least gets you over the 800Mb Read/Write ) ... but i don't see many on eBay


Not sure how many had M.2 at over 2x2 connected. The Extreme6 has 3x4. But what use is it? It's only that it gives the slot to you flat on a mobo as it does not magically have more lanes:



> If M2_1 slot is occupied, PCIE2 slot will run at x8 mode, and PCIE4 slot will run at x4 mode.


And you can do the same on any board by using a $10 PCIe x4 to M.2 card which are literally just a piece of PCB with connectors and no crazy electronics on it to worry about at least when you want M.2 NVMe. So in both cases your GPU would run at x8 mode in the main PCIe slot instead of x16.

Z97 Extreme4 here as well and I run it in 2x2 M.2 slot. Don't bother with the card for no gain in perceived performance.
The only truly perceived performance difference is when Win10 does or does not cache a file, such as processing video files, extracting audio, whether they are in RAM or have to be read. Sure any SSD makes this difference smaller compared to reading from HDD but RAM is RAM and SSDs are still pricey.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Droidriven said:


> Ended up getting a ROG rx570, it just came in. I inspected it well, it seems to be new, but has been opened previously, upon close inspection, it doesn't show any signs of ever being used, no marks on the contacts to suggest it has ever been inserted, the driver disc and the rest of the accessories are untouched/unopened. Outstanding hardware for $85.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


Yeah the used market is so insanely good since January of last year, last January I bought a 1080 for like $300 that was claimed to be a mining card but it barely looked used at all, and a 1070 in April for my old LGA 775 rig for $195 that had seen some use being a bit dusty but it runs fine as well. Still waiting for 1080 ti’s to drop to around $400 then I’ll be set.


----------



## NIK1

Has anyone used the "CPU Base Clock" setting in the Bios to get their Memory speed up higher.My MSI Z97 MPower Max AC MB and 4790k has 4 sticks of GSkill TridentX F3-2400C9-4GTXD which will not overclock to 2600 with decent benchmarks compared to the tight 2400 I run now.So,I was thinking bump up the 2400 by increasing the cpu base clock a bit to get the speed up.I know this also increases the PCI-e lanes,core clock and cache/ring clock and have to adjust the voltages accordingly.So my question is how high with the CPU Base Clock over 100.00 is it safe to run on a system.Better question yet,is it even worthwhile to do for the little jump in speeds.I have been running a light Base Clock OC for a week now just at 100.58 and all seems good and stable as a test.Never played with this setting before so any input from those that have would help me understand this more Big Time.


----------



## TwilightRavens

NIK1 said:


> Has anyone used the "CPU Base Clock" setting in the Bios to get their Memory speed up higher.My MSI Z97 MPower Max AC MB and 4790k has 4 sticks of GSkill TridentX F3-2400C9-4GTXD which will not overclock to 2600 with decent benchmarks compared to the tight 2400 I run now.So,I was thinking bump up the 2400 by increasing the cpu base clock a bit to get the speed up.I know this also increases the PCI-e lanes,core clock and cache/ring clock and have to adjust the voltages accordingly.So my question is how high with the CPU Base Clock over 100.00 is it safe to run on a system.Better question yet,is it even worthwhile to do for the little jump in speeds.I have been running a light Base Clock OC for a week now just at 100.58 and all seems good and stable as a test.Never played with this setting before so any input from those that have would help me understand this more Big Time.


I wouldn't go past 104.9 manually, If your board has a specific BCLK strap option which would have 125/150/166/200 etc it would not have everything else tied to it, as it would unlink it from the PCI-E and other stuff.


----------



## Valeriant

So,

Having more spare time at home due to Covid19, I bought Metro Exodus and AC:Odyssey. I feel the need to OC again.
Not touching BaseClock, just using XMP and playing with Multiplier and VCore.
4.6GHz/1.10v won't post. 4.6Ghz/1.15v Win10 freezes. And then 4.6Ghz/1.17v stable at 70C playing those two games and encoding some videos.
I have [email protected] on Z97 Sabertooth Mark 1 and a GTX980Ti.

Stay safe, guys n gals.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Valeriant said:


> So,
> 
> Having more spare time at home due to Covid19, I bought Metro Exodus and AC:Odyssey. I feel the need to OC again.
> Not touching BaseClock, just using XMP and playing with Multiplier and VCore.
> 4.6GHz/1.10v won't post. 4.6Ghz/1.15v Win10 freezes. And then 4.6Ghz/1.17v stable at 70C playing those two games and encoding some videos.
> I have [email protected] on Z97 Sabertooth Mark 1 and a GTX980Ti.
> 
> Stay safe, guys n gals.


good stuff. i got x99 now and am going to take a what at it as soon as my aio gets here but until then I'm smooth cruising on this undercover i7. i love xeons.


----------



## Technodox

anyone else still use the 4790k as a main gaming rig? 4.5 still going strong.


----------



## mAs81

double post pls delete OCN still hates me


----------



## mAs81

4790K masterrace signing in :thumb: 4.6 still good,4.7 on more cold days but yea


----------



## Ovrclck

Still rocking 4.8 @1.32v

May try upping my game to 5.0

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Technodox

After all these years, it shows that Haswell is still a robust CPU.


----------



## PinkPenguin

Technodox said:


> anyone else still use the 4790k as a main gaming rig? 4.5 still going strong.


Yep still rocking mine (https://valid.x86.fr/n4feqv), still good enough that I dont feel the need to upgrade at all.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Technodox said:


> anyone else still use the 4790k as a main gaming rig? 4.5 still going strong.



Not exactly the 4790K but i upgraded from a 5775C to a 3900X, but not because it couldn’t keep up, but because the motherboard was failing on me. But damn is it nice, even though I don’t even utilize half the cores.

Not much difference in overall fps, but the minimums are way up vs my 5775C.


----------



## Technodox

If you dont mind me asking, why did you go with AMD vs going with the 9900k?


----------



## TwilightRavens

Technodox said:


> If you dont mind me asking, why did you go with AMD vs going with the 9900k?



Better upgrade path, not a dead platform, more cores, PCI-E 4.0 and less security exploits. Performance in games are close enough for me to make the difference moot. Oh and because I got my 3900X for a little less than the price of a 9700K.

I almost considered X299 and a 10900X for the memory bandwidth, but that would be pretty dumb of me to do from just a gaming standpoint, considering Zen2 craps all over Cascade Lake-X on all but the 10980XE.


----------



## Technodox

I see that the AMD boards are a little more expensive than comparable intel boards, but the CPU's are cheaper. Also intel still on 14nm while AMD is at 7nm.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Technodox said:


> I see that the AMD boards are a little more expensive than comparable intel boards, but the CPU's are cheaper. Also intel still on 14nm while AMD is at 7nm.



Yeah, wouldn’t make sense from my standpoint to go from having a 14nm cpu to another 14nm cpu. Plus yeah the boards are more expensive yeah but they also span more generations.


----------



## neurotix

TwilightRavens said:


> Better upgrade path, not a dead platform, more cores, PCI-E 4.0 and less security exploits. Performance in games are close enough for me to make the difference moot. Oh and because I got my 3900X for a little less than the price of a 9700K.
> 
> I almost considered X299 and a 10900X for the memory bandwidth, but that would be pretty dumb of me to do from just a gaming standpoint, considering Zen2 craps all over Cascade Lake-X on all but the 10980XE.





Technodox said:


> I see that the AMD boards are a little more expensive than comparable intel boards, but the CPU's are cheaper. Also intel still on 14nm while AMD is at 7nm.





TwilightRavens said:


> Yeah, wouldn’t make sense from my standpoint to go from having a 14nm cpu to another 14nm cpu. Plus yeah the boards are more expensive yeah but they also span more generations.


Lotsa issues with C8H... no answers from Asus... go look at the forums. They were abandoned well before the pandemic.. literally no support at all and no timeframe on BIOS releases, information, etc. Plus, no Win7, Win10 is Spyware, buggy rgb controller, super long boot times of a minute plus (bug with 3900x, fixed in Windows patch...15 secs now)

Anyway I miss my M6H + 4790k setup, especially with 2400mhz C10 Samsung Miracle RAM DDR3, + it was a delidded SiliconLottery 4.8GHz binned chip.


----------



## mouacyk

Yeah, DC was something for the high IPS of its day, with ambient cooling. Never had the unicorn privilege of running 5GHz for daily, but 4.9GHz was pretty darn close and with 32GB of 2666MHz Trident X's at 11-11-11-28 as well, on an M6 Gene! How tech has progressed. Peace fellas.


----------



## TwilightRavens

mouacyk said:


> Yeah, DC was something for the high IPS of its day, with ambient cooling. Never had the unicorn privilege of running 5GHz for daily, but 4.9GHz was pretty darn close and with 32GB of 2666MHz Trident X's at 11-11-11-28 as well, on an M6 Gene! How tech has progressed. Peace fellas.


The main issue I had with my few Z97 boards were that it was nearly impossible to run my 4 x 8GB kit at its rated XMP of 2400MHz, my old 4690K, a friends 4770K and my 5775C couldn't do it, yet my old Z77 Sabertooth could run it all the way up to 3000MHz without too much fuss, but I did also have crap tier boards and not high end like I had with Ivy.


----------



## SynchronicBoost

*** guys, two separate Z87 rigs and neither can clock higher than 4.3 GHz on raid 0, but both will do just fine on 1 SSD. Is there something quirky w/ Z87 chipsets? Am I supposed to run on alternate SATA ports? I just don’t get it. I’ve replicated it on both rigs. 

Asus z87 sabertooth & z87-A

https://imgur.com/gallery/iD637cx


----------



## oz120

I'm Still rocking a [email protected] 1.195V on a cooler master 120mm AIO with 2x GTX 960 in SLi. I had to go to a single GTX 960 about a year ago, due to the x8 slot not showing a card in the slot. I think its the mobo. My OC goes a bit wonky from time to time setting my multiplier to 100 and I have to restart. And from time to time it wont post but the beep code has led me nowhere at this time. I have been considering upgrading to a 3700X with a 2070 super xc but I am honestly I'm still not sure its worth it with the supply and demand issues. I really only see a bottleneck in EVE Online when running more than 2 clients of the game. Would love to run all 5+ of my accounts. Would it be worth it to upgrade to the 3700x? most my other games run will in window mode on medium settings at 60+FPS.


----------



## TwilightRavens

oz120 said:


> I'm Still rocking a [email protected] 1.195V on a cooler master 120mm AIO with 2x GTX 960 in SLi. I had to go to a single GTX 960 about a year ago, due to the x8 slot not showing a card in the slot. I think its the mobo. My OC goes a bit wonky from time to time setting my multiplier to 100 and I have to restart. And from time to time it wont post but the beep code has led me nowhere at this time. I have been considering upgrading to a 3700X with a 2070 super xc but I am honestly I'm still not sure its worth it with the supply and demand issues. I really only see a bottleneck in EVE Online when running more than 2 clients of the game. Would love to run all 5+ of my accounts. Would it be worth it to upgrade to the 3700x? most my other games run will in window mode on medium settings at 60+FPS.



You’d definitely notice a difference being able to run at higher settings for one.


----------



## oz120

TwilightRavens said:


> You’d definitely notice a difference being able to run at higher settings for one.


Soon as the parts are in stock again I will place my order but it seems things come and go from newegg faster than I can click order lol.


----------



## TwilightRavens

oz120 said:


> Soon as the parts are in stock again I will place my order but it seems things come and go from newegg faster than I can click order lol.



Yeah I was lucky to get my 3900X right before lockdown


----------



## oz120

TwilightRavens said:


> Yeah I was lucky to get my 3900X right before lockdown


And prices seem to just keep going up. Some boards are selling 90% over MSRP even seen a few at 150% MSRP. Might just pay the $200+ for a new Z97 board to replace my dieing one and push my overclock a bit more and wait to see if they ever come back down.


----------



## TwilightRavens

oz120 said:


> And prices seem to just keep going up. Some boards are selling 90% over MSRP even seen a few at 150% MSRP. Might just pay the $200+ for a new Z97 board to replace my dieing one and push my overclock a bit more and wait to see if they ever come back down.



Yeah I was having a hard time finding a half decent PSU for under $100, cheapest one I saw was 550W 80+ (not even bronze) for $75 plus they wanted another $75 just to ship the damn thing. I ended up going to EVGA’s B-stock and snagging a 850W Gold for $90. Its way overkill for my customers R5 3600 and 1660S build, but it was the cheapest.


----------



## oz120

TwilightRavens said:


> Yeah I was having a hard time finding a half decent PSU for under $100, cheapest one I saw was 550W 80+ (not even bronze) for $75 plus they wanted another $75 just to ship the damn thing. I ended up going to EVGA’s B-stock and snagging a 850W Gold for $90. Its way overkill for my customers R5 3600 and 1660S build, but it was the cheapest.


I will need to look in to that if I can find a semi cheap z97 board that I can put my 960s in since my current one is dieing quickly.


----------



## TwilightRavens

oz120 said:


> I will need to look in to that if I can find a semi cheap z97 board that I can put my 960s in since my current one is dieing quickly.



Good luck, i’ve been trying to find a decent priced Z97 board to resurrect mine, just way too overpriced for some reason, even the ones that were cheap when they were new are selling for double or even triple what they are actually worth.


----------



## Ovrclck

TwilightRavens said:


> Good luck, i’ve been trying to find a decent priced Z97 board to resurrect mine, just way too overpriced for some reason, even the ones that were cheap when they were new are selling for double or even triple what they are actually worth.


Wow that's just crazy. You can try placing a wtb thread in the for sale section. Might get lucky.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Technodox

Just wish I had gone with 2400 Mhz RAM to begin with, any benefit with 1866 vs 2400 Mhz in games? I can go to 2133, but the timings are not gonna be perfect, and in mem test it does produce errors, and weird things in windows, but gaming seems ok, althought there could be errors.


----------



## Zomby Woof

Technodox said:


> Just wish I had gone with 2400 Mhz RAM to begin with, any benefit with 1866 vs 2400 Mhz in games? I can go to 2133, but the timings are not gonna be perfect, and in mem test it does produce errors, and weird things in windows, but gaming seems ok, althought there could be errors.


Try if you can for the 2133, when I built my rig in 2014 I had read/watched some benchmarks and 2133 was the way to go. You could also try eBay, I picked up an extra 16gb a month ago for $95, in 2014 I had paid double for it.


----------



## NBrock

oz120 said:


> And prices seem to just keep going up. Some boards are selling 90% over MSRP even seen a few at 150% MSRP. Might just pay the $200+ for a new Z97 board to replace my dieing one and push my overclock a bit more and wait to see if they ever come back down.


oof. I have a z97 Gene with an i7 5775c and 16GB of GSkill 2400 (running at 2133 with tighter timings) that I am considering selling.


----------



## oz120

Ovrclck said:


> Wow that's just crazy. You can try placing a wtb thread in the for sale section. Might get lucky.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Cant cause my rep is to low lol. Been here for years and still cant buy and sell on here.


----------



## oz120

NBrock said:


> oof. I have a z97 Gene with an i7 5775c and 16GB of GSkill 2400 (running at 2133 with tighter timings) that I am considering selling.


Let me know if you want to sell it. I dont "need" the ram or CPU but might take the whole package anyway.


----------



## oz120

NBrock said:


> oof. I have a z97 Gene with an i7 5775c and 16GB of GSkill 2400 (running at 2133 with tighter timings) that I am considering selling.





Zomby Woof said:


> Try if you can for the 2133, when I built my rig in 2014 I had read/watched some benchmarks and 2133 was the way to go. You could also try eBay, I picked up an extra 16gb a month ago for $95, in 2014 I had paid double for it.


I will have to look in to that. only reason I was planning to stick with LGA 1150 is I have everything for a second system except PSU.


----------



## Zomby Woof

oz120 said:


> I will have to look in to that. only reason I was planning to stick with LGA 1150 is I have everything for a second system except PSU.


Nothing wrong with LGA 1150 in 2020, with a decent overclock it can still get the job done.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Technodox said:


> Just wish I had gone with 2400 Mhz RAM to begin with, any benefit with 1866 vs 2400 Mhz in games? I can go to 2133, but the timings are not gonna be perfect, and in mem test it does produce errors, and weird things in windows, but gaming seems ok, althought there could be errors.


Only game that really shows a difference would be fallout 4, outside of that you are looking at maybe 2-3fps max on most games.


----------



## Technodox

Going to start to Overclock the CPU, wondering if anyone has noticed degradation with overclocking. 1.275 VID 4700Mhz, I have not been overclocking, for the past 4 years, at 4500 1.185 VID.


----------



## asuindasun

Technodox said:


> Going to start to Overclock the CPU, wondering if anyone has noticed degradation with overclocking. 1.275 VID 4700Mhz, I have not been overclocking, for the past 4 years, at 4500 1.185 VID.


I recently moved from my 4790k to a 9700k, but had been running the DC chip at 4.7/4.8 for... ~5 years at 1.33/1.35 Vcore. 4.8 was giving me very occasional crashes toward the 5 year mark, but had no issues at 4.7/1.33. Chip was under water the entire time though, and definitely wasn't the best lottery chip for ghz/voltage ratios...

edit: found the last screenshot I could find of it with ram speeds too. That was from sept '19, so right about 5 years old.


----------



## Zomby Woof

Technodox said:


> Going to start to Overclock the CPU, wondering if anyone has noticed degradation with overclocking. 1.275 VID 4700Mhz, I have not been overclocking, for the past 4 years, at 4500 1.185 VID.


I'm no expert but from what I've seen/read as long as you are under 1.3V, it is safe as long as you temperatures are good as well.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Ran my wife’s 4690K 1.35v 4.2GHz for the better part of almost 4 years (it was a dud chip that barely overclocked) and I noticed no degradation


----------



## mxthunder

Just recently getting back into the PC scene. I bought a cherry picked 4790k from silicon lottery back when they first came out. It would run 4.8Ghz @ 1.28V or something like that. I got dumb and started playing around with it outside in the winter running 1.5Vcore for short periods of time. It degrated my chip very fast, so I ended up having to run it at 1.3V core to get 4.8ghz stable after that. It has been churning away like that for the last 6 years or so with no issues, but I ran prime 95 for the first time in years tonight and it crashes within 1 minute even after rasing the vcore to 1.315V. 
Not sure if I will be able to get 4.8 stable anymore.


----------



## Ovrclck

mxthunder said:


> Just recently getting back into the PC scene. I bought a cherry picked 4790k from silicon lottery back when they first came out. It would run 4.8Ghz @ 1.28V or something like that. I got dumb and started playing around with it outside in the winter running 1.5Vcore for short periods of time. It degrated my chip very fast, so I ended up having to run it at 1.3V core to get 4.8ghz stable after that. It has been churning away like that for the last 6 years or so with no issues, but I ran prime 95 for the first time in years tonight and it crashes within 1 minute even after rasing the vcore to 1.315V.
> Not sure if I will be able to get 4.8 stable anymore.


I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## mxthunder

Good news. Let p95 run over night and she remained stable at 1.325V!


----------



## Zomby Woof

mxthunder said:


> Good news. Let p95 run over night and she remained stable at 1.325V!


Would you consider using Intel Extreme Tuning Utility, reason being it is a little less harsh and may allow you to lower your voltage. If I can pass with Intel XTU and running my games I call it a day. I'm at 4.8Ghz / 1.275V.


----------



## mxthunder

I have always used p95 - specifically version 2.58. Thats what all the gurus said to use back in the day. I remember using Intel burn test and it was even harder to get stable than prime. I will give IET a try as well.


----------



## _bizzy

Hello Everyone 

this is going to be my first post here on the forum and from the start I'd like to ask for you help because I ran out of ideas long time ago and at this point I'm just going mad  So basically - I'm trying to OC my i5 4690k and I'm having problems with making it stable.

Motherboard: MSI Z97 Gaming 3
RAM: 16GB - G.SKILL 8GB (4x4GB) 2133MHz CL9 (F3-17000CL9D-8GBXM)

I've been mainly following the guide written by BoredErica and for the most part it's been really helpful:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-intel-cpus/1411077-haswell-overclocking-guide-statistics.html

However, just when I thought I found a stable balance between my voltage and multiplier for my i5, it quickly let me know that I was totally wrong. Let me show you first on screenshots what my OC profile looks like (the one I thought was stable). Please take a look at it.

For testing the profile I used the tweaked version of x264 provided in BoredErica's guide. I've been running it for 10 hours and decided I'll call it a day (yep, I know, should've been longer probably and I should've used some other test apps like Prime95 or OCCT also, we'll get to that in a sec). So next day I just thought I'm gonna start using my PC normally, especially that my Windows was freshly re-installed, so I started installing all the drivers, apps, gaming launchers... or at least I wanted to.

This is when the problems began - I started with Geforce Experience. I downloaded it and installed it, no problem. Then I used it to download the latest drivers for my GPU (MSI GTX 970). It was downloading... downloading... and suddenly - my windows froze. No crash, no BSOD, just froze. I couldnt use my mouse nor keyboard (caps lock and numlock lights were not responding). OK then, I thought, so it's not stable, I guess. I pressed reset button on my case (small details that might be important - everytime the freeze happens and I restart the PC, it takes it about 6-8 second to respond to that and actually start the process of restarting) and got back to desktop with no issues. I decided to test CPU with OCCT now (I was just curious how long it will take to crash considering x264 showed no issues on 10h run). So I opened HWiNFO, CPU-Z and RealTemp for monitoring. Then I opened OCCT but I DID NOT start the stress test yet... the windows was on idle (apart from those small monitoring apps and occt running, of course)... and it froze again - no crash, no bsod, PC reacted to reset button after 6-8 second again. 

At this point it looked like those freezes were pretty random so far. Could they be happening on idle? I restarted PC, logged in and left it with no input from my side for 40 minutes. Empty desktop, basically. No freezes. I restarted Nvidia Drivers downloading, it almost reached 50% and PC froze again...

After a restart I started Prime95 version 26.6 and ran Small FFT test. It reset my PC in like 6-8 minutes. OK, definitely not stable  I got back to BIOS and turned OFF my OC, set everything back to default. I tried to download the drivers again. There were no issues, then I installed Steam, Uplay, Battle.Net, browse around in them a little bit, then I was browsing internet for around 40 minutes. No issues at all.

I reloaded the profile you can see on my screenshots and started with small tweaks. So I got back VCCIN back on auto (and then in BIOS I could see that it was set to 1,900 automatically on average, instead of my 1,700) and I set CPU Core Voltage (VCore) to 1,260 instead of 1,240 that you see on screenshots.

IMPORTANT SIDE NOTE (and question?): Whenever I'm setting VCore in BIOS and stress testing the CPU, the VCore is actually a little bit higher than the value I set manually. For example: when I set 1,240v in bios, during stress tests HWiNFO and CPU-Z tell me that max voltage they register under 100% load is 1,256v. When I set VCore in BIOS to 1,260, the maximum voltage registered during tests was 1,280v. Why is that? Am I missing something?

Going back to the issue - so now I set VCore to 1,260 and VCCIN on Auto. I launched Prime95 and started Small FFT test. It's been running for 2,5h with no issues with max temp at 78C. Yep, definitely not long enough. However, we can see a progress, right? So at this point I thought I will give it another shot and just contininue using my PC. Let's try with something heavier. I launched Overwatch and played for about 40 minutes, performance was great, no issues during gameplay. Nice, but wait, I forgot to install software for my mouse (where I can configure dpi and stuff), so I'm turning off the game, I'm starting Google Chrome, I'm going to the website where I can download the drivers from, I started downloading.... and PC froze again. Hard reset was required again.

So this time I used OCCT to stress test (on highest load, with AVX2. Max temp 82C) and it reset my PC after about 45 minutes. I thought to myself, I'm so tired of this at this point, I'll just go down with the multiplier from 45 to 44. Then it should be stable, right? NOPE. After a reset the PC froze when I was just downloading the update for the game on Steam and NOTHING else was going on in the background. I reset the PC again, got back to default settings in BIOS, continued to use my PC with no issues for the rest of the night (browsing internet, downloading drivers, updates, etc.)

One small detail that was not mentioned - at first I was using XMP profile, too. First I tried just disabling it but it gave no results, later on during my further experiments it was disabled every time. 

I think this is it, more or less. I have no idea what I'm missing here. Perhaps someone here could please share some suggestions with me? It's 7th day I'm fighting with the OC and I'm so exhausted


----------



## NIK1

I think your problem might be the memory voltage.You memory is G.SKILL 2133MHz CL9 (F3-17000CL9D-8GBXM) and on GSkill's website when you look that memory up it shows 1.65 volts.Look at the sticker on the memory sticks to verify.In your bios screenshot you have auto voltage giving it 1.488 volts.I would set the XMP profile and then set the Dram voltage to manual and put in 1.650 volts and give it a whirl..Check out this web page from GSkill.It shows your memory's specs....

https://www.gskill.com/specification/165/176/1532078914/F3-17000CL9D-8GBXM-Specification


----------



## ptsp86

Hi, does anyone know a secure negative offset voltage to a 4790 non k. Trying to undervolt to keep it cold. Just replaced TIM. And what's the stock current limit amperage? When using xtu it shows 1023a.... That's ... Weird


----------



## JackCY

ptsp86 said:


> Hi, does anyone know a secure negative offset voltage to a 4790 non k. Trying to undervolt to keep it cold. Just replaced TIM. And what's the stock current limit amperage? When using xtu it shows 1023a.... That's ... Weird


The stock limits even on my Z97 mobo were maxed out 4096W, 1024A pretty much.

No one can tell you how much you can undervolt/overclock your specific chip on your mobo. It's a silicon lottery, random. Some chips run high clocks on low volts, some run low clocks on high volts.

For Intel's limits, look into specs. There are entire couple+ many many pages PDFs with specs for these chips. All the limits and behaviors etc. are there.

4690K is an 88W part, you can see this in CPUz. This is the long term power limit per specs.


----------



## fat4l

So guyes are we still using Realbench 2.44 / 2.56(/w AVX) for testing ? 


BTW I think its time to upgrade the cpu don't you think ?


----------



## Zomby Woof

fat4l said:


> So guyes are we still using Realbench 2.44 / 2.56(/w AVX) for testing ?
> 
> 
> BTW I think its time to upgrade the cpu don't you think ?


It depends, the game I'm playing right now runs great, I get over 100fps with a gtx 1070 so I'm contemplating just waiting it out for a bit.


----------



## JackCY

fat4l said:


> So guyes are we still using Realbench 2.44 / 2.56(/w AVX) for testing ?
> 
> 
> BTW I think its time to upgrade the cpu don't you think ?


You payin'?

I never use realbench. The only thing heavy in it worth even running is video encoding and I still use the old OCN script for that. Link in signature, just update the executables to latest versions if you want. Don't have time to wait for Realbench to run some other 6 tests that are a waste of time.

Or you could just open command line and run ffmpeg encode of your choice etc.

Though for modern high core count CPUs you probably need to tweak the stuff so it encodes multiple videos at once, the video encoders don't always scale well to many cores.

Or people run Prime95 and other stuff that tends to be easy to pass.

Pick your poison in the end really. Just don't bother with Cinebench I would say.


----------



## Glitch8Neutrino

gupsterg said:


> Great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently been using my 4.7GHz [email protected] 4.3GHz [email protected] profile for several days as that requires so little vcore.
> 
> This for me is a way better OC than my original i5 4690K which needed 1.180v for 4.4GHz and cache of 4.1GHz @ 1.160v.


***, how so low? :O


----------



## JackCY

Lottery.


----------



## HanTukSun

Hi, I have a question about temperature. I have a 4790K(running on stock) with a DeepCool Gammaxx 400 CPU Cooler(with NF-F12 PWM). When using the CPU-Z Stress Test I get a max temp of 76C. Ambient temp is 33C. Is the max temp normal?


----------



## cssorkinman

I think that's normal. 
Mine would thermal shut down on the stock cooler at stock settings under an AVX load.


----------



## HanTukSun

cssorkinman said:


> I think that's normal.
> Mine would thermal shut down on the stock cooler at stock settings under an AVX load.


Glad to know that the temp is still normal. No need for delidding I guess. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## CntrlAltDel

Currently running:
i7-4790k @ 4.8GHz - static 1.328v | CPU Cache @ 4.0GHz -static 1.328v
Asrock Z97 Extreme4
Phanteks PH-TC14PE cooler
LLC set to 1

CPU is delidded and uses Thermal Grizzzly Conductonaut.

I'm getting very strange temps of 50°C on boot and under heavy load it can go up to 81°C which is insane because I had this same cooler on my i5-2500k @4.8GHz - 1.4v and that never went of 65°C.I think something may be amiss here.


----------



## LittleMeezers

CntrlAltDel said:


> Currently running:
> i7-4790k @ 4.8GHz - static 1.328v | CPU Cache @ 4.0GHz -static 1.328v
> Asrock Z97 Extreme4
> Phanteks PH-TC14PE cooler
> LLC set to 1
> 
> CPU is delidded and uses Thermal Grizzzly Conductonaut.
> 
> I'm getting very strange temps of 50°C on boot and under heavy load it can go up to 81°C which is insane because I had this same cooler on my i5-2500k @4.8GHz - 1.4v and that never went of 65°C.I think something may be amiss here.


50°C for a moment on boot, or 50°C idle?


----------



## CntrlAltDel

LittleMeezers said:


> 50°C for a moment on boot, or 50°C idle?


50°C on boot. It's set to static override not offset. So it bootsup at 1.328v.

I've been trying to find people who have delidded and increased voltage to 1.3v or 1.2v who also makes mention of their cooler. Looks like many are reading incorrect voltage (not vcore) so I dont know if I can trust their results.


----------



## LittleMeezers

CntrlAltDel said:


> 50°C on boot. It's set to static override not offset. So it bootsup at 1.328v.
> 
> I've been trying to find people who have delidded and increased voltage to 1.3v or 1.2v who also makes mention of their cooler. Looks like many are reading incorrect voltage (not vcore) so I dont know if I can trust their results.


In general, you should provide your idle temps when making an inquiry like this. "On boot" is vague, but if you're saying that 50°C is reported in BIOS, but then a reasonable idle temperature is reported in your HW monitoring app, then I wouldn't be too concerned. I'd still investigate it, make sure my BIOS is updated, etc, but at the end of the day, your idle temp, max temp, and temp during typical usage are what matter.

As for data on delid OC, I posted all of mine on 8/4/2017 in this thread. I joined 7/25/2017 specifically for this thread, so you can see my initial inquiry from that date, and all of the helpful responses I received along the way prior to finishing my OC and reporting my experience back.

It's hard to say if you have a problem, but if you're holding 81°C max under a stress test, your problem can't be too bad. Maybe you could have applied the liquid metal better or aligned your cooler better (definitely an art to both) but overall your 81°C max is totally reasonable for this chip OC'd to 4.8ghz at ~1.3v on an air cooler, even delidded. Not great, but reasonable.


----------



## CntrlAltDel

LittleMeezers said:


> In general, you should provide your idle temps when making an inquiry like this. "On boot" is vague, but if you're saying that 50°C is reported in BIOS, but then a reasonable idle temperature is reported in your HW monitoring app, then I wouldn't be too concerned. I'd still investigate it, make sure my BIOS is updated, etc, but at the end of the day, your idle temp, max temp, and temp during typical usage are what matter.
> 
> As for data on delid OC, I posted all of mine on 8/4/2017 in this thread. I joined 7/25/2017 specifically for this thread, so you can see my initial inquiry from that date, and all of the helpful responses I received along the way prior to finishing my OC and reporting my experience back.
> 
> It's hard to say if you have a problem, but if you're holding 81°C max under a stress test, your problem can't be too bad. Maybe you could have applied the liquid metal better or aligned your cooler better (definitely an art to both) but overall your 81°C max is totally reasonable for this chip OC'd to 4.8ghz at ~1.3v on an air cooler, even delidded. Not great, but reasonable.


My apologies for not being 100% clear on the above. I see now how it can be confusing. Yes, 50°C on boot and sustained 50°C to 65°C from idle to general workload. Also doesn't go a lick over 81°C on OCCT AVX2 workload.


----------



## LittleMeezers

CntrlAltDel said:


> My apologies for not being 100% clear on the above. I see now how it can be confusing. Yes, 50°C on boot and sustained 50°C to 65°C from idle to general workload. Also doesn't go a lick over 81°C on OCCT AVX2 workload.


That is bizarre, but assuming that is all true/accurate, I think the issue would have to be one of two things. Either your CPU is actually producing substantial heat at "idle" (which means it's not really idle and you have significant background processes going on 24/7) or your CPU cooler isn't dissipating heat effectively until temperatures are much higher, which could be caused by an extreme CPU fan profile where your fan is barely running at temps below 50°C.

I've never had a CPU idle anywhere close to 50°C, and iirc my OC'd 4790K idled around 34°C with liquid cooling, which could translate to close to 40°C for an air cooler, I guess. Not sure what your ambient temperature is but assuming normal household temperature ranges here.

Also not sure what LLC 1 is for your motherboard (varies across manufacturers) but if you have significant vdroop, that would narrow the gap between idle temps and load temps (not sure how much, but it would) because the CPU receives more voltage when idle than under load.

But if you're stable and 81°C is your max, this isn't a problem to lose sleep over.


----------



## CntrlAltDel

LittleMeezers said:


> That is bizarre, but assuming that is all true/accurate, I think the issue would have to be one of two things. Either your CPU is actually producing substantial heat at "idle" (which means it's not really idle and you have significant background processes going on 24/7) or your CPU cooler isn't dissipating heat effectively until temperatures are much higher, which could be caused by an extreme CPU fan profile where your fan is barely running at temps below 50°C.
> 
> I've never had a CPU idle anywhere close to 50°C, and iirc my OC'd 4790K idled around 34°C with liquid cooling, which could translate to close to 40°C for an air cooler, I guess. Not sure what your ambient temperature is but assuming normal household temperature ranges here.
> 
> Also not sure what LLC 1 is for your motherboard (varies across manufacturers) but if you have significant vdroop, that would narrow the gap between idle temps and load temps (not sure how much, but it would) because the CPU receives more voltage when idle than under load.
> 
> But if you're stable and 81°C is your max, this isn't a problem to lose sleep over.


Took you advice and relooked at how the IHS was seated on the die. Turns out 1mm to the left and temps dropped to 38°C on idle. With Cinebench ran for 60 minutes I get 74°C peaks and 68°C average on package which is more or less what I expect from this air cooler.

Thanks for your help bud.


----------



## LittleMeezers

CntrlAltDel said:


> Took you advice and relooked at how the IHS was seated on the die. Turns out 1mm to the left and temps dropped to 38°C on idle. With Cinebench ran for 60 minutes I get 74°C peaks and 68°C average on package which is more or less what I expect from this air cooler.
> 
> Thanks for your help bud.


Awesome, I'm glad you were able to resolve.

Speaking of the IHS, I ditched it in my current build and applied the waterblock directly to the cpu die. After my first delid experience with the 4790K, I came to the conclusion that hassling with the IHS, and having to use another layer of thermal compound on top of it, wasn't worth whatever supposed protection it was providing. Granted, I purchased a direct die kit, but if you're an enthusiast and already buying delid equipment/materials, I think that additional cost is worthwhile. And obviously direct die cooling is superior, so might as well go all the way. But something to think about here because the problem you just had doesn't exist if cooling the die directly. One less surface/variable to manage. 

Cheers


----------



## UKJim

I've recently looked at overclocking my 4790K and when I followed the guide all went well. The only thing I can't get my head around, is when I run stress test using Intel Utility and Aida64, temps are quite low like less than 70C - but if I run test using OCCT AVX2, it goes over 90? If I had followed the guide and not tried AVX2, I would have pushed a bit further. Is this something I should be concerned about?

Thanks in advance 👍


----------



## coelacanth

CntrlAltDel said:


> Currently running:
> i7-4790k @ 4.8GHz - static 1.328v | CPU Cache @ 4.0GHz -static 1.328v
> Asrock Z97 Extreme4
> Phanteks PH-TC14PE cooler
> LLC set to 1
> 
> CPU is delidded and uses Thermal Grizzzly Conductonaut.
> 
> I'm getting very strange temps of 50°C on boot and under heavy load it can go up to 81°C which is insane because I had this same cooler on my i5-2500k @4.8GHz - 1.4v and that never went of 65°C.I think something may be amiss here.


1.328v is very high for the cache voltage, potentially unsafe. Any 4790K should be able to do 4GHz cache at 1.15v or less. 1.2v max.

If you're worried about temps, back your OC down to 4.7GHz. I think you will need a lot less voltage at 4.7 vs. 4.8, and the CPU will run a lot cooler.

My 4790K needed a lot of volts to go from 4.7GHz to 4.8GHz, so I just left it at 4.7.

I had the same CPU cooler as you and temps under load maxed out at around 70C.

Edit: I see you got the temp issue sorted out.


----------



## kiriakos

I am looking for Maxxmem2 screenshot ... i7 4770 non k, with DDR3 2400 CL11.

Thanks.


----------



## cssorkinman

kiriakos said:


> I am looking for Maxxmem2 screenshot ... i7 4770 non k, with DDR3 2400 CL11.
> 
> Thanks.


Maxxmem is kinda wonky sometimes but I'd expect 20 -22 gbs range with your setup.


----------



## kiriakos

cssorkinman said:


> Maxxmem is kinda wonky sometimes but I'd expect 20 -22 gbs range with your setup.


I am looking for precise incoming feedback, *i7 4770* non k, comes with advanced memory controller.
CPU testing along with lastly developed DDR3 of *2015*, this gives much higher numbers that i7 4770K this is unable to deliver.
Mushkin and EVGA was the only receivers of such DDR3 2400 modules.


----------



## Piers

kiriakos said:


> Mushkin


I really miss Mushkin. The company was truly innovative and produced high quality components. I realise the company is _technically_ still going, but I've not seen any products reviewed, for sale, or even mentioned for years.


----------



## kiriakos

Piers said:


> I really miss Mushkin. The company was truly innovative and produced high quality components. I realise the company is _technically_ still going, but I've not seen any products reviewed, for sale, or even mentioned for years.


All true .... they suffering from poor marketing strategy mostly, as they use now only huge retailers for distribution, and Mushkin does nothing for paid promotion and product samples since 2013 and later.
Even so, they still do a very poor job about DDR product documentation.

Lucky me, for my DDR3 the German seller he is performance enthusiast, and I got from him detailed SPD modules characteristics (Thaiphoon Burner 16.7.0.3) , then I did huge research of my own, then discovered the truth about them.  DS highest performance modules of 2015.


----------



## cssorkinman

kiriakos said:


> I am looking for precise incoming feedback, *i7 4770* non k, comes with advanced memory controller.
> CPU testing along with lastly developed DDR3 of *2015*, this gives much higher numbers that i7 4770K this is unable to deliver.
> Mushkin and EVGA was the only receivers of such DDR3 2400 modules.


I see, thanks for the reply.


I really do think that AIDA 64 or sandra would give you better numbers to look at though.

I had a lot of respect for Mushkin very quick with their customer support. 

I'd be curious to see a screen shot of what your machine produces on that bench.


----------



## kiriakos

cssorkinman said:


> I see, thanks for the reply.
> 
> I really do think that AIDA 64 or sandra would give you better numbers to look at though.
> I had a lot of respect for Mushkin very quick with their customer support.
> I'd be curious to see a screen shot of what your machine produces on that bench.


I did select Maxxmem2 as comparison point because this is a free software to get.
So far I have proofs delivered to me by Greeks, of what Z77 and Z97 (memory controller bandwidth) can do as max.

When my build gets assembled in a few weeks, I will have three test options.
DDR3 = 4 x 4 = 16GB (Best made Kingston Taiwan assembly DIMM's, 1333 CL9, Single-side PCB)
DDR3 = 2 x 8 = 16GB ( specification unknown ) a gift from the seller that I got the compo (CPU-RAM-MB)
DDR3 = 2 x 8 = 16GB ( Mushkin enhanced MFR) 2400 CL11, DS PCB).

When this research gets finalized, I will deliver screen shot's.


----------



## cssorkinman

kiriakos said:


> I did select Maxxmem2 as comparison point because this is a free software to get.
> So far I have proofs delivered to me by Greeks, of what Z77 and Z97 (memory controller bandwidth) can do as max.
> 
> When my build gets assembled in a few weeks, I will have three test options.
> DDR3 = 4 x 4 = 16GB (Best made Kingston Taiwan assembly DIMM's, 1333 CL9, Single-side PCB)
> DDR3 = 2 x 8 = 16GB ( specification unknown ) a gift from the seller that I got the compo (CPU-RAM-MB)
> DDR3 = 2 x 8 = 16GB ( Mushkin enhanced MFR) 2400 CL11, DS PCB).
> 
> When this research gets finalized, I will deliver screen shot's.


I see. I look forward to seeing the information - always curious about such things.

I have some DDR1 from mushkin , no DDR2 and I have a 4x2 set of CL6 1600 mushkin redlines . They work really well with phenoms and thubans . 
I have some Kingston beasts that are DDR3 2400 that work really well with FX . I also own a 2x4 set of dominator platinum ddr3 2933mhz that were the frequency champs with my devils canyon rig.

Good luck with the rig~ appreciate the reply!


----------



## EternalStudent07

Anyone still around?  Hoping for some expert opinions and help. And apologies ahead of time if I mix up terms (like which voltages).

I just found out my Gigabyte board has been overvolting (1.45V) my i7-4790k for about 5 years now. All for a measly 44x turbo overclock (4 core matching 1 core default).

This was the highest BIOS based overclock I managed when I first setup my system. I'd tried a few other speeds, but they'd greatly overestimated typical overclocks (in my opinion). Pretty sure I have an earlier chip that can't overclock much anyway. I have the latest non-beta BIOS installed already. I know of a beta version I could try, but no idea what changed in it.

Also I needed to tweak the memory (training) boot settings to support my 1600c9 memory. That was a semi recent realization. It'd run at 1333 instead for a while. Team Group Inc doesn't even list my 2x8GB kit on their discontinued Vulcan page (that I have 4 installed of for 32GB). Sadly can't boot without command rate 2t.

I've managed to undo the auto voltage increase by using "normal" a lot of places instead of "auto". 1.25V at peak often (BIOS says 1.23 something).

*What is the estimated effect of running at much higher voltage than necessary for 5 years? *As I understand it, more voltage causes more stress to the chip. More wear and tear, which can even make a previously stable overclock setting stop working. And might just kill the chip faster.

*I tried 45x and it's 99% stable at stock voltage, so just now I added +0.1V CPU Vin offset* to see if that helps (while being < 1.4V). The one oddity at stock voltage, is like once a day my screen will go blank like it's changing resolutions or I'd unplugged it briefly. The LED goes from blue to amber, like when the PC is off at first.

It would happen after like 3-4 hours of use, on at least 2 nights in a row. Ambient is 72F or less. I cleaned all the junk out I could (there had been a little trapped dust in my Noctua D14 that apparently I often missed when trying to clean before). I have 2 x 1080ti in SLI, but they're not overclocked.

And I'm not doing anything stressful. Just have a video playing with SVP4 (it does frame interpolation to up FPS artificially), a browser open, and often an idle/incremental game (very low GPU usage from it, like 5-10%).

Never had this happen before, other than bluescreens or hangs. I checked connectors and power at the monitor and computer (they're all fully inserted, no damage). No events in Event Viewer either. I've seen errors there from previous higher overclock attempts (and uncore attempts).

For kicks I set my system to defaults to see if anything changed (1.25V 42x, 43x, 44x, 44x). Sadly the issue went away (at least for a day or two). Which made me think to try a little more CPU voltage (I don't know typical increments...I can't easily keep a web page up to look at while in my BIOS to change things). Other than the XMP 1.3 and "fast boot disable" settings for my memory, I think most stuff is at defaults/stock.

*Any adjustments I should consider instead or also? Since my RAM seems unusual for latency, should I try to run it faster to see if it can?* I'd have to look up typical timings to force (I already looked and there is only 1 XMP profile on the DIMMs).

Thanks for your time in advance!


----------



## Ovrclck

I'm still rocking my 4790k until AM5 is out. I'm tired of overclocking. Just want to set it and forget it. That's all I have to say lol.


----------



## Darkhaze

Ovrclck said:


> I'm still rocking my 4790k until AM5 is out. I'm tired of overclocking. Just want to set it and forget it. That's all I have to say lol.


 That's been my plan for a while, the CPUs that have come out since have been... Idk, icky? Nothing that made me say "You are the one!" and run to it.
Problem is I got anxious, bought a 3080, and am still waiting for its CPU mate. But until then, no more overclocking. I had left it at 1.21v 4.7ghz for years, then went just left it default. With the 3080 I went to overclock it again, only to find that the chip now requires a fair bit more power to hit the same clocks.
Point is moot for me as this ftw3 12gb fiend puts out enough heat to make the devil crack a window (pun was a happy accident!). No extra heat allowed. I even had to put the side panel of my HAF932 back on to keep my leg... Uncooked.

And then, THEN I find out that intel 13th gen also runs very hot. It's lucky I got the big air conditioner, unlucky that the way things have been going, I'm probably not gonna be able to run any of this stuff soon.

I doubt AM5 will save us, but it seems the last hope.


----------

